#ubuntu 2004-09-27
<jdub> oh
<jdub> wow
<jdub> just
<sabdfl> jdub: well so far
<m_tthew> haha
<edd> it'll be an interesting stress test for plone.
<m_tthew> slashdot is my fault, only did that because someone suggested it in here :)
<mako> m_tthew: it was inevitable :)
<jdub> slashdot is good, was bound to happen anyway :)
<lamont__> right.  off to fatter pipes.  bbiab
<edd> it'll be a quick way to update the faq 
<jvw> It could be me... but from my POV, you're already slashdotted
<koke> bad slashdot effect :( I keep with 5 seeds in my torrent download
<zack> i was surprised to see the site using zope... now you pay for it ;)
<dieman> hahaha
<edd> lookin' that way from here too. zope's not the best for this unless frontended with a caching proxy.
<jvw> you didn't have a reverse squid on it?
<m_tthew> slap a squid box in front of it
<zack> edd: that would have helped
<jdub> we even have a squid developer on team ;)
<edd> hehe
<jdub> i thought we had done that, too
<koke> xD
<sivang> so, how's warty going? :)
<sivang> (back)
<zack> hah! nice
<dieman> heh
<dieman> bittorrent is ++
<dieman> my usage for i386 just jumped
<koke> oh! I'm downloading the ppc one :(
<m_tthew> the torrent seed I am running just leaped back up to saturation outbound
<edd> ouch, i just did a HEAD on ubuntulinux.org... Pragma: no-cache
<Jaye> Just read the LWN post about this distro. . . Awesome!  :)
<j^> and apache should be set to have more threads running.
<Jaye> The site is hammered though.  I just sent notice to my LUG, so that probably won't help much :|
<koke>  /. should have his own caching system :)
<jvw> dmirror.wolffelaar.nl ;)
<koke> before sending websites to hell everydaty
<xTina> That was a fast /.ing ;)
<zack> i'm glad i was poking around the site about 2h ago, my squid's tummy is full :)
<m_tthew> koke: in a perfect world the network would do all content distributing at the edge
<Jaye> I just checked Linuxtoday, the release hasn't appeared there yet. . 
<zack> so is warty-i386.iso live or just a d-i disc?
<sivang> zack : ?
<sivang> mako : has it been so loud here since i left? :)
<zack> sivang: the wiki mentions a livecd somwhere. wondering if this is it or not.
<sivang> zack : livecd is based on morphix
<jdub> zack: delayed a bit from the preview
<jdub> zack: coming very soon :)
<sivang> zack : at least the last one I tested
<zack> i see
<zack> i've only got one machine at home, i might not get a chance to play
<sivang> zack : if you have a couple of spare gigs you can install from the hd installer CD
<mako> sivang: it just got loud
<mako> sivang: we just hit /.
<alextreme> naturally it's based on morphix, i've been slapping em together :)
<sivang> zack : ohhh
<sivang> oops
<sivang> mako : i see :)
<alextreme> hey mako, things getting hectic in ubuntu land? :)
<mako> alextreme: it's getting hot :)
<Md> I see the torrents bandwith usage raising :-)
<sivang> yeah!
* jdub is watching the list subscriptions booming along :)
<edd> grmph. no icons on desktop in a fresh install. thought that'd been fixed.
* edd realises why
<jdub> edd: that is intentional. :-)
<zack> ouch, that's not nice PR
<edd> jdub: no dude, i mean the white paper ones.
<jdub> edd: ... oh?!
<edd> jdub: turns out i preserved /home
<jdub> oh
<edd> jdub: rather then starting completely over.
* edd slaps self with kipper
<edd> still, worth noting in case other people do that.
<seb128> jdub: the lists archives don't work ?
<jdub> seb128: looking into it
<zack> come to think of it a lot of debian-gnome's icon sets give me white paper all over the place
<dieman> woot!
<dieman> this laptop does S3!
<dieman> and ftp.cs.umn.edu is serving 40 requests
<dieman> i upped the max to 350
<dieman> since we were only using like 200mb of memory at like 70 servers
<sivang> edd : there supposed to be no icons on frsh install
<edd> sivang: read back to what i said :)
<sivang> edd : ;)
<mxpxpod> does anyone here use ubuntu on ppc?
<jdub> mxpxpod: yeah
<mxpxpod> jdub: how well does it work?
<koke> mxpxpod, I'm downloading it :)
<seb128> jdub: are we going to have list archive soon ? lucas_ want to send a news about the preview with a link to the announce :)
<mxpxpod> koke: hehe, I'll have to come back here tomorrow and ask you how it is :)
<lamont__> 88up 21 down.  I guess that's better...
<mxpxpod> is there a ppc live cd?
<Nafai> If it works like regular Debian on PPC, it works great. :)
* lamont__ needs to wander for a few
<jdub> mxpxpod: it's rad.
<xTina> mxpxpod: I'm already installing ;)
<mxpxpod> jdub: I'd like to try it out before I just blow away my debian setup... is there a live cd for ppc?
<seb128> jdub: <andred> Anything Jeff Waught is involved with has to be good. (seen on #gnome-debian)
<whiprush> did you guys need web mirrors?
<xTina> I didn't get DHCP to work during install though :(
<mxpxpod> xTina: really?
<seb128> that's weird
<xTina> mxpxpod: "You don't seem to be connected to a network ..."
<mxpxpod> oh crap... I gotta get home or my wife will kill me
<jdub> seb128: haha. crack.
<seb128> :)
<m_tthew> xTina: you managed to burn the image with DiskUtility after all?
<mxpxpod> I'll talk to you guys tomorrow!
<xTina> m_tthew: No, I used cdrecord.
<Nafai> jdub, edd, seb128, any others who might have been involved with Gnome 2.8, congrats on the release!
<seb128> jdub: thanks for the archives, that works now :)
<seb128> Nafai: thanks
<jdub> seb128: wait a sec
* edd disclaims any responsibility -- it's the other guys!
<jdub> going to break them again
<Nafai> edd: heh. :)
<dieman> yeah
<xTina> m_tthew: I'll file a radar bug later, let's see what Apple thinks ;)
<dieman> were pushing about 55mbps
<edd> (and yeah, they rock!)
<Nafai> edd: I enjoy reading your blog on planet gnome none-the-less
<dieman> im guessing we're io-bound, older raid hw
<dieman> wish it was setup as striped too
<m_tthew> xTina: heh
<xTina> m_tthew: And I'm planning to re-rip the CD once I'm done installing and test that.
<m_tthew> xTina: I'm still waiting on the iso, unm mirror has slowed a bit :)
<jdub> seb128: don't link yet
<seb128> jdub: the url is going to change ?
<jdub> yes
<dieman> m_tthew: heh
<jdub> maybe
<jdub> hold on
<dieman> m_tthew: thats me
<xTina> But it's a really odd problems, I've burned hundreds of ISOs using DiskUtility and never had a prob ...
<dieman> m_tthew: theres 73 people fighting over 55mbps
<xTina> But it's definitely a DiskUtility bug in the first place, even if something should be wrong with the image, it's no reason to go crashing ...
<azeem> gosh, the /. comments are really bad...
<m_tthew> azeem: how unexpected
<dieman> i wish i could push afull 100, but the box is only so fast :|
<m_tthew> dieman: and you bounced my connection once, maybe during the thread increase restart? :)
<dieman> m_tthew: yeah, sorry
<dieman> not doing it again :)
<m_tthew> dieman: :) wget -c is my friend
<m_tthew> apachectl graceful :)
<azeem> 30% "the website is down" 30% "who needs another distro?" 30% "What is this about, anyway?" 10% "D'oh" 
<dilinger> ugh, ubuntu made slashdot?  that would explain why the page is so damned slow :/
<jdub> seb128: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2004-September/000000.html
<Md> I don't see much traffic on the ISO mirror
<seb128> jdub: thanks
<sivang> anyway peopole, better go get some sleep, have some physical life. this has been a wonderful time :)
<sivang> night everybody!
<xTina> Could someone please paste the URL for the PPC iso image? I'd like to include that in the bug report but can't reach the site at the moment.
<Kosai> Oh, it hit slashdot.  Cool.
<sivang> mako : night
<jblack> xtina: the torrent is here: http://ftp3.linux.it/pub/mirrors/warty/warty-power pc.iso.torrent
<xTina> jblack: I need the URL for the original ISO for the bug report with Apple.
<mdz> xTina: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/
<xTina> mdz: Ah, thanks.
<mdz> dieman: pushing 55mbps from where?
<m_tthew> unm.edu, iirc
<dieman> the ftp server here at umn
<dieman> not new mexico, minnesota. :)
<dieman> m_tthew: s/unm/umn/
<m_tthew> I should just cut all my fingers off, I'm terrible today
<zack> wouldn't that make you even worse tomorrow?
<mako> mjg59: yes, my debian-legal stole my dfsg shirt just arrived :)
<m_tthew> zack: good point, but it least I could talk about my golden, younger days.
<zack> heh
<zack> plenty of time for that
<dieman> mako: haha
<mjg59> mako: Rock
<edd> time to get some sleep. but happy sleep with my new warty install :) thanks everyone.
<daniels> night edd
<kfish> morning
<daniels> kfish: 'morning
<jblack> I have a screenshot of Debian+Ubuntu, if you guys get any questions about how well ubuntu works with Debian.
<Kosai> jblack: Sure, post an URL.
<jblack> http://mercury.linuxguru.net/~jblack/MixingUbuntuAndDebian.png
<jblack> (its an unusual resolution because of the dual-head display stuff I'm doing)
<Puumba> I've made the request to have an ubuntu mirror set up at http://mirror.csociety.org/ (Purdue)
<kfish> daniels, dmesg doesn't report a synaptics, but X was configured for it -- but there's no module installed for it
<Puumba> I'll look into ftp.cerias.purdue.edu tomorrow, since they're an official Debian mirror.
<andred> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fBounties <-- That GNOME BT GUI comment is on the wrong line, right?
<azeem> mako: btw, did you get my mail about the canonical contact in Munich?
<daniels> kfish: hmm, so that shouldn't be doing any harm
<daniels> kfish: maybe it does all that in the hardware then, and you explicitly have to turn it off
<kfish> daniels, any idea how?
<koke> hmmm, bounties :P
<daniels> no clue, sorry
<kfish> ok :)
<TheUbu> wtf
<koke> bye :)
<mdz> andred: fixed
<koke> cu tomorrow 
<andred> mdz, thanks
<TheUbu> you know
<TheUbu> i dont know if i like the name
<mdz> it grows on you
<mako> azeem: yes.. this last week has been a little insane.. hopefully with the release out of the way i can catch up on email
<mdz> ooobooontooo
<mako> someone with a mic do a recording
<mdz> andred: you aren't by any chance the same AndreD from FICS?
<mako> i tried but my mic didn't work
<dilinger> mdz: i hope you guys say it like that at company meetings and stuff
<mdz> I have a truly shitty mic buried away somewhere
<mdz> dilinger: oh yes.  there's a hand gesture too
<Kosai> mdz: I think I saw someone from KGS here earlier.  Those crazy geeks.
<dilinger> excellent
<Kosai> (Kiseido Go Server.)
<andred> mdz, Unfortunately not; I don't even know what FICS is:-)
<TheUbu> no it doesnt
<azeem> mako: sure. I didn't know much more than what I've rean on n-n-y.com though, so the mail is probably highly incoherent...
<TheUbu> because
<azeem> eh, s/rean/read/
<TheUbu> it is so close to my name
<mdz> andred: (chess server)
<TheUbu> it is really bad
<TheUbu> i'm gonna bring up trademark infringement
<jdub> haha
<daniels> mdz: and a dance, even
<TheUbu> i have technology trademarks on ubu ubie and ubix
<mdz> mako: wasn't there a character named Ubu in that book you were reading?
<TheUbu> there is a character ubu
<TheUbu> king Ubu actually
<TheUbu> so whats up?
<m_tthew> is it OOOOboonto or ooBOONto or ooboonTOO
<andred> I got to give it to you guys that ubuntu sounds really promising. Like a GNOMEified Debian, and by that I don't mean just the desktop choice, but the Just Works mentality applied to Debian.
<khalek> ewboomtwo
<TheUbu> i really can't believe their is an os with such a similar name...
<TheUbu> this is shocking
<mjg59> Haha
<mjg59> You haven't made Osnews yet
<TheUbu> ubuntu?
<daniels> khalek: having our os name start with 'ew' isn't so great ;)
<RockMuncher> I'm not sure I understand Ubuntu's "raison-d'tre", could someone enlighten me?
<azeem> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=121980&cid=10260789
<Kosai> I think it's got something to do with python and shininess.
<TheUbu> i'm gonna have to fork this to kill it
<TheUbu> call it Ubunut
<mdz> RockMuncher: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ has some starting points
<mdz> andred: sounds like a compliment, thanks :-)
<mdz> m_tthew: the second one (accent on the middle syllable)
<mdz> we need to get a vorbis stream up
<RockMuncher> mdz, that page doesn't give much information... nothing seems to set it apart from userlinux, mepis and co
<dieman> 155 requests currently being processed, 26 idle workers
<andred> My name is <someone> and I pronounce Ubuntu as <something>:-)
<dieman> yeah, that machine is cookine
<Puumba> This is Timon and Puumba, and we pronounce "ubuntu" as...
<dieman> cooking
<dieman> rather
<TheUbu> how many ubu* operating systems can there be
<m_tthew> I made an ogg, mdz can you tell me if I got it right
<TheUbu> JUST 1 MINE
<m_tthew> shit wait I did the wrong syllable
<m_tthew> n/m
<mdz> RockMuncher: that's a good idea; we should outline some of the comparisons and contrasts
<mdz> m_tthew: that is approximately correct
<defendguin> hmmm lots of people here already
<TheUbu> unfortunately
<defendguin> im curious as to the type of installer ubuntu uses
<jdub> defendguin: it's a slicked-up debian-installer
<TheUbu> don't people research names before they pick one?
<Nafai> jdub: Text based or GTK?
<defendguin> hmmm
<mjg59> RockMuncher: It's got a larger number of people working on it than any other Debian-based distribution
<jdub> Nafai: text
<RockMuncher> I'm wondering what's the reason for Ubuntu's workforce to build their own distro instead of joining in on an existing project
<mjg59> There's also the aim of working much more closely with Debian
<jdub> RockMuncher: we're joining in on the debian project :-)
<dieman> RockMuncher: changing debian within debian is hard.
<mjg59> RockMuncher: Nobody outside Debian is going to turn Debian into something with a 6-month release cycle
<dieman> RockMuncher: read the last three years of debian-devel. :)
<mjg59> It's unlikely enough that anyone /inside/ Debian is going to turn Debian into something with a 6-month release cycle
<RockMuncher> yeah, but I'm not talking about debian specifically
<RockMuncher> some debian based distros are already trying to clean up its act
<mjg59> So effectively it turns into "Why a new Debian-based distribution rather than working with a current one"
<mjg59> Mepis, Xandros and Linspire all want to make money
<mjg59> So they're not good starting points
<mjg59> Userlinux involves Bruce Perens, which is a pretty good incentive to work separately
<Puumba> jdub and others are involved - it has to rock
<mjg59> (Note that this is all just my personal opinion - I'm not involved with Ubuntu)
<dieman> (ditto, im not with ubuntu or canonical software)
<dieman> (i just host a mirror server)
<AndyFitz> in synaptic:\
<AndyFitz> URI:  http://ftp.no-name-yet.comno-name-yet/
<AndyFitz> Distribution: warty
<AndyFitz> Section(S): universe
<AndyFitz> doesn't seem to work
<dieman> heh
<mjg59> AndyFitz: The URI is wrong
<elmo_> AndyFitz: you're missing a /
<RockMuncher> so there isn't yet a (free) group which is working on debian the way you guys are?
<elmo_> AndyFitz: and use http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu now
<phlaegel> hm, just finished installing ubuntu, and it looks great so far. one question: shouldn't the smooth gtk2 engine be installed by default, since glider is in gnome-themes?
<mjg59> RockMuncher: There is no entirely free Debian-based distribution that's intended as a general-purpose system and which doesn't have Bruce Perens, no
<AndyFitz> :) too easy
<azeem> mjg59: linex?
<RockMuncher> lol, mjg59, Bruce Peren : is he that bad? :) (jus askin, I dunno)
<jdub> RockMuncher: ubuntu is a free software project too, though
<azeem> though entirely free debian-based distros tend to either merge with Debian or be forgotten I guess
<mjg59> RockMuncher: I got on with him fine in person, and he may well be better than he was back in the Debian days, but he has a legendarily bad reputation for ease of cooperation
<RockMuncher> jdub, yes I know. that's really cool
<xTina> Hm. No DNS for me :(
<defendguin> jdub, how slicked up?
<RockMuncher> And how about Canonical Ltd? What's its mission statement/target group/source of revenue?
<m_tthew> defendguin: from my installation experiences, just enough and not too much
<arachne> hi
<Gman> congrats on the release all
<defendguin> its not graphical im guessing
<Gman> looks very sexy
<jdub> defendguin: simplified a fair bit, lots of performance improvments, etc. :-)
<defendguin> decent hardware detection?
<jdub> defendguin: no, the graphical installer will be coming in our second release
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> hardware detection is rad
<jdub> especially autoconfiguration of X
<defendguin> thats all i needed to hear
<daniels> i hear the x detection is sensational
<defendguin> :-D
<AndyFitz> ubuntu is the most shiny debian distro  hehe  ;)
<defendguin> AndyFitz, did you get them to include your icon theme?
<AndyFitz> in the words of a poorly translated mario sunshine  " shine-get upgrade * "
<arachne> what aboutknoppix ?
<mdz> RockMuncher: www.canonical.com should answer the first question
<jdub> defendguin: AndyFitz's theme is in progress (check out the Human icon theme after you install)
<AndyFitz> defendguin: im doing a new one for ubuntu
<defendguin> where does nice
<defendguin> whoops
<defendguin> what about nvidia driver for x?
<defendguin> they have it in apt?
<mdz> defendguin: apt-gettable
<defendguin> good deal
<mdz> both kernel and userland
<Puumba> Is it possible that things like java and acroread could be put in either restricted or universe?
<mdz> apt-cache search nvidia should get you what you need
<RockMuncher> mdz, so revenue should stem from services? there's some tough competition going on there
<Puumba> Maybe spice?
<mdz> Puumba: java is a complicated issue due to its licensing
<defendguin> AndyFitz, got any SS of the new theme?
<mdz> it's more than just not open source
<AndyFitz> i'll upload one now
* Md is happy enough that firmwares are there... :-)
<mdz> RockMuncher: we do intend to provide services, yes
<Puumba> mdz: Okay.  It seems that ubuntu is a little less zealous than Debian (e.g. inclusion of binary drivers)
<mdz> Md: I inferred this from your comments on mailing lists :-)
<Puumba> So I was curious about the policy about things such as java, etc.
<mdz> Puumba: acroread may be a possibility; at one point it was distributed in Debian non-free
<whiprush> time for ubuntu-legal.
* whiprush runs
<mdz> I am not sure whether it was removed for licensing reasons or something else
<Kosai> whiprush: That sounds like a great idea.  (Because it gives sane people somewhere to unsubscribe from.)
<Puumba> Yes, I still get it from marillat.
<Md> mdz: because the stupid license forbids fixing some security bugs
<daniels> debian-legal has only shown that people in groups can be stupid, not that the whole idea of having people with legal smarts together on one list is bad
<Md> I don't think that acroread is important, anyway...
<mdz> Md: oh, yes, I remember now
<Puumba> I agree, there are good alternatives to acroread
<mdz> Md: no, the free alternatives are getting quite good
<Md> BTW, did you already talk about patented or possibly patented stuff like LAME and some video codecs?
<Md> .oO(mplayer...)
<Puumba> That's the other issue I was curious about - DVD playback.
<Md> there is no free PDF plugin for mozilla, but OTOH the acrobat one sucks so much that I have to disable it or it tends to kill galeon half the times
<andred> "Menu layout: remove Debian menu? [Done] " -- Amen!
<jdub> ;-)
<n3x4> does ubuntu use .deb's ?
<jdub> Md: yeah, so hopefully we'll be shipping gpdf by default in Hoary, with mozilla plugin goodness.
<jdub> n3x4: yes!
<n3x4> jdub: ok thanks
<jdub> n3x4: ubuntu is based on debian sid
<defendguin> ubuntu doesnt include x.org 6.8 does it?
<Md> jdub: is it in gnome 2.8? I haven't seen it yet
<AndyFitz> its xfree atm
<azeem> will this be true for warty only, or will you resync with sid for the next release again?
<AndyFitz> then x.org for next release i think
<mdz> defendguin: not for the Warty release, but our development branch will be moving to x.org very very soon
<sladen> defendguin: no, that will in in the next (April 2005) release
<crimsun> sanitized XFree86 4_3 branch
<jdub> Md: gpdf is in gnome 2.8, but isn't in ubuntu's main component - you can install it from universe
<guestish> hi
* tuppa twiddles his thumbs, waiting for the ubuntu cds to arrive...
<jdub> azeem: in the next few weeks, our development branch will open, and all the debian sid love will flow into it :-)
<guestish> so, whats the story w/ ubuntu? :)
<azeem> jdub: rad
<mdz> Puumba: re: DVD, xine is available in universe
<Puumba> jdub: There are two main mirroring organization here at Purdue (csociety.org and cerias).  ftp.cerias.purdue.edu is an official debian mirror.  Would that be the preferred choice if we have to choose only 1?
<jdub> azeem: it really is six monthly time based releases of sid :-)
<guestish> does it use the debian repositories or its own?
<mdz> Md: regarding patents, the universe is a big place...:-)
<jdub> Puumba: hrm, probably a choice for the mirror maintainer
<mdz> guestish: our own
<guestish> mdz: how does it work?
<Puumba> mdz: I'm not up-to-date on the css issues.
<mdz> guestish: which part of it?
<daniels> the current xfree86 4.3 packages have something like 250,000+ lines of patches applied
<guestish> well, how do you get packages, how advanced is the installer? etc
<mdz> guestish: we have our own infrastructure for building and distributing Ubuntu
<whiprush> so this -devel branch, it'll be like sid for ubuntu then. does it have a cool nickname or just -devel?
<mdz> guestish: you get packages using apt and its frontends, generally
<guestish> mdz: and the packages dont come from debian?
<Puumba> jdub: I've contacted both, but they may like to host mutually exclusive archives.  I'll wait and see how they respond.
<mdz> guestish: much of the source code has come from Debian
<mdz> whiprush: Hoary Hedgehog :-)
<guestish> cool
<whiprush> ah
<guestish> got any screenshots?
<blah09> evenin
<mdz> guestish: hmm, I'm not sure that we do
<mdz> jdub: screenshots?
* mauriz wants screenshots :)
<defendguin> hey are you guys using the gnomeized version of ooo?
* guestish wants screenshots
<guestish> :)
<guestish> mdz: well i suppose linux always looks the same
<azeem> defendguin: haggai is around, so I guess yes
<jblack> I have a screenshot of a hybrid ubuntu/debian system.
<blah09> does this come with an installer?
<defendguin> azeem, sweet
<mdz> guestish: actually it is quite distinctive at the moment :-)
<mdz> blah09: yes
<guestish> mdz: eh? what desktop?
<mdz> guestish: GNOME 2.8
<blah09> sarge's?
<guestish> mdz: dcc me over a screenshot :)
<mdz> I'll put one up somewhere for everyone
<whiprush> it's like sarge's but doesn't ask as many questions
<blah09> ah ok =)
<daniels> (note that Hoary isn't a nickname for our development branch in perpetuity, a la sid; it's the name of our next release)
<guestish> sarge's asks very few questions
<whiprush> daniels: yeah I figured that
<andred> guestish, It asks some stuff that normal people have no clue about.
<guestish> what does canonical do?
<guestish> andred: hrm, like what?
<mdz> guestish: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community.
<mlh> fund ubuntu and gnu-arch mostly i gather
<guestish> mdz: but hwo does it make money?
<guestish> mdz: support contracts?
<andred> guestish, Well, quite a number of the questions. I can't remember them specifically. The grub bootloader thing is perhaps scary for people.
<mlh> it doesn't yet :-)
<guestish> andred: oh, i've only used the installer for sparc, and it has very few prompts
<whiprush> andred: the MTA question is one.
<guestish> friggin ooo, wont open
<andred> whiprush, Right, and I'm glad they've decided on just using local delivery by default instead of asking for that.
<whiprush> also the sudo thing
<guestish> mlh: lol, you serious?
<Ritalin> hi
<mlh> guestish, about what?  they certainly intend to make money -- but since they only decloaked yesterday it 's not surprising if they're not making money yet
<guestish> mlh: oh
<Ritalin> im downloading it now
<guestish> mlh: im just courious as to how they are going to
<Ritalin> looks neat
<mdz> by popular demand: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-screenshots/
<mlh> guestish, yeah me too :-).  i wish them luck though. it has a good philosophy behind it
<jdub> mdz: shit man, we didn't do screenshots!
<jdub> mdz: d'oh!
<Castr0> wow it looks jus tlike gnome ;-)
<blah09> looks like my libranet desktop =D
<mdz> jdub: yeah, why didn't YOU think of it? :-)
<guestish> mlh: sure :)
* guestish wants screenshots :)
<mdz> if you look closely, you can spot a few key differences :-)
<whiprush> why did no one think of a trash applet before. I can't go back now
<daniels> (for one, 90% of the screen)
<blah09> is that wifi thing new?
<mlh> mdz,jdub you might want to redirects from the .com :-) (currently holding page)
<whiprush> that's different icons on the existing wifi applet.
<guestish> sounds like this is a relatively new project
<guestish> :)
<phlaegel> so what's with the obsessively empty desktop?
<andred> I hope the Trash applet will work for all sorts of delete operations in the future, not just for Nautilus delets. That would be cool.
<whiprush> andred: I alias my rm to just mv to ~.Trash
<blah09> probably cleaned up for the shot ;)
<phlaegel> blah09: nope, the default install is like that
<andred> whiprush, I didn't mean like that. I meant stuff like removing bookmarks by dragging them to the Trash applets. Stuff like that.
<jdub> andred: yeah, that's the intention
<whiprush> oh oh
<blah09> thats cool, i like to clutter my desktop on my own
<jdub> blah09: your desktop is yours! ALL YOURS!
<blah09> w00t
<Puumba> As far as improved laptop support, does that include software suspend?
<whiprush> any hopes of getting the official firefox logo? </nitpick>
<mdz> jdub: I cannot for the life of me figure out how to use the gnome screenshot tool to get a snaphsot while of a menu open :-)
<andred> whiprush, Third-party distributors can't use it, so I guess not.
<phlaegel> is there some reasoning behind it being completely empty though? 
<Gman> mdz, at the commandline, use --delay=N
<mdz> phlaegel: ever notice how when you want to get to something on the desktop, there are always windows in the way? ;-)
<jdub> mdz: you can run it from the command line wth a timeout
<phlaegel> mdz: good point
<mdz> Puumba: not by default, no; there are too many laptops which don't wake up if sent into software suspend
<phlaegel> I suppose it fits better with desktop as homedir as well, which is my preference
<j^> mdz just use the keyborad shortcut for screenshots
<Puumba> Puumba: no problem.  Just curious.
<andred> Oh my, a "Computer" menu. I wonder what that reveals.
<Puumba> Well, good night all.
<whiprush> andred: lots of stuff that was on the desktop before.
<andred> whiprush, Aha
<whiprush> i'll screenie it
<andred> thanks
<guestish> so, where are they?
<mdz> jdub: what's the name of the program?
<mdz> guestish: where are who?
<guestish> mdz: screenies :)
<jdub> gnome-panel-sc<tab><tab> ?
<mdz> guestish: I put one up
<mdz> ah, -panel-
<jdub> ah yeah, gnome-panel-screenshot
<blah09> ^^ up there somewhere
<guestish> mdz: where?
<guestish> i dont see any links
<guestish> oh, i see it
<guestish> wow...its uh,..barren
<guestish> :)
<mdz> it's clean and delicious
<guestish> cool
<whiprush> http://www.arslinux.com/~jorge/screenshots/ubuntu_computer_menu.png
<guestish> looks like a pretty standard 2.8 desktop to me
<defendguin> mmmm nice
<andred> whiprush, The "Desktop" entry is the "Show desktop" button?
<defendguin> ubuntu going for lsb certification?
<whiprush> it opens an empty window to ~/Desktop
<guestish> mdz: laptop?
<andred> whiprush, Hmm, ok. Why? Shouldn't meople learn to just drag stuff to the desktop if they want stuff there?
<mdz> guestish: those shots are from my laptop, yes
<whiprush> dunno, I'm new to this too.
<whiprush> although I expect some things are still rough.
<guestish> mdz: nice
<whiprush> for a while I had my home directory on the panel and thought that was like that on purpose.
<mdz> those of you with centrino laptops will appreciate driver support for the intel onboard wireless out of the box
<defendguin> wow nice
<mauriz> sounds great
<whiprush> mine speedsteps too, the applet worked out of the box, that was cool
<mauriz> what about atmel?
<mdz> mauriz: likewise
<mauriz> :)
<mdz> hmm, actually it's apt-gettable
<guestish>  i didnt know the linux kernel had support for wireless
<mdz> atheros/madwifi is there by default
<mdz> atmel the driver is there by default, but you need to apt-get the firmware
<mauriz> cool
<blah09> mdz: great news about the centrino =)
<guestish> sweet
<mdz> mauriz: hmm, I was right the first time. the firmware is there by default; atmel should work out of the box
<mdz> as well as intel/centrino and atheros/madwifi
<andred> Really, having "Desktop" on the menu seams weird. I don't think people should have to think about the "Desktop" as a folder.
<mauriz> great :D
<daniels> for those of you who need ndiswrapper, packages are expected to be available today
<schweeb> guestish: the linux kernel has had support for wireless for a long time
<guestish> schweeb: oh
* guestish shrugs
<phlaegel> andred: that's one reason I like the desktop being the home dir
<guestish> never needed to use it
<mdz> daniels: EVIL
<sabdfl> andred: it lets you move stuff to the desktop even if you have apps that obscure it
<mdz> workrave hates me, back in 10
<jdub> wow, everyone's raving about the bittorrent feed :)
<daniels> mdz: hey man, I like working wireless
<andred> sabdfl, That's true.
<xTina> I just installed Ubuntu on my iBook. It's looks really cool ... but I have the following on my list that does not work: DNS (I get my IP successfully via DHCP), getting an error message on login because of wrong permissions on /dev/pmu and I cannot play sound because "/dev/dsp already in use by another application". Other than that, it's fantastic so far :)
<daniels> jdub: yeah, fooishbar's been pushing 1.1MB/sec for the last 12 hours (except for the 15min window where it died for no apparent reason -- huzzah)
<ircrob> does it use xorg ?
<schweeb> xTina: check /etc/resolv.conf real quick
<xTina> schweeb: empty
<crimsun> no, sanitized XFree86, ircrob 
<schweeb> xtina: dhclient script must be broke
<daniels> ircrob: currently it uses XFree86 4.3 with a mountain of patches, but the development branch will be brought up-to-date with X.Org's X11R6.8.1
<xTina> schweeb: I guessed so.
<sabdfl> xTina: does your dhcp server normally set the dns correctly on other OS's?
<xTina> schweeb: Rebooting back into Ubuntu right now, I'll investigate further ... I just wanted to see if my OS X install has survived :)
<xTina> sabdfl: Yes.
<schweeb> xTina: heh
<m_tthew> xTina: does warty share a drive with OSX on that machine? (if so, how did that go?)
<schweeb> xTina: look for lines with "nameserver" in /etc/dhclient-script
<schweeb> if you know enough about shell scripting to troubleshoot it, that is
<xTina> schweeb: I do.
<Gman> daniels, what happened with that release? is it out or not?
<schweeb> xTina: actually, mine's working, if you put yours up somewhere, I can do a diff real quick (I doubt the script is different between platforms)
<defendguin> ubantu have a symbol yet?
<defendguin> that little circle deal?
<xTina> m_tthew: I originally had 2 installations of OS X on that drive, one partition for each. Deleted one of them during the manual partition step and created a root filesystem (ext3), a swap partition and a new world boot loader partition on the freed space. That was all.
<xTina> I'm really fascinated :)
<m_tthew> xTina: thanks
<m_tthew> xTina: yeah, nice, isn't it?
<xTina> Yepp. Very nice.
<daniels> Gman: someone over at X.Org had a head explosion, I think
<daniels> Gman: it's up right now
<Gman> daniels, heh
<whiprush> is this pmount the prefered way or fstab-sync, wrt hal?
<defendguin> hmmm i might have to install this along side my fedora core 2 install
<xTina> schweeb: what's the md5sum on your script?
<schweeb> 754f7b5c3bba1bf519b50b52e110c63e  /etc/dhclient-script
<xTina> different.
<xTina> ok, I'll copy mine somewhere
<TheUbu> bah
<schweeb> I'll do a diff and post it... any special options you want on the diff?  I don't do diffs often, so I forget the options, heh
<TheUbu> change the name
<m_tthew> -u
<gose> is the install the same as debian's or anyone have screenshots of it?
<TheUbu> yeah take a few u-out
<xTina> http://tuxtina.de/tmp/dhclient-script
<xTina> gose: The same, it's just less chatty ;)
<jdub> http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-screenshots/
<jdub> oh sorry
<jdub> installer ;)
<defendguin> not one icon on the desktop?
<tabo> i'm currently downloading ubuntu, where can i see the list of packages?
<tabo> or a repository
<tabo> oh, nevermind, in the wiki
<jdub> defendguin: none! :)
<gose> is floppy net install supported?  it doesn't look like it
<robertj> Why is floppy net install a big deal?
<whiprush> is usplash the bootsplash.org stuff or something different?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Interview: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8286
<jdub> whiprush: different, and really cool ;)
<jdub> whiprush: totally out of the kernel, not horribly hackish
* whiprush is intrigued by the dbus connection
<whiprush> is there a url? I can't find jack on google about it
<robertj> heya jdub, do you know what the big differences are between userlinux and ubuntu?
<jdub> robertj: in terms of direction or what we include?
<robertj> both I guess
<jdub> well, we are doing six month time-based releases from sid
<schweeb> xTina: bbl... put mine up instead of diffing it.... http://schweeb.org/~chris/dhclient-script
<jdub> that's just part of the deal
<jdub> in terms of what we include in the current releases, userlinux is based on sarge
<robertj> sid or testing?
<jdub> ubuntu is based on sid + gnome 2.8 and stuff
<jdub> :-)
<xTina> schweeb: Now that's a very different script ;)
<jdub> robertj: sid!
<xTina> Interesting ...
<npx> Can I install ubuntu using debootstrap?
<whiprush> I tried UL, the installer is almost identical to sarge's, except you can do "home pc, server, something" in the beginning
<robertj> userlinux still asks way to many questions
<robertj> I couldn't believe there was a MTA config prompt still there
<whiprush> yes, that's the worse one
<whiprush> the HP-specific choice always makes me chuckle.
<peacemaker885> installing warty, noticed that its downloading and installing everything (X11 and all)..did I miss something or is this by design.  I just wanted a 'base install'
<robertj> I need to install warty. Hrmmm
<jdub> peacemaker885: if you just want to do a base/custom install (not the whole desktop), type 'custom' in at the install boot prompt
<peacemaker885> jdub: thanks!
* peacemaker885 pounding head
<schweeb> xTina: that's likely from Sid
<xTina> Alright, with the new script, everything works fine.
<xTina> Thanks.
<schweeb> robertj: doesn't userlinux just install pkgs right from debian sources? it used to just be a virtual package
<robertj> not sure
<robertj> I've been playing with fedora lately and using OS X
<schweeb> which would mean it will always give the MTA choice
<robertj> using OS X is a great experience, just because its a different approach
<schweeb> not a big fan myself
<whiprush> nor me
<robertj> It's wonderful. Directory services are great on OS X
<whiprush> although ... ubuntu/ppc on a 15" powerbook might be nice.
<schweeb> whiprush: or in proper engrish, "nor I" :P
<whiprush> heh
* schweeb notes he uses OpenLDAP just fine on debian :P
<schweeb> more than enough directory services for me
<robertj> schweeb: well its real easy to set up your box to auth off of two openldap servers, an ad tree, and local
<robertj> also you can configure preferences for your client machines via openldap extensions
<robertj> the big downside is rolling adduser scripts for OS X server is no trivial task
<schweeb> easily implemented on linux
<mauriz> by the way, what would be minimum hardware requirement?
<robertj> schweeb: but already implemented on OS X
<whiprush> ctrl +/- for font zoom broken in epiphany for anyone else?
<sladen> mauriz: Ubuntu runs sweetest on nice recent laptops.  There isn't really a minimum requirement, but it's not going to be fun if you choose an old machine!
<sladen> mauriz: Stick it on a machine that you'd use to test a new version of Window, or Doom3 on---you'll have the most fun with Ubuntu that way
<mauriz> i don't have such machine
<robertj> i'm not seeing a net install disk on this mirror, am I missing something?
<sladen> whiprush: usplash is completely separate and makes people drool---sadly it's not in Warty so you'll have to hang on for another six months
<whiprush> sladen: yeah I just can't find any info on it anywhere.
<whiprush> But I'll take your word for it
<sladen> whiprush: if you search around the web for "Mad Phat Splash", you'll find a couple of people who've blogged about it
<daniels> "mad phat startup"
<schweeb> even better would be uber fast init so you don't have to sit and look at a bootsplash for long :p
<sladen> schweeb: you ain't seen nothing yet ;-)
<whiprush> oh I see, along with Totally Rad Laptop Support.
<daniels> whiprush: right
<whiprush> Man, you guys must drink alot. I salute you.
<schweeb> sladen: considering doing an init with dependencies
<schweeb> ?
<schweeb> 20:57 < schweeb> ?
<schweeb>  [20:57]  [schweeb(+i)]  [4:#ubuntu(+ns)]                                          
<schweeb> [#ubuntu]  
<schweeb> shit
<schweeb> sorry :-/
<robertj> What exactly does Mad Phat startup entail?
<jdub> robertj: nice, pretty, useful startup information
<jdub> robertj: without ugly kernel patches and so on
<robertj> so like, a background on the terminal ;)
<jdub> heh, nah, cooler
<jdub> there'll be stuff in our devel repo when we branch
<robertj> I really like Fedora's except for the fact that you still get dumped to the black screen for a while in between the boot loader and the minaturized X-thingymajigger
<robertj> it reminds me of watching Windows 3.1 and 95 boot ;)
<daniels> it's really incredibly difficult to get a splash that early, though
<robertj> yeah, I know
<robertj> But doable apparently, but I don't know what impact that would have on legacy hardware
<Md> hardware is not the problem
<Md> it's painful anyway
<whiprush> oh, no printer here but I have to ask, Xprint for firefox?
<robertj> If your bootloader can have a background image, why can't the kernel itself?
<m_tthew> maurix: I ran warty fine on an older pII with 256M of RAM
<defendguin> jdub, im gonna miss my home icon :(  is this a gnome thing or is it a ubuntu thing?
<jdub> defendguin: ubuntu
<defendguin> ahh
<defendguin> why did you make that decision?
<jdub> defendguin: you can turn the desktop icons back on in gconf-editor (under /apps/nautilus) if you want to
<xTina> So, the i386 install asks for an "installation type"? Or did I get that wrong?
<jdub> defendguin: you have full access in the computer menu
<jdub> defendguin: in normal operation, you can't get to your desktop behind your current work ;)
<defendguin> yeah i suppose so
<robertj> jdub: another thing I have learned as an OS X admin is that anyone who saves anything to the desktop without prompting should be shot
<schweeb> yea, I use fluxbox, and I don't even notice not having desktop icons
<joh_> hi
<joh_> hmm, what is the default root password?
<schweeb> nothing
<Hrdwr_BoB> there isn't one
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo passwd
<schweeb> there is no root
<robertj> jdub: at any given time I have like 30 random .pdfs on my Desktop (sure they could be in ~/tmp or whatever) but they are just pointless clutter
<Hrdwr_BoB> but you should just use sudo
<robertj> is there really no root account?
<joh_> there is no root?
<defendguin> jdub, the computer menu will include things liek remote fiele systems like an ftp or ssh volume?
<whiprush> your user account uses sudo to do stuff
<Hrdwr_BoB> root is there, however you should not need to use it because you have full sudo access
<whiprush> so, sudo apt-get update
<schweeb> I think the passwd file still has a user
<whiprush> or whatever
<robertj> well that's quite different from there being no root
<jdub> defendguin: in the future, yeah
<schweeb> it's like a daemon user, you'll never need to actually be that user
<Hrdwr_BoB> there is no root in that you should never login as root
<jdub> defendguin: but see 'disks' and 'network' in the ocmputer menu
<defendguin> yeah
<joh_> I really like this thing :)
<jdub> schweeb: the root account is disabled, but still exists (it has to)
<schweeb> jdub: right, for file ownership and such
<sabdfl> night all
<schweeb> the nameservices stuff
<azeem> jdub: so how are you using sudo to run the admin stuff?
* azeem had a conversation with the gksu maintainer about that
<azeem> just hacked sudo in front of the commands in the .desktop files?
<schweeb> yea, I'm curious as to how much hacking it took to make the admin tools use sudo
<jdub> azeem: gksudo
<jdub> schweeb: not much
<jmullman> :)
<schweeb> ah, never even heard of gksudo, heh
<whiprush> an selinux plans? Or am I looking in the wrong place in the wiki?
<azeem> jdub: is that an ubuntu thingy, or from elsewhere?
<schweeb> jdub: so pretty much just a change in reference to gksudo from gksu
<jdub> azeem: it's part of gksu
<joh_> Anyone successfully used ipw2200? My computer stopped responding when loading the driver
<azeem> oh, hmm
<jdub> schweeb: and extra work elsewhere to make it all work properly, yeah
<mdz> joh_: yes, it's working well for me
<sladen> robertj: Xandros, for instance use VGA hacks and have the boot-loader directly program the VGA card;  then have their SplashFX patch continue with the same direct VGA hacks
<mdz> joh_: the driver is relatively new, though
<joh_> mdz, strange
<sladen> robertj: usplash gets a framebuffer loaded real quick(tm), in initrd, and then everything is cross platform---it's just a framebuffer
<joh_> It worked for me in debian sarge, is it the latest version? 0.7?
<whiprush> bed for me, nite folks. Great job guys, I'm loving it so far, can't wait to see where this goes.
<mako> from /.: The closest distro to Ubuntu is probably Bruce Perens's UserLinux project. But UserLinux is focused squarely upon business, whilst Ubuntu seems to be more focused on individual users.
<mdz> joh_: yes, it's 0.7
<mako> i think that's REALLY funny :)
<mdz> hehe
<schweeb> hah
<m_tthew> xTina: ping
<mdz> whiprush: thanks, good night
<mako> very true :)
<xTina> m_tthew: pong?
<xTina> Did I miss something? ;)
<m_tthew> xTina: powerpc image crashes disk utility here, too, soon as I load it.
* xTina looks in the #, confused ;)
<xTina> Ah, alright.
<utta> During install, did you receive a prompt to set up the root password?
<xTina> utta: No.
<m_tthew> xTina: yeah, completely tanks as soon as I load the iso
<sladen> mako: did you read the bit `` This might appear credible to me if I weren't more familiar with linux. Either it's a joke, or it's astroturfing. [..] ''
<Hrdwr_BoB> utta, that's notabug
<utta> xTina, thanks. Ok, so where do we setup/change the root password
<sladen> utta: Ubuntu uses sudo;  type   sudo command line to run as root
<mako> sladen: yeah, i think that's in reference to another now scored down comment though
<Hrdwr_BoB> eg: sudo apt-get update
<mako> sladen: i remember reading it
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<xTina> Hm. No ppc packages available anywhere?
* xTina goes sit in the corner to cry
<joh_> sudo bash ... ahhhh >(
<sladen> utta: you'll then be prompted for your own password
<joh_> :)
<m_tthew> utta: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677/faq_view
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo bash is not necessary though
<sladen> joh_: mmmm.  Well that defeats all the security and accountability of using sudo
<lupusBE> which Xorg version is ubuntu using?
<joh_> I know, I know. old habbit...
<schweeb> it uses XFree 4.3, afaik
<jdub> lupusBE: 4.3 + patches
<sladen> joh_: if you really feel the need, you could do   sudo passwd   and set a root password.
<jdub> lupusBE: X.org coming in our next release :)
<utta> m_tthew, Thanks
<azeem> does Eugenia like browsing folders, or does ubuntu not use spatial nautilus by default?
<robertj> sladen: how quick is that real quick?
<utta> Hrdwr_BoB, Thanks
<joh_> sladen, thanks, but I think I like it as it is
<utta> xTina, Thanks
<lupusBE> your waiting for debrix?
<janm> hello
<sladen> robertj: can you hang around until April?  ;-)
<jdub> you'll see it way before april though
<defendguin> im guessing indubstrial is the default there?
<jdub> because it'll be in our devel branch soon
<robertj> but seriously, is it like a split second or is it a noticible delay
<jdub> defendguin: it's based on indubstrial, yes
<xTina> So what repository should I use for the PPC version?
<joh_> by default, there is no icons on the desktop_
<\2\34\2\234\\23\> mobutu linux!!!
<joh_> ?
<\2\34\2\234\\23\> ojo olomfobre oagadugu mobutu linux
<Hrdwr_BoB> in english?
<\2\34\2\234\\23\> inside joke
<xTina> Oh, it's working now. Never mind.
<schweeb> a legible nick would be nice
<schweeb> heh
<jmullman> i see that nick and think "Hut, hut!"
<jmullman> blue 32! blue 32! Hut hut!
<\2\34\2\234\\23\> how can i bring humanity to others
<mako> amu says he can't find the pubkey that signed the release file
<mako> is this for elmo?
<jsubl2> what do you use to burn iso's
<schweeb> cdrecord
<sladen> robertj: did you see my /query ?
<jsubl2> i need a gui
<xTina> jsubl2: No, you don't ;)
<schweeb> cdrecord blah.iso
<jmullman> cdrecord dev=/dev/whateveryourburneris filetoburn.iso
<schweeb> maybe with a dev= in there
<jdub> jsubl2: right click on an iso in the file manager
<jsubl2> ok
<jdub> jsubl2: choose 'write to disk'
<jmullman> if you can copy a file, you can burn ;)
<daniels> (to answer a question for someone who isn't here right now, no, we are not waiting for debrix; hoary will get new x debs relatively quickly)
<schweeb> jmullman: man, the cdrecord guy HATES when you do it that way
<jsubl2> i am still dl'ing
<jsubl2> 25 minutes and I will be able to burn warty
<jmullman> schweeb: tough nuggies lol
<robertj> sladen: yah, got it
<jdub> daniels: grr. wrong sender address on your list post :)
<defendguin> will the installer not let me install a boot loader?
<daniels> jdub: er, yeah
<joh_> hmm, how do I get the kernel source package?
<jsubl2> oooo back to compiling with fakeroot... right
<daniels> jdub: i blame the lists moving
<robertj> I need to grab a copy of ubuntu to keep current, is there a net install only iso floating around?
<joh_> sorry... stupid me...
<mdz> robertj: you can download a netboot tarball
<mdz> defendguin: the installer installs grub in the MBR by default, unless you have other operating systems installed, in which case it prompts you
<robertj> mdz: like a base.tar.gz?
<defendguin> yeah i have another OS and i was just gonna add a grub.conf entry by hand mdz
<mdz> robertj: like a kernel, initrd and config stuff for a PXE boot and network install
<mdz> robertj: there is only one ISO available, the full-sized one
<robertj> mdz: is it everything you need to chroot, install a boot-loader, and be done?
<mdz> robertj: it gives you the complete installer, same as on the CD
<mdz> I'll dig up a URL for you
<mdz> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<justdave> anyone burned the powerpc image yet?
<mdz> robertj: actually there is a mini-ISO in there, now that I look. surprise :-)
<mdz> justdave: of course; we tested it before release
<mdz> robertj: please let me know if it works; it's unofficial at the moment
<justdave> the machine with the burner on it has OS X on it, and Disk Utility crashes when I click the Burn button with it selected.
<justdave> md5sum matches
<mdz> justdave: yes, that is a bug in Disk Utility, unfortunately
<mdz> justdave: xTina filed a bug with apple, I believe
<xTina> Yes I did.
<xTina> justdave: Install cdrecord via Fink and burn it on the command line.
<mdz> xTina: is their bug tracking system public?  it would be great to have a URL we could give people so they could follow the issue, since more people will run into this
<xTina> mdz: No, it is not. You need to be an ADC member to access it (there's a free online membership though, if anyone is willing to go through the application forms to file the bug).
<mdz> xTina: is there a bug ID number or anything like that?
<xTina> But you can only see your own bugs at any given time.
<mdz> hmm
<jmullman> not a very useful system is it? ;)
<jmullman> love mac, hate the support
<xTina> If they file additional bugs, they'll likely get closed/duplicated and don't see any further progress.
<xTina> jmullman: Well, the latter problem is apparently a limitation of the software they're using.
<neighborlee> hi..ic that ubuntu uses gnome/debian...i'm wondering what kernel it uses and what main features it has like automount and say browswer plugins ..?
<jmullman> let's all nail their support, asking that they use bugzilla ;)
<xTina> Making bug reports non-public by default makes sense, if it's also tracking NDA software and corporate customers make use of it to file internal problems.
<jmullman> and you can do that with acls
<jmullman> corp. accounts get more restrictive access and the public gets to see only public
<jmullman> but this is a digression ;)
<xTina> mdz: If you have the time, you might want to try to build a slightly modified ISO. As I said before, I never had a problem with it before that. Or put an FAQ somewhere ;)
<mdz> xTina: yeah, we never ran into this with previous CD builds, it must just be how it happened to be assembled
<mdz> xTina: if you file a bug in our bugzilla, I'll use that to collect information about the problem, and to notify folks if we find a workaround or if the next CD is known to avoid the issue
<xTina> I'll do that.
<xTina> There is none yet, or should I search as a precaution?
<mdz> I haven't seen one
<neighborlee> what branch of debian does ubuntu yes and is ubuntu totall compat with it ?
<neighborlee> yes/use
<mdz> neighborlee: ubuntu is based on Debian unstable/sid
<mdz> neighborlee: upgrades from Debian woody are supported
<xTina> what's the url?
<mdz> xTina: http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/
<neighborlee> mdz: ok...my question was really related to will apt-get work completely or does ubunto do anything 'unique' like mix branches causing possible problems...thx..
<mdz> neighborlee: our release is based on a snapshot of debian unstable that we've continued to work on with bug fixes and improvements
<mdz> all of the software from unstable is available from our repository
<mdz> though, not all of it is officially supported
<mdz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<mdz> for more information about that
<neighborlee> k thx
<egon_spengler> Looks like the /. article has brought them out from all over, eh?
<defendguin> its too bad the name "ubuntu" isnt a good name
<defendguin> to me anyway
<schweeb> I kind of like it
<schweeb> it's unique
<mdz> it resonates very well with open source and our ideas about it
<defendguin> the meaning of the name is fine
<neighborlee> defendguin, I also like it
<xTina> mdz: Hm. Seems Bugzilla is slow sending out passwords.
<neighborlee> it has pizazz
<justdave> it's on the same pipe with the downloads
<defendguin> i like Zen Linux
<justdave> the mail has to wait in line for a space on the pipe :)
<jsubl2> my fav from /. = I was telling my wife that the real problem with Linux is that there just aren't enough distributions out there. If some of these people, these so-called "open source programmers" would get off their asses and crank out a few more distributions THEN this stuff would really take off.
<jsubl2> lol
<neighborlee> anyway its 'meaning' is what matters so for me they could have called it 'bootoo' and i'd like it LOL
<jdub> defendguin: the meaning of ubuntu is just beautiful, it's great :)
<defendguin> lmfao
<defendguin> how is it pronounced?
<defendguin> U bun two?
<defendguin> oo bun too?
<jdub> ooh-boon-too
<jdub> think: ooh ooh ooh, ubuntu! :-)
<neighborlee> ooh-boon-too is what I thought as well LOL
<defendguin> i was thinking U bun two
<neighborlee> I like that it comes with gnome ;-0
<neighborlee> so dain many only ship kde and it really urks me
<hello> ubuntu looks absolutely awesome
<neighborlee> hello, ;-0
<neighborlee> I wont know for about another hour or so assuming that how long it takes to download/install ;-0
<defendguin> maybe you should include a phonetic spelling thing on the website right beneath the logo
<jdub> neighborlee: you pulling from a torrent?
<neighborlee> jdub, yup
<mdz> defendguin: we should include an ogg vorbis sample :-)
<neighborlee> jdub, I just now started it..;0
<mdz> hello: thank you :-)
<defendguin> mdz sure
<neighborlee> hmm decent speed so far..
<neighborlee> I can't believe so many are here considering its a new distro
<hello> it's downloading for me at 416k/s 8)
<daniels> my torrent is only pushing 635kB/sec right now
<daniels> down from 1.5MB/sec earlier this morning
<hello> I think I'll install it tonight if I get some time
<defendguin> 27.2 k/s
<mdz> I saw upwards of 5mbit not long ago
<egon_spengler> neighborlee Due to the slashdot effect
<neighborlee> is the install debian like or did you incooporate anacando like progeny did ?
<neighborlee> egon_spengler, ahhh heh
<jdub> neighborlee: it uses a simplified and enhanced debian-installer
<neighborlee> I saw it on distrowatch
<neighborlee> jdub, sweet
<mdz> neighborlee: it is closer to Debian than anaconda, but greatly streamlined
<jdub> neighborlee: our second release will have a graphical installer
<neighborlee> jdub, nice on both counts ;-)
<xTina> Hm. Does anyone have a login screen screenshot I can steal?
<neighborlee> jdub: i always thought text and gui should be offered
<neighborlee> but yeah gui is good..if distro turns out to be well done and popular ..we dont need to not attract those that can only deal with a gui ;-))..
<neighborlee> one hour 33 minutes ;-0
<neighborlee> btw..i was attracted by fact its debian and that 'gnome' is actually here <G>
<zenwhen> I wish i had known about this when I was sitting on a T3 earlier
<neighborlee> I dont mind kde but I prefer gnome because its truly free
<neighborlee> zenwhen, heh
<zenwhen> <--- Dialup
<neighborlee> ooooooouch
<zenwhen> yeah
<hello> I hope I have some CDRs
<zenwhen> hehe
<neighborlee> hello, ;-0
<hello> yay, 2 left
<daniels> neighborlee: um, KDE is under the GPL, so is Qt
<neighborlee> daniels, yes but its not quite as free to use as gnome/gtk is it
<daniels> gtk is under the lgpl, which means you can develop proprietary apps using it without paying for a licence.
<neighborlee> exactly
<jdub> neighborlee: KDE and GNOME are both Free Software, let's not get into this :-)
<daniels> yes
* bdale gathers ubuntu-users is a new list that he's been added to?
<neighborlee> jdub: all i'm saying is I 'prefer' gnome because to do commercial doesn't require paying..its just that simple to me..no biggie!
<daniels> bdale: it's sounder@
<egon_spengler> Just nice to see a new release with GNOME as default vice KDE.
<tuppa> so can  I still bitch about KDE to you daniels?
<neighborlee> egon_spengler, exactly
<egon_spengler> GNOME is my default in Slack and FreeBSD
<sladen> tuppa: yeah, KDE's a pain isn't it  ;-)
<neighborlee> egon_spengler, heh
<bdale> daniels: my inbox now has a bunch of messages with:
<bdale> List-Id: Ubuntu Help and User Discussions <ubuntu-users.lists.ubuntu.com>
* bdale assumes he should just add this to his list of lists...
<daniels> bdale: yeah, it's the new name for the sounder list
<bdale> gee, thanks.  list renames suck.
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah my list filters didn't magically work it out
<mike22> hi
<bdale> updated in my config
<hello> burning my CD B)
* bdale just gets annoyed when list traffic ends up in his last-chance inbox...
<mike22> just read on /. is this x.org or xf86?
<mdz> mike22: xfree86 for this release, x.org going into our development branch soon after
<mike22> thanks
<neighborlee> mdz: sweet
<mike22> had alot of trouble with fc2 most tgz files look for xf86 includes
<mike22> could not get pov-ray and lots others to compile
<mdz> mike22: povray is available in packaged form; you shouldn't need to compile it
<neighborlee> mike22, hmm well I find alot of innovative things in fc..I dont overall trust it
<sladen> bdale: I think it would have been useful to have a post to the list stating it in advance, and with the new  Sender: / List-Id:  yes
<mike22> i'm on the list to try the free cd thanks I fell a little giulty though there should be an address to send a contribution on the home page or on the page that gives you the free cd
<dieman> 332 requests currently being processed, 18 idle workers
<dieman> heh
<dieman> only doing like 40mbps now though
<neighborlee> 107KB/s..not much longer now ;-00heh
<dieman> where you d/ling from?
<neighborlee> albeit that slow...my dsl is slow but I work for the company so im not complaining <G>
<neighborlee> dieman, BT
<dieman> ahh
<dieman> im helping the BT
<dieman> ive got 1mbps to throw in from home
<neighborlee> kewl thx!!
<neighborlee> ill leave it going once I boot into ooh-boon-too <G>
<neighborlee> ;-)
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i've been using it on my wife's machine for a few weeks now
<dieman> and a vmware session at work for testing
<dieman> installed it on a users laptop today too
<neighborlee> dieman, hmmm and what does your wife think..and has she been die hard M$ fan perse ?
<dieman> just about everything worked well enough.
<neighborlee> very nice
<dieman> naa, ive had her using linux for a good 3 or 4 years now
<neighborlee> I just hope getting nvidia working isn't a hastle
<dieman> nv should be easy
<neighborlee> I tried in 'real' debian and it was rough
<neighborlee> partly cuz debian doesn't use same init stuff that redhat and others do...a real PITA
<dieman> the module is already there, you should just have to install nvidia-glx and choose nvidia in either 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'  or the XF86Config-4 configuration file
<dieman> (correct me if im wrong, anyone)
<neighborlee> kewl
<neighborlee> if so thats nice and easy
<neighborlee> i'll remember thx
<neighborlee> dieman, so does it do automount and what browser plugins come ready to rock..( not a 'biggie' but its nice )
<neighborlee> ooooooouch
<neighborlee> my download is corrupt ..restarting ;
<neighborlee> stuff happens
<neighborlee> restarted ;-
<dieman> im not sure on the browser plugins offhand, not in front of my wife's machine
<neighborlee> np
<dieman> im going to be sitting down and recompiling mariliat's archive against ubuntu tonight perhaps
<dieman> so we can get mplayer
<dieman> and acroread
<dieman> also need to get j2sdk going.
<neighborlee> good
<dieman> (i dont work for canonical, im just a user)
<neighborlee> i'm not offhand familiar with mariliat sorry
<neighborlee> dieman, heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> marillat is a mong
<dieman> hes a debian developer
<dieman> haha
<Hrdwr_BoB> he put x11 as the default output in mplayer
<neighborlee> ahhhhh
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> i'll probally change that in my own archive
<dieman> xv all the way
<Hrdwr_BoB> well, sdl
<Hrdwr_BoB> it depends on sdl anyway
<neighborlee> dieman, so overall your wife seemed impressed at first glance ?..im looking fwd to gnome2.8 ;-00!!
<Hrdwr_BoB> sdl automagically figures out xv/x11/yourmother
<neighborlee> gotta love sdl..
<dieman> neighborlee: shes used to gnome 2.4/2.6, so it wasn't a huge diff
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, lol
<Hrdwr_BoB> so wtf not use it
<dieman> neighborlee: the newer evolution was the biggest thing
<neighborlee> dieman, hmm..i've not seen evo1.5 yet..
<Hrdwr_BoB> neighborlee, my fiance got sick of me playing with it.. she's not that impressed because she's already using debian unstable
<Hrdwr_BoB> and evo 1.5
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, sweet ;-))
<neighborlee> linux really is making inroads ;-00
<dieman> god. the mirror is so bogged down out here
<dieman> Fetched 85.1kB in 21s (3972B/s)
<dieman> ow. ow. ow.
<TongMaster> This # got busy suddenly.
<TongMaster> jdub, one thought I had but never got to discuss last night (insert something about alcohol impaired attention spans) was the menu systems
<TongMaster> Specifically the removal of the Debian menus. My question on their absence was leading up to a I feature I use heavely.
<TongMaster> (even heavily)
<neighborlee> heh
<TongMaster> I understand why the Debian menus have been removed, that's makes sense.
<neighborlee> yeah I always thought the debian menus were out of place
<neighborlee> 53 minutes!
<TongMaster> As a sysadmin though, I make *bloody* heavy use of custom Debian menus.
<neighborlee> then 10 to burn and whatever to install ..lol
<jdub> TongMaster: right, so, you can do customish stuff to the gnome menus
<jdub> TongMaster: but it needs a lot of love
<TongMaster> ah.
<dieman> so, if ive got a usb hotplug flash-drive issue, what component should I bug it on?
<TongMaster> The Debian .menu stuff is very sweet, so doing it the GNOME was need some TLC?
<jdub> it needs some upstream fixes to the menu system to work nicely
* TongMaster nods
<dieman> Detailed Info: 'From ~5:30 to 7:30 pm tonight we experienced intermittent
<dieman> +network problems at the border. NTS Engineers determined the Packeteer had
<dieman> +load-handling problems when a ?slash-dot? targeted EECSI Web Server began
<dieman> +generating over 80% of the internet traffic leaving the University. The problem+is resolved.  Please contact 1-HELP (612-301-4357) for questions or concerns.'
<jdub> dieman: haha :) oops
<sladen> dieman: good point, could do with a handy mariliat-esq archive.  Just the question of how to do it legally
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> i'll probally compile one up locally, but i dont know if i want to figure out the redistribution issues
<daniels> dieman: ftp.cs.umn.edu?
<dieman> daniels: yah
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/sample.png
<AndyFitz> /me ducks and runs   brb
<daniels> dieman: nice :)
<logik1> dieman: I agree. Nice.
<logik1> So, what all do you think would improve Unbuntu?
<xTina> logik1: Fixing all the bugs that I'm going to file after bugzilla finally gives me an account and then making sure that kickstart stuff that's apparently planned for the second release will really happen and happen soon :)
<logik1> xTina: yes, I just install'd ub on 13 machines.
<logik1> xTina: just imaged the HD.
<xTina> Images are evil.
<xTina> BadBadBadBadBad ;)
<logik1> xTina: I want to know how good UB works with MPICH.
<xTina> logik1: :)
<logik1> xTina: so far, 10 of the 13 nodes have been failing and I am not sure why.
<schweeb> I'd like to make an install report
<schweeb> installed from that mini ISO
<schweeb> worked well
<schweeb> still downloading in base-config though... stupid 384k cable modem
<defendguin> hmm is it possibly to install to a non mounted hard drive without out rebooting?
<defendguin> without booting from the CD
<pr0c> what optimizations where used building ubunu? (686?)
<SmokingFire> anyone know how to enbable ntp support?
<SmokingFire> can't find the services list
<SmokingFire> I see I think I need to install it first with Synaptic
<SmokingFire> I have seen some trick for it but it needs chroot or something
<Hrdwr_BoB> pr0c, -O9 -funroll-loops -march=superhicas
<schweeb> SmokingFire: "apt-get install ntpdate ntp-simple" usually works for me
<dieman> xTina: im interested in automated installs too
<pr0c> Hrdwr_BoB, haha
<dieman> xTina: we should compare notes about needs over email sometime
<neighborlee> 26 min. ;-0
<dieman> http://www.funroll-loops.org/
<dieman> mmmm
<schweeb> hahahahaha
<schweeb> I was about to pull that link out
* schweeb happens to know who writes it
<logik1> schweeb: are the mirror servers bogged down?
<dieman> logik1: yes
<dieman> logik1: at least mine is
<dieman> 342 requests currently being processed, 8 idle workers
<logik1> dieman: give me a sec; I will throw up a mirror
<SmokingFire> thanks scheew
<neighborlee> ROFL
<SmokingFire> thanks scheeb
<xTina> dieman: We currently have a Fedora kickstart setup and I'm fed up with Fedora ;)
<SmokingFire> schweeb
<dieman> logik1: just set one up and then add the info to the wiki or harass a canonical person in here
<schweeb> SmokingFire: IRC clients with tab completion rock
<dieman> logik1: im just a user. :)
<xTina> dieman: But I love kickstart, so I sort of don't want to go anywhere near FAI if we were to switch to Debian.
<schweeb> logik1: I'm saturating my cable modem
* SmokingFire didn't think of that
<schweeb> so they're not ULTRA bogged down
<xTina> dieman: And Debian poses the dreaded stable/unstable dilemma ;)
<schweeb> "dilemma"?
<schweeb> no dilemma
<dieman> xTina: i've got a hacked version of autoinstall i use with woody, im going to start investigating how to make d-i do what i want as soon as i get a chance
<schweeb> just don't use stable
<schweeb> <3 testing/unstable
<logik1> schweeb: Just the x86 iso or all the isos?
<schweeb> I've been running unstable on this laptop for 2 years straight... haven't lost any functionality for more than an hour... nothing I couldn't figure out how to fix
<SmokingFire> So when is gnome going to have an apple like volume control?
<schweeb> logik1: I downloaded the mini ISO, which was 4.5MB
<logik1> schweeb: I can throwing up the follow iso on a oc-24 backbone.
<SmokingFire> e.g. click one half volume. second click quater volume and third is off.
<schweeb> and I'm downloading debs off archive. at 45K/s
<schweeb> SmokingFire: ewww
<schweeb> that'd have to be optional
<dieman> xTina: the hard part is getting 'network', most likely I'll break down and go back to using dhcp.
<dieman> xTina: aside from that, then come up with a way to acquire debconf answers given a machine name
<Hrdwr_BoB> SmokingFire, put your mouse over the speaker and scroll the wheel.
<Hrdwr_BoB> when apple can match that
<Hrdwr_BoB> they will have funally got rid of that retarded mouse
<dieman> xTina: most likely using a stacked debconf db if possible
<dieman> dono if cdebconf does those yet.
<dieman> might have to come up with a way that copies them into cdebconf, but then doesn't copy them locally at base-config
<schweeb> oooh
<schweeb> dieman: you done a decent bit of hacking w/ debconf then?
<dieman> dono, ive not tought about it much
<dieman> schweeb: not really, i've used stacked databases though.
<dieman> it depends on your definition of hacking
<schweeb> I've attempted to use the LDAP backend, but didn't really do anything with it
<dieman> yeah, never used ldap
<dieman> i've usually stacked using automounted nfs paritions
<dieman> and the PackageDir driver
<SmokingFire> Hrdwr_BoB, nice tip
<dieman> Name: remotedb
<dieman> Driver: PackageDir
<dieman> Directory: /project/linux/debian3/debconf/config/
<dieman> Readonly: true
<dieman> Required: false
<dieman> for instance
<schweeb> there wasn't much good documentation on the sorts of stuff you could do w/ it
<Hrdwr_BoB> SmokingFire, cheers, I found it because I tried it, and it seemed to be a sensible thing to do, and it worked :)
<logik1> Ok, can everyone test some speeds? http://phoenix.lhup.edu/~choudesh/mirror/ubuntu/warty-i386.iso
<SmokingFire> defendguin, ok I got this from the linux distro Yoper forums,
<Hrdwr_BoB> logik1, SLooooooow
<Hrdwr_BoB> 13k/s now
<SmokingFire> make a directory
<SmokingFire> /mnt/loop and /mnt/yos ...then mount the iso on the loop filesystem, and copy all the files from the /mnt/loop directory to /mnt/yos.
<SmokingFire> Then do your chroot and make sure you mount proc.
<logik1> Hrdwr_BoB: what connection you on?
<Hrdwr_BoB> logik1, 100mbit
<dieman> logik1: its *slow*
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> owned
<logik1> schweeb: very.
<dieman> i'll admit though
<dieman> its faster than ftp.cs.umn.edu right now
<logik1> ha.
<dieman> but there isn't 300+ people downloading from t either
<dieman> it
<SmokingFire> defendguin, here are the instructions step by step: http://www.yoper.com/forum2/index.php?showtopic=1563&st=0&
<logik1> dieman: 29 people are download ATM.
<dieman> 350 requests currently being processed, 0 idle workers
<dieman> jeezus
<dieman> the server is full.
<dieman> 350 is where we start crying uncle
<dieman> and turning people away
<dieman> i should really be doing it at like 150-200 tho
<Hrdwr_BoB> we had a single website pull a constant 4mb/s for months
<pr0c> from http://phoenix.lhup.edu/~choudesh/mirror/ubuntu/warty-i386.iso i get < 15kbps from my server at ev1servers
<Hrdwr_BoB> stupid fucks
<logik1> remind me never to VI a 100meg log.
<Hrdwr_BoB> it was a constant refresh webcam
<logik1> its cap'd
<logik1> I am working on it.
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: hm, should be quicker from fooishbar
<daniels> Hrdwr_BoB: got somewhere I can scp it to?
<Hrdwr_BoB> daniels, hm?
<Hrdwr_BoB> hangon
<daniels> HOLY SHIT MY PLANE LEAVES IN 45MIN
<Hrdwr_BoB> ?
<npmccallum> daniels: bye then :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> bye now!
<neighborlee> daniels, be safe
<dieman> heh
<dieman> in the usa we call that a missed flight, now
<neighborlee> heh
<ianw> is ubuntu planning on supporting ia64?
<jdub> ianw: not atm
<neighborlee> 2 minutes! lol
<Clint> is ubuntu-users a new list or an old one renamed?
<dieman> renamed
<jdub> Clint: new, basically (it's roughly equivalent to sounder)
<dieman> oh
<dieman> n/m
<dieman> 21:17 < daniels> bdale: yeah, it's the new name for the sounder list
<dieman> 21:18 < bdale> gee, thanks.  list renames suck.
<dieman> thats what i saw eariler
<Clint> so I should continue to filter sounder then
<jdub> Clint: it'll phase out, we've split to devel and users
<Clint> righty-o then
<mdz> jdub: who did you subscribe to -devel? staff?
<dieman> someone should port gcombust to gtk 2.x
<dieman> just so this whole k3b is god thing goes away.
<dieman> :)
<schweeb> god
<jdub> mdz: no one
<jdub> mdz: everyone's on users, devel's opt-in
<schweeb> I hate installing the whole QT framework just for that ONE app you need
<schweeb> </3 k3b
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> like a honest to god ppp dialer like kppp
<Espectro> is there a package listing somewhere?
<dieman> in the wiki there are descriptions of the 'seeds'
<dieman> those are the supported packages
<dieman> as to the 'universe' packages, i would just use apt-cache search
<fabbione> morning guys
<dieman> otherwise, dont think theres an online search yet
<dieman> hey fabbione 
<dieman> happy release day
<fabbione> dieman: thanks :-)
<s0dak1ng> so how is this distro?
<wasabi> Hahahaha.
<wasabi> This channel has more people than #goneme!!!
<wasabi> *snicker*
<Espectro> all right
<Espectro> why did you guys wait for the next beta to switch to x.org
<dieman> heh
<wasabi> Espectro, i'd imagine because debian is waiting for it to be autoconf'd.
* wasabi doesn't know
<schweeb> because Xorg full release was... yesterday?
<dieman> fabbione should know, my guess is that cross-platform-stuff aint working yet, as usual.
<dieman> and that forking from the XSF builds would be a huge undertaking
<schweeb> and it's probably fairly difficult to wrangle Xorg into debian
<dieman> because of the amount of insane work branden also does
<schweeb> they wanna do it correctly
<schweeb> and then submit their findings to debian main
<Espectro> what do you mean full release? 6.7 has been available for half a year, and 6.8 for just a little, and a lot longer than gnome 2.8
<jdub> Espectro: we were hoping to include X.org, but this is our first release, and there was a lot of other work to do :-)
<schweeb> from what I understand
<schweeb> gnome 2.8 was already on its way into Debian Experimental (or was that ubuntu's doing?)
<jdub> Espectro: most of the benefits of X.org will arrive on the same timeline as our next release, so it was not a huge loss
<xTina> Off to bed ... n8 everyone
<m_tthew> xTina: night
<dieman> xTina: nght
<dieman> dilinger: yo
<m_tthew> xTina: hope you mentioned 'ubuntu' in your bug report w/ apple :)
* dilinger waves
<Espectro> is java going to be included, like slackware does?
<m_tthew> 2late
<mako> Espectro: non-free java?
<Espectro> evil, full featured, sun's java
<Espectro> :)
<wasabi> Espectro, that's not legal.
<Espectro> how does slackware do it?
<wasabi> Espectro, accroding to the license you click I Agree to when you download Java from sun's site.
<wasabi> I have no idea.
<wasabi> Ask them.
<mako> unfortunately, we've got these anonying licensing guideilnes :)
<schweeb> probably a download script
<wasabi> Yeah.
<schweeb> you agree to the license, it downloads and installs for you
<dieman> wasabi: actually, its ok to redistribute with the clickthrough license, i've seen debs that someone made up that sun was ok with
<schweeb> like flashplugin-nonfree
<Espectro> hmm, they even have netscape
<dopey> nice work guys.. looks like ubuntu/canonical is starting to really take off.
<dieman> wasabi: so what i usually do is download them and strip the license out for local use.
<jdub> Espectro: it will probably be easily installable at some stage, but not just yet :)
<wasabi> dieman, we've got java-package in debian expecting to make that easier.
<dieman> s/license/clickthrough stuff/g
<mako> even if it meant a special deal, we want to maintain a distro that others can fork.. in others case, that may mean adding something like java. but we're not going to do anything that blocks further derivative works ourselves
<wasabi> The java policy in debian isn't exactly "good" though.
<Espectro> i think you guys need a DeveloperSeed or something
<mako> Espectro: sounds like a reasonable project
<fabbione> guys there is no need to guess anything for Xorg/Xfree86 ubuntu/debian
<jdub> Espectro: most of our developer tools are in the SupportedSeed
<Espectro> to list packages for development, i don't seem to find databases
<fabbione> there was not enough time to switch the tree for warty
<jdub> Espectro: we need to keep the number of seeds down for simplicity ;)
<wasabi> How will you deal with closed source drivers?
<wasabi> Such as ATI and Nvidia.
<jdub> Espectro: they're in SupportedSeed
<Espectro> oh, ok
<fabbione> it will happen for hoary in full cooperation with debian
<schweeb> wasabi: NVIDIA allows distribution now
<schweeb> dunno bout ATI
<wasabi> So you will be including it with the distro, even though it isn't open source.
<wasabi> ie a marked divergence from debian
<schweeb> there's a restricted branch
<schweeb> with non-free stuff
<Espectro> i appreciate debian's tools, but i think they have outdated stuff, partly because they have the same packages for tens of architectures
<schweeb> wasabi: you can get nvidia drivers in debian too
<Espectro> i have always wanted a debian-x86 fork
<schweeb> they're somewhere in non-free I believe
<Espectro> that has recent but stable packages
<wasabi> huh maybe they are
<schweeb> I always download the latest NVIDIAs anywawys
<wasabi> they used to grab from nvidia's site at one point
<dieman> heh zdnet au covered ubuntu
<schweeb> oh, they most certainly 100% are in one of the main debian branches
<dieman> http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/0,2000061733,39159573,00.htm
<wasabi> okay, so maybe I was wrong.
<schweeb> I know tons of people that install nvidia from apt
<wasabi> I wonder then if sun's java can be included in non-free.
<schweeb> but probably in non-free
<Espectro> nvidia is hard to install from debian
<wasabi> not really.
<Espectro> i always get confused from the multiple packages names
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> it isn't difficult at all
<schweeb> if I wasn't installing at the moment, I'd tell you exactly how to do it
<schweeb> it's not that many steps
<dieman> http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/0,2000061733,39159436,00.htm <-- oh look, its more jeff!
<Espectro> i dont have debian anymore but i remember that the official instructions included getting inside a dir manually to compile and make a .deb package or something
<dieman> he had a busy week
<mdz> in ubuntu, you need to install only one package for nvidia
<mdz> and then reconfigure X to use the driver
<dieman> you guys have the problem that dri gets busted if you have nvidia-glx installed and not using nvidia?
<Espectro> in gentoo i just emerge one thing, and in other distros i install the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx package, that's it
<jay> nice and solid release on ubuntu
<jay> except for wireless networking
<schweeb> Espectro: ....
<schweeb> debian has nvidia-module and nvidia-glx, or something similar
<schweeb> do you have a debian box?
<Espectro> not anymore
<schweeb> vanilla debian that is
<sanxiyn> schweeb: I do. I am on it now :-)
<Dr_Willis> Hello all
<Espectro> i COULD install nvidia's, but it was harder than other distros
<Espectro> i am glad this distro has done something about it
<mdz> jay: what went wrong?
<sanxiyn> Since I don't have nVidia card, I don't care...
<schweeb> heh
<Espectro> ati fan, huh
<jay> mdz: network-admin just locked on me would not work on dhcp or manually
<sanxiyn> Intell onboard graphic is the 1st graphics card in the market in terms of share, I think.
<jay> had to add the config manually
<schweeb> ugh
<schweeb> i810?
<sanxiyn> Yes.
* schweeb shudders
<jay> gonna be a bi*t*h to do this each time i boot
<sanxiyn> It's the fact of life.
<mdz> jay: #1069?
<Dr_Willis> ANyone tried this Ubunto on AMD64 based machines yet? - Been trying to test out all the 64bit disrtos on my laptop.
<jay> also why no icons on my desktop
<mdz> Dr_Willis: yes
<jay> mdz: ???
<mdz> jay: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1069
<mdz> jay: same bug?
<jdub> Dr_Willis: there have been quite a few successful installs so far :)
<Dr_Willis> mdz,  of course most of my issues with amd64 are lated to my Emachine laptop 6811
<Dr_Willis> heh - checking the wiki and forums for any success stories in that ares
<jay> mdz: yes
<mdz> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure if it has been tried on an amd64 laptop; it works quite well on desktops
<jay> why no icons on desktop
<Dr_Willis> mdz,  yea. Ive had decent luck with Gentoo and its Emachine kernel.
<Dr_Willis> but had other issues with gentoo :P
<mdz> jdub: care to update the FAQ on that one?
<Dr_Willis> SUSE 9.1's amd64 support is lacking in ways also.
<Espectro> are you guys promoting the "one app for each role" motto, or will you be prostituting everything?
<mdz> Dr_Willis: what's different about the Emachine kernel?
<Dr_Willis> mdz,  not sure really - I think its some patches mainly to fix the buggy bios
<wasabi> Under the license to distrbute Sun's JVM:
<wasabi> (vi) you agree to defen d and indemnify Sun
<wasabi> and its licensors from and against any damages, costs,
<wasabi> liabilities, settlement amounts and/or expenses (including
<wasabi> attorneys' fees) incurred in connection with any claim,
<wasabi> lawsuit or action by any third party that arises or results
<wasabi> from the use or distribution of any and all Programs and/or
<wasabi> Software.
<wasabi> I'd say that pretty much terminates that idea.
<jdub> mdz: icons? was just looking to see if someone wrote one ;)
<mdz> jdub: yes :-)
<jay> anyone?
<mdz> jdub: something like "you love it! you know you do!"
<jdub> haha
<Dr_Willis> heh - still downloading the iso.. then i gotta install it.
<xxor> sup all
<jdub> jay: hold on, going to write a faq entry
<xxor> how do I install packages
<jdub> jay: basically, it's all available in the computer menu
<Dr_Willis> this is now the 2nd dsrto i need to test out. downloaded Yoper yesterday
<Espectro> that says if you cost money to sun from distribute their software they will bill you, not relevant here
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i got emachin 6805
<jdub> jay: and whenever you're working on stuff, you can't see the desktop anyway :)
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:how was yoper?
<jay> jdub: very true
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  Not had a chance to install it yet. :P
<mdz> xxor: if you like the command line, try 'aptitude search <regex>' and 'aptitude install <package>'
<Amroc> good job on the slashdot guys
<sanxiyn> Is AMD64 port of Ubuntu based on debian-amd64?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:there is also userlinux
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  i just noticed that THIS one had amd64 iso :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:yah me too..i will download it soon
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  yea - not seen if userlinux has amd64 support. i dident think it did
<mdz> xxor: if you prefer a graphical interface, you may want to try Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic
* wasabi not going to use amd64 until /lib is laid out right iho
<clee> ew. synaptic sucks.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:there is also debian amd64
<wasabi> clee, heretic. Synaptic is rad.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:fedora 2
<clee> wasabi: um, no.
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  thats recently new eh?
* sanxiyn advocates feta, but it's just me :(
<clee> wasabi: you lose.
<jdub> clee: we'll have some interesting other stuff for Hoary
<mdz> sanxiyn: no, it is based on unstable
<Dr_Willis> SO far ive tried SUSE 9.1, and Gentoo.
<wasabi> clee, I know for a fact I never lose.
<clee> jdub: Good.
<clee> jdub: Because seriously, synaptic is weak.
<Amroc> i have a question: lamont said that you 'didnt' release the preview today...because of problems, is this true or is thre new stuff out?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:yeah i am also looking for the best amd64 linux distro
<sanxiyn> mdz: Eh, but there's no AMD64 architecture in Sid...?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:do u have MSN messenger and such? we can keep in touch
<mdz> Amroc: he said what?  preview released today on schedule, according to plan
<xxor> where has this dist been hiding at
<xxor> hehe
<jdub> clee: it's okay for a certain class of user. it doesn't deserve slanging, though.
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  so far Gentoo has been #1 - But the problem ith gentoo was that most every package was 'masked' on the amd64 part.  
<lamont> Amroc: I said we didn't release a LIVECD today
<mdz> sanxiyn: right, we based it on the source code in unstable and made fixes for amd64 as needed
<clee> jdub: it's definitely not usable for the most-commonly-used functions imho
<jdub> xxor: you don't want to enable your root account either, btw. leave it as it is for a while :)
* Amroc never listens...
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  i rarely ise the im clents. I'm on here most every day :P
<jdub> clee: for the majority of users, no
<Amroc> way to piss off glen though lamont 
* lamont makes a note to partner with Amroc next week, instead of Jessica.
<clee> jdub: What is really required is something that does the bare minimum of 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<clee> jdub: but in a pretty GUI with summaries and whatnot
<wasabi> clee, synaptic plans to add a wizard for that
<Amroc> meep
<jdub> clee: we have some stuff planned for hoary
<wasabi> i was talking with one of the maintainers at one point
<lamont> Amroc: I really did feel bad about that though...  OTOH, he was much more relieved that way...
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i guess i will let u be the g.pig to see how this distro is on our laptop lol
<xxor> jdub: the machine I installed on is non-routable and locked down by router access list
<schweeb> meh, synaptic is weak
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:should i flash my bios to 6809 or 6811?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  i'd heard the 6811 stff fixes a lot. But its still a risk.
<sanxiyn> mdz: Was there some problem with http://www.debian.org/ports/amd64/ ? (95% complete in their own words.)
<Espectro> where are the obligatory screenshots, that will kill your server?
<xxor> jdub: can I add normal debian sources ? so I can install unstable packages
<sanxiyn> mdz: Or was it easy to just start from the scratch?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  do you have an issue where an External mouse (usb) isent seen on boot up? under windows OR linux? untill you unplug/plug it back in?
<jdub> xxor: no, just uncomment the 'universe' lines and use those - most of debian is available, albeit unsupported
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:yes..
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis: sometimes
<xxor> jdub: who writes this dist
<mdz> sanxiyn: most of what the debian-amd64 project provided was build infrastructure, package repository, etc.
<mdz> sanxiyn: we have our own infrastructure for that
<sanxiyn> Ah. Thank you for clarification.
<jdub> xxor: it's based on debian, the first release was wholly developed by employees of canonical
<wasabi> I'd like to see the multi-arch spec implemented.
<wasabi> In fact I'd give money to see it implemented. ;)
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:actually ..that happens only when after inside windows i unplug it ...
<xxor> jdub: never heard of that corporation
<mdz> wasabi: it's something we are investigating
<xxor> jdub: is it non-profit ?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  friend at work has a 6805, i had a 6809
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i haven't had that problem for a month after i don't move my laptop anymore
<wasabi> mdz, /lib/i386-linux/, /lib/amd85-linux/
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i had that problem when i was moving my laptop and unplugging the usb mouse on and off
<Dr_Willis> ie had issues with it. But my 09 never had the issue.. i got an 6811 and  it has the problem all the time 
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:but when idont move it i dont got issues anymore
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  this is sitting there from a cold boot.
<clee> amd85?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:oh..then i dont have that problem
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:try a diff usb port
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  what mouse port ya use? 2 on side? or back?
<jdub> xxor: canonical isn't, no
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis: try install the NEWEST SYNAPTIC mouse driver
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  Hmm.. good idea there.
<xxor> jdub: so the 'gold' version will cost ?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis: i use the 1 closer to the tab key on the left side
<sanxiyn> xxor: I guess "no".
<jdub> xxor: no
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  Hmm. thats the same i am useing.. fruend says his works on the back left one Only...
<jdub> xxor: see ubuntulinux.org and canonical.com
<Espectro> why make your x86 packages i386?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  somthing is real flakey here. :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:over all i love the laptop..playing the newest games on it with no problem
<Espectro> i dont think anyone on a 386 is gonna use this...
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:tribes:vengenace, doom 3, and such
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  yep. :P
<Dr_Willis> is tribes Vengance out?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i upgraded my ram to 3200 and hd to 7200
<Dr_Willis> I got the demo.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:the open beta is out
<sanxiyn> Espectro: I guess it uses i386 instructions with i686 scheduling.
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  cool. but the full is due out like nest month eh?
<sanxiyn> Espectro: That's nearly as fast as i686 compiled packages.
<Dr_Willis> hmm should i get the beta.. :P lol
<xxor> jdub: incorporated in isle of man , that doesnt look too positive .. corporate tax evasion shelter =]  heh
<sanxiyn> Hm, am I correct?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:www.fileplanet.com
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  ya got to be a member?
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:just have to register
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:no need to pay
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  cool.  Not like tht Lame WoW beta
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i downloaded that but didn't even try it haha
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  lol. :P i hear its very good.
<xxor> jdub: just a joke .. everything looks awsome , gnome even has extensions for firebird to open links , very nice
<Dr_Willis> i'd liek to try it - but the beta testing is closed i hear.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:anywayz its over now
<lamont> Mithrandir: you around, or sleeping?
<jay> ok not to keen on this networking thing not working... but other than 2 lockups, ubuntu is pretty cook
<jay> cool
<s0dak1ng> jay:is it fast
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:u still there?
<jay> i have a 1ghz with 512m ram ibm thinkpad
<Dr_Willis> yeppers
<jay> not bad
<Dr_Willis> bittorrent has 51% done
<Dr_Willis> :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i am using xp..i can just format my 2nd partition, and install it on it right
<Neg> azureus is taking a lot more resources than it usually does with this torrent
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  yep shoudl be able to.
<s0dak1ng> neg:azureus is 2 slow..(java) use ABC torrent..its much better
<jay> crap another lockup
<jay> now its evolution
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  doh. i forgot when i reisntalled xp on my laptop it laied out my partions funny - lol
<jay> grrrr
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:what boot manger does it use?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  i wold guess GRUB - :P not tried it yet
<Neg> azureus is fine
<Neg> i'm not worried about the speed
<Neg> it's just acting different now
<s0dak1ng> jay:3rd lockups in a row?
<s0dak1ng> jay:uh oh
<jay> yea, gonna go back to suse 9.1
<jay> unfortunately no gnome 2.8 there
<s0dak1ng> jay:u tried yoper, userlinux yet?
<jay> nope i havent
<Dr_Willis> so now i got 3 disrtos to test out. Userlinux, Yoper, and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> been a busy week for new disrtos :P
<s0dak1ng> jay:for some reason i never wanted to try distros like mantrake, suse
<george_> whats the scoop on Mono?  Are you planning to include it?
<s0dak1ng> jay:just feels too ........bloated and ...
<tseng> george_: not in this release
<jdub> george_: it's not in Warty, but perhaps for the next release
<jay> aargggh. locked again
<xxor> so I can add normal debian sources .. and install packages ?
<tseng> george_: atm im trying to rebuild the debina packages on warty
<sanxiyn> george_: Debian already includes much Mono stuffs.
<jdub> xxor: you don't add debian sources
<tseng> debian*
<jdub> xxor: just uncomment the ones in sources.list
<Dr_Willis> wow - i rember now why I NEVER go to fileplanet, or gamespy sites - they want me to pay or wait for downloads... guess they cant handle bittorrent
<george_> just wondering as I have a gfax package writen in C#, it uses hylafax
<sanxiyn> xxor: "universe" thing.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:one thing i dont like about linux is...there is always new distros and i waste too much time updating packages than using them
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:so 1 year ago i said fuck it and been using xp since
<jdub> george_: you're the gfax author?
<tseng> the mono packages in universe seem broken
<george_> yup
<jdub> george_: i've been meaning to get in touch with you about it :)
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  yep. thats good an bad. :P sort of like a House made of legos.. ya are always playign with it.
<Neg> try filefront.com for game torrent downloads
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:which in itself is a waste of time
<xxor> jdub: sorry I misunderstood before , I found it
<xxor> thanks
<george_> I'm redoing the UI at the monment, a bit more HIG
<jdub> george_: excellent!
<jdub> george_: working on integration with libgnomeprint and/or cups?
<george_> Damn theres the phone, you could email me george @gmsys.com
<george_> see ya
<npmccallum> tseng: it is :)
<sanxiyn> bye!
<xxor> lame+=
<xxor> =/+
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:how fast are u downloading at?
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  not if you are learning stuff
<Dr_Willis> its 72%done now :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i rather get stuff done that keep rebuilding everything
<Dr_Willis> 429k/s
<xxor> GRRRRRRR
<Dr_Willis> Gesh! :P i dident think i could download that fast
<Dr_Willis> lol
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis: s/that/than
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  so get stuff done. :P self controll
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:i have absolutely 0 will power
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  one of the "Ritlin Generation" eh?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<xxor> any of the developers here ?
<s0dak1ng> my 2 favorite it sites are slashdot and osnews..now both reporting this distro lol
<Dr_Willis> 87% downloaded by bittottent :P
<Dr_Willis> guess thers a LOT of torrent users out there.
<xxor> I wouldnt bother
<xxor> its very buggy 
<xxor> doesnt support my burners by default
<xxor> very limited packages
<xxor> regular debian stuff doesnt seem to install right
<schweeb> Dr_Willis: ritalin
<xxor> hence why its 'unsupported'
<Dr_Willis> schweeb,  viagra! :P
<s0dak1ng> xxor:u talkign about ubuntu?
<xxor> because there so many bugs they cant possibly answer all the email
<xxor> s0dak1ng: yeah
<s0dak1ng> xxor:not worth it to try?
<xxor> s0dak1ng: no
<xxor> its lame++
<schweeb> sounds like you just don't know what you're doing
<schweeb> "doesn't support my burners by default"
<xxor> schweeb: 10 years running linux
<xxor> I know when something is lame
<xxor> and this is
<schweeb> if they're burners worth anything, then they're ATAPI
<schweeb> nothing needs to be "supported", they just speak it
<xxor> schweeb: make whatever excuses you want
<xxor> this dist is lame++
<jdub> xxor: we have a supported set of packages, and 'universe'
<xxor> nothing is configured right
<schweeb> troll.
* tvon agrees with schweeb 
<jdub> universe is a snapshot of debian main
<phlaegel> maybe it's just not configured exactly as you think it should be... plenty of other people like it just fine.
<jdub> we could not take the time to fix everything in universe for warty
<xxor> jdub: then apt-get'ing should work right ?
<jdub> but i imagine that's one of the first things that our community developers will want to do for hoary
<jdub> xxor: sure, in most cases
<xxor> jdub: I run unstable debian .. works fine , I just tried to apt-get install <name> and it failed
<phlaegel> it's clearly a preview release, but a good one, IMO.
<xxor> so
<jdub> xxor: what's not working for you?
<xxor> obviously something is wrong
<xxor> jdub: apt-get install <any_package_name>
<tvon> xxor: what exactly is happening
<jdub> xxor: what are you trying to install, and what happens? (paste)
<schweeb> xxor: details are key
<schweeb> as are supporting bugreports
<xxor> well , this will look minor im sure
<xxor> but it works in unstable (regular debian box) 
<xxor> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<xxor>   k3b: Depends: kdebase-bin but it is not installable
<xxor> E: Broken packages
<schweeb> is that in universe?
<schweeb> or main?
<xxor> universe
<jdub> xxor: which lines are uncommented in your sources.list?
<schweeb> universe is unsupported
<tvon> should k3b even be available?
<jdub> schweeb: hold on a sec :)
<xxor> jdub: you told me to uncomment the universe lines
<schweeb> jdub: okay okay, heh
<jdub> xxor: okay, and did you apt-get update?
<mdz> jdub: looks like kdebase-bin is not built in universe
<lifeless> jdub: so, can I congratulate you on a release now ?
<xxor> jdub: yessir I did
<jdub> mdz: aha.
<jdub> lifeless: not me, the team
<lifeless> ....ok then. Congrats to the team.
<jdub> xxor: okay, so mdz has verified that kdebase-bin was not built in universe, so those packages are unavailable
<schweeb> could add an unstable source to your list to get kdebase-bin
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:almost done ??
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:please test it ASAP
<xxor> jdub: ok well , thats real lame 
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  its done :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:OKAY GOGOGOGO
<mdz> schweeb: that's not generally a good idea, for the reasons outlined in the FAQ
<jdub> xxor: so that doesn't mean the distro is lame, it just means that part of our unsupported set is not working
<schweeb> mdz: I like to live dangerously ;)
<jdub> xxor: that's totally fixable too, by the way
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  but I gotta redo my partition.:P or can the isntaller repartion a ntfs partion? 
<Dr_Willis> :P
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:god damn
<xxor> jdub: I dont feel like hacking shit to work .. mdk is lame++ and works better than this
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:so u have to format xp again?
<xxor> jdub: so does gentoo
<jdub> xxor: you don't need to hack shit
<jdub> xxor: you're trying to use an unsupported package that happens to be broken
<schweeb> mdz: I live by my daily "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" in sid
<jdub> xxor: if you could file a bug on that, we should be able to fix it
<xxor> jdub: it works fine in regular debian and debian unstable
<phlaegel> unsupported packages not working in a preview release??? *gasp* what are we going to do??? ;-)
<jdub> xxor: sure - this is not regular debian :)
<mako> night everyone
<xxor> phlaegel: you should label the bug ridden garbage if you cant install anything from kde
<mdz> mako: night
<schweeb> xxor: sorry to be a dick, but you need to calm down, and reasonably go through this, because what you are doing is on the brink of trolling... if not actually trolling
<xxor> he led me to believe it was good , had gnome 2.8 supported
<s0dak1ng> lol xxor is funny
<mako> oh shit! i forgot a blog entry today.. i think i have a backup for such an occasion
<jdub> xxor: yes, gnome 2.8 is supported, but kde is not supported
<phlaegel> hm. *unsupported*. *preview*. hm.
<jdub> xxor: in many cases, packages 'just work' from universe
<tvon> Ubuntu is a GNOME based distro
<jdub> xxor: in this case, you've found one that doesn't -> that can be fixed, hwoever
<xxor> jdub: wheres the bug/development servers ..
<tvon> xxor: /topic
<jdub> (note that we generally concentrate on fixing supported stuff)
<schweeb> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<s0dak1ng> is there a message board yet?
<mako> but if it's simple
<tvon> s0dak1ng: mailing list
<jdub> s0dak1ng: we have mailing lists, forums coming soon :)
<mako> s0dak1ng: there will be one
<schweeb> phlaegel: it's like having a boberz, but in #ubuntu :p
<mako> s0dak1ng: not yet
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  I have a linux-rescue-cd that CAN resize NTFS partions.. but not sure if this disrtos installer can do that as well.
<s0dak1ng> no php/vBBS/invision boards??????????....haha
<phlaegel> schweeb: heh
<Dr_Willis> anyone know? - Can The Ubuntu Installer resize a ntfs partition?
<jdub> Dr_Willis: it doesn't do ntfs resize
<Dr_Willis> jdub,  diddly dang. :P
<jdub> yeah :|
<Dr_Willis> gotta find that other cd then Lol
<xxor> jdub: how bigs the development team
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:oh well..reformat then?
<Dr_Willis> it was somthing linux-rescue cd
<fabbione> mdz: did you build the nv driver on amd64?
<tseng> xxor: 34
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  NO :P no need to reformat.
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:do you have partition pro magic?
<jdub> xxor: 34 employees of canonical, about half working directly on the distro
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  No need for that either. Thers a Live cd w0th 'qt_Parted' that CAN resize NTFS's
<Dr_Willis> I used it all the time :) sort of a opensourced PM clone
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:aight..whatever u say..just do it fast!
<Dr_Willis> if i can find the cd
<mdz> fabbione: no, I haven't yet
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:quix quix
<mdz> fabbione: I forgot in my sleeplessness
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:there is also progeny debian linux ..try that as well!
<fabbione> mdz: :-)))
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  all at once! :P
<fabbione> mdz: no big deal
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:and libranet
* Dr_Willis takes all suger away from s0dak1ng 
<fabbione> mdz: i386 reports 4/5 success. the 1 missing is a small glitch that i think i know how to solve
<xxor> jdub: if its released for free, I dont see the incentive for full-time corp. development
<xxor> jdub: the team is made up from various industry people right ? people from gnome/project etc .. its not a physical building with 34 actual employees coding right ?
<mdz> xxor: correct, they are spread out
<jdub> tseng: do you want to post your repositories to ubuntu-devel?
<Dr_Willis> for those that want to know --->  http://www.sysresccd.org/   is the home of the "SytemRescueCD" a live cd. that has qtparted (a partion magic clone) and other tools.
<Dr_Willis> its WELL worth downloading and having a cd of it in your tool box. 
<Dr_Willis> :P
* schweeb twitches
<schweeb> I quite dislike qtparted
<clee> schweeb: heh. why?
<Dr_Willis> schweeb,  it works for me. 
<schweeb> well, for one thing, if you X out of it, it doesn't ask you if you want to commit
<tseng> jdub: this is my first time working with debs in several years
<tseng> jdub: so.. it might take awhile :)
<schweeb> which got me not once, but twice
<Dr_Willis> X out of it. :P thats an interesting "verb"
<schweeb> heh
<xxor> found a solution
<xxor> to some bugs
<npmccallum> tseng: are you doing just mono? or monodevelop (et al) as well?
<xxor> :P
<jdub> tseng: ok ;)
<schweeb> mmm mono
<Dr_Willis> i had to explaine to several windows users to be sure to "write" changes to disk when useing fdisk.
<tseng> npmccallum: right now im shooting to get mono working + muine
<jdub> tseng: are you building from universe sources or from debian sid?
<tseng> and blam
<tseng> jdub: from sid
<npmccallum> tseng: cool
<jdub> tseng: ok
<tseng> it seems to have a "circular dep" if you will
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:have u tried the latest windows xp 64 beta?
<tvon> tseng: I was able to install/build mono packages from sid without any problems.  You need to have mcs to build mcs which is kind of a pain, but I just fetched that from unstable
<tseng> ie, i need to install a binary of mono compiler to build the deps to install the mono compiler :)
<jdub> tseng: (kinda necessary for the latest mono-based apps, but if you have fixes for the packages in universe, we can fix them)
<tseng> yep yep
<xxor> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
<Dr_Willis> s0dak1ng,  ive heard to AVOIDE it like the Plague :P
<schweeb> hrm
<tseng> jdub: im fetching the sources from sid, and rebuilding against ubuntu basically..
<schweeb> when is mono expected to make it in to main?
<tseng> when its all done daniels said he'll host it
<jdub> tseng: yeah
<tseng> schweeb: next release
<schweeb> Hoary?
<jdub> schweeb: yeah
<tseng> yes that
<s0dak1ng> dr_willis:okay the zip file is erased from my hd as if it was the plague
<xxor> whats dev chan
<tvon> hrmph
<schweeb> man, downloading warty over 384kbit cable sucks
<schweeb> 2hrs+
<schweeb> ;_;
<s0dak1ng> what forum software are you guys going to use?
<tritium> jdub: care to comment on what you meant by "interesting KDE stuff on the way" in the OSNews interview? :)
<xxor> schweeb: got it in 20 minutes on this cable .. its 5Mb/sec
<clee> s'all about cable and bittorrent
<clee> mmm, bittorrent
<clee> jdub: what kind of numbers are you guys seeing on downloads?
<mdz> s0dak1ng: I'm not sure that it's been decided yet; do you have any recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> super fast for me clee
<jdub> clee: INSANE bittorrent stats
<jdub> mdz: got stats?
<Dr_Willis> clee,  over 400k/s
<schweeb> xxor: well, I'm doing a netinstall
<xxor> that u.k mirror I was getting over 400K
<clee> jdub: I downloaded the i386 ISO over bt
<s0dak1ng> mdz:well from my experience the top 3 is definitely phpbbs/vBBS and Invision
<mdz> jdub: what, like ISO downloads?
<jdub> tritium: soon, soon :)
<tseng> daniel said he was getting 100mbs
<schweeb> so I'm installing as I download
<xxor> jdub: dev chan ?
<tseng> from his torrent
<s0dak1ng> mdz:just have to pick one from those 3
<neighborlee> 56 minutes ;-0
<jdub> xxor: sorry?
<tritium> jdub: okay, patience is a virtue, yeah, yeah
<mdz> s0dak1ng: is there any forum software which _isn't_ full of cross-site scripting vulnerabilities? ;-)
<neighborlee> I downloaded wrong darn one first time:((barf..ie: amd LOL
<xxor> jdub: is there a development chan on freenode
<jdub> xxor: this is it.
<dieman> mdz: im using phorum at work, its somewhat hackable
<jdub> xxor: for the time being, we may split off developer discussion later.
<mdz> xxor: this was it, until today when it became more general
<dieman> mdz: i like it, but dono if its full of cross-site issues or not or not :)
<tritium> :)
<s0dak1ng> mdz:check their mainpages..i can't comment on that since i am a newbie lol
<tvon> mdz: the site is plone, CMFBoard is pretty good for that :)
<xxor> jdub: Ive never made packages before , is it easy ?
<jdub> xxor: hrm, sometimes
<tseng> xxor, google the debian developer handbook
<tseng> its all easy to find.
<tvon> deb's are a little harder than rpm's, but fairly easy once you've gotten your feet wet
<xxor> tseng: sorry for polling , I know about the handbook
<s0dak1ng> okay i will download the torrent adn reserve enough hd just for dr_willis to try it first..
<s0dak1ng> if it works for him i will play with linux again for the first time in a year
<s0dak1ng> after a year
<s0dak1ng> woops
<mdz> xxor: well-behaved software is easier to package than ill, and simple software easier than complex, generally
<mdz> xxor: it ranges from just dropping files in the right places, to robustly handling database conversions and the like
<xxor> mdz: ah
<xxor> bleh , how do I setup ATAPI under 2.6.x
<schweeb> it's already set up
<mdz> it should just work
<xxor> cdrecord --scanbus gives me nothing 0_o
<xxor> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<schweeb> cdrecord -dev=atapi -scanbus
<schweeb> then: cdrecord -dev=atapi:<LUN> -scanbus
<xxor> Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.
<xxor> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'atapi'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<tvon> cdrecord -dev=/dev/whateva   has worked for me
<mdz> cdrecord is...disagreeable about this
<mdz> but dev=/dev/hdc or similar works fine
<schweeb> yea
<schweeb> do you have ide-cd loaded, xxor?
<schweeb> lsmod | grep ide-cd to check
<xxor> yea
<schweeb> try -dev=ata -scanbus then
<schweeb> or, do as they say, and point dev at the dev node
<xxor> 0_o
<schweeb> this is a 2.6 thing, not a ubuntu thing.
<schweeb> well, 2.6/cdrecord
<schweeb> clashing of developers.
<xxor> ok well
<xxor> /dev/name works
<xxor> /dev/hda /dev/hdd (cd burner hda , dvd burner hdd)
<bob2> wow
<fabbione> mdz: do you mind a test build on ppc too?
<xxor> problem is .. no graphical cd burning apps , support that bullshit
<xxor> so .. hrm , gotta fix it somehow
<schweeb> most of them support it somehow
<jdub> xxor: we have nautilus-cd-burner, which is integrated into the file manager
<tvon> nautilus-cd-burner is enough for most users
<schweeb> most of the apps are wrappers around another library or program 
<schweeb> ^^^^
<aethyr> hey guys, running ubuntu ;)
<jdub> aethyr: yay! :)
<bskahan> gcombust supports ata dev arguments
<aethyr> the mouse speed is cranked on this distro ;)
<aethyr> hehehe
<bskahan> gcombust sucks on the gnome 1.x front though
<phlaegel> I have the same problem with a scsi burner... a fix would be nice to find. it doesn't show up in nautilus-cd-burner or anything.
<Hrdwr_BoB> gcombust is a terrrible travesty of UI
<xxor> k3b is the best burning app Ive seen so far
<xxor> going to add queue support for it
<bskahan> Hrdwr_BoB: amen
<npmccallum> aethyr: actually the mouse speed is handled by the kernel
<Hrdwr_BoB> phlaegel, everyone hates SCSI burners now
<Hrdwr_BoB> xxor, yes, k3b is good
<phlaegel> yeah, but I still have one I'd like to be able to use...
<aethyr> npmccallum: hm, it's good bit faster than my gentoo with 2.6.8.1-ck7
<aethyr> not horribly so, just noticibly so
<Hrdwr_BoB> phlaegel, yeah so I do, I mostly use command line though
<sdfs23423> aethyr:whats faster than gentoo?
<npmccallum> aethyr: are you using /dev/input/mice on gentoo in your X config?
<xxor> I prefer gnome , but kde has some real good apps too
<mdz> fabbione: no problem
<phlaegel> I usually do to, but nautilus covers most of my burning needs, so I'd like to use it
<mdz> I'll turn the boxes on now
<mdz> fabbione: where is the source again?
<Hrdwr_BoB> when you say 'faster' what do you mean
<schweeb> npmccallum: it's a combo of the WM and kernel
<neighborlee> xxor: ditto that
<schweeb> and X itself has a resolution setting that can effect sensitivity iirc
<aethyr> npmccallum, yup
<neighborlee> xxor: one of my favs is that kde modeler based on POV...very interesting
<npmccallum> schweeb: yes
<npmccallum> schweeb: that was my next question :)
<aethyr> the install is very nice though on Ubuntu, best install I've seen for a Debian based distro
<aethyr> picked up all my hardware
<tory> I just finished installing ubuntu. Aside from the name, I'm in love :-)
<npmccallum> aethyr: good
* tvon digs the name
<sdfs23423> aethyr:did u say ubunku is faster than gentoo?
<aethyr> I think the name is pretty cool 
<schweeb> npmccallum: ;)
<tory> This is honestly the greatest distro I've ever tried. It's like debian but it actually works right out of the box.
<neighborlee> aethyr, wow thats wonderful..look fwd to it with zest now .heh..
<aethyr> sdfs23423, haha, I said the mouse was faster than gentoo ;)
<sdfs23423> oh
<xxor> gcc not installed by default hehe
<aethyr> I inadvertantly set off the marketing campaign
<neighborlee> aethyr, seems doubtful long as 2.6.x is used
<Hrdwr_BoB> nothing is faster than gentoo
<aethyr> Ubuntu: Faster than Gentoo
<mdz> tory: thanks for the compliments
<jdub> tory: cool!
<tseng> what is this fast mouse silliness
<Hrdwr_BoB> gentoo is 100x faster than debian in all tests*
<sdfs23423> hrdwr_bob:i hear yoper is!
<tseng> the acceleration is set higher
<tory> tseng: just turn down the mouse speed
<aethyr> neighborlee, it definately is, I don't know why, but it's zippy
<Hrdwr_BoB> * tests not actual tests
<tvon> Hrdwr_BoB: heh
<tseng> tory: not me, them.
<schweeb> npmccallum: I remember when I installed 2.5.6something and had X pointed at /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mice... much to my surprise, my mouse was moving literally twice as faste, cause of the ps2 module changes, heh
<xxor> tseng: yeah , my desktop seems MUCH quicker .. not just the mouse either 
<tseng> so much FUD.
<tory> jdub: another nice thing is that the menus are simple to use
<Hrdwr_BoB> lol schweeb
<tseng> xxor: it is using nptl
<jdub> mdz: when was the last cd build?
<npmccallum> schweeb: yeah, that tricked me out too
<jdub> tory: no crap! :)
<schweeb> took me like a week to figure that out
<aethyr> it is a very smooth desktop though out of the box, I want to play with some of the GNOME 2.8 stuff :)
<xxor> native posix thread ?
<schweeb> so I just plugged in a damn USB mouse
<schweeb> lol
<jdub> tory: i mean, there isn't any crap,. hrm ;)
<tory> hehe
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, 100x would seem to be a slight exageration <G>
<tory> is there anyway to install msttcorefonts so I can get arial?
<soda> aethyr: u like it so far?
<jdub> aethyr: stick in a usb storage device :)
<mdz> xxor: several people have said that it subjectively seems fast; perhaps because of 2.6 by default (compared to Debian), newer versions of some software, etc.
<schweeb> I seem to remember reading msttcorefonts being in main
<Hrdwr_BoB> neighborlee, if I didn't make it crazy, some idiot would beleive me
<aethyr> soda, indeed I do, absolutely no hiccups on install
<jdub> tory: i think they are available in universe
<mdz> jdub: the last CD build was the preview
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, ROFL
<aethyr> jdub, yea, I'm getting some stuff to plug in now
<schweeb> or maybe I lie
<schweeb> heh
<tory> jdub: ok
<jdub> mdz: tops
<mdz> jdub: finished a bit after 1400 UTC
<tritium> my mouse was fast when I had both a Generic Mouse and a Configured Mouse configured as InputDevices in my XF86Config-4
<tseng> another circle here.. need to install monodoc to build gtk-sharp
<tseng> gtk-sharp needs monodoc
<soda> will ubuntu support my radeon 9600 card?
<xxor> well , almost have my system back to normal
<xxor> heh
<aethyr> jdub: is the gtk theme based on indubstrial? (I am running Indubstrial with GNOME 2.6 on my Gentoo install).
<mdz> soda: do you have the PCI IDs for the exact card?
<aethyr> looks similar
<jdub> aethyr: yeah, just with added brown ;)
<aethyr> excellent :)
<jdub> tory: actually, msttcorefonts is not there, i'll check why
* tseng installed indubstrial in .themes anyway
<mdz> jdub: because it's in contrib/non-free
<schweeb> jdub: thought I read somewhere in the wiki that msttcorefonts was being considered for main, regardless of the legal aspect... (no browser yet to confirm)
<jdub> mdz: mm, just remembered
<neighborlee> doesn't matter but...did you guys put in synatpic as default UI to apt ?
<jdub> tory: you can add debian's contrib/non-free lines, they work reasonably well (not a lot of dependency issues tehre... ;)
<jdub> neighborlee: yes, for this release
<neighborlee> jdub: ic..what are you going for in next
<bob2> hm, I wonder if clug wants a demo
<jdub> neighborlee: got some funky plans for an easy install/uninstall proggie and update notifier
<jdub> neighborlee: see the HoaryHedgehog page on the wiki
<soda> mdz:maybe 4150 to 4152
<neighborlee> jdub: ok will do
<neighborlee> jdub: very nice..I like innovation ;-00
<aethyr> wow, I just noticed the desktop is clean??
<JADuncan> No root account by default?
<JADuncan> :O
<jdub> JADuncan: it's disabled, everything uses sudo :-)
<neighborlee> jdub: please consider ( unless you already are) a panel applet notifier for updating
<jdub> neighborlee: yes, will definitely have that
<aethyr> yea, how does the no root thing work anyways?
<npmccallum> neighborlee: we already are
<neighborlee> kewl guys
<JADuncan> is that not a little insecure?
<aethyr> I never put in any root password
<mdz> fabbione: do we support radeon R300 with the xfree86 driver?
<jdub> aethyr: the first user has full sudo access
<aethyr> jdub: ah, ok
<jdub> JADuncan: nup :)
<mdz> daniels: same question?
<jdub> JADuncan: it's disabled, not no-password :)
<npmccallum> mdz: you have an R300 in your thinkpad, don't you?
<soda> mdz:i think its RV350
<JADuncan> the only thing that would worry me about that is that it means that any exploitation of the user account leads directly to full system control
<soda> mdz:oh well, i will know the answer as soon as dr_willis try it
<mdz> npmccallum: I have a mobility M7, which is like a radeon 7500
<mdz> which is RV200 I think
<Nafai> jdub: Holding up to the slashdoting? :)
<JADuncan> or does sudo still require a password eg mac osx?
<npmccallum> mdz: oh, I have the Fire GL something or other which is the M10 I think
<mdz> soda: I think it's supported at least in 2D, and we'll have the ATI binary driver easily installable very soon
<soda> try here
<jdub> JADuncan: sudo to root requires the user password
<soda> http://pciids.sourceforge.net/pci.ids
<npmccallum> mdz: its either R300 or R350, but it works great with ubuntu
<aethyr> here's an odd question: I noticed that XChat is setup to use Monospace, yet my fonts don't look like monospace to me (the "l" has a little loopy thing on the bottom).  Are these regular bitstream vera fonts?
<mdz> s0dak1ng: best to just try it and see :-)
<s0dak1ng> mdz:i am sure 2d will work..
<s0dak1ng> md:yah..i will try it
<s0dak1ng> md:can u give me the amd64 btlink?
<mdz> sure
<mdz> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/warty-amd64.iso.torrent
<JADuncan> jdub: you don't mind a bit of questioning right?
<aethyr> jeff's fielding questions like a pro ;)
<JADuncan> jdub: I am curious as to how stable the prerelease is as I have a friend who is being converted to Linux by me (I run sid) and this looks a little more user friendly out of the box.
<jdub> JADuncan: it's very stable
<xxor> JADuncan: mdk works better out of the box
<aethyr> jdub: what's the relationship with sid anyways? I know it says on the webpage, but I mean do you guys branch off sid?  I noticed some of the packages have a -ubuntu suffix.
<jdub> aethyr: we branch off sid, yes
<tvon> jdub | mdz: http://bskahan.etria.com/
<jdub> aethyr: we freeze, fix and push :)
<JADuncan> xxor: mdk lacks a few too many packages for me
<aethyr> cool
<xxor> burning , sound , and pretty much everything needs CONFIGURED
<aethyr> this is my first time in anything debian based for about 3 years
<JADuncan> xxor: though I do think some of the config apps are nice
<xxor> and without command line experience , module expereince , package experience , this dist is pretty shitty for a newbie
<aethyr> er, at least on my personal system, we have computer labs that use debian.
<mdz> aethyr: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<sanxiyn> JADuncan: Eh, even with Cooker?
<xxor> oh well , I was sick of mdk anyway .. I wanted debian back and this is close enough 
<mdz> aethyr: that page explains a bit about how we relate to Debian
<xxor> anyone remember 'storm' linux ?
<xxor> now that was fucked up debian heh
<xxor> nothing in that pile worked
<JADuncan> Sanxiyn:  Cooker is slightly better but debian unstable is at 14.5k packages
<xxor> got it in an issue of maximum linux in like .. 99 I think
<mdz> xxor: I have a laptop here that I use for ubuntu install testing.  it has a DVD burner attached.  I install ubuntu, boot it up, play music, and burn DVDs
<xxor> any idea why sound isnt working ?
<mdz> xxor: so if it isn't working for you, it's a bug
<JADuncan> Sanxiyn: and the main benefit is not just the number but Debian policy.
<xxor> mdz: my ass
<xxor> mdz: mdk and debian work out of the box .. this is jacked
<mdz> xxor: I don't understand what you're saying.  I said it was a bug, and you disagreed with me.  What do you mean to say?
<schweeb> try installing from d-i at the moment, xxor, and you'll find yourself wrong
<Nafai> xxor: This is a *pre-release* btw
<aethyr> mdz: thanks for that link, that clarifies the relationship a bit
<Nafai> I installed with the d-i just yesterday. :)
<schweeb> Nafai: it's quite nice
<jdub> mdz: hey, i got the bsdutils thing
<jdub> mdz: just doing an integrity check
<xxor> I installed with d-i
<schweeb> but some of the stuff still requires cmdline, Nafai 
<xxor> hehe
<mdz> jdub: oh? interesting
<schweeb> OSS and ALSA drivers loaded
<schweeb> I understand it's fixed not
<jdub> mdz: check didn't even start and it said, "no valid ubuntu cd-rom"
<schweeb> *now
<aethyr> woah, I'm not sure what happened, but when I changed my time my desktop faded out, then faded back in?  ... never seen that one happen before
<mdz> jdub: md5 OK?
<mdz> aethyr: sounds like it caused the screensaver to activate
<xxor> ok , I found the problem with sound
<jdub> mdz: just running it now
<xxor> I have a ONboard soundcard , (bleh) I have to disable the modules from loading
<schweeb> can't you disable the onboard in the BIOS?
<schweeb> then hotplug/discover won't find the device to load the modules
<mdz> why is it a problem for the modules to be loaded?
<xxor> schweeb: I thought I had it disabled in BIOS *Shrug* .. power outage ++ onboard battary is out
<xxor> prob went back to default
<xxor> brb
<xxor> reboot
<schweeb> sweet, finally done downloading all the packages
<mdz> fabbione: where is the source you want me to build for nv?
<mdz> schweeb: doing a network install?
<jdub> mdz: hrm, can't md5sum it - i/o error
<schweeb> mdz: yea, from the mini.iso
<Nafai> I wonder if I will have a reason / opportunity to try ubuntu out sometime...
<schweeb> workin quite well
<mdz> schweeb: oh, good
<schweeb> I would recommend a mini.iso + base udebs though
<jdub> mdz: must've made a coaster
<mdz> schweeb: would you mind sending an install report to the mailing list when it's done?  if you encounter any problem, we want to hear about those of course, but also if it works
<schweeb> no prob
<mdz> thanks
<schweeb> user or dev list?
<aethyr> doh, no dvd support?
<aethyr> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<mdz> schweeb: users, that's where everyone is currently
<mdz> aethyr: no decss, no :-)
<jdub> aethyr: no, difficult legal issues
<schweeb> mdz: you guys want any specific files generated by the installer included?
<mdz> schweeb: if you have problems, /var/log/debian-installer and /var/log/base-config.log
<JADuncan> are you going to make a semi-easy shortcut to decss and other such things?
<JADuncan> maybe a non-US server
<schweeb> mdz: <3 netinstalls so much
<aethyr> well, inserting data cds works
* aethyr <3's g-v-m
<aethyr> ;)
<xxorroxx> woowee , sound works !
<spikeb> well
<xxorroxx> hehe
<spikeb> this is pretty darn nice
<aethyr> yea, sound works out of the box, that was nice
<spikeb> but i have an issue, heh.
<aethyr> spikeb: what's up?
<xxorroxx> are the pointeres gnome specific or X or what
<xxorroxx> they look sweat
<npmccallum> JADuncan: all our servers so far are nonUS servers, that doesn't avoid the legal issues though
<xxorroxx> sweet rather
<aethyr> it's Whiteglass, I believe
<aethyr> anyone can use them with XFree/Xorg
<spikeb> aethyr, nautilus isn't showing any desktop icons for me.
<aethyr> spikeb: the desktop is clean :)
<aethyr> it's a feature
<aethyr> hehe
<xxorroxx> hehe
<spikeb> ok
<xxorroxx> that is pretty cool
<clee> no, it's not whiteglass
<clee> it's jimmac
<spikeb> aethyr, how do i fix that ? heh
<aethyr> yea, I thought nautilus grashed
<pitti> Morning guys
<bskahan> out of curiosity, e-d-s support isn't compiled into the panel?
<aethyr> "crashed"
<clee> unless I'm completely wrong and it changed
<aethyr> clee: I might be wrong, it lokoed like whiteglass to me
<jdub> bskahan: it is
<bskahan> hrm, 
<schweeb> I have a question... everyone's complaining about the lack of desktop icons - this a gnome 2.8 thing, or a ubuntu decision?  just curious, and I'm about 5 mins from having a browser
<jdub> schweeb: ubuntu
* bskahan goes to figure out why clock applet isn't playing nice
<jdub> schweeb: faq entry in a minute
<Remmy> I never see my desktop anyways
<xxorroxx> aethyr: question , why does every folder open a new window when I double click like win95 heh , can I change that ?
<Remmy> I use it to run programs, not to look at icons :)
<spikeb> jdub, including how to change it?
<npmccallum> schweeb: ubuntu decision
<tseng> jdub: i got it mate.
<jdub> spikeb: heh, okay :)
<spikeb> xxorroxx, yes you can. by default nautilus doesnt use browser mode
<tseng> jdub: running muine now
<jdub> tseng: sweet :)
<tseng> :)
<aethyr> xxorroxx: I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not ;)
<sanxiyn> tseng: muine here, too. (Sid :-)
<aethyr> xxorroxx: but yea, you can change it (as of GNOME 2.8)
<jdub> tseng: daniel is on a plane atm, btw ;)
<tseng> ah yeah
<xxorroxx> aethyr: fixed it
<spikeb> xxorroxx, in the computer menu, go to desktop preferences, and file management. you'll see something about a browser mode - that's what you need
<spikeb> bah
<spikeb> im too slow
<aethyr> spikeb: hold on, I'm working on fixing your problem
<tseng> jdub: i need help setting up an apt repo
<spikeb> aethyr, ok
<tseng> jdub: im just doing dpkg -i
<tseng> or i can mail you the goods
<spikeb> once i know how to "fix" my "problem" i can decide which way i like better...heh
<tseng> i have blam built also
<tseng> sanxiyn: i rebuilt everything against warty
<sanxiyn> tseng: Aha.
<tseng> yeah, a bit more challenging :)
<spikeb> this is gonna rock - a stable, Free, updated Debian distro.
<tseng> not too bad though
<sanxiyn> tseng: Was building NAnt easy?
<tseng> nant?
<tseng> i built no such thing
<sanxiyn> tseng: Yep. (I had some problems.)
<schweeb> alright, went through a netinstall with a total of zero visible errors
<sanxiyn> Ah. Good for you.
<xxorroxx> can rythmbox 'burn by album'
<xxorroxx> that would be awsome+=
<tseng> no
<sanxiyn> It seems most Gtk# programs do provide ./configure; make, but other C# programs uses NAnt (like Apache Ant) or worse, Visual Studio project file.
<aethyr> spikeb: ok, I think you can go to gconf-editor and to go apps -> nautilus -> desktop -> *_icon_visible (click whatever you want to see)
<spikeb> ok
<xxorroxx> burn_album (convert to wav) burn_at_speed (delete wavs) 
<spikeb> aethyr, i'll give that a shot
<xxorroxx> I'll add the module for burning
<xxorroxx> screw it
<xxorroxx> bored anyways
<aethyr> this is really well put together for a preview release, I'm impressed :)
<aethyr> good job ubuntu
<sanxiyn> prj2make can convert Visual Studio project to Makefile, and while it works, I don't like it very much. :(
<xxorroxx> if it could install any kde package , itd be straight
<npmccallum> aethyr: thanks, were glad to have you here to test it :)
<spikeb> ahh there we go
<spikeb> aethyr, thanks for the help
<aethyr> it doesn't hurt that it's running my favorite DE ;)
<aethyr> spikeb: np
<spikeb> yes, this IS very well put together for a preview release.
<spikeb> and also running MY favorite DE. :)
<amit> im surprised that ubuntu actually supports ppc
<amit> anyone here tried it
<spikeb> yes
<spikeb> im on it right now.
<aethyr> amit: sorry, I don't have a mac :(
<Hrdwr_BoB> a lot of the ubuntu developers use powerbooks
<aethyr> but if you buy me an iBook, I'd be happy to help test it
<aethyr> hehe
<amit> wow
<spikeb> amit, i have ubuntu on my ibook
<spikeb> :)
<spikeb> workin just dandy
<amit> planning to install it on my home desktop
<amit> i was actually planning to install debian but...i heard the installation system for ubuntu was great
<spikeb> my desktop has Syllable (another open source OS) on it. :)
<aethyr> spikeb: how does linux run in terms of suspending and speedstep (or whatever it's called on macs)
<spikeb> amit, it is.
<spikeb> aethyr, on my gen ibook, it's flawless
<xxorroxx> multiple id3 tag edit (multiple track edit) doesnt work with rythmbox
<spikeb> everything on this ibook is supported by linux.
<amit> man im really starting to get impressed by ubunut
<npmccallum> spikeb: Syllable is quite interesting
<spikeb> npmccallum, yes it is :)
<amit> so how does apt work....does ubuntu use debian sources?
<jdub> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#preview
<spikeb> no, it uses ubuntu sources.
<aethyr> just a suggestion from a gentoo user, you guys might want to give some thought into setting up a forum
<jdub> ^ point 13 about desktop icons
<npmccallum> spikeb: some things about it I really like, others I don't... You get that with any OS though
<aethyr> the gentoo forums are a pretty big hit
<spikeb> npmccallum, that's very true. especially young ones.
<spikeb> forums are always good. :)
<xxorroxx> Rythmbox integration as an applet into the panel , is a VERY nice feature
<npmccallum> aethyr: I'm also a gentoo dev, forums are in the works
<thaytan> Kamion: awake?
<spikeb> npmccallum, you're all over the open source world aren't you
<npmccallum> spikeb: I try :)
<aethyr> npmccallum: hah, how many machines do you have? ;)
<amit> so any tips on installing it on a Mac?
<spikeb> well that rocks
<amit> or is it pretty straight forward
<jdub> amit: stick the cd in, reboot ;)
<xxorroxx> amit: I dont think there is a ppc build at the moment
<spikeb> amit, boot from the cd, follow the install, reboot, login
<spikeb> yes ther eis xxorroxx
<jdub> xxorroxx: there definitely is :)
* spikeb is running it
<spikeb> Linux zeus 2.6.8.1-2-powerpc #1 Tue Sep 14 07:36:05 UTC 2004 ppc GNU/Linux
<npmccallum> aethyr: two, my dev box and my server.  Server never gets touched though
<xxorroxx> no shit , I didnt see it , thats awsome
<xxorroxx> I want a copy for my G5
<schweeb> wow, I like this install a lot
<spikeb> amit, the install is text based, but VERY easy to follow.
<aethyr> npmccallum: so are you just gonna develop for both?
<amit> awesome! how long is the install?
<spikeb> hmm
<schweeb> 20 mins or so
<aethyr> amit: about 25 min?
<spikeb> that i can't tell you - i wasn't paying attention
<xxorroxx> spikeb: what kinda mac you got
<spikeb> i was watching a movie while it installed and i glanced over from time to time
<spikeb> xxorroxx, G3 ibook 700mhz
<xxorroxx> spikeb: dont ya like os x ?
<spikeb> my favorite computer i've _ever_ had
<spikeb> xxorroxx, not really
<spikeb> it's good, but not very configurable
<npmccallum> aethyr: right now (with a release pending) all my efforts are on ubuntu right now
<npmccallum> canonical has some stuff in the works that will benefit all distros though, wait and see :)
<spikeb> xxorroxx, I hate being shoved into a box by an OS - OSX and Windows both do that.
<spikeb> plus, i am an open source zealot
<jdub> aethyr: by day, npmccallum works on ubuntu, by night, he waits for gentoo builds to finish!
<spikeb> lol jdub
* jdub grins at npmccallum 
* tseng is also a gentoo dev
<spikeb> maybe he works on ubuntu while he's waiting for the compiles :)
<spikeb> tseng, cool. good work :)
<aethyr> jdub: pbthh ;)
* npmccallum glares back at jdub
<tseng> thanks spike
<spikeb> new evolution is pretty spiffy
<tseng> agreed.
<npmccallum> spikeb: when you're a dev, you have to wait for the compiles anyway ;)
<spikeb> npmccallum, that you do
<tseng> they released 2.0 right after i committed 1.5.94.1
* spikeb is a syllable dev
<aethyr> I use mutt :(
<tseng> i cried
<spikeb> mutt rocks too
<aethyr> luckily it comes with mutt :)
<spikeb> ooh
<jdub> yay mutt!
<spikeb> gotta change my clock format
<jdub> yay evolution for everything else ;)
<npmccallum> well, I have greek class in 6 hours, so I'm going to bed
<npmccallum> night all
<aethyr> npmccallum: later
<spikeb> i have to note there doesn't seem to be button two and button three defined on the mac build
<jdub> night npmccallum 
<jdub> sleep well
<tseng> same here
<aethyr> spikeb: yea, I had to change mine too, I thought GNOME defaulted to 12 hour clock?
<tseng> (class, bed)
<npmccallum> jdub: I will, letting my compiles happen overnight ;)
<npmccallum> jdub: and I actually don't have a gentoo install anywhere in the house right now :)
<aethyr> jdub: where do you work anyways?  It doesn't seem like you work for a linux related company (at least you never mention it on planetgnome)
<aethyr> I can only assume microsoft, hehe
<jdub> aethyr: been working for canonical for ~6 months now :)
<aethyr> oh ok, cool
<spikeb> arg
<jdub> aethyr: previously i did independent consulting, worked for isps, etc.
<spikeb> i foudn it
<aethyr> jdub: good job with GNOME 2.8 as well
<spikeb> found, even.
<spikeb> gnome 2.8 rocks.
<aethyr> yea, I'm enjoying it so far
<aethyr> I was a bit worried when I kept seeing all the freeze break requests ;)
<aethyr> but nothing has blown up yet
<sanxiyn> Hm. Perhaps this is inevitable: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000019.html
<schweeb> what's the "correct" way to install/set up the NVIDIA drivers in ubuntu?
<spikeb> the ONLY bug i have found in the ppc install is pmu perms being broken
<aethyr> heh, amusing considering someone made a post on /. earlier saying how all the distros were using KDE :P
<jdub> aethyr: yeah, mostly pretty sane last minute things
<aethyr> (or at least "most of the distros")
<spikeb> aethyr, they are. im glad i found one with gnome
<schweeb> apt-get install the restricted kernel modules, and then add the nvidia stuff to your config?  or is there some kind of X config program I should be using?
<spikeb> as the supported default customized stuff
<jblack> sanxiyn: Correct, ubuntu doesn't "do kde", however, its compatible with debian, so you can add a line to your sources.list and get kde.
<aethyr> well, who knows what suse is doing (ok, well some people might, but they're probably under NDA)
<spikeb> LOL
<spikeb> good point.
<fabbione> schweeb: install the linux-restriced and nvidia-glx
<jblack> That's what I'm doing on my ubuntu system. http://mercury.linuxguru.net/~jblack/MixingUbuntuAndDebian.png
<fabbione> schweeb: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<schweeb> ahh, thx much
<fabbione> schweeb: the first question will ask you about which driver you want to use.. select nvidia and so on...
<sanxiyn> I hope it doesn't become GNOME vs KDE flamewar. UserLinux suffered from it in the beginning.
<schweeb> fabbione: gotcha, done it a thousand times, just wanted the "ubuntu" way
<fabbione> schweeb: all the other questions should be pre-answered with proper values
<fabbione> schweeb: it will be simpler later..
<aethyr> I don't understand why GNOME can't have a nice integrated distro without people having a fit
<spikeb> sanxiyn, i know an easy way to have it not become that
<schweeb> fabbione: understood
<fabbione> ;)
<spikeb> sanxiyn, one simple answer to that question - "because we wanted it that way"
<jblack> spikeb: Or maybe it was too much to take on for the first version? 
<ficusplanet> Was the smooth engine not included with Ubuntu?
<schweeb> fabbione: kinda like the first few times in debian where you compile the kernel by hand, and then you find out about make-kpkg... better to do it the distro-preferred way ;)
<aethyr> ficusplanet: no it is, it's Glider
<aethyr> they changed the name for the release
<fabbione> schweeb: ehehe there is no need to compile the driver..
<fabbione> schweeb: even if you still get the nvidia-kernel-source
<fabbione> schweeb: the binary kernel module is precompiled (if you use a standard kernel)
<Nafai> Working for Canonical sounds like it would be fun...
<spikeb> oooh family guy is on
<fabbione> otherwise you got the sources :-)
<ficusplanet> aethyr: As far as I can tell, though, the engine (Smooth Engine) isn't installed to make Glider look right.  I'm getting a boxy, non-Glider-like look over here.
<spikeb> back lader folks
<spikeb> later even
<jblack> Nafai: Its a _lot_ of work, but you go to bed at night realizing you did good work. :) 
<Nafai> jblack: Sounds like a good thing to me.
<schweeb> fabbione: I mean the kernel in general
<schweeb> fabbione: I do a lot with User Mode Linux, so I use a lot of patches
<ficusplanet> aethyr: And I don't see libsmooth or libglider in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines
<schweeb> fabbione: in fact, I'm IRCing from a UML
<fabbione> schweeb: ehhe nice :-)
<fabbione> schweeb: i have to assume that people don't always know stuff, when i am answering here.. at least in the beggining when i will picture who is who ;)
<aethyr> ficusplanet: hm, I thought it was supposed to be integrated into gnome-themes ... you might have to defer to a GNOME maintainer... (the only one I know here is jdub...)
<sanxiyn> Will Ubuntu include Flash.
<sanxiyn> (No, I don't want to troll here.)
<npmccallum> sanxiyn: macromedia does not allow redistribution of flash on linux, period.
<sanxiyn> npmccallum: Will it include http://swfdec.sf.net/ or http://gplflash.sf.net/ then?
<ficusplanet> jdub: The smooth engine was meant to be included by default, right?
<aethyr> supposedly firefox 1.0 will download flash automatically
<jdub> ficusplanet: yow, that's a great bug - could you please file that for us?
<aethyr> that's what I heard anyways
<ficusplanet> jdub: Sure thing.
<lucas_> hi
<npmccallum> sanxiyn: swfdec is definately in (at least) universe
<aethyr> if firefox 1.0 fetches it automatically, that would theoretically take care of the issue for most ubuntu users...
<sanxiyn> aethyr: Not for PPC users I guess?
<aethyr> sanxiyn: well, they were kind of screwed anyways, no?
<aethyr> I dunno what the situation is with macromedia + ppc
<punkass> just curious does the current iso download have gnome 2.8 in it?
<npmccallum> ok, I'm really going to bed now... night
<aethyr> punkass: yup, a complete 2.8
<sanxiyn> aethyr: Macromedia doesn't care. Period.
<punkass> cool thanks
<aethyr> well, except for the bug ficusplanet just found ;)
<punkass> lol
<punkass> a bad one?
<aethyr> just a file missing from the Glider theme
<aethyr> but that's not default on Ubuntu, nor GNOME 2.8
<punkass> ah
<highvoltage> ah?
<rvirani> How is the PPC port
<rvirani> err ubunti for powerpc
<aethyr> seems good from those in here that were using it
<mdz> works quite nicely
<rvirani> I have a new ibook ppc and I cannot get the ATI card to work in gentoo
<rvirani> thought I might try ubuntu
<mdz> several canonical staff use ubuntu on powerbooks
<punkass> and is this distro based on "testing"
<rvirani> comes with latest gnome means I am very impressed :D
<highvoltage> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<mdz> punkass: no, unstable
<ficusplanet> punkass: based upon unstable, I believe.
<highvoltage> VERY nice :)
<rvirani> mdz: what do you mean?
<mdz> punkass: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<punkass> cool thanks
<rvirani> conocalial
<highvoltage> can I ask a question?
<punkass> was just there..couldnt find where it said
<mdz> rvirani: Canonical Ltd. is the company who sponsors ubuntu development
<ficusplanet> highvoltage: Of course.
<highvoltage> I did a default install and it detected my centrino wireless adapter
<mdz> punkass: hmm, it looks like it doesn't mention unstable explicitly on that page; it probably should.  I'll make a note
<highvoltage> Isn't that a proprietary driver?
<schweeb> wow
<jdub> ficusplanet: dude, you are finding some nice bugs ;-)
<schweeb> this was literally the easiest linux install I've ever done
<jdub> ficusplanet: thanks
<schweeb> including knoppix disks
<highvoltage> except that it didn't ask for a root password :)
<aethyr> yea, I couldn't believe I was installing something based on Debian ;)
<schweeb> I already know about sudo
* aethyr remembers the last time(s) he installed debian
<aethyr> *shudders*
<schweeb> I don't mind debian installs
<punkass> ah the new debian installer is gettin pretty easy
<schweeb> I find it quite simple
<aethyr> did you happen to install it ~3-4 years ago?
<mdz> highvoltage: no, it's an open source driver developed by Intel
<rvirani> mdz: ahh cool
<schweeb> I installed it like 6 years ago, aethyr 
<highvoltage> cool
<schweeb> maybe 7
<rvirani> sounds like its gonna be a good ... go
<schweeb> the only hard part then and now is X, really
<ficusplanet> jdub: No problem.  Just having a look around my new distro of choice.
<aethyr> schweeb: well, the last time I installed it was around 3-4 years ago on a few different machines.  it went... not spectacularly
<rvirani> hopefullty its not impossible to install like debian :D
<mdz> highvoltage: ipw2200.sourceforge.net
<rvirani> debian just sucks, I have never used it cause I just cant get it to install
<highvoltage> mdz: ah, ok. thanks
<rvirani> its impossible, and I have been on a linux box for 9 years
<punkass> u guys have the nvidia drivers in there?
<naes> hello
<aethyr> howdy
<highvoltage> I used the sarge installer and that worked quite well. Knoppix installs too.
<mdz> punkass: yes
<schweeb> punkass: they're in "restricted"
<naes> just wondering
<punkass> nice :)
<rvirani> even gentoo is easier than debian...
<naes> is there anyting paticularly special about ubuntu gnu/linux?
<sanxiyn> rvirani: What are you talking about?
<schweeb> rvirani: ....
<highvoltage> In South Africa, there are 10 and 12 year olds installing Debian
<rvirani> sanxiyn: debian being impossible to install
<highvoltage> It can't be that hard :)
<schweeb> there's nothing particularly hard about debian
<rvirani> maybe I am just stupid
<punkass> lol debian is not hard to install..not now anyways
<schweeb> people just overanalyze the installer occasionally
<sanxiyn> rvirani: No it isn't. I easily installed Potato, Woody, Sarge before.
<rvirani> punkass: I havent seen the new installer
* tlhIngan_jIH wonders isn't Ubuntu Debian-based? And if Debian sucks so much why is Ubuntu based on Debian then? hmmm
<punkass> oh..its pretty easy now
<schweeb> they hear how hard to install it, and they're predestined to consider it hard
<rvirani> tlhIngan_jIH: well you obviously werent payin attention :D
<highvoltage> I see there's a user called wartylog. How do I access the logs?
<highvoltage> (sorry, IRC noob)
<rvirani> schweeb: I just remember trying to read through the piles of docs
<rvirani> none of them got to the point
<schweeb> I installed w/o docs
<schweeb> *shrug*
<rvirani> schweeb: maybe that is what I should have done
<schweeb> and for any particular package, /usr/share/doc/<name>/README.Debian is your friend
<rvirani> actually I think I did get it to install ounce
<tlhIngan_jIH> But both Woody and the D-I especially are but really chicken feat aren't they? ;0
<rvirani> but all the software was old... so I nuked it in favor or something more bleeding edge
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: ?
<mdz> naes: ubuntu shares the many advantages of Debian, but with regular, 6-month releases, a focus on usability, up to date GNOME, etc.
<rvirani> ubuntu is almost done
<punkass> yeah when i install debian..i change right to unstable packages
<ficusplanet> I'm not having much luck with totem here either.
<schweeb> without README.Debian you'd have to *gasp* read all the documentation
<mdz> highvoltage: I don't think the logs have been moved to the public website yet
<tlhIngan_jIH> yeah the release cycle of Debian kinda sucks for desktop users but well, for those on servers I suppose 2 years is a reasonable timeframe
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: Well, use testing then...
<mdz> ficusplanet: unfortunately, totem can't play very many file formats without patented codecs, which we do not include on the CD
<mdz> ficusplanet: you can install totem-xine from universe for more functionality
<schweeb> I use testing on servers and unstable on desktops
* rvirani scanters off to read the ppc docs
<punkass> schweeb: sounds about right 
<ficusplanet> mdz: I'm having trouble with just MP3s, though, which rhythmbox is handling fine.
<mdz> schweeb: you run servers without security updates?
<schweeb> if you have some semblance of problem solving, you can deal with either branch
<highvoltage> Anyone else having FireFox stability issues on warty?
<schweeb> mdz: personal servers, definitely
<tlhIngan_jIH> sanxiyn: I have SID/SCUD installs running on 2 boxes here...testing isn't it actually more Experimental than experimental is at times? ;)
<highvoltage> My status bar keeps flickering
<mdz> ficusplanet: hmm
<aethyr> highvoltage: I haven't noticed that...
<schweeb> mdz: work servers, just started going to Sarge
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: Hehe.
<schweeb> in the last month
<aethyr> highvoltage: any specific conditions?
<ficusplanet> Which is, of course, strange, since they both use Gstreamer.
<schweeb> but they were on RedHat *shudder*
<schweeb> some were still on 7.2
<highvoltage> I don't know. I'm using it now for the second time. I have three tabs open, first the ubuntu wiki, and then two woth mailman subscriptions
<highvoltage> I'll restart Firefox and see what happens
<punkass> so is gnome 2.8 all its cracked up to be?
<highvoltage> hmm.. fine now
<jdub> punkass: it's kickass, punkass!
<ficusplanet> punkass: Yup.
* jdub usually says 'arse' ;)
<punkass> nice glad to hear it...
<aethyr> it has scalable nibbles, I mean, c'mon!
* punkass waits for iso to finish downloading
<aethyr> you can't beat scalable nibbles
<punkass> lol
<highvoltage> hehe
<neighborlee> bb time to install ;-0
<tlhIngan_jIH> Ubuntu sure looks tempting I must say. can't wait to lay me hands on Gnome 2.8 :0
<aethyr> yea, I'm guessing the timing on the release wasn't accidental
<aethyr> first chance for everyone to try out GNOME 2.8 :)
<jdub> aethyr: our release process is synced with gnome's :)
<highvoltage> will there be any KDE sources?
<highvoltage> Or do I get that from sarge?
<jdub> highvoltage: KDE is available in universe
<jdub> highvoltage: we're just fixing up some breakage in there atm
<jblack> jdub: It is? 
<highvoltage> Where's that? :)
<tlhIngan_jIH> you guys must be credited for a great effort in getting 2.8 in...heard Debian will not have 2.8 in Sid until Sarge becomes Stable...hmmm
<jdub> highvoltage: you need to uncomment universe in your sources.list
<punkass> how does ubuntu handle apt-get upgrade?
<highvoltage> YES! I must say, Ubuntu is WAY impressive
<jdub> highvoltage: but give it a little while, we need to fix a couple of things
<highvoltage> ok
<aethyr> jdub: did you help get 2.8 into sarge?  I thought Jordi handled a lot of that...
<sanxiyn> aethyr: You mean 2.6.
<jdub> aethyr: 2.8 won't be in sarge
<aethyr> er, yea, sorry
<tlhIngan_jIH> via backports maybe? ;)
* aethyr isn't a debian user, I just see what gets discussed on planetgnome
<jdub> aethyr: but jordi was at our conference in oxford, we helped a bit with 2.8 in experimental:)
<aethyr> ok, but 2.8 is in sid? I remember seeing something about that recently...
<mdz> ficusplanet: totem plays both mp3 and vorbis OK for me
<ficusplanet> jdub: Are you guys planning on shying away from Mono or including it, Muine, F-spot, Blam, etc.?
<mdz> ficusplanet: care to file a bug report?
<ed0n> jdub, are there any repos that should I add for getting your gnome-2.8 or is it in experimental?
<jdub> ficusplanet: not sure, we'll see for our next release
<ficusplanet> mdz: I get crashes when using the gstreamer backend.
<jdub> ed0n: it's in ubuntu by default
<tlhIngan_jIH> aethyr: no 2.7 is in Experimental...no 2.8 in Sid
<ficusplanet> Eh, for me OSS was the default audio sink in gstreamer, is that a bug?
<aethyr> I'm surprised none of the dbus stuff needs setting up... this was my first experience with dbus/hal, I didn't expect it to "just work"
<sanxiyn> Mono ANd DotGNU is now in Debian unstable.
<GheRivero> hi people
<aethyr> hola
<punkass> you guys are killin me...i want to play with new fun stuff :)
<aethyr> muahaha
<schweeb> you got GNOME 2.8
<schweeb> what more can you ask
* aethyr clicks on things randomly
<aethyr> new toys!
<punkass> 14% done...
<aethyr> ;)
<punkass> lol
<sanxiyn> aethyr: Actually "apt-get install hal" and dbus/hal is in Debian (Sid).
* tlhIngan_jIH think it's time to dust off some partitions for Ubuntu
<ed0n> jdub, I see but I want it in my debian :), or maybe I need ubuntu for it. And can I upgrade somehow debian to ubuntu?
<jdub> ficusplanet: oss being the default isn't a bug
<ficusplanet> OK
<jdub> ficusplanet: using oss emulation is a bit more stable at the moment
* punkass has a hard drive just sitting there wanting an OS installed on it.
<jdub> ficusplanet: everythign at the kernel level is alsa :)
<aethyr> sanxiyn: I'm not saying that I couldn't have installed dbus/hal (I use Gentoo).  I'm just saying that I had no reason to yet, so this is my first experience with it.
<jdub> ed0n: upgrading may be messy :)
<sanxiyn> aethyr: Ah, okay. :-)
<aethyr> I was really waiting for g-v-m to get that stuff working
<aethyr> I'm still using devfs
<sanxiyn> hal GUI is written in Python. That's kinda cool.
<aethyr> so I need to switch to udev/dbus/hal still
<ed0n> jdub, okay one more thing until I switch to it. Will ubuntu have gnome always updated?
<ed0n> I mean fast like this one
<tlhIngan_jIH> out of curiousity does Ubuntu include both hotplug and discover? seems like many are having probs running alsa because the oss stuff gets loaded also altho a simple addition to blacklist, discover.conf can resolve the issue easily...any ideas?
<jdub> ed0n: our stable releases wll have the latest gnome as soon as it's released
<jdub> ed0n: our development process will have gnome development stuff as soon as it's released :)
<thx1138> great
<schweeb> jdub: I recommend you guys get rid of that default disclaimer motd ;) one of the biggest thing that annoys me in debian... first thing I do when I login to a new sys is rm it
<punkass> tlhIngan_jIH: yeah i have that exact problem
<punkass> every debian based distro, alsa has not worked till i blacklisted the oss drivers
<tlhIngan_jIH> punkass: easy fix to it...plus a visit to www.alsa-project.org could help with any other probs ;) 
<jdub> punkass: that's done for you ;)
<tlhIngan_jIH> i.e. the modutils/alsa-base thingy ;)
<aethyr> blacklisted the oss drivers? err... must be a debian thing
<schweeb> yea
<tlhIngan_jIH> aethyr: nope...think it is a discover thingy rather
<punkass> jdub: sweet action...
<aethyr> never heard of discover
<punkass> discover is a debian thing
<jdub> we don't use discover in the distro itself, just minimally in the installer
<punkass> (i think)
<aethyr> ah.
<tlhIngan_jIH> hehe hotplug's replacement apparently ;)
<jdub> hotplug also requires some blacklisting stuff
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> not replacement
<aethyr> didn't hotplug just come out?
<aethyr> hehe
<schweeb> no
<jdub> they do similar things
<jdub> hotplug is regarded as the 'right' solution
<schweeb> hotplug continues to take care of module loading as the system is running
<tlhIngan_jIH> but makes no sense to have both i.e. hotplug and discover in...don't you guys agree?
<schweeb> discover only runs on boot
<schweeb> afaik
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: discover is like kudzu.
<ed0n> jdub, can you explain to me or can you point me to a document that tells what ubuntu has more/less than debian?
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: discover and hotplug covers different part.
<tlhIngan_jIH> sanxiyn: ah pardon me ignorance :|
<schweeb> discover tries a total hardware module loading solution, hotplug tries to be one for dynamic unload/load
<jdub> ed0n: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<tlhIngan_jIH> but most issues are quickly resolved though for the initiatted that is
<schweeb> discover is useful int he installer
<jdub> ed0n: also see most of the docs in the ubuntu section
<tlhIngan_jIH> schweeb: ah
<xxorroxx> anyone know an app ..command line mp3->wav(audio cd) .. 
<ed0n> jdub, thank you
<jdub> schweeb: (and also, it was too mcuh work to replace in the installer ;)
<xxorroxx> xmms++disk_writer plug-in works
<jdub> schweeb: for this release
<schweeb> jdub: yea, since the discover framework was already there
<sanxiyn> Food for thought: http://www.licquia.org/archives/2004/06/07/why-discover/
<tlhIngan_jIH> Correct me if I'm wrong but ubuntu's installer is really the D-I am I not wrong to say so?
<schweeb> modified a bit
<schweeb> but yes
<tlhIngan_jIH> ah
<tlhIngan_jIH> easy installer to work with i.e. in expert mode that is ;)
<schweeb> meh
<schweeb> expert mode really isn't necessary
<schweeb> only thing I found real useful in it was that I could install direct to sid
<ficusplanet> Well, I'm getting to sleep.  Good night everyone.  Thanks to all the devs for their fantastic work.
<bl> afternoon folks
<aethyr> where do those universal packages come from? is that just a sid mirror?
<tlhIngan_jIH> schweeb: I'm not sure...been hearing of a couple of instances where perfectly working partitions not been detected when installing in"n00b" mode. Tried the D-I out in expert mode at a pal's place, no such "probs" though hmmm
<schweeb> I've installed numerous times no prob *shrug*
<sanxiyn> aethyr: Sid rebuild, I guess.
<tlhIngan_jIH> hmmm...I do see a few questions on#debian every other day though
<aethyr> hm, do they work? I got an error when I ran synaptic after I uncommented them
<schweeb> tlhIngan_jIH: I've always been turned off by the mwilsons that hang out in there, if you know who I'm talkin bout
<tlhIngan_jIH> schweeb: none here as well from that 1 experience but I did it via expert...so hmmm
<tlhIngan_jIH> schweeb: hehe ;) ahh he just has his particular brand of twisted humour I think like a few others including Geurin ;)
<punkass> is debian able to detect when i network cable is pluged/unpluged from it?
<sanxiyn> tlhIngan_jIH: You mean Guerin.
<sanxiyn> punkass: Yes.
<tlhIngan_jIH> sanixyn: yeah...he has his moods too but I guess that's understandable
<schweeb> punkass: it's not really a function of debian
<punkass> say i boot with no network cable..then plug one in later will i get a connection
<schweeb> punkass: it's a function of the kernel
<schweeb> the kernel has mii support, yes
<punkass> cuz i was trying with knoppix and it wasnt working
<punkass> i had to boot with the cable plugged in
<sanxiyn> punkass: Eh, that's strange.
<schweeb> you can install ifplugd or another interface manager than acknowledges mii
<schweeb> laptop-net, etc...
<punkass> ah ok
<schweeb> now to check if suspend to RAM still works... brb
<HcE> hmmm
<sanxiyn> .
<aethyr> cool, I just installed totem-xine and it switches backends automatically (removes totem-gstreamer)
<sanxiyn> aethyr: totem-xine conflicts totem-gstreamer.
<punkass> which one is better?
<aethyr> I know, I just thought it was neat how it switches backends
<aethyr> punkass: well, possibly gstreamer, but I wanted to test dvd playing
<punkass> ah.. and gsteamer doesnt support dvds?
<aethyr> I don't think so
* sanxiyn plugged off the cable and plugged it on, a minute ago. Seems to be working.
<aethyr> if I wasn't able to watch my dvds that should be arriving tommorow, I'd be sad
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> s2r doesn't work, apparently
<schweeb> I'll have to fiddle with it a bit
<schweeb> :-/
<ruiner> how do you have a cd sent to you?
<jdub> ruiner: shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<aethyr> brb
<jdub> punkass: gstreamer does, but we can't ship the right bits to make dvds work due to legal reasons
<punkass> ah can u link to them or something so users can easily install them?
<jdub> punkass: that is also difficult issue, legally :)
<sanxiyn> punkass: I guess "no".
<punkass> jdub: You need some waiver "if this is not illegal in your country, click here" :)
<sanxiyn> (It isn't illegal in my country, for example.)
<pitti> neither in mine
<pitti> the media industry tried to make illegal, but failed :-)
<punkass> jdub: so there is the perfect work around ;)
<Hrdwr_BoB> it isn't illegal in my country
<Hrdwr_BoB> but it will be soon
<Hrdwr_BoB> because our goverment id full of useless wankers
<pitti> Hrdwr_BoB: is there any country where this is different?
<punkass> lol
<daniels> mdz: 2d yes, 3d no
<daniels> mdz: (r300)
<pitti> Hrdwr_BoB: OTOH, we know from the tabloids that everybody who knows how to rule a country either cuts hair or drives taxis
<daniels> mdz: yes, 7500 is rv200, r3xx is fully supported with 2d
<Hrdwr_BoB> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> well au decided that us knows best
<Hrdwr_BoB> so now we're preparing for a VERY LARGE ass reaming
<Hrdwr_BoB> because - DMCA, but without fair use
<pitti> Hrdwr_BoB: fortunately we don't (yet) have this crappy DMCA in the EU yet
<mdz> s0dak1ng: response from daniels above
<punkass> well its sleep time...nite all
<aethyr> well, that was fairly painless
<pitti> punkass: night
<aethyr> goodnight punkass
<aethyr> (always wanted to say that)
<aethyr> hehe
<punkass> lol
<aethyr> it's really weird
<aethyr> totem from the command line will play a dvd
<aethyr> but totem from the menu won't
<mdz> weird
<mdz> same totem in both cases?
<aethyr> I do believe so
<aethyr> the menu property says the command is "totem"
<aethyr> I can't tell what's the problem though, because only when I run it from the terminal do I get any output
<aethyr> but that's the working case :P
<aethyr> hm
<aethyr> now it works
<aethyr> maybe it just needed to cache the key or something
<jdub> aethyr: it takes a long while to crack the key, and the gui doesn't provide *excellent* feedback during that process
<aethyr> makes sense
<aethyr> ok, well now I can watch 2001 and fall asleep
<aethyr> :)
<aethyr> thanks for putting all effort into this distribution though, it shows
<jdub> awesome! thanks :)
<Parisi> I just read ubutu on the news on slashdot, sounded interesting so i am :)
<Parisi> so here i am*
<Parisi> Cant type this late, gee :/
<aethyr> hehe, did it get posted to /. ?
<Parisi> Whats the default gui on ubu?
<aethyr> oh boy, 2 GNOME stories in 1 day
<aethyr> (gnome)
<Parisi> Yes, just saw it.
<aethyr> that'll get their panties in a bunch
<Parisi> I just started downloading via torrent.
<Parisi> SO i shall give it a try on my laptop before i head to sleep.
<aethyr> how's the torrent? it was pretty quick earlier
<aethyr> I was getting ~700KB/sec
<Parisi> Fast as hell
<thx1138> yeah
<Parisi> 357 kb/s stable here ;0
<thx1138> i've just downloaded ubuntu via torrent ... very fast
<aethyr> the only problem is once I install it, the torrents on another partition
<aethyr> and I don't think bittorrent is installed
<aethyr> I should seed it
<Parisi> What sthe default desktop on ubutu? gnome?
<aethyr> aye
<Parisi> w00t!
<aethyr> haha
<nawty> gnome 2.8 as far as i recall 
<Parisi> Thank you Thank you
<Parisi> w00t
<aethyr> I think that was a lot of people's reaction ;)
<Parisi> 2.8!
<Parisi> Thats one reason i wanted to ditch Mepis off my second partition, not really a big fan of KDE
<Parisi> And it just seens KDE centric, like most distros these days anyways.
<Parisi> With the exception of Fedora
<Parisi> Excuse my poor english at the moment btw, brb.
<Parisi> How stable is this anyways?
<Parisi> Anyone here actually running it as a desktop OS ?
<aethyr> I imagine the developers
<aethyr> I've only been running it for ~2 hours
<Parisi> haha, how do you like it.
<aethyr> I haven't heard anyone complain about stability yet
<Parisi> I wonder how well it will play with my picky hardware.
<aethyr> yup, it's great.  a complete GNOME 2.8 package with udev/dbus/hal
<jdub> Parisi: on all my desktops :)
<aethyr> it installed all mine, buuuut my hardware is pretty vanilla
<Parisi> Sweet
<aethyr> now that my aureal vortex 2 has been included in alsa, all my hardware is supported
<nawty> im not sure how much i like the udev idea :P 
<Parisi> I wish i could only find one distro that fully takes advantage of my hardware.
<aethyr> Parisi: what do you have that gives you problems?
<Parisi> I could never find one.
<ed0n> nawty, udev is good
<nawty> ed0n: heh, and its not been moved to the favoruable device manager in 2.6.* ... im not sure how much i like that ide a:P 
<Parisi> Well, i miss being able to use my "fn" shortcuts on my laptop, among other annoyances.
<Parisi> Would be nice if i was able to control brightness settings, vga/lcd, etc.
<Parisi> Its a Sony PIII 800 laptop.
<ed0n> nawty, it works fine here always did, and makes my /dev clean
<aethyr> Parisi: ah, a sony laptop, ouch ;)
<aethyr> I don't even know if windows fully supports them, hehe
<Parisi> Screen brightness is always set to high, as a result battery drains much faster.
<ondrej> mm all
<aethyr> (I mean, if you do a vanilla windows install)
<nawty> ed0n: from what i understood it had some `issues` with certain hardware
<nawty> ed0n: although that was from a article. 
<nawty> ed0n: ill see if i can find it for you 
<aethyr> hallo
<ondrej> I am just replacing unstable on my gf notebook with ubuntu and I have notice you are using gnutls10, I thought that it had some security (design) flaw...
<Parisi> aethyr ya, its actually implented as software, so it ends up being OS dependent.
<ed0n> nawty, maybe, but it's worth a try :)
<Parisi> Implemented*
<nawty> ed0n: of course :) just not on a production server that cant stand the upgrade downtime for every release :) 
<ed0n> :)
<Parisi> linux just doesnt seem too laptop friendly, that has been my experience :(
<Parisi> Seem all distros are focused on desktop hardware, not cool at all.
<aethyr> well, I know a fair amount of gnome developers use laptops
<aethyr> buuuut I think some laptops are easier than others
<Parisi> They should have a special profile or install for laptops on the install as an option.
<jdub> Parisi: we're working on 'totally rad' laptop support for ubuntu :)
<Parisi> That would be nice.
<jdub> Parisi: lots of which is in warty, some will have to wait for hoary
<ondrej> I am missing suspend / hibernate option on my thinkpad (when using ACPI)...
<Parisi> Thats not cool at all.
<aethyr> someone should just buy a lot of laptops for developers ;)
<ondrej> but that's more kernel then distro issue
<jdub> aethyr: we did ;)
<aethyr> hehe, force them to get it to work
<jdub> ondrej: mmm, my new lappy needs dsdt upgrades and things - icky
<Parisi> I miss all those features as well.
<jdub> aethyr: we... did ;)
<khalek> getting ati to release the information needed to get suspend working on newer apple laptops would be nice also
<aethyr> jdub: sounds painfully fun ;)
<jdub> aethyr: at our two week conference in oxford, we bought a few difficult laptops
<jdub> aethyr: was lots of fun getting them working right ;)
<Parisi> but the "fn" keys has to be one of the ones i miss the most.
<Parisi> I do know its possible, but somebody has take a shot at implementing it on a distro
<Parisi> The support is actually there already on the kernel.
<nawty> the thing is, that laptop hardware ranges from one vendor to another 
<ondrej> jdub: i had to wait for few bios updates and disable screen blanking on T40/p, but now it just works...
<Parisi> somebody = nobody
<jdub> Parisi: open computer > desktop preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<nawty> although i found that ibm hardware seems to be more standard :) 
<Parisi> How would i disable/enable my external monitor for example under linux?
<jdub> Parisi: choose one of them that maps to one of your funny keys, like volume up/down or whatever
<nawty> Parisi: with great difficulty :) 
<jdub> Parisi: and hit the right button
<Parisi> Exactly my point.
<ondrej> jdub: I asked before, but nobody responded.  Ubuntu is using libgnutls10, but I thought it suffers from some security design flaw, at least I remember some mail on d-d@l.d.o about it
<jdub> ondrej: not sure, mdz would know more details
<nawty> anyway i gots some work to do :) 
<nawty> ubuntu box to break 
<nawty> bbiab 
<ondrej> mdz: ping?
<mdz> ondrej: here
<mdz> ondrej: can you provide a reference for the issue(s) you're referring to?
<ondrej> mdz: sure, wait a few secs...
<jdub> morning hypatia 
<aethyr> hm, was there an issue with g-v-m not wanting to eject anything when you press the eject button on the drive?
<aethyr> I remember reading about it somewhere..
<aethyr> (I can't manually eject stuff)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Parisi] : W
* topic unset by Parisi on #ubuntu
<Parisi> Err..
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Parisi] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Interview: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8286
<Parisi> torrent is done, yay :)
<nawty> ed0n: http://kerneltrap.org/node/view/1893
<Parisi> Time to burn it, brb.
<crb> Hello, and congrats to the Canonical guys
<ondrej> mdz: http://lists.debian.org/debian-release/2004/07/msg00075.html
<crb> Any word on things like Java/Flash etc?
<crb> Was really impressed with the Project Utopia stuff.
<phlaegel> here's a bug for you guys... apps in the computer menu (like synaptic) can't be added to the panel via 'add to panel'
<mdz> ondrej: ah, it's gnutls7 which has problems security-wise I think
<mdz> ondrej: gnutls10 has problems with threads and other normal bugs like thta
<mdz> that
<aethyr> anyone know why totem looks worse than xine?
<Parisi> lol
<aethyr> it's like it has less resolution
<aethyr> even though I'm using the xine backend
<Parisi> I honestly prefer mplayer over all of them.
<aethyr> I have them next to each other and it's obvious
<mdz> ondrej: filed as #1276
<aethyr> I really like xine, but I don't understand why totem is showing the same screen but uglier
<Parisi> xine is just too horrid, and not polished enough.
<mdz> ondrej: looks like it should be easy to free ourselves of gnutls7; only one package in main depends on it
<aethyr> ? xine is polished enough for me (i.e. it plays everthing I throw at it)
<Parisi> well, i meant as far as the interface to interact with the user goes.
<jdub> http://www.linuxbeta.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=103&slide=1
<jdub> ^ ubuntu screenshots from linuxbeta
<aethyr> hm
<Parisi> and xine is buggy often, at least that has been my experience.
<aethyr> when I take a screenshot, xine shows up with an empty window
<aethyr> which means it's probably using xv whereas totem isn't
<aethyr> so why isn't totem using xv?
<Parisi> ah ;0
<ondrej> mdz: also see #258975, there is some mail from upstream about libgnucrypt7 and libgnutls10...  (but since 6 month release cycle, it should be smaller problem then having it in sarge)
<jdub> aethyr: hrm
<jdub> aethyr: interesting
<mdz> ondrej: added to bugzilla, thanks
<Parisi> ah, done, time for install.
<Parisi> Ill be back in a little while.
<hypatia> [belatedly]  morning jdub
<Parisi> Hopefully under Ubuntu, if everything goes ok.
<Parisi> brb
<ondrej> could someone with fresh install try netspeed applet?  it is crashing here, but I am not fully upgraded yet, some pieces still missing
<lucas_> hi
<semantic> anyone install powerpc version yet
<lucas_> is there a simple way to know, from the installed packages, which ones belong to main, restricted or universe ?
<semantic> i just started, everything seems to be going very well
<ondrej> lucas_: apt-cache show _package_
<nawty> why is aptitude better than apt-* ? 
<jdub> lucas_: look at them in synaptic
<lucas_> well, what about doing that for all packages ? :)
<lucas_> ok
<mdz> semantic: yes
<mdz> nawty: it is a higher-level tool, it has an interactive interface, it has some additional features like removing packages which are no longer needed
<nawty> mdz: and it actually works ? :) 
<ondrej> lucas_: some grepping in /var/lib/apt/lists/ would do that
<mdz> nawty: but more importantly, you can play minesweeper
<mdz> nawty: apt-get doesn't work for you?
<nawty> mdz: it does, im just concerned when things remove packages for me :) 
<mdz> nawty: oh, that
<mdz> nawty: it is actually fairly smart.  it records whether you explicitly installed a package, or whether it was installed to satisfy a dependency
<aethyr> mdz: it's all about the scalable nibbles
<mdz> nawty: if it was installed to satisfy a dependency, and you remove the package which had the dependency, it removes the extra packages as well
<nawty> mdz: okay, ill take your word for it :) 
<fabbione> lucas_: thanks for the info
<lucas_> fabbione: no problem
<emk> hi all.
<fabbione> lucas_: i am checking the code now, but i don't think it's a fix i can do myself
<fabbione> lucas_: probably upstream :(
<fabbione> lucas_: if you check the 2 output of xvinfo in the non-sarge one you will notice that there is a "Blitter Adapter" 
<fabbione> lucas_: that is not present in the old one
<fabbione> that's a bunch of new code
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> everybody that have the Xv problems have the Blitter thingy 
<fabbione> another report just come in
<emk> I've gotta ask: whats the rationale behind disabling root in ubuntu? is there a way to get the root account back?
<semantic> i would assume from an administrator account you could sudo passwd root
<semantic> the root account has to be there somewhere
<Zomb> huhu, fresh distro and the channel is already full
<aethyr> good timing
<aethyr> and a good release
<Zomb> oh, no KDE
<jomohke_> emk: "You simply have to load the "Users and Groups" application as a sudoer user, and then click to see "all users", and then select a new password for root user, and then voila, you can use the root user normally."
<fabbione> lucas_: are you running the x.org driver now?
<Zomb> expect Kubuntu to appear soon
<mdz> Zomb: s/no/unsupported/
<lucas_> no, the sarge one
<Zomb> just as happened with GNoppix
<mdz> Zomb: it's there
<fabbione> lucas_: i think i have a fix :-)
<fabbione> lucas_: mind to switch?
<Keybuk> emk: or just 'sudo passwd' in a terminal
<lucas_> no, just tell me
<Zomb> mdz: I see. Very easy way to get larger distance from problems, do not add it at all.
<fabbione> lucas_: just switch to the driver.. i need you to test an option in mplayer
<emk> jomohke_: or i could sudo ... then useradd? right?
<calc> Zomb: hahaha
<calc> Zomb: i doubt it
<semantic> what is the proper pronunciation of ubuntu
<mdz> semantic: ooboontoo
<calc> Zomb: would need to find enough people to actually want to do something like that
<semantic> is it, oh ok
<semantic> thanks mdz
<fabbione> lucas_: mplayer -vo xv port=0 or mplayer -vo xv port=1
<emk> mdz: theres a KDE ubunto called kubunto... where?
<lucas_> ok, just finishing something and I'll try
<lucas_> 2 min
<fabbione> lucas_: one of them should work fine
<fabbione> lucas_: sure
<mdz> emk: not yet, I don't think. we just released our first preview less than 24 hours ago :-)
* edd laughs
<Zomb> calc: indeed. But since KDE is more popular in EU, somebody will step up, sooner or later.
<jomohke_> emk: Nah, it's already there you just need to change the pass. As Keybuk said "sudo passwd" would be the alternative
<emk> Zomb: I downloaded gnoppix and its pretty good.. never really liked the idea of a heavy KDE on a livecd... my preference would be for flux/open/black box or fvwm on a liveCD.
<Zomb> emk: I don't think KDE is heavy. A full bloated gnome is larger, slower and still less usefull, IMHO.
<emk> jomohke_: so whats the rationale behind it? In any machine that I've had to admin I like keeping my user account and admin as separate/distinct as possible.
<edd> C'mon, this is just flame fodder guys! Take a look at the rest of the excellent work Ubuntu's done.
<calc> the only complaint people have will be solved once libburn is finished
<semantic> i like the consistency of gnome better
<calc> semantic: me too
* Zomb remebers the days where gnome-0.9 on p100 was faster than 2.x on a p4-1xxx today
<mdz> Zomb: if there are people interested in making a kubuntu, we will do what we can to make it easy for them
<emk> Zomb: my opinion is that DE's are heavy, _any_ DE compared to a lightweight wm.
<Zomb> emk: don't tell me ;) I use and maintain icewm.
<munkee> I like never, ever typing my root password and doing all my maintnance through sudo
<emk> Zomb: heh, my apologies (I wasn't preaching)... you maintain icewm?!? one o' my favorites, its screamingly fast.
<Zomb> emk: yes. Only few libs increase it's load time much (imlib and gnome stuff used for the menu program. but you can disable gnome menues)
<lucas_> fabbione: I have to install mplayer first (I'm on ubuntu)
<fabbione> lucas_: ok. please use the x.org driver
<fabbione> lucas_: it doesn't matter if you are in ubuntu or debian
<lucas_> yes but I didn't want to reboot ;)
<fabbione> sure.. fine for me :-)
<lucas_> ah no mplayer in ubuntu :(
<fabbione> just add the marillat archive.
<fabbione> mplayer will install
<lucas_> yup, just did that
* emk assumes this #channel is so full because of /.
<jdub> emk: and everywhere else ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Interview: http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=8286
<munkee> like debian-devel announces
<mdz> jdub: zdnet, osnews, slashdot, lwn...anywhere else?
<Zomb> mdz: I imagine you could Packages files for "ubuntu compliant" packages and maintain them among others in Debian's ftp tree
<jdub> mdz: distrowatch, linuxbeta, yada yada
<jdub> mdz: some i don't know about
<emk> jdub: i see... grass-roots-online-press-coverage in action eh?
<lucas_> + my news on linuxfr.org
<mdz> Zomb: if I understand you correctly, that is what universe will become
<jdub> ja :)
<jdub> lucas_: yay :)
<calc> hmm can you request specific types of cd's on the site?
<jomohke_> I found this place from one of jdubs signatures a while ago (I think). I signed up for the announcements mailing list and forgot about it, then got that announcement recently.
<jvw> s0dak1ng, mdz: Invision is non-free, you don't want that :)
<mdz> jvw: what is Invision?
<calc> bbs
<calc> well web forum/bbs thing
<jdub> jomohke_: heh ;)
<jdub> jomohke_: those thingies work well ;)
<jvw> mdz: as calc says, http://www.design2i.com/debian/ is an example
<jomohke_> They certainly do.
<jomohke_> Planning to do another gnome.conf.au next year, jdub?
<jdub> jomohke_: TOTALLY
<jdub> it's going to rock the casbah
<jvw> mdz: it's even not distributable by non-free, too
<jdub> we're goign to have tshirts and everything
<jomohke_> Just like this years did.
<mdz> oh, forum software
<calc> phpBB is just as nice and free
* emk 's looking at the interview
<emk> seems ubuntu combines a log from sarge _and_ sid... right?
<thx1138> I've just installed Ubuntu : very nice work guys !
<jdub> emk: it's based solely on sid
<lucas_> fabbione: port={0,1} doesnt change anything
<semantic> i don't really like any of the available LAF for phpBB, so unless you want to skin it i would look elswhere
<fabbione> lucas_: ok just a second...
<jdub> calc: ideally we'd like something that interfaced to our mailing lists
<jdub> calc: so if you know anything that does nntp backend...
<calc> oh not sure, i was just mentioning phpBB was free as opposed to invisionboard
<mdz> calc: types of CDs, as in architecture?
<calc> yes
<calc> it seems you can only order by number not arch, but thats fine since most systems are i386
<mdz> we may only be pressing i386, not sure
<lucas_> #ubuntu is still mode +s, is it normal ?
<calc> i ordered some, i think i will distribute them at the lug if i don't get hired tomorrow (would be moving in that case)
<ondrej> is there some reason from gpdf being in universe?
<Zomb> ondrej: why? is it no longer in sync with xpdf?
<lucas_> ondrej: real men use gv or xpdf ;)
<Zomb> lucas_: gpdf is/was xpdf with gtk gui
<jdub> ondrej: we decided to ship xpdf for more thorough pdf support, but didn't put gpdf in supported
<aethyr> isn't gpdf official gnome 2.8?
<lucas_> I'm not sure they are still in synch
<jdub> ondrej: we'll most likely ship it by default Hoary
<jdub> the latest gpdf include xpdf 3 code
<jdub> but uses pango rendering
<jdub> so there are still a few interesting bugs
<jdub> not huge
<ondrej> jdub: gpdf is part of gnome 2.8...  so I was interested why it's not in main...
<jdub> ondrej: yeah, that's why :)
<lucas_> everythink in main is on the CD, right ?
<jdub> lucas_: no, everything in the desktop and ship seeds
<jdub> lucas_: everything in main is all of supported back down to base
<jdub> lucas_: too big for one cd :)
<lucas_> from looking at apt-cache {show,showpkg}, how can I determine whether a package is shipped on the CD ?
<jdub> lucas_: you can't :)
<fabbione> lucas_: can you try to modify your X config adding: Screen 0 right below Driver "nv"
<fabbione> ?
<Zomb> lucas_: apt-get --print-uris --reinstall install 
<lucas_> Zomb: I don't have an up to date CD anymore :)
<lucas_> fabbione, yes
<jdub> lucas_: if you look at the desktop seed and ship seed in the wiki, that will help
<jdub> lucas_: it'll list the main top-level packages
<lucas_> mmh, is there a list of all packages which are on the CD somewhere ?
<lucas_> basically, I'd like to see how suitable it is to give ubuntu to students who don't have an internet connection, and which additional packages they will need.
<lucas_> I'll be back in ~ 10 sec
<mdz> fabbione: can you remove the +s on the channel?
<JADuncan> You guys have an entry on Wikipedia now, you know.
<mdz> fabbione: that hides it from the channel list, right?
<fabbione> mdz: no. i am not an op here
<fabbione> mdz: yes that's correct
<mdz> fabbione: no one is; how do we fix it?
<fabbione> mdz: who registered the channel...
<fabbione> mdz: i don't remember who was
<fabbione> mdz: probably Keybuk 
<fabbione> or jdub
<mdz> JADuncan: the word, and the wikipedia entry, predate the distribution :-)
<Keybuk> lamont I think
<lucas_> fabbione, same as before
<mdz> lamont: is sleeping, bah
<mdz> sleep when you're dead
<fabbione> lucas_: ok..
<fabbione> lucas_: can you reproduce the bug with other players?
<jdub> lucas_: yeah, so, see BaseSeed, DesktopSeed and ShipSeed for the main top-level packages included on the CD
<JADuncan> well
<lucas_> fabbione, can you define other players ?
<JADuncan> it is under "Ubuntu Linux"
<fabbione> lucas_: totem?
<JADuncan> so I am slightly dubious of that claim ;)
<lucas_> jdub, but that's only the main top level packages, so even apt-rdepends won't give me all of them
<fabbione> lucas_: xine?
<jdub> lucas_: we have a special tool that lists all of these, i'll check if we've put the results up
<Keybuk> mdz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux
<jdub> mdz: do we have germinate output on one of the public webservers?
<parisi> wow
<mdz> JADuncan: oh, well neat
<mdz> JADuncan: it didn't find it when I searched for 'ubuntu'
<Parisi> Just installed ubuntu on my Sony VAIO laptop, so far so good :)
<[Fur] Lord-Storm> how often are the CD's shiped out?
<Kinnison> Morning
<Lord-Storm> night
<lucas_> jdub, actually grepping in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/4.10/preview/warty-i386.list will do the job
<JADuncan> mdz:  fair enough, I only just wrote it...
<jdub> lucas_: haha, d'oh, good point :-) :-)
<Lord-Storm> has ubuntu got the NTFS kernal bug?(like MDK 10)
<jdub> Lord-Storm: no, we ship 2.6.8.1
<jdub> hey alextreme 
<alextreme> gmorning all
<emk> durn flaky LAN connection!
<alextreme> jdub: how's the preview-release been? gotten quite busy in here :)
<jdub> alextreme: totally sweet
<jdub> alextreme: lots of love :)
<alextreme> great :)
<fabbione> lucas_: did you reproduce the problem?
<seb128> morning
<emk> how did they get curses screenshots? seems the entire text-based install has been screen captured.
<Lord-Storm> jdub: ahh good.... 
<lucas_> totem fails because my sound card isn't configured
<lucas_> xine works, but how an I check it uses XV ?
<HrdwrBoB> with xine?
<HrdwrBoB> check the output
<HrdwrBoB> totem you can configure by configuring gstreamer
<HrdwrBoB> gstreamer-properties
<lucas_> I'm using the xine gui
<lucas_> not much output
<lucas_> there's a non-gui for xine ?
<HrdwrBoB> start it from a terminal and it should show you some things?
<HrdwrBoB> I think there's also some command line options
<lucas_> not much
<fabbione> lucas_: check the man page.. iirc there is an option to force Xv
<lucas_> just the copyright
<HrdwrBoB> xine --verbose=3
<HrdwrBoB> ?
<lucas_> xine works with -V xv
<HcE> not much trafic on the torrent today
<HcE> I shut down my seed
<emk> whats the package mgt of ubuntu like... can I just use apt-get (i.e. do exactly as i would on my Sarge Debian system)?
<fabbione> lucas_: ok.. we identified 2 bugs :-)))
<fabbione> lucas_: the driver needs to be update to work with cards and mplayer doesn't select the proper viewport
<fabbione> lucas_: try to use mplayer -vo xv port=53
<HcE> or put it in your .mplayer/config ?
<lucas_> fabbione, it still doesn't work
<fabbione> HcE: right now we are debugging a problem :-)
<fabbione> lucas_: check the port numbers with xvinfo :-)
<fabbione> lucas_: one of them has to work
* HcE reads backlog ;)
<JADuncan> emk: the screenshots have been done in VMWare
<fabbione> lucas_: given that mplayer works with that option
<emk> JADuncan: I see... that explains it... thought it was an fb thing or something.
<lucas_> it doesn't, actually. I just notice :
<lucas_> Playing port=54.
<lucas_> File not found: 'port=54'
<lucas_> Failed to open port=54
<ondrej> netspeed applet is crashing :-(
<xxorroxx> right click , and select
<xxorroxx> 'add to panel'
<lucas_> actually the syntax is -vo xv:port=number
<xxorroxx> hehe
<xxorroxx> they converted it , and its way better
<lucas_> and with port=54 it works
<fabbione> lucas_: right. i was re-reading the man page right now
<lucas_> it doesn't work with port=53
<Lord-Storm> Nov will be a good month for me... new AMD64 Micro Gigabyte computer ubuntu on cd and maybe Java SDK shiped out to me...
<fabbione> lucas_: try with 0,1 first
<fabbione> lucas_: with 2 selection usually you have 2 viewports
<lucas_> port=0 it doesnt
<xxorroxx> lord-storm: you can download java sdk and ubuntu
<lucas_> port=1: Xv: Invalid port parameter, overriding with port 0
<lucas_> so it doesn't
<fabbione> humpf 
<Lord-Storm> Im on what you would call a leech network..... routers overloaded...
<fabbione> lucas_: port base value is not the one we are looking for...
<Lord-Storm> I had to dl mdk 6 times to get a version that wasnt corupt
<fabbione> lucas_: i am checking something...
<andred> It seams like I ran into the same problem as "rsevenic at netscape.net" posted about on the mailing-list, namely that Ubuntu stalls on 'bsdutils' during installation. It fails to read it from the CD.
<andred> I have verified the md5sum on the .iso and it was correct.
<lucas_> what about the md5sum of the CD you burnt ?
<andred> lucas_: I haven't tried that. How do I check that?
<lucas_> md5sum /dev/cdrom might work, depending on your CD burner's options
<lucas_> sbody else might have a more reliable solution
<andred> Ok, just on my cd device. I'll check.
<lucas_> fabbione: I have to go, privmsg me if you want me to test something when I come back
<xxorroxx> can you build kde from source ?
<xxorroxx> or are you guys going to fix the package system
* MacPlusG3 shakes head at ext3 as default FS
<Mithrandir> HcE: unnskyld is seeding, iirc.
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: whats wrong with ext3 
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: it's slow and doesn't scale
<fabbione> lucas_: thanks.. i can't reproduce the crap here.. even with a xvinfo that is as twice as longer as your
<matt_> hrmm anyone here?
<Mithrandir> lamont: around now.
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: whats faster
<HcE> Mithrandir: ok, then there is no point in me doing that too on Trafoen?
<Mithrandir> correct.
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: XFS, reiser
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: XFS is my preferred
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: by how much
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: (and not just 'cause i work for SGI)
<andred> Definately something wrong with the CD...although it's quite weird that two people can get broken CD on exactly the same package.
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: sgi has offices in .au ?
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: quite significantly in some situations. large files and many files in a directory esp
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: yes - there's the Australian Software Group down here in melbourne
<Mithrandir> HcE: actually, it's dessverre
<HcE> Mithrandir: *fnis*
<matt_> anyone else having problems with fonts looking bad? or is it just me
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: what are the average % .. how much faster is XFS
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: depends what you're doing. but, for example, an mkfs takes about 2 seconds with XFS... i shudder to think what ext3 takes on a few hundred gigs
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: on large directories - ext3 does a linear search. XFS is O(log n)
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: ext3 can run out of inodes. XFS allocates them dynamically
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: nice
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: XFS *loves* B+Trees. for free space, for directories.
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: it's extents based, not block number based. so big files are really efficient
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: how much of a problem is it to convert ext3->XFS
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: use tar
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: or some partition resizing and copying (if you can)
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: there's a convertfs program that's meant to automate some stuff
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: would that filesystem have any advantage as far as multimedia/games ?
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: for multimedia, yes. XFS is used a lot in big media housess
<janm> uhmm... is there an easy way to 'upgrade' debian to ubuntu?
<xxorroxx> janm: doubtful
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: a lot are using CXFS these days (clustered version - commercial product)
<xxorroxx> MacPlusG3: I mean just for dealing with alot of mp3's , wav's , games .. etc
<janm> xxorroxx: thanks
<sanxiyn> janm: No.
<sanxiyn> janm: You can try it, if you are brave.
<jdub> janm: it is not recommended at this point :)
<matthewjs> can someone help me set up my 802.11g card
<MacPlusG3> matthewjs: what card?
<Mithrandir> HcE: hm, seems like the torrents are gone now.
<Mithrandir> MacPlusG3: you're FUD-ing
<janm> jdub: now there's the fun :)
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: probably be a little faster. most likely noticable
<MacPlusG3> xxorroxx: but no gaurentees
<matthewjs> MacPlusG3, 2200, i have it working right now, problem is when i start up my laptop it does not work i have to set it up each time
<MacPlusG3> Mithrandir: explain?
<Md> is the ISO tracker dead?
<Mithrandir> MacPlusG3:                    dir_index
<Mithrandir>                           Use  hashed  b-trees  to  speed  up lookups in large
<Mithrandir>                           directories.
<Mithrandir> from tune2fs
<xxorroxx> anyone figured out how to install kde packages yet ?
<MacPlusG3> Mithrandir: new extension - not as fast as doing it natively
<Mithrandir> MacPlusG3: again, FUD.  It's native and it's not a "new extension".
<MacPlusG3> Mithrandir: ext[23]  also doesn't do: extents, delayed allocation, have a repacker
<Mithrandir> it's been there since a long time
<Mithrandir> s/since/for/
<sanxiyn> janm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5117761983
<hypatia> matthewjs: Have a look at Computer menu -> System configuration -> Networking, if you select "Properties" of any card, you can click "Activate when computer starts"
<janm> sanxiyn: cool. thanks.
<alextreme> do we already have a .ogg of mark pronouncing ubuntu? :)
<hypatia> matthewjs: alternatively, you can put "auto" next to the right card in /etc/network/interfaces, I think that's what the GUI does anyway
<MacPlusG3> Mithrandir: yes... but is not default
<hypatia> Is Mark a native speaker?
<hypatia> Of Zulu I mean.
<MacPlusG3> matthewjs: what are you having to do to set it up?
<matthewjs> MacPlusG3, bring down eth0, bring up eth1 then run dhcp on eth1
<xxorroxx> what the hell
<xxorroxx> it can change resolution on-the-fly
<xxorroxx> like windows 
<xxorroxx> heheh
<xxorroxx> cool
<jdub> hypatia: no
<MacPlusG3> matthewjs: set eth0 to not come up automatically, set eth1 to. (my guess is via the networking setup tool thingy)
<Mithrandir> xxorroxx: modern X does that just fine, run xrandr from the command line to play with it.  Or use the GUI thingy.
<Md> who manages the bittorrent tracker? it's dead
<Mithrandir> the torrents are gone, it seems..
* sanxiyn is using gnome-randr-applet.
<sanxiyn> To be honest, I feel no need to change resolution on-the-fly.
<lonewolff> morning all
<lypanov> daniels: nice :)
* lypanov hopes the dang bittorrent will start :P
<Mithrandir> we're working on fixing the bittorrent tracker.
<lypanov> excellent :)
<xxorroxx> sanxiyn: having to restart x to change the resoltion is cool 0_o .. not
<lonewolff> does ubuntu have an rsync miror?
<Mithrandir> lonewolff: yes, but please don't use it unless you are going to set up a full mirror yourself.
<Mithrandir> or you can use a mirror
<Mithrandir> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<lonewolff> Mithrandir: that is why i want it, i wish to add it to my mirror cluster which is goin glive next week, with just about every linux distro i could find
<Mithrandir> lonewolff: there are rsync URL on the URL I mentioned above.
<lonewolff> Mithrandir: thankyou i shalll add that to my nightly rsync
<Md> lonewolff: if you can wait for the tracker to be fixed, probably it will be faster anyway for the first sync
<lypanov> yer
<lypanov> no cdimage mirrors?
<lonewolff> is cdimage.ubuntu.com in the uk?
<Mithrandir> lonewolff: yes
<lonewolff> on what network backbone?
<lypanov> Mithrandir: prefered to start download with this or to wait for bt tracker to come up again?
<Mithrandir> lypanov: bittorrent can continue a partial download, so if you're impatient, just download and then switch to bittorrent once that's back-
<Mithrandir> s/-/./
<HcE> Mithrandir: torrents are gone?
<Mithrandir> HcE: ATM, yes.  thom is looking into it
<HcE> don't follow you
<matthewjs> ok using the gnome network gui thing crashed and it messed up my wnetworking even more heh
<matthewjs> i had to restart
<Mithrandir> HcE: the torrent tracker is down for some reason.  We're working on fixing it. :)
<HcE> ah, ok
<hypatia> matthewjs: yeah it seems rather crashy for me too, I think there's a bug filed
<matthewjs> hypatia, heh.
<matthewjs> hypatia, how else can i set it up then?
<HcE> Mithrandir: I stoped seeding anyway, since dessverre is seeding, and we use the same uplink :)
<matthewjs> hypatia, first time using a debian distro
<hypatia> matthewjs: you want to make a few changes to your /etc/network/interfaces file then
<hypatia> matthewjs: firstly, to stop eth0 coming up automatically, you want to comment out any line saying "auto eth0"
<hypatia> matthewjs: to get eth1 to come up automatically, you want to add an "auto eth1" line
<hypatia> To get eth1 to use dhcp, have a line like this:
<hypatia> "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<hypatia> let me know if there already is an "iface eth1" line.
<hypatia> Here's my eth1 setup (wireless as well):
<hypatia> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<hypatia> name Wireless LAN card
<hypatia> wireless_essid earthsea
<matthewjs> hypatia, there isnt, there is alot of junk in there from the gnome network gui thing
<matthewjs> thats it?
<matthewjs> mine has like 15 lines of stuff
<hypatia> matthewjs: I'll paste you the entire file in /query
<olafura> Will you have a gtk-fied and gtk 2.4 fileselector openoffice in the first release?
<Mithrandir> olafura: I doubt it
<thom> torrents are back up
<olafura> I think fedora core 3 will have it
<Mithrandir> thom: thanks.  You rock, as usual
<rburton> just reinstalled my work desktop with the final preview ISO
<rburton> ROCK
<rburton> apart from apt hanging for 20 seconds before starting a download
<thom> rburton: yay :-)
<azeem> rburton: sudo might timeout on gethostbyname
<Parisi> hmmhmm
<Parisi> What would be the pass for sudo?
<rburton> Parisi: your password
<azeem> oh, so ubuntu runs without NOPASSWD?
<Parisi> hmmm, i didnt even spificy one for it.
* Mithrandir sees bittorrent pick up the traffic and stabilizing at around 2Mbit.
<rburton> Parisi: when you created the first user you entered a password. this is your password and the password sudo asks for
<Livewire> hi, whats ubuntu based on Sarge? presumably it uses APT GET? hows the hardware dtection? -ive got awkward hardware
<lifeless> its based on sid.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: no, it's not based on sarge, it's based on a sid snapshot.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: it uses apt-get,yes.
<Parisi> rburton, rburton how strange, still no luck.
<lifeless> as for hardware, pretty decent... but there is one way to find out :)
<Parisi> I know what my personak pass for my user account is, just wont work for sudo.
<Livewire> thanks Mith and lifeless
<matthewjs> hypatia, that worked thanks :0
<Livewire> im using a SATA drive, does the default kernel have sata support?
<Mithrandir> yes
<thom> Livewire: default kernel is 2.6.8.1 with everything turned on, so yes
<Parisi> I need my sleep anyways.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: if you have hardware that doesn't work and you know how to get it working (what drivers and such), we are interested in getting that information.
<Livewire> ive got a SATA drive, Broadcom based wireless card, Terratec sound card and various USB devices (like a camera)
<thom> broadcom wireless is the sticky one.
* azeem crashes (one of) his GNU/Hurd partition in favor of ubuntu. It better be good.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: SATA should work fine, broadcom wlan card is blatantly non-free and will only work with ndiswrapper (see http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WirelessFirmware )
<thom> azeem: good choice. now you can have >2GB partitions ;-)
<rburton> hm, stracing apt-get shows it spinning on gettimeofday()
<Livewire> im about to sell that Broadcome card .. ive tried NDISwrapper in Mandrake 10 and Knoppix 3.6 NDIS GUI. I had a nightmare with a free driverloader trial in Mandrake also
<Mithrandir> Livewire: USB should work fine, sound card is well supported, to the best of my knowledge.
<azeem> thom: I had that before
<Livewire> yeah its Envy24, Ubuntu should see it
<Livewire> final question: whats the preview release, final testing and feeddback before the real public release?
<thom> Livewire: yep
<rburton> aha, apt is looping on a select(13,...) which is timing out
<thom> full release is one month away
* rburton wonders what 13 is
<Livewire> thom: ok thanks
<matthewjs> can you upgrade from preview to final, or do you have to do a full reinstall?
<Kinnison> rburton: ls -l /proc/`pidof apt-get`/fd/13
<Mithrandir> matthewjs: upgrades will be supported.
<Livewire> :O its got Gnome 2.8 .. im still on 2.4 :S
<trukulo> Mithrandir, does it have a resize partition tool on install ?
<Mithrandir> trukulo: I don't remember.
<trukulo> umm, i mean, parted ? nparted ?
<rburton> Kinnison: a pipe to somewhere :)
<trukulo> or we only have cfdisk as usual?
<Kinnison> rburton: Hmm :-)
<Kinnison> rburton: probably one of the method helpers?
<Mithrandir> trukulo: nope, it doesn't use cfdisk, we're using a slightly modified debian-installer, which doesn't use cfdisk any more.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: we released with 2.8 two hours after it was released. ;)
<rburton> Kinnison: yea, i guess its the http method
<Kinnison> rburton: and that is doing... ?
<trukulo> Mithrandir, and how do you manage partitions?
<matthewjs> Livewire, thats the only reason i installed this was for gnome 2.8 to try it out, now i like this distro and im going to keep it
<Livewire> nice .. ive never used a hard drive installed Debian system ... so Ubuntu looks interesting
<crb> Am I expecting to find Java/Flash etc in the 'restricted' repository?
<Livewire> i also prefer GNOME to KDE
<trukulo> you know, multiple SO installed
<Mithrandir> trukulo: debian-installer uses cdebconf, so it has a custom program called partman.
<trukulo> ah, partman
<rburton> Kinnison: they are both hanging on a select ;)
<Kinnison> rburton: both on a pipe?
<rburton> Kinnison: they both say select(4, ...), but i didn't log it. can i manually call the helpers?
<Kinnison> check /proc/<pidof the helper>/fd/4
<Kinnison> see what that is
<rburton> that is what was odd, it didn't exist
<Kinnison> boggle
<rburton> yeah
* rburton is confused
<Kinnison> I'd try to help more; but I'm fighting to get gcc to ./configure on a solaris box
<rburton> hm, ephy takes an age to hit the security.ubuntu.com url too
<trukulo> Mithrandir, yes, it seems there's a resizing tool in partman
<rburton> odd. "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" is taking 20 seconds after the http command was send for anything to come back
<seb128> that's damn slow here too
<rburton> ok, maybe its just loaded
<rburton> once a connection is made, its fast
<rburton> has apache hit a max clients limit?
* lypanov wonders if the bt is back
<Mithrandir> lypanov: it is
<lypanov> yay :)
<seb128> rburton: dunno, but my apt is "[Waiting for headers] "
<seb128> for like a minute
<Mithrandir> lypanov: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/warty-i386.iso.torrent (change i386 to something else if you're on some other arch)
<azeem> uhm, is there a way to specify an http proxy?
<Livewire> no i586/i686 yet, is that a future port?
<Mithrandir> http_proxy=$proxy 
<seb128> azeem: computer menu -> desktop preferences
<azeem> seb128: I mean during base-config
<Mithrandir> Livewire: that's a possibility, yes.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: in most cases, optimizing everything for i686 doesn't gain you much
<Livewire> ok
<azeem> it asked me whether I want to install packages over the internet and then went ahed. I ^C'd, and then all the packages just got installed from hard disk it seems
<azeem> hmm, disk full
<azeem> not installing grub seems to confuse grub postinst and subsequently ubuntu-artwork
<Livewire> what other WM does Ub come with? XFCE? Enlightenment? .. i assume those are pretty to add if they arent there 
<Mithrandir> azeem: please file bugs
<Kinnison> Livewire: I imagine they're all in universe
<sanxiyn> Livewire: XFCE and Enlightenment is in Debian, so it will be in universe.
<Livewire> sorry what is universe?
* sanxiyn uses XFCE/Debian on one of his lesser computer, actually.
<jordi> Livewire: like "main", but another section with the rest of Debian in it.
<Kinnison> Livewire: universe is all the rest of the debian packages built against ubuntu IIRC
<sanxiyn> Livewire: Ubuntu has 3 sections. main, restricted, universe.
<Mithrandir> Livewire: note that universe is not supported, security-wise or otherwise.
<sanxiyn> Livewire: Well, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Livewire> yeah i see now
<Livewire> its just like debian, stable, unstable, testing
<sanxiyn> Livewire: Nope.
<jordi> nope
<Livewire> crap i'll read the doc
<jordi> it's just like debian "main" "contrib" "non-free"
<Livewire> :P
<jordi> debian stable unstable testing maps to warty hoary perky etc in Ubuntu
<beezly> just tried a warty preview install. it's great :) well done folks
<Mithrandir> jordi: debian woody, sarge, etch maps to warty, hoary, perky.
<sanxiyn> I believe Enlightenment 17 will be very good... Should try it someday.
<jordi> Mithrandir: well yeah. whatever :)
<TongMaster> nice work Ubuntu people. I just upgraded this TiBook and *everything* just works, including DRI. Brilliant.
<jdub> jordi: your new nick rocks
<thom> TongMaster/beezly: cool, thanks
<thom> sanxiyn: well, should it ever get released ;-)
<TongMaster> thom, imagine, DRI working *OUT OF THE BOX* on a TiBook, FFS. it's a miracle :)
<sanxiyn> thom: I think EFL is released... eh, pre-released?
<sanxiyn> thom: I read some docs on Enlightenment Foundation Library and it made a lot of sense.
<TongMaster> thom, released? e17? I was using two years ago, it was pretty good but I think it's been re-written twice since then.
<thom> sanxiyn: yeah, the libraries look pretty cool, although i think with the new X stuff a lot they do becomes less interesting
<thom> TongMaster: nod
<TongMaster> It's a real moving target.
<thom> TongMaster: i was excited when i was using EFM ;-)
<TongMaster> heh, EFM was swoit.
<TongMaster> I stopped using E17 because it was *too* much of a moving target.
<thom> ya
<rburton> cursed NEC gave this dvd drive a label of "_NEC blaa blaa"
<rburton> bloody underscore 
<thom> rburton: ooh, lovely
<jdub> rburton: haha
<rburton> i'll write up my install experience over lunch
<rburton> hi robster
<robster> hey ross
<sanxiyn> Their canvas library, Evas, claims to run on X11, DirectFB, /dev/fb* directly, OpenGL, QTopia... Also theming part looked like Winamp skin/script done right. Well, let's see when e17 will be released. :(
<TongMaster> although, thom, I did have a little sook about the choice 2nd+3rd buttons ;)
<thom> TongMaster: everyone and there dog uses different ones
<thom> we picked the ones that seemed to piss everyone off the least
<jordi> jdub: are you serious about that?
<jordi> :)
<TongMaster> yeah, they are a good choice but I still had to have a token sook after such an easy install.
<jdub> totally man
<TongMaster> :)
<khalek> daniels used to work for NEC blame him :)
<Livewire> Could i boot 3 OSs from one drive? 2 linux distros, one of them Ubuntu and M$ windows ? ive only ever booted 2 at once
<jordi> jdub: RAD!
<jordi> so Oskuro was that bad?
<thom> Livewire: sure
<rburton> Livewire: you can boot as many as you want, you've just got to handle the bootloader
<Livewire> ive just recieved a free copy of SuSE 9.1 with all the manuals, i'd be stupid not to use it
<trukulo> jordi, well, if you play fanhunter, oskuro rocks for the villain
<trukulo> lol
<jordi> wtf is fanhunter?
<Livewire> but ubuntu sounds too good not to try
<trukulo> jordi, rpg
<thom> Livewire: the ubuntu installer will work out what else you have on the disk available and set that up. dunno about any other distros (well, debian does the same)
<az[a] zel> especially since it supports AMD64
<az[a] zel> I'm yet to see a good distro for AMD64
<jordi> trukulo: and there's a character called oskuro?
* az[a] zel is downloading ubuntu-amd64 via bittorrent as we speak
<Mithrandir> az[a] zel: I'm _very_ interested in any amd64 specific problems you stumble over.
<trukulo> jordi, no, there are characters called Xtremo, ridli, constantine...
<amran> hello ppl. im runnin debian/unstable and i want to try ubuntu. can i just change my /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade my way to ubuntu?
<az[a] zel> Mithrandir, yup
<trukulo> jordi, where r u from?
<Mithrandir> amran: you'll probably hit some rough edges that way, but it should work.
<amran> its the rough edges that worry me the most
<Mithrandir> amran: pin warty higher > 1000 and it'll downgrade anything which is newer in unstable.
<jordi> trukulo: Valncia
<rburton> amran: if you worry about rough edges, reinstall.  this is why i keep /home on a separate partition :)
<amran> rburton:  or rsync'd to another partition ;)
<daniels> khalek: not my fault, blame thombot
<trukulo> jordi, so, it's a spanish role playing game, by cels pinyols, one of the villains is curro jimenez, it's a parody
<trukulo> jordi, forget it, i'm OT
<sanxiyn> (or even keep /home under Version Control!)
<robster> heh
<jdub> hi robster 
<robster> jdub: heyas
<amran> sanxiyn:  i wish i knew how to
<joh_> I really like this thing :) grats!
<sanxiyn> amran: cd $HOME; cvs import /var/cvs x y z (etc.)
<amran> sanxiyn:  your crazy
<sanxiyn> One of my friend work at Yahoo. I heard that Yahoo keeps there /etc in CVS.
<sanxiyn> s/there/their/
<amran> if i was gonna version control my home dir, id prob use subversion not cvs
<sanxiyn> That works too. :-)
<Kinnison> given how much I move stuff around; I'd probably use arch
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: arch can't check out subtrees, though, so you would have to use configs or something
<robster> sanxiyn: thats quite common when you have multiple admins, RCS would be more apropriate though probably
<lifeless> I'd use arch regardless... but i'm biased
<sanxiyn> This is an interesting read: http://www.kitenet.net/~joey/cvshome.html
<sanxiyn> (CVS $HOME, or keeping your life in CVS.)
<MacPlusG3> RCS/CVS with permissions with /etc can be fun
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: I like the idea of tla build-config configs/tilde-dsilvers
<MacPlusG3> where 'fun' means pains in the behind
<robster> Mithrandir: that doesnt worry daniel, he has a "--" on his keyboard
* Kinnison tickles robster
<Mithrandir> robster: tab completion.
* Kinnison makes a mental note to really really tickle robster
<rburton> seb128: how about turning on the gnome/xrdb magic in ubuntu?
<rburton> (speaking of which, its semi-broke in testing)
<jdub> rburton: ooh, totally
<rburton> jdub: i want it on in sarge too but nobody else agrees
<sanxiyn> Also this: http://svn.kitenet.net/trunk/
<sanxiyn> Mind-boggling: he has three $HOME modules, namely home-base, home-full, home-plus. ;;;
<jsubl2> so what is folks doing for moz plugins.  I like to watch news videos.  I usually use mplayer
<jdub> rburton: i fully endorse this suggestion </quimby>
<sanxiyn> jsan: mozilla-mplayer works. mozilla-bonobo + totem also works, but is unstable.
<sanxiyn> oops
<sanxiyn> it was to jsubl2.
<seb128> rburton: yeah. when/where did you talk about this for sarge ?
<jsubl2> sanxiyn, did you apt-get it.  
<rburton> seb128: on d-g-g iirc, or maybe just the irc channel
<sanxiyn> jsubl2: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/mozilla-bonobo
<jsubl2> thanks
<az[a] zel> damn I'm getting a nice rate off of bittorrent :) must be a few AMD64 users out there
<az[a] zel> I also own an ibook, maybe I should download the ppc version...
<sanxiyn> Eh, what really is the problem with getting mplayer in Debian?
<thom> a fair number of high bandwidth machines have BT running on all three isos :-)
<chronic> evenin all
<sanxiyn> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/mozilla-mplayer is already officialy in Debian. :(
<lypanov> :D
<az[a] zel> 17 seeds, 4 peers
<az[a] zel> so you guys are providing these machines?
<jsubl2> sanxiyn, ok thanks.  so it is okay to get those few little things from debian unstable
<az[a] zel> (some of them) ?
<sanxiyn> jsubl2: I don't know.
<thom> az[a] zel: myself, mithrandir are certainly
<Ass_on_Fire> Just installed ubuntu and need some help with installing the nvidia driver. Anyone know how?
<sanxiyn> jsubl2: I *think* mplayer and mozilla-mplayer may be okay. I am not very sure about mozilla-bonobo, considering Ubuntu is GNOME 2.8.
<az[a] zel> cool.. I only have 512/128 adsl, so my upload speed is sucks, heh
<daniels> i'm providing a seed on 100MBit in the US
<rburton> Ass_on_Fire: the kernel module is already installed, install nvidia-glx and then change "nv" to "nvidia" in XF86Config
<daniels> (well, it has a 100MBit link, and it's on multiple gigabit links that never even blink)
<sanxiyn> (btw, mozilla-bonobo can embed gpdf to view PDF file in the browser and that's cool too.)
<Ass_on_Fire> k, thx :)
<sanxiyn> Hm, what's the status of Java in Ubuntu?
<rburton> sanxiyn: non distributable i'd guess
<Mithrandir> az[a] zel: I'm on a 100Mbit university connection in .no, so well, it's fast enough.
<sanxiyn> Two free Java applet plugins, kaffe-oji-plugin and gcjwebplugin, both sucks badly.
<rburton> is cdimage.ubuntu.com actually alive?
* lypanov just downloading the torrent
<sanxiyn> Eh, not plugin themselves, but underlying free Java implementation (particularly of AWT) I think.
<Mithrandir> mdz: should I upload the new ooo with the .desktop fixes?
<jdub> sanxiyn: see the FAQ on the wiki
* lypanov got a download speed faster than his adsl is specced to allow :)
<sanxiyn> rburton: Yes.
<sanxiyn> jdub: I am just complaining. Sorry.
<jdub> sanxiyn: sounded like a perfectly valid question to me ;)
<sanxiyn> jdub: gcjwebplugin and its dependency is all GPL-licensed free software.
<sanxiyn> jdub: It *can* view some Java applets on the net, but it can crash badly. :(
<emk> I've got to go
<cef> sanxiyn: yeah but java as a whole sucks generally
<sanxiyn> cef: Why?
<khalek> license for one
<cef> sanxiyn: because there are so many applets that simply won't run under JRE 1.4, because they were written either with stuff that has been removed from the standard, or they are just buggy junk that java allows you to write
<cef> sanxiyn: I need java myself for a number of reasons, and unfortunately it almost ends up being that I need at least 4 or 5 machines with different jre installs so that I can actually use all the apps I need to use in my work day
<sanxiyn> khalek: I am not talking about SUN's Java.
<cef> sanxiyn: and that's irrespective of windows/linux/whatever
<khalek> sanxiyn: well many people build things against it and many of the alternatives aither also have a sucky license or don't implement everything
<sanxiyn> khalek: So help implementing it.
<sanxiyn> IMO Java-as-a-technology is cool. Language is not *that* bad, class libraries are comprehensive, and 3rd party libraries built upon the base is large, also community.
<cef> god forbid if anyone wants to use the java applets in any cisco stuff. they ONLY work with sun's JRE 1.3 (not even 1.4)
<sanxiyn> cef: Too bad. :(
<cef> sanxiyn: yeah.. as a network/systems admin, controlling certain cisco products is part of my job
<cef> though cisco need to get off their rear and do something about that.. jre1.3 won't install on XP or 2003. *grin*
<beezly> you use java to do that stuff?
<khalek> sanxiyn: its a moving target though and I'm not overly fond of java myself
<cef> beezly: CMS (cluster management suite) is written in java
<beezly> eugh
<cef> beezly: and if you're setting up their wireless switching thing, the interface is java..
<beezly> wireless switching thing?
<cef> yes, you CAN do it by cli, but it's no fun at all
<cef> beezly: can't remember the name of their 'all encompassing' wireless product suite.. it's something horrendus in cost tho
<beezly> wireless lan solutions engine?
<beezly> the location manager in that is java
<cef> nah the thing that sits on top of WLSE
<cef> but yeah
<LoneTech> Congrats on the prerelease. I just joined the i386 torrent.
<cef> and a lot of networking vendors are switching to java for their products like that.. which in itself is worrying
<ryo> can I ask a question regardindg alsa problems after installation in this channel?
<Mithrandir> ryo: sure
<cef> ryo: that's what this channel is for. ask away!
<nawty> hallo folks...
<beezly> heh, have to get used to not typing "su" all the time :)
<beezly> he na
<nawty> how do i make debian default to apache2 
<beezly> hey nawty, even
<ryo> well, it simply can't find any available alsa card, but alsaconf recognize it
<ryo> modprobe.d/sound seems ok, has the right alias stuff
<ryo> the modules all are loaded
<LoneTech> debian doesn't default to having a webserver installed, you'd just have to make sure apache2 is the only web server installed
<sam> hya
<nawty> LoneTech: for example if i go aptitude install cacti 
<nawty> LoneTech: it attempts to install apache1 not 2, how do i make it do 2 
<LoneTech> it depends on "apache | apache-ssl | apache-perl | apache2", meaning apache is the default, just ask it to install apache2 too: aptitude install cacti apache2
<sanxiyn> nawty: Aha, install apache2 first, and then install other softwares.
<LoneTech> apache2 will satisfy the dependency.
<nawty> LoneTech: thanks :) 
<nawty> LoneTech: aptitude install cacti apache2 seems to want to install apache
<LoneTech> odd. try just installing apache2 first?
<nawty> oki, trying now 
<xTina> hi
<nawty> hi
* LoneTech likes bittorrent.
<LoneTech> "dl speed: 961.8 KB/s"
<sanxiyn> 131 kB/s here.
<vegai> does Ubuntu use the Debian repositories?
<sanxiyn> vegai: No.
<Mithrandir> vegai: not directly, no.
<Mithrandir> vegai: we sync packages off them, though
<vegai> ah. So there'll be more or less the same software in both?
<Mithrandir> more or less, yes.
<nawty> Mithrandir: .za mirrors ? 
<Mithrandir> nawty: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<Mithrandir> no .za mirrors yet, it seems
<jedi> nice ISP az[a] zel :)
<vegai> does Ubuntu use the same bugreporting system as Debian?
<Qerub> vegai: See topic.
<sanxiyn> vegai: It's Bugzilla.
<vegai> ah 
<vegai> ah :-(
<egonizer> I installed gnome 2.8 from ubuntu over debian sid, the 'computer' menu i place of the 'action' menu is a great improvement, IMHO. Now I can keep the desktop without any icon :-)
<LoneTech> will you transfer to "Malone"?
<nawty> :( 
<vegai> is there something the devs didn't like about the Debian's bugreporting system?
<Kamion> god, just took me like an hour to catch up here
<nawty> LoneTech: what happens with mod_php if i install apache2 
<Kamion> LoneTech: eventually, yeah
<nawty> LoneTech: will it modify the configuration and etc ? 
<LoneTech> nawty: I think so, though it may just ask you.
<sanxiyn> nawty: Eh, no.
<nawty> oki, :) 
<nawty> oh, erm...
<ralph> hi, can anyone tell me where to find the kernel sources?
<nawty> so which one is it ? 
<sanxiyn> nawty: For apache2 you need something like apache-modconf enable php4 or whatever.
<Kamion> vegai: I'm one of the *developers* of Debian's bug tracking system :-) There was some debate about it, Canonical also employs one of Bugzilla upstream and we'll be switching to our own eventually
<sanxiyn> nawty: I think it's documented in /usr/share/doc/<apache2-php4-module>/README.Debian.
<nawty> bah, ill stick to apache1 then for the moment 
<vegai> Kamion: "our own" means specific to Ubuntu?
<sanxiyn> nawty: Well, it's pretty easy actually.
<Kamion> vegai: Malone, as above
<Kamion> vegai: there are some things we want to do that no existing bug tracking system really handles very well
<LoneTech> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ubuntuprojects/document_view
<jdub> vegai: (and would be horrifically hard to integrate into existing systems)
<LoneTech> I am particularly interested in Rosetta.
<vegai> okay...
<jdub> LoneTech: :)
<jdub> LoneTech: coming soon :)
<LoneTech> I've been asked to assist in a swedish translation of Xandros, and found that their existing internationalization support is rather inconsistent.
<LoneTech> going to submit some reports, but it's a bit alarming when they miss slight issues like the *existence* of keys, or "local" (as in non-US!) paper formats.
<nawty> sanxiyn: ok, ill try apache2 then :) 
<LoneTech> oh, the torrent is complete.
<maswan> Hmm.. Are the torrents in need of additional seeds?
<jdub> hey maswan!
<LoneTech> not the i386 one: 54 seeds, 6 leechers.
<maswan> hi there jdub 
<Mithrandir> maswan: not really, I think..  my i386 seed is running with ~1.3Mbit up
<rburton> hi ninja
* maswan is a mirror admin, as usual. :)
<maswan> Mithrandir: ACK
<ninja> hiya rburton :)
<Mithrandir> my ppc is ~550kbit, the amd64 is ~50kbit ATM.
<Mithrandir> maswan: and we're more or less on the same net, I guess. :P
<maswan> Mithrandir: Yeah
<Kamion> LoneTech: those are actually fairly easy to fix, it's just that getting it right for every language and keyboard layout on the planet is a bit ... non-trivial
<LoneTech> true.
<maswan> Mithrandir: no fai/jumpstart/roboinst/nim or other automagic network install stuff yet in here?
<LoneTech> but Debian upstream has tables for guessing connections between keyboards, languages and locales iirc, as well as paper format selection, and there's no trace of them in xandros
<LoneTech> debian upstream made the horrible mistake of assuming everyone had Mac-specific USB keyboards for some time, though ;)
<jdub> rburton: how did your reinstall go?
<rburton> jdub: cool. got some notes, will mail soon
<jdub> oh rad
<LoneTech> now to figure out how to feed ubuntu to my laptop..
<Kamion> LoneTech: not quite, it's more complicated than that
<beezly> hmm, evolution is doing crazy things with its calendar for me
<Kamion> LoneTech: the keyboard layouts are all called "mac-usb-*", and there was some conflation of hardware with keyboard layout; that's still an issue
<beezly> events don't appear on the calendar when I add them, but do appear in the gnome clock thing
<Kamion> LoneTech: I don't think we (er, "we" == Debian) ever actually assumed USB hardware though
<Mithrandir> Kamion: it's fun juggling hats? ;)
<beezly> then I unload my calendar (unclick the tick box), and re-enable it again.. and the events magically re-appear
<LoneTech> Kamion: but there's a choice now. several upgrades/installs for me actually didn't show a question but silently converted se to mac-usb-se or something.
<khalek> the mac laptops use adb internally for one
<Qerub> beezly: File a bug in Ubuntu's bugzilla maybe?
<LoneTech> my personal favourite distro is still debian, anyway. I'm looking into Ubuntu more as something to recommend.
<andred> I seriously suspect something is not right with the Ubuntu i386 ISO. I've burnt it now twice on two different computers and on read them on two different CD's and I get reading errors ...
<LoneTech> ah, install/netboot, just what I was hoping for!
<rburton> andred: worked fine for me
<LoneTech> andred: read errors can't be in the ISO
<beezly> Qerub: I don't think I can replicate it
<Mithrandir> andred: have you checked the md5sum?
<andred> Mithrandir, Yes, it matches.
<beezly> just gone through the same actions again and it's not done it
<LoneTech> CD-Rs are always an adventure
<Mithrandir> andred: if you burn it, then read it back using dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum -, does the md5sum match?
<fabbione> daniels: see also #271235
<fabbione> ops
* LoneTech will bbl, errands to run
<andred> The thing is, another guy reported the exact same error on the mailing list too; his read fails on the exact same Debian file.
<Kamion> LoneTech: mac-usb-uk is absolutely correct, but mac-usb-es isn't; there's some brokenness in some of the keymaps I think
<rburton> andred: this might be the weird DMA problem some machines have
<andred> Mithrandir, I'm doing "md5sum" on the CD device, and after a while I get reading errors.
<ninja> does Ubunti come with a working gthumb?
<rburton> ninja: yes
<beezly> andred: perhaps you have writers that get upset with certain bit-patterns on certain media?
<vegai> does Ubuntu have kde-3.3?
<ninja> handy
<tseng> vegai: hah no way
<Mithrandir> vegai: no
<beezly> andred: either way, check the md5sum from your written media
<andred> bdale, See what I said above.
<vegai> tseng: hmm?
<andred> rburton, I usually haven't had problems with DMA. Is it a problem specific to a kernel?
<lypanov> vegai: sounds like a troll
<vegai> lypanov: what? why?
<Mithrandir> andred: if dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum - does give you read errors, you have a problem with your writer, somehow.
<lypanov> vegai: i'd love to see kde pkgs :)
<lypanov> vegai: i mean tseng sounds like a troll
<vegai> oh, ah
<tseng> haha, right.
<beezly> andred: if you get io errors whilst reading the disk, it's not a problem with the iso image you burned
<Qerub> vegai: "Although we're concentrating on GNOME with Ubuntu, stay tuned for some interesting KDE stuff on the way. :-)"
<andred> Mithrandir, I have burnt it at my place and now at a friends house, so the burn is okay. The *reading* could be a problem perhaps.
<rburton> andred: i'm not sure, but we had the problem on a machine here. worked most of the time but d-i produced read errors. turn dma off, iirc hdc=nodma is the trick in grub
<lypanov> hey hey Qerub :)
<Mithrandir> andred: yes, either the reading or the writing, then. :)
<lypanov> Qerub: ur at con* also?
<Qerub> lypanov: howdy :-)
<daniels> cef: ping
<lypanov> yoyo daniels :)
<al_> hi
<Qerub> lypanov: con*?
<andred> rburton, Hmm, ok. A Debian ISO of Sarge works perfectly though, so that's a bit strange.
<daniels> lypanov: hello there
<rburton> yes, that is
<lypanov> daniels: how's ya laptop doin'?
<daniels> lypanov: trying our fine distribution?
<cef> daniels: yo
<lypanov> daniels: thinking of :)
<daniels> lypanov: it isn't. thom's strong-armed me into buying an x40.
<lypanov> daniels: just downloaded :)
<andred> rburton,  And the fact that I barf on bsdutils and the guy on the mailing-list does the same.
<lypanov> daniels: dang u stil didn't get it fixed? :/
<lypanov> daniels: that sukxkrz
<lypanov> daniels: still an x40 would be nice :)
<daniels> lypanov: the x40 is love
<lypanov> hehe
<daniels> yeah, about 9 days away
<lypanov> nice :>
<lypanov> congratz on ur new relationship then :P
<daniels> heh. it's all thom's fault. i really want a powerbook, seriously.
<lypanov> hehe
<lypanov> they are kinda cute admittedly
<cef> daniels: everything is thom's fault
<lypanov> cef: :P
<lypanov> umm
<lypanov> what does PermitRootLogin default to in ubuntu?
<lypanov> is there a "securing debian" guide somewhere by any changes?
<lypanov> s/ges/ces/
<mjg59> If powerbooks had working power management under Linux, they might approach the excellence of the X40
<khalek> you have to pick your model
<khalek> some have working suspend and all
<Mithrandir> daniels: you're getting an x40?
<khalek> they generally aren't the latest ones
<daniels> Mithrandir: yeah
<Mithrandir> daniels: you evil, evil person.
<lypanov> Mithrandir: the bt worked perfectly btw
<Mithrandir> lypanov: goodie :)
<daniels> Mithrandir: yeah
<lypanov> Mithrandir: say thx to the fixer :)
<Mithrandir> lypanov: it's thom, he's in here.
<lypanov> thx thom :)
<khalek> daniels: so I take it you guys are set for x40 testing then?
<beezly> is there an alternative way to get to the "Computer" menu in GNOME?
<daniels> khalek: always have been
<khalek> daniels: now there are 2 people who don't have x40s?
<Kamion> lypanov: "yes" (I'm the openssh maintainer in Debian too ...)
<Kamion> lypanov: since Ubuntu doesn't set the root password by default, it's even less important than it is in Debian
<lypanov> Kamion: you have sudo etc setup?
<daniels> khalek: heh. most everyone has an x40, a couple have/had powerbooks, and one holdout has an hp.
<Kamion> lypanov: yes
<lypanov> gtk2 gui's for all installer progs?
<tseng> its ncurses
<tseng> you dont have to look at it very long
<lypanov> is the installer itself sudo or the backend sudo?
<lypanov> oops sorry. i meant during runtime
<tseng> sudo doesnt have much to do with the installer at all
<TerminX> what's the likelyhood of Ubuntu debs working on Debian?
<lypanov> as in. after installation. is there a gtk2 proggie for looking at installed pkgs etc?
<Kamion> lypanov: synaptic, runs inside gksudo
<tseng> ah yep
<Kamion> eventually we'd want to make it just use sudo for the backend obviously, IIRC we didn't have time for warty unfortunately
<ricky_clarkson> So, is Ubuntu continually based on Debian or is it based on some snapshot taken at some point in the past?
<Mithrandir> ricky_clarkson: snapshot
<lypanov> looks nice
<Mithrandir> ricky_clarkson: but the next release will be a newer snapshot, and so on.
<lypanov> Kamion: i'm *very* happy to hear that you guys have a clue :P
<mooch> the name is not explained in the announcement...
<lamont> morning
<mooch> morning, lamont
<Mithrandir> hi mooch 
<Kamion> lypanov: hey, we have one of the Debian security team working for us, he'd jump up and down on our skulls if we were being security-clueless ...
<Qerub> lypanov: con*?
<Mithrandir> mooch: '"Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "Humanity To Others"'
<daniels> lamont: morning dude
<lypanov> Qerub: oh sorry. company name
<daniels> mooch: 'a person is a person through other people'
<ricky_clarkson> Mithrandir: Sounds like a reasonable idea.  I was at a Gentoo meeting recently (hosting it, but I'm nothing to do with Gentoo) and remarked that one of Debian's faults is the slow stable process.
<lypanov> Qerub: i went off to look for the spelling of the one word i couldn't spell :P
<lypanov> Kamion: :>
<Qerub> lypanov: Er. No? :) Why would I be that? :) I'm just a clueless lamer.
<Qerub> lypanov: Canonical BTW.
<mooch> found it in the wiki, but thanks!
<lypanov> Kamion: tho i don't like the idea of u getting ur skull squashed :)
<lypanov> Qerub: maybe finally i'll actually remember that :P
<mooch> is ubuntu in need of a sysadm? :)
<Kamion> lypanov: nor I
<daniels> mooch: we have some very good ones right now, but thanks for the offer :)
<Mithrandir> mooch: I doubt it. :)
<Qerub> Is someone gonna provide some space for community driven KDE support in Ubuntu?
<ricky_clarkson> mooch: Nobody's in need of a sysadm, they're in need of systems that Just Work(tm) :)
<Kamion> Qerub: yes; I'm not sure we can give you a timeline yet, but that's very much the plan
<mooch> damn... :/
<lypanov> Kamion: good :)
<mooch> well, gotta go to get a tattoo
<mooch> bbl
<al_> hi
<lypanov> have fun mooch :P
<nawty> LoneTech: still around ? 
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by Md
<nawty> sanxiyn: around ? 
<Qerub> Kamion: Great. I'm right that KDE is currently excluded, even in the "unsupported" repository?
<sanxiyn> nawty: Yep.
<Qerub> Kamion: Am I*
<nawty> sanxiyn: what was the place you said i should have a look around to find the apache2 configure stuff for mod_php ? 
<nawty> sanxiyn: and how exactly should i go about installing mod_php4 with apache2 ? 
<Gman> 'Also note that Daniel Stone, the freedesktop.org's release manager, is in the Ubuntu team. That says something.'
<Gman> daniels, what does that say? :/
<Gman> daniels, :P
<sanxiyn> nawty: Eh...
<sanxiyn> nawty: /query me
<lypanov> Gman: that he totally kicks ass? :P
<Qerub> Gman: I think it has to do with X.org.
<Kamion> Qerub: the source is in universe, but I believe there was some build problem, and generally up to now we've been ignoring build problems in universe
<Gman> ahh
<fabbione> Gman: that he sits on his chair and i do the real work _P
<Gman> haha
<Kamion> Qerub: it's an issue for people, though, so somebody is looking at it ...
<Qerub> Kamion: Sounds fair enough :)
<sanxiyn> fabbione: Hehe.
<jordi> yay fabbione :)
<Leoric> hi
<nawty> halo 
<Leoric> what is the "way to do it" when I need a package from debian that isnt included in ubuntu?
<Leoric> I really need gvim :)
<Mithrandir> Leoric: universe
<Kamion> Leoric: vim-gnome's in universe
<Kamion> ouch, archive is *so* much slower than it used to be ...
<maswan> Kamion: More mirrors and cut public access to the main archive? :)
<Leoric> universe?
<Leoric> ahh, I see
<Leoric> sources.list :(
<ricky_clarkson> Does ubuntu handle source packages in a different way to Debian at all?
<Leoric> :)
<fooishbar> i'm almost beginning to think that fooishbar.org has issues under high load
<tseng> your server sucks, admit it
<fooishbar> ber.
<tseng> mine sucks more
<fabbione> daniels: can you get in contact with upstream about the Xv problem?
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: how d'you mean?
<Loduriel> I've got a Netgear MA311(a wireless pci adapter) working with the orinoco module, will it be recognised by the installer? or will i need to set it up after?
<daniels> fabbione: I can try, but we don't have any nv guys -- only nvidia themselves :\
<Kamion> Loduriel: that's fairly vanilla, should be recognized
<Kamion> Loduriel: if it doesn't, send us the PCI id
<ricky_clarkson> Kamion: Just wondering whether it can keep the Gentoo types happy too.
<Loduriel> Kamion, thx for the info!
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: right now we're working pretty much the same way as Debian
<fabbione> daniels: better than nothing
<ricky_clarkson> Is there any plan for change that way?
<Qerub> What about ndiswrapper? :)
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: there are other bits of Canonical working on alternatives, though
* lypanov would switch in a moment to ubuntu if it had a emerge like apt-source
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: more news when it happens :)
<nawty> *dances round*
<Kamion> lypanov: Ubuntu itself will stay Debian-style, I imagine
<Qerub> lypanov: it would take about 20 min for you too code something like that :)
<Kamion> it's a binary distribution, deal
<lypanov> Qerub: 5 :P
<Qerub> lypanov: then do it
<tseng> there isnt much reason to build you own when the packages work well
<lypanov> Kamion: no :)
<azeem> lypanov: ITP ubuntu-personal-buildd
<Qerub> tseng: "optimization!"
<tseng> Qerub: lies
<lypanov> ezsquirt: itmp?
<lypanov> oops
<lypanov> azeem: itp?
<Kamion> sooner or later there'll be better facilities for this though
<Qerub> tseng: please notice the two "s
<lypanov> Kamion: good :)
<Kamion> Qerub: it's already tuned for p4 ...
<Qerub> please, i was just kidding.
<Kamion> lypanov: debianism, "intent to package"
<lypanov> Kamion: i hate gentoo's compile times now that i no longer have a 3 machine cluster :)
<ricky_clarkson> Well, Debian provides source package utilities for a reason.  For whatever purpose, people do like to tinker.
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: the main reason for that is that Debian developers need them
<lypanov> Kamion: ah. thx
<ricky_clarkson> I suppose it'd be nice to do apt-get install somepackage --no-gtk
<Qerub> Kamion: Oh. I haven't seen that information anywhere.
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: the complexities of that are unbelievable :)
<ricky_clarkson> Kamion: Not really.
<lypanov> Kamion: yeah. its difficult. but its freakishly useful
<Kamion> yes, really - it's fundamentally a very different style of distribution
<lypanov> actually my main reason for loving source installs is that making ebuilds is trivial
<Mithrandir> Kamion: DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nogtk apt-get -b source $pkg 
<Qerub> and debian usually provies "-gtk" or "-qt" packages...
<ricky_clarkson> That's how Gentoo works, except the --no-gtk is called a USE flag.  There's no reason that apt-get install somepackage --no-gtk couldn't build a source package, then install the resulting binary.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: if pkg respected that, it _could_ work.
<Kamion> Mithrandir: right, but then you have to deal with build-dependencies
<lypanov> Mithrandir: that would rock
<ricky_clarkson> Qerub: -gtk and -qt is just a waste of package name space, like having the version number in the package name.
<lypanov> poor clee :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: true, but that just means wrapping the apt-get call.
<Kamion> ricky_clarkson: we do have a Gentoo guy on staff, one of the things he's been looking at is related
<lypanov> daniels: machine died?
* tseng shakes head
<Mithrandir> Kamion: though, you'd get too many build-deps installed.
<ricky_clarkson> Mithrandir: Does that command line you gave actually work?
<ricky_clarkson> Mithrandir: You could remove them after building.
<lypanov> how can i install a specific (old) version of a pkg? (easy in gentoo, just rename the file)
<Qerub> ricky_clarkson: it would work if debian/rules supported it
<lypanov> a checkinstall gui would rock
<ricky_clarkson> Qerub: *ooh*
<Qerub> lypanov: i'm actually doing something like that
<lypanov> Qerub: yer i know
<lypanov> Qerub: thats incidently y i asked u about con* thing :)
<Qerub> i'm just a lazy fart when doing it.
<lypanov> hehe
<lypanov> i would love it :)
<Qerub> the non-gui part is working though.
<lypanov> removes my will to use gentoo completely
<Loduriel> Qerub, any project page or something?
<Kamion> lypanov: specific version: apt-get install <package>=<version>, provided that you have an entry in sources.list providing that
<lypanov> as its custom pkgs and specific version installs that keep me using gentoo
<lypanov> Kamion: whats that entry? thats the problem i had :|
<Qerub> Loduriel: i've got about two lines written about it. it's just a very short shell script.
<Loduriel> Qerub, ok
<Kamion> lypanov: well, in Debian's case you go to snapshot.debian.net; we've nothing like that for Ubuntu yet, we'd much rather fix the problems that cause you to be using the old version in the first place
<Loduriel> it's a great idea though
<ricky_clarkson> Kamion: Yeah, but you can't have more than one version of the same package installed into the same / with dpkg.  I thought that was what he was talking about, Gentoo's slots.
<Qerub> Loduriel: you can try http://vemod.net/slask/software/quickpackage2
<Qerub> Loduriel: and don't laugh :)
<lypanov> Kamion: my last example. broken bison came out. kde's dcop was fucked totally by it. needed to downgrade before i could commit
<Loduriel> Qerub, i promiss not to
<Qerub> Loduriel: or: feel free to laugh, but remeber that i'm fully aware of it.
<lypanov> Qerub: why not implement the gui in some scripting lang?
<Qerub> lypanov: i'm on my way :)
<Qerub> lypanov: i just have to learn it first. hehe.
<Qerub> lypanov: i've been looking at kommander and kjsembed.
<Qerub> lypanov: i've got a .ui file ready actually
<Kamion> lypanov: fix bison :)
<Qerub> lypanov: feel free to help me :) this front hasn't moved in two months or something.
<Kamion> (or fix KDE, whichever is relevant ...)
<Qerub> lypanov, Loduriel: anyway, the simplicity is pretty obvious.
<Loduriel> Qerub, i do agree
<Loduriel> Qerub, perl/GTK2 or ruby/GTK2 are very good gui scripting languages, maybe you should try em
<nawty> why is the libmysql client 3.x and the mysql-common 4.
<nawty> ? 
<nawty> anyone ? 
<Qerub> Loduriel: I'll have to start with a KDE GUI (in order to survive).
<fabbione> (womd gptp 2
<fabbione> oh yeah
<lypanov> Kamion: no thanks :) more important things to do :)
<lypanov> Kamion: i fixed kde instead in the end
<lypanov> Kamion: by removing the dep on bison :P
<lypanov> (or yacc)
<lypanov> Qerub: i'd suggest qtruby of course :)
<Qerub> lypanov: Ruby feels like an uncommon dependency.
<Kamion> lypanov: right, but that's *our* approach - fundamentally it's the right thing to do if your goal's to release a stable distribution, and within stable releases by definition such things shouldn't happen ...
<Qerub> lypanov: What have you fixed?
* lamont has uploaded some chunks of kde, needs to get the archive slightly un-frozen for them to actually show up.
<Kamion> frozen?
<seb128> we are frozen ?
<lamont> Kamion: apparently... accepted mail, but no happy-happy-joy-joy
<seb128> that's why my gnome-theme fix doesn't show up in the archive :/
<lypanov> Qerub: i rewrote dcopidl out of boredom
<lypanov> Kamion: agreed
<lamont> seb128: yeah - I expect it was elmo efficiency in locking down the release for preview-release timeframe.
<lamont> since everything between now and then must be approved...
<seb128> yeah ...
<seb128> fabbione: here ?
<Kamion> lamont: I didn't think the approval was mechanically enforced
<fabbione> yes
<lamont> Kamion: me either, but empirical evidence suggests otherwise.
<seb128> fabbione: could you look on #1272 please ? Seems to be a keymap problem rather than a gnome one ... but I don't know a lot about keymap stuff
<fabbione> seb128: what can i do for you?
<fabbione> neither do i..
<seb128> ok
<fabbione> but i will look
<lamont> Kamion: and elmo was asking mdz about approvers yesterday, ISTR
<seb128> do we have somebody with knowledge in this area ? :)
<Kamion> keymaps might have to be fixed in the installer / console-data
<seb128> fabbione: just have a quick look and let me know if you have some idea, thanks
<fabbione> seb128: i am reading it now
<seb128> ok
<seb128> Kamion: have you seen the .be guys getting .de keymap bugs ?
<Loduriel> bye everyone
<Kamion> vaguely, I've been totally overwhelmed with information today
<fabbione> seb128: i would ask him if the problem is persisten all over the applications (that would make it more a X problem)
<fabbione> seb128: otherwise i have no clue
<seb128> fabbione: ok, thanks
<Kamion> seb128: if it's reproducible in a console, feel free to assign it to me
<seb128> ok
<srbaker> does ubuntu use debian-installer?
<Keybuk> yes
<Kamion> srbaker: yes, somewhat modified
<MacPlusG3> is there a place to report bugs?
<chroot> MacPlusG3: topic
* MacPlusG3 hides
<koke> MacPlusG3, http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.com/ IIRC
<srbaker> hrm.  wonder what it says for debian's release cycle when a new company can start up and issue a release faster than we can. :P
<koke> .org
<MacPlusG3> koke: got it
<thom> (it's in the topic) :-)
<koke> ouch :P
<thom> srbaker: benefit of people working on ubuntu full time
<thom> and having to follow the release plan ;-)
<srbaker> thom, yeah, i know.
<Kamion> Ubuntu's supported set of packages is a lot smaller, too, which makes a huge difference
<srbaker> that's a good thing.  it's also a bad thing, too, tho
<Kamion> EPARSE :)
<srbaker> fedora has a smaller package list, but it's missing everything i need. :P
<khalek> not to mention less archs
<mjg59> Possibly also the benefit of having a FUCKING BIG STICK
<tseng> big_stick++
<mjg59> FUCKING BIG STICKs make it easier to get people to conform
<srbaker> fedora is missing kaffe, and a bunch more
<Keybuk> srbaker: that's what universe is for ... it's not supported, but it's their
<lypanov> and people with a clue help :)
<Keybuk> uh, there
<srbaker> Keybuk, yeah.  see, i've been *very* actively supporting fedora lately for desktop user friends.
<srbaker> but fedora lacks the packages i need, and the non-RedHat packages are of *very* low quality
<andred> g-v-m doesn't seam to work out of the box for me. It's set to launch "gthumg --import-photos", but it doesn't seam to launch that on plugin of camera. HAL problem? "gthumb --import-photos" works on the command line.
<mjg59> andred: What does device manager identify your camera as?
<srbaker> so ubuntu just takes debian and puts a release schedule behind it.  that's what debian's needed all along
<mjg59> srbaker: And ships some non-free stuff
<srbaker> oh.
<srbaker> what non-free stuff?
<mjg59> Though that's limited to drivers
<srbaker> oh.  i currently use the nvidia binary driver.
<mjg59> There's stuff in restricted that's not DFSG free
<thom> restricted has the nvidia drivers and some other stuff
<srbaker> okay.
<rburton> andred: hal needs to be told what devices are cameras.  i think it knows about the ixus by default, and the eos-300d was added today iirc
<andred> mjg59, info.product is "IXUS 400 Camera", which seams right.
<Kamion> srbaker: that's rather a simplification, but if you like :)
<thom> andred: let me try mine
<rburton> andred: check info.capabilities (iirc)
<srbaker> what is it that canonical will do for revenue generation, though?  consulting?  support?
<rburton> srbaker: drug running
<mjg59> andred: That's a plain-text string that's read from the camera
<srbaker> i'm a little concerned about canonical being around next year.  i don't have to have the same worries about larger companies like RedHat
* lamont shoots rburton for telling. ;-)
<srbaker> and community stuff like debian
<Keybuk> srbaker: would it help to know we have roughly the same amount of money in the bank as RedHat?
<srbaker> rburton, oh, well, let me know if i can be of help with that.  my cousins are apparently quite high in the drug food chain in Canada.
<lifeless> Keybuk: more as I understand it :)
<dieman> hey srbaker.
<srbaker> Keybuk, uh, i don't believe that.  but it's nice to hear
<andred> rburton, On the Device tab I have a label "Capabilities" and that says "Unknown".
<dieman> 349 requests currently being processed, 1 idle workers
<dieman> ftp.cs.umn.edu is *full*
<mjg59> andred: Sounds like it's a hal issue, then
<lamont> dieman: time to up the limit, eh? :-)
<dieman> lamont: yeah, im not puttin more than 350 apache processes to the task here
<lamont> hehe
<dieman> theres only so much bandwidth to pass aroun
<dieman> around
<andred> mjg59, Okay. Oddly enough, on that tab I have first "Device: IXUS 400 Camera" and them further down "Device Unknown" (notice no colon on second label).
<lamont> Kamion: the other possibility is that cron.daily is now running, um, daily.
<lamont> Kamion: but that would be, well, wrong, you know.
<rburton> andred: run a locale for .fdi files, you'll need to fiddle with that. then report the changes
<mjg59> andred: Yeah, Device: is the vendor name for it and Device (no colon) is hal stuff
<mjg59> rburton: s/locale/locate/ ?
<lamont> dieman: about 4 more hours and I'll have an ISO... Grumble
<Kinnison> lamont: did you not bittorrent it yesterday then?
<andred> rburton, Ok, I'll try that.
<lamont> Kinnison: started to, but life was sucky
<Kinnison> lamont: I know that feeling
<lamont> the rsync at home continued chugging along - I unthrottled it last night and burned up 3-days worth of quota, then burned up another 60MB (.6 days) this morning.
<Keybuk> srbaker: Canonical and Ubuntu are separate as well, though Canonical employ staff to work full-time on Ubuntu there's nothing requiring Ubuntu is only worked on by Canonical employees
<Kinnison> lamont: quota?!
<lamont> Kinnison: 3.2GB/mo, although I can have all I want at <56kbps.
<Kinnison> lamont: yeesh
<mako> free: are you debian-custom free?
<mako> (morning everyone)
<lamont> so the mirror machine is throttled to 30kbps, and the rest of the activity tends to add about 10kbps to each 5-min sample
<lamont> morning mako
<StingRay> Hi guys. Can anyone help a new Ubuntu user with a small issue?
<jdub> StingRay: that's what we're here for :)
* Kinnison tickles mako and his emu
<andred> rburton: So you're saying I should try to adapt canon-digital-ixus-v.fdi to IXUS 400 according to what I find in Device Manager?
<lamont> mako: you still left coast?  or somewhere that it's a decent hour of the morning?
<StingRay> Cool! When I installed Ubuntu, I was never asked to provide a root password. How do I change it?
<mako> lamont: i'm 8 days into being a newyorker
<Keybuk> StingRay: the default account has sudo access, with the root password disabled
<Keybuk> StingRay: sudo passwd, if you specifically want a root password
<tuo2> hey all
<lamont> Kinnison: it's a co-op, and given that I'm sharing a single 802.11 link with a bunch of others, I have to agree with that billing model.
<StingRay> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<Kinnison> lamont: aah
<lamont> Keybuk: not sudo passwd root?
<lamont> Kinnison: 18 miles from my house to the hilltop, and then another 6? to the home of the dual-T1's.
<Keybuk> lamont: the root is implied by being root :p
<daniels> u know what... windows really rocks
<daniels> bill gates is the man
<Kinnison> lamont: meep. That's worse than I used to have. At least I was only 9 miles from the leased lines
<lamont> somewhere I thought it grabbed the original user...
* Keybuk drops a Cherry iMac on daniels's head
* Kinnison immacs daniels' head while we're at it.
<lamont> Kinnison: Fiber terminates 3.25 miles from my house (that's under 18000 feet, fwiw...)
<Kinnison> daniels: cheap imitation
<ggi> Well, I'm about to install Warty on a laptop. Have there been any brown-paper-bag bugs pertaining to laptop explosion found since yesterday?
<lamont> so I should be able to get DSL soon...
<Keybuk> ggi: what laptop?
<ggi> Keybuk: A Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo D 1840. Fairly generic, gets on well with Debian.
<StingRay> Keybuk: Am I missing something here. It doesn't work with sudo passwd. I'm logged in as the user I created during installation.
<daniels> im sorry
* tuo2 considers installing warty on his laptop.
<daniels> this is an imposter
<lamont> StingRay: try 'sudo passwd root'
<dieman> lamont: qworst?
<Keybuk> ggi: should be fine -- we did a lot of laptop testing
<tuo2> do we have a nice upgrade from a debian unstable build to warty? Or is it a rebuild jobbie?
<lamont> dieman: yeppers.
<StingRay> Lamont: I did, no luck
<dieman> lamont: if it is, you could look up the schedule for RT deployments
<andred> rburton, Ok, I've now changed usb.product_id according to Device Manager for IXUS 400. Do I have to name the .fdi file to something special for it to work?
<Keybuk> StingRay: what did it do/not do?
<lamont> they did a walkthrough of a neighborhood 4 miles from here, sold my buddy that there DSL thang...
<dieman> lamont: i'll find it wheni get into work
<lamont> dieman: that'd be cool
<dieman> lamont: ive got qwest service
<lamont> and yes, the blocker is "no remote terminal"
<dieman> 1.5/1 is niiice
<StingRay> It asked for a password, the root one i guess, but I don't have it.
<ggi> Keybuk: I'll inform you if bad things happen.
<Keybuk> StingRay: no, it's asking for *your* password :)
<lamont> StingRay: sudo asks for _your_ password
<dieman> lamont: i think they have a list of terminals they plan on doing in the next year or so, afair
<HrdwrBoB> StingRay: read the screen :)
<lamont> dieman: any clue how much work/money/whatever it is to deploy said RT?
<StingRay> Nevermind, I got it now. How stupid of me :)
<andred> rburton, YAy, with that change it not Just Works!:-)
<StingRay> It's all good now!
<lamont> andred: s/not/now/???
<andred> Yeah:-)
<lamont> ok.
<lamont> scanned wierd the other way... :)
<andred> Should I report the change as a bug, or can someone take it right now?
<dieman> lamont: no idea
<StingRay> Just one more quick question. Does apt-get work in ubuntu the same way it works in debian?
* lamont has slowly accumulated way more info about the local telephone infrastructure than he ever really wanted to.
<lamont> StingRay: it's the same code....
<StingRay> That explains it. Thanks.
* tuo2 sneezes
<thom> andred: please report it
<MacPlusG3> anyone else getting "Error 15: File not found" from GRUB?
<Qerub> rburton: doesn't gvm handle camera recognition by looking for a dcim dir?
<dieman> lamont: http://www.qwest.com/disclosures/netdisclosure459/ <-- enjoy
<dieman> lamont: i dont see the future list there tho
<dieman> lamont: i'll do some more digging
<lamont> dieman: they lie.  Wellington has one.
<dieman> lamont: did you look at the RT list?
<dieman> or the co-based list?
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> oh
<dieman> plus, sure, i bet its out of date ;)
<lamont> Excel Document, 844k, posted 9/15/04
<lamont> wow
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> your looking in the exel doc right?
<dieman> the other problem is that your phone line probally has load coils
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<dieman> so they would need to remove those too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<lamont> 	Colorado	08-Jul-04	FTCLCOMA	9701 N COUNTY RD 15	FTCLCOLM	740431	X 9701 N COUNTY RD 15
<lamont> hrm...
<dieman> tat one close?
<lamont> 3 miles
<cc> jdub: yak here then
<lamont> 3.25, actually.  It's on the fire station lot.
<dieman> heh
<jdub> cc: dude, you should totally be looking at ubuntu now :)
<lamont> which I happen to know is where system 3, repeater 7 lives.
<lamont> and I'm system 3, repeater 10
<Kamion> MacPlusG3: you should have got a warning about using XFS during installation ...
<cc> jdub: just curious to know how the prodding of X autodetection happens on PPC. is it /proc/device-tree bits?
<dieman> You have: 3.25 miles
<dieman> You want: feet
<dieman>         * 17160
<lamont> kinda OT, though. :-)
<cc> jdub: yeah, i definitely should install it. but i'm proabbly after sources for the video autodetection tools :)
<jdub> cc: fabio and daniels can give you better answers
<Kamion> cc: that's xresprobe, in the archive
<dieman> lamont: heh, you could hook up wireless there
<cc> jdub: thanks. 
<fabbione> cc:i tuses a combinantion of ddcprobe and X -probeonly
<jdub> cc: i'll convert you when i come down :)
<fabbione> ^ it uses
<fabbione> cc: plus a lot of black magic :-)
<lamont> dieman: no, he's down in a hole.  And (believe it or not) there are trees in the way to the firestation
<cc> fabbione: and it detects things sanely? our ddcprobe doesn't do OFvb stuff correctly
<fabbione> cc: "our" ?
* lamont makes a very pointed call to qwest
<fabbione> oh i see
<cc> fabbione: and lshw for instance, or lspci detects hardware with totally wrong vram. trying to poke #address-cells to see if thats right or not, but seemingly no
<cc> fabbione: fedora ppc (sorry)
<cc> Kamion: xresprobe, i'll take a look at that, thanks
<fabbione> cc: Ovfb is disable by default
<lamont> dieman: what's the distance limit?  18000,or was it still12000?
<tuo2> jdub: quick question... have you done the warty display at Debsig yet?
<fabbione> cc: we disable OFvb and VESA
<jdub> tuo2: hrm?
<cc> jdub: yes, that you prolly will :P but i have to err... fix this 
<jdub> tuo2: the presentation?
<fabbione> cc: but we probe the others.. it's not always sane.. it does its best...
<tuo2> jdub: yup
<jdub> tuo2: it was last night, for the release party :)
<fabbione> cc: but usually in the worst case it will ask the user what to do
<tuo2> jdub: Dammit!
<jdub> tuo2: i posted an url to the slides to -users
<tuo2> :)
<jdub> tuo2: but but but -> slug this month :)
<tuo2> aaah? really? nice.
<cc> fabbione: ah. ok. so ddcprobe and X -probeonly actually tend to make sane decisions. ddcprobe mostly gives me crack answers on the ppc hardware i have here though
* jdub wonders who tuo2 is :-)
<cc> fabbione: will ping you when i get to reading the sources for the debian/ubuntu stuff. thanks!
<tuo2> jdub: Jordan. Friend of dopey.
<jdub> ahar
<jdub> come along!
* cc dreams that some day system-config-display will all "just work"
<fabbione> cc: well it's a lot of shell scripting
<tuo2> jdub: for sure. I've been looking for a new project to sink my teeth into.. so if you are taking help, I'll take a look around and see what I can give back :)
<fabbione> cc: it has been working fine in all our tests.. too bad that the xresprobe is broken in the preview cd
<fabbione> cc: but you can get it from the archive directly
<jdub> tuo2: rock!
<cc> fabbione: hacks then. heh. but i believe jdub when he says its all very sweet.
<fabbione> cc: hehhe well we did our best
* cc starts downloading ubuntu ppc (against his better quota judgement)
<jdub> cc: we refer to it as 'totally rad'
<tuo2> jdub: you got a upgrader from sarge? or do I have to blow this box away? (Thinkpad T30
<laotse> fabbione: hey man :)
<jdub> tuo2: easier to blow away atm
<tuo2> ahar.
<tuo2> bugger. 
<fabbione> cc: with the hardware we had.. clearly unknown hardware might give different results
<cc> you guys have a liveCD about?
<fabbione> hey laotse !
<lamont> tuo2: warty froze end of june, so sarge is (in some cases) newer
<fabbione> cc: liveCd doesn't use the same probe technique
<cc> fabbione: you guys definitely have more hardware than we have... we work against the crowd to get ppc working
<tuo2> lamont: ah....makes sense.
* tuo2 scrambles for dvd for backup porpoises.
<cc> fabbione: ah, okay. so i'm gonna install it soon then
<fabbione> laotse: what
<fabbione> laotse: whats
<fabbione> ARGH
<laotse> haha
<fabbione> laotse: what's up man?
<tuo2> jdub: when's slug?
<laotse> fabbione: not much. getting ready to call into my team meeting. ugh.
<fabbione> laotse: boring stuff :-)
<jdub> tuo2: last friday of the month, think that's the 25th
<laotse> fabbione: seriously
<jdub> 24th
<fabbione> laotse: well you can abuse your bw to download ubuntu during the meeting
<fabbione> laotse: at least it won
<fabbione> 't be wasted
<laotse> fabbione: haha. will do.
<tuo2> jdub: nice. is it still at JSB? (Was it ever?... I've fairly much only ever made it to debsig....)
<cc> fabbione: yeah, our ddcprobe is on crack. atirage128 with 512mb of ram on an iMac (for example). my laptops give weird ones too.
<fabbione> ok it's time i stop typing for today
<jdub> tuo2: nah, slug is at UTS
<fabbione> laotse: i know :-)
<tuo2> jdub: and where is the beer?
<tuo2> :)
<jdub> tuo2: #slug on thsi netwrok btw
<tuo2> hmm
<jdub> tuo2: we have indian afterward, usually, with beer ;)
<fabbione> cc: eheh well test it and let us know. any feedback is good
<fabbione> i am off for a while
<fabbione> my fingers are hurting :-)
<lamont> poor phone rep for qwest...  pointed questions are such a mixed bag...
<Kamion> 15:01 < steph> ubuntu rot13s to hohagh
<andred> Where can one find into on 'restricted', 'universe' and that stuff?
<lamont> andred: it's in the faq.
<bug1> what are the goals of ubuntu, is it a community driven distro or a for profit (ala redhat, suse) distro ?
<jdub> bug1: largely community driven, but sponsored (and initiated) by a for-profit company
<bug1> jdub, fair enough
<lamont> dieman: 1_6_000.  dammit
<lamont> time to canvas the neighborhood and have people call to ask.
<andred> lamont, Hmm, where? In the FAQ there is one mentioning of 'restricted' and 'universe', but that's the Sarge->Ubunte question.
* lamont goes looking
<lamont> andred: hrmpf.
<andred> Basically I just want to know if there's a place for additional software compiled for Ubuntu. I'm specifically interested in Gossip.
<lamont> main: what we support, restricted: binary driver blobs and the like, we can't really support them, universe: the rest.
<HrdwrBoB> andred: just grab the debian package from universe :)
<andred> HrdwrBoB, Ok. I thought mixing Debian packages and Ubuntu packages was considered possibly harmful..
<bug1> does ubuntu intend to follow debian in the foreseable future, or does it want to be indenpendent ?
<lamont> universe should be the rest of debian/main, compiled for ubuntu, and is the recommended place to grab bits.  If something you want isn't built in universe, it probably is either dep-waited or failed
<lamont> bug1: goal is to track sid, basically
<Kamion> bug1: well, we're independent, but we're trying to minimize unnecessary divergence
<bug1> so the same packaging tools etc
<lamont> HrdwrBoB/andred: if you're grabbing it from universe, then you're not grabbing the debian package.
<Sleep_bob> ah ok
<djempak> how much RAM would one recommend for running GNOME in Ubuntu?
<Sleep_bob> night
<andred> lamont, Ok, cool.
<Keybuk> djempak: 256MB is a sensible "recommended" for GNOME
* lypanov was really surprised to find that kde actually runs well in 128 mb :)
<djempak> ah
<lamont> the kids computer is running with 128
<Keybuk> it runs ok in 128MB ... but don't expect to be able to run evo, openoffice and mozilla together without swapping
<Keybuk> the desktop itself is fine though
<srbaker> evo needs like 100M
<djempak> 2.0 looks nice though
<Keybuk> srbaker: most of that is shared footprint, though evo can grow somewhat once you read in all your mail folders :-(
<lamont> 128MB was a major upgrade for the kids, so they haven't complained about the swapping yet...
<cc> Evo with junk mail filtering requires more, i think.
<srbaker> Keybuk, yeah, i know.
<lypanov> koffice + konqi + kmail runs just fine in 128 iirc
<rburton> cc: the junk filtering is just spamassassin
<lamont> OTOH, warty is much faster than what they had before (which was 64MB...)
<lamont> I haven't felt the need to explain apples vs oranges to them on this point.
* ggi has finished installing
<srbaker> well, gnome runs fine in 128M for me.  except evo
<srbaker> evo is a pig.
<rburton> Keybuk: you might as well set up a bot which every 5 minutes says "that is shared footprint" in all irc channels you are in
<cc> rburton: yes, forking off a new sa thread for each message. ran it on a machine w/128mb of ram and kept on getting POP timeouts. up'ed the machine to 640mb of ram, and its a breeze :)
<djempak> GNOME didn't run too well with only 128MB of RAM in Fedora for me
<rburton> cc: then use spamd
<srbaker> djempak, i ran fedora on 128M for months.
<srbaker> then i found an extra 256M, that helped, but it was still nice
<rburton> djempak: i found warty faster than fedora, somehow
<srbaker> rburton, fedora's kernel is slow on my hardware too
<djempak> but of course they recommend 192MB so I didn't really complain
<srbaker> i think it's because they disabled modules.
<cc> rburton: possibly because fedora's kernel has a lot of stuff built in? should check /boot/config-* and get a diff
<djempak> does ubuntu support SMP out of the box?
<Keybuk> rburton: it's sad people need telling <g>
<lamont> djempak: dunno about first boot, but apt-get install linux-image-2.6-686-smp should result in happiness if not...
<lamont> s/686/whatever/
<djempak> ah
<Kamion> lamont: any clue why koffice failed on i386/powerpc?
<rburton> Keybuk: though my evo2 does have a 23M heap atm
<Kamion> lamont: a friend is asking me
<ggi> How does the plug-in-a-mouse-and-have-it-just-work thing work? Is it just through /dev/input/mice?
<Kamion> ggi: yup
<lamont> Kamion: kdelibs FTBFS on ppc (segv, reproducable).  kdebase is FTBFS (missing build depends, awaiting archive processing)
<lamont> between those, I'd say they explain koffice anywhere
<Kamion> it seems to have built on amd64 somehow
<lypanov> someone noted that kde 3.3 is fucked on ppc atm
* ggi goes off to try and set up a synaptics touchpad alongside a USB mouse.
<Kosai> ggi: I've done so here, if you run into trouble.
* daniels sighs.
<lamont> lypanov: yeah.  ppc is not happy with kde.
<cc> isn't ubuntu a gnome based distro? 
<nawty> argh, anyone round here want to help me get rid of a cacti install that wont go away ? 
<lamont> cc: yeah, but 'universe is big'
<lamont> cc: we don't stop you from installing universe packages, we just don't do support (security fixes) for universe.
<cc> lamont: fair enough. getting around the terminology, "universe packages" would be stuff from Debian itself?
<ggi> Kosai: I should manage fine, I was just hoping it would be set up automagically. The touchpad, that is.
<matlads> can I ugrade from woody to ubuntu directly?
<lamont> cc: universe == the rest of debian/main at this point.  about 97-98% built successfully
<lamont> kde would be a fair chunk of the 2%, btw.
<lamont> actually, large parts of kde built just fine.  But they're not installable
<cc> lamont: ok, thanks. terminology got a bit confusing, maybe a wiki page for it might be good (for the non-Debian among us)
<dieman> heh
<dieman> lamont: so the /.-ing of our mirror server convinced one of the univ networking people that we need more bw to our mirror boxes
<cc> and whomever said, disable root, made a sane decision. i tried pushing that before, and was shot down by "SELinux will fix that"
<Kamion> dieman: cool
<andred> Canon Digital IXUS 400 .fdi file attached to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1286
<dieman> lamont: so they are thinking of pulling a few extra gigE links to a switch they provide with gigE on it
<thom> andred: great
<dieman> lamont: *and* pull us around the packetshaper :)
<Leoric> Do you have any numbers on how many people that have ordered a cd?
<thom> Leoric: it's in the thousands afaik
<Leoric> :)
<MacPlusG3> cc: i totally agree with you :) ubuntu gets it with that :)
<lamont> dieman: glad to be of service. :0)
<Leoric> a slashdotted cdburner
<cc> MacPlusG3: hey! fancy seeing you here too :P if you need ISOs, i'm grabbing x86/ppc now
<MacPlusG3> i've got x86
<MacPlusG3> finally got something booting
<Kamion> cc: disabling root was certainly a controversial decision
<MacPlusG3> Kamion: no doubt :)
<lamont> cc: smaller groups are easier to convince sometimes..
<cc> Kamion: its a good decision though, imho. 
<MacPlusG3> yeah - my counter to anyone saying that there must be root is: go explain it to my mother
<nawty> anyone ? 
<nawty> do you think if i threaten this ubuntu install with a reinstall to fedora or somthing equally as terrible it will be scare ? 
<nawty> scared even 
<Kamion> nawty: sorry, bit confused about what your problem is ...
<lamont> Kamion: 
<lamont> <nawty> argh, anyone round here want to help me get rid of a cacti install that wont go away ? 
<lamont> damn fingers
<Kamion> still confused though :)
<cef> lo MacPlusG3, see you've finally made it then.. *grin*
<Kamion> maybe error messages would help ...
<lamont> nawty: exactly what error are you getting?
<nawty> lets first explain what i did 
<MacPlusG3> cef: yeah... hit some bugs during install :)
<nawty> then ill explain what the error is 
<nawty> i first installed cacti 
<nawty> and then it got to the cacti configure thingum 
* cc reckons cef not recognising him :P
<nawty> so then i tried to type in the whole bits and pieces so it wouldnt work 
<nawty> so then i tried to remove it considering i was sure i broke the mysql install 
<cef> cc: pffft, I knew who you were.. *grin*
<nawty> so i ctrl-c'ed out of the cacti configure and tried to remove it 
<cc> cef: haha. so those boxes would be mighty handy now :P
<nawty> now it wont let me remove cacti fully :( 
<lamont> and what does it say?
<lamont> when you try, that is.
<nawty> Ack!  Something bad happened while installing packages.  Trying to recover:
<cef> cc: heh.. soon soon
<nawty> there's of course more
<nawty> but thats the most impressive looking line :) 
<cef> cc: I can probably do so on the weekend sometime..
<lamont> nawty: the official answer to that is 'dpkg --configure cacti' and answer the questions...
<nawty> aaaaah
<lamont> but you probably want something different...
<nawty> ok no wiat 
<nawty> waaait 
<nawty> stop the buss 
<nawty> configure cacti 
<nawty> seem's to say : 
<nawty> dpkg: error processing cacti (--configure):
<nawty>  package cacti is already installed and configured
<nawty> wooonderfully 
<Kamion> dpkg --configure -a
<Kinnison> dpkg --configure -a
<Kamion> heh
<Kinnison> bah; Kamion beat me to it
<nawty> heh
<nawty> now dont rush all at once :) 
<cef> snap!
<Kamion> if that works then you should be in a sane state
<Kamion> then try removing again
<nawty> nope still wont remove 
<nawty> <extract>
<nawty> dpkg: error processing cacti (--remove):
<nawty>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<nawty> I: Skipping configuration
<nawty> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nawty>  cacti
<nawty> </extract>
<Kinnison> Mmmm pre-remove errors
* lamont has been known to apply large hammers (or small nuclear devices) to pre-rm errors... But those require looking at the error enough to decide you don't care...
<lamont> nawty: how comfortable are you hacking around on packages?
<nawty> i'm slowly reminding myself why i dont like debian :) 
<elmo_dc> kamion: is a failure at the "Install grub boot-loader on the hard disk" stage a known bug and/or likely to be fixed by preview?  I'm using today-2 daily, on a DL380
<nawty> lamont: i would prefer to just remove the package :) but if you would like me to fiddle around i would be more than happy to 
<lamont> nawty: step 1 is vi /var/lib/dpkg/info/cacti.postrm and add -x to the #!/bin/sh, to see where the exit 10 comes from.
<lamont> step to is [handwaving]  make the script succeed.
<lamont> s/to/2/
<tuo2> lamont: heh.
<lamont> tuo2: handwaving is all I can do on step 2.
<nawty> ok, so now one would ownder 
<nawty> if it doesnt actually give any errors :P 
<nawty> what is the reason :P 
<lamont> right.
<nawty> ownder == wonder 
<tuo2> lamont: I know. but it's still a bit funny.
<lamont> package removal scripts are some of the sadder scripts in debian.
<nawty> added the -x 
<nawty> now i get : 
<tuo2> step 1: steal millions of socks.
<nawty> fawkes:/var# sh "lib/dpkg/info/cacti.postrm"
<nawty> I: Skipping configuration
<nawty> and that would be it 
<tuo2> step 2: .....
<nawty> wonderfull aint it :P 
<tuo2> step 3: profit!
<lamont> nawty: did you edit the file?
<nawty> yes 
<nawty> #!/bin/sh -x
* lamont fetches
<lamont> elmo_dc: you have mail wrt archive uploads...
<dieman> elmo_dc: hey.
<dieman> elmo_dc: just sent you a email on the network situation here.
<dieman> elmo_dc: we woke up a giant and he wants to give us more bandwidth.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: uh, depends ... any interesting filesystems or anything? anything interesting on tty3/tty4?
<ggi> That's my synaptics touchpad working fine. I bet that could be done automatically though. *bitch, bitch*
<matlads> can I ugrade from woody to ubuntu directly?
<rburton> ggi: file a bug?
<rburton> matlads: you can, but there are rough edges.
<Kamion> I thought we did make synaptics work automatically? we certainly meant to, but maybe something slipped
<rburton> i.e. hotplugging won't work unless you add yourself to groups
<matlads> rburton, has anyone tried it, or written a report on that?
<ggi> rburton: I think I shall. Fun!
<elmo_dc> kamion: default install, so ext3, I'll check
<elmo_dc> dieman: oh?
<elmo_dc> lamont: is it urgent?
<Kamion> rburton: oh, you mean all of this is just plugdev?
<Kamion> we so need a FAQ on that, if there isn't one already :)
<lamont> elmo_dc: urgent question is 'is cron.daily not running, then?"
<rburton> Kamion: the plugdev group and all admin tools expecting sudo to work are the first two major issues i can see
<lamont> nawty: uh, givien that you're trying to nuke it, and never really finished the install, and looking at the prerm...
<lamont> if it was my machine, I'd add line 2 of the script,saying 'exit 0'
<ggi> Kamion: Well, it sort of worked automatically, but like a PS/2 mouse, instead of a touchpad. Tap-to-click didn't work, and neither did finger-scrolling. Oh, and it moved too fast to control properly.
<rburton> ggi: aha, i have the way-to-fast problem with a ps2 mouse
<nawty> lamont: erm... i seem to have fixe dit with 
<nawty> lamont: apt-get -f install :) 
<nawty> no wait, premature happyness
<nawty> still the same 
<lamont> nawty: it's just trying to muck about with things that debconf is going to remove momentarily anyway...
<lamont> so I'd add the exit 0, and then dpkg --purge cacti
<nawty> for the record, i dont see anywhere that exits with a status 10 
<lamont> it's one of the db_* things, and those all run in a subshell
<ggi> rburton: I don't think that's the same problem. I get the same thing on Debian if I just configure the touchpad as a generic PS/2 mouse.
<matlads> lamont: have you tried apt-get --reinstall ?
<nawty> lamont: erm..., can you see anywhere in there that might have that issue ? 
<lamont> it'd be in the debconf manual what 10 means, but it's certainly a bug in the cacti prerm script
<lamont> matlads: that'll just get him back to the configure screen, where he was earlier, and doesn't want to go...
<nawty> lamont: i've reinstalled and now im abnout to try remove :) 
<dieman> elmo_dc: yeah, we might be getting some extra gige connections for the mirrors
<dieman> elmo_dc: and pull them around the packetshaper
<elmo_dc> lamont: err, yes, it was sorry.. must have done that post-release... undone
<elmo_dc> dieman: cool
<lamont> elmo_dc: thanks muchly.  we
<lamont> 'll smack offenders with jdub.
<nawty> lamont: attempting to reconfigure now :) 
<lamont> elmo_dc: that'll get kde into universe better for some people...
<jdub> lamont: who are we going to smack?
<lamont> jdub: anyone who uploads packages during the preview->release timeframe without blessings from god.
<jdub> i want in on this smacking adventure
<tuo2> heh
* Dr_WIllis does the monkey dance.
<lamont> jdub: it's an administrative problem, not a technical one...
<jdub> lamont: where god is mdz, and me his archangel?
<lamont> yep.
<Dr_WIllis> Sucess at installing on an Emachine 6811 laptop
<Kamion> jdub: you are the Metatron
<lamont> archanges have to do the smackdown-work.
<jdub> oh dude
<jdub> that is the coolest
<jdub> Kamion: that makes me so happy :-)
<tuo2> Kamion: Metratron == Voice of God, yeah?
<tuo2> and != Transformer?
<jdub> heh, yeah
* ninja prepares to install on a Dell Inspiron 8100
* lamont took it as a reference to the movie 'tron', but...
<Kamion> lamont: 10 is badparams
<Keybuk> see, how I have imagery of jdub pretending to be Alan Rickman ...
<jdub> although if i can summon breakdancing transformers, that would also be cool
<lamont> Kamion: don't look at the script, you'll puke.
<jdub> i totally want to be alan rickman
<Kamion> no, Metatron is from the Third Book of Enoch via Dogma
<tuo2> lamont: if my strict catholic upbringing serves me correctly.....
<Kamion> (Enoch 3 rocks)
* tuo2 twitches.
<Kamion> (but is EXTREMELY hard to find)
<elmo_dc> kamion: GAR
<elmo_dc> kamion: /dev/cciss/c0d0p1 does not have any corresponding drive
<jdub> Kamion: it also means i get to hang out with alanis.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: is that grub?
<lamont> Kamion: _7_ levels of if deep, he does an rm.  Many of those if's are checking the return from db_get.
<jdub> and feign tortured mental anguish and stuff.
<elmo_dc> kamion: isn't that like an unbelivably old "grub doesn't handle compaq smartarray" bug that's been in debian since d-i supported grub?
<elmo_dc> kamion: yeah, think so, it's on F3
<tuo2> Kamion:Metatron is an Archangel and a Seraphim who sits beside God.... no?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: crap, possible
<Kamion> elmo_dc: you could run in expert mode and use lilo instead
<nawty> anyone know if the cacti deb actually includes the cron stuff ? 
<nawty> never mind, it does :) 
<lamont> tuo2: I'll believe you
<Kamion> tuo2: the story goes that Enoch got taken directly into heaven without dying (per Genesis), and became some kind of lieutenant of God called the Metatron
<elmo_dc> kamion: I can edit /boot/grub/device.map too, that'll probably fix it if my changes are preserved
<tuo2> Kamion: good good.
<tuo2> sounds about right.
<Kamion> anyway, stonkingly off-topic
<tuo2> Kamion: that is also true.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: if you can find the Debian bug about it ...
* tuo2 sleeps
<tuo2> night all.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: oh, #258022?
* tuo2 installs warthogs tommorow
<jdub> Kamion: stonkingly.
<elmo_dc> kamion: yeah
<elmo_dc> (there were definitely earlier ones too tho)
<Kamion> elmo_dc: any idea whether it's coming from grub-install or update-grub?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: never mind, I guess both have to be changed
<elmo_dc> kamion: grub-install .. oh
<FrustratedPPCIns> Has anyone been able to get ubuntu to install on a G4 powermac?
<FrustratedPPCIns> I've burned the ISO, but it won't boot even when I start with C held down :-(
<Kamion> FrustratedPPCIns: plenty of G4 powerbooks, not sure about powermacs
<Kamion> FrustratedPPCIns: I'd make sure it burned correctly as a first instance ... try looking at the contents of the CD in some other OS
<Kamion> should have dists/, pool/, etc. at the top-level
<FrustratedPPCIns> Thanks Kamion - it looks fine on my Fedora machine, but even in Mac OS X the disc isn't mountable - suggests a dodgy ISO or perhaps one that the Mac can'tread?>
<Kamion> (I'm typing this on a G4 powerbook, BTW ...)
<FrustratedPPCIns> So I'm trying to burn it on an older, slower CD burner as I've seen a few threads about that.
<Kamion> that's interesting, I might suggest burning at a lower speed
<Kamion> yeah
<Kamion> I don't think there'd be anything particularly specific to the ISO about this, or at least if there were it would happen to everyone ...
<FrustratedPPCIns> Agreed - that's what I was thinking. It looks normal on my other machines, but the Mac doesn't seem to like the disc.
<FrustratedPPCIns> It's about time there was a decent installer for PPC - YellowDog notwithstanding.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: oh my god, the code in update-grub to convert device names is a nightmare
<Dr_WIllis> for linux on macs befor. I often (on my old imac) had to boot to the firmware and force it to boot off the cd
<Kamion> FrustratedPPCIns: in all fairness I should say that we basically just use Debian's in-development installer with a number of tweaks :)
<Dr_WIllis> i cant rember HOW i did that however. :P
<Kamion> well, "tweaks" is possibly too small a description now, but
<robster> FrustratedPPCIns: could you try dd'ing from the block device in fedora and md5sum'ing against the original
<elmo_dc> kamion: yeah :(
<Kamion> Dr_WIllis: sometimes holding down the option key during boot to get the graphical menu thing is easier
<robster> FrustratedPPCIns: s/could you/you could/
<Kamion> Dr_WIllis: also I believe some systems require Command-Option-Shift-Delete rather than C
<FrustratedPPCIns> I don't get any options from the graphical menu, only Mac OS X.
<Dr_WIllis> Kamion,  yea. i had issues and never could get some of that stuff to work. Perhaps I was holding the key down too hard.
<Kamion> FrustratedPPCIns: sounds like the CD is totally unreadable by the drive, so I doubt that software solutions will help
<Dr_WIllis> Kamion,  i was sort of amazed tht Apple could have such a user 'friendly' os/gui - and the deeper stuff be very very odd/obscoure/weird. :P
<Kamion> Dr_WIllis: booting powerpcs is often a bit of a black art, yes
<Dr_WIllis> Kamion,  lol :P thats being nice about it.
<lamont> jdub: if you're keeping score: xresprobe_0.4.7 gnome-themes_2.8.0-0ubuntu2 kdenetwork_4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 kdebase_4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2 cuyo_1.8.3-4ubuntu1
<seb128> score of what ?
<Kamion> uploads since preview, I'd guess
<lamont> yep
<matlads> 
<lamont> or rather, I knew about 3 of those, but not the first 2...
* bdale offers up his T1 outbound for warty torrent traffic, and is impressed at how quickly it gets busy...
<dieman> he
<dieman> heh
<dieman> bdale: yeah, my 1mbps dsl is going nuts too
<seb128> lamont: that's ok to upload ?
<bdale> over 50 kB/s in the first 10 seconds...
<seb128> or we should only fix critical bugs ?
<Dr_WIllis> i was able to get the cd last night at over 400k/s :P 
<bdale> now over 60...
<dieman> bdale: our mirror server here has been pegged at 350 connections
<jdub> lamont: unconfirmed? :)
<jdub> hey bdale 
<Kamion> seb128: AFAIK same rules as before preview still apply ...
<dieman> bdale: and pusing 50mbps or so
* bdale wonders if this is good for karma points, since he's not trying to download anything right now...
<Kamion> seeing as we're still in preview freeze
<thom> mine was at about All: Spd: 104.9 KB/0
<lamont> seb128: anything you can get mdz/jdub to bless is uploadable.  Otherwise, you die a horrible death
<dieman> bdale: alltho we did get rateshaped at one point by the network people because we kept on breaking the network
<bdale> dieman: ;-)
<bdale> 123 and rising
<seb128> jdub: GNOME bugs should be fixed, or just red lines in bugzilla ?
<lamont> jdub: the last 3 met criteria from last night.
<dieman> ahh, im only giving out 25KB/s now
<dieman> i was doing more before
<bdale> hovering at 125 kB/s
<dieman> i should really port forward the connections
<dieman> thats the big problem
<spacehymns> my 3mb connection couldn't serve up more than 10 kB/s
<jdub> seb128: bugs should be proposed for raising to critical/blocker status
<jdub> seb128: then they need upload confirmation from mdz or myself
<jdub> seb128: same as before
<bdale> a T1 is 1.544 Mb/s symmetrical, and mine is directly on Sprintlink.
<seb128> jdub: arg
<lamont> Kamion: fwiw, the "criteria from last night" was the kde-in-ubuntu discussion that ended with "no additional risk in making universe things that were ftbfs,source-only in the preview (like kde) build and have binaries.
<bdale> just passed 150 kB/s
<seb128> jdub: I've uploaded a gnome-themes with smooth in depends to get it into warty ...
* lamont covets bdale's tier-1 ISP
<jdub> seb128: yeah, saw those, totally fine :)
<seb128> ok
<bdale> mix is 110/33/4 for i386/powerpc/amd64 at the moment
<dieman> heh
<jdub> seb128: we might loosen those rules a bit when matt and i sync up
<spacehymns> mix of what?
<bdale> upload kB/s, a weak first-order proxy for level of interest by BT downloaders
<spacehymns> ahhhh
<seb128> jdub: would be nice to be allowed to fix GNOME bugs without asking :p
<jdub> seb128: ok, i'll chat to matt about it ;)
<bdale> amd64 just jumped up big-time, it's 100/30/30 now
<spacehymns> oh... that must be my 26-node amd64 cluster
<bdale> oh well, enough noise, interesting to see lots of folks snarfing via bittorrent, which is cool
<dieman> there we go, setup the port forward
<highvoltage> hi guys, what have I missed in here since this morning :)
<bdale> highvoltage: it's morning now...  ;-)
<highvoltage> the room has definately got bigger
<highvoltage> must be the slashdot effect
<spacehymns> yep
<ggi> I'm filing a bug. Should I tick the "People who can see the Warty Warthog bugs" box?
<jdub> ggi: nah
<jdub> ggi: sorry that'sconfusing
<ggi> jdub: Ok then. Should I file a bug on that too? :P
<Mayday> is this the torrent to use to download ubuntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/warty/preview/warty-i386.iso.torrent ?
<Kamion> Mayday: yep
<spacehymns> that looks right
<Mayday> ok thanks
<kl> hi, i was just looking at the screenshots, unfortunately i don't have the time to install a new distro right now, but i'd very much like to have that menu patch for gnome-panel, anyone know where it's located? i'm browsing the distro mirrors, but i can't seem to find it
<MacPlusG3> goodnight ppl - congrats on a great preview release!
<jdub> ggi: i'll make sure that's fixed, thanks
<defendguin> i like the choice of firefox as the default browser. awesome choice
<spacehymns> yeah, I'm tired of Konqueror
<ninja> installing Ubuntu didn't go too well - machine kept freezing at varying points within the first 30-60 seconds of running the installer :(
<azeem> yeah, so you can configure your proxy twice :)
<highvoltage> where do I find the universe?
<spacehymns> right here
<ninja> unfortunately nothing reproducible enough to warrant a bug report
<sivang> highvoltage : you have to add sources
<highvoltage> and how do I define it in my sources.list?
<sivang> highvoltage : you have to add sources to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sivang> acutally, you just need to add the word "universe"
<highvoltage> I know, I'd just like to know the address :)
<highvoltage> ah, ok
<sivang> after the "main"
<highvoltage> thanks
<beezly> heheh
<beezly> our mail servers stuffed
<beezly> one half of it's mirror failed
<beezly> then whilst it was resyncing, the other half popped its clogs
<FrustratedPPCIns> Karmion - thank you, slow burn on old burner has produced a CD my G4 can read.
<beezly> 30,000 staff and students... down the pan :)
<Kamion> FrustratedPPCIns: cool
<Kamion> kl: if you're comfortable using interdiff (it's in the Debian patchutils package), you could extract it from the .diff.gz in http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gnome-panel/
<kl> aaaah, thanks
<Kamion> beezly: yay for homogeneous disk arrays :-/
<cc> /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3: Not enough space to build proposed filesystem while setting up superblock <-- known ppc error?
<Kamion> cc: not one I've ever heard of
<Kamion> cc: default partitioning, or manual?
<cc> Kamion: doing a manual partition
<Kamion> cc: if you can extract /var/log/partman for the bug report, that might be useful
<cc> Kamion: ok. dhcp also didn't work on the imacDVse. so i'll bugreport it. just registered for a bugzilal account
<cc> Kamion: ok. in the console, there's no scp or anything? how do i push this to another machine conveniently?
<FrustratedPPCIns> OK, Mac OS X can see my disk, in openfirmware do I need to type boot cd:,\install\
<Kamion> cc: you should have nc
<cc> ah. nc.
<highvoltage> Why was Evolution chosen as the default mail client instead of thunderbird?
<Kamion> cc: you might be able to extract scp from stuff in /cdrom/pool/main/o/openssh/, but it's not exactly a non-expert path ...
<[Clint] > FrustratedPPCIns: try boot cd:,\install\yaboot
<highvoltage> I like evolution, but I thought Mark was a big fan of thunderbird
<cc> Kamion: yeah, my debian-fu is obviously clearly lacking. i'm very used to anaconda
<Kamion> I suspect we had an argument about evolution; it was one I avoided :)
<FrustratedPPCIns> Gah - I get bad READ-1 can't open
<jdub> highvoltage: evolution is a great product, supports groupware functions, etc.
<jdub> highvoltage: thunderbird is always available in supported for those who want it, though :)
<jdub> Kamion: no argument on that one ;)
<Kamion> cc: by the time we get to hoary I should be able to give you one-liner instructions to get scp on the second console
<Kamion> I did a fair bit of work on that in Debian, but some of it's still ongoing
<highvoltage> I know, I use it too. It's just that he has bounties for it on his site, and he uses it, so I would have thought that he would push thunderbird. I was just curious on why or how evolution was chosen
<cc> Kamion: yeah, its just a case of me actually getting used to d-i
<highvoltage> I deducted that it's because it's now part of GNOME (right?) and it makes sense to use it
<Kamion> highvoltage: we don't *always* go for Mark's personal preferences ... :-)
<Kamion> *ahem*
<highvoltage> ah
<highvoltage> :)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> highvoltage: gotta weigh up appropriateness for the majority of users, market leadership, etc., etc.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: do we (or Debian) have a box with cciss that I could log into and experiment?
<highvoltage> I know this is way off-topic, but you guys might appreciate it, I have a useless CD that I use as a coaster: http://69.90.153.197/coaster.jpg
<tritium> :)
<falkryn> heh
<Kamion> highvoltage: certainly appreciate the choice of disk ... :)
<highvoltage> thanks ;) I wish they would stop sending me stuff
<falkryn> hey, if there's developpers on this channel I just wanted to extend a job very very well done kudos, I installed ubuntu at work this morning, very slick
<falkryn> this may take the place as my favorite distro now (previously help between slackware and debian(
<jdub> falkryn: awesome, thanks :)
<jdub> falkryn: we're all here ;)
<Kamion> falkryn: yup, this was originally our development channel ;)
<falkryn> cool
<highvoltage> I couldn't decide between slack and debian and gentoo
<highvoltage> I think ubuntu made it easy for me now
<highvoltage> (but first I'll download the universe)
<dieman> why doesn't gpdf have a search feature?!
<highvoltage> so there goes our bandwidth again :)
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok, so what's the main diff between ubuntu and debian?
<rburton> mxpxpod: ubuntu just works, debian needs love
<mxpxpod> rburton: heh
<highvoltage> debian has slower release cycles
<highvoltage> (very slow), making it almost useless for desktop use
<mxpxpod> I noticed that ubuntu already has gnome 2.8 in too :D
<andred> Can someone confirm this: Open Computer->System Configuration->Printing, right-click on a printer and choose Properties. Change the name of the printer and choose 'Close'. The printer in the "Printers" window still has the old name.
<highvoltage> Ubuuntu has bi-yearly releases, making it much more attractive for the average user
<seb128> mxpxpod: with gnome-media 2.8.0 and epiphany 1.4.0 :p
<mxpxpod> seb128: :P
<rburton> andred: i noticed something similar this morning. you have to close and re-open printers to get it to refresh
<mxpxpod> is there a ppc live cd?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: afraid not
<djempak> will the packages in main will be updated regularly?
<Kamion> currently it's i386 only
<djempak> eh -will
<mxpxpod> Kamion: suck
<Kamion> mxpxpod: (but it's one of the things I want to look at, as a powerpc porter)
<andred> rbutron: It doesn't help doing that here even.
<Kamion> djempak: they're mostly frozen for warty now, but when hoary opens up, yes
<djempak> ah
<mxpxpod> Kamion: I'm scared to install ubuntu w/o checking it out first...
<highvoltage> hoary? was that name suggested by a gentoo developer :)
<rburton> mxpxpod: i'm running sid on my laptop for DD work, but my work desktop is ubuntu and my home desktop will be shortly. its lovely :)
<rburton> mxpxpod: the gnome menu reorg by jdub/seb128 is really nice
<mxpxpod> does ubuntu have pretty much the same packages as debian?
<Kamion> highvoltage: not as far as I know :)
<highvoltage> I hava another question (sorry to be a pest)...
<highvoltage> how do I become a ubuntu developer?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: depends what you mean; warty started out as a snapshot of sid, has been worked on by variously syncing new versions from sid or by making Ubuntu-specific changes
<highvoltage> Is there a "whishlist" of stuff that needs to be done?
<andred> Should crashes in stuff like gnome-cups-manager be reported upstreams, or to Ubuntu?
<highvoltage> i would love to help where I can
<ish> hmm.. lists not on gmane yet.
<highvoltage> I also want to learn about stuff
<highvoltage> I'm quite envious of you guys, I want to make my own distro too
<jsan> Hello, does ubuntu offer network installation?
<Kamion> highvoltage: I don't think we can coherently answer that *yet*, but we *are* working on setting up the infrastructure we need for that
<Kamion> jsan: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/netboot/, when it isn't quite so slashdotted
<kl> ubuntu's panel is indeed nice, though it says "about ubuntu" on my gentoo too now =] 
<lypanov> yoyo clee 
<jsan> Kamion: cool, thanks
<clee> daniels: dude.
<clee> daniels: wtf is up with tycho
<clee> ?
<mxpxpod> does ubuntu come with make-kpkg (or can I get it)?
<maswan> Kamion: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ ?
<Kamion> maswan: bingo
<lypanov> clee: he said something about uber high load
<clee> lypanov: wtf. I saw that on gabe, but ... tycho doesn't *do* anything
<lypanov> clee: hehe. maybe net went down? :P
<clee> lypanov: what are you doing in here, anyway? :)
<lypanov> clee: gonna try the cd in the coming few days :)
<clee> lypanov: nice :)
<mxpxpod> ok, quick questions:
<mxpxpod> 1. does the ubuntu installer support xfs?
<clee> mxpxpod: yes.
<Kamion> mxpxpod: yes, but not on /boot
<Kamion> (grub fails)
<Kamion> mxpxpod: oh, hey, you're on ppc - should be fine then
<mxpxpod> Kamion: cool... my /boot is ext2
<mxpxpod> 2. do I have to format the partitions I specify for the installer to use? (like /home)
<clee> mxpxpod: I don't think so, but I could be wrong...
<Kamion> mxpxpod: you can either tell the installer to format them, or you can say "use existing data on this partition" (or whatever it says)
<mxpxpod> Kamion: awesome
<Kamion> mxpxpod: definitely use the manual partitioning option, of course
<mxpxpod> Kamion: of course :)
<mxpxpod> btw, how do I grab the iso's using bittorrent?
<clee> mxpxpod: ... have you ever downloaded something with bittorrent before?
<mxpxpod> clee: I have, but it was a long time ago...
<tseng> mxpxpod, grab the .torrent
<mxpxpod> tseng: got it
<tseng> with wget or something and run the bittorrent client against it
<falkryn> if one wants to, could you run a 2.4 vanilla custom kernel instead of the provided 2.6?
<tseng> falkryn: alot of stuff in the distro depends on udev
<tseng> but you could if you really wanted to i guess
<clee> mxpxpod: if you have the official bittorrent client stuff, you can then do 'btdownloadcurses.py --repsonsefile filename.torrent'
<falkryn> not so much me wanting to, another fellow here at work at this point refuses to run 2.6
<mxpxpod> clee: awesome... I didn't know what the client's command was called
<mxpxpod> falkryn: tell him he's paranoid
<mxpxpod> :D
<falkryn> heh
<mxpxpod> I've run 2.6 since 2.6.2 (IIRC) and haven't had any problems
<clee> mxpxpod: no prob
<tseng> ive been using it since 2.5.20
<mxpxpod> wait, no... I've run it since 2.5.something
<tseng> ive had lots of problems :)
<tseng> but that was then.
<mxpxpod> tseng: really?
<cc> is there a groupinstall option? like apt-get groupinstall gnome ?
<cc> and it'll pull in depends and so on
<falkryn> I think its the idea that there won't be a 2.7 tree for development now, and distros will be responsible for stabilization of the tree
<tseng> yeah no problems for a long time now
<falkryn> not crazy about that myself
<tseng> falkryn: me neither
<tseng> seeing as I develop a kernel for gentoo
<trukulo> cc, you have metapackages, gnome is one of them (i think)
<tseng> it makes me sad.
<mxpxpod> wait a minute... there's not going to be a 2.7?
<tseng> mxpxpod: not soon
<mxpxpod> well, we didn't have a 2.5 very soon after 2.4...
<tseng> well, they are going to do bigger developments than usual in the stable tree
<tseng> instead of branching
<clee> heh. bigger than replacing the entire VM during a stable tree?
<mxpxpod> tseng: ohhhhhh, I see
<tseng> they will only branch when they have something really hardcore
* clee can't wait to see that
<falkryn> but what;s this about distros doing the stabilization?  
<tseng> mxpxpod: its not a great idea if you ask me
<mxpxpod> tseng: they should put a new kernel option in... "Run ultra unstable code..."
<cc> trukulo: and how do i go about installing a metapackage?
<tseng> falkryn: we are supposed to revert bad patches and stuff I guess
<tseng> im still distributing 2.6.7 for gentoo servers
<schweeb> cc: same way you install a regular package
<schweeb> dpkg -i or apt-get install
<ggi> Doesn't Ubuntu run hald by default? I thought it was necessary for the Project Utopia stuff.
<daniels> clee: i have no idea -- apparently it's just solidlocking
<daniels> clee: happened earlier in the day, catastrophe had a look and it was solid-locked
<jdub> ggi: it does run hald by default
<clee> daniels: wtf, dude. who's doing that?
<schweeb> ggi: yes, it is running
<clee> daniels: btw, seen the load on gabe?
<daniels> clee: um, you tell me?
<clee> daniels: it was at 20 last I checked
* mxpxpod copies /etc over to /home in preparation for ubuntu install...
<daniels> wtf?
<ggi> Well, it's not running for me, for some reason. I'll go investigate.
<clee> gone back down now... but it was at 20.7 before
<clee>  09:18:29 up 37 days, 23:53,  8 users,  load average: 6.37, 5.70, 8.30
<daniels> oh, right
<daniels> someone's merging XORG-6_8_0 and CYGWIN
<daniels> huzzah!
<jdub> whoa
<jdub> rad
<mxpxpod> jdub: so, you have ubuntu installed on ppc, right?
<clee> heh, back up to 10.57
<Kamion> ggi: probably crashed :-(
<clee> son of a bitch, that's insane
<falkryn> tseng: so you're a gentoo kernel developper also working on ubuntu now?  that's pretty neat, what's brought you to the project if I could ask?
<daniels> load should be slowly spooling down
<jdub> mxpxpod: on my bright green toilet seat
<mxpxpod> jdub: lol, ok
<jdub> mxpxpod: and i've seen it installed and running on many other kinds.
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok, good :)
<DrPascal> Hey all -- Installing Ubuntu with PXE? Yes/no?
<mxpxpod> jdub: does the mad phat startup stuff work on ppc?
<jdub> DrPascal: yes, can do, netboot images on the CD/ftp site
<tseng> falkryn: i love gnome, gnome oriented distro.. so i installed it, and it rocked.
<jdub> mxpxpod: mad phat startup will be in Hoary
<DrPascal> jdub: Thanks! [gets] 
<mxpxpod> jdub: oh, ok
<jdub> mxpxpod: and will work on every arch
<mxpxpod> jdub: awesome
<azeem> are there plans to GNOMEify synaptic a bit more on your tables?
<falkryn> tseng:  I'm a big gnome fan now too.  2.8 is frickin' sweet.  Nice to see a new distro concentrating it instead of KDE. 
<kl> it'd be fantastic if the "Computer" menu incorporated the file chooser bookmarks :o
<falkryn> no offence to KDE fans of course ;-)
<lypanov> or devels :P
<falkryn> heh
<mxpxpod> does someone have a SS of the reorganized menu?
<DrPascal> jdub: URL for where the netboot images are?
<uberlinuxguy> I was just impressed as to how fast you guys got gnome 2.8 into the distro and released it.  Then I heard there was a bunch of gnome guys on the distro.  Very cool.
<DrPascal> [please] 
<jdub> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<kl> mxpxpod, http://osdir.com/screenshots/index.php?directory=gnome2.8
<DrPascal> jdub: Thanks again
<mxpxpod> kl: thanks
<mxpxpod> that layout rawks!!
<kl> ya
<mxpxpod> hazzah's are in order!
<kl> just missing the file chooser bookmarks =] 
<jdub> kl: and dynamic disks list :)
<mxpxpod> kl: oh well :)
<mxpxpod> kl: maybe they'll update it ;)
<lypanov> k
<CJ2055> Hey, I'm a noob to ubuntu, I'm wondering if someone can help me in installing superkaramba
<kl> that'd be great :)
<lypanov> clee: me going off to buy the computer that i'll install ubuntu on :P
<clee> lypanov: heheheheheh
<clee> lypanov: well, good luck with that
<lypanov> clee: :P
<lypanov> clee: can't be arsed with gen2 anymore :P
<CJ2055> only karamba is in the repository, is there a package for it, if not whatpackages do I have tp install in order to compile it
<defendguin> i installed ubuntu on an extra /dev/hdd but i didnt want it writing over my grub bootloader i already have on the MBR so i was going to edit my grub.conf could anyone post their grub.conf?
<falkryn> ls
<falkryn> sorry 
<highvoltage> I'm off too now. I'm still really excited by ubuntu, and I'll visit the irc frequently... cu guys
<falkryn> too many terminals
<CJ2055> noone uses superkaramba then...
<CJ2055> no pretty eyecandy?
<falkryn> anyone have suggestions for a dialup tool in ubuntu (other than wvdial say?)  
<clee> I think they're more likely to use gdesklets
<Kamion> defendguin: don't have a convenient i386 box right now, but if it helps, the Ubuntu installer detects entries in your existing grub configuration and includes them in the one it writes out
<CJ2055> ah there you go, that was my next question, gnome version
<CJ2055> thanks clee
<jdub> CJ2055: 2.8
<clee> jdub: no, he meant - what's the GNOME version of 'karamba' / 'superkaramba'
<CJ2055> oh I meant a gnome version of karamba = gdesklets
<clee> jdub: which would be gdesklets
<defendguin> i got some sort of a parse error when i tried to do it on my own
<jdub> oh right
<mxpxpod> ok, here's a dumb question... if I do "Manually edit partition table" and want to add more swap space... I modify /dev/hda3 (swap) and take space away from /dev/hda5 (/), but leave /dev/hda6 (home) alone... will it screw up my home partition?
<jdub> well, gdesklets is not in main, but may be in universe
<jdub> mxpxpod: unlikely
<jdub> mxpxpod: it's very well tested, and i've done the same thing on a number of machines
<clee> mxpxpod: you've got backups, right? :)
<mxpxpod> clee: actually, no
<clee> mxpxpod: heh. um, I'd recommend them. :)
<mxpxpod> clee: backing up 15G of data isn't the easiest thing in the world...
* Kamion tends to do backups by copying to another hard disk ... lazy, I know
<Kamion> my server's disk is functionally infinite capacity as far as I'm concerned at the moment
<CJ2055> iPod is my backup tool
<lamont> kdebase/i386 is in the archive
<lamont> ditto kdebase/amd64.
<lamont> with apologies to those preferring kde who use powerpc's. :-(
<mxpxpod> I think I need a new cd...
<defendguin> i know you all have a grub.conf could someone please let me see theirs
<azeem> defendguin: just add /vmlinuz and /initrd.img
<mxpxpod> defendguin: not all have a grub.conf... ppc users don't ;)
<defendguin> heh
<defendguin>  root (hdd,1)
<defendguin>  kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386 ro root=LABEL=/
<defendguin> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.8.1-2-386
<mxpxpod> I'm so glad I'm on ppc and don't have to worry about initrd stuff :D
<peacemaker885> is it grub.conf or menu.lst
<defendguin> but i get a parse error when i try to boot
<defendguin> grub.conf
<Kamion> mxpxpod: oh, you do, it's just that your yaboot.conf is like that already ...
<mxpxpod> Kamion: hehe
<Kamion> defendguin: can you really use root=LABEL=/ that way?
<azeem> defendguin: the hdd in root might be bogus
<Kamion> I'd be inclined to put the actual device name there
<m_tthew> that LABEL stuff has always sketched me out
<defendguin>  root /dev/hdd1  ?
<Kamion> root=/dev/hdd1
<mxpxpod> ok, when I choose a username in the second stage install, I'll choose "bryan" which is already on my /home partition and all files under that user's directory have ownership by bryan:users... is that alright?
<Kosai> mxpxpod: They have ownership to that UID, not that username.
<defendguin> well ill try this be back in a bit
<Kamion> mxpxpod: if the username on the other partition maps to UID 1000, then it should just work (by luck)
<mxpxpod> Kamion: how do I check that?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: 'id bryan'
<mxpxpod> Kamion: sweet... 1000
<mxpxpod> Kamion: what group do user's files get set to?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: the same, 1000
<Kamion> mxpxpod: Ubuntu uses per-user groups
<mxpxpod> Kamion: hmm...
<mxpxpod> so I may have problems...
<Kamion> mxpxpod: provided that your other home directory is chmodded g+s, you should be fine
<mxpxpod> Kamion: "other" home directory?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: sorry, your existing /home
<Kamion> /home/bryan that is
<Kamion> 'ls -ld /home/bryan'
<mxpxpod> Kamion: and how do I check if it's g+s?
<mxpxpod> drwxr-xr-x  162 bryan users 12288 2004-09-16 11:12 /home/bryan/
<Kamion> mxpxpod: 'find /home/bryan -type d | xargs chmod g+s'
<Kamion> that'll make it play nicely, but will still leave your existing installation working
<clee> xargs is weak. you should use -exec chmod g+s \{\} \;
<mxpxpod> Kamion: hmm
<mxpxpod> clee: hehe
<Kamion> clee: er, no, why?
<mxpxpod> ok, what does g+s do?
<clee> Kamion: because xargs won't work right if any of your directory names have spaces.
<seb128> do we still have liveCD downloadable somewhere at this point ?
<Kamion> clee: 'find /home/bryan -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod g+s', then
<thom> find -print0 |xargs -0 then
<clee> heh. cheaters. :)
<jdub> seb128: only in matt's space, but not officially
<Kamion> mxpxpod: setgid directories mean that new files created in that directory have the same group ownership as that of the directory itself, regardless of the user's primary group
<jdub> seb128: those are old
<maswan> Hmm.. You guys want cdimage mirrors too?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: ah, ok
<Kamion> maswan: yes please
<mxpxpod> Kamion: what about my old files in those dirs?
<neils> How do I get nvidia working?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: they're fine, the point of the setgid bit on the directories is so that you can leave them that way
<mxpxpod> Kamion: oh, ok
<mxpxpod> Kamion: and this isn't insecure?
<seb128> jdub: ok, people keep asking and I was not sure
<seb128> thanks
<maswan> Kamion: Hmm.. How large?
<zack> i'm a little confused about something. ubuntu is based on debian, but it supports amd64. how does that work?
<Kamion> mxpxpod: never heard of any problems with it ...
<mxpxpod> Kamion: ok, just making sure
<Kamion> zack: we're based on Debian's *source* packages; we rebuilt all of them for all our architectures
<mxpxpod> Kamion: if my home dir is already there, will it overwrite my .bashrc when I create the new user?
<thom> zack: we integrated the work done by the debian amd64 folk, and as Kamion says, we just rebuilt
<Kamion> zack: everything that just worked on amd64 we didn't worry about, but we had to fix up a number of things
<zack> Kamion: so you did your own porting?
<zack> oh, i see
<neils> If I change my sources to sid and do apt-get update/upgrade will I be running a standard sid system? Or is that not a good idea?
<clee> zack: heh.
<clee> zack: you grab the ISO from my workstation yet?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: sorry I'm asking so many questions
<Kamion> mxpxpod: if the home directory already exists, adduser leaves it alone
<zack> so maybe one of you knows why debian still doesn't officially support the amd64 port?
<mxpxpod> Kamion: awesome
<zack> clee: yep
<clee> zack: rock.
<thom> neils: "standard sid" is an interesting concept, but sure.
<neils> thom, thanks.
<ggi> I'm getting this PNPBIOS error at the start, and it's like, bitchbitchbitch reboot with the "nobiospnp" option to operate stably bitchbitchbitch. I tried adding this to the kopt line of /boot/grub/menu.lst, and doing update-grub, but I still get the same error on reboot. Am I entering it in the wrong place?
<clee> thom: can you do me a favor and smack daniels around a bit?
<thom> zack: there are a number of infrastructure issues, plus amd64 really needs gcc3.4, so debian will need to plan and do the g++ abi transition at some point
<neils> Like, I wanted chromium on here...and nvidia of course to show off...so that is my next step...but so far ubuntu looks nice.
<thom> clee: well, i suspect you're closer to him than i am
<clee> thom: ?
<thom> but sure ;-)
<clee> thom: is he in .us again?
<thom> clee: i'm .uk
<zack> thom: aha. that's more information than even the port team could tell me.
<zack> clee: running the installer now
<clee> thom: ah. well, I suspect you'll see him again sooner than I will.
<clee> zack: w00t
<thom> oh, quite possibly
<thom> if you don't see him first, i'll be happy to :-)
<thom> neils: nvidia drivers are in the restricted repository
<thom> don't ask me how they work, i don't have any nvidia kit :-)
<clee> heheheheh
<neils> thom, do you know if kernel source is installed by default?  If so I can compile the nvidia drivers myself.
<clee> the nvidia drivers have always worked fine for me...
<thom> neils: they're compiled for you
<neils> k
<Kamion> bugger, I've confused gluck
<daniels> at least it doesn't have hardware issues a la fooish
<zack> nvidia's worked well for me too, just don't do anything fancy
<neils> clee did you have to modify XF86Config-4 or is there an automated script like Kano has made for kanotix?
<clee> daniels: :-/
<clee> neils: no idea, I haven't got ubuntu on my nvidia systems
<tseng> you have to change the driver line
<tseng> to nvidia
* jdub wibbles at lovely, lovely ubuntu hardware support
<tseng> from nv
<neils> tseng ok...np
<Kamion> 24747 pts/0    D      0:02 ./grub --batch --device-map=device.map
<maswan> rsync://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/ <- rsync url for the main mirror at acc btw.
<tseng> i tihnk just installing nvidia-glx will pull in the right packages
<tseng> dont quote me
<clee> jdub: wibbling?
<zack> heh. i don't think ubuntu will install on this box.
* maswan ponders if he has the space for a cdimage mirror. Well, right now at least. Do you mind if I have to drop it to make place for debian in a few months or years if I fail to get more hdds?
<thom> tseng: that looks right, yeah
<neighborlee> hi all
<neighborlee> problems ;(
<will``> I'm having probems installing on vmware, where is the M so i might RTF thing ?
<neighborlee> I installed ubuntu..fine mostly...but X wont start
<neighborlee> ie: gdm < not found...same with startx
<neighborlee>  ?
<daniels> how so? what sort of video card do you have?
<daniels> huh?
<tseng> eh
<daniels> did you install properly from the desktop iso?
<daniels> i need to sleep
<neighborlee> daniels: of course I did
<neighborlee> no I used my cats toy
* robster offers to tuck daniels in.
<zack> well there goes help :)
<neighborlee> great just in time lol
<thom> neighborlee: did you get any errors during the install?
<neighborlee> throm: only one that I can see
<neighborlee> thom: it tried to access ext3 but I used reiserfs
<neighborlee> wait ...one more
<neighborlee> it also tried to 'update' at end
* maswan mirrors anyway
<neighborlee> but gave error that it was unable to and started aptitude
<neighborlee> thats it 
<will``> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on VMware?
<Tomcat_> I love Ubuntu so far... just installed it... but /dev/dsp doesn't work, while /dev/dsp1 does... any ideas?
<will``> I'm having problems
<will``> i want to properly try it out before installing it on my hard disk
<maswan> {http,rsync}://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-cdimage/ when it's done
<fabbione> will``: i doubt someone tested the installed in vmware
<neighborlee> startx says X not found as well
<neighborlee> err I mean command not found
<neighborlee> thom: any ideas there ;(
<thom> neighborlee: if you type 'sudo aptitude install ~tDesktop' what happens?
<Kamion> sounds like you're lacking the xbase-clients package
<will``> fabbione: so not much chance for help then? It fails during the installation of the base system
<Kamion> neighborlee: that should be '~tubuntu-desktop' at the end of thom's command
<neighborlee> tom: OK one se c
<neighborlee> Kamion: ok
<thom> Kamion: when did that change? heh :-)
<DrPascal> is there a way to disable the floppy in a netboot? "floppy=???" 
<neils> ok brb restarting x
<fabbione> will``: i am sorry.. i don't have a licence for vmware to test and hounestly i don't plan to buy one
<neighborlee> hahah this bites..i'm talking to you via gaim in linspire
<Kamion> thom: some time back ...
<neighborlee> please someone RESCSUE me LFMAO
<tseng> oh man..
<Kamion> base-config (2.35ubuntu22) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * lib/menu/pkgsel: 'desktop' task renamed to 'ubuntu-desktop'.
<Kamion>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@flatline.org.uk>  Wed, 25 Aug 2004 19:24:11 +0100
<will``> fabbione: ah, don't worry then :(
<tseng> at least install fedora or something
<neighborlee> LOL
<zack> or debian sarge
<neighborlee> well this is on my  other halfs puter..so no I can't LOL
<neighborlee> and I dont think I want to.I dont trust FC frankly
<zack> neighborlee: with what?
<neighborlee> zack: ?
<zack> neighborlee: you don't trust FC. why?
<DrPascal> The PXE netboot is freezing during the floppy detection. Is there a way to disable this?
<neighborlee> zack: with anything
<neighborlee> zack: its beta quality IMO
<Kosai> neighborlee: But you trust a day-old distribution released by a mostly nameless group of developers?  :)
<santiago> how can I know what type of wireless card do I have?
<clee> neighborlee: Debian's better? ;)
<neighborlee> zack: errors...
<neighborlee> clee: yes it is
<santiago> it appears under Device Manager as unknown device
<zack> neighborlee: ah. yum issues then?
<neighborlee> dont get me wrong..FC is innovative in some ways;..I just wont trust it to my workstation
<Kosai> santiago: It's PCMCIA?  `cardctl ident` works for me.
* clee gladly points out that yum sucks.
<clee> it sucks less these days, don't get me wrong
<clee> but it still sucks :)
<neighborlee> exactly
<zack> it will always suck
<Kamion> "In death, a member of Project Mayhem has a name. His name is Robert Paulson."
<neighborlee> heh
<clee> heh, that was unexpected
<clee> neighborlee: see, zack and I both work for red hat :)
<Tomcat_> No idea about broken /dev/dsp?
<santiago> kosai: yes, but doesn't show really the information I want ;-)
<zack> ssh!
<neighborlee> clee: you kidding right
<jdub> Kamion: randomness?
<Kamion> jdub: 18:11 < Kosai> neighborlee: But you trust a day-old distribution released by a mostly nameless group of developers?  :)
<clee> god dammit, xchat sucks my ass
<zack> you can whois me
<zack> clee: no shit!
<neighborlee> oh  my gosh he's not kidding!!
<jdub> Kamion: haha :)
<clee> every time I try to delete a word it closes the channel
<clee> weak
<neighborlee> zack: well zack..
<dredg> that 'valid xhtml' button on the site is a bit of a lie ;)
<thom> hurrah for fight club quotes
<tseng> clee: hah whois me next
<neighborlee> zack: trust me..i 'wanted' to trust FC
<neighborlee> zack: VERY much so
<neighborlee> zack: but I just dont
<santiago> Kosai: I know it can work in linux because I used it in FC2.  It uses the orinoco_cs driver and it's something like Prism blah blah
<clee> thom: Sticking feathers up your but does not make you a chicken.
<dredg> clee: thats ^W and is fixable
<clee> dredg: please tell me how.
<jdub> Kamion: fight club should be a sacred text of the project ;)
<clee> dredg: and yes, I know it's ^W
<zack> heh, gentoo dev :)
<dredg> you have to tell gnome to use emacs style keybindings or somesuch
<clee> dredg: ... where do I do that?
<dredg> its gconf configurable
<santiago> Kosai: it only says with that command "product info: "TOSHIBA", "Wireless LAN Card", "Version 01.01", ""
<dredg> erm
<dredg> cantr remember offhand :-/
<neighborlee> zack: Do you trust fc to your workstations..
<DrPascal> floppy=thinkpad ... that did it. 
<zack> neighborlee: i'm not gonna disagree. FC is a rough ride. RHEL is *much* nicer, but... yeah.
<clee> meh, FC is nice when it works :)
<neighborlee> clee: agreed
<neighborlee> zack: true
<zack> neighborlee: i'm in QA, so... i have different priorities :)
<thom> neighborlee: any joy with that command?
<clee> neighborlee: the graphical boot stuff is way better than the other things I've seen in other distros, thanks to using X instead of stupid framebuffer hacks
<mxpxpod> Kamion: just so you know, I've got my users set up on debian to have their own group.. so I'm chown'ing all my files in my homedir
<neighborlee> zack: ic
<zack> it needs to be my workstation, so i can break it before you do
<neighborlee> zack: but yeah overall Ifind FC innovation to ge a good thing for linux
<zack> that said, at home i run debian and i'm almost a DD
<mxpxpod> Kamion: the users group is left over from my gentoo install
<neighborlee> zack: heheh gotcha
<Kamion> mxpxpod: ok
<neighborlee> zack: on both counts ;-)
<zack> neighborlee: yeah. both FC and debian have their strengths and astoundingly foolish shortcomings
<neighborlee> zack: heh indeed theydo
* thom &|
<clee> that's why I run Slackware
* clee ducks
<zack>  /kick clee
<dredg> clee: would you believe its a FAQ... http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q215
<zack> ;)
<clee> seriously, though, I end up switching between FC, Gentoo, Debian, and Slackware pretty frequently
<clee> dredg: ha.
<zack> you're just a distro whore ;)
<thom> clee: ah, you're keen on the astoundingly foolish shortcomings then? ;-)
<mxpxpod> did you guys hear that johnny ramone died?
<tvon> Q: Does ^A work as 'select all' for folks in Firefox when in the address bar or form fields?
<neighborlee> zack: well kinda what did it for me was that last (I think) corba error with an app...i'd 'up2date'd and bam got hit with a corba error...Iwas told to reboot toclear it which it seemed to..but i left me with a cold impression to be very uncertain to trust for a workstation ENV>.maybe I'm wrong but that was my take on  things..was I wrong do you think ...<<
<mdz> morning
<zack> tvon: nope
<tvon> zack: Know the fix offhand? :)
<neighborlee> clee: wow..I presume you have them running on separate partitions ? <G>
<tvon> I thin its using emacs bindings or something 
<zack> tvon: file bug, wait? :\
<tvon> heh
* tvon googles
<zack> neighborlee: is this rawhide?
<clee> neighborlee: yeah.
<clee> thom: I thought you backgrounded yourself? :)
<zack> tvon: ah you're right. turn them off and it should work.
<buk> Hey.
* lamont lunches
<buk> Ubuntu is based on Debian and therefor uses apt?
<tvon> zack: The emacs bindings? I'm trying to figure out where to turn them off
<thom> clee: i have a highly latent background process ;-)
<clee> thom: heheheh.
<thom> buk: yes
<buk> thom: thx
<clee> thom: no, see, the problem is that all of the distros that I use have *different* fatal flaws.
<clee> thom: Debian rocks except that a lot of the developers are assholes and there are all sorts of political issues that prevent things from happening in a timely manner. eg XFree86 and/or KDE packages.
<Mayday> i have a small problem, i installed ubuntu, but i didnt install grub nor lilo since i already have debian/testing on the box, and the installer told me to append root=/dev/hda4 to the kernel line, i did, but it cant mount the root filesystem, do i need to append something about an initrd?
<thom> clee: nod
<clee> thom: Gentoo has that problem licked for the most part - the packages are all bleeding-edge and happy, except that I fucking hate waiting six hours for things to compile.
<zack> clee: what? kde packages? explain.
<neighborlee> Kamion: ok...Idid the command and got this: ..unable  to correct problems: you have held packages....
<Mayday> the kernel loads just fine
<zack> tvon: looking, i can't find it either... i was here before...
<neighborlee> clee: I prefer to IAR instead of CAW
<clee> thom: Fedora isn't that bad from an interface standpoint, and some of the tools are ok, except I *hate* RPM with a passion and the bloat really bothers me
<neighborlee> clee: heh
<clee> and that leaves me with Slackware, which is awesome because it doesn't fuck with me.
<Tybstar> clee: you work at RH, right?
<clee> Tybstar: Yep :)
<whiprush> sweet. Ubuntu rocks with FreeNX.
<dredg> fedora is just wrong. 560MB *minimal* install?
<clee> dredg: people are working on it, or so I hear.
<Tybstar> clee: then you've probably heard of Specifix and Conary, huh? :)
<clee> Tybstar: yep :)
<clee> Tybstar: Haven't tried their stuff out yet.
<Tybstar> clee: you might like it, it's above and beyond RPM
<clee> Tybstar: (actually, met up with those guys at OLS and had dinner with them. They're all really cool.)
<zack> dredg: what's in the minimal that's so big, and why is ~600MB a problem?
<clee> zack: 600M is ridiculous for a default install.
<Tybstar> clee: ah, cool. yeah, i wish i could have been at OLS. i joined Specifix a bit too late, though. :)
<clee> zack: And the idea that you need at least two CDs to install a base system is ludicrous.
<clee> Tybstar: Oh, you work with them?
<Tybstar> clee: yep
* zack looks at a fresh debian install to check the size
<clee> Tybstar: nice.
<clee> zack: last time I looked it was under 100M
<clee> maybe it's up to 125 or so now.
<Tybstar> clee: so i'm not really unbiased
<clee> Tybstar: heheheheh.
<neighborlee> thom: I did the command and got: you have held broken packages ;(
<clee> anyway, so I bounce back to Slackware because it keeps working until I break it
<clee> But it gets outdated pretty quickly and eventually new shiny things that I want to play with just don't work out of the box
<zack> heh. outdated. don't they have xorg?
<elmo_dc> Kamion: ?
<neighborlee> clee: slack is okay minus nonexistant package management ..unless they are adopting swaret or slapt-get ?
<clee> neighborlee: no idea.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: yes?
<clee> zack: heh. True. :)
<clee> zack: although they only have Xorg 6.7, not 6.8
<neighborlee> Kamion: did you have any idea for me ...I gotta do something one way or the other here sorry..;-)
<elmo_dc> kamion: okay, so I added the relevant line to /b/g/device.map, reran "install grub on the hard disk" and "finish the installaion"
<clee> but still, they're doing better than Debian. and ubuntu, for that matter. ;)
<elmo_dc> kamion: but on boot I get
<zack> clee: this install is 1GB with GNOME
<elmo_dc> kamion: pivot_root: no such file or directory
<Kamion> neighborlee: I'd try 'apt-get -f install' as a first instance
<elmo_dc> kamion: /sbin/init: *mumble* couldn't open /dev/console
<neighborlee> Kamion: yes I wondered..okay trying
<clee> zack: That's not the point. That's not the *default* install. And it's definitely not the *minimum* install.
<elmo_dc> kamion: any ideas?
<zack> clee: ok. could have sworn it was default, but hey
<clee> zack: what install are you talking about? an ubuntu install, or a debian one?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: hm, you do have /dev/cciss/* device nodes don't you?
<zack> clee: the one that worked (debian)
<clee> zack: because last I checked, a 'default' debian install doesn't even include X, dude.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: and what exactly did you add to /boot/grub/device.map?
<dredg> theres a minimal option with fedora suggested for "routers" or "firewalls" but that clocks in at 1/2GB
<neighborlee> Kamion: its saying nothing to do..0 upgraded, 0 newly installed and 0 to remove or upgraded :(
<elmo_dc> kamion: blah, probably not
<elmo_dc> kamion: (hd0) /dev/cciss/c0d0
<zack> clee: *shrug* ok
<dredg> i run a router with debian in under 64M 
<Kamion> elmo_dc: you might need entries for the partitions too
<zack> so a fedora minimal install has X? that's crap.
<clee> yep.
<clee> zack: hence, the bitching, about the bloat. :)
<zack> maybe someone should file a bug.
<zack> it's not like it can't change
<elmo_dc> kamion: never have in the past
<dredg> though rpm does have some crazy option to not install docs
<dredg> rpm --biddleybop or somesuch
<dredg> or it reads an env variable. meh. i cant remember :)
<neighborlee> zack:clee: well Idont think anyone would suggest that rh/fc is about being minimalistic ..its not their target audience BUT I suppose a minimal install is a good thing to have yes <wink>
<Mayday> what is the command to restart the installation process after the first reboot?
<elmo_dc> kamion: e.g. on *.d.o which are DL380's
<elmo_dc> kamion: btw, there's a good test box - gluck or newraff
<Kamion> elmo_dc: read your debian-admin mail ;)
<Kamion> elmo_dc: I tried, grub hung in D state
<santiago> which component should I use if my wireless card is not detected?
<zack> neighborlee: well it should be an option, i agree
<santiago> sorry, component in bugzilla
<neighborlee> Mayday: startx should get you in that or sudo gdm ( assuming your not having same problems I did)
<Kamion> elmo_dc: suggests to me that the initrd doesn't have the cciss modules
<neighborlee> Kamion: again which apt package did you think I might be missing ???
<elmo_dc> kamion: wah, dude don't say that
<Mayday> neighborlee: i havent installed any packages except the once in the base install
<Kamion> neighborlee: aptitude install ~tubuntu-desktop
<neighborlee> Kamion: no not that...that one errors out saying noting to do and that I have broken held packages
<neighborlee> Kamion: the X package you earlier seemed to think I lacked possiby
<Kamion> neighborlee: run just 'aptitude' then and sort it out in the UI; ubuntu-desktop is in the Tasks section at the bottom
<Kamion> neighborlee: xbase-clients, but that's all part of the desktop
<ggi> What's with the foxless Firefox icon, just out of interest?
<neighborlee> ok thx man
<elmo_dc> kamion: how do I check?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: mount the initrd -o loop from the d-i environment
<elmo_dc> kamion: (sorry, I'm a monolithic no-modules initrd-averse freak)
<Kamion> poke in /lib/modules
<elmo_dc> k
<Mithrandir> mdz: around?
<neighborlee> are some of the mirrors down atm?..in aptitude > tasks > selected "you" for update and its 'staling'..?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: looking at mkinitrd it should be fine, though ...
<mxpxpod> ok, I'm going to go install ubuntu!
<neighborlee> it did this last time I tried it as well I believe..maybe one of your servers indeed is down
<mxpxpod> wish me luck :)
<Kamion> neighborlee: archive.ubuntulinux.org is really slow at the moment, release effect
<tvon> zack: just filed https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1294
<neighborlee> maybe that explains my 'went south' install :-)
<clee> mxpxpod: good luck :)
<neighborlee> Kamion: ahhhh I did wonder yup
<neighborlee> Kamion: ok thx man
<Mithrandir> neighborlee: if you point your sources.list to one of our mirrors, it might go faster.
<mdz> Mithrandir: yes
<Qerub> srbaker: Did you find out how Canonical is going to make money? :)
<Mithrandir> neighborlee: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<neighborlee> Mithrandir: ok thanks ;-00
<Mithrandir> mdz: the OOO fix I did seemed to work; want an upload?
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I'm having trouble getting a DWL-520 Rev B (prism 2.5 chipset) working in Ubuntu with the wlan-ng drivers.  Anyone have any experience with this?
<Mithrandir> (the mimelink name issue)
<mdz> Mithrandir: not quite yet
<Mithrandir> mdz: ok, tell me when, then.
<Qerub> Have you considered including ndiswrapper?
<m_tthew> ficusplanet: are you absolutely sure it's intersil? d-link changed the chipset on that model without changing the model number
<jdub> Qerub: we may include it in restricted or universe some time
<Kamion> elmo_dc: hm, you might also try fixing the bogus sed in /var/lib/dpkg/info/base-installer.postinst before base-installer runs; it's line 623, fix / to # and add a # on the end
<ficusplanet> Revision B is apparrently prism 2.5, yeah.  Even according to the hal device manager.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: dunno if that actually makes a difference though
<elmo_dc> kamion: cciss.ko is in drivers/block in /lib/modules on the initrd
<elmo_dc> kamion: when does base-installer run? :)
<Qerub> jdub: i know a guy who maintains a ndiswrapper-source package. maybe you could sponsor him? :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: after the first reboot.
<mjg59> ficusplanet: It /should/ just work with the Orinoco driver, shouldn't it?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: hm?
<ficusplanet> Well, the orinoco_pci drivers were loaded.  However, I don't have a device.
<Kamion> elmo_dc: base-installer is the "Installing the Ubuntu base system" step
<Kamion> elmo_dc: huh, bizarre, should be working then
<Kamion> elmo_dc: look at /linuxrc and/or /sbin/init, see if they're loading it
<Kamion> elmo_dc: (I hate initrd debugging too, only had to do it once or twice)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: sorry, s/kamion/elmo/
<Kamion> Mithrandir: you're thinking of base-config then
<Mithrandir> yes, I am.
<Mithrandir> sillly me
* Mithrandir goes to drink beer
<Kamion> elmo_dc: the time on powerpc when cp -a was failing was particularly special
<elmo_dc> kamion: spwecial
<Kamion> hey, that's a good word
<robster> heh
<neighborlee> grrrr how do I change 'purge'  to 'install' in aptitude ?LOL
<Kamion> neighborlee: press +
<neighborlee> and yes xbase-clents indeed is not installed....no doubt entire desktop isn't either 
<neighborlee> Kamion: OK thx
<Kamion> you should be able to press + on the ubuntu-desktop line and it'll try everything
<elmo_dc> kamion: is that base-installer typo there in preview?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: yep
<elmo_dc> ah
<Kamion> elmo_dc: I fixed it ages ago in Debian but forgot about it
<Kamion> elmo_dc: it's alleged to be a hack for woody so I hope it isn't actually a real problem
<Kamion> 6 July, geez
<Kamion> must've been just after we branched
<elmo_dc> let's just resync everything with a .udeb.  what could possibly go wrong?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: the changes in base-installer to install linux-image, for starters? :)
<neighborlee> Mithrandir: is this server also having trouble ?.i'm getting errors from gzip during apt-get update 
<elmo_dc> kamion: you're such a pessimist dude
<elmo_dc> ;-)
<mdz> neighborlee: are you the same person who posted to the list with such a problem?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: only other thing I can think of is that maybe it shows up as sd0 in 2.6 or something?
<jdub> hrm
<jdub> is archive.ubuntu totally hammered again?
<npmccallum> jdub: apparently so, I can't get on either
<jdub> d'oh ;)
<elmo_dc> kamion: no definitely not
<elmo_dc> kamion: tho I did just notice, devfs calls it /dev/cciss/host0/target0/disc0/part1 or something.. is the host0 part normal?
<Kamion> elmo_dc: dunno about cciss in particular, think it's normal for disks in general though
<fabbione> elmo_dc: yes it should be
<Kamion> elmo_dc: what does 'mapdevfs /dev/cciss/host0/target0/disc0/part1' say?
<fabbione> host0 = controller0
<fabbione> so that you can map more than one
<elmo_dc> KVM's need cut'n'paste
<Kamion> should work, we have a new enough libdebian-installer
<LoneTech> time to attempt an install on my laptop.
<elmo_dc> kamion: the right thing
<Kamion> ok
<Kamion> damn, I need to be sitting in front of this box
<Kamion> elmo_dc: dinner's approaching here, I'm going to be gone soon
<Qerub> fetman: =)
<fetman> Qerub: !!!
<elmo_dc> I'm trying a reinstall now with that base-installer change
<fetman> :D
<elmo_dc> I'll also burn a preview just in case
<neighborlee> mdz: not sure iyts
<fetman> Qerub: e rikingen hr inne? :)
<neighborlee> mdz: NOT SURE been a loooooooooooong day -)
<LoneTech> hey neighborlee (:
<neighborlee> mdz: but I dont think so no..this is a fresh install just this am
<Qerub> fetman: Don't think so.
<neighborlee> mdz: so very doubtful it was me
<fetman> Qerub: :(
<fetman> Qerub: jag som skulle be om pngar
<neighborlee> mdz: b right b...please wait
<Qerub> fetman: You can try to sell a guided tour in your garden.
<fetman> Qerub: ehok
<Qerub> fetman: Anyway, this is really OT and someone will bug us soon :)
<fetman> Qerub: ot? of track?
<Qerub> fetman: off topic
<fetman> so?
<fetman> :)
<fetman> Qerub: dom har inte +t hr ;)
<fetman> >;)
<Kamion> :utf8 off
<Kamion> d'oh, damn screen
<kl_> tvon, fixed upstream in moz/ffox/thunderbird, http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257405
<tvon> kl_: ah, cool
<elmo_dc> +w5n 2
<Qerub> Kamion: If the community does a good work, will Ubuntu provide KDE as an alternative DE in the installation phase?
<Kamion> Qerub: I'm not sure what'll happen w.r.t. installation for things like Kubuntu
<Chriffer> Yeah you should throw out all the simplicity that makes it great
<Chriffer> add in a few more editers in the default install too
<Kamion> Qerub: I think the plan is more to have the KDE-interested guys ship a separate CD
<Qerub> Kamion: Does something named Kubuntu exist or are you just making fun of me? :)
<Chriffer> Though I guess 1 choice isnt bad
<Qerub> Kamion: Sounds better, yes.
<Kamion> Qerub: not yet, we named it a while back anyway ;)
<kagou> hi
<neighborlee> mdz: b
<mdz> neighborlee: is it working better for you now?
<neighborlee> mdz: nope
<Qerub> Kamion: Is Kubuntu something Canonical staff will do? :)
<neighborlee> mdz: as Isaid earlier..i'm getting gzip eror during apt-get update
<Kamion> Qerub: unlikely; we'll be creating infrastructure for that sort of thing in general, but KDE support is expected to be community-provided
<neighborlee> mdz: using the altenate mirror given by Mith*
<mdz> neighborlee: oh
<mdz> neighborlee: try using archive.ubuntu.com, then
<Qerub> Kamion: Thanks, that's all I wanted to know.
<neighborlee> mdz: yeahi'm going to have to revert there it would seem
<Qerub> Kamion: Ubuntu's "snapshots" of Debian is pretty much what the Debian Desktop Distribution is doing/going to do.
<tvon> One destkop is hard enough for a company to support (irt to kde support in the installer)
<Kamion> elmo_dc: so, is CCISS an IDE thing?
<Kamion> Qerub: sort of the same angle but a different approach
<golgoth> plop
<elmo_dc> kamion: neither, it's in own driver - you can compile a kernel without IDE or SCSI support and as long as you have CCISS, it'll boot and work
<defendguin> i must say that i am very disappointed the the bootloader did not fin my other linux installs on this box
<defendguin> and now i have no way to get to them
<Qerub> Kamion: Hows is the approach different? Except the focus on some selected packages.
<Kamion> defendguin: I'd like details of that in a bug report, it's supposed to
<Kamion> defendguin: grub is flexible enough that you should be able to type in the details at its prompt and have it work, so it shouldn't be a disaster
<Kamion> elmo_dc: I mean, is it on the IDE bus?
<neighborlee> OK guys trying to 'startx' is giving me: usr/bin/X11/X..no such file or DIR
<neighborlee> and I dont recall what package its part of 
<neighborlee> i'd think xfree86-common?
<neighborlee> or base
<defendguin> Kamion, well you see i have 3 hard drives on this box i tried to install this on the 3rd hard drive and when it asked for when it was to install the boot loader i told it the MBR which is on the master primary ide if i am correct
<azeem> neighborlee: does dpkg --configure -a say anything?
<mdz> neighborlee: I saw you were saying earlier that you were missing many packages; did you do a custom install or something?
<Dr_Willis> neighborlee,  you just installed X?
<Kamion> defendguin: what I need is (a) what the other operating systems are (b) what 'os-prober' says when you run it at the command prompt from alt-f2 in the installer
<mdz> neighborlee: all of that is installed by default unless you choose a custom install
<Kamion> defendguin: like I say, though, a bugzilla report will stop me forgetting about it, and I'm the guy who needs to fix it :)
<azeem> mdz: or if the partition flows over, like in my case
<neighborlee> Dr_Willis: I am totally lost at thispoint ..no idea whats installed to tell yu the truthLOL
<Dr_Willis> neighborlee,  if you just installed X. you need to logout/backin to get your PATH set right
<neighborlee> mdz: nope..I chose no custom anything except manual partition
<tseng> jdub: ping
<azeem> neighborlee: so how big is your partition?
<elmo_dc> Kamion: don't know, sorry
<neighborlee> azeem: 65 GB
<azeem> okie then =)
<neighborlee> Dr_Willis: ok ill try thgat
<defendguin> well the other linux install is a fedora core 2 install and its on the primary master drive
<sjoerd> hi, i've signed for receiving some nice pressed cd's :) But what architecture are they going to be (x86?)
<Kamion> elmo_dc: probably not important
<Kamion> sjoerd: i386
<neighborlee> sudo reboot'ing LOL
<neighborlee> wish < luck <G>
<sjoerd> Kamion: is it possible to get some ppc ones too ?
<defendguin> Kamion, id be happy to file a bugzilla report as soon as i have fixed my situation
<Kamion> elmo_dc: I don't see anything too important in mkinitrd diffs
<Kamion>   * Joey Hess
<Kamion>     - It's actually allowed and common for /etc/lsb-release to not include a
<Kamion>       DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION or DISTRIB_CODENAME, so don't call such distros
<Kamion>       "Unknown semi-LSB-compliant Linux distribution", just skip to the next
<Kamion>       test. This affected FC2.
<magbb> Excuse me, I'm a bit of a newbe, to be honest. I like the distribution, but what I would want is proper multimedia support. How do I install support for DVD and Windows Media Audio? (Xine, mplayer, etc.)
<Kamion> defendguin: that might be it
<Kamion> <dinner>
<Qerub> magbb: A very unoffical answer: You could try using Marillat's Debian repository.
<neighborlee> ok I am getting one ODD error at boottime..'can not find ext3 FS on hdb3'..hdb3 is where / is which is my 65GB partition for ubuntu..why is is looking for ext3 when I clearly formatted for reiserfs ? <GH>
<neighborlee> also im geting 'yenta_socket' failing at boot...FYI...whatever the hell yenta is LOL!!!
<jdub> tseng: pong
<elmo_dc> kamion: base-installer fix didn't help
<Chriffer> Does anyone else think a postscript reader stands out in such a streamlined menu system?
<tseng> jdub: can i msg you for a minute or so?
<jdub> Chriffer: yeah ;)
<jdub> tseng: sure
<rcaskey_> anyone here a kerberos whiz?
<defendguin> Kamion, i am also a but upset that it did not detect my extra drive where i have all my music :(
<jdub> Chriffer: one of the things we're thinking of doing is hiding all the 'document viewer' type menu icons
<neighborlee> OK guys anyone feel free to jump onon this one LOL...just rebooted and I stil  get no such file orDIR on /usr/bin/X11/X :(
<Qerub> neighborlee: yenta is some cardbus (or pcmcia?) stuff
<Chriffer> yes yenta is a cardbus related
<ficusplanet> Does anyone know how I can change the GTK sorting order from A, B, C, a, b, c to A a, B b, C c/
<ficusplanet> ?
<Qerub> ficusplanet: I think your locale affects that.
<ficusplanet> Oh, OK.
<neighborlee> Qerub: oh no wonder then.I dont have a laptop here  <G>
<Chriffer> Is there supposed to be a way to remove servers from the nautilus "Network" section? I added a few that don't work when trying to get samba working, but I can't find anything that appears to remove them
<Qerub> ficusplanet: I'm not sure of what part of your locale that decides sorting though. It could be LC_CTYPE...
<jdub> Chriffer: known bug
<Qerub> neighborlee: It might be cardmgr or something loading it.
<kl_> hm, LC_COLLATE ?
<ficusplanet> Qerub: Thanks.
<Qerub> ficusplanet: Yes, LC_COLLATE as kl_ said.
<whiprush> whoever decided to not use Xprint for firefox, you have my thanks.
<neighborlee> Qerub: yeah no prb..at this point its theleast of my worries <G>
<Qerub> ficusplanet: I'm not using Ubuntu but adding LC_COLLATE=something to /etc/environment will probably do the trick.
<magbb> Has there yet come any updates to the Ubuntu distribution?
<neighborlee> OK anyone..still after running aptitude and selecting the desktop > xbase-clients > 'g'..it demands the ubuntu cd which i insert in cdrom drive..it says setting up X..but 'startx' still says no such file or dir from : /usr/bin/X11/X ;(sigh..any idea what next ???
<LoneTech> neighborlee: you'd want an X server for that.
<Qerub> neighborlee: xserver-xfree86?
<neighborlee> LoneTech: yes but doesn't it do that automagic due to dependency checks ?
<LoneTech> nope
<neighborlee> hmm I thought for sure it said it did
<neighborlee> sigh
<LoneTech> not fonts either, so make sure you get at least xfonts-base.
<Tomcat_> Now any ideas about /dev/dsp not working while /dev/dsp1 is?
<neighborlee> ok ill try the xserver
<neighborlee> LoneTech: ok
<Qerub> neighborlee: Since you might want to show the apps on a remote xserver :)
<Tomcat_> I'm trying to figure it out at the moment, but I have no idea what creates /dev/dsp
<LoneTech> it's possible to run an X server with fonts and clients over network, etc, so there aren't much in the way of dependencies.
<mdz> Kamion: have you seen Subject: Re: install instructions on the -users list?
<mdz> Kamion: if you can review the text and make any necessary corrections, lu can integrate it
<j^> just installed ubuntu on an asus p800 delux, and the network card looked ok during the installer, but after rebooting its gone.
<schweeb> okay, quick question... shouldn't X be trying to touch char-major-195 when it's loading to load the nvidia driver?  I can't get the nvidia driver to autoload using a depmod alias
<kagou> which scripts launch pmount ?
<j^> its a 3Com 3c940 
<bryan_> ok, so I just installed ubuntu, but there's a broken dependency
<pitti> mdz: Hi! Can you please approve #1276? Or do you want to put gnutls11 in Supported in the next time? Then I can build lynx against gnutls11 right away
<elmo_dc> kamion: any other ideas, anything useful I can do? if it's going to be hard to debug remotely, I'll need to use some non-warty media - but I can leave one unused if you need something to test with?
<j^> whats next?
<mxpxpod> gnome-themes depends on gtk2-engines-smooth, which doesn't have an install candidate
<mdz> mxpxpod: looking into it now
<mxpxpod> mdz: thanks
<j^> a and the matrox G650 dual did not work automaticly. i had to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config back to vesa since mga seames to be the wrong choise 
<mxpxpod> other than that, my install went off w/o a hitch :)
<jdub> worked okay with i386
<mdz> j^: is your NIC a PCI card?
<Chriffer> I'm gonna go and play with the installer again
<jdub> might not be built on ppc yet
<tubamann> Wow, that's alot of users
<tubamann> :)
<Chriffer> It's so neat to play with
<mdz> kagou: gnome-volume-manager
<j^> mdz no its onboard on the asus P800 delux
<kagou> thanks mdz
<seb128> mxpxpod: what version of gtk2-engines-* do you have ?
<elmo_dc> jdub: britney reckons it's broken for everyone
<jdub> britney is a blonde
<maswan> Hmm.. Just how big is the cdimage part?
<elmo_dc> jdub: that may  be, but she's right
<mdz> lamont: ping?
<mxpxpod> seb128: 2.8.0-ubuntu2
<mdz> j^: can you run lspci and see if it shows up?
<spiv> 'apt-cache show gtk2-engines-smooth' here suggests that it's in universe...
<mdz> seb128: just filed #1296
<mxpxpod> seb128: sorry... -0ubuntu2
<XTaran> Hi.
<elmo_dc> jdub/seb128: gtk2-engines-smooth is in universe
<j^> mdz it shows up as 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T
<mdz> elmo_dc: it needs to be moved into main
<elmo_dc> mdz: you think?
<mxpxpod> what's the difference between main and universe?
<seb128> elmo_dc: it's a depend of a warty package, should be in warty, right ?
<jdub> elmo_dc: ahr
<mdz> seb128: that does not happen automatically
<neighborlee> OK almost there LOL..one problem remains:: i can verybriefly see the gnome 2.8 logo start..for a split second..thenit errors out to console sAying: could not init font path element unix:/7100, removing from list!...what am I  lacking now ? ;-))
<seb128> mdz: ok, that's the problem
<mdz> elmo_dc: are you fixing it?
<LoneTech> neighborlee: that shouldn't be the error, that's just that you're not using a font server. other font path entries should work. check your .xsession-errors or something..
<defendguin> i have a second hard drive where i have stored all of my music is there an easy way to get that added to my fstab?
<elmo_dc> MDZ: YES
<bmsleight> Hello All
<bmsleight> alextreme: Might have known you to be here :)
<j^> mdz http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/69418
<neighborlee> LoneTech: do you recall what DIR its in ?..its not here in /etc/X11 and Iflat dont recall damn
<j^> mdz another thread about the p800/3940 http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0306.2/1556.html
<LoneTech> neighborlee: home dir
<mdz> elmo_dc: thank you
<bmsleight> A couple of quick question on ubuntu. I may be being a bit simple but I could not find the LiveCD version of ubuntu. The documentation refers to it but I can find the iso.
<mdz> j^: can you file a bug in bugzilla?
<mxpxpod> mdz: how long will it take to fix the smooth dep bug?
<LoneTech> first install attempt: apparently there's no rdev set on network install kernel. attempting with root=/dev/ram
<elmo_dc> fixed
<mdz> mxpxpod: -5 seconds
<LoneTech> curious, no init found.
<mxpxpod> mdz: cool!
<bmsleight> This is a dead linke - http://ftp.no-name-yet.com/cdimage/morphix/20040910/wartylive-v2.iso
<mdz> bmsleight: on which page is that link?
<mdz> bmsleight: the live CD is currently at http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<mxpxpod> hehe, 3m2s left on my ubuntu install download :)
<mdz> bmsleight: however, it has some known bugs
<neighborlee> sigh...did I miss a install option to provide a working gnome desktop during intsall ? :(
<clee> mxpxpod: :)
<mxpxpod> it's nice to have a multiple T3 connection
<clee> mxpxpod: heheheheh
<clee> mxpxpod: using the torrent?
<mdz> neighborlee: the default is to provide a working gnome desktop
<defendguin> neighborlee, LMFAO
<neighborlee> mdz: well its borked then ;(
* clee would *love* to see the download stats for the ISOs
<j^> mdz not that the bugzilla site would come up if i search for bugzilla or bug on the website
<mdz> neighborlee: how big is the partition on which you installed?
<neighborlee> mdz: 65GB
<mdz> j^: http://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/
<mxpxpod> clee: no no... I have ubuntu installed... I'm just waiting on all the packages for ubuntu-desktop
<XTaran> Hmmm, I read morphix in that URL. What has Ubuntu to do with morphix? *beingcurious*
<LoneTech> that initrd is 11MB large, kernel configured for 8MB or something. I think a ramsize option is needed.
<clee> mxpxpod: oh, ok
<clee> mxpxpod: wow, that was fast
<mdz> neighborlee: email a copy of /var/log/base-config.log to the ubuntu-users mailing list
<bmsleight> mdz: Thanks.
<jdub> XTaran: our live cd is morphix based, and alex works with us :)
<neighborlee> mdz: unless I missed something and it tried to install to  a smaller one dunno..shrug
<mdz> neighborlee: it sounds like something went wrong; better to find out what that was than to try to patch it up by hand
<neighborlee> mdz: sorr but im not familiar much with non-X emailing..how do I do this?
<whiprush> cool cool, mono packages for warty.
<jdub> with muine! :)
<XTaran> jdub: ic, thx.
<defendguin> :((
<jdub> tseng: radness :)
<whiprush> tseng: you rock
<mxpxpod> clee: yeah, it's going at 319kB/s
<jdub> hmm
<clee> mxpxpod: right on.
<defendguin> i was expecting to see my other hard drives in "Computer" 
<LoneTech> I got the installer started. module warnings though, that's concerning.
<clee> mxpxpod: my cable internet at home gets faster than that, but it's still nice :)
<bmsleight> Another question if you don't mind. I want to add ubuntu along side my existing debian. I tried that installer, but I am unable to skip the partitioning section and install base ubuntu. Any idea how I can use the installer but not the partitioner (I have a spare partition already)
<neighborlee> i hear c# is easier coding path but  gosh its hardly a standard and so much of what I do ( project libs) depend on c++....unless mono can on the fly convert it all over...but do we really know that c# will always remain OS ?..isn't that a slight uncetainty or not...
<XTaran> Anyone speaking German here?
<mxpxpod> clee: I downloaded a 650 MB about a week ago and it took like 4 minutes (IIRC)
<clee> mxpxpod: heh :)
<clee> mxpxpod: how long did the iso take, using bittorrent?
<mxpxpod> clee: there are a bunch of virii going around the office right now, so that doesn't help my speeds :)
<mxpxpod> clee: can't remember
<clee> mxpxpod: heh, fair enough
<m_tthew> clee: I was seeing > 300KBs on the iso torrent yesterday
<clee> m_tthew: I was seeing 400+ on it myself
<mxpxpod> ok, what's laptop-detect?
<clee> m_tthew: which is insane since the connection at redhat has never cracked 300 for me before
<defendguin> crap the device manager crashed
<fabbione> mxpxpod: a little script that should detect if you are running on a laptop or not
<mxpxpod> fabbione: that's it?
<fabbione> mxpxpod: yes.
<maswan> clee: I've seen the debian one do about 1.5-2MB/s myself
<clee> maswan: neat.
<fabbione> it is used in several bits to configure properly certain packages
<mxpxpod> fabbione: ah, ok
<fabbione> mxpxpod: like enabling antialiasing in fonts
<LoneTech> er, perhaps the install should mention what protocol it expects to talk to the mirror by? I was planning on NFS, but this installer just doesn't say..
<fabbione> mxpxpod: it saves a few questions to the user at install time
<kl_> XTaran, i do
<mxpxpod> ok, why does ubuntu use pbbuttonsd as the default rather than pmud?
<LoneTech> http, proceeding.
<XTaran> kl_: Some more publicity for Ubuntu in German: http://www.symlink.ch/article.pl?sid=04/09/16/1539251
<kl_> =]  should show up in my rss in 10 minutes
<kl_> rss reader*
<LoneTech> does ubuntu require LVM?
<XTaran> kl_: gleom.de also wrote something: http://www.golem.de/0409/33601.html
<fabbione> LoneTech: no. Ubuntu supports install on LVM
<kl_> XTaran, yeah, i read golem's feed too ;)
<mxpxpod> jdub: can you answer that? why pbbuttonsd instead of pmud?
<LoneTech> I think I've wound up with a kernel that doesn't support IDE hard drives.
<XTaran> kl_: :)
<LoneTech> straight from the warty iso, install/netboot
<fabbione> LoneTech: that sounds pretty strange
<fabbione> LoneTech: which motherboard are you using? are they SATA disks?
<XTaran> Is it already countable, how the /. posting pushed the user base?
<LoneTech> MediaGXm CPU, CS5530 support chip. that's plain IDE on PCI, Cyrix 5530 driver helps.
<LoneTech> drive is a 2.5" ATA
<jdub> mxpxpod: pmud is not really a living project
<jdub> mxpxpod: so we chose to ship pbbuttonsd
<jdub> easier to support and so on
<fabbione> LoneTech: hmmmmm
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok, that's cool
<mxpxpod> jdub: as long as it comes with sane defaults
<mxpxpod> jdub: my experience with it sucks (but I was using it on gentoo... so go figure)
<LoneTech> dmesg doesn't mention IDE at all
<j^> mdz https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1297
<nictuku> congrats for ubuntu!
<jdub> mxpxpod: we sanified them a bit
<mxpxpod> jdub: good
<fabbione> LoneTech: i wonder if that chipset is supported.. i will have to check on that
<mxpxpod> what about mono on ppc?
<LoneTech> I've installed with and without 5530 support before. most recently the machine ran gentoo with a 2.6.8.1 kernel.
<LoneTech> 2.6.8.1 does have the 5530 support as an option, but it worked to install long before that was listed
<nictuku> does ubuntu ships with postfix?
<fabbione> LoneTech: please file a bug and assign it to debian-installer
<jdub> nictuku: by default!
<fabbione> LoneTech: we will figure it out with the kernel guys :-)
<XTaran> jdub: Fine!
<XTaran> jdub: It sounds better from hour to hour. ;-)
<jdub> heh
<fabbione> LoneTech: if you can please add info from lspci -v (if you happen to have the old linux installation there
* fabbione &
<LoneTech> okay, will do.
<nictuku> In your site, you say it's only one cd, and thousands others online. Those are, I suppose, Debian official ones, right? So will you guys provide security updates to only the Ubuntu packages...
<j^> do external dvd burners (firewire) work with 2.6.8.1? they did have some problems with the new scsi/burner stuff added in  2.6.8 and cdrecord in debian
<jdub> nictuku: no, those are from our repositories too
<aethyr> hm, gthumb doesn't detect my digital camera
<nictuku> So, from what Debian distro will those "extra" packages come?
<LoneTech> is it documented that a netboot install requires "ramdisk_size=16384 root=/dev/ram", btw? I guess less than 16 works, but the default doesn't.
<jdub> nictuku: but we only do support for our 'main' ones, not our 'universe' ones
<nictuku> hmm nice. And with updates assured for 18 months from the date of release, to all software?
<jdub> aethyr: usb-storage?
<nictuku> ah ok!
<whiprush> aethyr: is it a usb storage cam?
<aethyr> haha, nevermind
<aethyr> it wasn't plugged into my computer
<mxpxpod> lol
* aethyr isn't very swift :P
<aethyr> well, I only have 2 usb ports
<aethyr> so I have to switch sometimes
<aethyr> I thought I had my camera still plugged in
<aethyr> ok, now it's giving me a real error
<aethyr> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (e.g. dc2xx or stv680) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<mdz> j^: thanks
<aethyr> on the plus side, gthumb ran automatically when I plugged it in
<mdz> j^: this is an i386 system?
<mxpxpod> ok, why is apmd running on a ppc system?
<mxpxpod> s/running/installed/
<nictuku> will you guys establish business partnerships for other Ind. Support Vendors, specially in other countries?
<LoneTech> there is apm emulation among the power management drivers.. but apmd shouldn't be needed.
<neighborlee> where is .xsession-errors
<aethyr> what's weirder, is that if I go through nautilus, I acn see all the pictures on my camera...
<LoneTech> neighborlee: ordinarily, in your home directory.
<schweeb> okay guys, I have a feature suggestion/request... since ubuntu uses udev, X can't autoload the nvidia driver when it hits char-major-195, so, when setting up the nvidia drivers, one of 2 things must happen: a script must create the nvidia dev nodes, or the module must be loaded with /etc/modules
<mxpxpod> LoneTech: that's what I thought... I'll have to uninstall it
<neighborlee> nm
<schweeb> the nvidia drivers don't properly support sysfs supposedly, so udev can't make the nodes for you
<neighborlee> LoneTech: yeah indeed nm..I found it..I didn't think it was in $HOME but I checked thinking itmight be and voila LOL
<neighborlee> sigh
<tritium> schweeb, isn't there a hotplug setting in /etc/default/hotplug for PCI_CLASS_DISPLAY?
* mxpxpod waits for scrollkeeper to update
<schweeb> tritium: hrm, didn't check there... lemme look...
<schweeb> ah yes
<suburbanite_fury> Will it be possible to perpetually upgrade Ubuntu releases, just like one can upgrade Debian 3.0 to 3.1?
<schweeb> IGNORE_PCI_CLASS_DISPLAY=true
<LoneTech> er, right.. gentoo's lspci, for some reason, doesn't look up names. not even for classes. that's not too helpful..
<tritium> schweeb, mine is set to false
<neighborlee> LoneTech: ok it says no fonts found ...?
<schweeb> tritium: did you set it that way manually?
<tritium> yes
<LoneTech> neighborlee: well, you want xfonts-base and probably {75,100}dpi and scalable and perhaps a few more.
<schweeb> shouldn't have to do that IMO
<neighborlee> LoneTech: alldone except for scalable fonts
<tritium> schweeb, that was for a sid box, not ubuntu
<neighborlee> LoneTech: I saw that but didn't install it thinkin xbase-fonts was eougfh
<schweeb> oh good, a dpkg-reconfigure hotplug will set it
<tritium> oh yeah
<schweeb> needs to go in the FAQ then
* schweeb will file a bugreport later
<LoneTech> neighborlee: dunno what gnome expects, tho.
<neighborlee> LoneTech: did I miss something during install..so the install doesn't assume gnome and its components to be installed and ready for startx ? :(
<LoneTech> ah, got gentoo lspci to show names.
<j^> oh and the keyboard was not set to german keyboard, i selected english interface/german keyboard. now my pwd did not work after switching it in the gnome keyboard prefs :/
<whiprush> has someone mentioned interest in a ubuntu web forum?
<LoneTech> neighborlee: I have no idea.
* LoneTech wonders if the bugzilla will ever send that account mail
<schweeb> whiprush: they were discussing it a bit last night
<sneef> ?
<mxpxpod> umm, when do I configure X?
<nictuku> I propose the creation of a ubuntu-isp or ubuntu-servers to the non-desktop users.
<nictuku> s/proposesuggest/
<nictuku> argh
<XTaran> One more question: For which hardware platforms is Ubuntu? Just x86? Haven't found any note on the FAQ, neither on the website no in the wiki.
<spiv> mxpxpod: You don't, usually, it autodetects.
<matthewjs> when i boot up, i get a arror about the bois telling me to set noboispnp, where do i set this?
<suburbanite_fury> XTaran: x86, amd64, ppc
<neighborlee> does anyone know then..does the ubuntu install supposed to prompt for a full working gnome desktop??..just wondering cause plopping me down to a console ...startx should have just 'worked'....???
<XTaran> suburbanite_fury: Thx.
<XTaran> suburbanite_fury: Although I hoped for Sparc32. :)
<spiv> neighborlee: It should've setup gdm by default, in fact.
<suburbanite_fury> Will it be possible to perpetually upgrade Ubuntu releases, just like one can upgrade Debian 3.0 to 3.1?
<XTaran> suburbanite_fury: Although GNOME is probably no good idea with my 48 MR RAM Sparc 4. :)
<nictuku> suburanite, I would like to know that too.
<man0_> hi
<XTaran> AOL. ;-)
<LoneTech> suburbanite_fury: surely possible, but I wonder if it'll be obvious in the interface. it isn't in xandros.
<whiprush> wow, the amount of people in here has like, quadrupled.
<man0_> is ubuntu stable on ppc?
<suburbanite_fury> LoneTech: The reason I ask is because in Fedora it's basically not supported to upgrade with apt/yum; they recommend a complete reinstall.
<LoneTech> suburbanite_fury: yeah, but that isn't debian based. it has basically no concept of upgrading configurations.
<sabdfl> suburbanite_fury: yes, we'll support constant upgrades from version to version
<LoneTech> fabbione: I'm not getting the bugzilla account mail, apparently. I have the lspci and dmesg outputs from my working 2.6.8.1/gentoo if you want those.
<suburbanite_fury> sabdfl: Thanks -- very cool.
<neighborlee> spiv: odd..did your install do it okay then?
<sabdfl> suburbanite_fury: also, we can open up a port to another architecture if we have a core team that will take responsibility for keeping it up to date and secure post-release
<sabdfl> man0_: yes
<neighborlee> okay im geting a bit further..installing scallable fongts at least got me into X but it complained about xscreensaver so i'm installng that now
<sabdfl> neighborlee: is someone helping you?
<man0_> sabdfl, cause i fond nothing about the ppc port
<man0_> fond/found
<spiv> neighborlee: Yep, no brainer.  Did your install give any errors or something?  It sounds like it didn't install all the packages or something odd.
<sabdfl> man0_: the cd's are on the mirrors
<sabdfl> quite a few of the teams have ibooks and powerbooks
<sabdfl> so it works well on ppc
<michelin> hi guys
<ish> Can I view a list of packages online?  And is there an ftp install option?
<spiv> neighborlee: Fonts and xscreensaver and so forth should all be pulled in by installing the "ubuntu-desktop" task.
<michelin> installing Ubuntu x86 right now.. sweet
<michelin> ish, on the mirror there's a file for each distro that has the package list
<sabdfl> ish: single cd install, after that use aptitude or synaptic
<elmo_dc> kamion: okay, got a bit further, I think the problem is in 2.6, it's /dev/cciss/host0/target0 not /dev/cciss/c0d0 - at least that's what the kernel is talking about on boot, if I remove 'quiet'
<neighborlee> spiv: yes near end it errored out but i'm not sure if it couldn;t read from the servers because they were 'busy
<npmccallum> ish: basically every package from debian, some are supported (bugfixes, security, etc), others are not
<elmo_dc> neighborlee: were you one of the ones having problems with te ubuntu-desktop task?  if so, try again, the problem package has been fixed
<ish> sabdfl: I assume apt-get as well?
<elmo_dc> ish: sure
<michelin> ehm people, I tried to reuse my /home and the installer kept saying there's an error with it and won't continue
<sabdfl> ish: yes of course :-)
<neighborlee> spic: or if my cd was bad..even thoughI doubt that since it was a BT dowload
<ish> Just looking for fvwm :)
<neighborlee> spic: I should prob. try again :(...
<michelin> I checked on vt4 and it said ext3 mounted successfully in ordered mode
<neighborlee> spiv: although atm i'm further but its like nursing a baby back to health LOL
<spiv> neighborlee: Just try installing ubuntu-desktop again.
<michelin> I just chose not to use it at install time.. weird though. any idea why?
<neighborlee> spiv: ok
<ish> I think ubuntu is what I've been waiting for.
<LoneTech> BT only ensures that the transfer was okay, not that the original file worked.
<m_tthew> ish: you and me both
<neighborlee> spiv: my destkop is up but it stopped after displaing the 'second icon' on bottom of gnome 2.8 logo....all I have now is a blank light blue screen
<neighborlee> spiv: can you give me please once more that command..I lost it when I left channel earlier
<spiv> neighborlee: I'm not sure what command you're referring to...
<neighborlee> spiv: oh ok...well..how do I do it from aptitude then..
<j^> mdz it works with the sk98lin kernel module
<spiv> neighborlee: Look under "tasks" in aptitude.
<neighborlee> nm I got it
<neighborlee> here goes
<neighborlee> yeah I could reinstall but the linux leet'er in me wants to 'fix' it LOL!!!!
<neighborlee> or should I say the handiman in me wants to 'fix it' <G>
<lypanov> re
<lypanov> clee: machine ordered. recieve on monday :)
<rcaskey_> The sysadmin in me says, if it don't work, ghost it
<neighborlee> question ...its downloading all of this instead of getting it from the CD...how do I tell aptitude to get from cd instead ? lol
<clee> lypanov: nice
<m_tthew> neighborlee: my default apt.sources that ubuntu installed has the cdrom source in it already
<jsubl2> anyone gotten mplayer and mozilla to work
<neighborlee> m_tthew: mine does too
<m_tthew> jsubl2: I compiled mplayer by hand it worked fine
<neighborlee> m_tthew: hm maybe its a flag I messed up in aptitude
<jsubl2> i will try that
<m_tthew> neighborless: then I suspect it will grab what it can from the CD
<neighborlee> m_tthew: possibly...maybe the cd only has a base system then..
<m_tthew> jsubl2: I installed build-essential, then ./configured mplayer with prefix=/usr/local/mplayer; everything compiled and installed without issue, works great
<neighborlee> m_tthew: seems unlikely though as it was almost 600MB
<jsubl2> m_tthew, you did compile it with the fakeroot thingy
<jsubl2> m_tthew, you did NOT rather compile it with the fakeroot thingy
<neighborlee> no matter...total progress is at 55% so i'm almost there
<m_tthew> neighborlee: the list of packages on the CD is easily visible in the .list file near the iso image
<neighborlee> ic
<m_tthew> jsubl2: I took my path of least resistance
<neighborlee> m_tthew: if I recall you said your install at end gave you a working desktop..so im guessing then that I had touble due to lag experienced by demand.
<neighborlee> wait that I think was spiv sory
<spiv> neighborlee: There was also a snafu with an uninstallable package in the archive that got fixed a little while ago, so it's possible that was your problem too (if the error was something like "uninstallable dependency gtk2-themes-smooth")
<dieman> hmm
<neighborlee> spiv: frankly i' m not sure..but yes near end of install I got some error yes
<mdz> npmccallum: here?
<m_tthew> neighborlee: yes my install gave me a working desktop; video, network, sound
<neighborlee> spiv: ijust dont recall sadly what it was
<neighborlee> spiv: likely thats it yes ;-))..thx !!
<neighborlee> m_tthew: when did you finish your download.maybe this is what spiv is referring to
<m_tthew> neighborlee: download of the iso?
<neighborlee> yes
<neighborlee> spiv said it got fixed a little while ago so maybe thats it
<m_tthew> neighborlee: over the weekend
<neighborlee> OR I just got caught by lag due to demand
<neighborlee> m_tthew: thats not it then likely..it must be demand
<spiv> The bug I referred to isn't in the ISO.
<neighborlee> cause if your destkop was working fine after install then mine should have also....
<neighborlee> spiv: ic
<matthewjs> hrmm how would i be able to install wine?
<neighborlee> m_tthew: okay then when did you do your install
<spiv> It was in the archives, so it would've shown itself when you grabbed the updates from the internet, which the installer does at some point.
<m_tthew> neighborlee: I think saturday
<neighborlee> hmm
<npmccallum> mdz: yes
<mdz> npmccallum: have you investigated those cups issues?
<neighborlee> spiv: odd I dunno shrug..m_tt* says he installed saturday and had no problems..so I flat dunno wha happened to me other than I guess lag from demand caused something to get missed
<npmccallum> mdz: not yet, but I can do that now if you want those higher priority
<spiv> neighborlee: When did you try to install?  In the last few hours?
<neighborlee> spiv: anyway..desktop install is finshed in aptitude so here goes nottin!
<neighborlee> spiv: yes indeed
<XTaran> Ok, cu and thx for infos...
<spiv> neighborlee: Right, so it's probably the bug I mentioned then.
<neighborlee> spiv: in the last hour yes...but the other guy installed saturday
<mxpxpod> why does ubuntu install gcc-3.4 by default?
<spiv> neighborlee: Because that happened a few hours ago I belive, and just got fixed.
<neighborlee> spiv: so I dont see how it would be related
<neighborlee> spiv: ahhhhhhhhhhh no wonder
<spiv> neighborlee: Didn't the other guy say that it worked for them? :)
<neighborlee> spiv: ok kewl that s it then indeed
<m_tthew> jluke: ahoy
<mdz> npmccallum: what do you have on your todo list right now?
<neighborlee> OK aptitude is configuring now..almost there ;-))
<npmccallum> mdz: I'm recording the audio theme
<mxpxpod> ok, wtf is up with epiphany not being able to start
<azeem> mxpxpod: you got epiphany?
<npmccallum> mdz: then mostly some bugs, I was going to tackle bugs tomorrow and sat
<mdz> npmccallum: ok, yes, please make the bugs a higher priority for the moment; the issues have come up multiple times on the list
<mxpxpod> azeem: apt-get install epiphany-browser
<npmccallum> mdz: sure thing, I'll look at them now
<mteira> Good work, Ubuntu guys!
<mteira> Congratulations
<mxpxpod> but when it starts up, it tells me it can't find the .server file
<mdz> npmccallum: thanks
<npmccallum> mdz: btw, I think I'm on the ubuntu-users list 2x, not sure how
<azeem> mxpxpod: oh yeah, it's in universe
<npmccallum> mdz: I get every message double
<azeem> mxpxpod: not supported. Eugenia also said it fails on startup
<npmccallum> mdz: is that jdub/mako?
<mxpxpod> azeem: why isn't it supported?
<elmo_dc> npmccallum: jdub
<azeem> mxpxpod: I meant, it's not in the main ubuntu distribution
<mxpxpod> azeem: ah, ok
<mxpxpod> azeem: actually, for powerpc, epiphany-browser is in main
<mako> npmccallum: 
<mako> npmccallum: ergh
<mako> npmccallum: check the headers, see which email addresses they are coming from
<npmccallum> mako: ok
<azeem> mxpxpod: oh well, then it wasn't on the CD. apt-get didn't work for me =)
<xcasex> so urhm, prism2 drivers, are they availible to ubuntu ?
<xcasex> mxpxpod, oooh mon cheri *^_^*
<mxpxpod> ok, now esd is failing to start...
<xcasex> mxpxpod, just wait until you get to try out the instant apply functions ;)
<matthewjs> how do you set up apt-get to install from a diff source, because i need to install wine
<spiv> matthewjs: wine is in universe
<sweeze> is liveCD downloadable?
<mako> npmccallum: do you want gentoo or canonical to remain?
<mako> canonical i assume?
<mxpxpod> ok, this is really frustrating... esd won't start because it can't open an audio device...
<npmccallum> mako: canonical, yes
<trukulo> matthewjs, vim /etc/apt/sources.list ... but i don't recommend that
<trukulo> use universa, as spiv said
<mako>  npmccallum cool, gentoo account removes
<mako> ergh.. removed
<npmccallum> mako: thanks
<neighborlee> thx gents for all the kind patient help
* neighborlee has DESKTOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<defendguin> do i need to turn on the sound server to hear sounds or can all my apps just go to alsa direct?
<al_> hi
<sanitario> what is this universe-thingy?
<sanitario> (I haven't installed ubuntu yet...)
<peacemaker885> defendguin: your apps can use alsa directly, if  remember correctly, but if you like sound multiplexing, like 2 sounds at the same time, you have to have esd use alsa
<sabdfl> sanitario: it's everything else from the open source world you might want on warty
<sanitario> sabdfl, ok
<sanitario> thx
<neighborlee> i'm checking out of linspire now ( since I couldnt  install irssi blah blah) like immediately..i'lll be putting ubuntu on my better halfs computer..they can just deal with it..linpsire is NICE for what it offers but its just not for me/us...heh...cheers and ttysoon on 
<defendguin> peacemaker885, i thought alsa didnt need a multiplexer
<neighborlee> 'the other side ' <G>..cheers and bbsoon
<sabdfl> sanitario: makes it easy to find something that's not part of the core, supported distro
<mteira> Humm, I just installed tpb and it fails because there's not /dev/nvram.
<sabdfl> just remember 'universe' does not have guaranteed security commitment from the core team
<mteira> Perhaps it's related with devfs stuff?
<peacemaker885> i'm using woody and kde. if i get a message on giam while i', listening to a cd, i don't hear the bell in gaim
<Kamion> elmo_dc: can I get remote console on this?
<peacemaker885> defendguin: but when i turn off the music, all of the gaim sounds come in. delayed.
<defendguin> peacemaker885, well im not hearing any sound right now
<defendguin> not giam not rb
<Kamion> elmo_dc: (or maybe wander down to the datacentre at some point if we don't figure it out by then)
<mxpxpod> are the microsoft fonts somewhere?
<Kamion> mteira: we use udev rather than devfs
<Kamion> mteira: but it's possible, yes
<peacemaker885> defendguin: sorry but my experience was with kde/arts and not gnome/esd.  have you tried the site?  it has a link for sound.
<mteira> Kamion: Another weird thing, is that my cdrom has been kidnapped by the system.
<defendguin> thansk peacemaker885
<neighborlee> heh
<mteira> Kamion: It's busy now. I had this kind of problems with nautilus on gnome 2.6 a lot of times.
<peacemaker885> defendguin: first things first, you need to have alsa detect ur sound card
<Kamion> mteira: you can fiddle with that in Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Removable Storage
<Kamion> mteira: oh, you mean it won't let you unmount?
<mteira> Kamion: Yes.
<defendguin> peacemaker885, alsa detects my sound card i thing
<Kamion> mteira: worst case, pop up a terminal and say 'pumount /dev/cdrom'
<defendguin> think
<mteira> Kamion: pumount /dev/cdrom
<mteira> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<defendguin> it lists my card in the volume control app
<Kamion> mteira: all relevant windows closed?
<mteira> Kamion: lsof | grep hdc said nothing.
<azeem> mteira: maybe try to kill fam, if it runs
<mteira> Kamion: Yes.
<mteira> azeem: But, shouldn't I detect it in lsof output?
<matthewjs> what does apt-get update do?
<azeem> mteira: maybe
<Kamion> mteira: might need to run lsof as root
<mteira>  lsof -p $(pgrep famd)
<Kamion> matthewjs: refreshes package/metadata lists from the server
<kl_> mteira, try fuser -v
<matthewjs> Kamion: ok thanks, i didnt want it to actually update any packages
<azeem> mteira: when I have that problem, I never find an offending process via lsof or fuser
<Kamion> matthewjs: it definitely doesn't do that
<mteira> azeem: Curious.
<matthewjs> Kamion: is it like  emerge sync then on gentoo?
<mxpxpod> ok, why isn't esd starting??
<absolute> Hi all
<mteira> No luck after killing famd
<Kamion> matthewjs: I've never used Gentoo so I have no idea, sorry
<peacemaker885> defendguin: make sure that alsa sound server is not muted.  i don't know if its on by default in wart but its muted when you compile it
<mxpxpod> it can't open audio devices...
<defendguin> i checked it doesnt seem muted
<peacemaker885> hmmnn...
<mteira> Made.
<mteira> Something strange happened.
<mteira> I killed famd using /etc/init.d/fam script
<defendguin> peacemaker885, you said there was something about sound on their site?
<mteira> But it wasn't killed actually
<tritium> matthewjs, yes, similar, but for binary packages as well as source.
<peacemaker885> defendguin: yes..let me look
<mteira> Now, I've killed it manually and the cdrom is free now.
<mteira> Thanks.
<azeem> cheers
<azeem> jdub packaged gamin AFAIK, so hoary will hopefully perform better in this regard
<mteira> See you.
<peacemaker885> defendguin: heh..sorry but it was 'sounder'
<peacemaker885> not sound
<defendguin> lol
<tritium> matthewjs, daniel robbins mentioned that he took some of the good ideas in debian (like apt) when he designed emerge/portage
<defendguin> let me check to make sure the plug didnt pop out of the back of the computer
<peacemaker885> defendguin: yep, its stuff like that half of the time :)
<defendguin> peacemaker885, apparently thats what happened
<peacemaker885> defendguin: cool..enjoy
<defendguin> whoops i guess not
<defendguin> :((
<peacemaker885> defendguin: i wonder if anyone has gotten sound up? 
<npmccallum> mdz: regarding bug (#1265), it doesn't look like cups actually allows you to change the name of a printer.  You have to remove and add a new one (at lesat in the web interface).
<matthewjs> i thought the new nautils network view thing was supposed to find local ftp shares too?
<defendguin> peacemaker885, sound works when i plugged it into the onboard sound card just not my sb live
<mdz> npmccallum: so the bug is that gnome-cups-manager lets you try?
<npmccallum> mdz: basically yes
<spikeb> alrighty, i have a few issues with the ppc build.
* schweeb starts filing all the reports for bugs he's found
<npmccallum> mdz: we can just make that text box non-editable
<mdz> npmccallum: if there is a straightforward way to disable that, let's do it
<npmccallum> mdz: its just changing a flag on the textbox
<peacemaker885> defendguin: maybe there's something about it in the mailing lists..
<defendguin> peacemaker885, apparently everything is using oss. and i cant have that
<Kamion> spikeb: go for it
<peacemaker885> defendguin: not alsa then?
<mdz> npmccallum: are you able to reproduce that problem where a printer changed from local to IPP?
<defendguin> yeah
<defendguin> i dont even understand why they have oss at all
<spikeb> when i close the lid on my ibook, it goes to sleep normally. however, when i open the lid some text comes up (stuff about my ethernet card and my airport card, and my cpufreq being unable to assign), and then nothing much happens.
<thom> mostly because ESD is utterly broken with alsa
<spikeb> so it doesn't really wake up
<defendguin> thom, i use esd and alsa on my fedora box and it works just fine
<npmccallum> mdz: I tried once last night and wasn't able to, but I'll purge it and try again
<thom> defendguin: lucky you. we were seeing a lot of issues,which is why we're using alsa, but esd talks to the oss emulation layer
<mdz> defendguin: everything uses ALSA drivers, but the OSS API
<mdz> which seems to be the most stable combination
<mdz> defendguin: why do you say you can't have that?
<clee> wtf.
<defendguin> id just rather not have to worry about all my mixer settings on OSS and alsa and just use alsa
<clee> shift-clicking on a channel in xchat /parts the channel?
<clee> WORST UI EVER
<skelll> hello 
<lypanov> clee: lol
<spikeb> um
<spikeb> just click the x button
<spikeb> heh
<skelll> great job for the ubuntu , felictitation
<spikeb> oh, and /dev/pmu permissions are broken (and restored to broken after each reboot, it seems).
<skelll> is there any reposity for kde ?
<Kamion> spikeb: hmph, my powerbook doesn't even sleep, so I can't test that :-/
<spikeb> heh Kamion
<Kamion> spikeb: the /dev/pmu issue is known, there's a bug filed
<skelll> (i all time install them both and use xfce4 :)
<spikeb> ok
* ShitHawk np: Porcupine Tree - Blackest Eyes [04:23m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<Kamion> spikeb: will look at it before final release probably
<Kamion> ShitHawk: would appreciate that turned off for #ubuntu, thanks :-)
<vincent> hello
<vincent> any news concerning the live-cd ?
<sladen> vincent: 19:41 <             mdz > bmsleight: the live CD is currently at http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<defendguin> and i cant hear anything when my speakers are plugged into my SB-Live
<xcasex> spikeb, g4? talk to mxpxpod he has a solution
<spikeb> xcasex, no, g3 ibook.
<defendguin> although i have a SB-Live Alsa Mixer
<xcasex> spikeb, unplug the powercord and lock the lid in place then ? :)
<spikeb> i will try that
<xcasex> spikeb, i have to do that, no idea why though
<mdz> defendguin: perhaps bug #1293?
<xcasex> and when the pbook gets here, i'll grapple it into submission ;)
<spikeb> xcasex, well if that does the trick then im fine
<vincent> sladen : thank you
<xcasex> :)
<defendguin> ill check
<skelll> there is not others reposity than what i get on the cd ? (can't i install kde ?)
* ShitHawk np: Porcupine Tree - Trains [05:56m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<Kamion> skelll: universe; look in /etc/apt/sources.list, the line is there but commented out
<skelll> i look that 
<skelll> thanks 
<defendguin> mdz, might just be it
<whiprush> i don't think kde is available yet
<defendguin> fedora didnt seem to have this problem
<Kamion> whiprush: parts of it are
<spikeb> booo kde
* spikeb grins
<Kamion> whiprush: (not on powerpc, though)
* whiprush just read about k3b working now
<xcasex> prism ... 2 ... module?
<skelll> mmmm that's not nice for kde :/
<tvon> KDE is the default on most distros, I think the community will survive :-D
<clee> heh.
<skelll> tvon i don't care is or not the default i just want it as i want gnome 
<skelll> but i use xfce4 
<clee> tvon: the thing is that GNOME has a lot more paid developers hacking on it than KDE does
<skelll> i just want them installed 
* ShitHawk np: Porcupine Tree - Lips of Ashes [04:39m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<defendguin> is there a gui to start and stop services (ex. hald)
<whiprush> ok, that's getting annoying ShitHawk 
<thom> skelll: xfce should be in universe, check /etc/apt/sources.list and see that you have that enabled?
<schweeb> whiprush: lol
<whiprush> schweeb: you look into this pmount thing yet?
<schweeb> whiprush: no
<schweeb> whiprush: what is it you're wanting to know?
<xcasex> pmount?
<thom> policy mount
<xcasex> aah
<whiprush> schweeb: I haven't tried plugging in my ipod or usb key yet.
<whiprush> was wondering if I needed to do an extra step
<schweeb> whiprush: oh no, who let b0rk b0rk in here :p
<whiprush> or if it just worked.
<schweeb> just works
<whiprush> woo
<xcasex> ...
<schweeb> already plugged in my CF drive and my camera
<xcasex> schweeb, stfu fratboi
<schweeb> :p
<schweeb> whiprush: filing a orca ansuload of bugreports right now
* xcasex emails schweeb pictures of orca
<xcasex> o.O
<skelll> ok found the universe in source.list (i had to boot the other computer)
<thom> skelll: if the line is uncommented, then you should be able to apt-get install xfce4 or whatever
<skelll> but this kde missing bother me a bit i should say 
<thom> it'll be fixed, we had higher priorities prior to the preview
<xxorroxx> whiprush: ipod has soft support in *nix ?
<neighborlee> need some minor help..i'm trying to install ut2k4 retail version via ./linux-installer.sh..its complaining that: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: permission denied ????
* ShitHawk np: Porcupine Tree - The Sound of Muzak [04:59m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<whiprush> xxorroxx: yeah, it's just a usb drive.
<windi> neighborlee: is it +x?
<xxorroxx> neighborlee: you need to do it as 'root'
<skelll> thom, i don't compliant about your job, you done great but this computer is for my nefew and i want them to learn most env (this will be them first computer)
<defendguin> i wonder if there is a way to uninstall the onboard sound card?
<martinald> hi
<martinald> i am a new user!
<martinald> i love this distro
<xxorroxx> neighborlee: 'su root' 'chmod +x <filename>' <./filename>
<clee> martinald: heh.
<sladen> neighborlee: what's   ls -ld /bin/sh ; head -1 ./linux-installer.sh   give you?
<martinald> i just need two quick peices of advice
<xxorroxx> martinald: its a preview rls and is buggy :P
<martinald> yea, i havent noticed too many bugs
<martinald> infact none
<neighborlee> xxorroxx, su root isn't taking my password
<martinald> 1) how do i change res and refresh rate for X - is it config file time?
<xxorroxx> neighborlee: 'sudo passwd root'
<sladen> neighborlee: just type::   sudo ./linux-installer.sh   and enter you _own_ passowrd
<neighborlee> xxorroxx, thx mucho that worked
<xxorroxx> neighborlee: np
<martinald> 2) my mouse is a bit too fast. i need to slow it down. i also need to have my double click speed slowed down
<skelll> su is working here 
<skelll> i just used it 
<xxorroxx> martinald: computer -> system configuration -> screen resolution
<xxorroxx> martinald: it changes on-the-fly 
<xxorroxx> martinald: pretty nice
<martinald> ooooh sweet! i thought i was missing something when there was no config utils
<martinald> i didnt think of looking in there
<sladen> skelll: it's best to avoid `su' and to use `sudo' for every time you would have logged in as root
<neighborlee> yeah mouse was way too fast here at first till I changed it <G>
<xxorroxx> martinald: well , why would it be in system configuration =] 
<xxorroxx> martinald: jk
<skelll> sladen, can you explain me why ?
<skelll> i'm an su user 
<martinald> i didnt look in computer! silly me
<neighborlee> xxorroxx, hmmm i'm still getting:: bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied from doing: ./linux-installer.sh
<martinald> ive only used fedora's version of GNOME
<martinald> which is horribley bastardised
<skelll> redhat is right for bastarising kde-gnome (i totally agree with them)
<whiprush> i use gnome in fedora and ubuntu and it's not that much different.
<defendguin> its not that bad
<sladen> skelll: sudo provides accounabilty (an audit log of what as happened).  sudo avoids shared passwords (you only ever know/use your own passowrd).  sudo stops you needing to run commands like `ls' as root that you might do if you were using su or a root login
<martinald> skell: so do i
<defendguin> i think they screw kde over a bit more
* ShitHawk np: Porcupine Tree - Gravity Eyelids [07:56m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<spikeb> bah
<martinald> but it just means that i don't know what real gnome is like
<spikeb> wonderland rocks :)
<martinald> kde sux imo. i just don't like it
<martinald> i like some of their apps, but its way too cluttered for my liking
<skelll> sladen : ok i'll man sudo, thanks 
<tseng> you can unclutter it
<martinald> hmm. this really doesn't look like 85Hz you know... it looks more like 75Hz
<tseng> but it still doesnt "feel" right
<martinald> yea but its a lot of work
<martinald> i know. gnome just feels a lot better without pissing around with preferences
<whiprush> tseng: your mono repo made me happy today.
<tseng> whiprush: :)
<whiprush> tseng: what's it take to convince you to package ifolder? ;)
<tseng> hah
<tseng> is that oss now?
<whiprush> yep
<whiprush> all gpl
<whiprush> it even works
<neighborlee> martinald: its that way cause it catres to the target audience and why many distros use it as defaut sadly
<neighborlee> martinald: thakfully ubuntu didnt go down that path!!
<martinald> yes
<punkass> experiences with Ubuntu?
<xcasex> whiprush, mono repo?
<martinald> neighborlee: i love the fact there is only one app supplied for each job
<punkass> good/bad?
<martinald> its so stupid having 3 or 4 for everything
<neighborlee> martinald: yup same here..efficient clean and fast
<whiprush> xcasex: see the list, for ubuntu
<martinald> i mean im running this on a 800mhz box (my spare/test box) and its fast as lightning
<neighborlee> punkass: so far..I find it very fast and 'clean'..I LOVE having no damn desktop  icons LOL
<punkass> hehe.. good to hear.
<martinald> ok i have one more problem
<skelll> sladen, ok ok i know why i don't use sudo now, i can handle a # np i'll continue to su , your advice is a good advice tought
<mteira> Hello again.
<martinald> im using a MS optical explorer mouse. it has 5 buttons, but only 3 are working
<neighborlee> however I need help with this error guys please: bash: ./linux-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied...this isn't going to fly if I can't install any of my linux retail games LOL!!
<martinald> and the mouse wheel doesn't close tabs in firefox, it only opens them - anyone know why?
<sladen> skelll: could you say that again, I don't quiet understand
<defendguin> hmmm beep media player seems broken
<whiprush> neighborlee: try 'sudo sh linux-installer.sh'
<sladen> neighborlee: what does   ls -l /bin/sh ./linux-installer.sh  ; head -1 ./linux-install.sh   print out
<kl_> isn't that the default firefox behaviour on linux? (not closing tabs)
<mteira> defendguin: Broken?
<neighborlee> whiprush, yes that works BUT..i sticks me with a non-GUI installation routine..and thats crappy
<whiprush> oh oh
<defendguin> yeah i try to play a file it crashes
<mteira> defendguin: I'm gonna try
<neighborlee> parden my leet mentality not showing but I like my GUI's rofl
<skelll> sladen : after done man sudo, i remembered why i don't use sudo , i can handle a root shell so i'll continue to use su 
<defendguin> ogg mp3 anything
<mxpxpod> is anyone else having problems with the ubuntu servers?
<mteira> defendguin: it works for me
<defendguin> hmmm
<tseng> mxpxpod: you mean the slashdot effect?
<mxpxpod> tseng: I can't apt-get update
<xxorroxx> neighborlee: jus use the console install and READ , quit whinning
<mteira> I think Ubuntu is on the right way.
<sladen> skelll: still don't understand the bit about handling a root shell?
<whiprush> kl_: type about:config in the firefox location bar, and then you want to change middlemouse.contentLoadURL to false.
<elmo_dc> Kamion: I can get you access - it'll only work tho if we don't use FB - is that poss?
<mteira> Of course, it has little problems.
<ficusplanet> Are you guys aware that home.ubuntu.com is down/non-existent?
<xxorroxx> I think its a broken debian with new gnome , and thats were the perks end
<kl_> whiprush, thanks but martinald was asking for that ;)
<whiprush> oh
<skelll> i used to be root since several years and i never done anything bad 
<mteira> xxorroxx: I had to put some time on my debian to make it works near this.
<skelll> that can happen tought i know
<mxpxpod> hrmm, xchat 2.0.8... ubuntu needs an update ;)
<elmo_dc> ficusplanet: how do you mean? 
<elmo_dc> ficusplanet: redirects to www.ubuntulinux.org for me?
<mxpxpod> and we need the microsoft fonts...
<ficusplanet> When I click on "About Ubuntu..." in the Computer menu no site comes up, just an error dialog.
<thom> ficusplanet: works fine for me
<elmo_dc> ficusplanet: what's the error say?
<ficusplanet> Oh, OK.  I'm using epiphany.  It does load.  It just gives an error dialog first.
<seb128> ficusplanet: what's the prefered browser in gnome ?
<defendguin> mteira, ok now it doesnt crash i just get no sound :)
<ficusplanet> home.ubuntu.com could not be found. Please check the name and try again.
<mteira> defendguin: I get sound.
<thom> mxpxpod: fonts are an interesting problem, that we'll be spending more time on (post warty, probably)
<defendguin> mteira, im not getting any sound at all
<mxpxpod> thom: any clue where I can pick them up for now?
<kl_> google for corefonts
<mxpxpod> defendguin: are you using esd?
<defendguin> mteira, not from any app
<mteira> defendguin: Do you get sound from Rythmbox, for example?
<thom> mxpxpod: there's a package in universe to download them
<defendguin> mteira, nope
<skelll> cya thanks
<defendguin> mxpxpod, yeah 
<mxpxpod> thom: I don't see it...
<mteira> defendguin: Have you adjusted the volume controls?
<thom> mxpxpod: msttcorefonts
<defendguin> mteira, yes
<mxpxpod> defendguin: which libesd are you using? libesd0 or libesd-alsa0?
<thom> (or, it _should_ be there :-) )
<mxpxpod> thom: it's not there in the ppc repo
<martinald> thanks for the ff tip
<defendguin> mxpxpod, i get sound when i plug my speakers into the onboard card not the SB-Live :(
<martinald> what about ms mouse with all buttons working?
<mxpxpod> defendguin: no clue
<kl_> why are fonts such an issue? i like bitstream vera, vera is not metric compatible with arial or times new roman, but that's a minor issue imo
<mxpxpod> defendguin: sounds like it detected the on-board first
<defendguin> mxpxpod, libesd0
<thom> mxpxpod: hrm. file a bug, please. i think it should be around
<tseng> defendguin: you can disable the onboard audio in bios usually
<defendguin> hmmmm
<defendguin> good idea
<mteira> I have some problems burning rw cds.
<mteira> When the CD is inserted, it's automatically mounted.
<mxpxpod> suck!
<mxpxpod> my eject key doesn't work on my ibook
<mteira> So, the nautilus-cd-burner fails saying the CD is busy.
<mxpxpod> oh, you know what...
<thom> mxpxpod: (you can just lift the package from debian)
<mteira> If I start the burning process without any cd in.
<mteira> nautilus-cd-burner asks me for a cd.
<ficusplanet> If I install this libflash thing from the repos, will it work as a mozilla plugin?
<mteira> I inserted a yet written rwcd, but It seems that it's mounted before the CD burning starts.
<mteira> It got burned, but also mounted.
<mteira> It's a mess.
<martinald> sorry for all the questions. i seem to be having bother with MP3 playback
<martinald> does it come with the codecs?
<mxpxpod> ugh, this is why I hate pbbuttonsd
<mteira> Because it's blank while mounted, but then written.
<mteira> Perhaps it should be automaticalle unmounted when trying to burn it.
<mxpxpod> if I'm going to use GNOME, I don't need all that stupid volume key crap that pbbuttonsd uses
<schweeb> mdz: man, you're quick on the bugzilla :p
<mxpxpod> who here uses ubuntu on powerpc?
<mdz> mxpxpod: I do, as do many other canonical folk
<mdz> schweeb: :-)
<mxpxpod> mdz: on an ibook?
<mdz> mxpxpod: no, on a desktop.   jdub uses it on an ibook
<mxpxpod> jdub: ping
<ficusplanet> mdz: Is it possible to have a fully functional flash plugin on ppc?
<martinald> could someone give me a hand setting up sound?
<martinald> or a tutorial to do it?
<mxpxpod> mdz: pbbuttonsd is being retarded
<mdz> mxpxpod: it's 0700 down there, he's probably not awake yet
<mxpxpod> mdz: I can't set my eject key in GNOME because pbbuttonsd is stealing it
<mdz> ficusplanet: for it to be truly fully functional, I think it would have to come from macromedia, and I don't think they provide a linux/powerpc plugin
<mteira> Is there any plan for an gtk2 emacs21 port?
<defendguin> i disabled my onboard sound card
<spikeb> mxpxpod, change it
<mxpxpod> spikeb: to what?
<mdz> mxpxpod: is this the issue where f12 and eject are the same key or something?
<mteira> I've been using a cvs version with gtk2 support for some time on debian.
<defendguin> ahh much better
<spikeb> mxpxpod, change the pbbuttonsd buttons to use the f10 and f11 keys instead of 11 and 12
<mxpxpod> spikeb: so, how do I use f12 then?
<spikeb> mxpxpod, after pbbuttonsd quits stealing it you can use it for whatever you want
<mxpxpod> spikeb: also, when I start up GNOME, I get a dialog box that says that permissions on /dev/pmu are broken
<mdz> Zomb: any idea about https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1153 ?
<defendguin> is anyone else having problems with the hal-device-manager?
<martinald> defend, what sort of problem?
<mxpxpod> spikeb: also, how do you keep pbbuttonsd from controlling your sound device?
<defendguin> defendguin@gnome ~ $ hal-device-manager
<defendguin> Could not get device list. Make sure hald is running
<xcasex> mxpxpod, hey can you run gnome-volume-manager?
<xxorroxx> defendguin: 'hald'
<mxpxpod> xcasex: yup
<defendguin> but ive run hald and that doesnt change
<clee> jdub, mako, other canonical insiders: what's the deal with KDE?
<spikeb> mxpxpod, the pmu thing is known, and has to be fixed every boot. i dont know about the sound card thing though
<clee> obviously it's not in warty.
<defendguin> i agree
<xxorroxx> clee: build from source
<mxpxpod> spikeb: do you just let pbbuttonsd take over your system?
<xcasex> mxpxpod, hmm :/
<spikeb> mxpxpod, yeah i do
<clee> xxorroxx: I do that already. I'm wondering if it's ever going to be an option, if it's going to just be available but not supported, or if it's going to become a supported platform at some point
<defendguin> xxorroxx, how can i check to see what services are running?
<mxpxpod> spikeb: do you use the gnome keybindings?
<xxorroxx> defendguin: ps aux 
<martinald> is there an alt sources.list for apt? because the current repos is a bit empty and i wonder if i could use others without problems?
<spikeb> mxpxpod, no
<xxorroxx> alls I care about is k3b
<xxorroxx> and im building just what that needs
<defendguin> defendguin@gnome ~ $ hald
<defendguin> defendguin@gnome ~ $ ps ax | grep hal
<defendguin> defendguin@gnome ~ $
<defendguin> nothing there :(
<mxpxpod> spikeb: how do you show where the volume is on your system?
<xxorroxx> are there different kernel versions inside ubuntu ?
<spikeb> mxpxpod, i look at the sound applet
<spikeb> mxpxpod, if you assign the sound keys to the same keys as pbbuttonsd, it works fine, too.
<spikeb> mxpxpod, the problem comes in when you want to use a key for something pbbuttonsd is already doing differently
<tseng> sweet my pet peeve volume bug is fixed
<clee> hrm. jdub, mako, thom? nobody?
<thom> clee: according to lamont kdebase has built on i386 now, should be in the universe archive
<martinald> how do i get mp3 working?
<clee> thom: Not quite the answer I'm looking for :)
<thom> clee: what would you like to know?
<clee> thom: As far as KDE goes, are we talking optional addon, stopgap until GNOME destroys KDE, or to-be-supported platform?
<flubber> join #debian
<thom> currently, optional addon.
<defendguin> freak
<clee> thom: that's kind of what I gathered. Is it going to stay that way indefinitely, or are there greater plans that you're allowed to share?
<thom> clee: as they say, watch this space.
<xcasex> spikeb, know which cli app to use to figure out which keycode is which key?
<defendguin> this sucks
<defendguin> maybe hald is crashing
<spikeb> xcasex, showkey
<al_> hi
<xcasex> spikeb, why didnt i think of that
<al_> i've just installed ubuntu on my pc, and i'd really need flash/java/microsoft fonts
<xxorroxx> why did you guys replace kdebase with gnome-icon-themes
<xxorroxx> thats lame++
<xxorroxx> fix that crap
<al_> do you know a simple way to install them ?
<mxpxpod> spikeb: actually, you can solve the permission thing using udev... put pmu:root:pmu:660 in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions and then create a pmu group and add yourself to you
<spikeb> mxpxpod, cool
<martinald> al_ same problem here
<spikeb> mxpxpod, thanks for the tip
<spikeb> xcasex, no idea
<mxpxpod> spikeb: that's what I did on debian
<xxorroxx> how do I modify the apt-get/dpkg database so that I can install kde .. without uninstall gnome-icon-themes/rest of gnome
<mxpxpod> spikeb: also, showkey is giving me hex codes
<mxpxpod> and strange ones at that
<xxorroxx> whos genius idea was it to REPLACE kdebase with gnome-icon-themes
<xxorroxx> !
<martinald> i need basically: mp3 support for gstreamer, flash and java (which i don't need if i could have FF 1.0PR since it'd sort it out for me) and also MS fonts
<spikeb> is it?
<xcasex> yeah
<spikeb> mxpxpod, it should just be giving you numbers
<spikeb> like 88 for this key and 67 for that
<seb128> xxorroxx: do you know what Replaces is ?
<mxpxpod> press any key (program terminates after 10s of last keypress)...
<mxpxpod> 0x00 0x81 0xa1 0x80 0x81 0xa1
<mxpxpod> 0x00 0x81 0xa1 0x80 0x81 0xa1
<seb128> xxorroxx: that's just to overwrite a file from an another package
<xxorroxx> seb128: what kind of question is that
<seb128> xxorroxx: "whos genius idea was it to REPLACE kdebase with gnome-icon-themes"
<xxorroxx> seb128: they conflict with one another , why ..
<seb128> xxorroxx: both package have a common icon file (same path/name)
<seb128> conflict ?
<xxorroxx> seb128: any way to force install ?
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<xxorroxx> the problem is obvious , kdebase wont install
<mxpxpod> spikeb: also, do you run apmd?
<seb128> xxorroxx: more details
<seb128> "doesn't work", "won't install"
<seb128> that's not clear
<seb128> errors msgs ?
<seb128> problem ? crash ?
<xxorroxx> However the following packages replace it:
<xxorroxx>   gnome-icon-theme
<xxorroxx> E: Package kdebase has no installation candidate
<xxorroxx> you know what the problem is , I just specified it
<xxorroxx> dont talk to me like im stupid and being vague
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - just installed ubuntu and I find there is no root
<xxorroxx> I said .. gnome-icon-themes conflicts with kdebase .. and you said they had a common file , which is the problem
<Sirius_Black> how do I 'add' root
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: use sudo
<whiprush> Sirius_Black: you need to use sudo, it's in the faq.
<xxorroxx> Sirus: sudo passwd root , su root 
<Sirius_Black> what just sude and no root
<seb128> xxorroxx: no, you said replaces, that's not conflicts
<xxorroxx> seb128: you just saw the error , cant you read ?
<Sirius_Black> *sudo
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: yes, that's now considered the more "secure" way to do things
<jsutwes> sudo passwd root  then you type the password for the user you are logged in as
<seb128> xxorroxx: yes, looks like you don't have any source to install kdebase
<xxorroxx> Sirius_Black: I just said .. 'sudo passwd root' , change pass 'su root'
<seb128> xxorroxx: "no installation candidate"
<Sirius_Black> ta mate
<seb128> xxorroxx: apt-cache policy kdebase ?
<defendguin> :( totem has no video when i play a divx file
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: I would suggest keeping the sudo roue
<xxorroxx> can you add regular debian unstable sources to apt ?
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: er route
<seb128> xxorroxx: yes, but better to add universe source
<xxorroxx> seb128: I UNCOMMENTED the universe sources already
<seb128> xxorroxx: apt-cache policy kdebase ?
<mxpxpod> xxorroxx: calm down, dude
<schweeb> xxorroxx: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<seb128> if you don't reply to question no way to get help ...
<jsutwes> nah, let him type in caps, i'm enjoying myself whle at work
<Tybstar> xxorroxx: your attutide isn't going to earn you much help here
<xxorroxx> kdebase:
<xxorroxx>   Installed: (none)
<xxorroxx>   Candidate: (none)
<xxorroxx>   Version Table:
<mxpxpod> jsutwes: haha
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<xxorroxx> Tybstar: sorry , I need k3b .. bad
<Sirius_Black> schweeb, yeah yeah got it now mate - tnx n e way
<xxorroxx> I gotta backup a bunch of stuff
<seb128> xxorroxx: that's not a conflicts, replaces, or whatever problem, you just don't have a source with this package
<mxpxpod> xxorroxx: why not use mkisofs and cdrecord?
<elmo_dc> xxorroxx: did you apt-get update after uncommenting universe?
<elmo_dc> because kdebase is definitely in there
<xxorroxx> mxpxpod: cli retarded ?
<mxpxpod> huh?
<xxorroxx> mxpxpod: I'm cli retarded rather
<Sirius_Black> is ubuntu sarge or sid or both? and is it safe for me to dist-upgrade to sid
<mxpxpod> ah, ok
<JStrike> Hi Ubuntu'ers. Nice to see some familiar people here
<elmo_dc> xxorroxx: put an empty CD in the drive; gnome's dvd/cd writer will pop up, it's a fairly usable  GUI
<whiprush> throw an empty CDR in the drive, nautilus cd burner will pop up.
<whiprush> or places->cdburner
<clee> mxpxpod: finish Coaster so that they can include it and people can stop bitching about Ubuntu not being able to burn CDs ;)
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: it's essentially Sid frozen at a certain date, plus bugfixes
<xxorroxx> elmo_dc: yeah I know nautilus cdburner , I NEED k3b =] 
<mxpxpod> clee: haha!
<seb128> xxorroxx: it's in universe
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: and then there's some newer stuff, like GNOME 2.8
<Sirius_Black> schweeb, so IT IS safe to dist-upgrade to sid then
<xxorroxx> what the hell
<xxorroxx> now its working
<xxorroxx> did you guys jus fix it 
<xxorroxx> ?
<elmo_dc> xxorroxx: no
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: you can dist-upgrade to sid, but the results might not be perfect
* xxorroxx giggles
<xxorroxx> hahaha
<xxorroxx> <- retarded
<JStrike> Is Mark ever here? Or is he just a silent investor?
<schweeb> xxorroxx: when you edit your sources.list, you need to apt-get update afterwards
<schweeb> every time
<xxorroxx> schweeb: I did ...
<Sirius_Black> schweeb, ok then, shall i just uncomment lines in sources.list and then apt get update
<xxorroxx> schweeb: I dunno how it didnt work .. but I tried again and it did .
<xxorroxx> weird
<seb128> xxorroxx: you "apt-get update" before ?
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: yea.. if you want packages that aren't in main or restricted, uncomment the lines with "universe"... it'll have most of the pkgs from sid
<xxorroxx> seb128: yea man , ran debian for years , thats why I knew to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seb128> xxorroxx: ok ...
<Sirius_Black> schweeb, these would be sid packages only and not experimental and similar
<seb128> so you should know what replaces is :p
<xxorroxx> network connection was down *shrug*
<xxorroxx> no idea why it didnt work
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: yea, sid
<Sirius_Black> schweeb, tnx mate
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: but not current sid
<xxorroxx> seb: as a user , everything always worked never had any package problems
<seb128> ok, should be the same here
<seb128> dunno what happened
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: frozen at the same time as ubuntu
<xxorroxx> seb128: I think they just fixed it recently .. cause I tried it multiple times why streaming audio
<xxorroxx> seb128: so net connection couldnt have been down
<schweeb> xxorroxx: you obviously have never used sid
<seb128> ok
<xxorroxx> schweeb: sid == unstable ?
<schweeb> yes
<xxorroxx> I use main
<xxorroxx> 'used'
<xxorroxx> stable .. whatever
<xxorroxx> potato ?
<defendguin> can totem-gstreamer play divx files?
<xxorroxx> heh
<Sirius_Black> ok then schweeb - if i uncomment those lines and the do apt-get update, will i be able to install kde 3.3??
<JStrike> Anyone feel up to answering my Mark S question?
<schweeb> xxorroxx: well, that's why they call it stable
<xxorroxx> Sirius_Black: yeah
<mxpxpod> spikeb: do you use powernowd or cpufreqd?
<Sirius_Black> xxorroxx, tnx mate
<thom> JStrike: he's around yes
<schweeb> xxorroxx: as has been mentioned to you, KDE and friends are in "universe" are unsupported, and my not work
<mdz> xxorroxx: k3b is installable now, working OK for you?
<xxorroxx> SIGSEGV
<JStrike> thom : Whats his nick normally?
<xxorroxx> lame+++++
<schweeb> xxorroxx: not to mention it's a preview release
<xxorroxx> 'no debugging symbols found' on k3b 0_o
<Sirius_Black> guys - is ubuntu a british distro?
<mxpxpod> xxorroxx: hey, if you have problems with it, you have 3 options... go back to a distro you know it works with, use other software, or fix it
<elmo_dc> Sirius_Black: no
<crimsun> it doesn't have one country of origin
<Sirius_Black> ok
<mdz> xxorroxx: segfaults when?  it starts up fine for me
<spikeb> mxpxpod, cpufreq but it doesn't seem to work very well
<mdz> though it certainly is ugly
<Livewire-> Distrowatch has put origin as Isle Of Man - UK
<spikeb> bbs folks
<mxpxpod> spikeb: really? did you uninstall powernowd?
<xxorroxx> mdz: ugly ?
<JStrike> Sirius_Black : It is South African. Well, the company is at least
<crimsun> mdz and his love for gcombust =)
<mdz> JStrike: Canonical is an Isle of Man company
<elmo_dc> JStrike: no, the company is an Isle of Man company
<xxorroxx> mdz: why doesnt X have aa fonts ... I just noticed that
<mdz> Ubuntu is a global project :-)
<azeem> are actually some canonical dudes working at the same place together?
<JStrike> Where on earth is isle of man?
<mdz> xxorroxx: it does, in GNOME.  perhaps they don't work properly in KDE apps
<JStrike> And Mark is South African. As is the word Ubuntu
<Livewire-> Isle of man is between Wales and Ireland
<elmo_dc> jstrike: a small island off the coast of the UK
<kl_> isle of man company, that sounds like a bahamas bank account :)
<spikeb> interesting
<Livewire-> in the Irish Sea
<mdz> azeem: some of us are within a short distance of each other, but not working in the same building
<azeem> mdz: thx
<mdz> azeem: at least not all of the time
<xxorroxx> Livewire-: its a tax shelter/haven
<xxorroxx> Livewire-: they must be planning on adding some AWSOME features hehe 
<spikeb> mxpxpod, no i left things as they were by the install with regards to the powernow/cpufreq thing.
<spikeb> bbl
<Livewire-> I didnt know it was.. but im from the uk myself
<mdz> mako: hey
<mxpxpod> spikeb: try uninstalling powernowd... I have a config you might like for cpufreqd
<xxorroxx> Livewire-: "Isle of man" ,"Tax shelter" www.google.com
<spikeb> ok
<spikeb> wtf
<spikeb> now my laptop isn't going to sleep at all
<mxpxpod> spikeb: what laptop?
<JStrike> Bah. Sounds like denial. South African financed and Named. It is South African
<spikeb> mxpxpod, ibook g3 700mhz
<Livewire->  <xxorroxx> makes sense
<tory> Does anybody know how to get msttcorefonts installed?
<mxpxpod> ah, ok
<mxpxpod> spikeb: mine won't sleep (g4)
<spikeb> mine DID sleep but didn't want to wake up
<spikeb> now its not sleeping
<spikeb> heh
<whiprush> schweeb: you ever get suspend working in ubuntu?
<kl_> tory, if you have the extracted ttfs, then just point nautilus to fonts:// and drop your ttfs there
<thom> JStrike: mark lives in london, the company is based in the isle of man, the name is zulu or xhosa, i forget which
<Livewire-> btw is anyone signing up for the free CDs? .. is it much hassle?
<tory> kl_: ok
<xxorroxx> so what are you you guys going to add
<xxorroxx> that you need to incorporate in isle of man ?
<xxorroxx> oh yeah .. how do you fix this .. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<thom> Livewire-: it takes about a second
<JStrike> thom : Fully aware what it means. I am South African. 
<xxorroxx> glx missing , but glx is loaded in XF86Config-4
<JStrike> thom : He might live in London lately. But he is still South African. He spends alot of time here still
<mxpxpod> why does ubuntu come with gcc-3.4 as default?
<thom> JStrike: for sure
<maswan> mxpxpod: (pure guess): because it is the latest stable gcc release?
<Livewire-> thom: i only want a couple of CDs.. theres no way i'll be able to distribute 10 of the,
<mxpxpod> maswan: heh, oh, right
<tory> kl_: where can I download the fonts from?
<mxpxpod> hmm...
<maswan> mxpxpod: also, there are significant amd64 fixes in 3.4
<mxpxpod> when you install gcc, it defaults to 3.3
<Livewire-> thom: will version 1 be 1 CD?
<elmo_dc> Livewire-: it'll always be 1 CD
<Livewire-> thom: may as well DL the preview if its only going to stay one CD
<Livewire-> ah ok
<JStrike> Bugger. I now have to choose between patriotism and loyalty to Ximian. 
* azeem quotefiles elmo 'It'll always be 1 CD'
<sladen> azeem: it will always.  We have the internet, and we have DVDs
<azeem> hmm, haven't got access to my quotefile right now anyway
<JStrike> thom : Didn't get what Mark's nick is btw :-)
<xxorrorxx> hrm
<mdz> JStrike: sabdfl
<xxorrorxx> so this project is completely open source/non-profit ?
<xxorrorxx> funded by the shuttleworth foundation ?
<npmccallum> mdz: the one cups bug is fixed (I uploaded the switch from GtkEntry to GtkLabel)
<JStrike> mdz: You are shitting me? 
<jivera> It can be open source and still be funded, can't it?
<sabdfl> JStrike: sup?
* m_tthew chuckles
<sabdfl> xxorrorxx: no, for profit, funded by the same guy who funds the shuttleworth foundation
<xxorrorxx> sabdfl: for profit 0_o
<sabdfl> 0_o?
<dredg> holy crap, just because you make something open source doesnt mean that you have to give it away for nothing
<JStrike> sabdfl : Hi Mark. Just very proud and honoured to speak to you :-)
<dredg> you can sell it under an appropriate license
<xxorrorxx> dredg: just dont see the market for it is all 
<dredg> you just have to honour that licence when it comes to giving away the source
<jivera> GPL allows you to sell stuff; even the FSF sold tapes of compiled software to people back in the day.
<xxorrorxx> dredg: and its composed of so many other peoples code , dont see how that works
<JStrike> sabdfl : And wanted to know your nick in case I have come accross you before in #mono, etc
<sabdfl> JStrike: <blush> i put my trousers on one leg at a time too, but thank you
<jivera> xxorrorxx: Have you even read the GPL?
<xxorrorxx> jivera: no , probably why Im confused
<spikeb> hey now
<spikeb> some of us are political about the license AND free beer thing
<jivera> xxorrorxx: The GPL simply requires you to redistribute source code along with binaries.
<xxorrorxx> jivera: oh , cool
<mdz> sabdfl: I believe 0_o = one eye wide
<mdz> or raised eyebrow
<jivera> spikeb: That's fine, but it's still wrong to equate the two in the general case.
<xxorrorxx> sabdfl: you're a big mono developer ?
<elmo_dc> oh, I thought it was a stick man holding a shield in his hand
<sabdfl> for clarity, we are never going to charge a licence fee for Ubuntu
<spikeb> jivera, that i agree with
<sabdfl> xxorrorxx: nope
<azeem> I thought it meant 'oh oh'
<spikeb> jivera, the two should only be an issue to those who want to MAKE it an (informed) issue
<xxorrorxx> sabdfl: so why is Jstrike so happy to meet you
<xxorrorxx> spikeb: its not an issue , I was just curious
<mdz> xxorrorxx: it's not enough that he's a swell guy? ;-)
<spikeb> xxorrorxx, oh
<spikeb> xxorrorxx, hehe
<dredg> if something does what i need it to do, costs money yet still gives me the power to modify it for my needs then thats ok too :)
<xxorrorxx> mdz: sure , but .. I thought there was something else
<jivera> spikeb: Right.
<sabdfl> xxorrorxx: i expect we share a common interest or two
<xxorrorxx> dredg: its already free , how can you charge for it
<mdz> xxorrorxx: JStrike is apparently in south africa, where sabdfl is from
<jivera> xxorrorxx: By only giving it to people who pay you, but they can of course get it from someone else.
<peacemaker885> this may be a metacity thing but when i use 'reduced_resources', double click on the window to maximize, wire frames stay on my screen.  has anyone experienced this?
<jivera> xxorrorxx: Alternatively, you can could charge people to meet special needs like porting software to new hardware.
<jivera> xxorrorxx: Or to translate documentation to a new language, etc.
<dredg> xxorrorxx: free not necessarily meaning gratis.
<xxorrorxx> jivera: true ..
<JStrike> xxorrorxx : He is an entreprenurial inspration as well as a long time Open Source back. And he's been to space. What is not to be happy about :-)
<dredg> xxorrorxx: you could release it at no cost but charge for support
<JStrike> Hell, the amount of time my lecturers go on about him...
<jivera> xxorrorxx: Cygnus was the first company to profit off of GPL software and they did so by charging fees for support or porting gcc and gdb to new embedded systems.
<lypanov> bbl
<stoffel> ...or you could just be paid for being fabulous. my stripper friends survive fine using that model
<jmullman> sorry to intrude, but what runlevel would I set as default if I did not want X to start automatically?  I've checked the debian docs(as I'm new to Debian) and I have noticed that there is a gdm script that runs in all runlevels 2-5.  Thanks
<dredg> xxorrorxx: or build a service around a piece of free software and charge for the use of that software. my employers do this with mailscanner and spamassassin.
<xxorrorxx> stoffel: rofl
<crimsun> jmullman: there is no runlevel muckery
<jivera> xxorrorxx: You might be interested in reading this: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/selling.html
<jmullman> crimsun: oh?  what do you do?
<crimsun> jmullman: you would simply ``update-rc.d -f gdm remove''
<JStrike> jmullman : 3 should be fine
<stoffel> by the way... i'm new to this "linux thing"... how do i change the possible screen refresh rates 
<jmullman> ahh, thank you :)
<vincent> any french user of ubuntu here ?
<mdz> vincent: seb128
<seb128> vincent: moi
<vincent> seb128: salut
<seb128> lu :)
<xxorrorxx> jivera: yeah checked it out , interesting but not convinced the model works
<jivera> xxorrorxx: You know the saying about not telling the people doing something that it's impossible? :-)
<xxorrorxx> jivera: no , never heard that saying
<tvon> a lot of people are not convinced the model works
<xxorrorxx> jivera: but , I never said it was impossible
<JStrike> sabdfl : Anything that SABDFL stands for?
<LoneTech> where are the IDE drivers?
<mdz> LoneTech: in the kernel packages
<mako> JStrike: i think having people try to figure it out is half the fun of it :)
<azeem> http://www.bash.org/?400459 <- for all you python lovers
<LoneTech> they're completely absent in the installer..
<seb128> mdz: we don't have eagle-usb/adsl in warty, any reason ?
<jivera> azeem: lol
<JStrike> I recon it is a choice of beer thing. South African Breweries Defender For Life
<sabdfl> JStrike: oh yes
<m_tthew> stoffel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 might be what you are after
<LoneTech> that is, they're missing from the netboot initrd as well as the main iso9660 filesystem.
<mdz> seb128: not that I know of; did you propose it for a seed before?
<LoneTech> I find this suboptimal
<thom> JStrike: jeesh. i didn't think SAB was a choice, more an imposition :-)
<mdz> JStrike: that is one of the best I've heard yet
<stoffel> thanks, m_tthew... i just found the X config file
<seb128> mdz: no, but was talking about this with vincent  ... in fact that's need for internet connexion for a part of adsl users in France
<mdz> seb128: have you used the package? is it sane?
<m_tthew> stoffel: it's probably advisable to use dpkg-reconfigure instead of doing things by hand
<kl_> Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life. lol
<m_tthew> stoffel: as I think the top of the config file says
<JStrike> thom : Nah. A way of life more than anything :-)
<stoffel> especially for a noob like me ;-)
<mdz> LoneTech: can you be a bit more specific?
<seb128> mdz: I've not used it, but it was maintained by Lo-lan-do and now by migus, and it's in a pretty good state yes
<mdz> LoneTech: I've done dozens of Ubuntu installs using IDE devices
<thom> evil company :-) 
* thom was rather more taken with Windhoek
<LoneTech> mdz: udeb packages ide-core-modules and ide-modules are present in /install/initrd.gz. they're not present in /pool or /install/netboot/initrd.gz
<seb128> mdz: I can check with Lo-lan-do tomorrow to be sure
<LoneTech> I'm now going to attempt installing off a primary mirror rather than the ISO, and see if they're around there
<elmo_dc>  /win 2
<elmo_dc> meh, sorry
#ubuntu 2004-09-28
<mdz> LoneTech: ah, gotcha
<mdz> LoneTech: you're looking for the udebs, then
<mdz> LoneTech: /ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6
<mdz> in the archive
<mdz> they may not be on the CD in udeb form
<LoneTech> yes, it's in the archive. got past it now. please include them next CD!
<JStrike> thom : Windhoek is always good too. Castle is goes down better in large quantities though
<mdz> LoneTech: what sort of install are you doing where you need the udebs on the CD?
* thom has bad SA drinking memories ;-)
<JStrike> thom : You have memories?
* JStrike cant remember entire weeks during first and second year
<thom> well, all right. blank spots where memories should be, and a non-functioning liver ;P
<seb128> mdz: I've just checked with Lo-lan-2, according to him the package is in a good state and works pretty fine
<LoneTech> mdz: tried to install off a loopmounted ISO on another machine.
<LoneTech> the target machine has no CD drive, so netboot image seemed the natural choice. turns out that netboot couldn't see IDE due to the missing udebs.
<sladen> LoneTech: did you have any success?
<mdz> LoneTech: ok, please file a bug, Component: debian-cd, Severity: enhancement, and we'll see what we can do
<LoneTech> repeating mirror selection, udeb installation and hardware probing, this time using the online archive rather than my local ISO mount, yes.
<thom> hrm, unpacking the netboot.tar.gz into the tftp root directory and using that worked fine here (on an ide machine)
<mxpxpod> how do I make a ubuntu kernel package?
<LoneTech> bug 1300 on debian-installer is about this. should it be reassigned?
<mdz> thom: he's using the CD as a mirror for the netboot
<mdz> thom: but the CD doesn't have all of the udebs
<thom> ah
<thom> my bad
* thom goes to bed
<mdz> LoneTech: no, in that case, it's already reached the correct person
<mdz> LoneTech: it should be retitled, though
<mxpxpod> mdz: do you know how to make a ubuntu kernel image?
<mdz> mxpxpod: yes
<mxpxpod> mdz: do you just use make-kpkg?
<seb128> 'night thom
<mdz> mxpxpod: yes, you can do it that way
<mxpxpod> mdz: how else can you do it?
<mdz> mxpxpod: may I ask why you need to build a custom kernel?  we like to avoid that for you :-)
<keifer> any one here on ppc? I can't seem to burn the .iso image. I keeps kiling disk utility. (I'm trying to use a cd rw)
<mdz> mxpxpod: you can also build the linux-source-2.6.8.1 source package
<mdz> keifer: it's a bug in disk utility :-/
<seb128> mdz: ok, so, should I mail you+jdub about eagle-adsl ?
<mxpxpod> mdz: I like custom kernels... I don't need a bunch of useless modules loading
<mdz> seb128: mail ubuntu-devel, I'd say
<sladen> keifer: known bug with the Mac OS X burner program
<seb128> mdz: ok, thanks
<keifer> mdz: is there an alternative CLI proggy?
<mxpxpod> mdz: like, it's loading ehci_hcd and ohci_hcd
<sladen> keifer: cdrecord from fink 
<keifer> cok
<keifer> *ok
<mdz> mxpxpod: and you don't have USB?
<mxpxpod> mdz: I have usb, but I don't need both ehci and ohci loaded
<sabdfl> hmm... dhould be able to blacklist one
<mdz> mxpxpod: are you sure?
<mxpxpod> mdz: why would I?
<mdz> mxpxpod: I need both ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd loaded in order to support usb 1.1 and 2.0
<mdz> they are two separate devices on the PCI bus
<mxpxpod> ahhh
<mxpxpod> oh, and I don't need ext3 loaded either
<mxpxpod> or reiserfs or jfs or hfs...
<sivang> mdz : ubuntu-devel=sounder ? 
<LoneTech> Small wishlist item: it would be nice if the partitioning tool showed partition types. And always kept the relevant partition name on-screen (it didn't when asking me how to use the selected partition).
<mdz> sivang: sounder=ubuntu-users
<mxpxpod> mdz: also, for some reason I can't get the eject key to work... if I hit fn+eject, I get F12, which is correct... but hitting eject gets nothing
<mdz> mxpxpod: it shouldn't need to load those modules, but it happens here as well.  seems like a bug
<mdz> mxpxpod: hmm, I don't have an eject key here, but I think pbbuttonsd is supposed to handle that
<mxpxpod> mdz: hmm... it's mapping eject to meta_r
<mxpxpod> keycode 116
<mxpxpod> and my power button is keycode 222
<mxpxpod> mdz: what does your /etc/sysctl.conf say?
<mdz> mxpxpod: I'll tell you in a moment; need to power on that machine
<mxpxpod> I think the keymaps are all screwed up
<mdz> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button_emulation = 1
<mdz> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button2_keycode = 87
<mdz> dev/mac_hid/mouse_button3_keycode = 88
<mxpxpod> mdz: hrmm... I wonder what keymap you use...
<mxpxpod> what's your XF86Config-4 say?
<mdz>         Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"
<mdz>         Option          "XkbModel"      "macintosh"
<mdz>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<mxpxpod> grrr...
<mxpxpod> what machine do you have?
<keifer> not to be difficult, but is there a different alternative to cdrecord? It involved installing gcc, and I don't have the space do grab the devel tools from apples site. :\
<tory> does anybody know how to get gtk2-emacs in ubuntu?
<carlos> mxpxpod: which one do you have?
<mxpxpod> carlos: ibook g4
<carlos> I have the same problem with my powerbook
<carlos> switch to a text terminal (outside X)
<carlos> and execute: showkey (it exits after 10 seconds without pressing any key)
<mxpxpod> carlos: ok
<carlos> and press the eject key
<carlos> hmmm
<mxpxpod> carlos: I get 0x80 0x81 0xa1 0x80 0x81 0xa1
<carlos> mxpxpod: like I
<mxpxpod> that sucks
<carlos> I didn't found any fix for it, sorry
<mxpxpod> I gotta get home to my wife
<mxpxpod> I'll talk to you guys tomorrow
<mxpxpod> other than a few quirks, ubuntu rawks
<carlos> xev sees it as Super_R key
<pantz_> hey people - i am having a problem trying to get the glider theme looking good
<carlos> mxpxpod: later
<pantz_> anyone got the same problem?
<pantz_> the buttons look majorly square and boring
<phlaegel> pantz_: you need to install the smooth engine
* pantz_ new to debian
<pantz_> how do i install that?
<tory> pantz_: why don't you take a screenshot for us
<tory> it should've installed the smooth engine already
<pantz_> mmm good idea
<phlaegel> tory: it doesn't, it's a bug
<pantz_> hang on
<tory> phlaegel: oh
<tory> you can install the smooth engine by typing "sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-smooth"
<mxpxpod> later guys
<mdz> carlos: please file a bug about the eject issue if there is not already one in bugzilla
<carlos> mdz: I have a bug about other problems with apple keys at debian's bts
<pantz_> Package gtk2-engines-smooth is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pantz_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pantz_> is only available from another source
<pantz_> E: Package gtk2-engines-smooth has no installation candidate
<carlos> should I file a bug linking to the debian's bts?
<pantz_> tory, thats what i got - still working on the screenshot
<carlos> (another bug)
<tory> pantz_: you could try downloading the deb from here http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/gtk2-engines-smooth
<tory> scroll down, click the "i386" button, then type "sudo dpkg -i gtk2-smooth-engines-blahblah.deb"
<tory> that might work. I'm kinda new to debian
<phlaegel> I wouldn't do that...
<phlaegel> it's not necessary
<tory> how can he get it installed
<phlaegel> pantz_: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<pantz_> phlaegel, nope
<pantz_> should i?
<pantz_> i am a fresh-outta-the-box debian newbie
<phlaegel> depends... check it and see what lines are uncommented in it. 
<sabdfl> pantz_: try apt-get update
<sabdfl> pantz_: then apt-get dist-upgrade
<xxorrorxx> can you load your install of ubuntu from the install cd ?
<xxorrorxx> if the bootloader gets nuked
<xxorrorxx> vmlinuz boot=/"root" kinda deal
<pantz_> hey hey you guys rock - i did the dpkg -i and installed it - now things are looking good
<tory> cool
<pantz_> should i report the lack of the gtk-engine-smooth package as a bug?
<xxorrorxx> heh no
<phlaegel> pantz_: it's been done already, iirc
<pantz_> cool
<tory> do what sabdfl suggested. run "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pantz_> yeah its running at the mo
<pantz_> i did the dpkg -i first
<phlaegel> btw, installing packages from debian like that is not recommended... you should install packages from the ubuntu sources only or things *might* break
<sabdfl> pantz_: those comands bring your system completely up to date
<xxorrorxx> sabdfl: is that a good idea if you're using universe ?
<sabdfl> xxorrorxx: it won't actually install new software, just update the software that's on your machine
<xxorrorxx> sabdfl: oh
<pantz_> oh yeah - is ee the dist-upgrade option had the package in it
<sabdfl> if a package gets a new dependency, that will be brought in
<sabdfl> but a package in main cannot depend on a package in universe
<pantz_> well thanks heaps for your help anyway guys
<sabdfl> (or it could, we just don't allow that)
<xxorrorxx> I did that ,it installed smooth , but I dont see it as an option 
<xxorrorxx> in 'themes'
<phlaegel> you won't
<phlaegel> it just works on themes that use it
<xxorrorxx> oh
<xxorrorxx> what themes use it
<tvon> the smooth package is just the engine
<phlaegel> glider is one
<tory> smoothgnome is another
<xxorrorxx> what does it do exactly 
<phlaegel> glider == smoothgnome
<tory> oh
<pantz_> so being the debian newbie that i am - if i run apt-get dist-upgrade everyday for the rest of my life - i will always have the most current version of ubuntumumutumu?
<lamont__> pantz_: You'll have the latest version of warty, until you change sources.list...
<pantz_> xxorrorxx, it makes themes look cool
<phlaegel> xxorrorxx: a theme engine just provides functionality for a theme, different ways to draw buttons, gradients, etc.
<lamont__> but warty will all but stop changing (other than security issues) in about a month.
<lamont__> ...
<xxorrorxx> phlaegel: whats the best place to find new themes/engines art.gnome.org ?
<phlaegel> sure, or gnome-look.org
<sivang> xxorrorxx : you can install all sid's available gtk-engines
<pantz_> oh ok
<sivang> xxorrorxx : which add quite a nice look and feel, plus extra thems also from sid's repository
<pantz_> lamont__ so when warty is done - i change my sources.list - which i then set to the next version and  away it goes?
<sabdfl> pantz_: yes
<pantz_> yay!!!!
* pantz_ likes debian already
<sivang> xxorrorxx : just add the "universe" keyword to the apt sources list,
<tritium> jdub, are you also the maintainer for evo-exchange 2.0 for plain ol' debian?
<xxorrorxx> sivang: already did
<sabdfl> pantz_: we hope to make that even easier... when a new release comes out, upgrading warty will ask you if you want to move to the newer release
<sivang> xxorrorxx : and apt-get install <whatever>
<xxorrorxx> sivang: what are the package prefixes so I can just use a wildcard ,Besides gtk-engines , which I already did
* pantz_ must go cook now
<pantz_> sabdfl, niiiiiice
<sivang> mdz : this channel is also for development discussions, or there will be a special channel for this?
<mdz> sivang: currently yes, but we will probably split out into a separate channel sometime soon
<mdz> sivang: considering that the population here has exploded :-)
<tory> spell checking doesn't seem to work in OO.org
<tvon> missing aspell and a dictionary, perhaps?
<m_tthew> tvon: I think there is a bug filed already, maybe fixed already
<mdz> tory: the dictionaries are missing, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1257
<tory> mdz: thank you
<sivang> mdz : ahh, that's mighty good! as more users we have, the better we get!
<lamont__> mdz: and I think it's just a matter of sync'ing the package
<sivang> xxorrorxx : sec
<lamont__> mdz: the other question is whether or not OO.o should depend on the spell package, rather than suggest...
<lamont__> ??
<xxorrorxx> sivang: gtk2* is one , gtk-engines is one too
<sivang> xxorrorxx : gnome-themes, gnome-themes-extras 
<xxorrorxx> sivang: apt-get install gtk2* , apt-get install gtk-engines* installs a TON of 1.x 2.x themes
<sivang> xxorrorxx : i happen to like them very much, i usually switch them alot
<xxorrorxx> but a bunch of random stuff too
<xxorrorxx> heh
<tory> mdz: any idea what I need to download
<tory> the bug report just says that stuff is missing
<sivang> xxorrorxx : plus because theme installation in gnome is no easy, you can do it "manually" from the gnome looks website
<xxorrorxx> is there a good tutorial on developing gtk2/gtk/metacity/icon (theme/GUI) related stuff ?
<sivang> mdz : is there a sounder cd anymore?
<kl_> xxorrorxx, http://ajgenius.us/
<sivang> mdz : ahh, that'd be put better that way: Where is the the spec for the new cdimage structure? :)
* lamont__ ponders how to get an ISO-8859-1 character into a passwd full name...
<xxorrorxx> kl_: your site ?
<kl_> xxorrorxx, nope
<kl_> there's a hidden wiki btw. http://www.ajgenius.us/gnome/Themes/Tutorials/ this one should have more info
<xxorrorxx> kl_: what about gnome coding in general , and user interface design
<WebWiz> oi everybody
<kl_> xxorrorxx, developer.gnome.org then :)
<WebWiz> kudos to ubuntu linux, looks great
<WebWiz> just wish my sound worked! :)
<keifer> I always wish that. i'ts hard to get support for soundsticks. :P
<keifer> I always wish that. i'ts hard to get support for soundsticks. :P
<keifer> dho, lag, sorry. :\
<WebWiz> oi thecombatwombat ;)
<WebWiz> Yeah, i have 810 comptabale sound, and its not workin!
<thecombatwombat> hey WebWiz
<xxorrorxx> yeah Im loving ubuntu, works out of the box for the most part
<xxorrorxx> and the problems have been pretty minor
<WebWiz> only things i don't have are sound and wifi
<keifer> it osunds good, and will proably be easyer to install then fedora-ppc. :)
<sivang> WebWiz : what version did you use to isntall? (the sound problem got fixed)
<WebWiz> umm
<LoneTech> looks like my sound driver is blacklisted as far as hotplug is concerned.
<WebWiz> warly-i386.iso
<xxorrorxx> webwiz: what soundcard , wifi card .. are the supported under a different dist of linux
<sivang> WebWiz : what sound card do you have?
<lamont__> mdz/jdub: I guess I should send email, but please bless #1314
<WebWiz> my souncard usus the OSS i810 driver
<xxorrorxx> lamont: thats such an easy fix
<WebWiz> Wireless LAN card (Dell TrueMobileTM 1300 (802.11b/g) mini PCI)
<lamont__> xxorrorxx: exactly.
<WebWiz> Intel soundcard (ICH3/SigmaTel STAC 9750 AC97)
<xxorrorxx> lamont: meaning do it yourself , its pretty minor compared to some of the other bugs
<tritium> The gnome 2.8 release notes seem to imply that evolution 2.0 supports Exchange accounts (without a separate plugin).
<WebWiz> xxorrorxx, yes they are supported under different linux*
<WebWiz> http://people.web.psi.ch/windiks/latitude-d600/#audio
<lamont__> xxorrorxx: I'm already hacking on xchat for another crit bug, and that was one we wanted to fix, too...
<tritium> And it also mentions supporting Rendezvous without any reference to libhowl.
<WebWiz> how do i know if the "sound bug" is fixed in my release?
<phlaegel> tritium: it's a plugin. it was installed by default for me in ubuntu.
<phlaegel> exchange support, that is
<tritium> phlaegel, thanks
<tritium> phlaegel, do you have libhowl0 installed?
<crb> I found out why I didn't get any sound in Ubuntu.  The 'headphone' channel was muted.
<crb> But I'm not using headphones!  Why isn't it called 'master' any more :)
<phlaegel> and nautilus support dns-sd to discover things like file shares. doesn't seem to need libhowl to do it, either.
<tritium> phlaegel, oh, excellent.  Thanks again.
<lamont__> xxor_: it was a bug I discussed with mdz last night, and probably the reason I got the ISO8859vsUTF8 xchat bug today...
<lamont__> but uploads require blessings these days, you see..
<martinald> hello
<martinald> got nearly everything working
<martinald> apart from: back forward on my intellmouse explorer
<WebWiz> must be nice
* WebWiz grumbles
<martinald> and mp3 playback
<martinald> anyone know how to fix my mouse problem? aparently i need to use a utility called 'ilmouse' or similar but i can't find it
<ReporterX> Hello all!
<martinald> hi
* lamont__ admits to being iso-8859-1 input-method clueless... anybody got a hex dump of  an accented iso-8859-1 character?
* lamont__ will even take octal or decimal...
<spiv> lamont__: man latin1 ? :)
<ReporterX> Anyone  knows if ubuntu supports network installation throught wireless usb device  (atmel chip) ?
<spiv> lamont__: Or hit ctrl-k then e' in insert mode in vim...
<lamont__> spiv: so single octet per character, using the msb to make it pritty
<mdz> ReporterX: not quite
<mdz> ReporterX: the firmware is not available in the installer
<mdz> ReporterX: but after installation, it should work out of the box
<ReporterX> :-(
<spiv> lamont__: yeah, it's 8-bits per char.
<martinald> reporterx: do you not have a cd burner?
<spiv> lamont__: man latin1 :)
<ReporterX> martinald: yes... 
<spiv> (or man iso_8859-1 if you prefer...)
<lamont__> spiv: in insert mode, LANG=POSIX, c-k, e, " gives me a quote character...
<lamont__> but ' works...
<lamont__> damn fonts
<spiv> lamont__: :)
<ReporterX> where i can get .deb for atmel firmware ? I never worked with debian based distributions...
<mdz> ReporterX: it's included in our standard kernel
<lamont__>  xchat
<lamont__> Segmentation fault
<lamont__> kewl.
<ReporterX> mdz: Thanks.... i'm going to download the ISO file.
<lamont__> mdz: I think it'll be a 2-line patch: gotta disable autoconnecting to debian, and enable autoconnecting to ubuntu...
<lamont__> :-)
<martinald> why does ubuntu not ship IMwheel?
<Hrdwr_BoB> because it's not needed?
<koke> martinald: what's imwheel for??
<kl_> autconnecting to ubuntu? does ubuntu have its own irc server?
<martinald> to use mouse4 and mouse5 on my ms intellimouse as back/forward in web browsers
<martinald> hrdwr: plese explain?
<Hrdwr_BoB> martinald, you can change that in the browser settings
<Hrdwr_BoB> you don't need an external program to do it
<martinald> really?
<martinald> do u have a guide?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<Hrdwr_BoB> imwheel has been obsolete for a long time
<khalek> imwheel is from like before x supportted scrollwheels
<dieman> im so happy to leave work today
<Hrdwr_BoB> I don't have a guide, but I can check it out here for you
<toothpick> What is the default root password?
<tseng> there is none
<tseng> use sudo
<Hrdwr_BoB> toothpick, there isn't, use 'sudo program'
<Hrdwr_BoB> and put your password in
<dieman> sudo su
<dieman> for instance
<martinald> BoB. thanks very much
<tseng> sudo -s does that
<martinald> i'm using FF 0.9
<Hrdwr_BoB> eg: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<toothpick> from console logon I can do the same?
<tseng> dont run sudo su
<dieman> heh
<dieman> tseng: habit
<koke> lamont__: yep, just a 2-line patch :)
<toothpick> So I can...from console type as a regular user sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and edit it?
<tseng> yep
<tseng> use your users password to authenticate
<lamont__> the initial user is added to /etc/sudoers for you.
<toothpick> tseng: ok thanks, cause I tried to install nvidia drivers and now x won't start so I want to at least go back to what I had prior to messing up x totally.
<koke> http://sindominio.net/koke/patches/patch-xchat-ubuntu-channel.patch
<martinald> bob: you still with me?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> it appears you can't do that
<dieman> lamont__: are there plans for adduser to add to groups/sudoers if you want?
<Hrdwr_BoB> however
<lamont__> dieman: file a wishlist bug
<dieman> lamont__: ok
<lamont__> but I don't think there are..
<Hrdwr_BoB> alt+mousewheel might do it
<lamont__> the expectation is that the first user is the admin, ergo...
<dieman> lamont__: do any of the user management frontends do so?
<koke> IMHO it should be better to work on gnome-system-tools
<martinald> nope doesn't work
<martinald> how is everyone else utilizing there back/forward mouse buttons?
<crb> If I try and use nautilus to browse the Windows domain in Ubuntu, I get "The folder contents could not be displayed."  "Windows network:DOMAIN could not be found.  Perhaps it has recently been deleted."  The DC is a Windows 2003 machine; is this likely to be a Samba issue, or should I raise it with the ubuntu bugzilla?
<martinald> or is no-one using a mouse with 5 buttons
<Hrdwr_BoB> martinald, do you mean the extra buttons on the side of those ridululous MS mice
<Hrdwr_BoB> that you always accidentally hit and go back
<Hrdwr_BoB> and it screws yup your form
<martinald> i love them
<Hrdwr_BoB> *up
<martinald> please don't bitch at me
<Hrdwr_BoB> I despise them with a passion :)
<martinald> well thats just great
<Hrdwr_BoB> caused me lots of greif
<Hrdwr_BoB> but
<martinald> but i happen to like them
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can use them
<martinald> how? how?
<Hrdwr_BoB> you would have to tell X your mouse has 7 buttons
<martinald> i already have
<Hrdwr_BoB> and then you would have to find a firefox configuration plugin that let you change function mappings
<dieman> 128 requests currently being processed, 15 idle workers
<dieman> yay.
<dieman> its finally slowing down
<martinald> the problem is mapping those 2 buttons to back and forward
<Hrdwr_BoB> dieman, that looks sane :)
<martinald> which is exactly what imwheel does
<nictuku> what dieman?
<martinald> but apparently thats obslete
<nictuku> what installer is ubuntu using? d-i?
<dieman> nictuku: ftp.cs.umn.edu
<nictuku> oh I'm there too hehe
<dieman> elmo_: heh, finally made it out?
<nictuku> 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582097.org lol
<dieman> thanks :)
<kl_> 3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592.jp :)
<dieman> if its too long, irc doesn't show it :)
<dieman> well, hybrid based servers in paticular
<kl_> hehe, domain name length limitation kicks in first :)
<dieman> but, since everyone uses hybrid :)
<sivang> dieman : i thought you used some kind of a hack to stash away your ip :)
<crb> how many of those digits are 'active', nictuku?
<lamont__>         realname = g_locale_to_utf8 (realname, -1, 0, 0, 0);
<lamont__> which is bad when LOCALE doesn't match the data...  sigh.
<nictuku> crb, /whois dieman
<renners> hi... newbie here, just unstalled ubuntu... can I ask some questionns please?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<dieman> sure
<Hrdwr_BoB> martinald, hrm.. seems like a reasonable enough thing to do
* dieman is just on his way home on the bus.
<dieman> mmmm. gprs.
<Hrdwr_BoB> martinald, add universe to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hrdwr_BoB> and then apt-get install imwheel
<lamont__> elmo_: #1257 is for you...
<renners> ok... screen res is set to 1024... looks kinda small on my TFT monitor, I need to change to 1280 but can't see how?
<Hrdwr_BoB> renners, in the computer->settings (iirc) menu
<Hrdwr_BoB> there's a resolution changer
<renners> max res available is 1024?
<nictuku> start -> configurations -> control panel -> dislpay HEHEHE
<punkass> have a shared printer on a XP box...trying to connect to it ,it finds it on the network no problem, but just when OK to finalize setup it ask for a username and password, but there is none required.
<Hrdwr_BoB> renners, does your monitor do 1280 ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's what your monitor has reported itself as doing
<renners> yes, it's TFT, native res 1280x1024
<parisi> Hey guys
<Parisi> wow
<Parisi> Channel just keeps getting bigger and bigger ;0
<Hrdwr_BoB> renners, that's a bug :)
<dieman> US Secretary of State Colin Powell says he hopes to be able to remove Saudi Arabia from the State Department list of religiously intolerant countries.
<dieman> ack
<dieman> misfire
<dieman> wrong chan
<Hrdwr_BoB> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<nictuku> ubuntu is very promising. I hope you guys suceed.
<Hrdwr_BoB> wil re-configure X and you can fix it there
<renners> oh no!!!!! any work around?
<lamont__> dieman: but how else will we get the OT news???
<dieman> lamont__: haha
<punkass> lol
<dieman> lamont__: yeah, you've been fairly removed i guess because of release ;)
<Hrdwr_BoB> renners, but if you can hang around, sometime when daniels is on, let him know baout it
<Hrdwr_BoB> or email him at daniels@fooishbar.org
<tseng> if fooishbar is up
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<renners> thanks bob
<Parisi> How would i check my processor fequency from a command line?
<Hrdwr_BoB> Parisi, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Parisi> Im pretty sure its running at a lower speed :(
<Parisi> Yup,  i was right.
<Parisi> Hrdwr_BoB,  thanks.
<elmo_> lamont: huh?
<Hrdwr_BoB> no worries
<renners> another dumb question... I dont much like gnome, can I install KDE on ubuntu?
<elmo_> openoffice.org-dictionaries | 20030813-3 | warty/universe | source
<Hrdwr_BoB> renners, yes and no ... mostly no
<Parisi> Now way!
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes, in the future
<Parisi> Gnome all the way!
<Hrdwr_BoB> currently, not really
<lamont__> elmo_: why didn't that package make it into at least universe???
<Parisi> If you really like kde id suggest you another debian based distro.
<Parisi> Mepis is a pretty good one.
<lamont__> elmo_: or rather, we need to get it into at least universe...
<Parisi> Sorry for jumping in into the conversation btw, heh.
<elmo_> lamont: ITS IN UNIVERSE
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's IRC, jumping in is what it's all about
<Hrdwr_BoB> I should be working anyway
<Hrdwr_BoB> or at least getting coffee
<Parisi> Hehe.
<elmo_> lamont: openoffice.org-dictionaries | 20030813-3 | warty/universe | source
<Parisi> I just left work.
<lamont__> hrmpf.
<lamont__> ok.
<lamont__> %_*&+(}IPO it's one of them thar arch all packages, isn't it.
<lamont__> damn arch all
<lamont__> seb128 about?
<Parisi> How would i be able to disable my external monitor connected on my lappy? anyone would have any clue by any chance?
<seb128> lamont__: what ?
<Parisi> Under windows i can use a simple combination of keys.
<lamont__> g_get_real_name is part of gnome, yes/
<lamont__> >
<lamont__> ?
<seb128> yes
<xxor_> there a problem with xmms DIST writer plugin .. doesnt write .wav's
<Parisi> I hate how laptop support under distros just plain sucks
<seb128> lamont__: glib's function
<lamont__> well, if you pass it an iso-8859-1 name (say from /etc/passwd), it returns null...  This kinda pisses off other places that expect realname to be non-Null...
<seb128> you have to pass utf-8 strings to glib functions
<seb128> or it raises an error
<lamont__> elmo_: my bad - I looked at w-b, not the archive.
<lamont__> seb128: #1299 is caused by that...
<seb128> g_locale_to_utf8 ()
<seb128> to convert iso to utf-8
<lamont__> yeah - that func sorry
<lamont__> but when locale is en_US.UTF-8...
<lamont__> it returns NULL
<lamont__> when given ISO-8859-1 data
<seb128> check with g_utf8_validate ()
<lamont__> glib2.0 source?
<seb128> and use convert is the result is false
<Hrdwr_BoB> xxor_, what is the problem/error
<seb128> lamont__: I'm using devhelp to browse the API, very handy
<lamont__> seb128: if I force things happy in the one place that xchat does that, then we die in pallette.c in some shared lib....
<seb128> lamont__: ?
<seb128> lamont__: just use g_utf8_validate () and according to the result g_locale_to_utf8 () or not
<seb128> so you're sure to get an utf-8 string
<lamont__> grab source for xchat, help src/common/cfgfiles.c:551 ish to never let realname be NULL.  stuff an iso-8859-1 char in your user name in /etc/passwd, locale = some UTF-8 locale, and run xchat.
<lamont__> seb128: it's not in xchat... it's in some shlib somewhere..
<seb128> ok, let me check
<lamont__> oops.
<lamont__> src/fe-gtk/palette.c
<lamont__> ok.  I need to run to class, will figure this out afterwards...
<seb128> ok
<lamont__> seb128: nm looking..
<egon_spengler> quit
<xxor_> Hrdwr_Bob: forget it .. its just buggy
<tseng> hmm, how can i resolve an irq conflict
<tseng> it looks like pcmcia and my ipw2200 both want irq7
* azeem read that as 'how can i resolve the iraq conflict'
<tseng> ...
<neighborlee> bios maybe or move card to another slot if poss.
<djempak> tseng, can you assign IRQs using your BIOS setup?
<tseng> no idea
<tseng> neighborlee: its a laptop...
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> hello ?
<neighborlee> boy its quiet all of a sudden
<elmo_> kamion: did you see my earlier comments about framebuffer?
<elmo_> kamion: also, sarge rc-1 works on the machine, with linux2.6, and ignore my blabbering about the device name earlier, sarge uses /dev/cciss/c0d0 just fine
<tory> when I use the industrial theme the desktop emblem overlaps the text :(
<scapegoat> anyone else notice that it didn't let you set a root passwd? and i don't know what it is? :P
<tory> use sudo
<scapegoat> sudo. gah
<tory> search the website. I think it says that you can set a root password
<scapegoat> ya i shoulda done that first ;) thx
<jblack> Yup. sudo passwd
<scapegoat> this is a wicked distro
<tory> yeah :)
<twisted_steel> i'm tempted to toss it on my laptop
<keifer> yeah, I was surprised, for me, it's running faster then gentoo did.
<twisted_steel> though I should be using it for homework :)
<neighborlee> keifer, yeah its nice and fast ;-)
<neighborlee> what a bonus ;-)))
<jblack> hiya ancker
<anckerlaptop> howdy
<scapegoat> gnome 2.8 is wicked too
<twisted_steel> the computer menu looks quite nice in the screenshots
<keifer> I can't stand the themes for it, but I can deal with that... (/me runs off to crystalgnome.org)
<anckerlaptop> looks nice...I'm not a gnome user though...any ideas on when KDE will be included?
<twisted_steel> I think I saw something about that in an article
<jblack> ancker: Soon.
<anckerlaptop> okay
<martinald> oh shit
<martinald> big fuckup from me
<martinald> i shagged my xfree config file
<martinald> got very stuck
<martinald> so i thought hey.. if i do rm XF* it might force it to rebuild a default one
<twisted_steel> heh
<martinald> big mistake. most of xfree goes... had to reinstall it all
<martinald> how can i revert my xfree file back to default?
<martinald> the one that came when i installed ubuntu
<JStrike> martinald : Isn't there the saved one? The ~ file
<martinald> i don't believe so
<martinald> i think i'd of noticed that while sitting at init3 ;)
<martinald> but the one xf86config makes is really nasty
<JStrike> he
<neighborlee> how do I extract a .sh file ?
<martinald> does anyone know where i can find the settings for a hansol 930D monitor?
<Hrdwr_BoB> neighborlee, what do you actually want to do
<martinald> extract?
<martinald> you don't extract
<martinald> you do sh shellfile.sh or ./shellfile
<martinald> .sh
<mdz> martinald: dpkg --purge xserver-xfree86; apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, well..i'm trying to install theut2k4 retail via a .sh script included on the CD
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, but..its written FOR gtk1 not gtk2 that gnome2.8 comes with.
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, thus the problem LOL..they made it for gtk1 compat it seems..so i'm being told to extract .sh file and run it another way
<Hrdwr_BoB> ah
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, sigh I might just as well use the textual installer and forget it LOL
<martinald> ok. i'll try it out
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's a much better idea :)
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, they are talking about supporting GTK2 'next time' <G>
<martinald> will that make the original, non xf86config file?
<martinald> install gtk1
<martinald> thats easy with apt-get
<s0dak1ng> mdz:did u ever see that dr_something guy?did ubuntu run on his M6811 laptop
<mdz> s0dak1ng: I don't know
<martinald> apt-get install libgtk1.2 should do it
<sivang> mdz : is there a package to install bitorrent in warty?
<neighborlee> sivang, yes
<sivang> neighborlee : i suppose it comes from sid?
<neighborlee> have fun ;-)
<mdz> sivang: the package is named, quite unsurprisingly, 'bittorrent' :-)
<neighborlee> sivang, faik yes 
<savs> just installed latest version - serious improvement, actually worked first time, totally impressed!
<mdz> savs: thanks!
<savs> mystified about suspend/resume/acpi power settings though - any hints where they are hidden?
<sivang> mdz : hmm , tried that a couple of times, well what do you know? my shaky typing is to blame again!
<sivang> mdz : :)
<mdz> savs: currently we don't automatically suspend/resume because it causes problems on too many laptops
<mdz> savs: this is something we will work to improve in the next release
<savs> ok, i guessed that might be the case (it's never worked on this laptop before ;-)
<savs> so i assume no gui tools are there for configuring power settings?
<mdz> savs: no, but it does a lot of nice things by default\
<sivang> mdz : that can be added to a patched version of d-i, to create the suspend partition etc,
<savs> ok
<mdz> savs: when you go on battery power, it enables laptop mode in the kernel, sets hard drive spindown times, and throttles the screensaver, for example
<savs> cool - lemme try ;-)
<savs> install log, btw: http://www.andrewsavory.com/blog/archives/000373.html
<s0dak1ng> mdz:is there a list of languages/input editor ubuntu supports?
<mdz> s0dak1ng: nothing I could provide a URL for at the moment
<s0dak1ng> mdz:does it support any asian input editor?
<mdz> s0dak1ng: uim, xim, etc. are available in universe
<mdz> scim
<tseng> boo
<tseng> when i close the lid on my laptop it feezes solid
<npmccallum> tseng: put it in the oven, should warm it up a bit :)
<tseng> npmccallum: i love you too
<tseng> anyway, i stopped apmd and acpid and hit the little button again
<tseng> same thing
* npmccallum gives tseng a big fat smooch
<tseng> rmmod button, hit it again
<mdz> tseng: seems like a bios problem, no?
<tseng> locked hard like nate's legs
<mdz> ubuntu doesn't try to go to sleep or anything when you close the lid
<mdz> could be an X/console switching problem
<tseng> it could be
<tseng> but gentoo never cared when i closed the lid
<mdz> but if it doesn't help to kill acpid, that shouldn't be it
<tseng> in fact, i had it run radeontool to turn the backlight off.
* tseng is perplexed
<mdz> tseng: boot with acpi=off?
<tseng> the only thing i changed in bios was disabling the modem
<mdz> (or is it noacpi?)
<tseng> i have pci=noacpi
<mdz> try acpi=off
<tseng> will do
<tseng> mdz: that works
<tseng> except for the obvious issue that i no longer have acpi :)
<npmccallum> tseng: try nolapic
<tseng> ok
<mdz> tseng: bug please, with dmesg output, BIOS manufacturer/version/date?
<tseng> dmesg will obviously be before it locks
<tseng> the rest i can do
<lifeless> the lsb init functions have bash-specific syntax on line 76
<lifeless> I did an upgrade from a debian system that had dash as /bin/sh. Nothing restarted as a result.
<tseng> npmccallum: with nolapic, the button just makes X flash for a second
<mdz> lifeless: bug please
<lifeless> mdz: k.
<npmccallum> lifeless: which part of that line is the bash'ism?
<lifeless> npmccallum: no idea. try running it under dash.
<lifeless> mdz: our ssl certificate on bugzilla needs refreshing
<lifeless> want a bug on that too?
<mdz> npmccallum: the ${//} substitution
<mdz> lifeless: sure
<mdz> the more, the merrier
* lamont decides that seb128 is the man
<lifeless> oh, did jdub forward the warts observed in the installed on wednesday ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> bug 1224: Need to get milk on the way home
<jsc> nice distro folks... the amd64 version is nice
<mdz> jsc: thanks!
<jsc> my pleasure
<jsc> literally
<npmccallum> mdz, lifeless: I'll fix it now, its actually an upstream bug
<jsc> nvidia works well on it too
<s0dak1ng> jsc:what machine u got?
<jsc> msi k8t neo platinum
<jsc> 3200 
<jsc> amd64... 1 gig ram
<jsc> bfg 6800 
<jsc> also have an msi k8t neo fisr2 with a 2800 and 512 ram
<jsc> i have used gentoo mostly
<jsc> but i like to try out different distro's too
<lamont> hrm... irc.ubuntulinux.org is NXDOMAIN
<tdicola> hello all
<lamont> well, that wasn't so bad...
<tdicola> is there an warty preview net install iso?
<tdicola> er a warty 
<lamont> tdicola: hrm...
<tdicola> a friend of mine saw a mini.iso on archive.ubuntu.com a few days ago
<tdicola> 4.5 megs or so
<tdicola> but no luck now
<lamont> I don't think 4.5 meg would do it...
<lamont> maybe 45 meg
<lamont> I don't see any poking around where they would be.
<tdicola> yeah he said it had to download everything
<tdicola> doh looks like he found it
<tdicola> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<tdicola> well thanks anyways :)
<schweeb> whiprush: no, haven't got suspend yet
<schweeb> anyone in here using suspend to ram in ubuntu?
<tseng> npmccallum: what is nolapic btw
<Chriffer> I havent tried suspend yet
<Chriffer> just tried closing the lid, xscreensaver locked the screen
<npmccallum> tseng: disables local apic
<Parisi> How do i change color scheme under gnome 2.8
<Parisi> I cant even read my fonts on the botton task bar once i installed a osc theme.
<Parisi> osx*
<Parisi> Same on xchat.
<jdub> morning everyone!
<tseng> lo jdub 
<punkass> hi all.
<sivang> hmm 5:00 am is certainly morning jdub :)
<schweeb> Chriffer: heh, much different than suspend
<punkass> where is a good spot to get all the codecs for totem?
<lamont> jdub: you wanna review the patch for xchat?
* sivang just wanted to check this other thing a go to sleep, where did the night go?
<punkass> great distro by the way.
<neighborlee> guys is it okay to add a real live debian unstable branch..I need audacity and its not in unbuntu ..????;-)
<jdub> sivang: 1200 (noon) here, i slept pretty soundly after all the release action ;-)
<jdub> lamont: bug#?
<jdub> neighborlee: it's not in universe?
<lamont> jdub: 1299 (and 1314 while I'm there...)
<Chriffer> audcity 1.2.1 in universe
<sivang> jdub : me also, but only one day of rest. there too much action since :)
<jordi> damn
<tseng> can anyone play dvds in totem
<lamont> neighborlee: you mean this one???  universe/sound/audacity_1.2.1-1: Installed [optional:uncompiled] 
<neighborlee> jdub, oh crud I forgot about universe sorry..i'll add it to my sources.list
<lamont> neighborlee: or which arch are you looking at?
<jdub> tseng: no, there's no dvdcss support
<neighborlee> lamont, kewl that works ;-0
<jdub> tseng: but if you install totem-xine (universe) and libdvdcss (available on the web) you can watch dvds
<neighborlee> lamont, nm I forgot about universe..warty is only one in default sources.list ;-0
<neighborlee> warty main restricted
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> universe is not supported, so it's not there by default.
<neighborlee> yup
<lamont> if you're smart enough to add it, you're smart enough to know you're on your own... :-)
<tseng> jdub: great, thanks
<sil^> Question: once I've told the installer that I want to install packages from the net, why does it still add the CDROM as an apt source (and a preferred one at that)?
<lifeless> npmccallum: #1325
<npmccallum> lifeless: thanks :)
<lifeless> mdz: what component for bugzilla bugs ? / website bugs ?
<jdub> lamont: nothing more than a one liner for 1314
<neighborlee> lamont, of course ;-)
<jdub> ?
<lamont> jdub: 3 lines, one of them blank. :-)
<lamont> +       {"Ubuntu Servers", 0, "#ubuntu"},
<lamont> +       {0,                     "irc.freenode.net"},
<lamont> +
<lamont>         {"Debian Servers", 0, "#debian"},
<jdub> lamont: heh, ok, i'll approve ;)
<lamont> the other bug is the crit one, and it's patch is a bit longer, with a nod to seb.
<lamont> and has the patch in the bts
* lifeless stabs in the dark and puts it on ubuntu-artwork
<jdub> lifeless: what's this for?
<lamont> jdub: knife practice, of course.
<lifeless> jdub: the ssl certificate is wrong on bugzilla
<jdub> mailing list is heating up :-)
<jdub> lifeless: oh, just UNKONWN
<jdub> lifeless: but it's already reported
<lifeless> jdub: mdz asked for a bug to be filed
<lifeless> so I did
* lifeless shrugs
<jdub> oh, i was pretty sure it was already in there
<sivang> jdub : ironically you used "soundly" to describe how well you slept :)
<punkass> which codecs should i use for totem..xine or mplayer?
<Hrdwr_BoB> totem uses gstreamer or xine
<jdub> punkass: totem has only gstreamer or xine backends
* lamont curses his bandwidth, fetchs debian's xchat to verify the patch
<jdub> punkass: i'd recommend installing totem-xine
<tseng> punkass: xine plays alot more video formats in my experience
<punkass> ok thanks
<tseng> gstreamer is pretty good for audio
<Parisi> how come mplayer is not on apt?
<Parisi> o_O
<punkass> oh i see u can only have on or the other
<punkass> one*
<Hrdwr_BoB> Parisi, the legality of mplayer is EXTREMELY questionable
<Parisi> It is?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<Parisi> hmm...
<lamont> in some jurisdictions more than others
<Parisi> Strange.
<Hrdwr_BoB> yeah
<Parisi> Every other distro includes it tho :(
<Hrdwr_BoB> I live in a country where it's not CURRENTLY illegal
<Hrdwr_BoB> but it's about to be
<Hrdwr_BoB> Parisi, debian does not
<Parisi> Mepis did, odd.
<Hrdwr_BoB> Parisi, availability does not mean it's included :)
<punkass> how does xine sit?
<sivang> Parisi : redhat does?
<tester> moof
<punkass> compared to mplayer
<Hrdwr_BoB> punkass, xine is fine
<tester> and #1299 falls
<sivang> Hrdwr_BoB : usa?
<punkass> how come mplayer is more "illegal"
<Parisi> sivang, fedora, yes.
<Parisi> Once you have apt installed.
<Parisi> Mplayer is just a mplayer, dont see how that would make it any different from any other player such as xine.
<tseng> Parisi: it uses binary codecs from windows, for one
<sivang> Parisi : it's included codecs and usage, is convtroversial
<Parisi> But wouldnt that be optional?
<Parisi> hehe.
<Parisi> Controversial.
<lamont> Bug List: Critical
<lamont> No bugs found. 
<lamont> kewl
<sivang> Parisi : i'm after a night without sleep, not paying so much attentionto spelling mistakes ..
<sivang> ;)
<Parisi> hmm, i wish my processor would just run at full speed since its plugged in on ac power.
<Parisi> This doesnt make sense.
<sivang> Parisi : what brand?
<Parisi> sivang,  no bog deal.
<Parisi> Sony VAIO pIII 800
<Parisi> it only triggers it back to 800 when i run a program such as a updatedb.
<sivang> Parisi : i found that there's a bios setting that makes the proccesspr worl full power on ac
<Chriffer> My VAIO was running at 134GHz according to the applet
<sivang> Parisi : should be there somewhere, however be adviced that this can cause the machine to heat up a bit
<Parisi> sivang, well, i believe its already set up that way.
<sivang> Parisi : unles you've changed that, it's probably not.
<Parisi> sivang,  i always run at 800 under windows when plugged in.
<Parisi> when i disconnect it automatically drops down to 645 and brightness goes lower.
<Parisi> I wish Linux would do that as well.
<Chriffer> IT can but it takes effort
<Parisi> ya, i wish a distro would get that right one day.
<Parisi> Thatw ould be a bless.
<Parisi> Would*
<Parisi> I dont mind hibernate/suspend.
<Parisi> But this one is a crucial.
<Parisi> Battery wont even last 3 hours under linux..
<Parisi> It just drains very quicky.
<Chriffer> hehe mine lasts less than 10 minutes
<Parisi> Most likely because of the brightness settings,.
* lamont grumbles at 1257, kicks the buildd in the head
<Parisi> At this point i have no way to set my brigthness level underr linux.
<Parisi> Which is the lame
<wasabi> ubuntu should step out from the pack and ditch sysvinit.;)
<Parisi> hehe.
<Chriffer> look at sonypi
<jdub> Parisi: we have great support for most acpi implementations
<Chriffer> and theres another thing
<Parisi> I heard of that Chri
<jdub> Parisi: but some require a bit of kernel work and so on
<jdub> Parisi: for instance, my X300 doesn't think it has batteries :)
<jdub> but those will be sorted
<Parisi> jdub, thats harsh, another reason to use XP
<Parisi> Altough more and more i use it less.
<Parisi> Screw Sony
<jdub> Parisi: depends on what's important to you, of course. but linux moves faster than any other os on issues like this. we'll get there.
<Parisi> This is very important to me.
<Parisi> Specially on the road.
<Parisi> I am forced to use XP when im out there.
<Parisi> It gives me the best use of my battery.
<Parisi> What choice do i have really.
<Parisi> Also, is there a way to add shortcuts to the desktop under 2.8?
<Parisi> It just wont let me drag and move it there.
<jdub> right click
<jdub> 'create launcher'
<Parisi> Well, just by dragin it tho.
<Parisi> Is that not possible?
<Parisi> I justw anna drang a program from my start menu.
<jdub> you can also drag from the panel, but not currently from the menu
<Parisi> And put it there.
<jsubl2> right click and put it on the panel then drag and drop
<jdub> sorry, yes you can drag from the menu
<jdub> but you need to hold the button down
<jdub> there is an odd interaction there
<Parisi> hmm..
<Parisi> Just wont work for me.
<Parisi> Odd.
<Parisi> Ah  i see..
<Parisi> I wanted to add a shortcut to my Home folder to the desktop.
<Parisi> That wont work.
<Parisi> Programs will do.
<Parisi> tho*
<lifeless> mdz: don't update to ipw2200 0.8 just yet
<lifeless> its got a few quirks
* lamont brb
<Hrdwr_BoB> Parisi, yeah
<Hrdwr_BoB> I wanted to do that too
<punkass> will the codecs from the mplayer site work with xine?
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's a sensible user thing
<Hrdwr_BoB> it just doesn't work yet
<neighborlee> is it okay to procede installing libgtk1.2 and *-common ?..dont want to break cause I know if I do I get both pieces ..o_0
<neighborlee> ie: its for install of audacity...a much needed music app
<neighborlee> only one I know of that does what I need in linux
<Hrdwr_BoB> that should be fine
<neighborlee> okay thx ;-00
<neighborlee> that might also fix my GUI installer for some games too <G>
<jdub> neighborlee: but remember that universe stuff is unsupported ;)
<neighborlee> jdub, yes I know
<neighborlee> jdub, not to worry..I know i get both pieces
<neighborlee> its a risk I must take based on my music production needs
<lamont> elmo around?
<jdub> neighborlee: :-)
<devkelso> hello all, I have some questions about ubuntu...
<jdub> devkelso: this is the place for it
<punkass> whats the best way to watch embedded wmv etc in firefox
<bolivar> anyone setup a apt server with flash and java yet? hehe
<Chriffer> gxine seems to work
<devkelso> I love debian as a distro and gnome as a desktop, and I have been looking forward to an open desktop oriented distro based on the debian
<Chriffer> I had to setup the plugin by hand though
<devkelso> how open are you planning to keep ubuntu?
<punkass> i just found a xine-mozilla plugin
<Chriffer> Where did you find that punkass?
<punkass> http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<punkass> its new to..just updated today
<sivang> mdz : is #277 still on?
<sivang> mdz : i having trouble reproducing..
<Chriffer> gxine was somewhere either in the normal repo or in universe
<Chriffer> the plugin installed to /usr/lib/gxine/something and i had to link it to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<Parisi> aha!
<Parisi> Figured it out how to setup brigtness on my Sony vaio
<Parisi> Only from a command line tho, and after executing a specific module.
<jdub> devkelso: very much so
<sivang> good night people
* lamont uploads showimg, under policy.
<Adonijah-> anyone else figure out how to migrate evolution 1.4.x mail to evolution 2.0 under ubuntu?
<devkelso> jdub: I am interested in commiting time to a distro, but debian is to political, and fedora to closed.  Are developers pretty welcome here?
<jdub> devkelso: definitely :)
<jdub> Adonijah-: should happen when you first run evo2
<jdub> devkelso: join -devel
<Hrdwr_BoB> Adonijah-, it should Just Work
<Adonijah-> jdub, i got an error when i first started evo2, then it prompted me to setup my mail accounts and started normally
<Adonijah-> jdub, but it didn't migrate anything
<devkelso> jdub: good ;)  How do I get involved in the graphical installer here?
<whiprush> Adonijah-: you could probably do a file->import and choose the mbox file.
<jdub> devkelso: well, work has not really started on some of those HoaryHedgehog goals, but join the list, and you'll hear about them as soon as they start ;)
<Adonijah-> whiprush, dude, i have like 300 mbox files
<Adonijah-> whiprush, that would take forever
<jdub> Adonijah-: hrm, d'oh :|
<whiprush> eek
<Adonijah-> jdub, the error was something about not being able to start evolution datastore or the like properly
<Adonijah-> jdub, how do I reset evolution to get the first time prompt again?
<jdub> Adonijah-: delete ~/.evolution
<jdub> Adonijah-: *not* ~/evolution ;-)
<jdub> Adonijah-: and then perhaps check /apps/evolution in gconf-editor
<Adonijah-> jdub, I have that backed up ;)
<jdub> ehhhxcellent ;)
* lamont declares bedtime
<Adonijah-> jdub, this is a clean home dir btw
<Adonijah-> jdub, the only thing I did was untar my evolution directory into home
<Adonijah-> jdub, err... ~/
<devkelso> jdub: where is a good todo then?
<jdub> devkelso: bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org 8)
<jdub> devkelso: also, on the wiki under HoaryHedgehog
<devkelso> jdub: I can see you love a good bum rush ;)
<jdub> devkelso: the HoaryHedgehog page has our broad goals for the next release
<devkelso> jdub: yeah I came prepared, quite unusual for me.
<Adonijah-> jdub, no dice
<Adonijah-> jdub, wait a minute
<Adonijah-> jdub, let me do that again ;)
<tory> Please let us know if Mono is important to you or your projects, we are actively researching this at the moment and you could help us take the best decision.
<tory> I want Mono
<tory> and Muine instead of Rhythmbox :-)
<tseng> tory: see the user ml
<tseng> i posted packages.
<tory> omg
<clee> tseng totally rules.
* tseng rocks out to muine
<clee> tseng: how is muine, btw?
<clee> tseng: can it handle a few thousand songs?
<tseng> sure can
<tseng> i have ~800 atm in my flac collection
<tseng> used to have more like 2k
<tseng> in mp3s
<clee> does it do FLAC?
<tseng> it does gstreamer
<tseng> so pretty much anything.
<jdub> tory: we're looking at including mono in our next release
<clee> jdub: go for it, piss off hp
* clee grins
<jdub> tory: tseng has done some bleeding edge mono packages for warty too
<jdub> muine is way ard
<jdub> rad
<tseng> the only thing its lacking is some good shuffle action
<whiprush> your vocabulary is def.
<tseng> if you want to shuffle a big playlist, you still want rhythmbox
<tory> I added deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ to my sources.list
* clee shrugs
<clee> I tend to listen to an album at a time
<whiprush> tseng: yeah I hate that
<clee> can it randomize albums?
<tseng> no
<tory> and ran apt-get update but now I have a ton of unmet dependencies
<Adonijah-> jdub, ok, after evolution-2.0 --force-shutdown, deleting ~/.evolution and ~/.gconf/apps/evolution and then doing a kill -HUP on gconfd, re-extracting my old ~/evolution into my home dir, and then restarting evolution and starting evolution-2.0 for the second time it migrated perfectly, accounts and all
<clee> wtf
<clee> week
<clee> er, weak even
<tseng> there are plans to add a "party shuffle" kinda deal though
<clee> yeah, I can spell, and type
<jdub> Adonijah-: heh, that's how it's meant to work first time ;)
<jdub> Adonijah-: great ;)
<Adonijah-> jdub, so I think the evolution datastore is squirrely
<tory> there's no mono-mint
<Adonijah-> jdub, at least for new user accounts
<tory> E: Package mono-mint has no installation candidate
<tseng> tory: nope, you need it?
<tory> apparently
<tseng> i built the mono source package, and didnt get it
<tseng> tory: youre non x86?
<tory> I've got an Athlon 64 running the i386 version
<clee> mmm. i386.
<tseng> http://www.jbaayen.dds.nl/proposal.html <-- plan for random playlists in muine
<neighborlee> no biggie just wondering..are there supposed to be any desktop icons..I dont have any...which is usually my preference but sometimes right clicking CDROM > eject is nice..anyway is this norm ?
<tseng> tory: yeah.. the jit wasnt released yet I think
<jdub> tory: didn't want the amd64 version?
<jdub> neighborlee: no, desktop icons are off. :-)
<tory> jdub: I tried it out but it had gnome 2.72 and some other stuff
<tseng> tory: try installing mono-mint from debian unstable maybe?
<jdub> neighborlee: see the FAQ ;)
<neighborlee> jdub, okay thx thats fine
<tory> tseng: how do I do that :/
<Adonijah-> jdub, oh, and I dunno that it makes a difference, but i'm running amd64 here
<tseng> us x86 dudes use mono-jit
<neighborlee> jdub, as I say I usually prefer it ;-0
<tseng> not -mint
<tory> well if I apt-get install mono it brings up mono-mint as an unmet dependency
<jdub> Adonijah-: hrm, probably not
<neighborlee> jdub, I mean usually prefer them off ;-)..I like clean uncluttered desktop ;-0
<jdub> Adonijah-: so you had a totally new user account, unpacked your evolution dir, and ran evo2?
<tseng> i should throw up monodevelop
<tseng> anyway, im beat
<tseng> ill see you crazy kids tommorow
<Adonijah-> jdub, yep
<tory> does anybody have a link to that site for pasting code
<Adonijah-> jdub, just finished setting up my system, logged in, unpacked my evo dir, ran evo2, kablooie
<Adonijah-> and maybe I did exaggerate a bit, i don't have 300 mboxes, but I do have about 30 or so :)
<jdub> Adonijah-: okay, so, i think this is a good upstream evo bug
<Adonijah-> jdub, wished I had grabbed the error when I saw it
<jdub> Adonijah-: it basically means that if you don't have existing evo config (in gconf), it won't correctly migrate the actual data
<jdub> Adonijah-: can you ping the evo guys about it? #evolution on gimpnet, or bugzilla.ximian.com
<tory> http://rafb.net/paste/results/QKJLlw15.html
<tory> ^ that's what I get 
<Adonijah-> jdub, if I can reproduce with a new use account
<jdub> Adonijah-: cool
<Adonijah-> jdub, thanks
<Adonijah-> jdub, sleep time :)
<tory> tseng: wake up :(
<jdub> npmccallum: are you getting upload confirms for your uploads/
<Amroc> question time...agian!
<Amroc> if i was to go download the full version of warty, and install that, how easy is that to partition the hard drive or shold i get my brothers help?
<jdub> Amroc: it's pretty easy
<Amroc> and is there any way to reverse it back to winblows if needed?
<jdub> Amroc: but if you need to resize things, i'd recommend using other tools at this stage
<bolivar> amroc: you can simply accept the default
<jdub> Amroc: well, if you set up partitions alongside windows, you can choose to boot windows or ubuntu
<Amroc> so i still have all the stuff i have saved (ie. pics, songs, ect) when i switch?
<bolivar> are you running windows or linux now? are you running both?
<Amroc> winbows, i think me *cringe*
<matthewjs> does anyone know how to get suspend to disk to work?
<Amroc> i think i know how to get linux on my machine, bug my brother into helping
<bolivar> you will need to use a partitioning tool to make room on your drive...or back up all your files and only install linux
<tory> oic, switching to universe lets me install mono
<bolivar> if your brave that is ; )
<linux_mafia> does ubuntu support reiserfs on the install?
<bolivar> its not the default, but yes you can change it
<linux_mafia> sweet
<clee> reiserfs is totally weak
<Amroc> are you guys getting alot of people inhere now that you made slashdot?
<clee> xfs fo life
<whiprush> clee: word.
* clee nods.
<linux_mafia> downloading now, went from debian to fedora after 5 years, wanted a bit of spit and polish, now it looks like i'll have the best of both worlds ;)
<bolivar> you wont miss fedora
<linux_mafia> yeah i only used it for two months, and i wanted to go back to deb, but i also wanted to try something new, so this is perfect timing
* sladen ponders on Athene's proclaimed 32second boot time
<whiprush> time based releases is going to rock
<Amroc> how well do you think warty will work on an older laptop?
<mako> Amroc: how old is the laptop :)
<sladen> Amroc: probably better than on a brand new one---stuff is even /more/ likely to be supported and working.  But yes, depends on the laptop!
<mako> if it's *real* old, it might be rough
<sn0wman> Has anyone else had trouble getting the binary nvidia driver working?
<Amroc> bout 4 years old
<mako> jordi was running warty on some old laptop i think
<mako> some pitiful amount of ram
<mako> he was braver than i
<mako> Amroc: should be fine
<mako> Amroc: mine is about that.. maybe 3
<jsubl2> sn0wman, it worked okay for me
<Amroc> hmmm, i think i need to jsut back up files and do full install then, now to figure out how to get files off this machine
<sn0wman> jsubl2, so you installed the kernel source, unpacked it, and set Nvidia setup
<sn0wman> 's flag to the path
<sn0wman> cause that what i did, and it croaks over a gcc version mismatch
<linux_mafia> i noticed alot of people on osnews were whining about no cd burning app, can you not install k3b? or is it just a matter of adding the right sources? is it in universe?
<jsubl2> sn0wman, the kernel modules was already there.  I modprobe'd it manually first time. then added it to /etc/modules 
<jsubl2> linux_mafia, nautilus can burn. 
<whiprush> there is a cd burning app
<whiprush> just put in a blank cd.
<sn0wman> linux_mafia, nautilus-cd-burner is fine for anything but audio CDs
<linux_mafia> whiprush, this i know, but audio cds, vcd's and the like
<whiprush> someone reported earlier that k3b is working now in universe
<linux_mafia> cool
<bolivar> looking on the webpage for anything special i need to do to create some packages....does the page have that?
<jsubl2> sn0wman, i just apt-get nvidia-glx plus what i said
<sn0wman> jsubl2, yeah, thanks.  I got it working. :)
<ish> 3 times a charm I hope..  2 toasters down..
<punkass> so is there any trick to geting the nvidia drivers to wokr
<punkass> er work
<punkass> i change nv to nvidia in XF86config-4 but that just ended up with an error
<jsubl2> punkass, apt-get install nvidia.  ediit XF86Config-4, add nvidia /etc/modules, modprobe nvidia or reboot 
<punkass>  Couldn't find package nvidia
<jsubl2> nvidia-glx sorry
<punkass> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<m_tthew> jsubl2: actually think the nvidia stuff will show up as a choice in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 after the package is installed
<m_tthew> so XF86Config-4 can be modified that way
<punkass> so i just run dpkg-reconfigure?
<m_tthew> punkass: after you install nvidia-glx, I think so
<punkass> hmm i cant find that
<jdub> punkass: dude
<punkass> yes
<jdub> punkass: you've installed linux-restricted-... ?
<m_tthew> punkass: it's in restriced here
<punkass> yes i checked the restricted ones in the repository list
<punkass> main restricted universe  
<punkass> main restricted 
<punkass> tho i am getting an error when it trys to get a package list
<m_tthew> punkass: you have noth those lines uncommented in sources.list?
<m_tthew> afaik you want the former and not the latter
<punkass> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<punkass> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<m_tthew> I suspect you have both lines, duplicating main and restricted
<punkass> oh but glx is comin up now
<punkass> weird
<punkass> i am just using what ever was in the sources.lst file
<neighborlee> is there a faq for getting nvidia 3d drivers working here...
<m_tthew> neighborlee: it's been discussed on the mailing list quite a bit, don't know if it's in the faq yet
<neighborlee> k thx
<m_tthew> afaik the long term plan is to make it easier to do, so perhaps faq entry is delayed until then
<neighborlee> ic
<gardion_> Who is the intended audience for ubuntu?
<bolivar> linux users ; ) sorry couldnt help myself
<neighborlee> heh
<_1oo7> rock on for the 6mo release cycle, btw.
<m_tthew> gardion_: reading the webpage makes me think people who use linux on the desktop and on servers
<Hrdwr_BoB> gardion_, to begin with, I think mostly people who like debian but want something up to date and that is more Just Works
<gardion_> bolvar: yes but so is redhat and debian linux
<bolivar> what have you used so far?
<gardion_> Actually mainly debian.
<jdub> neighborlee: it should be pretty straight forward
<jdub> neighborlee: install the linux-restricted-modules package for your kernel (apt-cache search linux restricted, and take your pick)
<jdub> neighborlee: then install nvidia-glx
<gardion_> Will ubunto have the kde desktop as well or is it choosing to use gnome.
<jdub> neighborlee: then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<jsubl2> a debian based distro with the very latest gnome attracked me.
<matthewjs> does anyone know how to get suspend to disk to work?
<jdub> gardion_: gnome by default, but kde is available in our unsupported 'universe' packages
<bolivar> jdub: you have an apt server address for that?
<gardion_> See this is what I'm curious about.  It seems that ubuntu and userlinix have made similar choices for desktops and similar support goals  why two distributions then?
<jdub> bolivar: which?
<bolivar> universe packages
<jdub> gardion_: different goals in other ways
<neighborlee> jdub, thx..it is just found ML post
<jdub> bolivar: you add 'universe' to your deb lines in sources.list
<neighborlee> jdub, heh yup..way ahead of ya
<bolivar> gotcha
<gardion_> such as?
<neighborlee> jdub, heh afterall were talking opengl man!! lol
<jdub> gardion_: six-month time-based releases, community structure, etc., etc.
<neighborlee> jdub, this is my life yer talking practically ;-00
<jdub> gardion_: it's a pretty different approach, even though they may look similar on the surface
<schweeb> jdub: was the livecd removed?
<gardion_> See I'd love to see debian used more be it debian or debian based linux versions but it seems a new distro is popping up every so often.  
<jdub> schweeb: delayed a little
<schweeb> :-/
<jdub> schweeb: you can download older versions here: http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<schweeb> excellent
<jdub> gardion_: this is going to be full-on, seriously commercially supported, etc., etc.
<bolivar> jdub: i assume the universe packages were rebuilt to work with ubuntu?  the webpage said the stock debian files are not recommended
<Hrdwr_BoB> bolivar, correct
<jdub> bolivar: yes, it's all ubuntu-built
<schweeb> making a forum post on Ars with a list of the cool shit about ubuntu... need a livecd so they can at least get some semblance of what preview is like
<bolivar> thank you both
<jdub> schweeb: please note that it's an older version of the packages and desktop, not up to date with the preview release.
<schweeb> yes
<m_tthew> and contains bugs that have been fixed already
<m_tthew> :)
<neighborlee> k time to reboot to get 3d goin ..bbbbbbbRB <<
<schweeb> I'll put a big, red, <blink></blink> disclaimer :P
<jdub> heh
<schweeb> I'd like to note how it's frigging sweet how fast you guys are on bugzilla responses
<schweeb> mdz was all over like all 4 bugreports I added in like 10 mins
<schweeb> heh
<m_tthew> mdz tends to be all over things, I've noticed
<whiprush> I want to know who made the decision to build firefox without Xprint, so I can hug him.
<schweeb> whiprush: xprint was always sort of an addon
<schweeb> but sid may have had it as a dep
<whiprush> don't care, hate it. I won't miss it. heh.
<tory> I can't wait until beagle is stable
<gardion_> I hope this project goes well.   Is there a list of packages for this project?
<m_tthew> gardion_: I think there is a .list next to the .iso images
<m_tthew> but I don't think that reflects everything in main & restricted -- but I don't know for sure.
<neighborlee> nvidia! lol
<jdub> gardion_: see our seed lists in the wiki, and you can always check the archive :)
<crimsun> bah, what is dookoo doing in here
<schweeb> it'd be nice if nvidia would fix their kernel module to correctly export the sysfs hooks... really shouldn't have to manually load the driver w/ udev :-/
<dukeku> crimsun: i use ubuntu on one box :(
<crimsun> :)
<tory> dukeku: -_-
<dukeku> tory: loool
<dukeku> crimsun: tory convinced me :/
<crimsun> good good
<tory> ubuntu is awesome :D
<twisted_steel> any idea on the hardware support of a brand new thinkpad t42? :)
<dukeku> i should put it on my ib0rk, see if it runs
<jdub> twisted_steel: totally rad :)
<daniels> should run absolutely fine on both
<twisted_steel> jdub: I shall try it as soon as I get some free time
<dukeku> \o/
<jdub> twisted_steel: quite a few of the devel team have ibm laptops
<twisted_steel> excellent to hear
<jdub> twisted_steel: and one of our goals is 'totally rad' laptop support
* jdub goes for lunch
<jdub> back soon :)
<twisted_steel> jdub: I have no problems with that at all
<twisted_steel> :)
<tory> the one thing that made me so happy was not having to tinker with crap like ALSA
<dukeku> how's airport support on ppc?
<dukeku> if it exists at all
<whiprush> tory: oh god yes.
<tory> airport works, airport express doesn't
<dukeku> awesome i don't have that fancy crap
<whiprush> sarge always loads my alsa and oss modules, so nothing works. ugh.
<tory> whiprush: I posted in your ars thread (HELLO.JPG)
<whiprush> tory: oh, heh.
<jdub> whiprush: any cool ars stuff up about ubuntu yet?
<whiprush> nope, for final
<m_tthew> whiprush: I had that problem as well, for me it was discover vs. hotplug
<whiprush> I'll do a full blown review 
<xxor_> the internet album lookup tool if rythmbox is on crack
<xxor_> hehe
<xxor_> I tried looking up the info for a doors cd I had .. it came up with womens studies and the gold reserve
<neighborlee> lol
<xxor_> my buddy was like
<xxor_> wtf are you lookin at 
<tory> is there anywhere where I can file requests
<tory> for crap like: make alt-tabbing prettier
<xxor_> took me 10 minutes to figure out , where the pages had loaded from
<schweeb> jdub: just the forum post we just did on ars
<xxor_> ars ?
<schweeb> jdub: btw, is there interest in forums for ubuntu?
<schweeb> or is there talk of it
<schweeb> xxor_: http://arstechnica.com
<Hrdwr_BoB> there is talk of it
<Hrdwr_BoB> need to decide on a platform
<tory> I just hope they don't end up like the gentoo forums :P
<tory> wutz ur cflagz?//??
<tory> ----------------------------
<tory> intl p4 2.4 @ 4Ghz w4t3rc00led / GeIl RaM - 2.5 GiGz / M$ Mouse
<whiprush> heh
<whiprush> you forgot the gcc3.4pre6cvs, love sources, ~86, GNOME 2.8.2
<schweeb> *cough* funroll-loops.org
<tory> schweeb: I love that 
<xxor_> bleh .. sun is fucking lame
<xxor_> they sold out openoffice which they base thier source for staroffice .. to microsoft
<matthewjs> does anyone have a centrino laptop with suspend to disk/ram working?
<dukeku> tory: GEIL RAM
<_1oo7> " ja, fick mir bitt
<_1oo7> e
<schweeb> I couldn't get suspend working on my Dell i8200 (P4m)
<schweeb> HEIL UBUNTU
<tory> dukeku: duud those flashing lights mean that your RAM is working
<highvoltage> I have a IBM T41
<Parisi> Sony Vaio here.
<dukeku> wtf i just bought this cold cathode an hour ago and gkrellm isnt showing the temp
<Parisi> and linux support sucks on it
<highvoltage> I made lots of tweaks but I can't remember what I did to make it work
<matthewjs> i have a sony vaio z1
<matthewjs> everything works
<highvoltage> I think it was an append "acpi=off apm=on" to the kernel
<highvoltage> in grub.conf
<matthewjs> cept for suspend
<tory> my only complaint about ubuntu is the name :(
<Parisi> Its only A PIII 800
<tory> I'll probably get used to it though
<schweeb> I used to have suspend to ram working on Sid
<highvoltage> hehe
<Parisi> matlads what would be everything?
<dukeku> my only complaint?
<sub_pop> is there a ubuntu install FAQ?
<dukeku> that i don't have another monitor
<highvoltage> Where do you live tory?
<dukeku> :(
<dukeku> to run it on :((
<schweeb> before I did an install to ubunti :-/
<Parisi> Brigthness, suspend, speed step?
<dukeku> so right now my unbuntu box is sitting in my closet
<tory> I'd rather have the name be "Canonical Linux"
<highvoltage> speed step worked out of the box for me :)
<dukeku> tory: what about ubuttu?
<tory> hehe
<Parisi> hmm, speed step acts up on me.
<matthewjs> ya brightness and speed step
<Parisi> brightness?
<Parisi> How?
<matthewjs> radeontool
<Parisi> How do you adjust it?
<matthewjs> sonypi
<Parisi> meh ;p
<Parisi> hmm...
<highvoltage> The only thing I didn't like about the ubuntu name, is that it's way overused in South Africa
<matthewjs> you can set it up so the function keys work
<Parisi> Dedtials on how you managed to get it working?
<Parisi> Yes!
<highvoltage> It's basically lost its meaning
<matthewjs> to adjust the brightness and sound 
<Parisi> fn keys would be sweet.
<Parisi> matthewjs how did you manage it?
<fabbione> morning guys
<matthewjs> Parisi, http://graphics.cs.uni-sb.de/~rainer/linux-vaio.html
<Parisi> you also running ubutu?
<Parisi> is everything on that link?
<sub_pop> or how about, what's ubuntu's default root password? i don't remember inputting it
<plovs> anybody know where I can find mirrors of the apt-sources?
<matthewjs> Parisi, im running ubuntu, its on that page or it links to a diff page
<plovs> sub_pop, no root password, use sudo, works ok
<matthewjs> sub_pop, sudo passwd root
<Hrdwr_BoB> can we set that in the freaking topic
<Hrdwr_BoB> biggest FAQ ever
<matthewjs> ya thats the first thing i ran into,i was like wtf i never set a password for root
<sub_pop> ohhhh
<matthewjs> sudo would work for most ppl, but i need root im just so used to doing it that way
* whiprush just broke the habit and got it over with
<neighborlee> matthewjs, yeah I must admit doing sudo everytime is a bit of a pita <G>
<plovs> matthewjs, sudo bash
<plovs> and you're root :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> sudo -s
<matthewjs> plovs neato :0
<Hrdwr_BoB> and you're root without being dodgy
<neighborlee> Hrdwr_BoB, sweet thx 
<matthewjs> su; password works fine for me :0
<plovs> any apt-sources for multimedia, flash and java, yet? for the rest all works great
<_1oo7> doing sudo every time is a matter of getting into the habit
<ish> a good habit
<ish> can the gnome desktop be configured to be almost mouseless?
<jamesh> ish: it should be.  Sun invested quite a lot in accessibility support
<jamesh> ish: and part of that is making the desktop accessible to people who can't use a mouse
<whiprush> alt-f1, and alt-f2 will take you a long way
<ish> ahh, just found the configuration menu for that...
<ish> figure I'd give gnome a shot before start fvwm.
<jamesh> ish: you can find some information about the keybindings at http://developer.gnome.org/projects/gap/
<ish> one other thing (not really ubunto specific).. Is there WEP support in the kernel - the WEP on my card is extremely slow.
<fabbione> daniels: ping
<daniels> fabbione: pong
<sladen> sniff
<fabbione> daniels: what's the status for ati and wacom drivers?
<fabbione> daniels: we need to get them tested if we want them for final
<fabbione> daniels: also.. i am reading on the wacom site that we need updates to the kernel modules? is that correct?
<punkass> is there something like smb4k for gnome
<jdub> punkass: what's that do?
<daniels> fabbione: yeah
<daniels> fabbione: yep
<jdub> schweeb: yeah, we'd like forums
<punkass> its an pretty slick way of mounting shares
<jdub> schweeb: but ideally, they'd work with our mailing lists too
<punkass> it finds all shares on the network
<daniels> fabbione: wacom is done, ati is about 80% completed (found a couple of bugs along the way), and yeah, i'll do the kernel update stuff
<jdub> schweeb: so if you know some software that does nntp backend forums...
<punkass> then u can just select them and it mounts them to a directory of your choice
<jdub> punkass: tried the network places smb browsing in nautilus?
<daniels> fabbione: i'll do the ati testing in the same way as you did nvidia
<punkass> yeah..it works good..
<punkass> but
<fabbione> daniels: there is no need of the kernel stuff
<punkass> say in rhythm box i wanna import a folder from a share
<fabbione> daniels: it's only for kernel older than 2.6.2
<daniels> fabbione: hrm, ok
<fabbione> daniels: please send me the patches and i will build a full ubuntu19 to put on people
<punkass> when i get the dialog box there is no "network" menu item
<punkass> so i get browse to them
<fabbione> one week testing and upload to the archive
<punkass> get = cant
<punkass> you understand what i mean?
<fabbione> daniels: the nv driver still has the Xv problem but it's much better than the one we have now
<fabbione> daniels: at least it works on some machine where the old one wasn't at all
<daniels> fabbione: didn't manage to solve the blitter thing?
<whiprush> punkass: if it's mounted it shows up in the bookmark section of the file selector when you want to import music in rhythmbox.
<jdub> punkass: try hitting ctrl-l in the rhythmbox file selector and typing in smb://...
<daniels> fabbione: what are your ubuntu19 changes so far? mine are just wacom and ati (with a couple of changes to the upstream ati driver)
<fabbione> daniels: not yet. I am working with Overfiend for it
<daniels> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> daniels: nv driver and a fix for a possible FTBFS
<fabbione> but i did the integration of the driver as i did it in debian. so it is not just one patch
<fabbione> daniels: it is spreaded over the different pathces
<ish> after starting an xterm from a gnome menu, I get the spinning pointer for about 10 seconds..
<ish> any idea why?
<dieman> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> ish, is your computer really slow?
<Hrdwr_BoB> :)
<punkass> whiprush: well i can go to the shared music folder in nautilus no prob, but i can not see it in the file selector of rhythmbox
<ish> Hrdwr_BoB: 1.2ghz.
<whiprush> oh I see, are you browsing it or is it mounted?
* dieman wishes for i915 support in X :)
<punkass> no just browsing...thats why i was asking about smb4k
<punkass> for easy mounting
<whiprush> punkass: go to file->connect to server in nautilus, choose "windows share" as service type, type in your info.
<jdub> ish: and xterm or a gnome terminal?
<whiprush> that'll mount it
<ish> xterm
<ish> added my own menu option...
<jdub> ish: aha
<ish> it doesn't prevent me from doing anything.. just odd.
<whiprush> punkass: then all your gnome apps will have a cool little shortcut to it in the file selector.
<jdub> ish: you need to remove the notification option out of the .desktop file
<punkass> ah slick ok
<whiprush> punkass: the cool thing is, you can do that with ftp, ssh, etc. etc.
<punkass> oh oh..the panel and nautilus just stop working..doh
<punkass> sweet.
<m_tthew> whiprush: heh, with ssh? that is novel
<m_tthew> whiprush: rsync?
<ish> jdub: Do gnome apps notify the caller when loading is done or something?
<punkass> hmm any thoughts why i dont get a nautilus window when i click home in the menu..i can see another instance of it start up..same when i click 'show desktop'
<jdub> ish: yeah
<punkass> but 'show desktop' doesnt do anything either
<whiprush> m_tthew: don't think so with rsync.
<whiprush> m_tthew: yeah, so like, you can open up one that is connected to ftp, one that is ssh, and drag and drop between them.
<whiprush> it's one of my favorite things to show off to people who don't know alot about linux.
<m_tthew> whiprush: I just did, that is very nice
<m_tthew> whiprush: I hadn't used gnome until saturday :)
<whiprush> oh, heh. welcome!
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I switched to Ubuntu last night, and I'm quite certain that in some situations, the fonts look worse than they did in Fedora.  Especially in The GIMP and epiphany/firefox.
<ficusplanet> What could cause that?
<m_tthew> this stuff makes me feel like a crusty old man emerging from a dark cave someplace on a mountain
* m_tthew . o O ( we have desktop interfaces now? )
<whiprush> m_tthew: what did you use before?
<m_tthew> blackbox and screen, mostly
<punkass> whiprush: thanks for that...works like a charm..
<whiprush> woo
<punkass> that is really cool
<jdub> :-)
* jdub hugs gnome. ;-)
<punkass> hehe
<punkass> did they have that in 2.6?
<whiprush> the ftp one is clutch too, because IE's support is so horrid that in a demo people just laugh.
<ish> any chance of getting hosed by pulling packets out of universe?
<subterrific> wow
<jsc> :)
<punkass> omg i have an ssh bookmark of my work server...
<punkass> that is sooo cool
<whiprush> you can mount specific directories too
* m_tthew chuckles
<whiprush> like "web stuff" "home folder", etc. etc.
<m_tthew> yeah I mounted my web space
<punkass> lol..i am impressed
<punkass> but ssh.. :)
<punkass> cool.
<npmccallum> mdz: all those cups bugs should be closeable, pending freeze break approval; patches are available in the bug reports
<npmccallum> I'm headed to bed, night all!
<ficusplanet> OK, now that I'm playing with it, it's really only the bold fonts that look bad.  What would cause that?
<subterrific> punkass: how are you doing that?
<subterrific> nautilus?
<punkass> yeah
<punkass> File > Connect to Server
<subterrific> oh nice, i didn't know it supported that
<subterrific> i knew Konquerer did that
<punkass> konq does ssh too?
<subterrific> yeah, sftp
<whiprush> yeah, fish://hostname
<subterrific> they call it something weird
<subterrific> yeah fish
<ficusplanet> subterrific: The "Connect to Server..." feature is awesome.  It is my FTP client, my laptop/desktop connection, filesharing network between friends.
<punkass> cool..didnt know that
<ficusplanet> It rocks.
<punkass> it sure does.
<subterrific> so i installed ubuntu today at work because my fedora core 1 machine died in an upgrade to core 2
<subterrific> and i'm really impressed
<_1oo7> remove the notification option out of the .desktop file <--- i looked in ~ and ~/Desktop, but where is the .desktop file?
<subterrific> this is the closest a linux distro has come to being something i'd tell my mom to install
<whiprush> a nice gui package manager and things will rule.
<punkass> ok here is a silly question tho, other than the file dialog boxes how do i view the bookmarks
<ficusplanet> whiprush: What's wrong with Synaptic?
<_1oo7> .gconf/desktop ?
* whiprush hopes someone important considers redcarpet.
<jsc> synaptic
<punkass> you dont like synaptic?
<jsc> in the computer menu
<whiprush> ficusplanet: dunno, kinda not gnomey enough for me
<subterrific> synaptic seems fine to me
<ficusplanet> I like the recent improvements.  I agree that Red Carpet is nicer, though.
<whiprush> I like how in rc the search is find as you type, and it's a search box right on the main UI
<subterrific> oh that does sound nice
<m_tthew> -jeffm rad
<subterrific> i didn't really like how synaptic did searches
<ficusplanet> And I like the channels stuff instead of repos, and the way it queues up the packages along the left.
<jdub> ficusplanet: we will have a cooler add/remove app in Hoary
<whiprush> yeah
<subterrific> a search for a package isn't really something i think of as needing to be persistent
<ficusplanet> jdub: Really That is great to here.
<ficusplanet> *hear
* whiprush hopes for a panel applet also.
<jdub> and update notifier and stuff
<whiprush> woo
<jdub> heh, yeah
<whiprush> I tried apt-watch with synaptic in sid for a while.
<whiprush> it wasn't very polished.
<ficusplanet> jdub: That sounds awesome.  I keep getting more and more reasons to like Ubuntu.  Are you guys looking into NetworkManager and netapplet?  I had a really tough time getting wireless working today.
<punkass> so is red carpet novells..and open carpet the opensource version of it?
<whiprush> the commercial one is part of zenworks now iirc.
<jdub> ficusplanet: see HoaryHedgehog on the wiki :)
<jdub> ficusplanet: we are very interested in NetworkManager
<ficusplanet> jdub: Cool.  Thanks.
<punkass> my boss wants a linux distro put on his laptop (Dell D600) I will put this distro on if its good for laptops.
<whiprush> the d600 is very linux friendly, you should have no problem
<punkass> cool thanks
<whiprush> a friend of mine has ubuntu on it already
<whiprush> the ati card is hw accelerated out of the box and everything
<ficusplanet> jdub: Would you guys be interested in building a more robust community site?  Or are you wanting to direct support and discussion to the general GNOME community?  I've been considering working on a community site for a while - focusing on support, general info articles, package help, etc.
<punkass> ok here is a silly question tho, other than the file dialog boxes how do i view the bookmarks
<jdub> ficusplanet: we're in the process ;)
<jdub> ficusplanet: definitely want forums and stuff
<punkass> yeah some forums would be nice
<jdub> ficusplanet: but we're looking for some forum software that will work with our mailing lists
<jdub> ficusplanet: so if you konw anything that has an nntp backend...
<whiprush> I've seen one before
<whiprush> can't remember where.
<whiprush> web front end to a mailing list, so it's transparent to users.
<jdub> 'cos then we can turn on mailman's nntp stuff
<ficusplanet> jdub: I'll look around a bit.  I'd love to help out.
<jdub> ficusplanet: awesome, thanks!
<pitti> Morning
<ish> Is there thought put into the default Gnome key short-cuts?
<ish> Or just more or less arbitrarily chosen.
<ficusplanet> jdub: I've been wanting to contribute to something like this for a while, but haven't seen a good opportunity.
<whiprush> jdub: btw I tested ubuntu with freenx today, works fine.
<jdub> whiprush: we want to get NX in for Hoary too
<jdub> whiprush: want to mail some info to -devel about what you've done?
<whiprush> for freenx?
<punkass> is freenx are replacement for vnc?
<punkass> are = a
<subterrific> jdub: you guys have done a fantastic job. congrats
<whiprush> it can be yes.
<jdub> subterrific: thanks! :-)
<jdub> whiprush: yeha!
<sladen> whiprush: yes and no.  Some of the recent patches allow reattaching in the same way as VNC
<punkass> whiprush: am i able to view those bookmarks i made other than in a file dialog box?
<whiprush> okey
<subterrific> jdub: dunno if it means anything to you, but i've been a mac user since 87 and this is the first linux distro i feel can be compared to Mac OS in terms of easy of use and polish
<jdub> whiprush: so dude
<jdub> whiprush: at guadec in norway
<jdub> whiprush: HP sent a bunch of thin clients with NX support
<whiprush> punkass: in your "network" icon in the menu
<ish> Yeah.. Feels good so far..  Installed over my mandrake..
<jdub> whiprush: and a four way HT xeon server with 16GB ram
<jdub> whiprush: it was *incredible*
<whiprush> sladen: like screen for X, that rules.
<punkass> oh haha doh... thanks
<whiprush> jdub: heh.
<whiprush> I use nx on my laptop so I can use my desktop over wifi. You can't even tell it's remote.
<punkass> jdub: 16Gigs o ram..thats crazy.  I just set up some thinclient at work using ltsp but my server is only a 2ghz with 1g o ram
<jdub> oh, it was using gige network too
<jdub> you could watch videos reasonably well
<subterrific> wow
<whiprush> the ltsp guy is local to me, he says he already has a guy working on it.
<subterrific> i need to try nx
<whiprush> to put nx in ltsp I mean
<punkass> yeah..i overheard them talkin about it in irc
<punkass> well i guess i didnt over"hear" them :)
<whiprush> hey alextreme 
<alextreme> morning
<jdub> Kamion: heard of any more usb cd install probs, specifically finding the cd device?
<whiprush> heh, still can't believe how polished this first release is.
<subterrific> me either
<whiprush> "Whoops, we smoked every distro on our first preview release."
<punkass> what do you guys use for a text editor..coding etc.. i use Editplus on windows at work...
<jdub> hey alextreme 
<punkass> yeah i have to give this distro 4 thumbs up
<jdub> punkass: a lot of people who like editplus like gedit
<subterrific> i couldn't believe it when i opened an excel document and printed it to our office printer 15 minutes after the first boot
<punkass> oh yeah?
<punkass> hmm ill take a look
<alextreme> jdub: gday, how're things down under tonight? :)
<subterrific> printing is something that has never worked right for me
<subterrific> its the ultimate pita
<jdub> subterrific: heh
<subterrific> and it just worked
<jdub> i only recently got a printer
<jdub> pretty rad
<subterrific> tomorrow is gonna be the real test though
<whiprush> to me the power management and other laptop support is the biggest ++ so far for me.
<whiprush> I mean, the battery applet, the cpufreq applet
<jdub> whiprush: we smoked 'em? nice ;)
<whiprush> god, that used to take so frigging long to get right by hand
<punkass> am i able to put icons on the desktop like the trash bin?
<subterrific> if i can get my dev environment setup, then i won't shut up about how awesome ubuntu is until people start hitting me with staplers at the office
<jdub> alextreme: very afternoony ;)
<punkass> lol
<Hrdwr_BoB> jdub, I wanted a printer, and then I (no shit) found one that fell off the back of a truck
<jdub> punkass: if you go into 'configuration editor' under applications > system tools
<jdub> punkass: navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<jdub> punkass: you can turn them on again
<Hrdwr_BoB> unfortuantely it was a lexmark, so is technically worth less than nothing
<jdub> punkass: but try for a while without them :)
<jdub> Hrdwr_BoB: i have a rad networked lexmark :)
<punkass> ok ill give it a go..
<whiprush> lol, vrms is in universe.
* whiprush installs virtual RMS
<punkass> ;) i am used to a messy icon explosion of a desktop
<Hrdwr_BoB> jdub, I have  terrible heap of shit winprinter :)
<punkass> i have a "we are canon and we hate linux" printer
<punkass> tho i did find some drivers for it hidden on a japanese site
<whiprush> hmmm, ipod isn't automounting
<sladen> whiprush: firewire or USB?
<whiprush> neither works
<Hrdwr_BoB> if I get excited I will buy a networked postscript printer off ebay
* whiprush investigates
<ultrafunk> has anyone successfully installed the preview ISO from a USB CDR (specifically, a LiteOn drive)?
<subterrific> jdub: know of anyone installing oracle on ubuntu?
<subterrific> i don't actually have to run oracle, just have the client libraries installed
<jdub> subterrific: not so far
<whiprush> got skype running in ubuntu also.
<subterrific> oh, i had one issue. in the time and date settings config, i wanted to turn on ntp
<Mithrandir> isn't it on by default?
<jdub> Mithrandir: no, only ntpdate
<subterrific> but it gives me an error saying the system isn't setup for ntp or something, and it isn't very clear how i'd go about doing that
<Mithrandir> jdub: ook
<jdub> subterrific: apt-get install ntp-simple
<jdub> subterrific: we have a 'no listening services' policy by default
<jdub> subterrific: unfortunately, ntp has to
<subterrific> k, that might be something good to add to the help or something
<subterrific> yeah, ntp is poorly designed
<jdub> hopefully in the future, it can give you the option to install it or something
<subterrific> or maybe it could be installed but not running, and give you the option to run it
<punkass> hmmm my canon printer drivers arnt showing up
<punkass> even tho when i browse for ppd can select them it says they are already installed
<subterrific> or maybe just having that option use ntpdate instead.
<whiprush> wow, response from my friends and people I know about ubuntu has been awesome.
<whiprush> I think 6 of us just cold dropped sid today alone.
<_1oo7> no listening service by default policy is something i can dig, just as long as i realize that's the policy <G>
<ish> Is it expected that the ubuntu (like the name btw) dev. branch will be as stable as debian-unstable
<jdub> ish: probably more stable
<jdub> ish: but it will include development versions of gnome
<jdub> ish: but those are designed for dogfooding anyway :)
<ish> I'm giving gnome a few days.. Will probably go back to fvwm tho...
<jdub> oldskool ;)
<ish> Did Debian-unstable for years...
<bl> ha!
<jdub> hey reformed 
<reformed> hey hey
<jdub> reformed: got time for a call?
<reformed> for sure
<jdub> ping me a landline # :)
<reformed> I don't know what it is...
<whiprush> any plans for a FF skin for ubuntu? or keeping upstream?
<jdub> ff?
<khalek> jdub: can't use http://www.openntpd.org instead? Some debian people were making noises about packaging it
<whiprush> firefox
<jdub> oh
<reformed> I'm heading to the Andrea Bocelli gig later tonight, ya me.
<jdub> actually, no plans
<jdub> but there's a theme that uses the gnome stock icons
<jdub> which we could probably fold in
<jdub> so it will use ours
* whiprush nods
* jdub goes on phpne
<punkass> hmmm.. i want my canon drivers
<whiprush> bed time for me gents, nite nite.
<punkass> i remember this happening with gnome before..i had to use the kde print wizard thing to see them
<plovs> are usb-keys supposed to be automatic? if so then it doesn't work, if not then all is ok :)
<punkass> nite whiprush..thanks for your help
<subterrific> plovs: i think they should be
<subterrific> check dmesg maybe?
<subterrific> actually i seem to remember something about 2.6.8 series having usb storage problems, but that could have been gentoo specific
<subterrific> nice, http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=ntpd.conf&sektion=5&arch=&apropos=0&manpath=OpenBSD+Current
<subterrific> "ntpd(8) does not
<subterrific>              listen on any address by default"
<ficusplanet> What exactly would "usplash with D-BUS notification" be?
<mdz> ficusplanet: very slick graphical boot process
<ficusplanet> Oh, awesome.
<plovs> subterrific, dmesg shows it ok, I *could* just add it myself to fstab, but that's the whole point off automagic
<mdz> jdub: is there any way to get the _full_ subscription list through the mailman web interface?
<jdub> mdz: not without paging
<jdub> mdz: do you want a list?
<mdz> that blows
<mdz> jdub: yeah, for ubuntu-devel
<jdub> ok
<mdz> want to check that folks are subscribed before I start doing work there
<subterrific> plovs: yeah it should definitely auto mount
<subterrific> thats the point of gnome-volume-manager
<subterrific> see if it shows up in HAL
<plovs> subterrific, how do I do that
<subterrific> its in the system config menu, hardware devices or something
<plovs> ok
<subterrific> i'm not in front of a ubuntu system, and i only used it for about an hour ;)
<ficusplanet> Wow, with all the stuff you guys have planned, I can't wait for March 14th.
<LoneTechU> well, so far so good. ubuntu actually installed, though it set up sudo rather than a root password, and gave the X server an impossible config.
<ficusplanet> LoneTechU: sudo is deliberate and good.
<Hrdwr_BoB> LoneTechU, sudo setup is NOTABUG
<plovs> subterrific, yes my usb-key shows up in the device manager
<LoneTechU> ficus: yes, I agree.
<subterrific> plovs: so i'm guessing that somehow the message got lost from hal->dbus->gnome-volume-manager
<LoneTechU> just surprising, but a Good Thing - means less new users running as root from habit.
<subterrific> not sure what log file you'd check for a related error
<ish> is it possible to get gnome-terminal to use the standard X 7x14 font?
<LoneTechU> more significant, perhaps, is that APM support has not been set up. if laptop-detect works the way I think, that also failed.
<subterrific> ish: does it show up in the font dialog?
<plovs> subterrific, I'll dig around se what I can find
<justin_linuxppc> hi all, has anyone got a ppp/dial-up connection working? if so how?
<ish> subterrific: maybe.. don't know its full name tho.. flipping thru the fonts tho.
<ish> LoneTechU: APM isn't enabled on my laptop install either.
<LoneTechU> nor mentioned in laptop-detect
<LoneTechU> it should probably try to load the apm module if acpi fails.
<ficusplanet> justin_linuxppc: You've tried the network configuration tool, right?
<_1oo7> " maybe an afterboot(8) style manpage, or a little heads up in the first time you login as the user you created in the install... like "hello.  since you made this user during the install, it is configured in /etc/sudoers.  to set the root password 'sudo passwd'" or something similar
<justin_linuxppc> ficus: yep
<_1oo7> it might be asked incessantly unless it yells at ppl initially
<ficusplanet> Did it not detect the modem?
<LoneTechU> why does the X config load both freetype and xtt?
<plovs> subterrific, fstab-update.sh is not adding my usb-key to fstab
<justin_linuxppc> ficus: the config tool is a front for wvdial and wvdials not availabel for ubuntu so the config tool not to useful for ppp
<justin_linuxppc> ficus: so no it didnt detect it
<subterrific> plovs: sorry can't help much without having ubuntu installed
<jdub> hmmm
<ficusplanet> wvdial shows up when I search in synaptic.  enable the universe repos and it should show up.
<jdub> think we need to work on the firefox defaults a bit
<jdub> yucky fonts and so on
<plovs> subterrific, bad boy! :) you should give it a try quite a nice distro
<ficusplanet> jdub: Yeah, that's been bugging me.
<subterrific> plovs: i did, i installed it at work
<ficusplanet> It's the same in epiphany.
<subterrific> plovs: i use gentoo at home though
<subterrific> jdub: yeah, i was surprised you guys didn't have freetype rendering turned on in firefox by default
<jdub> ficusplanet: yeah
<scapegoat> hey, how do i install divx/xvid codecs into ubuntu?
<plovs> subterrific, ok, you're forgiven, now I go back to my usb-key
<justin_linuxppc> ficus: will give that a go; thanks
<LoneTechU> scapegoat: you probably want to stick to ffmpeg, which I believe would be included in vlc and xine.
<ficusplanet> scapegoat: I installed totem-xine from universe.  With that, you can also drop propietary plugins in.
<scapegoat> alrighty
<jdub> ficusplanet: do you think size 14 is a good default, for proportional fonts?
<jdub> hrm, i have 12 on my laptop
<Hrdwr_BoB> jdub, 14C is good
<ficusplanet> I think 14 is good.
<scapegoat> LoneTechU, cant find the ffmpeg. i did the totem apt-get and it just wont play any divx/xvid :/
<subterrific> does ubuntu have an ffmpeg package?
<subterrific> i didn't see one
<ficusplanet> scapegoat: You need to use totem-xine, instead of the gstreamer backend.
<LoneTechU> it is normally built statically.. the players just use libavcodec from within ffmpeg
<ficusplanet> At least that helped me.
<subterrific> i need it though, i use ffmpeg in an app at work for audio decoding. i was going to use the lack of ffmpeg on ubuntu as an excuse to try gstreamer though
<scapegoat> ficusplanet, and how would i go about changing that?
<ficusplanet> Enable the universe repos in synaptic, search for totem.  Install totem-xine.
* LoneTechU will brb, getting X started.
<scapegoat> i don't see a 'universe repos' in synaptics
<Mithrandir> scapegoat: add it to the end of the line with "warty" in it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ficusplanet> Or just go to preferences>>Repositories and check the repos that have the word universe under sections.
<scapegoat> all the lines have warty in it
<Mithrandir> ficusplanet: ok, I don't use synaptic. :)
<scapegoat> alright ficus
<ficusplanet> After you've selected them, click refresh, then search.
<scapegoat> that you ficusplanet, i never knew ficus would be so useful :)
<ficusplanet> Glad I could help.
<LoneTech> okay, I suppose maybe the freetype module does not work and that might explain the ugly fonts.. but who chose white on bright orange?
<LoneTech> or for that matter, bright orange on bright orange, as the gnome startup progress messages were.
<mdz> jdub: can you send me that subscription list?
<jdub> mdz: i did
<jdub> mdz: mailed it from rince
<mdz> jdub: never arrived
<mdz> though many other things did in the interim
* jdub suspects anti-spam poo on mdz's end ;)
<mdz> jdub: subject: ?
<jdub> ubuntu-devel members
<mdz> mizar:[~]  grep -i 'subject.*members' ~/mail/procmail.log
<mdz> zsh: exit 1     grep -i 'subject.*members' ~/mail/procmail.log
<mdz> dude, it never got here
<jdub> i've sent it to myself
<jdub> will forward or resolve the problem
<mdz> forward me that copy :-)
<mdz> thanks
<jdub> you will get it soon, etc.
<punkass> stupid canon drivers
<jdub> right, in and sent
<punkass> for some reason kde print wizard can see them...but the gnome one cant
<mdz> jdub: arrived
<roofy> hey guys
<roofy> anyone in here?
<LoneTechU> yes
<roofy> cool
<roofy> im downloading unbuntu as we speak, im eager to try this out
<roofy> though im not clear what the selling point is, it just seems like "yet another linux distro"
<roofy> is just easy debian?
<Tomcat_> Easier.
<LoneTechU> it is debian, basically, but more for the common user.
<roofy> i see
<roofy> yea debian is probably the only distro i havent tried ever....
<punkass> its pretty slick
<roofy> i can even install frickin aix
<Tomcat_> I call Ubuntu a "it just works" distro.
<Tomcat_> But still gives you lots of opportunities.
<roofy> but i could never get debian installed
<Tomcat_> Why not?
<roofy> i see, what does unbuntu have over, suse or fedora?
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu is a community-based distro, unlike SuSE or Fedora.
<punkass> its debian based :)
<ficusplanet> Better GNOME.
<Tomcat_> Apart from that... it is debian based.
<ultrafunk> roofy: it's smaller, for one :)
<roofy> fedora is a community based project...
<roofy> that i like :)
<Tomcat_> Oh... didn't know that.
<ficusplanet> Fedora messes up GNOME in many ways, though.  Absolutely no way to enable menu editing in FC2.  Dumb panel layout by default.  Configuration tools that aren't community supported and not HIGified.
<Tomcat_> Well, the point "debian based" beats everything else anyway. :)
<roofy> ficusplanet: that i agree with
<roofy> but still what if i prefer kde?
<LoneTechU> not encouraging abuse of root is a nice touch.
<ish> I'm kinda hoping ubuntu is free of some of the politic issues that bug down debian (or have bogged it down in the past)
<ficusplanet> roofy: Don't use ubuntu if you like KDE.
<roofy> why not?
<Tomcat_> I like KDE...
<Tomcat_> I still use Ubuntu.
<Tomcat_> I'd rather say: "Don't use Ubuntu if you dislike Gnome" :)
<roofy> dont get me wrong, i love gnome, but then again i used fedora-ish gnome
<roofy> gnome is just FAST
<jdub> if you want a distro that includes KDE, you won't too interested in Ubuntu *just yet*
<roofy> but there are some things i dont like about it
<LoneTechU> I beg to differ, but I suppose it may seem fast compared to windows or kde
<roofy> such as gtk
<subterrific> fedora is yuck
<ficusplanet> What do you dislike about GTK?
<roofy> i prefer qt over gtk anyday
<roofy> its really hard to skin
<roofy> and i cant stand the save/open dialogs
<roofy> the kde/qt ones are much more intuitive
<LoneTechU> erm, no. familiar is the word.
<ficusplanet> I love the GTK 2.4 filechooser.
<LoneTechU> the only intuitive user interface is the nipple.
<roofy> w.e it is i cant stand it
<roofy> its too simple
<_1oo7> keyboard's pretty easy to figure out too
<roofy> does debian/unbuntu use kudzu or a kudzu like system?
<LoneTechU> I think discover and hotplug and hal take those jobs, basically?
<jdub> roofy: hotplug
<roofy> i see
<jdub> roofy: no kudzu or discover (though discover is used briefly in the installer)
<LoneTechU> btw, nice touch with ifrename.
<roofy> im just curious whether it works as good or better than kudzu
<jdub> roofy: as good, if not better.
<roofy> i used hotplug briefly when i was with gentoo
<roofy> does it use its own apt repo, or are the debian apt ones compatible?
<ficusplanet> jdub: How are the X settings configured from the start.  Setting up Ubuntu on my friend's laptop today, I could only get 640x480 until I manually edited the refresh rates to match his SXGA screen.
<jdub> roofy: it's own; see the FAQ on wiki.ubuntu.com
<roofy> eesh
<jdub> ficusplanet: did you install from the preview cd?
<ficusplanet> Yeah.
<jdub> ficusplanet: that might have been an annoying bug we fixed after the cd was done
<jdub> ficusplanet: try upgrading and running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<subterrific> roofy: gtk is much easier to skin than kde. just look at the number of gtk/metacity skins compared to kde 3 skins
<ficusplanet> jdub: Sounds good.  I'll test again with the final.  Otherwise, he was very happy with the switch from Fedora.
<LoneTechU> I would guess it tries to use EDID (DDC) data, which is often missing on laptops.
<_1oo7> i had success with the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 for the same reasons ( wondering how things were configured )
<jdub> LoneTechU: but we do rad things to make laptop display detectino work too :)
<subterrific> skinning kde requires writing c++ code, which is insane
<LoneTechU> jdub: unfortunately not including detecting APM.
<jdub> LoneTechU: apm is not a display ;)
<LoneTechU> this machine is rather exotic..
<roofy> subterrific: all i know is that i can make kde looks sexier than gnome, any day of the week
<LoneTechU> no, just a vital laptop feature.
<jdub> LoneTechU: we have not ceoncentrated very hard on apm; it should work, but we've done more work on acpi
<ish> is sexy useful?
<subterrific> roofy: i doubt it
<roofy> to me it is
<mdz> jdub: hmm, the email from rince arrived now
<LoneTechU> it left this laptop with an X config attempting a depth unsupported by the video chip and ignoring the pointing device completely
<subterrific> plastik is the only decent kde skin
<jdub> let's not do the kde vs. gnome thing guys :)
<roofy> thats what i use
<roofy> i think they are both great
<LoneTechU> jdub: it does work, when loaded. the installer does not try
<roofy> each have thier own features
<jdub> LoneTechU: or, did not fall back correctly on your machine :)
<subterrific> roofy: have you tried gnome lately? there are about 20 skins just a good if not better than plastik
<jdub> LoneTechU: bug reports on that would be really good
<jdub> subterrific: dude, let's not do the gnome/kde thing :)
<subterrific> jdub: its friendly, i use both
<ish> In the gnome startup sequence.. Does something start for pretty fonts?
* roofy waves a white flag at subterrific
<subterrific> hehe
<LoneTechU> this machine is rather exotic
<ish> gnome apps running under fvwm don't look so hot.
<jdub> ish: you need to run gnome-settings-daemon
<roofy> * under fvwm dont look so hot
<ficusplanet> ha
<ish> jdub: awesome.. thanks.
<LoneTechU> where is it supposed to fall back to apm? it is a module, so must be loaded
<Tomcat_> Short question, since I'm on Windows right now... is there an easy way to change the hardware clock behavior in Ubuntu?
<roofy> anyone run ubuntu on vmware?
<Tomcat_> Like... NOT in /etc/default/rcS?
<_1oo7> i could test on bochs if anyone cares
<punkass> if i make a bunch of symlinks in usr/lib is there a command i have to run to register them
<roofy> ldconfig
<_1oo7> but i would think that is more bochs testing than ubuntu testing,... so..
<punkass> thanks
<jdub> _1oo7: it works well under qemu, but slowly ;)
<Tomcat_> Nobody in Ubuntu who has a few seconds of time?
<punkass> man these canon drivers are evil
<LoneTechU> tomcat: I can look around
<_1oo7> jdub ; i was very excited to try bochs on a new PC i bought for the pipe dream of running windows on it and thus being able to rip win98 off my wife's laptop; but i lost my thunder after seeing how !quick bochs ran.  qemu is quicker, but is focused on emulating a linux, rather than a 386, right?
<Tomcat_> LoneTechU: Just check the settings menus if there's a way to set the clock, and if there is, if you can set the hardware clock to UTC or local time zone.
<subterrific> jdub: qemu emulating x86 on x86 machine?
<_1oo7> ( bochs being the win98 replacement running overtop of !windows, that is )
<roofy> _1oo7: quick win4lin vs bochs
<jdub> Tomcat_: no, there isn't
<jdub> subterrific: yeah
<Tomcat_> Okay, thanks.
<punkass> there is a check box that says "Use UTC"
<jdub> subterrific: not sure if anyone's done x86 ubuntu on ppc ;)
<_1oo7> roofy : ?, meaning win4lin is faster than bochs?
<roofy> _1oo7: whats better for emulating windows on top of linux, win4lin or bochs
<_1oo7> oh, i dunno
<_1oo7> never have run win4lin
<LoneTechU> tomcat_: the date and time dialogue offers network sync and time zone settings, but does not mention if the hardware runs local time
<roofy> oh
<roofy> anyone use yoper?
<LoneTechU> UTC=yes in default/rcS
<subterrific> i'd guess that anything is faster than bochs
<Tomcat_> LoneTechU: Yeah that's my point... I'm dual-booting, and Ubuntu fucked my hardware clock by setting it to UTC. :)
<_1oo7> i found bochs to be not be as fast as i was expecting, by a dreamcrushing order of magnitude, so, if win4lin is only a bad-day order of magnitude, i suppose that is a plus
<roofy> lol
<subterrific> its got to be the slowest emulation software ever
<Tomcat_> LoneTechU: I know how to change it but I'll file a bug report for this...
<roofy> well when i tried out win4lin
<LoneTechU> k
<_1oo7> i guess it's very busy... ? <shrug>
<roofy> it ran faster emulated on linux than it did natively lol
<roofy> its purely 2d you cant run 3d stuff on it
<_1oo7> my intent was for IE and wordperfect, not much more elaborate than that
<LoneTechU> roofy: it does not emulate the whole cpu. win4lin is like wabi, mostly a loader.
<LoneTechU> it is a bit like running wine with a windows install and all dlls set to native
<roofy> yea its not meant to run anything other than win98 lol
<ficusplanet> A little off topic, but have any of you tried pearpc?  It is quite impressive.
<LoneTechU> or was that some other word? maybe native was looking for .so libs?
<roofy> ficusplanet: isnt that the ppc emulator that they got os x running on?
<matlads> has anyone had good reports about running ubuntu in vmware?
<ficusplanet> roofy: Yeah.  It runs pretty well.
<ficusplanet> I have panther on here right now to test pages in Safari/IE Mac.
<punkass> is there any other apps i can try to load my canon printer drivers?
<subterrific> ficusplanet: i heard the latest qemu cvs is even faster than pearpc
<punkass> the gnome 'wizard' isnt seeing them
<ficusplanet> subterrific: Wow, that would be quite impressive.
<roofy> ficusplanet: i would imagine that would be EXTREMELY slow, since your emulating a completely different architecture, or no?
<LoneTechU> punkass: that should be left to cups, right? I think it has a web interface, try http://localhost:631 or something
<punkass> yeah i went there and it says "sorry this is locked out, use the wizard"
<LoneTechU> oh
<punkass> i was hopin there was a command line tool or soemthing like redhead-config-printer
<Hrdwr_BoB> redheads?
<punkass> lol redhead... er redhat
<Hrdwr_BoB> where do I sign up?
<Hrdwr_BoB> punkass, somethign on your mind?
<elmaya> is there a list with all the packages contents in ubuntu?
<punkass> ill never tell
<roofy> time to load unbuntu
<roofy> ubuntu*
<roofy> anyone know the origin of the name?
<ficusplanet> zulu word
<roofy> for
<ficusplanet> means "a person is a person through other people" or something like that.
<jdub> roofy: see the faq on the wiki :)
<roofy> i would love to read a faq but i cant find it
<roofy> the wiki is being slow
<ficusplanet> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/
<will|werk> hey all
<will|werk> there is a problem with installing on machines with a dual DVI nvidia card as the only graphics
<roofy> finally thank you!
<ficusplanet> No problem.
<will|werk> x can't ever find any displays, so fails to start
<LoneTechU> why are maximize and demaximize different keys?
<roofy> wow this doenst have a root account at all?
<ficusplanet> Nope.
<will|werk> presumably it is looking for an analoge display?
<roofy> so hows uid 0
<LoneTechU> roofy: it does, but the suggested means of using it is sudo as necessary.
<roofy> whos*
<roofy> ah i see
<roofy> thats a good way to enforce best practices :P
<LoneTechU> login as root is normally disabled
<Gvre> hi all. how ubuntu handling security updates? is it taking from debian repos or ubuntu developers are patching the source code?
<ficusplanet> It's Ubuntu's own repositories.
<roofy> so the devs compile each package specifically for ubuntu
<ficusplanet> Yes.
<roofy> about how many packages does the repo have?
<sladen> Gvre: I think Canonical employ most of the Debian security-team...
<ficusplanet> 12981
<roofy> damn how long has this project been around?
<Gvre> i' m asking this because debian developers are patching stable first and then sarge and sid
<ficusplanet> I don't know.  I just learned of it yesterday.
<roofy> so what default kernel is it 2.6 i hope
<jdub> roofy: 2000ish supported, over 10000 in universe
<jdub> roofy: 2.6.8.1
<ficusplanet> 2.6.8.1
<roofy> :D
<ficusplanet> jdub: How would someone go about getting a package/suggesting a package for inclusion in universe?
<jdub> ficusplanet: post to -users
<ficusplanet> OK
<mdz> jdub: most of the good FAQ stuff is moved into plone now; the wiki only has recent additions
<will|werk> whats a precompiled kernel interface thing
<will|werk> and is it included with ubuntu?
<will|werk> i want to install the official nvidia driver
<roofy> www.nvidia.com
<roofy> download the driver and run it
<Gvre> is ubuntu like debian stable, sarge or sid ?
<will|werk> yeah i have the driver
<roofy> so run it
<ficusplanet> Gvre: sid
<roofy> in sudo
<will|werk> i tried
<will|werk> it can't find a precompiled kernel interface module or some
<will|werk> thing
<roofy> yes, so itll compile one 
<will|werk> right
<roofy> when it cant find it
<roofy> and then your set
<LoneTech> you'll need the compiler and kernel headers..
<roofy> edit your X
<will|werk> cool
<LoneTech> on my ubuntu install, they weren't installed by default.
<roofy> well yea you need the kernel-source installed
<beezly> will|werk: why not use the ubuntu nvidia-glx?
<will|werk> beezly: it doesn't like my dual-dvi card
<will|werk> x fails to start
<beezly> will|werk: no, the nvidia-glx, not the xfree86 nv driver
<roofy> beezly: i havent used the nvidia-glx, but i assume thats an open source driver not provided by nvidia?
<beezly> nope
<beezly> it's the nvidia driver
<roofy> is it just the nvidia driver wrapped
<beezly> yep
<beezly> so you don't have to compile
<roofy> oh ok :)
<beezly> it's *all* pre-compiled if you have a ubuntu kernel
<beezly> will|werk: what is your cpu?
<seb128> morning
<will|werk> athlonXP
<beezly> ok do this...
<clee> so is there any generic developer target I can install so that I get gcc and binutils and stuff?
<will|werk> (i'm at work now, so i can't try this out at the mo, i'll save a log for when i get home)
<LoneTech> build-essential?
<beezly> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-k7 nvidia-glx
<pitti> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> hello pitti 
<clee> LoneTech: rock, perfect
<will|werk> beezly: thanks very much :)
<beezly> will|werk: that should get the nvidia stuff installed
<beezly> then you just have to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 to say "nvidia" where it currently says "nv"
<roofy> you can even just copy paste the following
<Gvre> so ubuntu is like sid but security fixes are from ubuntu developers right after the exploit has discovered right? sorry 4 the questions but i'm interesting to use ubuntu as server and i want to update it as soon as possible
<roofy> cat /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | sed 's/nv/nvidia/' > /tmp/t; mv /tmp/t /etc/X11/XF86Config-4;
<sladen> roofy: perl -p -i -e 's/nv/&idia/' /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<roofy> showoff :P
<clee> sed can also do in-place editing with '-i'
<LoneTech> yay, "envidiaironment"!
<roofy> clee: didnt know that
<roofy> im old skool
<roofy> yet im only 18 :P
<jdub> mdz: mmm. i don't think that's such a great idea. but anyway.
<roofy> sladen: i like the whole 's/nv/&idia/'
<clee> roofy: sed -e s/foo/bar/ -i ${filename}
<will|werk> cool thanks for your help guys
<will|werk> :)
<roofy> thanks clee 
<clee> roofy: np
<mdz> jdub: I like it fine, but take it up with the website mafia if you disagree :-)
<seb128> mdz, jdub : permission to fix 1319 (epiphany downloads broken by jdub's changes) and 1266 (umount drives in network://) ?
<Gvre> so ubuntu is like sid but security fixes are from ubuntu developers right after the exploit has discovered right? sorry 4 the questions but i'm interesting to use ubuntu as server and i want to update it as soon as possible
<clee> Gvre: yes.
<mdz> seb128: is it straightforward?
<mdz> seb128: by the way, please subscribe to ubuntu-devel
<Gvre> clee: Thanks
<jdub> seb128: *cry* :)
<seb128> jdub: you don't even tested your "Desktop" as folder dude !
<jdub> Gvre: that's not really the difference
<jdub> seb128: i did!
<roofy> i hit yes to dnlwoad the latest packages of the internet
<roofy> is it updating the entire system?
<jdub> seb128: and the firefox default change - gar!
<seb128> jdub: it doesn't work ...
<jdub> mmm
<Gvre> jdub: what do u mean?
<seb128> jdub: if I put "Desktop" in the key here I got the same error as in 13198
<seb128> -8
<jdub> Gvre: ubuntu has six month time based releases based on debian
<jdub> Gvre: debian sid
<seb128> jdub: you use a jdub's version of epiphany which Desktop support ? :p
<jdub> back soon
<jamesh> seb128: does the fix in bug 1266 seem to work for you?
<jamesh> (the volume unmounting bug)
<seb128> jamesh: just get up and had some coffee, not tested yet
<seb128> jamesh: I'll test in 5 min
<jamesh> okay.
<nawty> anyone here have any experiences with net-snmp ? 
<nawty> or know it relativley well ? 
<Gvre> jdub: i know that but i want to know if security of ubuntu  is as good as slackware 's
<jdub> Gvre: totally :)
<nawty> slackware has a good security model ? 
<nawty> the security of a distribution is only as good as the person running it. 
<seb128> mdz: I get mails from ubuntu-devel ... I guess I'm on the list ?
<Gvre>  inow that to but i mean the security updates
<nawty> granted some distributions make it easier to secure but others are simply secure by default.
<nawty> Gvre: its debian, so it has a relativley good security track
<Gvre> debian patches stable first and after stable the others
<pitti> nawty: we made great efforts to proactively improve Warty's security
<nawty> pitti: im sure, but yet again, that all relates to the admin and the choices. 
<pitti> nawty: we removed many suid root bits from programs and now have many daemons run as a normal user which formerly ran as root
<Gvre> i'm happy with slack but i want an amd64 port so i'm looking 4 a distro
<pitti> nawty: of course, an admin can screw up anything, but that's not the point
<mdz> seb128: at what address do you receive these mails?
<mdz> jdub: is ubuntu-devel gatewayed to some other list?
<nawty> pitti: no matter how secure warty is, if someone chooses to run for example bind or sendmail, no matter how secure the original install was said to be, its all choices :) 
<pitti> nawty: the distro should be secure _by default_, not secure _regardless of root's actions_ :-)
<nawty> pitti: i never disputed it :) 
<pitti> nawty: sure, no thing in the world can stop this
<nawty> pitti: but to say that one distro is more secure than another in a broad sense is a bad thing
<pitti> nawty: I thought this was a question of you about our security model
<pitti> nawty: agreed; this statement can be valid if you append "by default"
<nawty> pitti: no, i was just saying that debian on a whole has a good security model, i cant comment on ubuntu directly because i havent used it, although debian is starting to scare me a bit with the way that it simply doesnt do simple things :) 
<seb128> mdz: good question, I don't see the source adress in the header ... my debian and canonical email points at the same place, so one of the 2
<nawty> s/debian/ubuntu/g && s/ubuntu/debian/g
<pitti> nawty: which "simple things" in particular? I'm curious
<nawty> pitti: by default when i go for example aptitude install cacti my choice of apache and php are made for me 
<mdz> seb128: I do not see anything with 'seb' in it in the subscription list, nor do I see you when searching for canonical or debian, but I will believe you if you say that you are getting the mails
<pitti> nawty: yes, these are the default choices of alternative dependencies
<mdz> I am going to start using ubuntu-devel for ubuntu team discussions
<nawty> pitti: and i'm not given the choice, although when i try to install apache2 forcefully and then install php unless i install the correct deb i end up having it wanting to install apache again
<pitti> nawty: but of course you can overwrite them
<pitti> nawty: apache and php are really a tricky issue
<nawty> pitti: of course, but thats a whole lot of effort that other distributions have seem'ed to avoid :) 
<pitti> nawty: it is tricky because you have to depend on a _set_ of mutually exclusive packages
<nawty> pitti: bare in mind im a gentoo user and that `USE="apache2" emerge cacti` would do my trick 
<mdz> nawty: ubuntu avoids that particular issue by supporting only apache2 :-)
<seb128> mdz: arg, stupid error on my part. I've mail in my ubuntu-devel box, but these are -user cc: -devel ...
<pitti> nawty: like (apache2 && php4-apache2) or (apache-1.3 && php4-apache1.3)
<nawty> mdz: not true, im using ubuntu and i have it trying to install apache1 
<pitti> nawty: probably we should just get rid of all apache1 stuff ASAP
<seb128> mdz: and they got classed in the devel because the rule is before the user one ... sorry I'm subscribing right now
<nawty> pitti: surely somthing can be done like a deb that asks you "do you want to install apache2 or apache1" ? 
<pitti> nawty: the apache stuff is in fact the only issue known to me where the dependencies go wild
<nawty> pitti: even if its an aptitude update ? 
<nawty> pitti: and vim :P 
<pitti> nawty: not with Debian's current Dependency specification
<mdz> nawty: not true?
<nawty> mdz: i've had this ubuntu install try install apache1 numerous times :) 
<pitti> nawty: you have to provide a set of alternatives, and of none is installed, the first one is the default
<mdz> nawty: then you must have enabled universe in sources.list :-P
<mdz> nawty: which, as the comments explain, gives you access to unsupported packages
<nawty> pitti: i suppose
<nawty> mdz: yes, :) 
* nawty tosses mdz a peanut :) 
<pitti> mdz: can we remove gnutls7 from supported now?
<mdz> nawty: apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4 if you want php
<_1oo7> what if he's allergic to peanuts?  .. that is insensitive <g>
<mdz> pitti: it should be removed automatically the next time elmo diffs it
<pitti> nawty: that's in fact the only real good solution: install apache and php before and every apps depending on a webserver will install fine
<pitti> mdz: ah, thanks
<nawty> mdz: i've done it already, although i'm rather certain that these things should be and could be more `streamlined` 
<nawty> pitti: i don't doubt that, i just think that things could be `smarter`
<mdz> nawty: agreed; we have some interesting plans in that department
<pitti> nawty,mdz: maybe we should just change the alternatives to list apache2 as first option
<LoneTech> should bug 291 be reopened as enhancement, load apm module if acpi fails?
<seb128> mdz: ok, now I'm on the list. Sorry for the mistake, I though all the @canonical were subscribed
<mdz> pitti: the php4 package does not uspport apache2
<mdz> that's why it depends on apache 1.x
<mdz> there is a separate package for apache2
<pitti> mdz: but libapache2-mod-php4 exists
<pitti> yes
<mdz> yes
<pitti> mdz: I had a similar problem with a packaged web application of mine
<pitti> mdz: I just could not get the dependencies right
<mdz> pitti: the solution is to require apache2 :-)
<nawty> another thing that was confusing is that apache2 install by default wasnt compiled with the mpm-worker, which meant that as soon as i installed the libapache2-... it removed an apache2 dep and re-instated it 
<pitti> mdz: change-user-mind --force installed-www-server :-)
<nawty> mdz: but you arent avoing the problem :) 
<nawty> avoiding even 
<nawty> brb
<pitti> nawty: I'm curious, what does this "brb" mean? I've seen it many times
<Keybuk> "be right back"
<pitti> thx
<pitti> all these TLAs
<Tomcat_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_slang :)
<rburton> erm, "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<seb128> rburton: no problem here
<seb128> works with apt, works with wget && gunzip
<rburton> hrm
<rburton> i'll try again
<rburton> heh, worked that time :)
<nawty> pitti: be right back :) 
<plovs> rburton, I had this on every single computer I installed ubuntu to, it just sort of times out or something run again and it is ok
<mdz> rburton: some others have reported the same problem
<mdz> I have never seen it myself
<mdz> often this sort of strange behaviour can be attributed to a broken transparent proxy run by the ISP
<psi> my monitor wasn't detected properly. should i report this as a bug?
<mdz> psi: send mail to ubuntu-users first
<psi> okay
<Kinnison> Morning (IGT)
<psi> also, the computer menu is only half translated in my swedish setup (desktop preferences, computer configuration, about ubuntu, etc)
<psi> would you like this translated? or is it something that concerns gnome
<seb128> yes, and that doesn't concern GNOME
<seb128> we hacked the menu, so the strings are specific to the distro
<psi> right
<ficusplanet> Is there any way to edit the "Computer" menu?
<rburton> ficusplanet: no
<neill> hi. 
<rburton> ficusplanet: well, you can probably move items in desktop prefs and system tools
<neill> does nvidia include the nvidia binary drivers?
<neill> gah. ubuntu.
<rburton> neill: install nvidia-glx and dpkg-reconfig the x server
<neill> thanks.
<seb128> you can also show/mask some entries like the lock screen one
<seb128> or the log out
<seb128> /apps/panel/global/disable_lock_screen & /apps/panel/global/disable_log_out in gconf
<jdub> pipka's installing ubuntu now
<rburton> dear god
<jdub> she wanted to call her machine 'xiaofeng'
<rburton> speaking of which, has telsa installed it yet?
<jdub> she was invited to the sounder team
<jdub> not sure if she did
<rburton> lucky you :)
<felix> hi all! Anyone got binary nvidia drivers going on amd64?
<thom> http://www.andrewsavory.com/blog/archives/000373.html
<rburton> i'm glad i'm not the only person who sees the shooting stars association
<rburton> i'm one step away from "ubuntooooo" being the login sound 
<will|werk> eranu!
<will|werk> i totally get it too
<Keybuk> Ubuntu 6.04 "The Dove from Above"
<Keybuk> *cough*
<neill> yup. same here. 
<rburton> 43 minutes to install! my desktop at work took less than 20 which was very pleasing
* rburton hugs new dvd recorder
<mdz> felix: does nvidia provide amd64 binaries?  or do you want to try to use the i386 ones?
<jdub> will|werk: 8)
<fabbione> mdz: not sure.. they have some 64 bits binaries
<fabbione> mdz: but no idea for what they are exactly
<mdz> hmm, looks like they have amd64
<mdz> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html
<mdz> fabbione: any reason not to include them in the package?
<neill> iirc there are 64bit nforce and graphics binaries
* neill was planning to investigate tommorrow if his new 64bit hardware shows up today :)
<fabbione> mdz: not that i am aware of, but i cannot test them at all. So i had rather prefer if someone with amd64 + nvidia could that.
<fabbione> mdz: specially for the userland stuff like libs and so on.
<fabbione> mdz: otherwise ship me your amd64 ;)
<neill> is there a reason that http://www.ubuntu.com and http://ubuntu.com don't seem to go anywhere? Shouldn't they be pointing at www.ubuntulinux.org ? 
<mdz> fabbione: I can test the functionality, but if you could take care of the packaging, that would be great
<nawty> so anyone here well versed in the ways of the snmpd ? 
<jdub> neill: it's a known problem, being fixed soon :)
<felix> mdz: sorry yeah, nvidia have amd64 binaries, they mostly work, I'm having probs with glx tho
<MacPlusG3> jdub: rock on the ubuntu release - impressed
<fabbione> mdz: not sure about the time... i am still working on the nv free driver
<fabbione> mdz: and the script to switch from free to non-free
<fabbione> (and viceversa)
<neill> how are the free drivers these days?
<mdz> daniels: ping?
<felix> that would be very nice
<neill> do they support DVI yet?
<nawty> guess not :( 
<jdub> MacPlusG3: sweet, thanks
<MacPlusG3> out of interest - what was the basis behind not having Computer and Home Directory icons on the desktop?
<jdub> MacPlusG3: see the faq :)
<jdub> MacPlusG3: how often can you see the icons on your desktop when you're doing Real Work?
<azeem> when I'm doing real work[tm] , I have an xterm with screen opened =)
<ficusplanet> jdub: By the way, that change has gone over really well with the people I've set up with Ubuntu so far.
<azeem> which is not maximized
<MacPlusG3> jdub: wow... a FAQ with a question of mine answered... this is... new... strange... :)
<_axel> hi, i have a weird problem installing Ubuntu on my system, i hope you can help me
<MacPlusG3> jdub: depends... X apps tend to like to position themselves over the icons.. which is annoying - MacOS style of having apps not put themselves over the icons is quite nice
<MacPlusG3> hence the mac having icons on the right of the screen
<MacPlusG3> and mac users (or people who learnt on a mac) not maximising their windows
<_axel> i have downloaded the iso, checked the md5sums and they're correct, burned them etc and when i install it, when installing the base packages it barfs of package 'bsdutils' and i have to abort installation
<MacPlusG3> but that point is good (at least in the current scenario)
<_axel> s/of/on
<jdub> MacPlusG3: lots of screen space wasted, etc.
<din> is ubuntu based off debian?
<jdub> din: yes
<_axel> i have tried burning the iso to 4 different cd's so i'm sure it's not the cd... what's going on?
<MacPlusG3> jdub: rock the sudo and not root thing though.
<mdz> _axel: a couple of people have seen that, but so far every time it has been the result of a bad burn or bad download
<sladen> _axel / MacPlusG3:  the Mac OS X cd burning program is buggy
<sladen> _axel / MacPlusG3:  you may need to use  cdrecord from fink
<_axel> hmm, im not using macosx, i used cdrecord on a debian testing box
<rburton> _axel: might be a bug i saw with sarge, DMA being on shows up bugs in cd drive firmware.  something like hdc=nodma might help (check the option though)
<din> _axel: corrupt iso maybe?
<_axel> din: nope, md5sum matches
<linux_mafia> do i have to something special for the hal daemon to work? when i try and run the removable storage config, it tells me hald is installed but not running
<din> _axel: tried burning as root? :)
<_axel> rburton: hdc=nodma passed to kernel at boot time?
<_axel> din : yup
<rburton> _axel: yeah
<_axel> so i pass hdd=nodma to sarge and burn it again or pass it to the ubuntu kernel when installing? i didnt get it clearly sorry
<rburton> _axel: ubuntu kernel
<_axel> oh, then i'll have to pick the cd's from the trashcan ;)
<_axel> k, im going to try it again, thanks and if it doesnt work i'll be back to whine about my broken system again ;)
<wobin> i found a problem with 4.10 PR on Amd K6
<rburton> sweet, ipod/firewire works okay now
<wobin> kernel oopses almost immediately because of the 'splash' option on amd k6
<MacPlusG3> rburton: FAT or HFS?
<robster> rburton: morning
<rburton> MacPlusG3: fat. before a few days ago it only worked if it was in when i booted
<rburton> morning robster
<MacPlusG3> rburton: cool. don't know if you know - but you can use the contacts and calendar bit on an ipod :)
<rburton> yeah
<rburton> i just ran evo-ipod-sync actually
<rburton> its hanging when exporting my calendar though
<MacPlusG3> rburton: i use multisynnc
<MacPlusG3> don't know if it works with evo 2 though...
<Sleep_bob> haha
<mdz> wobin: the 'splash' option has no effect on the kernel at all.  perhaps something else is the cause?
<Sleep_bob> I have a bug for nautilus
<Sleep_bob> it doesn't really work when you try to copy 4200 files
<wobin> mdz: may have to do with framebuffer perhaps? i deleted the splash option and it booted
<rburton> seb128: so my ipod appears as sda2, i can unmount it but to unplug it i need to eject it... can this be added to the context menu or will the HAL stuff fix that
<mdz> wobin: no other changes?
<wobin> mdz: no
<MacPlusG3> rburton: does 'eject' actually log out of the device? that is, the ipod stops displaying 'do not disconnect'?
<rburton> MacPlusG3: yes
<highvoltage> does anyone know if future versions of ubuntu will give you an option of installing lilo?
<mdz> wobin: and if you add it back, does it oops again?
<HrdwrBoB> highvoltage: extremely unlikely
<HrdwrBoB> why?
<wobin> mdz: haven't tried, was too happy having a working desktop :)
<highvoltage> I like lilo
<highvoltage> been using it forever
<rburton> highvoltage: try grub :)
<highvoltage> now I have to learn all the grub stuff
<mdz> wobin: I was pretty sure that everything which looked at the splash option had been ripped out; certainly the kernel itself never paid attention to it
<HrdwrBoB> highvoltage: I liked lilo to until I used grub :)
<highvoltage> why is grub better? I'm not arguing, I just want to educate myself
<rburton> highvoltage: well, you don't need to learn anything. the installer detects other partitions and the kernel packages manage it
<HrdwrBoB> highvoltage: grub knows about the filesystem
<wobin> mdz: i'll try tonight (it's noon here now) and post a report here or anywhere else
<HrdwrBoB> if you screw it up
<HrdwrBoB> and get the wrong file
<HrdwrBoB> it'll still boot
<mdz> wobin: thanks
<HrdwrBoB> if you recompile the kernel
<HrdwrBoB> and name it the same
<HrdwrBoB> it'll still work
<highvoltage> ah ok
<MacPlusG3> rburton: that's new...
<MacPlusG3> rburton: i think :)
<highvoltage> I'll read some more documentation and stuff
<azeem> highvoltage: it should just work[tm] 
<rburton> MacPlusG3: not really, technically its a removable scsi disk. eject /media/ipod
<highvoltage> azeem: I like to fiddle
<HrdwrBoB> highvoltage: any question that is asked in the installer *NEEDS* to be asked
<HrdwrBoB> if it doesn't need to be asked, it shouldn't be there
<highvoltage> I also experiment with lots of distro's
<highvoltage> so I use the other=/dev/hdax a lot!
<highvoltage> (in lilo)
<HrdwrBoB> that's the nature of ubuntu
<MacPlusG3> rburton: i recall having some troubles with that in past kernels... have a half hack lying around somewhere.... 
<MacPlusG3> rburton: but hey - if it's been fixed - rock
<daniels> mdz: pong
<_1oo7> daniels ; i'm thinking he maybe has the bedtime
<daniels> ah
<mdz> soon
<HrdwrBoB> the bedtime? or the brainworms?
<az[a] zel_ibook> I have ubuntu installed on my AMD64 box now
<az[a] zel_ibook> well im still in the installation process upon first boot
<az[a] zel_ibook> in the "testing apt sources" bit, it gets stuck at 99% [Waiting for headeres] 
<az[a] zel_ibook> it's timed out once, and is now at the same spot again
<Tomcat_> I think the repositories are a bit slow.
<az[a] zel_ibook> I dunno what it's waiting for, it seems to have downloaded the headers.. *shrug*
<Tomcat_> That part needed minutes on my machine.
<az[a] zel_ibook> ah ok
<az[a] zel_ibook> hopefully my ISP will mirror ubuntu soon
<az[a] zel_ibook> maybe I should ask them
<az[a] zel_ibook> hmm stuck at 87% on the warty-security repository
<az[a] zel_ibook> come on dammit, I wanna see gnome 2.8 boot ;)
<highvoltage> Is there a list that announces new packages in the universe?
<highvoltage> I suppose the main announce is too low-traffice to include things like kde in the universe
<Mithrandir> highvoltage: I think there's a ubuntu-changes list.
<Keybuk> highvoltage: universe is basically everything in Debian main that built
<rburton> highvoltage: synaptic will show you new packages as they appear
<highvoltage> ah, thanks. I'll give synaptic a try. Where do I find the ubuntu-changes list? It's not 'advertised' on the mailman page
<jdub> highvoltage: nothing new is being added
<jdub> highvoltage: currently it's called 'warty-changes' and is hidden
<jdub> but you can still get to it
<jdub> we'll probably change the name and unhide it
<LinSpider> hi all !
<LinSpider> first time here
<LinSpider> lot's of people here :)
<highvoltage> ah, ok. found it, subscribed. thanks
<sabdfl> jdub: battery applet is looking schweet thanks to james h
<jdub> hrm, i might have to kill and reload it :)
<jdub> sabdfl: what changed?
<sabdfl> pull out the plug and watch
<jamesh> jdub: it provides useful battery charge status even when the big battery image is disabled.
<jdub> oh, ok
<jdub> my acpi support is b0rk
<jdub> so i can't see that foo here
<sabdfl> jamesh: great work
<jdub> i should try on the toilet seat
<_axel> uhm, i tried installing with nodma for the cd drive but it still borks, now i reinstalled sarge and tried to burn the iso again and cdrecord crashed :/
<_axel> looks like i have no way to try this stuff out
<Keybuk> sabdfl: the little battery charge goes down?
<jamesh> Keybuk: yeah.
<sabdfl> yes if you ask it nicely
<Keybuk> does it do that when the big battery is being displayed as well?
<jamesh> and changes colour the same way the big battery image does
<jamesh> it always does it (making it conditional would have been a bit more work)
* jdub wonders why his ibook does not have any updates waiting...
<Keybuk> hrm, that'd look pretty sucky :(  might as well just disable the big image if the little one drains and changes colour
<Keybuk> that thing always took up too much space anyway
<LinSpider> Is ubuntu a debian based distro ?
<Keybuk> though the little image doesn't show you how charged the battery is when charging :-/
<will|werk> LinSpider: yes
<mjg59> Ooh, you've got rms on your case now
<Tomcat_> mjg59: Link?
<LinSpider> will|werk : thanks !!
<mjg59> http://lists.gnome.org/archives/foundation-list/2004-September/msg00062.html
<plovs> anybody got usb-keys working out of the box? mine started to work (more or less) after I added /media/usb and an fstab entry
<jamesh> Keybuk: the defaults are set to not show the big image
<jamesh> so on a clean account it should be compact and useful.
<Keybuk> jamesh: yeah, I'm just thinking when people change the defaults ... it shouldn't be not-useful/ugly for them
<rburton> plovs: mine works with no changes, hal detected it and pmount mounted it
<ggi> Why is the default pdf viewer xpdf? I would have thought gpdf would  have been a more obvious choice. Is it unmaintained or something?
<jamesh> Keybuk: hopefully the battery applet will get a fair bit of attention in the Gnome 2.10 release cycle.  The current code is pretty evil.
<jamesh> Keybuk: I could imagine showing a small bar next to the power cord to show the charge while on A/C
<Tomcat_> Argh... RMS and his "It's GNU/Linux!!!1111" thing again...
<will|werk> so damned anal
<neill> ?
<will|werk> OMG DON@T FORGET THE GNU PART
<will|werk> sheesh
<Tomcat_> :)
<sabdfl> Keybuk: some people like a huge green thing
<Tomcat_> I understand most of his thoughts and I agree that he's a very important person, but I don't get how the GNU thing in the title will change anything.
<sabdfl> plovs: is your system an update from woody, or a clean install?
<Tomcat_> He doesn't even point to it and how he developed it so we could say it's an ego thing.
<Keybuk> sabdfl: yeah, but if you've got a huge draining green thing, you shouldn't have an identical smaller, upright version of it next to it
<Keybuk> if you follow me ... you basically end up with []  [     ]  where both are showing the same thing
<plovs> rburton, ok, pmount works, but the gid and uid are 0 whichs means I do not even have ro ???
<plovs> sabdfl, clean install
<will|werk> Tomcat_: I do appreciate the work put into it by people like him, but "Linux" is just a much snappier name
<will|werk> would windows be so successful if it was MS/WIN5.10 ?
<azeem> just hope he does not suggest to rename it to 'gnubuntu'
<will|werk> i doubt it
<Tomcat_> NO TEH SLASH IS TEH MISSING!!11
<Tomcat_> GNU/Buntu :)
<Keybuk> azeem: that'd be a great name for an Ubuntu derivative focused on free-software only though :p
<azeem> Tomcat_: eh, that would imply Buntu was a kernel
<Tomcat_> Or maybe he suggests (since Ubuntu is African) that they rename it to just "GNU" :)
<sivang> morning everybody!
<ggi> I never quite know how to pronounce GNU/Linux. Is it just GNU Linux? Do I prounounce the slash? *weep*
<Tomcat_> :D
<plovs> as it comes more or less from South Africa shouldn't it be Wildebeest/Buntu then?
<will|werk> heh
<Keybuk> ggi: rms tends to pronounce the slash, iirc.
<azeem> Keybuk: yeah. Or we could name it something else... like "Debian" :P
<rburton> seb128: eds appears to be broken for me... the clock applet is hanging
<plovs> rburton, do you have rw access?
<mjg59> ggi: You have to pronounce the slash or it sounds like a GNU project (which it isn't)
<Keybuk> azeem: Debian contains non-free software </rms>
<seb128> rburton: oh ? since when ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yay I have ubuntu running.. seems pretty decent
* azeem better drops out of the discussion
<ggi> So "GNU slash Linux" then?
<Tomcat_> If you don't pronounce the slash you might be a capitalist </rms>
<rburton> seb128: very recently. i'm going to logout/in
<azeem> ggi: I know a german guy who pronounces it like that
<jdub> sabdfl: so now we have rad battery, rad wifi... only the sound needs radding ;)
<azeem> ggi: he calls himself GNU/Wolfgang, though, so he might not count
<mjg59> ggi: Yup
<Tomcat_> lol
<plovs> rburton, to your usb-key I mean
<seb128> rburton: ok, there is no package change ... so probably an eds bug
<rburton> plovs: yes, its mounted as me
<plovs> rburton, funny, more poking ahead then
<jdub> gmail does plus addresses :-)
<Keybuk> jdub: yes, and lets you keyword-search on the plus bit
<plovs> jdub, gmail is *very* nice
<jdub> Keybuk: haha, rad
<plovs> btw for the unlucky few I still have two invites
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> gnome seems heaps faster than I remember it
<mjg59> jdub: You'll be following up to rms's foundation-list post, then? :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I usually use KDE
<jdub> mjg59: yes
<ajmitch_> azeem: I've heard he's an interesting chap
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> everything seems to load pretty much instantly on this machine
<azeem> ajmitch_: hey
<jordi> mako: yup dude, GNOME 2.8 on 64 megs of ram is *bad idea*
<ajmitch_> hello
<azeem> ajmitch_: yeah, and he shaved off his beard :)
<ajmitch_> hi jordi  :)
<jdub> yo ajmitch_, azeem 
<ajmitch_> & jdub
<bob2> Kamion: hm, I'm still seeing the gnome "/dev/pmu permission" thing, wasn't it supposed to be fixed a while back?
<plovs> rburton, right I ran pmount as root, now it works, but isn't the whole idea of HAL and friends that I do not have to run pmount at all?
<pitti> mh21: Hi, nice to see you! :-)
<rburton> plovs: yes, hal calls it for you. hal probably doesn't recognise your key or somehting
<pitti> mh21: DDC does not work, I'm behind a NAT
<pitti> mh21: can you please mail the stuff to me?
<plovs> rburton, but it the most famous of all: El Cheapo! 
<ggi> To condense & reiterate my original question: uh, xpdf, why?
<rburton> plovs: el cheapo worked here. run the device manager in computer->system and check out the info
<pitti> plovs: please _dont_ run pmount as root, that makes no sense
<rburton> ggi: it works for more PDFs than gpdf does
<sabdfl> jamesh: Keybuk, you get battery charge level from mouseover when it's plugged in, i thikn
<jdub> ggi: difficult decision regarding PDF support and searching and stuff
<jdub> ggi: gpdf for hoary, i'm sure :)
<plovs> pitti, yes *now* I know :)
<jamesh> sabdfl: you might not actually ... 
<Tomcat_> What does pmount do?
<sabdfl> plovs: does it show up as /dev/usb/xxx or /dev/xxx?
<jamesh> sabdfl: I just noticed that there are different tooltips on the big battery and the little status icon
<pitti> plovs: I'm currently hacking at pmount, maybe I should just stop if it is called by root
<sabdfl> i get it on the little one
<pitti> Tomcat_: man pmount
<pitti> Tomcat_: it is a policy wrapper around mount
<plovs> rburton, transcend jetflash 2.0
<ggi> rburton: Isn't gpdf based on xpdf?
<martink> jdub: I was just going to ask when gpdf has to be perfect to get into hoary
<pitti> Tomcat_: it allows normal users to mount removeable devices which are not in fstab
<Tomcat_> Ah okay.
<jdub> ggi: it is, but gpdf uses a different rendering pipeline
<rburton> ggi: sort of, but the rendering is different, it doesn't do as many embedded fonts
<jdub> martink!
<pitti> Tomcat_: this was written to avoid mangling fstab
<rburton> (yet)
<jdub> martink: dude
<jdub> martink: sorry :)
<jdub> martink: i grumbled a bit about this one ;)
<martink> np
<rburton> seb128: hm, eds is okay. i think clock_applet hung
<linux_mafia> rburton, I cant run the device manager, it flickers up for a second then goes, any ideas?
<rburton> jdub: hopefully G2.10's pdf will work fine
<plovs> sabdfl, /dev/sda mounted on /media/usb-key (called by: pmount /dev/sda usb-key)
<rburton> linux_mafia: hal isn't running? run it in a terminal
<jdub> martink: most of the pdf support issues were sorted by the time 2.8 came out, save for the type3 fonts thing (right?)
<seb128> rburton: killing the applets help ? :)
<jdub> martink: and there were comments about no text search
<rburton> seb128: i didn't notice clock_applet still running until i'd restarted gnome 
<seb128> URIs support is badly broken in gpdf too
<jdub> martink: how is the preview-style integration going? reckon that's going to happen for 2.10?
<highvoltage> I read the Ubuntu faw about version numbers
<martink> jdub: fonts: yes type3 (and a corner case with not embedded fonts)
<seb128> gpdf http:// .. or with samba shares doesn't work
<seb128> it just crashs
<linux_mafia> rburton, thats what i thought to do initially, but it makes no difference
<highvoltage> What happens if there's another release on 10th of october next year
<rburton> linux_mafia: check hald is runinng and not dead
<highvoltage> sorry- I was confused, please ignore :)
<jdub> highvoltage: 5.10 :-)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I must say I'm really impressed with ubuntu so far.. I've been looking for a while for an AMD64 distribution
<linux_mafia> rburton, no not running, even though a '/etc/init.d/hal start' produces an [ ok ] , im confused, heh
<jdub> linux_mafia: restart dbus, then hal
<linux_mafia> jdub, will do
<seb128> just restarting dbus should be ok
<linux_mafia> hmmm, still no dice
<martink> jdub: preview integration: this time we might actually produce some code
<jdub> martink: that's going to rock *so* *hard*
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> is there an easy graphical way to share a directory?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> (through samba)
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: no, but next release, for sure. :-)
<jdub> oh, for samba, possibly
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> yeah I used GNOME system tools to start samba.. cant find anything for sharing directories with nautilus
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> just seeing how much I can do before touching the command line :)
<jdub> :-)
<scaroo> jdub, will you use samba for this purpose or the news Webdav backend of alex ?
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: i think some of that will hit gnome in 2.10
<jdub> scaroo: we'll wait and see :)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I've had to hand edit my XF86Config-4 to get a decent monitor resolution.. hopefully X.org and gnome system tools will fix the woeful nature of setting up X11
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, ah ok
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, this is damn fast so far (AMD64 version).. everything (except openoffice) launches instantly
<Mithrandir> az[a] zel_ubuntu: good to hear. :)
<scaroo> the same here on a pentium M :)
* jdub might have to get some amd64 loving ;)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Mithrandir, I didn't have any problems with hardware setup
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Mithrandir, in fact, this has been one of the easiest linux installs I've had to do for a while
<Ycros> unf, amd64 is great.
<Mithrandir> az[a] zel_ubuntu: very nice to hear -- so far I'm aware of problems with NForce3 and SATA, but as I don't have that available, I can't check it out.
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ah ok, I have a VIA K8 chipset
<Mithrandir> jdub: if you could get an nforce3 board, it would be interesting -- we need to weed that SATA+nf3 bug out before release.
<Mithrandir> jdub: or if you could get me one, of course. ;)
<scaroo> Mithrandir, is this an ubuntu-only bug ?
<Mithrandir> scaroo: afaik, no.
<Mithrandir> scaroo: it's a kernel problem, it seems.
<jdub> Mithrandir: not sure i have the bling handy ;)
<Mithrandir> scaroo: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1324
<scaroo> Mithrandir, i ll have a look
<Kamion> bob2: no, the bug's still open I'm afraid
<Kamion> mmm, shiny new amd64 box just arrived this morning
<bob2> Kamion: ah, dang
<Ycros> everyone seems to be getting amd64's :E
<bob2> Kamion: oooh
<bob2> I guess I have to get a amd64 and an x40 if I want to stay in the company
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Ycros, that's because they rock :)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: what chipset?
<jdub> Kamion: cor, you got one too? hmm. :-)
<Mithrandir> jdub: amd64 boxes are _cheap_
<jdub> yeah
<jono> hi all
<Kamion> Mithrandir: ABit KV8 motherboard, don't know more than that yet
<bob2> nforce3 4 eva
<jdub> but i'll have to get all the bits to go with it
<jdub> hey jono 
<Kamion> Mithrandir: it does have SATA though
<jono> heya jdub - hows it going dude?
<Mithrandir> k8t800 pro, it seems
<Ycros> Kamion, abit kv8-max3 is what I have
<Kamion> hi jono, will try to reply to your mail soonish
<Ycros> Kamion, I am blinded by the rice.
<jdub> jono: relatively sleep free ;)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: the problem isn't with SATA per se, the problem is with NF3
<Kamion> Mithrandir: hm, right :-/
<Kamion> Mithrandir: might just be a "more modules required" thing?
<jono> Kamion, cool, which one are you?
<Kamion> jono: /whois :-)
<jono> jdub, I bet :D
<jono> Kamion, ahhh cool, nice to meet you Colin
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Gigabyte K8T800 Pro here.. SATA RAID and IDE RAID on the same board, heh
<Ycros> Kamion, you haven't booted it up yet?
<Kamion> Ycros: still in the box ...
<jono> Kamion, Aq (Stuart Langridge) mentions you a lot
<Mithrandir> Kamion: is the sata_nv driver on the media?
<Kamion> jono: figures, we've known each other a long time :)
<jono> Kamion, cool
<nawty> anyone here be a snmp person ?
* jono is running Ubuntu now
<nawty> *sigh*
<Ycros> Kamion, dunno about yours, but mine has bright red leds on it
<Kamion> Mithrandir: should be, it's in sata-modules
<Kosai> jono: Hi.  :)
<Ycros> didn't find out about them till I actually booted it up :E
<jdub> nawty: roughly, in past gigs
<Mithrandir> Kamion: is it in the pci.lst?
<jono> I filed a bug report that the right mouse button doesnt work when I Ctrl-Click on a single mouse button
<jdub> nawty: problem?
<jono> heya Kosai
<Kamion> Mithrandir: ooh, that's a possibility
<nawty> jdub: net-snmpd doesnt seem to trap interface statistics anymore? 
<nawty> jdub: ubuntu install btw. 
<Kamion> Mithrandir: would need to know PCI ids, I think they might be in the bug so I'll look when I do the morning's pass over bugzilla] 
<Mithrandir> Kamion: goodie, it's your bug, so. :)
<jdub> nawty: not sure, haven't tried thus far ;)
<Mithrandir> Kamion: else, a nf3 board costs me about 800NOK, so it could be money well spent.
<nawty> jdub: *kick
<nawty> *
<Mithrandir> (as I have the rest I need, like CPU, memory and stuff)
<Mithrandir> hi StingRay, nice to see another Norwegian in here.
<StingRay> How did you know?
<Mithrandir> looking at your hostmask?
<StingRay> Of course....
<Mithrandir> :)
<nawty> :( 
<StingRay> Why didn`t I think of that
<StingRay> ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> anyone else finding the address book broken in Evolution?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> says that it doesn't exist, or I don't have permission to access it? I thought evo would've created it itself
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm my ibook went to sleep :)
<scaroo> hmmm something puzzles me : ubuntu comes with the intel 2100/2200 wireless devices firmware images, but one has to agree to an agreement (http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/firmware.php?fid=3) to be able to d/l them from the project's site, isn't that a potential legal issue ?
<highvoltage> my evolution is fine
<highvoltage> It's just the autocompletion that doesn't seem to work :(
<jono> anyone know where I can add a command line option to X? I submitted a bug report to ubuntu bugzilla with the fact that the right mouse button doesnt work on a single button mac by Ctrl-Click'ing - it looks like the X option -fakebuttons needs to be added when X is started - how do I do this?
<jdub> jono: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jdub> highvoltage: make sure the address book you care about is chosen for autocompletion
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> cool, importing pictures from my digital camera worked.. gThumb crashed though :/
<jono> jdub, cheers
<cef> daniels: you about?
* cef pokes daniels with an MGA G4+MDH4A32G
<nawty> ARGH 
<nawty> no one else fancy a helping hand with snmpd ?
<daniels> cef: hey dude
<daniels> cef: !
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmm, we need an eject button on the keyboard like on Mac, heh.. pressing eject on the CDROM doesn't work :/
<cef> daniels: and yes, expect it sometime this weekend
<cef> daniels: at the moment I'm trying to decide if I have enough energy to get out of my seat and climb into bed before I go to sleep, or wether I just doze off in my chair
* Mithrandir randomly whacks svn
<cef> daniels: so yeah, you will soon be the proud owner of an AGP Matrox G400 dual head card
<jdub> those are so much love
<rburton> i wonder if X reading /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mouse is the cause of my super fast mouse?
<khalek> pci ones are quite a bit harder to come across
<seb128> jdub: do we want to hack epiphany to get downloads on the desktop ?
<jdub> seb128: yes please
<jdub> seb128: why doesn't the preference work?
<seb128> ok, need some code
<daniels> cef: dude! awesome, thanks very much :)
<seb128> because it's waiting for a directory
<daniels> cef: heh
<seb128> or Downloads which is a special case
<daniels> ARGH! arse.
<Deft> is the ubuntu bugzilla in use yet?
<seb128> jdub: need to add a special case Desktop ...
<cef> jdub: heh.. I've gave daniels a number of video cards last night.. he and fabbione will have lots of cards to hack on
<rburton> seb128: remember to think about me where desktop = $HOME :)
<daniels> maybe if I build it with '== CHIP_FAMILY_R420', instead of '= CHIP_FAMILY_R420', my R200 will work better
<seb128> rburton: that's why I need to do some hack
<seb128> rburton: in the other case ~/Desktop was fine
<rburton> ah
<seb128> in the gconf key
<fabbione> hey cef
<cef> heya fabbione 
<fabbione> what's up?
<fabbione> i heard my name associated to video cards :-)
<cef> me? I'm absolutely exausted....
<jdub> seb128: oh, yucky
<daniels> fabbione: we'll have craploads in denmark
<fabbione> daniels: we need to start checking stuff for your trip as well
<daniels> fabbione: my r200 and rv250, some mga cards, mach32, tseng, cirrus, a couple of early nvidias, the i810 in the x40 ...
<daniels> fabbione: yes. what sort of dates -- start of november (to get it in hoary asap) or just before wartyconf?
<cef> fabbione: oh I gave daniels somewhere between 8 and 12 video cards last night, and I've got more as well (including a Matrox G400 Dual head)
<fabbione> i have 3 nvidia here + 1 ati + a trident and another one that i can't remember
<fabbione> cef: oh ok
<trukulo> i've got one ati IGP 320m at home
<fabbione> daniels: beginning of november is ok with me
<trukulo> very problematic
<trukulo> daniels, don't you have one very similar in your laptop?
<fabbione> daniels: it will give us more time to work in case of problems
<daniels> trukulo: um, my laptop is dead :)
<fabbione> cef, daniels: don't forget that my house will be a building site.. so we need to be careful handling hardware around.. specially for the dust
<trukulo> daniels, ah, ok, i thought you had the same graphic target as me
<fabbione> we don't want anything getting damaged by it
<trukulo> so, enyway, i've got ATI IGP 320, if you need anything bout that, tell me
<trukulo> umm, when you install ubuntu in spanish, it install OOo in english
<cef> fabbione: well these are all second hand cards.. and not like I need em anymore
<daniels> fabbione: right. stock up on anti-static bags ;)
<daniels> trukulo: um, the laptop I used to have had a mach64
<trukulo> no l10n package for spanish yet?
<trukulo> daniels, so i was wrong bout that
<daniels> trukulo: we've got 320 fairly well covered by keybuk
<khalek> cef: you can only use so many cards at once also
<daniels> who thoughtfully found a bug in my discover hack
<trukulo> daniels, ok then
<daniels> cef: red eye is love
<jono> hi
<khalek> red eye and video cards?
<cef> khalek: yes, but when you're testing X, a large diverse number of cards = very good
<khalek> cef: yes I meant reasons for you not keeping them
<jono> I have a weird problem - I had ubuntu running fine, then when I rebooted the machine, gdm would not start, I typed startx and the screen goes all fuzzy - when I run startx as root it works fine - any idea?
<cef> khalek: ahh .. heh
<khalek> nm
<Keybuk> well, I have an IGP340M, but I imagine they're similar enough
<Kamion> Deft: yes, we've been using it in development
<_axel> hi, i just finished installing but base-config didnt ask me for the root password (either that or i'm too tired and i didnt spot it / did something wrong), thing is i cant login as root now, what can i do?
<Mithrandir> _axel: log in as yourself and use sudo
<_axel> but sudo asks me for the password
<cef> you shouldn't log in as root
<Deft> your password
<Keybuk> _axel: your password, not root's
<cef> give it the users password
<_axel> ah
<jono> any idea how to fix this video problem
<_axel> sec
* Kamion does jigdo the hard way
<Kamion> I should have thought to get the amd64 image ages ago, really
<Deft> anyway, monitor autodetection didn't work for me, but it does with the normal debian installer, any thoughts where the problem is?
<jono> is it something to do with /dev/pmu and incorrect permissions - what is /dev/pmu?
<_axel> oh, it works
<cef> ok.. I'm gonna go collapse.. got to work at 8am, left work at 9pm.. dead tired
<Kamion> Deft: we use quite different monitor autodetection so the two aren't comparable; file an xresprobe bug, I guess
<_axel> but isnt that like, insecure?
<Deft> ok
<Kamion> jono: /dev/pmu is the power management device on powermacs; the error dialog is a GNOME bug
<_axel> or am i supposed to disable it in sudoers later?
<daniels> cef: night dude, sleep well
<cef> _axel: only applies to the first user
<Kamion> _axel: no, the initial user generally is the person with physical access so has root anyway
<daniels> jono: that X stuff sounds like random complete arse
<jono> daniels, random complete arse? huh? :P
<Kamion> _axel: you can of course disable it if this isn't true
<jono> Kamion, ahhh right
<Keybuk> _axel: sudo is as secure as su, some suggest more-so because you don't need a shared root password that can be "found out".  And the user created during install is the only one given sudo access by default, and they're the one that generally sets the root password anymore
<_axel> Kamion, it isnt cause i created a foo user first (because my files in my $HOME partition have uid 1001 so i want them to match my real user when i create it)
<_axel> but i'll sort it out, thanks
<fabbione> cef: well .. it's still hardware to take car of
<fabbione> care even
<jono> daniels, any idea how I can fix it?
<daniels> fabbione: heh
<daniels> jono: no idea, sorry -- since they both use the same config file, it sounds impossible
<daniels> meaning, i have no clue :)
<jono> daniels, yeah - its weird
<jono> I will reboot again
<cef> fabbione: true. but now it's daniels's problem. *grin*
<fabbione> cef: ahaha
<_axel> should i have a 'Desktop preferences' submenu? cause i cant find it
<rburton> _axel: under computer
<Keybuk> _axel: under Computer
<daniels> cef: heh
<cef> SEP - someone elses problem
<_axel> ah k
<_axel> src brb
<fabbione> cef: SNMP - simply not my problem :)
<_axel> uhm, i have no 'computer'
<cef> fabbione: heh .. I like that one
<Kamion> wow, "jigdo" implemented with cat and rsync works surprisingly well
<Keybuk> _axel: it should be the menu on the panel next to Applications
<Kamion> (I had a complete amd64 mirror, just not the ISO ...)
<trukulo> umm, it has x 4.3.99 isn't it?
<rburton> _axel: sounds like you have not got the panel menu applet added
<trukulo> or it's 4.3.0 ?
<_axel> rburton: whats it called?
<fabbione> trukulo: it's a 4.3.0 heavily patched
<fabbione> almost at 4.4RC2
<trukulo> fabbione, ah, ok, thanks for info
<fabbione> trukulo: np :-)
<trukulo> i'm trying to install it in qemu, under sarge, and i'm writing a little review in spanish about it
<trukulo> in qemu, installation (i'm here) seems to work allright
<fabbione> i don't think we ever tested a qemu installation..
<JanneM> I have
<trukulo> so i'm doing one
<fabbione> trukulo: it would be nice if you can tell me how X will behave
<JanneM> Im'm writing a howto right now
<_axel> uhm, where do i tweak stuff so i can fetch normal debian packages? i need gossip and texmacsa
<fabbione> JanneM: nice 
<_axel> texmacs i mean
<trukulo> fabbione, you can count with it
<fabbione> _axel: just enable universe in your sources.list
<trukulo> scrollkeeper is taking a LOT of time to be configured here
<fabbione> trukulo: thanks
<JanneM> works fine, though not very fast
<fabbione> trukulo: yes. all our documentation is registered
<JanneM> trukulo: took me well over an hour
<trukulo> ok
<trukulo> JanneM, similar here, then
<JanneM> mm
* fabbione goes back to nvidia stuff
<JanneM> I was afraid it had hung or something
<Kamion> scrollkeeper's inordinately slow; research into whether it can be speeded up would be appreciated
<trukulo> because i'm working at the same time i'm installing it
<_axel> will i be able to use the nvidia drivers easily under ubuntu?
<fabbione> _axel: that
<fabbione> _axel: that's what i am working on right now :-)
<Mayday> install question: can i install to a partition without formating it first?
<_axel> heh
<fabbione> _axel: for the preview release is a bit rough.. for final there should be a simple command like: nvidia enable or nvidia disable
<_axel> fabbione: hurry up, i will need my daily fix of Enemy Territory soon ;)
<mjg59> Mayday: The installer will format the partition during install, but it needs to be formatted at some point
<fabbione> _axel: it won't be in the archive before monday or tuesday. i need to test it heavily
<_axel> fabbione: any website / mailing list or whatever where i can find progress updates or whatever? 
<trukulo> Mayday, i think you can, but i'm not sure
<Kamion> Mayday: what do you mean by "install to"?
<mjg59> Mayday: Or do you mean you have a partition that's already formatted? That shouldn't be a problem
<fabbione> _axel: in the meanwhile you can install linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx
<fabbione> _axel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to enable the nvidia driver
<Kamion> Mayday: do you mean mounting a previously created /home partition or something?
<trukulo> starting GDM in qemu right now
<fabbione> _axel: echo nvidia >> /etc/modules && modprobe nvidia
<Kamion> Mayday: if you're talking about the / partition, it must be formatted first
<fabbione> _axel: that's what you need to do
<_axel> fabbione: k
<Kamion> (the installer will do that if it's told to do so, as previously mentioned)
<Mayday> Kamion: hda: boot hdb:ntfs hdc:reiserfs hdd:swap
<fabbione> _axel: there are mailing lists (see topic) but i don't post on a daily base like: "addeded 20 lines to this script or that one" ;)
<trukulo> fabbione, seems right, X starts
<fabbione> _axel: i usually do an announce or something when the time is good
<fabbione> trukulo: did you get any question?
<fabbione> trukulo: about X config
<trukulo> yes :) user
<trukulo> no, bout config only resolution
<trukulo> nothing more
<fabbione> trukulo: good.. i was expecting only one since qemu uses a VESA amulation
<fabbione> emulation even
<trukulo> yes
<fabbione> ok back to work :-)
<trukulo> so only that question, resolution
<Mayday> Kamion: i want to install to hdc without formating it so i can keep my /home directory intact
<trukulo> if you want anything more, tell me
<fabbione> trukulo: not for me.. thanks a lot!
<julien> hi, I'm interested in ubuntu distrib
<julien> but I want to know if there some .deb or rpm or special packet for ubuntu
<jdub> julien: ubuntu is based on debian
<JanneM> I tried to set the resolution higher than 1024x768, but apparently the virtual hardware won't allow it
<julien> this I know, so bassically we could use some .deb with it?
<jdub> julien: most of what you'll need is included in ubuntu,
<jdub> julien: either supported (in main) or unsupported (in universe)
<jdub> julien: we don't recommend mixing and matching packages
<Deft> does that include libdvdcss2?
<Rambler_> jdub : unsupported packages don't get bug fixes ?
<julien> you mean in .deb or compil?
<jdub> Deft: nah, that's okay (i have it here)
<jdub> Rambler_: we don't concentrate on them too much, but we're very open to fixes and so on from the community :_)
<Rambler_> jdub : are you an ubuntu employee ? (well, the company that supports ubuntu whose name I don't remember)
<jdub> Rambler_: things like build fixes and so on would be great
<jdub> Rambler_: yeah, canonical
<Rambler_> that's it
<Rambler_> nice to have canonical staff on the irc support channel
<jdub> lots of us here :-)
<Rambler_> I must admin that ubuntu looks GREAT
<ggi> What goes into universe? I keep looking for random packages I use on Debian and not finding them.
<jdub> Deft: the stuff in christian marillat's proprietary/scary media repository seem to work okay
<Rambler_> I've been using debian for years and the thing that pisses me off more is the long periods of time of the stable distro, and the lack of commercial support. Both things can be found in ubuntu while maintaining the debian philosophy. Definitely great. Congrats dudes
<jdub> ggi: universe is pretty much everything in debian's main that is not in our main
<jdub> ggi: some stuff does not build correctly
<ggi> jdub: Ah. What I was just looking for would probably be included in contrib.
<Zomb> Rambler_: commercial support? ;)
<jdub> aha, yeah
<Rambler_> Zomb, doesn't canonical provide paying support for ubuntu ?
<kalis> hmm... why isn't smb share browsing working in my freshly installed Ubuntu? entering a path like smb://user:pass@server/share does not work here... ;)
<julien> could we use apt-get for ubuntu or special command?
<Zomb> Rambler_: ?? You can hire a consultant / support company for Debian, there is a list in the Debian docs
<ggi> Yeah, it is in contrib, now I check. Does universe not include the contrib stuff at all?
<Rambler_> Zomb, I know but they're not "official" you know ... they're not like red hat enterprise ones. And I thought canonical was providing this service
<trukulo> julien, apt-get
<jdub> ggi: no
<jdub> Rambler_: yes
<jdub> julien: it's just like debian :-)
<Rambler_> jdub, yes what ? :-)
<jdub> julien: because it's based on debian :-)
<jdub> Rambler_: commercial support
<Rambler_> jdub, oh, I see
<Loduriel> hi
<Rambler_> nice
<Rambler_> see ya
<julien> a parle franais ici?
<trukulo> umm, jdub isn't it a good idea put apt-watch by default in a panel?
<julien> est-ce que je peux installaer ubuntu du net
<julien> et switcher une dbian PPC?
<Clint> julien: oui
<Loduriel> oh! y'a des francais...
<jdub> trukulo: you can if you want, we'll have a solution for that in Hoary
<trukulo> no, i mean, i know i can
<trukulo> i ask if it would be a good idea for ubuntu
<trukulo> by default
<trukulo> i know how to make it, i'm used to work with sid a lot, so ubuntu for me it's very easy to tweak
<trukulo> but i mean, will be good for ubuntu apt-watch by default?
<jdub> trukulo: we chose not to use apt-watch, but we'll have something like it in Hoary
<trukulo> jdub, ah, ok
<trukulo> ah, if any of you want a spanish personal review of ubuntu, here you have mine:
<trukulo> http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/32/
<Deft_u> is oss mixer emulation going to be a permanent feature?
<jdub> imbecilidades 8)
* jdub loves spanish
<trukulo> jdub, i said, personal review :)
<koke> :D
<trukulo> i prefer term "gilipolleces"
<jdub> Deft: depends how well apps/libs start using alsa
<koke> trukulo: gilipolleces suena mejor :)
<jdub> estoy buscando mis pantalones  <- my only spanish :)
<trukulo> it means "arsehole things, more less"
<koke> :D
<JanneM> ok, I have a first draft of a howto for using qemu - any suggestions what I do with it?
<trukulo> koke, suelto las dos
<trukulo> :)
<Deft_u> jdub: is there someway to remove it from gnome-volume-control in the mean time?
<JanneM> send to the mailing list?
<trukulo> JanneM, if you want hosting or a web to write it, tell me
<trukulo> i'm webmaster of Barcelona Lug
<jdub> JanneM: perhaps mail -users?
<whiprush> anyone remember the release date for warty final? My brain is dead and I can't find it on the site.
<trukulo> so we can put in our page, we have 3 official languages
<JanneM> wellmm
<trukulo> spanish, catalan and english
<jdub> Deft_u: oh, no unfortunately
<jdub> Deft_u: i believe that will be fixed in gnome 2.10
<jdub> Deft_u: so will be much nicer in hoary :)
<JanneM> trukulo: since you have done the same install, you probably have a lot to add to it
<Kamion> whiprush: 13 October
<whiprush> thanks
<trukulo> probably, so if you want, put it on our web, you're very wellcome
<Kamion> whiprush: (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fReleaseSchedule)
<Deft_u> cool, ok, next thing, could x11 not xv be made the default gstreamer sink for cards/drivers with no video acceleration?
<JanneM> sure
<trukulo> it's drupal , so you can register and send the article very easy
<trukulo> http://badopi.org
<trukulo> you can use it in english
<JanneM> um
<trukulo> now, i have to go home, time for lunch
<trukulo> see you later
<lenkki> Any one of the developers here ?
<lenkki> Might I suggest the use of a separate /boot partition, and reiserfs3 (or reiser4) for '/' ?
<rburton> as reiser3 is deprecated and reiser4 isn't finished, that sounds like a bad idea to me
<Ycros> I thought reiser4 was finished?
<Kamion> lenkki: The defaults are best left vanilla, we think; ReiserFS and XFS both have both very vocal advocates and very vocal detractors, so choosing either by default would be likely to annoy a lot of people.
<Kamion> lenkki: You can set it up as you like with the manual partitioner, of course.
<lenkki> I used the auto partitioner 
<rburton> it would be nice if bash completion was on by default, should i file a bug or will it be closed?
<kalis> Isn't KDE included in the ubuntu APT repositories?
<kalis> ;)
<lenkki> I have to say that I'm actually quite impressed by ubuntu everything just worked :) 
<JanneM> will be, I think
<rburton> kalis: uncomment universe in  sources.list
<kalis> rburton: Oooh! Thanks...
<Kamion> rburton: sourcing the bash completion script slows down starting a shell by a good second for me :(
<rburton> Kamion: there is that :/
<lenkki> but I woun't be leaving gentoo just yet, I love portage, and I'm somewhat skeptic about apt-get the memories from older debian releases still lives on in my mind..
<azeem> apt-get used to rock much more relatively back then
<Kamion> ouch, I have 34 bugs. when did that happen?
<azeem> if you are not talking about bo or so, of course
<rburton> i predict most portage "lovers" will dislike ubuntu
<will|werk> the installer dislikes my dual dvi card, if anyone cares
<lenkki> I don't dislike ubuntu, actually I would recommend it to my friends who wants to try linux... but I just can't part with portage <3
<Kamion> will|werk: what happened?
<kalis> HAHA! I think my gnome session just crashed, big time. All applications i start, the start as two terminals, two synaptics, two gedit's and so on ;)
<will|werk> Kamion: X fails to find any displays
<will|werk> i presume that its looking for analouge ones
<will|werk> i have an xfx nvidia 6800GT dual dvi
<Kamion> will|werk: Fabio posted some instructions on ubuntu-users recently with what he needs to debug this kind of problem; search for "xresprobe"
<will|werk> ah cool
<Kamion> although replace "ati" with "nv" I guess
<will|werk> i've had this problem before with x when i had a dvi+d-sub card, when i was installing a different distro (when i had my monitor on the dvi port)
<will|werk> i had to hack up several config files for my dvi output to work
<will|werk> but i am a total newb
<will|werk> so i guess its the same problem, just i can't default to an analouge output
<will|werk> i have been instructed on how to install the official nvidia driver
<will|werk> so i think that should solve it
<will|werk> when i get home
<felix> well, i got a bit further with h/w 3d nvidia drivers on amd64 now...
<will|werk> its a shame that you can't bundle the official drivers on the CD
<felix> anyone know if the /usr/lib64 /usr/lib32 etc layout is kinda 'standard' on ubunto for amd64?
<felix> I think you can, just not Free
<Mithrandir> felix: what do you mean by standard?
<will|werk> yeah, thats what i mean felix
<felix> well, the nvidia installer seems to expect something different, puts 32bit libs in /lib
<Mithrandir> then it's stupid.
<felix> aye will
<Mithrandir> though, it might work.
<felix> nah, had to unpack and do it myself
<Mithrandir> felix: it'll stay that until we/debian/I implement multiarch which will solve the issue In The Right Way.
<felix> ahhh. deadrat etc do that now?
<beezly> will|werk: you get the nvidia driver to work?
<will|werk> beezly: still at work
<azeem> felix: who is deadrat?
<felix> well mostly, textures are all screwy in wolf-et
<will|werk> just slacking off
<Mithrandir> felix: I don't know what RH/FC do.
<Zomb> Mithrandir: the right way costs too much manpower
<mxpxpod> has anyone else using ppc had problems with their machine hanging on shutdown?
<Mithrandir> Zomb: no, it doesn't.
<felix> er that's redhat azeem
<felix> =)
<Mithrandir> Zomb: the right solution is probably < 3 man months to implement.
<mxpxpod> mine hangs when it gets to "Unmounting local drives..."
<Zomb> Mithrandir: then ubuntu will be the first Debian release with amd64 support ;)
<Mithrandir> Zomb: ubuntu _is_ the first Debian(derived) release with amd64 support.
<Mithrandir> TTBOMK, at least.
<azeem> Mithrandir: you haven't released yet, no?
<Zomb> oh
<Zomb> Mithrandir: is it based on pure64?
<Mithrandir> azeem: preview release, then.
<Mithrandir> Zomb: somewhat, yes.
<Mithrandir> Zomb: we've taken patches from pure64, but we've also done some things ourselves.
<felix> whatever you did, it works very well I must say. thanks!
<Mithrandir> ia32-libs and openoffice.org are done by me, for instance.
<Mithrandir> since the ia32-libs in debian is unsuitable.
<azeem> Mithrandir: okie :)
<Mithrandir> it doesn't include source.
<azeem> Mithrandir: was just checking, but it seems Progeny doesn't do amd64 these days
* Zomb already wonderes where is the missing manpower that we needed to release sarge in time
<Zomb> s,es,ed,
<Mithrandir> Zomb: I've been NMU-ing stuff in Debian as well as working on ubuntu, Kamion has been doing d-i work while working on ubuntu, lamont has driven his buildds as usual; that we include a bunch of DDs doesn't mean they stop working on Debian.
<jdub> lots of patches being generated :)
* pbor just finished installing warty... it went completely smooth. sweet!
<Mithrandir> jdub: that as well.
<jdub> pbor: dude :)
<jdub> pbor: nice to see you here :)
<mxpxpod> ok, why does evolution want to spawn a new spamd instance when it checks my mail?
<delYsid> Oh well, yet another fork.
<Mithrandir> delYsid: but one giving a lot back.
<jdub> mxpxpod: for junk checking
<tseng> mxpxpod: you can tell it to use the daemon iirc
<delYsid> lets hope that.
<jdub> mxpxpod: you can turn it off
<jdub> delYsid: it's already very much that :)
<mxpxpod> jdub: I want it to check junk, but it shouldn't spawn a new process if I have spamd running already
<jdub> mxpxpod: it uses a user-spamd for some reason
<Mithrandir> delYsid: http://www.no-name-yet.com/patches/
<delYsid> At least from just browsing the Packages file, I found a crazy bug :-)
<rburton> mxpxpod: it used to do some weird checking for the system spamd and was very picky
<pbor> jdub: warty looks great... I'll test it out a bit on my desktop (I'm not yet used to debian) and then I'll prolly go for it also on the laptop
<kalis> When i start a application from the gnome menu it starts multiple instances of it. Is this a bug that anybody else has?
<mxpxpod> rburton: suck...
* jdub wrote a bogofilter patch for it, but it's not appropriate yet
<jdub> pbor: cool!
<Mithrandir> delYsid: what bug?
<tseng> id like it to connect to spamd on another box
<Zomb> Mithrandir: though, Sarge is not released. Ask you why. Ask you about what can be done to change the situtation. Ubuntu derivate is nice and has deserved its place under the sun but after all, we are Debian developers and should force the main distro into a releaseable state. And not play around with other stuff and let the sinking ship sink, deeper and deeper.
<dieman> fix the social issues and you might see more willing workers :)
<dieman> ie: flamewar every disagrement
<Mithrandir> Zomb: I'm working on Debian, but that doesn't pay the mortage.
<Zomb> or we simply realize that Debian is fscked up by its design and recreate the whole distro with a smaller set of packages. Like ubuntu.
<dieman> and GR every time the flamewar happens
<dieman> thats totally depressing
<Mithrandir> dieman: you are exaggerating a bit, though
<dieman> ok, i guess.
<jdub> Zomb: hrm, i think you'll find that the contribution back from ubuntu development has assisted sarge quite a lot.
<dieman> but its annoying.
<Mithrandir> dieman: on that I agree :)
<jdub> Zomb: we're all working on debian, in work time and play time. :)
<mxpxpod> hrmm... the spamd check worked in debian... why not on ubuntu...
<Mithrandir> Zomb: trust me, I run a bunch of servers with Debian on them, and I would _very much_ want to see sarge out the door soon.
<Kamion> Zomb: you're not the only person thinking about this.
* pbor dpkg-reconfigure locales to it_IT.utf8... is it safe? is it the right way?
<Kamion> Zomb: the fact that I have a different day job now which happens to involve Debian doesn't mean that I'm not working on Debian in my spare time any more; I used to have a day job which *didn't* involve Debian.
<jdub> pbor: yep :)
<jdub> Kamion: we have a joke in gnome
<pbor> jdub: thanks... I'm a deb noob :)
<jdub> 8 hours work, 8 hours gnome, 8 hours sleep
<jdub> Kamion: which ends up being 16 hours gnome for a lot of people :)
<Kamion> jdub: :-)
<jdub> (sometimes it's easy to forget that)
<matlads> heh
<delYsid> Mithrandir: Ripping out 'brltty' makes 'libbrlapi' unusable.
<Mithrandir> delYsid: pardon?
<delYsid> The Packages file only has libbrlapi, but not brltty.
<Mithrandir> it's in universe, I guess, then
<delYsid> ahhhh
<delYsid> oh well, I know why I initially didn't want to dive into this...
<delYsid> better keep my mouth shut if I dont get things
<Mithrandir> delYsid: no, please point out things, though you might stumble over non-bugs, you might just as well stumble over bugs as well, and we would very much like those fixed.
<mxpxpod> jdub: where do you work?
<jdub> mxpxpod: little professional services company called canonical
<xcasex> *grin*
<mxpxpod> jdub: located in .au, I would guess
<delYsid> Mithrandir: I'm afraid I already have too many undone things in Debian already...
<whiprush> hey xcasex, you try the ppc disc yet?
<jdub> mxpxpod: isle of man, as it happens
<jdub> hey xcasex 
<ajmitch_> there wouldn't happen to be an .nz mirror for downloading, would there? :)
<mxpxpod> jdub: I'd like to find a company where I could work on GNOME all day long :)
<xcasex> heya jdub, whiprush 
<jdub> so would i ;)
<xcasex> whiprush, yeah works like a charm :)
<mxpxpod> jdub: hehe
<rburton> jdub: you love being release bitch, admit it
<mxpxpod> rburton: where do you work?
<rburton> mxpxpod: small startup in london
<jdub> s/release/ross's/
<rburton> jdub: haha
<whiprush> xcasex: if you get a chance can you blog about it? or post somewhere? I need to make a decision on a laptop soon and I'm strongly considering ppc.
<xcasex> whiprush, Definetly :)
<mxpxpod> rburton: and do you work on linux/gnome stuff all day?
<whiprush> woo.
<rburton> mxpxpod: i wish!
<jdub> whiprush: dude, so i bought this dell x300
<jdub> whiprush: it's pretty rad
<mxpxpod> xcasex: have you had a problem with shutting down your ibook? mine hangs at "Unmounting local filesystems..."
<whiprush> oh man, we bought like 30 of those for work.
<jdub> mxpxpod: ross works on javur
<xcasex> mxpxpod, nope :)
<whiprush> you get the extended battery?
<rburton> mxpxpod: i've spent the last week wondering why a smartcard chip isn't responding to a reset
<rburton> jdub: and embedded
<jdub> whiprush: one of each
<mxpxpod> rburton: fun stuff
<whiprush> good good.
<whiprush> yeah those things are great, our users love them.
<jdub> whiprush: only bummer is acpi stuff needs weird aml/dsdt hacking
<jdub> but otherwise it's cool
<whiprush> we got the media bay with burners for them and everything.
<whiprush> no 6 pin firewire is a bummer, but it's hard to find pc laptops that have it. :-/
<whiprush> off to work bbl.
<jdub> rburton: javur is embedded. up my ar--
<rburton> jdub: the java i do runs on desktops, i deal with the embedded assembler. oh what fun.
<tseng> i just uploaded an f-spot package
<jdub> tseng: rad!
<tseng> having trouble with monodevelop
<tseng> got all the deps updated, but it fails to build
* jdub goes to add tseng's repo ;)
<mxpxpod> tseng: what's your repo's address?
<tseng>  deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<tseng> you need universe also
<tseng> apt-get install blam muine f-spot
<mxpxpod> tseng: powerpc?
<tseng> haha no
<mxpxpod> suck
<tseng> i dont have one
<tseng> currently accepting donations of powerbooks
<mxpxpod> there aren't mono-mcs or mono-assemblies-arch debs in the ubuntu universe repo
<tseng> they are in mine
<tseng> if you have an i386 that is
<mxpxpod> tseng: :P
<mwh_> Hi, I have a little problem installing ubuntu-preview, after first reboot my machine halts just after Setting the System Clock using the Hardware Clock as a reference
<tseng> for the low price of a new powerbook, ill build them on ppc for you
<mwh_> hmm a ctrl-c helped
<mxpxpod> tseng: haha, riiiight
<beezly> tseng: cross-compile? :)
<tseng> beezly: hah
<tseng> ccx sucks
<tseng> besides, id need to test the packages :)
<beezly> ah, ofcourse
<Zomb> Kamion: you are right. In fact, under the same circumstances I would do the same thing - look for a Debian related full-time job.
<azeem> the option not to copy everything over is archive-copy=false, right?
<jdub> tseng: had to use libgtkhtml3.0?
<Kamion> azeem: archive-copier/copy=false
<azeem> ah, thx
<tseng> jdub: hmm i dont believe so
<tseng> i didnt have to build anything special for f-spot
<jdub> tseng: it's in universe, later libgtkhtml3.x packages are in main
<tseng> hmm i used what was on my system
<mwh_> it could be great if the user could be asked if the time should be set from the hwclock or the internet during install
<jdub> hrm, f-spot has no icon...?
<rburton> mwh_: ubuntu installs ntpdate which syncs automatically on boot
<Kamion> rburton: interestingly, though, ntpdate runs before pcmcia
<rburton> Kamion: urgh :)
<Kamion> so, if you have a pcmcia network card, you're out of luck ...
<tseng> jdub: i have libgtkhtml3.0-4
<mwh_> rburton: o.k. it did not work during this install .. my computer stalled, and to get going I needed to press ctrl-c 
<mwh_> then the ntpdate program failed
<mwh_> anyways maybe it works better next time I install
<JanneM> I can boot without network
<JanneM> doesn't hang
<JanneM> ntp fails, but nothing fatal
<mwh_> well my problem is with my computer-clock, it cannot be set
<mwh_> so whenever some program tries to set the hwclock that program just stalls
<koke> what about backgrounding it, like dhcpo?
<koke> dhcp, sorry
<mwh_> I use ntp to set the time on my laptop each time I boot
<mwh_> unfortunatly that failed for some reason during my install
<Kamion> koke: hm, risky, I can imagine programs getting confused by the time randomly changing under them
<azeem> is there a way to mount an unrelated partition over VT2? /dev does not seem to have disk nodes...
<jdub> tseng: Filename: pool/universe/g/gtkhtml3.0/libgtkhtml3.0-4_3.0.10-1_i386.deb
<azeem> during 1st-stage install, that is
<rburton> azeem: its devfs, so /dev/ide/... 
<azeem> oh, you're using udev devfs like?
<azeem> thx
<koke> Kamion: yep, like xscreensaver ;)
<tuggy> hi
<mwh_> are all languages available after install?
<mwh_> Like can I switch between them?
<Robar> I have a quick kinda newbie question about the install, could someone possibly help me out?
<jdub> Robar: for sure, fire away
<Kamion> azeem: actually, the installer really uses devfs at the moment, not udev
<azeem> yeah, I've noticed
<Robar> When I installed, I had to use the noapic and nolapic option, or else the installer would hang before it got to the language detections screen.
<Robar> After a successful install, the system reboot, I get "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." And then it hangs, it won't go any further.
<Kamion> Robar: the noapic and nolapic options don't currently get copied into your grub configuration
<Kamion> Robar: it's on my list of things to fix before final release
<Robar> That's what I was wondering... I know how to edit grub before boot, but what/where do I add those options?
<Kamion> Robar: in the meantime, press escape at the countdown to get the grub menu, and edit the kernel line of the topmost menu entry, adding 'noapic nolapic' to the end
<Kamion> then 'b' to boot into that
<Riddell> jdub: installer problem I mentioned to you http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu-installer.png
<Robar> Oh, awesome, that worked. 
<Robar> Thank you Kamion so much.
<Kamion> Robar: you're welcome
<azeem> Robar: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to make it permanent
<jdub> Riddell: Kamion should be able to help
<Kamion> Riddell: installing from CD? looks like it might be a dodgy burn, high-speed writes have been known to be problematic sometimes
<azeem> or will Grub save it automatically\
<Robar> Okay, thanks azeem.
<azeem> ?
<Kamion> azeem: don't think so
<stoffel> hello, i have two problems with ubuntu (warning: i'm rather new to linux):
<stoffel> (1) sound doesn't work
<Kamion> (though you might be able to tell it to, I don't know grub all *that* well)
<Riddell> Kamion: that would make sense, not a very clear error message then
<stoffel> (2) when selecting windows in grub, i get "ntldr not found"
<azeem> hmm, pressing ctrl+alt+del during bootup results in base-config sitting there and not accepting any input. The box doesn't reboot either
<stoffel> i have a ES13
<stoffel> 71
<Kamion> Riddell: yeah, sorry about that, it really means "retrieve" rather than "download"
<sivang> Kamion : is there anything known about yesterday's daily not finishin install?
<sivang> Kamion : I got "ld got spanwed to quickly" again,
<Riddell> Kamion: should I submit a report to bugs.ubuntu?
<Kamion> sivang: not been paying much attention to dailies I'm afraid, I'd be somewhat amazed if anything significant had changed since warty preview release though
<rburton> should X load .Xdefaults when it starts?
<Kamion> Riddell: guess so, yeah, we can at least make the message clearer
<Kamion> Riddell: package base-installer, assign to cjwatson@canonical.com
<sivang> Kamio : where can i get the log of pkg installations ?
<Kamion> sivang: note that the daily builds haven't been being synced recently anyway, due to problems with the torrents
<sivang> Kamion :  where can i get the log of pkg installations ?
<Kamion> sivang: what do you mean?
<sivang> Kamion : well, i've gone past base install ok
<sivang> Kamion : i just want to see some evidance to what happend on the logs files,
<Kamion> sivang: /var/log/messages then; if you've already rebooted, /var/log/debian-installer/messages and /var/log/base-config.log
* sivang is checking on the double.
<Zomb> rburton: Xsession loads .Xresources, not .Xdefaults (iirc)
<Kamion> no rush, I'm going out to buy cables shortly anyway
<sivang> Kamion : i'll  mail you the results, so far i havn't managed to found evidance to what happened on the logs ilfes
<sivang> Kamion : what kind of cables ? :)
<sivang> Kamio : CAT-5 ?
<Kamion> no, computer<->monitor power
<tuggy> err... sorry, why cant i execute any files i download from the internet?
<will|werk> tuggy: chmod +x filename ?
<tuggy> done it
<Kamion> tuggy: you forgot to 'chmod +x' them?
<tuggy> ./command only gives me "permission denied"
<Kamion> tuggy: is the filesystem they're on mounted noexec?
<Kamion> (or 'user', which implies noexec?)
<tuggy> . ./command gives me "bash: ELF
<tuggy> i dont think so
<Kamion> . ./command definitely wouldn't work
<sivang> Kamion : rsync is proven to do that sync thingy good right? (I try to speculate if this is something wrong with the iso download)
<Kamion> sivang: rsync's fine
<Mithrandir> tuggy: chmod +x command ; ./command, then?
<Kamion> Mithrandir: 15:08 < tuggy> ./command only gives me "permission denied"
<Zomb> Bad interpreter? Wrong libc?
<Kamion> tuggy: what does 'mount' list for the filesystem you're on?
<tuggy> oh yeah.. noxec
<tuggy> :/
<tuggy> but its not on fstab
<azeem> oh, is it *that* what the g-v-m option is good for?
<tuggy> how do we remove noexec?
<Zomb> is there a .jigdo file for the ubuntu images?
<sivang> Kamion : i'll rsync back to release then.
<azeem> I always though it was about running some commands by default, like Windows does for CD-ROMs
<Zomb> because my internet traffic is expensive, access to the local Sid/Sarge mirror is not
<mxpxpod> is there a planet for ubuntu?
<azeem> tuggy: try configuration->Removable Storage and click on 'Run programs on removable media'
<azeem> tuggy: dunno if that works though
<Mithrandir> Zomb: afaik, no.  Talk to Kamion. :)
<Robar> I have an NTFS volume that I want to read files from. I can mount it, but only the root user can read the volume. Is there a way to enable a normal user to mount and read an NTFS volume?
<azeem> Zomb: they have rebuilt main, they don't use the official Debian packages
<stoffel> i get "/dev/dsp doesn't exist" when trying to play sound... what could i do?
<Mithrandir> Robar: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt -o uid=$you_uid
<Zomb> azeem: urgs. Reduces the reuseability a lot.
<Mithrandir> stoffel: is alsa-base installed?
<stoffel> i think yes, but let's look
<tritium> tuggy, it needs to be in fstab for g-v-m to work the way you want.
<stoffel> Mithrandir: yes
<azeem> tritium: no, fstab is handled/wrapped by pmount
<azeem> tritium: AFAIK
<Mithrandir> stoffel: what sound card do you have?
<Robar> Thank you Mithrandir.
<tuggy> tritium, it is in fstab
<stoffel> ES1371
<tuggy> but this shouldnt have anything to do with g-v-m
<tuggy> is just a normal partition
<Kamion> Zomb: we'll be doing jigdo, but it's not set up yet
<Kamion> Zomb: however, a local sid/sarge mirror wouldn't help you anyway
<tritium> azeem, I'm just reading what the README.Debian in /usr/share/doc/gnome-volume-manager says
<Kamion> Zomb: (oh yeah, azeem said that)
<azeem> tritium: it's not updated I guess
<Mithrandir> stoffel: is the snd-ens1371 module loaded?
<azeem> tritium: file a bug
<Kamion> persuade the local mirror admins to mirror warty too :)
<Robar> Zomb: Have you tried the torrent? It downloaded the entire image in less then an hour for me.
<Kamion> Robar: that wouldn't help with traffic costs
<stoffel> Mithrandir: how do i check (sorry, i'm new to linux)
<Mithrandir> stoffel: lsmod | grep snd-ens1371
<Robar> Sorry, guess I wasn't paying attention to what he wanted.
<Mithrandir> stoffel: if that returns anything, then you have the module loaded.
<stoffel> Mithrandir: no...
<Kamion> tuggy: well, 'mount -o remount,exec <mount point>' would remove noexec temporarily
<Mithrandir> stoffel: if you try to run modprobe snd-ens1371 , does that work?
<stoffel> Mithrandir: wait: snd_ens1371 return
<Kamion> the g-v-m option's more permanent though
<Robar> You guys are sending out free pressed CDs though, aren't you
<Mithrandir> stoffel: hm, a bit weird, then.
<Kamion> yes
<Kamion> Robar: shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<Mithrandir> stoffel: could you run dmesg | less and cut and paste anything looking like it has anything to do with the sound card in a /msg to me?
<Robar> Zomb could use that if he's willing to wait a little bit.
<beezly> Kamion: haha I misread that as shitpit.ubuntulinux.org
<Mithrandir> stoffel: arrows to scroll, q to quit less.
<beezly> Kamion: shouldn't have two pints at lunch :)
<stoffel> Mithrandir: i'll try
<stoffel> Mithrandir: thanks for helping
<Mithrandir> stoffel: my pleasure. :)
<Robar> Kamion, Mithrandir: Thanks for your help guys. I'm out for now. Great distro, thanks.
<Mithrandir> Robar: np, happy to help.
<stoffel> Mithrandir: the only line with sound is "devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for sound/audio"
<Mithrandir> stoffel: if you look for 1371, do you find anything?
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: negative
<Mithrandir> stoffel: /1371<enter> will search for it.
<Mithrandir> hmm, weird.
<Mithrandir> considering the module seems to be loaded.
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: i tried dmesg | grep 1371
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: could you rmmod snd_ens1371 ; modprobe snd_ens1371 ?
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: ERRO: Module snd_ens1371 is in use
<jdub> lamont: ping
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: ah, ok.  Sorry, mea culpa, we're chasing the wrong bug.
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: is snd_pcm_oss loaded?
<mxpxpod> is there any chance of gst-ffmpeg getting into ubuntu?
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: do i check with modprobe again?
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: lsmod | grep snd.pcm.oss
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: . matches anything
<jdub> mxpxpod: perhaps in universe, but legal concerns, yada yada. we'll see.
<Mithrandir> (since the kernel is sometimes confused wrt - vs _)
<mxpxpod> jdub: heh, damn legal concerns :)
<linux_mafia> jdub, finally sussed my no hal start problem, it would have to be the bloody microsoft mouse that does it, heh
<mxpxpod> jdub: I guess for now I'll have to install it manually
<jdub> linux_mafia: huh? bong! :)
<lamont> jdub: yo
<jdub> linux_mafia: that's a weird one, can you see what's happening?
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: with grep oss it finds: snd_pcm_oss, snd_mixer_oss, snd_pcm, snd
<jdub> lamont: hey, did you end up fixing the weird python depends problems stopping things like offlineimap being built?
<mxpxpod> jdub: why are schemas still installed in /etc/gconf?
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: hmm.. this is getting weird.  Does cat /dev/sndstat tell you that you have some audio devics?
<rburton> mxpxpod: seb128 is lame
<mxpxpod> rburton: haha
<linux_mafia> jdub, it puts an invalid utf-8 string thats a copywrite sign or some such, so hald cant start, this is fixed in hal_0.2.97-0.1_i386.deb in debian testing
<jdub> mxpxpod: we froze before those changes
<mxpxpod> jdub: ah, ok
<jdub> mxpxpod: also, seb128 is lame
<lamont> jdub: depended on the package - we fixed the individual packages by adding the Build-Dep
<jdub> SEB ROCKS!
<jdub> lamont: aha
<jdub> lamont: bum
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: yes, it finds the devices 0 (tv card) and 1 (es1371 (duplex))
<linux_mafia> jdub, since ubuntu is 2.92... i'll gues i'll have to wait or do a little mixing and matching with debian testing
<lamont> jdub: got a package in particular?
<jdub> lamont: offlineimap
<jdub> lamont: pretty popular, on the supported list for hoary, etc.
<mxpxpod> jdub: did you talk to jbailey about the escaping fix in evo-exchange?
<jdub> linux_mafia: could you file a bug about that? we should fix it :)
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: and you have files named pcm* in /dev/snd?
<jdub> mxpxpod: no
<mxpxpod> wait, it wasn't jbailey
<mxpxpod> it was tritium
<lamont> jdub: me investigates
<jdub> lamont: thanks
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: yes. several
<mxpxpod> jdub: I guess evo-exchange escapes some stuff that exchange servers don't like escaped
* seb128 slaps rburton jdub 
<linux_mafia> jdub, no worries man, apart from that little fiasco everything is perfect, this is the distro ive been waiting for ;) youre bluetooth packages rock too, bt dongle and an se t610, works perfectly
* rburton hugs seb128
<rburton> seb128: I LOVE YOU DUDE
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: do you have a /dev/dsp file?
<jdub> linux_mafia: sweet
<seb128> arf
<seb128> rburton: :)
* jdub hugs seb128 too
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: yes
<rburton> group hug!
<linux_mafia> ooohhh warm fuzzies, heh
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: ok, then it's probably just esd not running.
<mxpxpod> seb128: just so you know, I don't think you're lame :)
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: if you run esd -nobeeps, does playing music work?
<seb128> I'm worried now :p
<seb128> mxpxpod: thanks :)
<jdub> seb128: he's saying that he doesn't have evidence to suggest that you're lame, not that he truly believes that you are not lame
<seb128> ah ah
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: when i run esd, it tells me "/dev/dsp: No such device"... strange
<jdub> seb128: so i suggest we kick some butt!
<psi> how do I go about handing in a translation of the "Computer" menu?
<psi> mailing list?
<mxpxpod> jdub: well, basically ;)
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: that's weird.
<Tomcat_> stoffel_: Any audio/video devices except your sound card?
<stoffel_> Tomcat_: yes, the tv-card
<Tomcat_> Oh I see you got the same error as I had yesterday.
<Tomcat_> Your TV card is /dev/dsp... your sound card is /dev/dsp1
<Mithrandir> Tomcat_: did you find a workaround?
<Tomcat_> Yeah, wait.
<stoffel_> great
<Tomcat_> Read that: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1293
<jdub> stub: oh, back home?
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: esd -d /dev/dsp1 ?
<Tomcat_> Yeah try with dsp1 first, to see if it's working at all.
<Tomcat_> Sound might be muted though... or on volume 0, check that.
<stoffel_> Mithrandir: hooray.. 
<stub> jdub: Yup
<stoffel_> Tomcat_: in my quest for sound, i unmuted everything i found ;-)
<lamont> jdub: offlineimap and 22 others are so blocked.  I'll upload offlineimap shortly (meets criteria), and look at the rest in a bit.
<Tomcat_> :P
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: ok, cool. look at the bug Tomcat_ posted; there's a workaround in there
<jdub> lamont: awesome, thanks
<jdub> lamont: (would be a bit sucky to have python foo not working ;)
<stoffel_> thanks, tomcat and mithrandir!
<Tomcat_> No prob... was hard finding that out though.
<stoffel_> i'll bother you later with my second problem ;-)
<Mithrandir> stoffel_: but as mdz writes in the bug, we need to fix this properly.
<Tomcat_> Yeah, the blacklist/whitelist idea looks good to me.
<lamont> many of the packages have names beginning with 'python-'
<talos> a
<Tomcat_> A bt87x card will almost never be a sound card. :P
<Mithrandir> or we could make esd a bit smarter.
<andred> So I thought Ubuntus latest release would not accept updates apart from security updates, like Debian stable. But now I see that for an example new xchat packages have been added. Or am I misstaking?
<azeem> andred: it's a prerelease
<Mithrandir> andred: it's a preview release.
<lamont> andred: critical fixes between preview and release
<jdub> andred: not added, bugfix uploads ;)
<andred> Hm, ok. I thought so too first, but sinced the urgency  was 'low' I guessed that wasn't the case.
<lamont> we're also allowed to fix packages in universe that have never built before...
<Mithrandir> andred: we're not using the urgency field for anything.
<Mithrandir> lamont: do you still have a list of those somewhere?
<lamont> andred: urgency on the upload is meaningless
<azeem> btw, are you regenerating the ISOs all the time, or will the preview release be the only ISO besides the final?
<lamont> Mithrandir: buildd status on the wiki has many
<Mithrandir> azeem: I believe the daily ones are still being built.
<lamont> although it's a bit out of date
<lamont> Mithrandir: and universe fixes are still below everything else on the plate
<Kamion> azeem: daily ISOs are still being built, but they aren't actually being made visible anywhere at the moment due to a problem with the bittorrent stuff
<azeem> ah
<Kamion> I'll fix that shortly
<pbor> is there a reason why ssh is not installed by default?
<Mithrandir> pbor: it is, but the ssh server is not started, I believe?
<lamont> seb128: you the man.  thanks for the xchat help
<jdub> we have openssh-client installed
<jdub> but not openssh-server
<seb128> lamont: you're welcome ;)
<jdub> pbor: we have a 'no listening services by default' policy
<azeem> thihi
<pbor> Mithrandir, jdub: I see I just noted I had to install it before scping my backups on the shny new install
<pbor> shiny even
<Kamion> pbor: the ssh package is now just a dummy package depending on openssh-client and openssh-server
<Kamion> pbor: this'll go into Debian too post-sarge
<Kamion> (it's in Debian experimental)
<azeem> Kamion: btw, do you mind and i386 upload of that? Seems it's only available for powerpc and alpha
<lamont> jdub: 1333 - should be a trivial fix in debian/config. GAH!
<Kamion> azeem: not at all, go ahead, I meant to do it myself but didn't get round to it
<pbor> Kamion: cool /me learns how debian works...
<azeem> Kamion: I might do it, when I get around and don't forget :)
<ish> Anyone else having ubuntu lock after 10-20 minutes after booting?
<ish> I'm think its ACPI on my laptop right now..
<jdub> ish: ouch, no, that's not good
<jdub> hey spiv 
<spiv> jdub: hello
<Mithrandir> ish: what architecture are you on?
<ish> and it just locks.. hard to get info out of..
<ish> P3
<whiprush> tseng: ooh, f-spot ... ROCK.
<Mithrandir> ish: try booting with "pci=noacpi noapic" ?
<linux_mafia> jdub, wheres the bugzilla/bts page for ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> linux_mafia: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<linux_mafia> hahaha, what a surprise
<mxpxpod> who do I talk to about making a bakery2.3 .deb for ubuntu?
<tritium> jdub, mxpxpod I was away.  What's the question re: evo-exchange escape fixes?
<tseng> mxpxpod: start writing C like a real man
<tseng> or something..
<mxpxpod> tseng: :P
<mxpxpod> tseng: I don't wanna
<rburton> mxpxpod: reinvent the wheel like a real man
<mxpxpod> rburton: haha
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: we sync off Debian, so you should get it into Debian itself.
<mxpxpod> Mithrandir: it's in debian itself
<mxpxpod> ftp://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/b/bakery2.3/
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: seems to have been added after we snapshotted sid?
<mxpxpod> when did you snapshot sid?
<rburton> bakery 2.0 is available in universe
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: late June, iirc.
<mxpxpod> rburton: it's not the latest bakery that uses gtkmm2.4 and libgnome-vfs2.6
<lamont> jdub: offlineimap build-depends svn (yeah, sick, I know) - I'll have to look at it more after I get back home from running my daughter's school stuff to her...  sihg
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: unless jdub or somebody tells me otherwise, I think it'll be in hoary (at least, in universe)
<mxpxpod> suck... I kinda need that for coaster development
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: run a locally compiled version?  Or bribe jdub into accepting it? ;)
<mxpxpod> jdub: how much is it going to cost to get that package in?
<mxpxpod> :D
<Mithrandir> mxpxpod: but you can look at it another way, we'll be starting on hoary fairly soon, so you won't have to wait forever to see bakery2.3 in a release. :)
<ish> a bug fixes already going into warty?
<mxpxpod> Mithrandir: hrmm...
<Mithrandir> ish: critical ones are, but we're trying to really stabilize warty so we'll actually release on time.
<Deft_u> if I want to rerun the X auto-setup, do I just do the same as for debian, as it says in XF86Config-4?
<semtex> having trouble installing ubuntu on ibm laptop R40e , hangs on "trying to enable the frame buffer..." . i have tried the boot option disable framebuffer but no success
<seb128> jdub: please comment on #1266 and #1319 
<Mithrandir> Deft_u: the comment in XF86Config-4 is correct, yes.
<Mithrandir> Deft_u: if you haven't modified the file by hand, you can just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mxpxpod> why is totem-gstreamer included by default and not totem-xine?
<Mithrandir> totem-xine has license issues, AFAIK.
<Mithrandir> or patent issues.
<mxpxpod> oh
<jdub> mxpxpod: legal issues
<Kamion> mxpxpod: patent concerns
<_axel> uhm, i cant get sound to work
<jdub> Mithrandir: (mmm, legal not license)
<mxpxpod> well gstreamer doesn't seem to want to play wmv's on ppc
<Mithrandir> jdub: mea culpa.
<az[a] zel_ibook> any third party package repositories sprung up yet for libdvdcss etc ? :)
<rburton> mxpxpod: gst-xine is in experimental
<_axel> i have snd-cmipci and snd-pcm-oss and snd-pcm-mixer loaded, but the gnome mixer says i have no mixer devices :/
<rburton> mxpxpod: i mean universe of course
<Deft_u> (_axel: I can't get video, sound is fine :)
<seb128> rburton: gst-xine ?
<rburton> gar
<whiprush> hmm, this john guy on the list has some pent up anger or something.
<seb128> rburton: gstreamer+xine in a same package ? :)
<mxpxpod> rburton: you mean totem-xine
<rburton> mxpxpod: totem-xine is in universe :)
<_axel> Deft_u: any hints?
* rburton finally got there
<mxpxpod> hrmmm...
<jdub> az[a] zel_ibook: there are libdvdcss debs that work on the vlc website
<mxpxpod> I can't seem to play wmv's with anything
<jdub> mxpxpod: install totem-xine
<Deft_u> _axel: not really I'm afraid, other than the normal check modules, then check that alsa hasn't set your volume to 0
<whiprush> wmv's wouldn't work with totem-xine with me either.
<az[a] zel_ibook> jdub: ah ok.. I was hoping there was an "legal grey area" repository.. like in mandrkae how they have plf.. all the good stuff is there in one place :)
<mxpxpod> jdub: I did and it says it can't play windows media video 9
<_axel> Deft_u: no, i ran alsamixer and set everything ok
<whiprush> I had to get w32codecs from the marillat source
<Keybuk> az[a] zel_ibook: Mandrake have the advantage of not being quite as sueable as us
<Keybuk> RedHat don't distribute anything like mp3 players for similar reasons, they're too good a target
<_axel> ah, well
<_axel> it usually helps to PLUG THE GODDAMN SPEAKERS :P
<jdub> also
* _axel slaps himself
<Mithrandir> _axel :)
<jdub> keybuk doesn't want to go to jail
<Kamion> does anyone know why entries in /sys/block might have ! in the name in strange places?
<Keybuk> jdub: why me, specifically? :p
<Kamion> like /sys/block/cciss!c0d0/cciss!c0d0p1
<jsubl2> anyone know of a tool to use to suck in my kmail inbox to evolution
<Mithrandir> Kamion: looks like it's a s/!/\// done on it.
<az[a] zel_ibook> Keybuk: plf is not run or controlled by mandrake, but by a third party. However the repository is designed to work seamlessly with mandrake
<Mithrandir> Kamion:                   0 = /dev/cciss/c0d0   First logical drive, whole disk
<Kamion> Mithrandir: er, yeah, but (a) initrd-tools doesn't seem to handle this at all, (b) I was more looking for where in the kernel this happened
<Mithrandir> from devices.txt
<rburton> jsubl2: create an imap server, use kmail to move the mail, and then point evo at it
<jsubl2> rburton, ok thanks
<_axel> gnome mixer still doesnt work, but well
<Kamion> it's driving me up the wall, been reading kernel source for the last hour
<Keybuk> az[a] zel_ibook: ah, well someone could certainly do that for Ubuntu just using the tools in apt-utils and dpkg-dev
<rburton> jsubl2: then keep the imap server so you can switch client whenever you wish
<Deft_u> Mithrandir, is the X setup at install the same as the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 one in principle?
<Mithrandir> Deft_u: yes
<ish> Mithrandir: I think that noacpi/noapic worked..
<Mithrandir> ish: cool. :)
<Deft_u> then, after updating all packages, it should almost work for me, went a little over the top on the scan rates this time...
<mek> anyone know what the "official" way to update Ubuntu is/will be? I didn't see any kind of GUI update applet ...
<Mithrandir> mek: aptitude
<rburton> mek: computer->system tools->synaptic
<Keybuk> mek: there's a GUI package manager under Computer -> System Configuration, otherwise aptitude/apt/dselect etc.
<Mithrandir> mek: sorry, synaptic
<jdub> seb128: done
<seb128> thanks
<jdub> seb128: both approved
<_axel> i wonder why i dont get the Computer menu item
<jdub> seb128: rad fixes :)
<seb128> jdub: thanks :)
<Keybuk> _axel: what do you have?  Applications + Actions ?
<rburton> _axel: you probably don't have the menu panel applet added
<_axel> rburton: what applet
<rburton> Main Menu i think
<Kamion> hm, http://mail.nl.linux.org/linux-mm/2003-12/msg00087.html
* _axel checks
<Keybuk> Menu Bar
<Keybuk> Main Menu is just the foot, iirc.
* rburton hands Keybuk a gold star
<_axel> ahm now
<_axel> ugh, hate that smallish foot!
<Keybuk> _axel: did you upgrade a machine from Debian rather than freshly install?
<seb128> jdub: do you think I should send the "Desktop" patch for epiphany upstream ?
<_axel> Keybuk: nope, but i have a pretty ancient $HOME with config files dating back from gnome 1.x and several migrations
<Keybuk> ahh
<_axel> Keybuk: so sure there are some conflicting config options and stuff
<jdub> seb128: yeah, i don't know why that's not their default
<seb128> ok
<mek> _rburton,Keybuk: Any plans for implementing something like apt-watch (Gnome applet that checks for updates in the background)?
<mxpxpod> are the bluetooth tools for gnome going to get pushed into ubuntu?
<jdub> seb128: btw, hal patch from alex on hal list you might be interested in
<jdub> mxpxpod: they're on the list for hoary
<Keybuk> there are interesting plans afoot on the hoary+ timeframe to make software install/update sexy, yes
<mxpxpod> jdub: cool
<_axel> agh, i wish the foot in the menubar was larger! this smallish one looks wimpy :P
<seb128> hum, I should subscribe to hal list
<jdub> mxpxpod: i have a repo you can test from too
<mxpxpod> jdub: oh??
<jdub> see -devel
<mek> _Keybuk: very cool. Ubuntu is awesome thus far ... I'm excited to watch it progress
<mxpxpod> jdub: huh?
<jdub> mxpxpod: i posted about it on the -devel list
<mek> thanks for the braindump ... out
<seb128> jdub: BTW, n-c-b 2.8.1 out too that fixes some issues (a crasher) ... I guess we want it ?
<jdub> seb128: yes, gnome point release updates are fine
<seb128> perfect
<jdub> seb128: we'll tighten down on those later
<seb128> ok
<mxpxpod> jdub: are those only i386 binaries in your repo?
<mxpxpod> suck.. no libxml++2.6 packages either...
<tritium> jdub, were you asking about evo-exchange patches?
<housetier> where do I find the logs from ppp? I installed ubuntu on a friends laptop yesterday and couldn't get pppoe to work. There were no logs in /var/log/{syslog,messages} and "plog" didnt show anything either 
<Mithrandir> housetier: /var/log/daemon.log or syslog
<azeem> housetier: perhaps adding 'debug' to the options in /etc/ppp/peers/foo helps
<jdub> tritium: i don't think so, but someone was asking if i was asking about asking you
<housetier> azeem, ok I'll try that once he gets here
<housetier> Mithrandir, I must admit I didnt check daemon.log, I shall do so later
<housetier> other than that I must say: ubuntu is great! :D 
<Mithrandir> housetier: /var/log/syslog should have _all_ logs, so it should certainly have it.
<tritium> jdub, I think mxpxpod was referring to the patches from "deb http://www.fmepnet.org/debian/ main main" that I use.
<mxpxpod> jdub: that's a lot of asking :)
<clee> hrm
<clee> is archive.u.c being really slow for anybody else?
<jdub> tritium: oh, for openldap and stuff, or...?
<Keybuk> clee: I get a delay to open the connection, but a fast download once it's open
<Chriffer> Why did you copy the coloc scheme of it.slashdot.org?
<Chriffer> color I mean
<clee> Keybuk: weird.
<Keybuk> colour you mean? :p
<clee> (same here)
<Mithrandir> Chriffer: we did?
<Keybuk> clee: just out of Apache processes, probably
<rburton> what do people have against cream/brown!
<tritium> jdub, actually, just to be able to login to and use the exchange server at all.
<Keybuk> Chriffer: to be fair, I expect it's impossible to pick a colour scheme that isn't used by Slashdot somewhere
<Mithrandir> Chriffer: they look very much different to me.
<clee> Keybuk: the interesting thing is that pings also take a long time
<subterrific> uhh, the colors don't even match it.slashdot.org
<tritium> I couldn't do it with the standard evo-exchange
<clee> Keybuk: but the weird thing about it is that even though they take a long time, each packet doesn't take long
<clee> (which doesn't make sense)
<subterrific> Chriffer: get a better monitor if you think that color is the same
<Chriffer> No, I'm joking, but thu it sectian is always mocked for its coloc scheme
<Chriffer> wow
<mxpxpod> jdub: can you compile those gnome-bluetooth packages for ppc when you get time?
<Chriffer> I quit typing
<rburton> jdub: i think the default theme should be sandy crack
<jdub> mxpxpod: not really
<jdub> rburton: NO MORE BONG
<Keybuk> clee: I don't get what you mean?
<mxpxpod> jdub: darn
<Chriffer> I think that's the worst line of typing I have ever produced
<Keybuk> I see a ~ 1s ping time
<clee> Keybuk: I mean that it takes me ten seconds to get two packets back
<rburton> jdub: dammit i'll propose it for g2.10 then!
<clee> Keybuk: But each packet reports that it got there and back in under 100ms
<clee> so I don't get why it takes ten seconds for two of them.
* clee shrugs
<Keybuk> probably not enough link room for arp/routeing stuff
<Keybuk> for firewall being odd
<clee> anyway, good to see that the distro is so ridiculously popular :)
<Keybuk> plenty of networky reasons for that
<Keybuk> that's just high latency
<_axel> uhm
<subterrific> Chriffer: seriously, where do you see ubuntu using that color?
<Mithrandir> we should akamai the archive. :)
<_axel> how am i supposed to add a cups printer if root user is disabled? the http interface wants me to login as root
<Keybuk> _axel: there's gui printer config stuff
<Mithrandir> _axel: don't use the web interface, use gnome-cups-manager
<_axel> uhm k
<Chriffer> It was a joke, but no one noticed that, so I guess it was a poorly worded joke
<Keybuk> or set a root password
<rburton> _axel: computer->system->printers
<subterrific> Chriffer: oh, i thought you were serious (and possibly color blind)
<Chriffer> My color memory wasnt good, I had changed away from the default look anyway
<Chriffer> But gold vs brown wasn't so close
<wido> hi
<wido> does the install-cd of ubuntu support creatoin of reiser4 partitions?
* sladen congratulates Keybuk on correct spelling of routeing
<Keybuk> sladen: you forget where I used to work?
<jdub> wido: no
<wido> jdub: ok, thanks :)
<daniels> sladen: correct spelling, wrong pronounciation :)
<ish> If I get the linux-source from apt - will it have the absolute required options selected for me?
<daniels> he's spelling 'rooting' wrong
* Keybuk roots daniels 
<sladen> Keybuk: routing him would be less comfortable :-)
<||cw> ish: if you copy /boot/config-foo to .config it will have the same options as the running kernel
<Kamion> Mithrandir: Mark wanted to do Akamai at one point at least, certainly
<Mithrandir> Kamion: it would be nice and fast.
<ish> qt required for xconfig heh - sorry, been in bsd land for a long time.
<Mithrandir> Kamion: especially considering they are rumored to have a local box here at the university.
<sladen> Kamion: the load could be dealt with by just having a couple of reverse-squid boxes in front of the main/cdimage servers
<Deft_u> ish, remember you'll need an initrd, the ubuntu kernel config couldn't boot otherwise
<_axel> should the config printer gui autodetect cups queues? the cups web interface used to autodetect it
<axu> hi 
<axu> what packagemanagement system does ubuntu use ?
* sladen spots 158 wave and say "hi" back to axu
<rburton> axu: it's debian, so apt
<axu> ok :)
<sladen> axu: Ubuntu is based on Debian, so the usual apt/dpkg
<axu> thanks :)
<axu> sladen: i jost got a mail from a friend spelling, look here umbuntulinux.org , im about to install it :)
<renners> hrdwr_BoB: yesterday I asked you about screen res (I could only get 1024, not 1280). FYI I have fixed this by re-installing and picking the correct res during setup! thanks. 
<sladen> renners: you should be able change this by doing   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<sladen> although thanks for reminding us that it's actually easier for most people to just reinstall...
<renners> sladen: i tried nut it didn't work... re-install was drastic but did the job!
<renners> but, not nut!
<axu> well, thanks and bye
<renners> anyway to speed up grub... it take 30 seconds to load on my XP dual-boot system (and don't say ditch XP!!!)
<mxpxpod> renners: get rid of XP ;)
<renners> ok more questions... (I'm new to Linux and I'm keeping XP for a while.. need it only for games!!)
<renners> How can I see my XP drives from Linux?
<az[a] zel_ibook> mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /mnt/somefolder
<Adonijah-> renners, or mount -t vfat /dev/hdaX /mnt/somefolder
<renners> the XP drives are all FAT
<az[a] zel_ibook> assuming the ntfs kernel has been compiled
<az[a] zel_ibook> vfat then
<ish> does make-kpkg handle the initrd creation?
<Adonijah-> ish, i believe so
<renners> thanks I'll try it
<_axel> heh, i got the nvidia drivers working -- cool!
<jdub> night all
<mxpxpod> jdub: nite
<Keybuk> ish: make-kpkg --initrd
<renners> another dumb question... I'm talking to you now on Net but Ubuntu has never hasked me for ISP details... userid passowrd IP address etc, how is it working?
<renners> (ooh my typing i bad today!)
<Deft_u> what sort of connection?
<renners> DSL
<Keybuk> renners: your cable/dsl modem has a dhcp server ... so it was configured automatically
<Mayday> just installed for first time, and the first impression is: lovely, kudos to the devs!
<renners> I'm impressed!
<renners> _axel: was it easy to install nvidia drivers?
<_axel> renners: yup
<renners> axel: is it automatic or manual... I'm not too familiar with Linux yet!
<_axel> renners mostly automatic
<_axel> still have to edit a config file by hand
<carlos> _axel: /etc/modules?
<Mayday> is it possible to upgrade the settings for evolution manually? I get this error when trying to run it: Unable to read settings from previous Evolution install, `evolution/config.xmldb' does not exist or is corrupt. ?
<_axel> sec
<_axel> rolling a cig cant type
<renners> get from nvidia website or through Unbuntu package manager?
<_axel> k, i can type now
<_axel> what you do is:
<_axel> 1- apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<yourkernelversionhere> nvidia-glx
<_axel> thats like 20mb download
<sivan> Kamion : which iso would be a good 'current' testing target? i want to test that installtion hang up i've been getting with the daily and a former release
<_axel> so start now
<_axel> after that, you do 'modprobe nvidia'
<_axel> that loads the kernel module
<_axel> then you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, go through all the config options which should be already set to the correct default and select 'nvidia' driver rather than 'nv'
<_axel> and then you uncheck GLcore and dri from the list of X server modules to load
<_axel> then you do 'cat nvidia >> /etc/modules' and zap the server with ctrl-alt-backspace to have it restart
<_axel> the X server i mean
<_axel> after that, you should see the nvidia logo before the gdm screen kicks in
<renners> thanks axel, I got to say Linux fans, that it's much easier on XP!!! 
<JanneM> yep
<JanneM> it is a pain
<_axel> well
<sivan> what? somebody said xp?? :)
<_axel> it was much worse when you had to build the driver yourself and get the full kernel source and mess with broken symbolic links and etc
<werewolf> wow! I now finished to install ubuntu, very very well
<khalek> maybe they're running an athlon
<JanneM> but as long as nvidia do not release drivers with a license that allows distribution with the kernel itself, there isn all that much anybody can do about it
<Mithrandir> renners: it'll be a simple command line "soon".
<_axel> yep, its mostly nvidia's fault
<renners> I hope so!
<Adonijah-> nvidia like many other manufacturers doesn't have a legal choice in the matter
<khalek> they could release docs for things like their ethernet chips though
<Adonijah-> possibly, but you have to remember they have cross licensing agreements with other companies
<al_> hi
<khalek> I don't buy that
* sivang has been TOO MANY times banging head against nvidia installation on xphome, with such undeterministic behavior he'd go crzy
<Adonijah-> well, i know it's true for part of their hardware
<khalek> look at pretty much every single other ethernet chip that has docs available
<renners> given that there are very few 3d games for Linux, do I really need to update nvidia drivers?
<Adonijah-> if you're just doing 2d, there's not much of a point to me
<Mitario> hello everyone
<renners> k
<martinald> hello
<Mitario> can i slip in one tiny question? :) i was wondering which trash applet is described in the ubuntu faq
<martinald> anyone know when FF 1.0PR will be in APT?
<Adonijah-> Mitario, probably the trash can in the lower right of the default gnome desktop?
<_axel> renners: Enemy Territory is pretty fun
<martinald> Enemy Territory is gay lol
<punkass> so is UT2004
<Mitario> Adonijah-, yeah, i mean, does it has a website or st?
<_axel> renners: and you can play some games with winex too, and doom3 for linux is just around the corner... thats if you like mindless first-person shooters
<renners> oh, I love ET, is that available on linux?
<Mithrandir> renners: yes
<Mitario> is it written by ubuntu people or an external project
<JanneM> Neverwinter Nights is good too, if you like that kind of game
<Adonijah-> Mitario, seems to be part of 2.8
<azeem> Mitario: it's yours
<renners> seems there's more games than I thought... 
<Mitario> azeem, ah, that clears the things :)
<azeem> Mitario: they were trying to contact you about it
<Mitario> really?
* Mitario didn't receive any mail
<azeem> seb128: ping
<Adonijah-> Mitario, "Michiel Sikkes" (C) 2004
<seb128> azeem: pong
<Mitario> Adonijah-, yeah ok, thanks, thats me
<azeem> seb128: Mitario is around
<seb128> azeem: ?
<azeem> trash applet upstream
<seb128> oh
<seb128> thanks
<azeem> cheers
<renners> ok... gotta go to work now... starting new job supporting 500 Unix servers :-)
<renners> thanx for your help guys!
<_axel> eeeeek
<_axel> nconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<_axel> wtf is that
<neill> _axel: tls = thread local storage? the nvidia drivers perhaps? Just a quess.
<neighborlee> is there a reason ( not a biggie) that ubuntu seems to use same automount system for CD's as say fedora does?..i notoice it only MOUNTS the cd but the eject part doesn't respond .....as I say its not a biggie as i've setup a 'disk' icon on panel to do this..just wondering ( maybe its a resource thing?)...??
<Kamion> Mithrandir: turns out this box is a via chipset
<_axel> yes, this happens when i run xmms after i installed the nvidia drivers
<Mithrandir> Kamion: the one you got?  Yes, I know
<_axel> need to investigate, bbiab
<Kamion> ah, ok
<Kamion> seems to Just Work
<Mithrandir> Kamion: yup, but we should get a nf3 mainboard if the sata_nv hwdata update doesn't fix the problem.
<Mithrandir> since nf3 boards are _common_
* Kamion nods
<Mithrandir> it's like 100 for a decent one, so doable.
<sivang> #277 is closed ha? and not just because of NOT_WARTY :)
<Kamion> Mithrandir: easy to test anyway, just modprobe sata_nv and see if it works
<lil> I will be getting a iMac G5 soon...  Would anyone be interested in hearing any experinces with installing ub on it when I get it?
<Kamion> lil: hell yeah
<Mithrandir> Kamion: yup
<Kamion> lil: should just work but we'll see
<lil> Cool, I'll write a log... Apple told us there is a huge backlog on them though, so it may be a while =\
<sivang> I loaded the module the other days, and had really difficult times reproducing the bug :) the keyboard media control are working flawlessly
<Kamion> console-data needs some love on amd64
<martinald> apple can't manage stock for shit
<martinald> they probably do it on purpose
<xor> Where can I find a list of packages in ubuntu?
<martinald> limit the amount of units they ship
<lil> Agree...
<Kamion> apple were really quick to ship my powerbook, and really slow to ship elmo's
<al_> i'd like to install java on ubuntu... how can i do ?
<psi> hm, can anyone run apt-get update? it stalls for me
<sivang> psi : stalls for me lso
<martinald> yes
<martinald> they ship out stuff which is old
<martinald> like pb
<martinald> but new stuff
<martinald> is a joke
<martinald> for exmaple, 30" cinema display still arent shipping
<neighborlee> al_, if its not in the ubuntu archive just uncomment the 'debian' section in /etc/apt/sources.list ( use synaptic if youd rather since it comes preinstalled )
<neighborlee> su
<sladen> xor: apt-cache dump | grep Package | less -S
<al_> neighborlee, debian doesn't have packages for java...
<neighborlee> lalaland~22
<neighborlee> hahahaha
<sladen> xor: using Synaptic maybe easier for you
<neighborlee> dont you just love it when you 'su' in IRC LMFAO
<neighborlee> and NO that not my real password..hahahahhaa
<psi> al_,  i've always installed java manually in debian. it's pretty easy.
<lil> This computer I'm on is trash, Dell Pent. 4, 1st Generation...
<Kamion> neighborlee: ... any more
<neighborlee> lol
<al_> psi, ok, already did this but looked for a package :)
<al_> +I
<sladen> neighborlee: ...had you been using sudo... :-)
<lil> But I've had the hd crash three times... And the graphics card is junk...
<psi> yeah, i'd like one also
<JanneM> ...it would have asked for the password as well
<neighborlee> sladen, yeah but i get tired of having to retype my password everytime so dont even go there
<neighborlee> sladen, ha
<Kamion> neighborlee: you do know that's easy to change, don't you?
<sladen> neighborlee: you should only need to type it once every 5minutes.  And never if you keep doing stuff!
<neighborlee> sladen, besides..my password is setup specificlly to make it damn impossible to get through anyway LOL
<neighborlee> Kamion, whats easy to change
<sladen> Kamion: q: has the 5minute authenication cache been disabled?  It'll drive people nuts
<Kamion> neighborlee: sudo timeouts
<neighborlee> o ic
<neighborlee> nope didn't know
<neighborlee> i've always in past used su so nope
<neighborlee> but I think sladen is right..5 minutes is prob. 'wize'
<neighborlee> if i'm going to use sudo that is..but yeah its nice knowing it can be changed
<Kamion> sladen: base-config (2.44ubuntu14) warty; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * Remove timestamp_timeout=0 in sudoers.
<Kamion>  -- LaMont Jones <lamont@mmjgroup.com>  Wed,  8 Sep 2004 14:10:34 -0600
<Kamion> sladen: assuming that's what you meant
<neighborlee> JanneM, hi man NICE to see you here...howz one of my NWN buds doing ? ;000
<neighborlee> JanneM, think we'll get nwn2 ? ;-)
<neighborlee> JanneM, would seem we would ;-)
<psi> will it be possible to include xchat 2.4 before the release? it's much prettier :)
<JanneM> really?
<JanneM> neighborlee: you're _that_ neighborlee?
<JanneM> heh
<sladen> Kamion: !praise $DEITY
<neighborlee> na..this is just a close similarity LOL
<JanneM> neighborlee: where have you seen that we will get nwn2?
<neighborlee> JanneM, happypenguin.org
* JanneM goes to check
<neighborlee> JanneM, it was mentioned a few times...
<JanneM> hm
<JanneM> the info Ie seen has been mostly negative
* psi has also seen JanneM on the nwn forums :)
<sladen> Kamion: what would be useful is to have gtksudo still pop up a dialogue if it is called;  stating that you are still authenicated but asking you to confirm the command (and showing it) with an OK
<neighborlee> JanneM , Neverwinter Nights Roundup < search for that
<Kamion> sladen: not my field :)
<JanneM> nope
<neighborlee> JanneM ,Neverwinter Nights Miscellany < and that
<JanneM> on happypenguin?
<neighborlee> linuxgames.com
<JanneM> ahh
<azeem> sladen: also, gtksudo should not talk about root, dunno if that's a known issue
<neighborlee> sorry I thought it might be there too but I guess not
<neighborlee> odd
<neighborlee> those scoundrels!
<neighborlee> heh
<neighborlee> I shall shake them limb by limb!!
<neighborlee> lol
<JanneM> hm
<JanneM> the roundup piece only mentions the nwn patch
<JanneM> nothing about nwn2
<neighborlee> Finally, there's been some followup on the NWN2 and Linux front: an Obsidian developer posted the following statement concerning the status of any future Linux port:
<Adonijah-> yeah, it's not guaranteed at this point
<azeem> what's that got to do with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> JanneM, posted by Crusader - Tuesday Aug 24 06:33:08 2004
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> ok
<schweeb> mdz: finally posted that comment about the mini.iso netinstall to the mailing list
<JanneM> off to bed
<schweeb> well, that's kind of embarassing... just mailed the mailing list w/ my clock about 4 hours off :-/
<trukulo> if anyone wants to read a ubuntu review in spanish, tell me
<janneZzz> trukulo: howto on qemu is on the wiki - please add to it if there's anything you think I missed
<trukulo> janneZzz, ok, tell me url, i'll put your howto and a spanish howto of a friend of mine
<trukulo> i'll put links, i mean
<janneZzz> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/InstallOnQemu
<trukulo> and i and my friend, will review the wiki
* azeem squashs his ubuntu partition and installs GNU/Hurd on it again
<azeem> *whistle*
<trukulo> janneZzz, it's better to use qemu-mkcow than dd
<trukulo> mkcow is dynamic, so it grows as you need
<janneZzz> oh, ok
<janneZzz> ah
<janneZzz> edit away!
<trukulo> :)
<trukulo> wait, i wanna read entirely first
<trukulo> janneZzz, very good indead, i only want to add "mkcow" line
<janneZzz> though
<trukulo> janneZzz, do i need to register to edit it ?
<janneZzz> ok
<janneZzz> um, yes
<trukulo> ok
<janneZzz> click on the upper right corner
<janneZzz> the "User Preferences"
<janneZzz> not hugely intuitive
<trukulo> no, not hugely
<janneZzz> but will mkcow allow you to make copies of the file
<janneZzz> essentially make snapshots of the system?
<trukulo> yes
<trukulo> it's only a file
<trukulo> but it grows as you need
<trukulo> and it's easer to create
<trukulo> mkcow ubuntuimage 3500
<trukulo> for 3.5GB image
<trukulo> if you only use 1GB, file is only 1GB
<janneZzz> hum, wonder why qemu couldn't treat an ordinary file the same
<janneZzz> well, for the dd, it doesn't actually take that space either
<trukulo> don't know, i'm not an expert in qemu
<trukulo> dd is not very intuitive either
<janneZzz> no
<janneZzz> true
<janneZzz> I _really_ need to sleep
<neighborlee> anyone else getting end of file errors during apt-get update for warty ?
<schweeb> try again
<neighborlee> heh yes of course..simple lag ;-)
<neighborlee> magine that <wink>
<trukulo> neighborlee, not here
<neighborlee> kewl np thx
<neighborlee> trukulo, timing is all
<trukulo> janneZzz, done
<lamont> jdub: offlineimap uploaded.
<lamont> jdub/mdz: and 22 more criteria-meeting pkgs behind it... (b-d python...)
<JakobS> hello! i tried to install ubunto but i realized that it doesnt have right dev nodes for my harddrive. i have 4 partions but it only shows one (part1). any suggestions
* lamont hugs automation
<JakobS> ?
<neighborlee> is mplayer not in universe ?..I uncommented sources but synaptic isn't finding it ;-)
<Qerub> neighborlee: try marillats debian repository
<neighborlee> ok
<Qerub> neighborlee: there's no mplayer in debian because of legal issues
<JakobS> does anybody have a clue how i could install??
<neighborlee> Qerub, hmm I dont understand that though..mplayer by itself doesn't have to ship with 'those' libraries..mdk and others ship with mplayer its just not able to deal with encrypted DVD's as it were out of the box so I'm shocked debian can't do something similar
<falkryn> same in debian with regards to mplayer if I remember
<trukulo> JakobS, try making partitions again
<falkryn> you could use totem instead
<Qerub> neighborlee: It's not that.
<neighborlee> totem wont player mpg's it seems
<trukulo> i think it's about player license
<Qerub> neighborlee: Debian does it that way with Xine,.
<seb128> try totem-xine from universe if you want a good videos support
<neighborlee> seb128, ok thx I shall
<falkryn> speaking of which anyone know about getting quicktime plugin support?  with totem/xine?
<neighborlee> seb128, thx ;-000
<seb128> np
<andred> Shoudn't we be reporting bugs against gstreamer based Totem so that it's finally fixed, instead of going for xine-based totem?
<trukulo> falkryn, in sarge, i have qt with totem
<trukulo> don't know what codec
<falkryn> well I see libquicktime1
<falkryn> wondering about moz firefox support
<falkryn> just curious
<Kinnison> hey jeff.
<falkryn> apt-get install mozplugger, might have answered my own question ;-)
<jbailey> Heya Daniel!
<schweeb> I couldn't get gstreamer totem to play anything
<schweeb> only audio
<tm> I can't seem to get my aironet 350 card into monitor mode
<Chriffer> I got gxine to work with firefox
<seb128> jbailey: you here ? :)
<seb128> schweeb: grab totem-xine from universe
<schweeb> I did
<jbailey> seb128: Figured I should poke my head in ;)
<seb128> jbailey: welcome :)
<schweeb> just commenting on the comments about 20 lines up
<seb128> oh, ok
<schweeb> don't really even use totem, use gxine, heh
<Chriffer> gxine doesnt setup the plugin I don't think though
<JakobS> trukulo: i have important data on my partions and they are ok...
<Chriffer> You can get it done by hand though
<JakobS> trukulo: and i have other linux distros running, now gentoo
<JakobS> everything is well
<trukulo> JakobS, umm, so partman, of d-i, can't see the other partitions?
<Kamion> I'd look at 'parted /dev/discs/disc0/disc print' output on tty2
<pbor> seb128: just curious, is totem-gstreamer crippled on purpose (patent/legal issues) or we can expect to see the proper plugins in universe in due time? (if the former, why xine is there?)
<JakobS> trukulo: there are no dev nodes in /dev but partman can see them
<trukulo> what computer do you use? scsi? laptop ? acpi failures?
<Kamion> JakobS: the device nodes will not be called what you're used to
<Kamion> JakobS: if partman can see them all, it must be working ...
<seb128> pbor: yes, we have only totem-gstreamer and no ffmpeg plugin for legal reasons
<seb128> pbor: btw plugins/xine/... in universe are ok
<pbor> seb128: not sure if I parse it right... would for instance be ok have the gstreamer ffmpeg plugin in universe?
<Kamion> npmccallum: sed's essential, you don't need to depend on it
<Kamion> npmccallum: (and it's been essential forever, so it's really ok)
<pbor> seb128: or it must go in an indipendent repo (like livna for fedora)
<seb128> pbor: I think so, I'm not an expert on this plan, but be have xine which contains some ffmpeg parts ... so I guess it's ok
<seb128> pbor: universe in not the supported part
<pbor> seb128: ok, thanks for the clarification
<seb128> np
<Loduriel> is there any special way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu?
<clee> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<clee> modprobe nvidia
<clee> sed -e s/nv/nvidia/ -i /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<clee> restart X.
<azeem> is there a way to use the warty ISO as an rescue image? Like 'linux root=/dev/hda1' (except that doesn't work)
<Loduriel> clee, thx
<Loduriel> simple and clear
<clee> Loduriel: no problem
<Kamion> azeem: boot normally, run through the UI up to partitioning but without actually finishing the partitioning step, switch to tty2, mount your root partition, chroot
<azeem> chroot.
<azeem> that's what I forgot :-/
<azeem> cheers
<JakobS> Kamion: but it isnt working at all
<Kamion> 18:35 < JakobS> trukulo: there are no dev nodes in /dev but partman can see them
<Kamion> JakobS: what did you mean by that? you said that partman could see them
<pbor> so with this new /media... am I supposed to mount my extra partition there or in /mnt?
<JakobS> Kamion: I ment that there are no dev nodes for my partitons, partman can see them but when i tell it to use my 2nd partition it says it failed and i have to go back
<azeem> Kamion: worked perfectly, thanks a bunch
* Elyran is away: je re dans qq minutes (20 peut etre)
<neighborlee> is it possible to edit menus in gnome2.8 by chance graphically...if not what is used ? ;-)
<JakobS> neighborlee: you just have to rightclick, as far as i know?
<Chriffer> yeah open up applications:/// in nautilus
<Chriffer> or thats how I did
<neighborlee> checking 
<Chriffer> But my applications:/// isn't in sync with the actual menu
<yuran> the ubuntu installer is the new debian-installer right? 
<Chriffer> They are related for sure, not sure you could say they are the some though
<Chriffer> I'm sure someone knows better than I do
<Kamion> yuran: right; we took d-i and made a number of modifications
<Arrgh> Hello folks. I am trying to compile a vmware module but i cant find the kernel-headers for the default 2.6.8-2-386. Anyone know where to get them? (have included the restricted rep.)
<yuran> well, it's the best installer i ever had the pleasure to use :) 
<Kamion> we've been feeding bugfixes back upstream, although there are some changes that are more cosmetic/distribution-policy that haven't gone upstream (because Debian want to do things a different way)
<neighborlee> Chriffer, not in sync as in doesn't currently take changes ? ;-)
<trukulo> yuran, i agree with you, i love d-i of ubuntu
<clee> d-i totally rules.
<clee> it'll rule even more with a GUI frontend.
<trukulo> clee, i don't need gui, but it will be good if it has
<clee> trukulo: right.
<Chriffer> I installed an app and it has a shortcut in applications:/// but the menu doesnt have it, so maybe they arent the same
<Chriffer> The only issue I had with the installer was my dvorak keymap
<sivang> clee : why must you have a gui frontend?
<clee> sivang: I don't need one. I want one though.
<clee> GUIs are shiny.
<spiv> Arrgh: Try apt-get install linux-headers
<sivang> clee : i just need one to show up to my winnie freinds :)
<FBody> cjkjmk
<Chriffer> Is there a good way to change the keymap in the installer it seemed to assume qwerty for US english
<azeem> d-i would need to be HIGified before you can seriously fold it into GTK though I guess
* lamont uploads 19 more universe packages under criteria
<Kinnison> sivang: I like the fact that it asks so few questions and only had to reboot once. that beats windows hands-down IMO :-)
<Chriffer> Not that it matters now that I've run through the installer
* lamont lunches
<Kamion> Chriffer: you'd have to run at a lower debconf priority
<neighborlee> what is this d-i you are referring to ?LOL
<Kamion> neighborlee: debian-installer
<Arrgh> SPiv: Thanx will try that (used to do it the other way in Debian :) )
<mdz> morning
<Kinnison> hi mdz.
<Kamion> Chriffer: use "go back" to get to the main menu, run the "choose keyboard layout" (or whatever it is, third from the top) step
<trukulo> mdz, evening
<Kamion> Chriffer: (I think that should work)
<sivang> Kinnison : you said that!
<sivang> :)
<sivang> sivang : it is much better :)
<Chriffer> Maybe I will try that in qemu or something
<trukulo> Chriffer, read qemu howto in the wiki
* Kinnison gets very confused by sivang
* sivang is not a native english speaker. so error occur :)
* Kinnison smiles.
<sivang> Kinnison : feel free to ask me anything to clarify things.
<Kinnison> sivang: Not me. It is 19:06 and I'm getting ready to go home from work for the weekend :-)
<neighborlee> Kamion, lol ah ok heh
<psi> how would I send in a translation of the Computer menu? many entries there are not translated to swedish    
<trukulo> psi, wait until they organize the community
<trukulo> it's very soon :)
<daf> psi: have you done any translation work before?
<tvon|X31> whats the official sources.list line / server ?
<tvon|X31> I still have no-name-yet.com in there
<psi> daf: no, not really
<tseng> psi: add your info to the .desktop files and make diffs
<daf> tseng: no, that's the wrong way to go about it
<trukulo> don't you have to use gettext ?
<daf> well, it might be good enough
<tseng> sorry, thats how id submit anything else
<daf> seb128: which package are the new .desktop files in?
<daf> tseng: .desktop file translations are normally managed with intltool
<daf> tseng: and so the change should be made to the PO file
<tseng> hmm, right
<psi> where do I find these files?
<cybrjackle> hello
<chris99> hello
<cybrjackle> looks like your popularity has taken the apt mirror down?
<chris99> I've just installed ubuntu for the first time - it's great, but...
<violajack> does anyone know how to add entries to the applications menu?
<trukulo> violajack, apt-get install ?
<violajack> that installs the program, but doesn't add a menu entry for it
<chris99> ...how to I change the screen resolution?  the Gnome configuration only offers me 640x480
<trukulo> violajack, update-menu
<cybrjackle> chris99, you need to edit /etc/X11/XFree86-r
<cybrjackle> *4
<cybrjackle> chris99, you need to edit /etc/X11/XFree86-4
<trukulo> after apt-get
<AElfwine> hi
<trukulo> and it appends command in menu
<chris99> ok, hang on while I try that...
<ChtiTux> hi What is the default root password in the install ?
<cybrjackle> your user you setup is ChtiTux
<cybrjackle> sudo <command>
<violajack> hmmm.....what would the exact syntax of that be, please?
<AElfwine> I 've just installed Ubuntu on my PC but no I wasn t asked any root password at the installation, so I don t know him ..;
<clee> ChtiTux: The root account is disabled
<cybrjackle> passwd = first users passwd
<ChtiTux> ok
<trukulo> violajack, update-menu
<clee> AElfwine: It's disabled
<clee> AElfwine: You log in as the user you created during the install and do things with sudo
<Kamion> chris99: instead of that, I'd suggest 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86'
<AElfwine> clee : okokok
<violajack> update-menu: command not found
<Kamion> chris99: it's kind of detail overload, just pick the defaults; one of the later screens has a resolution list, and pick the ones you want there
<AElfwine> clee ; thanks
<cybrjackle> i had to edit for my laptop
<cybrjackle> modelines and such
<Kamion> cybrjackle: that's a bug, it should autodetect
<cybrjackle> 2 box's and x didn't config right
<Kamion> cybrjackle: Fabio posted to ubuntu-users recently with instructions on the information he needs to fix bugs like that
<trukulo> cybrjackle, that's why it's beta
<Kinnison> Evening
<peteog> are there any mirrors for packages? archive.ubuntu.com seems rather slow for apt-get
<Kamion> cybrjackle: please chase that up and file a bug with those details
<mxpxpod> are there ubuntu repo mirrors?
<cybrjackle> i'm not complaining people, i know how to edit, chill on me 8)
<Kamion> peteog: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<ChtiTux> Kamion
<peteog> Kamion: thanks
<Kamion> cybrjackle: I know, but we want to fix the autodetection and need help from the people for whom it failed
<cybrjackle> i decided to take gentoo off my laptop after i put ubuntu on one of my desktops i liked it so much :)
<cybrjackle> Kamion, ok, i need to get on the mailing list
<cybrjackle> Kamion, are you part of the devel team?
<Kamion> cybrjackle: yes
<cybrjackle> any chance your getting mirrors for sources.list
<Mayday> there are mirrors, check the wiki
<cybrjackle> Mayday, i'm looking in wiki and don't see mirrors
<mdz> cybrjackle: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<ChtiTux> mdz
<jdandr2> How can I install something like x2x?  should I use debian repositories ???
* cybrjackle in idiot and runs now
<mdz> ChtiTux?
<spiv> jdandr2: x2x is in universe
<mdz> jdandr2: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the 'universe' component
<mdz> essentially everything from Debian is available there
* psi is a bit surprised that python-mode for emacs isn't included in this seemingly python friendly dist :)
<cybrjackle> thx Mithrandir
<cybrjackle> oops,
<cybrjackle> thx mdz
* trukulo is surprised that emacs it's included in this _good_ distribution
<trukulo> lol
<psi> haha
<Kamion> mdz: was python-mode one of the things we took out for some reason in that desktop seed blitz? I forget ...
<mdz> Kamion: I don't think so; I didn't even know about it
<mdz> I use the built-in python mode
<mdz> is python-mode superior?
<mdz> or a newer version of the same thing?
<psi> i didn't know there was a built in mode
<chris99> XF86config-4 already has 800x600, but I can't switch to it.
<chris99> I should probably just use a better monitor.
<Kamion> chris99: look in /var/log/XFree86.0.log, I bet it'll say that it disabled it
<psi> i thought only xemacs came with a python mode per default, but i might be wrong
<Kamion> chris99: this is probably because autodetection of your monitor's sync and refresh ranges failed for some reason; few modern monitors are limited to 640x480
<jdandr2> ugh... Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cybrjackle> chris99, what kind of monitor is it?  do you know your v/h rates?
<spiv> jdandr2: Try again?  It works for me.
<chris99> Kamion, it says "Not using mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)"
<jdandr2> spiv, tried 4 times... :(
<mdz> schweeb: thanks
<jdandr2> will try from home
<psi> mdz: how do you activate the built-in mode?
<mdz> psi: open a .py file, or M-x python-mode
<psi> no such thing here
<mdz> eek
<chris99> cybrjackle, it's a Samtron, fairly old, and its max resolution is 800x600.  Don't have the v/h rates to hand.
<mdz> python-elisp seems to be missing
<mdz> psi: apt-get install python-elisp
* Kinnison uses the python-mode package on his Debian box
<doko> no, python-mode
<cybrjackle> chris99, what is the model #
<mdz> doko, Kinnison: this would have been a nice thing to mention for desktop, oh, 2 months ago
<chris99> cybrjackle, it's an SC428-PSL
<Kinnison> mdz: two months ago I wasn't a python programmer
<psi> mdz: do you mean pymacs-elisp?
<doko> mdz: you don't notice it when you are using xemacs, because it's included there :(
<Kinnison> pymacs is a python<->emacs integration tool IIRC
<psi> yeah it doesn't seem like what I want
<cybrjackle> chris99, http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/samtron/sc428psl.html
<Kinnison> psi: You want to install python-mode :-)
<cybrjackle> see if it autodetect those H/V settings
<psi> there is no such package :)
<mdz> psi: you want pymacs, too, but it's something different :-)
<Kinnison> psi: You might need universe for it
<mdz> psi: it's in universe
<mdz> but it's something that I think we should bring in
<psi> right
<Kinnison> mdz: I concur.
* Kinnison -> shopping
<chris99> cybrjackle, thanks, I'll try that
<cybrjackle> yw
<cybrjackle> finally, a mirror that isn't bogged down
<tseng> theres mirrors?
<psi> the universe is basically unsupported packages?
<cybrjackle> tseng, ?
<tseng> cybrjackle, where is the list of mirrors
<trukulo> psi, i think universe is sid packages recompiled, but i'm not sure
<cybrjackle> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<psi> trukulo: ok
<Mitario> hello everyone
<psi> i remember reading about it *somewhere* :)
<jdandr2> baba booe baba booe   ubuntu is the king of all linux
<pbor> hey Mitario... so you are the misterious thresh applet guy, right? :)
<Mitario> pbor, yeh :)
<Kamion> trukulo: correct
<pbor> afaik ubuntu desktop people were trying to get in touch with you...
<Mitario> pbor, yeah, i didn't know they tried so hard :(
<Mitario> some mails where lost on my local harddrive so i'm sorry for that you guys
<pbor> Mitario: I don't think it's a problem, I suppose they just wanted to talk about the applet... /me is not part of the ubunto staff
<Mitario> ah, ok, but still, i'm sorry :)
<Kamion> I think there were some bug fixes we wanted to get in touch about, Seb Bacher or Jeff Waugh would know more
<Mitario> yes i have them
<Mitario> i'm requesting inclusion in gnome-applets atm, so we'll have a better bug tracking system and stuff
<Mitario> i'm going to apply all the patches from ubuntu when trashapplet is in gnome cvs
<Kamion> Mitario: cool
<[Scizo] > uhmm .. anyone else getting a segfault when trying to install base-passwd ? (from setup app)
<cybrjackle> so is this going to find/attatch my ipod and external usb hd on my laptop when i connect them automatically?
<azeem> cybrjackle: just do it[tm] 
<cybrjackle> with udev/dbus/gnome-volume-manager
<cybrjackle> just got my wireless going, and it's rebooting then i'll try them
<cybrjackle> woot wireless is up
<cybrjackle> brb
<cybrjackle> need to unplug and go to another desk
<dieman> soory guys, im done messing with ftp.cs now
<dieman> sorry
<dieman> moved it to thttpd, apache was killing the machines
<elmaya> hello
<elmaya> is it normal for the installation to hang after selectin the languaje?
<Kamion> elmaya: nope
<elmaya> mmm
<cartman> hmm any KDE packages for ubuntu yet?
<elmaya> fuck
<Kamion> cartman: there are some in universe, but the set isn't complete yet
<cartman> universe?
<Kamion> elmaya: switch to tty2 and poke around; use 'ps x' to see what's currently running
<Kamion> cartman: see the FAQ and /etc/apt/sources.list
<cartman> well I didn't installed ubuntu yet
<elmaya> oh
<Kamion> cartman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<cartman> Kamion: cheers
<elmaya> seems like its not mounting the cd rom correclty
<chris_> ...back after playing with X11 settings.
<chris_> Didn't help though.
<elmaya> agggggggggggg
<elmaya> i want ubuntu
<Kamion> elmaya: what's it doing at the point when it's stuck?
<seb128> daf: what about the desktop files ?
<elmaya> a blank screen appears
<Deft> Kamion, you don't actually need to look in source.list, synaptic can change repositories on the fly...
<elmaya> now a message says it could not mount the cdrom
<Kamion> Deft: or that, yeah
<elmaya> i will try changin to another cdrom reader
<daf> seb128: the new Computer menu -- psi was asking about translating it into Swedish
<seb128> daf: the computer menu is not vfolder, the strings are in gnome-panel
<BluMax> any
<daf> seb128: ah, right
<seb128> daf: need an updated of po file, I've mailed the sounder list some time ago about that, I'll try to open a bug in bugzilla to collect translation
<BluMax> anyone have Ubuntu runninng on a Mac Dual G%? or single G%?
<Kamion> BluMax: you mean G5?
<BluMax> oops  Dual G5 or single G5?
<Kamion> BluMax: the Ubuntu powerpc build daemons are XServe G5s
<Kamion> BluMax: I believe they're running in single-processor mode at the moment, but that's mostly for historical reasons
<BluMax> yes I realise.  Just wanted to know if any users have it running on such
<BluMax> does that mean that it will run on a Dual G5 machine
<elmaya> :) its werking now... 
<Kamion> BluMax: I expect it to run perfectly well, yes
<BluMax> do I have to actually put my Dual G5 inti single processor mode
<Kamion> no
<BluMax> Cool thanks  I am going to install in a few days  thanjs  All
<cybrjackle|lappy> Kamion, were and what did you want me to post about my 2 video card configs?
<Kamion> cybrjackle|lappy: I'm not the relevant expert here, just passing on information; have a look for posts by Fabio Massimo di Nitto to ubuntu-users.
<cybrjackle|lappy> ok
<cybrjackle|lappy> thx
<cybrjackle|lappy> i only asked you since you mentioned it ;)
<Kamion> nobody relevant seemed to be around at the time :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol, thx
* Elyran is back (gone 01:31:57)
<daniels> hm
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: what happens if you run 'sudo ddcprobe' in a terminal?
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: (is your last line 'edidfail', or do you have a list of resolutions in lines starting with 'timing' or 'ctiming'?)
<cybrjackle|lappy> i'm on a laptop right now, doesn't have dual
<cybrjackle|lappy> ah
<cybrjackle|lappy> yes it does
<daniels> it gives you a list of resolutions?
<cybrjackle|lappy> yep
<daniels> awesome
<daniels> what happens if you run 'sudo xresprobe dummy'?
<cybrjackle|lappy> not what i'm using or what it can handle though
<elmaya> fuck... i hate grub... 
<tseng> daniels: hey baby
<daniels> tseng: yo
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: oh, laptop
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: what sort of video chipset does your laptop use?
<cybrjackle|lappy> yeah, i can do 1680x1050
<daniels> woah, esoteric :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> nv5700 w/ 64mb
<daniels> is that on laptop or desktop?
<cybrjackle|lappy> ;)
<elmaya> widescreen lap
<cybrjackle|lappy> hp zd7260
<cybrjackle|lappy> 17"
<cybrjackle|lappy> desktop replacement ;0
<daniels> fabbione: ^^ i'm putting that into ubuntu10
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: we'll have a fix for you :) thanks for the report
<cybrjackle|lappy> my ultra 5700 in my desktop came up bad too
<cybrjackle|lappy> wasn't even usable
<cybrjackle|lappy> flickering and screen shaking
<daniels> so, if you run 'sudo xresprobe nv' on your laptop, what does it spit out?
<cybrjackle|lappy> i think it is more xfree86
<cybrjackle|lappy> 640x480
<daniels> woah, suck.
<cybrjackle|lappy> and that is what it started at
<cybrjackle|lappy> yep 
<cybrjackle|lappy> i edited manually and added modelines
<daniels> ok, that requires some more debugging and work; i'll file a bug
<cybrjackle|lappy> the res v/h was all wrong too
<daniels> the desktop thindesktop thing is strange though
<daniels> what sort of display do you have there?
<cybrjackle|lappy> sony gdm-5410 21" / FX 5700 ultra w/ 128mb
<cybrjackle|lappy> sony was picked up correctly, but the card was wrong
<daniels> (hooray for lag)
<cybrjackle|lappy> I think it is really the xfree86 on that card
<cybrjackle|lappy> 4.4 worked fine with "nv" when it had come out on slackware and xorg-6.7/.8 have no problems with "nv" too.
<cybrjackle|lappy> but 4.3.xxx has never worked on that card w/out going straight to "nvidia"
<tseng> damn shame xorg missed warty
<cybrjackle|lappy> 2nd that
<elmaya> yup
<cybrjackle|lappy> i think i'll just build from cvs though
<cybrjackle|lappy> since there isn't a .deb in the world to be found for xorg
<punkass_> any word on firefox 1.0 in repository?
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: hm, we've just backported pretty much the entire nv driver from xorg cvs
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: could you please run sudo XFree86 :42 -ac -logfile /tmp/xfree86-nv-1680x1050.log -logverbose 999999999 ?
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: and email the output to daniel.stone@canonical.com, cc'ing fabbione@canonical.com
<Deft> firefox 0.9 could be in sarge tomorrow, so then 0.10 could be in sid, and then maybe in ubuntu afterwards...?
<cybrjackle|lappy> daniels, any other q&a on the cards?
<cybrjackle|lappy> hum well my wireless dropped ;(
<cybrjackle|lappy> back though
<cybrjackle|lappy> daniels, on laptop or desktop
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: not really -- basically, once we get the nv driver into Warty (expected to happen in a week or such), we can detect your panel properly
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: um, so yeah, actually don't worry about the log
<cybrjackle|lappy> ok
<daniels> so, with your desktop
<daniels> is it a dvi or lcd?
<daniels> er, lcd or crt
<cybrjackle|lappy> um um
<cybrjackle|lappy> i would say crt
<cybrjackle|lappy> settings were corect on it
<cybrjackle|lappy> *correct
<cybrjackle|lappy> http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/sony/gdm5410.html
<cybrjackle|lappy> monitor specs
<cybrjackle|lappy> is warty supposed to install a kernel based on smp or not (HT included) or will it always install the i386 kernel during install?
<maya-ubuntu> yeaahhhhHHHH!
<philipss> hey folks
<cybrjackle|lappy> hello philipss
<blocke> hmm, anyone have any experience diagnosing laptop/acpi troubles?
<cybrjackle|lappy> what kind of problems
<philipss> i'm wondering how does one thing work in ubuntu .. plugging my usb key, it appears on the desktop ... what's behind that magic ?
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: what happens if you run 'sudo xresprobe nv' on that machine?
<psi> has anyone tried running ubuntu with 64 MB of ram? (with gnome)
<blocke> cybrjackle|lappy: whenever I close the lid the system locks solid instantly
<Deft_u> philipss: udev, hal, gnome-volume-manager
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: (the desktop wit h the crt)
<cybrjackle|lappy> daniels, lappy or desktop?
<cybrjackle|lappy> let me go over there, brb
<daniels> desktop :)
<blocke> I also had to disable pnpbios as parport, ipw2100 and snd-i810audio were fighting over the same IRQ but that seems to be a seperate issue
<philipss> Deft_u: thx for infos :)
<trukulo> blocke, try booting with : nolapic
<philipss> ubuntu rox
<blocke> noapic rather?
<cybrjackle> daniels, gives a bunch of resolutions
<trukulo> no, nolapic
<cybrjackle> correct freq and no erors
<trukulo> it means: no local apic
<blocke> trukulo: ah ok, was that in response to the pnpbios issue or the laptop locking up when lid is closed issue?
<trukulo> i was mad about that
<trukulo> blocke, i don't understand very well, i'm not native english
<cybrjackle> daniels, however it didn't give me 1600x1200
<trukulo> lid ?
<daniels> cybrjackle: `hm
<daniels> cybrjackle: oh?
<daniels> cybrjackle: could you please email the output of 'sudo ddcprobe' to daniel.stone@canonical.com?
<daniels> i'll have a look over it and we can keep on debugging this
<daniels> i have a feeling this is going to be really painful
<blocke> trukulo: when you close the lid of a laptop it presses the button, under windows the laptop starts "sleeping", but with ubuntu the system stops responding
<cybrjackle> ok
<blocke> can't even get a kernel panic or anything... hmm
<trukulo> blocke, ah, perhaps it works, then
<trukulo> if your laptop haven't got a good acpi, local apic it's a pain in the ass
<trukulo> try it, and tell me
<daniels> ... or maybe I've already fixed it :)
<trukulo> daniels, ubuntu has cpufreq by default ?
<daniels> trukulo: i believe so, yes
<Mitario> why is the word 'trashapplet' red highlited in the faq btw? :)
<trukulo> daniels, thanks
<blocke> hmm nolapic seems to fix the laptop locking up when lid is closed
<blocke> trukulo: thanks
<trukulo> blocke, you're wellcome boy ;)
<trukulo> nice to help you
* blocke reboots with both nolapic and pnpbios=off
<trukulo> you don't need pnpbios=off i think
<blocke> if I don't use pnpbios=off parport seems to claim interrupt 7 and block ip2100 and the alsa sound driver for i810 audio from using it
<trukulo> umm, ok
<tseng> blocke: same here
<trukulo> blocke, what laptop do you use?
<tseng> on both counts
<blocke> it seems I didn't run into this issue with fedora because fedora disables pnpbios 
<blocke> Dell Latitude D600
<tseng> inspirion 600m here
<blocke> and I wonder if they disable lapic
<trukulo> what graphics card ?
<blocke> hal says Radeon R250 Lf (Mobility 9000)
<tseng> blocke: i filed a bug
<tseng> let me find it
<cybrjackle> tseng, do you use any other distros or irc rooms?  name looks familiar
<tseng> cybrjackle: im a gentoo developer
<cybrjackle> ah yes
<tseng> im in rooms all over the place
<cybrjackle> that is why
<Parisi> heh
* cybrjackle just took gentoo of lappy and put ubuntu on it 8)
<tseng> blocke: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1322
<Parisi> :)
<tseng> blocke: could you add your info there as well?
<blocke> sure, I'll add it in a few minutes
<cybrjackle> is it possible that my sound cards right side is hosed or am i missing a setting?
<tseng> thanks blocke 
<cybrjackle> could have sworn it was working before i installed
<tseng> let me go get a dmesg w/o lapic
<blocke> tseng: have you had time to test your ipw2100 yet?
<Parisi> bbl folks, work time :/
<Mitario> hmm, i see bugreports for xorg in the bugzilla, is this package in warty?
<daniels> no, but it will be in hoary (the next release, which will have a public development branch)
<daniels> please don't file bug reports against xorg
<maya-ubuntu> why i dont have the ussual icons on the default desktop?
<Mitario> ah, ok, thanks
<blocke> are you guys throwing up public access to your personal unstable branch?
<cybrjackle> well, i need to boot into rawhide and make sure i'm not smoking crack and have audio on my right side...
<daniels> (or xdotorg, as it were)
<Mitario> no i won't, i just wanted to try it :)
<blocke> maya-ubuntu: its by design
<maya-ubuntu> :(
<blocke> you can always go gconf diving to turn them back on
<daniels> blocke: during its development cycle, hoary will be public, yah
<blocke> daniels: cool
<cybrjackle> anyone thinkg of why right side sound wouldn't work?
<cybrjackle> unless i blew it
<blocke> daniels: btw, is suspend in the debian/ubuntu kernel sane?  its been a while since I followed what patch sets debian was using
<daniels> blocke: it should be fine; iirc, we have some acpi patches to fix all that sort of stuff up
<daniels> it certainly works great on the thinkpad x40 ;)
<blocke> daniels: on your laptop did you just edit the lid acpi event script?
<maya-ubuntu> where's root?
<daniels> blocke: ... my laptop's dead, and when I had one, the lid switch met its death at the hands of a pair of pliers
<blocke> maya-ubuntu: disabled by default, do "sudo bash" to su into a root shell
<cybrjackle> ok, i'll be back need a smoke and take a hammer to my sound card....
<blocke> daniels: eh hehe
<daniels> (it was so slow that I'd start a compile, shut it and put it in my bag or something as I travelled, and wanted it to keep compiling; hence using the sleep button to suspend.)
<maya-ubuntu> thanx blocke sorry about this stupid questions
<blocke> I'm hoping this is finally the distro I can get suspend working under
<daniels> what sort of laptop?
<blocke> dell latitude d600
<daniels> hm
<blocke> I'm a net admin/engineer and not having suspend kinda crimps my style when running between closets hehe
<daniels> heh
<tseng> blocke: its an ipw2200, i dont have the 2100 in
<blocke> tseng: ah you paid for the upgrade, ok thanks anyway :)
<tseng> the 2100 worked on gentoo
<tseng> same driver obviously
<tseng> just havent bothered to downgrade :)
<blocke> yeah I had it working under fedora, its not pulling an IP now for some reason, hmm
<Tybstar> ipw2100 and ipw2200 don't use the same driver
<tseng> Tybstar: no kidding
<tseng> same driver in gentoo and ubuntu...
<Tybstar> ah
<Tybstar> i misunderstood ;0
<blocke> anyway, its great there is finally a second viable gnome desktop distro :)
<tseng> yep
<laotse> blocke: I've got the 2100 working on fedora
<laotse> blocke: it was a pain to get working, but eventually I got it
<laotse> blocke: working w/ 2.6.8
<laotse> blocke: was thinking about trying ubuntu on my laptop over the weekend and seeing if I could get it all up and running on it
<blocke> laotse: yeah, it worked though for some reason I had to unload and load the module a second time for it to load its firmware
<psi> has anyone tried the marillat mplayer packages for debian under ubuntu?
<scaroo> laotse, 2100 works easily under ubuntu, i just had to add my wireless_key in the interfaces conf file 
<scaroo> and it "just works (tm)"
<blocke> the driver and firmware seems to load fine, its just not pulling an IP, I'm going to wander down the hall in a sec to see if the AP being a pain
<scaroo> have you tried with a fixed ip ?
<blocke> hmm ipw2100 doesn't seem to be sleep compatible
<blocke> no wait, grrr, what the hell is waking it up hehe
<wilhem> Hi, I'd like to try Ubuntu on a PowerBook G4. Is there a Live CD image available so that I don't have to wipe my hard drive?
<pestilence> i'm a new ubuntu user, a long time debian user -- question: can i add debian sources to /etc/apt/sources and install packages from there safely?
<Kamion> wilhem: I'm afraid not, we haven't got a powerpc live CD yet
<pestilence> there are some packages missing but are available in debian...
<wilhem> Kamion: Any timeframe for the availability of a live CD?
<elmaya> ubuntu rocks!
<punkass_> i just installed ubuntu on a dell D600 and it says that there is no wireless devices...even tho it has it built in..anything i need to do so it can find the wireless?
<Kamion> wilhem: can't answer that I'm afraid, although if somebody outside the core team wanted to give it a shot they'd be most welcome :)
<Kamion> wilhem: for warty, we'll probably only have i386
<Kamion> punkass_: send us the output of 'lspci' and 'lspci -n', and the driver that should be used
<scaroo> punkass_, does "dmesg | grep ipw" gives you anything ?
<maswan> elmo, Kamion: ok, the ftp.acc.umu.se package mirror should update every hour now
<Kamion> maswan: cool
<punkass_> scaroo: nope
<maswan> Kamion: You want me to sync so that it is run just after it is updated, it is cron, so I'd need a time of day?
<Kamion> punkass_: oh, if it's an ipw card those won't be detected during the installer yet, it's on our to-do list ...
<elmaya> where do i set the runlevel?
<Kamion> maswan: cron.daily runs at 3 and 33 minutes past the hour, usually takes a few minutes
<cybrjackle|ubunt> that sucks
<cybrjackle|ubunt> think i blew my audigy 2 zs card the other day
<cybrjackle|ubunt> or a couple channels anyway
<andred> I'm content with the fact that menus are used instead of desktop icons, although I think it might be harder for people to find what they need. How about splitting up the Computer menu in two menus, one containing obviously computer related stuff like "System Configuration", "Disks", "Network" (and perhaps Logout and Lock Screen) and then having another menu with more user-oriented items such as Home, Documents, Search for files, etc?
<maswan> Kamion: this ought to be ok then? 10,40 * * * * /var/conf/ftp-deb/bin/ubuntu
<maswan> Kamion: or should I add another 5 minutes, just to be sure?
<cybrjackle|desk> andred, i liked the new menu layout
<punkass_> Kamion: i am not sure what it is
<cybrjackle|desk> daniels, still here?
<ggi> I probably sort of asked this earlier, but why doesn't universe include stuff from Debian contrib?
<maswan> (sorry for the re-use of the ftp-deb user, but it has kind of ended up as the one with a $HOME and infrastructure to host a bunch of scripts, cron and triggered)
<wilhem> Kamion: alright. And for x86? Where is only one CD image available on the website. I guess it is the installable CD. Is there already a live CD for x86?
<andred> cybrjackle|desk, I like the general idea, but I think too many different items are lumped under "Computer".
<Kamion> maswan: sounds fine
<wilhem> Kamion: oops... "Where is" should read "There is"
* cybrjackle|desk cries because he blew his card ;( "sniff sniff"
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: hey dude
<maswan> Kamion: Ok, let me know if you want it updated or so. I don't have the space currently for all those cdimages though.
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: your monitor is, um, interesting :)
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: i know how to support it, it just needs some work
<Kamion> wilhem: the live CD wasn't updated in time for the preview, and wasn't suitable for release at the time; it'll be there for final release
<cybrjackle|desk> hey i've rebooted 3x since i've had ubuntu on here and each time i have to remove all the nvidia packages and re-install them
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: where do you find this bizzare hardware? :)
<maswan> Kamion: Oh, and feel free to point dns records there if you want. :)
<Kamion> maswan: not something I can do
<cybrjackle|desk> i have a lot of sun hardware and the monitor has a big SUN on it ;)
<Kamion> maswan: (that's elmo's bailiwick)
<elmaya> is there a way to setup grub to not press the esc button for the menu choices?
<cybrjackle|desk> but its really a sony
<wilhem> Kamion: OK, thanks for the info.
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: why the hell it's reporting custom resolutions of 2288x1430 @ 123Hz is totally beyond me
<maswan> Kamion: ACK
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: can it actually do that?
* cybrjackle|desk would like to see ubuntu running on sparc too
<cybrjackle|desk> not sure, haven't tried it
<Deft> daniels, I have a very normal monitor that doesn't get detected, fancy that instead?
<scaroo> elmaya, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment the "hidemenu" line
<daniels> Deft: oooer :)
<cybrjackle|desk> let me look something up on sunsolve
<scaroo> elmaya, then run grub -install
<daniels> Deft: please email the output of 'sudo xresprobe dummy' and 'sudo ddcprobe' to daniel.stone@canonical.com
<scaroo> grub-install
<elmaya> thanls scaroo
<elmaya> thanks
<Mitario> daniels, do you have test ubuntu packages of xorg somewhere?
<cybrjackle|desk> http://sunsolve.sun.com/handbook_pub/Devices/Monitor/MONITOR_Color_21_Prem_Flat_CRT.html
<cybrjackle|desk> daniels, ^^^
<daniels> Mitario: no, sorry
<Mitario> ok np
<cybrjackle|desk> thats the puppy
<daniels> cybrjackle|desk: that monitor inspired the creation of a resolution blacklist
<daniels> which ignores known bizzare resolutions
<cybrjackle|desk> ;)
<cybrjackle|desk> I only do the 1600x1200 anyway
<cybrjackle|desk> aru, ??
<punkass_> so if its ipw wireless how do i go about making it work?
<aru> yes?
<cybrjackle|desk> mdk
<Deft_u> daniels: sent hopefully, but I've never used Evolution, so I'm just hoping it's set up right (My name is Phil btw)
<punkass_> Kamion: where should i send my lspci outputs u wanted?
<cybrjackle|desk> aru, mdkusers.org ??
<cybrjackle|desk> board
<aru> I have no idea what you are talking about
<cybrjackle|desk> ok
<cybrjackle|desk> different aru ;)
<Deft_u> or not, time to ssh to somewhere with thunderbird...
<punkass_> Kamion: according to lspci it is :  Broadcom Corporation BCM94306 802.11g (rev 03)
<cybrjackle|desk> daniels, i would say it is pretty safe to say not to many people will be running this monitor.
<jbailey> Is Canonical accepting money for support on ubuntu yet?
<tseng> jbailey: ubuntu isnt even finished yet
<tseng> this is a beta period
<clee> tseng: but jbailey wants to throw money at them anyway :)
<tseng> heh
<jbailey> tseng: Yes, but some companies will accept money being thrown at them to get support during a beta period.
<tseng> make the check out to Daniel Stone
<dat> hey.. i'm on a laptop w/ no cdrom and no floppy.. what options do i have to install ubuntu?
<tseng> support his drinking habit
<Tomcat_> dat: Network?
<jbailey> tseng: I've never seen him in a habit.  I suspect he'd look... amusing.
<tvon|X31> dat: PXE boot?
<dat> i'll make it easier for you.. i have a linux distro on here already
<tseng> dat: netboot?
<jbailey> clee: I will take the fastest path to a support Debian-based distro. =)
<dat> no PXE
<clee> jbailey: :)
<tvon|X31> dat: pxe boot == boting off of ether...ah, okay
<dat> er.. YES. .pxe
<jbailey> clee: supported, rather.
<clee> jbailey: I can only second the recommendation that you donate to daniels
<tvon|X31> It is possible to build grub with pxe support, though I have not done it
<tvon|X31> dat: oh, if you have PXe and another box around you can setup dhcp and tftp...there are HOWTO's around for doing this
<clee> jbailey: seriously. anything to get us Xorg 6.8 packages faster.
<tvon|X31> dat: I have a laptop with no drives and I've installed it over PXE a number of times
<tvon|X31> though the initial server setup was a pain
<dat> tvon|X31: already having a distro on here doesn't give me a head start?
<tvon|X31> dat: not really....you could fudge an install if you have a spare partition and want to use debootstrap to setup a debian chroot, and then upgrade it with ubuntu sources
<Deft_u> has anyone had any problem with keyboard shortcuts? my windows keys aren't being recognised as modifiers
<dat> tvon|X31: can you point me to some howto's
<tvon|X31> dat: for what, the chroot or the pxe?
<yuran> can't lilo boot straight from an .iso on an existing filesystem? 
<tseng> grub can
<tseng> no idea about lilo
<yuran> well, then that's the solution :)
<tvon|X31> hrm, thats spiffy, wasnt aware
<dat> tvon|X31: well.. i've setup a pxe server before.. w/ knoppix..
<dat> tvon|X31: so i can handle that.. and i can handle the chroot part
<tvon|X31> dat: then you need to google around about tftp and pxelinux
<dat> what i'm not sure about is the net install w/ ubuntu
<dat> tvon|X31: why can't i just use the pxe server from knoppix.. worked like a charm for when I setup this install
<tvon|X31> dat: basically you setup tftp/pxelinux to boot off of the installation image, instead of the knoppix or terminal client image..
<dat> tvon|X31: ahh.. isn't there a net install or something?
<aru> i think I have a bad hdd... my install keeps hanging
<dat> i also have a flash drive that i should be able to make bootable
<punkass_> so i have this dell d600 with a Broadcom BCM94306 wireless build in...is there anything ubuntu has for this or do i have to install the ndiswrappers etc?
<tvon|X31> dat: you have to boot off of *something* to get the net install going
<tvon|X31> dat: you can try the flash drive, I was never able to get mine to boot
<dat> tvon|X31: yes.. i have a pendrive
<dat> tvon|X31: 256mb
<dat> tvon|X31: which should be able to be bootable
<tvon|X31> dat: if you can get that bootable, then find a netboot floppy image or mini-cd image and go that route
<aru> if i quit the install while its copying remaining packages to the disk, will it still boot?
<dat> are there ubuntu mini-cd images?
<tvon|X31> dunno
<subterrific> daniels: not yet
<subterrific> err dat
<dat> sweet.. maybe i'll just try to hunt around for a usb cdrom drive or something
<subterrific> lagged autocomplete
<punkass_> so any thoughts on my wireless issue?
<tvon|X31> dat: well, one route to go....heh...is to find a Best Buy or a place with a solid return policy and get a usb floppy/cdrom, do the install and then return it
<Mayday> there are mini-cd images, i installed from a 4.4mb iso, that pulled most stuff from the net
<tvon|X31> In good concious I can't advocate that method, but it...erm...worked for me in the past
<elmaya> install ndiswrapper
<punkass_> ok...is it in debian...or should i just get it from cvs?
<||cw> if it's G you'll probably need the wrappers
<subterrific> Mayday: where?
<punkass_> ok cuz right now it just says there is no wireless devices found
<ajmitch_> hey ||cw :)
<||cw> 'lo
<Mayday> subterrific: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Mayday> i guess it is in the ubuntu archive to
<||cw> has anyone else noticed/cared that lilo isn't in warty?  I kind don't like grub
<subterrific> oh cool
<elmaya> yup
<elmaya> i hate grub
<Deft> ||cw, do you really see grub for that long? it is a lot better and all...
<||cw> well, it's a dual boot laptop, so I see it often enough
<falkryn> gag beats em all (lilo and grub) actually
<jbailey> Why do you hate grub?
<pestilence> i'm having trouble with sound, can anybody help me?
<||cw> until I can figure out dv/dvd editing in linux I kinda have to have windows
<subterrific> what is wrong with grub?
<falkryn> especially if like me you like to do nasty things like use bsd, linux, solaris, windows, and such
<mako> does ubuntu come with an "internet connecting tool which can handle an usb-dsl-modem"?
<mako> jbailey: hola!
<elmaya> grub is bad
<subterrific> why?
<Deft> you can change how grub looks, I wouldn't expect it to be included 'cause boot loaders screw up so much anyway with only one to think about
<azeem> mako: see seb128's post on -devel
<azeem> maybe that's it
<jbailey> Heya mako, long time!
<||cw> jbailey: just the number of time it's failed to install for me with reason, and that (at least as ubuntu's default) it doesn't start off by showing me a menu
<||cw> *with no reason
<||cw> mako: yes, if you can find a driver for your modem
<seb128> mako: here we need eagle-usb for this
<seb128> which is in universe for the moment
<falkryn> ||cw: seriously guys, check out gag if you hate grub.  much much better, has saved me a ton of trouble since I started using it.
<||cw> Deft: I'd agree with that, except the installer offers lilo
<mako> azeem: is that the only option?
<mako> sorry.. for seb128 
<azeem> no idea
<Mayday> ||cw: just comment out the "hiddenmenu" row in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mako> seb128: i'll forward you an email i got about someone asking for this
<mako> he asks two question, the first is easy "whats our bootloader", but i don't know about the second
<seb128> mako: why not following on the lists ?
<mako> he sent it to me offlist, i don't want to forward it
<seb128> ok
<mako> i mean, not to an archived public list
<mako> i'll happily forward it to you :)
<seb128> but if somebody wants to replty on my mail on ubuntu-devel about eagle-usb ... feel free :)
<seb128> ok 
<||cw> now back to wireless... I've got a orinoco based card that's i've gotten working on deb sarge with a 2.4 kernel, same method didn't work in ubuntu, does 2.6 kernel some different way?  I found the method that worked on google and tried to find a new one but couldn't find one
<mdz> ||cw: orinoco should work out of the box, at least the cards I've used
<dat> <tvon|X31> dat: well, one route to go....heh...is to find a Best Buy or a place with a solid return policy and get a usb floppy/cdrom, do the install and then return it
<elmaya> is apt-get ready to use in default instalation... i did apt-get install samba and is stucked
<dat> tvon|X31: yeah. that's true
<||cw> it's a wpc11 v2.5, having odd issues though, won't even light up until I restart pcmcia service... maybe I should start there
<||cw> elmaya: if you answered yes to set it up during install, then it should be ready.  check /etc/apt/source.list
<||cw> sources.list
<mdz> elmaya: the servers are a bit loaded right now; give it a minute
<elmaya> ok
<elmaya> hehe its working now
<mako> jdub: any reason we we wouldn't want the ubuntu lists gmame'ed?
<Elyran> sorry
<Elyran> what's the default FS type on ubuntu ?
<||cw> ext3
<||cw> i think
<Elyran> oki thx
<crimsun> ext3
<Elyran> thxw
<||cw> I do manual so I wasn't sure, but when you create a partition it defaults to ext3
<djtansey> has anyone updated from sarge to warty here? if you had problems, where were they?
<punkass_> ok i am trying to build the ndiswrapper but it wants kernel-image or sources....but i cant seem to find any for the 2.6.8.1-2-386 kernel that ubuntu comes with
<||cw> there's no kernel-header package?  or kernel-source?
<punkass_> there is ...but not for that kernel
<punkass_> 2.6.7 is as high as they go
<azeem> it's linux-source, AFAIK
<||cw> weird, even sarge has a 2.6.8
<punkass_> azeem..thanks that looks like it
<[Clint] > and linux-image
<punkass_> thanks...linux-image seems to be already installed
<lamont_r> linux-image-2.6-686 is your friend s/686/whatever/
<Deft_u> 686? does that really exist?
<Chriffer> pentium 2/ amd k6 and above are 686s
<Deft_u> (the kernel image I mean, I'm fairly sure 686 exists itself)
<Chriffer> bah!
<Deft_u> fairly annoying using 386 instead of my normal k7 images...
<mdz> jdub: ping?
<rexiboy> hello
<rexiboy> trying out ubuntu for the first time, installed the amd64 but got problem with x
<Deft_u> hmm, dpkg -l doesn't show the same as the synaptic list
<psi> do the madwifi drivers included support wpa or do you need to grab the ones from cvs?
<punkass_> You dont seem to have sources for your kernel; install them in /usr/src, link /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build to it and try again
<punkass_> how would i go about that?
<punkass_> i know its ln -s
<Deft> do you have the sources in place?
<Deft> that is, /usr/src/linux-whatever linked to /usr/src/linux
<punkass_> yeah i just installed linux-sources-2.6.8 
<sivang> mdz : i have upgraded an hour ago, still no go at printing. tried even to remove the printer and recreate it
<punkass_> hmmm not sure where the pkg put them
<Deft> well, when you find them:
<punkass_> oh i see it put them in usr/src but as a bz2
<Deft> ok, first unwrap that
<Deft> (cd /usr/src/, then tar xjf linux...bz2)
<punkass_> yup in the process
<punkass_> ok done
<An-tonio> hi
<Deft> then, probably the best way (I don't know how ubuntu kernel releases will work,) is to:
<mdz> sivang: usb printer or parallel?
<Deft> cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<mdz> sivang: please note it in the bug
<sivang> mdz : ok :) off to the bugzilla 
<Deft> then ln -s /usr/src/linux... build
<punkass_> just the linux-XXX folder?
<punkass_> er directory
<Deft> yes
<punkass_> ok
<lamont_r> jdub/mdz around?
<gpart> are there any screenshots of the ubuntu default screen online?
<punkass_> hmm still getting the same error
<mdz> lamont_r: yes
<rexiboy> need some help configuring x :( "can't find screen"
<rexiboy> I thought ubuntu was going to work right away...
<punkass_> build -> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.8.1
<lamont_r> 1333 - one line fix.  I think 1341 is about 3 lines...
<lamont_r> mdz: whaddya think?
<EpheMeroN> hello ppl
<lamont_r> 1333 is dead solid (deleted one too many lines from config...)  1341 is bad handling of no-hostname case, which I need to dig into more...
<mdz> lamont_r: 1333 approved, 1341 you say it's not reproducible?
<rexiboy> i guess no one can help here
<lamont_r> well, the only way it would be reproducable is if $myhostname was null at the end of postinst (which is fatal to newaliases, so I didn't run it...)
<azeem> gpart: check osnews.com
<lamont_r> I need to reproduce that one to be able to close it correctly...
<lamont_r> and I think that's as simple as a non-network cold install.
<gpart> azeem, thangs
<gpart> s/g/k/g
<punkass_> rexiboy what is the error?
<keifer> hey, anyone on a mac have working sound?
<rexiboy> punkass can't load module v41 something can't find screen
<lamont_r> rexiboy: file a bug with the output (as root) of ddcprobe and xresprobe <driver> (where driver is the driver for your card)
<punkass_> anyone have any luck installing ndiswrapper on ubuntu?
<rexiboy> lamont_r, how am i supposed to do that :)
<azeem> punkass_: somebody from canonical was working on it AFAIK, dunno if it's getting integrated
<mdz> lamont_r: let's revisit 1341 when the bug has been identified
<lamont_r> mdz: yeah - working on it now/tonight.
<lamont_r> and stalling on 13333
<lamont_r> s/3//
#ubuntu 2004-09-29
<punkass_> azeem, i am trying to build it right now but it keeps saying it cant find the kernel sources
<punkass_> azeem, it told me to link build to /usr/src/linux-x.x.x and i did that..but still the same error
<azeem> sorry, I don't ubuntu installed anymore right now
<punkass_> ok
<Deft_u> punkass_, what's the exact error?
<punkass_> Deft_u: one sec
<kevin__> Deft_u:(punkass from laptop)make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper/driver'
<kevin__> You don't seem to have sources for your kernel;  install them in /usr/src, link /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build to it and try again.
<parax> hello there!
<cybrjackle|lappy> hi
<keifer> yar
<parax> this distro is really great! I've installed on a PC, and all was recognized (the first time, after Knoppix, that a Debian based distro detects all my hardware)
<sivang> mdz : no admin allowed at the cups web interface?
<kevin__> make[2] : *** [prereq_check]  Error 1
<kevin__> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper/driver'
<parax> sivang: It seems that root account is deactivated
<keifer> you can sudo though
<parax> sivang: you can activate it typing "sudo passwd root"
<parax> sivang: and typing the new password for root
<sivang> parax : i haev already set it up :)
<parax> keifer: yes, you can sudo, but ubuntu development team forgets to change synaptic icon, because it asks for the passwd ;)
<keifer> ah
<Deft> punkass, really strange that one, are you sure you have read access to them as whatever user you are compiling as?
<seb128> mdz: here ?
<parax> sivang: hum.. ok, I just read that message :)
<lamont_r> Kamion: you asleep, or still awake?
<steveb> what? no default newsreader?
<lamont_r> steveb: good point.. :-(
<seb128> evolution
<kevin__> Deft: i am just running: sudo fakeroot debian/rules binary
<lamont_r> steveb: the new generation doesn't believe in text-mode anything, it seems...
<steveb> yeah, kinda in the old PAN habit still
* lamont_r doesn't use evo.
<kevin__> Deft: and i dont see any permission errors
<parax> all applications that are not part of gnome aren't accesible through icons, like in Debian (Debian menu), are they?
<jsubl2> steveb pan is available
<jsubl2> apt-cache search newsreader
<steveb> jusbl2: yeah, just gotta install it...no problem
<Elyran> I use a NNTP as an every day basis for work, and I really like Thundebird and PAN. 
<Elyran> In fact i prefer PAN for short thrads and Thunderbird for huge threads ...
<Elyran> if it helps ...
<steveb> Elyran: I'll take a look at Thunderbird, not familiar with it yet. Thnx
<Elyran> My pleasure
<lamont_r> mdz: found one path through the code that would produce a null myhostname - requires no networking at install time, AFAI can tell.
<punkass_> hmm this is frusterating.. :)
<Deft> kevin__, does normal ./configure && make work?
<kevin__> from which directory?
<Deft> the module source directory
<azeem> kevin__: sudo fakeroot is bogus
<azeem> just fakeroot should be enough
<kevin__> oh i am just following some howto on ndiswrapper site
<kevin__> ok
<lamont_r> kevin__: that's scary in what it says about clue-factor...
<lamont_r> that they put that on their web site, that is...
<kevin__> well it doesnt say sudo fakeroot
<kevin__> its just when i run just fakeroot i get permission errors
<lamont_r> ok.  that's better.
<azeem> kevin__: did you extract the source as root?
<sladen> kevin__: you probably want   fakeroot  for building stuff and  sudo  for installing it
<azeem> or used 'sudo debian/rules build'?
<kevin__> well since there is no "root" i did it as sudo
<mdz> seb128: here
<azeem> kevin__: in general, building Debi^Wubuntu stuff never requires real root priviledges
<mdz> sivang: that is correct
<kevin__> ah
<seb128> mdz: just noticed after comments from some french users, but the default browser is english only ? 
<mdz> seb128: it is unless you install mozilla-firefox-locale-fr, apparently
<seb128> arg
<mdz> it is like openoffice
<seb128> at least epiphany is localized
<kevin__> Deft: there is no configure in the module source dir
<seb128> mdz: yes, but apparently the browser is much more used
<seb128> and people are annoying to get an english one
<mdz> seb128: the firefox locales are about 5M installed, total
<seb128> annoyed
<mdz> seb128: I think we can probably include them in desktop
<seb128> would be nice
<lamont_r> mdz: should
<mdz> I've added them to supported
<mdz> we'll discuss it on the list
<seb128> thanks
<mdz> seb128: could you start the discussion?
<seb128> ok
<seb128> mdz: on -devel ?
<mdz> seb128: ubuntu-devel, yes
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Deft> kevin__, noticed that now, there is actually a deb target in the makefile though, they seem to be complicating things for some reason
<mdz> Kamion: here?
<kevin__> Deft: oh..thats what i dont need...things more complicated
<kevin__> Deft: would i be better to just get the source?
<Deft> anyway... I need ndiswrapper so I will try and sort it out, may have to wait until I can download the ubuntu linux source though, as I'd like to try and work out the "proper" way to do it
<seb128> mdz: BTW, do we have a trace somewhere of why we choose firefox instead of epiphany which is the GNOME browser ?
<kevin__> ah ok..
<seb128> mdz: epiphany guys was wondering the reasons, and to be honest I don't really why :)
<mdz> seb128: that decision was before sounder existed, right?
<mdz> so it must have been on the internal list
<mdz> or was it in Oxford?
<seb128> not sure ...
<seb128> we were thinking to both options for a while IIRC
<Deft> epiphany does have one big mozilla shape problem of course
<seb128> I don't remember when it has been decided
<lamont_r> gone for about 45-60 min
<azeem> personally, I think using firefox spoils the whole UI integration. I never used it before yesterday and I thought it looked more GNOMEish
<xLobeznox> hi
<jdandr2> I thought there was a "restricted" repository for things like DVD/flash ...  or should I setup "debian-millart" or something like that...?
<xLobeznox> I'm not using ubuntu, but I would like to know how to add the trash panel to de gnome-panel, I obtain this error after I compiled:
<xLobeznox> Unable to acquire monitor of the Trash directory
<xLobeznox> and I cant use it
<seb128> you already asked on irc.gnome.org
<seb128> you will not get more reply here
<toothpick> Is there a tutorial for nvidia or should I just use debians docs?
<kevin__> toothpick: install nvidia-glx add nvidia to /etc/modules and change nv to nvidia in XF86config-4
<toothpick> kevin__: that is what I didn't do...add nvidia to /etc/modules
<toothpick> is that /etc/modules just a text file that I append nvidia too? as in insmod nvidia?
<kevin__> its just txt file
<kevin__> and all u add is   nvidia at the bottom
<toothpick> thanks
<kevin__> np
<toothpick> how do I change to have windows be the default boot up with grub?
<azeem> toothpick: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<toothpick> azeem ok....when I ran another linux distro with grub it kept whatever you chose last as what it would do next...that was nice.
<toothpick> Trying to remember the distro...will come to me in a moment...
<azeem> dunno about that
<Deft> isn't the boot prefs app installed from gnome-system-tools?
<sivang> mdz : bug opened
<mdz> sivang: bug commented
<mdz> toothpick: to do that, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change "default 0" to "default saved"
<sivang> mdz : gush you're quick :)
<toothpick> thanks!
<toothpick> I'm burning ubuntu now (for the second time) left the other cd at work...and will install that here.
<[Scizo] > looks good
<kevin__> just installed ubuntu on the bosses laptop...thats why i need the wireless to work :)
<[Scizo] > ubuntu that is
* [Scizo]  is wondering where anjuta is hiding :)
<Qerub> toothpick: savedefault is your friend
<Qerub> toothpick: oh, sorry. too late.
<toothpick> np
<sivang> mdz : commented back
<jdandr2> anyone get a "dvdnav_get_next_block" when trying to play a dvd?
<kevin__> so any others wanna try and help me get this ndiswrapper working? :)
<Qerub> kevin__: google for ndiswrapper-source and build the module package against the kernel you're using
<kevin__> yeah thats what i am trying to to
<kevin__> to do*
<kevin__> source is already there, and created the link like it asked
<kevin__> "You don't seem to have sources for your kernel;  install them in /usr/src, link /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build to it and try again."
<Qerub> i'm not thinking of the source available on ndiswrapper's homepage
<kevin__> ?
<Qerub> http://rigtorp.se/debian/unstable/ndiswrapper-source_0.10-1_all.deb
<tolo> Hi to all/Hola a todos
* jdandr2 doesn't even know where to look to figure out DVDs on ubuntu ... hints???  mailing list is empty.. I have libdvdcss installed ... :(
<lamont> moof
<trukulo> hola tolo
<Elyran> jdtry libdvdread also
<elmaya> ok where are the sources of the kernel?
<kevin__> ndiswrapper-source_0.10-1_i386.deb this is the one i originally used...what is the difference?
<trukulo> jdandr2, try totem
<trukulo> or xine
<Elyran> jdandr2, and make sure /dev/dvd symink is good ans coorect chmod
<jdandr2> trukulo, got totem and libddvdread (both came with ubuntu default install)
<jdandr2> I hear the disk spink up when I click play DVD in totem
<trukulo> you need css support from marillat repositories
<Elyran> jdandr2, then jsut launch xine dvd://
<wido> i've just seen the ubuntu kde packages. but they're kde3.2. anyone knows if and when 3.3 packages will be available?
<jdandr2> trukulo, can you tell me a source.list line for marillat?
<trukulo> jdandr2, wait a minute
<tolo> One hour running Ubuntu
<tolo> I am a happy man
<trukulo> wido, kde won't be supported in first version
<Adonijah-> tolo, i agree, although i think it's mostly gnome 2.8 that makes me so happy ;)
<trukulo> deb http://debian.xmixahlx.com/packages/unstable/ ./
<tolo> I was running Guadalinex for amonth and I was quiet happy
<Livewire-> is the Ubuntu distro shipping on the 30th sept?
<trukulo> tru this
<tolo> but packages were foe sid
<elmaya> where do i get the source of the kernel?
<Adonijah-> elmaya, apt-get install kernel-source ?
<trukulo> tolo, i don't like guadalinex way of development
<elmaya> ok
<Adonijah-> elmaya, err..hold on
<trukulo> there's no real roadmap
<thom> linux-source-2.6.8.1
<tolo> What I like of guadalinex is that after trying other distros I do love debian and apt get
<Adonijah-> elmaya, yeah that ;)
<elmaya> :)
<tolo> so Guadalinex had a good repository
<Adonijah-> elmaya, sudo apt-get install linux-source
<trukulo> tolo, but that's inherent of debian, not guadalinex
<trukulo> tolo, guadalinex has a big problem with security updates in future
<tolo> I kniow, but guadalinex was my 1st Debian
<tolo> did not know
<ryanohorn> where is gcc installed in ubuntu
<trukulo> at least, that's what i can see in development lists
<Adonijah-> ryanohorn, it's not installed by default afaik
<tolo> Also I got a copy of Linex 2004
<elmaya> :) getting
<tolo> but I will keep with Ubuntu
<trukulo> tolo, it's the same, it's componentized linux from progeny
<Adonijah-> ryanohorn, when it did install, it installed as /usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Livewire-> is the Ubuntu distro shipping on the 30th sept?
<Adonijah-> Livewire-, faq question
<tolo> Do some of you use Azureus? Can someone help me installing JRE?
<Adonijah-> tolo, oi
<ggi> tolo: There's a good Java-on-Debian guide here, if that helps: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<tolo> the prob comes that in the repository of Ubuntu theer is n JRE
<tolo> thx ggi
<trukulo> tolo: nor even in debian
<jdandr2> thanks trukulo .. xine seems to work except no sound...  
<Deft> there's free java in debian, but that's not up to a lot
<tolo> I thought, maybe I am mistake that I used Synatyc
<trukulo> jdandr2, look mixer, perhaps it's mute
<trukulo> tolo, there's no synaptic related, it's not in repositories, as i know
<jdandr2> trukulo, it just is via PCM not anything special right?
<Adonijah-> ryanohorn, it looks like if you do sudo apt-get install gcc, gcc-3.3.4 gets installed as /usr/bin/gcc
<tolo> ggi, thx it looks great
<trukulo> jdandr2, yes, but many times, with alsa, volume it's muted
<trukulo> check it
<ggi> tolo: It definetly works with Debian, though I haven't tried it with Ubuntu yet. I'm doing so.
<tolo> ggi I want JRE for azureus, anyway from Sinaptyc I installed the bittorrent app, it's great but the gui does not work and I must use btdownloadcurses, whichI don't understand as easy as a gui
<psi> has anyone tried to change the default media player from totem to e.g. mplayer? i can add new applications but it just wont let me select another default
<azeem> tolo: perhaps bittornado is available?
<trukulo> tolo: btdownloadgui doesn't work?
<tolo> thx azeem, trukulo I have a problem with a Python Lybrary
<trukulo> psi: that's mime related
<trukulo> tolo, what library?
<azeem> tolo: bittornado is python as well, AFAIK
<thom> yeah, it is
<trukulo> what's te problem?
<ggi> tolo: The required library isn't a dependency, it's a in suggests or recommends, I forget.
<tolo> I will check and tel you
<tolo> just a sec
<trukulo> ok
<ggi> tolo: I thought as much. Apt-get install this: libwxgtk2.4-python
<tolo> that one ggi
<psi> trukulo: do you know why i can't change it?
<trukulo> psi, no, i'm not in ubuntu now, i'm in sarge
<trukulo> so i can't look at it
<psi> okay
<psi> it seems totem is greedy - i've changed some other applications without problems
<tolo> ggi
<trukulo> do you have mplayer installed?
<trukulo> silly question :P
<tolo> sorry ggi from my command line I try apt-get?
<trukulo> tolo: try this
<psi> yeah :)
<trukulo> sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python
<tolo> Oh god sorry sudo, I forget
<psi> trukulo: i can right-click and choose open with mplayer
<ggi> tolo: Yeah. What trukulo said.
<trukulo> psi, and does it work?
<psi> yes
<trukulo> psi, so it can be a bug, don't know
<tolo> pu,pu,pu.. no, sorry, apt-get can not find it, will try with 2.3
<crimsun> jre 1.50rc works fine with mozilla-firefox in Ubuntu
<tolo> I think the problem is in my repository
<ggi> tolo: It's in universe.
<trukulo> tolo: edit your sources
<tolo> so automatically must work with a command of apt-get?
<tolo> thx trukulo
<trukulo> if you hace universe reposity enabled, it has
<trukulo> s/hace/have
<Adonijah-> crimsun, unless you're running amd64 probably ;)
<crimsun> Adonijah-: i'm not leet enough for that
<tolo> trukulo/ggi If I enable Universe, is better that I uncheck the other sources?
<trukulo> crimsun, you don't need to be leet to have an amd64, you need money
<ggi> tolo: Yeah. Comment them out.
<trukulo> tolo, only enable the repositories you need
<trukulo> but that's more a way of thinking than a suggest
<tolo> ggi/trukulo thx now downloading
<trukulo> well, time to sleep
<trukulo> tolo, you're wellcome
<tolo> bye trukulo/buenas noches
<trukulo> see you tomorrow... perhaps
<trukulo> tolo, y cuida la flauta
<tolo> :D
* trukulo time to sleep
<tolo> ggi yeah it works
<tolo> :hugs with humanity ggi
<ggi> tolo: Grand. I'll tell you if I get Java working with that guide. It's going well.
<elmaya> agg
<elmaya> ok im trying to install ndiswrapper
<toothpick> Greets...enjoying ubuntu now at home.
<elmaya> i get this message make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<elmaya> ?
<mdz> elmaya: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<elmaya> oh
<Adonijah-> i think these things should be in a FAQ or the wiki ;)
<Adonijah-> elmaya, yeah, that fixes it
<elmaya> what's the uname-r do
<Adonijah-> returns the kernel version I think
<Adonijah-> since there are multiple kernel header packages
<Adonijah-> it makes sure the right one gets installed
<tolo> well good night from Spain, see you all tomorrow
<ggi> tolo: The Java-on-Debian guide I linked to is valid for Ubuntu, should you want to use Azureus at some point.
* robertj gets all giddy about Ubuntu
<robertj> finally downloading the iso
<subterrific> me too
<subterrific> it rocks
<tolo> thx ggi bye, I can say this been a very helpful community
<robertj> I've only been using Debian since 2.0, so I hope you guys are standing buy to help out!
<tolo> bye
<elmaya> fuck
<elmaya> thanks mdz Adonijah- got it now :)
<Knio2> Hi
<kevin__> ahhh...i cant get ndiswrapper to install
<kevin__> goin crazy
<phlaegel> so... anybody tried changing keyboard shortcuts? mod4 (aka super/windows key) doesn't work as a modifier for me. anybody else?
<Chriffer> check out the keyboard config applet thing
<phlaegel> that's what I'm talking about.
<Chriffer> I had to mess with it to get my right alt working with a dvorak map
<Chriffer> there are some options on the third tab
<phlaegel> I select a function to map, hit mod4, and it assigns it without another key.
<Chriffer> this isnt in the shortcuts this is in the keyboard setup
<phlaegel> yeah, just realized that's what you meant... looking now
<phlaegel> only thing I see there is that by default super is mapped to the win keys, which is what I expected. the problem is the shortcut applet doesn't recognize it as a modifier.
<giard> so, great job
<Chriffer> It may not be meant as a modifier
<giard> ubuntu rocks
<phlaegel> it'd be the first time I've seen that. I've been using it as a modifier for months in fvwm and gnome 2.6.
<wido> i'm new to ubuntu/debian. which package do i have to install in order to be able to compile my own packages? when i run configure it fails because it can't find a c-compiler. however a gcc-3.4 binary exists
<clee> try apt-get install build-essential
<clee> that was the name, I think
<wido> ah, thanks. i'll try that 
<giard> is there any trick to getting video working?
<giard> my video plays, I can hear the audio, but I can't see anything
<wido> clee: thanks again. it worked :)
<clee> wido: np
<m_tthew> giard: totem-xine in universe has more codecs than gstreamer (installed by default)
<giard> m_tthew: thanks
<giard> m_tthew: I just got "totem-xine is not available"
<Kamion> punkass: file a bug in bugzilla, please - bug reports on IRC get lost really easily, and a permanent record makes it much more likely we won't forget
<Kamion> lamont: ?
<giard> m_tthew: is that part of another sourcE?
<mdz> m_tthew: yes, it's in universe
<dieman> ho hum
<dieman> i got a jaywalking ticket today
<dieman> :|
<tseng> a what?
<zack> wow. that happens?
<dieman> zack: yeahnoshit.
<dieman> tseng: walking when the 'dont walk' sign is up
<tseng> hahaha
<tseng> make half the people downtown here would be in jail
<dieman> actually, it was the don't walk picture, which if your pedantic enough is not a legal dont walk sign, but hey.
<tseng> for repeat offenses
<dieman> heh
<dieman> i think its like a $100 ticket
<dieman> too
<Knio2> Would you guys be willing to help a newbie (me) install ubuntu in about 3 hours ?
<tseng> Knio2: its freaking easy
<unshavenyak> I must say, this distro is quite awesome
<dieman> Knio2: there is usually someone around
<tseng> you put in the cd and blam
<dieman> Knio2: i'll be around, most likely -- but yeah, its pretty easy
<tseng> so if you get stuck ask.
<Knio2> i've had problems with other "easy" distros :(
<phlaegel> ever installed windows? ubuntu is much easier.
<dieman> Knio2: this one doesn't have 50-thousand-questions.
<zack> ubuntu doesn't work on my SATA system... which kinda lame as debian does :\
<HrdwrBoB> zack: define doesn't work?
<Kamion> zack: please send us lspci and lspci -n info for that, it's usually trivial to make work
<Knio2> i'm acctualy in the middle of 5 hours of installing windows right now... it decided it didn't like to boot any more *GRRR*
<zack> HrdwrBoB: it doesn't give me any actual options to partition.
<unshavenyak> yeah there's like a grand total of two questions asked during install if you don't use the expert mode at the prompt
<Kamion> zack: if this is a sata_nv chipset, I just uploaded support for that today
<unshavenyak> partition question and network..done
<dieman> Kamion: is discover1-data sync'ed with sid?
<dieman> Kamion: in ubuntu?
<zack> Kamion: nope, it's an i915
<Kamion> (but Debian doesn't support that yet, so I guess it can't be that)
<Kamion> dieman: not quite, it's fairly close but I do have some work to do there
<dieman> Kamion: ok
<dieman> Kamion: i just resynced my local copy at work for my woody boxes
<dieman> like last week
<zack> i looks like someone modified ubuntu's d-i in a way that broke it for this particular system
<dieman> its getting to be fairly complete
<mdz> zack: more likely it was fixed in debian and hasn't yet been fixed in ubuntu
<dieman> zack: most likely the udeb for discover-data just doesn't have the i915 stuff in it
<zack> mdz: it works in d-i RC1, i hope you're not that far behind ;)
<Kamion> yes, if "someone" had modified ubuntu's d-i it would have been me and I'd know about it :)
<Kamion> zack: we froze warty before d-i RC1
<zack> aha!
<zack> :)
<Kamion> we've picked up most of the relevant fixes, but not necessarily everything
<Kamion> I steered clear of new partman, for example
<zack> ok
<zack> i wonder if i can shell into that box now... 
<Kamion> because I don't trust it (I've had to do a number of scary and not-very-intuitive fixes in d-i upstream to cope with it), Joey Hess isn't entirely convinced by it, and well, that's enough really
<Knio2> does ubuntu use kernel 2.6 ?
<Kamion> Knio2: yes
<zack> damn, i left sshd down :(
<clee> good job, zack 
<clee> zack: so how are you digging ubuntu?
<zack> Kamion: i hope your and debian's d-i can be parallel branches
<zack> clee: uh, not very much seeing as it won't install
<zack> :P
<clee> ha, weak
<zack> yeah, but this is treefrog and treefrog is special
<zack> all my workstations are special, come to think of it
<JanneM> dumb question: d-i is what exactly? debian-something?
<zack> JanneM: -installer
<JanneM> ah
<JanneM> ok
<clee> zack: heh.
<unshavenyak> hrmm odd, bittorrent won't work even with port forwarding setup on my router
<Knio2> ok, first question: I booted to the language selection screen... and nothing heppens when I hit enter/up/dn. caps lock and num lock don't light up, indicating that my keyboard isn't recognized ? same thing heppened last time I booted to a 2.6 kernel, I couldn't type.
<lamont> Kamion: can't remember what I was going to ask you.
<Kamion> lamont: fair enough :)
<Kamion> zack: I'm a debian-installer developer as well as an Ubuntu developer; I have a very strong personal interest in keeping the two as closely synced as I can, to reduce my own confusion levels if nothing else.
<Kamion> Knio2: what kind of keyboard?
<Knio2> Kamion: just a cheap PS/2 keyboard
<lamont> Kamion: can you think of any case where base-config would finish with a null hostname? (or empty /etc/hostname, /etc/resolv.conf?)
<zack> Kamion: great =D
<Kamion> Knio2: hm, not USB or anything then, very odd
<Kamion> lamont: I really don't know netcfg well enough to be sure of that
<Kamion> (not my strongest area of the installer ...)
<zack> hmm, it'll be great when debian has an installer that can ask all its questions first :)
<Kamion> netcfg is basically a massive state machine of state machines
<lamont> np.
<Kamion> zack: that's not really possible, by definition many of the questions rely on hardware detection that takes place after udeb retrieval which depends on earlier questions
<tseng> hey could someone add |*rxvt* to the prompt command setup in .bashrc
<Kamion> (not in the current design, that is, which is a pretty good design for non-weird criteria :-))
<Kamion> there is pretty complete preseeding support in very current d-i builds in Debian, though
<Kamion> you can do kickstart-style zero-question installs, as I understand it
<Kamion> somewhat machine-dependent by nature of course
<mdz> tseng: I don't see why not; please file a bug
<tseng> mdz: sure
<tseng> mdz: who to assign to?
<mdz> tseng: I'll take care of that
<tseng> rgr
<tseng> #1377
<Deft_u> is there going to be an "official" way of adding a mount point, for a usb drive or similar?
<azeem> Deft_u: mount points should not be exposed to users
<azeem> Deft_u: but perhaps if you specify it in /etc/fstab, project utopia will leave it alone
<Deft_u> but I need a mount point to be created so I can actually mount my drive, has utopia started doing this itself without me noticing?
<azeem> sure
<azeem> at least, that's the theory =)
<azeem> pmount is responsible for that in ubuntu, I think
<Kamion> 'pmount /dev/<whatever>'
<Kamion> then you magically get /media/<whatever>
<Deft_u> well, that doesn't happen out of the box anyway...
<mdz> in fact it does
<mdz> if you are logged into the desktop
<azeem> Deft_u: then perhaps hal is not running
<azeem> hald, that is
<azeem> Deft_u: try opening the 'Removal Storage' capplet
<Deft_u> are mount points going to be dynamic then? or always created the same for any particular device?
<mdz> currently, the mount point is named after the device path
<elmaya> is alsa loading on boot? cuz mi sound card is not being detected
<Deft_u> hald is running, device manager shows my usb volume, /dev/sdxx has been created, but no newuser-visible device...
<Deft_u> and double check... no new mount
<Knio2> no ideas on the keyboard ?
<azeem> Knio2: do you use a USB to PS/2 converter perhaps?
<mdz> elmaya: it should be automatically loaded by hotplug. what kind of sound card?
<Knio2> nope
<azeem> sorry, no
<elmaya> its a intel ac'97 laptop
<Knio2> just ps2... I hit enter at the bootloader and it works, as soon as the kernel loads it doesn't
<mdz> elmaya: lsmod | grep snd shows no sound drivers loaded?
<elmaya> lets see
<elmaya> well actually it shows
<elmaya> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<mdz> ok, looks like it's detected correctly the
<mdz> then
<mdz> perhaps it's just muted?
<Deft_u> azeem, could you tell me the sequence that's supposed to happen when I plug in a new usb storage thing, or maybe more useful, this was happens when I try:
<mdz> elmaya: another possibility is that your system has a second sound device, and the wrong one is found first
<elmaya> maybe
<Deft_u> azeem, running g-v-m in a terminal, it tells me that it can't mount (bas superblock or too many mount fs), but it doesn't create any new mount point that I can see
<mdz> (#1293)
<subterrific> why do i get these messages during boot?
<subterrific> VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda3.
<subterrific> VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hda3.
<Deft_u> azeem, mount (as root) straight to /mnt, works fine, and then surprisingly opens up in nautilus
<Kamion> subterrific: that's probably just the kernel wandering through all the filesystems it knows about 'cos it hasn't been explicitly told what that filesystem is
<subterrific> Kamion: fstab has it listed though
<azeem> Deft_u: sorry, I can't help you further. I don't really know what Canonical did with the project utopia stack
<jdub> hi all
<elmaya> mdz, when i open totem says: Device /dev/dsp does not exist
<jdub> mdz: here
<jdub> mako: i replied to that dude and said, please do
<Deft_u> azeem, ok, thanks for the clue anyway, I'll ask someone tomorrow
<jdub> mako: i thought you wre cc'ed
<tseng> hmm, i have a bit odd question
<tseng> in gentoo one of the xsession scripts (not sure where) ran bits from bash_profile
<tseng> so i could run keychain there, and source the pointer to the ssh-agent for the entire X environment
<tseng> im not sure how to duplicate this in ubuntu..
<mdz> jdub: hi, if I rang you I don't remember what it was about :-)
<tseng> sorry i cant be more specific.
<mdz> elmaya: aha
<mdz> elmaya: so snd-pcm-oss isn't getting loaded
<Kamion> didn't we fix that in alsa-base?
<mdz> yes, some time ago
<mdz> I have only seen one other circumstance which causes it to fail
<mdz> and that was that a 0-byte /etc/modprobe.conf was created by some tool, possibly alsaconf
<jeedee> Anyone has a clue why grub freeze at "Loading grub..." once Im done with the first installation stage? Thank you
<mdz> apparently, if /etc/modprobe.conf exists, modprobe ignores /etc/modprobe.d
<mdz> which is where the snd-pcm-oss trigger is
<mdz> elmaya: a long shot, but could you check for /etc/modprobe.conf?
<mdz> jeedee: are you using xfs?
<jeedee> Nope
<elmaya> lets see
<mdz> tseng: Computer->Desktop Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs
<tseng> mdz: i can make it run keychain there
<jeedee> Ext3... everything standard... my first stage complete, I get "Loading stage ..." then "Grub Loading..." and it stay there
<tseng> ( i did that )
<elmaya> mdz, i don't have modprobe.conf
<tseng> but can it source the file?
<tseng> ill try it for kicks.
<mdz> elmaya: ok, good
<jeedee> If at least it outputted an error
<mdz> elmaya: and you installed from the preview CD?
<elmaya> yup
<mdz> elmaya: try this:
<mdz> elmaya: log out of gnome, and on the text console, modprobe -r snd-intel8x0 snd-intel8x0m snd-pcm
<mdz> elmaya: then modprobe -v snd-intel8x0m
<jeedee> I tried installing on the same HD as Windows and another primary slave Hd and grub still freeze.. I might have to check SATA settings even if my disks are ide
<tseng> mdz: yes.. i cant source the resulting file into the environment from there it seems
<elmaya> mdz,  ok lemmie check
<mdz> jeedee: when it's hung, switch to console #2 (ctrl-alt-f2) and run ps to see what's hanging
<srbaker> so what does ubuntu give me that debian doesn't?
<srbaker> i have a machine here that i'm thinking i'll put ubuntu on
<elmaya> brb
<jeedee> oh, I did not know you could do that while in grub :) Thank you I'll try that..some peoples on forums seems to talk about the boot part in the first 8gb of the disk
<jdub> Kamion: lots of nice installer/hardware fixes i see :-) rocking!
<giard> wow, is almost everything compiled as a module by default in ubuntu?
<mdz> srbaker: gnome 2.8, 6-month release cycle, simplified install, Just Works(tm) technology
<Kamion> jdub: polishing phase :)
<azeem> ...and a nice trash applet
<mdz> that too
<jdub> mdz: wow, you stripped that down well ;)
<jdub> AND LOVE
<Kamion> giard: yeah; mind you that's the case in modern Debian too
<jdub> UBUNTU BRINGS YOU LOVE
<Kamion> giard: although we've added some more
<mdz> you love ubuntu and ubuntu loves you
<giard> hehe
<giard> that's cool
<giard> I wonder if this adm8211 (SMC Wireless PCMCIA card) will make it in
* jdub checks the morning mail -> whooosh!
<giard> having to compile it by hand is kinda a pain
<Kamion> giard: is it in the mainstream kernel, or a third-party thing?
<giard> Kamion: I think it's a third party at the moment
<Deft_u> jdub, would you be a good person to ask about utopia and usb drives?
<Kamion> giard: and is it one of the ones with binary-only firmware?
<Kamion> wow, OOo starts up pretty speedily on amd64
<giard> Kamion: I think it's source, but I didn't look that closely:  http://aluminum.sourmilk.net/adm8211/
<subterrific> just wait till its a native 64bit binary
<jdub> Deft_u: hopefully :) what's the prob?
<Kamion> of course the 2GB of RAM might help there
<tseng> nevermind me, i wrote a bit of bash hackery to solve the problem.
<giard> I just thought that if laptops were one of the big goals, the more wireless drivers the better
<zack> where are ubuntu's source packages?
<subterrific> Kamion: OOo 2 buuilds natively for amd64
<subterrific> its really fast
<Kamion> subterrific: yeah, I know
<HrdwrBoB> no sugar :/  I was forced to use kahlua in my coffee
<Deft_u> I can't find a way to make my usb pen mount automatically without it being in fstab
<srbaker> mdz: i run sid, tho.
<srbaker> mdz, so all of the ubuntu patches will be merged with sid, right?
<justdave> what component should a boot failure go under in Bugzilla?
<jdub> Deft_u: that is totally non-utopic
<Kamion> subterrific: we were talking about it for warty, but it obviously wasn't going to be there in time, so we did the ia32-libs hack
<srbaker> mdz, but ubuntu will be good for my non-development workstations, right?
<jdub> Deft_u: can you plug it in while hal-device-manager is running?
<mdz> srbaker: we have little or no control over that; so far, some have been merged, and some have not
<Kamion> justdave: depends what fails
<justdave> I get the kernel banner and a couple more lines, then it hangs
<Deft_u> jdub, glad you agree, it all shows up in device manager fine
<srbaker> mdz, oh.  hrm.  i'll probably put ubuntu on my other box
<mdz> srbaker: and there is no patch for 6-monthly releases
<srbaker> mdz, heh.  yeah, that sucks.
<Deft_u> jdub, if I run g-v-m in a terminal, it tells me it won't mount, the normal bad type, superblock or whatever message
<jdub> Deft_u: ok, do you have another usb-storage dvice?
<jdub> oh
<srbaker> mdz, there is a patch for 6-monthly releases.  it's called "34 paid employees" :)
<jdub> srbaker: and an iron will. ;)
<srbaker> jdub, heh.
<srbaker> jdub, i'm very interested what ubuntu is doing.
<subterrific> Kamion: good trade off
<Kamion> subterrific: the other option was to leave it out, which wasn't really an option :)
<Deft_u> jdub, good suggestion, my iRiver worked fine (other than calling the window being called sda1 rather than anything sensicle)
<Kamion> subterrific: (for one, though it was hackable for CDs, it broke netboot installs for various reasons ...)
<jdub> Deft_u: yeah ;)
<giard> compiling all these modules reminds me of freebsd
<jdub> Deft_u: okay, can you compare the lists of properties in the 'advanced' tab of hal-d-m?
<Deft_u> jdub, ok, but my pen will mount fine manually, so...
* lamont notices what appears to be a definite trend...
<lamont> 1) install, 2) try to install something not in main/restricted, 3) do lots of work, send mail, 4) discover universe...
<Robar> I have a question about root access, anyone around?
<matthewjs> Robar, whats up
<Deft_u> jdub, damn, it won't see any usb drive now... and sidenote, you can't kill a system process without a the root password, so that dialog is pretty useless in system monotor
<pantz_> i have a SD card from my camera that i want to mount at /media/camera instead of /media/sdc1
<HrdwrBoB> Robar: use sudo :)
<HrdwrBoB> sudo command
<Robar> Just wondering... I noticed I never setup a root password during the install. I know I can do 'sudo passwd root' to set one, but is this okay to do? Or is there a reason that the Ubuntu devs decided to leave that out?
<HrdwrBoB> and put in your password
<pantz_> i tried a line in /etc/fstab but it stopped it from automounting - any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> Robar: sudo is much better to use than just root
<matthewjs> not really
<HrdwrBoB> it's a deliberate thing
<Robar> I don't really understand the distinction...
<matthewjs> sudo is stupid i think
<mdz> Robar: that's perfectly fine to do if you want
<matthewjs> there is no diff
<HrdwrBoB> there is quite a lot of difference, it's a lot harder to do silly things with sudo
<Robar> Oh, okay... Thanks everyone.
<HrdwrBoB> because you have to explicitly use root
<pantz_> sudo schmudo - any ideas on my mount problem :)
<skx> ln -s /media/camera /media/sda1 ?
<Kamion> matthewjs: sudo gives you an audit trail
<pantz_> skx, mmm not bad
<Kamion> (unless you do sudo -s or sudo bash or whatever)
<pantz_> but then i will still have sdc1 show up in my /media dir
<jdub> Deft_u: can you file a bug about that dialogue?
<HrdwrBoB> pantz_: submit a bug report :)
<skx> patnz_: Sure, but do you really go looking in there unless you're looking for camera stuff?
<Robar> Also, I have an NTFS volume at /dev/hdb1. I can mount it and read from it as root, but I can't seem to read it or mount it as a normal user, no matter what I do. How can I allow a normal user to read the mounted NTFS volume?
<azeem> pantz_: why do you want to mount it somewhere else?
<Kamion> also, one of the main practical reasons was that it was a way we thought we could encourage good practice while simultaneously getting rid of some rather confusing questions in the default install path
<Deft_u> jdub, will do, have to wait till tomorrow now, I'm tired and usb is annoying me
<HrdwrBoB> better to have it interrogate the usb name
<pantz_> HrdwrBoB, but i don't think its a bug
<Deft_u> later
<jdub> Deft_u: thjanks
<azeem> pantz_: in general, we shouldn't worry about where stuff is mounted, it should just work
<pantz_> azeem, coz i don't like the raw name sdc1
<azeem> ah, pmount suckage :)
<pantz_> i dont mount my movie partition as hdc3 - i mount it as /media/movies
<azeem> well, fstab-sync isn't much better - "disk-3-5-"
<pantz_> it would be nice to choose the name for my camera disk
<Kamion> you can say 'pmount /dev/hdc3 movies' if you want
<Kamion> dunno if that's configurable in gnome-volume-manager
<azeem> Kamion: nope
<jdub> not yet
<jdub> we'll have to make it so you can rename devices nicely and stuff
<pantz_> where is the automount feature getting the path /media/sdc1 from?
<jdub> hoary ;)
<Kamion> pantz_: the device name
<pantz_> i will just change it to /media/sdc1
<Kamion> s#^/dev/#/media/#
<pantz_> Kamion, so i cant change it then?
<Kamion> pantz_: by running pmount yourself, yes, otherwise I think currently no
<azeem> 03:46 < Kamion> you can say 'pmount /dev/hdc3 movies' if you want
<Kamion> hmm, possibly you can, by configuring udev to have the device show up as /dev/movies
<Kamion> dunno how feasible/good-idea that is
<pantz_> lol - ok now things are confused - i just used the movies mount as an example b4
<matthewjs> how do you search for packages with apt-get? like apt-get search mplayer or whatever
<Kamion> sure, but you get the idea
<Kamion> matthewjs: apt-cache search
<pantz_> i want to mount my SD card (/dev/sdc1) as /media/camera
<justdave> or use Synaptic and hit the Find button in the tool bar
<Kamion> pantz_: ok, so perhaps (warning: offhand idea at 3am) you can make udev cause the SD card to show up as /dev/camera rather than /dev/sdc1
<pantz_> Kamion, checking udev config now -thanks
<matthewjs> Kamion: im a gentoo user, is there a command that does pretend, like emerge -p gnome in gentoo?
<Kamion> pretend?
<skx> apt-get -s install foo
<skx> will show you the actions, but not carry them out - is that what you mean?
<pojo_> hi there.
<matthewjs> skx: thank
<matthewjs> yes
<matthewjs> so i can see what deps it will install
<skx> matthewjs: exactly.  man apt-get is your friend ;)
<matthewjs> ok one last question :), how do i add universe to my apt-get list?
<Kamion> there's an APT HOWTO on the Debian web site, which is good bedtime reading
<AndyFitz> apt-get install unrar isnt my friend atm
<HrdwrBoB> matthewjs: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.lit
<Kamion> matthewjs: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the obvious lines; or Preferences->Repositories in synaptic
<jdub> matthewjs: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AndyFitz> seems its not in the repository 
<matthewjs> ya i saw, uncomment both or jsut the 1
<matthewjs> there was 2 lines in there
<Kamion> matthewjs: one's deb, the other deb-src; i.e. binary packages versus source packages
<matthewjs> kk
<Kamion> if you want apt-get source to work, uncomment both
<pojo_> so, has anyone tried to switch the runlevel? I've found unexpected behavior.
<tritium> Are installation reports wanted?  (My PowerPC install on a G4 went perfectly...)
<Kamion> tritium: might as well; with time we might be able to mine them for a hardware support database or something ...
<Kamion> pojo_: can't imagine anything being particularly unusual there, 2/3/4/5 should be the same ...
<tritium> Kamion, okay...
<pojo_> Kamion: I'm using telinit 3 (I want to kill the Xserver so I can install the nvidia driver)
<pojo_> Kamion: however, the x server continues running, and the runlevel doesn't really change.
<HrdwrBoB> pojo_: I would have /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tritium> Kamion, just use the d-i template?
<Kamion> pojo_: that sounds like you have expectations that come from Red Hat-derived distributions
<Kamion> tritium: it'll do as well as any, but make sure to send to ubuntu-users rather than debian-boot
<Kamion> :-)
<pojo_> Kamion: ahh. Well, this may be the case. :)
<tritium> lol, of course
<Kamion> pojo_: the idea that 3 is the non-X default runlevel while 5 is the X default runlevel is a RHism
<matthewjs> hrmm apt-cache search mplayer worked but mplayer was not found, is there not a package for it?
<jdub> Kamion: debian boot is getting ubuntu install reports?
<Kamion> jdub: not that I've seen yet
<jdub> matthewjs: no, there's no mplayer package
<Kamion> jdub: it did occur to me that I needed to clobber bugreporter-udeb or whatever it was to make sure that doesn't happen
<matthewjs> jdub: even in universe?
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer is of questionable legality
<jdub> matthewjs: i'd recommend installing totem-xine for more video support love
<matthewjs> jdub: did that
<jdub> matthewjs: not even in universe, no :)
<HrdwrBoB> you can acquire it form other sources if you need it
<matthewjs> jdub: having problems playing some wmv files
<jdub> matthewjs: marillat's repo has some mplayer packages that will work, i hear
<tseng> jdub: are you guys planning a smaller server install at any point?
<Kamion> jdub: what's a good standard address for Ubuntu installation reports that will be good for the lifetime of warty?
<Kamion> tseng: tried booting with 'custom'?
<giard> matthewjs: have you installed the win32codecs?
<tseng> Kamion: ah, no
<matthewjs> giard: no
<pantz_> Kamion, got it - if you're interested - i changed /etc/udev/udev.rules and added camera in there :)
<pantz_> thanks
<Kamion> tseng: installs the base system only, intended for clueful people to customize
<tseng> ah neat
<tseng> what i was looking for :)
<Kamion> pantz_: right, no idea what the ramifications are but if it works for you then cool :)
<giard> mathewjs: I don't know if xine use them as much as mplayer, but that's where they get a lot of their ability to play windows formats like wmv
<pantz_> lol - i guess i will find out sooner or later if its bad :)
<jdub> Kamion: -users?
<matthewjs> ya thats what mplayer uses
<Kamion> jdub: feels like that might get flooded over the lifetime of warty
<Kamion> the last line of bugreporter-udeb/install-report.template is:
<pantz_> do i need to install something else to be able to play mpegs?
<Kamion> Once you have filled out this report, mail it to submit@bugs.debian.org.
<Kamion> it's actually intended as a bug report template; Debian installation reports go to the installation-reports package in the BTS
<lamont> Kamion: oops
<pantz_> has anyone else found gthumb to be behaving strangely?
<pantz_> i only get the listing and thumbnails displayed - no 1/3 part for the current photo
<pantz_> ie. large version of selected image
<tritium> Perhaps I'll hold off on the install report until at least Monday.
<Rescue> Greetings Ubuntu crowd.  Anyone here available to take a Warty PPC Bug?
<tseng> buzilla is open 24/7
<tseng> :D
<Rescue> Great, couldn't find it on the website.  URL?
<tseng>  /topic
<Rescue> doh
<Rescue> ok, thanks
<tseng> thank you.
<JanneM> is the installer able to reparttion a dsk without destroying existing data?
<Kamion> JanneM: yes, but no responsibility for accidental data loss etc. ... backups are your responsibility :)
<JanneM> ok
<JanneM> I know - just wanted to know if it's _technically_ possible :)
<Kamion> probably depends on the filesystem too, I've done it with ext3 but not others
<JanneM> mm
<JanneM> ext3 is the one I'd need to resize
<JanneM> I am sorely tempted...
<LnX_> hi all
<HrdwrBoB> JanneM: hey, what's the worst that can happen..
<HrdwrBoB> oh wait... scratch that
<JanneM> heh
<JanneM> I have an external drive I can back up everything to
<JanneM> and do, regularily
<HrdwrBoB> ah, a realist :)
<JanneM> it's not the data loss, it's the hassle
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<JanneM> don't want to end up having to reinstall FC2 if I blow that partition
<JanneM> car recommend external firewire drive as a backup solution, btw
<Rescue> Tseng, thanks. Bug 1380 now created. :-)
<Rescue> I assigned it to cjwatson because I didn't know who else could perhaps work on this.
<Rescue> later folks.
<jsubl2> pantz_, the wife agreed to try gthumb for a week.  then I told her i would get something else
<kc> anyone down for a quick question?
<JanneM> pantz_: I've seen the missing picture pane in gthumb on FC2 as well
<HrdwrBoB> it's amazing the amount of development that has come at the heels of gf/wives asking for stuff :)
<JanneM> I have no idea how to get it back
<HrdwrBoB> kc:ask away
<jsubl2> the wife does most of the camera stuff
<kc> I am trying to mount an iso via loop and it keeps giving me the error cannot find /dev/loop
<JanneM> gqview is an OK soluton
<jsubl2> tis  a shame we can't combine the best of gthumb and digicam
* Kamion reads #1380 and goes hmmmmmmmmmm - bedtime, I think
<sladen> HrdwrBoB: they tend to have the ability to withdraw privileges ...can be a wonderful motivator
<kc> and I did an slocate and and found the loop devs in the /.dev/
<LnX_> kc how did you tried to mount your iso file ?
<|Gaaruto|> hie
<HrdwrBoB> kc:  modprobe loop
<kc> mount -o loop -t iso9660 image.iso /mnt
<kc> direct error is mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#
<LnX_> kc well....then try a modprobe as told you Hrdwr_BoB 
<pantz_> JanneM, do you know if it has been reported as a bug?
<Kamion> modprobe loop, indeed; devices in /.dev are not active
<kc> no dice
<blood> hi all, i'm trying to play videos with totem but i can't, only appears a black window and the sound plays, someone can help me?
<blood> i'm using the ubuntu warty
<|Gaaruto|> blood> try to install a codec paquage
<blood> i've installed all codecs from mplayer site
<blood> i tryied to play .mpg .avi but not
<blood> only the sound plays
<neighborlee> blood, likely totem version can't handle what your feeding it..try: totem-xine Ithink its called or get mplayer for debian ( not from debian its another mirror that atm I dont remember..google will likely help here )....
<toothpick> My wife likes to play pogo...how do I get java working with firefox?
<|Gaaruto|> dont works with another player blood ?
<kc> looks like modprobe -l show loop in the block devices. which may or may not be where it is supposed to be.  but it still give me the mount error
<toothpick> Previously when using kanotix...debian sid type hdinstall I had to use opera to get it to work.
<|Gaaruto|> xine, mplayer ?
<blood> |Gaaruto|, ubuntu only have totem by default
<blood> i will try with mplayer
<mdz> kc: try again
<blood> thanks
<mdz> it takes a second after modprobe loop before /dev/loop# shows up
<JanneM> pantz_: no idea
<|Gaaruto|> tell us the result blood
<blood> |Gaaruto|, ok, but i need to get the packages
<neighborlee> toothpick, I think: tools > extentions > LINK: get more extensions
<blood> =/
<toothpick> thanks
<neighborlee> np
<kc> bah
<kc> nothing
<kc> and it is still in /.dev
<kc> it should just be a root term with modprobe loop    correct?   no options?
<HrdwrBoB> sudo modprobe loop
<kc> *shakes head*
<kc> nay
<kc> recompile kernel it looks like
<HrdwrBoB> what's the error
<kc> mount:  could not find any device /mnt/loop#
<HrdwrBoB> what does lsmod say?
<kc> it says it is there
<kc> first one listed
<HrdwrBoB> sudo mknod /dev/loop0 b 7 0 
<HrdwrBoB> will force it
<HrdwrBoB> oh hangon
<HrdwrBoB> /mnt/loop# ?
<HrdwrBoB> or /dev/loop
<Kamion> you *so* shouldn't need to recompile the kernel to get loop devices
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<kc> dev
<Kamion> they're there as a standard module
<Kamion> check that udevd's running
<kc> yup on my other straight deb installation they are.
<kc> I just installed this on a new drive and they are seemingly not there
<Kamion> devices in /dev on Ubuntu are dynamically created using udev
<kc> yup
<kc> the /mknod got it
<kc> ah I see
<kc> excellent
<kc> thanks
<tseng> agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode
<tseng> hmm wonder what that is all about
<pantz_> JanneM, now it is :) http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1381
<tritium> csociety.org turned down my mirror request due to lack of space...
<SystemX_> hey
<JanneM> heh, great
<tritium> of course, if they were provided a scsi drive, they'd do it...
<HrdwrBoB> pah
<pantz_> what do i need to be able to play divx, xvid, etc?
<HrdwrBoB> we don't bother with scsi anymore
<pantz_> totem doesn't play my stuff ootb
<HrdwrBoB> terribly expensive, when you can get a decent 3ware/etc card with SATA raid
<HrdwrBoB> pantz_: you can use marillats packages
<blood> HrdwrBoB, where i can get this packages?
<HrdwrBoB> http://hpisi.nerim.net/ <- not affialited with ubuntu or debian in any way
<blood> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<pantz_> HrdwrBoB, is marillats stuff better to install single packages or add to sources.list?
<tseng> tritium: what about mirrors.kernel.org
<tseng> they seem to be well supplied
<tritium> tseng, I haven't tried that.  I'm pursuing the Purdue angle, since I'm here.  I'm still working on cerias.purdue.edu.
<tseng> ok
<HrdwrBoB> pantz_: I would just add it
<bolivar> how often should one upgrade packages?
<bolivar> as a 'rule'
<HrdwrBoB> bolivar: if it aint broke...
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<bolivar> just apply the security packages?
<HrdwrBoB> I know qutie a few people that run apt-get -d (download only) daily
<HrdwrBoB> and then update every now and again
<HrdwrBoB> quite
<bolivar> my mom has been on nix for a couple years now...the distro i had her on breaks often...before i leave the country i want to find a new distro for her...so far i must say ubuntu will work great for her
<HrdwrBoB> ah, excellent choice :)
<bolivar> cant ssh from africa very well ; )
<jdub> bolivar: whereabouts?
<bolivar> nigeria...Lord willing that is
<HrdwrBoB> bolivar: africa is a very large place :)
<bolivar> everything is looking good
<bolivar> right north of port harcourt
<jdub> bolivar: did the name pique your interest? :)
<HrdwrBoB> what are you up to in nigeria?
<bolivar> well i am not a nigerian national...im in the usa....i dont know the native languages...nigeria has 260 seperate languages...amazing
<djempak> bolivar, is it beautiful? ;)
<bolivar> hrdwrbob: will be teaching in the seminary
<bolivar> djempak: ive been doing as much reading as i can...from what ive read it sounds like the eastern border has mountains...that will be nice
<elmaya> mdz u there
<mdz> yes, but not for long
<elmaya> i tried what u told me about the snd card
<punkass> anyone get ndiswrapper working on ubuntu?
<jdub> punkass: there were some posts on the list about it
<elmaya> punkass, i did this afternoon
<jeedee> I need to get this grub running :P
<punkass> ok ill have a look..cuz i am pullin my hair out
<tory> linus has a mac?
<bolivar> djempak: are you from the general area of nigeria?
<djempak> bolivar, nope, I'm from the USA, but I plan on visiting/moving to Africa in the future
<punkass> jdub: are u refering to here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/thread.html
<elmaya> punkass, what's your problem with ndiswrapper
<punkass> oh found it..
<punkass> well it wouldnt install
<tseng> tory: linus has a ppc64 as the main devel box
<bolivar> does anyone own an ibook?
<punkass> i was trying to follow the debian how-to on ndiswrappers website
<jdub> bolivar: quite a few of us, yeah
<punkass> but it kept saying i didnt have the kernel sources, but i did
<tory> tseng: is it like a pseries or a powermac?
<tseng> g5 i believe
<tory> sweet
<elmaya> punkass you have to install kernel-headers also
<punkass> i just got rid of everything related to ndiswrapper...and i am going to start fresh
<bolivar> i ask because i want something to keep in touch with my family in the states...are they as reliable as they say?  and also, have you ever used the applecare warranty overseas?
<punkass> yeah got them too
<pantz_> i am getting loads of /dev/mixer - no such file or directory" errors when trying to run mplayer - any ideas?
<tritium> jdub, has Canonical given any thought to being the first company to support a handheld-based linux?
<pantz_> eg. - ALSA lib control.c:654:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer0 16%
<pantz_> alsa-control: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory
<crimsun> pantz_: do you have alsa's oss emulation modules loaded? (snd-pcm-oss, which will also load snd-mixer-oss)
<elmaya> well i cant get my sound card to work
<jsubl2> elmaya, alsamixer and unmute the channels
<tritium> ubuntu for the iPaq could improve upon familiar just as ubuntu has improved upon debian
<elmaya> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<jsubl2> elmaya, what does sudo alsaconf say
<elmaya> it installs it
<blood> pantz_, change in audio preferences of mplayer to oss
<elmaya> but it keeps saying the same
<jsubl2> elmaya, sorry. can
<jsubl2> elmaya, sorry. can't help you
<elmaya> thanx anyway :)
<punkass> elmaya: it sounds like the oss drivers are getting loading before the alsa ones
<punkass> that was the problem i had with debian before
<elmaya> what should i do?
<punkass> do an lsmod, find the which oss modules are loaded
<punkass> then edit /etc/discover.conf and add  skip yourmodule
<elmaya> oks
<punkass> there is a webpage where u can paste stuff..hmm cant remember the URL
<punkass> you could paste it into #flood if you cant find it
<mdz> pase.plone.org
<mdz> paste.plone.org, that is
<punkass> ive got this dell d600 when i try to power down it just sits at: acpi_power_off called but doesnt turn on
<punkass> mdz: thanks thats it :)
<punkass> oops i meant 'off'
<PeaceableFrood> I just installed Ubuntu and I updated the system, and Gnome not start up, it halts at the splash screen
<PeaceableFrood> will*
<punkass> elmaya: well i ran through the steps in the mailing list to setup ndiswrapper
<punkass> i did a full reboot and ndiswrapper doesnt seem to be coming up when i run lsmod
<punkass> and its still saying there is no wireless devices
<Fnyar> So, I've just stumbled into this thread after reading a bit about Ubuntu. I'm curious, #1 will all of my knowledge of apt work with Ubuntu, or are there slight changes to how it manages packages. #2 How can I upgrade to Ubuntu if I have Debian Testing installed now?
<tritium> punkass, isn't that a documented bug in Dell Bioses?
<punkass> no idea...elmaya..said that its working fine
<tritium> punkass, the acpi_power_off issue, that is
<Fnyar> whoops, got disconnected.
<lamont> Fnyar: it's apt 0.5.26
<lamont> so, no changes there.
<lamont> the components are split up differently, though
<punkass> ah..well the funny thing is that if i choose to reboot is fine, but if i shut down it stops there
<Fnyar> what components?
<lamont> testing->warty is (partially) a downgrade...
<lamont> main/restricted/universe
<lamont> instead of main/non-free/contrib
<lamont> main is supported, restricted is binary-driver-blob, and universe is (basically) the rest of debian/main
<lamont> warty version-froze end of June, so anything that went into testing since then is newer...
<lamont> hence the best bet for testing->warty is to do a clean install.
<Fnyar> ok, thanks lamont.
<lamont> the truly brave are welcome to pin warty > 1000 and cross their fingers, but it's _completely_ unsupported, and likely to fail
<Fnyar> So, if I do a clean install of Debian sid, how would I apt-get dist-upgrade to Warty? Would I just change sources.list to have some Ubuntu entries in it?
<lamont> after a fresh install, sources.list only has main & restricted - if you want more, and are clueful enough to add 'universe' to the end of the lines, then you're presumed clueful enough to know taht universe is not supported.
<lamont> s/sid/woody/
<lamont> the version ordering goes: woody <warty<sarge<sid
<lamont> the two paths are (1) upgrade from woody, or (2) install warty fresh
<Fnyar> Ok - I'm curious exactly how I would upgrade from woody...
<Fnyar> I'm assuming I change my sources.list and then do a dist-upgrade, but what do I add in?
<Fnyar> or...replace rather.
<lamont> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main restricted (and maybe universe?) --> /etc/apt/sources.list
<lamont> and it really wants to be a replace, not an add.  mix-n-match is bad, given that we're shipping gnome2.8 and such...
<tvon|X31> Fnyar: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<punkass> does universe just contain additional packages, or newer versions of ones in main/restricted?
<tvon|X31> additional
<lamont> and the wiki probably has better instrs than my brain at thist point...
<lamont> additional - it's everything that's not supported (== the other 9000 packages)
<Fnyar> tvon|X31, lamont: thanks for the info.
<punkass> ah ok
<tvon|X31> the main ubuntu archive has proven slow for me (since the prerelease announcement), I'd suggest trying a mirror listed on the wiki
<lamont> punkass: warty/main has 2146 binary packages (i386), universe has the 10995 others
<lamont> between them, they're roughly sid as of June 28, modulo failures to build, and such
<lamont> non-free isn't in the archive, and contrib isn't yet, to the best of my knowledge, but may be considered for universe on a case by case basis.  Probably not for warty though.
<punkass> ok thanks
<punkass> still cant get this ndiswrapper going :(
<subterrific> there is only one US mirror?
<tritium> at least for now
<subterrific> wish i could provide one :\
<subterrific> i caught me about 6 months too late though
<wobin> 'morning
<subterrific> used to be in a building with 6 fiber lines
<wobin> where do i send bug reports?
<subterrific>  /topic
<wobin> sorry :)
<punkass> doh i have no sound
<neighborlee> :(
<punkass> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for defualt: no such device
<punkass> and i dont seem to have alsaconf
<punkass> hmm
<punkass> hmmm on boot up its saying  No Soundcards found
<punkass> but it is loading the snd_intel8x0 modules
<neighborlee> hmm which card
<neighborlee> oh ic
<punkass> is onboard on a dell D600
<neighborlee> yup
<neighborlee> well did it for sure load the module though..
<punkass> yeah lsmod shows a bunch of snd_intel8x0m and snd_intel8x0
<punkass> rhythmbox gives me /dev/dsp donent exist
<punkass> doesn't*
<neighborlee> sounds right yes
<punkass> i thought my wireless was my only problem..doh :0
<neighborlee> I think alsaconf is in alsa_utils....should have it though i'd think ..shrug
<Aan_unrel_conn> Hi. 
<neighborlee> hi..
<neighborlee> punkass, :(
<Aan_unrel_conn> hi lee.
<punkass> yes...and its my bosses laptop :(
<neighborlee> punkass, ohoh ;-0
<Aan> Does anyone know if ubuntu got a working proxim driver?
<punkass> indeed
<Aan> I am able to load proxim2_usb, but I am not able to start wlan0, :(
<Aan> also, does ubuntu come with gcc? also, where can I get the proper kernel source (to compile proxim2 drivers), thanks.
<punkass> linux-source-2.6.8.xxx 
<neighborlee> Aan: nope must install afterwards
<punkass> and apt-get install gcc
<neighborlee> Aan: no clue at all about lan stuff sorry :(((
<punkass> me either...still trying to get ndiswrapper working
<Aan> punkass, cat /proc/version says I got 2.6.8.1-2-386. I am able to find 2.6.8.1 in kernel.org but not xxx-2 :-?
<Aan> lee, i c..
<punkass> Aan, if u use synaptic and search for linux-source you will find the ubuntu source
<Aan> ah.. bec. of my lack of experience, getting wireless working seems pretty painful.. Only distro that I was able to get my proxim wireless was Linspire 4.5. :(
<Aan> punkass, well, I kinda need the wireless connection working to apt-get anything ::
* Aan sighs. 
<Aan> otherwise, pretty impressive distro.. 
<punkass> ah doh!
<punkass> yeah its pretty nice eh
<Aan> latest kernel, pretty fast gnome, etc
<Aan> bad sadly there is dirty of documents, and no user forum..
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: could you please get http://people.no-name-yet.com/~daniels/xresprobe/xresprobe_0.4.8_i386.deb, install it on your desktop with sudo dpkg -i, then /msg me the output of 'sudo ddcprobe | grep dtiming' and 'sudo xresprobe dummy'?
<punkass> they are working on that...the forum that is
<daniels> cybrjackle|lappy: it should work fine for monitor-defined whacky resolutions now :)
<Aan> btw, in theory, if I have proper modules for wireless lan, my wireless should work, right?
<Aan> how do I associate wlan0 with proxim card?
<Aan> like certain ethernet card (eth0 with linksys or something like that)
<dan11> I'm currently using a DLink DWL-650, it recognized it automatically
<dan11> :)
<dan11> using the orinoco_cs
<Aan> dan11, and you didn't have to do anything to setup the wireless?
<dan11> nope
<Aan> did you have to do lsmod?
<Aan> i mean modprobe?
<dan11> it just asked me for the wep key during the setup
<Aan> really?
<dan11> yup
<Aan> damn, nothing for me. :(
<Aan> I got dwl-122, so I will try this (but it's not as good as my syntax Usb wireless card which I got for free after rebate).
<dan11> are the usb port working ok?
<punkass> and i have some build in wireless on this dell D600
<punkass> and no soup for me either
<Aan> yes
<punkass> built*
<Aan> i am able to access my usb mouse and usb cards
<neighborlee> Aan: linspire is nice for what it does and its target crowd but..its not  terribly good for linux non-newbies <G>
<Aan> i mean I really like debian with apt-get.. but kinda sucks that it takes extensive tweaking to get all the drivers working..
<Aan> :)
<Aan> Knoppix was great (except its wireless package is broken)
<punkass> just need more support from hardware vendors
* lamont sleeps
<Aan> hmm, damn, no partition splitter on ubuntu..
<Aan> :)
<lamont> Aan: package name?
<Aan> hmm, like qsplitter or something?
<Aan> ah..
* Aan 's quest to find a distro with working wireless setup continues..
<lamont> found something?
<Aan> I think I will just use partition magic in windows, to split a partition, then install linux.
<lamont> Aan: there are some known issues, but having wireless work is pretty high on the list for us...
* calc needs to start working on bcm43xx again
<Aan> well, to your credit, only distro that allowed my generic proxim2_usb card to function was Linspire 4.5 after I compiled the latest proxim package..
<lamont> Aan: not really sure what our current status is, but then, I'm about to face-plant into the keyboard...
<dan11> I must say that although Ubuntu recognized my DWL-650, I wasn't able to get a Netgear WG511 working, I believe it uses the prism54
<lamont> gotta sleep.
<jdub> night lamont 
<Aan> lamont, good idea. :)
<Aan> night
<dan11> gnite
<jbailey> lamont sleeps?
<Aan> jabiley, yes
<jbailey> What I remember from Debconf was him outlasting me at night and being up before me in the morning.
<Aan> are you guys involved with ubuntu?
<dan11> I'm just a n00b
<jbailey> Only in patiently waiting for them to let me throw money at them.
<Aan> ha~!
<Aan> well, i mean the distro was pretty slick..
<Aan> but the text installer is efficient but sore in my eyes..
<jbailey> My employer really likes everything to have a support contract.  We've got Debian on HP gear right now, waiting for them to support it like they do the Itaniums.  At this point, I'll take whoever gets there first.
<Aan> fastest of the distro's I tried (except slackware and freebsd-no joke)
<Aan_unrel_conn> l
<dan11> do you all have a gmail account?
<clee> dan11: heh. I'm sure anyone who wants one has one.
<dan11> I'm giving one away to the first person that tells me the capital, and another city in Venezuela.
<jbailey> Nope, but I get lots of spam from gmail accounts.
<HrdwrBoB> I operate a mail cluster of 13 servers
<HrdwrBoB> why would I want a gmail account ? :P
<tory> I've got 12 invites I have to use up lol
<Aan> i got a gmail account bec. I barely need it.
<Aan> I mean 200MB from yahoo mail is more than enough..
<Aan> Yahoo mail + yahoo pop! = heaven
* clee shrugs...
<clee> gmail is cool. I like a free gig on someone else's servers, and I like keynav in webmail
<clee> it still makes me grin
<dan11> I actually have my own server, but I like the GMail UI
<Aan> well, having a search function is quite useful, even in Yahoo..
<matt_> Hey people... New to ubuntu (and debian) and i'm having some problems getting nvidia drivers installed.. little help?
<matt_> running on the nv drivers right now..
<Aan> hmm, the closed source driver seemed to install pretty easily on Debian woody (but that was like a year ago).
<punkass> install nvidia-glx, add nvidia to /etc/modules  and edit XF86config-4 file and change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Aan> if you download the drivers, it should come with documentations.
<jomohke_> dan11: give it away on http://isnoop.net/gmailomatic.php
<matt_> Ahh maybe I need nvidia-glx eh? Hmm yeah cause the nvidia-kernel is built into 2.6 right?
<matt_> Thx punkass
<punkass> np
<punkass> should be able to just apt-get install nvidia-glx
<matt_> Aan, thx to you too.. I did check out the docs but yeah... stuck for some reason
<clee> matt_: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<matt_> Perfect, don't know why I forgot about that
<clee> sed -e 's/nv/nvidia/' -i /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<clee> modprobe nvidia
<punkass> clee: nice :)
<clee> restart the X server and you should be good to go
<dan11> jomohke_: I want to give it personally
<matt_> woah.. what's that second line about clee?
<clee> matt_: You have to replace the 'nv' line with 'nvidia' in your XF86Config file
<matt_> can I just nano and change it? lol.. I think I'm gonna do that
<clee> matt_: That uses sed to do in-place editing
<clee> it's a single command so you don't have to open the file
<punkass> its the l33t way of editing your xf86 file
* clee shrugs
<punkass> lol
<matt_> Never even heard of sed lol.. that's cool though
<matt_> =D
<matt_> I come from gentoo.. but I got pissed off
<matt_> It was fun though
<Aan> do you guys keep a note for all these cli stuff?
<Aan> matt, why weren't you happy with gentoo?
<clee> Aan: no, I just keep it in my head.
<matt_> Well, I found I spent too much time playing around with things instead of just using it..
<clee> (yes, I'm being serious)
<punkass> clee: what does the -i do?
<clee> matt_: um, sed is like, hardcore old-school unix.
<Aan> clee, hmm, you must have good memory..
<matt_> Got tired of compile times too.. it's practically useless
<clee> punkass: in-place editing.
<punkass> ah nice
<clee> punkass: as opposed to just spitting the file out to stdout
<Aan> matt, heh.. figured..
<punkass> right
<Aan> I don't wanna compile all my stuff..
<matt_> Ahhh thanks clee, I've only been here for 3 years or so.
<clee> matt_: no problem.
<Aan> three years of linux using?
<matt_> PLUS, I always had problems with my fonts.. got really tired of that
<punkass> clee, know anything about wireless :)
<Aan> clee, yes :-D
<clee> punkass: heh.
<clee> punkass: what's your issue?
<clee> I haven't played with ndiswrapper at all, jsyk
<punkass> lol k
<matt_> uhh one more question: Do I just add nvidia to /etc/modules.conf?
<matt_> hmmm doesn't look right
<matt_> obviously I'll modprobe as well so I don't have to reboot
<bob2> /etc/modules
<bob2> modules.conf is for something else
<matt_> lol that's what I was thinkin.. bunch of alsa stuff in there
<matt_> thx got confused haha
<fabbione> morning guys
<bob2> hey fabbione 
<calc> clee: hi
<fabbione> the next NVIDIA driver upload will have a simple utility to configure X and the kernel
<Aan> hi fabbione
<clee> hi, calc :)
<fabbione> sorry but we didn't make it in time for preview
<fabbione> the script is like:
<fabbione> nvidia enable
* calc downloaded the amd64 iso but hasn't tested it yet
<fabbione> or
<fabbione> nvidia disable
* Aan downloading knoppix 3.7 and playing that it'll work with his wireless card.
<matt_> perfect guys, that was easy, thx. 
<clee> matt_: no prob
<matt_> Oh, more questions! (for anybody bored I guess)
<matt_> Are any of you running xorg 6.8? Is it even possible in ubuntu right now? I haven't checked it out with apt-get yet
<bob2> it's possible and fairly simple to build it from source
<matt_> Just wondering, cause drop shadows are purdy.. and useful
<matt_> ahh.. what about dependancies bob?
<matt_> err
<bob2> leave ubuntu's X server installed
<bob2> install x.org to /opt or whatever
<bob2> change the /etc/X11/X symlink
<punkass> clee: i just cant get ndiswrapper to work correctly
<matt_> and that's about it eh?
<bob2> daniels: fabbione or does the transparency stuff need a new xlibs?
<punkass> its all installed etc
<Aan> punkass, get a syntax usb card from ecost..
<Aan> like $20 ..
<Aan> really good card if you can get it working..
<clee> punkass: well, I'm useless for that
<Aan> it works with the latest proxim2 drivers.
<clee> daniels might be more helpful
<matt_> ok, I may try that tomorrow.. for now I'm just gonna enjoy gnome 2.8.
<punkass> daniels: you around?
<punkass> thanks clee
<clee> punkass: np
<punkass> no i just have to figure out sound :(
<punkass> now*
<matt_> Also, I know HAL isn't done yet but.. did I read somewhere that it's a feature in gnome 2.8? Naw.. couldn't be
<matt_> Would be nice to plug in my camera and have it recognized..
<crimsun> punkass: what sort of problems are you having with sound?
<crimsun> (just reattached)
<punkass> on boot i see alsa errors
<punkass> all the modules are loading
<punkass> snd_intel8x0m etc
<fabbione> bob2: i am not sure. but we will have X.org for hoary (6 months) and preview packages are expected no later than mid december
<fabbione> bob2: we need to finalize Xfree86 for warty before starting on X.org. too much mess otherwise
<bob2> fabbione: yeah, fair enough
<jdub> cool, now i have a little icon on my desktop to switch on and off vga output for my i855 card ;)
<Aan> fabbione, what is the progress on wireless networking?
<fabbione> Aan: sorry but i am not working on wireless. afaik there is a page on the wiki to track it
<punkass> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<fabbione> Aan: i don't use wireless myself ;)
<Aan> i c.. fabbione, i just checked the wiki, but not much right now. 
<fabbione> Aan: did you check the mailing list?
<fabbione> there is some discussion going on
<Aan> nope.. haven't thought of that..
<Aan> can I search through the mailing list?
<fabbione> about firmwares and stuff like that
<fabbione> Aan: i believe so
<Aan> 'k will check it right now..
<jdub> Aan: what kind of wifi hardware do you have?
<fabbione> otherwise just subscribe and ask..
<jdub> no, no search on the lists yet :|
<fabbione> ubuntu-user is the proper forum
<BluMax> ,\ 
<fabbione> jdub: he can still see via thread..
<fabbione> can't he?
<jdub> yeah
<BluMax> . 
<Aan> jdub, I got Syntax Wireless USb, which I got for free afer rebate from Ecost..
<Aan> actually, it's the best wireless card I ever used..
<Aan> amazing reception...
<Aan> i also got dwl-122
<jdub> hrm, i don't know what chipset that is
<Aan> I tried various releases, but I was only able to get it working until Linspire 4.5 (kernel 2.4) with the latest wlan package
<Aan> it's proxim2
<punkass> any thoughts why alsa woundn't work on a dell d600?
<jdub> but we have lots of good wifi hardware support :)
<crimsun> punkass: someone has it working on a d600. i'm waiting for his response (he may be asleep)
<punkass> jdub: but not for ndiswrapper :(
<punkass> ah ok thanks
<Aan> punkass, ah.. ndiswrapper.. why not get a hardware with opensource driver?
<punkass> cuz its by bosses laptop and it has built in wireless
<punkass> its brand new..so i am not sure he wants to hear...ok you have to buy a new wifi card 
<punkass> but if it comes down to that he might
<jdub> punkass: ndiswrapper is totally unsupportable, dude
<punkass> oh
<punkass> doh
<jdub> punkass: we might get it into restricted some time
<Aan> punkass, just get a cheap USB wireless card..
<jdub> but it's not a huge priority because it's so awful ;)
<punkass> ah
<Aan> OR, even a classic netgear wireless psmcia card for like 10 off ebay.
<punkass> i have it all installed but its just doesnt seem to want to initialize
<punkass> Aan: yeah true
<Aan> yeah, I hate hardwares with no driver support. :D
<Aan> too much pain for very little reward..
<Aan> i mean it takes literally hours and hours of reading, compiling, reading more and tweaking to get it working..
<punkass> ok well ill leave wireless for now...on to the sound! w00t!
<Aan> not just worth it, unless you are from Somalia.
<daniels> bob2: libs-wise, you just need a new render/xrender, fixesext/xfixes, damageext/xdamage, and compositeext/xcomposite
<punkass> yeah i hear that...been workin on it now for a good 5-6 hours
<bob2> daniels: ah
<matt_> ahhh.. sorry guys, got another question. Should be easy..
<clee> matt_: answer: NO
<clee> kidding.
<matt_> ok so I want to mount my winblows partition (so I can keep music accessible in one place)..
<matt_> I've got everything set up in fstab, except I'm not sure which options to pass
<matt_> the filesystem is ntfs
<bob2> it will be read-only
<clee> matt_: how do you have it setup in fstab?
<bob2> but set umask=002
<Aan> hmm, I tried this "ntfs.sys" wrapper thingy that allows stable write access..it was pretty good.
<matt_> Ok no, not readonly though
<bob2> matt_: then you have to use a horrific hack that loads a windows driver into the linux kernel
<matt_> umm umask=000?
<bob2> no, linux does not support writing to NTFS at all
<matt_> Omg right
<Aan> horrific hack indeed, but it won't thrash your data. :D
<bob2> due to the complete lack of documentation on the filesystem
<matt_> Back in the day when I used to do this I would write to vfat.. bah!
<bob2> yup, vfat is fine.
<Aan> matt, how about just get partition magic and convert ntfs to fat32?
<matt_> Hmmm I wonder what I should do now... 
<Aan> better yet, get a 160 gig hard drive for like $60 and move all that to a new fat32 partition?
<bob2> partition magic can convert on the fly?
<matt_> Aan, sounds perfect.. I was just thinking about that. I've got PM
<Aan> bob2, not on the fly, but it'll reboot and do it on a minimal winxp boot
<Aan> PM is amazing..
<matt_> it is quite amazing
<Aan> I've did so much tinkling with my partitions, and never lost any data.
<matt_> alrighty.. thanks guys, I'll be back after converting lol.. then I think I know what to do
<clee> partition magic is neat for some things but it's really crappy at others
<bob2> wow, I would totally never trust something to do that
<clee> for example, the parted stuff with ntfs resizing is a few hundred times faster than partition magic's ntfs resize ops
<Aan> parted, hmm, i used it a few times under knoppix and it's frustrating to say the least..
<clee> parted is totally insane
<clee> but its pretty solid if you can stand the shitty text UI
<bob2> it should come with a built-in X server
<bob2> with full transparency!
<Ycros> clee, eh? parted has a great text ui
<clee> Ycros: no. it's evil.
<Aan> heh.. all text ui is evil~!
<clee> Aan: dude, I'm the only one in here who knew what sed was.
<Ycros> better than fdisk and cfdisk (:
<Aan> fdisk isn't too bad..
<clee> I like fdisk's UI, to be honest.
<Aan> clee, I agree.
<Ycros> clee, sed still 'is'
<Aan> ah, damn, I am too spoiled with windows..
<punkass> i tried to use qtparted the other day...kinda made me crazyy
<clee> Aan: once you get used to the CLI you don't want to go back to GUIs for things that require actual thought
<punkass> used fdisk instead
<clee> stuff like my music and web browsing, sure, that's fine - GUIs are great
<Aan> I mean in windows, yes, you get BSOD, viruses, etc, but at least it's so easy to install and update stuff.
<clee> Aan: dude, that's what Ubuntu is all about. :)
<Aan> clee, really?
<punkass> updating is easy on linux
<clee> installing and updating stuff is pretty simple
<clee> it's all Debian based, dude
<Aan> so hopefully in Ubuntu, it won't require 3 hours to get my sound working, 6 hours to get my wireless working, and another couple of hours to enable ntfs access, etc?
<Ycros> Where's your large software repository for windows? (;
<clee> Aan: um, if you want ntfs *access* it's a few seconds
<Aan> well, apt-get upgrade/update is cool, but I am talking about setting hardware stuff.. it's pain.
<bob2> Aan: don't buy shitty hardware
<bob2> same as with windows
<bob2> then wireless and sound Just Work
<clee> Aan: If you want ntfs write, it's a pain in the ass as always.
<Aan> except in Mandrake and Suse, pretty easy hardware management.
<bob2> if you want write access to NTFS, complain to MS, it's their fault it doesn't exist in Linux
<clee> bob2: well, it *does* exist
<clee> bob2: it's just that you need to load an ntfs.sys driver from a Windows system.
<Aan> and it works pretty well. :_)
<bob2> clee: using a horrific hack
<clee> bob2: horrific or not, the hack works *really* well.
<bob2> I meant "in linux" as in "part of the kernel"
<clee> and the performance is absolutely stunning
<clee> considering the hackishness of the whole thing
<Aan> another annoying thing about linux.. a lot of websites won't work propery in mozilla even with shockwave plugins..
<zenwhen> Thats an annoying thing about web devs.
<zenwhen> Not about linux.
* tuo2 considers flash to be a bug, not a featyre
<neighborlee> heh
<tuo2> zenwhen: amen.
<neighborlee> long as my startrek site works I"M GOOD lol
<Aan> flash can be cool, but I would rather prefer simple website with readable font..
<Ycros> Aan, really? I haven't seen many. In fact....
<Aan> well, I am from Korea...
<neighborlee> kewl..washington state here
<Ycros> oh. well then.
<Aan> and most Korean websites make extensive use of flash..
<Parisi> Hey guys
<Parisi> Im back.
<Ycros> I've seen a lot of korean sites which don't work well in mozilla
<clee> hi, Parisi 
<Ycros> so I guess that's true :P
<Parisi> Hey :)
<aru> during "copying remaining packages to hard disk" my system stops at 27%, I tried another burn and another iso and still get the same thing, andy ideas?
<Aan> ycros, yes.. indeed.
<Parisi> Anyone running ubuntu on a SOny lappy :P
<Aan> aru, tried checking the MD5 checksum?
<bob2> aru: check the md5sum of the .iso file and the cd
<aru> i already did
<bob2> and both matched?
<aru> i think it might be a hardware problem, Xandros 2 stops at 87%, the only distro i've got to work is SuSE
<aru> yeah
<punkass> hmm  getting a load state : No sound card found error on boot up
<Aan> you want to see a cool Korean site check out: http://www.sinmadam.net/
<Aan> of course, it won't work under mozilla..
<Aan> IE, yes, IE.
<bob2> complain to the webmaster
<Aan> also, say no if it wants to install something, bec. it's probably some spyware.
<bob2> and their boss, for hiring an idiot
<Aan> hmm, it's a *cough *cough Korean warez site..
<Aan> not that I download anything illegal..
<Aan> for purely educational purpose.
<bob2> er, then it sounds rather highly off-topic...
<Aan> but the site is the most creative site I've ever seen..
<benh> hi !
<clee> heh.
<benh> I'm wondering if there are any plans to go to some decent glibc version ?
<clee> canonical guys, wake up
<tuo2> are there any australian mirrors for ubuntu yet?
<benh> unlike debian which is stuck with a years old one, doesn't do NTPL/TLS on ppc and is hopeless for ppc64
<jdub> whoa, benh, dude! :)
<benh> hehe
<aru> hmm
<bob2> haha
<jdub> benh: not for WartyWarthog, but for our next release... a few people have asked about it
<bob2> jdub: hm, would it be worth bugging a aarnet guy about an ubuntu mirror?
<benh> getting a glibc that doesn't suck is a big pain with debian atm
<jdub> bob2: possibly
<jdub> bob2: we'll have one at pacific and optus soon
<benh> jdub: interesting
<benh> jdub: when does the next release cycle open so I jump in ? :)
<Aan> why not set up a bittorrent seed?
<bob2> jdub: oh, pimp
<jdub> benh: within the month, i'm sure
<bob2> Aan: already done
<Aan> :D
<jdub> Aan: we do :)
<jdub> benh: did you see our patch for booting on G5 xserve?
<benh> ok, I'll try to keep an eye on it
<benh> jdub: which one ? :)
<benh> jdub: G5s really _WANT_ a 64 bits kernel btw
<jdub> benh: we have a few of those to build on, unfortunately haven't got smp going
<benh> running a 32 bits kernel is really sub-optimal and I'm considering dropping support for them
<jdub> http://www.no-name-yet.com/patches/xserve-g5.diff
<benh> jdub: oh, I have fixed 32 bits boot in latest bk I think
<benh> jdub: you should build biarch toolchains & build 64 bits kernels
<jdub> 8)
<clee> ew
<clee> biarch is such a clusterfuck
<benh> alan modra has nice patches that make gcc buildable without glibc
<clee> we need real multiarch
<Aan> wow. this chan actually got a few developers..
<benh> no, I'm talking about the toolchain
<benh> you do what you want for the distro
<jdub> benh: we're considering multiarch, given amd64 and ppc64 support
<bob2> clee: toolchain not package system
<benh> but you want a biarch compiler
<bob2> and debian is working on multiarch
<jdub> Aan: we're all here
<benh> and building a ppc64 kernel will soon require a biarch gcc anyway
<crimsun> punkass: remove the snd-intel8x0m.ko file (rm -f) and the i810_audio.ko
<benh> jdub: patch looks good, basically what i commited upstream
<benh> jdub: SMP doesn't work with that ?
<punkass> ok
<jdub> benh: colin and thom were very excitedly setting them up when we got them ;)
<benh> jdub: well, I admit I haven't tried a 32 bits kernel on a g5 for ages
<jdub> benh: don't believe so, thom and colin will know more
<bob2> "that's a rather big ipod!"
<jdub> heh
<clee> bob2: heh.
<benh> well, one thing is that on ppc64, it's usually accepted that biarch distro is also the way to go
<benh> nobody wants a ppc64 bash
<Aan> where you guys from?
<benh> 64 bits binaries are bigger & slower, thanks to our fucked up ABI
<jdub> Aan: sydney, australia
<clee> Aan: .us for me
<benh> that's what all distros do at least
<bob2> (shamelessly ripping off jdub)
<Aan> also are you guys a part of some company? (like linspire, or lycoris)
<bob2> canberra, .au
<bob2> Aan: Canonical.
<benh> Canberra, .au
<jdub> clee: thom took one of the xserves to the hosting place on the tube
<clee> Aan: The company is 'Canonical'
<m_tthew> .us
<clee> jdub: oh?
<Aan> a lot of aussies, eh.
<benh> Canonical is an .au company ? :)
<jdub> clee: thus the, "that's a fucking huge ipod" gag
<clee> jdub: heheheheh
<bob2> benh: isle of man.
<jdub> benh: nah, but 6/34 are aussie
<clee> jdub: the new G5 iMacs look much more like big iPods tho.
<benh> bob2: where is that ? :)
<bob2> it just happens to be run by a .au cabal
<Aan> any asians in the group?
<Nafai> TINC!
<clee> bob2: dude, there is no cabal.
<bob2> benh: just off the coast of Scotland
<clee> and it's definitely not pasc.
<benh> bob2: oh, good scotch over there !
<clee> http://cabal.freedesktop.org/
<clee> too funny.
<bob2> haha
<benh> jdub: I still think biarch should be considered for ppc64 ... oh well...
<bob2> clee: haha
<jdub> benh: hey, could happen :)
<benh> jdub: there will be binary apps that will be 32 bits
* Nafai has yet to get a 2.6 kernel to boot on his Powerbook
<benh> jdub: that is the main problem
<Aan> where is "Isle of Man"?
<benh> jdub: like IBM own management tools
<jdub> Aan: in the channel between uk and france
<jdub> benh: yeah
<benh> jdub: well, I nominate you to spread the message ;)
<jdub> heh
<benh> well, whatever option you chose, the point is
<benh> 1) compilers should be biarch
<benh> 2) you should be able to run both 32 and 64 bits userland binaries
<benh> :)
<Aan> " It is 33 miles long, 13 miles wide and covers an area of 227 square miles. More than 40% of the Island is uninhabited."
<Aan> wow.
<Aan> it's so small.
<jdub> Aan: great for parties.
<jdub> "who wants to play sardines?"
<jdub> "again?"
<aru> now it gives me "buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block ??????" whats that mean?
<Aan> damn, I wanna immigrate to your island..
<Aan> I am not too happy with my country..
<jdub> Aan: none of the developers actually live on the island ;)
<jdub> Aan: we're all over the world
<aru> so i wonder if i need a new hdd
<Aan> i c.. :)
<clee> aru: absolutely.
<clee> aru: any time you think you might need one, you do.
<aru> i was thinking of some diagnostic tools, but everything i've found requires a floppy
<m_tthew> clee: well put
<aru> but as I stated, other distros install fine
* Aan thinks Cannonical, LTD. needs to put more content to its website.
<bob2> to say what?
<clee> "That's a big iPod."
<clee> and other funny things.
<bob2> haha.
<Aan> Or, like specific services offered, exptertise, etc.
<Aan> also, some short history of the company..
<Aan> a few pictures..
<clee> Aan: dude, I've seen these guys.
<clee> Aan: trust me, you don't want pics.
<whiprush> jdub: ping pong
<Aan> ;)
<bob2> harsh dude
<clee> bob2: I'm just kidding. :)
<Nafai> I've met one Canonical employee.
<clee> bob2: Aren't you Sideshow?
<Nafai> An Aussie even.
<jblack>  No.  Thats bob1. 
<Aan> you guys actually get paid? If so, enough to pay your rent and buy two meals/day?
<bob2> clee: allegedly
<clee> Aan: heh. No, they're all starving to death, but somehow they have internet access and computers.
<clee> bob2: heh, rock.
<bob2> clee: have I met you and forgotten already?
<Aan> clee, just like me.
<clee> bob2: heh, no. daniels was ranting about how insane it was that you ARE sideshow bob.
<clee> bob2: daniels crashed at my place and we went to OLS, then he flew up to your meetup
<bob2> clee: ahhhhhh, now I remember
<bob2> clee: one day I'll find a working nuke :-/
<clee> bob2: heh.
<matt_> Cool so my windows drive is mounted lol.. took me long enough
<clee> http://fooishbar.org/gallery/boston-jul04/acp
<clee> heh.
<clee> (that's my car that we were in!)
<Aan> matt, PM?
<dukeku> parkinlot
<matt_> Aan, yeeep
<matt_> worked a charm
<bob2> clee: hah
<matt_> are you all running gnome 2.8?
<crimsun> i essentially
<crimsun> -i
<clee> matt_: .... anybody with ubuntu is
<matt_> err yeah I just thought about that lol
<matt_> ok no more dumb questions for now =D
<jblack> clee: I'm running kde. :) 
<clee> jblack: :)
<jdub> whiprush: pong
<Mithrandir> good morning
<bob2> aloha
<whiprush> jdub: hey are you replacing your ibook or just adding the x300?
<whiprush> I'm in the market for a new laptop and I'm considering ppc.
<matt_> Is there a site listing all the available packages for apt-get?
<whiprush> wonder what limitations, if any ppc has. I hear things like w32codecs don't work (for obvious reasons).
<bob2> matt_: run aptitude or synaptic
<matt_> bob: is that a front end?
<bob2> whiprush: non-free x86-only code doesn't work. no ndiswrapper, no linuxant stuff, no w32codecs...
<bob2> whiprush: most everything else works
<bob2> matt_: to apt? yes.
<whiprush> hmmm.
<Aan> matt, also try "apt-cache search 'the name of the program'"
<Aan> very useful.
<whiprush> I take it the airport extreme cards won't work either?
<matt_> ok awesome.. is one better than the other?
<matt_> thanks Aan
<Aan> np.
<matt_> was used to emerge -s "nameofprogram"
<bob2> whiprush: correct
<bob2> whiprush: I use an external usb wireless card
<whiprush> they're mini pci cards though right? I could always swap it out I hope?
<bob2> (in place of an airport extreme in my ibook)
<bob2> whiprush: no, it's not a normal minipci card, you cannot use another card in there
<whiprush> bah
<bob2> yes, apple/broadcom suck
<whiprush> I want a 15" powerbook, but I don't want the hassle that it brings.
<bob2> 15" has a pcmcia slot
<matt_> ahh, that's exactly what I needed Aan.. though I might as well check out the gui anyways
<bob2> use a pcmcia wireless card
<whiprush> yeah, but that's just settling.
<bob2> "settling"?
* Aan after getting Palm T3, portable keyboard, 256MB SD card, and external battery pack, I no longer bring my laptop to school.
<whiprush> I can snag a pc notebook with built in everything that works out of the box.
<bob2> oh, settling for a non-ideal solution
<whiprush> right right
<whiprush> plus, I keep snapping off antennas. hahah.
<whiprush> I'm on my 5th orinoco.
<Aan> well, I just don't wanna lug 6 pounder around along with my heavy books..
<whiprush> I take it the bluetooth is linux-friendly?
<bob2> the bluetooth in my ibook Just Worked
<jdub> whiprush: adding the X300
<jdub> whiprush: handy to have a ppc (even if it's slow) around
<jdub> the bluetooth in the X300 just worked too
<Aan> oh, trying to get bluetooth and T610 to work on LInux is another story.. 
<Aan> :D
* whiprush didn't know bluetooth was available in the x300
<Aan> in Windows, it just works.. esp. with SP2.. not with Linux..
<Mithrandir> Aan: can you use the keyboard while in landscape mode on the palm?
<Mithrandir> Aan: I'm considering getting one myself
<Aan> mithrandir, not with my keyboard..
<Aan> which is a serial one. but if you get an IRDA or bluetooth, yes.. you can.
<Aan> it's highly useful..
<Mithrandir> the landscape mode?
<Aan> yes..
<Mithrandir> or keyboard?
<Mithrandir> or both? :)
<Aan> landscape mode..
<Mithrandir> won't a BT keyboard suck a lot of batteries?
<Aan> I find Documents to Go to be an amazing program.
<Aan> Yes, BT keyboard will use up the battery real quick..
<Aan> IRDA doesn't use much battery, based on what I hear..
<Mithrandir> well, I don't trust irda links, they're not encrypted.
<Aan> hmm, let's see.. 
<Mithrandir> and I'm going to use ssh and such from it.
<Aan> IRDA has a like an effective distance of like 2 feet, and is directional..
<whiprush> Well, I suppose if you can afford the ridiculous prices on BT keyboards, you can afford the batteries.
<Aan> mithrandir, if you wanna do ssh, you are probably better off with Zaurus.
<Mithrandir> whiprush: it's not that I can't afford it, it's that it's annoying to change them.
<Aan> Palm PowertoGo battery pack is only $50 off amazon.com
<Aan> it literally 3-4X your battery.. T3 is not known for long battery.
<Mithrandir> Aan: the zauruses are hard to come by in .no, and I like palmos a lot.
<gnu> hey guys how do you log into root w/ ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> gnu: you don't; use sudo.
<bob2> gnu: as I said, it's in the FAQ
<Mithrandir> gnu: if you really want, set a root password using 'sudo passwd root'
<whiprush> Mithrandir: bah, I'm bitter about the whole "It took us 5 years to get this out because we wanted to engineer it to be cheap and accessible" and every mfg. seems to throw it on their $100 gadgets.
<Mithrandir> whiprush: yeah.. the chips themselves are like $2 or so, aren't they?
<whiprush> something like that.
<Mithrandir> Aan: what is the battery life without it?
<Aan> palm os is really cool..
<Aan> 3-4 hours for normal usage..
<Aan> under two hours with BT on..
<Mithrandir> that's not much, no..
<Aan> 5+ hours with screen off and mp3 playing with cpu underclocked
<Aan> not much at all.
<Mithrandir> but it's more like 15h with mp3 playing and screen off?
<Mithrandir> how well does the t3 work as an mp3 player?
<Aan> problem is, T3 only comes with 900 something (unit of battery measurement) battery
<Mithrandir> mAh, I guess.
<Mithrandir> milli Ampere hours
<Aan> 15H, you wish.. :)
<Aan> yes.. mah.
<Mithrandir> Aan: with the ptg, I mean
<Aan> yes..
<Aan> ptg is amazing..
<Aan> but seriously, I do a lot of useful things with T3..
<Mithrandir> and you can use the ptg at the same time as you use the keyboard?
<Aan> like GPS navigation with $60 serial gps I got, scheduling with aegendus, notetaking with Docs to Go, really good OSS calculator program, mp3 playing, etc. 
<Aan> yes.. ptg allows serial pass through..
<Mithrandir> goodie
<punkass> crimsun: well removing those files didnt seem to help
<crimsun> from a fresh reboot?
<punkass> yeah
<Parisi> Back
<Parisi> On ubuntu!
<punkass> same error when i run alsamixer etc
<Parisi> On my lappy :)
<Aan> punkass, try knoppix on your lappy..
<Aan> if it works, then debian probably supports your lappy's sound..
<punkass> hmm good idea
<Parisi> Hey whats the asiest way to manage services under ubuntu?
<Parisi> easiest*
<Aan> of course, you can always try Mandrake or Suse (seems to have good hardware support)
<Parisi> I just wanna disable a couple.
<crimsun> punkass: did you remove ac97_codec.ko, too?
<punkass> nope
<bob2> Parisi: the easiest way is to remove those packages
<bob2> Parisi: second easist is rcconf or update-rc.d
<Parisi> Hmm..
<tuo2> jdub: missed the log... do we have an aussie mirror yet?
<jdub> tuo2: i'll have to check with elmo 
<tuo2> thanks. :)
<jdub> i gave him some contacts and stuff
<jdub> pacific internet will have one soon
<jdub> they're on PIPE
<punkass> crimson: removing that one didnt hepl either
<alakdan> hello can someone help me out on configuring my wireless card using ubuntu? I installed it on a ecs a530 transmeta laptop,
<Parisi> What program does Ubuntu use to adust the cpu frequency by default?
<bob2> alakdan: what sort of card is it?
<Parisi> Anyone?
<crimsun> punkass: are you rebooting between changes?
<bob2> Parisi: cpufreqd.
<punkass> yup
<bob2> Parisi: and 17 seconds isn't very long to wait for an asnwer..
<crimsun> punkass: ok, use #flood to paste me the ALSA-related lines from ``dmesg''
<jdub> bob2: powernowd
<punkass> ok..one moment..just trying knoppix 3.4
<jdub> Parisi: powernowd :)
<Parisi> Ah, makes more sense now.
<Parisi> thanks :)
<bob2> er, oops, my mistake
<alakdan> bob2: the wifi card seems to be using prism2_usb
<bob2> alakdan: ok.
<Parisi> bob2, 17 secs? I would have waited all night, i didnt quite get that, ?
<Parisi> o_O
<bob2> nevermind.
<Parisi> Heh, ok.
<whiprush> anyone with an ipod get it to automount?
<alakdan> bob2: doing ifconfig -a,  wlan0 is there but mac address is all zeroes
<jdub> whiprush: usb or firewire?
<whiprush> jdub: either, I have both.
<jdub> oh
<jdub> not sure why usb wouldn't work
<Mithrandir> Aan: and, I guess it works well with linux?
<jdub> firewire i doubt would work
<Mithrandir> Aan: including getting the docs out into some non-proprietary format?
<pete_> hooray for ubuntu. so far so good. and so impressed.
<bob2> g-v-m doesn't do firewire?
<whiprush> jdub: although, for a while in sid it was busted, so I'm leaning towards "busted at the moment".
<whiprush> gvm will do firewire.
<whiprush> just not at the moment, for me anyway. :p
<bob2> hah
<jdub> i didn't think hal did everything required for firewire
<punkass> crimson: well i am listening to streaming radio via xmms on knoppix 3.4
<punkass> tho it is probably through oss
<whiprush> jdub: yeah, it even mounts it as "ieee1394drive" or whatever
<whiprush> kinda cool
<jdub> oh right
<jdub> i should get some firewire thing
<jdub> to plug in
<whiprush> although, I was building from cvs, I'm wondering if the sid snapshot is just an older build
<jdub> it's probably the age of the ubuntu version
<whiprush> yeah that was my guess.
<jdub> we weren't upgrading hal along with gnome post-upstream-version-freeze
* jdub builds a new one to test with
<jdub> yoglyph
<glyph> ubuntu supports opteron, yes?
<punkass> crimson: load_state: 1134: No soundcards found
<subterrific> hmm, does 'flags: ...ht...' not mean that the cpu supports hyperthreading?
<jdub> glyph: yeah
<whiprush> glyph: yeah, that's the amd64 iso you want.
<whiprush> warty-amd64.iso
<subterrific> i've got this machine and i could have sworn it was a p4 3.2ghz w/ HT, but booting the smp kernel says Hyperthreading Disabled
<subterrific> and i see no bios options for enabling it
<glyph> the i386 iso won't work on opteron then?
<whiprush> it'll work
<subterrific> glyph: it will, but it would be stupid
<glyph> hah!  trick question, no it won't work ;-)
<glyph> at least, I've got an opteron here which is stubbornly refusing to work with it
<Mithrandir> glyph: I'm running it on my athlon64 system at home at least.  Could you give us a bit more information that "does not work"?
<glyph> I get through the installation procedure just fine, but when I get to the point where it's ready to boot from disk, it prints out a few messages from grub but doesn't actually hit the boot menu
<Mithrandir> glyph: how much memory?
<alakdan> are there any mirrors of ubuntu packages? or is it safe to add debian ones?
<glyph> Mithrandir: Aaaah
<Mithrandir> alakdan: yes, http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<glyph> Mithrandir: 1.5G
<Mithrandir> alakdan: mixing Debian and Ubuntu packages should work, but is not supported.
<punkass> crimson: Intel ICH: probe of 0000:00:lf.5 failed with error -16
<alakdan> Mithrandir: hmmm.. its timing out. any other mirrors?
<Mithrandir> alakdan: there are a bunch of mirrors on that page.
<Mithrandir> glyph: what kind of error do you get?
<Mithrandir> glyph: as in, what are the messages?
<glyph> Mithrandir: just a moment while I check
<crimsun> punkass: could you paste the output of ``lsmod'' on pastebin.com
<punkass> ok i just found out that 1f.5 is the sound card and sounds like some irc error
<punkass> crimson: ok
<alakdan> Mithrandir: I can not access the page, can you post in on paste bin or #flood?
<glyph> Mithrandir: GRUB loading stage 1.5...
<glyph> Mithrandir: GRUB loading, please wait...
<punkass> crimsun: its there
<Mithrandir> alakdan: /privmsg
<Mithrandir> glyph: and then nothing happens?
<glyph> Mithrandir: yep.  Then it hangs.
<alakdan> Mithrandir: thanks a lot! :)
<crimsun> punkass: and this is with 2.8.6.1-2?
<Mithrandir> glyph: what file system do you have on /?
<punkass> yup
<punkass> just reading on google...someone with same laptop had same error
<punkass> irq conflict with lpt port
<glyph> Mithrandir: ext3
<Mithrandir> glyph: hm, ok.  That should just work.
<glyph> Mithrandir: INDEED IT SHOULD! :)
<Mithrandir> glyph: I need to get some food; could you please file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com with as much information as you can gather?  Hardware configuration is interesting.  Please assign the bug to tfheen@raw.no and I'll follow up on it.
<crimsun> punkass: ok, and if you juggle the irqs (i.e. disable the devices in bios you don't use), what occurs?
<glyph> Mithrandir: You know, I think this is very likely not ubuntu's problem; I was just hoping someone here might have some insight
<punkass> DING DING...(i think)
<Mithrandir> glyph: we'd like ubuntu to work well on all amd64 hardware.
<glyph> Mithrandir: This system seems to have been invaded by a ghost recently, because a previous installation of sarge used to work, and now, the same CDs that I used to install the last working version of sarge (booting less than 5 hours ago on this same machine) do not yield a working minimal install
<Mithrandir> sounds like hardware failure, then. :/
<glyph> Mithrandir: and actually, the win64 installer won't even boot
<glyph> I need to scare up a spare disk to test this with.
<Mithrandir> glyph: I doubt we can fix hardware errors. ;)
<Mithrandir> anyway, food
<subterrific> can someone help me out here, this is really confusing me. i've got this machine someone gave me and i just installed ubuntu on it. when i cat /proc/cpuinfo "ht" shows up in the flags. however, the bios says nothing about enabling hyperthreading and its a P4 2.5ghz 
<glyph> Mithrandir: I'll get back to you if I can produce a coherent explanation of what's happening.
<Mithrandir> glyph: thanks a lot
<subterrific> is it possible that /proc/cpuinfo is wrong and the cpu really doesn't have hyperthreading?
<subterrific> and if not, is there a way to enable hyperthreading besides using the bios?
<punkass> crimson: that did it..turned off the ltp port in the bios
<punkass> sweet action. :)
<crimsun> punkass :)
<punkass> HAHAHAHAH and that fixed my wireless problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* punkass does a happy dance!
<Parisi> WHat file does 2.6 use for loading modules on boot?
<punkass> /etc/modules i believe
<Parisi> I do know 2.4 used /etc/modules.conf
<Parisi> Was just wondering wheter anything has changed.
<punkass> well there is a /etc/modules file that i added nvidia to to load it
<crimsun> modprobe.conf
<crimsun> but modules listed in /etc/modules will be loaded, too
<WareHajime> Sorry to bother but can anyone help me setup a dual partition trick with this distro as I can't access the partition.
<WareHajime> My windows Partition that is.
<Parisi> WareHajime,  you should add an entry on your fstab :)
<Parisi> oh oh nevermind.
<Parisi> Read it wrong.
<bob2> Parisi: use /etc/modules in 2.4 and 2.6
<bob2> WareHajime: what isn't working?
<Parisi> bob2, Will do.
<bob2> not sure if that's a Debian-ism or not.
<WareHajime> I wanna do the "dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/mnt/floppy/linux.bin bs=512 count=1" trick. So I can put it into a floppy then go into my windows partition and just edit my boot.ini so when it shows it I have a menu.
<punkass> if i modprobe ndiswrapper then do a modules-update with that set it so it will load on boot up
<WareHajime> I don't have access to a console during installation so I am stumped.
<punkass> or should i just add it to /etc/modules
<bob2> punkass: no, add it to /etc/modules
<punkass> ok thanks
<glyph> does warty do anything funny in the way of kernel patches?
<alakdan> can some one help me out on configuring my wifi. The usb vendor string is Airvast
<bob2> alakdan: did you read the linux-wlan-ng README?
<Parisi> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Sony lappy?
<bob2> WareHajime: why not let grub boot windows?
<Parisi> This setup is tricky.
<WareHajime> Well since I heard how Windows XP isn't happy when it's not the main MRB and it get's mad I didn't want to risk it.
<alakdan> bob2: is the wlan-ng a different package than the wireless-tools?
<bob2> alakdan: yes.
<bob2> alakdan: prism2_usb does not use wireless-tools
<alakdan> bob2: oh, ok
<WareHajime> bob2: I wouldn't mind doing that is just I dunno if WindowsXP will work properly.
<punkass> i just rebooted and got "Unable to acquire monitor of the Trash directory" error, should i be worried?
<matt_> uhh I've never had winxp get mad at me when I steal it's precious mbr
<punkass> oh..and i now have no trashbin
<bob2> alakdan: you want the linux-wlan-ng package, which is hopefully in ubuntu...
<matt_> yeah my trashbin module wouldn't load into the tastkbar.. what's up with that? I got an error message right from the get go
<punkass> And i cant add it either...I get the same error
<punkass> mine worked for awhile
<punkass> but not anymore
<bob2> nothing in bugzilla?
<WareHajime> THen i'll give that a try.
<WareHajime> Thanks matt.
<alakdan> bob2: ok :) thanks.
<Parisi> brb
<FrozenAim> Hi, what are the system reguirements for ubuntu...should it work ok on my 333mhz 196 ram...
<bob2> yes, but slowly
<glyph> hmm
<glyph> I think that my earlier problem may have been the result of configuring almost 6G of swap :-\
<bob2> if you go 6gb deep into swap, you have already lost ;-)
<FrozenAim> I think I try it first on my 333mhz...
<glyph> wait a sec
<glyph> swap isn't factored in by grub
<glyph> damnit :-(
<punkass> bob2: was that a hint? ;)
<punkass> it doesnt look like its in gnome.bugzilla
<bob2> punkass: ubuntu's bugzilla
<FrozenAim> excuse me but could someone say where can u download *.deb packages?
<punkass> oh.
<Mithrandir> FrozenAim: from archive.ubuntu.com
<FrozenAim> thanks
<bob2> FrozenAim: you don't normally need to download any .deb packages manually...
<FrozenAim> ok
<punkass> bob2: where do i find it?
<matt_> Could anyone recommend an mp3 encoder?
<pastyhermit> hi all
<matt_> lame maybe?
<bob2> FrozenAim: what are you trying to do?
<bob2> punkass: /topic
<pastyhermit> I installed ubuntu-ppc on my ibook G4 and the screen just flickers when it tries to go into X
<bob2> matt_: lame is the best I know of
<pastyhermit> what do I do?
<matt_> thx bob
<FrozenAim> nothing...
<pastyhermit> FrozenAim, ?
<punkass> bob2: sorry..not sure what u mean
<punkass> oh  lol
<punkass> sorry
<bob2> pastyhermit: it Just Worked for me.
<bob2> pastyhermit: did you just run a default install?
<pastyhermit> ?
<pastyhermit> bob2, yeah
<pastyhermit> Im on the latest 12.1" ibook
<bob2> so am I
<pastyhermit> grrr
<pastyhermit> piss me off
<matt_> do you guys have a dualboot setup? like some osx as well?
<bob2> matt_:  I did, but I got rid of it since I never used it
<FrozenAim> How do u install new software to ubuntu?
<bob2> pastyhermit: try asking on the ubuntu-users list, hopefully daniel or fabio can help.
<bob2> FrozenAim: you use "synaptic".
<pastyhermit> hrm
<bob2> but it worked perfectly for me last week
<FrozenAim> does synaptic come with ubuntu?
<bob2> FrozenAim: yes.
<pastyhermit> alright
<pastyhermit> bob2, where is this list and how do I access it?
<matt_> Ahh.. ok cool. I think I may buy an ibook this year sometime.. haven't had a laptop yet
<bob2> pastyhermit: lists.ubuntulinux.org
<pastyhermit> bob2, cool thanks
<pastyhermit> bob2, gave me some error
<matt_> uhoh.. is lame not available through apt-get?
<pastyhermit> like no lists or something
<matt_> Hrmm 
<bob2> matt_: no, it's not in ubuntu, since the people who claim to hold patents on mp3 encoding are not very friendly
<bob2> pastyhermit: http://lists.ubuntulinux.org/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<matt_> Hmm ok thankyou bob
<bob2> you can download the source and build it yourself if you like
<subterrific> or use ogg if you can
<bob2> even better
<punkass> bob2: how do i know who to assign it to (the bug)
<Parisi> is there any player on ubuntu that plays divx/avi files?
<crimsun> doesn't totem?
<subterrific> hah
<matt_> ahhh I can use ogg
<subterrific> i'm not sure i've gotten totem to play anything
<punkass> i sometimes wonder why companies (like divx) will make Max OS X versions but not linux
<matt_> But should i? there's no control over quality.. I wonder
<bob2> punkass: I'm not sure.
<punkass> ok
<bob2> punkass: because they can sell it on mac os
<Parisi> Totem wont show any image on my lappy.
<matt_> totem plays mpgs for me.. uhh and that's all I've tried so far lol
<Parisi> Only audio.
<bob2> matt_: vorbis almost always beats mp3 for quality at the same bitrate
<punkass> but they have free versions to download for win and mac
<Parisi> and wheres mplayer :(
<Parisi> or xine
<bob2> Parisi: ubunutu can't ship it
<matt_> bob, I know this sounds extremely noobish but how do I reply JUST to you so people don't get confused here?
<bob2> no distribution can
<matt_> ahh
<matt_> I figured it out haha
<Parisi> Not cool (
<bob2> matt_: prefix my name
<bob2> er, nick.
<matt_> #bob2 testing
<matt_> err prefix? uhoh
<bob2> matt_: like this
<matt_> bob2: like this?
<matt_> hmm
<bob2> yes.
<matt_> that JUSt sent to you? Strange.. xchat doesn't show me the difference when sending.
<matt_> Thanks
<bob2> no, it goes to the channel
<matt_> ahh, but it highlights, now I see
<bob2> yes.
<bob2> private messages are something else, and not something you'll be doing with me
<matt_> bob2: You're my hero, I'm such an irc noob
<matt_> lol @ bob
<bob2> hah.
<matt_> reminds me of that kid.. with the mullet talking about yaahhhoo chat.
<steve_> bob2: Uhm, any chance you have a URL for the mplayer/xine thing? Is that a stupid patent issue, or a licensing issue?
<matt_> oh god..
<Parisi> DO i have any other options besides Totem for player?
<Parisi> Totem just plain sucks no offense.
<bob2> Parisi: anything. mplayer, xine...but you'll have to build them yourself.
<Parisi> Ok, will do.
<bob2> or find someone to rebuild marillat's packages for Ubuntu.
<Parisi> Isnt that on unstable brench apt repository for debian?
<Parisi> stable/unstable
<bob2> Parisi: no
<bob2> again, mplayer is not in Debian.
<matt_> I kindof like how totem has everything built into 1 window.. I know there's gmplayer but it's annoying that it uses 2 seperate windows
<Parisi> Totem wont even play my Steve Vai MPEG!
<Parisi> Blasphemy!
<matt_> ouch..
<bob2> steve_: mplayer might be able to go into debian soon, and ubuntu might agree then
<bob2> steve_: it comes up on debian-legal all the time
<steve_> bob2: I don't think I have the patience for d-l ;)
* steve_ googles
<subterrific> xine is in universe
<subterrific> if you enable it
<matt_> bob2: btw I was aware of ogg's better overall sound at the same size.. it's just too bad I can't change the quality. 
<matt_> I wonder if it's set at 128..
<bob2> matt_: eh? of course you can.
<matt_> probably be able to tell from the size..
<matt_> bob2: apparently not through sound-juicer
<matt_> bob2: which is what rhythmbox uses
<matt_> not that I should care about that lol.. just convenience I guess
<Parisi> At this point i just wanna play my collection of videos, *sigh*
<Parisi> Im hopeless.
<matt_> hmm.. you can't compile mplayer?
<Parisi> From scratch? Why should i have to?
<matt_> I kindof want it too.. I'll give it a go right now and see if I can get it to work
<matt_> Who cares?
<Parisi> o_O
<Mithrandir> Parisi: because it's not redistributable due to patent issues, and potential other legal issues.
<Parisi> Why is it possible to have that under eiher WIN and OSX then?
<subterrific> Parisi: install gxine
<bob2> Parisi: As I've said many many times now, there are legal and patent issues.
<Mithrandir> Parisi: not everybody cares about legal exposure.  We do.
<subterrific> its in synaptic if you enable universal
<bob2> Parisi: windows programs either pay for liscenses or are willing to take the risk.
<Parisi> Isnt that legal under OSX ?
<bob2> Parisi: if someone paid for a license, yes.
<bob2> Parisi: you're welcome to pay MS for a windows media license yourself.
<Parisi> I never had any problems playing anything under my old g4 :(
<Mithrandir> Parisi: the binary distribution of mplayer under MOSX is probably not legal, no.
<QuaD-> hey, i have a question, what reasons should i switch from debian to ubuntu?
<punkass> any word on thunderbird 0.8 and firefox 1.0PR comin to ubuntu?
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: if you need time based released, for instance, Ubuntu might be better than Debian for you.
<pepsi> asdf
<QuaD-> what do you mean time based release? i use debian unstable and upgrade twice a week
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: ubuntu releases twice a year.
<matt_> on the exact schedule as gnome... coincidence?
<tuo2> QuaD-: I also think that if you want security support for recent software (eg stuff that's not in stable), Ubuntu is better
<xxorroxx> ???
<QuaD-> hmmm
<Mithrandir> matt_: I doubt it's a coincidence, as jdub is the gnome RM.
<xxorroxx> 0?0
<tuo2> plus I like the basic security policy. :)
<QuaD-> do you guys use an apt-get type system
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: yes
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: ubuntu is a snapshot of sid from late june, stabilized and some features added.
<punkass> hmm is it bad when ifconfig gives you nothing 
<punkass> my network is gone..:(
<QuaD-> hmm, alright
<QuaD-> so what makes this different then just doing an apt-get upgrade
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: it's a different distributions with a bunch of different goals than Debian.
<Mithrandir> QuaD-: also, if you need a supported AMD64 distribution, ubuntu might be for you.
<Parisi> *sigh*
<Parisi> Anyone willing to trade an old ibook for my Sony Lappy ?
<Parisi> Heh.
<QuaD-> the AMD64 distro will hopefully be for winter time :)
<QuaD-> right now normal 32bit intel
<Parisi> This is too painful :(
<pepsi> have any of you had problems with the keyboard on a g4?
<pepsi> during install
<QuaD-> trying not to seem rude, i am not really seeing the reason to upgrade
<mdz> pepsi: none here
<cef> woops
<pepsi> it doesnt recognize keystrokes unless i hold the key down, and then the key sticks
<pepsi> so i cant type anything
<mdz> QuaD-: I'm not sure that you would want to switch from unstable to a stable release, if that's what you like
<mdz> QuaD-: we'll be opening up our development branch for the next release shortly; maybe that'll catch your eye ;-)
<QuaD-> :)
<pepsi> mdz, do you have any ideas what might be causing this? it works fine in the bootloader.. :(
<mdz> pepsi: no, I'm afraid not
<mdz> I haven't seen anything like that happen
<subterrific> mdz: do you know who pepsi should talk to about this?
<mdz> a number of ubuntu developers use powerpc systems, and if any of them had seen the problem, it would be fixed by now :-)
<mdz> you can file a bug in bugzilla if you like
<pepsi> ok
<mdz> then at least if someone else stumbles across it, they'll find your report
<subterrific> you've got a pretty old G4 right pepsi?
<Tomcat_> pepsi: Checked other distros?
<Tomcat_> pepsi: Does Google find anything about it?
<elemental> why are my codepages/local changing in gnome by their self
<elemental> its freaking me out
<pepsi> ive install gentoo before, although i never set it up
<elemental> it switches to asian keyboard input .. on random
<elemental> wtf
<elemental> in all applications
<elemental> firefox/xchat/gaim/everything
<elemental> english ->
<elemental> ???
<elemental> ???
<elemental> ????
<elemental> help
<elemental> it changes then goes back
<glyph> how do I tell ubuntu that my monitor can do better than 640x480@60? :-(
<elemental> help help help
<elemental> glyph: ??????
<elemental> ??^^
<glyph> elemental: I have heard good things about its autodetection, I'm just wondering if I have to invoke it
<elemental> yeah , It is
<elemental> but cant
<elemental> help you
<elemental> my keyboard is fucked
<elemental> keeps going to asian text
<elemental> weird fucking shit
<elemental> err , guess I can
<elemental> you have to manually add the modes if it doesnt auto detect
<elemental> oh yeah
<elemental> glyph
<elemental> CONTROL-ALT-(PLUS or Minus) 
<elemental> ??? ? ? ???? ???
<elemental> ?????
<elemental> ???
<Tomcat_> lol
<elemental> ?
<elemental> ?
<glyph> elemental: nah, those just change modes.  It's got the sync ranges wrong
<Tomcat_> If it wasn't so tragic it'd be totally funny. :o
<elemental> ??????????????????????
<punkass> ok how do i get a trash bin on my desktop?
<daniels> glyph: what happens if you run 'sudo xresprobe dummy'?
<Parisi> hmm, interesting..
<elemental> ?? ?
<elemental> ????
<Parisi> Kaffeine does play my xvid files, just really slow.
<daniels> glyph: please /msg me the output of that and 'sudo ddcprobe'
<daniels> elemental: please fix your keyboard or such
<Parisi> and it was included on apt-get
<elemental> ??????????????????????
<elemental>  ?? ?????
<elemental> ????????????
<matt_> ewww.. kaffeine sucks
<Parisi> heh
<Parisi> Works good on another distro iv used previously.
<glyph> daniels: I would if I could get this machine connected to the internet - one step at a time :)
<Parisi> Conectiva if im not mistaken.
<punkass> bob2: how do i get the trashbin on my desktop?
<daniels> gly	heh
<punkass> oh hes gone
<daniels> elemental: please correct your keybaoard or something, it's becoming quite disruptive
<lemental> ugh
<lemental> wtf
<lemental> is up
<lemental> with gnome 2.8
<lemental> or x
<lemental> or whatever
<wobin> printer testpage says 'ximian desktop'
<lemental> my codepages/locale are changing on their own
<punkass> daniels do you know how to get the trashbin back on the desktop
<lemental> wobin: they contribute code to gnome
<daniels> punkass: not sure, sorry
<Mithrandir> wobin: we know about it, it might be fixed for final.
<punkass> ok
<lemental> please help me someone
<crabbox> has anyone got integrated wifi chip to work after installation ? I got dell inspiron 4150 and wifi is not working ...
<lemental> my keyboard input is changing to asian stuff
<lemental> randomly
<wobin> lemental: i know, just mentioning it :)
<lemental> how do I shut it off
<punkass> i got it working with a dell D600
<lemental> PLEASE help
<elemental> ???
<elemental> ???
<Parisi> ugh!
<crabbox> punkass: what chip do you have ?
<Parisi> This is non sense.
<punkass> umm broadcom
<lemental> Parisi: its not my fault .. theres a bug
<Parisi> brb, i have to reboot.
<glyph> daniels: there's a lot of output to copy and paste, but I can tell you it looks sane - it gives me the right list of modes with xresprobe, and the right list of ranges / modes / identifiers with ddcprobe
<daniels> lemental: if you file a bug in our bugzilla (http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com), we can probably work it out, but debugging it over irc is difficult, and i don't think there's anyone here with the requisite knowledge
<lemental> daniels
<lemental> wtff
<daniels> glyph: hm. what resolutions does xresprobe spit out? looks like a bug in the xfree86<->xresprobe interaction
<lemental> Im suppose to just use X ?
<lemental> err
<lemental> console
<lemental> no way
<thom> punkass: Applications/System Tools/Configuration Editor; go to apps/nautilus/desktop and flick trash_icon_visible to true
<lemental> only reason I installed this crap is for gnome 2.8
<punkass> crabbox: broadcom: BCM94306 
<daniels> glyph: if you could please /msg me a list of the resolutions you get, that would be great, thanks
<lemental> it just changes to asian text on the fly
<lemental> b. s !
<punkass> thom: thanks
<glyph> daniels: okay, urm
<crabbox> cardctl ident will show it but the gnome network admin does not see it
<lemental> pango == internationalization ?
<glyph> I must not have my ethernet driver loaded
<subterrific> is there any chance alsa drivers will be upgraded soon?
<lemental> nobody here has a clue ?
<thom> lemental: seriously, you've not given us enough information - gnome really doesn't just change locales on the fly for fun
<subterrific> apparently ubuntu ships alsa 1.0.4 and version 1.0.5 has support for my card :(
<thom> lemental: did it used to work correctly? did you change anything and then it started changing to asian?
<mdz> subterrific: which kernel release includes alsa 1.0.5?
<matt_> well, I'm trying to watch a dvd now with gxine.. installed libdvdnav4 as well.. but keep getting the error "can't read NAV packet"
<matt_> any ideas?
<lemental> thom: I didnt change anything
<lemental> thom: its possessed
<lemental> thom: I even tried loading gnome as different users .. and in 'failsafe gnome' mode , which loads DEFAULT gnome
<lemental> thom: its a system issue , a bug .. and it came from nowhere , like a virus .. its driving me nuts
<subterrific> mdz: it looks like 2.6.7 included ALSA 1.0.5 patches
<subterrific> mdz: and alsa 1.0.6a is the latest stable: http://lwn.net/Articles/98208/
<mdz> subterrific: ubuntu has 2.6.8.1
<lemental> thom: I'll issue bug reports , when/if I can even load firefox .... grrr
<subterrific> mdz: http://lwn.net/Articles/87390/
* salvo is wondering how to get more than 640x480 pixels onto his screen at once
<crabbox> same goes to my soundcard... not working even it is intel8x0
<lemental> Im about to uninstall this shit
<thom> lemental: what does Computer/Desktop Preferences/Keyboard/Layout say you have?
<lemental> I just installed blackbox , and it doesnt show up as a choice under gdm ....
<subterrific> mdz: well i guess Linus didn't actually put the patches in Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 is what /proc/asound/version says
<thom> crabbox: fire up a terminal, run alsamixer, see if your sound card is detected and unmuted?
<punkass> crabbox
<punkass> you might have the same problem as me
<crabbox> no go with alsamixer
<crabbox> no such device
<punkass> it took me most of the day to figure out
<punkass> wanna know what it is?
<crabbox> please impress me :-)
<punkass> lol
<punkass> its a irc confict
<punkass> conflict*
<crabbox> what the f*ck ?
<punkass> go into the dell bios and turn off your lpt port
<punkass> and all should be well
<subterrific> crabbox: my other machine with intel8x0 works, but it doesn't do hardware or software mixing...whenever two things play a sound the second one gets queued up until the first sound finished :(
<crabbox> just a moment ...
<punkass> it gave me my sound and wireless back
<crabbox> if this works I do hope that it will be fixed during some update for the ubuntu...
<punkass> subterrific: can u add a .asoundrc file to get software mixing
<thom> there's a bug open about it already
<crabbox> that is good
<punkass> i just use one from the dmix site and it works good
<thom> crabbox/punkass: Ubuntu #1254
<damien_> what is the package name for the kernel source ?
<thom> damien_: apt-cache search linux-source
<punkass> thom..thanks..i just disabled it in the bios..since i know no parrallel printer is going to be attached to this machine
<punkass> i guess i could have just takin lp out of /etc/modules too
<matt_> arg can anyone play dvds?
<thom> sure. it'd be nice to fix it properly tho :-)
<punkass> yeah
<crabbox> cheers mates ! now it works !
<damien_> thom: cheers.. I'm new to debian :)
<punkass> crabbox: good to hear
<MacPlusG3> matt_: there are many legal issues with that - the guys are looking into it
<alakdan> bob2: thanks a lot for the help, I can now access the internet via wifi :)
<crabbox> I am a long time linux user but still those things just make me mad... hardware faults and software problems... got no time to debug
<az[a] zel> its the same on OS X... ive been trying to get a DWL-122 USB wireless key working, but the Mac drivers are horrendous
<az[a] zel> interestingly, the device works perfectly under linux
<az[a] zel> but I don't really have enough hard drive on my ibook to install linux... maybe if I could get a live CD
<setakht> prism drivers > *
<punkass> matt_: yes i can
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: once you get used to linux on ibook, you won't go back to OS X :)
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: I dunno.. I'm pretty impressed with OS X :) I run linux on my desktop anyway
<az[a] zel> well I'm running ubuntu for AMD64 at the moment
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: yeah.. it's a not bad proprietry unix.
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: but things like evo really make the switch worthwhile
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: that and the fact it doesn't cost you $200 every year for an OS upgrade
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: yeah evolution is a nice mail client, for sure...
<crabbox> see ya later
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: and multisync will sync contacts and calender between machines.
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: it's also faster (linux)
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: yeah I'm a bit worried about the $200 upgrades, as a lot of people don't like supporting older versions of OS X.. I see a lot of places that say "works only on 10.3".. soo
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: yeap
<Qton> When I try to install Ubuntu it gets stuck in "Scanning CD-Rom" just after the boot screen. Any idea why?
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: same with 10.0->10.1 and 10.1->10.2
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: the only real reason for me to run OS X, is so my g/f can run Office.. and also, the glitzy openGL stuff tends to impress people :)
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: and sleeping works, and Airport Express works, etc..
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: i keep giving OO.org to ppl and they're real happy. 
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: those two are a bit of a problem
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: i solved it with a pcmcia wifi card
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: but on the ibook you have to go usb
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: I've tried getting people to use OO.o.. but the problem is, my university wont support it, and exporting to .doc has problems
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: that's something that needs to change (the uni)
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: you can also run OSX from within linux with Mac-On-Linux
<punkass> hmm with this dell D600 if i close the lit and open it again..all i have left is flashing cursor
<elemental> at full speed ?
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: yeah I know, that's cool... it'd be nice to have a compatibility layer so you can run individual OS X apps on Linux.. like how FreeBSD has Linux binary compatibility
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: NetBSD has a project for OS X binary compatibility
<MacPlusG3> az[a] zel: the big problem there would be the graphics layer... it's not X.
<az[a] zel> MacPlusG3: yeah, true... would need a layer to translate drawing calls to the X11 interface
<elemental> I prefer just having open source apps and the code to look at
<elemental> instead of emulating or running ports
<Loduriel> insn't it the purpose of GNUstep to have compatibility with OSX?
<Loduriel> *one* purpose
<elemental> ???
<az[a] zel> they're not implementing cocoa AFAIK, or quartz even.. 
<subterrific> Loduriel: don't think that has even been a GNUStep goal
<Loduriel> at least GNUstep apps are working in OSX with the same code
<subterrific> GNUStep's goal is to implement a free version of the OpenStep spec. GNUStep has been around a lot longer than OS X
<az[a] zel> that's the whole underyling /Application /System/Libary/Frameworks sort of thing eh?
<az[a] zel> and the .app directories ?
<subterrific> no
<az[a] zel> ok, I don't know what OpenStep/NextStep is then :)
<subterrific> OpenStep is a framework for building applications in Objective-C
<subterrific> an API
<subterrific> very similar to Java or .NET
<MacPlusG3> but compiled natively - so faster
<MacPlusG3> but lots of dynamic features in the language
<Loduriel> so... since OSX use this API, GNUstep apps can run in OSX, right?
<MacPlusG3> and you can build an Obj-C gui part to a C/C++ app
<subterrific> Loduriel: right, Cocoa is based on OpenStep
<MacPlusG3> Loduriel: well... at least with minimal modification
<MacPlusG3> Loduriel: or using the gnustep libs
<Loduriel> ok but the contrary is wrong
<MacPlusG3> Loduriel: just trickier :)
<Loduriel> MacPlusG3, subterrific: ok
<subterrific> GNUStep is to Cocoa as Mono is to .NET
<subterrific> very rough way of thinking about it
<elemental> anyone have their xchat/gnome-term/firefox/gaim all go nuts and switch to asian fonts
<subterrific> if that helps
<elemental> any idea on how to install all fonts besides english ?
<elemental> install/uninstall
<subterrific> elemental: someone else just mentioned that problem
<elemental> it was me
<subterrific> oh
<elemental> lemental/elemental
<elemental> lemental == console bitchx
<Loduriel> subterrific, i understand better now, thx
<elemental> but for some reason xchat isnt acting up
* subterrific needs sleep
<elemental> ???????????
<elemental> ??
<az[a] zel> wtf, apt-get says it installed gcc, but it didn't.. and when I try again, it says it's already installed
<az[a] zel> it couldn't read the cd because the cdrom wasn't mounted
<az[a] zel> or maybe I can't find where gcc is
<az[a] zel> oh it is installed.. there just isn't a gcc link
<az[a] zel> should I manually add a gcc symlink in /usr/bin or is there some more elegant "debian like" way of setting up the default gcc compiler?
<elemental> ugh
<az[a] zel> if you want to build stuff, should you install dpkg-dev ?
<az[a] zel> I just installed gcc-3.3, is that enough?
<elemental> you need to install autoconf/make/gcc/etc
<elemental> what are you trying to build
<|Gaaruto|> can i use debian package with my ubuntu ?
<elemental> sorry .. xchat is on crack , keeps switching fonts to asian
<az[a] zel> hmmm, trying to get NVIDIA drivers to install.. not working
<elemental> |Gaaruto|, its called 'universe'
<elemental> az[z] zel: this dist is really starting to get on my nerves honestly .. 
<elemental> ???????????
<elemental> ??
<elemental> ????
<elemental>  ??
<cef> az[a] zel: are you installing the restricted packages or are you trying to install the binaries off the nvidia site?
<az[a] zel> cef: binaries off the nvidia site
<az[a] zel> am I supposed to just install packages? :)
<cef> ahh.. there are precompiled binaries for nvidia in package form
<az[a] zel> oh ok!!
<cef> think it's the 'linux-restricted' package.. can't remember off the top of my head
<az[a] zel> gettng em now
<az[a] zel> nvidia-kernel-common
<cef> still then need to reconfigure X manually
<az[a] zel> wish I had've known that in the first place
<az[a] zel> yeah that's easy
<cef> heh
<jdub> linux-restricted-modules...
<jdub> choose the one for your kernel
<jdub> and nvidia-glx
<az[a] zel> hmm, i'm downloading nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-settings, is this bad?
<Qton> Im having trouble installing Ubuntu. It gets stuck after the initial boot screen while trying to scan the CD-Rom. Probably checking for file integrity? Does anyone have an idea whats wrong with it?
<cef> I really should actually install the nvidia drivers instead of just using the nv driver
<Elix> I saw on the Ubuntu wiki (http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/WartyWarthog_2fusplash) some discussion about including a cool graphical bootloader and startup (a la bootsplash). Does anyone know if I should expect this soon, or if I should just go about configuring it myself? 
<jdub> Elix: it'll turn up in the development branch soon after it opens
<Elix> jdub: Great, thanks!
<az[a] zel> hmm, I installed nvidia-kernel-common, but there's no nvidia kernel module installed
<cef> az[a] zel: 
<cef> az[a] zel: look at the 'linux-restricted-modules' package that matches your kernel
<jdub> az[a] zel: it's linux-restricted-modules
<jdub> az[a] zel: apt-cache search for that, and choose the one that suits your kernel
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hey all
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> can someone tell me where to file a bug report ?
<Tritoch|L> isnt the module already in the kernel, try to load it with modprobe nvidia
<cef> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: look at the bugzilla line in the topic
<cef> jdub: we need an infobot, damnit!
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> indeed
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lol
<az[a] zel> jdub: cant find that package
<az[a] zel> jdub: is the source for that setup by default?
<jdub> az[a] zel: type,
<az[a] zel> restricted sources are definitely in my apt-get source list
<jdub> apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules
<jdub> that will list the pacakges available
<az[a] zel> jdub: that returns nothing
<jdub> apt-get update and try again?
<az[a] zel> just did that
<jdub> cef: i think we do, yeah
<az[a] zel> seriously, in my sources, there is no linux-restricted-modules
<jdub> $ apt-cache search linux-restricted
<jdub> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on 386
<jdub> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-686 - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<jdub> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-686-smp - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<jdub> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-k7 - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on AMD K7linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-k7-smp - Non-free Linux 2.6.8.1 modules on AMD K7 SMP
<jdub> 
<Tritoch|L> az[a] zel, have you tried modprobe nvidia, that was all i had to to after installing the nvidia files
<az[a] zel> jdub: am I supposed to enable the "universe" source in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<az[a] zel> Tritoch|L: nah there is no nvidia module
<jdub> no, just restricted
<Tritoch|L> well that and add it in the /etc/modules file
<az[a] zel> well it's there, and I'm not seeing those modules
<jdub> that is very bong
<Elix> While I'm here, I'm trying to get my Palm Zire 21 to work with gnome-pilot via USB, but I'm having a tough time figuring out which device ("Port") to tell it to use (or to symlink /dev/pilot to). I'm not a complete newb, but I am fairly new at configuring Linux... 
<azeem> Elix: it's ususally /dev/ttyUSB0 or /dev/ttyUSB1
<jdub> Elix: /dev/ttyUSB0 most likely
<Mitario> hello everyone
<azeem> Elix: best to check /var/log/syslog or something and see what device gets detected
<Elix> jdub: Hrmmm... I don't have either of those devices, unfortunately.
<jdub> Mitario! DUDE!
<az[a] zel> jdub: is it because I'm running AMD64 ?
<azeem> Elix: they get created on demand
<jdub> Mitario: we've been trying to get in touch with you
<Elix> azeem: Ah, cool. Thanks, I'll try that.
<az[a] zel> jdub: nobody has compiled an nvidia module for the AMD64 kernel?
<Mitario> jdub, haha, yeah i know :)
<jdub> Mitario: we've got trashapplet patches, and we're using it by default! :)
<jdub> az[a] zel: hrm, might not be uploaded yet
<Mitario> jdub, yeah i saw, that's really great! thanks :)
<will``> wwot
<jdub> Mitario: nice to see you here :)
<Mitario> jdub, thanks :)
<will``> i got ubuuntu to work finally
* az[a] zel slaps forehead and says doh
<Mitario> jdub, pathces will go upstream as soon as trashapplet is in gnome cvs and is in bugzilla
<jdub> Mitario: awesome
<jdub> Mitario: should be able to get it into 2.10, too :-)
<Mitario> jdub, jep :)
<az[a] zel> Mitario: any ETA on getting the nvidia kernel module for AMD64 into the repository?
<Mitario> jdub, i've already talked to davyd about that, so everthing is settled
<jdub> awesome
<Mitario> az[a] zel, i'm sorry i wouldn't know :)
<az[a] zel> oh well, I'll just use the nv driver for the time being
<elemental> az
<elemental> you get it to compile ?
<jdub> az[a] zel: not sure, but i know fabio, mdz and daniels were looking at it
<az[a] zel> elemental: nah, I was hoping to install the package, but it doesn't appear to be available for AMD64 yet
<elemental> jdub: any idea why gtk2/gnome stuff is changing fonts of asian stuff , and how I?? ?????
<elemental> ??????
<elemental> ???
<elemental> ?? ??  
<jdub> no
<elemental> ??
<elemental>  ? ????????
<subterrific> i think his font changed ;)
<jdub> heh
<jdub> hrm :)
<azeem> that's bash.org material I guess :)
<subterrific> totally
<elemental> ugh
<cef> elemental: bad timing
<elemental> lame++
<elemental> have to use ksirc
<elemental> gnome/gtk2 are screwed up
<elemental> bad timing ? why
<cef> <elemental> jdub: any idea why gtk2/gnome stuff is changing fonts of asian stuff , and how I?? ?????
<Mitario> jdub, ok, davyd agreed to put it in :)
<Mitario> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152928
<elemental> cef: those question marks are asian crap
<elemental> gnome/gtk2 apps are screwed up ++
<martink> "Ubuntu includes the very best in translations"? hah, your web browser doesn't even speak my language ;-)
<cef> elemental: yes, that's why i said 'bad timing'
<jdub> martink: ;)
<elemental> cef: why , he answer the problem ?
<cef> elemental: the problem..
<jdub> Mitario: hrm
<elemental> I want to remove all fucking languages beyond english , before my head explodes
<jdub> Mitario: i wonder if it wouldn't be better in nautilus itself?
<elemental> it changes fonts to asian , after a few minutes of working normally (gnome/xchat/ anythin gtk2 , gaim , firefox , whatever)
<elemental> it worked fine for a few days
<elemental> then this  starts
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> no nvidia-glx package in the repository yet either
<elemental> kde is ok , beyond being UGLY++
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I think KDE looks good
<elemental> its ugly trust me
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I think gnome is getting better.. but I've always found it to be pretty ugly.. it's very drab (browns and stuff everywhere)
<Mitario> jdub, hmm, maybe so... but it's just an applet, and i don't know if the nautilus maintainers are prepared to put it in nautilus
<elemental> the icons and themes are not even comparable to kde , kde is geeky++
<Mitario> jdub, i could start a discussion on one of the lists tho
<cef> az[a] zel_ubuntu: too 'quakey' eh?
<Mitario> jdub, but i think i want to put it in gnome-applets for now, just for the time beeing
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> I like bright colours.. like the OS X icons
<subterrific> az[a] zel_ubuntu: with gnome you have tons of themes to pick from. bluecurve isn't brown at all for example
<jdub> Mitario: i just commented on the bug
<elemental> az[a] zel_ubuntu: all the kde logos are fugly =]  
<subterrific> with kde you're pretty much stuck with plastik...
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: seen the Human icon theme in ubuntu?
<elemental> subterrific: nothing in gnome is brown , hes on something =]  hehe
<Mitario> jdub, ok, yea i just saw, hmm, maybe wait for davyd's reaction..
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, not yet
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, oh I'm running it now
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: tiny sample of what's to come
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: you're running the Human theme, but not the Human icon theme
<elemental> jdub: speaking of ubuntu issues , you know why I cant load gnome/any gtk2 app , because after a few minutes it gets possessed and changes to asian fonts on keyboard input (not output)
<pitti> Morning
<jdub> elemental: no, i don't know
<jdub> elemental: what applets are on your panel?
<jdub> hey pitti 
<elemental> jdub: I really dont know how to file the bug report ..I dont know whats causing the problem
<elemental> jdub: nothing but default stuff
<elemental> jdub: im in KDE cause I cant even use gnome anymore .. its possessed
<elemental> after a few minutes in xchat , gaim , firefox , whatever .. when I type it goes to chinese/or something
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> ok I just switched to the human icon theme.. hmm.. doesn't do it for me yet.. I don't like the folder icons.. bright yellow, yikes
<subterrific> elemental: when you go to Keyboard Preferences, does the Selected layout change?
<elemental> jdub: Ive been running linux 10+ years , code c/c++/perl , no idea wtf is going on
<elemental> subterrific: everything says english
<elemental> I double checked every tool ...
<elemental> everything is normal
<elemental> I loaded 'failsafe gnome'
<elemental> still does the asian fonts after awhile of being normal
<elemental> failsafe gnome is default gnome .. no setup scripts .. etc
<elemental> so , that should always work normally
<elemental> yet
<elemental> it doesnt
<subterrific> its only gtk apps?
<Ass_on_Fire> Can anybody help me find the nvidia-glx package? I don't know where to find it.
<elemental> yeah
<elemental> kde works fine
<elemental> console works fine
<elemental> only gtk2 apps acutally
<Ass_on_Fire> Can i use the nvidia-glx package form debian.org ??
<elemental> gtk1.2 stuff works fine
<jdub> Ass_on_Fire: nvidia-glx is in restricted
<elemental> and kde on ubuntu , pops up errors every 10 seconds .. hehe
<elemental> so and so crashed
<elemental> etc
<Ass_on_Fire> in restricted ??
<elemental> "unknown - The KDE  Crash Handler"
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> does powervr.src.rpm works fine on ubuntu ?
<subterrific> wtf
<Elix> Still not having luck with Pilot. I have 6 USB ports and I'm using a USB mouse. Are the ttyUSB# ports assigned in order, whenever they're requested, or does each specific port get the same number? According to lsusb, my mouse is on Bus 002 Device 003, and my palm is on Bus 001, Device 007. Should it still be using ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1? Thanks.
<elemental> nothing goes down .. k3b loads that kde crash handler thing all the time , so does konsole
<elemental> but , the actual apps dont  crash
<elemental> I know its preview but damn
<elemental> hehe
<elemental> bout to change back .. cant deal with all this crap
<elemental> gnome 2.8 isnt worth it .. I can build it from source
<jdub> elemental: haven't seen this anywhere else
<jdub> no one else has reported it
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> one thing
<elemental> jdub: its VERY strange
<Elix> (Well I for one have been very much enjoying Ubuntu, and have been recommending it to friends. A few crashes, sure, but it sure is slick, easy, and powerful!)
<elemental> jdub: I did use universe ,and install a TON of stuff
<jdub> elemental: uh huh...
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> why does ubuntu says i don't have the permissions to access /mnt/win (mounted windows partition)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ?
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: most likely because it's mounted for a different user
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: have a look at the permissions on the files in the mounted partition
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hm hmm
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> and can i change the permission for the whole folder ?
<jdub> you'd have to mount it differently
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ok w8
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> chown
<jdub> no, no
<jdub> doesn't work like that for non-*nix disks
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> no?
<jdub> you actually have to put the user it should be owned by in fstab
<jdub> or make it mountable by users
<jdub> and then mount it yourself
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ok at fstab i know how to
<elemental> jdub: whos the lead developer
<skel_> hello
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> but wont it be mounted auto at boot ?
<jdub> elemental: mdz's the distro group lead
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> is there any DVD burning software?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> btw how can i make it mountable by normal users ready to be read/writen
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: nautilus-cd-burner works with dvds
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: add 'user' to the fstab line
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: then your user can mount it
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: and all the permissions will be right
<jdub> (from memory)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hmm ok
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, isn't growisofs needed for burning DVD's ?
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: we have dvd+rw-tools
<subterrific> az[a] zel_ubuntu: nautilus-cd-burner is a front end for growisofs
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> jdub, oh ok
<jdub> az[a] zel_ubuntu: which includes growisofs
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> supported out of the box then :)
<azeem> what's wrong with the list archives of -users? Threads seem to be messed up all over the place
<jdub> yes :)
<jdub> azeem: oh?
* jdub checks
<azeem> or are people really just replying to further posts?
<werewolf> Hi all, I just installed a restricted version of gnome in ubuntu, but I have thi error: "Enable to acquire monitor of the Trash dir"
<azeem> with a new subject
<elemental> mdz is skilled++ , he works on myth too 
<cef> azeem: welcome to the internet..
<jdub> azeem: oh, right, pipermail only does threads to a certain level
<jdub> azeem: and some posters have been breaking threads
<azeem> eugenia.
<jdub> :)
<azeem> yeah, looking at it again, it does not look so bad as I remembered from last night
<Elix> Sigh... I'm getting confused. Each time I press the sync button on my Palm, the Device number listed by lsusb gets incremented by one... Does that device number have anything to do with the device name in /dev? I've created ttyUSB2 through 10 (using "mknod /dev/ttyUSB10 c 188 3", "chown root:dialout /dev/ttyUSB*"), though they don't magically disappear like ttyUSB0 and 1...
<azeem> jdub: don't use daniels as your background singer. He'll probably "back your punchlines" and shout every second word you say again to give it more weigth
<ajmitch> heh
<jdub> azeem: man, daniels brings on the bling-bling
<daniels> (represent)
<elemental> how hard is it to make a standardized package system , self extracting to PATH , static binaries
<azeem> Elix: yeah I noticed this, too, at the time it was not working correclty
<elemental> would just work
<elemental> :P
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> are there 32bit libraries for GTK 2.0 in the repository ?
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> (amd64 repository)
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> can't install, e.g. realplayer without 32bit compatibility
<Elix> azeem: So... there's a problem in the Preview Release? Well, I guess that definitely makes me feel like less of an idiot ;-)
<azeem> Elix: no
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> whoops, I do have gtk2 32bit, just the realplayer installer cant see it
<azeem> Elix: I had this problem last week with my mum's Tungsten E on Debian sarge
* tuo2 fears bling
<daniels> tuo2: bling is love
<Elix> azeem: Any luck solving the problem, or is it an issue with the Palm itself (perhaps Palm OS5?)
<azeem> Elix: it just means that your system still thinks your Palm is connected while you start another connection
<tuo2> daniels: bling hates me. I'm too indie for bling. 
<daniels> ahr
<Ass_on_Fire> Can someone give me an _exact_ location for nvidia-glx?
<|Q|> howdy
<daniels> i should get a massive multi-finger gold ring that says 'ubuntu'
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "icybox".
<cef> daniels: you're home I take it? I've still got some bling for you to take over when you visit fabbione, remember?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> damn!!
<daniels> cef: bling! ;)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> is there a "rehash" like in bsd ?
<daniels> cef: i'm home, but just about to run out for the night, sadly
<cef> daniels: ahh fair enuff
<cef> daniels: then tomorrow sometime
<daniels> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: yeah, it's called 'rehash'
<daniels> cef: sounds good, cheers :)
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR, bash doesnt need to bo rehashed
<Elix> azeem: Ah, I see. That makes sense. So if I just pre-emptively predict what the next number is, do you figure that would work (once I've created ttyUSBn up to n <= 255)? I've never dealt with USB devices before...
<azeem> no, it should just work for ony device
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> scaroo, it's for fstab
<azeem> eh, one
<scaroo> oh sorry
<tuo2> daniels: There's a marketing idea if I've ever heard one. 
<Elix> azeem: so, it should be working using ttyUSB0 or 1?
<tuo2> ubuntu: word to all of your mothers.
<cef> hrm, wodner if there is a way to tell udev to assume it's always the same device
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> daniels, lol
<khalek> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: rehash is a csh thing
<cef> wonder even. my finders are too fast for each other
<cef> argh! fingers.. they're drunk too methinks
<cef> hrm, I have port, and I've had a very very long week.. hrmmmm
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hmm yes
<Ass_on_Fire> Nobody else needs to install nvidia drivers i see? :(
<jdub> Ass_on_Fire: it's in restricted
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> but appending things to fstab
<jdub> if you have that in your sources.list
<Cardador> Ass_on_Fire, i've installed them
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> doesn't need a rehash to the sys ?
<khalek> cef: and a sore head tomorrow morning :)
<Ass_on_Fire> Yes. But were do i find this "restricted" dir/address
<scaroo> seth : mount -a ?
<jdub> you should be able to install it
<jdub> Ass_on_Fire: it's a default entry in sources.list
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: no
<Cardador> Ass_on_Fire, edit your repository with synaptic
<Cardador> you just have to check the boxes for all the lines
<tuo2> khalek: sore heads are the best. I love them.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> so why does this continues to say i don't have the permission ?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "icybox".
<Keybuk> http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=slrnckjnh0.4no.jsiltala%40marvin.mosa.homelinux.org
<Keybuk> ^ <g>
<elemental> ok , question .. why am I getting a KRASH report on EVERY kde app I close
<elemental> "KDE crash Handler"
<scaroo> woooow ! gnome-bluetooth is gooooooooooooooooooooooooood :) is there any plan to integrate it with gvm ?
<Ass_on_Fire> Yes! Found it, thx :)
<jdub> scaroo: with gvm?
<jdub> scaroo: how so?
<grzesieq> hi
<grzesieq> anyone got ubuntu working on a powerbook?
<scaroo> jdub, like conciderieng my device (eg. my phone) as a volume, in wich i could copy/paste/create files
<jdub> oh right
<jdub> i think you can only do that with certain bluetooth devices
<jdub> but that'd be cool
<jdub> when in range, you'd get a disk icon ;)
<scaroo> yes, that s it !
<hypatia> Should popularity-contest ask me questions when I upgrade? (It was installed by default, I presume?)
<jdub> hypatia: ideally, no
<hypatia> jdub: bug worthy?
<jdub> hypatia: yeah, i'd say so
<jdub> matt only just changed it
<MacPlusG3> scaroo: but you can send and receive items from bluetooth phones.
<MacPlusG3> scaroo: and on a powerbook too (with built in bluetooth)
<elemental> its like I'm invisible
<elemental> hehe
<MacPlusG3> scaroo: gnome-bluetooth is the package you should look at. you'll also need the bluez stuff - including the firmware
<jdub> MacPlusG3: he's already doing that, had a different idea
<MacPlusG3> jdub: ahh...
<jdub> i have a repo of edd's bluetooth foo up
<MacPlusG3> scaroo,jdub: i think the sony ericsson CD comes with stuff that does something similar - but for windows. i.e. it should be possible :)
<rootb0y> has anyone tried shipit.ubuntulinux.org?
<jdub> rootb0y: yeah
<rootb0y> I'd like to know how "free beer" it is
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: I presume you have an apple computer?
<jdub> rootb0y: we'll ship you cds around the end of october.
<hypatia> filed
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: yes.. running linux
<jdub> rootb0y: free beer, even the bubbles
<azeem> Keybuk: that post implies that ubuntu is a snapshot of sid at the point of release
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: Do you use airport extreme?
<hypatia> the right question to ask is "what kind of beer?"
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: no - it's not supported
<rootb0y> no shipping costs or anything?
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: under linux
<jdub> rootb0y: no
<rootb0y> cool
<azeem> Keybuk: when do you guys freeze the upstream stuff for != GNOME?
<MacPlusG3> jdub: gather there's some way to get a stack of CDs for the LUV crowd?
<jdub> MacPlusG3: shipit.ubuntulinux.org...
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: i was hoping it would work on 'generic' driver or something..
<khalek> hypatia: scared you'll end up with fosters or something?
<jdub> azeem: wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<scaroo> jdub, funny business to ship at its own 
<MacPlusG3> jdub: so not ready for the ubuntu talk?
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: 'cause how good is a laptop without WiFi? ;-)
<jdub> MacPlusG3: no
<azeem> bah, gnome-terminal does not consider that a link :)
<hypatia> khalek: I dislike most beer, so I'm just looking out for the masses.
<jdub> MacPlusG3: but i'll have ISOs of a recent daily with me
<Ass_on_Fire> I still need to uncomment the Load "GLCore" and Load "dri" in the XF86Config file. Right ?
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: it's a broadcom chipset - and they're being assholes with it. there are binary only wrapper stuff for x86 (useless on ppc). or binary only Darwin(OSX) drivers
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: any attempts on reverse engineering or whatever it's called?
<MacPlusG3> jdub: cool - number of ppl have already been playing - but there's interest, so a bunch of CDs on the night could do quite well.
<azeem> about halfway through, then
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: everyone just uses PCMCIA/usb cards
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: considering they're $70AUD or less these days...
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: it's cheaper than AE :)
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: there may be... i dont' have an AE card (bought pcmcia)
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: and most developers are like that atm.
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: Now they give them with every new pb.
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: ahh..
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: didn't used to :)
<khalek> MacPlusG3: one of the apple guys at auug forwarded an email on to the right people (tm) but I have yet to hear back and doubt I will..
<MacPlusG3> khalek: yeah... it's broadcom that are the problem, not apple
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: yeah, i think it's only the latest version.
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: the nice feature is that it uses the built-in antennas.
<khalek> MacPlusG3: yeah but finding a person to talk to at broadcom would be useful
<MacPlusG3> khalek, grzesieq: apple is getting better - stuff that they write the drivers of are often open source (e.g. sound). so even though the license and code can'tn work with linux, it's good being able to read stuff (so ppl who write ppc sound drivers tell me :)
<khalek> MacPlusG3: also not everyone has the luxury of pcmcia given 12" laptops don't have them
<khalek> s/them/it/
<khalek> grzesieq: http://www.scaramanga.co.uk/stuff/bcm94306/ http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-bcom4301/
<Cardador> Ass_on_Fire: yes, and change the driver name to nvidia
<Ass_on_Fire> k, done already :)
<Cardador> Ass_on_Fire: edit /etc/modules and put nvidia on the bottom
<Cardador> or else your x wont start :)
<Ass_on_Fire> hey that's new to me :)
<Ass_on_Fire> thx
<Cardador> np
<Ass_on_Fire> that's all ??
<Cardador> i think so
<Ass_on_Fire> k, thx :)
<Cardador> at least that was what i did
<MacPlusG3> khalek: hrmmm... interesting
<grzesieq> Everything else works ok on macs?
<khalek> depends what you're after
<khalek> nvidia chipsets won't have 3d and suspend
<grzesieq> Uhm... Bletooth?
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: you probably won't get 3d accelleration
<khalek> newer ati chipsets won't fully suspend
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: or suspend
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: on recent ones anyway
<grzesieq> Bah.
<khalek> 3d works on the ibooks
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: bluetooth works fine - been syncing and sending images and mp3s around.
<grzesieq> I use bluetooth for syncing my schedule with my mobile phone, and i _really_ need it.
<Keybuk> azeem: oddly enough, I'm writing a blog post about exactly that at the moment
<grzesieq> Sometimes I think I should've bought an x86 laptop...
<mteira> Why on Nautilus, right button on a mp3 file, properties, open with, I'm not able to change the default selected program?
<ajmitch> so you don't just accept random debian packages into ubuntu then?
<scaroo> mteira, you ve got a "open with..." entry
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: yeah - same.
<MacPlusG3> grzesieq: it works on ppc - no problems :)
<mteira> scaroo: Yes.
<mteira> scaroo: OPen with another app , in spanish.
<jdub> ajmitch: how do you mean? all of main is in universe
<ondrej> is sgml-data installed correctly on your ubuntu? mine wants to upgrade each time to same version as installed
<jdub> ajmitch: but we have particular supported packages
<ajmitch> jdub: that's useful then
<mteira> Also, in the Audio/Video tab, "There was an error trying to create the view named 'Audio/Video': System exception: IDL/omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<grzesieq> MacPlusG3: But then I realize that on mac everything works, plus it looks great. :)
<mteira> scaroo: But I mean while trying to change the default program, on the "Open with" tab.
<mteira> scaroo: On the file properties window.
<Cardador> anyone knows how to change from spatial to normal view on nautilus?
<scaroo> mteira, ok, gonna try it asap
<jdub> Cardador: in preferences
<mteira> Cardador: In nautilus preferences.
<mteira> Cardador: The first group, the last option.
<jdub> Cardador: behaviour > always open in browser windows
<ajmitch> is universe still getting packages in from sid?
<jdub> ajmitch: no
<scaroo> mteira, same problem here :(
<jdub> ajmitch: froze a while back
<jdub> ajmitch: see the release schedule on the wiki :)
<mteira> Another problem with the encoding.
<scaroo> mteira, the oter choices a greyed 
<scaroo> s/oter/other/
<ajmitch> jdub: ok, wasnt' sure if that applied to everything or not :)
<mteira> I've tried to use beep-media-player but the dragndrop doesn't work.
<ajmitch> since it has some old versions of my packages there
<ondrej> jdub: I have spare machine with two 36GB discs; do you think that this would be enough to make czech mirror of Ubuntu?
<mteira> I think it's for the UTF vs Latin1 encoding.
<jdub> ajmitch: we sync up some stuff after freeze for bugfixes, and of course gnome ;)
<jdub> ondrej: um, from memory, yes
<mteira> Humm, should I fill bug reports for this problems?
<mteira> Or should be enought to comment them out here?
<Cardador> jdub and mteira: thank you!
<mteira> Cardador: You're wellcome
<mteira> I wonder why the default theme is not using the Human icon theme.
<ajmitch> jdub: one would almost think that you had a liking for GNOME? :)
<jdub> mteira: it's not complete. we delayed the complete artwork until our final release.
<mteira> Oh. 
<scaroo> does any of you knows a repo where i can find gstreamer-ffmepeg package ?
<mteira> jdub: You're the one from Garnome, arent' you?
<jdub> ajmitch: it's an important part of the ubuntu idea. :)
<jdub> mteira: yes
<mteira> jdub: Good work.
<jdub> thanks
<mteira> I see gpdf is not installed by default.
<mteira> It's randomly working as in my Debian unstable.
* ajmitch recalls attending a talk jdub gave at LCA.. good to see GNOME still sticking to the 6 month releases 
<mteira> It's hard for me to understand how gpdf fails so bad where xpdf works.
<mteira> I understand the two programs use the same backend.
<scaroo> hey, jdub was even the realease coordinator of gnome :p so yes ubuntu is gnome biased, and that is cool :D
<jdub> mteira: it uses the same code, but gpdf uses a different font rendering mechanism
<cef> bbk
<scaroo> jdub, gpdf uses pango ?
<mteira> jdub: OK.
<ajmitch> aha, found a package that needs security fixes
<mteira> There's a thing in gnome I don't like.
<khalek> too much bling?
<khalek> not enough bling?
<mteira> Why when you right click on the desktop -> create a file, the document is not created UNDER the cursor?
<martink> scaroo: no, gnome-print
<mteira> bling?
<mteira> What does it mean?
<mteira> It's really anoying to create a document in a little free region on the desktop, and them have to minimize tons of windows looking for the new file.
<mteira> Don't you think so?
<mteira> It's only me?
<jdub> mteira: bugzilla.gnome.org ;-)
<mteira> jdub: Yeeees, I know.
<mteira> jdub: Just a thinking.
<yuran> hmm.. trash applet + small panel size don't work very well...
<ajmitch> jdub: who do we ask for security fixes? (package is phpgroupware)
<yuran> just added 8 "new" lounchers to my panel..
<jdub> ajmitch: file a bug, it can probably be upgraded
<jdub> yuran: in the next version, it'll pop up bigger when your mouse is over it
<kOoLiNuS> hi to everyone !
<Ass_on_Fire> Cardador: thanks for the help, nvidia drivers up and running :)
<jose__> good to know that :)
<jose__> Ass_on_Fire: im Cardador
<jose__> lol
<Ass_on_Fire> was a bit difficult, since i haven't used a debian-like distro before
<jose__> some problems with xchat :P
<Ass_on_Fire> :)
<Ass_on_Fire> thank god i don't have to plug in my speakers in the mic jack of my onboard audio to get sound in ubuntu
<Ass_on_Fire> the crackling that accompanied that drove me insane
<Ass_on_Fire> :)
<moyogo> hi all
<|Gaaruto|> hi
<moyogo> i have some problems with my usb webcam
<guido_> hi all
<moyogo> audio keeps picking it as the primary audio device if i leave it plugged in when i reboot
<moyogo> that means i have no /dev/dsp and all the rest, just the mic i there
<mteira> visual effects are not working for me in totem.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> I'm not going good with this
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> cant have the permission to access mounted partitions
<mteira> Do it work for you?
<guido_> i have problems with totem too. can't get video display, only sound.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> TOTEM ?
<Cardador> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: you have to edit fstab
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ups sorry caps
<mteira> guido_: Humm, I have not tested video display. I'm gonna try.
<mteira> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: The video player.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> Cardador ii already did it
<moyogo> for the video, shouldn't you configure it with gstreamer-properties ?
<Zomb> ubunte installer hangs at 93% after telling me that he is restarting the system for the second stage
<mteira> moyogo: Could be. :)
<mteira> Let's see
<Zomb> ah, after 30..40s it has rebootet
<mteira> moyogo: But that's for nerds, isn't it?
<moyogo> btw, gstreamer-properties is not in the Desktop Properties Menu
<Cardador> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: do you have smt like this? /dev/hda6 /home/jose/downloads auto auto,users,exec 0 0
<moyogo> it should be there as Multimedia System Selector
<moyogo> imma file a bug about it
<guido_> moyogo: ah I see, i already searched for something like that
<ondrej> btw, how do I enable boot splash screen when not installing from scratch, but migrating from debunstable
<ondrej> ?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> close to that
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> let me get it
<mteira> Humm. The spanish translation...
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> w8
<Cardador> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: ?s tuga? :P
<Zomb> it think it is caused by lookups for a IDE disk
<Zomb> there are no IDE disks
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> /dev/hda1	/mnt/win1	ntfs	rw,user,noauto	0	0
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yeah
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> i'm tuga guy
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lol
<mteira> The properties in gstreamer-properties were fine.
<mteira> And the tests worked.
<Cardador> you cant write no ntfs
<Cardador> at least safely
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yes i know
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> apart from that
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> it should have the permisssion to access 
<Cardador> i'll put my line for ntfs
<Cardador> /dev/hda1 /home/jose/windows1 ntfs auto,users,exec,ro,umask=000 0 0
<mteira> ANd now, totem died.
<guido_> mteira: how do I get into gstreamer-properties?
<mteira> Bug buddy has poped up.
<mteira> guido_: On a terminal, write gstreamer-properties
<guido_> oh
<guido_> thx
<mteira> guido_: Or on the execute program window.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hmm
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> k
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> le' me try something like that
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> hmm
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> i don't want it to mount on boot
<guido_> mteira, thanks got it
<_Hiro_> hello everyone, anybody know wether the ubuntu shipped kernels support Adaptec I2O RAID?
<mteira> No luck.
<mteira> Perhaps the mach64 xv is not working fine. I'm gonna try without Xv.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> Cardador isn't it "user" ?
<|Gaaruto|> hi mitchux
<moyogo> mteira: my xv doesn't work either
<mteira> Nothing. My xv is working on the test, but no with a film nor visual effects.
<moyogo> mteira: actually totem doesn't display anything in x11 mode either
<Cardador> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: i've it like this and it works :)
<mitchux> hi boy
<mitchux> huhu
<mteira> moyogo: What xvinfo says you?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ok
<Cardador> it was a line generated by my previous distro
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lets see
<moyogo> mteira: but realplay does work with x11 mode
<mteira> moyogo: I think it's totem fault.
<moyogo> mteira: which part?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> damn
<mteira> gstreamer-properties is able to use Xv correctly.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "icybox".
<moyogo> mteira: i should try with just gstreamer player
<Cardador> lol
<Cardador> try it exactly like my line
<moyogo> mteira: which part of xvinfo's output should i look at?
<guido_> here too. gstreamer-properties tests run fine, no output in totem
<Cardador> i had to reboot
<Cardador> to get it working
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yeah
<mteira> moyogo: Well, if you got some output and not "No Xv extensions" it's fine.
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> reboot on the way
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> it's exacly like your
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> it's exacly like yours
<Cardador> gl :)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> well
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> brb
<moyogo> mteira: so xv should work?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ty
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> :P
<mteira> moyogo: Yes.
<scaroo> totem doesn t output coz ubuntu doesnt come with the gstreamer plugins needed to decode anything but theora
<moyogo> mteira: oh wait, gstreamer-player is with version 0.6... do i wanna try that?
<moyogo> scaroo: ah
<jdub> scaroo: install totem-xine from universe
<jdub> s/scaroo/moyogo/
<mteira> scaroo: Oh.
<Kosai> Hum.  Anyone know which package will give a KDE entry in gdm?  Seem to have installed everything I can think of, and 'kde' itself is uninstallable.
<moyogo> jdub: are the plugins not available for gstreamer?
<mteira> jdub: But the visual effects are not working either
<scaroo> jdub, can we find gstreamer-ffmpeg somewhere ?
<|Gaaruto|> jdub> what's "universe" please ? i heard this word so many time
<jdub> moyogo: you will have the most satisfying video experience with totem-xine
<jdub> |Gaaruto|: it's the unsupported set of packages
<|Gaaruto|> jdub> ok thanks
<moyogo> jdub: yeah, like mteira, video output is still pitch black
<mteira> When audio starts, I see a little centered white dot.
<|Gaaruto|> jdub> i just install the ubuntu at this moment
<mteira> And then, only darkness.
<ConneX> i installed the latest Ubuntu on my laptop, but i could'nt get the tap-button to work.. are there some config i need to edit?
<will|home> hey
<will|home> someone was helping me with a problem yesterday
<will|home> whereby x wasn't starting
<will|home> i was told to "sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-k7 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-k7 nvidia-glx"
<will|home> and replace nv with nvidia in my XF86Config-4 file
<will|home> i did that, then typed startx
<will|home> and everything worked great
<will|home> but when i rebooted, i can't get X to work
<Cardador> will|home: edit /etc/modules and add nvidia
<will|home> cool, just done that
<will|home> we'll see if it works :)
<will|home> brilliant!
<will|home> it worked
<will|home> thanks very much for your help :)
<will|home> ubuntu rocks!
<Cardador> np :)
<giard> does anyone know what the name of the package is for the default kernel?
<moyogo> what's the difference between the module nvidia and the module nvidia-agp?
<will|ubuntu> :)
<Zomb> moyogo: I think nvidia-agp is what they use instead of agpgart (from kernel)
<Cardador> giard: try search for linux-image
<giard> so the latest is 2.6.7?
<Mayday> anyone know if the binary ati drivers work?
<Cardador> no, 2.6.8
<Zomb> damn it
<giard> strange, the only image I see is 2.6.7
<Zomb> it does not install on 2GB harddisk
<Cardador> giard: use synaptic to search, i only find 2.6.8.1-5
<jdub> giard: apt-cache search linux-image-2.6
<giard> Ahh, I think I figured out what the problem was... I had added universe to my sources
<angie75> hi there!
<giard> I'm curious because I can't seem to sleep/suspend
<giard> when I echo 1 to /proc/acpi/sleep I get a message saying that it can't suspend some device
<giard> and I was wondering if it was a kernel thing
<sladen> giard: do you have a BIOS hotkey for suspend ?
<giard> sladen: I don't think so, I'm not sure... 
<giard> it's not an ubuntu thing, as it doesn't work in slackware either, but I didn't know if there was a work around
<plovs> join #ubuntu
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> no luck
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> :|
<angie75> just a simple question... does Ubuntu use a dedicated apt-source repository or the official debian sources?
<Kosai> A dedicated one; archive.ubuntu.com.
<giard> is there a "news" feed for that server to see what new packages have been checked in?
<angie75> tnx Kosai !
<jdub> giard: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/warty-changes
<angie75> no way to install k3b so? :-)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> Cardador chown -R should do it
<jdub> angie75: add universe to your sources, and install
<angie75> jdub: tnx... sorry I could catch this info rapidly
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> or not..
<yuran> i think i just locked myself out.. i changed the permissions on /etc/sudoers 
<yuran> anyway to undo this, without rebooting into single user? 
<hypatia> I can't think of one unless you've set a root password
<will|ubuntu> what package do i need to apt-get install for SMB support?
<hypatia> You should normally use "visudo" to make any changes to /etc/sudoers :)
<yuran> well, lesson learned :) 
<yuran> so how should i change the sudoer file then? 
<Cardador> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: i have no more ideas :(
<sladen> sudo visudo
<hypatia> sladen: but by having changed the permissions of /etc/sudoers, presumably yuran can no longer run "sudo anything" commands
<hypatia> yuran: I think single user was on the money
<sladen> yuran: nope, out of interest.  /How/ did you manage to change the permissions, and what did you change them too?
<angie75> tnx everybody, bye
<yuran> sladen: sudo chmod of course :)
<angie75> bye
<yuran> to 0640
<sladen> yuran: what to
<yuran> seemed logical at the time...
<yuran> brb
<takatumi> would be a breeze with root
<Kosai> jdub: Is there going to be a Planet Ubuntu?  :)
<jdub> yes :)
<thaytan> yo,buntu
<kOoLiNuS> what is supposed to be "Planet Ubuntu" ?
<plovs> kOoLiNuS, http://planet.gnome.org/ but then for ubuntu, a group off rss-feeds from developers
<kOoLiNuS> oh, the "blog" of develops :-D
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> Cardador
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> the folder has the permission
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> but when i mount the device to it
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ubuntu takes the permissions from the folder
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lol
<Cardador> strange
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> very
<Cardador> where did you put the folder to mount it?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR>  /media/
<Cardador> try to mount it on your home folder
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: is this a vfat partition?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> no
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ntfs
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> Cardador same
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> no permission
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: what's your fstab line?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> # USB IcyBox
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> /dev/sda1	/media/icybox	ntfs	auto,rw,exec,user	0	0
<Cardador> usb?
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: type id
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: what's the uid and gid?
<jdub> 1000?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> for the user?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yes
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> 1000
<jdub> ok
<jdub> where you have auto,rw,exec,user
<jdub> remove auto
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> k
<jdub> add uid=1000,gid=1000
<minghua> hi, I have a question about LVM support on powerpc
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> done
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> anything else?
<minghua> I tried d-i RC1 on i386 machine with root on LVM
<minghua> and it worked fine
<linux_mafia> can someone tell me which package i need to display chinese fonts in nautilus? 
<minghua> yesterday I tried ubuntu 4.10 preview
<jdub> linux_mafia: no packages required, however, try this...
<jdub> linux_mafia: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<minghua> and I couldn't have LVM work
<jdub> linux_mafia: make sure you choose the zh_CN.UTF-8 or whichever you prefer
<minghua> linux_mafia: in Debian there is ttf-arphic-*
<minghua> not sure about ubuntu
<jdub> minghua: it's included by default
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> jdub is that all? should i mount again now?
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: yes, umount it, then mount it as your user
<linux_mafia> jdub, ok, but i actually use english, i just got some chinese music mp3s and the file names are just ??????.mp3
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> no need to mount as su ?
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: no, that's what the user is for
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: if you've been doing that, that's why it's b0rked :)
<jdub> linux_mafia: you'll need to change to a UTF-8 locale
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lol
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ooohh
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> :P
<jdub> linux_mafia: english or chinese, whichever :)
<minghua> jdub: how could I set a partition as a volume group?
<linux_mafia> jdub, ok, thanks man
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yeah but it returned that only root bla bla..
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> so..
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> but ok
<minghua> jdub: I didn't remember how I did it last time
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> makes sense now
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> :)
<jdub> minghua: not really sure, but LVM setup is included in the installer
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: sorted?
<linux_mafia> utf-8 is the bane of my life :(
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> w8
<jdub> linux_mafia: utf-8 is love!
<jdub> linux_mafia: in hoary, it will be the default so you don't have to muck around like this :)
<linux_mafia> cool
<Kamion> minghua: sorry, there's an issue with parted on powerpc which means that LVM isn't currently supported on powerpc
<minghua> jdub: thanks, i think i'll try again
<jdub> aha
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> seth@devil ~ $ mount /dev/sda1 /media/icybox/ -t ntfs
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> mount: only root can do that
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> :\
<minghua> Kamion: aha, that explains things well
<jdub> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: just type mount /media/icybox
<Kamion> minghua: I spent some time debugging it at debconf4, it's not trivial to fix :-/
<minghua> Kamion: so even d-i powerpc doesn't support LVM?
<Kamion> minghua: nope
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yey
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> akunamatata
<minghua> Kamion: I see, thanks for the info.
<minghua> Kamion: is there any bug number that I can watch on this issue?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> one day i'll pay u a dinner on candle light jdub
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> homo apart
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ;P
<linux_mafia> jdub, perfect, thanks, displaying fine now
<az[a] zel> anyone here develop for the AMD64 port?
<Kamion> minghua: don't know of one
<minghua> Kamion: need me to file one? :-)
<jdub> az[a] zel: mithrandir, who is often here, knows the most about amd64
<jdub> az[a] zel: but there are a few of us here who do, just ask straight up :)
<az[a] zel> jdub, ok
<Kamion> minghua: only if you really want to, it's unlikely to make things happen any faster :)
<az[a] zel> jdub, just curious if there is a plan for 32 bit GTK+ 2.0 libraries for AMD 64 ? Also, a 32 bit mozilla (For proprietary plugins, e.g. flash).. one could always run the 32bit firefox from mozilla.org, but that requires 32 bit GTK+ 2.0 libs
<minghua> Kamion: I won't bother then.  thanks.
<Kamion> az[a] zel: there's a general plan for multiarch support; we probably won't be going further with individual 32-bit libraries unless necessary until we have that
<Kamion> (hoary, not warty)
<giard> flash... what a pain... macromedia needs to open source the viewer
<Kamion> jdub: is the final gdm artwork going to include the machine name on the greeter screen? the debugging artwork did, current doesn't
<sanxiyn> giard: Help open source projects implementing SWF standard.
<sanxiyn> giard: Depending on Macromedia's binary is not a solution.
<jdub> Kamion: hrm
<jdub> Kamion: do you want it?
<Kamion> minghua: (mind you, it would mean you'd be told when it was closed if you filed a bug ...)
<sanxiyn> giard: Take a look at http://swfdec.sf.net/ and http://gplflash.sf.net/ .
<Kamion> jdub: hell yeah
<Kamion> jdub: I have so many machines around here I get very confused about which is which :)
<jdub> Kamion: use case? remote logins?
<az[a] zel> Kamion, good 32 bit support on AMD64 distros hasn't been handled elegantly by any of the AMD64 distros yet, IMO.. debian/ubuntu seem to be on the right track though
<jdub> haha
<Kamion> remote logins is another, certainly
<jdub> Kamion: 'unidentified keyboard logins' ;)
<giard> sanxiyn: are those still in active development?  Last I tried them they weren't very accurate
<Mayday> is there a RSS reader in main, if so what is it called?
<Kamion> "WTF-is-this-machine logins"
<sanxiyn> giard: I found swfdec to be adequate for *my* purposes.
<jdub> Mayday: hrm, don't think so - try installing straw from universe
<Kamion> az[a] zel: right, hence the multiarch ideas ... Mithrandir's baby
<sanxiyn> giard: Yes swfdec is active, and gplflash was once discontinued but they released fix in 2004.
<Mayday> i dont want universe, i want main :)
<jdub> Mayday: :-)
<jdub> Mayday: by final release, the version of firefox we'll ship will have rss stuff in it
<sanxiyn> giard: swfdec cooperates with GStreamer (to-be-freedesktop.org-supported media framework)
<Kamion> jdub: I think also it means that, if you have a row of monitors, they're a little less faceless and indistinguishable by default
<jdub> as will thunderbird
<jdub> Kamion: 'cept they'll all be called ubuntu ;)
<Kamion> they so won't :)
<Mayday> the rss reader in evolution was removed in the 2.0?
<giard> swfdec hasn't released an update in almost a year and a half if you go by their website
<Kamion> DHCP, dude :)
<Kamion> well, and DNS
<jdub> Kamion: (i actually just commented that bit out in the theme, you can enable it again locally if you want)
<sanxiyn> giard: Well, but it's still active. :-)
<jdub> Kamion: but yes, i'll make sure we have that
<Kamion> jdub: ah, ok - ta
<sanxiyn> giard: Help them integrating ActionScript compiler from Ming project.
<jdub> Mayday: yes
<sanxiyn> giard: Ming is PHP Flash generator, that has about the best open source ActionScript implementation.
<sanxiyn> giard: Even if they aren't active, relying on propreitary binary is *not* a solution.
<sladen> who's an OOo hacker around here?
<giard> sanxiyn: you'll get no arguments from me there.  the pain is that flash is so ubiquitous now
<seb128> jdub: gaim 1.0 is out ... fixes some severe encoding breakage in current warty version. Perhaps we want to consider it ?
<giard> sanxiyn: we need a decent standard that browsers will include by default
<sanxiyn> giard: And Macromedia's is not a solution, so only solution is to help open-source Flash projects...
<sanxiyn> giard: Yes it is a pain.
<az[a] zel> damn the hoary hedgehog goals look pretty good.. I want it now! :)
<jdub> seb128: yes, i think we need to consider it as part of the desktop/gnome updates
<jdub> az[a] zel: ;)
<highvoltage> I want a future version!
* Kamion is dreading his list of Hoary goals ... :)
<seb128> jdub: should I mail you+Matt ?
<highvoltage> Anyone have some time-travel bandwidth available?
<jdub> seb128: yes please
<seb128> ok, thanks
<[Scizo] > warty looks good
<sanxiyn> giard: At least Flash is not software-patented. Thanks for that. :(
<highvoltage> I want ubuntu 6.5 with Evolution 4.1, Firefox 2.7, and Gnome 4.2 with the new hurd kernel. thank you
<sanxiyn> (Or is it?)
<martink> sladen: haggai_ is an OOo debian maint. And I hack OOo sometimes...
<[Scizo] > still needs some apps for everyday use (i.e. bluefish, anjuta) but i'm sure it'll get there soon
<martink> sladen: ah, you already found the right channel
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> one more error "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program."
<az[a] zel> highvoltage, hurd should be available 2032
<highvoltage> not if we get the time-travel thing working :)
<sladen> martink: yes, tried each of   {oftc,opn}/#openoffice{,.org}  before getting the right one :)
<az[a] zel> "Significant GDM polish (MNG, face browser Done Right)" -- I like this, animated stuff is cool :)
<highvoltage> I saw that on a gentoo machine, but it's not on ubuntu yet, right?
<highvoltage> Mine just showes a blue/grey ubuntu login.
<tseng> ubuntu is frozen now, no new packages
<tseng> just fixes
<az[a] zel> oh so gdm already has that?
<jdub> az[a] zel: no
<martink> sladen: there's also #debian-oo for debian specific ooo questions
<jdub> highvoltage: the debugging artwork?
<az[a] zel> what is "Launchpad integration" ?
<jdub> az[a] zel: new backend applications, you'll hear more soon
<highvoltage> jdub: hmmm... I saw it on a gentoo box, I'm sure, I'll ask my friend if it was gdm or something else
<highvoltage> I'm comvinced that it was
<jdub> highvoltage: what did you see?
<highvoltage> jdub: Nice animated and interactive stuff on the login screen, I must admit it was a few weeks ago, is that what you're talking about
<sladen> martink: it's not Debian specific, but if the clue/response level is likely to be higher, I'll give it a go?
<martink> sladen: not with this question, I'm afraid
<martink> sladen: it's very likely that all the res files contain the same data for toolbar icons. Did you try bzip2ing all res files in one archive?
<sladen> martink: ah ha.  That's useful information
<TerminX> will packages from Ubuntu install fine on Debian?
<jdub> TerminX: unlikely
<TerminX> how unlikely?  there's a bit of stuff that works fine even aliened from rpms, I really don't see why packages from a distro based on Debian in the first place would be that unlikely to work.. I'm mainly thinking crap like GNOME, et cetera
<sanxiyn> TerminX: Try it. It may work.
<TerminX> I, uh, can't find a sources.list from Ubuntu.
<TerminX> Or I would have by now
<sanxiyn> TerminX: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<TerminX> aha
<TerminX> thanks
* TerminX adds to sources.list under a line stating # This is a really bad idea
<sanxiyn> Hm. If "apt-get install" fails, will "apt-get source --build" work?
<Kamion> TerminX: main issue is that we've rebuilt Debian packages for Ubuntu. We should be binary-compatible, in that the actual executables should work fine; the question is more whether the packages themselves will work. You get to find out :-)
<TerminX> ehehe
<jdub> plus we're a bit behind in some respects, due to the freeze
<Mayday> i would say you are ahead due to the freeze :)
<Kamion> depends on your point of view :-)
<Kamion> (or, perhaps, direction of view ...)
<Mayday> ofcourse
* sanxiyn is still waiting for glorious Sarge.
<jdub> ;-)
<Mayday> anyway, damn fine work done so far, few dists has made me feel so at home so quickly
<kOoLiNuS> indeed
<robertj> okay, back from my first Ubuntu install
<kOoLiNuS> ^__^
<jdub> Mayday: that's gotta be our favourite response to hear :)
<robertj> first comment: MY EYES!
<tseng> haha
<[Scizo] > jdub, any chance i can get you to leave out the "local apic on uniprocessors" option by default ?
<TerminX> robertj: I assume the goggles do nothing?
<robertj> No, mainly the default resolution
<robertj> < 80hz and my eyes scream
<tseng> [Scizo] : what does that even do?
<tseng> it breaks my laptop
<mteira> Humm. I feel ubuntu really faster than my Debian Unstable. Is ubuntu using some trick like prelinking, or it's just gnome 2.8 being faster than gnome 2.6 ?
<[Scizo] > tseng, crashes my inspiron every time :)
<tseng> haha same here
<tseng> but i wonder what its useful for
<robertj> This monitor really needs 1280x1024, not 1600
<tseng> [Scizo] : hey can you add to my bug report
<sanxiyn> robertj: I think Debian configures X with DDC(Display Data Channel)?
<[Scizo] > tseng, i know it's Dell's fault .. but still .. it's the main reason i can't run debian on it (that and ACPI < 2.4.24)
<Kamion> mteira: we're not using prelinking, no
<sanxiyn> robertj: It means the monitor manufacturer thought 1600 is good for it.
<tseng> [Scizo] : https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1322
<mteira> Kamion: So, perhaps it's gnome 2.8 faster.
<sanxiyn> robertj: I believe the monitor manufacturer knows better. :-)
<robertj> I believe not ;)
<[Scizo] > tseng, i'm assuming you got a nice 640x480 display at first boot as well :D
<Kamion> mteira: we do tune all the .debs for Pentium 4
<tseng> [Scizo] : er, no
<robertj> Windows doesn't pick that resolution, neither does Fedora if I recall correctly
<tseng> it just crashes on the lid event
<Kamion> mteira: it's *possible* that makes a difference (although I'm a little sceptical)
<[Scizo] > heh ... 640x480 on a 15" TFT meant for 1600x1200 is painfull :D
<sanxiyn> robertj: That's strange.
<mteira> Kamion: Perhaps I have more services running on my debian.
<jdub> [Scizo] : kernel's not really my area, if you could post to -users about it, that'd be great
<[Scizo] > jdub, i'll just add to tseng's bug report
<mteira> Kamion: I'm using a Pentium III, anyway
<jdub> mteira: we do two optimisations, which will provide a leeeetle bit of help
<Vanzetti> hi
<sanxiyn> robertj: Debian should do same as Windows or Fedora or whatever, since resoultion detection is standard.
<robertj> IMO, unless its the difference between 640x480 & 800x600 or 800x600 & 1024x768, refresh rate should trump all
<robertj> san: I bet they are doing some checks to weigh in refresh rate over manufacturer recommendation
<robertj> which certainly seems sane in this case
<jdub> mteira: first is compiler optimisations for the cpu - it works on i486, but is tuned for k7 and pentium4
<sanxiyn> Hm.
<Kamion> sanxiyn: judging from Daniel Stone's periodic "aargh" screams about resolution detection, I don't think it's that simple unfortunately
<jdub> mteira: second is linker optimisation, which can help apps start faster
<sanxiyn> Kamion: Unfortunately. But it should be simple. :(
<mteira> jdub: Perhaps that second one is what I'm feeling.
<mteira> jdub: xchat started in no more than two seconds. On my debian it lasts more time
<jdub> sanxiyn: unfortunately, there are bugs in the world that are hard to work around in software. :)
<Kamion> robertj: at one point the algorithm was basically "on CRTs, take the second-highest resolution offered"
<tseng> jdub: prelink you mean?
<jdub> tseng: no, not prelink
<Kamion> robertj: I think it might be more complicated than that now
<jdub> tseng: linker hashtable optimisation
<tseng> ah, excellent.
<sanxiyn> jdub: Heh.
<mteira> jdub: That sounds interesting.
<robertj> But that's not horrible by any means
<mteira> jdub: Will that change go back onto debian.
<robertj> But just knowing a lot of users will never _ever_ change their screen resolution
<Deft> what partition type would mount expect for a FAT32 usb pen?
<robertj> I cant count the times I've bumped someone from 1024x768 @ 60 hz to 1024x768 @ 85+ hz
<tseng> Deft: vfat
<jdub> mteira: it's a general buildd change, so not sure
<mteira> I'm curious about how the improvements in Ubuntu will be driven back to debian.
<Deft> tseng, I mean the partition type, in the mbr
<jdub> mteira: we're already sending lots of patches back
<tseng> mbr? usb pen?
<tseng> youve lost me.
<mteira> jdub: That's great
<Deft> tseng, you only get sda1 for a usb pen, because that's the first partition on the pen.  if there were no partitions, you would just get sda, but windows apparently doesn't like that
<tseng> sda is the device
<mteira> A question about Rhythmbox. I heared time ago that mp3 id3 tag editing would be a future enhancement.
<tseng> sda1 is the first partition
<mteira> Perhaps it's a gstreamer functionality they're waiting for?
<jdub> mteira: yes
<tseng> what does windows have to do with it
<Deft> tseng, exactly, and you need an mbr to have a partition
<tseng> or better, what are you trying to do here?
<TerminX> Ubuntu GNOME on Debian appears to work.
<jay303F> hello
<TerminX> there's some oddities, like I can add the "about ubuntu" icon to my panel, but it does nothing.. :)
<Deft> windows won't read from a usb pen drive with just a filesystem over the whole thing, you need an mbr and at least one partition
<sanxiyn> TerminX: Heh.
<jay303F> anybody had a problem with installing ubuntu? when it tries to detect my ide-cd you can wait forever on it
<Deft> so I want to set mine up like that (I'm reformatting it)
<mteira> jdub: Have the ubuntu people optimization as one of their priorities?
<mteira> jdub: That's one thing I'm always missed in gnome. Perhaps it's just a feeling.
<jdub> mteira: not a huge priority, but we've done a few things here and there that are safe and sane
<mteira> jdub: Are more of this things planned?
<Curti1> Does anyone know warthogs password on the live cd.
<jdub> Curti1: i think it's 'morphix'
* Curti1 need to get network running
<mteira> jdub: I had the idea that if Ubuntu is in some way oriented to Africa, should work better on old machines.
<jay303F> anybody had a problem with installing ubuntu? when it tries to detect my ide-cd you can wait forever on it, anyone had this problem?
<jdub> mteira: where we can do things safely, we probably will
<mteira> jdub: Thanks.
<Deft> jay303F, does the drive work from any other OS/linux install?
<mteira> jdub: What about prelinking? Isn't it safe in its state?
<jay303F> Deft: yeah, i've debian running
<mteira> I have heard that OS X is using it.
<mteira> Just as a curiosity
<[Scizo] > arrgh
<[Scizo] > i give up ... mozilla insists on "forgetting" my bug report every time i try to submit it
<jay303F> Deft: installing that worked perfectly, but i was curious about ubuntu
<|Gaaruto|> where can i config my screen in ubuntu ? (config for iiyama...)
<mteira> [Scizo] : I've submitted some bugs a while ago, using firefox.
<[Scizo] > mteira, it's just this "#"# gentoo installation that needs a good kick in the a**
<mteira> [Scizo] : Oh.
<mteira> [Scizo] : Take it easy. ;-)
<jay303F> nobody had my problem i guess?
<robertj> I was a bit confused during the Ubuntu intall.
<robertj> IF you don't select to download things from the internet, do you not get X, Gnome, etc
<[Scizo] > mteira, i am .. just waiting for some new day2day apps to enter ubuntu, and i'll be back on something similar to debian :)
<jdub> mteira: ask keybuk about the horrors of prelinking when he's around :)
<robertj> It said there were 500 and some odd packages, were the majority sitting around in some temporary cache on the HD?
<sanxiyn> jay303F: If Sarge installer worked fine and Ubuntu failed, that sounds like a bug.
<mteira> robertj: 
<mteira> jdub: :)
<robertj> mteira: :)
<robertj> jdub: :)
<mteira> jdub: Are they problems in the prelinking idea itself or in the implementation?
<mteira> s/problems/horrors/
<|Gaaruto|> what's this error please ? Failed to run network-admin as user root:
<|Gaaruto|>  Child terminated with 1 status
* sanxiyn is eagerly looking forward to gccvisibility.
<jdub> robertj: you shouldn't need to download anything from the 'net other than updates
<seb128> |Gaaruto|: probably wrong password ..
<seb128> |Gaaruto|: you need to enter your user password
<|Gaaruto|> lol
<jdub> mteira: the whole idea
<jay303F> sanxiyn: i have debian SID which works perfectly, maybe i will use that again then, i just was enthousiastic about ubuntu with gnome 2.8
<|Gaaruto|> not the root pswd ?
<Deft_u> jdub, update on that usb drive thing yesterday, it works ok with a new mbr, FAT16 partition type and FAT16 formatting; before it was W95FAT32 and FAT32...
<jdub> |Gaaruto|: there is no root password :)
<jdub> Deft_u: interesting
<sanxiyn> jdub: jay303F says that his Ubuntu install hanged on loading ide-cd (while Debian installer worked.)
<linux_mafia> well i hate to say it, but with all that talk of flash before, i installed flashplugin-nonfree from sid, works a treat, tried swfdec but it wont build a browser plugin unless you have mozilla proper installed, not firefox, may have a fiddle with it when i have more time 
<|Gaaruto|> jdub> that's right !
<jay303F> sanxiyn: i not freezed the computer, it just tries it forever, i waited an hour
<jay303F> then i rebooted
<[alsimcoe] > .
<jdub> jay303F: weird
<jay303F> yeah i know
<[Scizo] > how well does ubuntu handle it if i try to install things from the debian unstable archive ? .. to get things like bluefish, anjuta etc.
<jdub> jay303F: Kamion might be able to help out
<jdub> [Scizo] : you should not do that. enable universe and install from there.
<HrdwrBoB> in case anyone was wondering
<[Scizo] > enable universe ?
<HrdwrBoB> #debian is populated by wankers :/
<[Scizo] > ah
<jay303F> hm, ok i probably try it later or stay using good old debian
<neill> hi
<linux_mafia> HrdwrBoB, thats not the ubuntu spirit :(
<_Hiro_> could anyone confirm me wether I can use an adaptec 3200s raid card with stock ubuntu?
<jdub> _Hiro_: should be able to
<[Scizo] > ubuntu just moved 1 step closer to becoming my main distribution :)
<jay303F> to bad, i really wanted to give it a try
<jdub> [Scizo] : note that the stuff in universe is unsupported
<neill> are people interested in installer problems?
<_Hiro_> jdub does it come with the stock binary kernels? (because it's a patch that has to be used, it's not in the kernel by default)
<jdub> neill: of course :)
<neill> and should they go in the bugzilla mentioned in the topic
<neill> ?
<sanxiyn> It is said that GCC visibility patch will reduce (say) OOo .so size to 20% of current size [!] 
<[Scizo] > jdub, so is 90% of the software in any other distribution :)
<jdub> _Hiro_: oh, hrm, in that case, i'm not sure
<jdub> neill: yes please
<neill> as a bit of background I'm trying to install onto a brand new athlon 64 / nforce 3 250gb board
<jdub> neill: or send an installation report to ubuntu-users
<jay303F> neill: i will check if my ide-cd problem is there
<jdub> neill: with SATA disks?
<neill> using SATA disks :)
<_Hiro_> anyone here have a source ubuntu kernel?
<jdub> neill: try a daily CD build instead :)
<_Hiro_> if so could you grep .config for DPT ?
<tseng> hmm no /proc/config support?
<neill> jdub: well modprobe sata_nv seems to have done the trick so far.
<jay303F> hm, it's not there
<neill> also if I have my ipod plugged in it detects that as sda.
<neill> which I suspect is likely to cause problems later for some people
<tseng> neill: you can configure udev to name it /dev/ipod
<tseng> or any other name
<Deft_u> neill, does the device manager come up with a name for the iPod?
<neill> Deft_u: device manager? I'm still in the installer....
<robertj> tseng: hopefully within a few months people will be content to let it be /dev/sda and let Rhythmbox come up with "4 GB iPod Mini"
<tseng> unless your hd is /dev/sda normally
<tseng> and ipod bumps it to sdb
<tseng> i think that was what he was meaning as problems ^, not sure it they can go in the order
<neill> tseng: yes. this is the problem
<neill> since I'm using SATA
<neill> and so if I have it plugged in during install it's going to break things
<robertj> What do yall think of Ubuntu's artwork? I'm a bit torn on it.
<robertj> I really like the design but the colors make me go ugh
<tseng> heh, i dont like any of it
<tseng> except the gnome splash
<tseng> so i took about 10 minutes and made it look nice.
<Deft_u> I like the art, but I would like some of the brown in the default wallpaper... doubt I'll get much agreement on that
<robertj> Not from me
<robertj> if anything, I'd like it slightly darker
<tseng> i could care less, ill change the theme anyway
<[Scizo] > heh .. i tried the new glider theme .. decided i liked the default ubuntu one better
<robertj> maybe a really dark brown would be better
<robertj> I'm back with Industrial
<[Scizo] > and as for wallpaper .. do whatever you like .. i have a nice one that i apply anyway :D
<tseng> indubstrial here
<robertj> The real problem is that Gnome doesn't let you specify theme colors seperately from the theme
<tseng> and opusos openbox theme
<robertj> One of my other thoughts is that the show/hide desktop button is silly if your not going to put your system icons there
<tseng> not really
<robertj> Either keep it as it is or nuke that and don't create a ~/Desktop
<[Scizo] > i miss my "computer" and "xxx home" on my desktop :(
<robertj> Scizo: you can put it back with gconf
<robertj> hrmmm
<[Scizo] > my point being that i don't want to mess with gconf any more than i wont to mess with regedit32
<Deft_u> I tend to keep all of my files on the desktop, so having launchers there as well is pretty wierd...
<jdub> [Scizo] : we've disabled the special desktop icons intentionally
<robertj> 'Mess with it!
<jdub> [Scizo] : try out the computer menu for a while
<[Scizo] > i've been using linux since the yggdrasil fall '93 edition .. I think i've nudged enough configuration files in my time :D
<robertj> jdub: I like the Computer menu but it seems like it needs an Applet too
<jdub> robertj: hrm?
<[Scizo] > jdub, i will .. took a while to get used to spatial nautilus .. maybe this just takes some getting used to
<toothpick> How do I link firefox with my blackdown java?
<robertj> because now you kinda have to have the top menu
<Deft_u> robertj, you mean you want a computer menu applet like the main menu applet?
<robertj> yah
<robertj> btw, is there a mac-os style menus option in gconf anywhere?
<_Hiro_> if you mount a cd does it still create a desktop cd icon?
<robertj> Hiro: nope
<_Hiro_> oh :(
<[Scizo] > _Hiro_, but it automounts and opens a new window with the cd contents :D
<[Scizo] > even works for my 2.5" USB2 disk
<_Hiro_> yeah yeah I know what it's supposed to do :/
<_Hiro_> 7/10 gnome crashes at that point
<_Hiro_> I always disabled that with fedora and the other distro with which I had gnome-volume-manager
<robertj> jdub: the top-menu in Gnome manages to be a waste of space for average users
<[Scizo] > _Hiro_, because fedora uses some %"#"# mount dmon of their own
<_Hiro_> and I like the icon for its eject capability, nothing much else 
<Kamion> neill: a daily build should fix that, I think; I arranged for it to detect sata_nv properly
<_Hiro_> [Scizo] , I'm more convinced that it's the hardware :/  a shuttle SS40G
<neill> Kamion: ok. Where can you get daily builds from?
<Deft_u> _Hiro_, you can add drive icons to the desktop independently of home and computer or whatever, it's in App/Nautilus/Desktop in gconf
<Kamion> robertj: the current artwork isn't final, you'll be glad to hear
<Kamion> neill: I posted links to ubuntu-users last night
<[Scizo] > _Hiro_, i tried the redhat gnome mount thingy out on a box i setup for some newbs ... crashed 8/10 times, the rest of the times it wouldn't unmount
<robertj> Kamion: yeah, I know. I don't mind it except for the color
<_Hiro_> ah, nice. I didn't knew that, thx Deft_u 
<Kamion> neill: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/cdimage/daily/current/, rsync access also available
<robertj> Scizo: Works fine in Core 2
<Kamion> no torrents as yet
<_Hiro_> if only supermount would work :P
<robertj> Its in Ubuntu as well
<robertj> Hiro: umm, what?
<[Scizo] > _Hiro_, so they got a few nice cd mount icons in their toolbar instead
<_Hiro_> you know, supermount, the kernel option
<robertj> Hiro: thats old news
<robertj> out of date
<[Scizo] > robertj, well .. this was just around the time that FC1 was about to be released
<robertj> hal/dbus does that in a non-broken fashon in Fc2 and Ubuntu
<[Scizo] > besides . FC is rpm based *shudders*
<jdub> robertj: hrm, not sure that's true
<robertj> and you can bet your bottom dollar that it will appear in the next major revision of every distro shipping 2.6 as default
<Kamion> ok, I so need a wireless card in the amd64 box
<robertj> jdub: really?
<_Hiro_> :/
* Kamion ponders going out and buying the first wireless card he sees, just to see if it'll work
<_Hiro_> <3 umounting on tap of button
<jdub> robertj: wrt top menu being a waste of space
<robertj> jdub: ohh
<robertj> Unless you are running half a bajillion applets it seems like you have a bunch of unused screen realestate
<[Scizo] > no .. bottom toolbar is a waste of space .. first thing i do is move the window [list|switcher]  to the top toolbar and remove the bottom one :)
<jdub> [Scizo] : (mmm, i actually remove the window switcher along with the panel)
<robertj> Gawsh, once composite hits standard i'm sure the bottom bar is going away for alot of people
<[Scizo] > nice touch to include firefox as the default browser
<_Hiro_> jdub but what if you minimize a window?
<jdub> _Hiro_: i don't :-)
<robertj> alt+tab ;)
<az[a] zel> should have a dock like OS X :D
<Deft_u> I make the top bar autohide so I only have the bottom one on the screen most of the time
<[Scizo] > jdub, naah .. i keep the workspace switcher ... ws1 for terminals and xchat, ws2 for evolution, ws3 for browser, ws4 for komodo and/or anjuta
<tseng> hmm
<robertj> the Dock is a good idea but with the panel it become needless
<tseng> the industrial trash icon totally doesnt work with the trash applet
<jdub> tseng: yeah, there's a bug in the icon usage there atm
<neill> wow. that was painless.
* neill finishes the install
<_Hiro_> o could anyone check for me wether there is an openvpn package?
<[Scizo] > tseng, hmm ... you have a point .. no trash icon on my desktop .. i wonder where i'll find that now
<_Hiro_> I suppose there is
<tseng> [Scizo] : on the panel
<tseng> trash applet
<tseng> like osx
<jdub> [Scizo] : bottom panel, on the right
<[Scizo] > _Hiro_, there is .. not sure if it's in universe though
<robertj> I understand its OS X like but it seems like it should be under Computer
<[Scizo] > jdub, the bottom panel i deleted as the first thing :)
<jdub> [Scizo] : add the trash applet to your top panel
<robertj> under Desktop
<_Hiro_> ok great, I prefer to keep 'within the system' as opposed to compiling a lot of seperate packages from source :)
<jdub> [Scizo] : i put it at the top right :)
<_Hiro_> is there bootsplash support ?
<[Scizo] > i really love how gnome is getting closer to OS X with every release
<az[a] zel> with a lot of laptops going wide screen these days.. it's good to have the panel on the left or right I reckon.. on OS X I have the dock on the left hand side
<robertj> Scizo: it's really not
<Deft_u> deoes anyone else have lots of blank lines in system monitor? they seem to be where the kernel events processes should be
<Kamion> losing the bottom panel is definitely a win on smaller laptop screens
<[Scizo] > robertj, it is .. but in it's own gnome way :)
<az[a] zel> nah gnome still isn't like OS X.. it is in some ways, like the instant apply stuff, and the button ordering
<robertj> I wish Gnome would team up with the EFF to take on spring-loaded folders
<[Scizo] > well .. the gnome panel is a lot more usefull than the OS X panel
<Kamion> neill: with a daily build?
<jdub> Deft_u: yes, known bug
<az[a] zel> but it's like windows in other ways, like the tree menu for applications
<robertj> OS X file navigation is a wonderful blend of browse & spatial
<[Scizo] > and takes a lot less space
<az[a] zel> yeah it would be great if nautilus worked like finder 
<[Scizo] > robertj, az[a] zel : and then again .. not
<_Hiro_> the ubuntu 6 month release cycle, does it mean that the repository of packages is frozen and every 6 months new tested ones are added?
<az[a] zel> and if ejectable media had an eject icon embedded in the media icon (since pressing the eject button the cdrom doesnt work)
<robertj> The #1 (one, 1, uno) thing Gnome needs to do is take the bookmarks from FileOpen and stick them on the left hand bar for drag and open targets
<Kamion> _Hiro_: fairly soon we'll open up hoary, which will be a development repository until it freezes; you'll be able to track it while it's in development
<robertj> "That's not spatial," but it sure is useful.
<Deft_u> az[a] zel, right click, eject...
<_Hiro_> Kamion, but for instance if you have gaiml 1.0.0 in the repos and a month later they release 1.0.1, what happens? you need to wait another 5 months?
<az[a] zel> Deft_u, I've watched my g/f use the computer, and I don't think I have *ever* seen her right click, or command->click in OS X.. sticking the eject button on the icon makes it more obvious for those people
<Kamion> also, losing the bottom panel means you dodge the annoying bug #1288 ... :)
<Deft_u> az[a] zel, ah, isee the problem there...
<Kamion> _Hiro_: that'll go into the current development suite
<_Hiro_> ah nice
<Kamion> e.g. hoary in this case
<robertj> az: it's also helpful for pointing out the burn button to people
<_Hiro_> so... does k3b work on ubuntu? :P
<jdub> _Hiro_: you can install it from universe, yes
<robertj> in 10.3 when you put in a CD-R it has the little burn icon on the disk
<Kamion> _Hiro_: it's in universe
<_Hiro_> woohoo :D
<az[a] zel> I think there really isn't a need for a CD burning application..... there should be a burning API, so any app that wants to burn to CD can do so in its own interface
<neill> Kamion: don't think it's daily
<Kamion> _Hiro_: not what you might call heavily tested, though; it only became installable a couple of days ago
<az[a] zel> for burning files, just use nautilus
<neill> Kamion: it's the default amd64 iso
<robertj> If empty trash is under file, why isn't eject CC
<_Hiro_> Kamion, well I just need a little something to burn dvdr, k3b did that fine before :)
<robertj> err Eject CD
<Kamion> neill: fair enough; if you get a chance to give a current daily a try at some point to make sure it detects the disks properly (you don't have to do a full installation, just run up to partitioning), I'd appreciate it
<jdub> _Hiro_: nautilus will do that for you :-)
<robertj> From a usability standpoint the Computer Menu probably isn't so great.
<_Hiro_> are the audio-channels unmuted by default on install? o_O   ;)
<robertj> In 10.2, people never use the Go menu, which is similar
<jdub> we'll be making a couple of changes to it
<Kamion> _Hiro_: supposed to be, I think there may still be a few bugs on some systems
<az[a] zel> I've never used the go menu
<_Hiro_> wooh :P
<az[a] zel> I like the sidebar in finder
<robertj> People respond much better to "Click the smiley face," after which they see most of the thigns that used to be in the Go Menu
<_Hiro_> I'm going to feel spoiled
<robertj> also in 10.3 command-U opens utilties ;)
<az[a] zel> a decent sidebar for accessing things quickly would be good for nautilus.. it can display common locations as well as mounted volumes... like Finder :)
<_Hiro_> too bad about mono, I use muine currently
<jdub> _Hiro_: tseng has a repo of updated mono stuff
<robertj> The Places menu needs to play nice with the Computer & File Dialogs
<jdub> _Hiro_: we may include mono in our next release
<_Hiro_> rhythmbox tends to fail for me... or is it gstreamer :/
<toothpick> my java is working with opera...but not firefox yet
<_Hiro_> that would be nice :)
<az[a] zel> the new gnome file dialogs have a sidebar of common locations.. but nautilus doesn't.. why not use the same concept for all file management?
<_Hiro_> will there be a forum on the website?
<_Hiro_> you see, I use gentoo right now (don't hit me m'kay :s ) and their forum is great for finding solutions to problems
<robertj> :)
<robertj> Big flops in OS X usability are the Documents, Movies, Music, and Pictures directories
<robertj> ~ 50% split things randomly between desktop and Documents, 25% pick one or the other (usually the desktop) and a very few put things in the proper places
<robertj> My Desktop tends to be a collection of PDF's that I haven't gotten around to trashing yet and .tgz/bin images and their contents (usually relating to various install programs)
<Deft_u> robertj, Ubuntu has sort of has a Documents folder, so if you could come up with a bug/something that could well be useful...
<robertj> The point being is that Documents folders really don't work that well
<robertj> Also in OS X, noone has any clue what the Library is for
<trukulo> sorry
<trukulo> nick problems here
<robertj> The world would be a better place if there was ~ and ~/Settings
<Deft_u> damn right, that was big in plan for a new distro
<Deft_u> no more .folders all over the place
<Kamion> urgh, ~/Settings is bong
<Kamion> .files are my friends
<robertj> Kamion: but not your average user
<Kamion> the average user doesn't edit settings files directly
<Kamion> for the rest of us, Ubuntu is still Unix ...
<robertj> After years and years we could probably teach users to rename the settings folder of misbehaving applications to keep them from randomly crashing
<Kamion> _Hiro_: we will be doing fora, yes
<robertj> Kamion: Your average user has applications that crash because their Library/dot file/registry keys are wrong
<Kamion> robertj: they should report them as bugs :-)
<Deft_u> http://www.ecs.soton.ac.uk/~psh103/distro/tree.html is my very improbable future
<Kamion> applications shouldn't crash, full stop
<robertj> Kamion: which is all well and good, except for the fact they do
<robertj> and were not talking little applications
<robertj> were talking Office X, Safari, major apps
<robertj> and OSS apps will crash too
<Kamion> robertj: dotfile problems are a relatively rare cause for that in UNix
<Kamion> Unix
<Kamion> the right answer is to fix the bugs, not to give up
<robertj> Kamion: The right answer is to do both
<pestilence> could somebody explain how i get the oss compatibility drivers to load automatically in ubuntu?
<robertj> Also, a rare few individuals do manage to use ~/Library/Fonts
<david_> hi everyone
<Kamion> robertj: disagree
<pestilence> i've tried putting lines in /etc/modutils/alsa-base but it does nothing
<Deft_u> pestilence, thry probably are, does you volume control not show two sets of mixers?
<Kamion> "rename your settings folder" leaves a very bad taste in users' mouths
<pestilence> Deft_u: there's no /dev/dsp, which is the problem
<robertj> It also leaves a very bad taste to have an application crash that they can't fix
<Kamion> it should never be a proffered solution
<pestilence> Deft_u: snd-pcm-oss
<pestilence> is not loaded
<Deft_u> pestilence, does modprobe snd_pcm_oss produce errors?
<pestilence> Deft_u: no
<pestilence> and everything works fine after i do that....i just need to get that module loaded automatically
<Deft_u> ok, quick fix is to add it /etc/modules then, just add that name on a line of the file by itself
<pestilence> there is a line in /usr/share/doc/udev/README.Debian that tells me a about it
<pestilence> but i did what it says, and that didn't help
<robertj> pestilence: you need to add it to one of the files in /etc/modules and then run a program
<robertj> which rebuilds the system file actually read by the system
<pestilence> i did that
<pestilence> i put it in /etc/modutils/alsa-base
<pestilence> and ran update-modules
<robertj> then check the /etc/modules file and see if the line you need is actually in there
<robertj> might also check to see if it has been blacklisted
<pestilence> in /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<david_> I need some help, could anyone help me out?
<david_> just a simple question
<robertj> david: sure
<Deft_u> someone will try
<jdub> david_: that's what we're here for, ask straight up :)
<david_> its about the root account
<robertj> sudo -s passwd root
<david_> i read the documentation
<jdub> david_: it's disabled :-)
<robertj> ;)
<jdub> robertj: no, don't encourage that.
<david_> ok, im gonna try it
<david_> thanks
<jdub> david_: don't do that
<robertj> jdub: hehe ;)
<jdub> david_: try using sudo
<jdub> david_: and ignoring the root account
<david_> don't work :(
<jdub> what doesn't work?
<david_> sudo -s passwd root
<robertj> err doh
<robertj> take out the -s
<robertj> sudo -s gives you a shell as root
<pestilence> so, does ubuntu use /etc/modprobe at all?  from the documentation it sounds like there was a switch from /etc/modules.conf to it in the 2.6 version of module-init-tools, but the file is empty
<jdub> david_: don't set the root password
<jdub> david_: you don't need to
<david_> nothing, doesen't work
<david_> any alternative?
<scaroo> david_, use "sudo your_cmd"
<jdub> david_: the first user on the system has sudo rights
<scaroo> to exec the your_cmd  prog as root
<jdub> david_: so for anything you need to do as root, type "sudo <command>"
<jdub> david_: and type *your* password
<david_> but it asks me for a passwd
<jdub> yours :)
<david_> oh
<david_> ok, thanks
<robertj> *fwap*
<robertj> ;)
<david_> im such a dumb
<jdub> david_: nah, it's a bit different :)
<david_> thanks anyway
<david_> nice people here
<hermes88> can anyone tell me how to change runlevel to 2?
<hermes88> I can't get telinit to work
<cybrjackle|lappy> default is 2
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> jdub need some more help
<hermes88> eh, well how to I exit x?  I'm trying to install nvidia drivers
<pestilence> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hermes88> i've never used a debian distro before
<pestilence> or stop :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> ctrl +alt +F1
<cybrjackle|lappy> ps -ef |grep gdm
<cybrjackle|lappy> kill -9 pid
<jdub> hermes88: listen to pestilence :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> could be better ways ;)
<robertj> hehe we should have a prettypleaseletmeout command
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> I get this error when using rhythmbox: "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program."
<Deft_u> froma console, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Sameli> mepis has console login as an option in kdm
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR, is esd running ?
<Sameli> which is nice IMHO
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> scaroo yes
<Kamion> gdm should have a "shut down graphical environment and go to console" button on the greeter
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> seth@devil ~ $ lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> esd       4321       seth    5w   CHR       14,3              6897 /dev/dsp
<Kamion> the question of how to do it is *so* frequently asked
<robertj> It shouldn't be used that much
<jdub> Kamion: hrm
<Kamion> robertj: in real life it is, though
<robertj> Not for joe schmoe
<Kamion> people ask for it at least twice a day just in the places I read
<pestilence> what is the advantage of using invoke-rc.d over just typing in the path to the script?
<Deft_u> pestilence, I have no idea, but debian told me to...
<jdub> Kamion: you don't tend to read knitting group lists though, to be fair :)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> i'll be watin' here for some help
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR: ok, the problem is, i think, that esd has a lock on /dev/dsp, so you rtb cannot write to it 
<Kamion> jdub: my girlfriend reads knitting group lists and still often switches to a console when using Unix systems, so there :)
<pestilence> Deft_u: it has roughly the same number of keystrokes, so i guess it must be personal preference :)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> scaroo if it is, how can the sound events be played??
<jdub> Kamion: i'd try to claim my fiancee doesn't switch to consoles, but... well... yeah.
<robertj> OS X doesn't require using the console but once in a blue moon
<Deft_u> jdub, is esound planned to stay? alsa recommend dmix these days I think
<jdub> Deft_u: we don't actually run esound on startup
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR, esd is the daemon that plays the sound events
<jdub> Deft_u: if we can autoconfigure dmix, that'd be rad
<jdub> Deft_u: but thus far, that seems almost impossible ;)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ok, but should it play also music files?
<Deft_u> jdub, well, I've only ever used one config and it seemed to work, guess I might look into it.  My main comp has an SBLive though, so I haven't thought about it much
<Kamion> jdub: :-)
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR, launch gstreamer-properties
<scaroo> then choose the esd output sink
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> aaaahhh
<jdub> Deft_u: yeah, let's just give everyone good sound cards ;)
<scaroo> i think it will fix it
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> that's what i was looking for
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ty
<Kamion> jdub: I think your fiancee might not count so much as an ordinary user :-)
<scaroo> np
<scaroo> SeTh_thE_SinNeR, is it working ?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> yup
<scaroo> cool !
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> i knew what i had to do
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> but couldn't find that
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> oss to esd
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> done
<scaroo> speaking of output sink, i cannot set it to the alsa one, know issue ?
<Deft_u> is anything bad going to happen if I remove discover?
<robertj> hrmm, my bet is yes
<robertj> I'd leave discover
<Kamion> Deft_u: depends how lucky you feel
<Kamion> we still partially rely on discover for hardware detection, as well as hotplug
<Deft_u> well, my debian sid works fine on just hotplug
<Deft_u> on this hardware anyway
<Kamion> didn't say it necessarily wouldn't work - like I say, depends how lucky you feel :-)
<tolo> Hi to all/Hola a todos
<jdub> estoy buscando mis pantalones!
<robertj> Chances of you losing your nic support are very low
<robertj> worst case scenario is probably probing your nic driver back in and apt-get installing it again
<Deft_u> nic is the most basic realtek thing, it always seems to work somehow
<Deft_u> anyway, I'll reboot to see if starting with no /etc/modules will work, back shortly I hope
<jdub> is "chit-chat" a well known colloquialism?
<robertj> jdub: yeah
<robertj> why do you ask?
<jordi> even I know it.
<robertj> it's not something I would say unless it was to scold a child
<robertj> or even an adult perhaps
<robertj> I guess I would find it acceptable as a transative form of chat ;)
<jdub> jordi: ahr, ok
<jordi> jdub: is it that day today?
<trukulo> hi tolo
<jdub> jordi: which day?
<tolo> hi trukulo
<jordi> SPEAK LIKE PIRATE DAY!
<jdub> jordi: yes it is!
<tseng> yarrrrr jordi 
<tolo> everything works fine, I am just waiting to atack JRE
<jordi> aahrr!
<scaroo> hmmm, juste a suggestion : root shell and user shell should use different gnome-term profiles to be easily identified, just my 2cts.
<robertj> I'm not a big fan of the default gnome terminal profile
<robertj> it's not any kind of gtk control, so having it be white seems silly when traditionally consoles have been black
<scaroo> robertj, yeah, or maybe the colors should be in sync with the ones defined in the gtkrc
<robertj> I think its better to be black
<Deft_u> robertj, it should use theme colours...
<tolo> trukulo: Do you know how often packets are updated in Universe?
<robertj> maybe with a skull & crossbones on the root acct ;)
<trukulo> tolo, when it will be stable, i think 6 months
<trukulo> but i'm not sure
<tolo> ok
<jdub> tolo: only for bugfixes before we release (but they're not high priority)
<trukulo> jdub, but only security fixes ?
<david_> I guess they're updated pretty often, because im downloading anjuta 1.2.2
<jdub> tolo: then, on the development branch, they will be synced every day from sid
<trukulo> no newer versions?
<Deft_u> robertl, at least on mine the "Default" profile uses theme colours...
<jdub> trukulo: build fixes and so on, but not new versions
<trukulo> jdub, perfect
<jdub> trukulo: we are not doing security support for universe
* robertj goesto run back to his unbuntu box
<tolo> jdub/trukulo, and developpment branch will be on Universe?
<trukulo> jdub, ah, ok, that's interesting (and comprehensible)
<trukulo> tolo, devel it's sid, more less
<jdub> tolo: hrm, no; devel branch includes main and universe
<scaroo> Deft_u, my default is just plain white with black text, whatever is my theme
<tolo> I thought the release will be with SAreg
<tolo> sarge
<jdub> tolo: no, ubuntu is based on sid
<trukulo> tolo, ubuntu ALWAYS is being based in sid
<tolo> jdub: thx, ok
<siretart> will ubuntu include java environments like sun jdk oder blackdown java?
<trukulo> so , main is supported, universe is not supported, both of them are freeze of sid
<jdub> siretart: potentially later on, in restricted, but we want to be as fully free as possible
<trukulo> siretart, i don't think so, unless they are free
<trukulo> perhaps gjcwebplugin
<jdub> siretart: there's a longer answer to this in the FAQ
<trukulo> when it works weel
<trukulo> well
<jdub> yeah
<robertj> jdub: how does Ubuntu freeze?
<tolo> Now my only TODO is to intall JRE
<trukulo> jdub, i like that way, it's very inteligent
<jdub> robertj: we stop syncing with sid
<robertj> I meant in terms of timeline
<jdub> see the release schedules
<trukulo> jdub, umm, not exactly sid, isn't it?
<jdub> wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<jdub> trukulo: it's sid frozen a couple of months ago
<tolo> Ubuntu is getting a lot of good tal at a Spanish LUG called Bulma, there are a lot of people sng Ubuntu there and saying good things
<trukulo> because gnome 2.8 it's not in sid, as i know
<jdub> trukulo: yeah, there are some extra things we do
<trukulo> tolo, and badopi
<jdub> tolo: cool :-)
<jdub> tolo: do you know carlos perello marin?
<siretart> jdub: i think you refer to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387. well, how can I check (beside installing ubuntu) whats ins restricted?
<trukulo> tolo, are you bulmero?
<tolo> Solo de visita
* Elyran is away: Beat Them'All
<tolo> :D
<jdub> siretart: you can just look at the archive :-)
<robertj> jdub: is that different from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releasecycle/document_view
<trukulo> jdub, are you spanish?
<jdub> trukulo: no
<tolo> trukul I am at Palma, and I am at the distribution list
<trukulo> ah, ok, but you like spanish
<jdub> trukulo: but i have been to spain for guadec :)
<tolo> but I don't go to kdd
<jdub> and i can speak some spanish
<trukulo> tolo, i'm trukulo, i was on distribution list, and know i'm in badopi, in barcelona
<trukulo> jdub, i never go to conferences, i'm very busy in my work
<jdub> estoy buscando mis pantalones :-)
<trukulo> jdub, preguntale a tu novio si los tiene
<trukulo> lol
<siretart> jdub: gna, i'm looking for something like http://packages.debian.org
<tolo> trukulo: I will be at BCN on friday, work meeting, you will feel my Ubuntu there :D
<jdub> siretart: oh right, not yet
<trukulo> on next friday? where ?
<trukulo> perhaps we can make a kdd
<trukulo> i can tell to badopi ppl, and go to a bar
<tolo> trukulo I am a lawyer working fo a firm in the Diagonal, I work in the Palma Ofiice and regularly we report to the branch in BCN
<tolo> trukulo, Will be great, as the clients let me go.... :D
<trukulo> tolo, umm, that's difficult :P
<tolo> trukulo, Sure I will love it
<trukulo> well, i live in sagrada familia, near diagonal
<trukulo> if you want, tell me in trukulo(at)bulmalug.net , jabber
<tolo> trukulo, difficult because you know now I am a lawyer and don't want your good name wasted? :D
<robertj> jdub: also, does ubuntu have any way to warn users to apply updates?
<trukulo> and perhaps celso is here in bcn
<trukulo> tolo, i'm used to lawyers, do you know javier de la cueva?
<trukulo> it's badopi member
<trukulo> wel, time to lunch
<trukulo> see you later here
<trukulo> bye
<jdub> robertj: nup, will do for hoary
<tolo> trukulo, will get the flight tickets on monday so I will let you know
<tolo> bye
<trukulo> ok
<jdub> Kamion: hey, how hackish is the scrollkeeper diversion during install?
<jdub> Kamion: could we do the same with other things easily enough?
<maswan> thom: Glad it helped (the bittorrent scripts). I guess this is the appropriate channel. ;)
<andred> How do you remove an icon for a a server that you have connected to in Network? Such as a WebDav connection, or ssh connection.
<jdub> andred: we have a bugfix coming for that soon
<andred> Aha
<robertj> jdub: I must be looking at the wrong thing as I am still confused about the release timeline
<jdub> robertj: what's unclear?
<jdub> wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<andred> jdub, Will it work to drag it to the Trash applet then?
<jdub> ^ looking at that?
<cc> jdub: so, where's planet canonical? ;-)
<jdub> andred: no, gnome doesn't do unmount-by-trashing
<jdub> cc: planet ubuntu is on the wya
<cc> jdub: ok. just checking
<Deft_u> andred, hopefully you can just right click and select unmount
<jdub> not on those icons
<jdub> (yet)
<robertj> jdub: like is freeze done 6 months out?
<cybrjackle|lappy> does debian not have an /etc/rc.d/rc.local anymore?
<cybrjackle|lappy> or is that ubuntu specific
<jdub> robertj: no, see the UpstreamVersionFreeze
<Deft_u> cybrjackle|lappy, debian doesn't have /etc/rc.d/ at all
<tolo> For ripping in mp3 and ogg, do you recomend GRIP or o you know of a better app?
<robertj> jdub: yeah, that's what I'm after
<robertj> is that date listed anywhere for warty yet?
<robertj> or has it already occured
<Livewire|> GRIP-age is the way forward
<Livewire|> its a good p[rog if u config it
<Deft_u> tolo, if it does what you want, soundjuicer is just about as easy to use as it could be
<tolo> Deft_u and does ogg ad mp3?
<cybrjackle|lappy> Deft_u, I thought they used to, oh well
<Livewire|> tolo have u tried the FLAC codec?
<Livewire|> lossless audio ;)
<maswan> thom: If you have improvements, feel free to send them back. If they end up fairly general, I might put them up somewhere public and slap a license onto it or something like that.
<tolo> Livewire, No i don't, have not heard about it, but on the car I have and mp3 cd
<doko> evolution question: is there a way to run the filters on mailboxes which are located on an imap server, for every mail that gets delivered to the Imap INBOX folder?
<tolo> I start soundjiucer, but does not seem to have support fr mp3, will investigate that
<Livewire|> http://flac.sourceforge.net/ Tolo check it out .. it may not be of any use to u.. but its a damn good codec
<jdub> tolo: sound-juicer! :)
<tolo> jdub, yes but MP3 is diabled in my computer under SoundJuice
<jdub> doko: yes, you turn that on in the accounts settings
<tolo> Will inestigate why
<jdub> tolo: oh right
<jdub> because we don't include mp3 encoders or decoders
<jdub> legal reasons
<tolo> jdub but i am hearing an mp3 cd with rythmbox right now
<jdub> gstreamer-mad is installed :)
<tolo> Celtic Sounds of the Middle Earth a very good album
<jdub> (that's a bit of a bug, really)
<tolo> jdub es
<hermes88> hey, how do I quit X?  I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers
<tolo> jdub I thank for taht bug :D
<[Scizo] > hmm .. no divx support in totem ?!?!?
<jdub> hermes88: computer -> log out
<jdub> [Scizo] : not as installed. install totem-xine.
<hermes88> that takes me back to the login screen
<jdub> hermes88: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hermes88> ok, thanks
<[Scizo] > jdub, ah thanks
<tolo> jdub, Can I install mpg123?
<doko> jdub: nice, thanks. time to switch from firefox ...
<tolo> ohh my god, so I can use flac in any normal mp3 player?
<Livewire|> no tolo..
<Livewire|> no portables supportt it AFAIK
<Deft_u> jdub, SoundJuicer still has an old file selecter in it, is that allowed in ubuntu?
<Livewire|> its good on the computer though
<Livewire|> if u have a top end soundcard
<Livewire|> and plenty of HD space
<tolo> LiveWire Ok thx will try
<Livewire|> theres a Grip plug in somewhere
<Livewire|> btw average track takes up about 20-30mb
<Livewire|> albums can take up about 300mb
<Livewire|> in flac
<hermes88> I have another question..  how do I log in as root through the terminal?  I need to be root to install the Nvidia drivers
<hermes88> sorry, i've never used a Debian distro before
<tolo> so I ca change repository to any Debian and install mpg123, this will be linked in Soundjiuce automatically?
<Deft_u> hermes88, the root account it disabled, you either use sudo before every command, or run sudo bash for a root prompt
<Chriffer> The root terminas option from the menu should do it
<tolo> hermes88 As I remember from Universe you can install nvidia drivers
<scaroo> hermes88, "sudo <cmd>, you ll be ask for a password, put youjr user's pass and you re done
<keifer> speaking of loging in, I need to be able to run gdm in a nested window...
<hermes88> ok, thanks guys
<hermes88> I'll try it out
<hermes88> also, once I have exited X, how do I restart it?
<Deft_u> keifer, you need xnest
<tolo> hermes88 but I am not completely sure, alot of install since yesterday night
<keifer> Deft_u: thnx
<hermes88> tolo yeah, I just installed this last night..  the only other distro I have used is Cobind Linux
<hermes88> I'll try and install drivers right now
<scaroo> hermes88, by default, if you quit a sesion, you should go back to the gdm prompt
<keifer> if you manged to completly kill X, you can just type "gdm"
<scaroo> s/sesion/session/
<hermes88> keifer thanks a lot
<tolo> hermes88 I have used Suse, RH and some Debian, and I will stick to Ubuntu, I really like it
<hermes88> tolo I've used Red Had and Fedora briefly and I didn't like them.. too bloated
<hermes88> thanks for all the help guys, I'll go try and install the drivers now
<keifer> yeah, Ubuntu is great- the only problem is, it has a current GDM, so know cfg is going to make me update my gdm themes. :P
<jonathan_j> Did someone try to type japanese in Ubuntu?
<jonathan_j> I think SCIM should do that somehow but I have no idea how to use it.
<albert001122> hi guys - i have installed ubuntu and have dist-upgraded to current sid.  Now I want to install KDE.  Will #apt-get install kde do it? or do i need any thing extra before i do that?
<bolivar> you need to add the universe repository to sources.list
<albert001122> bolivar, what is universe repository?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ah btw
<scaroo> albert001122, you ll find there all the unsupported packages
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ubuntu doesn't have a splash img for the grub ?
<albert001122> scaroo, kan i just install kde by doing apt-get install kde?
<Deft_u> albert001122, from synaptic, go to the preferences / Repositories menu
<albert001122> as i said i have dist-upgraded to current sid
<hermes88> guys, I'm really lost as to how to install nvidia drivers
<hermes88> I did ctrl-alt-F1 and logged into my user
<hermes88> then I did sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux...etc.run
<cef> albert001122: erm, why are you asking here if you've upgraded to sid?
<hermes88> the installer started, but it said X was still running
<albert001122> cef, yeah u r right
<Deft_u> hermes88, the nvidia driver is in apt archive
<hermes88> how would I go about getting it?  I can't find the search function on apt-get
<bolivar> albert001122: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Deft_u> that's the easy way, it's linux...restricted something or other, just search for restricted in synaptic
<hermes88> Deft_u how do I search in apt-get??  I can't find the command
<Deft_u> hermes88, run the synaptic package manager
<Chriffer> use the graphical program
<Chriffer> or apt-cache search
<jsc> or apt-cache search nvidia
<jsc> :)
<Deft_u> the package is linux-restricted-modules-yourkernelversion
<hermes88> Deft_u I'm in the synaptic package manager, and I've found several nvidia entries
<hermes88> Deft_u should I get nvidia-glx?
<Deft_u> ignroe them, just get the restricted modules package, it'll ge you all the things you need
<hermes88> I think I already have it installed for 386
<Deft_u> actually, you might need to select nvidia-glx separately as well...
<hermes88> Deft_u I alrady have restricted-modules installed
<hermes88> Deft_u after installing nvidia-glx, do I have to make changes to etc/X11?
<Deft_u> ok, then you just need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Deft_u> select nvidia as your driver, unselect glx and dri (?!) in the modules list thing, and accept everything else as it is
<scaroo> yep dri should be disabled
<_Hiro_> you glx for nvidia and dri for ati
<hermes88> thanks, i'l give this a try and come back if I have problems
<Deft_u> one thing first
<hermes88> ok
<cybrjackle|lappy> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-686-smp
<Deft_u> when you next reboot, x migh tnot start, i that happens you need to add the line "nvidia" to your /etc/modules file and reboot again
<cybrjackle|lappy> ^anyone have to remove/install that everytime they reboot
<_Hiro_> still /etc/modules?
<cybrjackle|lappy> for "nvidia"
<hermes88> also..  why do two terminal windows open when I right-click and select "Open Terminal"?
<Sameli> would it be possible/difficult to install ubuntu from an existing Linux installation?
<bolivar> yes it would
<Chriffer> Possible yes, difficult maybe, worthwhile doubtful
<bolivar> its not even 'recommended' to upgrade from a debian install
<Sameli> I don't mean to upgrade, I'd just rather not waste CDs if it's avoidable :)
<bolivar> just one iso : )
<Sameli> I know :>
<bolivar> oh come now sameli hehe
<bolivar> what are you running now?
<Sameli> right now W2K, last night I installed Debian sarge
<bolivar> dual boot then?
<Sameli> yes
<bolivar> only been one day...install over top
<Sameli> I've got enough free space, not sure if I'll be wanting to ditch Debian just yet
<bolivar> whys that?
<Sameli> it has issues, but it works
<bolivar> ive was messing around with debian lately because of the beta installer...didnt like the old one...ubuntu is more stable and works better than installing sarge from the beta installer
<bolivar> i dont think you will be disappointed
<Chriffer> I was using sarge on this computer before Ubuntu
<Sameli> haven't had any problems with it yet, apart from the usual stumbling blocks like sound and fonts
<fabbione> hey laotse !
<Jay> hello africa, u guys now have a new follower ;)
<Jay> I now drop Fedora CORE 2 for Ubutu
<Jay> hope Ubutu get better in next version
<fabbione> Jay: what don't you like in the actual one?
<fabbione> Jay: any feedback is really welcome
<fabbione> but i suggest you to write it down and post it to ubuntu-users mailing list
<Jay> Fedora CORE 2 is somehow perfect for strong computer indeed
<Jay> but the only thing I hate at Fedora CORE 2 is its confusion within the dev team
<Jay> for example
<Jay> there are some simple bugs that could be fixed instantly
<Jay> many ppl submitted the report but the bug is still there since RedHat 8
<Jay> and ... there are lots of bugs due to bad cooperation b/w developers especially on X.org
<fabbione> well I think that kind of problems are common to all communities. I hope it won't happen here..
<Jay> I hope so
<fabbione> but time will tell
<Jay> but I love Ubutu by first sight
<toothpick> I had to install aumix was there another way to change volume of my line in?
<Chriffer> FC is also terrible slow
<Jay> nice work!
<Jay> true FC is slow on low speed PC
<Jay> but it runs very well on 3Ghz P4 :)
<Jay> but not many ppl can afford it lol
<Jay> I have a feedback on Ubutu
<fabbione> Jay: good.. do you mind to send it to the list?
<Jay> yeah
<FrozenAim> Hi, what is the default root password in Ubuntu???
<Jay> let me write the thing up
<fabbione> Jay: at least all the developers can read and take appropriate actions
<Jay> and I send to u
<fabbione> Jay: not to me personally please..
<Jay> I know
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> does anyone knows a program to convert mp3 - mp3
<fabbione> ok thanks :-)
<fabbione> not that many do :-)
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> (to reduce mp3 quality)
<robertj> cp
<takatumi> heh
<Jay> The only thing all ppl are seeking about Ubuntu is the PACKAGE LIST
<Jay> y don't we have one on the website?
<Sameli> FrozenAim: the root account is disabled
<FrozenAim> really...
<FrozenAim> how can I enable it
<Sameli> FrozenAim: don't, use sudo
<toothpick> I'm getting errors while trying to apt-get upgrade with hal and j2re1.4
<fabbione> toothpick: which kind of errors?
<Jay> toothpick: there are some probs with apt-get j2re
<toothpick> update-alternatives: unable to make /usr/lib/mozilla-cvs/plugins/javaplugin_oji. so.dpkg-tmp a symlink to /etc/alternatives/javaplugin_oji-mozilla-cvs.so: No suc h file or directory
<fabbione> I have both of them installed
<Jay> toothpick: grab the version from Sun website
<fabbione> toothpick: no that's not a hal problem
<fabbione> that's an error with java
<Livewire-> BTW why was the root disable in Ubuntu? i dont understand the advantage
<fabbione> deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<Jay> same here
<fabbione> use this apt repo for a good java package
<Jay> I hate use sudo
<Jay> maybe for testing purpose?
<seb128> sudo passwd root
<Chriffer> It takes 2 secands to change if you want to
<Chriffer> I find it easier no use sudo
<Jay> yeah? show me
<toothpick> n does not exist             [fail] 
<toothpick> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal exited with return code 1
<toothpick> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus-1, action "restart" failed.
<toothpick> dpkg: error processing hal (--configure):
<toothpick>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<toothpick> Setting up j2re1.4 (1.4.0.99beta-1) ...
<JanneM> by disabling real root, yoy do not run the risk of accidentally running commands as root when you did not intend to
<toothpick> sorry for the flood that was the hal error
<fabbione> Jay: seb128 told you.... sudo passwd root
<seb128> toothpick: <toothpick> n does not exist             [fail]   
<fabbione> Jay: and root account is back
<seb128> toothpick: what's the line before ?
<Jay> toothpick: how come j2re1.4 there is 0.99 beta? did u get wrong version? it's 1.4.2_05 now
<toothpick> Jay perhaps that is why.
<toothpick> seb128, one sec
<toothpick>  * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer...
<toothpick>  *:22:54.692 [E]  hald.c:268: drop_privileges: group haldaemon does not exist             [fail] 
* Elyran is back (gone 01:27:08)
<seb128> toothpick: that's a fresh ubuntu installation ?
<laotse> fabbione: hey man
<Jay> I think Ubuntu can be very successful more than other distro if the marketing part is good
<toothpick> seb128, well I added sid sources and did apt-get upgrade
<Jay> we need to promote the Ubuntu, current giving CD away for FREE is a good way too
<Jay> but we now need to impress ppl by first sight, I think we need to redesign the website, just look some website like redhat.com
<toothpick> seb128, for example crafty wasn't available via the sources provided so I just added sid's from debian.
<_Hiro_> is there anyway I can download a package before installing ubuntu? I'd prefer not to mess with wires and I need the madwifi drivers and openvpn installed for that :/
<Jay> ppl first think about professionality
<seb128> toothpick: yes, but we made changes to hal
<seb128> toothpick: the debian version is not compatible
<toothpick> ok
<sladen> Jay: USB flash ?
<seb128> toothpick: in /etc/dbus-1/event.d/hal remove --drop-privileges if you want
<Jay> yeah!! USB flash is a good idea!
<Jay> we need some sponsor and some talente designer to design the shell for USB Flash
<Jay> just think about selling a slick and pretty special shell USB Flash
<Jay> we also need a MASCOT for our distro
<sladen> Jay: hehe
<sladen> _Hiro_: USB flash /
<Jay> and we can order some cute puppy bear toy and sell them
<Jay> cool idea heh?
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> lLOL
<JanneM> a flash stick with a ready-to-boot distro would be a little sweet actually
<Jay> true true
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> indeed
<sladen> yeah.  Net-install  on a 32MB/64MB flash
<JanneM> plug in to any machine - x86 or PPC - and run
<_Hiro_> damn don't have that :/
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> follow others steps
<Jay> but the flash must have a good design shell!!
<JanneM> rather, a "LiveCD", but flash, 
<sladen> Jay: and say `Hip2Bcool' on it
<Jay> lol!
<_Hiro_> sladen but where could I get the packages?
<JanneM> where real system config changes are backed up on the flash device
<Chriffer> a bootable flash drive wouldnt be too tough
<JanneM> but transient stuff are ram only
<sladen> _Hiro_: archives.ubuntulinux.org/.../pool/main/o/openvpn*/
<Jay> yeah
<Chriffer> JanneM, morphix can already do all that
<Chriffer> anssuming the USB boot works right
<Jay> ok
<Jay> then?
<JanneM> so, once you boot the flash device, settings of your mail accounts and so on will be updated on the device
<toothpick> I'll play with some graphics ;) maybe I can help out there.
<Chriffer> that could be a 5 minute project almost
<toothpick> I did a splash once for kanotix
<Jay> lol
<Jay> then toothpick, do a good one for ubuntu then
<Jay> oh! It reminds me about the rise of glory RedHat 8!!!!
<Jay> WE NEED A UNIQUE THEME !!!
<Jay> like BlueCurve!
<JanneM> more like a user-updateable lieCD
<Jay> b/c of BlueCurve, many ppl use RedHat
<Jay> rite?
<JanneM> Bluecurve is pretty good
<Jay> yeah
<tvon|X31> I was never into bluecurve
<Jay> then now we need some talented gfx
<Jay> hey
<Chriffer> JanneM, there is a Ubuntu liveCD around right?
<sladen> has anyone done anything about getting the KDE libs in Ubuntu using the GNOME theme ?
<Jay> how about we make a POLL ob website
<Chriffer> made by alex?
<Jay> about what things ppl like about unique theme?
<JanneM> Chriffer: think so, ye
<toothpick> The default terminal icon I put on the gnome desktop is too big.
<Jay> yeah
<Chriffer> add the CD persisiten minimod from the morphix website to that
<Jay> then make POLL, collect ppl opinions
<Jay> and design our own theme
<tvon|X31> sladen: not that I know of...full kde support is not on the drawing board, so I'm not sure how much work anyone is going to put into the theme matching
<JanneM> would be a mistake to push a unique theme "just because2
<Chriffer> and you can save all the temporary files to a multisession CD
<Chriffer> theres a hewto around
<Chriffer> howto
<JanneM> there are several good themes around
<JanneM> use one of them
<tvon|X31> IMO Ubuntu should just ship SmoothGNOME, but whatevas
<Jay> yeah
<JanneM> mm
<Jay> I know what u means JanneM
<JanneM> Smooth is good, though a little more HIG love is needed
<Jay> but let thinks about real biz here
<Jay> a distro that live forever
<Jay> make ppl remember
<JanneM> "different" != "good" when it comes to business
<Jay> is the one that has unique thing!
<JanneM> may be good for the /. crowd
<Chriffer> for a USB stick someone would need to smash Ubuntu into 220MB or so probably
<Jay> and RedHat has done it
<Jay> BlueCurve is the one!
<Jay> now
<Jay> we need our one
<Jay> we can tweak the Smooth
<Jay> but we need to design our icons
<tvon|X31> I disagree, I think peple put to omuch stock in 'unique' themes
<JanneM> Jay: rehat has done it - once, as the undisputed leader, and still got a lot of heat from it
<tvon|X31> An icon theme is a big project
<JanneM> aim for using the Gnome default theme
<Jay> that's why we need some talented gfx designer
<Jay> volunteer one
<JanneM> and fix problems with it and move upstream instead
<tvon|X31> no
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> qnx made it to 1.44Mb
<tvon|X31> YOu will get someone with some intereste who will develop half a theme and then lose interest
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> ;P
<JanneM> mm
<tvon|X31> JanneM: yeah
<Jay> you know what?
<Jay> Garret, the one done the BlueCurve
<JanneM> I mean, that's half of being a good citizen in this field
<tvon|X31> eg, CleanView Base (the SmoothGNOME icon theme) basically does that, but is more based off of Industrial than GNOME icons
<Jay> somehow he has motivation
<Jay> on his project
<tvon|X31> JanneM: seriously
<JanneM> either SMooth or Indubstrial are good choices
<sladen> tvon|X31: ah, but eventually (eg. Umbrello), something will want to pull in and use the Qt widget set
<Jay> but loose interest at the end
<JanneM> which one is a matter of taste as much as anything
<sladen> Chriffer: liveCD on multisession CDRW sounds interesting
<Jay> OK, for now... I think we should stick with Smooth
<JanneM> personally, I'm partial to LightHouseBlue, but I'm strange in many ways
<JanneM> mm
<tvon|X31> heh
<SeTh_thE_SinNeR> sladen very much
<pepsi> hi
<JanneM> go with gnome defaults unless there are pressing reasons not to
<JanneM> and then, consider if a patch upstream may not solve it better first
<Se7h> better now
<Jay> yeah
<Chriffer> Maybe I will play with some live CD's and flash based things
<Jay> stock GNOME is good for now
<Chriffer> Is 256MB the normal size for a flash drive?
<Jay> Chriffer
<Jay> design some good CD face
<Jay> yeah
<Chriffer> I'm not exactly the draw on a CD kind of person
<Jay> same here lol
<pepsi> anybody know why my keyboard doesnt work in the installer? im using a g4... the keyboard works fine in the bootloader, but then in the installer, it doesnt recognize keystrokes unless i hold the key down, and then the key sticks :(
<Jay> has anyone found RealPlayer 10 GOLD on Ubuntu? I think ... it's missing
<Chriffer> It may be a "bug" check the bugzilla
<Chriffer> I think that's linked in the topic
<Deft_u> does the linux-source package actually build?
<Jay> yup
<tbone> noob here....getting an error when running  cdrecord -scanbus          cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.    Any help?
<Se7h> wtf
<Deft_u> hmm, I'm sure I can't be on the right track when I have to su to my own account...
<Se7h> + gmake
<Se7h> /var/tmp/rpm-tmp.99740: line 22: gmake: command not found
<pepsi> kll
<SteveA_> yay, phil (whose castle the plone sprint is at) just installed ubuntu on his laptop 
<SteveA_> and he seems very happy
<pepsi> :(
<pepsi> :(
<PeaceableFrood> has anyone compiled Xorg 6.8 on Ubuntu?
<tvon|X31> yes
<PeaceableFrood> hmm because mine failed when it got compiling pam support i believe perhaps it was because i forgot the pam-dev package
<tvon|X31> there are instructions on fdo that work fine
<tvon|X31> PeaceableFrood: A good way to make sure you have all the right packages intstalled for building is to install the build-deps for xserver-XFree86
<tvon|X31> apt-get build-dep xserver-XFree86
<Se7h> give an hint here plz
<Se7h> Enter the userid that the ucc program should run as [nobody] 
<Se7h> > 1000
<Se7h> invalid user id
<Se7h> why doesn' it accept ?
<tvon|X31> uid == name usually
<Se7h> ah
<tvon|X31> hence the default of [nobody] 
<Se7h> :|
<PeaceableFrood> ah thanks
<tvon|X31> np
<pepsi> ubuntu is broken
<Se7h> nobody for everyone
<Se7h> right?
<tvon|X31> nobody is a user
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> but in that why
<Se7h> no pass is needed
<tvon|X31> ah...I dont know
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> well
<tvon|X31> pepsi: I dont know whats up with your keyboard, try the mailing list
<pepsi> k
<Se7h> Thank you!
<Se7h> Now, go have a coffee .. the rest of the install is automatic ......
<Se7h> (lol)
<tbone> noob here....getting an error when running  cdrecord -scanbus          cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.    Any help?
* zack wonders if cdrecord isn't fucked on every distro atm
<PeaceableFrood> you might want to try cdrecord -dev:ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive
<Noodles> I find "dev=ATA:" works for me and ATAPI: doesn't.
<Noodles> Though only as root.
<PeaceableFrood> it seems to be a bug in the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<PeaceableFrood> that causes cdrecord to only work as root
<tbone> I got that error in the root terminal
<trey_> 4.1 preview looks very nice  :)
<Noodles> They tightened up the SCSI command checks.
<trey_> Good work everyone involved so far... just installed it today... Fedora and Debian background  :)
<pr0c> trey_, I concur :) very nice.
<tbone> so I would have to log in as root, and not just sudo?
<trey_> Especially UI tweaks... much more logical... and no more looking for the desktop to empty recycle bin etc... usually get rid of icons on desktop anyway  :)
<trey_> tbone, root back: sudo passwd root >> type YOUR password >> CREATE roots...
<trey_> One thing I don't like so far... easily fixed though  8)
<pr0c> i can't remember how to make nautilus quit opening everything in a new window, anyonne know offhand?
<trey_> middle double click...
<PeaceableFrood> hmm seems i screwed up the line cdrecord -dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive works for me
<PeaceableFrood> both root and user
<trey_> pr0c, middle mouse button twice will open new window, and close parent...
<probs> anyone else run into problems with gstreamer audio playback problems? I'm getting "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program." when I try to play music in Rhythmbox.
<pr0c> trey_, perfect, thanks. That works, i know there is a pref somewhere too but thats perfec :)
<trey_> probs, running shoutcast stream through Rhythmbox right now...
<tbone> that worked peace, so I would use that "-dev=" parameter when burning an iso?
<trey_> pr0c, sometimes its handy to keep parent open though...
<pr0c> trey_, exactly what i was thinking 
<trey_> tbone, cdrecord dev=hdc --speed=# [--data]  file1 file2
<Zomb> tbone: no. cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATA: 
<scaroo> probs, run "gstreamer-propertie" and select the esd output sink
<trey_> iso is probably good to use --data
<Zomb> and then look which dev=ATA:... string is for you
<PeaceableFrood> if your not using SCSI-emulation -scanbus will no work
<PeaceableFrood> you want -checkdrive then
<trey_> Zomb, shrug, ide-cd makes /dev/hdc work with 2.6  :/
<Zomb> PeaceableFrood: dude. rtfm, dev=ATA: and it will work.
<Zomb> trey_: but not blessed by usptream, export trouble, sooner or later
<probs> scaroo, beautiful! It works! thanks so much!
<tbone> peace: how is ubuntu configured by default?  scsi emu or no?
<Zomb> I think not
<Zomb> you do not want to use scsi-emu with 2.6
<trey_> Zomb, its what I used... and I'm running Ubuntu having burned it using cdrecord  :/
<trey_> Zomb, no, you use ide-cd
<Zomb> trey_: it works now but JS is an ashole. He can disable this access method in the next reason just for fun.
<PeaceableFrood> tbone ATAPI works fine with me and Ubuntu default
<Zomb> trey_: what "no"? I mean ide-cd.
<PeaceableFrood> since SCSI emu is bad, says linus uses atapi if you hardware supports it
<Zomb> s/reason/version/
<trey_> Zomb, no - you don't use scsi-emu... I guess I'm agreeing with you...
<pepsi> hrm
<PeaceableFrood> and it doesn't use as much cpu when burning
<PeaceableFrood> its something linux has one up on windows
<tbone> I think I see now, not quite up with the changes in 2.6 as I prolly should be, thanks everyone
<trey_> But yeah... Ubuntu just got a trial on my desktop... a keeper for a while  :)
<trey_> Just would like to see the boot process and perhaps the installer tweaked a little... made more pretty if this is to be a desktop distro...
<trey_> Already perhaps the most intuitive I have seen though... 
<Deft_u> trey_, I seem to remember a graphical installer was mentioned somewhere, but I may have imagined it
<tbone> I'm liking what I see so far, methinks this distro is going places
<Soko|WiFi> Hi, people. Is anyone else having trouble with the IPW2100 driver?
<tbone> and apparently since 2.6.7, linux no longer randomly hangs my nforce2 machine
<trey_> Deft_u, would be nice... debian-installer can be configured to use a GUI instead of ncurses, also something to cover up GRUB wouldn't be too bad... just a few logo's ala rhgb...
<Deft_u> http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/HoaryHedgehog, second item
<scaroo> Soko|WiFi, works great here but what s your problem ?
<Soko|WiFi> Didn't create interface eth1
<trey_> upgrades easy through releases just like Debian right?
<Deft_u> it should, have to wait until one happens to find out of course :)
<Soko|WiFi> Driver loads with hostap and the firmware
<Soko|WiFi> no eth1
<trey_> Deft_u, kinda what I figured  :)
<probs> does anyone have the included nvidia drivers working?
<trey_> Deft_u, resembles closely what I was looking for with a Debian... if they do it right  :)
<j^> Soko|WiFi hostap shows up as wifi0/wlan0 with wlan0 beeing the network interface
<Soko|WiFi> Oh.
<Soko|WiFi> iwconfig wlan0 then?
<trey_> Jeff Waugh is involved correct? GNOME release manager  8)
<j^> Soko|WiFi yup
<Soko|WiFi> K. I'll try that.
<Deft_u> oh dear,I'm looking forward to that release far too  much now, considering the first one hasn't even happened yey
<Soko|WiFi> I may even re-install - I've been hacking a bit trying to get it to go.
<j^> just calling ifconfig should show all devices.
<Soko|WiFi> Really? wlan0 isn't listed
<Deft_u> ifconfig -a will show devices that aren't configured
<Soko|WiFi> K.
<Soko|WiFi> <--- normally a Fedora user
<Soko|WiFi> Thanks for the tips, gents - I'll let you knwo how I made out
* Elyran is away: thatre
<Llamabutcher> hey guys I just installed ubuntu on my system and everything is working great, but i downloaded a .avi and i get the audio but no visual
<Llamabutcher> is there something else i need to do?
<trey_> <-- just got rid of Fedora... having replaced Debian with it, which he has used for about 3 years...
<marquivon> hi.i plan to install ubuntu today & use it as my desktop. i believe i don't need to download it again once the final version comes out in october and can upgrade it through the gui interface. am i right?
<Kosai> That's right.  It's like Debian in that way.
<marquivon> okay great! that means i can apt-get install packages too?
<Llamabutcher> Should totem have visual support out of the box?
<Llamabutcher> i only get audio for some reason
<marquivon> Llamabutcher: do yu need to install any w32 libraries too for totem to work?
<Kosai> Llamabutcher: No; since the video codecs you require are non-free and undistributable.
<Kosai> totem-xine in universe provides many of these codecs, apparantly.
<scaroo> Llamabutcher, that s because ubuntu doesnt come with decoding plugins apart from theora, but you should install totem-xine from universe
<Llamabutcher> from universe?
<Kosai> Llamabutcher: See /etc/apt/sources.list.
<scaroo> that s the repo where unsupported packages are found
<Se7h> where....non free-licenced
<scaroo> as kosai said edit youre sources.list and uncomment the line where the token universe is found
<thecombatwombat> while we're kind of on topic, is there any way to get dvds playing without compiling from source?
<Kosai> Dunno.  Doesn't totem-xine handle that?
<thecombatwombat> Kosai: maybe, haven't tried it yet, but I don't think so
<pepsi> poke smot
<thecombatwombat> (I poked around universe and didn't see any libdvdnav/dvdplay etc that looked like it would play encrypted dvds)
<sladen> pepsi: I think it's actually a pc104 keyboard in the later models, what language/country is the keyboard for?
<xcasex> tseng, how is the ppc mono stuff coming along?
<pepsi> english/us
<Llamabutcher> k, it says to edit the following 2 lines to get things from universe and i did
<pepsi> its a $5 bargain bin keyboard
<FrozenAim> how do u install deb packages?
<Llamabutcher> but it still says that it is referred to by another package
<Kosai> Llamabutcher: Now you need to run 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get install totem-xine'.
<Llamabutcher> i changed my sudo to su
<Kosai> Okay.
<sladen> thecombatwombat: unfortunately, DVD and such have patent problems
<Llamabutcher> i did like sudo passwd root
<Kosai> Then remove the 'sudo' part.  :)
<Llamabutcher> heh
<pepsi> sladen, you think it might be the keyboard?
<SurcouF> bon
<moyogo> i think totem has problems with video display
<moyogo> at least on ubuntu
<sladen> thecombatwombat: somebody has posted a link on the ubuntu-user list with APT lines to various 'interesting' stuff that Ubuntu can't ship otherwise
<martink> Install totem-xine. Then add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" to sources.list. Then install libdvdcss2 (totally unsupported, maybe illegal etc).
<sladen> pepsi: well, if the keyboard was working during the setup, the keyboard has been proved to work in some respects
<thecombatwombat> sladen: thanks, I really want to give ubuntu to some of my non-techie currently fedora running friends
<Llamabutcher> k i did the update and all that
<Llamabutcher> but it still says package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<sladen> pepsi: the installer would have been on the console, are you able to press Ctrl-Alt-F1   (Use Ctrl-Alt-F7 to get back)  and see if the keyboard works there
<pepsi> they keyboard works during the bootloader, where i can invoke the installer
<pepsi> im guessing that the bootloader uses open firmware for keyboard input
<pepsi> and the kernel is using some driver that apparently doesnt work :)
<Llamabutcher> martink: the update looks like it installed sucessfully, but it still says package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<FrozenAim> how do u install *.deb files?
<Tester_> you guys have a livecd ?
<pepsi> control-alt-f1 does nothing
<martink> Llamabutcher: and you removed the #s from the line with universe?
<Llamabutcher> i removed the whole line
<Llamabutcher> martink: was i only supposed to remove the # signs?
<marquivon> Llamabutcher: removed the whole line means?
<Llamabutcher> like removed the whole line
<Llamabutcher> the whole link
<marquivon> uh
<martink> Llamabutcher: yes, then add " universe" at the end of the "... warty main restricted" line
<PeaceableFrood> FrozenAim: try dpkg -i <pkgname>
<SystemX_> ola
<wixtech> hello, irc and ubuntu newbie here
<Llamabutcher> martink alright i did the update, it said a few files failed to update but were being ignore or replaced
<JanneM> hi
<martink> Llamabutcher: that's not so good (as in "that's no improvement")
<wm_eddie> I'm having problems with sound and apm... :/
<Llamabutcher> oh
<Llamabutcher> well what could that be from?
<wm_eddie> it seems that I'm missing /dev/dsp and many standard /dev entries.
<marquivon> Llamabutcher: i think yu just need to remove # from the universe link and then do apt-get update
<JanneM> Llamabutcher: though sometimes you do get a transient  network error; a rerun woud fix it 
<Llamabutcher> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Llamabutcher> thats the error
<Deft_u> wm_eddie, if you've come from a non-udev system, you will have a lot fewer /dev/ files
<wixtech> just want to report a successful ubuntu install on a Dell Latitude D500 - including ipw2100 which I am using right now!
<wm_eddie> uhh, but what if I need those /dev files?
<Deft_u> they get created by the drivers when they are loaded
<pepsi> id like to report a successful ubuntu install as well, unfortunately i cant
<Deft_u> /dev/dsp in particular is created by snd_pcm_oss I think, it's part of alsa's oss mixer emulation
<SystemX_> sounds like yr sound card modules aren't getting loaded at boot time
<skel_> hello 
<wm_eddie> Alsa should be working...
<wm_eddie> well, I mean should be configurd properly
<wm_eddie> alsaconf detects my soundcard correctly
<skelll> may i know when (approximatly) kde will be (fully) avaible in universe ?
<martink> Llamabutcher: ah, you added universe in the warty-security line as well?
<Llamabutcher> all of them
<Llamabutcher> space then universe
<Llamabutcher> should there be no space?
<SystemX_> try modprobe snd-pcm-oss & modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<Llamabutcher> dunno
<wm_eddie> SystemX_: I still don't have /dev/dsp... I wonder what could be wrong.
<martink> Llamabutcher: no, it's okay. I wasn't clear enough. You can remove universe from the warty-security lines to get rid of the errors. But it should work with them. Can you install totem-xine now?
<SystemX_> do you have adsp?
<wixtech> ubuntu is the most successful Debian install I have other done - Thank you very much.
<wm_eddie> there's a /dev/snd/
<wm_eddie> with controlC0 and timer
<Deft_u> /dev/snd is alsa, it should also have PCMs in it
<SystemX_> no PCMXXXX
<wm_eddie> hmm.
<Deft_u> what sound card are you using?
<SystemX_> sound like the sound card is loaded, the module for it that is
<Sameli> how do I change resolution and refresh rate globally? currently
<Sameli>                 I have to change it every time I log in, and changing it also
<Sameli>                 doesn't apply to the login screen
<wm_eddie> The cs4236
<Sameli> oops, sorry about the mess :/
<wm_eddie> the card used in the ThinkPad 600E
<Deft_u> what make is that?
<wm_eddie> IBM
<SystemX_> does Ubuntu make available the patches they made for Gnome 2.8?
<wm_eddie> Sound and APM worked perfectly under SuSE 8.2 so I know it can work.
<jotun> Hey, when I compile a new kernel, how do I make a new initrd image. Do I even have to?
<Deft_u> Sameli, you can change /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 manually, or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<wm_eddie> (Well sound didn't work at first, but after simply running alsaconf it worked)
<SystemX_> jotun, i don't see why you would have too
<pr0c> jotun, you need a initrd if you have a module you require to be loaded during boot, for example if you have reiserfs and compile it as a module
<Deft_u> jotun, if you aren't compiling in your ide controller drivers and whatever, you must use an initrd
<jotun> How do I make an initrd?
<wm_eddie> anybody here get apm working?
<trukulo> mkinitrd
<yuran> jotun: with mkinitrd? :)
<jotun> oh, ok
<jotun> :)
<Deft_u> jotun, there's a debian package for bulding kernel packages
<jotun> I found that just now, "make-kpkg buildpackage -rev Custom.1 kernel_image"
<Deft_u> that's the one, I'm told it does initrds too, but I've never used it...
<takatumi> jotun: add --initrd to that line
<jotun> ok, thanks
<pampa> Hi, anybody knows how to debug a problem with wireless connections?
<pampa> it's a PRISM2 adapter
<Chriffer> Try things until it works
<Kosai> Maybe.  Ask your question.
<pampa> it is detected and shows as eth1
<pampa> but cannot make it work
<pampa> it shows when I execute ifconfig
<Kosai> Well, that's a good start.  You're using DHCP?
<pampa> yeah
<Kosai> So, what happens when you 'dhclient eth1', or whatever?
<Noodles> What about iwconfig?
<pampa> iwconfig also shows it
<pampa> but says link quality 0/92
<pampa> Signal level=134/153  Noise level=134/153
<pampa> i know it should work in linux because I used this under fedora
<Noodles> Does it the Cell line have a valid MAC address? You're in the right mode of ad-hoc/managed?
<Sameli> Deft_u: there is no refresh rate setting in XF86Config-4
<plovs> does anybody know how I can get evolution calendars to work? 
<pampa> IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"Wireless"  Nickname:"HERMES I" Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457GHz  Access Point: 44:44:44:44:44:44
<pampa> that's what shows up by iwconfig
<michi> hi ! can anyone answer me a short question ?!
<pampa> when I execute ifconfig
<Deft_u> Sameli, refresh rate is in the monitor section, X should work out what to use within a range
<pampa> shows an ipv6 address
<pampa> but no ipv4
<Noodles> And what are you trying to talk to? A wireless access point?
<pampa> yah
<Deft_u> michi, ure
<Noodles> That Access Point line means you've no association.
<Deft_u> sure even
<Noodles> Is there a WEP key? Is that ESSID correct?
<pampa> what did you mean by MAC address?
<Noodles> 44:44:44:44:44:44
<pampa> we have an open connection :/
<SystemX_> does ubuntu use devfs?
<pampa> no WEP
<Deft_u> SystemX_, no
<SystemX_> thanx
<michi> okay, when i try to boot the ubuntu-iso, then it hang when it says booting vmlinuz.
<Noodles> Does "iwconfig eth1 essid off" help perhaps?
<Noodles> Or essid ""
<michi> iso is ok, burned it 3 times and downloaded it three times from all mirrors
<Deft_u> michi, could be lots of things, you'll probably need to ask one of the Canonical people about that
<pampa>  iwconfig eth1 essid off
<pampa> made it work
<Noodles> What does "iwconfig eth1" say now? It should have the correct essid.
<pampa> at least the applet shows signal strength
<SystemX_> i get an smlib.h missing file error when i try to compile Rox-Filer, anyone know what that is apart of?
<pampa> Access Point: 00:0F:66:3D:70:AA
<Noodles> Does dhcp work now then?
<michi> deft_u, my pc hangs then, hard reset is needed ... i had no problems with any debian before
<ralph> hello again
<jay303f> i have a question about the installer, the installer waits forever on detecting ide-cd and i wonder if anybody else had this
<michi> deft_u, who are the canonical-people ?
<SystemX_> it does use devfs -- CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y
<pere_> Just installed Ubuntu. Fantastic first impression!
<SystemX_> pulled right from the config file...
<trukulo> pere_, it's very good
<pampa> IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"Home"  Nickname:"HERMES I"
<pampa> ok, I think I know what happened
<pampa> Home is how it's called out network
<pere_> Probably a stupid question (never used Debian before). How do I figure out what packages are availiable for install?
<pampa> and when I set this up
<pampa> it just asked for a name
<pampa> and I put wireless!!!!
<pampa> thanks man!!!!
<Sameli> I stopped gdm, how do I restart it? /etc/init.d/gdm start fails
<pampa_> I guess that now that both networks worked
<pampa_> I had a mess with them
<Chriffer> pere_, theres a tool called synaptic under the computer menu
<pampa_> I had to turn the wireless connection off (yeah!!!!)
<Chriffer> in system configuration
<trukulo> pere_, synaptic
<michi> no one any idea for my problem ?
<Deft_u> Sameli, what error?
<jay303f> nobody can help me with ide-cd installer problem?
<Deft_u> michi, jdub is probably a good person to ask if he's around
<elm1> hello there
<talos> hello
<ickyGoat> 1
<elm1> great i#ve made it
<Sameli> Deft_u: all it said was "fail" instead of "ok"
<pere_> Thnaks Chriffer/trukulo. 
<Deft_u> Sameli, look in /var/log/gdm/
<Sameli> I tried changing runlevel (telinit 3/5) and now this is the only console that works x)
<Deft_u> runlevel 2 is the normal one, I haveno idea if the others are supposed to be different
<Sameli> fg
<Sameli> oops
<Sameli> apparently you can't C-z while using screen :>
<lamont> w00t.  i386 apt-get install kde in a base chroot says: 0 upgraded, 396 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lamont> ppc/amd64 still have kde issues, but the kde-folks can now at least install it on i386.
<subterrific> any reason why ubuntu didn't include gpdf?
<BluMax> /quit 
<Deft_u> subterrific, I was wondering that, it works fine if you install from universe
<sladen> subterrific: I think currently, it was missing things like  "print" menus
<BluMax> /bye 
<BluMax> /exit 
<BluMax> /leave 
<sladen> /quit
<BluMax> /disconnect 
<Deft_u> how about /part?
<npmccallum> BluMax: try /part
<BluMax> /part 
<BluMax> hmmm 
<npmccallum> BluMax: what chat client are you using?
<sladen> [x]  |\
<BluMax> JediKnight 
<sladen>       \\ *click*
<subterrific> sladen: hah
<Sameli> no errors in /var/log/gdm, telinit 2 does not restart gdm
<subterrific> does popularity contest email ubuntu or debian?
<BluMax> how does one disconnect from Ubuntu??? 
<Deft_u> BluMax, just kill your client
<BluMax> ?lemme out !!!!!!!! 
<trukulo> BluMax, hein?
<trukulo> BluMax, write /quit
<BluMax> hmmmm sounds very unorthodox  :-) 
<BluMax> /quit 
<trukulo> what irc are you using BluMax ?
<BluMax> Well, that's what you get for using a FREE IRC client !!!!!!!  :-( 
<BluMax> $%@!%!@ 
<trukulo> what irc client are you using?
<BluMax> jediKnight 
<elm1> hi there
<trukulo> what?
<Sameli> ok, deleting the extra resolutions in XF86Config helped, and unlike in Debian it now uses the correct refresh rate as well
<Deft_u> BluMax, I doubt many people here aren't using a free client
<trukulo> jediknight? what's that ?
<BluMax> Think I;ll use a Baseball bat on this thing  %$@%$! 
<elm1> anybody experienced trouble with sound 
<trukulo> you are using mac os x
<elm1> ?
<BluMax> It i sa MAc OS X irc client    Free ware 
<Deft_u> try ctrl+\ if it's command line
<trukulo> freeware, it's not free software
<BluMax> yup it is !!!\ 
<trukulo> no, it isn't
<Sameli> next question... ;) how do I configure locales so that messages are in English but everything else (numbers, keybard) is localized? dpkg-reconfigure locales isn't the answer apparently
<elm1> anybody expereinced trouble with sound using ubuntu
<BluMax> Check Tucows 
<trukulo> it's free about price, not about freedom
<BluMax> freeware 
<trukulo> freeware != free software
<Deft_u> elm1, what sort of sound?
<BluMax> yah right 
<elm1> well i can't get sound going 
<pampa__> Noodles:  I don't know if you see that everything went fine
<trukulo> so what do you want for us ?
<elm1> i am using a dell latitiude d600
<pampa__> I had problems with my TWO connections
<Deft_u> elm1, anywhere? or just in some programs?
<trukulo> if it's freeware, it has nothing about ubuntu
<elm1> anywhere
<elm1> really strange
<BluMax> it;s really Donationware now 
<Deft_u> elm1, try lsmod | grep snd
<elm1>  when i want to increase volume on the sound applet 
<elm1> it jumps back to 0
<elm1> sorry have to boot my other machine first
<trukulo> BluMax, and what do you want?
<BluMax> I want to disconnect from the channel 
<elm1> also acpi doesn't seem to work
<BluMax> /pull the plug 
<trukulo> BluMax, we don't know that program, it's not related with ubuntu, and not related with free software
<Sameli> 7kick BluMax HTH, HAND ?
<BluMax> didn't work !!  :-) 
<trukulo> in other words... it's not our problem
<BluMax> no it i sot ur prob 
<peacemaker885> I couldn't see apt-file as included in the packages.  Is there a tool provided with similar functionality?
<trukulo> BluMax, it's graphical?
<trukulo> BluMax, have you read the manual?
<BluMax> seems jsediKight does not use any of the standard command line commands for disconnect. There are no menu caooands either 
<michi> now anyone here to help me with my problem now ?! i want to boot the iso and it hangs when it says : booting /install/vmlinuz
<JanneM> BluMax: click the close window icon; that should do it
<BluMax> I was just trying to find th eorthodox way to disconnect 
<JanneM> trukulo: edited the wiki - your suggestion seems to end up to be the same as m one
<elm1> Deft_u - i did lsmod ...
<trukulo> JanneM, the same?
<trukulo> JanneM, can you explain that?
<JanneM> identical
<SystemX_> aw, good old Linux 2.6.9rc2... it makes everything run nice...
<JanneM> check the manual page on the command
<trukulo> JanneM, ok, but mkcow it's easier :)
<Deft_u> elm1, did you see any snd drivers loaded?
<JanneM> trukulo: slighty :)
<elm1> yep
<trukulo> JanneM :) ok, it's very well edited
<JanneM> just change whatever you feel like, of course
<Deft_u> elm1, which drivers are loadedfor your card?
<trukulo> JanneM, it's very well like this :)
<elm1> snd_ac97_codec
<elm1> hang on - i think they are probably not loaded
<elm1> could it be that snd_intel8x0m and snd_intel8x0 are the drivers
<ickyGoat> .
<elm1> because they don't seem to be loaded
<Deft_u> elm1, very likely
<elm1> so what do i do ???
<elm1> not supported
<elm1> what i get is this snd_intel8xom  18632    0
<elm1> and similalr for the other one
<Deft_u> you get snd_pcm and whatever as well?
<elm1> yes
<Deft_u> then it should be loaded,lsmod is only loaded nodules
<elm1> snd_pcm and snd_pcm_oss
<Deft_u> try running alsamixer
<elm1> is that installed by default
<elm1> cause running it from the console doesn't start it
<elm1> i get snd_clt_open failed for default: No such device
<Deft_u> have you installed any linux version of the thing before?#
<elm1> no 
<elm1> ubuntu is the first on this machine
<mdz> subterrific: gpdf isn't ready yet
<elm1> maybe i should try sth like knoppix 
<mdz> elm1: file a bug and send the output of the "lspci" command
<Deft_u> that would be a good way to see if the driver works at all on the hardware...
<elm1> ok 
<mdz> it is possible that your sound hardware is not supported, but it is also possible that the correct driver is not being loaded
<Deft_u> mdz, will gpf be in the final release?
<subterrific> mdz: yeah i see that now, no printing
<mdz> subterrific: we intend to switch to it once it's in shape to replace xpdf
<Deft_u> ah, never noticed that, never had a printer...
<elm1> mdz - are you part of the developer teqam
<elm1> team ?
<mdz> yes
<elm1> ok 
<elm1> great work !!!
<elm1> really like it so far
<elm1> apart from sound (-;
<JanneM> hey, sound is a major source of hearing impairment
<JanneM> be happy :)
<elm1> not on my laptop ....
<mdz> elm1: thanks!
<elm1> well my companies laptop 
<elm1> when is the finl release due
<elm1> any ideas ?
<elm1> and will it be just a question of apt-get update
<sivang> mdz : about #255402, have you merged it inside warty already?
<subterrific> hmm, i think i'm going to try compiling my own kernel and using the latest ALSA since it supports my sound card
<subterrific> looks like it should be fairly straight forward
<subterrific> i'll add it to the wiki if i succeed
<sivang> subterrific : what sound card?
<mdz> sivang: rlpr is in universe
<subterrific> a dell sb live!
<subterrific> apparently it needs the emu10k1x driver, the emu10k1 driver for other sb live cards doesn't work
<mdz> subterrific: I would not be opposed to a patch to add that driver to our kernel
<sivang> subterrific : it's a laptop?
<subterrific> mdz: well according to the ALSA website it is as easy, you can just copy the ALSA source to the right place in the kernel
<subterrific> sivang: nope, desktop
<sivang> subterrific : If it's just a reselled sblive, I reckon the regular emu10k driver already existing in warty will support it beautifully, just as it is for me :)
<subterrific> sivang: nope
<sivang> mdz : I'm trying to streamline universe also, I started with lamont
<lamont> my wife wonders how to import her mozilla mail address book into evo...
<subterrific> mdz: http://www.alsa-project.org/documentation.php#kerndriv
<sivang> mdz : lamont's universe remaining list, will go backward
<subterrific> patches right there :)
<lamont> sivang: my list was very specific: kde blockers that hadn't built anywhere.
<subterrific> sivang: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=emu10k1x
<lamont> sivang: and that's done.
<mdz> lamont: export to vCard?
<lamont> there are some other non-kde blockers that could be uploaded, though.
<mdz> sivang: if you can identify the fixed version in unstable, we can import it
<lamont> mdz: yeah - now I just have to figure out what to install to get mozilla mail back...
<sivang> mdz : there a fixed version in woody, and it seems you have already send debian the patch :)
<subterrific> mdz: i'd like to help out and give this a try. are all the packages needed for me to install the ubuntu kernel in apt?
<mdz> sivang: yes, it still has not been fixed in unstable :-(
<mdz> subterrific: yes
<mdz> subterrific: probably the easiest way would be to install linux-headers-`uname -r` and build the module outside the tree
<sivang> mdz :  well, lets fix it ourselves! :) merge it :)
<mdz> that package is such crap
<sivang> sivang : and send debian a fixed .deb
<subterrific> mdz: the linux-tree-2.6.8.1 package pulls in everything i need?
<mdz> subterrific: linux-headers
<mdz> subterrific: that will provide something for the /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build symlink to point to
<mdz> and building modules should Just Wrok
<mdz> Work
<subterrific> oh, i didn't noticed that previous message
<subterrific> k
<FrozenAim> I tought that I couldn't play mp3s because the illegal thing...but I just installed xmms and it can play mp3s =)
<subterrific> playing mp3s is fine
<subterrific> encoding them is what requires a license
<mdz> playing mp3 requires a license as well
<subterrific> have they ever enforced that though?
<mdz> http://www.mp3licensing.com/royalty/index.html
<mdz> I do not know
<subterrific> oh no, you're right, they have
<punkass> anyone know of a recent how-to, on how to get the lid button to work properly..(on laptop)
<xcasex> what's the url on archive.ubuntu.org for the debs?
<subterrific> mdz: according to the alsa-driver INSTALL document i need "full configured source for the Linux kernel which you
<subterrific>    want to use for the ALSA drivers"
<mdz> that's what linux-headers gives you
<Mitario> is it allowed to post support answers on the user's forum without beeing part of the ubuntu crew? :)
<Mitario> eh, users list
<npmccallum> Mitario: of course
<subterrific> checking for built-in ALSA... "yes"
<subterrific> configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.
<Chriffer> yay I found a cool bug
<subterrific> :(
<s0dak1ng> anyone got this distro to run on a emachine m6805-11 laptop yet?
<subterrific> won't let me build ALSA outside of kernel if its already in built-in
<Mitario> oh, hmm, there aren't any kernel-headers package for the current ubuntu kernel? (2.6.8.1-2-386)
<subterrific> Mitario: there are, i just installed them
<SystemX_> awe, finally, I got rox to compile...
<sivang> s0dak1ng : http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000294.html
<sladen> Mitario: look for   linux-*  instead of  Debian's  kernel-*
<Mitario> oh, heh, i didn't even knew the 'nvidia' module was already packaged in the restricted repo :)
<Mitario> brb, going to reconfig my X
<ickyGoat> .
<ickyGoat> ,
<Mitario> wow, this is really great, it 'just works' :)
<Mitario> i'm beginning to like ubuntu more every hour
<bskahan> anyone have problems allocating ptys with the current ubuntu kernel?
<ickyGoat> ,
<bskahan> ;
<mdz> no
<bskahan> mdz: thanks, if its not a known problem then its probably my buggy setup
<subterrific> mdz: so building the ALSA module outside of the kernel doesn't work because of ALSA being built into the kernel
<mdz> subterrific: that is unfortunate
<subterrific> i tried to hack it by removing the check from the configure script, but the module didn't work
<subterrific> mdz: i'm going to try rebuilding the kernel and patching it with the new ALSA
<sivang> mdz : couple of packages could be fixed with mere sync in from sid. i'll send the finsihed list when i'm done.
<mdz> sivang: thanks
<ickyGoat> .
<ickyGoat> ..
<cybrjackle|lappy> is ubuntu udev only or is it still using devfs?
<mdz> cybrjackle|lappy: udev
<mdz> except in the installer, which uses devfs
<cybrjackle|lappy> ok, thx
<cybrjackle|lappy> what about grub
<|Gaaruto|> is there only the url on the origine sources.list to dl packages on ubuntu ?
<stragier> first of all, hi ! I'm having troubles playing mp3's with totem through my samba network. Is this the right place to ask questions ?
<sladen> |Gaaruto|: are you asking about mirrors?
<cybrjackle|lappy> |Gaaruto|, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<elmaya> use rhytmbox
<cybrjackle|lappy> if your talking mirrors
<stragier> rythmbox doesn't seem to be lauched correctly by nautilus ... Nothing seems to happen ...
<trey_> stragier, confused... why aren't you using Rhythmbox? Totem is primarily for video... Rhythmbox is like iTunes...
<stragier> Totem seems to be the default mp3 player. I suppose i should change this
<trey_> I am streaming an mp3 playlist via shoutcast right now...
<trey_> stragier, yes...
<|Gaaruto|> sladen> yes, about mirrors
<sladen> |Gaaruto|: okay, see the page cybrjackle|lappy sent you
<|Gaaruto|> ok
<psi> stragier, let me know if you CAN change it
<psi> because i can't
<trey_> I really am getting quite used to the menu structure in Ubuntu... very very logical, I like  :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> trey_, me too
<cybrjackle|lappy> took me a minute to figure out were "themes" went :D
<trey_> psi, computer >> desktop prefences >> prefered applications ... look for what the default for mp3 is...
<trey_> blah, they changed that... damn them  :(
<psi> yeah..
<seb128> lamont: do you know why galeon is not built ?
<psi> you can right click on a file and change now
<psi> but it won't let me
<psi> totem is stuck as default
<stragier> Prefered applications only seems to offer choices for Email, terminal, web and text
<lamont> After installing, the following source dependencies are still unsatisfied:
<lamont> mozilla-dev(inst 2:1.7.2-2 >= conflicted 2:1.7)
<lamont> seb128: ^^^
<trey_> appears same here... blah... Music Application would work though  :/
<psi> yes - right click on an mp3 file and choose properties, then open with
<trey_> if it was selectable...
<pere_> How do I change language? (Menues, helptext etc, not keyboard)
<stragier> hmm it seems nautilus is not that happy to open network samba directorys
<stragier> gdm language scheme ?
<trey_> pere_, isn't that the purpose of locales? dpkg-reconfigure locales <-- choose the right one....
<seb128> lamont: hum, galeon need an update so ?
<stragier> (i think you can select locale that way) per_
<giard> does anyone have a faq on how to compile your kernel in ubuntu?  I did a test run, but it looks like I have to do some initrd work as well
<Soko>  /msg nickserv link Soko|WiFi lori253
<trey_> giard, kernel-package should still apply...
<trey_> giard, join #debian and type '!kp'
<trey_> Someone should get debian's trusty bots in here... 
<trey_> #debian-bots basically tells you how... just need someone that will be in here more then me to host it  :(
<lamont> seb: could be.
<sivang> giard : why would you compile you own kernel?
<_axel> hi, i installed the nvidia drivers and everything works, but i get a weird error: when i run xmms i get this error from ld.so: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<_axel> that seems to be TLS related, but i know shit about that, could someone help?
<giard> sivang: trying to get driver working that's not in the main source
<pere_> trey_: It seems to work. Thanks.
<trey_> pere_, yw
<sivang> giard : what type?
<sivang> giard : if you don't mind the kernel's size, you can choose to include your file system's driver inside the kernel, freeing from creating an initrd image
<_axel> nobody else has this dll issue with nvidia drivers? :(
<psi> _axel, well, the drivers work fine for me, but I haven't tried xmms
<psi> i don't really see the connection
<Zomb> _axel: is an xmms problem with libmikmod, tls related. maybe with nvidia, too.
<Zomb> install libmikmod2
<psi> let me try xmms
<giard> I'm trying to get my SMC PCMCIA wireless working
<sivang> giard : if you are using ext3 for your root filesystems, use the make xconfig tool provided by the kernel and have it compiled inside the kernel.
<psi> yes - i have the same problem, _axel
<Zomb> psi: the bug appears in exactly this combination. kernel 2.6, libc-i686 and nvidia-glx installed, libmikmod2 not installed
<_axel> Zomb: uhm, that actually works. Xmms work properly now :)
<giard> it's an ADM8211
<_axel> its a broken dependency in the xmms package then?
<giard> sivang: have it compile inside the kernel?
<psi> Zomb, interesting :)
<Zomb> _axel: not really. Bug in the library loader or so.
<_axel> ah
<|Gaaruto_|> could i dl kb for ubuntu ?
<|Gaaruto_|> k3b*
<sivang> giard : yes, that way ext3 file system supports would be already present when it boots so it won't need the initrd image to kickstar
* lamont tries to help mitzi_ with evo, points her here instead...
<Zomb> |Gaaruto_|: more leet plz. cdI dl kb for ub?
<lamont> maybe importing the address list from mozilla-mail was a bad plan...
<lamont> since now clicking on 'To' box in composition leadsd to a bunch of blank lines...
<lamont> and for that matter, how do you see what the email address is that it wants to use for a given book entry?
<lamont> maybe life would be simpler if I just sent her back to mozilla-mail where she's comfortable.
<sivang> lamont : evolution is better?
* lamont hates evo
* DanC_ loves evo
<lamont> never used it, no desire to.
<lamont> mutt much better.
<giard> sivang: I think I'm missing the poing.  I'm from the gentoo side of things, what is initrd for and why won't ext3 be built into the system automatically?
<lamont> but then, I prefer CLI to GUI most days too
<wm_eddie> hmm I think I need to install the 2.4 kernel and use that one instead.
<Zomb> giard: it is not only about ext3... or what is the point?
<lamont> sivang: and she's been using moz-mail for some time, and is kinda happy with it.  learning curves are bad for my non-tech wife...
<sivang> lamont : :)
<matt_> actually yeah.. what filesystem IS ubuntu using?
<sivang> lamont : send her back to moz-mail, it's nicer :
<mdz> matt_: ext3 by default, the rest are available through manual partitioning
<giard> Zomb: Why are there more steps than make && make modules_install?
<giard> I guess that's what I'm asking
<sivang> giard : initrd is an initial ram disk image, which loads into memory to allow the kernel to load neccesary driver and kickstart init
<matt_> mdz: awww crap.. thx. Is reiser4 available?
<sivang> giard : init being the first proccess on a linux system that spawns others.
<lamont> sivang: what's a good doc site for evo?
<mdz> matt_: no
<matt_> mdz: ok dokie.. I guess I'll stick with ext3 then, thanks
<sladen> giard: make-kpkg && dpkg -i ../linux-... .deb
<seb128> mdz: stupid question, but why if you add an user it should be in some standards group (at least plugdev) ?
<sladen> matt_: your data is probably safer using ext3 too...
<mdz> seb128: it should be, we just haven't implemented it yet
<seb128> ok
<mdz> currently that only happens for the base-config user
<seb128> I've noticed :)
<giard> sladen: thanks, I think that answers my question
<SurcouF> mdz, and when you'll implement it, how do you proceed ?
<mdz> SurcouF: I think the ideal implementation would be to have a radio button in the tool which lets you select whether the user should have these privileges or not
<giard> sladen: I assume the make-kpkg does all the initrd stuff for me?
<Zomb> interesting, ubuntu kernel Oopsing after first reboot on a Dell box. Known issue?
<Zomb> maybe apic?
<giard> Zomb: this is a dell box... errr, laptop
<stragier> what's the package to install, so you can use the ntp support on gnome desktop ?
<elmo_> zomb: don't think it's known, it's worked on the one dell I've tried it on (PE 2650)
<SurcouF> mdz, I mean if I've add next user on ubuntu, trougth adduser command per example
<sladen> giard: yes
<sladen> Zomb: does it Ooops after subsequent reboots aswell?
<giard> sladen I did the make-kpkg, but I don't see a linux debian package
<Zomb> elmo: this is an old poweredge server, dual-p3
<Zomb> sladen: after the reboot, short after hotplug init script is ready
* lamont uploads the fix for #1333
<seb128> mdz: gtk+ 2.4.10 is out (bug fixes release), that's ok for warty ?
<Soko> Think I found my ipw2100 problem. In dmesg I get "ipw2100: Error allocating IRQ 7."
<sivang> lamont : i'd figure searching over novell's doc would be good, however I havn't used their doc repo.
<Deft_u> any dev team members: is Network Manager going to be in universe soon/will the sid packge work in ubuntu?
<sivang> lamont : as they are now supporting (owning) ximian
<lamont> Deft_u: source package name?
<lamont> sivang: ok. tnx
<mdz> SurcouF: I don't think we should change how adduser works
<mdz> seb128: unclear
<carlos> I'm having problems to mount a nfs directory from ubuntu
<carlos> It works from MacOSX
<mdz> seb128: I would not want to upload it just because it is new
<carlos> and the server does not logs the request
<carlos> frodo:~# mount 192.168.0.10:/home /mnt
<carlos> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<carlos> I have portmap && nfs-common running  and the nfs module loaded
<Deft_u> lamont, uh... well, wireless-applet is the only useful app using it so far, that's in gnome-applets source in sid
<lamont> Deft_u: what source package are you wanting to know the status of?
<lamont> and I'll look and see what's up with its build
<sivang> mdz : regarding #255402, we can just as well repackage the upstream (which is fixed) right?
<seb128> mdz: we are still traking bug fix release on the GNOME plan or not ?
<SurcouF> mdz, I think so but you can use it with theses files /usr/local/sbin/adduser.local and /etc/adduser.local.conf, according to adduser manual
<seb128> tracking
<Deft_u> lamont, gnome-applets is one, ubuntu uses a different source package by the look of things, or else compiles out wireless-applet; I haven't found where Network manager itself is yet
<lamont> ah, probably a 2.6->2.8 shift then... seb128???
<seb128> lamont: what ?
<lamont> do we have a 'network manager' in warty anywhere?
<subterrific> mdz: i think i've almost got a patch for the ubuntu kernel that adds ALSA 1.0.6a and this new driver
<Soko> How would I change the IRQ of the ipw2100 driver from IRQ 7 to IRQ 5?
<seb128> lamont: gnome-system-tools
<seb128> lamont: but that's in debian too
<lamont> Deft_u: if it's part of gnome, I expect that we have it...  If it's something non-gnome that's build on top of gnome, then it might not be there...
<sladen> giard: sudo apt-get install kernel-package linux-source ; cd /usr/src/linux*/ ; make-kpkg -rev giard1 kernel_image modules_image && sudo dpkg -i ../kernel-*giard1*.deb
<Deft_u> lamont, hang on, I'll shut up for a few minutes
<sladen> zomb: does it look like it's hotplug (or one of the modules that hotplug is loading) that is killing the machine?
<jotun> Hey, how do you get nvidia's drivers to work in ubuntu?
<robster> tomboy is fantastic
<Deft_u> lamont, ah, I see, it's all in the netapplet source package in sid, I was getting mixed up there
<jotun> the drivers in the ubuntu depo are not official?
<Deft_u> jotun, how official do you want?
<jotun> I just want real opengl acceleration
<_axel> anyone else getting totem totally dysfunctional and crashing on exit after install?
<jotun> I installed the ones in the depo, changed the driver to "nvidia" made sure it was modprobed, and started X and X says nvidia doesn't exist, even though lsmod says it's there
<_axel> on startup i mean
<Deft_u> then you need linux-restricted-modules-xxx and nvidia-glx
<jotun> Deft_u: ok, thanks
<sladen> mdz: re: #1291  would read/write for the first user and read-only for others make sense (NTFS is a different issue, since theoretically that is a secure FS)
* lamont wanders for a few hours
<stragier> It seems my printer doesn't print in full page. It'a canon i560
<stragier> i uses BJC800 dirver
<jsubl2> stragier, http://linuxprinting.org
<sivang> mdz,lamont : i am going now, night
<mdz> sivang: night
<mdz> sebtgreat
<mdz> subterrific: great
<mdz> sladen: sounds reasonable to me; that's more or less what I think I said in the bug
<elmaya> ok my audio now works with alsa output in xmms, but totem and rhytmbox keep sayin there's no /dev/dsp ???
<_axel> hmm, what would be the correct uri to connect to a remote cups queue called 'hp3550' on a host called cps? it used to be autodetected by cups web interface but now i cant sort it out with gnome-cups-manager, i tried http://cps:631/printers/hp3550 but it doesnt work
<Qerub> _axel: It might be ipp://
<Soko> Time to file a bug. :-/
<sladen> mdz: (personally I'd be happy with read/write for everyone, on the basis that;  if they were running Windows, that would be the case anyway)
<netdur> sound controler... (near clock) doesn't work
<|Gaaruto_|> how to eject my cdrom please, it dont work !
<netdur> computer -> disks -> righ click on cdrom -> eject
<netdur> or on commande line promte "eject cdrom"
<hermes88> does anyone here know how I would go about setting up sound?
<netdur> from appalication -> mulitmedia -> sound... 
<netdur> try it all
<UziMonkey> hermes88: it's probably already set up, check your mixer levels, something critical might be muted
<netdur> but the one near clock doesn't work
<hermes88> ok, i'm looking through the settings
<hermes88> ubuntu comes with native mp3 support, right?
<netdur> no
<hermes88> ooh..
<hermes88> my computer is so sketchy with audio CDs
<netdur> use ogg insteac... there is tools to convert audio to ogg
<hermes88> alright, I got sound up and working
<UziMonkey> hermes88: just rip them, that's what I do :P
<hermes88> now..  how would I get mp3 support?
<hermes88> because I have 15 gigs of mp3s on my Windows partition
<netdur> download xmms
<Deft_u> hermes88, do you want to be able to use rhythmbox?
<hermes88> I usually just use xmms
<hermes88> apt-get install xmms?
<hermes88> is that the correct syntax?
<Deft_u> yes, or just use synaptic for simplicity
<netdur> but i'm noy sure about mp3 support
<hermes88> hm.. searching with Synaptic didn't come up with any results
<netdur> just try xmms.org
<Deft_u> do you have the universe repository loaded?
<hermes88> nope
<Deft_u> then:
<hermes88> all I have are the default repositories
<Deft_u> in synaptic, go to Preferences / Repositories
<hermes88> yep, already there
<Deft_u> untick the 2nd (main restricted), tick the 4th (main restricted universe)
<hermes88> ok
<Deft_u> I think those numbers are right anyway, it must be deb, not deb-src
<matt_> hermes88: have you mounted your windows drive already?
<Deft_u> then hit reload
<Deft_u> uh, refresh
<hermes88> ok
<hermes88> matt_ no, I haven't mounted it yet
<Deft_u> when that's done, you should have xmms in the list
<hermes88> matt_ I havent gotten around to editing fstab yet
<matt_> hermes88: personally I've been using rhythmbox and it works great with ubuntu so far.. maybe it's just the version number or something
<hermes88> might as well do that now, while i'm waiting for synaptic
<matt_> hermed88: do yuo need help with that? I just did the exact same thing last night
<netdur> "Please let us know if Mono is important to you" guys I want mono
<Deft_u> xmms-mad is the plugin you definitely need for mp3
<hermes88> matt_ sure, that would be great!
<matt_> hermes88: alright, is your partition fat32?
<hermes88> matt_: ntfs
<hermes88> matt_: do I need a patch or something for the kernel to read ntfs?
<matt_> hermes88: so you just want to be able to read from the drive then eh? Mine was ntfs as well, so I converted it using partition magic.. I wanted read/write access
<matt_> hermes88: It should already be enabled I think..
<hermes88> matt_: if only my partition magic worked...  it stopped working after I installed Ubuntu
<matt_> hermes88
<matt_> errr..
<netdur> I think you guys should make a script that detect partitions and mount it every boot up
<hermes88> matt_: Ubuntu must have done something stupid to my partition table and messed up Partition Magic
<matt_> hermes88: seriously eh? Have you tried re-installing? Mine wasn't messed up. Do you have PM8?
<hermes88> matt_: yes
<hermes88> matt_: how's this look?  /dev/hdc1	/mnt/c		auto	user		0	0
<matt_> hermes88: unfortunately I can't help you much there then.. no idea on that one.  I can help with the fstab though
<ToothAway> I did an apt-get upgrade and now I'm not real happy with how I right click on desktop and no options to create appropriate files with open office...how can I restore such features or should I just do a new install?
<hermes88> matt_: /dev/hdc1	/mnt/c		auto	user		0	0
<hermes88> how does that look?
<hermes88> I only need read access for non-root
<matt_> hermes88: well, if it's ntfs you'll need something like /dev/hdc1 /mnt/c ntfs noauto,umask=022,user 0 0
<Deft_u> hermes88, /mnt isn't the "correct" place to do that sort of thing, I don't know whether you care about that...
<matt_> mine is umask=000 for write as well..
<hermes88> wouldn't "noauto" force me to manually mount the drive each time?
<hermes88> Deft_u where should I mount my windows partition then?
<matt_> hermes88: actually not too sure there lol.. I don't think so though, I don't seem to have to.
<Deft_u> wherever seems appropriate, /home/windows or something if you like; /mnt is supposed to be just for temporary mounts
<Zomb> sladen: something like that. I took the -smp version now, no changes.
<tory> does anybody know how to get gtk2 emacs in ubuntu?
<matt_> Deft_u: do you know if noauto means you'll have to manual mount each time?
<Deft_u> it does
<hermes88> Deft_u: ok, that's just how I've always mounted my windows partition under Cobind Linux
<sladen> matt_: correct
<Deft_u> you only really need it for removable things
<matt_> ahh thx so i should just get rid of that then if I want it automatic eh?
<hermes88> alright, I think I've got fstab set up properly
<Deft_u> yes, mount-a is run at startup, that looks for all non noautos
<Deft_u> * mount -a
<hermes88> matt_ and deft_u..  thanks so much, you guys are really helpful
<matt_> hermes88: no worries.. sorry I'm a bit of a noob still i guess lol =D
<hermes88> another question I have...  my mouse is behaving strangely under Ubuntu (I'm assuming because of Gnome 2.8)
<matt_> I'll be back. Just changed my mount point from /mnt/winxp to /home/matt/winxp lol
<hermes88> for example, if I right-click the desktop and select "Open Terminal", two terminals will start up instead of one
<subterrific> ToothAway: i'm guessing you have to reconfigure the OO.org package
<subterrific> i'm very new to debian though, so i'm not the best person to be giving advise
<subterrific> just no one else answered your question...
<ToothAway> Perhaps they think I'm away.
<hermes88> anyone have ideas about my mouse problem?
<seb128> Toothpick: what's the problem ?
<tory> hermes88: lower the sensitivity?
<Toothpick> hermes88: my mouse was flying too.
<hermes88> no, my mouse isn't flying
<Toothpick> seb128: I probably shouldn't have done the apt-get upgrade after adding the debian sid source to my sources.list
<Toothpick> It messed up the open office links in gnome.
<hermes88> it's that Gnome seems to be interpreting my clicks as double-clicks sometimes
<hermes88> if I click "Create new folder", two will be created
<hermes88> etc.
<seb128> Toothpick: oh, the ability to open files in GNOME with openoffice ?
<Chriffer> I think I've heard of someone else havinc that problem
<Chriffer> I have some weird problems with dragging with my touchpad
<Toothpick> no iirc when I right clicked on the desktop it had an icon to start a text file
<Toothpick> or spreadsheet etc.
<matt_> ahh that's better
<schweeb> hrm
<seb128> Toothpick: the templates submenu ?
<seb128> Toothpick: that uses ~/Templates
<Toothpick> yes
<schweeb> I don't have openoffice doc templates in mine...
<hermes88> so.. no one else have problems with the mouse like mine??
<seb128> Toothpick: you have templates in ~/Templates ?
<matt_> that's strange hermes88
<hermes88> matt_ yeah.  I've never had this happen in any other distro before, I think it's a gnome problem
<matt_> Maybe try changing your XF86config? like the driver for the mouse...
<hermes88> i'll give it a shot
<matt_> I dunno, I think most people are running gnome here
<WareHajime> Sorry to bother again but does anyone know where to find the kernel sources directory? I am trying to install the latest ATI drivers.
<matt_> That would be annoying though
<hermes88> i'll switch a different mouse later and see if that's the problem
<matt_> Yeah, that's a good idea. Is it usb or ps2?
<hermes88> usb
<matt_> hmm alright. Yeah that's a strange one for sure
<hermes88> in XD86Config, the mouse protocol is set to "ImPS/2"
<hermes88> should I change that?
<tory> no
<matt_> nope.. mine is set to that as well
<matt_> is it /dev/input/mice?
<hermes88> yes
<matt_> how many buttons does your mouse have?
<sidnexs> im wondering why there is no makefile with the kernel sources... is that normal?
<sidnexs> i can build something... it needs that (i guess)
<sidnexs> cant*
<hermes88> it's a 5 button A4Tech mouse
<hermes88> 2 scroll wheels
<WareHajime> I am trying to find the kernel sources directory but then again if there is no make file I am in the same boat as you
<subterrific> sidnexs: you installed the kernel-sources package?
<sidnexs> im trying to build the ndiswrapper
<sidnexs> yeah
<matt_> Ahh well maybe it's something to do with the 2 scroll wheels..
<subterrific> oh, you might want the kernel-headers package instead
<matt_> I have no idea though, sorry.
<sidnexs> i think i have the headers, maybe i dont have the sources
<hermes88> no problemm, i'll try and figure it out
<sidnexs> but the headers *are* there... i believe
#ubuntu 2004-09-30
<subterrific> sidnexs: well the sources definitely have a makefile
<sidnexs> ok
<sidnexs> i'll check it out
<sidnexs> thanks a lot
<subterrific> but the headers are fully configured for building modules outside the tree
<sidnexs> well its calling 'make modules' i think
<sidnexs> but then i get "no rule for making 'modules'" or something similar to that
<tory> http://img33.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img33&image=emblem.png why do the emblems overlap stuff with industrial?
<tory> stuff = text
<sidnexs> but i'll get the kernel sources and try again
<sidnexs> thanks subterrific
<seth_slackware> why does ubuntu disabled the root user ?
<eazel7> hi
<sidnexs> subterrific, i got one more question.. i cant get online because only wireless here and so i cant use synaptic to get the sources... are they on the cd or do i need to get them from http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<sidnexs> so im on windows right now downloading stuff
<eazel7> I wonder if you have a release date for the next stable with gnome 2.8
<seth_slackware> can you enable the root acount?
<subterrific> seth_slackware: i imagine its to protect the user and have the system be more secure
<sidnexs> seth_slakware, sudo passwd
<seth_slackware> ok
<subterrific> seth_slackware: yes, but why would you want to?
<seth_slackware> i am just wondoring
<seth_slackware> i have not installed ubunto yet
<JonM> hello - looking to jump into Linux - thought I'd start with ubuntu - have a machine running W2K - I cannot remove it (has data/programs business needs) - has a lot of space though - can anyone please point me in the direction of something that can repartition (?) the machine so that I can run the ubuntu installer without overwriting everything?
<subterrific> sidnexs: some packages are on the cd
<sidnexs> ok
<sladen> siretart: archive.ubuntu.com
<matt_> jonM: Get partition magic and shorten your w2k drive.. leaving enough room for ubuntu
<JonM> ok thx - is that commercial product?
<matt_> jonM: Yes.. I'm sure there are non-commercial products out there that would do the same thing though
<seth_slackware>  partition magic = commercial
<JonM> right ok
<Toothpick> JonM: I've used kanotix to repartition without data loss.
<Toothpick> I believe it uses qtparted
<JonM> thanks Toothpick
<schweeb> there's a GPLed utility out there I think
<schweeb> lemme google real quick
<matt_> basically though, you just need to shorten your drive and leave unused space at the end of it..
<subterrific> parted is GNU software that does it, but i'm not sure it can deal with ntfs partitions
<clee> subterrific: the latest versions can
<clee> they can nondestructively resize it
<JonM> yeah thanks matt_ - I figured I'd need to do something like that - now I'll see if I can find the tools to do it, and then I'm gonna start using Linux!
<clee> they are teh neat
<subterrific> awesome
<JonM> excellent: parted / kanotix / parti.magic
<schweeb> don't use parted from ubuntu
<matt_> jonM: Then in the ubuntu installer you have a choice of erasing the whole drive or manually doing things. Obviously you want manual.. which really isn't manual afterall. You just select the unused space (it is very apparent) and let it partition automatically.
<Toothpick> ntfsresize 
<schweeb> it says specifically in the pkg description it can't resize ntfs
<matt_> jonM: no problems.. I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised with ubuntu, I know I was.. and this is coming from gentoo linux
<subterrific> yeah, you'd need to find a knoppix boot cd or something that has a more recent version of parted that can deal with ntfs
<JonM> I'm really a bit overwhelmed with all the linuxes - there are too many.  Debian keeps cropping up, so does something called knoppix and then fedora....I dunno which one to take
<schweeb> there's something called "sysresccd" that might have a util to resize
<schweeb> well, ubuntu and knoppix are both based on debian
<subterrific> JonM: stay away from fedora
<matt_> well, ubuntu has an extremely straight-forward install
<matt_> yes, stay away from fedora. So many problems there
<JonM> and debian?
<matt_> jonM: they're not different "linuxes".. just different distrobutions. Cause it's all linux..
<JonM> yeah, and then there's this thing about latest kernel that does threads better for Java....
<SystemX_> actually it's all GNU/Linux
<SystemX_> linux is just the kernel :)
<matt_> Well, ubuntu is very much like debian.. but I personally like it alot better.
<matt_> lol
<keifer> hey SystemX_!
<Toothpick> JonM if you are looking for a live cd...I'd recommend using Kanotix...if you want a hdinstall of a debian based distro then I'd use something like ubuntu or morphix
<housetier> #distrowar ;)
<SystemX_> isn't ubuntu just Debian Unstable, Sid?
<schweeb> oh no, it's a GNUbot
<schweeb> :p
<SystemX_> keifer, hey buddy
<bskahan> SystemX_: no, check ubuntu.com
<Toothpick> JonM if you are looking for a live cd...I'd recommend using Kanotix...if you want a hdinstall of a debian based distro then I'd use something like ubuntu or morphix
<bskahan> or maybe org
<SystemX_> i have
<JonM> thanks Toothpick
<keifer> ubuntulinux.org
<Toothpick> .ljhguyunhbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<keifer> lol
<schweeb> ubuntu is derived directly from sid
<bskahan> SystemX_: http://www.netsplit.com/blog/work/canonical/ubuntu_and_debian.html
<Toothpick> schweeb as is kanotix
<schweeb> never heard of kanotix
<sladen> Toothpick: out of interest, what are the best features of Kanotix that are making you recommend it?  (I've not come across it yet)
<SystemX_> i have used other debian unstable distro's and it doesn't seem that much different to me. Except for bug fixes and patches they have inserted
<matt_> Hey, was I the only one that actually had to add some apt-get servers into my source.list and then install gdm and gnome before I could get x going?
<SystemX_> none the less, it's a good distro...
<Toothpick> sladen: hdinstall is really nice as kano fixed many of the hdinstall problems of knoppix.
<sladen> matt_: urm?
<matt_> Like apparently the installer is supposed to do this but.. yeah I had to figure that out myself. i mean, luckily I understood enough to figure that out
<sladen> matt_: which distribution is this?
<matt_> sladen: seriously.. actually, come to think of it I just uncommented 2 of the servers
<matt_> ubuntu
<schweeb> basically, it's a debian sid snapshot, stabilized, rebuilt, and some updated packages (gnome 2.8)
<matt_> weird hey? Everything is perfect now but.. I installed it twice just to make sure
<Toothpick> http://kanotix.com/files/kanotix/
<JonM> right, so things like ntfsresize are linux programs.  So I need a different linux distro that can reboot from CD before I can even use them.  Duh :-(
<SystemX_> keifer, have you tried Ubuntu yet?
<keifer> That's what I'm on know
<keifer> *now
<SystemX_> kool
<michel_v> hello
<matt_> like, after you first log in it's supposed to take you directly to gdm.. but mine didn't. Then I realized I didn't even have gdm OR gnome installed
<SystemX_> what you think
<matt_> but everything else was there..
<michel_v> is it possible to boot ubuntu's iso from grub?
<schweeb> yes
<keifer> I like it - it's as fast as gentoo was for me. (roughly). that might just be a phsycological thing though. :)
<michel_v> how would I go about it? any howto somewhere? :)
<matt_> keifer: Did you come from gentoo as well?
<mdz> matt_: the entire desktop set is installed by default
<matt_> mdz: it wasn't for me.. i swear
<mdz> matt_: the only time you don't get that stuff is if you request a custom install
<schweeb> michel_v: look in the grub howto... you got a sys that won't cd boot or somethin?
<keifer> matt_: I've used gentoo, fedora-ppc, yellowdog, mandrake...
<mdz> matt_: did you do a custom install?
<SystemX_> keifer, yes i like it to, especially after i repleaced the kernel w/ 2.6.9rc2
<SystemX_> replaced*
<matt_> mdz: maybe it was some sort of netork problem, who knows.. but I'm not making this up.. and no, I didn't custom install
<JonM> ok,well thanks guys - I guess I'll have to try again next week - cheerio
<keifer> I don't have sound, but that's normal for me. :P
<matt_> some sort of bug? I dunno..
<mdz> matt_: then send a copy of /var/log/base-config.log to ubuntu-users
<keifer|gdm> bbl
<OrangeSlice> zomg I can leave now.  have fun lowe.
<matt_> mdz: will the problem still be there? I've been happily running ubuntu for 2 days now.
<michel_v> schweeb: nah, I got the iso but my flatmate with the cd burner is AWOL for the weekend :p
<mdz> matt_: yes
<matt_> mdz: ok thx, I'll look into it in a sec
<schweeb> michel_v: ah... I dunno if it can boot the ISO
<Lowe> uhm i need some help, for some reason i can't connect to the internet >_>
<mdz> matt_: if there was any network problem, it would have shown you a dialog indicating that an error occurred, and giving you the chance to retry
<schweeb> michel_v: it can boot CD's though
<matt_> mdz: ok well that didn't happen. So strange cause everything else seemed to be there.. except like I said, gdm and gnome. Too weird
<Lowe> Does ubuntu have some problem with DHCP or something
<schweeb> michel_v: sorry, though you asked about the CD, heh
<SystemX_> dhcp works for me
<schweeb> Lowe: I had problems
<matt_> naw, works perfectly for me too
<schweeb> resolv.conf
<Toothpick> also sladen I edited the background for kanotix ;)
<schweeb> doesn't get updated correctly with dhclient3
<Lowe> ah i see
<schweeb> try apt-get install dhclient
<SurcouF> dhcp3-client
<schweeb> not 3
<schweeb> 3 is the flawed one
<schweeb> IME
<sladen> matt_: what's in the base-config.log ?
<Lowe> What and that will fix it schweeb?
<schweeb> dhcp-client
<matt_> sladen: looking at it right now..
<schweeb> is the real package name
<schweeb> something's broke in the dhclient-script for dhcp3-client or something
<Lowe> how gay
<Lowe> I had to actually log into windows just to get help -_-
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> I don't have windows installed anymore
<Lowe> I keep it for emergencys just like this
<schweeb> I just grabbed the nameservers from my leases file, and whipped up a resolv.conf by hand
<seth_slackware> anyone need a gmail acount?
<Lowe> so it's really just that resolv.conf file?
<schweeb> yes
<matt_> hmmm well, what to look for? I see no errors, but then again I see no reference of gnome or gdm being installed.
<SurcouF> We are gmail. Resistance is futile. You'll be invited.
<Toothpick> I'll use gmail when the time comes.
<Lowe> i have to many gmail accounts
<matt_> lol what does that mean toothpick?
<Toothpick> matt_: when I get an account ;)
<matt_> I can't seem to get rid of my hotmail account, sucks...
<Toothpick> my blog was so inactive I guess I never got invited.
<matt_> Toothpick: Oh.. haha.. ok
<seth_slackware> if you need one post your e-mail
<matt_> I got an invite right in the beginning
<Lowe> brb
<Toothpick> I have an email.com account which is now mail.com bionictoothpick@email.com
<SystemX_> i use to use mail.com
<Toothpick> not very good, but I liked my nick ;)
<SystemX_> i have a couple invites if anyone is looking for a gmail account
<SystemX_> yea, i think the killed my account there because i haden't used it in a while
<SystemX_> kinda like what hotmail/msn did
<seth_slackware> gmail is great
<SystemX_> hotmail use to be great before ms got it...
<SystemX_> yea, i really like gmail... not only is there tons of space, but the whole setup is really sweet
<seth_slackware> ya
<sladen> matt_: can you send it to  ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com  along with a desciption of what you had to do to get things working
<sladen> matt_: it == the install log
<_matt> oi .. i'm matt
<_matt> :S
<_matt> ...
<matt_> oooh hermes88
<matt_> pft
<sladen> Could the real  m a t t underscore  please step forward
<matt_> i am the real me
<matt_> i have has this nick for ages
<matt88> hermes88
<matt_> that guy can use _matt if he wants
<matt_> my other nick
<matt88> errr hermes88: you still ehre?
<matt88> Lol matt_ you kicked me off =D
<matt_> er.. yea
<sladen> matt_/matt88: did you get the two messages above?  
<matt88> sladen: nope
<matt88> hermes88: figured out your mouse problem dude
<matt88> ahh he's not here
<sladen> matt88: <sladen > matt_: can you send the install log to  ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com  along with a desciption of what you had to do to get things working
<matt88> sladen: sure. Do I just send an email to  ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com?
<matt88> sladen: I hope it wasn't me just being an idiot.. but I really doubt it. It's supposed to automatically take you to gdm right?
<matt88> actually I think I'll change to matt2 haha
<matt88> brb
<matt2> That's better
<matt_> 0.o
<matt_> you can change to _matt if you want
<Chriffer> hey matt, I may have had a similar problem, I went back at the grub install step, and then went through the menu
<matt2> it's almost like matthew
<sladen> matt88: yes it should automatically take you to GDM and a beautiful GNOME experience.  If that hasn't happened in your case, it would be good to track down why
<sladen> matt88: to see the replies, you may want to signup too:  http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
<Chriffer> then my grub and UBuntu art seemed to be not installed right
<matt2> Chriffer, alright.. well at least it wasn't just me
<Chriffer> I wasnt sure if my problem was bad media
<Chriffer> so I didnt repert it
<matt2> sladen: I'm signed up.. just signed up earlier today
<Chriffer> I just used apt-get to install ubuntu-artwork then gdm and it all was fine
<matt2> yeah, possibly mine was bad media as well.. 
<Chriffer> I dont think it was
<matt2> Chriffer: I used apt-get to install gdm and gnome and all was good
<sladen> Chriffer: anything missing in the install-log;  it should have complained
<matt2> but I had to uncomment 2 of the servers first
<sladen> matt2: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<matt2> sladen: yes
<jdub> hey gang
<matt2> sladen: It WOULD be good to track down why..
<mdz> Chriffer, matt2: one of you please file a bug in bugzilla, and the other add yourself to the CC
<seb128> hello jdub 
<matt2> mdz: should I file a bug in bugzilla or send an email to the user list?
<seb128> jdub: totem 0.99.16, rhythmbox 0.8.6 and gtk+2.4.10 out ... are we interested by one of them ?
<Chriffer> I'm filling out the bugzilla report now
<matt2> ahh so I should leave it then?? My problem is slight different in that I needed gdm and gnome but.. I'm sure it's the same problem
<jdub> seb128: if you can file bugs for matt and i mentioning the bugfixes they include, that would be great
<seb128> jdub: ok
<matt2> ahh.. sorry guys, I've never filed a bug before.. though I really want to start helping with ubuntu eventually
<sladen> matt2: it'll want your install-log, can you attach it to the bug when Chriffer has created it
<matt2> sladen: sure thing. Where do I look for bugzilla? is there a link in the wiki?
<sladen> matt2: along with anything "special" you might have done during installation--eg. going Back, doing a custom install etc.
<sladen> matt2: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<sladen> matt2: it's in the /topic
<matt2> sladen: my bad. Thanks
<Toothpick> Thanks for the gmail account seth.
<Chriffer> Where would this install log be exactly?
<matt2> sladen: ok I did nothing special.. except at the end where I uncommented the servers and apt-get installed gdm and gnome
<sladen> Chriffer: /var/log/base-config.log
<sladen> matt2: so, you went through the install, did it reboot?
<mdz> matt2,Chriffer: it sounds like you had the same problem, or at least related ones.  unless you do something special, you should _always_ get the same set of packages installed
<matt2> sladen: It did reboot after stage 1
<mdz> the pre-reboot (stage 1) logs are in /var/log/debian-installer
<mdz> the post-reboot log is /var/log/base-config.log
<Toothpick> gotta reboot and see if I can get firefox working with java so my wife can play pogo...a list of possible login names would be nice on that ubuntu startup screen as well.
<matt2> mdz: what could I have done special? I didn't custom install.. the only thing I did was partition myself.. since I've got winxp on my first partition (just in case some noob needs to use my comp)
<matt2> mdz: is gdm and gnome installed in stage1 or stage2?
<mdz> matt2: stage 2
<Chriffer> I did the grub setup by hand
<matt2> mdz: ok, that's what I thought.
<Chriffer> I actually entered it at the grub command line
<Chriffer> for the first boot atleast
<mdz> Chriffer: grub wasn't installed automatically?
<matt2> well, I installed twice and got the exact same problem
<Chriffer> I didnt want to lose my bootloader
<matt2> that's when I decided to take it in my hands and the fix was simple..
<sladen> matt2: are you able to md5sum the CD image you used?
<matt2> Chriffer: you filed that yet?
<Chriffer> not yet
<matt2> sladen: how would I do that in linux? 
<matt2> sladen: I've got my windows partition mounted with the iso sitting there
<sladen> matt2: sudo md5sum /dev/hdc
<matt_> md5sun ./file
<matt2> alright, hold on a sec
<sladen> matt2: it would be better to do it on the actual CD, since although the ISO maybe correct, you want to ensure the CD has burnt correctly
<matt2> sladen: good call, will do
<Chriffer> Is there a particular way I should get these files attached to the bug report, nothing seems obvious
<matt2> error processing /dev/hdc: failed in buffer_read(fd): mdfile: Input/output error
<matt2> is that a failure??
<mdz> Chriffer: there is a 'create a new attachment' hyperlink
<mdz> Chriffer: after you have submitted the initial bug report
<Chriffer> ahh ok
<sladen> matt2: looks like it.  Can you try with another CD that you know is good
<matt2> sure, cause it did take it's time before coming to that conclusion. I dunno, maybe it's because I used bit torrent to download the image?
<neighborlee> is mplayer to be added soon to ubuntu ?...this whole mplayer thing is a huge pita but then so is having to deal with java/flash and mozplugger ;-)....are these things on the todo list anyone know ? ;-))))))
<mdz> neighborlee: there will be more information about that soon
<jesse_132> is x2x broken in ubuntu
<matt2> Ooh, i've also got a question regarding packages: How soon would we see something like gaim 1.0.0 available, for example? 
<neighborlee> mdz, okie thanks
<maswan> Let me just state that as a mirror admin, I'm fine with redistributing mplayer. :)
<schweeb> neighborlee: do you have the marillat apt sources?
<schweeb> I just used marillat
<schweeb> has w32codecs, mplayer, etc...
<matt2> hmm marillat eh?
<neighborlee> schweeb, I do
<matt2> sladen: Other cd checked out. Arg sorry about all the confusion..
<neighborlee> schweeb, well I tried downoading the mplayer stuff but quickly learned thats not sufficient .that adding the 'source' and doing apt-get clearly is needed LOL
<matt2> sladen: must be the issue..
<neighborlee> schweeb, too many depends to deal with ..ha
<matt2> neighborlee: is there a source you can add to get mplayer?
<neighborlee> yes
<neighborlee> matt2: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<jdub> matt2: so it works like this;
<sladen> Chriffer: are you able to try checking the CD you installed from?
<neighborlee> i've n ot done it yet but thats the ftp addy where they are
<jdub> matt2: we open a devel branch and all of sid flows into it
<jdub> matt2: and we work on new features and so on
<jdub> matt2: then we freeze, and take no new upstream versions
<jdub> matt2: unless they fix bugs and whatnot
<jdub> matt2: but we take small updates for fixes
<sladen> matt2: okay, so it sounds like if a package fails it is being silently skipped?
<jdub> matt2: *except* for GNOME, because we track its releases
<jdub> matt2: and as it happens, we consider gaim as part of our desktop goal
<matt2> jdub: cool, thx. Are these sources in the source.list?
<Chriffer> The CD was fine for a previous install, but I'll check it to make sure
<matt2> jdub: awesome, good to hear, thanks for all the information
<jdub> matt2: so we'll be getting gaim 1.0 before WartyWarthog final release because it contains bug fixes
<matt2> sladen: yes, this appears to be happenening
<jdub> matt2: there are no devel branch sources in sources.list because we have no devel branch yet
<jdub> matt2: you will have to explicitly choose to upgrade to it when it opens
<sladen> matt2: could you check the image you downloaded whilst we're at it:   md5sum /media/.../ubuntu-warty.iso
<matt2> jdub: is that sometime in december? or was final in october?
<jdub> final release is in october
<maswan> jdub: what? you track gnome's releases? :P
<jdub> wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<matt2> sladen: of course, I used bit torrent remember.. so that might have something to do with it.
<jdub> wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog/ReleaseSchedule
<schweeb> jdub: I have a question about that... I know you are providing bugfixes for main and such after release... but is there going to be a complete freeze on versions, even on major apps? i.e. if mozilla-firefox goes 1.0, is there a possibility of its inclusion into warty?
<jdub> maswan: :-)
<matt2> ahhh.. awesome
<jdub> schweeb: mozilla-firefox will only be included in warty before Final because we'd decided to ahead of time (it's part of our desktop goal)
<jdub> schweeb: there will not be any version upgrades after final
<schweeb> okay
<jdub> schweeb: and generally speaking, there are no version upgrades for everything !gnome after upstreamversionfreeze
<schweeb> right
<Mitario> hmm, only thing i have to do for hal to update my fstab is to make /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-update.sh executable right?
<matt2> I'm still a little confused over all this since I come from gentoo.. lol so things are still fairly cutting edge it sounds
<matt2> Does HAL actually work? Like if I plug in my camera it will detect it? I thought that was a ways away.. but then i read something about it in the gnome 2.8 release notes
<Toothpick> jdub, do you think you'll have a working java with the next release? black**** something
<Mitario> mattit should, but udev detects the cam, hal makes the mountpoint
<Adonijah> jdub, the evolution bug you had me report upstream, is there a way to doc that somewhere so other ubuntu users will know upstream is taking care of it and it's a known prob?
<Mitario> but since hald is called with --drop-privileges in ubuntu, it does not update my fstab :(
<jdub> Adonijah: not yet, but there will be :)
<jdub> Toothpick: there's a FAQ entry about this :)
<matt2> but in order for this to work I need to make /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-update.sh executable?
<schweeb> no
<jdub> matt2: our project utopia support is second to none
<jdub> matt2: no
<jdub> matt2: we do it differently
<schweeb> it should "just work"
<schweeb> you guys use pmount, don't you?
* jdub did a demo during the presentation last week - flawles
<bolivar> been running the default install the last couple days...going to reinstall with mini install option and install what i want from apt...i see the x-window-system-core package is the same...but i dont find a 'gnome-base' type of package...what should i use for gnome?
<Toothpick> ok I'll start reading more ;)
<Adonijah> jdub, fyi, contacts and evolution-alarm is broken on amd64 platform and according to upstream it's most likely a libdb threading problem
<jdub> schweeb: yeah, pitti wrote
<lowe> Hey, does ubuntu come with automake etc?
<Mitario> jdub, hmm, what is the way that ubuntu does it then?
<matt2> jdub: I plug in my camera.. nothing happens =( but that's to be expected with linux. Except ubuntu does have support for this, no?
<schweeb> if you install it, lowe 
<lowe> I don't see it on the disk
<jdub> Mitario: we have a special program that does policy mounting, with pmount
<schweeb> matt2: is it a usb-storage cam?
<jdub> matt2: what kind of camera?
<Mitario> does it detect + mount my other disks?
<Adonijah> lowe, you can install it via apt-get
<matt2> canon a75
<jdub> lowe: it's available in supported
<jdub> lowe: just install it :)
<matt2> umm.. so that would be usb storage
<jdub> matt2: is hald running atm?
<lowe> I have never used apt-get (last distro was mandrake)
<schweeb> matt2: are you sure it doesn't use PTP?
<Adonijah> lowe, sudo apt-get install automake
<matt2> jdub: no idea, is it running by default?
<Adonijah> lowe, to find a package 'apt-cache search keyword'
<Chriffer> My camera didnt do anything exciing when I plugged it in, but had to run gthumb
<matt2> schweeb: nope, I really know nothing.. just got the camera the other day lol
<Mitario> root@mithrandir /etc/hal/device.d # pmount /dev/hda1
<Mitario> Error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<Mitario> :(
<schweeb> have you ever used it in linux?
<matt2> schweeb: no, but I know it definitely works in linux, some people on the gentoo forums got it going for sure
<schweeb> Mitario: your fstab should already be updated with hard drives
<schweeb> at boot
<Mitario> schweeb, hmm, it isn't here
<Mitario> well yeah for the current / and swap partition
<jdub> matt2: ps aux | grep hald
<schweeb> for everything
<Mitario> but i want to access my debian and windows partitions too
<Mitario> it isn't here
<Chriffer> matt2, did you try to just use gthumb from the graphics menu? it has an import feature in the menu that worked for my camera
<matt2> jdub: tis running. Maybe I just have to install gthumb and open it?
<jdub> Mitario: hrm, you don't really use pmount like that :)
<Mitario> jdub, yeah, i figured :)
<jdub> matt2: gthumb is installed
<schweeb> Mitario: put up your fstab somewhere?
<schweeb> er s/?//
<matt2> Chriffer: Giving that a go now. 
<jdub> matt2: load up the removeable devices thingy in desktop preferences
<matt2> jdub: woops lol didn't see it there
<jdub> matt2: see if it says anything for cameras
<matt2> jdub: alright, I appreciate this help btw
<schweeb> Mitario: is hda1 ntfs?
<lowe> How come when i start root terminal it doesn't ask for a password? i thought it was supposed to.
<Mitario> hda1 is vfat
<Mitario> iirc lemme check
<Adonijah> lowe, it remembers your password for a short period
<lowe> oh i see
<andred> jdub: I needed to add a .fdi thing for my IXUS 400 in /usr/share/hal/fdi/20freedesktop/ . Will that have to be done for all cameras an devices that should work with hotplugging?
<schweeb> sudo puts a file in /tmp if you've used it recently
<Lowe> Man Ubuntu sure is faster than mandrake
<jdub> andred: no, only ones that are not already supported
<jdub> andred: please add that as an attachment in a bug
<Mitario> schweeb, ah, /dev/hda1 is my debian ext3 partition
<Adonijah> Lowe, the 2.6 kernel, and 2.8 gnome are blazingly fast in comparison to anything I've used before
<matt2> jdub: I actually don't have a removeable devices in desktop preferences.. uhh is something wrong?
<Mitario> and i only have my ubuntu partition in fstab atm
<andred> jdub, Yeah, I have added it in bugzilla. But there are really few .fdi files in that directory, like 4 of them. Are others built-in in some way?
<jdub> matt2: how did you install?
<Lowe> One of the main reasons i wanted to try ubuntu was becauseof gnome 2.8
<Adonijah> my favourite thing about Ubuntu so far is how little I had to customise my system to get it to work just like I wanted, only took me about 15 minutes to get everything just as I wanted
<jdub> andred: mmm, think so
<schweeb> Mitario: actually, hal might only update for removable devs
<sladen> Lowe: you shouldn'e need to start a root terminal.   Just type   sudo apt-get ...   as you would do normally, but with sudo in front
<jdub> Adonijah: excellent, that's the best response we get :-) thanks
<matt2> jdub: via cd.. but I DID have a problem since I had to manually install gdm and gnome. Turns out my image was bad.. but I didn't think there were any other problems
<schweeb> Mitario: cause it looks like the entries in my fstab were generated by the installer
<Lowe> yeah but for some reason i was getting password incorrect
<Mitario> schweeb, by the installer or at boot time?
<schweeb> by the installer
<matt2> jdub: turns out there are though.. hmm maybe I should re-download the image and re-install arg
<jdub> matt2: ahr. might be easier.
<Mitario> hmm, i only have proc, swap, /, cdrom and floppy
<jdub> matt2: just rsync against a current daily image.
<Adonijah> jdub, it took a little longer to install all the development tools I use, but it was still pretty easy once I uncommented universal and restricted in apt sources.list ;)
<Lowe> Btw in nautilus how do you make the url at the top, it's a pain in the arse browsing directorys now.
<subterrific> Adonijah: same here, 15 minutes and i was printing excel and word docs from emails to the office printer. Windows couldn't even do that cause it took me hours to find the printer drivers online. ubuntu came with them
<Mitario> and i have 8 - 10 other partitions spread around my 2 harddisks
<sladen> schweeb: sudo updates the your time stamp on  /var/run/sudo/username  each time you use it
<matt2> Chriffer: That worked! But I had to install gthumb first, stupid corrupt cd image.. arg
<sladen> schweeb: you can remove the timestamp with  sudo -k
<Adonijah> i used to have several distributions, but once I started using Ubuntu, I deleted everything but RHEL 3, which I need for work and Oracle
<schweeb> sladen: I knew it was somethin like that
<Adonijah> so now just Ubuntu and RHEL3 remain
<matt2> jdub: how would I do that? Would that save me from downloading, reburning, and re-installing?
<Mitario> brb, have to reboot, i have borked some things
<Mitario> bb soon
<matt2> jdub: btw my camera works, that's so awesome
<jdub> ad	what did you need from universe?
<Adonijah> Lowe, hit 'Control + L' i'm not aware of anyway to put URL at top
<Adonijah> Lowe, short of turning off spatial mode in gconf
<Adonijah> Lowe, err... Desktop Preferences -> File Management -> Behaviour -> 'Always open in browser windows' will turn off spatial too now apparently
<Adonijah> jdub, what did I need from universe?
<sladen> matt2: rsync -CvzapP --stats     *
<sladen>       rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<sladen> gah
<debian_> hey guys im trying to do apt-get install update, i edited out the lines it said, and added universe to the other lines, but when i run the update it keeps saying that some index files failed to download, they have been ignore or old ones used instead
<matt2> sladen: the second line there?
<Lowe> awesome thanks Adon
<sladen> matt2: ignore it
<matt2> ahh ok 
<Toothpick> universe doesn't have crafty
<Adonijah> mayonaise, probably just http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources failed to be fetched
<Toothpick> jdub I just went through the faq and found nothing about java
<Adonijah> mayonaise, at least that's the prob i've had for the last few days
<mayonaise> adonijah, yes thats what is happening
<mayonaise> so i cant get the updates
<mayonaise> and i cant get totem-xine
<sladen> matt2: rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/warty-i386.iso ./warty-i386.iso
<mayonaise> or anything else i need for that matter
<Adonijah> Toothpick, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<mayonaise> adonijah, what do you suggest?
<Adonijah> mayonaise, it shouldn't stop you from installing things
<matt2> sladen: Thankyou!
<mayonaise> yes, i cant get naything becuase it keeps saying that i should run apt-get update
<psi> seb128: I just wanted to let you know that I've opened a bug regarding the /etc/gnome/defaults.list issue
<matt2> sladen: I hope this adds everything I'm missing lol..
<seb128> psi: ok, thanks
<Adonijah> oops
<Lowe> yeah it sayed that to me aswell, so i did apt-get update lol then it worked
<Mitario> back
<Adonijah> jdub, i needed anjuta, allegro, and a few other things from universe/restricted
<Adonijah> jdub, most distributions include allegro in their base already along with sdl
<Mayonaise> im just gonna do a new ftp install
<Mitario> so i'll have to put my disks in fstab manually or is there some auto-generate app?
<Mayonaise> and try over again
<matt2> Mitario: my camera works now.. thanks. But um.. I'm missing a bunch of programs apparently due to a corrupt warty image.. arg
<Mayonaise> adonijah, are al the things that were available in debian available for ubuntu?
<Lowe> I just tried to su to root and i get authentication failed
<schweeb> sudo su
<tory> Does anybody else have this problem with the industrial theme? http://img33.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img33&image=emblem.png
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, i don't think everything is, but supposedly there are 12,000 packages total avail
<Kosai> Use sudo.  'sudo passwd root'.
<tory> see the desktop folder emblem
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, once you include universe/restricted
<schweeb> no
<Mayonaise> becuase there was a prog called audacity that i apt-get installed when i had debian, and doesnt work on ubuntu
<schweeb> don't set a password
<schweeb> use "sudo su"
<matt2> I kindof like how sudo is set up..
<Mayonaise> but how do you log into root? like from the startup screen
<Mayonaise> the login screen rather
<schweeb> or "sudo command"
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, you don't
<Mitario> schweeb, ooh, i see :) https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1040
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, it's been disabled
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, if you need a root 'shell' just do 'sudo -s'
<schweeb> ooh
<schweeb> didn't notice the -s option
<schweeb> I've been using sudo su for months, heh
<Adonijah> :D
<Mayonaise> why was it disabled?
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, security, and to encourage people to not do things as root, since that's dangerous
<Mitario> jdub, why aren't you using project utopia btw? :)
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, i would imagine anyway
<schweeb> mayonaise: you're less likely to run everything as root
<schweeb> only the necessary commands
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, the less things that run as root, the better
<Mayonaise> true
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, if anything is horribly incovenient or difficult to do or use with the default setup, i would imagine the project would like your feedback about what's bad with the sudo setup
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, so far though, i've found that having sudo -s available to me makes life as easy as normal
<schweeb> Mitario: yea, right after you left, I was gonna tell you that in the installer, you can add them when you're doing your partitioning
<Mayonaise> im not concerned w/ sudo, im concered w/ this update business
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, open a query window to me and paste the output
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, to me
<Mitario> schweeb, oh, so if I add a disk when you've already got ubuntu installed it won't be added automatically?
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, i imagine you're just seeing a warning about the update
<Mayonaise> to late - already doing a new ftp install
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, oh, well later then
<Mayonaise> but itll probably happen again so ill let u know =P
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, i imagine you're just seeing a warning about the update
<Mayonaise> thx tho
<Adonijah> Mayonaise, because I get the same message, but I can still install things
<Mayonaise> hrm
<Mayonaise> alright, well ill see how it all goes
<Mayonaise> thx for your time
<schweeb> Mitario: doubt it
<Mitario> so i'll have to reinstall as soon as i put in a new harddrive..
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> there's always adding fstab entries by hand
<Mitario> yeah, well, that's... hmm, i would almost call it dirty :)
<sladen> schweeb: sudo {command you would have typed as root}
<Mitario> i mean, hal does this automatically, why not use hal for it?
<Mitario> or some other app/something
<[Scizo] > sudo bash ? :D
<Adonijah> Mitario, I believe hal is used, although I don't know how it's setup
<schweeb> sladen: ?
<Adonijah> Mitario, for example, if I add an entry to /etc/fstab, the instant I mount it, gnome opens a window displaying it's contents
<Mitario> Adonijah, hald is un with --drop-privileges, so the /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-update.sh won't work
<Mitario> s/un/run
<Mitario> Adonijah, i don't want to add entries to /etc/fstab by hand :)
<Mitario> if it's possible in a way that is
<Adonijah> Mitario, this is for USB devices?
<Adonijah> Mitario, or hotplug stuff?
<Mitario> Adonijah, no, also IDE
<Adonijah> Mitario, I wasn't aware IDE was hotplug ;)
<Adonijah> Mitario, at least not generally anyway
<punkass> i am trying to follow this howto to get my laptop to power down/up when the lid is closed opened...but it says to run /sbin/chkconfig --add acpid
<Mitario> well, hal can update /etc/fstab and puts all ide devices in it
<punkass> that is a redhat thing....is there a debian version?
<Mitario> with appropiate mountpoint + fstype + mountoptions
<matthewjs> punkass: i want to do something like that too, can you show me the howto?
<Mitario> maybe i can just edit the startup script of hal and dop the --drop-privileges argument, would that break other things in ubuntu?
<schweeb> punkass: it's way simpler than that
<Mitario> s/dop/drop
<schweeb> punkass: but are you sure you wanna do that?
<schweeb> you want a full power down?
<Adonijah> punkass, sudo apt-get install acconf, you can use that, chkconfig is a redhat thing I think
<Adonijah> punkass, err...rcconf not acconf
<schweeb> or use update-rc.d
<Adonijah> that too ;)
<sladen> punkass: ACPI should already be running
<matthewjs> how do you make it suspend to disk?
* jdub_ gars.
<schweeb> echo disk > /sys/power/state
<schweeb> no guarantees as to if it actually works though
<sladen> echo disk | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<schweeb> something's b0rked for suspend to RAM for me in ubuntu, so I get to investigate that eventaully
<matthewjs> i thought suspend to ram didnt work im most cases
<schweeb> worked for me
<schweeb> quite well
<schweeb> on sid
<matthewjs> i would like suspend to ram, but suspend to disk would be ok
<matthewjs> schweeb: what did you use for suspend to ram?
<schweeb> echo mem > /sys/power/state
<schweeb> but save all your important data first
<schweeb> i.e. don't have a huge office doc open and unsaved
<matthewjs> going to try it now, if ill reconnect if it didnt work :)
<punkass> yeah its running
<punkass> but when i close the lid i just get a blank screen
<punkass> so i have to reboot
<punkass> and the backlight doesnt go off
<Lowe> Where are my other partitons mounted? or do i have to mount them myself
<Adonijah> Lowe, you'll have to mount them yourself most likely
<schweeb> punkass: that's a known bug
<matthewjs> schweeb: it did some stuff in console, screen flashed then came back up to X, same ting for you?
<schweeb> it's in bugzilla
<Adonijah> matthewjs, yea sam here
<schweeb> matthewjs: something's blocking an IRQ
<schweeb> Dell laptop? D800 or something?
<matthewjs> schweeb: sony vaio z1
<schweeb> never used one
<matthewjs> so is that a ubuntu bug or does it just not work 
<schweeb> it's a kernel bug
<matthewjs> im going to try suspend to disk now
<schweeb> one of the modules doesn't want to let go of the device
<punkass> i am on a dell D600 and had to disable lpt port cuz if irc confilts
<punkass> conflicts*
<schweeb> remove "lp" from /etc/modules
<punkass> yeah...i just disabled it in my bios :)
<nicktaylor> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to set up a DWL-520(revision B), which runs on the Prism2.5 chipset.  I've got that Linux-WLAN-NG drivers installed and the prism2_pci module loaded, but there is still no device.  Any ideas?
<schweeb> and you may have to blacklist lp and parport_pc in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<punkass> schweeb: so does the lid thing just not work?
<schweeb> I don't really know what the problem with the lid switch is
<matthewjs> hrmm schweeb: that suspend to disk command did nothing for me 
<schweeb> matthewjs: there's a bit more to it than that, you'll have to read the kernel docs for it
<schweeb> punkass: just a sec
<punkass> k
<punkass> schweeb: i dont want a full power down...dont even care that much about the backlight(tho it would be nice) I just want the desktop to come back up..all i get is a blank screen with a flashing cursor
<schweeb> did you press "enter"?
<punkass> yup...and spacebar..and mouse buttons
<schweeb> okay
<schweeb> just a minute
<nicktaylor> OK, here's an alternative question?  What is a wireless card I could get that would work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<punkass> nicktaylor: here is a good list: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS
<schweeb> punkass: okay, try this
<schweeb> beware you may have to reboot
<schweeb> xset dpms force off
<punkass> ok
<schweeb> then press a key
<punkass> one moment ...just booting back up
<nicktaylor> punkass: Need PCI, thanks though.
<punkass> ah ok
<Lowe> how would i mount hda1? (which is an ntfs partiton) I don't know the commands, i was so use to mandrakes mounter thing lol.
<schweeb> punkass: work?
<punkass> like a charm
<markhannon> Lowe: create /mnt and then issue sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt 
<schweeb> okay
<Kosai> Lowe: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<punkass> backlight even went out
<schweeb> punkass: try xscreensaver-command -throttle
<schweeb> er
<schweeb> punkass: try xscreensaver-command -throttle && xscreensaver-command -lock
<punkass> ok screen faded to black (backlight still on) press a key..enter password, desktop is back
<schweeb> okay
<neighborlee> just installed mplayer and am getting some weird behavior here...dvd starts to play but i'm getting a error dialogue poping up and blinking on /off very fast:: alsa-control: mixer attach dev/mixer error: no such file or directory..anyone else seeing this or is it a known bug ?
<schweeb> so it's not xscreensaver or dpms that is fucking it up
<punkass> neighborlee: i have seen that on a plain debian install
<neighborlee> punkass: oh hmm
<punkass> schweeb: it appears not
<jesse_132> I have 2 linux (ubuntu) boxes on same network..  both have X running without the -nolisten option.  both have been "xhost -a" so that they accept from all ...  on neither does x2x work to/from :(
<punkass> neigborlee: never spend anytime trying to fix it tho :)
<jesse_132> I mean xhost + ...
<Lowe> alright kosai i did that, but now only root can see it and when i try to change the permissons i get an error because obiously i can't write to ntfs
<jdub> jesse_132: never use xhost + :-)
<jdub> jesse_132: use ssh
<jdub> jesse_132: however, if you really want to use raw X over the network
<jdub> jesse_132: change the DisallowTCP setting in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<jesse_132> jdub, yeah...  I just want to change it for here... and once I get it setup use ssh forwarding :)
<neighborlee> punkass, well no matter..totem-xine is working fine now that I installed libdvdcss2 ;-)
<jesse_132> jdub, I'll check that!
<punkass> good stuff
<neighborlee> yup ;-0
<Deft> punkass, how'd the ndiswrapper stuff go?
<schweeb> punkass: try "sudo chvt 1"
<schweeb> then alt+f7 to get back to x
<schweeb> anyone know what the $? variable is in bash scripts?
<punkass> Deft: well it found the hardware :0
<markhannon> schweeb: it shows the return value of the last command
<schweeb> ah
<schweeb> k
<Deft> punkass, so it did compile?
<punkass> yup it was an IRQ conflict with the lpt port
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> so
<jdub> the worst thing about having lots of great contributors working in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jdub> is that there are lots of name clashes ;)
<jdub> so when i assign to 'colin', i have to choose which one ;)
<Mitario> haha :)
<schweeb> heh
<punkass> schweeb: ok it took me to prompt, the alt-f7 took me back to X
<schweeb> okay, so it's not that
<punkass> a pile of # prompts it the X shell window tho
<crimsun> i had a great time installing ubuntu on a machine with 32 MB RAM
<punkass> like i hit enter about 30 times
<schweeb> punkass: what kind of video card in that laptop?
<punkass> i believe its a ati
<punkass> not sure (its my bosses laptop)
<schweeb> alright
<TerminX> schweeb: I should get Matthias and friends in here so you can be the bitch here, too <3
<Deft> woohoo, I think ubuntu is now ready to be my media player on my shuttle PC
<punkass> yeah it is: Radeon R250 is what lspci tells me
<schweeb> punkass: alright, do this: "sudo mv /etc/acpi/lid.sh /etc/acpi/lid.sh.bak"
<Deft> jdub, one new issue, it took far too long to add a new user to all the groups needed to actually do anything...
<punkass> k
<schweeb> then close your lid
<elmaya> hello
<jdub> Deft: a secondary user? yeah, we want to make that easier
<punkass> nothin...except it locked up the laptop :)
<Deft> jdub, cool, something else I don't have to write a bug for
<matt2> ok so I just did this:  rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/warty-i386.iso ./warty-i386.iso
<_Hiro_> what initial group is the normal user added to?
<matt2> umm... now is there something I should do to get all my missing apps back?
<Deft> _Hiro_, almost none, needs cdrom, audio, video etc...
<_Hiro_> is it <user>:<user> or more like <user>:users
<schweeb> user:user
<matt2> since my original image somehow got corrupt yet I still managed to install
<matt2> it's just missing some things
<matt2> or.. do I burn this sucker and re-install?
<matt2> probably eh?
<jesse_132> jdub, thanks for the help ... :)  
<Adonijah> Lowe, use uid=1000,gid=1000 as options to mount
<jdub> Deft: a bug would be good :-)
<Adonijah> Lowe, where 1000 is your user id / group id (you can find them out by running 'id' from a shell prompt as your user)
<Deft> ha, ok, I'll do that
<matt2> I think I'll md5sum it this time (ARG)
<Lowe> ah
<jdub> Deft: let me know the bug number
<punkass> schweeb: you get my last msg?
<schweeb> punkass: okay, it's a problem with your hardware
<schweeb> sort of
<punkass> oh
<schweeb> check in the BIOS... try turning off the suspend/blank stuff in there
<punkass> ok.
<punkass> would be nice if i could just hit the power button to power down the os
<schweeb> punkass: that should work
<Lowe> Is there an easier way to install mplayer without having to download all those packages?
<schweeb> punkass: be sure to do "mv /etc/acpi/lid.sh.bak /etc/acpi/lid.sh"
<punkass> nope...have to hold down the button for like 5secs then it just does a hard shutdown
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> press the button
<schweeb> should almost certainly work
<schweeb> press it and let it try to shut down
<schweeb> may take a minute for you to realize it's doing anything
<punkass> ok just lookin in the bios for suspend/blank stuff
<tory> Does anybody know how to get windows to not display their current location in gnome? xterm says user@hostname:~/home/user but I want it to just say user@hostname:~
<punkass> cant seem to find any
<tory> it takes up too much space in the window list
<Deft> jdub, 1430.  Any stupid mistakes I blame on Family Guy
<schweeb> tory: edit .bashrc, and comment out the PROMPT_COMMAND line
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone know where I can get divx for ubuntu?
<tory> schweeb: thanks
<jdub> jono: might be easiest to install totem-xine from universe
<jono> jdub, ahhh really, cool :)
<jono> you still working jdub?
<jdub> relaxing
<jdub> it's sunday :)
<jono> heh, its 1am here
<Adonijah> Lowe, mplayer isn't in the reposoitories due to licensing restrictions I believe
<jono> I am still hungover from my birthday bash last night
<Adonijah> Lowe, so, no :|
<Adonijah> jono, hangovers are your body's punishment for drinking too much ;)
<jono> what is the universe?
<Deft> wow, apparently gaim just became perfect
<jono> Adonijah, yep, hehe
<Adonijah> jono, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adonijah> jono, uncomment universe/restricted in there
<Adonijah> jono, universe is 'all the unsupported packages' best I can tell
<punkass> schweeb: whoa..the powerbutton worked that time...wierd
<Lowe> Well i suppose it's worth the effort to install
<jono> I suppose universe is basically debian packages
<punkass> schweeb: tho it does stop at acpi_power_off called
<keifer|gdm> hey, is there just a kde 3.1 meta package, and not 3.2?
<jdub> jono: debian main, unsupported
<jono> jdub, cool, so normal debian packages integrate rather well then
<jdub> not normal packages
<jdub> they're built for ubuntu
<jono> jdub, all we need now is a driver driver to allow a stable ABI in the kernel and ubuntu will rule the world :P
<keifer> throw in a good ppc nvida driver while your at it. :P
<Lowe-sleeping> Way past my bed time, good night.
<jdub> jono: stable ABI == puke :-)
<jono> jdub, but the driver situation is madness my man...
<jdub> it won't be made any better by having a stable ABI and a bunch of shithouse proprietary drivers
<jdub> we're doing okay for hardware support at that levle
<jdub> it's going to pick up over the next three years
<jono> but we need to move drivers outside the kernel source
<jdub> we need more drivers *in* the kernel source :)
<keifer> we need fluxbox. :)
<Deft> we need user space drivers
<jono> some kind of gentoo inspired automated build would be good - plug a device in, hal detects it, grabs the source and compiles
<jdub> Deft: we do in many cases
<jdub> jono: ugh
<schweeb> eww
<schweeb> building from source = tehdevil
<jono> jdub, any manual compile of drivers is wrong
<matt2> ok time to re-install..
<jdub> jono: plug a device in, hal detects in, loads the module and it just works.
<cef> jdub: we nee to make all the driver manufacturers walk the plank like the scurvy dogs they are!.. Aaarrrrr!
<matt2> I was just on gentoo and I got sick and tired on compiling.. it's useless
<jdub> jono: that's the process you want.
<matt2> anyways re-installing with a working cd this time lol
<jdub> cef: AHR!
<jono> jdub, how do you do that for drivers not within the kernel?
<schweeb> jono: from a user's standpoint any compilation is wrong
<jono> schweeb, yep
<jdub> jono: you provide them in another package if they exist.
<matt2> peace people, seeya in 30-40 minutes
<keifer> bye
<jono> jdub, but then you need a new module for each minor point kernel release
<Adonijah> jono, vlc is in apt, and works just as well if not better than mplayer sometimes
<jono> Adonijah, totem-xine fixed it - cheers :)
<ponds> vlc cant do ascii art can it
* schweeb fixes the lid/screenblank scripts
<jdub> jono: not necessarily, you have source.
<Adonijah> jdub, '****house properietary drivers' are better than none, and in some cases are the only option, you know that as well as I do if you do commercial software development
<schweeb> I got DPMS working in the screenblank scripts
<jono> jdub, but compilation is bad for the user
<jdub> jono: you're assuming binary module damage and lack of freedom here. :-)
<Deft> watching movies with caca output is fun
<schweeb> will post bugreport soon
<jdub> jono: nothing to do with the user.
<jono> jdub, I dont believe all binaries are wrong - so long as the source code is available
<jdub> Adonijah: they are, but if companies persist with binary drivers, they will lose in the market.
<keifer> Does anyone else not have sound? (or is it ppc specific?)
<punkass> schweeb: you fixed them?
<jdub> jono: if source is available, you're fine. no problems.
<schweeb> not for your problem, punkass 
<Adonijah> jdub, i'm not so sure, 3d graphics are an area where I doub't well ever see good 3d hardware with drivers :|
<Adonijah> jdub, even ati went closed source :|
<punkass> oh
<schweeb> Adonijah: you're wrong on that point
<Deft> maybe if graphics cards companies would just reclassify their drivers as cpu level firmware, we could allow it
<jono> I am against closed source binaries, but the current driver situation seems quite restrictive - if your device is not supported in the kernel source and available as amodule for your distro, you are stuffed - if there is a third party driver, you need then compile it - I dont think any distro can keep on top of drivers that well
<Adonijah> schweeb, prove me wrong then, 4 major graphics card companies have come and gone, and all of them have either never gone open source, or have went closed source after being open source
<jdub> Adonijah: dude, it will happen. it is inevitable. :-)
<jdub> jono: we're releasing every six months.
<Adonijah> i wish I could believe that, i really do
<Adonijah> but as long as lawyers exist I wonder :P
<jono> jdub, are you confident you can provide a module for every point release of the kernel inside ubuntu for every driver both in and out of the kernel?
<jdub> Adonijah: when linux has 20% market share, do you think the dells, hps and ibms of this world are going to choose hardware/chipsets that require binary drivers? no. :-)
<jdub> jono: every six months, there'll be a new release, with new drivers and (often) kernel.
<maswan> jdub: this has already happened in the server space, IME
<schweeb> there is a kernel config option where you don't have to recompile all of your modules for each and every kernel compile
<jdub> maswan: exactly :-)
<jdub> maswan: adaptec is the best example
<punkass> if i set up a wifi connection with the gnome 'wizard' will it ask me for a WEP key if one is needed?
<jono> jdub, but do you think you can cover all bases with the drivers - as much as I truly love ubuntu, I think its pretty impossible, even with six monthly release cycles
<schweeb> it scans the module and it disables the symbols it thinks are incompatible with it
<jono> and then what happens if the user wants to use a driver for a point kernel release where there is no module available in the distro
<punkass> schweeb: so any other thoughts on what i can do?
<schweeb> punkass: nope
<jdub> jono: what do you define as 'all the bases'? we'll have new drivers in our kernel every six months. if a driver doesn't exist, we can't do it.
<punkass> ok thanks for your help
<jdub> jono: they won't install point release kernels that aren't in ubuntu.
<jono> jdub, I mean drivers outside the kernel too
<jdub> jono: we're talking real users here, not us.
<jdub> jono: we have a bunch of drivers from outside the kernel, that's the plan.
<schweeb> jono: that's what the kernel config option I'm talkin gabout is supposed to do
<schweeb> I dunno how well module versioning works
<jono> schweeb, interesting
<schweeb> must not be very reliable, since no one uses it
<jdub> versioning doesn't matter - we're building kernels :-)
<jdub> they won't be out-of-step
<schweeb> jdub: right, but I'm talking about for say, vendors who want to have a downloadable driver from their site... a premade binary (not necessarily closed source)
<jono> my only concern is when a user needs to support a device in which the distro has not detected and installed the driver - that is when the user gets stuck in kernel compiling land - a place where no user should be :P
<schweeb> it will solve that problem ^^^^
<jdub> schweeb: it is a hack for that problem. it shouldn't be solved that way.
<schweeb> like I said though, I dunno about the particulars
<jdub> jono: dude, normal users will not be "stuck in kernel compiling land", they won't even start.
<jono> you might have read it, but I wrote about this on my o'reilly blog - that is what was linked at slashdot
<Deft> jono, that could be avoided just by giving everyone every driver, like happens with all the drivers in the kernel tree
<jono> jdub, agreed if you are 100% positive the distro will detect the hardware and asign the right driver
<jdub> the right solution is to have a sane release cycle, ship hardware support by default, and thumbscrew vendors in to supporting you as you pick up market share.
<jdub> jono: if it doesn't, that's a bug.
<schweeb> jdub: well, it's a bit of a problem in the first place that modules are kernel dependent, IMO
<jono> I think the concern with linux is that you need to research your purchases
<jdub> schweeb: it's not :-)
<jdub> jono: sure, and that problem will end.
<jono> but this is largely the driver issue that commercially supported drivers are rare and hackers have to write them
<jono> anyhoo, I need to run, catch you later guys :)
<schweeb> jdub: howso?  I mean, if the driver hasn't changed, why should you have to recompile it every time you recompile the rest of the kernel?
<jdub> schweeb: users don't. we do. :-)
<jono> schweeb, exactly
<jdub> the problem never sets foot in the users mind
<schweeb> every distro could have a "driver-modules" package, and not have to upgrade your modules every time you download a new kernel
<jdub> schweeb: we have that to some extent.
<schweeb> via virtual packages
<schweeb> yes
<jdub> (at least for restricted)
<jdub> schweeb: but dude, it's unlikely that you'd be upgrading a kernel between releases
<jono> jdub, I know a lot of users who have a device that is supported by linux, their distro does not pick up on it and install a module and they ask a LUG or friend how to get their device working and they are told to compile a module - that is main problem - this is not a bug in a distro, its a limitation of the kernel
<jdub> unless you're on the devel path
<jdub> jono: it's a bug in the distro.
<jdub> jono: we're going to fix that bug.
<Gandalfar> Hey, what's the root passwd? :)
<jdub> Gandalfar: there is no root password, root is disabled.
<jdub> Gandalfar: your first user is set up with full sudo privileges.
<jono> thhe current system works under the express condition the distro picks up *every* device and installs a module *if* it is present
<jdub> jono: and why shouldn't they? that is the goal.
<jono> jdub, but this level of reliability is simply not there in any distro
<jdub> jono: i know. :-)
<jdub> jono: and why not? WHY NOT?
<jono> unless you guys are working on some clever way around this, its always gonna be a problem
<schweeb> jdub: why bother being modular then? do you recompile all of your libraries every time you compile a piece of software"
<jdub> jono: no cleverness involved, just work.
<jdub> schweeb: modular is good for other reasons (memory, reliability, cross-incompatilibty), etc.
<jdub> schweeb: modular kernels are not there because of the need to load external modules
<jono> jdub, I think the problem is that the current system does not scale, it may be manageable now, but in 10 years the management of individual modules is going to be huge with the new devices
<Gandalfar> thanks for the tip
<tory> I wish the weather applet wouldn't show a sun when it's 9 PM
<neuro|laptop> yarr, this be why i be gettin' told to bugger off in #debian when askin' about ubuntu!
<jdub> jono: we
<jdub> jono: we're not talking about the current system
<jdub> tory: ;)
<tory> jdub: what
<jdub> jono: you need to unassume. :-)
<jdub> tory: sun at night.
<jdub> funny.
<tory> yeah :(
<jono> jdub, do you have something up your sleeve ;)
<jdub> jono: dude, solving this problem does not require something up my sleeve.
<jono> jdub, hehe
<jdub> it simply requires work
<jdub> and not accepting the standard assumptions
<jono> jdub, ok dude, we will agree to disagree :)
<jono> I wrote the original article at http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2004/09/02/driver_ease.html - there is some interesting discussion in the comments bit
<jdub> why do you think we need to disagree?
<tory> jdub: do you know of any other decent weather applet so I can know whether or not its raining without having to take my eyes off of the screen for more than half a second?
<Gandalfar> omg, ubuntu killed my ntfs installation
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, it did?
<jdub> tory: if it's raining, it will show rain
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, didn't kill mine
<schweeb> jdub: okay, how about the situation where a new piece of hardware comes out, and there is a OSS driver out immediately, but the distro doesn't have it included in their list... maybe it's some inane hardware the distro would never even realize is missing... why should the user have to file a bugreport to the distro to get it added?
<jono> jdub, well we dont agree, do we?
<Gandalfar> I probably shouldn't delete that 8Mb free partition?
<jdub> jono: i don't think you're grokking the point, really.
<tory> jdub: yeah, but I mean one besides the one gnome comes with
<jono> jdub, ok
<Adonijah> jdub, the pie in the sky idea of one day properietary drives won't be necessary because we'll own the market sounds great, but in the meantime binary 3d is the only way to get workstation class 3d so it'd be great if that were easier :)
<tory> because it shows the sun at night :(
<jdub> schweeb: then it's not supported in the current release.
<jdub> schweeb: so users request it, and it's added to the next release.
<schweeb> right
<jdub> schweeb: the release cycle is sane, such that users can expect tested drivers in a reasonable period of time.
<schweeb> so they have to wait 6 months for their hardware to work possibly?
<jdub> at the very max
<schweeb> I disagree with that
<Adonijah> it'd be neat to write a program that sucked in a specially packaged driver tarball
<jdub> and even then, we can provide unsupported packages for that particular module
<Adonijah> that compiled and created a package for the module for the user and installed it
<jdub> schweeb: you disagree that it's possible?
<schweeb> if there are oss drivers available, the user should be able to download a binary from the manufacturer if the distro doesn't include it
<jono> schweeb, exactly
<jdub> schweeb: that's entirely possible.
<jono> why should the user only be able to use distro supported device modules?
<matthewjs> every 6 months for stable drivers, and unstable for people that want to use it now at no garentees
<schweeb> the hardware manufacturer shouldn't have to have a binary module for EACH kernel for EACH distro
<jdub> schweeb: ok, you're living in windows-assumption-land now :)
<schweeb> how?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: grub doesn't boot winxp :/
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, sure does
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, at least here anyway
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, open a /query window to me and paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, i'll help ya :)
<schweeb> I'm just saying, you should be able to reuse your binary driver no matter what the kernel
<Gandalfar> well it sets the chainloder correctly
<jdub> schweeb: one, because you're assuming manufacturers should provide it; second, you're assuming it'll require a kernel module. :-)
<Gandalfar> it just hangs there
<jono> schweeb, exactly
* steve2 wonders if there's any ubuntu swag yet
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, paste me the menu.lst in a /query
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: ok
<maswan> jdub: three, because you're assuming it's a binary
<jdub> jono: that's a different problem, and if that's your mission, good luck to you. i don't think it's what we need to do to solve the problem.
<maswan> jdub: (just providing additional points :) )
<jdub> maswan: true, but let's assume that anyway (whether it's open source or not) ;)
<jono> I dont think the excuse for a lack of ABI compatibility in the kernel is good enough for the fact that it may be used for closed sourced drivers
<Adonijah> jono, unfortunately, the kernel maintainers don't feel that way
<schweeb> jdub: are you talking about user space drivers?
<hornbeck> is there going to be gtk-sharp packages?
<jdub> Adonijah: that's a *good* thing :-)
<jdub> schweeb: yes
<jono> Adonijah, and that is a problem IMHO
<jdub> schweeb: most drivers will move to user space
<jdub> hrm
<Adonijah> jdub, not from a programming perspective
<schweeb> that is acceptable, yes
<schweeb> but
<schweeb> currently
<jdub> dude, you're conflating problems here
<schweeb> they're kernel space
<Adonijah> jdub, if the Qt or Gtk apis changed as often as the kernel driver API there would be a mutiny :)
<Adonijah> jdub, even for open source drivers it's very difficult to keep up with kernel changes sometimes
<jono> Adonijah, good point
<jdub> Adonijah: sure, that's why they should be in the kernel
<jdub> anyway
<jdub> this will be solved
<Adonijah> jdub, that sounds great in theory, but what about when there's 20,000 drivers to be maintained
<jdub> i believe it will be solved differently
<jono> how will it be solved jdub?
<jdub> and anyone chasing up the ABI/downloadable garden path is welcome to 
<maswan> I mean, the first thing you check when you're thinking of buying new hardware is make menuconfig for a driver (if it is kernelspace).
<Adonijah> jdub, pretend for a moment that binary drivers couldn't exist
<jdub> jono: go to bed. :)
<jono> jdub, huh?
<Adonijah> jdub, would you then suddenly want  a stable API?
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> let's drop it
<jdub> it's a pointless argument
<Adonijah> i wouldn't say pointless
<Adonijah> but i would say impossible to agree most likely ;)
<jono> I think its very important, but I think we simply disagree :)
<jdub> thus pointless
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: sent
<Adonijah> i guess, i'm a developer too, and I just don't understand it, maybe that's why I get into discussions about it
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, sent?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: as different user
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, oh i see
<bolivar> jdub: have time for a question please?
<jdub> sure
<jono> ok, I need to go learn about Blender - later chaps :)
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, hrm, i don't see anything wrong
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, did you use the partition to delete and move partitions around?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: well, grub just hangs in there..
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, err..partitioner
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, you have XP SP2 or just plain ole' xp?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: I had 8Gb unpartitioned disk space in hda2 which I used to add ext3 and install to it
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: fresh xp installation with slipstreamed SP2
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, ok, did you delete any partitions?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: yes, the unpartitioned one
<bolivar> been running the default install...want to do the mini install...will then do x-window-system-core, gdm, mozilla-firefox, xchat, evolution...but i dont see a 'gnome-base' type of package like debian...am i just overlooking it...hope that makes sence
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: because it seemed strange to me that winxp installer left 8Mb of free disk space
<hermes88> hey, I'm getting an error message when trying to mount a windows partition...  "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc2, or too many mounted file systems"
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, that may have been what done it, xp is picky about it's partition table
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, and the unpartitioned space is normal
<subterrific> jdub: what project is aiming to move drivers into user space?
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, hrm...there is a non-destructive way to fix it
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, i think you should be able to boot the XP cd, go into recovery console mode and run the fdisk program
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: if I can save winxp, I can reinstall ubuntu much quicker
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, write out the partition table, and reboot
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, lemme check
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: so, should I delete ubuntu, create a big partition, leave 8Mb free in in and run fixmbr, boot in winxp, then reinstall ubuntu?
<subterrific> Adonijah: if Gandalfar used the ubuntu installer i'm not sure that will work because it doesn't just change the partition table, it also formats the partitions
<Gandalfar> subterrific: I didn't format the ntfs one
<Adonijah> subterrific, it doesn't automatically format all the partitions
<subterrific> ok
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, you shouldn't have to delete ubuntu
<Gandalfar> subterrific: I installed sarge a few times before :)
<subterrific> k
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, i think just booting to the XP recovery console using the CD, then running fdisk, having it write the partitions, and rebooting should work
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, you may end up having to run fixboot from the recovery console, and then reinstalling grub later
<hornbeck> bbl
<jdub> subterrific: there are some gelato project related groups doing it atm.
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, if that fails, yes, you may have to delete the ubuntu partition using fdisk from the XP cd, using fixboot, and then reinstalling
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, but I don't think so
<jdub> subterrific: plus, you already have usb userspace drivers on your system now :)
<jdub> bolivar: i wouldn't recommend that
<jdub> bolivar: why don't you want to install the default desktop?
<subterrific> jdub: gelato.org?
<jdub> yeah, not sure if much of it is public yet though
<bolivar> i will be installing for my mom before I leave for africa....i just wanted to keep the number of packages small so when she updates the confusion level would be small
<bolivar> in case some packages required yes or no etc
<Adonijah> bolivar, the default desktop is very non-confusing
<Adonijah> bolivar, and fairly small imo :D
<jdub> bolivar: there shouldn't be enough to cause confusion. it's designed for your mum. :-)
<subterrific> jdub: found an article on it, thx http://lwn.net/Articles/66829/
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: hm, no fdisk in recovery console
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: fixmbr and fixboot will probably wipe-out grub?
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, yes, they will
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, but there should be an fdisk on the CD somewhere
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, i'd almost swear it
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, it may not be in the default path
<jdub> subterrific: there's also some stuff about it in the gelato@UNSW wiki
<bolivar> is satellite as bad as people say for web?  ill be using that overseas...if its decent i could admin the box remotely
<tory> new ubuntu artwork B)
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, fixboot and fixmbr are pretty innocuous though, worth a try
<empop> i think bolivar means when his mom is apt-get upgrading.  I know I have even been annoyed when debconf asks me something when upgrading a package that it didn't ask when i origionally installed it.
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, means you'd have to use the ubuntu cd to reinstall grub, but that's pretty minor
<bolivar> empop: yeah, to just keep the confusion down...shes not a techy, like the kernel warning for example
<empop> or pcmcia-cs
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: I just managed to press R to 'repair' windows .. I guess I just have to wish that everything will work after this finishes
<subterrific> has Linus expressed his opinion on the user-space driver projects? i know he likes to keep every possible in user space (ie udev, graphics drivers) but this does allow binary drivers to be legitimized...
<jdub> subterrific: at which point it doesn't matter to him :)
<jdub> bolivar: it should be fine as-is
<subterrific> because they aren't in kernel space?
<jdub> bolivar: it will be harder to get a fully working system for your mum otherwise
<jdub> subterrific: sure
<jdub> subterrific: and nothing to do with him :)
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, yeah, that'll probably do it too, although you'll want to run windows update once it boots into windows again
<subterrific> interesting, i really hope to see this succeed. imho, hardware support is the biggest challenge for linux on the desktop right now
<Gandalfar> otherwise, I quite liked first experience with ubuntu, much faster than my usual three day tweaking of debian system :)
<Adonijah> subterrific, some things just don't work well in userspace though, like graphics drivers, and even then, userspace drivers are only good if the kernel abi for them is stable :p
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, same here, I've used gnome for a long time, and the only other distro that gets gnome right is fedora or rhel
<punkass> where can i find nvidia-glx?
<Gandalfar> punkass: in non-free usually
<unshavenyak> hrmm
<Mitario> in restricted
<unshavenyak> Question for anyone awake out there.  I'm trying to install the Linux version of Maple 9.5 (Calculus Software)
<Mitario> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<unshavenyak> whenever I try to do sudo ./installMapleLinuxSU I get /bin/sh: bad interpreter: permission denied
<punkass> its not coming up
<unshavenyak> any ideas what might be causing this?
<punkass> i have main restricted universe
<Mitario> unshavenyak, is the file executable?
<punkass> but it cant find
<unshavenyak> yup
<punkass> 'i'
<Mitario> unshavenyak, does the file call some script which isn't executable?
<unshavenyak> hrmm one sec
<Mitario> punkass, did you do an apt-get update?
<punkass> yup
<Mitario> what does apt-cache search nvidia find?
<unshavenyak> checking to see Mitario, but this is a long file 
<Mitario> unshavenyak, it's usually at the top
<Mitario> unshavenyak something like #!/bin/sh
<unshavenyak> lets see..
<unshavenyak> looks like the only script it calls is CMD=" ./LinuxInstaller.bin"
<Mitario> is that one executable?
<unshavenyak> checking...yeah
<punkass> it says it has 'no installation candidit
<unshavenyak> it's executable
<Adonijah> unshavenyak, you may have to do 'sudo -s'
<Adonijah> unshavenyak, and then run it from that shell
<unshavenyak> ok thanks Adonijah, I'll give it a try
<Mitario> punkass, and if you do 'apt-cache policy nvidia-glx'?
<cef> heya thaytan 
<empop> im thinking of trying ubuntu on my powerbook.  does debian-installer detect and make entries in yaboot for macos and macosx by default?  or do I have to figure that out for myself?
* thaytan finds it ironic that connecting to bugzilla.ubuntu.com presented a certificate that isn't signed by a real authority
<thaytan> does Mark know about this? :)
<unshavenyak> woo hoo
<thaytan> yo Chriffer
<unshavenyak> thanks Adonijah it did the trick I think
<thaytan> yo cef,rather
<thaytan> silly tab-complete
<jdub> empop: it adds them if they exist, yeah :)
<jdub> empop: it also gives you a boot from cd choice, if you don't like holding down C ;-)
<cef> thaytan: self-signed cert?
<jdub> thaytan: yeah, it's being sorted
<empop> jdub: schweet..off to try it out now ;)
<jdub> Britt: that was fast
<thaytan> jdub: did you get my new planet.py?
<toothpick> I dragged the top bar to the left...the icons are all huge now and I can't drag them back to the top...the one for firefox...sound...evolution..
* jdub just saw Britt sub to the lists and hit irc in a matter of seconds
<cef> hrm, apt needs to support https
<jdub> thaytan: yeah, will look in a while
<Britt> jdub, :) good thing i'm not a gunslinger
<matt2> unf I'm back
<matt2> worked flawlessly this time
* cef goes back to reading Practical Cryptography
<Mitario> brb
<Britt> jdub, everything's looking great btw (you hooked me w/ iw2000 drivers on the notebook)
<toothpick> any ideas how to drag that bar back to the top?
<Adonijah> thaytan, yes, it's a bug in bugzilla
<Mitario> hmm, the human icon theme is pretty cool :)
<jdub> Britt: rocking
<thaytan> should I file broken dependencies in bugzilla?
<Mitario> when is it going to be added to the default Human desktop theme?
<jdub> thaytan: yes please
<jdub> thaytan: particularly in supported
<jdub> Mitario: by Final
<thaytan> this is universe
<Mitario> jdub, ah, ok
<thaytan> jack-rack wants swh-plugins
<jdub> thaytan: may fix, expecially with patch :)
<thaytan> AFAICS the patch would be to include swh-plugins ;)
<jdub> thaytan: oh, swh-plugins is not built?
<jdub> thaytan: that's most likely the problem
<thaytan> let me update, it's been 12 hours
<jay_> is warty stable
<toothpick> How do I create a panel in gnome...I delete the top panel that had computer and everything
<Deft> toothpick, right click on another panel
<Ycros> ahh, but what if you have no panels left
<toothpick> found it thanks Deft 
<Deft> that should happen unless you try really hard
<thaytan> Ycros: it won't let you delete them all
<Britt> didn't see anything about this in the faq: will there be an installer option for servers w/o X in the future?
<Ycros> yeah? mmph
<subterrific> i think i've compiled the ubuntu kernel 8 times today, fun
<jdub> Britt: type 'custom' at the install boot prompt now :-)
<jdub> thaytan: unfortunately, that was changed :|
<Ycros> never tried it myself
<jdub> thaytan: now it prompts you
<Deft> Ycros, you'd have to remove the gconf entries, and maybe the defaults too, you can't do it from the gui
<Britt> jdub, awesome :)
<jdub> thaytan: going to bug markmc about it
<jay_> is warty stable
<jdub> jay_: we think so :)
<jay_> i still lockup on configuring wireless networking with network-admin
<jay_> i have to do it manually if terminal
<jdub> jay_: what kind of wifi card?
<jay_> dlink dwl-ag650
<jdub> do you know which chipset that uses?
<jay_> dlink air-xpert
<jay_> ummm no
<jay_> :)
<jdub> hmm :)
<thaytan> jdub: are the build bot pages accessible to me for these situations?
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: well, xp won't boot anymore, fixmbr and/or fixboot doesn't help. I guess I'll do a full reinstall tommorow. Thanks for your time
<jdub> thaytan: not yet, i don't think
<jay_> welp with latest apt-get upgrade has not locked yet...which is good
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, try deleting the ubuntu partition with fdisk, and then writing out the partition table again
<subterrific> jdub: here's another project i found http://www.circlemud.org/~jelson/software/fusd/
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, then use fixboot and fixmbr
<jay_> just network-admin still a bit squirrly
<subterrific> looks pretty interesting
<Mitario> nn all!
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> night Mitario 
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, you should be able to use fdisk by going into the directory it's in on your C:\
<jdub> everyone thank Mitario 
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, using recovery console
<jdub> for his excellent trashapplet :)
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, sorry it didn't work out easier for ya
<subterrific> thank you Mitario 
<Mitario> *blushes*
<jdub> yayayaay :)
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, this is a problem all 2.6 distros face (a kernel thing)
<jdub> hrm
<subterrific> i wrote an applet you might be interested in jdub (if i ever finish it)
<jdub> so alsa has a separate headphone volume
<Gandalfar> Adonijah: what does 2.6 kernel have with xp loading?
<jdub> as 'master' doesn't control it
<subterrific> it adds a urlbar to the panel
<jdub> it's not affected by the mixer applet
<jdub> subterrific: tried mini-commander? :)
<subterrific> jdub: no, i think i looked at screenshots and decided it was too ugly
<jdub> it's kinda plain, but it does the job
<Mitario> oh uhm, lol, has anyone seen the trashapplet icon with the Human icon theme?
<jdub> there are a few other applets like it
<Mitario> (in the applet chooser)
<jdub> Mitario: yeah 8)
<Mitario> heh :p
<jdub> Mitario: it's the most important applet! :)
<Mitario> haha :)
<Mitario> realy, ubuntu is soooo great :)
* jdub goes to shower.
<jdub> Mitario: sweet :)
* Mitario goes to bed
<Mitario> hmm, 4AM over here
<thaytan> I think quick lounge should be in by default :)
<jdub> thaytan: i would prefer the panel to work like that by default, to some extent ;)
<thaytan> yeah, a mini-panel applet would be nice
<thaytan> just a shelf to put other applets and icons in 
<thaytan> so you can drag them around as an entity
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, 2.6 uses a modern partition table that XP doesn't understand
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, afaik
<Mit|bed> anyone bothers I take this name? :)
<Mit|bed> or should I just log out... hmm
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, that might help
<Adonijah> Gandalfar, no one seems to agree on whether it's a bug or not
<brainpicnic> what is a good rss newsfeed downloader for ubuntu?
<SystemX_> Liferea
<brainpicnic> is that already installed in the release
<SystemX_> you can get it through synaptic
<Adonijah> brainpicnic, don't think so
<brainpicnic> okay, thanks
<Adonijah> brainpicnic, it's in the respositories tho
<brainpicnic> i'll use synaptic
<brainpicnic> thanks
<SystemX_> i thought Gnome System Tools cam ew/ an application for turning on and off services?
<jdub> SystemX_: it's not enabled/supported upstream or in ubuntu
<SystemX_> k
<jomohke_> Ok, as unrelated as this is I have a problem. With a budget of AU$2500-3000 should I a) Buy a powerbook G4 today b) Wait til early next year for powerbook G5 or c) Grab a pc laptop today?
<jdub> jomohke_: go pc.
<jomohke_> Why is that?
<jdub> jomohke_: the current crop of apple machines don't have complete linux support (for wifi, etc).
<jdub> pretty much everything else works though
<jdub> but it's not really worth the cost/hassle
<SystemX_> what config file do I edit to adjust the services in uBuntu?
* jdub had a bright green ibook, swapped to a dell X300
<jdub> SystemX_: you can use the update-rc.d program
<jdub> SystemX_: what do you want to change?
<bur[n] er> anyone know if i can download the ubuntu 2.8 debs from the iso in my current debian installation?
<brainpicnic> hi again, I couldn't find liferea in synaptic
<SystemX_> i just wanna stop somethings from starting at boot time
<bur[n] er> or where the repository is with gnome 2.8?
<jay_> quick question since network-admin does not work on my system what file do i edit to make it work
<jdub> bur[n] er: best not to use ubuntu packages with debian and vice versa
<jay_> like ifconfig ath0 ipaddress netmask
<jomohke_> Wifi is important for my laptop, and under an apple I would most probably use OS X for it. Under a PC I would want to use linux, how good is linux's wifi support? There is an airport extreme network setup where I live for internet access and that would be essential.
<jdub> SystemX_: which things, out of interest?
<jay_> route add default gw ipaddress
<jdub> jay_: /etc/network/interfaces -> really easy :)
<bur[n] er> in that case... any idea where the live cd is?  i heard alex of morphix was working on it
<jdub> bur[n] er: we delayed the live cd a bit
<bur[n] er> jomohke_: i use wifi on my linux box every day
<SystemX_> brainpicnic, add this to synaptic - deb http://ftp.lug.ro/debian/ sid main contrib
<bur[n] er> jomohke_: works pretty well actually
<jdub> but there are earlier versions that don't have full autoconfig support here:
<jdub> people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/
<SystemX_> or to yr apt-get sources.list file
<bur[n] er> right on... i'll play with a test release... that doesn't bother me
<jomohke_> bur[n] er: is there much 802.11g support yet?
<SystemX_> jdub, stuff like pcmcia support
<brainpicnic> okay, thanks
<jdub> it's quite old compared to current ubuntu
<bur[n] er> jomohke_: really depends on your card
<jdub> SystemX_: update-rc.d -f pcmcia remove
<SystemX_> ok, thanx
<bur[n] er> jdub: gnome 2.8?  and one last question... is centrino support built in to ubuntu?
* bur[n] er is tempted to just say screw it and install ubuntu in place of debian
<jdub> bur[n] er: gnome 2.7ish on the old livecds, and yeah, good centrino support
<scrillaman> same question about centrino as burner
<jomohke_> Most laptops I've seen come with built in wifi (centrino, I think it's called)
<bur[n] er> jdub: thanks for the answers :)  and the link
<bur[n] er> jomohke_: centrino works very very well now
<jdub> bur[n] er: don't think the livecd had centrino foo
<jomohke_> Ah, good. I may get a pc in that case.
<bur[n] er> jdub: no worries, i just wanted to test out gnome 2.8 with the live cd... and if it's worth it, i'll go for the whole ubuntu install
<jomohke_> Anyone recommend laptop brands for hardware compatibility and quality?
<scrillaman> I installed ubuntu yesterday on my 8600 with the intel 2100 wireless card and it recognized my hardware but didn't come up as eth1
<jdub> jomohke_: hp or ibm
* bur[n] er is running a compaq presario x1000 perfectly...  (no 3d video drivers though... i haven't taken time to look... don't game anyway)
<jay_> what package install java in ubuntu
<jdub> jomohke_: though i'm very happy with my dell (but acpi is a bit wonk)
<jdub> jay_: none
<jay_> darnit
<jdub> jay_: there are external repositories linked in the wiki
<jay_> no limewire then
<bur[n] er> scrillaman: eth2? ;)  that's what my intel 2100 is
<bur[n] er> scrillaman: i lied... it's eth0
<scrillaman> lol nope
<g1powermac> bur[n] er: please read my messages on the morphix channel. . .
<bur[n] er> :)
<jomohke_> Hm. Haven't seen any ibm laptops in the few stores I've been to around canberra. Most stock sony & dell it seems.
<scrillaman> nothing
<bur[n] er> sure g1powermac
<jomohke_> Whoops, compaq not dell.
<Adonijah> brainpicnic, uncomment restricted/universal in your /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<scrillaman> bur[n] er did your 2100 work right out of the box
<Adonijah> brainpicnic, it is in there
<bur[n] er> scrillaman: i haven't installed ubuntu yet... but it did with my distro
<scrillaman> i c
<bur[n] er> scrillaman: i have issues with the module though... i have to rmmod ipw2100... then modprobe ipw2100 after i boot up
<bur[n] er> something about the module being loaded before something else and it isn't recognized till i reload it
<scrillaman> ok
<bur[n] er> may want to try that 
<g1powermac> bur[n] er: thanks :-)
<bur[n] er> for copy/paste:  sudo rmmod ipw2100 && sudo modprobe ipw2100
<hornbeck> it was a pain to get ipw2200 to work
<bur[n] er> 2200 == 802.11g?
<hornbeck> yeah
<hornbeck> had to disable my parallel port
<bur[n] er> that's somethign i've never heard of... (but who uses parallel anwyay) ;)
<hornbeck> not I
<hornbeck> works great now though
* Adonijah groans at how ancient the version of allegro in apt is :|
<jay> ick!! wireless transfer of large files suck
* micolous watches ubuntu leech at 50kb/s (:
<AndyFitz> oh noez
<micolous> nah, it's installing.  im glad i dont have 256kbit.
<micolous> so far, it's detected everthing but my soundcard (which i never expected it to, everything has issues with it) and acpi
<micolous> seeing as acpi in its infinite wisdom breaks pcmcia :\
<hornbeck> who uses pcmcia?
<micolous> me, for my wired network card :P
<hornbeck> ahh
<hornbeck> I have never had acpi break my pcmcia(yenta)
<micolous> yeah, mines yenta too
<hornbeck> hmm
<micolous> seems to make my old toshiba have irq conflicts
<hornbeck> ahhh
<hornbeck> I must say, this is the nicest distro for my laptop so far
<hornbeck> everything is working without major hacking
<ickyGoat> .
<amit> ok guys need help badly....trying to decide if i should install ubuntu or suse on an i386....user has never used linux....
<hornbeck> ubuntu
<hornbeck> works alot better right out the box
<hornbeck> the suse install is prettier
<hornbeck> sp?
<amit> yeah and the kde looks a lot better in suse
<hornbeck> that is true
<amit> need to impress this dude man...gotta convert him to linux
<micolous> there's no kde in ubuntu, it's gnome based by default.
<matthewjs> gnome 2.8 and the new hardware detection thingy > *
<amit> but applications in suse seen out of date
<hornbeck> gnome 2.8 is worth using ubuntu over suse
<micolous> and suse has no gnome..
<amit> ok how is apt set up in ubuntu...
<hornbeck> thats the reason I installed it 
<matthewjs> ya same, i only installed it for gnome 2.8 now i like it so im keeping it
<amit> i mean does it have synaptic bundled
<matthewjs> yes
<hornbeck> I was installing gnome 2.8 on progeny when I found this
<hornbeck> now I am sold on Ubuntu for life
<matthewjs> i was going to on gentoo
<amit> how many packages does ubuntu have
<hornbeck> gentoo takes to long
<matt2> Lol hornbeck, me too dude
<Adonijah> amit, 12,000 or so
<Adonijah> amit, at last check
<hornbeck> and I always break gentoo
<micolous> im installing ubuntu because i want to play with gnome 2.8, and gentoo is very slow to compile stuff on my laptop
<matt2> gentoo pisses me off sooo bad
<matthewjs> lol
<amit> 12,000?! wow
<violajack> i think it would depend on the guy's background.......the windows control center > YaST is an easier transition
<hornbeck> I get a nice gentoo
<matt2> used to love it.. but it's just soo.. finicky
<micolous> gentoo is my main desktop (:
<hornbeck> than it stops working
<Adonijah> amit, that's including unsupported packages ;)
<matthewjs> i still like gentoo just didnt want to wait for 2.8 ebuilds
<matt2> I'm tired of compiling now..
<amit> awesome....do the packages get updated right away
<matthewjs> matt2 thats the whole point of gentoo, so ya dont use it if you dont want to compile
<matt2> It was fun, but I end up configuring it to no end.. I'd rather USE my desktop
<Chriffer> I've started trying to avoid effort
<hornbeck> the release cycle is almost right with gnome
<Adonijah> amit, when necessary, dunno about right away
<matt2> matthewjs: thanks, I knew that
<micolous> ubuntu with gnome 2.8 came out less than a week after gnome 2.8 was released
<Adonijah> amit, 6 months is the release cycle for the distro as a whole
<hornbeck> it came out same day did it not?
<Adonijah> micolous, try same day as 2.8 was officially released :P
<micolous> ah yeah
<matthewjs> micolous: 2 hours after
<matthewjs> heh
<micolous> and that debsig thing
<micolous> *at
<amit> ok and whats the different versions available...i mean on the web site they said there is an enterprise edition and server edition?
<micolous> enterprise and server suse cost $$$
<jpilot> hi, is there a live cd of ubuntu 4.10 available?
<hornbeck> suse pro is nice, but is 80 bucks
<micolous> as with most enterprise and server versions of OSs
<violajack> if you want suse for free, you have to mess with the ftp install
<matthewjs> suse 9.1 is free though
<hornbeck> they have suse personal is free now
<toothpick> I need gtk2 to compile something...what do I need to apt-get install?
<hornbeck> sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0
<hornbeck> the only thing I am missing is gtk-sharp
<hornbeck> cannot build certain things I was working on
<tseng> hornbeck: see my repo
<tseng> on -user list
<hornbeck> hmm, let me check
<toothpick> thanks
<hornbeck> whats your name on there tseng?
<jpilot> is there a livecd for ubuntu 4.10?
<Adonijah> hornbeck, suse personal is a piece of crap
<tseng> hornbeck: Brandon Hale
<Adonijah> hornbeck, but the ftp install version is alright
<toothpick> E: Couldn't find package libgtk2.0
<hornbeck> I just was not sold on suse adonijah
<hornbeck> I think you have to have universe uncommented
<jay> totem cant play mpg's since when!!!
<Adonijah> hornbeck, nor was i, the default gnome was a hacked up ugly pos
<hornbeck> yeah
<jay> mpeg playback not working on ubuntu
<sladen> hornbeck: you could try:  deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<Adonijah> jay, licensing
<hornbeck> tseng: I read it
<Adonijah> jay, patent restrictions,e tc.
<Adonijah> jay, read the faq :)
<jay> ah crap
<hornbeck> sladen:thanks
<jay> :(
<Adonijah> Adonijah, you can install vlc from apt though
<Adonijah> er...jay
<Adonijah> jay, it plays mpegs, you'll have to uncomment restricted/universe tho in /etc/apt/sources.list
<toothpick> hmm
<sladen> jay: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387
<hornbeck> super nice
<jay> i did Adon:
<Adonijah> jay, vlc plays them just fine here
<toothpick> hmm
<amit> ok i think im sold on ubuntu....now how do you set up internet in gnome 2.8
<Adonijah> amit, you don't do anything
<sladen> amit: plug the cable in
<Adonijah> amit, can you clarify what you mean by 'setup internet' ?
<violajack> Computer > System Configuration > Networking
<amit> setting up cable internet
<Adonijah> nothing special
<violajack> cable should use dhcp and set itself up
<sladen> amit: plug the cable in and it should DHCP
<amit> cause im sharing it with two computers over a hub...
<Adonijah> amit, assuming you have an ethernet based cable modem
<toothpick> I added sid sources and now  apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev is working
<Adonijah> amit, if it's just a hub, yeah, nothing special
<Chriffer> It should have been setup at the first step of the install
<Adonijah> amit, done that for a long time under linux w/ rr
<toothpick> hmm didn't even have gcc
<matthewjs> amit: do you mean you need to set up a router on your computer? if you dont know then ya just plug it in it hsould work
<hornbeck> yeah you have to build gcc and g++ yourself
<hornbeck> automake
<hornbeck> all that
<Adonijah> hornbeck, hrm?
<Adonijah> hornbeck, oh, on suse personal?
<Adonijah> hornbeck, yeah
<amit> great man i guess im gonna go with ubuntu....im actually excited...gonna finally convert someone to linux!
<hornbeck> adonijah: yeah
<Adonijah> hornbeck, like i said, pos
<Adonijah> hornbeck, :D
<hornbeck> haha
<Adonijah> hornbeck, RHEL is the only other distro I really like working on for serious development
<Adonijah> hornbeck, very polished, and very well supported, most people can't afford it though
<hornbeck> have not tried it
<ickyGoat> /away
<amit> alright thanks for all your help...i will comeback if there is anything wrong
<hornbeck> adonijah, I used suse 9.1 pro for awhile for mono
<matthewjs> amit: good luck :0
<hornbeck> hated it
<Adonijah> yeah, gnome is a second class citizen in suse land for now
<toothpick> ok great I was able to make mindless automaton now ;)
<toothpick> have a good night all.
<matthewjs> is ximian going to update their desktop for gnome 2.8 or wait for 2.10?
<Adonijah> hahaha...
<Adonijah> probably be 3.0 before they update ;)
<Adonijah> j/k
<tseng> hahahaha is right
<jdub> matthewjs: sounds like their next release will be 2.6
<tseng> matthewjs: they are part of novell now, working on suse
<micolous> :/
<tseng> matthewjs: they sortof mentioned somewhere that they do 2.6 now, and then move on 2.9 internally
<matthewjs> hrmmm that sucks
<matthewjs> i liked there style
<matthewjs> even though it was not that much diff then default gnome
<tseng> just use Indubstrial :)
<phlaegel> any reason straw is nowhere to be found, even in universe?
<tseng> because jdub is still the man
<jdub> phlaegel: build issues
<tseng> phlaegel: i have blam in my repo
<phlaegel> ah
<tseng> if you would like.
<hornbeck> tseng: thanks for the mono stuff
<phlaegel> tseng: yeah, I tried it... I have a big straw setup sitting here though. :-)
<tseng> hornbeck: np mate
<phlaegel> and yeah, thanks for the mono packages. I need my muine. :-)
<Adonijah> matthewjs, when gnome 1.4 was around, ximian gnome was much better, but every since the 2.x series, i've been very happy with RedHat's default gnome setup
<Adonijah> matthewjs, ubuntu is the only other distribution i've ever liked the default gnome setup on
<Adonijah> matthewjs, i plan to continue using RHEL for my Oracle work (since it's certified, blah, blah, etc.) and ubuntu for all other work and development and personal stuff
<ickyGoat> .
<tritium> Something I read prior to the release mentioned ubuntu would have bootsplash kernels.  Is that planned for the future?
<matthewjs> ya im going to use this too for my laptop instead of gentoo, now if i only could get suspend to disk to work i would be all set
<jdub> tritium: no, not bootsplash.
<jdub> tritium: we'll have something seriously sweet for Hoary (see the wiki for details)
<tritium> jdub: thanks, I'll check it out
<ickyGoat> I'm about to install PowerPC version on G5 Mac.  Any Gotchas?
<hornbeck> is there a sound recording so I can hear the correct way to say Ubuntu
<tritium> ah, userspace splash
<jdub> ickyGoat: you should be okay - used linux before on it?
<phlaegel> ooboontoo
<ickyGoat> ooboontoo
<jdub> hornbeck: i'm actually doing one now ;)
<hornbeck> jdub: nice
<micolous> jdub, do it in a nice swedish/finnish accent ;)
<jdub> but yes, it's OOOH-BOON-TOO
<jdub> like ooh ooh ooh :)
<ickyGoat> i have Yelow dog linux running no prob. It is a Red Hat derivative though
<tritium> "This is Jeff Waugh, and I pronounce ubuntu as..."
<micolous> yup (:
<punkass> anyone used wlandetect before?
<jdub> ickyGoat: ok, so you should know about problem hardware, etc. :)
<daniels> my eyes
<ickyGoat> yah, right  :->
<daniels> ickyGoat: please get rid of the blinking black-on-yellow!
<ickyGoat> blinking?  Gosh    OK
<ickyGoat> how's that?
<micolous> argh.
<micolous> black on black =\
<daniels> (having no colour altogether works just fine)
<sladen> ickyGoat: is that black on black now?
<ickyGoat> Grrr  Howls that
<hornbeck> better
<jdub> ickyGoat: turn colour off entirely :)
<sladen> ickyGoat: that's bold, please turn it off
<jdub> everyone else, filter colours out :)
<sladen> jdub: that doesn't solve the root cause
<ickyGoat> shouldn't be bold
* micolous slaps mIRC colour with a large trout.
<sladen> ickyGoat: *IT IS*
<micolous> it's not bold here.
<ickyGoat> Grrr hol don
<ickyGoat> this shud be bold
<sladen> micolous: Xirc on MacOS
* sladen would prefer if it weren't
<punkass> anyone know of a gui for starting wlan0 and entering WEP key etc
<ickyGoat> this should be not bolded
<micolous> sladen, ah, a xirc code...
<micolous> ickyGoat, that's correct
* sladen hands ickyGoat a lollipop
<Adonijah> whoa, that's some bright yellow text
<ickyGoat> geee   tnX
* Adonijah puts on his sunglasses
<daniels> ickyGoat: thankyou
<micolous> my sunglasses broke :(
<tritium> That's it for me.  Good night...
<micolous> g'night tr
<|Q|> lifeless - poke...
<ickyGoat> buy Okley Glasses.  No Break
<micolous> can i run over okley glasses with a road train and they'll still be in one piece? ;)  all sunglasses will break
<matthewjs> does anyone know if you can compile qbasic programs in linux?
<ickyGoat> no prob. the arms break away.  just snap them together.  Guarenteed
* sladen needs to get Ian Murdock to do a ogg of pronoucing Debian too
<ickyGoat> $300.00
<sladen> ickyGoat: you seem to have descended to black on black again
<nbcthreat> anyone up?
<ickyGoat> NOW I GOT TO GET DOWN AND DIRTY WITH XIRC  NACK SOON
<Adonijah> there ya go
<sladen> ickyGoat: *BOLD*
<nbcthreat> ah, hello
<Adonijah> it's not bold here
<micolous> matthewjs, just googling, smallbasic may work: http://smallbasic.sourceforge.net/
<matthewjs> micolous: tried that didnt work, i only need it for school, and right now im using a dos emulator and it kinda sucks
<subterrific> wooo, i think i finally got the ubuntu kernel compiling with new ALSA
<hornbeck> goodnight all, see you tomorrow
<Adonijah> that's the fourth time today firefox spontaneously closed
<Adonijah> how annoying
<ickyGoat> Ok,  how's that now?
<tseng> better, ta
<micolous> matthewjs, i have the same problem, we use a really old IDE, sometimes i need to run it... it doesn't work in dosemu properly, so maybe if you setup a small qemu image with msdos in it?
<micolous> (really old IDE for school)
<ickyGoat> i took a baseball bat to Xirc.  it lik eme now!!!
<Adonijah> matthewjs, http://sdlbasic.sourceforge.net/
<micolous> ickyGoat, great! (:
<Adonijah> matthewjs, and there's a nother i'm trying to remember
<ickyGoat> any Mac users here?
<violajack> yup
<violajack> ibook
<ickyGoat> what are you guys using for irc client
<violajack> gaim
<tseng> irssi
<Adonijah> matthewjs, http://wxbasic.sourceforge.net/
<sladen> ickyGoat: I believe jdub was saying that he was doing a PPC G5 install just when you first asked
<micolous> i use shadowirc on my mac
<Adonijah> ickyGoat, xchat ;D
<micolous> xchat doesn't work on my mac... it's pre-OSX :(
<ickyGoat> Hmmmm Xchat....must look into that
<sladen> ickyGoat: about half the developers have phat PowerBooks (had?, three got nicked), so it should likely work
<Adonijah> ickyGoat, www.xchat.org
<timello> Hi there! I finish to upgrade ubuntu now, but when I login into gnome, it doesnt work very well, it miss icons and show any errors, idea?
<ickyGoat> tnX
<Adonijah> timello, upgrade ubuntu?
<Adonijah> timello, are you using your old home directory?
<timello> sorry, install I mean
<Adonijah> timello, or a clean new one?
<matt2> yep xchat here too
<sladen> timello: could you provide a screenshot ?
<timello> sure
<timello> just a minute
<Adonijah> matthewjs, bwbasic and yabasic are in apt as well
<Adonijah> ickyGoat, http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/
<ickyGoat> how do you lik eXchat?
<Adonijah> i've used it for a long time, it's a very simple graphical irc client and since it runs under windows, linux, os x, etc. it makes it convenient for me to dual-boot and be able to use the same prog
* Adonijah slaps firefox around repeatedly, stop with the spontaneous closing!
<tseng> can the install cd resize ext3?
<tseng> sorry for not looking myself
<jsubl2> i don't know but i think you need qparted for that
<lifeless> |Q|: poke
<timello> I have a screenshot with errors, maybe I make something wrong?
<sladen> timello: how is the screenshot wrong?
<mousematt> hi
<micolous> hi
<micolous> is linux-wlan-ng installed by default in ubuntu?
<BluMax> .
<ickyGoat> ok, downloaded & installed Xchat.  I'll see what it i slike.
<hermes88> hey, anyone have some weird mouse problems with Ubuntu?  like single-clicks being interpreted as double-clicks?
<Adonijah> hermes88, yes, known bug
<Adonijah> hermes88, remove "Generic Mouse" and all references to it from /etc/X11/XF86Config
<Adonijah> hermes88, that will fix it
<ickyGoat> maybe change click sensitivity
<Adonijah> hermes88, you'll have to restart X of course after changing the config file
<micolous> ah the mouse is in twice?
<Adonijah> :)
<hermes88> THANKS adonijah..  i've been trying to find an answer to that question all day!
<Adonijah> hermes88, :D
<Adonijah> micolous, yes, once as generic mouse, and second time as "configured mouse"
<timello> here it is a screenshot http://201.7.44.111/Screenshot-1.png
<Adonijah> timello, you need a faster connection ;D
<timello> :(
<micolous> yeah, you do :P
<timello> ;)
<Adonijah> there we go
<Adonijah> timello, what language and keyboard setup did you pick during install?
<timello> idea?
<micolous> i had that problem on gonme 2.6
<Adonijah> timello, are you using a home directory from another distro or another version of gnome?
<hermes88> Adonijah, what should I replace "Generic Mouse" with?
<Adonijah> hermes88, nothing
<hermes88> or should I delete it altogether?
<Adonijah> hermes88, trash it
<micolous> i removed all the gnome and gconf .folders and restarted gnome
<Adonijah> hermes88, "configured mouse" should be there already
<Adonijah> hermes88, and should be the "correct" entry for it to use
<Adonijah> hermes88, you should be able to logout of X after making the change
<micolous> and then gnome nicely reset itself, and worked
<Adonijah> hermes88, and then do a ctrl-backspace to kill the server and restart it
<hermes88> I see, so I should delete the entire section of Generic Mouse?
<Adonijah> hermes88, er...ctrl-alt-backspace
<Adonijah> hermes88, yes, and you'll have to remove the reference to it at the bottom of the file in the serverlayout section as well
<hermes88> adonijah, thanks a lot :-)
<Adonijah> timello, well?
<timello> yeah, but in the first time, when I log in nothing happend, gnome doens't show.
<micolous> does python-newt usually take ages to install?
<timello> Adonijah, I'll make a test, I try to remove .gnome* and start again...
<hermes88> woot, mouse works normally now
<hermes88> now I got a new problem..  does anyone elses RhythmBox lose its library every time the computer is rebooted?
<Adonijah> hermes88, only if the path I imported from isn't mounted when I boot already
<Adonijah> hermes88, otherwise, no
<hermes88> Adonijah: maybe it was a one-time glitch or something.  i'll reboot later and test it out
<Adonijah> g'night all
<matt2> hermes88: did you fix your mouse problem yet?
<matt2> Cause I saw a fix for it
<matt2> oh shit.. missed him again lol
<micolous> matt2, remove the entry for "generic mouse"
<micolous> and it's entry in the layout
<matt2> micolous: Nono.. I don't have a problem, he did.
<matt2> but thanks 
<micolous> ah
<micolous> k
<micolous> yeah he fixed it
<matt2> yeah, just read that. Good stuff
<micolous> i wish this install would hurry up.. i have to go out and i want my laptop working with ubuntu (:
<subterrific> mdz: are you around? i think i've got a patch ready that adds the new alsa
<mdz> I am
<subterrific> hey, i used the latest stable ALSA patch and then I added the driver in that i needed
<subterrific> it compiled into a .deb
<subterrific> however, it didn't boot because it said it couldn't mount my root drive :\
<ickyGoat> .
<subterrific> i think i didn't compile reiserfs into the kernel
<ickyGoat> .
<subterrific> actually, my current kernel has reiserfs as a module, hrm
<subterrific> how does that work?
<ickyGoat> .
<subterrific> oh
<subterrific> it didn't build the initrd...
<mdz> subterrific: it builds the initrd when you install it
<mdz> subterrific: did you build it using the linux-source deb or the source package?
<mdz> if you used the deb, you need to remember to use make-kpkg --initrd
<subterrific> mdz: just noticed i forgot --initrd, rebuilding now. thx
<mousematt> is there anyone here who uses ubuntu ppc?
<mdz> yes
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> yo mdz
<mousematt> have you got sleep/suspend modes to work on ur ibook/powerbook?
<mdz> subterrific: I used to forget that all the time; you can add it to /etc/kernel-pkg.conf to make it the default
<jdub> i do on my bright green toilet seat ibook
<mousematt> i have a bright blue one
<mousematt> one i close the lid it doesnt go to sleep
<mdz> mine is a desktop; I don't know if it even tries to sleep
<jdub> mousematt: pbbuttonsd is running?
<xBejf> hey guys.. I don't want to be a bother.. is there any FAQ/Tutorial on how to get the NVIDIA drivers installed in Ubuntu?
<mousematt> yes pbbuttonsd is running
<jdub> mousematt: pmu and apm_emu are loaded?
<subterrific> xBejf: search for nvidia in synaptic
<subterrific> install the kernel module and glx
<mousematt> pmu booted with a permission error - it said it belonged to root so i changed its permission to global
<subterrific> edit your XF86Config to use the nvidia driver
<xBejf> there is nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-kernel-source
<xBejf> I installed them both
<xBejf> along with nvidia-glx
<subterrific> and add nvidia to /etc/modules
<jdub> mousematt: that only affects brightness setting in gnome ;)
<xBejf> I didn't dot hat
<xBejf> do that
<mousematt> thats not a problem then.... 
<jdub> xBejf: did you install linux-restricted-modules-* for your kernel?
<jdub> mousematt: mmm, not sure
<jdub> mousematt: which model do you have? the one with firewire, or dvd, or neither?
<subterrific>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] "
<subterrific>         Driver          "nvidia"
<subterrific>         Option          "NvAGP"         "2"
<subterrific>         Option          "RenderAccel"   "true"
<subterrific> EndSection
<subterrific> whoops
<subterrific> that should have been in a msg
<subterrific> my bad
<mousematt> i have an indigo ibook (firewire)
<mousematt> it worked fine with sarge
<xBejf> looks like I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386.. which should be the right one (it's installed)
<mousematt> although i did install powerprefs
<mousematt> anythoughts jdub?
<jdub> hrm, no
<mousematt> ok
<mousematt> thanks anyway
<mousematt> i will try and remember what i needed to do to my sarge install to make this work
<mousematt> what gen is ur lime toilet seat?
<mousematt> 266Mhz with DVD?
<mousematt> 466Mhz sorry
<jdub> 366+firewire
<mousematt> same gen as mine
<jomohke_> In terms of linux compatibility, is it worth looking at sony laptops?
<djempak> jomohke_, I believe there's a website that rates the compatibility of laptops
<djempak> let me check for the URL
<djempak> http://www.linux-laptop.net/ << jomohke_, there
<jomohke_> thanks.
<djempak> np
<jomohke_> Hm. The particular laptop page is in french.
<djempak> ah, maybe altavista can translate the page
<WareHajime> Has anyone gotten their ATI drivers to work in ubuntu?
<mousematt> they worked out of the box for my G3 ibook
<mousematt> although its only a rage 128
<WareHajime> I have some bad luck then , I have no direct rendering with it.
<bolivar> mousematt: ive been looking at an 12" ibook g4...would be my first mac and dont know what a good amount of ram is...what are your thoughts for email\web
<subterrific> bolivar: 512mb min
<subterrific> more if you can afford it
<subterrific> OS X is a ram eating monster
<WareHajime> Anyone know a good/powerful yet affordable nvidia ? 
<subterrific> ti4200 is good if you can find one
<subterrific> about $65 for mine, 6 months ago, and it runs doom3
<subterrific> under wine
<subterrific> and its playable
<bolivar> subterrific: did you get the apple care warranty? did you ever use it overseas?
<WareHajime> That's suppose to be near and better than the ATI 9600 Pro which i have =/
<subterrific> bolivar: i did not get apple care because it was a company bought laptop and i never used it overseas, but i would definitely recommend getting apple care
<bolivar> warehajime: i would check the most recent tomshardware mass video card review and see what performs better and check the price
<JanneM> the cult of mac :)
<subterrific> ibook have a bad reputation for breaking
<subterrific> everyone i know has had to send theirs back to apple for repairs
<bolivar> oh thats bad then
<jomohke_> Not really.
<WareHajime> Thank you bolivar.
<bolivar> warehajime: no problem.  thats what i do anyway.  i hope that helps
<subterrific> bolivar: well they're great when you get a good one, but there seem to have been a lot of lemons
<subterrific> bad battery problems, bad logic boards are the two major ones i remember
<jomohke_> Apple usually fixed that though, didn't they?
<subterrific> well yeah, they fix it, but you have to send them your laptop
<subterrific> we went through 6 tibooks at our company too
<bolivar> but are they still more reliable than say dell, compaq, gateway?
<matt2> What do you guys use for bit torrent?
<subterrific> i've been a mac user since 87, and i finally got fed up with apple because of their laptops. it sucks too because they have probably the best laptops
<subterrific> bolivar: IBM and Apple make the best laptops
<subterrific> i wouldn't even consider any other company
<bolivar> i actually did laptop hardware support for ibm...i like them
<JanneM> the dell I have has been fairly solid so far
<JanneM> I would brefer IBM as well, though
<subterrific> bolivar: yeah, my next laptop is going to be an IBM
<subterrific> they'll fix anything too
<JanneM> they're expensive, though
<bolivar> yes they are
<subterrific> my friend has spilled coke on his laptop 3 times, and they keep replacing it cause he bought the on-site repair
<JanneM> of course, if you are considering a Mac, price may not matter alla that much
<bolivar> scary thing is no one ive called but apple can give me a straight answer about overseas warranty
<punkass> i have wireless tools installed but wilist does not show up..
<tseng> iwlist
<deekayen> has alienware outsourced support to India yet?
<bolivar> the apple actually comes out cheaper if one considers the level of support you get with applecare
<bolivar> they provide shipping from nigeria and back
<bolivar> if needed
<bolivar> no one else will touch that
<JanneM> bolivar: if you don't get a clear - preferably written - answer, I would assume they won't actually cover it in a reasonable way
<punkass> tseng: doh..thanks
<bolivar> the lady at apple said...if someone cant get to you we ship it in country, if they cant fix it in country we send it back to the usa, everything is paid, not matter how many times by apple
<bolivar> thats hard to beat if true
<mojo> hello all Ubuntu users
<bolivar> thats why ive been trying to find someone whos used that service
<mojo> I'm just a noob in Debian world
<mojo> I hope ppl can help me
<bolivar> hi mojo
<mojo> I don't know how to install Deb file
<bolivar> with apt?
<mojo> can someone show me how
<mojo> apt?
<bolivar> is it a true debian package?
<mojo> never used b4 - I just use RPM all the time
<mojo> yes
<mojo> filename.deb
<mojo> can u show me the syntax?
<bolivar> is ubuntu installed?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> apt --? filename.deb????
<bolivar> click computer, system configuration, synaptic
<mojo> ok
<mojo> next?
<bolivar> should get a box for your user password
<bolivar> enter that
<mojo> yup
<bolivar> click refresh in the upper right
<mojo> yes
<mojo> done
<bolivar> make sure the package isnt available here first
<bolivar> a package compiled for debian proper isnt recommended
<mojo> yes
<bolivar> you found it?
<mojo> nope
<mojo> ah
<mojo> u don't get me
<mojo> I just get cedega debian package from their websitew
<mojo> now I just want to install them
<tseng> dpkg -i cedega.dev
<tseng> deb
<mojo> oh
<mojo> thx
<mojo> thx
<tseng> nps
<bolivar> i just thought it best that you look in the ubuntu repos first
<mojo> I can't get to root
<mojo> to install the thing
<bolivar> sudo
<tseng> bolivar: ...
<bolivar> yes tseng?
<tseng> bolivar: cedega = winex
<tseng> you only get the package from them
<bolivar> gotcha
<punkass> they still charging for it?
<mojo> tseng: I've never used sudo b4
<tseng> ya
<tseng> mojo: its easy
<phlaegel> sudo dpkg -i filename
<tseng> sudo <command>
<mojo> tseng: can u show me step by step
<cgdef> this is kinda embaracing but I just installed ubunty and I don't remember it asking me for a root password
<mojo> oh
<mojo> that easy
<cgdef> is there a default one?
<mojo> let me try
<tseng> cgdef: no
<tseng> there is no root user
<tseng> use sudo
<cgdef> oh man
<punkass> everything is sudo and your own password
<tseng> you should do that anyway
<tseng> on any distro
<phlaegel> it's good practice, but most people are too lazy to set it up. ubuntu starts you off that way, and it's a good thing.
<mdz> there is a root user; it simply has a disabled password by default
<mojo> tseng: fail, it said "status database area is locked by another process"
<cgdef> ok is there a way to reset the root password
<mdz> mojo: you still have synaptic open
<mojo> tseng: Im running Synaptic rite now
<mdz> cgdef: FAQ
<tseng> yeah
<mojo> oh!
<mojo> oh! thx ^o^
<cgdef> btw ubuntu is awsome props for whoever thought it out :)
<mojo> I begin to love Ubuntu more than Fedora CORE 2, Ubuntu is fast and now I have chance to know how the Debian geeks like
<cgdef> well I was using Slackware up untill now
<mojo> tseng: are there Deb package for Flash? or I have to use tgz package
<cgdef> the BSD init is faster but not worth dealing with the rest of the crap :(
<tseng> mojo: no idea
<cgdef> mojo I believe there is binary install file for Flash
<cgdef> works on every distro
<mojo> u know where?
<mojo> I know the binary tgz from official website
<cgdef> flash.com
<cgdef> yeah same thing
<mdz> cgdef: thanks for the praise
<cgdef> np
<mojo> but I'm looking for deb one, so later I can use on my sister PC, I'm going to storm on her PC, all Windows to Linux, must be fun
<swan_> libflash0   ?
<subterrific> mdz: ok, got my kernel built with initrd this time...rebooting
<mojo> tseng: will next version ship HelixPlayer?
<punkass> ok just having an issue with the lid of my laptop..
<punkass> when i close it the backlite stays on and when i reopen it all i am left with is a blank screen
<punkass> with a flashing cursor
<tseng> mojo: it will ship some movie player that doesnt suck
<tseng> mojo: TBA
<mojo> tseng: TBA???
<tseng> to be announced
<tseng> its not decided which one sucks least.
<mojo> oh
<punkass> i have to say the new realplayer10 is actually pretty good..tho i dont think it uses alsa
<cgdef> ok if the root acount is disabled when you first install would setting a password for it enable the account or you have to do something else?
<cgdef> the FAQ is not very clear about that
<jdub> cgdef: use sudo
<mojo> tseng: is the Solitaire on GNOME 2.8 use Vector GFX yet? The card pic in my PC is blurred
* whiprush hopes to see totem as the default
<tseng> no most of the games arent entirely svg yet
<mojo> i see
<mojo> tseng: I found kernel-nvidia common in Synaptic, so do I need to download pkg from nvidia.com?
<tseng> no
<tseng> its in an ubuntu mirror
<tseng> i did apt-get install nvidia-glx
<mojo> oh
<punkass> i couldnt find nvidia-glx earlier
<mojo> let me try
<WareHajime> It sucks ATi doesn't make good drivers for Linux.
<mojo> tseng: is that the lastest version? Do I need to conf Xfree86-4.conf?
<WareHajime> I want an nvidia now :(
<punkass> a friend of mine was installing it and i told him to get it and it kept saying it wasnt there
<tseng> ...
<tseng> mojo: yes
<punkass> so i looked on the ftp site and couldnt find it either
<wm_eddie> I was pretty impressed when I installed ati's drivers on my roommates computer today.
<tseng> need to change driver "nv" to driver "nvidia"
<matt2> Lol I'm still running a gf3.. so sad, but at least the drivers WORK
<WareHajime> I dunno how you got it to work then wm_eddie.
<wm_eddie> (specifically the xf86Config configuration program.
<WareHajime> if you can help me that be generous I can't get it to work at all in ubuntu.
<wm_eddie> It was really straight forward, but he wasn't using ubuntu...
<WareHajime> =/ I got it to work in Slackware 10
<elmaya> where do i change the runlevel for not to start gdm at boot?
<punkass> when i power down i get: acip_power_off called and it just sits there
<punkass> acpi*
<WareHajime> wm_eddie: I do agree they do run smoothly though.
<wm_eddie> I wonder why 2.4's apm works on my laptop, but not 2.6's
<subterrific> wooo
<subterrific> i have sound!
<punkass> anythougts?
<punkass> any thoughts?*
<subterrific> mdz: want this kernel patch for testing? its working great. it auto loaded the driver at boot and everything
<whiprush> man I love ubuntu, everything is working so well.
<elmaya> almost.. everything
<matt2> what's not?
<elmaya> i have issues with my sound card
<subterrific> elmaya: what card?
<matt2> =(
<wm_eddie> ubuntu works awesome... except apm and sound...
<wm_eddie> and neither are very fixable :(
<matt2> a..p..m?
<elmaya> intel8x0 its working now after disabling partport or some module called like that
<Dashiva> what's wrong with sound
<subterrific> i just patched the ubuntu kernel to use the latest ALSA, which fixes a lot of sound issues
<crimsun> elmaya: yep, disable lpt in bios
<matt2> My sound worked right off the bat
<wm_eddie> lucky...
<subterrific> my sound didn't work, but its working now with this patched kernel
<subterrific> cat /proc/asound/version
<subterrific> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).
<elmaya> but totem keeps saying no /dev/dsp
<subterrific> Compiled on Sep 18 2004 for kernel 2.6.8.1.
<subterrific> elmaya: that means it didn't load any modules
<wm_eddie> elmaya: I get the same problem.
<elmaya> xmms works
<elmaya> gnixe also
<wm_eddie> :(
<subterrific> hrm
<wm_eddie> Nothing works for me...
<Dashiva> oh
<wm_eddie> they all say no /dev/dsp...
<Dashiva> you need the snd-pcm-oss and snd-seq-oss modules
<subterrific> wm_eddie: what sound card?
<elmaya> rhytmbox and totem say that
<Dashiva> they weren't loaded by default
<Dashiva> er aren't
<nbcthreat> I'm having difficulty with the 3com "hurricane" combo ethernet card on my IBM X21. Uses the 3c59x module, same as Knoppix, which detects and uses that without any problems. Keeps giving errors on the DHPC command. Any ideas?
<m_tthew> wm_eddie it's possible a bug report with lspci -v output would be helpful, if those modules didn't load
<Dashiva> they don't load by default
<wm_eddie> subterrific: cs4232
<crimsun> elmaya: /dev/dsp is oss
<crimsun> elmaya: "default" is alsa
<Dashiva> you need them in /etc/modules
<Dashiva> or else you don't have oss emulation
<elmaya> well that kinda sucks hehe
<Dashiva> it's a 2 second fix
<wm_eddie> I still need to get the stupid java sdk installed on this thing...
<jdub> wm_eddie: see the wiki
<wm_eddie> On the official site?
<subterrific> jdub: who do i submit kernel patches to? mdz?
<daniels> subterrific: bugzilla
<jdub> subterrific: bugzilla or -devel would probably be best
<subterrific> k
<whiprush> is there a ubuntu-specific howto for nvidia drivers?
<elmaya> brb
<whiprush> nm found it on the list
<DimSum> Sigh, fucking Orinoco shite.
<wm_eddie> does ubuntu have a kernel-source package?
<DimSum> wm_eddie: Yeah, somewhere.
<DimSum> Although even if you install it, the orinoco driver gives you a "Kernel source not configured" error
<DimSum> Hence why I'm so pissed off
<crimsun> wm_eddie: apt-cache search kernel-source
<phlaegel> linux-source as well
<DimSum> Ah yes, that's what it's called
<DimSum> linux-source
<wm_eddie> ah ok
<matt2> mmmmmm dimsum
<matt2> the food
<matt2> haha
<DimSum> I'm still trying to work out who I should stab; Ubuntu for not having the Orinoco patch installed by default, or Orinoco_cs for not making decent FUCKING patches or whatever
<wm_eddie> man this gnome 2.8 is awesome
<matt2> gnome 2.8 owns me
<DimSum> Or, instead of those two, the goddamn Kismet and Airsnort developers for not making Win32 versions that actually work
<DimSum> Yeah, Gnome 2.8 looks okay
<wm_eddie> what!?! what happened with orinoco?
<DimSum> That Spatial Nautilus shite still needs to fuck off though :\
<matt2> what the hell is orinoco?
<wm_eddie> wireless card.
<matt2> DimSum, you can change it dude..
<DimSum> Orinoco = Wi-fi protocols
<phlaegel> spatial rules
<DimSum> er
<DimSum> *chipsets
<DimSum> matt2: Yes, I know
<DimSum> But it shouldn't be default
<matt2> who cares? it's not hard to change..
<DimSum> Doesn't matter
<deekayen> i use the old gnome 2.4 nautilus settings in new nautilus
<DimSum> Anyway, the package manager on Unbuntu needs work
<wm_eddie> I kind of like it.
<DimSum> It's ass-hard to see which packages to install for development
<matt2> I'm starting to like it though.. When I don't want a new window I middle click, when I do I normal click. 
<DimSum> ...
<DimSum> You do realise that in Windows 95, the default behaviour was "spatial"
<whiprush> windows 95 wasn't spatial.
<matt2> Lol dude you're so lame
<DimSum> Yes it was
<phlaegel> single click make spatial nicer as well
<whiprush> ^^^
<DimSum> And Microsoft ran a $250,000 usability study
<phlaegel> win95 was broken spatial at best
<tseng> DimSum: that wasnt even close to spatial
<djempak> DimSum, uh... so you're telling us that you used Windows 95 for a long time?
<djempak> you must've liked it
<DimSum> When IE4 was released, which added single-window browsing, and it was determined that users found the single-window per session interface much more usabl
<tseng> im not sure where youre getting your facts
<DimSum> djempak: Sure, I used it until 2K came out
<nbcthreat> can someone help me with an ethernet driver issue?
<tseng> ie4 was awful
<djempak> DimSum, you sure it was a computer... and not you dreaming?
<phlaegel> double-clicking is straight from the devil anyway :-)
<DimSum> ...
<matt2> lol
<DimSum> djempak, have you ever even used Windows?
<crimsun> there's one difference: spatial for nautilus is much more intelligent
<DimSum> No, don't answer that
<DimSum> crimsun: Erm, how so? It opens new folders in new windows
* tseng doesnt feed the troll
<whiprush> use what you want
<wm_eddie> What nautilus needs is to be more like rox-filer
<djempak> tseng, good thinking
<phlaegel> wm_eddie: it's getting there all the time.
<crimsun> DimSum: win95 didn't remember placement/position within each window
<DimSum> crimsun: Yes it did
<crimsun> i don't know what version of win95 you used then.
<phlaegel> first spatial, now the list of apps on the context menu of files... hello rox.
<subterrific> k
<wm_eddie> or perhaps a way to go up (back) one level with the mouse (for when I use the middle button)
<subterrific> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1435
<DimSum> crimsun: Windows 95 C
<subterrific> bug submitted
<phlaegel> (rox isn't really spatial, but whatever)
<DimSum> Well, I used B for a while, but then moved to C when it came out
<djempak> DimSum, win95 didn't add the information of the client statistics to a database
<crimsun> i have to agree with whiprush; this is moot.
<punkass> when i select reboot machine..it reboot fine, but when i shutdown its sits at acpi_power_down called..why is that?
<DimSum> djempak: Your point?
<wm_eddie> rox isn't spatial at all.. I think...
<DimSum> The overall experience is the same as Windows 95's Explorer
<djempak> DimSum, making sure you weren't talking nonsense ;p
<wm_eddie> but I like it.
<DimSum> Something which was god-awful, and was disabled by default as soon as IE4 with Active Desktop was released
<djempak> not from what I have experienced
<whiprush> I swear, I'm pretty sure this discussion has nothing to do with ubuntu
<tseng> active desktop was the worst
<tseng> point to select
<DimSum> Oh god.
<phlaegel> wm_eddie: no, but it's not that far off. all it really needs is for the remember settings feature to really work, and it would be, I think.
<djempak> who cares if it's like the behavior in Windows 95 anyway.
<DimSum> tseng: That's wasn't the default behaviour
<djempak> whiprush, exactly
<crimsun> i like the streamlined menus
<tseng> nautilus > win95
<tseng> im tired
<crimsun> debian's menu system is a bit out of place.
<tseng> sleep.
<DimSum> djempak: My point is, it's an inefficient interface method, and one which Gnome shouldn't have forced on their users by default
<djempak> later tseng 
<whiprush> hey wait tseng 
<DimSum> But, can we drop this?
<whiprush> you have a chance to try ifolder yet?
<phlaegel> pointless AND offtopic... isn't that what irc is for? ;-)
<tseng> sup whiprush 
<whiprush> I want you to like it so you'll package it. :D
<djempak> DimSum, then change it. it's simple. if you don't know howto change it, don't use it, don't complain
<DimSum> djempak: I have changed it.
<tseng> whiprush: like what
<djempak> DimSum, then don't complain.
<DimSum> That's not the point; the point is that it should be off by default
<whiprush> tseng: ifolder.
<DimSum> Look, I don't care. Stfu now.
<wm_eddie> ahh I have a problem launching synaptic from the menu...
<djempak> DimSum, yeah, you really should
<DimSum> My problem with Ubuntu is that it doesn't support monitor mode on Orinoco cards
<DimSum> And patching the kernel with the Orinoco 0.15RC2 driver is proving to be impossible
<tseng> whiprush: oh, right..
<tseng> im not even sure what it is
<matt2> Wait for an update or find another distro, fuck off
<wm_eddie> "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<tseng> novell ldap work alike or so
<whiprush> it's sharing folders, except over the net.
<tseng> oh
<whiprush> I'll explain it tomorrow, go sleep. :p
<DimSum> matt2: Was that directed at me? :\
<matt2> =D
<daniels> um, how do you do or clauses in Make?
<matt2> DimSum: No
<DimSum> Oh, okay, lol
<daniels> e.g. ifeq ($(ARCH), i386||x86_64)
<elmaya> :(
<matt2> easy fellah
<mdz> daniels: there's a "string in list of strings" function
<wm_eddie> hmm is linux-sources the ubuntu kernel or debian kernel?
<mdz> wm_eddie: ubuntu
<daniels> mdz: any pointers? :)
<mdz> daniels: info make
<DimSum> GODDAMN ORINOCO SHITE
<mdz> daniels: $(findstring)
<daniels> mdz: thanks
<tory> what package do I install so that I can get java crap working
<daniels> i was just in the middle of downloading make-doc, heh
<tory> and which package has win32 codecs?
<wm_eddie> ahh where's this wiki someone told me about?
<phlaegel> wiki.ubuntu.com
<elmaya> wiki wiki
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<tory> oic, w32codecs = win32 codecs
<whiprush> I'
<whiprush> I'm using the w32codecs from nerim.net, work fine for me, ymmv though
<tory> yeah, I saw your post in Linux Kung Fu
<whiprush> cool
<whiprush> the flash plugin works also
<matt2> out of the box?
<phlaegel> firefox 1.0PR installed flash for me... I was impressed.
<DimSum> Makefile:35:*** The kernel source is not configured. Stop.
<DimSum> Why? What the hell is wrong with this thing?
<whiprush> phlaegel: in your profile?
<phlaegel> whiprush: yep.
<whiprush> pimp.
<tory> http://primates.ximian.com/~glesage/stuff/firefox/ <--I found this in the Novell Linux Desktop manual. It's a really nice Industrial theme for Firefox ;)
<phlaegel> I was as surprised as anyone.
<DimSum> tory: Dead link/empty page
<tory> works for me
<whiprush> tory: you .... RULE.
<tory> whiprush: I don't think we're supposed to have that but whatever :P
<whiprush> heh
<DimSum> Oh I see, you have to access it with FireFuck
<tory> http://www.novell.com/documentation/nld/readme/nld_readme.html the manual is here
<jdub> tory: niiiiiice
<tory> I've been trying to get into that beta since june
<matt2> phlaegel: how do you install firefox 1.0?
<whiprush> tory: yeah me too, I keep calling my local novell guy
<whiprush> they say that there will be a public beta for sure though
<phlaegel> matt2: I just downloaded, extracted, and ran.
<DimSum> Come on, someone here must know what the hell my error message means
<matt2> phlaegel: awesome.. thanks
<phlaegel> matt2: same way I would have in windows, actually.
<tory> whiprush: I was told that the public beta would be out in August. Then I read an article where Christ Stone said that the beta wouldn't come out :(
<tory> Chris
<DimSum> "Makefile:35:*** The kernel source is not configured. Stop."
<whiprush> :(
<DimSum> I just installed the goddamn source
<whiprush> "The final release of NLD will default to using the k3b CD and DVD burning application."
<phlaegel> DimSum: did you configure it?
<DimSum> So why doesn't it work?
<whiprush> interesting
<DimSum> phlaegel: Define "configure" it
<phlaegel> make menuconfig/xconfig/gconfig etc.
<tory> I emailed some lady at novell and she said that I should just keep trying
<tory> I'm really happy with ubuntu though
<DimSum> Oh, no
<DimSum> I figured I'd have to install the driver patch first
<phlaegel> DimSum: it needs a config file to know what to build
<jdub> phlaegel: what do you want to build a kernel for?
<phlaegel> jdub: I don't. DimSum seems to want to.
<jdub> ahr
<DimSum> phlaegel: Yes, but I'm not trying to build the source
<DimSum> Just the driver
<phlaegel> I'm just pointing at the hammer, not doing the breaking ;-)
<wm_eddie> that theme rules!
<DimSum> Configured it, still doesn't work.
<jdub> DimSum: which driver?
<matt2> phlaegel: when I go to install I get "couldn't load xpistub library.. any idea?
<DimSum> Orinoco 0.15RC2
<DimSum> Need to put the card into Monitor Mode
<wm_eddie> man, when I boot into 2.4 my mouse no longer works.
<wm_eddie> hmm...
<phlaegel> matt2: install what? firefox? don't run the installer... just run it.
<matt2> phlaegel: so I have to extract it to my current firefox dir?
<phlaegel> matt2: no, extract it wherever you like, and run the script named firefox in that dir
<phlaegel> I keep it in ~/local/firefox, so I run ~/local/firefox/firefox to open it
<matt2> Hmm.. maybe I need a different file? Mine only has the installers when I extract
<phlaegel> ah. then you should download the installerless version :-)
<DimSum> That's it, it's time to committ suicide.
<matt2> errr okkk if I can find it =D
<DimSum> *comitt
<whiprush> I keep mine in ~firefox and then put that dir in .hidden so it doesn't get in my way.
<phlaegel> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/0.10/
<whiprush> dude I found this extension that puts play buttons and stuff on the bottom bar in firefox
<whiprush> controls rhythmbox and everything
<phlaegel> woohoo... play buttons everywhere!! ;-)
<matt2> ahah thx phlaegel.. now I'll see if this works
<whiprush> this industrial skin is sweet, thanks tory
<tory> no problem
<tory> look at the preferences
<tory> it looks so nice
<whiprush> yeah I noticed
<whiprush> the icons in the menus too, File, etc.
<tory> yep
<punkass> anyone know the grub syntax to stop apic from loading
<punkass> apparently thats my powerdown problem
<tory> noapic?
<punkass> where tho?
<punkass> at the end of the kernel line?
<tory> I think so
<punkass> ok trying it now
<matt2> phlaegel: Success! Thanks.. I like how they got flash right too.. =D
<matt2> now I can watch salad fingers
<wm_eddie> WHY!
<wm_eddie> stupid mouse....
<punkass> well that didnt work still get: acpi_power_off called
<tory> I'm just searching google for crap
<tory> Pass acpi=off noapic nolapic options when booting. ... 
<punkass> yeah thats what i hve be doing
<tory> oh
<punkass> no that...searching google :)
<matt2> punkass: Had to re-install.. think you could send me a link to the dvd file once again, worked a charm last time
<tory> ah
<punkass> one sec
<matt2> punkass: Thanks alot bro
<punkass> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb
<punkass> np
<matt2> perfect, it's appreciated
<tory> does slashdot look screwed up in firefox for anyone else? when the big ad shows up it squishes the articles next to the sections box on the left
<whiprush> no problems here
<punkass> looks fine here
<tory> it must be because I'm using Arial
<matt2> try refreshing a bunch of times..
<matt2> it seems to go back and forth for me.. weird
<tory> matt2: yeah, same for me
<phlaegel> happens for me sometimes
<tory> when the ad is gone it's fine
<matt2> seems pretty random
<phlaegel> changing font size helps
<punkass> tory: thanks man that nolapic worked like a charm
<tory> punkass: cool B)
<JanneM> there's a firefox bug for t'it
<matt2> it's not that big of a deal.
<punkass> yes..now i just have to figure out the close/opening of the lid 
<punkass> tory: doh..no with those commands my battery meter doesnt work 
<punkass> now*
<tory> maybe that's because of the acpi=off thing?
<tory> I have no idea :/
<punkass> didnt put that one in
<matt2> hmmm and now I CAN'T get dvds to play... strange
<tory> were they working before
<matt2> totally. ANd then I had to re-install when I realized my original image was corrupt
<punkass> tory: update: just used nolapic and seems to be fine now
<tory> awesome
<phlaegel> matt2: have you switched to totem-xine and installed libdvdcss2 since reinstalling?
<punkass> indeed
<punkass> i bet he forgot totem-xine :)
<matt2> punkass: I installed totem-xine but how do I run it? I was using gxine before.. tried it now and nope..
<matt2> =D
<punkass> you just launch totem
<punkass> it will use xine
<matt2> god damnit.. that's kinda what I figured
<wm_eddie> Ok, if I switch ubuntu to the debian 2.4 kernel I get working apm
<wm_eddie> but my mouse doesn't work...
<punkass> apm?
<wm_eddie> apm is old acpi
<punkass> ah right
<punkass> what problem are you haveing?
<wm_eddie> 2.6's apm doesn't work with my laptop
<punkass> well i was just having the same problem
<punkass> it wouldnt power down all the way
<wm_eddie> 2.4's does, but ubuntu is made for 2.6 and I have all sorts of problems...
<punkass> all i had to do was add nolapic to the end of the kernel line in menu.lst
<wm_eddie> I'll try that.
<wm_eddie> nolapic?
<punkass> yup
<punkass> tho i am still struggling with the lid..
<punkass> OMG!
<matt2> hmmmm.. so I dpkg -i the .deb file.. then installed totem-xine. I dunno, seems odd that it doesn't work now
<punkass> it fixed the lid problem too! w00t
<phlaegel> matt2: which deb file?
<matt2> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb
<matt2> maybe it has wrong permissions now? weird..
<tory> why not just "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<phlaegel> ah. I just use the marillat source.
<matt2> I think I did that as well
<matt2> What's marillat?
<phlaegel> a source for the packages of questionable legality, like css and mplayer.
<matt2> ahhh.. nice
<wm_eddie> uhh...
<matt2> can't find plugin. i JUST installed it.. stupid program 
<wm_eddie> what do you do when your keyboard stopped working...
<jdub> wm_eddie: window. unplug. fling!
<phlaegel> plug it back in? ;-)
<punkass> lol
<punkass> was that after the nolapic thing?
<wm_eddie> hard to plug laptop keyboards back in.
<wm_eddie> punkass: no, I missed it...
<punkass> oh
<punkass> k
<wm_eddie> so I was pressing ctrl+alt+delete...
<WareHajime> Has anyone gotten ati radeaons working with ubuntu O.o?
<phlaegel> WareHajime: mine just worked
<WareHajime> @_@
<WareHajime> You got direct rendering to work?
<punkass> wm_eddie: can u just reboot?
<phlaegel> WareHajime: lemme check... it's in my test box
<WareHajime> if you did tell me what method did you use to install.
<wm_eddie> yeah, with the power button
<matt2> ok so I'm going to reboot.. you never know
<WareHajime> I am completely stumped getting the new drivers to work with direct rendering on.
<matt2> lol
<matt2> brb
<neighborlee> anyone know off hand where bittorrent is after apt-get'ing? ;(...its not working in mozilla i'm afraid....
<whiprush>  /usr/bin/btdownloadcurses
<whiprush> or btdownloadgui
<phlaegel> WareHajime: hm, guess not. I didn't think to check it before. :(
<whiprush> depending on what you prefer
<neighborlee> whiprush, kewl thx!!
<wm_eddie> strange the alsa modules seem to be loading correctly...
<WareHajime> dope ><
<WareHajime> I was starting to have hope when you told me you got it work.
<WareHajime> I am leaning more into buying an Nvidia.
<phlaegel> it's ati though, so uh, good luck.
<phlaegel> I only have that card because it's in a machine I built for windows/games.
<WareHajime> That's the same reason I have it but even in windows the drivers have been ticking me off.
<wm_eddie> well nolapic didn't work....
<WareHajime> It's a great card just the drivers defeat the purpose of the card.
<phlaegel> of course, the only pc game I've played in the last six months is a few hours of WoW, but oh well.
<matt2> Lol so that worked
<matt2> But only in gxine.. any ideas why I can't get totem to play my dvds?
<wm_eddie> omg 2:30?
<crimsun> ten minutes later :p
<WareHajime> Well while I was in slackware matt I used to get this "NAV" error at first. Found out just have to install the libdvdssc thingy I recall.
<WareHajime> It made totem work dunno why your having that problem.
<matt2> WareHajime: I've got that installed, and that's why it runs in gxine now.. but thanks
<matt2> Lol east-coasters
<matt2> why are you geeks inside on a saturday anyways??? I think I've got strep and I'm pissed off it ruined my weekend..
<matt2> But i did learn about ubuntu! awesome..
<phlaegel> you answered your own question
<matt2> lol yes I did.. yes I did
<wm_eddie> yeah, ubuntu came out just in time to ruin our non-existant weekends.
<matt2> =D
<daniels> *yours*? ;)
<matt2> Well I live on campus at a university so it's hard NOT to have a life here
<wm_eddie> When I lived on campus I had no life.
<matt2> fucking strep though.. haha.
<matt2> Eh, it's possible
<matt2> I was directing all of that to umm.. DimSum anyways
<wm_eddie> well, I need to figure out how to get ubuntu to forget about udev
<matt2> what's it messing up?
<phlaegel> why?
<DimSum> ?
* DimSum back
<matt2> lol
<DimSum> What'd I miss?
<matt2> Nothing much.. 
<wm_eddie> it's working fine except apm, and apm is very important on a laptop.
<wm_eddie> but apm works fine on 2.4 but not much else.  And I think it's because it's relying on udev.
<wm_eddie> so if I get devfs running, it should be fine.
<DimSum> Okay
<DimSum> Well
<DimSum> Someone fix this shite.
<matt2> Well I'm still a geek through the week.. lol. But right now I kindof want to spread the word of ubuntu to the gentoo forums
<wm_eddie> time for bed
<phlaegel> ew, devfs.
<matt2> devfs bleh
<wm_eddie> I know... but sometimes you have to make sacrifices...
<phlaegel> can't you just add some udev rules to create devfs-style links?
<DimSum> Surely I cannot be the ONLY FUCKING PERSON who wants to use Orinoco cards in Monitor Mode on Linux?
<whiprush> phlaegel: bleh, the firefox trunk builds don't seem to have the gtk2.4 dialogs on by default anymore. :(
<DimSum> And if I'm not, why the FUCK isn't the process a little bit goddamn easier
<wm_eddie> DimSum: I'll tackly that problem when I get there.
<phlaegel> whiprush: :(
<daniels> DimSum: please remain polite
<DimSum> I am polite.
<DimSum> I'm considering just paying someone a few hundred quid to fix this for me :\
<DimSum> Because I can't be dealing with this now
<DimSum> It's 7:50am and I still haven't slept
<whiprush> phlaegel: ah, file open has the right dialog, download still doesn't though.
<matt2> Lol dude, you should probably sleep
<dieman> DimSum: the rest of us just use host_ap prism cards :P
<dieman> DimSum: or cisco, but the prism cards are optimal
<DimSum> I need to get this in Monitor Mode, though.
<DimSum> Anyway, I got it to compile
<daniels> DimSum: most people wouldn't usually consider profanities like that polite, but anyway.  when you run dmesg, what version of the orinoco driver gets reported?
* whiprush has an orinico but doesn't use it in monitor mode though
<phlaegel> whiprush: too bad download is the more used one
<whiprush> yeah
<DimSum> 0.13e
<DimSum> Hence the problem.
<DimSum> Needs to be 0.15RC2
<matt2> can anyone tell me what orinico even is? Never heard of it before..
<DimSum> Anyway, I just compiled 0.15
<DimSum> Now I have an bunch of .o files
<DimSum> Where do I copy them to?
* whiprush heads off to bed
<daniels> can you run 'make install'? does it have a README?
<DimSum> Nope, and yes
<DimSum> Just says to simply run make
<daniels> ok
<matt2> or I could.. google it. haha
<daniels> run find  /lib/modules/$(uname 0r)/kernel -name orinoco
<daniels> er
<daniels> uname -r, not uname 0r
<daniels> and '*orinoco*', not orinoco
<daniels> and replace it there
<DimSum> "Paths must precede expression"
<DimSum> oh
<DimSum> sec
<DimSum> Nope, same error
<daniels> when you run find /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel -name \*orinoco\* ?
<DimSum> No, without the slashes ;P
<DimSum> But you didn't say to use slashes
<DimSum> Anyway, those files don't match the .o files that I just compiled
<punkass> can i tell a laucher that i want to run an application as root?
<DimSum> Oh wait, they do
<punkass> launcher*
<daniels> right
<daniels> so remove them, and copy the ones you just compiled into that path
<daniels> DimSum: as a final step, could you please run dpkg -S orinoco_cs.o ?
<DimSum> Yeah, secx
<DimSum> *sec
<DimSum> "Orinoco_cs.o* not found
<DimSum> *orinoco_cs
<DimSum> gimme a sec, need to fix something
<punkass> gksudo..give a pw box...good enough for me
<daniels> DimSum: try dpkg -S orinoco
<DimSum> Same result as before
<DimSum> When I ran the find
<DimSum> linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386: /lib/modules/blahblah
<daniels> oh, right
<daniels> thanks
<DimSum> So what now, reboot?
<daniels> um, do lsmod
<daniels> and rmmod everything listed that's airo or orinoco or whatever
<daniels> then modprobe them
<daniels> and you should have monitor mode
<DimSum> Not working
<DimSum> Says it's in use
<daniels> https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1438
<DimSum> I'll just reboot; will probably be easier
<daniels> take your wireless interfaces down with ifconfig, then
<daniels> (bear in mind i don't own a working laptop, let alone an orinoco card)
<DimSum> Ah
<DimSum> I'm using this from a desktop box ;P
<DimSum> That's weird...
<whiprush> I have to wonder what you need monitor mode on a desktop for.
<DimSum> The wireless card isn't showing up under ifconfig
<DimSum> :\
<DimSum> eth0 is, as well as lo
<DimSum> but not eth1
<DimSum> :\
<DimSum> Why the hell...
<punkass> umm.. did u add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<daniels> try ifconfig -a
<daniels> if they're not up, you won't see them per default
<DimSum> Was too lazy; just added it in Networking Preferences
<DimSum> should show up in a sec
<punkass> ah..same difference
<DimSum> okay, it's up
<DimSum> Hah, Network Settings just hung/crashed
<DimSum> rebooting
<goatboy_> am I just not seeing them, or are there no nvidia-glx/kernel module packages for amd64?
<DimSum> <flame>The question is, why are you using AMD64 in the first place?</flame>
<DimSum> What?!?!?!
<DimSum> iwpriv monitor: no private ioctls
<DimSum> Invalid command: Monitor
<DimSum> GODDAMNIT
<jdub> goatboy_: i think they're coming
<daniels> DimSum: i suggest you send a mail to the orinoco users' list, if there is one, or google for similar problems/etc
<fabbione> goatboy_: they are on the way...
<goatboy_> oh, ok.
<goatboy_> thanks!
<whiprush> heyya goatboy_ 
<whiprush> you finally switch?
<DimSum> :\ mailing list scare me
<DimSum> And there's nothing on google, sadly
<DimSum> Goddamnit, I tried so hard tonight :(
<elmaya> doing what?
<DimSum> Who, me?
<elmaya> yup
<DimSum> Trying to get Orinoco 0.15RC2 installed on Ubuntu
<elmaya> oh
<bad_ronald> I just set up Ubuntu and I have a problem...
<bad_ronald> the sound isn't working
<bad_ronald> Is this common, did I miss something?
<punkass> bad_ronald: on a laptop?
<bad_ronald> no, desktop
<punkass> hmm..could be oss drivers are getting loaded before the alsa ones
<bad_ronald> It's a dell 1.8 GHz with 256MB ram, and a generic dell soundcard
<DimSum> Lol, I've never gotten sound to work on Linux
<punkass> run   lsmod  and paste the contents here: http://paste.plone.org/
<punkass> lol
<elmaya> hehe my xmms doesn't remind the las skin used :(
<bad_ronald> that was retarded, sorry
<bad_ronald> I posted it at the url
<punkass> hmmm..doesnt look like any oss modules are loaded
<punkass> what do u get when u run alsamixer
<DimSum> whoa
<DimSum> That's weird...
<matt2> err.. nother stupid problem. Wmv files this time..
<bad_ronald> the master volume is at 100%
<DimSum> orinoco 0.15rc2STA (david gibson blah blah blah)
<DimSum> eth1: ready
<punkass> is there MM  at the top?
<DimSum> dmesg gives me that
<bad_ronald> no
<DimSum> And yet, I still can't get monitor mode to show up in iwpriv...
<punkass> matt2: w32codecs
<bad_ronald> MM is at the top of "Master M" and "headphon"
<bad_ronald> and 3D Contr
<bad_ronald> with PCM at 71
<bad_ronald> everything else is 0
<elmaya> try xmms with alsa output
<punkass> move to Master and hit M
<matt2> punkass: Already installed? Maybe only mplayer can access them?
<punkass> hmm let me give it a shot
<bad_ronald> alright, now master reads mm at top with 0<>0 at the bottom
<matt2> if not I can find them
<punkass> bad_ronald: you want no MM at the top and full volume
<punkass> MM just means that channel is muted
<bad_ronald> ah
<punkass> make sure PCM is at full to
<crimsun> unless you have a sblive. Then you want it no higher than 66%
<bad_ronald> does master m need to have no "mm" at the top too
<bad_ronald> ?
<crimsun> correct, bad_ronald 
<bad_ronald> It won't let me change Master M, if I click Masterm and hit m it just switches master
<madscience> can anyone help me with an nvidia driver issue?
<crimsun> what sort of issue?
<madscience> I switched from the i386 kernel-image to the k7
<punkass> bad_ronald: when u play music with say xmms or rythmbox do u get an error or does it just play with no sound
<torb> Hello, has anyone installed the proprietary nvidia-drivers om amd64? There doesn't 
<bad_ronald> it just plays with no sound
<DimSum> OMG IT WORKS
<DimSum> OMFG IT WORKS!
<DimSum> YAY!
* DimSum parties!
<punkass> lol
<torb> seem to be a nvidia-glx package
<madscience> ever since I did that, I have to manually dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-k7 to get into X
<DimSum> Omg yaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<DimSum> That, ladies and gentlemen, is awesome.
<punkass> so it must be alsa volumes...u checked the gnome volume?
<madscience> I've tried reinstalling, and uninstalling and installing the linux-restricted-modules and all the nvidia modules.
<madscience> didn't help
<crimsun> madscience: is "nvidia" listed in /etc/modules?
<jdub> madscience: did you try "dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86" once the nvidia module was loaded?
<bad_ronald> I was using the terminal Alsamixer app, I'm trying the gui version...
<punkass> matt2: well i am watching a wmv on totem
<DimSum> Well, it only took me 9 hours to get it working this time
<DimSum> I'm getting faster
<punkass> ok
<madscience> yes, without the priority
<crimsun> madscience: does /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko exist?
<bad_ronald> ok that did it, thx
<punkass> np
<madscience> it's not in /etc/modules, shall I add it?
<punkass> DimSum, i know how you feel..i just fought with wireless, sound and acpi for a day and a half
<crimsun> madscience: yes. echo "nvidia" >> /etc/modules
<punkass> but i too have conquered.
<madscience> it is in :/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-k7/kernel/drivers/video
<matt2> punkass: cool.. umm any idea what to apt-get?
<madscience> k, brb if it works, a bit longer if it doesn't
<matt2> I tried searching but couldn't see anything..
<punkass> matt2: umm i dont think i apt-got anything
<punkass> just used those w32codecs
<matt2> did you point to them any way?
<punkass> nope...one sec i will try to set it up on my laptop
<matt2> excellent, thanks
<matt2> I think they're on my system somewhere. I would really like to have totem handle everything
<DimSum> punkass: Good man :)
<madscience> thanks crimson, it worked like a charm
<crimsun> np at all
<durand> hi,  how do I install wvdial in ubuntu?
<madscience> strange that it didn't add automatically?
<cef> daniels: you about?
<punkass> matt2: works on my laptop too
* cef pokes daniels with a bunch of video cards
<daniels> cef: hey yo :)
<daniels> heh!
<daniels> more? you're a machine!
<cef> daniels: just got a few things to do, then I can drop them by
<matt2> thanks for checking.. by default eh? Wow.. that's pretty strange too. Since I really haven't done anything yet
<cef> found a SiS 6326 and an ATI Rage Mobility-P
<daniels> cef: nice! well, whenever is fine -- thanks again :)
<cef> daniels: no probs
<daniels> x code is scary.
<daniels> #if 1
<daniels> #define BIOS_SIZE 0x10000
<daniels> #else /* a bug in DGUX requires this - let's try it */
<daniels> #define BIOS_SIZE (0x10000 - 1)
<daniels> #endif
<punkass> matt2: yeah havent done anything..except for reboots
<jedi> daniels: my gosh, you have my sympathies :)
<matt2> yeah, might need to reboot for THIS as well.. thanks anyways
<cef> daniels: all X code is scary..that's why you work with it *grin*
<daniels> heh
<DimSum> daniels, finally got the Orinoco crap working
<daniels> cef: something i did in a previous life?
<cef> daniels: possibly.. or mebbe in this one
<DimSum> Only weird thing going on now is that I can't run AirSnort from a shortcut.. have to run it from the console
<DimSum> Otherwise it gives me a "cannot put the card into Monitor Mode" error
<DimSum> :\
* cef remembers certain choice words on debian-devel
<daniels> cef: heh.
<jdub> oh man
<jdub> i love it when hardware just works
<jdub> i just plugged in pipka's airo card
<jdub> *yoink*
<daniels> word.
<jdub> ready to roll
<cef> jdub: heh.. pcm-352?
<jdub> cef: hrm?
<cef> jdub: model number of the card
<jdub> hrm, dunno
<TerminX> it's pretty cool that wireless worked without you even knowing the model
<cef> jdub: just don't expect the kernel driver to handle the card disconnecting and reconnecting
<cef> jdub: as in removal and reinsertion
<jdub> TerminX: they're all handled by the one driver ;)
<jdub> cef: oh? really?
<jdub> cef: LET'S SEE ABOUT THAT
<cef> jdub: depends on the card
<TerminX> jdub: still
<TerminX> it's pretty cool
<Tomcat_> Will Atheros cards work out of the box?
<cef> jdub: the card I have dies (not predictable).. just depends what the kernel is doing at the time
<jdub> cef: no problems ;-)
<jdub> Tomcat_: we have drivers for them
<Tomcat_> Good. ;)
<tuo2> hmm.
<Tomcat_> I won't try as my laptop won't work well with Ubuntu, but it's good to know.
<cef> Tomcat_: why not?
<Tomcat_> It's a K6 300 w/ 48 MB RAM... too old probably.
<Tomcat_> I'm happy that xfce works with Firefox quite well... but that's already as much as the laptop can do.
<cef> ram is probably the biggest issue
<crimsun> Tomcat_: it'll do just fine
<Tomcat_> Yep... but I can't make it bigger, because I can't open the part with the RAM :\
<crimsun> Tomcat_: i installed Ubuntu yesterday at the installfest on a P/233 with 32 MB RAM
<cef> Tomcat_: know that feeling.. I've got a PIII-600 with 128 meg.. can't put more in it
<Tomcat_> crimsun: And it worked well?
<Tomcat_> I seriously doubt it...
<crimsun> Tomcat_: i had to manually partition (cfdisk), mkswap, and swapon before the network was probed, but otherwise it worked fine.
<Tomcat_> I hat KDE on that laptop *once*... since KDE is so heavyweight on graphics (just like GNOME) it was very slow.
<Tomcat_> -t+d
<crimsun> well
<crimsun> once you get it installed, it'll run - just a bit sluggishly
<crimsun> the issue for this particular computer was the 32 MB RAM
<Tomcat_> I guess I'll rather stay on regular Debian and xfce then. :)
<crimsun> the installer really hurts on 32 MB
<Tomcat_> Because it works... and I don't use much software except the browser and the tty, so it's okay.
<crimsun> but once I created 500 MB swap and mounted it, all was well.
<Tomcat_> I probably have to wait for an Ubuntu Live CD before trying it.
<Tomcat_> I don't have enough harddisk on it to try it next to my regular Debian.
<matt2> That installation was SO nice
<matt2> Why can't all installers be like that? Stupid distros..
<matt2> Hmmm.. anybody using bit torrent?
<subterrific> matt2: i was going to try azureus sometime
<subterrific> i just installed sun's java and got the mozilla java plugin working
<subterrific> i'll do that right now actually
<matt2> subterrific: azureus is GREAT.. I was going to ask about that cause I had it going in gentoo
<matt2> but for not I guess I'll just use btdownloadgui
<matt2> =D
<matt2> it needs java, just letting you know
<subterrific> java.com
<subterrific> download it
<matt2> That is on my to-do list for sure.. but probably tomorrow
<matt2> java.com.. really?
<matt2> ok
<subterrific> yeah, i installed it
<matt2> cool.. so it works from here. excellent
<matt2> maybe I'll try to get azureus going now too.. hehe
<subterrific> i installed it to /opt
<subterrific> then did: ln -s -f /opt/j2re1.4.2_05/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<subterrific> to get java working in firefox
<subterrific> downloading azureus right now
<subterrific> http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/azureus/Azureus_2.1.0.4_linux.GTK.tar.bz2
<subterrific> btw, when you download java, get the binary installer that IS NOT an rpm
<matt2> perfect, thanks for the info. Umm looks like i'm installing it wherever the hell it's installing lol
<subterrific> it installs it whereever you run it
<matt2> oh fuck haha
<subterrific> you probably want to move it to /opt
<matt2> gonna redo that then
<subterrific> and run it there
<matt2> no kidding. thanks
<matt2> no sarcasm meant there btw =D
<subterrific> understood :)
<jivera> What's the expected time frame on getting Ubuntu improvements pushed back into Debian?  Presumably it'll be delayed a bit since Debian's hoping to release Sarge soon, but should we be seeing any Ubuntu-goodness pushed back into Debian proper soon after?
<subterrific> anyone know off the top of their head the debian way to add things to PATH?
<matt2> yeah, thx for the info subterrific. I knew some of that (non rpm, got the azureus already) but I had no idea about the link to firefox plugins
<matt2> btw I'm new to debian but I ran gentoo for a couple years
<yawningdog> subterrific, can't you set it on your ~/.bashrc file?
<subterrific> me too, i still run debian on my amd64, but i've got a p4 at home with ubuntu and one at work with ubuntu too
<subterrific> err i still run gentoo on my amd64
<marquivon> hi everyone. i just installed ubuntu on my system and its wow. however had a few questions. how do yu get the mail notification in the panel area as in this screenshot http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/marketing/en/2004/two-eight-screenshots/html/Screenshot-3.png
<matt2> =D cool
<subterrific> yawningdog: yes, but sometimes there is a /etc way of doing it
<subterrific> marquivon: right click on panel->add to panel->mail notification?
<subterrific> inbox monitor
<subterrific> is what its called
<marquivon> there's no mail notification
<subterrific> ^^^
<yawningdog> subterrific, /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<marquivon> no that's different. uhmm i thought it'll integrated with evolution?
<matt2> subterrific: you getting that business about /usr/java as well?
<matt2> maybe install it there? Somehow I don't think so
<yawningdog> hmm... how do I install the full SDL stack (sdl-image, sdl-ttf, etc) without compiling from source?
<yawningdog> the ubuntu repositories only include the core, image and mixer
<subterrific> matt2: yeah, i know how to fix it, i'm just trying to figure out the "debian way"
<yawningdog> which would be my best bet to get sdl-ttf and sdl-net properly installed?
<matt2> subterrific: =D that's cool.. you mean changing the PATH and such yeah..
<matt2> hmmm
<yawningdog> subterrific: have you looked at /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<yawningdog> # System-wide .bashrc file for interactive bash(1) shells.
<felixdz> Good morning
<subterrific> yawningdog: found it...yay grep
<subterrific> yawningdog: /etc/profile
<marquivon> how do yu integrate evolution to the clock applet?
<marquivon> so that it shows what tasks yu have when clicking on it?
<yawningdog> thanks, I take note, may come in handy in the future :)
<Lowe> GRR it never ends > "PNG support required for GUI compilation, please install libpng and libpng-dev packages."
<matt2> lol I THOUGHT it was /etc/profile
<matt2> damn I know more than I give myself credit for sometimes lol
<yawningdog> I had problems too with libpng
<subterrific> ok
<subterrific> got it working
<felixdz> I have installed ubuntu. Got my internet working with pppoe, edited the /apt/sources.list and installed tripwire and bastille. 
<subterrific> edit /etc/profile and add /opt/j2re1.4.2_05/bin/ to your PATH
<subterrific> then source /etc/profile
<subterrific> then you can either run azuerus from the directory it was installed in
<tuo2> !
<matt2> awesome.. ok lol I swear I was looking in /etc/profile earlier but I wasn't too sure if I could add something to the path line or not
<subterrific> or cp /opt/azureus/azureus /usr/bin/azureus and make this change:
<subterrific> # get the app dir
<subterrific> #PROGRAM_DIR=`dirname "$0"`
<subterrific> #PROGRAM_DIR=`cd "$PROGRAM_DIR"; pwd`
<subterrific> PROGRAM_DIR="/opt/azureus/"
<felixdz> Previously I had knoppix installed to the harddrive which is essentially debian
<Lowe> Is libpng actually installed and it just doesn't recognize it or do i need to install that aswell -_-
<subterrific> matt2: that make sense to ya?
<matt2> ummm... now that confused me. What's with the comments?
<felixdz> The only problem I am having with ubuntu is every time I start the computer I have to run pppoeconf...
<subterrific> well thats the azureus launcher script and its meant to be run from inside the azureus directory
<yawningdog> Lowe, I think it's the first case
<felixdz> despite the fact that I wanted it to come up at boot time.
<felixdz> anybody know why this should be so?
<yawningdog> at least that's what seems to be happening to me
<subterrific> but when you copy it to /usr/bin/ you need to edit it and tell it where the azureus directory is
<matt2> Ahhh ok.. it's actually only one line?
<matt2> I'll check it out
<subterrific> so i commented out the lines where they were setting PROGRAM_DIR and i set it manually
<matt2> thankyou
<matt2> Yes I understand now
<matt2> perfect, you are very kind
<subterrific> actually leave the trailing / off the path
<subterrific> it gives a warning about that
<subterrific> so just /opt/azureus or where ever you put it
<Lowe> *cries* I need my anime, and mplayer is being gay.
<matt2> yeah mines in /opt/azureus too
<matt2> alright
<matt2> should be good to go now
<yawningdog> Lower, have you tried adding the marillat repository? It worked well enough for me
<asimon> felixdz: For me it helped to put "pppoe" into /etc/modules
<Lowe> marillat repository?
<felixdz> Thanks asimon for reply. Do you mean mv pppoe /etc/modules?
<yawningdog> it's an apt repository for media packages
<yawningdog> mplayer, xine, etc
<matt2> haha that was so successful
<subterrific> matt2: just fyi, if you want to make a launcher for it in the gnome menu/panel the azureus icon is in /opt/azureus/azureus.png
<subterrific> it looks nice too ;)
<asimon> felixdz: No, "echo pppoe >> /etc/modules"
<Lowe> uhm how do i add it? this really could help
<tuo2> Yar!
<matt2> =D cool.. yeah I saw it there.. thx though
<yawningdog> http://debian.udsu.ru/.1/debian-soft/marillat/
<matt2> I am making a launcher for it right now hehe
<yawningdog> look at the bottom of the page
<asimon> felixdz: It's a simple text file, all kernel modules in this file will be loaded during boot time.
<subterrific> the launcher won't work until you log out because of the PATH issue
<yawningdog> Lower: start synaptic and go to Preferences -> Repositories
<subterrific> unless you edit the /usr/bin/azureus and set JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR
<yawningdog> select New and enter the following settings:
<yawningdog> URL: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<yawningdog> Distribution: unstable
<yawningdog> Sections: main
<matt2> ahh I'll just log out and log back in
<matt2> Ooh have a question though. So I'm testing a port in the config wizzard and I keep getting NAT error
<yawningdog> then just hit refresh and you are set
<matt2> Now, I'm pretty sure it works but I'm wondering what this is?
<felixdz> asimon just to be clear (I am at the cookbook stage of linux learning) in a root shell type echo pppoe >> /etc/modules
<asimon> felixdz: Yes. 
<subterrific> matt2: it means you're behind a NAT
<subterrific> it will still work, just not as well
<matt2> Lol and so.. it will not work as well right.. damn that's why I get pretty crappy performance in bit torrent sometimes
<felixdz> OK Thanks I'll give it a try. As well as noting it in my Linux in a nutshell so I don't have to ask the same question twice!
<subterrific> matt2: you have a dsl/cable router?
<matt2> I'm on the universities res net so.. yeah, not much I can do about that I guess
<Lowe> I got failed to download all indexes
<subterrific> oh
<matt2> yeah, I plug into the wall lol
<yawningdog> hmm...
<subterrific> yeah, they are definitely blocking the bittorrent port, hehe
<matt2> those fuckers.. well, it gives me the option to change it..
<subterrific> you could find out if they give you any open ports and change it
<matt2> but I'm trying other high ones and they don't seem to work.
<mteira> Have you tested the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor?
<asimon> felixdz: You can also edit the file with any text editor.
<subterrific> yeah, you'd need a pretty stupid sys admin for them to leave any ports open for you
<matt2> yeah.. but I wonder what ports.. well 80 works for sure, I get killer speeds on 80
<mteira> The frequency it shows for me goes from negative numbers to more than 1.000 Ghz.
<matt2> yeah I don't think that's happening
<Lowe> how do i get the one with the gui? i don't see it listed
<subterrific> well what does ifconfig say your ip is?
<felixdz> TTFN
<matt2> is there any way I can test for an open port?
<subterrific> i'll port scan you and tell you if anything is open
<mteira> I will look for a bug report on this.
<matt2> 142.104.55.196
<matt2> lol awesome
<yawningdog> Lower: it's included on the standard package
<matt2> I guess I can't port scan myself. Yeah I used to port scan back in the day.. oh yeah
<yawningdog> grr... s/Lower/Lowe
<Lowe> but the package is called mplayer no gui
<asimon> matt2: Search for "shields up" via Google, first hit, there's a port scanner.
<matt2> asimon:thx, can I port scan myself?
<subterrific> matt2: well at least you've got a public ip, thats a plus
<matt2> subterrific: why? 
<asimon> matt2: This site will scan your ports and print the results.
<matt2> ahhh perfect, thanks
<yawningdog> Lowe: there are several packages
<yawningdog> install the one tuned for your architecture
<yawningdog> for example, I chose mplayer-k7
<subterrific> matt2: looks like you've got a few open ports
<Lowe> I will install k6 lol >_>
<matt2> subterrific: Perfect! I want high speeds
<matt2> lol
<subterrific> if this scan is right, your sysadmin is an idiot
<matt2> subterrific: A bunch of hippies over here in victoria
<subterrific> he left open all the microsoft ports...yay trojans/virii
<Lowe> yawningdog i get a lot of errors now
<matt2> subterrific: EVERYONE gets worms over here.. and I help fix their damn computers
<Lowe> says missing dependcys
<subterrific> matt2: try 6969
<ich> hi
<ich> how can iget pppoe working?
<matt2> subterrific, will do
<felixdz> pppoeconf
<ich> where to get?
<matt2> unable to test..
<matt2> is the message. Like if I were to test 80 or something
<matt2> so maybe he's not such an idiot lol
<ich> ?
<ich> pppoeconf, where can i get it?
<subterrific> what does it say when you try 6969?
<subterrific> cause i'm not showing that 80 is open
<felixdz> pppoeconf comes free with ubuntu
<matt2> Says unable to test
<yawningdog> Lowe, which dependencies?
<subterrific> hrm
<matt2> Hmm well 80 has full bandwidth, that's for sure
<asimon> ich: It should be already installed. Just type "sudo pppoeconf" from a command line.
<matt2> whereas kazaa is bottlenecked
<Lowe> mplayer-k6:
<Lowe>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<Lowe>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<matt2> this is interesting though
<subterrific> yeah, but that port setting in azureus is for incoming traffic
<subterrific> you want to pick a port other people are able to connect to you on
<matt2> right..well the default works, it's just slow
<ich> thx asimon, im currently talkinf to felixdz, he  tells me evrythin ;)
<matt2> should I give 6969 a go anyways?
<subterrific> naw
<yawningdog> Lowe: weird
<yawningdog> try mplayer-686
<Lowe> Never mind im downloading that arts thing
<Lowe> lol still getting the error
<marquivon> if i remove the top panel, can i get "Desktop Preferences" and "System Configuration" somehow in my main menu?
* cef pokes daniels 
<felixdz> asimon thanks the etc pppoe >> /etc/modules worked for me!
<yawningdog> marquivon, add a "Menu bar" to your bottom panel
<asimon> felixdz: Good, because I wasn't sure, I have yet to reboot and test it ;-)
<felixdz> worked for me
<matt2> arg.. what the hell. So it DID run, once, and now it complains about PATH once again
<subterrific> i suggest setting JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR in the script :\
<matt2> yes
<matt2> didn't know it was in the script there
<Lowe> yawningdog i tried all the others, same error message
<yawningdog> Lowe, it may be futile anyway
<yawningdog> totem goes black screen and only produces sound for me
<yawningdog> (as well as hanging gnome-panel)
<yawningdog> and gmplayer spawns itself over and over again, saying something about alsa-mixer
<Lowe> you have got to be joking
<Lowe> I can't live without my anime you know
<marquivon> yawningdog, uncomment "universe" in sources.list, run apt-get update and then install totem-xine
<yawningdog> you can always compile from source
<subterrific> Lowe: you try gxine from universe?
<Lowe> meh, i need mplayer. The only media player i trust.
<yawningdog> didn't know about universe...
<yawningdog> now I may even be able to install sdl-image :)
<matt2> ok so it works when I do: source /etc/profile
<subterrific> Lowe: well gxine seems to work for me
<matt2> but only for one go.. and then it stops working until I do that again
<subterrific> matt2: yeah
<Lowe> wekk what's universe? another repository
<Lowe> well*
<subterrific> it will work if you set the JAVA_PROGRAM_DIR though
<subterrific> and it will work always after you reboot
<matt2> I just did reboot =(
<subterrific> or kill x11 and gdm, hehe
<yawningdog> Lowe, just sudo and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<subterrific> really?
<matt2> really
<matt2> maybe a typo somewhere..
<Lowe> But i don't even know what universe is lol
<subterrific> matt2: or maybe something else is modiying PATH
<matt2> hmmm possibly. Have you given it a reboot yet?
<matt2> naw probably not..
<matt2> hmm maybe one more reboot for me
<matt2> I just took out a /
<matt2> lol
<matt2> brb
<marquivon> Lowe, ya another repository where yu find many more unsupported packages
<Lowe> well could someone post a link or something please?
<marquivon> open sources.list and yu'll see for yourself
<yawningdog> marquivon: thanks, it worked
<subterrific> hmm
<yawningdog> now I can watch dancemonkeyboy.mpg in all its glory
<Lowe> I don't see anything in there that's different
<subterrific> matt2: i don't get it, nothing seems to be sourcing /etc/profile
<matt2> bleh.. nope. Oh well, I'll fix this tomorrow. Tired and sick right now so I'm gonna put some music on (in rhythmbox lol.. I'm glad it doesn't crash anymore) and head to bed
<matt2> strange eh? cause it works for once and then I have to source /etc/profile again
<matt2> and then it works once again
<marquivon> Lowe, i've a default ubuntu install & in my sources.list i've this -> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<subterrific> matt2: i'll talk to one of the ubuntu devs about it when i see one active
<matt2> sure. Thanks for all the help so far.. do you get the same problem?
<subterrific> yup
<Lowe> alright i see it, now what?
<matt2> ahh so it's NOT just me. Well, I'll have time to tinker tomorrow. Might be able to dig something up on google or something, who knows
<matt2> anyways, thanks again. gonna idle now... night all
<marquivon> uncomment it (remove #), then run apt-get update and then through synaptic download whatever applications yu want
<mojo> hi all ppl, I'm just a newbie here, hope some1 can help me out
<mojo> Do I need samba package to run samba? I've already had smbclient installed
<mteira> Is there any video editing application for the gnome environment?
<mteira> Or some wip at this moment?
<Lowe> Thanks marquivon
<marquivon> Lowe, pleazure
<subterrific> what is more cutting edge, testing or unstable?
<marquivon> i'm so so so happy with ubuntu. i've installed it over mandrake its just fantabulous
<jedi> unstable subterrific 
<jdub> subterrific: sid (unstable)
<marquivon> running beep now, playing all music, & the great evolution :-) thank yu ubuntu people
<doko> subterrific: experimental (but don't complain if it breaks ;)
<pitti> seb128: Hi!
<Lowe> Should i install all upgrades?
<seb128> hello
<seb128> hey pitti 
<marquivon> Lowe, upto yu. i think yu should install what yu need
<jdub> Lowe: at this stage, yes, you should
<jdub> Lowe: there are lots of fixes going in before we hit our Final release in october
<Lowe> Seriously though, this distro is awesome. 
<Lowe> Fast as hell. lol
<mteira> I agree. I'm starting to migrate from Debian all my stuff.
<Lowe> Well im quite new to linux. I have tried mandrake and suse, both which i didn't like, also i hate there stupid "you can only get this update if your a club member" crap
<andred> I guess it's known that the Audio/Video tab is broken?
<mteira> andred: I was thinking about filling a bug.
<mteira> andred: Some CORBA related problem?
<andred> Yes
<mteira> andred: Same here.
<mteira> andred: I'm not able to change the default program to launch MP3, either.
<andred> Go ahead and file the bug
<andred> But those are two different issues.
<mteira> Yes.
<Lowe> What was that other video player someone mentioned?
<mteira> Lowe: Perhaps totem-xine
<mteira> Lowe: The same totem using the libxine backend.
<Lowe> No it was something else
<mteira> Lowe: instead of the gstreamer one.
<mteira> Lowe: mplayer?
<subterrific> gxine?
<Lowe> yes
<Lowe> gxine
<subterrific> totem-xine is probably better
<mteira> Humm, my beep-media-player has frozen.
<Lowe> Mplayer is better than them all, but im having problems with that.
<Zomb> Lowe: they wanna be paid. Or who else should do that?
<Lowe> i couldn't get beep-media-player to install
<mteira> Lowe: Why?
<Zomb> mplayer sucks in recent versions. Looses sync on Xvid files, window placement is awesome.
<Lowe> I got some errors when i ran ./configure
<mteira> Lowe: You're compiling it from sources?
<Lowe> yeah
<mteira> Lowe: It's packaged, perhaps in universe.
<marquivon> Lowe, yu using sources?
<Lowe> oh lol
<mteira> Lowe: :)
<Lowe> I will have a look hehe
<mteira> Well, something got fixed.
<Lowe> yay it works
<mteira> Yesterday, I wasn't able to right click a song in a directory with UTF-8 encoded name.
<mteira> Well, bmp wasn't able to get the name of the path correctly.
<Lowe> btw how do you mount a partiton in UTF-8
<mteira> Lowe: What kind of partition?
<mteira> Lowe: NTFS?
<Lowe> ntfs
<Lowe> yeah
<mteira> Lowe: -o utf8
<mteira> Lowe: I mean: mount -t ntfs /dev/yourNTFSPartition /destination -o utf8
<Lowe> hmm
<Lowe> alright i will try it in a bit
<Lowe> brb breakfast
<mteira> Lowe: Breakfast? Where are you?
<jdub> yo yo martink 
<mojo> hi all ppl, where can I submit bugs??
<jdub> mojo: see /topic ;)
<mteira> mojo: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<subterrific> yay, i found a reproducable crash in nautilus
<mojo> thx
<subterrific> bugz!
<mojo> I got a bug with hw_random fail to start at startup
<subterrific> mojo: i get that too
<martink> yo jdub 
<subterrific> make sure someone else has filed that bug already
<mojo> so it's bug rite, not my fault
<subterrific> hasn't
<mojo> without hw_random started, you cant run Hal device manager or viewer
<mojo> and has anyone got a bug VFS: cannot start ext3 if u choose Reiserfs
<Lowe> mteira uk
<marquivon> i've installed ubuntu alongside mandrake on one of the partitions without deleting the existing data. now i want to make it my primary system, but i've already downloaded many apps. can i install those apps without downloading again as the speed is not great here
<mteira> Lowe: Is not the same time than here in Spain, 12:12 ?
<Lowe> yup
<jdub> marquivon: all the .deb files will be sitting in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mteira> Lowe: Breakfast at 12:12 ? Great.
<Lowe> hehe
<mteira> Lowe: ;)
<subterrific> mojo: i get that too
<Lowe> Well i was up late last night, getting used to ubuntu. :)
<marquivon> jdub, okay great. so i just need to dpkg --install *.deb, right?
<jdub> marquivon: pretty much
<jdub> marquivon: or just put them back in /var/cache/apt/archives
<marquivon> okay
<jdub> marquivon: and install as normal
<jdub> marquivon: it'll grab from the cache first
<marquivon> thanks a ton :-)
<jdub> morning Keybuk 
<marquivon> excellent work, love it :-)
<jdub> great, thanks :)
<Keybuk> hey hey mr jdub
<daniels> Keybuk: hullo
<daniels> Keybuk: slept well? :P
<mteira> Humm, I would like to fill a bug about the Audio/Video tab not working. What component is that related to?
<mteira> Perhaps gnome-vfs2 ?
<jdub> mteira: which one?
<jdub> oh, in nautilus?
<mteira> jdub: Yes, in file properties?
<jdub> what kind of file are you looking at?
<mteira> jdub: Yes, in file properties.
<mteira> jdub: A mp3.
<mteira> jdub: It throws a CORBA error.
<jdub> oh, nice
<jdub> hold on
<jdub> hmm, works here
<jdub> that's nautilus-media
<jdub> oh, not it's not
<jdub> that's totem
<mteira> jdub: OK.
<jdub> do you have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<mteira> totem-gstreamer
<jdub> aha
<jdub> i have totem-xine, because i'm being naughty
<jdub> one sec :)
<mteira> :)
* subterrific cries for gstreamer
* Keybuk makes faces at daniels
<mteira> jdub: That way, gstreamer backend will never stabilize.
<jdub> subterrific: it's going to get better :-)
<jdub> mteira: i know. i'm naughty. i am a bad person.
<will``> woah, i think someone is answering the question i was going to ask
<mteira> jdub: I agree. :)
<will``> about playing xvid avis in totem
<jdub> mteira: i have the same issue
<mteira> will``: Be bad as jdub. Install totem-xine.
<will``> heheh
<jdub> mteira: definitely a totem-gstreamer bug
<mteira> jdub: OK. So, the bug is for totem-gstreamer. Thanks.
<subterrific> jdub: i certainly hope so. i'm actually using the fact that ubuntu doesn't ship with ffmpeg as an excuse to learn the gstreamer apis and convert this app at work from ffmpeg to gstreamer
<subterrific> it does audio decoding only, so i figure gstreamer can handle that....
<mteira> I think that gstreamer bugfixing is really important.
<jdub> mteira: aha
<jdub> (totem-properties-page:11649): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: file gtype.c: line 2254 (g_type_register_static): assertion `parent_type > 0' failed
<jdub> (totem-properties-page:11649): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: file gtype.c: line 2254 (g_type_register_static): assertion `parent_type > 0' failed
<mteira> We need it ready.
<jdub> (totem-properties-page:11649): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: file gobject.c: line 819 (g_object_new): assertion `G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
<jdub> Segmentation fault
<jdub> mteira: run /usr/lib/totem/totem-properties-page
<jdub> 
<jdub> mteira: then open the props > audio/video tab
<mteira> jdub: Yes, I got that.
<jdub> looks like an upstream bug to me, totem related
<mteira> jdub: I didn't need to open the audio/video tab.
<mteira> jdub: It was enough to click on properties.
<jdub> yeah, just open the props
<mteira> Perhaps I should add this test to the bug?
<jdub> sure
<Lowe> hmm i can't delete something in the trash
<subterrific> hmm, wasn't gnome 2.8 supposed to include Nettool?
<subterrific> it seems to be missing from ubuntu
<jdub> subterrific: good point.
<jdub> not sure why it's not there
<jdub> it is in the seed list
<subterrific> its part of gnome network which includes remote shell and remote desktop also
<subterrific> so part of gnome network made it in...
<Lowe> How do you edit the App list?
<Kinnison> Hello all
<subterrific> Lowe: which App list?
<Lowe> The one at the top left
<subterrific> right click
<subterrific> well, left click first
<subterrific> and then right click where you want to edit
<subterrific> and if you want to add something you probably want to do Entire Menu->
<Lowe> Thanks sub.
<subterrific> jdub: should i file a bug on nettool missing?
<jdub> subterrific: yes please, assign to jeff
<mteira> Well, I'm going to try my first deb generation using ubuntu.
<subterrific> what is jeff's email address?
<daniels> subterrific: all canonical people are reachable at firstname.lastname@canonical.com
<daniels> subterrific: so jeff.waugh@canonical.com will get to him
<vincent> hello ! do you add eagle-usb in ubuntu cd ?
<jdub> subterrific: i just assigned
<jdub> subterrific: you can also just put 'jeff' in the assing to box
<jdub> subterrific: and choose between the jeffs if there's more than one
<jdub> (btw, THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE)
<mteira> jdub: :)
<will``> woo, totem-xine is working a treat
<mteira> Humm, too many heretics here.
<mteira> :)
<Linuxbcn> las
<Linuxbcn> hi all
<Linuxbcn> i see very people using ubuntu
<Linuxbcn> i'm ready for my first installation of this
<micolous> i've gotta finish setting up my ubuntu install
<micolous> trying to remember how i tricked x into working with my laptop's videocard
<Linuxbcn> shit!! i can't have a CD-ROM in this computer..
<micolous> what, no cdrom or you just can't boot from it?
<micolous> the second one can be worked around by installing grub to a floppy disk, and booting from that, then pointing grub at the cdrom (iirc)
<psyklops> Are there any helpful network configuration tools in ubuntu? More specifically, something that can configure my computer to IPMasq (what I believe is the equivalent of Internet Connection Sharing) for another computer.
<Mitario> hey everyone
<psyklops> Hello Mitario.
<Varjert> psyklops, you probably want to use iptables
<subterrific> psyklops: firestarter is a nice gui for configuring iptables. i know the CVS version of firestarter does what i think you want, but i'm not sure about the current release version
<psyklops> Varjert: Correction noted. Is there a network configuration tool for ubuntu that can configure iptables for Internet Connection Sharing-like behavior?
<Varjert> psyklops, http://www.e3.com.au/firewall/index.php
<Frozen> Hi, could someone tell me what is good about that ubuntu is based on debian...if u compare to other distros?
<Varjert> because debian rocks? :p
<psyklops> One word, apt.
<micolous> Frozen, ubuntu actually has newer packages (:
* micolous quietly mentions he uses gentoo, and ducks ;)
<psyklops> Gentoo would have made me give up on linux if I wasn't so persistent.
<felixdz> I am trying to get MPlayer working. Bit lost on how to procede. I have downloaded the source
<psyklops> (Gentoo was my first distro, never succeeded in installing it.)
<Linuxbcn> i change the HD in another machine for test it
<felixdz> In the README.debian it says   Recommended method is running "fakeroot debian/rules binary" in the top
<felixdz>   directory
<Linuxbcn> exist catalan language.. great!
<micolous> dvorak keymap nicely hidden... bad! =\
<Varjert> felixdz, then run that, and it will make a .deb
<felixdz> What does that mean?
<felixdz> top directory?
<Varjert> well, first you install fakeroot
<subterrific> you could just use the .deb from here: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-i386/
<Frozen> Im using FC2 on my main computer. Can someone tell me why should I chance it to ubuntu? or should I?
<felixdz> i think i found the problem. No fakeroot package
<subterrific> Frozen: because fedora sucks
<micolous> Frozen, gnome 2.8?
<micolous> the lack of rpm? (:
<subterrific> its seriously the worst distro i've ever used
<subterrific> ubuntu is so much faster on the same machine
<micolous> how on earth do i set my console keymap?
<micolous> (in ubuntu)
<felixdz> Frozen: debian package management is so much easier then rpm. I also find Fedora slower to upgrade.
<felixdz> I am running both on my machine though just so I know how to work with both.
<Linuxbcn> i don't like the partition creation sistem...
<Linuxbcn> is poor
<housetier> Frozen, are you unhappy with FC2?
<micolous> i found the partitioner confusing too
<Frozen> not really, but ubuntu sounds little bit better
<subterrific> do you use yum?
<Linuxbcn> micolous: only have a "automatic" partition sistem.. i can't find a tool for make a "personal" partition in this HD
<Frozen> yes
<subterrific> yum is trying to be like debian's package management system, but using rpms
<Linuxbcn> Mmmm no problem i'm using a old hd from my iMac ;/
<subterrific> yum is horribly slow and doesn't work nearly as well though
<micolous> Linuxbcn, there is a custom partitioner setup
<Linuxbcn> yes (my english is bat, very bat) 
<jdub> Linuxbcn: underneath 'erase entire drive' is 'manually partition'
<Linuxbcn> too later
<Linuxbcn> ;(
<Frozen> btw, do u know any good sites where I can download *.deb software/games? *.rpm download sites I have founded
<jdub> Frozen: apt-cache search games :-)
<glyph> This channel has got to be the fastest-growing channel on freenode.
<mteira> Anybody knows which package contains the makeinfo utility
<micolous> glyph, how many people where here yesturday?
<Linuxbcn> i test this option and don't permet make a custom partitions.. another time test more.. is posible the traducction to catalan language fail
<glyph> jdub: I have a sorta bug report, but I can't reproduce it or give you any details because the hardware that I had the problems on is no longer under my control :)
<Kinnison> Frozen: Also; if it's a 3rd-party game which is only available in rpm form; you can *try* using 'alien' which is a tool which can convert between package formats. (although it's nowhere near perfect)
<glyph> micolous: I think 150
<glyph> micolous: but I'm not sure
<Kinnison> mteira: texinfo
<Kinnison> mteira: Or at least it is on Debian
<Linuxbcn> glyph: i reead over 200
* Kinnison imagines it's pretty darned close on Ubuntu
<mteira> Kinnison: Thanks.
<jdub> glyph: get the evil necromancer to give it back.
<glyph> jdub: the evil necromancer would probably steal all the blankets then
<Linuxbcn> a simpel question.. what is the explication for this name.. Ubuntu.. 
<jdub> man
<jdub> that's harsh
<jdub> Linuxbcn: it's a Zulu word that means "humanity to others"
<mteira> Linuxbcn: It's explained on the ubuntulinux.org page.
<glyph> jdub: I installed Ubuntu on Ying's machine, and it worked, but it had 2 problems that an install of Sarge using d-i did not
<jdub> Linuxbcn: it is hard to describe all of what it means in english :)
<Kinnison> mteira: If you download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Contents-<arch>.gz where <arch> is i386 amd64 or powerpc as appropriate; then you can zgrep that file and find things out :-)
<Linuxbcn> jblack: great!! another "political" distro }:)
<jdub> glyph: oh?
<glyph> jdub: It decided that X was supposed to be at 640x480
<mteira> Kinnison: Thanks for the tip
<glyph> jdub: 60 HZ
<jdub> glyph: was this straight off the preview cd?
<glyph> jdub: yes
<michi> hi ! can anyone help me with my problem ? when i try to boot the iso it hangs when it says : booting /install/vmlinuz ... iso is ok, tried to download it 3 times ...
<Kinnison> mteira: another good tip there is to zgrep for bin/program if you want to find program
<jdub> ok, we *might* have fixed that, depending on what caused it
<Kinnison> mteira: that way you only get programs of that name :-)
<glyph> jdub: it also recognized the network card during the install but promptly forgot about it in the actual dist
<jdub> michi: there are some solutions to that on the -users mailing list
<jdub> glyph: d'oh 8)
<jdub> glyph: chipset?
<glyph> jdub: it's an sk98lin card, if that helps
<michi> jdub : under what topic ? didn find them ...
<jdub> michi: don't quite remember 8)
<michi> jdub : i cant see any posts ... do i have to register ?
<jdub> michi: you don't have to join the list to see the archives
<glyph> jdub: I may be able to dedicate a machine to testing linux installations soon, but a prerequisite of that (ironically enough) would be a legitimate copy of Visual C++ 6.0 and Visual Studio .NET
<glyph> jdub: I will let you know as soon as I have more information.
<jdub> glyph: ok, thanks
<michi> jdub : i cant find any thread for this problem ...
<mojo> hi all ppl. I've just got nvidia-glx installed but and change to nvidia in XFree86 config but still not work
<mojo> can someone hlp me out?
<aki_> Q: what app to burn audio cds?
<HcE> cdrecord?
<mteira> Will we have mach64 DRI support on Ubuntu?
<aki_> i was looking for d'and d' mp3 to wav burn app
<Lowe> k3b
<peteog> mojo: did you add the nvidia module to /etc/modules?
<aki_> Tx Lowe. Anything from the gnome side?
<Lowe> k3b works in gnome, as far as im aware. But i dunno about one actually made for gnome..
<petemc> nautilus-cd-burner
<Lowe> Most burning programs decode the mp3's to wav anyway
<jdub> yeah, n-c-b doesn't do the digital music to cd audio burning stuff though
<jdub> rhythmbox (and muine) should soon
<Lowe> I dunno why you can't use k3b. Works fine for me *yawn*
<jdub> you can
<jdub> it's installable
<jdub> from universe
<Lowe> Yeah i know you can, but he has some problem with it or something..
<Frozen> is it hard to get ubuntu play dvds?
<aki_> ok, will use k3b until something gnome comes along
<jdub> Frozen: apt-get install totem-xine (from universe)
<Lowe> k3b is pretty reliable. (haven't had a failed burn yet)
<aki_> when i deinstall stuff how do i get rid of dependent libraries etc.?
<jdub> Frozen: then check the videolan site for libdvdcss debs
<jdub> aki_: aptitude/synaptic help you do that
<Frozen> what about getting nvidia drivers? hard? easy?
<aki_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<jdub> Frozen: install the linux-restricted-modules-* package appropriate for your kernel
<jdub> Frozen: then install nvidia-glx
<jdub> Frozen: ensure you're loading the nvidia module in /etc/modules
<jdub> Frozen: then dpkg-reconfigure --priority=high xserver-xfree86
<jdub> Frozen: soon, this will be automated
<Frozen> OK, now I've desided to install ubuntu on my main computer to replace FC2
<aki_> jdub: Can't find lyx or texmacs... Need it for work.
<mojo> Frozen: do I need config XF86cfg file?
<felixdz> I am getting this error message when running fakeroot debian/rules binary to set up mplayer...
<felixdz> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<Frozen> mojo: for what...Im new to ubuntu btw
<mojo> Frozen: okay...
<jdub> aki_: you're looking in universe? if it's not there, they probably haven't built
<felixdz> what have I missed??
<jdub> felixdz: sounds like you're missing the x dev packages
<aki_> jdub: yeah i did. how dangerous to mix in standard debian, use sarge or sid?
<felixdz> apt-get install ??? jdub
<jdub> aki_: best not to
<jdub> felixdz: xlibs-dev should bring in everything you need
<felixdz> Thanks jdub I'll give it a go.
<HelloWorld> ho
<aki_> jdub: texmacs is in univers today!! Was not yesterday...
<mteira> What I would like to see in ubuntu is a gtk2 emacs.
<Kinnison> That kinda is predicated on the release of GNU Emacs 22
<mteira> I'm just compiling it now.
<HelloWorld> does ubuntu have its own packages repository?
<jdub> might be ready for HoaryHedgehog 
<jdub> :-)
<jdub> HelloWorld: yes, see the faq
<aki_> is the devel repos up yet?
<Keybuk> jdub: it's only worth the effort if they get rid of dodgy custom rendering and use pango
<mteira> Keybuk: Talking about emacs?
<Keybuk> *nods*
<mojo> hey dev here
<mojo> GAIM is up to 1.0
<mojo> some1 upload new version ro reposisitory pls
<Keybuk> jdub: gaim is probably work syncing?
<jdub> Keybuk: seb's already on it.
<Keybuk> thought he would be :)
<mmedrano> I have just installed ubuntu on a nec versa lite fx laptoop. GDM freezes when I try to log out. Anyone know what is happening?
<Frozen> If I dont update on the install can I do it later with apt-get
<mmedrano> Can it be something realted to ACPI?
<Frozen> I mean how
<jdub> Frozen: you can to it with synaptic, a gui tool
<Frozen> ok good
<jdub> Frozen: or sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<mmedrano> Frozen: yes, just enter in synaptic, add the repositories and update.
<Frozen> ok thanks again for our help
<felixdz> Now I need the "GUI requires GTK devel packages" Tried googling but most of the answers were in Russian and Italian! 
<Lowe> pheew just had to move a load of furniture
<Lowe> That will be me in bed for e month now lol
<housetier> I wonder if "apt-cache search gtk devel" would come up with package names
<jdub> gtk dev
<jdub> :-)
<mmedrano> housetier: look the package libgtk2.0-dev
<jdub> (devel packages are -dev in debian)
* housetier redirects the answer to felixdz 
<Keybuk> gtk devel finds it, fortunately
<Keybuk> libgtk2.0-dev - Development files for the GTK+ library
<felixdz> Trying all of the above.
<HelloWorld> heh
<HelloWorld> i would like to let you know that mono is important for me and/or my projects
<HelloWorld> :)
<housetier> is mono usable already?
<ickyGoat> g'morning
<ickyGoat> yawn
<HelloWorld> not in FreeBSD :|
<jdub> housetier: tseng has an updated repo of mono software
<jdub> it was mentioned on the lists a few days ago
<housetier> I see I see :)
<jdub> housetier: you can try blam (rss aggregator), muine (music player) and f-spot (photo manager)
<Sameli> the Firefox UI is pretty sluggish, much more so than on Windows, any remedies?
<HelloWorld> yes, threaten XUL developers
<Lowe> My firefox is faster thany anything :D
<OZ8AAZ> hello!
<OZ8AAZ> anybody running Ubuntu under VMware?
<will``> i tried, but didn't manage
<OZ8AAZ> well, it works sorta great for me... except for the mouse!
<will``> i didn't get that far
<micolous> single clicks are registering twice?
<OZ8AAZ> strange problem - everything I click on is clicked twise!
<micolous> ah
<OZ8AAZ> oh, u know :)
<micolous> edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Tomcat_> I have that as well!
<Tomcat_> Sometimes.
<OZ8AAZ> roger that...
<Tomcat_> Not on VMWare...
<micolous> remove the entry for generic mouse
<micolous> and remove it from the layout
<Lowe> Anyone know a free image host? my paid hosting has been down for a week now :(
<micolous> it's because you have a ps/2 mouse
<OZ8AAZ> mico: wow, that easy?
<micolous> Lowe, imageshack.us
<Frozen> =( my ubuntu installation seems to be jammed on "setting up vino ..." already 15 on that
<micolous> OZ8AAZ, yup, then restart X
<JanneM> the installer keeps both configs by mistake
<Tomcat_> micolous: Does that help if only sometimes the mouse double clicks?
<OZ8AAZ> embarrasing I didn't check myself then :)
<micolous> probably, but it only applies if you have a PS/2 mouse
<Tomcat_> I got USB...
<micolous> "all other mice are your own problem" ;)
<OZ8AAZ> hmm, under VMware I thinks it's registered as PS/2... but my memory could be buggy...
<Tomcat_> :I
<Tomcat_> I might try it.
<OZ8AAZ> brb...
<micolous> OZ8AAZ, VMware probably simulates a PS/2 mouse.  i found qemu does, so does bochs, so logically vmware should too
<OZ8AAZ> mic: you wouldn't happen to know the root-password then?! :)
<micolous> goto a terminal and type "sudo su -" (without quotes)
<micolous> the user you create may sudo to anything
* Mirno is away: manjarer
<micolous> when it asks you for a password, type your user password
<jdub> OZ8AAZ: the root account is disabled :-)
<jdub> like micolous says, your user has full sudo rights
<micolous> jdub, and you want this on servers!?  i hope the next release will have better control of sudo
<jdub> micolous: this is great
<psyklops> (ack, how to ask a question based on a previous question)
<Mitario> psyklops, just ask the question :p
<will``> i thought ubuntu was a desktop os?
<jdub> micolous: if you're installing a server, you'll know how to set it up for your requirements (if they differ)
<psyklops> Its going to be confusing unless I restate everything, so I'm going to
<micolous> true
<jdub> will``: we're doing lots of cool desktop/laptop stuff atm, but it's not intended as desktop-only
<will``> ah right
<jdub> will``: if you type 'custom' at the install prompt, it will install a base system only :-)
<jdub> which you can build a server from
<will``> cool
* jdub would run ubuntu on his firewall if it wasn't a cobalt qube 8)
<psyklops> I needed to do something similar to Internet Connection Sharing, so someone pointed me to the Easy Firewall Generator for IPTables. My single internal computer is now able to ping addresses through this box. I don't have any DNS though.
* Mitario is going to reinstall his server :)
<housetier> could "ipmasq" be included in the next release?
<jdub> housetier: isn't it in supported?
<jdub> OUCH
<jdub> it's not
<Mitario> jdub, what time is it at your place now?
<housetier> jdub, I don't know...
<jdub> yikes
<OZ8AAZ> no Midnight Commander?!
<jdub> Mitario: 22:12
<Mitario> k
* Mitario needs Riff
<psyklops> So, how do I go about resolving domains for my internal computer
<jdub> housetier: could you lodge a bug, and cc matt and i?
<housetier> I couldn't find it with synaptic, that's where I stoppped looking
<housetier> jdub, surely can
<jdub> thanks
<Mitario> hmm, ipmasq, what's tat? :)
<Mitario> that*
<psyklops> Anyone know how I can set up a DNS server for my other computer
<Mitario> psyklops, you want to set up a dns server, of you just want to add the one your provider provides?
<housetier> hmmm where is the bts site?
<psyklops> hm, nice thought... LOL
<Mitario> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Mitario> of = or btw
<psyklops> just forward her out to the DNS I use, what an idea. *head smack*
<Mitario> heh :)
<psyklops> I'll try it
<psyklops> (oh wait, what DNS am I using...)
<Mitario> you could check /etc/resolv.conf for that
<psyklops> ah... that was easy to find *liking ubuntu more every minute*
<psyklops> no, I found it in the network configuration
<housetier> Mitario, thanks :) FF complains about certificates though
<sanxiyn> psyklops: Cool.
<Mitario> housetier, yeah
<peteog> anyone have an issue with gpdf not working? just seems to hang while trying to open pdf files
<jdub> peteog: try xpdf (which we're supporting instead of gpdf atm)
<peteog> cool
<Frozen> I just finished installing ubuntu...when I go to X, it starts flickering.
<psyklops> okay, that didn't seem to work
<psyklops> It should, since I'm able to ping the DNS
<Mitario> Frozen, X is probably starting at a low refreshrate
* sanxiyn recognizes many thanks to jdub on GPdf homepage. :)
<Lowe> psyklops, you have to edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Lowe> Well i did anyway..
<psyklops> I did the equivalent
<Mitario> Frozen, do you have the horizsync and vertrefresh values for your monitor at hand?
<psyklops> unless... comma's aren't seprators like I thought...
<Lowe> Well i tried everything, and the only way to get it to work was by editing that file. *yawn*
<Frozen> yes...right now doing xf68config
<Mitario> ok
<housetier> hmmm what would I chose for "Component", is base-installer appropriate?
<trukulo> housetier, yes
* Mirno is back (gone 00:16:33)
<housetier> here it is: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1460
<will``> hmm
<will``> heres a fun problem
<OZ8AAZ> thanks, Micolous! with the config-change the mouse works like a charm!
<Frozen> aah...didn't work...the screen looks little bit the same when u run SVGA in VGA monitor
<OZ8AAZ> This distro seems very impressive...
<psyklops> Okay, my first DNS had a comma after it in resolv.conf. Removing it didn't allow domain name resolution.
<will``> how do i turn the dolby-3d for the digital optical output on my nforce sound card?
<will``> i want just standard stero, not dolby 3d
<Lowe> my resolv.conf looks like this > hostname xxx.xxx.xxx
<psyklops> I know how resolv.conf is supposed to look
<psyklops> I just corrected a mistake I made because I thought a list of DNSs were to be separated by commas
<psyklops> but that was apparently not the only problem
<psyklops> How would I fing out where the breakdown is
<psyklops> find*
<psyklops> I'm able to ping by IP, but I can't resolve
<psyklops> I just used the IP of yahoo.com in konqueror and it loaded the page
<trukulo> psyklops, cat your resolv.conf
<pbor> how would I go about installing all the devel packages required for gnome and general developement in one go? (I suppose they're not installed by default since ubuntu is just one cd...)
<Kosai> `apt-get install \*-dev`.  ;-)
<martink> apt-get install gnome-devel
<Kosai> More seriously, "build-essential" gives you a C compiler.
<psyklops> nameserver 24.95.227.39
<psyklops> nameserver 24.95.227.40
<pbor> martink, Kosai: ta
<trukulo> try this psyklops:
<trukulo> nameserver 212.78.133.138
<psyklops> *time to run back and forth a lot to copy that over*
* Kosai begins an apt-get install kde.  Oh, this isn't gonna be quick.
<housetier> pencil+paper= teh win
<psyklops> hm, works
<psyklops> but why does that work while my ISP's DNSs don't
<trukulo> because your isp's dns probably aren't working
<psyklops> they work for the system I'm on now
<trukulo> r u using dnscache?
<psyklops> don't know
<psyklops> am I?
<psyklops> this is pretty much the default ubuntu install
<will``> hm
<trukulo> psyklops, fon't know
<will``> why doesn't apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-2-k7 work?
<trukulo> s/fon't/don't
<psyklops> well, I'm using dnscache if the default ubuntu install uses it
<will``> looks like there are only old versions of the kernel-headers on the apt-get
<psyklops> because I have no idea what it is
<Lowe> +
<psyklops> whose DNS is that anyway?
<trukulo> dnscache saves dns querys on your machine
<trukulo> so, resolves faster
<psyklops> well, I may be, but what would that have to do with my ISP's DNS
<psyklops> if that DNS wasn't working, what difference would caching make
<psyklops> if there was no initial data to cache
<trukulo> you said these dns works for you
<Kinnison> If you install the 'host' program and use it to try and do dns lookups what does it say?
<trukulo> <psyklops> they work for the system I'm on now
<psyklops> trukulo: odd, maybe I typoed...
<trukulo> psyklops, ah, ok, that's what i ask about dnscache
<psyklops> 212.78.133.138
<psyklops> oops
<psyklops> john@setec-astronomy ~ $ host yahoo.com
<psyklops> yahoo.com has address 66.94.234.13
<psyklops> yahoo.com has address 216.109.112.135
<trukulo> so your isp's dns doesn't work
<Kinnison> psyklops: that's on the ubuntu box yes?
<Lowe> woops sorry about that, lol i was moving my keyboard.
<psyklops> yep...
<Kinnison> psyklops: but 'ping yahoo.com' doesn't work?
<psyklops> here, or on the internal machine?
<Kinnison> on the ubuntu machine
<psyklops> here yes
<psyklops> this is the ubuntu machine
<trukulo> psyklops, i don't understand you :(
* Kinnison gets all confused
<psyklops> ack, sorry
<Kinnison> psyklops: can you succinctly explain your issue?
<psyklops> I'm no longer having an issue
<Kinnison> oh
* Kinnison shuts up then :-)
<psyklops> since I configured the internal machine to use a different DNS
<Lowe> wee hee i have a big chair now :D
<psyklops> but... using my ISPs DNS it wouldn't resolve
<psyklops> maybe using 1 DNS instead of 2 fixed it...
<psyklops> I dunno..
<Mayday> sweet, just found the gnome-cpufreq-applet :)
<Lowe> Wow it's nice and easy to type now.
<trukulo> psyklops, it seems no ubuntu problem related, only problem of your ISP
<psyklops> actually, I wasn't linking ubuntu to the problem at all...
<Lowe> Never blame the OS. It's usually a user problem :p
<psyklops> it may be a knoppix problem, it seems to have alot when installed on the harddrive
<psyklops> alot of problems... that is
* psyklops doesn't think he is making any sense at the moment
<SystemX_> how can i setup Ubuntu so it stops changing my system clock (BIOS Clock)
<Lowe> I have one problem now, my mouse cord isn't long enough lol.
* Mirno is away: arts de la rue
<psyklops> look in /etc/rc6.d
<psyklops> I think that hwclock.sh might have something to do with it
<SystemX_> turn it on or off?
<psyklops> well... I don't know what it does yet...
<psyklops> but turning it off should be safe
<SystemX_> already did that
<Kinnison> I think the trick is to tell it that the hw clock is local-time
<Kinnison> assuming you're having problems with dual-booting with windows
<SystemX_> yea, i did that to
<SystemX_> under /etc/adjtime
<trukulo> how can you recalibrate batteries in ubuntu?
<SystemX_> no i'm having problems w/ dualbooting w/ other distro's
<SystemX_> normally during an install it gives you an option to adjust yr clock? i don't remember seeing one w/ Ubuntu..?
<SystemX_> now it throws my clock all out of scew everytime i boot into it
<werewolf> Removing docbook-xml ...
<werewolf> /var/lib/dpkg/info/docbook-xml.prerm: line 5: update-catalog: command not found
<werewolf> in what package I find "update-catalog"?
<trukulo> apt-cache search update-catalog
<trukulo> sgml-base - SGML infrastructure and SGML catalog file support
<werewolf> trukulo: thanks
<Lowe> Ok problem
<Lowe> gxine closes after about 10 seconds of playing
<housetier> any movie or just this one?
<Lowe> let me see brb
<SystemX_> do you have gxine in fullscreen mode?
<Lowe> yes
<SystemX_> thats why
<SystemX_> it crashes at that mode
<Lowe> that sucks
<SystemX_> and has done so for a very long time
<Lowe> That's the only way i like it
<SystemX_> and since the project doesn't get worked on any  more, i don't think they will be a fix for it
<Lowe> Any other players?
<SystemX_> use totem or xine
<Kamion> jdub: well, in theory it's possible to add others, but I'm not sure it's a very good idea
<Lowe> totem can't even play it lol
<SystemX_> use xine
<SystemX_> yea, i don't like totem either
<SystemX_> it crashes to much
<Kamion> jdub: think of it this way: when we add progress bar support to perl debconf, each of the steps like "Registering documentation" should be accompanied by a progress bar
<SystemX_> during just normal play
<Kamion> jdub: a surfeit of progress bars gets confusing, so it's best restricted to the stuff that *really* benefits a lot
<Lowe> If only i could get mplayer to install
<Kamion> jdub: also, the whole thing is a workaround for the lack of dpkg hooks :-)
* jdub readjusts brain to this morning.
<SystemX_> why can't you?
<Lowe> dependcys
<jdub> Kamion: aha, i see
<Lowe> ask for arts or something
<SystemX_> oh
<Kamion> jdub: all that said, what example was on your mind?
<SystemX_> i know they say not to, but i have had no trouble using sid repository's
<mojo> hi ppl, sorry to interrupt the conversation, I'm just looking for the guide how to install J2SDK 1.5.0 on Ubuntu, hope some1 can help me
<jdub> Kamion: fc-cache on font installs :)
<ich> hey, how can i acces my ntfs partition?
<ich> i mean of course read, no write.
<Lowe> alright im off
<ich> anyone know?
<Gwaihir_> ich, i think u have to mount the partition first
<mojo> excuse me, what command to enable "hald" service?
<mojo> excuse me, what command to enable "hald" service?
<ich> does ubuntu got ntfs support right outa box?
<trukulo> mojo, hald?
<Gwaihir_> ich: uhm, i don't know...
<ich> it has!
<ich> :) yeah, lets listen to some music...
<psyklops> hm, how do you find other drives? it only sees itself
<psyklops> add to fstab?
<psyklops> or is there a gui way?
<ich> no ive done "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1/ /windows" my file type is ntfs, the partition is hda1 and it shall be mounted to /windows.
<ich> but i can only access as root, so ill have to add some commands to the fstab.
<ich> i gonna have to google.......
<psyklops> try the man page?
<Frozen> anyone had problem that when going to X the screen flickers and it looks like when u run SVGA in VGA monitor. need some help here
<Gwaihir_> ich: do u have the access to /windows dir ?
<ich> yes i have
<ich> but only as root
<mojo> hald
<ich> i dont know how to set up the rights so i can acces it as normal user
<ich> hald?
<mojo> hal daemon
<psyklops> sudo chown -R yourusername yourusername /windows
<psyklops> I think...
<ich> oh
<mojo> Hardware Acceess Layor daemon
<trukulo> mojo: rcconf
<ich> honna try it
<mojo> let me try
<SystemX_> ich, example of how to set it in fstab -- /dev/hdb1 /mnt/Winxp	ntfs	  noauto,owner,user,uid=you,gid=users  0 0
<trukulo> or, /etc/init.d/hald start
<mojo> trukulo: no rcconf command
<ich> oh, thx
<trukulo> mojo: sudo apt-get install rcconf
<mojo> ok
<ich> hey, that chat here is damn nice :)
<mojo> there is something wrong, I enable hald
<SystemX_> ich, just change uid=$ & gid=$ to the correct info, yr ino
<mojo> but hal-device-manager still does not work
<mojo> weird
<Dooh> Hi
<ich> @systemx, ok changed uid to my username, but what about the gid
<Frozen> anyone had problem that when going to X the screen flickers and it looks like when u run SVGA in VGA monitor. need some help here
<ich> what shall i add there?
<SystemX_> what group are you?
<SystemX_> i just use users
<ich> i dont know
<ich> just installed ubuntu :)
<SystemX_> but i think yr username is a group as well on Ubuntu
<ich> so ill stick it to users
<ich> ?
<SystemX_> thats fine
<ich> ok
<SystemX_> it should be fine
<mojo> ok
<ich> ganna reboot to try it out
<ich> ciao
<trukulo> ich, NO
<trukulo> you don't need to reboot
<ich> what then?
<trukulo> only logout, and login
<ich> ok
<ich> ciao
<Dooh> Is KDE available for Ubuntu?
<marcp> lo all have any of you guys installed the nvidia drivers yet if so where can i find the kernel source
<mojo> thx dude trukulo, I rcconf is mad tool
<trukulo> mojo :)
<ich> didnt worked
<jdub> Dooh: it is not supported, but parts of it are available in universe
<SystemX_> hey
<ich> i dont have the rights
<mojo> trukulo: it'd be nice if Ubuntu have GTK service tool
<SystemX_> do you want it to automount or something?>
<trukulo> ich, what do you wanna do?
<ich> yes, it shall autmount at evry boot
<Dooh> jdub: parts? :) Like i can't have the whole thing?
<trukulo> ich, /etc/mtab
<ich> in console or what?
<lamont> Dooh: which arcitecture?
<lamont> apt-get install kde works on i386...
<Dooh> lamont: x86
<ich> ive got it to work in fedora core 2 too in the fstab file
<ich> i only had to search, wait...
<Dooh> is it possible to add Debian reps to ubuntu?
<Dooh> i mean use Debian packages from debian repositories
<lamont> Dooh: well, you _can_ do it, but the libraries underneath things wind up being different, and ...  Much better to either grab from universe or compile from source.
<Dooh> or is it officially discouraged? :)
<Dooh> how large is universe?
<ich> watch:
<lamont> Dooh: that is, it is known to have significant issues, and is beyond the scope of any support we can provide...
<ich> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
<SystemX_> ich, take out the noauto taga
<SystemX_> tag*
* Dooh is not being philosophical :)
<SystemX_> and replace it w/ ro, and restart
<lamont> Dooh: universe is "everything else"... atm, it's almost all of debian/main, modulo FTBFS's
<ich> what??????? system x please chat
<SystemX_> i didn't know before that you wanted it to automount
<SystemX_> so take out the unauto tag and replace it w/ ro
<Dooh> sorry, what's FTBFS's?
<ich> no, no automount
<SystemX_> ;|
<ich> ive send you a message
<lamont> Dooh: we're working on making the logs available, but if you see a package that has source in universe, but doesn't have binaries, holler and I'll (a) find the reason and (b) under certain circumstances, may be able to fix it for warty.
<lamont> Dooh: patches, of course, are welcome. :-)
<Dooh> lamont: great, thanx
<michi> hi ! just cant found anything for my problem in the mailing-lists. when i try to boot the installation cd, then the pc hangs when it says : booting /install/vmlinuz ... any idea here ? iso is ok ...
<Frozen> what is the nvidia modules name
<lamont> Dooh: note that I didn't promise to fix anything...:-)
<Dooh> and another question: i'ts said on the website, that a new edition is released every 6 months
<Dooh> lamont: i understand :)
<lamont> yep.  every 6 months
<Dooh> does it mean, that i'd have to download a new image every 6 month? Or something like apt-get dist-upgrade is available?
<lamont> it'll be dist-upgrade able
<sivang> g'afternoon everybody
<michi> hi ! just cant found anything for my problem in the mailing-lists. when i try to boot the installation cd, then the pc hangs when it says : booting /install/vmlinuz ... any idea here ? iso is ok ...
<lamont> michi: what architecture
<michi> i386
<michi> same with debian sid isos ... i cant find any solution ...
<Dooh> great... So, basically, it's Debian Unstable with GNOME-focus and more agressive update cycle :)
<lamont> michi: so debian doesn't boot either??
<sivang> Dooh : not only
<lamont> Dooh: to significantly simplify things, yes.
<sivang> Dooh : wider hardware support, as well as automation for various standard hardware installs etc
<michi> lamont : no, it hangs when i press enter on boot-prompt, when i want to install it
<lamont> it's a portion of debian/sid, productized and released every 6 months
<sivang> lamont : heya, whassup?
<lamont> michi: what kind of processor/motherboard? would be my question
<Dooh> OK, thanx for the info
<lamont> sivang: about to run off for a few hours, otherwise not much...
<michi> lamont : mainbord sv266a by sintax and cpu is duron1600
<Dooh> do you guys rebuild packages from source? Or use existing ones?
<lamont> Dooh: all the packages in our repository were built from source on our build daemons.
<Lowe> xine sucks,i need to get mplayer installed somehow.
<lamont> hence a lot of the ftbfs blockage for universe...
<marcp> nvidia help i need my wine x :D
<Dooh> is there any chance of a i686 or i586 edition?
<sivang> lamont : oh, well i myself havn't been feeling too well the last couple of days, so i'd come in and out ;-(
* lamont has spent much time since thur PM in bed, wanting to feel better.
* psyklops imagines the speed of an optimized version
<lamont> damn viruses anyway
<michi> lamont : someone said, there are several postings in the mailing-lists for that problem, but i cant find any
<lamont> Dooh: all the bits are tuned for p4, built to run on 486 and later
<sivang> yeah, i've felt dissy since preview , tried all sorts of folk medicine. nothing worked 
<sivang> michi : what problem?
<michi> hi ! just cant found anything for my problem in the mailing-lists. when i try to boot the installation cd, then the pc hangs when it says : booting /install/vmlinuz ... any idea here ? iso is ok ...
<lamont> Dooh: and built for p4/tuned p4 is something that we expect to actually try and see if it really makes a bit of difference sometime hoary-ish...
<sivang> lamont : did your wife managed with evolution? or had you put here back in the known land of mozmail?
<lamont> sivang: dunno
<Dooh> something like -mcpuP4 -march386?
<lamont> she dragged me out the door last night, didn't do much more
<lamont> Dooh: in gcc-3.3 terms, that's -march=i486 -mcpu=P4, iirc
* sivang is concerned about http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/190801_openoffice15.html 
<sivang> lamont : haha
<sivang> lamont : that needs to happen from time to time ;)
<Dooh> lamont: yep, that's what i meant :)
<psyklops> michi: I have no idea what the answer to your problem is, and its likely that no  one else does. We are not ignoring you
<psyklops> michi: do you have any more details that what you have repeated?
<psyklops> than*
* lamont must wander
<michi> psyklops : sorry, my english is not that good. it hangs when i press enter  on the boot prompt of the installation cd
<psyklops> michi: maybe your system can't handle one of the commonly used default boot options
<psyklops>  michi: try looking through alternative options
<psyklops> michi: maybe one will work around whatever causes your problem
<michi> i have passed all options from noapic, nolapic, nousb ... nothing works
<psyklops> hm... I'm unfamiliar with the noot options myself
<psyklops> boot*
<housetier> michi, do other kernels work? other OS?
<lowe_> why is there two of me -_-
<michi> why kernel is ubuntu ? 2.6.8.1 ?
<michi> yoper works, debian sarge works, mandrake works ...
<trukulo> michi, yes
<michi> okay, they all work ...
<SystemX_> just upgrade, i'm using 2.6.9rc2 in ubuntu
<trukulo> i've write an spanish article about installing java 1.5 in ubuntu (and sarge & sid)
<trukulo> anyone interested?
<housetier> trukulo, I am :)
<mteira> trukulo: I am.
<trukulo> http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/34/
<trukulo> here you are
<mteira> trukulo: Gracias.
<housetier> are there other kernels available to boot from?
<trukulo> commands are the same in english, so you can translate it with altavista, there shouldn't be any problem
<trukulo> mteira, de nada
<housetier> hmmm after wget'ting jre-1_5_0-rc-linux-i586.bin one executes j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin ?
<mteira> Humm, I've compiled emacs-gtk2, but have a problem related with termcap.
<trukulo> housetier, yes
<michi> which other kernels are available 
<trukulo> do you want me to translate the article in english? it's easy for me
<michi> ?
<mteira> emacs-snapshot-gtk
<mteira> emacs: Cannot open termcap database file
<housetier> trukulo, so I have to rename it?
<mteira> Strange, I compiled it on Debian Unstable and worked fine.
<trukulo> housetier, umm i don't need to rename it
<mteira> trukulo: It seems that you made a mistake on the instructions.
<trukulo> mteira, what mistake? tell me and i'll correct it
<mteira> trukulo: Downloaded the 1.5 and installed the 1.4, perhaps'
<trukulo> no, that file is 1.5
<trukulo> it's sun problem
<housetier> that's what I meant
<trukulo> wait a moment
<mteira> trukulo: wget ...jre-1_5_0-rc-linux-i586.bin
<mteira> trukulo: And then, sh j2re-1_4_2_05-linux-i586.bin
<trukulo> ups, sorry :)
<mteira> trukulo: That's the mistake. The name should be the same.
<mteira> trukulo: :)
<trukulo> there's a problem, yes, i'll correct now, wait 5 minutes
<lowe_> Has anyone actually managed to get mplayer installed?
* Mayday installed mplayer from source
<lowe_> hmm so did i, but i got errors.
<lowe_> When i try to enable the gui i get a libpng error.
<Mayday> i dont use the mplayer gui :\
<lowe_> Well when i run it from command line, i get no visual.
<psyklops> when I try to mount my windows partition with "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows" I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option...". What am I doing wrong? (I know I've seen this before... just forgot what to do)
<lowe_> I hear the music though
<lowe_> any ideas?
<trukulo> java article corrected and published
<michi> is gnome 2.8 available in debian unstable now ?
<michi> hu ?
<psyklops> ask in #debian
<lowe_> finally
<housetier> Lowe, /msg nickserv help ghost :)
<michi> thanks ...
<marcp> nvidia help help!!!  
<Lowe> Anyone know why i can't see my video when i play it through mplayer? maybea codec or something?
<psyklops> I just noticed the most AWESOME thing! Ubuntu is the first distro that recognized my 4h and 5th (or 6th and 7th in X's eye) mouse buttons without any config editing.
<Tomcat_> Ubuntu is the first distro that recognized my USB mouse on installation ;)
<Lowe> The main thing i love, is the speed.
<Dorward> I'm in the process of downloading Ubuntu at the moment. SuSE impressed me that I plugged in a USB mouse after installation and it recognised it ... it didn't impress me that it thought it was a 7 button mouse instead of a 5 button mouse.
<psyklops> I'm slowly beginning to place ubuntu near Debian on the top of my list
<psyklops> of course, it is a modified debian
<psyklops> but modified in a way that makes it better, heh
<housetier> I think ubuntu is a Good Thing
<psyklops> its got the user friendliness of Mandrake without stealing control away
<Mitario> seb128, i'm applying your trashapplet patches upstream :)
<Lowe> Anyone know any other repositeroys (or however you spell it) that might have mplayer stuff?
<mteira> Lowe: No luck compiling?
<seb128> Mitario: the module is on the GNOME CVS ? or you're applying them on your CVS ?
<housetier> Lowe, if you start mplayer from the command line, it should spit out a bunch of messages
<Lowe> It does
<marcp> thanks for the help cya :P
<mteira> Lowe: Have you tried with this: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<seb128> Mitario: have you taken the patches in the package, or only the ones I mailed ?
<Lowe> yes to many missing dependcys
<Mitario> seb128, only the ones you mailed, an it's in my local upstream source
<Mitario> i can't get a hang of Riff :(
<seb128> Mitario: ok. Do you want the other patches now ?
<Mitario> if you can send the remaining patches, or have a way to fetch them, that would be nice
<seb128> ok
<housetier> Lowe, didnt the output from mplayer give you any hint as to what is going wrong?
<Mitario> brb, relogin
<psyklops> when I try to mount my windows partition with "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows" I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option...". What am I doing wrong?
<Lowe> not really, and im having trouble copying and pasting it, hold on.
<mteira> psyklops: Are you sure it's a ntfs partition and it's on hda1?
<trukulo> http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/34/ <- java 1.5 in ubuntu, spanish article
<fred> hello
<cybrjackle|lappy> howdy
<SystemX_> hi
<fred> i 'm testing ubuntu on Ibook G3
<psyklops> mteira: lemme think for a second (I've done a few dumb things like that lately...)
<fred> it works :-)
<Lowe> Reading config file /usr/local/etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf: No such file or directory
<Lowe> Reading config file /home/lowe/.mplayer/config
<Lowe> Reading /home/lowe/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/lowe/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<Lowe> Reading /usr/local/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/usr/local/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory
<Lowe> Using built-in default codecs.conf.
<Lowe> font: can't open file: /home/lowe/.mplayer/font/font.desc
<Lowe> font: can't open file: /usr/local/share/mplayer/font/font.desc
<Lowe> Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied
<Lowe> Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.
<Lowe> Using usleep() timing
<fred> anybody know about gtkpbbuttonsd package ?
<Lowe> Can't open input config file /home/lowe/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory
<Lowe> Can't open input config file /usr/local/etc/mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory
<Lowe> Falling back on default (hardcoded) input config
<Lowe> sorry for the spam :(
<housetier> Lowe, next time use #flood
<|Q|> are you really ? :)
<Lowe> so any ideas housetier?
<psyklops> hm... looks like I was frustrated with linux's ntfs support before my last windows reinstall
<psyklops> silly me
<housetier> Lowe, apart from the RTC stuff I get the same, but then my mplayer starts playing
<|Q|> try it as root with sudo? 
<Lowe> I was as root.
<|Q|> in ubuntu?
<Lowe> yes
<|Q|> so you reenabled the root acount?
<Lowe> what no
<psyklops> alright, new problem... I mount my windows partition (as type: vfat) and all my directories appear as files.
<|Q|> the root account is disabled in ubuntu - doesn't even have a password.
<Lowe> so i should create one?
<trukulo> |Q|, use sudo
<|Q|> no, just use Sudo from your user account.
<Lowe> Thats what i have been doing
<|Q|> trukulo - no shit.
<trukulo> sorry, i mean Lowe , not |Q| 
<Lowe> Well im not that stupid you know.
<|Q|> :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> or you could simply enable the root account and set passwd, but whats the diff 8)
<mteira> psyklops: directories as files?
<mteira> psyklops: directories as files?
<SystemX_> the diff is you can log in a root the other way :)
<fred> directories as file = do not hame perission to read 
<fred> permission
<Lowe> cybrjackle are you the guy from musb?
<cybrjackle|lappy> i might be
<Lowe> hehe
<cybrjackle|lappy> ;)
<Mitario> seb128, what is actually changed in ubuntu :)
<cybrjackle|lappy> i'm like a virus, i'm everywere
<seb128> Mitario: what ?
<Lowe> lol
<Mitario> seb128, about the trashapplet
<SystemX_> i'm like a cure, veryhard to find :)
<seb128> -> query
<Mitario> seb128, the click, the no-trash-crash and?
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol @ SystemX_
<mteira> psyklops: So, try mounting it using -o uid=(your uid)
<Lowe> brb 
<ich> yeah, im back
<ich> better than ever :)
<SystemX_> thought you had work to do?
<psyklops> how do I find out my uid?
<ich> im ready
<ich> evrythings done (school..................... :( )
<ich> so i just installed lineakd through apt-get, and... it works right outta box with my MIK
<cybrjackle|lappy> psyklops, sudo more /etc/shadow |grep justin
<SystemX_> psyklops, what are you logged in as, thats yr uid
<cybrjackle|lappy> justin:$1$ZtGgeo8g$rGFher.oDlV9s88iVp.x00:12678:0:99999:7:::
<psyklops> oh, its the same as user name
<ich> anyother question!!!!
<cybrjackle|lappy> I'm number "1"
<psyklops> I thought uid was a number
<cybrjackle|lappy> no, udi is a number
<cybrjackle|lappy> *uid
<psyklops> hm...
<mteira> psyklops: It is
<SystemX_> uid, doesn't have to be a number int he fstab
<mteira> psyklops: Just, as your user, type id
<mteira> psyklops: Probably you uid will be 1000
<ich> my pppoe connection works, but i must set it up new all the time i restart (i know my english is horrible), it always tells me after reboot when i try to connect hat i maybe got a kernel 2.4, so i have to do a pppoeconf.
<cybrjackle|lappy> psyklops, sudo more /etc/group |grep justin
<cybrjackle|lappy> justin:x:1000:
<cybrjackle|lappy> or "id"
<ich> how can i get the connection to be set up evrytime i boot?
<cybrjackle|lappy> several ways
<housetier> why not just "grep psyklops /etc/passwd"?
<psyklops> yay
<housetier> there is this thing about people and cat... ;)
<housetier> people love cats
<mteira> Stop hacking around. So simply as using the command 'id'
<cybrjackle|lappy> lol
<psyklops> I love cats...
<psyklops> I must be a person
<cybrjackle|lappy> just goes to show theres 10 ways of doing something in *nix
<mteira> :)
<mteira> A new way.
<mteira> cat << EOF > getuid.c
<mteira> #include <stdio.h>
<mteira> int main( int argc, char**argv ) {
<mteira>   fprintf( stdout, "My uid is %d\n", getuid() );
<mteira> }
<mteira> EOF
<mteira> gcc -o getuid getuid.c
<mteira> ./getuid
<mteira> Just cut /& paste
<cybrjackle|lappy> now thats the long way
<Tomcat_> + Take out the timestamps and nickname :)
<ich> hey, anyone here knows about pppoe?
<mteira> cybrjackle|lappy: Sure there's a longer way.
<cybrjackle|lappy> ;)
<housetier> ich, when you use pppoeconf to setup the connection it asks you if you want the ppp connection up at boot time
<mteira> Perhaps using C++, and creating a class named Person
<psyklops> okay, there is no man for mtab like there is for fstab, where do I get info?
<psyklops> info...
<mteira> psyklops: What are you trying to do?
<cybrjackle|lappy> long way = Computer/System Configuration/User and Groups
<psyklops> info didn't work either, heh
<housetier> ich, however, ppp is looking for an executable /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot which doesn't seem to be set/created by pppoeconf
<psyklops> ehm... I want it to be simpler to mount from now on\
<psyklops> a simple mount /windows
<mteira> psyklops: So, you need an entry in your fstab.
<ich> how can i do this @housetier?
<psyklops> I guess so
<mteira> psyklops: Something like:
<psyklops> oh... nevermind
<psyklops> I just remembered, the first time I tried it, I called it ntfs
<psyklops> but it was fat32 (vfat)
<mteira>  /dev/hda1     /windows    vfat     uid=1000    0  0
<mteira> psyklops: If you want to be able to mount it as a normal user, then:
<mteira>  /dev/hda1     /windows    vfat     uid=1000,user    0  0
<mteira> psyklops: If you don't want it to be mounted at boot time:
<mteira>  /dev/hda1     /windows    vfat     uid=1000,user,noauto    0  0
<psyklops> do you relaly need the uid if you have the "user" option?
<housetier> ich, you will have to accept the dcc
<psyklops> I don't remember ever using uid before
<mteira> psyklops: user is to be able to mount as an user.
<ich> ok, i have
<mteira> psyklops: uid=1000 is to fix the permissions.
<mteira> psyklops: To map the mount as owned by your user.
<ich> what now?
<mteira> psyklops: Perhaps user is enough, I don't remember
<psyklops> I think it is...
<housetier> ich, now this script essentially calls "pon provider" which works in my case because I symlinke /etc/ppp/peers/provider to /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider (the latter is created by pppoeconf)
<ich> what shall i try now?
<ich> im a noob, i only used the gui network at fedora :)
<psyklops> yep, no need to use uid in fstab
<psyklops> another one down...
<Kamion> hmph, it would help a lot if mac-io devices were pluggable :-/
<housetier> ich, well since I talked about /etc/ppp/ppp_on_boot having to be executable I suggest to copy it to that location and chmod +x it
<Kamion> s/pluggable/hotpluggable/
* Kamion adds another load of stuff to discover-mac-io.sh
<ich> i lokked into that directory and the file is just there!
<psyklops> *sigh* I am so full of questions.   Is there a way to view a file without the comments?
<ich> i didnt copyed it there!
<housetier> ich, so chmod +x it
<felixdz> ich did you try the "sudo echo pppoe >> /etc/modules ? That fixed mine.
<housetier> speaking of /etc/modules... any chance of including "modconf" in the future?
<Kamion> felixdz: sudo will not work that way; the redirection is performed by your shell, which isn't privileged
<Kamion> felixdz: you need sudo sh -c 'echo pppoe >> /etc/modules' to do that kind of thing
<ich> it tells me that it cannot set the attributes cause it dindt found hte file, but i do  have her.
<Kamion> housetier: we'd rather make everything work out of the box without the need for configuration
<housetier> ich, tell us the exact error message please
<ich> ok ,tried kamions version, worked
<Lowe> guys did you see this http://slashdot.org/articles/04/09/19/137224.shtml?tid=154
<ich> but ive got antoher problem, i can setup the connection and use it, butafter a restart it tells me that it cant exec the connection cause the kernel maybe is 2.4
<[Scizo] > still need firefox 1.0 in ubuntu though :)
<Lowe> just download it then
<ich> what now?
<jdub> [Scizo] : it'll be upgraded by final
<[Scizo] > Lowe, naah .. waiting for the apt-get dist-upgrade magic to happen :D
<Lowe> hehe
<Lowe> I unbuntu only in beta just now?
<[Scizo] > I'm very impressed by ubuntu ... never seen a distribution that 1) convinved me to switch that fast, 2) allowed me to setup the machine so fast
<jdub> Lowe: preview, final is due oct 13th
<Lowe> awesome
<[Scizo] > still needs some more codecs .. or mplayer
<Lowe> I downloaded unbuntu because it looked intresting lol
<Lowe> yeah it definetly needs mplayer
<housetier> ich, it could help to give us the exact error message
<psi> is there a chance to get mplayer included?
<vincent> seb128 ?
<jdub> Lowe, [Scizo] : can't really do either, unfortunately.
<housetier> maybe it hints as to where/how/why the error occured
<ich> ok, i need to restart
<[Scizo] > jdub, totem will do fine .. just miss some of the nice wmv etc. plugins
<psi> totem doesn't even play mpg for me
<psi> just a black screen
<Lowe> totem is the suck inmy opinion
<psi> i hear the sounds, though
<seb128> vincent: ?
<jdub> psi: install totem-xine from universe
<jdub> Lowe: totem is great, with the xine backend
<psi> i see
<[Scizo] > also .. totem has this weird idea of making the movie area blue on first startup .. close totem, start it again and the movie plays correct
<Lowe> I don't really like xine :P
<psi> is it using gstreamer now?
<jdub> psi: yes
<moyogo> it seems totem-gstreamer has issues with video
<moyogo> totem-xine plays them fine
<will``> moyogo, i found tha
<will``> t
<HelloWorld> [Scizo] : do you have any idea why that happens?
<vincent> seb128 :the inclusion of eagle usb is ok ?
<jdub> largely because xine includes a lot of inbuilt codecs
<[Scizo] > HelloWorld, no .. or i would have fixed it
<seb128> jdub: what about eagle-usb ?
<Lowe> In my opinion nothing is as good as mplayer.
<[Scizo] > HelloWorld, for now i just close totem and restart it .. only happens the first time i start it
<jdub> seb128: kinda waiting for matt to chime in on that
<seb128> and matt is waiting on you ? :p
<seb128> deadlock dude !
<moyogo> simply add mplayer to your sources.list
<jdub> seb128: he is?
<jdub> seb128: bug#?
<seb128> no idea
<jdub> heh
<jdub> good try ;)
<psi> what's the issue with mplayer, anyway?
<[Scizo] > moyogo, got a "link" to a repository ?
<seb128> jdub: no bug, I mailed ubuntu-devel
<Lowe> Everytime i try to install mplayer all i get is missing dependcys
<seb128> no reply 
<jdub> psi: the issue is a general problem with almost all media players
<moyogo> [Scizo] : deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<moyogo> [Scizo] : works for me
<jdub> psi: serious patent/license/legality concerns
<[Scizo] > moyogo, thanks
<Lowe> I get some error about Arts or something
<jdub> psi: we prefer to spend money shipping CDs rather than being sued :)
<psi> jdub: it's such a shame that the situation is like that
<daniels> jdub: shit dude
<psi> why is xine ok, though?
<daniels> jdub: i thought you were inferring that psi the app had serious licencing problems
<jdub> psi: it's not, that's why it's in universe
<psi> so.. could mplayer be included there?
<seb128> jdub: do we have a module in bugzilla to ask for new packages inclusion ?
<jdub> seb128: no
<jdub> psi: potentially, but it only entered debian after the freeze
<Kamion> hm, another reason why the final message in the first stage of the installer is necessary ...
<seb128> that's why I've not bug reported but mailed the list ...
<Kamion> (Mark was asking if it could be removed)
<jdub> Kamion: which was that?
<jdub> seb128: ok
<Kamion> on my amd64 box, the eject succeeds, but as soon as the machine reboots the CD tray gets automatically pulled back in
<jdub> heh
<Kamion> so I have a real use case where the reboot *must* be human-supervised and there's no way to tell in software that this is the case
<Kamion> (that's what I thought, but I needed proof)
<jdub> we should do that booting-to-hdd thing by default
<Kamion> booting-to-hdd?
<jdub> when isolinux starts
<Kamion> ugh
<jdub> time out and boot hdd
<Kamion> *which* hard disk?
<jdub> unless there's a thingy on the disk to say not to or something
<masquerade> hmm, question for anyone, does ubuntu still have debian's apt-get or is it something similar that points to ubuntu repositories?
<jdub> masquerade: same software, different configuration
<Kamion> the problem is AI-complete, especially on say powerpc
<Kosai> masquerade: The latter.  It points to archive.ubuntu.com.
<Qerub> I can't install Ubuntu in QEMU without QEMU segfaulting... I saw the page in the wiki... Anyone solved something like this?
<masquerade> jdub, so its still compatable with regular debian repositories if needed?
<Kamion> Qerub: please report that to the qemu developers
<jdub> masquerade: no, see the faq :)
<jdub> masquerade: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/
* Kamion looks disapprovingly at amd64 keymap selection, or the lack thereof
<Qerub> Kamion: I know it has nothing to do with Ubuntu, just looking for someone with the same experience. And sure, I'll do that.
<masquerade> ahh, alright, thanks :D
<Kosai> Kamion: Ooh, your AMD64 box arrived?
<Kamion> Kosai: yeah, on Friday
<psi> is anyone running ubuntu with 64MB ram?
<Kamion> it's ueber-shiny, only wired networking as yet though
<Kosai> Kamion: Neat.  I haven't used one before, will have to drop by and worship it a little.
<jdub> psi: i'd hope not. wouldn't recommend it. :-)
<Kamion> Kosai: feel free :)
<psi> jdub: i was going to try it :)
<jdub> psi: it will run like a wet, electrocuted dog.
<Kamion> jdub: shouldn't be too painful without the desktop
<jdub> true
<Kamion> you can boot with mem=64M to try it out ...
<jdub> if you boot the installer with 'custom', the base system shoudl be fine
<ich> thx!!!!!!!!!!
<ich> now evrything works
<psi> i was thinking of disabling gdm, and just use openbox together with gnome-panel
<ich> internet at boot works too
<ich> ciao
<[Scizo] > any package in ubuntu that gives flash support in firefox ?
<[Scizo] > some java package would be nice as well 
* psi would like java
<moyogo> [Scizo] : the FAQ says they are working on both java and flash
<[Scizo] > ah
<koke_> hi!
<moyogo> [Scizo] : but any java or flash package for debian should work for ubuntu
<felixdz> Thanks for your correction Kamion. I actually did it as su
<housetier> ich has yet to discover "dmesg"
<cgdef> does anyone know why ubuntu is still using xfree86 instead of xorg?
<[Scizo] > moyogo, well .. i'd rather not "pollute" it too much
<Kosai> cgdef: Again, it's a FAQ entry.  They'll switch for the next release.
<tseng> cgdef, not enough time to work on xorg before the freeze
<Kamion> cgdef: xorg wasn't considered quite ready by the time we needed to freeze that kind of decision
<cgdef> i see
<[Scizo] > hope you'll decide on x.org 6.8 
<cgdef> I was just wondering
<Kosai> I guess it wouldn't be too hard to get 6.8.0 running.  Mmm, compost.
<Kamion> we've got Daniel Stone working for Canonical; I'm sure he'll make the right decision w.r.t. xorg versions
<cgdef> well you might be wrong about 6.8
<cgdef> it's easy to get it running but it is kinda hard to get it running well
<cgdef> certain things are a real paint and apparently the xorgconfig script does not work as well as it should
<cgdef> but that's just my experience
<psyklops> quick dinner...
<Lowe> yeah it wasn't very good
<felixdz> I'm in dependency hell trying to install mplayer...
<Lowe> aren't we all lol
<psyklops> that tends to happen, felix
<felixdz> I usually only get this with fedora
* psi compiled his own
<Kamion> what kind of dependency hell?
<Lowe> mplayer-k6:
<Lowe>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<Lowe>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdirectfb8 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<jdub> heh
<jdub> welcome to universe and beyond :-)
<felixdz> Exacty what Lowe says. Me too.
<Kamion> yup, suggests you forgot to add universe ...
<Lowe> no i added universe
<cgdef> I don't know much about debian so this is probably a dumb question but what is the address of the apt repository
<Dr_Willis> cgdef,  thers a lot of mirrors for it
<felixdz>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<Kosai> cgdef: Debian's, or Ubuntu's?  Ubuntu's lives in your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Dr_Willis> cgdef,  the config is in /etc/apt/ to show what ones are used.
<cgdef> debian's
<Lowe> I need mplayer so badly ;_;
<cgdef> ubuntu doesn't ahave all the software that I wanted :(
<Dr_Willis> thers an apt program to select mirrors for you
<felixdz> I am also using deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Kamion> Lowe: I'd try 'apt-get install libarts libdirectfb8 libdvdread2 libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 libvorbis0' to see if you get a sensible error message out of that
<Lowe> alright
<Kamion> Dr_Willis: it hasn't been updated for Ubuntu mirrors yet
<jdub> cgdef: universe ought to
<felixdz> I'll try the same as Lowe
<jmullman> is ubuntu supposed to have modconf by default?
<Kamion> it might just be library incompatibility of doom
<Kamion> jmullman: nope
<jmullman> kamion: is the package available?
<Dr_Willis> tryign to get doom working? the original doom? perhaps try the new variants like prdoom, and so forth
<Lowe> lol
<Lowe> However the following packages replace it:
<Lowe>   kdelibs4-dev libartsc0-dev libartsc0 libarts1-dev libarts1
<Lowe> E: Package libarts has no installation candidate
<Kamion> jmullman: apparently it didn't build in universe for some reason
<sivang> jmullman : modconf isn't even available in debian sid anymore imho :)
<Kamion> Dr_Willis: er?
<jmullman> ahh, so what do I do to have modules load/not load
<sivang> Kamion : hi, whassup?
<Kamion>    modconf |     0.2.47 |      unstable | source, all
<Kamion> sivang: nope, it's still there
<Dr_Willis> I've had huge issues with the official id doom  - the new doom variants are all more stable/better for newer disrtos from what i remeber.
<Kamion> jmullman: send us mail with what failed to load automatically
<sivang> Kamoin : i thought there was a reolution sometime ago to remove it. 
<Kamion> Dr_Willis: "<foo> of doom" => nothing to do with the game DOom
<jmullman> ok
<Kamion> *Doom. I hate this keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> Kamion,  LOL. :P
<Dr_Willis> DUngeons of Doom :P
<Lowe> hmm no luck it just suggests other packages
<housetier> sivang, it is available :) http://packages.debian.org/modconf
<Kamion> jmullman: you can edit /etc/modules too
<Dr_Willis> Librianian of Doom. SLugs of Doom.
<psi> are madwifi cards not supposed to found during installation?
<jmullman> it's mainly the fact that alsa isn't working and there are a ton of fs modules that I don't need loading
<Kamion> psi: don't think we've fixed that up yet
<sivang> Kamion : I had congiured succesfully my iTouch 2.2 thingy. all multimedia button working in xine :)
<psi> Kamion: ok
<Kamion> oof, modconf build-depends on kernel-source; no wonder it failed to build
<jmullman> I had to grab that anyway so I could get the nvidia module to work
<Kamion> jmullman: we don't *have* a kernel-source, we renamed it to linux-source
<jmullman> whatever it's named, I got the source to the kernel and installed it for that reason
<jmullman> ;)
<Kamion> jmullman: just explaining why modconf isn't available
<jmullman> gotcha
<psi> hm - how large is the default ubuntu install?
<Lowe> This sucks, im never going to get mplayer installed. :(
<Kamion> psi: 1.8GB (reduces a few hundred MB after the apt cache is cleaned at the end of the install)
<Kamion> psi: it's documented in one of the CD help screens
<psi> Lowe, i installed the vorbis libs and xv libs from apt, and then built from source. worked fine for me.
<psi> Kamion, ok thanks
<psi> i think that solution lacks xvid support though
<psi> i'm not sure if xvid is in universe
<JanneM> tried an install, but I never found out how to actually resize an existing partition to make space
<Lowe> I hate building from source
<Kamion> JanneM: press Enter on the partition you want to resize, press Enter on the size row, enter new size
<Kamion> JanneM: if that doesn't work, it's a bug (and there are a few known bugs here)
<JanneM> nope
<JanneM> enter on the size, and it asks me if I wnt to do the changes and continue
<JanneM> I never get to actually edit the size
<Kamion> I thought I fixed that about a week ago
<JanneM> previous to that, it failed to bring up the netwok, though I can't really see hw that could affect it
<Kamion> JanneM: this is with the warty preview release CD, right?
<JanneM> yep
<Kamion> JanneM: which filesystem are you trying to resize?
<sivang> Kamion : this is the partitoner bug?
<JanneM> ext3
<Kamion> sivang: you know as much as I do from reading the above :P
<Kamion> JanneM: OK, I'll have another look
<JanneM> the disk has three partitions: a 100Mb boot partition, the main partition (about 58Gb) and 1Gb swap
<JanneM> trying to resize the main partition, obviously
<jdub> night all
<JanneM> night
<sivang> Kamion : I checked it several times using both the preview and a daily, seemed to worked fine :-0
<seb128> 'night jdub 
<[Scizo] > night
<schvenk> anyone know how to enable sleep/standby on a powerbook g4 in ubuntu?
<JanneM> sivang: Kamion: don't know how it is built in the background, but could it affect it that I got to the partitioner via the menu, not just as the next step in the install?
<Kamion> JanneM: no, if anything that should make bugs like that less likely to occur
<Kamion> JanneM: it works for me just now, too
<Kamion> JanneM: just triple-checking, from what URL did you download the image?
<mojo> hi all ppl
<psi> hi
<mojo> can someone show me what I have to do after install nvidia-glx???
<psi> have you changed driver in XF86COnfig?
<mojo> to nvidia?
<psi> yes
<mojo> yes, I did and fail to load X
<mojo> then I have to revert to nv
<psi> you need to load the nvidia module also
<mojo> at startup?
<mojo> yes, I did load the nvidia-glx by using rcconf
<JanneM> Kamion: from the Ubuntu site
<psi> before you start X. you can add it to /etc/modules if you want it to start at boot
<mojo> can u show me?
<JanneM> Kamion: I was skipping around in the partitioning menus quite a bit
<psi> mojo: just enter nvidia on a single line in /etc/modules
<mojo> add nvidia-glx in/etc/modules
<psi> then when you reboot the kernel module will be loaded
<JanneM> JanneM: doing the install in Swedish if that helps
<psi> no, not -glx, just nvidia
<mojo> nvidia only
<mojo> k
<psi> you can try "modprobe nvidia" to load it without rebooting
<Kamion> JanneM: I'm trying to make sure that you didn't download from /cdimage/sounder-test/current/, which is where the installation howtos mistakenly pointed at one point
<psi> then you will be able to start X with the nvidia driver
<mojo> do I need to remove load DRI in Xfree86config?
<JanneM> hm
<psi> no, but it doesn't hurt
<JanneM> no
<JanneM> though
<mojo> ok let me try
<JanneM> I have this install under qemu
<mojo> thx much psi
<JanneM> just tried it there and I have the same problem
<mojo> I begin to love Ubuntu community
<mojo> thx much
<psi> you're welcome
<JanneM> so I will redownload the CD image and try again
<Kamion> JanneM: use rsync rather than redownloading
<Kosai> JanneM: You might as well MD5sum the image you have.
<psi> from what I hear, they are trying to make this process easier, but for now you have to do it manually, mojo
<Kamion> oh my GOD modconf's build process is hideous
<JanneM> :)
<mjg59> Has modconf actually been fixed to work with 2.6?
<Kamion> mjg59: there's some 2.6 stuff in its source package
<Kamion> mjg59: dunno how well it works
<Kamion> it needs to be fixed in the way that overly-hormonal animals are fixed
<JanneM> the md5sum is the same as for the downloadable image on http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/warty/preview/
<ich> hi
<ich> a new problem
<schvenk> is there any way to mount an HFS+ volume like a normal volume?
<ich> amule, is there a amule 2... version out there, i cant get it to compule so i would like a deb package.
<Deft> schvenk, what is abnormal about it?
<Kamion> schvenk: mount -t hfsplus
<Kamion> schvenk: if you just use plain 'mount' then it'll get mounted as hfs, which won't be very useful
<schvenk> kamion: sweet, thanks
<schvenk> to mount that automatically at startup, do i just edit /etc/fstab or is there a more appropriate way?
<Clint> ich: file a bug in bugzilla if there isn't already one
<Kamion> schvenk: I'd edit /etc/fstab, yeah
<felixdz> Got mplayer working sort of. used this sources list: http://muse.linuxmafia.org/lost+found/apt/sources.list
<felixdz> Problem now I get sound error: alsa-contro: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: no such file or directory
<wm_eddie> why is his sources.list in lost+found...
<housetier> its just a directory
<felixdz> It is not in lost and found. That is the url of website with sources list for lots of unnoffical sources.
<felixdz> /etc/apt/sources list like everyone else.
<Tomcat_> Whoever suggested taking out the Generic Mouse in XFree86Config in VMWare -> Thanks :)
<Tomcat_> Works for my regular USB mouse as well.
<felixdz> Should be a . there. death to typos!
<Tomcat_> At least seems to work.
<Jotun> This distro has quickly become my favorite. Many years in Linux and I've never felt any distro did my needs justice, until now. God bless the devs, really.
<mike_w> ditto - it rocks, and I'm just a newbie
<Loduriel> how to get totem to read divx? do I need to install totem-xine?
<pr0c> Jotun, my favorite distro too, cept i missed something compiling my kernel and can't boot it, can't find what i missed either damnit!
<mike_w> Can anyone tell me if bootsplash is included (and not working for me), or just to be included in gold version?
<pr0c> mike_w, i never saw one
<pr0c> saw it*
<Tomcat_> Ack Jotun :)
<mike_w> there's some good looking stuff on wiki, but dunno if it's in yet
<Tomcat_> Any suggestions for using Windows net_send / Windows messaging from Ubuntu?
<Kamion> mike_w: the userspace bootsplash project didn't make it for warty; it's been bumped to hoary
<Kamion> (i.e. the next release)
<mike_w> ;-(
<Kamion> it took a fair bit of design; the traditional bootsplash hack broke our installer when we tried to drop it straight in
<mike_w> the stuff on wiki looked great. think it's possible for me to build it into my sys?
<Kamion> mike_w: the code'll be going into the hoary development repository more or less as soon as it opens, I believe, so you could follow that
<Kamion> that's only a month or so as opposed to the six-and-a-half months until hoary releases
<mike_w> kamion: will the hoary rep open when warty releases?
<Kamion> mike_w: about then, yes
<Kamion> (don't know the exact plans actually)
<mike_w> kamion: so best to wait until then, rather than risk breaking things?!
<Kamion> mike_w: well, as far as I can see none of the code is actually on the wiki yet, so I don't see how you could start using it yet :)
<mike_w> Kamion: oh, ok - gotcha. how about beautifying grub, can I just link the .xpm image I found, or is it not that simple?
<Kamion> ubuntu-artwork already hooks into grub
<mike_w> hmm.. mine doesn't! Is there a config app somewhere?
<Kamion> tweaking the grub configuration to show the menu should be sufficient
<jesse_132> is there a proper way to add new software so I don't mess up ubuntu...  For instance  I want to get blam 1.4.1 ... so I was going to ./configure --prefix=/usr ; make ; sudo make install  ... will this fsck things up?  
<mike_w> as in commenting out the hidemenu bit? tried that
<Kamion> jesse_132: DON'T use --prefix=/usr, use /usr/local
<jesse_132> Kamion, then do I remove the blam package installed in /usr/local via apt or synaptic?
<Kamion> jesse_132: neither
<Kamion> software installed in /usr/local is your own problem to manage; nothing in Ubuntu will touch it
<jesse_132> Kamion, I didn't think /usr/local was higher in the path listing by default ...
<Kamion> jesse_132: the 'stow' package in universe may help you keep things organized if you're putting a lot of stuff in /usr/local
<Kamion> jesse_132: /usr/local comes first in $PATH
<jesse_132> Kamion, thanks for the help :)
<Kamion> cjwatson@cittagazze ~ $ echo $PATH
<Kamion> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/g
<Kamion> ames
<mike_w> Kamion: sorry to be a pain, how do I configure grub splash screen?
<Kamion> mike_w: you'll have to wait until I finish this install so I can experiment
<mike_w> okay - tnxs and sorry!
<Kamion> no problem
<istari> hi there!
<_axel> hi
<istari> i did read anything about a live cd on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.8537444623/view?searchterm=live%20cd
<istari> is this cd anywhere available? :))
<damonlynch> istari, http://people.no-name-yet.com/~mdz/ubuntu-live/current/
<istari> damonlynch: tnx ;)
<psyklops> I don't know what I did to cause this, but every time I login the desktop loading splash (whatever you call it) refuses to go away for over a minute. Everything is done loading, it just sits there.
<psyklops> Any idea how to make it terminate normally after it finishes loading?
<sladen> psyklops: what happens when it does go away?
<psyklops> I never managed to wait that long...
<sladen> psyklops: is it because another backdrop is loaded?
<psyklops> but, I can't log out until it goes away
<psyklops> another backdrop?
<sladen> psyklops: is the small box in the centre of the screen ?
<psyklops> yes
<sladen> psyklops: and that just stays there?  after the menus have appeared?
<psyklops> yep
<psyklops> and if I had "saved current settings" before, it locks up after the last program loaded
<psyklops> (wow, lots of tense problems in that sentence)
<psi__> hm, how do you setup wep? the network settings application does not ask anything about it
<sladen> psyklops: with the box still in the centre, can you use the menus?
<psyklops> yes
<mike_w> anyone know if there is a panel applet for evolution (i.e. if you have new mail)?
<Kosai> Yes, called evolution-biff or something.
<psyklops> and if I click the box to make it disappear, I can't log out for a time I presume is how long it would take for the box to disappear on its own.
<mike_w> kosai: thanks
<Lowe> is there any other repositorys with more stuff? stupid mplayer needs loads of crap -_-
<trukulo> Lowe, use marillat repository
<Lowe> I already am, there isn't enough in it. -_-
<_axel> uhm, that evolutionbiff thingy is for kde it seems
<mike_w> yeah, was looking for it. there's a mail notification applet in ubuntu, but I don't know where to point it
<Kosai> Oh, yes, that'd probably work.  I think the evolution mbox path is .evolution/local/Inbox or something.
<mike_w> doesn't seem to respond to new mail - I take it evolution uses a 'local maildir' rather than a 'local mailspool'?
<mike_w> ah - got it
<pr0c> I swear that ubuntu randomly double clicks things, anyone else notice that? like I'll click on gaim and two instances will open, same with browser etc randomly..
<OZ8AAZ> pr0c: it's known
<mike_w> read about that on the users list - something to do with your mouse being defined twice
<Lowe> I don't get that problem.
<pr0c> OZ8AAZ, at least i'm not crazy!
<OZ8AAZ> pr0c: comment out Generic mouse in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<OZ8AAZ> are you familiar with that operation?
<pr0c> oh simple fix, i see it
<pr0c> damn i should have looked sooner, thank you
<OZ8AAZ> hehe, I made exactly the same "error" earlier today...
<OZ8AAZ> maybe it should be put on Ubuntu-web-frontpage :)
<mike_w> great - the new mail notification applet works great, except it doesn't seem to reset
<OZ8AAZ> so, Pr0c - did it work?
<_axel> i find the mail notification applet a bit poor -- no way to make it show a dancing penguin or anything nicer than a dull 'no messages' label?
<Lowe> lol a dancing penguin 
<_axel> heh, dunno, but the dancing penguin was in gnome2.6 iirc
<mike_w> you can make it show a dancing penguin in prefs, once it says you have mail though, the only way to revert it back to not having mail is to remove it and add it again (!)
<_axel> oh damnit i hadnt seen the 'select animation' option!
<Deft> mike_w, it will catch up after a while and go back to the real number
<Lowe> Can comeone buy me a dancing penguin? ._.
<_axel> gah, the background is not transparent, that looks really weak
<_axel> i'll have to check out gnubiff but i hate it cause the dancing penguin is too big ;)
<jcontonio> I know this has probably been asked a million times, but anyway to get ubuntu and a airport extreme card working?
<Lowe> I can't unmouny my ntfs partiton. Says device is busy. -_-
<mike_w> Deft: cheers. I would have thought 'update' would fix it though?
<Lowe> unmount*
<Deft> mike_w, I thought that for a while, but the evidence was against it...
<mike_w> Deft: as in, it will only reverT back after a while, but not after an update?
<jcontonio> anyone using this on a ppc?
<Deft> mike_w, after a random number of updates/amount of time it works it out, otherwise it seems to just keep adding the new mail to its own count
<Kamion> jcontonio: airport extreme cards are not supported by Linux at all, sorry
<Kamion> jcontonio: Broadcom haven't released the specifications
<mike_w> Deft, weird - thanks though. is there a better / easy way of doing it?
<jcontonio> Kamion, is there anyway to use that ndiswrapper?
<jcontonio> Kamion, and do you know about any keys to get right and middle clicks on a mac
<Lowe> How the heck do i get the home folder on my desktop? -_-
<_axel> there's a gconf option for that i think
<Kamion> jcontonio: ndiswrapper is i386-only, as far as I know
<Mayday> Lowe: wiki.ubuntulinux.org has info to enable the desktop icons
<_axel> Lowe: /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir
<Kamion> jcontonio: F11 and F12; see /etc/sysctl.conf
<jcontonio> oh thank you very much
<mike_w> is there a start-here or similar menu to get to sys config apps in ubuntu? where?
<mike_w> or is all of that included in the Computer menu?
<jcontonio> Kamion, so if I were to get an external pci card for wireless, what do you recommend
<Lowe> That's better. :)
<werewolf> what package I have to install for having a minimal gnome desktop? nautilus, firefox and trash icon
<bolivar> werewolf: havent found that out yet
<bolivar> i tried it but it DIDNT go well hehe
<Kamion> jcontonio: if you mean PCMCIA/CardBus, I use the CardBus model from www.netgate.com; any Prism 2-type card should work well
<jcontonio> ok thank you
<jcontonio> Kamion, so in that conf file I can change the F11 and F12?
<peterray> hi 
<bolivar> howdy peterray
<Kamion> jcontonio: yes, then run 'sysctl -p'; you can work out the keycodes with showkey
<Kamion> note that showkey outputs hexadecimal while the sysctl wants decimal, so you'll have to convert
<Adonijah> werewolf, there isn't such a thing afaik
<peterray> I've found a bug in ubuntu installation
<Adonijah> think so? what is it?
<peterray> There isn't the 3c940 module in the kernel
<Adonijah> how is that a bug?
<peterray> this module is present in debian sarge 
<peterray> this network card is present in more mobo
<kagou> hi guys
<nawty> gday, how would one check to see if cacti 0.8.6 has been committed to debian ? 
<Adonijah> peterray, i would say lack of hardware support, not a bug
<Adonijah> peterray, ubuntu != sarge
<peterray> Adonijah, sorry
<Kamion> Adonijah: ease up, it's sometimes the same thing :)
<Adonijah> i'm not being mean, just saying ;)
<Adonijah> sk98lin should work with 3c940 anyway...
<Kamion> peterray: I don't see that module in sarge
<peterray> I know that ubuntu != sarge
<Kamion> peterray: where is it?
<nawty> anyone ? 
<peterray> Kamion, I've write the name of the netcard 
<Kamion> peterray: we'd need the name of the module
<Adonijah> peterray, have you tried the sk98lin module?
<Adonijah> peterray, that usually supports the 3c940
<peterray> Adonijah, I doesnt' work
<Kamion> as Adonijah says, that's the module documented in the kernel source as supporting 3c940
<peterray> mmmm
<Kamion> peterray: there was an upload recently to fix some issue with sk98lin
<peterray> ok 
<Adonijah> kernel bug then...neat
<peterray> but why installation system doesn't find it?
<Kamion> peterray: doesn't find it at all? does 'lsmod | grep sk98lin' on tty2 show anything?
<Kamion>  linux-source-2.6.8.1 (2.6.8.1-6) warty; urgency=low                                                                                                                      
<peterray> anything
<Kamion>  .                                                                                                                                                                        
<Kamion>    * Updated sk98lin PCI table based on skge_probe() in                                                                                                                   
<Kamion>      drivers/net/sk98lin/skge.c (Herbert Xu).                                                                                                                             
<Kamion> ?
<Adonijah> yeah, sk98lin is definitely the driver that's supposed to support 3c940
<peterray> ok
<peterray> I try 
<Kamion> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141 says that it works pre-reboot but not post-reboot
<nawty> anyone ? 
<Kamion> peterray: if the card doesn't work in the installer, before the first reboot, then please send us the output of 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' so that we can update the hardware database
<peterray> ok
<Kamion> nawty: not exactly a question for #ubuntu
<Kamion> nawty: but you could look at http://packages.debian.org/ or http://packages.qa.debian.org/
<Adonijah> Kamion, does any of the project leads know that downloading http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz has been broken for about 4 days now in apt-get? :)
<nawty> Kamion: doesnt look like it 
<Adonijah> Kamion, i haven't see any mention of it...
<Kamion> Adonijah: you sure it's broken for everyone, or just you?
<Adonijah> Kamion, a few others have mentioned it
<Adonijah> Kamion, so i know it's not just me :)
<pr0c> Adonijah, It was broke for me yesterday or day before but not now
<Adonijah> i'm amd64 here, so that might be another diff too
<Kamion> Adonijah: works fine for me
<Kamion> well, source is architecture-independent
<Kamion> kind of by definition
<Kamion> Adonijah: I'd suspect a broken transparent proxy somewhere on your network
<psi__> ugh. my laptop crashed during a kernel update, and now I can't boot the system :E
<Adonijah> I don't have a proxy anywhere
<psi__> i get Error 15: no such file
<Adonijah> and it's the only one that's broken
<Kamion> Adonijah: *transparent*, meaning one that your ISP installed and you don't know about
<Kamion> this is pretty common practice
<Adonijah> Kamion, I would sincerely doubt that
<Adonijah> Kamion, since every other apt source works just fine
<Kamion> Adonijah: most other apt sources don't update every half an hour :)
<Kamion> Adonijah: this might well cause different behaviour in dodgy caches
<Adonijah> Kamion, maybe, but I can download the file manually just fine, it's only through the apt-get problem that it's broken
<mteira> Adonijah: You can test it in http://eurodev.net/ip.php
<mteira> Adonijah: It would say if you're behind a transparent proxy/cache
<Adonijah> "Your connection HTTP does not happen through a cache."
<Kamion> Adonijah: hmm. I guess you'll have to track it down locally though, maybe with strace
<Adonijah> Kamion, the error is "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<Kamion> as far as I know, the archive's fine
<Adonijah> Kamion, oh i'm fairly certain the archive is fine
<peterray> Adonijah, thanks it's work now
<peterray> Kamion, thx
<Adonijah> Kamion, it's just apt-get that's jacked somehow
<Kamion> might be worth poking around in /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Frozen> I can't get my X working. I think its because of my graphic card (GFX5700LE)
<Frozen> anyone using GFX 5700LE
<Adonijah> Frozen, did you uncomment restricted/universe in /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update and then apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common?
<Frozen> no
<Kamion> nvidia-kernel-common's on the CD and installed by default
<Adonijah> didn't know, ati here :)
<Adonijah> Kamion, what should i be looking for in /var/lib/apt/lists ?
<Adonijah> Kamion, should I just try clearing out the cached lists?
<trukulo> Adonijah, download works
<trukulo> tried here, right now
<Adonijah> trukulo, ?
<trukulo> Adonijah, sources.gz, download works here
<Adonijah> trukulo, yes, it does here too, just not through apt-get update
<Frozen> when I start X it starts to flicker and it looks crazy...any ideas
<trukulo> Adonijah, ah, try apt-get clean then
<Kamion> 'apt-get clean' doesn't touch /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Adonijah> hrm, i tried removing all the lists in /var/lib/apt/lists and apt-get clean
<Adonijah> same error
<trukulo> so, don't know
<pr0c> Adonijah, maybe manually get the file and place it whereever? never tried it with apt but it should be possibl
<mojo> can some1 help?
<mojo> I can't do install J2SDL
<mojo> SDK
<Adonijah> it's not a big deal, because it's *only* the 'sources' lists that are failing
<mojo> it's too hard to install on Debian
<mojo> I read the Wiki
<Adonijah> but it's obviously a bug in apt-get or the like
<mojo> but all are nonsense
<ggi> mojo: Sure y'can.
<Adonijah> since I can download the file just fine through a browser or wget
<Adonijah> and a gzip -t passes
<trukulo> mojo, read my blog, it's in spanish, but it's very easy to understand
<mojo> ggi: I follow those instruction but even the deb package they use are unavailable
<trukulo> http://mercurio.homeip.net/blog/34/
<Kamion> Adonijah: I'd be looking for stuff in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<ggi> mojo: Do you have universe in your sources.list?
<Kamion> Adonijah: check if they're really gzipped files, or what's in them
<ish> is there an ubuntu-nic way to get the jdk installed?
<Adonijah> Kamion, that dir is empty
<mojo> thx trukulo
<mojo> u saved me again!
<trukulo> mojo, no prob
<mojo> the blog u gave is so helpful!
<mojo> thx
<Adonijah> Kamion, other ideas?
<Kamion> Adonijah: in that case you'll have to resort to strace, as I said above
<trukulo> mojo, do you know spanish?
<Adonijah> Kamion, i have, and the strace doesn't tell me much
<Adonijah> Kamion, other than gzip doesn't like the file
<Adonijah> Kamion, unless there's something special I should be looking for
<Kamion> Adonijah: sudo strace -f -o /tmp/update.trace -s 2048 apt-get update; sudo bzip2 /tmp/update.trace, then mail /tmp/update.trace.bz2 to cjwatson@canonical.com
<Lowe> Does BMP have some problem with UTF-8?
<Frozen> how do I install/download NVIDIA kernel module
<Kamion> Adonijah: I'm going out now but I'll have a look later
<mike_w> kamion, did u get a chance to look at grub splash?
<Adonijah> wtf?
<Adonijah> ok, twilight zone
<Frozen> how do I install/download NVIDIA kernel module?
<Kamion> Frozen: please don't repeat
<Frozen> ok....
<Kamion> Frozen: nvidia-kernel-common is installed by default
<Kamion> Frozen: what exactly are you looking for?
<Kamion> Frozen: (I'm assuming you installed from scratch rather than upgrading, btw)
<Frozen> well my X isn't working...in one error message it says that "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module"
<Kamion> mike_w: oh, sorry, got distracted by fixing amd64 keymap bugs, looking now
<Kamion> Frozen: what architecture? i386?
<Adonijah> Kamion, ok, I gotta hum dinger of a prob for ya :)
<Frozen> i386
<mike_w> Kamion: it's okay, no rush. can mail me if u wnat
<Adonijah> Kamion, if I run apt-get update using strace with the command line options you gave me a few times successively, it eventually downloads the lists correctly and doesn't error out
<Kamion> Adonijah: check that you have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-<somethingorother> installed
<Adonijah> Kamion, this smacks of threading or a race condition
<Kamion> Adonijah: RUN AWAY
<Kamion> Adonijah: seriously, I've never seen this, I don't think any of us have
<Adonijah> Well, i've already found several problems you guys haven't seen :D
<Adonijah> amd64 is apparently prone to all kinds of quackery
<mojo> trukulo: how come Totem-gstreamer can't run all video files, I though gstreamr is stronger than xine
<Kamion> sure, but this is the sort of thing that would show up all over the place I'd've thought
<mteira> Bladerunner?
<Adonijah> for example, I can't open contacts in evolution because of threading problems in berkeley db 
<Adonijah> upstream knows :)
<Kamion> then again we don't have many amd64s among the development team yet, so it's possible
<Kamion> Adonijah: when I get my amd64 network-connected, I'll see if I can reproduce it
<Adonijah> i don't have any restricted-modules package installed
<Adonijah> i don't have webcams, usb flashkeys, or any binary only drivers loaded
<Kamion> Adonijah: it's not built on amd64 yet
<Adonijah> ;D
<Adonijah> Kamion, so do you still want the strace <G>
<grzesieq> Hi, anyone go Ubuntu working on virtual pc 6.1?
<Adonijah> Kamion, I suppose I could get evil with it and go through gdb, but I doubt that would reveal anything useful :D
<Kamion> Adonijah: of one of the failing ones, yes
<grzesieq> s/go/got/
<Kamion> although I might have to pass it over to mdz
<Adonijah> Kamion, i can file a bug and attach strace log if that would be easier :)
<Adonijah> Kamion, nforce 3 150 board here, realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet btw
<mdz> Kamion: amd64 issues should go to Mithrandir
<Adonijah> i'll go file a bug, you guys can zing it wherever it needs to go
<jesse_132> Does monodevelop not reside in anyones repository?
<Rhonda> I have two (maybe controversial) questions about ubuntu:
<Adonijah> tseng maybe?
<srbaker> putting ubuntu on my other machine tonight
<tseng> Adonijah: hm whats up?
<Adonijah> tseng, err.. jesse_132 was asking if anyone had monodevelop in a repos
<Rhonda> In what way is ubuntu a "community Linux distribution", like Mark Shuttleworth writes himself?
<tseng> no i couldnt build the debian source package
<Kamion> mdz: heh, pass the buck :-)
<tseng> i have all the deps if someone else wants to try fixing it
<mdz> Rhonda: in that it will be developed in cooperation with the open source community
<mdz> in much the way that Debian is
<Kamion> Rhonda: we're still getting the community up and running; it's been four days since preview release, give us a chance :-)
<Rhonda> mdz: So it is not community driven? From what I see people working on it are hired....
<Rhonda> Of course, I'm just curious.
<cgdef> mdz: out on a tangent, it might be a good idea to change the pager for man pages to most
<cgdef> looks a lot better
<Adonijah> Rhonda, some of the members are from debian project
<tseng> most is kinda nice
<Rhonda> Kamion: It's just the thing that it made me wonder, but I haven't read anything about it.
<Adonijah> Rhonda, and lots of volunteers contribute bugs, patches, and help
<Rhonda> Adonijah: I know that.
<Kamion> Rhonda: the core team is paid, but we don't expect to be the sole contributors forever, and we don't want it to stay that way
<jesse_132> Rhonda, several of the developers of gnome/debian that have been volunteering before are now paid...
<mdz> Rhonda: those two things are not mutually exclusive
<thx1138> is there a flash plugin for mozilla (like flashplugin-nonfree in debian) ?
<Rhonda> mdz: Of course not.
<mdz> Rhonda: there will be (indeed, already are) people participating in development who are not Canonical employees
<trukulo> thx1138, that's for mozilla
<mdz> Rhonda: we have a lot of work to do in order to build the infrastructure to be more open, but we will get there
<Rhonda> But: Is there sort of a social contract that states that canonical won't direct the "community" part of ubuntu in a specific direction just because it pays the core developers?
<trukulo> flashplugin-nonfree is in ubuntu, in universe
<Adonijah> it is?
<Adonijah> i dunna see it here
<Rhonda> It's just that I'm curious, and this is one of the things that made me wonder.
<Lowe> I'm still wondering why, there is no ops in here. *yawn*
<jesse_132> Rhonda, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/ see code of conduct...
<thx1138> trukulo> hmmm, my sources include universe, but i don't see any package named flashplugin-nonfree
<trukulo> thx1138, so, perhaps i'm wrong
<Kamion> Rhonda: general plan's to have some kind of governance structure that resolves disputes
<whiprush> flashplayer-mozilla is what you're looking for
<thx1138> whiprush> thanks a lot
<Kamion> we've made the first steps at thinking it out; it will of course take a while
<whiprush> I don't know if it's in universe though
<mdz> Rhonda: it is being developed, yes
<whiprush> it's in marillat's source I think
<Rhonda> Lowe: There are services.
<jmhodges> say, what would be a good doc to read for a deb newb?
<thx1138> whiprush> indeed, it's not in universe
<Lowe> I still need to get mplayer working, hopefully it will come in the final. (highly doubt it though)
<whiprush> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<jmhodges> bah, n/m ill just find something on debian.org
<trukulo> thx1138, try: apt-cache search flash|grep flash
<whiprush> add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<whiprush> then apt-get update
<Rhonda> The other thing that made me wonder, is that it has right on the front page "that software tools should be usable by people in their local language", but then the pages are only available in english?  :)
<whiprush> don't blame me if it blows up your PC though. :p
<Kamion> Rhonda: 
<Kamion> oops
<jesse_132> has anyone got dvd playback in totem to work...  I only get xine to play dvds (without sound)
<mteira> :))
<Lowe> Dependcy help.
<Kamion> Rhonda: much of the web site was written in about the last two weeks :)
<ggi> Are the packages in Debian contrib not in Ubuntu? Not even in 'restricted'?
<Lowe> hell*
<mteira> Rhonda: What have you made? Now we would have to restart him.
<Rhonda> Kamion: So, no time for catalan?  :)
<Rhonda> mteira: Whom?
<mteira> Rhonda: Galician is first in the queue.
<Kamion> mike_w: ah; see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=994
<mteira> Rhonda: Kamion, he's ooped.
<Rhonda> I always make Kamion oops.
<trukulo> Rhonda, mteira : perhaps in final version, don't know
<Rhonda> Or was it jordi?  Don't know why, can't tell the two appart....
<mteira> Maybe a bug.
<thx1138> trukulo> it's the package named swf-player (in universe)
<Rhonda> Might be both.
<trukulo> thx1138, umm, i doubt it
<mteira> Rhonda: Fill a bug report.
<mteira> Rhonda: Sure.
<Adonijah> trukulo, there is no other flash plackage besides swf-flashplayer that I can see that would qualify
<Rhonda> But like said, am not sure if it's a bug in Kamion's or in jordi's interface.
<Rhonda> mteira: Shall they play ping pong?
<mike_w> Kamion: ah, so it's not possible then? I prefer to have the menu displayed as I have windows and 3x linux, basic menu is igly though!!
<Adonijah> trukulo, and apt-cache show giving the package name you mentioned yeilds nothing
<thx1138> trukulo> well, see the description : Includes  a Mozilla plugin, that embeds the player into Mozilla-based browsers,
<Adonijah> thx1138, what arch are you?
<Adonijah> thx1138, (i386, i686, amd64) ?
<trukulo> thx1138, yes, but it doesn't works well, try it and tell us
<thx1138> Adonijah> sorry but my problem is solved (i686)
<mike_w> s/igly/ugly
<Adonijah> thx1138, it is solved?
<Adonijah> i just realised i'm amd64, and probably won't have flash in my repos list ;)
<thx1138> Adonijah> yeah, i've just installed that package and restarted epiphany ... flash animations work well
<mteira> Rhonda: You're familiar with jordi's interface. Humm...
<mteira> Oh, finally, after hours of crying and compiling, my emacs-gtk2 is built.
<mteira> Time to install and cry again
<Rhonda> mteira: A little bit....  I had to go after him once.
<Adonijah> thx1138, ah, k
<Kamion> mike_w: looks like we actually took the whole splash image out; I wonder if that was a mistake
* Rhonda wonders how many of her packages are included in ubuntu -- is there a package list?  Or can someone do a grep-available on a ubuntu-only system? :)
<mike_w> Kamion: I downloaded the splash image manually from wiki. Is there a command I can use in menu.1st to display it?
<trukulo> Rhonda, who r u?
<Rhonda> trukulo: alfie@debian.org
<mike_w> Kamion: think it would be nice to offer the choice though
<Kamion> mike_w: if you create /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz and run 'update-grub', it should work
<Kamion> mike_w: the setting is 'splashimage'
<trukulo> Rhonda, and you are woman, and from catalonia ?
<Rhonda> trukulo: No, jordi is catalan.
<mike_w> Kamion: I have splash.xpm , how do I gz it? (sorry, novice)
<trukulo> ah, you said before : HER
<Kamion> mike_w: 'gzip splash.xpm'
<Rhonda> trukulo: Depends on point of view.
<trukulo> Rhonda, jordi is not cataln, as i know, it's from baleares, isn't it?
<Kamion> damnit, we should have grep-dctrl in desktop :P
<Rhonda> trukulo: Don't know, but he is coordinator for catalan Debian website translation.
<Rhonda> Kamion: Shame on ubuntu. ;)
<trukulo> Rhonda, ok, that's because in baleares speaks catalan too, but it's not catalonia
<Rhonda> It is quite nice l10ned.  ;)
<mteira> :)
<mteira> Oh, interesting debate.
<mike_w> Kamion: thanks a lot, think that worked. Gonna reboot and see
<Kamion> at least grep-dctrl's in supported ...
<mteira> It works!!
<neighborlee> anyone know whats up with mplayer /dev/mixer error during playback?..i'm assuming its a bug in whomever compiled but....so im going to grab from mplayer site for now.. ( tried changing permission on /dev/mixer but nadda)
<mteira> I have to say it again. I feel this distro really faster than debian unstable.
<Rhonda> grep-dctrl -FMaintainer -sPackage alfie@debian.org | wc -l
<Rhonda> That should do it.  :)
<Rhonda> Oh, stupid me....
<Rhonda> Can download the Packages files myself...
<Rhonda> uh, none?
* Rhonda grumbles.
<mteira> Rhonda: What's your problem?
<Rhonda> I'm not in.
<mteira> Rhonda: where?
<Frozen> lol...I got ubuntus X working with Geforce 2 MX 400, It didn't work with GFX 5700LE
<Rhonda> Oh, I'm in universe.
<Rhonda> Just not in main.
<trukulo> Rhonda: universe is sid packages recompiled, not mantained
<Rhonda> Ah, I see.
<mojo> thx all ppl, I made J2SDL installed and worked!!
<cgdef> I get the following error
<cgdef> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<cgdef> what is the problem and how do I fix it
<Frozen> how can I test does my 3d work?
<cgdef> try one of the opengl screensavers
<Deft> Frozen, glxgears and glxinfo will give you an idea
<Frozen> ok thanks
<cgdef> np
<mike_w> Kamion: thanks a lot, worked a treat. How do I change my default boot options (e.g. vga=791) so that I don't have to manually re-edit menu.1st after invoking update-grub?
<Jotun> how do you change the default program to open certain files?
<Jotun> I can add one, but it's never default.
<Jotun> It won't let me remove totem as the default program for videos
<Deft> mike_w, add the vga option to the # kopt=... line, keeping the # at the start
<neill> Deft: even though that is below the start of the Autogenerated section?
<neill> I was a bit confused about that.
<Frozen> could someone tell me good alternate for ubuntu because I'm not sure can I get this working on my other PC. It should be debian based?
<mike_w> Frozen: have you tried debian?
<neill> Frozen: Debian and Knoppix would spring to mind
<Deft> yes, that line is never changed, just read and used to generate the others
<mike_w> Deft: thanks a lot, trying it now...
<neill> Deft: but should remain commented? So that's what the bit about not uncommenting it meant.......
<sladen> cgdef: the file you've downloaded (.../Sources.gz) is corrupted
<neill> makes sense now. thanks.
<Elim> has anyone installed the ppc version yet?
<Frozen> well I could try knoppix...when I have time to that
<sladen> Frozen: what problem are you haveing that makes you think you can't get ti working?
<Elim> has anyone installed the ppc version yet?
<mike_w> Deft: perfect - thanks a lot 8-)
<Frozen> It doesn't work with my Geforce FX 5700LE
<sladen> Elim: about half the developers have Powerbook laptops.  Lots of people have!
<Frozen> I mean X doesn't work
<neill> Frozen: how does it not work?
* neill has a FX 5700 and it worked out of the box
<neill> (haven't got the nvidia drivers working yet)
<neill> this is with Ubuntu.
<neill> the nvidia drivers work with debian as well though
<Frozen> it flicker and the screen looks weird...like when u try to use svga game on vga monitor...
<Frozen> also spiky from the sides.. 
<trukulo> try lower the resolution
<toothpick> neill, have you tried to install the nvidia's yet with ubuntu?
<neill> toothpick: no.
<Frozen> already tries
<Frozen> *tried
<neill> toothpick: I couldn't work out how at an initial glance
<toothpick> neill: I have the fx5200 and they work perfectly.
* neill should mention that he's using amd64
<toothpick> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<toothpick> add nvidia to the text file /etc/modules
<toothpick> chane nv to nvidia in /etc/X11/XF86config-4
<toothpick> chane read change
* neill doesn't have an nvidia-glx package...
<Frozen> I'm no using MX 400 and it works great...but I want to use my new FX 5700LE
<neill> either my sources are broken or it's not in amd64 yet
<neill> Frozen: that's very odd.
<toothpick> oh amd64...ok not sure about that.
<toothpick> Is that a laptop you have there neill ?
<neill> toothpick: no.
<neill> desktop
<Frozen> neill: I know
<neill> with nforce3 250 though
<neill> which works.
<neill> so I'm impressed. :)
<neill> Frozen: does the card work in windows?
<Frozen> never tried...but worked on FC2
<neill> Frozen: you might try using / looking for differences from your FC2 X config 
<Elim> im installing ubuntu on my g3 mac now :D
<Elim> MAC OS IS SO SLOW ITS NOT FUNNY :(
<damonlynch> would ubuntu's amd64 gnome 2.8 play well with my existing mandrake gnome 2.6 settings, and allow me to go back and forth?
<Frozen> hmm...I installed ubuntu over FC2
<robertj_> Elim: really?
<Elim> yes really! mac os x is about twice as slow as linux and badly setup i might ad
<robertj> badly setup?
<bolivar> some of the guys were saying that last night...thats its a memory hog etc
<robertj> bolivar: it does a lot of neat stuff with that memory use though
<robertj> and I don't know why it would be a bigger hog than Linux by a huge amount
<robertj> And it does have a lot less toolkit duplication
<Elim> yer its really messed up in the way u install programs they are all installed to a directory in the 'finder' , im not sure what the actual os does with the contence as underneath is darwin which i played with which has all the 'usual' directories im a linux guy and macos is a bit too easy and simle for my liking i like to fiddle with the settings....
<robertj> Elim: I like an Easy user interface
<Elim> i like xwindows better :D
<robertj> X runs on Mac
<Elim> leaning and more customisable
<werewolf> oh yeah! I found that trashapplet must depends on fam, what I have to do now?
<robertj> leaning?
<Elim> it doesn't on 10.2 which is what i have 
<Elim> u need 10.3
<Elim> leaner*
<robertj> Elim: no you don't you can compile everything you need to install X from scratch and run it on 10.2
<Elim> news to me
<robertj> Which is exactly what you would be doing on Linux if your distro didn't
<CraHan> hi everyone
<robertj> X.org also isn't included on my Redhat 2 CD but I don't whine about Redhat not running X
<CraHan> I've took the step and deleted my debian install to try ubuntu, but I ran into a slight problem
<CraHan> the network card (eepro) gets detected
<CraHan> but the network does not come up
<robertj> can you assign it a manual ip address
<CraHan> can't get dhcp info, and even when setting it manually it fails
<robertj> hrmm
<CraHan> it assigns the ip
<robertj> shows up in ifconfig -a?
<Elim> dhcpcd eth0 tried that?
<CraHan> and after everything is installed from disk, and I run ifconfig I get a configured eth0 and lo
<trukulo> CraHan: check cable
<trukulo> i mean, check wire
<CraHan> reinstalled debian afterwards and it came up fine
<CraHan> so the cable is fine and the nic works too
<CraHan> I'm reinstalling ubuntu now
<Elim> have u tried what i suggested?
<Elim> dhcpcd eth0
<CraHan> elim not yet, as soon as this install ends I'm doing that
<Elim> ok
<CraHan> packages are nearly done installing again
<CraHan> was just wondering if it was a known problem or not
<robertj> although if he can't assign a static ip dhcpd wouldn't help unless he is telling it the wrong thing
<CraHan> apparently not :)
<robertj> or unless he is plugged into a super nifty router which ensured all ip's were assigned out on a dhcp lease
<schvenk> how would i go about either relabeling or combining the Applications and Computer menus in the default GNOME config?
<robertj> (which I wish I had)
<CraHan> well, none of the other systems and this laptop with debian installed have a problem
<robertj> CraHan: can you manually assign an IP  in Windows?
<CraHan> yeah
<Elim> i have a router so im used to dhcp ...
<CraHan> the debian server uses a manually set ip
<CraHan> only the laptops use dhcp
<robertj> Okay, so that would seem to indicate you know a workable ip address and subnet
<CraHan> and none of the other laptops have a dhcp problem
<robertj> do you know your routers ip address?
<CraHan> yeah 192.168.1.x and 255.255.255.0
<robertj> (internal, not external)
<CraHan> 192.168.1.1 is the router
<robertj> and it won't ping?
<CraHan> gonna have to check
<Lowe> crahan did you edit your /etc/resolv.conf
<CraHan> Lowe: nope
<robertj> Lowe: doesn't matter
<CraHan> didn't touch that
<robertj> his router will ping without a resolv.conf
<CraHan> hang on, asks for screen res :)
<Lowe> I think it does matter
<CraHan> nearly done with the second install round *grin*
<Lowe> that's what myproblem was
<trukulo> Lowe: if you use ips, resolv.conf is irrelevant
<CraHan> for 1 I can say you guys are the most helpful linux distro channel on freenode :)
<CraHan> never did I enter a channel, ask a question; and get 4 people chipping in
<Lowe> I put my ip in there
<Lowe> And bam it worked.
<CraHan> should be almost done
<trukulo> he's trying to ping 192.168.1.1
<CraHan> trukulo: as soon as I'm dumped into a prompt I'm gonna try and ping the router
<Lowe> 192.168.1.1 is my modem setup lol
<CraHan> I think 192.168.1.1 is a rather como
<CraHan> oops
<CraHan> common ip for a router/gateway
<Lowe> yeah
<CraHan> hmmm
<CraHan> this registering documentation stage is taking its sweet time
<robertj> CraHan: I noticed that, you are almost done
<CraHan> ok
<Lowe> Well i tried forhours to get it to work last night, and the only thing that made it work was /etc/resolv.conf
<Lowe> yeah it was slow for me there aswell
<CraHan> have to say the install was a breeze :)
<CraHan> thank you for choosing unbuntu... You're welcome ;
<CraHan> )
<Lowe> yeah it's a nice installer
<robertj> I don't know if I would say nice
<CraHan> ok, gnome starting
<CraHan> friendly :)
<robertj> d-i is an effective installer but it's not what I would describe as nice
<neill> robertj: how would you make it nice?
<Lowe> I think it's nice, nicer than any gui installer lol.
<neill> Is the problem how it looks?
<neill> or the functionallity?
<robertj> neill: partilly, yes
<Lowe> who cares how it looks
<Lowe> But i still think it looks nice lol
<neill> iirc the new debian installer is mean't to take many front ends
<CraHan> ok eepro loaded through modprobe
<neill> so presumably a gui will be along at some point int the future for people who want that sort of thing
* neill prefers console installs
<robertj> neill: and it may but it's not happening on upstream
<robertj> also, second stage is a bit of a pain
<CraHan> ok... tried sudo dhclient eth0
<CraHan> no response
<robertj> CraHan: does the router ping?
<CraHan> time to setup a resolv.conf
<robertj> CraHan: nope
<robertj> CraHan: ping the router
<robertj> if the router don't ping there is no reason to fiddle with resolv.conf
<CraHan> nope
<mteira> Hello.
<CraHan> problem is there's no resolv.conf yet
<mteira> Should a .deb be opened double clicking it?
<robertj> and it shows up under ifconfig -a with an ip address when manually assigned
<truk_away> CraHan: are you sure your router is 192.168.1.1 ?
<CraHan> since for this install I disabled network support
<robertj> CraHan: well that won't enable network support
<CraHan> truk_away: yeah I'm very aware of all the ip's on my subnet :)
<truk_away> CraHan: ok
<CraHan> robertj: I loaded eepro, and now I'll write a resolv.conf and /etc/init.d/networking start
<CraHan> so networking will come up
<truk_away> CraHan: so ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.100
<truk_away> ping 192.168.1.1
<CraHan> ah ok :)
<mteira> It seems that no application is defined to open a .deb
<robertj> CraHan: listen to truk
<mteira> But instead of saying that, it throws an error.
<robertj> he's away because he knows what he is doing and he's off being useful
<CraHan> ok ifconfig now lists the eth0
<robertj> ;)
<CraHan> pinging now
<truk_away> robertj: that's right ;)
* Nonphasis just installed Warty
<CraHan> nope
<CraHan> destination host unreachable
<neill> Nonphasis: did it all go well?
<truk_away> CraHan: try : router add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Nonphasis> neill, i'm having some problemns
<robertj> truk: he is pinging his gateway
<Nonphasis> ide stuff
<Nonphasis> can't see hda1
<CraHan> nope
<truk_away> robertj: i know, but perhaps has a bad route table
<CraHan> no dice
<Nonphasis> it worked fine on sarge/2.6.7 kernel
<robertj> truk: he's off a fresh install
<truk_away> robertj: i know, but perhaps it's a bug
<neill> Nonphasis: what motherboard/chipset do you have? 
<CraHan> yeah I had no problem when debian was installed
<robertj> lsmod|grep ee
<CraHan> and 10 minutes ago I was installing debian over the network
<CraHan> so the nic does work fine
<Nonphasis> my SATA drive works as sda (it was hde on sarge)
<Nonphasis> kt400
<Nonphasis> silicon image sata 
<neill> and it shows up as sda?
<neill> rather than hda?
<Nonphasis> yes
<CraHan> e100, eepro100
<Nonphasis> no, it was hde
<CraHan> and mii
<neill> it was hde and is now sda?
<Nonphasis> hda (PATA) is not there at all
<CraHan> those are the modules thtat come up
<truk_away> CraHan: can you cat here ifconfig?
<Nonphasis> neill, yes
<CraHan> erhm
<truk_away> well, ifconfig eth0
<CraHan> kinda hard since I'm typing this on a different system
<Nonphasis> also, left handed mouse doesn't work
<truk_away> CraHan: umm, right
<CraHan> hehe
<truk_away> CraHan: try dhclient
<neill> I'd guess that's because the kernel you were using had the SATA drivers as ide drivers but the new kernel is using the ?libsata? driver that is in the SCSI subsystem, so it looks like a scsi disk
<truk_away> r u sure your router has dhcpd ?
<neill> Nonphasis: is it causing a problem or were you just concerned by the difference?
<CraHan> truk_away: this ibook uses dhcp to get an ip
<robertj> sudo cat /proc/interrupts|grep eth0
<Nonphasis> neill, probably. 2.6.8 on sarge didn't see sata at all
<CraHan> and the debian install from 10 minutes ago configred fine through dhcp
<Nonphasis> neill, sata is no problem. PATA is
<robertj> truk: I don't understand why he wouldnt be up if he manually assigned the address
<truk_away> CraHan: so don't know
<Nonphasis> neill, I have both sata and pata drives, hda = pata = not there
<truk_away> robertj: it seems a module problem or something like this
<Lowe> I had the exact same problem im telling you. /etc/resolv.conf will fix it *yawn*
<Nonphasis> and /boot is on hda
<CraHan> robertj: here's the output from that grep: 11: 100000  XT-PIC uhci_hcd, uhci_hcd, Intel 82801-ICH2, Intel ICH Modem, eth0
<neill> Nonphasis: ah. I see. sorry
<robertj> hrm
<CraHan> that's 82801BA-ICH2
<neill> so the problem is that you can't access the PATA IDE disk hda but can access SATA disks?
<CraHan> could it be that I need another module for the nic?
<Nonphasis> it boots kinda ok, complains that fs is crap and suggests repairing, ctrl+d skips ok, after boot hda is no more
<Nonphasis> neill, exactly
<truk_away> CraHan: could be
<robertj> seems a bit crowded, but it should owrk
<Nonphasis> neill, exact mobo is abit kd7s
<robertj> dmesg|grep ee?
* neill suspects you need to load a module for the PATA controller 
<Nonphasis> hmm
<CraHan> lots of acpi errors
<CraHan> hmmm
<robertj> thats just power management, ignore that
<CraHan> and some stuff about eepro100.c: eepro_init_module: Probe is very dangerous on ISA boards
<Nonphasis> which module? I have libata, via82cxxx already
<CraHan> and add autodetect=1 to force probe
<truk_away> CraHan: AH ! try booting with append of nolacpi
<neill> Nonphasis: dunno tbh.
<CraHan> truk_away: ok, just add that at the grub prompt?
<neill> I would have thought the via82cxxx would have done it.
<truk_away> CraHan: yes
<neill> anyone else have any ideas about the KT400 IDE module?
<truk_away> nolapic
<robertj> truk: interesting, clue me in on what evil that might do
<truk_away> sorry
<truk_away> nolapic
<truk_away> it won't load local apic
<CraHan> ok
<truk_away> lot of hardware has problems with that
<truk_away> mine included
<punkass> me too
<jsubl2> anyone know the secret to getting ntpdate to work
<CraHan> ok added and booting now
<truk_away> CraHan: ok, tell us
<CraHan> hang on, booting
<Nonphasis> VP_IDE: neither IDE port enabled (BIOS)
<CraHan> starting its services
<neill> Nonphasis: does lspsci show a IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586B PIPC Bus Master IDE ?
<robertj> and since we prudently were lazy and didn't edit any configuration files, it should be happy ;)
<Nonphasis> VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1
<Nonphasis> VP_IDE: port 0x01f0 already claimed by ide0
<Nonphasis> VP_IDE: port 0x0170 already claimed by ide1
<Nonphasis> and ide0, ide1 are sata i think
<neill> are you booting off the SATA disk?
<CraHan> truk_away: nope, still the same
<robertj> Haha, did anyone else see the City of Lost Devices :)
<Nonphasis> 0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
<punkass> anyone know why, when i close the lid to the laptop the backlight stays on?
<Nonphasis> kernel = ata, / = sata
<robertj> how do you know you are using the ee module on woody?
<CraHan> good question
<toothpick> realtek sound support isn't too good in linux =( I'll have to open my box one day and put my old sb16 card in there...I hate playing chromium with no sound effects.
<robertj> second, have you tried apt-get installing a 2.6 kernel
<CraHan> I always compiled in the etherexpress 100 module when I built my kernels
<CraHan> and that one worked
<robertj> and did it not work without it?
<CraHan> that was the only one I tried and I thought thta was  the one that's loaded when installing debian
<robertj> did you disable the other builtins?
<robertj> lets take a different approach
<CraHan> when compiling kernel?
<robertj> is this a pci card or on-board?
<neill> Nonphasis: hmm I'm not sure why that isn't working with the via module
<neill> and I've got to dash now. sorry.
<robertj> yeah, when compiling, but lets not deal with that for now
<robertj> is it on board or a card?
<Nonphasis> neill, ok, thx anyway :)
<CraHan> robertj: it's a laptop, so I'm assuming onboard
<robertj> oky,
<CraHan> no pcmcia card
<robertj> what laptop?
<CraHan> toshiba satelite pro 4600
<neill> Nonphasis: you could try the ubuntu-users mailing list
<neill> or file a bug.
<Nonphasis> neill, i'm going for the bug report 
<neill> k
<robertj> so does lsmod show e100?
<robertj> not ee100
<CraHan> hang on; just rebooted
<CraHan> lemme try that
<CraHan> see what comes up in the module list
<schvenk> how would i go about either relabeling or combining the Applications and Computer menus in the default GNOME config?
<robertj> also, you are talking about the wired lan right?
<CraHan> robertj: yes wired lan
<Nonphasis> aargh, I would need a bugzilla account
<robertj> its a wvlan card, any problems with just bringing that online?
<Nonphasis> I'm going for the mailing list ;-)
<Nonphasis> won't debian-like bug reporting work?
<CraHan> no wvlan card to test with
<joh_> hi
<robertj> this page says that model has builtin
<joh_> What is the easy way to get mono in ubuntu?
<robertj> perhaps not all of them
<CraHan> robertj: this model came without the wvlan thing
<robertj> but but was e100 loaded?
<CraHan> checking now
<truk_away> From web: Works with eepro100 module.
<CraHan> yeah
<jsubl2> joh_, tseng has packages add to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<CraHan> lsmod | grep e100 says e100, eepro100 and mii
<truk_away> modprobe eepro100 and try again CraHan 
* Mirno is away: ==> pizzas
<truk_away> anyway, if ifconfig works, module works
<Lowe> brb
<CraHan> truk_away: eepro100 is already loaded
<robertj> no e100
<robertj> not eepro100
<CraHan> yeah that too
<truk_away> CraHan: yes, anyway, if ifconfig works right, module is correct
<CraHan> they're both in there
<CraHan> e100 and eepro100
<truk_away> CraHan: what netmask do you have in router?
<CraHan> 255.255.255.0
<truk_away> is it class C or B ?
<truk_away> umm, ok
<CraHan> my gf is working on the fileserver atm
<joh_> jsubl2: thanks!
<CraHan> she uses dhcp and has no problems getting to local machines
<CraHan> I don't have any trouble with this ibook either
<truk_away> can you look ifconfig in your actual computer? not ubuntu
<CraHan> yeah sure
<robertj> does dmesg output confirm nolapic too keffect?
<CraHan> robertj: rebooted without the nolapic option again, since there was no change when I added it
<CraHan> want me to paste the ifconfig for this system here?
<truk_away> CraHan: yes, but only for eth0
<CraHan> will be a few lines (8 or so)
<CraHan> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:66:D0:1C  
<CraHan>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<CraHan>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<CraHan>           RX packets:144578 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<truk_away> query if you want
<CraHan>           TX packets:166096 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<CraHan>           collisions:523 txqueuelen:1000 
<CraHan>           RX bytes:23437844 (22.3 MiB)  TX bytes:23423641 (22.3 MiB)
<CraHan>           Interrupt:10 Base address:0x3000 
<CraHan> that's from the fileserver running debian
<truk_away> umm, what ip address are you using in ubuntu?
<CraHan> 192.168.1.100
<CraHan> fileserver can get  to the net fine and can contact all other systems on the network
<jono> hi all
<D1> jono!
<truk_away> umm, strange, don't know where could be the problem
<CraHan> same here :)
<CraHan> kinda out of ideas
<jono> hi Dl
<D1> grr
<jono> D1
<truk_away> CraHan: sure
<D1> sorry stupid name
<jono> hehe
<truk_away> CraHan: change wire?
<D1> <- David (and Kat)
<truk_away> CraHan: stupid, but...
<jono> oh heya :)
<jono> hows it going?
<D1> fine thanks
<CraHan> truk_away: wire was plugged in during the debian install before I tried ubuntu and it installed fine from the internet
<truk_away> CraHan: i know
<jono> if I get the kernel source for the kernel with ubuntu, does it include the config file?
<truk_away> CraHan: that's what i said stupid
<HcE> I would guess kernel-headers jono 
<CraHan> truk_away: ah ok :)
<D1> jono - see /boot
<jono> I basically need to recompile my kernel so I can patch it with another driver
<D1> there's a config file there
<jono> D1 - do I stick that in /usr/src/linux?
<[DG] > yeah...
<CraHan> if I remember correctly debian used the eexpress module
<[DG] > but obviously rename it to .config, then "make oldconfig" and  "make"
<CraHan> so it might be that I need that module
<truk_away> CraHan: so modprobe eexpress
<robertj> okay, turk, hrmm, is it possible e100 is not aliased to eth0
<robertj> and that the sometimes funky ee100 is being used instead?
<CraHan> no such device or address
<truk_away> robertj: very strange, indeed
<truk_away> if ifconfig eth0 works...
<truk_away> module has to work
<robertj> well theoretically
<robertj> from what I read e100 is the driver for him to be using
<jono> ok, so I should be able to get the kernel source, copy over the config file and roll my own kernel
<truk_away> robertj: i read is eepro100
<jono> right, need to reboot
<jono> brb
<[DG] > indeed
<robertj> http://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-July/msg04623.html
<truk_away> http://tuxmobil.org/toshiba_sp4600.html
<robertj> Truk: those kernels aren't anywhere near 2.6
<truk_away> robertj: you're right
<truk_away> but if ifconfig works...
<robertj> Core 2 runs 2.6
<mike_w> Hi.. I'm trying to invoke grub-install fd0, but I get an Error21: selected disk does not exist
<robertj> truk: lo is a network interface that "works" as well, but he's not going to be able to ping his router using it ;)
<CraHan> haha
<truk_away> CraHan: ping 192.168.1.100
<robertj> Cra: try to rmmod all those modules, then probe in e100 then restart networking
<truk_away> in ubuntu, yes
<CraHan> robertj: was just doing that, rmmod'd all the eepro stuff and tried each of the modules in turn: eepro, e100, eexpress and eepro100
<robertj> what did dmesg have to say?
<CraHan> eexpress errored
<CraHan> lemme take a look
<CraHan> truk_away: I can ping my own ip when set, now looking at dmesg
<mike_w> can anyone tell me how to install grub on a floppy?
<CraHan> when loading eepro100 it says in dmesg:
<CraHan> eepro100.c revbision info, author, blabla
<CraHan> ACPI: no GSI using IRQ 11
<Elim> help
<robertj> what about e100
<Elim> how do i log into root i dont know the password
<truk_away> crahan, try reboot with noacpi
<phlaegel> Elim: you don't, you use sudo
<CraHan> eth0: OEM i82557/i82558 10/100 Ethernet, mac addy, irq
<CraHan> truk_away: okido
<CraHan> doing that now
<mike_w> Elim: or you can sudo root passwd
<CraHan> rebooting now
<phlaegel> you could, but it's not a great idea...
<truk_away> phlaegel: we're only trying
<punkass> anyone used this 'radeontool' for there laptops.. to get the backlight to turn off?
<mike_w> phlaegel: why?
<phlaegel> truk_away: that was for mike_w 
<CraHan> booting 
<truk_away> phlaegel: ok
<Elim> ok sudo asks for a password
<Loduriel> Is it a known bug that rhythmbox segfault when importing big folders?
<mike_w> Elim: same as primary user
<phlaegel> Elim: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677/faq_view
<phlaegel> mike_w: because it's better security practice to limit your use of the root user. sudo is a good way to do it.
<truk_away> i agree with phlaegel 
<Wsquared> Wow, pretty busy in here!
<CraHan> ok so I added noacpi at the end of the grub bootline
<CraHan> but it didn't help apparently
<Elim> ok the password doesnt seem to work as i type in the password for my user (the only one) and it doesn twork
<CraHan> dmesg still talks about acpi though
<takatumi> isnt it acpi=noacpi?
<Kosai> Elim: Try it again?  :)
<CraHan> takatumi: is it?
<truk_away> CraHan: strange, because it's supossed acpi not loaded
<takatumi> not sure
<tvon> tseng: ayt
<CraHan> I pressed E at  the kernel line in grub
<CraHan> went to the linux line, pressed E
<Wsquared> I just uncommented the universe lines in sources.list, and ran Synaptic, but I get this warning: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<CraHan> added noacpi
<CraHan> and pressed B to boot
<tvon> tseng: I'm looking for the blam source package so I can build an updated one, do you have it handy?
<truk_away> CraHan: that's right
<phlaegel> Wsquared: you need to either refresh in synaptic or run sudo apt-get update
<CraHan> I grepped for acpi and: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash noacpi, came up
<mike_w> phlaegel: sorry to be a pest, how do I install grub on fd0? I just get an error..
<CraHan> so I'm assuming it accepted the line
<seth_slackware> hey
<seth_slackware> any one need a gmail acount?
<mike_w> sure!
<DimSum|Sleep> Everyone has a Gmail account, lol
<DimSum|Sleep> Wtf? I'm not asleep
* DimSum is back [ Reason ]  [  ]  [ Duration ]  [ 0secs ]  .: BFHcript :.
<CraHan> I think I still have about 5 to give away I think
<phlaegel> mike_w: not sure if there's a trick with floppies or not. I've hardly touched grub, and I haven't had a floppy drive in my machines in years...
<DimSum> CraHan: 6 ;P
<DimSum> Gmail fills everyone's accounts up to 6
<DimSum> like every day
<CraHan> heh
<mike_w> phlaegel: thanks anyway
<CraHan> good point
<Wsquared> Phlaegel: Argh, I should have know that. Thanks.
* Mirno is back (gone 00:25:36)
<seth_slackware> TOOTHPICK
<CraHan> lemme try acpi=off
<toothpick> If linux had a gradebook as good as thinkwave educator or even teacher toolbox I could probably get some more people using it.
<toothpick> What's up seth_slackware ?
<seth_slackware>  not much
<seth_slackware> i am going to try this ubuntu
<toothpick> seth_slackware: you ever hear of directbox.com?
<seth_slackware> no
<toothpick> they have 1.5 gigs of mail space...but it appears to be in german.
<seth_slackware> O
<seth_slackware> i don't speck german , so that no good to me
<toothpick> me neither.
<Wsquared> OK, now in Synaptic, after hitting Refresh, I get a warning window with the heading "Failed to download all index files"
<seth_slackware> does this distro have xfce4
<seth_slackware> ?
<Wsquared> ... and in the text box in the window it says: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<CraHan> ok guys`
<CraHan> WORKING :)
<CraHan> pinging the server
<truk_away> CraHan: what was the problem?
<Elim> ok i have a dhcp network how do i set it up when dhcp isnt installed?
<truk_away> acpi=off ?
<CraHan> acpi
<CraHan> yeqh
<truk_away> fucking acpi
<CraHan> that did the trick
<toothpick> you could apt-get install it seth_slackware 
<seth_slackware> ok
<CraHan> well, another lesson learned I guess :)
<Elim> ok i have a dhcp network how do i set it up when dhcp isnt installed?
<Elim> anyone?
<CraHan> dhcp works fine too
<CraHan> all dandy now :)
<Elim> not for me it doesnt
<Elim> i could set a root up so now thats good now how do i set up dhcp?
<Wsquared> And now, after closing the previous error message, I get a new warning: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<CraHan> thanks truk_away  and robertj 
<mike_w> Elim: sorry, don't know. I set mine up during the install process
<trey_> seth_slackware, debian repositories work fine with Ubuntu... packages.debian.org
<phlaegel> Wsquared: do you basically have the default sources.list?
<seth_slackware> ok
<keifer> Wsquared : try commenting out the origonal two lines of the list.
<keifer> trey_: they do? You mean, i can get my kde3.3?
<punkass> how can i tell if the laptop goes into 'standby' or 'hibernate' mode when i close the lid
<trey_> keifer, yes... if there are arguments though, the debian package is chosen (u comes after . or - apparently)
<Wsquared> phlaegel, keifer: Ah, I see. I only uncommented the lines that include universe, but I left the previous two lines (with just main and restricted).
<trey_> keifer, according to ubuntu's site, its not advised for this reason...
* trey_ is running sid with ubuntu's gnome right now...
<trey_> keifer, one question:
<keifer> yes?
<trey_> Why would you use Ubuntu with KDE?
<trey_> Why not just Debian? I mean Ubuntu is just Sarge with GNOME 2.8 right now
<keifer> dunno - just to do it I guess. :P
<Qerub> trey_: Because Ubuntu is easier to get up and running? :)
<keifer> plus, i can't get debian to install.
<keifer> the installer like hates me. :P
<trey_> Qerub, its really not though... sarge and ubuntu both use debian-installer right now...
<keifer> deb works fine untill I reboot, then Xfree raises hell
<trey_> keifer, oh, still using boot-floppies? its out dated...
* trey_ used Debian with no hassle for 3 plus years...
<schvenk> granted i'm working on a powerbook, but i was unable to get sarge to install after multiple attempts, while ubuntu was problem-free, took like an hour and worked on the first try, supports my hardware near-perfectly
<Qerub> trey_: I said it's *easier*. I'm not saying that installing Debian with d-i is hard.
<keifer> schvenk: ah, a fellow ppc users. You got working sound?
<schvenk> yeah, like a charm. PBG4 DVI 667MHz
<trey_> Qerub, Ubuntu basically gets rid of a few customization choices that are easy to figure out, takes away root, and picks packages for you... how is this easier?
<keifer> hmmmm, I don't have any sound - maybe it's an imac thing
<schvenk> dunno
<schvenk> i wish i could say i did something in particular to make it happen, but i just installed it
<keifer> lol
<schvenk> i assume you've checked all the basic stuff like is the volume up?
<Qerub> trey_: I'm thinking of your first and third point. :)
<punkass> check alsamixer...make sure you have to channels muted
<Wsquared> keifer, phlaegel: OK, that's better. Thanks.  Next question (sure to be a FAQ): Is there no DVD player in universe? gxine? ogle?
<phlaegel> Wsquared: no, it's a legal issue
<phlaegel> Wsquared: the marillat source comes in handy...
<trey_> Qerub, them picking packages made things for complicated for me... having to get situated to a new package set is annoying... that and the root thing is ALL that aren't a part of d-i
<schvenk> anyone feel like helping with a couple gnome config questions?
<Qerub> trey_: Mhmhmmh. Nevermind.
<trey_> phlaegel, his w32codecs and ffmpeg packages don't appear to work with totem-gstreamer... any better luck there?
<trey_> Qerub, *shrug* I'm used to 'apt-get install x-window-system-core gnome-core kernel-image-2.6-k7 debfoster' being my first command when I reinstall...
<Qerub> trey_: BTW, are w32codecs supposed to work with gstreamer?
<trey_> Qerub, having to fix X because the auto discovery sucks made me mad
<jono> hia ll
<jono> hi all rather
<phlaegel> trey_: I switched immediately to totem-xine...
<Qerub> trey_: Yes, me too. But I'm more concerned about the "average Joe user" installing it.
<Wsquared> ... "average joe user" ... Hey, that's me.
<trey_> Qerub, no idea actually... they're not even listed in "Add proprietary plugins" which would be a good start  :/
<trey_> phlaegel, I despize xine  :/
<phlaegel> it works for me. better than gstreamer, anyway.
<trey_> mplayer > *
<phlaegel> although, I really mostly use totem for dvds, mplayer for just about everything else.
* trey_ uses a DVD player for DVD's... computer for pr0n  :/
<jono> if I want to compile a seperate kernel module, do I need to actually recompile my kernel, or can I just use the distro kernel and install the source
<trey_> jono, yes? kernel-headers is installed I think... so it should just compile... try it and see...
<trey_> apt-get install build-essential first though
<jono> trey_, cheers dude
<cgdef> I have a weird problem
<cgdef> my system says that gcc is not found
<trey_> cgdef, thats not wierd
<cgdef> doesn't ubuntu install gcc by default
<jono> trey_, I am getting the  linux-source-2.6.8.1 source
<trey_> apt-get install build-essential
<toothpick> apt-get install make
<toothpick> trey_: do that
<toothpick> rather do what trey_ said
<toothpick> I'm confused
<trey_> toothpick, apt-cache show build-essential  ;)
<schvenk> keifer: i don't suppose you've figured out how to do something with the command key on your keyboard?
<cgdef> wait so ubuntu does not install the build system?
<trey_> cgdef, guess not  :/
<punkass> ok i have  ndiswrapper in /etc/modules and i have reboot a pile of times and never had a problem..then all of a sudden i do a reboot and it hangs at ndiswrapper
<cgdef> that sux
<trey_> cgdef, else it would be installed, no?  :/
<cgdef> yeah I thought so too
<trey_> cgdef, not really... its a command away  :/
<trey_> cgdef, stop complaining, and apt-get install build-essential
<cgdef> I wasn't complaining just commenting :)
<punkass> if i take ndiswrapper out.. and boot its fine.. and i can modprobe ndiswrapper no problem
<jono> hmmm it says make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<jono> where do I get that build thing?
<punkass> i believe you link it to the source dir
<cgdef> I really new to debian like systems and for the last 2 years I have been using Slackware non stop so is there a good tutorial site or something that woudl help me in the transition?
<trey_> jono, you just type it  :/
<jono> trey_, I install build essential but I can compile my driver
<jono> punkass, was that for me?
<tseng> tvon: they are in Sid
<punkass> yeah
<durand> does anyone know how I can install/get wvdial?
<jono> punkass, what do i do?
<jono> symlink build to /usr/src/linux?
<punkass> yes linux-2.6.8-xxxx
<trey_> cgdef, 'think lazy' would pretty much be good advice... debconf is your friend, learn it... should be easy...
<jono> punkass, ok I will try
<jono> punkass, is that a common thing?
<trey_> jono, you also need kernel-headers for modules to be added to the current kernel...
<cgdef> trey_:thanks
<phlaegel> durand: it's in universe
<durand> thanks
<jono> trey_, got that :)
<punkass> not sure.. was trying to build something earlier and thats what it told me to do
<trey_> apt-get install kernel-headers-{uname -r}
<cgdef> trey_: apt-get installed gcc 3.3.4 and there is also 3.4.2 how do I tell it to update it?
<jono> punkass, oh cool
<cgdef> *upgrade it
<whiprush> do you have them both installed cgdef?
<cgdef> no but they are both listed in the gui installer
<Wsquared> Is there a FAQ somewhere that answers why gcc is not installed?
<trey_> cgdef, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<phlaegel> Wsquared: it's a desktop distro, intended more for non-technical users.
<cgdef> well the thing is that when I update apt-get I get an error that one of the index files cannot be resolved
<whiprush> http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals <--- good place to start cgdef 
<trey_> Wsquared, "we didn't select it in the script" is about as precise as they will get...
<cgdef> whiprush:thanks for the info
<cgdef> will look through it
<trey_> cgdef, you did apt-get update first? apt-get -f install
<whiprush> the "Debian Reference" is awesome imo.
<trey_> (apt-get --fix install)
<cgdef> man this is infinitelly easier compared to slackware
<cgdef> of cource I already expected that ...
<sivang> cgdef : don't say infinitelly, say "ingillegently" :)
<cgdef> lol
<cgdef> yeah what he said
<Lowe[Sleeping] > how would i add this repository? http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian/packages/unstable/
<jmhodges> ok, hey.. silly question
<jmhodges> i manually edited my parititions
<sivang> jmhodges : ok, and ?
<jmhodges> but now the install is freezing at "Retrieving bsdutils.."
<jmhodges> thsi is using 2 different downloads of the iso and 2 different cds
<jmhodges> i looked at F3
<jmhodges> and found this message printed twice
<jmhodges> "No matching physical volumes founds"
<jmhodges> "No volume groups found"
<jmhodges> "reading all physical volumes. This may take a while.."
<jmhodges> now i tried to do the Configure LVM thing by hand, but it was tossing me back with the same errors (this time in ncurses)
<jmhodges> what did i do wrong in my parititioning?
<sivang> jmhodges : Were you trying to use a logical volume manager configuration?
<jmhodges> nope
<jmhodges> well.. i dont think so
<Elim> i cannot connect to the inet on my mac the setup only allows me to setup a ppp conection but i use a dhcp
<jmhodges> sivang: i deleted a partition i had and then used the "auto partition" to take care of it
<sivang> jmhodges : ok, and freezed and never came back?
<jmhodges> no, what happened is that it Went Red^(tm)
<sivang> Elim : you have a dhcp authentication connection? (cable)
<sivang> jmhodges : what did the error message said?
<sivang> hey keybuk
<jmhodges> sivang: oh damn.. now i cant remember.. thats the one i didnt write down.. damn.. but i do remember there being kernel errors in F3 .. mentioned logical
<jmhodges> dammit, i thought that was the error message i would remember
<jmhodges> sorry, i suppose i could just head back and copy that back down
<Elim> i have adsl connected to a router which have several computers connected too my problem is i didnt have the cable conected during the install so i cant connect how do i do it manually
<sivang> Elim : you can either reboot, ubuntu will try to dhcp a connection upon boot - or in a terminal do
<punkass> Computer > System Config > Networking
<punkass> you can add a connection
<sivang> Elim : ifup eth0 (on i386) 
<hypatia> that particular dialog is pretty crashy
<sivang> ELim : or the equivalen on the mac 
<sivang> ELim : ifup will try to fire up the device and dhcp configure it
<jono> is kernel-header-(uname -r) in linux-kernel-headers?
<punkass> anyone know why a module would just stop loading at boot time?
<Elim> it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<punkass> i havent changed anything..
<sivang> Elim : sorry it's not eth0 on mac, it has some other name
<punkass> and i can modprobe it fine when i booted up
<Wsquared> Is this correct: To use the marillat repository, I just add the line "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main" to souces.list, and then apt-get update.
<durand> How do I set up my modem in ubuntu without wvdial ?
<Elim> okay i have found a dhcp .udeb on the cd how do i install it?
<hypatia> durand: try "sudo pppconfig"
<sivang> Elim : are you sure your system does not contain it already? :)
<hypatia> durand: it isn't great though
<sivang> Elim : are you on an already installed system?
<Elim> im not sure there doent seem to be anything in bin
<durand> hypatia: does it dial out and establish the connection?
<sivang> Elim : you finished an ubuntu install ?
<hypatia> durand: no
<hypatia> durand: to actually dial out "sudo pon"
<Elim> yes i did 
<hypatia> I believe "slightly more friendly dialup tools" are on the todo list somewhere
<durand> hypatia: okay, thanks. that helps me out.
<hypatia> I asked about it just before the public preview
<mooch> any need for testing the installation process under ibook g3?
<sivang> Elim : ok, what do you get when you do "ifup" ?
<Elim> it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<durand> hypatia: k, thanks! i'm going to go try
<Elim> ifup lo  says its allready configured
<Mitario> is there some page/document that describes convertig debian packages to ubuntu packages?
<sivang> Elim : well, you can try to reboot when you are already connected and see if you have lan by dhcp
<Mithrandir> Mitario: they are the same
<mooch> Mitario: debian and ubuntu packages should be the same in the structure
<mooch> Mitario: just compile the package under an ubuntu installed base and there you are
<hypatia> Elim: You'll most likely need to fix up your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Elim> i have and it doesn;'t work im gonna reinstall cos acording to the manual it auto configs it durning install and it was disconnected at the time
<Elim> ok ill try that 1st
<hypatia> Elim: "man interfaces" is a reasonable guide
<hypatia> Elim: see also section 10.5 of http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<jmhodges> ok, thats why i thought i would remember it
<jmhodges> it tells me to look at vc3
<jmhodges> and all it says beyond that message i already put up
<jmhodges> "cp: Read error: Input/output error"
<punkass> is there some sort of GUI disk mounter in Ubuntu?
<sivang> jmhodges : how did you download your iso ?
<jmhodges> sivang: through firefox
<jmhodges> sivang: twice, over a cable connection
<jmhodges> and i've burned the second download on two separate discs and neither worked
<sivang> jmhodges : ok, that looks like you've got a bad iso or probably something went bad on the downlaod. try using rsync
<jmhodges> argh
<sivang> jmhodges : or a bittorrent link
<jmhodges> i can't.. the burner is over on a windows only box
<jmhodges> fsck..
<sivang> sivang : if you already got the iso at hand, you might want to just do an rsync against it - it would fix the broken parts.
<housetier> is ubuntu available for jigdo?
<jmhodges> sigh.. i guess i could find an rsync for windows utilities
<jmhodges> s/utilities/utility/
<sivang> punkass : there a media mounter standard un GNOME
<sivang> punkass : it's more an applet, rather than a whole app.
<punkass> where is that?... i want to mount an linux and xp partition
<punkass> sivang: where do i find it?
<sivang> jmhodges : i am no it will work with partition which are not listen in /etc/fstab
<sivang> punkass : if you add the correct lines into that file, they would appear auto on the "disks" menu
<punkass> into fstab?
<sivang> punkass : yes.
<punkass> k thanks
* Mirno is away: je re dans 10 minutes
<bmzf> hello people...
<bmzf> i've had problems activating a linksys wireless card on a thinkpad t21
<bmzf> anyone?
<jmhodges> argh, whats the rsync server that has the warty iso on it?
<phlaegel> rsync://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/warty-i386.iso
<jmhodges> thanks
<phlaegel> np
<jmhodges> bah, i thought i had looked there, thanks a ton
<bad_ronald> Hi, I was here yesterday with some sound issues, and I thought they were fixed, but I'm still having some trouble.
<bad_ronald> Only the right speaker has playback
<bad_ronald> and the headphone slider controls my speakers
<bad_ronald> It's the alsa mixer, not the oss mixer, if that helps
* Mirno is back (gone 00:23:50)
<bad_ronald> Can anyone help with the sound issue, or direct me to a webpage with some info?
<punkass> bad_ronald: sorry i have never run into those problems before
<punkass> it u make sure in alsamixer that both r and l are up
<subterrific> any ppc gurus here?
<bad_ronald> Yeah, they're all all the way up, and nothing is muted
<IkeKrull> can anyone tell me if there is kernel source on the ubuntu PR CD?
<schweeb> probably doesn't have the source
<schweeb> probably have to apt-get it
<bad_ronald> I tried the audio output in Knoppix, and it still worked, so I don't think something happened to the soundcard or loose wires, etc.
<IkeKrull> meh.. i want to install the source on a machine with no internet conenction
<IkeKrull> well, it has a PCI wireless card in it
<IkeKrull> but it needs a module compiled
<robertj> Hrmm, Frozen Bubble needs to go into warty ;)
<robertj> I believe it falls under the special exemption category
<robertj> How is anyone supposed to get any work done if they are undergoing severe withdrawl
<theantix> does the debian frozen-bubble play nicely with gnome?  the fedora one sure doesn't -- problems with sound and you can't close via the "X" icon.
<Netwolf> hello
<Deft> IkeKrull, it isn't on the cd, but you could fit the packages on a usb pen or something
<Netwolf> I LOVE ubuntu
<IkeKrull> Deft: yeah can do that.. where do i get the packages from though?
<Netwolf> thanks guyz...
<Deft> simple way would be to get them straight from kernel.org, they are almost the same
<Netwolf> can we add debian package lists to apt-get.conf?
<Netwolf> or would that screw up ubuntu?
<IkeKrull> ok, and what about kernel config, can i just zcat /proc/kconfig or whatever?
<Deft> Netwolf, maybe...
<subterrific> Netwolf: there is a FAQ about that
<schweeb> it's not recommended to add debian lists
<schweeb> but possible
<SystemX_> i added sid to it and i haven't had any trouble
<subterrific> it says you can, but its not a good idea
<Deft> IkeKrull, unzip the source, cd to it, run make oldconfig; should work anyway
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<vincent> uh uh http://users.net1plus.com/scottm/HomeComputer.jpg
<IkeKrull> Deft: ok, will try that, thanks
<SystemX_> i thik as long as you don' try to install stuff that depends on this that are older then what is on the system you will be alright
<Deft> jdub, morning? you've got that wrong for a start
<vincent> jdub: good night
<jdub> Deft: .au, dude :)
<SystemX_> think* things*
<crimsun> hehe
<Wsquared> Hey there.  Has anyone gotten a DVD player to work?  Ogle, gxine, mplayer, anything? (I know ubuntu doesn't include one for legal reasons.)  I've added marillat's repository to sources.list, and installed w32codecs, libdvdcss2, vlc, mplayer, ogle, and other stuff, but none of the players work 100%.
<maswan> jdub: good night, freedom lover. :)
<robertj> Can anyone think of a way to make the icons in the task launcher bigger and have the icon descriptions show only on hover?
<theantix> Wsquared, I got dvd working in mplayer working by using the debian-marillat repositories
<schweeb> yea, marillat worked just fine for me
<Deft> Wsquared, totem-xine + libdvdcss2 will do
<phlaegel> ^^ that's all I did to get dvds working
<Wsquared> When I run mplayer, I get an error message that says "alsa-conrol: mixer attach /dev/mixer error: No such file or directory".
<theantix> Wsquared, yeah, switch to OSS sound output to get around that, or try what Deft and phlaegel suggest
<Wsquared> Actually, the dvd plays, with sound, but the pop-up error message keeps flickering in front of the output window.
<theantix> yup, same exact thing with me, just change the mplayer audio output to OSS
<phlaegel> mplayer and alsa work fine here.
<Netwolf> phlaegel: did you have compile mplayer yourself?
<Netwolf> or are you using some mirror for debian?
<phlaegel> marillat
<Netwolf> s/for/from
<Netwolf> I'm sorry I don't know what marillat is
<Deft> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<punkass> is there ways to test if my laptop is using less resoruces when unpluged...and when the lid is closed?
<jvic> hi, i've just tried to install Ubuntu here, but apparently it won't let me specify which partitions i want Ubuntu to use. I went to the "Manually partition" screen, but it only lists my HD. Is that correct? It also gives me some more options about LVM, RAID, etc.
#ubuntu 2004-10-01
<Deft> jvic, what else do you have that it should show as well as your hard disk?
<jvic> Netwolf: marillat is a Debian repository for mplayer packages
<Wsquared> Thanks folks, switching to oss in mplayer worked. Next I'll try totem-xine.
<jvic> Deft: i've got 4 primary partitions, and 2 extended partitions... shouldn't it list them? Also, i've got a free space on my disk that i've setup for Ubuntu to use (allocate a new partition there). But it didn't list the free space too... in other words, i don't know how to install Ubuntu without having to erase my entire disk.
<bolivar> jvic: durring the install when it searches your drive and it asks if you want to write the partitions say no....youll 'should' then have the option to see everything
<bolivar> during that is
<theantix> jvic, I had the exact same problem (https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1253) -- are you sure your partitions are okay?  Can you check in parted to see if parted can see them?
<Wsquared> For the totem-xine fans: Synaptic wants to delete totem-gstreamer in order to install totem-xine.  What's up with that? 
<tseng> Wsquared: they block each other for obvious reasons
<phlaegel> Wsquared: you can only use one of the totem backends
<jvic> theantix: coincidentally, before trying to install Ubuntu, i tried to use Qtparted, but i can't.. when i select my HD, it just exists.
<phlaegel> they do the same thing
<jmhodges> ok..
<jmhodges> i've now tried 3 iso d/ls
<jmhodges> and md5 checked the last one
<jmhodges> it matched
<jmhodges> but bsdutils is still corrupted on the iso
<jmhodges> argh.
<Wsquared> OK--I didn't know what totem-gstreamer was!
<Deft> jmhodges, if you are sure that's where the problem is, you could mount the iso and change it, but if the md5s match, that would be very wierd
<bolivar> jmhodges: you could try a daily release instead
<jvic> theantix: so, how did you discovered/solutioned the problem? Because it seems it's the same problem
<bolivar> when i installed i used the daily from the 16th
<bolivar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily/current/
<theantix> jvic, I got my data off and started again from scratch -- ugly solution, but that's what I had to do
<jvic> theantix: oh well... guess i won't be installing Ubuntu soon :(
<jvic> theantix: damn it... do you have any idea what might have caused the problem?
<theantix> if your partition table is invalid, you'll need to fix it eventually before you suffer data loss
<jvic> theantix: how did you find out your partition table is invalid?
<Wsquared> When I installed totem-xine, the install got to the text window, and printed the usual messages about setting up...
<theantix> jvic, not entirely sure but I think it was something to do with resizing ntfs with the mandrake installer (should have used qtparted instead I know now)
<jmhodges> bolivar: ok :-/
<bolivar> sorry man, only thing that came to mind
<Wsquared> ... but after it printed "Setting up totem-xine (0.99.15.1-1) ...", it printed the following message 3 times:** (process:27944): CRITICAL **: file eggdesktopentries.c: line 2226 (egg_desktop_entries_add_group): assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<Deft> that's new, is that after running it you mean?
<matthewjs> i cant get totem to play dvds, is anyone else having problems?
<Deft> matthewjs, run totem from a shell
<matthewjs> i did
<Deft> what did it say?
<Wsquared> Deft: Was that for me?  This message occurs in the "Terminal Output" window of Synaptic, after it downloads the files.
<matthewjs> Deft: Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading from DVD..
<phlaegel> matthewjs: did you install libdvdcss2?
<matthewjs> phlaegel: no
<matthewjs> phlaegel: should i?
<phlaegel> yes, you can't decrypt dvds without it.
<jvic> theantix: how did you find out your partition table is invalid?
<matthewjs> phlaegel: its not in apt-get?
<leonel> how can I install  mod_perl or mod_perl2  with apt-get ?
<phlaegel> matthewjs: it will be if you add the marillat source: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<phlaegel> for all your not-really-legal package needs...
<theantix> jvic, I determined that the partitions were overlapping, and thus invalid
<jesse_132> is downloading and compiling monodevelop the best way to go or does someone know of a deb?
<Wsquared> Now totem-xine gives me sound, but just a blank blue screen.  No video.
<jmhodges> i saw mention of a LiveCD but my google-fu is week
<elim> it worked i have reinstaled ubuntu with the link in and dhcp works :D :D
<elim> HORAY
<Cardador> anyone know what is needed to play AVI files on totem?
<schweeb> Wsquared: try playing a few different types of movies in it
<elim> mplayer
<schweeb> I had the same problem... it just suddenly went away
<schweeb> no, not mplayer
<m_tthew> Cardador: install totem-xine from universe
<jesse_132> Wsquared, xine gives me video but no sound :( -- on dvd
<matthewjs> phlaegel: you sure thats right? W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Cardador> ok m_tthew, ill try it
<phlaegel> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<phlaegel> ^^ that's what I have and it works
<fred> I'm looking for gtkpbbuttons.... Any Idea where ?
<matthewjs> you just add it to the source.lst and it works right?
<phlaegel> yep
<matthewjs> hrmm
<matthewjs> wtf
<phlaegel> did you apt-get update/
<m_tthew> after an apt-get update
<phlaegel> ?
<matthewjs> no
<matthewjs> heh.
<m_tthew> Cardador: if that doesn't cut the mustard, the mplayer package out of the source phlaegel just posted should work
<Cardador> m_tthew: but then i wouldnt use totem?
<fred> Any Ubuntu's user with Ibook ?
<m_tthew> Cardador: for things totem wouldn't play, yes
<Cardador> strange... totem worked fine with debian sid
<Cardador> and i have all the win32 codecs
<matthewjs> hrmm now it reads my dvd but totem crashes neat
<matthewjs> libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed - CRASHING
<matthewjs> totem: vm.c:219: ifoOpenNewVTSI: Assertion `0' failed.
<Cardador> m_tthew: totem-xine solved my problem, ty
<Wsquared> dvd playing update:  I just ran totem again, and it worked.  Go figure.  Thanks all for the help.
<jblack> was somebody looking for me here?
<m_tthew> Cardador: np
<elmaya> where do i change the runlevel to start without gdm?
<Kamion> subterrific: did anyone answer your powerpc question?
<Cardador> elmaya: /etc/inittab
<elmaya> orale
<subterrific> Kamion: no, i'm diving into the kernel source to see if i can fix it myself
<subterrific> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1486
<subterrific> turns out it isn't specific to ppc
<Kamion> subterrific: fun
* Mirno is away: plyground
<subterrific> yeah, i've spent the entire weekend playing in the kernel source
<Kamion> subterrific: if that patch fixes it I imagine Herbert'll apply it
<elim> my mac's screen isnt adjustable so how do i make the image shift to the left a bit?
<subterrific> first i upgraded ALSA to the latest rev, and then added a driver for my sound card
<elim> its running off the side
<subterrific> Kamion: unfortunatly it looks like that patch has already been applied
<elmaya> ok im in innitab..what should i change??
<Cardador> elmaya id:2:initdefault
<punkass> anyone know what tells the screensaver to come on when the AC isnt plugged in?
<Cardador> change it to 1
<punkass> cuz it doesnt seem to be working
<elmaya> Cardador, ok to what .. 3?
<Cardador> change it to 1
<Cardador> what do you want to do?
<Cardador> login in text mode?
<elmaya> start with text login
<elmaya> yup
<Cardador> ok so change it to 1
<elmaya> thanx
<Cardador> np
<elmaya> brb
<Cardador> gl
<jesse_132> Any mono developers?
<leonel> how can I install  mod_perl or mod_perl2  with apt-get ?
* Mithrandir whacks libloudmouth
<theantix> leonel, I think you want libapache2-mod-perl2 ?
<leonel> theantix: would be nice 
<Wsquared> Noob question: I'm using both ubuntu and GAIM for the first time today.  At the top of the screen, to the left of the speaker icon, are a few GAIM icons, two of which have a red circle with a white bar on them.  When I click on them, I get the GAIM login window.  How do I get rid of these?
<leonel> theantix: couldn't find package  libapache2-mod-perl2 
<Cardador> right click on them, quit
<theantix> leonel, enable the "universe" in your sources.list and you should find it after an apt-get update
<Wsquared> Cardador: Thanks!  I figured it would be something simple like that.
* Mirno is back (gone 00:09:31)
<leonel> theantix: but  it's unsupported  will there be any   security updates ?
<Cardador> Wsquared: NP
<Kamion> leonel: not reliably
<Cardador> sorry caps
<Kamion> leonel: that's part of what "unsupported" means :-)
<leonel> Kamion: I know
<leonel> Kamion: the sad thing 
<Wsquared> Is there an ubuntu forum anywhere? 
<Kamion> Wsquared: not yet, although we are planning to set one up
<theantix> Kamion, that would be nice... I prefer that to mailing lists personally
<azeem> yeah, mailing lists suck
<Cardador> anyone know what is required to play dvds?
<Kamion> theantix: bah :-)
* Kamion hates fora
<theantix> =)
<jdub> Cardador: totem-xine (universe) libdvdcss (videolan.sf.net)
<Cardador> totem opens the first image of the dvd, but then crashes
<theantix> good to have both thn
<Kamion> well, won't use them personally, but hey
<jesse_132> jdub, do you code in c# ?? 
<Cardador> jdub: i have both :\
<jdub> jesse_132: no
<jdub> Cardador: try running it from a terminal, see what the output is
<jesse_132> jdub, dooh... hoping someone has monodevelop working on ubuntu
<Cardador> ok
<jdub> jesse_132: talk to tseng about it when he's around
<tseng> hi
<tseng> for the 50th time
<jesse_132> tseng, hola ;)  to me?
<tseng> i couldnt build monodevelop from the debian source pacakge
<jesse_132> tseng, ahh me either.. crap
<tseng> i have all the deps
<tseng> monodevelop itself wont build.
<jdub> ahar
<Cardador> jdub: a bunch of errors
<tseng> i dont use it, so im not going to waste bunch of time trying to fix
<tseng> if someone fixes, let me know and ill package
<Cardador> libdvdnav and libdvdread crashes
<jdub> Cardador: ... i need to know which ones, to help you :)
<jesse_132> tseng, did you get gtksourceview-sharp going?  that has been my stumbling block
<tseng> yes
<tseng> ill put a package up just for you
<Cardador> jdub: libdvdnav: ifoOpenVTSI failed - CRASHING!!!
<Cardador> the other are similar
<jesse_132> tseng, cool ;)  your debs have been very helpful
<tseng> jesse_132: ok apt-get update
<tseng> all the deps should be in
<tseng> hmm bad libxml2 dep
<tseng> mustve got it from sid
<tseng> i can rebuild it
<jo_> How does Ubuntu relate to Debian concerning packaging? Can Ubuntu users frequently do an apt-get update, to get newer versions of their packages? Or should they wait for the new release every x months?
<tseng> jo_: same idea, the stable release will be frozen except for fixes and security updates
<neighborlee> can someone assit me with getting mplayer to work..gmplayer specificilly..its installed and Igot no errors during compile yet i'm having trouble gettting GUI to load  (even though I put  a skin DIR where it told me to in $HOME/.mplayer/Skin) and wondering if anyone else has had to go down this road and knows how to get this workin ;-(
<tseng> jo_: the development tree will update
<ziggle> i could not get ubuntu to work in VirtualPC on OS X
<jesse_132> tseng, is there a reason for -cil instead of -sharp?
<tseng> jesse_132: yes thats what the debian packagers named them
<jo_> so there's sort of a "stable" and "unstable" tree in Ubuntu too?
<tseng> more like stable testing
<tseng> because testing becomes the next stable
<tseng> unstable never freezes
<tseng> there is no such tree in ubuntu
<jesse_132> tseng, should gtk-sharp-examples be gtk-cil-examples?
<crimsun> jesse_132: -cli stands for "common language infrastructure". See http://www.go-mono.com/
<tseng> jesse_132: look at the repo in a browser
<ioguix> hi
<jo_> tseng: ok. Just wondering: what do you consider the advantage of switching from Debian unstable to Ubuntu (I'm using an Acer laptop)?
<tseng> jo_: great gnome 2.8 packages
<tseng> jo_: cool laptop stuff
* Mirno is away: play games, that's fun .. hin hin hin
<tseng> jo_: a friendly staff of hairy gnomes
<ioguix> I just installed ubuntu on my ibook
<theantix> tseng, what interesting laptop stuff is there for ubuntu?
<jo_> tseng: lol :-) Can you give me some details on the laptop stuff?
<tseng> laptop-mode
<tseng> cpufreq
<jo_> theantix: oh sorry, same question :-)
<tseng> acpi integration
<ioguix> mmmh...is there an maintner of the ubuntu kernel ?
<tseng> ioguix: herbert xu
<crimsun> jo_: also, stuff just works after you install it. No mucking with fonts, fontconfig, menus, packages, etc.
<ioguix> tseng: thank
<tseng> nps
<crimsun> jo_: after you complete the installation, you have a beautiful gnome 2.8 system without any mucking.
<tseng> jesse_132: building libxml2 update now
<tseng> hopefully it wont break other stuff wanting the older lib
<tseng> its a minor version difference
<theantix> is laptop-mode described anywhere?  I don't see a man page, and I'm running unbuntu on a laptop... just wondering if I'm missing something
<tseng> theantix: in the kernel docs
<tseng> or maybe on kerneltrap
<tseng> ill look
<ioguix> mmmh...euh...how can I talk to him ?
<tseng> ioguix: bugzilla
<tseng> or the -users list
<ioguix> oki
<tseng> if yo uhave a question
<tseng> address everyone
<tseng> and someone will answer
<theantix> tseng, found on google, thanks
<tseng> theantix: nps
<ioguix> maybe it could be interesting to talk about my pb here...
<ioguix> yes
<ziggle> peannut butter?
<jo_> crimsun, tseng: thanks for the info. Might consider Ubuntu, it seems pretty cool at first sight. One problem: I like quite bleeding edge packages (not experimental-like though).. Examples: latest gaim, firefox releases... How is this handled by Ubuntu?
<ioguix> so, I have an mp3 player which has an SD card support
<Wsquared> Hey, crimsun's comment about mucking with fonts reminded me of a problem I have with mplayer.  When I run it, I get an error window that says "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)."
<ioguix> so , I need the SCSI_MULTI_LUN option in the kernel...
<tseng> jo_: ubuntu has very new stuff, but its frozen now
<tseng> jo_: security updates only
<jdub> jo_: gaim and firefox will actually be updated for our final release (along with gnome), everything else is frozen
<tseng> jo_: i imagine what will happen is, you can follow the next release
<tseng> jo_: or people like me will backport packages
<jdub> jo_: once our development branch opens, you can track it for daily updates
<IkeKrull> i'd like to suggest including kernel source on ubuntu CD
<ioguix> currently, I compil my kernel, but I don't know why this option is not support by default...
<IkeKrull> for final
<tseng> ioguix: bugzilla
<bskahan> did a fresh install of warty, to replace my really ugly warty-over-debian setup
<tseng> er
<ioguix> it's not really a bug, but a feature....
<tseng> @ IkeKrull , bugzilla
<ioguix> ok
<ioguix> bugzilla :)
<tseng> but you too actually
<tseng> everyone file lots of bugs :)
<jdub> ioguix: because it can cause problems with some devices
<tseng> for your requests for hoary
<bskahan> install went very weel everything seems to work out of the box except nvidia driver doesn't modprobe before gdm starts
<jo_> jdub, tseng: ok, thanks. Another question: how about installing the Sun JDK? It was a real "pain in the ass" in Debian.
<jdub> jo_: there are some packages mentioned on the wiki
<Cardador> bskahan: put nvidia on /etc/modules
<tseng> jesse_132: libxml updated
<jo_> jdub: OK, I'll have a look at them. I used Gentoo for a while, and "emerge sun-jdk" was a lot easier :-)
<IkeKrull> yeah i have a multi-card reader that would requirre multi-LUN
<jdub> jo_: making proprietary software work is not our immediate priority
<bskahan> Cardador: thanks, I'll do that
<ioguix> jdub: maybe supporting it as module could be nice ?
<jdub> ioguix: i don't believe you can build it as a module
<ioguix> In fact, I just test the auto-mount support in gnome with my player
<jdub> ioguix: please file a bug, it'll be looked at (lots of card readers require it now)
<ioguix> jdub: arf
<ioguix> ok
<ioguix> I will look for send a bug in bugzila...
<jesse_132> tseng, got it, thanks...  still cannot compile monodevelop either though :(
<ioguix> in https://bugzilla.no-name-yet.com/ right ?
<tseng> ioguix: /topic
<jdub> tseng: you shouldn't need the latext libxml foo for mono stuff
<jo_> jdub: OK. I understand this completely. An easy-package would be handy though. Just wondering how Sun JDK differs from the "non-free" section really. I prefer Ubuntu to keep Debian's policy regarding free software, as most desktop-ready distro's lack this kind of policy.
<tseng> jdub: the libgtksourceview-cil package wants it
<jdub> tseng: you should be able to drop the depends back
<tseng> not sure if its a hard dep of i could back it down
<tseng> yes ok
<tseng> i will do that shortly :)
<jdub> if possible, make stuff use things in warty :-)
<jdub> (main, not universe)
<tseng> its pretty close so far
<Mithrandir> jdub: uploading rc bugfixes is ok now, right?
<theantix> jo_, I had no problems installing sun java and mozilla plugins using sun's instructions
<ioguix> tseng: oops, thanks :)
<jdub> Mithrandir: with confirmation
<Mithrandir> jdub: from you or mdz, right?
<jdub> yeah
<Mithrandir> jdub: http://raw.no/patches/loudmouth-0.17.1-amd64.diff ; tested on AMD64 and i386.
<Mithrandir> without it, gossip just sits there, since the callback is never activated.
<jo_> theantix: I used the debian java howto, and symlinked the mozilla plugin... Which went fine, but I don't quite see my parents doing it :-)
<jdub> Mithrandir: bug#?
<theantix> jo_, indeed
<Mithrandir> jdub: 1442
<jdub> ta
<Mithrandir> jdub: the comment in it is wrong, obviously, since I haven't uploaded, but I forgot procedure, mea culpa
<jdub> 'scool
<carlos> night!
<tseng> jdub: how could i downgrade to libxml2 in warty
<Mithrandir> jdub: does that mean "please upload" in australian? ;)
<tseng> i removed sid from my sources.list
<Mithrandir> tseng: if you have an /etc/apt/preferences file which looks like:
<Mithrandir> Package: *
<Mithrandir> Pin: release a=warty
<Mithrandir> Pin-Priority: 1100
<Mithrandir> and you then run apt-get dist-upgrade, it'll downgrade all packages to warty.
<Mithrandir> if you just want libxml2, use Package: libxml2
<tseng> Mithrandir: ah, cheers!
<jo_> I just decided to try it out :-) I'm downloading the ISO right now. I really hope Ubuntu proves to be the solution for Debian on the desktop! Thanks in advance for all your work, jdub and the rest of the developers!
<MrPiddlz> Has anyone gotten their ATi drivers to work with direct rendering yet?
<matt2> ola... anyone know how to tell your printer to use the gimp drivers?
<matt2> They're installed already.. not sure where though
<MrPiddlz> matt2: Were you refering that to me? Because if yes it didn't have direct rendering on.
<matt2> MrPisslz: Nope, not too sure what you're talking about. What didn't have direct rendering?
<matt2> err
<matt2> haha speeled your name wrong
<MrPiddlz> xD.
<jmhodges> ah, hm.. ok I don't have a burner available at the moment, but i do have a few rescue/Knoppix cds that I possibly have loopfs support.. if they do, how would i startup the ubuntu install on the looped iso?
<tseng> Mithrandir: hm that wants to rm a bunch of stuff in the process
<matt2> Pisslz haha
<jmhodges> s/I possibly/possibly/
<Mithrandir> tseng: it shouldn't remove stuff not on the system, unless it gets unfulfilled dependencies.
<MrPiddlz> Well when xserver starts I do glxinfo and I find out I have no DRI and no direct rendering.
<tseng> gedit, gedit-commono etc etc
<Se7h> hey there
<matt2> anyone know where the gimp-print drivers are installed?
<jmhodges> hmmph.. apparently, the install process is more complicated than i originally thought eh?
<Adonijah> jmhodges, looped iso install may not be possible, there have been reports of failures trying to do it on the mailing list
<Kamion> jmhodges: I don't know of any way to do an install like that
<Kamion> jmhodges: netboot might be more plausible
<jmhodges> netboot?
<jmhodges> i see a directory with that name
<jmhodges> sorry, im a complete debian newb :-/
<matt2> I want to print in higher resolution than 720 =(
<Kamion> netboot = stick kernel+initrd on another machine, boot it over the network by PXE (if i386)
<jmhodges> tried once a few years ago and got my ass handed to me by 10+ corrupted floppies (looong story)
<jmhodges> Kamion: ah
<Kamion> jmhodges: you could also sign up at shipit.ubuntulinux.org :)
<jmhodges> Kamion: did, but im impatient :)
<Mithrandir> jdub: prod?
<jmhodges> sometime late oct is the first shipment iirc 
<jdub> Mithrandir: pong
<Mithrandir> jdub: 01:17 < Mithrandir> jdub: does that mean "please upload" in australian? ;)
* jdub does not know the correct protocol for responding to a prod ;)
<jdub> Mithrandir: yes
<Mithrandir> ok, thanks.
<jdub> Mithrandir: didn't i write 'upload approved'?
<jdub> (it is morning, so...)
<Mithrandir> 01:17 < jdub> 'scool
<Mithrandir> was what I read.
<jdub> Mithrandir: oh, that was, "it's cool for setting the bug status"
<jdub> Mithrandir: then i commented on the bug
<Mithrandir> ah, ok.
<Mithrandir> uploaded now, anyhow. :)
<Mithrandir> thanks.. now I'm off to bed.. have to play with evo tomorrow..
<Mithrandir> or probably Tuesday
<jdub> gute nacht
<bad_ronald> okay, when I log in, gnome displays an error message " "Could not look up internet address of myhost (default: "debian", I renamed it during install), it may be possible to correct problem by adding myhost to file: etc/hosts"  So, how do I do that?  
<bad_ronald> localhost (i.e. default: "ubuntu") is listed there
<Deft> bad_ronald, not sure exactly what you mean, but the line in hosts should be "127.0.0.1 <hostname> localhost locahost.localdomain" or equivalent
<bad_ronald> yes, that line is there, but there were two instances where a hostname had to be supplied during the installation, once during the cd install, then later after the web update, the first was called "ubuntu" and the second was called "debian", "ubuntu" is there but "debian" is not.
<bad_ronald> it does read 127.0.0.1 at the top, though
<Kamion> do you remember the context of the second question?
<Kamion> that shouldn't have been asked
<Deft> I still don't understand what's happened, but you can add as many names as you want to refer to your computer
<tseng> jdub: i think i inadvertantly pulled in a few things from sid, im rebuilding the pkgs w/ more of a clue this time
<tseng> im starting to get a hang of what is going on
<bad_ronald> It was identical to the first question, only it happened after the web-based package installation, the only difference was the default name given #1: ubuntu, #2 debian, I changed #1 to localhost, and #2 to myhost, I wasn't really sure whether they were different or the same
<ponds> gnome 2.8 is in warty right?
<jdub> tseng: 8)
<tseng> ponds: yes
<ponds> im doing a review of ubuntu and userlinux, i have a feeling you guys are going to cream userlinux
<bad_ronald> I also have alot of information under the line, that reads: "
<bad_ronald> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<bad_ronald> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<bad_ronald> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<bad_ronald> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<bad_ronald> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<bad_ronald> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<bad_ronald> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Deft> ponds, yes
<ponds> awesome
<ponds> i was really not impressed with userlinux turning on usermin (webmin clone) by default on the desktop install
<bad_ronald> Can I just copy the information and write myhost wherever localhost is?
<Deft> bad_ronald, ignore those; what does your system think it's called, either from running "hostname", or "cat /etc/hostname"?
<Kamion> ponds: ew!
<Kamion> bad_ronald: leave localhost alone ...
<bad_ronald> it returns "myhost"
<Deft> then your /etc/hosts must have "127.0.0.1 myhost localhost locahost.localdomain" in it, there shouldn't be anything else to change
<bad_ronald> This is all that is written on the first line of /etc/hosts: "127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain	localhost	localhost"
<Deft> change that to what I just wrote
<bad_ronald> umm... do I need to be logged as root to modify it?
<Kamion> bad_ronald: sudo vi /etc/hosts
<bad_ronald> thx
<Kamion> (pick your editor)
<DimSum> Hey
<DimSum> For some reason, my network just stopped working on Ubuntu
<DimSum> Anyone have any idea why?
<bad_ronald> damn, the terminal cant recognize myhost, so it won't let me sudo
<hornbeck> my network stopped earlier today also
<hornbeck> I had to reboot my router
<yuran> bad_ronald: if the problem is the password, just type in yours...
<DimSum> Goddamnit, it was working 5 minutes ago
<bad_ronald> okay that did it
<DimSum> ifconfig still shows the eth0 device, but it's gone from Network Settings
<bad_ronald> how do I save changes in vi?  (sorry I'm new to this)
<yuran> ESC :w
<Kamion> :wq to save and exit
<bad_ronald> thx
<Kamion> nano is an easier editor if you aren't used to vi
<DimSum> See this is why I hate linux
<DimSum> When something goes wrong, you're up shit creek
<thaytan> DimSum: funny, I feel the same way about windows
<DimSum> I'm not going to be drawn into a Windows vs Linux argument
<DimSum> My networking is broken on Ubuntu, and that's unacceptable
<Deft> DimSum, just admit you're wrong then :)
<theantix> Deft, indeed =)
<DimSum> Pardon?
<DimSum> How am I wrong?
<DimSum> I'm up shit creek. This is unfixable.
<Kamion> DimSum: please calm down, it's generally impossible to help someone who's in a bad mood
<thaytan> what's wrong?
<DimSum> Networking isn't working
<Kamion> DimSum: does 'ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0' help, or at least help show what might be wrong?
<DimSum> And the eth0 device isn't showing up in Network Settings
<DimSum> "Interface eth0 not configured"
<DimSum> Unknown interface eth0=eth0
<theantix> linux newbie support 101: claim something is worse than windows, 10 idle people will become alert and try to help you
<Kamion> DimSum: ok, so does eth0 appear in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jsc> hahaha
<Chriffer> ifconfig -a should list all the network thingers you have
<DimSum> Nope
<DimSum> eth1 does
<DimSum> Chriffer: eth0 is displayed there
<DimSum> Which is what's confusing me
<Kamion> theantix: actually it would have caused me to totally ignore the whole thing on #debian
<Kamion> anyway :)
<DimSum> If I try to add a new adapter using Network Settings, it adds it as eth2, then crashes completely
<theantix> =)
<Kamion> DimSum: 'ifup eth1', then?
<DimSum> No, I don't want to touch eth1
<DimSum> That's the wireless; and it's busy
<Kamion> aha
<DimSum> I want the ethernet to work, which it did 5 minutes ago
<Kamion> so how come you had a network interface that's not in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DimSum> Hell if I know?
<DimSum> It just broke
<DimSum> I was surfing happily one minute, then the next it wasn't working
<DimSum> So I rebooted
<Kamion> I'm pretty sure the installer won't have set it up that way; maybe this network settings thingy did that, I don't work on that end of the distribution :)
<DimSum> No, it was working fine; hence the problem
<DimSum> I didn't touch anything, and it just stopped working
<DimSum> So er, can I manually edit /interfaces to fix it?
<Kamion> for a static network interface, you generally want something in /etc/network/interfaces like this:
<Kamion> iface eth0 inet static
<Kamion>         address 192.168.124.33
<Kamion>         network 192.168.124.0
<hornbeck> DimSum: try rebooting the router
<Kamion>         netmask 255.255.255.128
<DimSum> hornbeck: I'm connected fine at the moment
<Kamion> (and 'auto eth0' on a previous line if you want it to come up automatically)
<DimSum> From my Windows box
<DimSum> So no.
<DimSum> Kamion: How about for DHCP?
<Kamion> for DHCP:
<Kamion> auto eth0
<DimSum> iface eth0 inet dhcp ?
<Kamion> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<hornbeck> DimSum: I had same problem this morning, windows box connected Ubuntu did not. Reboot router everything fine
<Kamion> then 'ifup eth0' and see what happens
<DimSum> hornbeck: You're missing the point, the adapter has disappeared from Network Settings
<hornbeck> fine
<Kamion> I bet network settings reads /etc/network/interfaces; that's what it should do on a Debian-style distribution
<necival> Strange problem: I have "rw,user" for my /dev/sdb1 but when my user mounts it, it's read only. And for my external usb, I have the same, rw,user but when a user mounts it he can't read nor write it.
<Kamion> which would explain why it's not there any more, but not why it was there in the first place
<DimSum> Kamion: Works fine
<Kamion> eth0 working now?
<DimSum> Got the device back in Network Settings, as well
<DimSum> Yeah; thanks
<Kamion> cool
<DimSum> See this is what pisses me off
<DimSum> One minute, you can be using Linux
<DimSum> And everything can be working relatively fine
<DimSum> And the next, something breaks
<DimSum> For no apparent reason
<Kamion> no, I've never seen this kind of thing happen before
<DimSum> I have; with practically every distro I've ever used
<Kamion> however, I'd have to be sitting in front of your computer to work out what was wrong, unfortunately
<Kamion> from my perspective the problem is currently unreproducible :-/
<DimSum> ;P
<DimSum> Unfortunately, like I said, it didn't appear to have an actual cause
<DimSum> If it was something I'd done, I could understand it
<DimSum> But I hadn't been messing around with settings or anything
<Kamion> well, the fact that it wasn't in /etc/network/interfaces is at best interesting
<Kamion> was this an interface you configured during the initial Ubuntu installation?
<Kamion> I'm suspecting not, since you only get to configure one at that point
<Wsquared> I would like to try the nvidia graphics driver that is on their website.  Anything I should be aware of before trying it?
<Deft> Wsquared, nvidias website? it's probably simpler to get the driver with apt instead
<DimSum> Yes, it was the device that was configured at the start of the installation
<DimSum> Hence it being eth0
<DimSum> Rather than eth1 ;P
<theantix> anyone here figure out how to use mplayer as a mozilla plugin on Ubuntu?
<Wsquared> Deft: Aha, there are nvidia packages.  I currently have just nvidia-kernel-common installed.  Do I need to install more than nvidia-glx?
<Wsquared> I read a bit more--I suspect I'll need nvidia-kernel-source. I guess I should RTFM a bit more...
<Deft> Wsquared, linux-restricted-modules... contrains the module itself (from memory anyway)
<Kamion> DimSum: no, that's not at all obvious from it being eth0, as it happens
<Kamion> DimSum: if you have two devices detected, eth0 is simply the one that got detected first; which one you choose to install is independent of the order of detection
<m_tthew> Does gnome-cups-manager require magic to configure a parallel port printer? Seems I can only select USB ports.
<Wsquared> Deft: I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386 installed.
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> niven.freenode.net
<Wsquared> If this contains the driver, how do I use it?  And what, then, is in nvidia-glx?
<jdub> nvidia-glx is the X driver
<m_tthew> "nm looks like local issue
<Wsquared> OK, so what do I do to get my standard 3D graphics evaluation tools (glxgears and tuxracer!) working at their best?
<guest> (newbie here) anybody out there that might be able to help me with my ubuntu networking issues (during install)
<Kamion> guest: go ahead and ask
<guest> dhcp works, the resolve.conf looks correct (I alt-f2) to check this out while it was trying to contact the ubuntu network for updates ... but it doesn't work, in addition my entire LAN stops resolving after I start using ubuntu (I can go on)
<Kamion> can you ping the gateway?
<necival> Strange problem: I have "rw,user" for my /dev/sdb1 but when my user mounts it, it's read only. And for my external usb, I have the same, rw,user but when a user mounts it he can't read nor write it.
<guest> Kamion: that I didn't try, it's down now, I have to get out of ubuntu, get on my gateway and release/renew my dhcp lease for the rest of my network to get back to normal (i.e. resolve)
<Deft> Wsquared, run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, select nvidia as your driver, dselect loading dri and glx
<guest> Kamion: gateway == router in my case ...
<Kamion> they're pretty much synonyms nowadays
<Wsquared> Deft: Can I do this while running X?
<guest> Kamion: I'm going to restart the install and debug it some more, my connection should be good on my laptop, it's just that any new connections (dns attempts?) don't work after getting into ubuntu ...
<Deft> yes, but it won't affect till you've logged out
<guest> Kamion: looks like the installation is starting over with the base reconfig, I'm in and can ping and resolve right now, so I'm guessing something gets pooched during the install ... I'm chime in when it stops working and see if the gateway ping still works or not (it is now)
<guest> Kamion: hmmm, looks like it's failing to resolve to security.ubuntu.com right now, is that service alive yet in the prerelease?
<Wsquared> nvidia is not in the list of drivers; is this the driver provided by nvidia-glx (which I currently do not have installed)?
<Kamion> guest: the host is alive, but the ubuntu-security repository isn't there yet
<guest> Kamion: update; ok things just wentout to lunch ... networking is no longer working ... I was just pinging google.com, now it has stopped, right after it finished timing out connecting to security.ubuntu.com, I can ping my gateway, but no further it appears ... any thoughts?
<hornbeck> has anyone had gnome-terminal just stop working?
<hornbeck> mine stopped showing the prompt
<Kamion> guest: I'd check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages as a first resort
<Wsquared> I started running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, but since the driver that I want is not there, I want get of the program.  There is no cancel option, and hitting escape just move to the next screen.  How do I get out of this thing?
<Wsquared> "I want get of" == "I want to get out of"
<Kamion> Wsquared: just run all the way through, if you accept all the defaults it won't change#
<guest> Kamion: lots of messages of course, weedign through them I see a few notes about IPv6, "no routers present", and that it's using IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver ... could this be some sort of IPv6 oddity?  In addition, I can ping google.com, but nobody else - it's like google.com is cache'd up or something ...
<Kamion> guest: doesn't sound related
<nimeplux> hey, has anyone gotten gotten the IVTV driver to compile under Warty?
<Kamion> guest: you're not behind some funky paid-for wireless thing, are you?
<guest> Kamion: and what's totally bizarre to me is that now my laptop can no longer resolve ... it's like either A) ubuntu ticked off my router, or B) ubuntu is serving out something on my network that is ticking other clients off
<Wsquared> Will it ask "Are you sure?" at the end?  In the very first screen, I scrolled around a bit to see what drivers were there.  I don't know where it was when I hit escape.
<Kamion> Wsquared: no, but it saves a backup IIRC
<guest> Kamion: no odd wireless stuff ... normal, well working, broadband (cable modem) connection from my home ... it works (repeatablhy after I get out of unbuntu and reset my router)
<Wsquared> Could I just kill the console?
<Roxim> Hey, I am trying to install the latest nvidia drivers, but I need the kernel source.  When I try to apt-get it, it says that it can't find the package.  Any thoughts?
<Kamion> hm, or maybe it doesn't
<Kamion> Wsquared: yes
<Chriffer> agt-got install linux-source
<Chriffer> maybe spell it right
<Chriffer> but I hope you get the idea
<Roxim> Chriffer: thanks, that was it.  I was trying to install kernel source. :)
<Chriffer> they renamed it for some reason, heard it mentioned earlier
<Deft> Roxim, you don't need the kernel source if you go straight for the ubuntu packaged nvidia driver
<guest> Kamion: now my router won't even renew my lease ... does ubuntu try and run a dhcp server by default?
<Roxim> Deft:  How would I go about doing that
<Roxim> Deft: The one on the disk only gave me a screen with multicolored lines
<Deft> you need linux-restricted-modules-whateverkernelversion, and nvidia-glx packages
<Kamion> guest: we don't run any servers by default ... you could check with 'ps aux | grep dh', though
<tseng> jdub: jesse_132 all the deps should be (correctly) in now, for monodevelop
<Kamion> well, that's not quite true, no servers listening on open ports
<tseng> i cant build it by hand either
<Roxim> Deft: thanks, I'll give that a shot!!!
<nimeplux> nm...guess I needed to unpack some of the kernel stuff and try to compile the root modules first
<guest> Kamion: Just checked, only dhclient as you might expect.  I finally got the router to renew the lease and I can ping again, I guess what started this is I wanted to make sure I could "update" any bugfixes after I installed, is there anything to update to after the base ISO prerelease, or no?
<aitrus> just installed warty, and it looks great!
<aitrus> is there a run-level/services editor?
<guest> aitrus: there is no chkconfig that I know if, there is a debian way to manage the symlinks but the name of that script escapes me right now.
<tseng> boys and girls, the moment youve all been waiting for
<tseng> we have monodevelop!
<guest> aitrus: update-rc.d (do a man on it, I think that's what you're looking for)
<aitrus> thanks a lot
<aitrus> i've been a redhat user for ages, so i don't know any of the debian basics
<jdub> tseng: have you pulled libxml? :)
<tseng> jdub: yessir
<tseng> monodev going up now
<jdub> tseng: i'd prefer not to use an alternative source that replaces stuff in main :)
<jdub> rock!
<tseng> then you can sync and do a happy dance
<tseng> latexer gave me a patch
<guest> Is there any easy way to make windows sticky in gnome, like KDE, so they jump/snap to the edges of other windows and the desktop borders?  I figured if I'm going to play with Ubuntu for a while I should get used to gnome for a change...
<tseng> http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/dev-util/monodevelop/files/monodevelop-0.5-compat.diff?rev=1.1&content-type=text/plain
<Wsquared> Off to see if nvidia update has worked...
<tseng> ok kids, update now for monodevelop..
<MrPiddlz> Has anyone gotten their ATi drivers to work with direct rendering yet?
<Afrodita> Plz Help Me http://www.netwars.ru/go.php?login=patriotina
<hornbeck> anyone know what could have caused the prompt in my terminals to go away?
<ponds> so is it safe to add debian repositories to my sources.list in ubuntu?
<Deft> guest, hold down shift
<jdub> ponds: no, best not to
<hornbeck> ponds:no
<jdub> ponds: you should be able to get most stuff from universe
<ponds> ok, cool
<jdub> hornbeck: some wacky pty/udev problem?
<hornbeck> don't know
<hornbeck> jdub: just stopped working
<guest> Kamion: things seem to be working for now, I'm doing and apt-get update/upgrade from the restricted source to see if it's something that's been fixed, I'll reboot and cross my fingers.
<guest> Deft: ? was that "hold down shift" for me? <confused>
<MrPiddlz> No one has gotten there ATi's with direct rendering working in ubuntu?
<JanneM> Kamion: did a bug report on the partitioning resize thing
<Wsquared> nvidia driver doesn't seem to be working.  I installed nvidia-glx, ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 where I selected the nvidia driver, and deselected loading dri and glx.  But according to my careful, scientific graphics driver evaluation (run tuxracer), it didn't work.  What am I missing?
<Wsquared> Oh, and I logged out and back in again after I reconfigured the X server.
<Kamion> guest: there have been a few updates since the preview release
<Kamion> JanneM: ta
<Kamion> JanneM: if you haven't already included /var/log/partman from the installer, I'd appreciate a copy of that
<MrPiddlz> Wsquared: Did you read your xfree86 log?
<guest> Kamion: I see that, just updated, getting ready to reboot it ...
<MrPiddlz> And Why did you deslect dri and glx.
<MrPiddlz> Don't you need that? So you can actually run the game?
<MrPiddlz> That's the problem I have I got not DRI suppose so no direct rendering. I have an ATi though.
<Wsquared> I think the driver is supposed to allow these functions to be performed by the card.
<MrPiddlz> I dunno how nvidia works but from everything I read there drivers are easy to install.
<Wsquared> But the real reason that I deselected them is because someone here said to!  (I already forget--was that deft?)
<MrPiddlz> ATi you gotta go through this whole mess to get them to work.
<goatboy_> Wsquared: you'll need glx; it's GLcore and dri that you need to disable IIRC.
<MrPiddlz> Why don't you re do it again do glx and dri.
<MrPiddlz> Yea what goatboy said.
<Se7h> this chan as more users day by day
<Se7h> nice
<MrPiddlz> Has anyone gotten ATi drivers to work? For me I can't modprobe fglrx and it won't initialize DRI
<JanneM> Kamion: will do, as soon as I figure out how to extricate it
<Se7h> btw
<Se7h> talking in drivers
<Se7h> does anyone use powervr ?
<guest> Kamion: bummer, just rebooted, it trashed my "network" again ... my laptop won't resolve, neither will my ubuntu workstation - what on earth could ubuntu be doing on boot to affect my LAN!?!?
<Wsquared> goat, MrP: OK, I'll try again with dri and GLcore disabled.
<Kamion> guest: I'm mystified
<Kamion> guest: is your DHCP server crashing or something?
<guest> Kamion: :) that's why I jumped on here, my DHCP server is my router box ...
<jdub> tseng: what did you need to change for gtksourceview?
<tseng> jdub: hm, nothing
<jdub> tseng: 'cos you've got your own packages in the repo ;)
<tseng> what version is in warty?
<jdub> 1.0.1-4
<jdub> er
<jdub> 1.0.1-2
<tseng> i think i was just smoking crack
* jdub put the bong down last night, you can too :)
<tseng> :)
<tseng> everything else in order?
<jdub> looks rad otherwise
<tseng> nice
<jdub> it's ALL SASS
<MrPiddlz> someone tell me really quick how to install rpms in linux?
<tseng> rpm -ivh
<MrPiddlz> I mean in ubuntu
<jdub> MrPiddlz: you won't want RPMs on ubuntu
<jdub> (usually)
<MrPiddlz> argh.. there's no way with these ati drivers =/
<tseng> yes they are teh sux
<jdub> MrPiddlz: we're getting ati drivers 
<MrPiddlz> !
<jdub> don't go breaking things just yet :)
<MrPiddlz> Oh thank god!
<calc> ugh fun
<calc> the amd64 kernel still won't work with the keyboard on my laptop:\
<JanneM> Kamion: saw the edit on the bug - methinks perhaps that screen could be formulated slightly clearer
* calc needs to file a kernel bug
<MrPiddlz> jdub when are they coming out o.o
<aitrus> are the i686 specific kernels currently missing?  when i try to install them with synaptic, it fails (404)
<jdub> MrPiddlz: not sure, i kinda thought they should be there already
<Se7h> catching the wave
<Se7h> jdub what about powervr ?
<MrPiddlz> k then i'll just go check partition in a bit and if they are then i'll install them. 
<jdub> Se7h: not sure
<jdub> tseng: hey, none of your packages require those subversions, you could just remove them from your repo
<tseng> jdub: yeah it seems like when i get something pulled in from sid though
<tseng> and build against it, it gets the dep
<tseng> so i need to rebuild
<tseng> and i just managed to b0rk something
<psyklops> How do I stop nautilus from opening every directory in a new window?
<tseng> bah
<tseng> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtksourceview-common_1.0.1-2_all.deb (--unpack):
<Se7h> jdub does those powervr.src.rpm work fine on ubuntu ?
<tseng>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc-base/libgtksourceview-common', which is also in package libgtksourceview-doc
<jo> hello everyone :-) Just installed ubuntu, but I'm having some problems with totem. I get no video output: "DEBUG: gstgconf: error parsing pipeline xvideosink;no element "xvideosink";GConf video sink not found, using ximagesink" 
<jo> any ideas?
<Se7h> change gsstream
<Se7h> or install some video
<Se7h> like...
<Se7h> xine
<Wsquared> MrPiddlz, goatboy_ (and anyone else):  It still doesn't work.  You were correct about GLCore and glx.  These enable software OpenGL rendering.  (It says so right in the configure program.)  So I disabled GLCore and glx, and re-enable dri, but glxgears is still running at about 380 FPS, and tuxracer is seems jumpy and coarse compared to how I've seen it before on this computer.
<jo> Se7h: I tried sdlvideosink and aasink, but those don't work either.
<Se7h> yeah
<Se7h> probably is the streamer
<Se7h> google for xine
<Se7h> or someother player
<Se7h> VLC is a good one
<Se7h> vlc as almost all libs u'll need
<m_tthew> jo: install totem-xine from universe
<jo> universe?
<Wsquared> ... The X server configuration program said that dri must be support in the kernel, the videocard, and in the installed versions of the Mesa libs.
<Se7h> ah, one thing
<Wsquared> How can I check if dri is supported in the installed version of the Mesa libs?
<goatboy_> Wsquared: you have to enable glx and disable GLcore and dri.
<Se7h> does anyone have unreal tournament installed?
<goatboy_> Wsquared: nvidia's binary is special, it doesn't use dri.
<Kamion> JanneM: so if you say yes to that dialog, does it then offer you the size?
<psyklops> Se7h: I used to have UT2003
<Kamion> calc: is that just a keymap thing?
<Se7h> psyklops what about UT
<Se7h> ?
<JanneM> Kamion: yes
<psyklops> Se7h: if I remember right, the order of the CDs was ALL out of whack in linux
<JanneM> Kamion: it feels it really should be asking me for a size first, though
<psyklops> Se7h: and there was something you had to do special to stop if from trying to remount on every file
<Kamion> _Description: Write the changes to disk and resize the partition?
<JanneM> first the size, then ask to do other changes before we do the resize, then do the resize
<Kamion>  Before the resize operation takes place, the changes have to be written
<Kamion>  to disk.
<Kamion>  .
<Kamion>  You cannot undo this operation.
<JanneM> mm
<Kamion> hm, I can see your point
<JanneM> but since I have not specified a change yet, this sounds very strange
<Wsquared> goatboy_: But the X server configuration program specifically said that GLCore and glx enable software rendering.  Isn't the point of the card to do the rendering in hardware--so these modules are not necessary?
<psyklops> Se7h: if you weren't referring to UT2003, I'm sorry, but I have no experience with any other UT.
<Se7h> psyklops i installed UT (the first one) and i got the windrv error
<JanneM> it looks a lot like a screen was skipped
<Kamion> JanneM: I think it might be because it doesn't know how to calculate the maximum size before you've written the changes to disk
<JanneM> and since it's about repartitioning I tend to become very paranoid about it
<Kamion> JanneM: how about if the screen were just clarified a bit?
<tseng> jdub: youre wrong
<JanneM> perhaps "before selecting a new size, we need to do all previously specified changes"
<tseng> jdub: here it is:
<tseng>  Depends: ${net:Depends}, libgtksourceview-common (>= 1.0.1-3)
<Kamion> I'm a bit wary of rearranging that code
<JanneM> Kamion: yes, make it clearer at least
<JanneM> heh
<Kamion> JanneM: something along those lines, yeah
<Kamion> ok, I'll look at that tomorrow then
<Kamion> thanks
<JanneM> I'll post a follow up on the bug
<JanneM> thanks for the help!
<jdub> tseng: what's that?
<tseng> jdub: libgtksourceview-cil
<tseng> fixing now
<goatboy_> Wsquared: I'm not sure what the X configuration program says, but the nvidia-glx package provides an accelerated glx.
<calc> Kamion: no for some reason when usb is built as a module it can't see the keyboard/mouse at all
<Kamion> calc: ouch
<Kamion> calc: lucky my amd64 has a PS/2 keyboard, I guess ;)
<calc> Kamion: i managed to get all the other problems with the laptop resolved with acpi kernel maintainers help, not sure what causes this one
<calc> Kamion: it is a ps2 keyboard
<jdub> $ apt-cache rdepends libgtksourceview-cil
<jdub> libgtksourceview-cil
<jdub> Reverse Depends:
<jdub>   monodevelop
<jdub>   monodevelop
<jdub> ^ tseng
<jdub> that explains it, i hadn't installed monodevelop :)
<calc> for some reason it can't see the ps2 keyboard when usb is a module
<tseng> jdub: yeah
<jdub> tseng: it ought to build against the -2 subversion
<tseng> jdub: but the dep doesnt seem valid
<tseng> right everything builds and runs
<Wsquared> goatboy_: Yes, and I think that is why glx does not have be be done in software in X, since the card will do it.
<tseng> its in the repo now
<tseng> im fast like that :)
<jdub> :-)
<tseng> so.. i think we are clean
<calc> i'll have to see if the recent acpi fixes help resolve that issue in 2.6.9
<Wsquared> But unless some combination of options can fry my video card, I guess it can't hurt to try a few more permuations...
<jdub> tseng: rocking, yeah, all set :-)
<tseng> thanks for all the pointers jdub 
<Kamion> calc: ah, usbcore isn't modular in the Ubuntu amd64 kernels
<calc> Kamion: iirc uhci has to be built non modular as well
<Kamion> uhci's modular for us
<Kamion> all seemed to work fine, as I say
<calc> there were tons of acpi issues with the laptop so i will check to see if a current bk kernel works right
<Se7h> offset
<Se7h> 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,3,8,245)
<Se7h> LIST -aL
<Se7h> 553 Invalid file or directory.
<Se7h> Invalid response '5' received from server.
<acf> can i boot the ubuntu cd in rescue mode or something? i've installed it twice now in vmware, and both times, grub fails with error 18, i think it was
<Se7h> can't see what is cause
<Wsquared> Before I start trying more combinations of options, is there a definite way for me to test that the graphics hardware acceleration is up and running?  Something more than running tuxracer and thinking "It seems slow"?
<Kamion> acf: boot normally, run through the interface up to the beginning of the partitioning step, switch to tty2, mount your installed filesystem somewhere, chroot
<guest> So, I'm in gnome, and I fire up a xterm, and type runlevel, and it says, "N 2" ... seems like an oddly low runlevel for a GUI environment (i.e. instead of 5 or 6) ... any useful reason?
<acf> ok
<acf> thanks
<goatboy_> Wsquared: glxinfo | grep direct
<acf> any idea why it happened?
<Kamion> acf: it's a little overcomplex but it's the easiest way that exists at the moment
<Kamion> guest: Debian has always been like that, you're just used to Red Hat-derived systems :)
<Kamion> guest: in Debian-style distributions, runlevels 2, 3, 4, and 5 are identical by default, and it's the sysadmin's prerogative to customize them however they like
<Wsquared> goatboy_: Thanks. Heres what I got:
<Wsquared> direct rendering: No
<Wsquared> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<guest> Kamion: thanks, I can sleep now :)
<goatboy_> Wsquared: that means it's renedering in software right now.
<goatboy_> you want "direct rendering: Yes"
<Wsquared> goatboy_: I'm still wondering about the comment in the X configuration program about the mesa libraries.  In synaptic I see a package mesag3, which I do not have installed.  
<Kamion> calc: has pure64 got an equivalent of the patch in #272386?
<calc> Kamion: not sure
<calc> its unrelated to my issue, but not sure if it is applied on pure64 or not
<goatboy_> Wsquared: you don't want mesa (software-only on nvidia cards), nvidia-glx should provide its own libGL.
<Wsquared> ... but now I see that I have xlibmesa-dri and xlibmesa-gl.
<Kamion> calc: yeah, I know, your issue just reminded me of it
<calc> ok
<Kamion> pure64 doesn't seem to have, but I only filed it today :)
<ickyGoat> .
<calc> ok
<hornbeck> I need some help trying to fix my console issue
<hornbeck> got any takers?
<guest> hornbeck: I'm listening
<hornbeck> guest: I have no prompt on any console
<hornbeck> it just stopped working
<hornbeck> I have been through my logs
<hornbeck> nothing
<hornbeck> gnome-terminal will launch but no prompt, same with aterm
<guest> hornbeck: so it's no longer a default install, can you execute commands? (i.e. is just the prompt text missing, or is the term not working)
<hornbeck> virtual consoles are fine
<hornbeck> cannot execute command
<hornbeck> it will let me type but it just sits there
<guest> hornbeck: so it's hung, interesting ... any changes to you .bashrc (and related) files?
<hornbeck> hmm
<hornbeck> not that I know of
<hornbeck> it was my bashrc
<hornbeck> thanks
<hornbeck> man I hate stupid mistakes
<JanneM> heh
<guest> hornbeck: great ...
<claviola> so, what's particularly different about ubuntu other than its goals (which I've already read)?
<JanneM> hornbeck: when you are responsible, they aren't "stupid mistakes", they are "valuable learning experiences"
<claviola> from debian, I mean.
<hornbeck> JanneM: I will have to remember that
<guest> claviola: I for one am enamored with the simplicity of the visual interface, and the menu layout - as well as the default packages (one, and really only one for each task)
<rexi_boy> hi there
<hornbeck> claviola: from what I have seen, better hardware detection and more of a updated desktop
<claviola> guest: oh, there's "a" visual interface?
<JanneM> claviola: frequent updates
<hornbeck> rexi_boy: ih
<hornbeck> hi
<claviola> JanneM: well, that's where debian unstable kicks in, actually
<claviola> but it is nice to have a debian-based distro that "takes care of stuff for you"
<jesse_132> when will ubuntu get gtkspell 2.0.6 or greater... is there a reason only to have 2.0.5 (2.0.6 is when squiggily underline for misspell became default)
<rexi_boy> trying out ubuntu for amd64 and got some problem configuring x...
<JanneM> ah, but this is frequent _and_ fully supported
<claviola> Progeny tried this and failed, I sure hope the Ubuntu guys succeed.
<Kamion> hornbeck: most of the hardware detection improvements have been in the area of X
<claviola> I'm waiting for the CDs from shipit to arrive, if they ever do, so I give it a good shot :-P
<Wsquared> goatboy_: So far, none of the combinations worked. 
<Kamion> oh, and some extra drivers we've added to our kernel
<claviola> Kamion?!
<claviola> wait, wait
<Kamion> for most other things we're trying to stay roughly on a par with Debian
<guest> claviola: have you taken a look at the 80+ screenshots?
<Kamion> (hardware detection-wise)
<claviola> guest: screenshots are meaningless
<tvon|x31> nonsense
<claviola> Kamion: you've left debian?
<Kamion> claviola: ?
<tvon|x31> heh
<Kamion> claviola: hell no
<claviola> oh good
<Kamion> claviola: I'm both a Debian developer and an Ubuntu developer
<Wsquared> Hey, if I am using nvidia-glx, and I've selected the nvidia drive in the X configuration, why don't I get the NVIDIA splash screen?
<claviola> that means I can be part of both projects?
<claviola> haha.
<rexi_boy> any one here tried the amd64?
<Kamion> rexi_boy: yup
<Kamion> rexi_boy: the automatic resolution detection stuff doesn't work on amd64 yet
<claviola> Kamion: it's just that you're not joined to any debian channels, so I had assumed you had resigned
<rexi_boy> Kamion was x setup right away?
<claviola> not even #debian-not-so-secret-anymore
<Kamion> claviola: I'm on four Debian channels at the moment
<claviola> all +s, I take it
<rexi_boy> Kamion what did you do to get it right?
<goatboy_> Wsquared: you're using the nvidia driver, not nv, right?
<Kamion> claviola: I've avoided #debian-devel on Freenode for a long time; I'm on that channel on OFTC
<claviola> yeah.
<Kamion> rexi_boy: just picked the resolutions I wanted to have, seemed to get lucky from that point on
<jdub> claviola: (CDs won't arrive until end of octoberish, after the final release)
<claviola> god, everyone is part of ubuntu
<claviola> jeff waugh
<rexi_boy> got an error message about module v41... and can't find screen
<claviola> who's behind this "canonical ltd.", by the way?
<jdub> claviola: www.canonical.com
<Wsquared> goatboy_: Yes, each time I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86, I select the nvidia driver.
<aitrus> are there any common issues with graphical boot not working (not showing - not grub, but the boot process)?
<claviola> jdub: okay, I see the website, but the isle of man pobox, albeit nifty, doesn't give me much info.
<jdub> claviola: did you see my interviews on zdnet and osnews?
<claviola> nay
<guest> aitrus: graphical boot like bootsplash, or like the traditional grub menu?
<aitrus> bootsplash
<claviola> I'll check osnews, tis less annoying.
<rexi_boy> what's the best way to get nvidia drivers on ubuntu? 
<claviola> jdub: do you have a link?
<claviola> aha, found it.
<guest> aitrus: dunno, didn't get that far, didn't come up by default so I assume it wasn't a prepatched kernel thing ... did you try to patching the bootsplash stuff already? (has anyone?)
<aitrus> well, i noticed that the default kernel line has "splash"
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: If you mean graphics card drivers, that's what I'm trying to figure out right now.
<aitrus> so maybe i assumed too much along those lines... =)
<acf> what do i need to give grub for "install DEVICE" when my device is /dev/hda1?
<acf> i'm more familliar with lilo
<aitrus> (hd0,0) usually
<rexi_boy> Wsquared yes, really easy with gentoo :)
<Wsquared> ... I'm not having much luck.
<rexi_boy> acf hd0,0
<guest> aitrus: hmm never seen "splash" alone on the grub kernel line, the bootsplash ususally looks like "vga=791 splash=silent" (or similar)
<rexi_boy> seems to me that ubuntu still got lots of issues with x, I might leave it for a while... :)
<Se7h> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Windows Network: sinner".
<Se7h> (trying to access local network)
<Se7h> anyone can give an hint on this?
<rexi_boy> liked the idea of gnome 2.8 and amd64 though
<acf> err, it says invalid device requested... 
<acf> (actually, i was going after /dev/sda1, i realized)
<acf> but like
* tvon|x31 has zero problems with Ubuntu
<acf> install sd0,0 doesn't work, either
<rexi_boy> acf what are you trying to do?
<guest> Se7h: do tell?
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: There are a lot of packages related to nvidia. In particular, I think nvidia-glx is what I want.  I installed it, and the "nvdivia" driver showed up in the list of drivers when I configure the X server, but I still don't get hardware acceleration.
<acf> i installed ubuntu in vmware, but grub didn't install right
<acf> so i've rebooted, and ch'rooted to the install
<acf> am running grub now
<Se7h> guest hum ?
<acf> it needs to know where to install
<Kamion> aitrus: 'splash' is a bit of a legacy which we've left there because we'll probably want it later
<Kamion> aitrus: we do not do bootsplash currently
<rexi_boy> Wsquared did nvidia-glx also installed nvidia-kernel?
<aitrus> ahhh... thanks
* aitrus feels a bit silly now... =)
<rexi_boy> acf what's your grub.conf showing?
<punkass> clear
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: nvidia-kernel-common was already installed before I installed nvidia-glx.
<punkass> oops
<Se7h> how do i give my user the permission to access a local network pc?
<Kamion> rexi_boy: the v4l message is harmless, can't find screen obviously isn't
<acf> there isn't one on the ubuntu install
<acf> (which worried me a little bit ;))
<Kamion> /boot/grub/menu.lst surely?
<rexi_boy> acf it might be menu.lst
<guest> Se7h: more detail? how are you trying to access it? ssh? samba? other?
<rexi_boy> Kamion yeh, I disabled v41 but can't get screen to work, don't know why...
<acf> oh, ok
<acf> i was looking in /etc :)
<rexi_boy> :)
<Kamion> rexi_boy: there'll probably be warnings further up ...
<acf> i see two kernels, regular ubuntu, and a recovery one
<acf> both say (hd0,0)
<acf> hmm
<Se7h> guest by windows protocol
* acf fools around a bit
<Se7h> sudenly i forgot how it's called
<rexi_boy> Kamion I run XF86config and went through the setting saved it and no luck, I have setup a few x's b 4 but this one is a doozy...
<punkass> anyone know where i set how long etc it takes for the lcd screen to go off...when the laptop is unpluged?
<acf> ooh
<acf> i found grub-install :)
<acf> handy little script, that
<rexi_boy> acf that's wht I like grub...
<acf> hm
<acf> it didn't seem to help, though :)
<acf> still getting error 18, in what is presumably stage1.5
<Wsquared> Is there a way to find out the driver currently being used by X? 
<rexi_boy> so, anyone here had problems configuring x during install?
<rexi_boy> amd64
<Wsquared> I mean besides looking in the configuration file.
<mdz> rexi_boy: works for me
<rexi_boy> mdz what's ur hardware?
<mdz> rexi_boy: amd64, nvidia geforce 5500
<rexi_boy> Wsquared can't you look in the packge manager?
<mdz> Wsquared: the configuration file is the place to look
<rexi_boy> mdz amd64 geforce 6800, don't think this should make a differance though...
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: I was just wondering if there was a to check that X is actually using the nvidia driver.  I'm not getting the nvidia splash screen that I got when I used the nvidia graphics driver under Libranet.
<mdz> rexi_boy: I wouldn't be surprised; that card is newer I assume
<crimsun> Wsquared: if X is currently running, check the log file
<MrPiddles> K does anyone know what "/dev/dri/card0" is ?
<MrPiddles> I am reading my log file to getting my ATi to work in ubuntu and the reason it can't go on it can't find a device node name "/dev/dri/card0" any ideas?
<rexi_boy> Wsquared try glxinfo | egrep rendering
<rexi_boy> what's the output?
<Wsquared> I don't see any times or dates in the log file. Does X create a new log file each time it runs?
<MrPiddles> Yes.
<crimsun> everytime it's restarted, yes.
<guest> Anybody seen this usb.rc error during boot, "drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed" - this happens whenever I have my USB hub (built in to my monitor) plugged in, if I unplug it then ubuntu boots fine (any thoughts on troubleshooting this?)
<chutwig> hello friends
<rexi_boy> hello
<chutwig> quick question about this ISO: is it complete, or will it still need to get a lot of stuff from repositories?
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: direct rendering: no
<mdz> chutwig: it contains everything which is installed by default, and a few things which aren't
<chutwig> mdz: good enough for me
<mdz> which means it has a full-featured desktop system
<chutwig> is it using x.org?
<mdz> no, we're going to x.org after the release
<chutwig> very good
<rexi_boy> Wsquared pm me with your x conf
<chutwig> i'm interested to see how much more painless this is compared to installing sarge
<Wsquared> I reconfigured X using the command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86.  Do I have to do anything else, or will my changes take place as soon as I log out and back in?
<crimsun> chutwig: i found it easier to install than sarge.
<guest> Anybody know an easy way to turn off syncing my hardware clock?  My dual boot Windows partition of course doesn't like that - suggestions?
<chutwig> crimsun: i didn't have any problems installing sarge, so i don't know how much easier it could get
<rexi_boy> Wsquared did you restart the x server?
<crimsun> chutwig: did you have to apt-get install x-window-system-core msttcorefonts, then configure your fonts, perhaps install a desktop environment and/or window manager, etc.?
<Wsquared> rexi_boy: Does logging out and back in not restart X?  (Should I be looking for that "embarassed" smiley?)
<chutwig> Wsquared: kill the X server with ctrl-alt-backspace
<chutwig> logging out doesn't kill the server if you're using gdm or something like that
<rexi_boy> Wsquared no.
<chutwig> crimsun: only the core fonts, but i last used linux around 2.3.50, so things seem way easier now even if they're harder than they really should be
<claviola> oh, I see now that ubuntu is quite not-like-debian.
<Wsquared> I'm using whatever ubuntu set up.  Back in a bit...
<claviola> there's nothing volunteer here, which may be good, may be bad
<JanneM> claviola: in a good way or bad?
<chutwig> if it doesn't involve 3 hours of staring at a terminal trying to figure out which module your network card works with, it seems easy to me
<mdz> claviola: that's not the case at all. what gave you that impression?
<crimsun> chutwig: you don't even have to mess with fonts in ubuntu.
<claviola> JanneM: I thought it was just a set of developers that became frustrated with some of the shortcomings and decided to create a spinoff, which would've been cool.  It is cool, but it's not an open process, unfortunately.
<JanneM> claviola: you have a company as backer, just like for fedora, mandrake or suse
<claviola> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/view/591
<chutwig> crimsun: well, that's good
<JanneM> claviola: well, I think that's exactly what happened
<claviola> JanneM: read that
<chutwig> i remember the heady days of running ttfmkdir and spending hours picking out the fonts it didn't like
<JanneM> and the spinoff is in the form of a company
<mdz> claviola: there is a *lot* of misinformation in that article
<mdz> claviola: about Canonical, Ubuntu and Mar
<mdz> Mark
<claviola> mdz: no big deal.  I'm just a bit disappointed, since I were expecting something that isn't what it is
<mdz> claviola: Ubuntu is absolutely a community project with an open development process that is getting started now
<claviola> I know.
<stratus> but who's behind canonical ltd? mark?
<JanneM> mark
<JanneM> and the devels
<claviola> yeah, that's the main thing for me. everything about this "canonical" seems shady.
<claviola> there are no names anywhere.
<stratus> the same for me.
<acf> argh
<acf> still error 18
<JanneM> huh?
<acf> even after --force-lba
<stratus> the canonical website is almost empty.
<claviola> JanneM: if one were curious to know who is behind their favorite new gnu/linux distribution, they wouldn't be able to do so without extensive googling.
<claviola> even a whois for canonical.com is devoid of information.
<mdz> guys, we only publicised our existence 4 days ago. :-)
<stratus> claviola, i didn't extensive googling to come with that url above that i paste to you. :)
<mdz> the websites and other resources are still getting up to speed
<subterrific> a company with an empty website is not shady
<stratus> mdz, np i'm just curious.
<crimsun> google _never_ lies, heh
<guest> keep up the good work guys, night ...
<subterrific> shady is some guy trying to sell you real estate over the phone
<claviola> mdz: oh, 4 days?
<stratus> subterrific, i didn't said shady, claviola did.
<whiprush> I don't care if I know or not, I like the distro itself.
<claviola> I thought I were way behind things, as usual
<subterrific> stratus: then i wasn't talking to you
<mdz> 2004-09-15 was our first public announcement to the community at large
<stratus> subterrific, but i said 'empty website'.
<JanneM> claviola: you have exacly the same situation with any smaller entity
<claviola> subterrific: okay, okay, bad choice of words.  "awkward".  better?
<claviola> everyone that I *know* now to be involved with the project is extremely trustworthy, though
<JanneM> mm
<claviola> so I only expect good things to come out of it
<mdz> there are links for feedback at the bottom of both canonical.com and ubuntulinux.org, and the folks who are working hard on building the sites are interested in what information you would like to find there
<subterrific> anyone who has started a small company knows that it takes time to create a full website
<claviola> the emphasis should've been on "now".
<JanneM> claviola: I agree that the canonical website could use a real presentation of the company
<stratus> mdz, btw who's involved from south america?
<claviola> subterrific: vi employees.html
<mdz> stratus: a handful of folks in brazil
<subterrific> i've been with a company for over a year and our website consists of one page with our logo
<stratus> mdz, hmm brazil? sounds interesting...
<subterrific> people are busy doing more important things
<JanneM> claviola: except there are workplace and privcy rules regarding when and how and why to expose employees in promotional material
<calc> ok current bk kernel still doesn't like my keyboard :\
<stratus> mdz, maybe i known them because i'm from Brazil.
<claviola> stratus: sounds like we've been left out :-)
* calc will have to file a bug
<stratus> claviola, yes.
<claviola> heh.  I'm not looking for a job though
<JanneM> claviola: the moment you are a company, things start to become a little more involved
<claviola> JanneM: SPI is a company.
<claviola> in a way.
<JanneM> spi?
<mdz> there will be personal web pages and blogs and such for Canonical folks soon
<claviola> software in the public interest, debian's umbrella non-profit organization.
<whiprush> any idea when the -devel branch will open? After the warty release?
<JanneM> ah
<claviola> www.spi-inc.org
<JanneM> well, they've had more time to get organized
<claviola> sure.
<mdz> whiprush: yes, probabyl after the release, though maybe slightly before
<whiprush> k
<punkass> ok i want to know if the acpi scirpt is working..it seems to be sometimes but not others
<punkass> anyone know how to check the current status of hdparm?
<punkass> to see what the different flags are set at?
<punkass> i know -I gives you lots of info but not what the current flags are set at
<chutwig> just do hdparm /dev/hdwhatever
<Wsquared> rexi_boy and others: Restarting X was a disaster!  OK, not really a disaster, but it didn't work.  X wouldn't restart, so I had to manually edit the X config file, then kill and restart gdm. 
* claviola wonders if canonical is inc.'ed on the isle of man because it is a tax heaven.
<punkass> or where i can look to set the time of the screen going off
<punkass> chutwig: that doesnt say it either
<chutwig> punkass: what information are you looking for, specifically?
<punkass> when the scipt is run it sets -B to 1 and -S to 12
<Wsquared> Could some lay out the steps that I should be following to get the nvidia graphics driver working?  What do I install, and what do I run?  The driver is there, so I assume it is possible.
<punkass> i want to see if it actually doing it
<Kamion> I have posted one or two things to the Isle of Man, so it mustn't be a completely empty officeless installation there
<chutwig> you'll have to tell me what those options do, i'm on a mac right now
<punkass> -B: set Advanced PowerManagement feature
<punkass> -S: Set the standby (spindown) timout of the drive
<punkass> Wsquared: apt-get install nvidia-glx, edit /etc/modules add   nvidia , edit XF86config-4 change "nv" to "nvidia"
<punkass> reboot
<Wsquared> punkass: Aha! "edit /etc/modules".  That part is new to me.
<chutwig> should he need to reboot?
<claviola> http://www.chesterfield-management.co.uk/offshore-company-registration.htm
<claviola> interesting.
<chutwig> i'm thinking he could modprobe it in right there
<Dashiva> yeha
<Dashiva> that's what i did
<Dashiva> modprobe + ctrl alt backspace
<punkass> well he could just restart his X-server
<chutwig> lucky for me i have a 7-year-old rage 128
<punkass> but when i tried it, it failed
<chutwig> no worries for me, i hope
<punkass> so i just rebooted
<Wsquared> So "modprobe nvidia" should work?
<punkass> lol
<Dashiva> also...anyone know why the mouse moves so much faster in debian X installs
<punkass> yup
<punkass> but u have to restart X
<masquerade> hmm, anyone know if there's a bakasub package for ubuntu?
<subterrific> claviola: probably
<Wsquared> I didn't know about the kernel module.  I've been using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 to select the nvidia drive, and to disable loading GLCore and glx.  Is that part correct?
<chutwig> this desk is nowhere near large enough for 2 keyboards :(
<punkass> chutwig: so any thoughts on the -B -S thing?
<subterrific> same reason why 90% of US companies are delaware companies
<chutwig> punkass: my only thought is maybe try setting another flag like -c or -d and see if that change shows up
<Kamion> chutwig: heh, try two monitors, two laptops, and two keyboards ...
<chutwig> i have the two monitor thing going
<chutwig> well, one external monitor next to my powerbook
<chutwig> then the linux machine is on the floor
<punkass> one keyboard, two mice, two monitors and and one laptop
<chutwig> two keyboards, two mice, a monitor, a laptop, and my collection of sand frogs
<punkass> lol
<chutwig> and the MX900 cradle that is so inordinately fond of falling off the desk
<punkass> ok how about this, i want the lcd to go out after a certain time of inactivity...when unplugged...where would i look?
<chutwig> xscreensaver settings, i think
<punkass> yeah but those are used for when its plugged in too
<chutwig> oh, you're talking about a laptop, my bad
<punkass> i want the monitor to shut off quicker when its unplugged
<punkass> yeah
<punkass> lol well i got the lcd to turn off as soon as its unplugged...doesnt help much :)
<chutwig> nothing in life or linux comes easy
<punkass> yeah..well on my main comp..ubuntu was a breeze
<punkass> its these evil laptop
<bolivar> what brand punk?
<bolivar> just wondering
<punkass> dell d600
<punkass> actually most stuff was pretty good.
<bolivar> whats not working?
<punkass> just trying to get acpi stuff to work right
<chutwig> i thought i remembered seeing some sort of special kernel kajiggery necessary on some dell laptops
<punkass> when unplugged i want the monitor to go off after a certain about of time
<hornbeck> I use a 600m which is pretty close to the d600
* tseng too 600m
<joker> hey, can anyone help me configure a wireless card, i just installed ubuntu and when i do iwconfig it says no wirelses extensions next to all the devices it lists
<hornbeck> what kind of card
<joker> its a pci linksys
<punkass> well the xscreensaver seems to be sorta on and off too...doesnt always come on
<mdz> punkass: dell laptop; did you run into the IRQ7 issue? (#1254)
<hornbeck> joker: never messed with wireless pci
<punkass> yeah, that disabled lpt fixed my sound and wireless
<joker> neither have i, thats why im having some trouble
<punkass> and when i closed the lid it would just stay black...fixed that by adding  nolapic to grub
<mdz> punkass: I'm trying to figure out how we can make that Just Work
<mdz> punkass: so basically, the Dell BIOS assigns other devices to IRQ7, it seems?
<mdz> punkass: does pci=noacpi help?
<punkass> i tried apci=off that just made things worse
<punkass> havent tried that one tho
<punkass> see! bizarre...my lcd just turned off..
<hornbeck> what in acpi does not work?
<tseng> dont do acpi=off that sucks
<tseng> pci=noacpi fixes it here
<punkass> fixes which one?
<tseng> 1254
<mdz> tseng: could you add a note to the bug to that effect?
<tseng> yes
<punkass> ah..ok well that one seems fine now...i disabled lpt in my bios
<hornbeck> I just disabled the parellel port
<mdz> thanks
<mdz> maybe we should default pci=noacpi on these BIOSes
<mdz> they really shouldn't assign things to irq7
<punkass> i am just trying to find out if there is different settings for when the laptop is plugged/unplugged for how long it takes for the screen to turn off
<punkass> hmm but now it seems to be fine..bizarre..
<punkass> nolapic   also fixed my  acpi_power_down called   problem
<mdz> punkass: yes, there are
<punkass> where it wouldnt shutdown all the way
<mdz> the default is 2 minutes on battery, 10 minutes on AC
<punkass> ah..where is that?
<mdz> /etc/acpi/power.sh, of all places
<punkass> lol i was just there....how did i miss that
<chutwig> so what's the long-term plan for ubuntu?
<punkass> i am going to throw this aopen router out the window..
<punkass> oh did i say that outloud..;)
<joker> one more easier question, how and where do you set the root password?
<mdz> chutwig: to provide a free, open, technically excellent operating system with a well-integrated and usable desktop environment
<mdz> joker: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677/faq_view
<chutwig> well, yeah
<hornbeck> joker: no root passwor
<hornbeck> just use sudo
<Wsquared> punkass:  Thanks for you help with the nvidia driver.  It is now working, and Tux is smoothly sliding down the slopes in tuxracer.
<joker> how do you use apt-get with sudo?
<punkass> mdz: i dont see them in there (power.sh)
<chutwig> i meant is ubuntu going to have anything specific that distinguishes it, like special configuration utilities or any of that jazz
<mdz> punkass: the 'xset dpms' commands
<punkass> Wsquared: no prob
<subterrific> joker: sudo su -
<hornbeck> sudo apt-get install
<subterrific> sudo su - will give you a root term
<subterrific> without enabling root
<subterrific> its very sexy
<claviola> sudo -s, folks.
<claviola> jesus.
<punkass> ah the numbers at the end are seconds?
<mdz> chutwig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ attempts to explain some of that
<chutwig> it's definitely a lot safer to disable root
<subterrific> sudo su -
<subterrific> is better
<joker> it asks for a password when i do sudo su
<claviola>        -s  The -s (shell) option runs the shell specified by the SHELL environment variable if it is set or the shell as specified in
<claviola>            passwd(5).
<claviola> joker: "sudo -s".
<chutwig> joker: that's your user password
<subterrific> joker: type in your password
<chutwig> OS X comes with the root account disabled, so i got used to sudo'ing for everything
<joker> nice
<joker> i see
<subterrific> claviola: sudo su - is better than sudo -s because you get the root's environment
<claviola> subterrific: it does the same, actually.
<subterrific> normal user might not have certain things in their PATH like /sbin
<mdz> the only bit of root's environment that I generally want is HOME
<mdz> i.e., sudo -s -H
<mdz> subterrific: in Ubuntu, sbin is always in the PATH :-)
<chutwig> how about /usr/local/bin
<mdz> likewise
<chutwig> thank god
<claviola> oh, nm.
<Kamion> /usr/local/bin should be in $PATH in any sane distribution
<chutwig> debian laughed at my futile efforts to convince bash to add it to my path
<Kamion> chutwig: uh, it's in the default $PATH in Debian too
<Kamion> $ grep local /etc/profile
<Kamion> PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games"
<punkass> well if these lcd shut off works then i think all is well
<chutwig> Kamion: er, i'm thinking of the sbin directories
<Kamion> ah yes
<punkass> had to use the radeontool for the lid operation tho..
<punkass> which actually works pretty good
<Kamion> well, it shouldn't be necessary to have sbin in a mortal user's $PATH; we did it at least partially as a stopgap measure, I think
<punkass> but isnt things like   ifconfig  in /sbin
<Kamion> I don't think we should cease efforts to make /bin+/usr/bin be sensible
<claviola> I don't know why not have /sbin and /usr/sbin in the path.
<mdz> we did it because the distinction is not sanely implemented in modern unices
<chutwig> yeah, i mostly got annoyed having to type /sbin/ifconfig over and over again
<mdz> maybe that will change and we won't need it anymore
<punkass> chutwig: i hear that
<claviola> I remember flamewars about moving traceroute out of /usr/sbin, so it's unlikely.
<claviola> maybe in ubuntu, though.
<chutwig> i'm so used to BSD device names now
<Kamion> claviola: that was a single maintainer ...
<chutwig> i forgot eth0 wasn't named en0
<ponds> chutwig
<Kamion> the FHS is very clear about how the world should be; it's just that the world isn't that way yet
<chutwig> sup ponds
<Kamion>        Deciding what things go into "sbin" directories is simple: If a normal
<Kamion>        (not a system administrator) user will ever run it directly, then it
<Kamion>        should be placed in one of the "bin" directories.  Ordinary users should
<Kamion>        not have to place any of the sbin directories in their path.
<ponds> hows it going
<Kamion> I note that ip(8) is in /bin
<chutwig> oh fine, ubuntu is slowly installing on my crapbox
<mdz> yes, and getting into the habit of using ip(8) is a good idea anyway
<subterrific> ugh, flash is such a pos
<ponds> cool, im really enjoying ubuntu
<mdz> Kamion: are you up early or up late?
<chutwig> i got banned from #linux, they got upset when i started defending OS X :)
<Kamion> mdz: late; just off to bed now ...
<mdz> whew
<ponds> nice haha
<hornbeck> night
<Kamion> mdz: you should know by now that I'm not one of these early-to-rise freaks ;)
<chutwig> they're a cheerful sort in there
<mdz> Kamion: true
<chutwig> i wish i had a faster computer for linux than a 7-year-old pentium 2
<chutwig> oh well
<punkass> mdz: now the laptop has been sitting unplugged for about 10mins and the screen has not shut off
<punkass> chutwig: thats why have a couple extra HD's
<punkass> same comp, diff drives
<chutwig> punkass: i have extra hard drives connected to here, but they're all in use for things already
<doobie> Whats up all
<punkass> ah
<chutwig> plus the linux machine is really just a computer to mess around with, i don't use it for anything serious, so it's not really worth investing money into
<chutwig> and what are you going to do to a P2-266 anyway, there's not much that can be done for it now
<punkass> yeah thats why i like switching drives..cuz then i get to use my main comp for linux too
<punkass> lol true
<chutwig> personally i prefer to keep the mac sacrosanct and away from what i mess around with
<chutwig> just so i can be sure that i always have a working computer
<punkass> yeah...side of my case is open...always unplug my ide from working drive :)
<chutwig> that computer running linux is hardcore
<chutwig> 440LX power
<punkass> hehe
<chutwig> i had to put in a separate IDE controller for the hard drive because the onboard one had a tendency to flip out and send the hard drive into endless power-save cycles
<punkass> lol nice
<chutwig> got woken up at 8 in the morning by the computer rattling and going clunk clank clunk clank clunk clank
<Se7h> lolol
<punkass> chutwig: arnt most people up at 8 in the morning ;)
<chutwig> i'm on college time
<punkass> lol 
<ponds> so usplash isnt ready yet i take it?
<punkass> 10 oclock classes
<chutwig> i have a 9:50 this semester twice a week, it's brutal
<chutwig> i skip it half the time anyway
<punkass> eww i had a 8:30 last semseter...it was evil
<chutwig> in exchange for the 9:50 i managed to get two days off each week
<Se7h> ?- class at 1pm
<Se7h> :)
<calc> 9:50 early?
<chutwig> i really need to find a job because otherwise i'm going to go insane from boredom
<calc> iirc i had 7am classes at one point
<punkass> mdz: so the lcd shut off does not seem to be working now
<chutwig> when i worked during the summer 9:50 would have been astonishingly late
<ponds> i have 8 am classes :(
<chutwig> it's funny, during the summer i get up early and then when i come back to school i start getting up late again
<calc> 8am classes were normal for me, was done with the day usually by 1-2pm
<chutwig> i'm done by 6 monday and wednesday and at 7 on thursday
<chutwig> evening classes are okay with me, the night classes i had last semester made me want to kill myself, though
<punkass> i had an evil 5:20-9:30 class (nite)
<punkass> by the end i was falling asleep
<chutwig> my longest class is the 4:30-7:10 grad class i have once a week on thursday
<calc> night classes are sometimes better since some instructors seem to go easier on working adults
<chutwig> i hated the subject material as well, so that didn't help
<chutwig> but this grad class i have this semester is an interesting class, plus it's on the history of the german language and i'm the only linguist in there, so i have an advantage over everyone else
<chutwig> so it's a nice way to end the week
<chutwig> ubuntu seems determined to download as much stuff as possible and put me over my transfer limits
<tory> sup chutwig :O
<chutwig> sup who r u 8)
<tory> hello.jpg
<tory> :O
<chutwig> :o
<chutwig> sup
<tory> nm
<tory> ubuntu is fucking awesome :-)
<ponds> hello hello.jpg
<tory> whoa sup 
<chutwig> i have another 388 megs of archives to download
<chutwig> and then i have about 200 megs of transfer to survive on for the week
<tory> :o
<ponds> ubununv
<Zarquon> :O
<radeon-> o wow ubuntu let me in on this
<chutwig> actually, no, wait, i can't read
<chutwig> oh shit it's radeon
<radeon-> hey chutwig
<chutwig> sup
<radeon-> long time no see
<ponds> oh shit
<radeon-> Not much, you
<chutwig> this is a total fag reunion
<chutwig> installing ubuntu
<radeon-> Why dont you come to zirc anymore?
<chutwig> because it's goddamn lame
<ponds> radeon-: how do i get into #you-know-what
<tory> chutwig: :(
<radeon-> what you want to be let in on it?
<Zarquon> ponds: it's $5 for the first minute
<chutwig> bunch of linux trolls
<Zarquon> and $2 for each additional minute
<radeon-> chutwig i still havent gotten my mac haha
<ponds> i stayed off irc for a week and i am out of the loop
<radeon-> but soon enough!
<chutwig> my girlfriend has a powerbook now and my sister has an ibook
<tory> B)
<chutwig> and i intend to have an imac g5 on my dad's desk by this time next year
<radeon-> heh
<radeon-> Did they come out yet?
<radeon-> wait
<radeon-> yes
<radeon-> i remember seeing pics
<chutwig> yeah, i played with one at the menlo apple store
<radeon-> of the resembelance to a iPod
<chutwig> it was nice
<radeon-> if i had 1600 dollars to spend (which i dont)
<radeon-> i'd almost consider getting one
<chutwig> they seem like nice little machines
<chutwig> should help apple break into the ipod market a lot
<radeon-> i talked my teacher into buying an eMac over the summer
<radeon-> for class
<radeon-> he ordered it on august 9th
<radeon-> he got it on friday
<chutwig> hah
<chutwig> the old computer blew up
<radeon-> what?
<chutwig> "hde: drive not ready for command"
<radeon-> what old computer
<pills_> havent installed ubuntu yet, but im looking to...just one quick question does ubunto have an apt system like debian or does it use apt?
<chutwig> the old computer that i run linux on
<radeon-> oh
<radeon-> :(
<chutwig> it uses apt with ubuntu's repositories
<crimsun> pills_: it's based on Debian, so it does.
<radeon-> you should unblock me from aim sometime
<pills_> excellent
<radeon-> i wont im you on the toilet again. promise!
<chutwig> well, okay
<radeon-> i dont have a laptop to do such with anymore laffo
<chutwig> but if you start being gay i'll block you again
<radeon-> OK :(
<ickyGoat> sorry..........what's    apt?
<crimsun> ickyGoat: man apt :)
* coren looks around and yawns
<ickyGoat> :-)    ok   :-)
<chutwig> hppray
<chutwig> DISK BOOT FAILURE
<chutwig> awesome
<Zarquon> huh
<chutwig> the computer exploded
<Zarquon> wow
<george_> hi all, anyone know if Openoffice will have th egtk fileselector integrated?
<fabbione> morning guys
<chutwig> i'm going to tell everyone that ubuntu destroyed my IDE controller :(
<Zarquon> george_: you mean the gnome one?
<Zarquon> ximian OO already does
<crimsun> moin fabbione :)
<thaytan> chutwig: did you forget to answer 'no' to the 'destroy my hd controller' question?
<chutwig> thaytan: must've missed it
<george_> Zargin-: well yes I guess, I beleive Micheal Meeks was doing the work
<Zarquon> you have to pay attention to these things
<chutwig> :(
<george_> man I can't type:-)
<Zarquon> chutwig: so your IDE controller is seriously screwed now?
<chutwig> i powered off and back on and it came up again
<Zarquon> you can't boot from it, to another OS or anything
<Zarquon> oh
<ickyGoat> moving around on a office chair's wheels  wil really FUCK UP the parquay  FLOORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chutwig> but i imagine that it may explode again in the near future
<coren> take pictures if it does
<thaytan> chutwig: what does 'explode' mean in that context?
<Zarquon> just wear a flak jacket when you use the computer
<Zarquon> no big deal
<MrPiddles> Sorry to bother again but has anyone gotten there ATi graphics card working in ubuntu?
<ickyGoat> ooopsss sorry     wrong window
<thaytan> MrPiddles: yes, I have
<thaytan> R200 chipset cards should work fine AFAIK
<chutwig> thaytan: the drive or controller stopped responding
<MrPiddles> thaytan you got it to work with direct rendering O.o?
<thaytan> chutwig: ouch - hardware problem, or a driver one?
<chutwig> hardware, i imagine
<thaytan> MrPiddles: yeah, it set that all up automatically just fine
<ponds> MrPiddles: it works by default for me
<chutwig> dpkg is throwing a shit fit trying to recover
<thaytan> with a Radeon 9000M
<chutwig> the same driver worked fine before on debian
<ponds> i am owning it up with crack-attack --solo on my radeon
<MrPiddles> Argh then I am just having bad luck with this 9600 Pro.
(calc/#ubuntu) 3d requires the binary driver from ati
(thaytan/#ubuntu) MrPiddles: 9600 is an R300 card, I think
(punkass/#ubuntu) whoa gaim hit 1.0
(MrPiddles/#ubuntu) Yea it is. 
(calc/#ubuntu) 9600 is RV350
(thaytan/#ubuntu) which, yeah, what calc said
<MrPiddles> calc how would I go on going to install the binary's from ati in ubuntu.
* calc has a 9600 in his desktop and laptop
<calc> MrPiddles: no idea
<MrPiddles> In Slackware it was a breeze but in here I can't get that to work.
<pills_> net install ISO for ubuntu?
<thaytan> george_: depends on the camera - usb storage cameras are a known problem with gthumb
<thaytan> it doesn't handle them
<MrPiddles> =/
<calc> MrPiddles: i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<MrPiddles> =(
<calc> doesn't work with my keyboard :\
* punkass sold is ati and got an nvidia so his life would be easier
<chutwig> heh
<crimsun> too busy compiling kde on your amd64s, eh calc?
<chutwig> this thing is completely hosed
<chutwig> the hard drive managed to corrupt everything
<MrPiddles> That's what I want to do but I just want to have something for the mean time xD.
<chutwig> might as well reinstall
<crimsun> pills_: why would you need a netinstall? :)
<radeon-> that is :( chutwig
<calc> crimsun: well i didn't think it would be a good idea to replace debian on my desktop system, and on my laptop the keyboard only works if uhci isn't a module
<george_> thaytan: right it's a Canon Powershot G2, very common and gthunmb sees it just fine but hal doesn't know what device it is.
<chutwig> radeon-: we'll see if i can recover from it
<crimsun> calc: hah, true.
<radeon-> I need to unload this PC crap i have
<calc> but yea 9600 works fine in 2d on both of my amd64 systems (desktop and laptop)
<radeon-> so i can get my PVR box built
<pills_> crimsum 3 hrs till it finishes d/l
<pills_> faster mirror to get it installed faster :)
<Zarquon> so hey
<chutwig> get a mirror at rutgers so that i can get things faster plz
<Zarquon> this warty-i386.iso
<chutwig> they already mirror practically every other distribution in the universe
<Zarquon> does it have most of the crap I need to install, or is it just a huge netinstall CD?
<radeon-> chutwig: wouldnt that just be like a network transfer for you laffo
<crimsun> send an email to the ftpmaster of that server, chutwig 
<thaytan> george_: oh, ok
<MrPiddles> I just wanna get it to have 2d and 3d in here.
<thaytan> perhaps a missing ID value that HAL needs added
<chutwig> radeon-: yeah, that's why i liked debian so much, they have an internal repository here at rutgers
<MrPiddles> I did get 3d in slack but I don't care about slack I care about ubuntu xD.
<Zarquon> chutwig: can't you use debian packages still?
<george_> where do I set this in HAL?
<ponds> it has most of the crap you need to install, it will get you the latest stuff though after install, which is like a 30 mb download as of about 2 hours ago
<radeon-> I need to decide what i want to do about college
<chutwig> Zarquon: sure, but i'd rather pull from ubuntu's repository than some debian one
<Zarquon> oh ok
<radeon-> i still have another year to decide, but nows the time to start visiting colleges
<chutwig> crimsun: i'll see if i can find out who to talk to about it
<Zarquon> radeon-: oh you should totally come to UCR
<punkass> anyone know if the nvidia-glx is available for amd64?
<Zarquon> if you hate life
<radeon-> UCR?
<Zarquon> and love meth
<pills_> uc riverside
<crimsun> riverside? hah.
<chutwig> go to penn state like the rest of pennsylvania
<radeon-> i know a guy who goes there
<Zarquon> Universoty of California, Riverside
<thaytan> george_: I don't know :-/
<radeon-> zarquan
<Zarquon> Er
<radeon-> know bill Abney :P
<Zarquon> University
<Zarquon> radeon-: uhh
<pills_> crimsum so there is no netinst ISO?
<Zarquon> ding ding.,
<crimsun> pills_: no, just that one iso.
<chutwig> i'm thinking setting my root filesystem as XFS might have been a bad idea
<pills_> arg...i read on their site there was one
<radeon-> uhh what zarquon
<Zarquon> radeon-: oh wow bill abneys let me in on this
<radeon-> what are you him?
<radeon-> or wat
<Zarquon> lmao
<chutwig> ldconfig seems convinced that every single library that gets installed has the wrong magic bytes at the beginning
<calc> chutwig: fun
<radeon-> so yes you are?
<chutwig> LINUX
<Zarquon> LIMUX
<Se7h> how can i had screen resolutions do my config ?
<Se7h> *add
<crimsun> pills_: where did you read there is one?
<pills_> letme get url
<pills_> it was on ubuntulinux.com
<Roxim> I have recently installed the Ubuntu packaged nvidia drivers, and changed my Xconfig file to use them, but when I try to change resolutions, there is only 640x480 and 800x600.  I have a GForce 4 MX 440, so it should go higher.  Anyone know how to bump up the res.?
<pills_> oh hmmm....netboot install
<punkass> Roxim: check your XF86config file
<pills_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-15.0100531885
<punkass> if you see "800x600" "640x480"
<punkass> just make it look like  "1024x768" "800....etc
<punkass> then restart X server  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Roxim> punkass: I have read through the file, and it lists from 1280x1024 to 640x480
<chutwig> sigh
<chutwig> now i have like 40 half-installed packages and not even purging them will remove them
<punkass> on all lines?
<punkass> i mean mulitple lines?
<chutwig> it is completely and totally stuck
<chutwig> because they got corrupted when the hard drive wigged out
<chutwig> so the removal scripts are corrupted
<punkass> doh
<Roxim> yeah
<punkass> hmm ok
<chutwig> and i thought i was onto the solution when dpkg said it was going to use the scripts from the packages on the CD
<chutwig> but obviously not because it still freaked
<punkass> Computer > System Config > Screen Res only give you two options?
<chutwig> oh what a ridiculous mess
<Roxim> yeah, and only one option under refresh rate
<punkass> i take it you have loaded the nvidia module?
<Roxim> I downloaded the package, and changed my Xconfig to use nvidia as the driver
<punkass> the nvidia-glx package?
<Roxim> yeah
<punkass> ok you need to add  nvidia  to /etc/modules
<punkass> then try a reboot
<fabbione> no need to reboot
<fabbione> just modprobe nvidia
<fabbione> and restart X
<punkass> and restart X server
<punkass> i say reboot..cuz when i tried to restart X it didnt load the nvidia drivers properly
<punkass> say = said
<punkass> tho i am not sure how u got back into gnome without haveing the module loaded
<fabbione> punkass: that's why i wrote "modprobe nvidia" first
<punkass> yeah thats what i did
<fabbione> you need to stop/start gdm
<fabbione> or whatever login manager you use
<fabbione> a restart will not work
<punkass> ah...cuz ctl-alt-backspace wont do that
<fabbione> nope
<punkass> that would have done it then
<Roxim> so, do I just need to execute "modprobe nvidia" then restart gdm?
<fabbione> that kills X server but doesn't reload the config
<fabbione> Roxim: yes. /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fabbione> and
<fabbione> Roxim: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Roxim> ok, thanks, i'll give that a shot
<Greensky> is there a faq anywhere on the dif. between debian & ubuntu?
<punkass> fabbione: you know when the nvidia-glx for 64bit will be ready?
<Wsquared> Hey, is there a CD burner installed with ubuntu?
<punkass> part of natulius
<Wsquared> I don't see one in the Applications menu.
<punkass> it doesnt do music..but can do isos and data
<fabbione> punkass: as soon as I can: a) upload X ubuntu19 to fix a bunch of bugs 2) fix the nvidia-glx-config script to config/deconfig the nvidia binary driver 3) someone will donate me an amd64 with an nvidia card to test it
<fabbione> (kidding about point 3)
<punkass> if you put in a blank cd i believe it will open up a window where u can drag files to
<punkass> haha
<punkass>  ok cool..just a buddy of mine wants to installed ubuntu on his amd64 and wants his nvidia card goin
<chutwig> looks like i'll have to reinstall tomorrow
<chutwig> dpkg seems entirely unable to resolve this problem
<fabbione> chutwig: which problem?
<fabbione> dpkg is not meant to solve problems..
<fabbione> apt-get is
<punkass> apt-get -f install
<chutwig> fabbione: the one where the hard drive controller blew up halfway through the install and a lot of packages got corrupted in the middle of installing
<chutwig> apt-get just farted around and didn't fix anything
<fabbione> chutwig: oh.. hmmmmm
<chutwig> so i have about 20 bum packages that are stuck and can't be purged
<fabbione> chutwig: the easiest is to reinstall
<fabbione> the funny part would eb to solve the problem
<chutwig> that's the plan
<punkass> fabbione: would he run into troubles if he wants to install the driver from nvidia site?
<chutwig> you'd think purging would overrule everything, but apparently not
<fabbione> punkass: no, i use the same package to build our nvidia driver, but there is no point in it...
<punkass> just needs kernel source/headers?
<fabbione> oh well yeah there might be problems
<fabbione> punkass: i used to build the driver myself
<fabbione> but than i noticed a bunch of problems related to libraries
<fabbione> that a normal user will never see
<punkass> oh..so u r going to have them up pretty quick then (day or so)?
<fabbione> like some packages that will start to fail to build from sources
<punkass> ah
<fabbione> punkass: ???
<fabbione> pretty quickly what?
<punkass> the glx package
<fabbione> there are glx packages for i386
<punkass> for amd64
<fabbione> if you are talking about amd64, no.. they won't be quick
<punkass> thats why i was wondering about him building it himself from the nvidia site drivers
<fabbione> they can install from the nvidia site
<burnboy> hrm..so is there any special way to upgrade the kernel for ubuntu?
<fabbione> and remove them later
<punkass> ok cool
<fabbione> punkass: what i don't understand is this fever about the nvidia binary drivers
<fabbione> they only have 3D
<punkass> games..
<punkass> unreal etc
<fabbione> yeah well.. in that case most of these guys won't need to build Xfree86 or pyopengl from sources
<fabbione> so there is no real harm in them to install from the nvidia site and upgrade later
<punkass> ok
<punkass> i know the nvidia installer is pretty staight forward
<fabbione> yeah but it messes a lot with the system if you don't know how to use it in advanced option
<fabbione> specially the TLS library part
<punkass> ah
<fabbione> s/option/mode
<punkass> he said he had a max res at 1024 too and a big black border around the screen..so i thought the official drivers would help
<dieman> ok, so that nvidia-glx-config script isn't in the archive yet?
<dieman> what does it do?
<fabbione> dieman: no, not yet..
<dieman> or i guess my mirror might not have it yet
<dieman> ok
<dieman> could you summarize what it does?
<fabbione> dieman: it reconfigure X and load teh nvidia module properly
<fabbione> nothing impressing really :-9
<fabbione> ok i am back to fix some stuff
<dieman> does it end up modifying the links for gl libs and glx modules?
<dieman> or is that doen by the package
<dieman> ?
<fabbione> punkass: point him to http://people.no-name-yet.com/~fabbione/nv/amd64
<dieman> or does it merely just change nv to nvidia in the config?
<fabbione> punkass: and tell him to stick these 2 files in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/
<fabbione> dieman: they are like the nvidia packages in debian. + they have the simple config script to enable/disable the nvidia binary driver
<fabbione> both for X and the kernel
<dieman> if its just changing the debconf answers, good -- doesn't break my method of just changing the discover1-data for nvidia cards to be able to use the binary drivers.
<punkass> ok will do..hes not around right now but ill tell him when he is
<fabbione> dieman: yes it preseed debconf and rebuild the config
<dieman> ok
<dieman> cool
<dieman> thanks
<fabbione> dieman: no s/nv/nvidia/ or strange stuff
<dieman> still need to worry about not installing nvidia-glx on non-nvidia boxes, but thats no huge deal
<dieman> i just handle that with cfengine at the moment.
<fabbione> dieman: well it's harmless
<dieman> eh?
<punkass> fabbione: what do those 2 files do?
<dieman> when i had nvidia-glx installed on machines that needed to use dri they never seemed to work right.
<dieman> but that was with the daniels xf86 4.3 packages too (pre-xfs) so that might be borkage from that angle
<dieman> pre-xsf
<dieman> rather
<dieman> (pre x strike force 4.3 packages)
<daniels> i blame branden
<dieman> hehe
<dieman> ok
<daniels> since fabio wasn't around then
<dieman> good deal
<daniels> now I can just blame Fabio
<fabbione> i can blame upstream when it will not work with X.org
<fabbione> :-)
<dieman> oh well, i'll test that sort of stuff when I get our install setup.
<dieman> that will be days away, as it involves d-i hackng
<dieman> hacking
<dieman> and i'll have to become more familiar with d-i
<daniels> fabbione: heh :)
<dieman> at one point
<dieman> we can all just show up in front of jim gettys and kieth packard and start complaining!
<dieman> *but why doesn't feature XYZ work right?!*
<dieman> ;)
* dieman contines to watch puppycam
<dieman> i've got a webcam pointed at our new puppies, using helix server tho :|
<dieman> wish the theora stuff was easy enough to use right now
<Roxim> punkass: I ran "modprobe nvidia", rebooted for safety, and the Xserver was broken.  I switched to vesa.  the log complained about the module not being loaded when it broke.  How would I go about loading the module?
<punkass> did u edit /etc/modules
<punkass> just add   nvidia  to the bottom of /etc/modules
<Roxim> Exact errors as follows...:(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Roxim> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***; (WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore
<Roxim> ok
<punkass> that will make it load on bootup
<subterrific> modprobe nvidia will load it until reboot
<punkass> and remember to change back to "nvidia" from vesa
<subterrific> you need to add it to /etc/modules if you want it loaded at boot time
<Roxim> ok then
<jmhodges> finally!
<jmhodges> ok whew..
<jmhodges> ok folks, i'm a deb newb but is there anything especially handy to install with a fresh ubuntu system?
<Roxim> ok, added to /etc/modules, changed vesa back to nvidia
<Roxim> thanks again!
<punkass> no prob
<mdz> sladen: ping?
<subterrific> jmhodges: i found it useful to go into Preferences->Repositories in Synaptic and turn on the repositories that have universe in the sections.
<jmhodges> subterrific: ah, good idea
<subterrific> gives you a lot more packages to choose from
<subterrific> what i did was turn off the 1st and 2nd repos and turn on 3rd and 4th
<subterrific> if that makes sense...
<subterrific> then do a refresh
<jmhodges> ok cool
<jmhodges> wow, i had heard about synaptic and played with a synaptic wannabe on my zaurus.. but damn.. thats nice
<jmhodges> subterrific: hmm. ok
<jmhodges> damn, even bicycle repairman is already installed.. i'm loving this distro
<subterrific> its amazing isn't it?
<jmhodges> yeah!
<jmhodges> it being centered around gnome and python just seals the deal for me
<jmhodges> hm.. what pkg does gvim come in? i can't seem to .. oh perhaps..
<mdz> jmhodges: vim-gnome
<jmhodges> thanks mdz
<jmhodges> just searching for gvim was turning up nada
<jmhodges> ah, theres the rub.. vim-gnome doesn't seem to be in the repositories i have. natch
<subterrific> yeah, and gnome is really starting to show some polish
<jmhodges> heh, right refresh
<jmhodges> subterrific: very much so 
<jmhodges> subterrific: i've been playing with gnome 2.7  for a few months, and it just kept getting faster and more complete
<subterrific> when i switched from mac os x to gentoo i went with kde, but about 6 months into using kde, i got tired of plastik and started looking for nicer themes, but everything was for gtk, so i tried gnome one day and never went back to kde
<jmhodges> hehe
<subterrific> oh, and i was doing some python development at the time, and i wanted to make a simple cross-platform gui and Qt/Win isn't free
<jmhodges> wow, i'm not used to having a system without gcc in the base install heh
<subterrific> so i went with PyGTK for that too
<jmhodges> subterrific: nice
<subterrific> actually, i used wxPython, which uses GTK
<subterrific> jmhodges: yeah, i think its for security and because ubuntu is more of a desktop OS
<jmhodges> yeah, and thats what i figured
<jmhodges> i've been using src based distros for something like 3-4 years
<jmhodges> heh
<subterrific> yeah i really like gentoo, you need a fast machine for it though
<subterrific> or a bunch of machines running distcc
<jmhodges> hehe, i never did get around to playing with gentoo but the experiences i've had with src based taught me a ton..
<jmhodges> subterrific: definitely a lot of waiting for things to be installed
<calc> LFS is probably better to learn from
<jmhodges> evolution and mozilla compiles are not things you want to see :)
<subterrific> yeah, i run it on my athlon64, which is a beast when it comes to compiling code
<jmhodges> calc: well true, but i was a linux newb going into them.. there was a certain level i couldn't breach :)
<jmhodges> subterrific: nice
<calc> ok :)
<bur[n] er> anyone try using ubuntu sources to apt-get from with a debian install?
<subterrific> it does the linux kernel in about 5 minutes and xorg in about 25
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: its had "mixed results"
<bur[n] er> i'm doing it myself :)
<jmhodges> subterrific: damn, very nice
<bur[n] er> lots of issues and apt-get -f install and dpkg --force-overwrite being done
* jmhodges strokes his poor Athlon Tbird
<jmhodges> i've nearly killed the thing a couple of times
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: ouch
<jmhodges> that sounds like pain
<bur[n] er> kinda
<bur[n] er> but i have gnome 2.8 now :)
<bur[n] er> that was my goal
<bur[n] er> testing the hal stuff now
<bur[n] er> and it doesn't pop an icon on my desktop like i wanted
<jmhodges> ah, gotcha
<subterrific> hal doesn't know anything about your desktop
<subterrific> that is gnome-volume-manager's job i believe
<bur[n] er> no, that's what i mean
<bur[n] er> the gnome-volume-manager isn't doing it
<subterrific> do you have dbus running?
<jmhodges> hmm.. ok i know im getting into weird licensing crap.. but blackdown is not in repositories because..? licensing?
<calc> jmhodges: java is so non-free it can't go into non-free
<jmhodges> hm.. i thought blackdown was.. well, alrighty then
<subterrific> jmhodges: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<mdz> java has an evil license which prohibits mixing it with other software which implements java
<jmhodges> right
<jmhodges> subterrific: and i was just clicking htere when you posted it heh
<bur[n] er> i think so
<bur[n] er> one sec on dbus
<subterrific> hal and gnome-volume-manager communicate through dbus i think
<bur[n] er> dbus-daemon-1 --system is running
<subterrific> k
<bur[n] er> and hal is running
<bur[n] er> and i checked the dbus stuff
<bur[n] er> i only tested with a data cd so far
<bur[n] er> but i was hoping it would pop an icon on the desktop for it
<bur[n] er> kinda like a mac :)
<subterrific> it does that for me
<subterrific> i mean no icon on the desktop, but it opens a nautilus window
<jmhodges> holy hell, no waiting, and it Just Works
<subterrific> ubuntu disabled volume icons on the desktopo
* jmhodges thinks he might have found a new love
<bur[n] er> i saw that
<bur[n] er> :\
<bur[n] er> i dislike that
<Se7h> xish 6.37am
<Se7h> gotta get some sleep
<subterrific> well its a personal preference thing, but i like it
<subterrific> i'm not sure how good it is for new users though
<bur[n] er> my trash is gone
<Hmmmmm_> hi guys
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: no it isnt, check out the bottom right hand corner
<subterrific> i even disable volume icons in mac os
<jmhodges> the trash can applet
<Hmmmmm_> how simple is it for a fedora user to iunstall ubuntu?
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: very easy
<Hmmmmm_> is there a good partitioning util in it?
<subterrific> i'm much happier with ubuntu than i was with fedora
<Hmmmmm_> like in mandrake?
<bur[n] er> jmhodges: it's not there
<bur[n] er> oh, it's an applet?
<bur[n] er> bleh
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: yep
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: yes, the installer has a partition tool
<Hmmmmm_> whihc tool?
<subterrific> bur[n] er: you can turn those icons back on
<jmhodges> Hmmmmm_: its not pretty but its easy to use
<Hmmmmm_> ok
* jmhodges wonders where gnome-volume-manager is hiding
<Hmmmmm_> then i might use my mdk CD to partition be fore installing ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> is there an install manual somewhere?
<mdz> yes
<bur[n] er> hrm... i don't have a trash applet
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: you don't really need one, its like installing windows or macos :)
<bur[n] er> maybe i have to apt-get it still
<subterrific> put the cd in, reboot
<Hmmmmm_> iv never installed windoze
<mdz> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/helpcenter_view
<bur[n] er> subterrific: where do i turn it back on?
<Hmmmmm_> thnx
<mdz> Ubuntu is much easier to install than Windows
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: no, its installed by default
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: ther burner i mean
<jmhodges> fsck, the APPLET not the burner
<subterrific> bur[n] er: run gconf-editor and in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<jmhodges> its name is Trash Applet
<bur[n] er> jmhodges: i believe you, but i am coming from debian
<bur[n] er> i dont' have it
<bur[n] er> i swear to you
<jmhodges> Ohhhh
* jmhodges shushes
<Hmmmmm_> is it simple to install than debian?
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: sorry, totally forgot
<jmhodges> Hmmmmm_: very much so, but the last time i tried straigh debian was a year and half ago
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Hmmmmm_> sounds good
<Hmmmmm_> then i'll reboot and be back post-install
<Hmmmmm_> thanks guys
<subterrific> cool
<bur[n] er> well.. it's actually kanotix to begin with
<bur[n] er> ;)
<jmhodges> ahhh.. 
<bur[n] er> debian takes too long
<bur[n] er> i like livecds :)
<jmhodges> whats the difference between arch-buildpackage and tla-buildpackage?
<jmhodges> bur[n] er: hehe
<jmhodges> now i heard there was a beta livecd for ubuntu, but i couldnt find it.. just went with the install disk
<bur[n] er> i know
<bur[n] er> i've known the creator of the ubuntu live cd for awhile ;)  that's how i found out about ubuntu in the first place
<bur[n] er> well... and the fact that it was slashdotted last week
<jmhodges> ahh nice
<jmhodges> oy, i can save configuring postfix for tomorrow
<jmhodges> gnight folks
<deFrysk> will ubuntu use x.org in the future ?
<jmhodges> deFrysk: yes
<chutwig> after release
<deFrysk> cool
<deFrysk> hey alextreme 
<alextreme> morning
<bur[n] er> does ubuntu make a fancy grub menu if i install it?
<bur[n] er> hi alextreme  :)
<deFrysk> hows morphix ?
<alextreme> going fine, busy :)
<deFrysk> cool
<pitti> Good morning!
<moyogo> good morning
<P3L|C4N0> Hi nitcom 
<nitcom> hola P3L|C4N0
<acceshigh> hi dude's
<P3L|C4N0> que parecen bots?
<nitcom> pura gente financiada a la vista
<nitcom> franceses , italianos
<nitcom> jaja
<P3L|C4N0> jajaja
<nitcom> si , eso te iba decir
<acceshigh> cuanto habra pagado ?
<nitcom> puros bots
<nitcom> se dan cuenta de algo
<nitcom> casi nadie tiene ip
<nitcom> :)
<P3L|C4N0> ni idea seguro compro unas cuantos shells
<nitcom> shell hasta de gentoo
<nitcom> no se tio
<nitcom> viste las screet
<nitcom> de ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> si
<nitcom> recontra limitado
<nitcom> casi nada se puede hacer
<P3L|C4N0> esta en sus inicios
<nitcom> lo bueno gnome 2.8+evolution 2.0
<nitcom> osea nada
<P3L|C4N0> bueno...
<P3L|C4N0> no se a veces pienso para que tantas distros
<acceshigh> <P3L|C4N0> no se a veces pienso para que tantas distros<-- para las guerras santas
<acceshigh> :
<acceshigh> :)
<P3L|C4N0> ja ja ja
<P3L|C4N0> me alistare para la cruzada
<nitcom> para la fanaticada y para que algunos egocentricos digan : "hey soy geek "
<P3L|C4N0> quien sera el Papa?
<P3L|C4N0> Stallman?
<nitcom> P3L|C4N0, acceshigh que dicen apoyamos al tio arauko con su distro
<nitcom> tiene otra filosofia distinta de instalacion
<nitcom> ya no usa nautilius
<P3L|C4N0> bluewall?
<nitcom> asi que facilmente puedes instalar tu 486 con el kernel 2.6
<nitcom> sip
<nitcom> es del tio arauko
<P3L|C4N0> por que no
<P3L|C4N0> esta en algo nuevo con su distro?
<jmhodges> hey, im hoping to play with eclipse.. does anyone know of a repository with it up?
<acceshigh> :O
<acceshigh> sux
<hans_> eclipse is in Debian somewhere (unstable/testing)
<crimsun> Installed: 2.1.3-4
<crimsun> 500 http://http.us.debian.org sid/contrib Packages
<moyogo> eclipse 3.0 isn't yet
<jmhodges> ah, thanks guys
<hans_> totem-gstreamer with avi or mpeg: sound is there but no video, how to fix yhay ?
<moyogo> install totem-xine
<hans_> that means Debian
<hans_> universe
<moyogo> brb
<cgdef> as far as I can tell ubuntu is supposed to have reiser4 support (mkfs.reiser4 is installed) however when I try to mount a reiser4 drive I get an error message about missing kernel support
<cgdef> is this supposed to happen or I have messed something up?
<pills> is there a site with a list of supported wireless pcmcia cards for ubuntu?
<maya|gone> use ndiswrapper
<pills> :/
<mdz> pills: not currently, but if you ask about a specific card, you might get a response from someone who has tried it
<jdub> pills: what do you have?
<pills> belkin f5d6020
<bur[n] er> so here's a questin... if there's no root user... how do i type a root password when it prompts me from a gksu?
<bur[n] er> like when i hit "computer" "system" "networking"
<maya|gone> use your user password
<bur[n] er> oh :)
<mdz> daniels: ping
<bur[n] er> awww... there's no beep-media-player in ubuntu?!?!?   i cant' live without it
<phlaegel> beep is in universe
<plovs_> I am still playing with my usb-key. If I plug in a key, should it automount and open a window? Or must I always use pmount?
<subterrific> plovs_: i think the idea is that it automounts, but hal is still pretty new
<mdz> plovs_: yes, it should
<mdz> plovs_: if it doesn't, file a bug or talk to pitti
<plovs_> pitti, YO Pitti!
<pitti> plovs_: Hi!
<plovs_> :)
<plovs_> how can I debug hal? my key does not get automounted, but works ok
<plovs_> is there some sort of a hardware database?
<bur[n] er> wtf is pmount?
<pitti> plovs_: as long it's a normal USB stick with a common file system, it should work
<plovs_> bur[n] er, pmount is like mount but you don't have to be root and is nicer to use
<pitti> plovs_: did you install the preview from scratch or did you upgrade?
<bur[n] er> huh, i'm intrigued
<plovs_>  preview from scratch, and updated 5 minutes ago
<subterrific> bur[n] er: pmount is for mounting removable media with hal
<bur[n] er> next questino... why didnt ubuntu see my fat32 partition and put it in my 'computer' area?
<pitti> bur[n] er: yep, this pmount is better than letting hal run as root and have it mess up fstab
<pitti> bur[n] er: we currently don't automatically mount partitions from fixed discs
<pitti> bur[n] er: we should certainly do that at least for VFAT/NTFS partitions
<bur[n] er> it doesnt' ven show up that i can mount it though
<pitti> bur[n] er: I already submitted a bug about this
<bur[n] er> well good :)
<pitti> plovs_: are you in group plugdev?
<pitti> plovs_: what do you mean with "works ok"? Can you pmount it?
<plovs_> pitti, yes, plovs and hal are
<pitti> plovs_: if you do pmount /dev/sda1 (or so), does it work?
<plovs_> pitti, pmount /dev/sda usb-key works, yes
<pitti> plovs_: ah, you don't have partitions on that thing?
<plovs_> pitti, whith another key  pmount /dev/sda1 usb-key, works
<pitti> plovs_: this is a known bug in hal, it cannot detect partitionless volumes
<pitti> plovs_: this other key does not get mounted automatically as well?
<plovs_> pitti, :( nope
<plovs_> :) but for the rest they work ok
<pitti> plovs_: bad. Can you please pull it out, open the Device Manager, plug it back in and see what happens?
<plovs_> so it's not *really* a problem, it just would be nice, I mean if windows can do it, we should do better
<plovs_> pitti, which one?
<Greensky> is there a ubuntu forum?
<victorhooi> Sorry, just a quick question: how do I get ubuntu to boot to command line rather than x (without removing xdm, which all the posts on the net seem to say to do) - need to do this to install vmware-tools.
<plovs_> sda or sda1
<victorhooi> Thanks in advance =).
<pitti> plovs_: just try both.
<pitti> plovs_: with sda1, there  should appear a new "Volume" node in DevManager
<Greensky> victorhooi, look in /etc/inittab
<Greensky> victorhooi, (this is how you do it in most linux distros)
<victorhooi> yeah, i know that for redhat based distros (rh, fedora, mandrake) etc.
<victorhooi> runlevel 5 is x
<Greensky> victorhooi, look for a line like:   "id:5:initdefault:"
<victorhooi> but debian is different
<victorhooi> (not even like Slackware, which is BSD-based)
<Greensky> oh... sorry
<fabbione> victorhooi: you can either edit /etc/init.d/xdm
<fabbione> and put a exit 0 at the second line
<plovs_> pitti, pull sda out, dissapears, put back in, light blinks, appears (like magic!) in the device-manager
<fabbione> victorhooi: or check upgrade-rc.d man page to remove xdm from starting
<victorhooi> yeah, I know I tried that (read it on mailing list archive =) ),
<Greensky> is there an ubuntu forum yet or just a wiki?
<pitti> plovs_: the device itself should appear, but as long as it does not have a "Volume" node, gnome does not see it
<victorhooi> fabbione: unfortunately, it flashes, and starts up gdm (arrgh, refuses to die *grin*)
<pitti> plovs_: if you plug in the other USB stick (with partition), does it have a "Volume" node?
<fabbione> victorhooi: disable both :-)
<subterrific> what is the proper way to unmount a volume that has been mounted by hal? just umount?
<plovs_> pitti, it does have a volume node called TS256MJF2L
<Greensky> victorhooi, I'de look for whatever tells gdm to start at boot (unfortunately I use fedora/gentoo so I dono bout debian)
<pitti> plovs_: this is the label?
<mdz> victorhooi: in Debian-based systems, runlevel 1 is single-user and 2-5 are multi-user.  2-5 are identical by default, and can be customised by the admin
<pitti> plovs_: the node in the left tree should be called "Volume"
<victorhooi> fabbione: cheers, I'll try reading the upgrade-rc.d man page - just sub in gdm for gdm
<pills> when i try and do a make install for ndiswrapper i get /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build not found...do i need to have the source installed?
<pitti> plovs_: if you click on it and select the advanced tab, can you please look for block.is_volume?
<victorhooi> mdz: thanks, good to see diff. ways of doing things (IMHO prefer Slackware's BSD style)
<pitti> plovs_: and block.device?
<subterrific> too many people with names starting with p[il] 
<subterrific> getting confusing
<mdz> victorhooi: if you like that style, look at the file-rc package in universe
<plovs_> pitti,  block.is_volum  int 0,  block.device /dev/sda
<pitti> plovs_: that's the problem. is_volume must be 1 to recognize it as a mountable thingy
<pitti> plovs_: same thing for sda1?
<plovs_> pitti, let me try
<plovs_> pitti, IT OPENED A WINDOW! what did you do to my computer! 
<pitti> plovs_: black magic...
<pitti> plovs_: close it again immediately, before it gets cold :-)
<plovs_> pitti, very weird ...
<pitti> plovs_: so only the partitionless stick is not recognized?
<plovs_> pitti, I unmounted it, pulled it out, put it back in and after a minute it appears, where does the time-out come from?
<pitti> plovs_: a _minute_?
<plovs_> pitti, the partition-less one does not work
<pitti> plovs_: that should be some seconds
<pitti> plovs_: partitionless is a known bug
<bur[n] er> any plans for a fancy grub menu and a bootsplash in next release??
<plovs_> pitti, well, It might be 10 seconds or so ... it feels like a minute though :)
<plovs_> pitti, maybe 5 seconds
<pitti> plovs_: 5 seconds is reasonable
<pitti> plovs_: this USB magic cannot be made much faster
<plovs_> pitti, so I just make a partition whith fdisk or so?
<pitti> plovs_: if you want to have it mounted automatically, this is a good idea
<pitti> plovs_: also, older windows version do not get along without partitions, so it is really a good idea
<plovs_> pitti, why not on XP it is pretty fast (not that I like XP, but it shows it is technically possible) The second one is usb1, though
<pitti> plovs_: yes, it works on XP
<pitti> plovs_: but not on 98, don't know about 2000
<plovs_> pitti, you're the MAN (I suppose)!
<plovs_> pitti, I'll make partitions and report back
<pitti> plovs_: well, one partition should usually be enough :-)
<victorhooi> fabbione: errr, slight prob.
<victorhooi> fabbione: man upgrade-rc.d returns null
<plovs_> pitti, should I make partitions with XP or linux?
<pitti> plovs_: that really does not make any difference
<victorhooi> fabbione: locate doesn't seem to find any upgrade-rc.d script
<pitti> plovs_: cfdisk /dev/sda is certainly fine
<fabbione> man update-rc.d 
<pitti> plovs_: although all partitioning programs may get confused by the data that is already on the stick, when they try to interpret it as a partition table
<fabbione> the script has to be execute with sudo
<pitti> plovs_: just tell me if it does not work
<fabbione> sorry.. upgrade <- update
<subterrific> yikes
<subterrific> my usb mouse just stopped working
<subterrific> i was copying files from a usb drive and it gave me an error
<victorhooi> fabbione: found the man page =). Sorry, but I'm kinda lost now...can you remeber the exact command to boot to command line rather than x?
<fabbione> victorhooi: as i wrote before.. you need to disable X to startup. ubuntu/debian do not have a specific runlevel to disable X
<pills> anybody successfully install ndiswrapper on ubuntu yet?
<victorhooi> fabbione: umm, ok, sorry to bug you, but could you assume I'm a n00b.
<victorhooi> cheers =).
<fabbione> victorhooi: eheh ok :-))) 
<fabbione> victorhooi: sudo update-rc.d -f xdm
<fabbione> victorhooi: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm
<fabbione> this will avoid X to start at boot
<fabbione> forever
<victorhooi> fabbione: then to restore gdm?
<fabbione> victorhooi: update-rc.d gdm defaults 99 01
<fabbione> but that's valid only for gdm
<fabbione> be careful
<victorhooi> that's very reassuring =).
<victorhooi> is there a safer way you could recommend?
<fabbione> it is safe.. the "be careful" is related to the fact that the values there are ok for gdm only
<victorhooi> how did you figure them out? (in case I need to for a different display manager in future)
<fabbione> victorhooi: well.. it's not always the same but i looked into /var/lib/dpkg/info/gdm.postinst and checked how it calls update-rc.d
<punkass> pills: i have it installed but yet to try it on a wifi network
<pills> punkass: do u know why i get this message "/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-2-386/build: No such file or directory"
<fabbione> pills: apt-get install linux-kernel-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<victorhooi> fabbione: fair enough - perhaps we should put this in the wiki? (arrrgh, vmware b0rked out with sync error, I think I'll start from scratch =) )
<victorhooi> fabbione: thanks a lot for your help
<victorhooi> fabbione: now i know who to bug in future (*grin*)
<punkass> yes...you are tring to use the deb packages?
<punkass> pills: its actually alot simpler that it seems
<punkass> that = than
<pills> fabbione will just linux-kernel-headers work?
<pills> nm
<pills> fabbione cant find package for kernel version...is there a good apt source that would have it?
<fabbione> pills: all the kernel packages are in sync. there has been a kernel update recently, so you might want to update first
<pills> heheh nm..3rd time is a charm --> linux-headers
<fabbione> and sync everything
<pills> linux-headers-2.6.8.1.-2-386
<rburton> fabbione: so i fixed my really-fast-mouse problem
<fabbione> linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<fabbione> rburton: yes.. i have the fix pending
<pills> yeah typo
<pills> just took me a sec to find
<rburton> fabbione: it was due to XF86Config have psmouse and /dev/input/mouse in
<fabbione> rburton: remove the mouse section with the /dev/psaux
<rburton> fabbione: :)
<fabbione> rburton: yes.. i just commited the fix to svn
<fabbione> i will try to upload sometime during today
<rburton> fab
<fabbione> i need to test a huge bunch of changes
* fabbione sighs
<fabbione> already 79 lines of changelog
<rburton> wowzer
<plovs_> pitti, it is finally done, first I erased the partition-table by creating a file-system: mkfs.fat32 -I /dev/sda, then I created /dev/sda1, then I created a filesystem on sda1, now it works. It even automounts, in about ten seconds
<pitti> plovs_: great
<pitti> plovs_: ten seconds is still very long, on my box it usually lasts 5
<pitti> plovs_: btw, creating a fs on /dev/sda is not exactly necessary
<plovs_> pitti, I used that to erase the existing table, fdisk complained about having to reboot, and then after rebooting I could not make a filesystem. Anyway, now it works.
<pitti> plovs_: ah. I usually clean a device by dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda1 :-)
<pitti> plovs_: but if it works, its fine
<plovs_> pitti, I have a superstitious fear of dd after I made a typo with it once ...
<plovs_> pitti, will you put an icon on the desktop or something somewhere for automounted devices? 
<plovs_> pitti, it kind of a pain to umount
<MrPiddles> Well I tried all methods of instlaling the ati drivers even in source with the kernel source or the headers or deb packages. Same result everytime. Can't load fglrx module and DRI keeps wondering off about /dev/card0/dri. Anyone has this problem?
<pitti> plovs_: https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=980
<pitti> plovs_: but just ripping the stick out usually works
<pitti> plovs_: usually = if no application accesses it any more
<MrPiddles> As of now I have no direct rendering but I do have acceleration with the ati drivers. Radeon 9600 pro. Any luck anyone to get them to direct render?
<plovs_> pitti, oooh, that is higher voodoo! must try
<pitti> plovs_: it is, but we added that possibility since many users will do that anyway
<rburton> does ubuntu need to install dm/lvm/etc if i didn't create any lvm partitions on install?
* rburton dislikes unused modules/services
<jdub> they're part of base
<jdub> but they shouldn't run
<jdub> we need to detect whether they're required
<jdub> the rationale is that install consistency is pretty important
<jdub> so you can rely on stuff being there
<jdub> i'm still leaning towards that
<rburton> hm, fair enough
<rburton> detected and not running would be good
<jdub> so some of these things could (quickly!) detect whether they need to even exectue
<jdub> such as mdstat
<plovs_> pitti, unbelievable, it actually works, good that you added sync as a mount option, now how about the name sda1, how to call it MYCOOLUSBKEYTHATAUTOMOUNTSINLINUX
<rburton> btw, i can't shutdown my ubuntu box -- it hangs on Deconfiguring network interfaces
<jdub> "grep -q ^md /proc/mdstat" might even be the right answer to that
<pitti> plovs_: this is a hoary issue
<jdub> but i'm not sure if you can give idiotic names to md devices yet :)
<pitti> plovs_: pmount already supports it: pmount /dev/sda1 MYFUCKINGUSBSTICK
<pitti> plovs_: but actually managing these labels in a database/on the device really is a hoary thing
<pitti> plovs_: but we know about this
<MacPlusG3> you can actually start up all your services in the background (instead of serially)
<MacPlusG3> which can improve things
<plovs_> pitti, I *really* enjoy ubuntu so far, thanks a million, how many hours do we still have to wait for hoary? :) thanks one again.
<pitti> plovs_: 13 oct (Warty release) + 6 montsh
<pitti> months, even
<steve2> Hoary. Nice.
<Mayday> is it just my gnome-background-properties that takes alot of cpu?
<Mayday> uses 30% on an 1.6GHz while idle
<rburton> Mayday: oooh yeah
<Mayday> didnt fint anything in bugzilla (might be my sucky search skills thou)
<rburton> i bet the thumbnailer idle callback wasn't cancelled properly when it finished
<seb128> morning
<pitti> seb128: Good morning!
<seb128> hello pitti
<Mithrandir> seb128: any idea about 1443?
<rburton> jdub: any reason why inkscape isn't part of the default install if gimp is?
<rburton> jdub: and please consider syncing with inkscape 0.39 :)
<truk_away> rburton: because inkscape is qt based
<truk_away> and gimp  gtk based
<martink> obviously inkscape is not qt based. The "k" is only the third letter
<jdub> rburton: inkscape is much harder to use
<seb128> Mithrandir: no idea for 1443, sorry
<jdub> rburton: it's for a more specialised category of users
<togs> where does one find the torrent file?
<jdub> seb128: openoffice + mime system -> eeek!
<jdub> seb128: what can we do about that?
<jdub> i can't open OOo documents from evo or the filesystem
<seb128> jdub: why eeek ?
<jdub> seb128: nothing works
<seb128> it doesn't work from nautilus ?
<jdub> nup
<rburton> truk_away: erm, inkscape is very gtk
<seb128> grep Mime /usr/share/applications/ooo645writer.desktop
<seb128> jdub: ^^
<jdub> Couldn't display "/home/jdub/Desktop/blah.pps".
<jdub> There was an error launching the application.
<jdub> MimeType=application/vnd.sun.xml.writer;application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.template;application/vnd.sun.xml.writer.global;application/vnd.stardivision.writer;application/msword;application/vnd.ms-word;application/x-doc;text/rtf
<jdub> 
<rburton> jdub: oh i dunno. vicky can use inkscape but struggles more with gimp :)
<jdub> MimeType=application/vnd.sun.xml.impress;application/vnd.sun.xml.impress.template;application/vnd.stardivision.impress;application/mspowerpoint
<seb128> jdub: hum, so that should work
<seb128> update-desktop-database helps ?
<peterray> hi to all
<peterray> sorry 
<peterray> hi all
<Muttley> is there a page with a list/search of ubuntu packages?
<pitti> Muttley: what's wrong with the classical apt-cache search?
<Muttley> wouldn't that require having ubuntu installed? :)
<Muttley> I'm tempted to move from debian, I wanna check out the available packages first
<rburton> Muttley: most of debian is available, but not supported
<rburton> "The site "bugzilla.ubuntu.com" returned security information for "bugzilla.no-name-yet.com"."
<rburton> i presume someone knows about that?
* togs is away "auto away after 15 minutes idling"  Log: on  Pager: off
<Muttley> rburton: what about stuff debian doesn't have as standard? mplayer etc
<seb128> rburton: yes, there is a bug report about it
<jdub> seb128: nup
<rburton> Muttley: atm ubuntu doesn't have any non-free stuff in it
<Muttley> and no list of packages?
<rburton> ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<Muttley> so that's a no then
<rburton> thats the canonical list :)
<Muttley> no worries
<jdub> rburton: haw haw ;)
<seb128> jdub: which is the mime type of the .pps file ?
<seb128> the file you can't open
<jdub> boh, should've checked that 8)
<jdub> application/vnd.ms-powerpoint
<jdub> ahr :)
<jdub> there you go
<jdub> bong
<jdub> seb128: that fixes it
<Lowe> Stupid xchat frooze when i was sleeping -_-
<jdub> thanks, that was silly of me :)
<seb128> no problem :)
<jdub> seb128: want me to file a bug?
<will|werk> any reason why there arn't any kernel headers for 2.6.8.2-2-k7 in the apt-get ?
* jdub does so
<seb128> jdub: yes please
<seb128> thanks
<will|werk> or am i being dumb
<will|werk> * 2.6.8.1-2-k7
<Muttley> rburton: out of interest, would non-free stuff make it's way into ubuntu in the near future or would it be in the next release?
<neill> also there didn't seem to be any kernel headers/images for 2.6.8 in the sources for amd64 even though they are on the install disc
<jdub> Muttley: potentially
<jono_> hi all
<jdub> Muttley: in restricted
<Lowe> we need mplayer -_-
<Muttley> yeah :)
<jono_> jdub, just the man, did you say that devices that are not detected and configured should be filed as bugs?
<Muttley> how is ubuntu setup to handle 32bit schtuff on amd64?
<Muttley> or would I need to setup my own chroot for 32bit?
<jdub> jono_: pretty much
<deFrysk> question, is there a root passw ?
<deFrysk> I do not seem to have gotten one ?
<jdub> Muttley: it's not, there are a few selected libraries that are built for openoffice and friends
<jono_> jdub, ok cool
<jdub> deFrysk: please see the faq, one sec i'll give you the link
<Muttley> jdub: righty ho
<deFrysk> jdub, great, tnks
<jdub> deFrysk: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<jono_> jdub, one of the devices has the source code available outside the kernel - it would be great if that were available as a module :)
<jono_> I will file the report now :)
<deFrysk> got root now :)
<Muttley> are nvidia packages supplied for your stock kernels?
<deFrysk> left handed mouse does not work properly ?
<deFrysk> <--left handed
<jo> Hello. I can't remember entering the root password during the setup. Now I can't su to root anymore. Any ideas? Does Ubuntu use a default root password?
<thom> jo: we lock the root password. use sudo :-)
<neill> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<jo> oh, ok :-)
<rburton> nIIIIIIIInja!
* rburton giggles to self
<ninja> rbuuuuurtooon whoo whoo
<rburton> hey ninja
<ninja> hi :)
<thom> ah, it's the two rosses
<thom> hey
* ninja *so* wants Ubuntu on is laptop
<ninja> i switched from deb unstable to FC2 a few weeks ago, and I'm desperate to switch back to something debian-based at least
<rburton> thom: the Amazing Two Ross' I think you'll find
<deFrysk> how can I recofigure xfree86 ? can i just use nano? (or something)
<fabbione> dpkg-reconfig xserver-xfree86
<thom> rburton: pffft. 
<thom> :-)
<deFrysk> fabbione, thnks :)
<ninja> amazing? not me
<deFrysk> fabbione, seems not to work 
<mwh_> When I want to install something from src in ubuntu, im not sure what the best way is to do it
<mwh_> anyone have some suggestions?
<guido_> deFrysk: dpkg-reconfigure
<mwh_> I used to use instmon to keep track of the files in LFS
<deFrysk> found it :) google saved me hehe
<pbor> I just installed ubuntu also on the laptop... perfect!
<pbor> however I also have a fat partition, so I added the usual line in fstab and mounted it. When I try to access the fat partition from the shell it works fine, but when I try to open it in nautilus all the files are detected a 0 bytes... ideas?
<rburton> mwh_: stow with /usr/local, or /opt/
<mwh_> I just installed gcc with synaptic and tried to compile mono, but I get an error saying compiler cannot create executables
<jono_> with the ubuntu bugzilla, when I fill in bits of information and leave something out, I get the error, press the back button and my info is lost - is this a bug in bugzilla or firefox?
<mwh_> rburton: I store it in my home dir, but I was wondering if there is a tool used in ubuntu to keep track of the files installed, so I can uninstall and upgrade it
<petemc> mwh_: you need libc6-dev for that
<mwh_> oh
<mwh_> hmm seems like gcc is not available
<mwh_> ahh its named gcc-3.4
<mwh_> petemc, so libc6-dev, make gcc avaiable as gcc and gcc-3.4
<mwh_> ?
<petemc> mwh_: in debian, the meta package build-essential gets you everything you need
<mwh_> petemc, I have libc6-dev installed
<mwh_> petemc, maybe I need to make a symlink myself to gcc
<Linuxbcn> hi
<Linuxbcn> i have a problem with ubundu and my keyword...
<moyogo> Linuxbcn: keyword?
<truk_away> he means keyboard
<Linuxbcn> wen i press a BLOq NUM or BlokMay butons the keiboard not respond
* Linuxbcn sorry form my english
<_Hiro_> help, my grub fails with error 15 at stage 1.5 :(
<mwh_> petemc, ahh I installed gcc-3.4 I guess I should install gcc instead
<Linuxbcn> my keiboard is an genius
<mwh_> have fun
<Linuxbcn> whats up with this? is normal?
<Linuxbcn> i can't test with another keiboard now.. but is a rare bug in this linux distro, no?
<Lowe> jono > copy and paste is your friend
<jdthood> jordi: ping
<Linuxbcn> and another problem have..the USBpen not is posible mount in the system
<_Hiro_> anybody else whose ubuntu setup failed to start at boot? grub error 15 at stage 1.5
<jono_> it took me three damn times to file that bug
<trey_> Is it possible to see a list of the DD's working on Ubuntu?
<mojo> hi all ppl, I have a question, how can I create a link PATH to my J2SDK1.4.2 when start up
<mojo> hi all ppl, I have a question, how can I create a link PATH to my J2SDK1.4.2 when start up?
<trey_> mojo: repeating just makes you annoying... annoying people don't get helped...
<ggi> mojo: put an entry in /etc/profile or your users .bash_profile.
<mojo> no, I forgot to put in question mark, lol
<mojo> in profile, type in export PATH =...? rite?
<deFrysk> exept for left handed mouse , sweet setup :)
<ggi> mojo: Yep.
<mojo> thx ggi, thx thx thx
<rburton> mojo: install the blackdown java package and it sets the /usr/bin/java alternative for you
<mojo> rbutton: I got Java version installed already, thx anyway
<mojo> rburton: Sun version
<Lowe> Stupid thing says my password is wrong but it is fucking correct. -_-
<rburton> mojo: if all you want is 1.4 the blackdown version will be better
<trey_> rburton: I don't suppose there is much chance of Java and perhaps some codecs (ala Marillats packages) getting into Universe? I mean by they can't be any less free then Flash, and most users will want them for the desktop...
<ggi> Lowe: You wouldn't be trying to login as root, would you?
<mojo> export PATH=/opt/j2sdk1.4.2/bin:/opt/j2sdk1.4.2/jre/bin - correct command or not? Please help
<Lowe> Firestarter asks for root password
<trey_> Lowe: actually gksu does...
<Lowe> I want mplayer ;_;
<trey_> Lowe: sudo passwd root  ;)
<rburton> trey_: i'm not an ubuntu developer, but java iirc can't be redistributed
<Lowe> No it's no ue in this ituation
<Lowe> situation*
* neill wonders what the intention behind using sudo was
<trey_> Lowe: for now... you can add marillats sources... apt-get.org search for w32codecs or mplayer-nogui etc...
<neill> and if having a root passwd but disabling root logins might be better
<neill> or something
<Lowe> Yeah and all i get is missing dependcys
<Lowe> Im not tracking all those suckers down
<trey_> rburton: oh, my mistake... you are noted in the wiki a few times so I just kinda figured you were involved...
<ggi> mojo: It would be a good idea to put in path as it is before you change it: export PATH="$PATH:/opt/whatever:/opt/gibbons"
<Lowe> anyway im gonna grab something to eat
<mojo> thx ggi
<mojo> ggi: do u know any way to read NTFS without recompiling kerenl on Ubuntu?
<Cardador> mojo: i read NTFS normally
<Cardador> if your NTFS partitions are not mounted, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<mojo> Cardador: I can't read my NTFS partition, dun know y
<truk_away> does usb pen devices works well in ubuntu?
<truk_away> mojo: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd** /mnt/*****
<M4DbiT> hi
<Cardador> truk_away: my usb pen works ok
<mojo> thx truk_away
<Cardador> just stick it in and its folder open automatically
<truk_away> Cardador: do you mount it yourself? or it's authomatic?
<truk_away> umm, where? in computer menu?
<Cardador> yes
<ggi> truk_away: I imagine the Project Utopia stuff should make Ubuntu quite spiffy as far as pen drives are concerned.
<truk_away> ok, thx
<Cardador> truk_away: the usb pen folder just pops up
<truk_away> ah, ok, ok, with hal, isn't it?
<Cardador> y
<nelson_> anyone willing to help me out with a small (hopefully) samba problem
<nelson_> ?
<thom> jdub: patch attached to 1249, ok to apply and upload?
<nelson_> basically.. using the "connect to server" menu item from "network"
<nelson_> its having issues authenticating to a windows 2003 server
<lifeless> what is the compatability level in the 2003 server? (I'm guessing it might be set very strictly or something)
<hns> nelson: with a 2003 domain controller the user AND the machine has to be autheticated
<ggi> rburton: Ripping CDs with sound-juicer puts skips in places that cdparanoia doesn't. Is it just because of the gstreamer overhead?
<jdub> thom: commented, approved
<nelson_> lifeless: its a default install, so im guessing its not all *that* tight
<thom> jdub: also, the fix suggested in 1466 is correct, ok to apply and upload?
<lifeless> nelson_: 2003 is meant to be more secure out of the box than any previous product from M$ :). That said, hns may be on the right track: you may need to put your machine in the domain.
<lifeless> (assu,ing you have a domain)
<trey_> Is trashapplet part of any other distro's? 
<jdub> trey_: not yet
<jdub> trey_: it will be in gnome 2.10 though
<nelson_> lifeless: yep, trying that now
<lifeless> jdub: oh, reminds be, bluetooth luv ?
<trey_> jdub: yay... I hate icons on the desktop  8-)
<jdub> lifeless: see -devel
<jdub> thom: commented, approved
<lifeless> did you autoscibre folk ?
<jdub> thom: we really need that pending status ;)
<jdub> lifeless: no
<jdub> deb http://people.no-name-yet.com/~jdub/warty ./
<jdub> ^ they're in there
<lifeless> ubuntu-devel-subscribe@ubuntulinux.org right? 
<trey_> jdub: so far my only complaint about Ubuntu is all the Python packages etc that is installed... other then that, great start, thank you  :)
* trey_ doesn't really like bloat, but doesn't think 1.7 gigs is all that bad...
<jdub> trey_: it's going to get very pythonny over time :-)
<jdub> and they're not so big
<trey_> jdub: just kinda made me mad saying 'y' to them all via debfoster  :(
<jdub> haha
<jdub> oh well
<jdub> ;)
<trey_> jdub: should be some kinda meta package like python-ubuntu or something to avoid that  8-)
<trey_> Still going through the resulting list to figure out what some of it is though  :)
<trey_> Need to figure out what bicyclerepair, bogofilter and diveintopython are all about...
<jdub> diveintopython == introduction to python docs
<jdub> bicyclerepair == refactoring tool
<jdub> bogofilter == elite bayesian anti-spam tool
<trey_> ahhh... so far, I'm not having much luck with Evolution and its spam filter  :(
<trey_> Used to Thunderbird or Mutt  :/
<jdub> evo's spam filter doesn't work in ubuntu
<jdub> because we don't install spamassassin by default
* jdub considers this a bug :)
<trey_> That could be why its not working  8)
<trey_> ugh, I wish I could do more to help Ubuntu... no real coding experience  :(
<trey_> Prettified Debian = Desktop perfection  :)
<yam> jdub: where is ubuntu needing more help?
<trey_> yam: currently probably reporting and fixing bugs... perhaps throwing out ideas for Hoary (sp) also...
<Lowe> It needs mplayer and it would be perfect lol
<jdub> yam: we're currently fixing bugs for our final release in october
<nelson_> interesting, with a computer account on the 2003 machine, it does the same thing
<Cardador> have someone tried to install lyx??
<nelson_> however using just smbclient, it authenticates and works fine
<trey_> jdub: hard to believe this is what Fedora would call 'test 1'  :)
<yam> I see
<Mithrandir> yam: if you're able to track down 1443, I would be very, very happy. :)
<trey_> Mithrandir: linky link? I'm lazy  :(
<tseng> is there a package i can add to totem-xine to play wmvs?
<Mithrandir> trey_: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1443
<trey_> Mithrandir: thank you  :)
<Mithrandir> trey_: needs an amd64 box to track down, though.
<trey_> Mithrandir: oh... sol then  :(
<yam> Mithrandir: evolution contacts stuff?
<Mithrandir> yam: yes.
<Mithrandir> looks like it blows up somewhere in evolution-data-server
<yam> but only on AM64?
<Mithrandir> correct.
<lifeless> thom: you have an amd64 right?
<Mithrandir> so probably somebody assuming sizeof(int) == sizeof(void*) somewhere.
<thom> yes, i also have 18 bugs assigned so far
<lifeless> any chance I can get a login on that to try and fix a FTBFS for gst ?
<seb128> thom: you're lucky dude :p
<lifeless> just normal user is all thats needed
<thom> lifeless: i'll need to get ipv6 set up
<thom> lifeless: prolly this evening if you nudge me
<lifeless> no pressure.
<lifeless> I won't really have time till the weekend.
<ondrej> just did fresh install and have few bugs and some ideas: grub-install just hangs on my hardware, I had to switch to console and kill it (this is upstream bug).  boot splash screen was not setup correctly (I thought it would be).  ideas: add resizing support (ntfs resize especially) to installer
<Mithrandir> lifeless: you can get access on mine; drop me a signed mail with ssh key + username
<lifeless> email address ?
<Mithrandir> tfheen@raw.no
<lifeless> how do I make the evo attach-file dialog show the .ssh dir ?
<trey_> ondrej: lvm2 allows for resizing partitions 'on the fly' ... I would like to see that be incorporated into the default partitioning set up... perhaps adding gpart to the mix also...
<Mithrandir> lifeless: type it in?
<rburton> lifeless: control-l to popup the keyboard input
<trey_> ondrej: can't say as though I care too much about ntfs though...
<lifeless> theres no type in box.. ah thanks rburton
<lifeless> that is so non-discoverable
<rburton> lifeless: its in the release notes for gtk, and control-l is used all over gnome for "goto location"
<trey_> lifeless: one of the major nit-picky things about the new file selector  :(
<lifeless> right-mous-click show-hidden also works.
* jdub hugs seb128 
<jdub> everyone hug seb128!
<jdub> he is elite!
<rburton> ah, that right click menu didn't exist some time ago
<rburton> cool
<ondrej> trey_: but if you care for users, you should care how they could install Ubuntu on their notebook.  And many notebook came with preinstalled WXP on NTFS (f.e. mine)
* pitti also huts seb128 :-)
<seb128> arf
<pitti> seb128: got squeezed?
* ondrej hugs seb128
<trey_> jdub: what he do?  :)
<jdub> STACKS ON!
<lifeless> rburton: users don't read release notes for individual projects.
<jdub> trey_: seb manages our gnome packaging
* tuo2 jumps on the stack
<jdub> trey_: and just started uploading new stuff
<seb128> utch, stop dudes :p
<jdub> (fixes and so on)
<trey_> jdub: ohhh  :)
<psyklops> Hello
* trey_ hugs seb128
<psyklops> I just attempted to install the NVidia drivers and it couldn't find the kernel source
<ondrej> seb128 is also king of the hill in Gnome Debian Team :-)
* trey_ points at jordi and wonders why he's not helping?
<seb128> ondrej: ah ah
<psyklops> apt doesn't show any source for the 2.6.8.1 kernel
<thom> psyklops: linux-source-2.6.8.1
* trey_ thought Jordi Malloch was the head guy in charge of GNOME?
<truk_away> so dual booting with ntfs it's a problem now?
<psyklops> "linux" source...
<psyklops> hm, I searched for "kernel-source". alright, thanks
<Lowe> How do i add this to my repository thing http://debian.cli.unipi.it/debian/pool/ it has a package i need.
<ondrej> jdub: any chance to have ipw2100 and ipw2200 drivers in restricted (intel wireless cards with binary firmware)
<trey_> Lowe: 'deb http://debian.cli.unipi.it/debian (something in distrib) (channels)
<trey_> Lowe: pool is just where the packages are... you need the 'Packages.gz' file for apt to know where to look...
<sabdfl> ondrej: they should already be there on a fresh install
<thom> Lowe: which package? most of what debian ships should be available in the Universe repository
<moyogo> http://debian.cli.unipi.it/debian/dists/woody/sherpya/binary-i386/Packages
<Lowe> It has a package i need for mplayer
<trey_> Lowe: use Marillats mplayer packages... that URL is for woody... I don't recommend installing woody packages within basically a sarge environment...
<Lowe> No you don't understand me.
<ggi> Lowe: The base URL has a list of lines you could be using, including one for Sid: http://debian.cli.unipi.it/
<lifeless> jdub: do I need to restart anything after installing your bluetooth packages ?
<moyogo> Lowe: add this "deb http://debian.cli.unipi.it/debian woody sherpya" to you /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lowe> Mplayer needs a package called libarts and it's not available in marillats
<ondrej> sabdfl: ah thanks, I used apt-cache search, but they are in linux-image
<thom> Lowe: enable universe, which has libarts in
<trey_> Lowe: ahhh... that doesn't make sense... arts = kde... shouldn't be a requirement  :(
<Lowe> I already have thom it still asks, hold on a min.
<Lowe> mplayer-k6:
<Lowe>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<Lowe>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdirectfb8 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<rburton> that mplayer package needs a rebuild i guess
<Lowe> so what should i do?
<rburton> ignore mplayer, use totem-xine from universe
<rburton> and get w32codecs from mariallat
<trey_> Lowe: you'd be better off adding 'deb http://ftp.debian.org/debian sarge main contrib' then using anything else...
<ondrej> seb128: gnome needs something like gksudo (f.e. try to Adjust time and date from Time Applet)
<lifeless> jdub: ?
<Lowe> i think i already have that one aswell
<seb128> ondrej: yes, the applet use gksudo, why ?
<ggi> I've asked this already, but I've never got a response. Why are Debian's contrib packages not being included in Ubuntu? A simple "Because contrib is evil" will suffice.
<trey_> ggi: umm, I thought thats what 'restricted' was for?
<trey_> afaict, main = main, restricted = contrib, universe = non-free  :/
<Mithrandir> trey_: no
<Lowe> universe still doesn't have everything we need.
<trey_> Mithrandir: kinda figured I'd get that response  :/
<Mithrandir> trey_: main =~ main; restricted is =~ non-free; universe is debian's main sans what we have in main.
<froh_> what NPTL version is in warthog?
<Lowe> trey it's still asking for libarts -_-
<trey_> Mithrandir: so Ubuntu's main = Debian's main and contrib basically?
<Kinnison> Morning
<Mithrandir> trey_: no, main can't depend on stuff outside of main, like in Debian
<Mithrandir> hi Kinnison 
<froh_> debian unstable uses 0.60, i need 0.61 for realtime audio work with jackd and kernel 2.6
<trey_> Mithrandir: hmmm... so back to his question... where does contrib enter the picture?  :(
<maku> hello folks
<maku> i just installd ununtu
<Mithrandir> trey_: we don't really have anything that is "free, but depends on non-free stuff", AFAIK.
<maku> my mouse aint workin
<maku> i have a serial mouse
<maku> please help
<jdub> lifeless: yeah?
<maku> ubuntu rocks! but without my mouse, i'm helpless!!!
<jdub> lifeless: oh
<jdub> lifeless: no
<jdub> lifeless: look in system tools
<mjg59> maku: Serial mice are... difficult :)
<froh_> maku: /dev/ttys0 is com1
<maku> hmm
* trey_ though serial mice were extinct :/
<trey_> thought*
<mjg59> maku: If you do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 you should have the option to choose the serial port
<maku> but i changed /dev/input/mice to /dev/ttyS0
<maku> still not works :(
<trey_> maku: did you restart X since then?
<maku> mjg59, i tried that
<maku> trey_, i restarted :-)
<froh_> trey_: my son is playing simple games on a old P1 133Mhz with serial mouse
<mjg59> maku: You also need to change the protocol
<maku> mjg59, how
<trey_> maku: maybe you don't have the modules required loaded? cat /dev/ttyS0 and move the mouse... see if it garbles junk on the screen...
<maku> i mean to what?
<mjg59> maku: After choosing the port the mouse is plugged into, you need to choose the protocol. It'll probably be microsoft.
<maku> ok, wait
<trey_> froh_: I'm using a ps/2 mouse... figured they were pretty outdated too...
<maku> i did cat /dev/ttyS0
<trey_> anything doing?
<maku> & something is runing on my Xterminal, characters
<maku> junk
<mjg59> maku: Ok, so the mouse works
<trey_> ok... ctrl + x
<trey_> c even
<mjg59> The only thing you need is to set the protocol
<maku> mjg59, but not moves :(
<maku> ok, how do i do that
<lifeless> jdub: ah. devices works.
<trey_> maku: thats ok... X isn't seeing it.. but other then that its working  :)
<maku> trey_, :-)
<lifeless> but phone manager & multisync don't have bluetooth plugin options.
<maku> yeah, it works in FC2
<ggi> Mithrandir: So contrib will never be included then?
<lifeless> (my old settings are greyed out, can change away from bluetooth, but not too bluetooth.)
<mjg59> maku: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<mjg59> It'll ask you for the protocol
<maku> ok, pls hold on
<trey_> ggi: guess not...
<Mithrandir> ggi: I don't know; at the moment, we don't have anything like it.
<trey_> maku: kudzu is available for Debian... kudzu is what redhat/fedora uses for hardware detection  :/
<ggi> Hmm, contrib includes a lot of useful stuff like emulators and stuff. Looking through some of these I can't even tell why they're in contrib.
<daniels> fabbione: pong
<daniels> ARH
<maku> trey_, thats good
<Mithrandir> ggi: not usable without firmware or such?
<daniels> mdz: pong
<ggi> Like xfonts-dosemu. Fun for playing NetHack with, as it works with IBMgraphics. It depends on nothing, just installs the vga.pcf font.
<maku> ok, i'll be restarting my XServer & will be back, how i give u some good news :_)
<maku> how = hope*
<trey_> I was kinda confused to see discover1 favored over discover based on the fact it says Ubuntu releases are based on SID...
<maku> bbye & thnx alot for help
<Mithrandir> ggi: file a bug?  If it goes to main, it'll at least be in universe.
<ggi> Mithrandir: I think I might. But emulators and things like exult are understandably in contrib, and I miss being able to install those easily.
<Kinnison> ggi: is exult not in universe?
<froh_> can anyone tell me the output from "getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION" on a ubuntu system
<Mithrandir> Kinnison: is contrib in universe?
<Lowe> ahaha those gnome games suck so badly 
<Kinnison> Mithrandir: Not a clue
<Mithrandir> froh_: : tfheen@golem ~ > getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION
<Mithrandir> linuxthreads-0.10
<Mithrandir> froh_: (amd64)
<Mithrandir> : tfheen@shonap ~ > getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION 
<Mithrandir> NPTL 0.60
<Mithrandir> on i386
<ggi> Kinnison: Nope.
<froh_> Mithrandir: oh, are you running 2.4
<Mithrandir> froh_: no, I'm not.
<Mithrandir> Linux shonap 2.6.8-1-686-smp #1 SMP Sat Aug 28 12:51:43 EDT 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<Mithrandir> Linux golem 2.6.8.1-1-amd64-k8 #1 Mon Sep 6 18:35:50 UTC 2004 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<froh_> oh, must be amd64 thing
<froh_> i would have upgraded at once if i could get away from NPTL 0.61 in Debian Unstable
<moyogo> Lowe: have you tried "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" for mplayer?
<froh_> i am forced to run 2.4 kernel because of latencyproblems with audiorecording
<ggi> While I'm bitching about things, is universe not updated to include packages introduced after taking the snapshot of Debian's main? For instance, I think the freepats package is pretty useful to bundle with timidity, but it's not Ubuntu.
<ggi> *not in, I mean
<Mithrandir> ggi: bribe jdub. :)
<Lowe> before that, why does it say 2 users in top
<Mithrandir> seb128: what is the environment var I need to set to get glib's g_log function to output stuff?
* ggi bribes jdub with the promise of some magical beans if he includes freepats.
<ggi> Hmm, perhaps filing a bug would be easier.
<Lowe> top - 13:38:12 up 1 day, 13:05,  2 users,  load average: 0.24, 0.25, 0.21 < why does it say 2 users? have i been haxored
<maku> guys, thanx alot
<maku> my mouse is back
<maku> device=/dev/ttyS0
<maku> proto=Microsoft
<maku> really, thnx
<Lowe> ok you can stop now
<maku> bbyee
<froh_> Lowe: hehe probably not, open another terminal and watch, wow! now there are 3 haxorz
<Lowe> OMG our right lol
<Lowe> your*
<Deft> Lowe, try who or w
<Lowe> Lol i don'y care if someone has hacked me anyway, i don't keep any personal info on this computer.
<froh_> Lowe: then install Win XP and upgrade to SP2 ;)
<rsacherer> Hello!!!
<Lowe> haha your joking right?
<Lowe> SP2 is a virus lol
<pitti> jamesh: around?
<rsacherer> I am really happy with ubuntu linux! ;-) it's quite a nice distribution which cleanly builds on top of debian and i like the feeling, the installation was not that smotheless (i was left was a terminal login without x-windows - gnome installed, but hey, i could handle it) ;-)
<jamesh> pitti: yeah.
<pitti> jamesh: I just prepared a bug for https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1430
<Lowe> moyogo i just tried that and still no luck
* jamesh looks
<rsacherer> i want to contribute to some FAQ's and if it's possible to contribute to the ubuntu linux system also, is there a howto on getting a contributor? :-)
<pitti> jamesh: since this is my first real gnome hacking, jdub wants to have a second look from a gnome phreak before approval;
<pitti> jamesh: do you happen to have a minute for that?
<jamesh> sure.
<pitti> jamesh: of course I did not prepare a bug, but a patch :-)
<jamesh> although I haven't hacked on g-s-t :)
<pitti> jamesh: welcome in the club :-)
<rsacherer> AND are there any packages for x.org x-server (with the neat <real> transparence)? ;-)
<seb128> Mithrandir: there is no variable
<seb128> Mithrandir: depending on the code, what's the output of g_log in your program ?
<ggi> rsacherer: Not yet. X.org will probably be used in the next release in April.
<rsacherer> ggi and there are also no development packages? i found a bug fixed filed against something for x.org in the buglist
<rsacherer> s/fixed/fix/g
<Mithrandir> seb128: g_log (LM_LOG_DOMAIN, LM_LOG_LEVEL_NET, "\nRECV [%d] :\n", 
<Mithrandir> how can I make sure I see that message?
<seb128> Mithrandir: g_log_default_handler ()
<seb128> "The default log handler. This is used if no log handler has been set for the particular log domain and log level combination. It outputs the message to stderr or stdout and if the log level is fatal it calls abort()."
<seb128> you probably have the default handler changed
<Mithrandir> well, stdout/err is fine with me
<seb128> depending of the code
<Mithrandir> but I never see the log, so I need to hunt down the handler, then
<seb128> yes
<ggi> rsacherer: Well, I don't know, not being a developer. X.org isn't all cool and modular yet, so I don't think it's being packaged.
<Mithrandir> seb128: ok, thanks. :)
<rsacherer> ggi, ah, i understand ;-) ok, it's like with everything in the open-source-world ... good things need time to become better ;-)
<seb128> Mithrandir: np
<jamesh> pitti: I'll add my comments about the patch to the bug
<pitti> jamesh: thanks!
<mojo> has anyone tried transparent framework weimar yet?
<jdub> pitti: hmm
<jdub> pitti: if a device has no partitions,
<jdub> pitti: just a formatted block device
<pitti> jdub: it is not recognized
<jdub> pitti: have you--
<pitti> jdub: known bug :-/
<jdub> aha :)
<jdub> pmount /dev/sda worked fine ;)
<pitti> jdub: I know, hal is the problem
<jdub> turns out i installed OS X on this usb drive ;)
<jdub> ok, thakns :)
<pitti> jdub: it only recognizes volumes with block.isvolume=1
* thom kicks gnome-volume-manager in the head
<pitti> jdub: I already discussed that with npmccallum, no easy solution with current hal
<pitti> jdub: we already considered several hacks, but none of them really solved this problem
<jdub> ok
<jdub> it's a stupid thing to have anyway ;)
<pitti> jdub: actually not; who needs a single partition on a device?
<jdub> yeah yeah
<jdub> ;')
<lifeless> jdub: so di dyou rebuild phone manager + multisync too ?
<jdub> phone manager but not multisync
<jdub> i should do that
<lifeless> that would rock
<lifeless> I've just freed up a Mb of phone memory -- thansk!
<lifeless> phone mgr is still bust for me though :[
<bluewheel> asking a maybe silly question, can i use the apt repositories to upgrade from debian to ubuntu ? 
<sabdfl> what's the best svg viewer on ubuntu?
<sabdfl> bluewheel: from woody this will be supported
<jamesh> pitti: comments added.
<sabdfl> bluewheel: and our next release, hoary, will support upgrade from sarge
<tuo2> go hoary!
<pitti> jamesh: thanks!
<bluewheel> ok, thanks guys :-) considering installing on my powerbook :-) 
<rburton> sabdfl: inkscape is a good svg editor, eog will show them
<bluewheel> sabdfl, sodipidi also is nice 
<sabdfl> rburton: thanks
* rsacherer ask's itself what's to be done to become a full time Ubuntu contributor ... :-)
<sabdfl> rsacherer: do you have experience maintaining packages in a distribution, or would you like to contribute translation / documentation / website?
<rsacherer> sabdfl, i am the debian-package manager in our company to provide debian packages for our house-build-software, i am c/perl/php/bash programmer, i developed modules for the freeradius server ... so, i think i could work on the base platform 
<sabdfl> rsacherer: ok, are there any packages you want to improve in particular? or new packages you want to add to universe?
<Lowe> mplayer for the loveof god someone add mplayer (one that works0
<Muttley> mplayer ;)
<Lowe> hehe
<rburton> whats wrong with totem-xine + w32codecs?
<Muttley> ugh
<Muttley> ;)
<Lowe> But we want mplayer
<Lowe> !
<SurcouF> why ?
<sabdfl> Lowe: it's in universe
<rburton> mplayer sucks donkey balls
<Lowe> YES WE ALL NO!
* Muttley watches lots of movies with external sub files
<Lowe> no it doesn't
<Muttley> totem doesn't support and xine is crappy support
<rsacherer> sabdfl, nothing in special, i am just curios if it would be possible to become a full time ubuntu contributor, because i really love the idea of working for a free-minded employer ;-)
<Lowe> Nothng is as good as mplayer
<Muttley> and mplayer is better ;)
<Lowe> And the one in universe doesn't work
<Muttley> for the catch-all media viewing :)
<rsacherer> but the one in the marillat archives, Muttly, Lowe, thoes this one not work like a charm?
<Muttley> one interesting question. does anyone know a way to get mplayer/totem/xine to work with the win32 codecs on amd64 without a 32bit chroot?
<SurcouF> Muttley, what's the latest version of totem you tried ?
<Lowe> no it doesn't work either. But that's because of well..
<Deft> Muttley, I finf totem-xine with 140 plugins does the catch-all thing ok
<Muttley> SurcouF: umm, on 0.99.15.1-2 atm
<Muttley> (running debian amd64)
<rsacherer> I have a problem with totem ... it does not display the video (black canvas) where gxine works well :-(
<Lowe> when i try to install mplayer i get this
<rsacherer> but as gxine worked, i did not take to much care of it
<Lowe> damn it didn't copy!
<Muttley> Deft: I still have issues with totem, firstly the external subs and secondly every 3rd time I load it it comes up with a blue screen instead of video
<Deft> rsacherer, is that totem-gstreamer? moving to totem-xine should fix that
<Muttley> Deft: I do use totem for dvds
<rsacherer> Deft, ah, i will check this!
<Muttley> for that it is good
<Lowe> mplayer-k6:
<Lowe>  Depends: libarts but it is not installable or
<Lowe>  	libarts-alsa but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdirectfb8 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libdvdread2 but it is not installable
<Lowe>  Depends: libvorbis0 but it is not installable
<Muttley> (except the blue screen thing)
<Lowe> ^^ and they all do that
<SurcouF> Muttley, with sames codecs than mplayer ?
<Deft> Muttley, odd, it's the first time I run totem it's blue... I should probably look into it, but it's so much easier to just restart it
<rsacherer> another thing, i really would like to use ubuntu in my company also, but i did not found the nvidia packages, i have a nvidia FX5200 with dual head in my office and it would be nice to keep the dual-head configuration ;-)
<moyogo> Lowe: use deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<Muttley> SurcouF: well mplayer doesn't do it either. do get anything to run the win32 codecs I needed to install a 32bit chroot
<Lowe> moyogo i already have!
<rburton> rsacherer: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<lamont> moorning
<Muttley> SurcouF: most things are covered by native libraries, but qt and wmv don't work well without the win32 codecs
<moyogo> Lowe: and it doesn't work?
<Lowe> It doesn't work.
<Deft> Lowe, you might need universe for the dependencies...
<Muttley> Deft: it's just as easy for me to just run mplayer the first time and not worry about it maybe having a blue screen :)
<SurcouF> Muttley, so, you only need extra codecs
<sabdfl> rsacherer: the nvidia packages are coming
<Deft> Muttley, yeah, I can accept that; out of interest, do you use the nvidia x driver?
<moyogo> Lowe: weird
<Muttley> SurcouF: yeah, but the 64bit mplayer/totem/xine didn't want to play with the win32 codecs
<sabdfl> lamont: groeten
<Lowe> How many times do i need to say this, i have universe.
<Muttley> Deft: I do, I expect it's probably not totem's fault. but it's still a pain
<rburton> Lowe: and i've said before, that mplayer package needs updating for latest sid by the look of it
<moyogo> Lowe: what do you mean you have universe?
<SurcouF> Muttley, tell to theses codecs editor to publish a 64 bit edition ;-)
<rsacherer> sabdfl, ah, ok, nvidia coming sounds nice to me! ;-) but what's no regarding the full-time-ubunto thing? ;-)
<Deft> Lowe, then try try apt-get install libdvdread2, it really should be either in main or universe, because I had it without trying
<Lowe> <Deft> Lowe, you might need universe for the dependencies... << i was replying to this
<Muttley> SurcouF: hehe, I'll just write to apple... ;)
<sabdfl> rsacherer: we have room for more people, selected based on their contribution
<sabdfl> best way to join is to work within the constraints of your existing employment
<sabdfl> take on bounties and bugs, contribute packages, prove your capability
<sabdfl> and you will hear from us
<Deft> Lowe, actually, I have 3... possibly that mplayer package is out of date...
<thom> rsacherer: nvidia drivers are already in the restrcited component
<thom> rsacherer: package is called nvidia-glx
<Deft> rsacherer, you need nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules... probably
<rsacherer> sabdfl, great, seams a reasonable and fair way of doing things :-)
<Lowe> So it's out of date? is anyone gonna do anything about it or am i stuck with xine. :(
<rsacherer> thx thom and deft!
<SurcouF> Muttley, so, mplayer and xine uses sames codecs and ffmpeg too
<mwh_> Hello, I have just installed ubuntu, and I was looking for a way to install more languages, like I only got to choose my default locale
<Deft> Lowe, I know mplayer-nogui works, on debian at least
<mwh_> is there an easy way to install new languages? 
<Lowe> I get the same errors with it!
<Muttley> SurcouF: you mean the win32 codecs? yeah I think they all look in the same place for them
<SurcouF> Muttley, yeah
<Lowe> brb 
<Muttley> SurcouF: on my 32bit debian system at home I just installed the win32-codec package and mplayer/totem/xine would play quicktime or wmv 
<SurcouF> Muttley, with totem, you can install them directly
<SurcouF> Muttley, okay
<Capri> mwh_, do you think of more locales?
<mwh_> Capri, yes
<SurcouF> conclusion: mplayer isn't better than anothers players
<Lowe> yes it is
<Lowe> It pwns the rest.
<Lowe> I have 120Gb of anime, i should know.
<Muttley> SurcouF: it is better for subtitles
<Muttley> and I watch a lot of chinese films
<SurcouF> Lowe, do you have really use totem or xine ? 
<SurcouF> Muttley, do you read some DVDs ?
<Muttley> SurcouF: totem for dvds
<seb128> SurcouF: totem supports subtitles
<SurcouF> why ? ;-)
<moyogo> how do you use subtitles files in totem anyway?
<Lowe> I don't like totem or xine
<mwh_> Capri, do you know how to install more locales?
<SurcouF> seb128, I know
<Muttley> SurcouF: eye candy
<seb128> oups
<SurcouF> Muttley, no 
<seb128> Muttley: totem supports subtitles
<Capri> mwh_, I think it is the debian way.
<SurcouF> because totem and xine supports DVD menus
<Muttley> seb128: external subtitle files?
<mwh_> Capri, please explain
<Deft> Lowe, well, marillat's mplayer says it depends on libvorbis0a, and that should be the latest version, you could try enforcing a particular distro with apt-get (-t ...)
<SurcouF> mplayer doesn't not
<rburton> mwh_: dpkg-reconfigur locales
<seb128> yes
<Capri> mwh_, one moment I have to check it myself...
<Mayday> gthumb hangs when i try to import from my usb camera :(
<Muttley> SurcouF: yeah, eye candy. that's all dvd menus are
<mwh_> rburton, aha, ill look into it
<SurcouF> Muttley, not only eye candy
<Muttley> seb128: since when?
<cgdef> I can't mount reiserfs4 volumes does the kernel has support for them?
<pitti> thom: Your hal upload invalidated my pending patch :-) I have to wait for mdz to get up...
<seb128> Muttley: long time
<Muttley> seb128: automatically?
<cgdef> I ment reiser4
<seb128> Muttley:  totem file:///file.avi#subtitle:file.sub
<Muttley> ugh
<Muttley> no
<thom> pitti: heh, sorry. does it really conflict?
<Muttley> then
<SurcouF> I like to watch extras from DVD
<moyogo> seb128: yeah, but how do you do it from the gui?
<pitti> thom: no, I suppose not. No need to excuse, just funny
<Muttley> seb128: that's just like xine, not automatic
<mwh_> rburton, that seems to be the way
<thom> pitti: :-)
<SurcouF> so
<pitti> thom: but it takes a lot of work to tame this beast
<seb128> moyogo: you don't, that doesn't fit with the "simple guy" 
<thom> yeah
<mwh_> rburton: Thank you
<SurcouF> mplayer doesn't have a pretty gui, so what ?
<seb128> gui even
* rburton grumbes at pointless media player arguments
<seb128> Muttley: yeah but you can read subtitles :)
<noda> Wow, lots of people here :)
<cgdef> the thing is that the mkfs.reiser4 binary is installed so I assumed that the support to mount the file system would also be there
<Muttley> seb128: yeah, not the point though
<moyogo> hmmm, i find mplayer useful for a few things, sometimes xine is better
<moyogo> totem is just eye candy
<noda> My laptop seems to freeze when I press the "lid" button... any ideas? I mean, even *suspend* works (and I've never had it working before)
<Muttley> seb128: it still works like xine. they should make it automatic and it blows most my reasons for using mplayer out the water
<cgdef> however I get an error message that the file system is unsupported when I try to mount the drive
<SurcouF> Lowe, why don't you like totem or xine ?
<cgdef> the name of the FS in fstab is reiser4 right?
<Lowe> Because they suck. No seriously they play my anime like shit.
<SurcouF> moyogo, totem can use xine or gstreamer as backend
<SurcouF> xine can't
<SurcouF> mplayer can't
<daniels> .
<Muttley> SurcouF: I tried the gstreamer backend for totem a few weeks back and it just didn't work very well at all
<rburton> daniels: isn't this pleasant?
<ldexter> hi world
<moyogo> i wish totem had an advanced menu
<SurcouF> Lowe, what anime ?
<ldexter> anybody have screenshots of default ubuntu install?
<daniels> rburton: yeah, just accidentally whacked the wrong key. how's things?
<moyogo> with video controls (contrast, etc.) and subtitles
<SurcouF> Muttley, gstreamer is young ;-)
<rburton> moyogo: erm, contrast/colour etc is in totem
<rburton> daniels: not bad. finally saw Shaun Of The Dead so things are looking up. you?
<Lowe> All my anime! look i don't have to explain to you why i think it sucks, i want to use mplayer and that's all that matters.
<daniels> rburton: neat. not too badly myself.
<SurcouF> Lowe, so, do it yourself
<rburton> Lowe: fine, but its not in ubuntu, its not in debian, so you have to install it yourself. live with it.
<noda> I can chmod -x /etc/acpi/lid.sh but it still crashes when I press the lid button
<steve2> ldexter: linuxbeta has about 80 :P
<Muttley> SurcouF: yes, but I'm not going to hinder my viewing pleasure in order to be on the bleeding edge :)
<cgdef> Lowe: you know installing mplayer shouldn't be that hard
<Lowe> I did compile from source, but i get even more errors. When i try to ply a file. -_-
<SurcouF> Muttley, do you have a girlfriend ? ;-)
<Muttley> I'm sure gstreamer is going to whip the crap out of mplayer and xine one day
<noda> Use marillat's repository (I think)
<Muttley> SurcouF: yup
<cgdef> I've done it before but totem performs better for me so I don't use mplayer on this machine anymore
<Muttley> SurcouF: A/S/L??!! ;)
<SurcouF> Muttley, what she want to like: totem, xine or mplayer ? ;-)
<Muttley> SurcouF: she likes mplayer because it plays chinese movies with the sub files easily :)
<SurcouF> more easier than totem ? ;-)
<cgdef> well if you setup totem it'll play your sub files easily
<Muttley> SurcouF: yes
<Muttley> SurcouF: double click easy :)
<Muttley> cgdef: how?
<SurcouF> Muttley, with totem too
<ldexter> steve2: thank you :-)
<Muttley> how, please tell me how. because I don't dislike totem, I just couldn't get it to do what I needed
<cgdef> totem should automatically play the sub file if it has the same name as your avi and is in the same folder
<Treenaks> I think it should show the sub file in the menu, but not play it by default, unless you clicked the sub file instead of the avi
<Mithrandir> lifeless: mail sent, sorry for the delay.
<cgdef> also it is possible that totem does not support the type of sub file that you are using but I hightly doubt that mplayer will if totem doesn't
<lifeless> Mithrandir: no stress.. thanks
<lifeless> do you have autoconf+automake+libtool+build-essential installed ?
<lifeless> Oh, and arch would be useful too.
<lifeless> :)
<Lowe> mplayer supports everything i have thrown at it. the rest fail miserably.
<Mithrandir> lifeless: what automake?
<Mithrandir> as in, which version?
<SurcouF> Lowe, totem supports everything I have thrown at it.
<Muttley> cgdef: really? cool. how long has that been in because I'm sure I tried it recently and still had no luck. will try that out as soon as I get home. thanks
<SurcouF> so
<Lowe> And your point?
<pitti> jamesh: regarding the memory leak: so gtk_tree_store_set() will not take the gchar* itself, but copy it?
<Lowe> mplayer suits my needs the rest don't.
<SurcouF> I don't look chinese animes with subtitles ;-)
<lifeless> Mithrandir: latest is fine.
<Lowe> What? in english please?
<cgdef> Muttley: for a couple of sub releases I think I'll test it in a sec to make sure that it works like I remember it ;)
<Mithrandir> lifeless: ok, done
<mwh_> ok, the translations for all locales seems to be installed .. hmm
<Lowe> And most anime is actually japanese, not chinese.
<SurcouF> Lowe, I much like translated movies than originals
<cgdef> crap can't get access to my drive
<Lowe> All my anime is subbed.
<pitti> jamesh: If the string returned by gtk_tree_model_get() must be freed again, then I (or you) discovered a host of memory leaks
<cgdef> for some reason ubuntu mounts all my drives that are not *linux* type as being readable only by root
<lifeless> Mithrandir: cool! thanks!
<Mithrandir> lifeless: it's on my home DSL, so it might be a bit high-latency, but should otherwise be fine.
<sabdfl> comments please: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<Deft> ubuntu team: are there any plans for a gui for selecting what services start up at boot?
<Stik> Anyone tried running this ubuntu in vmware?
<Kinnison> Stik: I had problems during debootstrap
<Kinnison> Stik: with base-passwd I think
<Kinnison> qemu can install and run it fine though
<sabdfl> Deft: we've discussed restructing the boot service startup scripts for hoary, but it hasn't been committed to as a feature goal yet
<cgdef> kinda stupid question but how do you report a bug
<Stik> Hmmm wanna try it out
<Stik> Don't feel like busting a perfectly good slack box to do so though lol
<Kamion> cgdef: URL in topic, create account, hit the "New" link
<cgdef> Kamion: which one of the many urls in the topic
<Lowe> Don't you just hate family? there so annoying. -_-
<Kinnison> cgdef: the one titled 'Bugs:'
<Kamion> cgdef: the one with "Bugs:" in front of it :-)
<Deft> sabdfl, do you want a bug filed? What I would imagine would be a far simplified version of the gnome-system-tools service app, but without runlevels mentioned, and without basic system services (udev, hal, mount...) shown at all, so the user would just be able to select apache, nfs-kernel-server and so on, to be started at runlevel2 and, stopped on shutdown
<cgdef> lol yeah I guess I better wake up
<cgdef> sorry guys
<sabdfl> Deft: please file a bug
<sabdfl> cgdef: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<fabbione> hey laotse
<laotse> hey fabbione, what's up man
<fabbione> laotse: pretty happy.. i thing i manage to fix the Xv extensions on the nv driver
<fabbione> i am sending out emails to get stuff tested
<laotse> fabbione sweet :)
<laotse> fabbione I'm just reading emails and seeing if my batch jobs finished running over the weekend. monday sucks.
<fabbione> laotse: i think someone has to change the term of Maintaining Xfree86 into "I am doing a few hours of BDSM with Xfree86"
<fabbione> laotse: ehehe
<Kamion> (and it's on top)
<laotse> fabbione hahahaha
<moyogo> hmmm
<laotse> fabbione I get to play "rewrite someone's broken project from scatch" this week; I feel your pain
<Treenaks> laotse: what? rewrite X from scratch?
<fabbione> Kamion: ehehe
<moyogo> sometimes the rhythmbox tray icon doesn't work
<laotse> Treenaks hahaha, hell no :)
<laotse> fabbione hold on, my favorite table at the coffee shop just freed up. time to grab it.
<laotse> damn. too slow.
<fabbione> laotse: still working from the coffee shop?
<laotse> fabbione yeah. my life is hell ;)
<fabbione> laotse: AOhell? ;)
<laotse> fabbione shhhhhh. hehe.
<fabbione> brb
<fabbione> i need some more coffee
<laotse> fabbione fix a dark roast w/ 3 shots of espresso in it.
<laotse> fabbione good stuff :)
<_axel> hi, isnt package gda2-postgres available in ubuntu? i have libgda2-1 and libgda2-dev and i seem to have /usr/lib/libgda/providers/libgda-postgres.a, but gda2-postgres is unavailable and my app says it cant find the gda postgres provider...
<HrdwrBoB> _axel: have you got universe in your sources.list?
<_axel> hmm no, i try to stick to the core set
<_axel> but i guess i'll have to pull it from universe
<_axel> i find it weird that gda is not fully in 'main' though
<HrdwrBoB> well main is really only essential stuff (especially at the moment)
<HrdwrBoB> if it's something that a lot of people will use you could file a bug report marked as enhancement
<_axel> will do
<_axel> hmm, how do i enable java in firefox? i really need it to sign up for my uni online and only have one hour left
<_axel> any help would be greatly appreciated
<jdub> _axel: there are some suggestions in the wiki
<fabbione> _axel: deb http://jrfonseca.dyndns.org/debian ./
<jdub> we don't ship java
<fabbione> add that like to /etc/apt/sources.list
<_axel> i know
<_axel> even a dirty tarball would do for now
<fabbione> _axel: well it works here with that debian packages
<_axel> k
* _axel adds deb line
<Se7h> doesn't ubuntu has cvs ?
<Kamion> Se7h: it's on the CD but not installed by default
<_axel> fabbione: what package do i have to choose?
<_axel> j2re1.4?
<fabbione> _axel: hold on a sec :-)
<fabbione> yeah that one
<_axel> k
<Se7h> Kamion oh ok
<_axel> leeching now, thanks
<Se7h> well it should cause its useful
<_axel> i hope that works otherwise im fscked :P
<fabbione> _axel: no problem
<fabbione> _axel: well it's not the most recent version of java, but it works fine here
<fabbione> _axel: if it doesn't for firefox, fire up mozilla.
<_axel> should work i guess
<_axel> i'll send hate mail to lousy uni sysadmins for forcing java on students
<_axel> without previous warnings (used to work with plain javascript before)
<laotse> _axel haha. if you ask me personally, you can do so much with a dhtml front end now, I fail to see the need to force java front ends on people
<Kamion> Se7h: deliberate decision, putting it on the CD but not installing it by default was the best compromise
<jdub> dudes
<jdub> http://www.gnome.org/~carlosg/stuff/gst/shares-admin-in-action.png
<jdub> http://carlosgc.linups.org/gnome/disks-admin-format.html
<jdub> ^ might be ready for hoary :-)
<rburton> hm, interesting
<Capri> Do anyone know some link to documentation about the changes between Debian to Ubuntu packaging?
<HrdwrBoB> jdthood: nice
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> jdub
<rburton> Capri: the changelogs will tell you everything, /usr/share/*/changelog.Debian.gz
<Mithrandir> I want EVMS support into something like that.
<jdub> Mithrandir: heh
<jdub> Capri: no changes
<Mithrandir> jdub: I don't have any boxes running without EVMS, I think.
<Capri> rburton, I want to know what I have to do to use a Debian source package in Ubuntu? Just rebuild it?
<Mithrandir> at least none of my personal ones.
<Treenaks> Capri: just dpkg -i it?
<vincent> jdub: and that :) ? http://tigert.gimp.org/log/files/uploads/gnome-notification-rss-distractor_v2.png
<plovs_> jdub, very nice, especially the nfs shares!
<jdub> vincent: maybe ;)
<Mithrandir> vincent: scary.
<Kamion> Capri: we haven't done anything to the source package format
<Capri> Kamion, ok, thanks.
* Not_Here now rests in peace. (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
<pitti> Does anybody know how to set the label of a partition?
<rburton> e2label, etc
<pitti> rburton: for VFAT?
<rburton> pitti: hm, dunno
<pitti> rburton: mkfs.vfat supports this, but actually I did not want to kill my usb stick content for that...
<jdub> i think mkfs.vfat will do it non-destructively, from memroy
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<plovs_> pitti, since I have no complaints whatsoever about my usb-keys, my digital camera does not automount :)
<pitti> plovs_: which type?
<plovs_> pitti, trust 350ft supported by gtkam not by gthump
<plovs_> pitti, no filesystem or anything detected
<pitti> plovs_: ugh. What does the Device Manager say to this?
<pitti> plovs_: does it support usb-storage in the first place? Or gphoto only?
<plovs_> pitti, Device Manager sees it, photo only
<plovs_> gphoto
<plovs_> pitti, ugh,ugh is more like it
<pitti> plovs_: if the camera cannot be handled like a hard disk, then you have to rely on gthumb to import the photos
<plovs_> pitti, that works ok, but would it be possible to automagically have gtkam start when I plug it in?
<pitti> plovs_: not for Warty any more, I'm afraid
<pitti> plovs_: The difficult thing is that you cannot really tell from the kernel logs that this unknown USB device is a camera
<pitti> plovs_: it causes a device to appear in /proc/bus/usb/..., but does not tell much about itself
<pitti> plovs_: does Device Manager say anything that looks like a generic "camera"?
<mxpxpod> hey guys
<Cardador> pitti: i have the same problem with an hp photosmart 620
<plovs_> pitti,  just vendor and product (it was a not so very expensive camera :) )
<pitti> Cardador: same answer, I'm afraid
<Cardador> i can import photos with gthumb
<Cardador> but it doens auto mount
<Cardador> *doenst
<Cardador> lol doesnt
<pitti> Cardador, plovs_: I just got an idea how to detect these beasts automatically
<pitti> but it involves too many changes for Warty
<Cardador> i had it working in debian sid
<rburton> i thought dvm detected dcim folders and marked the device as a camera
<pitti> so I guess we have to wait until after the Warty release for that
<pitti> rburton: yes, but only for usb-storage devices
<rburton> pitti: ah ok] 
<pitti> Cardador: you mean sid automatically detected the camera and opened gthumb to import the pictures?
<Cardador> with gphoto
<mxpxpod> has anyone figured out why evo launches it's own spamassassin daemon on ubuntu even though the system has one started?
<pitti> Cardador: gphoto/gthumb should work in Warty as well
<Cardador> hmm in sid i had to do some comand line hacking
<Cardador> to get it to work
<Cardador> maybe ill try the same in ubuntu
<pitti> Cardador: I suppose you wrote a hotplug script
<Cardador> i just followed an howto :)
<pitti> Cardador: Warty also includes one, but just to allow access to the camerafor normal users
<housetier> where is the "how do I help" page?
<Cardador> pitti: http://www.gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html
<pitti> Cardador: right
<pitti> Cardador: Warty does that by default
<Cardador> by default? so how come it does not automount?
<pitti> Cardador: in hoary, this script could send a dbus message to gnome, which then opens gthumb
<mxpxpod> also, why wasn't the gnome-media package built with the cdda stuff?
<sabdfl> comments please on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/maintainers
<pitti> Cardador, plovs_: can one of you please submit a bug report about this? (set the other as CC)
<Cardador> dont have time now, im at work ;)
<plovs_> pitti,  bug report for what?
<pitti> plovs_: for automatically calling gthumb when you plug in your camera
<pitti> sabdfl: sounds good and documents existing practice :-)
<housetier> I'd fail at " high work rate and productivity"
<Kamion> sabdfl: I like it
<Kamion> sabdfl: it might be worth coming up with some language about change review / mentoring / something like that, particularly for new maintainers
<sabdfl> think i need to add something about full time employment?
<Deft> Has anyone considered a simplified package manager, one that only list usable applications, rather than all packages (ie. not libraries, -devs etc), and presents them in a clear, categorised way; preferably with icons and such
<sabdfl> Kamion: ok
<plovs_> pitti, could it call something else as well? instead of gthumb (I would prefer gtkam)
<pitti> plovs_: sure, just tell your wishes in the bug report
<rcaskey> A simplified package manager would be Good(TM)
<plovs_> pitti, ok, of writing a report
<pitti> rcaskey: even simpler than synaptic?
<jdub> rcaskey: coming in Hoary :-)
<jdub> pitti: *yes* :)
<rcaskey> Although I would prefer Synaptic be adapted
<rcaskey> can't you just add a tag to existing packages (enduser)?
<sabdfl> Deft: yes, we'll have this for Hoary, it will list only applications in main (supported, with security fixes)
<rcaskey> but a security update applet needs to get done
<jdub> that's also coming in hoary
<Deft> sabdfl, great, but could third party's apps from other archives get added?
<rcaskey> hopefully 2.10 will get the noticiation spec banged out
<jdub> Deft: it'll only list stuff from supported
<rcaskey> I guess there is really no reason for it to be an applet though
<sabdfl> Deft: hmm... so you'd like it to be possible for stuff from other archives to show up there?
<Kamion> sabdfl: you mean something like when you'll consider employing new staff, or the relative status of core team vs. non-Canonical maintainers (hopefully as equal as possible), or ...?
<jdub> Deft: if users know enough to want to go down the universe path, they can do so with synaptic or so on. :-)
<rcaskey> I've been thinking there needs to be a simple way to add sources so that security updates can be done for all apps
<rcaskey> and optional upgraes displayed
<Deft> sabdfl, best would be if you could certify apps in some way, so synaptic would check for applications in all repositories loaded, to find ones that match a list set by ubuntu
<rcaskey> a single click to add the repo, apt-get install the software, etc
<sabdfl> Deft: any reason why we would not simply move those apps to main if we were satisfied that they met the required standard?
<Kamion> ha, sabdfl beat me to it
<pitti> plovs_: when writing the bug, can you please assign it to me? (martin.pitt@canonical.com)
* Mirno is away: je re
<Deft> rcaskey, that would be very useful too, would allow software on cds more easily too, if a whole apt archive could be put on a cd and installed from easily
<Deft> sabdfl, I'm trying to think of commercial apps too
<rcaskey> Also, it would help if it was possible to install a .deb with simple click click clicking
<Phated> It is possible. *click click click* dpkg -i.
<rcaskey> That way every app author wouldn't need to put up a respotiroy
<Kamion> Deft: apt archives on CDs are pretty easy to do
<rcaskey> Phated: I know that, but the average ubuntu user doesn't
<jdub> rcaskey: that's doable (there's a nautilus extension for dpkg information too), but ideally, users would not ever need to deal with .deb files
<jdub> rcaskey: repositories are the way to provide packages in an easy to use fashion
<Phated> rcaskey: It should be basic based-on-Debian info, IMO.
<Deft> Kamion, but they are not that easy to install from, because the user has to use apt-cdrom or whatever
<Kamion> yeah, if people have to deal with .deb files then they have to deal with dependencies
<fabbione> more than dpkg -i <package>, i would opt for apt-get install <package>
<fabbione> Kamion: exactly my point :-)
<rcaskey> jdub: Yeah, I can kinda dig that
<Se7h> need some help here
<Se7h> seth@devil /tmp/gcc-3.3.2 $ ./configure
<Se7h> Configuring for a i686-pc-linux-gnu host.
<Se7h> Created "Makefile" in /tmp/gcc-3.3.2 using "mt-frag"
<Se7h> ./configure: line 8: cc: command not found
<Se7h> *** The command 'cc -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
<Se7h> *** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.
<rcaskey> If you click a deb which has external deps apt knows about that don't conflict, you should be able to click and install real easy like
<Kamion> Deft: should be possible to wire that into Synaptic -> Preferences -> Repositories -> New in a nicer way
<Deft> Kamion, if they could just put in the cd, and tell synaptic "This cd is an apt source", they could install from it instantly; if the apps on the cd could also show up in a new application-level package manager, a user could just click on the app icon in that list, and go
<pitti> thom: didn't you upload hal 1ubuntu11 recently?
<pitti> thom: it's still not in the archive and I need to fix two bugs in hal
<Kamion> rcaskey: you'd have to fake up a repository on the fly or something ...
<jdub> Kamion: is there some kind of downloadable metadata file that could be interpreted into a source line?
<Kamion> (otherwise apt can't do all the actions simultaneously)
<Kamion> jdub: not to my knowledge
<thom>  hal | 0.2.92-1ubuntu11 |         warty | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<rcaskey> Kamion: well you could just query the reqs on the package(s), apt-get install those, then dpkg -i the debs
<jdub> Kamion: you could just provide a ".debsrc" file or something, which would be consumed by easyinstaller/synaptic
<Kamion> jdub: if you have the URL to the repository, you can parse it into the repository
<Kamion> rcaskey: you really want to take the repository approach
<jdub> although
<thom> pitti: ^
<rcaskey> Kamion: I think both should be done
<Kamion> rcaskey: there are too many corner cases otherwise
<jdub> we have to really seriously consider why we're trying to optimise for numerous repositories
<Kamion> rcaskey: and you end up duplicating too much code
<Kamion> er, "parse it into the sources.list line" above
<pitti> thom: I use the German mirror. Obviously it did not propagate there yet
<pitti> thom: thanks
<jdub> sabdfl: mail for you on sounder
<Phated> Why not something that told dpkg to ask apt to download needed deps when dpkgg -i was invoked and unmet dependencies were found? It must be possible -somehow-.
<jdub> Phated: better to have apt support file installation
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> hmmm.. 83.6MB of upgrades already
<jdub> Phated: so it can do it, and invoke dpkg, etc.
<Kamion> Phated: layering violation; that's apt's job
<Phated> jdub: True.
<rcaskey> jdub: making an easy way to click and add subscriptions would probably make software makers rather happy
<Deft> I reckon I'll try and write out a few scenarios for software installation, see if I can draw it together somehow (yes, I'm bored)
<Kamion> rcaskey: there's a limit to how much we want to make proprietary software authors happy, though
<rcaskey> add a handler for an xml doc to add it to the sources.list and an easy add/remove software util
<rcaskey> Kamion: I think this benefits everyone
<Kamion> it would be much better for the software in question to be free, and then we could have it in Ubuntu
<az[a] zel_ubuntu> Mandrake's urpmi can install from files already on your system and still resolve dependencies :)
<Lowe> Yeah that was one thing i liked about mandrake
<Lowe> but still it's too slow.
<Kamion> there's no particular reason why apt couldn't look at a .deb and internally treat its control information as a Packages file, as far as I know; somebody just needs to write the code
<plovs_> pitti, under what component should I file it, hal?
<scarynetworkguy> WTF is wrong with just letting apt does it's job?
<pitti> plovs_: it does not really matter, but something with gphoto
<rcaskey> And there probably is some need for various repos in sources.list that can't be easily removed
<rcaskey> (security updates, drivers that should be removed via device manager, etc)
<Kamion> scarynetworkguy: this is a situation that apt doesn't support currently, unless you fake up a repository on the fly
<plovs_> pitti, libgphoto2?
<pitti> plovs_: yes
<plovs_> pitti, my first bug-report ever: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1509 :-)
<pitti> plovs_: looks good, thank you!
<pitti> plovs_: using bugzilla has the advantage that information is not lost and you get notified of changes
<jdub> tseng: around?
<tseng> jdub: yep
<jdub> tseng: have you seen tomboy?
<tseng> jdub: yes
<jdub> tseng: thinking of packaging it? :)
<tseng> yep
<jdub> tseng: might be a simple, first one
<jdub> rad :-)
<jdub> ping if you need a hand
<jdub> lots of help here :)
<tseng> later today perhaps
<tseng> ill have to rtfm on this one
<jdub> :-)
<jdub> read the new maintainer's guide?
<tseng> right.
<cgdef> how do you change the protocol - application association in gnome 2.8
<cgdef> I am trying to associate xchat with irc links
<cgdef> but the tool no longer exists
<cgdef> the mime modification thing that used to be in 2.6
<falkryn> hi, i was wondering, as compared to Debian's menu system, where apt-installed apps will be autopopulated, is there any plans for something similar in Ubuntu?
<rburton> i thought that worked
<falkryn> so for instance, in fluxbox, gnome, whatever, I install app foo, the menu will update itself to reflect that?
<Keybuk> falkryn: gui apps in supported should contain freedesktop .desktop files that will add it to the Applications menu itself
<rburton> yep, works for me
<falkryn> maybe I'm thinking of those apps in universe
<Lowe> Test* did my connection die?
<falkryn> another quick question, how come I'm seeing a number of packages where it will list foo-data, but no foo?
<Lowe> i guess not
<falkryn> stupid example, but like frozen-bubble for instance
<Cardador> hello. will it be possible to upgrade ubuntu to the next version with apt? or will i need to do a fresh install?
<Keybuk> Cardador: upgrade
<Lowe> I think it would be best to fresh install though
<Treenaks> will it be possible to upgrade sarge to ubuntu? :)
<Keybuk> you'd just change warty in your sources.list to hoary, and apt-get dist-upgrade
<tseng> and hope for the best
<Keybuk> Lowe: there's no particular reason to do that ... we'll test upgrades *very* thoroughly
<Treenaks> Lowe: no, upgrades tend to work well with debian-based distibutions
<Cardador> Keybuk: tyt
<Cardador> ty
<Lowe> Yeah but nothing beats a fresh install
<Keybuk> Treenaks: it's a bit trickier ... some ubuntu packages are older than sarge, some newer; it can be done through pinning and a bit of magic
<Keybuk> Lowe: really?  shouldn't be *any* difference
<lamont> falkryn: thank you.
<Lowe> Well i will be doing a fresh install when final comes out.
<Keybuk> I think this box ran slink when it was first installed
* lamont kicks frozen-bubble
<falkryn> lamont: what did I do?
<lamont> you noticed
<falkryn> oh, not supposed to be that way in the packages?
<lamont> if you see any more where there are arch: all packages and no arch: i386 packages (from the same source package), please squawk.
<lamont> arch: all without ppc or amd64 is more understandable.
<npmccallum> lamont: when I get some free time, I'm going to make a package of monkey-bubble :)
<rcaskey> was slink 2.0?
<rcaskey> or 2.1
<falkryn> ok, starfighter too.
<Phated> 2.1.
<rcaskey> what was 2.0?
<Keybuk> hamm was 2.0 ?
<rcaskey> ahh
<Keybuk> bo, rex, hamm, slink, potato, woody, sarge ... I think
<Keybuk> unless my brain fails me
<Phated> Hamm.
<rcaskey> I remember a guy off #QuakeEd sent me Hamm disks
<rcaskey> including contrib
<Phated> buzz, bo, rex, hamm, slink, potato, woody, sarge, sid, ethc.
<Phated> etch*
<Treenaks> Phated: sid won't be released.. it'll be sid forever
<Lowe> I'm bored..
<Phated> Treenaks: Oh yeah, thought I'd throw it in anyway.
<rcaskey> sid = S till I n D evelopment
<Treenaks> no, sid is the evil boy nextdoor :)
<Kamion> rcaskey: that's a retcon :)
<lamont> Phated: s/sid,//
<lamont> sid never releases
<Phated> lamont: Yes, so it's been pointed out.
<lamont> Treenaks: s/evil/unreleaseable/
<Treenaks> lamont: uh.. watch toy story :)
<tseng> some day we'll run out of obvious characters
<Phated> There's always mom and dad.
<tseng> hah
<tseng> partyguest7
<lamont> Treenaks: yeah, exactly.  evil, unreleasable boy next door who should never be let out of the house...
<tseng> assistanttomrlightyear
<Phated> LGM#1, LGM#2... LGM#459...
<lamont> falkryn: frozen-bubble, starfighter have been given the tender loving clubbing that they needed...
<Keybuk> tseng: Pixar release new movies faster than Debian release new versions
<lamont> (fwiw, the i386 buildd's build arch all, hence all+!i386 is a bad state, and requires TLC...)
<tseng> Keybuk: it wouldnt be the same if one day we found Nemo
<Keybuk> there's still Toy Story 2, A Bug's Life and  Monsters Inc before Nemo
<nemo> oh sure
<tseng> hahaha
<falkryn> lamont: thanks, may be a pattern but I've particularly noticed it with the games section in universe.  (supertux is another), I didn't know if there was some license reason or something
<Keybuk> at least Ubuntu just has to worry about running out of adjectives :p
<lamont> falkryn: how they got that way is a long story...  fixing them is fairly trivial, but takes a firm hand...
* lamont loves opensource
<lamont> mdz/jdub alive yet?
<jdub> yeah
<lamont> 468 - we calling that normal or crit?  some nice man took my rant and debugged it while I slept. :-)
<lamont> (move 3 lines, change 1)
<lamont> debian 226443 has the patch
<jdub> BLAST THOSE CRITTERS!
<lamont> and acutally, snapping from debian may be an option, gotta look at what ubuntu[12]  have in them.
<jdub> lamont: can you check those out and add comments?
<lamont> yeah
<jdub> thanks! :)
<lamont> jdub: initscripts prettying.
<lamont> so either -7ubuntu3, or -8ubuntu1.  damn forks
<Kamion> lamont: let me know when you're happy for something to be pushed into sarge
<Deft> package installation: http://www.ecs.soton.ac.uk/~psh103/temp/packages.txt (sounded so much easier at the start...)
<lamont> Kamion: it'll hit sid urg=high
<lamont> 2.12-8 has just that one change from 2.12-7
<lamont> did you want an email to -release for sarge?
<Kamion> lamont: yes, but util-linux is frozen
<Kamion> lamont: so it will need to be pushed by hand
<lamont> Kamion: true... Just trying to be consistant.. :-)
<Kamion> yeah, mail -release please
<Kamion> ok, time to get coffee and attack #1337 I think
<lamont> jdub: less work for me if we (now, probably not later...) if I just do -7ubuntu3
<Kamion> it's actually kind of depressing to own bug #1337 :P
<laotse> Kamion :)
<fabbione> hey guys
<laotse> hi fabbione
<fabbione> i am searching for some help...
<fabbione> basically i would like to change my mail setup and be MUA indipendent
<fabbione> i already run imap, but what i would like to do is to be able to filter mails outside the mua
* lamont uploads 2.12-8 to debian, checks on fabbione's build
<fabbione> i think something like procmail would do..
<Kamion> fabbione: procmail or similar?
<petemc> fabbione: exim filter is quite nice
<Kamion> there's maildrop too
<fabbione> Kamion: yes.. i am really searching for something simple to setup and maintain
<lamont> fabbione: another 25-40 min or so
<fabbione> petemc: i use postfix
<petemc> not much good to you then :)
<Kamion> procmail takes some deep staring at the manual to work out how it works, and then suddenly it becomes totally obvious
<fabbione> lamont: fine for me.. i dedicated 4 days on it.. hour more or hour less isn't an issue :-)
<lamont> fabbione: procmail is your friend, see mailbox_command in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<thom> i use Mail::Audit, but fabio doesn't talk perl :-)
<Kamion> hard to set up, easy to maintain
<fabbione> so either maildrop or procmail
<Kamion> its code is utterly vile yet somehow it's never ever gone wrong for me
<fabbione> any other suggestions?
<fabbione> lamont: yeps.. i saw that already.. i have one user in my system that gets mail via procmail
<fabbione> (sks keyserver)
<fabbione> thom: no more perl crap thanks :-)
<petemc> what about sieve?
<lamont> Kamion: mail sent
<elim> how do i adjust the brightness? (my mac doesn't have any manual tuning buttons) 
* Mirno is back (gone 00:59:53)
<elim> how do i adjust the brightness? (my mac doesn't have any manual tuning buttons) 
<chutwig> good morning internet compatriots
<fabbione> petemc: sieve?
<elim> good afternoon 4:09 here
<petemc> fabbione: yeah, its what exim filter is based on, seems like fairly simple syntax
<petemc> fabbione: http://www.cyrusoft.com/sieve/
<fabbione> petemc: i think i will start looking into procmail first
<petemc> fair dos
<fabbione> it has been the majority of the answers here ;)
<petemc> :)
<fabbione> lamont: is it safe to use the .forward to relay mails from postfix to procmail, without playing around with postfix config?
<Kamion> lamont: ta
<fabbione> i am in the situation that i really don't want to break anything
<fabbione> Kamion: do you think you can send a .procmail example?
<jdub> sieve is cool :)
<fabbione> Kamion: a complex one would be fine to see different tricks
<lamont> jdub: 468 updated
<Kamion> fabbione: I can mail you my .procmailrc, I guess ...
<Kamion> dunno how illuminating it'll be :)
<lamont> fabbione: yeah.
<fabbione> Kamion: if you can.. otherwise don't worry
<fabbione> i am not going to steal "s3cr3t5" ;)
<fabbione> lamont: thanks
<Kamion> fabbione: sent
<fabbione> Kamion: rocking!
<Kamion> nah, nothing secret in my .procmailrc
<flex> hi
<jdub> lamont: just gave approve comment
<lamont> damn.  now I have to do _that_ too... :-)
<Kamion> debian-installer-utils |       1.06 |      unstable | source
<Kamion> debian-installer-utils |       0.56 |         warty | source
<lamont> gonna go start a warty cold-install to work on reproducing the postfix bitches
<Kamion> this is going to be awkward ...
<lamont> er, bugs.
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> 1510 is interesting
<Mitario> hello everyone
<seb128> hey Mitario 
<Mitario> seb128, jdub, trashapplet is in gnome-applets :)
<flex> can anyone tell me how to solve "unable to mount root fs on unknown-block" problem with 2.6.8.1 kernel? im googling all day and found nothing
<seb128> Mitario: rocks
<seb128> Mitario: I can bug report now ? :p
<Tomcat_> Is there any way to add a new menu to GNOME easily? I want a new menu with my own apps in it...
<jdub> Mitario: woooo :)
* jdub dances ;)
<Mitario> seb128, i don't know yet :) but Riff is going to add the bugzilla component, I don't know if it's already been added :)
<Mitario> jdub, :)
* jdub falls over a chair.
<seb128> Mitario: the current standalone CVS is ok ? I'll do a package with this one for the moment
<yam> this warty release is damn good
* thom blinks
<Mitario> seb128, jep, should be the same as the ubuntu trash applet
<thom> moz 1.0PR is 60MB bigger than 0.93
<jdub> thom: that so has to be a tarball inside a tarball error ;)
<jdub> thom: they said it was smaller!
<Mitario> hmm
<BluMax> .
<BluMax> .
* Mitario is thinking about implementing tigert's notification thingies
<thom> hahaha
<thom> jdub: they left the CVS directories in the 1.0PR tarball
<thom> it's now 4MB smaller than 0.93 ;-)
<jdub> haha
<jdub> "woops"
<fabbione> Kamion: to which email address did you send the file?
<fabbione> Kamion: i didn't get anything here
<BluMax> .
<sabdfl> i've made a few more tweaks to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/maintainers please let me know directly if there's anything else i need to cover at this stage
<Mitario> hmmm ubuntu maintainers, is that a fun job? :-)
<Kamion> fabbione: fabbione@fabbione.net
<WW> I've got a few questions about kernel messages that occur while booting...
<fabbione> Kamion: i didn't get anything here...
<fabbione> ah ok
<WW> What is "hw_random"?  Is this something to do with a hardware random number generator?
<fabbione> it's stocked in the spamfilter queue
<fabbione> with a really really weird error
<Kamion> fabbione: 2004-09-20 16:17:22 1C9Pur-0008PV-00 => fabbione@fabbione.net R=lookuphost T=smtp H=trider-g7.fabbione.net [212.242.190.82]  C="250 Ok: queued as 593354F1B"
<jordi> WW: give more context
<Kamion> WW: see Documentation/hw_random.txt in the kernel
<Kamion>         Hardware driver for Intel/AMD/VIA Random Number Generators (RNG)
<fabbione> (host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]  said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=24109-04-8, decoding2-get-file-types FAILED: 'file' utility (/usr/bin/file) failed, status=255 (65280 ) at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 3852. (in reply to end of DATA command))
<fabbione> Kamion: that's the error :-)
<Kamion> fabbione: the .procmailrc was an attachment, I guess file choked on it?
<tseng> jdub: hm is there a printable version of the new maint guide
<Se7h> i'll put my question here to
<Se7h> /usr/include/asm/smp.h:73:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory
<Se7h> hostfunc.c:37:27: linux/wrapper.h: No such file or directory
<Se7h> hostfunc.c:103: error: parse error before "agp_memory"
<Se7h> .
<Se7h> and it ends:
<Se7h> hostfunc.c:2125: error: `mem' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Se7h> make: *** [hostfunc.o]  Error 1
<fabbione> Kamion: could be... but i need to understand why
<fabbione> Kamion: i never had this problem before with attachments
<Kamion> Se7h: do you have linux-headers-<whatever> installed, and does the thing you're compiling use an appropriate -I flag to the compiler?
<WW> jordi: When I boot, I can see some messages scroll by about "hw_random" that appear to be errors.
<WW> In /var/log/syslog, I found:
<Se7h> Kamion bout the flag...don't think so
<Se7h> linux-headers....dunno
<jdub> tseng: hmm, i don't know
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:51 localhost kernel: hw_random: RNG not detected
<Kamion> -I"/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build" is the usual
<Se7h> how can i check ?
<Kamion> Se7h: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-headers-\*
<Kamion> Se7h: install whichever matches your installed kernel (COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l linux-image-\*)
<Se7h> No packages found matching linux-headers-*.
<Se7h> lol :|
<Se7h> oh
<Kamion> Se7h: sounds like you haven't got warty main (from the network) uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Se7h> image ?
<Kamion> Se7h: or else, after you changed it, you didn't run apt-get update ...
<Se7h> headers or image ?
<Kamion> both
<jordi> WW: maybe discover trying to load a module, you can ignore.
<Se7h> i get one from image
<Se7h> none from headersd
<WW> Kamion: Sorry, but where is "Documentation/hw_random.txt"?
<Kamion> linux-headers is what you need to install now, linux-image is the kernel package you have installed
<pills_> is anyone successfully running the Belkin F5D6020 wireless card with ndiswrapper?
<Se7h> about apt-get upgrade.....i did that a hour ago
<Se7h> or so
<Kamion> WW: I was looking in the kernel source; it's also in the linux-doc-2.6.8.1 package
<Kamion> Se7h: oh, sorry, 'dselect update' to make dpkg -l work properly
<Se7h> k
<Se7h> brb 
<Se7h> Information about 2196 package(s) was updated.
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> 'dpkg update' now ?
<ish> Anyone having much luck with APM: eg) suspend on laptop lid close..
<Kamion> Se7h: there's no such command as 'dpkg update'
<Se7h> ups
<Se7h> apt-get
<Se7h> my bad
<Kamion> Se7h: 'dselect update' runs 'apt-get update' as part of its operation
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> what about the kernel headers?
<Muttley> ahh, just remembered another reason for mplayer being useful
<Kamion> Se7h: which linux-image package is listed as installed?
<Muttley> mplayer-plugin :)
<WW> Kamion:  Thanks, I'll take look. 
<Se7h> ii  linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386                    2.6.8.1-5                                    Linux kernel image for version 2.6.8.1 on 386.
<Se7h> that one
<Kamion> Se7h: install linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386, then
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> lets see...
<WW> Another error that I get when I boot concerns "yenta" and "i82365": I see [fail]  in the line involving these. 
<WW> Is this beause I am not using a laptop?
<Kamion> WW: sounds like it, those are PCMCIA modules
<pills_> i think i82365 is for pcmcia..im not 100% tho
<Kamion> WW: not clear why they're in /etc/modules in the first place, though
<WW> Sorry I don't have the exact error message.  Would it also be in a log file somewhere?
<pills_> syslog?
<Kamion> we aren't using bootlogd, so probably not
<Kamion> there might be something related in syslog
<Kamion> WW: are those modules listed in /etc/modules?
<Se7h> Setting up linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386 (2.6.8.1-6) ...
<Se7h> done
<Se7h> should work now..
<Se7h> dam
<rburton> i noticed that pcmcia support was installed on my desktop too, assumed it was a bug
<Se7h> hostfunc.c:2125: error: `mem' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Se7h> make: *** [hostfunc.o]  Error 1
<Kamion> Se7h: you'll still need to make sure that whatever you're compiling uses the -I"/lib/modules/`uname -r`/build" flag to gcc
<rburton> i really should write my Install Notes mail
<Kamion> Se7h: there is, of course, the possibility that whatever you're compiling is just plain buggy
<seb128> rburton: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1407 <- ok with sg loaded ... so where is the bug ? :)
<Se7h> Kamion no....i don't think so
<Se7h> it's the powervr drivers
<Kamion> rburton: oh, this is the "we must install exactly the same set of packages on every system!" thing
<Kamion> rburton: I keep meaning to jump up and down on mdz and jdub's heads until they relent in the case of pcmcia-cs :)
<WW> Kamion: No, they are not in /etc/modules.
<rburton> Kamion: surely that can be detected at install time :)
<Kamion> Se7h: *shrug*, it's entirely possible that things haven't been updated for 2.6
* rburton offers a pair of DMs for head-stamping
<jdub> Kamion, rburton: heh
<Kamion> rburton: yes, and debian-installer does so, but we have explicitly overridden this by policy
<Se7h> Kamion and probably is just that
<Kamion> rburton: which I think is wrong in the PCMCIA case
<Se7h> i have read somewhere in a forum
<rburton> Kamion: ditto
<Lowe> I have a problem starting my firewall (firestarter) it asks for the root password and everytime i put in it always says it's wrong (when it's not)
<rburton> jdub: stomp stomp stomp
<Se7h> about the drivers beeing only supported for 2.4
<subterrific> rburton: thats awesome 4 cd/dvd-rom drives and it can't find one
<jdub> *splat*splat*splat*
<jdub> Kamion: maybe the "uninstall stupid stuff" thing is an option
<jdub> Kamion: perhaps pose that to mdz
<WW> Kamion: kern.log shows this:
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel:   options:  [pci]  [cardbus]  [pm] 
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel: Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel: Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel: Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel:  [kobject_cleanup+64/101]  kobject_cleanup+0x40/0x65
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel:  [__crc_pm_idle+4997010/5541136]  init_i82365+0x6f/0x179 [i82365] 
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel:  [sys_init_module+227/468]  sys_init_module+0xe3/0x1d4
<WW> Sep 20 09:10:54 localhost kernel:  [sysenter_past_esp+82/113]  sysenter_past_esp+0x52/0x71
<Kamion> jdub: if we move pcmcia-cs from Base to Ship, that will be totally sufficient
<Lowe> holy spam
<subterrific> Lowe: did you enable root?
<Lowe> no
<WW> (Sorry if that was rude...)
<jdub> Kamion: oh yeah
<subterrific> then you have no root password
<Lowe> WW it doesn't matter lol
<Kamion> it's not so much a matter of uninstalling as of not installing it in the first place :-)
<Lowe> how do i make one?
<jdub> Kamion: but it will be automatically installed if the installer uses it?
<subterrific> don't make one, use sudo instead
<Kamion> jdub: if [ "$have_pcmcia" -eq 1 ]  && ! grep -q pcmcia-cs /var/lib/apt-install/queue 2>/dev/null; then
<Kamion>         log "Detected PCMCIA, installing pcmcia-cs."
<Kamion>         apt-install pcmcia-cs || true
<jdub> ahr
<subterrific> you can run firestarter with: gksudo firestarter
<jdub> three lines of shell is always sexier than "yeah" ;-) ;-)
<Kamion> have_pcmcia is worked out by looking in /sys/class/pcmcia_socket/
<Lowe> But i can't because uhm it blinks up on the screen where i enter my password (i mean i don't run it in console)
<Kamion> :-)
<subterrific> how are you running it?
<jdub> Kamion: i would be tentatively comfortable quimbying that one
<Kamion> "quimby"?
<jdub> mayor quimby
<jdub> "i fully endorse..."
<rburton> jdub: good man :)
<Kamion> I've asked this before, haven't I
<Lowe> Well it's in my menu
<Se7h> well
<jdub> so that case is kinda straightforward
<Se7h> Kamion thanks alot for the help
<Lowe> Firestarter and i click it (obviously) And it asks for the root password
<Se7h> guess i'll have to w8 for 2.6 drivers
<subterrific> Lowe: right click on the menu item and change the command to gksudo firestarter
<jdub> the same may apply to lvm, evms, etc.
<subterrific> then you enter your password
<jdub> Kamion: see what matt thinks. it sounds reasonable to me.
<subterrific> right click->Properties
<Lowe> yay it works
<subterrific> :)
<Lowe> thanks subt
<subterrific> np
<Kamion> jdub: ok, cool
<Se7h> posistive side - upgraded some hings
<Se7h> *things 
<Se7h> lol
<Lowe> what ports does irc use?
<subterrific> 6667 i think
<Se7h> yes
<Se7h> is one of them
<Se7h> 6666 also
<WW> ... syslog has a copy of the lines that are in kern.log, plus:
<WW> localhost kernel: Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.
<WW> and
<WW> localhost kernel: Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
<Lowe> Any idea why they changed the firefox ubuntu changed the firefox icon?
<Lowe> that came out way wrong lol
<Kamion> WW: I've seen the last one, seems fairly clearly a kernel bug
<WW> Oops, these aren't what I meant to cut-n-paste...
<Kamion> Lowe: trademark requirements, I think
<Lowe> hmm
<Lowe> I upgraded BMP this one can see kanji fine now w00t
<WW> syslog also has two messages from hal.hotplug about /devices/platform/i823650
<WW> and after those two lines, syslog has:
<Lowe> Btw how do you add a channel to your favourites (xchat)
<WW> localhost cardmgr[3995] : no sockets found!
<Kamion> WW: right, sounds like we'll probably make those go away on desktop systems
<WW> More strangeness: syslog is filling up with errors related to postfix:
<WW> The following three lines are repeated every minute:
<lamont> WW: what error?
<WW>  postfix/local[7295] : fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: No such file or directory
<lamont> gah.  as root, say 'newaliases'
<WW> postfix/master[4108] : warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/local pid 7295 exit status 1
<lamont> WW: did you upgrade from woody, or fresh install?
<WW> postfix/master[4108] : warning: /usr/lib/postfix/local: bad command startup -- throttling
<ich> ih
<WW> lamont: fresh install
<ich> i do need the actual kernel-source (2.6.8
<lamont> was the network configured when you booted?
<lamont> er, during the install, that is.
<WW> lamont: If you mean did it "just work", yes, it did.
<lamont> right.
<ich> please, need kernel-source 2.6.8
<lamont> ich: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.8.1
<ich> thx
<ich> are that the actual ones?
<lamont> yes
<ich> thx
<ich> ciao
<Kamion> lamont: is newaliases not run during the installation?
<lamont> Kamion: there's one case (that requires that, for whatever reason, myhostname wind up being empty
<Kamion> ah
<lamont> #1341, iirc
<lamont> that's what I'm about to wander off for a while to reproduce.
<Kamion> doom
<lamont> well, actually, I'm going to take advantage of the nice day and sunlight to do some home chores, and then work the 2-midnight shift, more likely...
<ubuntuwig> huzzahs are in order
<Lowe> There finally figured out how to do it lol.
<_Hiro_> I have a udev problem I think /dev/hdc doesn't exist
<_Hiro_> it only exists for that session after I do touch /.dev/hdc
<_Hiro_> anyone know how to solve that?
<WW> lamont: Thanks. aliases.db now exists, and the errors in syslog have stopped.  Does this fix it "forever", or until I reboot?
<lamont> WW: fixed.
<lamont> whenever you modify /etc/aliases (to add new users, or whatever), you run /etc/newaliases.
<lamont> Kamion: btw, a blank hostname is fatal to newaliases, you see.... :-(
<_Hiro_> anyone know the solution to my problem pretty please, I'd like to get this hd mounted
<ubuntuwig> quick question, how would i get the nautilus icons back on the desktop again?
<Lowe> I asked my mum to leave me some cigs and she said ok. I went down to look for them and guess where she put them?
<_Hiro_> in the toilet?
<Kamion> ubuntuwig: Applications -> System Tools -> Configuration Editor, find /apps/nautilus/desktop, turn on whichever _visible options you want
<vincent> in the fridge ?
<Lowe> On top of the fish tank lol
<ubuntuwig> Kamion: thanks
<Lowe> I was looking for them for ages aswell lol
<ubuntuwig> now that i've reinstalled everything seems to be quite n order
<Lowe> Man BMP rocks
<Kamion> BMP?
<yuran> beep media player
<Lowe> Beep-Media-Player
<Lowe> lol
<Kamion> ah
<Lowe> Looks real nice.
<Lowe> Plays real nice to
<Lowe> brb im gonna make some coffee
<WW> Poking around some more in syslog, and I see that I am getting errors when I use my cdrom (even though it appears to work fine)
<WW> I just put a music cd in, and syslog shows errors like:
<WW> localhost kernel: Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 15
<WW> localhost kernel: hdd: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<WW> localhost kernel: hdd: command error: error=0x54
<ubuntuwig> sounds like it's not getting along too well with your IDE controller or the device
<WW> localhost kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hdd, sector 0
<ubuntuwig> there's a specific kernel option that you can compile in to get around the 0x51 0x54 error
<ubuntuwig> i had to compile it in for this computer when the hard drive was connected to the onboard controller
<WW> ubuntuwig: Is "the 0x51 0x54 error" common?  Are there are docs about it?
<ubuntuwig> ww: it must not be uncommon, since there's a specific kernel option to deal with it
<ubuntuwig> let me see if i can find out which one
<ubuntuwig> or not, because i don't have the kernel sources
<ubuntuwig> it's somewhere in the section with all the IDE controller drivers
<WW> ubuntuwig:  "...must not be uncommon..." I guess that makes sense :)
<WW> Darn, I was hoping I wouldn't have to mess with kernel recompiles...
* Nonphasis is having probs with NVIDIA
<ubuntuwig> on the other hand, the kernel does have a whole lot of esoteric little options
<ubuntuwig> i think it's mainly a problem with older IDE controllers
<ubuntuwig> this one was an onboard 440LX controller
<ubuntuwig> fossilized doesn't even begin to describe it
<_Hiro_> my /dev/hdc isn't created a tboot, anybody know what can solve this?
<WW> ubuntuwig: Older?  I got this computer in Feb or March this year! Its a Shuttle.
<Nonphasis> why do I need to run dpkg-reconfigure linux-rest..-k7 before kernel module loads proporly?
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, is hda created?
<ubuntuwig> WW: i just remember it happening on this controller and also on a 440BX
<ubuntuwig> maybe computer jesus just hates you
<_Hiro_> yes hda
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, is ide-cd loaded?
<_Hiro_> if i do touch /.dev/hdc it creates both /dev/hdc and /dev/hdc1 and I can mount the hd for that session
<_Hiro_> it's not a cd
<_Hiro_> it's a hd
<Nonphasis> hmm
<_Hiro_> ide1 master controller
<_Hiro_> ide1 was disabled during ubuntu install, ide0 wasn't, now it never creates /dev/hdc(1)
<_Hiro_> it does create /dev/hda
<WW> ubuntuwig: How serious is the problem?  I seem to be able to play music and rip CDs ok.
<Lowe> I might set up another machine as a server, using Ubuntu, do you think that's a bad idea?
<_Hiro_> anyone know?
<ubuntuwig> WW: it's not really
<WW> Just wondering if I can put off to tomorrow what I don't have to do today.
<chutwig> huzzah
<kagou> hi guys
<Lowe> hey
<mike_w> can anyone point me in the right direction to fix a problem with music player after a clean install [OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program] ?
<chutwig> did you turn esound on or something?
<mike_w> now knowingly, only installed yesterday and not tweaked anything yet
<mike_w> s/now/not
<marquivon> hi. i've a redhat 9 system without a cd drive. i've saved the files from the iso on a system in a network
<marquivon> will it be possible to install ubuntu through the network. if yes, can someone guide me to any documentation or give any hints? thanks
<hypatia> There's a netboot installer, but the documentation explicitly defines it as out of scope:
<Kamion> marquivon: yes, the files in /install/netboot/ can be used; you're probably best looking at the debian-installer documentation for now
<hypatia> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-09-15.0100531885
<Kamion> out of scope for the howto, yeah, that was a one-pager for the warty preview release
<hypatia> that's what I meant
<Lowe> marquivon you could always order a cd
<Se7h> http://art.gnome.org/images/thumbnails/gdm_greeter/GDM-penguin-Shot.png
<Se7h> LOL
<Lowe> oh you have no drive lol
<marquivon> thanks. actually i have the cd and have installed in 3 systems here
<Lowe> Im really slow today
<Lowe> sorry
<marquivon> exactly :-) i'm looking at the documentation links
<Kamion> marquivon: full documentation's on my queue as soon as I dig myself out from under installation bugs :-)
<chutwig> i need to find somebody to talk to here about setting up an ubuntu repository
<chutwig> rutgers mirrors so many other linux things that one more wouldn't hurt
<marquivon> Kamion: :-)
<Kamion> chutwig: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/mirror/document_view
<chutwig> Kamion: well, i'm just a student, so i can't really do it myself :)
<Kamion> chutwig: oh, "here" != this IRC channel then :)
<crimsun> chutwig: best bet would be to talk to one of the administrators in the IT/IS dept(s)
<chutwig> quite
<chutwig> for now, it's time for 5 hours of boring class
<Lowe[Dinner] > I won't be long
<aitrus> is there a way to setup automatic (nightly) updates?
<pitti> aitrus: put apt-get update && apt-get upgrade in /etc/cron.daily/ ?
<aitrus> thanks
<pitti> aitrus: in a small script wrapper, of course
<plovs> pitti, how can I limit my updates to security updates only?
<pitti> plovs: just comment the main/restricted/universe deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and just keep the security deb line
<pitti> plovs: but then you cannot install new software any more
<ponds> is the ubuntu kernel a stock 2.6.8.1 or is it patched with anything? if its patched, where do i get the sources?  I cant find it in apt.
<pitti> plovs: after warty's release in October, you will only get security updates anyway
<marquivon> i believe if i copy /install/netboot/* files in /ubuntu directory on a redhat linux 9 system, modify its grub.conf and add its entries, then it should work, right?
<Kamion> ponds: somewhat patched, get the source package and look in debian/patches/ to see
<ponds> ok, im having trouble locating the source package
<Kamion> aitrus: completely automatic upgrades are not recommended; occasionally upgrades have to ask a question
<Kamion> aitrus: you might like to use 'apt-get -dy dist-upgrade' to just download everything, then you can do the actual upgrade later
<Kamion> ponds: make sure the deb-src line for warty main is uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list; 'apt-get source linux-source-2.6.8.1'
<Kamion> (you don't need to run that latter part as root)
<ponds> oh oh
<ponds> i was looking for kernel-source
<ponds> not sure why it changed
<Kamion> ponds: we took the opportunity to rename it while restructuring the package a bit
<ponds> cool
<Kamion> marquivon: hm, that might work, although you'd have to be careful not to nuke the RHL9 partition during the install
<aitrus> is the "universe" archive like a contrib repository? (anyone can submit software to it)
<Kamion> marquivon: you'll have to copy the right boot parameters from d-i though
<marquivon> if it boots, that's enough. then will take backup  of rh9, and then reinstall the system
<ponds> its a snapshot of debian unstable compiled against ubuntu
<Kamion> aitrus: no, universe is everything in Debian main that's not Warty main
<ponds> afaik
<Kamion> marquivon: if you can boot over the network, PXE might be better
<aitrus> thanks
<marquivon> Kamion: can't use PXE as of now. btw what's d-i? debian installer?
<Kamion> marquivon: yes
<plovs> pitti, but is it possible to run updates from one repository only, without removing the other ones?
<pitti> plovs: no easy way that I know of
<DimSum> Hmm
<DimSum> Are you guys looking into using something like Anaconda as the installer for Ubuntu?
<pitti> plovs: I would write a small script which changes apt sources temporarily, does the upgrade and changes back the sources
<DimSum> Because, although the Ubuntu installation was simple as hell, it wasn't exactly "inviting"
<Kamion> DimSum: it may be an option in the future, but debian-installer seems to be doing sufficiently well that I imagine it will remain the default
<plovs> pitti, I wrote this small script that does just that but it feels kind off funny
<marquivon> Kamion: where will i get the debian installer parameters?
<Kamion> DimSum: in the Hoary timeframe we'll be looking at adopting/writing/polishing a graphical version of debian-installer
<pitti> plovs: there might be an easier way, though:
<mike_w> according to a similar problem on the user lists, my totem problem [OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in use by another program]  is linked to esd, but I'm having problems shutting it down..
<Kamion> marquivon: syslinux.cfg in the CD image
<DimSum> But it wasn't even graphical?
<DimSum> Ahhh, right
<pitti> plovs: you can run apt-get -c /etc/apt/update.conf upgrade
<Kamion> "graphical" is not exactly minimum criterion for an installer :-)
<pitti> plovs: create /etc/apt/update.conf which points to a different source list
<Nonphasis> I just enabled Universe - is it dangerous to get stuff frem there?
<Deft> jdub, Kamion, anyone I was talking to earlier, some thoughts on packages: http://www.ecs.soton.ac.uk/~psh103/temp/packages.txt
<DimSum> No, but if you want to be up there with the rest of the proper distroes
<Kamion> "works" is about an order of magnitude more important, so we concentrated on that first
<DimSum> Then a graphical installer is necessary
<pitti> plovs: this is entry Dir::Etc::SourceList
<pitti> plovs: man apt-get says it all
<DimSum> I mean, lets face it, right now - when it's fully installed - Ubutnu is easily the nicest looking distro out there
<Kamion> I fundamentally disagree, but it's not going to be productive talking about it here especially since we're going to be doing a graphical installer anyway
<plovs> pitti, thanks, reading now
<DimSum> It's like a distro which takes everything to the XD2 level
<Lowe> That was decent
<DimSum> But for me, the whole experience was let down by the installer
<pitti> plovs: option -c is the one you look for
<DimSum> Just reminded me of the RH6.2 days, tbh
<jdub> Kamion: in fact, it's almost the other way around :)
<Kamion> DimSum: dude, EOD, please :)
<Nonphasis> actually, the installation was a breeze. Apart from the lack of keyboard layout selection
<DimSum> EOD?
<DimSum> Oh, k.
<Kamion> Nonphasis: yeah, that's an open bug, if Mark approves it that question will return
<DimSum> Nonphasis: Yeah; I know, it WAS easy, but just not beautiful, unlike the rest of the distro :P
<DimSum> Just out of interest, are you using XFree86, or are you using XOrg? I haven't actually bothered to look yet
<Kamion> XFree86, X.org for Hoary
<Kamion> (it didn't quite make the cut)
<Nonphasis> Kamion, well, approval would seem sensible considering the apparent focus of th distro
<DimSum> Hoary being the next major version?
<Kamion> Nonphasis: the initial thought was that it could be sufficiently automated, but this appears not to be the case given user feedback
<Kamion> Nonphasis: we've been trying to cut questions out as far as possible
<Kamion> DimSum: yeah, due April 2005
<DimSum> That's quite a long way away; I assume we'll be talking version 5.0 then, rather than 4.2?
<Kamion> 4.2?
<Deft> DimSum, April is 4
<DimSum> :\
<Nonphasis> Kamion, Well, there could be a checxbox like "specify a special layout (advanced)
<DimSum> Isn't Ubuntu 4.1 at the moment?
<Kamion> oh, if you mean version of Ubuntu, 5.04
<Kamion> the current version is 4.10, abbreviation of 2004.10
<Nonphasis> Kamion, doing qwerty on dvorak = extreme pain
<DimSum> Right
<DimSum> Ahhh I see
<Kamion> Nonphasis: nah, if we do it it'll just come back in the same way it's there in the Debian installer
<DimSum> Right; brb - dinner.
<Nonphasis> Kamion, fair enough
<Lowe> I'm bored now :(
<ponds> is the root password autoscrambled? or is there some master password?  i hope that someone doesnt figure out the password and own all our boxes
<Kamion> ponds: it's disabled
<Kamion> there is no root password, CERTAINLY no master password
<ponds> ok great
<Lowe> at least it's one less password to remember
<ponds> i really like not being able to log in as root
<mike_w> Kamion: if you boot to the ubuntu recovery mode, it asks for the root password. Would the primary user pw work instead?
<mike_w> (not that I've needed to recover anything yet(
<felixdz> hello. Mission control I have a problem. I used to be able to burn cd's with knoppix hdinstalled and fedora...
<Kamion> mike_w: um, really? it should never ask for the root password unless you've set it (with 'sudo passwd root')
<Kamion> mike_w: no, the primary user password wouldn't work
<felixdz> but this weekend I have installed winXP, ubuntu and fedora
<mike_w> Kamion: ah - ok. I think I had done that first (old habits die hard)
<Kamion> mike_w: if you haven't set the root password, it should just let you straight in (you have physical access to the machine anyway ...)
<felixdz> Now I can burn only in winXP, fedora appears to have changed the dev from dev=0,1,0 to 1,1,0
<mike_w> Kamion: having set it, can I disable it again?
<Kamion> mike_w: sudo passwd -l root
<felixdz> ubuntu doesn't see anthing with cdrecord -scanbus even as root.
<felixdz> Has anyone else experienced this?
<mike_w> Kamion: thnx, so that's me back to how it should be again then?!
<ponds> try cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
<Kamion> mike_w: you're welcome to set it up either way
<Kamion> mike_w: that would be back to the default, though, yes
<mike_w> Kamion: as it is advantageous / recommended to leave root disabled so will prob stick with the default ;-)
<felixdz> thanks ponds
<mike_w> thanks
* Not_Here now rests in peace. (Auto-dead after 20 min idle) (Log: ON)
<subterrific> so i just got to work and my ubuntu machine that had been sitting idle all weekend was reallllllly slloooooow
<neighborlee> how do I report a bug when the component I need isn't listed ?
<subterrific> i had to drop to a console and then it took about 30 seconds for top to start
<jdub> neighborlee: UNKNOWN
<neighborlee> ok
<subterrific> and top showed negative cpu loads...
<subterrific> first time i've seen that
<sabdfl> mdz: ping
<mdz> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> would you be happy to convene the Technical Board every two weeks?
<sabdfl> mdz: ^
<subterrific> does ubunturun something by default that does cpu freq scaling?
<Kamion> subterrific: yep, powernowd
<mdz> sabdfl: I think so, yes
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> i'll put that on the web site
<sabdfl> we need a calendar...
<mdz> we might space them further apart once Ubuntu is more architecturally stable
<mdz> but we have a lot of decisions to make at this point
<sabdfl> i think it's good to have a regular meeting, so people can submit items for discussion. if there are few items, it's a quick meeting
<sabdfl> and yes, it might have to meet more regularly for the next little while :-)
<Nonphasis> are we supposed to use totem for video playback?
<subterrific> Kamion: `i'm wondering if it scaled my cpu really low cause it sat idle all weekend and then couldn't scale it back up
<mike_w> are there any linux media players that can handle .m4a's (apple itunes)?
<subterrific> i was able to reboot the machine, but it took like 15 minutes for it to reboot
<pitti> Nonphasis: it sucks, but it is the best one can get without (too many) patent infringements
<subterrific> its a 3ghz HT P4
<felixdz> I am just going to see if I can get cdrecord to go in fedora then I'll come back. TTFN
<pitti> Nonphasis: (of course, the first thing to do on a Desktop is to install mplayer or totem-xine)
<sabdfl> mdz: when do you want to host the next meeting?
<Nonphasis> pitti, too bad I can't view any of my media content w/o infringing a patent or two ;-)
<Lowe> Someone should prt foobar to linux
<Nonphasis> gotta go compile that mplayer then...
<Lowe> pot*
<Lowe> port*
<Lowe> damn it
<pitti> Nonphasis: I agree, but we cannot ship the good stuff, you have to download it for yourself
<pitti> Nonphasis: you can apt totem-xine, this uses the very good xine libs
<sabdfl> Nonphasis: what are you compiling? everything should be in mplayer?
<pitti> Nonphasis: but I prefer mplayer myself and it's easy to compile
<Nonphasis> Lowe, foobar kinda almost works with wine
<mdz> sabdfl: what is the intended arrangement?  canonical ubuntu folks, and anyone else who is interested?
<Lowe> Yeah, but it's not exactly convient.
<Nonphasis> sabdfl, I have bad experiences with stock debian mplayer
<pitti> Nonphasis: you don't even need to install it, just putting the mplayer binary into ~/bin/mplayer works
<Lowe> Anyone used lamip? i have trouble compiling it
<pitti> Nonphasis: agreed, it was damn slow on my system. Compiling it for myself really rocked the house then
<Lowe> http://fondriest.frederic.free.fr/realisations/lamip/download.html < lamip
<sabdfl> Nonphasis: what would you change on your own compile?
<Lowe> I compiled mplayer but it didn't go to smoothly
<Nonphasis> sabdfl, I dunno. Perhaps debian mplayer doesn't support all the codecs that can be d/ld from mplayerhq
* Qo-noS is back. Gone for 29 min 35 sec.
<pitti> Nonphasis: that's not true
<sabdfl> Nonphasis: if you could make a list, we can make sure that it's all in universe
<pitti> Nonphasis: the codecs you can download are windows dlls, and they should work with any mplayer
<Nonphasis> sabdfl, and the stock version couldn't even scale the window properly
<Nonphasis> sabdfl, I mean, full screen wasn't fullscreen
<Lowe> By the way what codecs do i need for mplayer, i only downloaded the win32 ones lol
<OZ8AAZ> where the kernel-headers for 2.6.8?
<pitti> Lowe: for my usage, the builtin codecs are fine, I don't use dlls
<sabdfl> mdz: yes, it's an open invite, search for consensus among board members and team members of the proposed item
<Nonphasis> I'll go try the stock mplayer now
<Lowe> pitti even when compiling from source?
<pitti> Lowe: but the Win32 DLLs are in fact the ones to use, mplayer can use them
<Se7h> problem with glib
<sabdfl> if the meeting gets too noisy, switch to a closed environment and publish the transcript
<Se7h> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Se7h> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Se7h> E: Couldn't find package glib-2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2
<Se7h> 0.o
<Kamion> Se7h: it's glibc, not glib
<pitti> Lowe: what do you mean?
<Nonphasis> hmm? mplayer is not in universe?
<sabdfl> mdz: how about tomorrow, at around 9am your time?
<Kamion> Nonphasis: it's not in Debian main, so it's not in universe ...
<pitti> Nonphasis: no, because it is not in Debian sid
<Lowe> Well i downloaded the source and compiled it. But when i go to watch a movie i get errors
<Nonphasis> ah, I remember now.. it was some seedy apt source
<Se7h> ups
<Se7h> sorry
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> wrong lib anyway
<Se7h> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.0... no
<linux_mafia> i couldnt get totem to play dvds, even with libdvdcss installed, xine was fine though :(
<Lowe> I'm having problems adding this to my repository thing http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian/packages/unstable/ anyone wanna try and add it?
<Lowe> It has some nice audio stff i would love to grab
<linux_mafia> anyone got totem to play dvds?
<[Scizo] > guess i have another thing to thank ubuntu linux for .. i signed up for the user mailing list, and now i finally got around to installing and configuring procmail :D
<mdz> sabdfl: eek
<mdz> sabdfl: ok, can do
<sabdfl> mdz: your choice of time, whenever suits you
<martink> hey seb128, markmc found the gpdf http crasher. The bug was in gnome-vfs and gpdf didn't check return values :-/
<mdz> sabdfl: I'll need to put together an agenda
<seb128> martink: rock !
<mdz> sabdfl: how about wednesday?
<sabdfl> mdz: see RecentChanges
<seb128> martink: that's fixed in head ?
<Lowe> did anyone get that to work?
<gommans> linux_mafia: did you have subtiles in xine when running dvds?
<mdz> sabdfl: aha
<linux_mafia> gommans, no
<linux_mafia> gommans, worked perfectly
<sabdfl> mdz: i just want to get into a regular rhythm on that front
* Nonphasis Is adding stuff to hotplug blaclist and hopes there was a gui-way to choose the primary audio device... 
<gommans> but I need subtitles (or my wife does).............
<linux_mafia> gommans, well i assume they work, just i havent tested
<gommans> ok!
<_Hiro_> man ubuntu is a hard sell here
<fabbione> sabdfl: would be an option to use #ubuntu-meeting ?
<renners> hi all
<fabbione> sabdfl: since it's already logged?
<martink> seb128: I just got the bugzilla mail.
<sabdfl> fabbione: good idea :-)
* OZ8AAZ could REALLY need kernel-headers (or even source) for 2.6.8!
<seb128> martink: #nnnn ?
<_Hiro_> tough to install, doesn't find my HD and keeps choosing my built-in audio card even when it's disabled in my BIOS :)
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, "here"? Isn't it pretty much sold here already?
<fabbione> sabdfl: :-)
<_Hiro_> here as in here with me ;)
<_Hiro_> I'm coming from gentoo, hoping this would be the better distro but sadly I could setup a gentoo box in less time than it took the ubuntu to install :/
<egonizer> somebody should make something like "Hello I'm Linus Torvalds and I pronounce Linux 'Linux'" for ubuntu
<Kamion> OZ8AAZ: linux-headers-*
<martink> seb128: #153159, I'll mark yours as dup of that later
<seb128> ok, thanks
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, it's not just setup that matters, but everyday operation... 
<linux_mafia> egonizer, i used to love that
<_Hiro_> well it's that that is borked....
<OZ8AAZ> Kamion: Great! Thnax!
<OZ8AAZ> ...thanks...
<_Hiro_> I did get it to set up eventually, I'm using it right now
<Lowe> I will ask again, how would i go about adding this to my repository thing http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian/packages/unstable/
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, also remember that it's still a preview release. Still much smoother than plain debian
<_Hiro_> but udev doesn't see my 80G HD, my sound is borked and no doubt there may be other things ;)
<egonizer> linux_mafia, everybody does :-)
<_Hiro_> preview or not :/
<_Hiro_> I think it's a bit too high lvl during the install
<linux_mafia> Lowe, maybe if you actually looked at the site http://rarewares.soniccompression.com/debian.html
<rasher> hrm.. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto claims I need "linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3", but all I have is 2.6.8.1.0-2 .. is there an ubuntu equivalent to "unstable" that I need to switch to to get the latest and greatest?
<Lowe> It doesn't tell me how to add those packages though
<_Hiro_> anyway I come here to whine, so you'll pity me and will help me ;)
<Lowe> And i want those ;_;
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, I hit an IDE bug as well. Have you complained on the mailing list or filed a bug?
<_Hiro_> not yet :/
<_Hiro_> wouldn't know how to formulate it
<_Hiro_> basically it's udev not creating the node
<_Hiro_> it only creates it *after* I touched /.dev/hdc manually
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, please do. I got a solution within a day
<_Hiro_> via the mailing list?
<linux_mafia> Lowe, what packages are "those"?
<_Hiro_> I'll try
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, yes
<Lowe> lamip
<_Hiro_> I'm trying to stick with ubuntu anyway
<_Hiro_> anyone know how I can solve my sound issue? :|
<_Hiro_> I got 2 cards detected
<phlaegel> what component would the Computer menu be in for bug filing? main-menu? gnome-panel?
<linux_mafia> Lowe, apt-get install lamip
<_Hiro_> but I want my SB live to be the main one
<fabbione> sabdfl: can you add at which time the meeting will be held and who is supposed to partecipate?
<Kamion> phlaegel: definitely not main-menu, that's part of the installer
<_Hiro_> since that's actually the only activated one
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, exactly my problem, had the same with debian
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, blacklist the other card
<_Hiro_> doesn't work
<phlaegel> Kamion: I was wondering that... was why I asked :-)
<sabdfl> fabbione: will do
<phlaegel> Kamion: panel, then?
<_Hiro_> I blacklisted snd_via82xx and the module still gets loaded
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, what blacklist did you use?
<_Hiro_> /etc/hotplug/blacklist, I appended snd_via82xx to it
<sabdfl> mdz: what time can i set for the meeting?
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, how about discover blacklist?
<_Hiro_> because it's what I see in /proc/asound/cards
<_Hiro_> I only have discover.conf in etc
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, debian always requires lots of blacklisting ;-)
<linux_mafia> _Hiro_, i had the same prob, not in ubuntu, but in debian, i just actually deleted the offending module, kinda barbaric, but it was effective
<crimsun> don't do blacklist it.
<mdz> sabdfl: any time 1600 UTC or later is good for me
<crimsun> don't blacklist, rather.
<_Hiro_> may I paste something here?
<crimsun> instead, use the index parameter
<_Hiro_> 4 lines
<Kamion> phlaegel: I don't know exactly, but gnome-panel's probably a good first guess
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, "snd-via82xx"
<Nonphasis> crimsun, please tell more :)
<crimsun> snd-emu10k1's options should include index=1
<_Hiro_> 0 [rev20          ] : VIA686A - VIA 82C686A/B rev20
<_Hiro_>                      VIA 82C686A/B rev20 at 0x9c00, irq 11
<_Hiro_> 1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - Sound Blaster Live!
<_Hiro_>                      Sound Blaster Live! (rev.5) at 0xc000, irq 10
<crimsun> snd-via82xx's options should include index=2
<_Hiro_> that's what's in asound
<renners> hi. how to shutdown xserver please? (I'm trying to install nvidia drivers!)
<_Hiro_> and that VIA is actually DISABLED in my BIOS!
<Nonphasis> renners, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<renners> thanx
<_Hiro_> Nonphasis, not with _ ?
<Nonphasis> _Hiro_, I did both
<_Hiro_> I'll try as well, doesn't hurt :/
<Nonphasis> crimsun, do the options go in normal places? modprobe.d?
<crimsun> Nonphasis: they go on an options line.
<_Hiro_> crimsun where would I put the index=2 ?
<_Hiro_> in grub?
<Nonphasis> not grub
<crimsun> options snd-emu10k1 index=1
<crimsun> options snd-via82xx index=2
<_Hiro_> o in /etc/modules?
<crimsun> for modutils, they would go in the appropriate file, and update-modules would update /etc/modules.conf accordingly
<Nonphasis> crimsun, isn't modutils deprpcated?
<crimsun> for module-init-tools, i suspect the process is similar, but i believe update-modules isn't needed
<Nonphasis> isn't m-i-t what ppl should use now?
<crimsun> for 2.6, yes
<rasher> What do I need to do to get linux-restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3 (as mentioned in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto) ?
<Nonphasis> rasher, the version in repo should work ok
<rasher> Nonphasis: come again?
<Nonphasis> crimsun, can I just add a file w/ the lines in modprobe.d?
<Nonphasis> rasher, I mean if you just need nvidia driver
<rasher> Nonphasis: I need just that, yes. It did seem kind of weird, but what I'm missing is the nvidia-glx-config. Didn't really think that'd be in linux-restricted-etc anyway, but I thought I might as well try to follow the directions.
<_Hiro_> hmm I don't get this options thing I though it was supposed to go in /etc/modules.conf :/
<crimsun> Nonphasis: yes.
<Nonphasis> rasher, just install all the stuff suggested by nvidia-glx
<Nonphasis> rasher, and remember to add "nvidia" to /etc/modules
<crimsun> _Hiro_: just create two new files in /etc/modprobe.d/: snd-emu10k1 and snd-via82xx. In each file, place an options <module> index=<#> line
<rasher> Nonphasis: I see.
<_Hiro_> aha
<_Hiro_> and the number needs to be lowest for emu10k1 I assume?
<crimsun> yes. 1 for emu10k1, 2 for via82xx
<tseng> hmm where is lame?
<crimsun> rather 1 for snd-emu10k1, 2 for snd-via82xx
<tseng> lisence silliness?
<WW> rasher, Nonphasis: Is that a mistake on the web page that rasher referred to?  I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386, version 2.6.8.1.0-2, and the nvidia driver (nvidia-glx) works.
<Mayday_> gthumb hangs when i try to import from my nikon coolpix880 :(
<rasher> WW: How do I get a newer linux-restricted-modules then?
<_Hiro_> I need to run modules-update afterwards?
<Nonphasis> WW, I dunno. I just installed wehatever was immediately apt-gettable
<WW> Nonphasis: Me too (yesterday).
<Nonphasis> WW, I did it today. I had to put nvidia to /etc/modules to make it work, though
<rasher> WW, but what of the nvidia-glx-config?
<WW> rasher: Take a look in synaptic (Computer->System Configuration->Synaptic Package Manager
<rasher> WW: looking for what?
<Nonphasis> rasher, "sudo apt-cache search restricted"
<pitti> npmccallum: ping
<Nonphasis> sudo not needed in fact
<WW> rasher: Do you have linux-restricted-modules-<whatever> installed?
<WW> rasher: ... and do you have nvidia-glx installed?
<rasher> WW: I do, yes.. I also have the nvidia kernel module and I could modprobe it and it'd probably work.. I was just following the directions in the wiki, which seems to be misleading
<Nonphasis> rasher, they are
<rasher> wellthen.
<rasher> remind me what to dpkg-reconfigure to get it to ask me which X driver to use
<rasher> xserver-xfree86
<WW> rasher: I muddled through this yesterday.  I didn't use nvidia-glx-config, so I'm not sure what it does.  I didn't see that web page until later :)
* lamont lets out a plaintive sigh
<lamont> that's at least 11 serious bugs to file against debian.
<lamont> (there are a lot of games that don't know the difference between dpkg-buildpackage -b and -B...)
<lamont> hrm... /me wonders
<WW> rasher: Did you just answer your own question?  I also disabled GLCore.
<rasher> WW: I did, yes
<rasher> here we go
<rasher> all the GL acceleration I can eat
<rasher> here's hoping this gets slightly easier before release
<npmccallum> pitti: pong
<WW> rasher: The actual steps weren't too bad, it was just knowing what steps to take!
<pitti> in #ubuntu-devel I discussed with mdz about the cd-burning locking
<pitti> npmccallum: ^
<lamont> sigh.  /me discusses order-of-operation with himself
<pitti> npmccallum: mdz seems to be hesitant to allow big pmount/hal patches for this
<pitti> npmccallum: do you have any idea how to achieve this device locking unintrusively?
<rasher> WW: and this is unfortunate if you're trying to be a relatively easy-to-use desktop distro
<WW> rasher: yup. 
<WW> rasher: ... but I guess it wouldn't hurt if I added my rough notes to the wiki...
<_Hiro_> it sort of worked, I only have my SB live left but it killed the oss emulation because have no more /dev/dsp :/
<pere_> This distro really Rocks. I have been using Redhat and Suse for five years. Ubuntu is just unbelieveably much better!
<phlaegel> does the bittornado gui work for anyone? mine says it's missing wxpython, even though the package is installed.
<subterrific> phlaegel: use azureus instead :0
<pere_> How often will the packages be updated? Mening when should I expect things like Firefox 0.10?
<subterrific> you'll need to install java and such
<sabdfl> mdz: ok, 1600UTC it is
<linux_mafia> subterrific, no java in ubunutu
<sabdfl> mjg59: around?
<linux_mafia> ubuntu even
<phlaegel> I don't like azureus all that much... rather use something simple
<subterrific> its easy to install
<linux_mafia> subterrific, how did you do it?
<mjg59> sabdfl: Hi
<subterrific> took me about 10 minutes to install java and setup azureus
<subterrific> i downloaded java from java.com
<subterrific> ran the installer
<linux_mafia> subterrific, deb package or just bin>
<Nonphasis> damn, now alsamixer doesn't find any devices...
<linux_mafia> ?
<subterrific> added java to my path
<subterrific> linux_mafia: no .deb
<Nonphasis> should the sound card indices start from 0 or 1?
<subterrific> had to do it all manually
<linux_mafia> subterrific, oooh thats the hard way
<subterrific> if you consider downloading a file and untaring it hard
<phlaegel> it's more work than apt-get install foo ;-)
<subterrific> well you can't do that with java
<linux_mafia> subterrific, this is the best and easiest way i think http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php 
<linux_mafia> makes a deb, sets up browser plugins, paths and all
<subterrific> i did all that except making a .deb package
<Nonphasis> crimsun, FYI - sound card indexes start from 0, not 1
<linux_mafia> apart from the flash deb from unstable, and the marillats css deb, im still all ubuntu im proud to say
<linux_mafia> although i have a hankering for xmame, heh
* Nonphasis is ubuntu apart from jed
<Nonphasis> and k3b soon
<linux_mafia> k3b is in ubuntu
<linux_mafia> or you mean non universe?
<npmccallum> pitti: the patches shouldn't be that big, should they?
<Nonphasis> linux_mafia, yes
<theantix> anyone here got the mplayer mozilla plugin working?
<pitti> npmccallum: not for the cd creator, but for pmount
<npmccallum> pitti: if only pmount was in python ;)
<pitti> npmccallum: I would _really_ like to write pmount in python, this would safe a lot of trouble
<npmccallum> pitti: thats a hoary goal
<pitti> npmccallum: but there are no suid-root python programs, are they?
<Nonphasis> wnat does pmount do?
<npmccallum> pitti: well, kinda
<pitti> Nonphasis: man pmount
<Nonphasis> ah
<Nonphasis> is there a problem w/ suid + python?
<npmccallum> pitti: you'd have to create a suid wrapper in C that calls pmount
<elim> has anyone got amsn working on a ppc?
<pitti> npmccallum: hmm, that could work
<npmccallum> Nonphasis: I'm pretty sure interpretted scripts can't be setuid
<Nonphasis> suid mechanism only works with elf?
<npmccallum> Nonphasis: yes
<Nonphasis> suck
<npmccallum> pitti: you'd basically create a python library that would handle both mounting and unmounting, then have the c frontend call it
<subterrific> you can compile some python programs to elf i think
<pitti> subterrific: how?
<npmccallum> pitti: if you wanted to, you could even embed the python interpreter for speed
<Nonphasis> and a suid wrapper should be trivial
<pitti> npmccallum: freeze.py?
<pitti> npmccallum: na, this is something to fill huge Windows cds with
<pitti> npmccallum: this does not buy any speed advantage
<subterrific> pitti: i think its called pyrex
<pitti> subterrific: thanks for that hint, will take a look at this
<npmccallum> pitti: you're right...
<rasher> hrm, what's the gnome way of mounting a file-system?
<Nonphasis> not pyrex
<subterrific> pitti: nm, pyrex is for compiling modules only
<Nonphasis> pyrex = python lookalike that compiles to C + python api commands
<pitti> rasher: have hal run as root and mess up your /etc/fstab
<elm1> has anybody got an idea how to access my windoze partition from ubuntu?
<Nonphasis> elm1, mount it?
<subterrific> Nonphasis: you could use pyrex to write an app though right? if you used libpython
<linux_mafia> elm1, ntfs or fat?
<npmccallum> elm1: is it ntfs or fat?
<linux_mafia> snap
<elm1> ntfs
<elm1> win xp
<subterrific> instead of compiling a module, just use libpython, cause doesn't pyrex just generate C code?
<Nonphasis> subterrific, I'm not sure, perhaps in recent versions
<mjg59> elm1: There's no support for writing to ntfs partitions at the moment
<elm1> ahh
<elm1> reading ?
<Nonphasis> subterrific, c code that uses libpython for manipulating data structs
<elm1> cause i can't even eem to do that
<wido> anyone tried to get a usb-bluetooth device running?
<npmccallum> elm1: reading will work -- modprobe ntfs && mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<subterrific> Nonphasis: its not a feature of pyrex, but i'm saying, if pyrex generates C code that compiles to a python module, it doesn't seem like it would be much harder to take that code and make it a stand alone app that links to libpython
<npmccallum> wido: works for me
<linux_mafia> put this in fstab, adjusted for your system /dev/<yourwinpart>       /mnt/<yourdir>        ntfs    ro,noauto,user,uid=<useruid>,gid=<usergid>,umask=0227 0 0
<Nonphasis> subterrific, yes, it should be trivial.
<elm1> thanx !
<linux_mafia> elm1, it will appear in the computer -> disks menu, mount away
<wido> npmccallum: all neccessary modules are loaded on startup, but the device isn't detected :(
<Nonphasis> subterrific, just implement main() 
<subterrific> there are several things that freeze python code into a .exe also, i've never used them though. i think they just generate a small C wrapper that uses libpython and calls your code
<linux_mafia> elm1, is it a single user box?
<Nonphasis> I've used py2exe (windos)
<petemc> linux_mafia:-o umask=022 is all thats needed for ntfs
<elm1> yes - single user
<mike_w> Kamion: btw, even having removed the root pw, booting to the recovery mode still asked for the root password
<elm1> i am currently using my work laptop to try out ubuntu
<elm1> my home laptop runs suse - which i probalby wil replace
<linux_mafia> petemc, probably, i just copied an example i had from somewhere
<Kamion> mike_w: it doesn't here ...
<Kamion> mike_w: please file a bug
<npmccallum> wido: I'm not sure, it just works with mine
<linux_mafia> wido, usb-bt is perfect on my box
<_Hiro_> ok new challenge :P :  I get /dev/dsp0 and /dev/dsp1 created, I made a symlink dsp to dsp1, now how do I make sure it'll survive reboots? :|
<linux_mafia> wido, what exactly are you trying to do with bt?
<wido> linux_mafia: i'm trying to upload files from my mobile to the pc and back
<linux_mafia> wido, did you add jdubs bt repo?
<Nonphasis> do I need to run something after creating a file in modprobe.u before I reboot?
<subterrific> linux_mafia: those instructions for installing java don't with with the 1.5 jre
<wido> linux_mafia: i had it working with gentoo and it looks as if all needed modules are loaded by ubuntu
<subterrific> just fyi
<Nonphasis> modprobe.d even
<wido> linux_mafia: nope. were is it located?
<truk_away> i've got instructions to installing jre 1.5 in ubuntu... but in spanish
<linux_mafia> subterrific, what? dont work with the 1.5 beta?
<subterrific> right
<subterrific> there is no jre beta anymore
<subterrific> its a rc now
<linux_mafia> wido, deb http://people.no-name-yet.com/~jdub/warty ./
<linux_mafia> wido, apt-get install gnome-bluetooth
<linux_mafia> subterrific, rc, beta whatever, even when you renamed it?
<subterrific> yeah
<subterrific> i renamed it to jre-1_5_0-beta1-linux-i586.bin
<subterrific> oh, maybe that was wrong
<linux_mafia> subterrific, should be jre-1_5_0-beta-linux-i586.bin
<subterrific> k
<linux_mafia> subterrific, if i was you i wouldnt bother though, i tried it, kept crashing, ymmv
<subterrific> thats silly, why would you write code that depends on a filename
<subterrific> when you're passing the filename in...
<linux_mafia> subterrific, i dont know?
<linux_mafia> subterrific, i assume there was a good reason
<subterrific> linux_mafia: you tried the 1.5 rc or the beta?
<linux_mafia> subterrific, it was about a few months ago, so whatever it was then
<subterrific> cause the 1.5rc seemed solid for me on gentoo amd64
<linux_mafia> subterrific, like i said, ymmv
<Nonphasis> ah, rhythmbox, how I love thee
<koke> meec, bugg at the web :P
<Nonphasis> I think it's the single application that crasher every time I run it
<koke> when you do a documentation search it searches in the plone.org website
<WW> rasher (and anyone else): I just update the wiki with my notes on installing the nvidia driver: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<WW> Now I hope an Ubuntu guru will fix my gaffs.
<rasher> WW: looks right.. except the fact that you have to jump through these hoops isn't right in the first place :)
<jmi> I've got some devices (USB drive, 4G iPod) that are detected but Gnome doesn't know what to do with. Do I put entries for them in fstab or is that defeating the point?
<Nonphasis> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nonphasis> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<Nonphasis> apparently xmms can't open mp3's "just like that"
<Nonphasis> ah, xmms-mad
<Nonphasis> same error
<Capri> Is there any speech synthesizer application which can read the text in a window (e.g. the chat window in xchat)?
<Nonphasis> Capri, filte
<Nonphasis> Capri, flite I mean - if you are to feed the text to it
<linux_mafia> wido, all good ma?
<linux_mafia> man even
<Capri> Nonphasis, ok just have a look on the webpage of flite
<wido> linux_mafia: nope. the bluetooth device is still not detected :(
<azeem> hmm, #debian/#ubuntu ratio is about 4:1 already
<Nonphasis> azeem, your packages?
<_Hiro_> all trolls saying ubuntu will kill debian and take its lunchmoney :p
<azeem> Nonphasis: hmm?
<Nonphasis> azeem, ah, channel of course
<azeem> I meant chan users, yes
<linux_mafia> wido, you got bluez-utils?
<sabdfl> comments please on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/governance
<punkass> ok i have my laptop and when i boot up it just sits at "configuring Network" if i dont have the network cable plugged in...any way to get around this?
<wido> linux_mafia: argh. suddenly it is detected. like magic ;) i did nothing then a 'hcitool scan' and there it was. strange. i really did nothing. i can send you my bash history to prove it ;)
<Nonphasis> Ubuntu can't really "kill" debian, if it's like 80% debian
<elim> but 200% beter
<Capri> hehe
<linux_mafia> wido, sweet, get gnome-phone-manager, that rules
<elim> it actually installs on this old mac with no problems *jaw...*
<Mitario> jdub, you here?
<Nonphasis> Well, I've hanged on this channel for hours, scoring 0 FOAD's
<linux_mafia> foad's?
<Nonphasis> fsck off and die
<tseng> linux_mafia: best line evah
<Nonphasis> the true spirit of #debian ;-)
<Deft> punkass, you can ctrl-c things during boot
<Nonphasis> exaggerating of course, but misanthropy seems to be among the things that are plentiful with debian hardcore
<linux_mafia> tseng, better than rofl?
<wido> linux_mafia: ok, i'll try it
<linux_mafia> i always thought gentoo users were more militant
<elim> so what are ubuntu users like then?
<elim> as a whole?
<azeem> sabdfl: is there a similar document which describes how to become an Ubuntu maintainer?
<Nonphasis> elim, let's wait for the release and see ;-)
<linux_mafia> elim, we are lovely
<martink> azeem: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/maintainers
<elim> i knew that already but what other charictaristics?
<azeem> martink: thanks
<Brooman> How do you Ubuntu users like Gnome 2.8?
<linux_mafia> elim, vengeful and wrathful, and i hope no-one makes any kaffir jokes
* Mirno is away: sur un autre poste
<Brooman> linux_mafia: Ha!
<elim> i like it alot now i fiddled with nautilus to not open loads of windows i still prefer fluxbox but its good
<vincent> mouarf http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/blog/projects/gnome/1095703226
<Brooman> elim: I take it you are not a big fan of the "spatial" nautilus.
<Nonphasis> Gnome is hard to get into
<Brooman> Nonphasis: what DE or WM are you comfortable with?
<Nonphasis> Brooman, kde
<Nonphasis> Brooman, and Ion, of course ;-)
<Brooman> Nonphasis: Don't recall ever hearing of Ion.
<punkass> Deft: what does that do?
<punkass> oh lol nm
<punkass> seems kind of a cheat way to do it
<Nonphasis> Brooman, one of the lightweight wm's... in the Ratpoison spirit
<Brooman> Nonphasis: Got a link handy?
<Nonphasis> Brooman, http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<Deft> Ion would be great, if it just had a session manager
<azeem> Deft: why would ion need a session manager?
<tvon|x31> I havnet used ion in forevers
<yuran> ion needs something like devilspie in gnome
<Se7h> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Se7h>   gnome-vlc: Depends: vlc (= 0.7.0-0woody.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Se7h> E: Broken packages
<Se7h> uh?
<yuran> i guess it's very easy to implement with lua
<Mitario> seb128, you here?
<Brooman> What cflags are used when compiling Ubuntu packages?
<seb128> Mitario: yes, why ?
<Mitario> seb128, what do you think of porting that industrial firefox theme of garret to human and ubuntu?
* tvon|x31 is using the ind firefox, its nice
<Mitario> tvon|x31, indeed
<linux_mafia> Brooman, march=i386 ? heh
<tvon|x31> Though I'd like to see something like SmoothGNOME as the default theme for ubuntu :).  Having Ximian as a resource for things industrial related would be nifty
<rapha> Hi all!
<Brooman> linux_mafia: lowest common denominator huh?
<Mitario> tvon|x31, well, porting it to Human would be nice :)
<seb128> Mitario: which theme ?
* tvon|x31 is no fan of the human icon set
<Mitario> seb128, http://www.linuxart.com
<seb128> Mitario: in fact I don't use firefox but epiphany
<Mitario> ah, ok
<linux_mafia> Brooman, id say so, since uname -r 2.6.8.1-2-386
<Mitario> because the default browser for Ubuntu is firefox..
<rapha> I've installed Ubuntu yesterday; and am quite impressed. However, there's a problem with Totem (it just shows a black screen for most movies), and I was wondering if anybody else is experiencing this...
<seb128> Mitario: I know ...
<Kosai> rapha: Yes.  Read the FAQ.
<Brooman> linux_mafia: I wouldn't know that, since I'm currently not using Ubuntu.
<Mitario> just making a point :)
<linux_mafia> rapha, install totem-xine
<seb128> Mitario: that's probably the most used browser here, but I still use epiphany
<Mitario> jep ok, but it would be nice if we had some kind of default human theme for the default browser too :)
<rapha> Kosai: Oh. Sorry...
<rapha> Thanks linux_mafia 
* Mirno is back (gone 00:12:29)
<elim> how do i change the screen's brightness on a mac?
<elim> (no manual buttons)
<Kosai> What kind of mac?
<rapha> And then Ubuntu's installer doesn't know about my monitor, so X doesn't start up (hsync and vsync are incorrect). Are you interested in knowing the monitor model or can I help you solve this in future versions some other way?
<elim> imac g3 400mhz
<elim> all in one type of thing
<Se7h> need some more help
<Se7h> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Se7h>   gnome-vlc: Depends: vlc (= 0.7.0-0woody.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Se7h> E: Broken packages
<elim> report the bug on the website using their email address
<rapha> elim: You talkin' to Se7h or me?
<Se7h> o.0
<elim> seth at the time but can anyone help with this monitor brightness adjustment?
<phin|work> hello
<tvon|x31> Anyone using Xchat?  ^W is not working for me for closing tabs
<tvon|x31> "tabs"
<tvon|x31> I'm curious if I'm the only one
<justdave> I'm using it, but the OS X native version
<theantix> tvon|x31, works for me
<tvon|x31> theantix: aight, thanks
<Se7h> tvon|x31 good here
* tvon|x31 nods
<phin|work> how well would ubunto run on a k6-2 300, any ideas? i will probly be using something else other then gnome 2.8, obviously, for a wm
<makkia> hello
<rapha> Hmm
<tvon|x31> phin|work: It would run fine.  I used a system like that for my desktop up till about a year and a half ago.  generally used openbox as the wm
<tvon|x31> nautilus will suck, so I'd avoid it
<phin|work> right on.
<rapha> What would you say if I would ask if "use home directory as desktop" could be enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<phin|work> ya.. i wonder thou
<tseng> i use openbox and nautilus
<Nonphasis> yet again, mplayer from marillat fails to resize to full screen
<Nonphasis> ngh
<tseng> i just remap the right cliek menu to middle click
<phin|work> is there a way to use gnome, without nautilus?
<tseng> works great.
<tvon|x31> rapha: I'd suggest weighing you against a duck and acting accordingly
<Nonphasis> off to compiling it, I guess
<rapha> tvon|x31: Good. I'm much heavier than a duck, so I'd win :-)
<elim> wait! im on a 400mhz mac and its fast as anything
<tvon|x31> rapha: ;)
<tvon|x31> grr
* tvon|x31 has an hour and 15 minutes to write a presentation
<WW> Nonphasis: "mplayer... fails to resize to full screen"   Same here.
<phin|work> i have another question... i can install any deb file correct? so, say there isnt something i need in the ubuntu mirrors, and i have a package for it, i could use it
<theantix> if the dependancies resolve, yes
<phin|work> nice
<sabdfl> azeem: check the docs on the site now, i think the process is clearer
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java
<theantix> phin|work:  doesn't mean it'l work though... I installed straw that way and it doesn't function
<phin|work> ok one more if ya dont mind.. one of my biggest conplaints about debian, is that alot of the gtk stuff is not compile with gtk2, now i mostly use a gtk2 based desktop as i love the look, has ubuntu taken the neccasary steps to recompile there packages with gtk2?
<phin|work> theantix, thats fine.. i figured its just a play and see whatcha get deal
<theantix> indeed
<wido> linux_mafia: the phone manager is quite cool. but it would be bercool to call via bluetooth :)
<subterrific> phin|work: can you name a specific program that doesn't use work gtk2?
<linux_mafia> wido, yeah, or if it could somehow match the numbers to names in your address book, so it had caller id, but still, i like it
<rapha> linux_mafia: My box doesn't have an internet connection (I'm at my aunts place), so, where can I get totem-xine and its deps -- FAQ doesn't appear to be mentioning it :-7
<phin|work> subterrific: let me think for a second, cause i have ran across quite a few
<linux_mafia> subterrific, xmms
<phin|work> yep
<phin|work> theres one
<subterrific> xmms uses gtk?
<phin|work> yep
<phin|work> i belive mplayer does as well
<rasher> However, the mplayer gui is a joke
<rasher> last I looked anyway
<subterrific> i'd have never guessed, its entirely customized
<linux_mafia> rapha, its in universe, there is a thread in the users mailing list about it
<phin|work> looks just like any dvd software thats out for, ack, windows
<azeem> sabdfl: will there be an upper cap of Ubuntu maintainers, or will everybody who volunteers and is suitable eventually be accepted?
<subterrific> there are better alternatives to both xmms and mplayer
<phin|work> i personally use totem
<phin|work> but i use xmms alot for it being lite
<subterrific> rhythmbox and totem-xine
<phin|work> and it has alot of plugins that i like
<rapha> Thanks linux_mafia 
<phin|work> there is also beep, but im not sure if it can use xmms plugins
<phin|work> i know its based on the xmms branch
<sabdfl> azeem: we'll retain any maintainers that meet the standard and remain actively involved
<subterrific> phin|work: so you pretty much need to bug the xmms developers to port to gtk2
<phin|work> subterrific: hmmm. i suppose thats possible :P
<azeem> sabdfl: sure, I just wondered whether you consider any size of maintainers as 'too big for the project'
<Deft> subterrific, the xmms are very against that, there's already been a sort-of fork over it
<linux_mafia> phin|work, it dosent really have to be gtk2, its only a looks thing, works flawlessly, i dont see the point as yet
<Deft> * xmms people
<phin|work> deft: correct, there is beep
<phin|work> which is a fork
<rapha> Do you have any plans to include Muine with Ubuntu? Rhytmbox is just fine, but I prefer Muine and it'd be nice to have the choice...
<phin|work> im not sure if xmms plugins work for it thou
<subterrific> Deft: i can tell just by looking at the horrible xmms gui that they'd be against it
<sabdfl> azeem: no, there is always work to be done
<phin|work> how stripped down of an install can i do with ubuntu? do i havta install all the apps it recommends? or can i get it down to almost nothing
<Deft> rapha, Muine needs Mono, so it _at least_ won't be in the first release
<subterrific> they are obviously against any movement forward and want xmms to look and act the same as it did 5 years ago
<phin|work> for instance.. i would want to remove nautilus
<phin|work> and a few other things
<azeem> OK
<tvon|x31> is there a password on the livecd?
* ickyGoat is back (gone 00:10:33)
<Deft> phin|work, you can remove as much as you want after you've installed
<phin|work> ok cool
<phin|work> would removing nautilus and asking gnome to not start it up affect gnome in anyway?
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<tvon|x31> nm
* ickyGoat is back (gone 00:00:11)
<Deft> but nautilus is very cool, so it wouldn't do you any good to get rid of it :)
<yuran> linux_mafia, there is a big advantage in gtk2 for international users
<yuran> altough i learned to identify my songs by the ammount of question marks :(
<Deft> phin|work, you should be able to remove nautilus from the session with no trouble at all, the problems would be with any other program that expected it to be running, and I can't think of any offhand...
<rapha> Deft: just because you don't have the time to include Mono, or are political questions / license issues involved?
<punkass_> Deft: so about the control-C thing at boot up, is there not a better way to do it?
<linux_mafia> yuran, thats a good point, one i should of thought of since it doesn't display the names of my chinese songs properly
<_axel> Deft: apart from the desktop not working... 
<makkia> sorry for my bad english, warty is paragonable with sid or sarge ?
<Deft> rapha, I'm not involved in Ubuntu, but it's mainly a time thing I think... check the wiki/website
<linux_mafia> paragonable?
<Deft> punkass_, you could tell eth0 or whatever not to auto configure?
<Deft> _axel, there is that...
<makkia> sorry for my bad english, warty is ~= with sid or sarge ?
<rapha> Deft: Well, then all is good. I was just afraid it couldn't have been just a time issue :-)
<npmccallum> rapha: We wanted to include mono, however packages in sid were broken at the time and there are unknown legal implications
<punkass_> Deft: yeah but when i bootup with the cable in i want it to auto connect..
<linux_mafia> rapha, there are mono packages made by some guy already, for the keen/desperate, but they are to be included in the proper release if sufficient interest is shown
<phin|work> deft: ok cool, personally i would wanna remove it completly, as this is going on a pc with only a 4gig drive
<npmccallum> rapha: hopefully those things will get sorted out for hoary
<Deft> phin|work, mine is on a 4 gig drive, uses under 1.3 or so for a new install
<phin|work> excellant
<rapha> linux_mafia: Well, put up a vote somewhere so I can vote for including them! :-)
<Deft> punkass_, you might be able to get dhclient to stop trying after a while, but I can't find out 'cause I only have dhcpcd on this machine...
<punkass_> yeah i have dhcpcd too for a wireless app i have installed
<Deft> punkass_, it may be improved in the future though, I think there's something about hotplugging network connections in progress
<rapha> npmccallum: Yeah... I also think Mono is having a bad time, given that no distro wants it because of "the legal implications"... was time somebody stepped forward and tried.
<linux_mafia> rapha, here is the line for your source list deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<wido> linux_mafia: i wanted to get started with mono after my exams. maybe i'll do some hacking to integrate the evolution addressbook into gnome phone manager :)
<linux_mafia> wido, you would be the man
<npmccallum> rapha: The biggest problem is that mono/.NET is so new, its hard to know what the legal issues are (rather than mp3 which we know is a patent issue)
<rapha> Cool, thanks linux_mafia 
<linux_mafia> wido, perhaps you could use some of the address book lookup applet code?
<theantix> speaking of evo integration... is there anything special needed to get the address book applet working with gaim?  I have the gaim/evo plugin installed, but the "send IM" button in the applet is greyed out
<rapha> npmccallum: Yeah. Hopefully Novell will include it in its distro so everybody can see how Microsoft'll react.
<linux_mafia> rapha, mono, muine, and blam packages
<elim> heh watch the firworks
<yam> how can I make gstreamer to play all video formats (divx, mpg, ...)?
<subterrific> yam: you can't really yet
<wido> linux_mafia: yes, that would be ideal. but first i have to get used to mono/gtk. until now i've only done python/qt development
<rapha> linux_mafia: Yeah, just looking at it. But I can't find the thread about "universe", where you said totem-xine and deps could be found.
<yam> subterrific: ouch :(
<subterrific> yam: try totem-xine instead
<subterrific> until totem-gstreamer matures
<linux_mafia> rapha, i had the black screen in totem problem, totem-xine definately fixes it
* Treenaks reports a successful Ubuntu install :)
<Treenaks> with one minor issue (X driver detection)
<yam> yeah I knew, but wanted to try with gstreamer
<linux_mafia> rapha, you will need to get christian marillat's libdvdcss debs if you want to watch dvds though
<rapha> linux_mafia: Now all I need is the totem-xine package and its dependancies :-) (My computer doesn't have an internet connection, so I can't use apt-get).
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<rapha> Oh, that's something I wanted to say as well npmccallum: Ubuntu doesn't disable things like NTP time lookup on boot time when the box isn't online. Greatly delays the booting process.
<linux_mafia> how to check deps of a package? and i can tell you where and what to get
<rapha> Hmm
<WW> Hey there, what's the simplest Ubuntu way of setting a ssh daemon, so I can ssh into my computer?
<rapha> Good question
<Treenaks> apt-cache show packagename shows everything ?
<rasher> WW: installing ssh with synaptic?
<rapha> I'm on a RedHat box right now, so ca't really play with deb stuff.
<linux_mafia> rapha, get rcconf and turn ntp off
<npmccallum> rapha: this release is called warty for a reason :) A lot of this stuff should be addressed in hoary
<Capri> WW, rasher 
<Capri> installing ssh-server or ssh-daemon is the package name
<Capri> ssh is the client
<Deft> Capri, ssh should get you both I think... no promise
<rasher> no, ssh includes both the client and server
<rapha> linux_mafia: Already did it by hand ;-)
<makkia> warty have x.org ?
<Deft> the actual packages are open something
<Deft> makkia, no
<rasher> Deft: no
<rasher> oh, I lied.
<rapha> npmccallum: Just wanted to tell you about it since I figure most developers will have an internet connection and thus not find problems like this one easily...
<sabdfl> makkia: plan is for x.org to go into Hoary
<Deft> huh?
<rasher> WW: yeah, openssh-client and openssh-server
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<rasher> Deft: I was confused :) - I was thinking ssh != openssh-*
<rasher> Deft: for some reason..
<rapha> npmccallum: If I had an internet connection at home I'd try to contribute, but it's a little costly from the internet cafe.
<Deft> ah right, ssh isn't a real package is the issue, just dependencies
<rasher> Yes. I finally figured it out.
* Treenaks takes out his "Treenaks OK" stamp and stamps his Ubuntu CD with it
<Treenaks> great work
<linux_mafia> rapha, http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/totem
<rapha> linux_mafia: Thanks!
<rasher> WW: so to sum up: apt-get install openssh-server / install openssh-server with synaptic
<WW> ssh-askpass-gnome appears to have been installed by default.
<Kosai> I prefer ssh-askpass-x11, 'cause of the way it looks all futuristic while you're typing in your password.
<rapha> linux_mafia: So that's the only package I'll need?
<Capri> rasher, there is only openssh-client and openssh-server in Ubuntu. It is different to Debian.
<linux_mafia> rapha, youll need xine-libs
<rapha> Okay
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Doesn't appear to be under "x".
<Deft> rapha, libxine1
<Capri> rasher, ups I see you saw it already. Didn't see that ;)
<tseng> does anyone know a package for wmv codec
<tseng> for xine
<rapha> Ah
<Deft> tseng, I have the win32 codecs installed for wmv, which may or may not be necessary...
<WW> ssh-agent is running, but that is not a server, correct?
<tseng> Deft: is there a package for them somehwere?
<azeem> WW: correct
<phlaegel> does the bittornado gui work for anyone? mine says it's missing wxpython, even though the package is installed.
<rapha> ???
<rapha> Deft: It's not under libx...
<Deft> tseng, there are some rpms of it around, a big package called w32codecs, you can just unzip it though
<azeem> rapha: the archive is sorted by source package
<azeem> rapha: thus, it's in xine or whater I guess
<azeem> eh, s/whater/whatever/
<rapha> azeem: That's the problem: under "x" there's only xine-ui.
<Deft> tseng, or w32codec-all-20040706-0.pm.0.i386.zip maybe
<azeem> rapha: apt-cache show foo | grep Source
<azeem> should tell you the corresponding source package
<Treenaks> uh
<rapha> azeem: I'm on RedHat 7.3... :-(
<rapha> Not my box here.
<azeem> rapha: xine-libs
<linux_mafia> rapha, get this too ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb
<azeem> rapha: eh, xine-lib
<housetier> apt-cache showsrc maybe?
<rapha> okay linux_mafia 
<rapha> azeem: Look at http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/ -- there's no package of that name.
<azeem> rapha: *shrug*
<azeem> I don't use ubuntu either
<CraHan> evening all
<rapha> linux_mafia: Do your magic abilities also tell you The Path To The Xine-Lib Package? :-)
<CraHan> do I need to report not working usb hardware to anyone in specific?
<CraHan> someone told me that the ID might have to be added to HAL
<linux_mafia> rapha, sorry bro, libxine is in main, i was putting you wrong
<CraHan> it's a D-link bluetooth dongle
<WW> Thanks all, openssh installed, up and running.
<rapha> Oh.
<rapha> linux_mafia: So, in other words, I have it on the Warty CD?
<Deft> rapha, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libxine1 if not
<linux_mafia> rapha, yep
<rapha> Ah
<rapha> Thanks again!
* rapha downloads it just to make sure
<linux_mafia> Deft, no no, its version 1-rc5-1ubuntu2
<Deft> hmm, could probably be forced... but ok
<azeem> Deft: this is bad advice
<azeem> never tell people to force stuff
<linux_mafia> except things up their asses ;)
<Lowe> haha
<Deft> ...
<linux_mafia> who was talking about bittornado before?
<nik> hi all
<curtian4> hello, i'm trying to find out where to find an faq on the ubuntu livecd
<nik> can anyone tell me if I can install ubuntu on a sata disk?
<jdub> nik: depends on the chipset
<nik> 915
<jdub> my sii one works fine
<mxpxpod> jdub: what version of linux were the ppc packages compiled on?
<calc> nik: will probably work
<CraHan> also... I've been seeing some acpi error messages along the lines of: ACPI-0154: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.LNKE._STA]  (Node cfb1e7a0), AE_NOT_EXIST
<calc> iirc ubuntu has 2.6.8.1
<nik> Ive got a brand new p4 socket 775 on an Abit AG8 with Intel 915p
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, you here?
<nik> tried to install
<phlaegel> yep
<nik> but no disk was recognised
<curtian4> (for the livecd faq) specifically, i'm trying to figure out the default user's password.
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, i have the same problem as you
<phlaegel> hm
<calc> CraHan: that is something to do with irq lnke status method failing, but not sure about the rest of it
<rapha> Okay, got all packages
<rapha> Thanks again for the forthcoming help!
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, will you recognise my autonomy from china, if i fix it, or find a solution?
<nik> someone succeded in installing on a 915p chipset?
<CraHan> calc: ok
<rapha> Bye!
<Deft> CraHan? Xhenit CraHan?
<linux_mafia> rapha, no worries
<CraHan> Deft: yeah :)
<CraHan> wow
<phlaegel> linux_mafia: I suppose.
<CraHan> long time since I heard that name ;)
<Deft> yeah, haven't really cared much about LS since I gave up on windows#
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, man, you a sad sack, just being silly
<Deft> wasn't the same without LS2K anyway
<CraHan> true
<CraHan> very true
<phlaegel> linux_mafia: so was I.
<phlaegel> couldn't you tell?
<phlaegel> ;-)
<nik> someone can help me?
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, have you done much googling yet?
<JStrike> How is the out-the box multimedia support btw?
<phlaegel> nope
<azeem> nik: just try it
<CraHan> Deft: I talk to jalist every day though
<tseng> JStrike: good for open source codecs
<punkass_> since dhcpcd hangs at boot up if there is no cable, is there a way for me to get it to stop initalizing at boot up and do it when a user logs in or something
<linux_mafia> phlaegel, ok, ive done a bit, time for more i think
<CraHan> and with a lit of the old ls users
<CraHan> *lot
<tseng> JStrike: bad for dvds/proprietary stuff out of the box
<nik> azeem: already tried
<azeem> nik: oh :)
<azeem> nik: then file a bug if it did not work
<nik> azeem: no disk recognised
<azeem> with exact details of your hardware
<CraHan> does anyone know if there's a dashboard deb our somewhere?
<Deft> CraHan, I've only just installed an irc client in Linux since a couple of days ago, logged into #fpn but there wasn't much happening
<nik> ok 
<linux_mafia> wouldnt you know, having a intellimouse in warty stops hal from starting
<CraHan> Deft: I don't go to #fpn much these days, it logs me in automatically when I start irssi :)
<spiv> Gar, X has crashed for me twice today.
<spiv> (For the first time since I installed a month or so ago)
<JStrike> CraHan : Dashboard is very broken a the moment. Work is going into Beagle, Dashboard's backend
<CraHan> JStrike: ah ok
<JStrike> Ok. So the multimedia is bad. As bad a fedora?
<phlaegel> linux_mafia: looks like it's an error in the script itself
<linux_mafia> JStrike, whats so bad about fedora, adding livna to much hard work for you ;)
<MepisBelle> linux_mafia: Fedora blows
<JStrike> linux_mafia : yes
<linux_mafia> MepisBelle, haha
<MepisBelle> lol
<linux_mafia> MepisBelle, lurker
<MepisBelle> Guilty!
<linux_mafia> JStrike, well its about that hard, so you may as well give up now
<JStrike> linux_mafia : I wasn't asking how to get it done
<JStrike> I have nothing against Fedora. It is just that Fedora/Redhat have a bit too strict a OSS/FSF view for me
<linux_mafia> JStrike, well debian/ubuntu is way worse, haha
<JStrike> I know debian is bad. That is why I was asking about Ubuntu :-)
<Deft> punkass_, after a short hunt, you can make dhcpcd timeout after 5 seconds or so if that would work
<azeem> JStrike: they got something up on their website
<MepisBelle> Debian is great - what do you mean?  <wink>
<punkass_> yeah that would be good..
<jdub> JStrike: you're saying that doing the right and safe thing legally is "bad"
<MepisBelle> lol
<jdub> JStrike: we're going to try to do the right and safe thing legally
<Deft> punkass_, then edit /etc/dhcpc/config, add "-t 5" in OPTIONS I think
<jdub> JStrike: so that probably puts us in a similar category to fedora / red hat when it comes to multimedia support
<jdub> JStrike: that said, things that are not going to cause legal issues may appear in restricted and/or universe
<JStrike> jdub : I am not saying you are doing bad. Not at all. I am just not the biggest believer in "right and safe" way
<ninja> isn't there an apt repository for Ubuntu?
<linux_mafia> JStrike, and as i said before, while i do share most of jdubs sentiments, there are certain things i want that are not available by default, and they are very easy to enable
<WW> Another question: If I want to use gftp to access files on this computer from elsewjere, do I need to install an ftp daemon, even if I am using the SSH2 protocol in gftp?
<jdub> JStrike: if you are prepared to handle the legal ramifications for your choice, that's fine. but we can't.
<jdub> ninja: yes, archive.ubuntu.com
<jdub> ninja: it's set up by default
<ninja> jdub: i had to kind of shoehorn it onto my laptop, so some of the install scripts migt
<ninja> not have triggered
<ninja> seems to be working now (albeit on a non-Ubuntu kernel)
<JStrike> jdub : I wasn't critising. I do understand. I just prefer pragmatism
<JStrike> BTW, what was the general response to RMS?
<jdub> JStrike: surely pragmatism is not getting sued.
<jdub> it's not an issue of freedom here, it's an issue of law
<linux_mafia> jdub, i believe you guys are doing it the right way, ubuntu could use a repo like the one christian marillat runs, then you guys are protected, and people can get questionable things they want, everyone is happy, and not being sued, heh
<JStrike> Not 100% sure here, but wont ximian be licensing the codecs? Didn't one of the other distro do that as well. TurboLinux or such
<jdub> JStrike: you can't do that if you want a free software distribution
<JStrike> Ah. Wasn't aware it was going to be a 100% free version. 
<jdub> JStrike: you couldn't have it for free or Free if we paid for patent and/or software licenses
<JStrike> My aplogies
<Dorward> I've installed Apache and various libraries for it and am trying to run a Perl module I've installed. Apache is returning a 501 and spitting http://dorward.me.uk/tmp/error.txt into the error.log. /usr/lib/perl5/auto/Apache/Request/Request.so, however, does exist.
<linux_mafia> JStrike, turbolinux is a commercial company, iirc they charge a reasonable amount for their distro, and use some of the revenue to pay royalties to the franhoffer institute etc
<Dorward> Any idea what it is complaining about?
<jdub> JStrike: you might want to read the website for more info, in the faq and about ubuntu
<punkass_> Daft: thanks that worked great...not sure how i overlooked the config file 
<JStrike> jdub : Busy doing. I just assumed (incorrectly) that Canonical was going to operate the same as RH and Suse
<linux_mafia> jdub, by the way, christians packages seem to work fine with ubuntu (here anyway), so perhaps you needn't bother
<WW> Nevermind, I found that I could do what I want with rsync.
<Decayer> Congratulations to all Ubuntu developers!
<Decayer> The system is awsome!
<jdub> thanks Decayer :)
<ninja> agreed - i'm very impressed
<WW> How many Ubuntu developers are there?
<JStrike> jdub : Very impressed that you got the contact lookup applet in btw :-) Pretty funny
<Decayer> jdub, do you have brazillian developers?
<family_> Hey
<jdub> WW: there are 34 in the company
<jdub> Decayer: one, lalo
<axe9> Anyone here availible to help me out with GRUB?
<punkass_> Deft: lol sorry called you Daft earlier..oops
<axe9> I need to find a confi file for grub, so I can dual boot with XP
<punkass_> hmmm lcd screen isnt shutting of when AC is unplugged
<Deft> punkass_, I decided to tactfully ignore that
<_axel> axe9: /boot/grup/menu.lst
<_axel> err, /boot/grub i mena
<_axel> mean
<axe9> Aight, found that, but I'm not sure how to set the chmod so I can edit :\
<_axel> axe9: you shouldnt need to chmod it if you're doing it as root, which you should
<axe9> ah...
<linux_mafia> sudo
<_axel> yup, sudo
* axe9 coughs
<axe9> I'm not sure how to do that... >.>
<_axel> axe9:  sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_axel> then enter your normal user password
<axe9> I thought I could do it with the account the installer had me set up...
<_axel> axe9: you can
<_axel> axe9: but via sudo
<axe9> Sudo?
<linux_mafia> axe9, or make it easy on yourself and apt-get install grubconf
<_axel> bah :P
<axe9> I'm really sorry, I got ubuntu to try out linux for a bit, and then I couldn't boot WinXP anymore...
<Tomcat_> It seems like the Ubuntu installer fucked my partition table... :o
<axe9> And then I was told I had to add this few lines of code to either the grub/grub.conf file or menu.ls
<Kamion> axe9: please report that as a bug; grub-installer should have detected the WinXP filesystem and included a block for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linux_mafia> thats odd? ubuntu/linux dosent have the geometery bug/problem anymore does it?
<Kamion> linux_mafia: I think it may well do, actually
<Kamion> I should probably buy a copy of WinXP for testing :-/
<axe9> I installed in on a diff hard drive, should it still have detected?
<axe9> oh!
<axe9> It's not seeing my main drive either :s
<Kamion> axe9: believe so, assuming that it could see the other drive
<axe9> That could be the problem then XD
<Kamion> yep :)
<_axel> the installer screws up in my system cause my xp partition is not in hda1, it should notice that and add map () statements to the automagic xp line -- admitted my case is not that common anyway
<linux_mafia> Kamion, ok, i thought that was all over
<Kamion> axe9: is this SATA or anything funky like that?
<axe9> The new one is
<Kamion> _axel: hm, not familiar with that case, again I'd suggest reporting a bug so I can look at it
<axe9> The linux one is just an old drive I ha
<_axel> Kamion: will do
<Kamion> axe9: so you installed onto an old one but WinXP is on the new one, is that right?
<Deft> hmm, I've got a winxp/ubuntu system to install when it arrives, will see what happens then, particularly as I've never installed XP before
<axe9> Yeah
<linux_mafia> does any distro do bios mapping/drive swapping by default? 
<Kamion> axe9: I'd appreciate 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' output so that we can make sure the SATA drive is detected properly
<axe9> ?.?
<Treenaks> argh, the ubuntu bugzilla-password mailer trips my spam controls (and mail doesn't get delivered..)
<linux_mafia> im dual booting here, x86, all went well
<subterrific> Treenaks: need to get a better spam filter
<axe9> But, is ubuntu, and XP on the same drive?
<_axel> Kamion: where's ubuntu's bugzilla or whatever?
<Kamion> axe9: um - it sounded like they weren't from what you said?
<Kamion> _axel: the URL's in the topic
<subterrific> Treenaks: try spamassassin, i've never has a false positive with it
<_axel> ah, sorry
<Kamion> no problem
<Treenaks> subterrific: I use spamassassin, on postfix.. but it rejects unknown sender domains... and host bugzilla.warthogs.hbd.com does not exist (or the nameserver timeouts)
<elim> who thinks a forum would eb a good idea?
<Kamion> elim: we will be doing fora at some point relatively soon
<linux_mafia> axe9, so linux is on the master drive, and winxp on the slave?
<elim> ah good glad to hear it
<elim> how old is this project?
<azeem> yeah, Kamion loves fora
<axe9> yeah
<subterrific> Treenaks: weird, it didn't use that domain to send to me. they must be changing the setup
<Kamion> axe9: in order to detect the WinXP filesystem and put it in the grub configuration, we need to make sure that the installer can detect the SATA drive; to do that, I need to know the exact model, which 'lspci' and 'lspci -n' are good at showing
<axe9> I was thinking about maybe just opening on the case and changing the settings
* Kamion thwaps azeem
<Kamion> elim: first public release was five days ago; I first heard about it around March, and the main kick-off meeting was April, so I guess that's really the starting point
<linux_mafia> anyone here using fabio's new x packages?
<Mitario> jdub do you use hoary yourself? or just warty?
<jdub> warty
<Kamion> Mitario: hoary doesn't exist yet
<_axel> Kamion: what component should i file under? debian-installer? grub-installer?
<jdub> hoary doesn't exi--
<Mitario> oh, i thought you could already use the devel packages
<Kamion> _axel: grub-installer
<srbaker> grr
<jdub> Mitario: a couple of us have testing repositories
<jdub> i do some bluetooth things
<Kamion> _axel: (although debian-installer is an acceptable catch-all for installer stuff)
<Mitario> ah
<jdub> tseng has some mono things
<jdub> etc.
<jdub> but not proper hoary :)
<Mitario> ok, cool
<axe9> eh... The drive is a seagate 80GB 7200 hdd, with 8MB cache, it has 2 partitions, one 7GB for XP, and another 68GB one.
<Kamion> axe9: 'lspci' and 'lspci -n', I really mean it :)
<theantix> heh
<Kamion> the hardware detection works in terms of PCI IDs
<calc> update-pciids might help first
<curtian4> is anyone using the warty livecd? 
<andred> It's impossible to get the Home directory on the deskotop without the "shortcut" emblem on it?
<jdub> andred: in configuration editor
<jdub> andred: go to /apps/nautilus/desktop
<andred> ok, thanks
<jdub> andred: turn on the special icons you wnat
<jdub> but i encourage you to try without them for a while
<tseng> its fun w/o
<maswan> Do you guys have a FAI port?
<andred> jdub, I hae for a few days now. I like drag-dropping stuff to those icons.
<phlaegel> without the special icons, and with desktop_is_home_dir... :-)
<axe9> >.>
<axe9> <.<
<axe9> >.<
* maswan ponders a cluster install
<subterrific> jdub: i really like having the icons turned off, i used to take all my icons off my macos desktop also. however, i question the learning curve for new users.
<maswan> well, or any other automatic net install method
<axe9> I've got no clue as to what  'lspci' and 'lspci -n' are T_T
<subterrific> most people are used to having those icons there thanks to windows, mac, etc...
<Kamion> axe9: they're commands you run in a terminal
<WW> axe9: Start with Applications->System Tools->Terminal
<axe9> ok
<_Hiro_> why can't I set my ap with iwconfig?
<Kamion> maswan: not yet, kickstart-a-like is a Hoary goal
<WW> axe9: After the$, type lspci and hit enter.
<_Hiro_> iwconfig ath0 ap <apdata> fails :/
<curtian4> anyone able to take q's on the livecd?
<axe9> You want me to paste what cam up into a PM?
<subterrific> i guess as long as nautilus brings up a new window when a volume is mounted, thats what really matters.
<axe9> came*
<_axel> Kamion: done, #1527 commited to bugzilla, ask if you need any extra info
<Kamion> axe9: mail to cjwatson@canonical.com would be better
<axe9> kk
<maswan> Kamion: Ok, in brief, what I care about is selection of packages in classes/netgroups/etc and a postinst.pl or equivalent for all the local modifications. Well, besides a 0-question installation.
<mxpxpod> do we know when mono packages are going to be built for ubuntu?
<tube013> hey folks.. I'm trying to get my prism54 card working.  I copied the firmware to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware but when I modprobe prism54 it doesn't load the firmware
<axe9> sent
<tseng> mxpxpod: get an x86
<mxpxpod> tseng: :P
* lamont mumbles
<linux_mafia> tseng, you already built some, didnt you bro?
<Treenaks> as bugzilla isn't working for me, could someone add a note that Debian bug #246725 is still present in the Ubuntu installer?
<tseng> linux_mafia: he's on ppc
<maswan> Kamion: kickstart? is that the redhat or mandrake version? I'm only familiar with fai, jumpstart, nim and roboinst. :)
<Deft> tube013, how do you know it doesn't load? is that from a dmesg message?
<ish> how can I get 'dpkg -l' to show me the whole name of the packages?
<linux_mafia> tseng, oh, i see
<Treenaks> ish: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l package
<_axel> ish: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<_axel> echo!
<Treenaks> _axel:  :)
<Kamion> maswan: I think kickstart's a RHism
<_axel> :P
<maswan> Kamion: Ok, so what are you guys going to call it? ;)
<tube013> Deft:  yea.. nothing from hotplug, which I normally see when it worked in other distros.  It may be ACPI error.  is the Ubuntu kernel patched so I can load a patched dsdt into initrd.img?
<sabdfl> hmm... looks like there is a mailman upgrade problem in warty/universe
<Kamion> maswan: well, we'll be importing debconf preseeding from sarge, for a start
<maswan> Kamion: We might kludge ubuntu into our fai install anyway, I mean, we did that for pure64 and the upside of ubuntu is real security upgrades..
<Kamion> maswan: the kickstart stuff will I think be some kind of automated translation from literal Kickstart files, which will help people with big RH/etc. deployments to integrate Ubuntu relatively seamlessly
<jdub> maswan: wow, cool :)
<maswan> jdub: On the other hand, the cluster is running fine right now, so we might not. :)
<tseng> oops, i just filled my fileserver
<tseng> 30gb of flac :)
<maswan> Kamion: Ah, ok. I've never had any experience with kickstar.
<_Hiro_> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 ath0  that's a correct route, no?
<Kamion> _Hiro_: looks OK, provided your IP is 192.168.1.<something>; I would expect to see another line for the route to the gateway
<_Hiro_> or does it need the gateway filled in? :|
<Kamion> 192.168.124.128 0.0.0.0         255.255.255.128 U     0      0        0 eth2
<Kamion> 0.0.0.0         192.168.124.225 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2
<_Hiro_> problem is when I do ssh 192.168.1.1 it says "no route to host"
<_Hiro_> ath0 is a card in the system, right now I use eth0 to go to the net :/
<|trey|> grrrr... ubuntu is ignoring my "roll-up" setting in Desktop Prefs >> Windows
<sabdfl> anybody know a lot about mailman here?
<_Hiro_> it all worked on gentoo but somehow debian is different enough so that my openvpn script horribly fails :(
<jdub> sabdfl: try me
<axe9> Kamion, you gte my Email?
<sabdfl> upgrading to the latest mailman in universe gives me an error about there being files in /var/lib/mailman/qfiles
<_Hiro_> pff
<_Hiro_> ubuntu is quite the pain :(
<Kamion> axe9: yes, thanks
<linux_mafia> daniel stones not here is he? or Fabio Massimo Di Nitto
<jdub> maswan: is this on rince?
<Kamion> axe9: but you appear to have only sent the output of 'lspci', not 'lspci -n' too
<jdub> maswan: sorry
<axe9> ah...
<jdub> sabdfl: is this on rince?
<Kamion> axe9: I also don't see an SATA controller there ...
<sabdfl> jdub: yes
<axe9> one min
<Kamion> unless it's:
<Kamion> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801AA IDE (rev 02)
<axe9> lemme get the box..
<jdub> sabdfl: i'm logged in, want me to look at it?
<_Hiro_> I don't have /dev/dsp it doesn't create /dev/hdc automatically, networking acts weird, it doesn't support mixed SCSI-IDE environemnts it seems... quite a struggle for me :P
<jdub> sabdfl: you realise rince is our list server, right? :)
<sabdfl> yes, i'm just dogfooding
<axe9> I'm one of those "Know's more then anyone he knows about computers, is a total newb when the shit hits the fan, and knows nothing really"type guys... >.>
<jdub> sabdfl: *fear*
<jdub> sabdfl: i'll have a look :-)
<axe9> It's not SATA
<subterrific> Treenaks: you get the bugzilla thing worked out? i checked my password email, and its coming from bugzilla-daemon@bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<axe9> Ultra ATA/100
<jdub> sabdfl: can you quit out of aptitiude/apt/whatever?
<Treenaks> subterrific: it works now
<subterrific> k
<jdub> sabdfl: i'm locked out
<Treenaks> subterrific: but you have to look at the Return-Path
<sabdfl> jdub: done
<Treenaks> subterrific: which looks broken ..
<jdub> ta
<Treenaks> subterrific: anyway, I've relaxed my postfix checks a bit
<Treenaks> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1529
<_Hiro_> am I still here? :P
<axe9> Ok, ls -n report sent
<_Hiro_> ah yes
<_Hiro_> my networking creates multiple default gateways it seems
<phlaegel> I guess bugs shouldn't be filed on universe packages, right?
<linux_mafia> if i look at the gnome system monitor, all processes, theres a whole heap of processes that run as root that have no name, what are they?
<jdub> sabdfl: should be going now
<linux_mafia> axe9, lspci -n
<_Hiro_> I don't understand network/interfaces :/
<axe9> I did
<phlaegel> _Hiro_: what do you need to do?
<_Hiro_> if I want to send something over 192.168.1.0 I need to point it to the gateway, but if I set the gateway it adds it as a default gateway for the whole system. Can I not just specify it for the network segment?
<_Hiro_> well my wireless is in 192.168.1.0/24 the gateway/ap for it is 192.168.1.1 but if I put that as gateway in the interfaces file it sets it as default 0.0.0.0 gateway 
<sabdfl> jdub: how would you feel about a switch to grub and kernel 2.6 on that box?
<_Hiro_> and I already have eth0 for 0.0.0.0 there
<_Hiro_> maybe it's my interfaces notation :/
<_Hiro_> right now I'm just trying to get the wireless to work so I can get my vpn running again and ditch the wires :P
<jdub> sabdfl: can you touch the box within 1 minute of where you're sitting?
<sabdfl> no ways, it's somewhere in texas
<jdub> sabdfl: that's an easy one, then ;-)
<jdub> sabdfl: unless you've got really great on-site support people
<jdub> sabdfl: who can fix it
<axe9> Anybody want Gmail ^^'
<hypatia> axe9: http://isnoop.net/gmailomatic.php
<sabdfl> jdub: problem is, the lilo config is out of date, so if it resets itself I don't know it will come up anyway
<Deft> jdub, do you have any plans for switching to gamin, I don't want to have to be jealous of this new Fedora...
<jdub> sabdfl: even more reason to avoid it ;)
<sabdfl> so... rather leave it with a timebomb?
<axe9> ?
<_Hiro_> BTW the installer somehow majorly fails on SCSI raid 5 if I have an IDE disk activated :/
<jdub> sabdfl: prefer not, but what's the on-site support like atm?
<jdub> sabdfl: if there's someone there who can baby it, then it's not too scary
<sabdfl> good
<axe9> ah?
<axe9> Anyluckwith finding out how to get the dual boot system working?
<lucas_> hi
<ElRaton> hello
<ElRaton> ;)
<ElRaton> this is my next gnu/linux distribution ;)
<axe9> kool
<ElRaton> ;))
<ElRaton> w/ i'll have a laptop, in fact ;)
#ubuntu 2004-10-02
<ElRaton> cuz my workstation will stay half a desktop, half a server
<axe9> You want to use Ubuntu as a server OS O_o
<ElRaton> non
<ElRaton> i don't
<ElRaton> i'll use ubuntu on my laptop, when i'll have it
<axe9> Oh!
<axe9> I see 8)
<ElRaton> but i'm not using it cuz at this time, i only have 1 computer
<axe9> What you gonna use for the server/
<ElRaton> half a server, half a worsktation ;)
<ElRaton> currently, fedora core 2
<axe9> Ah, cool
<ElRaton> once i'll have ubuntu on my laptop...
<ElRaton> debian :D
<ElRaton> i think
<axe9> Is Debian good for servers?
<ElRaton> ???
<ElRaton> OF COURSE
<axe9> Hmn
<ElRaton> no trolls, but debian is made for servers, and is the best distro to do a server
<ElRaton> ;)
<ElRaton> really, debian is not made for end-users (yes it is...) but first for servers ;)
<_Hiro_> is there a package for madwifi driver maybe? :|
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, universe ;)
<axe9> Soemone I know said it mightn't be good using Debian, because the distro he had was all screwy, and had stabilty troubles..
<axe9> I think my servers run on RedHat
<ElRaton> it's possible
<HrdwrBoB> ElRaton: which is precisely why ubuntu exists
<ElRaton> cuz debian has flavours
<_Hiro_> I let synaptic search but it has no such package :/
<ElRaton> HrdwrBoB, i understood ;)
<ElRaton> HrdwrBoB, i'm explaining him ;)
<HrdwrBoB> axe9: I assure you debian is a much better server OS
<_Hiro_> apt-cache doesn't find anything either
<HrdwrBoB> we run redhat at work and I despise it
<ElRaton> but debian has 3 main flavous
<azeem> HrdwrBoB: ubuntu is marketed as a server OS as well, though
<axe9> Kool, well, I don't have control over what OS they use :P
<ElRaton> the stable one, for servers
<HrdwrBoB> _Hiro_: have you got restricted in your sources.list
<ElRaton> the testing one, less stable ;)
<axe9> As long as my 30GBs are there, I'm fine ;)
<ElRaton> and the unstable one... hum... for me ;))
<_Hiro_> I have uncommented universe
<ElRaton> and debian developpers ;)
<Miichael> how is video card support in ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> azeem: true, but at least for now, that's unlikely to happen much
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, apt-get update
<sladen> axe9: I feel your friend maybe mis-informed.  Alot of the reason people /do/ run Debian is because it has a reputation for stability that it is often believed, nothing else rivals
<_Hiro_> I did apt-get update
<axe9> oh
<axe9> ok
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, after uncommenting it, you need to update your dpkg cache
<_Hiro_> I did that
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, apt-cache search madwifi ??
<_Hiro_> how else would I been able to get openvpn :)
<axe9> Oh! My sound isn't working on Ubuntu eiter ..>
<_Hiro_> I searched for wifi, nothing
<_Hiro_> ygdrassil:/etc/openvpn# apt-cache search wifi
<_Hiro_> atmel-firmware - Contains the firmware images for atmel wifi cards
<_Hiro_> kwifimanager - KDE Wireless Lan Manager
<_Hiro_> those 2 :|
<sladen> _Hiro_: your madwifi stuff should be installed by default (and hopefully auto-detected too)
<_Hiro_> I think this might be my wireless problem: Bit Rate=1Mb/s
<_Hiro_> well it doesn't work
<_Hiro_> it always gives no route to host
<sladen> _Hiro_: That's probably not a madwifi problem
<_Hiro_> then I don't know what is
<ElRaton> but a wifi configuration problem ;)
<_Hiro_> routing tables are ok
<_Hiro_> yet no route
<_Hiro_> no the wifi works
<_Hiro_> worked fine with gentoo
<sladen> _Hiro_: is your routeing okay.  Or is there no route, why?
<ElRaton> WEP key, channel or ESSID, ip settings (IP, netmask) ?
<sladen> _Hiro_: is your routeing okay.  Or is there no route, which?
<_Hiro_> yes all set
<ElRaton> ad-hoc or managed ?
<_Hiro_> I used this before on gentoo, openvpn over 128 WEP, it worked fine
<_Hiro_> managed
<sladen> _Hiro_: what does  /sbin/iwconfig   or the Wireless Applet tell you
<ElRaton> iwlist wlan0 scan
<ElRaton> replace wlan0 by your wireless interface
<ElRaton> [root@nemo lerat] # iwlist wlan0 scan
<ElRaton> wlan0     Scan completed :
<ElRaton>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:07:CB:50:0B:B8 [...] 
<ElRaton> does this detect something ?
<_Hiro_> iwconfig just tells me all the info like I had before
<ElRaton> yes
<_Hiro_> just the bit rate differs :/
<ElRaton> but... what about iwlist?
<sladen> ElRaton: hopefully your prompt doesn't look like that if you're running Ubuntu :)
<ElRaton> sladen, why do you say that ? :D
<axe9> >.>
<phlaegel> because you enabled root
<_Hiro_> ElRaton it gives me a big list
<ElRaton> :D
<sladen> _Hiro_: you mentioned that you were only getting 1Mb/second.  Have you tried moving closer to the Access Point?
<_Hiro_> Cell 01 and a lot of bit rates
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, ok, so your antenna driver is ok ;)
<ElRaton> sladen, ;D
<_Hiro_> listen, yesterday I was on gentoo and it moved at 1MB/s
<_Hiro_> neither boxes have moved since :p
<ElRaton> sladen, [lerat@nemo lerat] $ unset PS1 \n pwd \n /home/lerat (\n is for newline)
<ElRaton> 11MB/s, you mean
<Mitario> nite all
<axe9> How do I log on as the root user, so I can change my menu.ls file?
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, how many cells do you find with iwlist ?
<_Hiro_> 1
<_Hiro_> cell 01
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, cuz maybe you have problems dealing...
<ElRaton> ok :D
<ElRaton> my neighboor also have wireless ;)
<_Hiro_> yes but I set a fixed ap
<sladen> ElRaton: indeed.  I know people have personal tastes...   Mine is an adversion to that style of prompt
<_Hiro_> my ap
<ElRaton> (and until i don't have connection, he give me his WEP... i'm waiting for my modem to work !!)
<_Hiro_> and the neighbours do have wireless here somewhere :P
<ElRaton> sladen, default setting ;))
<ElRaton> sladen, tell me your prompt please!
<_Hiro_> but I don't get it :/
<_Hiro_> can I paste my ifconfig data somewhere?
<ElRaton> here :D
<_Hiro_> really? it doesn't bother you people.
<ninja> pls can someone send me their /etc/apt/sources.list (from a standard install)?
<ElRaton> ... go ;)
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, it would be shorter than asking and asking!
<_Hiro_> iface ath0 inet static
<_Hiro_>         name Wireless LAN card
<_Hiro_>         address 192.168.1.10
<_Hiro_>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<_Hiro_>         broadcast 192.168.1.255
<_Hiro_>         network 192.168.1.0
<_Hiro_>         #gateway 192.168.1.1
<axe9> ...
<_Hiro_> this is what I have for ath0
<_Hiro_> it's what it's supposed to be?
<_Hiro_> I don't see a fault
<ElRaton> hum...
<_Hiro_> I commented out the gateway because I use the ethernet right now
<ElRaton> do you have the one of a computer who's OK with the wireless network?
<_Hiro_> and if I don't it makes 2 default gateways
<_Hiro_> I have 2 others that are ok
<_Hiro_> same cards
<ElRaton> can you give us their ifconfig?
<ElRaton> one of them only ;)
<ElRaton> as a private message to me, if you want
<_Hiro_> I'll try :/
<Miichael> if no k3b. what burning software is there to use in ubuntu
<ElRaton> Miichael, cdrecord ;))
<axe9> >.>
<seb128> nautilus-cd-burner
<sladen> ElRaton: standard Debian one:  PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '
<axe9> How do I log on as the root T_T as soon as i find that out, my problem can be fixed T_T
<ElRaton> sladen, ok :D
<seb128> axe9: sudo su ? :)
<ElRaton> i have to go to bed, a lot of work tomorrow and it's 12:20PM ;)
<housetier> sudo vim 
<ElRaton> see ya'
<axe9> Ok, but I have no clue what that is...
<Miichael> will it burn image files? ie .iso .img and so forth
<Kamion> axe9: type 'sudo' before whichever command you want to run as root
<ElRaton> Miichael, yes
<_Hiro_> ElRaton I printed them :/
<Kamion> axe9: we disable the root account by default
<Miichael> sweet...
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, ok
<Miichael> thanks
<axe9> All I need is a way to edit my menu.ls file
<_Hiro_> can't reach the other computers right now since they're wireless :P
<ElRaton> _Hiro_, what are the differences with the one you sent ?
<Miichael> more i read up on this distro. more i want to try it out
<sladen> axe9: sudo emacs menu.lst
<axe9> it's read-only now
<_Hiro_> I'll check
<axe9> ok
<axe9> thanks
<ElRaton> http://www.andesi.org/index.php?node=25
<ElRaton> sorry
<ElRaton> not the good chan
<linux_mafia> anyone know how to reset my mouse cursor speeds, sensitivity, etc, back to its default in gnome?
<axe9> Ah, ok, so I was told to put title Windows
<axe9>        rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<axe9>        chainloader +1 on the end of the file
<axe9> do I just paste that in this blank doc that came up?
<_Hiro_> no difference :/
<_Hiro_> apart from the usual of course IPs and such ;)
<_Hiro_> but no significant difference but the bit rate, which is why I was thinking it was the driver maybe? :|
<_Hiro_> maybe it's something dumb I did :/
<_Hiro_> is there a way I could reinstall the drivers just to be sure?
<axe9> Sladen, Should I just overwrite the file?
<axe9> Because, this is a blank document, besides for what I added
<_Hiro_> fuck it, at least ethernet works :P anyone know how to fix the mystery of the non-appearing HD? 
<axe9> Ah, I have that probel m too...
<_Hiro_> it does appear if I touch it's parents counterpart in /.dev/  e.g. touch /.dev/hdc
<_Hiro_> then I wait a second and /dev/hdc and /dev/hdc1 suddenly exist
<axe9> ...
<_Hiro_> weird he :P
<_Hiro_> and my soundcard gets made as /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp :(
<_Hiro_> I can symlink it but of course that gets killed every reboot
<_Hiro_> I whine now, but I'll help later, I promise ;)
<axe9> I SO should not have installed linux on a machine I'm not theonly one using >.>
<edd> it's the only way :)
<axe9> no...
<axe9> I have a REALLY old machine..
<axe9> it has like..
<axe9> 16MBs RAM,and 480MHz with a 5GB hdd
<axe9> I'm soo lost >.>
* axe9 cries
<tm> where can i find the sun-j2sdk1.5 pkg?
<axe9> aight
<axe9> brb
<axe9> I'm gonna reboot and see if this worked...
<andred> Does the latest Firefox in Ubuntu have the security flaws in Firefox fixed?
<subterrific> tm: http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<tm> subterrific: thx
<family_> >:(
<family_> not working >.>
<Deft> this still the dual boot thing?
<family_> >.<
<family_> yeah
<Deft> k, what have you done so far?
<family_> I'm stuck, and no one here has told me anything besides how to open something called emacs...
<family_> I odn't know WHAT to do
<Deft> just to check, you need to be able to boot winxp as well as ubuntu?
<family_> I was told to put
<family_> yeah
<family_> title Windows
<ubuntuwig> grr
<family_>        rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<family_>        chainloader +1
<ubuntuwig> metacity really needs a "close all windows" hotkey
<family_> in my menu.ls file by a friend
<family_> oh
<Deft> ok, you probably need to add "makeactive" on a line there, after root... is good
<family_> some background
<family_> but, how do I change the chmod so I can edit it?
<subterrific> family_: use sudo
<subterrific> sudo -s to get a root console
<Deft> you don't; an easy way is, assuming you're at an x terminal: "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<subterrific> or sudo <command>
<Deft> then type your own password when it asks
<ubuntuwig> i'm going to have to play the "guess which PCI slot on your motherboard is the bus mastering slot" gam
<axe9> AH!
<ubuntuwig> input gets really jerky when i'm copying things over the network
<axe9> Ok
<ubuntuwig> debian didn't do this, so i don't know what the deal is
<axe9> now what do I change on
<axe9> title Windows
<axe9>        rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<axe9>        chainloader +1
<axe9> to get my other hdd to come up, and be able to dual boot
<Deft> is that in the section headed examples?
<axe9> Not that I see
<axe9> err...
<axe9> wiat
<keifer> hey, do i need to delete the packages in sysatpic's "installed (obsolete)" section?
<Deft> or, if you haven't added it at all yet, the examples section is a good place
<axe9> oh
<axe9> yeah, it is
<axe9> only it has
<axe9> makeactive
<Deft> that's good
<axe9> title Windows
<axe9>        rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<axe9>   makeactive     chainloader +1
<Deft> with no #s at the start of the lines?
<conekg> hi all
<axe9> But, what do I put as the root?
<axe9> no
<axe9> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<axe9> # root		(hd0,0)
<axe9> # makeactive
<axe9> # chainloader	+1
<axe9> is what it has
<conekg> i am trying to install nvidia drivers 
<Deft> delete all those #s
<axe9> k
<Deft> and the spaces after them, so the lines start at the start
<conekg> does ubunt have kernel source of its install disk?
<axe9> ok
<axe9> NOw, save or is there something else?
<Kamion> Deft: # has a special meaning in menu.lst ... update-grub parses it
<axe9> ooh!
<axe9> Do I hjust have to add /XP to the 96/98/2000 part?
<andred> Small detail: "About Ubuntu" probably shouldn't have "..." after it. It doesn't bring up something that requires further user input. Other GNOME "About X" stuff don't have dots.
<Deft> Kamion, simplifying here, in examples it's not important
<Kamion> axe9: the title part is purely informational
<axe9> oh
<Deft> for mine, I have (assuming this doesn't count as flooding):
<Llamabutcher> hey guys I have a problem: im trying to do the apt-get update, but when i do it it fails at the end and tells me i should run apt-get update to fix the problem.  I did everything in /etc/apt/sources.list that i read to do...
<Deft> # examples
<Deft> #
<Deft>  title		Windows 98Se
<Deft>  root		(hd0,0)
<Deft>  makeactive
<Deft>  chainloader	+1
* _axel never needed the 'makeactive' part at all
<Llamabutcher> when you comment out a line does that mean to just take the # out from the beginning?
<axe9> no, puting the # in, in most languages, forms a comment
<axe9> except in HTML
<jdandr2> any ideas why I don't have man pages like strlen or any c++ ...
<axe9> whereas it's <! comment --!>
<Kamion> jdandr2: install manpages-dev
<Deft> don't worry, just make sure those lines don't have them
<axe9> ok, now save and reboot?
<Kamion> axe9: <!-- -->
<Deft> no
<axe9> yea
<Deft> save yes
<axe9> ok, now what?
<jdandr2> Kamion, thanks
<Deft> first, are you sure that's where windows is, the first partition of the first drive?
<axe9> No, it's on the second of the slave drive
<axe9> Linux is on the master drive
<Deft> ha, then you need (someone check me here) "(hd1,1)"
<_axel> axe9: then you'll need to use map 
<axe9> map?
<_axel> 'map' grub command
<_axel> to make windows think its on the first partition when it boots
<axe9> So, where.. er...
<axe9> oh..
<axe9> so, replace the (0.0)?
<_axel> ok, so if your windows is in second of slave drive that would be (hd1,1)
<_axel> but it must be (hd0,0) for xp to work
<axe9> ok
<_axel> so you have to do map (hd1) (hd0)
<_axel> map (hd0) (hd1)
<axe9> ?
<_axel> space between parentheses is important
<Kamion> _axel: that map bug does make sense to me, but I'll have to read up a bit to find out if there are any otherwise unexpected side-effects
<_axel> Kamion: sure, i'd be interested to know, but it just works for me... windows thinks it's in C:\ and everything is fine so far (have been doing this for months now)
<Deft> _axel, where exactly do the map lines go?
<_axel> Deft: i paste my stanza:
<axe9> yeah
<axe9> where
<Kamion> _axel: I guess the main issue might be somebody who has a Windows install that's happy in D:\; I was under the impression that that was possible, if fiddly
<_axel> title       xp
<_axel> map         (hd2) (hd0)
<_axel> map         (hd0) (hd2)
<_axel> rootnoverify (hd2,0)
<_axel> chainloader +1
<Kamion> _axel: that said, I haven't actually used Windows since 95
<_axel> that forces loading of an xp partition in partition 1 of hard disk 3
<_axel> grub counts from 0
<_axel> confusing at times
<axe9> so, should I paste that where 
<axe9> # title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<axe9> # root		(hd0,0)
<axe9> # makeactive
<axe9> # chainloader	+1
<_axel> Kamion: i just play command&conquer ;)
<Llamabutcher> can someone help me with the universe thing u have to do in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<axe9> is right now?
<_axel> axe9: that is totally commented out -- you should remove all '#'
<axe9> I know :P
<axe9> brb
<_axel> axe9: that'll only work if your windows is in first partition of first hard disk, which you just said is not true if i understood
<conekg> does ubuntu have kernel source on its install cd?
<conekg> i need them to install nvidia driver
<Deft> conekg, you can get the source using synaptic
<_axel> Kamion: the D:\ thing might be an issue, you're right, but i dunno either
<conekg> Deft, I can't bring the X up so I thought to install the sources from a cd
<conekg> using dpkg
<conekg> i just can't find them
<Deft> well, you don't need nvidia for X to work, but ok: are you using the default kernel?
<Kamion> the source code isn't on the CD
<conekg> yes
<Kamion> conekg: the kernel *headers* will be on the CD as of tomorrow's daily build
<Kamion> conekg: that should be enough to build any driver ...
<conekg> i have a dial-up can i download them now?
<Deft> you can just get linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-386 (?!) and nvidia-glx
<sladen> it's on the CD
<conekg> oh I will try that now, thanks
<Deft> (apt-get install ...)
<conekg> did anyone have sucess in installing lucent winmodem?
<_axel> Kamion: btw, regarding the grub map thing, i found this: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-04/msg00019.html -- you might want to have a look
<Kamion> _axel: thanks, added that to the bug
<_axel> np
<Deft> is it suddenly night time everywhere?
<ubuntuwig> yes
<Hrdwr_BoB> 9:38am
<Hrdwr_BoB> on first coffee
<Hrdwr_BoB> can't take
<axe9> brb again >.>
<Hrdwr_BoB> tlak
<Hrdwr_BoB> still sleepy
<Miichael> 4:30pm here
<axe9> damned dishes...
<ubuntuwig> 7:30 pm here
<axe9> why wcan't they wash themselves >:(
<keifer> 6:33 here
<axe9> 6:30PM here
<Cardador> 00.33
<Hrdwr_BoB> axe9, in my house they do :)
<axe9> 33*
<Hrdwr_BoB> <3 dishwasher
<keifer> Cardador: GMT?
<Cardador> ?
<Deft> bst
<keifer> ah, trying to figure out what timezone 00.33 is. :P
<Cardador> lisbon :P
<ubuntuwig> em portugal eu era cardiologo
<Cardador> ahah
<ubuntuwig> miguel, pasquale, since you two have worked so hard, i have a special treat for you
<ubuntuwig> doriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitos
<jsc> hey folks.... can someone tell me how to stop ubuntu from changing the time whenever i change to my local time and reboot it goes back to utc
<azeem> jsc: ntpdate does that
<jsc> so disable it
<jsc> ?
<WW> Help!
<azeem> jsc: so disable or deinstall it
<jsc> k
<jsc> ty
<azeem> I guess :)
<keifer> Any one have an idea when the firefox 1.0 preview will be avalable for ubuntu?
<WW> I installed ubuntu, and installed the nvidia graphics driver.  Later I realized that I should be using the -686 kernel, so I installed linux-image-2.6-686.
<WW> Now X won't start.
<ubuntuwig> what does /var/log/XFree86.0.log say
<WW> ubuntuwig: I'll take a look.
<Deft> WW, nvidia installer or ubuntu restricted modules package?
<Cardador> WW i did the same thing as you. I add to install the correspondent restricted modules
<Cardador> *had
<Cardador> correspondent to the kernel image you installed
<WW> Carador: Yeah, that's what I figure.  
<WW> Deft: ubuntu packages.
<WW> The first error that in the log is
<WW> (EE) NVIDIAS
<Deft> yeah, do what Cardador said then
<WW> oops, ignore that
<ubuntuwig> les versions sont incompatibles
<WW> OK, the error in the log is "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<WW> So, does anyone happen to know the name of the  restricted modules package for -686?
<azeem> same as for -386, just with -686
<azeem> (I guess)
<Dashiva> is there a 686 kernel package or something
<thom> Dashiva: linux-image-2.6-686
<thom> WW: sorry, can't help. i'm on AMD64
<Cardador> WW: yes
<ubuntuwig> sup StoneTable
<WW> I think I found it. How does "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-686" sound?
<azeem> thom: what a sorry excuse
<Deft> yes
<Cardador> sounds good :)
<Kamion> WW: yup
<Kamion> WW: actually, not quite
<Kamion> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-686 | 2.6.8.1.0-2 |         warty | i386
<WW> So, in theory, I should apt-get install it, reboot, and "voila!"?
<Kamion> add that -2
<Kamion> WW: shouldn't need to reboot in principle, modprobing the relevant module should do ...
<bolivar> anyone seen van halen on the current tour?  were they any good?
<Kamion> WW: also, that package should have been installed by default
<WW> Kamion: Thanks--that was my bad typing--I found it with apt-cache search
<Kamion> I'd pimp madison-lite except that you need a local mirror for it to be useful
<Dashiva> hmm there's even a k7
<WW> Kamion: The -686 version should be installed by default?
* Dashiva is impressed
<Kamion> WW: should be, yeah
<azeem> quite some people quote -386 versions though it seems
<Deft> Kamion, 386 is what I got
<Kamion> oh, -686 probably isn't on the CD
<azeem> yeah
<Dashiva> it's not
<WW> Kamion: But my kernel-image-<etc> was -386, until I installed the -686, and that's what caused this problem.
<Deft> I think the Wiki says 386 is the elected base thing
<Kamion> base-warty:linux-image-2.6-386
<Kamion> base-warty:linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-386
<Kamion> base-warty:linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-386
<Kamion> that's all we've got so far
<mdz> right
<Deft> and sadly apt can't know to install the restricted modules with the different kernel...
<Dashiva> nvidia modules are in restricted modules?
<Kamion> mdz: I take it you don't feel like adding 64MB to the CD for the other kernels
<Deft> Dashiva, the kernel modules itself yes
<WW> Installing... 10 .. 9 ..
<WW> 5  4 ...
<thom> azeem: *g*
<Dashiva> kk...just for reference...where is the source installed if you install the source package
<Cardador> /usr/src i think
<mdz> Kamion: we have about 100M left, right?
<WW> OK, now...  startx? or /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<mdz> or a bit more?
<WW> or just log out?
<Deft> /etc/init.d/gdm restart should do
<Kamion> or ~43MB on amd64, or ~48MB on powerpc
<mdz> Dashiva: you don't install source packages in Debian; you just unpack them someplace
<Kamion> mdz: there is a linux-source-*.deb though
<Dashiva> is there a default dir that it unpacks to?
<Kamion> that goes in /usr/src
<Dashiva> k
<Kamion> Dashiva: your current directory
<mdz> oh, that
<Kamion> Dashiva: if you use apt-get source
<Deft> Dashiva, it doesn't unpack, just gives you the patch kernel ina  bz2
<Dashiva> yeah there's a nvidia-glx-dev and nvidia-kernel-source package
<WW> Hmmm... /etc/init.d/gdm start didn't work.  I get the red [fail]  message.
<azeem> why didn't you kill the -source binary packages, while you were at it?
<Deft> WW, use restart
<Kamion> azeem: they're useful for some strange build-deps
<Kamion> (e.g. modconf)
<azeem> hmm
<azeem> too bad
<WW> Ahhh, a lovely shade of mustard!
<Kamion> mdz: rough back-of-an-envelope calculations say 125MB on amd64, 140MB on i386, 72MB on powerpc
<WW> Thank you, folks, my ubuntu is back.
<mdz> Kamion: remaining?
<axe9> OK!
<Kamion> mdz: yep
<mdz> Kamion: eek
<mdz> in that case, no, don't want to spend that much on optimised kernels :-)
<axe9> Ok
<axe9> So
<axe9> ...
<mdz> the only folks who really need -686 are those who need CONFIG_HIGHMEM or NPTL
<mdz> both of whom I expect to have plenty of bandwidth :-)
<azeem> I am surprised you did not elevate the minimum ia32 requirements to 686
<LoneTech> I would be quite peeved if you did.
<Kamion> mdz: it's held very steady for the last week; about 40MB lost since Sounder 8
<Kamion> azeem: we opted to tune for P4 instead
<axe9> Ok, so, in my menu.lst
<axe9> What's the thing for mapping the drives?
<Kamion> mdz: shame about not defaulting to NPTL if possible, mind
<LoneTech> also considering gcc's 686 code by default doesn't run on even all 686 class cpus
<Kamion> mdz: for Hoary we should have my new base-installer, which may let us be a little more flexible (e.g. include just the -686 kernel and have higher CPUs fall back down to it)
<Deft> so ctrl-x kills xchat I see...
<Dashiva> so there are nptl compiled packaged?
<conekg> Kamion: I couldn't get nvidia driver working altough I installed restricted modules
<Dashiva> *es
<conekg> where can I download kernel headers package?
<Kamion> conekg: I'm not an nvidia expert in any way, I'm afraid, just offering general package advice
<Deft> axe9, still there?
<Kamion> conekg: linux-headers-2.6.8.1-2-386
<mdz> Kamion: would you be willing to make a quick test CD if we move pcmcia-cs out to ShipSeed?
<axe9> yeah
<Kamion> mdz: sure
<mdz> Kamion: I'd like to give it a run through
<Dashiva> conekg, did you put them int /etc/modules
* Kamion wonders if he can fake that up without requiring an actual seed change
<mdz> Kamion: would it be possible to it without tweaking the seeds as a trial? I seem to recall you had overrides of some sort
<Cardador> conekg: open /etc/modules and write "nvidia" at the bottom
<Deft> ok, the stanza you need should be:
<Deft> title       WinXP
<Deft> map         (hd1) (hd0)
<Deft> map         (hd0) (hd1)
<Deft> rootnoverify (hd1,1)
<Kamion> mdz: not really as sophisticated as overrides, but I have a script ... :)
<Deft> chainloader +1
<Kamion> mdz: (hey, I could use germinate hints, couldn't I? that would be CLEVER.)
<LoneTech> debian unstable nvidia package comes with some stuff to test for tls, as well as a tls version, it seems
<Kamion> after all, I'm only the germinate maintainer
<mdz> Kamion: at some point we'll need to add documentation and suchlike
<mdz> at least, that was the plan initially
<WW> conekg: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kamion> mdz: speaking of, please beat me up until I do an installation manual branding job
<Kamion> (where branding includes adaptation to warty's installer)
<WW> ..and maybe you ubuntu gurus could take a look at that wiki page and correct my mistakes :)
<sabdfl> night all
<axe9> aight
<Deft> what's the problem with hotplugging graphics drivers at boot?
<axe9> I'm gonna try this suckah out 8)
<Deft> axe9, no!
<Cardador> lol too late
<Deft> you need to run sudo install-grub /dev/hda before the ...
<Deft> hmm
<Deft> kids these days
<Kamion> mdz: hm, it's not a CD matter, I need a different debootstrap script to change Base
<Kamion> mdz: how about you install from an existing CD but edit pcmcia-cs out of /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/warty before debootstrap starts?
<_axel> lol
<Kamion> mdz: I'll go and try that on my desktop amd64 now
<_axel> kids should not really mess with grub
<conekg> WW: I can not install nvidia-glx because my modem(lucent) is not working in ubuntu yet
<conekg> do you know how can I get kernel headers witout using apt
<Deft> conekg, you could just download the package straight from the archive
<Deft> same with nvidia-glx for that matter
<conekg> what is the url?
<conekg> of the archive?
<Deft> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<conekg> thanx
<axe9> >:(
<axe9> I rebooted
<axe9> the grub loading screen came up
<axe9> then
<Deft> you said
<Deft> <Deft> axe9, no!
<Deft> <Cardador> lol too late
<Deft> <Deft> you need to run sudo install-grub /dev/hda before the ...
<Deft> anyway, do that now
<axe9> Booting 'WinXP'Map   (hd1) (hd0)Map    (hd0) (hd1)   rootnoverify (hd1,1)  chainloaded +1  NTLDR id missing press ctrl alt del to restart
<axe9> :|
<axe9> ?
<Hrdwr_BoB> axe9, looks like it's broken
<Hrdwr_BoB> needs NTLDR in the root 
<reformed> Ahhh...
<reformed> I've had this.
<Deft> crazy, someone who knows: is the root the real one, or the post-map one?
<reformed> Seems Ubunto likes destroying the MBR regardless of what you say.
<Kamion> "Ubuntu" :-)
<reformed> It's been a long day.
<reformed> :)
<Kamion> reformed: if you have another operating system on the disk, it should ask
<Kamion> reformed: if it doesn't or if it doesn't honour the answer, that's a bug, so please file it ...
<axe9> I found out how to boot windows
<axe9> BUT
<axe9> It doesn't work...
<axe9> when the grub loading screen came up, I hit esc
<axe9> and the menu cameup
<axe9> there was:
<reformed> Oh, it does, it just ignores the option it seems.  I'm going to file a bug for it when I get some time (work takes all my time).
<axe9> WinXP
<axe9> Ubuntu Kernal
<Kamion> mdz: seems to correctly not install pcmcia-cs on a desktop
<jordi> kernel, kernel :)
<jordi> good night folks.
<tseng> jdub: ping
<axe9> Unbuntu Kernal (repair)
<jordi> aww, so many typos
<axe9> Windows
<axe9> No
<axe9> now*
<axe9> I tried both WinXP, and the windows one
<axe9> both failed
<axe9> Any insight?
<jeedee> If anyone experienced a grub bug (Freeze at Loading Stage ...) please let me know
<keifer> hey, if I patch sources.list to point to the SID repository, and then update, would I have sids, or ubuntu?
<keifer> (read as, would I screw up my system) :P
<Hrdwr_BoB> quite likely
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's not recommended to use debian debs in ubuntu
<keifer> ok
<mdz> if you wait a few weeks, after the release we'll have hot fresh updates from sid
<Hrdwr_BoB> with jam centres
<jeedee> I wish I could boot into ubuntu but for some reason grub refuses to work, it just hangs at Loading stage with no apparent errors
<axe9> ARGH!
<keifer> to be honest, I'm in ubuntu because I couldn't get the debian installer to work. I'm tring to figure out a way to migrate back to deb.
<schweeb> jeedee: do you have an XFS /boot?
<Cardador> axe9: i think it is a common bug that happens oftenly, somehow the partition table gets messed up and winxp cannot boot
<Miichael> did you try the new testing deb installer?
<jeedee> Nope, everything standard (ext3, ect.) The only thing that might cause a problem is that im installing on the same hd as windows
<jeedee> What version of grub is included in ubuntu?
<keifer> I grabed the 1rc installer
<reformed> axe9:  Logging something in bugzilla for it now
<reformed> axe9:  can you add your grub config files as an example?
<Miichael> http://www.linuxbeta.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=59&slide=1
<Miichael> thats a nice slideshow of installing debian
<Kamion> jeedee:       grub | 0.95+cvs20040624-3ubuntu15 |         warty | source, amd64, i386
<jeedee> thank you
<Cardador> axe9: try changing from the geometry of your hard disk on your pc bios from auto to LBA 
<axe9> ah...
<jeedee> whats wrong axe9?
<jeedee> I guess there would be a way to install another grub version before ubuntu then install it without bootloader
<axe9> back
<jeedee> Are you having a grub-related problem axe9
<reformed> Same things happens with lilo.
<axe9> Yeah
<axe9> I think...
<jeedee> What kind of problem
<axe9> Ok, here's the story
<axe9> I installed Ubuntu on an old harddrive
<axe9> WinXP is on another drive, on a sepparate partition
<axe9> And now, I can't boot XP
<jeedee> mmm
<jeedee> Any errors?
<axe9> nope, no errors
<Cardador> black screen?
<axe9> just goes striat to Ubuntu is all
<axe9> strait*
<axe9> Also, when it says to hit escape for the menu, I can
<axe9> I do
<axe9> And it shows windows but doens' tlet me boot :\
<axe9> I mean, it throws an error
<jeedee> What does your grub conf looks like
<axe9> one sek
<axe9> crap >.>
<axe9> I forgot towrite down the command...
<jeedee> I wish I could get into either windows or ubuntu after installing grub from the installer lol
<Kamion> mdz: latest patch to #1337 includes bootloader configuration changes
<axe9> ?
<axe9> Jeedee
<mdz> Kamion: looks good to me
<axe9> You want me to send itto you?
<axe9> Pasting it here would be too much...
<jeedee> yes
<jeedee> pm it
<axe9> k
<mdz> Kamion: if uploaded now, we could roll a test CD tomorrow with this and the pcmcia-cs changes, right?
<mdz> or did we miss the daily d-i build already?
<axe9> ?
<axe9> you get it?
<lamont> mdz: daily d-i build is at 0605 BST
<mdz> lamont: thanks, should be plenty of time then
<jeedee> yes hold on
<jeedee> if you guy update the grub version let me know :)
<mdz> jeedee: is your problem known to be fixed in a newer grub?
<jeedee> It looks like it
<Kamion> mdz: can I also add acpi-modules to amd64 while I'm at it?
<Kamion> I was about to file a bug about that
<mdz> jeedee: please file a bug with the details of the problem and in which version it is fixed
<Kamion> it needs to be in the initrds
<mdz> Kamion: certainly
<reformed> mdz: updated #1532
<jeedee> Ok :) Meanwhile I might just overwrite the install grub with a livecd one
<mdz> reformed: thanks
<Kamion> mdz: OK, starting uploads now
<mdz> Kamion: so does the daily CD build use the d-i build done earlier that day?  or one that you've blessed?
<Kamion> mdz: it uses the daily build at the moment
<mdz> oh
<Kamion> mdz: but it relies on elmo being awake to byhand it, so it's usually the previous day's build
<mdz> ah
<tseng> mdz: can you help me with a development question
<tseng> im working through the new maint guide
<mdz> tseng: if it's not specific to ubuntu, #debian-devel is probably a better place
<tseng> it might be.. the bit of bash in the guide to strace the configure script and parse out depends seems to not work as expected
<tseng> i get alot of extraneous stuff
<Kamion> tseng: does dpkg-depcheck help?
<tseng> Kamion: will try
<minghua> hi, I seem to have a problem with gksudo
<minghua> I have ubuntu powerpc on my ibook
<minghua> and updated to newest packages
<minghua> now the first time I use gnome menu for some administrative job
<minghua> say network-admin
<tseng> Kamion: thats much better, thank you.
<minghua> a dialog pops up asking for my password, and things work fine
<minghua> but the second time I run something that is done by gksudo
<minghua> it doesn't ask for password (which is good) but take a long time (~ 30 seconds) to activate
<minghua> actually the app launches fine (the UI appears)
<minghua> but the mouse is in ``busy'' status, and I can't do anything that needs root previledge
<minghua> like activate an network device
<pills> just did an apt-get upgrade and restarted, now my root password sdoesnt work...
<minghua> I can reproduce this, and it doesn't seem to be related to the app you are trying to run
<minghua> the second (and later) time you run something with gksudo, it hangs for a while
<minghua> but works eventually
<minghua> is this a known problem?
<minghua> I didn't find anything in bugzilla
<axe9dotcom> AAAAAAARGHHH!!!!!!!!
<axe9dotcom> Ok, if I switch the relation between my hard drives, will my system boot from the maSTER
<axe9dotcom> drive*
<Hrdwr_BoB> should do, yes
<yojimbo-san> how do I change the GRUB options used to boot? I need to add 'nolapic' to them ... and I've only used lilo before
<chutwig> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yojimbo-san> thanks chutwig. Is that file consulted dynamically?
<pills> has or is anyone us using ndiswrapper?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yojimbo-san, yes
<chutwig> yojimbo-san: yeah, no need to rerun grub or anything
<yojimbo-san> thanks :-)
<schweeb> omg
<schweeb> fucking hilarious
<schweeb> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/foundation-list/2004-September/msg00062.html
<schweeb> go go RMS
<yojimbo-san> I'd cheer RMS wholeheartedly if it wasn't for GNUFDL ... :-)
<schweeb> I'm not a fan of the forced "GNU/" prefix
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes
<Hrdwr_BoB> me either
<treyh0> If the project followed this philosophy
<treyh0> completely, I would say it was great.
<treyh0> heh
<JStrike> Miguel didn't reply i see. He had an interesting reply at hand. He should have sent it
<Hrdwr_BoB> it's like saying "it should be called GNU/XFree/john/bob/scott/james/ron/linux"
<schweeb> the first thing I do on every Debian system I install is remove "GNU/" from /etc/issue
<yojimbo-san> lol
<schweeb> and rm /etc/motd
<schweeb> Hrdwr_BoB: EXACTLY
<yojimbo-san> I figlet the machinename into motd, to remind me which server I'm connected to ... :-)
<jamesh> I wouldn't object to having my name as part of the distro name
<jamesh> :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> I mean.. in terms of the desktop, Xfree is just as essential if not more so than gnu tools
<jamesh> Hrdwr_BoB: well, every process on your system has some GNU code loaded in it ...
<yojimbo-san> AFAIK, the amount of actual GNU project software in the distribution is small - the amount of GPL software is huge, however I don't think FSF/GNU should be claiming them.
<stratus> jamesh, maybe he's planning to remove it too.
<stratus> jamesh, they call him bsd user. :)
<jamesh> it doesn't matter for Ubuntu though, because Ubuntu is Ubuntu
<Hrdwr_BoB> jamesh, yeah, but you can't have your cake and eat it too
<schweeb> yojimbo-san: eh, there's the whole GNU toolchain
<schweeb> grep, ls, gcc, g++, etc etc etc
<yojimbo-san> schweeb: yep, there's the build tools, but they're not usually *used* by a desktop user
<yojimbo-san> and I do my code work in perl/python ... :-)
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> when I actually code, I use perl or C#
<stratus> perl and python? both coded in C
<yojimbo-san> stratus: Indeed - but as a *user* I don't have to use GNU project tools ...
<yojimbo-san> And if it was compiled on an Intel box should that be Intel/GNU/Linux?
<yojimbo-san> :-)
<stratus> yojimbo-san, right
<stratus> are you using kde?
<yojimbo-san> nope
<stratus> gnome?
<stratus> http://www.gnome.org/about/
<yojimbo-san> I've just loaded Ubunto in the last 30 mins for the forst time ...
<stratus> wow
<yojimbo-san> Oh, yep, I see what you mean ...
<stratus> deja vu
<stratus> I've loaded that url on my browser and come back here and wow deja vu.
<stratus> yojimbo-san, back on the subject np but you're using GNU tools in a way or another.
<yojimbo-san> Well, yes I am (I also choose to use some GNU project tools)
<stratus> :)
<yojimbo-san> but I also use a huge set of non-GNU stuff.
<burnboy> does anyone know anything about NTFS support .. and is 2.6.8.1-2-386 current kernel .. i heard something about NTFS support in 2.6.9..
<yojimbo-san> I believe that I use more non-GNU stuff, but allow that the GNU tools are *essential*
<stratus> yojimbo-san, i see.
<yojimbo-san> I still haven't figured out how to make a program "A GNU project" - it's not the name (gnuplot, anyone) or the license (there are non-GPL gnu project programs, according to their webpage). And I certainly don't know how to make RMS happy :-)
<linux_mafia> yojimbo-san, call it GNU/linux
<yojimbo-san> "then we'll be free, hackers, we'll be free" ...
<Hrdwr_BoB> I am going to build a program with an IBM compiler
<stratus> yojimbo-san, it isn't so easy but if you want you can start with a project at savannah.
<Hrdwr_BoB> and I call it IBM/helloworld
* lamont grumbles at linux-restricted-modules, goes to see who uploaded it..
<yojimbo-san> Well, I don't have any projects that are really worthwhile release :-(
<linux_mafia> write the linux drivers for usb powered sex toys
<yojimbo-san> linux_mafia, shouldn't your handle be GNULinux_mafia? :-)
<linux_mafia> yojimbo-san, haha
<bolivar> UGH!
<hayter> Can someone tell me how to recompile the kernel? I don't it direct rendering was enabled in the stock kernel.
<mdz> hayter: it is enabled in the stock kernel
<hayter> Well I got fglrx installed and currently it fails to launch the direct rendering module.
<mdz> fglrx installed from where?
<hayter> n/m I found out I have to run the ATI module generator.
<hayter> How do I get the kernel source?
<mdz> you don't need the kernel source if what you want is fglrx
<hayter> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<hayter> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<mdz> it'll be installed by default in about an hour :-)
<hayter> there is no /usr/src/linux
<mdz> hayter: if you can wait a little while, I'd appreciate if you would test the pre-built driver
<tbone> mdz: I have an ATI remote wonder hooked up to this machine.  Randomly the machine will hang during boot when usb.rc tries to initialize the remote.  What can I send you to help debug it?
<mdz> tbone: you're using the driver from gatos.sourceforge.net?
<mdz> or is there one in 2.6 new?
<mdz> now
<tseng> its in 2.6
<tseng> acts as an input device
<tbone> ya, whatever is there by default
<tbone> it moved the mouse when it doesn't hang the boot
<tbone> hangs maybe one out of 3 or 4 boots
<mdz> I have a box with one of those remotes, but it's on 2.4 using ati_remote from gatos
<mdz> it also needs lirc, which is why it isn't running 2.6 yet
<mdz> tbone: nothing on the console when it hangs?
<mdz> tbone: probably best would be to get a task dump using magic sysrq
<tbone> I'll try that....are logs from previous boots stored anywhere?  my only option when the boot hangs is to power cycle....unless magic sysrq works, I forgot about that actually
<tbone> and there is data on the console when it hangs....I've seen I think two versions of the hang....but it happens in approximately the same place each time
<tbone> oh and congrats to all the devs on a nice package....best gnome distro I've seen yet
<mdz> tbone: the trouble with magic sysrq is that you'll need to write down the data by hand, unless you have a serial console setup
<mdz> tbone: if there are messages on the console when it hangs, those would help
<mdz> tbone: and thanks :-)
<Hrdwr_BoB> mdz:or use a digicam :)
<mdz> good idea, if you can read the text
<mdz> tbone: anyway, if you can get some hard data about the hang, file a bug
<tbone> ok, I'll do my best
<tbone> I love my remote
<tbone> oh, another quick question:  I'm currently running the 386 kernel that's installed by default and I've installed the nvidia-glx package....that's running fine...
<tbone> will I have to reinstall nvidia-glx if I install the k7 kernel package?
<tbone> or are there any noticeable improvements between the two kernels?
<MrJ412> :-( just tried installing ubuntu, i now get grub Error 21 on boot ... anyone else seen this?
<Se7h> MrJ412 what does it sais more besides that ?
<Se7h> need a movieplayer!!
<MrJ412> GRUB loading stage 1.5.   then   Grub loading, please wait ... then Error 21
<treyh0> so im basically screwed if i removed /etc/X11/XF86Config-4?
<treyh0> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt regenerate it :(
* treyh0 reads http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration
<Se7h> MrJ412 is it after trying to boot the kernel ?
<hayter> About grub...is there a way to make it automatically load the menu?
<MrJ412> worked wonderfully on my test box, and just replaced a fedora install on the machine i am getting the error ... grub was there before
<mdz> hayter: comment out hiddenmenu in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrJ412> Se7h, no, before ... that's all i get
<Se7h> so, no kernel is loaded
<Se7h> try to edit grub.conf
<MrJ412> Se7h, nope
<MrJ412> Se7h, i'll get in and check it now
<Se7h> when entering grub
<Se7h> press 'e' likle its sais
<jdub> tseng: pong
<hayter> Do I have to run grub after editing menu.lst?
<jsc> no
<jsc> its not like lilo
<hayter> kk thanks
<hayter> yeah I'm more used to lilo :(
<tbone> if I install the k7 kernel will an entry be created in the grub menu alongside the default 386 kernel?
<MrJ412> Se7h, don't even get that far ... loaded a rescue disk ... the config looks fine
<Se7h> but what happens when booting from hdd ?
<Se7h> like
<Se7h> grub loading. please wait...
<MrJ412> then next line 'Error 21'
<MrJ412> and thats it
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> so the error is trying to boot grub
<Se7h> hmm
<Se7h> its probably a bad compiled grub
<hayter> Owie there isn't a kernel-source-2.6.8 in the repository.
<tbone> linux-source-* will get you what you're looking for
<hayter> thanks
<gxwalk> hello
<gxwalk> how do u get dvd play
<matt2> i told u i was hardcore
<tseng> jdub: oh hiya
<tseng> jdub: i got a "working" package, i see there is a request in debian bugz
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<tseng> jdub: its still a little goofy, ill work on it tommorow..
<jdub> hey tseng :)
<hello> what package do i need to play quicktime files in mozilla
<hello> (firefox)
<chutwig> hello.jpg
<hello> hej hej
<tory> o wops
<chutwig> i wonder why totem-gstreamer is the default, it can't really play much of anything
<chutwig> i had to replace it with totem-xime
<chutwig> xine, too
<tory> I replaced it with totem-xine too
<linux_mafia> chutwig, because it is a preview release, and they are trying to make things work
<chutwig> at this point i'm about ready to kick that computer out the window
<tory> linux_mafia: it's pretty awesome for a preview release :)
<chutwig> yeah, it's all in good order for me
<chutwig> it's just on a really shitty computer
<linux_mafia> im on a vic 20
* bolivar still has his vic
<bolivar> and the com 64
<bolivar> lol
<WW> Hey there, I saw a few comments in the mailing list archive about the "dead.letter" file in /.  Can I just delete this?
<jdub> WW: yes
<jdub> chutwig: legal issues shipping xine/mplayer/etc
<chutwig> ah
<Se7h> HrdwrBoB / Hrdwr_BoB
<theantix> I've been running Ubuntu full time for a few days now, and it's been wonderfully stable.  Quite impressed for such an early release to be this polished.  Good work, developers!  =)
<WW> jdub: thansk
<WW> (thansk is Danish slang for thanks)
<WW> :)
<jdub> ;)
<treyh0> where do i get the option to select LCD when configuring xserver-xfree86? :(
<yojimbo-san> I'm beginning to miss a load of apps from Sarge/Sid ... I see there's a warning against mixing repositories on the website, but I should be OK, shouldn't I?
<stratus> your mileage may vary
<linux_mafia> yojimbo-san, like what?
<chutwig> you should be able to get most everything out of universe
<yojimbo-san> OK, where do I find out about universe? apps like bzflag :-), automount, most, keychain ...
* theantix misses the straw rss aggregator
<chutwig> yojimbo-san: uncomment the universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update
<tbone> I just installed the k7 kernel and it boots ok, but it appears that the nvidia-glx package isn't compatible?
<chutwig> yeah, you need the nvidia package that matches the kernel version exactly
<tbone> I don't see one in the warty repos
<yojimbo-san> chutwig, thanks. Looks like what I need is there :-)
* yojimbo-san hasn't even noticed ssh wasn't in main ...
<vauge> hello all, was checkin out ubuntu site. I am a little confused. Is this debian with timed releases?
<chutwig> ssh was in main for me
<jdub> yojimbo-san: openssh-server
<jdub> vauge: that's part of it, yes
<yojimbo-san> yep, sorry, got confused, all happy now :-)
<vauge> what else is unique about ubuntu?
<sladen> vauge: effectively Debian/sid (unstable) with fixed releases every six months to conincide with GNOME stable releases
<jdub> vauge: different community structure, synced to gnome releases, different focus, etc.
<Slackeerb> is Ubuntu more for gnome, and haveing the lastest gnome software? I like gnome alot. Right now im on mandrake and im useing gnome 2.6. heh
<vauge> ahh, sounds cool. 
<vauge> what about questionable open source like mplayer and the like...
<jdub> vauge: patent and license violation
<cc> jdub: is macromedia stuff making it into ubuntu?
<cc> like Flash Player 7
<jdub> cc: not at this stage, no
<jdub> though the latest release of firefox will download it
<cc> jdub: ok. btw, go ahead and propose acceptance of your "aware" on linux-aus
<jdub> cc: hrm?
<cc> yes, it will do that. just wanted to see if there'll be a package or not
<cc> jdub: read linux-aus. you're proposed for inclusion as an important aussie hacker
<Slackeerb> how easy is it to install java on Ubuntu? *newbness*
<jdub> Slackeerb: there's an item about this in the faq
<jdub> cc: oh
<jg_> hi jdub
<jdub> oh, hey jg_ 
<Slackeerb> jdub: cool. Im downloading the warty.iso =).
<jdub> Slackeerb: have fun :)
<jg_> jdub: I tried to do an install this afternoon before I went home.
<jg_> It complained trying to install vim, and stopped.
<jg_> had to go home at that point.
<jdub> ouhc, not good
<jdub> were you able to check the disk integrity?
<Slackeerb> jdub: i'll try my best. =). The Nbuntu philosophy is great.
<dieman> heh.  my mac friend tried to burn the cd and his cd burnng app 'horked' on the cd, dissapearing without an error
<hornbeck> is there a reason the fglrx driver is not showing up in apt?
<jg_> jdub: I'd downloaded the iso via bittorrent; didn't verify.  I'll do that tomorrow.
<jdub> jg_: did you burn the cd from linux or something else?
<jg_> jdub: xcdroast on Linux.
<jdub> ok (there have been some problems with cds burned on other platforms)
<jg_> presumably there are checksums I can check tomorrow.
<jdub> mmm, the md5sum is on the download site, and the CD will check itself too
<MrJ412> Se7h, yah ... just did an expert install, and used lilo ... it works fine ... weird
<Se7h> ;)
<Se7h> y
<Se7h> probably some problem compiling grub
<Se7h> it happends
<Se7h> it happens
<burnboy> is there a firewall enabled automatically in ubuntu after installation?
<Slackeerb> well everyone goodnight. I look forward to installing ubuntu tomarrow!
<thaytan> jdub: got around to installing the preview CD on jaime's laptop last night
<thaytan> I've got a bunch of bugs to file, but it got too late last night
<jdub> thaytan: how'd it go?
<thaytan> generally ok
<thaytan> it didn't detect the touchscreen though
<jdub> heh
<thaytan> also, it didn't recognise the existing winXP partition as a bootable item when setting up grub
<thaytan> and got the wrong screen refresh parameters, so only did 1024x768
<theantix> is hal supposed to recognize a pcmcia-based flash card reader?  It just sits as /dev/hde1 and doesn't create any /media/ entries
<thaytan> oh, and the 2200BG wireless doesn't work, was the other big one
<jdub> thaytan: might be good to try a recent daily
<jdub> theantix: is it listed in the device manager?
<yojimbo-san> burnboy - no, the iptables are not configured by default.
<theantix> I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure (there are a lot of entries there)
<yojimbo-san> burnboy: but firehol is available from universe, that might help you with iptables if you need it.
<subterrific> or firestarter
<thaytan> jdub: url?
<bad_ronald> Does anyone know where the link to the "File Type and Programs" preference tool is?... on Gnome's website is says it should be at Apps -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced ->[] 
<jdub> thaytan: cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/ -> you can rsync too, which will be better
<theantix> jdub, I found it in the device manager, yes
<bad_ronald> I want to make xmms open music files
<WW> Hey, I am filing a (trivial) bug report.  What is the meaning of the Priority selection? (P1-P5)
<jdub> theantix: do you have a usb drive or something else that works?
<subterrific> bad_ronald: i think it is missing from the menu. there are a few apps that are missing in the ubuntu preview release
<jdub> WW: it's ignored atm
<WW> jdub: OK
<theantix> yes, and that loads fine -- the problem is only with the pcmcia card reader
<jdub> WW: you shouldn't change any of those when filing a new report
<thaytan> jdub: is there a netboot image? the tablet has no CD-ROM, remember
<bad_ronald> ah, is there any way to modify the mime type for mp3's and ogg's then?
<thaytan> a daily netboot image, I mean
<jdub> theantix: ok, compare the device manager entries between the two
<subterrific> bad_ronald: right click on an mp3/ogg file
<jdub> thaytan: um...
<subterrific> go to properties
<subterrific> Open With
<wm_eddie> Anyone else having trouble using gnome-su?
<bad_ronald> I did that, but it won't let me deselect 
<bad_ronald> totem
<jdub> thaytan: no, but if you're using that, it shouldn't matter
<subterrific> bad_ronald: not sure, could be a bug
<bad_ronald> can I sudo from the CLI to fix it?
<bad_ronald> ...maybe not, it says I have rw permissions and am the owner...
<theantix> jdub, my kernel just shut down the IRQ needed for USB, will report the differences when I return
<subterrific> bad_ronald: it works on my gentoo box that is running gnome 2.8, so it must be a ubuntu bug
<thaytan> jdub: shouldn't matter because it will fetch everything interesting anyway?
<dieman> ye old power company passed through a dip/surge today
<dieman> grr
<dieman> i think they took out my wife's computer's power supply
<theantix> jdub, how should I report the differences between the usb and pcmcia card readers?
<jdub> thaytan: yeah
<jdub> theantix: bug report?
<theantix> right, but how do I dump the output from the device manager?
<dieman> hrm, and my tivo rebooted too
<dieman> so every box in the house rebooted but my firewall (!? old compaq pentium box)
<dieman> and i lost the newest power supply in the house
<dieman> grr
<dieman> thats like power supply #3 or 4 for that machine.
<dieman> its unlucky
<fabbione> morning guys
<phlaegel> is there anywhere to report broken stuff in universe?
<theantix> ah, you can use lshal to report problems with hal... very nice =)
<WX> hi
<WX> mplayer in ubuntu? packages?
<aitrus> maybe there should be an mp3/dvd entry in the faq on ubuntulinux.org... =)
<Hrdwr_BoB> WX, google for marillat
<theantix> aitrus, there is one
<aitrus> i suck
<aitrus> =)
<sladen> tp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386
<WX> hmm
<WX> still a bunch of requirements
<pills> anybody use ndiswrapper?
<theantix> pills, I've used it before, though not on Ubutnu -- maybe I can help anyhow
<pills> well im using this Belkin wireless pcmcia card...suppose to work with orinico and atmel...it sees the accesspoint fine, but cant contact the dhcp server(it automatically gets the essid, channel, etc) ive tried dhclient and it doesnt find anything...so ndiswrapper i think is my last resort
<theantix> pills, you sure you don't need a key?
<pills> i feed it the wepkey
<pills> through hex and passphrase
<pills> still nothing
<dieman> heh
<dieman> turns out the surge supressor did its thing and one of the sockets burnt out
<brainpicnic> Okay, so the synaptic package list view is blank, but the packages are there, any ideas?
<theantix> pills, did you use iwconfig or via /etc/network/interfaces ?
<dieman> gonna pop it open and see if its nasty inside
<sladen> pills: I think your driver is probably working perfectly!
<pills> iwconfig
* theantix agrees with sladen
<sladen> pills: I just expect you have a configuration problem
<pills> i hope so sladen...i cant figur eit out tho
<sladen> pills: you can see the access point, it's even got the essid.  Does that make it seem like it is working
<sladen> pills: you've mentioned that you're using a WEP key
<pills> yeah it seems like it should be
<pills> yeah
<sladen> pills: how did you set the key ?
<subterrific> brainpicnic: do you have the right view selected?
<pills> first i used
<subterrific> brainpicnic: it should be: Sections
<pills> iwconfig eth0 key s:passphrase
<theantix> I had luck setting the wireless_essid and wireless_key in /etc/network/interfaces
<pills> and i tried
<pills> iwconfig eth0 key hex
<brainpicnic> yeah, it list them all
<brainpicnic> all the sections no packages
<brainpicnic> I know they are there
<brainpicnic> cause I can update "all" and do it
<brainpicnic> this started after I went into the preferences looking for putting S. in the tray like someone suggested
<brainpicnic> so it could watch for updates
<brainpicnic> didn't find that either
<subterrific> no idea man :(
<pills> theantix how did u set it in interfaces?
<brainpicnic> Now I just crashed it by looking for a font in the prefs
<subterrific> unless you turned off all the repositories or something weird like that
<brainpicnic> geez!
<brainpicnic> on the status baR it shows 2222 packages, 938 intalled, 0 broken, 0 to install, 0 to whatever
<brainpicnic> btw, since Hal keeps putting up error messages can it be removed safely?
<justdave> ok, trying some experiments to get this dpg4 to boot...
<justdave> it was requested of me to try installing the smp kernel...
<justdave> which isn't on the CD
<justdave> so I booted the installer far enough to get the drive mounted
<pills> theantix: in /etc/network/interfaces  for wireless_key u use plaintext key or hex ?
<justdave> chrooted into it, added the online apt repository to sources.list, and used apt-get to grab it from the online repository
<justdave> downloaded ok, fails to install with "/usr/bin/mkinitrd: /dev/fd does not exist"
<justdave> any suggestions?
<subterrific> justdave: is udev running?
<justdave> how do I tell?
<subterrific> i'm not sure if this would work, but maybe you need to mount -o bind /dev from the booted kernel into the chroot
<justdave> ok, tried to do ps, and it said "error: do this:" with instructions to mount the /proc filesystem
<justdave> after doing that I tried the install again and it worked
<subterrific> yeah, you'll need to mount -o bind /proc too
* justdave boots into the smp kernel
<justdave> after hitting "l" at the stage 1 yaboot prompt, I just get a gray screen, and it appears to be hung.
<Slackeerb> what do i use to burn the warty.iso?
<justdave> Slackeerb: what OS are you on now?
<Slackeerb> linux
<Slackeerb> mandrake 10.1
<ish> Anyone know if 2.6.8 introduced apm issues?  Prior to installing ubuntu I was using mandrake with 2.6.3.. APM wasn't perfect but at least my machine didn't freeze.
<justdave> cdrecord from the command line will probably work.  If you have a new enough version of nautilus, you can right-click on the iso icon and choose Burn, too.
<Slackeerb> ahh i right cliked it. kick ass. i didnt know it was that easy lol. thx
<Slackeerb> good night (again) heh. Cya guys tomarrow on ubuntu ;).
<toyowheelin> same here
<toyowheelin> :)
<toyowheelin> bed time
<justdave> ybin did complain about the kernel being too old.
<justdave> wonder if I have to use the ybin on the cd instead of the installed one
<subterrific> ish: 2.6.8 seems to not be the most stable kernel. i'm having issues with a desktop at work that gets so slow that typing a 4 letter word takes 5 minutes
<subterrific> when i came into work this morning, the machine seemed frozen, and it took about 30 seconds for top to run
<subterrific> and top was showing negative numbers for CPU usage
<Netwolf> does ubuntu plan to release optimized binaries?
<subterrific> i've had a bunch of issues with usb devices too. hard drives failing to copy files, mice stop working. i'm sure it will all get ironed out soon though :)
<Netwolf> with optimized kernels (ck-patch)?
<ish> Anyone know if issues with kernel.org kernels on ubuntu?
<jdub> Netwolf: the binaries are built for i486, tuned for p4.
<jdub> Netwolf: shipping unstable kernels is not really on the plan. :)
<Netwolf> I ran ubuntu on machine where I've been running Gentoo. ubuntu's about 60% slower (read: less snappier) than the binaries for gentoo
<Netwolf> this is purely an observation I've found
<subterrific> ish: do the kernel.org kernel's have squashfs? you definitely need that...
<sladen> ish: hopefully, you shouldn't find yourself having to recompile kernels---if there's something you need, it would be better to make sure it can go in the stock kernel!
* jdub does not believe that. CPU optimisation alone does not account for a 40% performance difference.
<ish> sladen: ACPI vs APM is my problem I think..
<ish> I could only get apm to work by building my own kernel without ACPI..
<sladen> jdub: I'm doing new images / vectors now
<ish> I could be wrong..
<Netwolf> jdub: sorry mate, I don't understand how a binary made for i486 is tuned for p4?
<Hrdwr_BoB> jdub, I don't think it's a very scientific study :)
<ish> But anytime any power management kicks in - fan increase, close the lid, screen display blank my laptop freezes.
<Hrdwr_BoB> Netwolf, I don't think you know much about what you're talking about :)
<Netwolf> jdub: and top that off, I urge you to try this out yourself. You'll see what I'm talking about
<subterrific> jdub: did you know that 73.5% of statistics are made up on the spot?
<ish> I've run gentoo on this same machine.. I hardly notice a difference between it, mandrake, debian-unstable or ubuntu..
<ish> And I did tweak all the compilation options..
<Hrdwr_BoB> Netwolf, have you used lzip? you might be interested
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can compress everything to 0
<Hrdwr_BoB> http://lzip.sf.net
<Netwolf> :)
<subterrific> Hrdwr_BoB: i use rm compression for that
<subterrific> rm -rf file
<Netwolf> trust me mate, when compiling stuff, I do know what I'm doing
<sladen> Hrdwr_BoB: I find the kernel's built-in /dev/null compression filter pretty good for that too
<Netwolf> in fact the distcc does most cross compiling (sparc -> x86) for me
<Netwolf> on this machine
<Netwolf> SunOS hell 5.9 Generic_117171-09 sun4u sparc SUNW,Ultra-250
<Netwolf> and a 12-way, 8 GB E4500
<Netwolf> SunOS leviathan 5.9 Generic_117171-09 sun4u sparc SUNW,Ultra-Enterprise
<Netwolf> so, I think I might know  a bit more than some of the other folks
<jdub> Netwolf: gcc allows you to build a binary using the instructions of a particular processor, tuned for another processor
<Netwolf> nevertheless, I'm really trying to find out whether or not it's ubuntu or it's gentoo's optimized binaries
<jdub> so Ubuntu uses i486 instructions, with the binary tuned for p4
<justdave> ok, got ybin to run correctly
<justdave> smp kernel boots :)
<Netwolf> ubuntu's actually really great distro, but I really can't get the snappiness to the desktop which I can with gentoo. (No, this is not a war between distros). I'm sincerely interested to know why
<jsc> Netwolf: i use gentoo also and it is just as fast if not faster... IMHO
<sladen> Netwolf: I think the least of your worries is the kernel
<subterrific> Netwolf: it must be you. i run gentoo on an Althon64 and ubuntu on a much slower P4, and ubuntu seems just as "snappy"
<jdub> Netwolf: if you're using 'odd' kernels, that may contribute.
<Netwolf> hmm...
<sladen> Netwolf: it's the 90%-10% situation
<Netwolf> ck-sources (2.6.8.1-smp) vs. ubuntu's 2.6.8.1-i686-smp
<Netwolf> I wonder if dma related
<subterrific> if you're such a wiz at compiling, the next step is applying that knowledge to profiling. go.
<Netwolf> does ubuntu tune dma on ide by default?
<sladen> Netwolf: kernel is running <10% of the time.  Kernel is already obtimised for your machine.  There's really not that much you can improve.... compared to say, enable DMA from userspace
<subterrific> gprof annnnd go!
<Netwolf> :)
<Netwolf> btw, any plans on a sparc port?
<theantix> pills, sorry about that, my ISP blipped -- did you get what I sent you?
<Netwolf> sparc64 specifically?
<fabbione> Netwolf: yes...
<fabbione> for hoary
<fabbione> it's a bit too late for warty
<jdub> Netwolf: it won't be supported, though.
<sladen> Netwolf: you've clearly got a fast enough (12way) sparc machine there.  Why not compile Ubuntu and try it for yourself
<jdub> (at this stage)
<Netwolf> ah..great. I'll beta test it
<Hrdwr_BoB> Netwolf, if you are using 2.4 under gentoo
<Hrdwr_BoB> there is a performance hit for ide disks
<jdub> fabbione: i have a 220R, an ultra 5 and an SS10 -> i'll help! ;)
<fabbione> Netwolf: you can talk with lamont, if you want to try a warty build on sparc
<Netwolf> hrdwr_bob: 2.6.8.1-ck sources on gentoo
<fabbione> jdub: follow up on ubuntu-user :-)
<fabbione> jdub: you R220 sucks compared to my U60 or my t1 ;)
<jdub> fabbione: we'll have to sort out external buildds with lamont :)
<jdub> fabbione: :-)
<jdub> fabbione: but it's bigger and louder and manlier :-)
<jsc> schwing
<Netwolf> actually, I have a dual blade-1000 I'm thinking of using as a linux desktop
<fabbione> jdub: no. Mark said that if there are enough porter for arch foo he will take care of placing buildd's at the datacenter
<fabbione> jdub: true :-)
<fabbione> jdub: no external buildd
<jdub> invasion of the fabios!
<jdub> fabbione: we'll have to at some stage
<fabbione> jdub: i don't think so
<jdub> i would like to build on my mipsel cluster
<fabbione> jdub: we can buy one E10K and that's it
<jdub> there's no point in hosting that
<jdub> and i can do it all here
<fabbione> jdub: eheh well you will have to convice: Mark, elmo, lamont & Co.
<jdub> but only if i can run a microbuildd
<fabbione> i was the first one on the mailinglist worring about external buildd
<fabbione> remember?
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> i don't think they've ever really understood it ;)
<fabbione> jdub: well that goes behiond my problem ;)
<fabbione> you can try and talk to them again
<fabbione> as soon as i will move to my new house, i will go and get back on the m68k boxes i have in an isp
<fabbione> since Debian didn't want them
<fabbione> i can start the Ubuntu/m68k port :P
* jdub fears. :-)
<fabbione> i really really miss writing m68k asm
<fabbione> i never had so much fun
<sladen> gawd, a cycle-accurate emulator running on a hammer box would be faster
<fabbione> sladen: i know.. but it's not as much fun as on the real hardware
<subterrific> but less than 2.6% of the fun
<jdub> subterrific: stop making up statistics!
* sladen chuckles
<subterrific> jdub: 49.8% of statistics are....nevermind
<sladen> ...are never counted in statistics
<subterrific> sladen: exactly
<Hrdwr_BoB> our news people like to make up statistics .. apparently 50% of accidents are caused by speed
<subterrific> Hrdwr_BoB: the other 50% are caused by slow
<jamesh> I just put an SVG version of the Ubuntu logo on the wiki if people need it.
<Hrdwr_BoB> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> quite obviously
<fabbione> statistically talking a channel with 157 is populated with 0.75% of big fat mofo insane smoking crack people ( = one person = me ), a nice 1.5% of almost insane guys (our release managers), a good 20% of schizo people (the other official developers) and the rest are people attemping to drive more insane the other well-known-percentage
<subterrific> this one time i had a wreck with slow, it sucked. i was all in a hurry and it took damn near forever
<jamesh> Hrdwr_BoB: the biggest lie they make in the road safety ads is where they imply that there is a linear relationship between speed and stopping distance.
<Hrdwr_BoB> jamesh, yeah
<justdave> ewwwww
<justdave> ok, fabbione, what do you want from me to fix this one? :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> well the best bit about this is that WHILE she was saying this she's driving down the street TALKING TO THE CAMERA
<justdave> fresh install on the DPG4 (after hacking the kernel so it would boot) and X defaults to 640x480
<bad_ronald> Hate to interrupt your statistics discussion, but I just noticed that pretty much every single mime type (e.g. that of jpg, mp3, txt, ogg, gif, bmp, avi, mpg etc.) is permanently associated with one program; is anyone else actually running Ubuntu right now, and if so can you change the mime types for anything? ...because every alternative option that I have is grayed out in the "Open with..." dialog.
<fabbione> justdave: to talk with daniels 
<subterrific> bad_ronald: same here
<fabbione> justdave: did you install from Preview? from the net? for daily crack?
<subterrific> bad_ronald: well, 80% of the time at least. i'll get back to you once i'm done testing the other 20% of the time
<justdave> fabbione: from the preview CD
<subterrific> bad_ronald: seriously though, file a bug :)
<fabbione> justdave: known issues.. fixed in the archive
<justdave> Device  "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] "
<justdave> ok, that might explain it
<justdave> I've read all the horror stories about nvidia :)
<subterrific> bad_ronald: actually, before you do that, make sure you're running the most recent packages
<fabbione> justdave: yes
<bad_ronald> fabbione, so there's no need to post in on bugzilla?
<bad_ronald> what packages are needed?
<fabbione> bad_ronald: sorry but i was not following your discussion. I was answering to justdave 
<bad_ronald> oh
<fabbione> bad_ronald: but please file a bug for what you think is the problem
<subterrific> bad_ronald: use synaptic and do a refresh, then mark upgrades
<fabbione> justdave: you can also read my last mail to activity ;)
<bad_ronald> alright I'm updating now
* justdave watches synaptic replace my -smp kernel with the standard one
<justdave> that's interesting
<subterrific> why is gstreamer defaulted to using OSS in ubuntu?
<Hrdwr_BoB> subterrific, stupid ALSA problems
<Hrdwr_BoB> which mysteriously go away when using OSS
<Hrdwr_BoB> through alsa
<subterrific> and the entry for gstreamer-properties is missing from the menu, took me forever to figure out how to fix it
<subterrific> Hrdwr_BoB: really?
<Hrdwr_BoB> yes, truly
<subterrific> i've never had any problems with it, in fact i have problems using OSS
<subterrific> Hrdwr_BoB: actually, i submitted a kernel patch to update the ubuntu kernel to use ALSA 1.0.6, which might be why its working fine for me?
<Hrdwr_BoB> I haven't experienced these problems myself
<subterrific> ahh
<Hrdwr_BoB> I'm merely relaying the answer I was given :)
<Hrdwr_BoB> I have gstreamer set to ALSA :)
<subterrific> well maybe get someone who has had the problems to try that patch :)
<subterrific> cause i'm unaware of these invisible make believe people
<ich> hi
<Hrdwr_BoB> they exist! I keep them in my basement
<Hrdwr_BoB> hey ich
<subterrific> the OSS trolls in the basement, how fitting
<ich> have to go now, only have to know if theres a way to get the ati drivers working?
<Hrdwr_BoB> there is yes
<ich> where?
<Hrdwr_BoB> I beleive they're in restricted
<ich> ?
<ich> i would like to enable opengl perfomance, so how?
<Hrdwr_BoB> in synaptic, enable restricted modules
<Hrdwr_BoB> this shoudl allow you to download the ati modules and driver
<ich> then it works without doin anythin?
<Hrdwr_BoB> you'll likely have to edit the config
<Hrdwr_BoB> or do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Hrdwr_BoB> I'm not 100% sure (I don't own an appropriate ati card)
<ich> i have to go, but ill add you to my buddies, so we can talk later!?
<Hrdwr_BoB> go for it
<Hrdwr_BoB> in here is the best place though
<Hrdwr_BoB> if I'm offline, there will be someone (likely more qualified) else around :)
<subterrific> ich: google helps a lot for these things too
<ich> ok
<ich> :)
<subterrific> and the gentoo forums
<ich> but i have ubuntu, debian based, not gentoo 8-)
<ich> so, ciao
<matt2> yeah but the gentoo forums are great
<ich> ok
<ich> ciao
<subterrific> ich: configuring xfree is pretty universal
<subterrific> not distro specific
<matt2> as are many things
<MrJ412> how do i install a downloaded deb file?
<MrJ412> sorry, very new to debian
<matt2> dpkg -i filename
<matt2> or at least, that worked for this debian n00b
<MrJ412> thanks :-)
<matt2> nooo worries
<WW> Has anyone here resized a reiserfs partition with parted?
<WW> ...and lived to tell the tale?
<matt2> nope, they all died miserable deaths
<chutwig> good evening gentlemen
<Hrdwr_BoB> chutwig, all your base...
<matt2> hey there chutwig..
<chutwig> how are we all
<matt2> I like rusty spoons?
<WW> 52 corruptions after resizing.  Probably beyond repair?
<subterrific> format
<subterrific> failure
<matt2> Well, I'm sick as a dog actually, probably heading to bed soon. 
<theantix> is there anything special needed to get video4linux working with ubuntu?
<subterrific> anyone here a sifl and olly fan?
<pills> theantix: in /etc/network/interface for the wireless_key, so i use hex or text string for key?
<pills> subterrific..i saw it once or twice on mtv awhile back...never thought it was that great
<jdub> pills: s:<string> or hex
<subterrific> pills: i think its really creative, cracks me up
<pills> jdub u have any ideas on the follwoing problem:  using a belkin wireless pcmcia card which is suppose to be supported and it seems to be able to communicate with my access point and i get good signal strength according to the monitor in gnome, i just cant seem to access the internet with it
<Hrdwr_BoB> pills, can you ping the server
<jdub> pills: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<pills> nameserver 63.203.35.55
<pills> nameserver 206.13.28.12
<pills> Hrdwr_BoB: no it says connect: network is unreachable
<Hrdwr_BoB> what does ip route say
<pills> subterrific: they still airing sifl and olly?
<pills> no output
<subterrific> pills: nope, it was only on for 2 seasons
<subterrific> you can't find them on the internet though
<aitrus> is hdd=ide-scsi the grub kernel line parameter for ide burners? (assuming the burner is hdd)
<ish> Don't suppose anyone is having any luck on an Inspiron 4100 laptop?
<Hrdwr_BoB> aitrus, yes but you shouldn't need it
<Hrdwr_BoB> you can write using ATAPI
<tvon|x31> aitrus: I think thats old 2.4 setup.  for 2.6 you shouldnt need that (I dont anyways)
<tvon|x31> oh, I was beaten to the puch
<aitrus> alrighty.  thanks.
<pills> Hrdwr_BoB or jdub...any other ideas?
<Hrdwr_BoB> pills, what odes iwconfig say?
<Hrdwr_BoB> post in #flood
<tvon|x31> or a paste site such as paste.plone.org
<pills> gonna post in #flood...be right there
<jdub> pills: output of route -n ?
<pills> none
<pills> lol...cardctl resume keeps freezing my laptop
<pitti> Good morning
<jdub> hey pills 
<jdub> er
<jdub> pitti :)
<pills> Hrdwr_BoB --- jdub   posted the output of iwconfig in #flood
<reformed> howdy jdub
<pitti> jdub: still feeling the ill effects of yesterday's coke? :-)
<jdub> ;)
<linux_mafia> cocaine?
<ubuntuwig> nothing like a sleepless night to give you lots of time to break linux
<bob2> windows loving friend: "wow, ive been using Ubuntu for an hour and im not horribly offended yet"
<Hrdwr_BoB> hahaha
<pills> Hrdwr_BoB: my iwconfig look kosher?
<ubuntuwig> wow
<ubuntuwig> xpdf is hot
<Hrdwr_BoB> hm .. not sure, does iwconfig set IP?
<Hrdwr_BoB> or does ifcofnig
<ubuntuwig> set IP in what way?  DHCP?
<Hrdwr_BoB> are you using dhcp?
<Hrdwr_BoB> or manual setting
<ubuntuwig> i use dhcp
<Hrdwr_BoB> hrm
<pills> dhcp
<ubuntuwig> setting the IP through DHCP is up to dhclient
<pills> when i run dhclient with wireless card...no DHCPOFFERS
<ubuntuwig> what card?
<pills> belkin F5D6020
<ubuntuwig> what module does it load?
<pills> lsmod?
<ubuntuwig> well, when you run lspci, what does it describe the card as
<pills> dont see anything listed with lspci
<ubuntuwig> zuh
<pills> eh
<pills> its pcmcia
<ubuntuwig> mystery solved
<ubuntuwig> except i know nothing about pcmcia on linux
<ubuntuwig> but i'd be interested to know what chipset it uses
<pills> heh
<Hrdwr_BoB> blind leading the blind
<Hrdwr_BoB> hooray
<Hrdwr_BoB> :)
<ubuntuwig> the wireless card in my computer works, but not against encrypted WAPs
<ubuntuwig> and it does the same thing where it fires off the requests but never gets an offer
<pills> mine doesnt work when it urn  WEP off either
<ubuntuwig> guess you pissed off computer jesus
<pills> beh
<pills> http://members.boardhost.com/cipherwar/msg/6213.html
<pills> that guy has same card and works fine on red aht 9 :(
<pills> http://www.epocfaq.co.uk/faqNetworks.htm#LANcompat
<pills> and that has chipset info
<pills> brb think i may have found the problem
<ukh> Fast question:  warty supposedly somewhat corresponds to sarge, but what is hoary?
<jdub> ukh: hoary is our next release
<jdub> ukh: until march, it will be the development branch
<ukh> jdub: thanks!  Should go in a FAQ, I think...
<jdub> warty is a branch of sid
<Treenaks> hm, no prism54 support in warty?
<Treenaks> luckily, my atmel-card is supported..
<theantix> pills, success?
<pills_> dunno
<pills_> trying to get rid of the wep key now
<pills_> is there a way to with iwconfig or soemthing?
<Nafai> pills_: iwconfig eth0 key off
<pills_> yeah heh just got it
<pills_> oh shit yeah (excuse the language)
<ubuntuwig> filthy language
<theantix> excellent pills, glad to hear it
<pills_> guess i didnt wait long enough before when i turned wep off
<pills_> but aprrently  WEP does not work with the Intersil Prism chipset; it only works with the reference Lucent Hermes chipset
<pills_> thats off one of the pages i posted above
<ubuntuwig> how disappointing
<ubuntuwig> i can't eject disks by dumping them on the trash
<ubuntuwig> my world is falling apart :(
<Hrdwr_BoB> oh noes
<Hrdwr_BoB> hax0rs on teh yuor pc?
<Hrdwr_BoB> perhaps you could right click and use eject :)
<ubuntuwig> nautilus doesn't eject disks that way
<ubuntuwig> sadly
<ubuntuwig> years of conditioning from mac os has trained me that the trash is the only place for things to go
<ubuntuwig> doesn't look like there's a way for auto-arrange to put the icons on the right side either
<ubuntuwig> where they should be :mad:
<jmhodges> hey, is the ubuntu symbol posted up anywhere other than the default desktop?
<jmhodges> s/desktop/wallpaper/
<ubuntuwig> posted up?
<jmhodges> on the web
<jmhodges> in various sizes, or as a .xcf or some such
<ubuntuwig> dunno
<ubuntuwig> i'm sure somebody has it somewhere
<jmhodges> i'd like to use it for a few things
<jmhodges> im sure they do, now to figure out who they are :)
<ubuntuwig> let the inquisition begin
<theantix> jmhodges, it's on the wiki
<jmhodges> theantix: thanks
<theantix> no problem
* jmhodges boggles at trying to understand how to use the color palette provided
<jmhodges> oy, ill figur eit out when im really awake heh
<jmhodges> thanks again
<Treenaks> I met someone on the bus to work today who knew about Ubuntu :)
<sladen> wildfire
<plovs_> how can I see what processor is in my computer (cat /proc/???)
<Mithrandir> plovs_: /proc/cpuinfo
<plovs_> Mithrandir, duh, thanks!
<linux_mafia> Mithrandir, is that your real name?
<Mithrandir> linux_mafia: Tollef Fog Heen, as it says in /whois
<linux_mafia> Mithrandir, i dont know what that means, but its my cousins name
<plovs_>  /whois plovs
<Mithrandir> linux_mafia: what Tollef means?
<linux_mafia> Mithrandir, yes
<plovs_> sorry 
<Mithrandir> linux_mafia: it comes from Torleiv, which means something along the lines of "the ancestor of Thor" or "the one who comes after Thor".  (Thor being the Norse god of thunder.)
<jdub> linux_mafia: and if you are not careful, tollef will zap you.
<linux_mafia> haha
<Mithrandir> jdub: he's a bit far away, I don't think norse gods has much power on that side of the earth.  It's the underside, see? ;)
<jdub> ;)
<linux_mafia> he could send mjolnir to get me, help
<Mithrandir> I don't think Thor ever went to niflheim or Hel, but I might be wrong.  As you are clearly over the edge, I think that's where .nz has to be. :P
<joh_> :)
<Hmmmmm_> anyone home?
<linux_mafia> me
<spikeb> aye
<Hmmmmm_> was wondering where the crowd had dissapeared
<Hmmmmm_> no one seemed to be talking
<Hmmmmm_> i just installed ubuntu
<Hmmmmm_> along with my fc2 and gentoo
<spikeb> heh
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: you love many OSs, don't you?
<Hmmmmm_> cna someone help me edit my fc2 grub to be able to boot into ubuntu?
<Hmmmmm_> pit: yup i guess i do
<Hmmmmm_> share my /home between them all
<Hmmmmm_> move seemlessly thru them
<Hmmmmm_> i have 6 distro installed in 8 GB
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: so you did not allow ubuntu to setup grub for you?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: didn't it recognize all your other OS?
<Tsjoklat> why is that Hmmm?
<Tsjoklat> you can't decide which one you like best? :)
<Hmmmmm_> i installed grub in ubuntu in /dev/hda9
<pitti> Tsjoklat: he's still thinking deeply over it :-)
<Hmmmmm_> ts: no i just like choice
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: ah, on the partition
<Hmmmmm_> yup
<Tsjoklat> pitti: it looks that way :)
<Hmmmmm_> so i want to edit my grub now
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: then that's easy, you just need to chainload hda9 in your main grub
<Hmmmmm_> title Ubuntu 4.1
<Hmmmmm_> 	root (hd0,9)
<Hmmmmm_> 	kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386
<Hmmmmm_> 	initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-2-386
<Hmmmmm_> is this good enough?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: nope, its (hd0,8)
<Hmmmmm_> o thanks
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: you also need to supply kernel boot parameters
<Hmmmmm_> forgot the BSD thingy again
<Tsjoklat> I am still d/l Ubuntu :|
<Hmmmmm_> wat params
<Hmmmmm_> can u help me out?
<Tsjoklat> only 23 more hours to go lol
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: but if you installed grub into hda9 instead of hda, then you just need to chainload
<Hmmmmm_> im not sure what chainload is
<pitti> title    Ubuntu 4.1
<Tsjoklat> does anyone have good results on dual-boot? not asking Hmmm :P
<pitti> root (hd0,8)
<pitti> makeactive
<pitti> chainloader +1
<pitti> Tsjoklat: works like charm, do you have problems with it?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: you can probably even skip "makeactive", its only required for Windoze
<Tsjoklat> no, not yet, still d/l it.. but I have had problems in the past with other distros... just wanted to be sure
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Tsjoklat> I am looking forward to this
<pitti> Tsjoklat: ubuntu installation detects all other OSses and automatically enters them into the boot menu
<Tsjoklat> that is fab
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: so you just need title, root and chainloader
<Hmmmmm_> thanks
<Tsjoklat> I really hope this is the answer to the debian nightmare
<pitti> Tsjoklat: but the current Sarge installer also detects other OSes and installs a proper grub
<pitti> Tsjoklat: unfair to compare it with the woody installer :-)
<Hmmmmm_> is ubuntu on sarge?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: ubuntu started as a sarge snapshot in about June, but from then on we developed it on our own
<Hmmmmm_> oic
<Hmmmmm_> pit: u develop ubuntu?
<Tsjoklate> well that was fun
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: BTW, I'm pitti :-) Yes
<Tsjoklate> as I was saying, the fact that they locked the gnome menu editor was for me the reason to leave it
<Hmmmmm_> sorry
<Hmmmmm_> pitti: im sorry
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: what for?
<Hmmmmm_> for callin u just 'pit
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: np :-)
<Tsjoklate> lol
<Tsjoklate> if I read it right.. ubuntu doesn't have a lock on the menu do they?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: I just don't get notified in IRC if my nick is not spelled out
<Hmmmmm_> how do i direct a msg to u?
<Hmmmmm_> im new to irc
<Hmmmmm_> do i just type this "pitti: the message"
<Tsjoklate> what client are you using Hmm?
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: as soon as 'pitti' occurs somewhere in the line, I'm notifie
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: yes :-)
<pitti> xchat
<Hmmmmm_> oh ok
<Hmmmmm_> isnt there a more intelligent way to do this?
<Hmmmmm_> like if i type pit and it realised im refering to u?
<Tsjoklate> right click on the nick
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: I use to type Hm<Tab> and get autocompletion
<Hmmmmm_> im on xchat
<Hmmmmm_> cool
<Tsjoklate> pick open dialog window
<Hmmmmm_> thanks
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: yes, you can also chat with anybody in private
<Tsjoklate> but it is common courtesy to ask the person if you may dcc them
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: either type /msg <nick> blabla
<Tsjoklate> not everybody likes to be pm'd
<TongMaster> Hmmmmm_, you can also use /query pitti or /msg pitti
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Hmmmmm_> tab works for me i think
<pitti> Hmmmmm_: or right-click on nick and open dialog
<Hmmmmm_> i dont want PM
<pitti> What's PM?
<Hmmmmm_> i wanted to know how to get the hightlighted msg thing going
<Hmmmmm_> private msg
<Tsjoklate> private message
<pitti> thx
<Tsjoklate> PM
<Tsjoklate> np
<Tsjoklate> that is when you type the correct nick Hmmm
<Tsjoklate> like when I just typed that it won't show highlighted
<Tsjoklate> cuz I am too lazy too count all the mmmmms you  have in your nick
<Tsjoklate> :P
<Hmmmmm_> Tsjoklat: thanks
<Tsjoklate> ymw :)
<Tsjoklate> does anyone know the answer to my question? about the menu lock?
<Hmmmmm_> i'll reboot now
<Hmmmmm_> and see if i got the frub thing right
<Hmmmmm_> thanks people
<pitti> Tsjoklate: not sure what you mean
<Tsjoklate> ttyl Hmmm
<pitti> Tsjoklate: but probably jdub or seb128 know
<Tsjoklate> well in debian sarge they put a lock on the menu editor
<Tsjoklate> so you are stuck with a debian submenu
<Tsjoklate> meaning... all your entries are double up, and no way of removing it
<seb128> hello
<Tsjoklate> when asked they told me they didn't want to deal with nuubs messing with the menu and file bugreports so they locked it
<Tsjoklate> heya seb
<Tsjoklate> and I was wondering since ubuntu is deb based, if they continue that nonsense to
<TongMaster> Tsjoklat, the debian menu is gone.
<Tsjoklate> do you know anything about that seb?
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, the debian menu is gone.
<kalis> Why does many of my programs launched from the menu start as two instances of the same program?
<kalis> Freshly installed Ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> thank you TongMaster, that news is really good
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, however, this mean at present that there at not menu items for some of the non-gnome applications that are installed.
<pitti> Tsjoklate: seb128 is not yet in the room
<Tsjoklate> I will happily wait for the 24 hour d/l to finish now
<pitti> Tsjoklate: isn't it faster to ask a friend to burn it for you?
<seb128> hello pitti 
<Tsjoklate> --> seb128 (~seb128@ANancy-111-1-17-20.w80-13.abo.wanadoo.fr) has joined #ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> he is on server pitti
<pitti> seb128: Hi!
<seb128> what's up ?
<Tsjoklate> I would if I had one pitti, but I don't have anyone near me with a fast connection... and too eager to wait for the cds to be send :)
<pitti> seb128: Tsjoklate wants to know about "locked menus"
<Tsjoklate> I don't mind the wait.. was a bit worried about that dratted debian submenu though
<pitti> Hi rburton
<pitti> Tsjoklate: after all, it's all open source, nothing you can't change :-)
<Tsjoklate> that's what I thought pitti :) but after a week messing with sarge and no cooking I gave up
<Tsjoklate> when you google it, it seems there are more like me that dislike the new 'feature'
<pitti> Tsjoklate: then, good luck with ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> thank you pitti, I think it is going to be good... so far nothing but good responses on everything
<pitti> Tsjoklate: well, there are still many bugs, but we are working hard to fix them :-)
<Tsjoklate> pitti: bugs I can live with... forced items I can't
<rburton> hi pitti, morning all
<seb128> hello rburton 
<Tsjoklate> good afternoon rburton
<Tsjoklate> how is England treating you today? was cold this morning wasn't it
<seb128> Tsjoklate: you had a question ?
<Tsjoklate> I was asking about the menus being locked or not seb
<seb128> how locked ?
<Tsjoklate> since Ubuntu is deb based I was worried that Ubuntu continued the new style debian sarge has, with locking the menu editor and forcing their debian submenu upon users
<Tsjoklate> in the main menu they have put a debian submenu.. and no way of removing it
<rburton> Tsjoklate: the debian submenu only appears if you have the "menu" package installed
<rburton> "they have put", it's part of gnome and has been since... 1.0 iirc
<rburton> def. in 1.4
<Tsjoklate> when I asked about it, they told me they have done that so people couldn't fiddle with it... and file bugreports when something goes haywire
<seb128> Tsjoklate: that's not a debian hack, that's an upstream part of code
<jdub> also it's disabled in ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> really?
<seb128> yes
<Tsjoklate> that is awefully odd.. since I never had that before
<Tsjoklate> is it something I should not install when I install Ubuntu? or it won't at all?
<Tsjoklate> well if it is disabled in Ubuntu I am not worried, I will assume there is no submenu of any kind :)
<spikeb> yay no debian menu
<spikeb> that thing sucked
<spikeb> heh
<topyli> you can of course edit the debian menu if you have a day or two :)
<Tsjoklate> it does spikeb, and I tried topyli.. but no luck, I got so hyper I dissed it lol
<mornfall> Mithrandir: ping?
<rburton> the debian menu is defined by the debian menu system. if you don't like it don't install "menu". easy!
<rburton> (of course, it pretty much sucks so ubuntu did remove it)
<Kinnison> Morning
<spikeb> i only have i think it is one issue with ubuntu
<spikeb> sleep doesn't work properly
<rburton> morning Kinnison
<topyli> yeah, the debian menu requires a 1600x1200 resolution at least.
<spikeb> on my ibook
<Tsjoklate> well they could have told me that
<Tsjoklate> instead of giving me the run around for a fortnight
<rburton> Tsjoklate: who is "they"?
<TongMaster> spikeb, what model?
<spikeb> TongMaster: g3 700mhz
<Tsjoklate> ppl in the debian help channel
<Tsjoklate> very helpfull... and such... *cough*
<TongMaster> spikeb, is that the Tibook II?
<spikeb> no
* TongMaster has a TiBook III
<spikeb> it's the last generation of G3 ibooks.
<TongMaster> ah.
<TongMaster> I had a few issues with sleeping that have "vanished" since I updated on sunday night.
<spikeb> hmmmmm
<Tsjoklate> it doesn't really matter, debian on it's self is good, it is just everything around it
<Tsjoklate> I am not trying to flame anything/anyone
<spikeb> maybe i'll give ubuntu another spin
<TongMaster> (updated from the released ISO to what was online)
<Tsjoklate> but I find it rather hilarious that when I was running sid I had to d/l libmagick six times a week lol
<subterrific> only 6?
<spikeb> lol
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, why were you updating six times a week/
<subterrific> dude, i download libmagick 10 times a day
<subterrific> for fun
<spikeb> ubuntu is a godsend - debian without the suckage.
<Tsjoklate> I update every day
<Tsjoklate> first thing when I get up
<subterrific> and thats just on days that end in Y
<yojimbo-san> Just installed Warty on my iMac, but I'm stuck in 640x480 ... where can I go to tell X that I have an nvidia g400?
<Tsjoklate> and every day.. libmagick
<Tsjoklate> that's what I am hoping for spikeb
<Tsjoklate> there was always something broke Tongmaster... 
<topyli> libmagick is going to be awesome! look at the speed of development! :)
<Tsjoklate> one prog got fixed, another went bust
<Tsjoklate> felt like I had to update every day to keep up with it all
<Tsjoklate> that's why I downgraded to sarge
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, man that's crazy, I've been using sid for years, updating about once a month with no such problems
<spikeb> i just hated running sid
<spikeb> hated it and it hated me
<spikeb> heh
<TongMaster> Maybe the .au mirrors were better for Sid ;)
<spikeb> i still think this whole project is a brilliant idea - freeze sid every so often and fix bugs, release.
<Tsjoklate> dangrabbit Tongmaster... you must have been pointing at better sources then I did
<TongMaster> hehe
<spikeb> tell you another thing - the defaults for this distro rock.
<TongMaster> Yep.
<Tsjoklate> it hated me too spikeb, you are not alone lol
<spikeb> default software and settings (aside from the no icons on the desktop thing - im not sure i like that)
<TongMaster> the PPC install knocked my socks off
<Tsjoklate> but I heard indeed that the au sources are way better then the us
<spikeb> TongMaster: aye, same here
<Tsjoklate> never tried it though
<spikeb> TongMaster: finally, an up to date PPC distro that isn't gentoo!
<yojimbo-san> TongMaster: - not me, yet, until I get a decent screen driver ...
<Tsjoklate> will it work with ATI?
<TongMaster> yojimbo-san, yeah, I saw your comment. That's an odd problem. I have an older Tibook III though, no nvidia :)
<spikeb> no nvidia here either
<yojimbo-san> The card is detected in System Config, so I know it's there!
<Tsjoklate> did you use gentoo spikeb?
<spikeb> a fully accellerated ati :)
<spikeb> Tsjoklate: yes and hated every minute of it
<Tsjoklate> which one do you have spikeb?
<Tsjoklate> I got the 9000
<spikeb> my ati is a radeon 7500 mobile
<spikeb> (laptop)
* Tsjoklate hides the fact that right now she is stuck on a gentoo box
<TongMaster> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<spikeb> TongMaster: exact card i have
<Tsjoklate> when I was on deb I had to put a nvidia card in to get it to work
<Tsjoklate> but I want to get this ati 9000 to work with Ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> I need the card for my dual boot
<spikeb> Tsjoklate: my problem with gentoo is i dont like source based distros
<plovs_> how to hide folders/files in nautilus? edit some file but I forgot the name
<Tsjoklate> spikeb: I understand.. but it is the only one right now that works with my vid card
<Tsjoklate> besides RH9
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, I may be mistaken but i think bob2 is a 9000 user
* spikeb nods
<TongMaster> wait til he is online.
<Tsjoklate> what continent is bob2 on?
<spikeb> pluto
<TongMaster> That's a good question.
<Tsjoklate> so he'll be on in about seven hours then huh spikeb
<TongMaster> But I t hink here's still physically hre - .au
<spikeb> lol
<Tsjoklate> but since I have 23:59 to go before my d/l is done.. I think I will catch pluto time
<spikeb> let's see what else good i can say about ubuntu...oh! firefox and not epiphany or mozilla seamonkey.
<spikeb> brilliant.
<spikeb> Tsjoklate: that's quite a while
<Tsjoklate> thunderbird?
<spikeb> nope - evolution 2.0
<Tsjoklate> yeah the joy of dialup
<jdub> plovs_: .hidden
<TongMaster> firsth thing I did was install epiphany.
<spikeb> heh TongMaster 
<Tsjoklate> you prefer epi over galeon TM?
<plovs_> jdub, seems not to be working if you use ~ as desktop
<TongMaster> slightly, yes.
<spikeb> epiphany is much better than galeon if you want a gnome native browser. my opinion, of course.
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, although tab completion for histories in epiphany is lacking and annoying.
<TongMaster> (but hardly a show stopper)
<spikeb> you know what bugs me? on osx tab complete for history doesnt work in safari - it moves to the googlebar field
<martink> plovs_: killall nautilus
<jdub> plovs_: you really should not use ~ as desktop
<Tsjoklate> never used mac spikeb
<plovs_> martink, that helped, who said vilonce is never the answer?!
<spikeb> Tsjoklate: i'm a mac hardware fan :)
<spikeb> plovs_: hahahhaha
<martink> plovs: :)
<Tsjoklate> well the main reason why I switched to gnome is because none, besides k3b, of the kde progs do it for me
<plovs_> jdub, I know but I wanted to try it out and it is not too bad, so far
<spikeb> OSX is nice, but it really isn't for me.
<Tsjoklate> ah lucky bugger spikeb :)
<plovs_> jdub, why do you not like it?
<yojimbo-san> I'm looking forward to running MacOnLinux now Ubuntu is installed on my machine!
<spikeb> ~ as desktop - interesting.
<yojimbo-san> So I can keep iPhoto (like mutt, it sucks, but not as much as the alternatives)
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> yojimbo-san: aye.
<spikeb> MOL is good for that.
<Tsjoklate> is 2.0 nice spikeb?
<spikeb> Tsjoklate: very.
<Tsjoklate> Evo that is
<Tsjoklate> I should feed the hamsters some speed.. can't wait
<spikeb> hehe
<jo> hello everyone. I concluded there was no Mono package in Ubuntu, but I guess I have overlooked the "universe" section. Can I install Mono/GTK#/... from universe? Are universe just the sid packages?
<spikeb> half hour left on my download
<Tsjoklate> fast connection spikeb?
<spikeb> yes
<yojimbo-san> jo: Universe is similar to Debian/sid, basically the same
<Tsjoklate> hi jo, wouldn't know mate.. I am still d/l Ubuntu itself!
<TongMaster> jo, universe is a snapshot of sid, taken at $TIME prior to release.
<TongMaster> IIRC.
<Tsjoklate> there was a post about mono jo
<jo> spikeb: ok thanks.. Are there any risks to using Universe? Broken packages, conflicts with Ubuntu packages from main?
<jdub> plovs_: it's not that i don't like it, more that i don't think it's a safe/appropriate model (although if you read back on old nautilus threads, i was one of its proponents for a long time)
<spikeb> jdub: heh
<Tsjoklate> is it okay to paste in here?
<jdub> jo: unsupported, pacakges might not be built, very little testing (at least in this release)
<Tsjoklate> I just read the post about mono
<jdub> jo: no guarantee of security support
<jdub> etc.
<Hmmmmm_> ubuntu is quite cool
<spikeb> i agree.
<Hmmmmm_> need some help though
<Hmmmmm_> i dont think i configured my root apssword during install
<Tsjoklate> wb Hmmm
<yojimbo-san> hmmm, you didn't
<spikeb> im going to install skyos on my desktop while i wait for the ubuntu iso
<Hmmmmm_> thnx Tsjoklate
<spikeb> Hmmmmm_: you don't have to.
<TongMaster> Hmmmmm_, root is disabled.
<yojimbo-san> you use sudo from the user defined at install time, instead
<Hmmmmm_> how do i enable root?
<Tsjoklate> jo: it said... sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: you don't want to
<Hmmmmm_> i want to enable internet access
<yojimbo-san> Don't enable root, use sudo from your user account instead.
<TongMaster> Hmmmmm_, what yojimbo-san said :)
<spikeb> i think following the osx model of disabling root and sudoing everything is also wonderful.
<spikeb> heh
<Tsjoklate> add: deb http://wwww.gestsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<subterrific> Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<Hmmmmm_> but there must be some kinda authentication for sudo
<Tsjoklate> sudo apt-get update
<subterrific> enable network access
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: sudo uses your password
<yojimbo-san> There is - it's called "your user password"
<TongMaster> Hmmmmm_, yes, it uses your password.
<subterrific> sudo -s will give you a root terminal
<Hmmmmm_> so how do i configure the network?
<Tsjoklate> sudo apt-get install muine f-spot blam monodevelop
<Tsjoklate> hope you got that jo
<spikeb> Hmmmmm_: just do it normally via the GUI and it'll ask for your password 
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<jo> Tsjoklate: ok thanks!
<Hmmmmm_> so i just run "sudo network-admin" and it shud do the trick?
<subterrific> welcome to easy
<subterrific> gui
<subterrific> hello
<subterrific> Hmmmmm_: Computer->System Configuration->Networking
<Hmmmmm_> ok
<Hmmmmm_> thanks
<Hmmmmm_> i'll be back
<Hmmmmm_> hopefully this time i'll be using ubuntu while talkin to u guys
<yojimbo-san> OK, I'm off now to shut down X and try again! :-)
<jo> If it's possible to use all Debian packages, I think I'm gonna make the switch. Ubuntu is very nicely configured by default (fonts, sudo, gnome, ...)!
<Tsjoklate> jo: ymw :)
<jdub> jo: it's not recommended
<jdub> jo: better to use universe, and fix problems in it
<truk_away> jdub: universe is not suppoorted by ubuntu main developers, but will volunteers maintain it?
<HrdwrBoB> jo: universe contains 'most' debian packages
<jdub> universe won't be very cool for WartyWarthog,
<jdub> but it should be good in HoaryHedgehog
<jdub> because there'll be a lot more people looking at it
<jdub> truk_away: yeah
<truk_away> jdub: :) ok
<subterrific> universe has worked out fine for me so far
<subterrific> and i strictly use linux
<subterrific> for work and home
<jdub> and then if pacakges come up to standard, they might shift over to support
<jdub> ed
<topyli> jdub: i've had to get a couple of packages from unstable
<jo> jdub: thanks.. I meant using universe by the way, "all packages" was a bit overreacted. If the packages I need are supported (mostly Mono stuff), it's fine by me.
<jdub> jo: atm, mono is not in supported. but it might be in HoaryHedgehog.
<jdub> jo: tseng is maintaining a repository of updated mono stuff for testing before Hoary opens
<truk_away> jdub: what about java repositories?
<Tsjoklate> the open office suite is the deb version of it?
<subterrific> mono doesn't seem to even work installing from universe either :\
<_axel> would be cool to get ximian ooo into ubuntu
<jo> jdub: Hoary is about to be released in October, right? Maybe I'll beter wait a month then :-)
<jdub> jo: no, WartyWarthog Final is in october
<jo> oh
<jdub> jo: HoaryHedgehog is the development branch, which will run until March/April 2005
<jdub> well,
<jdub> not just development branch
<jdub> HoaryHedgehog is the next release
<jdub> but for six months it will be under development :)
<truk_away> so there's no fixed devel name as sid
<jdub> subterrific: use tseng's repo
<Tsjoklate> yeah would like the ximian version of ooo too
<jdub> truk_away: nup
<jdub> Tsjoklate: the OOo in debian is part of the ooo.ximian.com group
<jdub> it's just an older version of it atm
<truk_away> jdub: and how many pre-releases of warty are expected?
<Tsjoklate> oh okay didn't know that
<jdub> truk_away: warty or hoary? :)
<Hmmm> guys im back
<Hmmm> i worked!!!
<spikeb> i would assume one - unless some nasty install issues pop up
<truk_away> umm, actual :P
<Tsjoklate> wb Hmmm
<spikeb> Hmmm: cool
<Tsjoklate> lol
<truk_away> october release
<Tsjoklate> are you on Ubuntu now?
<subterrific> jdub: got a url for that? google unhelpful
<Hmmm> now to configure apt
<jdub> truk_away: see wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<jdub> and wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryHedgehog/ReleaseSchedule
<jdub> subterrific: it's been mentioned on -users and -devel
<spikeb> hedgehog, warthog...now we need a meerkat and a fox
<truk_away> jdub: i mean, what about ubuntu20 packages? only in final? any pre-release before?
<subterrific> yeah, i need to get in on that mailing list action
<Tsjoklate> I will do this one time painful d/l and after that just upgrade
<jdub> spikeb: wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedReleaseNames (i think)
<Hmmm> Tsjoklate, how do I configure apt?
<jdub> truk_away: ubuntu20?
<Tsjoklate> be aware that your box will be flooded to hell and back subterrific
<spikeb> it's possible, not proposed.
<Tsjoklate> did you start up synaptic Hmm?
<jo> jdub: is it "doable" to run Hoary, the development release? As I understand, Ubuntu will be on a par with Debian regarding Mono etc. at the time of Hoary, so in fact it's too soon to switch when you need those packages?
<truk_away> jdub: you know, fixes for ati TV out and more
<Hmmm> jus tstarted synaptic
<subterrific> i'm always slow to join mailing lists, but i feel like ubuntu is something i want to be involved in for a while, so i'll join now
<Hmmm> am refreshing the list
<jdub> truk_away: that will most likely be in before final
<spikeb> i dont like mailing lists
<spikeb> heh
<subterrific> Tsjoklate: i've got this nifty procmail script that sorts mailing lists into folders :)
<Tsjoklate> or take a look at /etc/apt
<truk_away> jdub: ok, that's what i wanna know
<jdub> jo: we intend for our devel branch to be fully dogfoodable, ie. you can run it on your main desktop if you want to test and so on
<spikeb> cool subterrific 
<Tsjoklate> subeterrific.. what is the name of that nifty procmail script? :)
<jdub> jo: there is no hoary to run yet :)
<Hmmm> Tsjoklate any good apt repository u know of?
<spikeb> subterrific's nifty procmail script
<spikeb> heh
<Tsjoklate> I would stick what Ubuntu gives you for now Hmmm
<Hmmm> ok
<Tsjoklate> I haven't had a chance to look at it
<Tsjoklate> is there something specific you need/want?
<subterrific> http://subterrific.net/~jason/procmailrc
<subterrific> have fun
<Hmmm> cnat i use regular debian packages on this?
<jo> jdub: ok, thanks for the information!
<Tsjoklate> thank you so kindly sub
<jdub> Hmmm: it's strongly discouraged
<jdub> Hmmm: see the FAQ on the website
<Hmmm> ok
<Tsjoklate> wouldn't do that Hmmm
<Tsjoklate> I heard there may be issues
<subterrific> Tsjoklate: np, hope it works for you as well as it has for me
<Tsjoklate> I'll try it out and tell you how it went
<dewy> Hello
<Tsjoklate> spikeb, mailing lists are cool if nobody ever emails you :P
<spikeb> TongMaster: did the updates fix /dev/pmu? or is that still a by hand thing
<Tsjoklate> hi dewy
<dewy> is the ubuntu project sydney based?
<TongMaster> spikeb, still by hand as far as I"m aware - Sid has the same problem.
<jdub> dewy: no
<jdub> dewy: though there are a number of sydney + .au developers
<spikeb> TongMaster: ok
<HrdwrBoB> it's based in the isle of man
<jamesh> dewy: it is based in the Isle of Man
<HrdwrBoB> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> *on
<dewy> oh, I read somewhere it was made by the SLUG guys
<spikeb> TongMaster: what is the by hand solution anyway? i forgot
<TongMaster> spikeb, I keep meaning to log a bug, one of us ought to ;)
<TongMaster> spikeb, it's dodgy but I just o+rw /dev/pmu
<Tsjoklate> SLUG?
<jdub> dewy: there was a release party done at the SLUG Debian SIG
<jdub> sydney LUG
<spikeb> TongMaster: yes but it needs to be fixed in the udev thing, otherwise it gets reset each reboot
<dewy> oh cool
<thom> it's the hadess kludge of doom solution
<TongMaster> I don't think that's an ideal solution. I was going to figure out the ideal solution then post it to the ubunto team.
<TongMaster> spikeb, yep - less than ideal ;)
<thom> spikeb: nope. pmu is NOT safe for multiple concurrent access
<jdub> TongMaster: patch to gnome-settings-daemon, basically.
<TongMaster> morning thom.
<thom> spikeb: the real solution is to use libpbbuttonsd
<thom> yo yo
<jdub> TongMaster: to use libpbbuttonsd
<jdub> slow on the keyboard today
<TongMaster> heh
<dewy> jdub: do you know where the cds are mailed from?
<Lowe> morning
<thom> jdub: you'd be faster if you'd bought an X40 ;-)
<jdub> thom: not funny anymore
<jdub> dewy: there's a presentation at SLUG this month about it
<dewy> I am just wondering when to expect my cd/cds
<jdub> dewy: um, norway i think
<dewy> oh
<jdub> dewy: not until end of october
<TongMaster> dewy, if you're in sydney and can make SLUG on Friday, there should be some there.
<dewy> I am in holmesville
<dewy> about 2hrs (altho we made the trip in 55mins the other day =|) away, so i can't =(
<jdub> ahr
<TongMaster> dewy, where's holmesville near?
<cheitozz_> hola
<cheitozz_> alguien habla castellano?
<Tsjoklate> wagga wagga
<jdub> cheitozz_: estoy buscando mis pantalones :-)
<Tsjoklate> hamana cheitozz
<cheitozz_> jajaja, cuando los encuentres te vas de esta horgia XD
<TongMaster> heh, is that the only .au you place you know, Tsjoklate ;)
<dewy> TongMaster: It is where Miss Universe grew up =), It is near newcastle, you know newcastle?
<jamesh> jdub: is that the only spanish you know?
<Tsjoklate> all I could make out of that jdub is that you havve probs with your pants
<jdub> cheitozz_: [ i don't speak spanish ;) ] 
<jdub> jamesh: no
<dewy> TongMaster: other direction, I am north Wagga Wagga is south
<TongMaster> dewy, ah north, right. you should have come to code con, I had a bag full of CD's at Caves Beach, dewy :)
<Tsjoklate> no I know heaps more TM :) Townsville Armadale
<jdub> jamesh: but it is the only spanish i know that approaches usefulness as a sentence
<dewy> where/when was that?
<cheitozz_> nobody speak spanish?
<cheitozz_> :(
<Tsjoklate> not I cheitozz sorry
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, :) now which state is Armadale in?
<dewy> where = where in caves beach, a hall?
<dewy> Armidale is in NSW
<Tsjoklate> well the Armadale I lived in was outside Perth
<TongMaster> dewy, no a Marquee on the beach. Seaside hacking :)
<Tsjoklate> are there more? lol
<cheitozz_> sorry for my english
<subterrific> dewy: I know newcastle brown ale very well, yes
<dewy> TongMaster: will there be another one?
<TongMaster> dewy, spoil sport, no armadale is in Victoria
<dewy> oh
<Tsjoklate> great beer sub
<dewy> Well i went to a armidale in nsw once
<cheitozz_> i want to learn a little about ubuntu
<TongMaster> the devil is in the spelling ;)
<subterrific> Tsjoklate: one of my favorites :)
<Tsjoklate> but I had a friend living in wagga wagga.. always thought it was such a col name
<jdub> cheitozz_: our spanish developer isn't here at the moment
<spikeb> cheitozz_: you seem to type english just fine :)
<Tsjoklate> cool even
<Tsjoklate> mine too sub :)
<jdub> cheitozz_: but we can help in english :)
<dewy> TongMaster: I can't/arn't downloading Ubuntu because I am on 56k =(
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, there's a lot of cool names down Wagga Wagga way, my favourite is Grong Grong Matong
<Tsjoklate> I am d/l it on 28 dewy
<cheitozz_> jdub spanish developer exist no? thanks
<Tsjoklate> be brave
<Tsjoklate> Grong Grong Matong? lol where is that?
<Tsjoklate> I love the expression woop woop land
<jdub> cheitozz_: speak to carlos when he is here
<cheitozz_> thank you
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, it's in the same region as Wagga Wagga.
<mwh_> Hi, im trying to get monodoc-1.0.1 running on ubuntu, but it seems that it or gtk# needs libgtkhtml-3.0 instead of 3.1 which is on my system, can I install 3.0 along with 3.1? and how can I get the version 3.0 from a ubuntu deb package?
<dewy> Tsjoklate: 28k modem?
<dewy> wtf?
<Tsjoklate> I have to ask my friend about that.. Grong Grong Matong.. sounds like a place I  need to go to one day
<cheitozz_> jdub i can understand a little of english, but not very much
<TongMaster> Tsjoklate, for the record, Grong Grong Matong is definately out at woop woop
<Mayday_> wagga wagga is cool, but Woolloomooloo tops it.... but hmm Grong Grong Matong is even cooler
<Tsjoklate> dewy: yes :)
<jdub> cheitozz_: your english is better than my spanish! :)
<dewy> I have always wanted to try debain and I thought since this has gnome on it (not a kde one (they are rare, the ones with out kde)) and it has some aussie developers I thought i might try ubuntu
<Tsjoklate> as long as they have beer I think I'll be okay TM
<cheitozz_> :D
<dewy> Tsjoklate: I am 13, can't drink =P my connection also has a 5 hour session limit =(
<Tsjoklate> Woolloomooloo lol
<cheitozz_> jdub can talk to me about ubuntu?
<chestie> mwh_, do you know about deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ ./ ?
<cheitozz_> i use guadalinex
<Tsjoklate> so does mine dewy
<Tsjoklate> it kicks me off every four hours
<Tsjoklate> just resumes.. works for me
<dewy> damb, where are you from?
<dewy> are you on ozemal?
<dewy> ozemail*
<Tsjoklate> plus I live somewhere where they think it is funny to cut the power every twelve hours or so
<Tsjoklate> <-- might aswell live in Grong Grong Matong
<conekg> does ubuntu have ppp support in it's kernel? i get error 4 ppp module can not be loaded form pppd
<mwh_> chestie: no, what is it?
<subterrific> oh cool, mono...
<subterrific> now i can learn C# and try out ironpython
<subterrific> fun fun fun
<dewy> Tsjoklate: lol at power =P sorry to hear, so it is a non auaie place?
<cheitozz_> ciao, i come back tomorrow, thanks for all and sorry for my english
<Tsjoklate> yeah not in OZ atm :|
<Tsjoklate> I wish
<cheitozz_> peace!
<Tsjoklate> ttyl cheitozz
<dewy> lol
<chestie> mwh_, mono, monodoc is there
<mwh_> chestie: ok, is it just mono stuff or is there other stuff as well
<Tsjoklate> going to the UK for the winter then in the spring hopefully back to Sydney
* spikeb burns his cd
<mwh_> chestie: okay it seems to be mono only .. nice
* Tsjoklate ignores spikeb
<TongMaster> Mayday_, we had our Debian meetings there every month for 2+ years (Woolloomolloo
<thom> jdub: played with the industrial theme for firefox yet?
<spikeb> there's an industrial theme for firefox?
<yojimbo-san> I got a better X resolution - 1152x768 ... but it looks like I don't have an 'nv' module at all ... ?
* steve2 looks for industrial for firefox
<thom> http://linuxart.com/log/archives/2004/09/20/industrial-for-firefox/
<yojimbo-san> (sry, iMac 17" flatscreen with GeForce 440 card)
<Mayday_> TongMaster: aah cool, i just passed thrue it once while visiting Sydney :)
<jdub> thom: yeah, been using it for the last week
<jdub> thom: certainly nicer than the normal one ;)
<spikeb> hey that looks nice.
<jdub> thom: might be worth pulling in, swapping some of the icons, and putting it up post-warty
<thom> yeah
<thom> humanisation :-)
<mwh_> chestie: how do I add it with the graphical synaptic manager?
<spikeb> f possible, you should really code a ?not for windows? into the theme. i tried it just for fun, and (as it was said before): a truckload of fake vomit looks better
<spikeb> rofl
<spikeb> great comment
<jdub> thom: i like this concept ;)
<subterrific> have you actually seen a truck load of fake vomit?
<Tsjoklate> nice theme
<spikeb> no
<subterrific> cause i got one if you're curious
<spikeb> only a boxfull
<Tsjoklate> lol
<Treenaks> jdub: what about the checkboxes in the default Ubuntu theme? imho it's not really clear if they're selected or not
<jdub> Treenaks: agree, but not something we can change before release :)
<jdub> Treenaks: do you mean in menus, or everywhere?
<conekg> did anyone manage to connect to the ISP using the dial-up?
<subterrific> Treenaks: for me, when i select one, it puts a check mark in the box
<subterrific> Treenaks: or are you talking about something different?
<conekg> i can not get pppd to work. i get error 4 can not load module
<chestie> mwh_, uri http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs/ distribution: ./ 
<spikeb> ok be back in ubuntu
<spikeb> or a minute
<spikeb> heh
<chestie> mwh_, seems to work, is that enough info?
<mwh_> chestie: ahh ill try that 
<Treenaks> jdub: uh, I think it was all checkboxes.. they all were "indented" or "outdented".. not "checked" or anything
<Treenaks> jdub: and I understand the release thing :)
<jdub> Treenaks: hrm, that's not the case in ubuntu's default theme
<jdub> it has proper radio blobs and check marks
<Treenaks> oh wait.. it might have been a gtk1 app
<mwh_> chestie: works :o)
<mwh_> chestie: is there a place with a listing of external repositories?
<chestie> mwh_, rock ;)
<chestie> mwh_, don't know, I only know about the mono one, probably best not to stray too far from the norm
<Treenaks> jdub: I'll check it when I get home tonight
<topyli> actually, gaim doesn't seem to suck very badly in irc like i thought
<Tsjoklate> what don't you like about gaim topy?
<topyli> i like it all right. i just thought it would be no good for irc. (and was wrong)
<Tsjoklate> ah you are using irc through gaim right now?
<topyli> yes. i saw it suggested on the ubuntu web pages :)
<yojimbo-san> can someone with powerpc have a search through apt for an nvidia module? I can't find one at all ...
<topyli> got to go to work! i'll be back when i get there :)
<TongMaster> yojimbo-san, got some
<TongMaster> yojimbo-san: nvidia-kernel-common - NVIDIA binary kernel module common files
<Treenaks> TongMaster: does that work on powerpc?
<TongMaster> nvclock - Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux
<TongMaster> nvclock-gtk - Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux
<TongMaster> nvclock-qt - Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux
<mjg59> yojimbo-san: There is no nvidia module for PPC
<truk_away> TongMaster: don't repeeat
<TongMaster> I'm a PPC user but ATI, not nvidia - so I have no idea.
<mjg59> The kernel code supplied by nvidia contains x86 code
<mjg59> They haven't released PPC drivers
<TongMaster> truk_away, repeat what/
<yojimbo-san> mjg: any idea what I should do with my iMac then/
<truk_away> sorry, i read bad
<jdub> yojimbo-san: window. unplug. whooosh!
<yojimbo-san> (mjg - not from CLUG are you?)
<yojimbo-san> jdub, my iMac never had Windows on it ... :-)
<mjg59> yojimbo-san: Nope :)
<TongMaster> truk_away, np's, they read similar don't they :)
<mjg59> yojimbo-san: 2D should work fine, but if it has an nvidia then I'm afraid you're out of luck for 3D
<Tsjoklate> got no choice if you want to play games
<mjg59> Your best bet is to request drivers from nvidia. If enough people do, they may release some.
<Tsjoklate> got to have winhole
<yojimbo-san> Perhaps I should ask Apple for the nvidia drivers ... :-)
<Tsjoklate> good luck :)
<mjg59> But seriously, go to nvidia's site and file a request for them
<mjg59> If enough people do, they may release some
<mjg59> (Of course, it would be better if they released some specs, but...)
<yojimbo-san> I have *something* working fine-ish at the moment, 1152x768, but I could do with 1440x900 (and then perhaps dual-screen?)
<mjg59> Dual-screen is likely to be harder, but higher resolutions ought to be possible
<mjg59> The Free drivers are happy enough to do decent resolutions
<yojimbo-san> dual-screen isn't supposed to work on the iMacs, but it's just an OpenFirmware cofig item ... 
<yojimbo-san> I guess I must be using the 'nv' driver now, even though it doesn't show up in lsmod?
<mjg59> Yup
<mjg59> The nv driver doesn't need any kernel support
<mjg59> You only need kernel modules for 3D, in most cases
<Tsjoklate> does anyone know how to fix samba in gnome?
<Tsjoklate> I have a local network and when I click on a dir it says its a folder
<mojo> u have to install Samba from Synaptic
<mojo> there is a fix or update on Samba
<mojo> make sure u grab it
<Tsjoklate> alrighty, thanks mojo
<yojimbo-san> thanks mjg, now all I have to do is hack the xfree config to do the resolution I want, I guess. asking dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work right.
* pbor notes that on ubuntu there is no ll command... is that a general debian thing?
<mojo> anyone got trouble with Device Manager? I can't run it, all the times complain "hald not run" EVEN I already load that module hald
<Treenaks> pbor: ll is just an alias for ls -l
<yojimbo-san> $ ll()
<yojimbo-san> > {
<yojimbo-san> > ls -l $*
<yojimbo-san> > }
<plovs_> mojo, sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<Lowe> Does anyone know a gui mounter? 
<yojimbo-san> pop that into .bashrc pbor
<mojo> plovs_: thx, let me try
<pbor> Treenaks, yojimbo-san: yup. I know. No big deal... I'm just used to have it available by default
<yojimbo-san> OK, time for me to go. Thanks for the help. guys
<plovs_> Lowe, in: add to panel, Disk Mounter
<mojo> plovs_: I did, but still get error "Could not get device list. Make sure hald is running". I'm wondering is it a bug?
<plovs_> mojo, ps ax | grep hald ?
<mojo> nope, hald not there
<mojo> weird
<mojo> /etc/init.d/hal start already run
<plovs_> mojo, not good :(
<mojo> when start up
<mojo> I got hw_random service fail
<plovs_> mojo, are you up-to-date ?
<mojo> and I get comfimation it's a bug
<mojo> yup
<mojo> I do
<Lowe> plovs_ doesn't seem very good..
<mojo> any got hw_random fail when start?
<plovs_> Lowe, I agree, better use pmount from the command line
<Tsjoklate> what is this hal thing I keep reading about? something new?
<Tsjoklate> what does it do? same with dusb?
<mojo> hardware access layer - used to run Device Manager
<mojo> it's a service
<Lowe> meh but i don't know whats on what partiton so i don't know what one to mount o_0
<Tsjoklate> is it new for 2.8?
<Tsjoklate> and do you need it?
<mjg59> mojo: hw_random is something that Intel removed from newer hardware
<mjg59> There's no easy way of telling whether it's there or not without trying to load it, and on newer hardware it'll fail
<mjg59> It's harmless - there's no need to worry about it
<Lowe> anyone having problems with the package manager freezing up?
<pitti> mojo: I know another guy who has the same problem
<pitti> mojo: See mailing list, topic "Hal not running properly" from Sren Hauberg 
<pitti> mojo: the very same error, so when I debugged the problem on his machine, yours should run fine, too
<pitti> mojo, no, sorry, that was sb different: https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1450
<pitti> mojo: can you tell me when exactly this hw_random service fail msg appears?
<Cardador> can some ubuntu developer add the missing Lyx files to the repository? i really need Lyx!
<Cardador> the missing files are: lyx-qt and lyx-xforms
<daniels> Cardador: you can get those through universe, likely
<Cardador> no, they arent available
<Cardador> i have all the repositories ticked on synaptic
<daniels> it's probably that they're not free
<Lowe> and someone should add the missing depencys for mplayer aswell
<Cardador> inclunding universe
<Cardador> i guess all the devs are sleeping :)
<peteog_wrk> there was also a dependency issue with the http://z42/de/debian/ apt source for Java - prolly not an ubuntu issue really but after adding the line to source and apt-get sunj2sdk1.5 sun-j2skd1.5debian it says j2sdk1.5 is unavailable
<plovs_> daniels, E: Package lyx-qt has no installation candidate, I have universe, and it is in Debian (http://packages.debian.org/testing/editors/lyx-qt) , so it is free, I suppose
<pitti> Cardador: can you please submit a bug about the broken lyx dependencies?
<plovs_> are there any plans for splashboot stuff?
<pitti> plovs_: yes, but it did not manage to go into Warty any more
<pitti> plovs_: Hoary will have it
<plovs_> pitti, will there be an equivalent of test or unstable for ubuntu? 
<pitti> plovs_: yes, as soon as Warty is released, Hoary development begins
<pitti> plovs_: you can just put hoary into your apt sources to get the latest crack
<pitti> plovs_: we will also have sounder test CDs and daily built cds
<plovs_> pitti, so far ubuntu is very utterly cool!
<pitti> plovs_: thanks :-) I agree
<plovs_> pitti, really un up-to-date debian beats any other distro hands-down (with the possible exception of gentoo, but that's a different beast)
<plovs_> who is resposible for grub? I noticed memtest is in /boot but not in the grubmenu
<mojo> plovs_: I have a module named toshiba_acpi start when boot, how can I remove this module from boot start?
<plovs_> mojo, is it in /etc/modules ?
<mojo> no, it's not there
<_Hiro_> why can't gnome 1) put more than 4 workspace switchers in my applet 2) change my background?  :|
<plovs_> mojo, let me check ...
<mojo> _Hiro_: change background, right click and Change Backgroun
<mojo> hiro,
<mojo> for swticher, right click on the applet and choose Preferences
<mojo> then change number of workspaces as u like
<moyogo> mojo: clicking ok doesn't change anything!
<mojo> weird! it'd be a bug
<moyogo> mojo: indeed
<mojo> my advice is
<mojo> now
<mojo> try to reinstall Ubuntu once again
<_Hiro_> yes, duh ;)
<mojo> update all
<mojo> and try again
<_Hiro_> but all of that doesn't work :P
<mojo> if not work, must be bug, then y not submit those bugs?
<moyogo> _Hiro_: actually, I can lower the amount of workspaces either, can you?
<mojo> yup
<_Hiro_> I'll try
<moyogo> _Hiro_: can / can't
<_Hiro_> no I can't
<_Hiro_> it stays at 4 :|
<_Hiro_> and the desktop satys at the ubuntu one :O
<_Hiro_> horror
<moyogo> _Hiro_: hehe, so we just can't change the number of workspaces then
<mojo> yes It can
<moyogo> _Hiro_: file a bug for both
<mojo> I just decrease to 3 workspaces just now
<moyogo> mojo: do you know what package is responsible for either workspace switcher, or background-properties?
<Tsjoklate> gnome-panel
<Tsjoklate> for the switcher isn't it
<marquivon> hi. i today managed to boot the ubuntu netboot kernel from within redhat 9 and could see the installation screens too. but i wish to perform a NFS/FTP install instead of downloading from debian mirror. is it possible?
<Tsjoklate> gnome-desktop for the background?
<_Hiro_> I see I have an upgrade available to gnome-system-tools, maybe that'll do it ?
<Tsjoklate> worth a try Hiro
<moyogo> _Hiro_: dunno
<_Hiro_> trying.. :)
<_Hiro_> doesn't hurt
<moyogo> I, for myself can upgrade anything at the moment, it's all the latest
<marquivon> as right now it is giving me the option to only do it via a mirror or through a CD. i have the ISO with me as well as files extracted on a network
<moyogo> wow... popping a blank cd in doesn't launch the burner anymore!
<moyogo> :(
<mjg59> moyogo: Hmm. Check the removable devices preferencs?
<moyogo> mjg59: it worked on sunday
<mjg59> The system that monitors this sort of thing is still sometimes a little flaky.
<Tsjoklate> bad case of the mondays?
<plovs_> mojo, does it actually breqak anything? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=107199 says it just shows up but doesn't really do anything bad
<mojo> talk about ISO and CD-RW, all GTK program are shit on CD-RW, sigh..
<mjg59> pitti is probably the guy to talk to about it
<mojo> ploves_: oh yeah
<pitti> mjg59: for hal stuff, yes, but not particularly for gnome
<plovs_> mojo, where does the error-message show up?
<mojo> plovs: when it startt it's said there is FATAL ERR: blah blah
<mojo> when boot the process
<pitti> Hi Keybuk
<Keybuk> morning
<plovs_> mojo, but FATAL is nor really fatal-fatal more stupid-fatal? 
<mojo> what log file in /var contain the log of boot process , plovs?
<plovs_> mojo, just type dmesg  ( | less or | grep acp)
<mojo> ok
<mojo> plovs_: nah it dun break anything up, it just check the existence of toshiba_acpi if not it fail and ignore
<mojo> nothing happen
<mojo> but it's annoying
<mojo> to fix it I do like this
<mojo> I find a file named modules.dep or kernel.dep (sorri can't remeber the name)
<mojo> and delete the line cotain toshiba_acpi, its bad way but it works with me, anyway I use desktop so it's uharm to remove that line
<joebeastie> is there a public changelog for ubuntu?
<jdub> joebeastie: the warty-changes list
<joebeastie> oh. thanks jeff.
<plovs_> mojo, it's a bug I'll file it, does anybody know who the kerenl-maintainer is?
<joebeastie> that is the only noob question i will ask :)
<marquivon> if i use debian image (netinst / netboot), will i be able to install ubuntu using NFS or FTP?
<joebeastie> doh one more. does ubuntu use the new debian installer or their own incarnation?
<plovs_> mojo, https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1451 it's already filed
<Lowe> I think it's there own
<jdub> joebeastie: a trimmed down d-i
<joebeastie> well i guess i will go try it out then.
<Lowe> I just upgraded gaim to 1.0, what exactly is new? or is it just loads of bug fixes
<joebeastie> not to sure. check the changelog :)
<seb128> mainly fixes the encoding issues
<Lowe> I see..
<Lowe> Anyone tried lamip? looks like it's going to be a good audio player.
<seb128> the details is in /usr/share/doc/gaim/changelog.gz
<Lowe> Alright i will have a look :)
<joebeastie> gzip -cd /usr/share/doc/gaim/changelog.gz| more
<Lowe> brb
<sanxiyn> Is Ubuntu looking for Web forum/mailing list/news group gateway?
<Mithrandir> joebeastie: or just zless /usr/share/doc/gaim/changelog.gz
<joebeastie> Mithrandir: never used zless. thanks, i will have to remember that one
<Lowe> Ubuntu forum would be great
<joebeastie> i was actually just looking at the site to see if there was one
<topyli> i'd like less to handle gzipped files intelligently. a wrapper shouldn't be hard to do.
<sanxiyn> joebeastie: You can also specify "input preprocessor" for less.
<joebeastie> jdub: you post today scared me at first. regarding the gnome release naming convetion
<sanxiyn> topyli: It can be done. "man less" and search for "input preprocessor".
<sanxiyn> topyli: It can be customized to no end.
<joebeastie> sanxiyn: thanks
<topyli> must have a look
<Lowe> I really need to stop smoking..
<topyli> quitting is easy. i've done it a dozen times already! :)
<sanxiyn> joebeastie, topyli: You can even hook xlhtml/ppthtml + w3m to less for .ppt and .xls.
<maswan> joebeastie: gnome has a release naming convention?
<Lowe> topyli i only really smoke because im bored
<Tsjoklate> lol
<sanxiyn> (Works well for reading Powerpoints just for text.)
<Tsjoklate> I feel you Lowe
<topyli> sanxiyn: too cool almost :)
<topyli> grr. gaim doesn't actually do logging even though i checked it on.
<topyli> i think it only logs "buddy chats" or something
<Lowe> mines wasn't doing autoreconnect, i hope it works in the new version.
<joebeastie> maswan: checkout planet.gnome.org and scrol down time you see jeff's post.
<maswan> joebeastie: oh. version numbering, not release names.
<Tsjoklate> on that note: going to enjoy my last fag, go to bed and consider myself a none smoker by the time I get up.... hopefully my Ubuntu d/l will be finished.. would be a good reward :) toodlepip everybody! :)
<maswan> jdub: btw, you forgot the sunos - solaris version number interaction. :)
<sanxiyn> jdub: Is GNOME 10 real?
<maswan> sanxiyn: read the entire post?
<maswan> I'd suggest naming the first release each year by the year it was released. Like "GNOME 2005", then adding "SP1" for the next release that year, and so on.
<sanxiyn> maswan: Sounds Gentoo?
<Keybuk> I do like the Solaris patch release numbering though
<Keybuk> Solaris 9 10/01, etc.
<Kamion> Tsjoklat_away: re your earlier comments about people giving you the run-around, #debian is not exactly a shining example of usefulness in general
<Kamion> Tsjoklat_away: most of the people with clue (apart from one or two heroes) can't deal with it since it's too busy and chattery, so they avoid it
<Lowe> Is my site down, or is it just me who can't access it? http://www.crystalysis.com/
<sanxiyn> Kamion: #debian is quite useful, AFAICT.
<Kamion> sanxiyn: not IME
<tseng> jdub: hey, check out my tomboy package. the dep on newer gtkspell is pretty valid this time, configure script fails on older
<Kamion> if they stopped referring people to #debian-boot (which is a development channel) for installer help, it would be nice :P
<Tsjoklat_away> you caught me just on the way out... like I said, I am not flaming anything or anyone.. I must have caught them on a bad day... just too bad it was a fortnight in a row
<Tsjoklat_away> that they had bad days
<Kamion> Tsjoklat_away: debian-user@lists.debian.org is generally far more useful than #debian
<Tsjoklat_away> be back in a few hours cheers
<sanxiyn> Kamion: Why? Quite some bugs were discovered by redirecting newbie installing Debian to #debian-boot, I think.
<sanxiyn> Kamion: Mailing lists are more useful than IRC channel in general.
<Lowe> mailing lists are annoying, i find forums more useful.
<sanxiyn> Lowe: Why?
<jdub> maswan: that was meant to be further hoax evidence.
<jdub> maswan: unfortunately, it didn't stop a bunch of people emailing me.
<kalis> Buhu! I have no sound! i ran alsaconf and it told me that i have 3 sound cards, i decided to use my SB Live card, the alsa mixer sets the volume levels, and then nothing. No /dev/dsp doesnt exist no more ;)
<Kamion> sanxiyn: we (i.e. #debian-boot developers) would far rather they be directed to the mailing list; we need the IRC channel to be kept reasonably quiet so we can get on with development there
<Kamion> sanxiyn: bug reports on IRC aren't such a good idea, as a general rule ... they get lost too easily
<Lowe> I dunno lol
<sanxiyn> Kamion: I hate forums without proper threading.
<sanxiyn> Oops wrong person.
<maswan> jdub: I started out getting a bit worried that there could be a real naming convention putting an end to such wonderful release names as "Alla sitter vi bastun" and so on. :)
<Lowe> How would i change say the icons for .mp3
<jdub> maswan: we don't do release names anymore anyway ;)
<maswan> jdub: :~(
<maswan> sanxiyn: I hate forums that require a web browser or any other graphical interface
<joebeastie> heh
<sanxiyn> Lowe: Right click on any .mp3 file on file browser, select "property" and then "custom icon".
<sanxiyn> maswan: Same here.
<sanxiyn> Lowe: Eh, wasn't that obvious? :-)
<Lowe> Will that change all mp3's though?
<housetier> people hate too much
<Tsjoklat_away> Kamion: Debian is good, the help channels on irc not so good... I mean I saw ppl being banned for coming back from 'away' and changing their nicks... really
<Tsjoklat_away> I really think they tainted the image debian has for newcomers
<Lowe> Tsjoklat, that's harsh lol
<Tsjoklat_away> tell me about it
<sanxiyn> Lowe: Oops, it seems not, here in Debian w/ GNOME 2.6.
<plovs_> let's ban Tsjoklat_away for saying he's away while he isn't :)
<Tsjoklat_away> she :P
<maswan> jdub: the release names were the best thing about gnome :)
<Tsjoklat_away> Tsjoklat is very much a she.. another thing they ban you for in debian help if they find out
<Tsjoklat_away> which they have
<Tsjoklat_away> with me
<Tsjoklat_away> LOL
<Tsjoklat_away> tossers
<Tsjoklat_away> anyhuuu... need to crash.. really! toodles
<plovs_> Tsjoklat_away, a she! ban! ban! :)
<sanxiyn> Today I had a very informative Internet Explorer vs. Mozilla discussion.
<topyli> jdub: i guess there never was a release name with which everybody was happy. it's difficult
<Tsjoklat_away> :P~~~
<mojo> ;~)
<mojo> :~o
<mojo> :~}
<mojo> :~|
<jdub> maswan: they were fun for a while
<sanxiyn> Someone said Mozilla sucks in that it doesn't do DNS lookup in the background and I disagreed.
<jdub> maswan: thinking about having release codenames, ie. intead of talking about 'gnome 2.9', we'd talk about <blah>
<maswan> jdub: true
<jdub> maswan: just tp add some fuin back
<laotse> sanxiyn the latest mozilla I believe tries to resolve ipv6 first
<sanxiyn> laotse: That's one problem.
<laotse> sanxiyn if you have ipv6 support enabled, but aren't using it, it slows things down
<pisuke> hi. is there something like planet.ubuntulinux.com?
<jdub> pisuke: on its way this week
<pisuke> great. thx
<sanxiyn> laotse: It's not that simple. Read Bugzilla #10733, #70213, #205726, #237582 for a start.
<sanxiyn> laotse: That bug was there before IPv6 support was introduced.
<topyli> hmm. my ubuntu has kernel 2.8 but docs only for 2.7
<laotse> sanxiyn aaah ok, I'm not that up on the bugs
<sanxiyn> (5 years old bug, possibly older.)
<laotse> sanxiyn all I know is, I use firefox, and it works great
<Kamion> Tsjoklat_away: personally, I'd much rather Debian stopped recommending #debian in any kind of public-facing place, just because it's so dreadful
<sanxiyn> laotse: Doesn't it hang on doing unresolvable DNS lookup on some ad-heavy sites?
<sanxiyn> laotse: Clsoing the offending tab *doesn't* work. It still slows down browsing on other tabs.
<Treenaks> sanxiyn: some DNS servers don't reply.. to AAAA queries... most notably allmusic.com (doubleclick seems fixed..)
<jdub> Kamion: heh, how about a #dhelp? ;)
<sanxiyn> Treenaks: I don't know much, but IE has no problem. :-)
<laotse> sanxiyn I block advertisements, so not sure on that one
<Kamion> jdub: reminds me way too much of a certain package :)
<sanxiyn> (even with +IPv6.)
* Kamion fends off the flashbacks
<laotse> sanxiyn wouldn't surprise me though; everything has bugs
<Treenaks> sanxiyn: maybe because IE looks for IPv4 first, and falls back to ipv6, while firefox does it the other way around? or maybe it does an A and an AAAA query in parallel... someting like that
<joebeastie> doh. one problem encounter so far. it is a debian installer problem and not a ubuntu problem though
<Kamion> joebeastie: bring it on
<Kosai> Treenaks: AAAA has precedence in most resolvers.
<joebeastie> well two. installer does not ask for the essid when setting up a wireless network and two the grub config tool did not automatically find my openbsd installation.
<joebeastie> the new grub-setup tool in slackware current does find and name my openbsd partition correctly in menu.lst
<Kamion> joebeastie: it tries the 'any' essid first, and if that works it just goes ahead and uses it
<Kamion> joebeastie: the code to detect BSD filesystems just doesn't exist right now, I'm afraid
<Kamion> Alastair McKinstry started to write it but apparently never finished
<joebeastie> Kamion: well you might be right there. my nieghbor has a wap up and is not wep and dhcp so that might conflicted with mine
<Kamion> I'll have to have a look at grub-setup then and see if we can use its code in os-prober
<joebeastie> Kamion: i am going to tell him sooner or later about fixing his netowrk
<Kamion> is it sanely licensed?
<joebeastie> Kamion: it is in slack so no idea
<Kamion> joebeastie: any idea where I can find it? I don't know slackware
<Kamion> nor BSD, for that matter ...
<joebeastie> Kamion: yea hold on a sec
<Keybuk> jdub: Garrett's Firefox Industrial theme is sweet!  Can we ship with it?  Can we?  Can we? :p
<jdub> Keybuk: i don't really want to put it on the critical path
<jdub> Keybuk: but we can integrate our icons into it and put it up for warty users
<jdub> Keybuk: and then fold it into hoary
<joebeastie> Kamion: ok i found out they do not use their own tool but rather a tool from someone else. you can find that said tool here: http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/index.html - grubconfig is at the bottom
<Kamion> joebeastie: thanks
<joebeastie> Kamion: welcome
<Kamion> ew, grubconfig just greps fdisk -l output basically
<Kamion> was hoping for something cleverer :)
<Kamion> os-prober prefers to work by looking for characteristics of the actual filesystem, which tends to be safer
<Lowe> anyone having problems changing themes?
<mojo> pitti
<mojo> it works, u FIXED hald!
<mojo> you're great!
<nomar> Hi there. Does anyone know how I can install ubuntu without CD boot.
<lucas_> hi
<ggi> nomar: Do you have a floppy drive you can boot from?
<nomar> yes.
<Kamion> unfortunately we don't currently support floppy installs
<Kamion> netboot is an option, if you can do that
<Kamion> I'll be trying to support installs from a USB stick by the time we release
<ggi> nomar: Do you have a CD drive, just not a bootable one?
<Kamion> floppies are a bit more uncertain
<nomar> I have a CD drive yes.
<nomar> How much work is a net boot?
<ggi> nomar: Try Smart Boot Manager. I know it's on the FreeDOS install floppy image, so I guess you could grab that.
<rcaskey> is  there an Ubuntu planet around anywhere
<nomar> I'll try that ggi - cheers.
<housetier> yeah smart boot manager has helped me too
<Kamion> rcaskey: not yet, will be
<pisuke> ubuntu planet is becoming a faq :-)
<Lowe> help me ;_;
<Lowe> "i have detected a panel already running and will now close"
<Lowe> My panels are gone ;_;
<Lowe> I'm going to make some coffee. leave me a message if you know how to fix it
<topyli> Lowe: just start another. if it complains you must have a panel process still running and you have to kill it.
<Lowe> How do i do that 
<topyli> kill: 'killall gnome-panel". start new: 'gnome-panel &'
<Lowe> How do i open up a terminal though? since it was on the panel Im to used to the gui lol)
<topyli> right click the desktop
<Lowe> kill command not found o_0
<topyli> killall should be there on any sane system
<Lowe> alright it's loaded but...
<Lowe> It has little x icons over the place
<topyli> the panel? you've invented the X applet ;)
<Lowe> *wonders if it will go back to normal if i log out again*
<topyli> what if you right click the panel, do you get a reasonable menu?
<Lowe> yes
<Lowe> it's actually only two icons that do it
<topyli> i'd get rid of them and make new ones.
<Lowe> How come when i close the terminal it closes the panels
<topyli> you forgot the & which puts the process in the background
<Lowe> But i never
<topyli> hmm
<Lowe> then again maybe i did
<Lowe> It works now lol. Thank you
<topyli> \o/
<Tsjoklat> 27%
<nomar> Hello again. I noticed that when I installed epiphany it has a winge when I try and run it untill I log out and back in again. Any ideas?
<Treenaks> winge?
<nomar> By the way, smart boot manager is great, worked a treat.
<nomar> Cheers!
<ggi> nomar: Grand.
<Lowe> Why do you want epiphany anyway, firefox pwns it!
<nomar> It's a bit lighter and a bit more integrated. It's also a bit improved in Gnome 2.8.
<Lowe> ah ok :)
<topyli> epiphany is nice once you get used to the bookmark system :)
<nomar> bookmark system is now much improved.
<Tsjoklat> never used ff but going to with that new theme
<Lowe> ff is an awesome browser.
<topyli> nomar: yep. still, i couldn't reuse my 1 million galeon bookmarks
<Tsjoklat> better then mozilla?
<peteog_wrk> any plans to make a ubuntu theme for firefox? like the industrial theme garret wrote?
<Lowe> of course
<Lowe> mozilla is crap compared to ff
<nomar> I wouldn't go that far! 8-)
<Tsjoklat> mozilla is a drag
<topyli> mozilla is solid. it's just a bit big
<Tsjoklat> and ugly
<Lowe> Firefox, is fast, secure and looks nice what else do you need?
<Tsjoklat> not much :)
<topyli> proper gnomifications?
<pisuke> mozilla.org should be working on GRE instead of marketting ff. imho gnome needs GRE like there's not tomorrow
<Tsjoklat> that's what I liked the most of XD2
<Lowe> Tsjoklat seriously try it, you wont be dissapointed
<Tsjoklat> the intergration
<topyli> gre?
<pisuke> gecko runtime environment
<Tsjoklat> I will Lowe, it comes standard doesn't it
<topyli> ah. yep, mozilla dependency sucks too badly.
<Tsjoklat> I do like the look of the human theme
<peteog_wrk> yeah that theme is nice :)
<Tsjoklat> it is hard to find a brownish theme that looks good
<Tsjoklat> it is all either blue or macish
<Lowe> It's the default browser in Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> I was thinking of using Charmel for ff but I think I'll go with Garret's theme
<peteog_wrk> Garrett really does do some good stuff
<Tsjoklat> I was blown away by the screenshots
<Tsjoklat> didn't think it was possible to make it look that good
<Tomcat_> I just noticed my Ubuntu backup doesn't have any files in /dev... do you think it will work to install a new one, then copy the backup over it?
<topyli> the ubuntu gdm theme lacks a clock.
<Lowe> Worst browser is IE (duh) but Konqueror comes a close second *awaits insults*
<Mitario> hey everyone
<Tsjoklat> I had major issues with konqueror Lowe
<Tsjoklat> open more then three tabs and it craps out.. you had that problem?
<Tsjoklat> hi Mitario
<peteog_wrk> bah - lunch time over time back to Visual Studio C#.NET coding :)
<ickyGoat> .
<Lowe> I had a lot of problems with it
<Lowe> Not to mention the speed, dog slow.
<Tsjoklat> the only thing I did like about it was the good resume
<Lowe> To be honest i don't like KDE at all either.
<Lowe> Sure it looks nice, but looks aren't everything.
<Tsjoklat> but so far I have been unable to get any kde prog to work right :{
<Tsjoklat> I think Gnome looks ten times nicer
<Tsjoklat> not so glossy and over the top
<Lowe> Yeah actually i think gnome looks nicer aswell
<Lowe> Plus it performs great
<Lowe> I only hae 256mb ram and it's still great lol
<mwh_> Hi, I noticed that ubuntu uses gnome-system-tools, but only some of it .. like I was looking for a way to setup services
<Tsjoklat> so far I have gotten everything I ever wanted to work with Gnome.. that's good enough for me
<mwh_> what is the prefered way to setup services?
<mwh_> I have rm'd some of the links in /etc/rc*
<Tsjoklat> the main reason why I went for Gnome at the time was gtktalog
<mwh_> but after an upgrade some of them came back .. thats not nice
<lucas_> mwh_: use update-rc.d
<Tsjoklat> I could not find anything workable in kde
<mwh_> ahh
<lucas_> I don't think you can avoid that
<Tsjoklat> glad I did, never looked back
<ich> hi
<ich> does someone got a actuell amule release (2 rc5 maybe) for ubuntu?
<mwh_> btw, anyone know why gnome-system-tools for ubuntu is missing some tools?
<topyli> ich: amule 1.2.6+rc5-2.1 perhaps?
<mwh_> lucas_: I hope that will be fixed .. when I get the time ill write a bug-report about it
<ich> i mean the acutal one on the webpage,
<ich> but i loaded the one through apt-get buts its the old one 1.2.6
<ich> i would like the "new" one
<nomar> Where is the gnome services tool?
<seb128> not here
<ich> i wanted to compile it, but i get an error, if you want i can post it (the error message).
<topyli> ich: dunno. you can show the message, sure
<topyli> never heard of amule before :)
<ich> ok, wait
<Lowe> Where is the file types and programs prefrences tool? i can't seem to find it
<mwh_> lucas_: it seems to only be able to set if the service should start or stop in a given set of runlevels, not to remove it from runlevels
<ich> happens at ./configure
<ich> " Which libraries should aMule use?
<ich>                                        wxWidgets          Not detected
<ich>                                        GTK                Not detected
<ich>   NOTICE: With wxWidgets versions prior 2.5, you need wxBase library to compile:          amuleweb amulecmd and alcc
<ich> "
<lucas_> install the -dev packages for those libs
<ich> where?
<lucas_> where what ?
<topyli> ich: just apt-get them
<ich> apt-get cant find gtk-devel
<lucas_> yeah
<lucas_> that's why I said -dev
<lucas_> not -devel :)
<ich> cant find dev too
<Tsjoklat> did an apt-get file?
<ich> i mean gtk-dev
<ich> ?
<Tsjoklat> or an apt-file search?
<lucas_> apt-cache search gtk dev |grep libgtk
<JanneM> Kamion: congratulations, the resize bug is real after all
<lucas_> -> libgtk2.0-dev
<Tsjoklat> apt has a tool, file something, that makes you able to search for a file... so it tells you in what package it is located
<ich> yes, found it
<ich> oh, much packs with gtk
<lucas_> Tsjoklat: dpkg -S, but it only works for installed packages
<ich> ganna try libgtk2.0-dev
<Tsjoklat> if I would do a libglade.so it will tell me where it is
<Mitario> seb128, you here?
<seb128> yes
<Tsjoklat> no not dpkg Lucas
<Mitario> seb128, trashapplet component is added to bugzilla, so if you want to report bugs, it's now possible :)
<lucas_> Tsjoklat: I'm interested if you can tell me the command then
<Mitario> e.g. migrate the ubuntu bugs to upstream bugzilla
<Lowe> Anyone know where i can find the file types tool? it's supposed to be in gnome did Ubuntu take it out perhaps?
<Tsjoklat> apt-get install apt-file
<ich> oh, hed found it, installs it
<seb128> Mitario: yes, I've noticed, I'm just entering the first right now :p
<Tsjoklat> apt-file update
<Mitario> ok, great :)
<ich> 20s
<Tsjoklat> then you can do an apt-file search
<lucas_> ok thanks
<Tsjoklat> don't forget to do apt-file update
<Tsjoklat> otherwise you won't get the database and you still can't search
<ich> still cant find gtk
<ich> cant find wxWidgets through apt-file searcg
<Tsjoklat> and if apt-file update fails.. it will do it over again.. just letting you know
<Tsjoklat> and it's HUGE
<Tsjoklat> did you do the database update ich?
<ich> yes
<ich> doin it just again
<Tsjoklat> let me try hold
<mojo> will yum break apt-get if installed?
<ich> done ,it
<Tsjoklat> it is in kdedevelop2-data ich
<Tsjoklat> oops 3
<ich> ok, gonna install it
<Tsjoklat> kdedevelop3-data
<Tsjoklat> that's what my deb box comes up with
<topyli> mojo: why would you want yum on ubuntu?
<Tsjoklat> when I do an apt-file search for wxWidgets
<ich> cant find kdedevelop3-data
<ich> cant find apt-file
<mojo> yum is...somehow..I just have been using yum since..now migrate to Ubuntu, things get different
<Kinnison> ich: apt-cache search
<ich> oh, gonna install apt-file
<Tsjoklat> ich you have to install apt-file
<Tsjoklat> apt-get install apt-file
<Tsjoklat> apt-file update
<ich> have done that
<Tsjoklat> apt-file search "name" without the "
<topyli> mojo: it's different. i didn't know yum does debian packages.
<Tsjoklat> not apt-get update
<Tsjoklat> APT-FILE update
<ich> does nothin, i gave it the command, does nothin
<ich> wait
<ich> :)
<ich> found it
<Tsjoklat> well then I am running dry.. any devs in  here that can shed some light on the apt-file issue?
<ich> he loads somethin through wget
<ich> wait..........
<Tsjoklat> yeah a database
<Kamion> JanneM: hmm?
<ich> O:-)
<Tsjoklat> a huge one
<Tsjoklat> don't stop it! or it has to do it again
<ich> 6mb
<ich> 17s
<Tsjoklat> we'll get there.. ich und dich lol
<ich> ?
<ich> oh, another one
<Tsjoklat> yes it takes a while
<ich> >:o
<Tsjoklat> just let it go
<Tsjoklat> you only do it once in a while
<ich> ok
<topyli> exciting!
<ich> gonna come back when it complete
<JanneM> Kamion: partitioner refuses to resize
<ich> so thx, ciao
<Tsjoklat> like every six months when you change the battery of your smoke detector
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> toodles
<ich> lol
<mwh_> I cant seem to find a rc.local file in ubuntu to run my local stuff .. is this a bug?
<ich> ready
<Tsjoklat> are you on speedy connection? must be
<ich> yeah!!!!!!!
<topyli> mwh_:  you can create one i guess
<Tsjoklat> alrighty do an apt-file search wxwidgets
<ich> thats nice
<Tsjoklat> or whatever it was/is
<Tsjoklat> what is? apt-file?
<ich> wait...
<ich> does nothin
<mwh_> topyli: I mean will it be executed if I do?
<ich> nothing comes up
<Tsjoklat> what did you type?
<housetier> mwh_, /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mwh_> ahh
<ich> apt-file search wxWidgets
<mwh_> housetier: thanks
<Tsjoklat> type lower cases
<Tsjoklat> wxwidgets
<Tsjoklat> that worked for me
<ich> wait...
<ich> oh
<Tsjoklat> and it came back with KDEdevelop3-data
<ich> yes youre right
<ich> but its kdevelop3-data, not kde
<Tsjoklat> ah sorry tad early for an old bat such as myself
<ich> gonna install it through apt-get
<ich> wow, damn!
<Tsjoklat> sorry sorry
<mwh_> housetier: it doesnt seem to be want I want
<ich> >:o
<Tsjoklat> apt-file is your friend ich
<mwh_> housetier: I look for a file which would be run after all the others
<Tsjoklat> helped me so many times
<ich> it has to get 30mb of files, and 100mb discspace are needed
<Tsjoklat> apt is a rock solid monster
<ich> yes, gonna need this now, thx tsjoklat
<Tsjoklat> well must be huge lol
<Tsjoklat> but if that is what you need
<ich> yes
<ich> 5min
<ich> gonna work some while its loading, come back later, thx
<Tsjoklat> your most welcome :)
<ich> ciao
<Tsjoklat> cheers
<Tsjoklat> :)
<Tsjoklat> told you we would fix it, ich und dich
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> getting old Tsjoklat... really
<mxpxpod> hello all
<housetier> mwh_, hmmm I don't know of a script that is called after all the others. so you'd have to create one yourself and set the runlevels yourself (update-rc.d will help you [on debian at least] )
<mwh_> housetier: yes, its okay, I hope that ubuntu will ship with the rest of the gnome-system-tools, perticular this tool: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/runlevel.jpg
<mwh_> and this would not be bad to have either:
<mwh_> http://www.gnome.org/projects/gst/screenshots/boot.jpg
<jdub> mwh_: not in warty.
<jdub> mwh_: unlikely we'd ship them as they are at the moment.
<dalderman> thom, hey dude, dan from Guadec here
<thom> hey dude
<thom> howait?
<dalderman> howait?
<thom> i was aiming for howzit, but obviously not too sucessfully
<ich> ready
<dalderman> lol
<dalderman> not too bad
<dalderman> bones don't like this weather, but nursey will be here tomorrow to make me all better :-)
* dalderman rubs his hands
<ich> so, what now?
<ich> lets configure again...
<dalderman> thom, do you have access to ubuntu bugzilla?  I requested an account but haven't had an email with a password
<ich> doesnt find wxwidgets
<ich> damnnnnnnnnnnnn
<thom> dalderman: what email addy?
<dalderman> d.alderman@180sw.com
<ich> :-[
<Tsjoklat> perhaps you need to point it at the dir kdevelop is in
<Tsjoklat> is one able to play mp3s in Ubuntu or not?
<dalderman> I may have trypod, but didn't want to create duplicates so thought I'd ask
<ich> yes, im able
<Tsjoklat> with xmms?
<topyli> ich: without amule, how are we going to get all our linux warez ;)
<Tsjoklat> or what player do you use
<ich> i sue rhytmbox, xmms and beep-media-player
<ich> but dont use alsa, try oss, or if possible esound
<ich> yes topyli :)
<Tsjoklat> you can't use alsa on Ubuntu?
<thom> we recommend that you use esd
<ich> it doesnt work very well, all system sound work over it, i use oss for music so nothin becomes blocked
<treyh0> alsa is used already cause its part of kernel 2.6
<ich> yes i recommend esd too, shityy alsa...
<jdub> Tsjoklat: we use the alsa drivers, but set apps to use esd to talk to oss emulation (more stable than the alsa libraries)
<ich> please, help me with my problem :-/
<Tsjoklat> wow never knew that, thought alsa was great
<ich> no, it isnt
<Tsjoklat> but I haven't run a 2.6 kernel.. still stuck on 2.4
<topyli> but xgalaga doesn't like sound daemons :)
<jdub> Tsjoklat: it is, but the libs are not well exposed yet :-)
<ich> :)
<ich> but lets use esd
<Tsjoklat> good to know I have to point to esd or oss
<Tsjoklat> I am not too crazy about gstreamer though
<Tsjoklat> is that something Ubuntu uses?
<ich> please help me folks
<ich> dont know @tso...
<ich> youre name is nice to type
<Tsjoklat> what is the error you get? ich?
<thom> ich: what problem?
<housetier> ich what is your problem again?
<ich> the same as at the satr, it doenst find wxwidgets and gtk
<thom> it?
<ich> wait, ill send you the readme, cant really follow it?
<thom> tell us what you want to do
<Tsjoklat> totem would not compile unless I uncheck gstreamer.. works great on xine
<ich> i want to compile amule 2.rc5
<Tsjoklat> is that a sharing client thingy?
<_Hiro_> freudian slip, I just tried to go to ubountylinux.org. I must be hungry :P
<Tsjoklat> isn't amule based on kdelibs?
<ich> dont know
<ich> but heres naother prob:
<aitrus> i used synaptic to install XMMS, but when i try to run it, it says "libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared obeject file..."
<ich> "Preconfiguring packages ...
<ich> (Lese Datenbank ... 74477 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<ich> Entpacke wxwin2.4-headers (aus .../wxwin2.4-headers_2.4.2.4ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/wxwin2.4-headers_2.4.2.4ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<ich>  versuche /usr/include/wx/gtk/accel.h zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket wxgtk-devel ist
<ich> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste gettet mit Signal (Datenbergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
<ich> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<ich>  /var/cache/apt/archives/wxwin2.4-headers_2.4.2.4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<ich> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ich> "
<ich> ok, its german, excuse me
<housetier> ich, you should only need one of those packages
<ich> how can i remove one?
<housetier> ich, either -devel or -headers
<housetier> apt-get remove <package> or use synaptic
<ich> gonna remove headers how
<ich> ?
<ich> which one to remove
<Tsjoklat> headers look old
<Tsjoklat> 2.4??
<Tsjoklat> should have atleast 2.5 right?
<ich> have removed it
<ich> how to get amule working?
<housetier> #amule will help
<ich> ?
<housetier> basically its configure, make, make install, run
<ich> doesnt work
<thom> what is the error from configure?
<topyli> ich: amule isn't everything. get something that works ;)
<housetier> ich, please don't say "doesnt work" but tell us the error message
<ich> eroor:
<ich> Crypto++ library/headers style?                          mdk_suse_fc
<ich>   Which libraries should aMule use?
<ich>                                        wxWidgets          Not detected
<ich>                                        GTK                Not detected
<ich>   NOTICE: With wxWidgets versions prior 2.5, you need wxBase library to compile:          amuleweb amulecmd and alcc
<housetier> ich, people hate it when they have to make wild guesses, so tell them al the dirty details
<ich> so ill have to get GTK and wxWidgets
<thom> ich: you need libgtk2.0-dev
<housetier> ich, you will need the corresponding -devel packages 
<housetier> or -dev
<Tsjoklat> dumb question but did you read on the website what the requirments are?
<Tsjoklat> If you dont know how to install/compile aMule, take a look at the HOWTO first!!
<ich> ill show it to you:
<Tsjoklat> on their site
<ich> WAIT!
<ich> i did, tried evrythin.
<ich> didnt got it
<ich> ill show you what deps it has
<ich> wait
<aitrus> is there an install history for synaptic?
<ich> ...
* housetier waits and waits
<topyli> they say it's unstable. perhaps it won't compile at all :)
* Tsjoklat sits with housetier
<Tsjoklat> Download mirror for aMule releases can be found here (when the default links are down): aMule 2.0.0rc5 , aMule 1.2.8 and all other packages like wx*, gd, utils here. Have fun ;-)
<Tsjoklat> ich.. you really need to go to their site
<Tsjoklat> it gives you links to get all the libs you need
<Tsjoklat> unless you have it all... nothing anyone can do
<ich> but htats all rpm, i need debs
<Tsjoklat> use alien
<Tsjoklat> convert 'em into debs
<ich> gonna do it
<housetier> oh boy
<Tsjoklat> http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Compilation_Installation
<andred> Has anyone ran into the Trash applet crashing? It's died twice for me.
<Tsjoklat> http://www.amule.org/amule/mirror/
<ich> IM ON THAT SITE
<Tsjoklat> I am closing this amule thingy ich
<Tsjoklat> I already see I will not like this one bit
<ich> ?
<Tsjoklat> well follow the instructions I would say
<Chiavix> hi there
<Tsjoklat> get the files, RTM and that's about it
<Tsjoklat> I think there are better sharing clients then amule ich, that's what I meant
<ich> which ones?
<Tsjoklat> gnutella
<ich> gonna try it
<ich> heres a new error one:
<ich> kruemmel@ubuntu ~ $ sudo dpkg -i wxgtk_2.4.2-2_i386.deb
<ich> (Lese Datenbank ... 74706 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<ich> Entpacke wxgtk (aus wxgtk_2.4.2-2_i386.deb) ...
<ich> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von wxgtk_2.4.2-2_i386.deb (--install):
<ich>  versuche /usr/share/wx/2.4/afm/Cour.afm zu berschreiben, welches auch in Paket libwxgtk2.4 ist
<ich> dpkg-deb: Unterprozess paste gettet mit Signal (Datenbergabe unterbrochen (broken pipe))
<ich> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<ich>  wxgtk_2.4.2-2_i386.deb
<Tsjoklat> this amule... well the bunny is cute but that's about it
<mwh_> jdub: anyways I look forward to have them :)
<mojo> hi
<Tsjoklat> I would try something else
<topyli> gtk-gnutella
<ich> ok, gonna try gnutella
<mojo> I got some difficulty in installing Maya 6
<Tsjoklat> amule is giving me a headache and I am not even installing it
<topyli> heh
<ich> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/?
<mojo> Maya 6 uses RPM
<mojo> how can I install them?
<mwh_> jdub: btw, I needed to setup my services because hwclock hangs my computer when it runs, because my batery is flat, I cannot set my hardware clock ;)
<ich> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/   ???
<Tsjoklat> why do you want to do it from source?
<topyli> ich: use apt :)
<Tsjoklat> my sentiments topy
<topyli> i did compile gtk-gnutella though :)
<topyli> to use gtk2
<ich> sudo apt-get install gnutella
<ich> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<ich> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
<ich> E: Konnte Paket gnutella nicht finden
<housetier> ich, its most often a good idea to use the package tool and packages for your distribution
<ich> YES!!!!!!
<ich> i sue ubuntu, gnutella isnt there
<ich> i would like to use it, but its not there
<housetier> ich, you see you can "apt-cache search" yourself
<Tsjoklat> try synaptic
<housetier> ich getting used to linux does take a while I know. please don't loose your patience :)
<topyli> apt-cache search gtk-gnutella shows gtk-gnutella :)
<ich> just installing it :-P
<jdub> mwh_: mmm, but this does not always mean you need gui tools
<ich> yeah, does work
<ich> thx man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<housetier> woe is my eyes, woe
<ich> :)
<topyli> ich: now just type "linux warez" into the search box :)
<aitrus> How do I tell Rhythmbox to use esd?
<ich> cant
<ich> just use xmms or beep-media-player
<thom> aitrus: run gstreamer-properties
<aitrus> xmms won't run for some reason
<thom> and select ed as the output sink
<ich> it doesnt connect to servers :(
<ich> 0/3 connections
<aitrus> thanks
<ich> 1
<housetier> ich, that's highly #gnutella specific I guess
<ich> :)
<ich> thx
<ich> thats been evrythin ciao
<mwh_> jdub: no not at all, but I would very much like to use ubuntu as a distribution for graphical orientede users, and these tools are pretty much what I see as a showstopper for me, im using fedora core 2 for graphical users right now
<housetier> 20 bucks says it wasnt everythin at all yet
<mwh_> jdub: btw, if you have it on top of your mind, what is holding back these two tools?
<Tsjoklat> is it gone?
<Tsjoklat> :P
<housetier> it is
<Tsjoklat> j/k
<housetier> /ls help
* Tsjoklat makes mental note: kill amule
<jdub> mwh_: they aren't appropriate for the use cases in normal life
<andred> Ubuntu's default theme is similar to Industrial. I guess this Firefox theme/modification would be a good match: http://linuxart.com/log/archives/2004/09/20/industrial-for-firefox/
<topyli> yeah, how many times a day do you change the grub config :)
<jdub> andred: we're going to modify it after warty is out
<Tsjoklat> I like that theme, shouldn't be too hard to change it into the human colour
<topyli> andred: it does look good inside my epiphany window :)
<mwh_> jdub: oh thats it, do the gnome-system-tools developers know about this issue? I guess they do, if you know what are there position on this mater?
<jdub> mwh_: yes, they do
<andred> jdub, Based on that theme? I think they've done most of the job already, so it probably would be wise to use it.
<mwh_> jdub: ok
<jdub> andred: yes, modifying it
<dalderman> can someone tell me why I have all these devices in my volume control please: 
<dalderman> Analog Devices AD1981B[OSS Mixer] 
<dalderman> Silicon Laboratory Si3036/8 rev [OSS Mixer] 
<dalderman> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 [Alsa Mixer] 
<dalderman> Intel 82801DB-ICH4 Modem [Alsa Mixer] 
<mwh_> jdub: it would be nice to have them though, like I think it would be better to have them than not having them
<jdub> mwh_: one of the options is applying the boot stuff to the in-development disk editor
<jdub> mwh_: not as they are
<mwh_> jdub: clever
<dalderman> as far as I know I only have 1 sound card in my lappy (Tosh Sat Pro A10)
<jdub> mwh_: and certainly not in warty, too late
<mwh_> jdub: could it be made as another package?
<Treenaks> dalderman: a sound card and a modem, probably
<mwh_> jdub: like not installing that package but ship with it anyways
<mwh_> jdub: people like me ;) could then install it manually
<jdub> mwh_: they are unsupported upstream. we're not going to support them...
<dalderman> Treenaks, two of the panels are empty
<dalderman> Treenaks, the second and forth
<mwh_> jdub: does this mean only some of the package gnome-system-tools are supported? or is the whole package not supported?
<dalderman> Treenaks, and the volume control in both seems to affect the sound, is this normal?
<mwh_> jdub: sorry if I ask to many lame questions, im just trying to learn
<Treenaks> dalderman: yes, that's because ALSA emulates OSS, so the OSS mixer is the same one as the ALSA mixer.. the other 2 panels are empty.. now there's a bug (it shouldn't show empty panels, probably :))
<dalderman> Treenaks, I would file a bug but I can't get an account at the moment
<Treenaks> why not
<pisuke> dalderman, i had problems with hotplug and slackware because the modem was being detected as card-0
<pisuke> and soundcard as card-1
<dalderman> Treenaks, Sep 21 14:22:39 adelie postfix/smtp[24412] : 9FD4B192C00E: to=<d.alderman@180sw.com>, relay=thsmtpb1.byworkwise.com[213.166.14.22] , delay=35, status=bounced (host thsmtpb1.byworkwise.com[213.166.14.22]  said: 550 5.7.1 This system is configured to reject mail from 82.211.81.139 (DNS reverse lookup failed) (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<Treenaks> dalderman: I had the same problem
<dalderman> I have emailed  justdave@canonical.com on Thoms advice
<pisuke> dalderman, you can configure alsa to alter the ordering of the cards o prevent hotplug from loading the modem module
<dalderman> pisuke, I do get hotplug errors on startup, but they go by so fast I can't see them
<jdub> mwh_: the stuff you get when you install gnome-system-tools is supported
<Treenaks> pisuke: how?
<jdub> mwh_: the stuff that isn't built and included in that is not supported
<aitrus> and rhythm box crashes when i try and import my mp3 collection... *sigh*
<dalderman> I also have issues with the cpu speed applet thingy, batstat applet and my touchpad
<mwh_> jdub: ok
<pisuke> Treenaks, dalderman, /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Treenaks> dalderman: laptops are notoriously strange devices..
<pisuke> y put snd-intel8x0m
<pisuke> in blacklist
<pisuke> to prevent hotplug from loading it
<pisuke> it was easy for me
<dalderman> I recall getting an error with something like sbhpc and i810 audio
<pisuke> and dont needed the modem anyway
<Treenaks> dalderman: sbhpc sounds like IEEE1394/firewire
<pisuke> dalderman, lsmod
<dalderman> I have no firewire in here
<dalderman> k
<thom> dalderman: what's the issue with cpufreq applet?
<mwh_> thank you for your answers everybody, ill be off now, happy hacking!
<pisuke> and have a look at snd-* modules
<dalderman> scutter:/etc/hotplug# lsmod
<dalderman> Module                  Size  Used by
<dalderman> nls_cp437               6016  0
<dalderman> isofs                  33976  0
<dalderman> udf                    79876  0
<dalderman> nfs                   165952  1
<dalderman> lockd                  56520  2 nfs
<dalderman> sunrpc                137060  4 nfs,lockd
<dalderman> i830                   68644  1
<dalderman> proc_intf               3968  0
<dalderman> freq_table              4356  0
<dalderman> cpufreq_userspace       5336  0
<dalderman> cpufreq_powersave       2048  0
<dalderman> ds                     17796  2
<dalderman> toshiba_acpi            6300  0
<dalderman> button                  6680  0
<dalderman> battery                 9740  0
<dalderman> ac                      5132  0
<dalderman> asus_acpi              11544  0
<dalderman> ipv6                  230020  12
<dalderman> yenta_socket           19328  0
<dalderman> pcmcia_core            63156  2 ds,yenta_socket
<dalderman> prism54                47388  0
<dalderman> firmware_class          9728  1 prism54
<dalderman> e100                   30208  0
<dalderman> eepro100               28300  0
<dalderman> mii                     4864  2 e100,eepro100
<dalderman> snd_intel8x0m          18632  4
<dalderman> snd_intel8x0           33068  6
<dalderman> snd_ac97_codec         59268  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0
<dalderman> snd_pcm_oss            48168  1
<pisuke> there
<dalderman> snd_mixer_oss          16640  6 snd_pcm_oss
<dalderman> snd_pcm                85540  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<dalderman> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<dalderman> snd_page_alloc         11144  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<dalderman> gameport                4736  1 snd_intel8x0
<dalderman> snd_mpu401_uart         7296  1 snd_intel8x0
<pisuke> snd-intel8x0m
<dalderman> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<dalderman> snd_seq_device          7944  1 snd_rawmidi
<dalderman> snd                    50660  18 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<dalderman> soundcore               9824  7 snd
<Treenaks> dalderman: make it stop!
<dalderman> usbhid                 28864  0
<dalderman> pci_hotplug            30640  0
<dalderman> ehci_hcd               27780  0
<dalderman> uhci_hcd               29328  0
<dalderman> usbcore               104292  5 usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<dalderman> intel_agp              20512  1
<dalderman> agpgart                31784  3 intel_agp
<dalderman> rtc                    12216  0
<dalderman> pcspkr                  3816  0
<dalderman> md                     44744  0
<dalderman> dm_mod           
<dalderman> loads!
<dalderman> i810fb will be removed on next reboot
<Tsjoklat> sandbags?
<dalderman> as I have Intel 855 so can only use vesafb
<dalderman> thom, it thinks my laptop is about 211232143423432423Ghz
<lucas_> I hope nobody will ask him to check the output of "ps" next time ;)
<pisuke> D snd-intel8x0m
<dalderman> will blacklisting that audio module mean I have to load my audio manually?
<dalderman> I thought you wanted it all, sorry
<Treenaks> dalderman: no
<pisuke> blacklist snd-intel8x0m
<dalderman> have done
<pisuke> that's the internal modem
<dalderman> oh, ok
<dalderman> I never use it anyway
<pisuke> reboot and snd-card-0 won't be your modem
<dalderman> k, I shall reboot and see, brb
<pisuke> i don't know if it's alsa or hotplug, but a modem shouldn't be detected as card-0
<jg_> jdub: It appears to have been a corrupted package, from the logs.  My first use of bittorrent isn't favorable.  Sigh...
<jdub> jg_: d'oh :|
<jdub> jg_: at least you can rsync against it though :)
<jg_> jdub: too late; I started a conventional download....
<jg_> jdub: should I grab today's install image?
<jdub> jg_: ideally, yes
<jg_> ok, that's what I'm doing.
<_Hiro_> can I bootsplash an ubuntu install :| ?
<jdub> many bugs fixed
<jdub> _Hiro_: not in this release -> but hoary will have a cool userland splash thingy :)
<_Hiro_> great :)
<_Hiro_> with udev I see a lot of errors and I'd like to hide those ;)
<Deft> bootsplash would make all the difference in making people think Linux was easy
<_Hiro_> can I use fb-ng?
<_Hiro_> it gave me 1600x1200@85 on my consoles
<Treenaks> Deft: yeah, but why...
<Deft> thinking of boot errors, is pciehp even real? I get an error about it loading each time
<dalderman> cheers guys, the mixer has 2 panels now :-)
<dalderman> Deft, I get that too
<thom> dalderman: that cpufreq bug sounds like 1444
<dalderman> I get errors with shpchp and pciehp
<thom> which i'll be looking at soon :-)
<_Hiro_> me too
<dalderman> k
<dalderman> cool
<Deft> yeah, same
<elim> hi
<nomar> I just got those errors too!
<nomar> By the way ubuntu looks like a great and worthwile project. Good luck. I hope to make great use of ubuntu. Thank you.
<dalderman> We will be Ubuntuing all our workstations in the office when it goes stable :-)
<Deft> if anyone knows the error text, that's probably worth looking up/reporting
<pisuke> is there a but about the detection order of soundcards, when one of them is a modem?
<pisuke> s/but/bug
<lucas_> hi
<lucas_> linux-image-2.6.8.1-2-k7 doesn't contain an initrd
<lucas_> is it normal ?
<thom> they get built when you install the package
<thom> so yes, entirely normal
<Deft> lucas_, no
<lucas_> oh ok
<Deft> that was a better answer, ignore mine
<dalderman> thom, is there a bug re no way to specify wep key in the network control panel tool thingy
<thom> not afaik
<dalderman> I shall add once I get an account then
<mojo> has any1 succeeded in installing Maya 6.0 on Debian or Ubuntun?
<dalderman> so how do I find out if my touchpad is a synaptics one, I tried to get X to use it but it says there is no synaptics touchpad present
<jg_> dalderman: you'd expect to see synaptics mentioned during the boot sequence
<dan_a> so what's the deal with grdb type stuff now?
<dan_a> my xemacs looks awful
<dan_a> afaik grdb got absorbed into gnome right?
<thom> should be handled by gnome
<dan_a> well, I haven't got a .grdb or anything like that anymore, but my xemacs doesn't look like it's been adjusted at all by gnome
<dan_a> do I need to specify some defaults somewhere?
<Tomcat_> God... what's up with the Ubuntu installer? No offense, but the partition has fucked up my partition table the second time now... :o
<Tomcat_> +program
<Mithrandir> sounds like a bug in parted if it fucks up your partition table
<_Hiro_> does it take long for a subscription to ubuntu-users to be confirmed?
<Tomcat_> It's weird because that didn't happen the last time I installed Debian....
<Mithrandir> _Hiro_: no, it shouldn't
<_Hiro_> then I better resubmit because I waiting an hour already
<Tsjoklat> anyone knows how to get decent mp3 tags in nautilus?
<Tsjoklat> something that will display bitrate, length and what not?
<Deft> Tsjoklat: do you have the audio tab in the properties dialog for mp3s?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: do you have WinXP installed on the same box?
<Tsjoklat> yes Deft I do
<Tsjoklat> but it says unknown unknown unknown
<Tsjoklat> and all my files are correctly tagged
<Deft> hmm, the Audio/Video tab is fairly broken normally, but the Audio one should be ok...
<Tsjoklat> I can see why it would say that for vid since it is not a vid file but why doesn't it read mp3 tags
<Tsjoklat> but then I never got nautilus-media to work either, if I install it, it makes nautilus crash
<_Hiro_> I noticed I can't play mp3s from by ata disk, checked in hdparm and dma is set to off
<_Hiro_> could that be the reason udev doesn't create it?
<dan_a> thom, ahhhh I have to edit /etc/gnome/config/*
<_Hiro_> the device node to it I mean
<Mitario> going home, cya soon!
<Tsjoklat> that's what I like in kde konqueror.. the meta info on mp3s is superb
<Tomcat_> Kamion: Win2k... the disk I install Ubuntu on was: NTFS/Space/NTFS, then: NTFS/Root/Swap/NTFS, but then all partition programs say my partition table is fucked.
<Kamion> Tomcat_: yeah, there's a parted issue there; you're saying it's definitely fixed in Debian testing now?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: or are you talking about Debian stable?
<Tomcat_> I had Debian testing (Sarge) on it before and I didn't have this issue.
<mojo> excuse me all developers, any1 repsonsible for "mc" program?
<_Hiro_> why am I not permitted to activate dma? 
<_Hiro_> /dev/hdc:
<_Hiro_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<_Hiro_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<_Hiro_> I run it as root
<_Hiro_> it's umounted
<mjg59> _Hiro_: It means there's no kernel support for DMA at the moment
<thom> _Hiro_: the driver doesn't support it
<_Hiro_> I see o_O
<mjg59> thom: Or that the driver wasn't loaded
<_Hiro_> hmm
<_Hiro_> what module would that be?
<thom> indeed
<_Hiro_> I always compuled it in my kernels
<mjg59> _Hiro_: Can you do lspci | grep IDE ?
<_Hiro_> 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)
<_Hiro_> I'm on a via board, on my own kernels I always let it auto-set DMA :)
<mjg59> How about lsmod | grep -i via ?
<Deft> VIA82CXXX is the module
<_Hiro_> via82cxxx
<mjg59> Ok, interesting
<Lowe> I willask again since more people are around. Where is the file types prefrences? did Ubuntu take them out or something
<Lowe> No one know?
<Lowe> When i try to change what .mp3 file opens with it won't click. The dot thing, it just stickson totem? -_-
<_Hiro_> is after ide_core
<Lowe> holy fuck
<Lowe> uhm did you really need to paste all that in here >_~
<Lowe> One more try. In the gnome manual it says i can edit File types and programs in Apps > Desktop Prefrences > advanced > File types and programs. But there is no advanced tab, did Ubuntu take it out?
<Lowe> meh i guess i will ask later, since no one knows. -_-
<Deft> Lowe: it's in the file properties box
<_Hiro_> Lowe file types isn't that in Computer>Desktop Preferences>Prefeered Applications?
<_Hiro_> I wonder why I can't have DMA :/
<_Hiro_> it should be alright no?
<Deft> _Hiro_: are you using an ubuntu kernel?
<[Clint] > anyone know the how much disk space the standard desktop takes up?
<_Hiro_> yes
<_Hiro_> bah my /dev/hda is also without dma
<_Hiro_> do I need to hdparm them in a bootup script somewhere?
<thom> [Clint] : i think we're at about 1.4GB
<[Clint] > thom: thanks
<mjg59> _Hiro_: It sounds as if something is going wrong when the IDE modules are loading
<Deft> the issue could that the via module is loaded after the generic one... not sure what to do about that though
<mjg59> But I'm afraid I don't actually have an Ubuntu system here to debug...
<_Hiro_> ide_core              138896  5 ide_disk,pdc202xx_old,via82cxxx,ide_generic,ide_
<mjg59> _Hiro_: Actually, I have the same problem on a Linux 2.4.27 machine
<_Hiro_> does this mean the general gets preference?
<mjg59> It looks like there's something going wrong that results in the via module being loaded after something else has grabbed the disks
<_Hiro_> hmm maybe that's why udev can't find my hd
<mjg59> It shouldn't affect udev, though
<mjg59> Can you file a bug about the DMA problem in bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<_Hiro_> sure
<Kamion> Tomcat_: did you install Debian testing from scratch, or upgrade?
<_Hiro_> I'm not getting an e-mail from ubuntu-users either :/
<_Hiro_> I tried 2 times already
<Tomcat_> Kamion: From scratch
<Kamion> Tomcat_: do you remember roughly when?
<Tomcat_> February of this year.
<Kamion> hey, that's way before we branched
<Kamion> I think the parted issue must have been introduced after then
<Tomcat_> I got easily recoverable backups of my data now, so if you want we can fix it...
<Tomcat_> Like... I can repartition the disk and have an installer CD of Ubuntu...
<Tomcat_> But right now I can't say for sure that it's the problem of parted... might also be Partition Magic.
<Kamion> from other discussions I believe it to be a parted problem
<Tomcat_> Probably... people say different things, but for me Partition Magic has always worked flawlessly...
<Tomcat_> Anyway, if you want to fix this, I'm available... but not long till I have to remove my backups.
<Tomcat_> Like, trying another version of parted...
<Kamion> parted (1.6.11-1) experimental; urgency=low
<Kamion>   * New upstream release. (Closes: #254502)
<Kamion>     - should fix 2.6 kernel BIOS CHS geometry problems. Broke binary
<Kamion>       compatibility though, thus the soname change.
<Kamion> hmm
<Tomcat_> omg... that sounds so much like my problem...
<Kamion> it will not be easy for you to just try another version of parted, I don't think
<Tomcat_> Because some partition programs say it's a disk geometry problem... and PMagic complains about some CHS errors...
<Kamion> unless you already have an Ubuntu system running on that disk, but presumably the partition table will already have been trashed ...
<Tomcat_> The table gets trashed on installation, so if we want to change something it's gotta be at the installation.
<Cardador> i corrected my partition table with suse 9.1 cd, some time ago
<Cardador> there is an howto somewhere
<Tomcat_> Cardador: I just tried a whole bunch of programs, nothing helped. :o
<Tomcat_> And I don't know enough about disk geometry/partition tables to edit it directly myself.
<Kamion>   * Added backported CHS BIOS geometry fix.
<Kamion>     - libparted/disk_dos.c (read_table, process_bad_chs): now probes
<Kamion>       Microsoft file systems for BIOS CHS geometry. This idea was
<Kamion>       suggested by Steffen Winterfeldt <snwint@suse.de>.
<Kamion> no bug numbers in that changelog, though, which makes it very hard to track down
<Cardador> Tomcat_:  have you tried to change some settings in your bios?
<Kamion> Cardador: this is a legitimate bug in Ubuntu which we should just fix
<Cardador> i heard that changing the geometry from auto to LBA solved the problem for some people
<Tomcat_> Cardador: Like?
<Cardador> auto to LBA
<Cardador> or CHS to LBA
<Tomcat_> The "partition table trashed" error or the "parted trashed the partition table" error? :)
* Tomcat_ looks at his BIOS settings
<stub> Talking about partitions - is ntfsresize or some other method of shrinking my NTFS  partition available on the install CD?
<Kamion> stub: afraid not
<Tomcat_> Cardador: I can only enable/disable LBA... no CHS/Auto option.
<Tomcat_> Oh I'll just try :)
<Cardador> Tomcat_: i just read that, i solved my problem with suse cd
<Tomcat_> The question is what you did with the SuSE CD :)
<Cardador> when you boot from the cd, there is an option to solve this kind of problem
<Tomcat_> If it was able to automatically repair it, it's not the same problem I have.
<Tomcat_> Mh...
<Cardador> not automatically
<Cardador> ill try to find that info 
<Tomcat_> Would be great. :)
<Tomcat_> Changing the LBA to off at least made PMagic want to fix the partition table again.... but in the end it was still dead.
<Cardador> but it boots windows?
<Tomcat_> Sure, Windows is on another disk. :)
<Cardador> so whats the problem?
<nick01> hi
<Leoric> hi
<nick01> what's ubuntu ?
<Tomcat_> That after installing Ubuntu, all partition programs complain about a broken partition table... and I might like to resize some partitions sometime.
<Leoric> kick ass linux distro :)
<Cardador> I used this howto: %http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html in order to boot win again
<Tomcat_> But I can't resize them when the partition table is broken.
<Cardador> Tomcat_: i dont know if it will help
<Tomcat_> I'll see... thanks so far.
<Leoric> what is the easy-way to get some "illegal" movie codecs into ubuntu?
<Cardador> just copy the codecs to /usr/lib/win32/
<Deft> Leoric: download them; there's an rpm called w32codec-something.rpm with lots in; just unzip it or whatever
<Leoric> Deft: thanks!
<Lowe> hiro no
<Tomcat_> Cardador: The info looks good, but I don't want to start installation SuSE now just to fix my partition error... it'll be better if this is fixed in Ubuntu...
<Tomcat_> But I'll try another thing.
<Tomcat_> What the HELL?!?
<Tomcat_> Okay, for the logs, this is what I did.
<Tomcat_> Install Ubuntu
<nick01> where do I find an ubuntu screenshot ?
<Tomcat_> Start Windows, Partition Magic, it complains about partition table being corrupt, fix it (Y/N?), in the program the partition table is corrupt (error 108)
<maku> hello guys
<elmo> mdz: how come ksymoops got demoted?  I thought the plan was to support 2.4.x kernels if the user chose to use them?
<maku> can i install kde3.3 in ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> nick01: Search Slashdot for Ubuntu, the article has an article with screenshots linked...
<nick01> tks
<Tomcat_> Oh hell, if anybody wants to know what I did (my partition table is okay again), query me.
<Kamion> Tomcat_: I think I have a grip on the problem, will try to get a fix into Ubuntu
<Kamion> Tomcat_: can I ping you for testing at some point? I don't actually own a copy of Windows
<nick01> Tomcat_: u meant ubuntu ccorrunts the filesystem  ?!
<Tomcat_> Kamion: If it's today or tomorrow then yes... I can't leave my backups on my Dad's PC for longer (80 GB)
<Tomcat_> nick01: No, the partition table *MIGHT* get corrupted in certain cases.
<Kamion> Tomcat_: won't be that soon I'm afraid
<nick01> :(
<maku> can i install kde3.3 in ubuntu? i mean how do i find repositories for KDE3.3?
<Cardador> Tomcat_: i didnt install suse
<Cardador> Tomcat_: if you boot from suse cd, there is an option right at boot to fix the partition table
<Tomcat_> Kamion: Can I query you? You might be interested why my ptable is okay again.
<nick01> Tomcat_: does it have nvidia drivers ? what about ati ones ?
<Tomcat_> nick01: Afaik it has NVidia drivers... but I use the free ones anyway.
<nick01> Tomcat_: and ati ?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: I'd prefer it if you filed a bug with all the details
<Cardador> Tomcat_: is your problem solved?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: I will lose stuff pasted into IRC
<Tomcat_> nick01: No idea, the ATI drivers for Linux suck anyway.
<Tomcat_> Kamion: Well I doubt it'll help anyone, but I can file a bug.
<nick01> Tomcat_: java ? flash ?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: it may well help *me*
<Tomcat_> Kamion: Because I don't have any details, only a description of what I did.
<Tomcat_> Good. ;)
<Kamion> Tomcat_: that's fine, tell me everything you know, I'd rather have more details than fewer
<topyli> maku: ubuntu's unofficial kde seems to be 3.1.2
<lowe_> How do i get rid of my ghost again?
<Tomcat_> Kamion: The problem with testing a fix in a few weeks/months is that I have 80 Gig on this disk that I have to backup first... plus I tried to backup my Ubuntu yesterday and I filed so I have to set it up again... I wouldn't want to repeat that so often.
<topyli> mako: you may find some dangerous packages elsewhere :)
<Tomcat_> Cardador: I played around with the LBA setting in BIOS and with Partition Magic, and now my partition table seems to be correct again.
<nick01> Kamion: does it have java and flash installed ?
<nick01> Tomcat_: there is no review on slahdot
<lowe_> Anyone?
<Tomcat_> Well, I'll try something new now.
<Tomcat_> nick01: Wait a sec, I'll get you screenshots.
<lowe_> Am i like invisible lol
<nick01> k
<Cardador> Tomcat_: nice :)
<Kamion> nick01: hm?
<nick01> Kamion: ubuntu- does it have java and flash ?
* Se7h Alguem sabe o k ponho kd dizem: "Digite o seu CEP" ? 
<topyli> nick01: no. i installed them from debian repositories.
<Kamion> nick01: no
<Cardador> Se7h: certificado de emprego profissional? :P
<nick01> tks
<nick01> but u can apt-get them ?
<npmccallum> nick01: no distribution can ever include flash, macromedia forbids it
<Kamion> nick01: by the way you're better asking the channel than asking one individual; I'm the installer developer, my knowledge about desktop things is often limited
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> a portuguese ;P
<nick01> k
<Se7h> Cardador for sure?
<Cardador> Se7h: i was joking
<nick01> Kamion: do u know what Kamion (camion) means in romanian ? :D
<Se7h> pois
<Se7h> though so
<Se7h> :P
<topyli> nick01: you can apt-get them just as easily as in debian.
<Cardador> nick01: maybe the same as in portuguese
<nick01> topyli: nice
<mojo> excuse me ppl
<Se7h> lololol
<mojo> any have exp in installing Maya 6 RPM using Aline?
<mojo> sorry Alien I mean
<Se7h> isn't camion french ?
<nick01> Cardador: what does it mean in portuguese ?
<Cardador> nick01: truck
<nick01> yeah
<nick01> :)
<Cardador> nick01: romenian is also a latin language ;)
<topyli> how disappointing. I was hoping for something uglier :)
<nick01> I've been talking with a truck ! :P
<Cardador> lol
<Se7h> it's just because its a french word
<nick01> I know 
<nick01> :)
<Se7h> LOLL <nick01> I've been talking with a truck ! :P
<Se7h> HEY Cardador, U ON PTNET?
<Se7h> shit
<Se7h> sorry for the caps
<Cardador> yes
<Kamion> nick01: yes
<Se7h> well
<Kamion> nick01: you are about the hundredth person to point that out, with various languages :P
<nick01> rofl
<nick01> :))
<lowe_> lol
<Tomcat_> nick01: http://www.linuxbeta.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=103&slide=1
<elim> is anyone on a mac at the moment?
<ubuntuwig> me, why
<elim> is it just my comp or is firefox really slow to load pages even on a fast connection?
<ubuntuwig> some people have bad luck with firefox, for others it works fine
<ubuntuwig> i personally use camino if i have to, i usually use safari
<Cardador> elim: i had some issues with ipv6
<elim> how did u resolve them?
<Cardador> elim: dont remember :)
<topyli> Tomcat_: i wish they would have _less_ screenshots there :)
<Cardador> try google for it: slow connection, dns, ipv6
<elim> less and more of what the thing actually looks like when its installed me thinks
<Tomcat_> topyli: Yeah it's really too much :)
<topyli> they have 20 screenshots of the menu :)
<elim> 80 or somthing isnt ti
<Tomcat_> Okay, Ubuntu is reinstalled, I have repartitioned... let's see.
<nick01> tks Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Kamion: I have no idea why, but with this reinstall, my partition table survived it...
<Tomcat_> Totally weird.
<elim> ill uninstall the debian version and compile the latest version i think that would be better really i think ill get mozilla and mplayer plug in too :S
<Tomcat_> Anyway, I'll give you a bug report describing most details, that should help.
<nick01> Kamion: why didn't u ake gnome look like fedora's gnome ? also, why doesn't it have those programs for weather and the network monitor ?
<chutwig> it does have the network monitor and weather applet
<Cardador> nick01: right click on panel, add to panel
<Kamion> nick01: I'm not a desktop guy
<Kamion> sorry, honestly can't help you about desktop matters
<nick01> Cardador: tks
<Lowe> Can someone make a better mplayer package, the ones that are up require me to downgrade a lot of files. :(
<nick01> Kamion: how fast is it ?
<ich> hi
<ich> new prob
<ich> kruemmel@ubuntu ~ $ kaffeine
<ich> kaffeine: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ich> please help :-/
<Kamion> ich: do you not have xlibmesa-gl installed? it's in the default desktop
<mojo> hi all ppl, Rythmbox now up to 0.86, y isn't it up for download from Synaptic? ???
<ich> yes i have
<ich> hallo xTina, informatik Uni Stuttgart?
* housetier wins 20 bucks
<ich> why?
<ich> kamion
<ich> ?
<Tomcat_> xTina? o_O
<ich> lol
<ich> dont need kaffeine anymore, totem works now
<ich> thx
<mojo> Kamion, ich, Tomcat, or any1, can u guys do me a favor? (I'm testing to fix some security holes in GNOME)
<Tomcat_> mojo: I'm installing Ubuntu right now again... so, no :)
<ich> just talk!
<mojo> ok
<Lowe> I finally found a repository with a mplayer that installs
<mojo> I need u guys log in as normal user
<ich> i have
<ich> @lowe: where do you got it?
<mojo> and now go to Computer > System Confirugation > choose Date and Time
<jono> hi all
<ich> i mean @mojo, i am
<Lowe> Hold on way to the install is down
<mojo> but
<mojo> wait
<Lowe> wait*
<mojo> when the password dialog appear
<mojo> type in wrong password for me
<jono> jdub, ping :)
<Lowe> add this to your sources deb http://debian.kcore.org ./
<mojo> and run Date and Time again
<Chriffer> failed to run child
<mojo> and tell me the result
<Chriffer> Failed to run time-admin as user root:
<Chriffer>  Child terminated with 1 status
<ich> wait..., i gave it the right one :)
<Tomcat_> I still got "Setting up" lines running over my screen ;)
<Lowe> Chriffer what are you trying to run?
<mojo> ich, log out 
<Chriffer> time and date
<mojo> then log in back
<Chriffer> not date and time
<mojo> thx Chriffer
<ich> wait
<mojo> more info
<Chriffer> That's with default settings no real password setup
<Lowe> uhm what should i choose as my mplayer video output?
<Chriffer> X
<mojo> can someone do the same process? type wrong password with other system root programs?
<mojo> and tell me the result of the next time start the programs
<ich> still wants no passsword
<mojo> have u sudo passwd root?
<ich> no
<mojo> then do it
<mojo> change root password
<ich> still wants non
<ich> ?
<ich> i changed it
<ich> still doesnt want one
<mojo> Chriffer: can u log out, and log in again and run Users and Group, type in wrong password and start it again?
<mojo> ich: that what's i expected
<mojo> ich: there is some hole in the security
<ich> oh, i understand, yes it is
<mojo> ich: the system sometimes ignore the password
<ich> =-O
<mojo> which means if ppl know ur SSH key and u run a SSH server
<mojo> then they can have access to ur PC very easily
<ich> yep yep
<mojo> i'm fixing it
<ich> ok
<ich> mmh, what firewall should i use?
<mojo> use selinux
<ich> didnt got one till now in ubuntu :-/
<ich> ?
<ich> how selinux
<mojo> it's acting like firewall
<mojo> it's a policy engine used in Fedora
<Kamion> mojo: if people have your SSH key and you su to root from your user account, you're also doomed
<nick01> mojo: that's a gnome problem ?
<mojo> developed by US Secret Agnent
<ich> but i use ubuntu, used fedora a long time
<mojo> yes
<mojo> yes
<ich> so how to get ubuntu run with it?
<sivang> doko : can you send the universe only package list remaining from the 2003 DSAs review?
<Kamion> mojo: this isn't sudo-specific by any means
<mojo> apt-get it
<mojo> use Synpatic
<mojo> search for selinux
<ich> do i have to config it?
<mojo> true Kamions
<mojo> yes
<mojo> U have to read the doc, ich
<mojo> its not easy
<mojo> but when u've done it
<Kamion> selinux is not at all trivial to set up correctly
<mojo> ur system is quite secure
<ich> could we do this together, not now, later?
<ich> i mean in chat
<Kamion> or else you have a false sense of security if you didn't set it up right :)
<mojo> up to u
<ich> so where do you live (timezone)
<mojo> and yes, i'm also testing another GNOME Applet bug
<mojo> any1 here using SmoothGMOME?
<ich> no, but got it
<ich> the theme?
<mojo> use SmoothGNOME icon pls
<kagou> hi guys
<ich> wait...
<neighborlee> is anyone else seeing really slow brwosing in ubuntu?..in windows my browsing experience flys yet here atm its horridly doggy &/or sites just flat wont come up at all...it started yesterday with pages really slow to load now this...anyone else ? ( as I say I was just i windows and it was perfect)...
<ich> usin them now
<mojo> ir's just server overflow nLee
<mojo> ok ich
<mojo> now tell me
<mojo> what u see in Trash Applet icon?
<unshavenyak> are they in the ubuntu repository mojo?
<mojo> no
<mojo> they are in art.gnome.org
<ich> its not completly on the screen
<mojo> u mean 1/2 missing
<ich> maybe
<ich> i think yes
<mojo> that's the bug!
<unshavenyak> Thanks mojo
<mojo> as I expected
<mojo> thx Ich
<ich> ok
<doko> sivang: I don't have it. maybe just sort out the items that lamont sent.
<ich> please
<ich> so when do we gonna chat?
<unshavenyak> By the wya..does the Evolution 2.0 spam filter work for anyone else?
<neighborlee> mabye this will help: would someone see if they can get to: nwn.bioware.com < in decent time ( assuming high speed access) ...inwidnows it was loading in few seconds..here it just now loaded after almost an entire minute...
<mojo> yes ushanveyak
<mojo> Evo 2 with me
<unshavenyak> hrmm ok thanks mojo
<mojo> I use spamassassin
<ich> so mojo?
<ich> what timezone?
<sivang> doko : doing that as we speak, i have the 2002 universe list (as I did it :)) though of reviewing 2003 also :)
<mojo> I live in South Pacific
<sivang> doko : *thought
<mojo> Im working for Antartica Research of Australia
<ich> what?
<ich> ok :)
<ich> er, at my system its 6pm and 29mins
<ich> so ill be here at 8
<ich> ok?
<mojo> ppl, I want to inform u guys that pitti has just fixed hald bug, apt-get update pls and u can run Device Manager with no haste!
<mojo> maybe ich
<ich> maybe?
<sivang> pitti is here? :)
<mojo> he;s off
<sivang> mojo : please send the bug#
<mojo> 1405
<ich> see you mojo
<mojo> cya
<ich> ciao
<benja> hi, my screen goes black when gnome runs for the first time, any advise
<mojo> benja
<chutwig> benja: does it get to the login prompt
<mojo> start in init3
<benja> chutwig, no :(
<mojo> and config the XFree86-4
<neighborlee> mabye this will help: would someone see if they can get to: nwn.bioware.com < please ?..i'm having nasty slow loading times here
<chutwig> what video card
<mojo> and make it low res 
<mojo> 640x400
<mojo> or lower
<mojo> and see what happens
<benja> chestie, i have an nvidia chipsep
<mojo> ...
<mojo> nvidia chipset huh
<mojo> try
<mojo> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<liff> uh, anyone here know how to find out if a function is defined in elisp?
<mojo> then edit /etc/modules
<benja> mojo: A7n266 motherboard
<mojo> and add in "nvidia"
<mojo> liff: ask plovs_
<sivang> neighborlee : doesn't load over here
<benja> can i open other TTYs ?
<mojo> yes
<benja> mojo, how ?
<ubuntuwig> ctrl-alt-f2
<neighborlee> sivang: well i'mi having load times everywhere now.and mozillla just crashed on fresh boot into linux this AM although I had to manually do dhclient ;(..anyway...is mozilla 1.72 known to have issues any idea ?
<ubuntuwig> or just alt-f2 if you're in text mode already
<mojo> ctrl-shift-f[1 to 12] 
<mojo> or
<mojo> alt-f2
<mojo> alt-f3
<mojo> up to u
<benja> mojo, dosent work, im in recovery mode 
<ubuntuwig> oh
<mojo> oh...
<mojo> oh
<ubuntuwig> remount the root partition as read-write
<sivang> neighborlee : well, is it the upgraded version on your warty? i can upgrade and try also
<ubuntuwig> mount -o rw /dev/hdwhatever
<mojo> recovery mode huh?, never tried it
<mojo> let me see...
<ubuntuwig> it's probably the same as debian's recovery mode
<mojo> then
<mojo> yeah remount root par
<ubuntuwig> i don't know if it brings networking up or not
<ubuntuwig> if not you're probably easier off just rebooting and waiting for X to error out
<ubuntuwig> i once knew a lad named kinnison
<mojo> hey
<mojo> ubuntu
<mojo> ubuntuwig
<ubuntuwig> what what what
<mojo> u have the NVIDIA_README overthere?
<neighborlee> sivang, its what came with ubuntu
<chutwig> no, sorry, i don't have an nvidia card
<chutwig> rage 128 power here
<mojo> neighborLee, u have NVIDIA_README overthere?
<sivang> neighborlee : ok, let me check that
<sivang> neighborlee : mine's is 0.9.4. I will try to upgrade and than let you know what happens.
<neighborlee> mojo, no idea
<mojo> any got NVIDIA_README, pls read me the param to turn off the annyoing logo when start up
<Mitario> lo everyone
<mojo> NO_LOGO something...
<tseng> mojo: tried google?
<mojo> did
<mojo> oh
<neighborlee> mojo, I understood installing nvidia-glx etc. would do trick but I must have missed that it needs ( nvidia mod) added to /etc/module :(
<mojo> yeah
<tseng> you dont really need to ask 3 times
<mojo> it's on NVIDIA page
<mojo> I'm too dumb lol
<tseng> of course it is.
<tseng> =/
<neighborlee> sivang, odd..well if yours is OLD version then maybe mine was upgraded ( and Ididn't realize it obviously :( ) during apt session LOL
<mojo> got my NVIDIA LOGO off now
<mojo> ppl, I need ppl opinion on PDF reader, the default is xpdf
<sivang> neighborlee : probably - i am upgrading now
<mojo> will ppl choos GPDF instead?
<chutwig> gpdf is better for GNOME
<mojo> yeah
<thom> mojo: no, since it doesn't work with all pdfs
<chutwig> the second thing i did was install gpdf
<mojo> but its not mature enough
<thom> xpdf does
<mojo> true
<mojo> true
<chutwig> no?  i've never seen gpdf have a problem
<mxpxpod> thom: usually if gpdf doesn't display the pdf, I can open it in ggv
<mojo> that's why we won't make it default
<hypatia> I've rarely seen it not have a problem.
<thom> chutwig: try anything with type 3 fonts, and lots of other things
<mojo> it does have
<chutwig> guess i don't use it enough
<mojo> many probs with some weird PDF and some security issues
<neighborlee> sivang, k thx...I hope this doesn't give you instability issues too ;(...we may both need to quickly head back toa diffrent version LOL
<mojo> next version
<mojo> maybe Ubuntu will ship GPDF
<sivang> neighborlee : nahh, that's ok,. worst case we'd downgrade the version.
<mojo> and depracated xpdf to universe
<neighborlee> sivang, so odd..nwn.bioware.com was working great in windows...it might be just coincidence and bioware might well be having off and on problems LOL!!
<neighborlee> sivang, yup
<mojo> another poll for all users
<neighborlee> yes bush needs to go
<sivang> neighborlee : i guess so it's a coincidence, although I don't have a win to check..:)
<mojo> b/w eye of gnome and gThumb?
<neighborlee> mojo, oops! maybe that wasn't the poll ? <G>
<mojo> which one u like
<neighborlee> lMAO
<mojo> maybe eog will be removed in next version
<mojo> but I still work on the dep b/w Nautilus and gThumb
<mojo> they seems not to work very well with each other
<chutwig> there's a lot of a-fussin' and a-feudin'
<tvon|x31> eog removal? eh?
<mojo> eog is not as good as gThumb
<chutwig> great scallop's foreclaws!  what's with all the beer, fry
<chutwig> hooray, time to endure 90 minutes of misery on the jersey turnpike
<neighborlee> sivang, yes its mozilla
<sivang> neighborlee : ok, how did you make a final conclusion?
<neighborlee> sivang, seems to be anyway...its consistenly hanging t rying to get to a download ...
<sivang> neighborlee : well, my upgrade still didn't finish. I am waiting for it to
<neighborlee> sivang, i'm tryhing to get opera download from their site..for sid..its trying but hanging up consistenly
<neighborlee> sivang, ok
<neighborlee> sivang, yeah i'm sure now...its consisstenly barfing by my just trying to get to a certain download location..
<neighborlee> sivang, ie: it should just say 'page not found' or keep trying to load it and just give time out error but its crashing
<neighborlee> thankfully force quit works so nice heh
<neighborlee> sivang, got it that time LOL..ie: opera download..whew ;-00
<neighborlee> sivang, just in time too..firefox crashed again LOL
<neighborlee> grr well that bites..opera needs libqt LOL
<neighborlee> o_0
<neighborlee> sivang, opera is browsing normally now  whew..yup its defintely mozillla
<neighborlee> sivang, something is borked in 1.72
<unshavenyak> have you tried firefox neighbor?
<ish> I just converted an ext2 partition to ext3.. 'mount' shows the file system to have type 'unknown' - any ideas?
<ish> Should I be able to see the .journal file with ls -a?
<mojo> hey
<mojo> what link to Trash folder?
<mojo> is it :///trash???
<seb128> trash:///
<mojo> thx!
<ErQ> Any known problems with alsa and no /dev/dsp? 
<jman> can anyone out there help with a sound config problem on a clean install?
<ErQ> Have a Dell Latitude C640 with i810_audio...
<jman> this is an inspiron 8500 with i810
<jman> did you have to do any config out of the box?
<Tomcat_> ErQ, jman: More than one audio device? (Webcam, TV card?)
<ErQ> no, but the sound dont work.... 
<ErQ> Tomcat_: no
<Tomcat_> ErQ: What /dev/dsp* files are there?
<jman> no, just the sound card.  when you try to raise the volume it just drops back down and the mixer will not launch with error no devices found 
<ErQ> lsmod shows loaded modules and among them also i810_audio
<ErQ> Tomcat_: have no /dev/dsp at all!
<sivang> neighborlee : send me the link again
<mojo> how to create a Trash link on destkop?
<Tomcat_> Sorry, no idea then... maybe somebody else can help.
<ErQ> Tomcat_: thanks anyway! =)
<jman> yea, thanks
<ZolMed> hi, in Gnome how can I stretch my panel across both monitors (Xinerama) setup?
<yuran> mojo, in Configuration Editor, /apps/nautilus/desktop 
<Tomcat_> ;)
<mojo> okay thx
<ish> Where are modules like reiserfs getting loaded?
<ish> I don't have reiserfs..
<terence> i can't get over the 640x resolution. i've edited the XF86Config-4 but it didnt help
<Anna> Ah wonderful, other ubuntus
<mojo> saynora ppl, I got to sleep, it's 3AM now
<Anna> it's 19.25 in Hilland
<Anna> Holland
<Anna> I don't understand, there are so many people signed on, but nobody is chatting?
<jk> yuppers
<Anna> Are you all engaged in private chats
<jk> Anna: everyone's prutsing
<yuran> Anna, welcome to irc
<jk> ;)
<Anna> prutsing?
<Tomcat_> IRC is just another form of Instant Messaging. :o
<Anna> Hi
<jk> prutsen ;)
<Anna> Oh, I should explain, I'm in Holland but I'm not Dutch
<Tomcat_> In ICQ there are millions of people online, but I doubt most of them are chatting all the time :>
<jk> Anna: ah ok sorry
<Anna> So while I speak Dutch, I don't understand some of the more specific words
<jk> Anna: i meant to say 'everyone's messing around in his/her new ubuntu install'
<Anna> Tomcat, I thought the people signed on here in this particular room are here because of the assigned context of Ubuntu linux
<Nonphasis> aargh
<yuran> jk, you can say all of that with just one word in Dutch!? :)
<jk> hrm...firefox crashes everytime i fill in the google search bar...grmbl...
<ZolMed> I'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my PowerPC G4 PowerBook.  Anyone got any tips?
<neighborlee> sivang, nwn.bioware.com
<Nonphasis> how can I make gnome honour my .Xmodmap?
<jk> yuran: well...not quite, but the messing around part...yes ;)
<Anna> I see jk
<ZolMed> jk: have you imported any true type fonts?
<Nonphasis> seems like gnome keyboard layout thingie overrides it...
<jk> ZolMed: nothing besides the fonts which came with ubuntu
<ZolMed> jk: ok, thought it mights have been a permissions problem with fonts.
<jk> zsh: 26057 segmentation fault  firefox
<jk> nope :P
<Anna> Anyway, I must say the so far I'm delighted about Ubuntu, it is my first GNU/linux experience
<Anna> I'm a Linux moron
<ZolMed> Anna: so am I 
<terence> why isn't there any other than 850xsomething in the screen resolution program ?
<Nonphasis> speaking of which, is just Linux (sans GNU/) ok in Ubuntu parlance?
<Anna> So I was actually in the process of installing Debian, ripping half my hair out in the process and along came Ubuntu with this really nice installer
<Anna> Ah ZolMed, so I'm not alone.
<whiprush> heh, you weren't doing a woody install were you?
<Anna> Yes, actually I was
<whiprush> heh, picking modules by hands. :(
<Anna> Yup, what a nightmare
<Kamion> Nonphasis: we prefer to say just "Ubuntu" to avoid the thorny issue entirely
<Nonphasis> Kamion, great
<Kamion> Anna: FYI, the Ubuntu installer is a modified version of the new Debian installer
<Nonphasis> It feels overly PC/pedantic when ppl say GNU/Linux
<Anna> Is that so?
<Anna> I think Richard Stallman would disagree with you person with unreadable yellow screen name font
<Anna> I hope this wont start a flame now;-)
<Kamion> Nonphasis: I happen to prefer saying GNU/Linux myself, but that's largely a personal matter
<Nonphasis> Anna, still, if you are a linux newbie, Ubuntu is a much better bet. Debian tends to need much more hackage
<ZolMed> try running it without the GNU stuff :-)
<Kamion> it's emotive enough that the core team decided a while ago that we would rather just avoid the issue as much as possible
<Nonphasis> it's amusing how ppl get so emotinal about these issues
<michel_v_> hi
<jk> yup
<unshavenyak> aaah anyway to get unrar or rar added to the repisitory?
<michel_v_> what's the md5sum of warty-i386.iso?
<Anna> The only "problem" I have with "GNU/Linux" is that it interrupts the flow of speech. If it was joined into something like Gnulux that would be better I suppose
<Kamion> michel_v_: there's an MD5SUMS file right beside it
<Kamion> Anna: don't even go there :-)
<Anna> About Debian: Well for me, Ubuntu is tons better since I haven't even managed to install Debian
<michel_v_> Kamion: ah, I didn't see that in the Italian mirror
<michel_v_> so I assumed it was forgotten
<Kamion> michel_v_: which mirror is that? it's not in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jm_> so no one wants to try and get sound working for a dell laptop with an i810 chipset?
<whiprush> I can try
<jk> hmm no mplayer too
<whiprush> although I just got rid of my dell. :(
<neighborlee> sivang, any luck ?
<jm_> whip: its an inspiron 8599
<whiprush> are the modules loaded? the sound modules?
<michel_v_> Kamion: http://ftp3.linux.it/pub/mirrors/warty/
<michel_v_> the one listed on ubuntulinux.org/download
<whiprush> I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that both the oss and alsa modules are loaded. Because that used to happen to me all the time.
<jm_> snd_intel8x0           35468  0
<jm_> snd_ac97_codec         67844  1 snd_intel8x0
<whiprush> is i810_audio loaded?
<Kamion> michel_v_: oh, bah, how did those get out of sync?
<michel_v_> hmm, could it be ubuntu released a new preview iso? O_o
<Kamion> michel_v_: no, we have not
<Anna> One thing I was wondering is how I access the "middle" package application between the standard and the universe. (I forgot the name)
<michel_v_> ah ok
<schweeb> jm_: what hardware are you running? Dell laptop possibly?
<michel_v_> because on the UK mirror, files were dated 21 sept
<Kamion> michel_v_: I'll see if we can get the Italian mirror to fix that
<rune> i have commented out all other depths than 24 and have only one resolution on that one (1150xsomething) but ubuntu still uses some low 800 res
<Anna> How do I tell the Package Manager I want to peek into the universe?
<Kamion> michel_v_: the UK mirror is not a mirror, it's the master sitre
<Kamion> site
<whiprush> schweeb: it's a dell laptop yes
<michel_v_> ah, good
<schweeb> whiprush: it's the parport_pc problem
<jm_> whip: i dont see i810, just intel8x0
<Kamion> michel_v_: the links on /download/ currently point to the daily CD builds, not the preview release
<schweeb> jm_: edit /etc/modules and remove "lp"
<schweeb> jm_: then reboot, and check if lp, parport_pc, or parport are still loaded
<Kamion> michel_v_: just noticed that the heading on the web page is confusing, however
<schweeb> jm_: which they shouldn't be
<michel_v_> Kamion: aaaaah, where is the preview release?
<Anna> And another thing: Oops, I forgot.
<schweeb> jm_: if they are, I'll have to tell you how to blacklist them
<jk> Anna: Preferences -> Repositories, add 'universe' to the sections of the warty sources
<jm_> schweeb, time to reboot. i'll be back
<jk> (after main restricted)
<michel_v_> Kamion: that's indeed confusing, since there doesn't seem to be a link to the actual preview release iso
<Anna> Oh thanks jk
<michel_v_> Kamion: good thing I checked, I was about to delete the iso I got on the italian mirror (the preview release one)
<Kamion> michel_v_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/preview/
<michel_v_> and I found my iso had the right md5sum. so it has to be my lone cdrw that is dead
<Kamion> michel_v_: yes, I just mailed one of the web site people about that
<michel_v_> because for some reason the install always crapped out while extracting libc6 :/
<jm_> schweeb, no lp in /etc/modules
<ish> whats with laptop mode?  when I have it on 'acpi -b' fails.. with laptop mode off it works.
<schweeb> jm_: lsmod | grep parport
<schweeb> and post
<mxpxpod> is there a way to convert my sendmail config to postfix?
<jm_> schweb: parport_pc             34752  0
<jm_> parport                40712  1 parport_pc
<schweeb> jm_: edit /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<schweeb> jm_: add lp, parport, and parport_pc to the end
<schweeb> reboot
<schweeb> check if they're loaded
<schweeb> (it's aggravating how many different ways modules are loaded)
<schweeb> anyways, long story short, parport is blocking IRQ7 on Dell laptops for some reason... prolly cause of a shitty APIC
<Anna> I have to feed my cat before he starts gnawing on my toes.
<tvon|x31> my cat does that after I feed him
<tvon|x31> little bastard
<michel_v_> just in case: anybody knows how I could boot ubuntu's iso directly from grub?
<Anna> Not me <chuckle>
<michel_v_> I tried with using the path to the uncompressed iso's vmlinuz and initrd.gz, but that would crap out in a kernel vfs error :)
<Anna> brb
<Jason_Perlow-Lin> heya.
<Jason_Perlow-Lin> has anyone tried to install the AMD version
<Loppan> schweeb: thanks for the dell laptop info, suddenly /dev/dsp appeared
<Jason_Perlow-Lin> and had a problem with the kernel not fitting into memory when it boots up after initial install
<hypatia> has anyone ever had firefox start up and... be totally blank?
<Mithrandir> yes, by telling it to use a blank page as home page
<schweeb> Loppan: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1254
<schweeb> Mithrandir: either that, or an existing ffox window is open
<hypatia> Mithrandir: and that killed all the menus and buttons did it?
<Mithrandir> hypatia: hmm, no, buttons and stuff was fine.
<hypatia> Mithrandir: I mean *totally* blank, as in "not rendering"
<jm_> schweeb: you are awesp,e
<Mithrandir> hypatia: no, never
<jm_> awesome
<hypatia> Interestingly, the right click menu still works
<schweeb> indeed I am :p
<masticator> ah, its in bugzilla.
<masticator> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1545
<masticator> I have 3GB of RAM, thats why.
<jm_> schweeb:i caught the tail end of the explanation, what exatly are lp and parport
<schweeb> parallel port modules
<jm_> well, i def dont need that
<schweeb> for some reason IRQ sharing isn't working w/ it
<rune> no one knows how i can fix the screen resolution ?
<Kamion> michel_v_: talked to the Italian mirror admin, the MD5SUMS file is there now
<schweeb> jm_: yea, most people don't use the legacy interfaces anymore
<schweeb> serial is useful to have on still
<jm_> so if i had disabled the paralell port in the bios this might not have happened?
<schweeb> but you can still get a USB dongle for it
<schweeb> disabling it should probably work
<schweeb> but better to fix the problem in software
<jm_> yea
<sivang> neighborlee : apparently not :(
<schweeb> especially if you come upon an unplanned use of the parallel port
<schweeb> you don't have to remember "hey I disabled it in the BIOS too"
<zombics> i just installed the A64 vertion of ubuntu. when i tryed to install the nvidia-glx i got this error: "Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package. what can i do?"
<jm_> schweeb: while i have your attention, i have another quick question.  my firewire drive wont automount from fstab
<schweeb> you manually added it to fstab?
<jm_> schweeb: that happened under debian woody as well
<jm_> yes
<schweeb> remove it
<jm_> oh
<jm_> ok
<Cardador> zombics: do you have all the repositories active?
<schweeb> do you know about project utopia?
<jm_> i read about it
<michel_v_> thanks Kamion 
<schweeb> with udev, hal, and hotplug, devices can be automatically detected and added easily
<michel_v_> I just burned ubuntu again, this time on a cdr, that'll show if it's the aging laptop's cd drive that's bleeped
<jm_> schweeb: and how does one go about doing that
<michel_v_> or ubuntu that craps out at unpackaging time when there's only about 64 megs of RAM :p
<schweeb> basically, remove the manual fstab entry, unplug the drive, plug it in, and it should pop up a GNOME window
<michel_v_> (I hope it was just the cdrw)
<schweeb> ubuntu uses utopia by default, jm_, should be no setup involved
<jm_> schweeb, ok
<zombics> Cardador, yes
<Cardador> zombics: try to search for nvidia-glx in synaptic
<goatboy_> zombics: there isn't an amd64 package of nvidia-glx yet.
<zombics> goatboy_, so what can i do? :/
<zombics> cant i install the the 32B package?
<goatboy_> zombics: get the driver from nvidia.com and install manually?
<jm_> schweeb: alright it came up, now will it come back as that same mount /media/sdb1 every time? 
<schweeb> no
<Tomcat_> Anybody got a log of 3 hours ago? Which dev did I talk to?
<zombics> goatboy_, but it akes me for the kernel-sources
<schweeb> I'm not 100% sure about using HAL for static mounts
<ich> mojo: im back
<ich> lets do it
<Kamion> Tomcat_: probably me
<phlaegel> jm_: if you want a consistent name, add a udev rule
<goatboy_> zombics: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Tomcat_> Oh... yeah it was you. :)
<Tomcat_> Kamion: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1566
<schweeb> only devices I have are a USB flash stick, and CF driver, so I don't generally mess w/ it
<Kamion> Tomcat_: thanks, if it's assigned to me I'll see it :)
<Tomcat_> Just so you don't overlook it. :P
<schweeb> s/driver/disk/
<Tomcat_> Oh, alright.
<masticator> any ubuntu staffers on the channel right now?
<zombics> goatboy_, so after this just to install the nvidia drivers?
<Kamion> Tomcat_: thanks, though
<ich> anybody know a good firewall for ubuntu
<jm_> phlaegel: what is the syntax for that/
<Lowe> firestarter is good
<masticator> I was wondering if I could speak to someone from Canonical, I am a writer with Linux Magazine
<goatboy_> zombics: yeah
<michel_v_> ah, it didn't crap out of libc6 this time
<Kamion> Tomcat_: I've talked briefly to mdz about it, I'll be reviewing the complete diff to newer parted and possibly we'll just pull it straight in
<phlaegel> jm_: look in /etc/udev/udev.rules to get an idea
<Tomcat_> Kamion: You can come back to me on the problem, but don't be upset if I have no way to test it.... as I said, backing up is much time, which I don't have right now.
<Cardador> How do I file in a bug?
<jm_>  ok
<michel_v_> yay \o/ at last I won't have to guess what hardware is on my old laptop :P
<Kamion> Tomcat_: fair enough
<jm_> phlaegel: i did udevruler and it has a gui
<ich> what firewall do you use?
<Kamion> masticator: will get back to you in a moment if nobody else does, a number of us have a meeting going on at the moment
<phlaegel> jm_: nice. I just did it manually... udev rules are pretty simple.
<michel_v_> oh, ubuntu uses udev right away?
<michel_v_> that's bloody nice
<michel_v_> I just hope ubuntu doesn't use the new 'ub' driver for usb-storage by default
<zombics> goatboy_, THX ! i will chek it out
<rune> how can i change the resolution in ubuntu ?
<Lowe> use firestarter ich it pwns 
<rune> Lowe: me ?
<Lowe> woops he left
<rune> oh.
<Anna> rune: computer/system configuration/screen resolution
<Lowe> that ich guy, but he left
<Anna> If that's what you meant.
<Anna> But I wonder myself how to change the Hz, at least I have no option in the drop down menu, it's stuck at 60Hz and it's hurting my eyes.
<Anna> (The 60Hz being at 1024x768)
<rune> Anna: it only has a really low listed, despite that there is higher in XF86Config-4
<zombics> hmmm when i run the nvidia drivers install i get this error: could not compile gcc_version_check.c
<goatboy_> zombics: do you have gcc installed?
<ulmen> is there a small netinstall iso image somewhere? i wasn't able to find one ...
<Qo-noS> rune: man xrandr
<Anna> Rune, I don't have enough information to connect a meaning from your sentence. Are you saying that 60Hz is the max? I'm afraid I don't know what XF86Config-4 means.
<rune> Anna: XF86Config-4 is the config file for X
<sivang> Anna : what seems to be the problem?
<zombics> f
<Anna> Ok, so you're saying that technically it's possible to go higher than 60Hz but that option is not enabled in Gnome/Ubuntu?
<schweeb> it means you need to tweak your h/v frequency settings in XF86Config-4
<zombics> :\ now when i try to install the nvidia driver i get that it cant backup libGLcore :\
<rune> schweeb: i have. hz is not the problem, resolutiob
<rune> resolution is
<crud> ubuntu is stable ?
<minghua> Anna: the problem is ubuntu doesn't know exactly how your monitor can perform
<schweeb> ^^^^
<minghua> Anna: so it sets the frequency at a safe low value
<Anna> sivang, I'm trying to set a higher Hz in the GUI, but I'm finding out that I need to do that from the command prompt?
<Anna> screen resolution...
<Cardador> Anna: exact
<rune> Qo-noS:  xrandr --size 1280x1024
<schweeb> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<rune> Qo-noS: doesn't do anything
<schweeb> and reset your monitor preferences
<rune> schweeb: ok, thanks.
<zombics> :\ now when i try to install the nvidia driver i get that it cant backup libGLcore :\ no1? :\
<schweeb> use "medium"
<schweeb> and select whatever the max your monitor can do
<Anna> I see. I've never done anything on the command prompt:-(
<schweeb> "1024x768@75Hz" or whatever
<minghua> Anna: try it, it's not that hard :)
<sivang> Anna : from my experience, only from editing the XF86Config-4 , the X configuration file
<Anna> I'm scared;-)
<Qo-noS> rune: xrandr -h
<minghua> Anna: do what schweeb said, dpkg-configure is quite easy to use
<schweeb> dpkg-reconfigure that is
<minghua> yeah, sorry for the confusion
<Anna> I'm rereading the chat for things I've missed. 
<michel_v_> just wondering, are there plans to switch to xorg 6.x for the actual release?
<Kamion> michel_v_: no, that will be in Hoary, not Warty
<sivang> schweeb : I have set up the vert refrsh set using dpkg, but it won't let me choose the higher ones.
<michel_v_> ok
<rune> schweeb: neither dpkg-configure or dpkg-reconfigure does anything to XF86Config-4
<Kamion> michel_v_: we wouldn't totally switch the whole X infrastructure at this point in the release cycle
<_Hiro_> can anyone actually subscribe to the ubuntu-users list? because I tried several times now
<michel_v_> yeah, I guess :p
<schweeb> rune: hrm, I've run into that problem before
<michel_v_> moreover, it seems there are no Debian packages for xorg yet, right?
<schweeb> I don't remember how to fix it
<rune> schweeb: it seems like ubuntu uses some other file
<schweeb> no
<schweeb> did you manually edit anything in the file?
<rune> schweeb: yes.
<schweeb> that's usually when it goes all wonky
<schweeb> and I could never get it to generate a new one
<rune> schweeb: well i know what im doing
<Kamion> michel_v_: I think there are experimental ones floating around somewhere but they're not recommended for use. We employ one of the X.org developers, so the packaging will happen
<rune> schweeb: hm
<Kamion> rune: read the comments in the file
<michel_v_> Kamion: ah, that's great to hear :D
<rune> schweeb: well the changes i did first didn't take effect, and they *should*
<Kamion> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<Kamion> # again, run the following commands as root:
<Kamion> #
<Kamion> #   cp /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config-4.custom
<Kamion> #   md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<minghua> shweeb: I remember you need to overwrite the md5 sum dpkg keeps for XF86Config-4
<Kamion> #   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<elm1> i think they plane to use x.org in the next release 
<_Hiro_> you're one of the ubuntu people Kamion?
<Kamion> _Hiro_: yes
<_Hiro_> thx a lot then :)
<schweeb> minghua: ahh, didn't know about that shyte
<elm1> that is version 5.4
<_Hiro_> very nice distro
<schweeb> minghua: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xfree86.md5sum ?
<minghua> schweeb: just what Kamion said
<Kamion> schweeb: read what I just pasted above :)
<Lowe> kamion is there any plans to havesome sort of GUI mounter?
<schweeb> Kamion: heh
<schweeb> yea, I know how to config the file on my own, so I wasn't really worried
<Kamion> Lowe: I'm not a desktop guy, sorry, little idea about GUI plans
<minghua> schweeb: only necessary if you modified XF86Config-4 by hand
<elm1> does anybody know hen the actual 4.10 release date is
<schweeb> but it sucks when I tell my friends how to tweak one config setting on the cmdline, and then they can't use dpkg-reconfigure :-/
<Lowe> Kamion: ah i see
<minghua> schweeb: the whole thing Kamion pasted, three commands
<schweeb> ya ya
<Kamion> elm1: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog/ReleaseSchedule
<schweeb> now that I know it's md5sum that's the problem, I can figure it out myself ;)
<schweeb> didn't really invest the time to research the prob
<elm1> thank !!!
<minghua> schweeb: and ``md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum'' is one command
<elm1> i mean thanks !!!
<schweeb> although, an error saying "md5sums different, overwrite file?" would be nice
<minghua> schweeb: I agree, especially this seems to be a change from woody
<elm1> has anybody encountered error with ReiserFS when installing ?
<elm1> i could not install using ReiserFS
<elm1> seems to be a Debian bug 
<elm1> UserLInux has the same problems
<Cardador> i have reiserfs
<Cardador> no problems for me
<elm1> my installation stopped when i used reiser
<elm1> then i switched to ext3 and it was fine
<elm1> anybody exerience sth similar ?
<schweeb> minghua: anyone file a bug report?  cause they'll fix it
<Anna>  "but it sucks when I tell my friends how to tweak one config setting on the cmdline, and then they can't use dpkg-reconfigure"    Your friends are like me;-)
<Anna> Sorry I suck:-) 
<minghua> schweeb: should be, let me check
<minghua> schweeb: I mean there should be a debian bug
<Kamion> schweeb: it was a deliberate change to avoid overwriting user changes
<Kamion> schweeb: about the best thing that could be done would be to use ucf
<schweeb> Kamion: I understand... that's why I'm saying there should be a prompt
<Kamion> schweeb: there are about a million bugs asking about various permutations of this, though :)
<rune> i did the dpkg-reconfigure routine correctly now, it edited the file, but nothing has changed
<Cardador> rune: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Cardador> Section "Monitor"
<Cardador> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<Cardador> 	HorizSync	30-96
<Cardador> 	VertRefresh	50-160
<elm1> cardador: did you have reiserFS before you installed or did you use th edebian installer to create a reiser partition?
<Cardador> rune: on horiz and vert fill it up with the correct values for you monitor
<Cardador> those numbers are for mine
<Cardador> elm1: i had reiserfs before
<elm1> ah - maybe it is sth with the debian installer then ...
<rune> Cardador: ok ill try
<minghua> schweeb: there are actually 3 debian bugs, for example http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=229097
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> nice
<minghua> schweeb: and I know debian maintainers are working on it
<schweeb> yea
<schweeb> I don't even bother searching the debian DB much anymore... it's too huge
<schweeb> I always see unresolved crap from like 2 years ago
<schweeb> (exaggeration)
<minghua> schweeb: yeah, there are just too many packages and too complicated interactions
<minghua> schweeb: on the other hand, severe bugs are usually solved quite soon
<schweeb> indeed
* schweeb has run unstable for 2 years
<minghua> i don't check them either unless i want to submit a new one
<minghua> and usually I found out it's already reported
<chutwig> hooray i love the turnpike
<Anna> Argh. I've been googling on "dpkg-reconfigure", but at my stage that is not an option yet, I was using IE up to a week ago.... The whole point of me getting Ubuntu was to largely avoid these non GUI things. 
<chutwig> problem, what is
<schweeb> dpkg-reconfigure is menu driven
<minghua> Anna: dpkg-reconfigure is no different than the questions you answered when you installed ubuntu
<minghua> Anna: and if you are not sure, stick with the default answers
<minghua> Anna: just change the monitor part
<Kamion> Anna: while we do aim to free you of this kind of question, you're still beta-testing an as yet not-fully-released new distribution :-)
<Kamion> Anna: so, for now, there are still some things you have to do by hand
<chutwig> linux will be linux
<Cardador> Anna: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<Kamion> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingXautoconfiguration is the set of information we need to get to improve the autoconfiguration
<Kamion> Cardador: not unless you want to go through the spiel above later
<chutwig> the X autoconfig worked well for me
<Cardador> Kamion: you have a point
<chutwig> i had to adjust the refresh rates manually because the video card is really old and at 1280x1024 @ 75 the card's RAMDAC was obviously not up to the task
<chutwig> but putting it back to 60 Hz made everyone happy again and gave me readable text
<_Hiro_> I wish to file a bug report about udev, so as Component I put udev right?
<Anna> I didn't mean to imply I'm unwilling or uninterested to learn Linux, and I certainly don't want to remain a GUI slave any longer than I have to.
<chutwig> heh
<chutwig> i wouldn't call it being a GUI slave
<_Hiro_> hmm it seems to be, it appeared in the list :)
<chutwig> i know my way around the shell but i would still never want to have to use only a console all the time
<terence> Cardador, thanks for the help! :)
<Cardador> np
<Cardador> terence: did i help you? :)
<Cardador> dont remember
<Anna> The part of being newbie which is the most awful is constantly being reminded of ones limitations:-)
<chutwig> everyone's been there at some point
<terence> Cardador: maybe i was using another nick, the vert and horizontal refresh settings anyway
<chutwig> most people still are even if they don't think it
<Cardador> ah ok, so you were rune
<Kamion> Anna: nothing wrong with that, we're trying to produce a desktop distribution after all
<michel_v_> I hate having to use a shell to do something
<michel_v_> when I know I could easily do it in a GUI
<michel_v_> (and I know my way around the shell, thank you very much)
<liff> is there some magic required to get dns-sd stuff working in nautilus?
<chutwig> i like my mac specifically because i know i have the terminal there if i ever want to use it but there's no reason why i should ever HAVE to
<sheinlein> Hi, how can I erase a rewritable CD only using nautilus-cd-burner?
<Anna> I wasn't aware Ubuntu is pre release. 
<Kamion> Anna: not to be market-researchy or anything :-), but how did you find out about us?
<Cardador> quite polished for a pre-release, kudos for the devs
<Anna> Kamion: In a moment of delusion of grandeur I decided to ditch Windows *and* <gasp> try Debian. I tried for a week to install Woody and gave up.
<liff> sheinlein: i think you can only do it when you're writing a new cd
<Anna> I don't exactly remember how I landed on the Ubuntu website.
<tritium> Has anyone by chance tried installing ubuntu's evolution-exchange package on debian sid?
<michel_v_> Anna: I feel your frustration
<punkass> osnews..got me here..
<Anna> But it was like my prayers were answered. An installable Debian
<_Hiro_> do I have to add anything to this bugreport? it's my first bugzilla one ever :| https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1569
<Kamion> Anna: fair enough, we (er, let me put my Debian hat on here) are really trying to put out a release with the new installer RSN, but Ubuntu will probably beat it out the door
<Anna> But I have now ditched Windows actually.
<liff> _Hiro_: what does your /proc/cmdline say?
<_Hiro_> root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<_Hiro_> it's important?
<_Hiro_> I didn't really touch grub, all autogenerated
<Anna> Don't get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with "rising up to the task" and I am burning to become not fluent but at least bring my computing knowledge up to the level of being able to set up a network, host a domain on a server I configure myself and perhaps even write some code.
<Anna> It's a long shot but I've set my mind to it..
<liff> _Hiro_: no, just wondering if it was disabled there but apparently not..
<chutwig> prepare for months of frustration
<Anna> LOL
<zombics> when i tryed to install the NVIDIA driver i got this error: -> The installer has encountered the following error during installation: 'Cannot backup /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1'.  Continue anyway?
<tvon|x31> backup smackup
<tvon|x31> er, shmackup
<zombics> ? :/
<tvon|x31> hrmph, anyways
<zombics> did you talked 2 me?
<Kamion> lib64? are you on amd64?
<tvon|x31> You should be okay, I'd note the error though incase you have issues later (so you can file a bug report)
<Kamion> I didn't think we did an NVIDIA driver for amd64 yet
<sheinlein> liff: thanks, is it generally possible to also burn dvds? 
<sheinlein> liff: I get the following error:
<zombics> Kamion, i downlaoded it from the nvidia site
<sheinlein> liff::-( write failed: Wrong medium type
<sheinlein> :-( media is not formatted or unsupported.
<sheinlein> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h] : Wrong medium type
<sheinlein> /dev/hdb: "Current Write Speed" is 2.0x1385KBps.
<sheinlein> :-[ RESERVE TRACK failed with SK=5h/ASC=24h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error
<sheinlein> /dev/hdb: reserving 362464 blocks, warning for short DAO recording
<sheinlein> /dev/hdb: FEATURE 21h is not on, engaging DAO...
<sheinlein> WARNING: /dev/hdb already carries isofs!
<Kamion> zombics: probably better to contact them about it ...
<zombics> ok.... thx :)
<sheinlein> But I know that my burner can handle DVD-RWs
<Anna> Is there a firewall application I can use on Ubuntu? It would ease my paranoia.
<zombics> where can i find the manul for the nvidia driver?(i remember that it shold be somewhere on my pc
<michel_v_> anna: you can try firestarter
<Kamion> Anna: there are no ports open by default :-)
<michel_v_> it's very newbie-friendly
<michel_v_> hmm
<Kamion> (barring DHCP, I think there was a plan to look into that pre-final but it's not a big deal)
<michel_v_> Ubuntu recognised I had a wifi pcmcia card, it seems
<michel_v_> but it says no wireless peripheral
<Anna> thanks.
<Kamion> michel_v_: what says that?
<michel_v_> oh, the tooltip on the gnome applet
<liff> sheinlein: i've burned one dvd and it worked fine :) did you remember to enable the "empty cd" checkbox when you tried that?
<michel_v_> Kamion: if it helps, my wifi card uses a chipset by Ralink, the 2500 most probably (since it's a 54g card)
<Nonphasis> any idea for getting xmodmap to work in gnome?
<Nonphasis> I mean autoread .Xmodmap and make it stay
<michel_v_> Kamion: maybe it's just a mistranslation and the tooltip meant to say "no available wireless network"
* Nonphasis is currently getting kde
<subterrific> anyone have the link for the industrial firefox theme?
<Anna> Kamion, when there are no open ports, how come you can read this?
<Kamion> Anna: no open listening ports
<Anna> Ah.
<sheinlein> liff: which check box?
<_Hiro_> keyboard selection during install is frustrating
<Kamion> Anna: iptables is included in the base system, but it's not exactly GUI-friendly
<Kamion> _Hiro_: we'll be changing that soon, there's been enough feedback about it that it seems we have to bring back the keyboard configuration screen
<Anna> But if someone knew my IP (like here by clicking on the screen name), couldn't they try to open ports?
<_Hiro_> the fact that it determines locale is a bit of a killer, you get a frankenstein's son language hybrid then
<_Hiro_> please :)
* Nonphasis just can't get around xkb
<Anna> I P address I meant
<chutwig> Anna: how would they open the ports?
<michel_v_> anna: no, they couldn't
<chutwig> there's a difference between inbound and outbound ports
<punkass> zombics: fabbione is wokring on a nvidia-glx package for 64...
<_Hiro_> Kamion that ash shell provided was also a bit weird, it reacts very strange to stuff like backspace
<_Hiro_> I broke out other bootdisks to repair the install
<sivang> is there somewhere on the wiki a how to for netboot install?
<Anna> @chutwig: Well I assume someone technically astute can open ports. But that assumption has been rendered false already..
<chutwig> eh
<Kamion> _Hiro_: it's busybox, not ash
<Anna> I mean, how do hackers (crackers) access other people's computers? Isn't it by opening their ports?
<_Hiro_> Kamion this is a bit specific but I use openvpn to provide me internet over the wireless network, could packages like openvpn be provided on the install disk?
<chutwig> no
<Kamion> Anna: no, it's by exploiting things that are already listening
<chutwig> they use exploits in services that run at a root level, typically
<_Hiro_> it said it created an ash shell on that ram disk
<Kamion> Anna: (generally; it's more complicated than that)
<Kamion> _Hiro_: the text is just a bit out of date, that's all
<Deft> Anna: it's by accessing ports that are open; ie. have a program listening on them
<_Hiro_> I see :)
<marquivon> i've booted from ubuntu's netboot install and reached a stage where it asks for the ubuntu mirror to be entered. i've setup my own debian repository and am using all files from the iso. though i'm able to apt-get update using my own repository in sources.list, but ubuntu not taking that properly
<Kamion> _Hiro_: backspace has always worked for me ...
<_Hiro_> it was too annoying to use anyway...
<chutwig> using a buffer overflow you can push arbitrary things into memory, and that's how exploits most commonly work
<Kamion> marquivon: at the moment the CD image is not a valid repository for use from netboot installs
<_Hiro_> azerty keyboard that I use as querty during your install, maybe that's it ;)
<phlaegel> Anna: an open port has a program listening to it (like a web server). if the web server software has a vulnerability, it can be attacked. 
<Anna> I see. Very interesting
<liff> sheinlein: good point -- it isn't there anymore (just checked)
<Kamion> marquivon: there's a bug open about it; at the moment you need to rsync the rest of the archive down from archive.ubuntulinux.org
<_Hiro_> a real showstopper was grub, it stopped dead at stage1.5
<liff> sheinlein: i mean, there's such a checkbox in gnome2.6 on debian sid, but looks like it's missing here
<marquivon> Kamion: actually it took a long time downloading the CD :-( 
<_Hiro_> turned out the scsi disk was wrongly detected as disk1 when the ata disk was alive (even though BIOS is set to dictate otherwise)
<marquivon> Kamion: if i rsync, then can i save that locally on one debian machine and then setup ubuntu on another machine using those files?
<Kamion> marquivon: you may be able to get away with using the standard archive (not the one you put together from the ISO) before the first reboot, then using your own repository after the first reboot
<_Hiro_> I don't know if it's feasible but a soundcard selection box would rock as well. The auto-detect actually found my BIOS disabled built-in soundcard and placed that as primary card over my SB Live :)
<Kamion> _Hiro_: in general you need to file bugs about this kind of thing :)
<_Hiro_> well, don't know if it's a bug even :P
<Kamion> dubious, I guess
<_Hiro_> it detected and installed and configured AND unmuted it perfectly
<marquivon> marquivon: oh. that means, i should use a mirror first (i.e. the first stage of ubuntu setup) and when it reboots i should specify my own repository?
<_Hiro_> so that's super
<Kamion> it would depend if it's actually possible to tell that it's BIOS-disabled
<Deft> Anna: It's pretty hard to learn a lot from irc, you get many people saying the same thing, but not going into much depth; linux doc project/google are probably more useful
<Kamion> marquivon: yeah
<_Hiro_> and the system does have multiple cards I suppose :P
<_Hiro_> same for the pci vid card, also detected that one
<_Hiro_> it had no monitor so that was weird when X activated that :P
<marquivon> Kamion: i think i can do the first part without any hassles, but how will i specify my own repository in the second stage?
<_Hiro_> live and learn
<_Hiro_> but it's my fault for not taking it out
<Anna> Yes, Deft, I've been browsing those sites as well. 
<chutwig> Anna: really the best way to learn anything is just to mess around with it until it breaks
<_Hiro_> still great that it detected it flawlessly
<ish> Anyone know if there is a reason the sounder list hasn't made it to gmane yet?
<tvon|x31> has it been setup?
<mwh_> Hello, anyone know how to configure ssh to not use a key when doing a remote login?
<Anna> I'm currently using my private box to mess around, but I certainly don't want anything to break;-:-)
<Deft> chutwig: should add a disclaimer to that; surgery for example doesn't fit that method
* michel_v_ wants a filebrowser named Naughtylus that makes it easier to navigate the pr0n on harddrives
<mwh_> like Enter passphrase for key '/home/foo/.ssh/id_rsa':
<chutwig> Deft: learn anything with computers :)
<mwh_> when the key is not needed by the server
<Kamion> marquivon: you might have to ctrl-c, edit /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update, aptitude -y install ~tubuntu-desktop
<mwh_> before I installed a id_rsa to be used with other sites it worked ok
<Kamion> marquivon: probably won't be pretty, though
<_Hiro_> how do you connect to the remote site?
<snadeaben> mwh_: You mean, you want to enter your regular password instead?
<chutwig> i started learning linux pretty quickly when i destroyed red hat 5.2 about ten times in a week
<_Hiro_> you normally have to specify the key with -i option
<mwh_> snadeaben: yes
<phin> hey, i know this is kinda nit picky,  but is there a way to change the way the [ ok ] 's look?
<phin> i kinda like the fedora colors :P
<_Hiro_> hehe
<Kamion> ssh -o 'PubkeyAuthentication no'
<phin> hey there hiro :)
<_Hiro_> hey phin :)
<chutwig> it's just a part of a startup script
<snadeaben> mwh_: on the remote server, make sure there is no entry in the .ssh/id_rsa file matching your computer
<mteira> Hi
<Deft> chutwig: yeah, I got through a good few debian installs before I actually did anything much
<phin> chutwig: ahh ok.
<chutwig> learn the escape commands and the colors and go to town
<marquivon> Kamion: sighs. i've been trying to install ubuntu on 3 machines thru a network and those machines don't have CD drive nor floppy. but they've redhat installed and i wish to replace that. i've reached a long way and now know a little bit setting up repositories, so will end it as well
<chutwig> Deft: linux was miserably unfriendly back then
<Anna> I'm probably a very unusual newbie in the sense that I switched before having gathered knowledge. But I'm very lazy and if I had kept MS I had continued my stagnation. 
<Kamion> marquivon: it's one of my 60 or so bugs to fix :)
<phin> ok one more thing,  will you guys be including the option of using the kdrive server in the next release for lowerend systems?
<chutwig> i think it's better now, but when something breaks, it still breaks just as hard as it did before
<mwh_> snadeaben: there is no such file on the remote server
<marquivon> Kamion: really appreciated all the effort that has gone into it :-)
<mteira> I was thinking about opening two bug reports, but I'm not sure if at this stage of development, they're fair.
<_Hiro_> yeah this is the first distro that'll keep me on debian :)
<chutwig> i like debian, but i kind of prefer rpm over dpkg
<Anna> How long have you been using linux now @chutwig?
<mteira> The first one is about file-roller. I selected some files, right click and create a new compressed archive.
<chutwig> Anna: i guess i started in 1999 or 2000
<Deft> you never relly need to see dpkg, unlike rpm
<subterrific> phin: is kdrive stable?
<chutwig> i'm a mac user now, so i get the positives of unix but i don't have to see it unless i want to
<snadeaben> mwh_: hmm, what files are in the remote hosts ~/.ssh/
<phin> sub: i belive it is
<mteira> I was on desktop, and the temporary files appeared on the desktop. I think this is not very clean. Shouldn't be better to create them on another (temp) directory?
<mwh_> snadeaben: .ssh/auto* are not available
<chutwig> Deft: i like rpm for its signing and verification
<phin> i usually compile it myself
<mwh_> snadeaben: known_hosts(2)
<mteira> Of course, once the final file was created, the temporal files dissapeared.
<mteira> But, anyway, it's a little ugly
<chutwig> and rpm's ability to verify the integrity of everything registered in its database has proven invaluable before
<michel_v_> chutwig: unless you have to killall Mail.app sometimes when it wouldn't close :/
<mteira> Should I open a bug?
<chutwig> michel_v_: i seem to be the only person in the world who doesn't have problems with mail.app
<chutwig> jinx
<phin> i really think it would be a great option for the next release, since ts based on the xorg codebase
<phin> for us with lowerend machines
<Deft> chutwig: I think that's about the archives rather than dpkg itself; I think it is possible...
<snadeaben> mwh_: hmm.... strange. If you haven't uploaded your public key to the server, it shouldn't ask for passphrase but password instead
<Deft> not that that helps much
<chutwig> Deft: the signing would need to go into the archives, yeah
<mwh_> snadeaben: yes, that would be nice if it did but it does not :(
<Kamion> mteira: yep
<chutwig> being able to execute rpm -Va or whatever it is that verifies the entire package database and everything installed from it is a dpkg matter, though 
<mteira> Kamion: OK.
<mteira> The other one.
<Kamion> chutwig: dpkg has md5sums files (see debsums)
<mteira> I'm not sure if this is a nautilus issue.
<snadeaben> mwh_: are you the admin of the remote host - have you set up the sshd server on it, I mean?
<Kamion> chutwig: they aren't quite in every package, but they're in most of them
<chutwig> plus dpkg pisses me off now because it sucks at recovering from botched installs
<mteira> But when you copy a file from a remote host in the network, to your desktop, and nautilus is able to show a miniature (snapshot), it's recreated a lot of times. 
<mteira> This is because the file is changing all the time.
<_Hiro_> you can use synaptic to try and repair it
<chutwig> "these packages got corrupted when the computer crashed but you can't remove them even with -P because the scripts also got corrupted and i refuse to allow you to resolve the issue in any way"
<snadeaben> mwh_: What if you in fact enter the passphrase for your key, does it let you log in?
<phin> anyway, either way, this is my first install of ubuntu and its kicking ass!
<chutwig> i had to format to fix that fun time
<mteira> So, it flashes between the clock icon and the still incomplete content.
<_Hiro_> me too, few minor details but otherwise super
<_Hiro_> much better than RH & co
<mteira> Kamion: What about this one?
<Kamion> the standard approach is to fiddle with the maintainer scripts that are causing errors; it's quite possible to recover without formatting
<mwh_> snadeaben: no
<Kamion> dpkg could certainly do with a --force-continue-on-maintscript-error or something though
<chutwig> yeah
<Kamion> mteira: I don't know, I'm afraid
<chutwig> i thought the issue had been solved when it said it was going to pull the faulty packages from the repository again but then it bombed out and i gave up
<mwh_> I have some trouble installing libgtkspell-dev-2.0.5-3, I have libgtkspell0-2.0.7-1 installed and when I try to install the dev package with synaptic I get a conflict
<mteira> Kamion: Perhaps I have explained it really wrong.
<Kamion> chutwig: usually you want to edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/<whatever>.postrm, that's the main one that tends to cause an issue
<snadeaben> mwh_: on the client machine you're logging in from, is there a id_rsa.pub file in your $HOME/.ssh?
<Kamion> mteira: I don't know an awful lot about the desktop, I'm afraid
<chutwig> Kamion: i shall note it for future reference
<mteira> Kamion: Thanks anyway.
<mwh_> Dependencies: libgtkspell0 but 2.0.7-1 is to be installed
<phin> is adding kdrive to the next release something i would probly be better off bringing up in the mailing list?
<mwh_> snadeaben: no
<Kamion> chutwig: mind you, if there were a --force-continue-on-maintscript-error or whatever then it would certainly be abused, people would hose their systems and then file bugs ...
<mwh_> snadeaben: maybe thats the problem
<chutwig> Kamion: i don't doubt it
<chutwig> i think it would be avoidable with better error recovery on dpkg's part
<Kamion> people have been known to use --force-all in the past, which is just really scary; that allows dpkg to do things like replacing directories with files
<chutwig> it seems to have a tendency to crap itself when things go wrong
<Kamion> chutwig: it's very good for everything except the postrm
<plovs> phin, why would you like to have kdrive? I used it and it is not *that* special 
<michel_v_> hmm
<chutwig> i guess i'm just a slave to rpm :)
<snadeaben> mwh_: I dont know why it requires you to enter a passphrase... Maybe you can setup sshd to not accept logins only using passwords, but to require a keypair login
<michel_v_> where are the Vino prefs in Ubuntu?
<michel_v_> I'm trying to get prefs on remote vnc
<phin> plovs: when your on a k6-2 300 it is
<snadeaben> mwh_:  you know how to generate a new keypair?
<mwh_> snadeaben: when I put my id_rsa.pub file there then it works :o)
<michel_v_> nevermind, found it
<tvon|x31> ssh-keygen
<Kamion> michel_v_: Computer -> Desktop Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<mwh_> snadeaben: in the client .ssh dir that is
<mwh_> snadeaben: thanks for your help :o)
<mwh_> now back to my dependencies problem
<schweeb> if it asks for a passphrase to use the key, that means you encoded it w/ a passphrase
<Kamion> phin: we'll be doing X.org stuff in Hoary, yes, not absolutely sure whether it'll be kdrive or debrix or what
<phin> ok, i figured it would be nice to atleast offer it as an option :)
<snadeaben> mwh_: Yep, that's what I thought. np :)
<phin> i think i will bring it up on the mailinglist so its not forgeten :P
<chutwig> i want to get a less crappy computer to run linux on, but that doesn't really seem to be in the cards, since i'm really goddamn poo
<chutwig> r
<Anna> I'm happy you added the "r"
<snadeaben> I could have sworn I saw unrar/rar available for install earlier, but now I can't seem to find it in synaptic? Is it correct that unrar is not available?
<chutwig> i live to serve
<mwh_> can anyone replicate the error im getting? ie can anyone here install libgtkspell-dev from synaptic
<plovs> phin, how much memory do you have
<Cardador> snadeaben: get it from debian
<mwh_> im using only the supported archives
<phin> plovs: 64
<Anna> I was attempting humor. 
<chutwig> i don't get jokes
<Deft> what's white and can't climb trees?
<tory> buttwig
<Anna> Me neither, and I'm usually the only one laughing at mine.
<snadeaben> Cardador: I just add debian repositories to my apt/sources.list or what? Forgive my ignorance, I'm totally new to apt, having been a faithful Mandrake follower for many years :)
<chutwig> tory: jmp up my butt
<tory> o rly
<plovs> phin, that's not very much maybe you shouldn't use gnome then
<chutwig> snadeaben: it's better to uncomment the universe lines in there already and rerun apt-get update
<schweeb> there's "rar-2.80" in main....
<phin> well, i dont
<schweeb> unrar is a separate program from rar entirely (and not as featureful)
<snadeaben> chutwig: Did that, but it still doesn't find it apparently... let me try again... maybe I'm just a total tool
<phin> i use blackbox
<phin> thou i am thinking of using gnome -nautilus, just to see
<phin> and i found out how to change the colors on the startup stuff,  /lib/lsb/init-functions :)
<plovs> phin, what I didn't like about kdrive is that (as far as I can tell) the refreshrate 60hz is, after an hour it will make your eyes fall out
<phin> i use lcd
<phin> :)
<phin> i just think it would be a nice option from the start
<plovs> phin, ah, then t might be ok, what graphiccard?
<phin> since no other distro's offer it
<phin> a neomagic 256
<phin> its a small k6-300 laptop i use for lite browsing and coding
<phin> i still have alot of use out of it, so i like to milk it for all its worth
<plovs> phin, well it is a small package, you should maybe ask on ubuntu-devel
<phin> plovs i plan to.  thanks :)
<plovs> phin, I use a p133 laptop, so 300 is *wow*
<phin> hehe
<phin> you should look into kdrive
<phin> its pretty nice
<phin> a vast improvement in speed 
<phin> its designed for the 486 market.
<plovs> phin, I used it on my desktop, my laptop is not vesa-compliant :(
<phin> :-(
<snadeaben> Further on the unrar problem: After adding universe to sources.list (uncommenting the lines already there), and running apt-get update and apt-get install unrar, I get this: Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<snadeaben> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<snadeaben> is only available from another source
<snadeaben> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<Ann1> Oops.
<_Hiro_> welkom :)
<Ann1> No it's me, Anna;-)
<michel_v_> hmm
<_Hiro_> yes I know
<Ann1> I don't know what happened
<chutwig> willkommen
<michel_v_> my wifi card uses a driver that is not packaged for ubuntu (driver is free but not redistributable it seems)
<Ann1> How did you know I'm German?
<_Hiro_> you can do /nick Anna and your name will change again
<chutwig> i didn't
<_Hiro_> you're dutch
<michel_v_> is it possible with ubuntu to compile a module for it and then use the driver?
<_Hiro_> adsl.zonnet.nl
<Ann1> No, I live in Holland, but I'm German
<_Hiro_> right? :P
<Ann1> yes
<phin> nice
<phin> i changed the color of the * and the [ ok ]  and the [ fail ] 
<phin> :)
<phin> <- nerd
<_Hiro_> those fails are a bit bizar :/
<chutwig> obwohl wenn du deutsch bist knnen wir dieses kanal sehr international machen
<_Hiro_> I get a lot of fails for something called pcieh which I assume is for pci express?
<chutwig> oder was, mein deutsch ist kaputt
<phin> adding root is easy as well
<plovs> phin, what did you change, you wrote it down but it scrolled of my screen
<phin> i just sudo passwd root
<phin> /lib/lsb/init-functions
<Ann1> -diesen- Kanal, but otherwise your German is far from kaputt
<_Hiro_> I use that root terminal it's nice
<chutwig> diesen, whatever
<phin> Hiro: old dog, new tricks.. blah blah
<phin> :)
<sladen> phin: though I don't recommend it as you loose all the advantages of sudo
<chutwig> we had the bright idea of getting rid of all that grammatical gender crap centuries ago
<Ann1> Who is we?
<_Hiro_> even the terminal isn't a problem you know
<_Hiro_> just get screen
<phin> sladen: maybe i will slowly adapt, as it is right now its more of a frustration :(
<chutwig> we being all english speakers
<_Hiro_> sudo screen bash    :P
<Ann1> Ah.
<schweeb> or sudo su, _Hiro_ 
<schweeb> or sudo -s
<_Hiro_> ah I didn't know that :o
<Deft> english got rid of all the grammar sadly
<Deft> now we just string any old words together and hope
<chutwig> english has lots of grammar, as any foreigner will attest
<plovs> phin, thanks
<phin> plovs: np
<Deft> yes, we have a grammar rule for almost every word
<phin> http://www.shelluser.net/~giles/bashprompt/prompts/flex.html
<phin> that site gave me all the color codes i needed
<crimsun> english is insane
<_Hiro_> hell no, we as foreigners just make words up like color instead of colour ;)
<Ann1> Actually I'm a European nationalist who likes to see a Europe of provinces with nation-states dissolved. 
<WW> http://www.ucl.ac.uk/internet-grammar/
<mteira> :)
<_Hiro_> and since we're foreign you must pity us
<mteira> No rules in english, any rule has 1000 exceptions.
<chutwig> english is a pretty miserable language to learn
<plovs> phin, nice
<mteira> That's not a rule.
<felixdz> For the Dutch speakers out there. I have put knoppix to the harddisk on my neighbors computer. She has no Internet connection yet.
<mteira> There's no a phonetic vs alphabetic logical binding.
<chutwig> there is, but it's sort of twisted
<_Hiro_> haha nukular vs nuclear you mean? ;)
<felixdz> she is Dutch. My question is if I install ubuntu choosing Dutch as the language will it install open office in Dutch?
<crimsun> "nukuler"
<crimsun> we love geedub
<mteira> More or less.
<_Hiro_> you may need to install the openoffice dutch language pack
<_Hiro_> but gnome will be in dutch
<mteira> In spanish one letter always sounds the same.
<mteira> Well, most of times. :)
<chutwig> that's because spanish isn't creative like english
<Deft> Esperanto for everyone!
<michel_v_> hmm
<mteira> chutwig: Sure. :)
<gommans> Silly question. Are there plans for a forum?
<chutwig> i do linguistics at school anyway
<phin> plov: brb ima reboot and test, i will let you know the results! :)
<michel_v_> is there a simple way to install and run sshd on ubuntu?
<chutwig> english has a whole lot of vowels
<mteira> Deft: :)
<chutwig> michel_v_: apt-get install ssh
<crimsun> spanish isn't creative?!
<felixdz> Sounds like I should wait until she has her Internet connection to change her Office. She is in her 70's.
<michel_v_> besides apt-get install ssh and then CONFIG FILE HELL? :)
<snadeaben> hmm... can anyone install unrar from apt? Apparently it isn't in there anymore...
<mteira> chutwig: Only 5 vowels in spanish?
<Ann1> No, we don't need esperanto, we just learn deaf peoples sign language
<mteira> crimsun: I disagree.
<chutwig> what config file hell?
<crimsun> snadeaben: use rar e ...
<chutwig> mteira: probably more, definitely more if you count diphthongs
<chutwig> but not as many as english
<felixdz> Just got her used to KDE. Still she had no bad windoze habits to get rid of!
<crimsun> snadeaben: or use the free unrar that's in pool now (but it won't expand v3.x archives)
<Ann1> That would make interesting fonts (animated gifs of people) <chuckle>
<mteira> chutwig: For me, a diphthong are two vowels bind.
<mteira> s/bind/bound
<schweeb> michel_v_: what are you talking about? config file hell for ssh?
<schweeb> ...
<chutwig> mteira: yes, or a vowel with a glide
<mteira> A glide. What's that?
<chutwig> [w]  or [j]  in transcription
<mteira> chutwig: Sorry, but my english is really short.
<Deft> like an accent, but not
<chutwig> they're half-vowels
<masticator> ok
<masticator> so I got my ubuntu up
<masticator> why doesnt it let me log on as root
<masticator> I can get into synaptic as root
<chutwig> root's disabled, use sudo
<masticator> but I cant SU or log in from the GDM as root
<masticator> sudo? ok
<michel_v_> schweeb, chutwig: hmm, forgot the default config file is OK :p
<schweeb> yea...
<Ann1> I'll be signing off now. Good night.
<masticator> sudo, not su?
<chutwig> sudo is for performing individual commands as root
<plovs> how can I change the language gnome uses?
<felixdz> If you want a root password: sudo passwd root
<chutwig> you can get a root shell with sudo -s
<schweeb> it asks you like 2 questions... like "do you want to run the sshd server"
<schweeb> and then just works
<chutwig> i personally think it's a better idea to leave the root account disabled
<masticator> ok, now for the nvidia accelerated drivers
<Kamion> michel_v_: /whois masticator 
<Kamion> oops!
<masticator> to install that you need kernel source
<mteira> Humm, you can always write 'sudo bash' 
<Kamion> michel_v_: ignore that :-)
<masticator> because it has to recompile the driver against the kernel
<mteira> So, you will have a root terminal, won't you?
<felixdz> Great got k3b working in ubuntu. Had to run from Run Application menu in gnome. Is there a way to get my k programs automagically into gnome?
<Kamion> masticator: that's a bit smoother on i386, I believe; work still remains to bring amd64 up to par
<snadeaben> crimsun: I'm sorry but I cant find either... 
<masticator> what is the exact kernel being used on ubuntu
<masticator> cause I can just shove the kernel.org stuff into /usr/src
<masticator> any ubuntu staffers on the channel now?
<Deft> masticator: there is a kernel source package in the ubuntu archive
<masticator> deft: thanky
<masticator> so just apt-get install kernel-source ?
<felixdz> Got to go. TTFN
<masticator> I write for linux magazine, am working on an article on the various debian variants out now
<WW> masticator: I may have missed an earlier message.  Does Kamion's comment mean you are using amd64?
<masticator> yeah I am using the AMD version
<Deft> masquerade: use synaptic, search for the linux-source-<version> package
<masticator> I had to rip out a gig of ram to make the system boot
<masticator> lol
<plovs> masticator, if all you want is nvidia install nvidia-glx
<Kamion> masticator: it's linux-source-2.6.8.1
<masquerade> Deft, wrong person?
<Kamion> plovs: currently that package is only available on i386, not amd64
<masticator> plovs: but the changes to the xconfig file need to be made manually right
<Kamion> masticator: staffers> yes, hello
<masticator> yeah I better download teh kernel.org source then
<plovs> masticator, yes 
<masticator> 2.6.8.1 is screwy though
<masticator> it breaks cdrecord
<masticator> dvd burning doesnt work 
<Mithrandir> masticator: sudo su - ; then it works
<Kamion> masticator: I was under the impression we'd patched most of those problems
<plovs> Kamion, I mentally ignored masticator is so lucky he has an amd64 :)
<Deft> masquerade: yes, not enough tab presses, sorry
<terence> how can i get mplayer or xine in ubuntu?
<masticator> will I break stuff if I add any debian sources to this thing?
<plovs> xine is in universe, mplayer isn't
<Deft> terence: totem-xine is in the universe repository
<masticator> is KDE in universe?
<Kamion> masticator: we advise using the 'universe' component instead, which is basically Debian compiled against warty
<Kamion> masticator: yes
<masticator> ok, I will do that
<plovs> masticator, depends on the repositary, mplayer and java doesn't break anything
<terence> Deft: whats the source to the universe rep ?
<Kamion> masticator: I believe that SG_IO-safe-commands-2.dpatch fixes the CD burning problems
<Kamion> terence: look in /etc/apt/sources.list, it's there but commented out
<masticator> in ubuntu there is no concept of stable/testing/unstable right
<Kamion> masticator: not in the same way
<terence> Kamion: thanks
<Tomcat_> There's "usable" and CVS I think. :o
<Kamion> masticator: when warty is released, we'll open up a development repository called hoary, which will be branched off Debian sid
<masticator> I like what you guys did with the debian installer
<Kamion> thanks
<Deft> terence: synaptic has a repository selection dialog
<Tomcat_> What did they do with the Debian installer? :D
<masticator> are you guys gonna use Progeny's anaconda stuff?
<Kamion> masticator: probably not, at least not by default; it's not really all that flexible
<plovs> Tomcat_, they took out half of the questions and it still installs fine
<masticator> thats too bad, its pretty
<Tomcat_> Well okay. :)
<Kamion> masticator: we'll be doing work on a graphical version of debian-installer instead
<Tomcat_> One of these is "use UTC for hardware clock", which I still find askable :)
<masticator> graphical debian-installer?
<michel_v_> hmm, how should I go about compiling the Ralink module for my kernel and insmod it, on ubuntu?
<Kamion> (in cooperation with debian-installer upstream, obviously)
<jo> Kamion: nice!
<Tomcat_> But it's good, yeah.
<Kamion> Tomcat_: I have a bug open about that, we'll be asking that if there are other operating systems on the disk
<michel_v_> (also, when I got that done, will ubuntu automatically load the module?)
<masticator> aright I gotta go do some hacking and slashing, be back in a bit
<michel_v_> (ralink rt2500.ko is the module for my wifi pcmcia card)
<masticator> driver compilation time
<Kamion> masticator: p.s. linux-headers-* should be sufficient for driver compilation, you shouldn't need the whole source ...
<Kamion> masticator: current daily CD builds include the linux-headers packages
<masticator> ok will try downloading tht
<Tomcat_> Kamion: Yeah, I think I filed the bug ;)
<masticator> that nvidia installer is a picky nicky though
<plovs> what is the url of bugzilla?
<_Hiro_> bugzilla.ubuntu.com  :)
<schweeb> https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org
<Kamion> plovs: see the topic of this channel
<_Hiro_> ?
<plovs> Kamion, doh, it is late 
<_Hiro_> oof I thought I submitted to the wrong buzilla :s
<terence> i need something in ubuntu that can play .wmv
<Tomcat_> omfg.
<Tomcat_> terence: Windows? :D
<jo> I think I found a bug in Evolution, but I'm not sure. Check this out: http://lumumba.luc.ac.be/jo/temp/pics/evolution_check_every_x_minutes.png
<michel_v_> terence: totem, but with the xine backend most probably
<jo> it's in Dutch
<terence> i got every xine and totem package installed
<_Hiro_> jo and what's your locale?
<snadeaben> Jo: Yes, if it's in dutch, it most certainly is a bug ;)
<jo> it's Dutch
<jo> that's not the problem :)
<jo> as you can see the sentence "Automatisch controleren op nieuwe post, iedere ..." is repeated at the bottom... It means "check for new mail every ... minutes"
<jo> I'm from Flanders, Belgium so I speak Dutch :-)
<jo> this happens when you create a new account using the druid.. Does this occur with other languages as well?
<snadeaben> jo: ye, that does look strange... the dutch I mean... :) No seriously, that doesn't look right - I set up an account last night, and there wasn't that repetition in my version, I'm sure
<jo> snadeaben: and what's your locale?
<snadeaben> locale is danish i think, I used the english version though
<jo> Should I file this to ubuntu's bugzilla, or should I address the Dutch translation team?
<snadeaben> jo: Good question... I'd go with the translation team first, me thinks
<terence> anyone got mplayer on ubuntu ?
<kolya> 'lo all
<jo> terence: maybe you could try ftp.nerim.net's packages, they might break stuff though -> http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer2.html
<terence> thanks
<jo> snadeaben: thanks, I'll send them a mail..
<jo> np
<phin> plov: make sure you make a backup of that file, or you'll be sitting like how i wa for a moment :P
<plovs> phin, linux is made for that :)
<phin> :-D
<plovs> terence, I have mplayer and it works ok
<phin> the best i could do is change the ok to green
<phin> oh well
<phin> i'll havta study fedoras or something and get a better idea on howto do it
<plovs> phin, that is already quite nice, it is easier to see, I liked that about fedora
<phin> yep, if i had a running copy i would mess with it now.
<plovs> phin, use qemu to install it
<phin> hmm
<jo> snadeaben: I mailed it to the translation team..
<snadeaben> jo: alright, hopefully it will be fixed soon
<mteira> One question, please.
<mteira> I've connected my mp3 player
<mteira> It was mounted automatically as sda1.
<mteira> When I erase some songs, no more free space was available.
<mteira> I fired a gnome-terminal and went into the /media/sda1
<mteira> And found a .Trash-mteira folder with all the files I erased.
<mteira> Well, is there any gui-way to real erase files on a remobable media?
* mteira loads his bug-gun
<Deft> mteira: if you use the delete command, they aren't put in the trash
<mteira> Deft: I used the delete key.
<Deft> if you go to nautilus prefs, there's an option to show a full delete in the menu
<mteira> Deft: Anyway, is there any way to erase that files in the hidden folder?
<Deft> or else you just need to empty the trash
<mteira> Deft: But, there'not in the conventional trash.
<Deft> you can show hidden folders, but that's a pretty long away around
<mteira> Deft: And my trash applet didn't show files inside.
<Deft> hmm, anyway, you can delete fully and skip the trash altogether in future, just enable the option
<mteira> Deft: I mean that there should be a graphical-intuitive way to erase that files in the trash of the remobable media.
<mteira> removable.
<Deft> well, there is if you fully delete, and don't use move to trash... hang on, just going to try
<mteira> Deft: I agree with that.
<jo> Deft, mteira: something similar -> I moved a text file to my USB stick, and saw it appear two times. The file was named TODO, and there was a "TODO" and "todo" created. Maybe this has something to do with fat or vfat?
<mteira> Deft: But, in case I use the trash...
<mteira> Deft: I get disoriented. My mp3 player was full, but no file was shown in the file window.
<Deft> first try, the deleted files show up in wastebasket normally, you might have found a bug maybe...
<mteira> Deft: OK. I'll try again.
<mteira> Deft: Perhaps the icon didn't got updated.
<mteira> I'm now copying a new directory of songs. When finished I will try to delete a file using the del key.
<Slackeerb> Hello I just installed ubuntu, and so fars its the BESt distro ive tryed. Everything seems up to date except firefox. The version of firefox on here is 9.3. Could anyone help me upgrade it? =)
<michel_v_> is 'linux-source' the package with the source of the currently running kernel in ubuntu?
<crimsun> yes.
<mteira> Is firefox 1.0 planned in Ubuntu?
<michel_v_> Slackeerb: you aren't missing much, 1.0PR isn't SO MUCH of an improvement :)
<jo> Slackeerb: I heard they'll update it before the final release of warty
<mteira> I mean in a short time .
<mteira> What's the name warty supposed to mean?
<phin> warts
<Slackeerb> michel_V_,jo: thx. I like 1.0 thow. =). I use to use it on mandrake.
<Deft> mteira: it seems to always show in wastebasket for me; you might like to talk to jdub about it though, it could be improved
<phin> or you could read the faq like everyone else :P
<mwh_> umh I have installed some programs from src into /usr/local .. and I was wondering how I can use the translations for them?
<nksen> hm. my installation always hangs up while copying. the first time it hang up with 'xscreensaver', now with 'spdf-common'. the disc is cleanly readable by another OS on the same drive. any suggestions?
<Slackeerb> and is there a guide to installing java? I looked around on the wiki site but i got a bit confused. heh
<jo> Slackeerb: Debian Sid doesn't have firefox 1.0 PR either, so I haven't tried it yet..
<jo> Slackeerb: the Debian java faq maybe?
<Deft> in fact...
<nksen> err, ubuntu is based on debian?
<Deft> jdub: Thoughts on deleting from removable media/drives?
<Slackeerb> jo: its pretty cool. It can auto install macromedia flash.
<mteira> Deft: OK. 
<mteira> Deft: Now, I've erase a file into the removable media using the del key.
<mteira> Deft: The wastebasket icon didn't change.
<jo> Slackeerb: I heard about the plugin improvements indeed. Will have a hard time installing quicktime though :-p
<Deft> open it anyway
<mteira> Deft: Moving the mouse over the icon, it shows "No items in trash"
<mteira> Deft: But opening it, it shows the erased file.
<mteira> Deft: So, it seems a bug. A little bug.
<Slackeerb> jo: we can just install mplayer. And mplayer plugin. =)
<Deft> mteira: yeah, you want to report that?
<mteira> Deft: Right clicking on the applet, the Empty trash option is not selectable.
<mteira> Deft: Of course.
<jo> Slackeerb: I know :-) I was just kidding...
<mteira> Deft: I want to help
<mteira> Deft: Really like ubuntu.
<Deft> cool, would be good if you could see if it affects the nautilus trash icon as well
<mteira> Deft: I'm going to fill a bug report.
<michel_v_> hmm
<Slackeerb> jo: lol k. How would i go about installing mplayer on ubuntu anyways? Its easy on mandrake.
<jo> try the debian-marillat repository
<michel_v_> can I take a ndiswrapper-source*.deb (from Debian unstable, I guess), and just use it on ubuntu?
<jo> http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer2.html
<michel_v_> (it's used to build some kernel modules)
<Slackeerb> jo: thx
<Deft> mteira: or just tell me the bug number when your done, I can test it out
<jo> Slackeerb, np
<mteira> Deft: OK.
<mteira> Deft: Give me a pair of minutes.
<Slackeerb> jo: i dont see the mplayer plugin on here. But mplayer is downloading. =)
<empop> does anybody know if you can erase cd-rw's in nautilus?
<jo> Slackeerb, try mozilla-mplayer
<Slackeerb> jo: thx. The mplayer in apt doesnt support quicktime?
<jo> try w32codecs
<mteira> Deft: The bug number is 1575
<mteira> Deft: Thanks.
<Slackeerb> jo: thx again lol
<mteira> empop: You can.
<jo> Slackeerb, np again :-)
<mteira> empop: The problem is that the cd gets mounted once inserted.
<mteira> I filed a bug about that.
<empop> mteira: yah, i saw that
<empop> mteira: though i couldn't see how to unmount without ejecting
<tritium> mteira, can't you change your gnome-volume-manager settings to prevent that?
<mteira> [Bug 1234]  Automatic mounting interferes with {CD-,DVD{+,-}}RW writing
<mteira> empop: Same here.
<Deft> tritium: but generally you want it mounted automatically...
<Chriffer> But a umount and erase feature wouldnt suck
<empop> agreed
<mteira> tritium: The idea is that it could be erase anyway.
<mteira> tritium: The idea is that it could be erased anyway.
<mteira> tritium: Being automatically umounted before, of course.
<tritium> I see what you mean.
<mteira> BTW, I was able to erase it with a little workaround.
<Deft> does it eject when you unmount it manually?
<mteira> Deft: Manually? I suppose it doesn't
<mteira> Deft: But you have to make it manually.
<empop> mteira: please do tell
<mteira> empop: What I wanted was to write new content on a yet written CDRW
<mteira> empop: I prepared the compilation with no cd in the unit
<mteira> empop: So, nautilus-cd-burner asks you for a CD.
<phin> openbox rocks with gnome :)
<phin> so snappy
<mteira> empop: I put the CDRW into
<mteira> empop: And it got written.
<mteira> empop: But then, there were some problems because it also got mounted.
<mteira> empop: And I had to umount it manually.
<empop> mteira: yeah it got mounted for me too
<jo> snadeaben, the translation team made an error, they'll fix it for Evolution 2.0.1 :-)
<michel_v_> ugh
<empop> mteira: i can do it manually, but its a pain
<vincent> I just finish to install ubuntu it works really well
<vincent> thanks to all developers !
<vincent> but...
<michel_v_> I apt-get linux-source, then when I try to tar -xjvf the resulting .tar.bz2 in /usr/src, it tells me no such file or directory, for every item in the archive
<vincent> tou really need to add eagle-usb to main
<michel_v_> ah, sudo
<vincent> it's a pain to install it by hands
<michel_v_> forgot
<mwh_> umh synaptics tells me that there is no access to my cdrom repository, which is wird since I have the cdrom mounted
<Slackeerb> hey jo when i start mplayer i get this error "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<Zappa_> anyone care to help me get my wireless pcmcia card working? it's showing up in iwconfig but not ifconfig
<WW> I just tried printing the test page for my printer, and the output appears to be shifted down about 3/4 in.
<mteira> Oh, no, a bug storm
<WW> Any ideas how to adjust this?
<Zappa_> i hope you brought your bugbrella
<Deft> WW: paper size?
<WW> US Letter
<mteira> Zappa_: :)
<Zappa_> i'm impressed so far
<Zappa_> almost everything was configured correctly during install
<Zappa_> on my laptop as well
<michel_v_> hmm
<Deft> Zappa_: is that using ifconfig -a?
<michel_v_> I need the currently running kernel's .config
<michel_v_> how can I find it in ubuntu?
<michel_v_> (I got 'linux-source' but the archive didn't bring a .config)
<Deft> WW: what do you get from running paperconf (if it's installed)
<ish> /boot/config....
<Zappa_> Deft: ifconfig -a and it shows up
<subterrific> michel_v_: /boot/config
<michel_v_> ah, yeah
<michel_v_> I got used to checking in /proc, that's why I forgot /boot :)
<Zappa_> Deft: i edited my /etc/network/interfaces and added lines for eth1
<michel_v_> thanks
<mteira> Oh, a lot of packages got updated.
<Deft> Zappa_: it's not configured then; ifconfig <whatever> up will bring it up if it can
<Zappa_> Deft: now on boot it just tries to get a DHCP address for a while and fails
<mteira> nautilus-cd-burner, libnautilus-2.2, ...
<Zappa_> yeah i know but it won't bring it up
<subterrific> Zappa_: why didn't you use the gui to setup networking?
<WW> Deft: paperconf is not installed.
<subterrific> it does everything for you
<mteira> Is there any chance to know what changes are included in this versions?
<Zappa_> the gui crashes on it
<Zappa_> wel, locks up
<Zappa_> notebook:/home/andrew# ifconfig eth1 up
<Zappa_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<jo> Slackeerb, try mplayer-fonts
<WW> Deft: ... and I don't see paperconf in Synaptic.  Is it part of another package?
<Slackeerb> jo: you rule. lol
<Deft> WW: probably, my ubuntu box is turned off I'm afraid
<jo> Slackeerb, hope it works
<Slackeerb> jo: it did. But mozilla-mplayer didnt.
<Zappa_> i know something is up because the lights on the card itself aren't lit up
<Deft> Zappa_: does iwconfig show everything it should, essid etc?
<WW> Deft: looks like libpaper-utils has it
<Zappa_> yes it shows all the settings i put in /etc/network/interfaces
<jo> Slackeerb, hmm, might have something to do with ubuntu then. You could try making a soft symlink from the mozilla plugins dir to the firefox plugins dir.. Otherwise: no idea :-) These packages will probably get added to universe in the future
<Zappa_> eth1      NOT READY!  ESSID:"
<Deft> Zappa_: does iwscan list the AP?
<Zappa_> etc.
<Deft> iwlist scan even
<Zappa_> says no scan results
<Slackeerb> jo: ok thx. Universe is a collection of ubuntu packages right?
<Kamion> Slackeerb: it's a collection of most of Debian main compiled against Ubuntu
<Slackeerb> kamion: is this alreadu added to my aptget source?
<Slackeerb> already*
<jo> Slackeerb, nope...
<jo> Just add "universe" after main and restricted in your sources
<Deft> Zappa_: you might want to check the driver then; run modprobe -r <driver>, then modrobe <driver> and see if dmesg shows anything
<jo> it's easy to do with Syntaptic
<Kamion> Slackeerb: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list, but commented out.
<Kamion> Slackeerb: note that universe is totally unsupported
<Slackeerb> Kamion: whats so special about universe? (sorry for the newbness)
<Kamion> (so if it breaks, you get to keep both pieces :-))
<Zappa_> ohh
<Kamion> Slackeerb: universe is basically the set of everything we didn't decide to take for our smaller set of supported packages
<Zappa_> prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3890'
<Zappa_> eth1: could not upload firmware ('isl3890')
<Zappa_> i think we have an answer
<WW> Deft: OK, paperconf is now installed.
<Deft> Zappa_: ok, you can download the firmware from prism54.org
<Slackeerb> Kamion: so in other words should i leave it be? lol
<Zappa_> yeah
<jo> Slackeerb, do it on your own risk I would say :-)
<Zappa_> deft: thank you for your help
<mteira> See you. Thanks for all, folks.
<WW> Deft: ... and running paperconf print a4.  Also, /etc/papersize contains a4.
<Slackeerb> jo: you guys r confuseing me. I dont understand lol. If i do add universe to my apt source will I have the lastest packages or what?
<jo> Slackeerb, you'll have the packages Ubuntu doesn't officially support
<Kamion> Slackeerb: it's nothing to do with latest, more "different"
<Deft> WW: not sure that adds up to 3/4 of an inch in any way, but it's worth changing; there's probably a nice GUI way to do
<jo> That includes some of the packages from Sid yes
<Zappa_> Deft: do you know where I'm supposed to put the firmware file?
<Slackeerb> jo.Kamion: im going to just leave it be. My system is runnign great. =)
<jo> Ok, i'll probably let Kamion explain, I just installed Ubuntu the day before yesterday :-D
<Deft> /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware I think, there should be instructions
<Slackeerb> Kamion: is there a ubuntu guide to installing java?
<Kamion> Slackeerb: re universe, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<Kamion> Slackeerb: not that I know of yet
<Zappa_> haha
<Zappa_> it connected to my neighbours wireless network
<Zappa_> stupid thing :x
<WW> Deft: Changing /etc/papersize to letter didn't fix it.
<jeedee> anyone flawlessly installed ubuntu on a laptop?
<Zappa_> i only had two minor issues
<Deft> WW: the little printer applet thing should be able to change paper size, just right click on the printer icon
<Chriffer> Yes my laptop works just fine
<jo> Anyone tried on an Acer laptop?
<jeedee> On a emachines laptop it has been trouble after trouble
<WW> Deft: little printer applet thing?  I'm looking at Computer->System Configuration->Printing, and then editing the properties of the printer.
<Deft> yeh
<WW> Deft: I've selected US Letter in the tabs Paper and Advanced.
<Mitario> hey everyone
<jeedee> Im not really lucky, grub not working without config fixes on the laptop, then random freezes, grub hangs at loading stage on desktop and kernel not found on another desktop
<jo> jeedee: aww.. Have you had issues with "plain" Debian too?
<jeedee> Nope
<Zappa_> reboot
<jeedee> I guess it's all about grub, I might install grub from another distro then load ubuntu without installing a bootloader
<plovs> jeedee, or try lilo
<jeedee> I need to find a live cd that let me install lilo since my floppy drive is dead :)
<schweeb> jeedee: use a knoppix disk to put grub on the mbr
<schweeb> or sysresccd or similar
<jeedee> ok thank you
<jo> I'm going to sleep, bye!
#ubuntu 2004-10-03
<plovs> I *really like this distro this is the first time I had a completely working mono-install without any problems
<sabdfl> plovs: is mono in universe?
<violajack> has anyone here had problems with an ibook waking from sleep?
<azeem> sabdfl: yes, but severly outdated AFAIK
<sabdfl> if you can arrange someone to upload fresh packages, i'm sure mdz will consider them
<sabdfl> night all
<plovs> sabdfl, it is in: deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<Kamion> plovs: he just left, send mail to ubuntu-devel I think
<plovs> Kamion, ah well, good for him, we should be asleep not pounding keyboards
<jordi> hey neuro
<azeem> jordi: heh, just thought the same
<Mithrandir> hi jordi
<jordi> hi
<azeem> but judging from the host, I doubt it's *the* neuro
<jordi> 00:10 [OPN]  -!-  ircname  : neuro on the latitude
<jordi> I guess you're right. :)
<jordi> hi tollef
<neuro|laptop> if you think i'm ryan murray, i'm not
* neuro|laptop == neuro_ != neuro
<jono> hi all
<Kosai> 'lo.
<jono> anyone know of an mp3 encoder in ubuntu that can be used by the sound juicer?
<azeem> jono: there are none, due to legal issues, AFAIK
<jono> azeem, oh I see
<housetier> you could encode to ogg
<jono> housetier, I can, but its for my iRiver and using ogg will not allow me to use the database on the device
<housetier> you can install one by source I guess
<Deft> jono: I'd still use ogg, but hey; you can get mad from the universe I think, although you'd need to check if it's gstreamer0.8-mad or libmad you want, I can't remember
<Mitario> nn all!
<jono> Deft, mad?
<Deft> or maybe I'm just wrong...
<jono> is there an ubuntu non-free?
<Deft> sorry, not paying attention at all, would lame do? "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main"
<jono> Deft, I need it for ppc
<Deft> ah
<Deft> "deb-src ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main" then?
<Deft> sorry, I'm not really awake enough for this
<jono> Deft, no probs, thanks anyway
<jono> is the universe just debian unstable?
<yojimbo-san> basically yes -it's a snapshot of sid at some $time prior to a version release
<Kamion> jono: basically, yes; only main right now, although we were discussing that at the technical board meeting earlier
<jono> Kamion, cool, so may non-free be made available
<jono> Kamion, its worrying me a little that I may not be able to use debian packages in ubuntu
<Kamion> jono: at some point soonish that will probably happen, yes, although there's still a bit of debate about the implementation
<jono> ahh right
<jono> Kamion, so is the idea that when Ubuntu upgrades to a new version, a simple dist-upgrade will get everyone up to date?
<punkass> i am in the process of doing a fresh Dell XP install for someone....what i giant pain in my ass.
<Kamion> jono: right
<punkass> I had to update windows update....
<Kamion> jono: if anything more is needed there'll be a warty->hoary upgrade tool or whatever and it'll be announced, but hopefully it shouldn't be too involved
<jono> Kamion, right
* neuro|laptop pokes jono with /dev/pointystick
<punkass> and the special "Dell XP" disc didnt even find the network card....
<punkass> sorry just had to vent.. :)
<jono> Kamion, it would b e cool to do a simple upgrade to everything
<jono> neuro|laptop, yo
<jono> neuro|laptop, how goes it dude?
* neuro|laptop thought dist-upgrade from $major-release-A to $major-release-B was just standard debian doctrine
<neuro|laptop> jono: good mate, good
<jono> Kamion, will the upgrade include universe software?
<neuro|laptop> jono: settling into my new job at lumison :)
<jono> neuro|laptop, new job?
<Kamion> neuro|laptop: quite, but count the number of Debian developers on the Ubuntu team ;)
<Kamion> jono: sure, universe will be resynced
<neuro|laptop> Kamion: :)
<jono> Kamion, surely the dependencies in universe must be huge?
<Kamion> jono: correct, which is why it's hard to recommend using Debian packages
<Kamion> jono: we get away with it because we rebuild the entirety of universe from source
<jono> Kamion, right
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<neuro|laptop> jono: yeah, check my blog, third post down
<jono> morning jdub :)
<jono> neuro|laptop, cool
<jono> Kamion, is ubuntu going to allow newer packages to be installed in between releases?
<Kamion> jono: the hoary development repository will be open during development, if that's what you mean
<Zappa_> is there an apt souce i can add that will give me packages such as KDE?
<jono> Kamion, ahhh right, so if a new version of Blender comes out and is added to debian unstable, I assume it will be in the hoary repo?
* jono does love ubuntu - it is great
<neuro|laptop> tis saucy, no?
<jono> the Linux Format review will reflect this :)
<neuro|laptop> :))
<neuro|laptop> i did an install on a dell powerapp last night
<neuro|laptop> easy peasy lemon squeasy
<Kamion> Zappa_: universe; yadda yadda unsupported yadda :)
<Zappa_> pfft
<Zappa_> i just want an easy way to install kopete
<Kamion> Zappa_: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<punkass> neuro: how about lid actions and power management
<neuro|laptop> lid actions?
<jono> Kamion, did you get a chance to look at those questions I mailed you btw?
<Zappa_> unless you can suggest another IM client that doesn't suck major ass 
<Kamion> jono: yep, AIUI hoary universe will roll along with Debian sid until the UpstreamVersionFreeze
<conekg> did anyone manage to use pppd and modem to connect to the net with ubuntu?
<punkass> close the lid, screen goes out...
<punkass> open the lid, resume desktop
<neuro|laptop> you must be mistaking a powerapp for a laptop :)
<neuro|laptop> tis a 1U appliance-like PIII server
<Kamion> jono: hm, no, totally snowed under, I'll try to get back to you soon though
<punkass> oh haha sorry i did read it wront
<neuro|laptop> :)
<punkass> wrong*
* neuro|laptop wonders if he's left it switched on at work ...
<jono> Kamion, this process sounds good - have a freeze on hoary to get ready - would'nt surprise me if Debian takes this route at some point
<jono> Kamion, I realise you are busy dude, thanks for bearing it in mind though :)
<punkass> Kamion: great distro by the way..very smooth
<jono> jdub, ping
<neuro|laptop> ah woo, found it
<neuro|laptop> william@ottman ~ $ cat /etc/issue
<neuro|laptop> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<Kamion> punkass: ta :)
<jono> I am looking forward to X.org hopefully entering ubuntu at some point - are some packages packaged seperately from debian main - the X strike force seems to be slower with this regard
<neuro|laptop> oh yeah, it did this ...
<neuro|laptop> Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85
<neuro|laptop> with a panic-like trace dumped to dmesg
<neuro|laptop> Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.
* neuro|laptop suspects a kernel hiccup rather than something ubuntu specific
<jdub> i'm here
<tuppa> morning jdub
<Hrdwr_BoB> jomohke_: hoary will feature Xorg
* tuppa feels uneasy about ubuntu not asking for a swap partition during install
<jono> jdub, will you have time over the next day or so to answer a few q's for the Linux Format review of Ubuntu?
<jono> Hrdwr_BoB, cool
<yojimbo-san> tuppa, you still had one ceated :-)
<ish> with acpi, should my laptop 'sleep' when the lid is shut? it does with apm, but so far the only thing that happens is xscreensaver kicks in.
<yojimbo-san> I had one (used but spare) partition on my iMac last night, used ubunto to delete and "use" it, and got /boot, / and swap ... cool.
<jdub> jono: sure
<jono> jdub, cheers, I will send them tomorrow :)
<jono> right, off to bed
<jono> later folks
<neuro|laptop> nn jono
<jono> cheers Kamion, jdub :)
<jono> neuro|laptop, later man, enjoy the new job :D
<neuro|laptop> :)
<jeedee> Anyone remember by heart when the next release is due?
<Keybuk> Warty? October 15th :-)
<tvon|x31> For the life of me I can't get nautilus to use gedit when opening text files, it still uses gvim (which I set originally)
<Keybuk> Hoary should be on-or-near April 15th
<Keybuk> with preview in March
<keifer> cool
<keifer> has anyone had any luck installed kde from the universal repository? I get dependency errors.
<tvon|x31> in fact, I cant change the preferred editor at all, when I set it,close it and re-open the prefereed applications window it always has the same settings
<tvon|x31> hrm
<Keybuk> tvon|x31: sounds like gconf has broken ... if you logout and make sure there's no gconf process running, then login again, does it work?
<tvon|x31> Keybuk: lemme give that a whilr
<jeedee> Thank you Keybuk :)
<jeedee> I think ill wait for this release since ubuntu won't install on any of my 3 machines
<Kamion> Keybuk: October 13th
<michel_v_> Keybuk: that's not enough
<michel_v_> steps needed would be logout, bonobo-slay, log back in
<Keybuk> michel_v_: bonobo-slay was GNOME 1.4 era
<Keybuk> we're on 2.8 now :p
<michel_v_> still works in 2.8, believe it or not
<Keybuk> gconfd isn't a bonobo process in 2.8; so bonobo-slay won't kill it
<Keybuk> about the only thing it should kill is evo
<subterrific> jeedee: if you know what is wrong, submit a bug report. thats the whole point of having a preview
<michel_v_> oh yeah. I'm not sure wat I used bonobo-slay for, last time :p
<jeedee> Don't worry I will
<chutwig> slaying bonobo monkeys
<chutwig> how cruel
<jeedee> The only problem I havent solved yet is the grub hang
<Keybuk> I tend to just login as myself on the console and KILL -TERM -1
<michel_v_> another step could be rm /tmp/gconfd-youruser
<Keybuk> jeedee: amd64?
<michel_v_> (-rf)
<jeedee> Yes
<jeedee> How did you know Keybuk?
<tvon> Okay, I fired up gnome-default-applications-properties from the CLI, and when I try to change editor preference it spits an error:
<tvon> libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Deprecated function.  User modifications to the MIME database are no longer supported.
<tvon> so, there we go
<Keybuk> jeedee: I've heard about it before
<jeedee> Oh
<Keybuk> tvon: changing the text editor preference?
<jeedee> Thought you had a solution for me :)
<tvon> Keybuk: yup
<Keybuk> tvon: oh, wow, that's *special*;  please file a bug :p
<tvon> Keybuk: aight ;)
<subterrific> i don't think thats a bug
<jeedee> It's not :)
<chutwig> not a bug with ubuntu, at least
<subterrific> thats the gnome 2.8 mime type database
<Keybuk> subterrific: it's also the gnome 2.8 preferred applications capplet :p
<jeedee> I need to find a fix for emachines laptop, I tried to load ubuntu on a bunch of em and it messed up
<subterrific> which is depricated
<Keybuk> subterrific: it isn't?
<subterrific> all the functionality is moved in to nautilus
<Keybuk> no, you're misunderstanding the capplet
<Keybuk> this isn't the evil nasty one that got removed
<Keybuk> this is the one that lets you pick your web browser, mail client and terminal app
<subterrific> oh right, not the mime one
<Keybuk> and has a panel for text editor too, which of course is broken by the new mime stuff; the other three are still valid settings as they change URI handling
<tvon> So should I file it in ubuntu or upstream?
<subterrific> well just for the record, mime handling in ubuntu seems to be broken
<Keybuk> tvon: either; we'd file it upstream if you filed it with us
<chutwig> i dunno, smells like an upstream problem to me
<subterrific> when i add an application to Open With, i'm not able to select it
<Keybuk> it's just the Text Editor pane that's broken there ... the other three still work
* Keybuk just tested
<tvon> Yeah, they do
<subterrific> it works fine on my gentoo box with gnome 2.8
<subterrific> maybe they fixed it though
<Keybuk> subterrific: can you file a bug on that?
<subterrific> Keybuk: yeah, i think someone else beat me to it cause we were talking about it last night, but i'll double check
<Keybuk> I just did an Open With on a text file, put gvim in, and it appeared in the right-mouse menu ok
<subterrific> Keybuk: but can you select it as the default?
<seb128> what's the problem ?
<axe9dotcom> What The Hell Did This OS Do To My COMPUTER!
<Keybuk> subterrific: yup, works fine
<subterrific> hrm
<seb128> the default apps has been fixed with gnome-vfs 2.8.1 today
<axe9dotcom> Rather, why the fuck isn'tm y hard drive working!
<chutwig> i don't know, keep making vague allusions to the problem and blaming ubuntu and we'll figure it out in a jiffy
<axe9dotcom> >:(
<axe9dotcom> I've been going aroudn and around with people herer for 2 days!
<chutwig> saying your hard drive doesn't work could be one of a million things
<seb128> subterrific: mime handling is not broken in ubuntu afaik
<mwh_> hello, im looking for libgtkembedmoz anyone know in which package that might be?
<seb128> subterrific: upstream code was broken until this morning
<mwh_> I tried installing mozilla-dev ... but it did not contain this library
<chutwig> plus i feel obligated to remind you that this is a preview release and things are liable to not work
<Keybuk> mwh_: if it's installed on your system; dpkg -S libgtkembedmoz will tell you that
<chutwig> mwh_: sounds like it has to do with epiphany
<Keybuk> otherwise the Contents files on the FTP site will...
<Kamion> it's the parted thing; didn't somebody point to a how-to-fix-it-up URL at suse.com earlier today?
<axe9dotcom> I just switched the master-slave relationships to my hard drives, to have my system boot from my XP drive. Guess what. IT DOESN'T WORK!
<Keybuk> (and for the record, it's in either mozilla-browser or mozilla-firefox but hidden in the /usr/lib/mozilla* directories)
<jeedee> axe9dotcom did you clear your mbr
<axe9dotcom> Eh?
<chutwig> axe9dotcom: so do fdisk /mbr from the recovery console in XP
<jeedee> and just for the record, are you running on an amd64
<mwh_> Keybuk: thanks found it in /usr/lib/mozilla
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: XP really doesn't like you doing that
<axe9dotcom> no
<axe9dotcom> I'm on a PIII
<jeedee> ok
<calc> jeedee: known problems with amd64?
<chutwig> put the XP CD in, start from it, run the recovery console
<jeedee> With grub, yes
<chutwig> do an fdisk /mbr
<jeedee> Tested on several amd64 machines
<chutwig> or fixmbr or whatever the command is in there
<calc> i'm running amd64 pure64/winxp on my laptop with no issues
<axe9dotcom> Also, somethign is wrong with my disk, and every time I try to run the repair tool, it says there's a file missing, and freezes
<calc> jeedee: iirc the main issue is when you have more than 4gb ram on grub
<tvon> seb128: just read the scrollback about the pref apps being fixed.  I also just finished filing the bug, sorry :)
<jeedee> I got 512mb
<seb128> tvon: np :)
<jeedee> I tried on a emachines laptop (amd64) too and I need like 5 parameters in grub to get to the second installation stage
<calc> jeedee: the emachines with a newer kernel will work except for the keyboard
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: dual-booting Linux and XP when they're on separate drives *is* possible.  The best way to do it is install Windows on the primary drive, then swap them so it's the slave and install Linux on the new primary drive with grub in the MBR.  Then add a record for the Windows drive with "map (hd0) (hd1); map (hd1) (hd0)" in it to swap the drives around so Windows thinks it's booting from the primary drive when really isn't
<calc> jeedee: i worked with lenb to get the other issues resolved over the past ~ 8mo
<Cardador> Keybuk: windows is dumb ;)
<jeedee> We plugged in a usb keyboard instead, then there was the vga=771 for the screen and then nolapic to make it past hdd checking
<Kamion> calc: I think I forgot to ask last time; is the *HCI controller on that system definitely in discover1-data?
<axe9dotcom> Keybuk: Tried that
<axe9dotcom> keybuk: doesn't work
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: how far does booting Windows get?
<calc> Kamion: iirc yes
<axe9dotcom> not at all
<calc> the issue with the keyboard is it doesn't detect the ports at all, very very odd
<Cardador> axe9dotcom: your partition table probably is messed up
<axe9dotcom> Linux isn't even seeing my other drive
<axe9dotcom> not a partition
<axe9dotcom> two completely sepparate hard drives
<Keybuk> isn't seeing it at all?  what's in /var/log/dmesg for it?
<calc> i wouldn't be surprised if its some kind of acpi issue, the arima acpi dsdt was seriously fucked
<axe9dotcom> :|
<Kamion> Keybuk: it's the parted c/h/s issue on 2.6
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: that sounds more like you've snagged the cable, or possibly not plugged it in properly, or got the jumpers wrong, or some other internal issue when swapping the drives around
<axe9dotcom> NO!
<Kamion> AFAIK
<jeedee> The machine booted with vga=771 noacpi nolapic
<calc> Keybuk: wrt keyboard normally you see something like:
<axe9dotcom> no
<calc> Sep  2 22:44:02 calc-amd64 kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
<calc> Sep  2 22:44:02 calc-amd64 kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<calc> with the arima laptop and uhci not compiled in directly it doesn't see that
<Keybuk> Kamion: ?
<axe9dotcom> I've had it opened up a few times, and I finally got pissed, andnow it's just open
<SCube> Where can I download the smaller net install iso?
<Kamion> Keybuk: bug #1566, see parted changelog
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: if you just put the Windows disk in, as primary master, on its own, does it boot?
<Kamion> SCube: there isn't one for Ubuntu, sorry
<axe9dotcom> though, with this fucking case, I have to take out the fucking powersupply every time I wanna do anythign at all with the hdds
<axe9dotcom> no
<axe9dotcom> doesn't even see a hard drive
<Keybuk> Kamion: ouch :-/
<axe9dotcom> er...
<SCube> I thought I read something about one.  I guess I'll just have to wait out the full download.
<axe9dotcom> wait..
<axe9dotcom> I never tried putting in the windows hdd by it'sself..
<jeedee> -_-
<Zappa_> is there an apt-command to list all currently installed packages
<Kamion> Keybuk: somebody earlier noted http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<Kamion> Zappa_: dpkg -l
* calc bbl
<Kamion> SCube: if you find where you read that, let me know; it's possible there are some references left over
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: seems a good idea to also check fdisk on the disk and make sure the partition table is correct.
<axe9dotcom> aaand...
<axe9dotcom> How do I do that?
<axe9dotcom> I got Ubuntu because every body said it was really newbie friendly
<jeedee> using it is newbie friendly, getting it to work is something else ^_-
<axe9dotcom> >.<
<axe9dotcom> this is fucked up..
<Zappa_> thank you Kamion 
<axe9dotcom> Ok
<axe9dotcom> I need a list of thing sI cantry
<axe9dotcom> so I don't have to keep booting this slow ass OS every time I need to try something else
<Kamion> axe9dotcom: have you looked at http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html?
<Kamion> and does it match your problem?
<axe9dotcom> ah..
<axe9dotcom> one min
<axe9dotcom> hey
<axe9dotcom> if I installed somethign like RedHat, or Suse, would the new config files be enough to get back windows w/o having to download a new windows thing, and burning it?
<axe9dotcom>  no, it doesnot
<axe9dotcom> That's caused because of bad partitioning
<axe9dotcom> my OSs are on two unique drives
<Kamion> they're still on partitions
<axe9dotcom> er..
<axe9dotcom> yeha i guess...
<axe9dotcom> Oh
<Kamion> it's possible that partman decided to rewrite the partition table on the Windows drive
<Kamion> I don't know if it did or not, but it's possible
<axe9dotcom> When I switched around the disks, it showed my 80GB (76GB) drive as drive two
<axe9dotcom> so, if I changed the windows boot profile to boot from 2.2 woudl it work?
<Keybuk> Kamion: his partition table looks intact
<Kamion> Keybuk: I don't know what the failure mode looks like; I don't think it's "total pile of cheese" or anything
<axe9dotcom> cheese?
<Keybuk> windows is generally ok as long as the front of the disk doesn't move about too much fwir
<axe9dotcom> fwir?
<Keybuk> from what I recall
<Keybuk> sorry, is just past 1am here :)
<jdub> Keybuk: reading d-d-l?
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: yeah, it could simply be Windows being thick or too intelligent for its own good, depending on your view point ... 
<Keybuk> telling it to boot from the "second" drive, even when swapped back the way round they should be, might work
<Keybuk> jdub: no?
<axe9dotcom> <axe9dotcom> so, if I changed the windows boot profile to boot from 2.2 woudl it work?
<Keybuk> axe9dotcom: maybe
<Keybuk> it sounds feasible
<axe9dotcom> So
<axe9dotcom> Should I try that, and then try taking out the linux drive?
<jdub> Keybuk: about-me dialogue, applets discussion (hal, etc), applets for dynamic device mount/unmount, etc. :)
<Keybuk> heh
<axe9dotcom> oh, what';s the command i use to edit the menu.lst file?
<Keybuk> jdub: I'll have to catch up tomorrow after engineer's installed new router
* Keybuk is still on the kitchen floor with the broken one in the fridge
<jdub> ahr
<jdub> badness :|
<whiprush> schweeb: hey that guy ever fix his laptop sound issue?
<axe9dotcom> Kamion: what was the command oyu gave me the other day that allowed me to edit the mene.lst file?
<tseng> hi
<schweeb> whiprush: yea
<schweeb> parport_pc again
<unshavenyak> Ack, I'm getting an error upon trying to log into gnome... the message is: unable to read /home/ryan/.ICEauthority
<unshavenyak> any ideas?
<|trey|> unshavenyak: remove the file... it will be recreated
<axe9dotcom> SHIT!
<axe9dotcom> ARGH!
<unshavenyak> thank you
<axe9dotcom> I CLOSED THE WINDOW!
<axe9dotcom> hey, does this autolog?
<|trey|> axe9dotcom: good job... don't yell
<axe9dotcom> sorry :s
<axe9dotcom> *cries*
<axe9dotcom> oh!
<axe9dotcom> nm
* |trey| gives axe9dotcom a tissue
<axe9dotcom> it's on the clip bord ^^'
<unshavenyak> problem solved, thank you trey
<|trey|> GNOME folks need to work on their clipboard!!
<|trey|> Close an application, and whatever was put on the clipboard is gone too  :/
<|trey|> I remember something set up a daemon that would remember... cept I guess everyone in the gnome project ignored it  :/
<unshavenyak> umm, anyone know the name of the show desktop and trash applets? 
<unshavenyak> they no longer are on the system :/
<|trey|> unshavenyak: trashapplet and gnome-applets are the packages containing them... is that what you mean?
<unshavenyak> yup, thanks trey
<|trey|> try apt-get install --reinstall <those_pkgs>
<|trey|> unshavenyak: yw  :)
<unshavenyak> now the irony was
<unshavenyak> I was going to make a norton ghost image of my ubuntu setup
<unshavenyak> and then I went to log in and that happened
<unshavenyak> I love irony
<JanneM> where are the daily snapshot cd:s?
<JanneM> ugh
<JanneM> sorry
<JanneM> that's what the default download links point to, right...
<axe9dotcom> title           Windows XP
<axe9dotcom> <Keybuk> rootnoverify    (hd1,0)
<axe9dotcom> <Keybuk> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<axe9dotcom> <Keybuk> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<axe9dotcom> <Keybuk> makeactive
<axe9dotcom> <Keybuk> chainloader     +1
<|trey|> grrr @ floods  [angryface] 
<Britt> jdub: approve my devel email! (I sent it from the wrong account ... doh!)
<jdub> Britt: did a few seconds ago ;)
<jdub> Britt: (btw, TROUBLEMAKER!)
<jdub> ;)
<Britt> jdub: you rock :) btw, has that been discussed ad nausia before? I thought I might be causing trouble :)
<jdub> nah, only before we released the preview
<whiprush> jdub: hey you guys need a pastebin also.
<jdub> whiprush: TROUBLEMAKER
<whiprush> rad
<jdub> heh
<|trey|> whiprush: #flood works  ;)
<jdub> ha ha you are saying rad now
<whiprush> Soon you'll be saying def.
<|trey|> jdub: oh... I was wondering if you could justify how no root account is more userfriendly? I have been trying to figure it out  :(
<Britt> jdub: maybe the decision will be unanimous
<|trey|> jdub: was going to change everything from gksudo to gksu, but figured I would listen to reasoning first  :)
<whiprush> one password is nice.
<|trey|> no root = annoying though... for instance, at a console, apt-get won't work via sudo...
<whiprush> ?
<whiprush> mine does.
<robertj> I think the no root account is more user friendly
<whiprush> sudo apt-get install foo
* |trey| doesn't like using gui's  :/
<Britt> |trey|: in what scenario is apt-get not working for you?
<whiprush> that doesn't work for you?
<robertj> it forces you to actually get your privelege elevatiojn in order instead of just telling people to use root
<|trey|> whiprush: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade didn't  :/
<whiprush> ah
<whiprush> you need another sudo after &&
<|trey|> whiprush: blah, more typing  :(
<robertj> sudo tells you "I need to make a way to do this from in Gnome"
<whiprush> alias it to 's', that's what I do
<whiprush> s apt-get install foo
<whiprush> etc.
<whiprush> you can also sudo -s to get a "root console"
<|trey|> whiprush: I usually have an alias upgrade='apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'... could change that... but yeah... I like being root  :)
<whiprush> well the point is to not. :p
<whiprush> sudo rocks, it's just a different way of thinking.
<|trey|> whiprush: justification for that is what I am looking for  :)
<robertj> sudo logging is handy
<whiprush> like, when you fire someone at work, instead of changing all the dang root passwords, you just delete their account.
<whiprush> things like that
* |trey| wouldn't give a user root access no matter what  :/
<subterrific> sudo also leaves a paper trail
<whiprush> and instead if a log full of "root did blah" stuff, it's per use
<whiprush> yeah, what he said
<whiprush> er, per user I meant.
<|trey|> I would rather do things for users and have more work to do then give them root privs  :/
<GoneBoB> sudo is good
<subterrific> to use marketing speak, its accountable
<subterrific> or something
<|trey|> Users having root is just asking for trouble imo
<whiprush> right
<GoneBoB> so if you're the sysadmin
<whiprush> that's the best part
<whiprush> you can granularly assign permissions
<GoneBoB> but your manager says you need to give the application manager root
<GoneBoB> but he's a dick
<GoneBoB> you give him sudo access
<whiprush> so on your one box, the db admin can only mess with the db, the web guy can only mess with apache
<whiprush> instead of giving root to everyone.
<|trey|> whiprush: so you can limit what a user can do with sudo?
<whiprush> right
<|trey|> whiprush: hmm, how  8-)
<whiprush> jes.
<|trey|> (if its in the man page, you have permission to tell me to RTFM  8-) )
<JanneM> whiprush: while on the subject, how do (or can ?) you specify that a user needs to input password for all things, except for a few, specified commands?
<whiprush> hold on, we did an intro to sudo a while back, sec.
<whiprush> http://arstechnica.com/etc/linux/2003/linux.ars-10102003.html
<whiprush> go down to the sudo bit
<JanneM> thanks
<|trey|> so far, the lack of root is all I don't like... I have root back... but changing gksudo to gksu will take forever  :/
<whiprush> from there the man page makes more sense
<whiprush> dude just sudo -s, it's the same thing
<ej> How do i edit the applications menu in gnome?
<|trey|> whiprush: you work for arstechnica?
<whiprush> I do some stuff for them yeah.
<|trey|> ej: umm... easiest way... right click on stuff...
<|trey|> blah
<|trey|> Why do people ask questions then leave? illogical :/
<slackeerb> ims till here
<slackeerb> sorry
<JanneM> whiprush: nah, didn't help
<slackeerb> =P
<whiprush> JanneM: heh.
<JanneM> from what I've seen, it may not actually be possible
<|trey|> slackeerb = ej?
<whiprush> I think it's possible the other way around
<slackeerb> |trey|: yes =). But that didnt help "right clciking" lol
<JanneM> ?
<slackeerb> brb
<|trey|> slackeerb: umm... yeah, normall method in /usr/share/gnome-vfs2/vfolders is applicable too... (I think thats where its at...
<whiprush> JanneM: unsure, I just recently moved to sudo-only myself.
<JanneM> mm
<JanneM> me too
<JanneM> time for work
<|trey|> slackeerb: umm, what exactly do you want to do... you can add and remove thinks, and change what command they issue via right click...
<Zappa_> in networking when i go and try to enable windows file sharing it says i need to install smb support. i checked my package lists and smb stuff seems to be installed, does it mean a kernel module or something?
<slackeerb> |trey|: i dont get what you mean. heh. How do i add stuff to the applications menu? And coudl you help me with java? =)
<|trey|> slackeerb: blah, minus the -vfs2 bit...
<subterrific> slackeerb: right click in the menu
<|trey|> slackeerb: right click >> entire menu >> add new item...
<housetier> Zappa_, for once you need a kernel module if it is not already compiled into the kernel, you might need the "smbfs" package
<Zappa_> okay i'll see if it wants smbfs
<slackeerb> when i right click all theres help,remove, and lock
<|trey|> slackeerb: no... IN THE APPLICATIONS MENU
<|trey|> If you want to add somethign to Accessories... applications >> accessories >> right click >> entire menu >> add new item to this menu
<slackeerb> |trey|: sorry! lol its so easy.
<Zappa_> nope smbfs didn't do it, do you know what the kernel module is called?
<|trey|> slackeerb: yes... don't you feel like a moron  (I would)  :/
<slackeerb> |trey|: ya to many years on windoze. =)
<|trey|> slackeerb: winblows  :/
<slackeerb> |trey|: ah yes winblows. lol. Wonna help me install java or refer me to a guide. =)
<|trey|> Think logically, and you really can't go wrong with GNOME  :/
<|trey|> Even more so with Ubuntu's menu system  8-)
<housetier> Zappa_, the kernel module is also called smbfs
<|trey|> housetier: should be enabled already... all he should need to do is mount -t smbfs blah blah
<housetier> nahh
<housetier> its just point and click 
<housetier> (it should be)
<|trey|> housetier: if you want to make it harder... sure  :/
<housetier> ok you help
<|trey|> Debian kernels have smbfs compiled in... what I said ought to work  :/
<whiprush> aren't you supposed to use cifs instead of smbfs?
<|trey|> mount -t smbfs //some/unc/on/network /somewhere/on/local/fs
* whiprush has no idea, he just heard that
<|trey|> whiprush: depends if the share is on windows or unix...
<whiprush> oh oh
<|trey|> smbfs = windows... cifs = unix...
<housetier> |trey|, I thought the point was to not use the command line all the time to make it less fearsome for Joe Average
<|trey|> housetier: *shrug* some things are easier via cli  :/
<housetier> |trey|, I don't think so. Its more how much one is used to cli or gui
<|trey|> Even in the windows world, I use cli to mount shares  :/
<housetier> that's YOU
<housetier> others might find using a gui much easier
<|trey|> *shrug* its anyone that knows how  :/
<whiprush> wait
<whiprush> you want to mount an smb share?
<|trey|> whiprush: someone did  :/
<whiprush> open up nautilus, file->Connect to server
<housetier> |trey|, you should cheer up :)
<whiprush> fill in the stuff
<whiprush> done and done.
<housetier> smile! :D
<|trey|> housetier: blah... I don't smile :/
<housetier> ok I overstepped a line there, sorry
<|trey|> housetier: I also don't help morons... I teach the right way... they can learn the "easy" way from someone else  :/
<|trey|> Funny how the "easy" way always has more steps though...
<housetier> no that's a contradiction
<housetier> now*
<|trey|> housetier: EXACTLY my point... the easy way SHOULDN'T take long... but it ALWAYS does...
<|trey|> longer*
* housetier drops it
<whiprush> so did the file->connect to server work for you housetier?
<housetier> whiprush, no it didnt; in fact it never will
* |trey| hates clicking 20 times to do something possible in one command...
<whiprush> o_O?
<housetier> whiprush, it wasnt me trying to mount anything
<whiprush> oh, sorry
<housetier> Zappa_ was having trouble but it got lost in yet another useless fight
<whiprush> Zappa_: still around?
<subterrific> |trey|: ctrl alt backspace
<subterrific> and ctrl alt F1- F6
<|trey|> subterrific: rm -rf /
<subterrific> or that
<Zappa_> sorry yes i'm here
<|trey|> Umm, why restart X? I use X to do things that are more logical via a GUI... I do things the fastest way available...
<|trey|> For instance... Web Browsing without GPM at least is a pain... web sites are designed for people that have a mouse...
<subterrific> so use the command line
<whiprush> Zappa_: you wanted to mount a windows share?
<|trey|> I DO... for things that make more sense to use a command line...
<subterrific> not everyone wants to learn cli for mounting smb, so there is an option
<Zappa_> well what i was trying to do was enable the windows file sharing bit in the networking control panel thing, but it says i need to install smb support
<Zappa_> but it doesnt really make it clear exactly what it wants installed
<housetier> Zappa_, so you wanted to share some file FOR windows users?
<whiprush> oh, you mean share a dir on the linux box as a windows share?
<Zappa_> both, probably
<|trey|> subterrific: ok... like I said, I teach the most logical method... you can teach the brain dead method if you'd like  :/
<whiprush> well, the sharing part isn't done graphically just yet, the mounting is though
<housetier> logic is still a matter of perception and personal preference, especially when it come to cli vs gui
<subterrific> |trey|: its not brain dead, some people are visual. insulting them is brain dead
<whiprush> best way to share is to probably google for example smb.conf files and base your shares off of that
<|trey|> subterrific: then I'm brain dead... mean while, the dude would have the share mounted by now if he did what I said...
<housetier> no he wouldnt
<subterrific> |trey|: i'm with you, i use the cli all the time. i can't stand using IDEs for example, i'd much rather use makefiles and gdb on the cli
<housetier> there is no share to be mounted
<|trey|> housetier: umm... how you figure?
<housetier> |trey|, there are directories to be shared
<Zappa_> well thanks for your help guys, i'm off to bed now it's late. I'll have a play with it some more tomorrow
<|trey|> housetier: blah... smbclient  :/
<subterrific> |trey|: maybe i missed it, but you told him how to install samba and configure it?
<|trey|> subterrific: umm... gnome-vfs2 requires libsmbclient last I checked  :/
<subterrific> he wants to be able to share both ways
<housetier> I can't cope with this anymore
<|trey|> subterrific: coolies  :/  I didn't even read what he wanted... that should enlighten you to how much I care... they were talking about having to enable smbfs in the kernel, I told them its already there... that was my extent of input until this useless flame...] 
<mxpxpod> do I need the raid stuff for a ppc laptop?
<subterrific> mxpxpod: probably not
<mxpxpod> subterrific: ok
<subterrific> that'd be one crazy setup if you were doing raid on a laptop
<whiprush> I think alienware offers raid on a laptop
* whiprush isn't kidding
<axe9> T_T
<mxpxpod> hrmm...
<axe9> my brnad new hard drive is dead
<mxpxpod> how do I check which package installed what file?
<subterrific> whiprush: i'm sure that gets great battery life
<axe9> Aight
<tvon> dpkg -S file
<tvon> mxpxpod: 
<axe9> how do I install things on Linux
<turnpikewig> alienware laptops are so retarded
<whiprush> subterrific: heh, "10 battery modules, expect life, 10 minutes".
<whiprush> I think it has a desktop p4 too. @_@
<alternawig> that dell XPS laptop is ludicrous
<alternawig> it's like a VCR with a screen
<tvon> axe9: tin Ubuntu goto the Computer menu-> System Configuration
<tvon> axe9: and use Synaptic
<subterrific> whiprush: they should call them "Tether"
<mxpxpod> also, do I need lvm-common?
<whiprush> My friend cals them SULs, sport utility laptops.
<subterrific> whiprush: totally, what is with the giant laptops these days. it seems silly to me. i'd rather treat a laptop as a terminal to a powerful desktop
<subterrific> i guess people must use them as their main machine, but it seems like a waste of money because they're so under powered and over priced
<subterrific> mxpxpod: what are you doing?
<subterrific> uninstalling things?
<mxpxpod> subterrific: yes
<subterrific> ahh
<mxpxpod> subterrific: I don't need a billion daemons running on my laptop sucking power
<slackeerb> can someone please help me install java. Ive been tryin for atleast an hour now and no luck.
<subterrific> ubuntu installs a lot of stuff you probably won't need, but i don't see anything actually running that you don't need
<subterrific> slackeerb: it doesn't get much either than this: http://serios.net/content/debian/java.php
<subterrific> easier
<slackeerb> subterrific: i was looking for that link! Thats what i used last time when i tryed debian a few weeks ago. THANKS!
<subterrific> slackeerb: you're welcome
<whiprush> subterrific: I'm pricing out a fuji laptop at the moment, it's teeny.
<alternawig> hey look, it's whiprush
<subterrific> yeah, those crazy japanese make everything as small as possible
<schweeb> whiprush: dude, was looking at VAIOs at MicroCenter... those things may suck at linux support, but the LCD was fucking beautiful
<whiprush> hmmm, I'm using a deb source for sun java.
<subterrific> i've been looking at the really thin IBM laptops
<whiprush> the x40 is so awesome
<subterrific> whiprush: yeah, its a rip off though. its like $300 worth of hardware for $3K
<whiprush> yeah
<whiprush> it still rules though
* jdub got an X300, which is seven times better than the X40.
<tseng> its like $1500 worth of hardware
<tseng> anyway
<whiprush> the bummer on the x300 is lack of an optical drive
<whiprush> but really, you only need that once.
<subterrific> oh, the x300 is what i was thinking of
<tseng> whiprush: hah i watch dvds on my laptop every night
<tseng> id go nuts
<subterrific> the x300 is the 1ghz 20gig HD, paper thin model
<whiprush> oh, that too, heh.
<schweeb> whiprush: yea, you can't even frigging rip audio CDs w/o an optical drive... think about that... and no burner
<whiprush> it has one, just external
<whiprush> http://www.laptopsinc.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AWP2E1A80ED02020&Category_Code=PS2&Product_Count=3
<subterrific> jdub: how is the keyboard on the x300, it seemed really hard to use at the sony store
* tvon uses an X31 happily
<whiprush> I'm hoping that one is my next ubuntu laptop
<tvon> which is about the same size as the x300
<tvon> also has no drive
<punkass> i just tried to add a slave drive to my system and when i do it hangs on boot up...any thoughts?
<punkass> i havent added any fstab settings or anything...just connected the drive..its going to be used for a backup drive
<subterrific> punkass: can you boot off a cd?
<housetier> check ze bios, the jumper settings, maybe ask in #hardware
<subterrific> yeah, that could be so many things
<slackeerb> subterrific: when i add the line they tell me to add to my apt source, I get an erro when i apt-get update.
<punkass_> yup..i can boot of the other drive fine to when the second one isnt plugged in
<subterrific> maybe you loosened a cable or something, who knows
<whiprush> ugh, my box does that sometimes.
<whiprush> check the jumper
<whiprush> make sure one isn't on cable select
<housetier> slackeerb, what error do you get?
<punkass_> yeah already moved them around..even tried another drive
<subterrific> punkass: can yourpower supply handle another drive ;)
<axe9> Why the hell can' tI install JRE?
<punkass_> hehe yeah..its a 300w
<subterrific> slackeerb: did you do apt-get update?
<slackeerb> ya
<slackeerb> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<slackeerb> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<slackeerb> thats what i egt when i run apt-get update
<slackeerb> get*
<axe9> hey
<slackeerb> axe9 there helping me install jre as we speak
<axe9> to install JRe, the instructions say to open the terminal, and type su, then my pass
<axe9> however
<axe9> it says my pass is wrong
<axe9> how the hell do I enable the root user?
<chutwig|ubuntu> type sudo -s instead
<chutwig|ubuntu> there's no need to enable root
<jdub> subterrific: hasn't worried me so far, just forgetting ibook muscle memory
<subterrific> woah
<axe9> aRGH!
<jblack> Hiya. Is there a way to get gnome to start esd with -r 48000 ? 
<axe9> Where is the usr/java folder?
<whiprush> how are you trying to get java?
<jward> Anyone here to discuss some grub oddities after installing ubuntu on my dual boot debian system?
<subterrific> the ubuntu smp kernel has some serious issues
<whiprush> mine just upgraded tonight
<subterrific> i can't go a day without the machine totally locking up or getting too slow to even use a console
<subterrific> this machine had a 178 day uptime with fedora core 1 before
<whiprush> axe9: are you trying to get java working?
<jward> Here's my grub issue (if anyone has a thought), installed ubuntu on a system that has debian on a different partition, with a grub boot already setup, let ubuntuo put it's on version of grub on the MBR, rebooted in my debian and wanted it to take control of the grub boot, so I added ubuntu to my menu.lst, then did a grub-install /dev/hda and it complains and won't install.  Rebooted into ubuntu, did a grub-install no-problems ... didn't find mu
<jward> googling.
<aitrus> could someone who has it on their system please tell me what package provides libmikmod.so.2
<tvon> aitrus: "apt-cache search libmikmod"
<jward> aitrus: don't have mine up, but I'm guessing it's the same as the debian one's, i.e. libdevel/libmikmod2-0dev, or sounds/xmms
<aitrus> thanks and thanks.
<jward> (some mispellsing there, sorry)
* aitrus wishes his rpm knowledge would magically transfer to apt knowledge
<tvon> heh
<aitrus> finally!!  i found the solution to my own bug!
<aitrus> woooo!
<tvon> My most frequent commands are "apt-cache search foo" and "apt-get upgrade -uV"
<jward> Anyone using ubuntu on a dual boot system, with another distro (and grub?) - if so, did you let ubuntu manage the grub MBR, or your other distro?
<axe9> yeah whip
<tvon> jward: whatever was installed first manages my grub
<tvon> usually
<jward> tvon: but the ubuntu installer doesn't give you much choice not to install grub ...  unless I missed the ignore button
<tvon> jward: good point...but there should be an 'expert' mode for the installer that you can use
<jward> tvon: too late ... now I'm having issues with my debian system doing a grub-install /dev/hda ... quite a bummer - not sure if it's ubuntu related or not
<Tsjoklat> hi all
<axe9> I got JRE isntalled
<axe9> use the instructions on the site
<jward> suns site? or somewhere else?
<axe9> Suns
<axe9> ARGH@
<axe9> Why can't I create a file in the usr dir >.>
<axe9> I need home/usr/java/ to be there
<mojo> good morning all ppl!
<axe9> but I can't create the file >.>
<mojo> back to the work ^-^
<Tsjoklat> wb mojo
<mojo> Tsjoklat: I just got up-to-date and it ruins my Workspace Applet, now changing the number of Workspaces won't budge
<mojo> Tsjoklat: Can u check the Workspace Applet on ur box? I want to confirm whether it's a bug or not
<Tsjoklat> ah ppl were having the same probs yesterday
<Tsjoklat> did you reboot?
<mojo> yes
<mojo> it's weird u know
<axe9> How do I install avureus?
<mojo> last time it works
<axe9> it's not working
<Tsjoklat> oh I know
<axe9> azureus*
<mojo> after installing up-to-date gnome-vfs
<mojo> it's done...
<Tsjoklat> let me check
<Tsjoklat> (I didn't update yet)
<Tsjoklat> works for me mojo.. sorry
<mojo> Tsjoklat: I see, some few ppl encouter this prob
<mojo> Tsjoklat: I will dig the code to see what's wrong
<Tsjoklat> I'll keep an eye out to see what is going on with that
<mojo> Tsjoklat: I still have some probs installing Intel C Compiler, its in RPM, I use "alien" to convert to deb but it seems not to run after installed, lots of err, you know how to?
<Tsjoklat> no I don't, alien should work just fine
<Tsjoklat> what kind of errors does it give you?
<mojo> segfault
<mojo> i think it hasn't linked to some properly lib path
<mojo> I have some type probs with installing Maya 6
<Tsjoklat> I heard ppl having issues with Maya
<mojo> yeah, Maya using alien miss all lib link,
<aitrus> is there some other change i'm supposed to make to get the universe archive besides uncommenting those two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<subterrific> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1585
<subterrific> ;(
<subterrific> i've got run now
<Tsjoklat> hey sub
<subterrific> to
<jward> aitrus: apt-get update
<subterrific> yo
<mojo> FireFox got to 1.0PR now, but Ubuntu hasn't updated it yet, so sad..
<Tsjoklat> how is things?
<aitrus> i get lots of errors when i do that... =(
<aitrus> about index files failing to download
<subterrific> good besides this machine not being able to stay up for more that 12 hours
<jward> aitrus: what else is uncommented in there?
<subterrific> i get the feeling the 2.6.8 kernel is a lemon
<aitrus> everything except the comments
<axe9> woot woot!
<axe9> I'm getting the hang of this terminal..
<axe9> finally >.>
<jward> aitrus: don't have mine in front of me :( ... but I don't recall having everything uncommented ...
<Tsjoklat> why twelve hours?
<aitrus> jward: it keeps saying no such file or directory on the restricted stuff
<mojo> hey ppl, I got a pal working a Adobe, he said Adobe now is considering to port Adobe Acrobat Reader motif to GTK2+, the plan has been subitted for consideration, happy news
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: no idea, but i leave the machine sitting idle and when i come in the next morning its frozen
<Tsjoklat> do you have your power savings on?
<Tsjoklat> I always disable that
<subterrific> nope
<subterrific> me too because it never works
<Tsjoklat> had the same problem
<Tsjoklat> do you  have powertweak installed?
<subterrific> and this lock up actually just happened about 10 minutes ago while i was trying to talk to jdub about his laptop
<jdub> oh go on
<jdub> blame me
<Tsjoklat> you are on a lap?
<jdub> ;)
<subterrific> YOU!
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: no, its a desktop
<jward> aitrus: can't help you, my laptop (with ubuntu) isn't with me ... are you on the same machine right now (i.e. network connection is up and running?)
<subterrific> no powertweak installed
<joem> is there an easy way/documentation to install ubuntu from the live cd
<aitrus> jward: yup yup
<Tsjoklat> taht is the weirdest thing.. mmmm I would still recheck the powersavings again.. just to be abso sure
<subterrific> the install is literally the default install, i just use this machine to ssh into our servers
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: you mean the powersaving stuff in the screensaver setup?
<jward> joem: have you started the install process? it's fairly easy, even for a newbie, unless you are uncomfortable with partitioning a non-empty machine
<Tsjoklat> yes
<Tsjoklat> you have to check it all.. and push the sliders to the left so it will say: disable
<Tsjoklat> that always does the trick for me
<subterrific> everything is disabled, the screensaver is set to blank screen only
<subterrific> i can try disabling that even
<subterrific> but blank screen has never caused me problems
<Tsjoklat> oh well then I think you found the problem
<joem> jward, It isn't that, the install cd has hardware detection problems and fails, but I can boot fine from the live cd
<Tsjoklat> you should be able to disable that
<subterrific> ok, i'll try that
<Tsjoklat> do you have xscreensaver installed?
<subterrific> well yeah, its installed by default right?
<Tsjoklat> not sure
<Tsjoklat> perhaps reinstall the bugger again? it's too odd that you can't disable it
<subterrific> i can
<Tsjoklat> it sounds like it is trying to do powersavings of some sort and then kills your box
<subterrific> and i just did
<jward> joem: I had to disable some usb stuff the first time with the install cd, wasn't happy with my USB hub built in to my monitor, you should be able to do some tweakign with the boot options on the install cd.
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: thats what i thought too, but it just did it while i was using the machine
<joem> jward, have tried quite a few options, it bails not being able to find a cd rom drive
<Tsjoklat> well the powersavings may be set to ten mins.. you don't know do you?
<joem> but I will check it out some more
<jward> joem: bummer, when did the live CD come out ... I didn't know it was ready ...
<Tsjoklat> since you can't even disable it
<subterrific> it is set to 10 minutes
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: i can disable it, and i just did
<subterrific> CAN
<subterrific> but i wasn't idle for 10 minutes
<subterrific> i was using the mouse when it died
<Tsjoklat> are you able to check the power savings thing?
<mojo> joem, sub, Tsjok: u guys know how to define the icon for a device when mount in GNOME? I plug in my USB and in My Computer the icon is just a normal drive icon, not the USB icon that I want, have any idea?
<Tsjoklat> you have to check the box and then slide the sliders to the left
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: all boxes are unchecked, like i said
<Tsjoklat> check them
<joem> jward, don't think it is official yet, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000297.html
<Tsjoklat> check the power savings.. check the three underneath that
<joem> mojo, right click properties - select custom icon?
<Tsjoklat> slide the things to the left
<Tsjoklat> apply/ok and see what it does then
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: there are no sliders, you're confused with OS X
<Tsjoklat> no I am not lol
<Tsjoklat> there are three underneath it
<subterrific> there are 3 edit fields with spinner controls, no sliders
<Tsjoklat> same deal
<Tsjoklat> all I know is,  you got to check 'em, and move them to the left so it says: disabled
<Tsjoklat> let me check again.. sliders/spinners
<subterrific> Tsjoklat: you're really confusing this with the OS X UI, it doesn't work like that at all
<subterrific> there is a single check box that disables it
<subterrific> i know what problem you're describing, and that is not what is happening
<subterrific> the monitor is not going to sleep
<mojo> hey tsjok: after I restart, the Workspace applet works normally again
<Tsjoklat> alright.. you are right, but if the monitor doesn't go to sleep.. what do you mean then? it just dies?  your box?
<subterrific> its like the kernel is dead locking and not handling interrupts
<Tsjoklat> great mojo :) one prob solved
<subterrific> read the bug report i wrote, i have to go now
<Tsjoklat> I will
<Tsjoklat> I need more coffee... useless right now
<dieman> so...
<dieman> does fgrlx have pcie support?
<dieman> hmm
<dieman> looks like it doesn't
<dieman> bastards.
<dieman> :)
<mako> ergh.. has anyone else on the list seem my post about ubuntu traffic?
<dieman> eh?
<dieman> no
<dieman> is that the subject?
<dieman> yeah,i dont see anything yet
<mako> i've sent it twice now
<hornbeck> does anyone know where I can get the dbus-cil package
<mako> well, i just finished the most recent traffic so i might as well update it and send it again
<hornbeck> libdbus-cil I mean
<mako> dieman: i spelled ubuntu wrong, differently, twice :)
<dieman> heheh
<schweeb> hornbeck: sounds like mono
<hornbeck> yeah it is
<hornbeck> it is dbus-sharp
<hornbeck> I am wanting to play around with beagle and need that package
<hornbeck> I guess I will have to learn to make .deb
<schweeb> probably have to compile it
<tvon> hornbeck: I think beagle needs dbus from cvs, not sure
<tvon> hornbeck: but, there is no dbus-cil in ubuntu at the moment
<schweeb> beagle usually needs cvs shit
<hornbeck> I cannot get the dbus cvs to stop giving me errors
<hornbeck> but I think I have beagle working now
<jmhodges> hey, octave-matcompat mentions that it is replaced by octave-forge but octave-forge does not exist in the ubuntu repositories
<jmhodges> is there something im missing?
<chutwig> so who's lalo martins
<dieman> mako: 'people.ubunlinux.org' <-- you did it again.
<mako> that's a different way too
<mako> bah!
<stratus> chutwig, afaik lalo is a brazillian DD.
<chutwig> i got bored and went looking for the ubuntu group on orkut
<chutwig> and he's the owner
<mako> chchutwig: lalo is a python dude
<mako> chutwig: ergh.. sorry
<chutwig> ch-ch-ch-chutwig
<stratus> is there a ubuntu community there already?
<chutwig> yeah
<mako> i'm REALLY lagged
<chutwig> 8 people now, i just joined
<stratus> mako, lalo is more than a python dude :P
<mako> my internet is down and i'm, weather permitting, working with a laptop halfway out the window in the kitchen routing o my network
<stratus> mako, hau!
<mako> stratus: yes :)
<mako> some nice neighbor :)
<stratus> ;)
<mako> lalo works for canonical
<stratus> mako, is he? hmm.
<stratus> mako, i've talked with mr. reis by mail these days.
<chutwig> angestellter
<stratus> lalo is a really old buddy.
<mako> kiko is great :)
<stratus> he seems to be a cool guy.
<stratus> i was disturbing him about the projects, plans and that stuff.
<mako> i've hung out with lalo, and kiko actually, at both FISL and some canonical meetings
<mako> dieman: but i mispelled it in a hypothetical url, so it doesn't matter
<mako> dieman: although it makes my phrase "probably" less probable
<stratus> cool, i came back after debconf4 no FISL for me. much work :/
<Se7h> erg
<Se7h> i cant see how to make the movies play
<Se7h> :|
<Se7h> totem only gives the sound
<jward> codec issue?
<Se7h> and mplayer freezes when i try to play
<tvon> could try totem-xine
<Se7h> Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Se7h> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Se7h> is only available from another source
<Se7h> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<elmaya> gxine
<schweeb> gxine is sweet
<schweeb> fullscreen always crashes on me
<elmaya> never tried fullscreen
<Se7h> E: Couldn't find package gxine
<elmaya> update your sources
<joem> schweeb, full screen gxine is broke in the official release
<schweeb> you have to add universe
<joem> but fixed in cvs
<schweeb> joem: yea, I'm not real motivated to compile... even though I could easily build a package, heh
<aitrus> let me know if your universe add works!
<aitrus> mine is still dying... =(
<schweeb> too busy with everything else
<Se7h> btw
<Se7h> how do i do that?
<Se7h> (lol)
<elmaya> /etc/apt/sources.list
<elmaya> uncoment universe then apt-get update
<Se7h> ah so that's universe
<Se7h> lol o k
<Se7h> fine by now...
<wm_eddie> yeah... ubuntu is awesome...
<Se7h> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Se7h> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/source/Sources .gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Se7h> 78% [18 Sources gzip 0]  [21 Sources 21236/1053kB 2%]                53.5kB/s 19s
<Se7h> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Se7h> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources
<Se7h>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Se7h> sorry for the spam
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> thats all
<aitrus> i get that too, comment out your deb-src line for universe
<jward> but does that keep it from working, or is it only a warning?
<aitrus> it seems to tick off synaptic
<Se7h> what?
<Se7h> no
<dieman> heh
<Se7h> just warnings
<dieman> someone break the file?
<jward> aitrus: ah, didn't know you were using synaptic
<aitrus> jward: i'm using both command line and synaptic
<Se7h> me too
<aitrus> jward: when you guys tell me somethign, i use the command-line... when i go to browse stuff, i use synaptic
<aitrus> wha?!  no mplayer in universe?  am i crazy?
<elmaya> nop
<Se7h> i get a bunch of dependecies
<Se7h> and it stop the mplayer upgrade
<wm_eddie> mplayer is special...
<Oolong> faq gives the name of a deb mirror to get mplayer
<Se7h> resuming...
<Se7h> still cant watch movies
<wm_eddie> exit
<wm_eddie> exit
<wm_eddie> oops...
<Se7h> uh?
<chutwig> i recommend trying totem-xine from universe instead
<chutwig> or vlc
<chutwig> i don't like mplayer
<jward> The faq says add debian-marillat what's the prefix to that? http?
<Oolong> tp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/
<aitrus> hmm... i don't have sound in flash files...
<jward> Oolong: thanks
<Se7h> how can i dpkg -i
<Se7h> and download required libs ?
<Se7h> i mean...
<Se7h> at the same time
<Se7h> :P
<jward> use apt-get
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<chutwig> bronx cheer
<Se7h> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Se7h> same
<Se7h> i get the needed libs
<jward> Se7h: not sure I follow you, what's stuck?
<Se7h> well basicaly
<Se7h> i cant play movie files
<jward> yes, and you added the marillat repo to get mplayer, and did an apt-get install mplayer?
<jward> (after doing an apt-get update)
<chutwig> did you update your package lists first?
<Se7h> w8
<schweeb> mplayer has nothing to do withi movies working
<Se7h> mplayer
<schweeb> it's probably more of a codec problem
<Se7h> is installed
<Se7h> but
<schweeb> apt-get install w32codecs
<Se7h> mplayer freezes when i try to play 
<chutwig> get totem-xine already
<Se7h> chutwig dependencies
<Oolong> the codec are on the marillat repo
<chutwig> what dependencies?
<Se7h> ie
<Se7h>   totem-xine: Depends: libgcrypt11 but it is not installable
<Se7h>               Depends: libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16) but it is not installable
<Se7h>               Depends: libgpg-error0 (>= 1.0) but 0.7-1 is to be installed
<wm_eddie> man, this modprobe is taking forever.
<Se7h> i know...download each of them and install
<chutwig> zuh
<chutwig> your dependencies are wacked
<Se7h> lol
<chutwig> what happens when you apt-get install libgnutls11
<chutwig> what does it say
<Se7h> E: Package libgnutls11 has no installation candidate
<Se7h> i've already tried that
<aitrus> is there a gstreamer plugin for quicktime or wmv files?
<Se7h> so...any ideias?=
<jward> Se7h: might try the "--fix-broken" flag to apt-get ...
<Se7h> hmmm
<chutwig> or you might try taking a bat to it
<aitrus> that's the spirit!
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> no jward
<Se7h> same thing
<Se7h> i get the list of dependecies
<jward> I'm useless, I don't have my ubuntu box in front of me so I can't try it myself
<Se7h> :|
<wm_eddie> hmm alsa doesn't work :/
* wm_eddie is using linux 2.4
<Se7h> i've got 3 problems to resolv
<Se7h> i think...
<Se7h> its the movie files thing
<Se7h> windows network access
<Se7h> and the flash
<Se7h> oh
<Se7h> and install a cd burning prog
<jward> Could be worse, you could have my problem where when I boot into ubuntu DNS stops working on my entire network, and I have to renew my lease on my wireless router!
<Se7h> lololol
<Se7h> indeed
<Se7h> but i want to see some porn
<Se7h> and cant find a way to
<Se7h> ;P
<Se7h> well its 4.34am
<Se7h> and i gotta get to bed
<Se7h> thanks for the possible help u could give
<Se7h> cya
<jward> same for me, keep up the good work and persistence ...
<hornbeck> night
<tuppa> so who's agreeing to give a talk next month in SAGE-NSW about Ubuntu? ;)
<jdub> tuppa: there've been emails to rob and i about it
<jdub> tuppa: i should be able to go
<tuppa> jdub:  cool, wouldn't mind seeing you or rob demoing it again ;)
<jdub> this time i'll do the talk DURING the install
<jdub> YEAH
<jdub> tuppa: you enjoying it?
<tuppa> yeh it was cool
<tuppa> although I did wonder, what is perl doing in ubuntu? ;)
<jdub> naw, ubuntu, not the talk :)
<jdub> has to be there
<tuppa> heh
<tuppa> yeh so far so good
<jdub> base includes all the useful unix utilities :)
<tuppa> have to pull more people from work to use it :)
<jdub> still at fluffy?
<tuppa> nah left 3 months ago
<jdub> oh, where are you now?
<tuppa> place called corvu
<tuppa> business "intelligence" software
<tuppa> am currently fighting the good fight of converting more people to Linux ;)
<rage1> well more plugin,s be in the final release are depend on apt
<tuppa> and attempting to decommission the windows and AIX server here :D
<jdub> tuppa: ooh, enterprise todo list products! ;)
<schweeb> tuppa: heh, <3 migration
<schweeb> get a good feeling building a Linux server out of a Windows server
<dst> is there a gnome-base type package that I can apt get to bring in all of gnome?
<tuppa> well the windows server aren't doing much except being a SQL server and SUS server
<jdub> dst: you didn't install the entire desktop?
<tuppa> so that's pretty much windows-y
<schweeb> dst: gnome should all be installed by default
<dst> jdub: couldn't get the install cd to work, had to use a small net install cd
<tuppa> jdub:  so, what funky stuff does ubuntu "enterprise" have? ;)
<schweeb> dst: mini.iso?
<dst> schweeb: yes
<schweeb> pulled down everything for me...
<dst> hm
<jdub> dst: aptitiude install "~tubuntu-desktop"
<jdub> tuppa: there is no 'enterprise' :)
<dst> jdub: thanks
<tuppa> heh
<slackeerb> how would I burn a .dmg cd image on ubuntu/gnome?
<jdub> oof
<jdub> i don't think they're iso format
<jdub> slackeerb: open a terminal
<jdub> and run 'file <filename>'
<jdub> what does it say?
<slackeerb> jdub: it says cannot open
<slackeerb> im trying to burn mac os panther so i can check out pear pc
<jdub> slackeerb: are you in the same directory as the file? :)
<slackeerb> yes
<slackeerb> i get this
<slackeerb> is it ok if i paste it?
<slackeerb> its kinda big
<jdub> wow, there's lots of ubuntu stuff on gnome-look
<jdub> slackeerb: i guess - how big?
<slackeerb> ej@ubuntu ~/Desktop $ file Mac OS X Panther Final Install Disc 1.dmg
<slackeerb> Mac:     cannot open 'Mac' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> OS:      cannot open 'OS' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> X:       cannot open 'X' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> Panther: cannot open 'Panther' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> Final:   cannot open 'Final' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> Install: cannot open 'Install' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> Disc:    cannot open 'Disc' (No such file or directory)
<slackeerb> 1.dmg:   cannot open '1.dmg' (No such file or directory)
<dst> eek
<slackeerb> that big
<dst> slackeerb: pput the name in ""
<dst> or use tab completion
<phlaegel> slackeerb: it thinks you asked it to check 8 files
<slackeerb> ej@ubuntu ~/Desktop $ file "Mac OS X Panther Final Install Disc 1.dmg"
<slackeerb> Mac OS X Panther Final Install Disc 1.dmg: data
<slackeerb> ? =)
<jmhodges> would a bug report on a missing dependency in universe by ok? or does that fall under "universe is not supported"?
<jmhodges> s/by/be/
<slackeerb> eh ill come back tomarrow and ask. i got to wake up at 5. Good night everyone.
<jmhodges> if i shouldn't post to the ubuntu bugzilla, who should i talk to about universe?
<dst> jesus?
<jmhodges> mmm.. agnostic.. damn.. 
<jmhodges> good idea though
<wm_eddie> um is alsa-utils not supposed to have alsaconf
<schweeb> try alsa-base
<wm_eddie> I already installed that.
<wm_eddie> I did apt-get update an hour ago too.
<schweeb> hrm
<schweeb> it's not installed on my box anymore either
<schweeb> maybe that's intentional
<wm_eddie> it was installed before
<schweeb> yes
<wm_eddie> but then I re-installed it because it wasn't working.
<schweeb> most of the alsa conf should be done by hotplug now though
<wm_eddie> I'm running 2.4 too
<schweeb> alsa-utils (1.0.5-1ubuntu2) warty; urgency=low
<schweeb>   * Remove alsaconf due to bugginess; it's not generally needed (insecure
<schweeb>     temporary file, writing empty modprobe.conf (Ubuntu #1378))
<schweeb>  -- Matt Zimmerman <mdz@canonical.com>  Fri, 17 Sep 2004 19:33:20 -0700
<schweeb> ahh
<schweeb> so that's what was writing the empty modprobe.conf
<schweeb> nice
<schweeb> I was gonna file a bugreport on that, but forgot
<schweeb> why would you install 2.4 on ubuntu?  you lost most of the reasons to use it in the first place
<wm_eddie> apm doesn't work in 1.6
<schweeb> no udev
<wm_eddie> 2.6
<wm_eddie> on my laptop
<schweeb> apm or acpi?
<wm_eddie> apm, it's too old for acpi
<schweeb> try acpi
<schweeb> ah
<wm_eddie> acpi doens't work
<wm_eddie> I tried.
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> did you compile alsa into 2.4?
<wm_eddie> no, I juse used what was in universe.
<wm_eddie> and installed the alsa module
<schweeb> you need to compile the driver modules
<wm_eddie> do I? why?
<schweeb> alsa isn't in 2.4
<schweeb> unless someone included them for you...
<wm_eddie> alsa-modules-2.4.26-1-686 - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (drivers)
<schweeb> ahh
<schweeb> still, hotplug should load it all for you
<wm_eddie> it's strange that's why I need alsaconf
<schweeb> is it not working?
<schweeb> lsmod | grep snd
<wm_eddie> I need to force it to load another driver
<schweeb> and cat /proc/asound/cards
<schweeb> ah
<schweeb> hotplug loading the OSS driver?
<wm_eddie> nothing in lsmod| grep snd
<wm_eddie> and no /proc/asound/
<schweeb> well
<schweeb> no alsa modules loaded
<wm_eddie> I'm confused :( I want my alsaconf back...
<schweeb> you're not going to have a lot of fun using ubuntu w/o 2.6 :-/
<schweeb> just a sec though
<schweeb> lemme get the linuxorbit article you used to have to use back in the day to get it working
<wm_eddie> well, a laptop without apm is useless....
<schweeb> meh, shut it off when you're not using it
<schweeb> http://www.linuxorbit.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=541&page=1
<wm_eddie> I can go without sleep, but I need to know how my battery is going at least.
<toyowheelin> hello all
* wm_eddie book marks the page and heads to bed.
<toyowheelin> I have just installed ubuntu amd64 and the install never prompted for a ROOT password so I was wondering what the "default" password would be?
<wm_eddie> Tomorrow I have to fix this, and enter the world of pain that is my wireless card.
<wm_eddie> toyowheelin: there is none
<toyowheelin> it will not accept blank as a pass
<wm_eddie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<sladen> toyowheelin:   sudo {...command you would have typed as root...}
<toyowheelin> its in the GUI
<sladen> toyowheelin: eg.   sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list
<sladen> toyowheelin: gtksudo should take care of that
<wm_eddie> my gtksudo always fails...
* wm_eddie gets the error message...
<sladen> could you describe how it's failing?
<wm_eddie> hold on...
<wm_eddie> failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root: Child terminated with 1 status
<toyowheelin> Failed to run gdmsetup as user root:
<toyowheelin>  Child terminated with 1 status
<wm_eddie> I actually have a root password though.
<toyowheelin> lol wm_eddie same error
<toyowheelin> I dont
<sladen> what happens if you open a terminal and type:
<wm_eddie> toyowheelin: you want to use your user password
<sladen>   sudo echo hello this is being run as root 
<wm_eddie> ubuntu:/etc/alsa/0.9# sudo echo hello
<wm_eddie> hello
<toyowheelin> I havent setup a pass for root yet
<phlaegel> toyowheelin: you're not supposed to
<wm_eddie> toyowheelin: have you read that faq I posted?
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: you don't need to, everything uses sudo
<sladen> wm_eddie: okay.  And what happens when you run that as a user like you're supposed to!  :)
<wm_eddie> yeah, I just realized that i was in a root prompt
<wm_eddie> I think I have to add myself to the sudoers file
<wm_eddie> hmm where is that I wonder.. /etc/sudo
<wm_eddie> ?
<wm_eddie> ok
<wm_eddie> woo~
<Treenaks> argh, evolution doesn't understand ipv6 imap servers it seems
<Treenaks> "Invalid argument" while connecting..
<toyowheelin> how do I go about installing KDE?
<Tsjoklat> lol
<Tsjoklat> sorry
<toyowheelin> :/
<Tsjoklat> just kde isn't much supported yet
<toyowheelin> its really not funny
<toyowheelin> oh
<schweeb> I think most of it's in universe now
<wm_eddie> toyowheelin: just use gnome and make your life easier for now.
<toyowheelin> grr well can anyone tell me how to turn up the refresh on the mon...60hz is deadly on the eyes
<fabbione> how do i tell thunderbird to stop opening new windows each time i click on a message or a mailbox?
<wm_eddie> toyowheelin: edit /etc/X11/XF86COnfig
<toyowheelin> oh
<schweeb> fabbione: there's an extension
<toyowheelin> was hoping for a gui way
<wm_eddie> except... properly capitalized?
<wm_eddie> ...
<schweeb> fabbione: No New Window On Double Click
<wm_eddie> why did I put a ? there...
<wm_eddie> I need slee.
<fabbione> toyowheelin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<wm_eddie> p
<Treenaks> toyowheelin: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config ?
<fabbione> do not edit X config manually!
<fabbione> it's BAD
<fabbione> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<fabbione> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<fabbione> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<toyowheelin> ok
<schweeb> yes, it eats your children
<schweeb> it'd be neat if xserver-xfree86 could configure TwinView ;)
<fabbione> schweeb: where do i find that extension?
<schweeb> fabbione: just a sec
<fabbione> schweeb: file a wishlist bug with all the reference
<fabbione> s/wishlist/enanchement
<fabbione> perhaps it's doable somehow
<schweeb> yea, I probably will
<fabbione> <- maintains X
<schweeb> ahh
<schweeb> you on XSF too?
<fabbione> yes
<wm_eddie> how do I go about installing mono?
<schweeb> as is daniels, correct?
<Se7h> 227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,3,10,203)
<Se7h> LIST -aL
<Se7h> 553 Invalid file or directory.
<Se7h> Invalid response '5' received from server.
<wm_eddie> I'd really like mono.
<fabbione> schweeb: correct
<schweeb> wm_eddie: you'll have to add an extra source
<Se7h> how do i take passive mode from gftp ?=
<schweeb> I'll get you the URL after I get the NNWODC thing for fabbione 
<wm_eddie> ok
<plovs> wm_eddie, mono: deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./
<schweeb> fabbione: http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=150
<wm_eddie> I'm very interested in mono.  I like C# too.
<schweeb> yea, tseng's source
<phlaegel> wm_eddie: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September/000068.html
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> I'm gonna mirror tseng's source along with some other frequently needed ubuntu things soon, hopefully
<schweeb> fabbione: I use that for my employees at work (we use tbird now! - way better than outlook)
<fabbione> schweeb: thanks. checking nwo
<fabbione> now
<schweeb> I've only ran into problems with it once
<schweeb> an employee couldn't open up new emails earlier... and it turned out to be that
<schweeb> but works elsewhere perfect
<fabbione> yup
<fabbione> it seems to work ok
<fabbione> thanks dude
<schweeb> no prob
<schweeb> reminds me I gotta migrate back to tbird from evo
<schweeb> evo = slow
<fabbione> hm no
<wm_eddie> evo = gnome
<fabbione> it didn't load it
<wm_eddie> and that means better integration.
<schweeb> you have to restart tbird, fabbione 
<schweeb> wm_eddie: that doesn't matter to me
<schweeb> wm_eddie: when I go to my linux-kernel box, or something, and I can't do anything else in my email client, that's bad
<schweeb> I can do all kinds of fun shit in tbird and it keeps goin strong
<schweeb> when there's a good open groupware server solution for linux that I can connect evolution to, then I can consider using evolution
<toyowheelin> alright much better
<schweeb> hopefully an eGroupware plugin
* schweeb crosses his fingers
<wm_eddie> Is there a way I can sync my evolutions with my server?
<schweeb> sync what?
<toyowheelin> now...how to install things like...tuxracer and more important tings like xmms
<wm_eddie> Mostly contacts and todo list items.
<toyowheelin> *things
<fabbione> schweeb: in which .mozilla-thunderbird directory the plugin has to be installed?
<schweeb> the bounties are still open for calendar publishing
<phlaegel> toyowheelin: run synaptic and search around a bit. lots of apps to install there.
<Se7h> "Invalid response '5' received from server." on gftp
<schweeb> fabbione: I just import the xpi *shrug*
<wm_eddie> a whole lot
<fabbione> schweeb: ah ok
<wm_eddie> yea! mono is working.
<schweeb> wm_eddie: I also happen to like firefox about 10000x more than Epiphany :p gonna hold that against me too
<wm_eddie> I hate epiphany...
<schweeb> well, epiphany = gnome, so :p
<toyowheelin> awww no tuxracer
<wm_eddie> yeah...
<clee> epiphany totally sucks.
<clee> no 'View source' in the context menus
<clee> weak
<schweeb> I was angry when "preferences" was moved back to the "edit" submenu
<schweeb> in firefox
<schweeb> that's about the only thing that pisses me off about it
<fabbione> schweeb: ok.. got the trick thanks :-)
<dst> that is where prefrences go..
<schweeb> fabbione: np
<schweeb> dst: tools!
<joem> no
<schweeb> hrm..
<schweeb> I go to evo
<joem> edit prefrences makes sense
<schweeb> where are settings
<schweeb> IN TOOLS
<joem> tools prefrences doesn't
<clee> schweeb: dude, evo is non-HIG-compliant
<schweeb> the edit menu is for text editing
<joem> it is for editing period
<clee> schweeb: every other GNOME app that complies with the HIG uses Edit->Prefs
<joem> yea evo still uses settings
<schweeb> strict HIG compliance is going to drive me insane.
<clee> KDE will always love you ;)
<joem> there is a bug on it somewhere, but they are going for outlook migration, so they might not care about that
<jamesh> schweeb: why?  Because it makes things internally consistent?
<schweeb> I'm a firm believer in the settings being in the tools menu... if anything, not the edit menu, but the file menu, where you have your printer settings and such
<schweeb> can argue with me all you want, but I consider edit to be the wrong place
<wm_eddie> yay mono is working!
<clee> schweeb: dude, then take it up with the HIG authors
<schweeb> clee: maybe I will someday
<clee> schweeb: as it stands, evolution is being naughty and needs to be spanked
<wm_eddie> woo and tomboy is in that server too
<wm_eddie> clee: that'll only provoke it.
<clee> wm_eddie: I like it when evo gets all frisky.
<schweeb> I know why the HIG is useful and all... that doesn't mean all of its decisions make sense
<joem> schweeb: where is the sense in the tools menu
<clee> schweeb: of course.
<joem> what does editing prefs have to do with tools
<clee> schweeb: however, the point is that all apps should comply with the HIG fully whereever the HIG has something to say
<clee> schweeb: And when the HIG is wrong, then the apps will all be consistently wrong
<clee> schweeb: Then when the HIG is fixed, all of the apps will become consistently fixed
<jamesh> schweeb: what should an app do if it has no other items to go in the tools menu?
<schweeb> joem: look at your edit menu, is there anything else in there similar to editing preferences?
<joem> depends on the app, in epiphany I have personal data and toolbar
<schweeb> the configuration applet for a program is a "tool"
<joem> no it isn't, prefs are something you edit
* schweeb shakes his head
<schweeb> I'm done.
<joem> though if fire fox is going to be consistant with it, they should move themes to edit as well
<joem> becuase that is very similar to prefs, and they should be in the same menu
<schweeb> really, the hig should have called for a new "Preferences" menu or something
<schweeb> and edit should be "Text"
<schweeb> or similar
<joem> that just creates more options then needed
* clee is a fan of MacOS X's <App> menu in the menubar
<clee> with <App> -> Preferences...
<schweeb> because in all pre-HIG apps anywhere... edit was almost exclusively text tools
<schweeb> find, cut,copy, paste, etc...
<joem> some smaller apps don't include/need those options
* schweeb steers himself back to #ubuntu
<joem> heh
<clee> schweeb: what you *should* do is join #gnome on irc.gimp.org and bitch at *them* about it
<clee> they'd love it
<schweeb> heh
<schweeb> I'm sure jdub would *love* that after my kernel module argument the other night
<lamont> mdz: around?
* tvon|x31 wishes keychain would automatically integrate with the Xsession in ubuntu
<tvon|x31> er, not Xsession in specific, but "X session"
<ish> is hald really necessary?
<tvon|x31> I think SuSE does it by default
<jdub> ish: yes.
<schweeb> ish: most definitely
<jdub> tvon|x31: which keychain, which session?
<ish> ok.. just trying to trackdown anything that could be locking my system.
<lamont> ...the dependencies of xmms proper and libxmms are in Depends:, the
<lamont>     dependencies of the plugins are in Recommends:. If the package management
<lamont>     tool of your choice doesn't support some of these dependencies, please do
<lamont>     not cast blame for that on the xmms package. Direct thy wrath properly ;o)
<lamont> le huh???
<ish> with acpi my latop gets hotter than I think its ever been..
<tvon|x31> jdub: "keychain" the app, and my GNOME session
<tvon|x31> jdub: I think SuSE does it by default, and I've set it up before in Gentoo/Fedora..  basically when you login you get a gtk-ssh-askpass, after that your passphrase is stored for ssh sessions
<jdub> tvon|x31: ssh-agent is running
<jdub> tvon|x31: add ssh-add to your session, or just run it from a terminal
<jdub> tvon|x31: if you run it from 'run application...' you get ssh-askpass-gnome :)
<jdub> (or anywhere that doesn't have a tty)
<tvon|x31> jdub: well fancy that
<tvon|x31> jdub: thanks
<jdub> tvon|x31: a debian default for a very long time :)
<bdale> lamont: to the best of my knowledge, dselect is still the only front-end to package management that gets the handling of all dependency types right.
<schweeb> 01:34 < jdub> tvon|x31: a debian default for a very long time :)
<schweeb> 01:35 < bdale> lamont: to the best of my knowledge, dselect is still the only
<schweeb>                front-end to package management that gets the handling of all
<schweeb>                dependency types right.
<schweeb> urgh
<schweeb> stupid mouse losing sync again
<lamont> bdale: yeah, but if you have binaries in your package, that depend on a shlib, is it _LEGAL_ to make that just a recommends?
<tvon|x31> hehe
<tvon|x31> jdub: thanks for the info
<bdale> lamont: since I no longer use xmms, and never used any plugins, I'm not sure I care in this particular case.  [so slap me] 
<lamont> heh
<lamont> bdale: I only care because the bug landed in my lap.
<bdale> lamont: this sounds like anothe problematic example of handling optional functionality
<lamont> yep
* bdale crosses his fingers...
<bdale> grrr
<fabbione> hey bdale 
<bdale> I hate it when a reboot "cures" a problem.
<fabbione> does anybody have a Matrox P650?
<clee> hi, bdale 
<bdale> spurious internal compiler error / seg fault stuff ... non repeatable.  sounds like RAM is failing?
<pisuke> hi. just installed ubutu
<pisuke> it rocks
<pisuke> thank you
<mike__> hey, is there any updated ubuntu livecd?
<pisuke> just one problem. i need to do some adminstrative tasks. and sudo keeps asking me the root passwd. what's wrong?
<pisuke> i read the wiki and you're suposed to use sudo
<WW> Is it possible to install Ubuntu with a 2.4 kernel?
<tvon|x31> pisuke: its not asking you for the root password, its asking you for *your* password
<pisuke> ah
<ish> How can I start nautilus without creating a window (I'm starting it from .xsession)
<pisuke> thank you tvon
<tvon|x31> pisuke: no problemo
<tvon|x31> ish: nautilus -n
<pisuke> haven't used sudo. it shows
<tvon|x31> nautilus --no-default-window
<tvon|x31> pisuke: ;)
<ish> tvon|x31: it just exits
<tvon|x31> ish: hrm
<ish> But thats what I gather the command is from the manpage.
<tvon|x31> ish: running 'startx' that only runs 'exec xterm' and running 'nautilus -n' in that xterm....works for me
<Britt> WW: I'm not sure about the install process ... I haven't worked through custom yet. You should be able to revert to 2.4 via apt after the initial install though (assuming you can get that far. I'm geussing you're having problems based on the nature of the ?).
<tvon|x31> hrm
<tvon|x31> brb
<mdz> lamont: here
<subterrific> anyone else tried running the vnc stuff via the desktop sharing capplet?
<subterrific> its not running for me, i turn it on and vncserver doesn't run and no additional ports are listening
<subterrific> file a bug?
<WW> Britt: Actually, I haven't had problems, but eventually I need to install MATLAB (a commercial mathematics product). According to there docs, their latest release requires kernel 2.4.x.
<WW> their*
<Britt> subterrific: what does 'lsof -i | grep vino' report?
<Britt> WW: you should have no problems then ... 'sudo apt-cache search kernel-image'
<subterrific> Britt: nothing :(
<WW> Britt: The MATLAB docs also so they require glibc (glibc6) 2.2.5.  How would I check that?
<subterrific> if i run vino-server in a term, it seems to work fine
<Britt> subterrific: yes I'd guess that's a bug then. I haven't touched vino from cli and it works by default here
<Britt> mbselv0@lacasa ~ $ lsof -i | grep vino
<Britt> vino-serv  4947 mbselv0   32u  IPv4  10875       TCP *:5900 (LISTEN)
<subterrific> Britt: yeah, it worked on my other ubuntu machine
<subterrific> sucks cause i turned it on here before i went to work, planning on testing it from work
<subterrific> i got to work and it wasn't running :(
<Britt> WW: dpkg -i glibc*
<plovs_> aptitude can not be ran as a user, only using sudo, bug?
<Britt> subterrific: i've had bad luck with it sofar here also. LAN connection is VERY slow (unusable) ... and 'vncviewer localhost' explodes
<subterrific> Britt: heh, well i ran vncviewer on the same machine as vino-server at work and it was pretty interesting
<plovs_> are there plans for nxserver/viewer?
<subterrific> did this crazy mirroring effect
<Britt> WW: or if you are looking for info on a package you are going to install, apt-cache show pkgname
<WW> plovs_: I don't think so.
<subterrific> plovs_: i heard there are plans to consider it
<subterrific> plovs_: it might have even been mentioned in the osnews interview
<Britt> subterrific: yeah that's what i got as well ... wonder if thats an ubuntu thing
<plovs_> it is nicer/faster then vnc
<subterrific> yeah, screen style session management :)
<WW> plovs_: My previous comment was about your question about aptitude.
<Britt> but can it access the active desktop session?
<Britt> I played with it for a few min the other day and couldn't get it to do that
<plovs_> Britt, I do not have a root password (that's ok) but when I run aptitude, it will ask me for it
<Britt> plovs_: it should be asking for your user passwd
<Britt> (even if it's described incorrectly in aptitude)
<WW> Britt: Thanks for the pointers.  If I can get MATLAB working, I just might be able to keep this nifty installation.
<Britt> if that's not the case it's a bug (and if that is the case and it's described incorrectly it's a bug :)
<Britt> WW: lets hope it works in 2.6!
<Britt> WW: otherwise you're gonna be missing out on all Utopia love!
<WW> Britt: You know, I haven't tried it in 2.6.  That couldn't hurt anything, could it?
<Britt> WW: definitely not
<plovs_> Britt, it will ask for my userpasswd if I do: sudo aptitude , it will ask for root password if I install a package from aptitude if I called it without sudo
<plovs_> Britt, or should I go and have a coffee?
<Britt> plovs_: the first part is correct ... the second is a bug
<phlaegel> why is that a bug? sudo runs as root, so logically the app should ask for root passwd when called without sudo.
<plovs_> phlaegel, it is not a debian bug but it is an ubuntu-bug as ubuntu banned root
<plovs_> phlaegel, and it won't work without root
<WW> Britt: ??? apt-get install Utopia-love ???
<phlaegel> that's why sudo is set up...
<Britt> phlaegel: right ... but specific to ubuntu, if run without sudo it should ask for the users password, not root. I'm not sure how this is going to be handled within third party apps like aptitude though
<plovs_> Britt, is aptitude an ubuntu-native app or did  I pull it in from universe?
<Britt> WW: Utopia is the project that includes HAL, dbus, and gnome-volume-manager (amongst other things) that make things like usbkey/cd/digi camera autodetection possible
<phlaegel> to do that right(ish), apps that need root would have to implicitly call sudo...
<Britt> WW: they depend on having a 2.6 kernel though
<Britt> plovs_: I believe it's native, but don't quote me on that.
<subterrific> phlaegel: you can make a launcher for the app that runs it with gksudo, that is what ubuntu is doing for all of the other apps that need root
<plovs_> Britt, I'll just file it as a bug and then we'll see (I like filing bugs)
<subterrific> everything in the system configuration menu is that way
<Britt> plovs_: great :)
<subterrific> phlaegel: synaptic works the same way
<phlaegel> subterrific: what about cli? or other apps? I'm not sure there's a clean way to really "fix" it.
<subterrific> cli apps you run using sudo or run with a root term (sudo -s)
<phlaegel> gksudo is kind of an illusory fix, imho
<subterrific> i suppose, but it works
<phlaegel> yeah, it works fine, I have no problem with it as it is. that's why I'm questioning the bug :-)
<subterrific> if you're digging around finding apps like aptitude or command line apps, you need to know how sudo works
<subterrific> if you don't, you're protected
<ish> tvon|x31: seems to be an incompatibility with -n and --no-desktop..
<tvon|x31> ish:oh,heh
<subterrific> phlaegel: you wouldn't want someone to run any random command line app and have it ask them for their user password to gain root access
<tvon|x31> ish: well, if you want --no-desktop and no window to show up, what do you want to happen?
<tvon|x31> ish: youre basically asking for nothing to happen
<subterrific> very bad things can happen, there is a reason you have a limited number of setuid apps
<ish> tvon|x31: need it running so when I click on the trash applet, or home..
<ish> basically I'm running the panel in FVWM..
<tvon|x31> ish: ahh, I see
<ish> and I don't want a nautilus window everytime I login.
<tvon|x31> ish: you cannot browse trash applet without nautilus running?
<phlaegel> subterrific: irc can be a pain. I'm not sure that either of us are clear on the others' point, or on the bug :-)
<tvon|x31> eg, it doesnt start nautilus with just a window?
<phlaegel> subterrific: I'm only semi paying attention to irc anyway
<ish> tvon|x31: it will start nautilus..  but then I lose my fvwm menus on the root window :(
<ish> I'm OK without the panel..  Just thought it was kinda neat.
<tvon|x31> ish: yeah, I see the problem now
<tvon|x31> ish: you could set the gconf preferences to keep nautlius from taking the desktop
<subterrific> phlaegel: i'm pretty sure i get what you're saying, but i don't think you have fully thought out the implications.
<tvon|x31> ish: open up gconf-editor and goto apps->nautilus->preferences, and uncheck "show_desktop"
<ish> tvon|x31: thats perfect.. Thanks.
<tvon|x31> ish: np :)
<matt2> When it says "Waiting for Headers" in apt-get, and it stays for quite some time until proceeding, is this due to my connection with the server? Are there any mirrors?
<subterrific> mdz: i'll check the kern.log when i get to work tomorrow and update the bug
<plovs_> subterrific, I filed the aptitude thing as a minor bug, as you say if you use it you *should* know better, it's more cosmetic
<subterrific> mdz: i wish i had more details about what was going on, but its pretty tough when the system becomes completely unusable.
<mdz> subterrific: I understand; it's equally tough for us, though, when we can't get more information about the problem
<subterrific> plovs_: its more of a security thing. you would not want to give aptitude suid root
<subterrific> mdz: yeah, the bug report was more just to let you and other users know that there is indeed a problem. up until the other guy chimed in i figured i was alone in having that issue.
<plovs_> subterrific, agreed, the less suid the better, it should probably be wrapped in sudo or something, if you call it without sudo it should automattically use sudo
<plovs_> subterrific, whatever, I still think ubuntu is the best debian-incarnaton I have seen :)
<tvon|x31> Should I be able to run shell scripts by clicking on them in Nautilus in some way?
<subterrific> plovs_: do you really think wrapping programs in sudo is a good idea? if a user just gets used to running applications and having them ask for a password, it would be trivial to deceive a user
<subterrific> especially at a command line level
<plovs_> subterrific, security is a pain isn't it? Maybe aptitude should just bork if uid<>0
<WW> Britt: MATLAB is running in 2.6.  Hooray for the good guys!
<WW> Britt: It printed some font errors, though.
<WW> Does this message suggest anything:
<WW> Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]  
<plovs_> speaking of security, why do I have four ports open 25,11,628,631 ? I am not a mail-server/relayhost.
<Treenaks> plovs_: scanning from localhost, or remotely?
<subterrific> those are all only listening locally
<subterrific> or should be
<plovs_> Treenaks, subterrific, an oeps is in order
<subterrific> ?
<plovs_> I scanned 127.0.0.1
<plovs_> but if I scan 192.168... 111 is still open
<subterrific> netstat --tcp --listening -p --numeric-ports
<subterrific> run that as root
<plovs_> subterrific, 111 runs on all ports 0.0.0.0:111
<Treenaks> that's portmap..
<Treenaks> afaik
<subterrific> hehe
<subterrific> yes
<subterrific> rpc
<subterrific> its used to locate what port other services are running on
<subterrific> famd requires it
<Treenaks> instead of those services using well-known port numbers defined by IANA... aka /etc/services
<plovs_> yes it was on the mailinglist, fam needs it open, is being worked on, no more questions then
<Treenaks> which makes firewalling them _hard_
<subterrific> yes, there is a replacement for fam to get around that requirement
<plovs_> that will be in hoary?
<subterrific> not sure, i only joined the mailing list today. haven't seen any discussion on it
<plovs_> it was on sept 19
<subterrific> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/nautilus-list/2004-June/msg00182.html
<aj> anyone know where the warty Release.gpg key (0x437D05B5) is?
<subterrific> plovs_: gamin might be too soon in its dev to make hoary
<subterrific> june 2004 was its 0.0.1 release
<Treenaks> is it possible to enable "Emacs-like" keybindings in Ubuntu? the selector from the "keyboard shortcuts" panel has disappeared
<subterrific> looks very promising though
<matt2> so uh.. I installed xfce4-themes via apt-get and I can't figure out where it installed the themes.. should be /usr/share/themes but it's not, can anyone help?
<plovs_> subterrific, yes, it would enable selinux stuff in ubuntu 
<plovs_> matt2, dpkg -L xfce4-themes
<matt2> plovs_: Oh wow.. is that a search I see?
<matt2> I'm such a debian n00b
<matt2> plovs_: can't thank you enough
<plovs_> matt2, it list the contents of your installed package
<subterrific> matt2: man dpkg    for more fun
<plovs_> matt2, *very* handy when you lost stuff you just installed :)
* Mithrandir grumbles
<matt2> cool, thanks guys.. didn't realize that dpkg was this type of application.. I've only used dpkg -i to install a couple .debs, not thinking about it much
<|trey|> matt2: Pay peticular notice to "hold"  apt-listbugs and hold make a good combination at times  :)
<matt2> plovs_: No kidding, thanks for the big pointer
<matt2> |trey|: I'm afraid I don't quite understand what you mean
<|trey|> matt2: join #debian-bots and type '!hold'
<|trey|> The bots ignore you if you are not in an official Debian channel  :/
<|trey|> #debian is cool too... cept thats not Ubuntu really...
<leex30> Is ubuntu designed to easily upgrade from CD when the next release is out?  Would one have to reinstall the system?
<Mithrandir> leex30: upgrades are supported, yes
<jdub> leex30: from CD and 'net
<|trey|> Ubuntu is Debian... but Debian is not Ubuntu, yeah, something like that  :)
<|trey|> jdub: still keeping busy  8-)
<matt2> I had no idea....
<Treenaks> jdub: do you ever sleep?
<aj> jdub: any idea where the warty Release.gpg key is?
<Solkaris> what multimedia support like so far .. IE how hard is it to get DVD and MP3 Playback working
<aj> jsub: (/misc/daily_signing_key.asc is a different one)
<Mithrandir> aj! long time no see.
<matt2> I figured out why my themes didn't install into /usr/share/themes.. haha xfce4-themes is a package of ICON themes.... =P
<|trey|> aj: blah.... /etc/apt/list.sources tells you...
<aj> i'm trying to upgrade from sarge to warty, i don't have an install yet
<|trey|> If you know how to read it... man sources.list (I'm high, wrong way around)
<ish> Is it possible to edit the 'Computer' menu?
<|trey|> One is wrong at least  :/
<jdub> aj: hrm, not sure. elmo or lamont would know.
<jdub> Treenaks: i'm in .au.
<jdub> aj: upgrades are going to hurt.
<|trey|> ish: yes... it was configured somehow... I forget where the vfolder is that configures it though...
<aj> jdub: pfft
<aj> jdub: my last upgrade stopped me from being able to suspend or switch to VCs without crashing X, how much worse can this be?
<|trey|> aj: 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted'
<Solkaris> is there going to be a forum at some point like the GentooForums?
<jdub> aj: it won't have all the lovely defaults or user experience, or... ;)
<|trey|> universe at the end is sarges main without dublicates...
<aj> jdub: err, my prefered desktop is four xterms :)
<|trey|> jdub: if he chooses "manual package selection" then adds that... it should install your wonderful 2.8  :)
<jdub> aj: one wonders if there's much of a point ;)
<aj> trey: yes, but where do i get the key that signed http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/Release.gpg ?
<aj> jdub: there's always the hope of ubuntu/dists/warty-security getting populated some day...
<|trey|> aj: apt 0.6 is not in warty... thus there might not be one... perhaps try hoarty (or however its spelled...)
<aj> hoary's empty, and Release.gpg's got a signature, and i've got a script for verifying them...
<jdub> hoary doesn't exist yet :)
<|trey|> aj: oh... I forget the question then?  :o
<|trey|> Did I mention I smoked a bowl like 20 mins ago?
<aj> |trey|: i want the pub key to validate the Release.gpg signature
<Mithrandir> aj: I suggest you poke elmo when he wakes up.
<|trey|> 0.6 is in Experimental... its pretty nice  :)  so is 2.8 (last I checked) ... experimental broke though, so I figured thats a bad idea  :(
<aj> experimental broke?
<|trey|> Ubuntu 2.8 is nicer though... more logical, and closer to how I like it  :)
<|trey|> aj: [gasp] 
<aj> as in the packages in experimental broke, or..?
<Mithrandir> aj: or you could poke Kamion, I think he might know and have access to get the key out.
<fabbione> humpf..
<leex30> So I can upgrade from sarge to ubuntu by putting 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted' in /etc/apt/sources.list and running 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<|trey|> aj: it tends to do that if you don't pay attention to b.d.o
<aj> kamion's same TZ as elmo isn't he?
<|trey|> aj: even more likely due to less use  :(
<fabbione> aj: yes, but they are around at different times usually
<aj> leex30: the FAQ says to expect mayhem
<|trey|> kinda got a lot of use outta reportbug though  :)
* leex30 always expects mayhem
<Mithrandir> aj: correctly, but that doesn't mean they're get up at the same time.
<Mithrandir> aj: (UK is 0837 atm)
<topyli> |trey|: well, that's why i have ubuntu now in the first place: experimental 2.8 killed my cat ;)
<leex30> I'm hoping to get my printer/scanner to work.  That's my real test..
<|trey|> topyli: When something breaks, I usually try new distro's that I have been meaning to test usually... works out... tryed Fedora for a while... and then went to Debian again before finding Ubuntu... looked like a nice GNOME... so here I am  8-)
<topyli> leex30: ouch. a multi-function device... good luck :)
<matt2> my printer worked out of the box.. crazy enough
<leex30> the hp psc1210 worked great for a while.. then it stopped working altogether
<matt2> though I don't have the correct drivers yet.. it gets the job done for now though
<|trey|> (mainly the trash applet and the 'computer' menu is why I'm here... I hate icons on my desktop  :(
<topyli> |trey|: excactly. i upgrade to experimental when in reality i just want to check out the new mandrake or whatever :)
<|trey|> topyli: blah... I don't like Mandrake  :(
<matt2> Mandrake is not cool =(
<ish> I just came from Mandrake - guess I didn't like it enough :)
<|trey|> usually new Suse and Red Hat (Suse recently cuz of what Novell is doing... mainly so I am familier with what I will see in Enterprises)
<matt2> ubuntu is the bees knees for sure
<aj> jdub: (when's planet ubuntu happening anyway? i wanna see elmo blogging)
<matt2> like gentoo alot too but things tend to break and I hate compile times =(
<|trey|> Ubuntu's GNOME is... yes... but with GNOME's release manager at the helm, its bound to be pretty good  :)
<topyli> mandrake is great. it saved me from redhat 6. then debian saved me from rpm altogether.
<leex30> so will every ubuntu release be strictly free software?
<Treenaks> suse 9.1's gnome sucks
<|trey|> Debian is the $hit though... best package management around... nice combo  :)
<|trey|> Fedora's prettiness + Debian's technical aspects = perfection  :)
<topyli> s/perfection/ubuntu =)
<|trey|> IMHO
<|trey|> topyli: kinda my point... but thats down the road  8-)
<|trey|> You can see it starting... but its not quite there yet  :)
<matt2> anyone know the package name for xfce4 gtk2 themes?
<|trey|> (like the different look to the boot process [ok]  etc...
<|trey|> matt2: umm... you're gonna kick yourself...
<|trey|> apt-get install gtk2-xfce-themes
<ish> hmm, why did I think ubuntu could not playback mp3s...
<|trey|> matt2: apt-cache show xfce4 in the future if you forget  ;)
<|trey|> ish: because Fedora can't  :(
<matt2> hahah.. thanks man. I was searching xfce4, that was my problem
<|trey|> Debian can though  8-)
<fabbione> hey pitti
<fabbione> pitti: is it normal (after your changes) that gpg still bitches about "insecure memory"
<pitti> Morning fabbione
<pitti> fabbione: ugh, no
<|trey|> matt2: xfce4 is in universe afaik
<pitti> fabbione: my latest changes remove the suid bit completely
<pitti> fabbione: but you need the latest kernel crack for that
<pitti> fabbione: uname -a?
<ish> rhythmbox isn't bad either..
<fabbione> 2.6.8.1-2-686
<fabbione> pitti: i will check again
<pitti> fabbione: hmm, this should be correct
<matt2> it totally is.. I had to saerch xfce NOT xfce4 to see this though
<fabbione> pitti: probably i installed the kernel and didn't reboot
<|trey|> ish: Rhythmbox is nice... I kinda wish it was Helix or Mplayer in resticted though...
<pitti> fabbione: gpg does work correctly with this kernel at my box
<pitti> fabbione: you leave your computer on over night?
<ish> Until I get tvout working - I have no use for mplayer...
<|trey|> pitti: you don't?
<ish> And I have a feeling that won't happen .
<|trey|> ish: new purpose: cliphunter.com
<pitti> |trey|: of course not. It wastes energy
<|trey|> pitti: but you feel a lot better for it  8-)
<pitti> |trey|: feel better about what?
<ish> hmm.. I think I can assume firefox won't be getting updated before release..
<|trey|> Ubuntu should include Garret Lesages "Industrial Theme for Firefox" as seen on www.planetnovell.org
<pitti> fabbione: if you did not reboot, uname -a should print an older version
<|trey|> It fits in better with the desktop... if he will let you  :)
<ish> |trey|: is mplayer in universe?
* pitti goes to eat some breakfast while the daily dist-upgrade runs
<|trey|> ish: no... apt-get.org search "w32codecs"... get the source listing marillat...
<WW> I have a program (Maple) that is looking for the shared library  libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2.  Am I going to be able to get this working in Ubuntu?
<|trey|> Christian Marillat rules... such a kind DD  :)
<ish> Hmm.. Thats usually how my RPM distros get borked - 3rd party RPMS.
<|trey|> ish: Marilatt is a DD... Debian Developer... trustworthy... apt-get.org sources are varified for competence...
<Tomcat_> I try to get used to compile myself what is missing... I don't like installing other debs...
<|trey|> mentors.debian.net is a good place for source too...
<ish> |trey|: thanks for the tip.
<|trey|> its the only deb-src source repo I use...
<Mithrandir> |trey|: we're looking at including the mplayer .debs from Marilliat somewhere easy to get to.
<ish> does linux support tvout on any laptops?
<|trey|> Mithrandir: should be in Universe... you already state its not supported... not supported = not responsible...
<Mithrandir> |trey|: yes, that's probably where it'll end up.
<|trey|> Blackdown java should maybe be considered too imo... 
<Mithrandir> ish: used to support my old IBM thinkpad T21 just fine
<|trey|> With Suns text of course...
<|trey|> The user still has to do what Sun wants... and all parties are happy  :)
<jdub> aj: this week :)
<|trey|> Ubuntu = perfection with that... but they are things that aren't necissary  :)
<aj> jdub: sweet
<Mithrandir> |trey|: we're looking at some way of shipping such software, yes.
<fabbione> pitti: i can't remember :-)
<|trey|> Right now... without splash screens... and without Mplayer or Blackdown... its still very very nice  :)
<fabbione> pitti: it's not like i reboot on a daily base
<|trey|> even if you recommend sudo  ;)
* |trey| noticed flash-mozilla already... if that can go in... others shouldn't be too complicated  :)
<Mithrandir> |trey|: warty lacks a bit of polish, but its fundament is very solid, and I'm _very_ happy how far we've gotten so far.
<aj> its "fundament"?
<plovs_> despite the name, i think it is on of the most stable beta's i have ever used
<|trey|> Mithrandir: yes... I noticed where things will be with boot process etc... looked at hoary plans though  :)
<topyli> |trey|: what's wrong with sudo? it's the best. i haven't been root for ages :)
<|trey|> aj: raw or base pretty much... thats how you can read it anyway...
<|trey|> topyli: I dunno... I like thinking I am god  :(
<plovs_> will ubuntu add something like parallel startup processes to update startup-times?
<aj> |trey|: "The part of the body on which one sits"
<|trey|> sudo sounds good for business.. but home use... I am god... I want gods rights  :)
<topyli> |trey|: you can think your user 'trey' as elevated to demigod status with sudo :)
<|trey|> aj: I knew that... couldn't word it  :)
<|trey|> demigod is not god  :(
<|trey|> demigods don't live in gods world  :(
<|trey|> They are posers  8-)
<topyli> demigods do god business in userland. it's cooler
<subterrific> |trey|: where do you see flash-mozilla?
<|trey|> subterrific: in universe...
<|trey|> goes at the end of the line stating 'deb' in sources.list...
<subterrific> |trey|: not seeing it...you sure it isn't being pulled in from some other repos you added?
<|trey|> (all for of them if you did a default install)
<plovs_> |trey|, i don't have it either
<|trey|> subterrific: pretty sure  :/
<subterrific> |trey|: check again
<|trey|> enless its in Marillats source... or where I get Java...
<|trey|> subterrific: blah... prolly in the java source...
<|trey|> I have it though  :(
<plovs_> |trey|, it's not in Marillats
<plovs_> |trey|, what java-source do you have?
<|trey|> plovs_: I think I saw it in there... I think thats why I reminded my self to use the source I did rather then the other Java sources... the one that states "student"...
<subterrific> |trey|: i see swf-player, is that you're talking about?
<|trey|> deb http://jopa.studentenweb.org/debian ./
<plovs_> |trey|, nope ain't there...
<|trey|> subterrific: nope... sure its flash-mozilla...
<WW> Easy question: How do I get nautilus (or whatever else is easiest) to burn an iso to CD?  I usually used k3b B.U. (Before Ubuntu).
<plovs_> WW, right-click - burn to cd
<|trey|> WW: I use cdrecord... for iso's... (2.6) cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc --speed=24 --data blah.iso... for music... I think its --audio
<plovs_> WW, if your burner allows it, I checked allow overburning in configuration-editor
<subterrific> is anyone aware of an application that makes it very easy to encrypt files (with gpg perhaps?). bonus points if it integrates with nautilus
<|trey|> WW: replace --speed=with about 1/2 of your cdrw's write speed for best results...
<Mithrandir> subterrific: seahorse?
<topyli> WW: you can of course still use k3b if you want to install all the libraries :)
<subterrific> Mithrandir: thx
<Mithrandir> subterrific: I've never used it, but it's the frontend for GPG for GNOME
<|trey|> Mithrandir: seahourse?
<WW> plovs_: I did something like that the first time, but it just copied the file to the CD, and didn't create the image.  I'll try again. 
<|trey|> Mithrandir: nm
<plovs_> WW, use an rw just in case ;)
<|trey|> WW: what I said with --data works for iso's... if you want to use cli
<topyli> WW: that's how i burned my ubuntu cd, so it worked in gnome 2.6 at least :)
<WW> I'd like to get the hang of this groovy new Gnome GUI.
<|trey|> (cdrecord dev=device --speed=blah --data some.iso
<|trey|> I usually end up with an iso on the disc like you... cdrecord does it how I want  :/
<topyli> we need a gtk2 version of xcdroast
<WW> The right-click trick worked.  I think I screwed up the first time because when I put the blank CD in, an empty window popped up, so I just drag-n-dropped the ISO into it, and wrote to disk.
<|trey|> never used that either  :/
<|trey|> I just learned that they all use cdrecord... so I did what the pretty gui made it hard to do  :/
<plovs_> is it possible to have a shortcut to eject a cd?
<topyli> and we need "burn playlist to audio cd" in rhythmbox :)
<plovs_> a shortcut-key that is?
<|trey|> topyli: can't say as though I play much music files... mainly just listen to shoutcast playlists... I reinstall too much  :/
<topyli> plovs_: bind "eject" to any key?
<topyli> |trey|: put all your oggs to your /home/porn partition :)
<topyli> and save that over install
<subterrific> topyli: or a burn directory/selected files as audio cd in nautilus
<joebeastie> are you able to restart the xfree configure tool?
<|trey|> topyli: or set that cdrecord key to ctrl+b(burn)  :)
<aj> topyli: /srv/porn would be more FHS :)
<topyli> subterrific: yes
<|trey|> topyli: /home/fearl/movies/porn  ;)
<topyli> |trey|: there you go. put that on a partition of its own and save all your oggs there as well :)
<joebeastie> encountered a weird bug. my laptop is defaulting to 640x480.
<seb128> morning
<|trey|> topyli: blah... can't ever get p2p software to work  :(
<topyli> aj: of course! we want our porn to be fhs compliant!
<|trey|> hence shoutcast...
<|trey|> ogg = no one owns the file... legal to distribute  :)
<|trey|> CEPT NO ONE LISTENS TO RAP AND USES OGG  :(
<topyli> just rip cds from the library or something
<|trey|> Libraries don't carry good hip hop  :(
<topyli> |trey|: no, they want music that survives more than two weeks ;)
<|trey|> like about 30?
<subterrific> what is good hip hop these days?
<|trey|> subterrific: anything with Dre's name on it...
<plovs_> topyli, thanks
<subterrific> heh
<topyli> led zeppelin
<|trey|> topyli: he said good hip hop... last I heard, led zepplin doesn't qualify as hip hop  :)
<topyli> yeah but he had two questions: "good" and "hip hop". i could only answer one at a time =)
<subterrific> |trey|: led zepplin would make pretty good background music for hiphop though. their heavier stuff at least
<topyli> sure. didn't someone use kashmir?
<subterrific> that was horrible
<subterrific> don't ever bring that up again
<topyli> oh no. will smith! :=
<|trey|> subterrific: Eminem, G-Unit (entire crew - 50 Cent, Young Buck, Lloyd Banks, Tony Yayo), D12, The Game...
<topyli> no it wasn't. who was it
<subterrific> |trey|: i think you and i will have to agree to disagree on what good hip hop is
<tcurdt> hi, guys ...don't wanna interupt the music discussion :-) ...but is there a package list for ubuntu?
<|trey|> subterrific: would sound like ICP, Doomsday Productions, or Kotten Mouth Kings  :)
<tcurdt> or even searchable? like packages.debian.org
<subterrific> |trey|: blackalicious?
<|trey|> subterrific: good = popular.... chill hip hop is Dialated Peoples, Pharcyde... Alkaholics... Jaru...
<|trey|> blackalicious is ok... Jurasic 5 and The Roots are better :)
<|trey|> Pretty much anything outta LA... 
<topyli> tcurdt: i haven't seen one :(
<subterrific> good is not popular, popular is what sells because its played over and over and over again
<|trey|> good = sells the most units... at least to most people...
<topyli> subterrific: what sells is popular, that much is safe to say :)
<|trey|> Success is measured by how much you sell... can't be fore everyone though
<|trey|> for*
<topyli> |trey|: that makes windows 98 better than debian :)
<subterrific> i'd put blackalicious on the same level as jurassic 5, the roots are amazing as always but i don't hear them doing anything new
<|trey|> topyli: absolutly nothing... but some would argue for NT though...
<topyli> it has sold more
<subterrific> |trey|: so by that measure titanic is the best movie of all time, and the backstreet boys are better than any hiphop artist in existance
<topyli> yes!
<|trey|> There is evidence XP is the most used Windows OS... followed by 98, then 2000... you have to think of time frame...
<topyli> hmm. is there so much xp already?
<subterrific> no
<|trey|> subterrific: to the general public yes... trying to be none-personal...
<|trey|> I wouldn't chill to it... but its "good"...
<rburton> the, recent Roots sucks imho
<topyli> hmm. will ubuntu be sold in cardboard boxes?
<Tomcat_> topyli: I can't look around my friends without seeing XP everywhere...
<|trey|> One decent hit... rest of the CD isn't that  great...
<|trey|> the track they released was catchy...
* rburton props DJ Format
<topyli> Tomcat_: dunno, i see most windows at work and they have mostly win2k.
* daniels props Drum & Bass Arena.
<|trey|> Never heard of him?  :(
<|trey|> D&B is cool too... listen to a lot of Techno... some Metal... mostly Rap though  :)
<jordi> rburton: hey I discovered meld does SVN while going over a Catalan translation.
<daniels> |trey|: DJ Format is some pretty good chilled rap
<rburton> jordi: it does?
<jordi> rburton: dude the package description should tell us about it a bit more prominently
<rburton> rburton: man i suck :)
<daniels> s/is/has/
<jordi> rburton: yeh
<jordi> rburton: it's pretty cool. My coworkers liked it and quickly dumped rapidsvn.
<subterrific> |trey|, rburton: have you heard madvillain?
<rburton> hm, nope
<subterrific> pretty good recent hip hop
<|trey|> subterrific: no  :(
<rburton> jordi: sweet
<|trey|> subterrific: not really been keeping up with underground.. no time  :(
<|trey|> Most of what I hear is in clubs, or on Audio1.net...
<subterrific> |trey|: i think if any of those bands you named were backed by as much publicity as pop music, they would reach the same level of popularity. outkast proved that
<|trey|> subterrific: each of the artists I named have been at #1 in the last year...
<jordi> ow
<|trey|> Like I said, based on my Criterion... anything that goes through Dre is gold right now...
<subterrific> |trey|: i mean blackalicious, j5, etc...
<|trey|> Actually... at least Platinum...
<topyli> heh
<Tomcat_> topyli: I have a totally trashy and old Laptop... but while 90% of students run WinXP, I run Debian... so nobody says anything about the machine :D
<subterrific> thats because he is backed by major label money, he's got their blessing
<topyli> the Dre industry
<|trey|> subterrific: oh... definatly j5... don't really like blackalicious... same mould as (some afrikan name)
<subterrific> there are 4 record labels that control what is popular, you can't argue that
<topyli> Tomcat_: the debian disguise for a crappy machine =)
<subterrific> sony, emi, umg, wmg
<Tomcat_> :P
<|trey|> Brand Nubian
<Tomcat_> A friend gave me a noname network card as a present for the laptop... Windows refused to run it with *any* driver, because none was perfectly matching...
<|trey|> ahh... that doesn't sound african... don't think thats what I was thinking  :(
<Tomcat_> Installed Debian... "Hey no problem it's RTL8139 anyway, there you go!"
<|trey|> Tomcat_: the joys of having the drivers around all the time  :)
<xealous> does anyone have the sources for the amd64 version of ubuntu? (i'm using debian's amd64 port currently)
<topyli> Tomcat_: we have about 50 researches with desktops and laptops. about a dozen have mac, and about five have linux. these people need no support at all. the rest are win2k and they keep the support guys busy. the machines are of course all the same harware :)
<|trey|> XP driver support pails in comparison today...
<Tomcat_> lol :] 
<|trey|> Not to mention Linux supports about 10 more archs... so yeah, you get the idea  :)
<subterrific> |trey|: yeah, win xp has no wireless lan support....oh wait
<|trey|> subterrific: blah... my Ubuntu is wireless  :/
<Treenaks> topyli: the same hardware for mac and XP? :)
<Treenaks> topyli: so is mine..
<|trey|> Treenaks: you can... technically... in some cases... especially PCI...
<topyli> Treenaks: uhhh... not the macs :)
<|trey|> And also Firewire...
<|trey|> topyli: blah... PCI is the same on most archs... not sure if linux supports PCI-X or whatever../
<Treenaks> topyli: well, the cpu tends to be quite different ;) but I understand..
<topyli> the macs are great. there's only one user who needs constant support, but that's just one of the professors breaking ms office all the time :)
<|trey|> Treenaks: exactly... everything else is the same for the most part  :)
<|trey|> topyli: Macs rule... I just wish I could afford one  :/
<|trey|> Even an eMac would do my just fine  :/
<|trey|> s/my/me/
<topyli> i do like the laptops.
<Treenaks> I'm saving money for a new laptop.. but it probably isn't going to be a mac
<|trey|> My school has G5's, I wanna play  :(
<topyli> put debian on them at night!
<Mithrandir> macs have too few mouse buttons. ;)
<|trey|> topyli: I'm waiting for what they come up with for the G5...
<Lowe> why the hell does all linux users like mac's i personally think macs suck
<|trey|> topyli: via Fink of course...
<|trey|> Lowe: what sucks about them?
<TerminX> Lowe: I think a lot of Linux users are of the "anything but Microsoft" mindset
<rburton> Lowe: mainly good design and good hardware
<subterrific> |trey|: as a mac user since 87, i think i can safely say, you aren't missing much
<topyli> macs work. the cheap pc hardware i'm always byuing is what sucks
<TerminX> I too think Apple sucks
* TerminX shrugs
<topyli> so its a hardware thing
<TerminX> Overpriced, undercompatible shit IMO
<|trey|> subterrific: I just wanna play  :/  GNOME still isn't has Human as Mac OS X today...
<|trey|> s/has/as/
<Treenaks> |trey|: but it's getting there
<|trey|> They will openly admit that... although they are on the way...
<Lowe> well i used them at school and it was the worst experience ever (this of course was 2 years ago)
<subterrific> |trey|: i dunno, i think gnome 2.8 is really close and actually better in many places
<|trey|> Treenaks: exactly...
<topyli> OSX looks like a toy though. i'd put X and gnome there at once :)
<|trey|> subterrific: Volume Management is a good improvement...
<Tomcat_> I like OS X...
<subterrific> gnome does a much better job of keeping consistent across all applications, visually at least
<|trey|> The OpenNet or whatever will be great when I figure out how to use it  :/
<subterrific> apple has this weird thing going where they can't decide why the hell they came up with brushed metal
<|trey|> subterrific: I certainly couldn't tell them  :/
<subterrific> first it was only for apps that mimic real world devices
<topyli> |trey|: if you put in a cdrw with stuff on it, the volume manager mounts it. then nautilus cd burner gets confused. you have to umount from the command line because nautilus can only "eject" it, not "umount" :(
<subterrific> then they make safari brushed metal
<|trey|> It's Carbon vs Cocoa though...
<subterrific> and then the finder
<subterrific> and now i've totally lost them...
<subterrific> i think the mac platform has far fewer good developers too
<subterrific> apple has done just about everything they can to push developers away over the years
<|trey|> Developers.a.c... Cocoa and Carbon... look them up... Carbon is older shit updated for OS X basically... but they have different themes...
<subterrific> its gotten to the point that the few good ones left are just traded around by apple, adobe, macromedia (although their mac apps have taken a nose dive recently)
<|trey|> Guess a few people still like Carbon...
<subterrific> you have to use carbon still for many things
<|trey|> subterrific: apple started competing with adobe, and to some extent macromedia though... thats why...
<subterrific> driving developers away
<subterrific> they even compete with small shareware developers
<|trey|> The products basically aren't needed, because these are things Apple already installs....
<|trey|> Or offers...
<|trey|> Joe User won't go past Apple.com if what he wants is listed there... he obviously doesn't care about money...
<|trey|> Things like Microsoft Office... and Micrsoft Virtual PC - Windows XP...
<|trey|> Thats why they are popular...
<|trey|> You can also use basically the entire Open Source software relm, and work on Darwin though... and plenty of Open Source projects are being used...
<|trey|> Hardly pushing devs away... Jordan Hubbard didn't appear to think so at least...
<|trey|> Co Founder of FreeBSD...
<|trey|> He appeared to think they were an attractive oppertunity for a developer... X11 for OSX... its all there for Open Source software... and Fink is Debian's package management... Gentoo's Portage can be used...
<tcurdt> to be honest: it's less the GUI that drives people to use OSX (btw: I like it) ...it's the easy installation and the software that's available
<Lowe> holy crap how many upgrades are there lol, does ubuntu have new ones every day.
<subterrific> |trey|: try using some open source software on darwin or OS X, its way behind linux
<|trey|> Lowe: the Release Preview would be expected to perhaps....yes...
<subterrific> for exmaple, Fink is now shipping gnome 2.4....wooo!
<tcurdt> as for the installation we are slowly getting there
<|trey|> subterrific: I actually have ran Darwin on X86... its not too bad actually... although its not Linux  :/
<Lowe> well it's nice to have a distro that's kept uptodate
<|trey|> Lowe: meet apt  :)
<subterrific> one of the biggest reasons i left the mac is because i wanted open source software and good package management. gentoo wasn't available on the mac at the time.
<Lowe> you know mandrakes urpmi, i could swear that was only updated monthly
<|trey|> Gentoo is now available and working with DarwinPorts and Fink to provide packages for OSX...
<subterrific> the mac is just not a very good development platform, you depend on apple for their customized gcc which is probably the buggiest gcc i've ever used
<Lowe> < is to scared to try gentoo
<|trey|> metapkg I think is that in writting...
<subterrific> and their gdb crashes so much it should be able to debug itself
<|trey|> Lowe: on my lowly 933 Duron... it isn't really logical... sure they run faster... but not when you're compiling something  :/
<|trey|> Even with 512mb ram...
<Mayday_> is it just me or isnt the nntp protocoll working in evolution?
<Lowe> I only have 256mb ram :(
<|trey|> [nana] 
<|trey|> Still not cool on 933 Duron though  :/  pos processor  :|
<|trey|> Not a machine made for compiling  :/
<|trey|> s/machine/chip
<|trey|> I need to get a simular Athlon at least  :/
<|trey|> It has to be AMD though  :(
<Lowe> I have an athlon xp 2000+ but every os i use thinks it's a 1250+
<|trey|> That sucks... use kernel-image-2.6-k7
<|trey|> type exactly that... then 2.6.9 will get upgraded when its uploaded...
<jono> hi all
<Lowe> actually i think it's something in my bios
<Lowe> since win xp thinks the same
<|trey|> Lowe: NTKRNL.DLL is i386...
<Lowe> eh?
<|trey|> NT's kernel is not k7
<Lowe> no but you see at one time it did recognize it as a 2000+
<|trey|> Then you got lucky  :/
<subterrific> wtf
<Lowe> all these upgrades are fun
<|trey|> Lowe: all those upgrades are done  8-)
<Lowe> what you have everything up to date lol
<|trey|> It rhymed  :/
<|trey|> And yes  :)
<Lowe> lol
<Lowe> brb
<jono> hey punkass
<daniels> jono: yo
<jono> daniels, heya man
<jono> daniels, hows it going?
<daniels> jono: not too bad, you?
<jono> daniels, good, just figuring out why my sound is not working in ubuntu
<subterrific> jono: what machine and sound card?
<jono> it says, your oss device could not be probed correctly - it seems the kernel modules are loaded though
<jono> subterrific, i386, M-Audio Delta 44
<jono> any idea ?
<subterrific> jono: well for one thing, you want ALSA, not OSS
<subterrific> and i'm pretty sure that card is supported by ALSA
<jono> subterrific, it is supported by ALSA, how do I switch to it?
<joebeastie> ok. after a bit of work getting X working I am now logging in to my fresh ubuntu system :)
<subterrific> well what does lsmod | grep ice say?
<jono> subterrific, I will paste in #jonoflood
<subterrific> jono: use http://paste.plone.org/
<jono> ok
<jono> subterrific, http://paste.plone.org/1468
<subterrific> jono: so you're all set at the kernel level
<subterrific> my guess is that you've got the volume all at 0 ;)
<subterrific> thats the ALSA default
<subterrific> so you probably need to run a mixer and unmute some channels and turn the volume up
<subterrific> you can try Applications->Multimedia->Volume Control and switch to the tab labeled [ALSA Mixer] 
<subterrific> but this http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=1040 suggests that you install some app named envy24control. so try that if alsamixer doesn't work
<jono> subterrific, ok, I adjusted all of them - unlocked and unmuted them all and the same problem - do I need to restart NGOME?
<subterrific> shouldn't, what are you using to play audio?
<jono> totem
<subterrific> ok, quit totem and then run gstreamer-properties
<subterrific> switch everything to use ALSA
<subterrific> then restart totem
<subterrific> jono: what kind of audio recording are you doing with that card?
<subterrific> if you don't mind me asking
<jono> subterrific, ahhh works now :) I will ammend my bug report
<subterrific> :)
<jono> subterrific, I have a home studio :)
<joebeastie> omg. this ubuntu rocks the socks of a fox
<jono> subterrific, thanks dude :)
<subterrific> jono: same here, i've got a CardDeluxe though. haven't tried it under linux yet though, i don't think ALSA supports it
<subterrific> i usually go to my buddy's place, he's got a mac with protools and a control24 board. its a pretty insane setup for a home studio
<jono> subterrific, cool - I normally boot to windows and use Cubase SX 2.0, but I am going to investigate Linux based stuff
<jono> subterrific, some of my recordings are on www.jonobacon.org/music/
<subterrific> jono: well let me know how it goes, i'm really interested in Linux audio too
<joebeastie> jono what soung are you into?
<joebeastie> sound rather
<jono> check out Fragile
<jono> joebeastie, I am actually into really heavy death/thrash metal, and I am in a band called Seraphidian (www.seraphidian.com), but I also do other styles
<xsad> hi to all
<jamesh> If anyone has run into this issue, please add a comment on the bug: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1587
<jono> my music page has some old songs I recorded ages ago
<xsad> does anyone tried to install ubuntu on a powerbook g4?
<Tomcat_> omg... RMS is in town. :o
<jamesh> if you see an icon of the wrong size in the recently used documents menu on the panel
<jamesh> add a comment about the file type and icon theme in use
<joebeastie> Tomcat_ : should ask him for so vi tips
<Tomcat_> lol :)
<joebeastie> tell him you where going to try emacs but you heard it sucks
<jono> xsad, I have it on a g4 powerbook
<xsad> i have problems with the keyboard......
<xsad> it doesn't recognize keys like @
<Tomcat_> Unfortunately I'm away when he speaks. :o
<subterrific> jono: sounds good, good production
<Treenaks> don't forget to tell him you use Linux
<Treenaks> (without the gnu/)
<jono> subterrific, cheers :)
<jono> subterrific, just done in my bedroom
<subterrific> jono: i'm pretty amatuer http://subterrific.net/~jason/blacktape.mp3
<jono> subterrific, check out Presence too - I was really pleased with that
<topyli> joebeastie: i'm sure rms does have a tip or two for vi users :)
<subterrific> i never manage to make it to the stage of actually correctly mixing the tracks. i just end up with up with a bunch of half finished tracks of first takes and drum loops
<jono> subterrific, mixing is my fave bit - I just need better mic's
<jono> subterrific, sounds good :)
<jono> subterrific, the key is not adding more, but taking out more
<subterrific> i wish i could get into it, but i just enjoy playing. its more of a hobby
<jono> ahhh right
<jono> jees I havent heard Fragile for ages
<subterrific> jono: oh definitely, thats the problem with that blacktape track for instance, you can't hear half the tracks because they're all there all the time at the same level
<jono> I havent heard Presence for ages either hehe
<jono> anyone know if lame is packaged for ubuntu?
<subterrific> jono: it isn't
<subterrific> but its packaged for debian
<jono> I need an MP3 encoder that sound juicer can use
<jono> if I install lame for debian, will it work though?
<subterrific> yes
<jono> where are the lame packages?
<subterrific> http://hpisi.nerim.net/
<jono> surely unofficial packages will break ubuntu when I upgrade to the next release?
<Treenaks> jono: they might
<jono> I assume I just uninstall the package then
<jono> and it would work
<subterrific> jono: just try to keep it to a minimum
<subterrific> plus, lame will probably never be packaged officially by ubuntu
<Treenaks> I only installed libdvdcss from there..  oh and the w32codecs
<jono> ahhh cool, no dependencies needed
<subterrific> jono: that repos is pretty strictly stuff that can't ever be official
<jono> I need sound juicer to have an mp3 encoder, so I installed lame and now it says gstreamer doesnt work
<subterrific> copyright issues, yay america land of freedom
<jono> could not create gstreamer encoder
<Lowe> add this to get all that audio stuff http://www.rarewares.org/debian/packages/unstable/ ./
<Treenaks> jono: encode to ogg then..
<jono> Treenaks, I need to encode to MP3 - for my iRiver database to work
<jono> how can I make gstreamer do this?
<Treenaks> jono: you'll probably need a re-compiled gstreamer
<Treenaks> which tends to be Hard
<subterrific> uhh no
<subterrific> gstreamer is plugin based
<Treenaks> subterrific: yes, but you'll need the gstreamer plugin then
<jono> I am getting gstreamer-plugins
<|trey|> subterrific: Ubuntu should install gstreamer0.8-plugins-ffmpeg by default...
<subterrific> |trey|: it can't
<|trey|> Especially if they will be sticking with totem-gstreamer...
<|trey|> why?
<Treenaks> subterrific: why not? ffmpeg itself is free..
<|trey|> totem-gstreamer is useless without codecs...
<subterrific> |trey|: ffmpeg violates US copyright law, wooo go USA!
<Treenaks> subterrific: it does? how?
<subterrific> it includes an mp3 encoder for one
<|trey|> subterrific: put the server in a devs house in Mexico or something  :/
<|trey|> Heck, even canada for the most part...
<jono> I am using ripperx that steps over the gstreamer bullshit
<jono> :)
<|trey|> jono: gstreamer bullshit? gstreamer is THE shit... if you use everything they worked on...
<subterrific> jono: just fyi: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2004/07/msg01833.html
<|trey|> subterrific: only thing to note... thats not 0.8  :/
<subterrific> |trey|: work on those reading skills
<|trey|> Thats 0.6 or something...
<|trey|> subterrific: package says gstreamer-mad...
<|trey|> thats 0.6
<|trey|> gstreamer0.8-mad would be newest though...
<|trey|> apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-misc with universe enabled... should be there... else sarge...
<subterrific> that email doesn't mention gstreamer-mad at all, its about gstreamer-lame
<subterrific> you need sleep or something
<subterrific> and it gives instructions for gstreamer 0.6 and 0.8
<|trey|> 1. fetch a gstreamer-lame RPM. I got mine from --- first line of what that guy wrote...
<subterrific> "or v0.8 for
<subterrific>    sound-juicer v0.5.12+. I used a PLD package"
<subterrific> same line
<subterrific> and if you go to the url http://henrik.synth.no/deb/
<|trey|> 4 lines later  :/
<subterrific> http://henrik.synth.no/deb/gstreamer0.8-lame_0.8.2-2_i386.deb
<|trey|> so it recommends 0.6 OR 0.8.. oh, I see...
<|trey|> subterrific: thankyou  :)
<|trey|> gstreamer0.8-plugins-misc depends that  :)
<subterrific> i've never used alien though, so no idea how well it works
<subterrific> rpm->deb seems kind of sketchy
<|trey|> subterrific: he posted a deb...
<subterrific> which was created from the rpm using alien
<subterrific> read the email
<|trey|> subterrific: works for me... none failed atleast... and worked when I installed them...
<subterrific> i'm going to sleep
<|trey|> alien --to-deb some.rpm  :/
<Lowe> anyone know an easier way to mount filesystems? (gui or something)
<|trey|> http://tigert.gimp.org/log/files/uploads/gnome-notification-rss-distractor_v2.png  LOOK, JDUB... I WANT THIS FEATURE  :)
<|trey|> Lowe: not mount though?
<Lowe> huh
<|trey|> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows (after creating windows)
<Lowe> i want to mount an ext3 partiton
<Lowe> but i don't know what hda(number) it is
<|trey|> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /some/where/here
<subterrific> Lowe: is it removable media?
<Lowe> no
<Lowe> it has my pr0n on it lol
<|trey|> Lowe: why no entry in /etc/fstab for it? 
<|trey|> then it comes up every time (no pun intended)
<Lowe> all mines says is
<|trey|> you could try mounting them all, and see which one has your pron  :/
<Lowe> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Lowe> /dev/hda3       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Lowe> /dev/hda6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Lowe> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Lowe> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<|trey|> yeah, you will need a new entry enless you don't mind typing a command all the time  :/
<|trey|> Well... after every reboot... so about twice a year here...
<Lowe> my windows partiton isn't in there either, should it be?
<Treenaks> Lowe: only if you want to mount it
<|trey|> Lowe: if you want it to be mounted at boot... sure...
<Lowe> i do because it has my music on it
<|trey|> Lowe: win98 or nt?
<Lowe> (only reason why i still have windows) 
<Lowe> winxp
<|trey|> like I said then... mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /windows
<Lowe> yeah i did that in the command line earlier but it's not in my fstab
<|trey|> windows is first partion on primary master ide cable, thus /dev/hda1
<|trey|> (it has to be to use grub)
<|trey|> well, no, but its easier in that order  :/
<Lowe> when i type mount i get /dev/hda1 on /mnt type ntfs (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8)
<Lowe> do i paste that in my fstab?
<|trey|> Then its already mounted apparently....
<Lowe> yes i know it is, but so it mounts when i reboot
<|trey|> no.... follow the same syntax... man fstab
<petemc> Lowe: dont use that to mount ntfs
<Lowe> why?
<|trey|> petemc: high  :)
<petemc> its not rw, for one thing
<petemc> hey |trey| 
<|trey|> petemc: just enter that in fstab (ro)
<petemc> Lowe: umask=022 is the only option you should need
<|trey|> petemc: its already mounted now  :(
<Lowe> i couldn't acces my files as a normal user so i added the rest of that crap
<|trey|> petemc: or like that  :)
<Lowe> and i need utf8
<petemc> ok, so add that
<Lowe> other wise i won't see my japanese files
<|trey|> Lowe: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Lowe> huh
<|trey|> select (for instance) US_en_UTF-8
<|trey|> (uhh... or us_EN_UTF-8... I'm not perfect)
<Lowe> uhm maybe later, anyway how do i mount my other partitons?
<|trey|> Same thing... only -t ext3
<Lowe> i don't know what one has my stuff on it ><
<|trey|> like I said though... if you don't know the device file... its gonna be tedious...
<Lowe> grr that's why you need a gui for this kind of crap
<|trey|> Mount them all... one has it... hdaX probably... enless you have 2 hd's  :/
<petemc> fdisk -l
<|trey|> petemc: no mount point selected... only fs... he would need to guess by size... narrows it down I suppose  :)
<Lowe> /dev/hda1   *           1       50475    25438896    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Lowe> /dev/hda2           50476       66653     8153712    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<Lowe> /dev/hda3           66654       79780     6616008   83  Linux
<Lowe> /dev/hda5           50476       66014     7831183+  83  Linux
<Lowe> /dev/hda6           66015       66653      322024+  82  Linux swap
<|trey|> Looks to me like /dev/hda2, which would make sense...
<Lowe> ok so what do i type 
<|trey|> petemc: decided you like Jdub's Gnome too?  8-)
<petemc> trying gnome2.8 was probably the main reason i installed ubuntu, yeah
<petemc> Lowe: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win -o umask=022
<Lowe> but that's already mounted, im trying to mount my other partiton
<|trey|> petemc: I'm liking Computers and trashapplet  :)  ... usually no icons anyway... tedious to access when you're doing something else...
<Lowe> i found my old fstab the partion i had mounted on mandrake was
<|trey|> +firefox and industrial = pretty much what I use anyway  :)
<Lowe> dev/hda5 /home/lowe/Stored ext3 umask=0,nls=utf-8 0 0
<|trey|> Lowe: Stored needs to be created to use it... also /dev/hda5...
<Lowe> uhm just tell me what to put in my fstab
<Lowe> And i will reboot
<|trey|> Also, it would appear your user account for ubuntu is Lowe, not lowe
<|trey|> what petemc said  :)
<Lowe> yeah but that was my old fstab (ie when i had mandrake, it was on a floppy just incase you were wondering)
<|trey|> Lowe: petemc = smart... listen to him, not I  :)
<|trey|> Or me... and Mandrake  blah... I hate mandrake, but it should be the same  :/
<Lowe> mandrake sucks lol 
<|trey|> The 'easy installer' takes too long... and there is too much emphasis on Mandrake Club... even in the Community Edition...
<|trey|> Pretty is ok... but there is NO reason to make it assume you're a moron :/
<Lowe> I got banned from the mandrake forums for saying the club is for homo's lol
<petemc> Lowe: in fstab, /dev/hdaN /mnt/point    ext3  defaults    0   2
<housetier> I'd ban you for much less, Lowe
<|trey|> Of course, I fully support replacing options for... nothing... then it takes less time  :)
<Lowe>  /dev/hdaN <why N if it's 5
<petemc> replace N with the partition number you want mounted
<|trey|> Especially when its so simular to what I would set my box up with anyway  :)
<Lowe> petemc shouldn't i copy the same options as / or is that a bad idea
<petemc> defaults should be fine
<|trey|> Although... despite it being justifiable in business... I wouldn't have included lsb related packages... namely rpm and alien... not needed...
<Lowe> will that display utf9 fine?
<Lowe> utf8*
<|trey|> Lowe: if you reconfigure locales... sure...
<petemc> if you have the correct locales set up it should
<|trey|> gdebconf might make it easier... not used it yet though... IT SHOULD BE THOUGHT ABOUT THOUGH
<Lowe> but my current / shows japanese files fine
<Lowe> and i didn't mess with any locales
<|trey|> Lowe: but that doesn't mean its UTF-8  :/
<Lowe> oh
<Lowe> what do i do to make sure it is?
<|trey|> You need to enable it.... dpkg-reconfigure locales... select the one that looks like the one selected... but ends with UTF-8
<|trey|> The one selected will be under J... not very original I know  :)
<mojo> yay! new updates from Ubuntu - new XFree86 fixes - yay!
<|trey|> Lowe: dpkg-reconfigure basically re-performs post-inst scripts... the configuration part of installing a package...
<Lowe> en_GB.UTF-8 UTF-8 will that one do?
<|trey|> Thats not japenese... but if you're in England, that will be right  :)
<Lowe> Im in scotland but ok
<|trey|> Locales is also language etc... so things will be spelled "colour" instead of "color" for instance  :)
<Lowe> i think it picked the wrong one
<Lowe> Generating locales...
<Lowe>   en_GB.ISO-8859-1... done
<Lowe> Generation complete.
<|trey|> Umm... yeah... the UTF-8 one is supposed to be listed  :/   
<topyli> the whole locale business is annoying.
<Lowe> but i did pick utf-8
<Lowe> is it yet another bug?
<|trey|> Or ID 10 T error  :/
<|trey|> Do it with roots environment...
<|trey|> sudo root passwd && su
<Lowe> ok it works now
<cef> |trey|: ID 10 T error is too well known now.. as is Pebkac.. so at work we now use RUAPAK
<cef> |trey|: Replace User And Press Any Key
<|trey|> cef: whats that?
<Lowe> right now to add the NTFS partiton to my fstab
<Lowe> and i will be done
<|trey|> cef: hahahha  :)
<|trey|> rew ah pak?
<cef> that'd do it
<|trey|> :)
<|trey|> Lowe: same thing... only now its ntfs, not ext3  :/
<|trey|> I could just do it for you?
<Lowe> will i type ntfs in caps?
<Treenaks> Lowe: no
<|trey|> uhh... no
<|trey|> thats why I typed it in lower case earlier  :/
<Lowe> will i use defualts again for options?
<|trey|> Lowe: fstab or file system table just handles mount for you basically... at boot...
<Lowe> so it doesn't matter what i put for options really?
<|trey|> The table that points software at hardware...
<|trey|> Lowe: umm, they have to be valid... man fstab
<|trey|> I don't like repeating myself...
<housetier> then don't
<|trey|> housetier: it was the answer though  :/
<Lowe> my options in mandrake were umask=0,iocharset=utf8,ro
<|trey|> ok... and those are some of many  :/
<|trey|> 3 of about 10 or so  :/
<|trey|> for that section...
<Lowe> but what should i put :(
<|trey|> The man page has all the answers I can't be asked to answer, honest...
<|trey|> Even some that I have answered... but I expected you to be reading  :/
<Lowe> reading is boring
<|trey|> Great attitude.
<|trey|> I'm going to stop wasting my time now.
<dalderman> moring guys and gals
<dalderman> I'm back with more problems :-)
<|trey|> dalderman: shoot  :)
<housetier> hooray dalderman 
<dalderman> When I run totem I get an error and it quits
<dalderman> "An error occured. Resource busy or not available"
<|trey|> dalderman: umm, what does the error say?
<|trey|> Umm... lsof /dev/dsp.
<dalderman> I am using esd and system sounds, which are working ok
<dalderman> scutter:~# lsof /dev/dsp
<dalderman> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<dalderman> esd     4399  dan    5w   CHR   14,3      6637 /dev/dsp
<mojo> exuse me every1, I installed nvidia-glx, now I wonder does this include the GTK2 GUI Config Program?
<|trey|> ok... gstreamer0.8-esd installed? dpkg -l | grep it
<Lowe> i will just guess lol if it fucks up it fucks up brb
<|trey|> Worst case scenario "it's not mounted" "here's the error"....
<|trey|> Else I get to kill... deal?  8-)
<dalderman> |trey|, nope, not there, I shall install
<dalderman> could this be a borked dependancy then?
<|trey|> dalderman: apt-get install gstreamer-plugins-misc
<|trey|> dalderman: umm, no... bad package selection perhaps...
<dalderman> I don't have a package called that
<dalderman> I have gstreamer-plugins
<|trey|> dalderman: Sarge has them...
<|trey|> dalderman: apt-cache show that and see if it mentions esd at all
<|trey|> ctrl + page up /page down = scroll
<dalderman> scutter:/home/dan# apt-cache show gstreamer-plugins-misc
<dalderman> W: Unable to locate package gstreamer-plugins-misc
<dalderman> I need to add to my sources.list then
<|trey|> ahhh... plugins...
<|trey|> dalderman: its not recommended that you use "deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sarge main contrib non-free" though...
<dalderman> sure
<dalderman> I have universe in there, but I guess that's different right?
<|trey|> However you can set priority...
<|trey|> thats only main, not contrib or non-free
<dalderman> how do I do dat den?
<|trey|> I suppose with universe, you could could just not use main from Debian...
<dalderman> |trey|, forgive me, I am a little lost with what I should do
<dalderman> |trey|, I'm a bit of  Debian newbie still
<dalderman> |trey|, RedHat convert
<werewolf> Hi all, I just re-installed on my machine win 2000 and ubuntu, GRUB for loader, but win doesn't start, any hints?
<beezly> werewolf: what happens when you try to start windows?
<|trey|> dalderman: apt is god... debconf is your best friend... dpkg does what its told...
<werewolf> beezly: nothig, I see only the grub command
<Lowe> I did it :D
<Lowe> it works fine now
<beezly> werewolf: and what does it say?
<|trey|> werewolf: that would be bad..
<dalderman> |trey|, so what do I add to sources.list to get the plugins-misc package from Sarge?
<|trey|> You type what I said  :/
<|trey|> Scroll up
<dalderman> |trey|, the line about not reccomended?
<Lowe> Although i had a very slow boot up, i forgot to copy down the error
<|trey|> dalderman: you ever do apt-cache show gstreamer0.8-plugins and look for esd?
<|trey|> Lowe: not slow if you time it... back scrolling just makes it seem longer  ;)
<|trey|> black*
<werewolf2> beezly, title           Windows NT/2000/XP
<werewolf2> rootnoverify    (hd0,0)
<werewolf2> savedefault
<werewolf2> makeactive
<werewolf2> chainloader     +1
<|trey|> Hit the reset key, and find a better howto...
<dalderman> yeah
<dalderman> |trey|, it's in the depends list for that package
<|trey|> Fedora was having problems though with dual booting, so perhaps its something with grub right now...
<|trey|> dalderman: DAMN YOU!!!!
<|trey|> dalderman: grr... INSTALL THAT THEN!!! (gstreamer0.8-plugins)
<dalderman> |trey|, I have
<|trey|> -misc is a few more.. but its more...
<dalderman> |trey|, same problem
<|trey|> ok... then it should work  :/
<dalderman> |trey|, nope
<dalderman> |trey|, and no need to shout
<dalderman> |trey|, I'm trying my best
<|trey|> COmpter >> Desktop Preferences >> Sound >> Start Sound Server
<dalderman> |trey|, is already running
<|trey|> logout and back in...
<dalderman> |trey|, ok
<|trey|> Wait.... ps -e | grep esd
<|trey|> If its running /etc/init.d/esd restart
<dalderman> |trey|, ok
<dalderman> |trey|, there is no esd service in there
<|trey|> ok... then you need to log out  :/
<dalderman> |trey|, kill -HUP instead?
<Lowe> trey i know it was to good to be true lol, only root can modify the files :(
<|trey|> umm... actually just do what I said anyway  :/
<dalderman> |trey|, brb
<|trey|> esd lets you have more then one sound process...
<|trey|> gstreamer won't let go of /dev/dsp  :/
<|trey|> Now he can make it let go via esd  :/
<|trey|> Apparently alsa lets you too... but I don't remember where I saw that working...
<|trey|> It rarely does though....
<|trey|> I think Fedora actually  :/
<Lowe> trey will i put user in options(fstab)? so i can modify the files
<|trey|> Lowe: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO CHANGE FILES!!!
<|trey|> enless you could care less about losing it of course...
<|trey|> IE, the partition...
<|trey|> Most would rather avoid the risk  :/
<dalderman> |trey|, nope no better
<pere> Hi. Great distro!
<dalderman> |trey|, I get the same problem as root too
<|trey|> dalderman: grrr!!
<Lowe> uhm im on about my partiton with my pr0n on it has padlocks on the folders
<Treenaks> Lowe: "read-only"
<Kamion> aj: yo. saw my name invoked, but I don't have access to our ftp-master equivalent, I'm afraid; elmo or thom do
<Lowe> yeah how would i change that
<|trey|> Lowe: user needs rights...
<|trey|> you can do 'disks'... its already there...
<dalderman> |trey|, should I file a bug now?
<|trey|> That would be in man fstab though...
<thom> Kamion: what was the question? (I have a few weeks while firefox builds)
<|trey|> dalderman: I suppose... what would it say though?  "sound won't work" isn't helpful...
<dalderman> thom, LOL
<cef> thom: heh
<dalderman> |trey|, sound works fine, totem crashes on startup for me
<dalderman> |trey|, crashes on startup for root too
<pere> Im unable to get bitTorrent to work. I tried installing bittorrent, but get en error: Could not load wxPython
<dalderman> |trey|, with a SIGSEV
<Kamion> thom: "where's the signing key for Release.gpg"
<|trey|> dalderman: using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<Hrdwr_BoB> pere: you need to use it in a terminal
<Mithrandir> pere: sounds like you've installed bittornado.
<Hrdwr_BoB> use btdownloadcurses
<dalderman> |trey|, just "totem" on the menu or on the command line
<|trey|> Kamion: I still don't see why you need that  :(
<Lowe> trey i changed the permissons but it doesn't change them for all files and folders
<aj> Kamion/thom: tnx
<dalderman> |trey|, I shall try the others
<thom> aj: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/misc/
<housetier> pere, another suggestion: azureus
<aj> err, that's not the right key?
<Mithrandir> thom: it's not the one used for signing the Release.gpg
<Kamion> |trey|: because it's the root of trust for the entirety of a Debian archive's security
<thom> ooook
<Kamion> |trey|: at least as far as clients are concerned
<sivang> we now have a misc entry? or is this the "universe" repo?
<thom> i shall kick elmo then
<pere> Hrdwr_BoB: Can I use btdownloadcurses directly from Firefox (just clicking a torrent-link)?
<Mithrandir> sivang: it's not a repo, it's just a directory.
<|trey|> Kamion: correction, it WILL be, when 0.6 someday is in Stable...
<Kamion> |trey|: furthermore aj wrote the script most people use to verify it (if they bother at all ...)
<thom> unless i fix bittorrent first :P
<Mithrandir> pere: I doubt it, currently.
<Kamion> |trey|: you can verify it without apt 0.6
<sivang> Mithrandir : for unspported stuff ?
<dalderman> |trey|, I don't have totem-xine or totem-gstreamer, just totem.  Although installing totem-xine removes totem-gstreamer
<Hrdwr_BoB> pere: hm.. possibly, I use it in a terminal btdownloadcurses --url 'http://foo.bar/baz.torrent'
<Kamion> |trey|: it's a matter of verifying the signature and all the md5sums recursively
<|trey|> debsigs?
<Kamion> |trey|: no
<Mithrandir> sivang: nah, for misc stuff, like the key which is used to sign the releases and such.
<Kamion> |trey|: debsigs goes in individual .debs, it's a different scheme
<Lowe> |trey| i thought i would have to change it in the fstab for me to get access to it?
<|trey|> Lowe: you need to read the man page, specifically where it talks about rights...
<|trey|> rights and access...
<dalderman> |trey|, installing totem-xine makes it worse, itgives me a "The application totem has quit unexpectedly" error
<|trey|> Lowe: I am getting sick of saying RTFM...
<pere> Hrdwr_BoB: What package do I install. I see nothing similar to btdownloadcurses in Synaptic
<Mithrandir> pere: "bittorrent"
<|trey|> dalderman: wtf did you do?
<Lowe> |trey| If your getting sick of it why offer to help in the first place?
<fabbione> thom: are you sure that's the correct key? the 0x is different
<sivang> Hrdwr_Bob : bt has complete brwoser integration
<dalderman> |trey|, I tried totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<dalderman> |trey|, that seems worse
<Linuxbcn> hi!
<|trey|> dalderman: thats what I'm using here  :/
<|trey|> Same exact packages and configuration  :/
<dalderman> |trey|, with esd?
<Linuxbcn> what name have a flash plugin in universe source?
<dalderman> |trey|, perhaps it's my sound card?
<|trey|> dalderman: yes... oh... for shits and giggles... apt-get install libesd-alsa0
<dalderman> ok
* sivang will be right be. switching to irssi text
<pere> sivang: with bt you mean bittorent, or a package called bt?
<dalderman> just filling a bug with bugbuddy
<thom> fabbione: you're slow :-)
<pere> ahh.. too late.
<|trey|> dalderman: reportbug or from ubuntu's site...
<fabbione> thom: sorry.. i am still having some BDSM with X.. you know
<dalderman> |trey|, should I go back to totem-gstreamer or stick with the xine one?
<|trey|> neither work... gstreamer is default....
<thom> fabbione: i think you enjoy that too much
<dalderman> |trey|, nope still the same with totem-xine, I'll try gstreamer
<|trey|> BDSM?
<dalderman> |trey|, nope still segfaults
<fabbione> thom: oh yeah.. i love when Xfree86 spanks me :P
<dalderman> |trey|, am I your best friend now :-)
<pere> Hrdwr_BoB: Thanks. btdownloadcurses works very nice from the command line...
<housetier> dalderman, does playing music with rhythmbox work? (afaik rb uses the gstreamer backend too)
<dalderman> housetier, not tried that, one sec
<Hrdwr_BoB> pere: np
<pere> Pity though if there isnt a decent way to start it directly from the browser. Now I can't tell my girlfriend that in Linux she just can click on the movies she want to download (ehhh did I say movies?. I meant large iso files with linux distributions)
<dalderman> housetier, "OSS device "/dev/dsp" is already in uise by another program"
<dalderman> housetier, does it not use esd then?
<Linuxbcn>  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree non rulez... mmmm
<Hrdwr_BoB> pere: you could make a launcher and 'start in terminal'
<Mithrandir> pere: pere somebody could package http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<Hrdwr_BoB> then drag/drop
<Hrdwr_BoB> I think
<Mithrandir> s/ pere/ /
<sivang> pere : are you talking about bittorrent?
<pere> yes
<sivang> pere : there is
<pere> When I start it from the browser I get errors about wxPython missing
<sivang> pere : you just install the bittorrent package, and when you click on a .torrent link it opens automatically
<sivang> pere : sec
<pere> and something about wxPython discontinued development...
<housetier> dalderman, that indeed is a strange error message. in newer kernels alsa provides an OSS emulation that actually should be able to handle multiple sound sources
<housetier> dalderman, you see I can listen to radio streams with bmp and still listen what it said in the latest anime release playing in mplayer
<dalderman> perhaps it's the driver for my specific sound card?
<pere> sivang: It is trying to start a program called btdownloadgui.
<dalderman> housetier, snd_intel8x0
<dalderman> housetier, should I file a bug?
<sivang> pere : try for a sec open another terminal and start that program manually
<sivang> pere : type "btdownloadgui"
<housetier> dalderman, I don't think we've tried everything yet :)
<dalderman> housetier, ok
<dalderman> housetier, just trying xmms with esd
<dalderman> housetier, yep that works
<dalderman> housetier, breaks if I change to OSS driver tho
<pere> I get an error here as well. Sending you the error as a priv msg
<thom> pere: possibly you're missing libwxgtk2.4-python, which is only a recommends and which btdownloadgui needs
<Kamion> pere: sounds like you need to install libwxgtk2.4-python
<housetier> dalderman, hmmm can you tell totem (xine or gstreamer) to use esd as well?
<sivang> pere : please, do
<Kamion> ha, thom beat me
<dalderman> housetier, not sure how, command line perhaps?
<thom> Kamion: same minute :-)
<sivang> Kamion : that package should have depended on that lib
<Kamion> sivang: it's not required for all functionality in that package
<sivang> Kamion : only for GTK support?
<Kamion> sivang: that's why it's a recommends
<sivang> Kamion : meaning that ncurses interface would work fine..ok
<pere> sivang: OK. I was not able to copy and pass the error-msg anyway...:-)
<housetier> dalderman, only thing I can think of is "totem --disable-sound" so it maybe starts up correctly, then try to find something in the settings, save those, and restart without --disable
<sivang> pere : before everything else, try
<dalderman> housetier, ok
<sivang> pere : apt-get install libwxgtk2.4-python
<dalderman> housetier, nope still get device busy error
<sivang> pere : than try to re execute btdownloadgui without parameters, should give you a gtk window with available command line options.
<thom> Kamion/aj: key should be fixed now
<dalderman> this sucks I don't want to have to use XMMS
<dalderman> I had Sarge on here before and it all worked
<dalderman> kernel 2.4 tho
<dalderman> non alsa
<pere> ahhh... its a buty..:-) installed and tested. Already downloading my first bittorrent-file. Thanks a lot everybody!!
<dalderman> should I file a bug now then?
<housetier> dalderman, there is already a bug filed for debian
<dalderman> housetier, k
<dalderman> housetier, I shall have to be patient then
<dalderman> housetier, is it "oss won't share with esd" ?
<housetier> dalderman, http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2004-July/005480.html and the reply: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/2004-July/005501.html
<dalderman> housetier, ta
<sivang> pere : :-)
<sivang> dakderman : why not using XMMS?
<sivang> dalderman : why not XMMS?
<dalderman> sivang, coz it's ugly
<dalderman> sivang, gtk1
<dalderman> sivang, and not really part of gnome
<housetier> dalderman, you should give beep media player a try then
<dalderman> sivang, I want rythmbox management style
<dalderman> housetier, ok
<dalderman> housetier, not heard of that one
<housetier> dalderman, http://beepmp.sf.net for info screenshots etc
<dalderman> housetier, still have a broken totem tho
<dalderman> housetier, what should I use for video?
<housetier> dalderman, the obvious answer is: use the player that works :D
<housetier> dalderman, I only use mplayer, vlc when I have trouble setting the aspect ratio
<housetier> dalderman, but then I have a very unique setup here
<dalderman> housetier, yay beep player crashes too!
<dalderman> housetier, I think it's crappy sound drivers
<housetier> (its the reason I don't like sound daemons)
<dalderman> housetier, mplayer crashes too
<dalderman> housetier, I think I will not use esd
<housetier> dalderman, however I can't really help you there. my setup is fundamentally different from yours. I can but give you hints and pointers
<tseng> hm am i missing something, or is the ubuntu kernel source not available
<spiv> tseng: linux-source-*
<tseng> ah was looking at kernel-source
* axe9 yawns
<tseng> ta
<dalderman> housetier, thanks for all your help
<dalderman> |trey|, you too, thank you
<dalderman> housetier, oss and alsa output works with beep-player
<dalderman> housetier, once esd is dead
<axe9> my coputer is still t3h borked..
<housetier> dalderman, maybe it'll work with totem as well (once you made sure esd is not running anymore)
<dalderman> housetier, nope just tried that
<dalderman> housetier, totem still has the same error
<axe9> anyoen know why my sound doesn't work?
<dalderman> sound is the topic of the day it seems
<dalderman> mplaer won't play my new StarWars DVD either
<Hrdwr_BoB> that's convenient because it's broken
<Hrdwr_BoB> han doesn't shoot first
<Hrdwr_BoB> >:|
<dalderman> lol
<dalderman> won't play Empire either
<dalderman> gxine plays it :-)
<axe9> I just don't get ANY soud
<axe9> sound*
<Lowe> mplayer plays al my dvd's fine *yawn*
<dalderman> nope, that crashes too
<dalderman> Lowe, can I have your computer please?
<Lowe> Maybe for your christmas
<thaytan> dalderman: use totem-xine for DVDs
<dalderman> thaytan, I just spent about an hour trying to find out why totem-xine crashes with no success
<thaytan> ouch
<dalderman> basically all multimedia on my laptop dies with Ubuntu
<dalderman> it was fine with Sarge
<dalderman> I think it's kernel 2.6 audio
<thaytan> setting the audio output to null should tell you that
<thaytan> or using esd
<dalderman> gxine crashes with "NAV packet borked"
<dalderman> esd works
<dalderman> just nothing else will when it runs
<Lowe> I'm glad i don't have all these problems :P
<thaytan> dalderman: NAV packet borked is interesting
<psyklops> I have been trying all night to install ubuntu, and every time I get the same result: at a random time during installation of the base system, I get disk i/o errors from my CDROM (hdb). I've tried burning the ISO to other disks, but that doesn't help.
<thaytan> it could be a deficiency in libdvdnav
<dalderman> Lowe, aren't you lucky
<Treenaks> thaytan: or a buggy dvd
<thaytan> Treenaks: good point
<dalderman> I'll get another one and try it
<dalderman> brb
<housetier> *cough*bad rip*cough*
<dalderman> no
<dalderman> it's real
<housetier> :D
<Treenaks> dalderman: which one is it?
<dalderman> dvd?
<Treenaks> yes
<dalderman> Empire Strikes back
<dalderman> gonna try Shaun of the Dead
<Treenaks> dalderman: hm, I hope it's not a problem with Empire... I've ordered that too
<dalderman> gxine is just crashing with that one
<dalderman> :-(
<dalderman> this is pants!
<Treenaks> dalderman: how about totem-xine?
<Lowe> gxine hates full screen so it's no use to me
<dalderman> Treenaks, have to install, one sec
<sabdfl> elmo: any response from internet solutions re mirror in south africa?
<psyklop1> bah... disconnected
<psyklop1> how much of my message got out there?
<Lowe> all of it
<dalderman> Treenaks, "The Application Totem has unexpectedly quit"
<psyklop1> it was three lines
<Treenaks> dalderman: wow.. I'd file a bug
<dalderman> ok
<dalderman> no dvd's for me :-(
<dalderman> good job I still have XP on here
<psyklop1> 1) installing ubuntu results in i/o errors at random times
<Treenaks> totem-xine works fine with dvds for me
<Treenaks> (hm, maybe it's a css problem?)
<psyklop1> 2) debian and knoppix install on the system without incident
<Lowe> eww xp (I only keep mine because my music is on it)
<dalderman> Lowe, well when I can play movies on here it will be gone
<dalderman> till then it stays
<psyklop1> Are there any known bugs with the filesystem of the iso?
<psyklop1> it installs fine on my system, but on the other one it gives me random errors
<dalderman> could this be anything to do with me using ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main w32codecs package?
<Lowe> download the win32codecs from the mplayer homepage
<Lowe> but i doubt that's the problem
<dalderman> I shall remove and try anyway
<jMi> I've got devices hald is recognising, but Gnome doesn't know what to do with. Is there a collection of .fdi files anywhere, or should I be trying to write my own?
<dalderman> aha
<dalderman> totem now plays audio
<dalderman> not dvd's tho
<tseng> hey, new spamassassin is out
<Treenaks> dalderman: have you installed libdvdcss from nerim.net as well?
<dalderman> nope
<dalderman> I removed all the nerim.net packages
<dalderman> totem still crashes with dvd's tho
<Treenaks> dalderman: you probably need libdvdcss for DVD CSS decoding
<gluon> I'm having trouble with my sound card. The module (snd_intel8x0) is loaded, /dev/dsp exists, but I still cannot get sound. Rhythmbox gives out error: OSS device /dev/dsp is already in use by another program. Any ideas how to solve this?
<dalderman> Treenaks, should I get that from nerim.net then?
<thaytan> gluon: I'd figure out which app is accessing
<Treenaks> gluon: tell rhythmbox to use esd
<thaytan> it's probably esd
<Treenaks> dalderman: it's on nerim.net
<gluon> thank you guys, the problem was esd.
<dalderman> WOOOHOOO
<dalderman> :-)
<dalderman> DVD tastic
<dalderman> I wonder what the package that breaking it was
<dalderman> something from nerim.net
<dalderman> I removed them all
<dalderman> re-installed libdvdcss, and pulled in loads of other stuff
<dalderman> and now it works
<dalderman> I shall now test Empire
<Treenaks> dalderman: dvdcss probably.. most dvds are encrypted, and libdvdcss "breaks" that encryption so you can watch the movie
<dalderman> yes, but it was there before
<dalderman> as I was using the nerim.net repository
<dalderman> I haven't got the w32codecs package from there on here now tho
<dalderman> Empire seems to work ok
<housetier> dalderman, that's good news :)
<dalderman> so could it be w32codecs breaking it I wonder
<Treenaks> dalderman: probably not..
<Treenaks> dalderman: I have them, and it works great
<dalderman> you wouldn't think so
<dalderman> so what was broken then ???
<thaytan> Hadess did blog something about fixing the w32codec loader the other day
<dalderman> libdvdcss was there b4
<Treenaks> don't know..
<Treenaks> thaytan: then that might be it..
<dalderman> maybe something was corrupt on disk and just needed reinstalling?
<housetier> or maybe a package needed an upgrade
<Treenaks> very unlikely, unless you altered files yourself
<dalderman> Treenaks, true
<Treenaks> is "planet ubuntu" up yet?
<dalderman> Treenaks, but weirder things happen
<dalderman> so I wonder if I can use esd now
<dalderman> brb
<julien_> hi
<tsblack> 'lo all
<tsblack> Are any of you aware of mail() issues with the current ubuntu php build?
<julien_> I'v just updated ubuntu and my USB storage disks don't appear in "disks" anymore. However, they are mounted correctlt, just not happened to /etc/fstab.
<Mitario> hey everyone
<dalderman> ok, now my esd isn't starting
<dalderman> did I frighten Trey off?
<Treenaks> dalderman: esd isn't starting? that's weird..
<dalderman> Treenaks, yeah, I know
<dalderman> how do I debug this one?
<dalderman> maybe my sound hardware is locked, reboot?
<thaytan> fuser /dev/dsp /dev/snd/pcmC*p
<thaytan> that should give you process ids if anyone is using the sound card
<dalderman> nope
<dalderman> nada
<dalderman> lsof gives nothing either
<thaytan> run esd manually?
<dalderman> just esd, no args?
<thaytan> yeah, that'll do
<dalderman> dan@scutter ~ $ esd
<dalderman> Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 48Khz, 16bit stereo.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 48Khz, stereo,16bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 22.05Khz, 8bit stereo.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 22.05Khz, stereo, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 44.1Khz, 16bit mono.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 44.1Khz, mono, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 22.05Khz, 8bit mono.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 22.05Khz, mono, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 11.025Khz, 8bit stereo.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 11.025Khz, stereo, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 11.025Khz, 8bit mono.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 11.025Khz, mono, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 8.192Khz, 8bit mono.
<dalderman> Audio device open for 8.192Khz, mono, 8bit failed
<dalderman> Trying 8Khz, 8bit mono.
<dalderman> Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal.
<dalderman> I feel so inadequate
<dalderman> Totem still plays audio tho
<thaytan> hrmn, no idea what would cause that
<thaytan> what's the sound card?
<dalderman> intel POS
<dalderman> snd_intel8x0
<dalderman> Toshiba laptop, Sat Pro A10
<thaytan> same I have here
<thaytan> (which works)
<dalderman> I'll hard reset and see what happens, it was working before
<dalderman> brb
<lamont> aj: about still?
<lamont> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/misc/daily_signing_key.asc is probably it...
<thom> lamont: elmo had to fix it first ;-)
* lamont could have sworn he'd seen that before...
<lamont> figured it was fixed...
<thom> lamont: it was the wrong key, previously
<lamont> doh
<dalderman> thaytan, nope reset didn't work
<dalderman> thaytan, manual run of esd gets same error
<thaytan> um... is the oss emulation module loaded?
<dalderman> round and round and round we go :-)
<dalderman> dan@scutter ~ $ lsmod | grep oss
<dalderman> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<dalderman> snd_mixer_oss          16640  3 snd_pcm_oss
<dalderman> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss
<dalderman> snd                    50660  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<dalderman> dan@scutter ~ $ ls -l /dev/dsp
<dalderman> crw-rw----    1 root     audio     14,   3 2004-09-22 13:58 /dev/dsp
<dalderman> beep player works with OSS output
<dalderman> and with alsa output
<Treenaks> could you add "snd_intel8x0m" and "snd-intel8x0m" to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, reboot and try again
<Treenaks> ?
<Treenaks> if it's not in there already
<dalderman> already have done
<dalderman> remove the modem right?
<Treenaks> dalderman: doesn't work? weirdness..
<Treenaks> yes
<dalderman> Treenaks, yep
<dalderman> Treenaks, I am full of that today
<Treenaks> dalderman: what happens if you tell ESD to try 48 khz instead of 44.1?
<dalderman> Treenaks, just had a thought
<dalderman> I had libesd-alsa0 on there from earlier advice, replacing with libesd0
<dalderman> Voila!
<Treenaks> now it works?
<dalderman> I blame |Trey
<dalderman> yeah
<dalderman> libesd-alsa0 is borked
<thom> yeah, that's why we don't install it by default
<Treenaks> dalderman: so everything works now? :)
<dalderman> Treenaks, nope, Totem is broken now
<dalderman> Treenaks, crashes on startup
<Treenaks> what's the error?
<dalderman> Treenaks, "The App Totem has quit unexpe..."
<dalderman> try to restart
<dalderman> and it just dies
<Treenaks> dalderman: and if you start it from the command line?
<dalderman> Treenaks, this is totem-xone
<dalderman> xine
<Treenaks> dalderman: doesn't matter, that works for me too
<dalderman> nothing
<dalderman> no output
<dalderman> just dies
<dalderman> beep player works with esd output tho
<Treenaks> don't know then, sorry
<dalderman> Treenaks, np, thanks for trying :-)
<dalderman> gxine appears to work fine with esd
<thaytan> dalderman: how can beep use esd output if it isn't running?
<thaytan> oh, you reinstall esd-oss
<dalderman> thaytan, yeah, removed the alsa one
<dalderman> that was breaking it all
<dalderman> IMHO alsa sucks
<Sirius_Black> hi guys - how do i 'create' roor in ubuntu with sudo please
<Sirius_Black> *root
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, it's in the faq
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-15.5722653677
<Sirius_Black> dalderman: tnx man
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, np
<dalderman> mmmm DVD playback on framebuffer X
<Sirius_Black> i m installing it on my second machine and i had forgotten how i did it the first time round
<Sirius_Black> ;)
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, sudo passwd root
<Sirius_Black> btw - is it possible to get framebuffer on console with nVidia cards
<Sirius_Black> thnx dalderman 
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, AFAIk, I am using it with i810
<andred> Any hope of getting security fixed Firefox and Thunderbird into Ubuntu soon?
<dalderman> vga=0x318 should give you vesafb in 1024x768 with 24bit
<Sirius_Black> dalderman: sudo paswd root, asks me for a password.  do i give it the user password?
<dalderman> The Framebuffer HOWTO on tldp.org has all the modes listed
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, yes your password
<Treenaks> Sirius_Black: first, user password (to make sudo become root), then it'll ask for a root password
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, then it will ask for a new root passwd
<Sirius_Black> dalderman, Treenaks - got it tnx
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, Treenaks know more than me, he's the eggspurt
<dalderman> or she?
<dalderman> actually I have no idea
<Treenaks> dalderman: he :)
<Sirius_Black> dalderman: i810 isnt nVidia.  is it?
<dalderman> no
<dalderman> but it uses vesa
<Sirius_Black> ok
<Treenaks> dalderman: doesn't X work natively (including 3d) on i810?
<dalderman> which works IIRC
<dalderman> my workstation has nvidia
<Sirius_Black> so does anyone know if i can have framebuffered console with nVidia cards
<dalderman> Treenaks, yes, I'm sick :-)
<Treenaks> dalderman: ah ok
<Treenaks> Sirius_Black: of course you can
<Sirius_Black> Treenaks: tell me how please
<Sirius_Black> :-((
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, add vga=0x318 to your kernel boot line
<Treenaks> Sirius_Black: just like you do on any other card... see dalderman's response
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sirius_Black> ok tnx - i'll try that and will let u know :-)
<dalderman> Sirius_Black, title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.8.1-2-386 Framebuffer
<dalderman> root            (hd0,1)
<dalderman> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.8.1-2-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro vga=0x318 quiet splash
<dalderman> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.8.1-2-386
<dalderman> savedefault
<dalderman> boot
<Sirius_Black> tnx a lot dalderman and Treenaks 
<dalderman> np
<dalderman> nice to give some help back
<dalderman> I been hogging this place all morning
<dalderman> mmmmmm Empire on dvd :-)
<Sirius_Black> dalderman: u using mplayer?
<dalderman> gxine
<Sirius_Black> i c
<Se7h> hey
<thaytan> Sirius_Black: I believe the correct way to add to the kernel line is to add them to the kopt line
<Se7h> doesn't ubuntu come with tcl ?
<thaytan> leave it commented out and add to the end
<thaytan> then run update-grub
<thaytan> otherwise new kernel packages are going to kill your modifications
<Sirius_Black> thaytan: tnx
<Sirius_Black> btw guys - is it safe to point sources.list to sid and do dist-upgrade?
<dalderman> brb fooooood required
<dalderman> mmmmmmm macarooon
* dalderman has a homer moment
<Se7h> doesn't ubuntu come with tcl ?
<beezly> Se7h: asking twice doesn't make you louder ;)
<Se7h> i know it doesn't
<Chriffer> it probably has it somewhere, there is a lon of junk in universe
<dalderman> thaytan, sorry, I am giving bad advice
<beezly> apt-cache search tcl
<beezly> with universe in I get 216 entries
<thom> Se7h: it's in main - tcl8.4
<Se7h> tcl8.4-dev - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files
<Se7h> hm hmm
<Se7h> thanks
<Se7h> grrrr
<Se7h> i'm getting the dependencies stuff again
<beezly> what like?
<Lowe> tcl was already installed on my ubuntu, maybe im just special.
<beezly> Lowe: nah, it was for me too and I don't think I installed it specially
<thaytan> dalderman: 'salright, I only learnt myself yesterday :)
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> it is
<thaytan> Sirius_Black: no, there's no guarantees of compatibility with sid
<thaytan> and Bad Things may happen
<Se7h> tcl8.4 is already the newest version.
<beezly> yep
<beezly> so you already have tcl installed
<Se7h> checking whether the Tcl system has changed... yes
<Se7h> configure: error:
<Se7h>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Se7h> yeah but i get that
<Se7h> what is the path to it ?
<Treenaks> Se7h: which tcl ?
<beezly> which tclsh
<Lowe> building form source is so gay, i have like 1% of it working correctly
<Treenaks> uh yes
<beezly> /usr/bin/tclsh8.4
<Se7h> checking for Tcl library... found /usr/lib/libtcl8.0.so.1
<Se7h> checking for Tcl header... {not found}
<dalderman> So, who can tell me why the modules shpchp.ko and pciehp.kp cause errors on boot and remain unloaded?
<Treenaks> Se7h: tcl header != tcl library
<Se7h> yes
<Treenaks> Se7h: you'll probably need  apt-cache search tcl header
<beezly> no no
<beezly> tcl8.4-dev
<Treenaks> which gives me:
<Treenaks> tcl8.4-dev - Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - development files
<beezly> ah I see
<beezly> apologies Treenaks
<beezly> Se7h: perhaps you need to tell the thing you're compiling where the tcl headers are?
<beezly> they're in /usr/include/tcl8.4
<Treenaks> beezly: "teach a man to fish" and stuff...
<Se7h> well
<Se7h> it returned the tcl8.4dev
<Se7h> brb
<beezly> Treenaks: indeed
<beezly> "and he'll cook you a mighty fish supper" :)
<Se7h> lol
<dalderman> Anyone know what the shpchp.ko and pciehp.ko modules do?
<beezly> Se7h: what are you laughing at? We're expecting a mighty fish supper!
<Se7h> and i will cook one for you both
<Se7h> :)
<Se7h> brb
<Se7h> lunch
<beezly> heh
<Sirius_Black> is there any doc about installing nvidia drivers 
<jdub> Sirius_Black: BinaryDriverHowto on the wiki
<beezly> mm, time for more caffeine
<dalderman> If I wish to add ttf fonts to X so I can use them in xemacs, can I simply add the /usr/share/fonts/truetype dir as it has a fonts.cache-1 file, or do I need to add the individual subdirs
<dalderman> or do I need to do ttmkfdir type things?
<dalderman> it's a while since I did this stuff
<Sirius_Black> guys - after i edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, do i need to run something that upadtes grub or takes account of changes
<Mithrandir> Sirius_Black: no, grub reads the file system
<thaytan> Sirius_Black: you need to run the update-grub script if you did the editing the way I said
<thaytan> but that just rebuilds menu.lst to include your change to the kopt line
<thaytan> grub doesn't need to reinstall itself like lilo
<Se7h> erm i don't get it
<Se7h> tcl8.4 is already the newest version.
<Se7h> but then..
<Se7h> checking for Tcl patch level...
<Se7h> configure: error:
<Se7h>   Your Tcl version is much too old
<ich> hi
<ich> just doin a apt-get upgrade, done one or two yesterday and today there are 10new packages?
<ik5pvx> more or less
<ich> much libs
<WW> ich: I'm installing 41 packages, new since some time yesterday.  Looks like X was upgraded.
<ich> yes it was maybe 4.4?
<Se7h> 12 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tseng> ich: no way
<Se7h> 12 here
<WW> No, 4.3.
<ich> so, is firestarter a good firewall?
<Treenaks> ich: "firestarter" is not a firewall, but only a tool that creates iptables rules. iptables rules tend to be "a firewall"
<Lowe> Firestarter pwns
<pisuke> ich, try shorewall
<ich> ok, gonna try it
<Lowe> No firestarter is nice and easy to use
<lifeless> we couldn't find a really good robust firewall tool, which is why we don't have a specific one in warty...
<ich> but firestarter is easy, so i like it, and its german
<lifeless> firewalling gets complex /fast/.
<lifeless> Just explaning why there are so many, and why you are having to choose one yourself :)
<ich> ok @lifeless: but if i start firestarter it wants an password, can i remove this message to startt it as normal user?
<Lowe> ich remember to start it like gksudo /usr/sbin/firestarter
<ich> i wanted to write an sciprt for inet, like pon dsl-provider and then start firestarter?
<dalderman> no msttcorefonts in Ubuntu?
<ich> would an scipt like this ok?
<ich> hmm?
<Se7h> oh btw
<Se7h> where the hell is gnome-audio ?
<Lowe> there is a lot of gnome stuff missing in ubuntu that's supposed to be there
<Se7h> i can see that
<ich> ok, please tell me :)
<Lowe> Like file types prefrences
<Lowe> ich maybe no one knows
<Se7h> a...
<ich> oh
<ich> ok
<Anna> Hi it's me again
<ich> so gonna try it
<ich> hi ana
<Se7h> Lowe isn't that there?
<Anna> <cough>
<ich> anna
<Lowe> no se7h
<Se7h> hi Anna
<ich> so ciao
<Se7h> no?
<Se7h> i mean
<beezly> hey Anna
<Se7h> what u mean bu file types preferences?
<Anna> I have one of these newbies questions and I feel less intelligent already...
<Lowe> hold on a min
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> k
<WW> After updating this morning, I see a new package is available called ubuntu-base.  Does anyone know what this is?
<Anna> When I install a program with the SPM, and it is not listed in the GUI Panel, in which folder do I have to look?
<beezly> SPM? is that Synaptic?
<Anna> yes
<beezly> ah
<Anna> the ubuntu apt-get
<beezly> eyp
<beezly> Anna: you tried the "Find" button at the top?
<Anna> Yes, but it wants the folder first....
<Lowe> ok se7h
<Lowe> File types and programs is supposed to be in Apps > desktop prefrences > advanced > file types and programs. But there is no advanced tab.
<Lowe> File types 
<Lowe> You can specify how files of various types are displayed and edited. For example, you can specify an icon to reperesent a particular type of file. For another example, you can specify that if a file is a plain text file, the file is launched in a text editor.
<beezly> Ah, do you mean where it says "Look in"?
<Anna> yes
<beezly> Just choose "Name"
<Anna> ok, brb
<beezly> you can still use apt-get too, you just have to put "sudo apt-get install blah foo whatever"
<Se7h> Lowe yes, for sure Advanced isn't there
<Se7h> but i think u can define that kind stuff
<Se7h> w8
<Lowe> I was expecting it to be there and was dissapointed since it's in the gnome manual which ubuntu comes with.
<Kamion> WW: ubuntu-base is empty at the moment, but it's going to move into the base system and contain random Ubuntu-specific basic scripts
<WW> Kamion: OK, thanks.
<Kamion> speaking of, I should make the relevant debootstrap change now
<Se7h> erm Lowe just a few days ago i was in the GUI window that lets u specify what program to use with each file type
<Se7h> the icon
<Anna> Ok, that was a misunderstanding. I'm not looking for applications *in* the SPM, I'm want to know the folder where applications are stored on my hard drive *after* I have installed them.
<Se7h> can't remember
<beezly> Anna: ah
<Lowe> That's a less advanced version se7h
<beezly> right click the package you are interested in
<Anna> See, I have installed "imagemagick" and now I can't run it because I can't find it.
<beezly> go down to properties
<Nonphasis> anyone got xmms working?
<Lowe> loads of people have, but i don't use xmms anyway. BMP all the way.
<Nonphasis> bmp?
<Treenaks> beep
<Lowe> beep-media-player
<beezly> Anna: then across to "Installed Files"
<Nonphasis> aha, gotta check it out
<Nonphasis> xmms crashed on me immediately
<beezly> Anna: ImageMagick is a whole lot of programs none of which are called "ImageMagick" :)
<WW> Anna: I think imagemagick provides a suite of command line program.  I've used `convert` quite a bit.  I don't think there is a main GUI app.
<Anna> Yes, I've found the locations now under propterties - installed files.
<mwh_> I like xmms because it support mod files, I like BMP, but it does not support mod files :(
<Anna> The description read that it can also be run under GUI..
<beezly> Anna: hmm, I don't know how to do that with imagemagick
<beezly> Anna: are you wanting to manipulate images?
<Lowe> BMP supports whatever xmms plays, since it can use xmms plugins.
<WW> Anna: Ah, I see that is does.  So in this case, you could run `display` from a command line.
<WW> s/is/it/
<Nonphasis> Lowe, thanks for the tip, looks great show far
<Lowe> xmms was really ugly (the menu at least)
<Anna> But that still doesn't solve my problem. When I want to run "Abi-word" or Open Office, I click on its symbol and the application pops open. Now how do I open applications that are not listed in the panel? There has got to be a easier way then searching through folders..
<pisuke> imho in the computer menu should be a Open Location (ctrl+l)
<WW> Anna: Yeah, I agree.
<beezly> Anna: if you know the name of the program you can create a new "launcher" on the panel
<Anna>  How do I create the launcher? 
<Lowe> *sigh* I'm going to lie down
<beezly> right click on the panel -> Add to Panel, then Applictaion Launcher
<beezly> Anna: sorry, that's wrong "Custom Application Launcher"
<Anna> I noticed.
<Nonphasis> how do i associate a media player in right-click menu for folders... like "enqueue in winamp" on dos?
<Nonphasis> it worked on kde...
<tvon|x31> If you have rhythmbox installed there should be a right click menu item
<tvon|x31> otherwise you can do right-click->properties->open with
<Anna> Ah, now I'm back on square one, because it is asking me for the url
<Anna> I assume the url means the location of the application...
<Lowe> (well duh)
<Anna> So this returns me to my initial problem of how do I know where the application is stored on my hdd.
<Anna> since in the SPM, there are many different locations under preferences...
<Treenaks> "the SPM" ?
<Anna> synaptic package manager
<WW> Anna: I am looking at the Create Launcher window; where does it ask for a URL?
<Treenaks> ah
<Anna> Once I click "ok" it gives me the error message.
<Anna> Cannot create launcher
<Anna> Details: You have to specify a valid URL or comma
<WW> Anna: I see.  Enter `display` in the command field (without the quotes).
<mwh_> Lowe: I cannot get BMP to play mods, what should I do to get it to do that?
<mwh_> Lowe: when I compile xmms it gets support for libmikmod, but when I compile BMP it doesnot
<Anna> Oh wow, it worked!
<mwh_> Lowe: so its not intirely correct what you are saying
<Anna> And I didn't have to specify the url
<Anna> Thanks for your patience and advice WW
<WW> Anna: It was asking for a "valid URL or command", and `display` is the command.
<WW> WW: No problem.
<WW> Anna: Doh!  Now I'm talking to myself.
<Anna> Huh?
<Lowe> Well it plays what i need and that's all that matters.
<WW> Anna: (I typed WW: instead of Anna: a couple lines back.)
<Anna> oh ok, lol
<Anna> not that I noticed....
<Anna> So the launcher would automatically associate the location just by entering the applications name?
<Anna> (and typing 'display')
<tvon|x31> why would you make a launcher for the 'display' command, btw?
<Treenaks> Anna: I'd assume that it would look in a few standard locations (the path)
<Anna> I see @ Treenaks
<WW> Anna: Not sure I understand your question.
<tseng> jdub: hmm the wiki page for universe candidates says its immutable
<Sirius_Black> is there an mplayer binary or is it better to compile it from source?
<Anna> Tvon, the task wasn't to create a launcher for 'display' it was to find an application (and add it to the GUI/panel) and apparently the command display was needed to assist the launcher in finding the applications.
<WW> WW: `display` is an executable command; the launcher runs this command when you click on it.
<tvon|x31> oh, gotcha :)
<jdub> tseng: you need to log in (click UserPreferences)
<tvon|x31> jdub: is Limi involved with this project?
<jdub> tvon|x31: yeah
<WW> Anna: Actually, YOU found the application, and told the launcher what to do.
<beezly> gah, had to go talk to the boss
<beezly> i complain but I get to change my hours two days per week :)
<beezly> 12-8
<tvon|x31> jdub: spiffy, just curious as I heard a rumor :)
<WW> Anna: If you install some other package, and you want it to have an icon on the panel, you'll again have to figure out (or know in advance) the name of the executable file, and enter in the "Command" field.
<Anna> Well I 'found' the application in the sense that I installed it from the SPM, but I didn't specify it's location to the launcher it that's what you mean.
<Anna> I understand WW
<WW> Anna: On the other hand, a few packages that I have installed automatically showed up in the Applications menu.
<Anna> Yes, I discovered that too with Abi Word
<Anna> It was just there in the panel at its appropriate location under "office"
<Anna> But it's dawning on my that perhaps ubuntu (or Gnome) is as of yet outside my ability to effectively operate. There are just too many gaps of knowledge which are impossible to bridge without the information needed. 
<tvon|x31> Anna: out of curiosity, what app are you trying to add a launcher for?
<beezly> Anna: try and bear with it for a week, you'll pick up stuff *really* fast
<Anna> I feel like I'm sitting on an Island, planning to pull other islands towards me with a rope to make a continent, but I don't know which direction I have to throw the rope at to "catch one"
<Anna> imagemagick, the one I mentioned earlier
<tvon|x31> ah
<tvon|x31> Which imagemagick command?
<Anna> I just entered "imagemagick" and "display" into the launcher.
<tvon|x31> For which fields?
<beezly> Anna: are you specifically wanting to use ImageMagick or just do image manipulation? if it's the latter, you'd be better off install gimp
<tvon|x31> eg, when you right click on the panel -> add to panel -> custom application launcher..  You added "imagemagick" for "name" and "display" for "command" ?
<Anna> I have gimp already, actually I don't need imagemagick, this was just an exercise and I chose an application from which I assumed that it wouldn't burn a hole into my system trying to run it
<Anna>  sorry tvon, yes
<tvon|x31> Anna: and that doesnt work? that should be enough
<tvon|x31> though I've never tried running 'display' without any arguments, does it open a GUI window without arguments?
<Anna> yes
<tvon|x31> ah, k
<Anna> (the problem was I didn't know the "display" command.
<tvon|x31> ahhh
<Anna> and I also didn't know about the launcher;-)
<tvon|x31> Now you do :)
<tvon|x31> Isn't learning fun!
<tvon|x31> heh
<Anna> Yes and it's a nice feeling
<Anna> And I think it's wonderful that there are always people around who I can bug.
<tvon|x31> 99% of the time you will not need to add a 'custom application launcher' though
<Anna> You mean the icon would appear automatically after installing the app?
<tvon|x31> I'm mighty geeky and I dont have any custom app launchers... but then I also have a high interest in GNOME usability so I tend to do things the "GNOME way" over 'the old way I used to do it'
<beezly> I'm lazy and do it the old way half the time ;)
<tvon|x31> Anna: For most uses, there is an application that fits in with GNOME and will install itself into the applications menu.
<Anna> Well I used to be a GUI whore until I decided to drop windows recently for varied reasons, so I'm coming from the other end
<Anna> But it's all very exciting
<tvon|x31> You should be okay then.  Its mostly a matter of figuring out what app you should use to accomplish a specific task
<Nonphasis> Old way is sometimes the only way because the Gnome way requires you to search for all kinds of obscure stuff from cvs logs and whatnot
<queuetue> Hi.  I've inherited a remote debian server, and ... caught between the blind idealism, love for the ancient, and all-around disagreement about what makes a distro 'good', I basically need an alternative.  Something tested and modern, that I can upgrade to completely remotely, that I can use to host a postfix+mysql+courier system...
<Anna> I'll just have to learn..., I refuse to be defeated -permanently- 
<queuetue> Is ubuntu valid for that?
<Nonphasis> Case in point - enabling an xmodmap via keybard layout selector
<gluon> has anyone else besides me having trouble with Totem? When I launch Totem, an error dialog pops up with text: "Resource busy or not available."
<Nonphasis> apparently there mere some files in /ush/share/gkb, but they weren't documented anywhere
<Anna> Not to hurt the present Ubuntu developer's feelings, but what Distro is best for bleeding noobs?
<Nonphasis> Anna, Ubuntu :)
<Anna> lol
<_Hiro_> totem has always problems
<Anna> Your teasing me after having seen my ordeal
<tvon|x31> Anna: Ubuntu is pretty good.  I used to reccomend Mandrake or Fedora.
<Nonphasis> Apart from Ubuntu, I would have recommended Fedora
* ickyGoat is away: I'm making a pot of Java or working or.........
<tvon|x31> for being a gnome freak as I am, I'd go with Fedora over Mandrake
<gluon> _Hiro_, not always. I had zero problems with Totem when using gentoo.
<Nonphasis> Anna, ubuntu will get easier once it gets a proper kde
<_Hiro_> I come from gentoo
<_Hiro_> totem never worked decently :/
<jdub> Nonphasis: pfft.
<_Hiro_> same for rhythmbox
<_Hiro_> and I have redhat and fedora boxes here as well
<tvon|x31> Nonphasis: bite your toungue
<tvon|x31> heh
* Nonphasis bites his tongue
<_Hiro_> it's just not 'stable' in its working :|
<_Hiro_> vlc that works always :)
<srbaker> _Hiro_, totem works perfectly here.
<Nonphasis> Gnome just proves harder for many tasks...
<Anna> Ok, these are standard Distros then. My fist experience was with Knoppix Live CD. That was my first nose of Linux and it hooked me immediately. 
<_Hiro_> oh it works here as well now
<Nonphasis> like, how can I add a media player to right click menu for folders?
<_Hiro_> xine back-end, which in turn makes me wonder again why to use totem at all
<Nonphasis> in kde I just added it, in gnome I added it but it's not visible
<_Hiro_> and rhythmbox just decides to kill its database once in a while ;)
<Nonphasis> does the old "scripts" mechanism still work?
<_Hiro_> but that's sort of standard practice with the thing :)
<Nonphasis> rhythmbox crasher on reading my audio folder
<Nonphasis> beep media player seems to be just the ticket
<Anna> So my lesson for today is finished. Tomorrow I want to install firestarter (which is not in the SPM), meaning I will definitely be back:-) Meanwhile I say thanks a lot and see you guys later.
<srbaker> where's the best location for information on wireless?
<tvon|x31> Anna: no problem
<srbaker> on the interweb
<tvon|x31> srbaker: what kind of informations?
<cardador> hello. there exist mirrors of the repositories?
<srbaker> tvon|x31, configuration info, mostly.
<queuetue> No reactions to ubuntu's value as a mail server?
<tvon|x31> cardador: yes, they are listed in the wiki
<tvon|x31> ...somewhere...
<tvon|x31> queuetue: Ubuntu is more desktop oriented
<cardador> ok ill try to find them
<srbaker> i have a prism2 card.  hoping ubuntu will just pick it up
<tvon|x31> cardador: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/Archive
<queuetue> tvon|x31: Is there a modern flavor of debian intended for server use?
<Nonphasis> hah, the faq has an entry for "one click mouse"
<Nonphasis> ( = one button)
<cardador> tvon|x31: tks
<housetier> queuetue, well it seems sarge will be released Very Soon Now (tm) :)
<Nonphasis> queuetue, soon there will be, called "sarge"
<tvon|x31> queuetue: you could try UserLinux, but at this point its basically a set of debian packages and not really customized beyond that
<tseng> jdub: submitted :)
<jdub> tseng: rocking :)
<tseng> hmm my tinyurl broke
<queuetue> Isn't sarge pretty old, itself?  I'm new to debian and #debian is not a good place to ask questions. :)
<jdub> HOORAY FOR TSENG!
<Nonphasis> queuetue, sarge is very recent
<tvon|x31> queuetue: sarge is fairly current
<tseng> er, no it didnt :)
<Nonphasis> queuetue, for a server, sarge is a good choice
<Nonphasis> queuetue, for a "non-enterprise" server that is... I think there is no support and whatyouhave
* tvon|x31 agrees with Nonphasis
<housetier> queuetue, woody is old :) sarge is NEW and SHINY :D
<tvon|x31> its pretty shiny, yes
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> I checked my Ubuntu installation, and there's no libxine1 there, so I wanted to ask again where the version for Ubuntu can be downloaded?
<ninj1> how come I can't build GNOME stuff? what package do I need to install to get the gtk/glib pkgconfig files?
<mxpxpod> ninj1: libgtk-2.0-dev
<tvon|x31> rapha: do you have universe and restricted in your sources.list?
<mxpxpod> whoops
<mxpxpod> ninj1: libgtk2.0-dev
<rapha> tvon|x31: My computer doesn't have internet access...
<tseng> ninj1: youll likely need alot of -dev libs, and build-essential
<rapha> So I need to get everything manually from here and burn it to a CD.
<tseng> ninj1: keep adding them until configure passes
<tvon|x31> rapha: ah
* Nonphasis can feel rapha's pain
<rapha> :-/
<tvon|x31> ninj1: what are you trying to build?
<rapha> So do Universe and Restricted have ftp/http servers as well?
<tvon|x31> ninj1: you can run "apt-get build-dep <package>" to pull down everything you need to build <package>
<Kamion> rapha: same as the regular one
<ninj1> mxpxpod: i tried that the other day, but I don't think I've got my /etc/apt/source.list quite right, as it was failing dependencies
<Nonphasis> rapha, debian-based distros are not optimal for offline use until they are released
<rapha> Kamion: Which I can't seem to find on the website...
<ninj1> tvon|x31: that's not a bad idea - I'll try that if this fails
<rapha> Nonphasis: Well, I just need libxine1 and maybe Anjuta and I'll be happy.
<tvon|x31> apt-get build-dep is golden
<rapha> Nonphasis: And believe me, I'd rather have internet access ;)
<mxpxpod> to build mono-mcs, would I just apt-get build-dep mono-mcs and then apt-get source -b mono-mcs?
<mxpxpod> or can I use pbuilder?
<Kamion> rapha: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<dalderman> so Rythmbox works now too :-)
<rapha> Thanks Kamion 
<dalderman> gstreamer-properties did the magic
<housetier> congrats dalderman :)
<ninj1> can anyone  point me to a stock Ubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list I can refer to?
<dalderman> housetier, ta
<dalderman> housetier, ross of soundjuicer fame pointed it out to me
<dalderman> housetier, now to find out why my xemacs menu has got such a huge font
<housetier> dalderman, what did you do with gstreamer-properties, which properties did you set to what value?
* ninj1 hates epiphany, and is missing galeon more and more every day
<housetier> the info might be useful for others too
<dalderman> housetier, Default Sink Output to ESD and Input to ESD
<housetier> ah good to know :)
<dalderman> ninj1, Firefox?
<housetier> dalderman, however I cannot help you with (x)emacs
<dalderman> housetier, that's ok, it's a grdb/xrdb type problem
<ninj1> dalderman: it's nice, but it still just doesn't quite feel right
<dalderman> I think it's xemacs being borked
<dalderman> ninj1, here is my sources.list if it helps
<dalderman> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Unofficial i386 Binary-1 (20040915)] / unstable main restricted
<dalderman> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<dalderman> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<dalderman> #deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted
<dalderman> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<dalderman> ## and be able to use more than 12000 unsupported packages from the universe archive.
<dalderman> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<dalderman> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty main restricted universe
<dalderman> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<dalderman> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty-security main restricted
<dalderman> #deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sarge main contrib non-free
<dalderman> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<rapha> pool/main is the stuff I'll also find on the CD, right?
<ninj1> dalderman: thanks (although I didn't need all the commented lines!)
<dalderman> ninj1, sorry, was a grab and click
<_Hiro_> openoffice places some kind of line at the bottom of a document, anyone know how to get rid of it?
<dalderman> _Hiro_, seen it B4 but can't remember what I did, soz
<_Hiro_> it started when I typed ----------------------    :/
<Lowe> _Hiro_ you have to buy openoffice some coke
<rapha> Kamion: The German mirror, should it be complete?
<sabdfl> rapha: yes, if it isn't please holler
<Kamion> rapha: looks ok at a superficial glance
<rapha> sabdfl: I'm just still looking for libxine1, and at least it's not in universe/libx.
<Qerub> rapha: you ought to be looking for the source package name
<rapha> sabdfl: And also not in main/libx
<ninj1> mxpxpod: problem is 'apt-get install xlibs-dev' returns a whole load of 'Depends:  libxyz-dev' but  it is not going  to be  installed'
<ninj1> none of xlibs-dev's dependencies can  be fulfilled :(
<Se7h> whats the command to shutdown a pid ?
<rapha> sabdfl: Kamion: Qerub: Okay, found it. Thanks! :)
<fabbione> ninj1: ??
<fabbione> ninj1: which version of X? are you updating from the network?
<mxpxpod> ninj1: talk to tseng
<Lowe> ooh we just got a new carpet, damn it's so thick.
<tseng> ninj1: do you have universal?
<tseng> er, universe
<ninj1> ii  xserver-xfree8 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6 the XFree86 X server
<ninj1> tseng: yep
<tseng> ninj1: well then im not sure what your problem is
<tseng> apt-get update again
<fabbione> i guess you will need to dist-upgrade first
<tseng> dist-upgrade? is he doing something weird?
<tseng> like changing dists halfway
<ninj1> tseng: i've done apt-get clean, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade - still no joy
<tseng> worksforme.
<ninj1> tbh, i had to bootstrap the machine with a debian sarge CD, then upgrade the core stuff and install apps etc from a Ubuntu CD to get this far :)
<ninj1> Ubuntu installer doesn't work on my lappy :(
<elim> whats wrong?
<ninj1> elim: with what?
<elim> he said it didnt work 
<ninj1> who said what didn't work?
<elim> i asked what was stoping it
<rapha> Curious.
<rapha> Why does get -R main/lib*/*/*dev*i386.deb universe/lib*/*/*dev*i386.de also get "liba/libao/libao-dev_0.8.5-1_amd64.deb" and powerpc files?
<ninj1> elim: the Ubuntu installer? I don't know - it was hanging at random points after booting
<rapha> Has Ubuntu gcc and co. installed by default?
<sladen> ninj1: are you able to md5sum check the CD you're booting off?
<elim> hmm thats strange. maybe a kernel problem or a program causing problems
<ninj1> sladen: yep - the CD was pucker - and I cut a second copy (also checked it)
<ninj1> yep - I suspect the kernel, as it still wont boot from the standard Ubuntu kernel, so I had to build one from (kernel.org) source
<sladen> I think there's a real case for having d-i check the parts of the CD itself.  There's an unbelievable number of dud burns happening;  and the installer is coping with most of them (eg, just coming up with lots of missing packages then requesting to fetch ~50MB over the net to make up
<rapha> Another stupid question, how do you install a .deb manually?
<Kamion> sladen: um, d-i does
<nk> anyone knows where ubuntu stores the .deb files?  i have to modify the code a bit and after that I wanna install the package. is there a way? the more I added some sarge-mirrors, might that affect my installation in some bad way?
<Kamion> sladen: the issue is probably not dud burns there, it's that the archive has newer versions of packages than the CD
<dalderman> nk, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kamion> we could default cdrom-checker/start to true, but it's probably pretty slow ...
<sladen> rapha: dpkg -i foo.deb
<rapha> Thabks sladen 
<Kamion> shame that we can't do the integrity check only on burnt CDs, not pressed ones
<sladen> Kamion: both probably contribute to the problem
<elim> i cant compile fluxbox on my mac :(
<rapha> I'm asking because I'm on RedHat right now; does Ubuntu have gcc and the other development tools installed by default?
<sladen> Kamion: yes we can.  Just munge Canonical's offical ISO's with an extra flag
<jdub> rapha: no, but they're on the CD
<sivang> rapha : even if not, you could just as easily install them using apt-get
<elim> yes it does i just cant install fluxbox by compilation :(
<Kamion> sladen: disapprove heavily of that kind of thing
<Kamion> sladen: also, we'll be publishing the official ISOs; what's to stop people burning them, or indeed from copying pressed CDs?
<sladen> Kamion: ``I see you're using a self-burnt CD.  Would you like me to checksum it first?''
<ninj1> aha - debian sarge has a higher package release number for it's zlib1g package, so Ubuntu's version wasn't deemed newer, so was holding up the install of all the other dependencies
<sladen> Kamion: can bit-twiddle sometime off the end of the CD
<ninj1> it's  happily installing libgtk-2.0-dev (and deps) as we speak
<Kamion> sladen: I disapprove of doing something I can't even test myself!
<sladen> Kamion: can bit-twiddle something off the end of the CD;  is somebody copies it, it'll disappear
<rapha> sivang: Well, no. I've no internet access at home.
<Kamion> sladen: I will not do that, sorry
<rapha> Thanks jdub!
<rapha> jdub: Btw, nice seeing you here doing this Ubuntu stuff!
<Kamion> if somebody else wants to, they'll need to have CD-pressing equipment to test it with
<sivang> rapha : lemme check this for you a sec
<sladen> Kamion: if I wrote the code, would you consider using it?  :-)
<zombics> what i need to apt-get install to get the kernel source(2.6.8)?
<rapha> I think it's a great idea and also greatly executed so far.
<Kamion> sladen: probably not, I really dislike that sort of hack
<rapha> (Plus, many others seem to think that as well)
<Kamion> sladen: it's one step away from copy protection
<Kamion> zombics: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<sladen> Kamion: s/copy/"verification"/  ;-)
<Kamion> sladen: not worth the cost
<zombics> Kamion, THX !
<Kamion> sladen: if we could test in software whether the CD had been burnt, that would be marginally less gross; AFAIK you can't
<Kamion> sladen: and I mean something that doesn't depend on properties of the ISO
<ggi> Does anyone use gvim here? (the vim-gnome package in universal)
<ggi> s/universal/universe
<srbaker> can i install ubuntu over wifi?
<jdub> rapha: :-)
<jdub> rapha: hope you enjoy it
<jdub> hey, has everyone seen gnome-look.org today?
<tvon|fixingcrap> srbaker: sure
<tvon|fixingcrap> srbaker: well...nm, ignore me
<jdub> ubuntu goodies on the front page :)
<tvon|fixingcrap> jdub: ah, spiffy
<rapha> jdub: Installed it yesterday, but already am. But tell us the truth, you only want Mark to get you a trip into space, right?
<Kamion> srbaker: works for me ...
<sivang> jdub : on wiki?
<jdub> rapha: you do know we're all here on ISS, don't you?
<tvon|fixingcrap> jdub: haha
* Kamion floats
<jdub> Kamion: stop doing floaters!
<sladen> Kamion: it maybe possible to do something non-hackish, if they burnt to a CD-RW
<tvon|fixingcrap> jdub: hey, whats up with the default theme not being indubstrial?
<rapha> jdub: Oh. But naaah, I'm gonna make my own distro and it's gonna be based on Mars!
<loz> hey.  The FAQ, hints etc. on the site seem a little sparton, how can I help this?
<y_sutedja> hello people
<schweeb> loz: could put stuff on the wiki
<loz> how does one get wiki access?  Sign up somewhere?
<rapha> You know what'd be cool for Ubuntu? There's this "Start Linux from Windows" kind of thing, right? So one could make a little Win32 autostart program that opens when you pop in the Ubuntu CD under Windows, and lets you install it right from there.
<jdub> tvon|X31: it is indubstrial :)
<jdub> tvon|X31: (based on)
<tvon|X31> jdub: oh? ahhh
<mojo> hi
<Kamion> rapha: stay tuned ;)
<mojo> goodmorning every1
<y_sutedja> mornin mojo
<mojo> can someone show me how to add more languages in GNOME? I default choose Eng, now I want to test the Jap lang
<rapha> Kamion: Aaah! :)
<sivang> rapha : apparently it's not on the installer cd
<ninj1> mojo: see locale-gen
<sivang> rapha : actually, i think it's one of the design goals there were foreset in warty as a user oriented system first ;)
<rapha> Well, you guys are obviously not smarter (hahah!) but definately faster than me...
<mojo> thx
<sivang> rapha : design goals = policy decision
<Kamion> loz: just create an account, AFAIK
<sivang> rapha : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WartyWarthog_2fSupportedSeed
* rapha looks
<srbaker> oh, suck
<srbaker> apparently this card only has 104-bit encryption
<y_sutedja> 104-bit read error..?
<y_sutedja> srbaker: what kinda card?
<srbaker> D-Link DWL-650
<Lowe> I just got another gmail account(UbuntuLinux@gmail.com) so when ubuntu becomes famous i can sell it MWAHAHA *cough*
<mojo> ninjl: I can't find any local-gen in Synaptic
<rapha> sivang: Aaah! Thanks! Well, no worries then :)
<mojo> ninjl: locale-gen I mean
<stub> So can anyone tell me where I can stick my WEP key so that the Gnome network-admin tool won't nuke it? I've currently got it in /etc/network/interfaces, but that file is rewritten by that tool.
<ninj1> mojo:  package is locales
<mojo> ninjl: k
<mojo> ninjl: yes I got that installed already but there is no option for lang in GDM
<eazel7> hi ubuntu people
<eazel7> how are you?
<rapha> Why are you named after a dead company, eazel7?
<eazel7> rapha, it's not because of the company
<eazel7> it's something related with my name and the Neon Genesis Evangelion anime serie
<mojo> ninjl: u have any idea
<ninj1> mojo: you should configure /etc/locale.gen to list the languages you want
<Sander__> Is KDE in universe?
<jdub> Sander__: most of it
<ninj1> on my system I have 'en_GB.UTF8'  on one line and 'th_TH.UTF8' on  another
<rapha> eazel7: Ah, I see. Well, I'm more into Vietnamese than Japanese, so no Anime for me :)
<ninj1> I run 'locale-gen'  and  it does stuff  to make stuff work :)
<rapha> ninj1: Good stuff, that.
<Sander__> thanks jdub is it usable, or will there be some sort of announcement?
<eazel7> how can I add the a ubuntu mirror to sources.list?
<eazel7> rapha, ok, how is life there?
<tvon|X31> eazel7: check the mirrors list on the wiki
<rapha> eazel7: If I right remember, Synaptic provides a means for that
<tvon|X31> hrm...actually I dont think it provides the sources.list lines
<tvon|X31> it probably should
<mojo> ninjl: thx
<rapha> eazel7: Well, good I hope :) - I'm in Germany, but I'll go there next year.
<tvon|X31> Is there a mirrorselect setup for ubuntu?
<zombics> what i need to apt-get install to update my kernel?
<rapha> And in Germany it'a as dull as ever.
<eazel7> rapha, ok
<tvon|X31> linux-image
<tvon|X31> zombics: ^^
<mojo> ninjl: ah...I just want to add in Jap, Viet, Korean, so what do I have to edit locale.gen to?
<tvon|X31> "dpkg-reconfigure locale" maybe?
<mojo> what reconfig for?
<jdub> Sander__: it's usable
<jdub> Sander__: there won't necessarily be an announcement, because we do not support KDE
<mojo> thx
<mojo> thx tvon
<rapha> Okay, that should be everything I need :-)
<Sander__> jdub, bummer. So are these just rebuilt packages from sid, and if they work great, if not don't call us?
<zombics> hmmm i got the new kernel + kernel source and i just cant install the NVIDIA drivers.(the error is that i dont have the kernel sources)
<tvon|X31> zombics: get the headers too
<tvon|X31> zombics: linux-headers
* tvon|X31 thinks 'linux-headers' is braindead, but I suppose there must be a good reason for it
<jdub> Sander__: at the moment, yes.
<zombics> tvon|X31, thx ! ! !:)
<thom> zombics: use linux-restricted-modules
<jdub> Sander__: though you can help fix stuff :)
<thom> zombics: (apt-get install nvidia-glx)
<zombics> thom, cant. i have A64
<eazel7> how can I add the ubuntu apt-source
<whiprush> anyone using gmane newsgroups with evo2? It used to be a problem and it's reared its head again.
<tvon|X31> eazel7: deb     http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe
<tvon|X31> is the whole shebang
<tvon|X31> ideally you would remove restricted and universe
<eazel7> gracias, thanks
<tvon|X31> de nada
<eazel7> tvon, where are you from?
<tvon|X31> eazel7: Baltimore MD (US)
<eazel7> tvon, ok, I'm from Buenos Aires, Argentina
<tvon|X31> ah
<Sander__> OK jdub, INAD (in /. parlance) but I'll help where I can. I'm on Sarge now, but I'm monitoring the progress.
<tvon|X31> I took 3 years of spanish and all I know is 'de nada' and a few obscinities that I can't spell :)
<eazel7> hahahaha
<mxpxpod> tseng: you have a ubuntu mono repo, right?
<eazel7> I did, kinda 19 years of spanish and still I haven't learn the leanguage
<tvon|X31> hah
<eazel7> well, I'm now updating from sarge to ubunto
<eazel7> hope this to work fine
<eazel7> (when I read about ubuntu I said: this is what I'm looking for)
<whiprush> eazel7: yeah, it's pretty cool
<eazel7> I'm trying to build my own distribution, based in debian and gnome 2.8, but with my patches selection
<eazel7> for now, I don't need to do this while there be ubuntu
<eazel7> but, I'm wondering, does it has a stripe in the applications menu?
<loz> where can I get more packages than are listed in synaptic?
<zombics> no fdisk on ubuntu? :O
<eazel7> zombics, perhaps cfdisk (I don't use ubuntu, but I guess) or fdisk isn't in your PATH variable
<schweeb> yes, cfdisk is included
<loz> eazel7: what are you doing in #ubuntu then?
<eazel7> loz, asking about the apt repository because I hope to be using ubuntu when the download ends
<loz> I see..
<zombics> sudo: cfdisk: command not found
<eazel7> will ubuntu use x.org?
<loz> it doesn't yet
<phlaegel> next release
<zombics> how can i partition my disk?
<loz> zombics: open a root shell, there is cfdisk on my ubuntu
<zombics> how can open a root shell?
<loz> are you in gnome?
<zombics> yea
<loz> apps->system->root term
<loz> then your password (not root)
<zombics> no :/
<zombics> i dont have it
<Treenaks> How does the zeroconf stuff work?
<schweeb> open a terminal, sudo -s
<loz> how come?
<loz> look in synaptic then..  are you running ubuntu now?
<zombics> cfdisk
<zombics> bash: cfdisk: command not found
<zombics> yea
<loz> what version?
<zombics> the last vertion....
<zombics> the A64 version
<loz> ah.. I'm on i686, so perhaps they differ.
<zombics> bhaaa
<mxpxpod> tseng: ping
<rapha> Bye!
<mxpxpod> has anyone here used pbuilder with ubuntu?
* lamont has used sbuild with ubuntu
<mxpxpod> lamont: oh?
<mxpxpod> lamont: how well did it work?
<lamont> yeah - I run the warty buildd's...
<lamont> works well, thanks..
<mxpxpod> lamont: I'd like to build mono packages for ppc
<lamont> people.no-name-yet.com/~lamont/warty.buildd is the debootstrap script
<lamont> mxpxpod: toss that in /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/ and you can debootstrap a warty buildd chroot
<lamont> which I expect you could tar up and use with pbuilder.
<mxpxpod> lamont: oh really...
<lamont> it's kinda pretty close to sid/sarge/whatever
<lamont> I forget what I had to change.
<mxpxpod> jdub: ping
<jdub> pong
<mxpxpod> jdub: how did you build those gnome-bluetooth packages?
<joem> hrm, why isn't there a menu for development apps (anjuta, devhelp etc..)?
<mxpxpod> joem: ? it's under programming
<jdub> mxpxpod: dpkg-buildpackage...
<joem> yea, but the programming menu isn't there
<mxpxpod> jdub: nothing more, nothing less?
<lamont> mxpxpod: so where does mono-mcs come from?  If we could get that into universe, then the rest of mono should just try to build...
<jdub> nup
<mxpxpod> lamont: from mcs
<mxpxpod> lamont: the other thing is that it's only at 0.96 in universe
<lamont> universe/devel/mcs_0.96-1: Dep-Wait by buildd+terranova [optional:uncompiled] 
<lamont>   Dependencies: mono-mcs
<lamont> grumble.
<mxpxpod> lamont: do you have a buildd webpage somewhere?
<lamont> is 0.96 worth me trying to bootstrap it in for warty?
<mxpxpod> lamont: you should try getting 1.0.1 in :)
<lamont> mxpxpod: convince jdub/mdc to take it, and I'll bootstrap it wherever I can.
<mxpxpod> jdub: ^  :D
<jdub> tseng's packages are the ones you want
<mxpxpod> jdub: does he have source packages?
<jdub> dunno
<jdub> check
<mxpxpod> where's his repo?
<jdub> listed on -devel and in the wiki
<lamont> jdub: if source shows up in the warty archive, and someone pokes me, I'll make it happen.
<tvon|X31> Anyone using tomboy?
<tvon|X31> tomboy is sweetness
<mxpxpod> jdub: huh?
<tvon|X31> like walter payton
<jdub> mxpxpod: it was posted to -devel, and it is noted on the wiki in Universe(somethingorother)
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok, thanks
<joem> mxpxpod,  http://getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs
<mxpxpod> dammit, no source
<Se7h> i don't know hurd-i386
<Se7h> is it compatible with i386 ?
<mxpxpod> jdub: thanks for the help :)
<[SemTeX] > hi, does somebody has a pan (newsreader) .deb for ubuntu please?
<ish> was there a bunch of updates in the last few hours?
<Kamion> lamont: that warty.buildd script seems to be missing amd64 ...
<Kamion> lamont: perhaps warty.buildd should go in the debootstrap package?
<waslap> this might be a stupid question, but will i need to upgrade ubuntu everytime a new release is released, or will I have the benefit of simply just upgrading packages (gentoo user here)
<tvon|X31> Hey, how can I get rid of the timeout for sudo?
<tvon|X31> (so it remembers my pass)
<Kamion> waslap: you'll be able to upgrade in-place without reinstalling
<waslap> great, thanx
<tvon|X31> I poked around the config and did not see anything that caught my eye
<crimsun> ish: yes
<tvon|X31> ah, nevermind, I'm a twit
<crimsun> ish: lots of updates to GNOME- and XFree86-related packages
<lamont> Kamion: yeah, it should...
<lamont> Kamion: you want to file the bug, and I'll deal with amd64 and get the upload ready
* lamont can't seem to reproduce #1559...
<lamont> gonna have to pester joshk when he gets home from school
<peteog> Im sure sound shouldnt be so confusing... I was using ALSA with Beep and Totem-Xine, but was having issues in that when say beep was playing I didnt get sounds from Gaim, it seemed to be queing them as when I closed beep they would play. I have a kind of work around in that I enabled ESD, set sounds in Gaim to use ESD and beep to use ESD - this works, I can now hear Gaim sounds when mp3's are playing. but now I have no sound 
<peteog> in Totem-Xine. Also using ESD doesnt seem to be the correct way of doing this. Any ideas?
<crimsun> [SemTeX] : it's in universe
<crimsun> [SemTeX] : Candidate: 0.14.2.91-1 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe Packages
<[SemTeX] > crimsun: thx
<siretart> hi
<crimsun> [SemTeX] : apt-cache policy pan
<[SemTeX] > but strange enough, i couldn't apt-get those sources for universe?
<siretart> i just created an account for the wiki, and now I get a lot of python errors after my search results after a title search. Is this known?
<crimsun> that's because the sources return an error; i'm not sure if it's a faq on the wiki
<crimsun> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format   Err http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Sources   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<[SemTeX] > it was something like that yes
<[SemTeX] > seems to be fixed now
<lamont> that sources file (and the packages files) get re-created every 30 minuts (if there are changes)...
<lamont> that makes it more likely to hit the time when they're being written...
<crimsun> right.
<[SemTeX] > ok, thx
<mxpxpod> can someone check if they have /usr/lib/epiphany-1.4/extensions/libtabgroupsextension.so installed after installing epiphany-extensions?
<siretart> ah, it only occurs with preffered style "warthogs"
<ish> Out of habit I do 'apt-get uprade'..  Should I do 'dist-upgrade'?
<Kamion> dist-upgrade allows the installation of new packages and the removal of old packages to satisfy dependencies
<Kamion> when doing dist-upgrade, you should watch what apt-get is doing in case it goes insane
<Kamion> but if you get packages "held back" during apt-get upgrade, you know why :)
<ish> so I'm safe to do 'upgrade' until I see packages held back?
<Kamion> right
<ish> hmm..  maybe my lack of 'dist-upgrades' is why my previous stint at debian-unstable turned rotten.
<lamont> hrm... that does reproduce.
<Wsquared> Kamion: Sorry to jump into the middle of a conversation...  I've been using Synaptic almost exclusively.  Is the equivalent of dist-upgrade in synaptic?
<Kamion> Wsquared: uh, not sure, I should probably start using synaptic seriously at some point :)
<Wsquared> Kamion: Nevermind, I just read the message that appears in "Smart Update"
<Wsquared> "Smart Update" is dist-upgrade.
<Wsquared> ...and that's what I've been doing.  I haven't seen anything go insane yet. :)
<pisuke> wow, that xwindow bug hit me hard
<pisuke> radeon here
<pisuke> now everything is ok
<Tomcat_> How can I set my keyboard layout in X?
<Tomcat_> dpkg-reconfigure console-common?
<schweeb> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Tomcat_> No, not in X...
<Tomcat_> Wait... I'll ask again. :)
<Tomcat_> Oh alright.. that's a problem in aterm... xterm can use the Umlauts.
<dieman> hm
<dieman> im going to have an 8way iwill qk8s box at some point in the near future
<WW> Wow, looks like X has been updated _again_.  Don't you ubuntu developers sleep?
<Kamion> WW: not often
<lamont> sleep is for after release.
<dieman> im going to be installing an i915 box tomorrow
<dieman> expect bugs in bugzilla
<dieman> it ain't gonna be pretty.
<Se7h> erg
<Se7h> seth@devil ~ $ sudo apt-get install /tmp/totem-xine_0.99.16-1_i386.deb
<Se7h> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Se7h> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Se7h> E: Couldn't find package
<Kamion> you can't do that with apt-get ...
<Se7h> do what ?
<Kamion> if you have a .deb file on disk, you need to use 'sudo dpkg -i' on it, and resolve dependencies by hand
<Kamion> apt-get install only takes package names
<Se7h> lol
<Se7h> forget it
<Se7h> i must be drunk
<mxpxpod> jdub: ping
<jdub> pong
<mxpxpod> jdub: how do I keep dpkg-buildpackage from signing the .dsc files?
<mxpxpod> it keeps failing at that point
<jdub> well, if it fails, you still have .deb files
<jdub> but you can pass -uc -us to dpkg-buildpacakge
<lnmnc> is there an image I can write to a usb volume to install ubuntu?
<lnmnc> my computer can't boot off of it's firewire CD drive
<mxpxpod> jdub: thanks :)
<Kamion> lnmnc: not yet, on the to-do list
<Se7h> yeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
<Se7h> i got movies
<Se7h> :D
<lnmnc> so... I was installing ubuntu with the harddrive method, but some of the packages on the CD were corrupted.  This left my computer in an unbootable state.  There's no way to fix this with ubuntu?
<phlaegel> fabbione: ping
<lnmnc> Maybe a self-test function for the install CD would be a high priority?
<Kamion> well, I only just fixed the self-tester today to work at all ...
<lnmnc> well, I can reinstall debian from a usb stick and then go through the HD install method again...
<phlaegel> hm. after switching to the k7 kernel, alsa seems to think it's a good idea to make my tv card the default output.
<loz> how can I configure my card with alsa?
<subterrific> loz: Applications->Multimedia->Volume Control
<loz> subterrific.. no, actually get the driver to work..
<subterrific> how do you know it isn't working?
<loz> because there are no sound devices in /dev and volume can't run because of that.
<subterrific> what sound card?
<loz> i810_audio
<loz> I don't know where to configure alsa in /etc/..  I don't know my way around ubuntu configs
<subterrific> loz: no, i mean what card is it
<subterrific> not the driver name
<subterrific> is your machine a Dell?
<loz> ntel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97, yes dell laptop, C840
<cybrjackle|work> Do  you use pinning to block installation of packages
<loz> subterrific: essentially I want to know how I tell alsa to use the device, the install never did.
<subterrific> loz: what does: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 do?
<subterrific> loz: normally it auto detects everything and loads the drivers automatically, so this is a bug or ALSA doesn't support that card
<loz> I had it all working under gentoo.. although not alsa.  however alsa has the driver..
<loz> the module probes but does nothing in /dev/ for example..
<subterrific> Dell has some issues, for example, my Dell at home has an SB Live! but it doesn't work with the standard SB Live! driver. i had to patch the ubuntu kernel with the latest ALSA and add a new driver for it
<subterrific> loz: use paste.plone.org and show me the output from lsmod
<subterrific> loz: you should also open a bug for this at bugzilla.ubuntu.org because everything should "Just Work"
<Nonphasis> SB cards have several variations for the same card
<loz> subterrific: done
<subterrific> Nonphasis: this is a Dell specific variation, pretty sure no one else sells them. the driver source code specifically mentions Dell and the models the card ships with :\
<Nonphasis> subterrific, yeah, it's probably some cheapo variation with emu chip...
<subterrific> loz: everything looks in order there, are you sure you have no /dev/snd entries?
<loz> controlC0  timer
<loz> thn
<loz> that's all
<loz> no dsp etc..
<Nonphasis> I bet there are like 10 different SB 128 PCI cards
<subterrific> loz: open a bug for this and attach your dmesg output
<subterrific> loz: i can also give you my patched kernel with the latest ALSA if you're interested in trying that, but i'd consider it a last resort
<Nonphasis> subterrific, could you make via82xx sound card to default w/ dxs_support=2?
<Nonphasis> subterrific, because, dxs support sucks more times than it doesn't
<Nonphasis> subterrific, hissing/crappy sound quality. can't understand why dxs is enabled by default in the driver...
<[SemTeX] > crimsun: I'm afrad that pan package makes my system crash
<[SemTeX] > hard...
<subterrific> Nonphasis: i haven't figured out how to pass module options in debian yet, sorry
<Nonphasis> subterrific, can't it be put in modprobe.d?
<subterrific> Nonphasis: but i have an on-board via82xx and dxs_support=4 works fine for me
<Nonphasis> hmm
<subterrific> you need to turn everything down a notch though
<Nonphasis> it's a motherboard/bios issue
<subterrific> you can't keep the channels in the red
<subterrific> at least for me
<Nonphasis> yeah i know... that,s pretty normal though
<Nonphasis> but the dxs stuff... it took a lot of googling
<Nonphasis> for the system that "just works", it should take the easy route
<subterrific> Nonphasis: i found some comments about it on the alsa driver matrix page
<Nonphasis> dxs doesn't do any good anyway
<subterrific> Nonphasis: are you loading the module in ubuntu with dxs_support=2 right now?
<Nonphasis> subterrific, yes
<Nonphasis> subterrific, created a file in modprobe.d
<subterrific> ahh
<Nonphasis> subterrific, that's quite a bit more than "Just Works" approach should demand
<Nonphasis> frankly' via8235 is a crappy sound chip
<subterrific> Nonphasis: best thing to do then would be to open a bug, give me the bug number and i'll add myself to it and then i can take a look at the driver source and see what can be done
<Nonphasis> even though mine does give optical spdif
<Nonphasis> subterrific, sounds doable
<Nonphasis> I'll do it when I haven't been drinking ;-)
<subterrific> Nonphasis: i know, i only have one cause its on my motherboard
<subterrific> i was pretty stunned at how crappy it was :\
<Nonphasis> I thought it wouldn't matter if you feed spdif anymay
<Nonphasis> anyway
<Nonphasis> but these meisters invent stuff like dxs and every other driver has mysterious quality probs
<dieman> heh, starting the i915 install now
<dieman> be afraid
<dieman> keyboard no work.
<Kamion> USB keyboard?
<clee> yay
<dieman> yeah
<dieman> im using the release cd
<Kamion> dieman: any way you can get me lspci / lspci -n output?
<dieman> i'll probally have to use a daily, eh?
<dieman> Kamion: no
<dieman> Kamion: usb only :|
<dieman> i'll have to grab a knoppix cd
<lezard> Hy all, I'm new to ubuntu and I have a stupid question. Can non-introduced users post on the ubuntu-devel mailing list or would it be preferible that just developpers post on it ?
<Kamion> it's probably failing to load the appropriate *HCI module
<Kamion> lezard: depends what it's about :)
<dieman> is there a way to get d-i to talk over serial?
<Kamion> dieman: boot with console=ttyS0 IIRC
<lezard> Kamion: the last mail from Jeff Waugh about release dates
<dieman> ok
<dieman> i'll do that
<lezard> Kamion: it seems unusual that the RC is so late compared to the final release date
<subterrific> lezard: jeff is jdub here, talk to him in irc
<Kamion> lezard: the 13th was going to be our release date, so it just means an extra final CD build
<lezard> Wow, cool, what a great medi irc :)
<lezard> Kamion: ok
<lezard> I Don't know exactly when would be best for testing the release in fact
<lezard> Waiting for RC or now ?
<Nonphasis> hmm... if jeff is here, this might be a good place to inject some gnome feature request ;-)
<Kamion> lezard: earlier the better
<lezard> jdub: well, it's not a gnome feature request, but it seems that support for eagle-usb is missing
<lezard> It is a driver for USB ADSL modem
<Kamion> we have a bug about that I think
<lezard> Ok, let me serach for it
<lezard> *search
<Nonphasis> USB ADSL! that way be dragons
<lezard> Nonphasis: yep, that's awfull
<Kamion> or maybe not, I don't see it
<tvon|X31> where death awaits you with big sharp pointy teeth
<Kamion> it was brought up on one of the mailing lists at least
<Nonphasis> I'm not sure if such beasts should be even marginally supported
<lezard> Nonphasis: I hope they will :)
<Nonphasis> lezard, it's just that such support is completely *unnucessary*. People should really buy ethernet modems and that's the end of it
<Nonphasis> lezard, supporting them is an unnecessary drag when almost everybody has a proper modem
<dieman> Kamion: yay, a shell!
<lezard> Nonphasis: well, that's a point of viex
<lezard> *view
<Kamion> Nonphasis: if both the hardware and the drivers exist and are reasonably free etc., we should try to support them
<lezard> Nonphasis: I totally disagree with you, but I can respect that
<dieman> Kamion: i can get you a /proc/bus/pci/devices
<Kamion> dieman: that'll do
<Nonphasis> Kamion, I guess trying shouldn't hurt anyone
<lezard> Kamion: everything is under GPL
<Kamion> lezard: "etc." includes "sane" of course :)
<Nonphasis> internal adsl modems are understandable because they are cheap
<lucas_> hi
<lezard> Kamion: quite sane in fact
<Nonphasis> but here, USB stuff is no cheaper than real ethernet modems
<dieman> Kamion: ok, whats your email, or put it into bugzilla?
<lezard> Kamion: well I'm not that objective
<Kamion> Nonphasis: if the drivers exist and our free, it's not really our business to pass judgement on what hardware people should/shouldn't have bought
<Kamion> dieman: cjwatson@canonical.com
<Kamion> dieman: bugzilla probably better though
<dieman> Kamion: wtf!? IRQ 185?!
<lezard> Kamion: the eagle-usb tools exist under Debian
<dieman> the echi controller is on irq 185?!
<Kamion> dieman: wow
<Nonphasis> Kamion, how often is that a case? i mean free (as in oss) drivers
<Kamion> Nonphasis: sufficiently
<dieman> Kamion: ok
<dieman> Kamion: i'll pop it off to that email
<Nonphasis> well, times have changed then
<lezard> Nonphasis: they are Sagem drivers and Sagem decided that they should be GPL, eagle-usb forked from the official to make clean ones
<dieman> Kamion: i'll probally install it here and then just do a lspci instead
<Nonphasis> back in the day, everyone was urged to boycott non-ethernet modems, even for windows
<dieman> Kamion: and make one bugzilla bug for i915 support, if thats ok
<Kamion> Nonphasis: basically I think we'd rather that people who come into this channel asking for hardware support (that's generally not unreasonable for us to support) aren't told that they should've bought better hardware ...
<Nonphasis> Kamion, undebatably true :-)
<Kamion> Nonphasis: hardware that isn't Linux-compatible at all because the manufacturers won't release specs may or may not be a different matter
<lezard> Nonphasis: some people don't want to buy modem when ISP let you them for free
<Kamion> dieman: fine
<Nonphasis> lezard, good point as well
<lezard> Kamion: in this case, we have all the specs
<dieman> Kamion: yeah, because it needs an addtional line for tg3 too.
<dieman> Kamion: hopefully this tg3 doesn't need firmware
<Nonphasis> *but*, people that are shopping for hardware should be directed towards ethernet modems
<dieman> BCM95751...
<dieman> 100mhz/32bit.
<dieman> nice
<elmo> dieman: the firmware stuff for tg3's is automatic
<Nonphasis> is bcm95751 a tg3?
<elmo> sounds like it
<Nonphasis> tg3 used to suck as far as drivers go, 3 years ago when configging them was involveh with my job
<elmo> tg3 doesn't suck any more, davem rewrote it from scratch
<Nonphasis> great
<Capri> hey, I try to burn CDs with cdrecord. How do this scanbus thingy work? I've used cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI: but there is no list
<Nonphasis> tg3 is everywhere now (compaq proliants)
<dieman> elmo: ahh, ok
<dieman> also needs disk support loaded...
<dieman> this is going to be a fun(!) install.
<elmo> capri: might be easier to use nautilus - if you have an ISO, just right click and select 'Write to CD'
<Nonphasis> ubuntu istall is so easy, i was almost disappointed ;-)
<michel_v_> it's the post-install thing that's headache inducing :)
<slackeerb> Nonphasis: its great isnt it. =)
<michel_v_> with my wifi hardware, I mean ;)
<michel_v_> else, it's great
<slackeerb> does anyone know how to burn a .dmg cd image?
<Nonphasis> yes, post-install... that's always the real problem
<Capri> elmo, nautilus didn't work. I choosed the data and wanted to burn it. After making image it didn't go on to burning.
<Nonphasis> 1) get sound and video going
<Nonphasis> 2) get nvidia bin drivers going
<Capri> elmo, must I do anything compareable to this ide-scsi stuff from 2.4 kernels in 2.6?
<slackeerb> Nonphasis: http://serios.net/content/debian/nvidia-display-drivers.php
<Nonphasis> ubuntu should really have "apt-get install mplayer-compile"
<Nonphasis> slackeerb, my nvidia is going already
<elmo> capri: I don't think so, but I'm not sure to be honest, cd burning in nautilus "just worked" for me
<Nonphasis> slackeerb, just had to come up with the /etc/modules thing
<Nonphasis> k3b is the only one that "just works"
<slackeerb> Nonphasis: for mplayer add this to your apt source list "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main"
<Nonphasis> too bad they didn't do it in gtk
<Tsjoklate> hi all
<Nonphasis> slackeerb, yes, I did, but that is inferior to the compiled one
<slackeerb> Hello
<Tsjoklate> does anyone know if gtktalog is going to be in the list?
<slackeerb> Nonphasis: true. =P
<Nonphasis> slackeerb, it can't even resize the window
<slackeerb> brb lunch time. um.
<Nonphasis> having a package that compiles the fetched source shouldn't even be illegal
<Echylo> this is a loveely OS :D
* Nonphasis agrees with Echylo
<Nonphasis> one thing that has to be said for ubuntu - it's visually pleasing (gnome 2.8 is beautifull)
<Tsjoklate> hey Lowe 
<Nonphasis> probably the first time someone might choose linux for aesthetics
* Nonphasis still remembers the horrible fonts of yore
<Echylo> yes its very beatiful
<Echylo> never tried gnome actually
<Echylo> but I just installed it
<Echylo> and I already love it
<Echylo> its so clean
<Mitario> wow lol, how come so many people are already working for canonical, is this a 'community'-buildup enterprise?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<dieman> jeezus
<dieman> go freenode
<dieman> or am i on oftc
<dieman> i cant remember
<eazel7> arachne, you took the name of a web browser
<eazel7> I used it on a 386 with ADSL
<eazel7> that 386 had a web server
<arachne> hehe
<arachne> wtf ? a 386 with adsl ? when ?
<Treenaks> eazel7: that was an ancient DOS based browser, right?
<eazel7> because I had two computers, this one and the 386, but when I turn off this one, I wanted that the home web server keep alive, so I used pepa for adsl, and it had a webserver for DOS that I can't remember the name
* Treenaks still remembers reading about it
<eazel7> Treenaks, not so ancient ;)
<dieman> Kamion: btw, it loaded fine when i booted, its just the installer thats broken
<Treenaks> eazel7: uh.. it was like 1996 or something
<dieman> Kamion: would the dailies be fixed then?
<Treenaks> eazel7: which, according to my reckoning, is ancient ;)
<Tsjoklate> Kamion: is gtktalog going to be included?
<eazel7> Version	 1.73  
<eazel7> Entered-date	2004-05-10  
<eazel7> it's still alive www.arachne.cz
<neighborlee> anyone else  having trouble gettting java plugin working ? ( mozilla1.72/firefox)
<neighborlee> I have it downloaded and symlink is in place in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ( yes i used the *gcc* version) yet still nadda....
<tseng> hi all
<Echylo> every minute
<Echylo> ubuntu is getting closer to become my main OS
<masquerade> netsplit o_O
<neighborlee> split !!!
<neighborlee> shields,SHIELDS!!
<masquerade> batton down the hatches
<kagou> hi guys
<eazel7> what a heck happened?
<masquerade> get ready for reconnection
<masquerade> netsplit :D
<neighborlee> I have it downloaded and symlink is in place in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ( yes i used the *gcc* version) yet still nadda....
<peteog> anyone know how to get totem-xine to use esd?
<neighborlee> peteog, dunno might be a runtime switch like: --enable-esd < shrug no idea never tried
<peteog> cool
<neighborlee> or: man totem
<neighborlee> sorry I just never tried ;(
<peteog> heh
<peteog> no worries
<peteog> it still dies anyways
<peteog> so many issues with sound
<peteog> alsa is jsut broke
<lucas_> hi
<peteog> esd is the only way i can get it so i can hear gaim sounds when say beep is playing an mp3
<eazel7> what kernel are you using?
<Deft> peteog: Totem doesn't give an error if you put esd as the sound output in totem_config, but as for whether it actually takes any notice of it...
<lucas_> I'm looking for a web check applet packaged in Ubuntu/Debian which allows to check mail in several mbox files
<peteog> :)
<dieman> ph
<dieman> oh
<Deft> lucas_: other than inbox monitor?
<dieman> elmo: i got the disk space to fully mirror the cd images too i think
<lucas_> inbox monitor can't check several mboxes
<peteog> eazel7, was that question for me?
<eazel7> yup
<Deft> you can have more than one
<peteog> ah
<jk> does anyone use evolution on amd64 and notice that the calendar doesn't work?
<eazel7> what kernel is ubuntu using?
<peteog> Linux scully 2.6.8.1-2-386 #1 Sat Sep 18 09:49:53 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<peteog> yeah im a huge X-Files fan :)
<eazel7> have alsa compiled as module or builtin?
<peteog> module as far as i know.. although its basically just a clean install off the cd.. sound card was just found
<jk> eazel7: module
<eazel7> I had troubles with alsa as module
<eazel7> when it was builtin it worked
<eazel7> even using alsalib an those
<jk> it uses a 2.6.8.1 kernel with debian patches btw...
<lucas_> Deft: yes but you can't know which one is for each mailbox, you just get "No mail No mail No mail" ;)
<peteog> eazel7, thats interesting..
<MrPiddlz> Ok I have come back because the fglrx drivers for ubuntu are finally out but I still have no direct rendering.
<MrPiddlz> Can someone help me with that?
<MrPiddlz> please ;_;
<jg_> jdub: you around?
<eazel7> I come from gentoo lands, on the south
<eazel7> and the gentoo kernel works very nicely
<eazel7> but when visited since the sunday the debian lands, I noticed the kernel is very slow
<neighborlee> I have it downloaded and symlink is in place in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ( yes i used the *gcc* version) yet still nadda....anyone else tried and having similar issues ? ;(
<MrPiddlz> No one has an ATI radeon 9600 and more? And actually have gotten direct rendering to work.
<topyli> well, i tried to run ubuntu with a nice framebuffer console today. i ended up with upgrading to sid and then back :)
<topyli> i have a ati 9*** card there
<mxpxpod> mdz: what does it mean to have sa use bogofilter by default?
<topyli> poor mans spamassassin?
<Lowe> How would i set a theme for root? 
<topyli> Lowe: what is "root" :)
<jk> nm about my question, it didn't appear so obvious to me that i had to turn it on in evolution's left bar
<Echylo> root
<Lowe> Well when i run something say if i start nautilus with sudo su i get a basic old theme
<Echylo> are you serious topyli?
<jdub> jg_: here
<Echylo> root is the main user, it can change everything in your OS
<kagou> MrPiddlz, i have a 9600 M10
<topyli> Echylo: sure. i haven't been root for years.
<eazel7> bbl
<Echylo> ow :)
<jdub> morning all
<MrPiddlz> kagou did you get direct rendering?
<kagou> i look
<topyli> hey jdub
<topyli> i just broke ubuntu very badly :)
<kagou> MrPiddlz, i think yes
<punkass> anyone know of an irc room or website for trouble shooting harddrive issues..?
<kagou> MrPiddlz, you have installed restricted module + put fglrx in /etc/modules and change ati by fglrx in Xfree config ?
<Tsjoklate> ah even the wallpaper I made looks nice now :)
<Tsjoklate> very happy customer on this end
<punkass> as soon as i plug my secondary harddrive in i get all sorts of boot errors.. it says everything is Read-Only
<Tsjoklate> Ubuntu all the way
<Echylo> yea
<MrPiddlz> Ok kagou all I did was install the packages from the package manager.
<Tsjoklate> I have ATI up and running, 3d and all.. didn't do anything special
<Tsjoklate> just rebuilt a new kernel
<topyli> Tsjoklate: put the wallpaper on cirulation then, if it looks good
<MrPiddlz> Then edited the XF86Config file and put "fglrx" where it needs to be like how I did in slack.
<Tsjoklate> you think so?
<kagou> you must load the module too
<MrPiddlz> But what is this "restricted module + and put fglrx in /etc/modules" O.o?
<MrPiddlz> Load it?
<MrPiddlz> I type modprobe "fglrx" and it says it can't find the module.
<Slackeerb> Anyone a link to "how-to" installing java?
<topyli> jdub: look back at what i just said if you're logging. i had bad framebuffed experiences.
<Tsjoklate> I'll put it on gnome-look this arvo when I get up
<Deft> Slackeerb: there are some 1.5 packages, I think the ubuntu site has a link
<kagou> MrPiddlz, apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-2-3-YOURPROC
<MrPiddlz> k then
<Tsjoklate> I only have one big problem
<Slackeerb> Deft: huh. lol...
<Tsjoklate> when I click properties of a mp3 file it gives me errors
<kagou> it contain fglrx module compiled for the standart kernel provided by ubuntu
<MrPiddlz> kagou what are restricted modules by the way. I just want to know.
<Deft> MrPiddlz: there are instructions for ATI drivers as well...
<Slackeerb> jdub: what was that site you gave me for installing java? I could sure use it again.
<kagou> contains nvidia and ATI modules
<kagou> and a few others
<MrPiddlz> Deft where are the instructiongs O.o?
<topyli> rtfm :)
<kagou> http://wiki.no-name-yet.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kagou> thanks topyli :/
<Tsjoklate> it reads: There was an error while trying to create the view named `Audio/Video': System exception: IDL"omg.org/CORBA/COMM_Failure:1.0
<mdz> mxpxpod: bogofilter is a spam filtering package
<topyli> nb
<Tsjoklate> does anyone know what that means and how I can fix it?
<MrPiddlz> Thank you kagou!!
* MrPiddlz hugs he/she
<siretart> is there a netinst available? i dont want to download the whole 600mb image
<MrPiddlz> whoo hoo!
* LouisC is away: icecream!
<mxpxpod> mdz: and evo on ubuntu uses that instead of sa?
<kagou> np MrPiddlz :)
<topyli> Tsjoklate: can you play the files?
<mdz> mxpxpod: yes
<mxpxpod> mdz: what if sa is installed?
<mdz> mxpxpod: I'm unsure of the status of the implementation; that's why my comment on the bug was phrased as a question :-)
<mxpxpod> mdz: ah, ok
<Tsjoklate> topyli: yes
<Tsjoklate> plays fine
<Tsjoklate> in totem and rhytm
<mxpxpod> jdub: why did you choose bogofilter over sa?
<topyli> Tsjoklate: so, it's just a file association problem. let's fix it.
<Tsjoklate> topyli: sounds great.. how? :)
<jdub> mxpxpod: due to a serious misbalance in rules vs. sucks.
<mxpxpod> oh?
<topyli> Tsjoklate: right click a file. what do you see=
<Slackeerb> i cant seem to find a java guide on the wiki site. =(
<Capri> siretart: no. Ubuntus standard install need at least all those packages
<Tsjoklate> lots of things?
<Deft> Slackeerb: the hard way: http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/DEV/Java+on+Debian
<topyli> like "open with..."?
<siretart> Capri: oh. ic. but, I just found that netboot/mini.iso. whats that for?
<Tsjoklate> open with, open in a new window, open with music player open with another app, cut/copy file, make link copy link 
<Tsjoklate> yeah see that
<Tsjoklate> open with other app
<topyli> Tsjoklate: but no ready-made alternatives?
<Tsjoklate> open with totem, open in new window, open with music player, open with other app
<Tsjoklate> those are myoptions
<Slackeerb> Deft: i dont get how to download the sdk to /var/install/java/1.4.2.
<topyli> and totem or "music player" work?
<Capri> siretart: really? mmh. I didn't know that but the standard installer of Ubuntu brings no option which packages will be installed.
<Deft> Slackeerb: the (untried by me) easier http://z42.de/debian/
<Lowe> when is ubuntu gonna make some tshirts! i want a tshirt lol
<Tsjoklate> they both work topy
<topyli> Lowe: yes we need them badly
<Capri> siretart: so best you choose with netinstall the expert mode to get package selection
<topyli> Tsjoklate: so all we need is a default?
<Deft> Lowe: there can't be T-shirts when there still isn't a mascot!
<Tsjoklate> I suppose
<Slackeerb> Deft: much easier. thx. =)
<Tsjoklate> I probably should install xmms?
<Lowe> hehe
<siretart> Capri: ok. i'll try. thanks.
<topyli> jdub: HELP US!
<mxpxpod> jdub: so, I don't need sa installed...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:jdub] : Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ | Lists: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ | Bugs: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ | Just Works: http://spamusement.com/view.php?id=81
<Capri> Deft: why not? ubuntu has a logo for t-shirts ;)
<jdub> mxpxpod: the evo spam stuff still uses SA
* Deft wasn't being entirely serious
<Tsjoklate> should I install xmms and use that for default?
<jdub> Deft, Capri: there will be a tshirt comp starting sometime this week
<topyli> Tsjoklate: let me see if it even works for me, i haven't tried, just remembered =)
<mxpxpod> jdub: ok... so explain to me this bogofilter hack you did...
<Tsjoklate> topyli: alrighty :)
<Echylo> omg
<jdub> mxpxpod: it's not present
<Deft> jdub: but where's the logo? I vote for a little known and unpronounceble mammal
<mxpxpod> jdub: oh, ok
<Deft> damn, mascot
<jdub> no mascot
<Capri> jdub: nice
<topyli> Tsjoklate: totem starts right away
<Tsjoklate> yes that's the default
<Slackeerb> jdub: do you still have that java link you sent me yesturday? =)
<Capri> Deft: what's a mammal?
<jdub> i don't think i had a java link
<Tsjoklate> don't think I want totem to be default too
<Slackeerb> jdub: lol sorry maybe it was someone eles. =)
<Tsjoklate> I really think I should get xmms
<Deft> Capri: "Any of various warm-blooded vertebrate animals of the class Mammalia"
<Capri> Tsjoklate: I use totem-xine for videos and music player for music but it's your choice
<topyli> Tsjoklate: i entered "rhythbox" as the "other application" in there and it started. it works as advertised :)
<Tsjoklate> and how is your props looking?
<Tsjoklate> do you have those funky errors?
<schweeb> Slackeerb: deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/i386/ & deb http://debian.innovationsw.com/debian unstable/all/
<schweeb> Slackeerb: that what you're looking for?
<schweeb> java apt sources?
<Capri> Deft: lol and what's mammalia ;) I'll visit babel.altavista ;)
<topyli> no errors, it works as gnome does :)
<Tsjoklate> in the aud/vid tab? no errors?
<topyli> no errors
<Tsjoklate> you got a totally updated box?
<topyli> now i'm really busy. absolutely fabulous is running in finland =)
<Slackeerb> schweeb: im just looking for the easyiest way to install java.
<Tsjoklate> I still am updating.. might be the issue
<dieman> omfg
<dieman> the video worked!
<dieman> with pcie ati card, fglrx, and a chipid of 0x4e46!
<dieman> explode!
<schweeb> Slackeerb: that's prolly it
<Tsjoklate> I'll update the box first before tackling the problem again
<Tsjoklate> crikey.. 30MB updates
<Slackeerb> schweeb: so i add those lines to my source list, then what?
<schweeb> apt-get update
<schweeb> then apt-cache search java sdk... the pkgs are in there somewhere
<Tsjoklate> sudo apt-get update
<schweeb> I don't personally use java
<Tsjoklate> sudo apt-get upgrade
<schweeb> unless I absolutely have to
<Slackeerb> schweeb: thx ill give it a try.
<Capri> which gui do you use for cd burning?
<punkass> anyone know of an irc room or website for trouble shooting harddrive issues..?
<Capri> punkass: driver related  or hardware related?
<Lowe> Man im talking to this idiot he says >"I want to use linux but can i use IE"
<Lowe> he is so lame
<Capri> lol but he can use IE ;)
<whiprush> Slackeerb: the package is j2sdk
<punkass> Capri: as soon as i plug my secondary harddrive (no fstab entries, just pluged in) i get all sorts of boot errors.. it says everything on the master drive is Read-Only and i get all sorts of boot errors...
<Lowe> But that's disgustin capri
<Lowe> g
<Capri> punkass: is it ATA?
<punkass> yeah..they are both 40gig maxtor drives
<punkass> ive check all master/slave jumpers
<Capri> punkass: how do you have the jumpers set
<punkass> master drive is on main IDE port.. slave is on secondary IDE port
<schweeb> please don't say  you're using cable select
<schweeb> cable select is the devil
<punkass> nope
<punkass> master is set to master and slave is set to slave'
<schweeb> what was the drive that was in there before set to?
<punkass> master
<punkass> i originally had them on the same IDE, but i tried with different IDE cables and had the same problem
<schweeb> wait a second
<schweeb> they're not on the same channel?
<punkass> they were....not at the moment
<punkass> i just tried different channel to see if i would fix it
<Capri> punkass: have you tried the new one alone for a test install? so you can say that it is not the second hd alone
<schweeb> well, both should be set to master/single then
<Deft> can you try that disk on its own; with a livecd or something?
<Deft> just so you can boot and mount it
<schweeb> most BIOSes don't like having only a slave on the channel
<punkass> i did..i used knoppix to set up the partitions'
<punkass> schweeb: ah ok..that makes sense..
<punkass> tho it would be nice to have the back on the same channel
<punkass> them*
<Capri> yes if you have them on seperate ide channels then there is no slave
<schweeb> so your choices are drive1=master,chan1&drive2=master,chan2; or drive1=master,chan1&drive2=slave,chan1
<schweeb> and there's sometimes a "single" setting
<schweeb> that's different than master
<punkass>  drive1=master,chan1&drive2=slave,chan1 <<< is what i had originally
<schweeb> if it's the only drive on the channel
<schweeb> well, look for a single setting
<punkass> ok
<schweeb> or just put them both in there w/ the jumpers disabled
<schweeb> (which is usually single)
<punkass> disabled? as in no jumpers?
<Deft> no jumpers is slave normally isn't it?
<schweeb> there are usually 3 sets of pins ::: <--- like this
<Capri> Does noone burn CDs with a GUI here? Just want to know which I should choose ;)
<punkass> yup
<Deft> for master left, cs right, and middle for no deal in my memory...
<Sirius_Black> guys - how do i configure the way gdm screen looks
<Cardador> Capri: i have the same problem :)
<schweeb> |:: might be master, :|: might be slave, and ::| might be CS
<Sirius_Black> i have to say the yellow ubuntu defualt looks awfull
<punkass> Capri: i just use nautilus
<schweeb> if none of these are set, unjumpered (or with the jumper sideways) usually means "single"
<WW> Capri: The only thing I've burned is an ISO, and I used nautilus.
<Deft> Sirius_Black: yeah, but that doesn't make it true
<punkass> schweeb: ok thanks...ill give it a shot
<Sirius_Black> Deft: :-), still how do i change the looks
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: computer > system conf > login scree setup
<schweeb> so, if the pins are this way :::, connect the jumper this way -
<Sirius_Black> ok ta Cardador 
<punkass> gotcha
<Capri> nautilus is ok but for copy cds I use at the moment dd -> iso and nautilus and it would be fine to have this all in one
<punkass> Capri: nautilus can do data aswell...just not create audio cds
<Deft> Capri: you mean you want nautilus to be able to read to isos?
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: i dont seam to have that menu entry :-(
<Cardador> Sirius_Black you should have it
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: can u check and tell me what is the command line version please
<Capri> nop. to create the cd copy.
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: perhaps i should but i dont :-((
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: gdmsetup
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: tnx
<Cardador> np
<Sirius_Black> Oh btw - i am new to gnome and gdm, hence all these easy qyestions :-))
<Cardador> kinda strange it is missing from the menu
<WW> Sirius: You have Compter -> System Configuration, right?
<WW> s/pter/puter/
<Sirius_Black> WW - yeah i do
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> First off like to say, Wonderful distro!!
<WW> Sirius: What are the first few entries in that submenu?
<Sirius_Black> WW they are: .......
<FX|Laptop> Anyone give me a hand?
<Sirius_Black> WW - networking, printing, screen resolution, time and date, and, users and groups
<Capri> device manager, synaptic is missing
<Sirius_Black> btw guys - have changed sources.list to sid and have dist-upgraded with only two minor problems that i managed to sort out easily
<Sirius_Black> have also configured alsa and nvidia
<Sirius_Black> and ...
<Sirius_Black> i installed kde
<FX|Laptop> I have wireless Atheros. I have to the point where the signal strength monitor shows a signal with 84%, but cannot get to the lan or net.
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: theres your problem :)
<Sirius_Black> not a bad job
<WW> OK, Ubuntu gurus, why doesn't Sirius have Device Manager and Login Screen Setup?  That's over my head  (not too hard to get that high :)
<Cardador> WW: dist upgrade to sid
<schweeb> might have something to do with the sid dist upgrade
<schweeb> which is warned against in the FAQs
<WW> Ah, that went right by me.
<Sirius_Black> during sid dist-upgrade no packets were removed btw
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: if you wanted sid, why not use debian installer?
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: the answer is simple - couse it is much easier to install 2.6 kernel debian based distro than it is debian itself :-))
<jmhodges> uh.. hunh
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: hmm you could have used knoppix
<jmhodges> totem-gstreamer and totem-xine both are not working on mpeg files
<Sirius_Black> anyway guys - i am VERY VERY pleased with ubuntu, althought it is sid now
<jmhodges> t-g displays just a black vid scren
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: knopixx has no gnome 2.8
<jmhodges> t-x just a blue one
<schweeb> Sirius_Black: type linux26 at the install prompt at d-i ....
<jmhodges> im assuming this is something stupid done on my part?
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: i had sid AND gnome 2.8
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: it is available on experimental
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: so whu have you moved to ubuntu then
<Kamion> Sirius_Black: you probably didn't have the menu entries because you didn't have the relevant packages installed
<Capri> jmhodges: I have this problem with one SVCD too. Another one works without problems
<Sirius_Black> Kamion: u could be well right mate
<Kamion> Sirius_Black: aptitude install '~tubuntu-desktop' is the standard way to get our default desktop set
<jmhodges> Capri: hmm.. same thing happens on all vid files so far
<jmhodges> tested like 3
<jmhodges> s/vid/mpeg/
<Cardador> Sirius_Black: i just fell ubuntu is much more oriented to desktop use than plain debian
<Sirius_Black> i thought that libranet was the ultimate debian based distro but i have to say ubuntu is the daddy of debian based distros for mr from now on
<Sirius_Black> Cardador: couldnt agree more mate
<Capri> jmhodges: SVCD is mpeg2. mpeg2 support should be included in totem-xine. for any other kind of codec you have to install these win32-codecs
<jmhodges> these should be mpeg-2
<topyli> ok. i can honestly say absolutely fabulous is perfectly ok.
* jmhodges hrmphs
<jmhodges> Capri: i assume i need to do some configuring outside of simply unpacking that w32codecs tarball in /usr/lib ?
<Deft> jmhodges: as long is they end up in /usr/lib/win32, hopefully nothing
<jmhodges> Deft: ah
<Capri> You can check it in totem-xine if it has found the plugins
<phlaegel> jmhodges: if you have the marillat source you can apt-get the codecs
<topyli> jmhodges: why don't you just install a debian package :)
<jmhodges> well, because im ignorant of such an option :D
<Capri> With the marillat package it didn't work, too.
<jmhodges> sorry, debian newb here
<jmhodges> ah, well
<WW> I used marillat, and it worked.  If I could remember the exact sequence of steps, I'd add something to the wiki, but flailed around a bit (and, of course, pestered folks here for help).
<schweeb> if you're still using totem, you have to add "universe" and install totem-xine
<WW> s/flailed/I flailed/
<topyli> jmhodges: see my unstable setup at http://siltala.webhop.net/floss/sources.list -- but only pick up the marillat line or you'll end up with a very dangerous system :)
<jmhodges> so, i have to use the marillat repo and totem-xine?
<neighborlee> I have it downloaded and symlink is in place in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ( yes i used the *gcc* version) yet still nadda....anyone else by chance tried and having problems with java in mozilla ? ;-))
<topyli> no-one :)
<Capri> and why I have two SVCDs with MPEG2 codec which didn't work with it? These SVCDs work with PowerDVD without any problems!?
<WW> I think the marillat repo has libdvdcss2 and w32codes, while totem-xine is in univers.
<neighborlee> is there a howo-to for getting java to work in ubuntu ?
<topyli> neighborlee: same as debian
<neighborlee> I followed directions precisley from sun's site but its still not working
<WW> Ugh, I cn't typ toda
<neighborlee> topyli, do you have a url possibly ?
<topyli> see the link i gave above. there's a good debian java repo as well.
<jmhodges> so whats the name of the deb pkg in marillat?
<FX|Laptop> What is the command to restart the network? I know it in Slack and Fedora but not Debain based.
<topyli> neighborlee: i answered even before you asked ;)
<Capri>  libdvdcss2 and w32codes
<Capri> jmhodges: libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<WW> No, w32codecs
<WW> (my bad earilier)
<WW> JEEZ!
<topyli> FX|Laptop: see what's in /etc/init.d, then use those commands, they're all scritps.
<Capri> I've seen it too late ;)
<FX|Laptop> thanks topyli
<topyli> FX|Laptop: if you know redhat, use /etc/init.d instead of "service"
<neighborlee> topyli, pleaes repaste I'm not seeing your post
<jmhodges> ok cool thanks Capri
<neighborlee> topyli, be known that I did follow instuctions from suns site and installed the symlink where in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins according to debians instructions
<topyli> neighborlee: see http://siltala.webhop.net/floss and you'll find a fine sources.list
<FX|Laptop> so /etc/init.d/networking restart?  :)
<neighborlee> topyli, alright thx
<Capri> jmhodges: can you tell me if it works for you. I will try it again with that package, then.
<topyli> neighborlee: you're doing too much work :)
<jmhodges> ok
<jdub> hey jmhodges 
<jmhodges> heya jdub
<neighborlee> topyli, is there maybe a ubuntu readme I missed..if not maybe they could add one under a 'faq'.
<topyli> neighborlee: i don't understand. i'm just a debian/ubuntu user :)
<neighborlee> topyli, ?
<topyli> siltala.webhop.net is my page, why would there be an ubuntu faq answer leading there?
<jmhodges> Capri: that did it, but you need totem-xine installed (i think, i havent tried totem-gstreamer)
<neighborlee> topyli, you said I was doing too much work so I thought maybe there was a readme I'd missed pointing me to the 'easier' way of doing it ;-00
<topyli> neighborlee: oh, it's just we debian users take all this for granted =)
<neighborlee> topyli, apparantly ;-0
<topyli> :D
<OZ8AAZ> 'evening...
<Slackeerb> blah none of these java install guides are helping me. Can someone help me install java?
<mxpxpod> jdub: how did you get the ubuntu1 in the names of your .debs?
<OZ8AAZ> Slacker: get a source from apt-get.org
<neighborlee> question...why did ubuntu go with unstable instead of sarge ?...do they feel ITO that unstable is as stable as other distros 'stable' lines ?...i'm curious cause I have a workstation and i'm a bit 'leary' of using unstable frankly ;-)
<topyli> neighborlee: "mandrake is easy", "choose xandros", whatever... =)
<neighborlee> topyli, mdk is also pricey..xandros is kde and I wont bother..you get the point <G>
<Slackeerb> 0Z8AAZ: huh lol. Ima newb...
<jdub> mxpxpod: the version is taken from the top changelog entry
<mxpxpod> jdub: ahhh
<Kamion> neighborlee: unstable's got current fixes, and we have enough active Debian developers on staff who are well aware of the current state of unstable that we're confident we can fix the breakage that occurs
<topyli> neighborlee: mandrake has good gnome though. i have good mandrake experiences, expect that rpm based stuff tends to break. :( still, urpmi is great.
<OZ8AAZ> slacker: hehe, check out www.apt-get.org anyhow...
<mxpxpod> jdub: so you updated the changelogs... ok
<Kamion> neighborlee: we're not using unstable in unmodified form, that would be a bit mad
<topyli> s/expect/except
<Capri> jmhodges: ok. i use t-xine, too. for gstreamer are bugs reports in bugzilla. so it might not work.
<Kamion> mxpxpod: you have to
<jdub> mxpxpod: when you change a package, you have to update the changelog
<Slackeerb> OZ8AAZ: heh ok ill give it a try.
<neighborlee> topyli, I agree urpmi is good..mdk is too 'give me money' so I wont ever bother again
<mxpxpod> jdub: gotcha
<neighborlee> topyli, to me linux is a mindset=OSS..mdk has left that entirely IMO
<topyli> neighborlee: i've been using mandrake for years and years without a penny. look at it, it's very community based.
<neighborlee> although at least MDK has good gnome support I'll admit..suse forget it LOL
<OZ8AAZ> slacker: and/or google for a good how-to on adding sources to your systems list...
<topyli> suse gnome sucks very seriously
<neighborlee> topyli, agreed..I just dont like that they are so up front about asking for money....and that they charge for the panel applet notifier of updates..just MO ;-)
<siretart> mmh. I just managed to install ubuntu with that netboot image
<Slackeerb> OZ8AAZ: ive been googleing. No luck. =(
<siretart> but right now i have neither X nor bootsplash. :)
<Kamion> let's not get too enthusiastic about the distro wars :)
<neighborlee> Kamion, so if I break I dont own both pieces ? <G>
<neighborlee> heh
<topyli> neighborlee: heh, they need money -> they ask the community. what would you do? sell out or ask your friends? seriously!
<OZ8AAZ> slacker: hang on...
<Kamion> neighborlee: within our supported set, you can bring the pieces to us and ask for help; outside that, the pieces are all yours :-)
<neighborlee> Kamion, heh
<neighborlee> topyli, I just dont like how they ask
<OZ8AAZ> slacker: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<neighborlee> topyli, its nothing personal..its just how I see linux and what it means to me personally..which is why ubuntu caught my eye ;-0
<Capri> Am I blind? I don't found win32-codes on ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<jdandr2> should I look up info on setting up apache on debian sites or ???  I have the server working, just cannot get cgi-bin to work :(
<Capri> s/found/find/
<neighborlee> you see OSS=freedom...and those that ask for money IMO are in neither category
<Slackeerb> OZ8AAZ: that doesnt help install java. =P
<neighborlee> although it depends 'how' they ask..;-))..again..MO
<topyli> ok. they have to find a way, it's not cool, but they have to do something. i'm not partial to mandrake and i'm not offended by your opinion.
<neighborlee> topyli, kewl
<topyli> got to smoke something
<topyli> smoking ->
<Kamion> freedom != price; as long as they don't restrict your freedom to do whatever you want with the software within the licences, they're not impinging upon freedom.
<Capri> jmhodges: do you know the full package name of these codecs?
<jmhodges> Capri: w32codecs and libdvdcss2 (iirc)
<neighborlee> Kamion, as I mentioned its MO...I like debian but its not imposing price wize..try to download mdk and youlll see exactly what I mean
<neighborlee> Kamion, try and use the panel applet notifier and you'll again see what I mean
<OZ8AAZ> slacker: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-java-faq/
<jmhodges> Capri: yep, thats right
<Capri> jmhodges: which deb source have you used?
<jmhodges> Capri: oh, one sec
<jmhodges> Capri: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<tmp> any idea if gtkpbbuttonsd or powerprefs will be available on ppc, its available on debian ppc rep
<jmhodges> ok im out
<sabdfl> tmp: should be available in universe
<Capri> ok. I have it. It is linked from stable main
<tmp> sabdfl: no m8, i have universe in sources.list but its not there 
<sabdfl> hmmm... i'll check on something
<sabdfl> are they in debian contrib or non-free?
<tmp> sabdfl: i checked the ububtu pool dir and they have a tgz file but no deb
<sabdfl> tmp: must have failed to build, and we haven't been kicking them unless someone asks.... you just asked :-)
<tmp> sabdfl: honestly m8, i've got no clue right now, lemme check
<tmp> sabdfl: thx m8 
<topyli> why did enabling the framebuffer freeze the whole machine at work? it does have a very questionable ati video card though.
<topyli> upgrading to unstable and then back to ubuntu did help then.
<neighborlee> outside of NOT slamming ubuntu AT ALL here..what are the 'unstable' elements that could cause system problems and what might be things to watch out for to avoid them ? ;-)
<jmhodges> wow, damn you guys are good
<jmhodges> huge updates like everyday
<topyli> neighborlee: i'm talking about debian unstable
<Kamion> neighborlee: any release-critical bugs, for a start
<Kamion> we import all >= serious bugs from Debian into our bugzilla so that we can track them, and sometimes we fix them ahead of Debian
<Kamion> (and send back the fix)
<topyli> Kamion: you can install ubuntu right now, no worries
<Kamion> topyli: hmm?
<neighborlee> Kamion, where is this list please
<tmp> sabdfl: powerprefs is gpl and is only in testing, experi and sid. i dont think its in contrib
<Kamion> neighborlee: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Kamion> neighborlee: or indeed http://bugs.debian.org/release-critical/
<topyli> Kamion: see the bugzilla of any distro :)
<Kamion> topyli: sorry, just confused by "you can install ubuntu right now, no worries"
<topyli> yes
<neighborlee> Kamion, ahh now that more like it ;-0..thx <
<topyli> :D
<neighborlee> topyli, yes..what do you mean 'install, no worries' ?
<topyli> just don't fuck around with any obscure hardware stuff :)
<Kamion> I mean, I know it's true, but I install it every day for testing :)
* neighborlee offers topyli soap
* topyli swallows
<neighborlee> ;-)
<neighborlee> I made share it was flavored though...np
<neighborlee> sure
<neighborlee> strawberry
<topyli> heh
<neighborlee> Kamion, everyday???
<neighborlee> Kamion, talking about QT :-)))
<topyli> anyway, ubuntu is good enough for installing, at least for those who don't want to figure out GNOME 2.8 for unstable
<Kamion> neighborlee: really confused now :-)
<neighborlee> topyli, most defintely ;-))
<Kamion> what about Qt?
<neighborlee> Kamion, or QA
<topyli> qt generally sucks, i just need it for lyx :(
<Kamion> I generally do at least two or three installs a working day, yes
<neighborlee> topyli, I wont deal with qt if I dont have to...gnome/gtk rocks
<Kosai> Evenin'.
<neighborlee> evenin
<topyli> Kamion: perhaps you'll have a mandrake 10.1 report soon :)
<Kosai> Kamion: Any idea what happened to the TV?  It is making a burning smell.  :)
#ubuntu 2005-10-03
<moparfan90> i need to install the correct drivers for my nvidia GeFource FX 5200 video card can someone help me one this pleas
<moparfan90> please help me
<ccooke> d2dchat: sorry I scared you
<moparfan90> someone
<d2dchat> ccooke, haha its ok
<uojo> esoty haciendo un script en bash shell i tengo ya esto
<uojo> for i in $(cat /home/meri/Desktop/ASO/passwd | tr -s ' ' '+' | tr -s ',' '+'); do
<uojo> 
<uojo> 		directori=$(echo $i | cut -d ':' -f 6)
<uojo> 		echo "directori:$directori"
<uojo>  done
<darkheart> !tell uojo about es
<Wipe-Out> hey
<d2dchat> what happened to my terminal???
<d2dchat> :(
<uojo> sorry
<nalioth> uojo: no more pasting in here, please
<darkheart> np
<Wipe-Out> haha an other one
<nalioth> uojo: what language does your computer speak?
<chavo> binary
<Wipe-Out> guys i need help installing gcc or at least a way to tell make where it's installed
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: "sudo apt-get install gcc"
<Wipe-Out> i installed it but it can;t be found :s
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: install "build-essential"
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: it's in /usr/bin/gcc
<darkheart> Wipe-Out Try 'which gcc'
<Wipe-Out> i know but when i do sudo make it can't find it
<nalioth> dooglus: advise "build-essential" there are more things required than gcc
<dooglus> nalioth: required for what?
<Wipe-Out> installed the essentials
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: install "build-essential"
<nalioth> dooglus: he's missing his automake stuff
<nixiac> dooglus, installed Hoary 5.04 last eve, takes only 100Mb for the Debian base, then, I added 'File server' and 'Desktop' that took it up to 1.9Gb used... including some Perl programming modules, and full KDE, and some other stuff, added in Synaptic...
<dooglus> nalioth: build-essential doesn't include automake anyway?
<ompaul> does the breezy live CD do installs?
<Wipe-Out> automake?
<ccooke> ompaul: no
<ompaul> pity :)
<nalioth> dooglus: i'm not a dev, but -essentials installes most everything one needs for compiling programs
<ccooke> d2dchat: I recommend you back up /home before doing an install, no matter what.
<nalioth> dooglus: that's why it's called "build-essentials" and not "gcc"
<moparfan90> does anyone know how to instal  nvidia drivers?
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: automake makes configure files, which make Makefiles.  but most ubuntu packages come with configure scripts anyway
<ompaul> !tell moparfan90 about nvidia
<Wipe-Out> okay guys i know that the essentials need to be installed and i did gcc is installed but it can't be found what am i doing wrong?
<ompaul> moparfan90, look at the message from the bot - ubotu
<dooglus> nalioth: he was trying to find gcc I think though...
<Wipe-Out> i'd like to do as much as possible in the terminal
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks
<Wipe-Out> want to get rid of my n00b state
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: "which gcc" returns nothing?
<dooglus> nixiac: thanks for that
<Wipe-Out> it tells me it wants gcc-3.4
<grndslm> anybody wanna help me?  I've got this Vaio TR1A that I'm trying to install Ubuntu on...everything goes fine until it asks for user name and password, I enter them, then it loops back to asking for user & pass again....over and over again
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: if you need gcc-3.4, you should install gcc-3.4 - it's a different package.
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: so use synaptic to install gcc-3.4
<Wipe-Out> thought it was included in the breezy badger release
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: the default gcc in breezy is 4
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: no, only gcc-4.0
<Wipe-Out> what!? so i need to downgrade?
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: you can have both installed.  they don't conflict
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: it wont downgrade
<terje> hi, I'm having trouble getting PHP4 going on hoary. It keeps wanting to download the index.php file, rather than render it.
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: although /usr/bin/gcc will still be a symlink to 4.0
<Wipe-Out> a okay so where can i find gcc-3.4
<khermans> anyone have trouble printing in the new Breezy evince package?  I get junk text for output
<ccooke> wipe-out: synaptic
<dooglus> Wipe-Out: same place as everything else.  apt-get it
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: use synaptic
<thread> anyone else lost their synaptic touchpad after upgrading to breezy?
<Wipe-Out> have got no i-net connection yet with lin ux :s
<nixiac> Wipe-Out:  Been 'doin' Nix and BSD, since 1997, and am STILL a noob, cuz, I have to run them ALL!  have about 40 mochines here, I love junkers, curbside 'donations'!~ So been 'doin' Ubuntu about 24 hours.
<khermans> thread, no
<henke> grndslm, are you sure that you are entering them correctly?
<ccooke> Wipe-Out: just search for 'gcc-3.4'
<thread> khermans: maybe not you, but I see others on the forum in the same boat
<ccooke> thread: lost how?
<thread> unfortuantely, nobody has a good answer for me
<thread> it's just a regular touchpad
<grndslm> henke: don't think i could enter them any other way...done it many times on other computers, same distro....Vaio just loops
<thread> no synaptic features
<thread> x log says (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<ccooke> thread: but it still works as a trackpad?
<henke> grndslm, have you tried changing the password?
<thread> I have EVDEV built into my kernel... synaptics worked before I upgraded
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: this compiling and installing of my Wlan stuff is realy giving me a mayor crash corse :P been at it for about 3 days
<thread> ccooke: yeah.. it works...
<grndslm> henke: many times, short characters, no characters (not possible), long characters, etc....do the same for user name too
<[orp> i people
<ccooke> thread: tried installing tpconfig?
<ccooke> thread: it may give you some help
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: i've only worked with nux for about 3 days as a matter O' fact
<[orp> some one help me?
<henke> grndslm, is this when it asks you to create a user?
<grndslm> yup
<nixiac> Wipe-Out:  Man,LAN jsut does it automatically, it appeaars, to me!  You got on-board sis-900 chip or sumpfing?
<[orp> i need some sevices like postfix start on boot
<thread> ccooke: it says it can't open my ps2 port (/dev/psaux) ... what does that mean?
<thread> ccooke: the file exists...
<ccooke> thread: run it under sudo
<henke> grndslm, there might be some more knowledgeable people in #debian-boot. The installer people hide there.
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: nah got a PCMCIA belkin Wlan card
<grndslm> henke:  thanks, i'll check it out
<henke> grndslm, I hope they don't mind even though it is ubuntu related
<thread> ccooke: ah... it says Found Synaptics Touchpad\nFirmware: 8.96 (multiple-byte mode).
<nalioth> [orp: if you ask a question to the channel
<dooglus> [orp: if you install postfix, it should start at boot by default
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: been fighting with installing ndiswtrapper it tought me a lot
<henke> grndslm, they might have heard about it before.
<grndslm> henke:  i doubt they'll mind...thanks again for the tip
<[orp>  i need some sevices like postfix start on boot ?
<[orp> can you help me^?
<thread> ccooke: tpconfig -i tells me all the good stuff... looks perfect. why isn't x failing to recognize my synaptics touchpad?
<ccooke> thread: hmm
<[orp> i start it and wen boot it dont start
<ccooke> thread: I'm not sure.
<nixiac> Wipe-Out: OOPS, you gotta make sure you got the pcmcia loaded in the build of lyour system, when you install!  Mine asks (through over a hundred installs! on several dozens of machines), but, I have NO pcmcia cards...
<dooglus> [orp: get sysv-rc-conf - that's good for editing what starts at boot
<[orp> ok
<ccooke> thread: I have a similar touchpad, also not working - although I didn't configure it in hoary.
<B_166-ER-X> Why does when i do 'import' in the firefox manage folder... it just closes firefox :|
<henke> grndslm, oh, and when I think about it. Have you looked for any suspicious output in the other consoles?
<ccooke> thread: I'll see if I can get it working, and let you know
<B_166-ER-X> Manage bookmarks that is
<thread> ccooke: cool... I'm just out of ideas here... seems like it should be working at this point
<ccooke> thread: oh, one thing - try 'grep -i synapt /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: well the PCMCIA slot is installed it even sees the card but this ndiswrapper is doing my head in
<thread> http://quicken.ath.cx/syn.txt
<sunshine> hi cc cooke do you know anytthing about sownload
<grndslm> henke: nope, didn't do that...tried getting into a terminal from the boot loader, but was limited to ash and basic commands
<Wipe-Out> nixiac: also tried to install USB Wlan but thought that would be an easy way out :P
<ccooke> sunshine: sownload?
<ccooke> sunshine: no...
<sunshine> i am tryin to download java but every
<ccooke> ah, you need java?
<sunshine> time the file is unknown
<nalioth> sunshine: hoary or breezy?
<sunshine> yes
<JustinHH> i'm back...  all xlibs are instaled but during the configuration: checking for X... no
<JustinHH>    /checking if you want to ignore X at all... no
<JustinHH> Can not find the X libraries.
<JustinHH> ### Make sure that X is installed on your system and try to run configure again,
<JustinHH> ### this time passing the --x-includes and --x-libraries options.
<B_166-ER-X> Why does when i do 'import' in the firefox manage bookmarks folder... it just closes firefox :|
<sunshine> breezy
<ccooke> sunshine: apt-get install java-package
<nalioth> JustinHH: do not paste in here
<nalioth> JustinHH: read the /topic
<JustinHH> soory
<ccooke> sunshine: then download the file from sun
<ccooke> sec
<JustinHH> sorry
<sunshine> i got java package
<nalioth> ccooke: no
<nalioth> sunshine: hoary or breezy
* Wipe-Out slaps JustinHH
<Wipe-Out> bad boy :P
<nalioth> sunshine: are you using hoary or breezy?
<joetheodd> How do I tell what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<ccooke> nalioth: no what?
<JustinHH> next time
<nalioth> joetheodd: open a terminal and type lsb_release -a
<henke> grndslm, I meant the other virtual consoles while you are in the installer. There are a few debug consoles.
<nalioth> ccooke: i have ubuntu java debs, if sunshine will tell me which one (s)he is using
<ccooke> nalioth: sun java?
<ccooke> what's the advantage of them over the ones built by java_package?
<nalioth> ccooke: yes sun
<grndslm> henke, i know what you're referring to...I just never thought about that....I'll have to fire up the laptop one more time.
<sunshine> breezy
<nalioth> ccooke: they were made for breezy or hoary
<joetheodd> When I run apt-get dist-upgrade it doesn't download any packages, but lsb_release -a says I'm running warty.
<nalioth> sunshine: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<ccooke> nalioth: I'm using the java_package ones now - they seem to integrate fine. What's the difference?
<Raunok> anyone know of any good news readers that work with ubuntu?
<nalioth> joetheodd: does it have "warty" or "hoary" in your /etc/apt/sources.list  ?
<Wipe-Out> just one more question does gcc-3.4.4-20050522-1-src.diff.gz work in ubuntu?
<ccooke> Raunok: most of them. I use slrn, which is a text-mode one...
<nalioth> ccooke: the debs install more easily for unfamiliar users
<ccooke> nalioth: but they'r just the ones java_package would make?
<joetheodd> nalioth: warty
<war-totem> anyone know how to have urlview open with epiphany?
<Raunok> i would prefer a gui based, just because im new at it, and i tried pan but i couldn't figure out how in the world to compile/configure/install it
<dooglus> thread: I have a synaptics touchpad and I've not had to do anything at all to get it working in breezy.
<sunshine> i dont know how do i check
<nalioth> ccooke: i'm not sure how seveas made them, but they're sun java
<nalioth> sunshine: check what?
<BooZee> how do I install .deb files?
<dooglus> thread: I've put some information here: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/synaptics.txt - maybe it'll help you
<ccooke> nalioth: hmm. so we have potentially two *different* version of the sun java packages?
<nalioth> BooZee: "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<B_166-ER-X> Why does when i do 'import' in the firefox manage bookmarks folder... it just closes firefox :|
<nalioth> ccooke: there are no more Sun java in the repos
<adrianoc> where i find a good source.list from ubuntu ?
<nalioth> ccooke: there is gnu java (which sucks) and Sun java
<joetheodd> nalioth: apt-get install java_package is Sun Java?
<nalioth> ccooke: you can jump through hoops (some insurmountable for new to *nix users) and get the bin from sun, or you can use the debs
<ccooke> nalioth: okay. are your packages going to get into main, restricted, universe or multiverse?
<nalioth> !tell adrianoc about sources
<nalioth> joetheodd: there is no sun in the repos
<Hikaru79> Hello, Seveas? May I PM you? (again? *blush*)
<nalioth> ccooke: the pkgs i have links to are illegal
<nalioth> ccooke: but they are easy to install
<ccooke> nalioth: Right. Then that's not a good thing to do.
<joetheodd> nalioth: How can I install Sun Java?
<adrianoc> yes? my source.list is empty
<Seveas> Hikaru79, no, I'm in a meeting now
<sunshine> never mind
<obontu> hello, i'm looking for p2p apps for linux, non emule or bt
<dooglus> obontu: nicotine?
<obontu> gnutella and such
<nalioth> joetheodd: hoary or breezy?
<obontu> nicotine?
<obontu> what's that?
<dooglus> obontu: it's a soulseek clone
<joetheodd> obontu: limewire
<Hikaru79> Ah, sorry! :(
<obontu> i installed limewire
<obontu> but it won't work
<obontu> i tried to install java
<joetheodd> nalioth: warty, but hoary, because I'm upgrading
<ccooke> nalioth: Illegal in that you're breaking the license redistributing, right?
<obontu> everything went well
<obontu> but, it won't load
<nalioth> obontu: try gtk-gnutella
<BooZee> i think something got scrued up in my transfer to KDE.
<obontu> ok
<nalioth> ccooke: yes. illegal in licensing
<BooZee> i can't log in as adminisitrator, when using the control
<ccooke> nalioth: right. If you're breaking the license for nonstandard packages, might as well do it for standard ones.
<B_166-ER-X> Why does when i do 'import' in the firefox manage bookmarks folder... it just closes firefox :|, or else if somebody can point me where i could find any help on this ??
<nalioth> joetheodd: when you are done upgrading to hoary, get your java here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<obontu> where can i find gtk-gnutella
<obontu> ?
<Raunok> BooZe: you mean root?
<hyperactivecrond> obontu, limewire ;)
<ccooke> nalioth: java_package *builds* debs from the Sun java installer.
<obontu> ah found it
<BooZee> nope, administrator
<obontu> i tried limeware
<obontu> wire
<ccooke> So, use that to build the debs (I can provide my copies)
<obontu> couldn't can it to work
<ccooke> and distribute those
<hyperactivecrond> ah.
<nalioth> !tell obontu about synaptic
<ccooke> that way, there is only *one* source of debs.
<obontu> it's ok
<obontu> found them thanx
<joetheodd> nalioth: When I've finished apt-get dist-upgrade for hoary, do I need to restart?
<ccooke> which will make support *vastly* easier.
<BooZee> first, it asked for my password, and after thinking a bit, jumped me to another page.
<nalioth> ccooke: ok. it does. i agree. but for new users who dont have a clue about building anything, the seveas-made one is easier
<nalioth> joetheodd: yes, b/c you'll have installed a new kernel
<ccooke> nalioth: no, it isn't.
<sunshine> ccooke that a god thing this is why my friend put ubuntu on my computer
<sunshine> it harder to break
<ccooke> sunshine: *grin*
<evian> how do I edit my "Places" menu at the top of the screen? I want to add a folder.
<sunshine> I broke window xp three times
<BooZee> where do I choose what X will be the default session?
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: you could try looking in the mozilla bugzilla
<ccooke> nalioth: java_package builds *one* deb file.
<ccooke> nalioth: distribute that.
<joetheodd> nalioth: and how do you install a .deb?
<nalioth> ccooke: ask seveas when he returns why he made them if using the bin is easier
<joetheodd> *makes sure he writes this down*
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus ,i've been browsing all over...i dont see anything about this bug :|
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: what version?  and exactly how can I reproduce it?
<nalioth> joetheodd: open a terminal where the deb is, and type "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<ccooke> nalioth: where's your download again, anyway?
<ccooke> nalioth: it may be he made them using the package *anyway*
<nalioth> ccooke: for which? hoary or breezy?
<ccooke> nalioth: and I'm just getting the wrong idea
<thread> dooglus: no... that doesn't appear to help at all.. that's what I've got in xorg.conf, and it still insists that I don't have a synaptics mouse
<ccooke> nalioth: try breezy.
<joetheodd> Thanks nalioth, you're a great help. =)
<dooglus> thread: hmmm.  sorry then.
<nalioth> ccooke: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<nalioth> joetheodd: np ;)
<dooglus> thread: because I've never had a problem with, I've not learnt anything about it...
<thread> dooglus: thanks for tryin, tho :)
<thread> dooglus: yea it has worked fine for me in the past, too
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus ,  Hoary , firefox 1.0.7  ; i just go to manage folders, and click on 'Import' then Fx close
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: I'll try.
<ccooke> nalioth: yep, those look like the ones I have. Do forgive me :-)
<thread> dooglus: what version of xorg-driver-synaptics?
<ccooke> nalioth: I got completely the wrong impression
<thread> dooglus: dpkg-query -l |grep synaptics
<typo> is it a known bug that nautilus can't open volumes because it tries to mount them when they're already mounted? All my external usb disks do this as well as CD's
<dooglus> xorg-driver-synaptics: Installed: 0.14.3+revertedto+0.13.6-0ubuntu3
<thread> same version I got
* thread scratches head
<sunshine> why is bit torrent so slow
<sunshine> it suppose to be fast
<drbombay43> I am having a problem adding the cd as a repositorie, can some one please help, or tell me the best way to upgrade to breezy?
<ccooke> sunshine: not enough people to download from. Or you're behind a firewall and not uploading much.
<dooglus> sunshine: usually it's because your incoming ports are blocked
<BooZee> how do I remove kubuntu?
<nalioth> drbombay43: read the /topic
<RMeist> !st
<ubotu> RMeist: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<RMeist> :)
<dooglus> sunshine: if people can't connect to you, and you can't connect to them, it limits transfer speed.
<Raunok> peace in the middle east
<RMeist> Seveas: are u dutch?
<hyperactivecrond> !remove kubuntu
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Are you smoking crack?
<BooZee> !remove kubuntu
<dooglus> sunshine: you end up relying on people who have their ports opened, which isn't all of them
<jsubl2> !remove kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, jsubl2
<dooglus> ii  xorg-driver-synaptics                 0.14.3+revertedto+0.13.6-0ubuntu3    Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<adrianoc> please, i do make run synaptic, he talk, "password root incorret", but not possible this.
<BooZee> !remove kubuntu
<ubotu> BooZee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<sunshine> how do i let everyone in, is it safe to let everyone in
<drbombay43> I did, edit repos, but when I chose add I do not get the cd as a choice
<B_166-ER-X> theres a lot of bug related to my problem listed o n bugzilla, but since i dont have any more details on it..its hard to point out
<soundray> Hi, need help with an OpenSSH problem please...
<sunshine> or more people lin
<BooZee> how do I remove kubuntu?
<RMeist> soundray: tell.
<darkheart> BooZee 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop'
<thread> hey.... maybe it's this new kernel that got installed
<nalioth> !tell adrianoc about root
<crimsun> BooZee, use aptitude to remove kubuntu-desktop
<soundray> Keys get swallowed when I type remotely
<chavo> BooZee, turn your computer upside down and shake it real hard.
<nalioth> crimsun: that only removes the metapackage
<nalioth> BooZee: remove kdebase
<RMeist> soundray: can you elaborate?
<BooZee> just kubuntu-desktop? it will remove all the kubuntu?
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: I can't get firefox 1.0.7 to work at all now.  I've been using 1.50 for a week or so.  maybe my profile won't work with 1.0.7 any more.  looks like the bug is fixed in 1.50 anyway, so you could try that.
<nalioth> BooZee: if you use synaptic you can check the boxes of the kde stuff you dont want
<crimsun> nalioth, aptitude isn't smart enough to pull down the depends?
<soundray> RMeist: As I type, the NumLock LED comes on shortly
<nalioth> BooZee: be careful you dont break your box
<BooZee> i want to completly remove KDE from my comp
<nalioth> crimsun: not with metapkg removal
<soundray> While it's on, it seems to turn keys into control sequences
<crimsun> nalioth, k
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, ok... but i reinstalled it like today, is 1.50 in the universe sources ??
<RMeist> soundray: connected to a 'fresh'  shell or to a screen perhaps?
<ccooke> thread: Okay. I've verified that the synaptics driver is *loaded* on mine.
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: 1.50 isn't, no.  it's only a beta, available from mozilla.org
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<soundray> RMeist: Tried all of these, same effect.
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: I made a new profile for 1.0.7 and can't reproduce your bug.  try a new profile yourself - firefox -p - does that fix it?
<B_166-ER-X> according to synaptic, 1.0.7 is the last version
<sunshine> dooog how do I fix this so it can go faster, i m gettin tired i need to go to bed
<funkyHat> B_166-ER-X, it is
<spermite> i do: cd /usr/src/linux then make menuconfig?   then get:  make: *** no rule to make taget 'menuconfig'. Stop
<funkyHat> B_166-ER-X, 1.50 is a beta
<RMeist> soundray: stand by
<dooglus> sunshine: you have a router?
<soundray> RMeist: Thx
<BooZee> it told me that it's unable to lock the administration dir, and that maybe another process is using it
<sunshine> yes
<nalioth> BooZee: close all apt instances. there can be only one
<dooglus> sunshine: you need to tell the router to forward connections on tcp/6881 to your PC's ip address
<dooglus> (and tcp/6882, 6883, 6884, and so on for each torrent you have running)
<sunshine> how do I do that
<B_166-ER-X> damn.   I created a new profile, and it crashed again on import (manage bookmarks)
<dooglus> if you only use one torrwnt at a time, 6881 is enough.
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus.
<dooglus> what kind of router?
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: odd.
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: are you actually importing anything?  Or does it crash before the "file / opera" screen?
<nalioth> B_166-ER-X: you using backports?
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus i just click import and it crashes..
<sunshine> dsl 500
<B_166-ER-X> and altough i've heard of backports, i dont know nohing about it
<RMeist> soundray: what version openssh and os
<soundray> RMeist: Breezy, 4.1
<soundray> RMeist: Tried downgrading to 3.9, no success.
<RMeist> soundray: 4.1 or 4.1p1
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: from the 'file' menu, right?
<soundray> RMeist: 4.1p1
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, nope, from 'bookmarks' --Manage bookmarks
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: what does this show?   dpkg-query -l firefox | grep firefox
<RMeist> soundray: strange, assuming that it's all default config. suspecting a UTF-8 line character bug or something
<dooglus> sunshine: try this: http://www.portforward.com/dlink/dsl-500.htm
<soundray> RMeist: Oops, been playing with locales...
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, no packets corresponding to firefox
<RMeist> soundray: ah
<RMeist> soundray: there you go
<RMeist> soundray: we hope:)
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: ooh - mozilla-firefox then?
<soundray> RMeist: Thanks, I'll revert whatever Ive done and see if it helps.
<puff> Weird...
<RMeist> soundray: gluck.
<puff> Okay, fixed that rhythmbox problem that was crashing my laptop.
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, well, it opens a browser
<matiu> How do I downgrade mozilla-firefox please?
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: I'm using "firefox" not "mozilla-firefox" - I don't know why they're both in breezy.
<B_166-ER-X> arr
<matiu> I think mozilla-firefox depends on firefox!
<thread> how is networking supposed to work now that I'm in breezy? is it supposed to come up from the 'networking' init script still? How do I configure it with my wireless encryption key etc? does it integrate with Network-Manager or -- how does it work?
<funkyHat> dooglus, 'firefox' is from backports
<funkyHat> i believe
<dooglus> funkyHat: no, I've never used backports
<matiu> I want to go back to mozilla-firefox 1.0.2
<funkyHat> oh right
<rukuartic> Quick question... looking into buying a router. Anyone using a wireless router who can reccomend one?
<fredforfaen> !repositorys
<ubotu> fredforfaen: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thread> rukuartic: I really like my ZyXel router
<dooglus> looks like mozilla-firefox just contains 2 files: /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/copyright and /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<fredforfaen> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<grndslm> rukuartic: WRT54G, best in class
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, altough synaptic only list mozilla firefox, and mozilla-firefox gnome support installed
<sunshine> i've download w32codec from bittorrent but the debian binary is unknown what does that mean
<zone17> Hi, would someone please check if firefox 1.0.7 doesn't crash at this site This site crashes firefox http://www.rapidhost.net/
<rukuartic> looking to do wireless... does ubuntu support a wireless PCI card?
<matiu> How can I tel apt to install a specific version?
<puff> If anybody's curious, for some reason there was a "music player" entry in my gnome applications menu, and it would freeeze up everything when I got as far as importing the mp3s in the initial set up.
<matiu> eg. apt-get install mozilla-firefox-1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<rukuartic> zone17: works fine on 1.0.5
<zone17> Had to go trough a lot of sites at work today and about every 20 times I see a new site firefox crashes
<B_166-ER-X> what i dont understand, its my second hoary install...and the 1st time it was working right..
<zone17> Thanks, rukuartic
<fredforfaen> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted is funky .....
<bimberi> rukuartic: it does, check here though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: are you sure you don't have the 'firefox' package installed?  that's the only package which provides /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox according to apt-file search
<fredforfaen> is there other repos that would do?
<puff> no idea why it was there on a fresh install, but when I followed the "Restricted Formats" wiki page advice, and installed all the drivers and codecs, it doesn't freeze the system any more.
<zone17> Seems that its only firefox 1.0.7 from ubuntu distro which is having this problem
<lucky> hi, xchat, firefox and gaim all segmentation fault on startup
<rukuartic> bimberi: Wow... didn't occur to me to check there :: bows:: thank you
<lucky> i just installed 5.4 yesterday
<bimberi> rukuartic: yw :)
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus, a Search for firefox only list 'mozilla-firefox' and files starting with mozilla-firefox
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<JustinHH> i have got my xlibraries instaled but the configure program can not find them! where are they on my ubuntu system
<JustinHH> ?
<B_166-ER-X> mozilla-firefox - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla , thats what i have
<B_166-ER-X> plus the gnome-support
<zone17> people with 1.0.7 firefox, please check the site, there seems to be a serious problem with ubuntu firefox 1.0.7
<matiu> mozilla-firefox has version 1.0.2 and 1.0.7 available but firefox only has 1.0.7
<dooglus> zone17: it didn't crash 1.0.7 for me.  although it does have a java applet on it - could that be the problem?
<Kensey> where are all the source packages for Ubuntu?
<matiu> Kensey: packages.ubuntu.org
<lucky> anyone?
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: how about uninstalling mozilla-firefox and installing firefox.  see what happens then...
<funkyHat> Kensey, in the source repositories (enable them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<B_166-ER-X> never crashed before ; just when tryingto import bookmarks
<lucky> :s
<Kensey> I can't menuconfig, gconfig or xconfig a kernel :(
<funkyHat> or there ^
<matiu> Kensey: then in the package itself, there is a link that says source
<zone17> I don't know if it's the java, I only know a lot of people seems to experience crash, but not all
<Kensey> funky: is any of that on the install CD?
<fredforfaen> pls anyone?
<zone17> trying to find out whats the difference
<matiu> Kensey: download the tar.gz and the .diff and apply the diff
<sorush20> I'm unable to load Ubuntu update
<nalioth> JustinHH: install "xlibs-static-dev" also
<funkyHat> don't think so
<JustinHH> oh my good!!!
<GoRoDeK> i have a problem using evolution: when adding a task, the application crashes. any known workarounds?
<Kensey> thing is I can't download anything till I can get wireless net working.  And I can't do that till I can compile a kernel without preemption enabled.  And I can't compile a kernel (realistically) till I have the ncurses source :)
<BooZee> how do I switch the logon screen (and actualy, the entire startup process) from kde to gnome?
<B_166-ER-X> dooglus ; even thought my apt-cache search shows 'firefox' at the end of the results, apt-get install said there is no such packets
<trigg> BooZee: do you have KDM or GDM installed?
<B_166-ER-X> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet firefox
<lucky> xlter% kicker: error while loading shared libraries: libfreetype.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<BooZee> what is the M in the end of it?
<lucky> on kubuntu
<JustinHH> xlibs-static-dev doesn`t apear in synaptic
<zone17> how do I check to see which versions of firefox are availible?
<JustinHH> :((
<BooZee> trigg: what is the M in the end of it?
<nalioth> !tell JustinHH about sources
<trigg> BooZee: Kde Display Manager or Gnome Display Manager
<BooZee> oh. KDM
<BooZee> i think..
<B_166-ER-X> and synaptic doesnt list opera :|
<zone17> how to get a list of versions of a program?
<trigg> BooZee: open up synaptic . . . uninstall KDM, install GDM
<BooZee> but it pops a window that asks me if I want to close the kde deamon or something like that, and when I confirm, the entire X disapears
<BooZee> and I get a command line
<jjazz> trigg:  Won't that kill the current instance of kdm?
<BooZee> yes!
<lucky> zsh: segmentation fault  sudo apt-get upgrade
<BooZee> that's what happening
<lucky> why does it do that?
<trigg> BooZee, jjazz: go to a console and type "sudo apt-get install gdm:"
<soundray> RMeist: still here?
<rukuartic> Anyone use a Wireless PCI LinkSys Adapter?
<jroes> is there anything you guys read daily with cool linux-related tips and stuff?
<BooZee> with the ":" ?
<jroes> like-- enabling a cool feature or using an interesting new app
<trigg> BooZee, jjazz: then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<jjazz> trigg:  I was just wondering if apt-get was somehow smart enough to know not to kill kdm if you were using synaptic. :P
<jroes> I guess slashdot but with a bunch of howtos and guides that get submitted a bunch
<linuxjeff> jroes: www.slashdot.org, www.osnews.com, www.newsforge.com, www.freshmeat.net
<trigg> jjazz: I don't think so.  if you use apt-get then you should probably kill kdm first
<jjazz> trigg:  Agreed.
<TiagoTiago> hello
<trigg> BooZee - no don't use the ":"
<bimberi> jroes: #ubuntu can be pretty good for that sometimes :)
<tylo> Hello
<tylo> Does anyone here have any experience with Wine?
<BooZee> trigg: it wont start it because it is not the default display manager
<nalioth> jroes: #ubuntu-offtopic also
<jroes> linuxjeff: those are good sites, but they are mainly news-related and don't have a lot of interesting random tips and things to check out.  for instance, it would be cool to see a guide for compiling the latest GNOME and Luminocity and stuff to get some cool Cairo effects...
<jroes> bimberi: pretty much why I'm here :)
<bimberi> :)
<trigg> BooZee: from a console, do this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<JustinHH> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> jroes: have you been to gnome.org?
<nalioth> JustinHH: np, is it working?
<tylo> I'm having a problem with setting up Wine properly, and was wondering if anyone could help me out.
<TiagoTiago> when installing I get a error  1, it says something about checking for enough space on /var/log or something like that
<jroes> nalioth: yup, I'm currently perusing live.gnome.org (the wiki)
<JustinHH> its downloading from the repository....
<BooZee> trigg: invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<JustinHH> downloading package information
<BooZee> trigg: but it did let me select the gdm
<tylo> I've checked the forums already, but no one seems to be having the same problem as I.
<tylo> er, as me.
<adrianoc> i need a source.list please ...
<trigg> BooZee: hmm.  did you kill and restart your x-session?
<JustinHH> nalioth, : its a bit hard for beginners like me to use ubuntu because it doesn't have many packages installed
<JustinHH> :(
<nalioth> !tell adrianoc about sources
<BooZee> in the last session - yes..
<JustinHH> but i hope i can manage it
<BooZee> than I shutdown the comp, and started it again
<nalioth> JustinHH: once you enable universe and multiverse repos, you'll have plenty to play with
<BooZee> it used the kdm to load
<adrianoc> this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto is ver bad, don't functionally
<BooZee> and I chose the gnome session
<tylo> I'm having a problem installing the "Windows Installer" portion of Wine. Can anyone help me?
<tylo> Or can anyone tell me how I can find out what version of Wine I am running?
<zone17> Hi, how do I roll back to firefox 1.0.6?
<trigg> BooZee: try this from the console "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo apt-get remove kdm"
<zone17> I know I can do apt-get install mozilla-firefox= but I don't remember version number
<trigg> BooZee: then do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<TiagoTiago> when installing I get a error  1, it says something about checking for enough space on /var/log or something like that, am I doing anything wrong?
<zone17> isn't there somewhere like on debian.org where it's possible to see all the different version numbers on a package?
<soundray> zone17: ftp://archive.ubuntu.org
<JustinHH> nalioth, : i think it's gonna work. but i must wait 20 min until i will download some packages.. if smth doesn't work i'll let you know ;)
<adrianoc> why? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/universe/source/Sources.gz  403 Forbidden [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<soundray> zone17: sorry, ftp://archive.ubuntu.*com*/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/
<dooglus> B_166-ER-X: have you done a "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<zone17> soundray, thanks a lot! :-))
<adrianoc> i install ubuntu now
<dooglus> adrianoc: there are no updates yet, 'cos it's not released yet!
<sobersabre> hi any breezy evolution exchange users here ?
<soundray> zone17: There's no more 1.0.6 as far as I can see.
<adrianoc> but my sources.list is empty
<zone17> soundray, strange not even 1.0.5 is listed. I need to roll back to 1.0.6 or 1.0.5
<nalioth> adrianoc: you have a list, or your apt wouldnt work
<JustinHH> one single question. what can i do to hear mp3-files in ubuntu? i heard that i shoul get a plugin or smth? can i get it also with synaptic?
<soundray> zone17: What's the problem?
<kadigibox> hello.  I just did a server install.  What is the password for root?  I was never promted to enter password for root
<RMeist> soundray: yeah
<LightVision> hello
<zone17> soundray, 1.0.7 keeps crashing a pages with java
<bimberi> ubotu tell JustinHH about mp3
<nalioth> !tell JustinHH about restricted
<adrianoc> i want a sources.list any
<funkyHat> kadigibox, there is no root password
<nalioth> !tell kadigibox about root
<funkyHat> kadigibox, use sudo, with your password
<JustinHH> thx
<LightVision> is it possible to always upgrade Firefox the latest versions if using ubuntu?
<zone17> soundray, I have been asking people all day and a lot is experiencing the same problem, but not all.
<nalioth> adrianoc: /msg ubotu sources
<soundray> RMeist: got it working again, had to uninstall tleds.
<kadigibox> O.o
<kadigibox> thats messed up!
<sobersabre> I have a problem setting up exchange account in evolution.
<lucky> ok.  After a reboot
<lucky> all the problems goe away
<sobersabre> anybody can help ?
<lucky> it crashed on me this way last night too.
<sobersabre> it is breezy in here...
<RMeist> soundray: tleds:) ok.
<soundray> zone17: Can you point me to a page where you get a crash?
<sobersabre> lucky, what are you talking about ?
<LightVision> does Ubuntu come with Firefox?
<zone17> soundray, yes one moment
<RMeist> LightVision: yes
<sobersabre> LightVision, yes
<bimberi> LightVision: you bet
<sobersabre> LightVision, no
<RMeist> :)
<soundray> RMeist: it shows network traffic by blinking the keyboard leds...
<sobersabre> muhaha... gotcha.
<bimberi> LightVision: confused? :)
<zone17> soundray, http://www.rapidhost.net/
<LightVision> ok but how does a person UPGRADE firefox everytime a new version Firefox comes out?
<lucky> sobersabre:  Ubuntu crashed.  Every single application i started segfaulted and then the kernel panicked.  Now after a reboot it works fine.  This is starting to have the stability of Windows 98.
<Seveas> LightVision, apt-get upgrade
<sobersabre> lucky, which ubuntu version ?
<bimberi> LightVision: the ubuntu update process will do that for you
<TiagoTiago> can  I use the livecd to make the partitioning an formating for the install?
<kadigibox> is there a way to install a different window manager then Gnome?
<LightVision> Seveas:  what version of firefox are you using now?
<Seveas> firefox upgrade are put into ubuntu on a matter of days to a week
<lucky> sobersabre: uh, the latest, hoary hedgehog
<RMeist> soundray: yes, I know it, did you run the 1.04?
<Seveas> 1.0.7
<sobersabre> lucky, i don't understand: you installed the system, after the initial reboot it started crashing ?
<j-linux> I'm trying to install flashplayer for Firefox using sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla.  Am I doing something wrong?
<LightVision> im using Debian Sarge atm, but Sarge cannot upgrade to latest version for many reasons, too much to say!  But IF i changed to ubuntu, is it possible to always upgrade to LATEST firefox as soon as new version comes out?
<walde> kadigibox, what do you prefer?
<lucky> sobersabre: yes.
<lucky> its done it twice in as many days, sobersabre
<sobersabre> lucky, i'm not your doctor, i don't have your desease history :)
<soundray> RMeist: tleds_1.05beta10
<Seveas> firefox upgrade are put into ubuntu on a matter of days to a week <---
<LightVision> Seveas:  what version of firefox are you using now?
<Seveas> so not the moment it comes out, but pretty soon after that
<omp> :P
<Seveas> 1.0.7 <---
<RMeist> soundray: well allright, oh well, just have to set up you switch in sight then:P
<bimberi> Seveas: deja vu?
<sobersabre> lucky, and had windows also crashed with this machine ?
<Seveas> bimberi, ;)
<omp> lucky: hello
<lucky> sobersabre: not sure, its a new machine.
* RMeist &
<thierry_> with what could I modify a .pdf file?
<dooglus> LightVision: I'm running 1.50beta1 at the moment in ubuntu.  It's not an official ubuntu package, I got it from mozilla.org, but I can run it fine in ubuntu.
<lucky> sobersabre: i haven't used windows in years anyway, but it ran freebsd stably for several days.
<soundray> RMeist: I'm using the Gnome System Monitor now.
<kadigibox> eather wmaker or xfce
<thierry_> like cutting a part of it to make it printable
<sobersabre> lucky, there are 3 reasons for crashing: user, software and hardware.
<trigg> kadigibox: "sudo apt-get install xfce"
<bimberi> thierry_: iirc the GIMP will open PDFs
<sobersabre> let's eliminate user: did you try anything nasty like playing with kernel source and compiling it  ?
<Seveas> sobersabre, there are 4
<soundray> zone17: I've no problem with that page, what version of the Java plugin do you have?
<lucky> sobersabre: no, its a pretty much fresh install.
<zone17> soundray, no java installed
<Seveas> user, user again, hardware, software :)
<LightVision> what version of Firefox is the latest available on the ubuntu servers?  1.0.7?
<j-linux> I'm having trouble installing Flash player.  Is sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla incorrect?
<sobersabre> Seveas, let's give this one a chance
<trigg> kadigibox: you can search for other packages with "apt-cache search packagename"
<j-linux> LightVision: yes
<thierry_> j-linux : go check ubuntu guide
<walde> kadigibox, just use the search-function in synaptic and type xfce into. You will get a selection of  xfce-packages with 'xfce' in the package name. Select xfce4 for installation and you will get the most important dependencies. For tuning you have to search a little bit more.
<sobersabre> lucky, now, how hs it happen, what were you doing when the machine crashed ?
<lucky> sobersabre: talking on xchat
<Seveas> LightVision, what did I say 2 times already?
<j-linux> thierry: I did.  That's where I got this command from :S
<sobersabre> s/hs/has/
<lucky> sobersabre: under KDE
<trigg> j-linux: "apt-cache search flashplayer" and you should get a list of the packagenames
<j-linux> trigg: ok, I'll try that.  Thanks.
<bimberi> j-linux: yes, if you have multiverse enabled
<sobersabre> what graphic hardware do you have ?
<lucky> sobersabre: xchat then quit, i restarted it, it didn't come up, so i starte it on a command line, and it says that it was segfaulting, same with firefox, mplayer, gaim and sudo
<TimeWave> Can anyone tell me why ubuntu wouldnt recoginize the DHCO when I have multiple computers using the same protocol?
<soundray> zone17: Try the Adblock extension and block http://*.class, how about it?
<trigg> j-linux: no problem :)
<j-linux> bimberi: ah... multiverse... I have universe, but I disabled multi recently
<TimeWave> DHCP, even
<LightVision> what are some reasons why I should move from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu please?  Im considering the move.
<lucky> oh hold on,  the owner of this machine says its overclocked. :|
* lucky resets it to the original speed :/
<walde> TimeWave, is your ethernetdevice detected by the kernel?
<bimberi> LightVision: the fabulous people in its support channel :P
<TimeWave> yes
<sobersabre> haha
<walde> what does dhclient eth0 tell you
<walde> TimeWave, what does dhclient eth0 tell you
<zone17> soundray, I just found out, java is installed just not as a ubuntu package, but directly from sun
<sobersabre> lucky, when you overclock... you should at least cooooooool everything very seriously.
<Seveas> LightVision, if you are unhappy with sarge, move
<LightVision> bimberi:  well, I hope not everyone is like Seveas!  he has not been very nice and helpful at all!  are people in ubuntu community nicer than him?
<Seveas> if you are happy with sarge, don't move :)
<soundray> zone17: Version?
<Seveas> LightVision, right
<LightVision> the reason I ask is because Im considering the move to Ubuntu
<lucky> sobersabre: i just got it, i didn't know it was overclocked, i personally never overclock.
<zone17> soundray, java version "1.4.2-02"
<sobersabre> lucky, you're lucky if your cpu is ok...
<lucky> sorry for that sobersabre, i'll see if that irons out my stability issues.
<Seveas> LightVision, you not reading my answers is not the same as me being unfriendly
<TimeWave> It is still in setup. It says it cant atuconfigure the network due to lack of DHCP protocol
<foampeace> how do i make the mythtv use connect to the xserver?
<trigg> LightVision: try it, if you like it, switch, if not, go back . . . not rocket science
<LightVision> I orderd my ubuntu CD
<soundray> LightVision: You could go to 1.5.0 - works for me.
<kadigibox> hmmm cannot seem to get my DSL modem to detect.  I plug in the USB and nothing shows up on the screen that anything was connected
<LightVision> trigg:  i ordered the ubuntu CD and now waiting for them to arrive
<walde> TimeWave, do you mean the Installation-Setup?
<soundray> zone17: You could go to 1.5.0 - works for me.
<bimberi> LightVision: this might be worth a read - http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<sobersabre> kadigibox, this is not windows....
<nalioth> kadigibox: use the ethernet from your DSL modem
<soundray> LightVision: sorry, wasn't meant for you.
<zone17> soundray, from sun?
<LightVision> soundray:  you are using 1.5.0 firefox on Sarge Debian?
<Seveas> LightVision, they will not be sent before release (oct. 13) and take a few weeks to arrive
<kadigibox> cant
<Seveas> downloading may be faster
<YattaMaX> [QUESTION]  :  how to modify the *boot procedure* of the Ubuntu Live CD ? (please reply me writing my nick in the answer or in private....thanks)
<LightVision> Seveas:  ok thank you
<YattaMaX> I have to customizating the Ubuntu Live CD for a *blind* user, therefore I have to limit any question on boot (FIRST that X or GDM starting) .....carefully the screen resolution question on boot.         anyone can help me ?
<LightVision> Seveas:  im using modem
<soundray> zone17: no...
<kadigibox> My ethernet is not detected eather
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, how do you modify a ROM ?
<Seveas> LightVision, finding someone nearby with broadband may be faster then :)
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: a ROM ?
<zone17> soundray, trying apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 I am getting no install candidate
<esac> how do i take a cdrom and make a .iso ?
<sobersabre> Live CD is distributed upon CD[ROM] 
<tylo> Can someone help me with a problem I am having reguarding installing the "Windows Installer" component of Wine. I have the errors I am receiving filed here: http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2594
<nalioth> esac: use k3b
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: ah ok, yes, a ROM
<LightVision> Seveas:  yeah ;)
<walde> esac, dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/esac/myiso.iso or use k3b
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, are you working on your own image ?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: at the moment I have just modifyed a rom
<esac> walde: thanks, i prefer the dd way :)
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: but at the boot, it ask som question in console mode
<kadigibox> if you can tell me how to get ubuntu to detect my network I could do that
<soundray> zone17: I have sun-j2sdk1.5.0
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, true. you probably need to enable braille tty
<nalioth> kadigibox: i do not know the terminal way. i'd just plug in the ethernet to your DSL modem and restart
<tylo> MadpilotPPC: Do you have a moment?
<sobersabre> does it recognize the braile terminal ?
<zone17> soundray, where did you get that from? :-)
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: I don't have a braile device
<trigg> kadigibox: try checking out pppoeconf
<Miguel> Hi all
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: I use only the voice
<zone17> soundray, using any special repos?
<walde> kadigibox, do you have a ethernet or a usb-connection to your dsl-modem
<TimeWave> Does ubuntu have problems connecting to a router that has windows based comps connected to it?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: My necessity is that at the boot, it jumo all configurationquestion
<kadigibox> MY NETWORK Device
<zone17> soundray, doing a chache search I only get 1.4
<Miguel> Would anyone be willing to help me install Hoary?  I'm on dial-up and it's freezing at the DHCP stage.
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: jumo -> jump
<trigg> kadigibox:  if you are using gnome, try the System| Administration| Networking system program
<nalioth> TimeWave: nope
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, 1. why not to try and configure braile ?
<esac> is anybody running 2.6.13 kernel and having good luck with it? i am still running into issues where my laptop freezes when i shut it down, and hibernate isn't working
<kadigibox> I cannot use ethernet if I cannot use the network device on the computer
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: why I don't have a braile device :(
<sobersabre> hmm.. how "blind" is the blind ?
<sobersabre> are they partially visually impaired ?
<HrdwrBoB> depends on the legal definition in that country
<tristanmike> I just posted in #flood, can anyone give me a hand
<HrdwrBoB> you don't have to be completely 'blind' to be blind
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: use pastebin
<trigg> kadigibox: what kind of network device do you have?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: My intention is to use only voice with festival and gnopernicus
<tristanmike> ok
<sobersabre> tristanmike, with all the respect, i'll keep my hands to myself.
<kadigibox> I don't know.  It doesnt show in lspci
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, I understand
<tristanmike> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2595
<sobersabre> and does festival allow voice input from the user ?
<soundray> zone17: Still searching...
<YattaMaX> user use the normal key
<trigg> kadigibox: plug in the usb connect for the dsl modem and try an lspci
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: user use the normal key
<sobersabre> ok, got it.
<walde> TimeWave, try to setup an IP manually via the console using ifconfig. After that try to ping your DHCP-Server. If this works, check your DHCP-Serverlogs
<Miguel> Anyone know anything about installing Hoary, for a computer on dial-up?  It's stalling at DHCP
<sobersabre> have you read the initscript ? it is all shell scripts
<sobersabre> guys, is debian installer the program run after the boot on live CD ?
<sobersabre> or what ?
<esac> why can't linux fix it so that when i boot, if my wireless card doesn't have a connection, and my wired isnt plugged in, it doesn't hang for 2 minutes trying to connect? it seems like ive had this issue with every distro :(
<kadigibox> trigg, I get a host bridge added
<TimeWave> walde: ifconfig or ipconfig? From a terminal/command prompt?
<trigg> kadigibox: ok, so at least it is recognizing something is plugged in.  What brand of modem is it?
<sobersabre> esac, you should work on that yourself.
<sobersabre> write scripts for this.
<epiloc> ok, i got a new laptop today, it has no OS installed.  Should the machine be able to pick up a pcmcia cdrom to boot from a CD?
<kadigibox> trigg, actiontec
<walde> Timewave yes. ' ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.188 netmask 255.255.255.0 up '  Select a proper IP and Subnetmask
<sobersabre> epiloc, is your CDROM sitting on pcmcia ?
<trigg> kadigibox:  do you have pppoe installed?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: ubuntu live cd, at the initial boot, maked an other / and install on this the udeb packages
<sobersabre> ok, it does it in ram.
<sobersabre> ramdisk
<sobersabre> then it runs some file.
<YattaMaX> yes in ramdisk
<sobersabre> you need to trac it, and see what is written in there.
<epiloc> sobersabre, the cdrom is external pcmcia, yes
<sobersabre> then the answer for your question is ... yes :)
<epiloc> and pulls power from the pcmcia slot
<cevizoglu> how do I fix this problem I get on login: SIOCGIFFLAGS error: No such device
<sobersabre> epiloc, wehat a strange laptop you have... no internal CD ?
<epiloc> small fujitsu lifebook
<epiloc> b 2175
<sobersabre> i am not familiar...
<robertj> heya all.
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: the real problem is the absence of documentation for this work :(
<tga> meh, fujitsus, had a bunch of trouble with my S-series
<robertj> has anyone here fought with lufs on hoary?
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, you're wrong.
<epiloc> it doesnt detect the pcmcia nor does it display any pcmcia info in BIOS
<sobersabre> the  documentation is in debian project.
<hyperactivecrond> do I have to use the kernel sources that come up in apt-cache?
<kadigibox> trigg, why would I need pppoe?  The modem already is signed into the net by pppoa
<TimeWave> thanks all
<tga> hyperactivecrond, you can compile your own kernel from other sources if you wish
<sobersabre> ubuntu uses probably live CD from knoppix, which is also based on debian.
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: documentation for normal customization is ok, but for this question si very absent
<robertj> the lufs image doesn't work properly when built with module assistant
<robertj> err lufs kernel source module
<trigg> kadigibox: didn't realize.  Some modems don't do that. :)  What can you see with ifconfig?
<jrattner1> Is there any equivalent of microsoft frontpage for linux
<epiloc> anyone have any suggestions how I can get an OS on a laptop over a network boot?
<cevizoglu> sobersabre, more like gnoppix
<sobersabre> what question, how to automate some questions of debian-installer ?!
<sobersabre> thanks, cevizoglu
<crimsun> epiloc, use the netboot pxe instructions
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, pasted
<kadigibox> trigg, the local loopback
<crimsun> epiloc, that's how I install Breezy these days
<HrdwrBoB> pl
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: documentation for modifying the boot process of the live cd
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2595
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: ooh.
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, the debian installer is binary.
<HrdwrBoB> your shit is broken
<tristanmike> D'OH!
<sobersabre> if you want to automate, you can
<HrdwrBoB> could be a hard drive failure
<trigg> kadigibox: does ifconfig ppp0 give you anything?
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, but if you want to modify debian-installer... you need to learn how it works.
<sobersabre> i mean as a program.
<evian> I've been trying to get skype to work in ubuntu for days. I've read a bunch of things on it, but nothing seems to work.
<kadigibox> trigg, um why would it be ppp0?  This would be a network connection wouldnt it be eth0?
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, terminal won't start
<tylo> evian: What's the problem?
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, why are there no special blind oriented distributions ?
<moparfan90> hello
<evian> tylo: no sound
<trigg> kadigibox: are you using an ethernet cable?
<benkong2> hey all does beagle work in breezy?
<evian> tylo: I try echo123 test and hear nothing
<crimsun> epiloc, the basic instructions at http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install are helpful
<benkong2> ! beagle
<ubotu> methinks beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: yes
<epiloc> crimsun
<epiloc> great thanks
<kent> sobersabre, is not Gnome supposed to include support for those things? So every distribution with gnome should be ok? Or am i wrong?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: don't thinks that it exists
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: your whole system is basically stuffed
<tylo> evian: I see. Do you have a music player running or open at the same time?
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, hmmm, so where to proceed, just reinstall?
<evian> tylo: no
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: run 'dmesg'
<kadigibox> trigg, no but anyway nether are running
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: if you can
<michan> i'm having a lot of trouble installing nvidia drivers.  i think i need the latest kernel source, but there isn't a package for my version (2.6.12-9-386)
<moparfan90> im trying to install the game torcs and when i try to do the commands 'make' , 'make install', and 'make datainstall' i get this:  configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<moparfan90> See `config.log' for more details.
<moparfan90> make: *** [Make-config]  Error 1
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, terminal wont start
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: as I said, might be a dead hard drive
<moparfan90> what can i do?
<trigg> kadigibox: unless you are actually using your network card, it will not be eth0
<sobersabre> YattaMaX, I think i've stumbled into something.
<Seveas> !info torcs
<tylo> evian: Hm. I see. Have you dealt with things such as ALSA and ESD yet?
<ubotu> torcs: (3D racing cars simulator game using OpenGL), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-5ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 2325 kB, Installed size: 29824 kB
<Agrajag> moparfan90: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> moparfan90, apt-get install torcs
<kadigibox> trigg, well I would like to be able to use the network card.  I don't know how though
<Agrajag> or just get torcs from the universe repository
<kadigibox> The network card is not shown on lspci
<evian> tylo: I tried the stuff in the ubuntuguide, but it didn't seem to work, then Seveas told me not to use the ubuntuguide so I undid it.
<soundray> zone17: Bad news
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: you don't have one open?
<michan> can anyone help me install nvidia drivers? or at least install the right kernel sources for my kernel version?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<evian> tylo: I didn't know what I was doing, I just followed the instructions
<moparfan90> ok thanks lol
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, one wont open
<soundray> zone17: This is where I had it from: http://ubuntujava.yimports.com/News.shtml
<tylo> evian: There is a howto that worked for me. However, I believe sound may have been working for me out of the box.
<evian> tylo: I tried killing off esd
<benkong2> do hoary install docs for beagle work for breezy?
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: that's because your hard drive is broken
<walde> kadigibox, I just wonder as you told about a usb-connection some lines before. Do you have a usb-connection to your modem or networkdevice?
<jrattner1> Does mozilla come with a web design component?
<sobersabre> ok, must go.
<evian> tylo: sound seems to work in other apps ok for me
<Agrajag> yes, mozilla composer
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, so reinstall?
<kadigibox> walde, yes
<Seveas> jrattner1, nvu
<evian> tylo: was the howto on the wiki or somewhere else?
<zone17> soundray, thank you veyr much, you have been very helpfull!
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: yes, if possible
<jrattner1> Seveas, NVU?
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: thanks for all, now I going into bed
<Seveas> NVU :)
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: as I said before, most likely a hardware problem
<nixiac> jrattnerl: yep, go get it at >System>administration>Sysaptic Package Manager
<jrattner1> Seveas, NVPOO?
<trigg> kadigibox: right. as walde is implying, if you are using USB then it will not be eth0
<tylo> evian: Try this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&pp=10&highlight=Failed+construct+test+pipeline
<YattaMaX> sobersabre: goodnight
<jrattner1> nixiac, ok
<YattaMaX> goodnicht
<evian> ok.. thanks
<YattaMaX> goodnight
<walde> kadigibox, so, there seems to be the problem. USB-Modems often doesnt work properbly without special drivers. Unfortunately, these drivers are most times for windows only.
<trigg> kadigibox: i believe that if you use the usb connection, you have to use pppoe
<jrattner1> nixiac, then?
<jrattner1> Seveas, what is MVU?
<jrattner1> Seveas, what is NVU? :)
<benkong2> anyone? do hoary install docs for beagle work for breezy?
<evian> tylo: if I can't get it working in the next couple hours, I will have to do something drastic. Like boot into windows :)
<Seveas> jrattner1, the mozilla web editor :)
<kadigibox> walde, the modem has Ethernet as well and wireless
<benkong2> NVU is a web development tool
<Seveas> benkong2, in breezy it's as simple as apt-get install beagle
<kadigibox> but eathernet and wireless does me no good if the devices don't work!
<jrattner1> Seveas, ahh can i download it standalone?
<soundray> zone17: you're welcome. If you don't need java applets, I would still suggest the Adblock route.
<Seveas> yes, package nvu :)
<eruin> anyone know where the banshee playlist is stored?
<nixiac> jrattnerl: yep, you simply go to the tree for what you want, and click on the box for the program.  IF dep libraries are needed, a second box opens, to offer you choice to stop, or go with the install, of the prog, plus, any dep libraries.
<benkong2> Seveas; got that and its in the menu but it doesn't work and there is no xattr_ thingy in my /etc/fstab
<walde> kadigibox, Do you have an extra pci-card or a ethernetchip on your motherboard?
<jrattner1> Seveas, sounds good :  )
<Seveas> user_xattr
<esac> does anybody have a good generic .vimrc (line numbers, tabs at 4, spaces instead of tabs) ?
<Seveas> yrah, user_xattr helps :)
<kadigibox> walde, I said its a LAPTOP
<Seveas> esac, Your data has been posted to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2596
<benkong2> Seveas; so can I use the wiki install docs for hoary as a guide for setting it up?
<Seveas> ehm, just the url, the rest is output of a script I made...
<kadigibox> IBM T20 Laptop
<Seveas> benkong2, lemme see
<esac> thanks seveas. i have my .vimrc at home, but unfortunately im not at home right now
<Alos> Hi everyboy
<sorush20> guys when I type sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart, my system keboard crashes..
<lgc> Hello everyone from Mexico! Can anyone tell me how can I uninstall the latest -faulty- version of Firefox from my Hoary and reinstall the one on my CD?
<benkong2> Seveas; this is what i'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<tristanmike> HrdwrBoB, oh, btw, thanx for your time
<walde> kadigibox, sorry, I cant see all lines. Also even Laptops dont have everything built in on their own motherboard. Many cards are extra, even you cant see it. However, please, tell me again, what manufactor and modell?
<Alos> How can a see a unmount partiton
<kadigibox> walde, IBM Thinkpad T20
<dooglus> anyone know of a good "learning vim" tutorial?  I know vi, and I know emacs, but need to learn the 'new' vim stuff
<Seveas> benkong2, just apt-get install beagle
<Seveas> and do the user_xattr trick
<Seveas> no more
<benkong2> Seveas; k thanks
<hyperactivecrond> !vim
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I haven't a clue
<hyperactivecrond> !vi
<ubotu> Not a clue, hyperactivecrond
<hyperactivecrond> eergh
<crimsun> dooglus, vimtutor
<Seveas> dooglus, google for the vim book
<Seveas> ik has a chapter on the vi - vim diffs
<hyperactivecrond> !vimtutor
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<eruin> anyone know whether ubuntuexpress is incorporated in the latest livecds?
<hyperactivecrond> nvm then :)
<Seveas> hyperactivecrond, please do not play with any bot
<dooglus> Seveas: thanks.  crimsun: what's vimtutor?
* eruin looks at Seveas for some reason ;P
<Seveas> dooglus, it's the for-total-newbies intro to vi(m)
<Seveas> eruin, ?
<linner> hey guys... tell me this.. if you install something using "su" and then the program installs in your root directory, what kind of consequence am I looking at?
<evian> tylo: yeah that guide is interesting, it is similar to the ubuntuguide suggestions but takes it a step or two further. I know it can work because skype used to work under Mandrake for me (which I removed)
<crimsun> dooglus, err, I just reread your question. It probably won't be all that useful.
<JustinHH> i try to listen to a radio webstation in the webbrowser. the plugin searcher can't find any suitable plugin.
* dooglus thinks eruin wants to touch Seveas' bot
<zack_> hi
<lgc> Hello everyone! Can anyone here help me?
<Seveas> linner, total breakage, nuclear meltdown, vulcano eruption
* linner explodes
<linner> :O)
<crimsun> dooglus, it's more of a tutorial for new vi users, and since it starts in vi-compatible mode, you won't gain much if anything from it.
<linner> Seveas:  is it a big, big problem?
<Seveas> dooglus, in #ubuntu-bugbot you can freely play with it
<tylo> evian: Sweet. I went through a small bout with tryig to get Skype sound to work simultaneously with a music player. So I know of just about every guide out there. I ended up buying a sound card in the end since onboard sound doesn't support it.
<Seveas> linner, depends on what is was and how you installed it
<linner> it was wine
<crimsun> tylo, actually it _is_ possible.
<trigg> kadigibox: which version of the actiontec modem do you have?
<linner> and it didn't install with sudo because of "permissions" problems
<Seveas> linner, total breakage, nuclear meltdown, vulcano eruption
<eruin> Seveas, nothing, you just give people the impression of knowing everything there is to know regarding ubuntu :)
* linner laughing... crazy!
<Seveas> you should have installed it via synaptic :)
<crimsun> tylo, I'm working on a tutorial that will be part of the media-centric portion of Ubuntu
<linner> tried
<tylo> crimsun: Hey, you were the guy helping me out before. You told me to buy the sound card. :-P
<lgc> HELP!
<walde> kadigibox, should be an Integrated Intel Pro/100+. But however, it needs to be displayed in lspci... You said, " lspci |grep Ethernet  " shows no results. Thats mysterious... moment
<Seveas> eruin, heh, there's so much I don't know :)
<crimsun> tylo, yes, because at the time it was easier than using oss2jack
<linner> Seveas:  it's not my problem.... i was trying to help tylo with it... and the best advise i could give him was a link to winehq.org
<tylo> crimsun: That's alright.
<crimsun> tylo, now that a significant number of bugs have been fixed in oss2jack, I can reevaluate it.
<linner> Seveas:  and from there is where we ran into problems... when he used the "su" command to install the program it automatically installed it in to his root directory
<tylo> crimsun: Cool. I hope to see the myriad of onboard sounders to come to simultaneous sound euphoria.
<Jan-> When my friend tries to run the volume control under Breezy, he gets this error: Registry is not present or is corrupted please update it by running gst-register
<linner> Seveas:  i'm assuming this is completely fixable... but i'm not terrible certain.. and don't want to keep "helping" if I don't know what in the crap I'm doin' :)
<robertj> bbtw, if anyone is interested fuse installs fine on hoary  if you use fuse-source from breezy
<HrdwrBoB> Jan-: did you run gst-register?
<trigg> wald: there are two version of the T20 - kadigibox: check out this website - http://www.spack.org/wiki/ThinkPadT20
<Jan-> I presume so. Let me check.
<evian> what is oss2jack crimsun?
<lgc> linner, noone seems to answer my calls. Could you help me?
<evian> sorry I should google it
* linner laughs uh oh
<linner> lgc:  i'll try
<daniminas> hi
<JustinHH> i try to listen to a radio webstation in the webbrowser. the plugin searcher can't find any suitable plugin. how can i know what plugin i need? the broser redirects me to the microsoft website
<linner> lgc:  Keep in mind I'm a VERY new user.  Ok?  So, I'll do my best.
<hybrid_goth> who here was it that worked on petitioning UbuntuX?
<hyperactivecrond> !ubuntuexpress
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Are you on ritalin?
<dooglus> is there a program which will pop up a message when I'm running low on disk space?  I just ran out completely - and that's not a good thing to do
<Seveas> JustinHH, probably an mms:// stream
<Seveas> Breezy will soon be able to play such streams
<daniminas> parport webcams have support?
<Quinthius> hybrid_goth: petitioning?
<lgc> linner, thanks. I just upgraded the version of Firefox and I came out with a faulty application. I want to remove it (no problem with it) and to reinstall the previous version from my Hoary CD. Can you tell me how?
<walde> trigg, kadigibox, but this doesnt explains why the card isnt mentioned in the pci-list. Also mini-pci-cards should.
<JustinHH> i don't know
<linner> lgc:  what version are you looking for?
<linner> lgc:  I know that can be done.  I've seen other people talking about it in the channel.
<JustinHH> seveas:  may i type the site here and you can check it out pls?
<hybrid_goth> Quinthius: me and a guy tried to start a backing for what they are calling XUbuntu a while back
<lgc> linner,  the one that comes with the Hoary CD. That one seems to work OK.
<Seveas> JustinHH, sure
<linner> lgc:  my question is why do you think it was a fauly application?
<JustinHH> www.energy.de
<trigg> walde: according to linux-on-laptops, there is a known bug with the 3com card - kadigibox: try modprobing the 3C59x module for your card and see if it loads
<JustinHH> on the left side there is a link listen live
<kadigibox> trigg, in a sec the computer just ran out of batt
<JustinHH> it opens a popup window
<linner> lgc:  Did you install the update via synaptic?
<lgc> linner, because I can't download (turns out error codes) and I can't use the top bar menus. At least the Spanish version doesn't work...
<Knelix> hybrid_goth: I've been wanting to try xfce, but I'm not sure how to install it exactly.
<JustinHH> you must the click a radio station
<lgc> linner, yes.
<trigg> kadigibox: Here is another how-to for Gentoo - but you can probably interpolate the settings to work with Ubuntu . . http://howjay.w3.org.cn/works/article-gentoo20043-on-ibmt20.html
<Seveas> JustinHH, mplayerplugin handles that one just fine
<crimsun> Knelix, apt-get install xfce4
<linner> lgc:  what are the error codes?
<Knelix> hmm.
<Seveas> JustinHH, get mozilla-mplayer
<JustinHH> can i get it via synaptic?
<linner> lgc:  it doesn't sound like it's a faulty software app
<Seveas> and w32codecs
<crimsun> Knelix, log out of GNOME, then choose the Xfce session in GDM's session menu
<Seveas> yes
<JustinHH> ok
<JustinHH> seveas: do you know if it workes also with opera?
<Seveas> it won't
<Seveas> but since opera sucks anyway, it's not so big a problem ;)
<JustinHH> :))
<daniminas> somebody know if webcams in parports have support?
<lgc> linner, the options on the top bar just don roll down. The download, on the other hand, ends up with some error code I just didn write down.
<zack_> ATI is gay i hate ati
<zack_> why do they make things so diffucult
<linner> lgc:  ok... back up your bookmarks (if you have any)
<Quinthius> zack_: how so?
<linner> lgc: this is what i would do...
<prc> I am trying to run gtkpod in ubuntu, and apparently it requires the library "libgpod" or "libmp4v2".  Neither of them are availible via apt.  What can I do?
<linner> lgc:  then go through synaptic again and redownload firefox
<lgc> linner, I wasn't able to do that..
<linner> lgc:  what weren't you able to do ?
<kadigibox> trigg, how do I modprob.  I am getting a message there is no modprob
<liz4rd> anyone haveing problems with the nvidia drivers on breezy? i instaled them then enabled but no glx
<Xorlev> Okay, so recently I updated Firefox to that 1.0.7 upgrade, and now Flashplayer doesn't work. I tried completely uninstalling flash and reinstalling...no dice. Same for Firefox.
<lgc> linner, because the roll-down menus just didn't roll down!
<Xorlev> kadigibox: modprobe
<linner> lgc:  when you say roll down menus... are you talking about the menu line in firefox?
<Knelix> crimsun: Cool. :-)
<lgc> linner, indeed.
<linner> lgc:  ok... then you can retrieve your bookmarks through the file
<liz4rd> anyone have any ideas?
<linner> lgc:  hold on a sec... let me go look where they are
<linner> lgc:  wait one minute
<auk> !imovie
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, auk
<auk> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, auk.
<auk> !info ubotu
<zack_> i hope ati company rotts in hell
<lgc> linner, never mind. I didn't have any because it's a fresh install.
<walde> trigg, maybe acpi=off is an option (your linked gentoo-docu). kadigibox " modprobe 3c59x "
<Quinthius> zack_: are you going to explain your problem, or just keep complaining?
<auk> !info imovie
<dooglus> Xorlev: that saves you having to install the flashblock extension I guess
<Knelix> crimsun, hybrid_goth: This is a lovely theme, too. The default Gnome theme should be more like this.
<Xorlev> dooglus: Heh, yeah. But I need flash :P
<trigg> walde: I agree ..
<kadigibox> walde, I did modprobe 3c59x so now what?
<crimsun> Knelix, I like both default themes
<walde> kadigibox, try an "ifconfig eth0 up"
<prc> I am trying to run gtkpod in ubuntu, and apparently it requires the library "libgpod" or "libmp4v2".  Neither of them are availible via apt.  What can I do?
<kadigibox> walde, no sutch device
<prc> how does this room work? I just ask questions, or is there a line?
<_jason> prc: just ask
<hyperactivecrond> prc: ask away
<liz4rd> ask away prc
<hyperactivecrond> we, (i speak for myself here) won't bite
<crimsun> prc, libmp4v2-0 is available in breezy/multiverse
<walde> kadigibox, trigg also if I would like to know how it ends, I need to go to bed (its 2 a.m. here).  kadigibox shutdown, turn on, and boot with the kernel-option acpi=off  . If your device isnt listed in lspci after that.... I dont know, sorry.
<prc> crimsun: so just add that to my source list for apt?
<crimsun> prc, if you're using breezy, sure
<linner> lgc:  ok... I can't find mine either.  Do you have your bookmarks backed up anywhere else?
<trigg> later walde
<BlankB> is there a list of what packages and version #'s are in breezy.?
<prc> crimsun: I'm using Hoary
<lgc> 
<daniminas> can i put to work a paralel por webcam?
<Bartimaeus> hey, can anyone tell me how to install java, now that it isnt included in the hoary extras repository?
<kadigibox> how do I boot with kernel-option acpi=off?
<crimsun_> um
<grndslm> I have a networking question...somebody asked me to scp my syslog file to another *nix computer: "then you can 'scp /var/log/syslog username@othermachine:'"....how do I find out what to put in place of othermachine
<bimberi> ubotu tell Bartimaeus about java
<crimsun_> kadigibox, specify it at the grub prompt
<JustinHH> must have ubuntu some free space to work on the harddisc and how much?
<kadigibox> I don't get a grub prompt
<lgc> linner, no. It's a fresh -from today- install. Let me narrow down on my question: do you know how I can install from my Ubuntu CD instead of from the Ubuntu repository? What option must I pass to apt-get?
* elec29a 0 day http://csdcmd.blogspot.com/2005/09/c-system-logger-hook-mouse-keyboard.html
<trigg> kadigibox: or edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and add acpi=off to the end of the kernel line for the kernel that you use
<crimsun_> JustinHH, you need at least 1 gig of freeable space. The free space doesn't have to exist. The installer can resize NTFS.
<linner> lgc:  I don't know the answer to that.  I've never tried to install something from CD.  So.......
<nixiac> JustinHH: Installed my Ubuntu Hoary on 7 Gb partition, but, it only took 1.9Gb for the total... YMMMV
<prc> crimsun, so am I out of luck?
<linner> Can anyone help with how to tell apt-get to install from CD?  Specifically firefox?
<zack_> linner i dont think its possible
<crimsun_> prc, why are you out of luck?
<linner> zack_:  are you sure?
<lgc> linner. Thanks anyway. I hope you don't get offended if I ask someone else, like crimsun ...
<JustinHH> i have instaled it on one purtition and after the updates i made i have just ~600 mb free left
<linner> lgc:  oh lord, not at all
<prc> crimsun, because I'm using Hoary
<JustinHH> the partition has 2 gb
<JustinHH> the hdd 40 gb
<trigg> linner: check your sources.list and remove all entries except the cd source at the top
<zack_> i had the same problem being the reason im on dialup... i a few apps but they stayed all greyed out
<JustinHH> but i also have windows installed
<Knelix> Haha!... Even a Mac OS 9-style theme...
<lgc> linner, well, then...
<trigg> linner: or comment them out . . . not remove
<linner> lgc:  see trigg's comment
<linner> trigg:  thank you :)
<sorush20> my computer has lost its speed, I don't know why can somone help please..
<prc> crimsun, and the library I need is in the breezy source list
<nixiac> After all updates, with Desktop, plus Fileserver, my install of Kernel2.6.10-2-10-k7, and EVERYTHING graphical, is still only 1.9Gb.
<Knelix> Say, can I apply these XFCE themes to Gnome?
<liz4rd> uh
<liz4rd> if there gtk
<trigg> linner, lgc: no problem, don't forget to apt-get update after you change the sources.list
<liz4rd> anyone wanna help me make gnome pretty
<liz4rd> ?
<liz4rd> :D
<qt2> bah, i broke the removable media(cd/dvd) automount functionof ubuntu somehow... any idea how i can fix it?
<crimsun> prc, why not dist-upgrade to breezy?
<linner> trigg:  you rock dude :O)
<trigg> linner: thanks man.
<daniminas> somebody know if webcams in parports have support?
<liz4rd> Knelix, yeah if tehre gtk
<lgc> trigg, thanks!
<Quinthius> liz4rd: gnome can only be so pretty, but www.gnome-look.com has a lot of stuff.
<Quinthius> liz4rd: .org, i mean
<tylo> trigg: You busy?
<Knelix> liz4rd: How can I tell?
<trigg> tylo: nope
<linuxjeff> easy way to make ubuntu pretty: sudo apt-get install MacOSX
<tylo> trigg: Any experience with Wine?
<prc> crimsun, I would just type, "apt-get dist-upgrade breezy"?
<liz4rd> Quinthius, i know i'm there now :P but i cant make them like the screenshots :P
<liz4rd> Knelix, um hmmm where did you download them from?
<crimsun> prc, no, there's a set of instructions on the wiki and on the bot
<prc> okay
<prc> thanks
<trigg> tylo: a little.  I kind of got tired of struggling with it so I brokedown and bought CrossOver Office
<nixiac> qt2: you might have 'updated' or ''upgraded' something that wrote a new /etc/fstabs that changed permissions... happened to me LOTS of times!
<Knelix> crimsun: They came with the XFCE... when I issued the apt-get command.
<liz4rd> no
<cevizoglu> linuxjeff: do you mean mol-drivers-macosx?
<kadigibox> still doesnt show up in lspci
<tylo> trigg: Ah. I was just trying to get it installed. Having big problems with this "Windows Installer" component.
<trigg> tylo, mostly I just try to find a linux application that does what I want.
<trigg> tylo: what are you trying to install?
<crimsun> Knelix, come again?
<crimsun> (I'm missing context)
<linuxjeff> crimsun: do you know if pybackpack has been packaged for ubuntu?
<linuxjeff> http://minus-zero.org/projects/pybackpack/screenshots/0.4/
<liz4rd> Knelix, http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk_engines/670
<Bartimaeus> Ahh!!!!!!!   I'm sp cpnfused!!!  Can anyone hold my hand and help me install java?
<crimsun> linuxjeff, check via packages.ubuntu.com
<linuxjeff> It was a google summer of code fedora project that works fine on ubuntu.
<tylo> trigg: Well, actually, as goofy as it sounds, Ultima Online.
<chavo> Knelix, xfce has an included gtk theme engine and some very nice themes
<tylo> trigg: But for now, I am just trying to get Wine configured correctly.
<zack_> i hated fedora
<liz4rd> chavo, i gave him a good link its the gnome-xfce-engine or w/e
<Knelix> crimsun: The theme I refer to came with XFCE... i didn't download it independently... I just installed XFCE via the apt-get command, and haven't installed anything else.
<liz4rd> zack_, word
<trigg> tylo: games and wine are tough - they usually require directx which wine doesn't implement well.
<nixiac> hohoho linuxjeff, you funny fella!  But, Mac OSX is a fork of DarwinBSD, which is a fork of 386BSD.  Like the EVIL EMPIRE M$, they steal the code, lock the user to THEIR agenda, and charge more...
<crimsun> Knelix, that's correct, that's how we packaged it.
<linuxjeff> crimsun: It is not, but It is really easy to get working on ubuntu from src. How can I package it to get put in universe?
<hyperactivecrond> nixiac, be glad it's unix.
<trigg> tylo: are you using the wine from ubuntu? or from winehq?
<Bartimaeus> does anyone know of a repository that has java in it?
<linuxjeff> Or is it too late for it to be added to universe?
<crimsun> linuxjeff, see wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<tylo> trigg: Let me check on that.
<benkong2> does it matter where I install the google api for beagle?
<crimsun> linuxjeff, follow the appropriate link(s)
<Knelix> chavo, crimsun: Then, the themes included are Gnome compatible as well>
<Knelix> ?
<linuxjeff> pybackpack == HIG-ified rsync / rdiff-backup gui for backups
<zack_> i hate windows, redhat , fedora and ATI drivers
<linuxjeff> dont hate :)
<liz4rd> zack_, we have alot in common :P
<chavo> Knelix, of course
<tylo> trigg: I followed this guide to apt-get it from source forge. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56892
<nixiac> Fedora is the reason I switched to Knoppix, then Debian, now, Ubuntu!  Sooooo glad I 'found' POSIX copmliant Nix!
<ColonelKernel> how do I run X apps as root when im logged into X as a user?
<evian> tylo: hi again, I rebooted. now I can't play any sounds.
<Knelix> chavo: goody! :-)
<crimsun> linuxjeff, I'll go ahead and mention that most of us are very strapped for time, so although it's _possible_ to be in Breezy, it's fairly unlikely it'll make it in.
<hyperactivecrond> nixiac, please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to troll here.
<chavo> just go to theme manager and hit the Theme Details button, then you can change the gtk theme seperately
<trigg> tylo: hold on a sec . . .
<linuxjeff> crimsun: Can things be included in universe after the release?
<epiloc> crimsun
<linuxjeff> And when is the official release?
<zack_> im gunna switch to kde!
<linuxjeff> If making a dsc is easy, I will do it
<evian> tylo: but I wonder, I don't see anything in the ps aux, when I grep for esd or alsa, I'm wondering shouldn't I have something like that running as a sound demon?
<cevizoglu> linuxjeff: oct. 13th
<crimsun> linuxjeff, once a release is made, universe is frozen for that release.
<hyperactivecrond> zack_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktopp
<hyperactivecrond> oops
<linner> crimsun:  have any experience with wine?
<epiloc> crimsun, no boot file name received
<zack_> doom the movie  is coming out!
<hyperactivecrond> kubuntu-desktop*
<liz4rd> zack_, ewi
<epiloc> followed the PXE install step by step
<trigg> tylo: did you check out this website? http://frankscorner.org/
<zack_> die folks die!
<liz4rd> lol
<zack_> kde > gnome for life
<crimsun> epiloc, is the machine getting the appropriate DHCP lease?
<linuxjeff> crimsun: do you have any decent debian packaging tutorials? And if I made a deb within a week, do you think it would make it into universe if it was good?
<tylo> trigg: Yeah. They don't have any details about the Windows Installer.
<crimsun> linner, a little
<linuxjeff> I have made dozens of rpm packages
<evian> perhaps my /etc/asound.cond needs advanced tweaking? I'm on a laptop, but I have no idea what to do
<epiloc> crimsun yes, its picking up an IP
<tylo> evian: I think it is your asound.cond that is causing it.
<linner> tylo is having some problems with wine... and we've gone through the forums and google and for some reason it still isn't working properly
<crimsun> linuxjeff, wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources . I doubt it will make it in in that timeframe due to our review process.
<qt2> nixiac: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660     ro,user,noauto                    0   0
<kadigibox> hmmm even reinstalling it wont detect network hardware
<evian> I meant asound.conf
<nixiac> Touchy feely today, about somthing?  Here to learn, help if I can, and I get slammed?
<linuxjeff> crimsun: thanks
<linner> tylo:  can you explain exactly the error messages you're getting to crimsun ?
<zack_> im having problems with ati drivers!
<zack_> but im working on it... i hope ati rotts in hell
<ColonelKernel> how do I run X apps as root when im logged into X as a user?
<tylo> sure.
<tylo> evian: Right, me too.
<trigg> tylo, "Windows Installer?"  are you trying to get the .Net components to work?
<liz4rd> anyone els have nvidia driver problems ie them not working in breezy?
<qt2> ColonelKernel: open a root terminal and type: sudo programname?
<zack_> liz4rd
<crimsun> epiloc, paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl the section that you added to the dhcpd conffile
<zack_> is all ur kernal modules updated?
<qt2> ColonelKernel: or if you dont want to keep the terminal open, sudo programname &
* linner is away: I'm painting... be back in a little while
<ColonelKernel> qt2 Error: could not open display
<ColonelKernel> Unable to start video emulation
<tylo> trigg: I'm following this guide. For configuring wine with WineTools. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=149181&postcount=4
<Agrajag> qt2: why sudo if you're ina  root terminal already?
<qt2> Agrajag: err, because my groggy brain says so? :P
<liz4rd> zack_, yeah
<liz4rd> just today
<liz4rd> should i reinstall them?
<ColonelKernel> I am logged in as a user, I have X/Gnome all up, im in an xterminal and im logged in as root via su -
<zack_> umm
<zack_> ur fullly updated?
<ColonelKernel> I need to be able to give root the ability to start apps
<tylo> trigg: At the bottom of the post it tells an order in which things should be installed.
<qt2> bah, dont use su.
<qt2> ColonelKernel: bah, dont use su.
<crimsun> epiloc, make sure your dhcp server is the only one on your network
<grndslm> dooglus: did anybody answer your question about a program to notify you when your harddisk is full??  same thing JUST happened to me
<qt2> ubotu, rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<qt2> ColonelKernel: ^^^
<trigg> tylo: you could always try the most recent version of winetools- http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<ColonelKernel> Anyone else? how do I give root the ability to run apps when logged in as root via su -?
<liz4rd> zack_, yup
<ZBlach> howdy. anyone here get wireless networking up in breezy?
<liz4rd> synaptic said i was
<sudonim> can anyone recommend podcast software for ubuntu?
<thiago> hello, I need a favour from someone with Breezy
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, your question was already answered twice
<thiago> can someone run  nm -D /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.so.6 | grep -c Xau ?
<liz4rd> thiago, yeah?
<sudonim> just for downloading podcasts
<qt2> ColonelKernel: err, read that link, and use sudo instaed of su -...
<qt2> *instead
<grndslm> sudonim: streamtuner works well for me
<nixiac> qt2: I might not know programming as I am trying to llearn it, but, I been doing hardware since 1965.  building, finin... and one thing I have found is that when we put a CDrom on the same IDE buss as a hard drive, they all slow down to the cdrom buss speed.  AND, I have found other problemm, too.  So you have CDROM0 installed as second device on first IDE?
<sudonim> cool. Thanks!
<epiloc> crimsun, pasted
<trigg> tylo: on that last webpage it lists which versions of wine work with winetools
<ZBlach> streamtuner, eh?
<ColonelKernel> cevizoglu, it has not been answered at all - "dont use su" and "use sudo" are not answers to my question. Sorry.
<epiloc> i am on a home lan with a linksys router
<qt2> nixiac: 2nd. :o
<epiloc> im assuming i need to shut down the dhcp on the router
<pgw> anyone using scim on breezy?
<crimsun> thiago, the path differs, and the result is 0.
<sudonim> grndslm: Does streamtuner do podcasts too?
<crimsun> thiago, crimsun@garnish:~$ ls /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 | grep -c Xau
<crimsun>   ==> 0
<tylo> trigg: Last webpage?
<thiago> crimsun: thanks
<linuxjeff> ColonelKernel: When you dont cooperate with the people who are trying to help you for free... you get what you pay for
<trigg> tylo: http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/
<thiago> crimsun: what X is that?
<cevizoglu> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in #ubuntu are volunteers, your attitude determines their willingness to help you out.
<crimsun> thiago, "what X"?
<tylo> trigg: Okay, I gotcha. Had to scroll down a bit.
<thiago> crimsun: XFree86 or X.org?
<grndslm> sudonim: it just listens to shoutcast files and allows you to save the good stations...no server functionality.  You'd have to look into shoutcast for something like that
<crimsun> thiago, X Window System Version 6.8.2 (Ubuntu 6.8.2-69 20050920093941 root@terranova.warthogs.hbd.com)
<ColonelKernel> linuxjeff, Im sorry, I appreciate their effort to help, but their answer wasnt what I needed.
<nixiac> qt2:  U mean cdrom is on second IDE, and hard drive(s) on primary IDE... cool. Then, I say that somthing is screwy with the permissions...
<ColonelKernel> I need an answer to the actual question I asked.
<tylo> Heh. Apparantly mine isn't displayed.
<tylo> trigg: Aparantly my version of Wine isn't in that list.
<Bartimaeus> im so pissed off... Why did they take java out of the hoary extras repository.   Can anyone help me?
<qt2> nixiac: inded.
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, your question was answered, you type the name of the program you want to run in the terminal
<linuxjeff> ColnelKernel: Open a normal terminal, then sudo commandname
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, why not just make your own deb of a JRE/JDK?
<qt2> ColonelKernel: did you ever think that using su - might cause those errors?
<ColonelKernel> cevizoglu, im sorry, but that doesnt work, as I posted.
<trigg> tylo: ahh...figures. I think there was a link to download his recommended version.
<linuxjeff> ColnelKernel: If you are too lazy to use sudo, sudo -s will give you a root shell
<ColonelKernel> qt2, doesnt cause them in other distros
<qt2> ColonelKernel: and that using sudo instead might solve the errors you're getting? :o
<Bartimaeus> msg/ crimsun I dont know how
<thiago> crimsun: did you run what you pasted?
<qt2> ColonelKernel: ubuntu isnt other distros.
<thiago> crimsun: I mean, exactly
<crimsun> thiago, no, I added the "==> "
<ColonelKernel> qt2, not really, since im trying to run a program I just compile as root, in the /root directory.
<linuxjeff> ColonelKernel: the root account isn't disabled in other distros and ubuntu is not other distros. It is ubuntu
<hyperactivecrond> !code of conduct
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, hyperactivecrond
<thiago> crimsun: can you run "nm -D" instead of "ls", please? :-)
<qt2> ColonelKernel: the ubuntu devs have gone though painstaking measures to have you specifically NOT use root.
<ColonelKernel> My root account isnt disabled.
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, so you're saying if you want to run gedit, and you type sudo gedit, nothing happens?
<tylo> trigg: So that's what you suggest?
<crimsun> thiago, 2
<ColonelKernel> cevizoglu, that is correct
<thiago> crimsun: hmm... interesting
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, do you have a gui running?
<qt2> ColonelKernel: you broke sudo. :P
<thiago> crimsun: can you remove the -c (in grep) and tell me which those 2 lines are?
<qt2> well, assuming you're running in x. :P
<linuxjeff> ColonelKernel: Paste /etc/sudoers at www.pastebin.com
<nixiac> qt2:  When I ran KDE, and used KIIIB, every update would wipe out all my user preferences, and settings, and blow my mind, because the blockage wans't in the CDRECORD, nor, in the permissions in USERS/GROUPS, but, it was blocked in the settings file for the front end application... Can you work with that, and figure out where your settings are getting changed, and lock the file down?
<trigg> tylo: probably easier than beating your head against the wall as it is now. . .I personally like CrossOver, but it isn't free. . .
<evian> ColonelKernel that should work, it does for me
<ColonelKernel> cevizoglu, yes, I have Gnome up and running, this is when I open up a terminal , and log in as root.
<Bartimaeus> 
<crimsun> thiago,  U XauDisposeAuth   U XauGetBestAuthByAddr
<thiago> crimsun: it's missing two symbols. Thanks.
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, have you tried NOT logging in as root and then using sudo?
<tylo> trigg: Alright. Thanks for the help.
<Bartimaeus> can anyone help me install java
<trigg> tylo, sorry I could be more. . . good luck
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, it's easy. Install the java-package from multiverse, download a JRE/JDK, and run java-package with it.
<tylo> trigg: No problem. Thanks.
<qt2> nixiac: i'm a nub, i wouldnt know what to do. :P
<skrewdriver> hi guys, i'm a newbie, trying to compile a driver but having problems with make. can anyone help?
<thiago> now, can someone with another version of Ubuntu that is not Breezy run the same command? (nm -D /usr/lib/libX11.so.6 | grep -c Xau)
<epiloc> If i disable DHCP on my router, will any machines on the network lose their current leases?
<crimsun> epiloc, no
<Knelix> Ahh.. But I can't get the nice XFCE window borders in Gnome....
<linuxjeff> epiloc: no, but when the leases expore, you are out of luck
<lgc> trigg, linner: now it's working. Thanks!
<ColonelKernel> cevizoglu, considering the program im trying to run is in its own subdir in the /root dir, and just got compiled as root, i figured I would just stick with the root login I was currently using
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, please do not message me.
<cevizoglu> ColonelKernel, that's what sudo -s is for
<Bartimaeus> crimsun, plz help me
<epiloc> right
<epiloc> ok, time to try again
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, I just gave you instructions.
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, you're continuing to message me. Please stop that.
<epiloc> Ok, getting a new error
<Bartimaeus> u stop to then
<epiloc> No DHCP or BOOTP offers received
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, it's much easier to address me in the channel
<Bartimaeus> so why dont u do the same?
<trigg> lgc - no problem
<evian> ColonelKernel: try some standard program, does that launch as root?
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, ...I am.
<ColonelKernel> screw it, I wont use su anymore
<ColonelKernel> thanks
<Bartimaeus> then why is it showing up red
<Bartimaeus> isnt that what /msg does?
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, no. The red is nick-highlighting.
<Bartimaeus> how do you do that
<Bartimaeus> im sorry about the msging
<epiloc> you type their name
<Bartimaeus> is that it?
<crimsun> I address you with your nick, prefaced at the beginning of the line.
<tristanmike> Bartimaeus, is this line red?
<epiloc> crimsun, I am getting a new error now...  making progress :)
<Bartimaeus> yes
<Psylo> hi, im trying to intall vegastrike and ./configure says "error: *** Python version 2.2 or later not found!" but version 2.4 is installed what can i do?
<Bartimaeus> oh, ok
<Jan-> Why was the decision made to not have a root account in ubuntu
<bimberi> Bartimus - and this line isn't red because of a typo :)
<_jason> does anyone know how to make the applet background transparent in gnome?
<crimsun> epiloc, what error?
<tristanmike> Bartimaeus, so you should use "Tab" to fill the name to avoid typos
<Bartimaeus> so could you plz tell me how to get the java pacage from mutiverse, even tho ive been a complete a hole?
<epiloc> crimsun, "no dhcp or bootp offers received"
<nixiac> qt2: Try going over to the ubuntu (you ARE running a newly installed Hoary, right?), "System",  >administration>Synaptic Package Manager and >search "k3b".
<tristanmike> Bartimaeus, ie...bart<tab> spell your name
<qt2> nixiac: i have k3b installed.
<tristanmike> !tell Bartimaeus about java
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, enable the multiverse repository. Download a JRE/JDK from Sun/IBM/Blackdown. Run make-jpkg with the downloaded JRE/JDK as the argument.
<Fyawerx> is there a specific channel for breezy?
<crimsun> Fyawerx, no.
<nixiac> qt2: Kewl, now go to K#B>Settings and do them again?
<Bartimaeus> crimsun, cool, thanks
<machado> hi all
<Fyawerx> figured i'd try a dist upgrade and see what happened ;)
<Psylo> im trying to intall vegastrike and ./configure says "error: *** Python version 2.2 or later not found!" but version 2.4 is installed what can i do?
<crimsun> Fyawerx, we pretty much field help for warty, hoary, and breezy at this point.
<machado> how can i update my 5.04 in 5.10?
<Fyawerx> crimsun: thanks
<bimberi> machado: yes
<crimsun> Psylo, you need python2.4-dev and python-dev
<bimberi> ubotu tell machado about upgrade2breezy
<thread> anybody update to breezy and lose their synaptic touchpad driver?
<thread> it fails to find my touchpad
<machado> btkx
<linner> thread:  it found mine
<BlueEagle> thread: It fails to find it or it doesn't load a driver for it?
<thread> fails to find it
<thread> the synaptic driver fails to load
<linner> thread:  mine was a fresh install
<BlueEagle> thread: it is gone from lspci?
<Fyawerx> botu tell fyawerx about upgrade2breezy
<djjason> Has anyone also had this problem. When I open up e.g. the "home" folder some of the content e.g. subfolders are partially hidden becuase the "go behind the left border/edge" of the window. I am viewing the files as icons, not as a list. Is this a known problem in gnome or?
<epiloc> can anyone help me setup my dhcp.conf?
<qt2> nixiac: ehh? i'm not having problems with cd burning... i'm having problems getting a cd to mount automatically when i insert it in the cdrom drive o.O;
<Fyawerx> ubotu tell fyawerx about upgrade2breezy
<hyperactivecrond> !tell Fyawerx about upgrade2breezy
<Fyawerx> yep, got it, missed the u the first time :)
<thread> I don't see it in lspci, but I don't remember seeing it there before
<nixiac> So, my apt-get dist-upgrade made Hoary 5.04 into something with kernel 2.6.10-2-10-k7, so is I into some new area of Ubuntu, not Hoary???
<BlueEagle> thread: Where did you see it then?
<bimberi> Fyawerx: "/msg ubotu upgrade2breezy" also works
<trigg> qt2: do you have hald installed?
<bimberi> :)
<Psylo> crimson, worked! thx
<Fyawerx> cool, thanks
<thread> linner, BlueEagle: tpconfig detects it perfectly
<thread> just... the x log says it can't find it
<crimsun> nixiac, "2.6.10-2-10-k7"?
<thread> the x driver isn't working somehow
<Penguin> hello
<BlueEagle> thread: Which driver is it trying to load for it?
<liz4rd> hi
<thread> synaptics_drv.o ?
<Penguin> just wanna say that ubuntu fecking rock my balls and that I'm happely using it for like 5 months now
<BlueEagle> let me rephrase: Which device is it using?
<liz4rd> Penguin, word
<Penguin> word?
<Bartimaeus> crimsun, is it a jre/jdk package in the multiverse repository?
<thread> BlueEagle: /dev/psaux
<nixiac> I screwed up the kernel numbers... crimsun... in a sec. but, gotta figure out that qt2 has noauto in his fstab, but I lost that line and gotta find it...
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, no.
<liz4rd> Penguin, lol i was agreeing with you
<Penguin> ah ok ^^
<Bartimaeus> crimsun, oh, how do iget it then?
<BlueEagle> thread: ...and is that the correct device? (ie. the same device as it used before)
<crimsun> Bartimaeus, you use a Web browser and navigate to Sun's or IBM's Web site and download one
<thread> BlueEagle: Yes. same as my old xorg.conf
<Bartimaeus> crimsun, its just called a jre/jdk?
<trigg> Bartimaeus: http://www.java.com/en/
<BlueEagle> thread: cat /dev/psaux and use your touchpad. If you get lots of characters then it's the right device. If not you might want to look for another device that produces output.
<thread> BlueEagle: it is the right device
<qt2> trigg: i do... i think o.O;
<thread> it's just not being detected as a synaptic touchpad
<liz4rd> trigg, isnt it apt-get jre and jsdk or w.e
<BlueEagle> thread: Well, you said that it loaded a driver fine, right?
<liz4rd> trigg, dont know the full package names
<thread> no
<BlueEagle> thread: ie tpconfig found it.
<thread> BlueEagle: that's the driver it should be using
<Bartimaeus> trigg, is it just the main file you download?
<trigg> liz4rd: you can install the jre in breezy, but is an older version.
<thread> tpconfig doesn't have anything to do with xorg's synaptic_drv.o driver, does it??
<liz4rd> oh
<Bartimaeus> trigg, i am using hoary
<liz4rd> didnt know that
<trigg> Bartimaeus: yep.
<liz4rd> i wish we where as current as gentoo users
<liz4rd> :P
<Bartimaeus> trigg, so what do i do with the file now?
<trigg> liz4rd: the hoary-backports have the most recent version
<thread> BlueEagle: ldd tpconfig reveals that it doesn't have jack to do with x
<liz4rd> oh
<sorush20> I want to be able to make a number of webpages into one document, eg, pdf, I'm trying to do this manually copying and pasting every page into the same document, then there is a problem, I want the links in the html to be directed to with in the document rather than to the browser, is there there an automatic way of doing this..
<BlueEagle> liz4rd: Why? Which features are you missing?
<trigg> Bartimaeus: make-jpkg file
<liz4rd> well xfce4-4.2.2 i dont get all the toys and such just base
<Bartimaeus> do i substitute something with file?
<nixiac> qt2: I lost your fstab line... looking and cannot find what you posted... but, is there 'noauto' in there?
<BlueEagle> thread: Well, if you can make it work in console you should be able to make it work in X. Now, since tpconfig detects that it is a device it probably is so. The best guess I've got is that it's been moved in the /dev tree.
<trigg> Bartimaeus: you have the tar.gz file, right?
<Bartimaeus> trigg, no the bin
<BlueEagle> thread: If you've already tried other possible devices there please tell me now. If not please tell me that you don't appreciate my attempts to help you.
<Bartimaeus> trigg, is that bad?
<lgc> trigg,  can I ask you some more?
<trigg> Bartimaeus: no that's fine, use the bin file
<BlueEagle> jees.
<trigg> lgc: go ahead
<Fyawerx> hmm, well, think im all upgraded
<epiloc> crimsun: can you help me set up a basic dhcp server?
<epiloc> im looking through the dhcp.conf file
<Bartimaeus> trigg, it gave me "bash: make-jpkg: command not found
<thread> BlueEagle: I've tried /dev/input/mice .... cat /dev/psaux does produce output when I move my touchpad
<thread> BlueEagle: there just seems to be something wrong with x's ability to properly identify my touchpad
<thread> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 2 nodes)
<thread> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<thread> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<nixiac> qt2: Didja see auto or noauto, in your fstab for the /media/cdrom0 ?
<trigg> Bartimaeus: apt-get install java-package
<benkong2> I got a beagle setup problem can someone tell me what this means? http://pastebin.com/376366
<lgc> trigg,  why is it that, during the install I saw gcc and g++ flash before my eyes (which means they were being installed) but they are nowhere to be found!
<Bartimaeus> trigg, ok
<BlueEagle> thread: Well, try using a generic driver for it in xorg.conf
<qt2> nixiac: noauto.
<trigg> lgc: not sure - try installing build-essential
<thread> BlueEagle: what you mean? my touchpad is working right now... I want to use the synaptics driver
<qt2> nixiac: let me guess, that's the problem? :P
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<qt2> nixiac: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660     ro,user,noauto                    0   0
<qt2> nixiac: to be precise
<lgc> trigg, apt-get install build-essential?
<crimsun> epiloc, apt-get install dhcp3-server
<trigg> lgc: yep, should work
<BlueEagle> thread: I see. This is a kernel driver, right?
<Penguin> what a support in here, and I was amezed by the forum, this is really a dream or what ^^
<thread> BlueEagle: the synaptics_drv.o of which I speak came with x, and resides in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input
<epiloc> crimsun: done
<crimsun> thread, did it work under Hoary?
<vcg3rd> Wierd bootloader issue. Installed 5.04 on hdb1.  It recognized Mepis on hdb3 as Debian 3.1 when installing Grub.  Yet when I finish the install it list hdb3 as memtest in menu and if I click it it actually starts a memtest, but Mepis is still there on hdb3
<thread> crimsun: yes it did
<nixiac> Crimsun:  My kernel seems to have updated to 2.6.10-2-k7, this is good? and, it is HOARY?
<crimsun> epiloc, now modify the conffile
* linner is back (gone 01:00:12)
<linner> trigg:  may I pm you?
<crimsun> nixiac, no.
<lgc> trigg, it's ticking...done! g++ works already. But what's the magic? What packages were built?
<epiloc> crimsun: yes, this is the confusing part
<crimsun> nixiac, Hoary has 2.6.10-5-k7
<nixiac> qt2, ever used VI to edit a file?
<qt2> nixiac: nope, i've only used nano...
<crimsun> epiloc, what's confusing?
<trigg> linner, sure, lgc, what packages are you trying to build?
<epiloc> crimsun: want me to paste what i have in the dhcpd.conf so far?
<Bartimaeus> trigg, im sorry, but what do i do when ive done that? make-jpkg file?
<crimsun> epiloc, I thought you already pasted it
<cr4x0r> i have a question...when ubuntu 5.10 is released is there a way to apt-get upgrade to the new system or is it better to use the cd?
<epiloc> crimsun: yes, but it did not work
<thread> I'm so stumped on this. I upgraded to breezy earlier today, and I've been bangin my head about this touchpad issue for hours
<epiloc> crimsun: i need to establish the subnet, range etc...
<crimsun> cr4x0r, using apt-get/aptitude/synaptic will do the same thing installing from a CD will
<trigg> Bartimaeus: you should have a new .deb file
<nixiac> I do not know nano, but, use what ever is cool for lyou, to edit your etc/fstab and change to 'auto'...
<Bartimaeus> trigg, where?
<epiloc> crimsun: not sure exactly how to do this but slowly hacking away at it
<trigg> Bartimaeus: in the directory that you are in.
<lgc> trigg, I got g** working, thanks, but I don't know what does "build-essential" comprise.
<sorush20> how do I restart my hotplug system just the printing part not any other part
<Bartimaeus> trigg, and do i replace file with anything?
<cr4x0r> crimsun: i just have to change the repositories?
<crimsun> epiloc, what you pasted at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2597 is sufficient
<crimsun> cr4x0r, if you're running warty or hoary now, yes.
<trigg> lgc: it's a meta-package - not sure what all it contains
<cr4x0r> crimsun: ok, thank you
<evian> tylo and crimsun: I went into the volume control and unmuted the microphone, now I can hear everything I speak echoed to me (with no app like skype even running.) And I can hear beeps in the terminal.
<lgc> trigg, hmmm...
<trigg> Bartimaeus: sud dpkg -i jre_1.5.deb  (or whatever it is called)
<evian> if I pull out the headset I get feedback
<nixiac> qt2:  BEFORE we edit a file, especially the FSTAB, we do a back up of it, so we can repair back to a bootable stage... I once accidently removed the first letter of the first sentence, and got lost in confused swampiness...
<Bartimaeus> ok
<trigg> lgc: apt-cache showpkg build-essential
<crimsun> evian, so mute the mic.
<qt2> nixiac: i know about backing up...
<lgc> trigg, let me see...
<evian> crimsun, that doesn't stop it
<nixiac> qt2: you ain't no nub... or, you slept in a Residence Inn last nite...
<qt2> nixiac: i know the basics. :
<qt2> :P
<trigg> Bartimaeus: that should have been sudo, not sud ;)
<crimsun> evian, paste output from the following onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl: cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer
<nixiac> qt2: I once know trhe basics, but, amd aging and seem to have misplaced them...
<lgc> trigg, it seems to be just C-related stuff.
<Knelix> The window menu icon for panel is too small.. it doesn't scale up like the rest of the icons...
<Bartimaeus> trigg, ya, i figured
<qt2> nixiac: heh.
<evian> crimsun: ok but give me a minute..
<lgc> trigg, are you running Breezy?
<Bartimaeus> trigg, it gives me"dpkg: error processing jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.deb (--install):
<Bartimaeus>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Bartimaeus> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Bartimaeus>  jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.deb
<Bartimaeus> "
<trigg> lgc: look at the reverse dependcies . . . and yes, running Breezy
<epiloc> crimsun: what must i do to start the dhcp server?  my machine still isnt grabbing an IP
<packman_e> hello all
<linner> hey guys, now I have a question... I've tried installing the NDISwrapper for my (don't pull your hair out now) broadcom wlan for my Compaq V2000Z.  I've been following the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper and am stuck at line 5.   I don't see the wlan0 in my Sys -> Admin -> Networking spot.
<lgc> trigg, did you have any problem updating?
* os2mac waves
<trigg> Bartimaeus: any other errors?
<linner> where do i go from here?
<Bartimaeus> no
<crimsun> epiloc, it's started when you install it. You need to restart it to apply your modifications.
<trigg> lgc: I did initially, but then after the Preview version came out, it worked fine.
<crimsun> epiloc, you _are_ running the dhcp server on another machine, correct?
<cevizoglu> what is the name for the next ubuntu?
<epiloc> i am running it on this machine
<Bartimaeus> trigg, none
<os2mac> Linner I don't think it will work...
<os2mac> I tried all last night.
<nixiac> linner: you made progress!  an hour ago you were stuck at line 4!  Been there, done that, but, you did it quicker!
<linner> os2mac:  you did????
<crimsun> epiloc, "this" machine being the one you want to install Ubuntu on, or...?
<trigg> Bartimaeus: are you running Breezy?
<linner> nixiac:  *smile*  woo hoo!
<Bartimaeus> no, hoary
<packman_e> hey guys i don't suppose that anyone knows if the repositories in the ubuntuguide is changed or down because i get errors when i try to update them. any ideas please?
<linner> os2mac:  what was your problem?
<trigg> Bartimaeus, hmm, do you have the hoary-backports in your repository list?
<thread> crimsun: do you know anything about synaptic? why might it not work if tpconfig recognizes my synaptic tp just fine?
<epiloc> crimsun: no... 'this' machine as in the one i am talking to you on right now... i am running ubuntu on it already
<linner> nixiac:  did you get it installed?
<jrattner1> is there an "America's Army" ubuntu package?
<os2mac> well I tried to use the appget functions to install NDISwrapper but it only installed the user tools
<cevizoglu> packman_e, if it's down, try using a different mirror
<Bartimaeus> trigg, what are those?
<evian> crimsun: ok I pasted it
<os2mac> it didn't install the kernel portion.
<os2mac> so I could load the driver .inf file but I couldn't use it.
<linner> os2mac:  I think I'm okay on that part.  I'm not sure if it installed the kernel part. I'm not experienced enough to know how to find out.
<lgc> trigg, I ask you that because I first tried to update from Hoary with catastrophic results, and then I tried to install from scratch, with just about the same outcome. I never got past the libgnome-common installation.
<packman_e> cevizoglu, how do i go about that and where do i find them. i am just following the guide
<os2mac> did you try to install the .inf file from the command prompt.
<cevizoglu> !tell packman_e about repositories
<linner> os2mac:  It just dawned on me ... you have the same wlan on a mac???
<linner> os2mac:  yes... and it took it just fine I thought.. per nalioth
<trigg> Bartimaeus: check out this web page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<os2mac> no....
<nixiac> qt2: Funny, I got the DVD from Linux Magazine Issue 53, March 2005, and it had these checkboxes on the install starting script!  When I checked the LAN one, up ca\me a chooice of two forms of networking, and one was NDIS..... and I picked the Other choice!
<cevizoglu> packman_e, what, you mean ubuntuguide?
<os2mac> I am not ON a mac I AM a mac.
<Bartimaeus> trigg, ok
<packman_e> yep
<trigg> lgc: the most recent install cd for Breezy seems to work well.
<crimsun> evian, do you have an ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf ?
<linner> nixiac:  where can i get that magazine????
<cevizoglu> packman_e, it's best not to use ubuntuguide, I hear
<linner> nixiac:  maybe that's what i need
<packman_e> just installed ubuntu 5.04 and going throught the guide
<packman_e> why?
<lgc> trigg, I got it last Friday. Did the ISO image change already?
<benkong2> woopie beagle is working...now to just get the indexing completed. Thanks all
<os2mac> I was able to install the bcmwl5.inf file as well .
<evian> crimsun, yeah I have an /etc/asound.conf as specified by http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&pp=10&highlight=Failed+construct+test+pipeline
<test34-> !tell packman_e about ubuntuguide
<linner> lgc:  there are nightly builds
<os2mac> but when I went to assign it to the card I couldn't figure out what the lspcid for the card was.
<trigg> lgc, I don't think so - but I was able to install from it just fine.  maybe you got a corrupted iso. . .
<crimsun> thread, in /proc/bus/input/devices, do you see "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" or "AlpsPS/2 ALPS Touchpad"?
<qt2> nixiac: heh.
<cevizoglu> !tell packman_e about ubuntuguide
<trigg> lgc, I have heard of it happening
<crimsun> evian, kill it
<cevizoglu> oops
<crimsun> then paste the output from amixer
<Bartimaeus> good bye all and thanks for your help
<linuxn00b> guys i need help on running the live version of ubuntu
<nixiac> I get mine at Border's books, but, this is Sept, and that was ISsue for March!  But, might be on Amazon.com, and They sell back issues! here is the URL: http://www.linux-magazine.com
<trigg> lgc, Bartimaeus - okay, all, gotta go - must make dinner later
<lgc> trigg, no. The checksum was right, and I verified it yesterday.
<thread> crimsun: N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<linuxn00b> i keep getting an error trying to load x
* trigg shrugs
<lgc> trigg, thanks and till next time.
<trigg> lgc: later
<linuxn00b> it says "could not be detected!" and "no screens found"
<linner> nixiac:  then if you got it set up.... can you help me??? *wink wink wink*
<linner> :)
<evian> crimsun, ok I removed it, now what? reboot?
<packman_e> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<lgc> linner, are you running Breezy?
<os2mac> yeah can you HELP US?/
<linner> lgc:  yes
<linner> lgc:  on a laptop
<lgc> linner, did you have trouble with libgnome-common?
<nixiac> Linner: The base install, plus the Desktop and Fileserver options, seemed to do all the work!
<linner> lgc:  no the onlyproblems i had was with my ati card... but we got that fixed
<crimsun> evian, no, just paste the output from amixer
<linuxn00b> is there any way for me to install ubuntu and edit the x config file so it'll run my video card?
<linner> nixiac:  I didnt' see anything about desktop and fileserver options in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nixiac> qt2: the Linux - Magazine has three issue subs, starting at any recent issue, it appears!  Or, you can order any archiveed issue, if still in stock....
<evian> crimsun, ok it might be working... at least beep media player started working
<lgc> linner, hmmm. I thought mine was a more popular problem with Breezy.
<evian> crimsun, let me try skype now
<linner> lgc:  it might be... you're talking still about the touch pad right?
<crimsun> thread, lsmod|grep ^evdev
<thread> crimsun: built into the kernel
<jroes> is there any way to make emacs accept pastes from other apps?
<chris_> i need help with my /etc/apt/sources.list in hoary, can anyone tell me what its supposed to look like?
<jroes> I copied something in Firefox and I want to paste it into emacs, but it won't work :/
<linner> lgc:  i was on the phone for a while and wasn't paying much attention to the channel until a few minutes ago
<nixiac> Both Debian, and Ubuntu, that I have installed this past week, about four times each, have an apparently identical install process!
<chris_> (total f'n newbie
<lgc> linner, no. I never had trouble with it.
<HrdwrBoB> nixiac: that's not a coincidence :)
<linner> lgc:  i'm sorry then... what were you referring to?
<jroes> nixiac: Ubuntu is based off of Debian
<crimsun> thread, err, self-compiled kernel?
<thread> crimsun: yes
<lgc> linner, I was saying that I couldn't install Breezy because I never got past libgnome-common
<crimsun> thread, boot into 2.6.12-9.18 and try again
<nixiac> Well, the OTHER 295 distros that are Debian based have all kinds of installers, some thatseem weird!
<epiloc> Starting DHCP server: dhcpd3 failed to start - check syslog for diagnostics.
<linner> lgc:  ok... i'm sorry i misunderstood... yeah which version of breezy do you have?
<thread> crimsun: I tried that
<thread> crimsun: I will do it again, however... brb
<linner> lgc:  i tried the amd64 because I have a turion64 chip... won't fly at all... then i downloaded the i386 version.
<crimsun> thread, is Load "synaptic" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cevizoglu> nixiac, why change the debian installer when it already works?
<crimsun> thread, sorry, Load "synaptics"
<lgc> linner, 5.10 for i386
<linner> lgc:  absolutely no problems minus the ati driver which we fixed with the VESA driver
<linner> lgc:  yeah that's what i'm using
<linner> lgc:  what laptop do you have?
<nixiac> I do know that I am very impressed, having come down the LONG & WINDING ROAD rom some of those, to UBUNTU!
<lgc> linner, I have a Dell Inspiron 6000.
<linner> lgc:  have you been here:  http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<lgc> linner, no. What's there to see?
<bimberi> nixiac: you too :)
<linner> lgc:  here's another one specific for your laptop:  http://clydefrog.plus.com/~rob/inspiron6000.php
<Spermite>  /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.0": No symbols found any ideas how i fix this
<evian> crimsun, it isn't working in skype yet, but maybe it is close. but unfortunately it is time for me to have my weekly skype chat with my sister, so I will have to reboot into windows for that. Thanks for your help, maybe I'll catch you later.
<Fitzsimmons> if I install from the preview release will it just come up to date with the stable release via apt when stable uh... goes stable?
<lgc> linner, I'm looking at it. Interesting...
<linner> lgc:  yeah there are several entries for your model
<nixiac> linner: I thought that the VESA driver is the OLDER video standard, and actully, if I want really good resolution, etc. from a Linux listed peice of video hardware, then, I should use the driver for that piece of listed hardware... such as an Nvidia card driver, instead of the VESA driver, but, mayhap some Xpert can chime in?
<bimberi> Fitzsimmons: yes
<fmasi> how do i instal ooo 1.9.130 ?? in the reps i found only 1.9.73
<linner> nixiac:  I have a very, very new laptop and my particular card.. the ati 200m, can't run anything including a radeon driver... it has to use the VESA
<thread> crimsun: Linux thread 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Sep 26 23:17:39 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<cevizoglu> fmasi, very carefully
<linner> nixiac:  it's not perfect... such as I can't standby or hibernate with out serious problems... but crap, as long as I can run linux instead of windows I'm a happy camper
<Hydrogen> do I need to do any special magic to get a xorg display on :2?
<fmasi> cevizoglu what do you mean by very carefully
<nixiac> bimberi: FreeBSD, Caldera, Storm Linux, and Red Hat 5.1, in 1997... when the Evil Empire strated to flunk out on us... and we started to gather together those 'curbside donations' and cast-offs...
<linner> nixiac:  i just need my wireless card to work so that i can work remotely at my client sitesw
<linner> sites
<epiloc> where is the syslog for DCHP3 ?
<haja> How can I install True Type Fonts in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> epiloc, /var/log/daemon.log
<crimsun> haja, enable multiverse and install msttcorefonts
<haja> thanks
<crimsun> thread, post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cevizoglu> fmasi, hard to explain
<linner> nixiac:  that's why I was asking for your help in getting it up and running
<bimberi> nixiac: :), that's a longer journey than mine - which started in about '99 - RH6
<thread> crimsun: gladly
<shawnz> does anyone have a moto4lin deb?
<thread> crimsun: http://quicken.ath.cx/Xorg.0.log
<fmasi> cevizoglu, is ther enny whay to instal in like i normly instal the 1.9.73 ????
<linner> nixiac:  re: using the VESA driver, do you understand now why it works?
<crimsun> thread, you're using the wrong Synaptics driver
<nixiac> This has a nVidia M64, TNT2, RIVA, 32Mb ram, but, it IS a desktop cobbled together from salvage...  Unfortunately, the 'nVidia card' is actually a version built by Pine (which might have been a garage start-up, in Taiwan...
<thread> crimsun: really??
<bob832> hello everyone . . . just installed ubuntu today and must say that i like it
<thread> crimsun: I thought there was only one
<epiloc> crimsun: any ideas why i cant restart my dhcp server?
<shawnz> bob832, yes, everyone always does
<bimberi> bob832: good to hear :)
<bimberi> read even :P
<crimsun> thread, dpkg -l xorg-driver-synaptics|grep ^ii
<linner> nixiac:  right on... and because it's a desktop already it's an easier workaround :)
<nixiac> linner: yeah, been there. VESA is great for my servers, or, when I don't really know what it is, and the installer selects it forme... anything to get up!
<thread> crimsun: ii  xorg-driver-synaptics 0.14.3+revertedto+0.13.6-0ubuntu3 Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<linner> nixiac:  exactly dude!
* linner will be right back... grabbin' a gin -n tonic
<dave> bob832: installed it a week ago, its great :)
<cevizoglu> fmasi, I'm not experienced enough to answer you on that one, so I won't give you bad advice
<crimsun> thread, and I presume you have Load "synaptics" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nixiac> Gads!  I gotta drink O'Douls, (non-alcoholic- just turned diabetic...)
<bob832> quick question though  :)   is it possible to change it so that the master volumn control up by the clock controls the PCM volumn?
<crimsun> thread, dpkg seems to be saying the right thing
<fmasi> cevizoglu , whith ooo do you have ?
<cevizoglu> cevizoglu, which what?
<cevizoglu> oops
<crimsun> bob832, right-click > Preferences
<cevizoglu> s/cevizoglu/fmasi
<bimberi> bob832: right-click on the control and select preferences
<thread> crimsun: in the Modules section? I didn't have to do that before
<crimsun> thread, just check if it's present
<shawnz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2599 << Any idea what is going wrong there?
<cafuego_> bob832: What happened to the other 830?
<lgc> linner, it seems this guy tweaked everything to get his lap working. I'm lucky in that almost everything seems to work, except for the "eject" key and the multimedia buttons. But I don't think he addresses this. There's someoneelse who does, though.
<thread> crimsun: no, I don't have a Load "synaptics"
<crimsun> thread, (it should be)
<bob832> that simple huh?  i thought i would be editing files and such
<SuperLag> Any of you guys had issues just doing s/hoary/breezy in sources.list and upgrading that way?
<bob832> cafuego:  the number is the time when i first registered my irc nick  :-)
<cevizoglu> fmasi, I recommend you find some info on how to create your own package from a source build, etc.
<fmasi> cevizoglu ok
<thread> crimsun: only the mouse device's section has Driver "synaptics"
<cevizoglu> fmasi, if you can't find a .deb which works
<cafuego_> bbo830: Thursday 01 January, 1970 10:13:52?
<bob832> thanks for the help, that did it
<crimsun> thread, hmm, that should suffice
<thread> crimsun: what were you saying about a wrong driver?
<linner> lgc: yeah.... there are a LOT of other posts for your model... check 'em out... there's bound to be a solution
<thread> crimsun: there is only one synaptics driver
<thread> crimsun: and it's not detecting my touchpad
* linner ahhh... refreshing... nothing like an ole GnT in the summer time :)
<lgc> linner, I hope so. But I still hope the issue gets solved once the official Breezy release is made.
<bob832> i must say (not bashing here) but for the past several months i've been using fedora and i cannot believe how easy that was to change the volumn control
<nixiac> On my third session of "Law and Order on the cable, here, and have three other computers to look at, so gotta go and play with them,, also have 15 to assemble, trying to finish my Beowulf Cluster... then, rewire the house for lthe new power drain..."
<crimsun> thread, there's a separate, newer one that caused problems and was reverted.
<lgc> linner, that is, if it is an issue, at all...
<crimsun> thread, hence the package version
<Earthen> I got a problem! I rebooted into windows (duel boot) just to get something (first time in weeks) and when i rebooted back into Ubuntu, now there is something using 100% of my CPU every 3-4 seconds for about a second! anyone have any idea's please
<linner> lgc:  you're not the only one dude... I've got problems with my time clock, my wlan, and watching multimedia... so I'm lookin' for some serious resolution too
<thread> crimsun: right... the name of the package I have says 'reverted' as you say
<linner> lgc:  if you have it, it's an issue
<epiloc> sweet!, dhcp finally workin!  on to a new error :(
<cafuego_> Earthen: run 'top' to see what it is.
<Earthen> cafuego, what is top
<bimberi> bob832: i'd love to be able to assure that all tweaks are that easy :)
<cafuego_> Earthen: Something you should run.
<cafuego_> (See man top)
<lgc> linner, but only if many have the same problem does the problem get addressed...
<cevizoglu> #join mac
<linner> lgc:  right now i see only one drawback to linux as opposed to windows... drivers.... that's it.......... the program subsitutions, imho, are superior to most of the win commercial ver.... and the stability without question is superior to all other OS's I've used
<cevizoglu> oops
<cafuego_> lgc: No, only if a bug is filed.
<bob832> i sure there are more diffcult ones but i'm surprised how easy that one was   lol
<nixiac> On my third session of "Law and Order on the cable, here, and have three other computers to look at, so gotta go and play with them,, also have 15 to assemble, trying to finish my Beowulf Cluster... then, rewire the house for lthe new power drain..."ps"
<Earthen> cafuego, man i'm running system monitor and it looks like a heart beat monitor
<linner> lgc:  not necessarily... i understand developers visit this channel too and note problems that have yet to be resolved...
<nixiac> hey, try 'ps' besides "top"
<linner> cafuego:  hello :)
<locomorto> linner: that and games
<cafuego_> bob832: The aim of Ubuntu is to make Linux a decent desktop system, for end users. So if there *is* anything that's not easy, it should be addressed and *made* easy.
<locomorto> linner: there are a few good ones
<bob832> i'm attempting to switch over to linux from windows and right now, i'm just trying out different "flavors" of linux
<cafuego_> linner: morning
<locomorto> linner: but overall theres not a huge selection
<bob832> cafuego:  glad to hear it
<hyperactivecrond> bob832, use ubuntu :)
<linner> locomorto:  i'm not a gamer :(
<lgc> linner, that's right. But my Win-doze purrs like a kitty, and my Linux has frozen my lap a few tens of times...
<locomorto> linner: really?
<locomorto> linner: then love linux
<bob832> so far, i'm really loving it
<cafuego_> bob832: SO if you ome across something that ought be easy when it's not, file a bug on the package :-)
* linner will be right back
<locomorto> bob832: do what I do
<bob832> and i have only had it on my systme for a few hours
<locomorto> bob832: Burn the windows CDs and Box
<Earthen> cafuego, it says Xorg using about 17% thats it
<cevizoglu> lgc: do you mean windows makes your laptop too hot? lol
<hyperactivecrond> bob832, http://eedok.voidofmind.com/linux/chooser.html
<othernoob> cafuego_: is that what bug reports are there for these days?
<lgc> cafuego, are you talking bugzilla?
<cafuego_> bob832: Next month, when you can upgrade to breezy, you'll find a lot of additions that make life easier.
<cafuego_> lgc: yep
<shawnz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2599 << Any idea what is going wrong there?
<othernoob> cafuego_: i'm sure people will appreciate bug reports on how people are too dumb to use something....
<cafuego_> othernoob: Bugs can have a 'wishlist' status. If a developer isn't told what the user wants from their software, it will probably never get done, eh?
<nixiac> bob832: Most of lus who aren't programmers, and prolly a few of them too, did what you are doing... but, with 387 Different Open Source distros monitored by Distrowatch.com, I found that it wasthree years before I got HERE, to ubuntu.
<othernoob> cafuego_: that's what feedback is for, not bugreports..
<cafuego_> othernoob: There is a difference between users being too dumb and software being too convoluted.
<sagarp> when i use GDM, my scrollwheel/sidebuttons get confused...but when i do startx, the ywork fine...i tried with zaxismapping set to "4 5" and also with "6 7" and in GDM, they both dont work right
<cafuego_> othernoob: No, that's what wishlist bugs are for.
<bob832> hyperactivecrond:  went through the chooser, and ubtuntu came up first  lol
<locomorto> shawnz: its looks like your using the Qt4 not Qt3 headers
<crimsun> thread, sounds like you've been bitten by http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15182
<donsmith> quick question
<Earthen> cafuego, any more idea's
<hyperactivecrond> bob832, it always does scroll down
<lgc> cevizoglu, I haven't used my Win-doze that much. I only use it to watch the MediaPlayer...:) (On Linux I haven't been able. The Totem does't seem to work with anything)..
<haja> After installing msttcorefonts, how can I add my own fonts? Do I just put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts?
<bob832> oh
<othernoob> cafuego_: either way, quite a way to tell a non-linux user what to do when he encounters problems..
<cafuego_> Earthen: Nothing showed? Is there a cd or dvd in your drive?
<donsmith> when I'm trying to update with synaptic it freezes on configuring packages, I think it's stuck on the x packages
<bob832> ubtuntu is the second distro i've tried from the linux world
<linner> locomorto:  yeah, I'm sorry I'm back... had a phone call
<shawnz> locomorto, so how do I get it to work right is the question? =p
<Earthen> cafuego_, no no cd's or dvd's
<locomorto> cafuego_: sudo fdisk -l?
<cevizoglu> lgc: you have to install a multitude of codecs until it works  :(
<pschulz01> Greetings.. can anyone explain to me the best way of using a new version 'autoconf and friends under Ubuntu?
<cafuego_> othernoob: No, that's not what it is about. The user can be helped here, but they can ALSO be told that if they'd like the software to work differnetly, they should tell the developer.
<locomorto> shawnz: get rid of the Qt4-dev files and ensure you have the Qt3-devs
<shawnz> ok
<haja> After installing msttcorefonts, how can I add my own fonts? Do I just put them in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts?
<malik> mh. i need gthread-2.0. cant find the corresponding package. any hints?
<lgc> cevizoglu, isn't there an easier way?
<cafuego_> haja: mkdir ~/.fonts; the copy the .ttf files to there.
<linner> lgc:  I understand about the freezing... it took a solid 7 days for me to get ubuntu on my laptop.... and really, I was working like 16 hours a day on it... so you have to be determined and realize the FIXES ARE OUT THERE... so keep pluggin' away if you really want it.
<Earthen> cafuego_, Xorg is going up and down from about 15% - 30% that about it
<TedytuF> cada canal que abre, ta abrindo uma nova janela como conserto isso??
<linner> cafuego:  i'm sure you suspected this... but my time is still off :(
<cafuego_> haja: and run "xset fp rehash: to make the fonts available.
<thread> crimsun: nice! ... he explains a solution, I'm gonna follow it right now and let you know how it goes
<cafuego_> linner: Did you do the crontab thing?
<The_Vox> haja: stick them in ~/.fonts and it'll work for that one user.
<cevizoglu> lgc: it's not too hard, just a few searches and apt-gets
<epiloc> crimsun: TFTP error - file not found
<linner> cafuego:  crontab???
<pschulz01> I'm looking am looking at writing some software and 'automake' is at version 1.4-p6. There is a version 1.9 available.
<crimsun> epiloc, that means you didn't configure the pxe files correctly
<donsmith> when I'm trying to update breezy with synaptic it freezes on configuring packages, I think it's stuck on the x packages
<TedytuF> cada canal que abre, ta abrindo uma nova janela como conserto isso??
<Earthen> cafuego_ is there a way to make it update faster
<lgc> linner, I love Linux already.  The only other use for Win-doze I had is to write letters with Word (and that was before Open Office).
<cafuego_> linner: Ok, remove ntp-simple. We'll add a call to 'ntpdate' in cron, so it runs every 30 minutes.
<crimsun> pschulz01, so aptitude install automake1.9
<cevizoglu> lgc, mplayer works better for avi's though IMO
<os2mac> WHOOT wlann working
<hyperactivecrond> TedytuF, /join #ubuntu-es
<pschulz01> OK.. done that..
<linner> cafuego:  oh thank you!
<cafuego_> Earthen: top can only do once a second, afaik.
<locomorto> cevizoglu: vlc pwns mplayer
<linner> lgc:  I'm so happy to hear that!
<The_Vox> hyperactivecrond: that's not spanish, it's portuguese, I think :)
<jrattner1> Why isnt Banshee available in hoary
<os2mac> so is there a way to save my config in Ubuntu like in Knoppix.... to a thumb drive
<cafuego_> linner: After you remove ntp-simple, run 'sudo crontab -e' - that will open up root's crontab file.
<haja> thanks
<linner> lgc:  I'm already installing Breezy on 4 other computers this week... It's an easy sell!
<locomorto> lgc: have you tried openoffice 2?
<nomasteryoda> linner, sweet
<lgc> linner, I come from the pre-linux era.
<locomorto> lgc: I find its really much much better then 1
<hyperactivecrond> TedytuF, hablas inglais?
<Earthen> cafuego_ ok dam what is doing it then, making my computer pause every few seconds even when i'm typing it stops
<linner> cafuego:  forgive me... I don't know how to remove ntp-simple
<linner> nomasteryoda:  :)  that's what I thought :)
<cevizoglu> locomorto, vlc won't install on my ubuntu breezy ppc....
<linner> lgc:  you do?
<cafuego_> Earthen: I don't know.
<lgc> locomorto, I haven't is the apt update available?
<linner> lgc:  very, VERY cool :)
<epiloc> crimsun: I configured them exactly how the wiki told me to
<nomasteryoda> linner, i have breezy on 4 systems too
<nomasteryoda> for me that is
<cafuego_> linner: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge ntp-simple'  (or use synaptic)
<linner> nomasteryoda:  these are for other people
<linner> cafuego:  ok
<nomasteryoda> and have helped get friends up with it too
<pschulz01> crimsun: I now need to set some environment variables for 'autoreconf', but I still get erros with aclocal macros.
<Earthen> cafuego_ this only happend after i boot into windows XP
<othernoob> does anyone know of a mpc plugin for amarok?
<os2mac> anyone....
<cafuego_> Earthen: Is there anything in 'dmesg' ?
<nomasteryoda> one has brand new laptop with the snd-isa-intel sound driver issue... halts on booting
<os2mac> saving config? like on Knoppix?
<crimsun> epiloc, you can't follow the wiki _exactly_
<linner> cafuego:  ok it's done
<os2mac> on the Ubuntu Live
<crimsun> epiloc, a lot of things have changed
<cafuego_> linner: Right, now 'sudo crontab -e'
<linner> ok
<crimsun> epiloc, that's why I said the basics on that wiki page are helpful, not the wiki page verbatim
<epiloc> crimsun: oh, well what needs to change?  im so close...
<linner> cafuego:  it's an empty file
<bob832> got another question:  trying to mount a ntfs partition and when i did sudo mkdir /media/windows , i got this error:  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 27 12:44:33 2005
<bob832>      i recently changed the time in the clock, could that have something to do with it/
<locomorto> lgc: apt update?
<cafuego_> linner: And type the following, minus the quotes: "*/30 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<Jack_B> how should i go about converting wma's to mp3 on ubuntu ?
<DonL> A simple apt-cache unmet has just shown me the pages of problems from my attempted Breezy update.
<nomasteryoda> if developers could put the new alsa drivers or a workaround , many more people would be able to  use Ubuntu ..
<Earthen> cafuego_ when i run that it says failed, port 3 disabled
<linner> cafuego:  inside the empty file?
<locomorto> lgc: It wont come in if your on hoary by just apt-get upgrade
<lgc> locomorto, I mean an update through apt-get install.
<crimsun> nomasteryoda, hmm?
<cafuego_> linner: yep.
<linner> cafuego:  done
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, there is a bug report on the site
<locomorto> lgc: theres some in the hoary repos, but there very old
<crimsun> nomasteryoda, we _can't_ just shove in newer ALSA drivers. I've been banging my head against it for weeks.
<Jack_B> hey guys, how should i go about converting wma to mp3 on hoary?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> i know
<linner> cafuego:  may i change the 30 minutes to 5 minutes?  It seems to get VERY off after 30 minutes
<os2mac> linner did you get it working?
<cafuego_> linner: That will make the crond aemin run the ntpdate command every  x:00 and x:30 minutes.
<cafuego_> linner: See how it runs first, then maybe try 15 or 10.
<linner> cafuego:  ok
<linner> cafuego:  will do
<linner> os2mac:  which one?
<linner> :)
<crimsun> nomasteryoda, I have to forwardport a change applied against 1.0.9b against our kernel, which is 1.0.9+cvs
<os2mac> wlan
<Earthen> cafuego_, then i get a hole lot of hub 5-4:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 3 disabled
<lgc> locomorto, it's about time OOo V2 is available through apt-get!
<cafuego_> linner: Now run 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org' by hand.
<linner> ok
<nomasteryoda> oh... ic
<cafuego_> Earthen: Any weird usb devices plugged in?
<epiloc> crimsun: I understand... if you were starting off at that wiki, what would you do diferently?
<linner> cafuego:  done
<cafuego_> linner: Cross yer fingers and wait an hour ;-)
<packman_e> hey anyone using uvuntu 5.10
<linner> cafuego:  I spoke with Nalioth.  May I PM you?
<linner> cafuego:  ok :)
<linner> cafuego:  will do
<csthepoet> hey room
<cafuego_> linner: Yeah ok.
<locomorto> lgc: Hoary is frozen
<os2mac> Linner did you get your wlan working?
<locomorto> lgc: eg: no updates are made so it doesn't get instable
<lgc> locomorto, what do you mean? No bugfixes?
<locomorto> unstable*
<Earthen> cafuego_ I have a few USB things pluged in yes, mouse,joystick,Palm,sidewinder,and belcon speed pad
<locomorto> only security fixes generally
<thread> crimsun: that guy's solution worked like a charm. Thank you so much for finding that. I did a lot of surfing around the forums and such but didn't manage to fall upon that page. THANKS!
<crimsun> thread, np
<locomorto> bugfixes can create more bugs
<Earthen> cafuego_ none of witch gave me problems before
<megamanx2005> what new features is breezy badger going to have
<crimsun> epiloc, which set of images are you using?
<cafuego_> Earthen: yeah, it would seem odd that they could slow down the machine.
<linner> os2mac:  I haven't gotten that far yet
<locomorto> There is a guide on the forum how to get newer version of OO2
<cafuego_> Earthen: Did you install updates (new kernel?) before booting windows?
<os2mac> I got mine working just now ( I am on it right now) I may have a couple of tips....
<linner> os2mac:  I didn't want to bombard the channel with too many of my problems since there are so may people in here who need help too.  Immediately, I needed to get my system clock running as nearly everything I do is time dependant.
<Earthen> cafuego_ mmmm I'm not sure but i think that i may have did an update last night but i booted intolinux earler today and no problems
<linner> os2mac:  oh dude.. do share ;)
<DonL> crimsun, you've helped me lots of times before. My attempted upgrade to Breezy from Hoary was a disaster. Fortunately I have a spare drive and I installed Warty on it for now. Should I wait and every now and then apt-get update, and install, or wait for the real thing and just install?
<os2mac> first of all you are using a broadcom wlan card right?
<linner> os2mac:  absolutely
<os2mac> what .inf file?
<linner> let me go check
<os2mac> name and size please
<linner> hold on a sec os2mac
<linner> os2mac:  size of what?
<os2mac> the .inf file
<linner> os2mac:  ok
<linner> os2mac:  hold on just a sec
<os2mac> the one I am using is bcmwl5.inf
<crimsun> DonL, hmm? You installed Warty?
<os2mac> and it's 17742
<linner> os2mac:  I'm using bcmwl5.inf
<DonL> crimsun, on another spare drive. Actually, I forgot how simple and good it works
<linner> os2mac:  and it's 1.2mb
<linner> os2mac:  big difference
<DonL> crimsun, it's the only actual ubuntu cd I have
<Earthen> cafuego_ I've seemed to have found it, I think it was 3ddesktop I killed it and it sems fine now, maybe something to do with my ATI drivers maybe
<linner> os2mac:  where did you get your driver?
<os2mac> what is the data on the file?
<crimsun> DonL, you can dist-upgrade from Warty to Hoary at least
<crimsun> DonL, how was the dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy a disaster?
<DonL> crimsun, that's what I did before.
<DonL> crimsun, pages of unmet dependencies
<os2mac> I did a search on my harddrive for it. I am running the LIVE version of Ubuntu
<DonL> No X
<linner> os2mac:  you're going to have to be specific... i don't know how to obtain the data... do i justopen it with texteditor?
<linner> os2mac:  ok.... that might make a difference
<DonL> crimsun, I can see all my files but have no gui
<linner> os2mac:  i have it INSTALLED
<os2mac> what directory was it in?
<tonkar> hi all! have you any idea why after an upgrade my xserver is desconfigured?
<epiloc> tftpd file not found....
<epiloc> im stuck
<epiloc> :(
<DonL> crimsun, seems the biggest culprit is libfooc0depending on libmp4v2-0, not installed
<tonkar> and how to solve this problem? "no screen found" (an nvidia)
<linner> os2mac:  in my home
<os2mac> Linner what I am looking for is the file info.
<Earthen> cafuego_ thanks for you help good night
<os2mac> the filesize and date of the bcmwl5.inf file that you loaded into ndiskwrapper.
<linner> os2mac: ok
<tonkar> maybe an dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<os2mac> you should be able to get that by going to the directory that the file is located in and doing ls -al
<linner> ok
<linner> os2mac:  let me get terminal up
<os2mac> I knew what the file name was when I attached it the first time... just didn't know which to pick... I have serveral versions of that file on my harddrive.
<crimsun> DonL, X Window System doesn't work?
<linner> os2mac:  this is what terminal says:  -rw-r--r--  1 kelley kelley 1206158 2004-02-07 15:56 /home/kelley/Downloads/bcmwl5.inf
<os2mac> I just chose one after another until it worked.
<DonL> crimsun, maybe the suggested repositories I copied weren't complete. Maybe I'm missing something. Do you know of another set of repositories? No. I can't get X to work
<tonkar> i too
<epiloc> can I set up a dhcp server and tftp server to handle pxe boot requests... can i give the machine a windows boot image?
<linner> os2mac:  see i don't know that this doesn't work...
<tonkar> me too :P
<os2mac> that is a much newer file than mine...
<DonL> crimsun, xinit fails
<linner> os2mac:  it's a beta file
<tonkar> that after an update
<os2mac> I am using an older version of the file.
<linner> os2mac:  tell me where to get what you have?
<os2mac> -r--------  1 root root   17742 2003-06-13 21:37 bcmwl5.inf
<linner> os2mac:  i see
<linner> os2mac:  so where can i down load it?
<crimsun> DonL, you shouldn't have to add any external repositories. What were you using that required external repos?
<os2mac> this is a compaq correct?
<linner> os2mac:  yes
<os2mac> are you running the live version?
<linner> no... it's installed
<os2mac> of Ubuntu
<os2mac> ahhh
<linner> ubuntu yes
<os2mac> lemme see if I can find a spot on the internet to get that file
<linner> ok thank you so much
* linner will be right back... need food :)
<tonkar> wich is the command to reconfigure my xserver?
<Rumrunner> does ubuntu support wpa2?
<phlaegel> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DonL> crimsun, instead of changing "hoary" to "breezy" I copied a suggested repository and dumped my old one. I've done that before without problems
<hyperactivecrond> how do you get rid of ubuntu-desktop and everything it provided when you install it?
<hyperactivecrond> installed~
<tonkar> thanks ;)
<Rumrunner> does ubuntu support wpa2?
<os2mac> http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<os2mac> that is the same file size....
<os2mac> try that one.
<SuperLag> Any of you guys had issues just doing s/hoary/breezy in sources.list and upgrading that way?
<dooglus> SuperLag: I did
<DonL> SuperLag, perhaps that works, my way (for me) didn't
<os2mac> Is there anyway in Ubuntu Live to save the settings to a thumb drive for bootup later
<dooglus> SuperLag: something about unterminated `s' command
<atty> hi. i did open synaptic package manager and search for sun-j2re1.5
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> having a prob with lilo+devmapper
<jmg> Ubuntu Wiki
<jmg> 
<jmg> fullsearch180 lilo Titles Text
<jmg> 
<jmg> Cartel
<jmg> 
<jmg> UserPreferences
<jmg> 
<crimsun> DonL, it's best to dist-upgrade with _only_ the Ubuntu repos
<jmg> Help
<jmg> 
<jmg> 
<jmg> 
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jmg> Ubuntu
<atty> during i mark it inform not authenticated? should i proceed or need to do anything?
<DonL> crimsun, I've got a functioning Warty system happening now which will serve me well for a few weeks. Maybe I'll just wait and see if things fix themselves.
<jmg> Community
<jmg> Support
<jmg> Partners
<jmg> Wiki
<jmg> Planet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<jmg> 
<jmg> 
<jmg> KubuntuPackagingGuide
<jmg> 
<jmg> RestrictedFormats
<spindley> uh
<jmg> 
<jmg> WPAHowto
<jmg> 
<jmg> ItalianEnab...deon(fglrx)
<jmg> 
<jmg> RecentChanges
<jmg> 
<jmg> FindPage
<jmg> 
<jmg> Edit
<jmg> 
<jmg> Show Changes
<jmg> 
<jmg> Get Info
<atty> can u help me _jason?
<jmg> 
<jmg> Subscribe
<jmg> 
<jmg> 
<jmg>   show
<jmg> 
<jmg> 
<_jason> atty: whats the problem?
<DonL> crimsun, yes. I know that now. That's what I've been sticking to for many months. There were some other things hanging around in my system before I knew that though
<jmg> Title Search: "lilo"
<atty> hi. i did open synaptic package manager and search for sun-j2re1.5
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@shinobi.thoughtcrime.org.nz]  by crimsun
<atty> during i mark it inform not authenticated? should i proceed or need to do anything?
<atty> should i proceed?
<crimsun> jmg, please don't flood
<moparfan90> hello im trying to play thig game paintball an the mouse is all messed up. right away the mouse looks stright up and won   move down and its not inverte or anything????
<_jason> atty: what repos are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@shinobi.thoughtcrime.org.nz]  by crimsun
<_jason> atty: it just means its not the official ubuntu repo
<atty> i'm not sure... but i did follow ur instruction yesterday
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<jmg> thanks...
<jmg> sorry about that breif disruption ladies and gentlemen
<StR_breezy_kde35> Hi all
<atty> so can i proceed _jason?
<jmg> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2600
<_jason> atty: yes, I am using that package right now
<atty> ok
<atty> i will do it now
<atty> be right back
<linner> os2mac:  ok i'm back... let me scroll up
<epiloc> does anyone know how I can install windows xp on a machine via network from my ubuntu machine?
<atty> how can we know either we are using Breezy or Hoary?
<atty> what the different between Breezy & Hoary?
<benplaut> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<benplaut> bleh
<linner> os2mac:  ok.... i have it saved now
<spindley> epiloc, i don't think you can do a network install with windows
<benplaut> !bad bot
<ubotu> bad benplaut!
<DonL> crimsun, the suggested repos I got were of Ubuntu's site, so I trust them. Maybe my old crap in here is upsetting some of the new stuff. I may use the time between now and the official release to get as much important stuff off my system as possible and then do a total re-install of Breezy.
<jsubl2> atty: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Sionide> atty
<Sionide> Use the command:
<Sionide> $cat /etc/issue
<os2mac> also when you do the ndiswrapper -i and the modprob ndiswrapper do it as root.
<atty> ok. i'm reading ubotu web given
<linner> os2mac:  ok... what's the difference between sudo and su?
<os2mac> good question ... I have never used sudo.... I am an old geek....
<os2mac> I have always used su.
<linner> os2mac:  ahhh :)
<_jason> what does su do :o
<linner> os2mac:  okey dokey ... I'll do what you say... :)
<os2mac> switch user.
<linner> _jason:  it gives you access to the root
<_jason> oh I see
<atty> still i dont understand. is it breezy more good that hoary?
<_jason> linner: so just like root terminal?
<os2mac> yes similiar
<DonL> but then it reverts in case you forget to
<linner> _jason:  I believe so
<Hobbsee> atty: it's newer, but it's still in beta
<spindley> i think sudo allows you maintain as root without actually setting a root password
<linner> _jason:  it's a safety measure - what DonL said
<misfit_toy> yay, latest update on breezy fixes beagle, this is cool stuff.
<spindley> sort of..
<atty> beta?? i think i'll stick to hoary
<atty> :))
<DonL> yes, linner, I like it for that
<moparfan90> i am playing digital paintball and my mouse is messed up anyone know how i can ficx it??
<linner> DonL:  me too :)
* misfit_toy tips hat to DEV's 
<Hobbsee> atty: good idea - the best bet is to reinstall...i screwed my system yesterday with it
<cafuego_> misfit_toy: When? my beagle is segfaulting all over the shop.
<os2mac> spindley he is using an installed version.
<atty> lol
<spindley> oh
<misfit_toy> cafuego, as of about an hour ago
<cafuego_> Or dop i need to delete indexen?
<os2mac> so he probably needs to set a root pwd
<atty> i'm satisfied with ubuntu
<linner> os2mac:  I'm a she... :)
<atty> compare to fedora and suse
<_jason> linner: so su uses the root password and won't work unless you set one?
<atty> easy
<atty> simple
<os2mac> sorry....
<os2mac> :(
<Hobbsee> yay...another she!
<linner> os2mac:  it's ok.. i get it all the time
<Hobbsee> linner: yes, i'm not surprised
<os2mac> my humble apologies....
<os2mac> it was wrong for me to assume.
<spindley> _jason, su means 'switch user'
<linner> Hobbsee:  why do you say that?
<linner> spindley:  i thought it meant "super user"
<Hobbsee> linner: well there seem to be very few women on there, so i assume all the women get that
<_jason> spindley:  su just prompts me for a password, which I am assuming is the root one since mine doesn't work like with sudo
<linner> Hobbsee:  ahhh I see :)
<Hobbsee> linner: i didnt mean that you sound male or anything :P
<Hobbsee> linner: really i didnt lol
<os2mac> nor did I...
<spindley> linner, nah you can 'su <another_user>
<spindley> '
<linner> Hobbsee:  no, I didn't take it that way... just was curious :)
<Hobbsee> although we dont really have female usernames
<linner> spindley:  ahhh
<_jason> spindley:  oh
<spindley> 'su -' will switch to root
<DonL> Well, it's been a pleasure. Must go for now. Thanks for all the help!
<spindley> with the pass of course :)
<linner> Hobbsee:  neither do i.. and i did that on purpose to be taken seriously :)
<Hobbsee> linner: it's still early in the morning - not enough coke had yet
<linner> Hobbsee:  where are you?
<Mrono> hi
<Hobbsee> linner: true, Australia
<linner> Hobbsee:  oh okay :)
<os2mac> how's it going Linner?
<Mrono> anyone here who could help me with an install problem for 5.04
<linner> os2mac:  i haven't done it yet... have a few PMs to attend to
<linner> os2mac:  give me like 5 minutes.... is that ok?
<os2mac> yeah no worries.. you want me to hang out and wait?
<Mrono> ello?
<misfit_toy> cafuego, now if only luminocity would be built quickly into breezy final I would shit a brick right here and now.
<Hobbsee> hey Mrono - what's your question
<linner> os2mac:  oh I certainly don't want to monopolize your time
<Hobbsee> then we'll see if anyone can answer it
<linner> os2mac:  if you can that would be awesome
<Mrono> 1. it wont install the rest of the cd
<childe> Hello.
* misfit_toy heads out for a cigar...
<Mrono> 2 it gets to the detecting cd rom and sits at 50%
<os2mac> no worries.. I am happy to have it working on my own distro... .like I said I tried to mess with it for several hours last night and couldn't get it to work correctly...
<childe> Does anybody know when can we get the latest version of Groff in Ubuntu?
<os2mac> I am just happy to pass on the lessons learned.
<os2mac> call it paying the debt.... you gave me the missing piece....
<misfit_toy> oh, quick question, since I"m on 2.6.12-8-386
<misfit_toy> , why don't they have the linux-source for this? only the generic 2.6.12 which won't let nvidia compile!?
<Mrono> any ideas
<linner> os2mac:  ok.... i'm done now with the PMs
<Mrono> it did this to me on another machine
<moparfan90> bye everyone
<os2mac> ok
* misfit_toy watches "motion" grab vid pics from his driveway...
<misfit_toy> damn cats
<linner> os2mac:  so should i follow the same directions minus the step where it points to my jump drive?
<os2mac> I did the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper but ran them as root.
<os2mac> rather than sudo root
<linner> os2mac:  by directions i mean these : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Mrono> anyone have any ideas
<linner> os2mac:  ok
<linner> os2mac:  right on
<linner> os2mac:  i'll try it now
<Hobbsee> Mrono: nope, unless the cd's not spinning quickly enough
<os2mac> also I was actually in the directory where the file was located (not that it should make any difference.
<Mrono> it installed stuf before it stopped at the cd
<Mrono> and it'll run the live just fine
<linner> os2mac:  right got that
<gpd> is there a problem with the nvidia kernel module for breezy with 2.6.12-9?
<cafuego_> gpd: Not as of a few minutes ago on AMD64. Howso?
<misfit_toy> if anyone wants to turn an old webcam into a vid capture device for any reason...http://freshmeat.net/projects/motion/ works great
<gpd> mine does not seem to recognize4 my card
<Mrono> why doesnt the live cd mount existing file systems
<spindley> there's a problem with that stupid nvidia kernel with every kernel with every distro
<cafuego_> gpd: What card?
<gpd> cafuego_: GeForce 6800
<gpd> worked fine under hoary
<cafuego_> gpd: Hmm, odd. No, not a clue.
<RexKwonDo> I'm using the 6800 and mine works fine
<Mrono> well
<Mrono> i gtg
<Mrono> i'll see you guys later
<gpd> do you keep the module in /lib/modules/xxx/volitile?
<linner> os2mac:  it says i have to remove the first file
<linner> os2mac:  how do i do that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<os2mac> hold on a sec
<linner> os2mac:  ok
<bob2> I'd really really not mess in the volatile dir
<bob2> at all, ever
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %brownie17!*@*]  by bob2
<gpd> well the nvidia module is installed in there by apt
<brownie17> bob2, good on you
<os2mac> ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf
<brownie17> can someone tell me what is the name of a good vcd creation software?
<linner> os2mac:  thank you
<os2mac> no worries..
<nomed> hi all
<jmg> device-mapper ioctl cmd 12 failed: No such device or address
<os2mac> for the record... if you run ndiswrapper with no switches it will tell you all that..
<rejden> why there is difference on shipit.ubuntu.com and shipit.ubuntulinux.org?
<nomed> are there the cloop sources in ubuntu?
<bob2> jmg: er
<bob2> jmg: pick one channel
<os2mac> BRB
<RexKwonDo> I have had some crashing with FireFox, so I'm testing out Epiphany.  Is there a way to have a static "search" bubble on the toolbars?
<jmg> [pid 23930]  ioctl(4, DM_TABLE_STATUS, 0x807d378) = -1 ENXIO (No such device or address)
<linner> os2mac:  ok.... i have another question for you when you return
<brownie17> !logs
<ubotu> Channel Logs are at: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<nomed> i see cloop-utils .. but i don't see cloop-src .. what's wrong?
<os2mac> back
<bob2> rejden: that appears to be a bug
<os2mac> mmm Earl Grey....
<ocavid> i cannot play mp3 on ubuntu, what can i do?
<linner> os2mac:  i love tea
<cafuego_> !restrictedformats
<bob2> ocavid: read the FAQ
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<lucky> hi.  I'm trying to install azureus. I follow the instructions on the wiki thing, but it gives me: E: Couldn't find package azureus
<bob2> ocavid: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictFormats
<reter> in ubuntu, the cd failed to upload all the database files. how can i do it manually?
<linner> os2mac:  ok... so can you join #ubuntu-offtopic so i can past what it's tell me?
<os2mac> I switch back and forth.. between coffee and tea... right now it's Earl Grey.
<os2mac> yes hang on.
<os2mac> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> rejden: what does "failed to upload all the database" files mean?
<rejden> bob2, cos i canceled my order cos i dunno if it's for 5.10 or 5.04
<rejden> bob2, huh
<reter> bob2: well the installation cd said "failed installation"
<bob2> bah
<rejden> bob2, oh :)
<reter> bob2: the database files didnt go through and its not on machine. i have no gnome
<reter> is there a way i can get all of it manually without the cd
<bob2> reter: sounds like the CD is broken
<reter> it installed the system
<reter> ubuntu is running..i just have no desktop/gnome
<jknife> did you do network?
<bob2> it's impossible to help without more details
<reter> what mode do you want?
<reter> more
<reter> i don't have gnome
<reter> i want gnome and all the files that come with it
<jknife> why i upgraded to breezy.. X had a few broken links i fixed them.. then my keyboard every time i pressed a key changed res.(cept the num pad)
<ocavid> where i could find k3b-mp3 package?
<bob2> "wanting gnome" is not a description of a problem
<jknife> reter, apt-get update && apt-get install gnome gdm
<bob2> it's impossible to tell if the problem is that X is misconfigured or if your CD was corrupt
<brownie17> bob2, i checked the logs, i hadn't said a single thing for approx 2 hours when seveas banned me. could it have been an accident?
<foo-bar-> anyone have any idea what might cause my installation of ubuntu to slow down drastically at ~6% complete (it seems like it hangs, but it does install packages every few minutes).  From 0% to 6% packages seem to be installed much faster
<bob2> brownie17: I dunno, you'd have to ask Seveas
<atty> _jason. after finish update java. should i restart my laptop?
<gpd> it seems that there is a version conflict between nvidia kernel module 7174 and driver 7xxx
<brownie17> bob2, i figured it out, i was stuffing artound with ubotu in another channel, and i forgot to erase what i put in there. but i didn't destroy anything worth being in there
<brownie17> bob2, sorry
<jknife> why i upgraded to breezy.. X had a few broken links i fixed them.. then my keyboard every time i pressed a key changed res.(cept the num pad)
<ocavid> bob2: where i could find k3b-mp3 package?
<packman_e> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<jknife> im using 5.04 now
<packman_e> hello all
<epiloc> im about to give up
<epiloc> on this network boot install
<jknife> epiloc, do cd install then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Phily> hello all I need some help, I will to clean up deamons and services at startup I don't need cups lp and others how do I do this?
<cafuego_> gpd: 7174 is a bit old, too.
<Phily> Also I want to know how far I can go
<Quinthius> Phily: check out rcconf
<Phily> which process do kill
<epiloc> jknife: i am trying to install ANY OS on my diskless laptop vai network
<oblib> Question: when I boot up, Ubuntu does not mount my serial ata drive (sda1). I can mount it just fine once I'm in Ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<Phily> jknife: diskless you mean network boot
<Quinthius> oblib: is it set to "noauto" in /etc/fstab?
<jknife> Phily, ???
<oblib> no: /dev/sda1       /win/f          ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<butcherbird> epiloc, no floppy, no cdrom, no usb?
<epiloc> no nothing!
<epiloc> its sooo bad
<jknife> your fed
<jknife> pull the hd.. install it on one pc and move it back
<epiloc> ive never taken a hd out of a lappy
<epiloc> dont i need a conversion drive?
<epiloc> like 3.5" or something
<Quinthius> epiloc: is there any OS on it right now?
<epiloc> no
<jknife> beats me.. im a desktop person
<epiloc> it has pcmcia slots, but they are not picking up the pcmcia external cdrom
<gpd> so i had installed the linux-restricted-xxx-nvidia... which was not required... removing fixed the problem
<epiloc> i figured, i have to get an OS on there first, to install drivers... THEN the pcmcia will work
<jknife> epiloc, is the bios set up correctly?
<epiloc> yes, i have tried countless things in the bios
<epiloc> 'pcmcia' doesnt appear once in the bios
<epiloc> why is that?
<oblib> any other ideas quin,
<jknife> its gay?
<oblib> Quinthius?
<Phily> Quinthius: tks for rcconf, but is fetchmail required
<ocavid> anyone pls help where i could download k3b-mp3
<epiloc> jesus im about to rip my hair out
<jknife> ocavid, d/l the source and build it yourself
<epiloc> heh
<ocavid> jknife ok where it is located?
<jknife> and then build a pkg for everyone else
<jknife> GOOGLE
<jknife> (srry for caps)
<Sionide> wow awesome
<Sionide> the new add/remove progs in Breezy
<Sionide> "I thought Synaptic was simple, but this really takes it to the next level. Want VLC? Click Sound & Video, More programs, and check the box next to VLC. Click Apply. Done."
<Sionide> http://www.tectonic.co.za/viewr.php?id=611
<ocavid> jknife ok i will try
<jknife> or kde main site
<Quinthius> oblib: i dont know what else to suggest, sorry :/
<jknife> epiloc, i have no clue about your problem
<Quinthius> Phily: fetchmail? i dont THINK so, but not sure...  i think it's recommended to leave postfix enabled though
<epiloc> jknife: i think the answer lies in netbooting
<epiloc> it has pxe enabled network card
<jknife> ive never used netboot
<Phily> Quinthius: do u know if rsync is used for anything specail
<Phily> Quinthius: I don't use it
<Knelix> Does anybody know how to take a screenshot in XFCE?
<epiloc> i can set up the bios to boot off the network card but i not the cdrom drive :(
<jknife> ask in #gentoo (im sure one of the 1000 ppl in there know)
<dooglus> oblib: it's kind of cheating, but how about putting a 'mount' command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh ?
<socomm> How would I make it so that I would not need to authenticate with my samba server?
<bob2> Knelix: "import" from imagemagick
<Phily> Knelix: use scrot command line tool
<bob2> epiloc: google "pxe tftp ubuntu" +site:wiki.ubuntu.com
<jknife> the default servers are faster for me then the us servers
<bob2> socomm: configure them not to use passwords
<bob2> socomm: or setup kerberos
<dooglus> bob2: what does "+" do in google queries?
<bob2> jknife: archive.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com are the same machine in london
<bob2> dooglus: logical AND
<bob2> dooglus: guess it's not really needed
<Phily> Knelix: scrot uses imlib2 very fast!
<dooglus> bob2: google defaults to logical AND
<skrewdriver> hey guys, trying to compile a driver (first attempt at compiling), can't get make to work. do I need to download any extra packages?
<bob2> skrewdriver: when asking questions like that, you need to mention what driver it is, and also paste the error to #flood or the pastebin in the /topic
<skrewdriver> error is: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<epiloc> bob2, i have been following the wiki for the past 3 hours
<skrewdriver> oops. sorry.
<dooglus> bob2: aah...  " If a common word is essential to getting the results you want, you can include it by putting a "+" sign in front of it"
<epiloc> bob2, something is not right :(
<jknife> bob2, umm i get 30Kb from the having us and ~70/~100 without it
<Knelix> bob2, Phily: Where the heck are those?
<bob2> skrewdriver: and the driver is?
<bob2> dooglus: ah, glad there's some justification for it ;)
<Phily> Knelix: apt-get install scrot
<bob2> epiloc: and the wiki page you are following is ...
<noreen> gud day how should i install my lx-300+ on my ubuntu box? need help
<jknife> how come fortune is edited?
<bob2> Knelix: install the imagemagick package like you would any other
<skrewdriver> bob2: driver is iburst-2.1.1
<bob2> jknife: define "edited"
<reter> in vi
<Phily> Knelix: just type scrot form command line and you get a screenshot from your desktop into the current directory
<packman_e> hello people
<bob2> skrewdriver: sudo aptitude -y install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<reter> vi, its suppose to be :wq  to save and leave right?
<jknife> -o list is gone
<packman_e> what is a good email client to use for ubuntu 5.04 please
<epiloc> bob2, http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<skrewdriver> bob2: thanks mate
<jknife> packman_e,  thunderbird
<reter> how can you just save in VI
<epiloc> this is the biggest nightmare i have ever encountered
<jknife> ???
<bob2> jknife: if you say so; look at the output of "host us.archive.ubuntu.com and "host archive.ubuntu.com"
<jknife> ohh lol
<Knelix> Phily: Ah... installing...
<bob2> epiloc: ignore that and do what I said
<difeta> hey all! I've just installed breezy and none of the icons are showing up in nautilus. Any ideas?
<packman_e> how about a news reader?
<noreen> gud day how should i install my lx-300+ on my ubuntu box? need help
<lastnode> anybody got their wifi working with intel pro 2200BG? im on a thinkpad r50e
<jknife> bob2, i get no fortunes found
<bob2> noreen: try phrasing your question better
<Knelix> bob2: I just want to take a screen shot... sounds like imagemagick is a more complete/sophisticated app... I just wanna do something very simple.
<bob2> noreen: e.g., what on earth is a "lx-300+"?
<bob2> lastnode: lots of people have that working fine
<bob2> Knelix: install it. run "import -root foo.png". all done.
<hejux> help me !!! ubuntu 5.10 , i  cannt play *.rmvb *.avi *wmv etc.
<Kyral> Is there an easy way to install the Debugging packages for all my packages?
<bob2> hejux: a) don't be irritating
<reter> ... /etc/apt/sources.list can't open file for writing
<bob2> hejux: b) wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<reter> how can i save what i editied here
<bob2> reter: you need to run your editor with sudo
<bob2> Kyral: no
<jknife> well is there any USA mirrors around?
<bob2> jknife: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<cfh_dev> Is there somewhere Gnome keeps a list of programs that startup when Gnome starts?
<Kyral> bob2: Remind me to do that when I do a clean server install of Breezy
<bob2> cfh_dev: system -> preferences -> session
<lastnode> bob2, does ubuntu auto detect or should i get the driver?
<bob2> lastnode: it includes the driver
<delltony> question, i just got a dell maxtor external harddrive and it has ntfs on it. is there a simple way in linux to make another partiton on it that windows AND linux can use?
<cfh_dev> bob2, thanks
<bob2> delltony: does it have free space?
<hejux> thank you bob2 ^_^
<delltony> yeah i just got it
<delltony> 300gig
<bob2> no, I mean, unallocated space
<lastnode> bob2, sorry to be a numbnuts, but that means i can just install and do ifup wa0?
<cfh_dev> On a default Hoary install, is there a way to remove Evolution without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<bob2> or is it one 300GB NTFs partition?
<delltony> one ntfs partition as far as i know
<bob2> lastnode: that means you can install, then configure it to do whatever you want, yes
<bob2> delltony: then you need parted or ntfsresize
<delltony> i would assume anyway cause its right out of the box
<skrewdriver> bob2: done that, still getting the same error
<bob2> cfh_dev: no
<bob2> skrewdriver: paste the whole error to #flood
<Kyral> cfh_dev, Ubuntu-Desktop is a metapackage that basically does nothing
<Kyral> its safe to remove
<bob2> no, it's not
<dooglus> delltony: you just got this drive, right?  so it's blank?
<delltony> ok ill download parted and look at the manpages and come back if i have any questions thanks
<bob2> unless you know what it's for
<bob2> e.g. you will break upgrades by removing it
<Kyral> bob2, Correction, until you Dist-Upgrade
<cfh_dev> Kyral, so removing ubuntu-desktop shouldn't affect anything when I want to remove Evolution?
<Kyral> yah
<delltony> well dooglus yeah i just got it but the thing wanted to format the drive to ntfs for backup and i let it (windows software that is)
<Kyral> but reinstall it before you make the jump to Breezy
<dooglus> if you don't remove ubuntu-desktop, you can't remove a lot of the other crap that you don't need, can you?
<bob2> cfh_dev: why do you want to remove evolution?
<skrewdriver> bob2: okay, pasted
<delltony> but i want to use it with linux as well since my primary os on my personal laptop is linux
<Kyral> bob2, Maybe he doesn't like it?
<cfh_dev> bob2, I prefer thunderbird if any local mail client
<Kyral> I didn't like it for a long time
<Kyral> Linux is about choices right?
<delltony> i think parted might do the trick
<bob2> skrewdriver: the output of "dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r) | tail -n1"?
<cfh_dev> Kyral, that's the spirit   ;-)
<dooglus> delltony: sounds like you want to delete the ntfs partition, then make some new partitions.  if you want both windows and linux to be able to write to the same partition, you're stuck with FAT32 unfortunately.
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is meant by osx's "pdf based" quartz?  that sounds terribly cumbersome and slow.
<bob2> Kyral: sure, but it only consumes some small amount of disk
<bob2> Kyral: people can choose to do whatever they want, but removing evolution will make upgrades more complicated
<cfh_dev> bob2, it has memory resident pieces that I'm not too keen about
<delltony> actually there is a project called captive that states it can read/right ntfs gnu/linux
<bob2> delltony: if it's blank, you can just nuke it and repartition it from scratch
<jknife> dooglus, well he could use ntfs he would just have to scan it every time he wrote to it in linux
<bob2> cfh_dev: stop them running then
<delltony> thats what i'm gonna do bob2
<afaik> since I installed ubuntu I have a REAL problem with my laptop overheating all the time
<afaik> why!?
<afaik> What can I do!?
<dooglus> jknife: how would he even write to it in linux?
<cfh_dev> bob2, I can stop the procs but I'm having to hunt down what is starting them
<_jason> afaik:  what laptop do you have
<delltony> doesn't windows have a driver or something that will read ext3? i seen it on a forum i thought somewherre
<jknife> dooglus, enable write support to ntfs in his kernel
<afaik> Dell Inspiron 1100
<bob2> delltony: read, yes
<Kyral> bob2, IMO, removing a package shouldn't break anything unless its a direct depend
<eruin> what's the correct module for a centrino?
<bob2> delltony: I wouldn't trust windows not to break it if it wrote to it
<dooglus> jknife: did you try that?  it doesn't let you do anything other than overwrite existing files
<bob2> eruin: module for what? wireless?
<bob2> Kyral: sure, but it still makes upgrades harder
<delltony> but really i want two partitions 50gig/50gig  50 ntfs and 50 fat32 i assume its possible
<eruin> bob2, err, sorry, pentium m :)
<skrewdriver> bob2: looks like the packages weren't installed
<bob2> Kyral: people who know what effect removing ubunut-desktop will have will not be asking on irc
<nalioth> delltony: yes there is, but do you want windows mucking around in your linux?
<dooglus> delltony: how about having two partitions, one for windows to write and one for linux.  they could both read each other's partitions, but not write.
<bob2> skrewdriver: run the aptitude command again
<digital-x-> WTT WOW ACC FamaleHumanMage Lvl60 - Profile: @*@*@ http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55615 @*@*@ PM for more info @ http://www.nextworld.ru/?rid=55615
<jknife> dooglus, its still "write" support
<_jason> afaik:  i have a dell inspiron 820  and it hasn't given me any heat issues.  How do you know it is overheating?
<nalioth> delltony: you only really need about 7gb for windows (on NTFS)
<delltony> thats what i want dooglus
<bob2> delltony: Im not sure windows will actually work with a 50GB fat32 partition
<delltony> not installing windows on it
<bob2> it has an absurdly low limit
<Kyral> bob2, so when I do a server install I should install Ubuntu-Desktop even though I don't want half of the packages?
<dooglus> nalioth: it's an external drive.  I don't think he's installing windows on it
<delltony> simply for file storage backups only thats it
<bob2> eruin: you don't need to load special anything then
<delltony> but windows fat32 doesn't like long file names
<bob2> Kyral: server != desktop used by people who don't really grok apt
<delltony> and linux hates ntfs
<dooglus> delltony: use NTFS and reiserfs.  or NTFS and ext3
<bob2> windows fat32 does 255-cahr filenames just fine
<nalioth> Kyral: no, you should install what you want to use on it
<delltony> and this can be done with parted?
<Kyral> thank you
<skrewdriver> bob2: aptitude says it can't find the package "linux-headers-2.6.12-8-386"
<eruin> bob2, I have issues with the computer resetting because it gets too hot. only happens in linux, so I figure something wrong is loaded :/
<nalioth> delltony: use fat32
<Kyral> I don't fully grok apt, but I believe I know enough to know what will fsck up what
<dooglus> eruin: only in ubuntu, as far as I can tell...
<dooglus> eruin: mandriva's fine
<brownie17> can someone help me?, i have an mpg file that is about 850meg and i want to shrink it under 700
<bob2> skrewdriver: your kernel is out of date
<delltony> it does? reason i say that bob2 is it was orignally fat32 and i went to copy some files to the drive that were long file names and it gave me that error
<bob2> eruin: dooglus my centrino laptop as been running ubuntu for 10 months and it's never overheated, and I've heard the fan turn on about 4 times
<delltony> none the less parted will let me partition the drive like i want?
<bob2> delltony: what error?
<bob2> delltony: yes
<eruin> bob2, heh.
<skrewdriver> bob2: bloody hell. is there a quick way to get it up to date?
<jknife> n00b question here!!! what is rsync?
<delltony> well it said something in regard to disk partition table doesn't support long file names
<Phily> Knelix: did u get your screen shot
<bob2> jknife: apt-ccache show rsync
<delltony> but anyway thats said and done i just want to get the drive formated :)
<bob2> jknife: and rsync.samba.org
<dooglus> jknife: fast remote file copy program (like rcp)
<eruin> bob2, that doesn't exactly mean nobody elses centrino models might have issues with the current ubuntu setup now does it?
<bob2> skrewdriver: install linux-386
<bob2> eruin: no, I was disputing dooglus's claim it was a general ubuntu issue
<skrewdriver> bob2: sweet. thanks man.
<bob2> eruin: what does google say about other people's experiences?
<oblib> Question: when I boot up, Ubuntu does not mount my serial ata drive (sda1). I can mount it just fine once I'm in Ubuntu. Anyone know why?
<jknife> ty
<afaik> is there something I can do to fix my laptop from overheating?
<eruin> bob2, haven't found anything of substance yet
<dooglus> bob2: I wasn't saying it was a general ubuntu problem.  I was saying it wasn't a general linux problem
<nalioth> oblib: is it in your fstab?
<dooglus> bob2: I was saying it was specific to ubuntu
<nalioth> afaik: buy a cool pad?
<oblib> nalioth: as follows: /dev/sda1       /win/f          ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<xuniluser> What cd burner do you use in ubuntu?
<afaik> nalioth, not the solution, it does not overheat when I dual boot to windows
<Phily> afaik: u can get one of those bottom fan add on
<ksmurf> Last night I was asking if anyone had ideas about why my internal wifi card kept going awol for no apperent reason on my acer travelmate 2312.  I'm using breezy kernal 2.6.12-9-686.  The card is seen again now but i know It will leave with 5 reboots (laptop).  Can anyone give me insight into why this may be happening?
<afaik> so obviously, there is a configuration setting that needs to be set
<afaik> Phily, NOT THE SOLUTION!
<bob2> eruin: file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com, component linux
<afaik> THERE MUST BE SOME CONFIGURATION SETTING
<bob2> afaik: file a bug, too
<bob2> afaik: stop it
<Phily> afaik: Pentium M down clock it
<dooglus> bob2: there are several bugs about this already
<afaik> because my laptop doesnt overheat in windows
<afaik> Phily, NOT THE SOLUTION
<bob2> afaik: chill out
<nalioth> oblib: you need "auto," in front of the nls part
<nalioth> afaik: watch the caps, please
<Phily> afaik: r u using Pentium M?
<dooglus> the kernel should block the cpu when it's about to overheat, before it gets powered down.  but it doesn't.
<afaik> itr's not hardware, it is obviously a configuration issue
<afaik> Phily, no
<dooglus> windows does it fine, so does mandrake.  ubuntu somehow doesn't.
<afaik> Xeon
<Phily> afaik: what r u using
<delltony> i'm sorry to be a pest but is there a hold my hand walkthru howto for parted?
<bob2> dooglus: you've tested the same machine with mandrake and ubuntu?
<dooglus> bob2: yes. and xp
<nalioth> delltony: open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<dooglus> bob2: this laptop tri-boots
<afaik> my bad, celeron
<nalioth> delltony: after it's done, start it from the terminal
<nalioth> delltony: it's self-explanatory
<bob2> dooglus: interesting; have you followed up to one of the bug reports?
<oblib> nalioth: like this? /dev/sda1       /win/f          ntfs    auto,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<dooglus> bob2: yes
<bob2> dooglus: great, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<jknife> "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/rsync could not be found."
<nalioth> oblib: yes
<Phily> delltony: use qtparted
<dooglus> bob2: I've been a bug reporting machine this last 2 weeks.
<bob2> jknife: for errors like that, you need to tell us what on earth you're doing to get that error
<delltony> oh qtparted not parted
<oblib> nalioth: why do my other drives mount fine without that?
<delltony> alright let me try that
<bob2> dooglus: hah, cool; any been fixed yet?
<nalioth> delltony: if you have a thing for gtk, you can install gparted instead
<jknife> i set sources.list to use rsyns.. did apt-get update
<nalioth> oblib: do they have "auto" in their lines?
<jknife> rsycn*
<bob2> jknife: er, so don't do that
<delltony> nah i don't knock it till i try it and it don't work for me :)
* gpd notes crashing F-Spot in breezy
<bob2> jknife: afaik, apt doesn't have a rsync method
<boxerboy29> this is a bit off topic but i feel the need to let ppl know what has happened if i may
<Vaske_Car> Why my server crashing every 2-3 days? I am using just Samba on it..
<delltony> aww cool a linux version of part magic
<oblib> nalioth: no. I have two other IDE drives and they are identical to the first entry I pasted. They mount just fine
<delltony> nalioth, thanks
<delltony> you too bob2
<boxerboy29> mandriva's kernel update will cause you to lose ubuntu
<dooglus> afaik, eruin: perhaps you could add comments to the bug here: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16129 - to let people know it's a real issue.
<jknife> ok...
<delltony> now to see if my drive actually detects thats the biggy brb
<nalioth> oblib: that is weird
<ksmurf> I'm sorry to have bothered any of you.  I find an answer elsewhere I guess.
<reter> bob2: you know when you install ubuntu from cd you can choose to enter 'server'. after you do that, how do you install the rest of the files?
<bob2> ksmurf: have you filed a bug report?
<cfh_dev> I get this message during boot.  Is worty worrying about?  "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hda3."
<bob2> reter: that's not the solution to whatever problem you're having
<cfh_dev> s/worty/worth/
<bob2> cfh_dev: that means you miscompiled your kernel
<bob2> cfh_dev: oh, it finishes booting?
<_jason> how do I edit my places menu in gnome (hoary)?
<jknife> still getting less then 100Kb
<cfh_dev> bob2, yep, everything runs fine
<dooglus> _jason: I think you just need to bookmark places in nautilus
<ksmurf> Is it a bug? I have no idea how to explain an issue that is intermitant like that.
<oblib> nalioth: thanks, I'm going to reboot and see if it works
<bob2> cfh_dev: might just be the kernel trying to detect the filesystem type
<cfh_dev> bob2, hda3 is reiserfs which is /.  The message doesn't seem to hinder anything
<bob2> ksmurf: just explain it like you did above
<reter> what is the solution then bob2?
<dooglus> _jason: but don't bookmark too much, especially remote places, or you'll find your system start crawling)
<_jason> dooglus:  thanks, but I wanted to remove a link: for example "Desktop"
<ksmurf> k....Thanks I bug it right now.
<bob2> reter: to actually find out what the problem is, for a start
<bob2> ksmurf: great, good luck
<dooglus> _jason: I don't know if you can.
<bob2> reter: did you check if the CD was ok?
<boxerboy29> they may email you asking for a file  like they did with me i think it was a file that kept track of errors
<reter> bob2: as far as i know the cd is ok
<bob2> reter: did you check?
<reter> yes bob2
<jknife> may go to debian b/c of d/l speed :-/
<bob2> jknife: don't be silly
<jknife> 60Kb!! compared to debian 300Kb
<bob2> jknife: so use a different mirror, duh
<bob2> or get a better ISP
<bob2> even in Australia, I get 150KB/s from archive.ubuntu.com
<jknife> i have... tried all us mirrors bout the same speed
<bob2> that's unlikely to be a mirror problem then
<reter> thank you so much for your help bob2
<bob2> reter: ?
<reter> you've been a real assistance
<remyforbes777> anyone ever get hda lost interrupt
<bob2> reter: you really checked the  md5sum of the cd itself?
<bob2> reter: stop being a gimp
<jknife> Fetched 4216kB in 54s (76.7kB/s)
<lastnode> bob2, to confirm once before i install - the chipset is plug and play, even under hoary?
<bob2> lastnode: ?
<bob2> lastnode: ubuntu includes the ipw2200 driver, yes
<lastnode> thanks, brb after install
<ksmurf> is there an easy way to find out what drivers my wifi card is using?
<bob2> ksmurf: dmesg and lsmod
<bob2> (ie not without external knowledge)
<delltony> sweet thanks again for the help guys this is workinig perfectly
<ksmurf> I know it's mad wifi so that will help
<boxerboy29> forget them and their crap worth of oses
<jmg> anyone here run electricsheep?
<bob2> ksmurf: atheros probably, then
<remyforbes777> i installed knoppix on my hard drive and I am getting hda lost interrupt error
<remyforbes777> any ideas
<Travis|H> hmm, i just installed colony 5 and I was wondering ... how do you enable font smoothing ... the ubuntuguide is still on 5.04 (makes sense seeing as 5.10 isn't final yet) .. but .. just wondering
<alisher> linux-restricted-modules includes atheros(madwifi) module, right?
<bob2> reter: #knoppix
<bob2> alisher: yes
<bob2> Travis|H: system -> preferences -> fonts
<bob2> bah
<bob2> remyforbes777: #knoppix, of course
<boxerboy29> if i remember right breezy "guide" should be in menu when released
<bob2> !+find libXp.so
<ubotu> Updating ubuntu files... please wait.
<remyforbes777> so its just knoppix
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libXp.so' (3 shown): (/usr/X11R6/lib/libXp.so) in libdevel/libxp-dev ;; (/usr/X11R6/lib/{libXp.so.6|libXp.so.6.2}) in libs/libxp6 ;; (/usr/X11R6/lib/debug/{libXp.so.6|libXp.so.6.2}) in libdevel/libxp6-dbg.
<remyforbes777> hmmm
<bob2> remyforbes777: it has nothing to do with us
<remyforbes777> ahhh
<remyforbes777> gotcha
<bob2> asking about distros in other distro's channels is kinda silly
<bob2> and considered rude
<henriquemaia> Hello. Does anyone knows how to make amarok play CDs?
<jknife> yep take a hammer to it
<remyforbes777> considered rude huh?
<jknife> shows disrespect
<tritium> remyforbes777, of course.  This is an ubuntu channel.
<hosler> I tried to install PEAR to use the DB.php function on my shared hosting server, but that didnt work. Is there an alternative to DB.php that doesnt require PEAR to be installed that I can use?
<jknife> yay i found a ftp that gives me 200+Kb
<brownie17> does anyone know a *nix compatible alternative to Ashampoo Shrink & Burn?
* benplaut goes off to play some YSflight
<tristanmike> RE: the wiki's restricted formats section, where it says to add the "debian-marillat" into the source.list, I do that and get an error on sudo apt-get update, anyone gimmie a sugestion?
<jknife> brownie17, nope
<bob2> wtf
<Rylie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<giard> breezy question: is there a guide to playing quicktime movies somewhere?
<Travis|H> giard: lemme know if you find one, that's on my list of things I need to get working too :)
<jknife> isn't there a quicktime for linux?
<Diskgrind> I have a problem; after updating Ubuntu, the lower panel doesnt show the minimized windows on the panel, I can alt tab them back but I cant see them in the lower panel anymore.
<jknife> right mouse click and goto add to panel
<remyforbes777> anyone using ubuntu 64
<Travis|H> nope no quicktime for linux
<jknife> and add window list
<spindley> heh
<jknife> Diskgrind, read my last 2 msgs
<trans_err> anyone run into a problem with evolution freezing on start in breezy?
<Diskgrind> Yes I got them.. thank you very much.. I thought something was wrong with the deal.. thanks!!!!
<jknife> n/p
<remyforbes777> noone using ubuntu 64
<jknife> remyforbes777, i HOPEFULLY will be by mid oct
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, what do you know about video files? i want to shrink one, it is a mpeg, 850mg. i want it less than 700. know any good software?
<jknife> (gonna be upgrading my pc around the 10th)
<hosler> trans_err: no
<remyforbes777> well i have tried installing it on my amd 64 turion based laptop and it freezes at login everytime
<jknife> brownie17, umm.. i know of windows programs
<Diskgrind> One more question; after letting all the updates run and rebooting, I now have more choices in the grub loader and it doubled my windows XP choice, can I safely remove the older Ubuntu versions from the grub list?
<oblib> nalioth: It didn't work -- it says it can't find the device or something
<remyforbes777> logs says that x is configured wrong, but can't tell what x setting is wrong
<brownie17> jknife, i had one, but through wine it didn't recognise my cd burner
<jknife> brownie17, but any decent video editor you will be able to(just set the res to 320x200)
<remyforbes777> knoppix live cd runs x fine
<jknife> or 320x240
<nalioth> oblib: weird
<brownie17> jknife, well theres my problem isn't it? i don't have a video editor. i need one. know any programs for *nix?
<alisher> http://heroinewarrior.com/quicktime.php3
<oblib> Is there a file that records all of the messages it shows at boot?
<jknife> yeah.. umm there is one called actorstudio(?) dont know if thats the right name but it comes with SuSE is how i found about it
<alisher> http://freshmeat.net/projects/quicktimeforlinux/
<jknife> (its commerical)
<Diskgrind> One more question; after letting all the updates run and rebooting, I now have more choices in the grub loader and it doubled my windows XP choice, can I safely remove the older Ubuntu versions from the grub list? or should I even do that?
<alex_f> oblib: dmesg
<brownie17> jknife, thanks
<jknife> np
<jknife> (gotta close X need to free up resources)
<jorgp2> trans_err: no, but I have run into firefox causing Xorg to use 800+Meg of ram and grinding the machine to a halt because it only have 256M ram and 768M swap
<xuniluser> HELP: Can I burn a .iso file using nautilus?
<oblib> thanks alex_f
<jknife> use cddao
<Diskgrind> Have a good night all
<jorgp2> xuniluser: yes, right click and burn image
<epiloc> does anyone here think walmart would cary a usb floppy drive?
<reter> yes epiloc
<epiloc> off to walmart i go
<jorgp2> epiloc: yes, like $30-40
<reter> epiloc, what else is open at this time for you?
<delltony> wafflehouse :p
<epiloc> nothing i can think of
<epiloc> kmart
<reter> epiloc, wait tomorrow and go to a computer store
<delltony> epiloc, you have wafflehouse?
<reter> no not kmart
<epiloc> but electronics close early i thought
<trs4ece> hey, how do we use those .deb files found in the ubuntu package search?
<oblib> So my problem I think is that it tries to mount the serial ATA drive before it knows it's there. Is there somewhere I can tell manually to mount later in the boot process?
<tritium> reter, why are you telling him to wait?
<xuniluser> jorgp2: but it seems it can't locate the cd inside, eventhough after placing the blank cd, a new window opens...
<delltony> if you have a frys around you go there they are the computer geeks homedepot
<jorgp2> xuniluser: close the new window
<epiloc> man, lubbock has no frys
<epiloc> i miss dallas
<Spudz0r> hai everyone
<delltony> i assume dallas texas
<epiloc> ok im off to wallyworld, i HAVE to get this laptop running
<delltony> i use to live in austin
<Travis|H> hmm, is anyone able to add this radio station to Rhythmbox http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1039 ............ when I attempt to play this back I get "unexpected end of stream"
<Travis|H> as do i with all other stations im trying to add
<remyforbes777> anyone in ohio
<delltony> Travis|H, just curious have you tried it with xmms?
<xuniluser> xuniluser: still it asks for a blank cd
<desidaerius504> I'm across the river in KY remy
<remyforbes777> oh yeah, im in cincinnati, what part of ky?
<xuniluser> jorgp2: still it asks for a blank cd
<oblib> Anyone know how to add a manual mount later in the boot process?
<desidaerius504> florence/union
<delltony> remyforbes777,  you around wooster or miamisburg dayton?
<nalioth> desidaerius504: remyforbes777 in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Travis|H> delltony: i don't have xmms installed, i'll try
<Spudz0r> would anyone be able to help me... i've installed ubuntu 5.04 on my new laptop and got everything working, apart from my battery monitor... when i do 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state' all i get is 'present: yes, ERROR Unable to read battery status', can anyone help me?
<desidaerius504> sorry
<delltony> well xmms to me is the winamp of linux
<Travis|H> yea, i used itunes in windows .. and rhythmbox seems to be the itunes of linux :)
<oblib> nalioth can you help me?
<nalioth> oblib: with what?
<delltony> well i always play shoutcast streams and xmms is all i could find that worked for me
<Travis|H> bah, no XMMS for breezy either
<jsubl2> i bet amarok would work with shoutcast
<delltony> yeah there is
<xuniluser> jorgp2: it says Insert Blank Disc
<Travis|H> which repo?
<delltony> i'm using it :)
<delltony> hang on let me find out
<reter> how do you configure x?
<boxerboy29> nalioth: is it worth using ubuntu and than installing kubuntu on other drive? instead of mixing the 2
<oblib> nalioth I think I just need to put a manual mount command later in the boot process, after it has recognized the serialATA drive. Can I do that?
<alisher> Travis|H how came no xmms for breezu
<delltony> hmm i thought apt-cache show showed the repository
<nalioth> boxerboy29: (k)ubuntu are the same animal underneath. only the interface is different
<Travis|H> i dunno i have universe and multiverse in my sources
<Travis|H> backports seems to not work
<delltony> pool/main/x/xmms/xmms_1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2_i386.deb
<delltony> i can post my source.list if you want
<Travis|H> yea just /msg it to me
<alisher> Travis|H xmms isnt in Universe
<delltony> ill paste bin it
<Travis|H> alisher: where is it?
<boxerboy29> yeah i know but there are things i enjoy using kde for and im really getting tired of getting ubuntu screwed up by redhat/redora/and mandriva
<alisher> I think main or restricted
<nerdcore> i don't suppose someone could answer a quick question about GRUB on Ubuntu?
<alisher> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xmms&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all
<xuniluser> Are there other cd burning programs for ubuntu aside from nautilus?
<delltony> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/376470
<delltony> there you go
<hud> Seveas: you here?
<Travis|H> thanks dell
<delltony> np
<Amaranth> xuniluser: gnomebaker and k3b
<Toma-> xuniluser: k3b = <3
<delltony> oh and travis you running it on a lappy?
<brownie17> i need help, i was trying to compile a program, and i got the following error: No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<alisher> Travis|H xmms is in main
<xuniluser> Amaranth: thanks
<brownie17> nalioth, is that a bug in the program? ^^^
<xuniluser> Toma: thanks
<delltony> alisher how do you determine that in aptitude? or is there a way
<nerdcore> is there a utility i can use to automatically reconfigure GRUB? when I have it load windows it just hangs, and i would rather not go manually configure it....
<Toma-> brownie17: compiling usually needs the -dev packages of everything u need to compile with
<nalioth> brownie17: no its a lapse in your installing skillz. install libgtk<something>-dev
<Toma-> just get the deb :(
<brownie17> nalioth, i have no illusions of grandure, but i do not follow. what is the <something>?
<nalioth> brownie17: <something> is my memory doesnt tell me what numbers go there
<ryufreak> i need a bunch of help!
<ryufreak> i can't figure out how to get access to my other hard drive :(
<vladuz976> i noticed in expert mode you can use the option "desktop" to install and i guess it sets up different partions for / and /boot what is the advantage of that as to having it in one like with default installation?
<ryufreak> can anyone help me?
<delltony> ryufreak, what type of hdd is it? as in ntfs fat32?
<trs4ece> What do I have to do to use packages?  I've downloaded a couple and they each have two tar files and a debian-binary but I don't know what to do with 'em.
<reter> how do you reconfigure x?
<dreamwave> hi.  just got my new hard drive in the mail.  i plan to install a dual boot system to it.  should i install xp first?
<ryufreak> fat32
<delltony> how many drives in he system?
<ryufreak> 2
<Toma-> reter: what do u need to do?
<thrice`> dreamwave, most definitely
<dreamwave> thanks
<delltony> more than likely its hdc
<reter> Toma-: my gnome is not working. i want to try to configure it
<ryufreak> ?
<Toma-> gnome and X are 2 different things...
<delltony> but you can try doing a fdisk -l /dev/hdc
<Travis|H> yea the stream works peachy in XMMS :(
<delltony> and see if it looks lie the drive
<Travis|H> gah stupid rhythmbox
<Toma-> u sure its X u need to fix or gnome?
<ryufreak> in terminal?
<reter> tome: dont know
<Hmmmm> hi guys i need some help configuring X on my friend's machine
<ryufreak> bash: -l: command not found
<brownie17> Travis|H, rhythmbox is great
<nalioth> !tell ryufreak about windowsdrives
<trs4ece> ah come on guys, it can't be that hard to use these packages, even a URL to a site explaining what to do would help
<delltony> if so then 1) sudo mkdir /media/myfat32  2) chmod 777 /media/fat32  3) sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdc /media/myfat32
<Hmmmm> he has an intel 82845G grpahics card and a compaq s700 monitor
<uglysmurf> smb shares not showing up, even at smb://127.0.0.1 ...it recognizes that smb is up and running, but it's not realizing any shares...anyone?
<Travis|H> brownie: yea i can't get it to playback a shoutcast stream
<Hmmmm> i cant get beyong 800x600@16 bit
<trs4ece> Hmmmm: register your nick and type /msg ubotu fixres
<Hmmmm> can someone suggest some solution to go 1026@24 bit?
<Toma-> reter: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<Travis|H> i'm trying to add http://64.236.34.97:80/stream/1039 as a radio station and it won't play .. says "Stream Error Unexpected end of stream" .. but it plays back just fine in XMMS
<Toma-> reter: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<delltony> aww so xmms did work
<Travis|H> yep
<Hmmmm> trs4ece, thanks, am taking al ook at the site
<Toma-> what does that return?
<ryufreak> sudo mkdir /media/myfat32, i did that and it asked for pw, i entered, i'm guessing that detected it?
<delltony> yeah i never had luck with rythm myself so i gave up
<Travis|H> i guess xmms uses gtk1? heh menus are hideous
<nalioth> delltony: read what ubotu just sent you please, you'll find a lot easier way to help folks
<Toma-> Hmmmm: you need to add the resultion to xorg.conf
<delltony> yeah was reading it just now and thanks
<vladuz976> libtagc0 is not in the repo for breezy?
<reter> toma: no such file or directory
<oblib> question: Ubuntu does not mount my serial ATA drive during boot and returns an error that it cannot find the device (it is in fstab). I think that it is trying to mount it before it recognizes the serial ATA. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<trs4ece> I feel like a broken record, has anybody here ever used packages downloaded from the ubuntu website and if so, hwo do you install them?
<Toma-> reter: u using xorg?
<delltony> hey nalioth you happen to know when firefox will be stable in breezy? it crashes like a drunk on friday night :)
<bob2> delltony: if you find reproducible crashes, please do file bugs
<bob2> delltony: sadly, removing your profile often helps
<reter> toma: apprently not
<philc> anyone use rezound sound editor?
<Toma-> gosh. well i dunno the file name :/
<delltony> oh really thats something i will try but it happens on java enabled sites mostly
<delltony> even though the offical sun java is installed and is working per their test page
<Toma-> reter: check your x seve log for (EE) messages
<Toma-> *server
<bob2> oh, java
<delltony> yeah i know you don't have to tell me ;)
<bob2> if you're using non-free plugins, you need to talk to whoever made them, mostly
<evian> trs4ece, use dpkg -i whatever.deb
<afaik> woo hoo!!
<afaik> 100% downloaded
<trs4ece> evian: thank you!  I'm off to do some installing now :-)
<evian> great
<afaik> it was a warez pack...10 gigz of warez :P
<afaik> just kidding... freebsd cds
<vladuz976> how can i make a debian *.deb file usable for ubuntu?
<bob2> vladuz976: you can't, generally
<bob2> vladuz976: normally rebuilding the debian source on ubuntu is enough
<Hmmmm> Toma-, the thing is that the entry for 1024@24 bit is there in xorg. but the damn thing doesnt accpet it
<vladuz976> bob2, but i need this one package and it's not available in breezy yet
<afaik> it already is
<afaik> ubuntu uzez debs
<afaik> s/debs/debz
<bob2> vladuz976: and the package is...
<ryufreak> so i just did this winmac_fstab, and i still can't figure out how to go into the other hard drive
<vladuz976> bob2, libtagc0
<Toma-> Hmmmm: u using the right defaultdepth?
<oblib> How do I add a program to run every time I boot?
<bob2> vladuz976: why do you need it?
<vladuz976> bob2, for enlightenment wm
<bob2> e16 doesn't need that
<vladuz976> bob2, e17 does
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i use mv to change the name of a directory?
<nalioth> vladuz976: use ubuntu stuff, or compile
<bob2> MaTaKs: no need to /msg me
<oblib> ryufreak do you understand how to mount drives?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: mv foo bar
<nalioth> ryufreak: look in /media
<xuniluser> Why is that my gnomebaker and nautilus can't detect a cd inside my burner?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 that says "cannot copy foo into subdirectory bar"
<Toma-> i think he pm'ed the whole channel...
<vladuz976> nalioth, what do you mean by "ubuntu" stuff? i compile
<xuniluser> i mean my cdrom writer
<bob2> vladuz976: if you're compiling it, you need the -dev package
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 i don't want to copy foo into bar.  i want to change the name
<vladuz976> bob2, can't even find that
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: show us the actual command you ran
<BROKEN_LADDER> mv coldplay COLDPLAY
<BROKEN_LADDER> http://www.wamu.com/personal/default.asp
<BROKEN_LADDER> err..
<Toma-> MaTaKs: yes its good...?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mv: cannot move `coldplay' to a subdirectory of itself, `COLDPLAY/coldplay'
<epiloc> mmm lovely walmart
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: that won't work on fat32
<BROKEN_LADDER> could this be because the fs is fat 32?
<bob2> yes
<Diskgrind> Can I have Gnome  AND  Kde and be able to choose one or the other at boot?
<BROKEN_LADDER> doh!
<bob2> it's case-insensitive
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2 some directories on this drive or caps and some are lowercase.
<bob2> mv coldplay blah ; mv blah COLDPLAY
<Toma-> Diskgrind: yes. u get to choose at login
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: yes, fat32 handles it in a moronic way
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: it stores the case, but doesn't let files differ only in case
<Diskgrind> How do I do the choice?
<vladuz976> bob2, is libtagc0-dev in the repo? i can't find it
<hejux> hi ,i got a wrong messege on booting :failed to allocate mem resource 0X0xxx-xxX0000(some num. like this
<alisher> vladuz976: strange, I have libtagc0 in breezy, why you dont?
<Toma-> Diskgrind: ure using gdm or kdm? its on the login screen, click around till u find it
<hejux> my os is ubuntu 5.10 pre.
<ryufreak> nlioth: that worked thanks
<bob2> vladuz976: yes, it's in breezy
<Diskgrind> Toma  how do I find that?
<vladuz976> alisher, bob2 don't know just installed breezy from iso
<Diskgrind> toma   oh at the username and password part/
<Samhain> is there a way to automatically recreate the xorg.conf file?
<bob2> vladuz976: ok, but it is in in breezy, in universe
<Toma-> Diskgrind: u know where u login with your user and pass? its there
<Toma-> Diskgrind: yes.
<bob2> Samhain: what did you do to it?
<alisher> vladuz976: it is in Universe or Multiverse, enable them
<oblib> nalioth: that's a smooth script, but still doesn't help my serial ATA problem
<vladuz976> bob2, if i enable universe i get errors
<omp> vladuz976: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Diskgrind> toma  thank you  I will try that.   So Ubuntu can have booth GUI's?
<Samhain> yeah, I thought I copied it for a backup, then I deleted it. There was no copy :-\
<vladuz976> omp, i did but then apt-get gives errors
<bob2> vladuz976: perhaps showing them to us instaed of ignoring them would work better?
<bob2> Samhain: don't ever delete config files from /etc/
<vladuz976> bob2, ok
<nalioth> oblib: well i guess a rewrite is in order, eh?
<Samhain> well, too late
<Hmmmm> Toma-, I tried using 24 bit as defaultdepth, but X mombed on me
<alisher> vladuz976: sudo apt-get update
<hejux> bob2 ,do you know whats the reason ?
<Diskgrind> Toma What do most people use?  I am new at this...
<omp> vladuz976: did you apt-get update after it?
<bob2> Samhain: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-org ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Samhain> doesn't matter too much, I can just re-install
<Samhain> i'll try that
<Samhain> thanks
<oblib> nalioth: Nah, it does what it's supposed to I would guess. I'm thinking my SATA is just special
<hejux> i got a wrong messege on booting :failed to allocate mem resource 0X0xxx-xxX0000(some num. like this)
<Diskgrind> toma   Thanks
<Toma-> Hmmmm: whatd it say?
<vladuz976> bob2, ok this is odd, before my update, enabling gave me errors, now after updating it's fine. so i guess libtagc0 should be ok now
<narg> So I'm attempting to copy an iso off a cd by doing cp /dev/cdrom1 myiso.iso, but I get cp: reading `/dev/cdrom1': Input/output error
<narg> scratched cd?
<omp> vladuz976: after editing sources.list you have to apt-get update :P
<omp> vladuz976: or else you'll get errors :D
<bob2> narg: or dodge drive
<alisher> vladuz976: or if in Synaptic you have to click reload
<ryufreak> I hard a hard time installing my x800xl with ubuntu, so I used my 6600gt, is there a way for me to install my x800xl?
<vladuz976> omp, yeah i know, thanks, but that was when i got the error. it said something like "can't read" some and then the url for the listing in sources.list
<bob2> narg: 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./foo.img' may work better
<narg> would being on knoppix have any effect? (ubuntu isnt bootable atm)
<narg> ok
<Toma-> Hmmmm: u trying to use the standard drivers to get a decent resolution? coz it doesnt work...
<narg> I'll try that
<Strife> is anyone aware of a tool that lets you monitor ink level and do alignment for HP printers?
<Samhain> bob2, thanks for the help
<jrattner1> Why isnt Banshee available in hoary?
<skopii> hi, is there a ubuntu repostory w/ mplayer?
<Samhain> I somehow deleted the xserver. I said it was not installed
<Samhain> I don't remember doing that
<narg> skopii: multiverse/backports. Not sure which
<bob2> jrattner1: did it exist in Debian in februry?
<alisher> jrattner1: nbnashee is in Universe or multiverse
<bob2> skopii: multiverse
<skopii> thanks narg
<skopii> thanks bob2
<bob2> Samhain: er, read again what command I told you to run
<jrattner1> its says its not available on the wiki
<vladuz976> is there multiverse for breezy?
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  yes.
<alisher> there is
<Strife> of course there is
<Hmmmm> Toma-, ok lemme try it again
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis, where can i find out what repos i can add to my sources. list in breezy?
<jrattner1> alisher, Banshee works well with ipods i hear
<bob2> vladuz976: the same ubuntu.com repositories as hoary
<Dr_Willis> no clue.. i would guess the wiki's and forums are the place to start.
<alisher> jrattner1 never used:(
<Dr_Willis> i just added in multiverse after the lines that say 'universe' i think :P
<vladuz976> bob2, right now after install i only have universe in my list
<Travis|H> is the backports repisotory broken?
<bob2> Travis|H: talk to the backports people
<bob2> none of them appear to use irc or email
<alisher> vladuz976: you have to add multiverse, it isnt oficially supported
<Travis|H> awesome
<vladuz976> alisher, where can i find available stuff to add?
<jrattner1> alisher, i dont see banshee in universe
<Amaranth> Travis|H: If you were using one of the bad unofficial backports repos then yes, they are down and will stay down.
* NeoFax is away: Away at the moment
<alisher> jrattner1: maybe it is in multiverse
<bob2> NeoFax-Away: please turn that off
<Amaranth> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<alisher> I am not sure I have them all enabled, and i see banshee
<Travis|H> yea .. im on breezy though .. probally just a matter of that
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> you don't need the backports then, there is nothing to backport
* bob2 hoeps backports become better quality or less popular during breezy
<ryufreak> whats the command to update X?
<alisher> jrattner1: it is in universe, did you du sudo apt-get update?
<jrattner1> alisher, im using synaptic
<alisher> click "reload" after enabled universe
<vladuz976> everything in my sources.list is enabled, isn't there some website that shows what to add to the list for multiverse?
<jrattner1> alisher, its already enabled
<alisher> then click Reload and search banshee
<jrattner1> alisher, comes up with nothing
<bob2> vladuz976: you don't need one
<bob2> vladuz976: just add the multiverse after universe
<alisher> or... you have Hoary?
<khermans> Anyone have problems printing with evince?
<khermans> in breezy
<vladuz976> bob2, can you paste your sources.list somewhere so i can see it?
<alisher> nanshee is in breezy only
<bob2> vladuz976: no
<Oris> Am i on Ubuntu support channel?
<jrattner1> alisher, see thats what i was saying
<alisher> maybe it is in backports then
<bob2> Oris: it's called #ubuntu...
<alisher> I use breezy, am not sure
<prc> I'm using Hoary and I need libmp4v2.  It is not availible via apt.  What should I do?
<bob2> vladuz976: add the word multiverse after universe
<Oris> :))) Just checking :)
<Oris> I have a problem.. Just installed Ubuntu(right now in Windows)
<vladuz976> bob2,  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse" like that?
<Travis|H> gah ok .. 3 packages i seem to have lost access to when jumping to Breezy ......... azureus, limewire, and w32codecs ...... where did they go?
<Diskgrind> I installed Ubuntu and am using the Gnome Interface, can install Kde as well and use them both??
<esac> how do i add a new module to be loaded on boot ? (i.e., i installed a wireless card driver, did modprobe ipw2200, it worked, and now i want it to always modprobe at boot)
<bimberi> Diskgrind: yes
<bob2> vladuz976: yup, exactly
<Toma-> Diskgrind: yes. apt-get install kde-desktop
<Toma-> i think
<Dr_Willis> w32codecs   --> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Dr_Willis> not sure about the others.
<bob2> Travis|H: they were never in ubuntu
<Jack_B> w32codecs has been taken off backports
<bob2> Travis|H: they were in random other repositories you used to use
<Jack_B> refer to Dr_Willis link
<bimberi> Diskgrind: install kubuntu-desktop and you can choose the different environments from the login screen
<khermans> Can someone try printing a PDF from evince and tell me if you get junk for output?
<prc> I'm using Hoary and I need libmp4v2.  It is not availible via apt.  What should I do?
<regeya> indeed.
<Oris> When(in Grub) i start Linux Ubuntu, it starts loading and then "Critical Temperature was reached..." HOW DO I CHANGE THE CRITICAL SHUTDOWN TEMP? I can't get in OS
<bob2> esac: you know ubuntu includes the ipw2200 driver, right?
<Jack_B> try synaptic and search for it
<vladuz976> bob2, thanks. but still  isn't there something that explains all these repos? some website?
<Travis|H> k i assume azureus and limewire were also part of backports i take it
<Toma-> Oris: check your cpu fan is working
<Amaranth> Travis|H: I know at least w32codecs isn't in hoary-extras anymore either for legal reasons. (It's flatout illegal in any country with copyright law)
<regeya> Diskgrind: you'll also get the option of changing over to kdm at that time; I wholeheartedly recommend it.
<bob2> vladuz976: /msg ubotu repository
<Diskgrind> I already installed Ubuntu   I do have the Kubuntu disk as well  how can I get both GUI's ?
<prc> Jack_B, I did, and it's not there
<Jack_B> vladuz976, try www.ubuntuguide.com
<esac> bob2: i had to compile it because i am running the 2.6.13.2 kernel (because my laptop would hang when powering off or rebooting)
<regeya> yikes.
<khermans> Amaranth, the new gnome-bt is really good, an not feature bloated like Azureaus
<Toma-> Diskgrind: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Toma-> is how
<bob2> Diskgrind: install kubuntu-desktop
<Oris> Toma - it works, i know i always have a high temperature(~60)
<regeya> Diskgrind: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<regeya> that's all
<Amaranth> khermans: err
<bob2> esac: if it's installed correctly, hotplug will load it magically
<regeya> Diskgrind: I'm running kubuntu-desktop, and that's how I did it.
<ColonelKernel> once again, im having DNS problems
<esac> bob2: ok, thanks
<regeya> works great
<Jack_B> prc: go to command and type in sudo apt-get update
<Toma-> Oris: its in your bios. probably under PC health/status option
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody here use fluxbox with hoary?
<ColonelKernel> this has randomly popped its ugly head up again
<Jack_B> prc, that should update the list of packages available
<khermans> Amaranth, why not use it?
<esac> bob2: now i just have to get the ati driver to work :)
<Amaranth> khermans: I think you wanted to talk to Travis|H
<Jack_B> if that doesn't work you'll have to edit your source list and add more repositories
<Travis|H> the reason i like Azureus is it has support for RSS feeds
<Travis|H> it's useful for getting IPTV shows automatically
<henriquemaia> Hello. Does anyone knows how to make amarok play CDs?
<Diskgrind> Toma-  I put in command line and it is installing now..  We will see how that works out.. Thanks guys!!!
<Jack_B> anybody want to recommend a C compiler with a gui for linux?
<prc> Jack_B, I updated and searched the cache, and nothing shows up.  Is there any other way to safely get a library?
<Dr_Willis> C compiler with a GUi.... o_0
<Jack_B> ?
<Amaranth> Travis|H: What is IPTV?
<Amaranth> Travis|H: Nevermind.
<Diskgrind> What do most people use as far as GUI's??
<packman_e> gnome
<Diskgrind> gnome or kde
<Dr_Willis> Diskgrind,  whatever they feel like. :P
<Toma-> kde
<prc> Jack_B, My source list has everything Hoary has to offer, as far as I know
<Dr_Willis> or neither... or like me - use both.
<bob2> Jack_B: no useful C compiler has a GUI
<Jack_B> ubuntu has gnome by default
<Toma-> if im feeling sassy, i use enlightenment
<Oris> I see this IRC channel is not helpful... No one answers my question.
<nalioth> Jack_B: you mean like kdevelop?
<bob2> Jack_B: you're looking for an IDE, I take it?
<Diskgrind> lol
<Jack_B> bob2: ahh ok
<bob2> Oris: that's an awesome attitude
<Diskgrind> ok ..ok
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody here use fluxbox with hoary?
<Diskgrind> funny
<Oris> lol..
<Toma-> Oris: i answered.
<Toma-> scroll up :/
<Jack_B> prc: sorry i can't help you any further, i'm a noob too
<Oris> I wrote you in private...
<Jack_B> prc: try asking the mods
<Travis|H> Amaranth: it's basically just "web shows" .. there's one called Systm, one called OpenAlpha.tv, one called Command.N, one called Digital Life TV
<Toma-> no u didnt
<Dr_Willis> most private msgs get ignored. due to all the spam bots lately. :P
<B_166-ER-X> private wont work is your nick isnt registered
<prc> Jack_B, who are the mods?
<Jack_B> nalioth: can i get kdevelop through synaptic
<Oris> Toma.. Do you get my messages? Ok - you write me something
<B_166-ER-X> if
<oblib> question: Ubuntu does not mount my serial ATA drive during boot and returns an error that it cannot find the device (it is in fstab). I think that it is trying to mount it before it recognizes the serial ATA. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  interesting.. does 'fdisk -l' show the device?
<Sonny_Wertzik> OK can someont tell me if the new fluxbox works with hoary?
<Jack_B> prc: only seveas is online right now, trying asking other more experienced people
<Travis|H> the bulk of the IPTV shows are released under the creative commons licence and a lot use bittorrent as the sole method of distribution to cut down on bandwidth costs ..
<packman_e> sorry guys, while following the ubuntu faq i am told to put in this repository 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted'. unfortunately i get errors any ideas on how to solve it please?
<ryufreak> would there be a way for me to get my x800xl to work?
<Travis|H> advantage with Azureus is that it's able to monitor an RSS feed and automatically startup a transfer when a new episode is available
<Oris> Toma - i saw your message, don't you see mines?
<alisher> breezy backports? from what?
<Toma-> nope?
<ryufreak> i can only run in 6600gt
<bob2> packman_e: er, no, what url "told you to do that"?
<Oris> Ok...
<packman_e> http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/ch02.html
<bob2> Toma-: so install it...
<Oris> What do you suggest me to do? What's in my BIOS?
<packman_e> chapter 2
<Toma-> how very quirky.
<bob2> bah
<prc> Seveas, I need a library that is not availible through apt. I have Hoary.  Is there any other way to safely install a library?
<Toma-> thank 4 the tip bob2 :P
<Toma-> ?
<bob2> prc: what do you need the library for?
<bob2> Travis|H: so install it
<prc> bob2, gtkpod
<Oris> Toma - is there a way how i can change trip points from WINDOWS? to change critical temp.
<Diskgrind> Toma-  what display manager should I choose???  gdm or kdm?
<esac> has anybody got their wireless card working with a Microsoft Radius server (including certificate authentication) ?
<bob2> prc: gtkpod is in ubuntu already
<Dr_Willis> Diskgrind,  stick with gdm
<oblib> Dr_Willis: yes
<esac> definetely gdm
<Toma-> Oris: nope. its a bios 'feature'
<Diskgrind> ok   gdm it is..
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  if fdisk -l shows it.. check your fstab entry - it may just be wrong.
<packman_e> bob2, it is in chapter 2 of the ubuntu faq quide
<Oris> What is a BIOS feature?
<prc> bob2, I know and I have it, but it requires libmp4v2 to read aac files
<Toma-> Diskgrind: go with whatever your heart tells you.
* esac wants to get a bootsplash screen working.
<Toma-> Oris: its a thing the bios does.
<Diskgrind> lol
<bob2> packman_e: you mean "the unofficial ubuntu guide"?
<oblib> Dr_Willis: I can mount just fine once I'm in Ubuntu. fstab says :/dev/sda1       /win/f          ntfs    auto,nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<Diskgrind> are you trying to be funny? Toma-
<Diskgrind> lol
<Toma-> trying :(
<bob2> esac: that will be a pain in the arse with a custom kernel
<Oris> Toma - can BIOS change linux files? ahem..
<geckosalive> hey, im not seeing a list of system requirements on the site, is there somewhere i can find a list?
<alisher> packman_e: do you use breezy or hoary?
<Toma-> Oris: ...possibly?
<esac> bob2: can't i just grab an initramfs from a running system and just use it on mine?
<packman_e> i think hoary, 5.04
<bob2> esac: none of the modules inside it will work with your custom kernel
<bob2> packman_e: right, ignore it then
<Jack_B> geckosalive: system requirements for hoary?
<prc> bob2, any suggestions?
<alisher> packman_e: than replace breezy with hoary
<geckosalive> ubuntu
<Jack_B> geckosalive, try googling it
<geckosalive> okay
<Oris> Toma: i need to run command like echo "70:70:70:70:65:40" > path/to/trip_points file
<bob2> prc: eh? libmp4v2-0  is in multiverse.
<Toma-> oh you wanna mess with /proc?
<oblib> any ideas Dr_Willis?
<bob2> alisher: please don't give bad advice like that
<Oris> Toma: and i can't get in linux..
<prc> bob2, for Hoary?
<bob2> packman_e: just don't include any backport lines at aall
<Oris> Toma: YES!
<Oris> Toma: :)
<bob2> prc: no idea
<Toma-> Oris: youre bios controls when to shutdown the CPU....
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  mine mount fine.  I dont recall having that 'auto' option in the fstab however
<packman_e> sweet changing it to hoary seemed to work
<bob2> packman_e: that is a mistake
<bimberi> prc: no
<packman_e> it is?
<bob2> prc: dowsn't look like building the breezy source on haory would be very hard, tho
<bob2> packman_e: yes
<Toma-> Oris: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points
<Oris> Toma: No-no... Hmm.. Why then it doesn't shut me down when i'm in Windows and my temp gets to 70?
<Jack_B> what's the firewall on ubuntu called?
<oblib> Dr_Willis: nalioth had me put it in
<bob2> Jack_B: there isn't one, by default
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ntfs ro,user 		0	2
<packman_e> so what should i do
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  is what i use.
<prc> bob2, can I do that without erasing everything on my machine?
<oblib> Dr_Willis: do you know how I could add a manual mount command later in the boot process? I think the SATA is the last thing the boot does before it's done
<Jack_B> bob2, ok time to get ipchains then
<bob2> prc: sure, it's like 4 commands
<Toma-> Oris: i dont wanna give u bad advice... ive never tinkered with thermal settings. im too scared to melt my cpu. try google or someone else
<bob2> Jack_B: no, ipchains has been dead since about 2000
<bob2> Jack_B: try firestarter
<alisher> packman_e: you dont need any backports to use hoary
<Jack_B> bob2, ok thanks
<prc> bob2, great.  I'll give it a shot
<oblib> Dr_Willis: Do you know what the 0 2 does at the end?
<prc> thanks
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  Hmm... not sure - could out the sata modules in the  /etc/modules file - so they get loaed earlier perhaps
<packman_e> alisher, i was just following the quide
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  i forget. :P
<alisher> can probably break sth or make your upgrade to breezy later dtroublesom
<packman_e> *guide*
<Jack_B> bob2, hehehe i got this linux book and was just reading up on ipchains
<bob2> prc: add breezy deb-src line for multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list. sudo apt-get build-dep libmp4v2. apt-get source -b libmp4v2. install resulkting .debs
<Oris> Toma: yeah i've done that on SuSE.. But know to change that termal_points file i need at least GET IN UBUNTU os.. Or is there a way how i can run that command from windows?
<Oris> *now
<oblib> Dr_Willis: "could out" ?
<Toma-> hmmm
<Oris> Toma: cause it shuts me down - i haven't been in OS itself at all...
<Dr_Willis> put :P
<Diskgrind> Where can I see my CPU load?
<mahangu> why doesnt totem try to download the relevant dvd codes for me?
<Diskgrind> lol
<Toma-> Oris: do u know how hot your cpu is running?
<Diskgrind> How can you see your cpu temp?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. why should totem download stuff for ya >:P
<Diskgrind> or load?
<oblib> Dr_Willis: would that be module sbp2 or sr_mod?
<Dr_Willis> Diskgrind,  several dozen tools can do that.  'sensors' from the shell shows temps.
<Oris> Toma: right now 58 - it's about my normal temp(i know it's hot but it runs for a long time like this without problems.)
<Toma-> hmm
<Toma-> and it shuts down at that temp? :/
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  not sure.   put them both in the modules file. :P
<Toma-> mine runs at 65... and the trip point on linux is 90
<Oris> Toma: it says "Temp reached(61) this is the one i saw and then "power goes down"
<Toma-> weird
<oblib> Dr_Willis: those are the modules that are there. Does altering the order change things?
<Oris> Toma: that's what i want my trip points to set on - 90's
<Diskgrind> Dr_Willis  where do I find sensors at?
<Dr_Willis> oblib,  i wouldent think so,
<Toma-> Oris: try acpi=off at the bootline
<Dr_Willis> Diskgrind,  its a text command. use it from the shell - if its not installed its part of the 'lm-sensors' package
<Jack_B> why does mplayer and xmms always freeze when i try to play anything?
<Oris> Toma: i know i need a more powerful fan or water cooling system, but there has to be a way to deal with this VIRTUALY ;)
<Oris> Toma: what's that gonna do?
<Oris> Toma: acpi=off
<Diskgrind> Dr_Willis  I am unfamilliar with the shell .... Im very new to this..
<Toma-> itll turn off acpi from the kernel so it wont care about cpu temp hopefully.
<Oris> Toma: Hmm.. You mean at the GRUB screen?
<Travis|H> i take it java runtime environment 1.5 isn't in the repo's either .. as its on that torrent site someone linked earlier
<Diskgrind> thanks for the help everyone... brb
<Toma-> yep
<Dr_Willis> Diskgrind,  well alli can say is that google has a great many "shell tutorials" -   the shell is your friend.. its worth spending an hr or 3 goihg through a few 'bash tutorials'
<Oris> Toma: Hmm.. :D ok, i'm gonna try it now ;)
<Toma-> select the kernel u want, hit e, and edit the boot line and add acpi=off at the end
<Toma-> ok good luck
<Oris> Toma: ok, thanks ;)
<puff> So, "deswsusp: resume mismatch: version"
<dabaR> hi crimsun
<puff> Er, "swsusp: resume mismatch: version"
<crimsun> dabaR, hi
<reter> hi dabar
<dabaR> crimsun: what was the command to list what ports are open?
<Oris> Toma: :(
<Toma-> no love?
<Oris> Toma: It says that doesn't recognize acpi=off command...
<crimsun> dabaR, netstat -ntl
<ryufreak> how do i mount my dvd-rw to get into cd-rom 1?
<Toma-> u did add it to the kernel parameters line right?
* bimberi uses netstat -plunt because he finds "plunt" easy to remember somehow :)
<bob2> haha, same here
<chris_> hi, why doesn't font hinting work on ubuntu?
<crimsun> chris_, it works great here (Breezy)
<Oris> Toma: yes...
<bimberi> bob2: must be a cbr thing :)
<gigaclon> when is Breezy due to be out?
<gigaclon> final?
<Toma-> weird.
<Oris> Toma: i tried to add it at the top, at the bottom, in the middle.. - no..
<robotgeek> chris_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure font-config
<bimberi> gigaclon: oct 13
<chris_> i've done that
<alisher> fontconfig!
<Toma-> anyone? how do u turn off acpi from the kernel?
<dabaR> Ok, the sad story is...A friend, onto whose computer I installed ubuntu, has received an email from the ISP, saying ports were blocked, due to a security concern. ports 135-139, due to "honey pot" now, I wanna see whether those ports are even open on that computer.
<Diskgrind> Toma- Are you still here?
<gigaclon> power management doesn't work for me
<Toma-> yes not for long tho
<nomasteryoda|w> dabaR, huh?
<dabaR> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2603 is the output of her netstat -ntl
<Dr_Willis> 'noacpi' as a boot time option - works for me - i think
<Diskgrind> Toma- I just wanted to say thanks again.. I am in kde now...  cool beans!
<nomasteryoda|w> windows uses those ports
<Toma-> awesome
<dell500> how do you make graphs in openoffice?? :)
<Toma-> Oris: there u go, 'noacpi'
<Dr_Willis> not tobe confused with 'noapic'
<Toma-> stick that in kernel parameters
<Dr_Willis> :P which is sometimes ALSO needed
<Toma-> oic.....
<Diskgrind> Toma- I am not used to the font sizes and will really have to find a happy medium.. though
<Dr_Willis> edit the grub boot menu when its booted. (hit e)
<Toma-> Diskgrind: mess around with control centre
<dabaR> nomasteryoda|w: she uses linux exclusively almost. Ill look into how much she used windows...
<MadpilotPPC> how can I get a PPC-based Ubuntu box to play either Real or WMA streaming audio?
<Diskgrind> Toma-  I will have to, to be comfortable with kde
<Oris> Ahhh... Well, then i'm probably gonna search google...
<nomasteryoda|w> dabaR, well if she did not turn on a firewall
<vladuz976> which one gets called first, /etc/profile ~/.bashrc? and which one overwrites the path then?
<nomasteryoda|w> .... dabaR and uses SMB....
<Oris> Toma: thanks though, now at least i know what to look for :)
<nomasteryoda|w> since SMB opens those ports for sure
<Toma-> Oris: probably best.
<Toma-> no problem
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  the .bashrc will read /etc/profile if its told to do so. (like   source /etc/profile)
<vladuz976> I changed the PATH in /etc/profile and rebooted, but it has no effect
<nomasteryoda|w> dabaR, recommend Ethereal too
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  thers also the .bash_profile
<nomasteryoda|w> good analysis tool there
<crimsun> MadpilotPPC, you can still use w32codecs
<robotgeek> crimsun: nope
<Dr_Willis> you could just edit the .bashrc and set it how ya want for that user.
<MadpilotPPC> crimsun, on a Mac? didn't think I could
<Toma-> Oris: i just hope the ubuntu team havent removed the acpi=off option from the kernel or something stupid like that
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis, so how come, edititng the PATH in /etc/profile has no effect?
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, for some reason my .bash_history went by-by at work... all 3 of them
<nomasteryoda|w> root's too
<nomasteryoda|w> i have no clue why
<crimsun> robotgeek, MadpilotPPC, sure. You just have to use the version directly from mplayer's Web site.
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  it had an effect for me i think.. grep the files in /etc/ see what others are setting the path.
<Oris> Toma: i think i found the way.. (Google :D) Gonna try it know ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> none has access to the system
<robotgeek> MadpilotPPC: beep has a wma plugin. realplayer,install realplayer
<nomasteryoda|w> cept me
<dabaR> nomasteryoda|w: she does not have the smb installed.
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: you can have the w32codecs., but they dont work
<nomasteryoda|w> dabaR, which distro?
<dabaR> crimsun: Is that command supposed to list the ports that are open?
<nomasteryoda|w> ubuntu?
<dabaR> nomasteryoda|w: ubuntu, off course, hoary.
<crimsun> dabaR, no, only ones that are listening.
<Dr_Willis> nomasteryoda|w,  Hmm... thats a 'sign' that somone may of broke into the system. deleting logs and so forth.
<nomasteryoda|w> well, install guarddog and lock those ports..
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, true
<ghostdog> i pushed the reload button in the synaptic package manager, there where packages that failed can i repair therm
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, base security no doubt
<nomasteryoda|w> time to check the rootkit too
<Dr_Willis> yeppers
<MadpilotPPC> robotgeek, thanks, will try that. No way to get Totem running WMA on PPC?
<dabaR> crimsun: I dont see any port numbers out of the output of the command, wanna point it out? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2603
<oolon> hi all
<robotgeek> MadpilotPPC: not that i know of
<Draquito> hey i need plz, i am trying to install openVPN, howTo says that i need Tun/Tap module, im using linux 2.6.10.5 but i can't see that module doing  lsmod, anyone have some time to help me?
<Toma-> dabaR: try nmap
<oolon> can anyone recomend a avi to mpeg app. I wanna burn a vcd
<MadpilotPPC> robotgeek, too bad, I like it when everything runs through one media player...
<linner> greetings everyone ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> doesn't mencoder (part of mplayer) do that?
<nomasteryoda|w> or transcode
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis, PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" change it to PATH=/opt/e17/bin:~/bin:"${PATH}" in .bash_profile if i wanna include /opt/e17/bin to my path?
<Dr_Willis> vladuz976,  well you need to EXPORT it.
<robotgeek> crimsun: http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README ,it says "Please note that most codecs only work on Intel x86 compatible PCs."
<oolon> thanx nomasteryoda|w
<Dr_Willis> i think for ine..
<vladuz976> Dr_Willis, but then it will only stay for this terminal, next time i log in it's gone
<Dr_Willis> Normally i do a 'export PATH=$PATH:new/path/here
<crimsun> robotgeek, yeah, it seems that wm9 won't play on ppc
<robotgeek> MadpilotPPC: mmy personal favourite for the moment is amaro for mp3's
<Dr_Willis> the .bash_profile gets read Only by login shells normally. the .bashrc gets read by all the starting shells.
<Toma-> nmap os fingerprinting is the bomb :)
<oolon> going with transcode
<robotgeek> crimsun: you can build it if you like, apparently..http://nanocrew.net/2005/09/01/compiling-vlc/ thanks to dvd jon
<Jack_B> where should kdeveloper be after installation?
<ryufreak> hey oen of my apps froze, how do i close
<ryufreak> one*
<nomasteryoda|w> oolon, cool
<Jack_B> ryufreak, kill it in console
<nomasteryoda|w> there is a qt frontend and i think a gtk one
<Toma-> Jack_B: under the development menu of your Kmenu
<dabaR> Toma-: ok, well I do nmap -p 1-500 localhost, and I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2604 would you mind interpreting the output for me? I think it says only open ports are those listed, other ports from 1-500 are closed, correct?
<nomasteryoda|w> for transcode stuff
<Jack_B> ryufreak, type in ps -A, look for the name of the app, then type in kill [pid] 
<Jack_B> thanks toma-
<crimsun> robotgeek, yeah, but I'm working within the framework of universe atm
<Toma-> dabaR: what are u running on this pc?
<robotgeek> crimsun: :)
<bobot> Hello there... Anyone upgraded ubuntu 5.04 to 5.10 using the instructions from ubuntuguide.org?
<ryufreak> ps?
<linner> has anyone see this error when doing a modprobe ndiswrapper: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<dabaR> Toma-: why? a ftp, ssh, and apache servers.
<robotgeek> linner: sudo?
<Toma-> and a mail server?
<nalioth> bobot: ubuntuguide is poison
<linner> robotgeek:  nope i'm in root
<nalioth> linner: that is a common error
<ghostdog> i pushed the reload button in the synaptic package manager, there where packages that failed can i repair therm ?
<linner> nalioth:  it is?
<Jack_B> ryufreak, typing ps -A will list all the programs running
<bobot> nalioth: why?
<MadpilotPPC> !+ubuntuguide
<nalioth> ghostdog: you can reload all you like
<linner> i googled it and the only thing i could come up with was in portugese
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Jack_B> find out the process id for the frozen app then kill it
<ryufreak> Jack_B: in a terminal?
<dabaR> Toma-: no, I dont think so, altho...that says otherwise... when I scan the domain name of the computer, so, blah.blah.blah instead of localhost, the 25 port is shown as closed.
<Jack_B> ryufreak, yes
<Toma-> dabaR: well it should all be good then
<dabaR> dabaR: good being as I said?
<ghostdog> i did but i saw sum packages that failed to be installed
<Toma-> u could always add port 25 to iptables and close it up
<ryufreak> i hope i choose the right one
<ghostdog> nalioth i did but i saw sum packages that failed to be installed
<bob2> dude
<bob2> do not use netsta unless you know how to interpret it's output
<bobot> nalioth: thanks nalioth
<bob2> postfix is NOT listening to other machines by default
<linner> nalioth:  can you point me in a direction where i can fix it?
<brownie17> what is colony 5?
<dabaR> bob2: me?
<linner> brownie17:  the newest  build of ubuntu breezy
<brownie17> linner, thanks
<linner> brownie17:  sure
<ryufreak>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Toma-> bob2: better safe than sorry?
<nalioth> linner: ask bob2 for a pointer, i'm not up on ndiswrapper, just have seen the error in here quite often
<ryufreak> those are what's listed
<Jack_B> ryufreak, what's the name of the app that froze?
<shookie> sup
<ryufreak> xmms =/
<linner> nalioth:  okey dokey :)
<Jack_B> ryufreak, type in ps -A
<robotgeek> ryufreak: type killall xmms
<linner> bob2:  what do you know about this error:  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<brownie17> anyone know any video editing software that come with an install script? or on of them auto packages?
<bob2> linner: that seems to be a highly useless error indicating that you need a newer version of ndiswrapper
<bob2> brownie17: kino
<ryufreak> Ohh, capital A, not lowercase
<nalioth> brownie17: cinepaint
<Toma-> brownie17: avidemux
<linner> bob2:  nice.
<Jack_B> robotgeek: xmms freezes on my computer too, do you know why?
<shookie> Listen im having an issue with my usb camera. I cant seem to resolve it. Camera is a Kodak DX3500 and the error ... Cannot claim USB something
<ryufreak> Jack_B, thanks
<Jack_B> robotgeek: happens everytime i try to play a file
<crimsun> Jack_B, are you using the esound output?
<linner> bob2:  just synaptic it?
<Jack_B> crimsun: esound?
<robotgeek> Jack_B: there's was a xmms bug on x86, i dunno if it has been fixed. anyways, use beep-media-player!
<crimsun> Jack_B, in Preferences
<crimsun> robotgeek, err, which?
<Jack_B> crimsun: if i am should it work?
<dabaR> bob2: well, did you read what my issue is? I got a email from ISP saying ports 42, 135-139, 445 are being blocked due to a security concern they have. so, I used nmap to scan what ports are open, and it did not list any of those as being open. ISP miscalculated the security threat? or alternatively, when I boot windows, then the security threat is there?
<robotgeek> crimsun: on bug day, there was one. i dunno if it was fixed
<bob2> linner: no
<linner> bob2:  oh...
<ryufreak> so what's the best media player to use, if not xmms?
<crimsun> Jack_B, depends if you're using standard gnome audio settings
<linner> bob2:  what should i do then?
<bob2> dabaR: no, that's just a normal misunderstanding of how TCP works
<crimsun> robotgeek, the free() stack smasher?
<linner> bob2:  go to sourceforge?
<bob2> linner: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<linner> bob2:  i've got that
<Jack_B> crimsun: ok i just switched to esound uoutput
<robotgeek> crimsun: not sure, am a ppc guy. i was testing bugs on ppc. din't bother with that one
<crimsun> robotgeek, that was due to xmms-flac and has since been fixed.
<robotgeek> crimsun: oh okay, noted
<bob2> dabaR: you cannot detect that block from within your house
<bob2> linner: you read that exact page?
<linner> bob2:  yes
<dabaR> bob2: so, scan for it from here?
<dabaR> I mean, from another computer?
<linner> bob2:  that's what i've been following up to this point
<bob2> linner: ouch
<linner> bob2:  i kmnow
<linner> know that is
<Jack_B> crimsun: OMG it doesn't freeze anymore, i lub joo
<bob2> dabaR: it doesn't matter
<dabaR> bob2: well, what, are the ports open and the computer infested, or not, to be blunt...?
<bob2> dabaR: no, it has nothing to do with you
<Jack_B> crimsun: do i have to change mplayer's output to esound as well? because that app always freezes on me as well
<crimsun> Jack_B, -ao esd
<dabaR> bob2: so they are wrong about the ports being open, or it was windows, am I understanding this properly?
<bob2> dabaR: no, you're misunderstanding how tcp networks work
<dabaR> ok. so its still possible that my computer is a threat?
<bob2> of course
<dabaR> bob2: what should I do?
<bob2> if your isp claims otherwise, they're lying or stupid
<bob2> dabaR: do nothing
<dabaR> they say I am a threat, and they blocked my ports. so they are correct?
<bob2> dabaR: keep up to date with security patches, dont' run crap from untrusted sources and you wont' have issues
<Jack_B> crimsun: err do i type that in console or something
<bob2> dabaR: no, they didn't
<philc> what is the command that is run to hibernate in breezy? it's not /usr/sbin/hibernate, that's swsusp2 apparently
<crimsun> Jack_B, yes
<vladuz976> is skype in any repository?
<dabaR> bob2: sorry, I dont get it. THey blocked my ports.
<crimsun> vladuz976, no
<bob2> philc: sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<bob2> dabaR: dude
<philc> bob2: thanks
<dabaR> Or they said they did, anyhow.
<bob2> dabaR: they blocked those ports coming into their network to *everyone*
<Jack_B> crimsun: -ao, command not found?
<shawarma> Jack_B: mplayer -ao esd
<shookie> im having problems with importing photos from my camera. Seems like i cant resolve the issue. I checked online with no avail.
<Jack_B> shawarma, ok thanks
<dabaR> bob2: ok, whatever, I dont get it, but, I do do what you said above, update the system, and do not install crap. thats all that matters. as long as you say I am to do nothing...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. ever since ive gotten my wireless working (wlan0 is not 'up' at the moment) on my wireed network - the pings and other responses are real real slow..  Not sure what to look at to begin trouble shooting
<bimberi> ubotu tell vladuz976 about skype
<Dr_Willis> 64 bytes from 66.35.250.151: icmp_seq=1 ttl=50 time=74.9 ms
<Dr_Willis> 
<bob2> dabaR: it's very hard to explain what they did without explaining how tcp/ip works in general, sorry
<Dr_Willis> anyone  know if the wireless driver/config/setup could be messing with the system when im not using wireless at the moment?
<bob2> very unlikely
<bob2> unless it's a ipv6 routing thing
<Dr_Willis> bob2,  Hmm.. thats possible,
<Dr_Willis> I dont use ipv6 at all.. guess i check the wiki on how to remove it properly
<shookie> anyone?
<dabaR> bob2: ya, ok, I got that. Its just that that place where they sent the email to is on the same ISP as I am, and I did not get an email.
<vladuz976> bimberi, thanks i added that but now i can't install skype because it depends on "libqt3c102-mt" which is not available
<bob2> dabaR: then ask them if theyre doing it to everyone or not
<Travis|H> gah ok well i have that w32codec .deb ... i installed it doing "dpkg --install w32codec~.deb" and it seems to have installed .. but Totem still won't play WMV's
<oneifreak> Travis|H: using totem-xine?
<Travis|H> gstreamer
<dabaR> bob2: it says in the email that my computer is suspected. and that they blocked ports on my connection to their network.
<deFrysk> erm w32codecs needs totem-xine
<shookie> ??
<Travis|H> ok then .. that makes sense
<Travis|H> thanks :)
<nalioth> Travis|H: newer microsoft media wont play
<shawarma> shookie: What kind of camera?
<shookie> having prorblems importing photos .. could use someones help
<shookie> Kodak DX3500
<ryufreak> anyone know how to install skins on xmms?
<vladuz976> libqt3c102-mt is not available in breezy?
<shawarma> shookie: Ok. What's the exact problem?
<bob2> vladuz976: indeed, it's called libqt3-mt
<dabaR> ryufreak: add a .skins dir in your .xmms and put the skins there.
<dabaR> or just skins in .xmms
<Jack_B> crimsun: did mplayer and xmms freeze because the default sound drivers were dodgy?
<dabaR> no, it was trying to use a sound server that is not running on your computer, Jack_B .
<shawarma> Jack_B: No, they were just waiting for the sound device to become available.
<deFrysk> ryufreak, put the packages in .xmms/path/to/Skins
<deFrysk> ryufreak, so do not unpack them
<shookie> it seems like it knows what camera
<shookie> just doesnt want to download
<shookie> i tried several things
<shookie> but im all ears
<deFrysk> ryufreak, or sudo apt-get install xms-skins
<deFrysk> ryufreak, or sudo apt-get install xmms-skins
<Jack_B> ok cool fellas
<ryufreak> oic
<ryufreak> i couldn't find the xmms path
<deFrysk> or is it xmms-themes nowadays ?
<shawarma> shookie: You need to explain the "just doesnt want to download" bt..
<shookie> well I plug it in .. auto import window comes up... my camera's icon is there while its searching for drivers....
<shookie> sorry
<deFrysk> ryufreak,  .xmms/Skins is the correct path
<shookie> Cannot claim usb port or something like that
<B_166-ER-X> 1152 oe 1280, that is the question (17inch)
<deFrysk> ryufreak, note the dot (.) it stands for hidden file
<shookie> i did it under root as well
<shawarma> shookie: Doesn't ring a bell, sorry.
<shawarma> Gotta run!
<bimberi> vladuz976: ah, there's a skype package for breezy here - http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<bob2> Seveas: sure you have permission to redistribute skype?
<shookie> An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<shookie> *** Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device') ***
<mike__> I have a question about installing files in Linux. (n00b)
<shookie> thats my error
<deFrysk> !tell mike__ about ask
<mike__> what is this ask
<shookie> it freezes that command
<ryufreak> deFrysk, thanks I got it installed
<bob2> mike__: it means "please juats ask your question"
<deFrysk> mike__, read what ubotu said
<mike__> shit, ok
<deFrysk> :D
<mike__> it isnt so easy as clicking an exe file
<mike__> what steps do i take
<dabaR> synaptic is used to install programs in ubuntu.
<mike__> i know i use the terminal
<bob2> mike__: what are you trying to install?
<dabaR> mike__: its easier. read the other url that ubotu sent you.
<mike__> but the install files that came with the programs confused me
<bob2> mike__: generally you do not use the terminal to install things
<ryufreak> deFrysk, do you know why the icon of xmms doesn't show up?
<deFrysk> ! tell mike about repositoreis
<ubotu> deFrysk: I give up, what is it?
<mike__> ok
<mike__> thanks
<deFrysk> !tel mike about synaptic
<ubotu> deFrysk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<bob2> mike__: you need to be more specific and tell us what you're tryign to install
<deFrysk> !tell mike about synaptic
<deFrysk> !tell mike__  about apt-get
<dabaR> mike__: and, you usually do not install things from somewhere, but only from the ubuntu oficial repositories.
<bob2> deFrysk: that's not very helpful
<deFrysk> bob2, sorry , havent had coffee jet ;s
<mike__> thanks guys, gives me something to read... i may be back..
<dabaR> mike__: what are you installing, tho?
<mike__> i wanted XFCE
<ryufreak> is there anyway to integrate a terminal onto my desktop?
<mike__> and Winamp
<dabaR> its in the repos
<vladuz976> bimberi, thanks
<dabaR> winamp is called xmms in linux.
<dabaR> hehe
<mike__> just a bunch of software
<bob2> ryufreak: integrate, how?
<mike__> wanted to tinker with it all night
<deFrysk> mike__, linux uses xmms or beep-media-player , not winamp
<bob2> mike__: normally you just select them in synaptic and hit "install"
<ryufreak> like have a terminal box right in my desktop itself
<mike__> there is a winamp player for linux..
<ryufreak> where i can actually type into it
<bob2> ryufreak: why?
<mike__> i wanted the internet tv
<bob2> ryufreak: how is that different to having a terminal window?
<ryufreak> i hate constantly opening up a terminal, or alt tabing to it
<ryufreak> especially when i have 10 apps running
<bob2> ryufreak: how do you plan to access it if it's "in the desktop itself"?
<dabaR> ryufreak: there is a command line applet in right click on panel>add to panel...
<dabaR> bob2: maybe that is what he will like.
<dabaR> or a non-yoda speak version of that sentence
<ryufreak> yes i know that one, but i'm talking about a terminal directly on my desktop
<ryufreak> directly on my background
<bob2> ryufreak: how would you access it?
<AdmiralSenn> wahoo, huge problems
<ryufreak> click here to hide all windows + show desktop =/
<AdmiralSenn> I'm currently on my livecd because I managed to break something important
<Oris> Toma: :DDDDDDDDD
<bob2> ryufreak: why don't you just use a seperate desktop for it?
<ryufreak> i was wondering if it was integratable though
<bob2> ryufreak: then it's one less click
<ryufreak> what do you mean?
<AdmiralSenn> I was using Partition Magic to resize some of my partitions in windows (and now I know it's a bad idea to do that)
<bob2> ryufreak: do you know about virtual desktops?
<AdmiralSenn> and now grub tries to load but can't find any partitions
<AdmiralSenn> but ubuntu setup finds them fine.....
<ryufreak> dual monitors?
<bob2> ryufreak: no
<AdmiralSenn> so I need to reinstall grub and/or fix fstab
<Oris> Toma: It works! I found the way :D here: noacpi apm=off acpi=off no-hit and it doesn't monitor temperature!
<bob2> ryufreak: look at the bottom of your screen.  see 4 squares in a row?
<deFrysk> ryufreak, the 4 squares in your panel
<ryufreak> right, oh i see
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, by default Ubuntu has four virtual desktops running...
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: chroot into your system fro mthe live cd, run "sudo update-grub"
<bob2> ryufreak: click on the second one
<Oris> Toma: thank you - bye
<ryufreak> yes i see that
<bob2> ryufreak: clicking on the first one brings you back where you are
<ryufreak> that'll work lol, thanks
<bob2> ryufreak: you can bind keys to switch, too
<ryufreak> how so?
<Toma-> cool
<bob2> ryufreak: I have 12 desktops, each only has one app on it; ctrl-f5 gets me my editor
<deFrysk> ryufreak, you can even set your mousewheel to switch desktops (forgot howto tho)
<bob2> ust like I left it
<AdmiralSenn> bob2, uhh... how do I use chroot?
<MadpilotPPC> deFrysk, ryufreak hover your cursor over the virtual desktop switcher, and scroll your mouse wheel...
<dabaR> 12 desktops heh
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: chroot /wherever/your/root/partition/is/mounted
<AdmiralSenn> I'm not sure how this will help since the livecd isn't seeing any hard drive partitions at the moment.....
<bob2> dabaR: I'd have more but I ran out of function keys ;)
<MadpilotPPC> I run 6 usually
<ryufreak> i see
<bob2> ryufreak: system -> preferences -> keybdingins
<deFrysk> MadpilotPPC, Ah :) that one I did not mean but works fine , I ment the xfce4 way
<dabaR> ah, yes, the 12 f keys...
<ryufreak> keyboard shortcuts?
<bitblit> k so if I install ubuntu 5.10 preview, can I upgrade in place when it is released?
<dabaR> I dont use that, I roll up windows with the scroll button of the mouse in openbox.
<bob2> bitblit: yes
<bitblit> bob2, ty
<deFrysk> bitblit, yup
<Travis|H> hmm so i installed totem-xine ... wmv plays now ... however the browser plugin sort of plays 1-2 seconds of the clip and immediately stops and i can't start it again
<jdermer> is there an easy way to upgrade my kernel with ubuntu
<bob2> dabaR: try to avoid the mouse as much as possible, plus no scroll wheel on my laptop
<bob2> jdermer: upgrade to what?
<jdermer> like a newer one i guess
<jdermer> im sorta noob so bear with me heh
<Travis|H> i need to download the wmv to my hard drive to play it back .. browser plugin is being fussy
<bitblit> I'm trying to decide if I should switch from Gentoo to Ubuntu. I'm totally new to linux, and have Gentoo limping along. I'm tired of mapping mouse buttons and compiling sound drivers in my kernel :)
<jdermer> Gentoo and Ubuntu are my fav distros
<jdermer> Ubuntu is def easier tho
<ice_1963> that's apt-get upgrade :0)
<bitblit> i take it ubuntu works out of the box more?
<AdmiralSenn> bob2, the point is that I don't have any partitions mounted!
<bob2> jdermer: why do you want a newer one?
<bimberi> Now that is good - I added some extra desktops and presto, extra available keybindings to match!
<MadpilotPPC> bitblit, for most installs, yes.
<bob2> AdmiralSenn: ok!
<jdermer> i like having new stuff
<jdermer> but the biggest reason is my video
<bosch> 
<B_166-ER-X> i have openoffice by default, is it worth installing openoffice2 ?
<bob2> jdermer: ubuntu is not for you, then
<ice_1963> bob2 hello
<JDahl> B_166-ER-X, yes, most definitely
<deFrysk> bitblit, using ubuntu would make file very much easyer for you
<jdermer> no i mean kernel
<jdermer> not in general
<deFrysk> file = life
<bob2> jdermer: yes, I know; why do you need a newer one?
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: as long as you get the most recent version
<bosch> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=847.0
<dabaR> Has anyone repartitioned their ntfs hard drive using the live cd? I would like to know how easy, reliable, and what teh steps are that are involved.
<jdermer> my video card 3d acceleration is being odd
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: the one in the reps are very outdated
<jdermer> i think a new kernel may help
<bitblit> deFrysk, rofl :)
<B_166-ER-X> synaptic list 1.9.79.2
<bob2> jdermer: and the card is?
<bitblit> what is Colony 5?
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: yeah, it's up to 1.9.130
<Hobbsee> !colony 5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know
<B_166-ER-X> urgh
<jdermer> integrated intel i915
<Hobbsee> !colony5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<deFrysk> bitblit, a pre-version of breezy
* AdmiralSenn beats his head on the desk
<bitblit> looks like a different version of 510 that i'm downloading
<dabaR> bosch: are you asking a question?
<bob2> jdermer: I'd be very surprised if going past 2.6.12 helped
<Hobbsee> bitblit: what version are you downloading?
<bitblit> says ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso
<thewayofzen> question:  sound always works in gnome.  in xfce4 fluxbox or blackbox it always seems as though it stops working and will not work unless i type  est & into a command window.  is there a way to ensure that the sound server starts automatically
<bitblit> not sure what breezy is
<Travis|H> bitblit: breezy is not officially out yet .. the current stable release is called Hoary Hedgehog
<Travis|H> Breezy Badger is slated to come out some time in October .. but there was a Preview Release (release candidate basically) that came out earlier this month
<cafuego_> !info beagle breezy
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.0.13.4-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 777 kB, Installed size: 2668 kB
<Travis|H> and the latest test version (and likely last to be compiled before the final version is out) is Colony 5
<cafuego_> Travis|H: 2 days ago, Colony5.
<bitblit> Travis|H, so what should i get for a new install?
<mae> Linux ROCKS!
<jdermer> bob2, can u tell me how to upgrade the kernel tho
<Toma-> mae: no, i do.
<jdermer> id like to try
<bob2> jdermer: you can't, in general
<bob2> jdermer: not unless you really know what you're doing
<cafuego_> lying bot
<mae> Has anyone given banshee a whirl? it is pretty buggy right now but looks very promising, there are so many features already in the short time it has been released.
<Travis|H> bitblit: well ... for guaranteed stability and compatibility with the unofficial ubuntu starter guide ... 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog)
<Amaranth> 0.0.13? i thought beagle 0.1.0 was out with huge ammounts of fixes
<bob2> jdermer: if you're having issues with the breezy kernel, you really do need to file a bug
<thewayofzen> jdermer,  i tried to brave it and i ended up with a big mess of kernel panick.
<ice_1963> with breezy can i jest install xfce4 not gnome?
<jdermer> ive recompiled a kernel before man
* AdmiralSenn cries in the corner
<bitblit> I'm confused because i have two pages up, both for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger), one says Preview, one says Colony CD 5
<bob2> jdermer: good for you
<jdermer> im just asking if theres an easy ubuntu way like with gentoo
<bob2> jdermer: the ubuntu kernel is pretty tightly coupled to the userland in ubuntu
<[LethAL] > ice_1963, Yes...
<Travis|H> bitblit: well if you are going to install Breezy, install Colony CD 5
<bob2> jdermer: sure, make-kpkg
<ice_1963> how
<cafuego_> !info beagle breezy
<mae> Is breezy still on schedule for october, or is it delayed?
<bob2> jdermer: you're on your own when it breaks, tho
<bitblit> Travis|H, k ty
<ubotu> beagle: (Desktop search tool), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 827 kB, Installed size: 3052 kB
<Jack_B> where can i open kdevelop if i'm using gnome?
<thewayofzen> bob2,  advice on having esd start auto matically in fluxbox/blackbox/xfce4  id rather not have to type esd & into console.. gnome sound ALWAYS works.. id kinda like that for any WM i use.
<cafuego_> Yeah, thought so.
<vladuz976> Seveas, what does your ubuntu-apt-utils do?
<Amaranth> hehe
<ice_1963> jest tip server
<Toma-> thewayofzen: tinker with your .xfce settings
<bitblit> Travis|H, I take it colony 5 is just an updated preview build?
<Amaranth> cafuego_ apt-get update? :)
<Travis|H> bitblit: yea
<cafuego_> Amaranth: sudo rm /var/lib/blootbot/ubuntu/*breezy*
<Toma-> thewayofzen: also, ask in #xfce
<bitblit> Travis|H, cool, ty.
<bob2> thewayofzen: I'd just make a ~/.xsession and run everything out of that
<AdmiralSenn> so anyone have any idea how to get back into my hard drive?
<Amaranth> *groan*, xchat won't filter out Travis|H so it beeps when someone says his nick
<Jack_B> hey fellas, how can i access kdevelop using the gnome gui?
<Toma-> poor Travis|H
<Travis|H> ?
<AdmiralSenn> I suppose I could just reformat my partitions and lose all my data
<Toma-> Jack_B: just run the command
<AdmiralSenn> which I'm not going to do..
<Jack_B> ok
<Amaranth> Jack_B: install it from synaptic then it should either be in the menus or you can open a console and run it from there
<jdermer> bob2, i got 2.6.10-5 kernel right now
<jdermer> how can i get to the .12
<Travis|H> Amaranth: why is it beeping when someone says my nickname?
<ryufreak> anyone have any luck installing an ati x800 series pci-e card?
<Jack_B> amaranth: it's not displayed in the menus
<jdermer> im using 5.04 not 5.10
<dabaR> Travis|H: thats his name.
<Jack_B> Amaranth, i've already installed btw
<Amaranth> Travis|H: I have it beep when someone says 'travis', seeing how that's my first name. :)
<Travis|H> oh i see :)
<Amaranth> i just turned it off for now, i'll beat xchat into working right later
<ice_1963> i'm running kernel-2.6.12-1
<bob2> jdermer: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Jack_B> holy crap kdevelop pwns my 128mb sd ram
<Travis|H> anywho .. i'm having a bit of a funky issue .. i'm using totem-xine, w32codecs, and the Totem Mozilla Plugin 1.2.0 ..... when i open up to a page with an embeded wmv the video loads up fine and plays for a very short blip (1-2 seconds) and then stops .. and it won't let me hit the play button
<Travis|H> i get a short blip of video and sound .. and totem can play the file fine from my hard drive
<Travis|H> just the plugin is being fishy ....... anyone encounter that .. or have any idea how i might fix it?
<henke> Travis|H, I have the same issue. I havn't looked for a solution though.
<Travis|H> hmmm well its nice knowing im not alone .. thanks henke
<Toma-> use mplayer plugin
<Cryptid> I Need Java2 Runtime From where Do i get it I cannot find it in Synaptic (i added the multiverse repos also)
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Cryptid about java
<dabaR> Cryptid: Sun's java is proprietary, and no other organization than SUn can distribute it, legally.
<cafuego_> Cryptid: Use java-package. See wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<esac> what can i install to control power options, cpu frequency, suspend, hibernate, etc... ?
<MadpilotPPC> Is there no RealPlayer for PPC hardware?
<bitblit> MadpilotPPC, doesn't vlc play that format?
<Chousuke> MadpilotPPC: Probably not.
<tristanmike> Can anyone help me with file transfer for a Yahoo account in Gaim, as in I can't. It appears that everything goes fine, no errors on my end, but when my yahoo friend get's the file, even a small screenshot png, it says it's an html on the other end and wont open
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: sorry no
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: we are red headed step children
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, meh. Any way to play Real streams, then?
* cafuego_ sets fire to both nalioth and MadpilotPPC
<tristanmike> lol
<dabaR> realplayer for mac osx exists...
<ryufreak> what does codec fall under in synaptic?
<cafuego_> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Chousuke> The only OS on PPC that works for all that proprietary stuff is OS X :P
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, use the Search button, it's faster than messing with the categories
<ryufreak> good diea
<ryufreak> idea*
<crafteh> when i click the logout button and the background is fading, my mouse starts to jump a lot. does this happen to anyone else? whenever the fading occurs it does...
<MadpilotPPC> My favourite local radio station streams only in Real & WMA (actually asp-something) and I can't play either on this machine! :(
<bugz_> is the livna ATI driver have 3d support?
<cafuego_> MadpilotPPC: Email them and ask them why they don't podcast.
<pussfeller> REAL AND wma can ussually be played
<MadpilotPPC> cafuego, I'd settle for a basic MP3 stream, frankly
<pussfeller> real releases a linux client, helix player or something
<Travis|H> so XMMS from the repositors uses gtk1 to draw the menu's .. is there a gtk2 version of xmms .. same question for gmplayer ... it seems rhythmbox and totem are gonna have to be pushed aside because they're not co-operating with me
<ryufreak> i just searched realplayer, and i think the command is sudo apt-get install realplayer
<pussfeller> you can get it from their website too
<ice_1963> it is
<ryufreak> MadpilotPCC, try it, and see if it works out for you
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, PPC machines use a different repository to x86 machines - I've already searched for it...
<ryufreak> oh
<mae> Personally I think java is dead.
<mae> not yet, but eventually..
<AdmiralSenn> so.... say I'm trying to mount a reiser partition
<AdmiralSenn> what's the command?
<AdmiralSenn> -t reiserfs?
<mae> but it did have a place in pushing forth alot of new technologies building on its innovative ideas
<Chousuke> mae: It's widely used still :/
<MadpilotPPC> Java is going to be a long time dying, I think...
<mae> Chousuke, yah, i know its not dead now, but what I mean is that I think from this point it will just stabilise for awhile and then decline..
<alisher> does anyone know how to make xchat play sounds. Where is the directory with sound files?
<mae> with all the new portable languages like ruby/python/.NET and their cil and il
<mae> perhaps the future for java will be putting it on cil/il and using it like that
<ryufreak> SDK will always be building servers for big companies, it won't die for a while
<pussfeller> cil il?
<mae> common language infrastructure and intermediate language a la mono and ms .net
<JDahl> mae, all technologies eventually are replaced
<mae> JDahl, I disagree, C has been around for a looong time and is still widely used for many projects
<MadpilotPPC> dog, FF has an awkward method of changing external app calls - Opera is so much easier...
<mae> mainly because it is a simple low-overhead language which makes it play nice with many other software
<crafteh> when i click the logout button and the background is fading, my mouse starts to jump a lot. does this happen to anyone else? whenever the fading occurs it does...
<tristanmike> any help with Gaim?
<vbgunz> hey everyone... I think I found a bug with GPA for GnuPG... Can someone confirm?
<Cryptid> cafuego & Madpilot i am getting this error when i try to download Java "E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate" as mentioned on wiki.ubuntu.com this command dosent work "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4"
<dabaR> how do you make a server, such as gdm start when you boot? something along the lines of sudo invoke-rc.d gdm add
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: most of the linux things (like realplayer) are compiled for x86
<dabaR> It does not start at boot atm, but can be started from the console.
<vbgunz> dabaR: /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<vladuz976> Seveas, how can i get access to download w3codecs?
<dabaR> vbgunz: that would just start it at that time. I want it to start every time I boot.
<vbgunz> sudo first*
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, I'm finding that out... I'll be glad to get back to my own (x86) machine in a week or two...
<mae> JDahl, but ya in the long run, sure.. who knows, maybe in the future all processors will have a builtin coprocessor that translates some common IL which would be the zen of portability and performance :) a hardware solution for translating
<vbgunz> vbgunz: oh, not on that level...
<dabaR> stop talking to yuorself:P
<vladuz976> bimberi, i can't use seveas' skype coz it depends on w3codecs and i need authentication to download that
<nalioth> Cryptid: hoary or breezy?
<vbgunz> can you maybe once logged in go to system > preference > session > startup and config it there?
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: yes you will then have an appreciation for what we PPC users go thru who choose to run linux
<Cryptid> nalioth, hoary
<ryufreak> i still can't get these codec's to work.....
<vbgunz> can someone maybe help me confirm a bug with GPA for GnuPG?
<ryufreak> libxklavier is the only codec in synaptic
<nalioth> Cryptid: get your hot java here http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<tristanmike> hot java, lol, that's funny for so many reasons
<dabaR> vbgunz: heh. that would make gdm start after I log into my gnome-session
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, which codecs are you trying to get?
<ryufreak> divx, ac3, and something to run subs
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, no idea what a sub is, but the first two should work with w32codecs, AFAIK
<Cryptid> nalioth, Thanx now i can install Azureus,,, ne can u tell me y did they remove w32codes and java from synaptic
<vbgunz> dabaR: thanks... I am learning from your problem too ;)
<ryufreak> subtitle = subs
<vbgunz> dabaR: Hope you get it fixed
<tristanmike> Cryptid, they were removed from the repos, yes
<vbgunz> dabaR: how do you think that happened?
<Travis|H> ryufreak: VLC supports subtitles
<Chousuke> ryufreak: just install VLC
<Cryptid> tristanmike, but Y?
<ryufreak> that in synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> W32codecs -->  http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Chousuke> yes.
<oga> If I place a order of a few ubuntu cd's at shipit, will the hoary cd's be shipped, or breezy? (in october though)
<vbgunz> hey everyone, I am downloading k3b because I need a burner... is this ok?
<Chousuke> w32codecs is in synaptic too
<Dr_Willis> k3b is a very nice tool.
<MadpilotPPC> vbgunz, sure. it's a better app than GnomeBaker, IMO...
<Cryptid> oga, i breezy cd will be shiped i already placed the order for Breezy
<ryufreak> can't find it :(
<ryufreak> using search
<dabaR> vbgunz: this guy has a weird hoary install, did not even install OO.o for him,
<MadpilotPPC> Chousuke, not any more it's not... ;)
<Cryptid> vbgunz, get gnomebaker
<Travis|H> w32codecs was taken out ryufreak .. i just went through the same thing not more than an hour ago
<vbgunz> Dr_Willis: When I selected k3b, a bunch of files got selected with it... I agreed to them all... should this be all that I need?
<bobulor> greetings everyone
<Dr_Willis> vbgunz,  its a kde app.. so it will install most of the kde stuff.
<Travis|H> i got the .deb from the bittorrent site Dr_Willis posted and it worked fine
<vbgunz> gnomebaker?
<Cryptid> vbgunz, yes u will need all those files
<MadpilotPPC> ryufreak, are you following the wiki's RestrictedFormats page? it's all up to date
<ryufreak> could you link me?
<bobulor> crimsun: I'm in dire straights with my sound system
<MadpilotPPC> !tell ryufreak about restricted
<Travis|H> RestrictedFormats page still says to apt-get install w32codecs .. it was taken out of the repositories .. so that's a no go
<MadpilotPPC> Travis|H, no it doesn't - it's up to date, trust me.
<oga> If I place a order of a few ubuntu cd's at shipit _today_, will the hoary cd's be shipped, or breezy? (in october though)
<vbgunz> it's cool... this is my first question along these lines... *if* I choose to uninstall a program I install through Synaptic will fragments of the application be left behind??
<Chousuke> hmm.
<Chousuke> vbgunz: configs.
<Cryptid> vbgunz gettting gnomebaker is better u need to download a very sall file but in Case of K3b u will need to download all KDE support files so its better to get GnomeBaker
<Chousuke> vbgunz: you can purge them with --purge
<MadpilotPPC> vbgunz, configs will be left behind, unless you choose "complete uninstall" in Synaptic
<Chousuke> or by selecting purge from the menu
<Travis|H> MadpilotPPC: I am looking at it right now https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<esac> i am trying to install gnome-cpufreq-applet and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop. any ideas why ?
<vbgunz> this is one of the reasons why I wish to switch from Windows to Linux... I have this belief nothing will get left behind on uninstall... slowing the system down, etc...
<cafuego_> Well, except for the bit where gnomebaker appears to be unable to burn audio cds.
<bobulor> crimsun: sound only works for Totem Movie Player (crappily). When I talked to the computer help center for my school, they said to update all my drivers. But I don't know how to go about doing that.
<Jack_B> how do i add shortcuts for programs onto the gnome taskbar?
<MadpilotPPC> Travis|H, please read the whole page - you need to add a seperate repo to get w32codecs...
<cafuego_> esac: the cpu freq thingie should already be in the list of stuff to be added to the panel.
<esac> vbgunz: i wouldn't count on it. unless you 100% know what you are doing, it is very often that you'll leave behind a dependency that is no longer needed
<AdmiralSenn> okay, take two
<vbgunz> Chousuke: when and where do I use the purge command? does it go by itself on the command line?
<bobulor> crimsun: any suggestions?
<cafuego_> Jack_B: Right-click the bar, choose 'Add...' and then choose launcher.
<AdmiralSenn> what is the option for the mount command to do a reiser filesystem? -t reiserfs?
<Jack_B> thanks cafuego
<esac> cafuego: it seems to be a scaled down version of one i've seen before. i can't seem to set what frequency i want to run at with this one
<MadpilotPPC> AdmiralSenn, "man mount" might have answers
<crimsun> bobulor, you're going to have to be considerably more detailed
<cafuego_> esac: No, this one only reports what powernowd has chosen for you. (it scales depending on how busy the cpu is)
<mae> whats the name of the OSS project thats trying to clone howl?
<alexandre> hello
<vbgunz> esac: that was just one of the reasons why I in a sense started to despise windows... things just kept getting left behind... The system got slower even if I unstalled it all... man..
<AdmiralSenn> I did that
<cafuego_> esac: ie: When you're not doing much, it'll always be as slow as it can be.
<AdmiralSenn> it doesn't go over every single filesystem it can handle
<Cryptid> cafuego_, Well Gnome Baker can make Audio cds i made 1 jus yesterday
<mae> Cryptid, have you tried serpentine?
<cafuego_> Cryptid: Not on amd64 breezy, completely hangs.
<alexandre> i need help for Ubuntu ???
<esac> cafuego: any idea what i can install to control that. unfortunately vmware doesn't seem to pass through its need for cpu and it runs as slow as a dog
<AdmiralSenn> more specifically I need to know what filesystem ubuntu uses by default and what the mount option for it is
<MadpilotPPC> AdmiralSenn, try "man -k reiser" - that will search the man files for resier...
<mahangu> any recommendations for a ftp client i can apt-get?
<Cryptid> mae, what is serpentine
<crimsun> cafuego_, ugh. Where does it hang?
<MadpilotPPC> AdmiralSenn, ext3 by default, AFAIK
<bobulor> crimsun: how do I determine the sound system running in my computer? Would it be Alsa?
<cafuego_> esac: Disable powernowd, that should force it to run at full speed.
<oga> If I place a order of a few ubuntu cd's at shipit _today_, will the hoary cd's be shipped, or breezy? (in october though) ?
<Dr_Willis> i tend to use 'mc' for my ftp needs. but thats old-skool
<crimsun> bobulor, by default, yes.
<ryufreak> what does W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<ryufreak>  mean
<tristanmike> oga, breezy full release cds
<bobulor> crimsun, so, I should go hunt down alsa drivers?
<cafuego_> crimsun: it convers the mp3 tracks to wav, then stops.
<crimsun> ryufreak, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<oga> tristanmike, you sure?
<Cryptid> oga, Breezy will be Shipped not hoary
<crimsun> bobulor, not yet. That's the last resort.
<oga> ok :)
<cafuego_> crimsun: I can cd to the tempdir then burn using cdrecord in a for loop without any problems.
<AdmiralSenn> nothing
<tristanmike> oga, yeah, if you order Breezy will be shipped not Hoary, in fact the shipit page says that
<crimsun> cafuego_, hmm, ok.
<bobulor> crimsun: what would be a good first resort?
<alexandre> i install breezy on my laptop
<crimsun> bobulor, cat /proc/asound/modules
<bobulor> crimsun, in terminal?
<mahangu> ftp client for ubuntu, anyone?
<AdmiralSenn> well, apparently it doesn't use reiser, ext2 or ext3
<B_166-ER-X> wtf, is that normal ? i just install openoffice2 from synaptic, and at the splash screen its 'Open office 1.1' but the 1.1 have a red X on it , and 2.0 over it, like 'hand-writen' !!??
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> how unprofessional.
<Cryptid> mahangu, gftp is good
<mahangu> Cryptid, does it ship with ubuntu? or do i have to d/l it?
<bobulor> crimsun: I typed "cat /proc/asound/modules" and got the reply "0 snd_intel8x0"
<MadpilotPPC> B_166-ER-X, 2.0 is a beta still...
<Cryptid> mahangu, download it from synaptic
<oneifreak> B_166-ER-X: ive seen that before
<crimsun> bobulor, ok. Are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<bobulor> crimsun, good question, I'll look around in synaptic
<B_166-ER-X> well, it doenst look like openoffice2 from Breezy at all..
<ryufreak> "Merge the archive key for debian-marillat into your default user's keyring" how do i do that?
<calvin> can anyone help me with an EXE question (Very new to ubuntu)?
<smott> just ask
<crimsun> bobulor, lsb_release -a will tell you
<JDahl> ryufreak, breezy is not every released, and you're already busy breaking it?
<calvin> is there anyway to install exe programs in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> EXE?
<tristanmike> calvin, there are no exe's in linux
<tristanmike> calvin, exe is a Windows only file
<Dr_Willis> time for a wine/faq/ url.
<tristanmike> lol
<smott> calvin: we have elfs in linux, not exes
<ryufreak> JDahl, I just want some codec's :( lol
<bobulor> crimsun, I use Hoary Hedgehog
<calvin> How can I get photoshop for ubuntu, or can i"
<calvin> ?
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<Dr_Willis> type "!wine" and read the bots message
<Dr_Willis> you MAY be able to run it with 'wine'
<ryufreak> photoshop is gimp
<crimsun> bobulor, are you using an ~/.asoundrc or /etc/asound.conf?
<MadpilotPPC> calvin, try the GIMP instead - it's installed in Ubuntu by default
<Dr_Willis> or use gimp - it can do most all the basic tasks.
<B_166-ER-X> !openoffice2.org splash screen odities
<ubotu> Wish i knew, B_166-ER-X
<B_166-ER-X> (..)
<bobulor> crimsun, will typing either one tell me?
<calvin> is there any conversion?, I kinda need it for my online class for college
<crimsun> bobulor, no. ls -l ~/.asoundrc /etc/asound.conf
<aftertaf> boing :)
<ryufreak> calvin, why not dual boot windows if you need it?
<MadpilotPPC> calvin, you might be able to get Photoshop running in Wine
<Dr_Willis> if the class is teaching photoshop - you will proberly want to use photpshop then
<aftertaf> linner:  morning k: )
<linner> aftertaf:  HEY!!!!!!!!!!!
<linner> aftertaf:  i was just thinking about you
<calvin> I lost my XP disk, main reason for being persistant about it in ubuntu
<aftertaf> linner:  nice ;)
<Dr_Willis> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs.
<calvin> what is wine?
<Dr_Willis> type "!wine" and read the bots message
<linner> did you get all 12 of my emails this morning???  *laughing*
<calvin> !wine
<Dr_Willis> :) like i said earlier.
<tristanmike> calvin, have a look at gimp-shop, it's a plugin that makes all the menus and stuff as close to photoshop as possible
<Dr_Willis> lol
<dbzdeath2> !wine
<bobulor> crimsun, I typed "ls -l ~/.asoundrc /etc/asound.conf" and it said No such file or directory for "ls: /home/robert/.asoundrc" and "ls: /etc/asound.conf"
<aftertaf> lol linner yeah... 3, not 12 ;)
<linner> you get what i mean
<Dr_Willis> !beer
<ubotu> No idea, Dr_Willis
<ryufreak> gah, damn codecs!
<linner> big time probs with my keyboard
<ice_1963> it's best to for get window's and jest use linux :0)
<aftertaf> hehe.... typing with forehead does have its disadvantages...
<crimsun> bobulor, what about for ~/.asoundrc ?
<vbgunz> how do I uninstall an application in which I installed through the command line interface?
<crimsun> bobulor, err, sorry. Your statement was cut off.
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  with apt-get?
<calvin> where can I find programs that are for ubuntu, games, utilitites and such?
<kingemer> hey, the link for the docs in the topic needs a capital D
<vbgunz> aftertaf: yes
<bobulor> crimsun, why?
<vbgunz> apt-get install gpa
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  synaptic... or apt-get remove.
<MadpilotPPC> kingemer, good catch!
<aftertaf> vbgunz:  synaptic is a gui frontend for apt
<Jack_B> what's a good firewall besides firestarter?
<Dr_Willis> calvin,  synaptic - is the tool to learn to use and love
<crimsun> bobulor, it's a local client screen width issue
<tristanmike> ryufreak, did you figure out how to install that key, the apt authentication thingy?
<bobulor> crimsun, o
<brownie17> bob2, i am using kino, which you recommended me (i think), and i go to open a ".mpg" file and it gives me an error, like invalid format or something
<vbgunz> aftertaf: thanks!
<calvin> where is synaptic?
<kingemer> MadpilotPPC: just doing my duty :-)
<ryufreak> nope
<Jack_B> look for synaptic under system, administration
<B_166-ER-X> how can i have the last version of openoffice stable ?
<brownie17> calvin, synaptic is the the sytem-> admin menu
<ryufreak> but i googled w32codecs, and found a place to get it
<bobulor> crimsun, i typed ~/.asoundrc and it said no such file or directory
<ryufreak> tristanmike, try wget ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<ryufreak> sudo dpkg -i ./w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<bobulor> crimsun, with your earlier command it said the same thing about two other things
<Travis|H> ugh so i am trying to figure out all this stuff for myself .. when it comes to CVS ......... CVS is just for obtaining sources right? ... or is there a special method for compiling the sources obtained via CVS?
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: check out the ubuntu guide howto on it...
<tristanmike> ryufreak, I have them, thanx, I just want to get that archive working
<brownie17> billytwowilly, nice name
<crimsun> bobulor, right, that's what we were trying to figure out.
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: check out the ubuntu forums howto on it...
<bobulor> crimsun, they were  /home/robert/.asound and  /etc/asound.conf
<cevizoglu> Travis|H, cvs is mostly for version control, but yes, you can get unstable source code with it
<ryufreak> just tested it, not working for me yet =/
<brownie17> is anyone here familiar with "kino"?
<MadpilotPPC> crimsun, want to change the /topic, pls? typo in the UserDocumentation link
<ishit> anyone can plz tel me how to get latest repositories for ubuntu
<cevizoglu> Travis|H, and if you get the release date right, you can get stable code with it
<crimsun> bobulor, which totem are you using, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<vbgunz> how do I use the purge command... I believe Dr_willis was telling me but never finished... anyone know how to purge?
<brownie17> ishit, type "!repos"
<B_166-ER-X> why isnt always the last version of an app, thats listed in apt-get or synaptic ?
<ishit> where
<linner> brownie17:  kino is a game in vegas right?  :)
<linner> oh wait that's KENO :)
<Travis|H> cevizoglu: but as far as the source obtained with cvs ... just compile it normal?
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30866&page=29&highlight=howto+latest+openoffice - the last few posts of that
<brownie17> linner, hahha
* linner is a funny girl
<linner> :)
<bobulor> crimsun, Movie Player using xine-lib version 1.0.0
<brownie17> linner, i'm not trying to gamble im trying to video edit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<cevizoglu> Travis|H, yes
<Travis|H> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> B_166-ER-X: who knows, but it's pretty easy to install following the last few posts on that thread
<ishit> "!repos"
<linner> brownie17:  yeah then going to vegas night be a problem
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<esac> if i install a program that wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, is that bad ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<brownie17> linner, hahah
<ced78> ubuntu n'arrive pas a crire sur du ntfs?
<linner> :)
<ishit> how do i get latest repositories for ubuntu
<ice_1963> that's bad lol
<Hobbsee> esac: that's a metapackage, meaning it has nothing in it...it's good to install it before dist upgrading to breezy though
<linner> do we have a french forum?
<MadpilotPPC> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<linner> MadpilotPPC:  thank you :)
<cevizoglu> which works better with ubuntu - pentium m or the sempron processor?  I'm a newb with intel-compat. hardware
<crimsun> bobulor, do you mean that the sound's scratchy and pops, or ...?
<oneifreak> rad, 242M updates :P
<ishit> anyone
<MustangMatt> Are there zimbra packages yet?
<dabaR> ishit: do you know how to see what ubotu sent you? if not, answer with the IRC client program that you are using.
<brownie17> can anyone help me with Kino? i am trying to open a .mpg file in it
<bobulor> crimsun, imagine every concievable problem with sound, totem has it right now: pops. scratchy sound, sound that isn't accurate to what I know I should hear, etc.
<brownie17> bobulor, sounds pretty bad
<bobulor> crimsun, and i have the interesting problem where the speed at which the music plays tends to speed up and slow down randomly
<esac> if im already running breezy and i do a dist-upgrade, will i get colony 5 ?
<bobulor> crimsun, and Totem is the only thing sound will work for
<brownie17> i am getting an error with kino and cinepaint, can anyone help me?
<dabaR> esac: or something newer
<ishit> how do get a copy of breezy
<crimsun> bobulor, I thought you said sound _doesn't_ work with totem
<brownie17> ishit, if you are having problem with hoary, then you don't need breezy
<bobulor> crimsun, I just mentioned all my problems to the guy who put my os together for me, he said to go get a new kernel
<bobulor> crimsun, no
<brownie17> ishit, http://tinyurl.com/85dry
<ishit> i am havin a BIG prob wit hoary
<brownie17> ishit, what is it?
<crimsun> bobulor, what's the default audio sink configured as in System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector?
<bobulor> crimsun, with totem iat leasti can hear something, with everything else i get no sound at all
<brownie17> ishit, is it a bug or do you not know how to use it?
<ishit> it does not instal properly on my machine
<bobulor> crimsun, ESD
<brownie17> ishit, what mahine are you using?
<brownie17> bobulor, try ALSA
<ishit> p4 2.4ghz 380mb ram
<brownie17> !tell bobulor about ALSA
<Feral_Kid> Could anyone plase tell me howI could install the latest version of fwbuilder 2.0.7? I am stuck with version 2.0.3, and that is impacting a project...
<bobulor> !tell
<NaVi> hello
<ishit> theres never a clean installation
<bobulor> brownie17, ???
<scanwinder> does anyone know if there's a way to minimize america's army?
<ice_1963> ishit that's a good one )
<brownie17> bobulor, you said you were having problems with ESD, so try ALSA
<NaVi> Got a question no one seems to knowfforsure.
<dabaR> scanwinder: ctrl_
<ishit> i hav a friend who is advanced in linux n he too has no idea
<brownie17> bobulor, it is an alternative
<dabaR> ctrl+c to kill it.
<bobulor> brownie17, i switched, nothing is any better
<Hobbsee> NaVi: say it, that's a good start
<ishit> i hav a new prob at every instalation hehehe
<brownie17> ishit, well maybe it is just not compatable. there is a lady in here who has been trying for weeks to make it work, and it just doesn't.
<ishit> yea
<NaVi> does Ubuntu have SLI support or is it coming in the next driver update from nvidia?
<dabaR> ishit: if you want help, be responsive to questions you get asked, and ask your question in the proper way.
<brownie17> bobulor, to switch to ALSA you don't just click switch, there are many settings which it teaches you in that there guide
<vbgunz> can someone help me map shortcut keys to seahorse GPG signing of documents?
<MustangMatt> dabar: I'm not asking about the official repository. I'm asking if anyone has built packages yet.
<ishit> so i thought ill try breezy
<vbgunz> I don't see anything in the options for a shortcut key...
<cevizoglu> ishit, you should
<bobulor> brownie17, a guide?
<scanwinder> dabaR: dosent work
<cevizoglu> ishit, but if it fails you won't know for sure until stable is released
<scanwinder> dabaR: just tried it
<brownie17> ishit, if that doesn't work, try another distro or give up, because theres not much chance
<brownie17> bobulor, in that link i gave you
<dabaR> kill the stu^id game anyhow.
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, do FF extensions not work on Ubuntu PPC? I can't get Adblocker and a couple others to install...
<crimsun> bobulor, did you just select alsasink in the default audio sink?
<ishit> y is it havin these kind of incompatibility happenin
<NaVi> ok what an answer
<cevizoglu> ishit, your hardware is probably not as common as other hardware
<brownie17> crimsun, yes, i am telling him to do it the proper way
<ishit> kk
<Feral_Kid> I guess that mean no...
<brownie17> ishit, what graphics card are you using? what is the error? is it an X config error?
<crimsun> brownie17, he might need customsink -> alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<ishit> thats the first prob
<bobulor> brownie17, 1.) i dont see a link, 2.) yeah, i just changed to alsa in multimedia systems selector
<ishit> but i got a way to repair that
<brownie17> crimsun, wel try it
<cevizoglu> ishit, which is surprising because I've had great HW support from ubuntu over all kinds of hardware
<brownie17> bobulor, ill send it again
<brownie17> !tell bobulor about ALSA
<crimsun> stepping out for a moment, brb
<brownie17> bobulor, there you go
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: ymmv
<bobulor> brownie17, every time you say !tell bobulor about alsa, nothing happens
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: not only do you have the PPC wall, but the firefox version inconsistency
<ishit> then some programs that i get through synaptic instal smoothly n dont work finally
<NaVi> I must have missed the answer
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, oh, fun... this is 1.0.6, AFAIK, so it shouldn't be out of date
<ishit> how big is the breezy downloasd
<ishit> download
<bobulor> brownie17, it goes from the !tell statement to the bobulor... statement, with only crimsun's statement about stepping out for a minute
<cevizoglu> ishit, around 650 mb
<NaVi> ok one more try
<jamey3> I am stuck in a loop! gnome-panel keeps quitting unexpectedly. When I choose "Close" or "Restart Application" the same thing happens. How can I fix it??
<bobulor> brownie17, still no link though
<brownie17> bobulor, it should open another window message from ubotu, with the link and info in it
<NaVi> Is there SLI support yet?
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: if adblock isnt written for 1.0.6, that's an inconsistency
<ishit> shux
<brownie17> NaVi, no
<Feral_Kid> This almost making me what to go back to gentoo... <sigh>
<NaVi> oh
<brownie17> NaVi, or so i hear
<NaVi> ok second question
<ishit> then once downloaded how do i instal it
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, it does work on x86, at least...
<brownie17> ishit, how did you install hoary?
<ice_1963> i got to go ishit brb :0)-
<ishit> through a boot cd
<cevizoglu> anyone have success/failure with an AMD 64 notebook with ubuntu?  I'm considering getting one
<bobulor> brownie17, o, it put the link in another tab at the bottom of the window in a manner that made it seem like nothing had happened
<NaVi> I know nothing of Linux and or programming, how can I learn linux is there a beginner tutorial?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell NaVi about docs
<jamey3> NaVi, look on tldp.org
<MadpilotPPC> !tell NaVi about cli
<brownie17> ishit, it will be approx 650 meg. it is in ISO format, which means a cd image. you can use a program like k3b to burn it to a cd. but get the live cd first, because you need it for fixing stuff if the install dosesnt work
<bob2> cevizoglu: the specific model is a lot more important than the architecture
<MadpilotPPC> NaVi, the two msgs from ubotu should get you started off
<jamey3> I am stuck in a loop! gnome-panel keeps quitting unexpectedly. When I choose "Close" or "Restart Application" the same thing happens. How can I fix it??
<brownie17> bobulor, yeah, you needed to know what to look for. sorry i assumed you knew
<bob2> cevizoglu: using linux-laptops.net and wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam is a better plan
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: ppc users really have to love ubuntu
<jamey3> can anyone help me?
<ishit> i hav a live cd of hoary so wil it help me repair hoary version
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, I'm getting this impression... too bad...
<ishit> one big prob is that if k3b instals then limewire n skype dont work n vice versa
<net28> l
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: too bad for what/whom?
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, so when breezy gets official release on oct 13, are backports encouraged? and where can i get a recommended file for sources.list like the one from ubotu for hoary?
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, too bad for both PPC users and Ubuntu...
<jamey3> join #gnome
<jamey3> shit
<jamey3> haha
<bobulor> brownie17, fyi, i am arguably the biggest linux newb is existence. Im going through an online tutorial about basic linux (slowly), but I only know a few basic commands like how to sudo shutdown -h <time reference>
<MadpilotPPC> brownie17, no idea - might want to join ubuntu-motu, I think they're in charge of stuff like that
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: i guess so
<nalioth> !tell bobulor about cli
<Burgundavia> brownie17, backports have been added to the default sources.list, just commented out like universe
<ishit> can an ubuntu live cd help me repair
<trans_err> is there an up to date marilliat or something where I can install mplayer (with dvd support)? nerim doesn't seem to work anymore...
<brownie17> bobulor, why not try doing things from the gnome menu for a while? to shut down you just go "system -> logoff -> shutdown" much easier for former winxp users :) i am noob too, but i am happy to answer any questions i can whenever i am on, which is fairl often
<JDahl> brownie17, judging from /topic lately, I dont think Ubuntu devs encourage backports. Besides, you get a brand-new distro; why do you need backports?
<brownie17> ishit, yes
<cevizoglu> MadpilotPPC, I like ubuntu on PPC a lot, it runs very well
<ishit> how do i do it
<wrabbit01> Hey everybody.... Is there a tutorial/instruction site on how to install particular programs?
<Burgundavia> JDahl, official backports are available
<wrabbit01> I'd like to install a program but I can't work out how
<Burgundavia> JDahl, they are not actively discouraged
<trans_err> anyone?
<brownie17> JDahl, it was really just a question. but you said dev's don't like backports? in general or just breezy?
<meerkat> wrabbit01: google.com ;-)
<Hobbsee> wrabbit01: what were you trying to insatll?
<vik> My usb disk used to work brilliantly via the inbuilt hub in my usb keyboard. I've now regressed to an older keyboard, and plug the drive straight into the motherboard. It no longer works. Any ideas?
<Burgundavia> trans_err, does the copy from multiverse not work?
<MadpilotPPC> cevizoglu, this one is running very well, it's just the important little details I keep getting stuck on... :(
<wrabbit01> meerkat: Trust me, I've been looking but nothing's making sense at the moment
<trans_err> Burgundavia: it doesn't include dvd support
<ishit> one big prob is that if k3b instals then limewire n skype dont work n vice vers. how do i correct this problem
<wrabbit01> Hobbsee: World Wind
<brownie17> vik, you change your user options? the light work? it show up in "computer"
<nalioth> trans_err: just ask your bloody question. "anyone?" is a waste of time and bandwidth
<jamey3> trans_err, I completely understand. nobody gives a fuck :)
<trans_err> nalioth: I did ask my bloody question
<jamey3> me too
<bobulor> brownie17, i typed "sudo mv /etc/esound/esd.conf /etc/esound/esd.conf_backup" and never got my terminal prompt back.
<tristanmike> jamey3, lang.
<trans_err> jamey3: cute
<vbgunz> seahorse
<crimsun> bobulor, any luck?
<kingemer> i tried the live cd on my powerbook
<vik> brownie17: haven't changed a thing except the keyboard. The devices says its connected, but dmesg gives: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8
<vik> usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<vik> usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<jamey3> wow, thanks all.. that helped :P
<ishit> u there
<bobulor> crimsun, I went to some ubuntu site to do something to my sound system. I got three steps into it and one of the commands never gave me my command prompt back
<nalioth> trans_err: dont put "anyone?" into hte channel, it does no good at all
<brownie17> ishit, if you are talking to me, address me
<ishit> how do i repair frm a live cd
<ishit> k
<ishit> sorry
<brownie17> that's allright
<trans_err> nalioth: repsonses like yours don't do anyone any good-- its the same elitist silliness that I despised about the debian community
<ishit> brownie17: plz help me out
<crimsun> bobulor, ok. I was hoping you'd wait before doing anything rash. Anyhow, what commands did you execute?
<jamey3> ishit, what's the problem?
<brownie17> livecd just lets you in, so you can correct setting changes you made that caused errors. i don't know why k3b won't co-exist, but it should. try a different buring in program. do you know how to use synaptic well?
<nalioth> trans_err: well then we're both filling the channel needlessly
<tristanmike> bobulor, try ctrl+c
<ishit> one big prob is that if k3b instals then limewire n skype dont work n vice versa
<brownie17> ishit, i am basically a noob as well, if you want proper help you would be better asking direct questions in general
<nalioth> imho its better to repeat the actual question than issue an "anyone" or "please help me"
<jamey3> have you tried graveman?
<bobulor> crimsun, i did everything through the first step in part 3 of this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<trans_err> nalioth: fun
<ishit> one big prob is that if k3b instals then limewire n skype dont work n vice versa
<ishit> thats the question dude
<jamey3> nalioth, yeah but then people complain you're some foolish "repeater"
<Hobbsee> wrabbit01: where are you trying to download it from?  If it's a binary, you'll have to compile it yourself
<bobulor> tristanmike, Im not sure i want to make the command force quit though.
<brownie17> ishit, and you need to give lots of information i.e instead of . k3b won't work.   you could say   i am running hoary with backports enabled and k3b gives me the following error "blah blah blah this is copied blah blah blah"
<tristanmike> bobulor, fair enough
<brownie17> ishit, do you know what backports are?
<ishit> nope
<brownie17> !tell ishit about repos
<brownie17> !tell ishit about backports
<ishit> ya wen i did an apt-get i got som backport error
<dabaR> !tell brownie17 about msg the bot
<brownie17> ishit, go to the links and read the info. repos or repositories are like servers for auto-packages
<wrabbit01> Hobbsee: I have downloaded the .tar.bz2 file and it's sitting on my desktop.  I'm still googling for a basic installation tutorial for linux
<ishit> ya so how do i update
<jamey3> ishit, it sounds like that's the real problem
<brownie17> dabaR, forgive me, i wanted to show ishit how to use the bot.
<ice_1963> k3b will work if you install cdrdal
<jamey3> once you've sorted out your repos, update and upgrade
<dabaR> there is nothing to forgive, off course...
<ishit> k thnx
<crimsun> bobulor, ok. Erase /etc/asound.conf.
<jamey3> gnome-panel keeps quitting unexpectedly. how can I fix it?
<crimsun> bobulor, then change the default audio sink in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector to customsink
<Hobbsee> wrabbit01: is http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html of any use to you?
<crimsun> bobulor, in the box below customsink, type: alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<ishit> ok at least tel me how do i repair through a live cd
<wrabbit01> Hobbsee: Perfect.  Cheers.  I was just checking out linux-tutorial.info aswell.
<wrabbit01> Looks like I've got a bit of reading to do. :) Thanks for the help.
<cevizoglu> ishit, repair what, your hard drive?
<jamey3> gnome-panel keeps quitting unexpectedly. how can I fix it?
<brownie17> does anyone know what the hell the deal with the bots is? why are they abusing us?
<ishit> the wholw damn thing
<Hobbsee> wrabbit01: :) it's amazing what useful stuff google comes up with when you know what to search for
<bobulor> crimsun, just destory the /etc/asound.conf window without saving?
<ishit> ITS SO UNSTABLE
<cevizoglu> brownie17, what do you mean?  asking the bot for things it doesn't know?
<crimsun> bobulor, yes
<epiloc> i conquored my diskless fujitsu!
<Hobbsee> wrabbit01: np
<brownie17> ishit, mind your caps please
<wrabbit01> Hobbsee: Agreed. :)
<ishit> y wats the prob
<jamey3> gnome-panel keeps quitting unexpectedly. how can I fix it?
<bob2> instability is usually a hardware problem
<brownie17> cevizoglu, no, the constant flow of people coming and going, the auto-bots
<yahalom> anyone find that mozilla works better than firefox?
<bobulor> crimsun, done. Test the pipeline?
<jamey3> can *anyone* help me with my gnome-panel problem?!
<cevizoglu> ishit, you wouldn't normally create a whole distro from livecd
<vbgunz> anyone know how to map shortcut keys to actions such as signing documents with GPG? I am using Seahorse if it makes a difference?
<brownie17> who can help me with a libgcc error? i get the following when i try to install avidemux: avidemux:  Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<cevizoglu> ishit, unless you're really advanced with linux and running with really unsupported hw
<cevizoglu> ishit, in which case, you would just go buy supported hw
<aftertaf> boing!
<cevizoglu> ishit, not like it costs anything nowadays
<NaVi> I have a good question
<brownie17> yahalom, not me. other way around
<ice_1963> ok
<NaVi> how do you compile?
<bobulor> crimsun, i made all the changes as you have  instructed
<brownie17> bob2, you remember last time i got an error like ^^^^?? how did you fix it for me?
<jamey3> can *anyone* help me with my gnome-panel problem?!
<epiloc> yeah, apt-get install kde
<NaVi> is there a step by step instruction tocompiling
<Hobbsee> lol epiloc :P
<cevizoglu> bob2: does linux-laptops.net only work if you have flash?
<brownie17> jamey3, can you go into some more detail about the problem? why is it crashing? how often? any error messages?
<jamey3> epiloc, haha
<bobulor> crimsun, is there a way to open a window/tab in which I can carry a conversation with specific people exclusively?
<brownie17> bobulor, yes
<brownie17> bobulor, you just right click their name and press open dialog
<bobulor> ah, thx
<NaVi> i guess that was a bad question
<brownie17> bobulor, try it on me
<Hobbsee> NaVi: have you tried http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<epiloc> does anyone know if there is touchscreen capabilities for ubuntu/kubuntu ?
<kingemer> so i do computer repair work and things for a lot of extended friends, and i was wondering if i recommend ubuntu as a windows replacement if i should also recommend this channel
<jamey3> brownie17, gnome-panel crashes *as soon* as I login after gdm. The only error message is "gnome-panel quit unexpectedly". I can then restart it or close it. Both cause the same error. I have no idea why it's happening, that's why I'm here. :)
<bob2> brownie17: don't install crap from outside ubuntu
<NaVi> man u guys have a link for everthing
<brownie17> epiloc, hm.. never heard of it not working, but i highly doubt it
<Hobbsee> NaVi: yeah, i used it above too :P
<brownie17> bob2, what do you mean? what did i install?
<bob2> cevizoglu: http://linux-laptop.net/
<skys> i read from spca2xx that i ahve to compile the kernel so that i can install this webcam driver. is there any way to do it? why do i have to compile?
<bob2> brownie17: avidemux
<Hobbsee> NaVi: google finds lots of useful stuff, if you know what to search for
<bob2> brownie17: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood, along with "apt-cache policy avidemux"
<ice_1963> navi jest ask bob2
<gchilloux> bonjour
<NaVi> so if I ask google "how to compile" it will tell u
<tuskernini> Good morning, has anyone tried to run photoshop in wine?
<alisher> what for?
<NaVi> ch engine?
<tuskernini> a freind
<alisher> you have Gimp
<bob2> NaVi: no, there's no such thing as "step by step instruction tocompiling"
<tuskernini> i use gimp\
<NaVi> oh
<bobulor> brownie17, when i type something in the window for a dialogue between us, does it come to you the same way as if i type "brownie17, ...."?
<tuskernini> Gimp RULES
<epiloc> brownie17: yes, i cant imagine any major co's providing such a high involvement driver for linux
<Hobbsee> Navi: well "install .tar.bz linux" is a good start
<alisher> ok, for friend there is sth called gimpshop
<Hobbsee> NaVi: if you're compiling from source
<vbgunz> tuskernini: you're good with the gimp?
<bob2> NaVi: what are yo utrying to compile?
<tuskernini> i am trying to convert him... the friend.. is a litle slow
<skys> is compiling a kernel very complicated?
<epiloc> brownie17: we have enough trouble getting our wifi cards to work :)
<jamey3> gnome-panel crashes *as soon* as I login after gdm. The only error message is "gnome-panel quit unexpectedly". I can then restart it or close it. Both cause the same error.
<alisher> they even adjusted the menus to look like photoshop
<NaVi> well at least I'm learning something although it seems like i'm learning how not to be stupid
<bob2> brownie17: hoary-extras is apparently incompatible with your system
<bob2> brownie17: which is trivially true if you're using breezy
<skys> how about what they called a loadable module?
<Hobbsee> NaVi: dont worry, we all are stupid at times - some of my responses this morning went into the idiot category
<brownie17> bob2, it is!?
<brownie17> bob2i am using hoary
<jamey3> gnome-panel crashes *as soon* as I login after gdm. The only error message is "gnome-panel quit unexpectedly". I can then restart it or close it. Both cause the same error.
<NaVi> is bob2 a bot or search engine
<bob2> brownie17: then paste your whole sources.list
<brownie17> bob2, so what can i do? buy a shotgun? or is there a slightly more delicate way to do it?/
<bob2> NaVi: no
<NaVi> oh
<NaVi> man that was scary
<ice_1963> lol
<crimsun> bobulor, so you're using customsink now?
<jamey3> can someone help me with me gnome-panel problem?
<bob2> brownie17: looks like their packages are broken
<brownie17> bob2, i did didn't i?
<brownie17> bob2, ok, so it is not me?
<bob2> brownie17: what does "apt-cache policy libgcc1" print out?
<makkk> is freenx coming back to breezy?
<yahalom> after the fix my firefox still crashes, anyone else having this prob?
<jamey3> can someone help me with me gnome-panel problem?
<bob2> yahalom: does it affect other users on the same machine? are you using binary-only plugins?
<brownie17> bob2, well one more question, with kino, i tried to open a .mpg file and it said invalid file type
<makkk> jamey3, what is it?
<NaVi> wow
<bobulor> crimsun, when I open a dialogue box for us, do my messages go to you as if I had typed "crimsun, ..."?
<tuskernini> jamey3, i dont have a clue as to what your problem could be.. did you look on the support webpage?
<jamey3> makkk, gnome-panel crashes *as soon* as I login after gdm. The only error message is "gnome-panel quit unexpectedly". I can then restart it or close it. Both cause the same error.
<nalioth> jamey3: WHAT gnome-panel problem. please repeat the actual question at no shorter than 4 minute intervals
<jamey3> makkk, gnome-panel crashes *as soon* as I login after gdm. The only error message is "gnome-panel quit unexpectedly". I can then restart it or close it. Both cause the same error.
<yahalom> bob2: every use. binary only plugins. i think so. havent installed any custom ones.
<jamey3> I must've repeated it at least every MINUTE
<jamey3> jeez
<brownie17> bob2 its in flood
<vbgunz> YO! how does one person go about setting up shortcut keys to use commands such as "sign, encrypt, decrypt, etc" with GPG? I am looking for a universal method of applying shortcut keys (Ctrl+Alt+S = Sign, Ctrl+Alt+E = encrypt, etc)... please someone help?
<bob2> yahalom: are you using java or flash or not?
<NaVi> this is weird:# tar xvzf package.tar.gz (or tar xvjf package.tar.bz2)
<NaVi> # cd package
<NaVi> # ./configure
<NaVi> # make
<NaVi> # make install
<bob2> vbgunz: not possible
<windows_ate_my_b> after doing fresh install of ubuntu  ..then adding all the updates..last it was like 300++..it made my system run worse not better.anyone else with th problem??
<NaVi> are these codes
<makkk> jamey3, sorry, cant help you. not something i know about
<bob2> NaVi: that may work on some source trees
<NaVi> e
<jamey3> makkk, oh okay
<bob2> NaVi: in general, you don't compile anything, though
<NaVi> I don't know programming
<bob2> windows_ate_my_b: if you have encountered problems, please do file bugs
<cevizoglu> NaVi: those are basic compile-from-source steps to build oss from source
<bob2> NaVi: so why would you try to compile anything?
<brownie17> bob2, did you see what the libgcc1 pasted as? whats the answer to my kino question?
<bob2> brownie17: never used kino
<crimsun> bobulor, no idea, I'm not used to this client.
<bob2> brownie17: it looks very much like the hoary-extras is just broken
<NaVi> oh
<bobulor> crimsun, but in case the dialogue window tab isn't going through, yeah I made the changes as you instructed
<bob2> brownie17: try asking on the forums
<kingemer> NaVi: those are commands that you type in the shell to configure, compile, and install the source code
<brownie17> bob2, you recommended it to me before didn't you? as a video editor!?!?!?!
<NaVi> i think I get it
<bob2> brownie17: yes...
<NaVi> you mean the x11 box
<bob2> NaVi: just about everything you could want is in ubuntu already, pre-compiled
<kingemer> NaVi: what are you trying to compile?
<bob2> NaVi: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto explains how to install things, normally
<NaVi> I don't know just asking what it is
<crimsun> bobulor, ok, and testing the pipeline gives you...?
<vbgunz> bob2, there are n helper programs and work arounds for signing documents from a universal shortcut key?
<NaVi> I want to learn
<bob2> vbgunz: what are you trying to acheive?
<brownie17> bob2, you cahnged your mind about it? why NEVER use it? is it dangerous?
<cevizoglu> NaVi, what bob said.  you *don't* want to try building sw when there are packages available
<bob2> vbgunz: encrypt things that are on the clipboard?
<bobulor> crimsun, "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'Custom"
<NaVi> I don't like windows so I will try this'
<bob2> brownie17: because I've never had the urge to edit videos
<vbgunz> bob2:  just trying to sign documents and clipboard too...
<bob2> vbgunz: so, you need to be clearer about your goals
<Hobbsee> NaVi: there's a fair bit to learn without compiling your own programs...
<bob2> vbgunz: if you had some magic program run when you hit a certain key, what would it do?
<vbgunz> everything you would probably do with PGP Desktop 9 in regards to shortcut keys... Was just use to pressing some keys and signing, decrypting, etc
<crimsun> bobulor, _uncheck_ System> Preferences> Sound> Enable sound server startup
<bob2> vbgunz: I have never used PGP, so I have no idea what it does
<NaVi> ok then what should I know first
<NaVi> please sir
<wrabbit01> I'm trying to ./configure and it keeps telling me bash: ./configure: No such file or directory.  Any ideas?
<wrabbit01> What am I doing wrong?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell NaVi about synaptic
<bob2> wrabbit01: that's pretty clear
<wrabbit01> There is no config file
<bob2> wrabbit01: the file doesn't exist
<wrabbit01> So I can go straight to make?
<Hobbsee> wrabbit: did you cd to the directory it's in?
<nalioth> wrabbit01: is there a configure script present?
<bob2> wrabbit01: no
<vbgunz> bob2: i wasn't beating around the bush dude, I ask specifically for a way or method to assign universal shortcut keys to GPG's signing, encryption, etc... I can't find it *or* find info on applying shortcut keys for programs like it *for future reference*....
<cafuego_> wrabbit01: You're attempting to compile without having the first clue what is involved. So don't. What are you trying to install?
<cevizoglu> wrabbit01, read the INSTALL document
<NaVi> synaptic (s-np'tk)
<NaVi> adj.
<NaVi> Of or relating to synapsis or a synapse: synaptic nerve endings; the synaptic phase in meiosis.
<bob2> wrabbit01: you need to read the instructions that came with it
<cevizoglu> wrabbit01, or the readme, or whatever text file is there
<bob2> wrabbit01: what and why are you trying to compile this?
<bobulor> crimsun, I unchecked the thing as you instructed, I still got the same error when I tried to test the pipeline
<cafuego_> ... and another new X.
<wrabbit01> the only documents that come with world wind are licence and version
<bob2> wrabbit01: then talk to the authors
<crimsun> bobulor, in a Terminal, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<cevizoglu> wrabbit01, is there source code there?
<alisher> I thought you dont need to compile world wind, just execute
<vbgunz> bob2: PGP isn't just about encrypting stuff... it's used to prove communication clear signed by means it *really* came from you... I use it constantly to slear sign important documents
<alisher> there is executable in the tarball
<cafuego_> vbgunz: gpg, you mean?
<kingemer> NaVi: for doing most things, you shouldnt need to use the shell
<NaVi> ok
<kingemer> NaVi: if you want to learn, you could try http://linux.org.mt/article/terminal
<bob2> vbgunz: to assign random shortcut keys to run programs, use gconf-editor to look at apps/metacity/global_keybindings to define run_command_N, then apps/metacity/keybinding_commands to define what they run
<yahalom> anyone know of a text based pdf viewer for console?
<vbgunz> yeah, I know the command line bits and installed Seahorse but I did so to try and get at "shortcut keys"
<vbgunz> Ctrl+Alt+S = Sign, etc...
<alisher> wrabbit01: you dont need to compile worldwind, just click the executable
<NaVi> thing is this guys I never ran a pc before ever
<Wipe-Out> hey guys
<bob2> vbgunz: dude, stop and think, this isn't magic.  seahorse is not magically going to rebind ctrl-alt-s for every single X appliction.
<NaVi> Im a mac diehard
<NaVi> and who changed my name\
<Wipe-Out> how do i install gcc-3.4 it's not in synaptic
<NaVi> it was faheton
<NaVi> ugh\
<brownie17> bob2, when i use "cinepaint" i also get the same type of error.
<bob2> Wipe-Out: what are yo utrying to do with it?
<bob2> brownie17: ok
<ice_1963> well navi it's about time
<vbgunz> bob2, dude chill, smoke and mirrors, I appreciate it very much... being still new but trying to apply shortcut keys to something like GPG commands is a bit advanced for me...
<brownie17> bob2, well.. .do you know what's wrong?
<bob2> brownie17: no
<cevizoglu> NaVi: your mac is a pc too, a personal computer..
<Wipe-Out> bob2: need it to compile ndiswrapper 1.3
<kemik> Wipe-Out:  it is in the repositories
<NaVi> so tubuntu is the bestof linux?
<bob2> Wipe-Out: the version of ndiswrapper in ubuntu really doesn't work?
<bob2> NaVi: no
<bob2> NaVi: it's a very nice one for new users, though
<Wipe-Out> bob2: nope
<kemik> NaVi:  well, that depends on who you ask ;)
<bobulor> crimsun, done. nothing happened but Im told that's usually a good thing
<NaVi> HEHE'
<ice_1963> lol
<bob2> Wipe-Out: /msg ubotu repositories
<brownie17> NaVi, what it tubuntu?
<Wipe-Out> kemik: please be more clear, sorry linux n00b
<crimsun> bobulor, paste me what you have in the customsink box
<bob2> Wipe-Out: it's in the universe repository
<wrabbit01> alisher: That doesn't seem to work.
<NaVi> i meant Ubuntu] 
<bobulor> crimsun: alsasink device=plughw:0.0
<NaVi> ugh'
<kemik> !tell Wipe-Out about universe
<wrabbit01> When un tarred, it creates a folder called linux and when I cd into linux this is what there is... "Config  Data  Fonts  LICENSE.txt  logo.gif  VERSION.txt  ww2d  ww2d.ico"
<alisher> wrabbit01: it worked for me
<vbgunz> bob2, thanks your answer I am hoping not only solves the gpg universal shortcut key issue but futurew issues as well... I really enjoy shortcutting my way around the keyboard... thanks!
<kemik> !tell Wipe-Out about repositories
<crimsun> bobulor, you misread me: alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<brownie17> NaVi, oh :) sorry
<NaVi> no im a bad typer
<alisher> ww2d is the executable
<crimsun> bobulor, the use of a period instead of a comma will break things
<wrabbit01> alisher: I doublt click on that and nothing happens.
<wrabbit01> double*
<alisher> maybe you need ./ww2d
<bobulor> crimsun, i changed to a comma, the test still failed
<vbgunz> kemik: hello bro,
<ice_1963> ice :0) at Navi
<kemik> gmorning vbgunz
<bobulor> crimsun, do the lsof command again?
<Wipe-Out> thx guys
<alisher> or sh ./ww2d
<crimsun> bobulor, lspci -v|grep -i audio
<alisher> I forgot, but it was what I did
<wrabbit01> alisher: Nope... that just gives me "./ww2d: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<wrabbit01> thanks anyway.. I'll keep trying stuff
<alisher> so you need libstdc++ to be installed
<bob2> wrabbit01: install libstdc++5
<vbgunz> man, learned my tidbit for the day and made better steps toward migration... I hope the last bit bob2 has helped with truly does help. I'll find out in the morning...
<bobulor> crimsun, I got "0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0059 (rev a2)
<bobulor> "
<wrabbit01> Ah, ok.. I'll try to work out how to do that.  Sorry.... first time installing anything.
<wrabbit01> Don't mean to be such a newbie.
<alisher> wrabbit01: wrabbit and some other dependencies, mentionned at ww2d site, read them
<kemik> wrabbit01:  you install it with synaptic
<vbgunz> kemik: be cool!, thanks bob2, relax, get a massage or something... if not pizza and beer :P
<NaVi> please visit my homepage and take a look at my first pc build and first pc.http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/The_FhaeTon_Project/PhotoAlbum31.html
<kemik> vbgunz:  i will;) gtg now tho
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<kemik> peace
<crimsun> bobulor, paste the output from cat /proc/asound/devices onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bob2> wrabbit01: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Wipe-Out> bye kemik
<alisher> wrabbit01: WW2D depends on wxWidgets 2.6+ and libCURL so you'll need them to compile from sources and to run dinamically-linked binaries
<bob2> alisher: eh? libcurl is in Ubuntu
<alisher> I didnt have wxwidgets2.6+, just installed libCURL, but it worked anyway
<NaVi> I never new building a comp was so fun
<bob2> alisher: as are the wxwdigets libs
<alisher> but they werent 2.6 in Hoary
<NaVi> but the OS part is not fun
<bobulor> crimsun, didn't i destroy the asound file earlier?
<Mephist0> hello guys.. i have booted with live cd to save my files.. since my hoary dist is not possible to boot anymore.. how do i mount my harddisk?
<crimsun> bobulor, you said you did
<NaVi> I think I had a problem with the Hitachi UATA drives so I purchased SATA 3gb drives
<NaVi> ] 
<ice_1963> Ghost
<ice_1963> Boo
<Wipe-Out> brb
<NaVi> man I'm gonna D/L all this info and read it on my psp
<ccooke> *yawn* Wow. Still 20 minutes before I need to leave for work.
<ccooke> Mephist0: anyone answered you yet?
<vik> Any ideas why my usb drive stops being recognised when I plug it straight into the computer, rather than through a keyboard/hub (as worked previously)?
<ccooke> vik: does it have a seperate power supply?
<vik> the device has its own power
<ccooke> and are we talking a hard disk here?
<ccooke> ah
<vik> yep - hard disk
<ccooke> hmm
<ccooke> if you do a 'tail -0f /var/log/kern.log' *before* inserting it, does anything appear when you do?
<vik> haven't tried that, but dmesg gives usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<vik> usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<vik>  after inserting
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, you need to know which device your volume is and maybe what type of format it is
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, then you would do, for example, sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda4 /mnt/my_chosen_vol_name
<ccooke> vik: hmm. And it still works in the hub?
<vik> yep
<bobulor> crimsun, i pasted it with a craptified screenshot because the initial version wasn't in a format the website could find
<ccooke> vik: okay. Tried googling for that error?
<ccooke> it's not one I've seen myself
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, with ext3 being your actual volume type and hda4 being your actual device for your hard disk partition
<vik> no - will try it. kern.log gives same error as dmesg
<ccooke> yes. kern.log just gets the output of dmesg. It's more convenient to use tail to get it, that's all
<crimsun> bobulor, ok, change plughw:0,0 to just hw:0,0
<bobulor> crimsun, done. Test it?
<crimsun> yep
<indypende> someone know if the script easy ubuntu work also for the 64bit version?
<bobulor> crimsun, same error
<Mephist0> ccooke, yeah now.. :) .. i was reading the wiki dokumentation too..
<bobulor> crimsun, the test didn't work
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, what is the usual filesystem.. is that ext3? .. well my hd is hda.. i made a dmseg
<vik> ccooke: just got it to work by issuing 'echo N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first'
<Mephist0> mount /dev/hda /hda
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, you could have formatted your drive as ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc.
<vik> might be something related to old motherboard/usb controller and new device...
<Mephist0> okis..
<ccooke> vik: Interesting. can you give me the URL you found that? I'd like to know more
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, okis..
<vik> ccooke: http://www.mepis.org/node/5860
<ccooke> vik: sounds sensible.
<crimsun> bobulor, ok, change it to ossink
<crimsun> bobulor, osssink, rather
<ccooke> thanks
<bobulor> crimsun, I changed the Output to OSS-Open Sound System. It changed the Pipeline on its own
<bobulor> crimsun, Pipeline is all grayed out now. Test it?
<vik> what is the Ubuntu Way to change options for kernel modules (i.e. things that once upon a time would have gone in /etc/modules.conf)?
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, what is the most usal filesystem then? that ubuntu uses to format drives? is that ext3?
<ccooke> vik: look under /etc/modutils
<ccooke> same syntax, but it's broken into files that packages can simply drop in
<Kenshin12345> hi all
<Kenshin12345> need help :'-(
<transgress> whatcha need?
<nalioth> Kenshin12345: ask
<vik> ccooke - this is a bit wierd - the correction on the bottom of said website says it should be 'echo Y' not 'echo N', but 'echo N' worked for me anyway.
<crimsun> bobulor, yes
<ccooke> vik: heh
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, I don't know the default, it's either ext3 or reiserfs
<Kenshin12345> Well I d/led gaim 1.5.0 and am trying to update my gaim-1.4.0 to it
<ccooke> Default is ext3
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, are you getting errors?
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, then it must be ext3... i recognize that..
<bobulor> crimsun, same error. BTW, should Default Source have input with OSS too?
<vik> ccooke - just add a file with the options in modutils?
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, root@c-a9c271d5:/home/ubuntu # mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /hda
<Mephist0> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /hda busy
<ccooke> cevizoglu: mount will automatically determine it anyway, in almost all cases.
<transgress> Kenshin12345: did you download a .deb of it?
<cevizoglu> ccooke, I know
<cevizoglu> ccooke, unless it's hfsplus, ntfs, hfs, etc.
<Kenshin12345> umm....ubuntu5.04.tar.gz
<ccooke> vik: yes. I'd suggest calling it something like "usbcore.usersettings" so you don't conflict with any possible future usbcore file from a package
<loststryk> morning all; has anyone had any experiance of installing pftpfxp-mew?
<crimsun> bobulor, source doesn't matter
<transgress> Kenshin12345: if you wait or go ahead and upgrade it's in breezy... which is due out in like a week or some shit.. and stable as can be.
<crimsun> bobulor, ok. You'll need to compile newer ALSA drivers.
<transgress> okay not as can be... but pretty close
<crimsun> !tell bobulor about alsa-source
<Kenshin12345> k
<Wipe-Out> and i'm back...
<Kenshin12345> k
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, i forgot the digit 1... hda1 ......
<vik> ccooke - then update-modules?
<ccooke> transgress: it's stable enough for me to run it on my laptop which I use for work, but changing too much for me to install it on everything else
<Wipe-Out> gcc-3.4 is not in the reposetories
<bobulor> crimsun, holy cow
<crimsun> Wipe-Out, yes it is
<Kenshin12345> also...How do I get rid of having to type 'sudo' all the time and is it a good idea to get rid of it?
<Wipe-Out> no it isn't
<nalioth> Kenshin12345: it is not a good idea
<siimo> Wipe-Out, what repo you looking
<ccooke> vik: /etc/init.d/module-init-tools restart
<transgress> ccooke: i've changed to it on my lappy and desktop.
<Wipe-Out> all of them
<Kenshin12345> kk
<bobulor> crimsun, what does all that mean? Is that whole thing in step 2 a single command?
<Kenshin12345> k, next one
<ccooke> transgress: other people use my other computers, so...
<transgress> ccooke: and i use both for work.  only problem i had was recently fixed due to my bug report
<siimo> Wipe-Out, well i have it so you must not have /all/ of them
<crimsun> Wipe-Out, so http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=gcc-3.4 is lying?
<Wipe-Out> i selected all reloaded and no gcc-3.4
<Pyt3r> how config apt with repositor of sarge ???????
<Kenshin12345> ....I have a couple of sata drives that I can't figure out how to access
<ccooke> transgress: what was that?
<Mephist0> cevizoglu, now it works fine.. thx man!
<bobulor> crimsun, everything after "... terminal:" that is
<Kenshin12345> they are both broken up into 2 partitions
<vik> ccooke - more info on the issue at: http://www.spinics.net/lists/usb/msg02644.html
<siimo> Pyt3r, sarge???
<transgress> ccooke: fixed fonts bug... they needed to add a dep to one of the packages.
<cevizoglu> Mephist0, yw
<Pyt3r> siimo, yes!
<Wipe-Out> crimsum: don;t know i'll have a look at it
<crimsun> bobulor, yes
<ice_1963> sudo passwd root
<siimo> sarge is not ubuntu its incompatible
<transgress> ccooke: it only seems to happen if you have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<Pyt3r> siimo, because ubuntu repositor's , have many packages
<Kenshin12345> ??
<bobulor> crimsun, does the && tell the machine that it has different commands? And can I just copy and paste directly into terminal?
<crimsun> bobulor, copy and paste it.
<Kenshin12345> How do I mount my drives....I kno it's a major n00bish question but u gotta start sumwhere
<Kenshin12345> ...
<siimo> Kenshin12345, what drives
<Pyt3r> siimo, you can help me?
<ccooke> vik: ah... *interesting*
<siimo> Pyt3r, with what? you cannot use sarge repo's with ubuntu
<bobulor> crimsun, it won't let me copy and paste, I'll let you know how it works out one im done typing it in.
<NSK> hi
<Wipe-Out> okay screw the reposotries
<Kenshin12345> 2 sata drives
<ccooke> hmm. Better go to work.
<Wipe-Out> how do i install it manualy
<ice_1963> i can i run sid lol
<Pyt3r> siimo, but ubuntu repositer's have many packages
<cevizoglu> Wipe-Out, dpkg
<Kenshin12345> how do I private msg/chat??
<siimo> Wipe-Out, post your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin.ca
<siimo> Pyt3r, whats wrong with having many packages? you dont download the ones you dont need
<NSK> how are ubuntu releases numbered?
<loststryk> hi guys; i know you guys probably don't support 3rd party spftware; but am trying to install pftpfxp-mew on 5.04; however it has issues with openssl; does anybody have any experiance with this problm ?
<grndslm> NSK: by date
<Wipe-Out> siimo: please lamemans terms please i'm n00b
<Seveas> NSK, by the month they are released
<Travis|H> hmm i'm connecting to a nsv (nullsoft video stream) which is basically a VP6 + mp3 broadcast over a shoutcast server .......... it plays using mplayer but its very badly out of sync ... any ideas?
<siimo> NSK, year.month 5.04 is 2005 april
<NSK> Kenshin12345: /query nickname
<NSK> oh, I see!
<NSK> thanks
<Pyt3r> siimo, how add image in my boot loader ?
<siimo> Wipe-Out, maybe because of language differences you arent saying exactly what you want
<eliphas_> when do they plan to fill in the backports for breezy ?
<siimo> opps sorry
<Jack_B> Travis|H, how did you set mplayer to stream from shoutcast servers?
<alisher> backports for Breezy?
<NSK> is 5.10 preview good enough for production desktop use or should I prefer 5.04 ?
<siimo> Wipe-Out, open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor copy the stuff and post it on that website and give me a link to it
<alisher> backporting from what?
<nalioth> eliphas_: when they finish making breezy
<siimo> NSK, 5.10 is not out
<amichai> when i try to run root apps i get this: Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<amichai> any ideas?
<Wipe-Out> siimo: well i need to install gcc-3.4 to compile ndiswrapper 1.3
<siimo> Pyt3r, why would you want to add one manually its automatic
<MadpilotPPC> !tell amichai about root
<eliphas_> thanks all :)I will try to be a bit more patient then :)
<Pyt3r> siimo, who?
<siimo> Wipe-Out, i want to see what sources you have currently so please post that files contents somwhere i can read it
<Wipe-Out> siimo: this i need because without it i can;t connect to the net with my screwy aptop
<NSK> I need a stable desktop for production use. would you warn against the use of 5.10-preview ?
<Travis|H> Jack_B: just used "mplayer http://www.streamurl.com/stream01.nsv"
<Wipe-Out> siimo: please wait then i need to reboot into linux first
<siimo> NSK, well it wont be supported if you use a development release
<Jack_B> Travis|H, k
<amichai> anyone?
<Travis|H> i just don't know what the deal is with my audio .. it's not synced to the video at all
<NSK> won't I be able to update to 5.10-final from 5.10-preview ?
<cevizoglu> Travis|H, it's a known issue with mplayer
<siimo> NSK, yeah you will be
<siimo> NSK, it should be stable enough right now but if you run into trouble people will say why didnt you use stable version
<NSK> ok I see thanks
<siimo> or wait a few weeks and get the final version
<bobulor> crimsun, it's cranking away at stuff. It said that more disk space would be used after unpacking and asked if i wanted to continue, I said yes
<bobulor> crimsun, do i let it build Alsa drivers with ISA PnP support?
<crimsun> bobulor, the bot told you
<bobulor> crimsun, no, it just mentioned something about the universal repository and gave the bigass command. It gave no further instructions
<bobulor> crimsun, if it had i wuldn;t have asked you about it
<bobulor> crimsun, btw what is the universal repository?
<crimsun> !repos
<Travis|H> hmm i think i fixed the sync issue buy just channging the latency to 600ms .. yay
<ubotu> from memory, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<crimsun> bobulor, it's getting late, and I need to sleep.
<bobulor> crimsun, what does the "from memory" thing mean?
<bobulor> crimsun, ok
<B_166-ER-X> looks like a dont want to answer :P
* loststryk kicks ubuntu hard
<Oxus> i upgraded to breezy some weeks ago. I use aptitude to receive the last upgrades and now, i can't finish the upgrade. The program downloads all the files, do the order preconfiguring packages...but when it's reading the database, the system blocks. Do you know how to solve it?
<cafuego_> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cafuego_? I think not. Bot, knot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<cevizoglu> what does "HP-ized Breezy" mean?
<B_166-ER-X> breezy = unstable version..
<loststryk> that it's fruity ?
<Seveas> cevizoglu, special version for HP machines
<calvin> can anyone tell me how to install linux programs in ubuntu
<calvin> >
<Seveas> calvin, applications -> add applications
<Seveas> or system -> administration -> synaptic
<AvatarofVirgo> I have ubuntu installed as a dual boot next to suse, I'm on suse right now because ubuntu wont auto detect my external seriel modem.  Any idea why?
<Travis|H> is there a way to run a progam without having to launch a terminal .. i don't see a "Run" option on the menus
<alisher> Alt+F2
<B_166-ER-X> well i have one in applications
<nalioth> cafuego_: why is ubotu in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Travis|H> thanks alisher
<Seveas> nalioth, I put him there
<Seveas> comes in handy at times
<alisher> Hoary has "Run" in the menu, Breezy not
<B_166-ER-X> had breezy a few days before it crashed ; i saw something similar in there thought
<bobulor> arrgh
<alisher> yes it was:)
<alisher> but anyway, AltF2 is handier than going to the menu
<calvin> i STILL CAN'T FIGURE OUT FROM EITHER OF THOSE HOW TO SELECT MY PROGRAM TO INSTALL
<calvin> sorry, caps
<Seveas> calvin, caps won't help...
<B_166-ER-X> cruise control for annoying.
<Seveas> calvin, if you use synaptic: use the search, click on a package and mark it for installation
<Seveas> then hit apply
<calvin> sorry, I can't type and look at the screen yet
* keikoz lu tlm
<bobulor> seveas, I was downloading some repositories. After each download, the repository list would increase with a new item named after the apt. Is that normal?
<Seveas> bobulor, that line makes little sense to me
<Seveas> 'downloading repositories'?
<jamey3> I have figured that my gnome-panel problem is user-specific; it only happens to my account. Which config files can I delete/modify so that gnome-panel restores to the default config? I've tried removing the .gnome* and .gconf directories so far, to no help.
<Seveas> .gconfd
<cevizoglu> bobulor, give an example of the new item named after the apt?
<alisher> he meant added repositories though
<jamey3> Seveas, ah thanks :)
<alisher> sure the list would get one item more
<bobulor> seveas, checking them, clicking custom, adding deb http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/ warty universe, and clicking ok to let it do its thing
<Seveas> bobulor, well, what that does is adding things to the sources.list
<Seveas> so yeah, completely normal :)
<munkeman> hello all im a new ubuntu user just wanted to drop in and say i switched from fedora
<Seveas> munkeman, welcome to the light side :)
<munkeman> and luv ubuntu
<Jack_B> welcome dude
<bobulor> seveas, crimsun was trying to help me update my alsa drivers. I have no idea whats going on. but anyway he bailed on me so he could sleep when I had a list on my terminal screen that asked which alsa drivers to build. Only one thing had an asterisk next to it and i tried to selesct others by pressing enter. I guess I messed up. It immediately cranked away at a bunch of stuff
<SlicerDicer-> Seveas, its the darkside with lightside powers like Dr. Evil but without the evil laugh :)
<jamey3> Seveas, I've now tried removing .gconf, .gconfd (it didn't exist), .gnome2, .gnome2_private. I then ctrl+alt+backspace, re-login and the problem persists.
<bobulor> seveas, it finished but now my command prompt reads: robert@bobulor:/usr/src/mudoles/alsa-drivers$
<Seveas> jamey3, logout, login in the console, clean out /tmp
<aftertaf> re
<jamey3> Seveas, thanks brb then
<SlicerDicer-> btw is there any update on perhaps when nvidia drivers may be working with AMD64 and breezy? I havent been able to find any information on it
<jamey3> btw how do you initiate a gnome logout from the terminal?
<Seveas> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deepwoodz> i have a problem... my screen resolution is very small... and it wont allow me to change it to fullsize... i have a intergrated intel processor
<jamey3> ah of course
<jamey3> thanks
<Seveas> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deepwoodz> cand anyone help me?
<bobulor> dammit
<deepwoodz> can*
<aftertaf> deepwoodz:  sing and someone will hear :)
<Seveas> rofl
<bobulor> now none of my sound works
<bobulor> i guess i'll see you all later, then.
<aftertaf> :/
<cevizoglu> bobulor, did you type in the script or copy and paste it?
<bobulor> cevizolglu, i have no earthly idea
<Seveas> bobulor, crimsun is the resident alsa guru, my alsa knowledge is close to 0
<Seveas> better wait for him to return
<Chafff> Salut tout le monde
<Skid> hola
<Skid> ;P
<Chafff> voil l je fait mes premiers pas sous linux
<cevizoglu> bobulor: I thought you said earlier you were typing it in
<aftertaf> Chafff:  salut, bravo, mais en anglais pour pas facher les gens ;)...... et encore fliciations
<Chafff> of course
<bobulor> seveas, i know, and he bailed on me to go sleep in the middle doing something. so with him gone for the night there's nothing i can do
<xuniluser> How do i cancel/remove print jobs?
<Chafff> thank you aftertaf
<aftertaf> Chafff:  you using the live cd?
<aftertaf> 2rien ;)
<bob2> Seveas: what was with the ban on browie17?
<bobulor> cevizoglu, all i've typed is what i was told by various websites or ubotu
<Chafff> I will speack in english to make all the people happy
<Wipe-Out> and i'm back again
<cevizoglu> bobulor, you could try pasting the script ubotu gave you into your terminal and running it
<bobulor> cevizoglu, at this point though, my level of frustration makes it tempting to solve the problem with the only thing that solves all problems: fire.
<Chafff> yes I use the live cd
<cevizoglu> bobulor, don't type it in, if you get a single character wrong you could mess the whole thing up
<aftertaf> Chafff:  ubuntu is good :)
<Chafff> yes
<Seveas> bob2, bot abuse
<Cryptid> How do i download .deb files i just download Java and W32codecs but i am unable to figure out how to install them do i use dpkg or apt-get to install them
* Wipe-Out slaps siimo around a bit with a large trout
<Wipe-Out> lol
<Chafff> but I have some problem to have the double screen
<Seveas> he apologized already
<alisher> sudo dpkg -i ...deb
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  try getting them auto with apt-get or synaptic...
<Chafff> cause I have two screen
<bobulor> well anyway. Im out of here. I'll come back and beg crimsun for more help tomorrow i guess
<aftertaf> instead of manual d/ling
<Cryptid> aftertaf, its not in synaptic
<aftertaf> Chafff:  alors la, i cant help ;)
<aftertaf> Cryptid:  my 2 pence worth...
<Chafff> evil
<Wipe-Out> siimo, are you still there?
* aftertaf shuts up ;)
<aftertaf> Chafff:  there is also #ubuntu-fr in case ;)
<Wipe-Out> guys i've got the feeling my sourcelist is screwy
<Wipe-Out> http://pastebin.ca/24094
<Wipe-Out> is it okay?
<jamey3> Seveas, I've removed all of those hidden config directories in my ~, then wiped out everything in /tmp, rebooted and gnome-panel still crashes. Is there anyway to delete my user account, then recreate it with a "default" gnome config?
<Chafff> cann we make a private conversation aftertaf to speack about ubuntu and linux ?
<Seveas> jamey3, sure, make sure you have a new account first
<linner> aftertaf:  hello :)
<aftertaf> Chafff:  a bit later, yes... pas de pb...
<linner> nalioth:  hello :)
<Seveas> then do: sudo adduser newaccount_username admin
<lorenzod> jamey3, gnome-panel is a bit ustable atm.
<Seveas> then login as that user
<Seveas> and do:
<jamey3> lorenzod, why's that?
<Seveas> sudo userdel old_username
<lorenzod> But it shouldn't constanty crash.
<Seveas> sudo rm -r /home/old_username
<lorenzod> jamey3, bugs, I guess..
<Seveas> sudo adduser old_username
<Seveas> sudo adduser old_username admin
<jamey3> Seveas, okay... my current username is "james" so I'll just create "jamey" and mv my old home dir *files* over
<lorenzod> If I try to add an applet to a panel, it works,
<linner> cafuego:  remember my time/date issue.... it's still happening?
<jamey3> Seveas, so just make sure I add it to the admin group?
<Seveas> jamey3, sounds like a plan
<lorenzod> Adding a second one consistantly crashes gnome-panel..
<Seveas> yes, the admin group are the people who can use sudo
<jamey3> "second one"?
<jamey3> Seveas, cool thanks
<lorenzod> A second applet, that is.
<Chafff> www.agence-bitoku.com
<jamey3> the weird thing is I haven't added/modified anything from the default GNOME panel and applet config...
<jamey3> anyway brb gonna try migrating user accounts
<lorenzod> Btw, jamey3, which version of gnome-panel are you using?
<jamey3> lorenzod, don't know... whichever is latest in Ubuntu hoary
<lorenzod> OK.
<vikash> hi anybody help
<linner> wb aftertaf_
<lorenzod> vikash, help can only be given once the problem is known..
<vikash> other computers on network using windows can't access my system
<vikash> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<jamey3> how can I get into the Ubuntu recovery mode on boot up btw?
<vikash> hi lorenzod
<cevizoglu> vikash: and you've set up samba?
<vikash> i wrote the prob
<vikash> i installed from synaptic
<vikash> how can i configure it
<vikash> samba and it's packages
<cevizoglu> !tell vikash about samba
<linner> aftertaf_:  still having proxy issues?
<vikash> what
<cevizoglu> vikash: you have to configure it, please read the wiki
<lorenzod> jamey3, when you get the grub boot message, hit escape.
<vikash> i add a folder in shared folder
<jamey3> lorenzod, thanks :)
<jamey3> brb
<vikash> wiki
<vikash> where website
<co_jomblo> hh
<vikash> hi cevizoglu
<cevizoglu> vikash, it's the info ubotu sent you
<vikash> can u tell me how to configure it
<vikash> where
<vikash> they sent
<cevizoglu> vikash, huh?
<vikash> where is it in system
<vikash> plz tell me plz plz
<cevizoglu> vikash, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba           <- to see how to do it
<vikash> ok i
<vikash> will try
<wrabbit01> ARG! :( I give up.
<vikash> thanx
<wrabbit01> For now at least.
<Echelon-H> how can I know my cdrw path?
<SlicerDicer-> btw is there any update on perhaps when nvidia drivers may be working with AMD64 and breezy? I havent been able to find any information on it
<calvin> I'm back and am still having trouble installing the mpg player on ubuntu, from the very begining can someone help me?
<linner> OK.... between the time i just rebooted (10 minutes ago) and now.... my password to run synaptic has failed.  I haven't changed it either.
<linner> ok now it works....
* linner hears the twilight zone theme in her head
<ccooke-work> Right, that *does* it.
<cevizoglu> linner, you typed it wrong
<ccooke-work> What is the *canonical* *default* *whatever* method of setting up networking in Ubuntu?
<ccooke-work> and whose head do I have to break about it?
<cevizoglu> linner, not like I installed a keylogger on your machine or anything  :D
<calvin> ?can anyone help me with installing a mpg player?
* cevizoglu is tired and loopy
<cevizoglu> !tell calvin about easyaddprograms
<linner> cevizoglu:  must have been... i typed it four times before i posted in the channel
<linner> cevizoglu:  hehehehehe
<calvin> that still isn't helping me, when I open that, how do I find the program to install?
<ccooke-work> Anyone? Anyone I could talk to about it before I write my own system *again*?
<cevizoglu> calvin, you should use synaptic, then there are several
<cevizoglu> !players
<ubotu> it has been said that players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<calvin> I installed everything that said mpeg but what player do they work with?
<bob2> ccooke-work: wtf
<bob2> ccooke-work: /etc/network/interfaces
<cevizoglu> calvin: read above
<ccooke-work> bob2: No. That is not an acceptable solution. I can do some clever things with it, sure, but it does not deal with being on different networks at all well.
<calvin> the only one in the list is totem and xmms and neither of those will open my files
<bob2> whingewhingewhinge
<bob2> ccooke-work: loop at laptop-net or network-manager then
<calvin> totem says no plugin installed
<ccooke-work> I've been trying to get along with the network settinfs in the Ubuntu menus, but they're pretty much unusable for a laptop.
<cevizoglu> calvin, you need to add more repositories then
<bob2> and stop having such a terrible attitude
<tanya> #irc
<calvin> this is my first day in linux anything
<cevizoglu> !tell calvin about repositories
<vladuz976> why doesn't ubuntu show the contents of /etc/motd when i log in a new terminal?
<ccooke-work> bob2: terrible? No. Irritated, yes.
<bob2> ccooke-work: well, whatever
<bob2> ccooke-work: whinging won't help; improving laptop-net or network-manager to do what you want, would.
<ccooke-work> bob2: isn't there a solution in main I could help with?
<bob2> ccooke-work: network-manager will go into main when it's less buggy
<bob2> it was hoped that would be pre-breezy, but it was not to be
<ccooke-work> bob2: ahhhh. So that was the answer to my question.
<ccooke-work> bob2: *great*
<ccooke-work> I'll go look at it right away
<ccooke-work> I wonder if it does things the way I do :-)
<adl> vladuz976, you can enable it by adding a line to /etc/profile
<vladuz976> adl, what line?
<ccooke-work> bob2: ... Hmm. Impressive. Thank you so much.
<jamey3> Seveas, thank you very much... it worked perfectly. :-)
<crodler> hi
<jamey3> hi crodler
<adl> vladuz976, a "cat /etc/motd"
<henk> good morning...
<crodler> is there any working iax client for hoary?
<gorilla> hint: for xchat users join the #ubuntu channel last, to allow for xchat to authenticate your nick before attempting to join #ubuntu.
<aftertaf_> gorilla:  :)
<sorush20> when I try to go into administerator mode in the network settings, I don't see a button to let me go into that mood
<henk> I have my desktop set up pretty good now, what whould i need to display and use it remotely on a windows box. (@ work that is)
<sorush20> can someone help please.
<jamey3> henk, turn on "Remote Desktop" then make sure the port is forwarded
<Skid> neverball is quiet fun :)
<jamey3> henk, make sure you put a password on it too
<henk> jamey3, i was more talking about the client side
<Skid> I can see that i'm going to waste hours on that :)
<dawkirst> Hello people.
<henk> i found the remote desktop thing, but now what :)
<jamey3> henk, oh right well just use some sort of VNC viewer, e.g. WinVNC or TightVNC
<gorilla> whats neverball?
<dawkirst> I seem to have some difficulties concerning my printer.
<jamey3> henk, tick the first checkbox and enter a password at the bottom
<henk> ah ok any recomendations ?
<Skid> gorilla: it's like monkeyball - apt-get install neverball
<henk> or should just try 'm out
<Skid> fun :)
<gorilla> dawkirst, which printer?
<Skid> http://icculus.org/neverball/#screenshots
<dawkirst> gorilla: it's a HP Deskjet 610C.
<jamey3> henk, yeah both are pretty good, setting their options so that it works at a reasonable speed is the difficult bit
<ColonelKernel> lol @ waterboy
<jamey3> woops
<henk> hmm the passwordfield is limited to 8 chars... wierd
<ColonelKernel> "you can do eet - cut hees ******* head off!"
<ColonelKernel> i forgot about that part
<jamey3> henk, yeah I've only just noticed that :)
<dawkirst> gorilla
<dawkirst> gorilla, any suggestions?
<jamey3> henk, you might want to untick "Ask for confirmation"
<henk> i did already
<jamey3> k
<gorilla> dawkirst, not really it should just work... :-/
<dawkirst> gorilla: well, it does, but the printed material comes out all in scrambled symbols and greek letters....
<henk> jamey3, is it the vino-server @ port 5900 ?
<linner> aftertaf:  are you there dear?
<aftertaf> yep ;)
<bzimage> henk, vnc you mean?
<aftertaf> can you see my reply?
<henk> uhu
<bzimage> yep.. 5900
<bzimage> :)
<aftertaf> in cyberhell, noone can hear you peer disconnect :/
<henk> k i'll forward that
<bzimage> aftertaf, lol
<bzimage> :P
<aftertaf> ahhhhh. coooooool
<aftertaf> thought id become virtual
<gorilla> dawkirst, you need to install a postcript converter.. unfortunately i'm not sure what's involved.
* aftertaf is not a bot, i repeat
<bzimage> *bip bip Flib*
<nalioth> aftertaf: c'mon man, enough denials
* linner laughs
<nalioth> aftertaf: we KNOW you
<aftertaf> dunno nalioth, does it come in 5's?
<aftertaf> nalioth:  are you on ritalin?
* linner laughs harder
<linner> you're too much aftertaf
<deepwoodz> i have a problem... my screen resolution is very small... and it wont allow me to change it to fullsize... i have a intergrated intel processor... it tells me to run a command on ubuntu's site but how do i do that?
<deepwoodz> :|
<nalioth> deepwoodz: in a terminal
<deepwoodz> i c
<deepwoodz> ty
* bzimage bows for nalioth the great
<aftertaf> i got worried my lag counter had stopped working
<aftertaf> linner:  you on the correct time now?
<linner> nope
<linner> ;(I
<linner> aftertaf:  did you get my messages dude?
<nalioth> bzimage: many things are simple in the terminal (conversely, you can find yourself hip-deep in alligators with one stroke of the "enter" key)
<RMeist> 2.6.12-9-386
<dawkirst> gorilla: ty; what exactly is the definition of a postcript tho?
<bzimage> nalioth, true tue
<aftertaf> linner:  pink floyd? yep i did. you get mine?
<linner> nope :(
<aftertaf> hangon...
<aftertaf> mode +e
<linner> hello?
<gorilla> dawkirst, postscript is a langauge that better laser printers use.
<Skid> hrm, this mac-on-linux, does it require a PPC arch?
<mjr> Skid, yes
<Skid> mjr: alright cheers - I will have to break my girls laptop instead of mine then :P
<dawkirst> gorilla: ty. Is there anyway I can detect the printer plugged into my machine?
<mjr> Skid, see qemu or pearpc for running PPC macoses on x86 Linux. Slowly, tho.
<Skid> aye, I've used pearpc before, didn't like it
<Skid> plus, it doesn't like tiger
<cg1> hi everyone, can some tell me how to use dpkg-buildpackage?  i am trying to set up my thumb buttons on my mouse and need to install the logitech tarball
<gorilla> dawkirst, I'm not sure... I don't have a printer here... :-(
<cat> cg1: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or xorg
<cat> !set up x
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, cat
<cg1> thx cat
<dawkirst> gorilla: ty all the same :)
<cat> np
<linner> oh no... here we go again aftertaf
* linner shakes her head
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. I have been installing ubuntu, gnome and have been trying to set up my wireless network. I know how to do this, however, I seem to be having problems registering as owner to make the required changes. Can anyone help?
<nalioth> !tell dmacdonald111 about root
<dmacdonald111> Thank you! That's extremely helpful.
<dmacdonald111> :)
<bzimage> it still amazes me: the linux user root. (it a vegetable!)
<bzimage> 's
<ccooke-work> bzimage: well... strictly speaking, it's not
<Skid> or, a variety even.
<ccooke-work> root vegetables are tubers...
<stan|uni> !tell stan|uni about root
<Skid> root vegtables,
<Skid> buh beat me.
<Skid> :P
<ccooke-work> which are a modified *kind* of root :-)
<Skid> ccooke-work: btw, fixed the issue with the k750i :D
<cat> how do you stop gdm starting automaticly?
<bzimage> still.. its a funny username
<Skid> its still to do with hald, but hopefully that'll be sorted in breezey for me :)
<bzimage> :P
<stan|uni> nice function
<dmacdonald111> Just one more question before I rush off to play again, what are Warty, Hoary & this badger stuff? Sorry if it's a silly question.
<bzimage> like linus was working in the agriculture when he thought of root
<ccooke-work> dmacdonald111: they're names for the different versions of Ubuntu
<ccooke-work> bzimage: actually, it's inherited from Unix
<ccooke-work> the root user is over thirty years old...
<bzimage> ccooke-work, i know that..
<dmacdonald111> ah. I haven't seen any reference to these when I installed.
* Renski pokes dmacdonald
* linner sighs.... 
<Renski> whats your first name dmacdonald111?
<Cryptid> Will please some 1 gimme the link from where i can download Java and W32codecs some 1 had givenit to me eariler but i forgot to note it down
<dmacdonald111> er, Daniel. Why? :)
<nalioth> Cryptid: hoary or breezy?
<Renski> ah, its ok, I thought you stole my name.
<Renski> <--- Darren McDonald
<dmacdonald111> hehe. cool!
<Cryptid> nalioth, hoary
<loststryk> <-- ronald....
<dmacdonald111> lol
<ccooke-work> dmacdonald111: Warty was the first (4.10) release. Hoary is 5.04 and Breezy is 5.10.
<Cryptid> nalioth, i thin u were the 1 who gave it to me eariler
<dmacdonald111> I'll have a double cheeseburger please!
<nalioth> Cryptid: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<nalioth> Cryptid: bookmark
<loststryk> would you like frys with that ?
<dmacdonald111> ah! makes sense. Thank you cooke-work
<dmacdonald111> please lostsryk!
<loststryk> :)
<Cryptid>  nalioth, ya i will
<dmacdonald111> anyhoo, could talk food all day, but I really want to get this ubuntu working. see ya lata!
<nalioth> Cryptid: come back and see me when you upgrade to breezy
<ccooke-work> bzimage: Sorry :-)
<loststryk> i'm loving this flavour
<bzimage> ccooke-work, sorry?
<loststryk> does everything i need apart from one thing
<bzimage> loststryk, and that is?
<Cryptid> nalioth, i ordered for Breezy god know when i will get it may be anoter 2 or 3 weeks
<loststryk> getting ftpfxp-mew working properly.... once thats done i'll rm -rf windows
<bzimage> Cryptid, download it.. (faster)
<Cryptid> bzimage, how many mb is it
<bzimage> like one cd
<loststryk> under 700mb
<Cryptid> bzimage, its not yet the final version rite so i dont want to take risk
<bzimage> right...
<bzimage> fair enough
<bzimage> :)
<pamela> hi
* bzimage likes challenges
<bzimage> (aka problems)
<bzimage> hi
<nalioth> Cryptid: you can upgrade from your current hoary when the time comes
<gorilla> thanks peopel... I can see myself wasting plenty of time with neverball.
<pamela> wanna chat?
<nalioth> pamela: in #ubuntu-offtopic, sure thing
<bzimage> pamela, if its functional, ubuntu related, sure
<pamela> unsa?
<bzimage> :)
<pamela> yeo!
<pamela> hi
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<pamela> wanna chat?bzimage?
<nalioth> pamela: this is not a chat channel, it is a help channel
* bzimage hides from pamela 
<pamela> ambot!
<Skid> lol
<Cryptid> nalioth, can i upgrade my hoary to breezy using the cds without having to format and reinstall
<sskk> When in the install process of ubuntu is hardware specifik packages/configuration made? - I'm trying to get ubuntu on my old drive-less thinkpad x21. I'm trying to hit a shortcut by moving my x21 HD to a thinkpad T21 (which has CD-drive). Then perform some of the install on the T21, and move the harddisk back to the X21, when I don't need the CD anymore. Will this give be problems on the long run? (wrong HW configuration or alike?)
<nalioth> Cryptid: yes you can
<Cryptid> nalioth, oh good
<stan|uni> pamela, pls join #ubuntu-offtopic for finding chat partners...
<cicccioo> salve a tutti
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> nalioth: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<stan|uni> nalioth, but there is still a risk in upgrading, isn't there?
<cat> cicccioo: #ubuntu-it
<sobersabre> are the xorg updates for breezy edible ??
<sobersabre> ( the current ones )
<ccooke-work> sskk: I don't know anyone who has tried it. The danger is if you need kernel parameters to boot your thinkpad correctlyh
<lorenzod> sobresabre, will know in a few minutes..
<Corden> hi to all ubuntu fans
<bzimage> cicccioo: La scanalatura italiana di sostegno  # ubuntu-esso
<stan|uni> hoi Corden
<xukun> ist possible to copy and paste on console without selecting the right mice button and then copy? I have seen this before but I dont know how to do it
* ompaul just init 1 apt-get update /up grade init 2 and am happy 
<bzimage> cicccioo: La scanalatura italiana di sostegno  # ubuntu-it
<cat> xukun: install gpm
<Corden> hello stan|uni
<nalioth> cafuego: you here?
<ccooke-work> sskk: installing the base system should be hardware independant, so if you wait until the reboot to install the rest of the systems, then swap the disk over... it should work.
<sobersabre> lorenzod, please be fast :) i cann't wait.
<nalioth> bzimage: ubotu doesnt speak italian, the stupid bot
<lorenzod> sobersabre, so I'm your guinea-pig now ;-)
<ccooke-work> xukun: yes. Just select with the left button (highlight the text) and paste with the middle button (press on the scroll-wheel if you have one).
<Corden> i have something to ask from you guys
<bzimage> nalioth, that's why i translated... ;)
<Corden> hope you can help, i know you can :)
<ccooke-work> xunil: there are two *seperate* clipboards for these, though
<sobersabre> lorenzod, hmmm... that's another way to look at it.
<ccooke-work> er. xukun.
<sobersabre> :)
<nalioth> bzimage: i think ubotu hates italian, he wont even learn the phrase
<sskk> ccooke-work - so that's just about doing the basic install, and switch, when it would like to reboot, I guess... Thanks.
<bzimage> lol
<nalioth> bzimage: havta get with cafuego to beat some sense into the bots head
<bzimage> !tell corden about ask
<stan|uni> Corden, fire away
<ccooke-work> sskk: just remember - if your thinkpad needs special options to boot, you'll have to play with grub to get it working. That could be hard.
<jnil> what is the best application to get receive images from a usb digital camera?
<lorenzod> Slightly offtopic, but can anybody compare eclipse from the repos with the eclipse.org ones?
<cat> jnil: gtkam
<bzimage> nalioth, haha
<bzimage> :P
<stan|uni> jnil, gtkam
<jnil> i tried gtkam
<sskk> ccooke: yes.. But can I be sure, that if it boots, then everything should be fine?
<jnil> and its not working
<Corden> i just installed ubuntu on my pc last night, i had a slave hdd, how can i access it and view all the files?
<jnil> it doesnt recognize my camera
<ompaul> lorenzod, you can if you install it and do a diff on the sources
<bzimage> jnil, use the right module then
<bzimage> ;)
<nalioth> Corden: what was on the slave?
<cat> jnil: you need to configured it
<xukun> cat, ccooke-work thanks guys it works now
<ccooke-work> sskk: no, you can't. But it *probably* will.
<cat> xukun: np
<lorenzod> ompaul, wasn't really interested in the diffs at that level..
<ompaul> lorenzod, where it = sources
<Corden> installers and my reference ebooks
<nalioth> !tell Corden about windowsdrives
<ccooke-work> sskk: without knowing the ins and outs of your hardware, there's no way for us to tell you with absolute certainty.
<reter> cat, i tried to add a camera. it rejects any choice i make
<xukun> cat, can you also help me installing skype on ubuntu hoary
<xukun> ?
<sskk> coo
<sskk> ccooke: right - thanks then... I'll go experiment.
<ompaul> lorenzod, what I suggest is that you look at the version number in use on Ubuntu and the version number on the site and then check the changelog for differences
<bzimage> Corden, also notice: windows installers may not work (if using wine) at all on Linux.
<Corden> so what would i do to have access and view my files?
<xukun> I dont find anything with apt-cache search skype
<bzimage> Corden, read the ubotu message
<xukun> what do I need to add in my sources.list?
<Juharanto> You must add skype to your repository
<aftertaf> repeated ping shows 15% avg packet loss for proxy....
<linner> aftertaf:  that's sad
<Corden> on ububtu documentation?
<bzimage> yes
<nalioth> Corden: ubotu sent you a private msg with info to answer your question
<Juharanto> xukun:  check this:
<Juharanto> http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/repositories.html
<linner> aftertaf:  and it sucks for someone trying to carry on a conversation with you
<bzimage> Juharanto, why does het NEED that?
<bzimage> :P
<xukun> Juharanto, thanks a lot
<Corden> tnx nalioth
<drazQ> does ubuntu have support for Sun's java? The wiki is a bit diffuse, it says "(..)assuming they happen to
<drazQ>                support your platform." ..
<Juharanto> Hmm..
<bzimage> xukun, your free to add repositories as you like. (but keep in mind that mixing official repos with non official ones can damage your system!)
<nalioth> drazQ: hoary or breezy? x86 or ppc or amd64?
* Knelix waves goodbye as he goes to sleep.
<drazQ> amd64/breezy
<linner> night knelix
<drazQ> 1.4.2 and 1.5
<xukun> bzimage, if there is other way please tel me
<Juharanto> I have amd64 and breezy works greatfully!
<bzimage> xukun, for a start, you could add the multiverse and universe repos to your list
<ompaul> !tell drazQ about java
<bzimage> (wich are commented out by default)
<bzimage> !tell xukun about repos
<reter> cat, any suggestions? any other usb digital camera programs to try?
<drazQ> ompaul: I've read the wiki; As I said, I find it a bit diffuse, as they state 'assuming they (Sun) support your platform' .. I'm considering Ubuntu, so Ubuntu is debian, debian is linux, and linux is supported .. correct? *confused* :)
<nalioth> drazQ: java is easily procured for your platform from Sun, and installed following the wiki
<ompaul> drazQ, be unconfused, it does work on Ubuntu
<lorenzod> drazQ, not only your os needs to be supported, but your hardware architecture as well..
<bzimage> drazQ, correct. (but each distribution: linux flavour, has it's own package system. So using a prepackaged piece of software for a certain distro is handy)
<linner> goodnight everyone
<xukun> bzimage, this is what I have, can you please take a look? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2609
<sobersabre> lorenzod, what's up with xorg ... ? :)
<drazQ> ok, thanks guys .. just needed to confirm that I will be able to install the official release
<_pir>  helo.. is there any ability in bmp to quick search in the play list.. (like F3 in winamp)..?
<lorenzod> sobersabre: finished downloading, installing.
<ompaul> +r ? anyone bots are there
<lorenzod> When you see me quit, that means, I'm logging out/in..
<lorenzod> Hopefully you'll see me back online a few minutes later :)
<nalioth> ompaul: bots?
<lemmy> hi
<bzimage> xukun, avoid double entries
<bzimage> but is looks ok..
<lemmy> i just upgraded to latest kernel in breezy and now my bootsplash i gone. anybody knows how to turn it back on?
<bzimage> reload the repos list..
<ompaul> nalioth, zolgiiu and one or two others
<bzimage> (via synaptic or via command: sudo apt-get update)
<hutgyrr> if I want to backup to multiple disks (DVDs or Hard Drives). Can I get external arrays, and can they be controlled simultaneously from linux?
<xukun> bzimage, but that sources.list I still cant apt-get skype
<xukun> bzimage, ..with that ..
<bzimage> ooh you want skype... i didn't know that..
<bzimage> (i thought you just wanted extra repositories)
<xukun> bzimage, yes I want skype
<bzimage> well.. than Juharanto made a good reply
<ompaul> xukun, have you got the lib3c-mt installed?
<xukun> bzimage, aha
<xukun> ompaul, sec please
<bzimage> xukun, Juharanto xukun:  check this:
<bzimage> Juharanto http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/repositories.html
<bzimage> (c/p form earlier)
<bzimage> err
<bzimage> from
<xukun> bzimage,but then you said:  xukun, your free to add repositories as you like. (but keep in mind that mixing official repos with non official ones can damage your system!)
<deFrysk> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.17-1_i386.deb
<bzimage> xukun, that's right... there's allways a certain danger...
<xukun> bzimage, you made me think twise
<Qantourisc> what is the terminal package manger for ubuntu ( need to upgrade in the hope x wil lwork then)
<bzimage> xukun, download the skype file deFrysk gave you
<nalioth> xukun: better to compile from source (or have your machine do it) than use unofficial stuff
<nalioth> !tell Qantourisc about apt
<Qantourisc> aa so ubunut used apt with a gui over it
<bzimage> Qantourisc, no.. it uses apt.. and also have a gui over it :)
<bzimage> (but you still can use it without gui)
<bzimage> well.. gui.. X gui to be precise ;)
<Qantourisc> :p
<Qantourisc> gui = graphical unit interface :p
<Qantourisc> so can be a lot :p X, web, etz. ..
<bzimage> user not unit
<bzimage> :P
<xukun> ompaul, no lib3c-mt installed
<Qantourisc> lol oeps :p
<xukun> bzimage, I get the file.
<ompaul> xukun, that repo that was pointed to add it and use it :-)
<bzimage> Qantourisc,  that's why i rephrased it..
<bzimage> :)
<ompaul> xukun, it did not exist a few days ago :)
<uazmatch> hallo
<Qantourisc> :p
<Qantourisc> ubdating
<Qantourisc> *updating
<Qantourisc> lol ubotu, clever name :p
<sobersabre> deFrysk, is this skype package with fixed dependency ?
<any> hi
<bzimage> hi
<deFrysk> sobersabre, this package should work afaIk
<any> I have ubuntu breezy but I would like to get the new kate, can I add kubuntu breezy mirror to my source.list ?
<any> NO conflicts ?
<deFrysk> sobersabre, with te deps required of course
<Qantourisc> howlong would a aptget take ?
<ompaul> xukun, the loading speed of skype is bad
<parterre> Hello im Mona from Germany, sorry my english is not so god, but i have a problem
<nalioth> Qantourisc: depends on how much stuff you need
<deFrysk> parterre, there is a german room : /j #ubuntu-de
<nalioth> parterre: ask your question, please
<Qantourisc> nalioth: a blank ubunut 5.01 installation
<parterre> i have delete my trash and cant find to reinstall it
<deFrysk> parterre, rightklick your panen > add > trash applet
<deFrysk> panel*
<uazmatch> hallo
<Raptoid> siziz siterim
<Raptoid> beni dellendirmeyin.
<parterre> Thank you a lot i got it
<lorenzod> Hmm.. I wonder what did this: gtk update, xorg update or kernel update..
<xukun> I addes that repos for skype in my sources. list, but now if I apt-get install skype than I get this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2610
<lorenzod> All of a sudden everything feels really snappy!
<xukun> ..added
<Qantourisc> anything i must do after apt-get upgrade ?
<Qantourisc> in gentoo it where thins as env-update etc-update etz ...
<Qantourisc> anything in ubuntu ?
<deFrysk> xukun, not on breezy ?
<xukun> deFrysk, no I,m using hoary
<lorenzod> Qantourisc: not really.
<deFrysk> xukun, probably thats the reason then
<Qantourisc> ok
<lorenzod> But sometimes you want to dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<Qantourisc> then i must continue :p
<uazmatch> daaamm
<deFrysk> xukun, the static.deb on the skype site workt fine in hoary afaIk
<Qantourisc> i have an I915GM chipset
<lorenzod> But Ubuntu != Gentoo..
<Qantourisc> i know :p
<deFrysk> works*
<bzimage> lorenzod, indeed... ubuntu = debian
<xukun> deFrysk, no becouse I had this problem on my home breezy too
<lorenzod> bzimage: more or less, yes.
<deFrysk> xukun, wait till seveas is around , he probably knows who how and what
<cat> !yum
<ubotu> cat: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<teenie> is there anybody have tried ubuntu linux?
<lorenzod> teenie: hm...
<eliphas_> euh no
<eliphas_> what 's that?
<xukun> deFrysk, thanks I will
<teenie> how about turbo linux?
<deFrysk> cat yum is the yellow dog updater
<Qantourisc> ok i n #gento osome knew about an issue iI915gm
<teenie> * Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<teenie> * Topic for #ubuntu set by crimsun at Wed Sep 28 14:16:26 2005
<teenie> * kafeine has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<teenie> lorenzod bzimage: more or less, yes.
<teenie> deFrysk xukun, wait till seveas is around , he probably knows who how and what
<teenie> cat !yum
<teenie> ubotu cat: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ubotu> teenie: okay
<teenie> * parterre has quit ("Verlassend")
<teenie> teenie is there anybody have tried ubuntu linux?
<teenie> lorenzod teenie: hm...
<teenie> * stephank (n=stephank@ip503dc86f.speed.planet.nl) has joined #ubuntu
<teenie> eliphas_ euh no
<teenie> eliphas_ what 's that?
<teenie> teenie how about turbo linux?
<teenie> xukun deFrysk, thanks I will
<teenie> deFrysk cat yum is the yellow dog updater
<teenie> * Kaltzu (n=Kaltzu@addr-82-128-222-6.suomi.net) has joined #ubuntu
<teenie> Qantourisc ok i n #gento osome knew about an issue iI915gm
<teenie> p
<bzimage> teeenie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<deFrysk> it left
<Qantourisc> sory :p
<deFrysk> he/she/or it left
<bzimage> guessing it
<bzimage> :P
<Qantourisc> someone at #gentoo knew about the fact that there was an issue in ubunutu with i915gm
<deFrysk> bzimage, agree :D
<bzimage> :D
<user__> how to install acrobat?
<deFrysk> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread is probably wget http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i adobereader-enu_7.0.1-2_i386.deb
<deFrysk> user__, ubotu knows :)
<deFrysk> user__, if you are on breezy try evince , it rocks
* bzimage bows for ubotu, the allmighty bot
<user__> what is evince?
<deFrysk> user__, a replacement for a.r.
<user__> where i can get that?
<deFrysk> apt-get it if you dont have it
<deFrysk> evince is a killer app
<cat> !evince
<ubotu> cat: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cat> what's evince?
<Qantourisc> isn't there some sort of starter guide for ubunut ?
<cat> Qantourisc: ubuntu.com
<cat> !doc
<ubotu> from memory, doc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<Qantourisc> there is only a seach option
<Clankerus> hi
<Clankerus> I have some questions about installing ubuntu
<deFrysk> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<deFrysk> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<Qantourisc> hmm whats the official ubunutu kernel ?
<Clankerus> when u have burned it onto a cd.. does the computer boot from the cd when installing or do I have to start the cd when the computer is turned on and im using windows?
<deFrysk> Clankerus, boot from cd is my way of doing it
<skrangle> hi, i tried installing ubuntu on a amd laptop, and it said i needed a 32bit version or something .. where do i get this ?
<Clankerus> so how do I do to burn it.. is it a iso image?
<rejden> skrangle, heh, that's x86 version
<deFrysk> Clankerus, yes its an iso image
<rejden> skrangle, amd64 is version for 64bit computers, afaik only apple have 64bit laptops....
<skrangle> rejden what do you mean?
<deFrysk> Clankerus, make sure to burn the iso , don't copy it
<mad> hi ppl :D
<rejden> skrangle, that you need x86 iso not amd64
<mad> openoffice presentation: add -> object -> audio is not clickable, why? i need sound in my presentation. anyone?
<Clankerus> okey but i have never done this before ... do i just make a cd with nero and burn the file on the disc cause i dont think it starts by itself if I do liek that
<mjr> rejden, (there are amd64 laptops, but yes, skrangle doesn't seem to have one)
<deFrysk> Clankerus, http://www.weethet.nl/english/cdrw_usingnero_iso.php
<rejden> mjr, i said afaik :)
<deFrysk> Clankerus, try that :)
<rejden> mjr, yeah i think i saw some ultrasparc laptops..
<skrangle> rejden, ok, i thought the i386 was for intel only
<rejden> skrangle, not intel, x86 is platform
<mjr> rejden, ultrasparc isn't amd64, though :)
<rejden> mjr, well :D
<skrangle> k, tx :)
<Qantourisc> lets hope the patches are enough
<Qantourisc> say patches aren't they only for the kernel source ?
<Clankerus> okey thx =)
<mad> hm
<deFrysk> Clankerus, good luck , and dont burn the iso at full speed , safer to do half speed for better writing
<Penguin> is there a ubuntu fun channel to know users a little bit better? :-)
<bzimage> Qantourisc, que
<bzimage> ?
<Kuolio> Penguin: ubuntu-offtopic and ubuntuforums for active forum-users
<deFrysk> Penguin, what do you mean ? a channel like ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Penguin> eh, I'm not active so nvm but thx :)
<xukun> anybody know about the public release of Xten's XLite Linux version?
<Penguin> yeah :-)
<skrangle> oh man i cant wait to put windows behind me, ive been waiting for this for as long as i can remember
<Clankerus> allright... Ill try my best to make it work..!!
<Qantourisc> bzimage: well i915gm wil lneed some updates, so currently im't trying to update xorg and the kernel
<Qantourisc> i would be fine in gentpp
<Clankerus> does irc work on linux?
<Qantourisc> but this is not getnoo :D
<MachineScrew> any one know what I can do to enable hibernation ?
<xukun> peaple are saying that will work beter than skype
<xukun> ..for linux
<mad> Clankerus, yes, xchat
<deFrysk> Clankerus, irc rules in linux
<haxel> ll
<Penguin> irssi rules ^^
<bas_> Could anyone tell me the ubuntu release life cycle? (end of updates/end of support/end of life) or point me to where I can read about it?
<Qantourisc> irc is more linux then it is windows imo
<deFrysk> Clankerus, its by default installed
<mad> inm openoffice presentation: add -> object -> audio is not clickable, why? i need sound in my presentation. anyone?
<skrangle> bas_ all that and much more on ubuntu.com
<MachineScrew> any one
<MachineScrew> i am in breezy
<haxel> 
<deFrysk> Clankerus, after install xchat will be in the menu>internet>irc-chat
<bas_> skrangle, I was that far, but cant find it on the site
<MachineScrew> or even suspend
<bzimage> haxel, omg
<haxel> :(
<haxel> help?
<deFrysk> haxel, just ask
<bzimage> !tell haxel about ask
<deFrysk> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<bzimage> :P
<haxel> seems i'm using utf-8m, how do i change it into L1?
<lorenzod> speaking of , does anybody else have problems with Gtk apps freezing when SCIM is enabled?
<Kuolio> MachineScrew: I've heard some rumours, that with kernel boot option "noapi" or "noapic" the suspend function would work, but dont know for sure
<dhonn> does breezy have a clipboard manager
<bzimage> dhonn, yes
<bzimage> (in kde at least.. hehe klipper)
<Kuolio> MachineScrew: laptopsupport is getting better quite fast these days, but im afraid that suspend functions are still shaky at best
<Clankerus> is it a dvd iso?
<bzimage> Clankerus, is what a dvd iso?
<deFrysk> Clankerus, the iso file ? its a cd iso
<dhonn> how do i use it? cp and paste doesnt work
<dhonn> when i close the app that i cped text from
<bzimage> dhonn, i only use kde
<Clankerus> the download file says ubuntu-5.04-dvd-i386.iso
<dhonn> ok
<dhonn> thanks
<deFrysk> Clankerus, get the cd iso file
<Clankerus> ok.. is there differences?
<Clankerus> can u link me to the right one please ^_^
<deFrysk> well the dvd one is probably a larger donwload
<deFrysk> Clankerus, breezy or hoary ?
<Clankerus> hoary
<deFrysk> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/ Clankerus
<Clankerus> thx =)
<bzimage> (d'oh)
<bzimage> :P
<joel_> hi
<haxel> seems i'm using utf-8, how do i change it into L1?
<bzimage> first lesson: downloads are allways listed on the projects site...
<bzimage> -l
<MachineScrew> Kuolio : I still wana try it
<bzimage> hi
<MachineScrew> it has worked before on my laptop with other distros
<hettar> Is there a gnome app like the kde digikam one for managing photos ?
<gerarcone> hello, i have a problem with pdfs. i can see these file well with evince, but when i try to print them some characters become very strange
<deFrysk> hettar, gphoto
<bzimage> gtkcam or somehting
<Skid> gkam or somthing?
<Skid> lemem check my log hettar too
<Skid> gtkam apparantly
<Clankerus> what do I do with all the files here .... copy them to my hd?
<bzimage> Clankerus, you need to burn the contents of the iso you downloaded to cd
<MachineScrew> any one know what I can do to enable hibernation ?
<MachineScrew> i am in breezy
<bzimage> (burn image option)
<deFrysk> Clankerus, where do you live ? I'll hold your hand for a bit ;)
<Clankerus> sweden
<Clankerus> ah I took the norwegian server and its different from the others
<hettar> gphotocoll perhaps ?
<deFrysk> Clankerus, x86 pc ?
<Clankerus> now i took the german one
<Clankerus> whats that?
<lorenzod> Clankerus: everything Norwegian is different..
<lorenzod> ;-)
<deFrysk> windows pc Clankerus ?
<Clankerus> lol
<Clankerus> im planning to install it on my windows 2k laptop
<deFrysk> Clankerus, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<deFrysk> have fun ;)
<Clankerus> 400 mhz.. quite old..
<Clankerus> okey
<bzimage> Clankerus, if you want to preserve you win2k install.. you need to be carefull with the partitioning part!
<deFrysk> Clankerus, you can let go of my hand now ;p
<bzimage> deFrysk, lol
<Clankerus> allright =P
<mad> inm openoffice presentation: add -> object -> audio is not clickable, why? i need sound in my presentation. anyone?
<Clankerus> I dont really care about my win 2k install its brought me so much trouble so far
<deFrysk> Clankerus, wipe the lot :D
<bzimage> Clankerus, ok.. :P
<Kream> hi all
<mad> lo
<Wipe-Out> hey all
<Kream> are these correct sources to enable universe on my machine: ?
<Kream> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Kream> deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Kream>  ?
<Kream> and if they are, how do I get nvu from them?
<Wipe-Out> are you using hoary?
<deFrysk> Kream, in topic is a link to the upgradenotes
<Kream> oops
<Wipe-Out> lol
<bzimage> !tell Kream about breezy
<Kream> :)
<Kream> thanks
<Clankerus> defrysk, there is appearently two files... each at about 600 mb and iso files
<bzimage> Clankerus, ?
* bzimage wonders, how can one iso become 2?
<zever> lol
* Wipe-Out is stuck on how to install gcc-3.4 manualy?
<deFrysk> Clankerus, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso is a download link
<deFrysk> Clankerus, so download it
<zever> Wipe-Out, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<bzimage> lol
* bzimage thinks Wipe-Out need a wipe out!
<bzimage> :P
<skys> i install wine  and i got this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<skys> See `config.log' for more details.
<skys> " help plz....
<Wipe-Out> zever, I know that part but it can;t be found
<zever> !info gcc-3.4
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-9ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 465 kB, Installed size: 4404 kB
<gnuLame> u dn't have GCC or it has been installed in wrong directory
<gnuLame> we r now on gcc 4.0.1 why u trying 3.4 ?
<skys> i installed gcc using synaptic
<Wipe-Out> i know but i need it to compile ndiswrapper 1.3
<Wipe-Out> and gcc-3.4 is not on my system, i can download the tar.gz files to do it manualy but that is doing my head in
<gnuLame> :p
<nalioth> Wipe-Out: install it via synaptic
<vikash> hi
<Wipe-Out> tryed it via synaptic but it's not in the list
<vikash> i have fat32 drive mounted but it's read only
<vikash> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<Wipe-Out> got the same issue
<vikash> how can i change it's permissions
<Wipe-Out> but first i need to get gcc-3.4 to work
<Skid> hmph, it seems my application sounds ahve gone
<vikash> plz help anybody
<Skid> fecksake
<JustinHH> i try to install mozilla web browser. the package is called <<mozilla-i686-pc-linux-gnu-1.7.12-installer.tar.gz>>. shoul i foind an other package or smth? i cant install it? can anybody help me pls?
<bzimage> vikash, use in fstab umask=000 to let every user have write access
<Wipe-Out> vikash: well i think you can do that as root only
<bzimage> (system user)
<vikash> ok
<bzimage> fat32 has no right management like NTFS has
* Wipe-Out seeks HELP!
<vikash> is driver available to read file system ntfs for ubuntu 5.10
<Wipe-Out> nope
<bzimage> yes there is
<Wipe-Out> sorry wrong cghat :P
<vikash> plz tell me
<pc22> how do i install an application
<bimberi> ubotu tell vikash about ntfs
<zever> !tell vikash about ntfs
<zever> hmmm
<JustinHH> vikash, :  but for 5.40
<vikash> i mounted ntfs in red hat 9
<vikash> but didn't get driver for ubuntu 5.10
<JustinHH> !tell JustinHH about ntfs
<bzimage> use as type ntfs
<Blizzkid> lo all, I have a bit of a strange problem regarding WIFI. I openend network settings, entered the ESSID and the WEP-key, and pressed "activate" after a while it says ath0 is active, but I only get some IPV6-address, and my wifi-card tells me there's no link
<bzimage> vikash, DO NOT write to this mounted ntfs system... it can damage the contents on it..
<bzimage> (if not more)
<vikash> no i want to write on fat32
<skys> i install wine  and i got this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, help plz.
<vikash> what should be the value of umask in fstab
<vikash> and want to read only ntfs
<bzimage> vikash, to be clear.. you want to use a fat32 drive and a ntfs drive?
<vikash> ya
<bzimage> ok...
<vikash> want write on fat
<vikash> but only read ntfs
<bzimage> for fat32: /dev/<fatdrive>      /<mountpoint>       vfat    user,umask=000          0       0
<bzimage> *basic entry*
<vikash> in place of defaults  i should write
<vikash> vikash,umask=000
<vikash> is it right
<bzimage> no.. use "user"
<vikash> ok
<vikash> user not the name of user
<linux_newbie> Hi there people
<linux_newbie> I need help
<linux_newbie> I'm running Ubuntu on a LG Ls50a notebook
<linux_newbie> Want to install some new .rpm software, but dont know how?
<bzimage> for ntfs: /dev/<ntfsdrive>      /<mountpoint>       ntfs    user,umask=022          0       0
<linux_newbie> it says that I have to use alien
<linux_newbie> alien?
<bzimage> linukso, alien is a conversion tool..
<zever> linux_newbie, alien creates .deb files out of .rpm's
<bimberi> linux_newbie: what's the software?
<linux_newbie> in the synaptics package manager I installed alien, but i dont know where to find it or how to run/use it?
<linux_newbie> the software i want to install is realplayer for linux, winamp for linux and LimeWire p2p for linux
<zever> linux_newbie, realplayer is in the repos
<linux_newbie> realplayer is a .bin file (also dont know how to install that
<linux_newbie> the others are .rpm
<zever> linux_newbie, WINamp?, use xmms (it's a winamp2 clone)
<deFrysk> !tell linux_newbie about realplayer
<bzimage> linux_newbie, i advise you to NOT use winamp for linux.. it OLD
<deFrysk> linux_newbie, read ubotu's message about real player
<linux_newbie> and what about LimeWire?  I want to know how to install a .rpm file... isnt there some documents somewhere telling me how?
<zever> linux_newbie, in terminal, alien foo.rpm
<deFrysk> linux_newbie, forget everything you learn afa windows is concerned
<bzimage> linux_newbie, in terminal: man alien
<deFrysk> linux_newbie, windows ways dont apply in linux
<bimberi> limewire
<bimberi> bah - sorry
<bzimage> deFrysk, for 80%
<Blizzkid> lo all, I have a bit of a strange problem regarding WIFI. I openend network settings, entered the ESSID and the WEP-key, and pressed "activate" after a while it says ath0 is active, but I only get some IPV6-address, and my wifi-card tells me there's no link
<bzimage> (approx.)
<deFrysk> also a .deb created by alien often does not work linux_newbie
* bzimage laughs
<bzimage> alien creates an alien piece of garbage
<no_dammagE> a small question: do i have to pay the shipping costs if I order CDs from ubuntu.com or are those costs overtaken by shipit, too?
<linux_newbie> ok now that i have alien open ' Manual page alien(1p) line 1
<linux_newbie> ' wtf do i do? lol
<zever> linux_newbie, read
<bzimage> lol
<skys> i install wine  and i got this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, help plz.
<bzimage> (d.oh)
<deFrysk> linux_newbie, now you have to learn not to use it ;p
<ccooke-work> Hmm.
<deFrysk> linux_newbie, read this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation its your ubuntu-bible
<zever> deFrysk, alien worked for the .rpm drivers of my printer
<ccooke-work> Are there known problems with connecting to windows shares on breezy?
<deFrysk> zever, it wont work on real-player
<bzimage> zever, sometimes it's output actually works..
<deFrysk> zever, also wont work on java
<zever> mmmm
<zever> probably
<deFrysk> for newbies alien is useless
<bzimage> i had several conversions doing nothing but annoy me, because they just wont install
<bzimage> so.. alien is for alien debian user
<bzimage> :P
<no_dammagE> anyone? Do I have to pay shipping costs if I request CDs from ubuntu.com?
<bzimage> +s
<zever> :p
<bimberi> no_dammagE: no - no cost to you whatsoever
<no_dammagE> bimberi, thanks
<deFrysk> no_dammagE, free and you can get a box full if you like
<bzimage> no_dammagE, ehm.. well.. pay me 100 dollar.. and you get the cd's
<bzimage> :P
<bimberi> bzimage: :)
<ashwani> hi all
<ashwani> is there anybody ever used LDAP with SAMBA
<ashwani> astro76, hi
<bzimage> ashwani, sure there must be someone on this planet who used that combination
<bzimage> :)
<ashwani> astro76, do you know how to configure SAMBA and LDAP to work with each other
<ashwani> astro76, i don't think so, I could not find any documentation which could tell me to do this
* bzimage wonders if ashwani is talking to her/him self
* zever too
<bzimage> i don't see any astro76 lines
<bzimage> hehe
<gnix_oag> is lamp?
<no_dammagE> bzimage, hehe, no, give me 100$ and I will take your CDs ;)
<skys> i install wine  and i got this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, help plz.
<bzimage> no_dammagE, lol
<no_dammagE> you have to pay me to make me to get your stuff ^^
<bzimage> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is, like, totally, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bzimage> there you go gnix_oag
<bzimage> :)
<gnix_oag> skys: install c++
<michel_> i install ltsp with ubuntu breezy, now i have login but i cannot log me
<HermenL> LAMP ids more like Linux-Apache-MySQL-Perl/PHP/Python !!!
<bzimage> HermenL, no... it's not
<bzimage> HermenL, (officially)
<smott> mysql and php are terrible things
<sobersabre> lorenzod, so how was the upgrade ?
<smott> terrible, terrible things.
<bzimage> smott, why?
<smott> it would take a book to explain if you can't figure it out (:
<bimberi> go postresql and zope!
<bzimage> smott, summarize
<lorenzod> sobreabre: very  good. feels faster now..
<lorenzod> sobreabre == sobersabre.
<bimberi> sob<tab> == sobersabre :)
<smott> bzimage: they both suck and better things are available
<bionicbi> hello
<gnix_oag> hello
<bzimage> smott, that's a personal opinion
<deFrysk> hello
<bzimage> hello
<zever> hello
<bionicbi> ANYOPNE IN SOUTHERN LEYTE
* zever cleans out his ears
<HermenL> bzimage: Sorry, LAMP, 1998,  Michael Kunze in C'T (Germany): " the Linux operating system; the Apache Web server; the MySQL relational database management system; and the Perl, Python, and/or PHP scripting languages "
<zever> bionicbi, not so loud
<bionicbi> sorry
<michel_> install ltsp with ubuntu breezy: login display but i cannot log me any idea?
<bionicbi> sorry
<zever> ok
<bzimage> HermenL, so.. ?
<bzimage> :P
<bionicbi> zever: are you in the phils?
<smott> bzimage: uhm, okay. :rolleyes:
<zever> bionicbi, no
<bionicbi> oic
<bionicbi> wehre you at?
<zever> leuven, belgium
<bzimage> smott, just ranting with " it sucks" doesn't say sh*t
<bionicbi> where you at??
<bzimage> :)
<HermenL> First occurrence of 'LAMP' acro
* zever is going for some lunch
<gnix_oag> hehe
<smott> bzimage: well, that's about as much summary as i can give
<gnix_oag> china
<eddie> anyone have the server addresses for restricted in Breezy for mp3 playback?
<HermenL> Well smott, that's not much....
<haxel> _I_ solved my utf-8 problem by running dpkg-reconfigure locales. Thanks for nothing.
<bzimage> gnix_oag, china railway center?
<ashwani> athlon, hi
<bzimage> :P
<ompaul> smott, what exactly can't you do with those two? [I know zope does not scale in a huge way but other than that] 
<gnix_oag> what?
<bzimage> gnix_oag, your provider
<bzimage> (internet)
<bzimage> china railway center? Xicheng District, Beijing
<bionicbi> hello
<gnix_oag> HuNan
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<Cryptid> How do i open .Rar Format Files
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
<ashwani> please tell me any one how to configure LDAP to authenticate SAMBA users
* bzimage smack ashwani !
<Cryptid> ashwani dont flood the channel
<ashwani> bzimage, hi
<ashwani> Cryptid, K
<HermenL> See samba.org and RTFM
<ashwani> bzimage, do you know this
<bzimage> not from heart
<ashwani> HermenL,i have seen that but did not find any particular docs.
<sskk> When I run in the System Monitor-tool it says that I use 100% all the time. In 'top' I see that the the % of the CPU power, that 'should' be under id (idle) is under 'wa'. What does it mean?, is it a problem?
<Cryptid> How do i open .Rar Format Files
<bzimage> Cryptid, use rar
<bzimage> :P
<skys> i install wine  and i got this error :checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, help plz.
<Cryptid> bzimage, where do i get it from
<bzimage> repos
<deFrysk> skys, did you use synaptic to install wine ?
<HermenL> And : http://www.ofb.net/~jheiss/samba/ldap.shtml
<bzimage> Cryptid, to be precise: unrar-free and unrar-nonfree are in the repos
<deFrysk> skys, or apt-get ?
<skys> yes
<HermenL> How do we pay for unrar-nonfree then?
<skys> but i got other error.
<deFrysk> skys, from an ubuntu repository ?
<bzimage> !tell Cryptid about repos
<skys> yes thats right
<deFrysk> skys, where is the compile about then ?
<JustinHH> how can i run an installer?
<skys> ok , i installed using apt/synaptic but theres an error when using wine, so i download the latest ver of wine
<bzimage> JustinHH, what installer
<bzimage> ?
<ompaul> JustinHH, for what?
<deFrysk> skys, ah
<JustinHH> firefox
<skys> and theres a compilation error, any idea.
<bzimage> JustinHH, filename?
<deFrysk> skys, nope
<skys> maybe gcc path?
<ompaul> JustinHH, sudo apt-get install firefox
<skys> or some  file to edit?
<JustinHH> thx
<JustinHH> doaes this install firefox on my system?
<JustinHH> does this install firefox on my system?
<bzimage> skys, the wine wich comes with the repos is binary
<ompaul> JustinHH, yes
<deFrysk> skys, just use the packages provided by the repos
<bzimage> so no need to compile
<JustinHH> ok
<skys> yes but theres an error when running wine. something like: cant find c:\ i think....
<bzimage> did you just run wine solo?
<skys> and besides ap-get the the older ver not the latest ver.
<bzimage> without anything after it
<JustinHH> this apears when i try to install firefox via apt-getE: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JustinHH> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ompaul> skys, what exactly can you not do with the version offered?
<skys> ok. i hv another idea. how to force apt-get to get the latest version from wine?
<deFrysk> JustinHH, use sudo and shut down synaptic
<ompaul> JustinHH, sudo apt-get update
<bzimage> JustinHH, close synaptic
* ompaul goes back to sleep
<klepas> I'm wondering
<klepas>  I'm trying to synchronise my user accounts over several distros (namely Suse and Ubuntu beta)
<skys> ompaul=bugs n fixes...
<klepas> Usernames and passwords already the same
<klepas> but the UIDs are not the same...
<klepas> how do i edit the UIDs
<JustinHH> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<JustinHH> :((
<bzimage> mozilla-firefox
<Qantourisc> okiedokie i have an i915gm
<Qantourisc> there is a known issue with this
<Qantourisc> what ?
<bzimage> JustinHH, ehm.. firefox is installed by default afaik
<Qantourisc> xfce4 is not in ubuntu database ? :(
<bzimage> Qantourisc, it is..
<skys> how to force apt-get to get the latest version from wine?
<ompaul> skys, the packages have maintainers, these people keep your distribution managable, if you want to go playing with the latest version of something you have to solve all the problems that throws up by yourself, so do it if you have the time, or accept the thousands of hours that went into creating the distro you use
<ompaul> skys, btw they also fix stuff
<Qantourisc> then whay doesn't the search xfce4 turn up any results ?
<Qantourisc> rong tree ?
<skys> ompaul = ok
<bzimage> !tell Qantourisc about repos
<bzimage> need to add extra repos
<deFrysk> ompaul, well put :)
<bzimage> :)
<skys> ompaul = ill stick with your idea.
<ompaul> deFrysk, we really need a !latest type of thing - but I can't get it to cover all the bases I want - thats the closest yet
<skys> well, i installed using packages but it has an error(launching wine only) , thats why i try new ver (also error compiling only)
<JustinHH> bzimage, : yes. i forgot. but i have got one problem. i wanna listen to a webradio on www.energy.de. and there apears that i don't have a plugin. i try to find it with plugin finder but this can't find the plugin. the site redirects me to the site of microsoft
<deFrysk> skys, read the docs on the wine main page
<deFrysk> skys, keeps you out of trouble for a week or so ;)
<skys> i will install again the wine packages...  ill be back  to report...
<skys> deFrysk =yes sir!
<ompaul> !tell JustinHH about codecs
<JustinHH> ompaul, :  yes but i don`t know what codec i should install
<pitti> klepas: ok, what was the problem?
<klepas> Alrighty
<klepas>  I'm trying to synchronise my user accounts over several distros (namely Suse and Ubuntu beta)
<klepas> not copy across data
<pitti> klepas: yep, I read it above
<klepas> just be able to acces the accounts
<ompaul> JustinHH, well lets look at it this way, if you install loads of them you will have more aviable to you and less questions to ask later :) {w32codecs would be a good place to start looking given that it told you to look at MS}
<pitti> klepas: the short story is, there is no easy way to edit an uid in a running system
<klepas> And the little ui tool to edit users/add them won't allow me to edit the UID from 1000 to 1002
<klepas> ack
<pitti> klepas: that's because it is virtually impossible online
<klepas> do it from the Suse distro
<klepas> would that work?
<pitti> klepas: what you can do, is to mount your Ubuntu partition from SuSE
<klepas> yep
<pitti> klepas: then edit the user ids in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<pitti> klepas: and then chown -R all user homes
<klepas> yep
<pitti> klepas: but basically you should try to avoid this situation altogether
<klepas> Yea.
<pitti> klepas: use a common /home partition and just sync /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<Qantourisc> how does the ubunutu kernel work ? does it use genkernel ?
<klepas> Annoying thing is when i install Ubuntu I cannot regulate the assigned UID for the first user
<klepas> nor any shared folders on a server
<skys> i installed the wine using pkg but heres the error when running wine: creating configuration directory '/home/skys/.wine'...
<skys> err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"gdi32.dll": libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<skys> err:module:import_dll Loading library gdi32.dll (which is needed by L"c:\\windows\\system\\user32.dll") failed (error c000007a).
<skys> err:module:import_dll Library user32.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\rundll32.exe") not found
<skys> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\rundll32.exe" failed, status c0000135
<skys> wine: wineprefixcreate failed while creating '/home/skys/.wine'.
<klepas> chown -R on all the home dirs
<bimberi> skys: please don't flood
<deFrysk> skys, you are flooding you might get a temp ban for that
<HaNazir> hey guys. i want to disable xserver for my kids. so that when i'm not arround they dont go to certain places. how do i do that?
<klepas> what's the command for that exactly?
<klepas> # chown -R /home
<klepas> I think...
<deFrysk> skys, probs with running apps on wine are discussed in #wine
<HaNazir> so that all users have X, but my kids only have console. they're young, so they only want to chat with centericq
<deFrysk> skys, better try there
<michel_> install ltsp with ubuntu breezy: login display but i cannot log me any idea?
<klepas> Thank you pitti
<skys> ok, thnx anyway.....
<pitti> klepas: for fixing user "joe", it would be "sudo chown -R joe:joe /home/joe"
<pitti> bah
<pitti> too late
<warty> HI YOU
<warty> how do u do
<aftertaf> bot attacks again....
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a plugin for firefox that will let me view movies on a page without downloading them?
<aftertaf> to view, you must dwnload... unless they stream (which is sort of d/l ing anyway)
<Pickle_Weasel> that's what i mean though, i want to stream
<bzimage> Pickle_Weasel, mozilla-mplayer
<Pickle_Weasel> ty bzimage ^.^
<bzimage> Pickle_Weasel, you maybe need extra codecs to..
<Wipe-Out> and i'm back
<bzimage> !tell Pickle_Weasel about codecs
<Pickle_Weasel> i have the codecs, i just need the plugin
<bzimage> ok
<smott> is there some way to decrease the cpu speed of my centrino laptop? :(
<ompaul> smott, why
<smott> ompaul: it keeps overheating and then cooling every 10 minutes. it can't be good for the hardware
<smott> it goes from 40C to 58C, then it turns on the fan and goes back to 45C and so on
<ompaul> smott, are you leaving room underneath it for air to flow around the vents?
<Qantourisc> how are the kernel soruces called ?
<ompaul> smott, they run hot in 99% oc cases
<ompaul> s/oc/of
<kemik> smott:  edit bios and let the cpu-fan be more aggressive
<Qantourisc> aa found them =S
<kemik> Qantourisc:  linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bimberi> Qantourisc: linux-source-2.6.10 (for hoary)
<kemik> bimberi:  $(uname -r) is better
<Qantourisc> hmmm in wich repesory are tehy ?
<bimberi> kemik: yes, but there's no -386 on the end of the package name (for example)
<Qantourisc> i onyl have a 2.4 in my pacakge manager
<bimberi> kemik: for linux-source packages that is, you're absolutely right about the headers
<kemik> bimberi:  have you been smoking crack?
<kemik> indeed i am ;)
<bimberi> as am i
<adl> Qantourisc, seems you have set the wrong distributions for the repositories - check: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<aftertaf> !crack
<ubotu> The primary cause of people asking me the wrong things.
<aftertaf> looool
<kemik> bimberi:  yes you are , for linux.source.. but i dont think that's what he needs
<aftertaf> bob2:  can you set antibot mode????
<kemik> aftertaf:  spambots+
<kemik> ?
<bimberi> 21:31 <Qantourisc> how are the kernel soruces called ?
<aftertaf> spambots+?
<kemik> nvm
<kemik> im off to ce gym
<JustinHH> on: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list re:(gedit:16050): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<JustinHH>  / Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<boxerboy29> has anyone else been getting errors when they star gnome?
<Pickle_Weasel> this is rather angering me, i seem to have all repositories added, yet i can't find mplayer on my list...it just doesn't exist
<boxerboy29> start*
<smott> kemik: it doesn't seem to have such an option
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  apt-get update
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  and if it's not there, you dont have the correct repositories, or filelisting of them failed
<kemik> i would guess universe is what you need
<Pickle_Weasel> hmm, well i followed the adding repos how-to page, and my repository list says this paticular one that i need is enabled
<Pickle_Weasel> multiverse
<[zeno] > 'morning
<RMeist> hi
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: the packages have names such as mplayer-586
<Blizzkid> lo all. I can't get my wifi working: open infrastructure. iwconfig gives link quality, signal level and noise level, but i don't get an IP, and my card indicates there's no connection. Help plz.
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  apt-cache search <keyword>
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  or better yet, use synaptic
<Pickle_Weasel> bimberi, i know this, and it's not on the list =\
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: have you assigned a IP to the eth card?
<bimberi> Pickle_Weasel: ah, k
<Pickle_Weasel> which is why i'm stumpted, i'm not the average noob >.>
<bzimage> Pickle_Weasel, sudo apt-get update
<Blizzkid> [zeno] : nopes. dhcp
<Pickle_Weasel> did that also
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  then you've not added the correct repos
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: is your card configured to receive an IP from dhcp server?
<bzimage> Pickle_Weasel, it's there.. i've installed it from it
<deFrysk> Pickle_Weasel, try mplayer-386
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  it's in universe/multiverse i think
<Pickle_Weasel> you see, i thought that too, but i double checked, even removed and re-added by copy pasting
<Blizzkid> indeed [zeno] : at least, as far as I know
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  paste your sources.list on pastebin
<Pickle_Weasel> ?
<kemik> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<boxerboy29> noone else is getting the 3 refresh errors when they start gnome :(
<Skid> erm like to cut a long story short, I've fecked my /lib/lsb/init-functions file, i know how to fix, but icnt boot back into ubuntu, i boot up (even with recovery) and it says give root p/w for maintentnce, do that, and the partiion /dev/hda3 is mounted as rw on /, but i an't write to any files
<Skid> anyway i can get to write to the file to fix it?
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: verify your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Skid> as i really dont want to format, just got everything nice :)
<Pickle_Weasel> i see, and where is sources.list located?
<kemik> Skid:  get a livecd and mount the partiton and edit your files
<Blizzkid> [zeno] : iface ath0 inet dhcp
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pickle_Weasel> ty
<Skid> is there any other way, as I dont have a seperate cd writer :P
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: so it's ok
<kemik> Skid:  im sure there are.. but to me that'd be the simplest way.. just goto some internetcafe/friend/relative wahtever and burn one ;)
<bzimage> Skid, you know the root pass?
<Skid> bzimage: yes.
<Skid> kemik: ya, i jsut wonderd if i could do it another way :P
<Blizzkid> [zeno] : yes, but for some reason, it seems there's no connection with the ap
<Skid> i missed a right bracket (] ) grr
<Skid> and its fecked everything :P
<Skid> *slap*
<Pickle_Weasel> kemik, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2611
<kemik> Skid:  take the HD and put in another linux comp. mount it and add your changes
<Skid> its a laptop heh
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: of course! :)
<kemik> oh ym
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  that sources.list is NO GOOD
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: thinking about a solution
<pinoyskull> is there a way to play videos without buffering it first in xine?
<kemik> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<Pickle_Weasel> =o
<Pickle_Weasel> i followed that step by step..
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
* Pickle_Weasel shall start over
<Blizzkid> [zeno] : hope that doesn't hurt too much ;-)
<dade`> how to install eclipse on breezy ? what repository should i use ?
<bzimage> Pickle_Weasel, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted need added: universe and multiverse
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  well you dont want to mix hoary/warty repositories
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  and you dont want the old backports eiterh
<pinoyskull> is there a way to play videos without buffering it first in xine? anybody knows?
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969  <.. use that one and apt-update
<Pickle_Weasel> i see
<Pickle_Weasel> ok
<Pickle_Weasel> ^.^
<brenner_> pinoyskull: you mean streams?
<pinoyskull> ya
<pinoyskull> well
<Pickle_Weasel> can i just gedit mine to a copy of that one?
<pinoyskull> not for streams, but videos accross the lan
<hutgyrr> i trying to archive stuff here and first it seems to put all the files into the archive, then splits it into two files then recompresses, then decompress. Whats goin on?
<bzimage> vlc
<Jack_B> hey guys does xmms play wma's by default? or do i have to get codecs
<bzimage> videolan
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  yeah... but yo need to edit with sudo
<dajomu>  I am wondering why my SystemRescueCd is stopping with the bootup message * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging
<pinoyskull> how bout xine
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<brenner_> pinoyskull: nothing in prefs?
<Pickle_Weasel> i know that kemik
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<pinoyskull> what do u mean brenner
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  just replace your sources.list with the one from pastebin that i pasted
<bzimage> Jack_B, you need codecs
<bzimage> afaik
<brenner_> Jack_B: afaik, you _do_ need them
<Pickle_Weasel> that is what i am going to do, thank you
<bimberi> !info eclipse-platform breezy
<Jack_B> ok
<ubotu> eclipse-platform: (Eclipse platform without plug-ins to develop any language), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 3.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 22809 kB, Installed size: 64524 kB
<brenner_> pinoyskull: tried looking in options?
<Jack_B> as in w32codecs?
<Jack_B> or is that for wmv's only?
<bzimage> Jack_B, no it's for many formats..
<Skid> omg lol
<Skid> i just found an ubuntu livecd under my sofa
<Skid> hows that for luck?
<dade`> ecj-bootstrap-gcj - bootstrap version of the Eclipse Java compiler (native version)
<dade`> eclipse-sdk - Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE
<bzimage> but it's not in the repos anymore.. (legal restrictions)
<pinoyskull> brenner_ ill try that again, cuz i already did look into it
<Blizzkid> why is wlan still such a pain in the a** in linux?
<Jack_B> bzimage, so which codecs should i get
<brenner_> bzimage: gee i've been missing a while...since when?
<bimberi> !info eclipse-sdk breezy
<ubotu> eclipse-sdk: (Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 3.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<bimberi> dade`: you need the universe repository enabled
<bzimage> brenner, since not so long ago
<[zeno] > Blizzkid: my father is calling me to have the lunch.. if you can, try to configure your AP and eth with static IP and verify if the card goes well
<Pickle_Weasel> kemik, that fixed everything, thank you ^.^
<Blizzkid> [zeno] : i'll have a try
<brenner_> bzimage: not surprising i guess....
<Jack_B> YOU'VE BEEN THUNDERSTRUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_B> OH YEH THUNDERSTRUCKED!!!!!
<dade`>   eclipse-sdk: Depends: eclipse-jdt (= 3.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not installable
<dade`>                Depends: eclipse-pde (= 3.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not installable
<smott> my laptop has cpufreq_userspace, cpufreq_stats, cpufreq_ondemand, cpufreq_powersave, cpufreq_conservative modules loaded, but cpufreq_selector says that there's no cpufreq support ... ?
<dade`> bimberi
<dade`> see that..
<Jack_B> \m/ rock on ac/dc
<Jack_B> bzimage, i just installed w32codecs and so far xmms won't play any of my wmas
<brenner_> is it ac/dc day or something?
<Jack_B> brenner, sure is
<brenner_> Jack_B: i'd think you'd need an xmms* package...
<bimberi> dade`: hm, ok, from what i can tell they're in universe too
<Jack_B> brenner: ok
<bzimage> ac/dc isn't that powercircuit
<bzimage> ?
<bzimage> pom pom
<Blizzkid> anyone else could help me on wifi?
<Jack_B> bzimage: Blasphemy! its a band
<dade`> bimberi: maybe because i'm on ppc ?
<vikash> i have configured samba
<vikash> my system is accessible on network by window machines
<Lear> hello everybody
<kemik> Pickle_Weasel:  youre welcome ;)
<vikash> but  when i share other folder by shared folders it's not showing
<bimberi> dade`: ah yes, probably :|
<Jack_B> brenner: xmms package as in xmms-wma_1.0.4-2_i386.deb?
<vikash> anybody help me
<brenner_> Jack_B: no clue...is that in the repo?
<Jack_B> brenner: nope got it off ubuntuguide.com
<vikash> by simply
<vikash> right click on folder and share is not working
<vikash> help me plz
<brenner_> Jack_B: use at your own risk i guess then...
<bzimage> you mean ubuntuguide.org
<vikash> hi bzimage
<Jack_B> yep bzimage
<bzimage> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<brenner_> Blizzkid: searched the wiki?
<Jack_B> awww
<Jack_B> !faq
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<vikash> hello anybpdy
<boxerboy29> someone needs to update ubotu its already in the menu
<vikash> help lpz
<Jack_B> what if you have hoary instead?
<nxv_> are there any packages for tuskjuggler somewhere to download?
<bzimage> hi vikash
<vikash> my query is related to sharing
<nalioth> vikash: quit whining. if someone knows the answer to your question, they'll answer. you arent gonna whine an answer out of anyone
<Blizzkid> brenner_: yep, followed it step by step, but..... "If it doesn't and you get statements saying "Destination host unreachable" or "request timed out", then you've got a problem and you aren't connected. (somebody should write some instructions on what to do next)."  ---> exactly what I have now
<vikash> hi
<vikash> can u help me
<brenner_> Jack_B: wiki and forums...
<vikash> bzimage
<bzimage> ehm.. maybe..
<brenner_> ....and #ubuntu itself
<Jack_B> brenner, roger that chief
<vikash> how to share folders
<vikash> so that they can be accesed on other machines on network
<vikash> hello
<vikash> got it?
<bimberi> dade`: i've checked on packages.debian.org and both eclipse-pde and eclipse-jdt are for "all" not just "i386"
<brenner_> Blizzkid: i usually see peoplelist hetir h/ware specs in here...that might help
<Jack_B> holy crap my comp just lagged for the first time on ubuntu
<brenner_> Blizzkid: also...search the forum while you wait
<bzimage> vikash, i read that the windows boxes can see the linux box?
<vikash> ok
<bimberi> dade`: i wonder why the ubuntu ones are for i386 only, an error perhaps?
<vikash> but only my home folder
<vikash> is accessible
<bzimage> sh*t i'm lagging like h*ll
<Blizzkid> I get "Activating interface ath0" for a long time. After that it says "The interface ath0 is active", but I have no connection to the ap
<bzimage> exit
<vikash> but suppose i have to share other then
<bzimage> brb
<dade`> bimberi: how can we see if ubuntu one are 386 only ?
<nalioth> vikash: it is a security issue to share other things than your homedirectory
<bimberi> dade`: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<vikash> ok but i want to share
<dade`> cool
<vikash> so that other people on my home network can access it
<vikash> actually i want to share folder from my fat32 drive
<dade`> .. i386
<vikash> which i mounted
<dade`> bimberi: so, this is not good. :(
<vikash> nalioth where r u?
<mahangu> how do you untar something?
<vikash> got it?/
<bimberi> dade`: no, but 2 things could be tried...
<dade`> bimberi: tellme
<Qantourisc> where can i find a list of the repository's please ?
<nalioth> Qantourisc: /msg ubotu sources
<bimberi> dade`: 1. download and install the debian packages 2. try downloading the ubuntu i386 packages and attempting to install them anywat
<riddlebox> where do I put my wep key for wireless?
<bimberi> *anyway
<vikash> nalioth can u help me
<dade`> bimberi: install a i386 package on ppc ?
<brenner_> mahangu: tar xf <file>, iirc
<dade`> !@#[] 
<ubotu> dade`: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nalioth> vikash: no i'm sorry i dont run intel machines
<Jack_B> is there a list for all the commands i can enter in this channel ?
<vikash> which one u use
<vikash> mac
<Jack_B> like !faq etc
<bimberi> dade`: i'm working on the theory that it's a packaging error
<nalioth> mahangu: brenner_: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<bimberi> dade`: but maybe 1. is better :)
<nalioth> Jack_B: any IRC howto can help you
<brenner_> nalioth: that's gzipped though
<deFrysk> !tell Jack_B about ubotu
<aftertaf> xvjf then brenner_
<nalioth> brenner_: you mean somebody let gzip off lightly?
<bimberi> Jack_B: /help
<Jack_B> thanks deFrysk
<vikash> can anybody tell me how to share folder from a mounted drive
<dade`> bimberi: i386 and ppc are 2 different packages, not the same binary
<fredforfaen> is there a solution for peeps who want to install things.....backports seems down , any other repos i could use?
<mahangu> files i downloa dand install, where should i put them? i mean untar them to
<brenner> mahangu: what files?
<Jack_B> bimberi, i'm talking about queries for ubotu
<bimberi> dade`: i know that. but the debian packages are for "all" and eclipse _is_ java based
<nalioth> fredforfaen: you ran off yesterday b4 i could point you to the solution
<aftertaf> mahangu:  the tar xvjf|xvzf command does it automatically
<bimberi> Jack_B: yes, sorry
<aftertaf> you can the mv the directory to a new name
<brenner> aftertaf: you're probably right.....
<fredforfaen> nalioth sorry about that
<fredforfaen> so whats the solution nalioth ?
<aftertaf> brenner:  i know little, but i progress and pick things up here and there ;)
<Jack_B> bimberi, no worries
<nalioth> fredforfaen: your answer is here: http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<fredforfaen> nalioth ok thanx
<mahangu> aftertaf, that means it puts in /usr/bin ?
<Qantourisc> sorry i must be missing something the 2.6 kernels do not apear
<nalioth> mahangu: NEVER put anything in /usr/bin. YOU install things into /usr/local/bin
<aftertaf> mahangu:  nope... when you untar a file, it is unpacked where you typed the file....
<fredforfaen> nalioth thanx a million!
<aftertaf> mahangu:  what are you d/l ing anyway.. source code?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: enjoy
<bimberi> dade`: anyway, gtg, good luck :)
<mahangu> aftertaf, i did apt-get instead
<mahangu> for supybot
<aftertaf> mahangu:  if it can be apt-getted, always better to get it that way...
<brenner> Qantourisc: what are you looking for exactly?
<twibbler> ? has anybody had problems with openoffice in Breezy ... I have no help installed which is causing problems ...
<afaik> two questions
<Qantourisc> brenner: a pritty new kernel, and xorg to get some drivers working
<afaik> how do I view a vob file?
<dade`> ubotu: who are you ?
<ubotu> dade`: I think you lost me on that one
<Pickle_Weasel> what's a good MSN client that isn't shoddy and unstable, like aMSN?
<afaik> and how do I use rar to piece together a multifile rar file
<afaik> Pickle_Weasel, gaim
<Pickle_Weasel> anything else? i'd like to keep my AIM and MSN separate =\
<nalioth> afaik: use tar + bzip2
<dade`> ubotu: yes, you told me to speak english ?
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, dade`
<XHK>  I have to run some kind of file, i typed sudo /<directory>/ but it says there is no such command as sudo: /<directory>/. If i type the directory without sudo, it says i have no permissions :S
<afaik> nalioth, how the fuck do I use tar + bzip2 to extract a multifile rar file?
<brenner> Qantourisc: xorg would be xserver-xorg iirc, kernels would be linux-image*....apt-cache search or use synaptic once you've got your repos up.
<dade`> stfu
<nalioth> afaik: language please
<Qantourisc> brenner: going to copy over the example reposity now
<brenner> you wouldn't....
<XHK>  I have to run some kind of file, i typed sudo /<directory>/ but it says there is no such command as sudo: /<directory>/. If i type the directory without sudo, it says i have no permissions :S How can i run it then?
<brenner> ubotu: tell dade` about ubotu
<afaik> I just ran rar x first_file.rar
<nalioth> afaik: if you have unrar-nonfree installed you start at part1.rar or .rar and it'll open
<brenner> dade`: :)
<nalioth> afaik: that should do it, too
<dade`> i know
<DanglyBits> is kde 3.5 beta available for ubuntu amd64?
<dade`> but it screamed at me with no reason before
<dade`> so that bot sucks
<dade`> ahah
<XHK>  I have to run some kind of file, i typed sudo /<directory>/ but it says there is no such command as sudo: /<directory>/. If i type the directory without sudo, it says i have no permissions :S How can i run it then?
<Jack_B> what does the multiverse, universe and restricted after the repositories indicate?
<brenner> XHK: usually means you typed a nonexistent directory...what's the exact command you used?
<thrthr> ;p
<brenner> non-existing even
<nerp\a\> XHK, yeah, what brenner said
<jibo> ciao
<XHK> but that directory does ecist
<afaik> there's another repository
<afaik> rarely mentioned, and even hated by most
<brenner> dade`: yeah....the responses have been critisisced before
<brenner> :)
<XHK> I go try more then...
<afaik> warez repository
<nalioth> XHK: you dont execute directories, anyway
<afaik> apt-get install vmware
<afaik> apt-get install cxoffice
<Qantourisc> ok i found the example sources.list :p
<afaik> etc
<Jack_B> what does the multiverse, universe and restricted after the repositories mean?
<nalioth> Jack_B: their legal standing
<atha> Jack_B: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components
<Jack_B> nalioth, can you elaborate further?
<nalioth> Jack_B: see the link above
<havoc> Jack_B: I believe the restricted are the "non-free" packages
<Jack_B> ahh ok cool
<afaik> it means packages that are from the universe, packages that are from the multiverse (other dimensions) and restricted (warez)
<fredforfaen> nalioth that gave me newer software to :)
<nalioth> fredforfaen: imagine that
<afaik> don't use the restricted repos unless you want to get arrested
<aftertaf> hehe
<cat> lol
<DanglyBits> is kde 3.5 beta available for ubuntu amd64?
<deFrysk> no
<aftertaf> DanglyBits:  nope.
<nalioth> DanglyBits: better to ask in #kubuntu
<cat> nope
<DanglyBits> thnk
<brownie17> what is the command for file foller?
<cat> brownie17: ?
<cat> file foller?
<brownie17> like howwould i run it form terminal?
<brownie17> the archive manager
<atha> you mean file-roller ?
<cat> brownie17: file-roller?
<brownie17> oh ok
<deFrysk> brownie17, just rightklick a package in nautilus and select extract
<lorenzod> file-roller, perhaps?
<brownie17> deFrysk, i need sudo to do i though
<deFrysk> brownie17, sudo to extract ?
<deFrysk> why ?
<cat> deFrysk: extract what?
<cat> !doc
<ubotu> I guess doc is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<deFrysk> cat that too ;p
<cat> yeah
<cat> i love reading that's the thing
<nerp> !karma seveas
<ubotu> seveas has neutral karma
<cat> seveas is really good with linux
<rejden> i was thinkin, is there any possibility that developers will add Ad-Hoc feature in Gnome Network Connection and also durring instalation?
<Qantourisc> what happens if a pacackage is in more then one repository ?
<cat> Qantourisc: nothing
<Chousuke> the newest one is installed.
<Qantourisc> hmm odd
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, conflicts lock ups an broken installs
<Chousuke> unless you use apt-pinning
<rejden> Chousuke, newest stable right?
<Chousuke> rejden: stable?
<Qantourisc> still missing 2.6 kernels after adding the hole list found here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<hhurtta> is Colony some new codename for latest Ubuntu release?
<Chousuke> It'll just look at the version number and install the newest.
<rejden> Chousuke, yes stable version of package
<nalioth> Qantourisc: you'll only find the 2.6 kernels in breezy
<piterr> hi
<Qantourisc> aaaa
<piterr> somebody can join to #help,0 ? I can't
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Chousuke> rejden: Apt doesn't distinguish between stable and unstable.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nerp> i'll brb, gotta restart x
<rejden> Chousuke, ok, i'm BSD guy ;)
<Chousuke> Unless you use apt-pinning.
<Qantourisc>                          5.10 (Breezy Badger) Preview Release ?
<Chousuke> which is an advanced technique
<Qantourisc> you mean i must install 5.1 then ?
<Chousuke> No-one's forcing you.
<deFrysk> 5.10 or 5.04
<Chousuke> Warty is still usable too, you know.
<Qantourisc> so how do i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.1
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, read the topic
* Qantourisc suddenly find gentoo less confusing :p
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, there is a link there
<Skid> hm, in screen can I have like two terminals joined as one (note: NOT multisession screen)
<Qantourisc> okies
<hhurtta> command is /topic, if you're using irssi
<shekhar> can someone help me with bluetooth manager in breezy?
<atha> second link in /topic
<Skid> as in irssi at the top, and then *shrug* top in the bottom ?
<ccooke-work> Skid: what exactly do you mean?
<Skid> Im sure i saw a screen shot
<Skid> erm, do you use irssi ccooke-work ?
<ccooke-work> Skid: ah, right.
<ccooke-work> yes, I do.
<Skid> if you have a "split" window.. similar to that in screen
<Qantourisc> WARNING: BACK UP EVERYTHING YOU DON'T WANT TO LOSE BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS!    <= sounds serieus :p
<ccooke-work> You want a split screen.
<Skid> split window contains irssi completely (aka notices split window), bottom other
<ccooke-work> this is possible
<piterr> by plp #ubuntu,0 ruls
<Skid> hmm, google returns all but what im after
<ccooke-work> Skid: Ctrl-a S
<Skid> can't find it in man page
<Chousuke> Qantourisc: It's safer than upgrading gentoo
<Skid> oki lets see
<deFrysk> Chousuke, hehe
<Qantourisc> Chousuke: i find upgrading gentoo VERRY safe
<deFrysk> how true
<Chousuke> Qantourisc: It's still less safe than upgrading Ubuntu
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, why are you on ubuntu then ?
<ccooke-work> Skid: Ctrl-a <tab> to switch between them
<ccooke-work> Skid: Ctrl-a K to kill one.
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: because someone else wan't to use it :p
<Chousuke> Especially if you're upgrading to unstable gentoo :P
<Skid> hmm
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, ahh :)
<Chousuke> and hmm
<Skid> doesn't seem to be working
<Skid> ctrl-a+s ?
<nerp> I liked emerge world
<Chousuke> are you running hoary already?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, smart sombody else that is :)
<ccooke-work> no, wait. Not ctrl-a K.
<Chousuke> you don't need a CD if you are.
<dmacdonald111> hi again. I seem to have stumbled upon a problem. With mepis (which I am using now) my wireless network is not only recognised, but set up correctly. However, I have been trying to set it up in ubuntu, but it does not even recognise the wireless lan. I have searched the internet, but unable to find any help on the wireless lan that I have. Has anyone managed to do this?
<Skid> ahh
<Skid> case sensitive
<Chousuke> just edit a couple lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: all depends on what you wat from your linux, in my case it's gentoo :p
<ccooke-work> Skid: YES.
<ccooke-work> oop.
<Skid> nice htanks
<Skid> ;P
<Skid> thanks even
<Skid> hehe
<nalioth> dmacdonald111: why are you not in #mepis?
<ccooke-work> Skid: it's Ctrl-a X to kill the current region.
<nerp> nalioth, because he's trying to fix a ubuntu problem
<Skid> hmm
<dmacdonald111> because I want ubuntu working and to get away from mepis.
<ccooke-work> okay?
<Skid> how do you fork anothe rprocess in the othe rscsreen then?
<Skid> I can't seem to do anything in it ;)
<nerp> ccooke-work, may I pm?
<nalioth> dmacdonald111: can you copy the network settings from mepis?
<deFrysk> !wireless
<ubotu> I guess wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Skid> hm, that's cool
<ccooke-work> nerp: sure.
<dmacdonald111> nalioth: I have tried, but it doesn't even pick up the wireless lan at all. I have all the settings and information.
<ccooke-work> Skid: just use the standard screen stuff
<shekhar> help
<ccooke-work> Skid: ctrl-a <number> to change to another screen window, or ctrl-a : exec bash, say, to run a shell
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: gentoo is like an ongoing work, there are no "mayor" upgrades :p
<deFrysk> shekhar, good question
<ccooke-work> or Ctrl-a c inside a region to open a new shell, rather
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, I know , its a boring compile list
<cat> shekhar: ask
<shekhar> deFrysk:  it helps to ask first to get someone's attention :) -- i have a question about logout in gnome
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: who said you had to look at while it's compiling :p
<cat> what about it
<cat> ?
<Skid> ccooke-work: thank you :)
<deFrysk> shekhar, here we just ask
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: you silly :p
<Skid> just found it at botto of manpage, I overlooked it last itme
<dmacdonald111> I have the broadcom4306 set up as eth0. Is this the wireless lan? I currently use it as wlan0
<cat> Skid: where?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, it slows down my pc ;p
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: hell i'm recompiling my entire system as we speak :p
<shekhar> deFrysk:  when i want to restart or shut down, most of the time it just saves my session and doesn't restart or shut down
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: that's why you have "nice" :p
<Skid> cat: it's like c-a
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, better yours slow then mine ;p
<Skid> where c = the control character, I assume
<cat> Skid: give me the link
<Skid> cat: I'm reading the man page
<efemer> salut
<Skid> (man screen)
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: sec, merging config files
<cat> oh
<cat> man
<Ronaldinho> hi everyone
<efemer> je voulais savoir si le logiciel graveman gere les rippage mp3 wave pour graver un cd audio ?
<ccooke-work> screen is surely one of the mostuselful and mind-bogglingly insane programs ever to be written.
<Kira> A silly question: How does Canonical Ltd. make money?
<Skid> ccooke-work: indeed
<Skid> I also like xmove
<IcE-bOy> hji
<IcE-bOy> hi
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, </distrowar>
<Skid> that's really funky :)
<nalioth> efemer: in #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<IcE-bOy> how can i use my own DSDT table (.aml file) with a intramfs kernel ?
<stucel> hi i install ubuntu on my ancient machine, it says some packages faild to install and now it cannot start X server, how to configure X server ?
<nerp> ccooke-work, did you recieve my pm?
<nalioth> Kira: it's owner is a bazillionaire
<efemer> ok thanks =) nalioth
<ccooke-work> nerp: ... I replied...
<Skid> what'd be cool, is that if you could resize the windows, and stuff
<Ronaldinho> any of you know the "new repositories" where I can fin Java and w32codecs and the rest missing?
<Kira> efemer would like to know if the graveman software manages mp3 wave ripping for cd audio burning.
<nerp> ccooke-work, I never got any reply..
<ccooke-work> how odd.
<nerp> yeah, no kidding
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i'm not going to go into a distrowar :p
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, yes you are! ;p
<ccooke-work> that's odd.
<efemer> Kira: you speak usualy french ?
<nerp> yeh, no kidding
<nerp> ccooke-work, try /notice
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<ccooke-work> it says private messages from unregistered users are blocked. Could have sworn I was registered
<Kira> efemer: I live in Quebec. :)
<efemer> ok
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: quess i got caried away then, but this is my opnion on ALL distro wars: it's because A likes this or doesn't care about B that makes distro X better for him or her.
<ccooke-work> I mean, I wouldn't be here otherwise...
<nerp> ccooke-work, ahh.. maybe not ccooke-work but just ccooke is
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: this difference for evry person, and sistuation, thus it's and endless debate
<Ronaldinho> any of you know the "new repositories" where I can fin Java and w32codecs and the rest missing?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, ^5
<ccooke-work> doh.
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: bit like taste :)
<ccooke> you have a good point
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, for sure
<Ronaldinho> guys?
<Ronaldinho> please
<Ronaldinho> any of you know the "new repositories" where I can fin Java and w32codecs and the rest missing?
<brenner> Ronaldinho: i've heard w32codecs has been removed
<deFrysk> Ronaldinho, patience please please....
<Ronaldinho> ssory
<nalioth> Ronaldinho: breezy or hoary?
<stucel> hi i install ubuntu on my ancient machine, it says some packages faild to install and now it cannot start X server, how to configure X server ?
<Ronaldinho> hoary
<afaik> Ronaldinho, the java package probably uses the GNU classpath crap
<nalioth> Ronaldinho: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<nerp> stucel, dpkg-configure
<brenner> stucel: did the install stuff up in any way?
<Qantourisc> stucel: <your terminal editor here> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stucel> thx nerp
<afaik> Ronaldinho, you are better off getting java from sun and installing it
<nalioth> brenner: want to learn something?
<deFrysk> Ronaldinho, its very simple to make a dej for java
<Qantourisc> stucel: or xorg-config or xorgcfg
<deFrysk> deb*
<stucel> thx everybody
<Ronaldinho> with alien?
<Ronaldinho> right
<deFrysk> no
<stucel> im sorry brenner, im noob
<deFrysk> Ronaldinho, with java package
<nalioth> Ronaldinho: the debs i pointed you to were created by an ubuntu developer for ubuntu
<deFrysk> java-pakage that is
<nalioth> deFrysk: afaik brenner see my prior post
<deFrysk> java-package that is darn spelling
<Qantourisc> nerp: what is this dpkg-configure thing ? and automates system configurer ?
<stucel> how to start the X server ?
<afaik> but java-package uses the GNU classpath
<Ronaldinho> cool guys
<Qantourisc> stucel: startx, or restart the euu xgml or something
<brenner> nalioth: so they _have_ been removed?
<Ronaldinho> thanx for the help
<ccooke> afaik: it works fine with the Sun JRE
<nerp> Qantourisc, yeah something like that, it's an original debian tool to set up certain progs / apps that may need to be customised rather than just doing a generic install
<afaik> ccooke, I have ran into a lot of problems with the GNU classpath
<ccooke> afaik: I use it to play Go, so it's about my most important application
<ulisse> is there safe a way to run fsck on a running os? on mounted partitions, I mean..
<Qantourisc> stucel: normally there is a procces running on screen0 (aka f7) that keeps the X alive
<ccooke> afaik: the java-package sun java debs are working fine
<deFrysk> yes they work great
<nalioth> brenner: yes for legal reasons
<stucel> i tink the problem is, the X server failed to install
<afaik> I use it to run JEdit, ArgoUML, and a ton of j2ee stuff
<Qantourisc> stucel: so you can eiter restart that procces or run startx (single launch of X)
<brenner> nalioth: if so, won't that guy/girl be liable for prosecution?
<nalioth> brenner: got a pencil or a bookmark tool?
<brenner> nalioth: heh. haven't been online recently.....shoot
<nalioth> brenner: want the URLs so you can send seveas to jail?
<nalioth> brenner: seveas wrote them and was hosting them
<Qantourisc> howlong does .... euuu upgrade to breeze take ?
<Qantourisc> :p
<nalioth> brenner: these are for hoary http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, 600 meg + installing
<nalioth> brenner: and these are for breezy http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<ompaul> ulisse, no
<nalioth> brenner: now you can be helpful
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, so depends on your bandwith and proc speed
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: arg and i download the 5.04 yust yesterday :p should have downloaded the 5.1 :D
<ulisse> ompaul, and is there a way to ceck a disk w/o too much complicated instructions?
<concept10> Today's breezy update includes 99 updates :)
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, you should but upgrade is seemless so should work fine
<ompaul> ulisse, if you want to reboot the machine I can give you a one liner
<ulisse> ompaul, I discovered that my GF, at work, always used the reset button to switch OS...
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i'm upgrading now :p
<deFrysk> concept10, due to modules of xorg
<manuk> Can anyone help me with ps2 mouse configuration on laptop?
<brenner> nalioth: of course i don't want to send him to jail...i was just curious
<ulisse> ompaul, shoot the line
<ompaul> ulisse, sudo shutdown -F now
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i'll use this time to explore gnome (i'm an ion user) :)
<nalioth> brenner: send the new users to those links, they are java j2re and sdk and w32codecs for hoary and breezy
<ompaul> ulisse, when you reboot the box it will check alll partitions
<renjii> how do i use ./configure switches while using apt-get?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, make sure to read the upgradenotes , /topic
<nalioth> renjii: you dont
<renjii> do'h
<ccooke> Qantourisc: what's ion like?
<ompaul> ulisse, and remove the other os :-)
<brenner> nalioth: will do
<ccooke> always meant to try it
<ompaul> ulisse, stops them problems
<Qantourisc> ccooke: as in: when using it, or as in "how does it look" ?
<renjii> so, thta means, i'll have to donwload source and compile if i want custom options?
<ccooke> Qantourisc: when using it.
<nalioth> renjii: correct
<concept10> deFrysk, have you done the update yet?  if so, any problems?
<ulisse> ompaul, I wish remove the oter US (un-operating system...), but I can't, she need it for work...
<nalioth> renjii: ubotu has msg'd you
<renjii> nalioth - thanks
<ulisse> ompaul, but I've made a nice job, she loves Ubuntu and hates "the other"...
<deFrysk> concept10, no probs here ,ugraded a few weeks ago
<Qantourisc> ccooke: it's a wm that splits your screen into pieces, and in each piece you can put a window, you can recut screen areas and merge: http://qantourisc.afraid.org:8080/About%20Me/ion3.png
<ompaul> ulisse, so teach her to use shootdown - R now
<brownie17> i upgraded from limewire to limewire pro, and now when i click x it shutsdown limewire, instead of minimizing it to system stray
<IcE-bOy> where can i find the .config file that use ubuntu kernel ?
<ccooke> Qantourisc: yeah, I've seen it. Just never got around to trying it.
<ccooke> Qantourisc: anyway. it's off-topic.
<ulisse> ompaul, I'v done it right now! ;)
<ompaul> ulisse, sudo shootdown -R now   <reboot
<deFrysk> brownie17, check the settings of limewire
<Qantourisc> ccooke: :p
<brownie17> ulisse, what is shootdown -r?
<ccooke> Qantourisc: I should know better than to indluge my curiosity all the time...
<ulisse> brownie17, I think a typo...
<nalioth> brownie17: it's a misspelling
<brownie17> deFrysk, are you familiar with it? there doesn't seem to be a setting
<deFrysk> shutdown -r now is reboot
<ompaul> brownie17, -r actuall reboot
<brownie17> ulisse, nalioth ok. just trying to learn something
<ompaul> -R was wrong
<nalioth> brownie17: not all of us have english as our first language
<brownie17> runlevel 6!
<Qantourisc> ccooke: :p
<brownie17> nalioth, sorry!
<brownie17> nalioth, my apologies kind sir, and i know how frsutrating it is to try to converse wiht someone whom you cannot fully understan,d or be understood by
* ompaul ponders a recursive shutdown 
<sviestainis> hi, what does "can't read super block" mean?
<Qantourisc> sviestainis: if i'm correct: your in trouble :p let's hope i'm rong
<ompaul> sviestainis, it means you need to run fsck -y
<shekhar> can someone help me with bluetooth manager?
<brownie17> ompaul, the ah "distro-upgrade" option (is that correct), will that upgrade me to breezy?
<nxv__> which packages are the x headers / dev files?
<nalioth> brownie17: with an edited sources.list, yes
<nalioth> nxv__: xlibs-dev and xlibs-static-dev
<nxv__> nalioth: thx
<spayne> shekhar: what's up with gnome-bluetooth?
<brownie17> nalioth, hm.. will that give me the option in grub boot, like whne updating kernel, between booting hoary and breezy?
<ompaul> sviestainis, a file system has several superblocks, they are lists of the locations of what inodes are in use (addresses of files) and the one that your machine wants to use is not in sync with the others so it wants to check the filesystem, this is done with the fsck command
<nalioth_zZz> brownie17: no. it will upgrade your hoary
<Qantourisc> hmm i thouged running this in X wasn't a good idea
<ompaul> !tell brownie17 about breezy
<brownie17> nalioth_zZz, is there a way to dual boot without partitioning?
<FhaeTon> Ok so Ubuntuisthemostpopular
<Mose`> zdarowa
<brownie17> ompaul, danke-schern
<FhaeTon> ja
<FhaeTon> ja
<ompaul> brownie17, don't complain if it falls over, it is development, so it is not finished
<FhaeTon> vas ist los ?
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> de is, like, totally, #ubuntu-de bitte.
<funkyHat> how easy is it to get ubuntu connected to AOL internet?
<FhaeTon> wo ist de banhoff?
<brownie17> ompaul, im not upgrading yet. um... one more. when i click links in X-Chat, it goes to konqueror. but firefox is my default. how do i make X-Chat open firefox for links?
<brenner> brownie17: set firefox as default broswer i would think
<brownie17> brenner, it is allready ^^^
<concept10> brownie17, are you using kde?
* funkyHat has always had cable inernet, but my friend wants to switch over to linux
<sviestainis> well, thanks for explaining. That message "can't read superblock" was displayed, when i tried to mount my usb flash storage. does it mean, that my usb device is screwed?
<brownie17> concept10, i have kubuntu-desktop installed, but i am using gnome currently
<chrissturm> does anyone here know if its possible to install windows xp on hda6 (i need a windows partition and i wonder if i can just shrink hda5 and install windows on the free space)
<concept10> brownie17, goto System > Prefs > Preffered Applications
<brownie17> FhaeTon, /join #ubuntu-de
<deFrysk> chrissturm, yes but your grub will be gone
<FhaeTon> ok
<FhaeTon> where is it
<brownie17> concept10, it says firefox
<chrissturm> deFrysk, but i can just boot with a ubuntu boot cd and resore it, right?
<concept10> brownie17, right-clink on the link, and then use run new mozilla firefox
<brownie17> FhaeTon, what do you mean where is it. just type "/join #ubuntu-de" for german support
<FhaeTon> where network
<brenner> FhaeTon: irc.freenode.net
<deFrysk> chrissturm, in the wiki its explained somewhere ,I dont use windows so not sure howto fix it
<hutgyrr> ive just used tar c DISK1 >archive1.bz2 to make the DISK1 folder into an archive from the command line but its the exact same size, its hasn't compressed it at all
<brownie17> concept10, that works :) but it takes longer :(
<brenner> FhaeTon: just type the command brownie17 gave you directly into here
<FhaeTon> ok
<IcE-bOy> where can i find the .config file that use ubuntu kernel ?
<brenner> brownie17: you doing ctrl-clicks?
<hutgyrr> is there another flag i need to specify to compress it?
<atha> hutgyrr: use j flag with tar to use bzip2 compression
<hutgyrr> what would be the best compression to use. I want to be able to open it on macs and pcs also
<brownie17> brenner, no
<joel__> what media players does ubuntu support?
<FhaeTon> I know german but I don't want to speak it man
<brenner> brownie17: try it on a link and see what happens
<brenner> joel__: /msg ubotu player
<brownie17> what is NFS?
<brenner> *players
<brownie17> brenner, nothing
<joel__> can I find that on the ubuntu page?
<brenner> joel__: that's not even a definitive list
<ompaul> brownie17,  network file system
<joel__> what?
<brenner> joel__: find what?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: guess what :D update failed :D
<joel__> the obotu player
<ompaul> brownie17,  some people say 'no fine* security'
<andril> hello all again :)
<brenner> joel__: no, nvm...here:
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, how ?
<brenner> !players
<ubotu> well, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i think because X was still running
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, not possible
<deFrysk> qa do apt-get -f install
<deFrysk> Qantourisc,
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i'll tell you when it fails again
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, do apt-get -f install
<eruin> should /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/  contain anything?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i'm already foing apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<andril> and update on any time tble on when Breezy will be final?
<brenner> eruin: _i've_ got stuff in there....
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, if it fails again do apt-get -f install and then again dist-upgrade
<brownie17> andril, oct 13th
<deFrysk> not friday
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: ok i will :p
<hutgyrr> whats the difference between a tar and a tarball
<eruin> brenner, yeah, I notice most others do too, but not here for some obscure reason
<andril> brownie17: thanks I can't wait
<brenner> gettin' close :)
<brownie17> hutgyrr, none, they are one and the same. i think
<andril> brenner: thanks
<eruin> and I'm thinking that has something to do with my laptop powering down due to overheat all the time ;P
<brownie17> andril, same
<brenner> andril: not sure what for...but you're welcome. :D
<JustinHH> a program dowsn't respond. how can i close it?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i yust hope after i done all this, i can get sounds and vga to work
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, make sure to apt-get update if it fails again couse the repos are updated regurarly
<JustinHH> (without restarting the cmputer :P)
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: doing that as we speak
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, ;)
<stelvit> Hello to all
<JustinHH> !pingme
<ubotu> JustinHH: Are you on ritalin?
<gcm> hello
<deFrysk> hello
<Jack_B> hello
<brenner> JustinHH: easy way is to use system monitor
<JustinHH> a program dowsn't respond. how can i terminate the program without restarting the pc?
<gcm> do you speak freanch
<deFrysk> JustinHH, killall <prog>
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<syntaxx> i just wanna know if in debian sarge have a autoconfiguration for networking just like ubuntu?
<ompaul> syntaxman, that would be a debian question
<deFrysk> syntaxx, I guess it does it even better
<deFrysk> in ubuntu that is ;p
<syntaxx> ompaul: i join debian and yet they said i might get a better question here in ubuntu =/
<ompaul> syntaxx guess you gota do both then :)
<brenner> syntaxx: why not try out a livecd?
<ompaul> syntaxx, i take it you are talking about the gui for it
<Qantourisc> i'm going to game some :p
<Qantourisc> i need it atm :)
<Qantourisc> o and thank you all
<icewt> anyone happen to know where could i get a version of skype that works with hoary?
<kemik> skype.com
<icewt> kemik, the latest version doesn't work
<fester> geee.. upgrded, anew kernel auto install and now nvidia and wireless modules no ;lonhger work
<icewt> kemik, unmet dependencies. older version used to work
<fester> brilliant !
<ompaul> icewt, if you want I can dcc it to you
<kemik> icewt:  ah :/ cant apt-get the deps' ?
<icewt> ompaul, that would be nice
* ompaul looks in his archives
<syntaxx> ompaul: but do u think there is?
<killian> hmm i'm back
<killian> i'm qantourisc
<icewt> kemik, well, i don't know where to get the old ones
<ompaul> syntaxx in debian no, I think you have tools but they are not as good by a long chalk
<killian> even apt-install fails
<syntaxx> ompaul: ic thanks
<joel__> How do I install xmms 1.2.1?
<icewt> kemik, ah, i understood you wrong. well, i think the latest version wuold work with breezy, but hoary seems to have too old version of libqt3c102-mt
<ompaul> icewt, it is 6.52megs in size :(
<bzimage> killian, Qantourisc: why twice?
<kemik> icewt:  ok.. hmm. well try to get an old one and use that until breezy is stable
<bzimage> (user)
<Jack_B> ubuntu is lagging like shit, is there a way i can kill some unused processes
* Ichanz quit
<killian> bzimage: duno, windows habbit i quess :D
<icewt> kemik, that's what i'm trying to do, ompaul is just sending me the old one :)
<fester> open "top" and look at the porocesses running
* bzimage kick one of the two connections
<deFrysk> joel__, sudo apt-get install xmms
<kemik> icewt:   skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb i got that one , can publish it on www
<d2dchat> what is the package name for Gnome Terminal?
<kemik> icewt:  oh, ok.. nvm then =)
<fester> Jack_B - open a console and type top
<deFrysk> d2dchat, gnome-terminal
<ompaul> joel__, Installed: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 its in main
<d2dchat> deFrysk, thanks:)
<ompaul> joel__, so use synaptic or apt-get to get it
<joel__> defrysk__, thanks it installed
<Jack_B> ok fester
<killian> dependecie failes
<d2dchat> why is Terminal not appearing in my Applications menu when it says it is installed
<killian> deFrysk: depenecy issues
<d2dchat> Terminal disappeared when i went from hoary to breezy and back to hoary
<kemik> d2dchat:  applications->system tools -> terminal ? noe?
<d2dchat> nope, no terminal no root terminal
<deFrysk> killian, post your sources.list in pastebin
<kemik> ouch
<Jack_B> holy crap i only got 128mb of ram and 100 mb is used already and i only got xchat and terminal open
<d2dchat> yea, it hurts:(
<d2dchat> i can use "console" though
<d2dchat> or
<d2dchat> Konsole rather
<fester> Hi all, Ubuntu auto updated itself and installed a new kernel. Now my wireless and nvidia don't work with new kernel. How do i get the modules "yupgraded" to the newer version ?
<killian> deFrysk: that file is now changed to the standard breezy
<kemik> Jack_B:  what cpu you got? 128mb of ram isnt much
<brenner> Jack_B: you running gnome?
<killian> deFrysk: maybe i need to resync ?
<bzimage> Jack_B, first of all.. linux reserves memory infront
<deFrysk> killian, I want to see it anyway ;p
<kemik> Jack_B:  i'd recommend XFCE or IceWM for such an undersized system
<killian> deFrysk: :D
<Jack_B> im running gnome
<Jack_B> i got a p3 733
<fester> yJack_B - IGNORE memory usred in TOP - it includes cache memory
<killian> deFrysk: pritty hard trough console ....
<kemik> Jack_B:  256mb of memory would be a good upgrade (and 256mb is dirtcheap... )
<Jack_B> yeh kemik
<brenner> Jack_B: yeah....the two recommended DEs might be better for your specs
<killian> deFrysk: i'll msg youy
<deFrysk> oke
<fester> How do I ugrade my modules to a newer version kernel ?
<d2dchat> heh i found terminal
<JustinHH> bv
<d2dchat> it was under accessories?
<d2dchat> lol
<JustinHH> :D
<d2dchat> but no root terminal
<Dintuit> hello
<kemik> d2dchat:  well "sudo -i" in a terminal and there you go
<brenner> heh...OT: does RAM help with HDD access?  this lappy only has a 4200RPM...bootup and other things seem quite slow....i'm not sure if it's the HDD or my measly 256Mb of RAM that's the problem...
<killian> deFrysk: if evrything went right, i should have messaged you my sources.list
<d2dchat> kemik, ty:)
<kemik> brenner:  well. yes and no
<fester> 256mb of RAM ? lol ...
<roman> no
<kemik> brenner:  it will allow your system to load less often from HDD, but it wont speed up HDD access
<Dintuit> glxgears does'nt run on my ubuntu
<brownie17> i have 700mg of ram :)
<brenner> fester: i know...i'm upgrading this weekend though. :)
<Dintuit> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Dintuit> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<funkyHat> are the admin and lib sections on the ubuntu installer CD?
<brenner> kemik: but general application loading etc. whould be faster?
<JustinHH> is a dvb card refer also to a tv-tuner?
<kemik> brenner:  well, not while it access the HD, but once it's loaded in mem it wont have to load as often
<bob832> fester:  kind of new to the linux but from what i have read, i think you have to reinstall the modules . . .someone please correct me if i am wrong
<hutgyrr> is there anyway to see a progress status on the making of a tarball from the command line?
<kemik> (load as often from HDD, and that will be a nice speedup... )
<brenner> kemik: righto..thanks for the info
<deFrysk> killian, optherwise put it in #flood
<brenner> hutgyrr: use verbose mode
<Dintuit> i seems i have all the libs i can think of and i have no broken dependencies: "i think" so? this is in breezy buy the way nvidia 420 GO
<fester> thx bob832. I guessed Ubuntu would have done this for me. Seems pretty dumb t9o install a new kernel, makje it default and then have no wireless or X connection
<kemik> fester:  im not really sure, but maybe 'insmod module' would load it
<icewt> ompaul, ah, it finished. thank you very much :)
<bob832> true
<kemik> fester:  i'd try "insmod"
<fester> I suppose i could force it but... bugger it.. I'll stay at the old kernel.. it nworks..
<Dintuit> laptops rule! :0
<fester> Ok, I'll reboot to old kernel and retry.. think it would be automatic... grumble...
<kemik> fester:  why not try insmod ? it will load modules into the current kernel
<kemik> or modprobe
<fester> OK, I'll try them.. I know the nvidia module name :-) but not sure of the wireless card. there are 4 I think. Probelm is.. will I need to do this every time I boot ?
<ompaul> Icewt np
<bob832> fester:  sorry, couldn't tell ya
<infinito_away> does anyone know a client for msn messenger with video/audio support?
<killian> infinito: wine :p (half kidding)
<kemik> infinito:  i heard "amsn" might have it.. but im not sure
<infinito> kemik: i tried ams cvs version and doesnt work ok
<ompaul> icewt, you will need a kdelib to make that work (thanks to skype building it the way they did)
<Mpmc> when is the new version of ubuntu out?
<ompaul> 13 oct
<icewt> ompaul, yes. i had that version, but then i removed it, and after a while wanted to install skype back, but the latest version wouldn't install anymore.
<ompaul> ahh
<JustinHH> i can play mp3-files with music player but i can't play them with xmms! why?
<Mpmc> you need the plugub for it
<avalost> JustinHH, have the correct driver selected?
<JustinHH> i can play mp3-files with music player(rhytmboxn't play them with xmms! why?
<Mpmc> plgin
<smott> after i edit grub's menu.lst, am i expected to run any command to update grub or will it just work?
<Mpmc> JustinHH: You need to download a plugin
<JustinHH> aham
<cyberixae> Is there graphwiz for Ubuntu?
<Mpmc> !info ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> !tell JustinHH about mp3
<cyberixae> Or maybe a better alternative?
<JustinHH> i know about the restricted formats
<Mpmc> JustinHH: I play MP3's fine on XMMS
<slept> Is anyone familliar with openoffice, I need to know how to do a "linear fit" for some Points in a Diagramm, but I can't find it. I know this is of topic but I'm in a hurry to get the protocol done. So please msg me if you know how to do that
<JustinHH> but how can i cat a plugin for xmms
<JustinHH> it doesnt apear in the plugin area from xmms
<deFrysk> xmms-mad JustinHH
<deFrysk> intall that
<bob832> last night, i successfully changed the volumn control up by the clock to change the PCM volume, however, my volume keys on the keyboard still change master - is there a way to change the keys too?
<JustinHH> ok
<JustinHH> i have installed xmms-mad but xmms still stops responding
<deFrysk> JustinHH, restart xmms
<killian> how do i resolve depencie errors ?
<boxedman> Hi all
<atha> JustinHH: have you tried different output plugins?
<deFrysk> killian, by having the proper repositories
<boxedman> I was wondering, can ubuntu be installed from the liveCD?
<JustinHH> no
<boxedman> ah, ok
<deFrysk> JustinHH, what are you trying to play ?
<JustinHH> its working
<mahangu`afk> how can i kill a dir and all the file sin it?
<killian> deFrysk: well they are right remember ...
<JustinHH> it was the output plugin
<deFrysk> JustinHH, thats what I thought ;)
<deFrysk> esd for gnome
<atha> I think I had the same problem earlier - xmms just froze
<deFrysk> arts for kde
<deFrysk> killian, prove it and put them in #flood
<deFrysk> killian, still havent seen them
<killian> deFrysk: ow
<killian> deFrysk: aa you mean, i see nothing, as in no text :D
<deFrysk> killian, exactly
<deFrysk> killian, I want your sources.list ;p
<JustinHH> is there any programs and drivers for my tv-tuner?
<killian> deFrysk: i thouged you meant, i see no problems :D
<fredforfaen> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<deFrysk> killian, I see nothing :D
<killian> deFrysk: i did /exec cat /etc/apt/sources.list, what did i do rogn ?
<deFrysk> killian, nothing, but I dont see them
<deFrysk> killian, go to #flood and I'll show you mine to compare ok ?
<killian> deFrysk: id rather learn how to use exec :D
<deFrysk> killian, practice in #flood
<JustinHH> is there any programs and drivers avaialble for my tv-tuner?
<killian> deFrysk: :D
<mahangu`afk> how can i kill a dir and all the file sin it?
<avalost> hmm, anyone know of e17 packages for breezy?
<kemik> mahangu`afk:  rm -rf dir
<kemik> mahangu`afk:  rm -rf DIRNAME
<JustinHH> deFrysk, :  is there any programs and drivers avaialble for my tv-tuner?
<fredforfaen> if i upgrade to breezu via apt will it install a new kernel?
<fredforfaen> *breezy
<cat> fredforfaen: well if you want
<atha> yes
<DarkOrigin> When I'm doing 'fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin' (official file downloaded from java.sun.com) in order to create a .deb package for it it loads some plugins, but then tells me that none of those match what I'm trying to do.. Can someone tell me how I can install java SDK 1.5 then?
<Balu> hello everyone
<JustinHH> hey balu
<fredforfaen> what about my nvidia driver , will that be affected?
<DarkOrigin> Should I just copy it somewhere and change the PATH variable ?
<kemik> !tell DarkOrigin about java
<cat> fredforfaen: not really
<cat> DarkOrigin: did u do chmod a+x bin.?
<DarkOrigin> ye
<fredforfaen> cat so x should work with nvidia even after upgrade then.....
<DarkOrigin> thanks kemik, I'll test the link.
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  see pm
<cat> yes it should fredforfaen
<Balu> I'm fiddling around with my cd-burner for a while now, but cdrecord won't recognize it as a burner :(
<cat> fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<DarkOrigin> pm? From the bot, or from you? Because I can only see one from the bot..
<cat> did u do that DarkOrigin ?
<Balu> It lists "Supported modes: " (empty)
<Balu> any idea?
<fredforfaen> what about the kernel i want a new kernel but then i have to install the nvidia driver one more time , dont i?
<DarkOrigin> cat: no, it's the jdk , not the jre.
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> avalost: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cat> bla
<joel__> how do I get mpg files to play? Is there a certain program I need?
<avalost> ubotu, e17 is the next generation enlightenment www.enlightenment.org or www.rasterman.com
<ubotu> okay, avalost
<DarkOrigin> 'fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin' <-- that was what I did
<DarkOrigin> after setting it a+x of course.
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> from memory, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com
<cat> ok and u got an error?
<Pickle_Weasel> !tell joel__  about w32codecs
<slept> joel__, codecs and a player
<Balu> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Balu
<joel__> Can you tell me where to get those codecs?
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, you dont need to set it +x if you use make-jpkg
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  the one from bot
<DarkOrigin> cat: I got the error that there were no matching plugins found.
<JustinHH>  !tell hustinhh about w32codecs
<cat> oh
<JustinHH>  !tell justinhh about w32codecs
<fredforfaen> can i do the breezy upgrade from X (Gnome)?
<DarkOrigin> okay, kemik that link is still connecting ... I think the server doesn't respond.
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, your java-package deb is too old. using hoary?
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  well if it's the jdk, all you need todo is ./binfile
<DarkOrigin> using colony-5
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  and set your path to the directory were javac is located
<ubuntu> Hello everybody :)
<DarkOrigin> kemik: and install it somewhere and change PATH variable - right?
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, i tried that 2 days ago and it worked
<cat> hello ubuntu
<DarkOrigin> Yea, where is the file that holds the global PATH then?
<JustinHH> does tv-tuners work under linux?
<DarkOrigin> hmm, not working for me chrissturm ...
<cat> JustinHH: yes why
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  i've done it in my ~/.bashrc
<chrissturm> make-jpkg <path_to_bin_file>
<mahangu`afk> can i get ubuntu to work across two monitors?
<JustinHH> i want to use my tv-tuner
<DarkOrigin> kemik: I'd like it for all users, not only the one I'm on at the moment.
<avalost> ubotu, forget e17
<ubotu> avalost: i forgot e17
<kemik> DarkOrigin:   PATH=/usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/bin/:"${PATH}"   <- add that line to .bashrc
<DarkOrigin> So I ned the global..
<JustinHH> cat, : and i don't know what i must get to get it working
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  ok.. well i think its in /etc/ somewhere :)
<ubuntu> I don't know
<avalost> ubotu, e17 is the next generation enlightenment www.enlightenment.org or www.rasterman.com, www.get-e.org or www.edevelop.org
<ubotu> avalost: okay
<DarkOrigin> chrissturm: yea, that's what I did as well (in the same dir as the .bin tho), but it tells me it needs a plugin.
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: yes. How easy it is really depends on your graphics setup
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: I'm doing it now - it's very easy with the latest ATI drivers
<DarkOrigin> kemik: yea... but where ;) I'm originally from gentoo, and I'm pretty confused :-)
<XHK> How can i set up adsl connection in ubuntu? I installed RP-PPPoE, like ubuntunguide told me to do, everything went well, but if i wanna connect, it will timeout.
<JustinHH> cat, : and i don't know what i must do to get the tv-tuner  working
<ccooke> JustinHH: tv tuners? My home TV is running through mythtv right now under ubuntu. And I can't recommend mythtv enough
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  not sure.. if you put it in /etc/skel/.bashrc all users you create from now wil hae it in their path
<XHK> If someone knows, plz tell how can i set up asdl connection.
<JustinHH> ccooke, why?
<mahangu`afk> ccooke, where do i set it up?
<JustinHH> ccooke, isn't it working well?
<DarkOrigin> yea, that's just not good enough.. I'd like it to be in the global - not in the bashrc of every user from now on.. I might as well do it right from the beginning, instead of doing small hacks every time I find something I dislike a bit.
<secureboot> anyone know of a good guide on how to dual boot mac os x and ubuntu?
<ccooke> JustinHH: it works beuatifully.
<ccooke> JustinHH: really great system
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: what's your graphics setup, please?
<DarkOrigin> chrissturm: are you sure you did it with the JDK of 1.5 ?
<XHK> If someone knows, plz tell how can i set up asdl connection.
<chrissturm> 1.5.0.5
<DarkOrigin> weird.. what version of fakeroot do you have ?
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, i can send you the deb i created
<DarkOrigin> I would absolutely adore you if you did.
<bobbobbob> how do I install w32 codecs
<Robinho_Peixoto> bobbobbob:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<XHK> How can i set up adsl connection in ubuntu? I installed RP-PPPoE, like ubuntunguide told me to do, everything went well, but if i wanna connect, it will timeout.
<Balu> !tell bobbobbob about w32codecs
<JustinHH>  !tell justinhh .deb
<mahangu`afk> ccooke, where can i found out?
<killian> back at ubunutu :)
<killian> did all that :D
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, look here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/RK5Clb56.html
<deFrysk> !tell Robinho_Peixoto about ubuntuguide
<JustinHH>  !tell justinhh deb
<XHK> If someone knows, plz tell how can i set up asdl connection.
<DarkOrigin> thanks chrissturm
<killian> deFrysk: ok thanks i'm on track again :p
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<killian> deFrysk: best course is a crash course :p
<JustinHH> can somebody explain about deb files?
<XHK> If someone knows, plz tell how can i set up adsl connection.
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, its just the output of make-jpkg on my system
<deFrysk> killian, for sure :D
<killian> deFrysk: you learn a lot on those
<chrissturm> what version of java-package do you have?
<wrabbit01> Can somebody help me out... I was hoping to follow these instructions.... http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories but they are for hoary.  I'm using breezy.  Does it matter or is there a way to convert to hoary?
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, what version of java-package do you have?
<DarkOrigin> chrissturm: Okay.. Let me show you mine ;-)
<DarkOrigin> don't know, the one from this morning..
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: Do you know what your video card is?
<XHK> How can i set up adsl connection in ubuntu? I installed RP-PPPoE, like ubuntunguide told me to do, everything went well, but if i wanna connect, it will timeout.
<deFrysk> !tell wrabbit01 about ubuntuguide
<DarkOrigin> I'm using the preview of ubuntu (colony-5)
<atha> XHK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<XHK> ty
<wrabbit01> thanks deFrysk
<kemik> DarkOrigin:  if you find where the globalsetting is, please feel free to PM me the info :)
<mahangu`afk> *find out
<killian> deFrysk: ok seems to be installed now :p
<deFrysk> killian, cool ;p
<killian> deFrysk: back to the orignial problem :p no sound and video :D
<wrabbit01> !faq
<ubotu> it has been said that faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<deFrysk> killian, complete upgrade is done ?
<killian> deFrysk: seems to me yes
<DarkOrigin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/xue0Rk65.html -- that's my output.
<killian> deFrysk: no errors so
<deFrysk> killian, then reboot
<DarkOrigin> kemik: I will..
<killian> deFrysk: o wait , fergot one
<killian> deFrysk: the after update thing
<deFrysk> killian, ooh ;p
<DarkOrigin> wait a second..
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: what is your computer? Is it new? Old?
<deFrysk> killian, is it an on board soundcard ?
<chrissturm> DarkOrigin, i have version 0.26 of java-package installed
<DarkOrigin> http://rafb.net/paste/results/PhRskR56.html -- chrissturm that's what my package tells me..
<DarkOrigin> hmm, weird.. I wonder why my doesn't update ..
<killian> deFrysk: yes :p
<deFrysk> killian, dist-upgrade is done now correct ?
<bobbobbob> I am trying to install realplayer but when I type in the command line it just says could not find package.  This is true for everything I try to install and the ubuntu guide does not tell me where i can find the packages.
<killian> deFrysk: i won't be rebooting i'll be going to runlevel 0 and back up (kernel is already running)
<killian> deFrysk: yes
<deFrysk> killian, first open alsamixer
<deFrysk> does it work ?
<richard> hi @ all!
<cat> richard: hi
<deFrysk> <-not all
<MachineScrew> hibernation works yay
<killian> deFrysk: nope, he doesn't find a soundcard, but i'm familiar with resolving these kinds of errors (gentoo), question will be how do i add hardware modules without downloading the kernel-sources
<bobbobbob> how the fuck do I install realplayer or any other player that supports mpg files for that matter
<deFrysk> killian, modprobe <module>
<killian> deFrysk: going to go to runlevel 0 and back now first
<deFrysk> ok
<killian> deFrysk if i still remember how  :D
<deFrysk> lol
<cat> bobbobbob: apt-get install realplayer
<MachineScrew> get the horay-backports-staging and get gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<bobbobbob> cat: I tried that, it says it cannot find package realplayer
<MachineScrew> also apt-get install mplayer
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: oeps :D
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: runlevel 0 = shutdown :p
<kemik> bobbobbob:  you have to enable the universe/multiverse repositories
<deFrysk> hey Qantourisc
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: o well :p
<deFrysk> lol
<kemik> !tell bobbobbob about repositories
<bobbobbob> kemik: and how exactly do I do that?
<MachineScrew> bobbobbobbob: get the horay-backports-staging and get gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<kemik> MachineScrew:  not everyone thinks backports should be suggested
<cantrel29> anyone tell me how I can stop mysql?
<MachineScrew> bobbobbobbob: get the horay-extras-staging
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, still no sound ?
<bob832> i just changed my resolution to 1680x1050 and on the right side of my screen, there is a section of black lines - the monitor is an LCD screen, how can i get rid of the lines?
<MachineScrew> I sugest what works
<MachineScrew> they work
<cantrel29> I assume that mysql runs under initd
<kemik> backports recently crashed alot of users firefox
<ccooke> indeed.
<deFrysk> backb0rks
<kemik> oh.. did he get upset ?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: my paranio dad has a password evrywhere .... so for each reboot i need his password ....
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, you want me to give you his pwd ?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, lemme hack
<kemik> Qantourisc:  tell him you've found the pr0n, and there's no need to use passwords anylonger
<deFrysk> ;p
<Qantourisc> kemik: LOL
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: its a lock on the harddrive :p not really hackable :p
<n00bster> helow, my first time on irc, how can i get the full channel list?
<kemik> n00bster:  /list
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, would you also please check is the onboard sound is enables an p&p is off in the bios (making sure)
<n00bster> wher do i type this?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: should be :D
<_jason> n00bster:  anywhere
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, should yes , knowing is better
<n00bster> ok, tank you
<_jason> n00bster:  it will show up in the first window you have "Ubuntu Servers"
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: i can seethat wit hlspci
<n00bster> ok, ty. :)
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, ok
<dpro\> ahh, nice got ubuntu running nice and sweet, but howcome when i try installing w32codecs it says that the package doesnt exist? i have added more sources
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> where is ubuntu's kernel config?
<n00bster> well, a sidebar hase opend, but there is no content in ti, what shuld i do?
<ccooke> stjepan: /boot/config-kernelname
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: its disabled oright, or it's the unknown device
<stjepan> ccooke: tnx
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: but i want to focus on the va
<ccooke> for instance, my running kernel (from breezy) has its config in /boot/config-2.6.12-9-686
<n00bster> abiut channels:  a sidebar hase opend, but there is no content in ti, what shuld i do?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: vesa, it's not a perfect solution :D
<n00bster> about*
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, what vid-card ?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: no matter it works now :p new kernel did the trick :D
<deFrysk> :D
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, breezy rules
<deFrysk> ;p
<flankk> Anyone know of a password manager for Gnome, something like kwallet?
* deFrysk hates kwallet 
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: hehe ;D
<mahangu`afk> ccooke, it's a thinkpad r50e
<blekos> hi ppl :)
* flankk loves kwallet, and has all his passwords stored as an encrypted database on his usb pen drive.
<JustinHH> the image on tvtime is black&white. there is also no soun :( (the sound cable is from the tv-tuner is conected to the pc over aux)
<flankk> ^^
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, anything k i dont like exept kernel and a few other things of course
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: okay. Give me a moment, I'll see if I Can find the spec.
<ThaTsThEWay> hello @ all
<blekos> hi
<flankk> deFrysk, how about a gtk+ version, rather than just bashing K*..
<ThaTsThEWay> i'm new here
<cat> we all are
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: ah, right. Intel graphics. I've never had one of those, so I can't really help you
<blekos>  well, I want to start firestarter during boot, I have added the command line of firestarter to add programs, unfortunatelly, I get the message that i do not have enough privilleges.
<mgh0^> has anyone had any sucees installing KDE on breezy?
<deFrysk> flankk, sorry was just kidding around
<ccooke> mahangu`afk: Try google.
<Riddell> mgh0^: yes
<blekos> anyone knows how can i bypass that?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> me
<logan001101> who
<blekos> i'ge gote both KDE & GNOME
<mgh0^> Riddell, any problems?
<Riddell> mgh0^: none, it's a work of perfection
<mgh0^> you too blekos ?
<blekos> not really
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: resolution is rong i'm afraid
<blekos> almost
<mgh0^> marvellous, thanks
<blekos> the main application is ok
<n00bster> i cant fing the ubuntu bugzilla channel, can you help me & type it's full name?
<blekos> the only thing doestn't work is the combo for changing languages...
<blekos> had the same with mandriva...
<blekos> part from no probs
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, if everything is ok exept resolution , run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blekos> suggest u install it, that way u can use applications from both gnome & kde
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, run the defaults but set the defaults for resolution when you get there
<flankk> deFrysk, 'I hate' proceeded by 'kde' or 'gnome' is simply flamebait.  I'm looking for a stable project that does the same, or similar, to kwallet in Gnome.  Or at least a project that has bundled some scripts to manage a password database.
<blekos> whichever suits u best :)
<deFrysk> set = schange
<deFrysk> flankk, I am not going into this any further
<n00bster> i cant fing the ubuntu bugzilla channel, can you help me & type it's full name?
<helpme> hy
<blekos> anyone had prob with the update manager?
<n00bster> find*
<flankk> deFrysk, you didn't go into anything..
<helpme> the image on tvtime is black&white. there is also no soun :( (the sound cable is from the tv-tuner is conected to the pc over aux)
<hou5ton> can someone tell me what's the easiest way to know what to type in a command line to open an application?
<helpme> hello
<helpme> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> helpme: What?
<helpme> the image on tvtime is black&white. there is also no soun :( (the sound cable is from the tv-tuner is conected to the pc over aux)
<hou5ton> ooffice used to open open office, but doesn't with the newest version?
<^majik^> what's the package name in synaptic again, that installs I think, most of the development stuff for gcc?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: he that did the trick
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: cool :D
<flankk> helpme, I'd refer you to Google, but you probably need to learn English first.
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, good :)
<bob832> hou5ton:  try ooffice2
<jake> hi
<chrissturm> how can i make ubuntu enable dma on my dvd rom by default?
<jake> Is this ubuntu support irc?
<bzimage> chrissturm, hdparm
<chrissturm> bzimage, i know how to set it with hdparm#
<bzimage> jake, yes
<chrissturm> but i think theres an hdparm config file where i can persist that change
<jake> I have a question, not a problem really, but I installed ubuntu linux on 2 different machines, other is laptop and another is a desktop computer.
<hou5ton> bob832:  thanks, that did it ... but I was also wondering if there was a way to locate that info, and also to change it.
<jake> I wonder why these installations seem different.
<bzimage> jake, define seems
<jake> I mean, when I log in @ gdm and my desktop opens, my laptop has applet for ximian and applet describing network use.
<jake> Ofcourse there's also power applet in my laptop, that's obvious..
<jake> This isn't a problem, but I just wonder why my desktop doesn't have ximian or network activity applets..
<bzimage> jake, i'm not sure on that one
<bzimage> i guess it's because it detected the "laptop" part
<bob832> hou5ton:  check the /usr/bin folder
<jake> I have ximian icons in the middle of firefox and help..
<egoplastiek> hi
<chrissturm> jake, what do you mean by "ximian applet"?
<egoplastiek> HELP! :)
<ccooke> chrissturm: he means evolution
<bzimage> !tell egoplastiek about ask
<jake> chrissturm, uuups.. I meant evolution :)
<bob832> hou5ton:  you migh have to be root to rename the files
<egoplastiek> i installed and de-installed metacity
<egoplastiek> and now the top of all windows are gone
<egoplastiek> so i can't move them anymore
<egoplastiek> alt-tab also doesn't work anymore
<jake> okay. Well, that didn't clear out but it really doesn't matter that much :)
<hou5ton> bob832:  got it ... thanks
<egoplastiek> flank, is that specific enough?
<bob832> hou5ton:  you're welcome, glad to help
<chrissturm> jake: maybe ubuntu selected other defaults for the laptop. but you can still install any program you want, and make the two desktops identical
<egoplastiek> when i log in with x, only the xterm appears.
<egoplastiek> i can start the gnome-panel manually
<egoplastiek> but how can i get it back to what it was?
* jake is away..
<chrissturm> egoplastiek, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mgh0^> :D installed and working KDE
* bzimage wonders why people remove packages they don't know what it's for
<egoplastiek> well, bzimag
<deFrysk> bzimage, u just gave the anser yourself
<egoplastiek> i installed metacity for fun
<egoplastiek> and i wanted to uninstall it
<bzimage> deFrysk, how?
* flankk does an apt-get remove * and whines to bzimage
<egoplastiek> because i wanted my original gnome back
<deFrysk> bzimage, they dont know where its for
<egoplastiek> without the expose-like stuff
<deFrysk> thats why they remove it
<phanter> hello. I am rteying to mount an external HDD. standard it mounts it that only the root can write files to it. How can I make it to be writable for all users
<chrissturm> egoplastiek, what exactly did you install?
<bzimage> deFrysk, well.. i allways learned to get my hand off things i don't know
<bzimage> *ask then do*
<egoplastiek> chrissturm, metacity
<egoplastiek> for the expose effect
<kemik> bzimage:  naah. do, then ask
<kemik> bzimage:  trial and error
<deFrysk> bzimage, windowsusers are "different"
<egoplastiek> i'll brb chrissturm
<egoplastiek> i'm a windows user :s
<bzimage> deFrysk, i guess so
<bzimage> :)
<thesaltydog> in a livecd, when the screensaver asks for a password... which is the password?
<bzimage> kemik, not on a "production" desktop/workstation/server
<bzimage> ;)
<ompaul> enter and see if that be it
<deFrysk> thesaltydog, <enter>
<egoplastiek> it worked. thanks to whoever gave me the answer
<thesaltydog> try
* bzimage sees thesaltydog typing <enter> followed by the enter key...
<bzimage> :D
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: its an i810 audio controller
<phanter> how do i mount a harddisk that users can mount it and hav read-write acces?
* ompaul looks at bzimage and wonder if that is what he read into it first or second :-)
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, what module does that need ?
<thesaltydog> bzimage, not so dumb...
* ompaul runs
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: no clue i"ll be trying to find out now
<thesaltydog> anyway it doesn't unlock either with enter
<bzimage> lol
<kemik> bzimage:  ooh, no ofcourse not.. only on "play-computers" :)
<bzimage> :P
<bzimage> playtendo...
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: hmm new kernel installed
<kemik> phanter:  depends on the FS... (ntfs cant be written to)
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: reboot :po
<deFrysk> k
<kemik> (well, not easily anyway)
<bzimage> kemik, well actually it can be written to...
<bzimage> but not wise to do
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: but i'm first going to check ofr any other updtes :D
<kemik> bzimage:  i know
<ubuntu> u all suck!
<kemik> but the easy-newbie answer is just "no it cant" :)
<bzimage> kemik, true
<bzimage> :)
<zander> hi; does ubuntu ship with /etc/lsb-release by default?
<xwings> hi guyes
<xwings> i got a problem with breezy
<bzimage> zander, ?
<phanter> kemik, it is a ext3 FS
<xwings> is tehre a stack guard thingy in breezy ?
<bzimage> phanter, then it's simple enough..
<bzimage> add a line into your /etc/fstab for it
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=Soundtrack+Audio+DSP+24.&chip=440MX%2C+i810%2C+i810%2C+i810E%2C+i820%2C+i820&module=intel8x0
<bzimage> or mount it manually..
<phanter> bzimage, i have a line in my fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/backup ext3 rw,users 0 0
<zander> bzimage: i need a reliable way to tell debian gnu/linux and ubuntu apart; /etc/lsb-release allows this, but isn't necessarily installed on debian gnu/linux (it's part of the 'lsb-release' package); if the file was guaranteed (or at least higly likely) to be present on ubunto systems by default, then that would help
* bzimage activated: loo time
<phanter> bzimage, but that does not give me the r/w access
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: added some "standard" extra packages: 140 mb :p
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, you werent finished yet ?
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: some spellings checkers and wine :p
<JustinHH> what packages must i install in order to access ntfs and fat32 partitions
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: as in adding extra packages i.e. blender
<bzimage> JustinHH, none
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, ah :)
<JustinHH> none?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, got the alsa link ?
<bzimage> none
<bzimage> only the right configuration / command
<bzimage> :)
<Carla> I'm new to ubuntu and need help?
<JustinHH> ohhh
<bzimage> !tell carla about ask
<deFrysk> Carla, ask away :)
<JustinHH> sorry
<fami> hi
<fami> Cannot find glib development libraries, aborting. (Install libglib-dev?)
<joel__> I keep trying to install real player and i always get this message : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joel__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it
<Carla> my wlan is active but firefox times out finding google
<JustinHH> i cant access the partitions mecause they are read and write protected
<deFrysk> joel__, shut down synaptic and try again
<JustinHH> how can i cancel that
<bzimage> joel__, close synaptic
<fami> off
<JustinHH> smth with -rw ?
<joel__> bzimage__, I did but i got this now Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<joel__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<joel__> is only available from another source
<joel__> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<bzimage> JustinHH, ?
<bzimage> !tell joel__ about repos
<bzimage> did you do this?
<JustinHH> bzimage: in /dev/ hda3 apears with an red x
<Carla> I don't want to be rude so what is the format to ask a question
<dabaR> he needs multiverse.
<JustinHH> it can be accessed only by root
<joel__> bzimage: I have repositories all checked
<JustinHH> and on ubuntu there is no grafical interface for root
<Pyt3r> hi
<Pyt3r> hy
<bzimage> JustinHH, right.. it's disabled by default
<JustinHH> yes
<blekos> if i remove an application, are all relavant packages removed?
<JustinHH> so tell me what i shoul do to enable root or to be ablea to access the ntfs an fat32 partition
<bzimage> even root login is impossible by default: password isn't given
<ccooke> JustinHH: Breezy or Hoary?
<joel__> why cant I install realplayer if i have all repos checked???
<bzimage> joel__, it's in the repos
<bzimage> somewhere...
<blekos> libs etc
<blekos> ?
<radone> Hi folks - I am trying to run wu-ftp server - and I need to share data under username "kn" and password "kn" - It is not problem to login to my user account but it is unable to login in account "kn"
<dabaR> joel__: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<radone> could anyone help?
<joel__> dabaR: I did not get what you just said.
<JustinHH> ccooke, : what's  <<eezy or Hoary?>>?
<dabaR> radone: did you create a kn user name?
<bzimage> wu-ftpd *eek*
<Carla> Why would firefox time out if my wlan is active?
<Carla> Can anyone help me?
<radone> dabaR: yes, directory /home/kn too
<ccooke> JustinHH: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<dabaR> joel__: cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal. then paste the output to that web site I told you above.
<dereks_> if i don't have any pata hard drives, can i install to a sata, or do i need to install to pata?
<joel__> dabar: ok
<JustinHH> 5.04
<bzimage> Carla, do you mean.. not fetching pages?
<dabaR> radone: well, a password is impossible to be kn, since it has to be like, 6 chars, or something, there is a security constraint.
<Carla> bzimage:  I type in www.google.com and it times out trying to load
<ccooke> JustinHH: Okay. you'll need to edit /etc/fstab. Try: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Carla> bzimage:  some pages load fine
<dabaR> Carla: open a terminal, and type in ping www.google.com
<bzimage> hmm...
<bigfoot1> how do i get to run command "qmake"? I get error message: bash: qmake: command not found
<Carla> I can ping just fine
<dabaR> you can ping the site you can not access?
<Carla> yes
<ccooke> JustinHH: do you know what the partition names are?
<dabaR> did you clear your cache in the browser?
<bzimage> bigfoot1, why you need that?
<Carla> let me try
<bigfoot1> bzimage, for zoto uploadr.
<Ashen> yo... I wanna use an indexed file system as my shared partition between win and ubuntu instead of vfat...
<dabaR> I wont let you, but, ya.
<kemik> ccooke:  "sudo fdisk -l"
<bigfoot1> bzimage, to install a program
<dereks_> anyone have any luck installing to a sata drive/
<Ashen> how well do things run of ext in windows?
<JustinHH> ccooke, :yes
<punkrockmcduck> i upgraded ubuntu, and now there are two kernels and no windows.
<bigfoot1> i hope i don't get punkrockmcduck's problem when I upgrade to breezy
<othernoob> punkrockmcduck: and that's bad?
<Ashen> (for people who have used ext2fsd)
<ccooke> kemik: I'm not asking you ;-)
<bigfoot1> i'm scared now
<ccooke> JustinHH: Okay. Have you ever edited fstab before?
<Carla> cleared; typed in url again and it says that it is connecting
<deFrysk> punkrockmcduck, exellent upgrade :D
<bigfoot1> anybody with experience with qmake? I need it.
<Qantourisc> dkpg-configure alsa ?
<JustinHH> but it apears just the swap ext3 floppy and cdrom
<Qantourisc> does that exict ?
<punkrockmcduck> yeah, thanks.
<JustinHH> no
<Versed2> I have one stupid question, can one switch from kde to gnome without shutting down?
<bzimage> punkrockmcduck, you need to add an entry for grub.. (windows)
<dabaR> joel__: open a terminal, and sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then, paste in there, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 ibnstead of qwhat you ahve. then reload in synaptic, and you will have realplayer
<JustinHH> :(
<Carla> still connnecting
<ccooke> Qantourisc: dpkg-reconfigure.
<ccooke> JustinHH: that's okay
<finley> does nfs has an irc channel?
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, honestly never has this soundissue so I honestly am not sure
<Ashen> also, does any utility exist to convert a filesystem from vfat to ext?
<ccooke> JustinHH: You'll need to add one line for each parition you want to mount
<punkrockmcduck> i know that much
<bigfoot1> Versed, Bad news: stupid questions are not allowed. Good news: your question is.
<bzimage> Ashen, not that i know of
<deFrysk> Qantourisc, you have to ask someon else now :)
<ccooke> JustinHH: what were the partitions ?
<punkrockmcduck> but I don't know how to add a new entry for grub, so what should I read?
<JustinHH> i i think i got it
<dabaR> Carla: do you have a firewall on the computer?
<Ashen> hrmmm... damn
<Versed2> And yes I have both desktops installed.
<JustinHH> wait
<Carla> dabaR: there is one in the modem
<bzimage> Ashen, i guess formatting is the only way
<dabaR> Carla: off course, how about the computer?
<bzimage> (to get ext fs)
<Carla> sorry
<dabaR> no need.
<Carla> not unless ubuntu has something set that I don't know
<ron_> where do i go to make copy of a cd in warty 4.10?
<dabaR> well, you will need to look into that. I am overdue for school.
<Ashen> bzimage: looks like I'll need another hdd to backup onto
<Ashen> :)
<dabaR> Something about listing the rules iptables has set up, carla.
<bzimage> Ashen, yes
<JustinHH> i actualy don`t know the partitions exactly. there are 4 or 5. i know that one of them is a fat32 and the other is ntfs. but i don't know witch one
<Ashen> has anyone used Ext2fsd?
<Carla> can I just make changes to the iptables in a terminal?
<joel__> dabaR: real player is supposed to be under multimedia, right? If so, then I dont have it
<bzimage> ron_, what exactly do you mean?
<JustinHH> can i see it from linux without loging in to windows?
<kemik> JustinHH:  "sudo fdsik -l"
<finley> i have one machine with IPs _only_ in /etc/exports, but those get translated to hostnames in /var/lib/nfs/etab.  Why?  How do I prevent it?
<kemik> *fdisk
<ron_> i just installed 4.10 and i need to burn a cd
<Qantourisc> where are my sound modules ?
<kemik> ron_:  4.10 !? warty?
<ccooke> JustinHH: the fdisk command kemik told you will let you know what each partition is
<ron_> yes
<bzimage> ron_, install a buring app
<Qantourisc>  /lib/modules/$uname/kernel/ and then ?
<bzimage> ron_, better install 5.04 or 5.10 preview
<ron_> ok thanks i do thaty
<bzimage> 4.10 is old
<ron_> yes  true
<JustinHH> sudo: fdsik: command not found
<bzimage> 1 one
<ron_> thanks bzi
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo fdisk -l
<kemik> JustinHH:  fdisk
<ccooke> JustinHH: we'll need the Device column
<bzimage> ron.. and then install a burning app (like k3b or something.. via synaptic)
<ron_> where do i get burn application
<ccooke> JustinHH: For instance, here's the windows XP entry from mine:
<ccooke> JustinHH: /dev/sda2   *         913        4560    29302560    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Versed2> OK, I will re-phrase, Can I switch from KDE to Gnome and vice versa without shutting down and restarting ?
<JustinHH> it works now
<ccooke> JustinHH: The bit we'd need is '/dev/sda2'
<joel__> dammit
<ccooke> JustinHH: What are the device names, then?
<kemik> ccooke:  not sure what youre doing exactly.. but the winmac_fstab will mount all partitons automagicalla
<kemik> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<bzimage> ccooke, ehm.. where are you mounting sda2 too?
<bzimage> to
<bzimage> shouldn't you use a normal mountpoint
<JustinHH> well one of them is /dev/hda1   *           1        1020     8193118+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ccooke> bzimage: that was the output of fdisk.
<bzimage> srro... fdisk..
<joel__> fucking piece of shit
<Ashen> is there a reiser filesystem driver for windows?
<bzimage> ccooke, so i read...
<bzimage> :P
<ccooke> JustinHH: Okay, let's do that.
<Qantourisc> deFrysk: found a relative link : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1312.html :D
<kemik> Ashen:  ask google ... =)
<ccooke> JustinHH: Where would you like to mount it? Somewhere under /media is probably a good idea
<ccooke> JustinHH: /media/Windows ?
<JustinHH> ok
<JustinHH> yes
<Ashen> kemik: google wast very helpful :p
<ccooke> JustinHH: okay, then
<bzimage> Ashen, google is my best friend..
<Ashen> *wasn't
<ccooke> JustinHH: here's what you do:
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo mkdir -p /media/Windows
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nix101> where is the default location for grub?
<ccooke> JustinHH: At the end of the file, add this line:
<bzimage> nix101, the mbr?
<bzimage> :P
<highvoltage> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab might work better?
<Ashen> damnit... how come windows has no good filesystems! *Cries*
<highvoltage> Ashen: they are stuck in the 80's
<ccooke> JustinHH: /dev/hda1     /media/Windows    ntfs    defaults    0 0
<ccooke> JustinHH: Got that?
<JustinHH> yes
<JustinHH> i got it
<bzimage> mount -a
<JustinHH> but can you tell me what 0 0 at the end means?
<nix101> im replacing ubuntu with slackware which uses lilo and i just wanna make sure i wont have problems
<ccooke> JustinHH: it's to do with backups. Not really used these days.
<bzimage> nix101, i use lilo on ubuntu
<bzimage> no probs
<ccooke> JustinHH: once you're done, double and triple check your fstab is correct
<bzimage> :)
<JustinHH> ccooke ?
<blekos> y r replacing ubuntu?
<JustinHH> ok
<Ashen> y would you want to replace ubuntu?
<Ashen> y would anyone want to replace ubuntu?
<Ashen> ^_^
<kemik> Ashen:  then i thin there is no way to mount reiserFS in windos.. check out the official resierFS homepage
<nix101> i want to try them all lol
<Centrix> Hi all
<ccooke> JustinHH: the 0 0 tells the system when to back up that partition, and how. It's not actually used by any software now, though.
<blekos> lol
<JustinHH> ccooke than saving and.... then must i type something for refreshing?
<ccooke> JustinHH: mount -av
<blekos> bcarefull what r u wishing to find
<JustinHH> ok
<ccooke> JustinHH: (mount, all, and tell you what it does)
<Centrix> Who is good at pcmcia wlan cards ? :)
<JustinHH> ok
<ccooke> JustinHH: it should say it's mounted something?
<bzimage> nix101, well.. if you run lilo, the grub mbr will be overwritten by lilo
<Centrix> I have some problems with it...
<Qantourisc> Centrix: no-one such a person does not exict :D
<bzimage> (and it works also the other way arround)
<JustinHH> let's see if it really works. :P
<butcherbird> nix101, its slackware...there will likely be "problems" =)
<ccooke> JustinHH: :-)
<nix101> do i install lilo in superblock or mbr?
<Centrix> hehe... sure thing Qantourisc
<radone> dabaR: thanks for help. Now it my ftp connection work.
<bzimage> nix101, well.. i use mbt
<Centrix> I cant get it working...
<bzimage> err
<bzimage> mbt
<bzimage> damn
<bzimage> mbr
<Ashen> hrmmm... you know what I feel like doing? installing the ext3 windows filesystem module into the windows installer, then installing windows onto a ext partition... I wonder if it'd work :p
<JustinHH> ccooke, ;)
<kemik> Ashen:  probably not :)
<Ashen> :p
<radone> Is it possible to deny user to log in via SHELL but keep possibility for login via FTP ?
<ccooke> Ashen: ... try it! sounds evil and fun.
<radone> is it even possible
<Centrix> I installed badger and i can see the wlan card but cant configure my network with it
<bzimage> Ashen, lol
<blekos> can i have different wallpapers in gnome like in kde?
<blekos> different wallpaper for each desktop
<bzimage> radone, yes sure you can
<othernoob> blekos: no, wallpapers are only for good windowing systems..
<JustinHH> ccooke, : for fat32 i will type just fat32?
<Centrix> only thing that is possible to configure is my modem ,,,
<bob2> Centrix: "can see the wlan card" = ?
<JustinHH> or Fat32
<ccooke> JustinHH: vfat
<JustinHH> does it matter?
<blekos> lol
<ccooke> JustinHH: yes.
<JustinHH> ok
<blekos> and gnome isnt??
<ccooke> JustinHH: did the ntfs one work?
<radone> bzimage: Could you please point me how? :)
<JustinHH> ccooke,  on /dev/hda2 and 3 it apeares W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<JustinHH>  and W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<blekos> does anybody know how i can add a program to startup which requires root previl. to start?
<JustinHH> what dows lba mean?
<ccooke> JustinHH: LBA is a method of accessing large disks.
<JustinHH> it is no partioion made on the disk, i think
<ccooke> JustinHH: doesn't matter now.
<bluesceada> blekos: if it's not graphical use init scriptw
<bluesceada> scripts..
<blekos> i'm talking about firestarter
<ccooke> JustinHH: You want the W95 FAT32 parititon (I presume /dev/hda2)
<Qantourisc> okies
<Qantourisc> this i odd :p
<d2dchat> in the synaptic package manager firefox is there but it has no version number or description. How do i fix this??
<Qantourisc> i modprobeded my pci driver
<ccooke> JustinHH: /dev/hda3 is the extended partition, which just contains all the partitions with numbers greater than 4. It can't be mounted itself.
<Qantourisc> but doesn't work
<^majik^> what's the package name in synaptic again, that installs I think, most of the development stuff for gcc?
<ccooke> d2dchat: the actual package for firefox is 'mozilla-firefox'
<kemik> ^majik^:  build-essential
<radone> Please, could  anyone help me how to disallow to login via SHELL, but keep ability to login via FTP ?
<kemik> radone:  edit your ssh.conf
<d2dchat> ccooke, thank you:)
<ccooke> radone: ftp or sftp?
<bluekey> whats the easiest way to edit the application menu for another user(to limit what users can access)
<HaNazir> how do i change the root password?
<kemik> radone:  /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ccooke> HaNazir: sudo passwd
<JustinHH> ccooke, on mount -av appeared an error
<JustinHH> (gedit:22237): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<HaNazir> ccooke, thanx
<JustinHH> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bob2> bluekey: that doesn't stop them accessing anything at all
<d2dchat> what does this mean:
<bob2> HaNazir: there is no root password to begin with
<ccooke> JustinHH: that looks like a GUI error.
<radone> ccooke: wu-ftp - so I guess ftp
<ccooke> JustinHH: which *should* be nothing to do with mounting.
<JustinHH> no
<ccooke> radone: in that case, they don't need a shell to start it.
<JustinHH> this appeared
<JustinHH> before
<JustinHH> when i opend that file to edit
<ccooke> radone: sudo gedit /etc/passwd, and set their shell to /bin/false
<bluekey> bob2 well im setting up a computer for people that drop in to use for web browsing and openoffice so i dont want anything else on the menu. none of these people would even know where to start apps if they went looking in nautilus
<ccooke> the shell is the *last* item
<bob2> bluekey: then smeg lets you edit it
<mgh0^> how easy it is to install nvidia graphics card drivers on breezy?
<bluekey> but does smeg edit it for all users for for the user that runs it?
<radone> ccooke: thanks
<^majik^> kemik: cool, thanks
<bob2> mgh0^: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Qantourisc> arg these drivers don't reconnise the sound card
<Qantourisc> btw how is wpa doing ?
<bluekey> bob2: but does smeg edit the menu for all users or the user running it?
<Skid> whats your (in general) favourite terminal ?
<Skid> gnome-terminal annoys me with its partial app-based titles
<zone17> Hi, how do I set cron to run every second hour? "* /2 * * * " was my idea, but doesn't seem to work.
<radone> ccooke: Unfortunately after changing /bin/bash ---- to -->  /bin/false - I am not able to log in :(
<Skid> radone: that's because your user's shell will be set to /bin/bash
<bob2> Skid: xterm
<Skid> ya, I generally use xterm, but was wonering what other people liked :)
<joshg> howdy, all.
<Skid> can't stand eterms crap fonts, but I like the trans options
<JustinHH> ccooke,  you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of "windows" (the folder we made)
<joshg> anybody experienced in gstreamer-fu and alsa-fu?
<Strog> aterm, rxvt
<amorph> does anyone could help me with a sound-problem ? when i play something with xmms (alsa hw:0,4) it sounds perfect. but when i use another player the playback is interrupted every few seconds ...
<ions> have todays X and Gnome updates broken Breezy or are they safe to install?
<Skid> hm, aterm.. not used that before
<radone> Skid: well, exists any way how to disallow to login via SHELL, but keep ability to login via FTP ?
* Skid goes to have a lookie
<Skid> radone: sure
<Skid> use sshd_config
<Skid> DenyUsers root user1 user2
<radone> Skid: thanks, will try
<Skid> then /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Skid> radone: /etc/ssh/sshd_config is the file
<ccooke> JustinHH: Okay.
<JustinHH> ccooke,  you do not have the permission necessary to view the contents of "windows" (the folder we made) it is read and write protected
<ccooke> JustinHH: we need to give you permission there. That's easy enough
<ccooke> JustinHH: just give me a minute.
<JustinHH> ok
<JustinHH> i can wait
<ccooke> JustinHH: Okay, got it.
<Skid> ooh, aterm looks nice
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ccooke> JustinHH: when you have it, locate the line that mounts /media/Windows
<Strog> Skid: It's fairly light and has a lot of good options
<ccooke> JustinHH: and change 'defaults' to 'uid=yourusername'
<Strog> There's tabbed versions of it too
<ccooke> JustinHH: okay?
* Skid installs
<Skid> yeah that's what I was looking at
<JustinHH> yeap
<ccooke> JustinHH: then, type:
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo umount /media/Windows
<Skid> not used rxvt either
<ccooke> JustinHH: sudo mount -av
<Skid> but I can't really see any screenies ;p
* ccooke never understood theuse of tabs when we have screen(1)
<ccooke> Then again... a terminal that interected with screen to automatically show tabs for it on request... *that* would be useful
<Skid> screen(1) ?
<Skid> you mean split screens, as per earlier?
<JustinHH> og my good
<ccooke> JustinHH: ?
<JustinHH> the files of all partitions are displayed in the same folder
<JustinHH> i can manage it
<JustinHH> thank you anyway
<JustinHH> ;)
<JustinHH> i ahve learned a few commands
<JustinHH> today
<JustinHH> :D
<fredforfaen> what backports repos am i supposed to use with breezy?
<JustinHH> ccooke,  i have an other problem to configure
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, backports of bleeding edge ?
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, how would you do that ?
<fredforfaen> nah dont have to be that , i have this ; deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse , is there a nother for breezy?
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, nope
<fredforfaen> just use the same?
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, dony use it at all
<fredforfaen> what about software and stuff?
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, check the wiki
<bob2> fredforfaen: get rid of it
<bob2> and use some common sense
<wrabbit01> Thought I'd just drop in and express my love for this OS.
<bob2> breezy isn't released yet
<nalioth_zZz> fredforfaen: give breezy a chance to be completed before you ask the devs to start work on backports from dapper drake
<bob2> ergo, no backports
<wrabbit01> I love ubuntu.  Who's with me?
<fredforfaen> what wiki ...point me in the right direction at least
<bob2> fredforfaen: just get rid of any backport lines you might have in your sources.list
<fredforfaen> bob2 ok.....what repos handles like xqf , azureus and so on then?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: dont you have those already?
<fredforfaen> sure...im thinking about updates when the time comes
<fredforfaen> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<bob2> fredforfaen: xqf is in ubuntu
<fredforfaen> in the official repos bob2?
<bob2> indeed
<hramrach_> Hello
<fredforfaen> bob2 cool , will java and such be there to?
<bob2> fredforfaen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hramrach_> Anybody got any idea how to print on a dot matrix printer in any sane resolution?
<hramrach_> 60dpi is definitely not readable
<hramrach_> And I beleive the lq100+ is 24pin so it should be able to do better
<cyphase> lol, i can't believe that after the problems caused backports is still making mozilla-firefox a dummy package for firefox
<fredforfaen> i changet the security updates to breezy to , is that ok?
<fredforfaen> the wiki only says one line
<nalioth> cafuego1: are you active and here?
<hramrach_> But setting the resolution in gnome-cups-manager has no effect on output
<deFrysk> cyphase, backports is evil
<fredforfaen> i had to figure ut out by my self cus i wanna use norwegain repos
<_pir> helo, How do I set to work with proxy, while working in terminal, I want do work/update in aptitue and dselect, Thanks.
<ccooke> deFrysk: not evil. Just not worth risking.
<finley> i have one machine with IPs _only_ in /etc/exports, but those get translated to hostnames in /var/lib/nfs/etab.  Why?  How do I prevent it?
<deFrysk> ccooke, whene people come complaining here i'd say its evil
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<hramrach_> There used to be a gs rastering driver for these printers but I do not know the incantation to use it
<_pir> helo, How do I set to work with proxy, while working in terminal, I want do work/update in aptitue and dselect, Thanks.
<barosl> 
<caps> hi
<deFrysk> barosl, utf8 showcase ?
<fredforfaen> can someone tell me if my sources.list is okay?
<caps> How can I find the gnome-thumbnailer for nautilus
<caps> ?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: /msg ubotu sources
<barosl> deFrysk, sorry, i made a mistake when i use /amsg
<fredforfaen> nalioth im confused , tell me what to do....
<fredforfaen> im osrry
<fredforfaen> sorry*
<deFrysk> barosl, ah :)
<nalioth> fredforfaen: msg ubotu and say "sources". he will send you a sources.list URL to compare yours with
<fredforfaen> ok thanx
<caps> in fact, nautilus shows thumbnails for images, but not for video files....
<deFrysk> caps, yes it does
<fredforfaen> ubotu wont answer :(
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, fredforfaen
<caps> I have totem-xine installed, and totem plays video nicely
<deFrysk> !tell fredforfaen about sources
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, look again ;)
<JustinHH> wich is the command do delete an empty directory from the terminal?
<nalioth> JustinHH: rmdir
<JustinHH> rdir?
<_pir> any one knows How to set proxy for aptitude and dselect?
<JustinHH> ok
<JustinHH> thx
<fredforfaen> deFrysk thanx , one more thingy , i switched to the breezy security updates to , is that ok?
<valzaq> can anyone tell me the new repositories for breezy?
<rikva> Hi, can I play an ogg file from the cli in a new ubuntu installation?
<nalioth> fredforfaen: do you run breezy?
<fredforfaen> im gonna update to breezy now nalioth :)
<caps> i ok
<fredforfaen> i have just switched the repos
<caps> i solved my problem
<valzaq> i want to do the update too but i dunno the new sources
<bodisan> hello, I just installed azureus, but it sais that port 6881 is blocked. How can I leave it open? I'm using Breezy
<benni> hallo
<caps> jsut needed to remove the fail/ dir from ~/.thumbnails/
<nalioth> valzaq: same sources as before. read the /topic here
<hutgyrr> anybody burn a dvd recently here. how long did it take. It seems to take about 45mins here to burn about 3.5gb . Is this correct
<benni> kan mir wer helfen ich habe ein problem ich wil windows emulieren und haben keinen plan wie ich das machen mus
<bodisan> is there any firewall by default in ubuntu?
<fredforfaen> nalioth im relly wondering cus im at the Y/n upgrade or not stage...is it noremal that apt wants to delete 40 pkg?
<butcherbird> bodisan, no
<bodisan> then why are all the ports blocked?
<butcherbird> bodisan, using a router?
<bodisan> yes
<kemik> bodisan:  is there a firewall in the routeR?
<valzaq> thanks nalioth
<cyphase> kemik, it doesn't need a firewall
<bob2> bodisan: er, that is almost certainly unrelated to ubuntu
<cyphase> the router by itself will do it
<bodisan> yes, it is, but linux should use uPnP to open ports
<kemik> bodisan:  and besides, no services are listening by default in ubuntu
<bob2> hahahaha
<bob2> haha
<bob2> hah
<kemik> uhm
<kemik> i think you've been misinformed bodisan
<fredforfaen> pls anyone...apt is about to remove 40 pkgs if i upgrade , do i go ahead?
<bob2> bodisan: no, seriously, if you want ports forwarded in, configure your router correctly
<nalioth> bodisan: your ports ARE open, check your router at portforward.com
<bob2> fredforfaen: er, do you want those 40 packages?
<kemik> bodisan:  you need to put portforwards in the router
<butcherbird> bodisan, prob just need to login to the router and set it up. or switch port to like 8080 or something ;)
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know a good place to learn about programming in c?
<spanglesontoast> a website not an irc channel..
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  get a book
<bodisan> the rooter is already set up, and works just fine on my other PC (Windows XP)
<bob2> spanglesontoast: what other languages do you know?
<bodisan> it should open ports automatically through uPnP
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  if youre serious about programming, you should get a decent book and not follow tutorials
<snorks> we experimented with that on school today. I nmap'ed my buddy, (he's using win xp sp2 with firewall OFF) and he showed up. I run a default ubuntu install (by default i mean i have not installed any firewall) and he couldn't nmap me
<bob2> bodisan: if you want it to forward thigns to your ubuntu machine, configure it to do so
<bob2> bodisan: that's not how the world works, sorry
<kemik> bodisan:  no it shouldnt
<spanglesontoast> i tried reading a book
<RiverRat> Is there any chance I could get someone to paste their /etc/inittab for me to peak at?
<spanglesontoast> it just doesn't work for me
<bob2> snorks: sure hew could, you just don't have anything listening, by default
<fredforfaen> bob2 dont think so , though kdelibs4 is about to get removed and i need to use k3b :(
<bob2> fredforfaen: so don't let apt do that
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  well, you read a book and perform small tasks at the same time
<snorks> bob2: I ssh'ed home to my computer at home (which would make 22 open), still nothing
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  maybe attend a class on your local uni. ?
<bodisan> ok.... so I'll manually open port 6881 for forwarding, hope it works
<fredforfaen> bob2 but i want to upgrade to breezy , isnt this the only way?
<butcherbird> spanglesontoast, maybe look for like a "CBT" or other training thing to get started
<nalioth> fredforfaen: it'll all be ok in about 10 days
<bob2> snorks: someone was using nmap incorrectly, then; or you have source-address rules
<bob2> fredforfaen: ?
<bob2> fredforfaen: no
<bob2> fredforfaen: just wait
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  but if its your first language.. learn a OO lang. to start with...
<spanglesontoast> 00 language?
<kemik> object oriented
<snorks> bob2: no rules. they used nmap with same flags between XP comps, and they all showed some netbios ports open.
<fredforfaen> ok...ill just wait and not upgrade yet then ......
<bodisan> Another question... can I write on ntfs? (it might be a stupid question, but I'm the newbie of the newbies) :D
<bob2> spanglesontoast: what other programming languages do you know?
<spanglesontoast> oh...
<kemik> and i think maybe you could take this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bob2> bodisan: no
<spanglesontoast> well it's not it's hard to learn c programming it's kinda what to do next
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  java is a nice beginner language i think... and then you can learn c++ and pointers :)
<nalioth> bodisan: writing to NTFS is a good step toward a 0-windows box
<SithAdmin> morning all....anybody playing with zimbra on ubuntu yet?
<kemik> nalioth:  i didnt quite get that ...
<kemik> nalioth:  if i have a 0-windows box i surely dont have to write to NTFS ;)
<spanglesontoast> my mate etheron said I should make a cd lib
<bob2> spanglesontoast: C is a terrible first language
<bob2> spanglesontoast: there are lots of libraries for messing with cds, already
<kemik> bob2:  amen to that
<SithAdmin> bob2, agreed..need to learn assembly first then everything else just falls into place..
<spanglesontoast> yea.
<nalioth> kemik: if you write to NTFS from linux, you may wipe your NTFS partition. freeing it up for ext3
<fredforfaen> damn is breezy really so unstable that you cant run kde and gnome on the same install???
<spanglesontoast> but I wanna learn the basics
<bob2> fredforfaen: no, of course not
<nalioth> fredforfaen: it works fine
<spanglesontoast> maybe make a mud after that
<bob2> fredforfaen: please don't make wild uninformed claims in the hope of getting attention
<bob2> it's really silly and annoying
<spanglesontoast> without the m
<kemik> nalioth:  ahaha. oic what you mean ;)
<fredforfaen> sorry bob2
<spanglesontoast> heh
<fredforfaen> im just curius
<snorks> and 1 questionmark is enough
<kemik> SithAdmin:  haha.. assembly first ;) good one
<fredforfaen> so why did i run into this problem then?Was it something i did ?
<SithAdmin> kemik, I started with basic on the apple-2 then went to assembly, then pascal, fortran, cobol, C, then up the line.
<snorks> fredforfaen: maybe something with the login manager?
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  learn c++ and do some opengl apps. that's fun
<Riddell> fredforfaen: why can't you run kde and gnome?
<spanglesontoast> I want to learn c your pushing me off somewhere else
<bodisan> is apt-get update suppose not to find some of the packages?
<kemik> SithAdmin:  well that's ok.. but there's really no need to learn assembly language.. unless you wanna know more of how the CPU works
<jstrubberg> Or write code for embedded controllers
<kemik> jstrubberg:  mmmm ...
<fredforfaen> Riddell i want to upgrade to breezy , and when i switched the repos and run apt-get update and dist-upgrade it wanted to remove kdelibs4 and i need that for k3b
* snorks goes stackdumping into a toilet
<kemik> but just getting started with coding, i'd say java/c++
<kemik> snorks:  you mean pop()
<spanglesontoast> i want c
<spanglesontoast> then I'll move on to c++
<Riddell> fredforfaen: did it say why?
<kemik> spanglesontoast: well C is retarded
<jstrubberg> Really?  I always thought C was kind of a pain.  It's so compact that debugging can be a true boil on the behind.
<fredforfaen> Riddell no....
<kemik> and you'll never use it ever again after learning c++
<spanglesontoast> grrrr why is life so confusing
<othernoob> kemik: really? why is that?
<kemik> othernoob:  what's the point of using C ? except having headaches
<othernoob> spanglesontoast: so you can look forward to death
<spanglesontoast> I do have a book on sams teach yourself C++ in 10 mins
<SithAdmin> C is good for small projects, embedded programming, that kinda thing.
<othernoob> kemik: i might ask the same regarding women..
<SithAdmin> C++ is better for large projects..
<spanglesontoast> but not sure if it's a good book
<kemik> SithAdmin:  if you're a hobbycoder i dont think you'll code for emedded systems
<kemik> and usually it'll be some big-ass app you *want* todo ;)
<SithAdmin> kemik, I am a hobby coder and I code embedded processors all the time....
<fredforfaen> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<SithAdmin> atmel AVR, microchip PIC, and 8051/8052 chips....
<kemik> oh i really messed up the spelling of "embedded" ;)
<spanglesontoast> like I've noticed
<Prof_Frink> OK, trying to get wifi with a Belkin F5D7011 PCMCIA card. Followed instructions at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu bu don't see a 'wireless connection' in step 3. Any hints?
<kemik> SithAdmin:  really? what do ya do then ?
<SithAdmin> make embedded processor based home automation systems for fun..
<SithAdmin> and robotics
<spanglesontoast> that you use printf to display output but in cpp you use cout
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  std::cout if i may ;)
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  but basically anything that can be done in C can be done i C++
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  so if you know C++, you'll "know" C
<SithAdmin> kemik, with a couple of minor exceptions, yes, agreed..
<caps> kemik spanglesontoast:  but basically anything that can be done in C can be done i C++ : you can compile any C program with a C++ compiler... well, almost
<SithAdmin> well,,will ask again, anybody play with zimbra yet?
<kemik> caps:  i know :)
<XHK> how to enable DHCP?
<bob2> fredforfaen: if you want a definite answer on your issue, you need to show us the entire output of apt, and your /etc/apt/sources.list
<spanglesontoast> ok
<kemik> (and well... i guess you could create most C++ apps in C, but ooooh the headache ... ;) )
<XHK> how to enable DHCP?
<SithAdmin> XHK, /etc/init.d/dhcpd start
<SithAdmin> if it is installed.
<spanglesontoast> so your saying c++ is the way forward and c is for older and simple programs
<XHK> ty
<SithAdmin> you will have to edit the dhcp config file first though.
<bob2> C and C++ have limited use in the modern world
<kemik> spanglesontoast:  i just dont think there's any really great point of learning C first and then C++...
<SithAdmin> spanglesontoast, for modern systems and programming the object oriented C++ is the way to go...
<kemik> bob2:  nah, C++ is still cool... game.developing etc ;)
<XHK> SithAdmin, what happens when its not installed?
<bob2> spanglesontoast: learn python or ruby first, so you really know how to program
<kemik> as SithAdmin said... OO is the way togo
<SithAdmin> XHK, it wont start..
<bob2> learning C will then be simple but frustrating
<spanglesontoast> i had trouble with python
<XHK> SithAdmin, but what should i do then?
<SithAdmin> I taught myself C back in 1988...
<bluefoxicy> Is it safe for me to assume daniels is the one repackaging X every 5 hours?
<kemik> SithAdmin:  i was playing with Lego then ;)
<SithAdmin> XHK, apt-get install dhcpd
<XHK> ty
<SithAdmin> kemik, I still play with lego...1200 USD worth of lego mindstorms in my basement..and no kids..
<bob2> bluefoxicy: read the changelog
<kemik> oh my :)
<spanglesontoast> hmmm
<bob2> spanglesontoast: if you had trouble with python, C is going to be enormously frustrating for you
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  s/*/& every 5 hours/
<spanglesontoast> I just wished i had a book for python
<bluefoxicy> bob2:  :)
<JustinHH> i have downloaded tvtime with synaptic. the image is black and white with. i use the pal system. can i get the specific pal sistem for romania?
<sockpuppe1> out of a quaint curiosity, is installing fedora worthwhile
<spanglesontoast> bah gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or director
<bob2> spanglesontoast: www.diveintopython.org
<bob2> spanglesontoast: install build-essential
<spanglesontoast> ty
<SithAdmin> spanglesontoast, there is a lot more to the compiler et all than just gcc...build-essential gets most of what you should need though.
<bluefoxicy>   * Implement an anti-"I LOVE TO SHOT MY FEET" check that
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> i'm just trying to do a hello world thing thou
<spindley> has anyone got e17 successfully built on breezy current?
<yancheng> hello all, may I know is "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/" the backport for ubuntu?
<yancheng> i cann't get any respond frm that server
<deFrysk> yancheng, dont use it
<nalioth> yancheng: search planet.ubuntulinux.com for "backports"
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> I missed the # out of the include
<nalioth> deFrysk: search planet.ubuntulinux.com for backports
<spanglesontoast> lol
<deFrysk> nalioth, okies ;p
<bluefoxicy>   * Revert DRI protocol back to 4.x, so fglrx is all shiny again.  Note that
<bluefoxicy>     this change breaks mixed 32/64-bit DRI clients.
<butcherbird> scorpian are you in here?  hiding behind proxy... you deleted files off ftp server.  Ill kill you...
<yancheng> nalioth: the url cannot be found :(
<bluefoxicy> ^^^ Personally I would break it
<nalioth> my bad, sorry it's http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<bluefoxicy> (yes I'm an asshole)
* butcherbird sobs
<yancheng> nalioth: thanks
<spanglesontoast> only a simple problem
<bruce90> the backports are at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<spanglesontoast> it keeps saying permission denied on my own program
<SithAdmin> spanglesontoast, chmod +755 programname
<Renski> butcherbird: sorry to point this out...but why didnt you make a read only account if it was that importent?
<butcherbird> well its his server I was just hiding stuff on it...
<Renski> lol
<spanglesontoast> bah? bash: ./test.o: cannot execute binary file
<Renski> spanglesontoast: tried chmod 700 ./test.o ?
<Renski> then try and run it
<SithAdmin> spanglesontoast, you cant execute a .o file
<SithAdmin> it needs to be linked.
<ions> after doing updates I can't open external links in FF
<spanglesontoast> oh
<Renski> err
<spanglesontoast> did i compile it wrong?
<SithAdmin> what command did you use to compile it?
<spanglesontoast> gcc -c
<Renski> use g++
<Renski> g++ input.c -o output
<SithAdmin> -c tells it not to link.
<ions> anyone else having trouble opening external links in FF?
<spanglesontoast> ah
<spanglesontoast> done ty
<spanglesontoast> I thought gcc was g++?
<yancheng> may i noe the difference of hoary-backport and hoary-extra??
<SithAdmin> gcc only calls g++ if the filename ends in .cpp I think...as I recall it assumes standard gcc for .c files...g++ compiles it with c++ libs rather than older c libs
<ions> no one else is having problems in Breezy opening external links in FF?
<spanglesontoast> oh ok
<spanglesontoast> that would explain alot
<spanglesontoast> lol
<XHK> SithAdmin looks i dont have dhcp, and apt-get isntall dhcp doesent work too
<spanglesontoast> I do understand you it's just the c++ language that I do not
<SithAdmin> XHK, apt-get install dhcpd
<XHK> yea i tried it too
<XHK> it wont find the package
<bruce90> what external links>
<SithAdmin> XHK, it would be something with your apt sources then..there might be another dhcp package out there...
<peppertarts> Hey all...I have a strange problem with the Ubuntu fglrx driver..... it is working fine, with DRI!!.... however it wont let me select the correct resolution, I'm stuck in 1024x768.... not goot on a display that should be 1280x800
<SithAdmin> XHK, try apt-cache search dhcpd
<XHK> ok
<peppertarts> Anyone have any ideas?
<SithAdmin> XHK, should give you a list of all packages with dhcpd in them..
<XHK> SithAdmin, but if i wont get dhcp, will it stop me from getting to internet?
<SithAdmin> XHK, are you wanting a dhcp server?
<SithAdmin> or just trying to get online?
<XHK> ummm i want to connect to internet, when i have adsl
<SithAdmin> totally different thing then...
<XHK> mhh
<SithAdmin> by default ubuntu should be able to get a dhcp address with no additional packages installed.
<SithAdmin> least it always has for me.
<_Benny_> hi all
<XHK> When i isntalled it, it couldnt find automatically some kind of dhcp things
<XHK> so i pressed i will conf it later
<jstrubberg> XHK, do you have the IP address of your router?
<XHK> no
<XHK> Dotn have router
<XHK> i have jsut modem
<XHK> I messed with pppoeconf too. Can i somehow stop it?
<SithAdmin> pppoe maybe?
<jstrubberg> And you have the modem cabled to the NIC card?
<XHK> yes
<jstrubberg> New connection or one you used before you went to ubuntu?
<XHK> I got ubuntu on that computer, right now im in windows
<jstrubberg> Does the connection work under windows?
<SithAdmin> XHK, and how many IPs does your modem provide to you?
<XHK> yes
<XHK> I dont know lol
<SithAdmin> generally only one...which means one machine at a time connected to it..unless you have a router...
<jstrubberg> And ubuntu is on another computer and you want to connect that one to the internet over the same adsl connection, right?
<XHK> Ubuntu is on that computer
<hutgyrr> can you force the maximum writing speed with growisofs without an implications?
<jstrubberg> Ok, how is the second computer connected to the first one?  A hub of some kind?
<thehil>  How do I find the number of occurance of a search result in vim?
<XHK> How can i stop taht pppoeconf thing?
<Psylo> XHK, on intall i always have to autodetect DHCP two or three times for it to detect if that helps at all
<^AnK^[away] > wheew... i haven't identify my nick yet, but i can join this channel.... this is odd?
<XHK> Hmn
<XHK> Cant i detect in any more?
<XHK> Psylo, cant i detect in again?
<XHK> somho
<XHK> w
<XHK> somehow
<Psylo> XHK, setting > network > properties choose DHCP in configuration
<benkong2> where can I see those boot messages that flash by on my screen at boot time just long enough for me to see partially? I did dmesg but they are not there.
<Psylo> might detect on reboot or something im not sure
<urob> by by
<mgh0^> has anyone installed cedega sucessfully?
<{X}> !tcl
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, {X}
<morf> hi leute hab ne digicam un ubuntu 5.04 hab sie grad angeschlossen aba geht glaubich nix... was nu?
<mgh0^> on breezy
<benkong2> on my breezy boot I have a message about 8139 driver not found try 8139too
<XHK> And how can i stop pppoeconf, or run it again? I messed it up and if i wanna run it again it says something is in use or not connected
<Psylo> XHK, sorry, System menu > Administration > Network > Properties
<benkong2> !boot messages
<ubotu> No idea, benkong2
<XHK> How can i stop pppoeconf, or run it again? I messed it up and if i wanna run it again it says something is in use or not connected
<Cube-ness> hey.. breezy is working great for me, but i get the default login screen (not the ubuntu one) and an alert that says the config  has an incorrect command in it..
<Cube-ness> where is this config'd at?
<jstrubberg> Reboot and alt+F4 to watch the text?
<XHK> I typed pppoeconf to terminal, confed everything, but it didnt work and i wanna conf again coz i think i typed my username wrong
<Psylo> XHK, open a terminal and type pppoeconf to run the config again
<{X}> anyone know where i can get TCL
<{X}> from
<XHK> but it says that connection is in use or ewhatever
<XHK> i accepted it to start thge connection every startup
<XHK> cant i stop it or msth
<XHK> smth
<XHK> ?
<XHK> Argh im so noob :P
<urob> I have a problem with adsl modem (Sitecom dc213)
<golfer27> How do I change hostname when remastering Ubuntu 5.10 live cd?
<{X}> urob install ndiswrapper
<XHK> Does someone know then how to stop my connection?
<Psylo> XHK, dont worry everyone is learning all the time :) does it work after a reboot?
<XHK> Umm i said, i accepted it to connect every startup
<JKnife> i feel like an idiot... i was only getting 30Kb on the servers... b/c i had it set to http instead of ftp
<urob> What is ndswrapper?
<jojox87> how can i use the console
<nalioth> !tell jojox87 about cli
* Whistler reboots xorg
<jojox87> quit
<{X}> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> it has been said that ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<XHK> Or maybe someone knows how can i just change my adsl account's username
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> what packages have the openoffice dictionaries?
<Psylo> XHK, i offered all the help i can im afraid, if you choose DHCP in network settings it should automatically detect the settings as far as i know but im using a router
<Ashen> yeau
<Ashen> anyone successfully mounted an iso in breezy?
<Whistler> anybody else have just updated?
<jstrubberg> XHK, I'm still not clear how you are getting from the ubuntu machine to the adsl router
<Whistler> cause i am getting a bunch of errors booting
<Ashen> ???
<mcrandello> hi does anyone know where I could download a .deb for sun java?
<Psylo> Ashen, sudo mount -loop xxxxx.iso /dev/cdrom i think
<Ashen> mmm... I'm getting the following error
<nalioth> mcrandello: hoary or breezy?
<urob> my adsl modem is ethernet ..and it isn't seen unbelievable
<mcrandello> nalioth, hoary
<Ashen> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop2,
<hmrocha> mcrandello, that is not legal, you have to create the .deb yourself
<nalioth> mcrandello: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<nalioth> mcrandello: be illegal
<motoguzzi> can anyone explain why ubuntu and some other flavours of linux dont support mp3 and dvd out of the box
<mcrandello> nalioth, thanks :)
<nalioth> motoguzzi: licensing
<Ashen> motoguzzi: to protect them from legalities that might make them not free or get them sued.
<motoguzzi> dvd i can see but mp3
<seigologies> any malaysian here?
<Ashen> its a proprietry format
<Psylo> Ashen, mount -o loop -t iso9660 xxxxx.iso /mnt/isoimage/ - from the web
<tritium> seigologies: race/ethnicity is irrelevant here
<mcrandello> I was under the impression that you *could* redist java as long as you didn't also provide competitors' implementations
<Ashen> Psylo: yeh, I get that error when I use that command...
<seigologies> sorry
<nalioth> mcrandello: ssshhhh. just go get it
<seigologies> just want to now
<mcrandello> the jre is what I want for the firefox plugin, right?
<motoguzzi> so these things dont affect billy and the the gang, will they not always be ahead of linux
<nalioth> mcrandello: it'll fix you up
<seigologies> just want to know
<Ashen> the syslog says --> Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Ashen> :S
<Psylo> Ashen, I get that error sometimes with .bin files converted to .iso perhaps the iso is screwed
<jstrubberg> moto, as long as people continue to use their formats, yes
<Ashen> it works in windows
<Ashen> but I've tried a couple
<Ashen> I'll try some others
<seigologies> how to ask any quest?
<nalioth> seigologies: use your keyboard
<Ashen> nope, doesn't work with a perfectly fine ubuntu iso either
<Ashen> hrmmm.
<seigologies> orait
<Ashen> perhaps there is something wrong with my mount of the hdd I'm reading it from?
<Psylo> Ashen, perhaps the mount point is wrong i have to use /dev/cdrom1/ or something
<seigologies> can i pm with someone?
<tritium> seigologies: please ask in the channel
<mcrandello> nalioth, thank you and thank you Francis
<Ashen> you use a mountpoint inside your device node dir?
<Ashen> O-o
<Ashen> wurd.
<mgh0^> has anyone managed to install Cedega onto the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<seigologies> erm..
<fbn> I try to apt-get smbfs but dpkg tells me this:   smbfs: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.10-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.14a-3ubuntu3~5.04ubp1 is to be installed - no backports in sources.list ... what's wrong here?
<Ashen> I dunno, have you mounted any iso's on breezy?
<trask> recommendable ftp client gui that i can get on apt-get?
<Ashen> gftp
<mcrandello> mgh0^, I managed to get the cvs installed but it didn't work so well
<mgh0^> trask fireftp for fitefox is pretty good
<Psylo> Ashen, no i havent in breezy
<tritium> trask: gftp
<mcrandello> mgh0^, oh wait you said 64 nm
<mgh0^> mcrandello, how?
<Ashen> Psylo: I'm thinking that there might be something wrong with the loopback device in breezy.
<seigologies> i have problem about sound..
<trask> sais package not found.. seems like the ubuntu im logged into needs a new list...:(
<mcrandello> mgh0^, sorry, didn't mean to get your hopes up :(
<seigologies> i use benq labtop
<Ashen> Psylo: but I dunno how I'd fix that
<Ashen> :p
<tritium> trask: have you upated the list?
<Psylo> Ashen, im trying to find an ISO to mount
<spanglesontoast> what's this error E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<trask> tritium: nope.. im on slackware here.. ssh i try to help a freind
<tritium> spanglesontoast: just what it looks like
<tritium> trask: he needs to sudo apt-get update
<trask> tritium: how do i update list?
<spanglesontoast> how do I fix
<trask> tritium: tnx :)
<mouhez> how do I install ubuntu on a 1700 mb hd?
<seigologies> no sound?
<Dr_Willis> spanglesontoast,  in the past ive uninstalled  the old package, then reinstalled the new
<trask> im logged in as root btw
<seigologies> how to..
<tritium> trask: which one are you installing?
<spanglesontoast> yea i just tried doing that aswell
<trask> tritium: tried both after update, none where found.. :(
<Ashen> Psylo: k
<spanglesontoast> it says the same error when trying to update that package or removing it
<tritium> trask: both being which ones?  they might be in repositories your friend needs to add
<trask> tritium: gftp first then fireftp
<tritium> trask: hoary or breezy?
<butcherbird> mouhez, you could just do a server install clean that up and then apt-get the other stuff
<trask> tritium: breezy
<peppertarts> Does anyone know how to force a certain screen resolution to be used? My xorg.0.log is only listing resolutions up to 1024x768 as usable
<mouhez> butcherbird 'kay
<spanglesontoast> it says the same error when trying to update that package or removing it
<spanglesontoast> oops
<spanglesontoast> sorry
<ccooke> peppertarts: you're sure your hardware supports higher resolutions?
<seigologies> somebody
<seigologies> help
<peppertarts> yeah, I'm using a laptop with a screen that is 1280x800
<rockin_stan> seigologies, ?
<spanglesontoast> ah fixed
<spanglesontoast> dw
<rockin_stan> !tell seigologies about ask
<seigologies> about sound
<seigologies> no sound in y labtop
<tritium> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<seigologies> ok
<seigologies> t
<trask> tritium: cant i add some more servers to the apt-get list?.. think i did that back when i tried debian for a little while
<spanglesontoast> ok
<Ashen> Psylo: I get the same thing when I'm attempting to mount from the ext
<spanglesontoast> now I cannot start firefox great
<tritium> trask: see ubotu's reply above.  gftp is in universe
<urob> I don't succeed in installing any modems (of it ethernet of it ubs) not even following the ordinary proceedures
<tritium> you need to add the universe repos, trask
<trask> tritium: ok ill try that
<tritium> !tell trask about repositories
<urob> the error of the usb is this:root@systemrob:~# /home/urob/cestorob/adsl/eciadsl-usermode-0.10/eciadsl-doctor You are using linux kernel version 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<urob> Support for USB is OK
<urob> Preliminary USB device filesystem is OK
<urob> dabusb module is not loaded: OK
<urob> UHCI support is OK
<urob> OHCI support is not needed
<urob> /dev/ppp is OK
<urob> HDLC support is OK
<tritium> spanglesontoast: you were using backports, weren't you?
<urob> HDLC support is OK (no bug)
<urob> I cannot find your ADSL modem: Fatal
<urob> root@systemrob:~#
<trask> ty
* tritium has warned about the perils of using backports
<spanglesontoast> backports?
<Psylo> Ashen, works here
<Ashen> hrmmm.
<Ashen> same command?
<Psylo> Ashen, http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/index.html#mountunmountisofileswithoutburning
<spanglesontoast> just using the repos listed on the wikis
<erUSUL> urob: do *not* paste here see /topic
<Whistler> anybody else having probs with last breezy update?
<tritium> spanglesontoast: which ones?  There are several
<tritium> Whistler: in what way?
<Whistler> cause nautilus hangs up
<urob> where is  /topic ?
<sunshine> hi in need w32codec now hoary extra suppose to have it but it dont
<spanglesontoast> no idea now
<tritium> sunshine: they were removed
<erUSUL> urob: for error messages use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Ashen> Psylo: strange... still nothing... I'm gonna do a reboot... brb
<erUSUL> urob: and post only the url
<Psylo> Ashen, good luck :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<trask> tritium: nice page, tho i cant do that adding in commandline :P  (on ssh only)
<tritium> trask: you can add if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> sunshine: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<snorks> what's put command to put multiple files/directory? (-r) via ftp
<trask> tritium: ty once again
<tritium> trask: thanks for helping your friend :)
<spanglesontoast> it moans something about sources
<erUSUL> snorks: mput, you could have tryed the help in your ftp client
<snorks> erUSUL: tried.
<snorks> erUSUL: put             send one file
<loststryk> hmmm my download speeds have tripled since i installed ubuntu.... weird..
<erUSUL> snorks: and mput?
<loststryk> too weird
<loststryk> how can i be getting 351KB/s downloads on a 1mbit connection ?
<Psylo> loststryk, i find torrents soar in ubuntu compared to win XP
<loststryk> yeah but a 1mbit is like 120KB/s ?
<evian> when I print in Gnome I can't get the output to be nearly as good as it is in windows when I have the windows settings on "high quality". (I have an hp deskjet 840c inkjet.) Any suggestions?
<loststryk> maybe my provider made a mistake or something....
<ccooke> loststryk: 1) compression 2) locally cached data...
<loststryk> downloading rar / films
<jstrubberg> 1 mbit is 1024 K.
<ccooke> there are tons of possible reasons :-)
<Psylo> loststryk, its being sent that fast, you recieving your top speed - be happy :)
<ccooke> jstrubberg: actually, no.
<loststryk> not going to look a gifthorse in the mouth
<loststryk> :)
<ccooke> it's 1000000 bits per second.
<Psylo> jstrubberg, thats 1 megabyte
<carrett> hey guys. i'm on breezy, i have to use an older version of cdrecord though, because of hardware issues. anyway, is there any way i can stop the update thingy from bugging me to update cdrecord?
<ccooke> because the marketeers got to it first.
<Psylo> jstrubberg, confusing eh? i know
<jstrubberg> That's what he said, a 1mbit connection
<evian> I've tried the advanced tab in the printer properties, increasing the res to 600dpi, but that doesn't seem to do it
<randyspizer> heil
<Psylo> jstrubberg, 1 megaBIT is smaller than 1 megaBYTE
<Zeke1> anybody have an ati x800 and got it to work...mine dont want to
<loststryk> 8 times smaller
<nalioth> carrett: see the wiki on apt pinning
<ccooke> Zeke1: closest I have is an X600
<randyspizer> hello
<randyspizer> i am from spain
<sunshine> i try that website to download w32codec the download just finsh the debian binary is unknow anyone have any other ideas how I can get w32codec
<jstrubberg> Ah.  Gotcha.  1mbit would be 140 some K
<Zeke1> ccooke, is yours working cause my X wont start when i select ati drivers?
<bratsche> Hi guys.
<erUSUL> randyspizer: better try in #ubuntu-es
<jstrubberg> You have a provider giving out megaBIT connections?  Never run into that before
<evian> ccooke: marketing: where the rubber meets the sky
<ccooke> Zeke1: works fine, breezy and hoary.
<Psylo> loststryk, windows limits outgoin/incoming connections to 25 or something, perhaps thats a reason
<randyspizer> thank you
<Ashen> Psylo: still nothing-- I think you might be right about the iso's being corrupted
<Zeke1> ccooke, i have breezy...but i dont know whats wrong
<Psylo> Ashen, damn, bad luck pal :(
<loststryk> psylo; not sure whats going on, but i do my 1mbit connection should not be going over 126KB/s, but it's quite happily crusing along at 351KB/s
<d[^_-] b`> how to enter console mode ?
<ccooke> Zeke1: okay. How did you install the ati drivers?
<Psylo> loststryk, my dl speed goes well over the limit sometimes too, wether you actually get that speed is debatable but it seems like it sometimes
<tritium> Zeke1: I hope you followed the wiki for installing ATI drivers
<ccooke> have you installed linux-restricted-modules-386 (or 686 or k7 or whatever your architecture is)
<Zeke1> ccooke, it was during installation it auto detected and then bombed out and gave an error...i changed the xorg file to vesa drivers just to get X to work
<ccooke> I see
<tritium> !tell Zeke1 about ati
<Zeke1> ccooke, i also tried dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Psylo> loststryk, reap the benefits my man :)
<loststryk> i am
<loststryk> vcd after vcd :)
<MFen> hi!
<sunshine> i need to get w32codec does anyone know how i can get it i've already tried deb
<Psylo> loststryk, lol good work
<MFen> of the various systems for locally caching apt updates for other ubuntu/debian machines on a lan, what's the least painful to set up and use?
<atha> sunshine: what was wrong with the .deb
<ccooke> Zeke1: try following the instructions you've been given for installing the fglrx (ati proprietary) drivers
<MFen> i have about 4 ubuntu computers that need to get updates from one other one, rather than the network
<nalioth> sunshine: www.mplayerhq.hu on the downloads page
<Psylo> later all, may ubuntu treat you well :)
<ccooke> Hmm. Time to escape from work.
<sunshine> the debian binary is unknow when  the download is finsh
<Zeke1> ccooke, where are those instructions?
<MFen> can anyone make a recommendation? is, say, apt-proxy any good?
<tritium> Zeke1: I had ubotu msg you with them
<tritium> never tried it, MFen
<urob> For my problem:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2617
<Zeke1> tritium, oh yeah but thsoe instruction are only for werty and hoary i have breezy
<tritium> Zeke1: same applies for breezy
<Zeke1> ok
<Zeke1> thx
<ccooke> tritium: hmm.... ATI instructions for breezy should be updated
<ccooke> !tell me about ati
<tritium> ccooke: in what way?
<trask> is there a default teminal editor install i can use?.. emacs doesnt seem to either work nor want to b apt-get installed
<ccooke> tritium: no, it's okay. I just checked the instructions and they're simpler than the ones I followed
<tritium> trask: apt-cache search emacs should help you find the package name
<ccooke> that is, simpler than the *hoary* instructions I followed first, months ago
<trask> tritium: ty .. again :)
<adjacent> trask: im sure vi is there
<tritium> ccooke: I see.  Thanks for checking.
<jstrubberg> I just downloaded the .run file from the ATI website and used sh to execute it, then fglrxconfig.  Got my 9250 card going perfectly
<tritium> yeah, vi should be there by default, as well as pico
<MFen> well lemme make this simpler.  between apt-proxy and debproxy, which one do people recommend?
<ccooke> but the drivers in breezy are *vastly* better than the ones we had for hoary.
<tritium> jstrubberg: please don't advise that to others
<jstrubberg> Really?  Problems?
<MFen> ccooke: is that a general statement about drivers or just that hardware?
<hutgyrr> how do u quit vi?
<MFen> because i gotta say, the drivers in hoary are generally excellent
<adjacent> hutgyrr: either shift zz, or :q
<tritium> jstrubberg: yeah, it writes files onto the system that are not under package management
<tritium> ubuntu packages should be used instead
<jstrubberg> Ah, so afterwarads you are stuck manually updating
<ccooke> MFen: the ATI drivers in breezy are the latest release, which was an absolutely massive improvement.
<hutgyrr> ahhhh yeah, i much prefer nano
<MFen> ccooke: ah ok
<tritium> hutgyrr: then use pico
<evian> how can I add a folder to the "Places" menu at the top of the screen?
<hutgyrr> pico seems to just load nano
<Dr_Willis> I got ati and breezy on my X200m based laptop working.. which suprised me.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ccooke> MFen: on my hoary install, before I installed the latest version from ATI (since hoary doesn't have 8.16.20) I couldn't get two monitors working.
<nalioth> !tell evian about smeg
<adjacent> pico < nano < emacs < vi < vim, isnt nano more featuer rich than pico?
<hutgyrr> pico config.pl is the same as nano config.pl
<tritium> hutgyrr: it's not nano.  It just looks exactly like it
<MFen> ccooke: you deprived individual :)
<erUSUL> hutgyrr: nano is apico clon pico is not free software
<ccooke> MFen: 8.16.20 gives a roughly 20% GL speed increase, and fixes autodetection of monitors.
<adjacent> ahh
<ccooke> huge difference.
<MFen> ccooke: how do games play? i've been thinking about putting ati in my next system
<hutgyrr> well when I load pico it says at the top of the terminal GNU NANO 1.2.4
<ccooke> MFen: fine. I have darwinia and neverwinternights on here
<MFen> coo
* erUSUL thinks that adjacent wants flamewar with emacs acholites ;)
<ccooke> MFen: NWN is noticably faster than the windows version
<adjacent> erUSUL: ;) just threw that in there for fun.
<ccooke> MFen: ... for a start, it's (almost) playable in 1920x1200...
<MFen> ccooke: i've seen that in other games, at least with nvidia
<MFen> :)
<ccooke> well, except for the font being completely unreadable :-)
<MFen> heh
<hutgyrr> so what is NANO then if its not free software
<ccooke> there's no point trying to play it at anything above about 1024x768
<tritium> hutgyrr: it's software from U.W., like pine
<hutgyrr> is it not *GNU* nano???
<havoc> nano is GNU
<tritium> milli, micro, nano, pico...whatever.  yes, it's gnu
<hutgyrr> yes so does that mean its GPL
<ccooke> MFen: the linux version crashes about as often as the windows version... but the windows version has a habit of crashing every time you try to leave a location, even when you load the savegame. So you have to go to a previous savegame... or restart the game
<erUSUL> hutgyrr: *pico* is not free
<havoc> *pico* is the U.W. pine package
<ccooke> anyway. I need to escape this pit of despair. Well. Office, pit of despair. Much the same...
<havoc> nano is a 'free' pico clone
<hutgyrr> so nano is GPL
<havoc> yes
<tritium> but not pico or pine, hutgyrr
<BurgerMann> Humn. Howcome it's more secure to not know the root pwd, when in fact the user can do root commands with their own passwords? :S
<hutgyrr> well, how is it that I get into nano whether I issue nano or pico?
<gigaclon> BurgerMann, only some users can do it
<atha> it's because /usr/bin/pico is only a symbolic link :)
<erUSUL> BurgerMann: sudo commands get logged root comands do not
<MFen> BurgerMann: it's not "security" so much as integrity. logging in as root means you will trash your system frequently.  sudo puts a layer of "think" in between you and the dangerous commands. us
<sunshine> nal i went to the mplayer website and download the codec file but it came back the file is unknown
<nerp> Running aclocal...
<nerp> aclocal: configure.in: 17: macro `AM_ENABLE_SHARED' not found in library
<nerp> aclocal: configure.in: 18: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<nerp> anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<hutgyrr> atha: why is that symbolic link set-up as default?
<nerp> need glibtool?
<GrannyTux> cute
<GrannyTux> http://www.strangehorizons.com/2004/20040405/badger.shtml
<BurgerMann> ohh :9
<evian> Sorry, who told me about smeg earlier? I mean who told ubotu to tell me about it? I have tried it (in breezy) but I can't figure out how to make it let me edit more than just the Applications menu. I'd like to edit the Places menu.
<coobra> whats upp whit the repos...
<erUSUL> nerp:  do not paste here
<nerp> mtay
<evian> !tell evian about smeg
<nerp> !aclocal
<ubotu> No idea, nerp
<Zeke1> how do u get your kernel version in a terminal again
<nerp> uname -a
<nerp> Zeke1, ^
<tritium> If you just need the number, use -r
<atha> hutgyrr: to provide familiar name for executable for us who still mostly type "pico" when trying to run this easy to use editor
<Zeke1> tritium, when i follow those ati instructions ad do the apt-get install it says cant find xorg-driver-fglrx
<tritium> Zeke1: apt-cache search fglrx
<snorks> http://fun.drno.de/pics/how_make_crossovercable.jpg <- general rule to ease remembering
<tritium> it should be there, Zeke1
<Zeke1> tritium,  i get a wierd error...can i put it in a pvet msg box for you?
<tritium> !info xorg-driver-fglrx breezy
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.16.20-0ubuntu13 (breezy), Packaged size: 8129 kB, Installed size: 23540 kB
<tritium> Zeke1: do you have the restricted repo enabled?
<Zeke1> tritium, probably ot
<Zeke1> not*
<tritium> Zeke1: try working that issue first then, please
<Zeke1> tritium, i dont know what restricted repo is....i get a weird error can i pvt msg it to you
<tritium> Zeke1: okay
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<XHK> I ran pppoeconf, but i think i insterted my username wrong. I cant run it again too, beacause it will say that acess concerator did not respond. I need to close another running pppoe process, but ho i do it?
<Zeke1> tritium, i pasted it in a pvet msg box
<erUSUL> XHK: poff?
<tritium> Zeke1: I didn't get one.  Is your nick registered?
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can get w32codec i tried deb and the mplayer website anyother ideas
<XHK> erUSUL whats poff??
<tritium> sunshine: nalioth already told you
<gigaclon> sunshine, synaptic
<EnsignRedshirt> Sorry if this is an #ubuntu FAQ, but... How is breezy these days?  I currently run warty, but the from the sounds that my hard drive is making, I expect it will die soon.  I might as well upgrade when I replace it.  It might not last until the official release of breezy.
<erUSUL> a comand you type in a terminal
<XHK> that will stop pppoe process?
<Zeke1> tritium, yeah i just forgot to identify myself let me try again
<AstralJava> EnsignRedshirt: It's gonna be released on Oct. 13th.
<XHK> erUSUL will it stop pppoe process?
<Zeke1> tritium,  now try
<EnsignRedshirt> AstralJava: Have there been any major problems with the preview release of breezy?
<AstralJava> EnsignRedshirt: Oh, sorry I now got what you meant. Still unstable, more or less. If you can wait until release date, I'd suggest doing that.
<XHK> erUSUL will it stop pppoe process?
<EnsignRedshirt> AstralJava: Ah, OK.
<erUSUL> XHK: with modems it woks, try
<XHK> Ok ty
<gigaclon> EnsignRedshirt, you can always upgrade after you installed ubuntu
<dmacdonald111> Hi all.
<nalioth> EnsignRedshirt: if and when your HD dies, breezy is ok to use
<jpfarias> hey guys
* AstralJava conducts the #ubuntu choir: Hello jpfarias.
<jpfarias> since I've upgraded to breezy, my screen sometimes goes black as if the screensaver was enabled
<Ainvar> what linux ipod application is compatible with ephpod in windows?
<jpfarias> but it happens when I'm using the computer
<AstralJava> jpfarias: A laptop?
<evian> I found out how to add stuff to the Places menu, if anyone else cares.
<jpfarias> AstralJava, yep
<dmacdonald111> I am still having problems trying to set up my wireless network. I have the information available to view @ http://foxgamer.8m.net/custom.html. Could someone have a look and tell me where I'm going wrong. It's driving me mad!
<AstralJava> jpfarias: No chance that the killswitch would be to blame? You know the one that closes when you close the lid?
<Dr_Willis> wireless is such an annoyance :P lol - i can get mine ALMOST working.
<AstralJava> jpfarias: No idea, just my previous had that problem. Nothing to do with Breezy though. :)
<shekhar_> can someone help me with bluetooth manager in breezy?
<tritium> !tell Zeke1 about repositories
<AstralJava> shekhar_: I'll try, what's the problem?
<jpfarias> AstralJava, I think it is not that thing which is pressed when one closes the display
<AdmiralSenn> anyone know of a way to recover a damaged ext2 filesystem without ruining all data on it?
<AstralJava> shekhar_: Sorry, didn't read that far that it concerns Breezy... I'm still using Hoary.
<shekhar_> AstralJava:  i cannot pair my phone, though it is detected and asks for a passkey, ubuntu does not respond
<EnsignRedshirt> As an alternative to upgrading... If I need to replace my hard drive and keep my installation, would the following work?  (1) Copy the entire drive to an external HD; (2) Replace the old drive with a new one; (3) Boot with some LiveCD (ubuntu, knoppix, whatever), and copy the external drive to the new drive; (4) reboot.
<evian> AdmiralSenn: you know about fsck?
<shekhar_> AstralJava:  it may not be a breezy-hoary issue
<AdmiralSenn> evian, a little
<evian> did you try it already?
<AdmiralSenn> I don't know how to use it
<evian> man fsck
<valzaq> can anyone tell me how to bur a cd with gnome?
<sunshine> tri i tried that when it download the files were unknown
<erUSUL> EnsignRedshirt: you will have to reinstall grub aswell
<Dr_Willis> heh - i hear the phrase "I dont know how" way too much at work when answering PC questions.
<sunshine> w32codecs is not in synatics i checked there first it was in hoary extra but it not there anymore
<puff> Hm.
<EnsignRedshirt> erUSUL: Ah, that's right.
<AstralJava> shekhar_: What kind of a phone is it? Nokia, SonyEricsson, Siemens?
<dmacdonald111> valzaq: Try using K3b which is very good for burning cd's
<valzaq> does it work in gnome?
<B_166-ER-X> valzaq,  you have a few choice , yo uhave Gnome Baker, wich i fin unreliable, or to install k3b, a KDE burning app, wich works really gret
<nalioth> valzaq: it works very well
<Dr_Willis> k3b works very well :P
<dmacdonald111> yes, valzaq, I only use gnome :)
<AstralJava> valzaq: Graveman is alright as well.
<Dr_Willis> w32codecs -->  http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<valzaq> ok thanks
<AdmiralSenn> evian, all it says is what I already know - it's probably a damaged superblock
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: those are only for breezy
<AdmiralSenn> I did fsck /dev/hda2, which is the partition I need
<Dr_Willis> bummer. :P
<erUSUL> valzaq: for data cd nautilus works here whithout problems
<Dr_Willis> thats all i use.
<urob> My second problem always in the installation of the modem adsl is this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2618
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: here are the hoary ones http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. actually makes ya wonder what the diff in the package would be for breezy or the others.
<urob> When it will be possible to get the answers'
<dmacdonald111> On wireless, it is set up correctly in mepis, so, would I be able to copy the setup files over to ubuntu for these to work?
<Dr_Willis> its just a dir with a bunch of dll's when i looked in the package
<evian> AdmiralSenn: that's what fsck says?
<AdmiralSenn> yes
<evian> or what the man page says
<evian> oh
<AdmiralSenn> should I do e2fsck -p?
<erUSUL> dmacdonald111: if mepis is debian like it should work.
<evian> yeah, but you have to unmount the partition first
<Alvin> o_O
<AdmiralSenn> it's not mounted anyway
<evian> ok
<Alvin> 'lo people
<AdmiralSenn> I'm on my livecd
<evian> yeah try the -p option
<valzaq> or u can use the ubuntu live cd and then do the fsck
<AdmiralSenn> ... great, it says the same thing as last time
<dmacdonald111> erUSUL: yes, mepis is debian based. Thank you for that. I'll see if I can find all the files to copy across.
<AdmiralSenn> evian, should I message you the output?
<evian> sure, although I'm not an expert, I'm curious
<BurgerMann> in order to get mysql+php+apache to work together, what must I install first?
<erUSUL> dmacdonald111: maybe just looking for hints in the configuration files is a wiser idea... anyway make backups of the old files
<sunshine> does anyone know how i can get w32codecs#
<Alvin> careful, IRC kicks if you paste a lot of lines
<Alvin> it thinks it's spam
<AstralJava> jpfarias: So you say it blanks out when you're working on your machine? There's not even a minute of a break? I noticed that xscreensaver on my Hoary machine goes blank after a minute or so, even if I set it to 10 minutes.
<valzaq> i recently had problems with my netcard modules everything was workin fine, i rebooted the computer and then the modules started failing
<AdmiralSenn> that's why I'm using PM's
<Alvin> Ah
<Alvin> sorry =P
<AdmiralSenn> no problem
<jpfarias> AstralJava, it goes black no matter I'm working or not =(
<Alvin> Hey, anyone know why ubuntu 5.04 won't detect my sound card?
<AstralJava> jpfarias: So it could just be an xscreensaver bug, or something else. I'm sorry I never figured that one out, just set it to 100 minutes and the problem went away. Can't help you further...
<dmacdonald111> erUSUL: Thank you. I shall have a hunt and see what I can find. Thanks for the tip on making backups! I always forget to do that. lol
<jpfarias> AstralJava, ok
<atha> sunshine: I think the link for the .deb has been pasted couple of times in a last 5 minutes
<erUSUL> Alvin: it depends on your soundcard
<jpfarias> AstralJava, the funny thing about it is that I've disabled the screensaaver
<sunshine> i've had the deb i've download it but the files are unknown
<nalioth> sunshine: unknown to what?
<atha> what applications says that the files are unknown?
<linukso> Hi! Any gaim users here :)? How can I unblock an msn contact in gaim?
<Alvin> Oh oh! pick me!
<AstralJava> jpfarias: Well then, that's outta the question. :) I have no idea what else could be causing it, sorry...
<sunshine> the file type are classified as unknown so they would not run
<Alvin> I know
<jpfarias> AstralJava, thanks
<linukso> found it!
<nalioth> sunshine: how did you try to run them?
<atha> sunshine: .deb's are not meant to be run as themselves, but installed with dpkg -i file.deb
<nalioth> sunshine: from a terminal
<AdmiralSenn> evian, I'm going to make a second ext2 partition in some free space and see if I can use that superblock
<urob> eihh!!!!!!!!! Is there someone ? Is this ufficial support of ubuntu ? or have I wasted time to write only ?
<Alvin> woah, the gaim website died
<Alvin> x.x
<evian> ok, that's beyond me, sorry
<evian> good luck!
<AdmiralSenn> heh
<AdmiralSenn> it's beyond me too!
<AdmiralSenn> but thanks
<Alvin> apt-get fridge pie
<evian> AdmiralSenn, did you try the e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Alvin> >.>
<AdmiralSenn> yeah
<urob> How function this system of help ?
<evian> ok
<AstralJava> Alvin: Which card is it? Have you checked whether it can be found on this website: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/ ?
<AdmiralSenn> but that number is supposed to be the block it starts on and I don't know that
<Alvin> AstralJava: Not sure, I'll check in a moment
<erUSUL> urob: i do not have a dsl modem i can not help you... the error message you pasted said something about modules not loaded try loading them
<PShivers> Urob: here you can ask anyone about anything, this is non-official and noone will be respinsible if you screw your PC
<Alvin> It's an old PC, 6 years old
<bluekey> is their a file browser like nautilus but that has a "address" bar
<XHK> I finally got itnernet in linux!!!
<AdmiralSenn> now to see if I can find the first block in that partition
<XHK> woohooooo
<Alvin> bluekey: go to edit > prefs
<XHK> Thx to the guy who told me 'poff' command lol
<dmacdonald111> XHK: Well done! Don't suppose you have a wireless network?
<hans> looks like nonsens to me
<B_166-ER-X> XHK,  wasnt that hard for me, i just booted after my first instal..
<Alvin> then click.. behaviour
<XHK> :P
<Alvin> and check `Always open in browser windows'.
<Alvin> got that, bluekey?
<sambagirl> is there help in configuring say a domain for your computer like say i wanting to do nomadraidio.net at a pc on my network is there help setting up server thing?
<Alvin> sambagirl: you need to buy a domain
<sambagirl> i have domains
<Alvin> ah
<sambagirl> but i want to host them at home
<Alvin> then check how to forward the Ip to it
<sambagirl> so i can do my raido streaming at home see?
<Alvin> IP*
<urob> PShiver :  ok ......
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> so you forward the ip that is how you do it.
<sambagirl> aha
<Alvin> yeah
<Alvin> but is your IP static?
<urob> PSHiver: do another UBUNTU !!!!
<valzaq> or you can make a virtual host in apache
<Alvin> if it's dnamic like mine, no luck
<bluekey> Alvin: one sec testing
<Alvin> dymanic
<Alvin> ok
<AdmiralSenn> *dynamic
<XHK> Can i get somehow to my windows files from linux?
<sambagirl> that is what i want a virtual host
<Alvin> haha
<Alvin> yeah, dynamic =P
<nalioth> !tell XHK about windowsdrives
<valzaq> u should configure a dns server like mydns
<PShivers> Urob ??
<XHK> ty
<Alvin> XHK: yeah, you could host it on a website, shove it on a pen drive or burn it to a DVD/CD(s)
<sambagirl> yes dynamic unless i buy static from isp
<AdmiralSenn> bah
<AdmiralSenn> have to boot into windows now
<AdmiralSenn> >_<
<sambagirl> yes i remember mydns from many years ago
<erUSUL> sambagirl: what to do depends... do you have a public static ip or dinamic one
<bluekey> Alvin: that is checked already..
<Alvin> oh
<Alvin> restart nautilus
<sambagirl> dynamic
<bluekey> i mean a address bar i can like type in where i want to go to
<bluekey> instead of having to browse using the icons
<Alvin> ok
<Alvin> wait..
<sambagirl> it changes i guess eventhough it is always connected to the thing you know.
<atha> bluekey: hit ctrl-l and you've got an address bar in nautilus
<sunshine> nal li try it again what the deb website
<Alvin> view > location bar
<urob> erUSUL: my second modem is ethernet !!
<sambagirl> another thing is that my workspace on bototm of my task bar just dissapeared. i want it back but it's gone now forever.
<Alvin> right click > add
<Alvin> find workspace manager
<nalioth> sunshine: hoary or breezy?
<snorks> find a way to start gnome-panel'
<snorks> i dont think that's smar
<snorks> err
<snorks> find a way to start gnome-panel
<atha> urob: it seems that you have a working ethernet interface already?
<bluekey> atha: that works good. any way to have it always start like that
<snorks> you have no idea how much i have to read
<snorks> wrong channel
<Alvin> bluekey: view > location bar
<erUSUL> urob: so? what do you mean?
<sunshine> breezy
<urob> atha: yes and on other distro is all ok !!
<nalioth> sunshine: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Alvin> lala
<Alvin> I'm bored, gcc exploded
<erUSUL> sambagirl: add another one. right click on the bar and add
<Alvin> o.o
<cyrille> ou
<Alvin> erUSUL: I said already >_>
<bluekey> alvin: location bar is open. ctrl+L makes it so the buttons showing where you are change to a address thing you can type in
<ibuntu> Anyone here know if gtkpod is any good?
<urob> erUSUL: it means that i don't succeedin installing two anybody
<bluekey> but every time i start nautilus i have to CTRL+L again
<Alvin> hmm
<cyrille> coucou
<sambagirl> wow your brillliant
<sambagirl> it worked
<Alvin> me?
<Alvin> o.o
<sambagirl> oui
<Alvin> bash: bored
<erUSUL> urob: for the ethernet one have you tried pppoeconf?
<Alvin> ubuntu is awesome on my old '98
<Alvin> <3 some african programmer dudes
<atha> bluekey: I think i found a solution
<urob> erUSUL:obviousli yes !!!!!
<sambagirl> 3 african programmer did this software? wow. salut!
<Alvin> no?
<Alvin> it was a very misleading joke
<erUSUL> sambagirl: ???
<sambagirl> umm
<Alvin> yay, gcc = work
<sambagirl> jooke?
<atha> bluekey: run gconf-editor, open apps-nautilus-preferences, check always_use_location_entry
<Alvin> joke
<bluekey> thankee you
<erUSUL> urob: i have a 56k connection and can ony offer limited help here... sorry
<sambagirl> you not think 3 african programmers existing?\
<evian> I found the answer to how to make my printer print high quality, in case anyone cares. I switched the driver from hpjis to gimp-print.
<dabear> hi, I desperately need a net limiter for ubuntu (e.g. restricting the system to download at a max of 30kbps), is this possible?
<evian> and now its perfect
<Alvin> no
<Alvin> im just saying, ubuntu is not made by africans as far as I know
<urob> erUSUL: ok heartfull Thanks
<sambagirl> you think there are not 3 african programmers in the world?
<Alvin> of course there are
<sambagirl> ah
<sambagirl> do you konw Theodore and Simon? Dave? :)
<bbwolf> alvinnn!
<Alvin> o.o?
<dabear>  hi, I desperately need a net limiter for ubuntu (e.g. restricting the system to download at a max of 30kbps), is this possible?
<bbwolf> erm-- not you-- i was referring to the 3rd chipmunk
<sambagirl> heh
<sskk> How do I add a new path to a $PATH variable for all users, including root? (sound elementary, but I can't make it work from /etc/profile)
<erUSUL> dabear: maybe with traffic-shaper?
<dabear> i'' try it now
<sambagirl> ok so i need to do a prepreation thing first. 1st i need to setup apache
<sambagirl> then mydns
<Alvin> yea
<revarc> Could anyone help me with installing nvidia drivers for and fx5900 on breezy?  I've tried using the nvidia-glx that comes with breezy, and have also compiled from the official nvidia linux drivers (both 7676 and 7667) nothing has worked.
<sambagirl> then i can try to access or ask someone to access
<Alvin> what OS are you running? ubuntu?
<Alvin> its not that easy
<ubuntu> hi
<Alvin> 'lo ubuntu
<evian> sskk, perhaps in a boot script?
<dabear> hm,  traffic-shaper isn't in the repos...
<ubuntu> sorry bout the nick im on kubuntu livecd, im usually gazam
<Alvin> ah, ok
<ubuntu> being on kde makes me appreciate gnome much more :P
<Alvin> KDE is crap on a stick.
<ubuntu> agreed :D
<WinZ> ))
<erUSUL> dabear: is a kernel module google around a bit
<Alvin> <3 GNOME
<Alvin> K = lose
<chris__> hello people;)
<ubuntu> :P couldnt say it better myself
<egoplastiek> i'm using amsn, i'm trying to dock it, but it won't show up in the notification area
<ubuntu> hey chris_
<Alvin> hmm
<egoplastiek> same with workpace (anti-rsi)
<Alvin> hi chris
<egoplastiek> what can i do about it
<egoplastiek> ?
<bluekey> is their any way to get a xerox multifunction printer thats on the network to work without linux drivers for it?
<havoc> dabear: 'tc', which is used by traffic shapers such as wondershaper (packaged as wshaper or something)
<ubuntu> egoplastiek, i was testing out amsn yesterday, you need to go into its preferences and set it to show in the task bar
<nalioth> havoc: not 'trickle' ?
<sambagirl> is apache already turned on?
<havoc> nalioth: I run wondershaper (wshaperx), which is justa  script which calls 'tc'
<revarc> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<revarc> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<revarc> (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"
<revarc> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Alvin> do people use root here? or user accounts?
<nalioth> revarc: no pasting
<revarc> sorry
<nalioth> !tell Alvin about root
<egoplastiek> ubuntu, which part of the settings? (bad ui design ;) )
<sambagirl> wow bit turrent is here
<evian> bluekey, perhaps you could use network printing via another machine with another OS on the network?
<sylvu> hi
<SuperNinjaKitty> Alvin i use a user acct about 98% of the time
<nalioth> linner: howdy
<sambagirl> wow this softwear has it all except for petro for my xjs-v12
<Alvin> ubotu: uhh, noes?
<ubotu> Alvin: What?
<Alvin> you can use root too
<sambagirl> how do you turn on apache?
<ubuntu> egoplastiek, i know :P but unfortunately i dont have it on this system so cannot guide you through it perfectly, but search for something to do with taskbar or starterbar etc. sorry
<linner> nalioth:  hey :)
<havoc> sambagirl: /etc/init.d/apache start
<SuperNinjaKitty> Alvin there is no reason to use root as your day to day use
<bluekey> evian: is it possible to print through my windows  xp pro box from ubuntu?
<sambagirl> thans Major Havoc
<egoplastiek> ubuntu, in the tools menu there is a submenu 'docking', is that what you mean? that part is already configured
* linner is away: I'm painting... be back in a little while
<Alvin> SuperNinjaKitty: i know
<Alvin> I just wondered
<ubuntu> :P it probably is, maybe i can get amsn on this system i will try, although installing software to a live cd is not so good :/
<Alvin> blarp
<evian> bluekey: I was thinking that it was, however now I only see the reverse situation described on the wiki
<SuperNinjaKitty> most linux users i know wouldnt think of using root all the time, bad policy
<egoplastiek> by the way, i was mentioning that workpace also won't dock
<sambagirl> havoc saying no directory of file
<evian> bluekey: still I sorta suspect that it is possible
<Alvin> SuperNinjaKitty: yeah
<bluekey> ok
<Alvin> but.. why?
<ubuntu> egoplastiek... i cant get amsn at the moment, and i do not know anything about workplace, so sorry about that... I will search the amsn website maybe i can find something
<sylvu> hi everybody
<havoc> sambagirl: you're sure you have apache installed?  I don't think it is by default
<sylvu> pls help me
<Alvin> sylvu: yes?
<sambagirl> ahah
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<erUSUL> sambagirl: maybe it is not yet installed
<egoplastiek> ubuntu, it's workpace. just fyi. maybe you'll like it. to prevent RSI.
<sambagirl> no it is not installed
<sambagirl> sorry
<sambagirl> ;)
<havoc> sambagirl: no problem :)
<ubuntu> egoplastiek, i will look it up thanks
<egoplastiek> thanks for your help ubuntu, i'll continue the googlesearch :)
<sylvu>  i want to install asterisk in ubuntu...is it possible?
<havoc> sylvu: everything is possible ;)
<sambagirl> where would i install it from archive manager?
<evian> bluekey: I should think that at the worst, you could print to a postscript file and use something like VNC to operate the winxp machine to print it
<Alvin> havoc: took the words out of my mouth
<sambagirl> no add/remove programs
<havoc> sambagirl: "apt-get install apache1" is one way
<evian> bluekey: but there probably is an easier setup
<havoc> sambagirl: or you can use a GUI software manager like 'aptitude'
<sambagirl> i try that fro breezy lol no such luck
<sambagirl> let me try
<Alvin> sambagirl: applications > system tools > add/rm programs
<atha> bluekey: just share the printer on XP computer and use samba to print from linux
<havoc> sambagirl: under the System menu somewhere in either gnome or kde
<ubuntu> no problem egoplastiek, i gotta go for a while but i will be back, your gonna have to link me to workplace later, it is a very general word to google search for :P
<havoc> Alvin: thanx
<revarc> Could anyone help me with installing nvidia drivers for and fx5900 on breezy?  I've tried using the nvidia-glx that comes with breezy, and have also compiled from the official nvidia linux drivers (both 7676 and 7667) nothing has worked.  (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device! (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting *** (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<havoc> I'm not actually on my breezy workstation right now
<theoo> Hi can you help me config my laptop that was just installed with ubuntu. the installation progress can't automatically defect my ethernet card ... so now I need to manually config or install a new driver or something ..
<puff> hm, can somebody advise me on changing screen resolution?
<sambagirl> i did apt-get install apache it is working now
<havoc> revarc: a lot of xorg stuff in breezy is still messed up
<sambagirl> thanks then i try that install thingy
<Alvin> puff: system > prefs > screen res
<sambagirl> /etc/init.d/apache/ apache start
<sambagirl> something like that i th9nk
<havoc> sambagirl:  /etc/init.d/apache start
<WinZ> /etc/init.d/apache start
<puff> Alvin: Yeah, I'm trying that... it causes weirdness, the screen gets displayed with odd shadows on parts of it, blocks of it moved aorund etc.
<havoc> sambagirl: <tab> completion is your friend
<sambagirl> thanks major havoc\
<evian> bluekey: take a look at this: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/01/13/lnxckbk_samba.html
<evian> apparently it is possible with samba
<puff> Alvin: It worked fine last month, I reinstalled hoary last week because I was having kernel flakiness, and now it does this...
<revarc> So I guess the best solution to my problem is is to wait until xorg is better and continue to use nv instead of nvidia?
<havoc> puff you could try dpkg-reconfigure on the x server
<B_166-ER-X> hi, i would need some help to install / configure my nvidia drivers
<erUSUL> ubotu: nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<sambagirl> should i restart services?
<sambagirl> havoc?
<sambagirl> havoc should i restart services?
<rontidi> hi folks
<sambagirl> hi rontidi
<Eppu> Hey, anyone know where the opengl manual pages are in Breezy? Can't seem to find the proper package to install.
<theoo> Hi can you help me config my laptop that was just installed with ubuntu. the installation progress can't automatically defect my ethernet card ... so now I need to manually config or install a new driver or something ..
<rontidi> a newbie here
<havoc> sambagirl: what services?
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> it says inetd samba rsync apache2 cupsys postfix cron
<evian> I have solved about 10 problems recently with the help of you good folks. I just have one left: skype and sound won't play together yet
<havoc> sambagirl: ah, sure, restart them
<crimsun> evian, that's unsolvable currently.
<sambagirl> oh
<havoc> sambagirl: it's an install script asking you this?
<evian> crimsun: oh
<evian> crimsun: well thanks for trying with me before
<sambagirl> so apache is starting or something?
<crimsun> evian, well, let me amend that: It's unsolvable without much hacking.
<evian> crimsun: ok, I was going to ask, because, sky was working for me under mandrake on this same machine
<evian> skype
<ryufreak> anyone help me, i can't get my x800xl pci-e card to work
<sunshine> now that w32codec is installed it keep disconnected my internet browser
<evian> crimsun: would you be so kind as to tell me the root problem?
<erUSUL> !tell ryufreak about ati
<crimsun> evian, err, do you mean Skype doesn't work at all?
<sunshine> and my mplayer isn't working
<evian> crimsun: it launches, but I can't get it to make a sound
<evian> crimsun: echo123 test is silent
<evian> evian: but other K sound apps like Kaffeine, work
<ryufreak> how do i find out what kernel version i have?
<evian> crimsun: but other K sound appls like Kaffeine, work
<evian> crimsun: I was going to give you the output of amixer last night after deleting asound.conf, but I had to run to make an appointment
<nalioth> ryufreak: in a terminal, type "uname -a"
<Balduran> hello
<theoo> Hi can you help me config my laptop that was just installed with ubuntu. the installation progress can't automatically defect my ethernet card ... so now I need to manually config or install a new driver or something ..
<puff> havoc: interesting...
<evian> maybe I should try some other internet phone than skype. its just that skype seemed to have the best quality. any recommendations for competitors?
<ryufreak> thanks nalioth and erUSUL
<ryufreak> now how do i get my w32codec to work?
<puff> havoc: How disruptive is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", will I have to exit and restart applications, etc?
<havoc> puff: you'll have to restart the xserver
<Dr_Willis>  well if you want the changes to actually take affect.. yes. :P
<havoc> puff: all it does is re-write xorg.conf
<puff> havoc: Will that in turn require restarting emacs, mozilla, etc.?
<Dr_Willis> you may (should) backup your existing/working xorg.conf.
<crimsun> evian, sorry, I'm juggling work and irc, so give me a sec to read scrollback, please.
<havoc> you can run it from a term in X, but you won't see a change until you restart X
<puff> I.e. is this something I can try right now, or should I wait until I'm at a good stopping point?
<havoc> puff: wait, since restarting X means "logging out" and then back in
<evian> crimsun: sure, just ignore the part where I was losing it and started talking to myself :)
<crimsun> evian, ok, so you're using KDE?
<amorph> is it possible to update ubuntu to kernel 2.6.13 and to gnome 2.12 ?
<sunshine> im tryin to access a site that requested me to have w32 codecs but now everytime i go to the website it disconnect my innternet browser
<evian> crimsun, no
<evian> crimsun, but when it was working in mandrake I had both KDE and gnome installed
<puff> havoc: Thanks, I'll try that later then.
<havoc> puff: np :)
<evian> crimsun: perhaps if I installed kubuntu it would work, but I don't want to mess up ubuntu, I don't know how well they play together
<chop> help problem whle installing warcraft 3 (use wine)
<havoc> evian: installing kde won't mess up anything
<chop> help problem whle installing warcraft 3 (use wine)
<porko> hola
<chop> help problem whle installing warcraft 3 (use wine)
<porko> hay alguno de habla hispana?
<havoc> kick
<evian> havoc: thanks, do you think it might help skype to work?
<chop> help problem whle installing warcraft 3 (use wine)
<NoUse> chop you need to be more specfic to get help
<cas> Hi, I'm looking for a ftp client that supports TLS/SSL. A Graphical frontend would be nice. Does anyone knows one?
<havoc> evian: no clue, I've never used skype
<chop> [LethAL] : help
<evian> ok
<chop> still stuck
<[LethAL] > wHAT WAS YOUR PROBLEM?
<[LethAL] > Ooops
<tear> Hi, I just switched screen and Now I can't set resolution to more then 1024
<chop> [LethAL] : wait
<tear> I know the screen handles more
<[LethAL] > tear, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sunshine> what do i do
<porko> how can i change the resoltion of my screen??
<[LethAL] > porko, System, Preferences, Screen resolution
<porko> to 1280x800
<crimsun> evian, does sound work normally outside of Skype?
<evian> yes!
<porko> ok, but that resolution no exist
<[LethAL] > !tell crimsun about skype
<crimsun> [LethAL] , no, I'm helping evian, but thanks.
<havoc> porko: then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and then restart X
<[LethAL] > Oh... :P
<evian> thanks LethAL but I already know about that stuff
<porko> ok
<[LethAL] > My bad... I'm asleep
<havoc> busy here today
<BurgerMann> Why's the ubuntu cd sometimes needed to install certian things?.. like for instance gcc?
<havoc> BurgerMann: edit apt prefs
<[LethAL] > BurgerMann, because they haven't been updated since you installed
<BurgerMann> oh
<havoc> BurgerMann: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sambagirl> havoc it says starting webserver apache i
<[LethAL] > BurgerMann, Yes, you should remove your CD
<havoc> BurgerMann: comment out the line for the CD, 1st one I think
<BurgerMann> [LethAL]  & havoc: thx both :)
<heatxsink> any problems with this latest update in breezy/
<heatxsink> ?
<havoc> sambagirl: that's what you wanted, right?
<sambagirl> yes so now how do i aceess the panel or configuratoin thingy?
<moparfan90> is there a package for americas army?
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, google
<havoc> sambagirl: I'm not sure what ubuntu comes with as far as a GUI apache configuration tool
<sambagirl> oh no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> BurgerMann, because you still have the deb-cdrom listing in /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> BurgerMann, comment it out and update
<moparfan90> no a ubuntu package
<crimsun> evian, what is the default audio sink configured as in System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector?
<[LethAL] > moparfan90, If it's there, yes, if not, no
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<havoc> crimsun: we already told him :)
<BurgerMann> Ohh that's so sweeet!
<sambagirl> brb
<Belutz> sambagirl, you might want to install webmin then
<Eppu> Anyone know where the opengl manual pages are in Breezy? I have them on my hoary system, but not on breezy.
<BurgerMann> SWEET!
<sambagirl> do i do apt-get webmin ?
<moparfan90> well i was looking for a 'yes' or 'no' if you dont know then you shouldnt say anything
<nalioth> Eppu: look in file:///usr/share/docs/
<s_wart> anyone know the secret to getting vncserver (or tightvncserver) to work on breezy?
<[LethAL] > sambagirl, search for it in Synaptic, there's a lot of related packages
<evian> crimsun, they are both set to ALSA
<sambagirl> how do i do that?
<[LethAL] > sambagirl, no gui?
<Belutz> sambagirl, yes, and you could search more with 'webmin' as a keyword, there's a lot of plugin for webmin
<Eppu> nalioth: nope, not there. Just some python-opengl pages
<sunshine> can someone please help me fix this i've download w32codec from dpkg and wen i go to a website that requested it it disconnected my internt browser
<s_wart> my 1.log file is completely empty. I modified the script to use xorg.conf, but still no luck
<havoc> [LethAL] : tell her to menu path to get to synaptic
<sambagirl> what is synaptic?
<evian> crimsun: I actually just heard skype make a ring sound, on the echo test but still no voices
<Eppu> nalioth: I also tried apt-file search, but it didn't find them either on Breezy. On hoary they show up fine
<nalioth> ubotu tell sambagirl about synaptic
<havoc> nalioth: thanx :)
<BurgerMann> hmn. It says that gcc cannot create executables ? :S
<nalioth> Eppu: not sure then
<concept10> How do I remove some of the default packages in breezy without removing the gnome-desktop?  for ex.  evolution, rhythmbox, serpentine
<havoc> I'm runnign KDE, not gnome, so I can't tell her the path
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<evian> crimsun: but now the second time I try the echo test after launching, skype says "problem with sound service"
<havoc> synaptic is jsut a gui package amnager like aptitude?
<sunshine> java is doing the same thing
<puff> Interesting, the ntop package appears to have permission problems.
<[LethAL] > havoc, tes
<sunshine> nal help please
<crimsun> evian, ok. That's probably due to a program hogging the sound device.
<havoc> [LethAL] : ok
<sambagirl> what is aptitude?
<[LethAL] > yes*
<sambagirl> where i find these things?
<sambagirl> find
<evian> crimsun: oh ok that's interesting
<sunshine> someone help please
<nalioth> sambagirl: a console frontend to apt-get
<nalioth> !tell sunshine about cli
<havoc> synaptic is the default apt gui in gnome?
<concept10> Anyone know how to get the gnome-desktop package to _remained installed_
<havoc> (gnome on ubuntu that is)
<Eppu> It might be related to the mesa/opengl reorganization. In hoary the pages are provided by xlibmesa-gl-dev but that package does not exist in breezy.
<[LethAL] > havoc, yes
<sambagirl> grr
<sambagirl> nothing simple
<havoc> sambagirl: look for synaptic in the menus, likely under System somewhere
<desidaerius504> I have a question about package compatibility on Ubuntu. Can you install any package compiled for Debian on an Ubuntu system, provided you have all the depencies resolved?
<BurgerMann> sambagirl: why not?
<chop> [LethAL] : im back
<[LethAL] > havoc, there's also the intuitively named 'Add/Remove Programs'
<kennethlove> or pop open a terminal and type 'sudo synaptic'
<NoUse> sambagirl whats complicated about synaptic
<havoc> [LethAL] : heh, cool
<kennethlove> desidaerius504: you should be able to, yeah.
<sambagirl> i wondeirng whree this webmin iis
<sunshine> nal i dont understand what this is for
<BurgerMann> What's "C compiler default output file name" ? :s
<havoc> NoUse: I don't think she's faound it yet
<chop> [LethAL] : stuck with wine
<[LethAL] > havoc, Doesn't have much itn it though
<sambagirl> where in gods name is SYNAPTIC?
<sambagirl> www.synaptic.com?
<chop> [LethAL] : try to install war3 with wine
<NoUse> sambagirl ubotu messaged you with instructions
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<NoUse> !tell sambagirl synaptic
<[LethAL] > sambagirl, System, Administration,. Synaptic
<ryufreak> my xorg.config file is read only, how do i get permission to edit it?
<nalioth> sunshine: where did you d/l the files to?
<NoUse> !tell sambagirl about synaptic
<BurgerMann> heh
<havoc> ryufreak: sudo
<chop> [LethAL] : but it it need cd even when i crack it
<ryufreak> sudo -apt-get xorg.config ?
<[LethAL] > chop, try the CVS version of Cedega
<kennethlove> if i wanted to go up to gnome 2.12 before warty comes out (i know, i know, just a week or two), any easy way to do that?
<havoc> ryufreak: you editing it manually or with dpkg-reconfigure?
<sunshine> http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ the website you gave me
<[LethAL] > !tell chop about cedega
<ryufreak> manually..?
<puff> http://pastebin.com/377050
<logan001101> thanks guys
<s_wart> anyone have any advice on breezy vnc, or is the easy answer to roll back to hoary if I really need it?
<havoc> ryufreak: what are you trying to do?
<logan001101> [LethAL] : logan = chop
<evian> s_wart: vnc doesn't work in breezy?
<sunshine> it seem like a waste the files just collaspe the internet browser
<ryufreak> edit the xorg.config file to read drivers for my x800xl
<[LethAL] > logan001101, [LethAL]  = away
<Dangly> how can i use apt-get to search for a package I would like?
<s_wart> evian: not for me. it quietly fails. been trying to get it to work since the weekend
<havoc> ryufreak: you don't use apt-get for that
<logan001101> [LethAL] : :D
<Eppu> s_wart: I haven't had any problems with vnc on breezy
<Dangly> what do i use?
<ryufreak> how do i open it so i can actually edit it?
<evian> s_wart: oh I didn't know that
<kennethlove> dangly - apt-get search <package name>
<havoc> ryufreak: you know how to use vim?
<ryufreak> havoc, no
<havoc> hmm
<logan001101> [LethAL] : so what can i do???
<NoUse> kennethlove you mean apt-cache
<s_wart> evian: I installed it using apt-get. maybe I am missing the user-friendly way of doing it
<[LethAL] > logan001101, try it with cedega... like ubotu messaged you
<logan001101> [LethAL] : ok
<NoUse> dangly apt-cache search <keyword>
<kennethlove> yeah.
<ThJ> hey, what's the best and simplest way of telling apache to listen only on a certain IP?
<havoc> ryufreak: sudu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf &
<logan001101> [LethAL] : like ubotu messaged you --> what does it mean??
<[LethAL] > logan001101, try the links he gave
<havoc> ryufreak: be very careful not to save changes unless you're sure you know what you're doing though
<ryufreak> havoc, i've already created a backup
<havoc> ryufreak: smart man :)
<Eppu> Thj: put BindAddress 127.0.0.1 in the config?
<sskk> Has anybody experienced problems with the boot splash screen in the 5.10 prerelease?
<[LethAL] > logan001101, On the second site, it says that RoC and tFT both work fine
<desidaerius504> ryufreak, you may want to make a backup copy of xorg.conf
<evian> crimsun: I gotta run to another appointment, thanks for trying to help me
<evian> bye
<desidaerius504> oops, didn't see that yet :-p
<logan001101> [LethAL] : but
<[LethAL] > ?
<logan001101> [LethAL] : it needs CD
<ThJ> Eppu: hm
<logan001101> [LethAL] : even when i've cracked it
<sambagirl> my msn works now :D
<ryufreak> yeah, i have already made a copy desidaerius504 =x
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> this is way cool
<logan001101> [LethAL] : ok ill try again
<[LethAL] > logan001101, The cedega wiki doesn't say it needs a no-cd crack
<Zeke1> can someone help me to get my ati working
<sunshine> nal what do i do now
<havoc> !tell Zeke1 about ati
<havoc> yay, got it right :)
<nalioth> sunshine: where did you d/l the files to?
<havoc> Zeke1: you get that?
* havoc had problems with his ATI card as well
<s_wart> Eppu: the version of vncserver I have seems to assume XFree - is there a specific version I should be using?
<Dangly> where can i find acroread for ubuntu 5.10 ?
<tear> Is there anyway to override the reolution settings for ubuntu?
<dpro\> Dangly, sudo apt-get install acroread
<havoc> tear: "override"?
<concept10> Dangly, or use the supplied application 'evince'
<Dangly> cant find package acroread
<sunshine> http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ thew website u gave me
<Dangly> is there a repo that has acroread 7.xx for 5.10?
<nalioth> sunshine: where on YOUR box did you download TO ?
<havoc> Dangly: you could just download and install it yourself from adobe.com
<Eppu> s_wart: hmm, I haven't actually used the separate vncserver on breezy, just shared my gnome desktops. Do you really need a separate vnc display?
<XHK> How do i install rpm file?
<kennethlove> XHK: use alien
<nalioth> XHK: what program do you want?
<nalioth> XHK: rpms can cause problems
<XHK> Hmn
<s_wart> Eppu: the breezy machine is upstairs and I'm down here on the laptop with only console access
<XHK> how can i install tar then
<Lars_G> nalioth: Anything ending in PMS can cause trouble
<s_wart> I can go upstairs if I need to but that room is kitted out as a guest room :)
<havoc> XHK: you should already hav tar
<nalioth> XHK: most tar files have readmes or other instructions in them
<XHK> mhh ok
<XHK> But arent rpms easier to isntall?
<havoc> doh, install a tar *file* :)
<Lars_G> XHK: tar is default in an ubuntu install (meaning, it should aready be there).
<XplOzIon> can any tell me a pretty good HOWTO for Postfix please? PM me please
<tristanmike> XHK, try to find a .deb if you can
<nalioth> XHK: this is not redhat. it is ubuntu. ubuntu uses debs
<Eppu> s_wart: only console? Are you trying to use some special svgalib client or something?
<havoc> XplOzIon: http://www.postfix.org/
<XHK> ok
<Lars_G> XHK: Only in RPM based system (Redhat, FC, and Mandriva). Else debs are better for you.
<XHK> how do i isntall deb then?
<havoc> XplOzIon: look at their docs, many howtos there
<nalioth> XHK: if you tell us the program you want, we can advise a non problematic method of installation
<Lars_G> XHK: And learning to compile a source will be a plus for the future.
<tristanmike> XHK, sudo dpkg -i <file>
<s_wart> Eppu: no, I'm not running ubuntu on the laptop, I'm just connecting via ssh
<Lars_G> XHK: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Lars_G> tristanmike: You have a batch of tiotimoline?
<ecki> hello
<tristanmike> Lars_G, tiotimoline?
<Eppu> s_wart: Ah, but you have graphical system on the laptop? In that case you could just share your breezy desktop and use any vnc client to access it
<Lars_G> tristanmike: Sci-fi joke, I meant you traveled into the future to copy my line before I typed it.
<sunshine> home
<logan001101> im living for dying :-O
<logan001101> im living for dying :-O
<XHK> Anyway, will the xmms come with ubuntu install?
<tristanmike> Lars_G, lol, I like Sci-fi, just never heard that term :P
<s_wart> Eppu: ah, I think that's the "user friendly" option I'm missing :)
<kennethlove> XHK: yeah
<sunshine> home/sunshine/ file.deb
<XHK> But i cant find it?
<logan001101> this is the gap between hell and heaven ooooooaaaaaaaaooooooooooooaaaaaaaaa
<nalioth> sunshine: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i name_of_file.deb"
<Eppu> s_wart: Sharing the desktop can be enabled from System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Absenth> hola.
<Lars_G> tristanmike: Tiotimoline is a ficticious element invented by Isaac Asimov, he wrote a complete scientific essay on the substance, it's a substance SO soluble in water, that if you intend to dissolve it in water, it'll travel thorough time to the point in which you will dissolve it.
<XHK> Where is XMMS?
<XHK> in applications there isnt
<Lars_G> XHK: /usr/bin
<kennethlove> XHK: applications -> sound & video -> xmms
<s_wart> Eppu: thanks, I'll go upstairs and try that now :p
<tristanmike> Lars_G, ahhh, Asimov, I unfortunatly haven't read any of his work :(
<XHK> ther eare ionly music and cd player :S
<TimeWave> I am running ubuntu on a thinkpad 600e. The DHCP recognizes and assigns an ip, but it has trouble connecting. It is connecting through an older pcmcia card. Do I need to change the dhcp settings or the settings for the pcmcia?
<havoc> Asimov rules
<XplOzIon> havoc: any site with differents HOWTO's?
<havoc> XplOzIon: not that I know of
<kennethlove> XHK: open a terminal, type 'sudo apt-get install xmms'
<XHK> ok ty
<havoc> XplOzIon: they not have what you need?
<Absenth> watching etherape is addictive.
<Eppu> s_wart: hope it works. If that's your only display, it should be at machine:0
<Absenth> expecially while using IRC, and gaim (connected to Y!, AIM, and MSN)
<sunshine> it say it set up w43codec
<XHK> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<XHK> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<XHK> is only available from another source
<XHK> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<sunshine> sorry it say it set up w32codec
<nalioth> XHK: do not paste in here
<XHK> sorry
<nalioth> XHK: read the channel /topic
<tristanmike> XHK, have you enabled repositories?
<XHK> Hmn dont think so
<Lars_G> XplOzIon: How-tos about what?
<XplOzIon> havoc: Not really, there too confused howto's, and honestly since my born lenguage isnt english im having a hard time understanding em, and cant find what i need in spanish
<tear> havoc, I can only set up to 1024 resolution and I now my new monitor handles more
<kennethlove> will the breezy install CD work as an upgrade?
<tristanmike> !tell XHK about repositories
<havoc> XplOzIon: ah, sorry :(
<Lars_G> XplOzIon: How-tos about what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tear about fixres
<havoc> Lars_G: postfix
<Lars_G> hmmm ok
<XplOzIon> yeah postfix
<havoc> Lars_G: but he's looking for them in spacish preferably
<bluekey> kennethlove: yes
<kennethlove> bluekey: good to hear.
<havoc> tear: what kind of card are you using?
<havoc> tear: it's possible you are using the wrong driver
<Lars_G> havoc: Yes I saw that
<bluekey> kennethlove: u put the cd in and it asks u if you want to upgrade :-)
<XplOzIon> havoc i can handle english, but damn, im confused, do you know about postfix?
<tear> the driver for the card should be correct, the old monitor could use 1600 resolution
<havoc> XplOzIon: I run it for ~200 domains :)
<havoc> tear: what card?
<kennethlove> bluekey: *evil chuckle* great.
<tear> ATI Radeon 9700 PRO
<tear> havoc,
<havoc> XplOzIon: you may find help on #postfix
<havoc> !tell tear about ati
<logan001101> guys, how can i know how many disk space i used?
<Lars_G> XplOzIon: do you need lots of help?
<Lars_G> XplOzIon: I'm very busy right now, but I'll try to give you a hand, I'm used to postfix and I speak spanish.
<Lars_G> XplOzIon: /msg me
<havoc> tear: check the message from ubotu, I too had probs w/ my ATI Radeon 9200SE
<XplOzIon> Lars_G thanks a lot man
<Lars_G> np
<sunshine> nal it say settin up w32codecs
<havoc> XplOzIon: yeah, better to have Lars_G help, as I *don't* speak spanish :(
<Lars_G> sunshine: There is a deb for w32codecs? where? I couldn't find it in multiverse
<nalioth> sunshine: so let it continue (and my nick is nalioth)
<nalioth> Lars_G: hoary or breezy?
<Lars_G> nalioth: Hoary
<havoc> tear: the flgrx driver should do the trick for you, it worked great for me
<nalioth> Lars_G: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Lars_G> nalioth: Arigato godaimazu
<sunshine> sorry nalioth
<s_wart> Eppu: it works better in the sense that now I get a gray screen with a please wait for desktop to load. should I be using tightvnc or something?
<sunshine> it finsh
* ompaul wonders whats with the arigato - domo arigato for the answer in advance
<Eppu> s_wart: I don't think so. Have you logged in the desktop locally?
<concept10> What is going on here.. I cant remove any of the default applications without removing the meta-package "ubuntu-desktop" Please someone give me some insight on this.
<s_wart> Eppu: yes. I quit the client and tried connecting again, and it's just timing out now. where does it put the log file?
<kennethlove> ubuntu-desktop started an anti-user movement, so it's being expunged.
<sunshine> what do I do now
<concept10> kennethlove, are you serious are joking?
<nalioth> sunshine: watch movies and listen to music
<Eppu> s_wart: You definitely do not need tightvnc, I'm using just the normal vncviewer. And I'm not sure it logs anything. Are you starting it from a terminal?
<Eppu> s_wart: Also, are you sure that there are no firewalls between the systems?
<kennethlove> concept10: sorry, forgot the sarcasm tag
<sunshine> it doesnt work everytime i try it collaspe the internet browser
<s_wart> Eppu no, I'm using the windows client. I don't have a firewall enabled on the windows machine. I've used vnc from here before when I had debian upstairs. does default breezy install include a firewall?
<nalioth> sunshine: what are you trying to do?
<Eppu> s_wart: No it doesn't. The gray green suggests a wrong display. Did you use the display number zero. As in address:0 ?
<Zeke1> can someone help me with ati...i have followed the howto instructions and it still wont work..I have an x800
<s_wart> Eppu: yes, but whatever process was giving me the gray screen before doesn't seem to be responding anymore
<sunshine> well igot this website i go to and i try to watch there and it collaspe and the same with java i go to yahoo chat the browser collaspe
<Eppu> s_wart: That's weird. The remote desktop sharing should work, as long as you are actually logged in the desktop locally. It just shared that same desktop with remote users.
<Eppu> s_wared: I mean shares
<nalioth> sunshine: perhaps it's a browser problem
<s_wart> Eppu: I had it working before with hoary. I wasn't crazy about the shared desktop (I really want regular vncserver behavior), but it beats an ssh console :)
<sunshine> how do i test it
<Zeke1> can someone help me with ati...i have followed the howto instructions and it still wont work..I have an x800
<Eppu> s_wart: Might be some issue with breezy then, yep..
<nalioth> sunshine: use another browser
<s_wart> Eppu: okay, well I'll keep poking around. it's not mission-critical or anything. I'll try and register a bug report if I manage to figure out what's going on
<s_wart> Eppu: thanks for your help
<cevizoglu> what kinds of WEP keys does breezy support?  128 bit? 40 bit?
<sunshine> mozilla is set so what other browser to use and the browser only collaspe when i try to use a java or w32codec website
<Eppu> s_wart: I tried vncserver on breezy, seems to work. It gives the grey screen, but I do not have any session configured on it
<nalioth> sunshine: galeon, kazehakase, epiphany
<AdmiralSenn> once again: is there any way to save an ext2 partition with a damaged superblock without losing all data on it?
<Zeke1> does anybody have a 64bit amd and an ATi card...icant get ati to work
<s_wart> Eppu: I am a moron - the session upstairs was sitting there with a dialog "Another user wants to share your desktop. Allow or Refuse?"
<s_wart> disabled that :)
<cevizoglu> s_wart, no, you're not a moron - that's an unusual default for ubuntu to have
<sunshine> where do i get those from
<revarc> .
<Zeke1> havoc, could you help me with my ati...its not working
<nerp> sunshine, where do you get any of your programs from?
<sunshine> are u sure it the browser everthing else seems to work in the broswer it only the java and w32codec webpages
<nerp> sunshine, i have seen 30 people help you with the same issues in the past two days when are you going to stop, think and listen a little bit.
<s_wart> cevizoglu: it's probably more secure. now I just need to get it to use a bigger screen :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<havoc> !tell Zeke1 about ati
<Eppu> s_wart: heh, good thing it works then
<mikeyb> anyone know how to check what versions of php and mysql ubuntu is using??
<sunshine> nerp i've tried what they said it didnt work everyone gave me different advice
<Eppu> s_wart: You can disable that behavior, of course
<kennethlove> mikeyb: make a .php doc with <? phpinfo(); ?> on it and pull it up in your browser (served by your server, of course)
<arkainium> Is there a way I can get gnome to stop complaining about hal?  I'm disabling hal intentionally and the message gets annoying.
<Alvin> o.o
<abarbaccia> hey - is there a program i can use to change my grub options
<Alvin> hi guys
<sunshine> finally someone give me advice that does work , some computer are different so every advice  I receive i try til i find the one that work on my computer
<atha> sunshine: are you trying to open videos using browser or what do you mean by opening w32codec webpages
<atha> have you tried opening them directly using mplayer
<BiSK-8> hello
<mikeyb> that doesn't tell me what version of mysql i'm using though!
<BiSK-8> can i install .deb packages with ubuntu?
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: yep. use dpkg
<nerp> sunshine, if you were to disable the plugin and select your own player like xine or mplayer i'm pretty sure it would work
<BiSK-8> how?
<DFStefan> mikeyb usualy rpm -q mysql does that .. although i don't know if ubuntu has rpm
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: i think there's a GUI for it, but in a terminal type 'sudo dpkg -i <package name>'
<sunshine> atha there is a website that requested i needed w32codec i've downloaded now when i try and access the website the internet browser collaspe
<BiSK-8> kennethlove, i downloaded yahoo messanger and typed: dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb, but it gives me error
<nerp> sunshine, no "webpage" requires w32codecs
<sunshine> nerp dont worry i dont want to disable the plugin
<nerp> W32CODECS are for MOVIES not WEBPAGES
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: you have to have 'sudo' in front. has to be run as root.
<BiSK-8> ill try
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: don't you have gaim installed? it should work fine w/ yahoo
<mikeyb> yea this isn't red hat... so anyone know how to find out what version of mysql is installed?
<BiSK-8> kennethlove, yes but i need the microphone
<s_wart> Eppu: once I've logged out, how can I start another remote desktop session? Do I need to log in at the console and share it again?
<BiSK-8> and
<BiSK-8> btw
<s_wart> (sorry if that's a FAQ)
<sunshine> nerp i know what the website requested w32 so please if you are not going to help please leave me
<Skid> mikeyb: mysql --version
<BiSK-8> how can i upgrade 2 the new ubuntu?
<sunshine> i'm new to all this
<kennethlove> mikeyb: php document served by apache (should be installed already)
<mikeyb> thtnks
<esac_> i can't get 1920x1200 resolution working with my ATI card. I am running the fglrx driver from ati.com with a custom kernel. i have tried everything on the howto/ATI and linked pages with no luck. any help appreciated.
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: look at the topic.
<sunshine> i'm just tryin to get my head around it all
<nerp> sunshine, you must be thick in the head.. webpages do not require win32codecs. period.
<deFrysk> sunshine, u seem to have the java plugin wrongly installed cousing your probs
<nerp> win32codecs are FOR MOVIES ONLY
<BiSK-8> k thx
<sunshine> nerp the website play movies  music
<sunshine> etc...
<nerp> sunshine, whats the url of the page that asks for win32 codecs?
<TimeWave> While setting the network, it is telling me the access concentrator is not responding?
<sunshine> www.streamingfaith.com  click kon any program
<bam_> hey anyone running fluxbox?
<nerp> bam_ yes
<BiSK-8> kennethlove,when i upgrade, does my theme and stuff get deleted? do i lose any data?
<Skid> anyone know how to show email threads, in evolution?
<bam_> seems the repository has an ssue with it
<bam_> *issue
<bam_> any other sources?
<nerp> hoary, breezy?
<nerp> have you done update?
<bam_> hoary
<bam_> yup
<sunshine> defrysk all i did was download it off the website http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/ and dpkg -i (file) .deb in terminal
<BiSK-8> kennethlove, it still dosent work the deb unpackager
<BiSK-8> kennethlove, it still dosent work the deb unpackager
<sunshine> where did i go wrong
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: i wouldn't think so, not if you tell it to preserve your home folder. you can always back up /home/<your username>/ before you upgrade
<nerp> bam_, whats the issue?
<BiSK-8> kennethlove, dunno why, but do i need any software 2 do it?
<kennethlove> BiSK-8: PM the error to me.
<deFrysk> sunshine, you went wrong with the java plugin
<bam_> this: \ '
<bam_> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/dists/hoary-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<bam_> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp2.caliu.info/backports/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said 'Failed to open file.  '
<sunshine> what part i've just explain the process i took
<sunshine> how
<Eppu> s_wart: The remote desktop sharing is just for locally logged in displays. If you need a separate display only for remote use, you have to use vncserver.
<sunshine> tell the right process
<avysk> Hello. Does w32codecs package for amd64 exist?
<nerp> sunshine, how did you install java?
<deFrysk> sunshine, how did you link the plugin in the browser ?
<bam_> any idea's on where else to get it?
<s_wart> Eppu: which takes me back to my original problem :(
<Eppu> s_wart: I am personally just always logged in on my server machine, and use that shared display from other macines.
<nerp> and sunshine what email do you use to play videos, i'm no going to register for this
<piet> help h2 install mplayer??
<sunshine> nerp http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<s_wart> Eppu: I just restarted the server after doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<Eppu> s_wart: I never had any problems with a separate vncserver display either, but I haven't tried it with breezy.
<nerp> sunshine, once you got the torrents what did you do?
<Eppu> s_wart: Do you have your ~/.vnc/xstartup or whatever the file was properly configured?
<sunshine> bub_bles82@lycos.co.uk
<s_wart> Eppu: it's really what I need, because I want to run an X-based app as a server, but I don't want it to die whenever I log out
<sunshine> dpkg -i file.deb
<s_wart> Eppu: probably that's where I need to go next. I assumed it would "just work" but based on what I've found online, it looks like I need to set up a few things
<deFrysk> sunshine, and di you link the plugin in the plugin folder ?
<^majik^> how can I use gcc 3.3 or 3.4 instead of gcc 4.0?  I've done installed build-essential along with gcc 4.0.
<sunshine> defrysk i dont know how to do that link the plugin
<Eppu> s_wart: Yes, you probably need to configure the server to start the proper things when it starts. That might have changed in the new versions.
<BooZee> hello. I think I did a mistake, and accidently deleted the KDM from the init.d
<s_wart> Eppu: it's all coming back to me now :)
<BooZee> how can I return it to there?
<sunshine> no i dint link it i didnt know i need to
<Eppu> s_wart: You need to have the session set up and running before you can really use it from remote clients
* AdmiralSenn is sad now
<deFrysk> sunshine, does firefox crash on java.com ?
<nerp> sunshine, i got to the part where it says can you see the video to the right and I clicked yes and it crashed
<nerp> it's kinda a junky made site
<BooZee> can somebody help me fix my KDM problem?
<nerp> i've used pelnty of streaming media and never had that occur
<deFrysk> nerp, the site is a mixed mash of scripts and flash
<nerp> deFrysk, indeed
<sunshine> nerp now we are on the same page so stop callin me a nob
<AdmiralSenn> once again: is there any way to save an ext2 partition with a damaged superblock without losing all data on it?
<tear> tell me about !ati
<oxez> hi, I installed the newest updates for breezy this morning, and now when I boot, I get a kernel panic error: "Can't open /scripts/function".. any fixes?
<tear> !tell me about ati
<BooZee> !tell me about kdm
<soxfun> ok, I'm registered.
<soxfun> now, how can I unrar my rar files?
<nerp> sunshine, in my opinion your install is probably fine, the site is the culprit
<BooZee> !tell me about init.d
<deFrysk> nerp, I agree
<soxfun> I've installed unrar-free.. but it sends me Failed messages
<sunshine> nerp say sorry#
<nerp> no, because i've still heard you asking the same stuff for two days and i'm still annoyed
<nerp> i'm not sorry
<sunshine> defrysk how do i check
<deFrysk> sunshine, dont be silly , u should have given that link right away
<sunshine> im on the java website
<marco_g> Hi
<deFrysk> does the page work fine ?
<nerp> "check your java install"
<BooZee> Help needen - KDE
<BooZee> needen=needed
<deFrysk> sunshine, what nerp says , check java install
<marco_g> I just upgraded my hoary install to breezy and firefox can't start anymore. Is that a known problem?
<piet> how do i install mplayer ?
<sunshine> is that in synapthic
<ricky> hi everybody...
<deFrysk> sunshine, its on the website
<nerp> http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<nerp> bam_, sorry forgot about you
<nerp> bam_, do you have any version of fluxbox installd?
<benkong2> hey folks
<snorks> yo
<epiloc> Ok, so I have this laptop... with nothing but a usb floppy drive ...  how do i get an OS on there?
<Eppu> s_wart: The problem might be something to do with dbus. I tied vncserver, and it seems to hang on dbus-launch process or something
<ricky> i've a breezy and i've installed kubuntu-artwork-usplash, how can i see a graphical splash ???
<snorks> epiloc: install os on it from another comp
<epiloc> How
<s_wart> Eppu: interesting. I've traced through the wrapper script but haven't been able to debug the binary
<snorks> epiloc: i assume you need an install media such as cdrom
<nerp> or do a net install
<Alvin> anyone know the apt-get command for anjuta?
<deFrysk> ricky, perhaps they know on #kubuntu ?
<benkong2> i just took the upgrade on breezy to kernel "2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 x86_64" now my beautiful splash is gone and I am getting insmod errors. Any help
<ricky> ok tks
<epiloc> I have an external cdrom
<epiloc> it is pcmcia though
<snorks> sorry
<snorks> i thought it was usb hd
<sunshine> oh i've done it say i have the latest java
<epiloc> ah
<sunshine> 1.5
<epiloc> usb floppy
<Eppu> s_wart: One thing to do is to try your own custom session, something very simple with twm or something.
<Versed> if I install ubuntu on a amd/intel cpu based computer and use an 802.11b, will it auto config the wifi card like it did on my older G4 450?
<epiloc> the cdrom only takes win9x drivers
<deFrysk> sunshine, java is fine then , blame the poor coding on the site
<sunshine> ahh but it yahoo chat
<epiloc> so it looks like its gonna be m$dos
<snorks> epiloc: if you read about linux from scratch, you can get a small system installed via floppy, and then DL the rest you need, building your own distro kinda. takes time and i dont recommend it
<snorks> epiloc: you will however gain a lot of knowledge about linux
<Eppu> s_wart: the global configuration is at /etc/vnc.conf and you can put overrides in ~/.vncrc
<nalioth> epiloc: search wiki.ubuntu.com for smartboot
<tear> how do I make Ununtu autoditect my new monitor, I tried changing GFX drivers without results...
<sunshine> i'll be back my mplayer isn't workin but i have to go to the cashpoint and come back
<darklogic> i just set up a local printer on one computer, what would the uri be so i can set other machines on the network to use that printer?
<oxez> I installed the newest updates for breezy this morning, and now when I boot, I get a kernel panic error: "Can't open /scripts/function".. any fixes?
<^majik^> how can I get gcc 3.3 or 3.4 installed? - I think it's conflicting with gcc 4.0 that's installed
<nalioth> ^majik^: it's not conflicting. you can have many versions of gcc installed
<nalioth> ^majik^: use synapti to install the gcc version(s) you want
<nalioth> ^majik^: leave gcc-4.0 installed
<s_wart> Eppu: I created a very basic xstartup file and it still dies without writing any log messages. the entire /etc/vnc.conf file is commented out - I think it gets the fontPath from xorg.conf and everything else looks optional
<meez> Hey, I mounted a fat32 partition on to /data... (via fstab), problem is, I can only write to it via root. I've tried 'chown' and 'chgrp' to no avail, which just give me a "chown: changing ownership of `/data': Operation not permitted" error... Any ideas how I can write to it without root?
<^majik^> nalioth: ah ok, so, how I differentiate between them when I try to use it (or more specifically, when 'make' uses it)
<atha> instead of make, try to use "CC=gcc-3.4 make"
<dereks_> debating between 1 dual core opteron or 2 single core ones, what you guys think
<^majik^> nalioth: ok, I've got gcc 3.4 installed as well
<^majik^> ah
<Eppu> s_wart: did you change the Xsession variable in /etc/vnc.conf (or .vncrc?)
<nalioth> ^majik^: ask uncle google (i can't remember)
<s_wart> Eppu: here we go; from /var/log/messages localhost kernel: [878557.535430]  Xtightvnc[27653] : segfault at
<sunshine> nerp it turns out the streaming faith website only accept windows media player
<atha> or maybe setting the CC variable before running ./configure
<Zeke1> anybody have problems with ati? i need help
<Eppu> s_wart: Can you try with the normal vnc and not tightvnc?
<tear> !tell Zekel about ati
<sunshine> cant i get wine to download exe files
<nerp> i see
<nalioth> ^majik^: there is an "export bleh" option you can pass but i forget what it is
<deFrysk> sunshine, download or execute ?
<soxfun> hello?
<dereks_> what happens if i open a virus in wine/
<Eppu> s_wart: I don't think tightvnc is really needed unless you are connecting through a less than 10Mbit link
<Zeke1> i have installed fglrx but it wont use it...
<soxfun> can anyone help me?
<nerp> dereks_, nothing
<Augustin> hello
<soxfun> I can't unrar my rar files! :S :S
<dereks_> nerp :)
<s_wart> Eppu: same error, except /var/log/messages says Xrealvnc segfaulted instead
<deFrysk> soxfun, get unrar-nonfree
<Augustin> anyone can spend a couple of minutes helping me with a GRUB problem that arose when installing Breezy please ?
<soxfun> but, I can't get it by apt
<soxfun> right?
<deFrysk> soxfun, its available in a repo
<Eppu> s_wart: Yeah, well segfault probably means there is a bug somewhere, if the configuration is otherwise correct.
<nerp> Augustin, can try
<deFrysk> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<atha> ^majik^: for instance when building wget for instance I ran: "CC=gcc-3.4 ./configure" and configure selected the correct gcc "checking for gcc... gcc-3.4"
<nerp> just say what the problem is
<soxfun> mm I'll try it
<soxfun> thanks
<s_wart> Eppu: I think I need to go back 20 years to remember how to use gdb :)
<deFrysk> soxfun, its in multiverse
<ThJ> hey, i'm trying to bind sshd to one IP address only (my box is in a datacenter and i have several ip's on one interface).
<soxfun> oh, ok
<niko> hi
<tear> my new monitor is causing problems, it won't use full resolution and the hertz is way to low, Tries updating drivers for GFX card, any more ideas, perhaps reditecting Monitor?
<ThJ> the problem is, ListenAddress doesn't limit me to one IP.
<Eppu> s_wart: Heh, it might not do you much good anyway, if the debug information has been stripped from the executables.
<sunshine> does anyone know how to work wine
<^majik^> atha: ah ok.  lemme try reconfiguring with that
<deFrysk> tear, find the horiz and vert freq's
<s_wart> Eppu: more progress. sounds like it's a known issue on debian amd64
<nerp> sunshine, man wine
<deFrysk> and adjust the settings in your qorg.conf
<Eppu> s_wart: Are you using amd64?
<deFrysk> xorg*
<s_wart> Eppu: yeah, sorry I forgot to mention that :) it's kind of a hassle actually :)
<dmacdonald111> Hi. Can anyone help me locate the bcmwl5 to use with ndiswrapper? I have been trawling the internet with no luck :(
<^majik^> atha: would I also have to do that when I go to run make?
<soxfun> sorry, I came from Debian, here nonfree repos are called ...??
<Eppu> s_wart: Okay, normal amd here and I didn't get any segfaults. Very probably a bug in the server code then
<deFrysk> soxfun, multiverse and universe
<tear> deFrysk,  I have tried, but I bought if 2'nd hand and got no user guide and nothing can be found on google
<nerp> soxfun, what deFrysk said
<s_wart> Eppu: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=276948
<nerp> ;P
<deFrysk> tear, did xorg detect your monitor ?
<Augustin> nerp i've been sending you everything in query until i read my status window and saw they were blocked
<Augustin> =D
<soxfun> jeje, universe free, multiverse nonfree right?
<atha> ^majik^: I think that configure sets the correct paths for gcc in Makefiles, so probably no
<nerp> bah, this compile of e17 is taking forever and a day on this old box
<deFrysk> soliste, multiverse is non-free yes
<tear> deFrysk, it still thinks it's my old...
<deFrysk> soxfun,
<nerp> Augustin, ask in channel
<soxfun> ok, thanks a lot
<Augustin> yup, i'm c/p stuff now ;)
<Augustin> i used hoary on my laptop, dual boot, WinXP being the other OS, and i used GRUB 1.5. now, a couple of hours ago, i burned Breezy and installed it.
<tear> deFrysk, can I force detect it?
<Augustin> everything went fine until i reached the GRUB installation, which gave an error, so in the installation process, i skipped the installation of a loader, hoping that GRUB would work as it used to, since nothing was ACTUALLY changed during the reinstallation. but of course, next reboot, GRUB failed to load and gave an Error 15, so now i can't boot at all =)
<benkong2> can anyone look at this and tell me where to start? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2619
<Augustin> any idea how to be able to reinstall GRUB properly without having to go through the whole install again ?
<deFrysk> tear, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it run the defaults and see it it recognizes your monitor
<^majik^> atha: ok, thx
<s_wart> Eppu: sounds like the fedora folks have fixed it
<nerp> Augustin, no idea, I have no experience with dual boot machines or that sort of problem, sorry
<nerp> someone else may though
<Eppu> s_wart: Seems that the debian people do not consider this very severe, since they have downgraded the bug couple of times.
<Augustin> yup, still clinging to that hope =P thanks for treying though =)
<mon> anyone can help me setup dhcpd for ra0? i get "please write a subnet declaration" but i do have that (i think)
<ThJ> i have Port 22\nPort 443\nListenAddress x.x.x.x (escaped, ip censored) in my sshd_config file and sshd does something stupid, namely listen with ipv6 on *:22 and x.x.x.x:443 with ipv4. why is it acting this weird? i want it to listen on both ports, on one ip, and no more. what's wrong?
<^majik^> atha: bingo!  thanks alot  :-)
<CookedGryphon> does anyone know how much there is to download for a standard breezy update? can I update it a bit at a time, or do i need to do it all at once?
<smx> Anyone have advice on how to diagnose a sound problem? The error from mpg321 is "can't access device" , but the drivers are laoded and I know they'er the right ones. Someone here is always helpful ....   Ideas?
<s_wart> Eppu: nod. based on the fact that you can use alien to convert the rpm file. not sure alien fits the ubuntu philosophy however :)
<nerp> CookedGryphon, you shoudl do it in one shot
<deFrysk> CookedGryphon, about 600 megs
<CookedGryphon> thanks, i'll wait till i have a faster connection then
<Bergcube> I'm afraid I have a really really dumb question, and it's as off-topic as the ycome as well..... When surfing the net the other day I looked at the page of some promosing CMS. And now stupid me wished I'd /bookmarked/ the bleeding page. The site was very distinct as the main eye-catcher was a heavilly gimped picture of a lightbulb held in blue color-tones. Any hints, good people?
<mon> !info dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: (DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0pl5-19.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 107 kB, Installed size: 304 kB
<Eppu> s_wart: Yeah, only time I've used it is to test cedega. I rather compiler from source
<mon> !info dhcpd
<Augustin> anyone to help with the GRUB thing ?
<tear> thanks deFrysk. It found the monitor, now to reboot and see if it worked
<moparfan90> hello all
<deFrysk> tear, not to reboot
<Eppu> s_wart: Advantage of that approach is that all the "alien" stuff goes to /usr/local by default.
<deFrysk> just resart x
<deFrysk> restart*
<Skid> hmph, slypheed isn't in the repositaries
<Skid> (sp)
<benkong2> !usplash
<ubotu> [usplash]  in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<moparfan90> ctrl + alt +backspace
<marco_g> !firefox
<ubotu> marco_g: Not a clue
<marco_g> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> marco_g: Are you smoking crack?
<deFrysk> marco_g, using backports and having probs with firefox ?
<mon> !dhcpd
<ubotu> mon: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<mon> sigh
<BiSK-8> i have a prob updating, it wont let me do the dist-upgrade
<BiSK-8> it says tis got a prob with ymessenger
<marco_g> deFrysk: I did a dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy and firefox doesn't start anymore.
<logan001101> help, how can i unzip .rar file ???
<nerp> unrar
<mon> try unRARing it
<nalioth> logan001101: install and use unrar-nonfree
<deFrysk> marco_g, apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox is the solution I think
<logan001101> unrar is a packet isnt it??
<lutifer> hi
<deFrysk> marco_g, and get rid of those backports!
<nerp> no unrar is a package of an app that unpacks rar archivs
<marco_g> deFrysk: I never used backports...
<mon> package actually, yes
<deFrysk> marco_g, and then reinstall mozilla-firefox
<logan001101> nalioth: unrar is a package isnt it??
<pippijn> I want to find all backports and replace them with the originals.. is that possible?
<deFrysk> marco_g, strange that it does not work then
<BiSK-8> niko
<BiSK-8> sei italiano?
<deFrysk> !it
<ubotu> deFrysk: Syntax error in line 1
<marco_g> deFrysk: I agree.
<deFrysk> dang :s
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<marco_g> deFrysk: Purging didn't work for me.
<esac_> would anybody be interested in making laptop specific packages? i was thinking of starting one for my laptop and was wondering if people thought it would be a good idea. something like apt-get install laptop-sony-vaio-vgn-a190 would install a custom kernel and all the right programs to work nicely with that laptop
<atha> marco_g: which version is installed at the moment?
<deFrysk> marco_g, remove the .mozillafolder perhaps that works
<atha> of firefox
<marco_g> deFrysk: That was the first thing I tried.
<CookedGryphon> esac_, if you got one to work on my laptop, then that would b a great idea
<Zeke1> anybody have at ATI x800 card?
<marco_g> atha: 1.0.7
<s_wart> Eppu: well at least I know I'm not going crazy. now I'm getting errors in the log file, which is a huge breakthrough. it's complaining that it's missing GLIBC_2.4. I should probably rebuild from source tomorrow. thanks again for all your help
<marco_g> deFrysk: A new .mozilla directory is created, but it exits and the .mozilla dir is left empty.
<esac_> CookedGryphon: of course everyone would want one for just their laptop. but i would be looking for people with laptops who would be willing to make specific packages and do testing
<Zeke1> cant get fglrx working...can someone help please?
<atha> marco_g: could there be problem with a certain plungin or something - did you have any plugins installed (manually perhaps) before upgrading?
<Eppu> s_wart: Yeah, i wouldn't mess with alien binaries. Just grab a pached source and go from there.
<deFrysk> marco_g, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (in case something is missing)
<marco_g> deFrysk: I did that too...
<BurgerMann> Does anyone know a url resource on shell script tutorials?
<Zeke1> i get an error saying module load fail
<logan001101> help again, how to mount .mdf or .mds file to /media/cdroom0
<dalamar> my psp automounts when I plug it in to the usb, what directory would that be in terminal?
<logan001101> help again, how to mount .mdf or .mds file to /media/cdroom0
<logan001101> help again, how to mount .mdf or .mds file to /media/cdroom0
<nalioth> logan001101: you change them to iso
<nalioth> logan001101: and burn them
<logan001101> nalioth: how can i do that???
<Answer> How do I change the computer name?
<deFrysk> marco_g, sorry I am at a loss
<marco_g> atha: All plugins (the vlc one) were removed during the upgrade.
<nalioth> logan001101: in windows
<Zeke1> cant get fglrx working...can someone help please? i have an ati x800
<logan001101> nalioth: oh no
<marco_g> deFrysk: Thanks anyways. :)
<nalioth> Answer: use the "hostname" command in the terminal
<^majik^> could someone tell me what the default root pass is right quick?  =o)  I don't think it allowed me to set it in the install, or did it?
<logan001101> nalioth: i dont like windows
<esac_> !tell Zeke1 about ati
<deFrysk> marco_g, good luck
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ^majik^ about root
<marco_g> Thanks. :)
<WinZ> sorry for my bad english, but I need help.. Can someone tell me how to turn up ppp-connection (adsl through com-port modem) at startup? (what file to edit)
<Zeke1> esac_, i did try that...it still dont work
<logan001101> nalioth: another solution plz
<Zeke1> esac_, i get errors
<Answer> nalioth:  I set it with hostname, when will the changes take effect?  Do i have to reboot?
<nalioth> logan001101: find a friend with windows
<dereks_> so, what do you guys reccomend, dual core or 2 single cores
<esac_> Zeke1: what is the error (paste.ubuntulinux.nl if it is more than 1 line)
<dalamar> linux does not like mdf period
<pippijn> is it possible to purge all configurations of deleted packages?
<deFrysk> dereks_, we reccommend what suits you best
<esac_> dereks_: dual core, better cache locality (spatially and temporaly)
<dereks_> deFrysk: lol
<nalioth> dereks_: there is more to it than than, and also it is a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic
<logan001101> nalioth: so in win which program i can use???
<nalioth> logan001101: the one which created it
<dalamar> mdf is alocohol 120% i think
<Zeke1> esac_,  it says fatel server error, module load fail
<^majik^> heh, thanks once again
<logan001101> nalioth: u r funny man
<nalioth> logan001101: your answer is here.
<esac_> Zeke1: what happens when you "sudo modprobe fglrx" ?
<logan001101> yeh it an alcohol
<dalamar> you can use magiciso or a similar program to convert it in windows as well
<benkong2> how can I delete the 8139cp module that tries to load at boot?
<Zeke1> esac_, nothing happens which means its working right?
<logan001101> dalamar: in windows u mean?
<deFrysk> benkong2, blacklist it I believe
<pippijn> anyone?
<esac_> Zeke1: do an "lsmod | grep fglrx" and see if it shows up
<dalamar> logan001101, yes, ive never found a solution for linux i try and stay away from mdf for that reason
<benkong2> deFrysk; I hate to ask but how do I blacklist it?
<WinZ> nalioth, can you tell me how to turn up ppp-connection (adsl through com-port modem) at startup? (what file to edit) pleeease..
<logan001101> thanks guys
<Zeke1> esac_, gives me this : fglrx                 262392  0
<deFrysk> benkong2, put the module in the blacklist file (not sure whre it is tho ? anyone ?
<logan001101> will try that shit
<logan001101> really hate wins
<rob_p> BurgerMann:  If you google for, "shell script how-to", it yields the following tutorial, which looks promising:  http://vertigo.hsrl.rutgers.edu/ug/shell_help.html
<dalamar> my psp automounts when I plug it in to the usb, what directory would that be in terminal?
<nalioth> WinZ: i'm sorry i do not know
<benkong2> deFrysk; ok thanks I search
<esac_> Zeke1: ok, can you "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" and paste what it shows in paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<_john> hey, if i have ubuntu installed on my computer, and another without an internet connection with ubuntu, can i copy the GNU C Compiler and G++ folders onto a disc so i can use gcc on my other computer?  if so, what folders, woudl I need to copy?
<atha> dalamar: run "mount" and look if there is a one which looks something like that :)
<dalamar> atha, bingo, thanks much
<Zeke1> esac_, ok but im running a vesa driver now just so you know and i am in X as well
<Zeke1> esac_, i have pasted
<esac_> Zeke1: ok, you need to get X to crash when loading fglrx then, and when it does, backup /var/log/Xorg.0.log and paste me that instead :)
<Zeke1> esac_, ok can u hold on for like 2 minutes
<esac_> ill be here
<arverne> anybody in the desktop team willing to improve the placement modes of metacity? I miss the centering by default option
<arverne> there is an interesting patch to look at: http://home.uchicago.edu/~chad/metacity/
<Zeke1> esac_, will be back in 2 minutes
<nerp\a\> anyoone have any idea what package would solve : aclocal: configure.in: 118: macro `AM_PATH_GTK' not found in library
<nerp\a\> i have all gtk libs
<davro> http://tinyurl.com/85dry
<Zeke1> esac_, you still here?
<frank23> can anyone load the ath_pci module with 2.6.12-9 in breezy?
<Hfuy> Evening all.
<Hfuy> How would my friend check if CPU scaling is working on his laptop?
<Zeke1> esac_, what was that cat instruction i had to type to output the log
<meez> how to run shell scripts (setup.sh????)
<frank23> Hfuy  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Hfuy> Will that tell him what it's doing right now, or just what it could do?
<frank23> Hfuy  That will just give the clock speed
<esac_> oh well
<Bergcube> For the log: The CMS I was asking for earlier turned out to be E107.  ( http://e107.org/news.php )
<Hfuy> The clock speed now, or the "Normal" one?
<frank23> Hfuy: the current one, whatever it is
<Hfuy> Right
<meez> does anyone know how i run shell scripts?
<Hfuy> The next question would be how would you make it scale, or would you expect it to "just happen".#
<frank23> Hfuy: you have to compare idle and not idle cpu usage
<derFlo> does anybody of you know a GPLd email-marketing tool, running with apache,php4 and mysql?
<Bergcube> Email marketing?  Isn't that newspeak for "spam"?
<frank23> Hfuy: easy way to make the cpu work: type yes in a shell
<SEPARADO-40> hola
<SEPARADO-40> alguien que hable espaol????
<Zeke1> esac_, you still here?
<esac_> always
<_dom> hey, can anyone help me with a problem with my upload speed?
<kemik> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dpro\> !dk
<ubotu> dpro\: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<derFlo> Bergcube: I have email-lists and they are all opt in
<Zeke1> esac_, i pasted the other one
<dpro\> !da
<ubotu> dpro\: I give up, what is it?
<dpro\> :P
<dpro\> lol
<dpro\> no danish channel? .P
<derFlo> some others would call it a newsletter
<derFlo> but I will track some stats
<dpro\> ahh nevermind
<nalioth> dpro\: try and see, it may not be in the database
<Bergcube> derFlo~ Ah.  That is another cup of tea.  Unfortunately I cannot suggest any tool for you.
<Zeke1> esac_,  will you check it out and let me know>
<dpro\> nalioth, uhh... #ubuntu-dk exists!
<finley> is there an nfs specific irc channel?
<derFlo> you already helped. I'll search for "newsletter-tool"
<derFlo> a new idea
<nalioth> dpro\: yes, but not in the bots database
<esac_> Zeke1: comment out the int10 module in your xorg.conf
<zAo^> how do I set GCC to 3.4? (Breezy)
<esac_> zAo^: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<zAo^> thanks :)
<Zeke1> esac_,  how do i do that
<esac_> zAo^ for example: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<Zeke1> oh with a # right
<frank23> can anyone load the ath_pci module with 2.6.12-9 in breezy?
<esac_> Zeke1: correct :)
<frank23> It works with 2.6.12-6 but not 2.6.12-9
<revarc> Greetings all.  Is there anything I can do to get the nvidia drivers to work, every time I've tried enablaling nvidia-glx my X crashes and tells me to fix my config.
<Hfuy> Does anyone here have experience with Ubuntu on an HP Pavilion DV1000 laptop, or similar?
<deFrysk> revarc, did you do it as told in the wiki ?
<Zeke1> esac_,  ok and then
<esac_> Zeke1: restart X and see if that fixes it. are you running x64 ?
<atha> Zeke1: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-amd64@lists.debian.org/msg12380.html this also instructs to comment out the int10 module but also to make one symbolic link
<Zeke1> esac_,  yeah Amd64
<Zeke1> esac_,  and ubuntu 64
<esac_> Hfuy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6112
<revarc> deFrysk: pardon?
<deFrysk> !tell revarc about nvidia
<esac_> Zeke1: does /usr/X11R6/lib64 exist (and is it a link to /usr/X11R6/lib) ?
<finley> anyone have mountd cpu usage probs w/ubunto on amd64
<deFrysk> revarc, did you do it the way ubotu is telling you ?
<Zeke1> esac_,  erm how do i check that
<esac_> Zeke1: ls -l /usr/X11R6
<revarc> deFrysk, yes and I've also compile the driver from nvidia page both 7676, and 7667
<deFrysk> revarc, do you have an older type nvidia-card ?
<revarc> deFrysk, fx5900
<Zeke1> esac_, yeah its a link
<esac_> Zeke1: You would see something like lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root ..... lib64 -> /usr/X11R6/lib
<esac_> Zeke1: ok so just comment that out and restart X
<Hfuy> esac_: Thanks.
* Hfuy reads
<deFrysk> revarc, weird ..
<vladuz976> if you copy scripts to /etc/cron.daily what time of each day do they get executed?
<Hfuy> I'm reading good things in general, but I hadn't found that one.
<Zeke1> esac_, ok cool i will be back hopefully with working fglrx! :) thanx man
<boozee> Any body here free to give some KDE help ?
<Hfuy> When we close the lid on this Toshiba laptop, it doesn't even try to suspend.
<Zeke1> esac_, how do i restart x if im already in it? :)
<Hfuy> Instead, when we open it back up, it asks for a password.
<Hfuy> Can anyone shed light on why this might be?
<esac_> Zeke1: CTRL+ALT+F1 , login , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<deFrysk> boozee, kde peaople are mostly in #kubuntu
<jonison06> hey
<dpro\> Hfuy, because the Toshiba kernel module doensnt load with all Toshiba laptops
<revarc> deFrysk, any idea at all what could be up?  I've read through tons of posts and "how-to's" and now I'm at my wits end.
<dpro\> Hfuy, i have the same problem
<Hfuy> Is it fixable?
<Hfuy> We have ascertained that this particular laptop won't hibernate or suspend properly, which is a near-showstopper for us.
<atha> nerp\a\: about the AM_PATH_GTK macro - it comes from libgtk1.2-dev
<deFrysk> revarc, I really have no clue if you did it according to the wiki it should work fine
<flankk> I'm searching for a password management GTK application which functions similar to kwallet.  I have a USB thumb I need to use as an additional authentication method.
<lars> hi all
<dpro\> Hfuy, i think it is fixable, if you want to mess with the code in the kernel module
<Hfuy> dpro\: Shriek!
<Hfuy> What SHOULD it do when you close the lid?
<boozee> defrysk - been there (actually, still there) but they can't give me the help I need (only one man answered me
<Hfuy> Or at least try to do, given that it won't recover from suspend.
<lars> i've got a problem could somebody help me ?
<Zeke1> esac_,  ok that sort of seemed to work except glxgears is really slow still and when i do fglrxinfo it says i have mesa running
<deFrysk> revarc, as a last try you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and runt the defaults exept for setting it to nvidia in stead of nv
<dpro\> Hfuy, well mine does nothing, but in windows it goes in standby mode
<Psycho275> Away [Duration] : 1hr 30mins [Reason] : AFK | Time is now: 9:27pm UPP
<deFrysk> revarc, and turn of dri
<Hfuy> dpro\: That's what I'd expect.
<lars> Could somebody help me ?
<Psycho275> Back [Duration] : 1hr 30mins [Reason] : AFK Time is now: 9:27pm UPP
<butcherbird> lars, what is the problem?
<Hfuy> I mean, a non suspending laptop is a fairly considerable waste of space, so I'm very keen to find out whether it'll work on mine before I go and nuke the XP install.
<esac_> Zeke1: yep, for some reason it's a pain to get it to actually load fglrx. if you do lsmod | grep fglrx now, does it appear ?
<lars> I've got a Acer 4002 wlmi laptop
<revarc> deFrysk, have done both of those things, same errors.
<lars> And i want to use wireless internet
<deFrysk> revarc, and it runs fine on the nv module ?
<dpro\> Hfuy, try to modprobe something like toshiba-acpi
<Zeke1> esac_, gives me this: fglrx                 262392  0
<lars> But when i'm using Kanotix everything is automatic, and no i have to install drivers :S
<Hfuy> dpro\: What would that do
<revarc> defrysk, yes the nv module is fine
<butcherbird> lars, you have a wireless pcmcia card?
<lars> no it's intergrated
<dpro\> load the acpi module for you toshiba laptop, and then it should work
<Hfuy> ah
<deFrysk> revarc, what message is it giving when x fails ?
<Hfuy> how would we then control it
<esac_> Zeke1: ok, try:   sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<dpro\> Hfuy, with fnfx it an app especially for toshiba hardware
<esac_> Zeke1: then try a restart again
<butcherbird> lars, is ubuntu detecting it?
<Zeke1> esac_,  exactly kile that or my version where uname is?
<revarc> deFrysk, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia" (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<lars> nope, when i'm using this command in konsole to look if it is detected ifconfig it's detecting
<Hfuy> dpro\: fnfx?
<Hfuy> is that preinstalled, or do we have to go get it?
<esac_> Zeke1: exactly kile that
<deFrysk> revarc, is your monitor properly detected ?
<Hfuy> and it's an executable command?
<dpro\> Hfuy, you have to get it
<Zeke1> esac_,  ok that ave me a whole bunch of errors...can i paste it on the website?
<Hfuy> dpro\: OK, how?
<revarc> deFrysk, yes it is.
<dpro\> ehm wait
<esac_> Zeke1: of course
<Zeke1> esac_,  ok i pasted it
<dpro\> Hfuy, sudo apt-get install fnfxd
<Hfuy> fnfxd?
<deFrysk> revarc,  tried a lower screenresolution ?
<Hfuy> Ah.
<Hfuy> FN hot keys
<dpro\> Hfuy, its a daemon running in the background
<Hfuy> once installed, will it autorun at boot?
<dpro\> Hfuy, yeah it should do that
<esac_> Zeke1: whoa, it looks like you really need to upgrade your system :)
<Hfuy> ok.
<deFrysk> revarc, one more possibillity, do you have on board videocard ?
<Hfuy> But the modprobe only lasts one boot iirc...
<revarc> deFrysk, no I have not.  which begs another question my login screen in X is always at 1792x1344, but after I log in it changes to whatever I have it set to which right now is 1920x1440
<Hfuy> how do I make that permanent
<Zeke1> esac_,  ok but i just installed the latest ubuntu i could find? what do i need to do
<revarc> defrysk, no onboard video
<esac_> Zeke1: try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then after that just do a reboot. if fglrx still doesn't work, then we can start from there
<deFrysk> revarc, sorry I am out of possibilities exept set the reolution lower in xorg.conf
<CookedGryphon> are there any tools for linux to convert pdf files into something editable?
<revarc> defrysk, ok ty I'll give it a try, I just dont' hold out much hope.  ty for your time.
<deFrysk> revarc, good luck
<Hfuy> dpro\: "modprobe toshiba-acpi" responds with "fatal error: could not open /proc/acpi/toshiba/keys"
<deFrysk> revarc, huge screen you have btw :)
<Hfuy> CookedGryphon: PDF is not editable suddenly?
<CookedGryphon> Hfuy, not with the ubuntu default install
<Hfuy> Oh.
<CookedGryphon> not that i can see
<Hfuy> It's certainly doable in Acrobat.
<dmacdonald111> Hi all.
<loststryk> :)
<Zeke1> esac_,  i got some errors again..i pasted it
<dmacdonald111> Can anyone help with locating bcmwl5 to use with ndiswrapper? I have been trawling the internet with absolutely no luck :(
<esac_> Zeke1: can you try running sudo apt-get update a few times to see if it eventually works? looks like something is getting corrupted when its downloading
<Zeke1> esac_,  OK IM RUNNING DIST-UPGRADE ASWELL
<Zeke1> esac_, if i keep trying will it eventaully work?
<Eddy_> hello
<esac_> Zeke1: i can't be sure, i haven't had that issue
<Eddy_> can someone help me, i have problems with GRUB
<poningru> what?
<Hfuy> dpro\: Big scary error I don't understand when modprobeing toshiba-acpi
<benkong2> what else can I try adding 8139cp to /etc/hotplug/blacklist did not fix the boot error.
<poningru> just ask the question
<AdmiralSenn> more questions, everyone
<Zeke1> esac_,  wont i be able to get it from somewhere else?
<AdmiralSenn> when Ubuntu installs on the default ext2fs, is the default blocksize 4096?
<Oetzi> hi
<dmacdonald111> I need help getting my wireless network working.
<Hfuy> "unknown symbol in module or unknown paramater (see dmesg)"
<dpro\> Hfuy, yeah i know, the same thing here, that is because it doesnt work with all Toshiba laptops
<Eddy_> poningru i installed breezy over hoary, everything went fine, but when it came to installing GRUB, it failed, and now i get a GRUB failure (error 15) when i boot, and cannot reinstall Breezy from the CD.
<Oetzi> i have problem with mplayer fullscreen
<deFrysk> benkong2, is it about using 8139too instead
<deFrysk> ?
<benkong2> deFrysk; yes
<poningru> Eddy_: hmm you have to rebuild grub
<poningru> hold on
<deFrysk> benkong2, thats not an error, thats a message
<Hfuy> dpro\: So what's happened here, just to be clear, is that we've tried to insert a special toshiba kernel module for ACPI, and it's failed for some reason
<jnk> Oetzi, which problem?
<Oetzi> when i try to start in fullscreen des video doesn't zoom
<Hfuy> (I have a bug in about busted hibernate on this machine, to which I will add this information)
<Oetzi> it remain in old size
<deFrysk> benkong2, so leave it as it is ;)
<benkong2> ok so I don't have to worry
<benkong2> ok...now on to the others
<Oetzi> and the rest of screen becomes black
<benkong2> deFrysk; thanks
<deFrysk> benkong2, I have the same message ;)
<poningru> Eddy_: its the file not found thing right?
<benkong2> deFrysk; k since it's not an error I can live with it. do you have these also? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2619
<Eddy_> poningru i don't think so
<AdmiralSenn> anyone know about ubuntu's device options when it installs?
<Eddy_> poningru i think that the Ubuntu install failed to install GRUB because GRUB was actually already there. but it seems it messed everything up, and now i get an Error 15 when GRUB starts, and the PC is then stuck there
<deFrysk> benkong2, errors wich will be fixed during debugging of breezy
<benkong2> they are ok thanks I roll along then
<Oetzi> does anyone know how to solve the problem
<deFrysk> benkong2, they are not ok but harmless
<revarc> deFrysk, setting the res lower did not help. :(  Oh well, was worth a shot.
<deFrysk> benkong2, for us that is :D
<rob__> hello - can I get help here?
<benkong2> I can wait the upgrade that I got this morning took mu usplash and gave me those errors
<poningru> Eddy_: hmm
<Eddy_> poningru what i'm looking for would be something very simple, like a way to remove GRUB from the boot, so it can be installed again
<Adridon> why is the http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/ directory empty? does anybody know the problem? are there other backport servers?
<AdmiralSenn> I can't believe nobody knows what blocksize ubuntu uses by default
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<deFrysk> revarc, sorry :(
<rob__> hey
<benkong2> I really liked looking at that cool splash screen.
<Spudchat> can someone help me add a location to my $PATH
<poningru> Eddy_: does that thing take floppys?
<Spudchat> im in the bash_profile
<benkong2> rob__ ask the question
<Eddy_> poningru nah, only CDs =/
<AdmiralSenn> export $PATH=path_to_something, I think?
<lexton> hello all
<poningru> crap
<AdmiralSenn> -?
<deFrysk> benkong2, as soon as there is an error the splash screen goes
<deFrysk> thats why
<lexton> I'm trying to get mac os x to boot in yaboot
<Spudchat> add that in?
<AdmiralSenn> just type it in the terminal
<Spudchat> ooo ok
<lexton> I've set -> macosx=/dev/hda5
<AdmiralSenn> you can try it in the profile thing
<poningru> Eddy_: hold on
<lexton> but yaboot won't recognize it
<Eddy_> poningru i can set up a LAN though, but i'm not sure it's easy to boot on the network... i don't know how to configure it.
<Eddy_> poningru sure =)
<AdmiralSenn> if I still had my linux partition I could tell you for sure if that syntax is right
<benkong2> deFrysk;  yeah funny thing my other kernel will still boot with usplash
<deFrysk> benkong2, yup :)
<rob__> I am trying to install the KDE desktop - how?
<deFrysk> night folks
<jnk> Oetzi, did you get my message about the terminal before I was disconnected?
* epiloc is installing windowsME on his laptop *BLEH*
<darkheart> rob__ 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Oetzi> nope
<jnk> Oetzi, try this: open a terminal, then type exactly this: mkdir .mplayer; echo vo=xv >> .mplayer/config
<AdmiralSenn> grrr... I don't want to risk losing all this stuff!
<Hfuy> when it says "see dmesg" what does that mean?
<jnk> Hfuy, type dmesg in a terminal
<rob__> darkheart   -I did that but it says the package not found
<dpro\> type dmesg
<Oetzi> k thx jnk
<darkheart> Hfuy Type 'dmesg' in a console
<darkheart> !tell rob__ about repositories
<Hfuy> OK
<mikeyb> hardware issue..... when ever i try and connect some new piece of hardware...for example front usb connectors to the MB or a new cdrom ubuntu has a kernal panic and can't boot till i remove the hardware.... why
<poningru> Eddy_: can you boot up from another cd?
<Oetzi> jnk: it works thx
<poningru> like an ubuntu live cd?
<AdmiralSenn> when Ubuntu installs on the default ext2fs, is the default blocksize 4096?
<eagleye> Can someone help me... I went to start my freshly installed and updated unbuntu sytem and it says grub loading please wait error 18, What does this mean and is there a way to fix it
<Eddy_> i'd have to download it first =S can't i do something using the regular Install CD ?
<benkong2> can breezy ubuntu have kbuntu added?
<test34> AdmiralSenn, can I ask why you need to know ?
<poningru> Eddy_: hmm nm still looking
<AdmiralSenn> test34, because I'm about to try a mke2fs option to fix it, and if the blocksize is wrong it's all ruined
<test34> AdmiralSenn, ahh ok
<jnk> Oetzi, no problem (you've just put in the mplayer config file a line where it says to use XV as video output. The same as using  mplayer with a command like "mplayer -vo xv movie.avi")
<Oetzi> yes i know what the line did
<mikeyb> hardware issue..... when ever i try and connect some new piece of hardware...for example front usb connectors to the MB or a new cdrom ubuntu has a kernal panic and can't boot till i remove the hardware.... why
<Oetzi> ;D
<jnk> :)
<Oetzi> so i did it with vi
<jnk> lol
<Oetzi> because i had another wrong vo-line in the config
<rob__> darkheart repositories?
<mikeyb> anyone?
<jnk> Oetzi, mmm depending on how you installed mplayer maybe you could justs have done a "dpkg-reconfigure mplayer"
<poningru> Eddy_: dude when you start up your comp what happens?
<Eddy_> poningru GRUB loads. GRUB stops because of Error 15. Then nothing.
<poningru> hmm
<Oetzi> i have made an apt-get install mplayer-686
<poningru> Eddy_: can you try something
<jdong> hey, is it possible to get Epiphany mouse gestures to work off the right button?
<poningru> when that comes up try hitting the e key
<Eddy_> poningru sure, in the present state, nothing can be of any additional harm ;)
<poningru> its supposed to edit
<rob__> thx - got it...
<Eddy_> ok, will try
<poningru> hehe
<mikeyb> anyone?
<poningru> also another thing do you have a windows bootable cd?
<mikeyb> hardware issue..... when ever i try and connect some new piece of hardware...for example front usb connectors to the MB or a new cdrom ubuntu has a kernal panic and can't boot till i remove the hardware.... why
<eagleye> Can someone help me... I went to start my freshly installed and updated unbuntu sytem and it says grub loading please wait error 18, What does this mean and is there a way to fix it
<logan001101> shinu: cant find anything with 'apt-cache search mdf iso'
<Oetzi> but i have used an restored an old config-file from an backup-dvd from my old notebook
<Eddy_> poningru yeah but there's a problem
<AdmiralSenn> well, I'm getting frustrated now
<test34> AdmiralSenn, try fdisk -l [device] 
<Oetzi> and there was a line vo=vesa that was the problem
<logan001101> shinu: cant find anything with 'apt-cache search mdf iso'
<PShivers> eagleye: I got the same, I just reinstalled it
<eagleye> oh no
<marco_g> eagleye: Did you enable LBA support in the BIOS?
<eagleye> everything was perfect last night new install
<eagleye> no,
<AdmiralSenn> test34, that doesn't say anything about block size
<mikeyb> any admins here that can help?
<poningru>  Eddy_ ?
<logan001101> shinu: cant find anything with 'apt-cache search mdf iso'
<Eddy_> poningru didn't work
<B_166-ER-X> how do i make x-chat to open on startup ?
<mikeyb> bum
<logan001101> how can i covert .mdf file to .iso one??
<poningru> Eddy_: hmm about that windows cd do you have that?
<Skid> when exporting your GPG )as per the wiki) - it says gpg --export -a {{{User Name}}} >public.key - does the username part mean your linux user account name, or your realname ?
<logan001101> how can i covert .mdf file to .iso one??
<Oetzi> know i only have to wait until Xorg locale bug is fixed then breezy works perfect
<marco_g> eagleye: LBA support should be enabled, if it is not (or if the computer is too old) you have to use a small boot partition at the beginning of the disk.
<logan001101> how can i covert .mdf file to .iso one??
<mikeyb> need help.... any takers?
<Eddy_> poningru yeah i have that
<test34> AdmiralSenn, it gives you the number of blocks, you can figure it out
<marco_g> Oetzi: What kind of bug is that?
<eagleye> marco_g Will that solve the problem. without reinstalling
<Skid> !gpg
<ubotu> hmm... gpg is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<Eddy_> poningru but the only mean i have found to get a console is to use the "recovery tool"
<marco_g> eagleye: No.
<poningru> Eddy_: can you boot in using that and get onto a console?
<poningru> oh
<Eddy_> poningru which then asks for a password. and for some reason it doesn't accept my password.
<AdmiralSenn> test34, don't see blocks anywhere in that
<poningru> hmm ic
<Oetzi> marco_g: i want to use iso-8859-15
<marco_g> ah :)
<Eddy_> i don't get it since i've use the same pass for eveyrthing for years, but...
<logan001101> plz help, how can i covert .mdf file to .iso one??
<Oetzi> de_DE@euro locale
<Eddy_> poningru it was to try the old fdisk /mbr trick right ? ^^
<poningru> Eddy_: yeah
<Skid> when exporting your GPG )as per the wiki) - it says gpg --export -a {{{User Name}}} >public.key - does the username part mean your linux user account name, or your realname ?
<Eddy_> poningru and there's no way to do that under linux ? i haven't read anything like that in forums but you never know...
<eagleye> this really bites.. I wish i knew that earlier..
<poningru> Eddy_: I would say that you need a live cd
<rebort> im having a ig oem with ug 16479
<Lars_G> I want breezy I need breezy!
<Oetzi> but my fluxbox tells me that this locale is not supported
<logan001101> plz help, how can i covert .mdf file to .iso one??
<mikeyb> hardware issue..... when ever i try and connect some new piece of hardware...for example front usb connectors to the MB or a new cdrom ubuntu has a kernal panic and can't boot till i remove the hardware.... why
<atha> logan001101: how about wine + isobuster
<poningru> and mess with the grub.lst files
<Lars_G> someone send me to october right now!! I want a pressed stable breezy! I crave it!
<test34> AdmiralSenn, try sudo fdisk -l
<Eddy_> poningru admitting i have one now, how would i do that ? i'll probably won't be able to do it before tomorrow...
<rebort> you dont want ezy!
<logan001101> atha: ??
<rebort> eezy destroys your keyoard
<Eddy_> where's that file ? because you can launch a console with the regular install Cd, using the expert mode
<logan001101> atha: what do u mean?
<AdmiralSenn> test34, thanks
<dany-boy> re...
<logan001101> atha: what is isobuster
<Oetzi> Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<atha> logan001101: how about using google
<logan001101> atha: already used it
<Spudchat> i gave in and just moved my shell scripts
<poningru> Eddy_: hmm true hold on let me just give you the website
<Oetzi> marco_g: the bug is already reported to http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13724
<Eddy_> poningru couldn't find it on GRUB's website, but if you can i'd like the link yes =) thanks a lot
<logan001101> atha: just get MagicISO which i hv to use it in windows
<AdmiralSenn> test34, how do I get the blocksize from that?
<AdmiralSenn> test34, I subtracted the "Start" from "End" and divided the number of blocks by that number
<marco_g> Oetzi: Right, I have seen those messages.
<rebort> has anyone seen http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479 eviously?
<lexton> I have a question about mac os x and yaboot
<AdmiralSenn> but it gave me 8000 something
<lexton> I've set --> macosx=/dev/hda5 in yaboot.conf
<logan001101> atha: help, i need to play warcraft in linux :((
<test34> AdmiralSenn, get the size of the partition/number of blocks ?
<lexton> but it won't give me an option to boot into mac os x
<logan001101> atha: just kidding :D
<AdmiralSenn> test34, yes
<jc-denton> hi al
<lexton> even manually setting macosx won't work
<jc-denton> all
<jc-denton> i always  get the following error msg when using gtk apps
<Oetzi> marco_g: do you know any solution to this
<jc-denton> (gedit:20524): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<jc-denton> $LANG is en_US
<jc-denton> i think it's becacue it was first set to unicode then i set it back to this
<marco_g> Oetzi: No...
<poningru> Eddy_: I cant get a good tutorial website
<eagleye> marco_g Hey, lba mode is enabled..I need to solve this, this is crazy, I reinstalled 4 times already and got help setting up.. I cant keep doing this..
<poningru> hold on
<logan001101> any help, need to find some stuff to covert mds or mdf file to iso one
<marco_g> eagleye: Is it a very old PC or so?
<Eddy_> poningru yeah, i couldn't either, that's why i came here =/ it seems no one knows how to do when you can't use a boot disk =/
<eagleye> 1.8 gig nvidia card
<remyforb1s777>  '
<john_l> I'm going to install a windows boot so that I can game once in awhile, but grub is installed to the harddrive i'm formatting... what do I need to do to make sure I can get to this drive after I install windows?
<AdmiralSenn> test34, yes I have the number of blocks, what now?
<Oetzi> jc-denton: the problem is that my fluxbox, aterm and several other progs do not work because of this error
<remyforb1s777> quit
<Oetzi> so im using posix know
<jc-denton> Oetzi: wtf
<jc-denton> my fluxbox work
<jc-denton> works
<sadrul> hi. which repository should i use to get something strictly `better' (or more) than gtk2.6.8?
<logan001101> any help, need to find some stuff to covert mds or mdf file to iso one
<AdmiralSenn> logan001101, google it
<eagleye> marco_g Its not that bad or old..
<coccobill> ciao
<poningru> Eddy_: try this
<logan001101> AdmiralSenn: i said i had already google it
<paul_> hello
<AdmiralSenn> I didn't see that
<nerp\a\> hmm, anyone familiar with the way ubuntu handles bash comletion vs other distros.. trying to get a list of probable options to pop up when i type a string<tab> rather than having to be so specific
<Oetzi> jc-denton: it starts but there are no fonts shown and in aterm  an so on do not work
<logan001101> any help, need to find some stuff to covert mds or mdf file to iso one :(( ooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jc-denton> Oetzi: yes
<marco_g> eagleye: It seems it cannot boot your system....
<jc-denton> but i had some more problemes with unicode
<nerp\a\> for example if I type ap<tab> appollon aprophryon appelgator will pop up
<Eddy_> poningru yeah ?
<marco_g> eagleye: I would use a small /boot at the beginning of the disk in that case.
<ompaul> nerp\a\, I don't understand if you type a(tab tab) all 'a' options appear
<jc-denton> Oetzi: so u mean i should simply switch back the locales to unicode?
<poningru> Eddy_: see what you have to do is reinstall grub
<nico8481> hi
<dseomn> when I try to install hoary on an AMD-K6, it freezes during the kernel boot (the last message is "Checking 'bit' instruction...")
<nerp\a\> doh! it's <tab tab> .. I am used to hitting tab ONCE
<test34> AdmiralSenn, get the size of the partition divided by number of blocks maybe?
<poningru> trying to find a good tutorial website for that
<eagleye> marco, it was working fine, Do you mean set a small partition
<marco_g> eagleye: It suddenly stopped working?
<Eddy_> ok, i'll try, but just to be sure: you didn't give me any link, right ? because none appeared, that's why i said "?" =)
<kb9way> apt get dunt work on my box
<Oetzi> jc-denton: i'm using POSIX C encoding since yesterday
<ompaul> !tell poningru about grub
<AdmiralSenn> test34, that gives me a tiny little number
<jc-denton> Oetzi: ?
<jc-denton> the oli issue i have is with gtk apps
<jc-denton> i dont need umlauts in terminal
<nico8481> how can i add languages to the supported languages of the spellchecker in Evolution or OpenOffice? I can only select variants of english [UK/US]  and I'd like to add French
<Oetzi> yes me too
<AdmiralSenn> test34, wait a minute
<poningru> Eddy_: http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<eagleye> marco, I reinstalled last night with new hard drive, had help setting up and everything was good.... Shut down last night, today went to start it and got error 18
<test34> AdmiralSenn, use bytes ?
<ompaul> nico8481, apt-cache search spell | grep fr
<poningru> Eddy_: dont know if those commands will work from the expert mode
<AdmiralSenn> it's 1024
<AdmiralSenn> never mind
<Oetzi> using this encoding workes well against the gtk-problem
<marco_g> eagleye: Did it reboot after installing?
<Eddy_> poningru yeah, thanks, found that one, am reading... but i might have trouble finding the files in question since i cannot really access my own disk =S
<eagleye> marco, today was first time to reboot
<poningru> Eddy_: why cant you access your disk?
<LasseL> how can I play a "mpc" music file?
<poningru> the password thing?
<AdmiralSenn> okay, I'm going to do it!
<nico8481> ompaul, "aspell-fr"? is that all I need,
<nico8481> ?
<rebort> no one has seen http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479?
<Oetzi> and the umlauts are only shown because my irssi runs on my shell server with encoding iso-8859-1
<atha> nico8481: language-support-fr metapackage "This metapackage depends on all packages that provide native language support for the various applications in Ubuntu (like various spell checkers, dictionaries, OpenOffice and Mozilla locale packages, etc."
<kb9way> ok i fixed my aptget problim
<ompaul> Eddy_, you can - > sudo -i < in a terminal  cd /boot/grub and the file you want is called menu.lst - note that you can read this on  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<dseomn> LasseL: install gstreamer0.8-musepack
<kb9way> i was a dummy and mistyped sumtin
<nico8481> atha, thanks
<Oetzi> on local machine there are no umlauts in the terminal
<Eddy_> poningru how do i access my linux partition from the expert mode ? they say the root filesystem is in RAM, and the disk is on /target, but cd /target tells me it cannot access it
<ompaul> nico8481, s http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto  also
<LasseL> dseomn, thanks
<ompaul> nico8481, woops
<poningru> Eddy_: I think you have to mount it
<Eddy_> ompaul i have read that, thanks, but my problem is HOW do i do to access a console
<ompaul> nico8481, openoffice.org-l10n-fr - French language package for OpenOffice.org
<yoyas> nas
<Oetzi> jc-denton: just try it
<nico8481> thx
<ompaul> Eddy_, applications system tools terminal
<dseomn> when I try to install hoary on an AMD-K6, it freezes during the kernel boot (the last message is "Checking 'bit' instruction..."); any ideas?
<Eddy_> ompaul you haven't read my problem. when GRUB loads, GRUB stops, ERROR 15, and i can't do anything else
<ompaul> ahhh
<nico8481> which tool is used by such software (evolution/OOo) to check spelling? aspell? myspell?
<jc-denton> Oetzi: when doing dpkg-reconfigure locales
<jc-denton> i have the choice between en_US ISO something and UTF
<eagleye> Eddy I have same problem, just error 18
<nico8481> or is-il built-in?
<nico8481> "is it"
<dseomn> nico8481: IIRC evo uses aspell and ooo uses myspell
<Eddy_> eagleye tough huh ? =/
<nico8481> k
<butcherbird> Eddy_, you have multiple hd or just one?
<LasseL> dseomn, which repository should I use?
<remyforbes777> anyone use ubuntu 64
<Oetzi> jc-denton: or if you have a machine with running hoary you also can try the solution on bugzilla comment #1
<Eddy_> butcherbird just one, but with a lot of partitions
<remyforbes777> i cant seem to get it to work in my amd turion 64 laptop
<Oetzi> jc-denton: i didn't reconfigure locales
<jc-denton> Oetzi: solution on bugzilla?
<remyforbes777> freezes at login
<eagleye> yeah, need help
<ompaul> Eddy_, I was not here for that, okay first up you can do some evil stuff with the install disk where you do everything but do not reinstall the os just do the grub bit  have you got a live CD?
<jc-denton> i have breezy no hoary
<dseomn> LasseL: it's in main on breezy, it might not be in hoary/warty, what are you using?
<jaku> do you know where I can find a gui to help me to see wmv file with breezy?
<LasseL> dseomn, hoary
<butcherbird> Eddy_, including a windows partition?
<Oetzi> jc-denton: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13724
<Oetzi> try solution from comment #1
<Eddy_> ompaul when i try to install only GRUB from the expert mode of the install CD, there is an error, i cannot install it
<Eddy_> butcherbird yes, including an XP OS, and 3 NTFS partitions
<ompaul> Eddy_, have you got a live CD ?
<Eddy_> ompaul no, i have only an Install CD
<Oetzi> if you have another machine using hoary
<ompaul> Eddy_, know where you could get one?
<jc-denton> Oetzi: thank you
<butcherbird> Eddy_,  you might check and see if windows is switched to bootable.  For some unknowable reason grub didnt work until i did that
<butcherbird> shouldnt matter..
<dseomn> LasseL: sorry, it's not in hoary
<Oetzi> i couldn't test this because my notebook with the problem runs breezy and all other machines run debian sarge
<Eddy_> ompaul i could download one, but not before tomorrow, and then i still wouldn't know what to do =)
<eagleye> ompaul, will that restore a install, I get error 18 when grub starts
<LasseL> dseomn, thanks anyway
<Eddy_> butcherbird GRUB used to work with Hoary, but there was a problem when i installed Breezy, for some reason it crashed, and now i'm stuck =/
<AdmiralSenn> haha
<AdmiralSenn> hahahaahahahaha
<AdmiralSenn> IT LIVES
<AdmiralSenn> I think
<AdmiralSenn> oh hell
<Oetzi> but i thought about downloading hoary livecd grep all needed files from there and try it
<AdmiralSenn> it's gone
<jc-denton> Oetzi: i'm wondering when it will be fixed
<Oetzi> jc-denton: i hope soon
<protok0l> hello all
<protok0l> i need some help
<dseomn> just ask
<Oetzi> because breezy is the only dist really supports all hardware in my notebook
<ompaul> Eddy_, it appears that there are a couple of things that error 15 can mean which is yours?
<protok0l> i just checked for upgrades and it says i need a lot of packages, and its removing things like fam and the trashapplet
<protok0l> is that right?
<Eddy_> <Oetzi> because breezy is the only dist really supports all hardware in my notebook <== my point was to test that, but it kind of failed ^^
<Eddy_> ompaul how would i know ,
<dseomn> protok0l: what are you upgrading? breezy => breezy? hoary => breezy?
<Eddy_> ompaul it displays nothing else than Error 15
<ompaul> ahh
<eagleye> I asked for help, but no answers yet.. error 18 when grub starts
<Eddy_> GRUB loading, please wait...
<Eddy_> Error 15
<Eddy_> =)
<Eddy_> (the =) is added by me)
<ompaul> eagleye, you asked me I am busy I mioght be back if you have patients
<eagleye> ok thanks
<protok0l> i had hoary and i dont believe i added any breezy repos
<ompaul> Eddy_, at that time hit enter and it might give more info
<Oetzi> so I have to go to bed now because i have to be to work 6:00AM tomorrow
<Oetzi> good night everyone
<kb9way> (synaptic:29948): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<Eddy_> ompaul Enter does nothing, prompt is prompting, nothing else
<loststryk> bed ? that a new fangled concept or something ?
<kb9way> what does that error meen
<ompaul> Eddy_, ohh that is not nice
<Eddy_> is it ^^
<dseomn> protok0l: if you just have hoary repos, nothing be removed (only security updates are allowed)
<protok0l> dseomn, so could my apt be broken?
<protok0l> it shows alot of old version needing upgrading
<kb9way> (synaptic:29948): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<Eddy_> if anyone knows how to fdisk /mbr from a winXP bootable CD WITHOUT having to go in the recovery console, i'd be glad
<kb9way> what does this meen
<dseomn> protok0l: what version of hoary are you upgrading from? the final stable version or an old dev version?
<loststryk> get a win98 boot disk
<loststryk> www.bootdisk.com i think
<protok0l> final stable afaik
<protok0l> i installed it off a cd
<Eddy_> loststryk i have no floppy, so no, but thanks
<ompaul> eagleye, this is what I got online for your error - looks like bad install  18 : Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. This error is returned when a read is attempted at a linear block address beyond the end of the BIOS translated area. This generally happens if your disk is larger than the BIOS can handle (512MB for (E)IDE disks on older machines or larger than 8GB in general). Try an update for your BIOS and/or move yo
<ompaul> ur boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<loststryk> ok
<protok0l> and it did some updating before x loaded
<dseomn> protok0l: are you *sure* you have no breezy (or hoary-backports) enabled?
<ompaul> Eddy_, okay 15 is usually a missing file or pointing to the wrong place
<protok0l> i turned off backports and updated
<protok0l> ill try again
<rebort> i cant ty 3 letters cause o ug http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16479?
<karen> hi----- is there a easy photo editor that I can download ?
<loststryk> karen, tried gimp ?
<Eddy_> ompaul you have to understand that whenever i use Ubuntu's install menu to install GRUB, isays there's an error and that it is impossible. so there must be something else at work than just a missing file.
<dseomn> kb9way: it's probably nothing, is it related to any other problems?
<rebort> karen: the gim
<ompaul> Eddy_,  did not know that
<kb9way> no i just see it in the console window
<Eddy_> ompaul yeah, quite confusing with all those lines huh =P
<ompaul> Eddy_,  okay so you never had a working system>?
<dseomn> kb9way: ignore it then, those things happen all the time
* ompaul thinks I can solve this if I am right
<kb9way> ok
<karen> rebort--- new to this , where do i go to download that editor
<loststryk> karen, shoudl already be installed
<dseomn> karen: it's installed by default, just go to Applications => Graphics => GIMP Image Editor
<hhurtta> normally ubuntu runs using utf8, right?
<dseomn> hhurtta: yes
<Eddy_> ompaul i had. i used to have a perfectly working WinXP/Hoary dual boot managed by GRUB. when i tried to install (reformatting the linux partitions) Breezy "over" Hoary, the install went fine, until it reached the install of GRUB, which failed. when i rebooted next, GRUB displayed an error.
<karen> thank you guys, very helpful.
<hans> will mira scan driver ever be translated to linux?
<Eddy_> now, when i try to reinstall GRUB, i have an error, and just cannot
<eagleye> ompaul, didnt get  last part of your message, and/or move yo
<hhurtta> is there any way to make some application, eg gnome terminal to run with iso8859-15 by default?
<ompaul> eagleye, next line after the other stuff
<Eddy_> eagleye and/or move your boot partition to the front (or at least into the appropriate range).
<dseomn> hhurtta: not all apps can, but gnome-terminal can
<ompaul> Eddy_, so you have data on that hoary install you want to keep?
<dseomn> hhurtta: (in g-t) Terminal => Set Character Encoding... => <select latin15>
<hhurtta> dseomn: I can change that on the fly, but I does not do that by default
<eagleye> ompaul, does that mean make a small partition for install?
<hyperactivecrond> hey all
<ompaul> Eddy_, is your /home on a different partition to / ?
<dseomn> hhurtta: sorry, I don't know how to do it by default
<erUSUL> hhurtta: why do you want this?
<dseomn> hi hyperactivecrond
<Eddy_> ompaul no, i've done the backup work already. it's only the GRUB thing that bothers me, i'm quite experienced with comps in general, so no problem on that side =) my problem is just that GRUB crashes, and i don't know how to reset/remove it with only the install CD
<Eddy_> ompaul i never had the occasion to access my /home since GRUB crashed first boot. however, since i have not specified anything, i guess it is.
<hhurtta> erUSUL: I have screen+irssi running on external server which uses latin15.
<thinman> i can not send mail at localhost, and i am using postfix...can someone tell me what i am doing wrong?
<dseomn> hhurtta: ssh handles encoding differences correctly IIRC
<dseomn> thinman: have you changed any of the configuration?
<ompaul> Eddy_, did you define a different partition for /home, I did not understand if you said yes or no, get it wrong and loose anything you have on it
<hhurtta> dseomn: so you see this correctly 
<dseomn> hhurtta: yes
<dseomn> nvm, one ? in there
<ompaul> eagleye, no it means that you need grub to be installed at the start of the hard drive
<Eddy_> ompaul no i didn't, and once again, please don't worry about my losing data =) i'm pretty sure i won't, and even if i do, it's nothing important. the problem here is GRUB =)
<hhurtta> good for you, but I don't :)
<atha> hhurtta: do you need UTF-8 for anything? change default locale to an ISO-8859-15 one ?
<eagleye> ompaul, not sure how to do that. im patient
<thinman> dsseom: i installed as MTA...
<erUSUL> Eddy_: reinstall GRUB with the live cd
<hhurtta> atha: not really. problem is, how to do that
<dseomn> hhurtta: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ompaul> Eddy_, okay here is what I would do if you don't care about the data - you don't have liveCD you don't have anything that works other than hoary and we are not sure if that will not kill off the problem
<Eddy_> erUSUL how is it different than with the regular Install CD ? because, once again, when i do that, it fails.
<hhurtta> will give that a tr
<hhurtta> y
<RMeist> hi
<dseomn> thinman: postfix is installed by default
<RMeist> does anyone know how to sort on size when doing du -hs *|sort ?
<Eddy_> ompaul i'm not sure i have still hoary, i don't know where in the install process GRUB is installed, but i think that Breezy was already being installed when it crashed
<Eddy_> so i think i have a working fresh Breezy system
<Eddy_> BUT GRUB doesn't work
<erUSUL> Eddy_: i do not know if its different or not. i allways have reinstalled grub with the live cd
<Eddy_> the only thing not working is GRUB here =/
<dseomn> RMeist: don't use -h, use "sort -ms * | sort -n"
<atha> hhurtta: generate needed locales with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and then select suitable using LANG variable in /etc/environment
<RMeist> dseomn: hmm, ill try
<vladuz976> how can i connect my digital camera to retrieve pictures?
<ompaul> Eddy_, I would install hoary - if it works  md5sum the breezy CD and if it is okay I would do a distupgrade as told here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade if you want to spend the night at it, or I would get a live CD and fix it tomorrow - and just for kicks I would also get a second live cd
<puff> Hm, CD Juicer doesn't seem to list mp3s as an output option;  guess I need to find the lame encoder.
<erUSUL> Eddy_: you chroot to the hd install and isntall grub whith the configurastion of the hd install
<dseomn> RMeist: btw, -m is megabytes you can also use -k
<atha> if there is a more proper way, when please correct :)
<loststryk> anyidea why the following is using high levels of the processor ? 5675 root      15   0  136m  47m 9048 S  2.3  5.3  49:17.44 Xorg
<loststryk>  somestimes more then 15% think it's laging gnome :( any help would be appreciated
<ompaul> Eddy_, your call :)
<erUSUL> vladuz976: with USB ;)?
<hhurtta> atha: yes. Its funny how you can use linux for years and still learn new stuff almost every day :)
<vladuz976> erUSUL: yes usb
<ompaul> Eddy_, and your call is?
<thinman> dseomn: i'm configuring postfix through ISPConfig ?
<ompaul> eagleye, my guess is you never had a working system?
<ray> hi ppl, how can i access my pc with ubuntu on remotely and login as myself?
<dseomn> thinman: what's ISPConfig?
<jodua> k...i need major help...i dunno how long i have  When i turn  my laptop on and connect i only have a few minutes before it shuts off...then when i retry  ./network_up  then dhclient wlan0....it tries to connect...along the path says something about no dhcp offers....then give me the error " no working leases in persistant databse -sleeping"   Any ways of staying connected for a long time?
<thinman> dseomn: i can send mail out-bounce
<Eddy_> ompaul my call is that i'm 99% sure that the CD is correct, i don't have a hoary install left, and i'd rather install from a CD than do an upgrade =) so my call is: i'll try finding how to tweak GRUB
<erUSUL> vladuz976: if the camera is conected it should have appeared as an usb disk if not try gthumb
<thinman> dseomn: ispconfig.org
<vladuz976> erUSUL: what if i am not using gnome?
<Eddy_> oh god....
<ompaul> Eddy_, to do that you need to get a live CD to get at the disk if your not getting a prompt
<eagleye> yes, i have, but had some problems with hard drives. i put in a new one, 80gig last night and had everything working fine, restarted today and got that error
<erUSUL> vladuz976: are you using kde
<RMeist> dseomn: du -s *|sort -nr   workx fine, tnx:)
<Eddy_> when i start the partitioner... i see a box with "[!!]  partition disks" as the title, and then "??? ???" and then "go back" and "continue".......
<dseomn> thinman: what are you trying to configure? mail hub? outgoing only?
<dseomn> RMeist: np, I use it somewhat regularly
<puff> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<ompaul> eagleye, emm did the disk you replaced have data on it?
<erUSUL> ?
<vladuz976> erUSUL: no, enlightenment
<puff> Does that set of instructions for getting juicer doing mp3s look up to date?
<eagleye> ompaul had, xp on it..
<hyperactivecrond> !tell puff about mp3
<erUSUL> well then you have to mount the camera manualy ... try pmount /dev/sda1
<ompaul> eagleye, yeap and it also had the information grub wants I imagine
<RMeist> dseomn: too bad that the M notation can't be used easy, oh well.
<ompaul> Eddy_, change to ctrl alt f2 and see if you have a shell
<eagleye> huh, I had the install erase the entire disk..
<loststryk> has anyone experianced system lagging on gnome ?
<dseomn> thinman: fyi, there's a #ubuntu-de if german's your native language
<erUSUL> Eddy_: boot with the live cd and then mount the root partition, then chroot to it and install grub worked for me
<ompaul> eagleye, have a look at this
<Eddy_> hmmm
<kuRupT> ehm
<kuRupT> halllo?
<ompaul> !tell eagleye about grub
<Eddy_> ok, i'll try to see how that goes
<Eddy_> thanks for your help, it's really appreciated
<ompaul> Eddy_, is it the system you are now on?
<dseomn> kuRupT: hi, if you have a question, feel free to just ask
<puff> hyperactivecrond: Thanks.
<Eddy_> ompaul i'm sorry i didn't understand your last question
<hyperactivecrond> np puff
<thinman> after change main.cf of postfix... do i need to rerun anything to make it changed?
<ompaul> Eddy_, the system you are now on, is that the one with this grub error?
<dseomn> thinman: yes, "/etc/init.d/postfix force-reload"
<loststryk> !tell loststryk  about lag
<erUSUL> thinman: restart postfix /etc/init.d/postfix restart
<Eddy_> ompaul no, i'm talking with you on my desktop comp and i'm working on my laptop
<loststryk> this is getting annoying :( can somebody help me with a gnome lag / freeze problem ?
<UbuntuOne> Hello people
<hyperactivecrond> loststryk, file a bug report
<ompaul> Eddy_, have a look for a thing called 'recovery is possible' its a distro if your machine can burn it might be worth a whirl
<UbuntuOne> What is happenyng exacly loststryk??
<Eddy_> ompaul ok, i'll google it
<ompaul> Eddy_, good luck
<Eddy_> cheers mate
<loststryk> i have sevreral programs running; but loads are spiking to high levels every 20-30 seconds etc; gnome is really sluggish :(
<jodua_> k so i did get d/c and hap to restart my laptop..did anyone have an answer to my prob?
<loststryk> kinda stops and starts
<UbuntuOne> :/ What programs are running and how much RAM do you have?
<carrarro> Hello there. I have been trying to find out how to get a C/C++ Dvelopment Toolkit on Ubuntu 5.04, but I am stuck. Can anyone helo, please?
<loststryk> pftpfxp-mew, xchat, evolution email, gftp, remote desktop and a terminal window and i have a gig of ram
<dseomn> carrarro: any one in particular?
<erUSUL> carrarro: install buil-essentials
<jodua_> when i do get connected the 1st time it says " bound to <#>  -renewel in 38941 seconds"  so i dunno if that has anything to do with it
<erUSUL> carrarro: install buil-essential
<carrarro> dseomn: not one in particular,
<dseomn> erUSUL: b-e != dev toolkit
<UbuntuOne> Remote desktop is quite demanding :/ all other should work :/
<dseomn> *d-e
<loststryk> even with remote desktop not runnign still happens, in 'top' Xorg keeps flying high
<carrarro> erUSUL: I did that, but I don't know where to find the application. I guess that I'm looking for an Icon in the application list, but I could be wrong.
<thinman> i changed my mail-domain in main.cf of postfix and restart postfix, but it keep sending out email with old domain.   any idea ?
<erUSUL> carrarro: you want a grafical ide for c and c++ right? installl anjuta or kdevelop
<darkheart> thinman You probably need to change $myorigin
<carrarro> erUSUl: Yes. Let me look that up.
<jofa> anyone -  success installing gxiso-1.5? When running 'sudo python setup.py install' as suggested by the README, it stops on: ' error: can't copy 'po/tmp/fr/gxiso.mo': doesn't exist or not a regular file'. What does this mean?
<eagleye> ompaul, can you please send me those links again, lost them by accident.. thanks
<Eddy_> ompaul sorry i cannot answer your queries, i am unregistered =/
<vertz> Hello, what do i need to do to get bluetooth working? got a bluetooth usb dongle from BCS
<carrarro> erUSUl: Thank you. I found somthing on google. I'll come back if I get stuck again.
<dseomn> vertz: you could upgrade to breezy preview, I don't think it's very easy with hoary
<jodua_> does anyone else have the problem of staying connected
<thinman> darkheart: thank you, it worked! :) but i still can not send mail at local
<Eddy_> is it possible to burn a win98 boot diskette on a CD (and to boot on it obviously) ?
<loststryk> no jodua_; quite the oppisite :)
<vertz> dseomn: and in breezy it should just work?
<jodua_> -*(
<leagris> hello
<darkheart> thinman Np, what do you mean 'local'? Join #postfix and explain your problem a little more.
<dseomn> vertz: it should, but I haven't used it, so YMMV
<loststryk> i'm hetting 300-400KB/s downlosd on a 1mbit line =oD
<jodua_> loststryk  do you know much about my problem though?
<vertz> dseomn: alright thanks
<carlos_> hola a todos
<leagris> is the a way in ubuntu to setup which cups server tu use system wide and not as per user only ?
<loststryk> jodua_, i'm just a n00b; so probably not :)
<carlos_> habla alguien espaol
<thinman> darkheart: ok thanks
<dseomn> carlos_: #ubuntu-es
<darkheart> !es
<leagris> I use a dedicated cups server on the lan
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jodua_> loststryk  same here...thats my problem...but im not going to windows so i need help lol
<leagris> every computer on the network don't have a local printer
<carlos_> aah vale gracias
<leagris> I don't wnant to setup the cups server for each box for each users
<loststryk> me either; got everything i need running now :) not going back to m$
<leagris> I think it is enough to set it up on each box for all users at once
<ZBlach> hi
<shagg> has anybody else run into problems with upgrading Firefox to 1.0.7?
<_willcooke_> shagg, Yes indeed!
<ZBlach> shagg, i did, and then i had to replatform
<jodua_> so when i connect it will stay on for a 1-3 minutes, then i get lucky once in a while and stay on for a while...which i seem to be doing now....but whenever it d/c me i tried to reconnect in console and it tells me there are " no working leases in persistant database -sleeping" anyone have any clue on how i can fix this?
<_willcooke_> shagg, I fixed mine!
<shagg> giddy up.  what's the FF workaround then?
<shagg> (I had to go and install Epiphany so I could get on the web)
<ZBlach> I've moved to breezy, and I can't get connected to my wireless network. How can I fix this?
<_willcooke_> :) Assuming you have the same problem as I had.....
<dseomn> ZBlach: what card are you using?
<_willcooke_> try doing an apt-get upgrade from the command line, what does it tell you
<ZBlach> dseomn, Linksys WMP11V27
<jodua_> _willcooke_ will that work for me too? i read somewhere to get upgrades?
<ZBlach> got the drivers installed, ndiswrappered and everything
<shagg> wait one...
<dseomn> ZBlach: sorry, I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<_willcooke_> jodua_, That will tell you (& me) the error.  If it's the same error I had (one package would overwrite another) then I know the fix.  Otherwise, dunno.
<northern_monk> how do I lauch skippy from boot up?
<ZBlach> dseomn, maybe you can help me configure the Network Settings?
<shagg> I'm getting a dpkg error processing the FF .deb file.  Broken pipe.
<jodua_> k i will try
<dseomn> ZBlach: I doubt it, I've never done it the easy way (I use guessnet, wpasupplicant, and ifplugd)
<ZBlach> kk
<Pere> hello, how to install gnome 2.12 on ubuntu 5.04 horay?
<_willcooke_> shagg, Hmm, different problem to me.  try sudo apt-get update again and then sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<arkainium> How can I get gnome to stop complaining that hal is not initialized?  I'm disabling hal intentionally.
<jodua_> _willcooke_  i did it and final line says "you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"  ??
<feralgirl> does anybody know where to get and how to install a driver for a D-Link G630 wireless card
<dseomn> feralgirl: I'm using a G650, it worked w/ no configuration
<ZBlach> anyone here experienced with wireless networking?
<leagris> Anyone know how to setup system wide settings with ubuntu ?
<leagris> settings for cups ?
#ubuntu 2005-10-04
<northern_monk> feralgirl: try the ndiswrapper
<leagris> I want no local cups server, just central lan cups server
<_willcooke_> jodua_, hmmm.  try a "sudo apt-get upgrade
<jodua_> k thanks
<feralgirl> leagris: um...how? i'm a first time user
<_willcooke_> jodua, Sorry, should have hit delete, not return.  Are you using backports?
<shagg> _willcooke_ - still no love.  I'm getting errors now about not being able to get onto the mirrormax backports.  could this be the evil
<jodua_> _willcooke_ i have no idea and i dunno how to check?
<ZBlach> see, I can iwlist my network, and my iwconfig returns a great connection, but my router doesn't see me, and I can't surf anything
<dseomn> jodua_: you would know if you were
<jodua_> im quite new...sorry lol
<eagleye> ompaul, can you please send me those links again, lost them by accident.. thanks
<_willcooke_> shagg, aha! Yeah, you wont be able to fix until they sort the backports server, by which time I expect that the ff package will be fixed.
<leagris> feralgirl, thank you for ready my question though. Best wishes for your new linux experiences BTW :)
<jodua_> i really dont know ANYTHING about linux...
<leagris> reaing
<_willcooke_> jodua_, In which case you're not using backports.
<eagleye> ompaul, Basically i am sol right, need to do the whole reinstall game again.
<Travis|H> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal (or a way to easily configure one)
<_willcooke_> jodua_, do a "sudo apt-get update" and then when that's done do a "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<dseomn> jodua_: you know the name and how to use irc, that's more than many people know
<moparfan90> i just install americas army how do i run it? the game?
<Antiliis> I have a problem I don't know if it's a bug: I can't type accented chars in console text mode. Any of you can type accented chars in console text mode?
<amorph> does anyone can help me woth a sound-problem ? playback from console is perfect but with every gnome or kde-application the playback is interrupted every few seconds
<leagris> amorph, I juste got ride of the arts sound wrapper
<_willcooke_> amorph, what leagris said! :)
<amorph_> leagris: how can i do this ?
<leagris> artsd is a pain and sitll has been bulky, slow, delaying sounds :)
<leagris> kcontrol, disable sound server in the sound area
<jodua_> _willcooke_ i may have screwed something up a while ago when looking off a website...when i do the apt-get upgrade it lists this big thing "W; couldnt stat....."  a whole bunch of things that i changed a while back i cant remember what for....but there was a reason/...when i open snaptics it gives me the same error...i dunno if that has anything to do with it
<jodua_> when i open snaptics "WARNING the following problems were found on your system:"
<jodua_> and the list of things i changed
<MachineScrew> yay acpi works
<eagleye> If I got the error 18 message, Does it mean i have to reinstall,
<Snopy_> how do i reset the /etc/apt/sources.list ? :D
<leagris> because there are dependancies among the libarts so you can't completly get ride of it. Just diable it in kcontrol
<jodua_> k i got back on lol
<loststryk> anyone help me install sun-j2re ?
<jodua_> _willcooke_ what was the last msg you saw me send?
<slept> eagleye, where, when ? reinstall what , the whole system, grub, ... ?
<eagleye> slept, hi
<leagris> ompaul, you appear having quit good ubuntu knowledge. What is the correct ubuntu way of having system global settings for printing and not having to set it up for each users ?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok, do "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jodua_> _willcooke_ thats exactly what i changed a while back
<eagleye> slept error 18 message when grub starts,, does this mean i have to reinstall again
<jodua_> =/  i scrwed it up didnt i lol
<jodua_> do you wanna know what is in there
<_willcooke_> jodua_, Yeah, figures.  Let's delete the whole lot and use a known good one (i.e. mine!)
<jodua_> hahah k thanks
<MachineScrew> any one think KDE is better than GNOME ?
<_willcooke_> Whats the name of that place where you can post large text files?
<ZBlach> MachineScrew, no
<ZBlach> _willcooke_ pastebin.com
<MachineScrew> I think KDE has that Windows XP fisher price look
<_willcooke_> ta!
<jodua_> _willcooke_ ok...its all deleted
<ago73> Hi
<hyperactivecrond> MachineScrew, that's why you change it
<hyperactivecrond> EXPORT IF=kde
<MachineScrew> it still sucks
<slept> eagleye, you got more than the number , any message ? I don't know the numbers of the grub errors .
<MachineScrew> its slow
<ali4728> newbie needs help ! I installed Courier along with squirrelmail to work with Postfix but I cant get to Start Courier! any idea?
<puff> Whee, I have lame. So far, so good. Is there a tool that will convert oggs to mp3s?
<hyperactivecrond> MachineScrew, twm
<kevin007> backports down?
<MachineScrew> GNOME is faster
<Ninjew> MachineScrew: I think that kde is better than gnome
<ZBlach> any idea why I can't connect to my router in linux, but there's no problem in windows?
<MachineScrew> na Enlightenment
<Ninjew> MachineScrew: But its all a matter of personal preference
<puff> My mp3 player can't handle ogg; gotta get a better player, but meanwhile.
<MachineScrew> Ya
<ago73> My shell (any shell) takes forever when I do tab autocompletion. Any idea?
<MachineScrew> that is why we use Linux
<leagris> hyperactivecrond, the best window manager is the one you use best and the one you ar much confortable with
<MachineScrew> because we have a choce
<_willcooke_> jodua_, http://pastebin.com/377252
<Ninjew> indeed
<jodua_> k thanks
<eagleye> slept says, something to the fact that it cant recognize my drive because the grub is not near the front of my boot partition
<hyperactivecrond> leagris, i know...
<slept> eagleye, did you compile a kernel and compiled  the filesystem as a module?
<eagleye> slept, im fairly new, thats greek to me..
<jodua_> _willcooke_ is there anyway of copy pasting or do i have to type the whole thing?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, You are using Hoary, right?!
<leagris> hyperactivecrond, I used to like windowmaker on old boxens, kde on more powered ones
<jodua_> yea yea lol
<jodua_> i woulda said...i do know that much
<hyperactivecrond> nice leagris
<moparfan90> hello
<_willcooke_> jodua_, select the text from postbin, right click, copy, right click in your nano window, paste
<Snopy_> I get the error: "E: could not find package mozilla-player" Whats wrong?
<jodua_> aswome..thanks alot eh!
<moparfan90> i installed americas army and dont know how to play it. what do i do??
<slept> eagleye, thats good than you didn't break things in that part
<boxerboy29> anyone else get those gnome panel refresh errors when gnome starts?
<flipy> Hi!
<flipy> I'm trying to set up a web server, and a test fails trying to write in /var/www but the test runs from /var/www/test... where can I change that?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, once you've saved that (ctrl-x in nano) do a "sudo apt-get clean"
<eagleye> slept, I cant boot my system up, ompaul said its because my bios is not recognizing it right for some reason,
<slept> eagleye, there are to things you can check: boot with a live cd and then chroot in your system and reinstall grub / have a look if bios settings for the drive are wrong
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then and "sudo apt-get update" and a "sudo apt-get upgrade".  Then you should be back in business
<jodua_> great! thanks...
<jodua_> i will be back if i get trouble again lol...
<slept> eagleye, you can change the settings for the hd in bios just try lba,...
<jodua_> _willcooke_ really sorry....i can't get it to paste....how?
<jodua_> lol
<flipy> ehm where can I set up the permission directories for a web server?
<eagleye> slept, I have to download a live cd. Is there a possibility that the live cd will save my install,... Lba is already set
<_willcooke_> jodua_, You should be able to right click in the terminal window that has nano open in it and paste
<jodua_> doesnt do anything wheni right click
<kevin007> I think you can go up to the menu and past
<kevin007> or click the middle mouse button
<dell500> does open office support graphs?
<kevin007> at least in vi that's how it works
<_willcooke_> jodua_, try middle click if you've got a middle button
<jodua_> k
<jodua_> no luck...looking like i gotta type it
<jodua_> wont take that long though
<slept> eagleye,  try to change lba there is an other option that I cant remember the name of , just try all of them. That should be faster , and if the problem is in the bios the live-cd won't help.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, no need.  Run "sudo gedit &"
<carrarro> When you donw load an application, how do you install it?
<hyperactivecrond> carrarro, a deb package?
<eagleye> slept, i will try, be back soon
<slept> good luck
<mhz> hello
<ali4728> Newbie needs Help Courier IMAP won't start! any help?
<jodua_> thats all i type "sudo gedit &"
<mhz> does anyone know about the official breezy cd cover??
<funkyHat> lol. that's a strange question
<carrarro> hyperactivecround: let's say Anjuta Development Environment
<jodua_> _willcooke_ is that all i type...what you got in quotation?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, yeah should load a gui text editor, then you'll need to open "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<d2dchat> how come my firefox is all screwed up?
<d2dchat> my firefox is missing text
<jodua_> _willcooke_ k b/c we got another problem then....lol......
<d2dchat> on everything
<d2dchat> it opens just fine, but its missing text, anyway to fix it?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, whats that
<carrarro> When you donwload an application, how do you install it?
<jodua_> _willcooke_ it says (gedit:7750): DTK-WARNING **: cannot open display
<jodua_> i get that alot
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok "xhost +"
<leagris> d2dchat, try moving your ~/.mozilla folter to ~/.mozilla.old then create a new profile
<leagris> folder
<slept> carrarro, when you download with apt-get/aptitude install things get installed, if you downloaded a deb dpkg -i
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then try gedit again
<jodua_> _willcooke_  "xhost:  unable to open display"
<jodua_> _willcooke_  lol...i might as well through out my laptop lol..feel like it
<leagris> d2dchat, if that don't fix the missing text, the global install is screwed. BTW, it most often a screwed profile
<shagg> _willcooke_ - found a fix for the Firefox 1.0.7 issue.  see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=367285#post367285.  basically, it's a forced remove of ff and ff-gnome-support and then a -f install.
<carrarro> slept: I'm not sure about neither one.
<Rickyniano> I have a problem I don't know if it's a bug: I can't type accented chars in console text mode. Any of you can type accented chars in console text mode?
<d2dchat> leagris, ok, i did that, restarted firefox.. it opened up the ubuntu startup page but i still cant see any text
<_willcooke_> shagg, that'll do it!  The way I did it was dpkg -i --force <ff packages> or something like that
<leagris> d2dchat, did you try removing firefox then reinstalling it ?
<d2dchat> yes
<leagris> folle remove with config files as well ?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, Erm.  Oh!
<leagris> full ?
<jodua_> lol....i can just type it out...
<shagg> _willcooke_ - whatever works :)  cheers!
<d2dchat> leagris, well i can follow the steps you want to verify a full reinstallation because im not exactly sure what a full reinstallation would require
<slept> carrarro, man apt-get and man apt-cache will help you or use synaptic will help, I don't understand what you want to know
<_willcooke_> jodua_, You have got gnome running right?
<jodua_> yeah
<_willcooke_> jodua_, Hmmm.  That's odd. ] 
<_willcooke_> jodua_, OK, new plan.....
<jodua_> _willcooke_  k....yea i have lots of probs....lol...
<jodua_> k new plan?
<_willcooke_> jodaua_, Applications -> Accesories -> Text Editor
<_willcooke_> click them
<eagleye> slept, doesnt work, I see my drive only is recognized to 32 gig, but I have an 80 gig. I take it I need a bios update and i have to reinstall, right..
<jodua_> k
<absenth> for general desktop use, which file system has better overall performance, ReiserFS, or Ext3
<_willcooke_> jodua_, do you get the notepad clone loading?
<jodua_> yeah i have that opened now
<jodua_> the unsaved document
<ccooke> absenth: reiser is faster in some cases. But I've found it to be markedly less reliable than ext2/3
<absenth> ccooke: less reliable in what sense?  not trying to nitpick, just trying to learn, and understand more.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, right copy and paste that text from pastebin, use the text from the bottom bit so you dont get the line numbers
<jodua_> k
<slept> eagleye, slow down with your reinstallation panic. If the bios doesn't recognize the drive a reinstall wont help. You can use a floppy for the bios update. When the driv is recognized you don't have to reinstall ...
<ccooke> absenth: we have a couple of terabyte storage servers at work - two different ones, with different stuff installed, but both running reiserfs.
<ccooke> absenth: every three or four months on average, one of them will develop random filesystem corruption and need to be brought down to maintenance mode for fsck.
<jodua_> _willcooke_  k got it...now for saving
<eagleye> slept, so my install may come back, after i update the bios?
<slept> yes
<absenth> ccooke: so they loose data more frequently, or require file system checks more often then Ext2,3.  Now that makes perfect sense.  thank you for the explination.
<_willcooke_> I know suse use reiserfs by default for some reason
<eagleye> I hope so
<ccooke> absenth: now, we've not yet lost anyting important, but...
<d2dchat> whats the command to remove a directory and ignore the fact it has files under it
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok, save it as anything you like in your home dir.
<jodua_> in my home so like  /home/jodua    right there?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, yup
<absenth> ccooke: on the laptop I'm less worried about it, as there isn't anything terribly important.  but I could see having to perform maint. on the file system as a PITA
<slept> d2dchat, rm -rf
<jodua_> _willcooke_  ooooook
<ccooke> absenth: generally, you're better off using ext2/3
<d2dchat> slept, ty
<ccooke> absenth: unless you have an actual use case for speed.
<ccooke> absenth: I'd happily use resierfs for a news spool - after all, reiser makes a huge speed increase there and who cares if it fails...
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok from a command prompt thingy do "cat <what ever you called the file>" (with out the "<" ">" 's)
<jodua_> yea yea'
<jodua_> k
<ccooke> but for my root or home partitions? forget it.
<absenth> ccooke: between Ext2 and Ext3 the major change is journaling correct?  On the laptop I'd bet Ext2 is a better choice as it would/might hit the drive less frequently.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, is there right?  you can see the text?
<jodua_> onesec
<ccooke> absenth: ext3 is almost always a better choice. It *is* very slightly slower, mind, but it's very, very solid.
<jodua_> _willcooke_  im sorry...from a command prompt?   do you mean in console?
<ccooke> anyway. Sleep.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, yeah, or xterm, or gterm
<absenth> ccooke: thanks for the brief, but useful lesson in file systems :)
<vbgunz> anyone here know why reading Windows made text files on Ubuntu is no problem yet creating a text file on Ubuntu to be read on Windows collapses?
<jodua_> _willcooke_ i got xterm...so i just type cat fedup   I name it fedup
<_willcooke_> jodua, :)
<sunshine> ./tools/wineinstall
<funkyHat> vbgunz, windows and linux use a different end of line character
<absenth> ccooke: the best part is I feel like I got a good, solid, technical answer to my question, rather then the typical Fanboy crap I've been reading on a bunch of sites.
<jodua_> _willcooke_ lol.....when i type it it says no directory
<sunshine> join #WineHQ
<ccooke> absenth: Glad I could help :-)
<slept> vbgunz, ???
<jodua_> cat: fedup: no such directory
<funkyHat> vbgunz, and linux can cope with window's one, but not vice-versa
<vbgunz> funkyHat: anyway to tell linux to use the Windows EOL?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok, so you cat it and you see the text from pastebin?  (we're nearly there, but you're right we could have typed it in by now)
<_willcooke_> jodua_, do a "cd ~"
<vbgunz> slept: hello
<cafuego_> !find dos2unix
<funkyHat> vbgunz, you should be able to find a program for windows that will cope with the linux format
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then and "ls" can you see the file name listed?
<jodua_> _willcooke_ lol.... ahhh i am so not getting this ...
<jodua_> k i cant even do that cat
<vbgunz> yeah I use SciTE on Windows and it handles it well... It is just out of curiosity for those people who receive a text file in which they wish to open in notepad and unsupported editors
<_willcooke_> jodua_, relax guy!  Aint no thing
<jodua_> when i type it it says "cat: fedup: no such file or directory"
<cafuego_> jodua_: then you got the filename wrong.
<vbgunz> funkyHat: thanks...
<_willcooke_> jodua_, NP, perhaps you saved it somewhere else by mistake
<jodua_> _willcooke_   uhhh but when i got to places and home folder...its there
<jodua_> ?
<funkyHat> ah right. no, i don't think there's a way to get notepad to recognise it :(
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok from xterm do this....      cd ~
<cafuego_> jodua_: does the filename perhaps start with a space?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then do..... pwd and tell me what is says
<jodua_> _willcooke_  k when i did that it just said /root
<brandonz> what programs do you use to do traffic shaping?
<jodua_> cafuego nope no space
<_willcooke_> jodua_, AHA! OK, do.... cd /home/whatever your user name is, e.g. cd /home/will
<jodua_> _willcooke_ well when i put cd /home/jodua/ and put f and tab...it found fedup but when i pressed enter it still says no such file or directory?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, s'ok, just "cd /home/jodua"
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then "whoami"
<_willcooke_> jodua_, what it say?
<jodua_> root
<_willcooke_> jodua_, right, ok.  so are you now in /home/jodua?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, if so "cat fedup"
<jodua_> _willcooke_   weooo that brought up something
<_willcooke_> jodua_, s'all good!
<jodua_> _willcooke_   yea thats what i got from you
<jodua_> so now what
<_willcooke_> jodua_, OK!  Right now "mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.fucked"
<netmonk> can someone help me, pls! I upgraded to breezy and now I get the message that X server is not set correctly. how can i fix that?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then "cat fedup > /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fr33mind> Hi.  I used the prerelease since sunday... and today, I was asked if I want to install some new updates.  I say yes... and now, x.org doesn't work because of a problem with "sis" driver.  Something to do?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, brb
<jodua_> _willcooke_   a space between list and /etc right
<jodua_> k
<fr33mind> I was on Debian before.  I am new with ubuntu.
<test34> netmonk, whats the exact error msg ? or you can try to reconfigure it: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_willcooke_> jodua_, yup
<jodua_> _willcooke_   k so i did all that
<fr33mind> The error is something like sis driver doesn't match x.org, not sure exactly.  I have only one computer (laptop) and I am on another OS now.
<fr33mind> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fr33mind> the vga driver work... but in 640x480 :(
<_willcooke_> jodua_, right one!  now "apt-get update"
<netmonk> test34, it is "I  cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server ouput to diagnose the problem?" than i have only Yes as possible option
<jodua_> _willcooke_   k wish me luck
<test34> netmonk, try to reconfigure it: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jodua_> _willcooke_  seems to have worked...last line says "E: some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead"
<test34> netmonk, whats the output if you say yes
<_willcooke_> jodua_, apt-get clean
<jodua_> _willcooke_  k
<fr33mind> It's about the same problem than netmonk...
<_willcooke_> jodua_, then.... apt-get update
<jodua_> _willcooke_   same msg's
<netmonk> test34, "I will disable this X server for now. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly."
<_willcooke_> jodua_, ok, ignore it.... apt-get upgrade
<jodua_> _willcooke_  just to make sure...when it says after unpacking 3871kB dish space will be freed y or n....y right
<_willcooke_> y = correct
<fr33mind> netmonk: try to scroll the log!!  you will have a line begin with: EE:.....
<fr33mind> Is there a generic driver better than vga?  I would like 1024x768
<logan001101> hello
<fr33mind> and I will wait sis driver update..
<netmonk>  i tryed the dpkg-reconfigure but it didn't help. when i try apt-get update it can't find the i-net. how can i configure the lan card. i'm sorry for the dum questions...
<Travis|H> is there any special tricks to getting the nvidia driver to work on breezy?
<jodua_> _willcooke_  its still going...so should i be upgrading on a regular basis?
<odd-> Hey.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, if it ain't broke don't fix it is my rule (depending on how good your firewall is)
<odd-> I have like 120 packages to upgrade. I'm not going to get started just yet.
<jodua_> _willcooke_  k....i have lil other probs...like no sound in firefox i downloaded mozilla..sme thing
<jodua_> _willcooke_  but is taht a common prob amongst ppl...i've read about it on forums
<_willcooke_> jodua_, sound in what? movies, flash?
<jodua_> _willcooke_  uhhh in flash
<loststryk> can someone explian how i can get gftp to connect to glftpd auth tls required servers ?
<lama_> can somebody help me patching xserver-xorg-driver-vesa package?
<jodua_> _willcooke_  loh wait!
<lexton> is ubuntu supposed to recognize mac os x on install?
<lexton> I had to manaully configure yaboot to get mac os x booting to work
<odd-> osx* is one word.
<_willcooke_> jodua_, sorry, can't help.  very complicated problem.  mine just works!  (except I've disabled  ESD
<jodua_> _willcooke_ i dont think i even have flash downloaded....like....going to think im wierd but...anywyas,.i went to peta.org and theres a lil window there for a video and i pressed play and no sound...but on ebaums it wants me to install a flash
<lexton> odd - please
<_willcooke_> should be fixed in the next reliease
<_willcooke_> releas
<_willcooke_> release
<lexton> _willcooke_, are you answering my questioN?
<odd-> Isn't it much harder to configure your DHCP when you have a dial-up connection?
<_willcooke_> lexton, sorry now
<_willcooke_> no
<odd-> I had a dial-up connection a long time ago, I ran windows at the time.
<odd-> So ... belh
<odd-> bleh aswell.
<lama_> loststryk, normally (if you compile from source) you have at the protocol drop-down menu a FTPS option
<nalioth> lexton: ubuntu is supposed to recognize osx, yes
<lexton> nalioth, it didn't for me
<reter> hi
<_willcooke_> jodua_, have a look at www.ubuntuguide.org - it should talk you though it
<nalioth> lexton: are you using breezy?
<fr33mind> Is it possible to downgrade today upgrades ???
<reter> how do i get my printer to work on ubuntu?
<reter> how do i add my printer to the OS
<nalioth> _willcooke_: please dont recommend that site
<odd-> I'm using hoary..
<jodua_> _willcooke_ k great.....i couldn't even get mplayer to work in here and totem that came with it doent work
<lexton> nalioth what are you asking? the verions of ubuntu?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, look at installing codecs in the guide
<odd-> There are three arent there 4 + kubuntu
<odd-> 5 + edubuntu
<reter> how do i add my printer to ubuntu?
<nalioth> lexton: are you installing hoary or breezy?
<_willcooke_> jodua_, got to go, it's late here.  Good luck.  I'll be back tomorrow if you are still stuck
<jodua_> _willcooke_ alrighty.....hahah but what if i fawk up again and change something like what you gave me haha lol...
<jodua_> _willcooke_ k later thanks ALOT
<lexton> nalioth, not sure --> ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-powerpc.iso
<lexton> breezy probably
<_willcooke_> jodua_, copy /etc/apt/sources.list to /etc/apt/sources.list.knowngood just in case!
<reter> is there anyway to add my printer?
<nalioth> lexton: breezy. you are lucky it completed the install, last weeks hung on yaboot search for other OS's
<lexton> nalioth, uname output is --> Linux ubuntu 2.6.12-8-powerpc #1 Tue Aug 30 23:03:49 BST 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<jodua_> _willcooke_ lol..k...thanks
<lexton> nalioth, indeed!
<loststryk> can anyone help with gftp for a few minutes ?
<lexton> I just started using ubuntu
<lexton> it's fast on ppc hardware
<lexton> faster then os x
<odd-> Sometimes I can't open the shell and shit, just crap issues
<lexton> has anyone gotten the dlink dwl-122 wifi usb adaptor working on ubuntu?
<nalioth> lexton: just keep in mind that breezy is still in production AND ppc and amd64 arches are behind in everything
<lexton> indeed
<Nikopol> loststryk, what's your problem?
<nalioth> lexton: i have several macs with ubuntu on them
<lexton> nalioth, have you gotten kismet running on ppc hardware with ubuntu?
<nalioth> lexton: nope
<nalioth> lexton: it's doable, tho, i just havent felt the need
<mhz> where can I get the official cd cover from???
<lexton> I'm going to give it a shot
<thehil>  does anyone know if there is a syntax highlighting GUI for umb-scheme?
<nalioth> lexton: if you have diffeculties, gimme a shout and i'll put you in contact with another ppc user who has done it
<loststryk> Nikopol, i replied, are you recieving ?
<Nikopol> loststryk, no
<lexton> thanks nalioth
<Nikopol> loststryk, seems to be a problem
<Nikopol> ok let's do it here
<Nikopol> what's the problem loststryk ?
<loststryk> gftpd works fine; it's great; apart from one thing; it wont connect to glftpd / drftpd servers that require auth tls authentication; any ideas ?
<esac_> anybody using evolution with exchange ? i try to add an account and all it asks for is a username (and doesn't let me hit forward)
<iL_padrino> hi
<Nikopol> loststryk, sorry not sure there
<Nikopol> loststryk, not a problem I've come up against :(
<iL_padrino> i need some like http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<iL_padrino> but for ubuntu
<Nikopol> I'll have a look around and see what I can find though loststryk
<loststryk> :( whats the correct command to install a .deb file ?
<funkyHat> how easy would it be to use an ubuntu live CD as a temporary dhcp server?
<iL_padrino> for search the depends of gcc-3.4
<iL_padrino> any one can helpme ???
<Nikopol> loststryk, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<dad> hi all
<dad> its dad again
<funkyHat> hi dad
<loststryk> ty L(
<loststryk> :)
<dad> my dsl ruputer broke dwown any suggestions?
<Nikopol> loststryk, glad I could at least help u there! ;)
<marcin_ant> hi all
<funkyHat> get a new one? :D
<marcin_ant> got some short and simple questions
<dad> lol its 700 buks
<Nikopol> loststryk, you have configured the tls file correctly yeah?
<marcin_ant> what firewall front-end is preferred for ubuntu/gnome?
<dad> my tremble fans malfunctioning too
<dad> can someone lend me 900 buks
<funkyHat> :| 700$ for a dsl router?
<dad> lol im just bein stuopid
<dad> this is his kid
<dad> lol
<loststryk> Nikopol, not sure
<loststryk> am still new to ubuntu
<dad> lol no msn in linux
<arcanistherogue> hey, i have a question about the repositores
<dad> booooring
<arcanistherogue> *repositories
<Nikopol> ok that may be the issue
<bimberi> marcin_ant: i've seen firestarter often recommended
<loststryk> how can i check ?
<Nikopol> loststryk, does the tls auth worth with other servers?
<arcanistherogue> i have been getting alot of 404s this past week, many broken packages
<Nikopol> if it does then that's probably not the problem
<marcin_ant> bimberi, heh I use firestarter and got a little problem with it
<loststryk> no gftp wont give me the option to connect sftp etc
<brad[] > dad: Eh? I'm on MSN right now
<brad[] > k
<marcin_ant> I would like to speed up my browser a little so I installed and configured squid
<arcanistherogue> is this normal?  I was thinking perhaps because breezy is coming out soon, and support for hoary is winding down.  am i right?  I wasn't here for the upgrade to hoary, i dont know what happens...
<marcin_ant> as transparent proxy
<Nikopol> mmm
<marcin_ant> the problem is that I don't know how to configure iptables to redirect traffic from port 80 to my proxy
<marcin_ant> and how to configure iptables to do this on requests from localhost
<marcin_ant> and finally how to do this in firestarter scripts
<Nikopol> loststryk, really at a loss here
<netmonk> is it possible to activate a network profile from the command line?
<loststryk> gonna try kasablanca see if that helps
<Nikopol> loststryk, tell me what you're trying to do
<Nikopol> ok
<Nikopol> loststryk, are you trying to use the client to transfer files to another server
<loststryk> i know ssl is installed and working, because pftpfxp-mew is wrokign fine for fxp'ing between such auth tls servers
<linner> hello everyone
<mewthree> please, does someone have links for java jre and w32codecs?
<Nikopol> ah so it's solely gftp that's playing up then?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: support for hoary will go on for many months
<loststryk> yup
<nalioth> mewthree: yes. hoary or breezy?
<horetore> hi everyone, is there a guide somewhere to installing ruby properly on ubuntu (breezy)?
<arcanistherogue> nalioth: oh... then why am i getting so many errors with the repositories, and will these be fixed when i upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: after oct 13, yees
<Nikopol> http://modeemi.cs.tut.fi/~jonni/gftpd/ssl_and_tls_gftpd.HOWTO
<Nikopol> you tried that loststryk ?
<arcanistherogue> nalioth: awesome!! is that when breezy is coming out, and can i order cds of it ?
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: if you order cds now, you'll most likely get breezy ones
<arcanistherogue> niiice!
<mewthree> i need java and W32codecs... does someone have repositories or links for Hoary?
<rob_p> marcin_ant:  I've done what you are trying to do with iptables...  If you're interested in the commands, I could probably find them on my old server for you...
<nalioth> mewthree: here you go http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Bartimaeus> hey, can anyone tell me how to upgrade to breezy?
<loststryk> ok kasablanca works a dream :)
<jroes> what's a really conservative setting for X with respect to monitors?  I've tried knoppix on two diff machines with the same monitor, and the monitor just shuts off when X starts
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: sure. read the channel /topic
<Nikopol> loststryk, stick with that then :D
<mewthree> THX u, nalioth
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, thank you
<IorGie> Bartimaeus: read ubuntuguide.org
<arcanistherogue> nalioth: your right, it says 5.10 cds. thanks.  im gonna order like 20 this time :D
<Nikopol> loststryk, gftp has been quite unstable in some of the recent releases so stick with what works ;)
<nalioth> IorGie: please dont recommend that
<IorGie> why?
* loststryk thinsk he may have spoekn too soon...
<nalioth> arcanistherogue: convert your friends
<arcanistherogue> :D
<Nikopol> loststryk, bummer :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell IorGie about ubuntuguide
<jroes> anyone know some really conservative hsync and vsync values ?
<Nikopol> for the basic setting up of repos ubuntuguide isn't bad, no?
<nalioth> Nikopol: if you want a dead box within a month, sure it's fine
<Nikopol> nalioth, really? The repository advice is crap ?
<Nikopol> what the heck happened with all those DCs?
<IorGie> then tell me what is the correct way to upgrade?
<nalioth> Nikopol: yes it advises repos that will break your box
<linner> ooh netsplit
<nalioth> IorGie: read the channel /topic
<linner> that was yucky
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! One of our rotation servers just split. Looking into the problem now
<mewthree> does someone experience X crashes with radeon after properly installing fglrx 8.16.20?
<Zeke1> how do u set apt-get to get from another site?
<Nikopol> nalioth, ok - I'll watch out to not recommend it then. is it the backports you're referring to or the marillat?
<IorGie> or multiverse?
<Nikopol> Zeke1, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> Nikopol: marillat will definitely kill your box. backports are not advised for constant use
<nalioth> IorGie: universe and multiverse are fine
<Nikopol> thanks nalioth - good to know
<Zeke1> Nikopol, and where can i find a list of sites
<IorGie> ok thanks, i'll keep that in mind when advising others
<nalioth> Nikopol: IorGie: you can get the sources like this
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Nikopol> nalioth, cool will remember that
<Bartimaeus> hey all, is there an easy way to install java on breezy?
<Nikopol> Zeke1, you don't have any pertuclar ones in mind?
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<Nikopol> !respositories
<ubotu> Not a clue, Nikopol
<Nikopol> !respository
<ubotu> Nikopol: I give up, what is it?
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, thanks
<billythekid> Hey, do you guys know how to uninstall ubuntu?
<nalioth> Nikopol: /msg ubotu repos
<Zeke1> Nikopol, is there a South african one
<Nikopol> nalioth, thanks ;)
<nalioth> billythekid: yes, a windows install will do nicely
<billythekid> theres no way to get my E drive back?
<gloria> is this chat line for the world's smartest linux users???  I have it and dont know how to work with it. I need help with it
<nalioth> billythekid: we need more info
<billythekid> cause I erased a whole bunch of shit on my E drive when I installed Ubuntu.
<nalioth> gloria: ask us
<billythekid> Now, it doesn't even say that the E drive exists.
<nalioth> billythekid: if you erased it, it's gone
<billythekid> I didn't erase it, I made a 5 gb partition to install Ubuntu onto.
<billythekid> And now it doesn't show any reminance of it.
<IorGie> on your E drive?
<billythekid> yeah
<nalioth> billythekid: did you use partition magic to make your partition?
<IorGie> you made a partition on the free space?
<billythekid> I used whatever came with the Ubuntu install CD
<firis400> salut
<billythekid> No, I just made a partition on the E drive
<billythekid> Cause I knew there was about 5 gigs free
<gloria> is there a web site that I can look up and get an idea what im working with??
<nalioth> gloria: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<IorGie> and now you can access it from within ubuntu?
<firis400> hy
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, is there anything special i need to do to install kava when it's downloaded?
<firis400> hy
<linner> firis400: hello
<billythekid> Access what?
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: it's a standard .deb file
<firis400> hello
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, so do i just run it?
<IorGie> your data on the E drive
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: are you familiar with installing deb files?
<billythekid> No, I can't view anything on the E drive.
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, nope
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: it's quite easy.
<Samhain> how do I install the install-sh?
<Samhain> I need it to compile something
<firis400> E drive
<Bartimaeus> nalioth, how do i do it?
<linner> i'm trying to figure out if I should try kubuntu... but i want to know the advantages over GNOME...
<IorGie> did you mount the partition you want to access?
<billythekid> Don't linner
<billythekid> it's a hassle
<billythekid> Um..  mount the partition?
<firis400> do you speak french
<linner> billythekid: why?
<billythekid> petit peu
<firis400> ok
<Nikopol> firis400, oui pourquoi?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<billythekid> Nothings compatible with it
<adjacent> just me or were there alot of upgrades in breezy today?
<linner> wow.....
<firis400> parce que moi je parle francai
<linner> hello netsplit... again
<IorGie> billythekid: http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<firis400> bye
<Bartimaeus> all, does anyone know how to install a .deb file?
<Nikopol> firis400, ok - tu cherches de l'aide en francais?
<linner> billythekid: what do you mean "nothing" is compatible?
<firis400> oui
<linner> i thought it was the same build as ubuntu but with the kde desktop
<Nikopol> firis400, quel est ton probleme?
<lama_> Nikopol: isnt an player name from Immortels film?
<Samhain> what is install.sh?
<thinman> i can not send mail at local user, but i can send mail to the world...can someone give me a tips how to solve the problem
<timmow> Bartimaeus dpkg -i filename.deb
<billythekid> i don't know, linner.  don't listen to me
<Bartimaeus> timmow, thanks
<firis400> non je parle pas bien anglais
<linner> billythekid: ok... at least you're honest
<Nikopol> lama_, correct though it was comic strips originally by Enki Bilal
<thinman> i am using postfix
<timmow> Bartimaeus: youw will have to use sudo
<nalioth> firis400: en #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<adjacent> !tell me about flash
<Nikopol> firis400, pas un probleme :)
<mhsbaseba> MOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCK
<mhsbaseba> MOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERv
<mhsbaseba> MOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERv
<mhsbaseba> MOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKER
<mhsbaseba> MOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERMOTHERFUCKERv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-250-194-147.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by nalioth
<HrdwrBoB> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<billythekid> who the hell gets their jollies off that?
<adjacent> haha. nice
<timmow> linner: kubuntu takes over your gnome menus
<HrdwrBoB> billythekid: really, really sad people
<lama_> Nikopol, l'actrice etait vraiment belle. Miss France de l'annee 1994 si je trompe pas
<thoreauputic> firis400: tu peux joindre #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> how unoriginal, too
<firis400> do you have msn
<nalioth> francais en #ubuntu-fr, s'il vous plait
<Nikopol> lama_, qqchose Hardy je pense
<linner> thank you
<linner> nalioth: i was trying to figure out how to do that
<timmow> in fact anyone know what happens if you install kubuntu under a different user name? or is there a way to stop it cluttering up gnome in a KDE way?
<Nikopol> oups ok nalioth :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<linner> god lord!  what is going on???  netsplits all over the place
<nalioth> timmow: nothing will happen. you have to use sudo to install anything
<firis400> do you have msn
!dmwaters:*! Hi all! This rotation server seems to still be having problems. We've shut down the ircd on that box for now, and we'll keep checking on it.
<Nikopol> firis400, no
<firis400> ok
<resiak> Nikopol: Ping
<Nikopol> resiak, pong
<bimberi> linner|STARBUCKS: there was a global notice - "We're experiencing problems with a main rotation server"
<firis400> how old are you
<esac_> is anybody using eclipse with c# ? if so, what do i install to get c# functionality ?
<timmow> nalioth: ok so the menus are global?  I suppose that is obvious really :) Sorry
<firis400> how old are you
<Nikopol> firis400, neither here nor there - you want French Ubuntu support join ubuntu-fr
<linner|STARBUCKS> firis400: this is a ubuntu chat channel... do you have a question about ubuntu?
<bob2> firis400: please?
<nalioth> firis400: ask your a/s/l stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<resiak> Nikopol: Well then
<Arkainium> lol
* linner|STARBUCKS says I think we had the same idea all at once ;)
<linner|STARBUCKS> bimberi: oh okay.... i didn't see that... thanks!
<crimsun> esac_, http://www.improve-technologies.com/alpha/esharp/
<firis400> ther is no ubuntu fr
<thoreauputic> hey linner|STARBUCKS - how's it all going? Configurations sorted out OK ?
<nalioth> linner|STARBUCKS: you musta had your nose in the grand-giraffe-choco-mocha-mint-whiskey-latte
<Nikopol> there is
<Nikopol> do \/join #ubuntu-fr
* linner|STARBUCKS laughs.... I should order one of those!
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: absolutely not! :)  That's why I'm on my windows partition right now
<Arkainium> is there a way to disable hal in gnome so I don't keep getting that message?
<billythekid> man, that link you gave me isn't working, iorgie
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: but thanks for asking! :)
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: :(
<thoreauputic> heh
<firis400> bot how old are you
<billythekid> i can't mount the E drive
<IorGie> you cant mount a drive, you have to mount the partition
<Nikopol> firis400, what do you want from this?
<nalioth> firis400: this is a help channel, not a socializing one, please ask your a/s/l stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<firis400> b
<linner|STARBUCKS> firis400: seriously ... this is an UBUNTU q/a session only.... please either join another basic channel or take your offtopic socializing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> firis400: #ubuntu-fr
<firis400> bye
<billythekid> okay, iorgie.  that makes no sense to me.  I don't even know what the partition is called
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: if I could at least get the clock working properly... then I could use it a little more...
<arkanes> !tell arkanes about w32
<billythekid> you mean the label of the partition?
<IorGie> billythekid: how many partitions are there?
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: so for now i'm going to have to use the windows partition until the final breezy is released
<billythekid> i don't know!
<billythekid> is there a way to see them?
<billythekid> there should only be 3 partitions
<Nikopol> would gparted help in this situation?
<billythekid> 1 on the C drive, and 2 on the E drive
<nalioth> billythekid: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: how's everything on your side/
<linner|STARBUCKS> ?
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: hmm - OK.  sudo invoke-rc.d ntpdate  doesn't reset your clock ?
<linner|STARBUCKS> bimberi: thank you for the lilo notice... :)
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: well, immediately yes... but it doesn't keep it updated
<linner|STARBUCKS> :(
<thinman> i can not send mail at local user, but i can send mail to the world...can someone give me a tips how to solve the problem
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: I just discovered "synergy" - cool little prog that lets me use mouse and keyboard on two mavhines at once :D
<lama_> can somebody help me patching the xserver-xorg package?
<billythekid> fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK
<billythekid> what would i replace DISK with?
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: oh how cool is that?
<lama_> I have trouble with it.
<tritium> hi linner|STARBUCKS
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: send me the link... I'd like to check it out
<linner|STARBUCKS> tritium: hey sweetie :)
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: it's like magic *grin* !
<bimberi> linner|STARBUCKS: no worries! - could you order me one of those grand-giraffe-choco-whateveries please? :)
<tritium> :)
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: LOL
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: apt-cache search synergy  :)
<Nikopol> how does one extract files from a .cab file?
* linner|STARBUCKS shoots over a double-vanilla-mocha with a triple shot of Jack :)
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: it's in universe
<IorGie> billythekid: just "sudo fdisk -l"
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: oh okay... i'll give it a whirl when I'm back on the ubuntu boot
<linner|STARBUCKS> since i have to be wireless right now i'm using windoze
<bob2> thinman: you need to define the problem more strictly. for instance, what does your mail log say?
<billythekid> i did that, iorgie
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS:  http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/running.html
* os2mac waves
<nalioth> Nikopol: install "cabextract"
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: oh you rock man
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: it works with windows too, apparently
<Nikopol> nalioth, thank you
<firis400> ho speak french
<os2mac> linner you got it working?
<timmow> lama_ what sort of patch?
<Nikopol> firis400, stop it
<nalioth> firis400: #ubuntu-fr s'il vous plait
<firis400> merde
<IorGie> billythekid: if there is just one hardrive you can use /dev/hda for DISK
<linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: does it have to be a wireless keyboard?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<tritium> firis400: careful
<Nikopol> s/he's not looking for help at all
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: hello :)  nope... :(
<os2mac> sorry.
<os2mac> I am back on mine.
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: so rather than buggin' everyone for more help... i'm just going to let it sit until the final version comes out and cross my fingers that I get the resolution to these pesky problems
<firis400> shut up
<linner|STARBUCKS> wow
<billythekid> this is fucking shit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dsl-58-13.aei.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<billythekid> i just want to erase it
<billythekid> gah
<os2mac> hmmm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell firis400 about conduct
<daaku> anyone use vnc to connect to windows? i need to figure out a way to lock the desktop without vnc kicking me out!
* os2mac spent all day working on his network
<os2mac> at work
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: what's been going on there?
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: are you guys doing a conversion to linux?
<mentok> i've used vnc on windows before, but only on the server end with someone else connecting
<billythekid> i don't suppose that there's a partitioning program built right into ubuntu?
<nalioth> billythekid: yes, parted for console or qt- or g- for a gui
<Nikopol> billythekid, there kind of is but all partitioning is risky
<linner|STARBUCKS> billythekid: I believe yes there is
<IorGie> billythekid: sudo apt-get install gparted
<os2mac> ohhh no... I work on a Trusted Solaris 8 network
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: now aren't your fortunate!!! seriously
<os2mac> not really
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: you really are old school :)
<billythekid> everythings fucked up now anyways, so it's worth the risk
<os2mac> it's kind of a pain in the ass most of the time
<Nikopol> billythekid, be careful though
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: really?  how come?  it's unix
<nalioth> you guys watch your language please
<os2mac> because it's Trusted Unix.
<os2mac> not the same thing.
<IorGie> billythekid: then what are you trying to do? Acces data on your E drive? Or tying to erase it?
<billythekid> access
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: oh................
<timmow> does anyone else have any problems with one million mono processes randomly running and locking up their system? If I could diagnose it better I would...
<os2mac> and I have a bunch of really expensive peripherals.
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: forgive me... I'm just now reading (actually right this very second) about all the different *nixs
<IorGie> just find out whats the partition is called and then mount it,
<Nikopol> timmow, mono can do that ;)
<linner|STARBUCKS> wb tritium
<billythekid> i have no clue how to find out what it's called!
<timmow> do I just have to live with it?
<tritium> thanks, linner|STARBUCKS
<os2mac> do a google for Trusted Solaris.
<linner|STARBUCKS> ok
<nalioth> billythekid: install gparted and have a look
<billythekid> i did
<IorGie> how many hard drives do you have
<Nikopol> so fire up gparted
<billythekid> i'm looking at it right now.  it says i only have one: /dev/hda1
<billythekid> which isn't true
<Nikopol> only one partition?
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: i'm reading a review on it now rather than the manu's specs
<billythekid> cause this is installed on my secondary drive
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: re; 09:56 < linner|STARBUCKS> thoreauputic: does it have to be a wireless keyboard?
<thoreauputic> linner|STARBUCKS: answer is "no"
<os2mac> hehe
<mentok> has anyone tried a iPod color out as far as partitioning goes?
<billythekid> it has that then one 'unallocated' partition
<IorGie> are you sure you selected the right hard drive in gparted?
<billythekid> AH
<billythekid> smart guy!
<billythekid> yeah i got the right one now
<IorGie> ;)
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: lord that's expensive...
<linner|STARBUCKS> os2mac: a grand per seat?
<Nikopol> billythekid, good :D
<linner|STARBUCKS> jeez
<os2mac> from Sun's site
<os2mac> Offering unmatched levels of privacy, increased accountability and reduced risk of security violations - and proven effective in Government, Intelligence and Security agencies and gaining a foothold in Finance, Healthcare, Retail, and other industries - the Trusted Solaris Operating System (OS) provides built-in security on a commercial-grade OS. With the Trusted Solaris OS, users from the desktop to the data center continue to reduce security
<os2mac> urity of their networks.
<nalioth> os2mac: please, mister dont paste like that
<os2mac> I am done...
<os2mac> sorry
<billythekid> okay, it has the 5 Gig partition, which I created for Ubuntu.  then it has the 14 Gb 'unallocated'
<nalioth> os2mac: the URL would be fine, if offtopic
<nalioth> billythekid: your E: data is gone
<billythekid> shit
* linner|STARBUCKS is joining offtopic
<os2mac> and yes it's very expensive but not nearly as expensive as the peripherals.
<billythekid> the main thing is to get the whole thing visible though, then I'm gonna run a data-recovery program
<billythekid> cause my mom is pissed
<billythekid> i deleted a bunch of her stuff by accident
<nalioth> billythekid: i wish you the best of luck
<billythekid> haha thanks
<billythekid> hrm. okay. i'm out. thanks for your help
<IorGie> if you have windows on the other drive you could give it a try, best luck though
<IorGie> nalioth: Seem like a lot of users hit the return button to many times when installing ubuntu and erase their whole drive
<nalioth> IorGie: one does need to be careful when setting up for ubuntu
<agushi> hey!!
<agushi> n e 1 there?
<IorGie> true, very true, not only for ubuntu though
<Nikopol> There's also a weird quirk in windows with empty space
<absenth> IorGie, nalioth, I managed to do that with cAos 2.2  and it wasn't for lack of care.  I just fsck'd up in cfdisk.  :/
<Nikopol> if you delete some unused data space it will render XP unbootable
<Nikopol> not Ubuntu's fault but some stupid programming on the Redmond front
<reter> what are the current backports repositories
<absenth> reter I'm informed that backports = the spawn of satan.
<reter> i added this   eb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<nalioth> reter: for hoary?
<reter> but that is no longer working
<reter> yes nalioth
<nalioth> reter: you are missing a "d"
<reter> nalioth, i meant to add the d there... but that site is down or something
<reter> is there another one
<nalioth> reter: planet.ubuntulinux.org  search for "backport"
<gloria> how can I download music from the net
<nalioth> gloria: ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Bartimaeus> *
<adjacent> hmm. the wiki is saying to use flashplugin-nonfree. does this exist for breezy?
<IorGie> gloria: you might want to try aMule
<Nikopol> nalioth, actually cabextract wouldn't work but unshield did. :)
<vbgunz> how do you connect to a Windows share?
<nalioth> Nikopol: ty 4 info
<bimberi> vbgunz: Places -> Connect To Server...
<loststryk> i need java runtime installed
<loststryk> ugh
<vbgunz> under network configuration i do not have options to set workgroup...
<loststryk> :(
<nalioth> loststryk: hoary or breezy?
<vbgunz> bimberi:
<loststryk> hoary
<reter> nalioth, they took the backports off the net
<vbgunz> I've been doing that for a while
<nalioth> loststryk: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<nalioth> reter: only the illegal ones
<Bartimaeus> All, is breezy stable, seeing as it is brand new?
<Nikopol> nalioth, unshield works with .cabs  with installshield headers which cabextract can't
<vbgunz> trying //server username@server... a bunch of things
<adjacent> how do i get firefox flash plugin for breezy?
<hajiki> is colony5 just an updated breezy cd?
<jsk> hi from where i can download open office themes
<nalioth> hajiki: yes
<hajiki> cool thanks
<hajiki> anyone on breezy, is nautilus constantly crashing on you?
<IorGie> Bartimaeus: it's quite stable, however is is still beta no guarantees
<Bartimaeus> IorGie, cool, thanks
<IorGie> hajiki: nope, not here
<timmow> hajiki: nope not for me
<wagner> BRAZILIAN!
<loststryk> ty nalioth
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Was it you that was asking about encrypted filesystems yesterday?
<jsk> can anyone help me out
<hajiki> IorGie, did you get all the updates that came in today?
<loststryk> :)
<vbgunz> no but currently the network configuration utility is frigging nuts... it keeps wiping out my wireless settings and defaulting to a lan connection...
<vbgunz> rob_p: yeah
<IorGie> Bartimaeus: i use dualboot hoary/breezy on my PC just in case.
<timmow> vbgunz: its always been nuts :)
<vbgunz> rob_p: how you doing
<Bartimaeus> IorGie, ill try that
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Well, apparently ubuntu has almost everything you need to setup an encrypted block device!
<IorGie> hajiki: jup, lot of xserver pakages again
<vbgunz> timmow: it could be my fault but I suare it's nuts ;)
<Bartimaeus> IorGie, can you have both OS's use the same files?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I'm good.  You?
<vbgunz> rob_p: wow, dude you are the man
<hajiki> damn wonder whats going on w/ mine then
<vbgunz> rob_p: feeling better :)
<IorGie> Bartimaeus: i have four partitions: breezy, hoary, /home and swap works like a charm
<Bartimaeus> IorGie, ill do that then, thanks a lot!!
<vbgunz> rob_p: if I could on the fly encrypt/decrypt all information in my home directory I am good
<linlin> How can I make a perticular directory readable by any user at any time, even after new files are added?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I just added a second hard disk and made it a crypto disk.  Now, everything that gets written to it is encrypted.  Anything that gets read from it HAS to be decrypted (which happens on the fly)!
<jsk> please help me out
<IorGie> Bartimaeus: no problem!
<timmow> I always wondered if there were an easy way to list all the packages you have installed for easy upgrades...
<vbgunz> rob_p: man dude... in a day ;)
<nalioth> jsk: try #openoffice because openoffice themes are kinda out of our purview here
<nalioth> jsk: www.deviantart.com
<vbgunz> rob_p: I had to go back into Windows and get some work done... it kept me busy
<vbgunz> rob_p: you got links?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Here's the guide... it has pretty much everything you need to make it work:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<vbgunz> rob_p: I'd take anything you got
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I think all you have to do is apt-get a helper script which handles the "heavy work" with dm-crypt.  It's called, "cryptsetup" as I recall.
<vbgunz> rob_p: thank you... major thanks! I currently have an 80G HD and Ubuntu on a 7.5G partition... I was just thinking earlier about redoing the HD and devoting it entirely to Ubuntu... *because* vmware seems to make Windows XP run better on Ubuntu... maybe I am going nuts ;)
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Anyway, just follow the guide... it's pretty much a cake job!  Very easy indeed.  :-)
<vbgunz> tomorrow I will dedicate my time to doing it and making it happen... I am really very satisfied with Ubuntu and am prepared to learn... Currently my task at hand is trying to get access to a Windows share... it's obviously not as easy as i thought it would be...
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Do you have samba installed?
<vbgunz> rob_p: yes I do, I did it so to share files back... but currently my first step is accessing Windows from Ubuntu first... its just not happening for me :(
<bpuccio> anyone use an ubuntu box as a HTPC and have any recommendations for a remote?
<timmow> vbgunz: are you using smbmount?
<bob2> "HTPC"?
<mnssk> hi
<IorGie> Home Theather PC?
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<vbgunz> rob_p: it seems if I hit connect to server and enter the server name as on Windows //server it doesn't work.. if I enter just the name I can see the folder being shared but am told nothing is accessible (error of some sort)
<mentok> hi everyone, i'm wondering if anyone knows how to decrypt *.wma files, i have some from some cds that i can't find
<vbgunz> rob_p: smbmount?
<bpuccio> HTPC = home theater pc
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I see.  Well, I was going to suggest double-checking your /etc/samba/smb.conf file for configuration errors but apparently you've had it working in the past?
<mnssk> anyone up for some ipw2200 debugging ?
<timmow> mentok: mplayer can do that, but I built it from source...
<mnssk> need real help!!
<mnssk> mentok, mplayer does that!
<mentok> mplayer?
<vbgunz> no, I just installed samba about 2o minutes ago... then I tried accessing shares... nothing working :(
<mentok> where can i read more?
<timmow> vbgunz: or mount -t smbfs
<mnssk> yeah..search for linux mplayer in google..go to fist link
<nalioth> mentok: you'll need to ask elsewhere on that subject please
<mnssk> mplayerhq.com/net ..
<mentok> ok
<mentok> sweet
<mentok> thanks :-D
<timmow> vbgunz: although that involves the command line...
<nalioth> mentok: let us know if it works
<vbgunz> this is just one of those steps which will help me move closer to using Ubuntu on a full time basis except for some work which is only accomplishable for and on Windows
<mentok> def
<vbgunz> rob_p: im cool with the CLI
<nalioth> mnssk: mentok has DRMd wma files
<mentok> thanks, i appriciate the help
<Necrosan> Okay, what can I disable on a laptop (366mhz/128mb ram) to make it feel more responsive?
<Necrosan> It feels slower than windows.
<vbgunz> i'll try mount -t smbfs
<HrdwrBoB> turn it off :/
<bob2> Necrosan: use something other than gnome
<Alzabar> hi people
<mnssk> nalioth, oh..dont know what they mean, but i believe in mplayer :) so much..that it can do anything
<esac_> Necrosan: probably because it IS slower than windows :)
<Dayylin> Greetings all
<esac_> Necrosan: but bob2 is right, try XFCE
<mnssk> nalioth, can you help me with ipw2200 of ubuntu ?
<Necrosan> Also, I'm using 5.10, and all this usplash hype, I'm not even seeing usplash happen.
<HrdwrBoB> Necrosan: get more ram
<shekhar> hello i am having major problems with evolution crashing all the time, can someone help?
<Necrosan> esac_: Heh, XFCE sux.
<Necrosan> HrdwrBoB: Not really a possibility.
<Necrosan> I have about $0 to invest in this POS.
<bob2> Necrosan: install ubuntu-desktop
<vbgunz> rob_p: Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: server".
<Necrosan> bob2: What'll that do?
<Necrosan> BTW, is usplash not working because im not using grub?
<Alzabar> I have trouble getting ubuntu to detect my network
<mnssk> IPW2200
<sudonim> shekhar: I also have problems with Evo - do you use it with an Exchange server?
<mnssk> help !!
<esac_> Necrosan: then fluxbox, fvwm, blackbox, whatever. if you want more responsiveness, dont use gnome or kde
<timmow> vbgunz: okay you need to do apt-get install smbfs
<Alzabar> on this pc but it work fine on my other one
<bob2> Necrosan: if you don't use grub, you're on your own
<vbgunz> rob_p: I entered the command you mentioned and then tried connecting to network... thats always the response I get back
<shekhar> sudonim:  no
<mentok> anyone know where i should go to ask about DRM *.wma?
<bob2> mnssk: please don't be irritating
<Necrosan> bob2: hah, ubuntu installer forced me to use it
<Necrosan> kind of picked it automatically
<vbgunz> timmow: what would that do?
<Necrosan> Because I'm running / as XFS.
<bob2> Necrosan: ubuntu has always defaulted to grub
<timmow> install smbmount
<Necrosan> Nah
<bob2> ok...
<mnssk> bob2, sorry!
<sudonim> shekhar: I thought it was just because I was using exchange that it was buggy, but maybe the build is no good
<esac_> mnssk: what is your full question about ip2200 ?
<Necrosan> It defaults to lilo if you choose a decent FS. ;)
<rob_p> vbgunz:  I'd make sure your /etc/samba/smb.conf file is configured properly (correct workgroup name, etc.).  Also, don't overlook the security authentication.
<shekhar> sudonim:  evolution has been giving me problems in hoary and breezy
<timmow> its a nicer way to access windows shares and seems more predictable in my experience
<mnssk> esac_,  my wireless has a problem. basically i have installed the latest drivers from ubuntu wiki
<Necrosan> How can i zap lilo and throw grub on it?
<esac_> Necrosan: don't worry about usplash, its fugly anyway :)
<shekhar> Seveas:  are you there? can you advise on how to fix evolution?
<vbgunz> rob_p: I will try apt-get install smbfs as suggested by timmow
<esac_> mnssk: did you get those drivers to work ?
<Necrosan> esac_: heh, I'm seeing really ugly stuff at boot though. This laptop is going to a friend which is why I want to "beautify" it.
<reter> how can i add my printer when its not on the its database?
<mnssk> esac_, i got them working
<bob2> yeah, I love XFS's ability to replace file contents with NULLs on unclean shitdown
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Are you using share level or user level auth?
<esac_> is there a meta package for xfce4 ?
<crimsun> esac_, xfce4
<bob2> vbgunz: do note that samba has nothing at all to do with accesing windows share from linux
<mnssk> esac_, i have ieee80211 working..and ipw2200 driver working
<mnssk> esac_,  when i do this iwlist eth1 scan .. i get networks..
<esac_> crimsun: doh, missed that one in the output, sorry
<vbgunz> bob2... I just want both machines to talk with one another...
<mnssk> esac_, but when i do a dhclient after doing the iwconfig, there is a problem.. it is not able to get me an ip
<n00bster> hello
<bob2> vbgunz: that's great, but samba is at most half of the problem
<mnssk> esac_, i have the error file.
<vbgunz> vbgunz: I usually back up my files to that system and that systems backsup to mines
<mnssk> esac_, i can show it to you somehow..
<n00bster> i installed ubuntu today i encountered some problems.
<IorGie> n00bster: tell us
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Are you not trying to access your Linux box from Windows?
<esac_> mnssk: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<n00bster> the disk manager wont let me choose my partitions , when i do a brows to them
<n00bster> they all seem to be grayed out, and i cannot select them,
<n00bster> i changed my GID to admin, but no change, i did not had this problem with the live-cd
<vbgunz> yes, I might need to as I do have several PCs in which I share information with... I do not wish to stay stranded with Ubuntu when I know it's possible to share along
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Oh, I see now.   Linux to windows share.  My bad!
<vbgunz> rob_p:
<Pyt3r> good night
<vbgunz> rob_p: yeah both ways <->
<mnssk> esac_,  surely
<reter> anyone know how to add a printer that is not on the database?
<vbgunz> I just installed apt-get install smbfs
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Then yes, you will want to configure smb.conf correctly.
<nalioth> n00bster: you cant work with your disks while they are mounted
<nalioth> n00bster: use the livecd to change your disk arrangements
<bob2> vbgunz: sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.22.98/stuff /mnt/kazoo
<vbgunz> rob_p:  I will look into that right away, I believe Minnow mentioned something else, let me backtrack and find it if I can...
<bob2> vbgunz: where the ip is the ip of the windows machine and stuff is the sharename
<n00bster> but they are not..  i do not have access to them (i think)
<timmow> bob2: do you have to specify a username/password?
<mnssk> esac_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2625
<n00bster> i'm talking about my other FAT32 partitions
<vbgunz> bob2, yeah I was trying something like that before...
<vbgunz> one sec
<klepas> !info wordpress
<mnssk> esac_, i have put the wired (eth0) dhclient, and wireless(eth1) dhclient
<ubotu> wordpress: (a semantic personal publishing platform or weblog manager), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 1392 kB
<reter> is there another #ubuntu channel?
<nalioth> reter: several
<reter> tell me where
<n00bster> change arrangements? what's that
<nalioth> reter: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vbgunz> bob_2: I am checking that file now
<esac_> mnssk: did you try just "ifdown eth1" and "ifup eth1" ?
<mnssk> esac_, i tried that..
<bob2> vbgunz: file?
<mnssk> esac_, i will try again
<bob2> reter: why?
<nalioth> n00bster: working with your hard drives requires they be unmounted
<bob2> timmow: not if you share things anonymously
<mnssk> esac_, ifup eth1 is giving exactly the same messages
<esac_> mnssk: you might try editing /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and taking a look at the lease {} section. it is used to try to force a specific lease if you are having trouble getting one
<reter> bob: because i have been asking the same question and no one has an answer
<mnssk> esac_, sure. i will try that and let you know.
<vbgunz> bob2: I am sorry... I got confused with you and rob_p because I was just getting so much attention (I love ya too) :)... someone mentioned editing the smb.conf  file... I believe rob_p did... I am trying to backttrack as the path/to was written...
<reter> bob: if i need support i would like someone to help me
<n00bster> wait, perhaps i did not explained my self, I'm on ubuntu now, and i want access to win partitions.
<yawgmoth7> When trying to get emu10ki-v0.20a(Soundblaster) i get this "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/build directory does not exist. Please edit the file 'config'
<yawgmoth7> in this directory and set KERNEL_SOURCE to the correct location of your
<yawgmoth7> kernel source.
<yawgmoth7> " and this also "make[1] : *** [get_version]  Error 1
<yawgmoth7> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/yawgmoth7/Desktop/Yawgmoth7/emu10k1-v0.20a/scripts'
<yawgmoth7> make: *** [opts]  Error 2
<mnssk> esac_,  should I add .. the lease section of that ?
<yawgmoth7> "
<bob2> yawgmoth7: do not paste in here
<Bicchi> How can i add an option to grub to boot into the command line, where it asks me for the username and password?
<vbgunz> rob_p: thanks bro, I am going to look for that file now... /etc/samba/smb.conf
<bob2> vbgunz: you do not need to  edit any samba options to mount a windows share
<timmow> n00bster: what win? xp?
<esac_> Bicchi: add the word "single" to the end of the kernel line
<n00bster> yes
<bob2> yawgmoth7: sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vbgunz> bob2, oh, ok so I just need to enter in that command you mentioned earlier?
<ZBlach|Away> hi
<vbgunz> bob2: the command with the IPs?
<vbgunz> ok, then I am going for it now
<timmow> ok do you know what partition it is? /dev/hdaX?
<vbgunz> need to bt
<bob2> Bicchi: "sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/S*gdm" in your system, then add 3 to the end of the kernel boot command line
<ZBlach|Away> I can see my network with iwlist, I've setup everything correctly with iwconfig, now why can't I connect to my network?
<bob2> esac_: that drops you into a rot shell without asking for a password
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: mac locking? wep? wpa?
<vbgunz> bob2, one thing what is the equivalent to ipconfig /all on Ubuntu?
<ZBlach|Away> wep
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, wep keys match, ndiswrappered correctly
<n00bster> would a picture help?
<timmow> n00bster: do you know which partition is the windows one?
<n00bster> yes i do
<bob2> vbgunz: what does that do?
<n00bster> hda1 &hda5
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: does disabling wep help?
<mnssk> esac_,  i will try editing that file. but what exactly is this problem ?
<pluffsy> hello
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, nope. doesn't seem to do anything
<timmow> n00bster: okay you need to open a terminal
<n00bster> with you..
<yawgmoth7> bob2: It says it cant find the package
<vbgunz> ipconfig /all will list all my IP's, public private, submask etc
<mnssk> esac_, and any help on what options to be given ? like man/ web or something?
<timmow> n00bster: and do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<timmow> say
<timmow>  where /media/windows is a directory you want to mount under
<rob_p> vbgunz:  ifconfig will show you that
<pluffsy> I make my living as a php developer and web designer. I'm a mac user and has before used bbedit but I'm now moving away from commercial software. I've tried gedit and kate and they are okey I guess but not very fancy. What do you think I should learn? Should I try something like emacs and vi? They seem to have a very steep learning curve.
<n00bster> woops, i can't find terminal on the menu
<vbgunz> rob_p: ifconfig is the ipconfig equiv?
<bob2> vbgunz: ip a; ip r
<rob_p> vbgunz:  pretty much, yeah.
<timmow> its under apps -> Accessories in Breezy
<misfit_toy> pluffsy, vi has no curve at all, you'll be at it in a day
<n00bster> It's on system tools?
<vbgunz> ya, you are the man ;)
<vbgunz> thanks ya!
<vbgunz> looking into it
<timmow> system tools in hoary
<bob2> pluffsy: they are steep, but it's what most unix programmers end up using
<bob2> yawgmoth7: oh well
<yawgmoth7> :\
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<pluffsy> misfit_toy: which one do you think I should start with? I know it's like a mac/windows war between them. but like bascically what's the pros and cons of vi and emacs? are one easier to use and one has more features?
<bob2> yawgmoth7: I take it you're using breezy, but you haven't updated lately?
<timmow> emacs and vi are extremely powerful, and once you have learnt them you will love it
<pluffsy> bob2: right... hmm.
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, tried it with no wep. no dice
<marz> Is this the ubuntu help channel?
<bob2> marz: indeed
<ZBlach|Away> marz, this is the unofficial help channel
<timmow> its best to do both the tutorials and see which one you prefer.  For me it was emacs....
<pluffsy> are there some very graphical flashy happy tutorial I should check out on emacs/vi?
<yawgmoth7> Yeah, im using breezy, and i just ran sudo apt-get update, then i downloaded the updates that came up after that, and there are no new updates uner upgrade or dist-upgrade
<misfit_toy> pluffsy, emacs is the grandaddy of all editors, it's filled with stuff, vi is lighter and newer, so it depends on what you want...do you need tons of links to external stuff or just want a fast as hell editor?
<vbgunz> haha!
<yawgmoth7> So my system is really up-to-date
<bob2> pluffsy: no
<pluffsy> like not he big ass emacs/vi references I guess there are somewhere.
<n00bster> ?
<timmow> pluffsy: vimtutor in a terminal will give you a vim tutorial
<vbgunz> rob_p: thank you!
<marz> oh ok, thanks. Never used IRC before. I seem to be having a problem with my graphics card and ubuntu
<vbgunz> bob2: thank you!
<bob2> yawgmoth7: time to reboot into the new kernel
<FhaeTon> this is the busiest form on the planet
<dawynn> Anyone know anything about getting sound working?
<rob_p> vbgunz:  You're welcome... what did I do?
<timmow> pluffsy: and emacs will tell you how to start a tutorial if you start it
<ZBlach|Away> dawynn: alsamixer
<vbgunz> I can now see windows shares on the network from Ubuntu...
<n00bster> can't find terminal on the system tools menu, is there another way?
<bob2> pluffsy: c-h t in emacs starts the tutorial
<yawgmoth7> Ok, thanks bob2, you helped me last time also :) so yeah brb
<bob2> n00bster: accessories
<FhaeTon> converstaion runs 24hrs in here
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Cool!
<n00bster> oh, got it :)
<vbgunz> I think I will see about it a little more and then tomorrow try to learn how to work back with it... am dead beat... worked so hard but promised to learn somethings about Ubuntu today
<marz> Is there a way to reconfigure my graphics card in ubuntu, because it's not recognizing my GeForce Ti4200.
<FhaeTon> hey bob2
<dawynn> Sound works a bit, but not completely.  Works great in certain games (Neverwinter Nights, Deng [doom] ) -- but KsCD -- no sound at all.
<pluffsy> bob2: err I'm not even sure what that means. I should press ctrl then h and t while ctrl still down?
<vbgunz> this stuff is important to helping me migrate over... i am always using the network shares
<vbgunz> thanks!
<timmow> pluffsy: ctrl-h then let go.  Then t
<ZBlach|Away> why can't I connect to my new router?
<dawynn> Audacity doesn't work either.
<pluffsy> timmow: alright. thanks.
<ZBlach|Away> dawynn: use alsamixer
<n00bster> i get error "mount point do not exist".
<ZBlach|Away> dawynn: use alsamixer
<vbgunz> rob_p: tomorrow I will focus on that link you gave me... if it works I'll send you a home made apple pie from entenmans
<crimsun> dawynn, you need to configure kscd to use digital audio extraction instead of analog.
<vbgunz> :P
<timmow> pluffsy: it explains it better...
<rob_p> vbgunz:  Alright dude... take care and good luck!
<Ninjew> woot, freenx works and is amazing
<bob2> pluffsy: ctrl-h, then t
<vbgunz> i'll be around, just want to see what I can do now
<jroes> sudo ifup wlan0 says "Ignoring unknown device wlan0=wlan0" -- anyone know why it would do this when iwconfig wlan0 shows it?
<ZBlach|Away> any tips on connecting to my wireless router?
<x86jimmy> hey, question about ubuntu; if you install in "server" mode, what are you getting/what arn't you getting?
<timmow> jroes: kind of
<bob2> jroes: that means you didn't setup /etc/network/interfaces
<linner|STARBUCKS> ok ya'll I'm going to pack up and get back home
<linner|STARBUCKS> I'll see ya'll afterwhile
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: sounds like ndiswraper being crap
<IorGie> x86jimmy: no gnome to start
<pluffsy> well good night and bye. I'll look at emacs.
<timmow> good luck
<x86jimmy> IorGie: are you getting X11 at all?
<pluffsy> err and vi
<jroes> ZBlach|Away: I'm following ttp://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/wmp11-linux.htm if it helps
<IorGie> nope..
<x86jimmy> god
<x86jimmy> good*
<x86jimmy> k thanks
<jroes> of course, kwifimanager shows me connected to it, and iwconfig wlan0 shows me connected
<jroes> but I can't resolve IP addresses, and ifconfig won't display it without the -a switch, which tells me it's down
<daaku> anyone know of anything like fink (ie apt-get pleasure!) for freebsd? its so painful to compile mozilla by hand
<timmow> jroes: its not the right way apparantly, but i always found ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo dhclient wlan0 does the trick
<crimsun> wouldn't it be in bsd's ports?
<jroes> daaku: this is #ubuntu, but, ports  cd /usr/ports
<n00bster> (sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows) i use FAT32
<dawynn> crimsun, thank you -- KsCD finally works!
<brownie17> i need help. i pluddeg in aportable floppy disk drive through my serials port and it isn't showing up. how do i mount it and all that?
<daaku> crimsun: dont have ports, need something that sort of stays out of the core system (again, painful)
<n00bster> and i use FAT32 in the syntax, but same error...
<dawynn> crimsun, What was up with that?  How come the digital works, but not the other on KsCD?
<timmow> n00bster: replace ntfs with vfat (I think)
<jroes> timmow: hrmph, that almost worked except dhclient isn't in knoppix :X
<ZBlach|Away> ok, followed that link, checked my compatibilities, and its still not working
<jroes> timmow: the iface did come up though!
<brownie17> MadpilotPPC, can  you help me? ^^^
<n00bster> i'll tray.
<Trashcan> hi :)
<x86jimmy> another question about server mode, are you installing a barebone system or are you actually getting "server" tools (apache, mysql, etc.)
<Trashcan> anyone mind if i ask a driver question? you probably get these a lot ;)
<Trashcan> has to do with compiling the ATI drivers from a tut
<ZBlach|Away> it says that its connected, but I can't access the internet or the router
<HrdwrBoB> don't ask to ask
<HrdwrBoB> ask
<timmow> jroes: is there a dhcpd command?
<Trashcan> right on
<crimsun> dawynn, volume it probably muted and/or there's no cable connecting the drive to the sound chipset
<crimsun> volume is^
<Trashcan> (excuse the short paste)
<Trashcan> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): No such device
<quack> i got kucky,everthing works just fine
<Trashcan> happens when compiling ATI drivers, following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348911
<test> newbie here.  I need to find out how to get dev packages.  I tried to install a video driver and am missing gcc package
<n00bster> no go! :(
<ZBlach|Away> i just want to get my wireless working :'(
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> (just a guess, im no guru) open terminal: sudo apt-get install gcc
<Trashcan> ?
<butcherbird> test: sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<Trashcan> ahh gg
<jroes> timmow: nope :(
<n00bster> iisn't it done to be ubuntu instillation?
<jroes> timmow: nor dhcpcd
<ZBlach|Away> this is killing me. every other computer set up right a way, but this one refuses to work correctly
<bob2> x86jimmy: you install whatever daemons you want, yourself
<ZBlach|Away> it says its connected, it sees the network, but it won't let me do anything else
<timmow> jroes: there is some weird syntax in ifconfig for configuring the Ip address etc manually
<x86jimmy> bob2: so, you get to manually select packages?
<jroes> timmow: yeah I was reading the man pages, it was tough to figure out though :)
<timmow> jroes: I don't know it off hand but the man page might help....
<Trashcan> ifconfig eth1 xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx?
<Trashcan> followed by NETMASK xxx...
<Trashcan> or something
<jroes> haha
<jroes> trashcan is right :)
<Trashcan> woot
* jroes just googled and found http://faq.arstechnica.com/link.php?i=1700
<Trashcan> and ive been using debian/linux for.... 6 hours
<jroes> hahaha
<n00bster> ??
<jroes> are you kidding?
<jroes> nice job :)
<test> thanks all.  I will try both suggestions out and if I dont get anywhere I will be back:-)
<timmow> well I am impressed by that!
<Ninjew> its ifconfig <interface> inet <ip address> netmask <netmask> broadcast <broadcast>
<yawgmoth7> Had some trouble booting up, but i managed to fix it,  ill try installing the sound drivers now
<Ninjew> without the braces, of course
<Alzabar> how come alsa dont load with hoary but does in breezy
<timmow> I think it is time for bed.  Good night
<ZBlach|Away> Alzabar, coz they fixed it in breezy
<crimsun> Alzabar, it doesn't?
<Trashcan> i had some issues getting g++ set up properly on breezy, so i switched to hoary :'(
<Alzabar> yeah I tired both on another machine
<esac_> i setup system->preferences->network proxy. however when i try to use add applications, it isn't using the proxy to download files. any ideas ?
<n00bster> __ok, i can see that you need sleeping, ill tray tomorrow. )__
<crimsun> Alzabar, it works fine on my Hoary boxes.
<Alzabar> alsa not even installed in hoary
<n00bster> goodbye
<crimsun> Alzabar, you're kidding me?
<Alzabar> but it was on breezy
<Trashcan> so anyone here have any experience with the ATI drivers? :D
<Alzabar> Im not
<esac_> Trashcan: i am using them just fine, thank you
<Trashcan> (on hoary)
<jroes> now to figure out how to set a gateway
<ZBlach|Away> darnit!< i can see the network. I can access the network on other computers. Why can't I access it through breezy!
<jroes> I bet it's ifconfig gateway :)
<Trashcan> what card do you have esac?
<Alzabar> ati worked great for me on hoary byut not breezy
<esac_> Trashcan: ati mobility radeon 9700
<Trashcan> ah
<Trashcan> <--- very old laptop... ati rage mobility
<ZBlach|Away> esac_, Trashcan, same card. please elaborate
<Alzabar> hoary no sound but video breezy no video good sound
<dawynn> crimsun, <blush> yep -- you're right about not having that CD drive hooked up to the sound card.  That hint helped me at least fix up one of the CD drives correctly.  Thanks much!
<Alzabar> I can never get both to work
<crimsun> Alzabar, it's part of ubuntu-minimal
<Trashcan> *heh heh*
<dawynn> exit
<marz> does anyone know how to configure a graphics card driver?
<ZBlach|Away> so.... no one here has ever had problems with wireless networking?
<Alzabar> anyway I am getting hoary since breezy wont see my network here
<Trashcan> i tried installing the driver package from synaptic, but fglrxinfo gave the normal erranous message (mesa3d)
<yawgmoth7> bob2: I figured out how i can fix my problem, i just need to find /2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/build, because that is the thing that it cant find
<vir> what is breezy?
<ZBlach|Away> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<funkyHat> vir, the next version of ubuntu
<esac_> Trashcan: did you try installing linux-restricted-modules ?
<Trashcan> so i followed another tutorial that went through completely removing the drivers and compiling the source from ati
<esac_> vir: breezy is the latest version of ubuntu (and it is still in development)
<Trashcan> but then it errored
<Trashcan> hmm, elaborate esac?
<esac_> Trashcan: what error did you get
<Trashcan> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): No such device
<bob2> yawgmoth7: ?
<esac_> Trashcan: are you running a custom kernel ?
<ZBlach|Away> Has no one had problems with their wireless cards??
<bob2> yawgmoth7: you need to "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<Trashcan> negatron
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: dude, of course people have
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: your problem is probably related to ndiswrapper, tho, which no one here can fix
<Trashcan> aside from installed packages, this is a clean ubuntu install
<esac_> Trashcan: does /dev/agpgart exist ?
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, seems like no one has. every solution available is the same, and they're not working for me
<lsuactiafner> will breezy be out within 2 weeks?
<Alzabar> sometime in oct
<testy> I'm back.  No luck on gcc install.  any other ideas?
<Trashcan> yeah
<bob2> Trashcan: that's the driver saying "I don't think I know how to work any of this hardware"
<Trashcan> ahh
<bob2> testy: install build-essential
<lsuactiafner> !tell lsuactiafner about breezy
<Trashcan> ok
<bob2> marz: be more specific
<Trashcan> thanks bob2
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, I was running hoary for almost a month with no ndiswrapper problem
<Trashcan> that clears things up pretty well..
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: does booting the hoary kernel "fix" it?
<yawgmoth7> If ound it bob2, thanks once again >:)
<vir> i have no cd of breezy..where i can get the update?
<Trashcan> lol
<ZBlach|Away> not sure. after my compy died with the breezy upgrade, i've just been using the Breezy 9/9 install
<bob2> vir: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradENotes
<Trashcan> www.ubuntu.com ?
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: you filed bugs about that, right?
<marz> bob2: My current graphics card is not recognized properly (it claims it's PCI, and it doesn't know its capabilities, according to Device Manager). How can I change/update drivers?
<yawgmoth7> Im using Breezy
<bob2> marz: ignore device manager
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, can't file bugs -- nothing was working
<bob2> marz: what card is it?
<butcherbird> vir: if everything is working for you right now I would wait about a month to upgrade
<marz> bob2: GeForceTi 4200
<vir> ah!! ok
<Alzabar> I got no AGP slot
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: so use the livecd or whatever
<ZBlach|Away> dun have.
<bob2> marz: so what is the problem?
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: your system apparently works now, report them
<ZBlach|Away> this is a diffrerent comp
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: if you don't report it, it won't be fixed and you won't be able to use breezy at all
<marz> bob2: The graphics card is not recognized, so I am unable to go past 800x600 resolution without getting a messed up screen. In addition, the screen is off-centre. Anyway to fix this?
<Alzabar> get a new video card
<ZBlach|Away> bob2, how can I report the error. i only have vague details
<bob2> marz: if X runs at all, it's plenty recognised
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: vague bug reports are unlikely to be of any use, tho
<bob2> marz: did you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto?
<marz> bob2: I'll check it out
<cafuego_> marz: Tip: AGP = PCI
<HrdwrBoB> =~
<HrdwrBoB> not =
<vir> how to remove konqueror
<Trashcan> lol
* cafuego_ wasn't planning to explain what =~ means, so went for the simple version.
<Trashcan> why hasn't anyone said rtfm yet.... it's just dying to be said
<cafuego_> AGP |= PCI
<HrdwrBoB> Trashcan: because that's not how we work here
<Trashcan> cool
<cafuego_> Trashcan: rtfm
<Trashcan> well nice to see its a supportive community
<Trashcan> :)
<funkyHat> XD
<HrdwrBoB> funkyHat: why are you saying XD
<cafuego_> You order, we deliver.
<HrdwrBoB> exx dee, makes no sense
<vir> it is possible to update ubuntu in edubuntu?
<cafuego_> HrdwrBoB: it's probably some smiley in his client
<crimsun> it's like a laughing face, I think.
<Trashcan> look at it sideways
<funkyHat> XD = :D with screwed up eyes
<Trashcan> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego_: I know it's supposed to be a face
<funkyHat> :P
<ZBlach|Away> ooh! i remember now! different drivers are required. it was an ndiswrapper problem. sorry for wasting your time
<HrdwrBoB> I just happen to think it makes you look like a tard
<vir> it is possible to update ubuntu in edubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> .. anyway moving on
<crimsun> vir, sure
<funkyHat> no, it's not a smiley in my client :P. i just think it looks cool :P
<vir> how?
<Trashcan> nice to see where you stand on the arrogance scale, HrdwrBoB
<cafuego_> HrdwrBoB: yes, it's also know as the "windowlicker"
<vir> crimsun:how?
<crimsun> vir, the same way you update ubuntu
<vir> i dnt have the cd..
* bob2 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaants your soul
<vir> what is the command for update?
<crimsun> vir, but you have a live Internet connection, correct?
<funkyHat> i think saying the word tard makes you look like a tard
<vir> yes
<esac_> any idea why my windows get a lot of ripping and tearing and leaving behind copies of itself while i move the window around ?
<cafuego_> bob2: Where do I sign? :-)
<bob2> hahaha
<crimsun> vir, then just use Synaptic/aptitude/apt-get
<vir> i have..dats why m on x-chat
<Trashcan> esac: drivers probably
<cafuego_> esac_: Paper screen?
<Trashcan> my windows tear, but don't leave nasties behind
<Trashcan> when i resize
<vir> and then?
<cafuego_> !test
<Narg> so installing the breezy PR that I downloaded a few months ago
<Narg> so I'm*
<cafuego_> friggin' great
<Narg> and it keeps erroring at 6%
<Narg> so I go wtf, and then abort and eject cd
<vir> crimsun: how about using terminal? like what ive used in updating kubuntu
<Narg> and lo and behold, the cold is covered with mold :/
<Narg> cd*
<Trashcan> haha..
<Narg> wow, I'm tired :)
<Trashcan> a moldy cd, that's a new one :\
<crimsun> vir, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Narg> I never saw that one coming.
<Narg> yea...
<Trashcan> i'm diggin apt-get..
<yawgmoth7> stdio.h is a C module right?
<Narg> BOFH excuse 10056: Moldy CD.
<Trashcan> first distro i used was rh
<cafuego_> C header file, from libc6-dev
<Trashcan> it was kinda..... bah
<HrdwrBoB> mouldy
<bob2> yawgmoth7: no, it's a header file from libc6-dev
<yawgmoth7> Oh, ok
<Trashcan> bob2 is my hero..
<vir> crimsun: its all been done..what i will do next?
<crimsun> it's updated then.
<Trashcan> first time i installed breezy i went on with the #include <iostream>
<Trashcan> and it gave some error
<Trashcan> so i was freaking out
<Trashcan> tried #include <stdio.h>
<Trashcan> and it errored again
<vir> where i can see edubuntu?
<Trashcan> ...lo and behold, the error had to do with the nonexistant g++
<vir> crimsun: its all been done..what i will do next?
<vir> where i can see edubuntu?
<crimsun> vir, um what do you want to see?
<vir> the edubuntu
<marz> Under my monitor Section-BeginSection, I have a HorizSync of 28-51 and a VertRefresh of 43-60, is this the problem or is it normal?
<crimsun> vir, I think you misunderstand what Edubuntu is.
<vir> what is edubuntu?
<crimsun> vir, http://www.edubuntu.org/
<crimsun> vir, if you're expecting drastic interface changes, you're probably looking in the wrong place
<vir> can i say sorry?
<fr33mind> Question: When I go in console, I missed 3 or 4 lines at the bottom.
<crimsun> none necessary
<Trashcan> scroll down? :s
<fr33mind> I can't
<fr33mind> I have to press enter to scroll up...
<Trashcan> oh boy
<Trashcan> no scroll wheel?
<fr33mind> in CONSOLE
<Trashcan> ah
<Trashcan> thought you said terminal :)
<Trashcan> sorry
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Shift pageup and pagedown
<fr33mind> CTRL-ALT-F1
<yawgmoth7> "make: gcc-3.4: Command not found
<yawgmoth7> " Do you think that that means that "make" is trying to use the command "gcc-3.5"?(Since its gcc)
<crimsun> or use screen, which has history.
<fr33mind> no you don't understand... wait..
<bob2> yawgmoth7: that means it's trying to run gcc-3.4
<bob2> yawgmoth7: install the gcc-3.4 package
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<fr33mind> With CTRL-ALT-F1, I am in console.  Now... I can see line 1 to 20 for example but, line 21 to 24 no.   (and it's not a monitor adjustment!)
<Trashcan> so you cant see what you are typing?
<Ninjew> oh it cuts off the bottom?
<yawgmoth7> i love python so much, ive been using it for ayear or so now
<fr33mind> That's it.
<yawgmoth7> a year*
<WinZ> hi there! anybody knows if apache2 can run under xinetd?
<Trashcan> i wrote a pisspoor irc client in python a while back... under win32
<Trashcan> it was interesting
<Trashcan> nifty little language
<bob2> WinZ: that would be kinda silly, and no, afaik
<yawgmoth7> Awesome, ive written a python IRC bot before................
<cafuego_> Ubotu is behind a failed switch and will be back shortly.
<DJCobol> hello?
<funkyHat> hi DJCobol
<DJCobol> is there anyone out there that wouldn't mind helping me out with iptables?
<Trashcan> I like this chan.. nice people :)
<WinZ> bob2, sorry, but what is "kinda silly"? :)
<bob2> DJCobol: best to just ask your question
<bob2> WinZ: trying to run apache out of xinetd
<bob2> WinZ: why do you want to try?
<test> newbie back again.  I now need help on kernel install
<bob2> test: you already have a kernel istalled
<Trashcan> lol
<DJCobol> trying to configure iptables to allow passive and active FTP traffic. so far I can log in, but as soon as I issue a command and it goes to passive, the connection drops
<test> it's asking for missing headers when i try to install the video driver
<bob2> DJCobol: sure you want a firewall at all?
<fr33mind> If I boot in recovry mode, the console screen is ok.
<atty> hi. i need help. i did try to install azureus but fail. and inform E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DJCobol> yes
<bob2> test: what driver are you trying to install?
<test> so what nvidia
<mgcross> hi all...got a big problem...
<bob2> atty: that's of no use to use, we need the whole error in #flood or pastebin
<WinZ> bob2, sorry for my english please :) I'm from Ukraine. I think that this kind of running apache is better because of using a few memory
<atty> i did update & upgrade but still face same problem
<bob2> test: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> WinZ: that's unlikely to be the case
<Alzabar> brb people
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Do you have some type of framebuffer setup?
<conte> hello !! ^^
<mgcross> installed new nvidia driver....now open office segfaults...really makes the box usless
<fr33mind> Ninjew: maybe... don't know
<mgcross> any ideas how I can track down the problem?
<bob2> mgcross: get rid of it and use the ubuntu version
<mgcross> hmmm....
<cafuego_> WinZ: No, run apache stand-alone with 1 server process and maybe 1 waiting server process.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Does ubuntu give you the splash screen when you turn on?
<test> thanks bob2
<mgcross> bob2: is that going to fix the problem?
<cafuego_> WinZ: And unlaod any apache modules you don't need. (See /etc/apache/modules.conf)
<yawgmoth7> I installed the gcc-3.4 package, but it still reads the gcc-4.0 package, i was just going to remove the 4.0 package then reinstall it, but it said that it would have to unintsall a crap-load of other programs with it(I was using Synaptic, might be differnet with apt-get), and when i type "gcc --version" it says gcc 4.0.2, so i know that it is still using the 4.0.2 package
<fr33mind> Ninjew: yes and it's cool ;)
<bob2> mgcross: who knows, but it's a start to debug it
<WinZ> cafuego_, bob2, thanks a lot! i have a small home server
<mgcross> bob2: I'm just making a guess that that was what caused this mess..
<bob2> yawgmoth7: wtf
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Can you tell if that is cut off as well? Or does it look normal
<WinZ> bob2, mm.. how about vsftpd under xinetd? do you think it's too unlikely?
<mgcross> bob2: true, true
<fr33mind> Ninjew: yes it is.
<bob2> yawgmoth7: gcc 4.0 is the default on ubuntu. do not change that.
<bob2> yawgmoth7: if something wants gcc 3.4, it should be running gcc-3.4
<fr33mind> Ninjew: some text at the bottom is cut off.
<bob2> yawgmoth7: what on earth are yo ucompiling?
<cafuego_> bob2: Not for the kernel.
<mgcross> bob2: how the heck do I rid myself of it?
<bob2> mgcross: yay for installing things from outside ubuntu
<bob2> mgcross: perhaps #nvidia knows
<mgcross> bob2: yah, I know, I know....the Ubuntu driver is dead old tho...lol
<cafuego_> mgcross; strace the installer, see what files it writes, remove them by hand.
<bob2> mgcross: not really
<yawgmoth7> Im just tryin to compile the sound card drivers......ive done it before no problem
<foampiec1> hello
<Ninjew> fr33mind: hmm
<bob2> yawgmoth7: you need to tell it to use gcc-3.4
<mgcross> hmm
<yawgmoth7> Somewhere in a config file, right?
<mgcross> strace? cmd line tool? Not familiar with it...
<foampiec1> might you be able to tell me how to remove a package and its dependencies without breaking other dependencies? ie remove unessessary packages
<cafuego_> foampiec1: Run 'deborphan' to find out what isn't needed.
<foampiec1> cafuego_: ok thanks
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Do you know how to edit the kernel boot parameters?
<thoreauputic> foampiec1: you'll need to install it
<fr33mind> Ninjew: if you explain... maybe ;)
<foampiec1> thanks
<reter> how can i create a root password?
<mgcross> cafuego_: strace?
<bob2> yawgmoth7: no, it may involve makefile hacking
<yawgmoth7> >:\
<Ninjew> fr33mind: OK try this: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<yawgmoth7> Ok
<cafuego_> reter: via 'passwd' but it's probably better to just sue 'sudo'.
<thoreauputic> reter: sudo passwd root (if you really must)
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Is this a x86 or an amd64 install?
<thoreauputic> reter: it's quite unnecessary though
<fr33mind> x86
<Trashcan> so given the way ubuntu set up the password dealy
<reter> the printer app ask for it
<Trashcan> if someone gets your normal user password
<Trashcan> they can login as root
<Trashcan> aye?
<Trashcan> sudo -s
<foampiec1> mplayer doesnt depend on gstreamer stuff?
<reter> thoreauputic, would you happen to know how to add a printer when its not on database?
<Trashcan> (at least get a root terminal)
<fr33mind> Ninjew: I am in the file.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: ok find the section at the bottom that says title  Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-something-i386
<fr33mind> (I knew this file ;)
<remyforbes777> anyone have any luck installing amd 64
<Ninjew> fr33mind: the one thats not the recovery mode
<thoreauputic> reter: my last attempt to add a non-supported printer was a nightmare, so no, sorry
<yawgmoth7> If you mean installing Ubuntu on AMD64.....then yes
<Ninjew> fr33mind: and change the word 'splash' in kernel /boot/vmlinuz-blahblah root=blah ro quiet to 'nosplash'
<remyforbes777> yeas
<remyforbes777> yes
<fr33mind> Ninjew: by the way.. can I delete old kernel I don't need anymore ?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: If you never boot to it, deleting that will remove its entry in your bootloader
<yawgmoth7> Yeah, ive installed it, and i have a AMD 64
<Ninjew> fr33mind: It won't actually delete the kernel image
<gm78> Hi all. I currently have Ubuntu installed on my mom's Sony Vaio (P4 2.8 GHz, 512 MB RAM, Intel Graphics Card) and lately, when she tries to log out, Gnome just sits there still running for a long time. So she hits CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE and then it goes to a terminal instead of restarting X. Anyone seen this happen before or know a way to fix it?
<remyforbes777> Athlon or Turion
<fr33mind> Ninjew: Just delete line refer to what I don't want?
<thoreauputic> reter: are you sure it isn't supported? Sometimes trying another driver works
<yawgmoth7> Athlon
<oxez> how can I make an app to use gcc-3 instead of gcc-4?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: The entire section, starting at "title" and ending at "boot"
<oxez> (to compile)
<remyforbes777> cant get x to run on my AMD turion
<remyforbes777> freezes at login
<reter> thoreauputic, is there a way to add the database?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: again, that won't actually delete the kernel image though
<robotgeek> oxez: export cc=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<Ninjew> fr33mind: It'll just remove it from the boot list
<thoreauputic> reter: database?
<robotgeek> oxez: then to be sure, go cc -v
<fr33mind> Ninjew: What I though
<oxez> robotgeek: ok, and once I'm done I reset it to /usr/bin/gcc-4 ?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: anyway, try changing the 'splash' to 'nosplash', and rebooting. That will disable the cool looking bootsplah for now, but it should also disable the framebuffer that it requires to do that
<test> Newbie back in again:  Error, unable to find kernel source tree for currently running kernel....
<robotgeek> oxez: it's will go away when you close the term
<fr33mind> Ninjew: ok now... I will loose the splash :(  no way to keep splash and have a correct console?
<test> it's questioning source files missing
<Ninjew> fr33mind: well, we are just testing to see if thats the problem
<fr33mind> Ninjew: ok.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: if it is, you will probably have to add some special video mode info to that kernel line
<reter> thoreauputic, well you know that the printer options suppose to have hundreds of printer models listed. mine has only a handful. how can one add the others?
<oxez> robotgeek: cc -v still shows gcc-4.0
<sproingie> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<fr33mind> Ninjew: Ok I try and reboot... give me 2-3 minutes.
<sproingie> case counts
<Ninjew> fr33mind: alright
<oxez> oh, thanks sproingie
<thoreauputic> reter: that's odd - is this a standard install of Ubuntu?
<robotgeek> sproingie: thanks
<oxez> sproingie: it still shows 4.0 :O
<rj_> I have a question - I have a dual boot setup, with windows xp and ubuntu hoary, I had to re-install windows and windows overwrote my MBR and now I can't boot into grub and use ubuntu, whats the easiest way to re-install the grub bootloader?
<thoreauputic> reter: apt-cache search cups | less
<sproingie> oxez: it won't affect the cc command.  it will affect autoconf and well-written makefiles
<oxez> sproingie: alright, thanks again
<robotgeek> sproingie: shud it be export $CC ?
<cafuego_> No.
<sproingie> oxez: i don't recommend overriding the default cc globally.  the system makes some assumptions about what gcc it's compiled with, changing those is unwise
<fr33mind> I'll be back.
<oxez> sproingie: bmp-wma compiled with gcc-3, I had some errors with gcc-4
<satafterh> anyone have issues with limewire freezeing
<sproingie> oxez: just get used to invoking the specific version you want when you need that version.  anything with a proper makefile will use the value of CC
<test> this is a brand new install and i think srcs must be missing.  any ideas on how to correct?
<rj_> anyone know how to reinstall the grub mbr?
<cafuego_> test: install them?
<atty> anybody here use qcad?
<sproingie> oxez: if you're really determined, you can always change the gcc symbolic link to point to whatever version you want, or put your own symlink in ~/bin
<jrattner1> When trying to start the game "America's Army" i get the following error: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<jrattner1> any ideas?
<yawgmoth7> sproingie: i dont think that export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<yawgmoth7>  works..............because i just tried that, i was needing to do the same thing as oxez..use gcc-3.
<test> I thought I did but driver installation gives that kernel source tree error message and the install fails
<yawgmoth7> gcc-3.4*
<joetheodd> In my opinion, most C programs should be indented six feet downward and covered with dirt.
<sproingie> oxez: it's an unhealthy habit ... you can get screwed in subtle ways by doing that
<oxez> sproingie: okay
<cafuego> test: What driver?
<test> video driver
<mgcross> anyone know how I can remove nvidia drivers installed with the nvidia installer?
<test> nvidia board
<cafuego> You shouldn't be compiling that. It's packaged.
<cafuego> test: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.x
<oxez> sproingie: I sent a bug report to the other of the plugin, hope this will get fixed :O
<cafuego> And even IF you're compiling it, you shouldn't be using the fsource from the nvidia site.
<test> I'm not compliling.  just going through the install on a new distro
<cafuego> test: then the kernel source isn't required.
<fr33mind> Ninjew: that's work.
<test> well it's not working
<cafuego> test; Do not run the file you downloaded from nvidia.
<cafuego> test: What kernel you running? (paste the output from uname -r)
<test> just a sec
<test> 2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<crimsun> you'll want 2.6.12-9
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-amd64-generic
<crimsun> fixes a few amd64-related issues.
<test> awesome
<test> i'll try that now
<test> thanks!
<cafuego> And linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 as well actually
<test> ok
<cafuego> test: Not ethat 2.6.12-9- has a different version restricted modules too.
<ripgut> hey guys i need urgent help
<Ninjew> fr33mind: It Worked?
<ripgut> im in kde but my panels are gone all i have is my wallpaper
<fr33mind> ninjew: yep
<ripgut> al i can do is right lick and bring up the terminal
<Ninjew> fr33mind: alright, what video card do you have? Also, what kind of monitor?
<ripgut> how do i restore my pnaels
<poningru> dreamie
<ripgut> chavo
<chavo> hello
<fr33mind> Ninjew: laptop... sis video lcd 1024x768  and external viewsonic lcd 1024x768 too
<ripgut> dude i so need your help
<chavo> what's up?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: oh ok, i suspected it was a laptop -- do you have both internal and external monitors plugged in?
<ripgut> i need to restore my desktop panels in kde there missing....
<fr33mind> Ninjew: yes
<Ninjew> fr33mind: out of curiosity, have you tried it without the external monitor plugged in?
<fr33mind> Ninjew: no
<Ninjew> fr33mind: hm
<root__> help, im on IRSSI, i cannot logon as root on gnome ; first install (and boot) of hoary, i can log in root only in terminal  and gnome says an error about my line 19 of /etc/sudoers
<ripgut> what do i type in terminal to restore my desktop panels
<chavo> ripgut, you mean the taskbar?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: well, try this:
<Ninjew> fr33mind: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst again
<chavo> ripgut, kicker
<cafuego> root__: Root is disabled on ubuntu. Fix your sudoers file and login as user.
<ripgut> yes
<ltf> anybody want to help me do something crazy with wget?
<root__> cafeugo, i know i cannot LOG on as root, but i cannot even sudo ,,hence the problem
<ripgut> kicker?
<Narg> cafuego: from my looking at /etc/sudoers, you just add to admin group, not change the file. Am I on crack?
<robotgeek> ltf: man wget
<chavo> that's the name of the program
<root__> cafeugo, and i'm here to know HOW to fix my sudoers file
<cafuego> root__: Boot into recovery mode.
<ltf> robotgeek, i sure did
<cafuego> Narg: indeed
<Ninjew> fr33mind: go bck to the line that you edited to do nosplash
<ltf> else i wouldn't be in here
<robotgeek> ltf: then, what's the issue!
<root__> what recovcery will change..?
<ripgut> my taksbars are missing? :(
<vbgunz> bob2: I've successfully mapped all network shares and Ubuntu has access to all of them... I just ate and relaxed a bit and am back on... Can you help define to me how to share a folder with a Windows PC? I created a folder in my home directory and shared it to SMB *but* not sure how Windows can get access to it... Please help
<ltf> i want to recure through many pages, looking for files matching a certain extension
<cafuego> root__: It will give you a working shell with root permissions.
<ripgut> taskbars*
<ltf> i don't know the names of the pages, it just needs to match the ext.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: and try adding: video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-16@60 to that
<cafuego> ETA on ubotu: 30 minutes
<ripgut> okay... noone wants to help
<Ninjew> fr33mind: or actually, add video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60
<fr33mind> Ninjew: Yes my lord.
<bob2> vbgunz: I've only used samba itself for that, I don't know how gnome does it
<cafuego> ripgut: You got help, just failed to do anything with it.
<cafuego> ripgut: Check if kicker is running via 'ps'. if not, start it.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: leave it at nosplash, however
<cafuego> If it is, kill it, then start it.
<chavo> ripgut, run kicker from the konsole and see what happens
<ripgut> how do i restore them?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: try rebooting with that in, see if that works at all /cuts things off
<ripgut> command not found
<vbgunz> bob2: ok, no biggie, I was planning on tackling this tomorrow but I'll dabble with it :D Thanks!
<ripgut> i just type "kicker" right?
<Ninjew> fr33mind: oo wait
<chavo> yeah
<Ninjew> fr33mind:  one more thing
<Ninjew> fr33mind: try also adding vga=791 to that line as well
<linner|HOME> what would ya'll suggest... that I wipe the partition with ubuntu and do a fresh install with breezy or just wait until the release date for the updates?
<ripgut> im installing kicker right now, duh, i had to have it first....
<ripgut> stupid me
<ripgut> there it goes!
<cafuego> ripgut: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ripgut> thanks
<Ninjew> fr33mind: so you want to add 'vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@60' to that line
<Ninjew> fr33mind: give that a shot
<ripgut> thanks guys!
<felix_> I need help ; i jsut installed hoary, and i have a login in sudo problem ; it have to do with my  etc/sudoers file, but i dont know how to edit it.  i am in recovery mode now
<felix_> someone ?
<bimberi> felix_: visudo
<fr33mind> ninjew: I keep nosplash?
<satafterh> is breezy all right to upgraade with now
<felix_> i know how to use pico or nano ; but i dont know WHAT actually to change in the file ; plus, you have to be root to edit it, and THATS my problem, i can only log in as root in terminal   outside of gnome
<felix_> please..
<robotgeek> felix_: you must only use visudo to edit the file
<bimberi> felix_: use the arrow keys to move to the bottom of the file
<felix_> felix@renouveau:~$ visudo /etc/sudoers
<felix_> usage: visudo [-c]  [-f sudoers]  [-q]  [-s]  [-V] 
<felix_> thats all what it does
<bob2> felix_: what on earth did you do to it?
<felix_> 'installed ubuntu'
<felix_> its the first boot  ...
<bob2> and sudo doesn't work?
<felix_> nope
<remyforbes777> if I copy the xorg config file from knoppix to my ubuntu 64 will that possibly work
<felix_> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 19 <<<
<felix_> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 19
<bob2> felix_: what's your username?
<cafuego> So fix it.
<felix_> felix
<cafuego> remyforbes777: Probably, yes.
<robotgeek> !tell felix_  about sudo
<remyforbes777> ok
<bob2> felix_: boot into recovery mode, then show us what line 19 is
<felix_> I AM in recovery mode : /
<jhenn> Cannot initialize device
<jhenn> You do not have the proper permissions to write to /dev/floppy/0 or /dev/fd0, formatting will not be possible.
<jhenn> Contact your system administrator about getting write permissions.
<remyforbes777> because x will not work with my  ubuntu 64 but it does in knoppix
<cafuego> felix_: Then please paste line 19 here.
<jhenn> did you see my paste people?
<jhenn> floppy formatter won't format this floppy
<felix_> cafeugo, you dont really read what i say here eh ? i cannot acess the file in gnome, it have to be in console
<cafuego> jhenn: Prefix your command with 'sudo'.
<bob2> felix_: what does that have to do with IRC?
<bob2> felix_: anyway, open it in a text editor and look at line 19
<cafuego> felix_: if you're in recovery mode, you're NOT in gnome.
<felix_> ??
<jhenn> cafuego: do you know to call gnome floppy formatter from cli?
<remyforbes777> recorvery mode is the same as command prompt
<cafuego> jhenn: sudo apt-get install mtools; mformat a:
<cafuego> jhenn: Or check which group owns /dev/fd0 and add yourself to that group.
<felix_> well i choosed 'session de secours'      at the gnome log screen, translated, it looks a lot like a recovery mode..
<ksmurf> how are all tonight?
<cafuego> felix_: No, recovery mode is in the LILO or GRUB menu.
<vbgunz> ksmurf: hello
<cafuego> felix_: That will boot into a CLI root shell
<jhenn> felix_: is your first name jhef?
<felix_> looks like i dont have this menu
<felix_> arr
<felix_> ??
<cafuego> felix_: Hold down a key when booting, then the menu (or list) will come.
<ksmurf> vbgunz :>)
<jhenn> felix_: do you go to hcc?
<felix_> anyway as for opening the file here i cant. just wont.
<jhenn> cafuego: zenlunatic@ubuntu:~$ sudo mformat a:
<jhenn> mformat: Can't open /dev/fd0: No such file or directory
<ZBlach|Away> hi
<cafuego> jhenn: Load the floppy driver.
<felix_> i CAN log in as root in a console, so whats the difference between recovery and root in terminal ?
<jhenn> cafuego: you mean the kernel module?
<ZBlach|Away> I have a speedstream 6520 router/dsl modem that I cannot connect to using linux. any one else have the same problem/suggestions
<ZBlach|Away> ?
<cafuego> jhenn: yep
<jhenn> cafuego: its loaded
<SpudDogg> hello
<jhenn> cafuego: i can access floppy through nautilus
<cafuego> jhenn: Hmm, odd. can you run /mkfs.fat' on it?
<SpudDogg> I have a pretty dumb question...Is it possible that Ubuntu is blocking ports even though they're open in my router settings?
<felix_> bob2 , i know my line 19 by heart ;    root         ALL=(ALL) ALL          (and i added under it    ' felix         ALL=(ALL) ALL
<cafuego> SpudDogg: No. Ubuntu isn't listening on any ports by default and does not have a firewall enabled byd efault.
<bob2> wtf
<cafuego> felix_: You may have messed up tab or spacing. Just check to make sure.
<bob2> felix_: why did you add that line at all?
<felix_> bob2, cause i was unable to sudo with felix, it was saying the user ws not in the sudoers
<bob2> ZBlach|Away: if the real problem is that it's a wireless AP that you cannot access while using ndiswrapper, you need to mention that in your question
<bob2> felix_: the root user is not enabled on ubuntu, anyway
<felix_> i KNOW
<felix_> felix is  user
<ZBlach|Away> alright, I cannot access my wireless AP using ndiswrapper
<felix_> but i cannot like, run updates or anything
<cafuego> felix_: You normally add a user to the group 'admin' to enable sudo for them.
<bob2> felix_: so why do you have a sudo line for root?
<bob2> felix_: your user doesn't need to be in sudoers, anyway
<ZBlach|Away> I was able to using my old router, but we've had to change net providers
<cafuego> felix_: Did you cross-upgrade from Debian to Ubuntu?
<felix_> well, it wasnt working, and its still not working
<felix_> no.
<bob2> felix_: are you in the admin group?
<felix_> simple first install on a printed cd.
<cafuego> felix_: How many users did you create on the system?
<felix_> i will have to reboot to see that since no root acess at all here
<felix_> 1
<bob2> felix_: you don't need root access to chec kthat
<cafuego> felix_: Ok. Does your sudoers file mention '%admin' at all?
<felix_> when i typed  adduser felix admin , it said  'admin group didnt exist'
<cafuego> felix_: Are you sure you're on Ubuntu?
<bob2> felix_: what does "dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1" print out?
<alzabar> hi
<felix_> cafeugo, ahh that is, i am on WinME ! ...
<sproingie> it's adm, not admin
<cafuego> And if so, which version? 4.10? 5.04? 5.10?
<felix_> stupid question.
<cafuego> sproingie: No, it's 'admin'.
<alzabar> I just installed ubuntu and my x failed to start
<NoUse> felix_ being a smart ass is a GREAT way to get people to help you
<bob2> sproingie: adm is a different group
<sproingie> chuck@tetsuo:~$ cat /etc/group | grep adm
<sproingie> adm:x:4:chuck
<sproingie> lpadmin:x:107:chuck
<alzabar> I have no idea what to do
<sproingie> amd that's it
<bob2> sproingie: you didn't install hoary
<sproingie> and yeah i'm pretty sure i'm on ubuntu
<felix_> NoUIse, i DID said it was a fresh install of a printed CD , and he ask me if i am sur if its ubuntu
<bob2> also, please don't be a smart arse for no reason
<bob2> felix_: can you show me what that printed out?
<sproingie> bob2: actually i did.  however, i used the expert install, which sets up a normal root user
<bob2> as fun as you whinging is
<NoUse> felix_ from what I've seen thats a valid quetsion
<bob2> sproingie: right
<cafuego> felix_: I salso asked WHICH version. Can you answer or shall I stop trying to help?
<felix_> bob2, ii  libc6          2.3.2.ds1-20ub GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone
<cafuego> !info libc6 hoary
<cafuego> shite
<ZBlach|Away> -_-
<bob2> felix_: and you did a default install?
<WinZ> !info apache2 breezy
<felix_> hoary
<felix_> 5.04
<cafuego> the bot is dead
<bob2> felix_: if you did an expert install, you will be thwapped
<felix_> bob2m, yeas
<WinZ> mm
<felix_> default install
<remyforbes777> is the xorg config file located in the etc directory
<cafuego> remyforbes777:  /etc/X11
<remyforbes777> cafuego: thanks
<felix_> bob2 , it SHOULD be something simple, since i installed, logged in, and i was just not able to udpate (didnt accept password)         then i add a line in /etc/sudoers , thats all
<cafuego> felix_: At the bottom of the sudoers file, there should be a line starting with '%admin'. Your usera ccount should have been automatically added to the admin group, thus enabling sudo for you.
<cafuego> felix_: Where did you obtain that cd?
<felix_> its an official printed cd from ubuntu.org, i installed my ubuntu with the same kind of cd...and all worked well (this is not my comp)
<bluefoxicy> can hoary livecd auto-build an fstab?
<cafuego> felix_: Any chance you could try and do a fresh install?
<bluefoxicy> it does'nt see fat32 /dev/hda1 and let me point-click-mount
<felix_> yep..thinking about this..
<felix_> i'll reinstall :(
<cafuego> Coz it sounds to me like part of the installer just didn't run.
<bob2> felix_: you're sure sudo wouldn't take your user password?
<charlie_> I want to get to irc.freenode.net
<cafuego> charlie_: That's where you are now.
<alzabar> what the command to reconfigure x
<felix_> felix@renouveau:~$ sudo -s
<felix_> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 19 <<<
<cafuego> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<charlie_> ok thanks
<alzabar> thanks
<bob2> felix_: no, before you touched it
<charlie_> join #ltsp
<felix_> before, it was saying that user was not in the sudoers group
<cafuego> felix_: You mentioned running 'adduser'...
<cafuego> felix_: Did you not create your account using the installer dialog?
<felix_> yeas cafeugo
<felix_> i did a adduser felix adm     after i saw i was unable to sudo,       and an adduser felix admin   (it said admin group didnt exist)
<remyforbes777> i thought it was root not admin
<felix_> not the same thing.
<bob2> remyforbes777: no
<cafuego> felix_: The 'admin' group should have been created in the install process. So something failed to run, which emans one or more parts of the system are not set up correctly.
<felix_> cafeugo, eh
<cafuego> felix_: So i think your best bet is to do a new install.
<felix_> well looks like a reinstall
<bob2> felix_: you really saw no errors during the install?
<Xorlev> IPv6: Anyone have experience with the tspc tunneling client (for freenet6 (hexago))?
<felix_> except one or two about fonts  nope
<cafuego> Reinstalling is probably going to be quciker then trying to track down and fix the original problem.
<bob2> Xorlev: best to just ask your question
<felix_> so, i'll come back... ;)
<felix_> thx
<cafuego> Xorlev: sudo apt-get install freenet6; vi /etc/tspc.conf ?
<Xorlev> bob2: It appears when I run the tspc tunneling client (either compiled off their site, or from packages) it runs fine at first, then a few hours later it crashes or something, preventing sudo actions, really hiking load avgs, IPv6 traffic stops, and ultimately leads to me rebooting.
<procrastinationn> yo
<Xorlev> I have to a hard reboot as well because most commands stop working and programs don't stop.
<bob2> Xorlev: read dmesg
<procrastinationn> how do i get mps's to play ?
<procrastinationn> mp3's
<cafuego> !codecs
<cafuego> arrgh
<procrastinationn> lol
<cafuego> procrastinationn: http://wiki.ubuntu.com?RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> s/?/\//
<cafuego> I should chuck a backup bot on my desktop box
<Xorlev> bob2: I haven't run it in hours, but would it be in /var/log/syslog?
<ssdd534> what is ubuntus mirror http address?
<Pluk> weird installed breezy and now im missing my us_intl keymap
<cafuego> http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/
<cafuego> where XX is your local country code
<Xorlev> bob2: This might be it...I remember this from my console a few days ago when I was trying to reboot. Sep 28 07:37:37 Munimentum kernel: unregister_netdevice: waiting for tun to become free. Usage count = 1 Message repeats over and over
<Samhain`> is there a fix for ubuntu only showing 640x480?
<TokenBad> I didn't know blender for linux was so popular
<Xorlev> Samhain`: I run at 1280x1024...it could be your graphics driver.
<gpd> Is there a breezy-extras repository anywhere yet? (or libdvdcss.deb)
<Samhain`> I just installed the nvidia driver
<Samhain`> and it's working
<nomasteryoda|w> good
<Samhain`> but now I only get 640x480
<nomasteryoda|w> Samhain`, you can configure that
<Xorlev> Are the resolutions set correctly in xorg.conf?
<bob2> Xorlev: reading dmesg when the problem first starts would be enlightening, I'd suspect the kernel oopsed
<Samhain`> they may not be
<nomasteryoda|w> Samhain`, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<alzabar> exit
<nomasteryoda|w> it will write a new one
<alzabar> quit
<b3nw> is it possible to have xfce running twice via vnc sessions? it works without a hitch for the 1st session but won't start for a 2nd
<alzabar> woops
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> b3nw, it should
<Erron> hihi
<nomasteryoda|w> most x will
<b3nw> dies on me
* dbug away.. Inativo por mais de 60 minutos (pager: on)
<b3nw> when I start the 2nd vncserver
<b3nw> xfce4 won't start
* b3nw will show paste, sec
<Xorlev> Reading my kern.log and syslog, it appears the problem started at 1:39am, no other messages other than the same which repeats over and over.
<b3nw> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2626
<b3nw> is the paste
<Erron> how can I remove var exports
<fr33mind> Ninjew: that's work very well and behond!
<fr33mind> Ninjew: The console has a better hires!!! :)  very cool.  But... even with the "splash" parameter, I loose the splash.
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Oh really
<Ninjew> fr33mind: p.s. sorry that I had to run
<Ninjew> fr33mind: hmm, I'm not sure about how to get the splash back
<fr33mind> Ninjew: ok thanks :)
<Ninjew> fr33mind: I'm not exactly sure how ubuntu does its bootsplash in particular
<Lars_G> Seveas: Are you celebrating?
<fr33mind> Question: Where do evolution save account list ?  (it's not in .evolution)
<Lars_G> fr33mind: Might be somewhere under .gnome
<Ninjew> fr33mind: It will probably work if you drop back down to a lower resolution, but then you lose the hires console
<Ninjew> fr33mind: Ask around, someone might know how to get bootsplash working with a 1024x768 framebuffer
<fr33mind> ok...
<fr33mind> how to get bootsplash working with a 1024x768 framebuffer ?  ;)
<fr33mind> Lars_G: I take a look..
<funkyHat> Ninjew, fr33mind, usplash is know not to work with framebuffer modes other than the default at the moment
<fr33mind> ok.
<Ninjew> funkyHat: Well in that case then
<funkyHat> *known
<Ninjew> funkyHat: What resolution does the default fb run at? 800x600?
<funkyHat> looks like 600x400 to me
<cafuego> ~hi
<ubotu_> cafuego: I haven't a clue
<cafuego> oh dear :-)
<cafuego> !codecs
<cafuego> ~codecs
<ubotu_> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<cafuego> cool.
<Remmelas> all, i have a question that i've seen discussed on the forums, but can find no answer to.  I can rip a cd at 19x+ with grip(paranoia disabled), but with sound juicer(paranoia disabled) i get at best 0.2x
<funkyHat> eh
<funkyHat> ~help
<funkyHat> !help
<funkyHat> ahahar
<SirWraith> so i'm gonna put ubuntu on my powerbook
<SirWraith> anyone have an idea how much space i would wanna allocate?
<Remmelas> I've used 3 gigs so far
<Lars_G> SirWraith: Enjoy it.
<Remmelas> just installed this morning, so, allocate at least 3 gigs =)
<Lars_G> SirWraith: I get mine in 20 days
<funkyHat> SirWraith, 10GB will be plenty
<whyameye> looking for help getting my modem to work...
<Ninjew> this is so wierd: large file downloads just stall out, and I can't figure out why
<Remmelas> nevermind all bout the cd ripping question, figured out that it's due to sound juicer, if i don't pipe to lame, it's fast too
<procrastinationn> i need mp3 playback
<procrastinationn> damage
<SirWraith> alright, thanks guys
<procrastinationn> hey how can i play xbox live on linux
<funkyHat> procrastinationn,
<funkyHat> !mp3
<funkyHat> oops
<funkyHat> ~mp3
<ubotu_> it has been said that mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<procrastinationn> im just a damn newbie
<funkyHat> click on the link that ubotu_ just said
<funkyHat> and follow the instructions on that page
<procrastinationn> lol
<procrastinationn> what about xbox and ftping and tunnelling
<Toma-> anyone know of a way to speed up java?
<Toma-> without getting new hardware
<funkyHat> i'm not sure what you mean by your xbox question...
<funkyHat> you own an xbox right?
<funkyHat> and it's connected to the internet through your computer, which is running linux?
<procrastinationn> yeah
<funkyHat> how did you set that up? using firestarter?
<procrastinationn> i know how to do it on windows
<funkyHat> or haven't you set up any way of sharing your internet connection yet?
<procrastinationn> i dont think so
<funkyHat> ok
<felix_> Bob2, cafeugo , first boot after my new REinstall now ... I still cant sudo ; felix is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<funkyHat> install the program called 'firestarter' from synaptic
<procrastinationn> xboxconnect  and ftp flash
<funkyHat> felix_, your name should not be on the sudoers file
<felix_> ??
<procrastinationn> i dont know how to use synaptic
<butcherbird> member of admin group?
<funkyHat> the group 'admin' which you should be a member of, should be in the sudoers file
<gefbals> hello..
<funkyHat> procrastinationn, click system > administration > synaptic package manager
<gefbals> mirramax backports are not available...and i cannot install j2re pagkage..where can i get one?
<funkyHat> (enter your password)
<procrastinationn> ok
<felix_> i'm just telling here whats going wrong on my screen,  if you can help ; go for it, but i just reinstalled cause of this problem, i need something concrete please :, /
<funkyHat> click in the right pane, and type firestarter
<procrastinationn> hold on
<procrastinationn> lol
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anyway to make a bootable versionf of Ubuntu on a portable hard disk? I wasn to be able to boot from it on any computer that supports USB boots.
<funkyHat> ok
<Carpe_Libertatem> Want to be*
<gefbals> mirramax backports are not available...and i cannot install j2re pagkage..where can i get one?
<D1> whats been going on with backports lately?
<D1> very little updates.
<locomorto> gefbals: in breezy
<locomorto> gefbals:  its very stable atm
<funkyHat> Carpe_Libertatem, doing a 'server' install, and then doing 'apt-get install ubuntu-live' would probably be a good start
<procrastinationn> dude im lost
<funkyHat> it would need some fiddling though
<procrastinationn> i opened the manager
* misfit_toy gets a map for procrastinationn 
<gefbals> locomorto: im using hoary..is ok...to put breezy repo?
<bob2> felix_: that sounds very much like a non-default install
<funkyHat> procrastinationn, do you have the synaptic package manager window open now?
<procrastinationn> yeah
<bob2> felix_: either expert or server
<felix_> bob2, i assure you, it is, default :|
<Carpe_Libertatem> hmm
<funkyHat> ok, have you found the pacakge called 'firestarter'?
<locomorto> gefbals: just replace hoary with breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<locomorto> gefbals: And remove backports/extras
<felix_> bob2,  its the official install Cd from ubuntu.org , and the same cd installed on my pc whitout problem
<locomorto> gefbals: There not needed in breezy
<procrastinationn> dude ill brb gotta go to taco bell
<Carpe_Libertatem> ..
<locomorto> gefbals: Then do a apt-get update
<locomorto> gefbals: apt-get dist-upgrade
<gefbals> locomorto : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted is this correct?
<locomorto> gefbals: Dont have backports or extra
<gefbals> locomorto: ic.. let me try..:)
<locomorto> gefbals: If you have extra that is
<funkyHat> bye guys
<remyforbes777> fontconfig error: cannot load default config file
<boxerboy29> i have a wuestion a lil kinda off topic but is ubuntu and libranet same command wise?
<remyforbes777> anyone seen this
<felix_> bob2, it keeps telling me that the group admin'  doesnt exist
<Miks> how can i navigate in the console through folder that have names separated by spaces?
<felix_> and there was no %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<felix_> in etc/sudoers
<felix_> WHAT IS THIS
<cafuego_> that was interesting
<butcherbird> Miks: * is your friend
<felix_> cafeugo  ;)
<tomas_> algum do RS Porto Alegre?
<cafuego_> ~br
<ubotu_> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<remyforbes777> can not havign the correct fonts loaded cause you not tobe able to startx
<ksmurf> bob2 nanolith seveas!!!!! all of those @ bugzilla and the developers YOU ARE GODS!!!!
<togs> sndj
<markinhos> Im looking for the repository for win32codecs...
<felix_> bob2, btw, my problem is exactly the same as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24598.html
<gefbals> locomorto:  finish... doing it ...but sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5.. pagkage not found..
<gefbals> locomorto:  what shall i do?
<whyameye> how do you use the filters in Synaptic? I'm trying to locate a broken package....
<vitriol> i'm having a problem....don't know how to fix this one
<vitriol> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 28 21:01:55 2005
<esac> whenever i start firefox it asks me to choose a profile. i try to open the default one that is already there and it wont let me because it is already in use. any ideas?
<locomorto> gefbals: you should have blackdown java now
<vitriol> the root of the problem is my clock running too fast cause of the timer check bug :(
<SirWraith> ok, got another question
<markinhos> where can I find the win32codecs?
<vitriol> but i guess i can't use any sudo commands for an half hour or so
<gefbals> locomorto: what do you men..blackdown java?
<bob2> felix_: if they had a real issue, they presumably would have filed a bug
<bob2> ksmurf: fixed?
<SirWraith> when i partition this disk, i'm gonna have to have everything be erased...
<felix_> bob2, well i'm not the 1st one with this problem, and it does exist..
<bob2> felix_: as above
<SirWraith> how many partitions do i wanna create (/, boot, swap, etc) since i am doing it fresh
<juliaintenn> hi, new ubuntu/linux user here -- can i change my desktop settings to icon text shows up on top of solid color even when I have a desktop image
<gefbals> locomorto: i found it..:) ill will try..it..
<butcherbird> esac: sounds like firefox is already running.
<esac> butcherbird: ps aux doesn't show anything
<vitriol> can anyone tell me how i can get sudo back?
<felix_> bob2, so since they dont have filled a bug, my problem is not real.
<vitriol> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 28 21:01:55 2005
<dooglus> esac: if "ps aux" doesn't show anything, it means you don't have any processes running.  is your computer switched on?
<vitriol> this is *really* not a good thing (TM)
<alzabar> hi people
<SirWraith> I've got a few install questions, and if someone could PM me for 2 minutes, that would be wonderful
<esac> dooglus: obviously i meant ps aux isn't showing firefox listed as a running application
<dooglus> esac: oh, i see.
<bob2> felix_: why don't you file a bug then?
<alzabar> I got ubuntu installed but I have  to change to my onboard graphics since X wont start with my PCI video card
<alzabar> Im in X now but I have no sound
<bob2> felix_: I'm very reluctant to believe random reports on the forums, since people there seem to have a habit of messing with things they don't understand
<alzabar> keeps saying so such device
<felix_> bob2, i will start by being able to sudo, if you please..
<bob2> felix_: oh, stop being such a gimp
<_Jes_> if I make a screenshot the Zapping program, I am using to watch Tv, and all OpenGL programs are just blck boxes.
<bob2> idiot
<alzabar> it sees all my hardware but nothing works
<felix_> bob2, well, i really didnt change anything at the install...
<_Jes_> s there a way to make a real screenshot?
<maximaus> wireless noob question: I'm gonna grab a d-link-g520 card tomorrow, router brand shouldn't matter, right?
<felix_> and it seems i'M not the only one with this prob
<felix_> thats all
<twizted> I need to see if someone can help me, I have ubuntu installed and Apache2 PHP5 and MySQL installed and working. but there is one thing that is bugging me. When using a link to a user directory i.e. http://www.link.com/~user it will only serve a index.html automatically... I need it to serve index.php but without the index.html file it just says page cannot be displayed
<alzabar> maybe I can use my onboard sound also is there a way to configure alsa
<butcherbird> esac: sorry all outa ideas :p
<bob2> maximaus: what chipset does that card use?
<maximaus> bob2, I forget, but it's 100% supported, I checked.
<maximaus> $40 at Circuit City.
<vitriol> vitriol@solstice:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<vitriol> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 28 21:01:55 2005
<vitriol> nobody knows how to fix this??
<bob2> vitriol: one question mark is plenty
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<dooglus> if I plug an external monitor into my laptop before I boot, it works.  If I plug it in after I boot, it doesn't.  Is there some way I can get it working without rebooting if it wasn't plugged in when I booted?
<vitriol> figured i'd ask one more time then give up for tonight
<bob2> vitriol: what does "date" print?
<vitriol> Wed Sep 28 20:24:06 PDT 2005
<vitriol> bob2: it's the timer check bug
<bob2> why is the timestamp in the future?
<vitriol> rebooted, then ntp fixed the tdate
<dooglus> did you notice that the ubuntu bugzilla is an hour fast?
<vitriol> is there an option i can pass to the kernel at boot?
<vitriol> like no_timer_check
<vitriol> (that didn't work)
<alzabar> can anybody help me with my sound
<_Jes_> any hints on how to make a screenshot of opengl games?
<vitriol> [  110.285064]  Losing some ticks... checking if CPU frequency changed.
<twizted> I need to see if someone can help me, I have ubuntu installed and Apache2 PHP5 and MySQL installed and working. but there is one thing that is bugging me. When using a link to a user directory i.e. http://www.link.com/~user it will only serve a index.html automatically... I need it to serve index.php but without the index.html file it just says page cannot be displayed
<dooglus> vitriol: is this it? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16304
<bob2> vitriol: perhaps hpt or something is broken
<Sin> i have a problem setting up my dsl to get on the net. not much help on the boards so i came here. im using ubuntu 5.04
<Hikaru79> Does anyone know what package wnck-applet is part of? libwnck18?
<bob2> Sin: you need to provide a lot more detail
<Sin> ok
<bob2> Hikaru79: "dpkg -S wnck-app" will tell you
<Sin> neither root terminal nor networking will come up. they seem to crash
<Hikaru79> Ah, thank you! :)
<bob2> Sin: ignore that
<Sin> on the live cd i was able to get into networking and root
<cafuego_> bye ubotu_
<Sin> im on dsl, connected to my ethernet port. im pretty sure they use the ppp0, i try to srt the autofind the modem and it says its not connected or busy
<bob2> so, you want to use pppoe?
<bob2> or is it a router?
<Sin> it worked for me whan i was on xandros
<Sin> just a modem
<bob2> then run 'sudo ppoeconf' in a terminal
<jrattner1> How can i use the info from xev, to link a button to a feature.  For example, my volume down button on my keyboard actually turning my volume down?..
<Sin> ok im on windows, so ill have to boot over there. is there anything else other than that i should do while im over there
<bob2> system -> preferences -> keybindings, if it works
<Varanger> when will Breezy be out?
<jrattner1> bob2, keybindings
<remyforbes777> how do you convert to using Xfree86 instead of xorg
<remyforbes777> or is there a difference
<bob2> remyforbes777: why would you want that?
<bob2> xfree86 is the old unmaintained X server
<remyforbes777> want Xfree86
<remyforbes777> ?
<Sin> so i take that as a no?
<remyforbes777> because i see that is what knoppix is using , X wont work with my ubuntu 64 install
<remyforbes777> but it will with knoppix
<butcherbird> any of you guys use pure-ftpd on a nonstandard port? i got a question.
<bob2> butcherbird: that's unlikely to work
<bob2> Sin: yes
<remyforbes777> and during knoppix initialization it said it was using xfree86
<butcherbird> bob2: so far your right ;)
<alzabar> how do I config alsa
<bob2> butcherbird: why would you do that?
<bob2> alzabar: there's nothing to configure
<alzabar> well
<alzabar> my sound is not working
<cafuego_> butcherbird: It will be OK provided you tell ip_contrack_ftp that the nonstandard port needs to be allowed via RELATED traffic (passive ftp)
<cafuego_> Google for how to do that, I forget...
<butcherbird> bob2: thought i might avoid anyone trying to brute force stuff like that
<cafuego_> butcherbird: use 'sftp' or s'cp' for that.
<alzabar> I got a sound blaster and a onboard sound
<alzabar> I want at least one of them to work
<_Jes_> is it possible to make screenshots of opengl games?
<butcherbird> bob2, cafuego_, back to the drawingboard thx guys..
<alzabar> I got no alsamixer nothing I want to know whats going on
<felix> bob2, just for info :  I did it... :)      ; i had to edit the sudoers file to add Myusername ALL=(ALL) ALL   , so i could open Users and groups , i Created an Admin group (since it really didnt exist)       and added my username to it, then i will have to remove my username from the sudoers in a few minutes.. twas that 'simple'
<bob2> butcherbird: ftp is inherently insecure
<bob2> felix: please file a bug
<alzabar> can someone help me
<bob2> alzabar: disable the onboard one in the bios
<alzabar> I cant
<alzabar> there is no option
<felix> bob2, its hard to do file a bug a bit.... what will i say  ? i mean, i didnt use any special commands or software, it was a basic install using an official cd .. its a bug allright, but i think bugzilla needs to be more..'specific' no ?
<juliaintenn> any way to change desktop icons to text below them shows up on solid color background?
<alzabar> ok back to windows
<bob2> felix: someone needs to report it
<DonL> bob2, are you running Breezy?
<bob2> alzabar: shame you give up so easy, but googd luck
<alzabar> well its been a month
<bob2> DonL: yes
<felix> i will go, but i dont have much to say.
<alzabar> no one can give me a straight answer always pointing me somewhere else
<felix> opensource needs everyone to participate, im aware of this..
<bob2> alzabar: great attitude, too
<DonL> bob2, did you upgrade, and did you have any problems?
<_Jes_> alzabar: if you can't disable the onboard chip - why not remove the soundcard?
<bob2> DonL: yes, only that X didn't start, which was trivial to fix
<davebgimp1> Hi I have a HP Pavilion ze2315us laptop and can't for the life of me get Ubuntu to boot. It seems to complete the install, but freezes at times when loading and if it gets to the login, once I sign in, it freezes at the loading screen. Am I out of luck? Or is there something I can do?
<Varanger> how can I uninstall grub?
<bob2> alzabar: just blacklist the module for it, then
<bob2> Varanger: why?
<alzabar> I can remove it its a onboard
<DonL> bob2, help! That's my problem. I don't know how to fix it
<Varanger> bob2: actually, I'd like to install grub on sdaX and leave the boot sector with NT loader
<libervisco> Hello..
<remyforbes777> hey dave I am having the same issue
<bob2> DonL: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<remyforbes777> i have a compaq V2300
<bob2> Varanger: then use windows to reinstall the bootloader in the mbr
<remyforbes777> is your an amd 64 turion
<libervisco> I'm currently on Debian, trying it out after Ubuntu.. but it's too outdated and I'm on modem so dist-upgrading to testing isn't really the best way to go...
<_Jes_> alzabar: i meant the sound blaster and not the onboard sound
<davebgimp1> amd sempron 3000
<remyforbes777> ok
<remyforbes777> well i am having the same issue
<Varanger> bob2: then I used a rescue cd on Linux to install grub on sdaX ?
<remyforbes777> i jsut reinstalled ubuntu 64 and at login it freezes
<remyforbes777> sometime it wouldnt even get through the full install
<DonL> Thanks, bob2. I'll try that right now.
<davebgimp1> same problem although I don't think my processor is a 64
<libervisco> I think I'll better stick to Ubuntu.. but I wanted to ask something, can I install packages from breezy into hoary and then later from dapner to breezy?
<DonL> ...off I go to try...
<remyforbes777> ok
<remyforbes777> i dont know what to do
<bob2> Varanger: yes
<crimsun> libervisco, in that case you'd be better off just running breezy and dapper, respectively
<davebgimp1> it stalls while loading sometimes and when it does get to the login screen it freezes at the gnome splash
<davebgimp1> tried the Breezy preview and Hoary
<remyforbes777> yep
<remyforbes777> yep
<libervisco> crimsun, yeah.. I meant before the actual release
<remyforbes777> me also
<GTswagger> Anybody around that is good with keychain?
<remyforbes777> i can even put in my username and password
<crimsun> libervisco, there's no reason you can't run the devel branch.
<remyforbes777> then when the splash screen comes on the sound seems like its sticking and it freezes
<crimsun> GTswagger, what's the issue?
<GTswagger> I'm having a problem getting it to work;  namely ssh-agent not adding ~/.ssh/id_dsa  ("could not open a connection to your authentication agent"
<libervisco> crimsun, right.. so I just dist-upgrade to it
<davebgimp1> exactly the same thing
<remyforbes777> dang
<libervisco> modify sources.list, set breezy as default in apt.conf and off I go :)
<libervisco> right?
<crimsun> GTswagger, are you sourcing the correct keychain script from ~/.bashrc?
<davebgimp1> Can anyone give me any ideas on something I can try to fix this?
<Sin> ok
<GTswagger> crimsun -- not sure what you mean by that;  I am able to go:  ssh user@host  ... and only validate the pass on my key to login....
<Sin> i did the ppoeconf and got nothing
<GTswagger> crimsun -- I have also added the following to .bash_profile:   keychain ~/.ssh/id_da    (newline)  . ~/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh
<Sin> the sudo ppoeconf bob2 suggested about 10 mins ago that is
<ramblingturtle23> hello, I am having a problem with X after trying to upgrade to breezy now all i get is the command line anybody willing to help out
<bob2> Sin: "got nothing" is not a description of the problem
<GTswagger> crimsun -- haven't logged out or anything since changing the .bash_profile file, if that matters
<crimsun> GTswagger, typo?
<bob2> Sin: no one else can see your computer, you need to be very specific about what happens, and what is displayed
<GTswagger> crimsun -- no, what I typed is exactly what's on my system
<Sin> i did it, it said it couldnt be found
<whyameye> am I right that a modem with an ESS chipset simply will not work in Hoary?
<bob2> Sin: install the pppoeconf package
<crimsun> GTswagger, since when did you start creating id_da and id_da.pub (vs. id_dsa and id_dsa.pub, respectively)?
<GTswagger> crimsun -- I'm trying to have password-less scp via cron... and this is the only way to do that, I've been told
<GTswagger> oh - sorry -- yes, that is a typo... id_dsa
<Sin> can i do that offline? because i have yet to be able to get online with ubuntu
<GTswagger> I always typo that to... like 80%+ ... dunno why
<GTswagger> UGH
<GTswagger> *too
<bob2> Sin: if you have a cd
<GTswagger> <--- needs some coffee
<crimsun> GTswagger, and after logging out and back in?
<GTswagger> crimsun -- haven't... should I do that now
<Sin> the install cd?
<crimsun> GTswagger, yes
* crimsun needs to merge keychain
<GTswagger> crimsun -- merge?  You on Gentoo?
<Sin> the install cd?
<davebgimp1> Can someone please give me a hand with my Ubuntu install? The load at times hangs and when logging in, the system freezes ad the sound seems to skip every time.
<crimsun> GTswagger, no, I have to merge Debian changes to the keychain package into the Ubuntu ones and upload
<_Jes_> Sin: yes, the install cd
<davebgimp1> I can't seem to get Ubuntu to work at all
<GTswagger> crimsun -- woohoo... when I did ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_dsa it asked for the pass and added it
<GTswagger> crimsun++
<Sin> so i click on the cd icon on the desktop and just root around till i find it?
<abarbaccia> hey - how come when i go to play an mpg from firefox, totem gives me an error like this: Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<abarbaccia> install the appropriate plugin
<vladuz976> anybody know how i can extract email addresses out of a text file with vim?
<abarbaccia> no decoders found to handle the stream
<ksmurf> what to hear the meaning of ironic.... I jumped in to compliment everyone for getting battery indicators working in breezy and I crashed..... and lost my internal wifi card yet again.... and screen dim dumps me to a hibranate that doesn't work ....rofl...
<jrattner1> How can i use the info from xev, to link a button to a feature.  For example, my volume down button on my keyboard actually turning my volume down?
<wrabbit01> Hey everybody, I installed a bunch of audio drivers and codecs today just to get mp3 and other files working.  Now that it's all done and fine, I can't get any sound in games like Solarwolf etc.
<wrabbit01> Any easy way to fix this?
<ksmurf> But hey my battery indicator works............
<bob2> jrattner1: read what I said earlier
<_Jes_> Sin: use: sudo apt-get install pppoeconf - the cd should be used automaticaly
<ksmurf> bob2 pm me if you have time pls....
<jrattner1> bob2, the keybindings thing?
<DonL> bob2, it appears I don
<DonL> don't have  xserver-org
<ksmurf> xorg
<bob2> ksmurf: I don't do that, sorry
<bob2> jrattner1: yes; or doesn't it produce a keysym?
<crimsun> wrabbit01, are you using default Ubuntu audio settings?
<wrabbit01> As far as I know crimson.
<wrabbit01> Unless the audio drivers and codecs messed around with em
<crimsun> wrabbit01, then you'll want to stop esd before you start a game
<ksmurf> no problem..... I just wanted you to take a look at my dmesg now that my card is down again.... last night it was up
<wrabbit01> How do I start it again crimsun?
<jrattner1> bob2, i believe it does, I have it report two seperate events a keypress and keyrelease
<crimsun> wrabbit01, System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck Enable sound server startup
<dooglus> I asked "if I plug an external monitor into my laptop before I boot, it works.  If I plug it in after I boot, it doesn't.  Is there some way I can get it working without rebooting if it wasn't plugged in when I booted?"
<crimsun> wrabbit01, then start your game. After you exit your game, recheck that box that you unchecked.
<dooglus> I discovered the answer: on my laptop I press "Fn" and hit F5, then restart X.
<abarbaccia> whats the name of the w32codecs in breezy?
<DonL> bob2, can I ask what you did again? Maybe I wrote it down wrong. Was it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org?
<wrabbit01> crimsun: You're a champ.  It works. :)
<dooglus> I'd prefer not to have to restart X, but it's better than rebooting
<wrabbit01> crimsun: Thanks alot
<FR500> hello
<crimsun> wrabbit01, np
<_Jes_> dooglus: does a restart of X work? (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<all> hi
<_Jes_> oh, you where faster ...
<jrattner1> bob2, ?
<all> did u have cam,
<robert1123> hello all. Can any one tell me how to uninstall a program that u get through the apt-get command
<dooglus> _Jes_: only if I do the Fn+F5 trick first
<abarbaccia> apt-get remove <program name> robert1123
* nickrud wonders just where line between filing a bug (so the problem goes away) and updating the docs (so people can find the fix) lies
<jrattner1> apt-get remove
<jrattner1> yeh
<robert1123> thank you
<FR500> how can i identify which app has a port open? I have something on port 6667 and i dunno what it is
<FR500> listening on port 6667 i mean
<dooglus> _Jes_: otherwise, it doesn't notice that I added or removed the monitor
<dooglus> (I have it set up to go dual-head if there is an external monitor)
<_Jes_> so it works: Yeehaa! :-)
<DonL> bob2, seems like you're needed tonight. I'll try a few other things and let you know. Thanks for your help. Night
<ColonelKernel> well, I was gonna try out gentoo on the spare box - but the minimal install cd for it is borked
<robert1123> how do you upgrade a program that u get with the apt-get command?
<dooglus> _Jes_: I was posting the answer here so it's next to the question.  useful for future reference.
<_Jes_> robert1123: try this -> man apt-get
<robert1123> thanks
<remyforbes777> can someone tell me what the command is to reconfigure X
<hondje> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<remyforbes777> hondje: excellent , thanks
<hondje> No problem
<FR500> how can i identify which app has a port open? I have something listening on port 6667 and i dunno what it is
<dooglus> FR500: "netstat -ap"
<nickrud> FR500, sudo netstat -tlp
<_Jes_> 6667 is used by edonkey/xmule
<nicholaspaul> hey gurus
<nicholaspaul> does anyone know how to format a newly -installed hard drive?
<grndslm> who should I talk to about asking for a feature in Gnome??  specifically, I want an option in Gnome so that all windows stay maximized, whether it's firefox or the software updates screen, or even IM windows...
<dooglus> nickrud: the netstat man page doesn't say what -t does.  do you know?
<hondje> nicholaspaul:  mkfs
<crimsun> dooglus, tcp
<hondje> gparted can do it if you want a gui
<nicholaspaul> hondje: thanks!
<nickrud> listening on tlp, if i remembe correctly
<hondje> :)
<dooglus> crimsun: huh?
<nickrud> heh
<bob832> hi, has anyone gotten the dell 720 printer to work in ubuntu?
<crimsun> dooglus, [--tcp|-t] 
<nickrud> tcp :)
<dooglus> crimsun: it doesn't say what --tcp does, either
<FR500> nickrud: it doesnt show, but if i do an nmap localhost it says 6667 open
<crimsun> dooglus, should it? (It means show TCP connections)
<hondje> FR500: lsof | grep 6667 maybe
<dooglus> crimsun: man pages should document all the flags a program accepts, yes
<crimsun> dooglus, it's fairly self-explanatory from the usage section of the man page
<crimsun> dooglus, it's definitely documented in the man page
<nicholaspaul> hondje: do i have to make a file system too?
<nickrud> FR500, then, I'd look a bit deeper, if it was my machine
<dooglus> crimsun: is it?  I didn't see it mentioned anywhere other than in the USAGE section
<hondje> nicholaspaul: mkfs is make filesystem
<dooglus> sorry - the SYNOPSIS section
<nicholaspaul> hondje: oh...duh.. thanks :)
<crimsun> dooglus, submit a bug with a patch against the man page
<hondje> :) mkfs.ext3 makes ext3, etc, lots of short cuts to save on the switches
<FR500> dooglus: nothing
<dooglus> crimsun: what does it do?
<FR500> well, anyway i'm wiping this disc clean for breezy
<FR500> thanks ppl
<crimsun> dooglus, I explained above
<nicholaspaul> hondje: yea i was a little scared that there was no yes/no option - all of a sudden its formatted! LOL
<dooglus> crimsun: I didn't see it.  I saw you tell me it was self explanitory, but I didn't see the explanation
<alzabar> ok
<alzabar> I took all my cards out
<alzabar> now everything is working
<hondje> nicholaspaul: hehe, it's quite efficient :)
<hondje> nicholaspaul: make sure to use fdisk to make your partitions before you mount it, even if it's just one partition :)
<dooglus> ooh - i see.  "it means show TCP connections".  sorry - I missed that.
<nicholaspaul> hondje: so how about makgin a partition table? fdisk says my new drive doesnt have one.
<alzabar> grr stupid pc
<_Jes_> alzabar: congratulations. have fun and listen to good music. ;-)
<nicholaspaul> hondje: you read my mind!
<grndslm> who should I talk to about asking for a feature in Gnome?
<alzabar> yeah nothing works unless its just onboard
<spindley> you should fdisk, then mkfs, then mount
<grndslm> more specifically...how do you search for a certain room in IRC??
<B_166-ER-X> what is the command to open a .rar by terminal ?   even if i have unrar nonfree install, file roller dont want to open an archive
<Dr_Willis> unrar e (or x)
<spindley> B_166-ER-X, unrar x
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<B_166-ER-X> it says 'cannot create' 'every file name in the .rar'
<_Jes_> B_166-ER-X: man unrar
<esac> how do i copy from vim/gvim into another program
<_Jes_> B_166-ER-X: unrar e <file> , if I recall right
<nicholaspaul> spindley: i mkfs then fdisk then mount.. does that matter?
<irg> grndslm: you could try in the #ubuntu-love or #ubuntu-desktop channels
<spindley> nicholaspaul, i would fdisk the drive, create my partitions, then mkfs.ext3 (or whatever) /dev/hdX1, etc
<spindley> you can't mkfs if there's no partition to make a filesystem on..
<nicholaspaul> oh i shee...
<nicholaspaul> i have no idea!! :) thanks mate
<spindley> np
<grndslm> irg: gracias
<nicholaspaul> crap... mkfs is fast, spindley
<spindley> ext2/3 yeah it's fairly quick
<spindley> reiserfs is even faster, but reiser is crap (imo)
<fjs> What file do I edit to enable KDE to offer shutdown/reboot on the logoff menu?
<j-linux> Is there a program that comes with Ubuntu that you can use to make icons (e.g., favicon.ico for web site)?
<B_166-ER-X> what the equivalent of fileroller for KDE ??
<remyforb1s777> what is 128MB in kb
<nicholaspaul> 128 x 1024
<crimsun> 128 1024 *n
<nicholaspaul> 131072
<AngryParsley> 131072kb
<nicholaspaul> :)
<AngryParsley> damn, beaten
<nicholaspaul> hehe only just...
<remyforb1s777> got it
<remyforb1s777> thanks
<AngryParsley> if only I hadn't typed KB
<nicholaspaul> LOL
<hondje> j-linux: gimp
<sergio> hola
<sergio> hi
<hondje> buenas noches
<j-linux> hondje:  how do I do it with GIMP?  Just a 32x32 image saved with an .ico extension?
<FroG] french[> hi guys
<FroG] french[> i need a hand ...
<hondje> j-linux: I'd save it as a gif, since IE cries a lot, and rename it .ico
<FroG] french[> anybody is connected ?
<sergio> by
<Dr_Willis> hmm?
<FroG] french[> oki ...
<FroG] french[> u know adobe acrobat under windows ????
<Dr_Willis> there 454 people connected here. :P more or less.
<FroG] french[> is anything like this on gnome ?
<j-linux> hondje: ok, thanks... actually, I think it's supposed to be 16x16, no?
<sportman> hey
<sportman> im trying to back up my files
<sportman> um i have a crossover cable
<hondje> j-linux: I don't remember :)
<sportman> that is 100mb/s connection and 1 nic card on each computer that is 100mb/s
<sportman> shouldnt i get like 4 mbs
<remyforb1s777> will having incorrect fonts loaded mess up starting x
<sportman> 4 each second
<sportman> im getting 100kb/s
<sportman> :(
<procrastinationn> taco bell was good
<j-linux> hondje: I just found a tutorial -- says 16x16, and also a 32x32 for the favorites...
<calc> procrastinationn: 50 years ago? :)
<j-linux> hondje: thanks.
<spindley> FroG] french[, 'sudo apt-get install acroread'
<procrastinationn> who was helpin me install codecs
<remyforb1s777> im going to copy my xorg config file from knoppix to ubuntu 64 tomorrow
<calc> taco bell's hottest hot sauce is barely warm :\
<FroG] french[> spindley, it's juste a pdf reader acroread no ???
<remyforb1s777> see if that fixes th e dang problem
<spindley> well, it's acrobat for linux yeah
<FroG] french[> sportman, 100mbits/s ... it's not 100 mo /s !!!!!
<spindley> you want distiller or something?
<sportman> yea
<sportman> i know
<FroG] french[> you have to divide 100 mb by 8 !!!
<sportman> yea
<_Jes_> FroG] french[: use "Add Aplications" and look for "Acrobat Reader"
<sportman> but it still should be like 8-1/2mbs
<sportman> i get like 150kb/s
<FroG] french[> i don't want the reader one !!
<FroG] french[> arf
<FroG] french[> sportman,
<sportman> i know its not going to go 100 megabites everysecond, id be happy with just one
<sportman> lol
<FroG] french[> lol
<sportman> n e ideas
<sportman> its just a simple crossover either net cable
<_Jes_> FroG] french[: my pdf-files are opened with "Evince 0.4.0"
<sportman> two computers using static ip addresses
<FroG] french[> i don't want just to open pdf file
<FroG] french[> i've xpdf to do it !
<sportman> 2 feet away from each other
<sportman> lol
<sportman> but no it has to be stupid on me
<FroG] french[> i want to be able to add page to the pdf file
<FroG] french[> etC/
<FroG] french[> remove pages
<FroG] french[> changes comment
<FroG] french[> etc.
<Dr_Willis> you mean EDIT pdf files
<Dr_Willis> :P
<FroG] french[> like in adobe acrobat (not adobe acrobat READER)
<_Jes_> FroG] french[: Evince is just a reader
<FroG] french[> how silly i am ... I know it's just a reader !!
<FroG] french[> that's why i tell you it doesn't match my need
<_Jes_> FroG] french[: I think you need ghostscipt, but I'm really not into that stuff... anybody else?
<sportman> lol
<FroG] french[> sportman, for you're speed problem, it may be caused by a firewall, if you have one !
<nickrud> soliste, Dr_Willis you have some advice for editing pdf
<nickrud> 's
<fr33mind> Question: where evolution put mail account list ??  I try to restore my evolution parameter from my user account backup.  I look in .evolution, .gnome2_private and .gconf/apps
<Dr_Willis> nope.. i can honestly say ive never edited one.
<nickrud> :)
<Dr_Willis> Not sure if Openoffice can do it.
<alexcamilo> hello. Where is GCC in ubuntu?
<fr33mind> ( I mean the config file of the mail account list)
<_Jes_> alexcamilo: try -> which gcc
<nickrud> alexandros, in sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Varanger> when is Breezy going out ?
<alexcamilo> trying
<crimsun> Varanger, has your sound been fixed yet?
<HermanDE> Ok...Slightly OT:  Anybody know of a good replacement for squrrelmail?
<Varanger> crimsun: I don't know :(
<j-linux> when I first installed Ubuntu, the bootup was fast.  I added two more network devices in my settings (task bar) and now it takes a very long time to boot.  It hangs a while on "configureing network settings" or "network devices" or something similar.
<protok0l> HermanDE, ssh and mutt
<Varanger> crimsun: I sent a post to bugtrack and tiwai answered me
<alexcamilo> thankyou!
<j-linux> Everything works, but it's a slow boot.
<alexcamilo> now i can learn c!
<Varanger> I installed a brand new Debian ... and sound was working wonderfully
<HermanDE> protok0l: I like that too...  But too many people are afraid of that little blinky thing on the black screen...
<Varanger> crimsun: I am waiting to Breezy to return to Ubuntu
<nickrud> alexandros, I remember that time, enjoy :)
<alexcamilo> sockets are gonna be fun (i hope). i've always had a fondness for network programming in realbasic.
<_Jes_> time to go
<_Jes_> bye
<flankk> 'can u change my computer back to windows xp i dont like the way it is'
<flankk> 'What's missing?'
<flankk> 'i just dont like it i like windows xp'
<fr33mind> Question: where evolution put configuration file for mail account list ??  I try to restore my evolution parameter from my user account backup.  I look in .evolution, .gnome2_private and .gconf/apps
<flankk> Tried convincing this person that they can have alternatives for all the applications they used in XP, 'no i just dont like the whole set up with the way it is now'
<flankk> Ugh.. what can you do.
<Varanger> crimsun: bye
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know where to get GTK themes besides gnome look?
<nickrud> !themes
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, themes is at http://art.ubuntu.com -  http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/ - http://www.guistyles.com
<Erron> Hi I installed ubuntu , and it asked to specify a user so I made one, but what is the default root pass because I dont remember setting any
<Sonny_Wertzik> hehehehe
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<breakthestate> just use sudo
<HermanDE> flankk: People forget the learning process..  And usually forget that once you learn how to drive a VW, everything else becomes easy...
<nickrud> ah, ubotu is till there
<breakthestate> and sudo -s for a sudo shell
<Sonny_Wertzik> thx
<flankk> HermanDE, I don't get it.. they are not a 'power-user', and only use a couple applications, like IM and a soudn player.. I told them the interface can be changed to however they like..
<Amaranth> anyone using firefox 1.5 beta 1 should check out http://developer.mozilla.org/samples/raycaster/RayCaster.html
<Amaranth> it's awesome
<nickrud> I'll byte, what
<nickrud> is the canvas tag?
<weiorhwe> i give up
<Amaranth> it's a 2D drawing API that apple made for safari and is apart of the WHATWG spec
<oxez> hm, it seems I have to reboot my machine to make Xorg recognize my changes in xorg.conf file. I tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop (and xorg-common), but changes don't apply until I reboot.. ideas?
<caustictwin> thanks guys for making a linux distro that is so easy to use
<caustictwin> (that goes to all involved)
<GTswagger> crimsun -- you still around?
<weiorhwe> thank debian
<weiorhwe> #debian
<caustictwin> ok
<caustictwin> they're next
<weiorhwe> :)
<flankk> weiorhwe, you can thank by donation, or by developing, if you're poor :D
<caustictwin> in breezy badger, where do you have to go to get w32codecs?
<duken> ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is down?
<moj0rising> Does anyone know where I can find a list of organizations that have implemented samba?
<weiorhwe> caustictwin, you need multiverse in your sources.list
<moj0rising> Sorry for being a little ff topic.
<bob2> moj0rising: try #samba
<moj0rising> I am trying to get my organization to switch to it..
<moj0rising> they did not have one.
<moj0rising> tried.
<duken> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/
<nnonix> anyone here have amarok running correctly under gnome in breezy?
<Ninjew> moj0rising: Switch to samba for Windows Domain Control, or just for file serving?
<duken> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net is down?
<moj0rising> file serving.
<Erron> any ubuntu devs here?
<moj0rising> don't think it can be a PDC yet, right??
<Ninjew> moj0rising: It can, but not for Active Directory
<caustictwin> moj0rising: to which repository do I add multiverse?
<bob2> duken: so don't use it
<bob2> Erron: best to just ask your question
<moj0rising> ah. They are actually doing an AD install now :(
<nickrud> caustictwin, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html, look at the codec part, and get what you need.
<weiorhwe>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<bob2> moj0rising: www.samba.org, yes it can
<weiorhwe> is the line you need
<Amaranth> caustictwin: the package is no longer available due to legal reasons
<caustictwin> ?
<moj0rising> Actually, I think I remember reading that now, that you mention it.
<caustictwin> lame...
<Erron> just wanted to say I recieved ubuntu today a whole pack of it and gave it out at school to everyone loved it.
<Ninjew> moj0rising: Samba can be an AD client
<Amaranth> caustictwin: copyright is lame?
<caustictwin> yes
<Amaranth> without copyright even the GPL is worthless
<caustictwin> not what the framers of the constitution had in mind
<nickrud> caustictwin, look for
<bob2> caustictwin: yes it is
<weiorhwe> patents are lame at least
<moj0rising> yeah. That's what I woul like to propose -- file servers in AD, Ninjew.
<Amaranth> the framers of the constitution supported you ripping off windows DLLs without permission?
<nickrud> 'patent
<nickrud> damn
<bob2> caustictwin: w32codecs is random dlls from various companies
<weiorhwe> yes they did
<nickrud> patents in the constitution, it's there
<Ninjew> moj0rising: My College does that
<caustictwin> bob2: i am aware
<moj0rising> what college?
<moj0rising> I can mention them.
<nickrud> I'm not particulary partial to the current interpretation, but the concept is sound.
<Ninjew> moj0rising: Kenyon college, but any company that has linux fileserving will use samba if they have win32 clients, its practially a given
<weiorhwe> the patent system is worthless
<deepwoodz> hey guys im having trouble installing programs cuz i dont have a gcc compiler and im runnin this distro
<moj0rising> yeah, but I'm looking for a mass installation..
<dooglus> I think I just found a bug in sudo
<weiorhwe> unless you are a corporation
<Amaranth> dooglus: oh?
<weiorhwe> and your not
<moj0rising> where samba serves 1000+ clients
<dooglus> is there some way of reporting 'sensitive' bugs so that they end up in the 'right hands'?
<Quequeg> nickrud, where is patent in the constitution?
<bob2> deepwoodz: what are you trying to compile?
<moj0rising> windows clients, that is.
<Amaranth> weiorhwe: the patent system isn't broken, it just has problems
<bob2> dooglus: where sensitive = security?
<dooglus> bob2: yes
<weiorhwe> it's broken
<bob2> dooglus: you can mark the bug as visible to only canonical staff, which is fairly private
<fr33mind> <dooglus> I think I just found a bug in sudo <-- yes for me, sudo gives me root privileges!!!! ;)
<dooglus> bob2: ok.
<moj0rising> It'd be awesome if we had linux clients but this is one step closer to that if it were to happen.
<bob2> dooglus: I'd email the security team too, tho
<caustictwin> deepwoodz: did you install build-essential from apt-get?
<deepwoodz> well actually i didnt install anything my brother did
<Ninjew> moj0rising: Well, kenyon doesn't have THAT many simultaneous clients, but we have been using samba in various version for years with no problems... are you trying to move from windows servers to linux or from some other linux solution to samba?
<deepwoodz> so where would that be?
<dooglus> bob2: ok thanks.  i guess the first thing to do is search bugzilla and see if it's already famous :)
<deepwoodz> he didnt know too much about linux
<deepwoodz> i know a lil more but i didn install the distro
<bob2> dooglus: heh
<moj0rising> Ninjew: We actually use Netware now...
<Ninjew> moj0rising: ohohoh
<bob2> deepwoodz: there's little need to compile things in ubuntu, most htings are available pre-build
<caustictwin> well, there is a gcc compiler contained in build-essential
<bob2> er, pre-built
<caustictwin> type apt-get install build-essential in a terminal
<moj0rising> we have a domain currently being migrated from NT4 to w2k3 w/ AD...
<deepwoodz> ok thanx
<Ninjew> moj0rising: I always forget about netware :)
<moj0rising> they are seriously considering moving the fileservers to MS.
<Ninjew> moj0rising: Try posting to the samba mailing lists, you may get more responses than the irc channel
<nnonix> netwho?
<Amaranth> netware *shudder*
<bob2> caustictwin: is your nick fro the afx pseudonym?
<deepwoodz> thanx imma try that
<moj0rising> haha ,many people do, Ninjew
<Amaranth> my college runs netware, it scares me
<moj0rising> Ninjew: good idea.
<caustictwin> bob2: a conglomeration of Caustic Window and Aphex Twin yes
<moj0rising> I'll do that for sure. I might get a lot of replies too.
<caustictwin> a friend of mine and I made music under the name
<bob2> hah
<weiorhwe> i need a hangover cure
<bob2> weiorhwe: water + sleep + bacon
<Amaranth> oops, bed time
<caustictwin> that was a long long time though
<weiorhwe> bacon!
<weiorhwe> sounds good.. will do.
<nnonix> weiorhwe: more booze
<nickrud> Quequeg, it's not?! I've kinda live'd my life as if it was
<weiorhwe> i drank it all
<bob2> weiorhwe: powerade/gatorade seem to help rehydration, too
<moj0rising> I have another question: does anyone know a simple way to install nvidia drivers on breezy?
<weiorhwe> modprobe nvidia
<weiorhwe> works for me
<bob2> moj0rising: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ninjew> moj0rising: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Quequeg> nickrud:  http://www.usconstitution.net/const.html.  ;)
<moj0rising> I guess my card is not supported by the standard methods.
<Ninjew> moj0rising: what card?
<moj0rising> I tried that, one...
<weiorhwe> you need to edit xorg.conf
<moj0rising> mx200.
<nnonix> anyone here have amarok running correctly under gnome in breezy? --- anyone, anyone??
<bob2> moj0rising: yay for nvidia
<bob2> moj0rising: old geforces aren't supported anymote
<moj0rising> haha.
<moj0rising> really?
<nickrud> I'd already searched another site; I will have to think again, no thanks to you :)
<Ninjew> moj0rising: There is a legacy package I believe
<bob2> moj0rising: you need the -legacy package
<moj0rising> There weres ome instructions posted to ubuntuforums...
<Ninjew> moj0rising: check nvidia's site for the linux driver release notes to see actual support
<moj0rising> ..but they weren't working for me.
<tzapachuau> hello
<bonee> can i still get w32codecs with apt-get
<nickrud> god, I hate when I have to think.
<bob2> bonee: no, it was never in ubuntu
<tzapachuau> ci tried installing xmms
<moj0rising> bob2: is there a legacy package in apt repositories?
<tzapachuau> but i got too may dependencides eoor
<tzapachuau> error
<bonee> its was when i add the extra repositories on ubuntuguide
<bonee> that was back then
<tzapachuau>  xmms: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.5-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<tzapachuau>         Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<tzapachuau>         Depends: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) but it is not going to be installed
<bob2> moj0rising: yeah, linux-restricted-modules-something-legacy
<tzapachuau> and when i try to install the dependencies
<bob2> tzapachuau: please don't paste things in here
<weiorhwe> tzapachuau, apt-get -f install
<moj0rising> I know you can't use the most current drivers.
<bob2> tzapachuau: also, xmms is in ubuntu
<MadpilotPPC> bonee, it's not strictly speaking in the Ubuntu repos, but see RestrictedFormats on the wiki for a fix
<bob2> tzapachuau: don't try to use Debian .debs on ubuntu
<tzapachuau> ok
<MadpilotPPC> !tell bonee about restricted
<bonee> can i get the site
<moj0rising> ahha! I'll check that, bob2. Thanks!
<tzapachuau> what ablut the libc6
<tzapachuau> *about
<tzapachuau> when i try to install it
<tzapachuau> i'm getting dependencied error for other files
<bob2> tzapachuau: that's because you went and downloaded a .deb from some random other site
<tzapachuau> and then it goes on like this
<bob2> tzapachuau: why don't you tell us where you got it from?
<deepwoodz> ok when i tried to get the build essentials here wut it said
<deepwoodz>   apt-get install build-essential
<deepwoodz> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<deepwoodz> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<tzapachuau> xmms.org
<bob2> tzapachuau: so, don't do that
<tzapachuau> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/xmms.html
<tzapachuau> ok
<bob2> tzapachuau: it's in ubuntu, just install it withsynaptic
<weiorhwe> try typing xmms
<bob2> tzapachuau: rich, which is totally wrong.  packages from debian will not work on ubuntu
<bob2> deepwoodz: don't paste in here
<tzapachuau> xmms: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deepwoodz> o sorry
<MadpilotPPC> !paste
<bob2> deepwoodz: also, that error explains the problem; run apt-get with sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<deepwoodz> that wut it said tho, when i did wut he told me to do
<bob2> deepwoodz: and please use english in here, not AIMish
<deepwoodz> ok
<deepwoodz> lol @ aimish
<bob2> tzapachuau: you installed it wrong
<tzapachuau> okay
<bob2> yes, that's an example of what I mean
<bob2> tzapachuau: install the ubuntu package
<MadpilotPPC> I thought it was AIMglish? ;)
<bob2> tzapachuau: sudo apt-get install xmms
<tzapachuau> i'll try to do it with apt-get
<tzapachuau> pasting the output
<tzapachuau> in pastebin
<nnonix> exit
<bob2> thank you
<tzapachuau> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2627
<McScruff> lo
<tzapachuau> should i remove again
<bob2> tzapachuau: sudo dpkg -P xmms ; sudo apt-get install xmms
<Bergcube> Good morning, Ubuntuers. Is there som (relatively) straight-forward way to get synaptic to restore / regenerate the original / default sources list? Yeah, I know I can edit it manually, and will if I have to. I simply wonder if there isn't an easier way for the lazy among us.
<bob2> tzapachuau: yes, it has to be removed first
<NsOmNiAc> can anyone help me with sharing printers under Ubuntu.. I have them installed locally but wanting to share them to other users inside the network
<tzapachuau> ok
<bob2> Bergcube: apt-setup
<bob2> Bergcube: backing up config files before modifying them is a good habit to get into, tho
<tzapachuau> so it basically means that when we install with apy-get
<McScruff> i want to blacklist my pda, how do i do this :S
<tzapachuau> then it will install all the libraries too
<bob2> tzapachuau: yes
<bob2> McScruff: how do you mean?
<bob2> the module?
<Bergcube> bob2~ Thank you. And, yes I agree. When I added respositories I didn't imagine I would wish to remove them. Still, it was kinda lame. Will apt-setup do /only/ that?
<flux_> How do i install UBUNTU?
<tzapachuau> is there any site from where i can see all the softwares which i can install with apt-get
<flux_> Sorru..
<bob2> flux_: download cd. burn it. boot it.
<flux_> How do i install WINE
<bob2> Bergcube: it will regenerate the default.
<bob2> Bergcube: I tend to just add things at the bottom so it's easy to see what's new
<McScruff> bob2: i want to use it in vmware, but ubuntu takes control, i want to stop this
<bob2> tzapachuau: it's 15 000 or so packages
<tzapachuau> i wanted to install http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html too
<McScruff> bob2: its a usb device
<crimsun> tzapachuau, vlc, too, is in universe
<weiorhwe> tzapachuau, apt-get install vlc
<tzapachuau> so basically i'll just try asp-get install <the packedge name>
<weiorhwe> it's all their mang
<Bergcube> bob2~ When it regenerates the default, does it just touch the sources file. Or will it also disappear installed packages from un-default locations?
<tzapachuau> and see if its there
<weiorhwe> dont
<weiorhwe> forget sudo before apt-get
<bob2> Bergcube: no tool would do something as dangerous as that
<weiorhwe> apt-cache search whatever
<tzapachuau> ok
<weiorhwe> for searching
<bob2> tzapachuau: apt-cache search whatever
<fr33mind> Question: where evolution put configuration file for mail account list ??  I try to restore my evolution parameter from my user account backup.  I look in .evolution, .gnome2_private and .gconf/apps
<Bergcube> bob2~ Then you have given me all the help I need for now!  Brilliant, thanks a lot!
<weiorhwe> have you tried ~/Mail ?
<Bigbeaver> Anyone fermilar with DRU stuff for X? I'm running GLXINFO in verbose mode and get the following error.  dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r128_dri.so failed.  So it can't seem to find this file. Any idea how I can get it?
<Bigbeaver> DRU=DRI
<tzapachuau> doesnt xmms support mp3?
<McScruff> it does
<tzapachuau> any good mp3 player around
<McScruff> i like amarok
<weiorhwe> tzapachuau, you need the universe repositories
<weiorhwe> amarok is excellent..
<tzapachuau> okay
<bob2> Bergcube: perhaps I misinterpreted you; it will remove them from the available package list, so if you remove a package from a non-default source, apt won't be able to reinstall it
<bob2> tzapachuau: yes, xmms does
<flux_> Where can i start Wine?
<weiorhwe> Bigbeaver, you need to install the ATI xorg package
<robert1123> is there a way to see what programs are available in diffrent repositories
<weiorhwe> xserver-xorg*
<tzapachuau> i tried to play mp3 with my xmms and then now it hangs
<tzapachuau> lol
<bob2> robert1123: yes
<bob2> robert1123: but why? each ubuntu repository has > 1000 packages
<bob2> robert1123: universe has > 10 000
<Bergcube> bob2~ Yes, of course.  That is given.  But the already installed non-default thingamajong (for example the win32 codecs) won't be thrown out without me actively wanting to do so.  I take it?
<bob2> tzapachuau: you need to configure it to use esound for output
<tzapachuau> ok
<flux_> Where do i find Repesitories?
<weiorhwe> tzapachuau, look in preferences -> Output
<MadpilotPPC> !tell flux_ about repositories
<bob2> Bergcube: right
<tzapachuau> it hangs now
<tzapachuau> should i just kill -9 it
<weiorhwe> yes
<bob2> no
<robert1123> bob2: well I am installing webmin but it is not the updated one and I want to get the updated one
<weiorhwe> it's frozen
<bob2> robert1123: ouch
<robert1123> flux: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bergcube> bob2~ Then you understood me right; I understood you right as well.  And I am happy!
<robert1123> bob2: yea
<bob2> Bergcube: heh
<weiorhwe> i love s0ciopath
<McScruff> i cant find a  tutorial of how to add this usb device to my blacklist
<Ninjew> Does anyone know any better id3 taggers than easytag?
<robert1123> does any one know the repository for webmin
<crimsun> something that uses taglib, Ninjew
<weiorhwe> is it OSS?
<weiorhwe> robert1123, chances are it's in universe
<bob2> weiorhwe: robert1123 misphrased hsi question; he wants a more recent version than is in ubuntu
<weiorhwe> oh
<robert1123> weiorhwe: yes a more recent version.
<weiorhwe> dunno then
<robert1123> thanks though
<din> gn
<weiorhwe> ;)
<weiorhwe> sweet dreams
<bob2> robert1123: just get the tarball, I guess
<bob2> any plan involving webmin is kinda doomed, anyway
<robert1123> bob2: why do u think that
<weiorhwe> "A web-based interface for system administration for Unix. Setup user accounts,
<weiorhwe> DNS, file sharing and the program is freeware."
<weiorhwe> what do you need that for?
<weiorhwe> there used to be something on redhat like that
<bob2> linuxconf
<bob2> robert1123: I don't trust it to edit config files
<weiorhwe> maybe that'd work, robert1123
<robert1123> oh
<robert1123> weiorhwe: linuxconf?
<weiorhwe> yeah
<bob2> noooooooooo
<robert1123> bob2?
<weiorhwe> lol
<robert1123> bob2: no?
<weiorhwe> i guess not
<robert1123> yea i guess
<bob2> linuxconf has an even worse reputation than webmin
<weiorhwe> never found much use for it, personally
<robert1123> bob2: is there something that you would recommend?
<bob2> I'd recommend just editing the files yourself
<bob2> failing that, webmin, I guess
<Dr_Willis> linuxconf - gee - aint herd about that in ages..
<Ninjew> god linuxconf
<Ninjew> its so bad
<Dr_Willis> i 'hear' people rant about webmin.. but havent really seen any real issues myself withit.. or any web sites actually discuss the program.
<Ninjew> There is no substitute to configuring things yourself, imho
<Dr_Willis> i use it on my single user box at times.
<robert1123> bob2: well edited the files myself is the ideal but I dont have the time to learn all the time
<Dr_Willis> or my little home lan.
<robert1123> I need something quick sometimes
<weiorhwe> configuring your system is quick once you have done it a few hundred times
<heatxsink> weiorhwe:  yes
<weiorhwe> :D
<weiorhwe> i just installed ubuntu today in fact
<robert1123> lol! that's the point I dont have time for a few hundred times at the moment
<heatxsink> weiorhwe:  good good...
<heatxsink> weiorhwe:  come to this side, it's much nicer
<weiorhwe> well, i've installed it a bunch of times
<weiorhwe> lol
<heatxsink> are there any ubuntu user groups in the bay area?
<B_166-ER-X> it took like a month before my ubuntu was 'just right' then i installed breezy and all crashed...had to reinstall ;)
<weiorhwe> i switch around
<heatxsink> hehe
<heatxsink> that's what happened to me too
<heatxsink> hoary..ooh nice, ahh everything configured....then ooh breezy....bAAAM
<heatxsink> everything gone
<B_166-ER-X> he..
<heatxsink> but I did switch machines
<Bigbeaver> Anyone fermilar with DRI stuff for X? I'm running GLXINFO in verbose mode and get the following error.  dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r128_dri.so failed.  Can't seem to find the file but if I do a locate I find the r128_dri.so in /usr/lib/dri/r128_dri.so. Not sure if this is that r128 that is supposed to be with X.  I have xserver-xorg-driver-ati installed.
<heatxsink> so in theory i bet everything would've been just fine
<weiorhwe> yeah.. i won't be switching to breezy on the family machine until it's been out for a few months
<B_166-ER-X> man... 'evrything gone?'     at the login screen i had a message saying that my /home didnt exist
<weiorhwe> same thing happened to me
<heatxsink> Bigbeaver:  shouldn't that be fglrx instead of ATI?
<heatxsink> weiorhwe:  i found that LIRC, and some madwifi drivers don't work
<heatxsink> cause the kernel is 2.6.12
<weiorhwe> wifi seems to be a big pain
<weiorhwe> not sure i'll be switching
<heatxsink> weiorhwe:  it's not that bad if you do your homework
<heatxsink> hehe
<weiorhwe> one day maybe
<heatxsink> oh man I wouldn't have it anyother way
<heatxsink> hehe
<B_166-ER-X> at least, wait until your system is perfectly tweaked before trying to install something new that might scramble things totally up
<weiorhwe> i still haven't gone to 100mbps ethernet
<weiorhwe> get yourself a hard drive imager
<weiorhwe> then you can mess things up all you want
<B_166-ER-X> that reminds me, i have to file a bug repport
<weiorhwe> of course it runs netbsd!
<flux_> MadPilotPPC, how do i install WINE?
<weiorhwe> apt-get install wine
<flux_> thats all?
<weiorhwe> sudo apt-get install wine
<MadpilotPPC> flux_, never done it myself - it is in the repos, though, like weiorhwe said...
<weiorhwe> install the suggested packages as well
<flux_> MadpilotPPC
<flux_> Sorry
<flux_> root@xp1700:/home/flux# apt-get install wine
<flux_> Reading package lists... Done
<flux_> Building dependency tree... Done
<flux_> wine is already the newest version.
<flux_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<bob2> flux_: do not paste in here
<flux_> ok..
<bob2> flux_: and you already have wine, so just run it now
<Dr_Willis> and this tells us? :P
<flux_> Where do i run it?
<tristanmike> What is the command to see my partitions please?
<bob2> flux_: wine program.exe
<Dr_Willis> 'use the shell luke'
<bob2> tristanmike: there isn't one
<weiorhwe> why are you root
<bob2> tristanmike: aside from looking through dmsg
<bob2> tristanmike: or fdisk -l /dev/hdwhatever
<weiorhwe> don't run wine as root, it'll crash
<Dr_Willis> 'fdisk -l' should show the drives on the system
<flux_> where do i find WIne?
<tristanmike> bob2, oh, really, wow, thanx
<Dr_Willis> flux_,  open up a shell, type 'wine'
<bob2> flux_: 15:39:57           bob2 | flux_: wine program.exe
<bob2> flux_: that's hwo you run it frome a terminal
<vik> got a strange sound-card problem: it plays at half speed. It's a VIA686 onboard chip (ac97 codec). I'm using alsa
<bob2> tristanmike: actually, I'm wrong, sorry; what Dr_Willis said
<flux_> bob2, bash: wine-program.exe: command not found
<tristanmike> bob2, Dr_Willis, thanx
<bob2> flux_: that's not what I said
<flux_> oh..
<flux_> Sorry... Im norwegian... NOt so good in english...
<Jhonny> Hi, plz, how can i reinstall windows xp in dual boot (sorry i need windows for using Flash 7), without loosing my ubuntu instalation?
<tristanmike> Dr_Willis, when I "fdisk -l" nothing happens, I just go back to the command prompt
<weiorhwe> tristanmike, sudo
<MadpilotPPC> cool to see that this is running now: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<tristanmike> weiorhwe, thanx, shoulda known
<flux_> What is an shell?
<weiorhwe> program to type commands in
<MadpilotPPC> flux_, a terminal
<flux_> CAn i paste what i got?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell flux_ about paste
<graham> anyone here running ubuntu on a mac with dual-g5s
<cafuego_> graham: Yes, nalioth.
<paulproteus|lapt> graham: 'Fraid I'm not.  Wimpy iBook G4. ;)
<cafuego_> graham: he may not be awake, though.
<brainbox> any tips on aterm cut/paste to mozilla?
<graham> well if there isn't any immediate : "Oh you dont want to do that" i think i'll have to give it a try
<weiorhwe> brainbox, should work fine
<graham> works great on my AMD
<brainbox> weiorhwe: got problem pasting from aterm to mozilla..
<brainbox> weiorhwe: same like xterm.
<cafuego_> graham: Go with breezy (2.6.12 kernel) and it should be fine.
<weiorhwe> using the default install?
<brainbox> weiorhwe: yup.
<cafuego_> And the ppc64 kernel (I believe the boot option is power4-smp)
<graham> cafuego_: Thanks
<brainbox> weiorhwe: can you share ur .Xdefaults?
<weiorhwe> brainbox, i suppose.. what for?
<flux_> I still not understand how to start wine..
<flux_> mhm
<flux_> hmm
<weiorhwe> brainbox, try it via the menus too
<weiorhwe> right click, etc
<weiorhwe> flux_, it needs to be configured first
<brainbox> weiorhwe: are you using aterm?
<weiorhwe> no
<weiorhwe> flux_, apt-get install winesetuptk
<Dr_Willis> i normally start wine with a command like.....
<flux_> Where do i find a shell?
<snausages> hi all, how can i install cursor themes?
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/windows/dir/sol.exe
<brainbox> weiorhwe: what terminal are you using?
<weiorhwe> rxvt
<brainbox> you don't have problem copy/paste from rxvt to others apps?
<weiorhwe> no problem
<weiorhwe> i don't have that problem on another computer using Konsole
<mpool> hi, any ideas on how to make Breezy disable ipv6 AAAA lookups?
<weiorhwe> and another using xterm
<brainbox> damn.. can't figure this out. i found that xterm has this kind of problem http://www.davidsimmons.com/soft/xtermhacks/
<Oetzi> mpool: why do you want to disable?
<weiorhwe> mpool, what do you mean?
<mpool> because my nameserver ignores the queries, so DNS is very slow
<flux_> CAn someone please help me? I are going to have a LAN, and i need to have a teamspeak, FlightSimulator server!
<cafuego_> mpool: firefox?
<mpool> weiorhwe: i mean that Breezy's dns resolver sends AAAA queries for IPv6 addresses, but most servers don't respond
<mpool> cafuego_: i know about the firefox setting, but it's affecting other things too
<mpool> such as apt and ssh
<mpool> and since 99.9% of users don't need ipv6 it seems like a bad default
<MadpilotPPC> flux_, if you're still looking for a shell, Application menu --> System Tools --> Terminal
<weiorhwe> hmm, dunno
<bob2> mpool: there's a number of bugs open about it; preventing the ipv6 module from loading was the "best" solution, iirc
<mpool> hi bob2
<weiorhwe> set it caching only or something
<caustictwin> I installed mplayer-386 and got the dlls from the mplayer website however I do not know where to install the codecs to
<cafuego_> mpool: Odd though, mine just defaults to ipv4 and is as fast as when ipv6 isn't loaded.
<mpool> bob2: actually i don't have the module loaded and it's still doing the queries
<mpool> none of my interfaces have ipv6 addresses
<flux_> weiorhwe, what should i do now?
<mpool> cafuego_: well, maybe your nameserver handles them OK?
<mpool> cafuego_: does tcpdump show it sending AAAA queries?
<weiorhwe> flux_, you want to run a flightsimulator server?
<flux_> Yes, and teamspeak;)
<cafuego_> mpool: Hold on
<Jhonny> Hi, plz, how can i reinstall windows xp in dual boot (sorry i need windows for using Flash 7), without loosing my ubuntu instalation?
<flux_> I need to go in a minute
<weiorhwe> i think you would have to refer to the teamspeak website
<flux_> yes..
<mpool> Jhonny: use resize2fs to shrink your linux partition to make space (google for it)
<mpool> then make a new partition for xp and install into that
<flux_> but to use ATC Radar Screnn i have to use wine.
<weiorhwe> ok, well.. it's not in the repositories
<cafuego_> mpool: Nope.
<weiorhwe> flux_, winesetuptk
<weiorhwe> that work for you?
<mpool> cafuego_: and you didn't change anything from the defaults?
<mpool> wierd
<flux_> Shall i write that in terminal?
<weiorhwe> flux_, wine will not run most games
<paulproteus|lapt> cafuego_: It's a matter of broken DNS servers or not.
<Oetzi> Jhonny: or use an virtual Machine solution
<cafuego_> mpool: No, I get an A+ and then a CNAME.
<Kumakun> Hahaha! I'm connected through Ubuntu!
<paulproteus|lapt> cafuego_: Broken DNS servers make it slow for users.
<paulproteus|lapt> Kumakun: Congrats. :)
<weiorhwe> flux_, yes
<flux_> no, but ATC Radar Screen i think goo
<Kumakun> I'm having a little trouble with the backports...
<flux_> flux@xp1700:~$ winesetuptk
<flux_> bash: winesetuptk: command not found
<weiorhwe> flux_, sudo apt-get install winesetuptk
<cafuego_> paulproteus|lapt: Huzzah, my dns server isn't broken!
<weiorhwe> type that
<Jhonny> Using Virtual machine slows down the flash, i work with flash professionally
<weiorhwe> flash should die
<paulproteus|lapt> cafuego_: Indeedy. :)
<flux_> apt-get install winesetuptk
<Jhonny> what about grub, how to recover it?
<Oetzi> 07:59 < Jhonny> Using Virtual machine slows down the flash, i work with flash professionally so you are a poor boy
<flux_> winesetuptk is already the newest version.
<flux_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<weiorhwe> try typing winesetuptk in the shell now flux_
<flux_> is shell Terminal?
<weiorhwe> yes
* cafuego_ drums its fingers
<flux_> bash: winesetuptk: command not found
<weiorhwe> lol
<cafuego_> sudo winesetuptk
<weiorhwe> thank you
<mpool> cafuego_: that's strange that yours only sends A+
<mpool> i just installed this
<weiorhwe> flux_, try that
<mpool> maybe there are some updates that fix it
<cafuego_> mpool: breezy, amd64
<cafuego_> mpool: Note, the A+ is 'host' querying the dns server; not my dns server querying another dns server.
<paulproteus|lapt> cafuego_: The problem is that libc and host don't always do the same thing for DNS resolution.
<paulproteus|lapt> You want to call gethostbyname() with some packet tracing.
<mpool> ah
<mpool> right, 'host' is different from how other apps do it
<mpool> can you try with say telnet?
<flux_> Done
<flux_> Where do i start WINE now?
<weiorhwe> in the shell, wine program.exe
<cafuego_> Yep there we go, AAA -> A-> Response.
<flux_> flux@xp1700:~$ wine program.exe
<flux_> bash: wine: command not found
<mpool> ah so it's not just me
<weiorhwe> program.exe is an example
<cafuego_> .2 seconds
<weiorhwe> flux_, type which wine
<weiorhwe> flux_, WINE is not windows
<coobra> o/
<ubuntu_k> ?
<coobra> ? :P
<ubuntu_k> hehe
<ubuntu_k> this is my first time using IRC
<B_166-ER-X> vi why_use_windows..........document empty;
<ubuntu_k> on first time istalled ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> ubuntu_k,  ok.. :)
<B_166-ER-X> have any problem or ?
<ubuntu_k> I need help
<ubuntu_k> I dont know how to install it with windows
<B_166-ER-X> ? what do you mean ??
<ubuntu_k> eh. ..
<aftertaf> morning all :)
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with using -r disk: options with rdesktop?
<ubuntu_k> I mean that I want to have optional to start windows or ubuntu when I start computer
<ubuntu_k> b-166?
<ubuntu_k> could you help me?
<B_166-ER-X> uh
<B_166-ER-X> well you use GRUB to do this, but you should have partitionned your HD at the install of ubuntu , did you ?
<ubuntu_k> how to partition the disk?
<ubuntu_k> how many partitions should I make?
<B_166-ER-X> i dont know how to partition after installation, but somebody might.
<B_166-ER-X> and you should need one for ubuntu and one for windows ...
<B_166-ER-X> i have windows here too, but on another HD , so no need to partition
<aftertaf> gparted is a gui for partitioning...
<B_166-ER-X> much simpler if you ask me.
<aftertaf> grub is a boot loader, you choose what you want to load with it.
<ubuntu_k> what is gparted?
<McScruff> has anyone managed to compile mythTV?
<sri> anybody gotten gnome-bluetooth-manager working on breezy?
* sri thinks it's broken.
<sri> it's supposed to giveyou feedback whenyou hit the scan menu item
<fr33mind> Question: where evolution put configuration file for mail account list ??  I try to restore my evolution parameter from my user account backup.  I look in .evolution, .gnome2_private and .gconf/apps
<sri> but on console it talks about various assertions failing like GTK_IS_LABEL
<Kumakun> What exactly do I have to do to start updating my os towards breezy?
<sri> which clearly indicates that it's failing to put up a gui.
<aftertaf> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aftertaf> Kumakun:  ^^^^^
<Kumakun> Thanks. ^_^
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> sri:  if really broken, file a bug report....
<sri> yeah I think I will
<sri> there are other things that are broken
<sri> gnome-phone-manager won't accept any pin I've defined :/
<caustictwin> how does one play .pls files in breezy badger?
<ubuntu_k> leave
<vladuz976> anybody here using mutt with pop3 and knows a good guide that i could consult?
<B_166-ER-X> 'thou who play with root, shall eventually kill the tree'
<aftertaf_> hi honey i'm home :)
<Dr_Willis> sri,  i had to set the pin in /etc/bluetooth/pin (i think) and restart the services.. but this was with the kde tools..
<weiorhwe> vladuz976, the mutt help file is useful
<weiorhwe> (really)
<sri> Dr_Willis: yeah, I've odne all that it's something to do with bluez-pin or bluepin, neither of them work. ?/
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking bluez-pin called bluepin
<Dr_Willis> it wasent working.. then it worked. :P for me .  lol
<Dr_Willis> i changed the pin from the default.
<McScruff> please help me compile mythTV on breezy badger
<Dr_Willis> and restarted.. BUT even then. there were some issues.
<McScruff> i get this
<McScruff> http://pastebin.ca/24166
<Dr_Willis> McScruff,  why not just apt-get the binaries?
<McScruff> i need to add a patch
<robitaille> vladuz976, there is a small section on mutt and pop on that site: http://www.linuxnovice.org/main_software.php3?VIEW=VIEW&t_id=146
<sri> Dr_Willis: yeah, I should try changing from the default but I doubt it will help :/
<Dr_Willis> sri,  i THINK it may see you have the default still set - and  not like it...
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: Now type 'make.
<paulproteus|lapt> '
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: $ make
<McScruff> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Dr_Willis> i tried the pin in the default file (1234) and it didnt work till i changed/.restarted.
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: Do this:
<paulproteus|lapt> sudo apt-get build-dep mythtv
<vladuz976> robitaille: already saw that. didn't work for me. kept getting errors. plus it doesn't use fetchmail the guide only shows how to have mutt directly use pop
<paulproteus|lapt> That should bring in everything you need.
<paulproteus|lapt> "build-dep" installs only the build dependencies, not the package itself.
<McScruff> E: Unable to find a source package for mythtv
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: Have you enabled the "universe" respository?
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: Do you know how to?
<McScruff> i know how to
<paulproteus|lapt> McScruff: If you don't understand something I say, ask.  I won't know you don't understand unless you say you don't know what I mean.
<robitaille> vladuz976,  you use fetchmail?  Then you don't need to use pop in mutt since your mail will be in a local folder
<paulproteus|lapt> Okay. :)
<GNULinuxer> is it ok to upgrade to breezy now?
<paulproteus|lapt> fetchmail++
<vladuz976> robitaille: i guess then i need a guide on fetchmail
<paulproteus|lapt> GNULinuxer: I'm running Breezy, and it's "fairly safe".
<robitaille> GNULinuxer,  breezy works fine for me
<Kumakun> Upgrading now. Hopefully this doesn't hose my install.
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: If you don't mind breakage, sure.
<GNULinuxer> paulproteus|lapt: how safe is ``fairly safe'' ?
<mpool> bob2: do you know a link for those ipv6/dns bugs?
<paulproteus|lapt> GNULinuxer: If you're *NIX-aware enough to be using ``'', you'll be fine. ;)
<GNULinuxer> cafuego_: breakage ? no i don't want breakage
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: Let me put it this way: There were 2 X releases over the past 24 hours.
<paulproteus|lapt> GNULinuxer: Seriously, I've had no problems yet, but I dist-upgrade daily to make sure I have the freshest packages.
<paulproteus|lapt> Which does often include X. :)
<GNULinuxer> paulproteus|lapt: i am *NIX aware ... but i hate breakage
<cafuego_> GNULinuxer: If you don't want breakage, wait until 2 weeks after breezy is released, then update.
<grndslm> anybody here ever messed with the matchbox wm??
<weiorhwe> is there a general channel on freenode?
<GNULinuxer> cafuego_: yep, that's what I will do
<paulproteus|lapt> weiorhwe: "General", like random chat?
<weiorhwe> basically
<cafuego_> 'less /dev/urandom'
<deFrysk> weiorhwe, #freenode ?
<cafuego_> lots of random chat.
<MadpilotPPC> weiorhwe, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic...
<tristanmike> !tell tristanmike about repositories
<paulproteus|lapt> weiorhwe: Try /list in your IRC client.
<weiorhwe> thanks
<hans> help me with xchat
<cafuego_> why?
<BlueEagle> hans: What is the problem with xchat?
<cafuego_> BlueEagle: in one word: 'xchat". ;-)
<hans> it is rolling so fast
<BlueEagle> cafuego_: Thankyou for that useful piece of input.
<deFrysk> hans, we'll stop typing ;p
* cafuego_ bows. Grad to be of service!
<GNULinuxer> cafuego_: what's the diff. between random & urandom ?
<[Spooky] > Anyone have any idea of how to installa the Java package when the ubuntuguide dosent work ? (i tried to download it from www.java.com and install and it didnt work)
<cafuego_> One crahses your irc client, the other doesn't?
<hans> it was recommended for leaning ubuntu
<BlueEagle> hans: "rolling"? Are you trying to diable joins, parts, quits and nick displaid?
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , first: never use ubuntuguide again
<hans> dont know anything give a hint for self study xchat
<dooglus> is anyone seeing strange behaviour from alt-tab in breezy?
<dooglus> it's not drawing window borders for me any more
<none_-> man random
<dooglus> since yesterday's update
<none_-> kind of interesting, actually
<BlueEagle> hans: google? xchat.org?
<cafuego_> dooglus: I get a 1-pixel shaded border
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , in short : for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<cafuego_> dooglus: Like the gksu password dialog does too, now.
<dooglus> cafuego_: cafuego_ I'm talking about around the window you're about to switch to, not the icons in the middle of the screen.  you too?
<paulproteus|lapt> deFrysk: You missed 'fakeroot'.
<[Spooky] > deFrysk: ok let me try...
<ak37> I think there is BlackDown java in the repos
<hans> how do I talk to blueeagle and no one else
<ak37> I have it installed and working
<none_-> hans, /query blueeagle
<cafuego_> dooglus: No, that behaves normally.
<none_-> or /msg blueeagle
<dooglus> cafuego_: what's normal?
<cafuego_> dooglus: the windows border being drawn?
<cafuego_> s/s//
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , also install fakeroot
<dooglus> cafuego_: oh.  wonder what I've done wrong then.  I see the border drawn for 1 frame, then it gets undrawn.  it just flickers into existance for 1/50th of a second
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , and do fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] 
<Myrtti> hm
<deFrysk> and use sudo when dpkg -i
<cafuego_> dooglus: Oh, the highlight around the actual window border, yes. That flashes in&out of exsitence.
<dooglus> cafuego_: it shouldn't, should it?
* cafuego_ has no idea, doesn't alt-tab
<bonee> in #fluxbox
<bonee> i'm back
<dooglus> I had a similar problem last week where the whole window I was switching to went black when I alt-tabbed to it - but that turned out to be I was missing a module in my xorg.conf.
<IceDC571> what day is breezy supposed to be final?
<ak37> 13th of Oct
<[Spooky] > deFrysk: yes! it worked, thanks :) btw that *.deb is good for any user to use ?
<IceDC571> thanks
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , in ubuntu yes, if you wish to run azureus with it you have to put java in your path in .bashrc
<[Spooky] > deFrysk: ok
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , and again , use the wiki , not ubuntuguide please , its a bad/poor resource
<dhonn> #ubuntu-dev
<dhonn> ls
<[Spooky] > deFrysk: ok, well the wiki is "hard to find" i think... maybe its a habbit ?
<Kumakun> When did that change? I thought ubuntuguide used to be the endall be all?
<deFrysk> [Spooky] , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is your ubuntu bible
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<Myrtti> Kumakun: when people realized that it's not that informative and explains nothing, it helps no one understand the system they're using and thus adds the risk of user borking his/her system
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Ashen> yo
<darklogic> hey everyone
<grndslm> anybody have any experience with devil's pie??
<Nano|9000> hi Darklogic
<Ashen> has anyone got a working nvidia-settings in breezy?
<Myrtti> grndslm: I tried to use it, but no luck
<Ashen> installed from the repos
<darklogic> how can i add a module to the kernel permanently (as opposed to modprobe'ing it every time i reboot)?
<Myrtti> grndslm: that was long time ago, might work now
<McScruff> does anyone know where ican get liblame-dev?
<grndslm> myrtti, apparently the 0.13 version has changed quite a bit
<Myrtti> grndslm: could be
<Ashen> darklogic: you could always put the modprobe command in rc.d
<robitaille> McScruff,   it's in the Ubuntu multiverse repository   http://packages.ubuntu.com/liblame-dev
<McScruff> ty
<Ashen> darklogic: or any other script that runs at startup
<Erron> anyone know where to get libjpeg-devel source
<darklogic> Ashen, but is that the best way?
<Ashen> darklogic: probably not...
<darklogic> ;)
<ak37> darklogic: I think there is an rc.modules file
<Ashen> darklogic: but I dont see why it would be a "bad" way :)
<ak37> let me check it out first
<cafuego_> Erron: apt-cache search libjpeg
<Erron> cafuego I need the source I only find rpms
<Erron> I need the devel source
<ak37> darklogic: type the module name at /etc/modules
<cafuego_> Erron: add a deb-src line in your sources.list, then 'apt-get source <packagename>'
<ak37> it lists the kernel modules to load at boot time
<cafuego_> Erron: Note that source and package-dev are NOT the same thing. What are you compiling anyway?
<bob2> Erron: "devel source"? you mean the headers?
<cafuego_> Erron: Also, apt-cache search never finds RPMs.
<Erron> yea basicly GD isnt getting JPEG :/
<Erron> I'm on another box atm thats why
<darklogic> ak37, perfect. thanks very much!
<cafuego_> Erron: gd is compiled with jpeg support.
<bob2> Erron: why are you compiling GD at all?
<Erron> I need it for php, I need to prefix Jpeg and then get GD to compile with it
<Erron> for distribution
<Erron> or else I would use /usr
<cafuego_> Erron: install php4-gd
<cafuego_> Erron: It's all pre-built.
<bob2> Erron: wtf
<bob2> Erron: php in ubuntu also has gd and jpeg support
<Erron> no bob lol I need this for not just ubuntu
<Erron> this is for a project I need to distribute
<Erron> and I need the stuff contained in the package
<bob2> Erron: so, stop whatever you're doing
<bob2> Erron: and explain what on earth your goal here is
<cafuego_> Why would any sane human run precompiled 3rd party code?
<Erron> its a software.. company needs it
<bob2> Erron: and the software is written in php?
<Erron> yes
<Erron> mostly
<Erron> frontend and some backend
<cafuego_> So why can't the company install the gd module for php?
<bob2> so what does this have to do with compiling php?
<cafuego_> Coz compiling it on ubuntu will result in a module they probably can't load anyway.
<Erron> cafuego I can compile gd module.. I just need to put the jpeg in a specific folder
<Erron> cause I'm doing it static
<bob2> no
<bob2> this plan is broken
<Erron> well it is how I need to do it
<bob2> any plan involving compiling php statically is broken
* cafuego_ puts his hands over his eyes and shakes his head
<Erron> It is already working ..
<bob2> Erron: *why* do you think you need to compile php?
<Erron> because I am told to do so
<cafuego_> Erron: What apache/php and Distro does the target machine run?
<Erron> its not just 1 target
<Erron> this is for distribution
<mpool> bob2: do you have a reference to those bugs about ipv6?
<Erron> so I have to assume its people with minimal install
<Erron> thats why everything has to be contained and runs out of our dir
<Erron> dont wanna have conflict with other peoples system files or add any there
<cafuego_> Erron: Then you package your software up and add a README saying "You need 1) PHP 2) GD with libjpeg". You can check this in php with "function_exists('imagejpeg')"
<Erron> cafuego no it has to work out of the package
<Erron> its a commercial product
<Erron> I cant make users go and compile/install stuff
<cafuego_> Erron: Then I'm sorry, but I can't help you.
<bob2> mpool: no, sorry; it's either closed or bugzilla search is missing it.
<Erron> I'm asking about jpeg not how to package
<mpool> yep
<cafuego_> Yes, sorry.
<bob2> Erron: has someone checked whether you have permission to distribute this combined work?
<Erron> yes..
<Erron> this product is already on windows
<Erron> i'm just assigned to put the php on lin
<Erron> thats all
<hans> Er der nogen dansktalende?
* cafuego_ is glad he doesn't work where you do
<Erron> trust me I'm not having much fun lol I would do it much easier ways
<Erron> but I'm told to do it a certain way so :o
<cafuego_> Erron: Did you consider telling your manager he's a moron? (Diplomatically?)
<Kumakun> Well....the update is still installing....so far it hasn't exploded...
<Erron> cafuego the CEO actually
<Erron> heh he's the programmer/owner so no I dont think so
<cafuego_> Erron: Did you? Can I? :-)
<Erron> lol
<cafuego_> Probably  aredhat user too
<StarKruzr> hi guys.  anyone know if I should be expecting things not to work when trying to compile a 2.4.19 kernel on my nice pretty new breezy-badger install?  It errors out on make bzImage and complains about an array in processor.h.
<Quequeg> Erron, AFAIK, Only Oracle successfully gets away with what you're suggesting.
<Erron> actually I have to get this thing working soon I need to test it on ibm platforms
<Quequeg> And you're probably not working for Oracle.
<Erron> they are partners with them
<Erron> so..
<cafuego_> Erron: Well, in the unlikely even this enterprise actually works, you'll want the libjpeg source. Use 'apt-get source'
<Erron> I have the libjpeg sourcre
<Erron> source* its just not compiling right when I prefix
<cafuego_> All IBM employees I know would refuse to run a statically precompiled php from an unknown source.
<bob2> I'm pretty sure you can't compile php4 on ubuntu so that it will work with arbitrary versions of apache
<Erron> no .h/so/a nothing made
<Erron> only 2 folder bin and man/man1
<meeer> hi.. can anyone plss help me ... how to access g++ i have installed it but dont know how to open it :)
<Erron> and we arnt using apache btw
<cafuego_> And if they didn't, they'd ptobably lsoe their jobs <heh>
<bob2> meeer: open it? you type 'g++' at the terminal to run it.
<Erron> cafuego its not an unknown source
<meeer> bob2: thanks lemme try
<Erron> they give access through partnership.. and you develop product to work on their platform its their new chiphopper crap
<bob2> Erron: I still don't see why you're compiling libjpeg
<Erron> because our app requires GD with its support
<bob2> Erron: even if you really want a static libjpeg, ubuntu has that already
<meeer> bon2: g++: no input files
<Erron> this isnt just ubuntu bob2 I just ask incase anyone here might know where to get the dev source
<bob2> meeer: er, of course, you need to tell it what to compile
<Erron> cause i only found rpms
<Erron> its ok I'll figure it out thanks anyways
<bob2> Erron: "dev source" is not a sensible phrase
<mpool> meeer: typically "g++ -o hello hello.cc"
<bob2> Erron: you really reall yreally need to define what you're trying to do more strictly
<meeer> thats
<Erron> bob2 if you saw my actual question from the start
<squizzee> hello
<Erron> I did state so
<bob2> Erron: if it's "create a statically-linked php4 command line program", you're going about it all wrong
<Erron> IT has been working
<Erron> the only prob is moving it shared lib prob
<meeer> mpool: am a very newb in linux.. it says no file o directory found..
<carrarro> How do I do to install an application downloaded from the web. It came in like a ZIP file...
<Erron> thats the only reason why I need it prefix'd
<Erron> other then that its working perfectly fine
<mpool> meeer: what do you want to do with g++
<mpool> it's a compiler
<_Otaviano_> 
<_Otaviano_> Traduo Babel Fish   	Ajuda
<_Otaviano_> In English:
<_Otaviano_> where I obtain to driver for modem USR WINMODEM
<mpool> you need some source to compile
<_Otaviano_> where I obtain to driver for modem USR WINMODEM
<mpool> are you trying to compile something you downloaded or are you trying to learn c++?
<meeer> want to write c++
<meeer> something like turbo c++
<mpool> meeer: g++ is just the compiler
<bob2> Erron: no, you don't need the libjpeg source at all then
<mpool> like TCC.EXE or whatever it was called
<meeer> ok got it..
<mpool> mm
<bob2> Erron: just compile php against it statically
<Erron> you mean with --with-jpeg- right?
<mpool> you can install Anjuta if you want a graphical environment
<meeer> so is there anything like a package to write c++
<Erron> and use --enable-static=yes
<mpool> do you have a c++ tutorial or something?
<carrarro> but is there a Integrated Development Environment for C++ in Ubuntu?
<meeer> thanks
<bob2> carrarro: there's anjuta and motor
<bob2> carrarro: most people seem to use vim or emacs, tho
<mpool> carrarro: i think Anjuta is such
<mpool> or Kdevelop
<Erron> bob2 yea but jpeg itself doesnt compile correctly into folder so I cant run php against it
<carrarro> I downloaded  Anjuta, but I don't know how to install it.
<mpool> but i think 95+% of linux programmers use vim or emacs
<Erron> only way that its working right now is If I use /usr and then the comp has to have libjpeg installed to work
<meeer> is vim or emacs gui
<mrchicago> heh
<mpool> kind of
<carrarro> I tryed following the instructions in the readme file, but I couldn't get it to work
<bob2> Erron: dude
<bob2> Erron: install libjpeg62-dev.  tell php to compile statically.  the entire point of static compilation is that it does not use external libs at runtime.
<mpool> carrarro: have you tried "sudo apt-get install anjuta" ?
<mpool> meeer: so what i suggest you do is
<mpool> "emacs ~/hello.c"
<mpool> write some code into that, save it
<mpool> then
<mpool> "gcc -o hello hello.c"
<meeer> thanks
<carrarro> no, I'll try that.
<mpool> "./hello"
<mrchicago> heh if only my sdl stuff would work
<StarKruzr> what happened to a.out, anyway
<meeer> thanks guys// bye for now
<carrarro> mpool: Do I need to specify a path?
<mpool> carrarro: no
<mpool> meeer: good luck!
<carrarro> mpool: It didn't do it.
<mpool> didn't do what?
<carrarro> mpool: E: coudn't find Package anjuta
<aftertaf> linner: sort of connected again.... 8-)
<mpool> ah, might have to enable universe
<The_Vox> carrarro: you need universe
<carrarro> How do I enable universe?
<The_Vox> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<The_Vox> carrarro: follow the two links
<carrarro> okay...
<The_Vox> read the first one to understand what you have to do, the second one has the URLs you need
<carrarro> thank you.
<The_Vox> np
<brion> Anybody had the Breezy preview 1 installer fail trying to copy pptp-linux_1.5.0-5_i386.deb? I've got a matching md5sum on the .iso image and on the cdrom in the drive, but get a 'No such file or directory' error doing an ls in /cdrom/pool/main/p/pptp-linux which is a bit odd
<mrchicago> im having trouble with kseti
<mrchicago> and mysql
<brion> well, we'll see if i can continue install without those pesky packages :)
<hettar> Anyone know where I can get a libdvdcss package for breezy ?
<deFrysk> !info libdvdcss
<zack_> lmao
<deFrysk> hettar, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-ae79fed9d60ccdf06f400ae76ad53867d94bb2b8
<hettar> thanks
<zack_> how u guys doing ! :)
<BlueEagle> mrchicago: Getting an error messages? Not installing probably? Is this a personal or political issue?
<BlueEagle> properly*
<mrchicago> just that it cannot compile
<mrchicago> libsdl is installed
<Lichte> who does GNUstep stuff for ubuntu ?
<mrchicago> just dont know why it isnt compiling
<bob2> no one, really
<bob2> mrchicago: mysql is already in ubuntu, there's no need to compile it
<BlueEagle> mrchicago: Why are you compiling packages when there are pre-compiled binaries for your distribution?
<BlueEagle> (not sure about kseti though=
<BlueEagle> Why is my synaptic suddenly in danish and not norwegian btw? o.O
<carrarro> The_Vox: thanks for the guidance. I now acces to it.
<carrarro> The_Vox: Anjuta I mean.
<BlueEagle> well, partly in danish anyways.
<mrchicago> i was talking about trying to program in sdl
<BlueEagle> mrchicago> im having trouble with kseti
<mrchicago> and i was trying to get mythgame to work along with kseti
<Lichte> if I compile a .deb source, is there a way to set the compiler flags ?
<bob2> Lichte: edit debian/rules
<bob2> Lichte: or the makefile
<mrchicago> what about transcode
<bob2> Lichte: it depends.  what option would you want to change?
<Lichte> bob2: ok
<Skid> anyone able to lend me a hand with GPG?
<mrchicago> any idea where i can find it as a repository for ubuntu
<Lichte> bob2: I'm on a Via C3 processor
<Skid> bit of a complex situation, so :)
<goliath_> Hello, does somebody know, is there mc binaries, which can work with UTF-8 ?
<bob2> Skid: bes to just ask your question
<Lichte> bob2: I'd like to change -mmmx and -m3dnow and -march=c3
<bob2> mrchicago: it's in breezy.  if you're using hoary, you can wait a couple of weeks.
<BlueEagle> mrchicago: is kseti a kde front end for seti@home (ie. not tkseti)
<bob2> Lichte: does that really help a noticable amount?
<bob2> Lichte: you'll want to look at pentium-builder, too
<Lichte> bob2: quite, yes
<mrchicago> yes
<Lichte> ok
<Lichte> thanks
<mrchicago> ok
<mrchicago> i guess ill have to wait then
<mrchicago> for the new iso to come out
<Skid> well, I generated two GPG keys by mistake with the same email address, lets say key id 1, and 2.  I then canceled key id 1, (revoked) and sent the key back to the server, so I have #2 wokring now.  I went to add another email address to my key, and it added it to the #1 key id. (as per --list-keys) so how can I remove that from that id, and put it on the #2, and then get rid of all traces off the harddrive of key #1
<bob2> Skid: removing key #1 from your hard drive is a bad idea
<goliath_> does somebody know, is there mc binaries, which can work with UTF-8 ? I've tried mc from Debian Sarge, and it doesn't :(
<bob2> Skid: the public bit will never leave the keyservers, and you'll just have no access to it
<Skid> bob2: but if I add any other stuff to key #1, it'll add to it
<Skid> er
<Skid> #2
<bob2> Skid: ?
<Skid> like i wanted to add my uni email address to my key
<bob2> Skid: gpg --edit-key <key2id>
<Skid> hmm
<Ce^ITS> im sorry
<ekimus> hi, i'm searching for an application that keeps track of the time i spend on a project (don't wanna set up something in OOo - no time) any hints packages like these? (would be perfect if it has been ported to windows already)
<bob2> ekimus: gtimelog
<mort> it's called "a wife" she will remind you every day how many hours you spend on your project instead with her ;)
<heatxsink> has anyone else had problems with a PC-Card to CF Card reader?
<Erron> hey bob I used /usr and compiled it static but when ldd php it says it's looking for the libjpeg in /usr still.. so if someone doesnt have it installed will it still work
<ekimus> mort: yes but the filtering options with "wife" aren't that good, "it" only remembers whenever she was bored and not all the statistics...
<Erron> also i got the stuff to run on other version of fc/rh but on ubuntu it said libidn lib shared prob that doesnt come with ubuntu?
<bob2> Erron: nope
<bob2> Erron: remember you're basically doomed, since static binaries don't really exist on linux anymore
<bob2> Erron: I'd try asking on #php for advice on how to compile it
<loststryk> how can i get ubuntu to recompile gftp with openssl ?
<Erron> yea I've been doin that for past 2 weeks :P
<bob2> the simplest solution is for people to not bother using ftp/ssl
<Ce^ITS> :p
<bob2> use rsync or sftp like jeebus intended
<loststryk> yeah but some ftp daemons like drftpd require auth tls...
<bob2> wow, that's really useless
<loststryk> i dont really want to go back to windows....
<Skid> nope, it still tries to edit the key that is revoked
<bob2> if you insist on it, "apt-get source gftp", edit debian/rules, and "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -s"
<bob2> Skid: show us the exact output in #flood
<ek0> excuse my ignorance, i have just installed ubuntu for the first time ! and during the installation it doesn't even mention the root password ! is there a default root password for it ?
<bob2> ek0: no, it explains exactly what the deal with root is
<bob2> ek0: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ek0> thanks bob2
<loststryk> cant find a source package for gftp
<crimsun> apt-cache showsrc gftp
<ek0> bob2, i'm just checking, but basically i have to do everything that needs "root" previlidges by sudo. right ?
* loststryk frowns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bob2> ek0: that's the default, yes
<loststryk> re-intalling widnows later today then by the looks of it :(
<bob2> loststryk: perhaps you didn't uncomment the deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.20.90]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.102.171.89]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@KulaK-195-04.mmc.ro]  by crimsun
<crimsun> ridiculous.
<Myrtti> lovely
<jc-denton> i still have problemes with the locales on breezy
<jc-denton> if i set them to utf-8 gtk apps will run w/o bitching
<jc-denton> but the output of some commands like pstree is fucked
<crimsun> jc-denton, what if you use LANG=C pstree ?
* linner need to learn the difference between closing a window and closing x-Chat
<linner> sorry
<linner> :)
<jc-denton> crimsun: there is no locale which is called C i think
<jc-denton> same prob
<crimsun> jc-denton, but does prefacing pstree with LANG=C resolve the issue?
<kemik> crimsun:  what is LANG=C really ?
<jc-denton> lol
<kemik> got that setting on a unix box where i got account
<jc-denton> when i run it as user it does
<jc-denton> not as root
<jc-denton> wtf
<bob2> kemik: it means "screw this locale thing, pretend we're a unix in the US in 1975"
<jc-denton> ah nope
<jc-denton> when i run it inside screen it does not work
<kemik> bob2:  .. oh.. "great" :)
<jc-denton> but that's a screen issue i think
<bob2> jc-denton: screen needs to be put in utf-8 mode
<jc-denton> crimsun: so i just export LANG=C in my zshrc and stuff is fixed?
<crimsun> jc-denton, see what bob2 stated
<jc-denton> bob2: nope
<jc-denton> LANG=C screen works here
<crimsun> jc-denton, I only do LANG=C on a per-app basis
<jc-denton> crimsun: why
<jc-denton> i need something which works for every app
<mrchicago> heh
<stan|uni> While logging off, there are no checkboxes in the appearing window, so i have to guess where they are supposed to be. Anyone knows this problem?
<bob2> LANG=C isn't a fix for anything
<bob2> it's a temporary workaround
<jc-denton> hrmm yes
<jc-denton> i want a fix
<jc-denton> :D
<bob2> then figure out if it's pstree, your terminal's or screen's fault
<jc-denton> if screen is started with LANG=C then it works
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<jc-denton> basically i switched my default locale to en_US-iso.something
<jc-denton> then i started to get some error msgs from gtk apps
<bob2> don't do that
<crimsun> if an app won't work with UTF-8, it needs to be beaten into shape
<jc-denton> crimsun: well
<jc-denton> it's just like this
<jc-denton> i can't switch to utf-8 if apps doesn't work
<jc-denton> so when will it be fixed?
<bob2> jc-denton: so
<trigger_ph> hello...need help. i'm still having problems connecting to google talk via jabber.."server does not use supported authentication methods"...i'm on ubuntu, hoary release..gaim v.1.5.0
<bob2> I'm using en_AU.UTF-8
<bob2> and pstree works smashingly
<bob2> even inside screen
<nerdy2> i'm using en_US.UTF-8 and pstree works fine
<jc-denton> with LANG=C?
<jc-denton> lol
<jc-denton> i have breezy
<nerdy2> i'm on breezy
<jc-denton> ok
<bob2> me too
<jc-denton> what does echo $LANG say
<jc-denton> ?
<bob2> jc-denton: are you using xterm?
<nerdy2> en_US.UTF-8  [as i said before]  :)
<jc-denton> nope aterm
<Oetzi> hi
<bob2> jc-denton: use xterm
<jc-denton> ok it works on xterm
<jc-denton> but not on aterm
<Oetzi> bob2: using xterm is no solution for me
<bob2> right
<bob2> so aterm is crap
<bob2> Oetzi: why?
<jc-denton> no
<bob2> yes
<jc-denton> it worked on debian aterm
<Oetzi> because there is the same error-message
<crimsun> there are a bevy of terminal emulators that can handle UTF-8 and are a bit slimmer than xterm, jc-denton
<bob2> jc-denton: with a utf-8 locale?
<bob2> Oetzi: what error message?
<n00bster> hello, i have mounted my drives, but i want them to show on desktop, how it's don?
<jc-denton> not sure
<jc-denton> but i never had this problem
<mrchicago> will i be able to just update everything with the new iso or do i have to reinstall
<Oetzi> and GTK-App: locale not supported by Xlib
<bob2> jc-denton: there you go
<twibbler> so a real load of updates for breezy todya ....
<bob2> Oetzi: and the output of "locale" was...
<trigger_ph> brb
<bob2> mrchicago: of course you can updated
<Oetzi> my locale is de_DE@euro
<jc-denton> 10:12 < Oetzi> and GTK-App: locale not supported by Xlib
<jc-denton> yes
<jc-denton> if u take utf u will get rid of this error
<n00bster> hello, i have mounted my drives, but i want them to show on desktop, how it's don?
<bob2> Oetzi: there you go then
<bob2> Oetzi: use a utf-8 locale
<jc-denton> but u should be able to use non-utf stuff w/o strange errors too..
<bob2> yes, but no one cares about non-C non-utf-8 locales anymore
<Oetzi> i can't use utf-8 because of geting problems with my server-interactions
<n00bster> need some assistance here.... :)
<jc-denton> well there are no c locales
<jc-denton> bob2: well i never had problemes with that iso locales
<jc-denton> so why should i care about utf
<Oetzi> so I'm wrking with POSIX C for now
<Oetzi> and wait for a bugfix
<bob2> n00bster: looks like no one knows
<bob2> n00bster: try asking on the mailing list, perhaps
<Myrtti> hm
<n00bster> :)
<jc-denton> Oetzi: so u just set LANG=C
<linner> s
<Nermal> n00bster: what was the question ?
<n00bster> i have mounted my drives, but i want them to show on desktop, how it's don?
<Nermal> use gconf-editor ?
<Jowi> hi all
<Oetzi> yes i did it yesterday and it works fine for know
<Nermal> n00bster: just open the Computer place and drag the drive to the desktop
<Oetzi> but as bob2 said it is only a temporary solution
<atha> n00bster: gconf-editor - apps - nautilus - desktop - volumes visible
<n00bster> hm..  whare can i find gconf?
<Nermal> in the gnome menu
<Oetzi> mmh is there no xlock on breezy?
<n00bster> i use breeze, and do not have a naulituls menuw
<Nermal> applications -> system
<atha> applications - system tools - configuration editor
<n00bster> maybe - configuration editor ?
<atha> or simply pressing alt-f2 and running gconf-editor
<atha> whatever you prefer
<n00bster> hm... volumes_visible - is on !
<Nermal> n00bster: click / drag from nautilus
<crimsun> ugh
<Nermal> as suggested in the first place
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<n00bster> from the path taht thay are mounted ?
<jc-denton> humm
<jc-denton> well thx4info anyway
<jc-denton> but i would really be happy if this bug would be fixed soon
<bob2> bah
<n00bster> what do i need to click&drag from nautilus ?
<n00bster> can you tell me what i need do drag from nautilus ?
<n00bster> can you tell me what i need do drag from nautilus ?
<ompaul> n00bster, we say you the first time - there are 484 people in the channel please wait for a reply :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.125.85]  by crimsun
<bob2> I'm not sure that asking over and over will help
<ompaul> s/say/saw/
<bob2> presumably you should drage the icon for the drive
<n00bster> ok, sry.
<Nermal> n00bster: *sigh*
<bzimage> hello all
<bzimage> :)
<Nermal> lo bzimage :)
<max_> hallo zusammen, guten morgen
<volvoguy> my friends, i have good news that i never could have predicted. i had almost given up on my one 250Gb ext3 partitioned drive with bad blocks and superblock, but i tried someone's suggestion here of "Phoneix Linux" recovery software and the dang thing read every single byte of data off the drive. i was blown away.
<bzimage> volvoguy, good!
<bzimage> :)
<Nermal> volvoguy: are you in nigeria ? :)
<volvoguy> i'm happy. i just had to share. :-)
<volvoguy> Nermal, no... detroit, michigan, usa.
<ompaul> Nermal, for the 419th time no he is not
<Nermal> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<n00bster> ok, i mange to fix this on myself :)
<n00bster> managed*
<Nermal> you could have just used our advice :)
<ompaul> n00bster, great
<n00bster> it's quite satisfying to finally figure yore way in Linux (the little that i can) ')
<hutgyrr> im after coming in this morning and my ubuntu box is chugging away that I cant do anything with it. The hard disk activity is through the roof. However, I just left it last night burning a DVD and theres just a terminal windows open
<hutgyrr> how can I troubleshoot it?
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<Jowi> hutgyrr, run "top" in that terminal to see what is happening....
<Jowi> hutgyrr, you will mostly see CPU activity but generally they are connected
<hutgyrr> nautilus is the most resource heavy, it appears to be using 90% of mem but only 3% of CPU
<dmacdonald111> Hi all.
<ompaul> hutgyrr, is it doing anything else other than IRC at the moment?
<hutgyrr> im not IRC'ing from this box
<ompaul> hutgyrr, is it doing anything useful at the moment?
<dmacdonald111> I've found that I need to use bcmwl5 with ndiswrapper to get my wireless network working, but I am unable to find the files anywhere. Does anyone have any suggestions where I can get it from?
<Skid> http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<Jowi> hutgyrr, there are also tools for monitoring SMART enabled harddisks. a quick google search will give you this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6983
<dmacdonald111> Thank you Skid. I am guessing that I have to compile this first before using it?
<Jowi> hutgyrr, maybe your system is clearing the cache after that 6Gb dvd
<Skid> no, its an inf file, I think you point ndiswrapper towards it (chek the wiki for broadcom, im sure i saw it there - or search the forums..)
<hutgyrr> well that DVD was burned over 12hours ago and its doing nothing useful
<Jowi> hutgyrr, yeah that sounds abit suspicious :)
<cerius> hi
<n00bster> question:  I'm trying to make new DIR, or to change permissions on my HDA from the interface
<n00bster> but this options are grayed out. allthow i have assigned my user to root group in users & groups menu. (and rebooted). how can i fix this ?
<cerius> wat ist the german ubuntu room name?
<cafuego_> !de
<ubotu> methinks de is #ubuntu-de bitte.
<Jowi> cerius, ubuntu-de
<cafuego_> Dort macht man alles auf Deutsch.
<cerius> ok danke
<cafuego_> Und das finder die Hollnder hier ganz ekelhaft.
* cafuego_ runs around in a circle
<talios> 'lo crimsun
<crimsun> 'lo mark
<Chameleon22> i am getting an error message from xine: source seems to be encrypted when i try to play a dvd i bought and it plays fine in a normal dvd player... ideas?
* talios looks at some java continuations code, scratches his head, and looks some more
<johnnybezak> hey guys I'm thinking of backing up my home dir to my server how often do you think would be a sensible idea? what should i use rsync?
<cafuego_> Chameleon22: you need libdvdcss2. Install libdvdread3 and check /us/share/doc/libdvdread3/exampels. There should be a shell script, run that using sudo.,
<Jowi> n00bster, the permissions for the drives that get mounted at boot is decided in the file /etc/fstab. to make a long story short, if you want to be able to write to that disk - you will need to edit this file. easiest way to help is if you post /etc/fstab to the pastebin
<Jowi> ubotu, tell n00bster about pastebin
<Chameleon22> johnnybezak, how often does your data change lo, rsync over ssh is a very nice way yes
<hutgyrr> ok, I killed nautilus and im back to normal again
<Chameleon22> cafuego, thank you, will try
* Jowi applaudes hutgyrr 
<wezzer> does anyone know when openoffice 2.0 will be released as a non-beta?
<johnnybezak> Chameleon22: not *lots* just usual music/pictures etc. how do I do the rsync over ssh?\
<Jowi> :)
<ph8> konqueror's SIGSEV'ing on breezy when i try to start it
<ph8> how would i go about reinstalling it? i can't deselect it as that would remove kdebase as well..?
<crimsun> ph8: did you dist-upgrade from hoary? If so, have you rebooted since?
<ph8> yes and yes
<hutgyrr> what could nautilus possibly have been doing though?
<crimsun> ph8: someone in #kubuntu may know more
<ph8> sorry thought i was there :p
<crimsun> you are, I just rejoined
<Jowi> hutgyrr, really good question. i stopped using it. installed rox-filer instead. lacking some features, sure, but it is fast and is not doing stuff in the background
<crimsun> apologies if you've already asked
<ph8> thought i was talking on there :p
<ph8> in the meantime, how can i access //HUB/ on my windows network
<hutgyrr> mount -t smbfs //HUB/Share -o username=user,password=pass
<ph8> ty
<ph8> where will that mount it to though?
<ninjafury> hi, first time running linux and need some help. I've installed breezy (AMD 64) on my pc, and after its set up, xorg wont set up. Now its been auto disabled, and all i get is "assuming drive cache:write through" being constantly printed to my screen... can anyone help?
<hutgyrr> oh yeah actually after //HUB/share /mnt/windowsshares
<ph8> hmm
<ph8> errors
<hutgyrr> have you smbfs installed
<ph8> heh no, just 'samba'
<ph8> i specified an invalid share name?
<ninjafury> is the "assuming drive cache" msg an error, or has it just frozen up?
<ph8> mount -t smbfs //HUB/ /mnt/HUB
<hutgyrr> whats the error
<concept10> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chameleon22> johnnybezak, you there ?
<concept10> ninjafury, try to do that
<ninjafury> i've tried the xorg config, but it always just fails
<Chameleon22> pm me if you still interested i am kind of all over the place so easier to chat in private so i can keep track better
<concept10> ninjafury, have you tried to reconfigure?
<reter> having printer problems
<concept10> with different settings?
<ninjafury> yeah i have, i manually put in my monitor info (sync rates and all that) but it still wont start X
<reter> i finally got ubuntu to install my printer driver but my printer is printing inlegible documents
<Nermal> perhaps mentioning what printer you have could be useful ?
<hutgyrr> * //HUB/ isn't a share name nyway
<ninjafury> and now all i get on my screen is "sdc: assuming drive cache: write through" all the time
<ph8> 'a share'?
<reter> brother mfc 7150C
<concept10> ninjafury, that doesnt have anything to do with xorg
<ph8> i just want to access all shared docs on the HUB machine on this network
<reter> nermal, were you in #aber before?
<crimsun> ninjafury: is this on a usb cd/dvd drive?
<hutgyrr> a share should be sumthing like //HUB/thisisashare
<ninjafury> no its on a hard drive
<ph8> "//HUB/My Music"?
<crimsun> ninjafury: hmm, I do have those symptoms on a usb cd/dvd drive, too, which makes sense due to the scsi emulation
<concept10> ninjafury, did you upgrade to breezy from hoary using dist-upgrade?
<hutgyrr> yep '//HUB/My Music' or //HUB/My\ Music/
<ninjafury> i didnt upgrade, this is my first linux install
<concept10> ninjafury, which release did you use?
<Jowi> ph8, you can also point it to "//ip.addr.ess/share name" if the HUB name gives you trouble.
<ph8> ah
<ph8> will try that
<ninjafury> the release is 5.10 breezy badger preview for AMD 64
<ph8> still says i specified invalid share name
<concept10> ninjafury, is it the latest one?  (colony 5)
<ph8> fuck it i'll do it using windows then move it across from the read only partition
<Jowi> ph8, but i think that you really need smbfs installed. so if you haven't already: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ninjafury> i really dont know, but i guess so cuz i just downloaded it today
<ph8> i have it now
<ph8> still same prob
* Jowi nods
<hutgyrr> what command are you typing in?
<concept10> ninjafury, are you on that install right now?
<ninjafury> yeah
<ph8> mount -t smbfs "//HUB/Henri's Music" /mnt/HUB
<ph8> also tried //192.168.0.1
<hutgyrr> use ' not "
<ninjafury> well right now i'm on my laptop (the install is on my desktop and its infornt of me)
<heatxsink> anyone in here use a PC-Card to CF reader?
<concept10> ninjafury, run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade.  There was alot of fixes for xorg coming down the pipe today
<heatxsink> i can't get ubuntu to read my CF card properly
<ph8> ' makes it prompt with > after the cmd
<Jowi> ph8, yeah, ' will do that
<ph8> <hutgyrr> +use ' not "
<ninjafury> concept, the thing is that this 'assuming drive cache' error msg is constantly being printed on my screen, so it interupts whatever i'm trying to do. i cant seem to stop it.
<reter> what do you do when your printer is printing unreadable documents?
<Jowi> ph8, double ' ('' not " (see the difference????)) should make it recognise it as one real '. best bet is to change the share name so it does not have wierd characters in it.
<concept10> ninjafury, does the livecd work on your?
<ninjafury> haven't tried it
<concept10> ninjafury, what type of storage do you have on that system? SATA?
<ninjafury> yeah its sata
<concept10> you have just one sata drive?
<reter> most times i come here with a problem i am ignored
<reter> unless thorpeautic is here
<ninjafury> no i have 2, but breezy was installed on the first one, the second drive has no OS installed, it just hass all my data
<Jowi> reter, if someone can give you a good answer/solution then will. there is no use giving bad advice on stuff that I/we/you know very little about. can make more damage than help :)
<Jowi> s/then/they
<ninjafury> concept10, could it be that the linux partition is messed up?
<loststryk> :)
<ph8> ty jowi
<Jowi> reter, and it will also help if you are more specific. if it is printing pure garbage or do you have stripes in the print? laser or inkjet? what have you tried, etc :)
<ph8> turns out the windows computer's misconfigured also
<Chameleon22> cafuego, thank, installed. Dont get css error anymore... but now it just takes wayyy to long to load while eating all my machine resources
<reter> in good news i got my cheapo digital camera to work on gkcam
<Jowi> ph8, ah. good you noticed, hehe
<reter> gtkam
<concept10> ninjafury, I dont believe the partition is messed up, I think you have a problem with SATA drivers and xorg.
<ph8> i'm transferring from what is effectively the router to something behind the network switch
<ph8> pain in the arse
<ninjafury> do you know how i can fix the sata driver problem?
<reter> jowi, i have a brother mfc 7150c. it is printing the document but i can not make out the words. it is completly unreadable. no stripes..not pure garage. my printer is inkjet
<n00bster> thank you Jowi, i will do.
<reter> jowi, all i tried to change the letter size. make it smaller. i dont know how to change the font. if that is possible
<Jowi> reter, most printers have a buttoncombination for making a testprint from it (from the printer hardware, not computer). how does that look?
<reter> jowi, normal
<concept10> ninjafury, cant help on that one, search the wiki...  try the live cd, see if it works .....
<reter> jowi, when i had windows i didnt have this problem. it printed well
<ninjafury> ok thanks
<Jowi> reter, good. what driver are you using? is it connected to paralell or usb?
<reter> it is connected paralell
<reter> jowi, using the brother mfc 7150c driver
<BurgerMann> Now.. what does CVS mean?.. some say subversion, but I can't get that right. :s
<bob2> cvs is another revision control system
<bob2> it's old and missing some pretty important features
<bob2> subversion is newer and tries to fix some of those issues
<loststryk> reter, try http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=epsonc&fromprinter=Brother-MFC_7150C
<ph8> i like svn
<ph8> why can't you get it right?
<bob2> get what right?
<Jowi> reter, good advice from loststryk. check it out. my first thought go to the bios. what transfer method is in use? (most bioses and os's work best if EPP/ECP, not SPP is selected). if it is, i would research more for the driver. unfortunatley i do not have much experience with this printer/driver at all...
<Jowi> (epp/ecp is a transfer selection for the paralell port in the bios)
<ph8> bob2: <BurgerMann> +Now.. what does CVS mean?.. some say subversion, but I can't get that right. :s
<ph8> <ph8> why can't you get it right?
<Chameleon22> cafuego, thank, installed. Dont get css error anymore... but now it just takes wayyy to long to load while eating all my machine resources
<Chameleon22> cafuego, you there dude?
<bob2> oh, I see
<BurgerMann> ph8, hmnn.. because I thought CVS was an application, not a concept :}
<reter> loststryk, what am i suppose to do? download the pdd file?
<ph8> it is
<ph8> and it is
<BurgerMann> ph8, oh hehe
<ph8> more of a protocol
<BurgerMann> ah
<ph8> It's a versionning system
<ph8> so every time you alter the file it might increase the version number from 0.0.3 to 0.0.4 etc
<bob2> BurgerMann: revision control is the concept, cvs is an implementation
<bob2> tho not a particularily good one
<ph8> then if you get to 1.05 and realise you cocked up the last 5 revisions you can rollback to 1.00
<ph8> it's a good way to control projects, especially those where lots of you work on them (versionning control not CVS)
<ph8> I'd recommend subversion (svn) for it
<cafuego_> Chameleon22: whut?
<ph8> it's quite straightforward once you figure it out
<BurgerMann> ph8, so when ie php faq talks about anonymous CVS, it's some 3rd party who've been tweaking the original official version?
<_rb_> heyas. whats a good app for ubuntu that i can use to make a relational database and basically have the same functionality of something like access ?
<Jowi> I thought the whole point with CVS is that you can always track down what changes a specific person made...?
<_rb_> my boss wants me to db all of his stock and clients etc, but I'm not allowed to build it, I've gotta use existing software
<Chameleon22> cafuego, i got the decryption working, but now when i try to use xine or mplayer it almost chokes my system trying to play a dvd... eats a lot of resources without actually playing
<BurgerMann> _rb_: I fancy mySql with phpMyadmin, but it takes a webserver with php.
<_rb_> phpmyadmin is an administrator, I need to have a frontend for it. preferably a complete package, I've just been looking at the openoffice base package and its hideously underpowered. As I said, I'm not allowed to build one
<_rb_> I use php and mysql for my own stuff and contracts, but this is just a rdb for the boss
<_rb_> searched in the synaptic pile, and theres a lot to scroll thru
<_rb_> wanted to know ifd there was a recommended one
<cafuego_> Chameleon22: Ouch. Is DMA enabled on the drive?
<Chameleon22> cafuego, dma?
<n00bster> #gaim
<n00bster> help
<Chameleon22> n00bster, you need to type /join before channel name
<n00bster> ok, ty :)
<cafuego_> !dma
<cafuego_> grrtvvrrr
<cafuego_> !+dma
<ubotu> well, dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. A method of transferring data from one memory area to another without having to go through the central processing unit. It makes your hard disks run faster :-).  DMA from the ubuntu wiki guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<Ecker> how do i change rpm into deb files
<Ecker> ?
<ph8> alien
<ph8> man alien
<ph8> alien -d file.rpm
<ph8> iirc
<cafuego_> Magic!
<p4skku> nas
<LuVUnTu> any ideas when RC will be out?
<LuVUnTu> release candidate
<Tomcat_> LuVUnTu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseSchedule
<Tomcat_> So, Oct. 6th
<Zeke1> is there anyway to remote desktop from ubuntu to a windowsXP box?
<ThePyromaniac> can anyone look at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2629
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: Install VNC on the WinXP box, then use the Terminal Server Client
<LuVUnTu> thank u Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: There is also some technology already integrated into WinXP that should be possible to use... no idea how to do that though.
<LuVUnTu> wow that still seem like a pretty long wait
<Zeke1> Tomcat_, ok vnc is installed on winXP but how do i use the terminal server client...and will i get a graphical view of the winXP desktop like with XP's remote desktop client
<Tomcat_> LuVUnTu: Well, the Preview is usable... but I like how they test stuff before it's out.
<LuVUnTu> i am already using preview Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: Open the Terminal Server Client, put in the hostname, choose VNC, then start? o_O
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: Yes, you'll get a window showing WinXP's desktop
<LuVUnTu> and it's pretty good so far :)
<ThePyromaniac> Anyone know why i get the errors posted here whenever i use synaptic http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2629
<ThePyromaniac> or does anyone know where the configuration file is that declares the position of the Applications/Open window bars?
<Zeke1> Tomcat_, thanx gonna check it out now
<carthik> where is the best place to ask a gsl (gnu scientific library) related c programming question?
<Zeke1> Tomcat_, when i say connect nothing happens and terminal server dissapears??
<ThePyromaniac> carthik #c++ is a good place :D
<Zeke1> Tomcat_, ok but thats like a VNC viewer...isnt there some type of Remote desktop client fro ubuntu?
<tzapachuau> eggdfgd
<jack> i'm running ubuntu 5.04 and i'm trying to install java but i'm not sure of the right way to do it. I tried using dselect, apt-get and the binary installer from sun but each died with different errors
<jack> apt-get said it couldn't find the package, sun's installer says it's   not compatible with the default package versions ..
<jack> i'm stumped
<carthik> ThePyromaniac, thanks - i know it is something stupid, but it is late already, and I cant figure things out clearly :)
<ThePyromaniac> ^^
<jack> i tried this command : "apt-get install sun-j2re1"
<Zeke1> what do i need to install to get 'make' to work in ubuntu...im using a make file to run a c++ program
<jack> which kicked: apt-get install sun-j2re1.
<mon> arse
<jack> errum kicked the error : E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: build-essential should be enough
<mon> hello
<jack> i checked my apt sources, which included universe and multiuniverse
<Zeke1> TokenBad,  build-essential?
<Tomcat_> Zeke1 Tomcat_, ok but thats like a VNC viewer...isnt there some type of Remote desktop client fro ubuntu? <--- Err... the VNC viewer is the remote desktop client... or what do you mean? :>
<mahangu> is there a util for gnome that will let me switch between workspaces the way OSX does it?
<jack> which repositories does this "sun-j2rl" existing?
<Tomcat_> jack: You either need to create your own java package (most people here can help you do this), or you can use the unofficial java package.
<Tomcat_> jack: hoary or breezy?
<Zeke1> Tomcat_,  no i see now...i just thought maybe ubuntu has another way cause WinXP has its built in remote desktop client...you dont need to install vnc
<jack> Tomcat_, : hoary
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: Yeah, as I said... it's somhow possible to use that too, I just don't have any idea how it works. :)
<Zeke1> Tomcat_,  how the winXp stuff works or how ubuntu connects to it?
<Tomcat_> jack: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ <--- hoary-extras has packages for Java
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: If the WinXP stuff is enabled by default or how to enable it, and how to connect to it.
<Tomcat_> Zeke1: But if you figured it out, great. :)
<jack> Tomcat_, : nods, yeah I expected that I might have to either use someone else's built package or build my own, i did trie to build my own package but ran into different breakdowns ...
<Zeke1> Tomcat_,  no havent figured it out yet....
* jack reading backports ...
<Tomcat_> jack: It's usually very easy... just get the official java installer, install "java-package", then sudo fakeroot, make-jpkg <installer>, and you got a package. :)
<Tomcat_> jack: But the backports java packages are good too.
<jack> eyah, let me double check my installs for "java-package" i think i did follow those instructions ...
<ice_1963> good morning tomcat_
<Tomcat_> Good morning, ice_1963.
<ice_1963> will w32codecs install in Debian sid?
<ice_1963> from ubuntu
<ice_1963> hmm
<Jowi> should be safe
<kanwar> hi anyone volunteer to help a sort of *newbie* to configure a small LAN / internet gateway?
<kanwar> both machines are running kubuntu ...
<astig> hello...
<astig> is there a help-line for ubuntu
<astig> help-channel on ubuntu?
<Jowi> kanwar, what kind of gateway? do you plan to use a router (easiest solution) or one of the PCs as a gateway?
<carthik> astig this is it
<Jowi> astig, i think this is it :)
<kanwar> astig, one of the PCs as gateway ...
<kanwar> sorry jowi
<astig> thanks
<astig> my problem is... can i share ubuntu printer to windows user?
<Jowi> kanwar, well, gateway PC needs two nics. NIC1 = internet connection, NIC2 = LAN connection.
<kanwar> on the 'gateway' PC i have two NICs configured -- one points to the internet and the other to my second computer (via a crossover cable)
<jack> yup, i do have the "java-package" installed ... so i su to a non-root user to build my fakeroot
<rambo3> what
<kanwar> jowi, on the second computer, i have one NIC which is also setup correctly (static ip, and visible in ifconfig)
<Jowi> kanwar, seems like a good start. what are all the nics ipaddresses?
<kanwar> however, i am unable to ping one computer from the other
<deFrysk> jack got fakeroot installed ?
<Jowi> kanwar, yeah. pc1's got connection to internet. got it. what are the lan nics ip addresses?
<jack> deFrysk, yes i do
<kanwar> jowi, okay here goes: the gateway machine has a dhcp based ip address on the internet NIC and a static one (192.168.1.10) on the local one
<jack> I got this error ...
<deFrysk> jack, got the jave.bin file ?
<kanwar> also, the second comp has a static ip of 192.168.1.1
<jack> error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/12062
<deFrysk> java.in*
<jack> deFrysk, yes
<jack> errum
<jack> uncertain
<deFrysk> jack, fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] 
<Jowi> kanwar, and what subnet?
<ice_1963> i have bin
<deFrysk> jack, download the .bin file from java.sun.com
<kanwar> 255.255.255.0
<astig> anyone... can i share printers ubuntu
<jack> yeah i did: http://paste.lisp.org/display/12062
<jack> i have the file already, /opt/packages/jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<deFrysk> jack, NOT the rpm.bin
<jack> oh
<rambo3> tar
<kanwar> jowi, actually i should take a step back and say that this problem crops up each time the machines are booted in a debian based distro ...
<deFrysk> the .bin (without rpm)
<kanwar> I also have Suse installed on both machines and it works fine then
<Jowi> kanwar, so, pc1: 192.168.1.10 is connected to pc2: 192.168.1.1 ?
<ice_1963> ok
* jack goes back to sun.com
<kanwar> jowi, yes
<Jowi> kanwar, have you got it to work before? it get messed up only after reboot?
<astig> nobody answering me
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how i can move my windows installation from one HD to this HD and make it dual bootable? ^^
<kanwar> jowi, no i have never seen it work yet with ubuntu/kubuntu/xandros or a combination of these on the two machines
<Jowi> astig, short answer: yes
<astig> jowi: how?
<Jowi> kanwar, ok. are you pinging using hostnames or are you pinging via ip addresses?
<Jowi> astig, the long answer i have not even tried since i have no windows box to try with....
<kanwar> for instance, if i have ubuntu running on the gateway box (the one i am writing from), then if there's either ubuntu or xandros on the second comp, it does not work
<Jowi> !printershare
<ubotu> Not a clue, Jowi
<kanwar> i.e. i cannot ping one computer from the other
<astig> anyone has experience sharing printer on windows?
<Jowi> kanwar, try to change 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.2
<Jowi> kanwar, usually, .1 is the gateway itself
<kanwar> jowi, hold on, i'll do it right now and let you know ...
* Jowi waits... preparing a coffee
<ice_1963> if ubuntu remove java from there /etc/apt/sources.list it's going to be fun
<vinboy> hi
<kanwar> jowi, hmm i changed it but nothing yet ...
<vinboy> what does it mean by software package that can't be authenticated?
<kanwar> still getting Destination host unreachable
* Jowi ponders
<kanwar> jowi, netstat shows my default route pointing to 192.168.1.10, as I gather it should
<Jowi> kanwar, correct
<Jowi> kanwar, can you ping the gateway?
<kanwar> jowi, what i wonder is: is this a debian thing??
<kanwar> nope
<Jowi> kanwar, no, there is something that is set up wrong.
<Jowi> kanwar, need to pinpoint it
<kanwar> jowi, okay. btw i can ping the network i.e. 192.168.1.0
<Jowi> kanwar, yeah. which ip have you set up as the gateway?
<Zeke1> anybody do c++ and opengl....i am running a program with a makefile and i get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXmu
<kanwar> on the non-gateway computer, i have the ip of the gateway box as the gateway IP
<Nermal> lo beezly  :)
<Jowi> kanwar, ah. hmmm.
<beezly> Nermal: lo
<Jowi> kanwar, hang on.
<beezly> Nermal: I still got the cool reverse DNS :)
<ThePyromaniac> anyone know how i can move my windows install from one HD to another?
<hutgyrr> when you su root is the only way to go back to prev user by su prevuser or id there a logoff flag or anything
<hutgyrr> * or is
<kanwar> jowi, sure, take your time.
<zakame> what's the best way to migrate saved mboxes coming from one distro to another?
<Jowi> kanwar, this might be a stupid question. if you have firestarter installed, maybe you sort of forgot to enable ip-forwarding?
<kanwar> jowi, okay ... just been hunting on the internet again. It appears that although the card on my second computer shows as configured, it might not be the correct driver
<kanwar> its a Yukon sk98lin card
<heatxsink> has anyone got a pcmcia card to compact flash card reader working in ubuntu?  Mine seems to mount the partition on the card, and then nautilis goes beserk, the window opens then closes and then will not mount the partition!!
<Jowi> so it should use the sk98lin module
<kanwar> however, i am still puzzled since i can ping the card itself
<kanwar> yeah, but i cannot see it in lsmod
<kanwar> doing modprobe sk98lin did not work
<jack> deFrysk: I got the true bin file without the rpm part and its moving forward again, horra, thanks for point me in the right direction!
<kanwar> i checked /lib/modules ... etc but did not find the driver
<deFrysk> jack, yw :)
<Jowi> kanwar, it might have a different chipset in it. if it can ping itself it should be ok.
<jack> I was seriously stuck (dump i know) thanks again everyone :)
<Jowi> kanwar, lets say that nic1 is your internet connection and nic2 is beside nic1 on the gateway pc. Nic3 is the standalone pc. which nic are you talking about, nic1, 2 or 3?
<Zeke1> anyboyd use c++ and openGL
<kanwar> 3
<kanwar> nic3
<Jowi> kanwar, ok, then we are thinking the same.
<kanwar> jowi, that's what's puzzling me ... as I said, it works perfectly if I start SuSE on both computers !!
<Jowi> kanwar, i bet it is not a driver problem. since you can ping the network there is a misconfiguration on either Nic2 or nic3.
<Jowi> kanwar, firewalls installed?
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<kanwar> jowi, firewall is installed on the gateway PC
<Jowi> kanwar, which one? firestarter?
<Jowi> kanwar, found a great page: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Nermal> beezly: :)
<Anak1n> hi
<Anak1n> can someone help me
<Anak1n> ?
<nalioth> Anak1n: if you ask a question
<fanopanic> Since upgrading to breezy I miss about 80% of all icons... is there a known solution to that problem?
<Jowi> Anak1n, ask and you might be lucky that someone can. if you don't ask the question no one could
<Anak1n> what to do
<Anak1n> with
<Anak1n> pkg.deb
<Anak1n> how to install it
<Anak1n> :S
<fanopanic> dpkg -i pkg.deb
<kanwar> ok, i think its not firestarter or any other package ... its a script i got off the net
<kanwar> let me check that page, jowi ... thanks for the link
<Anak1n> i download
<Anak1n> opera
<Jowi> kanwar, use firestarter. really easy solution.
<Feles> hello all, in need of a little help here
<Jowi> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: (gtk program for managing and observing your firewall), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.0.1-1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 518 kB, Installed size: 2348 kB
<bzimage> feles.. so ask!
<bzimage> :)
<Feles> I tried installing Ubuntu on a box that already had Windows XP on it, and decided to quit once it came to the formatting of partitions... (quitting the installer completely,) but now I can't boot back into Win XP
<ccooke> Feles: did you tell it to use all the disk?
<Feles> no
<inc|freaky> when i do ./configure it says: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check --> what package am i missin?
<Anak1n> thanks
<Anak1n> it's working
<Anak1n> :)))
<Feles> I said to "forget" all the changes to the partitions
<Feles> and no
<Feles> I told it not to touch the windows partition
<Feles> Actually I told it to "forget" the changes, then I Ctrl-Alt-Del'd out of the installer
<kanwar> jowi, okay let me try firestarter then ...
<kanwar> thanks for all your help so far :)
<rambo3> Feles : insert xp cd -> repair XP -> login as admin -> type FIXMBR
<rambo3> if you still have XP on that is ,
<Jowi> kanwar, that page make it very easy, step by step. i think that the script you have is not enabling ip forwarding properly. you're welcome
<Mr-Falkor> There has been alot of xserver upgrades these last days
<Mr-Falkor> I`ve had a xserver upgrade every day :S
<Mr-Falkor> is that normal ?
<Mr-Falkor> or is it just me ?
<rambo3> just you
<Mr-Falkor> humm
<kanwar> jowi, okay i am currently installing firestarter ... i will follow the steps on the link you gave
<Mr-Falkor> My apt gotta me fuck`d up then
<LivingTarget> yeah xserver gets upgraded quite a lot, same for openoffice. It's about 100meg a day. I suppose you gotta really only update once a month
<Micksa> I have a question about ooo calc
<Micksa> where should I go for that?
<LivingTarget> on breezy of course
<Mr-Falkor> oh,.. good - my apt isnt fuck`d up =p
<Jowi> Mr-Falkor, ubuntu is tailoring all the updates to fit you personally. it's the next big thing in "automatic updates" ;) but on the serious side, yes, Xorg has been through some bugfixing
<Mr-Falkor> ;P
<Jowi> crap, i forgot my coffee, now it's cold.
* Jowi walks off to do some more
<Mr-Falkor> =/
<Mr-Falkor> well well,.. gotta go down to my GF now ;)
<Mr-Falkor> c ya
<Jowi> cu
<tzapachuau> i have installed VLC in my ubuntu and there is no audio.
<Jowi> tzapachuau, try "killall esd"
<tzapachuau> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tzapachuau about sound
<tzapachuau> works
<tzapachuau> :)
<kanwar> jowi, i started the firewall on the gateway PC but the situation is still the same ... do i have to install/configure it on the second computer as well?
<tzapachuau> thanks alot
<Feles> hrm.... logging into the repair console and typing FIXMBR didn't seem to work
<Jowi> kanwar, nope. but you might need to restart the network on it
<nalioth> Feles: go to bootdisk.com and get you a win98 boot cd image
<kemik> Feles:  since you're not using ubuntu, it's a windows issue :P
<Feles> lol
<intelikey> how hard is it to upgrade ubuntu to debian ?
<alexandros> tzapachuau: you need to install the esound plugin
<nalioth> intelikey: it's not hard
<nalioth> intelikey: it's impossible
<kemik> intelikey:  i protest the use of "upgrade to debian"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Jowi> tzapachuau, esd plugin needed for vlc if you want to use that, or go with alsa all the way on the system
<kemik> intelikey:  and you'd have to reinstall
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tzapachuau> alexandros, i guess its already installed
<tzapachuau> :)
<intelikey> </troll?>    :)
<tzapachuau> i have installed xmms before
<[bugi] > hello ubunters
<tzapachuau> maybe that have installed it
<alexandros> tzapachuau: it is separate from the vlc install
<kanwar> jowi, okay will reboot that machine now ...
<rambo3> hell i would you debian too if sarge kernel supported my hardware
<inc|freaky> what package are the x includes in?
<alexandros> tzapachuau: I have to install it in to get sound from vlc
<Jowi> inc|freaky, xserver-xorg
<nalioth> inc|freaky: xlibs-dev and xlibs-static-dev
<Jowi> oh, the includes
<Jowi> sorry
<tzapachuau> i just did killall esd
<Feles> I can't find a win 98 boot cd image....
<tzapachuau> and it works fine now
<inc|freaky> thank you! :)
<nalioth> Feles: it's there (any windows 9x boot floppy image will work)
<inc|freaky> and where are the qt headers and libraries (which package?)
<rambo3> if FIXMBR didnt work, he doeasnt need win 9x boot floppy
<nalioth> inc|freaky: open your synaptic and search for "-dev" and find what you need
<nalioth> rambo3: i have found FIXMBR to be useless
<inc|freaky> im all new to ubuntu (using kubuntu)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: then use kynaptic
<inc|freaky> thx nalioth :) ill use apt-cache search -dev
<nalioth> inc|freaky: you'll get more than you bargained for. better to use synaptic/kynaptic
<intelikey> i've heard that "ntfs" doesn't use MBR   like fatXX did.
<inc|freaky> ok will do
<Jowi> kanwar, "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" is quicker :)
<kanwar> oh okay ... :)
<nalioth> intelikey: it doesnt. but if grub or lilo is living in the MBR, windows wont load if grub/lilo gets foobared
<inc|freaky> any1 got a cig? i have none left :(
<inc|freaky> ;)
<jack> dun dun dun, ok i'm back :D ... so i got java built and installed and now i'm trying to install azureus via the hoary-backports but i'm getting this wierd error ...
<intelikey> the problem described, "[ctrl] [alt] [del]  out of partitioner" would not have gotten to the point of installing any boot loader.
<jack> libswt-gtk-3.1-jni (
<jack> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jack> azureus: Depends: libswt-gtk-3.1-java but it is not installable
<jack> E: Broken packages
<intelikey> more likely that an ntfs partition is awax'd .
<Echelon-H> with what program can i burn mp3s to Audio CD?
<Jowi> Echelon-H, graveman does it all
<CzarAlex> im trying to install TKMoo-light and it reqires me to edit the make file to point to the location of my WISH file. I think I'm doing it right.. /usr/bin/wish8.4 but when i `make` it cannot be found in that directory, even though when i search for wish, i see it in that directory. Suggestions?
<ice_1963> k3b and gnomebaker
<nalioth> jack: what kind of java did you install?
<intelikey> CzarAlex: have you tried path without the file name ?
<nalioth> CzarAlex: did you open a terminal and type "which wish" ?
<jack> nalioth, sun's linux installer + fakeroot (build a deb pkg) and install via dpkg
<kanwar> okay jowi, here's what happened in the last 5-6 minutes that i was away: I restarted kubuntu on the second computer but it did not work ....
<xcsd> someone here with breezy and workin ati drivers?
<nalioth> jack: quit with backports..they're evil
<CzarAlex> intelikey, No, there are `examples` in the make file and they all point to the path with name.
<kanwar> however, i restarted it in SUSE and it worked!!!
<CzarAlex> nalioth, oo no i didnt. one second.
<nalioth> jack: go to azureus.sourceforge.net and pick the one of your choice
<kanwar> i guess it points to the driver then, let me try and install it now
<ice_1963> dpkg -i then the file
<jack> nalioth, ok, i will, thanks ofr the pointer
<xcsd> nalioth, backports are great
<tzapachuau> i have installed amarok
<CzarAlex> nalioth, usr/bin/wish
<tzapachuau> and while the wizzard was running
<BiSK-8> hello
<tzapachuau> i was playing VLC
<Jowi> kanwar, oh dear oh dear. so it might be either driver or wierd setup on nic3 then. good to know that at least your gateway is configged ok!
<BiSK-8> i got a bit of a problem
<tzapachuau> now i have the same sound prob
<tzapachuau> killall esd
<tzapachuau> did not help
<Feles> nalioth I... can't seem to find CD images ... I can find floppy images... but I don't have floppy drives on both computers
<nalioth> CzarAlex: then use that path
<BiSK-8> i updated my ubuntu, but nothing happened
<BiSK-8> its all the same
<kemik> xcsd:  the idea of backports is great... but that backports keep breaking things aint great
<nalioth> Feles: got a livecd?
<Feles> sorry about that
<CaiN_SA> lol BiSK-8
<Feles> nalioth of ubuntu? yes?
<kanwar> jowi, yeah ... thanks to you!!
<Feles> er... yes I do
<BiSK-8> ur laffin' im cryin'
<xcsd> ok
<CzarAlex> nalioth, I have been and even when i make, it cannot be found. shall I post the output?
<tzapachuau> in the configure/engine
<CaiN_SA> BiSK-8, what did you think will happen ?
<tzapachuau> i have only
<nalioth> Feles: load it and fdisk /mbr
<Feles> okie doke
<tzapachuau> aRts Engine
<kanwar> if i can get it working soon enough i'll let you know ...
<Feles> brb
<tzapachuau> which did not play my mp3
<nalioth> CzarAlex: to a pastebin please
<intelikey> BiSK-8: what did you update ubuntu to?  debian ?  :)
<alexandros> tzapachuau: afterwards you have to select for the audio output
<BiSK-8> another logon page cain_sa
<Jowi> tzapachuau, esd is a sound daemon. either you use esd or alsa. it is a mess using them both at the same time.
<CaiN_SA> BiSK-8, rofl
<Echelon-H> have anyone had any success running ventrilo ?
* Jowi bows at kanwar
<BiSK-8> no, i updated from hoary 2 breezy
<tzapachuau> okay
<tzapachuau> but i cant use esd now
<tzapachuau> its not in the option
<CzarAlex> nalioth, of course. here is the top half of the make file. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2630
<CaiN_SA> BiSK-8, their basicly the same :(
<xcsd> dont use esd
<xcsd> it sux
<BiSK-8> why, is it possibile 2 update 2 debian?
<CaiN_SA> BiSK-8, no
<BiSK-8> argh
<BiSK-8> ok
<temperboi> hello, can someone help me? new to linux.
<CaiN_SA> it will break everything
<xcsd> its possible, but dont try this at home :)
<CaiN_SA> temperboi, with what ?
<intelikey> BiSK-8: you missed a bit on that eariler....  :)
<Jowi> tzapachuau, "esd" or "sudo esd"  should start it again
<temperboi> trying to install xmms but it say GLIB missing
<tzapachuau> ok
<CzarAlex> nalioth, Now. I've been adding a line under WISH8.3	= /usr/local/bin/wish8.3 . to WISH8.4	= /usr/bin/wish8.4
<nalioth> CzarAlex: and you've run the ./configure and it errors out?
<temperboi> and like i installed all the stuff in development
<BiSK-8> so, in the wiki page, i did all it says, then step 2, ti gives me error
<CzarAlex> nalioth, install directions dont mention ./configure
<Jowi> tzapachuau, i would suggest not using esd at all though. i removed it and is only using alsa instead.
<BiSK-8> and i am sudo
<nalioth> CzarAlex: the makefile looks to me like it is pretty well cut and dried
<temperboi> uhmm.. can i paste links to screenshots? i take them while installing,.
<ice_1963> hello sudo
<tzapachuau> i did esd
<tzapachuau> then there is a sound
<CzarAlex> nalioth, lemme run it and post output
<tzapachuau> but amarok did not work
<ice_1963> how are you lol
<BiSK-8> -.-
<BiSK-8> -.-'
<BiSK-8> -.-"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<BiSK-8> -.-'''
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<temperboi> CaiN_SA, can you check this is the screenshot, http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/5568/glib4ej.jpg
<temperboi> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3541/glib24le.jpg
<CzarAlex> nalioth, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2631
<Jowi> tzapachuau, are you in kde now? there's a #kubuntu
<tzapachuau> not in KDE
<tzapachuau> gnome i suppose
<ice_1963> gnome is the best
<nalioth> CzarAlex: it built. is there a problem with it?
<intelikey> ice_1963: cause why ?
<tzapachuau> i think i'll better use xmms
<tzapachuau> :)
<CzarAlex> nalioth, yes. I can't find it to run? would I just type tkmoo-light or tkmoo in to the run command? either one doesnt work for me.
<ice_1963> ok kde is better
<Jowi> tzapachuau, ah, very well. "killall esd" + gnome->system->prefs->sound: untick "enable sound server at startup" + gnome->system->prefs->multimedia something: default output sink: ALSA. then tell your programs to use alsa instead of esd. solution = perfect :)
<ice_1963> :0)
<nalioth> CzarAlex: in the terminal you built from, type ./tkmoo or ./tkmoo-light (tab completion is your friend)
<intelikey> ice_1963: cause why ?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, thats the * right?
<nalioth> you guys can take your interface discussions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ice_1963> it's linux ok
<nalioth> CzarAlex: whats the *?
<Feles> and back.... in ubuntu live boot... and nalioth, ubuntu is unable to open /mbr
<nalioth> Feles: use sudo?
<Feles> nope, still unable to
<CaiN_SA> sigh temperboi , why you compiling xmms ?
<CzarAlex> nalioth, Oo it worked. Sorry. Wrong usage of * . thanks for your help this morning.
<nalioth> Feles: the missing floppy drive is gonna be the death of us all
<Feles> greeeeat
<tzapachuau> it seems my xmms is frozen
<intelikey> nalioth: just kick me out of here.  i don't use ubuntu anyway....
<nalioth> CzarAlex: is there an install script in there?
<temperboi> CaiN_SA, why not?
<Jowi> tzapachuau, yeah, better quit all programs before making all the sound changes.
<ice_1963> windowmaker is better
<CzarAlex> nalioth, actually there is. make install . do I need to run that even though i can get the prog to run?
<Jowi> ice_1963, WM rocks.
<aris[glande] > hello people. I am trying to download the whole dependancies needed for runing "geda" on a ubuntu box at home which has no internet connection. How may I list the deps ? (I am running on an other ubuntu box but not sure some deps are already installed and won't be downloaded by apt-get -d)
<nalioth> !tell CzarAlex about checkinstall
<tzapachuau> even this xchat?
<nalioth> aris[glande] : use apt-zip
<Jowi> tzapachuau, not if it not use any sound events you don't have to
<aris[glande] > nalioth, didn't know about it. just going to see
<CzarAlex> nalioth, ok thank you.
<Feles> is there any way of working around the missing disk drive?
<havoc> nalioth: slick :)
* havoc mans apt-zip
<temperboi> CaiN_SA, still here?
<skjsl> how do i install java in apt
<havoc> hmm, no apt-zip :(
<skjsl> it say it not there
<aris[glande] > hmm apt-zip is not installed on this computer
<skjsl> :(
<nalioth> CzarAlex: if you compile a lot of your own stuff, checkinstall is your friend when it comes time for system maintenance
<aris[glande] > and i cannot install it due to strange apt rules
<havoc> aris[glande] : apt-get install apt-zip
<havoc> bah
<Jowi> Feles, my suggestion would be to go through with the ubuntu install. you can resize the win partition there and probably make it all work fine.
<tzapachuau> thanks guys
<tzapachuau> with your help
<tzapachuau> its nice to play with Ubuntu (Linux)
<aris[glande] > havoc, the admins have set a local repository directory and it's not mounted
<temperboi> can i be next in the help list? :(
<tzapachuau> Now i really agree that linux can do something than just a system Beep
<nalioth> Feles: waht was your original question? i just assumed you wanted to clean your /mbr
<CzarAlex> nalioth, heh and I need friends when using linux :0 thanks again.
<Feles> I wanted to be able to boot back into Windows.
<Feles> not just clean it
<kemik> temperboi:  what's the error?
<nalioth> CzarAlex: got a whole room of em
<kemik> Feles:  call windows-support :P
<aris[glande] > hmm just downed them by hand. I hope I won't miss any package
<nalioth> Feles: cleaning the /mbr will bring back a windows only system
<temperboi> http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/3541/glib24le.jpg  << screenshot of glib error
<havoc> nalioth: even NT/2K/XP?
<Jowi> Feles, go through with the install of ubuntu. you will in the end get a bootloader that possibly can boot your windows partition.
<nalioth> aris[glande] : in a terminal, type "apt-cache showpkg <pkgname>" and it'll show you the packages necessary
<Feles> lol the possibly isn't very reassuring
<Feles> but I suppose I'll try to go through with it.
<kemik> temperboi:  "sudo apt-get install libglib1.2-dev"
<Feles> Thanks guys.
<Jowi> Feles, well, since you aborted and it failed, that is my best bet
<nalioth> havoc: windows doesnt use the /mbr
<Feles> yeah
<kemik> temperboi:  i'm assuming youve installed "build-essential" aswell since you seem to have the compilers etc installed
<havoc> nalioth: oh yeah, first bootable drive is where it's bootloader goes
<ice_1963> what is window's
<Feles> well, be back in a lil while, hopefully.
<temperboi> kemik, thanks, but i have installed everything in development.
<skjsl> could anyone tell me why apt no longer has java?
<skjsl> I mean the ubnutu reposotorys
<johnnybezak> anyone know of a good howto for rsync w/ ssh
<nalioth> skjsl: distribution legalities
<nalioth> skjsl: which java did you want?
<havoc> johnnybezak: yes, hang on
<atha> temperboi: why are you compiling the xmms, isn't the packaged xmms good enough?
<BiSK-8> how can i uninstall xmms?
<skjsl> nalioth: I just want the runtime j2r**bla
<humulus> apt-get remove xmms
<nalioth> BiSK-8: apt-get remove xmms
<nalioth> skjsl: hoary or breezy?
<BiSK-8> k
<kemik> temperboi:  try libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2  and libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2
<havoc> johnnybezak: I use a setup very similar to this: http://www.jdmz.net/ssh/
<BiSK-8> thx
<temperboi> atha, i cant install it
<kemik> maybe
<atha> temperboi: why, what's the matter with it
<kemik> temperboi:  what's the error on apt-getting xmms ?
<ice_1963> xmms and streamtuner rock's
<AnThony> helllo
<temperboi> im tryinh to install it in a computer with no internet so i guess it didnt find it.. so i downloaded another package and try compiliing it. its what i read from forums tho.
<atha> ice_1963: could you please stop that mindless babble about "this and that rocks"
<ice_1963> with sid that is
<Jowi> hello AnThony
<kemik> temperboi:  you should have downloaded the deb from the ubuntu rep's
<temperboi> yes, that the deb file.. do i need to unzip it or i run the apt-get install?
<kemik> dpkg -i file.deb
<BiSK-8> are there any programs 4 ubuntu that support a usb bluetooth device since its made for windows?
<atha> BiSK-8: I guess that it's supported out of the box
<BiSK-8> what?
<BiSK-8> what does that mean?
<atha> just plug it in, and run "hciconfig" to see information about the device
<nalioth> BiSK-8: wants to know where the bluetooth manager is
<xiaogil> Is there an atlas freeware for linux ?
<BiSK-8> ok
<skjsl> nalioth: hoary
<BiSK-8> i ran hciconfig
<BiSK-8> now what?
<temperboi> i have installed ubuntu in another computer with no internet, so is it possible to download the source and change to repositories to my disk directory?
<nalioth> skjsl: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/   have fun
<jack> nalioth : i got it up and running np, thanks again
<nalioth> jack: great!
<BiSK-8> atha, nalioth, now what?
<atha> BiSK-8: what do you want to do with it?
<kemik> temperboi:  if you can retrieve the files from a disk, just use Dpkg
<BiSK-8> send files 2 another bluetooth device atha
<temperboi> ok thanks..
<atha> did the hciconfig show that it's running ok (UP RUNNING etc. line in the output and address and all)
<BiSK-8> atha: i wanna send files 2 another bluetooth device
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<BiSK-8> atha, are you here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<skjsl> nalioth:  Thanks heaps :)! whats the brezzy one for future use
<BiSK-8> nalioth, can u help me?
<nalioth> skjsl: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<skjsl> :D
<nalioth> BiSK-8: i can only recommend asking uncle google for "linux bluetooth manager" or something like that (i have no bluetooth or ideas)
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thx
<MrLaminar> hi
<MrLaminar> how can i copy tahoba*.ttf from my windows installation to ubuntu and enable it?
<MrLaminar> oopps... tahoma*.ttf
<Jowi> MrLaminar, i guess you just put it somewhere in /usr/share/fonts
<Jowi> MrLaminar, there is also a way to make the font only available to a specific user by placing it in /home/user/.fonts
<atha> BiSK-8: are you sending to a mobile phone or what?
<atha> or another linux computer or windows?
<MrLaminar> thanks jowi, do i have to update anything else?
<Jowi> it takes awhile for the font to get updated
<MrLaminar> ok, it did now
<MrLaminar> thx
<Jowi> MrLaminar, should be automatic.... i think... ehhhh.
<Jowi> :)
<atha> BiSK-8: check that you have "gnome-bluetooth" package installed "sudo apt-get install gnome-bluetooth"
<Tooheys> can anyone tell me if I install ubuntu can I still use my bluetooth adapter?
<Tooheys> ohh hehehe what timing!
<atha> after that, you can send files from command line using "gnome-obex-send filename" and a GUI appears which shows other bluetooth devices
<gorilla> hi all, does anyone know of a pastebin that allows you to attach binaries (images).
<housetier> imgshack or so allows to post images
<atha> I think I saw a nautilus extension sometimes which provided a rigth-click context menu entry for bluetooth sending
<glick> excuse me, im trying to run a progam and i get this error message
<glick> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<glick> cannot handle file 'libc.so.6' with TLS data
<glick> does anyone know what thats all about>
<Jowi> gorilla, you can host them on your freshly installed apache webserver :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gorilla> Jowi, I though of that... Not when I am behind a ADSL modem that is a piece of shit.. but stuck with it...
<Eddy_> hello
<Jowi> gorilla, ah. point taken.
<coobra> lol
<Eddy_> anyone to help me with a problem involving GRUB/MBR/ubuntu install on a laptop comp ? been spending 5 hours on it and still stuck =/
<Jowi> Eddy_, be more precise ...
<glick> hey can linux run programs for macOSX?
<Eddy_> well it's quite long, that's why i'm not more specific
<Jowi> Eddy_, what is the symptoms and where did it fail your boot?
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. I have managed to get ubuntu to register lo & eth0 as it registers correctly, but I still seem to be unable to connect to the internet with the wireless lan. Can anyone help?
<Eddy_> i installed breezy over hoary, asking the partitions to be formatted. it did, but when it tried to install GRUB, it failed. i rebooted, and GRUB is missing (Error 15). so i tried to install again, but then it doesn't find my partitions, it only displays "??? ???". using the RIP tool, though, it DOES find my partitions, so all hope is not lost. but i need help to make the install working (finding my partitions)
<kemik> Eddy_:  since you've no stuff on your partitions, just make a clean install again
<kemik> with hoary
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, wireless lan... are you connecting to a  router or does it go through another computer?
<kemik> and wait for breezy to be released
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: Its through a router.
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, can you ping the router?
<Eddy_> kemik it is very possible that this won't solve the problem, so i don't feel like going through 10 hours of download just to reinstall hoary, and to have to install breezy all over again in two weeks
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: No. I mean, I know how to do it, but it doesn't ping.
<kemik> keep forgetting not everyone have 10mbit internetaccess
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, do you recieve an ip address from the router or have you configured the card to a static address?
<hutgyrr> if I was in depth in the filesystem say /var/lib/program/com/file and then I changed to /tmp, is there a quic way to go back to that long directory?
<glick> damn im trying to run this IC program with no successs
<johnnybezak> bloody hell i've got debian on my server, i want to put ubuntu on it so bad
<Eddy_> Jowi any clue then ?
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: I have tried with both a static ip address and without. Just for reference, I am currently using the livecd for mepis linux (also debian based) and I don't even need to configure here.
<intelikey> johnnybezak: why ?
<bimberi> hutgyrr: cd $OLDPWD
<Jowi> Eddy_, not really....
<hutgyrr> bimberi: neat
<johnnybezak> intelikey: packages mainly. everything i want ubuntu just has, debian doesn't. i'm just used to ubuntu i suppose, the little differences are enough to give me the sh*ts
<hutgyrr> what does PWD stand for
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, what ip and subnet do you get from the router?
<cafuego_> path working directory
<intelikey> present working dir.
<cafuego_> or that
<cafuego_> basically, the dir you're in.
<hutgyrr> ah, and is there a way to see other variables like that
* bimberi thought it was "print working directory" :)
<vader1102> cafuego, good morning
<atha> it seems that bluetooth plugin is missing from the breezy package of nautilus-sendto - I wonder is it intentionally or unintentionally
<Jowi> Eddy_, i have not tried Breezy yet
<cafuego_> hutgyrr: type 'set'.
<cafuego_> vader1102: evenin'
<vader1102> lol
<Eddy_> i don't think it's breezy related
<Skid> hm, isn't openvpn server in apt repo's? :o
<Eddy_> i would like to know how to reset my MBR, much like the fdisk /mbr command
<kemik> Eddy_:  that's how you do it
<kemik> Eddy_:  if you got a livecd etc
<vader1102> I am using Breezy right now and love it....it does what I have asked it to do. and more
<kemik> but i guess GRUB is fubar'ed then
<cafuego_> !find openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: (Virtual Private Network daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.99+2.rc6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 279 kB, Installed size: 840 kB
<kemik> vader1102:  good for you.. but that's not the case for everyone
<Skid> server :P
<Eddy_> i can burn a livecd, but how would i do the "fdisk /mbr" equivalent from there ?
<Skid> not client
<Skid> oh
<Skid> hm, wtf
<Eddy_> "fubar'ed" ? sorry, not english =)
<vader1102> kemik, I know....just had to put in my 2 cents worth..I will be quiet now
<Skid> fubar was a term used in WW2 (or 1 now can't remember) meaning f**ked up beyond all recognision
<hutgyrr> what kind of use could you have to mess around with a VPN at home
<kemik> Eddy_:  fucked up beyond all recognition
<Eddy_> oh that
<Eddy_> yeah, quite so
<Eddy_> =)
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: I get ip as 192.168.1.2. But subnet?
<cafuego_> 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
<kemik> Eddy_:  i think you should try "reinstalling grub"
<bzimage> c class adress... private use: subnet 255.255.255.0
<kemik> or something
<kemik> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, "ifconfig" will show you. look for "mask"
<Eddy_> i'll look into that again, but the problem is that when i first tried to install it, within the regular ubuntu install, it CRASHED
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: ah, 255.255.255.0
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, that is correct for your ip address
<Eddy_> and further attempts saw it crash again
<kemik> Eddy_:  well, that cant be good
<Eddy_> no, but since RIP sees the partition table correctly, that is not too bad either
<glick> do you guys think that the windows version of interactive C will work on wine?
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: Currently (with mepis as I'm using now) I get lo and wlan0 from ifconfig, but in ubuntu I have lo & eth0
<hutgyrr> would there be a way to set your own variables up for say last three working directorys?
<johnnybezak> how do I install a .deb that I've d/led
<johnnybezak> ?
<hutgyrr> dpgk
<havoc> dpkg -i blah.deb
<teenie> is there a online    games for uuubuntu?
<ishit> juicy ripper not workin anyone any idea
<irvin> teenie: yup
<johnnybezak> teenie: what sort of machine do you have?
<ubuntuguy> does anyone know how to roll back using bazaar(bzr)?
<intelikey> Eddy_: i have to agree with the eariler advice.   just reinstall the system.    something is "fubar"  there.
<teenie> ubuntu
<bimberi> hutgyrr: you could write your own cd command (as a shell script) to do it
<teenie> what machine?
<Eddy_> intelikey i am willing to reinstall the system, except that the system does not see any partition in the partition table, but that ominous "??? ???" line
<ishit> is there much difference betwen hoary n breezy
<ubuntuguy> the bazaar wiki doesn't cover roll back. anyone out there use bzr?
<ishit> ANYONE
<intelikey> so use a live cd or something and fix your partitions then reinstalllllll
<glick> has anyone used interactive C on linux
<ishit> huh
<Eddy_> intelikey and how would i do that please ?
<intelikey> cfdisk
<cafuego_> Interactive C?
<ubuntuguy> anyone know where I can get more help, info or tutorial on bazaar?
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, yes. you must run iwconfig to set up the wireless part. you need wlan0
<cafuego_> hutgyrr: use the 'pushd' and 'popd' commands.
<Eddy_> using the RIP tool, cfdisk had no option about fixing the partition table. i mean, i could mess with it, but there was nothing like "fix the mbr" or "rewrite the mbr" or whatnot
<ubuntuguy> this is all I can find http://bazaar.canonical.com/Documentation#head-ddbe42596fd234725872d19faa85c3cf28301c34
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<intelikey> no not the mbr.   the partitions   then let grub take care of mbr
<Eddy_> intelikey what do you call "fix the partitions" then ? aas i've said, RIP recognizes them no problem, so i don't see what i'm supposed to "fix" there
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: I have tried to use iwconfig wlan0, but I just get device not found
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, and eth0 should not be enabled once you get the wlan configured.
<Jowi> ubotu, tell dmacdonald111 about wireless
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, have a look at that linkn ubotu gave you.
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: Yes, I have been there and I need ndiswrapper (which I have) but I don't seem to be able to find the bcmwl5a.inf file. I have been searching for it for over a day now. :(
<intelikey> Eddy_: let me see if i understand you.   when installing ub the partitioner cant find any partitions.  but "RIP" what ever that is. sees them just fine .....    and the problem is not breezy specific.....  ?    hmmm   maybe reinstall hoary ????
<[bugi] > Hello, where can i find OOo RC1 for Hoary?
<glick> hey how do i install a windows application with wine?
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, can't help you there.
<dmacdonald111> okay. Thanks for your help though :)
<Eddy_> intelikey RIP is Recovery Is Possible, a Recovery tool that is recommended by plenty for dealing with MBR problems among other things.
<Eddy_> and the problem arose when installing GRUB
<glick> how do i install a windows program with wine?
<Eddy_> so i THINK that the problem is GRUB related
<dmacdonald111> Jowi: I can find it as a .exe - can I use that?
<Eddy_> that GRUB mucked up the partition table, and so i want to FIX IT
<Eddy_> not install anything else
<cafuego_> glick: wine foo.exe and cross your fingers
<glick> hehe
<Jowi> dmacdonald111, the driver is sort of vital :) no idea about that .exe. perhaps with wine.
<glick> thanks
<intelikey> so fix it.
<glick> god i hope this works
<Eddy_> intelikey why do you hang here if you do that kind of answer ?
<dmacdonald111> Thank you Jowi. I hadn't thought about wine. I shall give that a go
<cafuego_> note that foo.exe needs to be somewhere ona  drive mapped under wine. (try /home or /tmp)
<cafuego_> glick: What app?
<Eddy_> i mean, i thought it was about helping people, not answering like that.
<glick> cafuego, interactive C
<glick> it says it installed fine
<glick> so where would i run it from?>
<teenie> is there anybody who have tried turbolinux?
<cafuego_> glick: Where did you install it to?
<cafuego_> glick: check .wine/c_drive/Program Files/...
<glick> cafuego, yeah i see it
<cafuego_> when again wine foo.exe
<glick> ls
<cafuego_> .
<cafuego_> ..
<cafuego_> Password:
<flux_> What should i type in console to configure WINE?
<intelikey> wine[tab] 
<intelikey>  [tab]  = the tab key
<intelikey> bash tab compleation is your friend
<bzimage> [tab] 
<ayeizajedi> hi everyone
<bzimage> *yay*
<flux_> How do i start WINE?
<benno> hi, my ubuntu hoary gnome closes programs when i minimize them, instead of putting them to a panel-tab... whats wrong?
<whyameye> Is there a something like ndiswrapper for modems?
<Jowi> flux_, you don't "start" it as such. you run exe files with it.
<intelikey> wine <windows-program>
<intelikey> wine <path>/notepad.exe
<flux_> How du i install ATC Radar Screen(its on desktop)
<teenie> how to play yahoo music her in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> Well, you can use binfmt-misc and wine to tweak .exe's to run via wine automagically.
<teenie> how to play yahoo music her in ubuntu?
<teenie> how to play yahoo music her in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> teenie: stop repeating
<teenie> ok
<flux_> What is binfmt-misc?
<teenie> im ssory
<teenie> im ssory
<ayeizajedi> lol
<teenie> how to play yahoo music her in ubuntu?
<dpro\> teenie, do you have mplayer?
<teenie> nothin
<cafuego_> flux_: a way of using file magic (see /etc/magic) to automagically run interpreted executables. So you cna say make a .jar file execitable and automatically run 'java -jar foo.jar' when you type ./foo.jar. Same applies to .exe and wine.
<teenie> where i can get that/
<dpro\> teenie, open a terminal, type sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<flux_> cafuego, have you MSN?
<glick> when i try to set the com port in my windows app i get this...
<glick> fixme:comm:SetupComm insize 2048 outsize 2048 unimplemented stub
<glick> fixme:comm:SetCommState RTS_CONTROL_TOGGLE is not supported.
<glick> IC: Serial port (pre)connected
<cafuego_> The first two letters of that acronym should tell you...
<glick> i guess that means im screwed right?
<dpro\> teenie, and then in a terminal type mplayer the url to the radiostream
<flux_> ?
<hutgyrr> when you install apache on ubuntu the debian placeholder page comes up
<cafuego_> yes
<flux_> Is it someone speaking norwegian here?
<hutgyrr> why hasn't it been changed?
<dpro\> flux_, jeg taler dansk hvis det kan hjlpe
<flux_> Fint;)
<flux_> Vet du hvordan jeg setter opp Wine?
<dpro\> flux_, du har installeret det, ikke?
<glick> any way i can run a macOS X program in linux?
<flux_> jo...
<teenie> cccouldnt find the package
<dpro\> flux_, virker det s ikke nr du skriver wine og sti til programmet som skal kre?
<flux_> ok
<flux_> Hvordan gjr jeg det ved  starte noe p skrivebordet?
<dpro\> flux_, "wine /sti/til/filen/som/ligger/p/skrivebordet/lalalal.exe
<skjsl> wiill anyoff this http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<deFrysk> !se
<skjsl> run .mov?
<ubotu> No idea, deFrysk
<flux_> /home/flux/Desktop/Setup.exe?
<deFrysk> !norge
<ubotu> deFrysk: Not a clue
<deFrysk> tss
<flux_> deFRYSk,er du norsk?
<dpro\> flux_, ja bare med wine frst
<skjsl> sorry
<skjsl> slip of the keys
<deFrysk> no you guys should go to #ubuntu-no or something
<dpro\> wine /home/flux/Desktop/Setup.exe
<deFrysk> this is ang english channel folks
<flux_> flux@xp1700:~$ wine /home/flux/Desktop/Setup.exe
<flux_> bash: wine: command not found
<skjsl> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs if i follow this will .movs work for me?
<dpro\> flux_, du har installeret wine, ikke?
<deFrysk> skjsl, ubuntuguide is evil
<skjsl> lol
<skjsl> too true
<deepwoodz> i'm trying to install a tarbell and every time i type su it tells me to type in my password and i type it in and it says authentication failure
<flux_> jo... Det er installert
<deFrysk> dpro\, this is ang english only channel
<deepwoodz> can anyone help?
<whyameye> skjsl, it should, if you install mplayer and the mplayer plug-in (if you wish to watch .movs in firefox)
<flux_> Har du MSN dpro\?
<deFrysk> flux_, please
<kanwar> jowi, you there?
<Jowi> deepwoodz, try "sudo su"
<whyameye> skjsl, I found some.movs don't play correctly, and you can also play .movs using Apple Quicktime and Wine.
<Jowi> kanwar, yep, just got back
<deepwoodz> ok thanks
<dpro\> deFrysk, sorry
<kanwar> jowi, it worked!
<mahangu> gnutella, edonkey client for ubuntu?
<kanwar> i compiled and loaded sk98lin finally
<skjsl> whyameye: will totem do it
<Jowi> superb kanwar :)
<kanwar> earlier it had something like skge loaded
<skjsl> whyameye: mplayer is unstable for me
<deepwoodz> thanks alot
<kanwar> hey thanks to you for helping me out ... it was quite frustrating trying to figure it out alone!
<Tooheys> before i get all excited about isntalling ubunto does it recognise sata drives ?
<Jowi> kanwar, no probs. glad i could be of some use
<whyameye> skjsl, yes totem will do it.
<kanwar> *grin* now to try and install it on my Compaq nc6220 laptop and configure the wifi hehehe
<Tooheys> I tried the live cd but could not find my windows hard drives ?
<Jowi> kanwar, you really enjoy deep troublesome waters, haha
<XHK> How do i install deb files?
<cafuego_> Tooheys: Yes, it does.
<kanwar> jowi, that's how i plan to learn everything :)
<Jowi> XHK, dpkg -i package.deb
<XHK> ty
<kanwar> jowi, everything that i can, that is
<Tooheys> cafuego: cheers. where are they ?
<whyameye> XHK download the .deb file, then type dpkg -i <filename>
<cafuego_> Tooheys: In your computer?  ;-)  They show up as SCSI. sda etc.
<Tooheys> cafuego: hehe. I looked in mount and dev and couldnt seem to find anything that ressembled my windows ntfs drives ?
<Jowi> kanwar, same here :)
<cafuego_> !ntfs
<joachim_> hi
<cafuego_> Tooheys: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<cafuego_> Tooheys: That scans for NTFS etc partitions.
<Tooheys> cafuego does !ntfs mean out of the box the ubuntu distro won't read windows drives?
<Tooheys> ahh ok, i will try it..
<cafuego_> Tooheys: it will, you just need to mount 'em.
<kanwar> thanks jowi ... i'll sign off tonight ... i am here in Sydney, Australia and its sleep time ... 11.00 pm almost
<XHK> it will say   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<whyameye> I have a modem with an ESS chipset. From what I could learn on Google, ESS and Linux don't play well together. Is there a wrapper for windows drivers for modems, something like what ndiswrapper is for wireless?
<Jowi> cu kanwar
<cafuego_> Amazing, it's nowhere near bed time in Melbourne
<joachim_>  which gnome package handles folder sharing?
<cafuego_> joachim_: by default, either samba or nfs.
<Tooheys> its 10:47pm here on the mid-north coast.. sleep is a few hours away hehe
* cafuego_ hasn't even had his beers yet
<Tooheys> I hope it's a Tooheys Extra Dry and not that shithouse VB you mexicans like to drink :P
<joachim_> I don't have either installed yet -- I'm getting a 'Sharing services are not installed' warning. is that just a part of nautilus?
<cafuego_> Speaking of which. Now's as good a time as any.
<Jowi> for a moment there i thought "beers" was "beds"
<Jowi> lol
<skjsl> whyameye: um what is the name of the package that runs .mov?
<cafuego_> Tooheys: I'm a cultured European, thankyou.
<joachim_> I want to file an enhancemnet in bugzilla
<cafuego_> Tooheys: Not some filthy convict ;-)
<Tooheys> cafuego: hehe wog ?
<cafuego_> clog wog
<cafuego_> (no aussie passport)
<Tooheys> me too :P
<gorilla> Tooheys: a terrible aussie beer.
<whyameye> skjsl, it's a codec you need. It's been awhile. If I remember right, install totem-xine and w32codecs.
<Tooheys> Extra Dry is awesome!
<XHK> Why i cant open mp3's?
<glick> can i in anyway run a mac os X program in linux?
<Jowi> ubotu, tell XHK about mp3
!lilo:*! Hi all. If you're in Houston, Texas and you have an unused Vonage telephone adapter you'd like to donate to PDPC, please message me. Thanks!
<Jowi> XHK, extra software need to be installed. follow ubotus lead :)
<mjr> glick, on linux/ppc, you can run mac os x under mac-on-linux. On other architectures, you may be able to use pearpc or qemu (though slowly)
<glick> hmm pearpc?
<Tooheys> hey got a question, is there any .net stuff avail in linux, linux compilers, emulators or even a port of the virtual machine thinggy ?
<arkanes> Tooheys: google for mono
<Nermal> go-mono.com
<Nermal> full .net implementation
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: I suppose Mono is partial implementation of .NET on linux
<Nermal> pretty much
<onkarshinde> !mono
<ubotu> onkarshinde: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Tooheys> interesting!
<glick> yeah but i have to run the entire macOS X OS for that
<intelikey> !stats
<Nameless12>  can someone tell me how to make all files in a dir automaticly be ch777 (i am sick of chmoding files in my webroot directory after i create them)
<Nermal> umask it
<Nermal> umask 000 it
<Tooheys> haha this is ironic!! "is positioned to become the leading choice for development of Linux applications"... lmafo a MS technology becomes the leading linux tech
<onkarshinde> ubotu: mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux. It supports winforms partially. For details www.go-mono.com
<ubotu> onkarshinde: okay
<Tooheys> ohh so I guess web application and services etc are out of the question :(
<BiSK-8> hello
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: It is not about MS technology. It makes you easy to write program in your choice of language and then run it on any platform where Mono is available.
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: hi
<BiSK-8> i get this error when using the ./configure option: configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<BiSK-8>  , what do i need 2 install?
<Tooheys> onkarshinde ahhhh...
<Nermal> BiSK-8: shockingly, the XML:: Parser perl module
<Nermal> :)
<atha> BiSK-8: libxml-parser-perl
<joachim_> how do I find what process a window belongs to?
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: What are you trying to install?
<BiSK-8> atha, thx
<intelikey> perl-xml something....
<BiSK-8> onkarshide, the gnome-gluetooth system
<atha> gnome-bluetooth can be installed fine with apt-get
<BiSK-8> i know
<BiSK-8> i tried
<BiSK-8> but 1 sec
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: Do you mean bluetooth? It can be installed with synaptic or apt-grt
<BiSK-8> ill show u what happenes
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: Please don't paste here
<BiSK-8> bluetooth
<BiSK-8> yes
<BiSK-8> sry
<BiSK-8> i wont
<onkarshinde> Paste into pastebin
<BiSK-8> its only wine
<BiSK-8> line*
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> it sais that its at its latest version
<BiSK-8> but there are 315 updates
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: So what is problem?
<BiSK-8> how do i run it?
<Nermal> apt-get upgrade ?
<onkarshinde> It must be somewhere in Applications menu
<Nermal> erm.. from the gnome menu ?
<BiSK-8> its not there
<BiSK-8> thats what's the prob
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: Did you check all menus?
<BiSK-8> yes
<BiSK-8> 1sec
<atha> so are you trying to send files or receive or what?
<BiSK-8> ill try rebooting
<Nermal> isn't gnome-bluetooth so you can go bluetooth:/// in nautilus ?
<BiSK-8> both
<BiSK-8> possibily send
<Nermal> BiSK-8: don't bother
<BiSK-8> dont bother?
<Nermal> to reboot
<BiSK-8> with what?
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> there
<BiSK-8> i tried it again
<Nermal>  go bluetooth:/// in nautilus
<atha> BiSK-8: gnome-obex-send filename
<onkarshinde> Nermal: I had problems sometime with menu entries not getting updated after some install.
<BiSK-8> and its in the menu
<BiSK-8> so what should i do?
<BiSK-8> upgrade?
<onkarshinde> Nermal: I think he should at least logout and logout
<onkarshinde> I mean login
<BiSK-8> or apt-get update
<Tooheys> how do linux programmers make a living, if everyone wants free software ?
<BiSK-8> hahaha
<BiSK-8> good question
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: So did you find it in Menu?
<apokryphos> Tooheys: normally it's a hobbie, but if you're real good you get money/sponsored
<BiSK-8> yes
<BiSK-8> i did
<BiSK-8> but it wont open
<XHK> Why i dont have sounds? :S
<BiSK-8> i'll reboot
<BiSK-8> or log out and in
<BiSK-8> brb
<Tooheys> apokryphos but get money for what?
<atha> what doesn't open
<atha> bluetooth file sharing is just a receiving server
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: There must be two entries related to bluetooth. One is device manager
<atha> from the menu
<apokryphos> Tooheys: for being a dedicated dev; suffice it to say you have to be pretty dang good though
<atha> and it shows in the tray area of upper panel
<apokryphos> Tooheys: all big projects get sponsors; developers in gnome, ubuntu, kde, linux kernel etc
<onkarshinde> XHK: Can you explain the problem with detail? Which sound card?
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: Some companies their employees to work on open source projects, because they get benefit from those projects.
<Tooheys> apokryphos: hmm this is the one thing that turns me off. I dont have a job, and atm I'm doing mobile phone games (making a little money) but would like to support myself doing applicaion development. Linux on the otherhand really doesnt allow for this?
<XHK> onkarshinde: nvidia sound card, yesterday was everything ok
<apokryphos> Tooheys: no; you can't really think of getting into Linux/development "for the money"
<onkarshinde> XHK: Did you change any setting?
<XHK> onkarshinde: No
<apokryphos> Tooheys: unless you're very good ;-). Canonical, for example, sponsors many Ubuntu developers
<XHK> onkarshinde: When i started computer, sound was muted, i unmuted it, but still no sound
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: You can make custom applications in linux for small companies into your town.
<henk> hmm why apokryphos  & Tooheys why do you tink it's impossible to make comercial applications that run on linux ?
<apokryphos> henk: never said it was; it sure isn't (it's been done many-a-time).
<onkarshinde> XHK: Are you logged in as a user who doesn't have access to sound card? Or have you checked that esd is started?
<XHK> onkarshinde: I dont know,  I have only one user...
<Tooheys> hmmm I just really cannot understand the motivation to dev for free, when you have a family to support etc.. and i tend to feel hobby programmers and their applications are a little short of being polished (thus soo many bugs)..
<Jowi> XHK, did you disable the soundserver startup in gnome->system->prefs->sound ?
<onkarshinde> XHK: can you tell me output of command 'ps-ef|grep esd' (without quotes?
<apokryphos> Tooheys: they don't *all* do it for free, but most surely do. Suffice it to say your latter point doesn't really hold up; kde and gnome are, for the majority, volunteer efforts
<henk> apokryphos,  it seemed like you meant that getting into development of applications on linux was not profitable. Not all applications build to run on a linux machine need to be free (or open source for that matter)
<XHK> Jowi: it is enabled
<apokryphos> henk: never said that, and of course you can -- yes
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: When Richard Stallman left his job and started GNU project he taught programming in colleges for earning money to fund his effort got GNU
<henk> hmm than i must have misread your remak to Tooheys
<Tooheys> but there are just soo many little snags to watch out for. (i really dont know..) like the gun licences and stuff like that if you use anything attached to license in your own developments your screwed..
<XHK> onkarshinde: umm it says command not found
<Tooheys> *gnu
<henk> Tooheys, as long as you don't copy code from some open source project but write it yourself you have nothing to do with a gnu open source licence
<onkarshinde> XHK: Do as Jowi said.
* glick sighs
<XHK> onkarshinde: I did so, it was enabled
<henk> just like in windows you can write your own closed software
<Tooheys> ohhh, but what if I use glib for ex ?
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: LGPL allows you to use some open source libraries and still keep your program closed.
<Tooheys> ahh.
<henk> as far as i know glib does not require you to open the programs you compile with it
<Tooheys> but then again who is going to want to even pay $5 for something I develop if in a few weeks after I release it someone does it for free, based of my idea..
<onkarshinde> XHK: Sorry the command was ps -ef|grep esd (note the space)
<Hendric> i installed ubuntu... and created 1 fat32 partition and mounted it on /windows (during installation).. but while im on the ubuntu system.. logged in as a user.. i can't write to /windows.. and can't even change its permission
<Hendric> how can i make it writable by all users
<onkarshinde> Hendric: You need to provide an option umask=000 to mount command or include in /etc/fstab
<rcaskey_> heya all, does anyone else not have a terminal option in breezy ;)
<rcaskey_> I used the menu editor to reenable the root terminal but didn't see just plain terminal
<henk> Tooheys, that is a problem that all software devloppers have not just the ones on linux. You have to find a way to make something that is usefull to others that makes them want to pay you for it
<kemik> rcaskey_:  it's removed in gnome
<Ninjew> onkarshinde: Or, you can add the option uid=user or gid=group (the preferable solution being make a group)
<kemik> afaik
<XHK> onkarshinde:hannes    8637     1  0 15:21 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<XHK> hannes   10401  9246  0 16:14 pts/0    00:00:00 grep esd
<rcaskey_> kemik: that's okay but err, I'd like to readd it ;)
<Hendric> onkarshinde: so it should be like this on fstab: /dev/hda3 /windows vfat umask=000 0 0 <--???
<onkarshinde> Ninjew: True. gid=100 maybe. But you will still need umask
<Ninjew> onkarshinde: I can't remember what the default umask is for a mounted fat32 partition, doesn't it include group rw as well? Maybe i'm wrong
<onkarshinde> Hendric: Right. Additionaly auto,umack=000,gid=100
<Hendric> great!
<rcaskey_> anyone here know how to force a radeon into dual screen instead of mirror mode?
<onkarshinde> Ninjew: I suppose default is 022 and files owned by root
<jjazz> rcaskey_:  Does your radeon do merged framebuffers?
<Hendric> why does ubuntu doesn't do it when mounting fat32 partition during installation (DISK PARTITIONER)? it defaults to root
<rcaskey_> jjazz: dunno
<XHK> onkarshinde:hannes    8637     1  0 15:21 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/esd -nobeeps
<onkarshinde> rcaskey_: Regarding your first question install package nautilus-terminal
<jjazz> rcaskey_:  Well, go find out.
<rcaskey_> jjazz: one sec
<onkarshinde> XHK: What are you trying to play and using which application?
<onkarshinde> Hendric: You can add uid=somenumber to fstab line so as files are owned by some user. By defaulr partitions are mounted at boot so owned by root
<Hendric> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  <-- should this upgrade my Hoary to Breezy???
<Hendric> or i better get the ISO and reinstall??
<XHK> onkarshinde: There isn't no sounds at all. And if  i wanna play some music file it will give error or freeze.
<rcaskey_> jjazz: don't see any mention of it in my xorg.conf its a 9600 (RV350)
<Hendric> i got that one already onkarshinde.. thanks so much
<vanguardist> hello
<vanguardist> I'm trying to build plib
<onkarshinde> Hendric: Provided you have replaced hoary with breezy in /etc/sources.list and done apt-get update first. Just check the channel topic
<atha> Hendric: yes, it does, if you have changed the repositories point to breezy ones in sources.list
<jjazz> rcaskey_:  The place to look for that info is in your radeon documentation.  If your card supports it, you add it to your xorg.conf.
<vanguardist> and I get this error:
<vanguardist> checking for glNewList in -lGL... no
<vanguardist> checking for glNewList in -lMesaGL... no
<vanguardist> configure: error: could not find working GL librar
<onkarshinde> XHK: Ok. What type of music and using which application?
<atha> and of course apt-get update like onkarshinde wrote
<vanguardist> I've installed every dev package for gl/glut/mesa/X that I can think of and it's still not working
<vanguardist> any clues as to which one I'm missing?
<vanguardist> (low google juice on this one it seems)
<onkarshinde> vanguardist: What are you trying to do?
<nalioth> vanguardist: use synaptic and search "names and contents"
<XHK> onkarshinde: first of all i want sounds back
<Hendric> Anyone here got a hotfix for Gyach.. the pixbuffer error that closes the program unexpectedly....
<XHK> onkarshinde: Ive tried mp3 with xmms, and with default players
<rcaskey_> jjazz: I think those only work with the propriatary driver right?
<Jowi> XHK, well, did you change gnome->system->prefs->multimediasomething->default output sink to ALSA or something?
<onkarshinde> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<sara> join
<rcaskey_> driver is v4l
<XHK> Jowi its ESD
<jjazz> rcaskey_:  No, I don't think so.  I installed no proprietary drivers on this box, and yet I've got merged FBs going.
<onkarshinde> rcaskey_: which card?
<XHK> Jowi: Do i have to change it?
<onkarshinde> rcaskey_: Specific model number
<Jowi> XHK, strange thing. the apps should not freeze. we can try one other thing
<rcaskey_> onkarshinde: 9600 (RV350) on PPC
<XHK> Jowi: only XMMS freezed
<sara> hello
<atha> XHK: have you tried to select different output plugin in xmms
<Jowi> XHK, ah, only xmms..... what output have you chosen xmms to use? do you have esd plugin for it?
<rcaskey_> despite not having mergedfb enable I do have mirror mode right now
<XHK> Jowi: I dont know, anyway its not so important now, i want my sounds back.
<rcaskey_> even though there is only a 1 screen server laytout
<onkarshinde> rcaskey_: There you are. I suppose support for that card is not yet complete. Yet this thing may help you.
<onkarshinde> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<XHK> Jowi: Like in gaim there isnt sounds and thats not gaims fault.
<basti> could anyone tell me how I got rar support in breezy? I cant seem to locate a rar package with apt
<kemik> basti:  maybe unrar-nonfree ?
<rcaskey_> onkarshinde: I'm on a mac, I don't think they will have hte propriatary driver ;)
<XHK> Jowi: about the xmms, whats hould i do to close it? :P Its freezed right now
<basti> kemik, gonna try
<Jowi> XHK, no it is not gaims fault. some apps i really need did not play nice with esd so i turned it off for good and have not had a problem since. maybe you should try the same setup as i have
<rcaskey_> onkarshinde: why am I seeing anything on the second head at all?
<Jowi> XHK, if you want to try it
<onkarshinde> rcaskey_: I suppose they have. It is the OS you are using that matters.
<ernstp> Anyone has a SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ?
<glick> he does anyone recognize this error when trying to run an applications...
<glick> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<glick> cannot handle file 'libc.so.6' with TLS data
<Jowi> XHK, it will mean however, that you will not have sound when closing apps and minimising windows and such. but at least you will have sound in applications!
<Hendric> Does breezy got support for EPSON CX all in one printer/scanner?? they have with HP...
<Orbman> Now that breezy is close to release, should i grab hoary or breezy for a new install ?
<inc|freaky> does any1 know how i can edit the kmenu? because the link to kcontrol suddenly disapeared and i want to readd it
<vanguardist> I'm trying to build plib
<vanguardist> and I get this error:
<vanguardist> configure: error: could not find working GL librar
<vanguardist> I've installed every dev package for gl/glut/mesa/X that I can think of and it's still not working
<onkarshinde> glick: Which application?
<basti> kemik, there was unrar-free and it installed but I still cant extract
<glick> onkarshinde, interactive C 4 for linux
<inc|freaky> is the installation of the nvidia driver the same as under debian?
<onkarshinde> glick: Is it QT based application?
<glick> onkarshinde, i thinks o
<glick> i installed kde
<glick> still get the same error
<Orbman> which should i use for a new install ? breezy or hoary? this is for a normal desktop system...
<Nermal> ermm...
<onkarshinde> glick: There was no need to install KDE. Install you should install a package something like libqtmt302c**
<atha> Orbman: based on my experience, I'd say breezy
<Jowi> Orbman, hoary is a sure shot.
<onkarshinde> glick: I installed it when I tried to install skype.
<onkarshinde> glick: Because skype is QT based.
<Jowi> Orbman, considering hoary has had 6 months of maturing
<Orbman> Jowi: i can just upgrade when breezy comes out yea ?
<apokryphos> yes
<onkarshinde> Orbman: Sure you can.
<jklsjsdls> sudo apt-get install azureus
<Jowi> Orbman, yes you can upgrade. there are alot of ppl here that is using breezy fine as well
<jklsjsdls> no go
<onkarshinde> Orbman: Read the channel topic
<jklsjsdls> :(
<Orbman> onkarshinde: yea i was just reading it..
<Orbman> hoary it is :) till breezy is out :D
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: have you enabled all repositories?
<glick> onkarshinde, i have libqt3c102-mt installed
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: yup
<basti> could anyone tell me how I can unrar in breezy? kinda sux to have to unrar on another pc...
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: do you get it in your repos?
<Orbman> actually when is breezy meant to be released ?
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: sudo apt-cache search azureus
<Jowi> basti, unrar x package.rar
<havoc> Orbman: oct 13th or so
<kemik> basti:  that's because you need the "non-free" version.. and it could be in multiverse/universe
<onkarshinde> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<Jowi> !info unrar
<Orbman> ty :)
<ubotu> unrar: (Unarchiver for .rar files), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:0.0.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 88 kB
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Read what ubotu said
<jklsjsdls> ubotu: I got my repo list from paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d38
<ubotu> jklsjsdls: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Jowi> jklsjsdls, ubotu is not a person
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: You need to add extra repository
<onkarshinde> !extra
<ubotu> onkarshinde: Bugger all, i dunno
<kemik> hehe
<jklsjsdls> oh bot
<jklsjsdls> dooh
<jklsjsdls> hehe
<Jowi> :)
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<onkarshinde> !hoary-extra
<ubotu> onkarshinde: What?
<basti> kemik, ah yes thx was in multiverse
<onkarshinde> does anyone know path of hoary-extra?
<onkarshinde> I think jklsjsdls needs it
<scanwinder> you know how there are diff x86 things like 486, 586, 686, what is a pentium one?
<Jowi> !dependencies
<ubotu> Not a clue, Jowi
<kemik> scanwinder:  depends on which pentium...
<Jowi> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<kemik> scanwinder:  586 or 686
<scanwinder> kemik: pentium mmx
<kemik> scanwinder:  586 the
<kemik> then
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: azureus is in extra repos and you will need to find ita path. May be this will help you.
<scanwinder> kemik: ok, thanks
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: whats the line(s) i need to add to souces.list
<ak37> Hoary Extras? -> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras
<Jowi> ak37, it was down yesterday. is it back online?
<ak37> Jowi, oh I don't know about it
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Did you get answer from ak37?
<jklsjsdls> yes thanks
<jklsjsdls> should i ad a secrity repo to that though?
<ak37> Jowi: I can see it through Firefox, it should be online
<onkarshinde> Jowi: It is online today
<shinu> ubuntu supports usb2 doesnt it?
<AcidPils> hi
<AcidPils> has anyone else problems playing .ogg files with mplayer?
<infornography> can anybody tell me how to suid a program?
<onkarshinde> shinu: Yes it does
<Jowi> ak37, yeah, but it does not have any files in it. i changed mine to deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted + deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Jowi> onkarshinde, ah great
<shinu> onkarshinde: support is stable isnt it? i read somewhere that its not, but maybe im mistaking with some other distro or something...
<Jowi> ak37, temporary offline then :)
<nalioth> Jowi: search planet.ubuntulinux.org for the new backports repos (remember b/p are evil)
<jklsjsdls> ak37: E: Malformed line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jklsjsdls> :(
<onkarshinde> shinu: It is sure stable
<shinu> onkarshinde: alright thanks :)
<Jowi> cheers nalioth
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: paste your source.list in pastebin
<ak37> jklsjsdls: Whoa? I paste that line from my sources.list
<onkarshinde> AcidPils: Never tried. Should play finde with Rhythmbox or Beep oir XMMS
<jklsjsdls> ak37: I put it at the bottom is that ok
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Should work
<ak37> jklsjsdls: Yeah
<AcidPils> onkarshinde: it works with xmms, but for listening to webstreams i prefer mplayer
<onkarshinde> AcidPils: Doesn't rhythmbox support web streams?
<jklsjsdls> I have my contry pre thing in front of the other ubuntu sources
<jklsjsdls> (but not yours
<onkarshinde> AcidPils: May be some configuration problem with mplayer
<jklsjsdls> ak37: is that ok
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Yes. Because extra repository is not mirrored. It is not official.
<AcidPils> onkarshinde: dont know, never tried that program, i would like to have something for the commandline ;)
<ak37> jklsjsdls: Yes
<Tooheys> hehe someone tell me a dream linux application that they would pay money for (even $1)
<AcidPils> Tooheys: something that makes it easy to config the ati driver ;)
<infornography> How can I "suid" a file?
<gxc> what means "suid"?
<Jowi> infornography, chmod a+s filename is the common way
<jklsjsdls> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2634
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: Something that managers in company will never how to configure.
<Jowi> ...or was it a+S
<infornography> thanks
<jklsjsdls> any help
<Tooheys> AcidPils: I have a ati raedon 9800, haven't installed linux yet.. trying to get motivation to do so. I dont really need another os as windows is jsut fine for me (developer)..
<Jowi> gxc, set user id
<Goonie> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<Goonie> PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/ide1/1.0
<gxc> thanks jowi:)
<Tooheys> I want to leave the evil empire that is M$, but dont want to throw away hard earned programming knowledge all for free.. know what i mean...
<Tooheys> hehe
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: In last line add dists after /
<Jowi> gxc, np. useful for letting users mount samba shares etc (suid mount). it is considered to be a security risk though
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2634
<jklsjsdls> ok cool
<wickedpuppy> Tooheys, i suggest you don't move if you don't need it
<wickedpuppy> really
<wickedpuppy> you will be disappointed
<avalost> ahh I wish I had a Tooheys new..
<avalost> I fell in love with that beer when was in australia
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: Why don't you get some linux certification. That will get you a job and then you will be able to work for opensource.
<will_> hey everyone
<wickedpuppy> !ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, wickedpuppy.
<gxc> I'm a programmer too,I need linux,it's a good platform
<wickedpuppy> am i lagging bad or what ??
<Tooheys> problem is I live in a remote town (no programming roles etc) so what I do atm is for myself to make cash (mobile phone games atm)..
<avalost> Tooheys, where in Oz are you?
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: There are some places where you can work from home. For example Mozilla Foundation.
<Tooheys> avalost hehe try Tooheys Extra Dry next time. I promise you will fall in love with it too.
<onkarshinde> gxc: So what is problem?
<avalost> Tooheys, if Iever make it back to Oz I will
<Tooheys> avalost: in the camden haven area..
<n00bster> hello, My mounting points disappears after i reboot..
<Tooheys> avalost: halfway between coffs harbour and newcastle and in between no bloody where hehe
<wickedpuppy> Tooheys, why not tell us what language you use or what ??
<Deanie> got a question, i want smb as part of kernel, ive ran make menuconfig and added smb protocol as Module, an saved the .config,  but what do i do then ?
<avalost> Tooheys, I don't know the area, but I spent two months going between sydney and bribane and a little furth north
<gxc> hehe, no problem , just like linux,like programming for it
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde:  still the same :(
<jklsjsdls> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2635
<Tooheys> atm J2ME for the mobile stuff, and C#.NET for pc applications
<Deanie> never touched kernel stuff, well when i did once, i broke it :)
<herrpoon> hello anyone thre?
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Same error again?
<onkarshinde> herrpoon: There are many
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: im on ubuntu live at the mo if thats a prob
<herrpoon> hey!
<jklsjsdls> (i have an installed ubuntu with the same setup
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde, yeah same
<herrpoon> sorry just using irssi from work, wanted to make sure ut was working
<wickedpuppy> Tooheys, as for java thats sun problem ... as for C# , there is mono but ... well i don't recommend it
<Tooheys> shamefull plug: http://members.iinet.net.au/~pharg/
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Hey the problem is not related to it. But I am not sure how you plan to install applications with Ubuntu live.
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde,: I will on my installed version
<elvirolo> hi all
<wickedpuppy> jklsjsdls, if installed then use apt-get install <program> or use synaptic
<herrpoon> hey
<AcidPils> can anyone try  grep 0x73627276 /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf and tell me if there is a hit?
<CruX_> hi all
<knewt> anyone here use laptop-netconf?
<Deanie> got a question, i want smb as part of kernel, ive ran make menuconfig and added smb protocol as Module, an saved the .config,  but what do i do then ?
<elvirolo> has anyone managed to install balazar 0.2 (http://home.gna.org/oomadness/en/) ?
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: can you state error again?
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: if i borrows ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net can i get the deb there
<herrpoon> what do u want to do?
<CruX_> can't be resolution in xorg.conf be set via modeline ?
<Jowi> AcidPils, nope
<n00bster> mounting points disappear after reboot.. eny way to fix it ?
<jklsjsdls> E: Malformed line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<AcidPils> Jowi: can you play .ogg with mplayer?
<ak37> n00bster: How do you mount it in the first place?
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: I suppose you wanted azureus. Here is the link http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/azureus_2.3.0.0-3~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<Jowi> AcidPils, will check
<AcidPils> thx
<jklsjsdls> :D
<n00bster> from bash
<ak37> n00bster: You need to enter some lines to /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<kemik> !tell n00bster about ntfs
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: But then you will need to install dependencies also manually.
<Jowi> AcidPils, will have to scp some ogg from the other pc
<n00bster> after i mount, i can see the new points on fstab..
<AcidPils> Jowi: i solved the problem ;)
<kemik> n00bster:  "cat /etc/fstab"
<AcidPils> rm /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf and it works
<sambagirl> will backpack serial port external cd burner work with ubuntu?
<kemik> sambagirl:  serialport? ouch.. must be slow
<onkarshinde> n00bster: Use following for auto mounting fat or ntfa partitions. http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<sambagirl> umm as long as it saving data is not to slow for me :)
<n00bster>  I use - sudi mount -t /etc/hda1 /media/hda1
<gxc> SATA cd burner??
<n00bster> ok.
<Jowi> AcidPils, good. just found out it worked :)
<onkarshinde> n00bster: Read my above reply
<Jowi> AcidPils, what was your prob?
* jklsjsdls hope he dosn't need to get dependencys there to
<AcidPils> i could not play any .ogg
<elvirolo> has anyone managed to compile/install soya 0.10 then ?
<sambagirl> let me check their web url
<sambagirl> brb
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: You will have to
<Jowi> AcidPils, heh, yeah. but did you get an error?
<AcidPils> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NXOTNM91.html <- that
<n00bster> I have, ty, i'm traying it now.
<pinoyskull> does anybody knows how to disable buffering when playing videos over LAN?
<onkarshinde> n00bster: You will have to run it as this 'sudo bash winmac_fstab"
<Jowi> AcidPils, alright. and you solved it with -ao i guess
<gxc> pinoyskull: over samba?
<AcidPils> Jowi: no, with rm /etc/mplayer/codes.conf
<n00bster> what's 'winmac_fstab' ?
<AcidPils> -ao didnt work
<Jowi> AcidPils, oh ok.
<pinoyskull> gxc: ya, over samba
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: You can use http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports as extra repos instead. It works properly.
<gxc> pinoyskull: :( I have the same problem
<onkarshinde> n00bster: It is a script that will add entries to your fstab by detecting vfat and ntfs partitions. Save that file yo your disc.
<pinoyskull> gxc: u fixed it?
<Crackstar> after installung ubuntu my system is freezing on loading "starting hotplug subsystem" what can i do?! :/
<pinoyskull> Crackstar: just wait for a few seconds, it will continue
<n00bster> ok, thank you.
<InitMass> any new releases of breezy stuff lately??
<gxc> pinoyskull: I use totem-xine, it always stop working for me
<Crackstar> pinoyskull no it dont continue and when i start recovery i get the error hw_random: RNG not detected ; hw_random cant be loaded missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random
<pinoyskull> gxc: totem or xine, it always buffers before it plays the video, i hate it, in slackware it doesnt do that
<sorush20> guys since I upgraded to breezy I've lost my printer..
<bretzel> How is Breezy now ? safe to upgrade ?
<onkarshinde> bretzel: Not yet.
<kemik> bretzel:  13 oct
<pinoyskull> bretzel: wait for the final release
<ak37> bretzel: I'm on Breezy, but my upgrade wasn't smooth
<gxc> me too!does anyone knows how to fix it?
<bretzel> 15 days before the Breezy day :-)
<Crackstar> hm :(
<bretzel> I will wait then thanks
<pinoyskull> i have a fresh install of breezy badger on my test pc, it was ok
<AcidPils> my update months ago worked fine... but then... omfg ;)
<ak37> Fresh install is cool
<pinoyskull> but ill wait for final before i make it my default workstation
<sorush20> how do I restart cups
<bretzel> I use my linux box mainly for C++ labs ( free time coding )
<kemik> sorush20:  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsd restart
<bretzel> I wonder if Breezy is well set for that
<pinoyskull> sorush20: /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<kemik> bretzel:  why would it not be ?
<bretzel> kemik: missing configs, data; paths, etc ...
<n00bster> winmac_fstab returns error: error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_1
<jeldert> OOo 2 RC1 is released today, any change to include it in breezy? Or even better, if the final is out in time t oinclude final instead of beta 2?
<kemik> bretzel:  lost me there...
<Crackstar> does somebody can help me ?
<gxc> bretzel:sure,it's well  set for that
<kemik> configs for what? paths to where?
<sorush20> when I try to restart the hotplug system it crashes the computer can can someone help please.
<onkarshinde> jeldert: OOo final should be out before Breezy final
<kemik> bretzel:  just install "build-essential" and you'll get the compilers.. (if not, jsut apt-get g++)
<pinoyskull> onkarshinde: i hope so, if not, ill stick to abiword and gnumeric for a while
<kemik> and most libs are also apt-gettable
<jeldert> onkarshinde, would be nice :D
<pinoyskull> sick: go to sleep and rest, :D
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: um could i still have some help
<jklsjsdls> sorry
<bretzel> Thus I can fire up the upgrade :-)  -- I am in a fresh vanilla Hoary re-install. Lets hope all will be good after that -- but the beauty of Ubuntu is its fast install and configs so I am not scared to restart
<jklsjsdls> i need libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<onkarshinde> I was just wondering if they include FF 1.5 beta in breezy so that I may upgrade to 1.5 once it is out.
<sorush20> j
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Did you try second repository i said. I said it just works.
<sorush20> I can't restart the hotplug system..
<nalioth> jklsjsdls: use azureus from sourceforge
<sorush20> it just crashes.. I don't know why
<ak37> onkarshinde: I heard FF 1.5 won't make it to breezy
<Jowi> sorush20, could be that pcmcia or acpi is disturbing it. if you suspect a specific one you can disable them here: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<jeldert> question: why am I having a hard time loging in with GAIM (to msn) all the time?
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: no could you paste the repositoray again?
<jeldert> aMSN doesn't connect either
<Jowi> sorush20, but if it is only when you restart it, and not during boot, maybe you can try to temporarily disable the network "sudo /etc/init.d/network stop"
<jklsjsdls> http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports
<jklsjsdls> ha
<Tooheys> hehe sorry for the questions but anyways: can i install redhat rpms with ubuntu ?
<jklsjsdls> ha
<jklsjsdls> ah
<plod> alien?
<bretzel> ... Upgrading :-)
<ak37> Tooheys: use alien to convert rpm to deb
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports
<onkarshinde> jeldert: Which gaim version?
<Crackstar> after installung ubuntu my system is freezing on loading "starting hotplug subsystem" what can i do?! :/
<Tooheys> ak37: ahh ok because I dont know which version of mono to download, its either suse or radhat..
<gxc> Tooheys:  use dpkg -i file.deb to install it
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: do i add /dists hoary-extras
<jklsjsdls>  to the end?
<ak37> Tooheys: Mono, I tought Mono is there for Ubuntu
<vinboy_> 123
<ak37> Tooheys: At least in Breezy, Hoary should have Mono in the backport repos
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Yes.
<Tooheys> ohh how do I know ?
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: Ever heard of synaptic?
<ak37> Tooheys: Check synaptics?
<jklsjsdls> do i need to say dists cause my other ones just have hoary-extras
<Tooheys> no sorry havent heard of it..
<jklsjsdls> i mean that part
<onkarshinde> Can anyone tell me exact purpose of gnome-meeting? Is it VoIP?
<Jowi> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (The Mono .NET development environment), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<Concord_Dawn> I have a question. I follow the Firestarter Howto located on the forums, but I still recieve the "Insufficient root privileges" error.
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Complete line 'deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/dists hoary-extras'
<Tooheys> hehe can you tell me what synaptic is?
<Deanie> its the ms equiv of netmeeting.
<Jowi> onkarshinde, video over ip with voice.
<ak37> Tooheys: It's under System > Administration > Synaptics
<onkarshinde> Tooheys: System->Administration->Synaptic
<Deanie> got a question, i want smb as part of kernel, ive ran make menuconfig and added smb protocol as Module, an saved the .config,  but what do i do then ?
<Jowi> onkarshinde, think it uses SIP for voip but i'm not sure
<onkarshinde> Jowi: No. It doesn't use SIP. It uses H.323
<Jowi> onkarshinde, aha.
<Tooheys> ohh I'm done.. thanks for all the help everyone.. I'm sure when I wake up in the morning i will be back in here to bug ya's :)
<onkarshinde> where can i get list of linux compatible tv capture cards?
<chorton> How do I add a path that #include's look to?
<DeVeRaS> yellow there
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. So I have got ubuntu up and running and I am happy :) But it is saying that there are updates to download. Is this safe to allow my computer to do this? Or should I be going through them 1 by 1 (there are 371). Thanks
<Jowi> onkarshinde, best bet is to have a look at mythtv's homepage
<DeVeRaS> i did apt-get install phpbb2 but it didn't go to /var/www/ but to /usr/share ... so it's outside the webserver. How can i install it to the correct path or where do i change the webserver to make that folder also browseble?
<kent> dmacdonald111, is it the stable ubuntu or the unstable Breezy? Either way, you want to upgrade. But if it is Breezy, you should have installed the stable version instead..
<fugit> I'm trying to get an ubuntu client to register with an w2k3 AD server for dynamic dns, thus far with no luck
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: it's still doing it! ahh
<fugit> I have tried the interface file perm hostname "machine.domain.com"
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: What is it doing?
<dmacdonald111> kent: uhm, pass. How can I find out which version it is?
<fugit> and I Have tried setting send host-name "machine.domain.com" as well as the fqdn send option
<jklsjsdls> E: Malformed line 10 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<nictuku> hi. I'm trying to install zope-ldapuserfolder but it depends on python2.2-ldap. I can't find that even on universe. pacakges.ubuntu.com shows it only in warty. What should I do?
<fugit> Anyone have success with Dynamic DNS and an ubuntu client
<Crackstar> after installung ubuntu my system is freezing on loading "starting hotplug subsystem" what can i do?! :/
<Rotund> what is the correct process for requesting a package gets bumped to a newer version?
<Rotund> Is it a bug report?
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Pastebin please
<jklsjsdls> ok
<Jowi> fugit, maybe you should add the win machine in /etc/hosts.allow
<sproingie> Rotund: did the maintainer forget to bump the version on a new version of a package?
<DeVeRaS> i did apt-get install phpbb2 but it didn't go to /var/www/ but to /usr/share ... so it's outside the webserver. How can i install it to the correct path or where do i change the webserver to make that folder also browseble?
<fugit> Jowi: I'll try anthing at this point :-) Trying that right now
<Jowi> fugit, like for ssh: sshd:ALL
<jklsjsdls> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2636
<kent> dmacdonald111, I think it will tell if you open up the webbrowser (firefox) and look at the "startpage". It should tell..
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2636
<Rotund> sproingie: No, I want to request libtheora gets updated to version 1.0-alpha5 (we're at alpha4 and there are bug fixes)
<DeVeRaS> ubuntu have a diferente file for the httpd.conf file of apache
<DeVeRaS> where is the apache2 confgiuration file?
<DeVeRaS> what is it?
<dmacdonald111> kent: er, it's 5.10 breezy badger
<buzzco> DeVeRaS:  /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Jowi> DeVeRaS, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf + httpd.conf
<Rotund> sproingie: (I;m talking breezy too... obviously they won't update hoary)
<vinboy_> does anyone know if there is any CVS server gui?
<kent> dmacdonald111, Then it is the unstable on. You can try to upgrade the packages. If it does not break the system everything is ok. Its pretty stable now, since it is soon to be released..  So, go ahead and upgrade. Thats my advice..
<vinboy_> it is kinda hard to setup
<alexcamilo> hello, how do i use apt-get to install http servers, ftp servers, and ssh?
<cristian> hola
<cristian> alguien de argentina?
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> !es
<wickedpuppy> alexandros, use synaptic
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Hendric> upgrading the distro needs to download 522MB of files.. i better get the ISO
<Jowi> alexcamilo, sudo apt-get install ssh proftpd apache2
<alexcamilo> i dont have it. base system installed
<dmacdonald111> kent: Thank you :) I have used unstable versions of other distro's before, so if anything goes wrong, I feel pretty confident to fix it again.
<wickedpuppy> only base ? no gui ?
<cristian> somebody who speak spanish???
<sproingie> Rotund: yah a RFE bug report might do it.  i dont know what the etiquette is on asking the maintainer directly, but a bug will hopefully keep everyone from making the same request
<Leonik> does wine work better in breezy?
<alexcamilo> nope.
<alexcamilo> no gui
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: Oops. Biggest mistake I could do ever. 'deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/dists hoary-extras main restricted universe multiverse'
<dpro\> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !tell cristian about es
<wickedpuppy> i am sorry but if you do a base system ... i am thinking you should know what you are doing ?
<kent> dmacdonald111, then you should be ok. I run breezy my self, and have not had any problems for a long time. :)
<Myrtti> [17:32]  < Jowi> alexcamilo, sudo apt-get install ssh proftpd apache2
<ompaul> cristian, a pm from ubotu
<wickedpuppy> apt-get install <proggram> is the command btw
<jklsjsdls> lol
<dmacdonald111> kent: cool. Thank you. I'm just happy to find a distro that actually utilizes the full potential of my graphics card :)
<n00bster> i just wanted to thank you, the disappearing partitions after reboot problems is solved, and it also
<n00bster> fixed partition permissions problems. TY!
<alexcamilo> oops. was trying sshd
<alexcamilo> XD
<Jowi> alexcamilo, ssh installs openssh-server and openssh-client
<XHK> tere kinomees
<Leonik> why is the breezy install cd only 1 cd, whereas hoary was an entire dvd?
<Kinomees> ?
<Kinomees> tere jah
<DeVeRaS> how do i restart apache2?
<kent> dmacdonald111, what kind of card is it? I have an old TNT2. It works fine for me, but I dont do much more than browsing internet and irc..
<Jowi> DeVeRaS, sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: all good no lol
<onkarshinde> Leonik: Hoary was also one CD. Only that DVD contains all the packahes in repos.
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: thank you very much
<onkarshinde> jklsjsdls: So is it working now?
<wickedpuppy> i thought apache2 instead of httpd
<jklsjsdls> :)
<wickedpuppy> ?
<DeVeRaS> sudo /etc/init.d/httpd restart
<DeVeRaS> sudo: /etc/init.d/httpd: command not found
<Leonik> So it still comes with everything, like OOo and gimp?
<Jowi> wickedpuppy, you are right!
<dmacdonald111> kent: I have a radion 9200. It worked on other distro's, but I wasn't able to change the resolution. Now I have a choice of all of them.
<Jowi> DeVeRaS, listen to wickedpuppy. i am a liar
<ompaul> Leonik, when breezy becomes a release expect to see a DVD
<Jowi> DeVeRaS, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Leonik> should i still download it? or should i just use my old hoary dvd?
<Leonik> i switched back to windows because wine wasnt working
<kent> dmacdonald111, ok. thats nice :)
<ompaul> Leonik, for what?
<Leonik> to reinstall ubuntu
<dmacdonald111> kent: yes. I'm happy :)
<Myrtti> Leonik: what were you trying to run in wine?
<Leonik> well i would install it with synaptic and it wouldnt create the config files i needed nad it was just a huge mess
<Leonik> it wouldnt run steam or wow
<abiertos> hello I need help
<Leonik> which is what i really needed
<abiertos> someone know something about yaboot
<abiertos> uh?
<nalioth> abiertos: whats up?
<abiertos> nalioth: I have a problem
<jklsjsdls> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2637      oh some off them stuffed
<jklsjsdls> that won't affect me will it
<jklsjsdls> ?
<ompaul> Leonik, I suggest starting from a Colony 5 CD wine works, it can take a bit of effort to get it to work the way you want it to, howver for games there is something called cageda if I spelt it correctly, it would be more suitable, I can say however I do not use wine or this cageda so I am no expert in this :) however there are lots of Linux games out there, and although you think you want wow or something else you can always check out
<ompaul> The Linux Game Tome
<RockyBurt> are there any gnome power management utils for configuring acpi with breezy badger?
<abiertos> nalioth: my keyboard isnt work
<Leonik> too bad i have to pay for cedega
<nalioth> abiertos: how does that affect yaboot?
<samuel> hi =)
<abiertos> nalioth: so I cant to change my root password
<Leonik> would breezy be a better choice for gaming than hoary?
<nalioth> !tell abiertos about root
<kemik> Leonik:  probably since the 3d drivers are updated
<samuel> does anyone know how to truncate file names in nautilus?
<nalioth> abiertos: ubotu has sent you a msg
<kemik> Leonik:  but i'd wait 14 days for breezy to be stable
<bienve> abiertos :o
<bienve> un dominicano.
<ompaul> Leonik, no idea, but if I was to do it today and that was my aim, I would use breezy, download the one CD, and enjoy building a new system
<Leonik> if i install breezy right now can i upgrade to the stable without losing everything?
<nalioth> Leonik: yes you can
<Leonik> just through that gnome update icon right?
<Leonik> like how i upgrade everything else?
<sambagirl> when i try to access the ubuntu machine via a windows machine it requests a pw but i never assigned one is there a defualt?
<ompaul> Leonik, yes, out of curiosity how much hard drive have you got for this?
<jklsjsdls> hmm i need libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<nalioth> sambagirl: use your user name and pass
<sambagirl> how do you change the workgroup on the ubuntu machine to match the otherrs?
<sambagirl> ahh
<nalioth> jklsjsdls: what program are you wanting to use?
<Leonik> 140 so i could run a dual boot environment
<Jowi> sambagirl, workgroup is listed in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sambagirl> ahh now it says no access to the thingy and it just did before strange.
<sambagirl> brb need to fix this.
<Jowi> sambagirl, ....if you're running the samba server that is...
<sambagirl> hah i was running nfs i think i checking now
<sno_> he guys
<sno_> miramax backports are down
<sno_> can i set up others?
<sno_> atm i commented out the miramax backports in the sources.list
<sno_> but now i cannot install anything :>
<samuel> can anyone please tell me if its possible to truncate the file and folder names in nautilus? when reading my ntfs partition some hidden files have huge names
<sambagirl> how do i list active programs so i can turn something off to free up memory? it is not opening things right
<Jowi> sno: i use these: deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted + deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<sno_> thanx Jowi
<sno_> :)
<Jowi> sambagirl, ps -A will give you all active progs
<abiertos> someone help me
<abiertos> I want to know if there is a person here that knows something about yaboot
<abiertos> its important
<ompaul> abiertos, please help others to help you by asking a specific question about whatever you have a problem with
<Leonik> if i run a dual boot environemnt can i format the rest of the windows drive once i completely get my linux system up and running?
<Jowi> sambagirl, "top" will give you programs listed by the CPU they consume. (quit with q)
<ompaul> Leonik, yes
<jklsjsdls> nalioth: azurous and i found this file next to it in the repo http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/universe/binary-i386/libswt-gtk-3.1-java_3.0+3.1M4-3~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<Leonik> even if its the same hard drive?
<abiertos> ompaul: The problem is that when I started with init=/bin/sh my keyboard isnt work
<jklsjsdls> I think that what i need
<abiertos> ompaul: I want to know if there is a parameter that I could use for make my keyboard works with init=/bin/sh process
<ccooke> sambagirl: how much memory do you have?
<samuel> leonik do u mean delete the windows partition once your all set up with linux?
<ompaul> abiertos, where are you starting with this? grub?
<KasperTech> Hi. How does Ubuntu feel about an ATI Radeon Mobility X600-graphic card? I'm buying a laptop you see. And I've got the choice between the expensive (NVidia GeForce 6600) and the less expensive (The Radeon Card) ???
<Leonik> yea
<ccooke> KasperTech: using one now.
<abiertos> ompaul: yaboot
<Leonik> and add that space back to the linux one
<KasperTech> How do you like it ccooke :)?
<ccooke> KasperTech: on the laptop at 1920x1200 and a second monitor at 1280x1024.
<ayeizajedi> anyone got any feeback on the 'perfect setup' ( http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04 ) and wether or not it would work for the latest version ?
<Chousuke> KasperTech: nvidias are preferable.
<samuel> leonik yeah you can do that and make a new partition, or resize the linux partition
<ccooke> Chousuke: not in breezy.
<abiertos> ompaul: yaboot is the boot loader for powerpc's
<KasperTech> ccooke: Okay, how about games?
<Chousuke> ccooke: why not?
<Leonik> is it simple or rather complex?
<samuel> simple
<KasperTech> Chousuke: I know, but it's like 200$ expensiver.
<Chousuke> KasperTech: and it'll suck :P
<ccooke> KasperTech: Hoary is fine, but if you want to get an externl monitor working too, use breezy.
<Chousuke> at least with the binary drivers.
<ompaul> abiertos, so being an X86 sort of person I know nothing :)
<KasperTech> ccooke: Where's that avaible for download?
<ccooke> KasperTech/Chousuke: The latest ATI binary drivers (8.16.20) are a huge improvement on the previous ones
<KasperTech> Okay, how do I install that?
<Chousuke> ccooke: Are they yet on par with nvidia?
<ccooke> KasperTech: the preview release is in the topic at http://tinyurl.com/85dry
<KasperTech> ccooke: (So I'm already for the day it arives) :)
<Crackstar> after installung ubuntu my system is freezing on loading "starting hotplug subsystem" what can i do?! :/
<ccooke> KasperTech: the full release will be early October.
<catfox> can i use a second monitor on my laptop with an ati card? as a dual screen, not as a copied screen
<abiertos> ompaul: I just need a way to make my keyboard works with this parameter
<ccooke> Chousuke: close enough for it to make no difference.
<ccooke> Chousuke: in breezy, full acceleration was adding one line to xorg.conf and changing to the fglrx drivers.
<ompaul> abiertos, I don't know look here: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2004-September.txt.gz
<ccooke> Chousuke: and multiple monitors took me two minutes to get working.
<Chousuke> ccooke: are they stable and fast?
<ccooke> Chousuke: yep.
<catfox> ccooke, what are the changes? i'd like to get it working
<ccooke> KasperTech: for games, I have NWN and Darwinia installed. Both perform better than the windows versions
<KasperTech> Okay.
<ccooke> catfox: what for?
<samuel> cool, is NWN still played online much?
<catfox> xorg.conf and ati drivers. unless i'm thinking of something else :)
<ccooke> samuel: if you're into RPGs, yeah :-)
<selinium> ccooke: NWN ? neverwinter?
<sambagirl> it's amazing the level of knowledge in this channel. amazing.
<KasperTech> Hm.. ccooke: The one I'm wanting to buy is a Vega-machine.. d'you know if it'll be okay?
<ccooke> catfox: in breezy... all you need to do is install the restricted modules for your kernel, add 'fglrx' to /etc/modules
<samuel> cool, i will have to get back into it =)
<Chousuke> ccooke: That's pretty amazing development then.
<ccooke> catfox: then in xorg.conf, change 'radeon' to 'fglrx' and add below it 'Option "VideoOverlay" "on"
<catfox> ccooke, good stuff, i'll give that a go. is it easy to get a second monitor working?
<Chousuke> ccooke: I'm still a bit sceptical though.
<selinium> sambagirl, we are all here to help!
<ccooke> Chousuke: why?
<ccooke> catfox: it's nothing complicated if you know xorg.conf
<Chousuke> ccooke: because I've never heard anyone say anything good about ATi drivers before.
<KasperTech> Vega with 256 GeForce 6600 (1685$) vs. Zepto with ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (1703$) What to choose?
<ccooke> Chousuke: yes. They used to be *terrible*.
<KasperTech> (the ATI is 128mb)
<catfox> ccooke,  i'm comforatble editing it, just never added a second monitor. on a laptop, does it use the tvout port?
<Quinthius> Chousuke: that's just because it's trendy to bash ati :P
<ccooke> Chousuke: 8.16.20 made an absolutely huge difference
<Chousuke> KasperTech: The nvidia one is cheaper.
<Chousuke> :P
<samuel> ive only been using ubuntu for a couple of weeks but i think the community is great =)
<Strog> nvidia would be my choice everytime
<KasperTech> Chousuke: Woops, um... switched prizes :P
<ccooke> catfox: ... well, it can.
<knewt>  /part
<Chousuke> I'd go with the nvidia still
<ccooke> catfox: you *might* need one more option on the config
<catfox> ccooke, righto, might have to look around a bit first. does it still use xinerama?
<KasperTech> Chousuke, ccooke, Strog: Vega laptop with 256 mb GeForce 6600 (1703$) vs. Zepto with ATI Radeon Mobility X600 128 mb (1685$) What to choose?
<ccooke> KasperTech: if you're going with Breezy, they're each about as good as the other from ease of use. Try a hardware review site to see which card is better?
<KasperTech> That's the right info.
<samuel> personally i nvr had much luck with ati drivers, nvidia have always worked better for me
<Chousuke> KasperTech: the nvidia one
<Chousuke> or, it depends.
<Chousuke> what are the other specs?
<ccooke> KasperTech: if you go with Hoary, go for the nvidia.
<KasperTech> 1,7 pentium M
<KasperTech> 1 gig ddr ram
<gregg_> go for the nvidia one, nvidia's linux support is really quite good
<KasperTech> ccooke: Humm okay. :)
<Chousuke> the nvidia has more memory too.
<KasperTech> Okay, the nvidia it is.
<Strog> KasperTech: I've had waaay less issues with nvidia and I'd go that route but you are free to choose. :)
<ccooke> catfox: not unless you have two graphics cards
* KasperTech thanks all for the help
<sno_> someone has good backports? query..
<Chousuke> and it's not that much more expensive.
<Chousuke> sno_: backports are neever good ;/
<catfox> ccooke, i see. cheers mate
<KasperTech> Thanks all, and bye for now. :)
<KasperTech> Dinner's ready.
<samuel> cya GL
<KasperTech> Thanks.
<ccooke> catfox: does your laptop have a monitor port?
<catfox> ccooke, i think it's tvout
<Chousuke> Quite an expensive laptop it is he's getting
<ccooke> catfox: right, I see.
<zAo^> with what program can I get thumbnails of my Canon RAW files???
<catfox> ccooke, actually there's two ports, but they've got icons next to them not labels
<Chousuke> My powerbook didn't cost that much. :P
<catfox> ccooke, on this laptop anyway. not sure about my one at home
<ccooke> catfox: does one have an icon like |O|
<sno_> i just want to install the acrobat reader, but the backports are always offline..
<ccooke> catfox: ?
<zAo^> no1?
<catfox> ccooke, yeah it does
<RockyBurt> are there any gnome power management utils for configuring acpi with breezy badger?  i need some way to tell my laptop to not use power-stepping (where it changes the clockspeed dynamically) when plugged into AC
<AnguS> hi! I'm using breezy, the kernel jsut got upgraded... and now my windows is missing from the GRUB menu. this always happened on breezy, but now also the "boot" configuration panel from the admin menu is gone, so i have no clue how to bring windows back. any clue?
<n00bster> is there en Emulator on Ubuntu?
<tritium> !tell sno_ about acroread
<Chousuke> n00bster: for what?
<ccooke> catfox: D-shaped, three rows of five holes?
<tritium> n00bster: what kind of emulator?
<n00bster> win software
<samuel> so, how to stop nautilus from showing the full filename if over XX letters anyone?
<n00bster> like wine.
<Chousuke> try wine
<Chousuke> :P
<catfox> ccooke, yep
<ccooke> catfox: right. you have a monitor port, then :-)
<catfox> ccooke, hurrah!
<tritium> n00bster: there are all kinds of emulators available
<n00bster> can i add it from "add & remuve programs" ?
<Chousuke> n00bster: use synaptic
<catfox> ccooke, so that other line to add to xorg.conf, any ideas what it'd be?
<ccooke> catfox: got a spare monitor?
<sno_> thanx tritium
<ccooke> catfox: I can show you how to configure it, it's easy.
<catfox> ccooke, not here, i'm at the office. have at ome tho
<ompaul> tell n00bster about wine
<tritium> sno_: sure thing :)
<n00bster> is it en instellation onption on ubuntu ?
<ccooke> catfox: okay
<ccooke> catfox: The way to do it:
<tritium> n00bster: yes, if you have the universe repo setup
<sno_> oh, tritium: it's a 404 :>
<n00bster> "universe repo setup" ? ?
<tritium> sno_: really?  We'll bug Seveas about that then ;)
<sproingie> anyone have recommendations for a decent filtering proxy like proxomitron but for linux?
<tritium> !tell n00bster about repositories
<ccooke> catfox: 1) find the 'Device' section for your card. Make a complete copy of it and change the Identifier from 'whatever' to 'whatever 2'
<sno_> i just want to read this damn pdf :>>
<tritium> sno_: xpdf and evince don't cut the mustard for you?
<ccooke> catfox: 2) Do exactly the same for the Monitor section
<sno_> tritium: what's evince? i'll try it
<n00bster> ok, i'll download it from there , & i'll see how do i manage with instellation :} ty !!
<tritium> sno_: a pdf viewer
<ccooke> catfox: 3) Do the same for the Screen section
<sno_> !tell sno_ about evince
<tritium> !info evince
<ubotu> evince: (Document (postscript, pdf) viewer), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.1.9-0ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 189 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<RockyBurt> i guess there's no easy way to change laptop acpi settings in ubutnu breezy badger?
<ccooke> catfox: 4) in the Device section, add 'Screen 0' to the first copy and 'Screen 1' to the second.
<sno_> yeah i can install evince.. thnx very much
<tritium> RockyBurt: edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<tritium> good luck, sno_ :)
<ccooke> catfox: 5) In the layout section, you'll have something like 'Screen "Default Screen"'
<ccooke> catfox: underneath it, add 'Screen "Default Screen 2" RightOf "Default Screen"'
<tritium> ccooke: setting up TwinView?
<ccooke> catfox: (changing the name or relationshipto the Identifier on your second Screen section
<ccooke> tritium: no
<ccooke> catfox: Try restarting. If it complains, or only sees one screen, try adding 1 to the last digit of the BusID in the second Device section.
<ccooke> catfox: (whether the two heads of a graphics card are the same BusID can depend on the architecture)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Shin_Gouki> hi
<RockyBurt> tritium: there's no easy way to configure clockspeed dynamic control? (power mannagement stuff)
<avalost> i've got a coffee buzz, eep
<Shin_Gouki> hello! : if im usding the "normal" ubnunto 5.10 CD install iso, what is the smallest possible configuration of a ubuntu system??
<tritium> RockyBurt: that file is primarily for configuring suspend and hibernate.
<Chousuke> Shin_Gouki: 100MB
<AnguS> PLEASE can someone with a windows dual-boot system paste me his GRUB lines to boot the windows partition? breezy wiped them out here...
<Chousuke> about.
<tritium> RockyBurt: are you running powernowd?
<avalost> Shin_Gouki, for deafault when you install type 'server'
<avalost> enter
<Chousuke> Shin_Gouki: but that's not very usable.
<Shin_Gouki> t @ Chosuke
<tritium> AnguS: why do you say that breezy wiped them out?
<RockyBurt> tritium: i have no idea what i'm running... all i know is right now my clockspeed is changing frequently depending on load... but while plugged into AC i really want my clockspeed to stay fixed at the highest setting
<Chousuke> Shin_Gouki: it doesn't have X or anything yet.
<Shin_Gouki> i want a shell and if possible gnome too ?
<avalost> Shin_Gouki, are you 'really' tight on space?
<kemik> gnome is huge
<Shin_Gouki> hm how big this goes then? and does ubuntu also needd something like a "swap" file?
<AnguS> tritium: because it worked fine, then it upgraded the kernel, i rebooted and windows was out of the grub menu
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  see other Window Managers...
<Shin_Gouki> yes i only have 700 MB :/
<tritium> RockyBurt: what architecture?
<kemik> like IceWM, XFCE
<Shin_Gouki> x68 1238 MB RAM
<avalost> wow 700 MB is not enough to run x
<RockyBurt> tritium: this is a dell latitude d800 ... intel centrino tech
<Shin_Gouki> ups x86 128 MB ram ^^
<AnguS> AnguS: it always happened since i installed breezy a couple of weeks ago, but there was this nice control panel for setting up grub, now i dont see it anymore in the admin tools menu
<tritium> AnguS: upgrading the kernel only adds a new kernel to the menu
<AnguS> i meant tritium
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  i'd run icewm or possibly xfce
<AnguS> tritium: it doesnt
<Shin_Gouki> so 700 MB wwill be fine with x?
<tritium> AnguS: really, I mean it
<Shin_Gouki> may be i can get 1,2 GB buts nothing more
<avalost> kemik, with x and all the other processess i'd think the log's and whatnot would fill 700mb in no time
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  yes, http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<ccooke> catfox: sorry, had to vanish for a bit. Did that help?
<kemik> avalost:  well it wont
<tritium> AnguS: hoary or breezy?
<Shin_Gouki> 1,2 GB is this engough?
<AnguS> tritium: and i really mean that breezy wiped my fucking windows boot entry out of grub each time i upgraded the kernel, i always had to add windows manually via the system\administration\boot tool
<tritium> sorry, RockyBurt hoary or breezy?
<AnguS> which is now gone since the last upgrade
<tritium> AnguS: please watch your language
<RockyBurt> tritium: oh, sorry, breezy
<AnguS> tritium: breezxy
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  read the link i gave you
<Jowi> AnguS, if your Windows is on primary 1st partition: title           Windows + root            (hd0,0) + savedefault + makeactive + chainloader     +1
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  but 700mb is not much
<AnguS> Jowi: thanks
<Jowi> AnguS, every + is a new line
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  1.2gb would be better ofcourse
<Shin_Gouki> thx kemik ill go now and read it!
<Jowi> AnguS, except for the last one (+1)
<AnguS> Jowi: sure, got that :)
<tritium> AnguS: that's not normal operation.
<kemik> avalost:  if you see the link i posted you'll see that its possible to have X with about 700mb of space
<mellon> Hi all.   Probably a stupid question: there's a bug in the disk partition resizing that's present on the breezy preview CD.   In bugzilla, it says that this bug is fixed on the colony 5 cd.   What is a colony 5 cd?
<kemik> avalost:  even though it's a tight fit
<Jowi> AnguS, but really, it should only add the new kernel to the list, not delete anything...
<basti> which is the command to make a file executable?
<tritium> AnguS: was the windows partition detected during install?  If not, when you added it, did you run update-grub?
<avalost> kemik, i'd say really tight :p
<basti> chmod ??
<AnguS> Jowi: i know it should, it worked fine on hoary and on breezy in the past but... now it wipes windows out each time
<samuel> one last time then i will stop bugging u all, is there a way to set nautilus so it dosnt show the full filename if it has more than xx characters?
<AnguS> tritium: yes it was detected during install
<kemik> basti:  "man chmod"
<AnguS> tritium: then on the first kernel upgrade i did it got away
<Jowi> AnguS, add the windows grub item after: ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST - and you should be ok
<tritium> mellon: it's a milestone release.  Go to cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy
<kemik> basti:  and yes chmod is the 'program' ...
<phillipc> it seems that epiphany is not saving the settings I set in about:config. How should I investigate?
<tritium> AnguS: sounds fishy
<mellon> thanks!
<AnguS> tritium: i had to add windows each time after an upgrade via that panel that is now gone
<Shin_Gouki> THX @ kemik i hope i ll be able to use it! (small install)
<tritium> RockyBurt: please dpkg -l | grep powernow
<AnguS> but without i was lost now as i dont know grub hehe
<RockyBurt> tritium: rocky@zebrax:~$ dpkg -l | grep powernow
<RockyBurt> ii  powernowd                             0.96-2ubuntu1                      control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kern
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  mmmh.. no guarantees ;)
<n00bster> ok, i just installd wine, but i don'n know wher is the shortcut for it..
<n00bster> dont*
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  but im running  debian+icewm on a small p2-233 comp... it's doable :)
<n00bster> baa, sorry for my bad English '}
<Jowi> n00bster, no shortcut. you use it like this: wine /path/to/setup.exe
<Shin_Gouki> kemik : cooll i have exatclty this CPU :)
<tritium> RockyBurt: dpkg -L powernowd will list the files in that package.  You should be able to find its config file, likely either in /etc/ or /etc/default.
<RockyBurt> tritium: gotcha, thanks
<n00bster> ok, but can i create a shortcut fore it?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  but you have 128mb ram.. im stuck w 64.. (it's a laptop...) so you'll load stuff much faster :)
<avalost> makes me wonder what damn small linux is like
<kemik> avalost:  damn small ;)
<mellon> angus, have you tried manually editing /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tritium> AnguS: perhaps that gui you used altered grubs behavior, because windows should not ever have been deleted from the list
<Shin_Gouki> kemik : i have an USB NIC will all APT install stuff work?
<AnguS> tritium: might be, i used that tool to set windows xp as default partition
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  if you are somewhat experienced i would recommend you to use Vector Linux.. it's got rave reviews over att madpenguin... unfortunately i couldnt install on my laptop.. broken CDreader :|
<tritium> AnguS: and if you ever manually edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, always be sure to run "sudo update-grub" after
<AnguS> tritium: probably it messed up something
<avalost> so far e17 has taken 3 hours and 53 minutes to compile..
<tritium> AnguS: now that I'd believe
<basti> kemik, seriously that manually isnt written very pedagogic...
<n00bster> can i create a shortcut fore wine, menually?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  dont know..... you should research it beforehand
<basti> could u just tell me the command?
<Shin_Gouki> kemik : how to i do this?
<mellon> Oh, really?  I never do that.   :'}
<kemik> basti:  the man-pages seldom are.. but you should make an effort to learn howto read them..  :)
<Shin_Gouki> if i have the modell number were can i look for support?
<kemik> basti:  the way to set the executeflag is "chmod +x file"
<lotia> this may be obvious, but is there a way to upgrade mozilla-firefox. the update manager is showing that i need to install the update, but i get an error on installation
<AnguS> thanks for your help, im rebooting now... if you dont hear from me everything went fine :P
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  the ubuntu-wiki / forums / google
<Shin_Gouki> kemik thx ill take a try!
<Jowi> Shin_Gouki, is it a wifi-card?
<kemik> lotia:  dont use backports
<mellon> Hm, the man page says update-grub will regenerate menu.lst, which doesn't sound so good...
<basti> kemik, thats what I wrote but the file didnt turn green :S
<lotia> kemik: is there a problem with that repository?
<basti> gonna try as sudo
<kemik> lotia:  yes.. they named the package firefox and it's colliding with mozilla-firefox
<basti> ah no I wrote -x
<tritium> mellon: no, you need to do that
<kemik> basti:  - removes ;)
<tritium> or the changes won't be kept
<ions> unbuntu-docs is failing to upgrade
<avalost> who reads docs :P
<basti> ok heeh :P
<kemik> basti:  if you learn to use the man-pages, you'll be far along 'mastering linux' ;)
<kemik> man-pages and google
<mellon> Weird.   I never do it, and haven't lost any changes.
<tritium> ions: you're running breezy, eh?  dist-upgrade to handle that (it'll get removed)
<mellon> I just keep my changes out of the automatically-updated part of the file.
<catfox> ccooke, sorry i disappeared too. i'll give that a go later, thanks very much
<n00bster> wine /path/to/setup.exe ??
<selinium> zAo^, Has anyone answered your RAW question?
<ions> dist-upgrade does not
<ions> it fails
<sno_> i cant access my windows partition with ubuntu - how does that work?
<ions> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-docs_5.10-2_all.deb
<ions> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kemik> !tell sno_ about ntfs
<kemik> sno_ see pm
<tritium> ions: please don't paste
<ions> was 2 lines
<sno_> kemik thnx
<tritium> ions: yeah, I can count, thanks.
<ions> just checking
<tritium> request still stands
<jimmythescumbag> GREETINGS
<Lord_Vader> ubuntu has random lockup with xorg when using the nvidia drivers
<Lord_Vader> all versions
<Lord_Vader> only slackware is stable with nvidia drivers
<Lord_Vader> any know of a solution
<joachim_> what do I need to add to .bash_profile so one tab lists possible completions?
<Lord_Vader> happens more frequenty in gentoo
<kemik> Lord_Vader:  install slackware
<kemik> ;)
<kemik> hehe
<Lord_Vader> hehe
<blekos> anyone know how i can get the updates avail?
<Lord_Vader> slackware == kick ass
<jimmythescumbag> ubuntu keeps taking a dump in the homeless childrens book donation box, why?
<jimmythescumbag> those poor kids have to read shitty books
<jimmythescumbag> with crap on them
<jimmythescumbag> even if you wipe it off, it dosn't go away
<kemik> jimmythescumbag:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sambagirl> lordvader you still here?
<sambagirl> lord_vader you still here?
<sno_> how can i delete a folder?
<sambagirl> del *.*
<sambagirl> :D
<tritium> whois jimmythescumbag
<sno_> oh thx :>
<wickedpuppy> ...
<blekos> anyone know how i can get the updates avail?
<blekos> lol
<blekos> sno don't do that...
<wickedpuppy> folder sambagirl ... its rmdir
<jimmythescumbag> nice one tritium
<blekos> :|)0
<steve> can someone help me install my ati x800xl, nothing i do seems to work
<Lord_Vader> sambagirl: yes im here
<wickedpuppy> pls don't do that to users asking for help sambagirl
<sno_> why not blekos?
<Jowi> sno_, rm -rf foldername (-rf means recursively force delete all the files in that folder)
<sambagirl> lord_vader your name is wayne from australia?
<blekos> :))
<Lord_Vader> rm -rf
<tritium> jimmythescumbag: please keep that in -offtopic
<Lord_Vader> rm -rf /path to folder
<blekos> rm 0rf
<blekos> RemoVe -rf
<RenaGade> hello is anyone a helper here ?
<blekos> check tha man
<jimmythescumbag> sambagirl, please, keep that in off-topic
<blekos> do man rm for more info
<tritium> RenaGade: most are
<RenaGade> ok
<sambagirl> damnit jimmy i am just asking a simple question. and i did already so relax.
<RenaGade> i have a question on this site http://www.ubuntu.com/
<blekos> anybody had problem with updating??
<Lord_Vader> sambagirl: no
<RenaGade> are the linux cd's are free and shipping to  ?
<blekos> if u r asking for ubuntu yes
<blekos> the're free
<RenaGade> ok ty
<blekos> but till the release none will be sent
<blekos> (13 october)
<RenaGade> ok cause im in florida
<jimmythescumbag> RenaGade, keep that in offtopic please
<RenaGade> ok sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@220-245-151-98-vic-pppoe.tpgi.com.au]  by tritium
<tritium> RenaGade: you're free to ask that.  It was not offtopic
<RenaGade> oh ok
<sambagirl> how do you expect anyone to just happen to be in offtopic when private messaging is turned off?
<sambagirl> geez
<wickedpuppy> pm is turn off ?
<tritium> sambagirl: ?
<blekos> tritium, how can i get the updates?
<tritium> blekos: what do you mean?
<sambagirl> bbl chao
<tritium> sambagirl: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> doesn't require private messaging
<blekos> well i had a problem running the update manager
<tritium> blekos: please be specific
<blekos> sorry, give me a sec to try again
<RenaGade> ok thanks for your help  :-)
<Answer> When formatting a partition for Linux Ext3, what is the best "Cluster Size"  1k, 2k, 4k ?
<prego> Answer, afaik, you should let it decide...
<tritium> Answer: there is no "best".  Like all things, it's a tradeoff.
<Answer> tritium: Please explain pros and cons of the tradeoff
<Shin_Gouki> kemik u still there?
<stefanomasini> hi. I just installed ubuntu. I loved the graphical partitioning tool. How can I start it again on my installed system to partition a new disk I just installed?
<tritium> Answer: tradeoff between average file size and fs performance
<Answer> tritium: so which one did you pick
<havoc> Answer: smaller block size is *generally* more efficient, but limits the size of the partition as there are a finite number of addressable blocks
<Shin_Gouki> it seems i was able to get 4,2 GB diskspace, will this & 128 MB ramm enough for ubuntu?
<tritium> Answer: I leave it at the default, and don't worry about it.
<joachim_> stefanomasini, gparted maybe?
<blekos> i run the update manager and when i choose install
<Jowi> stefanomasini, gparted is one of them.
<blekos> i get the following error message
<blekos> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blekos> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Pluk> l
<havoc> Answer: efficient in terms of disk usage that is, not in terms of performance
* sambagirl is away
<Whistler> i am getting http://pastebin.com/377794 what should i do?
<stefanomasini> joachim_: it that it? Wait... by "graphical" I meant graphical _text_ interface
<Seveas> blekos, close synaptic
<prego> Shin_Gouki, a bit low values but could do
<Answer> OK I have plenty of disk space, I want the best performance
<blekos> i did
<Jowi> blekos, make sure you have not started another package manager like aptitude
<Shin_Gouki> i just need a baisc SOHO system,
<prego> Answer, use reiserfs ;-P
<Answer> blekos:  killall synaptic
<tritium> Answer: havoc seems more knowledgeable than I am in that area.
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  im here
<Answer> prego: Is reiserfs the bestest?  what about jfs and ext3
<Shin_Gouki> what firewalls u guys suggest for use with ubuntuu?
<blekos> noone is running
<Whistler> i am getting http://pastebin.com/377794 what should i do?
<blekos> shin gouki
<havoc> Answer: just use the default
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  i would *not* recommend using gnome.. it will take *looong* loading times
<blekos> firestarter
<joachim_> graphical _text_ interface <- evil evil! ;)
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  XFCE or IceWM is the way togo
<Answer> havoc: is ext3 the best partition type?
<joachim_> gparted is very nice to use :)
<blekos> what i do next seveas
<Shin_Gouki> @kemik HOW olng? ^^ 1 /2 min?
<prego> Answer, I'm happy with reiserfs (reiser3, I guess).
<havoc> Answer: if you choose too small a block size you may need to use a smaller partition size
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  loading gnome took about 5-8minutes on a p2-233 64mb ram
<tritium> Answer: I personally would not recommend reiserfs, as it has massively corrupted for me in the past
<Shin_Gouki> kemik: and new applicatio0ns?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  loading firefox, another 40-80seconds. and so on
<stefanomasini> joachim_: I can't really use gparted. My system is a server, I don't want X
<blekos> hmm, next, what do i do guys?
<Answer> Let's have a poll everyone, which is the best filesystem:  Ext3, JFS or Reiserfs?
<havoc> Answer: ext3 is probably to *easiest* and more reliable option, but I'm sure there are others here like prego that use either reiserfs or others
<Dr_Willis> thers a framebuffer version of qt_parted I think. :P
<Whistler> i am getting http://pastebin.com/377794 what should i do?
<tritium> kemik: you must have a really slow machine?
<Whistler> any ideas?
<wickedpuppy> Whistler, get the library ?
<Jowi> blekos, does "sudo aptitude" give you errors as well?
<prego> havoc, let's hope it does not get corrupted 8-P
<havoc> prego: heh :)
<havoc> I just use ext3
<stefanomasini> I was kinda wondering what was the one used in the installer! :)
<havoc> it "works"
<Whistler> wickedpuppy how do i do that?
<Jowi> ext3 out of habit really.
<wickedpuppy> synaptic
<blekos> no
<kemik> tritium:  my parents computer... had to reinstall it when i was there... and had misplaced the networkdriver for win98.. so the option was Ubuntu w/gnome or Win2k
<prego> havoc, I did use ext3 at my RH7.x system, but when I switched to ubuntu I have reiser a try and I didn't notice anything disgusting...
<Shin_Gouki> right kemik!
<Jowi> blekos, good, so quit aptitude and try "sudo synaptic" again
<Whistler> i am using ext3 and i am happy about ir
<Whistler> *it
<kemik> tritium:  but since Ubuntu w/gnome isnt feasible really, they've gotten a new computer ... :)
<tritium> kemik: heh
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  in short: ubuntu w/gnome *works* but you'll never use it :)
<thesilentkiller> i am trying to add additional repositories..but i see that all hoary backports are empty (http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/). because of this 'apt-get update' is failing for me
<thesilentkiller> any clues anyone?
<Shin_Gouki> kemik!: i am at excatly same situtioan: parents PC: Win98 old -slow, now i want linux!
<stefanomasini> partman! that's it!
<Jowi> thesilentkiller, yeah, try another mirror for the backports. mirrormax has been shut down
<thesilentkiller> oh i c...thanks :)
<basti> is there any good emule client under ubuntu?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  id try with XFCE4 then.. but be aware, the automagic of adding USB devices is lost when not using gnome
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  so you'll have to tweak alittle to get cameras and usb-printers etc working :/
<Tomcat_> basti: amule is decent.
<Shin_Gouki> kemik: which means i have to handle "hotpluggin" <<mayself>>?
<prego> kemik, sure. However, dmesg is your friend, there, isn't it?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  mmh.. or at least tweak abit with hotplug
<basti> thanks Tomcat_
<catfox> anyone know what ubuntu support is like for ipod nano's?
<tritium> hey nalioth
<Jowi> got to go. bbl. bye everyone
<nalioth> morning all you work shirkers
<kemik> i got their usb-camera to work.. but not automagic-detected so i figured i couldnt leave my parents with that solution
<Shin_Gouki> kemik: hmm ^^ gnome ssems fine with me ... is there a possibility to test both : gnome & XFCE4? i now managed to get 4GB dsik Space!!
<kemik> unless i was going todo techsupport everytime they wanna see pictures ;)
<blekos> still getting the same error...
<Whistler> how do i convert rpm to deb?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  of course.. do the full ubuntuinstall, and then apt-get xfce4
<kemik> Whistler:  alien
<nalioth> Whistler: you shouldnt
<havoc> wickedpuppy: alien
<nalioth> Whistler: what program do you want?
<tritium> Whistler: alien, but in general, it's better to use native ubuntu .debs
<havoc> and what nalioth said
<Whistler> i need lib
<Whistler> and i cant find native one
<havoc> Whistler: which lib?
<tritium> which one, Whistler?  It's likely available
<nalioth> Whistler: theres about 30000000 of em
<Shin_Gouki> kemik : full doesnt sound good i want decide almost everything at the installation is this possible?
<prego> Shin_Gouki, I would say that 4Gb is enough. Not much, but enough.
<Whistler> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  then you have to go with "server" and add packages yourself
<Whistler> anybody heard of libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<prego> Shin_Gouki, IMHO your major problem is the RAM 128MB only
<Shin_Gouki> i will cut off all Video suport Audio will be
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  depending on your linux experience, that's a good or bad choice ;)
<kemik> prego:  a p2-233 isnt much to brag with tho.. even if you have 256mb of ram, it wont be quick
<Shin_Gouki> prego there is no discussion about the RAM its a old system u cant buy new one of those and i dont want to buy ..
<kemik> prego:  the damn HD's on those machines are sooo slow ;)
<nalioth> Whistler: search in synaptic for libstdc++
<tritium> or use apt-cache search
<Shin_Gouki> kemik ur right : the HDs are sOOOOO slow o_O
<havoc> maybe he thinks he needs it cuz he's trying to build something from source rather than using a package
<prego> kemik, Shin_Gouki, I've installed ubuntu hoary at my K6-II+ 500MHz, 384MB RAM and runs a bit slow but OK. Sure that CPU is perhaps a bit faster than a P2-233, but not that much, I guess.
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  as i said tho.. i'd go with a "server-install" and then apt-get the X system along with XFCE
<tritium> havoc: there are dev. libs available for that
<Shin_Gouki> kemik ur right ill try this one!
<kemik> prego:  oh that's a nice system.. i've got a celeron450 with 512mb ram.. its running "ok" ...
<blekos> how do i update th source.list file?
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, at which point of the installation ill be ask the "server" question?
<kemik> but it has a 'new' HD
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  first question
<blekos> the commamd is sudo update....?
<tritium> blekos: either with synaptic, or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  you have to type "server" at the prompt
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, thx!
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  maybe print that mini-ram howto.. it'll tell you how to get X on the system
<prego> Shin_Gouki, good luck!!
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  and i hope you have an internetconnection (and that it'll work :) )
<blekos> yes i have done that,
<kemik> goodluck
<blekos> but what is the command to refresh the list into the system...
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, yes i do not fear this anymore.. but willi be able to use IRC after install?
<kevor> how's that commandline program called that outputs big letters of the input text?
<danfg> do you guys have any idea in which directory should I install Java Runtime Environment files?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  yeah.. apt-get install irssi
<prego> kevor, banner
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  it's ncurses based.. so it'll work even w/o X
<digitize> yes irssi is great
<tritium> danfg: I'd take your .bin from Sun, and build a .deb with make-jpkg (in java-package)
<tritium> !tell danfg about sunjava
<nalioth> tritium: we have debs now
<kevor> prego: not exactly what i mean, i mean the one that outputs horizontally wiht |/\ sings
<nalioth> tritium: take it easy on em
<nalioth> tritium: +r please
<sno_> some1 know a good cd ripper?
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, hmmm thx i see! but that wont work for a HTML browser right? ^_~
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<fdsaf> q: is there a netinstall for 5.04 ?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  "links" or "lynx"
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  but i'm not sure how many webpages they can display these days...
<danfg> thanks tritium :)
<Shin_Gouki> kemik , very thx , u title should be : low level specialists:
<Shin_Gouki> the mans u need today the most ^^
<fdsaf> netinstalll.... anyone?
<tritium> danfg: sure :)  If that's too much hassle, there are pre-made .debs, as nalioth points out.  I just question the legality of distributing them, so I won't officially sanction them.
<Shin_Gouki> kemik : because everyone can get linux on a "new" system but old hardware is lot of more work..
<kemik> heehe :)
<nalioth> tritium: then give em a warning and show em the link :)
<mahangu__> im just playing wesnoth
<mahangu__> it the rocks
<tritium> fdsaf: see the wiki Installation page.
<Dr_Willis> unless the system is too new. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<prego> fdsaf, there was not for 4.10.... you had to netinstall debian and ubuntize it later... I don't really know for 5.04 or 5.10.
<joyzze> where is grub.conf kept ?
<tritium> joyzze: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fdsaf> yeah 'Installation/Netboot' in wiki i think
<Shin_Gouki> kemik , one "last" question: i did start now 5.04 release download, will this be fine?
<tritium> yes, fdsaf, that's it
<sno_> can someone tell me how to optimize my sources.list?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you'll be fine
<nalioth> !tell sno_ about sources
<jgb> what is the default DocumentRoot for apache on 5.04?
<nalioth> sno_: don't use unofficial repos
<tritium> jgb: I believe /var/www
<jgb> tritium: ty
<sno_> nalioth: i got backports problems
<sno_> :>
<nalioth> sno_: yes you do
<thesilentkiller> ive googled for quite a long time now. but i cant get to the end of it. how do i install jdk1.5?
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: hoary or breezy?
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: hoary
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: can you please give me a little more info on how to use the files up there...mm..err...newbie :-s
<beekay> is anyone else having problems updating mozilla firefox?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  yeah it'll be fine i think.. 5.10 isnt really stable yet (14more days! )
<sno_> beekay: yes, me.
<beekay> :(
<beekay> does it say it cant find the server
<sno_> no, just it cant do updates
<tritium> ah, the troubles with backports
<beekay> It is not possible to upgrade all packages.
<beekay> This means that besides the actual upgrade of the packages some further action (such as installing or removing packages) is required. Please use Synaptic "Smart Upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" to fix the situation.
<nalioth> thesilentkiller: once you get the one you want, open a terminal to where it is and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<nalioth> sno_: comment your backports out
<thesilentkiller> nalioth: k, thanks
<Whistler> how do i use my joystick with ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> kemik: spam : just 6 hours more to go before i ll have the iso , i think i am very exited LOL
<DPadclear> How do you list all installed packages with dpkg and how do you tell which package a file comes from (assuming you're looking at a file in your /usr/bin dir)?
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  oouch.. 6hours :)
<Shin_Gouki> kemik: yes i only have 24 kbyte/s down
<kennethlove> is the CD provided in the topic the same as the Breezy Badger preview?
<kemik> :/
<nalioth> kennethlove: yes
<tritium> DPadclear: dpkg -l to list installed files.  dpkg -S <filename> for the second question
<kennethlove> nalioth: thanks, thought so.
<kennethlove> i'm having problems upgrading. anyone want to rescue my box?
<danfg> tritium, wierd, i'm trying to install Sun's JRE, falling miserably. I downloaded jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin. when i "sudo apt-get ...", i get "Couldn't find java-package". If i try "fakeroot ...", "command not found"
<beekay> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu15_i386.deb
<beekay>   404 Not Found
<beekay> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu15_all.deb
<beekay>   404 Not Found
<beekay> why cant i do that
<tritium> beekay: don't paste!
<kemik> dont paste in here
<beekay> im sorry
<kemik> READ TOPIC
<tritium> danfg: you need to enable the multiverse repo
<Shin_Gouki> @kemik : do u have "other" low level guids which i can read in the mean time??
<thesilentkiller> beekay: the mirror site is down. use some other mirror
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  not really...
* danfg googles for multiverse repo
<kemik> gtg::food
<tritium> !tell danfg about repositories
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, :/ to bad  that should be an important topic.. and so less documentation :/
<sno_> my xmms hangs up when it should play an mp3 file.. strange. :I
<DeVeRaS> guys, i installed ubuntu with apt-get and i don't kow the admin password. doesn't ask for noting so i can't do anything... how do i set up it?
<bob2> DeVeRaS: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> DeVeRaS: tho I don't know how you can "install ubuntu with apt-get"
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  mm, but debian/ubuntu isnt really for the old hw... i'd look into slackware / vectorlinux if you want real performance
<jklsjsdls> anyone know off a linux programe that reads .ctf files
<chicken-man> what is the command that shows how much disk space you have free ?
<kennethlove> alright. i tried using the repositories last night, but that failed, so i downloaded the Breezy CD and now it's failing. install works fine but it never successfully boots.
<jklsjsdls> there catalog files of some sort
<kemik> bob2:  what, you never did apt-get install ubuntu? =)
<kemik> chicken-man:  df
<DeVeRaS> bob2 i mean install phpbb2
<tritium> kennethlove: breezy is still in development
<bob2> DeVeRaS: also, #debian is not an approriate channel to ask ubuntu questions
<kennethlove> tritium: yes, i know. but it's installable.
<DrTiger> when will breezy support ATI dri again?
<chicken-man> kemik, thanks
<bob2> DeVeRaS: it has no /usr/share/doc/phpbb2/?
<DeVeRaS> guys, i installed phpbb2 with apt-get and i don't kow the admin password. doesn't ask for noting so i can't do anything... how do i set up it?
<bob2> DeVeRaS: as much as hoary did
<tritium> kennethlove: yes, it is
<DeVeRaS> let me check
<zAo^> selinium, sorry, was afk. No; no1 did answer. You know a programm for that?
<DeVeRaS> no, no doc
<DeVeRaS> i don't have a login, nor i was asked for one...
<kennethlove> tritium: after the CD  install, when it goes to finish installation by installing files off the hard disk, it keeps freezing at 4%.
<selinium> zAo^, look up dcraw in synaptic
<ckrueger> has anyone ever messed with Firestarter?
<tritium> kennethlove: well, hopefully it'll work for you when it's released
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<selinium> ckrueger, yep
<ckrueger> i'm trying to get my buddy's fileserver/router set up, but he refuses to learn iptables or anything
<ckrueger> he just wants point-and-click
<zAo^> selinium, but how can I get thumbnails in -for example- nautilus/gthumb2?
<ckrueger> so i'm trying to figure this piece of crap out to get him going
<selinium> firestarter is for him then!
<ckrueger> selinium, i'm getting weird errors regarding the DHCP daemon
<joachim_> is there somewhere I can give a list of sudo commands I can allow myself to do without the sudo?
<jjazz> joachim_:  man sudoers
<selinium> ckrueger, What are you trying to do?
<ckrueger> selinium, i'm trying to set up internet connection sharing (routing) with a DHCP server
<kenro> Free NetRadio! Boycott everything blocking streaming over their network!
<ckrueger> selinium, he's an Apple fanboy
<ckrueger> selinium, so point-and-click is critical
<selinium> k So have you installed firestarter?
<ckrueger> that's insulting
<ckrueger> lol
<ckrueger> yes, it is installed
<ckrueger> and it works when it's not trying to do ip masq
<steve> can anyone help me install my x800xl?
<selinium> :)
<kennethlove> hah. so no help. :)
<ckrueger> however, every time i try to start it with ICS enabled it gives an error
<ckrueger> selinium, and syslog says "No subnet declaration for eth0 (x.x.x.x)
<steve> the fglrx driver doesn't seem to have my video card supported
<ckrueger> i've edited the /etc/default/dhcp file and changed INTERFACES to eth1
<ckrueger> which is the internal net
<ckrueger> and i've even manually edited the /etc/init.d/dhcp script and set it to eth1 there as well
<tritium> kenro: you don't network admins to have the right to block what they want?
<ckrueger> and it still kicks back the "No subnet declaration for eth0" every time it tries to start (at the hands of Firestarter)
<ckrueger> selinium, any ideas?
<MachineScrew> is there any way to stop services from loading on boot in Breezy
<selinium> ckrueger, It's Ok. I use it to control my webservers ports, not quite sure I konw enough to help. Have looked in the preferences to see whether you are blocking any of the broadcast messages?
<MachineScrew> bum dosn't work
<kenro> tritium: Don't we have the right to access every legal service anywhere?
<BurgerMann> I have installed sshd on my server. Suddenly I can't connect to it. Now I partly know what do to to gain access again, something like RSA fingerprint in a local file that needs to be flushed or somehting. Does anyone know what file it is?
<ckrueger> selinium, it doesn't even get to the point where the service can broadcast messages
<tritium> kenro: not on others' networks, if they don't want you to
<MachineScrew> any one
<MachineScrew> is there any way to stop services from loading on boot in Breezy
<ckrueger> selinium, but internal net broadcast filtering is disabled anyway
<MachineScrew> bum dosn't work
<tritium> bummer, dude
<kenro> tritium: I could understand blocking gnuttella, but web-based radio broadcasts?
<tritium> kenro: they can do whatever theyt want with their own networks.
<snorks> MachineScrew: Find out what the service is called. Find out which runlevel it is. rm the entry
<ubuntu_fan> clear
<ubuntu_fan> hey guys
<selinium> ckrueger, Like i said I am no TCP/IP guru. If you cant get any help here, try #linux :) You seem to konw more than me on this subject! :)
<MachineScrew> ?
<ckrueger> selinium, heh, thanks for your help
<MachineScrew> isn't that bad
<ckrueger> selinium, one final question though...  you use it for IP masquerading, no?
<ckrueger> selinium, if so, are you using the dhcp server version 2 or 3?
<kenro> tritium: Which is irrelevent by now. Took long enough, but I seem to be connected. New problem, though -- My antiquated pcspeaker system seems not equal to the task...
<snorks> MachineScrew: let's say you want sshd to NOT start on bootup. check inside /etc/init.d/ to get the name (example: sshd). Find out what run level it is by checking the /etc/rc0-7.d
<ryback> hi
<ubuntu_fan> can anyone please tell me where is the X server configure file located in Ubuntu i would like to chage my resolution
<selinium> ckrueger, I just use it to open/close ports and to drop packet probes.
<snorks> MachineScrew: look for anything like S20sshd (s means start). if you find it in lets say /etc/rc3.d, type rm S20sshd
<tritium> ubuntu_fan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ckrueger> selinium, ahh, ok
<spiral> hi
<ckrueger> selinium, then tell me this...  by default, does it block everything until you make exclusive allow declarations?
<ubuntu_fan> tritium, thanks
<snorks> MachineScrew: if you ls in /etc/, you will see the rc#.d im talking about
<tritium> ubuntu_fan: the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but you don't want to edit it by hand, in general, unless you have no choice
<steve> i just downloaded a driver, how do i install it?
<selinium> ckrueger, incoming, yes outgoing no
<steve> fglrx64_6_8_0-8.16.20-1.x86_64.rpm, how would i install that
<kenro> tritium: They put it up for public access, they owe the public. They should otherwise lock access, or disclaim the * out of it.
<tritium> steve: don't use the rpm.  Use an ubuntu .deb
<selinium> ckrueger, in FS /prefs /Network settings does it 'see' you network?
<snorks> MachineScrew: did you understand any of that?
<ubuntu_fan> tritium,  yea i go it now THANKS
<tritium> kenro: no, various organizations have networks for _their own_ needs, not the needs of the general public
<steve> i downloaded the ati drivers off of ubuntu, but they don't support my video card or are out of date for some reason
<steve> by using sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ckrueger> selinium, yep, which is why it works fine with ICS disabled
<kenro> tritium: Disclaim it, then.
<ckrueger> selinium, i'm just finding that i get that DHCP error every time it tries to start it with ICS enabled
<tritium> kenro: ?
<selinium> ckrueger, have you set the DHCP for local network to on?
<MachineScrew> also my ubuntu splash screen isn't coming up
<tritium> kenro: by the way, this is offtopic
<ckrueger> selinium, yep
<MachineScrew> what is up with that
<ckrueger> selinium, DHCP starts fine whenever i manually call the init script now
<selinium> ckrueger, I am running out of ideas!
<ckrueger> selinium, it just chokes on its own dick whenever it's done through firestarter
* tritium looks up, and sees nothing with that
<kenro> tritium: Right. Switch over to #network-rights-and-responsibilities
<steve> i'm on amd64 ubuntu btw
<tritium> no thanks, kenro
<steve> anyone know where i can get the 64bit drivers for an ati x800xl?
<kenro> tritium: ;)
<selinium> ckrueger, Sry, beats me!
<nalioth> steve: that may be your problem
<ckrueger> selinium, heh, thanks anyway for trying :)
<steve> what is my problem?
<selinium> :)
<nalioth> wtf
<ckrueger> selinium, i figured it out
<bob2> steve: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> steve: if that doesn't work in breezy, please file a bug
<selinium> ckrueger, go on then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<steve> breezy?
<nalioth> bots are running wild today
<tritium> steve: the next stable release, due out in mid October
<steve> i don't have breezy though..?
<selinium> ckrueger, WHat was it?
<kenro> Kicker just crashed on me.
<puff> I need an app to convert ogg files to mp3 files, so they'll play on my obsolete mp3-only player.
<tritium> steve: there are only preview releases of breezy out at this point
<bob2> steve: try it anyway
<kenro> That never happened in fBSD
<steve> bob2,  i tried https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<steve> it doesn't work out for me
<steve> i looked at the error log, and it couldn't find my card
<puff> I'm eagerly looking forward to breezy, I think/hope it will fix certain kernel problems that I've been having trouble with.
<steve> x800xl doesn't seem to be on the list as well
<tritium> puff: you sure you want to do lossy-to-lossy format conversion?
<sno_> XMMS doesn't play mp3s.. it just hangs up. - can someone help me?
<steve> bob2, by the way,  i'm using aa 6600gt right now, if i follow those steps on my 660gt, will that work?
<steve> sno_ change the sound output
<bob2> sno_: change it to use esound for output
<bob2> steve: should do
<Hendric> i just finished install breezy on my old cpu.. it can't display the login screen (monitor goes standby)... i think it can't support the default screen size.. how can i change default resolution?
<steve> bob2, they say to Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "ati" to "fglrx", perhaps with a command like:
<tritium> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, after dropping to a virtual conosole, Hendric
<steve> bob2 but i dont' have any "ati" written in there
<tritium> console even
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<MMXGN> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pluffsy> hello
<indypende> how can i change my freenode irc password?
<pluffsy> I'm having some troubles that used to be random (from multiple installations of ubuntu 5.04) but now they've stuck. every time I start gnome I get problems with applets (they won't start) and nautilus won't start. The first error I get is something like couldn't start bonobo-activation server.
<pluffsy> any ideas of what I can do?
<indypende> how can i change my freenode irc password?
<puff> tritium: Well, I can re-rip some of them, but others I loaned the CD to a friend.
<nalioth> bob2: is it me or do the bots wait until the channel goes -r to return?
<kumakun> Anyone install the breezy update and have it hose their firefox?
<fredforfaen> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<kumakun> Yes, yes, that's all well and good.
<kumakun> I know where to find info on it. I'm looking for whether this is isolated or not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<kinhu> anyone here?
<kumakun> I am
<nalioth> kinhu: no we're all at the zoo
<kinhu> do u know that spript that automatically mount NTFS pastitons on ubuntu desktop?
<kinhu> where i can find it?
<kumakun> Oh, there we go. I was wondering if anyone was actually here to give me a proper answer.
<MMXGN> anybody has managed to have 3d acceleration with ati cards in breezy?
<ccooke> We need an FAQ, and a link to it in the title...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kinhu about windowsdrives
<kinhu> MMXGN, i want that too!
<g|patrick> someone here using kopete?
<ccooke> MMXGN: yes.
<kinhu> mmxgn, wich VSG u have?
<kinhu> vga*
<MMXGN> radeon 9600xt
<MMXGN> and i have failed to have 3d accell, says that xfree86-dri is not present
<ccooke> MMXGN: if you run fglrxinfo, what does it say?
<MMXGN> paste here?
<nalioth> mxpxpod: not here
<nalioth> MMXGN: not here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell MMXGN about paste
<MMXGN> w8 a bit then plz :)
<MMXGN> yeah i saw it
<MMXGN> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2638
<MMXGN> :)
<MMXGN> i have apt-getted the corresponding restricted modules, yet...
<ccooke> MMXGN: have you loaded the fglrx module?
<ccooke> MMXGN: sudo modprobe fglrx
<kinhu> MMXGN, where u downloaded your drivers for radeon9600 series?
<ccooke> kinhu: they're in Hoary and Breezy already.
<MMXGN> yes
<kinhu> already?
<kinhu> omg
<MMXGN> also i have an nforce2 chipset
<kinhu> i didin knwe it!
<ccooke> kinhu: ... hell, they were in warty
<MMXGN> but when i put what they say apout agpthing
<MMXGN> the screen doesnt load at all
<MMXGN> :(
<ccooke> MMXGN: doesn't load how?
<MMXGN> i mean
<BusMaster> is there a recommended way to compile a vanilla kernel for Ubuntu..? like make-kpkg is for debian?
<MMXGN> it stays blank with a cursor
<kinhu> what i have to do to activate my ATI dirver ?
<MMXGN> w8 to try sth
<mopatop> hey - quickie, is user_xattr available with the kernels in Breezy?
<MMXGN> heck
<mopatop> of course I'm using ext3
<nickrud> mopatop, yes
<MMXGN> i was wrong, it worket with internalagppart thingy but still no 3d accell :()
<mopatop> nickrud: cheers
<nickrud> BusMaster, you make a kernel just like in debian
<nalioth> nickrud: wow! you do live b4 noon
<nickrud> heh
<nickrud> early to rise, late to bed, that's me
<BusMaster> nickrud, oh cool
<mopatop> nickrud: seems to have remounted fine, cheers
<nickrud> mopatop, np
<mopatop> I recommend everyone gives beagle a spin :)
<mopatop> it's, well, very impressive
<MMXGN> oh :(
<MMXGN> any other ideas?
<ryufreak> how do i find out my kernel version?
<ryufreak> should be 5.04 right?
<kennethlove> uname -a, i think
<kinhu> does anyone here knows why i have to go "pppoeconf" every time i start ubuntu???
<bud_> hello
<bud_> need help ove configuring procmail
<bud_> im using ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<bud_> can anyone help
<ThJ> hi! i'm migrating web/mail users over from a debian server to an ubuntu server. i'm using qmail/vpopmail on the debian box, but i dislike it because its inconvenient to set up and you have to compile it, etc... what mail system do you people recommend for web/mail hosting combos?
<bud_> ok i see
<ThJ> i would like to keep the ability for my customers to administer their e-mail domains.
<bud_> i have configured procmail, but it doesnt deliver mail where i have configured, and in /var/mail.log is a lot of shit things what i havent configured
<BiSK-8> hello
<bud_> anyone know a good howto
<BiSK-8> who helped me today with the bluetooth?
<bud_> i have googled but havent found anything usefull
<putz_kinhu> does any1 knows why i have to type "pppoeconf" every time i lo into ubuntu?
<kumakun> Wow..Breezy is not playing nice with firefox...
<lsuactiafner> hda: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy } failed opcode was: unknown hda: ATAPI reset complete end_request: I/O error dev hda, sector 0 Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0
<lsuactiafner> what the hell?
<ompaul> bud_ http://www.xs4all.nl/~sister/mirror/procmail/
<thundrcleeze> you're a few seconds late, ompaul
<BiSK-8> i damn tried 2 update 2 breezy and ****ed up my system, i just formatted
<BiSK-8> im on hoary
<ompaul> thundrcleeze, if only people waited 10/15 minutes
<BiSK-8> and downloading breezy
<ompaul> ahh well
<putz_kinhu> does any1 knows why i have to type "pppoeconf" every time i lo into ubuntu?
<Quinthius> lsuactiafner: looks like bad disk, bad cable, or bad ide port :P
<BiSK-8> putz_kinhu, no
<putz_kinhu> T_T
<kumakun> So far the only thing breezy has done to my system is not let me use firefox
<ompaul> putz_kinhu, have a look at system administration networking and set your options from there
<Quinthius> lsuactiafner: i've had lots of problems with crappy cables that cause i/o errors like that
<MMXGN> anybody has managed to have ati opengl acceleration with breezy and is able to help me?
<ompaul> ThJ, I like postfix for mail, after that its up to you how you want to read it or pop it
<Quinthius> MMXGN: what's the problem?
<DrTiger> breezy kills my windows boot entries every time it has to upgrade the kernel -.-
<ompaul> MMXGN, no idea have you looked at the wiki page for ati?
<nalioth> DrTiger: if you know it happens, back up your menu.lst b4 upgrading
<dpro\> DrTiger, slap it till it stops
<MMXGN> it says that xfree86-dri is missing on display 0:0
<MMXGN> ompaul, yes i did
<MMXGN> no luck :(
<DrTiger> same problem here with ati card
<Quinthius> MMXGN: what have you done so far? what all have you installed and configured?
<MMXGN> xorg-driver-fglrx and restricted modules
<ompaul> MMXGN, that is all I have to offer, from that I take it you tried the troubleshooting methods named onthat page?
<MMXGN> for my kernel
<dpro\> MMXGN, did you comment the dri parts in xorg.conf?
<Quinthius> MMXGN: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for DRI errors for more information as to why it's not loading
<lsuactiafner> Quinthius : cant be cable, its brand new asus cable and it worked before on a cdrom
<FR500> hello
<MMXGN> ompaul, read the whole of the binary ati drivers on wiki
<lsuactiafner> but will replace cable to be usre
<MMXGN> Quinthius, done that too, wait
<Quinthius> lsuactiafner: brand new doesnt mean it's not defective
<MMXGN> to c
<DrTiger> which wiki page?
<Quinthius> lsuactiafner: but it could be disk or ide controller too
<FR500> i followed the wiki on how to software midi playback, but it won't work can you help me
<basti> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<basti> kernel? What should I respond to this?? (Hoary)
<insites> is there a comparison page for fedora core and ubuntu anywhere? that lists differences like apt vs yum, etc?
<FR500> basti: uname -a
<obontu> i have no audio in my ubuntu, can some please help?
<MMXGN> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2639
<shadeofgrey> guys whats the package i have to install to get totem to play DVD's?
<DrTiger> breezy really sucks
<DrTiger> -.-
<GNULinuxer> shadeofgrey: libdvddcss
<GNULinuxer> DrTiger: why?
<FR500> MMXGN: libdvddcss
<basti> FR500, uname -a tells me the C header?
<MMXGN> FR500, eh?
<Quinthius> MMXGN: do an lsmod | grep fglrx, it list anything?
<MMXGN> yep
<DrTiger> because my battery isn't supported (I run out of power regularly because of that), I have worked for hours on the dri problem but not gotten anywhere...
<inc|freaky> nalioth: well, it just doesnt want to work either it identifies to late or whatever i always join the other channel
<DrTiger> and whenever it installs a new kernel it deletes my windows entry in the menu.lst
<nalioth> inc|freaky: use hte "server password" field
<Quinthius> MMXGN: and you're sure you installed the restricted modules of the same version as your kernel?
<FR500> basti: uname -a outputs something like this Linux mobile3 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Thu Sep 8 06:18:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<MMXGN> yep :)
<FR500> this is what u need  2.6.10-5-386
<MMXGN> i tried to reinstall it just to be sure and it says its the latest version
<Quinthius> MMXGN: dmesg | grep fglrx, anything there that looks like an error?
<FR500> i followed the wiki on how to software midi playback, but it won't work can you help me
<KasperTech> Hi. I've got an offer for a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo V2020 for only 1K $. But will the Intel 855GME graphics card do?
<MMXGN> hmm, not
<basti> FR500, yeah but I dont understand how that is supposed to help me, I need to point out where my C header is located in the file architecture...
<MMXGN> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2640
<Quinthius> MMXGN: and have you rebooted?
<insites> how does ubuntu handle proprietary thing like codecs and drivers? is there an addon repository for apt or somesuch?
<MMXGN> Quinthius, plenty of times
<MMXGN> :/
<Quinthius> MMXGN: can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<MMXGN> sure
<nalioth> insites: there are repos for most anything you want to do
<inc|freaky> is there any way to theme kopete?
<MMXGN> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2641
<MMXGN> :)
<Hendric> how do i upgrade my GTK2 to a higher version??
<insites> nalioth, anyone maintaing a list of these repos... need to find a few drivers like my wifi and my pwc and others before i switch over from fc
<nalioth> insites: packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> insites: if it works on fc, it'll work here
<insites> nalioth, does ubuntu use rpms?
<shadeofgrey> okay look it telld me theres no installation candidate for libdvdcss -- what do i need to add  to my sources.list filke if im already running breezy?
<nalioth> insites: it CAN, but ubuntu debs are recommended
<Quinthius> MMXGN: hmm, looks fine except for GLcore, you dont have to load it as DRI should automatically include it
<Quinthius> MMXGN: and i'm not sure what i2c is... i don't have that in mine
<shadeofgrey> guys
<insites> nalioth, thanks... im just trying to get my feet wet in ubuntu a little..
<MMXGN> shall that be the problem? let me check it :)
<insites> will download tonight then...
<nalioth> insites: linux is linux
<goofytj> Here a kde user, I got this annoying problem. The mouseover-effect if the links in my main panel is completely black, I can send you a screenshot if you wish, I've been trying to change all color settings with no result. Anyone got a suggestion ?
<insites> breezy decently stable?
<shadeofgrey> ....im sick and all i want to do is watch a DVD
<shadeofgrey> insites:  yes!
<nalioth> insites: ubuntu is debian based
<Quinthius> MMXGN: i dont think it's the problem but who knows... the only suspicious thing i'm seeing so far is in the DRI warnings where it says unknown third-party board...
<MMXGN> :(
<MMXGN> though, it worked fine with sarge
<shadeofgrey> whats the name of the repo that contains libdvdcss in breezy??
<MMXGN> anyway, let me try removing those
<frenkel> i have a problem with my keyboard layout
<WildSurge> i just installed ubuntu and i have a problem with my floppy-disc
<frenkel> in gentoo linux it is working the way i want it, but ubuntu works different with the same settings in xorg.conf
<WildSurge> it just won't mount
<DrTiger> should DRI work for an ATI card, if you installed the binary driver from aptitude?
<Quinthius> DrTiger: mine does..
<DrTiger> yeah
<frenkel> us_intl doesn't allow me to type <`>+<e> en produce an e with ` on top of it
<frenkel> how can i achieve that? i couldn't find it on the forum
<DrTiger> but I invested hours
<DrTiger> and it's really frustrating me
<WildSurge> it says
<bpf> hello all
<MMXGN> bah, wansnt that
<zAo^> how can I go back to ubuntu "server" or minimal???
<WildSurge> mount, special device /dev/fd0 doesn't exist
<Pluk> frenkel, running breezy?
<frenkel> jep
<bpf> anyone know if the Eclipse IDE works with Hoary on amd64?
<Pluk> check this jut posted this :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70297
<shedi> zAo^: debfoster
<Quinthius> MMXGN: you could try a "sudo depmod -ae" and then rebooting
<Pluk> us_intl doesnt exist nomore
<zAo^> shedi, no other way?
<Pluk> its a variant in the us keymap now
<MMXGN> what does it do?
<MMXGN> (just to know, done it)
<Quinthius> DrTiger: post your entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the output of "lsmod | grep fglrx", and "dmesg | grep fglrx" to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
* absenth wishes he was at the co-lo doing his apt-get upgrade
<Quinthius> MMXGN: rebuilds module dependency cache or something..
<frenkel> Pluk, thanks, i didn' t search enough i guess :)
<Quinthius> MMXGN: what board do you have? 9600xt?
<Pluk> took me 4 hours to find out myself yesterday frenkel
<frenkel> this is much more the way it should be :p
<frenkel> lol
<frenkel> thanks for sharing :)
<Pluk> yw :)
<shedi> zAo^: you could do an apt-get remove --purge the things you don't want
<MMXGN> Quinthius, yes
<frenkel> gonna try it right away
<frenkel> bye
<WildSurge> how come ubunthu didn't create dev/fd0 for me?
<MMXGN> shall i reboot now?
<WildSurge> and how do i create it?
<shedi> zAo^, it's safer to use debfoster
<XHK> how can i swich from gnome to fluxbox?
<nightair> Breezy install asked me if my system clock was UTC. I think I answered that incorrectly because when I boot to win2K partition the time is hours off. how to change that now that breezy is installed?
<XHK> how can i switch from gnome to fluxbox?
<Hendric> networking problem here... i installed 2 ubuntu units... but i can't share files.. it asks for "You must login to access MABAN".. i didn't set any passwords for my sharing... how can i fix this?
<BiSK-8> hi
<zAo^> shedi, I know. Thnx. I thought of something like 'apt-get install ubuntu-minimal'
<WildSurge> doh!
<MMXGN> rebooting
<WildSurge> why does ubuntu not automatically load the floppy module?!
<nalioth> XHK: install fluxbox and choose it at your next login from "sessions"
<XHK> ok ty
<BiSK-8> how can i download k3b?
<shedi> BiSK-8,  apt-get install k3b
<shadeofgrey> zAo:  the painful way would be rebooting into an install CD and typing ...i think ubuntu-minimal at the boot prompt for the install CD...  but you'd loose all your crap
<BiSK-8> it wont work
<BiSK-8> im on the first version of hoary
<BiSK-8> shedi
<BiSK-8> says that iws impossibile 2 find
<shedi> BiSK-8,  you have to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<shadeofgrey> bisk:  upgrade dude...  soon...  now...  faster...  yesterday
<BiSK-8> i know
<BiSK-8> i had 2 format
<BiSK-8> 2day
<mellon> So I just did the install with the colony 5 CD.   It went well, but there was a period in the middle where the screen just went black and I thought it'd died.   A few minutes later it came back with an ongoing install.   Has anyone else seen this?
<shedi> BiSK-8, comment out the universe repositories
<BiSK-8> im downloading breezer
<BiSK-8> but im not gonna be able 2 do anything with the iso file without k3b
<shadeofgrey> bisk:  breezY
<BiSK-8> i try 2 upgrade
<BiSK-8> but it says that there is nothing 2 install
<Hendric> networking problem here... i installed 2 ubuntu units... but i can't share files.. it asks for "You must login to access MABAN".. i didn't set any passwords for my sharing... how can i fix this?
<BiSK-8> and i tru 2 update an it says the same
<Arkainium> what is need to play mpc files?
<Quinthius> DrTiger: first thing i notice is that you have compositing enabled. that automatically turns 3d accel off
<FR500> Arkainium: libmuse i think or musepack
<DrTiger> oh
<DrTiger> I think I added it after having the problems ... but I'll turn it off now
<Quinthius> DrTiger:  "Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering"
<DrTiger> hmm I think I will restart now.... wait a moment
<FR500> when i install a package with force depends, it appears as broken in synaptic, anyway to override that?
<WildSurge> okay, seems the floppy thing was easy after all :)
<WildSurge> just make sure it loads the damn floppy modules after booting
<WildSurge> now for the soundcard :(
<WildSurge> anyone here that can (will) help me get my isa soundcard to work?
<WildSurge> soundblaster awe 32
<ndlovu> on hoary, is there some way to upgrade samba to version 3.14 without changing any other packages?
<foodcoman> Anyone know what the final Kernel version will be in Breezy final?
<DrTiger> tadaa it works ^ ^
<absenth> is there a secret to installing / configuring kismet in Hoary, with an intel extreme wireless B/G card?
<Quinthius> DrTiger: :D
<absenth> or a how-to would even be better :)
<WildSurge> hmmm, should pnpdump be installed on ubuntu as standard?
<NightLord> Does anyone know if i can apt-get breezy?
<nalioth> NightLord: yes, see the /topic
<Strog> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<NightLord> I see
<WildSurge> anyone here at all to help? :(
<[LethAL] > No, of course not :D
<NightLord> Wunderbar!
<[LethAL] > ?
<NightLord> maybe this will fix my problems
<WildSurge> how do i configure isa cards under hoary?
<[LethAL] > With what?
<[LethAL] > WildSurge, no idea :(
<WildSurge> more specifically my awe 32 soundblaster
<NightLord> mainly keyboard and mouse
<{X}> hi
<ndlovu> can I change my sources.list to include debian repositories and then do an upgrade of just one package somehow?
<WildSurge> the sound is working only if i manually load all my soundmodules
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<DrTiger> so now about the acpi
<Tomcat_> WildSurge: Put those modules in /etc/modules
<[LethAL] > Yes, but it's not recommended and neither us or debian will help ;)
<NightLord> LethAL, what do you have in ISA
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<DrTiger> should the battery be recognized at all?
<NightLord> no wait, i mean WildSurge
<[LethAL] > I don't have any ISA sockets or cards
<ndlovu> or can I download just the samba 3.14 debs and dpkg -i it?
<hunger> How do I get my box (breezy) to resume instead of doing the normal startup?
<NightLord> wrong person, sorry
<Strog> {X}: IRC manners app would be nice
<willvarfar> on hoary, I am trying to mount my ntfs partition; I can mount it and root can look around it, but my normal login gets 'access denied'.  Where might I be going wrong?
<shedi> ndlovu, that you can do
<NightLord> erm, i might have an idea willavafat
<DrTiger> It's a bit frustrating to work with a laptop that doesnt tell you how much power the battery still has
<NightLord> did you use sudo?
<ndlovu> shedi: that being update repositories or download the debs?
<absenth> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<willvarfar> NightLord, I did; that was in the wiki instructions
<bluefoxicy> damnit fucking breezy
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<{X}> anyone got some good programs i should install on ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > Lnaguage
<[LethAL] > Language*
<absenth> sorry, what's the command to have it tell me, vs, the whole channel?
* bluefoxicy put the usb key in, copy file, light flashes, light stops, pull key out 5 seconds later, file is not on key!
<NightLord> yes X: go to the terminal type in the terminal:
<[LethAL] > {X}, just take a browse in Synaptic
<NightLord> type in shred * -l
<bluefoxicy> I have to unmount it first >:|
<Strog> {X}: 17k apps and you want a suggestion without telling us what you want to use it for?  Seems silly
<[LethAL] > absenth, /msg ubotu <topic>
<shedi> ndlovu, you can update rep and get the package with apt-get --download samba
<absenth> LethAL, Danke
<g|patrick> {X}: opera, install opera
<willvarfar> aha, NightLord, if I omit the sudo then I can browse it; (the script on the wiki didn't work for me, couldn't find hda1 for some reason)
<NightLord> odd
<NightLord> hmm, well, at least it works :)
<ndlovu> shedi: thanks! might that cause conflicts with other packages?
<Hendric> how can i install fonts on breezy???
<[LethAL] > WildSurge, try sda
<[LethAL] > 1
<[LethAL] > Hendric, search synaptic for fonts
<[LethAL] > !tell Hendric about fonts
<Quinthius> bluefoxicy: of course you have to unmount it first
<shedi> ndlovu, sorry, it's done with apt-get install --download-only package
<absenth> Uboto is amazing!
<absenth> Ubotu even.
<nalioth> NightLord: refrain from advice such as that, please
<ubotu> I don't know, absenth
<absenth> sorry.
<WildSurge> lethal, sda?
<NightLord> what typing shred?
<Quinthius> bluefoxicy: if you just pull it out, the OS has no chance to unmount and make sure everything is properly written...
<shedi> ndlovu, yes it can cause dependency problems
<nalioth> NightLord: yes. we have very new to *nix user who will do it
<willvarfar> hmm, now Kino claims invalid formats all the time; from one problem to the next.. argh
<shedi> ndlovu, if there are you can use apt-get -f install afterwards
<NightLord> ooh, damn
<NightLord> wouldn't work anyway, didn't tell him to sudo
<[LethAL] > WildSurge, if you don't have hda1 I'd assume you have a SCSI hard drive
<WildSurge> ehh
<nalioth> NightLord: you ever hear 'knows enough to be dangerous'  ? dont give any weapons away
<WildSurge> ur mistaking me for someone else
<WildSurge> i wanna get my soundcard working
<[LethAL] > Ah
<[LethAL] > lol
<[LethAL] > Lack of coffee
<NightLord> how do I get xvidtune to keep my settings? I know theres a website somewhere, but dunno where
<XHK> Can i update gaim in terminal? If yes, then how?
<ndlovu> shedi: thanks! any idea where the breezy versions can be found? I'd rather upgrade from breezy rather than from debian direct if the version's right...
<NightLord> XHK
<[LethAL] > sudo apt-get upgrade gaim
<WildSurge> my soundcard only works after manually adding all the modules and then starting esd
<XHK> NightLord ?
<[LethAL] > Assuming there is one, of course
<NightLord> yes, go to terminal, sudo then run apt-get install Gaim
<WildSurge> if i try to add them at boottime ubuntu hangs
<ndlovu> shedi: just checked... seems to be the right version
<XHK> NightLord ty
<NightLord> it will put new one in
<NightLord> however
<shedi> ndlovu, I understand that there are breezy instructions in topic
<NightLord> the version on apt is a bit outdated, i'd reccomend you to the gaime website (http://gaim.sourceforge.net) and download the installer, then just sh it
<ndlovu> shedi: thanks for the help!
<WildSurge> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+64+Value.&chip=sb16%2C+emu8000&module=sbawe
<evian> how can I automatically msg NickServ with my ID when X-Chat starts up?
<FR500> when i install a package with force depends, it appears as broken in synaptic, anyway to override that?
<nalioth> evian: what client do you use?
<NightLord> so does anyone know how to get xvidtune to save my settings, I've done it before, but i can't remember how
<havoc> evian: in the config for a server/network, 'command' or something
<evian> nalioth: X-Chat
<nalioth> FR500: why would you? you forced it into a situation of breakage
<havoc> nalioth: he said "when X-Chat starts up" :)
<nalioth> evian: in the server dialog, click 'freenode' and to the right "edit" in the 'server password' box, put your pass
<nalioth> havoc: i'm drunk
<havoc> nalioth: good man :)
<NightLord> ok, now I gotta find a good sequencer for linux (since cubase SX3 doesn't run that good with wine)
<evian> oh ok thanks
<xiaogil> is there an alternative to Google Earth on Linux ? WW2D ?
<absenth> nalioth, Drunk is awesome.
<absenth> nalioth, if I could be I'd be drunk at work.
<rikva> I installed VMWare Workstation on my Hoary system, but I need to be root to start it. Any suggestions?
<NightLord> xiaogil: run it with wine
<NightLord> it runs pretty wekk
<nalioth> absenth: koolaid
<xiaogil> how to add WW2D in the source list ?
<NightLord> rikva, sudo
<rikva> NightLord: except from sudoing or suing
<absenth> nalioth, I'm more of a Coffee & Jolt kinda guy, but Koolaid has it's place.
<BiSK-8> do u ppl know any good programs 2 burn iso files 2 cd?
<NightLord> use "run as a different user"
<NightLord> BisK
<NightLord> XCDRoast
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i still need help... i scoured the forums and found nothing helpful...  what do i need to add to my sources.list file to install libdvdcss on breezy???
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shadeofgrey about restricted
<NightLord> shadeofgray
<rikva> NightLord: okay, the thing is that on my other hoary system, I don't have to be root.
<NightLord> use sudo gedit, go to /etc/apt/sources.list add the lines save and run apt-get update
<NightLord> did you install it as root?
<xiaogil> NightLord: Google Earth doesn't work on my computer with wine
<BiSK-8> my apt-get cant find anything
<BiSK-8> no programs
<BiSK-8> no nuttin
<rikva> NightLord: yes, you have to be root to install
<BiSK-8> i need help
<BiSK-8> what should i do?
<NightLord> BiSK-8 did you try apt-get update?
<xiaogil> NightLord: how did you make it work ?
<ndlovu> if I want to upgrade just one package, will apt-get upgrade <package> work
<ndlovu> ?
<evian> yeah I'd be interested in google earth too. I'll try it in crossover office v5 beta 2...
<BiSK-8> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto <---- reading of the packages.... done
<NightLord> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=3254 for help xiaogil
<BiSK-8> thats what happenes when i update
<evian> NightLord: so you already got Google Earth working in wine, right?
<NightLord> did you try apt-cache search to find your program
<NightLord> I did on debian native
<BiSK-8> i know what program i need
<evian> ok thanks
<NightLord> on the link, read the bit in green
<NightLord> that helps
<BiSK-8> u talkin 2 me?
<NightLord> no, to evian
<BiSK-8> oh
<gerarcone> hello!
<BiSK-8> so, what can i do?
<NightLord> and when you try to apt-get it?
<gerarcone> how can i read the windows partition from Ubuntu?
<BiSK-8> nightlord, it says that it cant find it
<NightLord> thats ironic, ask wilvafar
<NightLord> he did it a bit ago :P
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gerarcone about windowsdrives
<BurgerMann> does openssh-server change the RSA key by it self??
<NightLord> whats the program?
<nalioth> BurgerMann: no
<shadeofgrey> okay guys -- the restricted list thing through "tell <whoever> about restricted" leads to instructions that install libdvdcss2 -- which ISNT THE SAME as libdvdcss in breezy right??
<gerarcone> nalioth: thanks!
<shadeofgrey> because i installed libdvdcss2 and it crashed
<BurgerMann> nalioth: suddenly I just couldn't connect to it
<BiSK-8> nightlord, who must i ask?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<shadeofgrey> this is frusstrating
<NightLord> well, first, what exactly did you run?
<BiSK-8> who?
<BiSK-8> me?
<BiSK-8> sau my name
<FR500> when i install a package with force depends, it appears as broken in synaptic, anyway to override that?
<BiSK-8> so i get highlite
<NightLord> BiSK-8 what program are you trying to apt-get
<BiSK-8> k3b
<FR500> nalioth:openttd wont compile and the deb i have requires a newer libc something
<FR500> nalioth: but it works just fine with forcing depends
<BiSK-8> nightlord: k3b
<NightLord> so does anyone know how to get xvidtune to save my settings, I've done it before, but i can't remember how
<NightLord> odd
<NightLord> do you have the debian repositories?
<nalioth> FR500: open what?
<WildSurge> avond Ycros
<WildSurge> yvonne
<FR500> open transport tycoon deluxe
<shadeofgrey> if any body would take 2 minutes and help me...  id appreciate it...  im lost
<gerarcone> nalioth: there is a way to hide windows partition instead?
<WildSurge> lost where shadeofgrey :)
<ndlovu> could upgrading libc to the breezy version on a hoary machine cause issues?
<nalioth> gerarcone: dont mount them
<nalioth> ndlovu: yes. you'll break your hoary
<shadeofgrey> WildSurge:  im on breezy...  and i tried installing libdvdcss2 to get DVD playback in totem and that doessnt work.  what do i have to do to my sources.list file to get the GOOD libdvdcss for breezy??
<shadeofgrey> because libdvdcss2 crashes the system
<WildSurge> fraid that's too advanced for me shade
<FR500> nalioth: that is the lib i need
<ndlovu> nalioth: that serious?
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: build the libdvdcss2 from source
<nalioth> ndlovu: yes
<shadeofgrey> nal:  you've got to be kiddding right?
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: apt-get will do it for you
<Pluk> you could try the one in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples theres a script that downloads/installs libdvdcss2
<nalioth> shadeofgrey: Pluk has an alternate suggestion
<shadeofgrey> guys your not listening.  libdvdcss2 BREAKS BREEZY...
<gerarcone> nalioth: i've used the script and it mount win partition every time
<nalioth> Pluk: please preface your texts to those you mean it for
<gerarcone> nalioth: can i undo this script?
<BiSK-8> so can any1 help me?????
<nalioth> gerarcone: the partition is mounted in /media, correct?
<ndlovu> nalioth: I need to upgrade samba and that requires upgrading libc... so you're saying there's no way to upgrade samba without upgrading everything to breezy?
<nalioth> ndlovu: if you upgrade your libc, you'll be breaking hoary
<Pluk> if the conversation is about 1 thing i see no need to preface
<shadeofgrey> theres a NEW one JUST called libdvdcss -- all i need is the informatiomn on where to get it!
<runeh> Where do I request packages and such? Malone?
<kemik> shadeofgrey:  universe possibly
<ndlovu> nalioth: so instability, crashes, the end of the world as we know it?
<shadeofgrey> kemik:  wouldnt happen to know the address would you?
<evian> BiSK-8, what was your trouble? apt-get not finding stuff?
<nalioth> ndlovu: yes
<kemik> shadeofgrey:  it's in you rsources.list most likely.. you have to enable them
<kemik> !repositories
<BiSK-8> evian, yes
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<nalioth> ndlovu: and the mother-in-law coming for a visit
<ryufreak> i need help[
<ryufreak> this error when i start up ubuntu
<nalioth> ryufreak: a question would be nice
<evian> BiSK-8, maybe your repository server list got borked
<puff> How do I see what apt source a given pacakge came from?
<ryufreak> lol i'm getting there :D
<ndlovu> nalioth: don't want that!
<ryufreak> "Error activating XKB configuration.
<ryufreak> It can happen under various circumstances:
<ryufreak> - a bug in libxklavier library
<ryufreak> - a bug in X server (xkbcomp, xmodmap utilities)
<ryufreak> - X server with incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<ryufreak> X server version data:
<ryufreak> The X.Org Foundation
<ryufreak> 60802000
<ryufreak> If you report this situation as a bug, please include:
<gerarcone> nalioth: yes
<ryufreak> - The result of <b>xprop -root | grep XKB</b>
<ryufreak> - The result of <b>gconftool-2 -R /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/kbd</b>"
<evian> BiSK-8, can you check it in synaptic to see the list?
<WildSurge> how do i change the standard refresh rate in unbuntu
<ndlovu> nalioth: so breezy it is then.
<BiSK-8> evian, if u guide me through it yes
<nalioth> ryufreak: dont paste in here
<WildSurge> the one that the login screen uses
<BiSK-8> evian, may i pm?
<ryufreak> well, that's my problem...how do i fix it?
<Buddha|> What's the root password for  the 5.10 preview?  (PPC)
<evian> BiSK-8 sure
<nalioth> ryufreak: pasting if very rude (and against channel rules)
<puff> Hm, is launchpad.net the right place to file a bug on a package in ubuntu?
<ryufreak> sorry, but now that it's out there
<ryufreak> how do i fix it =/
<puff> I could have sworn there was a bugzilla somewhere else.
<nalioth> ryufreak: hoary or breezy?
<ryufreak> hoary
<nalioth> ryufreak: i have no clue
<ryufreak> i finally got my x800xl to work, and now i get this message......
<ryufreak> i get something t work, and something else messes up =/
<nalioth> ryufreak: i'm not the only one in here
<puff> Ah, bugzilla.ubuntu.com... but then why does ubuntu.com's "bugfixing" link take you to launchpad.net?
<nalioth> ryufreak: paste your output to a pastebin so you can show folks
<puff> Does bugzilla.ubuntu.com's search function search across all packages?
<gerarcone> nalioth: uh?
<puff> Er, all "products"
<Bartimaeus> does anyonw know how to install deian files?
<nalioth> gerarcone: the partition mounte in /media, correct?
<havoc> dpkg -i blah.deb
<gerarcone> nalioth: yes
<Bartimaeus> havoc, thanks
<nalioth> Bartimaeus: careful using debian debs
<nalioth> gerarcone: so how are they "in the way"?
<gerarcone> nalioth: do you want the path?
<havoc> Bartimaeus: you should use apt to install an ubuntu package rather than a .deb, if one is available
<nalioth> gerarcone: i helped write the script. it shouldn't mount where is it visible to you
<WildSurge> how do i add modules to auto-load in ubuntu?
<kemik> modprobe possibly
<kemik> not sure
<puff> Hm... looks like there's a bug report about ntop already, and it has the bugfix, too.
<havoc> modules.conf
<havoc> in /etc/
<gerarcone> nalioth: i simple want to know how to undo the script effects
<WildSurge> more speficially these:  modprobe snd-sbawe;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<puff> Is there a way to have "aptitude install package" query for known bugs with a package and report them when it installs?
<WildSurge> when i add them to /etc/modules.conf the system hangs during boot
<WildSurge> i guess when trying to play the startup sound
<havoc> WildSurge: /etc/modules
<Bowel> I have my /boot as ext3 and / as jfs. When booting breezy kernel 2.6.12 I get 'JFS NO SUCH MODULE' -- but 2.6.10 works. Have jfs been purged?
<xiaogil> is there an address for earth3d to put in sources.list ?
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. I have managed to get ubuntu working. Before anyone gets excited, I had to revert back to wired network connection. I was wondering, I have been using putty before, but it doesn't seem to be in synaptic. Is there another name for it?
<Answer> What is the program that actually synchronizes the clock with ntp servers?
<Ninjew> Answer: ntpdate
<Buddha|> What's the root password for the 5.10 preview?  (PPC)
<havoc> Bowel: you may need an initrd to load the module, or build a kernel w/ the JFS module compiled in
<Answer> dmacdonald11: putty is an ssh client, ssh is builtin to linux.  man ssh
<WildSurge> havoc: when i add those modules to my startup, ubunti stops loading when the banner starts showing
<jroes> Answer: it's a daemon - ntpd
<dmacdonald111> ah. thank you.
<Bowel> havoc, Yes I recompiled and cooked my own and it worked. But I like to use ubuntu's pre-compiled images.
<gerarcone> nalioth: help me please :(
<Answer> Ninjew, jroes: Do you know if ntpdate is available for other linux distros (ex. redhat, gentoo)
<havoc> Bowel: it probably is build as a kernel module, so you need a ram disk (initrd) to load the module during boot
<jroes> Answer: it is
<havoc> WildSurge: sorry, don't know what to tell you :(
<jroes> Answer: it's a pretty standard thing.  most distributions have it
<WildSurge> tell me how to fix it :P
<n00bster> i installed wine from synaptic PM, but don't know how to run it...
<havoc> WildSurge: would if I could
<WildSurge> i know bro
<Answer> jroes: Does ntpd allow Time Zone selection?
<havoc> WildSurge: you had asked how to load modules at boot, *that* I knew how to do ;)
<WildSurge> thought i might b doing something wrong
<jroes> here's your best bet:  http://www.ntp.org/     http://ntp.isc.org/bin/view/Support/SettingYourSystemTimeZone
<inc|freaky> when ubuntu boots up, it always misses the ntp update because of a temporary dns failure which is probably caused because the pon script (pppoe dialin) gets executed after the ntp update is there any way i can put it so the connections gets established before the ntp update?
<Answer> jroes: How do I give ntpdate the server?  It says no servers to use
<Bowel> havoc, Hm, you're maybe right. Any idea how I can get that? I thought debian images were built by using initrd.
<BiSK-8> guys, how do i save with vim?
<havoc> Bowel: nope, no idea :(
<Answer> BiSK-8: :wq
<BiSK-8> :wq
<BiSK-8> ???
<WildSurge> what is /etc/modutils used for?
<BiSK-8> and how
<BiSK-8> just write it?
<BiSK-8> answer, how do i activate :wq?
<Answer> BiSK-8: In vim, you get to "COMMAND" mode by pressing escape atleast twice.  In command mode,  :q will quit,  :w will save,  :wq will save and quit
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thx
<n00bster> hello - i'v installed wine from synaptic PM, but don't know how to run it...
<Answer> BiSK-8:  You should look into the following more friendly editors:  Pico, Nano, Emacs, Nedit, Gedit
<Billythekid> Hey, do you guys know how to install Limewire onto Ubuntu?
<WildSurge> agh :(
<BiSK-8> i like terminal thourh
<BiSK-8> thx
<HiddenWolf> Anyone here familiar with lirc?
<WildSurge> why can i load these modules perfectly after i've booted
<Answer> BiSK-8:  Nano, Pico and Emacs all run in terminal mode like VI.
<WildSurge> but ubuntu hangs when i load it during boot
<WildSurge>  modprobe snd-sbawe;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thx
<xiaogil> Can I install breezy, or shall i want until 13th of ocotber ?
<xiaogil> s/want/wait
<HiddenWolf> xiaogil, you can install, but you'll have a lot of updates each day.
<Answer> WildSurge: modprobes can take a long time I think, which could hang the initial boot
<WildSurge> Answer: it's not hanging during boot, it hangs in the login screen when it's loading the banner
<eipa> hey. i'm a linux noobie.
<WildSurge> basically when it's starting KDE
<derFlo> hi
<derFlo> is this a bad sign? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2645
<xiaogil> HiddenWolf: ok, if it's the only inconvenient, it's not a problem
<eipa> i wanna install opera, but i don't know what to do after downloading the package
<WildSurge> i'm guessing the sound isn't working correctly or something, and it wants to play the bootsound
<WildSurge> ?
<Answer> WildSurge: I'm not brave enough to try kde yet...
<WildSurge> eerr
<Feles> hello all
<WildSurge> sowwy, gnome
<WildSurge> i am using stock ubuntu hoary
<nalioth> derFlo: what are you wondering?
<HiddenWolf> xiaogil, things *should* be stable
<Billythekid> Hey, do you guys know how to install Limewire onto Ubuntu?
<Feles> I fell asleep trying to fix my problem last night.... can anyone help me get my MBR cleaned up?
<derFlo> nalioth: XFS recovery, dma timeout, status 0x20,...
<derFlo> lost interrupt...
<Answer> WildSurge: If you think what you said is the problem, go to System, Preferences, Sound, Sound Events, System Events,  Log In and disable startup3.wav
<derFlo> if this is ok, I'll not wounder anymore
<nalioth> derFlo: install "smartmontools" and run "smartctl"
<atha> eipa: follow these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<Feles> I installed Ubuntu, but somehow there's no sign of my Windows install
<derFlo> ok
<Answer> Feles: Are you positive that you did not erase your entire harddrive?
<eipa> thanks atha
<derFlo> eipa: doesn't opera have an extra ubuntu-package?
<Feles> is there a way of checking it?
<derFlo> and a manual
<WildSurge> Answer: i'll try after first disabling the stupid modules again, then rebooting, then rebooting back again :(
<keikoz> do somebody knows how to use cups under ubuntu ? root's login and passe doesnt work
<brum> is there a way to skip over an fstab entry on boot if it is unavailable???
<WildSurge> Why doesn't it just work(tm), i mean it's not like a soundblaster awe 32 is a very rare card!
<daejavu> any PYTHONE programmer here ?
<keikoz> neither my login wich is in the lpadmin group
<Answer> WildSurge: Is it muted in alsamixer? heh
<Feles> no... never mind there still is a Windows NTFS partition
<Feles> But when I press Esc at the boot loader, it only shows me the ubuntu install
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Answer> Feles: Do you have GRUB boot loader installed?  Just add the NTFS partition to Grub
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Feles> how?
<Answer> Feles:  see  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WildSurge> Answer: yes, but the modules are also just not loaded automatically
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> not my day today
<Feles> Answer: How would I find out the necessary information to put into the menu to make it an option?
<daejavu> anyone knows  PYTHONE programing ?
<Feles> (root, kernel, initrd, etc)
<Answer> Feles, I'll msg you the end of my grub menu.lst
<derFlo> where does "smartctl -t long /dev/hda" write it's output to?
<Tuxist> is ubuntu developer here ?
<kemik> daejavu:  python ? why not try a #python channel ?
<nalioth> derFlo: the terminal
<nalioth> Tuxist: ask your question
<derFlo> oh
<daejavu> kemik, umm know a channel ?
<derFlo> he tells me to wait 20 minute and gives the term back
<derFlo> i'll do a rtfm...
<Tuxist> i have made new amarok packages 1.3.2 would have it
<kemik> daejavu:  really.... you cant imagine what a channel would be named ??
<puff> Hm, dangit, which package is swsusp part of?
<kemik> daejavu:  ... try #python ?
<Tuxist> the make with the orginal ubuntu source and i have added postgresql
<puff> Hello?
<daejavu> kemik, lolz .. sorry dude ... no channel like that .. ill look for it waisai
<Tuxist> the 1.3.1 amd 64 packages crash
<kemik> !hello
<ubotu> kemik: I haven't a clue
<kemik> daejavu:  im in #python right now
<daejavu> kemik, my bad .. i didnt checked the spellin  :D
<WildSurge> hmm
<puff> kemik: ?
<WildSurge> under multimedia the damn tst-pipelon crashes when playing on esdmon
<WildSurge> i have to kill the multimedia prefs
<puff> I'm trying to file a bug report on swsusp, but it wants a package name, and searching for swsusp in the package field doesn't seem to do much.
<kemik> puff:  installing from source ?
<puff> kemik: No, standard install.
<kemik> !info swsusp
<puff> kemik: Ah-hah... did a search for other swsusp bugs and use the package they used (file, acpi-power, linux).
<puff> Er, acpi-support.  I guess acpi-support makes the most sense.
<kemik> mmh
<procrastinator> panic-like situation, here
<kemik> procrastinate.. doit tomorrow
<kemik> ;)
<XHK> Omg why sounds wont work again :S XMMS works, gnome sounds work but gaim's sounds wont work :S
<procrastinator> I can't login to X, since it can't write my authetication file
<kemik> hard work pays off after time.. laziness always pays off _now_
<WildSurge> something must b conflicting with my soundcard
<procrastinator> kemik: This is no time for jokes, you know.
<kemik> procrastinator:  check filepermissions on your file
<kemik> procrastinator:  and make sure they're ok
<WildSurge> why is it so hard to configure a simple soundcard in ubuntu :(
<procrastinator> kemik: yeah, but before I logged out I had similar problems for a lot of other stuff
<procrastinator> kemik: even though i had 777 on the files
<XHK> Why sounds wont work? :S XMMS works, gnome sounds work but gaim's sounds wont work :S
<procrastinator> kemik: It started with OOo not wanting to save my files
<n00bster> hello - i just  installed wine from synaptic PM, but don't know how to run it...   plz hlp
<procrastinator> and at a point, something wouldn't start because it claimed there were no more free space on /tmp
<Tuxist> no wine packages for amd 64 ?
<Tuxist> where can get them
<procrastinator> and know I'm _sure_ that I have lots of space on both my / and my /home
<XHK> Why sounds wont work? :S XMMS works, gnome sounds work but gaim's sounds wont work :S
<procrastinator> plenty of helpers this evening
<B_166-ER-X> why is my bittornado not showing anywhere ? but IS installed..
<procrastinator> rebooting.
<n00bster> ?
<n00bster> enyone
<Leonik> is there anyway to view my windows files on the other partition?
<Leonik> in ubuntu
<mexicaan> i what folder should i run alsaconf ? :S
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Leonik about windowsdrives
<WildSurge> i dun think alsaconf is even installed mexicaan?
<insites> wow fast breezy mirror
<mexicaan> hmm alsa is installed i cant select it as multimedia system :S
<insites> will the preview easily upgrade t the finished breezy using apt?
<Feles> still not having any luck with booting my windows partition, can someone point out something I might have done wrong?
<WildSurge> i am having similar problems mexicaan
<transgre1s> insites: it does that already
<nalioth> insites: yes
<Anak1n> can someone help me amarok is playing but I can't hear anything xmms work fine
<insites> nalioth, transgress just making sure... i was going to hold of fif not.
<Em`Zee> How possible is it for the Breezy upgrade to break my data? =P
<nalioth> insites: ubuntu uses apt-get. it is designed to keep your system up to date easily
<Leonik> nailoth what?
<insites> nalioth, im familiar i used in in fc1 and 2 befre yum came along
<clinfix> is there a summary document about ubuntu?
<DPadclear> In the breezy preview, why can't I remove the package "xserver-xorg-driver-s3virge"?
<kemik> procrastinator:  have you been root on your system often ?
<B_166-ER-X> why is my bittornado not showing anywhere ? but IS installed..
<insites> B_166-ER-X, refreched your panel?
<procrastinator> kemik: yes
<Anak1n> type in terminal locate bittornado
<insites> CLI: killall gnome-panel
<B_166-ER-X> insites better than this ; rebooted
<transgress> B_166-ER-X: btdownloadcurses and btdownloadgui are the commands for it.
<procrastinator> and now I'm logged in
<Anak1n> then create launcher
<Feles> I edited my GRUB menu, and when it tried to boot Windows, it said it was requesting the wrong place
<kemik> procrastinator:  that's probably why your system is fubar'ed
<insites> B_166-ER-X, azureus :)
<kemik> procrastinator:  there's a *reason* why you should not be root
<procrastinator> kemik: well, it seems it was lack of space on /
<insites> solved all my bt issues :)
<eipa> how do i choose to download the static version of opera?
<kemik> procrastinator:  ok
<procrastinator> kemik: and then a reboot
<B_166-ER-X> i have a shortcut to it in my panel, added it manually... but its not showing in the like 'open with' when i click on 'download a torrent'
<insites> can i share a home direcotry between fc4 and breezy? or do i need to make seperate ones?
<procrastinator> kemik: Well, of course I don't log in as root
<derFlo> c
<derFlo> cu
<derFlo> thank you all
<insites> essentially my home is a unique partition right now...
<procrastinator> insites: It works for me.
<B_166-ER-X> azureus is not in the universe sources
<Anak1n> can someone help me amarok is playing but I can't hear anything xmms work fine
<nalioth> insites: if its on a seperate partition, it SHOULD work
<insites> nalioth, great... worth a try. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<insites> thanks
<nalioth> insites: i'm not sure if fc and ubuntu specific things might conflict
<Leonik> how can i view my windows partitions in linux>?
<procrastinator> Insites: They just can't really share a ~/.gnome2, so you'll have to do something fancy there
<Leonik> nmnmnm
<Leonik> nalioth i just saw the window
<insites> procrastinator, hrm...
<nalioth> Leonik: did you read what ubotu sent you?
<procrastinator> insites: like creating two different users for each system, and then symlink all foolders from one to the other
<procrastinator> insites: Or figure out something smarter...
<Feles> would a install on partition 5 be on hd0,4 ?
<Leonik> nalioth i havnet yet im just wondering aobut doing a complete switch to linux
<Leonik> so that would make the windows parition mountable?
<recluxus> hi all
<recluxus> is there a minimal CD for netinstall
<recluxus> i dont want to download the whole 600 MB
<kennethlove> recluxus: i'm guessing you don't already have ubuntu or a debian-like distro installed?
<crimsun> recluxus, there are a number of smaller boot images, but you'll still have to retrieve base+desktop from the 'net
<recluxus> i'm using debian for 4 years
<kennethlove> recluxus: you can switch from debian to ubuntu w/o downloading a CD. you just change your repos.
<recluxus> but the i got nothing installed right now on PC
<kennethlove> ah
<nalioth> kennethlove: it's not that easy
<XHK> Why sounds wont work? :S XMMS works, gnome sounds work but gaim's sounds wont work :S
<kennethlove> nalioth: according to the wiki it is. :)
<barosl> what program support 7zip on linux?
<recluxus> i got sarge businesscard
<mae_> kennethlove, not exactly..
<recluxus> and a ubuntu 4.10 i guess
<mae_> the upgrade would not be smooth
<kennethlove> mae_: someone needs to update the wiki, then.
<recluxus> but i dont want the old one to install itself
<mae_> much easier to do a fresh install
<mae_> off c
<mae_> kennethlove, i didn't write the article :)
<recluxus> because then i must update the distro
<FR500> XHK:  what option is selected in the GAIM sound preferences?
<insites> XHK, using alsa in gaim?
<XHK> w8
<kennethlove> mae_: i didn't think you did. :) but it's a wiki and anyone can edit...
<Feles> .......?
<kennethlove> i don't know enough to change it to be correct or i would
<mae_> kennethlove, actually i did write it
* kennethlove throws stones at mae_ 
<XHK> insites, FR500: Sound method?
<XHK> insites, FR500: Right now its Automatic.
<recluxus> ok then, any advices for a netinstall
<esj> looking for help bringing ubuntu up on an intel D945Gnt mg
<insites> mirror spped dropped. :(
<FR500> XHK: try Alsa, or ESD
<esj> all seems to work except X11 and network
<insites> any BT of breezy?
<XHK> FR500: ok, there isnt alsa, but ill try esd then
<FR500> XHK there is a howto in the wiki for fixing sound
<othernoob> any advantages of a usb keyboard over a ps2 kb?
<XHK> FR500: Still not working with esd
<recluxus> is there another channel where people answer quos ??
<snow_> insted of downloadin/and the installing java re. can i use apt-get to do the complete process?
<miffe> anyone know how to get esmtp to send  emails through gmail?
<XHK> FR500: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary that?
<kennethlove> recluxus: that won't get you any help
<recluxus> kennethlove, i suppose
<MikeStyle> Hi, here is a screenshot of my current desktop (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/mikemikemike/screenshot2.png) and im trying to get the translucency settings on my taskbar to look like this (http://homepages.comnet.co.nz/~matt-sarah/technobabble/screenie2.png) ... can anyone be of assisstance?
<recluxus> kennethlove, nor the web helps
<FR500> XHK: yes i think thats it
<pepsi> MikeStyle, thats a big fat 404 buddy
<Anak1n> pricha li ko srpski ovde?
<MikeStyle> pepsi, what are you talking about
<XHK> FR500: I've tried it...
<pepsi> MikeStyle, i have no clue
<MikeStyle> ohh
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> dang :(
<kennethlove> recluxus: i know someone mentioned some smaller install downloads, but you'll still have to download ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop afterward.
<XHK> FR500: But do i have to add or replace those things what it says?
<FR500> XHK: well on my laptop in hoary everything went on smoothly
<recluxus> kennethlove, thanks i think I'll try the sarge minimal then change the distro to ubuntu
<XHK> FR500: =/
<FR500> XHK: but on warty i had to install alsa
<kennethlove> recluxus: good luck
<recluxus> kennethlove, thanks all
<bettong_BOFH> is there a linux keyboard?
<XHK> FR500: Can u tell me whats written in ur /etc/esound/esd.conf ?
<crimsun> FR500, "install ALSA"? ALSA has been the default in Ubuntu since the first release...
<bettong_BOFH> you know something with tux instaed of the windows logo
<FR500> crimsun: i meant confiure
<WildSurge> can anyone tell me how to change the default refresh rate of the startup screen?
<mae_> bettong_BOFH, that would be freakin sweet :)
<kennethlove> bettong_BOFH: .... you won't use that key in linux.
<XHK> FR500: Can u tell me whats written in ur /etc/esound/esd.conf ?
<esj> any help with intel 945 mg problems?
<bettong_BOFH> i know
<MikeStyle> oh and im running a dell inspiron 5100 laptop. linux picks up that its a laptop and monitors the batery/temp. but as far as i can see there is no way to put my computer in "suspend mode". and it takes a long time to boot up every time. is there a feature to let me "suspend" my laptop?
<kennethlove> bettong_BOFH, mae_ : scrape and paint. :)
<mae_> kennethlove, thats not true, my right windows key is bound to opening a terminal
<bettong_BOFH> yea thats what i'm gonna have to do >.<
<WildSurge> welp, now my sound at least works when i boot
<Feles> well, that was interesting
<WildSurge> system still hangs after that tho :(
<kennethlove> mae_: by default, then. :)
<Feles> I can't figure out why I can't get my Windows Partition to boot
<bettong_BOFH> http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/linuxunix/0,39020390,39164303,00.htm
<bettong_BOFH> found one
<WildSurge> where should i look when ubuntu just plain hangs hard?
<snow_> insted of downloadin/and the installing java re. can i use apt-get to do the complete process? anyone?
<bettong_BOFH> it even looks sweet ^_^
<WildSurge> while starting gnome
<miffe> snow_,
<Feles> I set it in the GRUB menu, but it doesn't want to boot from that partition: says the device doesn't exist or some such error
<mae_> you know, i'm thinking i just might uninstall xserver-xorg-driver-* seeing as how i use the proprietary nvidia one
<MikeStyle> snow_ if u want java to be in ur synaptic u gotta add a few repositories...i did and mine showed up so i installed it
<miffe> snow_, there is a j2re1.4 in breezy
<s_wart> Feles: exactly what is the error message?
<MikeStyle> can anyone help with either of my problems?
<mae_> man, how long till they make xorg smart enough to figure out by itself what driver to use :)
<WildSurge> agh!
<Feles> I can't remember it at the moment... it's very generic
<WildSurge> why does my machine hang when sound works?!
<Leonik> if i install ubuntu hoary and just update to breezy following ubuntuguide.org... is that the same thing as installing breezy clean?
<Feles> (sidenote, if I wanted to install XMMS, how would I do that?)
<snow_> what is breezy?
<WildSurge> gnome just plain stops loading when the banner pops up
<FR500> Feles: sudo apt-get instal xmms
<mae_> snow_, its breezy in here
* mae_ shivers
<Anak1n> why logoff hang?
<WildSurge> there's nothing in var/log/messages either
<Feles> thank you FR500
<zAo^> where is gam_serve for?
<s_wart> Feles: the devices follow a strict naming convention, but it depends on how you've partitioned your disk
<Leonik> how would i want to partition my drive to save my c:?
<mae_> will apt ever reach version 1.0?
<Feles> well, the windows partition is supposed to be on partition 5 according to the Disk Manager in Ubuntu
<Leonik> so it should walk me through it during the setup?
<puff> Dang, MikeStyle was a bit impatient.
<s_wart> Leonik: make sure you back up any data you care about. that's step 0
<Leonik> damn i was afraid youd say that
<Anak1n> U do not need to backup
<[LethAL] > How can I share a printer?
<s_wart> Anak1n: why do you say that?
<WildSurge> hrms
<Anak1n> because
<Anak1n> i install
<Anak1n> ubuntu
<WildSurge> it seems esd is what causes the machine to hang
<Anak1n> and i didn't backup anything
<Anak1n> and evrything is working fine
<Anak1n> i do not have win
<s_wart> that makes it easier :)
<Anak1n> but i have some ntfs partitions
<FR500> Feles: try this, reboot, and press b, then write the boot sequence as it is (like rootnoverify....... and the clainloader +1 line and boot) just keep changing the partition number until it boots
<Leonik> and you could keep them easily?
<Anak1n> yes
<Leonik> i have my entire drive formatted in ntfs and under c:
<Anak1n> but
<Leonik> i have 100 gigs free of the 150
<Anak1n> ther is a problem
<Leonik> so can i partition that part?
<Anak1n> which part
<Anak1n> ?
<Leonik> the free part
<Anak1n> yes
<Leonik> even tho its part of my windows partition?
<Leonik> that wont wreck it will it?
<FR500> Leonik: yes you need a program to resize the partition
<Anak1n> just tell ubuntu to use
<Anak1n> free space
<din> Leonik: partition magic
<Anak1n> but
<Anak1n> U should backup U r data
<brion> sigh... i keep creating new folders when i try to open a terminal ;)
<Anak1n> if u r a beginer
<nalioth> FR500: not so
<WildSurge> anyone have any experience with getting alsa to work?
<nalioth> FR500: parted or ntfsresize will do it
<Anak1n> no p.m.
<Buddha|> Is there an Ubuntu-PPC channel?
<Anak1n> no no no p.m.
<Anak1n> never
<Leonik> what do i type in terminal to see how much free space i have?
<psycose> hi
<ompaul> WildSurge, what kind of sound card is it?
<WildSurge> sndblaster awe 32
<WildSurge> it *is* working, but somehow esd hangs during boot
<psycose> well i'm trying to help someone remotly, running Ubuntu Warty and running out of space ....
<ompaul> WildSurge, type alsamixer in a terminal see if anything is muted
<WildSurge> so i'd prefer to use alsa
<FR500> nalioth: but pmagic is far easier
<s_wart> if you're resizing partitions you should backup. there is a very good chance things will take a turn for the worse
<nalioth> FR500: and costly
<WildSurge> ompaul when i go to preferences multimedia and i select alsa
<Anak1n> pmagic is risk
<WildSurge> it says it cannot build the pipeline or something
<ompaul> WildSurge, no
<Anak1n> i lose my data using p.m.
<psycose> if some have tips about where could i search for making space thanks..
<ompaul> WildSurge, start a terminal
<FR500> hmmm
<FR500> well thats true
<Anak1n> :)
<WildSurge> hang on ompaul, system is booting now
<WildSurge> and she's an old beast
<Feles> wait, FR500 I've been doing that
* ompaul ponders if WildSurge's machine is as slow as the beast on the left, the one with the crazy hardware setup
<Feles> brb, I'll try again
<FR500> Feles: didnt work?
<Feles> so far, no
<FR500> Feles: you gotta write the 3 lines every time
<frank23> is there anyway to "restart xv" (the video output) right now the video is just a blue screen and I don't want to restart X
<Leonik> whats the terminal command to see how mcuh free space is left?
<inc|freaky> my ntpupdate always is missed because of a temporary dns failure ... its because my pppoe gets started after the ntp update i guess is there any way to put the dialup stuff before the ntp update?
<stpere> Leonik, df
<frank23> Leonik: df
<ompaul> is ssh installed by default?
<FR500> (rootnoverify (hd0,0), chainloader +1; boot)
<WildSurge> ehhh
<Buddha|> Could someone help me with Ubuntu PPC?
<frank23> ompaul: I don't think so
<ompaul> WildSurge, have you dont that?
<Leonik> thank you thank you!
<ompaul> frank23, thanks
<WildSurge> so how come when i've chosen alsa as the default soundinput it still starts esd on boot!?
<WildSurge> i have not ompaul
<ompaul> frank23, that explains the holes on my scalp :)
<WildSurge> err not=now
<ompaul> WildSurge, tell me when you have :)
<Feles> FR500 can I message you with what my menu.lst file looks like for GRUB?
<WildSurge> i have
<WildSurge> if u wanna take it private that's cool too
<MikeStyle> hey guys, need some more help. i found a mac emulator called Mac-On-Linux (MOL) and its having some errors once i try to compile it from its source....im running kubuntu, how would i run a .rpm?
<FR500> Feles: well i don't really use windows, thats all i can recall, all u need most the time is that 3 lines
<Hendric> does ubuntu support AC97???? i can;t hear sound on my pc...
<Feles> hrm, ok
<Hendric> but on my newer pc.. it got sound
<FR500> MikeStyle: you can alien it so it becomes a deb, but doesnt work all the time
<ompaul> WildSurge, address the person you are talking to in the channel :) makes it easy to follow a conversation, if there is no name at the start then it is more or less safe to assume that the person is talking to the channel
<WildSurge> ompaul: k, now what? :)
<MikeStyle> Alien?
<Feles> the one thing that irks me is that in Ubuntu Disk Manager, it says the "Access Path" for the Win Partition is none.
<ompaul> WildSurge, in the terminal start >alsamixer< with that command, then check it out using the arrow cursor keys to see if anything is muted
<FR500> MikeStyle: yes, sudo alien pagkagename.rpm i think
<Feles> Is that right?
<MikeStyle> and alien is native in ubuntu
<MikeStyle> ?
<ompaul> MikeStyle, well it would be better to find the package on ubuntu
<WildSurge> ompaul: alsamixer won't start
<Hendric> in hoary but not in breezy i think
<mae_> Feles, you can mount the windows partition anywhere you like
<FR500> MikeStyle: not sure, but in any case you can apt-get it
<WildSurge> hrms
<WildSurge> now it does, wierd
<ompaul> WildSurge,  always wait a moment - until the prompt comes back if you want to suggest that something does not start
<WildSurge> ompaul: well i started it with an &, guess it didn't want that
<ompaul> WildSurge,  heh
<Feles> mae_ is there a way I can do that?
<Hendric> how can i trouble shoot my sound device????
<Hendric> it doesn't give any sound...
<WildSurge> ompaul: okay, some things were muted like synth, but i put everything in the green, now what?
<Hendric> unlike on my newer PC
<ompaul> WildSurge, type updatedb in the terminal and let me know when it is done
<Anak1n> can i ask something?
<WildSurge> ompaul: i did that 2 hours or so ago already
<ompaul> WildSurge, cool
<WildSurge> ompaul: locate... what? :)
<Feles> brb again
<ompaul> WildSurge, sorry I was trying to find something - I was sshed into a server - doh! - now :)
<ompaul> WildSurge, locate .wav
<WildSurge> ompaul: k, lotsa sounds
<ompaul> WildSurge, pick one and and try it with your media player
<cyphase> how many people have come ni with firefox problems lately?
<WildSurge> it won't work, but k
<cyphase> like withing the last day
<cyphase> within*
<ompaul> cyphase, have you backports enabled?
<ramblingturtle> hello,
<cyphase> ompaul, i fixed my problem :)
<WildSurge> ompaul: totem won't even start :(
<cyphase> i'm just asking because everyone is referred to my blog to fix it..
<ompaul> cyphase, over the last week lots
<cyphase> and i'm going to be offline for about 6 days
<cyphase> since i'm moving
<ompaul> cyphase, well put it up on the wiki
<ompaul> then have the bot point to it
<WildSurge> ompaul: alsa device default is already in use by another program claims my musicplayer
<cyphase> could you do it? i really don't have the time at the moment
<cyphase> lol
<ramblingturtle> i was wondering i upgraded to breezy and had some problems with xorg because of the nvidia-glx that i had installed so i was wondering if there is a issue or something because I have not found anything about it online at this point
<ompaul> cyphase, give me the url :-)
<cyphase> http;//cyphase.homelinux.com/
<ompaul> Seveas, what to do that?
<BiSK-8> hello
<cyphase> oops
<Kyral> hmm, this is odd
<ompaul> Seveas, want to do that? :)
<Kyral> BMP spawns two instances of itself
<cyphase> http://cyphase.homelinux.com/
<Anak1n> yo
<Anak1n> anyone
<Leonik> do could i use partition magic right now in windows and create a new partition out of the free space on my hard drive?
<Anak1n> help with amarok please
<WildSurge> now what? :(
<Kyral> err, two processes
<Leonik> and then just select that for my ubuntu install?
<BiSK-8> i installed brezy, but i have a problem, there is no root terminal, ho do i become root, and why dosent "su" work?
<cyphase> BiSK-8, sudo
<BiSK-8> sudo?
<WildSurge> BiSK-8 try sudo -s, or sudo passwd
<ramblingturtle> leonik: yes you can just make sure it is a linux format
<Kyral> !tell BiSK-8 about RootSudo
<ompaul> WildSurge, >> ps auwx | less <<show you anything with sound working it ?
<ramblingturtle> leonik: there needs to be one partition for root then one for your home directory
<BiSK-8> so if i type sudo mypass, ill become root?
<Kyral> only for that command
<Feles> well, that's not workin
<WildSurge> no
<ramblingturtle> BiSK-8 sudo then your user pswrd
<WildSurge> oh wait
<Feles> here's the error message... "Invalid Device Requested"
<cyphase> whoever puts it up, can you give me the link?
<Feles> when I try to boot the windows partition
<poningru> question how do I create torrent files?
<Kyral> He asked if sudo gives him a Root Shell
<WildSurge> ompaul: for instance /usr/bin/esd --nobeeps
<ramblingturtle> sudo su will give a root shell ?
<WildSurge> and alsamixer
<BiSK-8> if i type sudo i get a sort of list of all the possibile sudo commands
<nalioth> poningru: in a terminal "btmaketorrentgui.py"
<shawarma> Am I the only one having problems with usplash since a couple of days ago? ("problems" == it never shows up)
<BiSK-8> i need 2 become root
<snow_> can you install BitchX with apt-get?
<ramblingturtle> BiSK-8 in a terminal type sudo su
<nalioth> snow_: yes
<shawarma> snow_: Sure.
<Belutz> snow_, yes you can
<ompaul> WildSurge, killall esd
<Kyral> You don't NEED to become root
<snow_> E: Couldn't find package bitchx
<Kyral> you just have to preface all your commands with sudo :P
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> i got it
<ompaul> BiSK-8, read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BiSK-8> thx man
<Belutz> snow_, i think it's BitchX not bitchx
<BiSK-8> i did
<hoderaz|dodo> hi
<WildSurge> ompaul: did that already, also killed alsamixer
<Kyral> the best part is that sudo sets a timestamp
<ompaul> WildSurge, now try to play wav
<Kyral> so for like 15 minutes you don't have to reenter your password
<snow_> snow@balance:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install BitchX
<snow_> Reading package lists... Done
<snow_> Building dependency tree... Done
<snow_> E: Couldn't find package BitchX
<WildSurge> ompaul: but that doesn't seem to b wanna killed (alsamixer)
<Feles> heh, everyone that's helped me so far has left the channel...
<ompaul> WildSurge, ignore the mixer
<hoderaz|dodo> just a question : when ubuntu 5.10 will be out ?
<tag> How would I start Xnest with ion in it?
<ompaul> WildSurge, just try the player
<deFrysk> snow_, leave the caps
<B_166-ER-X> whats a good bittorrent client for ubuntu ?
<ramblingturtle> so anybody else have problems with nvidia-glx when upgrading to Colony 5
<insites> hoderaz|dodo, oct
<insites> B_166-ER-X, azureus
<mellon> it comes with one installed.
<snow_> defrysk, i've tried bitchx aswell
<hoderaz|dodo> insites : is it the 13 ?
<Kyral> ramblingturtle, you need to download and install the NVidia package manually
<ompaul> WildSurge, I am going to type up the firefox thing before it gets lost
<prometoys> snow_ it is in universe
<snow_> i just done update and upgrade
<B_166-ER-X> insites : i tried to install it, but it saying OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<deFrysk> !info bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: (Advanced Internet Relay Chat client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:1.0-0c19.20030512-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1352 kB, Installed size: 6232 kB
<Kyral> then use BitTornado
<ompaul> WildSurge, back in a couple of mins
<B_166-ER-X> and i looked for the missing package and cannot find it
<deFrysk> snow_, its in universe
<snow_> that means?
<insites> B_166-ER-X,  you installed jre 1.5?
<Belutz> snow_, you must enable the universe repos first
<B_166-ER-X> tornado doesnt show up where he is supposed to be
<WildSurge> ompaul: k, well sound sorta works now, but i have a sneaky suspicion it started esd to make it work
<snow_> ohh, someone please tell me=)
<B_166-ER-X> i didnt find any JRE package
<Kyral> bittornado-gui
<Kensey> I get a kernel panic trying to boot the new kernel I just compiled
<Kyral> or something like that
<deFrysk> !tell snow_ about repositories
<Kyral> and the JRE isn't in the Repos anymore
<ramblingturtle> Kyral, will it mess up anything because i just got x working again but my graphics are really bad without the nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> snow_, read ubotu's message
<InitMass> which is the best way to upgrade to breezy? is it to change everything from hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list, and then make an apt-get dist-ugrade?
<Kensey> "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<poningru> nalioth: thanks man
<Kyral> ramblingturtle, just go to NVidia.com, download the driver (7667, NOT 7676)
<insites> B_166-ER-X, http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<jpfarias> hi
<deFrysk> insites, no no no
<Kyral> insites, that won't work anymore
<insites> sorry then.
<B_166-ER-X> Kyral , i have a shortcut for the bittornado gui, but i want it to be accessible in the download menu of firefox like 'open with'
<jpfarias> hey guys
<deFrysk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<jpfarias> is there a way to say ssh to not ask my password?
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X, try pointing firefox to the bin file
<B_166-ER-X> ubuntuguide IS out ofdate
<prometoys> does somebody use breezy on ibookG4? i have problems with suspend to ram?
<ryufreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<jpfarias> like storing it in a file or something else...
<Feles> Anyone have any clue how to fix my booting into windows problem?
<B_166-ER-X> why did they removed jre ??
<Feles> When I set the partition in GRUB and try to boot, it says: "Invalid device requested"
<ramblingturtle> Kyral, thanks I will give it a try and one other quick question i am unable to boot to kernel 2.6.12 after upgrading but everything else is working fine is there a way to get the new kernel to boot
<holycow> hellow fellow ubuntuleers
<holycow> -_-
<reiki_work> I have a strong suspicion that I'm about to ask a dumb question... but what is Colony 5?  When I go to that link the downloads look like Breezy install and live CD images. I'm confused. I thought Colony 5 was a game. :)
<Kyral> ramblingturtle, drop to a VT, type "CC=gcc-3.4 && export CC" then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then "sudo sh <NVidia Package Name>" and finally "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and MAKE SURE to pick the NVidia module, not nv, and also to load every module exept DRI
<Kyral> then just startx
<BiSK-8> there
<BiSK-8> that worked
<BiSK-8> im chattin' from breezy
<Ninjew> Does anybody know an app in linux that can convert mp3s tagged with apev3 to id3v2?
<Kyral> B_166-ER-X, I have no clue why the JRE was removed
<insites> Ninjew, i think it is call eastTag
<insites> easyTag
<holycow> colony 5 is the codename for the latest release candidate/beta if y ou will
<insites> but not sure.
<Leonik> if i use partition magic to make the linux ones will that be sufficient for ubuntu?
<ryufreak> whats the command to install stuff?
<insites> ryufreak, apt-get
<Feles> ryufreak: apt-get
<Kyral> !tell ryufreak about apt
<Kensey> is it safe to use the Ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 initrd with a kernel custom-compiled from kernel-sources and kernel-patches?
<Ninjew> insites: easytag can't read apev3 tags on mp3s, only on .mpc files or whatever
<mellon> you can get colony 5 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/
<insites> Ninjew, sorry then thats all i know.
<ramblingturtle> Kyral, ok but i am not all that command line literate but i am not afraid either so here I go.
<Ninjew> insites: Thanks :)
<insites> np.
<ryufreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Kyral> ramblingturtle, the Command Line is your friend if you learn it :D
<poningru> nalioth: ok its not working
<WildSurge> ompaul: eagerly awaiting ur return ;)
<poningru> it just says command not found
<poningru> btmaketorrentgui.py
<MikeStyle> hey guys i need some help installing MOL(Mac on Linux)
<shawarma> Is usplash working for anyone?
<reiki_work> holycow: ahh... so the *actual* release will be Dapper Drake but the *candidate* release is called Colony 5... ok... I can accept that. :)  I don't *understand* it entirely, but I can accept that. :)
<FR500> Feles: did you get it to work?
* Kensey wonders where these release names come from
<WildSurge> ugh, it seems one cannot uninstall esound without uninstalling the entire ubuntu desktop either :(
<avalost> mmm vault soda is so tasty
<shawarma> Kensey: Mr. Shuttleworth, I think.
<deFrysk> WildSurge, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage representing a set of packages
<WildSurge> deFrysk: understood as much, not much use uninstalling esound then
<WildSurge> however my system hangs when esound gets started
<deFrysk> WildSurge, why uninstall esound ?
<deFrysk> WildSurge, you are in gnome ?
<WildSurge> yes
<deFrysk> WildSurge, strange ,
<WildSurge> yes
<cevizoglu> ubotu, you suck
<ubotu> I don't know, cevizoglu
<deFrysk> is it an app that causes it WildSurge ?
<WildSurge> it hangs on booting
<cevizoglu> haha, sweet revenge
<WildSurge> and then it continues booting as soon as i kill esd
<deFrysk> WildSurge, you made your own kernel ?
<WildSurge> deFrysk: stock hoary
<snow_> found bitchx now=) thanks
* absenth wait patiently for horay to dist-upgrade to Breezy.
<WildSurge> deFrysk: it doesn't autodetect my soundcard tho, so i added it to /etc/modules
<deFrysk> WildSurge, on board soundcard ?
<WildSurge> snd-sbawe
<WildSurge> old isa soundblaster 32, original (extra long)
<snow_> one other thing, i need java, not gnu java that comes with ubuntu. how can i isntall that with apt-get?
<deFrysk> WildSurge, oh gosh , if you have a pci slot left I would get another soundcard
<WildSurge> deFrysk: i've been trying to for days to get it to work
<s_wart> how do I set up a print server on ubuntu so that a windows client can print to it? I can print to the local printer from linux, but the windows box can't see the printer
<WildSurge> deFrysk: buying a new sound card is out of the question, this is volunteer work with volunteer hardware
<absenth> s_wart, cups, and samba.
<deFrysk> ok
<snow_> i need a program that makes a pop3 server for hotmail etc. so i can check my hotmails with my own email client. like mrpostman, anyone know any other progs?
<s_wart> absenth: I've got cups installed and printer broadcast enabled - what does samba have to do with it?
<WildSurge> deFrysk: sound actually does come out of my speakers, it just conflicts with something else and then hangs halfway thru playing the startup sound
<absenth> s_wart, if the user doesn't need to authenticate in order to print (ie you don't care who on the lan has access to the printer) in your smb.conf file there's an option near the end under printers that by default is [private = yes]  change that to no, and it will go very smoothly.
<s_wart> absenth: excellent, that's exactly what I want. thanks
<absenth> s_wart, I've never been able to attach a windows client to a linux local printer without samba, or lp_server
<sviestainis> i have a problem: i just bought an usb flash storage, but something went wrong while mounting it. it says "can't read superblock". can anyone help?
<absenth> s_wart, however I'm also not a printer genius...  there may be a better way.
<s_wart> absenth: I don't usually print stuff at home, but my wife is complaining :)
<sviestainis> i have a problem: i just bought an usb flash storage, but something went wrong while mounting it. it says "can't read superblock". can anyone help?
<absenth> s_wart, I have a jet direct in my Laserjet 5 at home.  makes life very easy for me.
<s_wart> absenth: the thought of buying a smart printer is tempting :)
<absenth> s_wart best of luck....  Samba has a huge number of help docs online.  a friend and I spent part of a saturday grinding through the process.  with a little help from O'Reilly's "network printing" book.
<absenth> s_wart once we figured out the private=no bit, it was a LOT easier.
<s_wart> absenth: thanks. I've poked around a lot with it on my nslu2, but not for printing. cups on ubuntu is disabled and the gui is maybe a bit too primitive
<s_wart> at least the admin functions are disabled
<ryufreak> anyone know how to install skins for xmms?
<deFrysk> ryufreak, copy the skinpackages in .xmms/Skins or whatever the name of the hidden folder is
<avalost> ryufreak, yeah, man xmms you can install them locally of syswide.. very easy read the man pages
<deFrysk> ryufreak, dont unpack the themes , that not needed
<sobersabre> hi, i've got an ssh forwarding q.
<ompaul> WildSurge, hoary I take it?
<WildSurge> ompaul: the bane of all soundusers, aye
<sobersabre> i have many hosts i want to connect somehow through a tunnel.
<ompaul> WildSurge, any chance you could consider breezy?
<ryufreak> ty all
<BiSK-8> how do i install themes into ubuntu?
<ompaul> WildSurge, and no I will not promise you it will work or not have 5million megs of download inthe next few days
<avalost> BiSK-8, what kind of 'themes'?
<sobersabre> is it possible to instruct ssh create a tunnel on demand, or will I have to open all the possible localports ?
<WildSurge> ompaul: i need to have this system ready tomorrow, and it has to run without maintenace from me
<ompaul> WildSurge, ahh
<BiSK-8> avalost, i downloaded a theme from gnome-look.org and extraceted the tarball 2 my desktop, now what?
<WildSurge> ompaul: for the tech-illiterate
<avalost> BiSK-8, you should not extract them, just go to system "lthemes" and install from the gnome panel
<avalost> select the archive and click install
<deFrysk> drag and drop the package in ther theme
<deFrysk> thats the easyers way
<WildSurge> ompaul: i found something abt esound in the ubuntu-guide, should i try that?
<avalost> yeah you can do that too
<jimmy_neutron> what do i have to do, to set up a freenx key?
<xiaogil> is it normal that it takes hours to "Starting MySQL database server: mysqld" while i'm upgrading to breezy ?
<BiSK-8> avalost, i do, but which file do i install?
<avalost> the tar
<BiSK-8> the extracetd folder is full of files
<avalost> leave the tar compressed
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> i c
<ompaul> WildSurge, guide .... save any file you edit before you start playing with that stuff
<ompaul> !tell WildSurge about ubuntuguide
<deFrysk> BiSK-8, things are easyer then you expect right ? ;)
<BiSK-8> lol
<BiSK-8> ye
<BiSK-8> p
<BiSK-8> usually they are actually
<WildSurge> rite, well i am more than happy to have u help me instead ompaul :)
<deFrysk> BiSK-8, gnome is made for ease of use , no hassle
<BiSK-8> and what abt splash screens?
<jimmy_neutron> what do i have to do, to set up a freenx key?
<ompaul> WildSurge, give me the url for that it could be someting I did myself
<WildSurge> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<WildSurge> then search for esound
<s_wart> when I use cupsaddsmb -a it's prompting me for a root password on localhost - nothing seems to work there; I reset the password, but it still fails (!?)
<ompaul> BiSK-8, can you please put all your thoughts on a subject on          one         line it         makes for           an easy read
<Spudchat> hi everyone :)
<Spudchat> im looking to add a directory permanately to the $PATH...how would i do that?
<ompaul> WildSurge, I can't get to that ...
<WildSurge> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly <-- ?
<Kensey> Anybody else ever gotten the VFS not syncing kernel panic?
<WildSurge> i can copy paste it, but not allowed to do it in here ;)
<poningru> Kensey: do you have a usb or a camera or something?
<BiSK-8> how do i install splash screens?
<poningru> err usb flash drive
<Kensey> nope, I just compiled a custom kernel from the Ubuntu kernel source packages
<poningru> or anything similar connected?
<nalioth> WildSurge: use a pastebin
<ompaul> WildSurge, I did that - and it worked on my box - before you do just in case it does not - back up the files you edit
<poningru> Kensey: what do you mean you compiled?
<WildSurge> ompaul: willdo
<Kensey> I mean I compiled.
<poningru> did you just install it using synaptic/apt? or compiled?
<poningru> oh
<Kensey> make menuconfig, etc.
<poningru> hmm you sure you got the right proc
<poningru> right
<Kensey> yep, PIII Coppermine
<poningru> do you have any weird HW?
<Kensey> not any weirder than any other laptop
<poningru> like a crazy cd drive or a crazy floppy
<poningru> Kensey: dude
<poningru> Kensey: its the laptop
<Kensey> the stock kernel boots fine, but I need a kernel without preemption enabled
<Kensey> so it's not the laptop :P
<ryufreak> !theme
<ubotu> ryufreak: Bugger all, i dunno
<poningru> hmm
<avalost> ryufreak, prob?
<BooZee> hello
<nerp> bleh
<BooZee> I had some probs with ubuntu, so I installed it all over again. and now (for some strange reason) I can't change the screen resolution.
<ryufreak> can't install a theme =x
<poningru> Kensey: so you didnt flag anything differently than the optomize and preemption?
<ryufreak> i got lots of problems haha
<poningru> different from the stock kernel I mean
<nerp> ryufreak, all you need to do is install it in your ~/.xmms themes dire, restart xmms and select theme
<nerp> it's not that hard
<ryufreak> no not xmms nerp
<ryufreak> gdm
<poningru> I gotta read up on preemption I am not so knowledgable about that
<ryufreak> system->perf->theme doesn't work, says format is invalid
<nerp> ryufreak, gdm themes are easy too
<poningru> rofl
<Kensey> I disabled a bunch of drivers I didn't need, like RAID stuff, etc
<timstokman> hey all, I just installed ubuntu but my sound doesn't, are there any program's to detect my hardware/soundcard on ubuntu?
<nerp> ryufreak, google "Howto change gdm theme"
<poningru> Kensey: hmm
<ryufreak> k
<poningru> !tell timstokman about sound
<poningru> Kensey: I have no idea dude
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> !tell BooZee about resolution
<ryufreak> wheres system configuration?
<WildSurge> ompaul: here goes nothing, rebooting now
<WildSurge> does breezy handle sound better?
<deFrysk> WildSurge, yes
<deFrysk> it does
<D1> how do you mean?
<D1> more support for sound cards?
<ompaul> WildSurge,  I have found it to - but your going to have changes
<tiredbones> I have Hoary installed for over 6 months now and I'm starting to have problems with evolution. I can not expung my deleted messages. Google was not help. Can someone point me to some doc?
<poningru> tiredbones: whats wrong now?
<poningru> it just wont expunge?
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> can you do other things to the folders? like move email around and stuff
<BiSK-8> i got a problem, when i install a dark theme like a black one, i cant see the urls and writing on my firefox
<BiSK-8> what should i do?
<tiredbones> poningru, when I try to expung my message I get the following error: Error while Expunging folder  1/.evoulution/mail/local/Inbox, Summary and filter mismatch
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> tiredbones: yeah I dont know dude wait around till someone more knowledgable comes around
<poningru> or post on the forums
<poningru> BiSK-8: dude thats probably a theme bug
<bpf> anyone know if the Eclipse IDE works with Hoary on amd64?
<poningru> but which theme are you using
<poningru> tiredbones: I only know about thunderbird
<tiredbones> poningru, I also notice that when I delete an e-mail it doesn't show in the Trah.
<tiredbones> poningru, I also notice that when I delete an e-mail it doesn't show in the Trash.
<ompaul> Spudchat,
<Buddha|> Could someone help me with Ubuntu PPC?
<ompaul> Spudchat,  /etc/profile is where the path is held
<Spudchat> yes? eheh
<Spudchat> ty very much
<ompaul> Spudchat, just tell me how long was that?
<Spudchat> i didnt think i would get an answer :)
<clinfix> can I use debian mirrors? I cant find the xnumlock
<ompaul> Spudchat, it was 20 minutes there is also a reference to .bashrc but that local to each user I assume you want system wide
<Spudchat> yeah its just me on here
<nalioth> clinfix: debian mirrors WILL hose your machine
<nalioth> clinfix: better to have apt-get build from source
<ompaul> Spudchat, sorry its also .bash_profile
<snow_> nyone running freepops?
<ompaul> Spudchat, local user issues and global
<FR500> snow_: what is frrepops?
<edward> can i dual-boot debian and ubuntu and share a home dir, or will that break things?
<edward> actually i guess they have different versions of gnome so it won't work
<Spudchat> so should i add it in above the else statement or after you think?
<clinfix> nalioth:okey than I have try to play mp3 , there is a ftp site that user document mentioned that is not responding
<ompaul> edward, your getting the picture :)
<poningru> tiredbones: can you move emails around to other folders?
<ompaul> edward, if you had a mad /etc/fstab I guess you could share some stuff but man it would be mad
<nalioth> clinfix: what does mp3 have to do with xnumlock?
<poningru> tiredbones: it may be a problem with your imap server
<FR500> snow_: what is freepops? I got confused with poptop
<Spudchat> the only difference is that after else it includes a place for games so i think ill add it there
<edward> i figure i could just have a 'shared' directory in my home-dir
<edward> mount it from both
<tiredbones> poningru, Let me give that a try.
<nerp> finally got all of e17 compiled without a hitch time to test the fruits of my labor
<clinfix> nalioth, :no it was a different question, I will try to build xnumlock
<snow_> FR500, freepops lets you check hotmail etc in yor local emai client!
<FR500> oh
<WildSurge> ompaul: u still around?
<ompaul> WildSurge, I am very round - in fact so round that I am almost circular
<timstokman> it seems that ubuntu has correctly detected my sound card (SB Live!) but it just doesn't play any sound.
<WildSurge> ompaul: basically that did nuffin :/
<timstokman> the docs give a couple of tests and a reference to alsa drivers
<timstokman> should i try these?
<WildSurge> course disabling system event sounds do allow me to boot, but little else
<ompaul> WildSurge, breezy? if you ahve the bandwidth grab the live CD and test it first
<ompaul> WildSurge, yes I know what you said
<WildSurge> great, now i can't even access the sound prefs :(
<ompaul> WildSurge, now you know why I told you do make a copy before you editied
<ompaul> WildSurge, edited
<spiral> 'bye
<tiredbones> poningru, I was able to move a message from trah back to my Inbox.
<mohkohn> Has anyone here used qemu or xen?
<WildSurge> ompaul: gotta go talk to my roommie for a bit, will bbl
<WildSurge> thx for the help so fasr
<poningru> tiredbones: hmm
<tiredbones> Does anyone know what path evolution keeps the Trash file? I can't seem to find it.
<Seveas> tiredbones, the tricky thing is: the trash does not exist
<Seveas> evolution keeps the mail where it is, it just flags it as trashed
<don824chan> i need to activate my infrared on my Dell Latitude CPx
<don824chan> and i'm not entirely sure how
<timstokman> anyone?
<don824chan> is there anyone here who can answer questions?
<[LethAL] > No
<FR500> timstokman: what was your question
<don824chan> i searched for infrared on the wiki but i couldn't find anything relevant
<FR500> don824chan: it's user community, you gotta wait some 10 minutes for someone to answer before "pushing" or something
<timstokman> I asked about my soundcard, I checked the docs on the website and they gave a couple of tests
<sambagirl> gas go up 1 dollar here in 2 days!!!
<tiredbones> Seveas, Do you know what is happening when the error message says,:Summary and filter mismatch.
<don824chan> well its just no one is talking
<sambagirl> oh no! how i drive my xjs v12????
<timstokman> it turns out linux detected my soundcard correctly
<don824chan> at all
<linner> hello everyone...
<sambagirl> opps wrong channel sorry
<timstokman> but it just doesn't work
<FR500> don824chan: try looking up in google with linux and the device name
<don824chan> thats the thing, i don't know the device name
<timstokman> should i try these alsa sounddrivers?
<tiredbones> Seveas, What it checking for?
<Eppu> timstokman: Are you sure you have the volumes turned up and not muted? Have you tried the alsamixer command?
<linner> I understand that I can generate a gnupg key on my ubuntu system.  Am I correct?
<don824chan> i looked in my device manager but i didn't see anything
<FR500> timstokman: did u check the wiki
<nalioth> linner: yes
<linner> nalioth:  ok... my question is where would I find the gnupg program?
<timstokman> volume is turned up
<FR500> timstokman: u should ask before pm'ing
<timstokman> and i am now trying alsamixer
<tiredbones> Seveas, What files would I be safe to delete and start over?
<timstokman> but i am not sure what to do with it?
<Travis|H> This is sort of a funky question .... but here goes ... I come from a Windows background and am used to Microsoft Excel for spreadsheets ... OpenOffice Calc = Excel basically .. however I am trying to do some conditional formatting
<Eppu> timstokman: In alsamixer, make sure that at least the Master and PCM volumes are up and not muted (marked as MM)
<Travis|H> for some reason the dialog doesn't let me set a color/style for the condition of the format :(
<Travis|H> basically I want to make every other line a certain color
<don824chan> i found my infrared connector in my device manager but i'm not entirely sure what good that does me due to the fact that i don't see it's name anywhere
<FR500> don824chan: is it external or something?
<don824chan> no
<Seveas> tiredbones, sorry, never seen that before
<Seveas> can't say anything useful about it
<don824chan> FR500: it says its external but its not
<don824chan> it says bios.external_connector_type:string:Infrared
<shinu> are the backports down or something?
<poningru> shinu: are you using the mirrormax or something backports or the official backports?
<shinu> mirrormax
<shinu> poningru: mirrormax
<Leonik> i want to parition the hard drive for ext2 not 3 right?
<nerp> hmm, any of you guys running e17?
<poningru> shinu: thats shut down
<cyphase> (Auto Message) Hey everyone. I'm going to be offline for about 6 days since I'm moving. Since my blog is hosted in my room, it's going to be offline as well. Just to let you know.
<poningru> use the official
<pluffsy> I have a problem with something called bonobo-activation server that won't start which seems to affect lots of gnome apps. any ideas of what I can do?
<shinu> poningru: ok thanks
<poningru> shinu: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<poningru> for more reading
<poningru> !tell shinu about backports
<shinu> poningru: great thanks! :)
<poningru> shinu: np
<mohkohn> Is skype broken in breezy?
<kemik> mohkohn:  is skype in the ubuntu repos for breezy?
<linner> mohkohn:  no
<pluffsy> skype is evil
<pluffsy> :)
<holycow> but they have ubuntu packages!
<mohkohn> skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<holycow> dontcha hate it when evil makes it so easy to be evil?
<nerp> hmm, anyone have any idea as to why e17 will not show up in my gdm session after adding an enlightenment.desktop in two directories it reads for the files?
<holycow> kemik, no, download the debs from skype them selves
<pluffsy> holycow: gizmo and gnomemeeting is easy too :)
<mohkohn> I was following the "destructions" in the wiki
<kemik> holycow:  mm i did so in hoary... but his question had me thinking it was "officially ported"
<holycow> no
<holycow> i doubt it ever will be
<holycow> pluffsy, yeah i would preffer to use gizmo indeed
<ompaul> mohkohn, >> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas breezy-extras
<ompaul>  << add that to /etc/apt/sources.list and then >>sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install skype<<
<mohkohn> thanks I'll try that
<pluffsy> to be serious for a while, I really belive it's a good idea to try avoding closed protocols for such basic things as voip. it's something that really should be free as in freedom
<ompaul> mohkohn, don't try, do :)
* ompaul runs
<kemik> there is no try
<kemik> only do
<kemik> omg
* keikoz gnight all
<ompaul> kemik, try is the way of others
<esac_> why doesn't the network startup kick off in the background ?
<mohkohn> ompaul does he have a gpg key? so I don't get the The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<ompaul> mohkohn, that is the way of skype
<xiaogil> mysql 4.1 doesn't work anymore since i have upgraded to breezy, what can i do ?
<ompaul> mohkohn, mohkohn I presume he does
* linner is away: I'm busy
<inc|freaky> what programs can i use for beeing able to view stuff captured by my webcam?
<inc|freaky> got a logitech quickcam 3000
<[LethAL] > camorama might do that inc|freaky
<inc|freaky> thx :D
<darklogic> inc|freaky, gimp
<inc|freaky> lol [LethAL]  it tries to capture pictures etc. from my pctv card from pinnacle
<[LethAL] > Oh
<inc|freaky> darklogic: no i want to record videos
<darklogic> inc|freaky, oh okay :)
<[LethAL] > Speaking of webcams... ** finds his webcam's model **
<[LethAL] > Anyone know how to get a Meade ETX-105EC running (USB)
<[LethAL] > Gimp doesn't see it
<inc|freaky> what is the program called again what is in the breezy repositorys for managing packages ...?
<sobersabre> has anybody here tried evolution on breezy with exchange account ?
<Travis|H> I am trying to use Calc (Excel program of OpenOffice) for conditional formatting to "band" colors (every other line is a certain color) ....... I'm trying to use "=MOD(ROW(),2)=1" as "Formula Is" ....... but it isn't working
<Travis|H> does Calc use a different method to achieve this?
<[LethAL] > Travis|H, No idea, maybe you could try running Excel through WINE?
<BusMaster> i have a toshiba tecra a3 laptop. When  use suspend or hibernate, and press the power button to turn it out of those states, the laptop starts, but I see nothing on screen and the laptop does not take any input. I am using hoary, with a self-rolled kernel 2.6.13.2, what could be the issue?
<[LethAL] > inc|freaky, Synaptic?
<inc|freaky> no not synaptic
<sobersabre> Travis|H, have you tried: =MOD(ROW(),2)==1 ?
<[LethAL] > gnome-apps-install I think?
<sobersabre> where is the condition ?
<inc|freaky> the thing comming with breezy and which is not in 5,4
<inc|freaky> 5.4
<mohkohn> I am only using my fingers and toes for counting but there are some pretty good online docs for openoffice
<Gnonthgol> To newbies: We just found out there is a #ubuntu-newbie chanel
<mohkohn> Google should help.
<Travis|H> sobersaber: yea still doesn't work
<pluffsy> how does one make an at on an american keyboard?
<[LethAL] > inc|freaky, gnome-app-install
<[LethAL] > pluffsy, shift 2
<kemik> pluffsy:  shit 2
<[LethAL] > I think
<[LethAL] > LMAO
<Anak1n> help
<kemik> *shift*
<sobersabre> Travis|H, do a debug: 1. how can u set a color, 2. how can you make a condition true
<Anak1n> please my X is down
<Travis|H> [LethAL] : and I don't have a licence for another copy of Excel so I can't use it
<sobersabre> etc.
<Anak1n> i'm now on ubuntu live
<sobersabre> Anak1n, you don't really need X
<[LethAL] > Travis|H, ah...
<sobersabre> have you read the hardware compatibility list ?
<Anak1n> how do U mean i don't need
<Anak1n> ?
<Anak1n> yes
<Anak1n> I think problem is
<sobersabre> and is your hardware in there ?
<Anak1n> nvidia 7667
<Lars_G> I'm unbearably lazy, where is the howto for equiv please?
<Anak1n> how to uninstall
<Anak1n> ?
<[LethAL] > Anak1n, try talking on one line
<nerp> bah: what directory does gdm "definitely" read .. having probs addind another WM manually
<Anak1n> ok
<mohkohn> Travis|H, http://ooodocs.sourceforge.net/ this forum might help
<Anak1n> I install nvidia driver 7667 and x crash
<nerp> wanna add the *.desktop tried the standard dirs, doesn't work though
<Anak1n> how can I fix it
<kemik> Anak1n:  edit xorg.conf and use the original driver
<kemik> i guess
<[LethAL] > Anak1n, X wouldn't crash if you did that
<pluffsy> damn... the swedish shortcut nor the american works...
<Travis|H> Thank you mohkohn
<kemik> pluffsy:  vad frsker du gra?
<Anak1n> how do U think original driver?
<pluffsy> gnome won't work and xfce seems to miss lots of basic stuff (like mac keyboard support)
<[LethAL] > kemik, "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change nvidia to nv under drivers I think
<RMeist> enought with the seriousness, now this: http://terpsboy.com/blogpics04/fishnet22.jpg
<[LethAL] > Anak1n even
<kemik> [LethAL] :  exactly ;)
<Anak1n> :S
<pluffsy> kemik: The bonobo-activation server won't start and I have no I dea what to do about that so I tried xfce instead. :(
<Anak1n> I do that
<kemik> pluffsy:  ok. no idea what bonobo is
<kemik> ;)
<pluffsy> kemik: damn... it seems to be something apps like nautlius and evolution use.
<[LethAL] > I think it's some bigass part of the backand
<[LethAL] > !bonobo
<ubotu> [LethAL] : Did you get hit by a windmill?
<[LethAL] > !lart himself
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on himself
<[LethAL] > ;)
<pluffsy> hmmm bonobo-activation seems to be something for CORBA servers and well I don't even know what that is so I guess it's nothing I use.
<dooglus> nice new wallpaper in the recent breezy update!
<pluffsy> arghhhhh
<nerp> kemik, any experience adding a WM to gdm manually?
<nerp> on breezy
<kemik> pluffsy:  seems gnome uses bonobo
<[LethAL] > nerp, install selectwm maybe?
<nerp> [LethAL] , prob is, i've added the desktop entries and gdm for some reason will not read them
<pluffsy> maybe I should try kde :( what do I need to install to get that running? kdesktop and what kdm?
<nerp> i'll check selectwm..
<Anak1n> ok if U won't help me tell me only how to go on internet from failsafe and I'm gone
<kemik> pluffsy:  kubuntu-desktop i guess is a nice metapackage
<dooglus> nerp: you just have to put the new .desktop file in one of the directories gdm looks in, then restart gdm
<kemik> Anak1n:  we did help  you
<kemik> Anak1n:  [LethAL]  and I told you what you could do
<nerp> dooglus, I have.. i've rebooted.. no action ;/
<dooglus> nerp: gdm looks in these places: SessionDesktopDir=/etc/X11/sessions/:/etc/dm/Sessions/:/usr/share/gdm/BuiltInSessions/:/usr/share/xsessions/
<shadeofgrey> hi guys
<stpere> hello shadeofgrey
<nerp> dooglus, just for kicks i've added the .desktop file in ALL of those places, still noaction
<shadeofgrey> anybody know how to get DVD playback in totem with breezy??  libdvdcss2 is broken apparently...  i tried that earlier and it doesnt work
<[LethAL] > pluffsy, kubuntu-desktop is good :P
<Anak1n> kemik: I do that and nothing crash again
<stpere> shadeofgrey, I suggest using totem-xine
<nerp> and to make matters worse: sudo: gdm-restart: command not found
<pluffsy> but I like gnome :(
<kemik> nerp:  i think you should add it in .xsession  ?
<pluffsy> damn non-working gnome
<dooglus> nerp: I guess the .desktop file is wrong then.  see https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2381 for how I got enlightenment added to gdm
<stpere> shadeofgrey, but I'm not familiar with breezy
<kemik> pluffsy:  installing hoary fails for you then ?
<nerp> dooglus, will do
<shadeofgrey> what does totem-xine do?
<[LethAL] > nerp, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<[LethAL] > nerp, if that fails, sudo killall gdm;sudo gdm
<[LethAL] > ; sudo gdm*
<dooglus> [LethAL] : he rebooted...
<kemik> Anak1n:  ok.. well there is "lynx" and "links" if you want to surf the WWW in textmode
<stpere> shadeofgrey, it's totem but using the xine backend rather than gstreamer
<xiaogil> i have got the following error msg: Errors during execution: postfix mutt lsb-core mailx mysql-server-4.1 lsb-graphics lsb lsb-cxx. What shall i do ?
<[LethAL] > dooglus, sorry... wireless went down for 4 mins
<stpere> shadeofgrey, it's usually more successful
<xiaogil> when upgrading to breezy
<nerp> dooglus, my .desktop entries are identical
<shadeofgrey> by the way id just like to say thanks to everybody who helps out here.  ive learned a lot of linux bexcause of all of you
<pluffsy> kemik, the installation doesn't fail but gnome first randomly gave me these errors (bonobo-activation server bla bla, nautrilus couldn't start, etc.) but now the error is every time I boot, maybe after I made an update in the Update manager.
<shadeofgrey> andit feels amazing to not be billy gates' bitch anymore
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: yes, Linus T. makes a much nicer pimp.
<kemik> pluffsy:  could be.. did you add non-official repos. and/or backports?
<shadeofgrey> doog:  welll....  comparatively i suppose you'd say linus is cuter.... but i have no opinion
<pluffsy> kemik, I have universe added
<Anak1n> ok
<Anak1n> ther is no use
<dooglus> shadeofgrey: not such a bitter aftertaste IMHO
<xiaogil> I have got the following error msg: * Starting web server (Apache2)...                                    [fail] 
<xiaogil> what can i do ?
<Anak1n> !kill Anak1n
<ubotu> Anak1n: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kemik> pluffsy:  dont think that would mess up your system really...
<_iGadget_> Hi all
<pluffsy> kemik, hmmmm... :/
<kemik> pluffsy:  try a complete reinstall perhaps ?
<pluffsy> kemik, I've tried that multiple times. both standard and server install and adding gnome with apt-get
<Tachyon> I'm trying to add a printer to Ubuntu that's hooked up to a separate XP machine over a network.  I've made it to the setup (Add a Printer) to use a Samba printer, but I'm not quite sure how to enter the rest of the details.  I've entered the IP Address of that computer as my host, and the Printer's share name (Printer) as the printer name, but I'm not sure what to put for "username" and "password"
<pluffsy> kemik, and with different cd:s too
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, try the XP users's info
<kemik> ok. then ubuntu doesnt like your system i guess
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, It's worse for me, I'm trying to do it the other way round
<kemik> pluffsy:  run xfce for a few days and grab breezy onthe 13th ? =)
<_iGadget_> does anyone know if Breezy will support the ATI mobility radeon express 200 graphics chip?
<Tachyon> I'm not sure my XP user has "info."  I know the password is blank.  The trouble is, I had the setup working previously but had to stop using Ubuntu for a while, and when I started again the network settings weren't the same, so the printer didnt' work. :/
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, I meant user/pass
<Tachyon> Yeah . . . I don't think our XP user has a password.
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, Make sure the PC's are on the same domain
<inc|freaky> how to hold back certain packages like kvirc? because i installed one using checkinstall
<inc|freaky> i dont even want to get it updated on a dist-upgrade
<Tachyon> LethAL: They're on the same network, I know the IP Address of the XP machine.
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, domain != network
<_iGadget_> Tachyon: maybe the word 'Workgroup' makes more sense to you? :)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: see wiki.ubuntu.com for "apt pinning"
<[LethAL] > Domain != Workgroup eithing
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thx :)
<[LethAL] > !wiki AptPinning
<[LethAL] > :/
<Tachyon> . . . . both computers are in the same Workgroup.  I'm not sure how both would be on the same "domain."
<_iGadget_> Lethal: well... if you lack a 'real' domain, a workgroup will work just fine ;)
<[LethAL] > Ya
<inc|freaky> nalioth: nothing found
<pluffsy> kemik, but I sort of need (at) and right click to get anything done :(
<nalioth> inc|freaky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<_iGadget_> tachyon: you probably don't have a domain. A domain requires a domain server, which is very unlikely to have in a small home network
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thx :)
<kemik> pluffsy:  uh.. you should have those in xfce or icewm or some other wm
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, make sure your Ubuntu's domain is set to MSHOME... that should help
<kemik> well im off
<Tachyon> [LethAL] : How would I go about doing that?
<[LethAL] > pluffsy, copy @
<_iGadget_> Lethal: blegh :s MSHOME...
<GregAsche> is there a way to run two clocks in my upper right corner?
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, System, Administration, Networking, add and click General Windows Networking settings
<_iGadget_> Does anyone actually keep that terrible name? :p
<nalioth> GregAsche: sure. just add one
<GregAsche> how?
* _iGadget_ does NOT want to live in a MS home ;)
<kevogod> Anyone know if there is a problem with the libgda2-3 package for Breezy through apt? libdga2-3 and libgda2-common are locked and cannot be installed as they are not found.
<nalioth> GregAsche: right click on the panel
* [LethAL]  is in a mixed mode home
<inc|freaky> nalioth: thx :D
<nalioth> inc|freaky: what for now?
<GregAsche> nalioth: I don't see anything to add a second one
<inc|freaky> nalioth: just because it worked :D
<_iGadget_> lethal: that's better... but I bet you've changed your workgroup name, right? :)
<Tachyon> [LethAL] : Done.  The domain name is MSHOME now.
<nalioth> GregAsche: "add to panel" > clock
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, try it now... should work hopefully
<GregAsche> nalioth: thanks
<Tachyon> [LethAL] : No. :/  And I have a feeling it's just because I've no clue what I'm doing. :D
<dell500> if anoyne cares, i think if you leave a message open in Evolution for long enough, it drains memory really badly, so just fyi
<[LethAL] > Tachyon, you are trying to add a printer in the printer config dialog, no?
<_iGadget_> dell500: that's bad... thanks for the tip
#ubuntu 2005-10-05
<dell500> np
<Tachyon> [LethAL] : Yes, through System -> Administration -> Printers.  I try to Add a Printer, selecting a Network Printer and then Windows (SMB)
<Tachyon> *SMB )
<sobersabre> dell500, can you send this to the devels ? with bug-buddy ?
<[LethAL] > And you give it a wind0ze ip?
<dell500> i just realized that all the memory was leaking... trying to figure out where
<dell500> not right now, my cable is really clogged right now
<dell500> loading pages takes a minute or so, sucks, i need dsl
<Tachyon> Yes, I give it the IP address of the machine.  It is supposedly the correct one, it's the address I get when I run ipconfig
<_iGadget_> does anyone know if Breezy will support the ATI mobility radeon express 200 graphics chip?
<selinium> Hi guys, how do i stop port 22 from showing in a port scan with firestarter?
<_iGadget_> ATI sends me straight to HP when I search for drivers
<_iGadget_> and HP only provides them for windoze :s
<selinium> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<_iGadget_> selinium: stop SSH? ;)
<selinium> lol
<nalioth> selinium: be careful with that
<nalioth> selinium: if you muck up 22 you wont be able to ssh anymore
!lilo:*! <xTs> Hi, could [you]  do a wallop message for me? The project lomoco needs help of a usb programmer. The people of #lomoco are trying to get the actuel logitech mices controlled. They've got problems deciphering the protocoll and with the USB programming.
!lilo:*! <xTs> ...could you do a wallop for the #lomoco project? ( http://lomoco.linux-gamers.net/ )
<_iGadget_> selinium: I know about the binary ATI driver... I'm just wondering if it will support my mobility 200 chip (according to ATI, it won't)
<selinium> hi nalioth, I know and I wouldn't want that! I have pretty secure passwords.. But .... I turned on ICMP filtering but the port scan still see 22
<selinium> _iGadget_, I don't know i just knew there was info there! I use nVidia
<_iGadget_> selinium: okay, thanks
<nxv_> can i insert something in .forward for mails fetchmails gets to be inserted into my dovecot mailbox?
<Jason-Bourne> hmm
<_iGadget_> selinium: I read an article about 'port knocking' some time ago... maybe that's what you're looking for?
<spanglesontoast> something wrong with firefox plz help
<spanglesontoast> ok dw
<_iGadget_> (concept of only opening ports after a 'magic packet' has been received, the so called 'port knock')
<kevogod> spanglesontoast, Yes.
<selinium> _iGadget_, I'll take a look
<[LethAL] > _iGadget_, so will I... :P
<nxv_> or more common i am searching for an easy way to collect my mails from different accounts and insert them into my dovecot imap server
<kevogod> Anyone know if there is a problem with the libgda2-3 package for Breezy through apt? libdga2-3 and libgda2-common are locked and cannot be installed as they are not found.
<_iGadget_> Lethal: be reading the article, or knocking his port? :p
<xiaogil> what is the command line to repare the package postfix which is broken
<xiaogil> ?
<[LethAL] > _iGadget_, the former
<selinium> [LethAL] , _iGadget_ : I'm not that kind of boy! :)
<[LethAL] > ?
<_iGadget_> selinium: what kind of boy are you referring to, actually? :s
<_iGadget_> ;)
<selinium> [LethAL] , knocking my port... Ermm... :)
<[LethAL] > >.<
<_iGadget_> mmmmmkay
* _iGadget_ senses some serious sexual frustration here ;)
<[LethAL] > Not that I have anything wrong with those type of peoples ;)
<_iGadget_> so... selinium... tell me again about those ports of yours... :D
<selinium> _iGadget_, I think this joke has run it's course! ;D
<_iGadget_> ;)
* _iGadget_ looks at the clock
<_iGadget_> darn
<_iGadget_> only 6 hrs of sleep remaining
<[LethAL] > lol
<[LethAL] > I have 8
<_iGadget_> and I have to go :s
<[LethAL] > :(
<Beco> how much space does ubuntu take? approx
<_iGadget_> I'll rejoin ASAP... It's been fun ;)
<selinium> _iGadget_, Good night!
<_iGadget_> you too :)
<irvin> hello
<[LethAL] > :)
<[LethAL] > Beco, 1.2GB with a GUI, about 300MB without
<[LethAL] > Roughly anyway
<Beco> 1.8 on the wiki..
<Beco> hm
<Beco> thanks
<irvin> what's the best way to deploy ubuntu on multiple computers with different HDD specs?
<[LethAL] > Beco, possibly that then
<Fackamato> I installed a font, but _every_ software which tries to use it crashes.
<Fackamato> How do I remove a font?
<[LethAL] > !fonts
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<[LethAL] > Try deleting it from th e fonts
<[LethAL] > directory... wherever that is
<Fackamato> yeah, where's that
<selinium> Fackamato, what is the font called?
<Fackamato> selinium:  let me check (by selecting various fonts for use in system > preferences > font and see when it crashes
<Fackamato> =
<[LethAL] > Fackamato, System, Preferences, Fonts, click Details and then 'go to fonts folder'
<Fackamato> maybe tahoma
<Fackamato> yep
<Fackamato> tahoma crashes things
<Fackamato> I just delete it?
<Fackamato> where are the fonts on the filesystem
<Fackamato> can't delete font as non-root
<mkv> can anyone help me with a preview-release to colony5 upgrade query?
<nalioth> Fackamato: leave your system fonts alone
<nalioth> Fackamato: you'll break something if you delete the wrong one(s)
<Fackamato> nalioth: it's already broken
<Fackamato> things who try to use tahoma crashes
<inc|freaky> what is the new package manager in breeze called?
<Fackamato> I'm running breezy btw.
<inc|freaky> breezy i mean ;)
<mkv> can I "upgrade" to colony5 simply by updating everything using apt / synaptic ... or do I have to re-install ?
<nalioth> Fackamato: /usr/share/fonts
<dooglus> inc|freaky: do you mean 'gnome-app-install'
<Fackamato> how do I reinitialize all fonts
<Fackamato> like, redo them
<Fackamato> somehow, after deleting something
<Fackamato> uh, yeah
<Fackamato> how?.p
<seth_k> mkv, if you have the breezy sources.list already, just do a dist-upgrade
<dooglus> Fackamato: sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<Fackamato> hm
<Fackamato> what do I reinstall?
<inc|freaky> dooglus: no ;)
<seth_k> inc|freaky, gnome-app-install for Ubuntu and adept for Kubuntu
<Fackamato> all fonts
<dooglus> inc|freaky: so what then?
<inc|freaky> yea adept i meant ;)
<inc|freaky> dooglus: adept ;D
<dooglus> inc|freaky: adept's in breezy?
<mkv> seth_k: thank you ... I installed breezy preview-release, and have everything up to date according to apt ... so I figure that means I effectively have colony5 :-/
<seth_k> mkv, that's correct
<inc|freaky> dooglus: afaik yes
<seth_k> dooglus, yes
<inc|freaky> i dont like kynaptic it has too less information
<seth_k> dooglus, it is now part of kubuntu-desktop
<dooglus> inc|freaky: not by default it isn't.  it's in the repositories, but not installed by default
<seth_k> dooglus, see ^, it's now default
<dooglus> kubuntu-desktop isn't installed by default though
<seth_k> for a Kubuntu disc? sure it is
<seth_k> for Ubuntu, no.
<ali4728> Newbie needs Help dependency problem with apt-get hula
<inc|freaky> dooglus: im on 5.4 im using kubuntu and there is no adept when i do apt-cache search adept
<dooglus> seth_k: we're talking about ubuntu breezy I thought
<seth_k> dooglus, inc|freaky is talking about Kubuntu methinks
<inc|freaky> yes i am ;)
<dooglus> oh, ok.  isn't there a room for people like that?  ;)
<inc|freaky> yes it is
<inc|freaky> *there is
<beruic> How do I get a Java Runtime Enviroment for Firefox? Is it enough to install java-common?
<Tachyon> I've got my printer working now, using Unix LPD instead of Samba.  But now the test page won't print; it's stuck in the queue and not doing anything. . . .
<irvin> beruic, its j2re1.4
<inc|freaky> can i get adept now somewhere? i dont want to run breezy yet though
<beruic> I'll try...
<beruic> Running Hoary by the way...
<seth_k> inc|freaky, yes there is a hoary repo for it. Let me find it for you
<beruic> k
<[linner] > hey guys i downloaded and installed kubuntu-desktop ... do I need to stop x and restart it to show the new menu system?
<esac_> anybody have any suggestions for a kickass c# editor for linux/gnome ? ive tried kdevelop, anjuta and eclipse and they all suck (imho)
<Ninjew> OK is anybody else having strange problems with the skge kernel module?
<seth_k> inc|freaky, http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<esac_> [linner] : no, just log out, click "sessions", select KDE, and then log in
<[linner] > ok... esac_  you rock :)
<[linner] > thank you
<[linner] > brb
<wolverian> I've installed xfonts-terminus, but emacs can't see it. anyone know why?
<inc|freaky> seth_k: thx :)
<esac_> wolverian: did you close all instances of emacs and then re-open it ? ive found that terminal had that issue when i installed terminus
<signbarn> how do i change the permissions on my external firewire partitions that ubuntu auto mounts for me?
<signbarn> i want to share the partitions on the network
<wolverian> esac_: yes, I did. additionally, xlsfonts/xfontsel can't see terminus either, but gvim can.
<esac_> signbarn: try "man mount" and "man fstab". look for the uid, gid, or umask options for filesystems
<esac_> wolverian: no idea then, sorry
<wolverian> esac_: it's okay, thanks :)
<sambagirl> is firewall automatically turend on for apache?
<esac_> wolverian: obviously vim is superior since it picks up the terminus font :). stop using emacs :)
<inc|freaky> seth_k: i cant use it it would uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<signbarn> esac_: what do i do with this information when i get it?
<wolverian> esac_: I'm only using it for haskell, where it's a bit more pleasant than vim (not much, frankly :)
<seth_k> inc|freaky, nothing wrong with that
<Chambers`> hi guys, can anyone tell me if there's a gui app for par2 files?
<esac_> signbarn: modify your fstab with those options
<sn0n> hey guys... anyone else have problems with a speedy system clock ?
<seth_k> inc|freaky, it conflicts kynaptic which r-depends kubuntu-desktop
<seth_k> inc|freaky, let's take it to #kubuntu ;)
<sn0n> like.. my computer's clock likes to go a lil fast.. like as much as 45+ minuts a day..
<inc|freaky> awkay
<signbarn> esac_ the firewire drive stuff isn't in my /etc/fstab
<Blissex> sn0n: pretty common.
<sn0n> how do i fix it?
<sn0n> lol
<wolverian> oh.
<Ninjew> hmm maybe i just have a bad nic
<sn0n> when im booting up..
<sn0n> it dont connect to the ntp.timethingorwateveritscalled
<jcohen85> after using boot-admin, every time i update my kernel in breezy (every few days), my windows xp selection is deleted
<jcohen85> how do i stop this from happening?
<wolverian> esac_: dpkg -L says xfonts-terminus installs into /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, but my xorg.conf looks in usr/share/X11/fonts/misc. this is using breezy. is that correct, do you know?
<Blissex> sn0n: there are various time adjustement techniques... One is purely local, the other require connecting to a NTP source.
<sn0n> jcohen85, i got the perfect answer!!! dont use windows ;-)
<sn0n> ok. tnx Blissex
<esac_> wolverian: no idea
<sn0n> no wonder!!!
<sn0n> ntp isnt installed
<sn0n> how'd the hell that happen
<Blissex> sn0n: 'man 8 adjtimex' described the various options. There are also HOWTOs around.
<linner> wow kubuntu looks so cool
<sn0n> :: smacks breezy ::
<wolverian> hmm. I think the former is legacy from hoary
<signbarn> i used to dual boot ubuntu/windows xp. now i dual boot hoary/breezy and eventually i'll only have breezy :-)
<wolverian> ln -s :)
<MachineScrew> can I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<snorks> sn0n: whats the problem?
<sn0n> eh.. my times fast..
<sn0n> since i updated to breezy from hoary
<sn0n> apparently its because ntp didnt get installed with the pgrade..
<WhiteRabbit> thats not breezy
<WhiteRabbit> that sounds more like your bios battery or a possible fortelling of hardware failure
<WhiteRabbit> I'd go with the bio's battery going bad as my first choice
<snorks> sn0n: you can install it from the set time and date feature (upright corner of your gnome panel)
<sn0n> dont tell me that WhiteRabbit
<sn0n> lol
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<sn0n> snorks, thats what i just did
<snorks> sn0n: ahh
<pluffsy> I'm trying to just take my first look at emacs and I have some trouble getting the system used for the commands. like some commands are c-x followed by a character. to me it looks random to what commands start with c-x but I guess there are all part of some logic group. what group?
<WhiteRabbit> sn0n, although you could have it sync every so often & just not look back until theres smoke
<NightLord> Hmm, small problem with GNOME in breezy
<snorks> sn0n: you wanna add it to bootup script?
<sn0n> lol.. WhiteRabbit thats what ima have to do.. im a poor college student
<sn0n> lol
<NightLord> the go to desktop and wastebasket icons on the bottom panels are just red Xs like from IE
<sn0n> brb
<WhiteRabbit> sn0n, Fantasy football will be your new best friend this session of cashless funds for new hardware!
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<chavo> MachineScrew, they are the same as in your filechooser bookmarks, look at ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<NightLord> any ideas?
<snorks> 00:36 < NightLord> Hmm, small problem with GNOME in breezy
<snorks> 00:38 < NightLord> any ideas?
<snorks> sorry sir
<NightLord> erm...
<snorks> sorry man
<kumakun> Question: If I wanted to roll back to hoary, could i just switch my repositories back to the hoary ones and run an apt-get upgrade?
<snorks> i missed the part
<NightLord> no kum
<snorks> NightLord: I have no idea. Try to killall gnome-panel
<Tachyon> Hmm . . . it appears the printer (set up as UNIX LPD, connected to an XP machine on the network) isn't printing because "Ready: Unable to connect to printer; will retry in 30 seconds...: Connection timed out"
<MachineScrew> ok
<kumakun> So the only way to roll back is to wipe and reinstall?
<snorks> Tachyon: might be a cups/smb issue. I got no idea, but perhaps try to check the smb.conf
<linner> hmmm... Kubuntu looks so different from regular Ubunut
<linner> Ubuntu
<snorks> Tachyon: but I really have no idea
<NightLord> ok, I wanna install a printer which si located on a computer on my network, running XP, how do I do it? Since I've never had luck with it
<Tachyon> snorks: Yeah, I have no clue what the problem would be in smb.conf :/
<snorks> Tachyon: i dont know if its a cups issue on yoru comp, or something you need to fix on the xp comp
<MachineScrew> i don't have .gtk-bookmarks
<Tachyon> snorks: I've set the printer to be shared on XP, and I can ping the IP Address of the machine.
<snorks> Tachyon: hm ok. do you use cups? im not even sure if the comp that does not have the printer connected even needs cups
<Fackamato> Hi
<Fackamato> trying to install php on apache 1 on ubuntu breezy
<Fackamato> I apt-get it all, done, but php doesn't work
<Fackamato> do I need to do additional things, manually?
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<remyforb1s777> does cups work with a usb printer
<Fackamato> remyforb1s777: ytes
<remyforb1s777> cool
<seth_k> Fackamato, you need libapache-mod-php4
<Tachyon> snorks: No.  I tried using Samba, but that didn't work at all; so I tried setting it up as a "UNIX Printer (LPD)"
<seth_k> Fackamato, even if you get php4, the lib is what makes apache talk to PHP
<Fackamato> aha
<[linner] > does anyone have the URL for the nightly builds of Kubuntu?
<Tachyon> snorks: Now it's appearing in the administration, but it gives at evil connection error.
<Fackamato> how do I add a user to mysql?
<cafuego_> Fackamato: via mysqladmin or via running a GRANT query as root.
<seth_k> Fackamato, sudo apt-get install mysql-admin and use that
<Fackamato> thanks
<Fackamato> yes
<martinhj> what is the kernel parameter to keep it quite under boot time? (I think it would be nicer with as little as possible output to screen before I see usplash)
<cafuego_> quiet
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<Fackamato> seth_k: but to admin mysql I need a user
<Fackamato> I don't have an mysql user yet
<cafuego_> Fackamato: yes, there is the mysql root user.
<seth_k> Fackamato, it should be installed with a user "root"
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<Fackamato> ah
<seth_k> Fackamato, and a blank password
<Fackamato> blank password1
<Fackamato> that did the trick, thansk
<martinhj> cafuego_: but the kernel-parameters.txt says "quiet=", not just "quiet"
<martinhj> cafuego_: can I just ignore that?
<cafuego_> martinhj: nevertheless, just 'quiet' works fine.
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<snorks> Tachyon: i would know how to help you if you were sharing a printer on a linux machine, but unfortunately not when its on a xp machine :/
<martinhj> cafuego_: thank you very much
<snorks> Tachyon: good luck. I hope you get it to work. It's nice to be able to print things.
<Tachyon> Indeed. Thanks. :/
<MachineScrew> how I add more places on the side pane in nautilus
<Kensey> well, that partly answers my kernel panic issue
<cafuego_> MachineScrew: Please don't repeat quite that often.
<Kensey> I would like to thank the geniuses who decided to make the IDE drivers be modules in Ubuntu's default kernel, thus ensuring that unless you use an initrd you can't boot :P
<MachineScrew> ok
<cafuego_> Kensey: Everything is a module.
<cafuego_> Kensey: Did you mess arond with the kernel without knowing what you're doing?
<Kensey> cafuego: some things should just be compiled into the kernel already, though.
<chavo> MachineScrew, I anserewd your question about 20 minutes ago
<cafuego_> Kensey: Why would my scsi machine need your filthy ide drivers compiled in? ;-)
<kevogod> Anyone know if there is a problem with the libgda2-3 package for Breezy through apt? libdga2-3 and libgda2-common are locked and cannot be installed as they are not found.
<Kensey> no, I've been building kernels since Debian 2.0 days.  but I was tired last night when I did the initial config and it never occurred to me that the system might module out IDE by default :P
<beruic> Can anybody help me to install Java runtime Enviroment for Firefox?
<MachineScrew> chavo : I don't have .gtk-browser
<cafuego_> Kensey: Debian does that too, Ubuntu kernels are no different.
<seth_k> beruic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<beruic> I spoke to one before who said that I should add the blackdown repe, but dont know how to...
<cafuego_> Kensey: I believe initrd was decided on to offer the maximum amount of hardware support whilst still keeping the kernels manageable.
<chavo> MachineScrew, alright, open up gedit and open up the open file dialog
<chavo> you can add bookmarks there, these will also be placed in the nautilus places bar
<Kensey> I guess there's an argument to be made there, but really the solution is to offer more kernel configurations to a user.
<beruic> I'll look at the website...
<chavo> or you can just add them to .gtk-bookmarks directly
<Kensey> for example the whole reason I'm recompiling mine is to turn preemption off.
<cafuego_> Kensey: Why? For prebuilt kernels the everything-as-module works fine.
<chavo> man, and I'm a KDE user
<MachineScrew> ok
<Fred|Fr3d> hey... is there a command to force ubuntu to update it's time from a time server?
<Kensey> some things like preemption can't be modules though.
<cafuego_> Kensey: I think the idea is that when people can configure and build their own they can alsos see the initrd system is used.
<chavo> MachineScrew, the syntax for .gtk-bookmarks is like this -> file:///usr, one per line
<cafuego_> Kensey: You haven't been drinking before building a kernel, eh? ;-)
<chavo> doesn't everyone?
<Kensey> oh, I have.
<Kensey> some kernels it was necessary...
<cafuego_> Fred|Fr3d: Yes. Right-click the clock in the panel, click "Adjust...'
<Kensey> if you weren't half blotto you couldn't think straight :)
<chavo> #include beer.h
<Fred|Fr3d> i meant via ssh
<cafuego_> Fred|Fr3d: Yep. run 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks :D
* Kensey proposes a kernel module to control home brewing equipment
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, is there any way I can manually save my session, instead of it saving on shutdown?
<cafuego_> s3[mn] rain: I think you can make it ask on logout, as opposed to doing it auotmagically.
<cafuego_> my god, _ANOTHER_ new X.
<airfinity> if i installed another distro on top of ubuntu, and now grub runs frm that partition, is it ok if i wipe the new distro, and still have the ubuntu grub work?
<WhiteRabbit> as long as grub is on the mbr
<WhiteRabbit> as long as it is just dont nuke the mbr
<beruic> How do I add the Blackdown repo?
<s3[mn] rain> cafuego: In the System Settings -> User Accounts -> Session Manager -> On Login section it shows "Restore manually saved session", so there must be a way to save it on demand
<chavo> s3[mn] rain, just open up the Sessions propertie dialog and you can change it
<Kensey> well ifup'ing the wireless interface doesn't lock my system any more :)
<WhiteRabbit> but your goin to need to get your hands dirty & manualy edit grub for the new os
<airfinity> i there a way to check
<Tachyon> I've got a printer hooked up to an XP machine and want to print from Ubuntu over a network.  It's set up as an "UNIX (LPD)" printer, but I get the status message "Ready: Unable to connect to printer; will retry in 30 seconds...: Connection timed out" when I try to print something.
<chavo> s3[mn] rain, no, it's gnome-session-properties
<chavo> it's under Preferences menu -> Sessions
<airfinity> the grub actually was automatically setup on there
<WhiteRabbit> airfinity, are you talking about vmware or something by chance? or qemu or xen?
<s3[mn] rain> chavo: Well, im on kde, maybe it will work on there
<WhiteRabbit> airfinity, hi
<chavo> oh I assumed  it was gnome, hold on
<|ww1> where are the ubuntu Places -> Connect To Server -> FTP   config file.. i need it to NOT try to use passive mode
<MachineScrew> chavo : I could also open up my home folder
<MachineScrew> go into each dir
<alex323> Hey all.
<MachineScrew> and bookmark them
<beruic> I really need someone to take me step by step on a Java Runtime Enviroment installation :'(
<alex323> I am using Breezy. When I try to `apt-get remove firefox`, apt tries to remove packages I don't want removed.
<alex323> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alex323>   firefox firefox-gnome-support libgecko2.0-cil monodevelop monodoc-manual mozilla-firefox ubuntu-desktop yelp
<chavo> MachineScrew, aha, didn't know you could do that.
<Kensey> Tachyon: if you're sharing the printer from XP, I suggest you start by drinking large quantities of beverages containing not less than 5% ethanol
<alex323> Why is it trying to remove monodevelop?
<ryufreak> how do i detect my other hard drives?
<alex323> MonoDevelop has absolutely nothign to do with firefox.
<MachineScrew> I just found out
<Tachyon> Kensey: I'm unfortunately underage, tea will have to do. :/
<linner> Just installed kubuntu-desktop.  Now all the gnome information is missing.  I'm sure it's not deleted but I need to know how to access all my Evolution data.
<cafuego_> alex323: Some depends somewhere. Breezy *is* under development, you know?
<|ww1> is there any config file for the connect to server entries?
<MachineScrew> it not part of the default but it is there
<ryufreak> kubuntu uses kde
<Kensey> you can get plenty messed up on tea :)
<Kensey> especially Thai iced tea
<ryufreak> so how do i make it so i can detect my other hard drives?
<alex323> ryufreak, Hey
<ryufreak> hi
<alex323> ryufreak, Are you interested in martial arts?
<ryufreak> no
<ryufreak> haha
<alex323> Ahh ok
<alex323> I was about to say.
<alex323> "ryu" is a common term.
<chavo> s3[mn] rain, restore manually saved session, should be what you're looking for.
<chavo> I'm not sure though as I just have it save auto here
<linner> chavo:  are you referring to my question?
<remyforb1s777> ubuntu 64 freezes at login, do you all think that if i copy the xorg config file from Knoppix over to Ubuntu 64 , it will work?
<chavo> linner, no sorry
<s3[mn] rain> chavo: well sort of, I just cant save it manually, only when logging out/shutting down i think
<cafuego_> linner: start gnome-settings-daemon and gconfd
<alex323> Anyone know what's wrong with ubuntu here?
<alex323> I am using Breezy. When I try to `apt-get remove firefox`, apt tries to remove packages I don't want removed.
<ryufreak> how do i mount my other hard-drivesS?
<alex323> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<alex323>   firefox firefox-gnome-support libgecko2.0-cil monodevelop monodoc-manual mozilla-firefox ubuntu-desktop yelp
<cafuego_> linner: the former may auto-start the latter
<alex323> Why is it trying to remove monodevelop?
<s3[mn] rain> alex323: what are you trying to install?
<cafuego_> alex323: Like I said, because of a depend in one of those packages.
<linner> cafuego:  ok... thnk you
<linner> thank you
<MachineScrew> chavo : the way I said only work with nautilus
<alex323> s3[mn] rain, I am not installing anything.
<MachineScrew> the save dilalog i also had to do
<cafuego_> alex323; most likely, libgecko2.0-cil depends on firefox and monodevelop depends on libgecko2.0-cil
<MachineScrew> thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<cafuego_> alex323: Remove one, the rest comes with it. Simple fix: leave firefox.
<linner> cafuego:  I have nothing else open besides evolution and I'm getting this output from terminal:  You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<alex323> cafuego, That's stupid.
<cafuego_> linner: Is gconfd running?
<chavo> MachineScrew, no problem. I oonly knew of it because it picked up my .gtk-bookmarks automatically
<cafuego_> alex323: Hey, I'm not the one complaining about bugs in non-release software.
<linner> cafuego:  I'm not sure how to find out.  Guide me?
<cafuego_> linner: ps ax | grep gconfd
<alex323> I don't understand now why firefox needs to be installed for monodevelop.
<linner> cafuego:  ok
<alex323> I understand what you've said before.
<cafuego_> alex323: let me spell it out: "Because of a bug in the package"
<linner> cafuego:  23319 ?        S      0:01 /usr/lib/gconf2/gconfd-2 5
<linner> 25684 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep gconfd
<MachineScrew> cool
<linner> cafuego:  I'm assuming that means I am.  So which one should I terminate and how?
<cafuego_> linner: Ok, so that's running, which means evolution *should* be able to access its settings.
<PhilH> Hi guys
<linner> weird
<cafuego_> linner: Don't kill any, the first one is gconfd, the other one is your grep command.
<linner> ok
<ryufreak> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<cafuego_> linner: gnome-settings-daemon running?
<|ww1> anyone know how i can start the Places -> Connect to server  the ftp client in Active only mode?
<Tachyon> Whenever I try to log into Invision Power Chat, Firefox closes on me.  This only happens in Ubuntu, not in XP, and it happens consistently.
<cafuego_> Tachyon: Does that site have Flash on it?
<nxv_> my fetchmail config recieves mails but the are not delivered localy, where do i have to set this up?
<Tachyon> cafuego_: No, Invision Power Chat is a Java chat and the site has no flash on that page.
<cafuego_> Tachyon: Probably a bug in the jre then.
<Tachyon> cafeugo_: So is there anything I can do to fix it/report it?
<ThePyromaniac> hey, anyone know how to make SJuicer my default CD player and not totem?
<|ww1> how do you set the ftp client in ubuntu GUI to active only mode?
<Fackamato> amarok owns!
<Fackamato> the mp3 player
<cafuego_> Tachyon: Probably not much; both that power chat and the jre are probably closed source.
<ryufreak> anyone know how i can get my other harddrive detected?
<ThePyromaniac> im sure amork does own mate, but when i put a CD in i want to rip it, THEN i can use amorok ^^
<holycow> hey guys, is there a consensus of any kind out there on the type of cheapie digital camera that works well with linux?
<holycow> or rather
<holycow> what type of camera / digital protocol should one be looking for in a digital camera?
<ThePyromaniac> just get one with an SD card and if u got a reader then it will work perfectly :D
<holycow> ThePyromaniac, heh, well thats not a bad point, i wouldn't mind it being able to mount via usb tho.  i know there are variations of usb/digital camera protocol out there
<holycow> i never understood why they would have a spec for that instead of mounting them as a block device
<[linner] > cafuego:  ok... let me see if I can access it another way... using Kontact, is it possible to retrieve Evolution's data?
<ThePyromaniac> holycow: i got no idea, just throwing in my 2 cents :D
<holycow> ^5
<holycow> :)
<ThePyromaniac> anyone have an answer for me?
<adjacent> ThePyromaniac: System -> prefs -> preffered apps
<holycow> no you can't chooe it from there
<holycow> its not an option
<ThePyromaniac> now how did i not see that :D
<adjacent> oh. right.
<ThePyromaniac> adjacent well that only does web/mail/terminal :p
<holycow> ThePyromaniac, wait for breezy
<test34> holycow, mine, I just plug it in with an USB cable, and it is just like an USB key to the OS
<holycow> perhaps its improved
<ThePyromaniac> im on breezy! haha
<adjacent> doh. its removable drives and media prefs
<adjacent> multimedia, then change the command for audio cds
<adjacent> i knew it was in that menu
<holycow> test34, well actually digital cameras don't work like that.  most usb devices are mounted as block devices with a fat file system.  digital cameras are starting to use some bizarro digital camera protocol and not mount as digital cams
<ThePyromaniac> it says sound-juicer -d %d
<ThePyromaniac> but when i put one in i get totem...
<adjacent> wierd. let me try
<holycow> adjacent, heh, weird i didn't see that
<JustinHH> hello
<holycow> thats such an odd place to put it
<test34> holycow, well, I just tell you that my camera is like that.
<holycow> test34, *nod* lucky you, i get this sneaky feeling thats a feature that we wont find too often
<test34> holycow, I have an option to make it work like that, it's an HP
<holycow> test34, what model?
<adjacent> ThePyromaniac: funny. mine does it too
<test34> holycow, m305
<adjacent> ThePyromaniac: might be a bug
<ThePyromaniac> perhaps, you want to report it or should i? ^^
<PhilH> the ones i've used have had a configuration option to switch usb storage mode on and off
<adjacent> im going to try and fix it first
<PhilH> never tried any of the HP ones with PTP
<JustinHH> i want to install yahoo messenger. i downloaded a deb file. inside there are 3 files control.tar.gz , data.tar.gz and debian-binary . there are no instructions. how can i install yahoo messenger on my system?
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me?
<grgcsmc> how do i download aim?
<JustinHH> grgcsmc, just ask....
<adjacent> JustinHH: use gaim
<test34> JustinHH, is that a debian .dev file ?
<adjacent> grgcsmc: use gaim
<ThePyromaniac> yea im on gaim, way cooler
<JustinHH> yes
<grgcsmc> huh
<test34> dev=deb
<JustinHH> it is a deb file
<grgcsmc> can u use aim usernames?
<JustinHH> adjacent,  it is a deb file
<ThePyromaniac> grgcsmc: Gaim Instant Messanger is a All-in-One package
<grgcsmc> oh
<adjacent> JustinHH: dont use some off the wall deb file. fucking use gaim and run your yahoo name out of that
<ThePyromaniac> MSN, AOL, Yahoo, IRC, Jabber, etc
<fredforfaen> hey peeps
<JustinHH> adjacent, i know but i can-t transfer files with windows yahoo messengers
<djjason> has anyone used expocity...is there any development still on it?
<grgcsmc> what is the file format to download programs?
<ThePyromaniac> SJ is mad, it started ripping at 3.8 percent and is slowly increasing now i put paranoi to 0. every 30 secs it goes up by 0.1%. Up to 7.5% rip speed now! :D
<adjacent> JustinHH: probably because you and your friends are both behind NAT
<JustinHH> grgcsmc,  use synaptic
<grgcsmc> huh?
<[linner] > cafuego:  I'm sorry if you responded I didn't see it... apparently I was reset. :(
<JustinHH> nat?
<grgcsmc> im new to ubuntu
<JustinHH> grgcsmc, i was a few days to
<ThePyromaniac> Anyone here using WoW on AMD64 kernel?
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  welcome to Ubuntu
<grgcsmc> thx
<JustinHH> adjacent,  what means NAT?
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  did you get your question answered about file formats in Linux?
<grgcsmc> no
<darklogic> can anyone tell me why i can't write to a remote filesystem over nfs, even though its set (rw, async) in my exports file?
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  Have you used and/or do you know about Synaptic?
<grgcsmc> no
<Xappe> NAT = Network Address Translator (iirc)
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  Ok.  Synaptic is the way you download and install programs.
<Strog> translation but close enough
<JustinHH> !tell justinhh about nat
<sudonim> hi, I just added a Serial-ATA drive - how would I a) find out which it is /dev/??? and b) format it
<Xappe> Strog: :)
<grgcsmc> ok
<grgcsmc> thx
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<JustinHH> ubotu i dunno what is 'nat'.
<ubotu> JustinHH: what are you talking about?
<JustinHH> :))
<grgcsmc> ubuntu
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  Ok.
<JustinHH> thank's for the support guys
<JustinHH> :((
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  It is in your administration menu.
<grgcsmc> thx
<[linner] > JustinHH:  You're welcome. :)
<JustinHH> loool
<[linner] > *smile*
<ThePyromaniac> sudonim: mine is /dev/sda1. Run sudo gedit /etc/fstab to find out
<JustinHH> i just asked 2 times what nat is and nobody answerd
<sambagirl> anyone know if there is any web based scheduling software for linux? pirmarily for free and for a medical clinic?
<sambagirl> nat is somehting you swat with your hand
<sambagirl> cause it bothers you :)
<[linner] > JustinHH:  Either people do not know or they could be busy.
<sambagirl> no it is network translation table.
<[linner] > sambagirl:  hehehehe
<sudonim> ThePyromaniac: thanks - I will try that - it isnt in the fstab yet - because I havent even made a partition :)
<sambagirl> nat = network translation table.
<grgcsmc> justinhh, do u use aim?
<JustinHH> confused.....
<JustinHH> yes i do
<grgcsmc> wats ure sn?
<JustinHH> yes i do use aim
<sudonim> ThePyromaniac: woohoo! I sda1 is it... now I have 300gb to store all of my media!
<PhilH> isn't it network address translation?
<JustinHH> grgcsmc,  but i want to have olso if possible webcam and voice support
<sambagirl> it's sort of off topic but if you go to ubuntu-offtopic they would gladly help you understand its functoi in a router.
<grgcsmc> i got them
<adjacent> JustinHH: you are behind a router translating your private 192. ip into a public one, so are your friends more than likely. iirc, gaim 1.4 wont handle this. i doubt yahoo messenger will either
<grgcsmc> but not installed
<grgcsmc> yes
<grgcsmc> yet*
<sambagirl> opps network address translatoin lol
<sambagirl> sorry
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> well justinHH i nknow what i was thinking i just not typing it right.
<PhilH> you may need to set up some port forwarding for AIM file transfers and the like
<Concord_Dawn> hey
<PhilH> though not being an AIM user personally i have no idea what those might be
<adjacent> JustinHH: if you want to, install that deb package. but no one is going to support that, because its outside the ubuntu reps and could possibly break your package manager
<ThePyromaniac> sudonim: good to hear! :D
<Concord_Dawn> anyone here familiar with Firestarter?
<JustinHH> sambagirl, no problem. i am new in the univers of linux :P i know 99% of windows as a user
<grgcsmc> justinhh, whats your aim sn?
<JustinHH> grgcsmc,  you mean the virsion?
<JustinHH> grgcsmc,  you mean the version?
<grgcsmc> screen name
<[linner] > grgcsmc:  Please take anything not Ubuntu related into #ubuntu-offtopic
<grgcsmc> k
<[linner] > Thank you.
<grgcsmc> np
<JustinHH> grgcsmc, see private
<seth_k> Someone want to help me poke my wireless card? On boot, it's connected, and I can access the Internet. However, if I bring it down (sudo ifdown wlan0) and then back up (sudo ifup wlan0), it scans and then says "No DHCPOFFERS received."
<fredforfaen> !e17
<ubotu> e17 is, like, totally, the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org
<JustinHH> adjacent, how can i install a deb file?
<bimberi> JustinHH: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<bimberi> JustinHH: er, with "sudo" in front :)
<JustinHH> that's all?
<gmjonker> hi. newbee question. gcc-version.sh says 3.4 while its actually 4.0 on my machine. how come?
<bimberi> yep
<[linner] > bimberi:  how are you?
<JustSteve> hey are the hoary backport servers borked?
<bimberi> hi [linner] , well thanks, and you?
<JustinHH> bimberi, can you explai what each thing means (so that i remember it and do not have to ask you next time again)?
<[linner] > bimberi:  great! thanks!
<[linner] > !tell JustSteve about backports
<seth_k> also, I can use "wifi-radar" to reconnect to a wireless network just fine.
<Pirogeth> has anybody had any luck using wpasupplicant via ubuntu on a broadcom/ndiswrapper driver?
<bigbootay> I'm trying to figure out what process is figuring out when a usb memory stick is being plugged in and launching the file browser.
<bimberi> JustinHH: do you mean each thing in that command i gave?
<[linner] > bimberi:  could I ask you a question about retrieving Evolution data?
<bigbootay> I know about /sbin/hotplug and all but it doesn't seem to be happening through that.
<JustinHH> bimberi, yes
<JustSteve> [linner]  thanks
<bigbootay> and I know how to configure it in gnome.  just looking for the missing link.
<bimberi> [linner] : yes, but i'm afraid i don't know much about it sorry
<seth_k> bimberi, sudo = escalate to root privileges (let you make system changes). dpkg = Debian Package Control, lets you install files. -i = command switch to put dpkg in install mode
<seth_k> and whatever.deb is the file, a DEB package
<JustinHH> bimberi, yes
<seth_k> oops, I mean JustinHH, not bimberi
<bimberi> JustinHH: there you go, thanks seth_k that saved me some typing :)
<seth_k> cheers
<ThePyromaniac> i just installed and an firestarter wizzard. anything else i must do?
<JustinHH> ohhh
<linner> go this sucks
<linner> i mean god this sucks
<linner> i keep getting my connection reset
<linner> bimberi:  I installed kubuntu-desktop today.  After I logged out I couldn't retrieve my Evolution data in Kontact.  Any idea where I should look?
<bimberi> linner: dorry i don't know much about it at all.  Is there a .evolution directory in your home directory?
<linner> bimberi:  I'm sure it's not purged... just hidden for some strange reason.
<bimberi> *sorry (D'Oh)
<linner> bimberi:  let me check
<linner> bimberi:  in fact, there's NOTHING in my home folder
<linner> :(
<bimberi> linner: try "ls -a"
<linner> ok
<sudonim> hi all - my 300gb drive is well above the recommended limits for fat32. Is there any other format I can use if I want to be able to recover the data in windows ever?
<linner> bimberi:  using that command, yes it looks like it
<bimberi> linner: anything beginning with a "." is hidden unless you ask to see it explicitly
<linner> bimberi:  oh okay
<linner> bimberi:  so where to from here?
<bimberi> linner: unfortunatly i don't really know kontact at all, does it have an import mechanism of some sort?
<kevman> I recently apt-get updated to Hoary... and now, when I try to delete sopmething, I get this message: Could not write to file /home/kevin/.local/share/Trash/info/zsneso.trashinfo.
<nxv_> what do i have to insert into .forward to get my messages through procmail?
<kevman> Any ideas as to what's wrong?
<linner> bimberi:  ok... let me see... I guess more what I was asking is what do I do with the hidden file?  How do I "see' it?
<bigbootay> nxv_, try "|procmail ..."
<nxv_> bigbootay: thx i will
<bimberi> kevman: could be a permissions thing, try "sudo chown -R kevin:kevin ~/.local" in a terminal
<kevman> bimberi, that did it. Thanks.
<bimberi> linner: you can "cd .evolution" in a terminal and then look at what's there
<bimberi> kevman: yw :)
<ClamChowdah> Hi could someone /msg me on setting up PPC ubuntu?
<kevman> I'm just trying to hold this thing together long enough to pull a fresh install of Kubuntu Breezy.
<shekhar> can someone help me?
<Pirogeth> could somebody assist me with wpasupplicant on ndiswrapper when on ubuntu
<ThePyromaniac> gmjonker: there is some strange stuff going on with GCC. Mine has about 9 versions installed! Wait for breesy when it will use 4.0 as standard, then remove other versions ^^
<Pirogeth> i am thrown the error "Failed to enable WPA in the driver."
<linner> bimberi:  sorry i'm trying to figure out contact... ok.. i'll do what you suggested
<Ninjew> Hey, does anybody have any idea why HTTP transfers regularly stall out? I've tried both the skge and the sk98lin drivers. I'm pretty sure this is a software problem.
<Tzeech> Where can I find repositories of .deb packages?
<netstar> How many days to go?
<linner> bimberi:  i'm in terminal and have changed directories.. what command do i use to view it's contents?
<linner> !tell [linner]  about commands
<sudonim> should I use ext2 or ext3 as my hd format?
<havoc> wext3
<bimberi> linner: ls
<havoc> ext3
<linner> bimberi:  yeah I thougth you were talking with someone else... asked ubotu to give me a link to basic commands
<linner> bimberi:  thanks ;)
<sudonim> cool - thanks havoc
<khermans> how can i change the application to handle callto:// links in Firefox?
<khermans> wan to switch from Gnome Meeting to Skype as the hanlder
<havoc> sudonim: they are botht he same, with some additional stuff for journaling layered on top for ext3
<khermans> havoc, is this mr pennington ?
<sudonim> havoc: is ext3 == reiserfs?
<havoc> khermans: no
<havoc> sudonim: no
<bimberi> linner: hehe.  unfortunately i really don't know anything about importing into kontact though,  you need help from someone more, er, kompetent :)
<khermans> sudonim, no, you cant use reiserfs for things like security
<havoc> sudonim: reiserfs and JFS are two different journaling filesystems
<linner> bimberi:  bad pun ;)
<khermans> sudonim, for instance, ext3 is needed for SELinux
<linner> bimberi:  can you at least tell me where I should ask it to reveal all files rather than hiding the "." ones
<sudonim> so more secure, cool
<fredforfaen> breezy seems cool , and faster :)
<bimberi> linner: in the terminal, it's by adding -a to any ls commands...
<linner> oh okay
<linner> so i would be able to see them in the gui?
<linner> bimberi:  as in "file manager"
<khermans> anyone know how to change the <keyname>:// handler types?  ike mailto://, callto://, ssh://, ftp:// ...
<fredforfaen> only thing is that my apps and gnome are blended norwegain and english , any ideas?
<linner> khermans:  I wish I could help you.  I don't know.  However, there are many knowledgable people who can help you in the room.
<nife> fredforfaen: They should have waited to compile everything with gcc 4.0 its not ready yet
<fredforfaen> ah ok nife ...so after a few apt-get dist-upgrades it will be fine then :)
<bimberi> linner: i only know nautilus where it's View -> Show Hidden files (from the menu), unfortunately not sure in kubuntu due to my inkompetence
* bimberi continues the pun-ishment
* linner painfully shakes head at bimberi's bad, BAD humor :)
<nife> i doubt it the compiler is like 20% slower then gcc 3.4 and lots of things don't compile(the kernel )
<bimberi> linner: :)
<linner> ok... maybe i'll switch back to GNOME then... might be easier
<linner> brb
<bimberi> linner: anyone answering in #kubuntu?
<JustinHH> !tell justinhh about mp3
<Tortel> !tell Tortel about mp3
<JustinHH> !tell justinhh about mp3
<nife> anyone know how to get a SanDisk MMC/SD card to mount ? I have a laptop that has a builtin card reader and I want to be able to mount the card
<nife> sepcifically its a gateway M320
<bur[n] er> nife: automagical in gnome... it shows up on the desktop
<bur[n] er> at least for me
<nife> nope not for me :-(
<bur[n] er> nife: try "mount /dev/sda1 /the/mount/point/you/made"
<nife> there is no /dev/sd*
<bur[n] er> nife: got me then... can you see it when you run "gparted" ?
<bur[n] er> nife: I swear it 'just worked' here... I really don't think I had to do anything (though it's worked for ages so I don't recall)
<nife> on a gateway laptop ?
<bur[n] er> nife: compaq
<nife> Hmm
<bur[n] er> nife: check the laptop compatibility part on the wiki?
<Tzeech> Where can I find a list of .deb packages to install?
<bur[n] er> maybe someone with the same model gateway has a tip?
<bur[n] er> if not... and you figure it out... maybe you can add a tip :)
<bur[n] er> Tzeech: run synaptic
<bhikkhu> Tzeech: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<marcin_ant> hi all
<nife> bur[n] er, thanks I guess its time to start kernel digging blah.  thanks
<marcin_ant> I need some help with zope server
<marcin_ant> could someone help me with installation?
<_jason> Hi, I just installed Downloader for X but it gives me a segmentation fault every time I start it.  Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> w00000000000000t!!!  rhythmbox in breezy now has searching without crashing!!!!!!  oh joyous day
<bur[n] er> _jason: installed via synaptic?
<_jason> yes
<_jason> bur[n] er:  d4x package
<shekhar> can someone help me with a problem in breezy?
<bur[n] er> _jason: breezy by chance?
<_jason> bur[n] er:  nope, oary
<bur[n] er> oh... in that case, i dunno ;)
<bur[n] er> should work in hoary
<bur[n] er> heh
<_jason> bur[n] er:  heh
<bur[n] er> shekhar: what's the problem?
<Tortel> hmm
<Tortel> whats the command to install a .deb package?
<JustinHH> i have got some problems with firefox
<_jason> Tortel:  dpkg -u filename.deb
<shekhar> bur[n] er:  whenever i choose logout from system menu, my sessions get saved rather than the machine logging out
<_jason> Tortel:  dpkg -i filename.deb sorry typo
<breakthestate> so i compile mplayer from source after i had added all the codecs to /usr/local/lib/codecs and it worked for a bit, but after a reboot, it can't find any codecs
<bimberi> marcin_ant: what's the problem?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, problem is that I installed zope2.8
<Tortel> thanks _jason
<Tortel> should have remebered
<Tortel> :(
<marcin_ant> bimberi, I created zope instance (whith some weird python script)
<JustinHH> i have got some problems with firefox. it dowsn't wanna play a webradio. it sais that there is not a plugin. the plugin finder can't find it too. i instaled w32codec pack as someone of you sugested and it is still now working. the website is called www.energy.de
* Tortel got a book on debain linux and read about dpkg
<marcin_ant> bimberi, and now I don't know how to log in to this server
<PhilH> Could anyone here try to help me get my CD burner working with Hoary?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, afaik it should appear on localhost:9673
<_jason> Tortel:  don't worry that just about the only thing I know...
<marcin_ant> bimberi, but it doesn't
<bimberi> marcin_ant: hm, give me a sec
<breakthestate> Phil, do you care what program you use?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, and when I run /etc/init.d/zope2.8 start
<PhilH> cdrecord will do
<PhilH> or cdrdao
<_jason> bur[n] er:  wow I don't believe this... guess what my problem was... go ahead guess.
<breakthestate> oh, cdrecord doesn't work?
<PhilH> indeed
<shekhar> bur[n] er:  any idea what could be doing this?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, I get a bunch of lines with output like this:
<breakthestate> i couldn't get the gui ubuntu to work and used cdrecord and it worked fine
<breakthestate> so i probably couldn't help you
<marcin_ant> bimberi, Zope2.8: skipping bin (old/purged)
<PhilH> did yours just work out of the box?
<marcin_ant> bimberi, it's propably skipping all directories in zope instance dir
<marcin_ant> bimberi, btw my ubuntu 'release' is breezy
<breakthestate> PhilH, yeah
<bimberi> marcin_ant: possibly.  does "sudo netstat -plunt | grep python" show anything
<PhilH> heh, ok
<breakthestate> Phil, i'm using breezy
<PhilH> ah
<bimberi> marcin_ant: yeah, guessed breezy (i'm 2.7 on hoary)
<Tortel> marcin_ant - The Kubuntu room is #kubuntu
<Tortel> fyi
<marcin_ant> Tortel, ?
<Tortel> :P
<Tortel> the Kubuntu irc room
<marcin_ant> bimberi, no nothing in output
<marcin_ant> bimberi, (netstat... )
<bimberi> marcin_ant: it's probably not running then :(
* Tortel will brb
<PhilH> breakethestate: what method does cdrecord use to access the drive on your system?
<breakthestate> PhilH - I couldn't even tell you actually
<marcin_ant> bimberi, I'll remove this 2.8 crap and I'll try with 2.7 in a sec.
<PhilH> ok, np
<breakthestate> if you want i could try and find out if you told me what command to pass (strace? smthing... I think)
<JustinHH> in synaptic apears the following eror: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JustinHH> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bimberi> marcin_ant: probably a good idea, sorry i can't help you more
<shekhar> can someone please help me?
<JustinHH> bimberi, help!!!!!
<JustinHH> :))
<PhilH> shekhar: with what?
<propagandhi> JustinHH - normally a permissions problem, or you have apt running elsewhere, such as in a terminal
<shekhar> PhilH:  i don't understand why everytime i try to logout, first i am told my session has been saved, and i have to choose logout a second time to actually shut down or restart
<Tortel> package manager will block apt
<JustinHH> propagandhi, nope
<propagandhi> JustinHH - and you're running synaptic as root user right
<Thunderguy> Anyone know the default runlevel in hoary? I'd like to make just a few edits to running services.
<JustinHH> yes
<JustinHH> i have one broken package
<propagandhi> try removing the lock file from the terminal with synaptic closed
<jcape> Thunderguy: 2
<PhilH> shekhar: hrm, ok, probably can't help then, haven't come accross anything like that before
<Thunderguy> jcape: Ty
<jcape> Thunderguy: np
<JustinHH> its to complicated
<JustinHH> i think i am gonna restart my computer
<JustinHH> :D
<JustinHH> maybe it works like that
<Mrbear> lets not update to breezy anymore
<Sionide> ah
<Sionide> how does one go about syncing his cpu clock with the internet server ones?
<bur[n] er> Mrbear: ?
<Sionide> and are they actually accurate?
<Mrbear> updated to breezy never worked again back to hoary
<marcin_ant> bimberi, could you tell me what is zeo?
<Mrbear> I hate it nothing works except if everything is onboard
<Mrbear> ubuntu wants nothing to do with my pci vdieo card
<alexandros> good night, has anyone used the web module wbmclamav for clam antivirus, if so how do you get it to work? I downloaded the binary and got a tar of a wbm extension file.
<test34> Mrbear, thats not true, my on board video card dont work right
<propagandhi> Mrbear: what is your onboard video card?
<Mrbear> intel
<test34> oops
<propagandhi> Mrbear: mine is also onboard intel
<test34> mine too
<test34> i815
<Mrbear> no I mean I got a ati pci card which I want to use since this onboard sucks butt
<Tortel> im running on a fx5200
<propagandhi> and i am using breezy with kde 3.5 beta with complete success
<propagandhi> also running games and cedega
<Tortel> what does breezy look like?
<propagandhi> running Sin for linux, savage for linux etc etc
* Tortel is still wondering
<dooglus> Tortel: as of today, it looks a little different than hoary.  the wallpaper changed a couple of hours ago!
<Mrbear> I cant even run breezy
<propagandhi> breezy doesn't "look" all that different, but there are some visual enhancements
<propagandhi> most of the enhancements are not visual though
<Mrbear> I am so bored
<propagandhi> I'm still skinning breezy with stuff from kde-look etc
<Mrbear> I dont even know what to do on this desktop
<propagandhi> but i can say Kde 3.5 beta runs really fast and really well on my particular setup
<dooglus> Tortel: it looks a bit like this: http://s89213869.onlinehome.us/breezy.png
<Samhain> I left my computer for about a day. I come back, now I can't start any programs. I click the icons and it acts like it is opening and disappears
<Mrbear> nothing works on this pc
<Samhain> anyone ever see this?
<WhiteRabbit> Samhain, I saw it in gentoo
<Samhain> it happened on debian and now ubuntu
<Samhain> wonder why
<Samhain> if I log out and back it, it is ok
<WhiteRabbit> ubuntu's father is debian?
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: yes
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, why gee whiz thx mr
<Samhain> I swear I saw this on mandrake once too
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: welcome
<WhiteRabbit> Samhain, you mean mandiva now
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: if you were trying to answer Samhain's question of why he can't run applications with that, then it wasn't very helpful.
<Samhain> it was mandrake at the time. they are calling it mandiva?? wtf
<WhiteRabbit> Samhain, sounds like the main OS of the blue oyster club in police academy
<wickedpuppy> been a while now Samhain  ...
<dooglus> Samhain: mandrake and connectiva merged to form mandriva
<marcin_ant> ehhhhh
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, if your a elitist just say so
<WhiteRabbit> lol
<Samhain> anyway, this problem is annoying
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to install and run any zope server on breezy?
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: that would be *an* elitist
<Mrbear> I guess its back to windows
<propagandhi> Mrbear: thats a pretty quick give up attitude
<dooglus> WhiteRabbit: and *you're*
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant, first get zope ?
<wickedpuppy> its in synaptic
<propagandhi> but if you're that way inclined........
<WhiteRabbit> dooglus, I was sure I would find a ton in #Ubuntu so here I am
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, well good idea
<Mrbear> well first of all I am down to onboard hardware since nothing else wont work
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, let's assume that I know how to use apt
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant, lets not assume
<Mrbear> second this pc dont have a agp slot
<wickedpuppy> synaptic is GUI
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Mrbear> 3rd ati sucks on linux
<wickedpuppy> its point and click
<Mrbear> 4th I dont have nvidia
<wickedpuppy> Mrbear, true ... nvidia fare better
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, so - which zope is usable - zope2.7 2.8 or 3.0 ?
<wickedpuppy> 2.8
<propagandhi> Mrbear: i thought u said you had onboard intel
<Mrbear> 5th I got sound blaster that as soon as I plug in disables alsa
<Mrbear> well I cant use the ati card
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant,
<Mrbear> keeps giving me a error when I start x
<wickedpuppy> i could be wrong though
<wickedpuppy> check with zope guys
<wickedpuppy> last time i used it was 2.8 which was stable
<propagandhi> Mrbear: if thats the case with the ati, you should set the xorg.conf to vesa, then install the ati driver, then try starting X
<Leonik> where do i get linux-restricted-modules?
<Tortel> anyone know a DVD player for horay?
<wickedpuppy> Tortel, totem
<wickedpuppy> Leonik, use universe and multiverse
<Tortel> it wont play a dvd
<Mrbear> cant
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, anyway I installed zope-common and zope2.8
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, and what now?
<Leonik> in breezy do i need to enable any depositories like in hoary?
<wickedpuppy> you need plone site
<propagandhi> Mrbear: why
<Leonik> errr repositories
<Mrbear> dont know how
<propagandhi> ok, well you can ask, its easy
<Mrbear> well I did it before on debian and it still didnt work fully
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant, you need plone + plone site ... if you don't wanna create one ... this one is default i think
<esac_> when i lock my computer and go to log back in, it pops up a password dialog with the fugly ubuntu colors. how can i change this ?
<propagandhi> Mrbear: and can i ask was the ati card in when you ran the install?
<wickedpuppy> Leonik, you just uncomment your /etc/apt/sources.list or use synaptic
<Mrbear> its in now
<Mrbear> but onboard is set as primary
<propagandhi> Mrbear: ok but was it in when you first installed
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, ok ok I'm installing plone-site just now
<Mrbear> yes
<propagandhi> Mrbear: and did you try disabling onboard video before you installed?
<Mrbear> will only work in indirect mesa
<cafuego_> Mrbear: install linux-restricted-modules for your kenrle version, that will install the ati kernel driver. You will also need the 'fglrx' package, which contains the X driver.
<Mrbear> I cant no option in the bios to disable
<wickedpuppy> marcin_ant, great ... the only thing is the port ... i think its 9673 for debian/ubuntu .... so its not 8080 :P enjoy!
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, I got debianconf dialog - 'enter the http port for this instance' there is 8081 - so I need to change this to 9673?
<Mrbear> says there is no such linux restricted modules
<Leonik> have to update so much stuff for breezy
<Leonik> my synaptic is going crrazzy
<wickedpuppy> doesn't it have default ??
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, default is 8081
<Mrbear> nevermind I got it
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, should I keep it or change?
<wickedpuppy> keep
<wickedpuppy> that can be change later
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy,
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, ok
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, and propably last question on installation
<wickedpuppy> btw ... its for plone-site
<wickedpuppy> not for zope ?
<JavaGeek> whoa... too many people :)
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, wtf does it mean 'purge data for plone-site on package purge'?
<wickedpuppy> no idea
<wickedpuppy> i suppose it will purge the old plone-site ?
<Mrbear> doing the restricted modules I already got firegl
<Mrbear> what do I do after
<marcin_ant> wickedpuppy, ok
<Mrbear> well
<ssdd65> how do i make quake2 run right on ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> 2 huh ... i thought it can run native on linux ?
<wickedpuppy> if not wine/cedega
<ssdd65> its the debian version ;)
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<wickedpuppy> new ubuntu-art
<tga> is it unusually quiet in here or am I just lagging out?
<wickedpuppy> nice
<tga> where wickedpuppy?
<wickedpuppy> where ? in my com!
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> i just updated
<Leonik> 450 megs of pure synaptic goodness
<Leonik> :(
<Cody`> anyone know how to play music over a smb share with bmp
<tga> heh, I'm up to date with Hoary
<tga> Cody`: you just mount the smb share and use it as a local directory
<Cody`> according to an article I read on beep media player, it uses the gnome vfs, so it should be able to
<Cody`> tga how?
<Cody`> smbmount or whatever?
<tga> Cody`: you could try Places -> Network Servers and see what you get
<JavaGeek> I can't find java-common or java-package
<wickedpuppy> JavaGeek, search java
<tga> otherwise you do it manually: smbmount //winbox/share /mnt/whatever
<wickedpuppy> in synaptic i mean
<tga> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Cody`> yeah it's there
<Cody`> but it won't play ff it
<Cody`> off*
<tga> Cody`: did you mount it as root (with sudo)?
<JustinHH> can you short write me the steps i have to make for installing a deb file
<JustinHH> ?
<Cody`> no, I was talking about on places -> network servers
<tga> JustinHH: what are you trying to install?
<Cody`> I'm trying the munt now
<Cody`> mount*
<JustinHH> a .deb package
<Cody`> what package is smbmount included in?
<tga> Cody`: smbfs
<tga> JustinHH: sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<JavaGeek> wickedpuppy: in synaptics? I already did
<wickedpuppy> you don't see java ?
<JavaGeek> wickedpuppy: no
<JustinHH> tga, yes and then?
<wickedpuppy> have you enabled universe and multiverse ?
<tga> JustinHH: that's it
<JustinHH> and how can i start the program
<tga> JustinHH: again, what are you trying to install?
<JustinHH> tga,  where can i find it?
<JustinHH> yahoo messenger
<slot|processor> Is there a deb package for Cisco VPN client
<slot|processor> ?
<tga> JustinHH: it usually gets copied to /usr/bin or something
<tga> JustinHH: and /usr/bin is in the PATH so you can type the first letter of the name and hit tab to get all completions
<tga> JustinHH: if the package is smart enough it will add the new program to the Gnome menu
<slot|processor> I tried converting the package using alien....it didnt install properly.
<wickedpuppy> slot|processor, cisco doesn't use ssh ?
<tga> slot|processor: I don't know anything about the Cisco client, but what's the trouble with the alienated deb?
<Mrbear> ok thats enough
<esac_> i installed gkrellm and i dont see any new programs added to configure it. how do i configure it ?
<delltony> anyone recall the link for the linmodem howto by chance please?
<wickedpuppy> slot|processor, actually you can get the source and install ... the vpn client has the install script
<JustinHH> tga, looool. it aded it to the desktop :D
<_chavo> esac_, right click it
<Cody`> hmm
<Cody`> backports down?
<esac_> _chavo: right click what ?
<Cody`> as smbfs isn't in regular repos?
<tga> Filename: pool/main/s/samba/smbfs_3.0.10-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<tga> it's in there
<_chavo> esac_, uhm gkrellm
* tga chuckles
<esac_> _chavo: i dont see gkrellm anywhere, that was my point :)
<tga> esac_: well run it, it should show up on the screen
<_chavo> esac_, did you run it?
<slot|processor> I didnt see the source. Maybe i didnt look hard enough.
<JavaGeek> wickedpuppy: yes
<_chavo> it sits on the desktop, so it may be covered by other windows
<slot|processor> It was available in RPM
<JavaGeek> wickedpuppy: here's my sources.list: http://pastebin.com/378335
<esac_> _chavo: no, i was looking for an icon in the menu for it, didnt know i had to type "gkrellm" in a terminal. why is there no icon ?
<tga> that is a good question
<_chavo> esac_, no idea
* tga installs gkrellm
<LuVUnTu> re dooglus
<LuVUnTu> re Seveas
<inc|freaky> hi all. i just upgraded to breezy. now i have a strange problem: im using pppoe (configuring it using pppoeconf). after using pppoeconf i select trigger connection now. connection established everything working, im connected to my provider. after EVERY reboot it doesnt work anymore. i have to manualy do pppoeconf again to make it work. the error in syslog: network down. tried ifup eth0 doesnt work
<slot|processor> To be honest...i have not tried hard enough to be in here asking.
<tga> esac_: good point, maybe you should add it as a bug
<Cody`> w00 got it
<JustinHH> is there a difference between make and gmake?
<Epix> I have a nice Evvolution MK-361 USB Midi keyboard. I have alsa, libasound2 and alsa-utils installed. It appears in lsusb, But, when i run aconnect it gives me this error:
<Cody`> is there anyway to automount the share?
<bettong_BOFH> ok for all you linux geeks out there you HAVE got to see this
<bettong_BOFH> http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/
<Epix> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:455:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Epix> can't open sequencer
<Cody`> on bootup
<crimsun> Epix: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<bettong_BOFH> i want that damn keyboard
<bettong_BOFH> it is the most awsome one i have ever seen
<crimsun> JustinHH: make on Ubuntu _is_ gmake.
<bettong_BOFH> and it's supposed to be linux compatale
<tga> JustinHH: install build-essentials
<PhilH> wow, the OLED keyb, seen on /. countless times
<JustinHH> k
<bettong_BOFH> firdt time i have seen it
<esac_> i got email yesterday, FLASH: madriva linux 2006 is coming out soon. i subscribed to that list like 2 years ago
<bettong_BOFH> first seej
<JustinHH> gmake---> command not found
<JustinHH> :D
<JustinHH> make works
<JustinHH> :D
<tga> JustinHH: what do you need gmake for anyway?
<JustinHH> it asked me to type make or gmake
<tga> bettong_BOFH: old, offtopic and expensive
<hyphenated> JustinHH: gmake is for systems where it conflicts with the standard "make" (eg: Solaris, HPUX etc)
<crimsun> JustinHH: gmake is GNU make, which is _precisely_ what make is.
<tga> JustinHH: afaik 'make' _is_ gmake
<bettong_BOFH> yes yes and i know
<Chambers`> hey guys, what program installed .deb files?  I converted a rpm with alient and now want to install the deb
<JustinHH> aham
<tga> Chambers`: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<Chambers`> thank you
<bob832> how can i change it so that the volumn keys on my keyboard change the PCM volumn (i already changed the volumn control up by the clock to PCM)?
<tga> bob832: did you try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts>?
<slot|processor> Are there any restrictions to using GNU/debian in a corperate envirement?
<Cody`> anyway to automount with smbfs?
<bob832> yeah, it still changes the master
<JustinHH> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl /collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<JustinHH> what is lperl
<JustinHH> is this a package?
<tga> slot|processor: no restrictions on use
<tga> slot|processor: on all GPL software afaik
<slot|processor> Thats what i thought, but i wasnt sure.
<Epix> crimsun, yes! aseqdump shows me workingness! but, rosegarden4 shows its logo and then stops doing anything
<hyphenated> JustinHH: install libperl-dev
<JustinHH> hyphenated,  i searched lperl and i couldn't find it in synaptic. thank you.
<JustinHH> ;)
<slot|processor> I have been thinking about implementing some debian machines at the hospital i work at for some of the healthcare software. Would that be ok?
<hyphenated> JustinHH: -lperl means the compiler is looking for a library ( -l ) with the name "perl". on linux systems, that name gets translated to "libperl.so"
<crimsun> slot|processor: the people who can and should answer that question are your hospital's legal team
<slot|processor> Its a small hospital
<JustinHH> hyphenated,  aha! good to know. this explains a lot. it will not be nececery to bother you again with -l*****    ;)
<MadpilotPPC> slot|processor, a human-readable version of the GPL is here: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/GPL/2.0/
<tga> crimsun: what possible legal problem could one face from running GPL software?
<slot|processor> Thanks
<h0sl3r> Whats a good HTML editor for linux. Im looking for something like dreamweaver.
<bob832> is there any other place that i could change that setting?
<MadpilotPPC> slot|processor, the real thing is insanely long, but all over the web, just ask google
<MadpilotPPC> !tell h0sl3r about html
<Tortel> !tell Tortel about html
<slot|processor> Every incidence of linux in healthcare i have found good information on has been commercial
<h0sl3r> ok
<slot|processor> Ill look harder
<MadpilotPPC> slot|processor, commercial Linuxes are still using GPL'd stuff, at least at the core of whatever system they're running
<crimsun> tga: if $legal says "no", then you can't. It's that simple.
<crimsun> tga: in practice, that rarely happens.
<slot|processor> Well it would definately be a cost saver.
<christian-> Hi, can anyone here help me with a bit of audio trouble ?
<tga> slot|processor: go for it then
<tga> christian-: ask away and maybe someone can help
<christian-> thank you. Right, I've got an onboard soundcard
<slot|processor> I wish it was more simple :P lol
<christian-> and ubuntu has selected that instead of my SB Live
<JustinHH> how can i remve the restriction (read and write protection from a file)
<christian-> How do I change it ?
<bob2> christian-: disable the on board one in the bios
<JustinHH> have the permission to access a file
<bob2> if at all possible
<MadpilotPPC> JustinHH, chmod - "man chmod" for more info
<christian-> bob2, so I restart and enter the bios and then try to kill it there ?
<MadpilotPPC> JustinHH, is it a file owned by root?
<JustinHH> maddler, yes
<Xappe> christian-: there should be an option to disable the onboard sound in bios, yes
<bob2> christian-: that's the simplest solution, yes
<christian-> Ok, I'll try that !
<christian-> Thank you
<tga> what if you have several cards?
* tga can't find a device option for the Gnome system sounds
<MadpilotPPC> JustinHH, using sudo can get you temporary permission w/ root-owned files, or chown to change things for good
<bob2> tga: then blacklist the ones you don't want
<bob2> or do something more complicated and fragile in gnome
<JustinHH> well i instaled a package in the root terminal and now i can not start the program
<JustinHH> :(
<JustinHH> MadpilotPPC,
<tga> bob2: how would you 'blacklist' a sound card?
<bob2> JustinHH: when asking that sort of question, it's a lot more helpfu lif you tell us *what* you installed, and how yo utried to run it
<bob2> tga: add the module name to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<MadpilotPPC> JustinHH, that's why you use sudo in a regular terminal rather than the root terminal... ;)
<JustinHH> :((
<JustinHH> so what do you suggest i should do?
<MadpilotPPC> JustinHH, sorry, I've got to run - real world calling - but talk to bob2, he's better at this stuff than I am...
<tga> bob2: that's not what I was talking about.. is there a (Gnome) way of selecting the 'primary output device' for system sounds and the like?
<MadpilotPPC> later, all
<bob2> tga: no idea
<bob2> tga: gnome basically doesn't care, it's esd who does
<linner> !tell me about commands
<Tortel> !tell me about java
<tga> bob2: meh, esd.. I use alsa output
<Xappe> tga: the volume control maybe?
<bob2> tga: you made all of gnome use alsa?
<JustinHH> bob2, can you help me solving this proplem? pls
<bob2> JustinHH: ...
<tga> bob2: yup, the Multimedia Systems Selector thing
<Leonik> how do i get linux restricted modules in breezy?
<tga> I'm just thinking it would be a good idea to provide 'default' users with the option of selecting a sound card to use
<JustinHH> bob2, i installed a program in the root terminal and now i can not run it in the user mode.
<JustinHH> becaouse i do not have the permission
<cafuego_> what program?
<bob2> JustinHH: you need to tell us what "installed" means, what it is, and the exact error you got trying to run it
<Tortel> !tell me about identd
<JustinHH> bob2,  a tar.gz mackage with ./configure make and make install
<Leonik> !tell me about linux restricted modules
<cafuego_> JustinHH: That was  avery bad idea, you shouldn't have done that.
<JustinHH> and i can not open now the executable
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: that isn't related to your problem: what you described is normal procedure for install
<Leonik> !tell me about restricted modules
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: and what cafuego said too
<tga> JustinHH: exactly how are you trying to run it?
<Leonik> how would one obtain the linux-restricted-modules?
<tga> !restricted-modules
<ubotu> tga: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<cafuego_> Leonik: apt-cache search linux-restricted; pick the appropriate one for your kernel,.
<JustinHH> tga,  in /user/local/bin is the executable and i can not accecc it
<JustinHH> tga,  in /user/local/bin is the executable and i can not access it
<JustinHH> i only must get the rights to run that file
<bob2> JustinHH: what program is it?
<JustinHH> isnt that the command line with -rww or smth like that?
<bob2> Leonik: with your package management tool of choice
<bob2> JustinHH: also, yo ustill haven't shown us the error
<dooglus> Leonik: linux-386 depends on linux-restricted-modules-386, so you should have it already
<Leonik> and whats the command to find kernel version?
<Leonik> yea synaptic says i do
<JustinHH> bob2, there is no error, i just can not access the file
<Leonik> good good good
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: there has to be an error, or it would have worked
<dooglus> Leonik: "uname -r"
<christian-> Didn't work
<cafuego_> Give it a pay rise.
<christian-> I disabled something called "Onboard AC 97 Audio Controller"
<JustinHH> type executable
<JustinHH> i don't know
<bob2> JustinHH: dude
<cafuego_> JustinHH: What did you compile?
<bob2> JustinHH: what was the full name of the file you installed?
<JustinHH> opendchub
<dooglus> http://opendchub.sourceforge.net/ ?
<JustinHH> yeap
<zer0`> how can i measure how long a program takes to run?
<bob2> zer0`: time programname args --blah
<cafuego_> sudo apt-get install opendchub
<dooglus> zer0`: "time"
<cafuego_> Honestly...
<zer0`> cool :) thanks
<JustinHH> in the root terminal?
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: no, in a normal terminal
<dooglus> JustinHH: or just use synaptic
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: don't use root terminals
<cafuego_> You sound like you shouldn't be running ANYHTING as root.
<JustinHH> i must type a password
<JustinHH> is that the root password?
<cafuego_> JustinHH: sudo asks for your user password.
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: type your normal account pwd
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: er, password
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: I typed '/home/cafuego/' but it's not accepting it
<christian-> i
<Carpe_Libertatem> What's a good VNC client for Ubuntu?
<cevizoglu> cafuego: no, but you foiled the keyloggers
<cafuego_> Carpe_Libertatem: apt-cache search vnc; pick one.
<JustinHH> i have typed many times ths : what does actualy apt-get
<JustinHH> ?
<Thunderguy> That's your package management system.. apt
<cevizoglu> !tell JustinHH about apt-get
<christian-> I'm still stuck in horrible audio-trouble-land. I've got an onboard soundcard and a SB Live, Ubuntu uses the onboard one per default and that makes me a sad panda. I've tried to disable "Onboard AC97 Audio Controller", but that was fruitless. It's still using it. Any suggestions ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Do you know where xtightvncviewer should be in the gnome panel?
<kurtbec> greetings all.  I'm thinking about giving ubuntu a whirl and I'm just wondering what your opinions are about going with hoary or jumping right in with the breezy preview?
<cevizoglu> Carpe_Libertatem: not sure, but you can launch it from terminal
<cafuego_> christian-: Add the driver for the on-board one to the hotplug backlist, so it won't get loaded. Alternatively, tell ubuntu to use the SBLive. Open the sound control, Fil -> Change Device
<bob2> christian-: you're sure it's disabled in the bios?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I tried xtightvncviewer
<Carpe_Libertatem> Didn't run
<bob2> kurtbec: hoary
<Thunderguy> kurtbec: Breezy should be a bit more up to date.
<B_166-ER-X> What did just happen !!?....  :    I came back to my pc, it was on idle, i woke him up ; there were no internet connection at all...i rebooted , no more internet then again... i booted in recovery, no more internet here too, and i wasnt knowing HOW to solve this.. i was about to reinstall.. i rebooted, and although a bit longer than usual at the 'configuring network' line, it booted normally...
<JustinHH> cevizoglu, from where ca i start now the program? or should i type anything else in the terminal?
<Thunderguy> kurtbec: In the long-term getting Breezy is a lot less updates you would have to do.
<cafuego_> christian-: Sorry, Preferences -> Sound -> Pick a default sound card
<kurtbec> thunderguy: is breezy good and stable at this point
<christian-> bob2, that was the only option that had audio _and_ onboard in it :/
<cafuego_> kurtbec: No.
<bob2> christian-: you're sure you saved changes?
<norhted> bob2, sorry no such file :(
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: just type the name of the program in the terminal
<christian-> cafuego, I'll just try that! brb
<kurtbec> cafuego: well close at least?
<Thunderguy> kurtbec: Auctually I don't know, I'm still on Hoary, I may just as well order breezy though when it comes out.
<christian-> bob2, I did it twice to make sure and did it again when it didn't work the first time. I'm sure
<cafuego_> kurtbec: 'Close' is a subjective term.
<kurtbec> cafuego: this is true :-)
<cafuego_> there were 3 X updates in the past 2 days.
<cafuego_> So i expect X is still broken somewhere.
<B_166-ER-X> i for myself, have problem with hoary, and breezy totally crashed.
<B_166-ER-X> i'll wait the stable version :)
<cafuego_> evolution has the odd crash, beagle is currently non-functional...
<cafuego_> OOo2 works OK now, though.
<mazzabr> is there any repository where I can find java to firefox?
<kurtbec> I ask because I'm probably going with kubuntu since I typically lean more towards kde than gnome although i don't have a good reason why.
<christian-> cafuego, Where in the Sound Pref's do I pick a card?
<cafuego_> I did note the iMac was unable to move Gnome 2.10 prefs to GNome 2.12 and hung upon first login.
<bob832> wow, my battery is 111% charged - what a perk for switching from fedora to ubuntu  -  lol
<heretico> jejeje
<apokryphos> kurtbec: because it's better, perhaps 8)
<cafuego_> christian-: The main sound prefs window (for me) has a pull-down.
<_jason> bob832:  lol
<heretico> hello
<JustinHH> cevizoglu, opendchub was a server. i wanted a client
<JustinHH> :((
<cevizoglu> bob832: why, did someone give you a new battery for upgrading?  :P
<mazzabr> hello foks.
<kurtbec> apokrypohs:One could says that.  I really don't use alot of the features of kde I just mainly like the eye kandy :-)
<heretico> does anyone here use powerbook ?
<_jason> i just checked my batt and its only at 100% D:
<christian-> cafuego, mine has three tabs
<cafuego_> kurtbec: Still paying for what you did in a previous life, i guess. Isn't karma a bitch ;-)
<bob2> heretico: best to jsut ask your question
<mazzabr> I'd like to install java to firefox, but I can't find a repository. Where can I find one?
<heretico> i cant get sound to work
<heretico> have been going thru all
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: I don't know what opendchub is, but you can easily search for the client with synaptic or ther terminal command "apt-cache search opendchub" etc. etc.
<heretico> i see in google lots of other has this problem
<cafuego_> christian-: Yes, on the gerneral tab mine lists all available cards
<heretico> but no clear ways to resolve
<cevizoglu> s/ther/the
<bob832> cevizoglu: yeah, it came with that ubuntu cd i downloaded  :)
<mazzabr> heretico, try # alsamixer
<heretico> i do that
<christian-> cafuego, cool! I wish mine did that :(
<heretico> and i have all volumes up mazzabr
<cafuego_> cevizoglu: opendchub is a dc++ server project, forked by an aussie who wanted linked hubs.
<cafuego_> christian-: 14 days, then it will (breezy)
<norhted> bob2, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/378374
<mazzabr> heretico, what dmesg tells you about your soundcard?
<christian-> ah poo. I knew I should have gone for breezy right away
<JustinHH> cevizoglu, it is a share client
<cafuego_> <heh> Other stuff would have been broken.
<christian-> Oh well, I did order some free Cd's!!
<JustinHH> cevizoglu, p2p. found allready. thanks anyway
<JustinHH> :D
<Chambers`> hi guys, is there a faq on how to update hoary up to the latest build of breezy?
<christian-> But breezy will solve this then ?
<bob2> norhted: dpkg -l gnome-devel | tail -n1
<bob2> Chambers`: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Chambers`> hey, after asking the question i saw the topic :P  thanks though :)
<christian-> And where do I find new themes? This brown one is a bit of a bore... and the other defaults are even worse :)
<_jason> mazzabr:  one sec, I'll find you that repo
<kurtbec> anyone here made the switch from Gentoo to ubuntu and if so pros/cons?
<wickedpuppy> christian-, have you tried searching for "gnome themes" in google ?
<norhted> bob2, No packages found matching gnome-devel.
<PhilH> art.gnome.org
<_jason> mazzabr:  you just want the jre?
<calc> how do you do vertical page alignment in oo.o ?
<christian-> wickedpuppy, I'm still on my first hour of linux :/
<bimberi> ubotu tell christian- about themes
<bob2> norhted: didn't I suggest installing that half an hour ago?
<mazzabr> _jason, just that.
<wickedpuppy> christian-, also google ?
<christian-> Gnome is the window manager ?
<PhilH> metacity is the WM
<mazzabr> _jason, I've tried a couple of them, but none worked.
* christian- thanks the fancy bot 
<PhilH> GNOME is the Desktop Environment
<_jason> mazzabr:  have you tried: deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<wickedpuppy> christian-, pls don't confuse yourself ... if you use ubuntu .. you use gnome , if you use kubuntu , you use kde
<mazzabr> _jason, not yet] 
<heretico> mazzabr i cant see reference to sound card
<christian-> and kde is another kind of window manager ?
<Thunderguy> How many people are gonna be ordering breezy?
<mazzabr> _jason, which package
<_jason> Thunderguy:  already ordered
<calc> Thunderguy: 1bil people
<kurtbec> Thunderguy: me
<_jason> mazzabr:  I have j2re 1.4 i think
<Thunderguy> wow.
<_jason> mazzabr:  i can check if that doesn't narrow it down
<Thunderguy> Question: How does ubuntu finance all this?
<wickedpuppy> christian-, get live cd for both ubuntu and kubuntu ... then see for yourself
<cevizoglu> Thunderguy: already downloaded it twice and apt-get dist-upgraded to it twice
<wickedpuppy> Thunderguy, most are volunteers ... and the founder is rich
<bob832> speaking of themes in ubuntu, is there a way to change the splash screen that comes up after logging in?  not too fond of the brown
<Thunderguy> Really rich?
<cevizoglu> wickedpuppy: he's more of a benefactor, watch the go-open videos and see
<wickedpuppy> bob832, try art.gnome.org
<wickedpuppy> so he is not the founder ?
<cevizoglu> Thunderguy: depends on your definition.. he sold thawte for $575 mil.
<Thunderguy> Well I'd like to upgrade everyone I handed ubuntu cd's out too... think it would be too much costs on ubuntu if I re-ordered when breezy came out? I ordered 20 cd's last, I'm down to five now.
<heretico> mazzabr i have 2.6.10-5-powerpc kernel
<wickedpuppy> Thunderguy, pls don't stress yourself ... let them decide if they want to upgrade ...
<boxman> a bit of a problem.. i just installed latest preview of ubuntu, which seemed to go smoothly.. but the thing is that it never asked me for a root password during the installation
<wickedpuppy> boxman, cause root is disabled by default
<boxman> all it asked for was to make a user
<bob832> wickedpuppy:  quickly checked out that site and see that they are for gnome, are there any ubuntu ones out there?
<wickedpuppy> you use sudo for everything
<jcape> christian-: GNOME is the button bars at the edges of the screen, the preferred/default applications, the underlying code that ties it all together, a large chunk of the whole shebang.
<wickedpuppy> bob832, ubuntu ... gnome ... kubuntu ... kde
<boxman> wickedpuppy, how do you enable it and make a root user?
<kurtbec> boxman: root account is disabled by default
<JustinHH> i have just 34 mb free on my ubuntu partition
<cevizoglu> wickedpuppy: it's all a matter of perspective, I guess
<jcape> christian-: KDE is a different set of button bars, default applications, and underlying code.
<wickedpuppy> boxman, sudo command
<bimberi> boxman: some more info here - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<JustinHH> i have just 34 mb free on my ubuntu partition. what schould i do to clean the not nececery packages
<boxman> bimberi, thanks
<JustinHH> i have just 34 mb free on my ubuntu partition. what schould i do to clean the not necesary packages
<bimberi> boxman: yw :)
<moshe> hey
<Tortel> yay
<Tortel> i got java working
<Tortel> (finally)
<wickedpuppy> JustinHH, whats ya harddisk size ?
<dooglus> is it possible to download week-old versions of breezy packages somewhere?
<Tortel> and possibly DVD playing
<christian-> jcape, thank you. I'm pretty sure i "sorta get it" now :)
<jcape> OK
<moshe> quick question:  how do I use grep to search all files in a directory and all of its subdirectories for a string?
<moshe> grep -r * ?
<dooglus> "grep -r" moshe
<_chavo> moshe, grep -r
<cafuego_> morgrep string dir
<wickedpuppy> moshe, man grep
* jcape is a GNOME-hanger-on, and thus overly concerned with reducing all unnecessary complexity. :-)
<cevizoglu> moshe: for a string in the files, or the filename itself?
<moshe> string in the files
<bretzel> hello :-) I forgot I am online here :-) == upgrade-ti-breezy seems done well -- cool!
<cafuego_> moshe: via rgrep.
<wickedpuppy> filename itself would be find ...
<cevizoglu> moshe: grep -r "string" *
<moshe> cevizoglu, thanks
<moshe> that did it.
<dooglus> Rgrep is the same as grep -r
<moshe> good to know
<bob832> wickedpuppy:  ok thanks
<moshe> thanks, folks
<jcape> dooglus: Yeah, but it's a debian/ubuntu thing
<moshe> how's breezy coming?
<moshe> looking forward to the upgrade
<wickedpuppy> its already here moshe  :P
<wickedpuppy> i am using it right now
<moshe> oh, I just remembered a question that's been nagging me
<cevizoglu> moshe: no complaints running breezy on my powerbook right now
<moshe> In other distros I've used, switching runlevels will stop X from respawning.  Why doesn't this work in ubuntu?
<JustinHH> wickedpuppy, i don't know. maybe 2 or 2,5 gb the partition and 40 de hdd but on the other partition i have got windows instaled
<dooglus> moshe: because for some stupid reason gdm is in levels 2 AND 3
<cevizoglu> moshe: which runlevel?  do you mean like sudo init 1?
<moshe> I don't want to be in runlevel 1
<wickedpuppy> you give 2.5 gig to linux and the rest to windows ?
<dooglus> moshe: I would suggest taking it out of 2 and making 3 the default (if it isn't already)
<JustinHH> yes
<wickedpuppy> moshe, you are in run level 2 ...
<moshe> wickedpuppy, I know
* Tortel goes to sleeeep
<JustinHH> well actuay at first i just wanted to test linux
<Tortel> good nite everyone!
<moshe> so, if I went to runlevel four or five that would kill X?
<JustinHH> +(swap extra)
<JustinHH> "D
<JustinHH> wickedpuppy, ......
<wickedpuppy> ? 4 and 5 sure have x
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: do you have an empty second drive bay?
<norhted> bob2,  how can i install gnome-devel? i tried apt-get, but couldnt find the package : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/378382
<dooglus> moshe: try this: echo /etc/rc?.d/???gdm
<wickedpuppy> JustinHH, really .... 3 gig is really small
<JustinHH> cevizoglu,  i have just one hdd. what is a drive bay?
<moshe> actually, I'm running kdm
<moshe> could this be the reason?
<dooglus> moshe: it'll show you which levels 's'tart gdm, and which 'k'ill it
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: it's a slot for another hard drive
<wickedpuppy> kdm ? you are using kde ?
<moshe> I installed the system using the kubuntu cd, and then became enamored by xfce
<moshe> :)
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: including an extra cable to plug into it
<JustinHH> i have an other slot but i do not have an other hdd
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> try fluxbox ... even smaller + lighter + faster
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: hmm. I know of some 40gb drives which cost like $20...
<dooglus> moshe: it seems that (k)ubuntu just isn't meant to be used from the console.  why else put gdm in both levels 2 and 3
<JustinHH> well i do not live in the usa....
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: so?
<JustinHH> and here a 40 gb hdd costs like 50-60 euros
<JustinHH> and here a 40 gb hdd costs like 50-60 euro
<bimberi> norhted: gnome-devel is in the "universe" repository, which you'll need to enable
<wickedpuppy> no way!
<JustinHH> or smth like that
<cevizoglu> JustinHH: seriously, you need to shop around
<bimberi> ubotu tell norhted about repositories
<wickedpuppy> that means you are ripped off
<JustinHH> i know
<JustinHH> i am in the first year at the informatic university
<JustinHH> moday is my first day
<dooglus> is there a torrent for colony 5 where I can select which packages to download?  I don't want the whole thing
<wickedpuppy> university already!!! you should know better!
<JustinHH> well
<cevizoglu> or some of the smaller drives people sometimes practically give away or throw away
<JustinHH> here people don't realy use linux
<wickedpuppy> neither here JustinHH ... i am in Singapore ...
<bob2> norhted: dude
<wickedpuppy> join local linux group or something ... :P
<JustinHH> only when theyer hdd doesnt work any more and they must use a livecd to get on the net
<JustinHH> :D
<wickedpuppy> ok offtopic ... sorry
<bob2> norhted: when someone suggests you install a package to fix a problem, and you try and it fails, you need to say that, instead of continuning on with what yo uwere doing before
<joetheodd> Hey, has anyone had any trouble with xMMs completely dying (not responding at all, button even gets stuck down) when you try to play an MP3?
<wickedpuppy> nope ...
<bob2> norhted: /msg ubotu repository, enable universe
<wickedpuppy> if so just kill it and restart it
<bob2> joetheodd: did you configure it to use esound for output?
<GnuKemist> joetheodd, it's happened to me when I chose the wrong output plugin
<joetheodd> bob2: Nope.
<joetheodd> GnuKemist: Alright, I'll check it out.
<GnuKemist> joetheodd, good luck
<JustinHH> wickedpuppy,  what's your time there in singapore?
<norhted> bob2, ok
<JustinHH> here is like 5.20am
<joetheodd> bob2 and GnuKemist: Thanks a ton, fixed. =)
<GnuKemist> joetheodd, woot!!! ;)
<joetheodd> I didn't even have to do dist-upgrade! lol
<wickedpuppy> JustinHH, try /ctcp time wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> or is it /ctcp wickedpuppy time ?
<joetheodd> Well, I can't exactly say that, because I'm already up to date =p
<wickedpuppy> either one
<wickedpuppy> lol
<JustinHH> :D
<JustinHH> sure
<joetheodd> >wickedpuppy< CTCP TIME
<joetheodd> -wickedpuppy- TIME Fri Sep 30 10:21:38
<joetheodd> Happy friday over there.
<joetheodd> =)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<JustinHH> here to
<Carpe_Libertatem> When I try to run xtightvncviwer, I get this: xtightvncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wickedpuppy> thanks :P
<JustinHH> :))
<dcstimm> things linux needs, wmv, and mp3 support native in the distro, if we need to ship with it then fine. mplayerplug-in plugins for mozilla for full screen video.. then its fine
<JustinHH> i must get some sleep
<JustinHH> nite 2 all
<wickedpuppy> nite dude
<JustinHH> nite wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> read some linux books JustinHH
<Carpe_Libertatem> People need to stop using MP3s, really.
<heretico> ogg please
<wickedpuppy> surely your uni got library :P
<JustinHH> if i can get some
<JustinHH> :D
<Carpe_Libertatem> MP3 is obsolete imho.
<JustinHH> well
<breakthestate> if i use wget to get a file don't tell it where to put the file, where did it go?
<JustinHH> school" begins just monday
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ahem, When I try to run xtightvncviwer, I get this: xtightvncviewer: error while loading shared libraries: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JustinHH> they need 2 months until they work
<JustinHH> :D
<wickedpuppy> JustinHH, to motivate ya ... chicks dig geeks
<JustinHH> and 2 buy one....
<wickedpuppy> read more and get chicks
<Mik0r> I get this "C compiler cannot create executables" error, and I read that you need the new binutils to fix it, but I have the latest binutils and I still get it
<JustinHH> :)))
<JustinHH> looool
<bimberi> breakthestate: in the directory where you ran the command
<JustinHH> do you have an instant messageing program wickedpuppy ?
<wickedpuppy> JustinHH, read the pm ... :P
* Carpe_Libertatem cries
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: what does "which xtightvncviwer" print out?
<bob2> Mik0r: install build-essential
<wickedpuppy> Mik0r, can tell us more ?
<Mik0r> on moment, I am doing the linux-headers
<joetheodd> Mik0r: sudo apt-get -y install build-essential
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2, /usr/bin/xtightvncviewer
<heretico> unable to get my sound working on ubuntu g4 install
<heretico> dmesg doesnt seem to recognise any soundcard
<heretico> any ideas ?
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: install libxp6
<GnuKemist> heretico, does lspci show the card?
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2, danke schoen
<breakthestate> bimberi, i'm looking in that directory, will the name be the same as the url?
<Mik0r> what is libncurses?
<wickedpuppy> its library for ncurses
<bimberi> breakthestate: depends, what was the url?
<Mik0r> hmm
<heretico> doesnt seem to GnuKemist
<Mik0r> it wont let me apt-get ncurses
<Mik0r> =/
<breakthestate> bimberi: http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/slackware/slackware-10.2-iso/slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso
<bob2> Mik0r: you can't just invent package names
<bob2> Mik0r: what are yo utrying to compile
<heretico> no, nothing
<bob2> ?
<Mik0r> kismet
<bimberi> breakthestate: in that case there should be a file called slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso
<GnuKemist> heretico, that sucks
<heretico> jeje
<bob2> Mik0r: kismet is in ubunt already
<heretico> yes
<Mik0r> hmm
<breakthestate> yeah, i can't find... i accidentally was in /media when i downloaded and it finished and it's not showing up
<Mik0r> not in my version...
<bob2> Mik0r: yes, it is
<Mik0r> where is it at then..
<bob2> Mik0r: perhaps you forgot to enable universe? /msg ubotu repository
<bimberi> breakthestate: sudo updatedb; locate slackware
<mahangu> apt-get cant find smeg
<mahangu> do i have to enable backports?
<wickedpuppy> mahangu, have you enabled multiverse and universe ?
<Mik0r> <ubotu> I don't know, Mik0r
<wickedpuppy> repositories ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> !tell me about codecs
<bob2> !+repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<bob2> Mik0r: ^^
<dooglus> breakthestate: look at the wget output in your terminal.  the bit after '=>' is where it is writing to
<dooglus> I see:            => `slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso'
<dooglus> meaning it's writing to a file called slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso in the current directory
<heretico> GnuKemist anything i can do about it ?
<GnuKemist> not sure...  what card do u have?
<dooglus> breakthestate: if you don't have permission to write to the current directory, you'll see Cannot write to `slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso' (Permission denied).
<breakthestate> dooglus:  i was in a root shell
<heretico> GnuKemist its an apple G4
<GnuKemist> heretico, the sound card I meant
<cruxdestruct> hey everybody; i've got a quick question
<dooglus> breakthestate: fair enough.  that doesn't change anything I told you
<breakthestate> bimberi and dooglus: i'm running "sudo updatedb; locate slackware"
<heretico> GnuKemist AWACS
<Remmelas> so, lost my frame buffer splash screen and get pure text boot screens now, anyone know how to restore?
<bimberi> breakthestate: thought so, updatedb takes a while :)
<bimberi> breakthestate: ... for some anyway
<_n00blar_> hi all, what's the program I can use to modify grub's menu.lst file? I saw it once, but can't find it anymore, lol
<breakthestate> dooglus: good thing is i didn't see the permission denied message
<dooglus> breakthestate: you see it immediately - not at the end :)
<dooglus> ie. it doesn't download 700Mb of CD image and then fail...
<breakthestate> bimberi: my output was /usr/share/gnome-system-tools/pixmaps/slackware.p
<dooglus> ng
<Mik0r> hmm
<Mik0r> kismet is not in repositories...
<dooglus> it's in universe, Mik0r
<bimberi> breakthestate: seems the download didn't work then :|
<Mik0r> oh
<mahangu> apt-get cant find smeg
<mahangu> do i have to enable backports?
<breakthestate> bimberi, dooglus: oh well, i guess i should specifiy a directory
<hou5ton> trying to get w32codecs ... i downloaded them from the mplayer site and it said to put them in /usr/local/lib/codecs  ... they are currently in a ...tar.bz2    do I just move them to /usr/local/lib/codecs and extract?
<No1Viking> What's up with the hoary backports, are they gone forever?
<dooglus> breakthestate: what was the exact wget command you typed?
<nomasteryoda|w> No1Viking, yes...
<nomasteryoda|w> looks like it
<nomasteryoda|w> since they need backports in breezy... i believe
<breakthestate> bimberi: root@ubuntu:/media# wget http://mirrors.easynews.com/linux/slackware/slackware-1 0.2-iso
<bimberi> No1Viking: as i understand it, the only backports now are in the official ubuntu repotories
<Xorlev> Having problems with VMware Virtual Workstation. Error message: kde-config: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3). Any ideas?
<dooglus> breakthestate: aah.  you should have used ".iso" at the end.
* breakthestate to say that to dooglus
<nomasteryoda|w> Xorlev, did yo install "build-essential"?
<wickedpuppy> Xorlev, i assume its genuine vmware ?
<wickedpuppy> in that case they do have customer support ... don't they ?
<dooglus> breakthestate: did you see a "404 NOT FOUND" error?
<breakthestate> dooglus: as a parameter
<nomasteryoda|w> wickedpuppy, and the QT build libs
<wickedpuppy> i thought thats why people pay for products ...
<dooglus> breakthestate: in the URL
<Xorlev> wickedpuppy: Yes
<No1Viking> bimberi: Where are the official list?
<nomasteryoda|w> wickedpuppy, but you have to pay after a certain time
<Xorlev> nomasteryoda|w: Obviously.
<bimberi> ubotu tell No1Viking about backports
<breakthestate> dooglus: i got "301 Moved Permanently"
<breakthestate> and then it moved to somewhere else and just downloaded an index.html file
<No1Viking> bimberi: Thanks!
<dooglus> breakthestate: could you paste the whole thing to pastebin?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<Xorlev> My support already ran out :\
<breakthestate> dooglus yeah
<breakthestate> dooglus: joing the pastebin chatroom?
<bimberi> No1Viking: yw :)
<nomasteryoda|w> no really Xorlev did you install the development packages?
<dooglus> breakthestate: I meant the pastebin website.
<nomasteryoda|w> i had that same issue with version 5 on this laptop
<breakthestate> gotcha
<dooglus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nomasteryoda|w> you also have to set the GCC ....
* linner is away: Trying to figure out how to make a GPG key....
<heretico> GnuKemist that doesnt help ?
<dooglus> breakthestate: go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl , paste into the form, click 'send', tell me the URL.  you can leave all the fields blank
<GnuKemist> heretico, hold on...  phone
<breakthestate> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2650
<dooglus> ta
<No1Viking> !tell me about repos
<Master-Tricky> Hey could someone please help me? I'm a total newbie and I tried out the Ubuntu Live CD to see how it is and stuff, but I get an "X Server could not be loaded" error and it says "fatal server error: no screens found" How can I fix this and if I install it on my hard drive, will this error still occur? (Sorry for long message and interrupting :-P)
<wickedpuppy> breakthestate, can you do ls ?
<dooglus> breakthestate: that's weird
<wickedpuppy> you do not see the iso ?
<wickedpuppy> thats really strange
<dooglus> breakthestate: see the "utime(slackware-10.2-install-d1.iso): No such file or directory" line?  the file had gone before wget exited.
<maximaus> What are my chances of upgrading to the latest Breezy pre-release from Hoary without total catastrophe? :P
<breakthestate> dooglus: yeah, but it says it saved somehwere right??
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, very big
<wickedpuppy> i am using it
<dooglus> breakthestate: it is possible you (or someone else) removed the file as it was downloading?
<breakthestate> wickepuppy:  i did ls in that directory and it didn't show up
<Carpe_Libertatem> Is there anything like expose for Ubuntu?
<breakthestate> dooglus: i don't think so, i was here the whole time
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, unlikely ... won't the file be locked by wget ?
<maximaus> wickedpuppy, you just changed the sources and did a dist-upgrade?
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, i did it a month or so ago
<wickedpuppy> yup ... my X did crashed... besides that nothing exciting happened
<maximaus> Wheeee X crash! what fixed it?
<wickedpuppy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wickedpuppy> it says how to fix it
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> read the comment on the top
<maximaus> Cool!
<wickedpuppy> not cool ... i thought something worse would happen
<maximaus> Remind this cretin of what console text editor will be available for me to fix that.
<wickedpuppy> try upgrading from windows xp to vista
<maximaus> LOL
<breakthestate> wicked or dooglus: how do i tell wget to put the file in a specific directory
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, ... there is always vi
<wickedpuppy> breakthestate, go to that directory and type the command ?
<norhted> bimberi, bob2, thanx i installed required elements and everything is working fine now ;)
<maximaus> Eek. I'll probably apt-get nano, as I'm not too bright.
<bimberi> norhted: onya :)
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, vi is default on all linux/unix ... strongly suggest you know how to open/save/exit
<_n00blar_> I used to have Windows XP as part of grub (in menu.lst), but now it's gone...how do I add it back?
<dooglus> breakthestate: I just tried an experiment.  I used wget to download a file, and deleted the file while it was downloading
<wickedpuppy> _n00blar_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maximaus> wickedpuppy, I can probably figure it out. :P
<dooglus> breakthestate: the result looks exactly like what you saw.  wget doesn't notice the file has gone until the end, when you get a 'utime' error.  see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2651 for a log.
<_n00blar_> wickedpuppy, I know, but I can't figure out the syntax for Windows
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: It's not a good sign for a smooth install.  Perhaps check your video card here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<dooglus> breakthestate: perhaps there's something in ubuntu which clears out /media periodically - I don't know
<wickedpuppy> eh ah ... that you got to ask someone who is dual-booting here
<wickedpuppy> i am all linux
<maximaus> One last query: you supposedly need to remove backports before upgrading--how do you locate those? :dunno:
<breakthestate> wickedpuppy: just type "?"
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, remove backports ?
<_n00blar_> wickedpuppy, yeah, I have to dual boot for vpn access and WoW, hehe
<maximaus> I heard backports could bork an upgrade.
<wickedpuppy> i did no such thing ... i just dist-upgrade
<wickedpuppy> i am confused .. ?
<Master-Tricky> bimberi: It's not in the list so I assume that means I have to somehow manually set it up?  My card is an ATI Radeon x800xl
<dooglus> _n00blar_: did you try package 'vpnc' for VPN access?  it works well for me.  And apparently WoW works well under cedega (or whatever it's called)
<bimberi> maximaus: disable them by commenting them out in sources.list or by unchecking them in Synaptic (Settings -> Repositories)
<bimberi> maximaus: don't forget to update (reload) after doing so
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does anyone of anything like OS X's expose for Ubuntu?
<breakthestate> dooglus: thing is, i was actually in /home/username/packages
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: i don't know for sure, there are nonfree ati drivers available which might work for you
<bimberi> ubotu tell Master-Tricky about ati
<maximaus> bimberi, I'll certainly do that. I just heard, probably heresay, that installed backports could be a problem. No biggie, I'm a dual booter and can just do a reg install if it all goes to hell. LOL
<breakthestate> dooglus:  I think I'll just do it over to a different directory and see what happens
<maximaus> Carpe_Libertatem, 3D-desktop I think it's called
<bimberi> maximaus: hehe k
<wickedpuppy> maximaus, wait a few days and get a reg install from released ubuntu ?
<cruxdestruct> Nutzungsvereinbarung
<maximaus> wickedpuppy, the live CD made me horny, I need it now.
<dooglus> Carpe_Libertatem: I didn't know what expose was.  There's a movie here http://images.apple.com/movies/us/apple/tiger_sitedemos/apple-tiger-expose.mov if anyone else doesn't.
<bimberi> maximaus: too much information :P
<GhostFreeman> Can I build apt packages from the source code
<wickedpuppy> lol
<_n00blar_> dooglus, Wow locks up too much using wine or cedega...and vpnc only supports pptp
<maximaus> Carpe_Libertatem: http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/
<wickedpuppy> GhostFreeman, yup ... you can!
<maximaus> available via apt. Pretty neat.
<GhostFreeman> let me guess... apt-get source <package>
<Carpe_Libertatem> maximaus, thanks, I'll check it out
<dooglus> _n00blar_: I read recently that WoW runs well if you - um I can't remember what you had to do now...
<dooglus> _n00blar_: and what's pptp?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hmm, this seems similar but a bit more graphically intense.
<maximaus> Carpe_Libertatem, don't even look at it if you don't have hardware acceleration on your graphics card. :P
<Carpe_Libertatem> I do, but that's not exactly what expose is anyway
<Master-Tricky> bimberi: A lot of the isntructions say to reboot my computer, if I'm using the Live CD, will this still work?
<GhostFreeman> Expose just resizes the windows to fit on screen, right?
<heretico> and for Spotlight - like there is beagle
<maximaus> dunno, but 3d-desktop shows them all as a crazy rotating carousel.
<Carpe_Libertatem> GhostFreeman, you press a button, and all the windows display on the screen like a bunch of thumbnails almost
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: no, it's about an installation i'm afraid :(
<GhostFreeman> I knew that much
<GhostFreeman> I use Expose a lot on OS X86 and I also run skippy on all my systems
<Carpe_Libertatem> ahh
<Carpe_Libertatem> My processor can't run OS X86 :-P
<maximaus> Skippy tends to gum up my cpu fan.
<esac> is there anything for linux like windows zero wireless configuration, ESPECIALLY when switching between wireless networks
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: not sure if that made sense but i think you know what i meant :)
<Master-Tricky> bimberi: So should I just go ahead and install it?...And what are the chances that something will go wrong when using the installer to partition my WinXP NTFS hard drive? I'm really not in the mood to backup all of my stuff....
<maximaus> esac, look into kismet and airsnort (haven't used them, but they might be useful)
<Master-Tricky> bimberi: Obviously, I'm planning on using a dual-boot
<Carpe_Libertatem> Hmm, there's Kompose for KDE, but I use Gnome.
<oblib> How do I create a boot disk to boot straight into Ubuntu from a floppy?
<_n00blar_> dooglus, Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol...my office uses L2TP instead
<GhostFreeman> how do I delete a directory
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: you can go ahead, gee i would be backing up though, i can say that i haven't seen anyone coming here saying "the resize killed my windows partition" (others may differ)
<oblib> GhostFreeman: rm -R
<GhostFreeman> there we go, thanks
<Mik0r> how do I logout of a gnome session to login to a diffrent wm
<GhostFreeman> too many text commands to memorize
<maxi-away> Master-Tricky, just make sure to defrag any NTFS you resize.
<oblib> yeah
<Carpe_Libertatem> ooooooo, Breezy now lets me eject a cd just by pressing the button on my drive
<maxi-away> Mik0r, System/log out
<Thunderguy> oblib: I'd have to look that one up, but I believe by choosing "rescue" as a boot option from the Ubuntu disk you can recover it.
<maxi-away> Carpe_Libertatem, I can do that with Hoary. :P
<oblib> Thunderguy: Boot from the Install disc?
<bimberi> Mik0r: System -> Logout, then choose a different item from the Session menu when you log back in
<Carpe_Libertatem> maxi-away, it didn't do it by default for me
<Thunderguy> I believe so.
<Master-Tricky> bimberi: Okay, I think I'm gonna go for it and resize it....Thank you for your help, I should be back :P
<bimberi> Master-Tricky: good luck :)
<oblib> is there an easy way to get a type someones nick without typing it all out?
<_jason> oblib:  start typing it, then hit tab
<oblib> _jason, thanks
<esac> so the splash screen when logging in got better. but it is still fugly brown. how can i change it ?
* bimberi is noting the number of questions about "brown" recently :)
<maxi-away> esac, I suggest changing your decor to match. {gets coat}
<gnuyen> Hi guys, has anyone found packages for mythtv in breezy?
<gnuyen> I just need the frontend
<gnuyen> but it's not in breezy
<esac> maxi-away: smear chocolate or crap on my screen ? ok :)
<drapelyk> I'm a dummy, but isn't there a command I can run to download a file to a specific directory?
<thoreauputic> drapelyk: wget from that target dir
<drapelyk> sweet, thanks
<drapelyk> wget "url" right?
<thoreauputic> yes
<WhiteRabbit> kget it yes
<thoreauputic> or wget -c
<WhiteRabbit> or curl it even
<drapelyk> ok, thanks
<oblib> Anyone know how to make a boot floppy from within Ubuntu that will boot me to Ubuntu?
<oblib> Thunderguy, I'll try your idea later
<thoreauputic> oblib: mkboot (but not sure if the newer kernels will fir on a floppy)
<ali4728> help needed Just installed courierImap /etc/init.d/courier start Error :
<ali4728> bash: /etc/init.d/courier: No such file or directory  ! What can I do?
<thoreauputic> s/fir/fit
<maxi-away> drapelyk, wget -c simply resumes a previous download in that directory., fwiw.
<oblib> lilo required for that, and I don't have lilo
<sgteich> evening
<thoreauputic> oblib: are you sure? I don't see that in the man page
<inc|freaky> hi all. my soundcard isnt working i tried running alsaconf but there is no alsaconf anywhere. apt-file search alsaconf returns nothing and apt-get install alsaconf returns nothing. alsa-utils package is installed.
<thoreauputic> inc|freaky: there's no alsaconf in ubuntu
<oblib> I tried it already thoreauputic
<inc|freaky> thoreauputic: so where do i configure sound?
<oblib> thoreauputic, I just installed lilo though, we'll see if it works
<thoreauputic> inc|freaky: I'm not a sound expert I fear - I assume you ran alsamixer and checked for muted chanels?
<inc|freaky> yes i did
<thoreauputic> OK
<oblib> thoreauputic, now I get "Fatal: No images have been defined." Any idea on that?
<h0sl3r> When I close my laptop on breezy my wireless internet stops. I cant download anything when my laptop lid is closed. How can I fix this?
<bob2> find out what's really happening
<thoreauputic> inc|freaky: all I know is alsaconf has been deprecated ("it caused more problems than it fixed" was what I recall hearing
<Versed> keep it up?
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: what are you trying to play
<inc|freaky> .mp3 files using amarok
<inc|freaky> nothing works
<thoreauputic> oblib: hmm - no, sorry
<Versed> thoreau all kidding aside what laptop?
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: did you install mp3 support
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: how to do that?
<inc|freaky> jsubl2: but i think i did stuff played good before
<thoreauputic> Versed: ?
<oblib> ubotu mp3 ?
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<Versed> Because when I installed ubuntu on my G4 450 it installed all the ibook/powerbook battery savings stuff on it.
<jsubl2> inc|freaky: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Versed> what kind of laptop??
<Versed> and did it install the wifi drivers?
<thoreauputic> Versed: what are you talking about?
<Xorlev> Having problems with VMware Virtual Workstation. Error message: kde-config: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3). Any ideas?
<bob2> go vmware, it's your birthday
<_n00blar_> anyone dual booting with XP that can show me the menu.lst section for xp? somehow after yesterday's update my menu.lst lost the windows section
<bob2> also, that sould only be a warning, not a fatal error
<Versed> soory thoreau, wrong person.
<wickedpuppy> inc|freaky, i am playing mp3 with amarok ... it can play mp3 that i can assure you
<Xorlev> It seems to cause a fatal error though
<maximaus> _n00blar_, give me a sec and I'll /msg you
<thoreauputic> Versed: OK
<Xorlev> Unable to initialize host: Message
<_n00blar_> maximaus, ty
<ali4728> bob2, my freshly installed courierImap wont start (/etc/init.d/courier start bash: /etc/init.d/courier: No such file or directory) how  can start it?
<bob2> er
<IcemanV9> _n00blar_: yep, it does overwrite menu.lst when it was updated (happened to me before) .. it would be a good idea to backup menu.lst somewhere
<bob2> that seems pretty clear
<bob2> anyway, it started when yo uinstalled it
<bob2> so no need to run anything
<_n00blar_> IcemanV9, yeah, I'm doing it now..
<_n00blar_> there used to be an app (gui interface) that allowed me to modify menu.lst. I can't find or remember its name
<levander> There's any good recipe database software for Linux?
* IcemanV9 listens for the answer to levander's question - my wife would love to have one :)
<Phily> levander: MySQL
<levander> hello?! this room has NEVER been this quiet
<nomasteryoda|w> levander, did you search apt
<Phily> levander: hello hello this is your echo
<P229> levander: mmm, sounds like a good program to have
<levander> Phily: i must be in a bad mood because the mysql answer did manage to irritate me
<dooglus> krecipes - cooking book for KDE
<bimberi> levander: i can only find qbrew :) (in the repos that is)
<Phily> levander: sorry
<levander> dooglus: you're saying that's good program, or just found it in apt?
<eagleye> Has anyone tried mupen64, if so, Can you help me install it.
<dooglus> qbrew - Homebrewer's recipe calculator (uses Qt)
<Phily> levander: how about using the web
<dooglus> levander: I never tried either of them.
<ali4728> bob2, I cant stop it (courier) either,it gives me the same error, ( No such file or directory) how do I know it is running?
<inc|freaky> it works now thx :)
<Phily> ali4728: pidof "nameof application"
<bimberi> ali4728: try /etc/init.d/courier-imap
<levander> Phily: because I figured I wouldn't get a bunch of smartasses in this room who might know of one they've used personally and thought was good?
<maximaus> _n00blar_,  it's called "grubconf"
<bob2> ali4728: you can't just make up names of scripts, the one you're trying to run just does not exist
<bob2> ali4728: ls /etc/init.d/
<_n00blar_> maximaus, the gui app?
<Phily> levander: sorry again but the way I read your question was a recioy for database usage
<bob2> ali4728: it'll be courier-imap, etc
<Remmelas> is there a way to find out which package provides an executable, in other words, how to find the package tha provides the command you want to install
<ali4728> bimberi, thnx I got it bow
<levander> Phily: i'm joking with you, i didn't really care that you made silly answer
<bob2> Remmelas: aptfile or packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> er, apt-file
<bimberi> ali4728: yw :)
<P229> levander: never even knew there was such a thing... but if you find a good one, it'd be cool to know about it
<maximaus> _n00blar_, yarr
<Remmelas> bob2: tyvm
<thoreauputic> I've heard of krecipes - but it doesn't seem to show up in apt-cache search here...
<dooglus> thoreauputic: maybe it's a breezy thang?
<inc|freaky> I really start liking ubuntu :)
<thoreauputic> dunno
<dooglus>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<CarlFK> I just did tee file instead of tail file, so now I have a 0 length file.  ext2 fs - aren't there some recovery tools?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: Oh I see - you found it in breezy?
<dooglus> yar
<thoreauputic> right
<CarlFK> I have used krecipes - I built it from source
<Phily> export DISPLAY=192.168.0.101:0.0
<Phily> oops
<maximaus> _n00blar_, unfortunately I don't see it via apt. Editing by hand isn't particularly hard though.
<Phily> levander: why don't you try www.bigoven.com they have an  RSS feed for recipes "feed" get it
<dooglus> "sudo apt-get install krecipes" ==> "After unpacking 69.9MB of additional disk space will be used".  That's a lot of recipes!!!
<_n00blar_> maximaus, yes, I just did that...will reboot soon
<_n00blar_> ty
<thoreauputic> dooglus: woah!
<levander> Phily: you've used that site, or just found it with google?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: (I'm kindof cheating - that count includes all the KDE dependancies)
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I just thought of that possibility ;)
<bimberi> dooglus: lol
<Phily> my girlfriend uses RSS feed on her cough "window machine"
<dooglus> they won't be staying on my hd unless krecipes is really special :)
<CarlFK> BigOven Starter Edition.....   $9.95 - no Linux ver...
<wickedpuppy> After unpacking 9466kB of additional disk space will be used. <-- this is my kreceipes
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: ah, you have KDE stuff already, clearly
<maximaus> LOL, I just keep my recipes in plain text or in me brain. :P
<dooglus> is "RSS feed" a recipe program?
<P229> lol
<oneifreak> maximaus, or even simpler, cook till burnt
<Phily> maximaus: I usually use my creativity for recipes
<thoreauputic> maximaus: pencil and paper are deprecated, haven't you heard ? <grin>
<Phily> thoreauputic: I really use a computer when cooking execpt when I,m cooking egs on my intel processor
<bimberi> levander: look what you've gone and started! :)
<thoreauputic> hahah
<dooglus> is there any way of undoing a breezy update?
<thoreauputic> Phily: I heard AMD is quicker for cooking
<PeerSoft> hello.. I am going to get UBUNTU linux
<PeerSoft> but..
<sgteich> I thought only AMD was good for cooking.....
<PeerSoft> will my 56k modem PCTEL PLATINUM V.90 work on it?
<Phily> thoreauputic: imagine having an intel + windows oven: All your data has been lost please reformat your oven
<PeerSoft> im going to download it @ my mother in laws house using broadband
<Phily> PeerSoft: PCTEL = winmodem = goodlock
* maximaus groans
<ilpavox> is there an easy way to convert a plane old compressed source into a deb file so i can uninstall the binary easily
<PeerSoft> thats what i thought
<P229> PeerSoft: get a serial modem
<thoreauputic> Phily: pease read the EULA carefully: this meal may not be distributed or served on any non-Windows tables
<PeerSoft> how much are they?
<Phily> PeerSoft: google it I think PCTEL is supported
<PeerSoft> well most newer versions of linux a friend of mine says. should have updated drivers to make a winmodem work on linux or some shit like that
<bimberi> PeerSoft: it *might* work with the smartlink drivers but ymmv
<Phily> thoreauputic: If you do not have more than one license you may not share your recipe with third parties!
<maximaus> PeerSoft, I got a modem for $20usd on Ebay when I used dial up. Worked great.
<P229> PeerSoft: I got mine for $30, but I'm sure you could get one for less. heck, my employer just threw out several 28 Kbps serial modems
<PeerSoft> i dont want 28
<PeerSoft> lol
<PeerSoft> thats for sure
<PeerSoft> dont wanna go any slower than I already am going
<Phily> PeerSoft: If you pay shipping I,ll give you my usrobotic pci modem
<PeerSoft> how much would shipping cost?
<Phily> Phily: Its been sitting in a box for over 5 years
<P229> PeerSoft: well, you can get a good 56 Kbps serial modem for ~$30
<CarlFK> PeerSoft 0 there is a script around somewhere that will do a pretty good job at figuring out what you have and what it will take to make it work
<Phily> PeerSoft: Try a live distro that script is usually included
<maximaus> I've got an ISA USR modem, that I'll post for free if you're in the US and have ISA ports.
* thoreauputic hugs the synergy program
<PeerSoft> yea im going to download both cdimages
<PeerSoft> the live CD
<PeerSoft> and the install
<PeerSoft> maximaus, i dont even know what ISA ports are lol
<P229> are they still sending out free CDs?
<Phily> PeerSoft: give me your shipping adress and I,ll ship a cd thru slow mail
<maximaus> ISA slots I mean.
<dooglus> PeerSoft: you might find that your modem is supported anyway.  http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/pctel-linux/welcome.html
<CarlFK> PeerSoft http://www.linmodems.org
<PeerSoft> never heard of ISA ;x
<CarlFK> bam!
<sgteich> P229:Yes, I ordered some this week
<Phily> maximaus: If your computer is 3 or 4 years old good chance no ISA
<maximaus> yup, that's why I went serial a while back (but now on DSL, thank heavens)
<PeerSoft> phily query me
<WhiteRabbit> Phily, in 3 to 4 years from now we will be saying a good chance of having 1 pci slot among the pci express slots lol
<dabaR> hi
<P229> I got a serial modem even after having DSL because I wanted to be able to do some telnet
<Phily> WhiteRabbit: Well I,ll keep my computer I have lots of PCI hardware
<dabaR> P229: telnet like what?
<WhiteRabbit> 3 to 4 years I'll be running a optical processor hopefully
<P229> dabaR: dial into my school's VAX
<maxi-away> heck, in 3-4 years we'll all be running terminals from the Google server... [goes to make a g&t] 
<dabaR> P229: how does that relate to telnet? isnt telnet like, I can telnet to my university's computer through the terminal...
<Phily> dabaR: we have vax at work but cant get parts anymore!!
<dooglus> dabaR: yes.  you can telnet using any internet connection.  I think P229 has his terminology mixed up
<P229> dabaR: yes, well, they don't allow that from remote computers
<P229> dooglus: I probably do, I'm too tired to think straight tonight
<dabaR> P229: aha.
<dabaR> quiet tonight...thats nice to see.
<dabaR> for a change...
* dabaR wonders whether he has too many people in the ignore list...:)
<P229> heh
* maximaus enjoys the civility of #ubuntu immensely.
<P229> #fedora is also pretty civil. #suse, however, most certainly is not
* P229 wanders over to #gentoo out of a morbid curiosity 
<thoreauputic> maximaus: yes the tone has improved sincewe implemented filtering out all bitch-x users ;-)
<maximaus> ROFL
* thoreauputic runs
!lilo:*! Hi all. With the end of Rita and Katrina, it seemed to be a good idea to reevaluate the scope of our ##hurricane channel. I talked with Chris Burt, who runs ##hurricane, and we decide to move to a new channel, ##earth, which has been set up as an "observation channel for Earth and vicinity", covering global weather and climate, earthquakes, tsunamis, vulcanism, pollution, space weather and the occasional big chunk of rock the Universe sends our way. You're 
!lilo:*! ....You're all invited to stop by if you'd like to. :)
<maximaus> The #fedora channel is indeed rather nice, I frequented it often when I was a hat guy. :P
<Hobbsee> anyone know if we have a .deb for openoffice.org2 rc1 yet?  or how to install it?
<dooglus> Hobbsee: breezy has OO.o2 version "1.9.129-0.1ubuntu2".
<maximaus> Hobbsee, I think it's available via apt. [checks]  Yup, it's there.
<maximaus> (in Hoary)
<steviant> does anyone know of a working backports repository?
<dooglus> maximaus: not the "rc1" version though?
<Phily> thoreauputic: waht was worng with bitch-x
<Hobbsee> in hoary, the rep version is really old...
<Hobbsee> like .79 or something
<Hobbsee> i was looking for the RC
<Hobbsee> yes, i'm impatient lol
<steviant> backports for hoary that is :)
<thoreauputic> Phily: the quit messages mostly (but I was just kidding)
<beniamino> i can't install openssh-server -- dkpg hangs at 'setting up....' what can i do to force it/
<dooglus> Hobbsee: breezy is in upstream version freeze, so it'll stay at 1.9.129 I guess
<Hobbsee> dooglus: but it'll be in backports, presumably?
<dabaR> Hobbsee: much improved? I could not find even a diamond symbol for a relationship symbol in an ERD...
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I don't know anything about backports, soorry.
<Hobbsee> dabaR: probably, it's definetly gotten way fast and seems to be more stable in the later beta's
<dooglus> Hobbsee: I guess it'll be in grumpy pretty quickly
* linner|AWAY is back (gone 02:24:18)
<Hobbsee> dooglus: i'm not using breezy now, so i dont really mind about it yet - i was looking from hoary
<Hobbsee> in grumpy?
<thoreauputic> hi linner :)
<LuVUnTu> re dooglus
<linner> hey thoreauputic  :)
<Hobbsee> hi linner
<linner> thoreauputic:  how are you?
<linner> Hobbsee:  hello :)
<Hobbsee> it's so much quieter in here today
<bimberi> steviant: the official backports repository seems to be working - or are you using mirrormax?
<linner> Hobbsee:  it was kickin' earlier today
<thoreauputic> linner: my shrink says I'm fine - but he has a perceptual disorder ;)
<steviant> Does anyone know of a working backports repository for ubuntu-hoary, I've been trying for three days to find a repository that isn't either a) unreachable, b) 404ing everything, or c) apparently fine but with no packages. Is everyone else just living without backports?
<dabaR> hehe...how about the features, many added? Hobbsee
<linner> thoreauputic:  LOL..............
<Hobbsee> linner: what, while i was asleep?
<steviant> bimberi: what's the official repository?
<maximaus> the forums backports repository seems to be alive.
<linner> Hobbsee:  oh... I didn't recognize your nick....
<linner> Hobbsee:  a little bit yeah :)
<bimberi> ubotu tell steviant about backports
<Hobbsee> linner: :( the names are starting to get familiar around here
<maximaus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<linner> Hobbsee: oh ... I kinda like that :)
<maximaus> change your backports addy to that ^^
<bimberi> steviant: hopefully ubotu tolde you something like that too :)
<steviant> bimberi: I've been googling for about 18 hours in total and haven't found anything relating to the repositories ubotu told me about :\
<Hobbsee> dabaR: havent really looked around the advanced features much - I dont have many assignments due at the moment
<eventualbuddha> how would i mount a firewire drive in ubuntu livecd?
<maximaus> mirrormax still works for hoary-extras I believe.
<steviant> nah
<steviant> mirrormax 404s for me
* steviant tries the repositories everyone is telling him about :)
<sgteich> stevian:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69681
<linner> Hobbsee:  i apt-got GNU privacy assistant
<DonL> When Breezy comes out officially in a few weeks, does anyone know if the downloadable install disk will have a repair function?
<maximaus> eventualbuddha, have you tried it yet? It may very well mount automatically.
<eventualbuddha> maximaus, i'm not seeing it in nautilus
<steviant> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-extras/restricted Packages 404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<maximaus> eventualbuddha, you'll have to do it via a terminal then
<eventualbuddha> maximaus, which /dev is it? there are so many...
* Hobbsee goes to find out what GNU privacy assistant is
<steviant> can I get a hoary-extras repo from anywhere as well?
<dooglus> it's hoary-backports you mean?
<dabaR> Hobbsee: well, what the heck do you need a new version for, then?
<maximaus> eventualbuddha, it's probably sdb somthingorother.
<steviant> the backports archive is at least reachable and doesn't 404 :D
<sgteich> hello?
<maximaus> :P
<Hobbsee> dabaR: for the fun of testing it out and seeing the improvements!
<linner> Hobbsee:  couldn't get to work your commands so I went digging... found this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto which is where I found out about it.... and STILL can't upload the darned thing
<dabaR> meh
<bimberi> steviant: hoary-extras are definitely not official so won't be appearing with an ubuntu.com address :)
<dabaR> Hobbsee: like me installing gentoo in a few days:))
<steviant> Heh
<dooglus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ shows a list of repositories available
<bimberi> steviant: mirrormax might work for them though
* linner is typing dyslexic tonight...
<Hobbsee> dabaR: i'm not that crazy...
<sgteich> bleah
<steviant> bimberi: I'll try uncommenting the mirrormax hoary-extras line
<DonL> dooglus, thanks for the repo list. I think that may be my Breezy problem
<sgteich> steviant: look here - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69681
<inc|freaky> perfect. from now on java works. if this continues to work that good i will probably the rest of my disc not for windows but for mp3s etc. (i would have used it for stuff like that anyway
<steviant> Suck... so I'll have to go to unofficial repositories to get w32codecs etc?
<thoreauputic> linner: you heard about the agnostic dyslexic insomniac I guess?
<inc|freaky> steviant: are you trying to play mp3s?
<skyman302> hey guys
<qsrv> hi
<linner> thoreauputic:  you guessed wrong :)
<skyman302> Got a quick question if you all are not to busy
<thoreauputic> linner: lies awake wondering "Is there a dog? "
<steviant> inc|freaky: Nah I'm trying to play video, I just want to reinstall w32codecs because they seem a bit broken
<inc|freaky> just ask ;)
* linner laughes........................
<sgteich> evening
<qsrv> one simple question: what do you use to manage network connections (wired and wireless) for ubuntu?
<linner> that was good
* linner is still laughing
<linner> :)
<steviant> It's getting so annoying I'm on the verge of dumping ubuntu and going back to debian unstable
<thoreauputic> :)
<Thunderguy> debian unstable?
<Thunderguy> what's it like?
<skyman302> How would I go about installing ubuntu on an nvraid array. The thing is I already installed windows on it and left 80 gb unpartitioned to use for linux. Now however, it seems that using nvraid is impossible on linux. Is there any work around. Is there somehow I can activate dmraid in the installer
<steviant> Thunderguy: a lot like it sounds at the moment, but at least I can get the software I need then
* bimberi thinks that synergy has affected thoreauputic :)
<rigel> okay, why can i not add mp3s from a cd to a playlist and get them to play in xmms
<DonL> steviant, the reason I'm with Ubuntu is I never had any luck installing Debian. Is it easier now?
<rigel> when did you use the installer last?
<steviant> Not much easier, no :D
<steviant> Hardware detection is still pretty much non-existant in the debian installer
<DonL> steviant, I could never get X happening
<inc|freaky> :D
<thoreauputic> bimberi: the synergistic effects kicked in , for sure ;)
<steviant> I'm a debian user from way back, and I've been very happy with ubuntu until half the available software disappeared
<bimberi> haha
<DonL> Ubuntu pretty much impresses the heck out of me, but I've screwed my system up really good going from Hoary to Breezy. Still trying to figure that out
<bimberi> steviant: that wasn't aimed at you btw :)
<steviant> heh :)
<Hobbsee> DonL: how in particular did you screw up your system?
<skyman302> anyone with the nvraid?
<DonL> Hobbsee, not really sure. Followed the instructiong on the wiki, but I've ended up with several screens of unmet dependencies. This isn't RPM, is it? lol
<Hobbsee> DonL: lol nope...how long ago was this that you tried?
<DonL> Hobbsee, last Sunday
<Hobbsee> DonL: i'm wondering if we both picked a bad day to upgrade...
<DonL> Hobbsee, you too?
<esac> whats a really good rss feed reader for gnome ?
<inc|freaky> lol first java doesnt want to run, now i cant even close a java window only with CTRL+ESC ^^
<Hobbsee> DonL: yeah, a few days ago...screwed it royally, it wouldnt logon except as root, would crash every time i tried to open konqueror, etc...
<Centaur5> How can you find out if the precompiled kernel that ubuntu installed included support for ifrared?
<DonL> Hobbsee, I had Hoary on a large hard drive, but I have a 6 gig drive as well. I put Warty into the small drive to get me through. I forgot how nice it is
<Hobbsee> DonL: nice, i never tried warty...
<Hobbsee> DonL: i run out of space pretty quickly when looking at tripple booting
<DonL> Hobbsee, got some windows on there too?
<Hobbsee> DonL: yeah, for games, on a 40 gig laptop
<inc|freaky> i luv ubuntu :D
<inc|freaky> well kubuntu to be true
<Hobbsee> DonL: if sims 2 would play under linux, i'd be a very happy woman!
<DonL> This machine's been windows free for about 5 years now
<Hobbsee> inc|freaky: kubuntu's awesome!
<inc|freaky> Hobbsee: yea :D
<Hobbsee> DonL: i wish - everytime i boot to windows it annoys me
<DonL> I got tired of having to reboot from one into the othere
<esac> anybody know how to use cryptoloop or some other program to created an encrypted file that acts as a drive ?
<DonL> other
<SPCcrow> Are there any Korean input programs for Ubuntu?
<inc|freaky> java, flash, everything working i got it all set up within minutes ... when i did all that it took me about one hour ^^
<qsrv> hm
<qsrv> any laptop users here?
<SPCcrow> me
<Hobbsee> qsrv: yes
<inc|freaky> *the first time
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<esac> im a laptop user
<Centaur5> I'm a laptop user
<inc|freaky> is there anything connecting to the kazaa lite network under linux?
<inc|freaky> if i find something doing it i will stick to ubuntu and not install windows
<P229> I'm P229, and I'm a laptop user
<SPCcrow> inc|freaky: Why not use LimeWire?
<P229> #laptop-users-anonymous
<Centaur5> P229, Don't worry, there is hope  :)
<DonL> Well, must go for now. Nice talking to you!
<P229> 11 more steps to go
<Ex-Cyber> how can I stop OpenOffice Writer from automatically indenting and inserting list items? I'm trying to start a paragraph with a name starting with "D.C." and Writer apparently thinks I'm trying to start a list in Roman numerals :/
<qsrv> what do you use to manage network connections?
<DPadclear> Any ideas why apache2 won't read a .htaccess file in /var/www?
<mushtaq> hi i have a ibm pc 200mgz processor 2gb hd 32mb ram
<qsrv> like different wireless settings, wired vs wireless and etc
<mushtaq> installing ubuntu is possible ?
<inc|freaky> SPCcrow: kazaa-lite is widely used in germany and therefore i get german songs from there easily. on other filesharing networks i dont get them that easily
<SPCcrow> qsrv: network-admin
<SPCcrow> inc|freaky: you could try using Wine for it, but other than that I am not sure...
<rigel> is alsa in the default kubuntu install
<linner> Hobbsee:  were you able to find out about the GNU Privacy Assistant
<linner> >
<inc|freaky> SPCcrow: i had such a tool a while ago i just cant remember the name
<rigel> hoary
<rigel> er, breezy
<SPCcrow> uboto tell qsrv about network-admin
<SPCcrow> thats not right..
<Agrajag> ubotu
<mushtaq> hi i have a ibm pc 200mgz processor 2gb hd 32mb ram is it possible to install ubuntu
<Hobbsee> linner: i had a bit of a look at it, didnt understanad much of it
<inc|freaky> mushtaq: sure. it just depends on how much you want to install, and how much graphical stuff you want to enable i guess.
<qsrv> hm
<mushtaq> inc|freaky how to install from the network ?
<linner> Hobbsee:  yeah it's for the GUI :)
<mushtaq> i dont have the cdrom also inc|freaky
<Ex-Cyber> mushtaq: a default install would not work well, although you might be able to build a usable system by starting with a "server" install and adding software
<inc|freaky> mushtaq: you cant. download the first CD ... then you can get everything using online mirrors
<mushtaq> inc|freaky is it possible to ftp ?
<inc|freaky> mushtaq: then you have to get it :) or, if you just want to get it, just have them ship it to you FOR FREE :)
<Ex-Cyber> argh
<Hobbsee> linner: got that much, but i've yet to figure out what it hides in regards to privacy
<inc|freaky> mushtaq: sure, just visit www.ubuntulinux.net
<linner> Hobbsee:  I don't think it "hides" anything... it aids in the creation of a key...
<inc|freaky> mushtaq: look at https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
* Ex-Cyber refuses to believe that there's no option to disable this brain-dead behavior
<linner> Hobbsee:  it says that it can upload it for distribution too but i can't connect to any of the servers... they fail each time i try to connect
<inc|freaky> and decide which one you want ;)
<breakthestate> where to the codecs from w32codecs go after i apt-get them?
<breakthestate> *do
<nomasteryoda|w> breakthestate, what do you mean?
<nomasteryoda|w> it installs them
<thoreauputic> breakthestate: /usr/lib/w32 from memory
<thoreauputic> hmm
* thoreauputic checks
<Hobbsee> linner: right...so if i dont create programs, it's no use to me?
<breakthestate> thror: thx, i just can't get mplayer to find my codecs at all
<breakthestate> i think it's cause i had it compiled at one point
<inc|freaky> i like ubuntu. also the community is friendly and it makes you help others too :)
<linner> Hobbsee:  huh?
<nomasteryoda|w> breakthestate, yes
<esac> is there a better player than totem? totem seems to be missing some key things such as window always on top when playing a video
<Hobbsee> linner: dont worry...
<thoreauputic> breakthestate: /usr/lib/win32
* linner isn't worried... I'm confused at what you said.
<breakthestate> so i'm wondering if i apt-get w32codecs
<BlueEagle> breakthestate: or even aptitude w32codecs
<breakthestate> and then compile Mplayer.. why it isn't finding the codecs (actually if i apt-get Mplayer it doesn't find them either)
<thoreauputic> breakthestate: that's where the package puts them
<oneifreak> esac: you can kept any window on top.
* cafuego_ vomits
<linner> ewe
<SPCcrow> anyone know how to setup Ubuntu to type in Korean?
<esac> but only when a video is player ?
<nomasteryoda|w> cafuego, ewww please use #flood
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<inc|freaky> guys & girls i gotto go taking a rest from the day now. was installing hoary this morning set everything up and was upgrading to breezy this evening im all done now :D everythign seems to work now only the personalisation has to take place tomorrow when ive slept ^^ see you then ^^
<PeerSoft> god i cant wait till i have For kubuntu ;x
<esac> i swear ive used a media player that had that functionality before
<BlueEagle> nn inc|freaky
<inc|freaky> nn ;D
<Hobbsee> linner: i've just found the FAQ's for it...that should help me understand...
<linner> Hobbsee:  oh okay
<Hobbsee> linner: it's still way too early for the brain to function yet
<inc|freaky> PeerSoft: hehe, the same happened to me this morning when i was downloading the kubuntu image ;o)
<thoreauputic> breakthestate: if you compiled mplayer it might be looking in /usr/local/lib/win32 or similar
<linner> Hobbsee:  ahhh :)
<PeerSoft> nothing happened to me lol
<PeerSoft> just on dialup
<PeerSoft> and have to wait on a CD
<nomasteryoda|w> thoreauputic, won't a symlink do the trick?
* PeerSoft has never used nix before
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda|w: should, yes
<inc|freaky> PeerSoft: for a friend it took 2 months :\
<breakthestate> yeah, i'll do ./configure -with--codecsdir=/usr/lib/win32
<PeerSoft> huh?
<breakthestate> nomaster: i've read that a symlink won't work...go figure
<inc|freaky> really but he was ordering 400 CDs ;)
<inc|freaky> PeerSoft i mean
<inc|freaky> ah that wasnt me ^^
<LuVUnTu> dooglus, which file was it again that i should add the line <code>pon adsl-provide</code>
<DPadclear> Why won't apache2 read an .htaccess file in it's /var/www directory (This is off of a new installation - ie fresh after the apt-get install)
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: I think you've got the wrong person
<inc|freaky> ok going to sleep now ... just cant get away off my new kubuntu ;)
<Master-Tricky> bimberi, I'm back and the partitioning was successful. (Phew, at least I can't do any damage to Windows XP now :P) Everything's fine in XP, but I have the same problem with Ubuntu and can't seem to get X Server to load, I get the same error.
<dooglus> LuVUnTu: oh no, I remember you...  /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<LuVUnTu> great. thanks
<signbarn> Is Colony 5 the latest image of Breezy?
<bz0b> hey all
<Travis|H> yea
<breakthestate> hi bz0b
<bz0b> hey, is there a way to upgrade to 5.10 without reformatting?
<nomasteryoda|w> bz0b, yes
<BlueEagle> bz0b: yes.
<bz0b> please explain
<houman_zhu> hi therem does anyone know when breezy will be released? liek the final version not the preview
<nomasteryoda|w> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nomasteryoda|w> er soory
<BlueEagle> bz0b: There is a way to upgrade to 5.10 without reformatting.
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell bzOb about repos
<nomasteryoda|w> and that
<signbarn> after some updates, my breezy no longer has the groovy splash screen boot thingy when it starts up. has anyone else had this problem?
* thoreauputic decides signbarn 's description is way to technical to understand ;)
<thoreauputic> *too
* Amaranth got his breezy install working again
<acktifujit> can anyone help me with my doom3 and ati problems? :F
<signbarn> haha :-) i miss my pretty boot screen
<Amaranth> it's pre-Colony 4 but expect some fixes for pyxdg and smeg bugs :)
<Master-Tricky> Whenever I try to boot Ubuntu Hoary I get an "X Server cannot be loaded" error and "fatal server error; no screens found" and many "no symbols found" and "no devices found" errors.  My graphics card is a Radeon X800XL, I think it has to do with it...Can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Myrtti> /me praises Gaia for giving me patience not upgrading to Breezy yet
<Myrtti> Hail Gaia!
<linner> hey Myrtti
<linner> :)
<Myrtti> damn it's moist in here
<Myrtti> anyway
<acktifujit> you shouldn't be touching yourself there
<LuVUnTu> great ... thanks dooglus
<houman_zhu> Myrtti: why dont you wanna upgrade to breezy? :|
<signbarn> does anyone know how i can get back the pretty boot slpash screen loader thingy in breezy? updating some stuff seems to have broken it
<Myrtti> houman_zhu: because it's not yet named the current stable
<houman_zhu> Myrtti: do you honestly thyre gonna make any significant changes to it frmo now till the 13th of october?
<signbarn> (also, what's a better name for it?)
<Myrtti> acktifujit: nope, it's just autumn and two bashes of moist clothes
<houman_zhu> Myrtti: do you honestly "think"
<nomasteryoda|w> signbarn, usplash
<Myrtti> houman_zhu: I've seen it on the last upgrade round
<signbarn> thanks, nomasteryoda|w
<nomasteryoda|w> i want to change my usplash ...
<acktifujit> alright when i start ubuntu, my login screen is at a very low resolution and i have to ctrl+alt+keypad- back to my normal resolution... anyone have a solution?
<nomasteryoda|w> to something a little more intelligent
<houman_zhu> Myrtti: cuz im trying not to upgrade too , but it kinda made me feel like, oh ok is it gonna be any different, on well, ill wait
<nomasteryoda|w> but have found no method
<houman_zhu> Myrtti: will you do a clean install or upgrade it?
<signbarn> i just want to fix my usplash
<Myrtti> houman_zhu: upgrade
<Myrtti> I think
<nomasteryoda|w> signbarn, maybe install it again?
<houman_zhu> ill do a clean install, get things right this time,
<signbarn> nomasteryoda|w: i'll get back to you on that :-)
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<houman_zhu> im gonna mount my home directory in a seperate partition this time, save me a lot of hassle for updating
<cooterlove> can anyone recommend a usefull bittorrent like azureus  that DOESN"T depen on java?
<houman_zhu> cooterlove: bitcomet
<Dr_Willis> I find the original bittorrent client usefull. :P
<Dr_Willis> :P
<houman_zhu> cooterlove: gnome-bittorrent
<B_166-ER-X> gnome-bittorent has no resume :|
<Myrtti> houman_zhu: true
<nomasteryoda|w> Tip: when you need to find a program, apt-cache search "programname"
<houman_zhu> cooterlove: and whats wrong with depending on java? :|
<Myrtti> bittornado is good
<B_166-ER-X> houman_zhu the package for the java needed is no longer available..
<cooterlove> houman_zhu: its way to slow
<B_166-ER-X> thats why , had the same probl
<houman_zhu> what? no java runtime environment? you kidding?
<nomasteryoda|w> that's why you use blackdown java
<othernoob> are the multimedia keys on keyboards functional by deafult in linux?
<nomasteryoda|w> houman_zhu, there is one
<nomasteryoda|w> alternative
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  if you are lucky :P
<B_166-ER-X> the JRE package is no more in the sources
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell houman_zhu about java
<houman_zhu> but why wouldnt the original be there? sun has a package for linux anywyas
<signbarn> !tell signbarn about java
<nomasteryoda|w> houman_zhu, licensing
<dooglus> signbarn: I think usplash must be broken for everyone at the moment
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, mine works on this lapotp
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: mmh, thinking about buying a new one, mine is 11 years old... no idea what to look for
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: are you up-to-date with breezy updates?
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<signbarn> dooglus: oh yeah? well that makes me feel better
<houman_zhu> is this a sun problem or the ubuntu guys havnt made a deb for ubuntu yet? whats happening, dont scare me
<nomasteryoda|w> to the latest as of about 1 hr ago
<nomasteryoda|w> rebooted and it was still there
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: what do you have in /usr/lib/usplash?
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  lol.  Watch some of the new keyboards that have the F keys defaulting to "media" keys - by default - thats a Pain.
<dabaR> sun has an idea, that it wants to be the only distributor of Java(tm) JRE, and SDKs.
* nomasteryoda|w looks
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: I have a 29k file and a broken symlink.
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  i considre those keys to be eye-candy and not that usefull mainly. :P better off getting a good solid keyboard that you will like..
<houman_zhu> nomasteryoda|w: can you send me a link to soemthign that explains this thing, i mena the licensing problem, cuz i still dont get it
<dabaR> houman_zhu: see how they have the rpm, and bin for linux?
<houman_zhu> dabaR: yes ok
<nomasteryoda|w> nice... mine is usplash-default.so
<nomasteryoda|w> and usplash-artwork.so
<dabaR> houman_zhu: that should be enough to understand the legal side...
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: ls -hlL /usr/lib/usplash/
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: does that show you that the link is broken?
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: yea, you're right.. i just saw one with multimedia keys and bla for 4 euro @ebay..
<houman_zhu> dabaR: i dont, why wouldnt they make a deb too, i mean they want us linux people to use java based programs too right
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, nope... still there
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  Heh - I hear the HappyHacker keyboards are nice.. but a little pricy.
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: what does this show: ls -l /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  the only extra feature i LIKE on a keyboard is a built in usb hub. and that hard to find these days. :(
<dabaR> houman_zhu: there is a bin, and a rpm, as I said. Linux for human beings is a new idea....
<nomasteryoda|w> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so -> /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<sobersabre> hi, guys, how can i enable framebuffer with intelfb if it is not compiled into the ubuntu kernel ? ( wanna stop recompileing my own kernels )
<dabaR> houman_zhu: ppl still distribute .debs for hoary, and even for breezy.
<dooglus> and this?  ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<houman_zhu> dabaR: isnt the bin distro independent?
<dabaR> thats a little stupid, tho
<sobersabre> i've tried to add to grub line: video=intelfb:1024x768@60 vga=0x317
<sobersabre> and it doesn't work.
<dabaR> houman_zhu: yes, that is what you want for ubuntu/debian, and there is make-jpkg, so its really easy.
<nomasteryoda|w>  /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so
<sobersabre> any ideas ?
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: what do you think about those ergonomic ones? never had one..but look somewhat uncomfortable
<sobersabre> URLs ?
<dabaR> houman_zhu: then you get a .deb.
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  I dont like them.. i type funny however.  (broke one hand years ago)
<houman_zhu> dabaR: oh ok , so there is no java crisis in the linux community, i kinda overreacted, too much coffee, thanks for your patience and explaining it to me
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: ah.  that's what I'm missing.  I have lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 37 Sep 28 16:36 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/share/usplash/usplash-default.so
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, yup
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: what's the date you see from the last ls I asked about?
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  theres a keybord out thats got all BLACK Blank Keys. :P for the leet.
<nomasteryoda|w> 9-28
<houman_zhu> dabaR: this is how it was for hoary too right? nothing has really changed right?
<dooglus> hmm. mine too.  nomasteryoda|w, did you fix that link yourself?
<nomasteryoda|w> nope
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual crts to work?
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Willis: better than that is a model M with painted keycaps
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: i think you mean daskeyboard ;)
<Dr_Willis> HrdwrBoB,   :P
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, i686 version here
<nomasteryoda|w> of kernel that is
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  thats it  - guy at work bought oine the other day
<nomasteryoda|w> maybe that made diff?
<Dr_Willis> I got a Saitek Gamers Keyboard. its ok.. if you like one that glows and lays real flat.
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: here too
<nomasteryoda|w> hmmm
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: it's a bit over my budget..:/
<nomasteryoda|w> oh well, it is developer version
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  yea. :P thats why i dident get one either
<nomasteryoda|w> ... but soooo good
<dabaR> houman_zhu: there has always been a make-jpkg, if that is what you are asking. There were debs in the backports, the backports became an official project, and the forums, so, the licence had to be honored, which is ok, maybe they will make a .deb soon.
<Dr_Willis> othernoob,  i found some Logitech's on sale with big rebates last year.. got like 4 of them
<Dr_Willis> for spares.
<dooglus> signbarn: this might fix your usplash:   sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<Dr_Willis> but they all got that lame Fkey-defaults to media keys annoyance
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, lol
<lancellor> hello
<othernoob> Dr_Willis: can't have anything glowing anymore..my idiotic moded case annoys me already
<dabaR> houman_zhu: the IBM java afaik, is included in Breezy, as a package.
<signbarn> dooglus: is that a workaround or a permanent solution?
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Willis: yes, stupidest thing ever
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, dang MS standard keyboards
<dabaR> houman_zhu: there are docs at the wiki on this.
<Dr_Willis> I got MS and Logitech keyboard that both have the same quirk.
<nomasteryoda|w> at least my new one ... MS branded has the Fnlk set to be locked on boot
<dooglus> I going to check if it has fixed mine.  signbarn, it might not be a solution at all, but if it is, it should be permanent (or until a bad update breaks it)
<nomasteryoda|w> and keeps that setting
<lancellor> a litle question how do i change my default software to open mp3 and video player
<Dr_Willis> the one Ligitech has a scroll wheel on the left - thats an neat feature.. but i forget its there.
<signbarn> i'll give it a looksee
<nomasteryoda|w> Dr_Willis, yea.. this one does too
<dooglus> signbarn: what do you see if you do this:  ls -L /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<nomasteryoda|w> and a scroll tab thing
<whyameye> so...is it true that there is no way to get my ESS chipset modem to work with Hoary? This no ndiswrapper equivelent for modems?
<houman_zhu> dabaR: thanks for the info, ill look through the wiki
<thoreauputic> lancellor: in gnome, right click in the file manager, go to properties and set your preferred app
<dell500> anyone know if xinerama should be on for dual displays?
<nomasteryoda|w> dell500, how ya doing.. doing that on your dell laptop?
<dooglus> dell500: you have to turn it on yourself I believe
<dell500> nomasteryoda|w,  no
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<dell500> dooglus, xinerama? the option is on
<dell500> nothing on the other monitor though
<nomasteryoda|w> which video card dell500
<signbarn> dooglus: it just echos the /usr/lib/usplash-artwork.so
<dell500> ati 9600xt
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<johnnybezak> hey guys
<dell500> i'm trying to only run the ati driver, not fglrx
<nomasteryoda|w> ah cool
<dell500> but both monitors work under fglrx
<xuniluser> How to do i make an ntfs partition writeable?
<johnnybezak> how long does it normally take for ssh-keygen to generate some keys?
<dell500> just a clone of one desktop though, i want an extension
<steviant> xuniluser: boot windows :)
<nomasteryoda|w> xuniluser, why? you want to Loose data on that NTFS drive???
<signbarn> dooglus: i just ran an update, and there was an update for usplash
<thoreauputic> xunil: you don't generally
<whyameye> xuniluser, you want to write to ntfs in ubuntu? captive-ntfs.
<lancellor> thoreauputic: Thanks that work
<steviant> seriously though, I hear the options are to pay for a rw driver for linux, or use a free wrapper for the Microsoft drivers
<nomasteryoda|w> xuniluser, there is a nice new package for windows that will allow writing to ext2 drive from windows...
<nomasteryoda|w> works nice
<thoreauputic> lancellor: you're welcome :)
<dell500> nomasteryoda|w, are you serious?!
<Agrajag> nomasteryoda|w: who uses ext2 anymore?
<whyameye> use you can use captive-ntfs which uses the driver from WinXP service pack 1. It works great.
<nomasteryoda|w> dell500, yes
<dell500> sweet
<nomasteryoda|w> ext3 too
<nomasteryoda|w> on sf
<nomasteryoda|w> .net
<steviant> whyameye: yay that's what I was thinking of
<steviant> there's also a commercial driver now apparently.
<xuniluser> whyameye: do i have to apt-get it?
<fisious> hi guys. just installed ubuntu for the first time (nice) is there somewhere to change where it retrieves it's auto-update packages? or is that just the sources list for apt-get ?
<signbarn> read/write on ext3 from windows, you say?
<lancellor> other litle question how do you select the person to send the message just type the name an :  or there is a shortcut
<thoreauputic> fisious: the sources list
<fisious> thx
<steviant> signbarn: alas no, althoough I think there's a free option for ext2/3fs for windows
<xuniluser> I want to delete some files in my ntfs partition....
<whyameye> xuniluser: you can probably apt-get captive-ntfs, but you have to get the windows driver for it from a windows installation or a windows install CD.
<thoreauputic> !tell fisious about sources
<whyameye> and...service pack 2 does *not* work
<signbarn> steviant: eh? meaning... read/write ext2 from windows?
<all4n> hey people.  I'm running breezy, and have the i386 kernel installed. Now I wonder if I should install the i686 kernel.  The problem is, I am not sure whether I have hyperthreading or not. (the CPU is a p4 2.4).  Is there any way I can find that out without opening the computer?
<cafuego_> all4n: cat /proc/cpuinfo.
<all4n> cafuego, thanks!
<johnnybezak> all4n: ditto
<steviant> Yeah, I seem to remember hearing that there is a driver for Windows to read Linux partitions... I guess I could google for it on your behalf :)
<cafuego_> all4n: If the 'flags' field contains 'ht', then it cna do HT and you'll want the i686-smp kernel.
<cafuego_> steviant: ext2fsd.sourceforge.net
<steviant> http://www.ntfs-linux.com/ <- the commercial ntfs driver for linux
<steviant> apparently it's "gold certified" by Microsoft themselves
<rigel> i need a metronome
<signbarn> $$$?
<rigel> someone help me out.
<steviant> $69.95USD
<all4n> cafuego_: ah, it worked..  :)  thanks again
<signbarn> cha-ching! hmmm
<whyameye> "gold certified." Alright! Oh, actually I think I'd prefer the platinum certified version...
<rigel> doesbreezy include alsa?
<Amaranth> yes
<crimsun> rigel, all released versions of Ubuntu have included ALSA by default.
<Amaranth> alsa is in all distros that use the 2.6 kernel
<CarlFK> http://winext2fsd.sourceforge.net http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net (i just came accros them looking for fs tools)
<steviant> Heh there's a demo version apparently, but it's a hefty download. 148kb
<rigel> okay, then why do i get all these errors when trying to set up midi
<rigel> according to a random howto
<crimsun> "a random howto"?
<whyameye> I dunno. captive-ntfs is no longer maintained. On the other hand, it worked great for me and it's free.
<crimsun> there's official unofficial documentation at alsa.opensrc.org
<rigel> http://linux-sound.org/quick-toots/4-sequencers_and_softsynths/quick-toot-midisynth_howto.html
<dooglus> signbarn: I just ran an update and there wasn't...
<dooglus> signbarn: the last usplash update I saw was 7 hours ago.  It didn't fix usplash for me.
<signbarn> oh well it may have been 7 hours since i updated
<whyameye> rigel: I actually did this tutorial awhile ago and it worked fine for my Hoary distro. Can't speak about Breezy...
<spindley> nice new breezy wallpaper!
<rigel> sorry. im drunk and trying to set up computer crap. thats always a bad idea.
<dooglus> spindley: what do you think it's meant to be?
<whyameye> captive-ntfs: http://www.kruyt.org/?sub_item=46
<spindley> dunno, it looks like the sun reflecting off the surface of water
<spindley> i like it
<neutrin0> greetings
<tritium> hi neutrin0
<neutrin0> hi tritium
<neutrin0> I'm working on getting a simple LAN going
<PeerSoft> well that was fun
<PeerSoft> had my first taste of console
<nalioth> tritium: better to come here during the daytime
<tritium> nalioth, oh?  Why's that?
<neutrin0> PeerSoft Consul roks
<PeerSoft> yea it was fun
<PeerSoft> using irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PeerSoft> ;x
<nalioth> tritium: maximize your work time
<PeerSoft> even played FreeSweep
<PeerSoft> i was like "this is cool"
<PeerSoft> lol
* tritium is confused
<neutrin0> can anyone field some routing questions?
<neutrin0> whats up tritium
<calc> neutrin0: ask and you might find an answer
<neutrin0> ok calc
<calc> don't ask and you certainly won't ;)
<tritium> neutrin0, I don't understand nalioth tonight ;)
<neutrin0> this is the setup
<nalioth> tritium: it's always best to come online from work
<neutrin0> cloud=>router->ubuntu->knoppix
<neutrin0> cloud=>router->ubuntu (how to enable internet onward?)knoppix
<HiddenFly> what program can i use to make an image from a dvd?
<signbarn> yes. it's best not to waste your personal time
<dabaR> neutrin0: install ipmasq, and dnsmasq
<neutrin0> do I need to use iptables?
<johnnybezak> hey guys, I'm trying to set up ssh to use with rsync and am having a problem making the authorized_keys work so that I can login without a password. anyone here done this before?
<tritium> nalioth, yeah, but that can get me in trouble
<calc> neutrin0: that would probably be the easiest way
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: if you are using dsa you might need to make it authorized_keys2
<neutrin0> what should my routing table look like
<nalioth> HiddenFly: k3b
<neutrin0> I've read all the howtos andI'm still not successful
<nalioth> tritium: tell em your supporting the open source movement and let em feel proud
<calc> neutrin0: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO.html
<dabaR> neutrin0: did you read my msg?
<calc> neutrin0: did you enable ip_forward ?
<tritium> nalioth, yeah, that should go over really well
<neutrin0> calc yes
<dell500> what's the resolution with 11xx x 8xx??
<neutrin0> dabaR didn't get it
<calc> from what i recall when i used to use masq all i did was what was listed on that page in section 2
<whyameye> so...any hope for a modem with an ESS chipset on ubuntu?
<neutrin0> ok calc that's one howto I have yet to read
<dooglus> 1024x768?
<neutrin0> ok cool calc
<neutrin0> thank you
<calc> neutrin0: that worked?
<neutrin0> am reading
<gm78> Hey all. I don't currently have access to the computer, and the "symptoms" I am only telling you after hearing them from my Mom, but I will explain what is going on with her ubuntu computer? sometimes, when she tries to log out, gnome just sits there and then crashes. when she CTRL+ALT+BCKSPC, it drops her in a terminal. Lately also, after she logs in, the screen goes grey and the whole computer locks up. This happens only every 2 or 3 t
<gm78> computer is rebooted. Does anyone have any idea why this might happen?
<PeerSoft> a ghost did it?
<calc> neutrin0: on the knoppix box it would need to set its gateway to the ubuntu one as well, probably via dhcp server telling it
<tritium> every 2 or 3 what?  seconds?  hours?  weeks?
<calc> neutrin0: also use numeric ips to ping for testing since you could end up having dns issues etc if trying to go to a web page
* cafuego_ cackles madly
<neutrin0> calc: i've set the nic on the ubuntu box as the default:soundright?
<Rylie>  #ubuntu-offtopic
<gm78> tritium: my next comment is right below, every two or three times the computer is rebooted
<crimsun> gm78, your comment was cut off.
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: thanks
<neutrin0> err.default gw on the knoppix side
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: np -working?
<dabaR> neutrin0: install the two packages, ipmasq, and dnsmasq
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: just about to check
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: i was using dsa
<gm78> hmmm, weird, opera shows it as all being posted.....oh well, it is every couple times the computer is rebooted
<dabaR> reconfigure dnsmasq, to start it, and that should be it. set up the knoppix for dhcp.
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: if you have the public keys properly set up it should work with authorized_keys2
<calc> neutrin0: should be
<johnnybezak> thoreauputic: nope it's still prompting for a password. this is what i did, generated the keys on the server, copied them over to client put them in .ssh/authorized_keys(2) but it doesn't work. have I missed something?
<calc> neutrin0: er yea you are going to have fun with this
<calc> neutrin0: its a little more complicated than i first realized
<calc> neutrin0: you probably will need two addresses on the ubuntu nic
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: probably yes - hang o nI think I might have a bookmark for a howto here
<calc> neutrin0: or does the ubuntu box have two nics?
<whyameye> johnnybezak: add the -v flag when you try to ssh, and maybe you will see more specifics on what isn't working...
<seanj> hi. ubuntu file manager crashes when i try to move more than 1 file, and abiword dies when i'm in the middle of writing something, can i fix it?
<benplaut> seanj: Hoary or Breezy?
<seanj> it's Hoary, benplaut
<benplaut> and by dies, you mean just... closes?
<seanj> they both just close
<benplaut> k
<johnnybezak> whyameye: roger
<seanj> wait no... the file manager gives an error and says it has to be restarted
<calc> neutrin0: still here?
<thoreauputic> johnnybezak: this might help >> http://www.scrounge.org/linux/rsync.html
<benplaut> well, i can't quite help you, but now someone else may be able to :P
<seanj> okidoke, thanks for taking an interest, benplaut
* seanj will hang around
<nawa> hai
<seanj> hi nawa
<nawa> leh kenal g
<seanj> <- only can speak english :(
<dell500> um, i've got dual screens running, but the left monitor seems to scroll with the mouse for some reason, anyone know?
<johnnybezak> when i used the verbose switch it said it was trying a bunch of private keys, then it went to the keyboard prompt. should it be trying the authorized_keys file?
<dooglus> I think nawa is speaking dog
<seanj> lol
<neutrin0> calc
<neutrin0> yes the ubuntu has two nics
<calc> neutrin0: oh ok
<calc> neutrin0: yea so the knoppix one should point to the one it is connected to as the gateway
<neutrin0> one going to the router and one to the knoppix box
<dooglus> I think he wants his kennel
<calc> er let me rephrase that
<calc> the knoppix box should have its gateway set to the nic on the ubuntu box that it is connected to
<calc> sorry that wasn't very clear before
<calc> once you do that and set up iptables on the ubuntu box you should be able to ping the router
<dooglus> is it possible to go back to before a breezy update was installed?
<neutrin0> yes calc that's accurately configures
<ksmurf> is there a way to "force load" hardware.  My internal wireless card works great for 5-6 boots after a kernel update but dies after then.  I filed a bug and heard nada.  It looks like it's dying on a HAL 13 error during ath_attach.  It says this rvision is not supported but if it not suppose to work .... why does it 5-6 times?
<neutrin0> *configured
<esac> what do i install to get X development headers ?
<dooglus> ksmurf: "modprobe"?
<thoreauputic> esac: xlibs-dev
<esac> tnx
<Amaranth> !info x-window-system-dev
<ubotu> x-window-system-dev: (X Window System development components), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 162 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<dabaR> calc, its simple dhcp.
<thoreauputic> esac: or what Amaranth says - more comprehensive
<calc> dabaR: sounds like he isn't using dhcp though
<neutrin0> ya no DHCP
<neutrin0> looking for those packages calc
<dabaR> calc: what is he gonna do?
<calc> dhcp3-server
<sambagirl> warwhy cannot i access windows work group and does SMB mean samba? should i use NFS insteead?
<neutrin0> oops
<calc> dabaR: he's trying to masq from knoppix->ubuntu->router->internet
<dabaR> masq what?
<calc> dabaR: masq is ip masquerading, which is the same thing esentially as nat on a linux box
<dabaR> calc: whatever, msg me if you cant figure it out.
<dell500> does anyone know why my cursor changes the location of the second monitor on my dual crt setup?
<johnnybezak> hmm well i think these keys have got me beat for this afternoon :P dam ssh :)
<cef> I've been getting issues at shutdown where hal complains about something, but it doesn't get logged anywhere (something to do with pid I think)
<tritium> dell500, does it move across the room?  cool magic!  ;)
<neutrin0> well how do I install a debian package on ubuntu?
<calc> dabaR: i know how to setup nat on linux
<calc> dabaR: actually you probably should tell neutrin0 since i am going to bed now anyway (12:40am)
* calc bbl
<calc> neutrin0: that dhcp3-server package is in ubuntu
<PeerSoft> do people in this chan ever sleep ;x
* calc really gone now
<neutrin0> thanks calc
<calc> PeerSoft: i do :)
<PeerSoft> lol i do too
<PeerSoft> but cant goto bed for another 2 hours
<calc> heh
<PeerSoft> waitin for a friend to bring me a CD RW
<PeerSoft> =x
<PeerSoft> and he's @ work
<Hobbsee> PeerSoft: occasionally, but i'm on the other side of the world to most people
<neutrin0> my root passwd is inefective from within gnome
<PeerSoft> lol hobb; im in the US
* keikoz bjour tlm
<PeerSoft> neutrin0: you have tons of nix problems dont u?
<MadpilotPPC> neutrin0, unless you've set a root pw, there is no such thing in Ubuntu...
<Hobbsee> lol...yeah, along with the rest of the irc channel, or most of them
<sambagirl> sharing doesnt work, printing does not work, nothing works.
<sambagirl> grr
<sambagirl> frustrations
<neutrin0> i have set it and am promted for it when using the install pkg tool
<neutrin0> works from terminal though
<neutrin0> and yes nix is tons of phun
<neutrin0> hooray
<PeerSoft> well Hobbsee, I never used linux actually - I am getting kubuntu in about 2 weeks for phily; from canada
<Hobbsee> PeerSoft: fun!  then you can spend all night just playing with the configurations, and downloading lots of interesting programs :D
<sambagirl> this isnt linux this is something different inreality. gui-linux is what it is.
<PeerSoft> Lol yea
<PeerSoft> AND
<PeerSoft> im on dialup
<PeerSoft> what fun huh?
<PeerSoft> ;x
<disasm> sambagirl: lol ;-)
<seanj> delayed fun!
<PeerSoft> but I have a good friend of mine thats really   excellent @ linux thats going to help me out .
<MadpilotPPC> PeerSoft, Ubuntu on dailup? ouch... really s l o w fun
<Hobbsee> PeerSoft: yucky.  Befriend someone with dsl immediately, and suggest a lan party or something
<PeerSoft> Lol, im not downloading the big shit
<PeerSoft> im getting it all on CD
<neutrin0> hooray synaptic
<PeerSoft> ;] 
<PeerSoft> all im using linux for is learning
<PeerSoft> for now
<PeerSoft> till i get broadband
<PeerSoft> ill get xchat
<PeerSoft> gaim
<PeerSoft> and use gimp
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC: the trick is to run updates while you sleep - on dialup ;)
<PeerSoft> isnt there a nix software to manipulate win32 programs to run on nix
<tritium> PeerSoft, the master of hitting the enter key
<Hobbsee> peersoft: use a livecd first - it's quicker to fix
<disasm> sambagirl: i think i spent a good 5 hours de-userfriendlying ubuntu to make it user friendly for me ;-) main problem was compiling cups from scratch because the default disables the web admin (however someone notified me of a trick after I had already done it)
<sambagirl> how come when i try to open the windows workgroup it shows nothing inside and says it cannot display everything and show me nothing.
<esac> i wish that linux was to the point where windows is. i really really really want to use linux but it always leaves me disappointed
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: are you using a firewall?
<HrdwrBoB> disasm: it's merely disabled not compiled out :)
<thoreauputic> PeerSoft: the enter key isn't a substitute for punctuation BTW
<sambagirl> i have a router
<sambagirl> ahhh
<PeerSoft> lol
<sambagirl> i remember reading about that somewhere.
<sambagirl> there is a default set for firewall on for ubuntu or linux correct?
<PeerSoft> how hard is nix to learn?
<Hobbsee> what, about firewalls being a problem at times?
<PeerSoft> or does it just take some getting use too
<seanj> nix is about as hard to learn as windows, imho
<sambagirl> that explains why i cannot access the web setv er from outside my network.
<seanj> it all just takes time :)
<thoreauputic> PeerSoft: how long is a piece of string? And yes ;)
<MadpilotPPC> PeerSoft, it's not that complex, if you're comfortable with computers already
<disasm> sambagirl: no default firewall, you can see if you have any firewall rules in place with iptables -L
<PeerSoft> yea
<PeerSoft> I develop software on windowws
<PeerSoft> windows*
<PeerSoft> working on PeerShare right now a p2p application
<PeerSoft> ;
<PeerSoft> so i know a tad about computers
* thoreauputic puts superglue on PeerSoft 's enter key
<Hobbsee> PeerSoft: nice
<tritium> Really?
<tritium> That
<tritium> sounds
<tritium> fujn
<tritium> PeerSoft,
<PeerSoft> wtf is this about "enter key"
<seanj> stop needling the person please
<tritium> s/fujn/fun
<thoreauputic> PeerSoft: its
<thoreauputic> really
<thoreauputic> annoying
<seanj> it's called people think you have to write entire paragraphs
<thoreauputic> when
<thoreauputic> u
<thoreauputic> do that
<sambagirl> it say all 3 accept
<sambagirl> is that correct?
<Hobbsee> sambagrl: i've found that firestarter ends up blocking smb
<seanj> thoreauputic, use /ignore and quit heckling :(
<SGershon> Hi.
<SGershon> I installed Ubuntu, and it's very nice, but it did not recognize my OnBoard nework device, and my OnBoard sound as well. Can you suggest something/someone/someplace that can help me solve this issue?
<PeerSoft> oh thats just the way im use to typing ;x im sorry.
<PeerSoft> im not use to typing in one sentence competely
<disasm> sambagirl: if all 3 are accept then no firewall is enabled
<PeerSoft> and i type fast as it is.
<crimsun> MadpilotPPC, I don't know if you noticed, but a newer version of ffmpeg has been placed in Breezy. PPC users should be able to view WMV9 files with vlc once I get that all fixed up and uploaded.
<tritium> seanj, it's nearly flooding
<seanj> grr. another crappy experience in #ubuntu. i hope this is the last time i'm here
<thoreauputic> seanj: for the benefit of others, friend, not me
<seanj> tritium, that's hardly flooding
<disasm> sambagirl: ps aux|grep smb show samba running?
<PeerSoft> i dont like spending all my time talking about subjects ina a complete paragraph, due to others might miss what im saying if i need help or something yanno
<MadpilotPPC> crimsun, good to hear - still running Hoary on this machine, but the owner of it will be glad to know that!
<hondje> people will complain about people complaining
<hondje> I love this place
<PeerSoft> brb, extracting photoshop on my rents computer so I can reburn and install on my machine - the disc is a little scratched and won't extract on my PC ;x
<sambagirl> what exactly does it say? i see things but i dont understand them.
<PeerSoft> brb
<SGershon> Nobody has a good advice?
<HrdwrBoB> I have lots of good advice
<HrdwrBoB> but I'm not sure it's relevant at this juncture :)
<SGershon> Thanks, bob!
<SGershon> ;)
<disasm> sambagirl: let me reprase that: type: ps aux|grep smb you should see /usr/sbin/smbd -D about 5 times
<HrdwrBoB> SGershon: what is your motherboard
<sambagirl> i see it 3 times
<disasm> ok, that should be good
<PeerSoft> k back its extracting
<sambagirl> i am on my boyfriends computer so i dont want to mess up things much but i will do what needs to be done.
<SGershon> I am using a Toshiba Lapop: Satellite M40.
<disasm> sambagirl: can you paste your smb.conf to pastebin?
<bz0b> hey all
<PeerSoft> hello bz0b
<sambagirl> i dont have any glue :)
<bz0b> yay, now i am fully upgraded to breezy, thanks for the people who helped me out earier
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> no i dont believe so
<PeerSoft> how hard would it be to make an application on linux? like if i wanted to make peershare a linux client?
<cafuego_> SGershon: .. but trust me on the sunscreen.
<PeerSoft> what language is it? Perl?
<disasm> sambagirl: lol ;-) what did you do to setup samba? did you manually edit smb.conf, or use some utility?
<bob2> PeerSoft: same difficulty as making it on any other OS
<cafuego_> bob2:
<bob2> PeerSoft: harder since you've never done it before
<cafuego_> bob2: Well...
<sambagirl> heh these channel ops have their work cut out for them
<PeerSoft> lol bob2, but what language would I have to use?
<gigaclon> Peersoft it would depend on the GUI
<bob2> PeerSoft: anything you like
<disasm> PeerSoft: well, if you have the source code, just modify it to run on linux using linux libraries instead of <insert proprietary library here>
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: Pick a language, start coding. perl, php, C, python, c++, c#, Fortran, Cobol...
<bob2> PeerSoft: there's probably > 40 complete and useful languages in ubuntu
<sambagirl> setup samba?
<PeerSoft> I know i cant use anything I like - Visual Basic wont run on nix lol
<gigaclon> if you did it in GTK+ it should be easy usable
<SGershon> HrdwrBob, do you know some application that'd help me recognizing my MoBo, my onboard network device?
<sambagirl> i thought it was already engaged when i installed it?
<PeerSoft> but ill do it in C++ or C#
<HrdwrBoB> SGershon: lspci will tell you what is on thepci bus
<CarlFK> SGershon - lspci
<PeerSoft> have my C++ developers do it.
<sambagirl> maybe my update try of breezy did something to mess it up?
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: Visual basic is not a language, it's an abomination. Then again, Kylix works fine on Linux, as does REALbasic.
<bob2> PeerSoft: ay real language, then
<disasm> sambagirl: ok, you did sudo apt-get install samba basically?
<sambagirl> btw what is the estimate of ubuntu users ?
<PeerSoft> VB is just a RAD tool Rapid APplication Development tool - if u want something small fast, use it thast whats ive learned
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> i do it now
<PeerSoft> why waste time in C/C++ or any other language to make a real small program
<PeerSoft> yanno
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: I used to sue VB. it's shit with a captial shit.
<bob2> sambagirl: no one knows
<PeerSoft> well I use .NET
<bob2> sambagirl: more cds than you can imagine have been shipped out
<PeerSoft> works better, and faster now
<NsOmNiAc> hey .NET why don't you use Mono ?
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: .net runs fine on Linux if you compile it with mono.
* benplaut goes off to try and love KDE
<PeerSoft> oh really?
<sambagirl> they need to put some kind of thing to register it or something or somethign but that might ruin the freedom people have so nevermind
<PeerSoft> hrm; might hafta do that ;] 
<sambagirl> this is not Microsoft :)
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: Well, _should_ run fine on Linux if you compile it with mono.
<SGershon> PeerSoft, I made an app for hte work on GTK+ and C, it was very nice, although GTK+ is not intuitive at all, and you hve to read docs all the time. Make sure you hve an internet connection with you while you code...
<sambagirl> i try that now sudo apt-get install samba
<PeerSoft> dont get me wrong PeerShare is being developed in C++
<disasm> sambagirl: what directory are you trying to share?
<PeerSoft> not VB
<nalioth> cafuego_: why wont ubotu take a factoid?
<bob2> SGershon: by "GTK+ is not intuitive", do you mean the C API?
<cafuego_> C++ is marginally better then VB. But not by much.
<SGershon> Yes, soryy, htat what I meant.
<bob2> ah, right
<PeerSoft> well ive learned as long as you do use MFC you'll be fine lol
<bob2> tho all C OOP APIs I've seen have been ass ;)
<PeerSoft> MFC downgrades it alot
<NsOmNiAc> PeerSoft why not check out the mono project
<NsOmNiAc> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<gigaclon> If you have ever done JAVA GUI programming then, gtkmm is a piece of cake
<PeerSoft> i might have to do that
<NsOmNiAc> <3 Mono
<sambagirl> i just want to see if it works and to install a printer. i ran linux 1.0 before but it was different. i ran xenix and a bbs under xenix and sco unix but they looked different.
<SGershon> HrdwrBoB, CarlFK, if I use lspci, then how should I proceed?
<cafuego_> Linux 1.0?
<sambagirl> yes
<PeerSoft> ive always looked for linux reference sites.. they all suck usually
<sambagirl> slackware or something i think?
<CarlFK> SGershon - look at the results ;)
<PeerSoft> but #ubunto works really well ;] 
<cafuego_> sambagirl: Are you sure?
<sambagirl> yes
<bob2> PeerSoft: reference sites?  you mean API documentation?
<sambagirl> i am sure or maybe it was something else it was on cd alongtime ago my brother had it
<cafuego_> Linux 1.0 is ouchies :-)
<PeerSoft> Linux Learning Material
<PeerSoft> not development
<PeerSoft> just linux in general
<JKnife> hey bob2 i figured ot why i was only getting 30kB/sec d/ls
<sambagirl> he bought it came with a BIG book
<disasm> sambagirl: well for starters, once you get samba installed, you have to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to your liking
<JKnife> i was using http
<sambagirl> had cd in back.
<PeerSoft> but brb again.
<wickedpuppy> PeerSoft, have you tried tldp ?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell PeerSoft about docs
<bob2> JKnife: so?
<sambagirl> i remember tty's and getty defs and thigns like that. it was interesting.
<MadpilotPPC> !tell PeerSoft about cli
<JKnife> now i get 200kB
<sambagirl> rand bbs called coconet was graphical
<bob2> if http is significantly slower than ftp or anything else, your network is broken
<JKnife> using ftp
<SGershon> Ok, CarlFK. Unfortunately, beause my linux doesn't recognize my network device, I'll need to reboot later, use lspci, and then come back for more help.
<SGershon> (I am now on Windows)
<cafuego_> bob2: Or you have a BOFH who's modifying your bandwidth so he cna fetch pron faster.
<bob2> hah
<JKnife> SGershon, what type of card to you have
<cafuego_> not that I'd ever do such a thing...
<SGershon> I am using a Toshiba Lapop: Satellite M40.
<sambagirl> doing the thing now
<CarlFK> SGershon - look around for lspci for win - it is out there
<sambagirl> brb
<ColonelKernel> what the heck is wrong with glxgears in breezy?
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: Nothing.
<wickedpuppy> ColonelKernel, very wrong
<sambagirl> somethign is happening
<sambagirl> brb
<bob2> cafuego_: I'd've thought you''d run driftnet and let the lusers find the porn for you
<JKnife> network card
<ColonelKernel> A- its SUPER slow B-no text output
<bob2> ColonelKernel: read the changelog
<wickedpuppy> agreed ...
<disasm> ooh boy, its 2 am got classes in the morning, time to sleep...
<ColonelKernel> and I know that my nvidia setup is tight because I can play enemy territory
<JKnife> right click on my computer soto propteries the hardware then device manager
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<bob2> ColonelKernel: glxgears is not a benchmarking tool, remember
<JKnife> goto*
<ColonelKernel> bob2, the breezy changelog?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: no, the glxgears changelog
<ColonelKernel> bob2, where can I find that?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: the same place every other changelog is on your system?
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: just ebcaus erthe gears spin slowly doesn't mean don't get redrawn in vram 5000 times a second.
<sambagirl> did grep thing again still same thing. i try install again brb
<bob2> ColonelKernel: /usr/share/doc/packagename/changelog.Debian.gz
<ColonelKernel> thank you
<sambagirl> wow it says breezy
<ColonelKernel> thank you
<sambagirl> something going on here
<SGershon> JKnife, the network card is Marvell Yukon 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller
<sambagirl> thank you for your help
<sambagirl> can i private message whoemver it is i talked with/
<sambagirl> ?
<SGershon> That's what Windows Manager says
<sambagirl> oh then you have to do that config thing.
<bz0b> fluxbox is godly!
<JKnife> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=220663
<PeerSoft> back
<NsOmNiAc> <3 fluxbox
<bz0b> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<3 fluxbox!
<JKnife> E17 is imo better then fluxbox... dont get me wrong i LOVE fluxbox
<PeerSoft> thx madpilot
<NsOmNiAc> I haven't played with the latest version of E ye t
<NsOmNiAc> have they released a stable version yet ?
<JKnife> no
<JKnife> still pre-aplha
<JKnife> alpha*
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh I'm waiting
<bob2> that thread is ridiculous
<cafuego_> !ita
<ubotu> rumour has it, ita is italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore
<PeerSoft> question..
<NsOmNiAc> answer ....
<PeerSoft> with MonoBasic... you can run that in linux using basic coding?
<BlueEagle> argument..
<NsOmNiAc> yup
<SGershon> JKnife, It ooks great, I'll try to understand what people say there.... ;)
<transgress_> is there a way to check if inotify is enabled on the kernel i'm running?
<PeerSoft> nice
<NsOmNiAc> and you can get MonoDevelop
<NsOmNiAc> it's in Synaptic Package manager
<cafuego_> PeerSoft: the goal is 100% compatibility. When you ahve tome tim, also check out 'beagle'.
<bob2> transgress_: grep INOTIFY /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<cafuego_> "have some time"
<PeerSoft> k
<PeerSoft> link do u have one?
<JKnife> i dont like the gnome-pkg manager
<cafuego_> !beagle
<ubotu> it has been said that beagle is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryBeagleInstallHowto
<cafuego_> JKnife: Then sue another one.
<JKnife> sue another one?
<gvrocha> I am having trouble with apache2. 4 instances of it appear in the ps -e but when I try to http://localhost I get timed out
<sambagirl> ok says starting samba demon
<cafuego_> JKnife: yeah, lawyers
<JKnife> :-/
<sambagirl> what file i needed to configure/
<cafuego_> gvrocha: Is apache listening on 127.0.0.1 ?
<JKnife> gvrocha, try 127.0.0.1
<gvrocha> the output for netstat -plot shows tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN     -                   off (0.00/0/0)
<gvrocha> I've tried 127.0.0.1 doesn't work either
<cafuego_> gvrocha: firewall? is the 'lo' interface up?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell gvrocha about apache
<gvrocha> cafuego: how can I tell?
<JKnife> ifconfig lo
<cafuego_> gvrocha: Actually, that netstats output shows it's listening on all ivp6 addresses... not ipv4 ones.
<sambagirl> do i have to use vi to edit? i hate that thing.
<bob2> MadpilotPPC: that factoid doesn't seem very related
<SGershon> The Ubuntu installation I did is : DISKNAME  Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" - Release i386. Is there something newer/better?
<bob2> sambagirl: use any editor you like
<bob2> SGershon: no
<sambagirl> ok
<bob2> SGershon: it only came out 5 months ago
<sambagirl> thank you bob
<dell500> does anyone know how I might fix this HUGE resolution problem??
<gigaclon> SGershon, not stable
<cafuego_> Ubuntu Vista is due out in 2007.
<gvrocha> cafuego: hum... what does that mean?
<cafuego_> !tell dell500 -about fixres
<SGershon> dell500: not stable?
<atha> gvrocha: just a guesss, but try http://ip-6-localhost/
<sambagirl> this the correct command?  edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MadpilotPPC> bob2, gvrocha was about to suggest stop & restart of Apache, and/or check ports.conf, all of which is referenced from that wiki URL...
<cafuego_> gvrocha: Probably that it's time for a break.
<bob2> sambagirl: no, whataever editor you like
<atha> if that works, it's indeed listening only the ipv6 address
<gigaclon> 5.10 is currently in beta release
<bob2> sambagirl: how did you edit files on linux 1.0?
<sambagirl> vi
<bob2> sambagirl: (nano /etc/samba/smb.conf would work)
<thoreauputic> bob2: ed, perhaps ;)
<gvrocha> cafuego: what do u mean?
<Chousuke> Heh, I wonder what Linux 1.0 was like :P
<sambagirl> vi was what i used. it's not easy to use vi.
<gvrocha> MadpilotPPC: what are you talking about?
<bjv> from gnome-office, what is the name of the spreadsheet program?
<NsOmNiAc> sure it is .. just takes some time getting used to
<bjv> im trying to find just it in APT.
<NsOmNiAc> Gnumeric
<sambagirl> nano works thanks much.
<gvrocha> could anyone refer me to a troubleshooting guide for apache2 at least?
<MadpilotPPC> gvrocha, best to ignore me, it's late and I shouldn't be on IRC... ;)
<X7C> how do i see which services i have installed?
<bjv> NsOmNiAc: roger.
<bjv> thx.
<gvrocha> MadpilotPPC: me neither...
<NsOmNiAc> np
<xiaogil> how to send a drawer with its content using scp ?
<sambagirl> uppercase lower case sensitive important?
<er4z0r> re
<bob2> xiaogil: drawer? you mean directory?
<xiaogil> yes
<Chousuke> xiaogil: scp -r
<NsOmNiAc> scp -r
<bob2> rsync is a lot less suck than scp, tho
<Chousuke> is rsync encrypted?
<gvrocha> could anyone refer me to a troubleshooting guide for apache2 at least?
<MadpilotPPC> gvrocha, I've no idea how familiar you are with Apache2, but that Ubuntu wiki page I had ubotu send you does have some basic config info on it
<BlueEagle> chousuke: I do not think so.
<xiaogil> scp -r mydirectory user@192.168.0.x right ?
<sambagirl> I just change workgroup name right? leave everything else be, no?
<Chousuke> BlueEagle: 'k
<bob2> Chousuke: it runs over ssh
<dell500> my resolution problem has to do with trying to extend my desktop to dual monitors
<bob2> Chousuke: so, yes
<Chousuke> xiaogil: no.
<Chousuke> you forgot the :
* ColonelKernel pokes smot
<xiaogil> scp -r mydirectory user@192.168.0.x: right ?
<atha> jes
<Chousuke> yes.
<NsOmNiAc> yup
<xiaogil> thanx
<X7C> how do i see which services i have running?
<PeerSoft> console
<PeerSoft> top
<PeerSoft> =X
<PeerSoft> i think
<PeerSoft> ;x
* PeerSoft never used linux before, dont listen to me
<Chousuke> that shows all processes :P
<X7C> :S
<PeerSoft> at least I did a right cmd
<PeerSoft> ;)
<bob2> X7C: define services
<Chousuke> or those consimung most memory.
<hansi_xp> anybody know of any good tutorials for linux?
<sambagirl> does nano save when you exit?
<gvrocha> MadpilotPC: I didn't get the URL... only  !tell gvrocha about apache
<BlueEagle> dell500: dual monitors are a breeze with nVidia cards.
<thoreauputic> sambagirl: ctrl-x and say yes
<Chousuke> only if you tell it to.
<X7C> bob2 X7C: define services << stuff i don't really use, the system believes it's useful
<dell500> BlueEagle, thanks
<BlueEagle> dell500: Need any help with that?
<sambagirl> thank you
<bjv> after reading ps -A for a couple hours i get a pretty clear idea of what is running on a box.
<Hobbsee> hansi_xp: control-escape.com ?
<MadpilotPPC> gvrocha, ubotu should have sent you a /msg - but here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dell500> BlueEagle, ya :)
<xiaogil> how to see the current user on windows, so that i can use ssh to send and retrieve datas from ubuntu ?
<hansi_xp> Hobbsee: thanks dude, that's cool
<bjv> that first  ps -A   on a new machine/distro is pretty wild though.
<dell500> BlueEagle, it's an ATI card though
<Hobbsee> hansi_xp: no problem
<BlueEagle> dell500: Well the xorg.conf would be mostly the same.
<benplaut> how can i make GTK apps in KDE look the same as they do in gnome?
<NilXu> is there a bug that makes the installation of breezy not ask for a root password?
<Chousuke> NilXu: no
<dell500> the resolution is correct, but it spans on both screens, but it's like i have to scroll around on the desktop to find stuff
<dell500> make sense?
<Chousuke> NilXu: use sudo
<NilXu> mine didnt
<bonee> how do i install a .deb file
<Chousuke> there is no root on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> !tell NilXu about root
<atha> xiaogil: you cannot (from ubuntu client to windows), unless you have ssh server on windows installed
<vikash> i
<vikash> hi
<NsOmNiAc> sure there is you just have to enable root
<sambagirl> do i need to reboot befcause it still shows the old work group or stop and restart samba?
<NilXu> waht do you mean there is no root?
<Chousuke> bonee: dpkg -i  file.deb
<Chousuke> NsOmNiAc: which you shouldn't do
<NsOmNiAc> nope
<Chousuke> NilXu: root login is disabled.
<vikash> hi can anybody tell me how to stop animations while minimizing and maximizing winsows
<thoreauputic> NilXu: read the URL ubotu sent you
<Chousuke> NilXu: use sudo with your user password
<NilXu> even in character cell?
<Chousuke> yes.
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gvrocha> MadpilotPPC: I tried restarting and get a message httpd not running... should httpd show up in ps -e after restarting???
<thoreauputic> NilXu: ^^^] 
<Thunderguy> What do you mean there is no root on ubuntu?
<vikash> u can enable root
<Chousuke> do sudo apt-get install foo for example
<NilXu> !root
<Thunderguy> is there not one on breezy or something?
<vikash> root account can be enabled
<Chousuke> Thunderguy: I meant it's disabled.
<Thunderguy> sudo su, right?
<Chousuke> and unnecessary
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> sudo -s
<Chousuke> or sudo -i
<thoreauputic> sudo -i actually
<vikash> go to administration<login screen setup
<vikash> security
<NilXu> well i enabled it by clearing the "*" in the shadow file and then setting a password
<vikash> check  permit root to login from gdm
<Chousuke> vikash: You shouldn't do that.
<Chousuke> no.
<vikash> open terminal
<Chousuke> that's wrong too
<vikash> type sudo passwd root
<Chousuke> wtf.
<gigaclon> but it's is not recommended
<gigaclon> sudo commands get logged
<vikash> ya it's not recommended
<gigaclon> root command do not
<Chousuke> NilXu: why?
<Thunderguy> Yeah I set up ubuntu on expert only heh.
<vikash> but u can enable it
<vikash> as i told
<Thunderguy> so I didn't know about the root not being enabled.
<Chousuke> NilXu:  having root login is unnecessary
<NilXu> i have just never done an install before when it didnt ask for a root pass
* thoreauputic yawns
<Chousuke> NilXu: Yeah, ubuntu is unique in that regard
<vikash> follow what i told u
<ghita> hi
<vikash> and ur root account will be enabled
<NilXu> it makes setting up your server a lot easier
<ghita> can enyone compile with gcc?
<Chousuke> NilXu: not really
<NsOmNiAc> sudo = safer
<Chousuke> NilXu: sudo -i gives you a root shell
<Thunderguy> If you don't setup a root account, doesn't any user gain access to destroy the system?
<vikash> ya
<Chousuke> Thunderguy: no.
<thoreauputic> ghita: install build-esential
<Thunderguy> That doesn't make sense.
<iin> hi
<NsOmNiAc> for example if you have other users you only want to be able to do certain things you can edit sudoers and be specific
<NsOmNiAc> Thunderguy no
<thoreauputic> ghita: build-essential, sorry
<vikash> how can i stop animation
<Chousuke> Thunderguy: only the first user is considered an admin
<NilXu> Chousuke: i guess that makes sense it was just really weird
<Thunderguy> ah ok.
<Chousuke> NilXu: Yrah.
<vikash> how can i stop animations
<NsOmNiAc> and is the only user that can use sudo unless otherwise specified
<vikash> how can i stop animations
<Chousuke> vikash: stop repeating
<Thunderguy> and, su passwd root, resets the root account?
<Chousuke> Ubuntu should be more clear about the fact that it uses sudo
<NilXu> Chousuke: i guess it would have made even nmore sense if there was at least something in the install documenting it
<ghita> I have everything installed but evry time i try to compile a program or the lirc driver I get:C compiler cannot create executables
<kumakun> What plugin do I need to playback mpg files?
<Thunderguy> mpg1-2-3
<thoreauputic> ghita: install build-essential
<vikash> hey chousuke plz help me
<thoreauputic> ghita: as I said
<student> hi....
<NsOmNiAc> vikash it would help if you would tell us which window manager your using
<kumakun> thunderguy: was that to me?
<Chousuke> like: To experts: THIS DISTRO USES SUDO INSTEAD OF ROOT! DO NOT BE CONFUSED.
<vikash> if u people do not reply how would
<ghita> build-essential is installed
<vikash> gnome
<snausages> how do i associate all video files with mplayer ?
<NilXu> i guess
<Thunderguy> Yeah.. might be different though hang on
<vikash> ubuntu 5.10
<Chousuke> noob users need not know
<NilXu> true
<CarlFK> ghita - there is a configure.log file or something - near the end will be some details on your problem
<kumakun> Thanks.
<Chousuke> since whenever they do something that needs admin privileges, ubuntu will prompt them for their password
<vikash> he nsomni
<thoreauputic> snausages: in the file manager, right click file, choose properties, set app
<vikash> do u know how to do that
<ghita> configure:1214: gcc -o conftest -O2 -g -Wall   conftest.c  1>&5
<ghita> configure:1211: warning: return type defaults to 'int'
<snausages> thoreauputic, thanks
<ghita> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<scanwinder> would most pcmcia usb cards be linux compatible?
<NsOmNiAc> Sytem - Preferences - Windows
<NilXu> Chousuke: what is the time limit before sudo reqiuires you to enter pass again; and can it be changed?
<thoreauputic> snausages: no worries :)
<NsOmNiAc> that was for your vikash
<Chousuke> NilXu: yes.
<Chousuke> NilXu: it's 15 seconds or something
<vikash> when i tried to make vlc my default player it gave error"could not add to application database"
<weeemann> so where would there be a place to download the w32codecs package? :-\
<Chousuke> can't remember the config file though.
<MadpilotPPC> 15 minutes, isn't it? for sudo?
<thoreauputic> NilXu: 15 minutes from memory
<vikash> how can i ix that
<n00bster> good morning evryone
<Chousuke> minutes?
<Chousuke> wtf. :P
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC: yes I think so
<Chousuke> that's an eternity.
<NilXu> Chousuke: i assume it would mention it in the man page
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: it's configurable :)
<sambagirl> 1v simple question if you have a router you configure your network properties and static address since your machine address is always the same to the routher understand?
<Chousuke> thoreauputic: yes.
<vikash> chousuke help me
<Chousuke> vikash: I can't.
<MadpilotPPC> Chousuke, there's a command to kill sudo's pw right away - sudo -<something>... man sudo will tell you
<NsOmNiAc> vikash: should be system-preferences-preferred applications
<vikash> anybody know how to make vlc as default player
<Chousuke> thoreauputic: wasn't your nick thoreauptic at some point? ;/
<ColonelKernel> sudo doesnt work like it does on Ubuntu on other distros
<thoreauputic> Chousuke: no, never
<Chousuke> duh.
<Chousuke> well, that's how I've been reading it then
<X7C> is it posible to uninstall mysql without deleting the ubuntu-desktop package?
<thoreauputic> :)
<Chousuke> ColonelKernel: It's not that difficult to set up though.
<vikash> NsOmni  there is no option for media files
<bimberi> ghita: try installing libc6-dev
<ColonelKernel> Chousuke, no not at all - the setup is the same for me anyhow
<kumakun> Thunderguy: What was that download again?
<ColonelKernel> but in Centos for instance theres no sudo -i
<X7C> is it posible to uninstall mysql without deleting the ubuntu-desktop package?
<ColonelKernel> which makes su completely unneccesary
<vikash> tell me about any good c++ compiler to learn c++ in ubuntu 5.10
<X7C> oe maybe just stop the daemon
<Chousuke> vikash: for learning?
<Chousuke> g++ is a compiler
<vikash> ya
<vikash> chousuke
<atha> X7C: its
<atha> it's safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> but just using it won't teach you a thing :/
<thoreauputic> vikash: g++ is included in build-essential
<X7C> ah
<X7C> :S
<ghita> libc6-dev is instaled
<NsOmNiAc> vikash : shrug
<vikash> suppose i write an program then how can i compile it
<ghita> i will try to reinstallit
<Chousuke> g++ is actually gcc which links with c++ libs
<vikash> how can i install g++
<SGershon> What is the difference between warty and hoary? Is there a third type?
<feralgirl> has anyone had any luck installing a D-Link G630?
<thoreauputic> vikash: I just told you above
<bimberi> ghita: it should include the file usr/lib/crt1.o
<thoreauputic> vikash: install the build-essential package
<MadpilotPPC> later, all. need sleep badly...
<vikash> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vikash> shall it work
<thoreauputic> vikash: right
<gvrocha> what does the proto column on the output of netstat means???
<dooglus> NsOmNiAc: you don't need to edit sudoers, just tick the relevant box when creating the new users.
<vikash> ok thanx
<Thunderguy> not sure kumakun, think this might be it? apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<vikash> thoreauputic
<vikash> thoreauputic  u ever used windows xp
<kumakun> Okay. brb
<atha> gvrocha: type of the listening (or connected) socket
<vikash> we compile java programs using javac <filename>  in windows
<X7C> postfix is the thing that manages mailing in the system right?
<cafuego_> gvrocha: the kind of socket. unix (local), ipv4/ipv6 - tcp/udp
<vikash> how can we compile  java  programsin linux
<gvrocha> atha: if apache2 is listening on tcp6, what does that mean?
<cafuego_> X7C: mail delivery yes
<vikash> i have installed j2sdk 1.4.2.09
<vikash> thoreauputic
<vikash> where r u
<kumakun> Must be more to it, Thunderguy. I've got the latest version of that, and I'm still not getting mpeg support.
<cafuego_> vikash: the same way; javac foo.java
<vikash> in terminal
<thoreauputic> vikash: I know nothing about compiling java, sorry
<X7C> thx
<vikash> cafuego  help me
<X7C> it's got nothing to do with external accounts i have, right?
<vikash> i should place program in bin directory
* thoreauputic doesn't *want* to know about compiling java either
<dooglus> vikash: use 'javac' to compile java
<vikash> one i tried
<dooglus> vikash: use 'apt-file search' to find a package containing bin/javac
<SGershon> What is the difference between warty and hoary? Is there a third type?
<vikash> ok
<thoreauputic> vikash: stop asking particular people to help you - if someone can, they will
<vikash> ok thoreauputic
<atha> gvrocha: it's listening on a IPv6 address for some reason
<dooglus> vikash: javac will compile a .java file to a .class file
<dooglus> vikash: then you use 'java' to run the .class file
<wickedpuppy> lol ... shouldn't it be asked on #java instead ?
<coolj101> hi guys, would anyone happen to have any idea how I can get an HP Mezzanine Fibre Channel card up and running?
<coolj101> I
<coolj101> I've got ubuntu running on a Blade Server and I'd like to connect it to the SAN.
<SGershon> So, I think htere is a third. Hoary, Warty, and Breezy.
<SGershon> What are they? Whats the diference?
<gvrocha> atha: what is the "standard" way of listening? I cannot get http://locahost nor http:127.0.0.1 to work... Is this what is causing the trouble?
<vikash> while compiling with javac  it shows error  bash:javac not found
<atha> gvrocha: just try for a test: http://ip6-localhost/
<wickedpuppy> vikash, then you got no javac!!!!
<andysl> hey
<thoreauputic> SGershon: warty=first hoary=current breezy=development (breezy will release Oct 13)
<[Wiebel] > *sigh*
<wickedpuppy> i think its obvious ...
<andysl> how do you get the win32 codec support in breezy?
<vikash> javac is there in /usr/java/j2sdk/bin
<wickedpuppy> do you have it in your path vikash  ???
<[Wiebel] > nice to keep a channel only opend for regged users, but everytime the ircnet splits i get kicked because i'm not registered anymore
<SGershon> Thanks Thoreauputic.
<[Wiebel] > pretty anoying
<gvrocha> atha: it does work...
<vikash> how can i add it in path
<wickedpuppy> try typing java then press tab tab ... if you don't see javac then its not in your path
<wickedpuppy> vikash, edit path at /etc/profile
<thoreauputic> [Wiebel] : it's a measure against spambots - sorry
<gvrocha> atha: what is the difference of the usual way and this ip6-* way?
<[Wiebel] > thoreauputic: that's understandable
<thoreauputic> [Wiebel] : we aren't always +r
<[Wiebel] > i know
<vikash> should i add it to path even if i am compiling a file in bin directory
<[Wiebel] > but it's alway at night :)
<SGershon>  thoreauputic, is there a problem in installing Breezy? It seems tat my Network device is supported there.
<wickedpuppy> vikash, you are compiling a prog in /usr/local ??
<bimberi> ubotu tell andysl about w32codecs
<wickedpuppy> not in your /home dir ?
<gvrocha> atha: how do I get apache2 to work in the "usual" way (http://localhost/)???
<vikash> ya
<[Wiebel] > ubotu tell me about w32codecs
<wickedpuppy> you are going to be sudo all the time ?
<vikash> /usr/java/j2sdk/bin
<atha> gvrocha: check your messages, i'll explain
<thoreauputic> SGershon: depends on how comfortable you are with a pre-release distro - up to you really
<vikash> ya
<bimberi> [Wiebel] : "/msg ubotu w32codecs" is less typing :)
<wickedpuppy> holy ... i suggest no! pls ... add the path and do it in your home
<vikash> but it shows javac not found
<wickedpuppy> there is a reason why you got home and the progs are in another dir
<vikash> but whenit is not working there then how it would work in home
<ompaul> I just restarted my wm - I needed to killall esd to get audio to work - strange
<SGershon> I don't think I really mind. I'll give it a try.
<SGershon> Can I just install it on top of the hoary install, or I need to install breezy from inside warty?
<ompaul> thats on breezy
<vikash> how do i know what to type in path
<thoreauputic> vikash: you need to edit your PATH
<vikash> can u tell me
<[Wiebel] > bimberi: :>
<wickedpuppy> vikash, have you seen /etc/profile ?
<vikash> no
<n00bster> i forgot the command to edit xorg file -is it  sudu gedit /etc/xii/xorg.conf ?
<dooglus> vikash: PATH=/usr/java/j2sdk/bin:$PATH
<wickedpuppy> pls do ?
<vikash> ok
<wickedpuppy> pls ... pls pls pls read the file and ask
<thoreauputic> !tell SGershon about upgrade2breezy
<bjv> n00bster: X11 ?
<dooglus> vikash: check it afterwards by typing "type javac" - it should be found now
<bjv> capital X
<thoreauputic> SGershon: read the /msg ubotu sent you
<SGershon> :) thanks!
<dooglus> is www.google.com down?
<wickedpuppy> ...
<wickedpuppy> are you nut ?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<n00bster> i cant tell if it's x11 or xii from the font L)
<[Wiebel] > no, it's not on your internet floppy
<wickedpuppy> ok no ... google is not down
<n00bster> :)
<[Wiebel] > please download floppy #2
<dooglus> oh.  I can't reach it.
<ompaul> dooglus, no, it has been a while since they managed to do that :)
<vikash> the last line in my profile is umask  022
<bjv>  n00bster: ah, select/middleclick and it doesnt matter? :P
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:~/programming/bash$ ping google.com.sg
<wickedpuppy> PING google.com.sg (216.239.39.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<wickedpuppy> 64 bytes from 216.239.39.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=240 time=341 ms
<bjv> or are you not in a full gui. :P
<wickedpuppy> there you go
<n00bster> i'll tray ty.
<dooglus> oh, I can ping it.  can't access port 80 though.
<thoreauputic> vikash: I think you need to read some basic stuff about *nix
<n00bster> middleclick o's nothing
<n00bster> i just want to edit xorg resolution table
<dooglus> http://216.239.39.104/ is ok too, but it's the english one.
<wickedpuppy> can't check google.com ... i am redirected to .sg
<wickedpuppy> google.com.sg is alive though
<n00bster> middleclick Do's nothing*
<bjv> n00bster: ah, generally in linux a middle click will paste whatever the last thing you highlighted with the mouse.
<thoreauputic> vikash: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<n00bster> ok, bjv, igot it :} 10q u.
<wickedpuppy> n00bster, it can scroll too ... :P
<wickedpuppy> lol
<jayson_I> heloo dude..
<bjv> bah, why scroll when you can shift+pup the term. :P
<vikash> after adding path it still shows javac is not known command
<bjv> i need that wheel for pasting, man!
<kumakun> Anyone have insight on mpeg playback in breezy?
<thoreauputic> vikash: hash -r
<ompaul> n00bster, this is irc not a mobile phone :)
<vikash> hash -r  is used for what
<wickedpuppy> vikash, can paste us your PATH ?
<vikash> ya wait a minute
<ompaul> vikash, only the longer one
<wickedpuppy> just one line k ?
<bjv> ompaul: yeah, i was like "ten que.. wha? whatever."
<jayson_I> where i can download a site does have a pdf tutorial in C# and other languges?
<n00bster> ompaul - i apologize if i was flooding.
<dooglus> shouldn't have to rehash I don't think
<darklogic> oops, i just killed the kde panel
<wickedpuppy> jayson_I,  you want to download a pdf tutorial on C# and other languages ?
<ompaul> n00bster, you were not .. (yet)
<vikash> PATH=/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.2._09/bin:$PATH
<darklogic> whats it called so i can start it up again?
<darklogic> anyone?
<bjv> jayson_I: if you can learn the C# 'language' from one pdf i am going to be laughing sooo hard all evening. :P
<dooglus> vikash: did you put it into single quotes?
<wickedpuppy> vikash, pls quote ?
<vikash> whole string
<jayson_I> wickedpuppy: can you help me for my problem?
<wickedpuppy> yup ... single or double
<nerdy2> bjv, imho i wouldn't
<wickedpuppy> jayson_I, nope ... you can't learn any language from one pdf ... not even awk!!!
<jayson_I> bjv: that's y i'm trying to find more pdf tutorial
<wickedpuppy> that pdf gotta be one big pdf
<oneifreak> wickedpuppy: maybe html
<wickedpuppy> maybe ... no idea about C# but other languages are all on the net
<ompaul> wickedpuppy, ebook sized perhaps
<wickedpuppy> C/C++ all plenty
<darklogic> can anyone tell me how to start my kde panel??
<n00bster> anyhow, i managed it. so thank you all.  :}
<wickedpuppy> ah ebook .. thats perhaps
<nerdy2> wickedpuppy, yes there's C# as well, i think MS has a reference site somewhere, and of course the mono guys
<vikash> ya i used  quotes but still giving error
<jayson_I> wickedpuppy: what i'm trying to say is a site that offers a pdf file tutorial.
<darklogic> i killed it accidentally :(
<selinium> jayson_I, Have you asked in ##csharp ? :)
<thoreauputic> darklogic: type kicker
<wickedpuppy> dark, startkde or startx
<n00bster> cya..
<wickedpuppy> kicker ? thats new to me
<jayson_I> yup:
<HrdwrBoB> kicker is the KDE panel
<darklogic> thoreauputic, thanks bro
<wickedpuppy> vikash, type bash
<kumakun> Okay, this problem seems to be isolated to totem.
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: it's the name of the panel program
<wickedpuppy> it will force the shell to read from the config files
<kumakun> So, I guess my next question becomes is there a way to make Xine the default player for firefox?
<wickedpuppy> oh panel ... ah k
<wickedpuppy> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> wickedpuppy: :)
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi selinium :)
<vikash> wickedpuppy i am sending my profile file
<wickedpuppy> vikash, pls use the pastebin
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kumakun> Or is it just a matter of removing Totem?
<cronoh> w00t
<ompaul> n00bster, short night
<wickedpuppy> mpeg playback ?
<n00bster> :} heh
<Travis|H> how do I install an icon theme in ubuntu ... i download these icons in a set called nuoveXT .. has an index.theme file, but the theme preferences application won't install it
<wickedpuppy> whats playback ? play i know ... not playback ... reverse ?
<necho> hioo
<n00bster> well i fixed screen resolution. got 1280x1024 now..
<kumakun> Well..you know..when you get, say a movie trailer, and it plays inbrowser for you..
<thoreauputic> Travis|H: normally you just drag the compressed tarball to the theme dialogue
<kumakun> Well, it's defaulting to Totem, and totem isn't working...but Xine will play the file type...so I need to know how to make xine my default browser plugin.
<thoreauputic> Travis|H: or extract it in ~/.icons IIRC
<wickedpuppy> kumakun, what is the file type ?
<wickedpuppy> mpg ?
<kumakun> Yes.
<gvrocha> atha: it did work. thanks... but I did the same thing in a remote computer and I don't seem to be able to access it...
<n00bster> since updated ubuntu, it somehow changed it lovely desktop wallpaper, you send me the old one?
<wickedpuppy> now i am pretty sure there is plugin for totem to play mpg ...
<Travis|H> thorea: there it was ... i tried extracting and dragging the folder .. then the .index
<wickedpuppy> google it ?
<Travis|H> guess leaving it tared up was the trick
<Travis|H> thanks man
<kumakun> Haven't tried that yet...
<iiiears> exit
<thoreauputic> Travis|H: no worries :)
<kumakun> I was hoping it was in the repositories somewhere so I could just aptget it..
<selinium> kumakun, to use in browser movie/mp3 you need mplayer
<kumakun> I thought I downloaded that..
<selinium> kumakun, and the mozilla-mplayer plugin   sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<iiiears> Hello thoreauputic!
<thoreauputic> hi iiiears :)
<atha> gvrocha: check /var/log/apache2/error.log - it's the error log for apache
<iiiears> Do you have a link to the jre.deb?
<kumakun> standby.
<thoreauputic> iiiears: hmm - it keeps changing lately...
<gvrocha> atha: it seems fine: [Sun Sep 25 07:35:09 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<gvrocha> [Thu Sep 29 23:48:56 2005]  [notice]  caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<gvrocha> [Thu Sep 29 23:50:26 2005]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<iiiears> thoreauputic youare awesome - wouldn't of tried linux without your help.
<gvrocha> atha: i've ps -e the remote computer and apache is up and running
<thoreauputic> iiiears: heh- thanks - glad you tried it anyway ;)
<nalioth> iiiears: you're a linux natural
<gvrocha> atha: in the remote computer, netstat -plont gives me: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7244/apache2        off (0.00/0/0)
<gvrocha> t
<kumakun> Hm...seems the packages are broken...
<sobersabre> guys i want to setup frame buffer. intelfb. where can i read about ubuntu data on this ?
<selinium> kumakun, is that aimed at me? :)
<dooglus> vitriol: you shouldn't use single quotes around $PATH or the $ won't do its magic
<kumakun> selinium: Yes, sorry.
<gvrocha> atha: can you try http://gvrocha.homedns.org/ and see if you can access my webpage from wherever you are?
<dooglus> where are old packages archived?
<kumakun> selinium: It appears to be a question of my having switched to the breezy main repository last night to start getting updates. I think it's working now...certainly farther along than it had been.
<selinium> kumakun, Breezy?
<atha> gvrocha: doesn't seem to work from here - sorry but i have to go now
<thoreauputic> dooglus: on the web or locally, do you mean?
<selinium> kumakun, Do sorry, didn't read last post!
<dooglus> thoreauputic: either.  I need to find libgtk2.0-0 version 2.8.4-0ubuntu1
<dooglus> thoreauputic: (with source too, if possible)
<selinium> kumakun, not breezy64?
<kumakun> selinium: No, i386
<thoreauputic> dooglus: looked in /var/cache/apt/archives ? (I mean if you already have it)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: unfortunately only version 2.8.4-0ubuntu2 is in there
<kumakun> selinium: It seems to be coming along nicely from the hoary repositories.
<thoreauputic> ah
<dooglus> thoreauputic: is there no archive online?
<gvrocha> what could cause apache2 to be able to display http://localhost/index.html but not display http://mydnsdomainname/index/html??? Any tips?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: I would assume there is - have you tried packages.ubuntu.com ?
<dooglus> thoreauputic: that's an idea
<dooglus> thanks
<selinium> kumakun, I dont have any experience with breezy, i am holding out unil the official release. I have too much work on at the mo!  :)
<dooglus> thoreauputic: it seems that packages.u.c only has the current version for each of the beasts
<kumakun> selinium: That's fine. I was just eager to try it. Will the mozilla update require me to restart the browser?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: :(
<selinium> kumakun, i would of thought so, yes
<dooglus> thoreauputic: do you have it in your /var/cache/apt/archives?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: hang on
<kumakun> selinium: Well, we'll give thata  go, then.
<dooglus> ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-0_2.8.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<gvrocha> what could cause apache2 to be able to display http://localhost/index.html but not display http://mydnsdomainname/index/html??? Any tips?
<selinium> kumakun, Sorry, i could not help further.
<dooglus> gvrocha: the last /, between index and html?
<gvrocha> dooglus: ok other than that...
<gvrocha> what could cause apache2 to be able to display http://localhost/index.html but not display http://mydnsdomainname/index.html??? Any tips?
<dooglus> gvrocha: your firewall
<gvrocha> dooglus: how can I check that?
<thoreauputic> dooglus: sorry - no luck
<dooglus> gvrocha: apache only listening for local connections
<kumakun> selinium: you may still can. It's trying to open with totem. can I get that to open with xine?
<dooglus> anyone?  does anyone have a file /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-0_2.8.4-0ubuntu1_i386.deb please?
<gvrocha> dooglus: how do I find whether this is what's happening
<dooglus> gvrocha: run "sudo iptables -L | wc -l" - what do you see?
<gvrocha> I see 8
<gvrocha> dooglus: I see 8
<dooglus> ooh.  I see 9.  It's almost certain you don't have the firewall enabled.
<benplaut> kicker is the only good part of KDE... but even it could be a whole lot better
<benplaut> okey, i'm back on gnome:)
<gvrocha> dooglus: does this mean the firewall is not causing the trouble?
<dooglus> gvrocha: I reckon so.
<dooglus> gvrocha: what do you see from "netstat -plt"?
<dooglus> (don't paste if it's more than 2 lines)
<gvrocha> dooglus: the line that has apache in it shows: tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN     6915/apache2
<dooglus> hmm.  so it's listening to all addresses (the * in front of :www tells you that)
<selinium> ku
<dooglus> gvrocha: your router isn't allowing incoming connections on port 80 to get to your PC.  that's a possibility
<selinium> kumakun, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<gvrocha> dooglus: any way to test that? they used to work in the past...
<kumakun> standby.
<dooglus> gvrocha: what's your external IP address?
<gvrocha> From ifconfig I get 68.127.139.104 for eth0 (that's my DSL connection)
<dooglus> gvrocha: is apache on the box you're IRCing from?
<kumakun> selinium: complains of unmet dependencies.
<gvrocha> doglus: yep
<dooglus> Hello World!!!
<selinium> kumakun, use synaptic, and see what it says.
<gvrocha> dooglus: so you got it?
<dooglus> gvrocha: I can see your index.html fine...
<gvrocha> dooglus: cool
<kumakun> selinium: it only gave me 3. let me try and get those..
<dooglus> gvrocha: so maybe the problem is with DNS.
<dooglus> http://68.127.139.104/ worked for me
<gvrocha> dooglus: would you mind trying another address?
<dooglus> gvrocha: sure
<dooglus> gvrocha: pm me if you like
<shad0w1e> anyone know why "nvidia" driver wont work once I updated to "breezy" (only "nv" works now)
<n00bster> can somone plz post (or send to me ) the ubuntu Desktop Wallpaper ?
<selinium> gvrocha, When did you set up the dns? it takes some time to populate through all the name seervers
<nalioth> n00bster: its in your synaptic under "ubuntu-calendar"
<gn0me> Hey there.. I was just wondering if anyone here's been able to get a dual monitor set up going with a Radeon card (TV-out).  Both are displaying a picture, but I've tried following a few HOWTOs for nVidia to do it, but it seems they don't want to work the same for an ATI card.  Basically the second display is only showing part of the desktop (if I was to change res on main display to a smaller res.. basically that effect).
<gvrocha> dooglus: 128.32.81.123/
<n00bster> ok, i'll look for it there. ty
<gvrocha> dooglus: i hed to reboot about half an hour ago. But I sould ssh to the dns just fine...
<n00bster> and, if i'll mark them it will copy them into my drive ?
<SGershon> Hi. Me back again.
<SGershon> I am downloading the install CD for Breezy. What I need is an Ubuntu system that comes with the drivers added from kernel 2.6.12-9.18 . How can I be sure  the iso found in http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ have this kernel or newer?
<kumakun> selinium: Seems I opened up a pandora's box here..it's removing quite a few things that *I* would think are system critical..
<n00bster> it' did not :(
<nalioth> n00bster: synaptic is pretty self explanatory
<nalioth> ubotu: tell n00bster about synaptic
<selinium> kumakun, like i saidm i am no breezy expert! let me know how you get on, i have this to look forward to!
<n00bster> i tray to read yesterday about sunaptic, but lost myself there ..
<kumakun> selinium: No no, it's cool. By the time YOU do this the thing'll be stable...hopefully. I may just crash the installation and redo it. Might be easier that way.
<dooglus> gvrocha: 128.32.81.123 seems to be down - getting nothing back from it
<SGershon> Regarding my uqestion? Is this something obvious? That the release available to download has at least kernel 2.6.12-9.18 ?
<Travis|H> Is there a way to change the color of the Clearlooks theme?
<SGershon> I am asking, because as this is all beta and on-development, there may be things they don't make available.
<dooglus> SGershon: what is that .18 on the end?
<n00bster> can't somone just send me the wallpaper file  - ? whay do i need to lern stuff just to get a file ?
<nalioth> n00bster: the file is 2 clicks away
<SGershon> dooglus, you asking me? hahaha.
<SGershon> I found it here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=374373&postcount=48
<nalioth> n00bster: if you dont learn apt-get or synaptic or aptitude, you will soon be in a world of pain
<n00bster> so can you just tell me wats the path ?
<dooglus> SGershon: you seem to be insistant that you want at least that version.  does the 18 mean anything?
<n00bster> look, i just wanted the file, not to lern rocket sience (wich it's like that for a n00b)
<dooglus> whay oh what.  lerning sux dood
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, Synaptic is pretty much the core of adding stuff to Ubuntu, you're going to have to learn it sooner or later...
<sobersabre> what program shall i use to read chm files stably under ubuntu ?
<dvsdude> hey all
<bjv> wait he wont learn Synaptic?
<nalioth> sobersabre: xchm, kchm
<SGershon> thanks for your help dooglus.
<SGershon> I found in ubuntuforums, that from kernel 2.6.12-9.18 (i don't know what is the 18 for) ubuntu supports drivers for my network adapter. That's why I insist on at least this kernel version. But maybe the .18 is not important.
<SGershon> I'm not so deep in all this ting, so you probably knows better than me.
<bjv> i thought he was compaining about apt-get. :\
<dooglus> SGershon: the 'colony 5' image has this on it: /media/iso/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-386_2.6.12.15_i386.deb
<kumakun> think i may just sit this one out and try to  update from the hoary repos. it seems to be wiping the majority of my packages.
<SGershon> dooglus, Seems nice. This is a package that I can install over Warty?
<sobersabre> nalioth,  I am accessing xchm homepage... what is stabler/better
<dooglus> SGershon: I would suggest you just upgrade to breezy.
<BurgerMann> I have a problem with my SSH server.. it keeps resetting my connection while I'm working. It seems like it when I connect twice from same computer, with same user.
<dooglus> SGershon: if colony 5 doesn't have a new enough kernel, you can update the kernel using the online repositories anyway
<SGershon> I see. thanks, it seems easier just to install the whole Breezy.
<nalioth> sobersabre: xchm is desktop agnostic, kchm uses kde hooks. i find either one works well
<SGershon> Because I can't update directly from ubutu until he recognizes my network device.
<sobersabre> thanks for the feedback
<dooglus> SGershon: good point :)
<sobersabre> found xchm in apt repositories.
<BurgerMann> I think i found my problem...
<SGershon> Ok. So I hope that this release has the right kernel version with the right drivers...  34% downloaded meanwhile.
<kumakun> Any one know what lbus-1 is and why it would be removing a slew of packages from my system when I try to install it?
<dooglus> SGershon: you can download a newer kernel using a different box and copy the .deb file over if you need to.
<gvrocha> Is there any reason why I'd be able to ssh an ip but not be able to see a webpage hosted in the same computer once it is running apache2?
<SGershon> A-ha! dooglus, where are the kernel repositories? I tried in ubuntu's page, but they're not there.
<dooglus> SGershon: the kernel is in 'main', along with lots of other stuff.
<tomaj> whats a good program to burn aac file with?
<dooglus> why didn't that last line with my name in go yellow?
<SGershon> main?
<tomaj> or to set up so you can burn aac files with
<nalioth> tomaj: i'm not aware of the ability to create aac files in linux ( i may be wrong)
<tomaj> aac = m4a
<tomaj> you cant create the nalioth i want to burn them as an audio cd
<gvrocha> Is there any reason why I'd be able to ssh an ip but not be able to see a webpage hosted in the same computer once it is running apache2?
<nalioth> tomaj: mplayer, libfaad libfaac gstreamer0.8-faac gstreamer0.8-faad may help you
<SGershon> dooglus, where is "main"?
<tomaj> i have all of them, just dont know which program to use to burn them with nalioth
<dooglus> SGershon: you can find the most recent breezy kernel here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<nalioth> tomaj: i'm not sure if k3b transforms aac to wav b4 burning
<SGershon> htanks goodlus.
<SGershon> (and i seems hard...)
<gvrocha> Is there any reason why I'd be able to ssh an ip but not be able to see a webpage hosted in the same computer once it is running apache2?
<fredforfaen> !e17
<ubotu> I guess e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org
<tomaj> nalioth thanx ill check k3b
<SGershon> If I am hiere, while I wait for the breezy download... can someone help me on this: my systems freezes on loading, with the message "starting hotplug subsystem".
<SGershon> Why? How? Where?
<SGershon> I bypass this pressing ctrl-c.
<_pir> hey, I'm trting to compile the file commander "emelFM2", I have hoary , and I got this error after typing "sudo make"
<SGershon> But it is weird.
<_pir> generating 'objs/src/utils/cell-renderers/mg-popup-entry.deps'
<_pir> /bin/sh: cc: command not found
<_pir> make: *** [objs/src/utils/cell-renderers/mg-popup-entry.deps]  Error 127
<kumakun> Here comes the stuff I lost...bizzare.
<_pir> any body have a solution? what is error 127?
<spockboy> _pir: i think you need to install gcc
<burnboy> gah..using breezy but using fglrx drivers, the brightness is too high..i did fglrx_xgamma to .5 but brightness is still way up..how can i change it?
<nalioth> pietrus: install "build-essential"
<_pir> I have gcc 3.4 and gcc-3.4 base
<nalioth> _pir: "build-essential" will give you everything you need to compile things
<Canario> hola
<hansi_xp> hola
<fredforfaen> after my upgrade to breezy via apt , i cant get vmware to work , nor install it , it complaints about wrong gcc or something...i can get the error message if anyone could help me ....pla?
<fredforfaen> *pls
<spockboy> fredforfaen: show us the error message
<fredforfaen> ok ill get it , hang on
<_pir> nalioth:I have gcc-3.3 + base and also gcc-3.4 and base , Is this a problem with duplicating?
<kumakun> Hmh..this has been an interesting night. hosed the install, reinstall synaptec, using it to reinstall the hosed bits from a not quite stable future release...
<chavo> fredforfaen, the kernel was built with gcc-3.4 and breezy ships with 4.0, so you need to get 3.4 to build the vmware module
<adamson> hi........
<fredforfaen> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2652 chavo spockboy
<fredforfaen> chavo do i need the pasth then or ?
<fredforfaen> sorry
<fredforfaen> my spelling sucks
<chavo> fredforfaen, apt-get install gcc-3.4
<StarKruzr> chavo: if one does that, how does one specify which version to use when compiling something?
<chavo> then export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4, before runnig vmware installer
<fredforfaen> chavo thanx ill try that
<StarKruzr> ah.  does that answer my question?  :)
<goodlust> yup!  :)
<chavo> StarKruzr, yes
<StarKruzr> and can the same thing be done with GCC 2.95?
<chavo> or change the symlink
<adamson> hi..........can u b my friend
* StarKruzr fears symlinks
<fredforfaen> chavo didnt work :(
<chavo> but env variable is easiest
<StarKruzr> chavo: I imagine that the next time I open a terminal window it will be reset to 4.0?
<chavo> StarKruzr, yes as /usr/bin/gcc is a link to gcc-4.0
<chavo> in breezy
<StarKruzr> fantastico.  thanks.
<chavo> no problem
<StarKruzr> also, out of random curiosity, why can I not su to root?
<adamson> hillo.......
<chavo> fredforfaen, waht happened?
<god-zero> StarKruzr: export sets the variable till reset by another export or reboot
<goodlust> is there any way of telling apt-get that I like my current version of libgtk and that I don't want it updated, but to go ahead with other updates?
<StarKruzr> god-zero: gotcha.
<goodlust> StarKruzr: you could if you knew the root password.
<fredforfaen> chavo the same error as before
<god-zero> sudo -i  == su root
<goodlust> StarKruzr: at the moment the root password doesn't exist
<StarKruzr> goodlust: su then my root password hates me... oh.
<StarKruzr> ... what?
<adamson> can u be my friend
<ilangut> hey... im a newbee with a breezy prob. after re-installation my System-->Admin-->boot menu has vanished. any ideas?
<goodlust> StarKruzr: use "sudo -s" if you want a root shell
<vikash> hi
<chavo> fredforfaen, you did -> export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 ?
<goodlust> StarKruzr: are you sure you have a root password?
* StarKruzr is unfamiliar with the concept of not having a root password
<chavo> before running
<fredforfaen> chavo yep
<StarKruzr> goodlust: didn't the installer ask me to set one?
<fredforfaen> twize :)
<god-zero> sudo -i will act just like su root
<goodlust> StarKruzr: no.  it asked you to set your own password for your user account only.
<StarKruzr> ... can I just do sudo passwd root to do that?
<MadpilotPPC> !root
<goodlust> StarKruzr: the root password is locked (as in 'passwd -l') by default
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dazvid> StarKruzr: su doesnt work in ubuntu, use sudo before your root commands instead
<dazvid> and just use your user pw
<MadpilotPPC> StarKruzr, see ubotu's post above ^^^
<goodlust> StarKruzr: "sudo passwd" will set the root password, yes
<vikash> hi
* StarKruzr did sudo bash this morning and that worked well enough
<kemik> StarKruzr:  you should use "sudo -i"
<goodlust> kemik: why?
<kemik> because it sets all variables
<StarKruzr> ah.
* StarKruzr reads this page
<goodlust> kemik: what if I don't want them set?  what if I like them the way they are?
<_pir> nalioth: ok I got "build-essential" and It was compiled but in the end I got cupple of errors lines.. like
<_pir> src/utils/cell-renderers/mg-cell-renderer-popup.c:143: error: `e2_marshal_VOID__ STRING_INT_INT_INT_INT' undeclared (first use in this function)
<kemik> goodlust:  suite yourself then
<nalioth> _pir: you've gotten some shoddy code
<chavo> fredforfaen, hold on a sec
<fredforfaen> chavo ok thanx
<ilangut> hey can anyone help a nobee with a breezy prob?
<kemik> picasso:  you may be missing some libs that declare those ...
* StarKruzr pays particular attention to the bit about "benefits of sudo"
<kemik> _pir:  even
<goodlust> nobee, sure
<StarKruzr> is this approach used by any other distros?
<ilangut> cool, thanx goodlust
<_pir> nalioth: do i need gcc-3.3 and gcc-3.4 ?
<kemik> StarKruzr:  dont know, but you can use sudo on most systems if you like
<nalioth> _pir: thought you said you had them installed
<StarKruzr> I am familiar with sudo, but not with this concept of not having an interactive root user'
<chavo> fredforfaen, sorry man, I forgot a step -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60763
<goodlust> StarKruzr: I think it's to help people remember they're root.
<StarKruzr> hmm.
<goodlust> the idea is you type "sudo" each time you want privs.
<StarKruzr> fair enough
<chavo> read that and follow the directions, that got vmware running here
<StarKruzr> right.
<kemik> it's to not abuse the root account
<_pir> I have those pkgs in addition to "gcc"  can I remove them? or only ver 3.4..?
<StarKruzr> prevents you from staying in root carelessly, among other things
<goodlust> in practice people just set a root password, or get root shell with sudo -s of course
<kemik> goodlust:  where sudo -i is the better alternative :P
<Sionide> wtf :S
<nalioth> _pir: you can leave them
<Sionide> why does moz cal die when i try print out something from it? :s
<ilangut> well here's my prob.  ever since i re-installed breezy i lost my system-->admin-->boot menu that i used to control grub
<goodlust> kemik: maybe
<StarKruzr> ilangut: is this after you upgraded your kernel?
<ilangut> does anyone have an idea how to bring it back :)
<_pir> nalioth: ok,, now how do I uninstall / remove this try ?
<StarKruzr> because the same thing happened to me.
<StarKruzr> someone decided boot-admin or whatever it's called was broken, even though it isn't.
<StarKruzr> so they took it out.
<gosub> ilangut: edit the grub conf file instead ...
<ilangut> hmmm yep
<StarKruzr> gosub: is there a man page for that?
<nalioth> _pir: remove what?
<goodlust> kemik: what if I don't want them set?  what if I like them the way they are?
<goodlust> oops
<kemik> why would you ? and the average user most likely will like them
<StarKruzr> because I had to hunt around for an example grub conf file until I found something that sort of matched my configuration, then poke at it until it worked properly.
<StarKruzr> and the next time it does a kernel upgrade, it's going to hose my grub conf again.
<kemik> goodlust:  the var's ARE set, but to the old user, instead of the root account.. so it's really not good to use -s
* StarKruzr stabbity stab
<_pir> nalioth: I all those "compiling...." lines... some thing was installed? some files were copied?
<_pir> In all....
<god-zero> The whole no root account thing frustrated me for the first wey weeks or so, then you realize that you don't use it as much as you think. When I do want a interactive root shell I just "sudo -i", but that's not too often
<AcidPils> good morning
<nalioth> _pir: were the last lines with "errors" and "stop"
<kemik> i seldom use sudo -i
<StarKruzr> god-zero: Yeah, I guess you can get around it
<fredforfaen> chavo still no luck with vmware
<kemik> the root privileges are not needed very often
<Carpe_Libertatem> When I try sudo apt-get upgrade, I get "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporari ly unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<chavo> fredforfaen, did you see the page I pasted?
<fredforfaen> yeo , the any any update
<MadpilotPPC> Carpe_Libertatem, do you also have Synpatic open?
* StarKruzr stares at these mysterious red marks on the inside of his elbow
<kemik> Carpe_Libertatem: running synaptic/aptitude ?
<AcidPils> can anyone tell me how to get gdm to exec my .xsessionrc when using enlightenment?
<fredforfaen> yep*
<StarKruzr> what the crap did I do to myself
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: only one apt can be open at a time
<Carpe_Libertatem> keikoz, Not that I can see.
<alisher> Carpe: Update Manager
<chavo> fredforfaen, hmm, well I'm not sure what's going on.
<kemik> Carpe_Libertatem:  do a "ps aux | grep apt"
<ilangut> hey... sorry i didn't reply to my own thread... just got informed that my brother totaled the family car
<StarKruzr> is he ok?
<chavo> although the 5.5 beta installed fine for me
<chavo> it runs real slow though
<Carpe_Libertatem> kemik, k, what am I looking for?
<kemik> Carpe_Libertatem:  if you see aptitide/synaptic running
<chavo> got a mail from vmware today, 5.5 RC1 is out
<goodlust> is there any way of telling apt-get that I like my current version of libgtk and that I don't want it updated, but to go ahead with other updates?
<_pir> nalioth: I want to try another ver of code, do I need to remove some files from /usr/bin... before I start again..?
<Carpe_Libertatem> kemik, I see a "root      6968  0.4  1.5  11728  9836 ?        SN   03:08   0:00 apt-get -qq -d dist-upgrade
<Carpe_Libertatem> "
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<kemik> goodlust:  that should be doable, but easier in synaptic
<Carpe_Libertatem> I guess it's running :-P
<kemik> goodlust:  read the apt-get manpage
<AcidPils> goodlust: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<god-zero> StarKruzr: Did you have any dreams with aliens in them last night?
<fredforfaen> chavo hmm.....i run the any any update and set CC0/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 but still it looks at /usr/bin/gcc
<fredforfaen> CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4*
<goodlust> kemik: I don't think there's anything about it there, is there?
<chavo> fredforfaen, that's odd
<Carpe_Libertatem> hmm
<StarKruzr> god-zero: not that I can recall.  I do remember my cat cackling madly and gleefully meowing about the end of the world, though
<kemik> goodlust:  follow AcidPils link, it'll teach you howto in apt
<AcidPils> goodlust: just look for pinning, should be in the manpge too (or see the link above)
<fredforfaen> chavo yeah tell me about it...but how do i solve this problem....is something broken on my system?
<StarKruzr> hey, we're getting NFSv4!  w00t for atomic file operations!
<AcidPils> noone an idee how to get .xsession working?
<chavo> fredforfaen, do this -> echo $CC
<_pir> nalioth: I also saw the in emelFM2's web site that I need   {shell commands - file, find >= 4.2, grep, sed}  I checked with synaptic , and I have "findutils" ver 4.1...
<chavo> what's in there?
<AcidPils> germanenglish... i should get more coffee
<StarKruzr> would help if I knew what .xsession was :)
<kemik> Carpe_Libertatem:  yes, it's running.. you'll have to wait for it to finish
<fredforfaen> chavo it gives me the right path :/
<nalioth> _pir: what EXACTLY are you wanting to use
<_pir> nalioth: it' the latest ver in hoary...
<AcidPils> StarKruzr: a file in the home where you could define what applications to start
<chavo> fredforfaen, well try changing the symlink from 4.0 to 3.4 then
<nalioth> _pir: the program name, please?
* god-zero just noticed Konversation has tab completion
<AcidPils> it works when i use the system standard session in gdm but not with enlightenment
<StarKruzr> AcidPils, like an equivalent of Windows' StartUp folder?
<chavo> god-zero, welcome to the 21st century man!
<AcidPils> yes
<StarKruzr> I see
<fredforfaen> chavo how do i do that?
<StarKruzr> that does sound handy.
<StarKruzr> I could use that myself, actually
<_pir> nalioth: http://emelfm2.org
<_pir> http://emelfm2.org/rel/emelfm2-0.1.2.tar.gz
<StarKruzr> ooo
<StarKruzr> bzImage is on IPv6
<StarKruzr> shy
<StarKruzr> er, shiny
<bzimage> StarKruzr, yes.. need to keep up
<bzimage> :)
<chavo> fredforfaen, sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc, then sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<_pir> nalioth: it's a file commander for linux
<bzimage> ipv4 is so not 2005+
<chavo> then reverse it to change it back
<bzimage> :P
<StarKruzr> SUPPOSEDLY my school runs on IPv6 but I've never seen any practical benefits
<bzimage> well for the end user it doesn't make a difference
<bzimage> it's for de admins..
<bzimage> :)
<nalioth> _pir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoApt
<fredforfaen> chavo that worked!but now theres a new problem..:(
<chavo> uh oh
<fredforfaen> look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2653 chavo
<Carpe_Libertatem> In one Linux distro I used, when you went to reboot, you could pick which OS would boot-up on reboot, is there a way to do that on Ubuntu?
<_pir> nalioth: ok , I'll check this, thanks,,, now , Do I need to clean some thing from the system, after all the mess that I did .. (all the system's work in the make command)?
<goodlust> thanks.  pinning was indeed what I needed.  had to put Package: libgtk2.0-0\nPin: version 2.8.3-0ubuntu1\nPin-Priority: 1001\n in /etc/apt/preferences
<nalioth> _pir: you should just be able to remove the directory you were working with
<MadpilotPPC> Carpe_Libertatem, OS or Window Manger (Gnome, KDE, etc)? You can do either, or both
<_pir> nalioth: and nothing from /usr... /etc... ?
<StarKruzr> Carpe: it sounds like you're talking about GRUB's boot menu
<Carpe_Libertatem> No
<fredforfaen> chavo how do i set gcc back to how its ?supposed? to be?
<dooglus> is there a CVS repository will all the ubuntu package source in it?
<Carpe_Libertatem> OS - for example, I had the option in Linux, to reboot, and boot-up into Windows while in the Linux GUI
<nalioth> _pir: did you install anything?
<alisher> Ubuntu has it, GRUB
<chavo> fredforfaen, sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc -> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc
<chavo> fredforfaen, looks like you have to install g++-3.4 also
<_pir> nalioth: no , just "sudo make"  and " sudo make install "
<alisher> Carpe_Libertatem: you normally can choose in the GRUB menu which OS to boot
<chavo> but I can't help anymore, gotta try to get some sleep, it's 4:30 am here
<alisher> when you, sure, have installed it
<fredforfaen> chavo thanx , im gonna try again , thanx for all your help
<nalioth> _pir: in the future, use checkinstall
<chavo> no problem, good luck
<Carpe_Libertatem> alisher, I know that, but sometimes when I reboot I walk away for a minute while it does the work :-P it was a nifty feature, not 100% needed, but nitfty
<alisher> then the OS will boot, which you set as default for boot
<_pir> nalioth: ok, I'll check that.. thanks.
<alisher> you can set either Ubuntu or Windows to boot by default
<fredforfaen> chavo that solved it man , thanx a million....!!!
<Carpe_Libertatem> alisher, right, but in THIS Linux distro, It would give me the option PRIOR to rebooting to boot into OS of my choice, not simply default
<alisher> I mean default for the case you walk away
<MadpilotPPC> Carpe_Libertatem, you can set Grub up in various ways, I know...
<alisher> you can also change the time, GRUB wates before booting
<Carpe_Libertatem> alisher, I don't always want to reboot into default
<alisher> I think it is normally 50 sec
<alisher> change it to whatever, say 5 min, and it will not boot before you choose and click enter
<Carpe_Libertatem> alisher, I know I can do that, not what I want to do. Thanks anyway.
<p0windah> good to be back, hello boyos and girlos
<alisher> Carpe_Libertatem, then I just dont get what you want
<Carpe_Libertatem> Alisher, ok, in a Linux distro I used, I believe it was Mandrake, say I wanted to reboot - It would ask, for example "Would you like to ---- Reboot into Mandrake, Reboot into Redhat, Reboot into Windows, Log Out, Shut down"
<alisher> Aha... never used Mandrake, but seems too user-friendly;)
<p0windah> I've never seen that before, although I havent used mandrake in a long time
<klo> hi
<klo> exit
<klo> quit
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ubuntu is more user friendly than Mandrake, mostly.
<scanwinder> i just got a pcmcia to usb card and, when ive got that and my wireless card in, it wont connect to the wireless access point but, when the usb card isnt in and its just the wireless card, it works fine
<p0windah> Carpe_Libertatem: normally you get asked that sort of question when you "boot" the computer
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, I got asked on both
<Carpe_Libertatem> :-)
<p0windah> seems odd
<p0windah> Carpe_Libertatem: you sure it wasnt asking which "window manager" you wanted to switch to ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, 100% sure
<p0windah> got a link to a website or screenshot, I'm curious
<kemik> Carpe_Libertatem:  did it boot into Windows if you said so ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> kemik, yes
<kemik> i dont know how it would save that information if you acutally rebooted the computer
<kemik> guess its  a haxx :)
<p0windah> grab haxoring
<mathieudz> hi, is there a fixed release date for breezy? or is it 'somewhere in october'?
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, I don't.
<kemik> mathieudz:  13
<p0windah> Carpe_Libertatem: you remember which version of mandrake it was ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, I 8.x, 9.x
<mathieudz> kemik: thanks, how could i have found that date myself?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I think it was*
<nalioth> mathieudz: wiki.ubuntu.com or www.ubuntulinux.org
<god-zero> kemik: sounds like a perl script that greps grub.conf (or whatever) then writes it out with new default before reboot
<p0windah> I tried to use the help in ubuntu last night, there is no search....
<jsgotangco> p0windah, that's Yelp
<kemik> god-zero:  mmh.. a ugly haxx! :)
<kemik> mathieudz:  google is your friend
<mathieudz> kemik: ok :)
<mathieudz> nalioth: thanks
<Scholar_Gypsy> hi, i am on a 1 GB per month internet scheeme. is there any application on Ubuntu that tracks my usage?
<ccooke> Scholar_Gypsy: over multiple reboots?
<Scholar_Gypsy> yes ccooke
<ruby> bornboy
<kemik> 1 GB, that's not much at all.... even worse than my 12 GB limit
<p0windah> limits,... bleh
<kemik> p0windah:  indeed
<p0windah> I am blessed to be in a country that offers 1GIG home accounts
<kemik> .nl ?
<p0windah> hong kong
<kemik> i got 10mbit here.. but with that limit it's kind of sux
<kemik> peered-traffic is unlimitied tho.. so i got a proxy im using :)
<p0windah> shared is not so good for gaming :)
<god-zero> I don't think I can keep up with my mail at 1 gig a month
<p0windah> I'm on a 10M account now, when my contract expires I'll be switching to 1GIG
<Carpe_Libertatem> 1gb a month o_o
<p0windah> kemik: I'm guessing you live in an area with low population density, yeah ?
<alisher> p0windah, you are from HK?
<xuniluser> What app is used to make an .iso from a cd?
<p0windah> alisher: thats where I am now, yeah
<DavidLeeRoth> WinIso if on win32
<alisher> me too
<p0windah> heh
<mathieudz> dd on linux
<kemik> p0windah:  yup. .. sweden has extremely low pop.density.. quite the opposite to hongkong
<DavidLeeRoth> you can easily mount one
<p0windah> alisher: I'm out TKO, at po lam
<kemik> siberia, and northern canada and greenland beats us ;)
<alisher> I am in Hunghom
<p0windah> kemik: and the open sea...
<kemik> heheh yes.. ;)
<p0windah> alisher: ah, you are quite close then
<p0windah> oops, I thought you meant hanghou
<p0windah> but hong kong is small, so hunghum is still close I guess :)
<alisher> yes not too far
<wickedpuppy> hong kong is small ??? i am in singapore gentlemen
<z|bandito> can openoffice.org write/read microsoft word files?
<DavidLeeRoth> yeah
<DavidLeeRoth> and it can convert
<wickedpuppy> z|bandito, yes
<wickedpuppy> z|bandito, why not try it yourself ??
<z|bandito> thought so.. my friends are just stupid
<z|bandito> i don't have an ubuntu box here atm
<DavidLeeRoth> z|bandito, it also has limited PPT support in openoffice.orgs powerpoint apt
<wickedpuppy> z|bandito, do you know openoffice can run on windows as well ??
<z|bandito> excel too, right?
<DavidLeeRoth> i am building a computer atm that will have linux full time on it
<DavidLeeRoth> yes
<RMeist> wickedpuppy: cygwin:P
<DavidLeeRoth> but exporting, and reading are very limited
<z|bandito> yes, i dont feel like downloading the mutiple hundreds of megabytes just to try it
<z|bandito> i'm on osx btw =p
<DavidLeeRoth> stick with trying to only read and export word processor files
<DavidLeeRoth> z|bandito, www.shipit.ubuntu.com
<z|bandito> they borrowed someone elses crappy windows pc to try and run word on windows cause they can't find the 'save as.. ' command
<DavidLeeRoth> that will give you FREE ubuntu cd's with FREE shipping
<z|bandito> anyway, thanks
<z|bandito> i haeve the cd's
<DavidLeeRoth> Ctrl+S lol
<DavidLeeRoth> you should try YellowDog
<wickedpuppy> z|bandito, i got no comment ... if i were you i get a live cd and shove it their a**
<p0windah> has anyone received their hoary CD's in the mail btw ?
<z|bandito> uh ok
<DavidLeeRoth> yeah preferably knoppix its bites
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, I did about a week ago.
<z|bandito> linux on mac hw is kind of silly
<wickedpuppy> p0windah, yes ... people did get them
<z|bandito> for workstation use anyway imo
<DavidLeeRoth> I have had them for a month and now they are outdated!
<p0windah> I got my warty ones, but hoary still hasnt come through
<ompaul> p0windah, yes people have - it takes time
<BlackLabel^> can someone help me out with a porb?
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, they came to me from The Netherlands o_o
<BlackLabel^> prob*
<alisher> p0windah, I got it from them
<p0windah> alisher: how many you order ?
<ompaul> !tell BlackLabel^ about ask
<alisher> 3
<DavidLeeRoth> I have a problem.  I updated my distro about a week ago.  When I reboot, I get a locale error about UTF-8 missing when i try to startx.
<z|bandito> i also have given them an ubuntu box already, they aren't going to want me to force a live cd down the other computers throat, but thanks, wickedpuppy
<alisher> if you need can give you some, I use breezy anyway
<BlackLabel^> I put in my login and password and after some text about free software and that I have mail, just this: myname@myname:~ $
<p0windah> no biggie, I'll wait for breezy I guess
<Carpe_Libertatem> p0windah, are you on dial-up?
<DavidLeeRoth> Did anyone else have a locale issue like me?
<p0windah> Carpe_Libertatem: no, are you ?
* BlackLabel^ starts crying like a lil girl
<DavidLeeRoth> now X won't work
<Carpe_Libertatem> Nope.
<BlackLabel^> it doesnt wooork
<BlackLabel^> ye i know
<BlackLabel^> :(
<Carpe_Libertatem> I got the CDs to give to people who feel bad about using burns :-P
<p0windah> alisher: I have a pile of warty CD's, so its ok
<DavidLeeRoth> I still have access to bash of course and command line apps
<DavidLeeRoth> alisher if you need can give you some, I use breezy anyway
<DavidLeeRoth> BlackLabel^ I put in my login an
<alisher> :)
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, it actually working, the fact that it is not a graphic environment makes me think you may have an ati or nvidia card
<wickedpuppy> DavidLeeRoth, pls read /etc/X11/x.org
<StarKruzr> don't feel bad about using burns!  Just buy Ubuntu merch :D
<z|bandito> ic carp
<BlackLabel^> ye well
<BlackLabel^> it should be working
<BlackLabel^> i think i have a problem starting x automatically
<z|bandito> some people might be afraid of a burn too
<StarKruzr> I guess
<p0windah> is there an ubuntu pin-badge ?
<StarKruzr> though I can't imagine why
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, let me be more specific, have you nvidia or ati?
<BlackLabel^> wait
<dhonn> fur ubuntu on ppc how do i simulate a right click on a 1-button mouse
<StarKruzr> I just want a nice button-down
<Carpe_Libertatem> Good question, dhonn
<StarKruzr> bah, Cafepress
<StarKruzr> nothing but cheap white cotton crap
<Carpe_Libertatem> Cafepress sucks.
<StarKruzr> it does that, yes.
<ceee> hi. anyone noticed some problems with pam or pam_unix/ldap?  since some friend made an apt-get upgrade  my pam_ldap-Logins won't work anymore
<p0windah> I dont want a t-shirt, although the prices arent too bad
<bzimage> what is cafepress?
<p0windah> considering some of the outrageous prices for shirts on thinkgeek
<z|bandito> they might feel it's more likely to be backdoored or something
<StarKruzr> I would still buy a $24 t-shirt even
<Carpe_Libertatem> bzimage, go to the website
<Carpe_Libertatem> =P
<StarKruzr> it supports the project
<StarKruzr> it's just that the shirts suck.
* bzimage doesn't want to open up a browser
<BlackLabel^> dhonn: PM
<bzimage> you tell me!
<benplaut> goodnight :)
<bzimage> :)
<gn0me> Anyone been able to get an extended desktop (across two monitors) with an ATI Radeon 9600XT? I can get the primary to work fine.. but the secondary is cloning instead of extending.  I want to be able to drag a window from one to the other and stuff. :-\
<Carpe_Libertatem> There's alternatives to Cafepress
<p0windah> gn0me: I didnt with an 9800
<BlackLabel^> gn0me
<idleCat> After I upgraded to breezy, I'm getting strange characters embedded in my gcc/g++ stderror. Example: invalid types int[int]  <--- the 
<p0windah> I did _it_
<Tuxist> hi i have a problem with vice
<BlackLabel^> i know someone who could help you but not here
<BlackLabel^> hehe
<StarKruzr> simple rule for how to sell shirts to geeks: MAKE THEM BLACK
<gn0me> I like blue.
<StarKruzr> Carpe: such as?
<ompaul> StarKruzr, no, grey
<BlackLabel^> i like pink.
<p0windah> I prefer beige
<idleCat> any ideas ?
<DavidLeeRoth> gn0me, I am thinking about getting a 9600xt sapphire 256 meg 128 bit interface. Is that a good GPU? btw, interface= agp
<Tuxist> *** glibc detected *** realloc(): invalid next size: 0x0000000000abaf40 ***
<Tuxist> Abgebrochen
<wickedpuppy> Tuxist, we all got problem with vice
<StarKruzr> heh
<ompaul> StarKruzr, complex rule, let the customer choose their colour
<p0windah> heh
<gn0me> p0windah: Did you use the xinerama or the radeon options?
<StarKruzr> ompaul: HORRORS!  </sarcasm>
* p0windah labels ompaul as a "boat rocker"
<StarKruzr> Tuxist: are you talking about AFS?
<DavidLeeRoth> gn0me, I am thinking about getting a 9600xt sapphire 256 meg 128 bit interface. Is that a good GPU? btw, interface= agp
<ompaul> p0windah, more like a sinker :)
<gn0me> DavidLeeRoth: I'd suggest an nVidia perhaps over an ATI.
<StarKruzr> hm
<Carpe_Libertatem> StarKruzr, I forgot them all =P
<DavidLeeRoth> And, is there good support for you card?
<Tuxist> no kopete
<p0windah> gn0me: no, oddly enough I didnt
<StarKruzr> I wonder if AFS is in universe
<Morrowyn> morning
<gn0me> DavidLeeRoth: But the 9600XT has never done me wrong in Windows.
<p0windah> gn0me: wish I still had that machine so I could give you my config; but from memory none of the ubuntuforum/guides helped me
<gn0me> Just linux troubles.
<StarKruzr> having direct mount access to my AFS shares would be handy
<Carpe_Libertatem> http://www.t-shirts.com/ , http://artapart.com/ , http://coshops.com/retail/index.asp
<BlackLabel^> so noone knows how to solve my: "I put in my login and password and after some text about free software and that I have mail, just this: myname@myname:~ $" problem? i didnt find the XFree86.0.log file nor did i find anything in the nanno
<Tuxist> i have amd64 system
<p0windah> gn0me: check out generic linux dual-mon guides
<Carpe_Libertatem> that's some :-P
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, I asked you a question, you ignored it
<gn0me> Yeah, checked a bunch
<BlackLabel^> i didnti
<gn0me> p0windah: Tried copying their configs and stuff, and I can get clone to work.  But I want to make one big desktop and it always bugs out on the second display.
<BlackLabel^> i said ati
<BlackLabel^> :P
<BlackLabel^> i would NEVER ignore YOU
<ompaul> I missed your answer :)
<BlackLabel^> :P
<bzimage> ati?
<ompaul> !tell BlackLabel^ about ati
<StarKruzr> does anyone know if there is any decent tablet support for Linux in Ubuntu?
<bzimage> hmm.. tha's asking for troubles
<bzimage> :P
<p0windah> gn0me: yeah, been there; done that. but rest assured its doable and not that difficult once you find the right info :)
<BlackLabel^> ompaul
<BlackLabel^> PM
<liquidboy> hey, i'm wanting to get a lucent win modem to work, will i need drivers, where can i get them from
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, currently no ...
* ompaul runs around screaming about closed source cards being evil
<inc|freaky> good morning :D
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, no point I don't have one I can only point you at that page
<StarKruzr> wicked: sad.  am getting a tablet soon and would prefer Ubuntu to XP
<wickedpuppy> there are some programs but i don't know any major distro that works out of the box
<p0windah> gn0me: I have a 20" portrait lcd and a 17" mon hooked up for awhile,, twas real nice
<BlackLabel^> why no point in PMs?
<wickedpuppy> StarKruzr, pls complain that to tablet manufacturers StarKruzr
<gn0me> p0windah: :-\ Dang. I've been trying for about two hours now and it's gone from bad to worse and back.  19" CRT and something" television
<BlackLabel^> i checked that page and i did what they said but it didnt work out
<Tuxist> on the vice site is a patch for amd 64 systems for 1.14 is they include in the package
<alisher> liquidboy: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6361
<gn0me> p0windah: Primary's perfect.. just want to make a virtual desktop or something with the primary on the left and the secondary stuck on the right part of it
<p0windah> StarKruzr: which tablet, I have a compaq one here
<gn0me> then I can drag across without problems maybe.
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, ooch that is the only resouce I know
<StarKruzr> odd you should say that, probably getting a tc4200 :D
<p0windah> gn0me: my setup used both screens as one big desktop
<gn0me> Yeah.. it's just being difficult I guess.
<p0windah> StarKruzr: only problem I've had with it and ubuntu/debian is getting the pen to work....
<StarKruzr> hm
<StarKruzr> dunno what kind of Wacom support there is
<p0windah> apart from that everything works fine :)
<xuniluser> Sorry got dc
<alisher> liquidboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/lucent
<DavidLeeRoth> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.7696 X:warning; process set to priority -1 instead of 0 RTgiving up. xinit:  connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to x server  xinit:  No such Process (errno 3 ): Server Error
<xuniluser> What app is used to create a .iso from a cdrom?
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, I have just googled ati ubuntu and people are giving out big time about ati cards
<p0windah> BlackLabel^: they're not good, I've always used ati and always had problems
<Pinoy_Ako> does php is part of the package?
<BlackLabel^> wait
<BlackLabel^> maybe i fucked it up
<BlackLabel^> lol
<BlackLabel^> just a sec
<ompaul> BlackLabel^,  please              put                 your          words on one line :)
<Pinoy_Ako> all i can see what the apache python and mysql
<BlackLabel^> LOL ye im sorry thats what everyone says
<nalioth> BlackLabel^: and mind your tongue, please
<p0windah> gn0me: there are some sample configs for free86 on this page that might be of some use. http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<shad0w1e> question: how do I change my CC variable to gcc 3.4 instead of the current 4.0
<p0windah> export ?
<shad0w1e> i dont know?
<inc|freaky> im trying to run kate but it says:
<inc|freaky> uwe@loopy:~/downloads/root$ kate
<inc|freaky> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<ompaul> BlackLabel^, and the ati site is very much - our card is your problem - nice way to talk to their customers
<inc|freaky> im on breezy
<inc|freaky> is there any way i can fix this?
<Pinoy_Ako> guys how do i install the apache mysql and php in ubunto?
<p0windah> any married guys/gals here recommend some fun multiple player games one can play with their partner ? pref. gnome based ?
<Chameleon22> Pinoy_Ako, apt-get is a good start
<p0windah> I'm playing kbattleship with the mrs during our lunch breaks over freenx, but looking for more variety :)
<BlackLabel^> looooool
<Chameleon22> p0windah, umm street fighter?
<Chameleon22> rofl
<BlackLabel^> HAHA
<Function> Chameleon22: that's not FOSS though
<Function> :>
<p0windah> she isnt the "kick other peoples heads in" kind of gamer :)
<Chameleon22> ye i mean in real life
<Chameleon22> :p
<shad0w1e> how do I change my CC variable to point to gcc 3.4 instead of the 4.0 that its pointing to, now ?
<Function> Chameleon22: running through the streets and beating up everyone who walks "in your way"?
<minerva> hi
<p0windah> it'd be sweet if there was some nice multiplayer tetris or mine sweeper
<Chameleon22> p0windah, sorry man no suggestions here i am an xbox fella... me shoot and race, gf  adanvture so yeah very different tastes
<Knelix> Well, looks like I've !@%^ed up the system...
<Knelix> X won't start at all.
<p0windah> Chameleon22: its hard to find common ground :)
<Chameleon22> p0windah, bedroom always works hehehe
<Knelix> I think I'm just going to download the stable 5.04 and re-install the system.
<twibbler> Knelix: are you using breezy ?.
<Chameleon22> any way i need to do some work before i get to excited
<ompaul> Pinoy_Ako, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql php < however before you do that in a terminal do this /msg ubotu repos
<Knelix> twibbler: yes.
<twibbler> Knelix: had the same problem would you like he solution .....
<Knelix> twibbler: Sure.
<twibbler> Knelix: when you bbot do you get a square which allows you to look at the xserver log ?.
<Knelix> twibbler: hmm? No.. not really.. I get text, stating where the log is at, and a blank moire pattern screen after x tries to load.
<twibbler> Knelix: ok... just to make sure within the log does it say fatal error on loading default font ...
<Knelix> twibbler: i dunno... I notice an extension icon I've never noticed before right before it crashes... I'm thinking it may be my fiddling with the Nvidia driver or something...
<Knelix> twibbler:hmm. lemme see..
<uno> hi
<shad0w1e> my nvidia driver is asking for the "kernel interface" to install.. is that the kernel source code??
<Knelix> twibbler: Just tried again.. no.
<p0windah> shad0w1e: you installed the linux-restricted-modules ?
<shad0w1e> I did a dist-upgrade to breezy
<Knelix> twibbler: The Nvidia drivers are fully functional under 5.04, right?
<shad0w1e> from hoary
<shad0w1e> which used to be warty
<twibbler> Knelix: when you say no... you mean the xserver log doesn't give you the fatal error message ...
<Knelix> twibbler: I don't get anything about fonts... I get "no screens found".
<twibbler> Knelix.... thats the one .....
<Knelix> twibbler: ?
<Pinoy_Ako> how do i do that? sorry to ask that question. i just get started using linux, :)
<Knelix> twibbler: If you have a solution... go ahead... 'cause I'm about to trash this system and start anew.. thereby throwing away my perfectly good 50%+ seti and einstein work units.
<twibbler> Knelix: a bit further into the log .... gives you an error ... which should state that the default fixed font cannot be found so you just need to add a line to the following file .... /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/fonts/alias
<useE1RF3QRF> HYN ATHA
<useE1RF3QRF> DHQK
<useE1RF3QRF> DB V
<useE1RF3QRF> weewqlfd
<useE1RF3QRF> wqf
<Knelix> Question: What is Colony 5?
<internet15> chim
<useE1RF3QRF> d'hnqpf
<useE1RF3QRF> ] qfvn
<useE1RF3QRF> w lew
<useE1RF3QRF> qn [q
<useE1RF3QRF> fn
<useE1RF3QRF> qm
<useE1RF3QRF> q<mgov
<useE1RF3QRF> weqmf
<useE1RF3QRF> wm
<useE1RF3QRF> wa
<useE1RF3QRF> wem
<twibbler> Knelix: and the first line should be (Without the quotes) "fixed    -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1"
<useE1RF3QRF> wgm
<useE1RF3QRF> fgmw
<useE1RF3QRF> m
<useE1RF3QRF> red+hy()":yu \n
<twibbler> Knelix: that should now fix your xserver .....
<Knelix> twibbler: Thank you... I will try that, but I am also afraid it may be something else.
<twibbler> Knelix: I was as well it took many hours to figure that out ... and it resolved everything ... and I was having problems with other drivers at the time ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.213.211.51]  by nalioth
<nalioth> Knelix: colony 5 is a benchmark
<Knelix> nalioth: And it is "out"... I don't get it...
<sobersabre> what do you guys use to backup the emails in the email client ?
<nalioth> Knelix: every time the devs make a great leap in stability, etc, they release a "milestone"
<Carpe_Libertatem> Secret service.
<Knelix> twibbler: "No such file or directory" when I try to switch to that directory.
<sobersabre> Live_Liberated: are you answering me ?
<twibbler> Knelix: Ill just check the directory ....
<Knelix> nalioth: So the new Breezy is much more stable?
<nalioth> Knelix: colony X is just a way of marking the days until "Preview Release X" and then the final
<p0windah> Knelix: its still pre-release
<Knelix> hmm.
<inc|freaky> good morning nalioth ^^
<twibbler> Knelix: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc
<crow> hi
<ndlovu> any ideas why Firefox might suddenly stop loading?
<nalioth> Knelix: on oct 13, you can have all the stability you want
<shad0w1e> how do I change my CC environment ??
<nalioth> inc|freaky: howdy
<sobersabre> ndlovu, no space on disk ...
<p0windah> Knelix: its all explained on the main www.ubuntu.com page
<inc|freaky> nalioth: i couldnt resist, i upgraded to breezy ;D everything working :D
<Knelix> nalioth: I'll be looking forward to it. :-)
<ndlovu> sobersabre: will check it out, but I think my disk space is fine
<nalioth> shad0w1e: are you compiling in a terminal?
<sobersabre> if firefox writes into /tmp which is fulll... this can happen
<shad0w1e> nalioth, I'm using the NVIDIA installer
<Knelix> p0windah: I know Breezy is preview now, just didn't know what Colony 5 meant.
<nalioth> shad0w1e: in a terminal?
<shad0w1e> nalioth, yes
<Knelix> shad0w1e: On Breezy??!
<crow> what is the name of package J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox  (sudo apt-get install *****)
<StarKruzr> the funny thing is that Breezy feels completely stable to me
<shad0w1e> Knelix, yes!
<shad0w1e> which is why gcc 4.0 is set up
<Knelix> twibbler: Looking now...
<shad0w1e> and I need 3.4
<Knelix> shad0w1e: :-)
<nalioth> shad0w1e: type this before you run the installer export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-<whatever>
<p0windah> in the words of radiohead, just because you feel it doesnt mean its there
<Knelix> shad0w1e: HOW?!
<ndlovu> sobersabre: nope, plenty disk space. any other thoughts?
<StarKruzr> ndlovu: gremlins.
<StarKruzr> clearly gremlins.
<sobersabre> little dwarves...
<sobersabre> i've seen'em once..
<ndlovu> SarKruzr: Ah yes, those damned gremlins again!
<erik_> can anyone help me with how to add an printer, I need to add it to an tcp port but have none to choose
<ndlovu> so... any idea how to hunt a gremlin? ... other than sunlight...
<shad0w1e> nalioth, thanks so much!!!!
<shad0w1e> but, whill this go back to 4.0 by default, or no?
<ndlovu> crow: I think it's "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5"
<nalioth> shad0w1e: as soon as you close that terminal
<shad0w1e> nalioth, thanks
<crow> ndlovu: E: Couldn't find package sun-j2rel.5
<crow> i try that
<inc|freaky> crow: you have to compile it etc. yourself
<ndlovu> crow: I had that problem a while ago...
<inc|freaky> i installed java yesterday everything working fine here
<ndlovu> crow: seemed it disappeared from the repository for a while and then came back.
<inc|freaky> there is documentation int he wiki i just dont remember the site-name
<Knelix> twibbler: I cannot find that either... it seems that I am truly "fraked".
<crow> inc|freaky, oh :(, so download source tar.gz and manual compile or_?
<inc|freaky> look for something like restricted formats and scroll down
<ndlovu> crow: or at least it was in the repository, but not in the index somehow...
<ThePyromaniac> crow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66813 may help
<inc|freaky> crow: go the wiki and search for restricted formats open a page called RestrictedFormats and scroll down there is the tutorial
<ndlovu> crow: the instructions on ubuntuguide (www.ubuntuguide.org) were excellent for me.
<twibbler> Knelix: did the directory exists ?...
<crow> ok thnx ppl
<Knelix> shad0w1e: You have to tell me how you intstalled the NVIDIA driver.. was it Ubuntu's own or NVIDIA's?
<Knelix> twibbler: No, not even the second level.
<ndlovu> okay, so other than space, any ideas how to find out why my Firefox won't start?
<ndlovu> what's a good approach? Remove and reinstall with Synaptic?
<nalioth> ndlovu: ubuntuguide is known to kill systems. you are either lucky or lucky
<VoX> in the past few days, mplayer seems to have stopped working when trying to play dvds. it comes up with an error, saying it cant read the title information. any thoughts?
<twibbler> Knelix: sounds like an ARGGGGHHHHH to me ..... for that is the directory needed to set the fonts for the xserver ..... hence xserver wont start ... I take it you have done a secound upgrade just to make sure ...
<nalioth> crow: what do you want?
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<dawynn> I'm trying to do some sound recording.  I've got a device hooked into the "line" port on my sound card (Turtle Beach / Santa Cruz).  Anyone know where this comes into /dev?
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<tzapachuau> my audio is not working with my VLC
<stan|uni> ndlovu, suppose, you downloaded a backports binary
<tzapachuau> anyone can suggest me a good video player
<ndlovu> nalioth: I've been pretty lucky so far, I have to say! I really like the step-by-step approach. Especially when I don't have much time to research.
<tzapachuau> it seems vlc is not working properly again
<tzapachuau> i have treid killall ems
<ndlovu> stan|uni: umm. yes.
<erik_> can anyone say how to save printer settings (using gui), when I press close and the open propertieds
<erik_> s
<Knelix> twibbler: I've upgraded after the initial install, if that's what you mean (not sure if it is).
<tzapachuau> the sound system is working fine
<tzapachuau> i mean the event sounds
<nalioth> ndlovu: you'd better start researching
<erik_> can anyone say how to save printer settings (using gui), when I press close and the open propertieds
<crow> nalioth: to have java working in Firefox, but i am getting E: Couldn't find package blackdown-j2rel.4  or sun-j2rel.5 ....
<erik_> ghaa.. hate this keyboard
<nalioth> crow: java is illegal to distribute, so ubuntu can't legally do it
<p0windah> tzapachuau: care to try freenx ?
<nalioth> crow: hoary or breezy?
<erik_> when I press the properties again the change has not saved
<dawynn> tzapachuau, for DVD's?  or wmv? or what?  Ogle works great for DVD's.
<stan|uni> ndlovu, to fix this, remove backports from your sources.list, remove firefox, do an apt-get clean and reinstall firefox
<Knelix> shad0w1e: I just downloaded 5.04 and am deciding whether to install it or Breezy, mainly based on if I can fully use my video card... I'd really appreciate it if you could tell me how you got to install the driver in Breezy...
<tzapachuau> DAT vcd files
<crow> nalioth: Breezy
<VoX> when is vlc going to be installable on amd64?
<nalioth> crow: these will work http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<ndlovu> stan|uni: thanks. out of interest, what does 'apt-get clean' do?
<nalioth> VoX: have apt build it
<Knelix> Incredible. I have actual work to do, and yet I again find myself here.. fiddling with this system... for shame...
<dawynn> Knelix, I use an NVIDIA card -- and am having no problems with driver supplied by ubuntu.
<stan|uni> ndlovu, removes the so far downloaded binarys
<shad0w1e> Knelix, it works fine on hoary
<shad0w1e> I'm in middle of battling with breezy
<ndlovu> nalioth: I wish I had all the time I needed to research, but productivity is unfortunately what I need my comuter for!
<shad0w1e> I'm using an nvidia, and if I get it working ill letcha know!
<dawynn> Knelix, although there usually is a problem each time the nvidia driver updates.
<shad0w1e> I'm workin on it now..
<VoX> nalioth: how? :)
<nalioth> ndlovu: ubuntuguide WILL kill your box if you follow it long enough
<stan|uni> ndlovu, in other words: cleans up /var/cache/apt/
<Knelix> shad0w1e: Ah.. that's the main reason I'm thinking of downgrading to Hoary.
<starshine> if I have a not-net-attached ubuntu ppc box and I want to fetch it some packages while my thumbdrive is at this little web kiosk, where would I look for my packages?
<shad0w1e> you can downgrade!?
<nalioth> VoX: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get build-dep vlc"  then "sudo apt-get -b source vlc"
* starshine is visiting the UK from the united states
<ndlovu> stan|uni: thanks, I'll try that.
<shad0w1e> question: where are the kernel sources kept?
<VoX> ah
<shad0w1e> I need to find them
<nalioth> VoX: after that is done, you should have a deb in the current directory to install
<stan|uni> ndlovu, i'd strongly recommend to follow nalioths hints...
<Knelix> shad0w1e: When you wipe the drive and install Hoary via the CD you can...
<shad0w1e> Knelix, lol
<Knelix> shad0w1e: :-P
<shad0w1e> Knelix, the "nv" driver def. works
<shad0w1e> but then no 3d
<sobersabre> anybody here backs up his/her emails ?
<shad0w1e> : (
<p0windah> sobersabre: yah
<shad0w1e> where are ubuntu's kernel sources located?
<Knelix> shad0w1e: Exactly. Useless. I can't even get the 3d screen savers to work.
<sobersabre> with what ? ( cron+cp ? )
<p0windah> sobersabre: tar zcvf
<stan|uni> ndlovu, if you need more help, u will find this problem being discussed in nearly every ubuntu forum
<dawynn> Knelix, breezy is working fine with the linux restricted modules -- even with the "nvidia" driver.  You just need to learn one little command.
<liquidboy> hey, i'm trying to get my lucent winmodem to work, i'm reading a howto on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/hardware/lucent i got up to these commands " sudo mkdir /lib/modules/`uname -r`/other
<liquidboy> sudo cp *.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/other"  the first one was fine, but when i entered the second one, it said it couldnt find the file or directory " :(
<shad0w1e> Knelix, I'm thinking once Breezy becomes stable (few weeks) this problem will sort itself out?
<pzico> hey, can someone point out some ubuntu hardware support list? I need to know if highpoint 1640 raid controller works
<Knelix> shad0w1e: I was trying to explain to my non-tech savvy cousin why I couldn't get 3d to work and he just gave me this strange look... it just looks bad...
<sobersabre> p0windah, how can you manage incremental backup ?
<ndlovu> stan|uni: appreciate it, but unfortunately I need my Firefox working to get to the forums!
<Knelix> shad0w1e: Exactly. And then I shall upgrade.
<shad0w1e> Knelix, first off you need to download the drivers
<shad0w1e> from nvidia
<sobersabre> I have abouy 140M of mail to backup.
<bob2> HE KILLED FOR YOUR SINS
<starshine> gawd, apt-move would be so much easier :(
<shad0w1e> that you know,?
<erik_> need help with network printer, pm me if you can
<Knelix> dawynn: Even 3D?
<shad0w1e> X wouldn't open and it logged to xorg.0.log
<stan|uni> ndlovu, there are other browsers... - but u will make it without it, i'm sure
<shad0w1e> or s/t
<shad0w1e> I looked at it
<temperboi> hello, how do i remove the old version of glib? i have instaled glib2.0 but when i try to ./configure xmms it say glib >=1.2 not installed.. how do i removed the old version?
<shad0w1e> and it gave me a url to look for
<p0windah> sobersabre: I dont, I burn the backups to DVD
<shad0w1e> newer drivers
<dawynn> Knelix, I run Neverwinter Nights without a problem.  What are you trying to get to run/
<ndlovu> nalioth, stan|uni: you're saying that as a rule, backports is a _bad_ idea?
<sobersabre> hm... i think I will now make something to diff the files... and then incrementally patch
<sobersabre> is there a ready package for that  ?
<Knelix> dawynn: just the 3D screen savers included with Gnome.. the turning wheels, etc... they can hardly run.
<stan|uni> stan|uni, at least if u have them in your sources.list by default: YES
<nalioth> ndlovu: yes, use them warily
<starshine> ndlovu: yeah I think so; ideally you would only use them when you know you have an abiding reason to not jump to new releases
<temperboi> :( anyone? :S
<dawynn> Knelix, note that the 'nv' driver is NOT what you want.  You'll want to use the 'nvidia' driver.
<p0windah> sobersabre: if you do incremental and you lose one in the middle... ?
<nalioth> ndlovu: as in "only enable them when you have to have something, and disable them when you get it"
<Knelix> dawynn: Which doesn't seem to work in Breezy...
* temperboi waves hands.. can anyone help :(
<sobersabre> p0windah, that's the idea of backup: you backup, verify and store then.
<dawynn> Knelix, make sure you have the following installed: linux-restricted-modules (use the latest for your kernel), nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-common, and nvidia-settings.
<sobersabre> am i wronga ?
<Orbman> hi, i've got an on board sound card and a sound blaster live, both are working fine, i've disabled the on board sound card in the bios but ubuntu keeps picking it up, can i stop ubuntu from loading the onboard sound ?
<p0windah> sobersabre: that storing, I am talking about recovery
<ndlovu> thanks all for the suggestions, I always appreciate this channel!
<pzico> if RAID card compatibility list has (SuSe, FreeBSD, Red Hat, Caldera, Turbo) will it also work on Ubuntu?
<ccooke> Does anyone know if there's a way to set which sound device the Gnome shortcut keys (volume up/down and mute) control?
<dawynn> Knelix, what exact problem are you having with Breezy and 'nvidia'?  I'm currently running Breezy
<sobersabre> p0windah, "verify" means recovery.
* temperboi hello, how do i remove the old version of glib? i have instaled glib2.0 but when i try to ./configure xmms it say glib >=1.2 not installed.. how do i removed the old version?
<stan|uni> ndlovu, u r welcomr
<ccooke> I'd like to be sure before I have to submit a big report.
<sobersabre> but I got your idea.
<p0windah> well if you go down the diff path, and one of your backups is no good. you're up the creek
<VoX> nalioth: i did that, no vlc .deb to be found
<shad0w1e> how do I find out what kernel I'm running?
<sobersabre> p0windah, of course there's a weekly full backup.
<Orbman> shad0w1e: sudo uname -a
<p0windah> ...ofcourse
<shad0w1e> Orbman,  thanks
<pzico> please.. I wanna know if hightpoint sata raid 1640 works on Warty before I purchase it.. couldn't find any information from internet
<dawynn> Knelix, typically when you upgrade to a new nvidia-glx, you will find that the next time you boot your machine, it will seem to hang at a console.  But, you still have your virtual consoles.
<Orbman> shad0w1e: actually you dont need the sudo
<temperboi> am in on ignore or something? ;( can i pm anyonw for help? :((
<p0windah> shad0w1e: uname -r
<p0windah> temperboi: what was your question ?
<shad0w1e> -a gives more...
<Knelix> dawynn: Well, simply there's no 3D acceleration... it runs regular video fine, but no 3D. In fact, when I had it connected to the board's horrible integrated graphics it ran the 3D screen savers, albeit excruciatingly slowly... but since I switched to the card, they don't even appear.. I get "no preview" and they simply won't run.
* temperboi hello, how do i remove the old version of glib? i have instaled glib2.0 but when i try to ./configure xmms it say glib >=1.2 not installed.. how do i removed the old version?
<Knelix> dawynn: How's that?
<p0windah> temperboi: install the -dev packages as well
<Orbman> anyone know how i can tell ubuntu to ignore my onboard sound, even though it's disabled in the bios its still picking it up
<inc|freaky> what is limewire?
<temperboi> i have installed all in development.
<temperboi> and all the libraries
<Knelix> inc|freaky: bad code.
<inc|freaky> Knelix: allright ;p
<Knelix> inc|freaky: it's a P2P app.
<_mindspin> mount -t smbfs //servername/share  /home/username/Desktop/share  -o rw,gid=groupname,uid=username,username=username,password=
<_mindspin> does anyone have an idea why this share is sometimes writeable and sometimes not??
<nalioth> inc|freaky: use gtk-gnutella instead of limewire
<dawynn> Knelix, try this -- hold down 'ctrl' and 'alt' and press 'F2'.  Once you get there, hold down 'ctrl' and 'alt' and press 'F7' and you should be back at 'X'.
<shad0w1e> screw this, I'm gonna try it on the 686 kernel
<Knelix> inc|freaky: I've used it on the Mac, so I can't say about other versions, but it was by far the worse P2P app, and prob. one of the few spyware apps for the Mac.
<p0windah> anyone know whether the ubuntu/gnome guys are working on gnome-vfs-fuse stuff ? to allow networking mounting into the filesystem ?
<inc|freaky> how do i format a unformated partition into ext3 and have it beeing automounted as /mnt/media ?
<Knelix> dawynn: Damn... How in the heck?!.... It worked?!!...
<Function> inc|freaky: use mke2fs and edit your /etc/fstab
<dawynn> Knelix, that's what I mean by virtual terminals.  Under a default setup, everyone has 6 virtual consoles, then a 7th with 'X'.  This is crucial to remember when you're having a spot of trouble and the system seems to hang on bootup.  You should always be able to get to a console.
<inc|freaky> how do i find out which /dev/ it is?
<p0windah> fdisk -l
<xuniluser> How can i create an iso from a cdrom? help
<inc|freaky> its the 3rd partition (linux /, swap, thepartitioniwant) sda
<dawynn> Knelix, now bring up a command line (ok to do this in X for now) and type 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable'.
<nalioth> xuniluser: use k3b
* starshine despairs
<Knelix> dawynn: Incredible... Cheers for redundancy!...
* p0windah comforts starshine
<starshine> magicpoint in ubuntu doesn't speak truetype?!? wtf?
* p0windah cries
<Function> inc|freaky: then it's probably sda3
<Function> ;)
<nalioth> inc|freaky: use gparted on your free space
<dawynn> Knelix, after enable nvidia-glx, try glxgears again.
* p0windah shakes fist at the sky
* starshine 's presentations are ruint :/
<Knelix> dawynn: terminal is hanging...
<starshine> luckily I don't speak until tomorrow.  unluckily I have no direct-link until tomorrow either :/
<shad0w1e> ok later guys, as of now my problem is still not resolved, and thanks for all the help!
<dawynn> Knelix, at what point.  The enable?  Or glxgears?
<p0windah> what was his problem ?
<Knelix> dawynn: No, it doesn't want to run in Gnome.
<shad0w1e> getting nvidia 3d to work on breezy
<shad0w1e> lol
<inc|freaky> nalioth: its "unallocated"
<Jojeta> Hi! I install apache2 and php4 and it works great. now I want also to use MySql, I install the package php4-mysql, but I don't now how to run it. myphpadmin also can't connect it. How do I run MySql?
<dawynn> Knelix, you can't get a console to work in Gnome?  If nothing else, sign on to one of the virtual consoles (ctrl-alt-f2).
<p0windah> Jojeta: mysql-server methinks
<inc|freaky> nalioth: should i create as primary or extended partition?
<sobersabre> guys, does anybody know if it is possible to have more than 1 pop3 account with evolution 2.4.0 ?
<Jojeta> p0windah, there isn't command mysql-server, the only command that starts with mysql is mysql-admin
<p0windah> Jojeta: what I meant was, you need to install mysql-server
<Knelix> dawynn: I think I'm just going to save my work units and re-install... cause I'm not sure what's mssed up.
<p0windah> Jojeta: from memory php4-mysql is only the myclient client for php
<p0windah> Jojeta: not that actual server
<twibbler> Jojeta: from command line mysql -u <userid> -p then enter the password ... if there is one ...
<nalioth> inc|freaky: unallocated is ok
<nalioth> inc|freaky: turn it into ext3
<Jojeta> thank you, I'm downloading it right now
<inc|freaky> am just doing so :)
<dawynn> Knelix, note that if you forget that nivida enable command, you can look it up in aptitude (a console package management tool).  It's in the description for package nvidia-glx.
<Knelix> hmm.
<massiC> Joieta: mysqld starts the server daemon
<inc|freaky> nalioth: it tells me i should restart, brb
<starshine> is there any notes anywhere for dealing with ubuntu updating when one-step-removed?
<dawynn> OK - now back to my problem.  Anyone know where a 'line' input would come into /dev?
<p0windah> so any noobs in here with questions I can answer easily ?
<p0windah> dont be scared, we're mostly nice some of the time
<starshine> p0windah: heh :(
* starshine only ever has hard questions
<p0windah> we dont do those in here
<dawynn> p0windah, Know anything about sound recording?
<p0windah> depends on what you want to do
<dawynn> I'd like to record, but I can't figure out where sound is coming into my system!
<VoX> nalioth: Build command 'cd vlc-0.8.2 && dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc' failed.
<p0windah> line in ?
<dawynn> p0windah, I know where to put it into my sound card.  Where does that line in show up on /dev?
<nalioth> VoX: where did the dpkg-buildpackage come from? let apt build it for ya
<VoX> nalioth: i did
<dawynn> p0windah, audacity wants the actual /dev location.
<nalioth> VoX: apt failed in building it, too?
<VoX> nod
<p0windah> dawynn: oic, one sec. I dont use sound normally, but I'll look it up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<starshine> sigh. I bet cgi irc doesn't highlight me if someone can help either :/
<inc|freaky> nalioth: done, what to do now?
<idleCat> After I upgraded to breezy, I'm getting strange characters embedded in my gcc/g++ stderror. Example: invalid types int[int]  <--- the  Any ideas?
<nalioth> VoX: inc|freaky read up on your fstab editing
<nalioth> crap
<dawynn> p0windah, I'm hearing the line in, and I've located it in KMix, but that doesn't show where it comes into /dev.
<starshine> p0windah: ok I've an easy question, who do I lart about mgp not being built sanely?
<nalioth> VoX: amd64 and ppc lag behind in binaries.
<inc|freaky> is there anything i can look out for or do i have to read all the fstab documentation?
<p0windah> starshine: ompaul
<VoX> nalioth: so i've found ;)
<starshine> p0windah: tx
<nalioth> inc|freaky: well, let me say "monkey see monkey do" (look to your own fstab)
<p0windah> dawynn: appears to be /dev/dsp
<inc|freaky> nalioth: can i just "copy" the entry from linux /?
<dawynn> p0windah, know any way that I can confirm if its /dev/dsp?
<p0windah> dawynn: /dev/dsp is out I thinks
<tashiro> Hi! Can someone say me in which package I find "python-config"?
<Knelix> How do I chmod a all the contents of a directory at once?
<nalioth> inc|freaky: i'd have a look first b4 you copy anthing
<nalioth> Knelix: use the recursive switch
<inc|freaky> . /dev/sda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1 is the / partition
<Knelix> nalioth: Huh?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i download ubuntu 5.04, now i want to verify the MD5 sum the problem is im using win98, so i need a programm to create MD5 sum on win9x , anyone?
<inc|freaky> nalioth: would it be ok copying?
<p0windah> dawynn: this is a little off-topic, but this seems reasonably well written. http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?p=16772#16772
<Knelix> !chmod
<ubotu> chmod is probably a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<Knelix> !man chmod
<ubotu> Knelix: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: visit www.freewarehome.com and find you a md5 utility
<Knelix> ubotu: Useless bot!! :-P
<ubotu> Knelix: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<dawynn> p0windah, thanks.  I'll give it a look.
<nalioth> Knelix: what are you doin?
<nalioth> Knelix: do that in YOUR terminal
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, ill try thx!
<Knelix> nalioth: I am just trying to change all permissions in a folder, so I can copy it.
<p0windah> Knelix: chown -R user.group /directory/   or   chmod u+rwx -R /directory/
<nalioth> Knelix: then open your terminal and type "man chmod" in IT, not in here (ubotu is kinda blind to some things)
<Knelix> nalioth: heh. okay... tell him I apologize. He's a fine bot. :-P
<Knelix> p0windah: So, for example, chmod u+777 /knelix/
<Knelix> p0windah: is that right?
<p0windah> no its not
<Knelix> p0windah: Hmm.
<p0windah> I think nalioth was onto something good when he suggested your read the man entry
<Knelix> p0windah: Oh, yeah.. I forgot..
<Knelix> p0windah: chmod u+777 -R /knelix/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Knelix> p0windah: It's that the man entries are soooo long... and my screen goes to 640x480 in CLI... (remember, I can't launch the terminal from Gnome now) and it takes so long to find what I need...
<p0windah> Knelix: you can search a man by pressing the "/" key
<inc|freaky> done it works :D
<Shin_Gouki> @nalioth, thx thats a cool site ill bookmark it!!! :)
<nalioth> Knelix: hit alt-f2 and type "gnome-terminal"
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: forget that site. you wont need it with linux
<p0windah> Knelix: and its long because its complex and you really should read it and make sure you understand exactly what you are doing before you start screwing around with permissions and ownership
<Knelix> p0windah: Mac OS X is my primary OS, so I know about permissions. But, I just don't know how to alter them in the CLI.
<nalioth> Knelix: yes. permissions are important. changing the wrong files permissions can shut your box down
<p0windah> Knelix: I'd recommend if you simply are changing them so its easier to copy, you shouldnt change them
<Knelix> nalioth: I know. It's just so frustrating how I can't change permissions in the graphical browser. I can do that on mac OS X with no prob.... And I've never had a problem with the system.
<p0windah> Knelix: try "sudo tar zcvf stuff_want_to_copy.tar.gz /the/directory/"
<p0windah> Knelix: that way you have one file, which you may change ownership/permissions on without accidentally screwing up your system
<MadpilotPPC> Knelix, on stuff that you own, you can change permissions in Nautilus - right click, select properties for the file/directory you want
<Knelix> p0windah: I don't understand why my folding@home directory is only available for root.. I think that's a little overboard...
<p0windah> problably because you installed it as root
<Knelix> MadpilotPPC: In Mac OS X (Aqua) you can change root permissions by"authenticating" yourself within the GUI... It's painless, unlike my experiences with such things in Nautilus.
<cef> anyone suggest a linux-based h/drive testing util apart from badblocks? badblocks works well, I just wanna put these drives I have here through a bit of a test and make sure they're reliable
<nalioth> Knelix: i advise against opening any file manglers using sudo. otw it will be a real file mangler
<p0windah> Knelix: one sec, let me load gui and see how its done
<Raptoid> selamlar
<nightswim> is there an ubuntu equivalent of packages.debian.org?
<ColonelKernel> how do I remove all the openoffice 1 packages?
<alisher> packages.ubuntu.com
<Knelix> I realize that I don't yet know how a lot of things work, but even the ones I am fairly good at I don't know how to do in CLI, which is frustrating...
<nightswim> ah
<nightswim> if a piece of software complains like this: Could not get font '-adobe-helvetica-bold-r-normal--19-0-100-100-p-0-iso8859-1'. Using 'fixed'.
<Knelix> Aqua has spoiled me.
<nightswim> what would be a good package to install
<topyli> ColonelKernel: find them in synaptic, remove them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jebus2> hello?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> got a question
<jebus2> as do I
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me how to enable bitmap fonts in ubuntu?
<jebus2> Mine is a dual boot question
<jebus2> any takers?
<alisher> marcin_ant: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<nalioth> jebus2: we aren't mind readers
<topyli> nightswim: xfonts-100dpi, xfonts-75dpi, xfonts-scalable. but those should be there already. perhaps the xfonts-XXX-transcoded too
<marcin_ant> I reconfigured fontconfig - and enabled bitmap fonts but still no luck
<jebus2> I have xp running on a RAID 0 and I have a spare hard drive to set up Ubuntu on..how can I dual boot these?
<marcin_ant> alisher, heh unfortunately it doesn't work - this is why I ask here
<nightswim> topyli: thanks I'll have a look
<marcin_ant> jebus2, and you want to use this additional hdd for ubuntu only?
<jebus2> yes
<jebus2> well..and swap partition as well
<jebus2> it's only 20 gig
<marcin_ant> jebus2, well I think that it should run without problems
<jebus2> so far, I can't get it to reboot with getting the standard windows boot optoins.. xp or 2000
<alisher> marcin_ant: have you restarted X after did reconfigure?
<marcin_ant> jebus2, if you can then you could temporarily unplug your raid matrix
<marcin_ant> alisher yes
<marcin_ant> jebus2, then install ubuntu on additional drive
<jebus2> so don't have raid matrix connected at the time of install
<marcin_ant> jebus2, and after this just add windows entry to grub
<marcin_ant> jebus2, but this is 'safe' method 'paranoid' :)
<jebus2> cause right now.. I get a grub error 17 when I boot off that hard drive (the one with ubuntu)
<Skid> jebus2: did you google?
<Skid> (hdd -> LBA)
<jebus2> I searched forums a bit
<Skid> due to larger boot parittions
<Skid> there's some stuff on the gentoo forums for a fix
<Skid> i came accross whilst sticking a desktop install on a mates 203GB drive
<marcin_ant> jebus2, in fact you should just install ubuntu on additional drive (just select partitions where you want to install) and grub entry for windows should appear automagically
<jebus2> nope
<jebus2> that's wht I was hoping for
<jebus2> I think the RAID matrix is throwing that option off
<jebus2> because the initial install doesn't properly recognize RAID during parition time
<marcin_ant> jebus2, hmm
<jebus2> On the live CD, it didn't recognize the RAID matrix
<marcin_ant> jebus2, but you got ubuntu installed properly?
<Oetzi> hi
<jebus2> well.. so far as I can tell.. I've never booted up to see how it works
<jebus2> it always errors
<marcin_ant> jebus2, and you can boot to ubuntu if you unplug raif?
<jebus2> haven't unplugged raid
<jebus2> was hoping to be lazy and avoid a RAID removal
<Oetzi> can anyone tell on which apt-source i can find svn
<Oetzi> client
<jebus2> I actually left partition space on the RAID for an install of Linux.. but I have yet to find a Linus distro that installs to an already partitioned RAID array
<marcin_ant> jebus2, is this hardware raid? scsi?
<jebus2> hardware
<jebus2> sil controlled
<flodine> anyone know the command to install kde on breezy?
<jebus2> two 80 gig SATA's in RAID 0
<jebus2> fuggin' fast as hell I might add.. least for XP
<Oetzi> flodine: apt-get install kde
<topyli> Oetzi: how about "rapidsvn - A GUI client for subversion"
<Oetzi> topyli: plz no gui
<Oetzi> is just need the simple svn-command for console
<jebus2> I know it install because xp can't see the ext3 parition drive at all
<Oetzi> ah i found it
<nalioth> Oetzi: subversion is the name
<Oetzi> nalioth: thx
<topyli> Oetzi: perhaps there's one in the subversion package itself
<topyli> oh
<marcin_ant> jebus2, well first thing is that it propably isn't fully hardware solution - for linux
<marcin_ant> jebus2, but if you wand to install linux on additional hdd
<cafuego_> jebus2: that's software raid, doin't use it.
<marcin_ant> jebus2, it shoudn't matter
<jebus2> so far, I get a grub error 17
<jebus2> the drive is on a slave IDE..that matter?
<cafuego_> jebus2: you can use the in-kernel software raid system. (But that requires LILO, not grub)
<marcin_ant> jebus2, if you can just temporarily unplug your raid devices - and install ubuntu on this additional hdd
<jebus2> then turn the RAID on post succesful install?
<jebus2> manually configure Grub?
<marcin_ant> jebus2, make sure that your ubuntu installation is ok - then plug your raid and then you can fight with boot manager again
<jebus2> Can Grub recognize a RAID windows install?
<ccooke> jebus2: software or hardware raid?
<jebus2> hardware as far as I know
<Oetzi> can someone confirm that x locale problems have been fixed?
<jebus2> A sil controller on the mobo is running it
<marcin_ant> jebus2, theoretically you should have an ability to run linux or windows from grub and linux or windows from nt loader
<ccooke> jebus2: ah, so software assisted, probably?
<marcin_ant> jebus2, it depends from your hardware
<jebus2> that's a probably conclusion ccooke
<ccooke> jebus2: did you have to configure windows for it?
<jebus2> nope
<ccooke> no special drivers?
<ccooke> what's the box?
<jebus2> not as far as I can tell
<ndlovu> hmm... quick question. seems that hoary + firefox 1.0.7 = a place you don't wanna go. but even removing backports from sources and apt-get updating, synaptic reports the current version as 1.0.7. any way to go back to an earlier version?
<jebus2> Gigabyte mobo k8n with AMD 3000 939 proc, two raid controllers.. one nvidia and one sil
<ccooke> jebus2: real hardware raid would be absolutely transparent to the OS - it just sees a disk.
<nalioth> ndlovu: once you've removed backports from your sources.list, run "apt-get -f install"
<topyli> ndlovu: you can force a version of a package in synaptic
<jebus2> XP just sees a disk
<ccooke> right. Then it *might* be a real raid
<jebus2>  A live distro of Knoppis and Ubuntu see two drives
<ccooke> Ah
<ccooke> so, probably some software assist.
<jebus2> some.. in the lightest fashion... XP never acted like anything changed when I ghosted it
<jebus2> except the partr where it was about 3 times faster
<jebus2> This is a SATA RAID by the way
<jebus2> I partitioned the hard drive with Ubunto to have 18 gig for OS and 2 gig for swap (plenty I'm sure)
<ndlovu> nalioth: tried apt-get -f install; apt-get update, and still latest version = 1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1...
<jebus2> get this.. I have to pick a nother drive unrealted to the install to even get it to try grub
<jebus2> if I pick the drive I installed Ubuntu to.. it says no OS installed
<nalioth> ndlovu: apt-get --purge remove your mozilla
<jebus2> when I go back into xp.. the drive that atleast gets grub to start.. still is NTFS.. just like I left it
<Shin_Gouki> Hello ! i have a nasty problem :/ description:
<jebus2> the free drive I installed Ubuntu on is a slave drive.... does that make a massive differnce?
<jebus2> I could easily switch it
<Shin_Gouki> i downloaded ubuntu 5.04 , iso , i burned it to a cdr , but while decompressing install it said: CRC Error System halted :|
<ndlovu> topyli: thanks for the suggestion. good to know about that option, but also don't want funky dependencies!
<Shin_Gouki> so i thought: 1. my CD is not valid or my image, now i made md5 sum of the image and its ok
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: use your new shiny md5 checker on the .iso you downloaded, AND the cd-r you burned
<Shin_Gouki> so my CD was broken? shall i try again to burn the image??
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: and burn it slow (for best flavor)
<Dekon> Mmm, slow roasted CD-rs
<jebus2> I was also trying the breezy badger ... should I back off to a more stable distro?
<pl_ice> hej, what's the full command to compress using zip? :/
<jebus2> am I typing to no one now?
<jebus2> it's okay.. I understand... I just don't want to keep doing it
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth
<nalioth> pl_ice: why are you using zip? use bzip2
<Shin_Gouki> i sed the md5 programm i found with ur help, as i said , the MD5 sum was ok
<nalioth> jebus2: it'll be stable in less than 2 weeks
<pl_ice> hm, ok bzip2 then, couse other user is xp,
<nalioth> pl_ice: winzip will open all of em we use here
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth used the md5 programm i found with ur help, as i said , the MD5 sum was ok
<bzimage> pl_ice, zip -9 name.zip <files/dir>
<jebus2> I'm all fine with unstable.. just not uninstallable
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: then burn it slooooooow (and check the md5 of the burnt disk when you're done)
<jebus2> this is my toy on the side
<onkarshinde> jebus2: breezy is not final yet
<jebus2> I have a powerbook and xp to keep me afloat till I get this under control
<nalioth> bzimage: FOSS
<bzimage> FOSS?
<pl_ice> ok, thnx :)
<Shin_Gouki>  nalioth ,  the websaite and the porgramm said both: F6B3F164C99761234858A4D2C12D0840, slow u mean 4x is too fast? ?
<nalioth> bzimage: Free/Open Source Software
<jebus2> so.. maybe back off to Warty?
<bzimage> oh that
<bzimage> hehe
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i mean that sometimes slower is better
<bzimage> then indeed bzip2
<bzimage> :P
<bzimage> or gzip
<onkarshinde> jebus2: hoary
<nalioth> bzimage: iirc, zip is not FOSS
<nalioth> bzimage: and it sucks in comparison to bzip2
<bzimage> i know..
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , how can i very that the image is REALLY successful burned onto the CD??
<bzimage> i just gave answer to his question
<bzimage> ;)
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: md5 the burnt cd-r
<jebus2> that's what I meant
<pl_ice> hm, i compressed jpeg with -9 got 0% compression ...
<jebus2> thx ;)
<nalioth> bzimage: educate those who come here (who may not know anyting but what the evil empire has shown them)
<enyc> nali: 'info-zip' is Free Software (FOSS)
<bzimage> pl_ice, jpegs are compressed allready
<bzimage> nalioth, ok..
<bzimage> :)
<nalioth> enyc: what is "info-zip"?
<pl_ice> i know bzimage  :/ just tried to squize it bit more ... :/
<onkarshinde> jebus2: hoary is current stable release available from April this year. If you are patient enough then wait for breezy for 15 days
<enyc> nali: which is normally-used implementation of ZIP and is backend to some other projects, like 7-zip'a zip support, iirc
<enyc> nali: err, zip/unzip program/libraries iirc
<bzimage> lzma is also sweet
<bzimage> :P
<nalioth> enyc: can you hit the <tab> key please (it makes my box ring when you do)
<enyc> bali: http://www.info-zip.org/pub/infozip/
<jebus2> so.. I am going to put the drive I install Ubuntu to master instead of slave.. remove RAID array temporarilty.. then add after stable install is demonstrated
<jebus2> sound good?
<jebus2> and use hoary instead of the latest for now
<bzimage> hmm.. what? can't bzip2 do recursive compression?
<enyc> bzimage: erm.... what do you mean 'recursive compression' ?
<bzimage> well.. directories and such
<enyc> bzimage: you mean compressing a bz2 file (e.g. name.bz2.bz2 )?
<enyc> bzimage: no, and neither does gzip or rzip ;-)
<enyc> bzimage: you use 'tar' to create the 'archive'
<enyc> bzimage: and 'gzip' or 'bzip2' to compress that
<bzimage> hmm.. ooh well.. i allways user the tar
<bzimage> in combi with gzip or bz2
<nalioth> bzimage: you use tar + bzip or gzip
<bzimage> :P
<bzimage> indeed..
<enyc> bzimage: e.g.  'tar cvjf filename.tar.bz2 directory/' to create a bzip2 (j) flag
<bzimage> just playing with bzip2 alone.. (first time)
<Belutz> there's something wrong with my gaim
<Belutz> it always quit it self
<ccooke> bzimage: remember, the Unix method is to have small tools that do one job *very* well
<bzimage> enyc, i know tar
<bzimage> :P
<ccooke> and provide them interfaces so they work well together
<enyc> bzim: well this is a modular architecture design ;-)
<pl_ice> oki, c u later :)
<bzimage> later
<shunyata> Hi there did anybody successfully installed ubuntu on a VAIO VGN FS285M ?
<Shin_Gouki>  nalioth , unfortunaly i downloaded a Programm which is only able to create a MD5 sum with a single FILE as source,
<Shin_Gouki>  nalioth , how do i create a MD5 sum of a whole CD??
<bzimage> enyc, i know tar (use it often) but it was the first time to fiddle with bzip2 (without tar)....
<onkarshinde> shunyata: Is it a laptop?
<ccooke> shunyata: I'm on a VGN-A397XP here. Not quite the same.
<enyc> bzimage: kk
<shunyata> onkarshinde yes it is a laptop
<kristian> hi
<marcin_ant> I still cannot use bitmap fonts on breezy - reconfigured fontconfig - and no luck - any ideas what else should I do to enable these fonts?
<kristian> why i'am so cute?
<enyc> bzimage: note, that bzip2 'default' is -9 compress mode -- 900kb blocks -- i.e. highest compression, so 'j' on tar ('y' on some old versions) will use highest compress bzip2 basically
<onkarshinde> shunyata: You can refer to http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<intelikey> ok i resized two partitions. one was fat32  the other ext2.   the fat32 went smothly, but the "linux native" partition after resizing; can't be mounted because fsck craps out with "partition size and superblock count don't match"     any solution short of mkfs?
<shunyata> I wan't to buy a new laptop this sony seemed nice but i wan't to make shure i won't spend days configuring stuff
<bodisan> hello, I tried to install VLC with apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2, and it says this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bodisan>   vlc: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan>        Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan>        Depends: libmodplug0 (>= 1:0.7-1) but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan> E: Broken packages
<bodisan> how can I install it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi , everyone: i need to verify my burned ubuntu 5.04 image, : how do i create a MD5 sum of a CDR and against which value i need to compare it?
<enyc> shin: first, dont create the MD5 sum -- read the online copy of the MD5 from a mirror of ubuntu cd image
<Shin_Gouki> i did
<Shin_Gouki> it was fine
<Shin_Gouki> same
<Shin_Gouki> someone here told me i need to create an MD5 opf the burned CD?
<enyc> shin: if you 'finalized' the cd recording (normally the default) -- then  "dd if=/dev/cdrom | md5sum" usually works
<ccooke> intelikey: how did you resize it?
<onkarshinde> bodisan: what vlc version? which ubuntu? breezy or hoary?
<enyc> shin: but you may need to use 'hdc' 'scd0' instead of 'cdrom' depending what the cd device is
<intelikey> ccooke mcc
<Shin_Gouki> ^^ ur SOO funny im on win 9x :P BUT I WANT LINUX
<bodisan> breezy, vlc 0.8.1 or 0.8.2, I don't know for sure
<enyc> shin: you may be able to install 'cygwin' and use dd / md5sum  that way
<bodisan> that's what I found on their webpage
<marcin_ant> shunyata, you can take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=63
<enyc> shin: but im not sure what the relevant device-node is under win32
<ccooke> intelikey: what's that?
<bzimage> win 9x.. fun
<Shin_Gouki> see i simply want to install ubuntu
<bzimage> :P
<marcin_ant> shunyata, and search for 'sony' to take a look if other ppl have problems with this
<bzimage> BSOD
<onkarshinde> bodisan: Are you installing vlc that you got from its homepage?
<shunyata> marcin_ant : thx
<intelikey> ccooke mcc = mandrake control center
<Shin_Gouki> i dled 50.4 (md5 ok) i burned it, but while buting it said: CRC Error System haolted :/
<bodisan> on its webpage there is nothing to download, just the apt-get package
<ccooke> intelikey: ah, righ
<ccooke> intelikey: hmm. I don't know what that uses to do resizing.
<bodisan> Quote from their website:  For a normal install, do:
<bodisan>    # apt-get update
<bodisan>    # apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<marcin_ant> shunyata, although some problems with laptops are not ubuntu specific
<intelikey> ccooke now it cant be mounted.   partition size and inode count in superblock do not match.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: use your md5 program on your burnt cd-r
<onkarshinde> bodisan: May be you should use synaptic (the GUI to apt-get). It will give more clear idea. And are you sure other packages are up to date?
<bzimage> bodisan, doesn't it install libdvdcss2 automatic
<bzimage> ?
<marcin_ant> shunyata, personally I had two laptops - one well... no name - and there everything was ok
<bzimage> (dependency)
<ccooke> intelikey: it sounds like the resize didn't complete properly.
<ccooke> intelikey: if fsck can't handle it...
<marcin_ant> shunyata, and another was asus m6 and there are problems with acpi on this machine
<bodisan> I (think) I updated my other packages yesterday
<ccooke> intelikey: I'm not sure what you could really do.
<Shin_Gouki> <nalioth>, im too dumb for this plz explain me which program i can use with win9x to do so, PLZ!
<snorks> Does ext3 get fragmented? To what extent, and what is a nice defrag tool? :-)
<bodisan> with Update Manager, right?
<marcin_ant> shunyata, dmesg says that this laptop is supported and then... shows errors when trying to recognize battery
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i thought you went to freewarehome.com and got one?
<ccooke> intelikey: you might want to try running resize2fs on it
<bzimage> hmm.... today i got like 234 MB of updates
<inc|freaky> is there any way i can change the default filemanager? because it always opens konqueror when i insert CDs i want it to open krusader :)
<bzimage> (yesterday it was just approx 85MB)
<marcin_ant> shunyata, so it is pretty hard to say if everything will work
<shunyata> marcin_ant : well i can (sadly) always reverse to Win*** if it does'nt work
<bodisan> yesterday I got about 370 packages, 250mb, today 112 packages, 61 mb  :D I'll update them and try to install vlc again... and come back if I still can't, thanks a lot!
<intelikey> i'm sure that is the util called by mcc ccooke, but i'll play with it on the cli a bit.
<onkarshinde> anyone here used jigdo?
<marcin_ant> shunyata, almost everything should work without problems
<nalioth> onkarshinde: torrents are better, i've never had luck with jigdo
<marcin_ant> shunyata, but you can have troubles with memory card readers and acpi
<shunyata> macin_ant : but battery is quite important on a laptop :)
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Thanks
<marcin_ant> shunyata, well it will work but it won't show you it's status
<shunyata> marcin : there is a fairly good offer with 1 Gb Ram on this laptop at the moment  :D
<bodisan> oh... and everytime I update the packages, it says that I have a problem... something about it not being able to stat somthing... what's that all about?
* bzimage hates the bootsplash of ubuntu (breezy)
<bzimage> so ugly brown/yellowish
<marcin_ant> shunyata, well sony laptops are pricey in my country - so I wouldn't buy one
<bzimage> (after installing lilo.. it's gone.. yay)
<marcin_ant> shunyata, and sony is known as not open source friendly
<shunyata> marcin_ant : ya i guess i thinkpad would work without pb
<marcin_ant> shunyata, they are always trying to make money from their proprietary stuff (see - memory stick)
<intelikey> hmmm i always install lilo when installing the system...
<shunyata> marcin_ant, i agree with that
<marcin_ant> shunyata, so I'm not sure if everything will work
<bzimage> 01011011
<marcin_ant> shunyata, but as I said earlier - there is no problem with drivers for cpu/video/hdd etc (fundamental things)
<shunyata> macrin_ant i'm looking for something that could replace my powerbook, wireless is not supported by linux at the moment :(
<bzimage> hmm.. mister corleone
<bzimage> :P
<snorks> Does ext3 get fragmented? To what extent, and what is a nice defrag tool? :-)
<marcin_ant> shunyata, but you can expect some problems with memory card readers (in my asus sd card reader doesn't work and will not work - ricoh refused to give their specifications to linux ppl)
<DarkFame> snorks: not really
<marcin_ant> shunyata, wireless nic
<raymond> yes
<nalioth> snorks: ext2/3 defragments as it writes
<marcin_ant> shunyata, nic's are supported in almost 100% on linux
<bigfoot1> how can I add qmake to my path?
<shunyata> marcin_ant, i had the same pb on asus also : sold it
<snorks> Ok great
<nalioth> snorks: avg fragmentation on ext2/3 is >%5
<bigfoot1> how can i add anything to my path?
<snorks> <
<nalioth> bigfoot1: install it using apt-get
<bigfoot1> nalioth, don't i already have it?
<marcin_ant> shunyata, there are drivers from intel (which supports linux pretty well)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: do you?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, how do i do apt-get in the console.
<ndlovu> okay, seems my firefox is working again. thanks for the suggestions.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i don't know.
<shunyata> marcin_ant that is why i'm quite carefull in choosing a laptop right now since i prefer to avoid any ms software
<nalioth> bigfoot1: open a terminal and type "which qmake"
<marcin_ant> shunyata, and if you don't have specific driver for linux you can use..... windows driver with ndiswrapper
<bigfoot1> how can i prevent x-chat from seperating tabs when I copy text via Control-C?
<marcin_ant> shunyata, sure
<demantik> just installed hoary on a centrino laptop.....normal network works, but not intel proset...anybody know how to get it working?
<ndlovu> any ideas why the main hoary repository is on firefox 1.0.7? I thought it was only in backports, and hoary was set at 1.0.2? or am I generally confused?
<bigfoot1> nalioth, nothing happened when i did "which qmake"
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i thought qmake came standard with ubuntu.
<student_> rowel macas
<marcin_ant> shunyata, afaik ibm laptops are known to be supported in 100%
<intelikey> bigfoot1 dont use ^C just highlight it and where you want it pasted middle click (both mouse buttons on two button mice)
<marcin_ant> shunyata, but just take a look at these forums
<marcin_ant> shunyata, and use google on specific model
<shunyata> marcin_ant thx I'll try that
<marcin_ant> shunyata, that's all
<bigfoot1> intelikey, yeah. what about those who don't want to move from keyboard to mouse?
<bigfoot1> intelikey, move their hand from kb to mouse.
<demantik> ??
<bigfoot1> guys, does qmake come standard with ubuntu 5.04?
<intelikey> use bx ?
<root__> g
<bigfoot1> intelikey, what's bx?
<root__> Hello
<intelikey> irc client
<root__> Please
<bigfoot1> how do i install qmake via console?
<root__> one question...
<intelikey> apt-get qmake
<intelikey> apt-get install qmake
<intelikey> apt-cache search qmake
<bigfoot1> how do i know what the filename is?
<bigfoot1> how do i find out more about the files after doing a apt-cache search?
<intelikey> apt-cache info qmake
<snorks> hi ok
<intelikey> man apt-get ;man apt-cache
<intelikey> bigfoot1 "man"   man is your friend.    "man man "
<jpfarias> hi!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<jpfarias> does anyone know how to enable a second monitor on a laptop?
<bigfoot1> should i upgrade to breezy now, or should i wait until official day?
<nalioth> bigfoot1: either way. we are close to  Preview Release anyway
<mjr> bigfoot1, depends. If you don't mind it not being fully supported and are prepared to report any issues so that the release will be perfect, go ahead ;)
<Dalkus> my cd drives don't seem to mount themselves. I put in a cd and I can't read it
<Dalkus> what /dev devcies are normally for cddrives?
<ccooke> nalioth: we're past the preview release...
<bigfoot1> mjr, i'm guessing whatever I will be reporting would have been reported already. I'm no power user.
<bigfoot1> any zoto users here?
<catfox> does anybody here have an iRiver H10 mp3 player? i've just got one, but i'm wondering if i need to use their software to add songs to it
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, yes i got this one : http://www.midwavi.com/downloads.htm
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, its calleds MD5 Checker
<Dalkus> how can I mount my dvd drive?
<enyc> catf: a friend of mine fgot a good  iriver player for playing OGG/Vorbis (and some mp3)
<intelikey> dalkus    if ide /dev/hd*   if scsi  /dev/sd*
<Dalkus> thanks
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: good show!
<enyc> catf: they said they could jsut copy the standard m3u playlists onto it .. and it just worked
<alienacion> server irc.tin.it
<BiSK-8> hello
<demantik> ~needing Intel ProSet help~
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, what do u mean ?? is the program inapropriate?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, ups hers the link, the other one was only the company: http://216.40.227.17/cgi-bin/mysql/dl.pl?dbname=FH&table=System_Utilities&ID=1992
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i mean you have your program. now be productive
<bigfoot1> anybody here using zoto?
* Carpe_Libertatem doesn't know what zoto is
<Carpe_Libertatem> ^_^
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , i tried, i can create with this programms MD5 sums from A SINGLE FILE, i dont know how to create a MD5 from a BURNT CD..?
<Dalkus> how can I link a directory?
<IceDC571> is there a list of wireless cards that work out of the box for breezy?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: is it a console program or a gui?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, GUI
<intelikey> Dalkus "ln"     man ln
<Dalkus> ty
<intelikey> that is LN
<_snow> yo, i've just installed ubuntu, did apt-get install lame, but still i can't play mp3. says i miss codecs
<intelikey> sometimes l is not clear if it is 1 or l
<p0windah> _snow: gstreamer0.8-mad
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: it doesnt allow you to check md5s? that is what you need
<_snow> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Ressursen midlertidig utilgjengelig)
<_snow> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<_snow> snow@balance:~$
<p0windah> use sudo _snow
<_snow> I do
<p0windah> stop using it in another terminal or close synaptic
<_snow> ahh, i had synaptic running, works now=)
<demantik> snaptic is gay :P
<_snow> heh, it do all my updates=)
<_snow> but, theres is like 20 new updates every day
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me, i just insalled breezy and i ran the pppoeconf, but every time i log on i have 2 re run the cammand 2 access the internet, is there anything i can do?
<Carpe_Libertatem> All right - I have a problem. I went to reboot after updating Ubuntu, and wanted to get into Windows, the entry for Windows is gone in GRUB.
<DarkFame> Carpe_Libertatem, if the entry is gone.. the partition is probably gone too. did you do something bad? ;)
<_snow> whats the best mp3 player, i'm running totem 1.2.0 now
<DarkFame> xmms
<Carpe_Libertatem> DarkFame, partition is still there. :-P
<DarkFame> Carpe_Libertatem, tell grub to redetect
* xota saluda!
<Carpe_Libertatem> DarkFame, and I do that how? :-)
<intelikey> xmms may be a really good player.  but it sure is an ugly enterface !
<daejavu> need some help with ATI RADEON Driver Installation
<Carpe_Libertatem> intelikey, I agree
<Carpe_Libertatem> But, there are skins for it.
<DarkFame> Carpe_Libertatem, or you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, sry now im back , yes it allows
<intelikey> will they resize it.   last time i tried to use it it was so small i couldn't read anything on it.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth,now what doi need to verify??
<daejavu> i got R9600 , used Synaptic to install fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx .. but no Direct Acceleration :S !! Please help
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me, i just insalled breezy and i ran the pppoeconf, but every time i log on i have 2 re run the cammand 2 access the internet, is there anything i can do?
<Carpe_Libertatem> DarkFame, how do I get it to redetect?
<deFrysk> !tell deFrysk about opera
<ColonelKernel> nvidia and nvidia alone
<ColonelKernel> unless newegg puts that x800XL on sale for 159 again
<ColonelKernel> im all over that
<daejavu> need some help with ATI RADEON Driver Installation
<daejavu> i got R9600 , used Synaptic to install fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx .. but no Direct Acceleration :S !! Please help
* ColonelKernel is dying to get a new setup with an o/c'd sempron64 and a pcie card
<BiSK-8> can anybody help?
<DarkFame> Carpe_Libertatem, man grub-install
<daejavu> BiSK-8,  whats the prob ?
<DarkFame> Carpe_Libertatem, but the easiest solution would be editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> BiSK-8 we're not ignoring you.    i just can't help with networking.
<enyc> bisk: hrrrm im not sure... be aware that breezy is not released as 'stable' yet..  does the same problem happen in hoary?
<jpfarias> hey
<DarkFame> what does your partition table look like btw? fdisk -l
<jpfarias> is there a way to setup a second monitor for a laptop?
<jpfarias> I can setup it on windows
<jpfarias> but I dunno how to do it on linux
<intelikey> jpfarias yes.
<BiSK-8> daejavu: i just insalled breezy and i ran the pppoeconf, but every time i log on i have 2 re run the cammand 2 access the internet, is there anything i can do?
<DarkFame> jpfarias, yes
<Carpe_Libertatem> DarkFame, ok, I have Windows XP SP2, and it's on /dev/hda - what would I put in?
<jpfarias> [DarkFame]  intelikey, can you help on that?
<enyc> BiSK-8: hrrrm im not sure... be aware that breezy is not released as 'stable' yet..  does the same problem happen in hoary?
<intelikey> jpfarias have you searched the web for duel monitor howto's ?
<ColonelKernel> wow - openoffice2 is NICE!
<jpfarias> a paste showing the config of xorg would be helpful
<BiSK-8> enyc, nope
<BiSK-8> it doesnt
<Shin_Gouki> Hello! I downloaded ubuntu 5.04, MD5 sum on my HD same as on Website, i burned it to CDR, but when booting error:" CRC Error  System halted", ideas? ^_~
<enyc> BiSK-8: then talk to person(s) in ubuntu related to dealing with the new packages and cooperate with them r.e. getting the problem sorted out for breezy-release ;-)
<BiSK-8> argh
<enyc> shin: try reading the CD/md5sum and seeing if that works (not botted from the cd)
<BiSK-8> so nothing 2 do i guess
<BiSK-8> does it happen 2 u?
<enyc> BiSK: I dont use pppoe ;-)
<BiSK-8> then how do u get on 2 the internet?
<enyc> shin: i.e. 'dd if=/dev/hdc | md5sum' sort of thing
<enyc> BiSK: usually using ethernet
<Carpe_Libertatem> DarkFame, are you alive there buddy?
<Shin_Gouki> enyc , im with win9x
<enyc> BiSK: but not using PPP over Ethernet
<enyc> Shin: then use somethign else to find the CD Md5sum or install 'cygwin' ...
<DarkFame> jpfarias, http://www.wahlau.org/ubuntu_hoary_thinkpad_t43_and_xorg_dual_head_display
<BiSK-8> enyc, how can i do that?, all i want is 2 be able 2 get onto the internet
<Shin_Gouki> not again ur cygwin stuff i want to install FULL linux ^^ not partly in windows ^^
<jpfarias> thanls
<Carpe_Libertatem> Shin_Gouki, I can possibly send you an Ubuntu CD :-P
<jpfarias> thanks
<enyc> shin: you can use cygwin  to  run 'md5sum' and 'dd' to check if the cd recording / cd-drive is the problem ;-)
<bodisan> Hello again, I just updated my packages, and tryed to install VLC (Video Lan Client) through Synaptic, and I get the same error: vlc:
<bodisan>  Depends: dbus-1 but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan>  Depends: libhal0 but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan>  Depends: libmodplug0 but it is not going to be installed
<bodisan>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<enyc> shin:  What you can do, is register to have a free ubuntu Breezy CD posted to you, when Breezy is released next month
<Shin_Gouki> i run P 233 Mhz 128ram hand have 45 mb free diskspace is cygwin good idea??
<enyc> shin: hrrm not with that little space ;-)
<ColonelKernel> enyc, im gonna do that, but jut so I can have an official copy.
<Shin_Gouki> see ^^
<enyc> shin: besides, if you ahev so little space, how do you intend to run linux?
<Shin_Gouki> Im asking again: how can i very a burned ubuntu image thats located on a CDR but WITH Win9x
<Shin_Gouki> verify
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: point your md5 program at the cd-r
<enyc> shin: using md5sum and dd under cygwin on win9x ;-)
<intelikey> Shin_Gouki how did you burn an iso with no free disk space ??????
<Shin_Gouki> win9x is better then u think :P
<Carpe_Libertatem> Shin_Gouki... err... is it?
<BiSK-8> enyc: how can i get internet onto breezy without using pppoe?
<pl_ice> hej, any one tried using gpsdrive or other gps software?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , finally
<enyc> inte: no extra diskspace needed, the cd recording program jsut records' the iso file to cd
<enyc> bisk: depends on your upstream/internet-connection
<Shin_Gouki> how can i tell u the name of my programm? will that be usefull?
<intelikey> Shin_Gouki must not be..... it didn't work  :)
<enyc> bisk:  i.e. are you using an Ethernet card connected to  a  cablemodem system on a network that requires you to PPPoE in ?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, how can i tell u the name of my programm? will that be usefull?
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , the MD5 programm?
<Chambers`> hi guys, can i manually change the resolution and restart? isn't it some file like xfree86.conf or something?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: it should be "md5" if not, use win-f to find anything with a md5 in it
<nalioth> Chambers`: no need to restart
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chambers` about fixres
<Knelix> installing Hoary now...
<BiSK-8> enyc: ive got a router and and an eth0 card on my motherboard, they are attached via ethernet cable, what can i do?
<Carpe_Libertatem> nalioth, can you tell me how to add Windows XP to /boot/grub/menu.lst? It got deleted somehow. o_o
<pl_ice> hm, is it only me who 'likes' maps ?  :) anyone?
<enyc> BiSK: what sort of 'router' ?
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: have you been to the wiki? i'm not familiar with windows machines
<enyc> BiSK: do you mean a consumer-quality NAPT translation router?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , i found
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , now what file i need to select to verify the CDR??
<BiSK-8> enyc: i gota an adsl usb/ehternet modem
<BiSK-8> got*
<enyc> sorry on phone
<Carpe_Libertatem> nalioth, well, also, for some reason I don't have an entry for Boot settings under the "System"  menu
<intelikey> <enyc> inte: no extra diskspace needed, the cd recording program... <--- from where pray tell ?   off the internet dirrect to cdr ?    and if the iso is on the hd then why not delete it and have 700m of free disk space to use to fix what ever......   but never mind....
<Carpe_Libertatem> And I did about an hour ago.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: if it's a gui md5 proggy, point it at the cd-r
<Chambers`> what file do i need to change for resolution?  I tried the gui screen res changer but it keeps reverting back.  I want to bring it down to 1024x768
<nalioth> Carpe_Libertatem: you lost me
<XHK> Why my sound is always muted, when i startup gnome?
<nalioth> Chambers`: ubotu sent you some info you may find interesting
<Chambers`> oh..heheh, thanks :)
<bodisan> I can't install vlc (video lan client) in any way that I know... please help!
<dipnlik> hi all. I want to test ubuntu at work but I can't install it and my PC doesn't have a CD drive. Is it possible to make a boot floppy to load an .iso file on my HD?
<Chambers`> didn't notice
<Chambers`> :D
<_snow> how do i change programs to open different files, example, i've downloaded xmms, and i want mp3s to be opened in xmms instead of totem!
<Knelix> dipnlik: Maybe you can install via LAN?
<BiSK-8> sry
<snorks> right-click, open with other application
<BiSK-8> im bak
<nalioth> dipnlik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BiSK-8> enyc: u were saying?
<snorks> and/or assign it to other application by looking around in preferences
<dipnlik> Knelix: maybe, but i can't risk my working windows computer, at least for now
<dipnlik> nalioth: will look there, thanks
<Knelix> dipnlik: The link looks pretty promising.
<pl_ice> hej, if i just installed ATI drivers, i can just restart X ? can i? not the whole box ...
<ssam> \join #f-spot
<_snow> snorks, ahh, easy=)
<ssam> oops wrong slash
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, it seems i can only select a single file? the GUI dooes not give an option to access the CD as O N E File, so?
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<bimberi> _snow: ^^ might work for you
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: then you should find one that does
<BiSK-8> enyc: what should i do?
<XHK> Why my sound is always muted, when i startup gnome?
<n00bster> I Just Installed  - wine & webmin, And Wonderd how to Execute Them .. ?
<Knelix> nalioth: One could also conceivably install Ubuntu off of a flash drive, no?
<Xappe> pl_ice: yes. log out and do ctrl+alt+backspace
<nalioth> Knelix: with a large enough flash drive, yes ubuntu works
<MMXGN> does anybody know how can I change gcc to use version 3.4 and not 4 on breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> MMXGN: why would you want to do that?
<Knelix> nalioth: So couldn't dipnlik boot off a flash drive, provided the computer has a USB port and can boot off a flash drive...
<MMXGN> nalioth, trying to make my ati card work with 3d
<nalioth> Knelix: dipnlik would have to get ubuntu on the flash drive first
<dipnlik> Knelix: but it looks like it would boot the CD from the floppy, but I don't have a CD drive on my PC. Will look into the floppy files to see if I can change something there, but not sure (yet)
<MMXGN> and yes, i've tried every other way
<pl_ice> Xappe , thnx
<dipnlik> nalioth: i need to make the floppy boot up the iso on my HD
<nalioth> MMXGN: in the terminal you are using, put this export "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-X.X" and anything in that terminal afterward will use the gcc version you select
<enyc> Bisk: I was on phone!
<BiSK-8> re
<enyc> Bisk: I was on phone!
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> sry
<enyc> BiSK: if you haev a true NAPT router comnsumer-gadget, you should just be able to get an IP addreess via DHCP and have it 'work'
<Knelix> dipnlik: Does it have USB, and can it boot off of it? Isn't it possible to expand the ISO onto the drive?
<intelikey> dipnlik loadlin maybe ?
<benkong2> how can I tell if I have ubuntu breezy or edubuntu? somehow during one of the update notifier sessions I got an edubuntu login screen and desktop. My sources.list all say breezy.
<enyc> I suspect you have a ''dsl modem'' type gadget which transltes pppoe into pppoa
<nalioth> benkong2: open a terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<intelikey> benkong2 uname -a
<apokryphos> benkong2: edubuntu still uses the breezy repos
<BiSK-8> enyc: im not getting anything ue saying, can u tell me how 2 configure it via dhcp?
<Chambers`> n00bster: Webmin runs in the background
<nalioth> intelikey: try my suggestion
<intelikey> k i'm lagging
<apokryphos> nalioth: that doesn't really work, as ubuntu and edubuntu don't conflict
<apokryphos> (hence, you can have both running)
<MMXGN> nalioth, doesnt work
<MMXGN> when i gcc --version
<benkong2> nalioth; the lsb_release command says breezy development branch so I guess it's ok
<MMXGN> it says its still 4.0.2
<Chambers`> n00bster: connect to webmin by going to another machine on the network and open a browser window, then browse to the ip of the machine that has webmin installed
<dipnlik> Knelix: don't have a flash drive. How can I exapand the ISO?
<benkong2> thanks intelikey and apokryphos for responding also.
<apokryphos> benkong2: you can still have all of edubuntu stuff installed on your ubuntu, so it's not a case of having either/or
<dipnlik> intelikey: sorry, but what exactly is loadlin?
<BooZee> hello
<BooZee> I have a wierd problam
<intelikey> a way to boot linux from a running dos
<nalioth> MMXGN: then you didnt do it right.
<snorks> And what might that be?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i did make a snapshot from the md5 software: http://chrono.myownworld.de/pic/Image1.gif could u plz talke a view?
<BooZee> well,
<benkong2> apokryphos; ok thanks. I think I want to try kbuntu also so I'm off to try and install KDE stuff
<BooZee> I reinstalled ubuntu on my comp
<dipnlik> Knelix: i remember having some info on editing grub files to load ISOs, so I think a floppy with grub can be enough for me
<MMXGN> i did it, anyway
<apokryphos> benkong2: excellent idea, IMO. Just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Chambers`> this is funny, i'm connected to my winxp box at home through rdp and running ubuntu on vmware
<MMXGN> done an alias gcc="gcc-3.4" and worked for me
<MMXGN> thanx anyway
<nalioth> MMXGN: in the terminal you are using, put this export "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-X.X  <<<< the X's need to reflect the version of gcc you want to run
<BooZee> and now (after the reinstallation) I can't change the resolution of my screen
<BiSK-8> enyc, may i query u?
<benkong2> apokryphos; sudo aptitude?? what's that?
<MMXGN> nalioth, i know i did it
<Knelix> dipnlik: But how will you boot if you have no CD drive?
<dipnlik> intelikey: wow, sounds good, will look up info on loadlin too
<apokryphos> benkong2: another front-end to apt
<apokryphos> benkong2: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you like...
<snorks> BooZee: did you get asked (during the installation) to chose which resolution to use?
<benkong2> k
<nalioth> benkong2: aptitude is a console frontend to apt. you may use synaptic or apt-get or whatever apt mangager you wish
<MMXGN> nalioth, this works if it is a Makefile
<dipnlik> Knelix: can't a floppy boot the livecd iso?
<BooZee> snorks: nope
<MMXGN> but what i have here is a custom make script
<nalioth> MMXGN: it works on anything you run in that terminal (until you close the terminal)
<apokryphos> benkong2: ...or just select it in Synaptic of course
<benkong2> wow I like terminal stuff best so let me play with aptitude
<snorks> BooZee: ok. anyway, you can chose which resolutions to use in your xorg.conf file
<MMXGN> but gcc --version shows 4.0.2
<MMXGN> -.-
<mortenpet> can anyone help me too install java? i cant find it in synaptic...
<snorks> BooZee: also be sure to set the horiz and vert refresh rates of yoru screen
<MMXGN> when i do export "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, did u read me?
<nalioth> mortenpet: hoary or breezy?
<benkong2> I heard of another package manager but I forget what the name is. some say it is the next best thing. I am......err having a senior moment //)
<snorks> BooZee: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n00bster> OK, but how do i run wine ?
<pl_ice> ^^ ATI works
<bimberi> benkong2: autopackage?
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: maybee u can help me, how can i get internet onto breezy?
<Chambers`> benkong2: you mean the front-end to the frontend that is synaptic?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: yes, one moment please
<BooZee> snorks: well, I can change the resolution, but after selecting it there are two problems: 1) I don't have any other refresh rate then 60 (and I had 85 before the reinstall) 2) after I apply the change, the screen black out and shuts down.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , thx take ur time :)
<Chambers`> it's a frontend for synaptic
<intelikey> dipnlik maybe but the problem is the kernel and initrd.img are getting too big to fit on a single floppy   thus it may be needful to use loadlin and a dos boot disk,  if your hardware has any special needs that may be a solution.
<Chambers`> which in turn is a frontend for apt :P
<benkong2> can't remember the name sorry
<pl_ice> n00bster wine program_name  ...
<BooZee> snorks : and after about 10 seconds it returns to 1280*1024
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: get the Internet onto Breezy? You mean, how do you configure your Network/Internet connection you mean?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: select your md5sum.txt
<snorks> BooZee: sounds like wrong rates in your xorg.conf file. if the horiz and vert values are wrong,
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: yes
<snorks> BooZee: 2 sec
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: pppoeconf wont work
<BooZee> i'll try changing the gile
<mortenpet> nalioth hoary
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , ok and then?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: hope it works
<snorks>         HorizSync       30-65
<snorks>         VertRefresh     50-75
<n00bster> sorry? can you be more specific
<snorks> BooZee: fix that in your xorg.conf
<snorks> BooZee: with your own screen's rates, of course
<pl_ice> when i quit irc server ofter, it won't clear my nick from the list, then i can't use my registered nick ... is there a way to change that or something/ or its just a lag
<n00bster> how can i open her GUI ?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , if i do so both programms create an MD5 sum of the TEST file NOT of the Content within :)
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: no idea I'm afraid; I've been lucky and always just used a router with dhcp
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , if i do so both programms create an MD5 sum of the TEXT file NOT of the Content within :)
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: can u tell me how 2 configure dhcp?
<_jason> do I need the Ubuntu Desktop package?  Instlaling totem-xine removes it... should I put it back?
<BiSK-8> itll probably still work
<intelikey> dipnlik for a good lesson on that, see if you can find "basic linux" on the web,  it is a distro on two 1.44m floppies.  using loadlin to boot linux from a ramdisk.
<snorks> rofl nei
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i'm not very knowledgable about windows programs
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: if you have a router... sudo dhclient will probably work
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i'm trying to help you the best i can, but i cant make up for shoddy windows programmers
<BooZee> snorks: which will be 85 ? (if thats the refresh rate i want?
<pl_ice> n00bster , if u're asking about wine, (i just joined in... ) then there is winesteup as well, o/w under shell
<BiSK-8> apokryphos: k, ill try
<benkong2> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop gives me an error "libgl1-xorg"
<snorks> BooZee: it doesn't quite work like that. What screen do you have? I need brand, model, and model number thing. Like mine is Samsung Syncmaster 710N
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , agreed i try to find a work a round , but plz stand by ^^
<Knelix> dipnlik: Sorry, was away. What intelikey said. Floppies are obsolete. I don't understand why the industry hasn't standardized on some flash memory type in place of the floppy.
<benkong2> Depends: libgli-xorg but it is not going to be installed
<snorks> BooZee: if you google for your screen, somewhere you'll find out what the horiz and vertical refresh rates of your screen are
<BooZee> snorks: MAG XJ700T
<dipnlik> intelikey: ok, thanks a lot for the info.
<dipnlik> Knelix: old pcs, they don't want to upgrade :(
<Knelix> nalioth: Ok, installed and "enabled" the nvidia driver... do I need to restart?
<n00bster>  no, culdent find "winesteup"
<dipnlik> Knelix: only one pc on the network has a CD drive
<Knelix> dipnlik: I understand.
<n00bster> i' have instaled it from Synaptic
<benkong2> is there a command that satisfies all dependencies with the kubuntu install?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: get this one: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<dipnlik> Knelix: probably they don't want us bringing our own CDs with non-work stuff
<pl_ice> n00bster , winesetup helps just in setup, to run programs $ wine program.exe
<nalioth> benkong2: the one apokryphos sent you does
<benkong2> k
<dipnlik> rebooting, thanks again Knelix and intelikey
<Knelix> dipnlik: Hmm. Have you talked to your boss about trying out Ubuntu.. Maybe he/she will be up to the idea and give you some tools to preview/install it.
<dipnlik> Knelix: told them last wek about it
<dipnlik> Knelix: week*
<n00bster> but issent .EXE is windows file extention ??
<Knelix> dipnlik: Naw, sorry I couldn't be of more help. Just throwing out possible ideas. I'm a newbie here too. :-)
<dipnlik> Knelix: they said "they would give me an answer on wednesday"
<dipnlik> ok, c ya
<pl_ice> n00bster yes, wine 'runs' windows programs, that what u wanted isn't?
<Knelix> dipnlik: Nest Weds or the one that passed?
<Knelix> *Next
<n00bster> you did not understand me, i just want to open WINE ITSERLF ?!!!
<intelikey> it is possable to install a linux system via floppies only. no network no cdrom.    takes a while but can be done.    install on a clean partition some place, customize then make a tgz out of the whole partition,  copy to floppies in chunkes and move it to the box without cd/net    "and yes i have done it."
<snorks> Yes
<Chambers`> n00bster: dude, you need something like winetools then
<n00bster> ghghgg, whay the hell it so hurd? evry little thing in linux !!!
<Chambers`> which is a frontend for wine
<Chambers`> wine alone has no gui
<pl_ice> n00bster , can u explain? wine is just under console, no GUI
<BooZee> snorks: k, found it. and changed in the file
<Chambers`> jeez, even I knew that and I'm a n00b :P
<BooZee> snorks: what now? just try again to change the resolution?
<Chambers`> and of all distro's, ubuntu is def the easiest for me
<benkong2> hey folks synaptic says libgl1-mesa and -dri and ubuntu-desktop as well as x-window-system-core will be removed if I install kubuntu. I want to keep my gnome stuff. Is that the only option one or the other?
<Knelix> Do I need to restart to enable the nvidia drivers?
<apokryphos> Knelix: restart X only, yes
<snorks> BooZee: I think you might need to restart X
<snorks> BooZee: just reboot..
<BooZee> k
<Knelix> apokryphos: Okay. Thanks.
<BooZee> thanks. be back in a sec! or a few...
<JustinHH> hello
<JustinHH> can i install with synaptik spkype for linux?>
<Chambers`> wow, open office writer takes a while to come up
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<apokryphos> JustinHH: that should probably work
<JustinHH> Chambers`,  you mean open office word proccessor?
<JustinHH> apokryphos, well i couldn-t fint it uder the name skype
<Chambers`> nope, writer
<Chambers`> well, same difference
<JustinHH> apokryphos, soory i didn`t see the link
<JustinHH> :D
<apokryphos> JustinHH: no... check the link ubotu provided (that's what I meant).
<apokryphos> no problem
<malv> are logitech mice more sturdy than microsoft?
<JustinHH> yes
<JustinHH> ok
<benkong2> when is breezy final due out?
<malv> i've burned through 3 different microsoft mice within 1 year
<Knelix> How do I restart X?
<JustinHH> Chambers`, to me it starts in 5-8 sec
<apokryphos> benkong2: oct 13
<malv> Knelix: ctrl + alt + backspace
<benkong2> Knelix; ctrl +alt +backspace
<apokryphos> Knelix: first logout of gnome/kde
<Chambers`> ok, anyone use evolution to set up a connecton to an Exchange Server?
<snorks> h?
<pitti> Is anyone here interested in translating the langauge pack upgrade notification? I already have de, fr, and fi
<Chambers`> I pick Microsoft Exchange, then in configuration all I see is username and the forward button is greyed out
<pl_ice> pitti , how big is it?
<pitti> pl_ice: about 5 lines
<Knelix> Awesome!!! Got the card working!
<benkong2> apokryphos; thanks
<JustinHH> is there other suport channels for ubuntu in other languages?
<pl_ice> pitti where is it? how do i get back to u?
<JustinHH> *are
<JustinHH> :D
<JustinHH> !pingme
<ubotu> JustinHH: I don't know
<apokryphos> JustinHH: indeed; what are you looking for?
<JustinHH> well
<JustinHH> i was just asking.
<pitti> pl_ice: http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/langpacks/langpack-upgrade-note.txt
<JustinHH> german
<JustinHH> :D
<JustinHH> i can not speak so good english
<benkong2> anyone installed ubuntu on a G4 Mac? dual boot style
<pitti> pl_ice: you can mail it to me or just /msg me
<nalioth> benkong2: yes i have
<pitti> benkong2: I have an iBook G4
<JustinHH> got the message nalioth
<nalioth> JustinHH: what language do you speak?
<JustinHH> romanian german english
<benkong2> install went ok I guess
<JustinHH> and a bit french
<JustinHH> :)
<nalioth> JustinHH: #ubuntu-de, #ubuntu-ro
<Chambers`> do i need to install something on my exchange server so Evolution can talk to it?
<pitti> pl_ice: however, of course we already have English :-)
<benkong2> Do we have docs for the Mac install anywhere?
<nalioth> benkong2: there are plenty on the wiki
<benkong2> ok off to the wiki. thanks again :-)
<pl_ice> pitti  where u want me posted it to? (in Polish ;)
<az[a] zel> hey, when I try copying from my DVD drive, my system performance goes to hell (jerky mouse), but both my hard disk and DVD drive are in UDMA mode according to hdparm. what's going on?
<pl_ice> az[a] zel turn ur dma on
<pitti> pl_ice: just /msg me or mail to martin.pitt@ubuntu.com
<pl_ice> oki, but tomorrow, couse it's dark on this 'side' :D
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, but, hdparm reports my drive as operating in UDMA2 mode
<pl_ice> az[a] zel does it say it's dma on?
<BiSK-8> lo again
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, presumably the star means udma2 is on and working
<snorks> BooZee: sup?
<BooZee> works as a charm!
<snorks> haha yes
<BooZee> thanks!
<snorks> Great!
<JustinHH> when i try to install skype this message appears: skype:
<JustinHH>   Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<pl_ice> az[a] zel like that: az[a] zel sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<BooZee> snorks: i have a couple more questions/problems. may I msg you in private?
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<Chousuke> JustinHH: try to --force it
<snorks> BooZee: Sure, but I'm still a newbie. I might not be able to help you
<pl_ice> az[a] zel need to be root
<JustinHH> Chousuke, and how do i do that?
<JustinHH> (using synap[tic)
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, will "sudo bash" suffice? or do I need to enable the root user?
<Chousuke> az[a] zel: sudo hdparm -d1
<pl_ice> az[a] zel $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<az[a] zel> no I did it with sudo
<az[a] zel> still says operation not permitted
<Chousuke> JustinHH: hmm
<masterra_> i need some help with a crazy sound problem in Breezy.. anyone up for the challenge? when i installed.. Gnome just says there is no sound devices.. however /dev/dsp works fine, and even launching esd by hand works, but gnome (and all gnome apps) still refuse to beleive it..
<Chousuke> it's an external .deb isn't it?
<pl_ice> az[a] zel u using dvd right now?... turn the programs off etc
<JustinHH> Chousuke,  or can you help me install it from the terminal?
<Chousuke> JustinHH: sure. the command is dpkg.
<Illuv> If have a machine with a 100mbit interface (eth0) and a gigabit interface (eth1). ifconfig reckognizes eth0, but not eth1. Do I have to use modprobe to install the correct drivers?
<snorks> BooZee: I can read you, and I answer. Strange if you can't read me
<JustinHH> sudo dpkg skype?
<Chousuke> JustinHH: do dpkg --help and see if there is any option to "ignore dependencies"
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me the command 2 delete a folder?
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, even with no disk in the drive and the tray out. still says operation not permitted :/
<BooZee> snorks: oh... that means your not register with the irc server
<_jason> BiSK-8:  rmdir FOLDER
<pitti> BiSK-8: rm -r FOLDER
<BiSK-8> k
<BiSK-8> thx
<Chousuke> JustinHH: no. sudo dpkg -i (and other switches) skype-package.deb
<_jason> BiSK-8:  but your folder has to be empty first
<snorks> BooZee: most likely
<BooZee> it doesn't allow you to write in private
<BiSK-8> oh
<pitti> BiSK-8: rmdir will not delete it if there is something in the folder
<BiSK-8> and 2 delete it and everything inside?
<_jason> BiSK-8:  rm -r FOLDER
<pitti> BiSK-8: rm -r will do
<pl_ice> az[a] zel run sudo su  , managed to get root?
<snorks> BooZee: feel free to fire questions here
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, I have a root shell
<BooZee> well, why do I need the root account? i can access all administration actions using sudo with my user pass, or when using the x..
<pl_ice> az[a] zel try hdparm /dev/dvd should spit out info
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, using_dma    =  0 (off) :(
<pl_ice> az[a] zel to turn it on :  hdparm  -d1 /dev/dvd
<_jason> ubuntu remove file histort
<pl_ice> then edit one file , o/w on reboot clears it
<_jason> oops that was suppose to go into google,...
<JustinHH> Chousuke, dpkg: need an action option
<BooZee> snorks:  why do I need the root account? i can access all administration actions using sudo with my user pass, or when using the x..
<JustinHH> Chousuke, i wrote dpkg --ignore-depends=skype
<intelikey> BooZee sudo runs commands as "root"  that is how you access admin apps via sudo  there is always a root account on a linux box,   the so called "dis-abled root"  only means that there is no password set for root, not that root is not there or doesn't work....
<pl_ice> anyone uses GPS of any kind? ...
<Chousuke> JustinHH: where did you download the skype debian package?
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, here is the output of the commands to prove that I'm doing it as root :)   http://paste.uni.cc/7792
<Chousuke> you need to give dpkg the *file* name of the package you install, not the name it would have in a repository
<pl_ice> just crashed my pc, hold on :)
<Chousuke> and you need to use the -i switch for install
<JustinHH> ]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ (skype)
<JustinHH> Chousuke, soory i have not read everithing
<JustinHH> :D
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, I don't recall having this problem until the recent kernel update
<Chousuke> JustinHH: ah, it's in a repository.
<pl_ice> az[a] zel will try to find that error, it not supposed to work like that...
<Chousuke> JustinHH: did you manage to install it?=
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, thank you
<JustinHH> i try now
<JustinHH> Chousuke,  i dave to download a package called kcontrol
<pl_ice> az[a] zel > looks like you forgot to enable via support  google says it ...
<Chousuke> JustinHH: it's not required
<JustinHH> Chousuke, You can also use the qt3-qtconfig package to configure QT's appearance, which has fare less dependencies than kcontrol (none, in fact).
<JustinHH> ?
<obontu> how do i install the w32 codecs?
<Chousuke> JustinHH: it's just for the appearance.
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<BooZee> snorks: oh.. so what will happen if i'll just hit "su" or "su -" ?
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, via support? I didn't compile the kernel myself :/ unless there's a boot option?
<obontu> thanx
<Chousuke> JustinHH: here: apt-get install --ignore-breakage skype
<Chousuke> with sudo
<JustinHH> could it be the reasson that i do not have free space on the hdd?
<JustinHH> E: Command line option --ignore-breakage is not understood
<JustinHH> loool
<JustinHH> i am using synaptic now
<SMEXE> Hello everyone.. I was wondering if anyone can help me with my networking problem?
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, I only noticed some poor performance with that kernel update. Maybe I can revert back to the previous kernel? but dpkg seems to have removed the old one when the new one was installed
<BooZee> how do I install a .deb file? like the w32codecs ?
<_jason> BooZee:  dpkg -i FILE.deb
<snorks> BooZee: not much
<snorks> BooZee: I think it's su -s -H
<pl_ice> az[a] zel hold on
<snorks> BooZee: no, wait
<JustinHH> how can i remover a folder (not empty) using the terminal?
<Chousuke> JustinHH: urgh
<_jason> JavaGeek_:  rm -r FOLDER
<_jason> JustinHH:  rm -r FOLDER
<JustinHH> thx
<pl_ice> az[a] zel 2 threads on ubuntuforums
<zeroverse> for those of you using 5.04, you may find this site helpful: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<snorks> BooZee: sudo -s -H
<pl_ice> az[a] zel http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47659&highlight=HDIO_SET_DMA+failed%3A+Operation
<pl_ice> az[a] zel http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=61054&highlight=HDIO_SET_DMA+failed%3A+Operation
<Chousuke> "Note: The --ignore-breakage option was added by The Fink Project and  hence  is  only available in the apt-get provided by Fink's apt package"
<Chousuke> my bad
<JustinHH> ;)
<JustinHH> it happence
<Chousuke> JustinHH: try to see if there's --force or something
<snorks> BooZee: sorry for the late reply :/. Anyway, when you sudo stuff, you use the root account indirectly. It's to avoid you to work as root, but rather just perform commands as root in-the-moment.
<snorks> BooZee: I guess it's a part of Ubuntu's userfriendliness
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, ok thanks. im going to try adding that via82cxxx in front of everything in /etc/modules and see what happens.
<rata> i am triying to run a multiseat system, there is any package to "auto" do this ?
<BooZee> oh.. got it
<BooZee> nice knowing that..
<snorks> yeah
<snorks> it can be good and bad
<_jason> oes anyone know how to make panel applets transparent?  Making the panel itself transparent, leaves the applets opaque.
<snorks> but you still have option to work as root with the sudo -s -H, so all in all its positive
<snorks> Secreth`X: my nick is not registered, can't msg you
<Secreth`X> (k)
<BooZee> snorks: do you use gnome or kde?
<snorks> BooZee: gnome
<BooZee> hoary or breezy?
<snorks> hoary
<BooZee> why don't you use kde?
<snorks> shrug.. :) i had an ubuntu amd64 CD, so I thought I'd try it
<snorks> And I don't like it so much. x86 is alot more easier to be in
<RockyBurt> anyone know if there's any  way to have the mouse sensitivity of my laptop touchpad and my actual mouse be different from one another? (i need to speed up my touchpad, but not speed up my mouse)
<BooZee> what's x86?
<snorks> 32 bit.. 386 486 pentium 1,2,3,4
<snorks> amd athlon 32
<snorks> bit
<snorks> it's an architecture
<Chousuke> BooZee: If you don't know, you have it. :P
<Skid> 686 ?
<BooZee> ye got it, but what does KDE got to do with it?
<SMEXE> My network card is enabled, and it is configured to DHCP, but my router keeps refusing my connection.. Does anyone know why this is, and how I can fix it?
<snorks> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde. I had Ubuntu (gnome) amd64
<snorks> Just to try Ubuntu
<apokryphos> BooZee: eh? It's your *system* architecture
<snorks> And I stuck with it
* apokryphos runs kubuntu amd64
<apokryphos> very sweet
<snorks> and i havent installed kde
<snorks> because im switching back to x86
* Skid has ubuntu x86_64 too
<snorks> SMEXE: hm?
<BooZee> wait wait wait... may be I got it all wrong, but from what I understand, ubuntu is the linux distribution (like red hat, mandrake etc.) and on my ditibution, I can use any X that I want (KDE, GNOME..)
<snorks> BooZee: you're 100% right. I'm not using kde simply because I'm lazy :)
<Secreth`X> lol
<snorks> BooZee: and because I'm installing another version soon
<SMEXE> My network's messed up.  Ubuntu was supposed to configure the network automatically, right?  And usually, this happens in windows, but I don't know why the router refuses the connection when I try to log into its web-based management system.. and so, no internet..
<snorks> SMEXE: web based interface? what about telnet?
<apokryphos> BooZee: KDE/GNOME isn't X, they're Desktop Environments
<BooZee> o.k. so the system architecture has got nothing to do with it, and if you installed ubuntu amd64 - you can install kde on ur box at anytime...
<BooZee> right?
<snorks> yes, BooZee
<pl_ice> SMEXE , that's the beauty of linux ;) do it urself not ...
<snorks> if kde has a 64 bit version
<snorks> else I gotta do other things
<apokryphos> BooZee: well, yes, but different packages are made for the different architectures
<BooZee> o.k.
<BooZee> now, you said that the kde/gnome is not X. then what is X ?
<SMEXE> telnet?  I'm a linux newbie, so I don't think I can do that..  But, I configured the network settings like i'm supposed to..  Enabled the ethernet network, ticked the 'configured' box, and switched it to DHCP.. but doesn't work..
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, yay, dma mode works now :) is there a "proper" way, of getting hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd to run on boot?
<snorks> X is the set of required libraries and stuff to be able to work with a window manager
<pl_ice> az[a] zel glad ;) yeh, there is a config file
<snorks> and other things i maybe dont know about
<SMEXE> maybe this'll explain my problem a bit better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70488
<BooZee> so KDE and GNOME are both Window Managers?
<Chousuke> no
<pl_ice> az[a] zel sudo vi /etc/hdparm.conf  have a look around, and just add couple new lines, like they say there
<Chousuke> they're desktop environments
<JustinHH> Chousuke, thank you, i could not manage it :( i think ther is no new package available with synaptic for the librabry requierd :((
<Chousuke> they include a window manager.
<apokryphos> snorks: X is a graphical windowing system
<az[a] zel> pl_ice, yeah cool, thanks
<pl_ice> az[a] zel n/p
<desplesda> BooZee:  no, gnome and kde provide window managers as part of their set of packages but they're both a great deal more than that
<snorks> apokryphos: yes it is
<Chousuke> apokryphos: that's not an exact definition either.
<apokryphos> BooZee: kde uses kwin, gnome's default is metacity. They can both be changed though
<Chousuke> gnome will probably move to luminocity at some point.
<snorks> what did gnome use before?
<Chousuke> sawfish
<snorks> yes
<Chousuke> which means OS X like eye candy.
<apokryphos> Chousuke: X is the X window system.. it's maybe not a full definition, but it's correct
<BooZee> wtf are these names?
<bimberi> SMEXE: did you deactivate and activate after reconfiguring?
<SMEXE> yeah, I did..
<snorks> BooZee: they're the names of the app that controls windows.
<Chousuke> BooZee: You need not concern yourself with them
<snorks> Chousuke: wrong answer m8 :/
<BooZee> but I want to learn linux real good
<bimberi> SMEXE: k, sry - no other ideas atm :|
<snorks> that's why it was wrong answer
<BooZee> i wanna know everything about it
<snorks> Good, BooZee
<SMEXE> bimberi: s'okay.. thanks anyway.. :)
<desplesda> BooZee:  the best way to learn it is to use it, and ask us for help if anything confuses you :)
<mercurus> greetings all
<mercurus> just had a slightly rough upgrade to breezy from hoary, but it was my fault ...
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell BooZee about rute
<apokryphos> BooZee: a good place to start
<BooZee> that's exactly what I'm doing with your help which is blessed
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> again
<BiSK-8> how can i update my clock?
<mercurus> ha ha ! All the icons in the mozilla firefox window are backwards arrows :)
<Skid> !ntp
<ubotu> Skid: Bugger all, i dunno
<Skid> heh
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  you mean update it from the ntp server, or do you want to change the time yourself?
<Skid> !ntpdate
<ubotu> Skid: I don't know
<BiSK-8> desplesda: update it myself
<BooZee> another quest(ion..:): how can I control and change the things that run when linux start?
<bigfoot1> to the opera users here: do you those times where you can't type anything in opera, but when you switch to other programs, the keyboard works fine? is this a bug in opera ?
<desplesda> basically right click on the clock, click Adjust Date & Time
<BiSK-8> lol
<bigfoot1> edit: do you _have_  those times
<gn0me> How would I add to the bootup actions so that it runs "dhclient" on reboot?
<BiSK-8> didnt think of it
<apokryphos> bigfoot1: use opera quite a bit; never experienced that
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  :D
<gn0me> Rather than have to type it every time?
<BiSK-8> i tried through terminal
<BiSK-8> but nuttin'
<BiSK-8> :D
<snorks> BooZee: an X-server (a service) is required to view a graphical platform (desktop manager) on which you place other apps, like a window manager (to keep programs inside a window instead of having them float out all over the screen like water), and other applications like graphical file managing (konqueror - which again resides inside a window - the windowmanager) and so on
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  if you want to use the terminal, use the date command
<pl_ice> SMEXE , soooo, u can't do what? i read on the forum...
<snorks> BooZee: I don't know another way to explain it
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  date --set "date string etc"
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  for info on how to lay out the date string just run `date`
<BooZee> snorks: thanks, I think i'm getting the hang of it..
<BiSK-8> desplesda: wont work, i right clicked it but it blocks up
<bimberi> gn0me: you can add commands to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<obontu> i installed the w32, but i still can't watch anything
<SMEXE> pl_ice: I can't access the router, therefore, I can't access the internet..  The router (gateway) refuses the connection.. I don't know why..
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  blocks up? what do you mean, the time admin program doesn't change?
<mercurus> gn0me: or better still, configure /etc/network/interfaces to use DHCP ... try the Network Config tool
<pl_ice> SMEXE and u got linksys router? ...
<BooZee> snorks: another quest(ion..:): how can I control and change the things that run when linux start?
<bigfoot1> I can't scroll back far enough with  gnome terminal. How do I fix it?
<Skid> edit the current profile, bigfoot1
<gn0me> bimberi: Where in the order of stuff does that script get run?
<Skid> (right click)
<Blissex> bigfoot1: it is an option under the preferences...
<Skid> scrool backlines
<BiSK-8> desplesda: no, just blocks, opens a blank window, and when i click the "X" i have 2 force exit
<SMEXE> pl_ice: dlink..
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  weeird
<BiSK-8> so....
<gn0me> bimberi: Last?
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  well, you can use the terminal
<BiSK-8> via terminal
<BiSK-8> how do i change it?
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  run "date"
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  it will print the current date
<snorks> BooZee: in /etc/init.d/ lies all the services you can start. The different runlevels during bootup has different apps starting (S) or being killed (K). Example: to start SSHD (secure shell daemon) on startup, you could place it on a run-level, preferrably higher than 3, with a symbolic link called S(for start)##sshd inside /etc/rc#.d/
<BiSK-8> ok
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  then run date -s "date string"
<bigfoot1> Skid, thank you.
<bimberi> gn0me: i don't know ... sorry
<BiSK-8> date string?
<gn0me> No troubles.
<Skid> np
<BiSK-8> just write the date or not?
<pl_ice> SMEXE so what 'ping' says to router? ... maybe u set different ip, and router doesn't allow it to connect, do exact settings as u had under wind.
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  ok, you know how date gave you the date and time in that format?
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  like "Fri Sep 30 23:20:52 EST 2005"
<snorks> BooZee: these symbolic links are links to the scripts of the services
<dell500> can someone help me with my xorg.conf and dual crts, i think everything is correct
<BiSK-8> oh
<BiSK-8> ok
<SMEXE> pl_ice: That's what I did.. since it's DHCP, everything's automatically generated.. So, I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong..
<BiSK-8> it works
<BiSK-8> ic
<BiSK-8> thx
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  no problem :D
<BiSK-8> and another problem
<BiSK-8> sudo says 2 me: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 30 16:49:07 2005
<snorks> BooZee: I learnt this yesterday, so I'm not 100% stable on it yet.
<dell500> how do i specify a split in my desktop for dual monitors?? :)
<BiSK-8> what's that?
<BooZee> snorks: wow.. didn't understand that, but I have to go now, so I'll have to understand it later.. did you got my private msg?
<snorks> BooZee: I don't know how to register my nick :P But if my computer is on, I'm in this channel
<BooZee> snorks: /nickserv register pass
<Secreth`X> hehe
<BooZee> and than /nickserv identify pass when you log in to the irc server
<bimberi> gn0me: /etc/rcS.d/S55bootmisc.sh :)
<stan|uni> BooZee, i thought /msg nickserv ...
<pl_ice> SMEXE how about subnets? ... did u tried to ping from router?
<BooZee> o.k. I gotta go, so thanks for all the fish (and for the help.. :-) and i'll get back here later..
<dell500> i guess no one knows :(
<BooZee> stan|uni: you can use what I wrote too..
<ompaul> snorks, /msg nickserv register <your_password_here>    << without the braces and your choice of password :)
<stan|uni> k
<BooZee> ba bye everybody
<snorks> stan|uni: What would the command be in irssi? :P
<obontu> where can i find reps?
<snorks> ompaul: greatness, thanks
<snorks> bye BooZee
<stan|uni> snorks, ;)
<SMEXE> pl_ice: Ok, this is sounding weird to me.. I'm not used to these pings, and whatever, but I'm somewhat sure I can't ping from the router..  From what my friend tells me, my pc can't generate an IP adress... anyone know why?
<snorks> ;)
<bigfoot1> To the knowledgable users of linux: I'm getting an error message (a very long error message) when I run "make".  Please refer to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2656
<obontu> where can i find extra repositories?
<BiSK-8> sudo says 2 me: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 30 16:49:07 2005
<ompaul> snorks, place it in both the nickserv and server password locations on the client (xchat) click on edit rather than connect
<BiSK-8> desplesda: sudo says 2 me: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 30 16:49:07 2005
<snorks> SMEXE: sudo apt-get install nmap, when that is done, do a "nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24" this will list hosts on your network which doens't run firewall.
<snorks> SMEXE: if you know the ip adr of the router
<ompaul> snorks, do not use a 'good' password for that password
<earthen> obontu, ubuntuguide.org
<snorks> ompaul: irssi here
<SMEXE> snorks: So for the second command, I put in my router ip instead of 192.168.0.0?
<ompaul> snorks, ahh enjoy its in your rc file
<desplesda> BiSK-8:  log out and log back in again
<snorks> ompaul: ok
<ompaul> snorks, or whatever they call it for rc - let me check :)
<snorks> SMEXE: well, do you use onboard network card?
<BiSK-8> desplesda: ok thx
<SMEXE> snorks: er.. by onboard I'm guessing you mean internal? (it's not wireless btw..)
<snorks> SMEXE: how many rj-45 connectors do you have out from your computer?
<snorks> SMEXE: are they located on your mainboard, or on a PCI card?
<ompaul> snorks, it is called in a directort called .irssi in a file called config
<snorks> ompaul: ok thanks mate
<SMEXE> snorks: just the one.. and on a PCI card I think..
<ompaul> snorks, for formats check >man irssi<
<snorks> SMEXE: is your ip adresses 192.168 or 10.0?
<SMEXE> snorks: MY ip adress, or the router's?  Either way, it's 192.168
<snorks> ok
<bigfoot1> somebody please help me with a compile/make problem. Check out the error message at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2656
<onkarshinde> Does use of Cairo in GNOME 2.12 cause any performance improvement? Also, does anyone have screenshots of Colony 5?
<flibble> lo all
<snorks> SMEXE: is your router also a dhcp server?
<earthen> Im setting up Ubuntu for my wife, and she wants the list for her Graphical greeter (DebBlue list) how can i change her login pic
<Dakylla> hi
<pl_ice> SMEXE , can u post on that forum, ur /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SMEXE> snorks: err.. yes
<stefanomasini> question about mdadm: I need reuse disks of a previous array for building a new array. How do I wipe them clean?
<Dakylla> is it possible to have usplash running in vga= mode please
<onkarshinde> earthen: I suppose it is in Administration->Login Screen
<SMEXE> pl_ice: oh, about that.. How do I change file permissions?  Because I meant to edit some of that, but I can't do it..
<onkarshinde> I mean System->Administration->Login Screen
<Dakylla> 1024x768, or so
<pl_ice> SMEXE use : sudo
<SMEXE> pl_ice: oh, right.. thanks.. I'll brb.. I'm gonna try something
<earthen> onkarshinde: yeah I am looking there but i don't see anyplace to choose your login pic
<pl_ice> SMEXE i mean, eg. sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces ,don't change premissions, and do a backup ...
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Most probably it is not finding correct header file, something named qstring.h
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, you read the whole thing? wow. thanks, sir!
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, what should i do? I'm a newbie?
<bigfoot1> I'm a newbie.
<earthen> onkarshinde: I see on the preview that they have custom pic's so it have to be possable
<onkarshinde> earthen: I am not on Ubuntu currently so really can't help you.
<earthen> onkarshinde: what are you on
<earthen> onkarshinde: and does yours give you that option?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I am anot sure as to where you should keep the header files. May be the program you are trying to install depends on some library. Do you need to compile it yourself? Couldn't you find it in repositories?
<daejavu> need some help with ATI Display Driver !  please help
<onkarshinde> earthen: I am at office on Win2K
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i don't fully understand what you are saying/asking.
<onkarshinde> daejavu: What kind of help?
<earthen> onkarshinde: DOH!
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Have you used Synaptic or apt-get before?
<daejavu> onkarshinde, i used Synaptic to download n install fglrx-control & xorg-driver-fglrx .. but they dont give me 3d Acceleration :S
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, The tar.gz file i got is from a website that offers photo-hosting (something like flickr). They offer an uploader program to upload a big batch of pictures to their website. This is the program I'm trying to install/compile/make.
<pl_ice> daejavu i just installed mine
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, this file is thus not from ubuntu.
<daejavu> pl_ice, how did u do that ? i mean what steps u followed .. i got me a Radeon 9600
<onkarshinde> daejavu: I suppose you need to manually edit xorg.conf. Which card by the way?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: site link?
<bigfoot1> zoto.com
<onkarshinde> daejavu: there is a forum topic that should help you.
<onkarshinde> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<daejavu> onkarshinde, Radeon 9600 .. i did .. i changed the driver to fglrx in the Device settings .. it gives me the X display but still no acceleration
<pl_ice> daejavu ,u have to edit file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and change line: Driver :"ati" to : "fglrx" got the same card, works ok
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, http://www.zoto.com/general/downloads/
<jarnaud> Hi all
<bigfoot1> hi jarnaud
<daejavu> pl_ice, did u used Synaptic for installation ?
<pl_ice> daejavu yeh, just an 1 hour ago
<jarnaud> I have a PC to install. Should I wait a little bit for the Breezy Badger or can I use the preview and it will update istself later on?
<daejavu> pl_ice, damn !! why can i have the acceleration .. hey is it possible for u to send me ur xorg.conf file ?
<whyameye> I have an ATI Mobility 7500 card in my laptop. Do I want to be using these ATI drivers?
<SMEXE> pl_ice: sorry, no can do on the posting that on the forum.. I'm on my dad's pc, and the other pc (the one with the linux) 'conveniently' has a floppy jammed inside the slot..
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Did you followed instructions in README?
<onkarshinde> It says it requires, At least Qt 3.3 (no gurantees for prior releases), libexif-0.6.12 (http://sourceforge.net/projects/libexif), xmlrpc-c-1.2 (http://xmlrpc-c.sourceforge.net)
<pl_ice> daejavu , then ctrl alt backspace to reboot X , and then type in shell glxgears  should have ~3 thous. fps, then glxinfo, can't have 'melsa' anywhere and has to read direct rending =yes
<pl_ice> SMEXE ,yeh ok
<ompaul> pl_ice, you got your ati card working, can you do the world a favour and document in small steps that and stick it on the wiki? if you have made it work with the instructions on the wiki can you alter the page and say 'known to work with ati XYZ on date'
<kemik> whyameye:  check out the ATI homepage, i think supported cards are listed there
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, yes.have you read it? I did the first 3 steps under "buliding".  Then I tried step 4 (Start the build process [make] ) but that's where I get the error message.
<pl_ice> SMEXE take teh fdd cable out ;)
<SMEXE> I tried to do this: sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1 but I got "Network is Unreachable"
<daejavu> pl_ice, did that too .. since theres no acceleration so the glxgears was at like 99-120 FPS .. and info shows rending=no
<daejavu> maybe i need to update my repositories to get the latest drivers
<pl_ice> daejavu ,hold on, there is  a script online for xorg
<kemik> pl_ice:  are you running hoary? what cpu you got?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i guess i should check whether i have libexif-0.6.12 and xmlrpc-c-1.2, requirements as listed in the readme.
<sexcopter8000m> anyone here play ogame?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: read the requirements
<arhizs> hello
<bigfoot1> hello
<arhizs> can i ask for help
<arhizs> here??
<pl_ice> kemik 3 gig
<bigfoot1> arhizs, no. You can only ask if you can ask for help here.
<daejavu> onkarshinde, how can i make my system scan for new hardware again ?  i was thinking of removing drivers and giving a reboot and let the system do an auto detect
<bigfoot1> arhizs, just joking. feel free to ask for help.
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: regarding qt you should install libqt3cmt102 or something like that and dev package associated with it. It is in repos.
<SMEXE> anyone know why my network is unreachable?
<k0p> hello
<kemik> pl_ice:  ok... hmm.. i only get around 1k fps... amd2500+ and radeon9600
<pl_ice> kemik ,then u don't have the ati installed ...
<arhizs> hey im a linux newbie just installed kubuntu and i cant use the serial mouse im using badger...
<onkarshinde> daejavu: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' shouls work. No need to remove drivers.
<pl_ice> for ATI  follow this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65276&highlight=ATI+install
<kemik> pl_ice:  using fglrx.. w/o i get 250fps
<k0p> breezy will replace hoary? I'm update to breezy, by the way when it is release I want come back to stable version..
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: xmlrpc should also be there in repos.
<daejavu> onkarshinde, can i do that while in Gnome ?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, for QT, i just got qt3-dev-tools from repos. is this enough?
<bretzel> Hello: Ihave a serious issue in development env. ( Kdevelop, PKG_CONFIG_CHECK does not propagate vars from configure.in: ( libsigc++-2.0, setting sigc_LIBS and sigc_CFLAGS)  -- I know it is not kdevelop's related, because SUse, Fedora and slackware runs find
<arhizs> hey im a linux newbie just installed kubuntu and i cant use the serial mouse im using badger... anyone pls
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde,sorry: for qmake , i just got qt3-dev-tools from repos. is this enough?
<onkarshinde> k0p: Breezy will be released on 13 Oct. It won't replace hoary. Updates will be available for hoary for next 2 released.
<pl_ice> daejavu xorg :  http://www.objorkum.com/scripts/fglrxconfig/
<LokeDK> Is there a way to set download speed limit? on f.ex firefox?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: It should be enough. You can install it and then check the files installed from properties of package.. it should read header files.
<pl_ice> kemik how about glxinfo?
<k0p> onkarshinde, at 13 oct breezy will be stable, right?
<onkarshinde> daejavu: You can do it when in gnome.
<avalost> anyone have any idea as to why gdm will not read a .desktop file I have put in both /usr/share/xsessions /usr/local/share/xsessions/ ?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, So I guess I next have to get libexif-0.6.12 and xmlrpc-c-1.2
<arhizs> hey im a linux newbie just installed kubuntu and i cant use the serial mouse im using badger... anyone pls...
<avalost> I have restarted gdm, even rebooted yet it will not read them.. the files are all chmodded the same and owned by root too..
<onkarshinde> k0p: Yup. You can still choose to use hoary if you keep your machine updated with security updates.
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: right
<daejavu> Cooll .. lemme try .. thatnks for the help !
<daejavu> pl_ice, have u tried that ?
<kemik> pl_ice:  direct rendering: Yes
<onkarshinde> arhizs: I suppose you should ask in #kubuntu channel
<k0p> at 13 oct, what is development bratch?
<pl_ice> daejavu ,yeh
<arhizs> ok sirs
<kemik> pl_ice:  but im reading that thread... im not using the latest driver really so i'll deinstall and install the latest one i think
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, "it should read header files". How can i tell whether qt3-dev-tools package has the ability to do that?
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: no, mouse is an X issue
<temperboi> hello again.  i hope someone will help me this time.. ;)
<pl_ice> kemik ,don't know, i get now 1600~ fps
<Hendric> Why can't i hear any sounds??? my built-in soundcard is just an AC'97 chip... isn't it supported??? my new motherboard with 5.1sound features is detected fine...
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I mean, once you install it. Click on the properties of the package from synaptic. You can check installed files. The list should contain some header files ending with .h
<Hendric> how can i troubleshoot if the problem is with soundcard or with the driver?
<daejavu> pl_ice, lets C  :D
<kemik> Hendric:  afaik my mobo has a AC'97 and i have sounds. so i dont think it's the drivers
<onkarshinde> arhizs: Is that a serial mouse?
<temperboi> how can i delete this specific file? >>> glib1.2
<temperboi> anyonr?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, good news. several files end with .h
<pl_ice> temperboi why ? ...
<apokryphos> temperboi: rm somfile
<Hendric> my system here shows all the volume features etc.. i can see the drivers but i ain't got no sounds.. how can i fix this?
<christian-> I"E: Couldn't find package regionset"
<temperboi> i like rm -rf the whole glib and  ended reinstalling the whole stuff
<onkarshinde> apokryphos: Yes, you are right. But it might be related to X in KUbuntu
<kemik> Hendric:   do "lsmod" and see if snd_ac97_codec  is added
<kemik> Hendric:  hoary/breezy ?
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: considering X in Kubuntu is exactly the same as it is in Ubuntu ;-)
<Hendric> hoary
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, readme says it requires libexif-0.6.12. Synaptic has libexif10. is that gonna work?
<Hendric> even in breezy it doesn't have sounds
<kemik> Hendric:  soundserver enabled/disabled?
<christian-> m trying to run a DVD, and the help file wiki ubuntu site told me to download regionset with apt-get, but it says E: Couldn't find package regionset"
<kemik> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: See if you can find other requirements in repositories also.
<temperboi> im trying to install xmms but it says glib1.2 not installed, but im sure i installed glib2.0 from the synaptic manager.
<onkarshinde> arhizs: Is it serial mouse?
<Hendric> didn't changed anything... any computer i installed with ubuntu got sounds after installation.. except for this one...
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: he did say that, yes :)
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, which other requirements?
<temperboi> anyone?
<temperboi> :S
<Hendric> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_via82xx <-- got it.. but still no sound
<onkarshinde> apokryphos: Then this is not at all related to X i suppose. Some serial mouse are known to cause problems.
<kemik> Hendric:  ok.. well i dunno.. try that wikipage
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: xmlrpc and exif something as said in README.
<SMEXE> err.. anyone..?  How come my network is unreachable?
<atha> temperboi: install also the 1.2 version
<christian-> !dvd
<apokryphos> onkarshinde: hence, it's an X issue.
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<pl_ice> temperboi , u trying just to delete one file ? ... or the whole lib...
<onkarshinde> apokryphos: Ok. I take my word back.
<christian-> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, totally, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, the readme said : libexif-0.6.12. But synaptic does NOT have this exact file.
<temperboi> atha, apt-get install libglib1.2??
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, that's why I don't know what to do now.
<atha> temperboi: yes, and if you need -dev library, then also libglib1.2-dev
<Hendric> waaa.. i was wondering.. when i click on vol control and then preference... i got C-media on device control... but device manager says its an AC'97
<WhiteRabbit> but?
<pl_ice> Hendric ,check ur sound mixer setup, it could just 'quiet' ....
<temperboi> but i have installed the the stuff i see in the synaptic package manager
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Wait 5 minutes. And I will have some answer
<temperboi> stil no luck. ;S
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, thank you so MUCH!!!
<bigfoot1> the things you do for a ubuntu-using stranger.
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, he means he is a professional googler, it will take him around 5mins to search the proper fix!
<vinboy> anyone here use a password manager?
<Illuv> I want to give a specific user rights to perform rsync...eyefi   gift=(root)     /usr/bin/rsync
<Illuv> something like this should work no?
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit, were you guessing on that?
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, No
<Illuv> in the sudoers file
<bigfoot1> WhiteRabbit, how did you know?
<pl_ice> temperboi , what u exactly doing? ....
<WhiteRabbit> bigfoot1, trust me on this I know lol
<temperboi> trying to install xmms.
<temperboi> on  a computer with
<temperboi> no internet connection
<WhiteRabbit> temperboi, stop
<WhiteRabbit> temperboi, doin
<WhiteRabbit> temperboi, this
<pl_ice> temperboi , put the ubuntu CD into drive... should see it then apt-get update ...
<Hendric> now i got the proble.. my soundcard has a C-Media chipset (base on the mobo manual), but ubuntu detects it as an AC'97 chip (lspci -v)... how can i override its auto detection and set it to CMEDIA??
<pl_ice> temperboi , i had huge issues doing things like that w/o internet, it's a pain...
<christian-> Hendric, I've got that same problem. Someone told me that it's fixed in the Breezy
<kevin06> Am I the only one miffed by the fct that Breezy has TERMINAL in ACCESORIES?
<christian-> The fix being that you can choose what card you want to use from the sound prefs.
<Hendric> even in breezy its detected as an AC'97.. how can i fix this?? how can i override??
<daejavu> pl_ice, nops .. it didnt worked :S
<christian-> Have you tried preferences -> sound ?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Just search for libexif (without version) and install the package you get. Lets hope it helps.
<Hendric> christian: nothing there about selecting what card..
<christian-> Hendric, are you running breezy now? Then click the general tab. Isn't there a choose your audiocard-pulldown there?
<arhizs> hey is ubuntu the best distro to run on an internet cafe...
<Hendric> no i downgrade to hoary to see if its ok...
<Hendric> i'll try breezy again
<onkarshinde> arhizs: Sure it is. Provided you like Firefox and don't have any liking for any other browser (read as konqueror)
<christian-> Hendric, wait a sec! Have you tried to disable the onboard audiocard in your bios ?
<pl_ice> daejavu , maybe re-install packages? ...don't know :D mine worked within 15 min.
<Hendric> its a built-in audiocard...
<Hendric> i don't have a PCI sound card
<daejavu> pl_ice, im gonna uninstall it and let the system detect the for new devices again
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, okay, i've installed libexif10 and libexif-gtk4. Readme also requires xmlrpc-c-1.2, but synaptic doesn't have this.
<christian-> Hendric, so it just detects it wrong and then it won't work ?
<pl_ice> daejavu ,what whole system? :> don't do that...
<arhizs> how bout gaming in ubuntu? can it support MMORPG like ragnarok
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, should i get  xmlrpc-c-1.2 from http://xmlrpc-c.sourceforge.net?
<Hendric> yes christian
<stoeptegel> how do you update a kernel the right way?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: That you will have to install from its homepage same way as you were trying to install your program
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: What do you mean exactly?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, that's the only way to go, right+
<bigfoot1> ?
<bigfoot1> since the exact file is not in the repos.
<christian-> Hendric, Oh. Well, then I'm not sure what to do. Have you tried !sound ?
<christian-> as in
<christian-> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Yup. And if your program still gives error then I suppose you will have to install libexif from its site also.
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde, i've installed a new kernel with synaptic, but it isn't anywhere on my system
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, that makes sense. here i go...
<Hendric> yes.. !sound told me to 'lspci -v' thats why i knew ubuntu has seen my scard as AC'97 instead of CMEDIA
<pilgrim_executer> can anyone help with joystick? jscalibrator works fine but nothing else picks up the axis
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: what do you mean it is not on system Updated kernel replaces old one. Specifically if it is done from Synaptic
<Skid> hi, i've just plugged my ipaq (4150) into my laptop, and from messages,it's recognised ok
<Skid> but how do i actualyl get stuff off it ?
<Skid> the palm devices doens't work, as it tries to send my user/uid to the pda, which obv runs windows...
<Chambers`> does evolution not have the exchange connector installed by default?  I can't connect to any exchange server for email.  I click on Server Type - Microsoft Exchange and then i only see a spot for username, I put my username in but the "next" doesn't highlight
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde, well in only knows apt-get or synaptic installed a new kernel (it's also listed there as installed) but it's not there in grub and not in /boot, it's stays booting the old kernel. (and that for a newly fresh installed hoary)
<Secreth`X> lol stoeptegel leuke naam
<Hendric> breezy installs slower than hoary
<Chambers`> can someone help me out?
<taco_> q: how can i auto install .rpm files?
<Chambers`> convert them with alien
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: How do you know it is old kernel?
<Chambers`> then sudo dpkg -i ...rpm
<pilgrim_executer> can anyone tell me where joystick settings are kept?
<atha> Chambers`: evolution-exchange package
<apokryphos> Chambers`: no, you dpkg the .deb pack 8)
<whyameye> I can't figure out how to use tightVNC to connect to a remote computer.
<Hendric> taco_, or sudo alien -i package.rpm
<Chambers`> oops, that's what i ment :P
<Chambers`> atha: it says the package is installed
<onkarshinde> whyameye: as far as I know tightVNC is java based. Have you installed Java?
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: that's what $ uname -a and conky tells me
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i am having trouble finding xmlrpc-c-1.2  at http://xmlrpc-c.sourceforge.net
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: (and the bootmenu)
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: See if you can gind any linux-image**.deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=16847
<Chambers`> does anyone else connect to exchange with evolution?  When I click on Exchange as Server type, I don't get the correct boxes (that asks for server and all that)  Is this a bug?
<pl_ice> hey, any ideas why aMule leaves last ~2-3 Mbs, and can't d/l them? all the time ...
<whyameye> onkarshinde, I think I'm okay with running tightVNC, but I can't figure out configuration. The remote tunnels the VNC through SSH.
<hubsi> hi, have a problem. since i have installed ubuntu new and added backports i cant install java etc...
<nalioth_wrkn> hubsi: hoary or breezy
<dobie> q: First program install attempt - installing xmms.  have files..  ran "./configure"  but got error -> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH See `config.log' for more details.
<hubsi> hoary
<onkarshinde> whyameye: I am not familiar with tightVNC. I would use the default vnc client
<nalioth> hubsi: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<hubsi> but 2 month before i could install them
<onkarshinde> hubsi: backport has nothing to do with java.
<dobie> Just installed ubuntu this morning and trying it/linux out   Nothing else has been done
<nalioth> hubsi: legalities were made known to the ubuntu team
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: one kernel: the one uname says i'am running
<whyameye> onkarshinde: the default vnc client is...??
<hubsi> ah ok
<pl_ice> nalioth , what u mean? ...
<nalioth> pl_ice: what do i mean about what?
<pl_ice> nalioth , that legalities were made know ...
<onkarshinde> whyameye: Some command like xvncviewer should launch it, if it is installed
<nalioth> pl_ice: java from sun is not supposed to be redistributed
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, (its me with the MD5 prob )i have burned another CD, now trying again, if this time a error happens ill note the modul which was inflicted
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: Did you try to find if there is any linux-image**.deb in /var/cache/apt/archive/ ?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, whish me luck :/
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, whish me luck ^_~
<pl_ice> nalioth ,hm, so u're saying that it cannot be on b/ports; ...no good
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, oh, thanks .I see it now. There are later versions available. SHould i get the latest one (1.03.05)?
<Answer> Question:  Why can't Linux read NTFS file systems?
<havoc> it can
<nalioth> pl_ice: i just posted a link to some ubuntu debs. do you run hoary or breezy?
<apokryphos> Answer: it can
<nalioth> Answer: it can't WRITE to NTFS
<digitize> support for ntfs is actually now built into the kernel
<pl_ice> hoary
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: yes there is one: the one i'am running now, the old one
<nalioth> pl_ice: so see the URL i jus posted to hubsi
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: It is better to get a 1.2 version. You never know what things have changed between 1.2 & 1.3
<dobie> Just installed ubuntu this morning and trying it/linux out   Nothing else has been done
<dobie> q: First program install attempt - installing xmms.  have files..  ran "./configure"  but got error -> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH See `config.log' for more details.
<pl_ice> nalioth , yeh got my java etc. but just was wondering, if on b/ports will be stopped distrib. java ...
<hubsi> but there are more packages i cant find, acroread, flash, gftp etc
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.1
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, okay. i just always think that having the latest version is the best thing to do.
<nalioth> pl_ice: yes they will
<ompaul> dobie, that is not how you install software on ubuntu
<nalioth> hubsi: when seveas comes in, talk to him. he will point you out those things
<ompaul> dobie, this is a platform with 17k+ packages all ready and waiting
<hubsi> ok, thanks
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: So it is not updated at all. Do you have any idea if there is any problem with your synaptic configuration?
<dobie> ompaul - thanks..i've tryed mandrake before..so trying what I ..kind of knew :P
<ompaul> dobie, use system - administration - synaptic package manager, using source is last resource :)
<Secreth`X> :/ I have some problems with the Live CD of hoary..
<dobie> ompaul - I see RPM there...but didn't seam to do anything - I typed cmd as: rpm -i <package name> .
<ompaul> dobie, sudo apt-get install xmms
<hubsi> is breezy stable now?
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: no not that i'am aware of, i also have md5sums of my $PATH which apears to be ok
<ompaul> hubsi, on the 13th of Oct
<onkarshinde> dobie: You can also install beep media player which is a fork of xmms and now used GTK2. Xmms still uses GTK 1.2
<hubsi> ok thanks
<dobie> ompaul - k.. will give it a run.  ...
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: Have you changed your /etc/apt/sources/list recently or after install?
<Hendric> anyone here fixed the Gyach bug (closes without warning)?? pls help
<ompaul> dobie, the synaptic tool is easy to use - have a look at it and repositories - and mark these words  -Backports Are Evil
<dobie> onkarshinde: I see... me still a noob yet... I'll play with what I got... learn to uninstall and try beep afterwards.... assuming I make it that far! hehe
<ompaul> dobie, translated as use them if you dare, but please don't complain if they break stuff
<onkarshinde> dobie: No probs. XMMS is a great player and does what it says perfectly.
<ompaul> dobie, one last thing I will get the bot to tell you about repos have a look at that before you go any further, will help a lot
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: yup did that, i have some lists: the official with a backport in it, and the one from ubuntuguide as an alternative when i need some universe packages
<jmeeter> hey
<jmeeter> can someone help me?
<whyameye> onkarshinde: thanks for the tip on using xvncviewer. Now I can view the other computer, but I can't control it...
<dobie> ompaul - sorry dude...I'm just a windozer so far... you saying that xmms is backporting?  I"m not following closely enough on that one...
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: Please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into peatebin
<nalioth> jmeeter: if you ask a question
<dobie> ompaul - no prob... I understand the reading that's ahead.... same as when I started with Dos I had a lot of reading... thanks
<onkarshinde> whyameye: There must be some option to allow keyboard and mouse input. I think by default it is off.
<jmeeter> How do I get Flash working with Ubuntu 5.10?
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: !flash
<onkarshinde> sorry
<jmeeter> !flash
<ubotu> somebody said flash was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> dobie, no I did not, what I said was if you use backports please be aware that they are evil - stay away from them :) - now as a windows user - use System - administration - Synaptic Package Manager - BUT first read what the bot will send you on repos
<pl_ice> !nokia
<ubotu> pl_ice: Are you on ritalin?
<pl_ice> :/
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: If you can do it fast. I have to go home.
<dell500> does anyone know how to make the screen fit the monitor, i seem to have some of the other monitor on my second crt
<jmeeter> I get
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: done but it's not working
<jmeeter> Reading package lists... Done
<jmeeter> Building dependency tree... Done
<jmeeter> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<Anak1n> n particije
<Anak1n> ups
<whyameye> onkarshinde: I can't find the option you are looking for in the man pages. Still looking...
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: thanks for the help anyway
<jmeeter> Don't I have to add extra repositories or something?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, is it easy to undo the installation/builidng/compiling of a file?
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: Can you please paste your sources.list in pastebin so that I can read it?
<daejavu> man do i Hate  ati drivers !!
<ompaul> jmeeter, don't flood, when you ahve a few lines of text please use paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Normally when you compile from source, you use make install for installation. In same way you can use make uninstall
<er4z0r> can anyone tell me how to access a WebDav resource from a windows client?
<daejavu> pl_ice, when u used synaptic for the driver installation .. did u ran fglrxconfig  after that ?
<er4z0r> I mean how do I notice its actually webdav not normal http?
<ompaul> No manual entry for do i Hate  ati drivers
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: You should enable multiverse repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jmeeter> How??
<pl_ice> daejavu neh, i heard that it isn't really good
<Secreth`X> Can someone tell me why the live CD is not working when I insert it and then reboot?
<ompaul> Secreth`X, define not working?
<dobie> ompaul - not a prob...it's the backports part i'm not sure of what you mean.  I hear backports I think either a) older software wanting older libraries? or B) another installing means outside normal checks a system normally wants - such as forceing windows to accept a program by manually placing files, settings, and bypassing the windows installer?
<Chambers`> ok, so who would i talk to regarding a bug in evolution?  Ubuntu guys or gnome guys?  I reinstalled the Exchange connector and when I click on ServerType: Exchange, the only configuration that comes up is username and nothing else, and I can't click ok, like it's waiting for more info
<pl_ice> Secreth`X correct bios ? ...
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: i did that, but i think it doesn't work for some reason(?)
<Secreth`X> I just get windows for some reason
<Anak1n> Secreth X: did U change boot order in bios?
<BiSK-8> hello
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, How do I enable multiverse repositories?
<ompaul> Secreth`X, change your bios to boot from the CDrom
<daejavu> pl_ice, from where u got ur repositories of apt ?
<Secreth`X> err no I didn't Anak1n and honestly I dont know how
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: Sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. Find the line that includes 'hoary main restricted' and add multiverse at the end.
<BiSK-8> how do i get GStreamer to play files with totem?
<dobie> btw - sudo command worked and installed xmms fine..... boy but the reading that ahead of me :P  seams big at first....smaller afterwards hehe
<pl_ice> daejavu unofficital ubuntu guide
<daejavu> ahhhh
<ompaul> dobie, backports are 'future packages' will be in the next version - and sometimes they cause a looooot of pain
<onkarshinde> BiSK-8: Totem uses GStreamer by default
<Anak1n> Secret`X: when U r cpu iz booting press del and U'll enter the bios
<ompaul> dobie, pm?
<Secreth`X> k
<ompaul> Secreth`X, what kind of machine is it?
<BiSK-8> onkarshinde: i know but it says 2 install it, totem dosent work
<daejavu> pl_ice, btw .. what games u play on ur ubuntu system ?
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: i hope it worked now
<Anak1n> Secret`X: then find boot and change to cd rom to be 1st
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, I just add the worse multiverse at the end?
<dobie> ompaul Ahhh... i'm on the same page now...I understands.   pm? = pardon me?
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: Yes.
<bigfoot1> in some blogs i see the term "./    what does this set of 3 characters mean? I don't think it's referring to the geek website is it+
<bigfoot1> ?
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: link please
<Secreth`X> Anak1n: ok I'll try
<pl_ice> daejavu , i got over 100 gig compressed games :/ just started thief3 but some problems ...
<ompaul> dobie, private message -
<Anak1n> ok
<bigfoot1> "/.  i think it is.
<dobie> ompaul - I gotta run... someone's just shown up....   ahh.. private message.. understand... thanks man.. I would.. but I  gotta run....
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d2660
<Anak1n> can someone tell me about cedega will it work on ubuntu 5.04?
<daejavu> pl_ice, thief 3 on Ubuntu !   u use cedega ?
<ompaul> Anak1n, pay for it and ask the makers for support
<pl_ice> daejavu yeh
<Anak1n> ok
<bigfoot1> if windows xp were free, would you use it?
<Anak1n> is there any free emulator?
<bigfoot1> i wonder how many people use linux out of cost reasons
<ompaul> Anak1n, wine
<Anak1n> bugfootl: NO!!!
<daejavu> Anak1n, u can get a free version of Cedega ...
<Anak1n> ompaul thanks
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: Are you using synaptic?
<Anak1n> deajavu: where?
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, this is what I see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2663
<ompaul> Anak1n, wine - (stands for wine is not an emulator) is what you want
<jmeeter> Where do I make the changes?
<daejavu> Anak1n, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Secreth`X> Anak1n: Ok, did it, it's working, thanks!
<Anak1n> deajavu: thanks
<BiSK-8> how do i set xmms to my default media player?
<Anak1n> no problem
<Anak1n> ;)
<Hendric> Anak1n, im using cedega with hoary.. i play GW, WOW and its great
<daejavu> Anak1n, np
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: the line that saya  #debhttp://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntubreezyuniverse. Remove # and add multiverse at the end.
<Anak1n> cool I just want to play Warcraft III
<XHK> Why my sound is always muted, when i startup gnome?
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, i got error message when I did "make install" of the xmlrpc file. please refer to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2664
<daejavu> Anak1n, u can play that using Wine as well .. need a little tweekin tough
<Hendric> Anak1n, warcraft III is no sweat in cedega
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I don't use linux for cost reasons. I installed XP and within month i had lots of worms and viruses. That machine was to be used by my dad. So I installed Ubuntu and dumped XP.
<christian-> Hendric, so.. I "just" download this "Cedega" and then I can install WoW ?
<XHK> Why my sound is always muted, when i startup gnome?
<Anak1n> Hendric: How do U mean it works with suse
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: well not totally, it's kynaptic
<pl_ice> onkarshinde  :) now i got no problems with worms etc :D
<pl_ice> after kicking xp out
<ompaul> XHK, please wait about 15 minutes before reasking your question - people are busy and will answer typically in that amount of time - if not then ask again
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Either do sudo make and add suo for every next make command or directly use Root Terminal from Applications->System Tols
<Hendric> Anak1n, with suse? i dunno...
<Anak1n> Hendric: dunoo????? :S
<onkarshinde> stoeptegel: So you are on KUbuntu right?
<whyameye> onkarshinde: just thought I'd tell you the problem I was having with vnc is that I am an idiot. The remote has 2 passwords: 1 for view only and 1 for control. I had forgotten and only remembered the viewonly password. No I remember the other password and it works. Thanks for your help.
<Hendric> Anak1n, as i've said i use hoary
<Anak1n> ok
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, This is now what I get: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2665
<jmeeter> =\
<thespore> Can someone tell me how I can disable the middle mouse button (scroll-wheel) from pasting when clicked?
<Secreth`X> Woah, Ubuntu is cool :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: Paste your sources.list again
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, ok. so i backtracked and ran sudo make. I got an error message. please refer to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2666
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<stoeptegel> onkarshinde: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<concept10> nalioth, im already here
<devchris> ferfs gay
<justin_> HELLO
<justin_> SUCK IT
<BiSK-8> i installed gnome-bluetooth, how can i use it now, im on breezy. and i dont know where the run terminal is
<devchris> fu
<justin_> no
<kurtbec> anyone here done a switch from Gentoo to ubunut?  pros/cons.
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, Here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2667
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: Either that xmlrpc depends on something else, which is highly possible or something is screwed up
<ompaul> Conduct devchris and justin_
<devchris> wow everyone on this hasnt got laid yet
<d33p> concept10, now I'm here
<thespore> Can someone tell me how I can disable the middle mouse button (scroll-wheel) from pasting when clicked?
<d33p>  my problem is that I have a hell of apt dependencies problems in my ubuntu, even my x don't work, so I'm trying to find out a way of reinstalling with all new packages without formating/loosing my configs
<christian-> !Cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde, the prerequisites seem to be 0. Refer to the copied text (of readme) at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2668
<riddlebox> hello
<nalioth> concept10: in your xchat server dialog, click on "freenode" then "edit".  put YOUR pass in the "server password" box
<SMEXE> Hey, can anyone help me?  I've got the exact same problem as: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68378
<BiSK-8> can any1 help me?
<riddlebox> can anyone explain to me how I allow root to log in?
<concept10> nalioth, its already there...
<jmeeter> onkarshinde, Here is my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2667
<onkarshinde> jmeeter: Have you done sudo apt-get update?
<daejavu> riddlebox, use ubuntuguide.org .. itll tell u how to do that
<riddlebox> ok
<jmeeter> no, i'll do it now
<Hendric> breezy needs almost 2 hours to install on an AMD semrpon 2200 with 128MB RAM
<justin_> jklqwdljdsflsdjf;sdvf
<concept10> nalioth, I think my setup doesnt identify fast enough, because I have xhat connect to #ubuntu on start
<SMEXE> ..anyone?
<onkarshinde> I am signing off.
<nalioth> concept10: if you do what i suggested, you'll never again see -unregged
<christian-> What
<concept10> d33p, are you attempting to breezy?
<jmeeter> OMG
<nalioth> daejavu: dont recommend ubuntuguide blindly
<christian-> 's the difference between Cedega and Cedega CVS ?
<nalioth> christian-: you pay for cedega
<concept10> nalioth, thats already done...I have my nickserv password in both boxes
<d33p> concept10, yes
<christian-> nalioth, is that it ?
<ompaul> thespore, middle click is normal behaviour, it will be hard to disable part of the function, I think google would have more answers than here atm but I could be wrong
<highvoltage> hi. how do i check out of which package a file comes, such as md5sum?
<nalioth> concept10: you dont need it in the 'nickserv' box
<bigfoot1> guys; in a readme that says " $ ./configure" what does the dollar sign stand for+
<bigfoot1> ?
<daejavu> nalioth, copy that .... ummm may i know the reason ?
<Darknight> hello
<nalioth> highvoltage: in a terminal, apt-cache search
<thespore> ompaul, gah.. okay i just scroll through code alot, and i don't realize that i've middle-clicked and my code gets all screwed up, will check google more
<jmeeter> Can someone help my configure Ubuntu to play sound for me?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell daejavu about ubuntuguide
<concept10> nalioth, oh, just the server box?
<d33p> concept10, gonna try fixing my apt stuff
<nalioth> concept10: yessir
<Darknight> how i can configure my tv card? anyone know (breezy)?
<highvoltage> nalioth: i mean, how do i find out from which package a file such as /usr/bin/md5sum comes out of
<concept10> nalioth, thanks
<ompaul> thespore, you will have to become more light fingered you can also go up and down with page up and page down if that helps
<Darknight> jmeeter, turn off in mixer analog jack
<Darknight> if you have one
<nalioth> concept10: as soon as your client makes contact with the irc server, it sends that pass (it doesn wait around for nickserv to wake up)
<jmeeter> Darknight, I don't know what a mixer analog jack is.
<highvoltage> aha. dpkg -S /usr/bin/md5sum
<Darknight> jmeeter, what soundcard?
<BiSK-8> what's amules, razorback2 server name and ip address and port number????
<highvoltage> comes out of dpkg, strangely.
<thespore> ompual, lol ya i know.. just stuck in my ways ya know ;-)
<thespore> ompual, loooks like it's an x feature
<ompaul> XHK, hoary or breezy?
<pl_ice> BiSK-8  2.0 or ? 2.x
<spacedman> running ubuntu 5.10 preview, if i close the lid of my dell 110L (latitiude), wait, then open, the screen stays black. machine is okay, i can ssh into it np... any clues or pointers to 'fixing acpi/Xorg problems?'
<ompaul> thespore, has been as long as I have been using X
<ompaul> thespore, 10 years
<jmeeter> Darknight, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=377699&postcount=15 - That should tell you which soundcard I have.
<ompaul> thespore, check for disable third button
<BiSK-8> pl_ice: what???? the ip address and port number?
<concept10> nalioth, Yeah, thats the problem.. it doesnt connect to nickserv fast enough before it tries to connect to #ubuntu I guess...
<concept10> nalioth, youre on PPC correct?
<nalioth> concept10: <snobbery>if you'd use a real client like irssi, you can script delays or anything you like into it </snobbery>
<pl_ice> 64.34.162.138 :5661
<nalioth> concept10: no intel/amd in my house
<pl_ice> for razorback 2.0
<ompaul> concept10, if the same password is put in both the nickserv and server settings in xchat no problem exists
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, re
<nalioth> ompaul: except concept10 keeps gettin put into -unregged
<concept10> nalioth, and I talk to the new guys like a god in there
<nalioth> concept10: a helpful god, i hope
<ompaul> nalioth, yeap what is happening ther eis the password must also be in the 'server' and nickserv' boxes on xchat
<erchache> i have a machine to make remote backups of other servers with a scsi dat and a dvdrw....any suggestions? amanda,bacula doesnt like me
<concept10> nalioth, thats what I mean, :)
<ompaul> *there is
<ompaul> concept10, which client are you using?
<nalioth> ompaul: i only have it in the 'server' box on my dogs xchat
<nalioth> ompaul: and it works fine everytime
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i downloaded ubuntu 5.04 burned it onto a CD, then booting , then typed: server on "installing initrd.gz i got :" CRC Error system halted
<nalioth> concept10: did you have a PowerPC question?
<ompaul> nalioth, ahh
<thespore> ompaul, guess the consensus is that it cannot be disabled.. (well without heavy source modificatins), that sucks.. guess i'll just have to live with the occasional source code screwup.. or maybe get a mouse that has a less-sensitive middle mouse button
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: md5
<concept10> nalioth, maybe you could answer this... the ubuntu-desktop meta-package has the base install for gnome.  how do I remove some apps without removing the entire bunch
<concept10> ompaul, xchat 2.4.4
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, yes i checked the md5 of this file
<ompaul> thespore, I use a creative optical and it is fine
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, yes i checked the md5 of this file it was same as it has to be on BOTH disk :??
<nalioth> concept10: individually (dont worry about the ubuntu-desktop til dapper drake is ready (if you're using breezy now)
<ompaul> thespore, it is so used that the silver is worn off one side :)
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: did you md5 the disk?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, may be i need to tell u the PC config: p 233 mhz 128 MB ram
<jmeeter> !seen Darknight
<ubotu> darknight is currently on #ubuntu (8m 34s)
<thespore> ompaul, i have a microsoft optical... that might be the problem ;-)
<thespore> ompual, its at work.. so not sure where it actually came from
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: perhaps you should choose "server install"
<erchache> i have a machine to make remote backups of other servers with a scsi dat and a dvdrw....any suggestions? amanda,bacula doesnt like me
<ilangut> hey ... can any one help a newbe with a breezy prob?
<concept10> nalioth, when I attempt to remove evolution, it removes ubuntu-desktop and other stuff
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i did choose server
<ompaul> thespore, how could you type that in here, that is like a nanosecond of bad karma :)
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i did choose server still i got the CRC Error message :/
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, is there ANY possibility that this error apears if there is not enough FREE RAM or diskspace for the setup?
<ilangut> the "system-->admin-->boot" dialog has vanished from my breezy since the last update... how can i bring it back?
<thespore> ompaul, wha? lol.. sorry ya i know ms is known for good design ;-)
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you really should get that md5 program i pointed you to. it's a unix program made to run on windows
<SMEXE> My network is unreachable, how can I fix that???
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, what is the name?
<thespore> ompual, end random mini ms rant.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: it will look at the cdrom:///ms5sum.txt and check your cd for integrity
<Darknight> how i can configure my tv card? anyone know (breezy)?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, what is the nam? tell me the name and i get it!!
<ilangut> newbee in need of help in gnome 2.12 on breezy
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, thx soo much :)
<nalioth> ilangut: guru in need of a real question
<concept10> heh
<ccooke> ilangut: WHhat help do you need?
<Pelalil> Hi, I'm having problems restarting my laptop. I gets as far as "[4296342.610000]  Restarting system.", and the just hangs, and sits there as what aperars to be 100%cpu as the fan gets faster, and the air vent gets hotter
<Pelalil> (shutting down is fine)
<nerp> bah, finally got e17 working.. for some reason it would not read enlightenment.desktop but e17.desktop
<nalioth> concept10: you should laugh, YOU are the guru i'm talking about
<nalioth> nerp: cool
<ccooke> Pelalil: what laptop? I have the same problem.
<ilangut> cool .... since my last update my "system-->admin-->boot" menu has vanished...
<Pelalil> ccooke: sony vaio VGN-S4XP
<SMEXE> .....anyone?
<concept10> nalioth, yeah.. right, i know how to keep gnome running my not messing around with the default install
<concept10> :)
<ccooke> Pelalil: interesting. Mine's a VGN-A397XP
<christian-> --------- Error log - file /home/christian/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
<christian-> /home/christian/.WineCVS/Functions/RunWineCVS: line 736: cvs: command not found
<ccooke> Pelalil: ... but there are several bugs that seem related already
<christian-> I tried to apt-get this cvs thing
<d33p> I've got unmet dependencies that 'apt-get -f install' doesn't solve, and I can't do anything else with apt to solve it, if it always asks for it
<christian-> but that didn't work
<zakame> heh, cvs
<ccooke> Pelalil: There's currently no fix, I think. But the Breezy Kernel freeze hasn't happened yet, so it should be fixed in time.
<christian-> I'm trying to install cefrga CVS
<concept10> d33p, paste your error messages somewhere
<christian-> argh, I mean Cedega CVS
<Pelalil> ccooke: ah, cool, just as long as someone is looking at it:-)
<Pelalil> thanks :-)
<d33p> concept10, my X don't work and using bitchx for irc :( don't know how to paste somewhere like this
<concept10> d33p, did you attempt to reconfigure xorg?
<d33p> concept10, how I do that?
<concept10> !xorg
<ubotu> I guess xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d33p> concept10, trying to dist-upgrade, ok let me check !xorg
<d33p> concept10, what does !xorg mean?
<ccooke> Pelalil: ooh
<ccooke> Pelalil: maybe a fix
<ccooke> Pelalil: I'll try it on my laptop and let you know. Can you wait two minutes?
<d33p> concept10, I'm still a newbie user in linux for some stuff even though using it for more than 4 years :(
<Pelalil> ccooke: sure, thanks :-)
<Pelalil> btw im running 2.6.12-9-686
<kurtbec> anybody here running breezy full time?
<ccooke> same here
<ccooke> kurtbec: yes.
<ompaul> d33p, that is asking the bot (ubotu - and not a toy) for information on xorg the ! command queues the bot and the word after that is the information requested - not eveyerything is in there
<concept10> d33p, okay - run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i have now the programm, what value should i look into??
<kurtbec> ccooke: how stable has breezy been for you?
<d33p> concept10, oooohhh ok ok, felt stupid for a sec there =)
<concept10> d33p, !xorg means 'get ubotu get into on xorg'
<eldad> hi, I'm using an HP pavillion laptop and I can't seem to get my ubuntu (neither HOARY nor BRERZY) to use the Digital Media card reader
<ccooke> kurtbec: very solid. Lots of updates, but only a couple of app crashes
<oasick> hi everybody
<apokryphos> hi
<oasick> how can i install qt themes?
<kurtbec> ccooke: any apps in particular that are notorious for bombing?
<oasick> i use gnome
<oasick> and the qt aplications i see very bad
<Shin_Gouki> hi everyone, what are the minimum specs for a ubuntu server install?
<SMEXE> Again, can anyone help me with my network problem?
<d33p> how, do I start X, after trying to fix the problem without rebooting?
<snorks> scryll is now in the process of resubscribing my account
<kurtbec> alright so if I'm going to try ubuntu for the first time do i do hoary or breezy?
<Shin_Gouki> restart x server?
<snorks> wrong channel
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki i got it on 300 mhz but need min 90 mb of ram, can't use kde/gnome
<ompaul> apokryphos, +r ?
<haley> in the live cd there is a wireless applet where is that in the install?
<mjr> kurtbec, I'd just go for the stable release then, Hoary, that is
<d33p> Shin_Gouki, first time it didn't start for error and want to try again
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice how did u install?
<Shin_Gouki> d33p try xFRee help not here in ubuntuu
<apokryphos> ompaul: yup
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<d33p> Shin_Gouki, ok sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<ompaul> ta
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki at the boot, just type server, or press F4 (i think) for help, try to get access to internet while installing
<Shin_Gouki> i typed server: thats what happend:
<SMEXE> ..please? :(
<Shin_Gouki>  i burned it to CDR, but when booting error on loading initrd.gz came:" CRC Error  System halted"
<pl_ice> SMEXE , did u post the interfaces? file
<SMEXE> yeah, I did..
<pl_ice> ok :)
<pl_ice> SMEXE , there is nothing there :)
<pl_ice> no wonder it doesn't work ;)
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice , were may i find a listing of ubuntuu install errors and HOW to handle them??
<SMEXE> pl_ice: eh? :/ I thought it was ok.. just missing the gateway.. :?
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki i didn't have problems :/ u know www.ubuntuforums.org ?
* ompaul restarts X to test todays updates
<pl_ice> SMEXE will post it, in a sec or 2
<Answer> Question: Does anybody use scrot or other screenshot programs?  Can you capture display 0 ?
<Shin_Gouki> pl_ice , ok other question i have the iso, im running win9x , can i install from here? or DO I need to boot?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you have an md5 error
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, it seems i havnt :/
<ccooke> Pelalil: ... nope. Sorry.
<Pelalil> thanks anyway :-)
<SMEXE> pl_ice: Oh, ok thanks..
<pl_ice> Shin_Gouki , u need to rebot it, (make sure u burn the iso... ;)  )  then upon boot: press one of F1 etc, there is a good help
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, thats the value i got from ur tool: ubuntuu : d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e
<pl_ice> :/msg daejavu though i had to install, but looks like it's just compressed
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, were do i find the values to compare with??, onwebsite i simply found the MD5 value for whole CD??
<Answer> Question: Does anybody use scrot or other screenshot programs?  Can you capture display 0 ?
<ompaul> xmms can't find audio but beep does :)
<Shin_Gouki> use ALSA its pretty cool
<Shin_Gouki> at least with my knoppix ;)
<Stalwart> if i have 2 NICs (nvidia integrated and realtek pci) what will be eth0?
<Shin_Gouki> but now i want HD install ubuntuu and i can even enter setup -_-
<Shin_Gouki> stalwart look at the MSC :)
<Shin_Gouki> MAC
<vengeful> Hi :-)
<deFrysk> integrated is on mine eth1
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, do u read me?
<Stalwart> Shin_Gouki, nic's are sorted by MACs in alphabetical order? o.O
<Shin_Gouki> question: is there ANY way to enable a detailed Error log while the installation process of ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> stalwart NO
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, not that I am aware of, what is bugging you?
<SMEXE> pl_ice: Thanks for posting it.. but how do I edit the file again?
<Shin_Gouki> stalwart but if u want to know what card is ethXYZ then use the MAC ^^
<pl_ice> SMEXE sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Stalwart> Shin_Gouki, no, i want to know what card will be primary
<Shin_Gouki> I downloaded ubuntu 5.04, MD5 sum on my HD same as on Website, i burned it to CDR, but while
<Shin_Gouki> installing initrd.gz i get:
<Shin_Gouki> :" CRC Error  System halted"
<Shin_Gouki> stalwart U can configue ;)
<Stalwart> Shin_Gouki, i haven't installed ubuntu yet
<pl_ice> SMEXE hm, do better, sudo gedit  , then open the file, easier
<Stalwart> Shin_Gouki, default!
<ompaul>  Shin_Gouki did you look in there /var/log/debian-installer
<Shin_Gouki> were i may find this? on HD?
<SMEXE> pl_ice: Oh, ok thanks.. brb :)
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, yes
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, got alive CD ?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki,  is it partitioning?
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul, no install
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, hoary/breezy?
<christian-> !JRE
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, christian-
<christian-> darn !
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul, what is partigioning? after i type : "server" i get the CRC Error
<christian-> I'm trying to install JRE, heh, but I really haven't got a clue about how to do it.
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, hoary I see your eariler post
<haley> anyone know the name of the applet used to monitor wifi signal strength?
<christian-> https://sdlcweb1b.sun.com/ECom/EComActionServlet;jsessionid=7BFC0703E703078F22112EEF623D3085 <- I'm trying to download it from there
<haley> in the livecd?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, right so, have you got a working linux system atm?
<christian-> I downloaded with and with out RPM
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul , NO i m on with ATM with win9x.. but I WANT LINUX
<christian-> But both are *.bin files, and I haven't got a clue what to do with them
<BooZee> snorks: hey, you here?
<ompaul> looks like it did not burn correctly
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul here my HW specs: p 233 Mhz , 128 MR RAM , 6 GB Diskspace
<snorks> BooZee: i am
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul , how do i verify that i did burn correctly?
<ptlo> hmm...is there a "manual" way to set keyboard in X? i'm testing breezy and gnome-keyboard-properities can't enable  my keyboard layout, i'd like to investigate why
<Centaur5> How can you find out if ubuntu included infrared support in the precompiled kernel it installed?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, see if you can find a program called md5sum for windows and run it against the CD
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, cd image on the win machine for a start
<SMEXE> pl_ice: Didn't work.. and now Networking won't even open for me.. :(
<Shin_Gouki> ompual , yes i did the md5 was ok from the image
<Shin_Gouki> ompual , however how do i check if the CD is burned correctly?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, I do not know how to do this on windows - but copy the image file to the windows machine and do md5sum on it
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, not the disk but the image - you need to figure that out from your burning software
<Shin_Gouki> ompual , idid use nero as i said the imgae on HD had a CORRECT md5
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, maybe it does not work with your hardware
<Shin_Gouki> ompual , what does not work with my HW?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, i'll have a quick look on thenew
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> O_O
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, it is a fairly low spec machine but it might
<Shin_Gouki> u say Pentium MMX is NOT supported??
<jjazz> How can I scan for available wireless networks?
<ompaul> Shin_Gouki, no I said I will look now please give me a couple of minutes to do that
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul , i give u all time u need
<Shin_Gouki> jjazz do not use wireless it sucks :P
<vengeful> Hi:-) I have the 5.10 preview installed and have alittle uestion. I see theres an update for xorg and such..should i install this? Basicly i have tried debian, freebsd, mandriva, fedora core4 so far and all i have had problems getting into the GUI with.(have an inspiron 6000 and theres no official driver yet for graphics)..Ubuntu works great...do you think if i upgrade i will have the same problems?
<BiSK-8> hello again
<BiSK-8> why dosent the make command work in my terminal???
<vengeful> using sudo ?
<NightLord> Eeerrrrrrmmmmmmm,,,    I   ggottttt a      mmmmmmmmmaaaaaaajjjjoooooor   prooooooblllllem     wwwwwwwwitttttthhhh    mmmyyyy kyebbbbooooaaaarrrrrd
<BiSK-8> vengeful: u talkin' 2 me?
<vengeful> yes
<Anak1n> I have problem xmms only start if I type in root console xmms :S
<darkheart> BiSK-8 You need to be a bit more explicit in your problem.
<Shin_Gouki> ompaul, i go now to reboot but i ll return
<NightLord> pllllleaseeee      hhheeeeelllllllp
<Chousuke> NightLord: Sorry: :D
<BiSK-8> darkheart: it just wont work, i try 2 use the make command and it says that the comand dosent exist
<NightLord> dddo       you    kkkkknnnow       hooooowwww lllooonng    iiittttt     tooooookkkk   toooooo  ttttyyyyppppeeeee    mmmmmyyyyy      ppppasswwwwoooorddd     innn     oooonnnn      xxxccccchhhhaaaattttt?
<pl_ice> hm, crash test :)
<NightLord> thhhhiiiiissssss       onlyyy  hhhhappppppppeeennnnsssssss   wwwwwheeeen i lllllooooogggg  innnn  nnnnnnnnottt  aaaaatttt thhhheeeeee    llloooooggggiiiiiiiinnnnn scccrrrreennnnn
<BiSK-8> argh
<Anak1n> NightLord
<BiSK-8> wanna stop
<WhiteRabbit> NightLord, thats retarded
<BiSK-8> i cant understand anything
<darkheart> BiSK-8 Okay, that helps more.
<concept10> that is hilarious
<darkheart> BiSK-8 That means either make isn't installed on your system, or it's not in your path.
<WhiteRabbit> NightLord, even a child could come up with a better way to annoy without being noticed than that
<trans_err> whats the applet on the live cd that does wireless strength monitoring?
<darkheart> BiSK-8 What are you trying to make?
<NightLord> gooodddddddddaaaaamnnniiiit,,,    ttttthhhhhiiiss       iiisn'''t  rrriigggggeeeeeddddd
<BooZee> snorks: you here?
<NightLord> tttthhiiiiis issssss aaa    sssseeeriiiiiioooouuuus prrrrrroobleeemmmmm         aaaannndddd     nooooooooooonnneee tttttttaaaakkeeesss     iiittt     serrrriiiiiouuussssslyyy!!!
<Anak1n> trans_err: network monitor
<BiSK-8> darkheart: a mouce theme
<darkheart> BiSK-8 Okay, I don't know what that is, but have you installed the build-essential package?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@jazzmusic.plus.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<BiSK-8> nope
<Chousuke> NightLord: Check your keyboard settings.
<Answer> Question: Does anybody use scrot or other screenshot programs?  Can you capture display 0 ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NightLord about conduct
<BiSK-8> is there any list of the most important apt-get packages that i should install?
<Chousuke> NightLord: and accessibility settings.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> nalioth: Now what if his problem was real? :P
<Anak1n> do anyone use skype on ubuntu?
<BiSK-8> darkheart, may i query?
<ompaul> Anak1n, some do indeed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@jazzmusic.plus.com]  by nalioth
<NightLord> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25574.html
<NightLord> sseeee
<nalioth> Chousuke: do you know how much it takes to type in that fashion?
<darkheart> BiSK-8 Well, that's kind of a subjective question. But if you are building stuff, then you want build-essential =) You know how to apt-get stuff, right?
<bzimage> Answer, import?
<bzimage> (cli)
<Chousuke> nalioth: no?
<bzimage> import -window username -display servername:0 myfile01.extension
<SMEXE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70488 - can anyone help????   I know I've been a pain, but.... :S
<hubsi> hm..
<hubsi> can't someone help me with that packages? :/
<nalioth> hubsi: i'm sorry i missed your question
<hubsi> the same question like two hours before :)
<ompaul> NightLord, there is an answer at the bottom of that page - setting >>psmouse<< replaced with >> psmouse rate=40 << /etc/modules
<SteveKerr> was wondering if someone could help me...i'm trying to get the clam antivirus package, but i keep getting this error msg: "W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/universe/binary-i386/libclamav1_0.85.1-2~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<SteveKerr>   404 Not Found" i know my sources.list file is typed right
<hubsi> you dont have to apologize :)
<nalioth> SteveKerr: backports are evil. search "planet.ubuntulinux.org" for "backports"
<hubsi> i just want that i can download the packages again :/
<SteveKerr> thanks nalioth
<hubsi> over apt-get
<ompaul> SteveKerr, double what nalioth said about backports
<SteveKerr> k
<NightLord> ttttthaannkkks oooompppppaulllllll
<NightLord> i'''''llll    ttttttrrrrrry      iiittt
<ompaul> NightLord, don't type - just act :) see what happens
<nalioth> NightLord: stop that nonsense
<BooZee> what is nautilus ?
<BooZee> !nautilus
<ubotu> BooZee: Do they come in packets of five?
<nalioth> BooZee: a gnome file mangler
<BooZee> mangler?
<ompaul> NightLord, use the text here or on the page to cut and paste once you get the file open - suggest paste this into a terminal >>sudo nano /etc/modules<<
<pl_ice> SMEXE , hey, did u change ur gateway to urs?
<nalioth> BooZee: sorry, freudian slip. file manager
<Anak1n> e pricha li neko srpski ovde?
<hubsi> doesnt someone know a list of packagesites where i can download the stuff
<SMEXE> pl_ice: It still wouldn't work.. and Networking from admin tools won't work for me anymore.. :/
<Chousuke> nalioth: Why do you refuse to believe it's not his fault?
<Myxomatosis> Alright, now I need some help.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hubsi about sources
<Myxomatosis> I'm trying to network my Windows PC to me Ubuntu one.
<pl_ice> SMEXE , but did u change gateway to ur ip? couse i used mine one the forum
<Chousuke> If he was a troll, he wouldn't be silent right now.
<Myxomatosis> I'm vaguely aware I need to edit the Samba file, just not sure how exactly.
<nalioth> Chousuke: are you gonna tell me his keyboard is doing it so nice and neatly?
<ompaul> Chousuke, may I message you?
<hubsi> thanks
<SMEXE> pl_ice: yeah, i did.. mine's 192.168.0.1
<NightLord> nnnnaaallllliiioooooooothhhhhhh:::     tttttthiiiiiiisss        isssss   nnootttttt  nnnnooooonseeeeenssssseee,,      pleaaaaaaassse beeeellllllieeevvvvee mmmmeeee      heerrrrreee
<Chousuke> nalioth: it's just repeating characters?
<Chousuke> ompaul: for what reason?
<pl_ice> SMEXE , can u change the router for static? and then try everyting? ...
<Answer> bzimage: I don't see import anywhere
<BooZee> damn... i'm a f***ing newbie!
<ompaul> to explain why although I don't believe I did was I did :)
<ompaul> s/was/what
<BooZee> what did you say there about nautilus?
<nalioth> Chousuke: it's a common "cutesy" script addition in some folk(s) books
<BooZee> file manager?
<SMEXE> pl_ice: that I can't do.. The whole network's DHCP, and my dad's laptop is running some important stuff.. I can't really change the whole system..
<Answer> Question: Does anybody use scrot or other screenshot programs?  Can you capture display 0 ?
<Chousuke> ompaul: ok.
<netz> where did the bootloader manager in breezy go?
<nalioth> BooZee: a file manager is what "Windows Explorer" is
<BooZee> o.k. got that.
<Myxomatosis> nalioth: Can you help me network my two computer together?
<nalioth> Myxomatosis: maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Myxomatosis> Uh, okay?
<netstar> How many more days until the release of breezy?
<seth_k> 2 weeks ish
<pl_ice> SMEXE , throw the network line out, then try again
<SMEXE> pl_ice: hmm?  How do you mean?
<nalioth> Myxomatosis: what do ya have?
<pl_ice> sorry i mean netmask
<SMEXE> pl_ice: again, how do I do that..? :/
<Anak1n> why skype stop responding when I try to call someone?
<BooZee> how do I change my system lang?
<BooZee> I want it to be only enabled and not localized
<nalioth> Myxomatosis: how do you want to network your boxen? i know nothing about samba
<pl_ice> any one tried thief 3 on ubuntu? i got bloody no graphics etc. ...
<ydolem> is there a howto for installing ati drivers
<pl_ice> ydolem do a search on ubuntuforums.org
<ydolem> I didn't find anything that work,
<NightLord> IT WORKED!
<Anak1n> skype help someone please?
<NightLord> Thanks alot for helping ^_^
<nalioth> NightLord: sorry. but you are emulating a script kiddy VERY well
<nalioth> or were
<NightLord> how many more times do i have to tell you
<NightLord> that was not an act
<Toma-> Anak1n: just ask
<NightLord> I am not the only person to suffered from it
<_jason> Anak1n:  have you followed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SkypeHowto/
<Anak1n> skype is conecting and conecting and stop responding why?
<NightLord> and the ridicule didn't help much you know
<Toma-> Anak1n: u running iptables or some sort of other firewall?
<Anak1n> I folow http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<BooZee> nalioth: how do I change my system lang? it is now localized, and I want it enabled
<Anak1n> Toma-: what can I do to make skype work?
<Toma-> well for starters u can answer my question
<Kaparen> it my second day using Ubuntu Hoary and I wonder if, when released, I can upgrade Hoary to Breezer without actually taking away the whole OS and reinstall?
<NightLord> at least someone helped, and i really appreciated it
<Anak1n> Toma-: where to view if any firewall is runing? :s
<darkheart> Kaparen I believe you can do a dist-upgrade to move to Breezy, but I would recommend a fresh install.
<Kaparen> darkheart: Ok thanks! May I ask why?
<Toma-> Anak1n: lsmod | grep iptables
<pussfeller> i thot the main thing about skpye was, it transferses firewalls without configuration
<snorks> Does anyone know where to tweak direct rendering performance? I got an ATI card
<ompaul> Kaparen, you can
<ccooke> snorks: tweak in what way?
<snorks> ccooke: performance
<darkheart> Kaparen Well, just to keep things clean and working =) upgrading to an essentially different system can cause problems sometimes.
<Toma-> snorks: buy a faster one ;)
<ccooke> snorks: what driver version do you have?
<Anak1n> i give up
<Anak1n> i'll install suse
<Toma-> fine.
<snorks> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<snorks> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<ompaul> Kaparen, I suggest you do two things before you try to do that, one download burn and md5sum a breezy install CD, second backup your homedirectory, then go for the command line upgrade
<Anak1n> suse does not have problem with skype
<NightLord> why analkin
<ccooke> snorks: dmesg | grep fglrx
<NightLord> whats your problem?
<Anak1n> i need skype
<ompaul> Anak1n, breezy or hoary?
<Anak1n> but skype won't work with gnome
<NightLord> whats your problem with it?
<ccooke> snorks: there'll be a line like "module loaded"
<snorks> ccooke: nothing comes up
<ccooke> snorks: which includes a version
<Anak1n> conecting and stand still
<ompaul> Anak1n, it does, please answer, breezy or hoary?
<NightLord> so it hangs when connecting
<alisher> Analkin: I have Skyp+Gnome
<Anak1n> nothing responding i must do force quit
<ccooke> snorks: ... what happens when you type fglrxinfo?
<Anak1n> alisher: how
<Anak1n> breezy hoaray?
<Anak1n> :S
<alisher> I don't know, just installed and enjoy
<ccooke> snorks: hmm, you did.
<Anak1n> alisher: I install it and have trouble
<alisher> for skype you need to install qt libraries, right?
<snorks> ccooke: it prints opengl vendor string, yea i did
<Anak1n> alisher: i install it
<ccooke> snorks: okay, you must have mistyped the command I sent you
<ccooke> snorks: dmesg | grep fglrx
<snorks> ccooke: for all it's worth, im reinstalling ubuntu, to x86 (running amd64 now, dont like it)
<alisher> and, if you start skype from terminal, what you get?
<snorks> stig@localhost:~$ dmesg | grep fglrx
<snorks> stig@localhost:~$
<Anak1n> alisher : brb
<alisher> and which do you use, breezy or hoary?
<alisher> and where did you get your skype?
<Kaparen> so if I were to reinstall a fresh copy of Breezer I would burn the ISO. Boot up with the CD and then Breezer install will format the partition right? I dont have to pre-format so to say?
<alisher> which version of skype?
<ccooke> snorks: grep "fglrx.*loaded" /var/log/kern.log
<Anak1n> alisher: i get skype from http://frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/skype_1.2.0.11-1_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<alisher> do you use breezy or hoary?
<Anak1n> alisher: what is breezy and hoary? :s
<snorks> Sep 29 18:22:33 localhost kernel: [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005]  on minor 0
<ompaul> alisher, I did try that qestion before, I suggest you try uname -r  and play the very popular match the kernel version to breezy or hoary game :)
<alisher> 5.10 or 5.04
<ccooke> snorks: Right, good.
<ccooke> snorks: you're running warty or hoary?
<snorks> ccooke: hoary
<ccooke> snorks: right. if you upgrade to breezy, you'll get 8.16.20, which is a massive improvement
<snorks> ccooke: ok
<ccooke> snorks: ... including up to 20% better frame rate.
<snorks> ccooke: will do that once i install x86 version then
<Anak1n> :(
<snorks> ccooke: tho i have not done a breezy upgrade before
<ccooke> snorks: you can also download it from ATI - it'll build its own debs, but they're not trivial to get working.
<ccooke> snorks: if you're doing a fresh install, just install breezy. But only if you want to :-)
<snorks> ccooke: ive done the ubuntuguide.org way to get direct rendering before
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , u want to know now what the Problem waS? it was the CD Writer!
<snorks> ccooke: breezy is stable now?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: time for a new dvd dual layer burner, is it?
<BooZee> what iss amba??
<BooZee> oops. i ment, what is samba?
<ccooke> snorks: breezy is still pre release. It is stable in my experience (I'm running it on my work laptop)
<BiSK-8> samba is a file server i think
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , the CD which was created could not be booted by same cd writer.. i switched the cd roms & it worked *_*
<alisher> so, Analkin, you don't know which version of Ubuntu you are using? sad, I think nothing to help w skype here
<ccooke> snorks: but if you can wait a week or two, it'll be released.
<BooZee> which means .. ?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: well i'm glad you're on your way
<snorks> ccooke: nah ill get breezy now
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , a very nice person here named : kemik told me yesterday about it.. but only in last few hours it seems i came to reason..
<jjazz> BooZee:  Samba is a SMB server.  Google it.
<snorks> ccooke: i remember when i got direct rendering to work when i used gentoo, it was a bitch. is there an easy procedure in breezy?
<BiSK-8> how do i set xmmms 2 my default media player?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , that does not sound nice:p more likly ur happy that "antother" spambot dissappears..
<Anak1n> alisher: I use ubuntu 5.04 kernel 2.6
* keikoz bsoir tlm
<grindhouse> nalioth is gay
<ccooke> snorks: for ATI, you just need to install the restricted modules, load them and change the 'radeon' in xorg.conf to 'fglrx'.
<ccooke> snorks: that's it.
<Shin_Gouki> he a nice peerson :P
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i want you in HERE where folks can answer your questions and you can answer theirs
<Shin_Gouki> i know its ok ^^
<Shin_Gouki> so ok question:
<grindhouse> naloth is gay
<grindhouse> nalioth is gay
<ccooke> snorks: you need to add 'Option "VideoOverlay" "on"' to the Device section to get xv, though.
<ccooke> snorks: okay?
<grindhouse> nalioth is gay
<grindhouse> nalioth is gay
<grindhouse> dont chat with him
<Toma-> grindhouse: u have the wit of a slug..
<alisher> Analkin:    Hoary
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<snorks> ccooke: hm. ill have a look on that :) still a few hours left on my backuping
<Shin_Gouki> if u chosse server install , and DO NOT install GNOME, which config tool i use to find new HW on the system if i plug into?
<snorks> ccooke: thanks though ;) perhaps I'll look for you when i come to that point
<catfox> ccooke, you helping another ati'er? :)
<nalioth> bob2: dang i was gonna get him to be creative
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: even if you install and use gnome, there's no "config tool to find new HW"
<nalioth> bob2: in -offtopic
<bob2> nalioth: heh, sorry
<ccooke> catfox: well, why not? :-)
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: hotplug will load modules for most everything automatically
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BooZee>  ?
<ccooke> catfox: my last two work laptops have been vaios, so it's the card I'm most familiar with :-)
<catfox> indeed
<catfox> ah, i had a vaio once
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, what gui does hotplug require? how do i use it?
<Kaparen> do I have to pre-format the partition or can I do it in the breezy install? just like I did in the hoary inst.
<SanderD> Hi. Would installing Breezy from start have advantages over upgrading from Hoary/Breezy preview?
<nalioth> Kaparen: if you have hoary, you'll upgrade easily
<Answer> Toma-: slugs have survived many years,  grindhouse not so many.  don't insult slugs like that
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: there's no gui
<bob2> BooZee: ASCII, please
<ccooke> catfox: they're not bad.
<nalioth> SanderD: none
<Toma-> hehehe :D
<BooZee> sorry there...
<mon> any howto to find out what makes your computer crash? (like 5 times in a row when i'm not even using it)
<catfox> ccooke, i think mine had an intel chipset. we use dell's at my office tho. tbh i've no idea what the video card is
<bob2> Kaparen: the installer is just like hoary's, you can partition as you go
<bob2> SanderD: as long as you read the upgrade noties, no
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: it loads modules automatically
<BooZee> does anybody knows how can I change my systems lang ? It is localized, and I want to make it enabled instead..
<PeerSoft> hey everyone.
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, no gui, ... i see the fun with linux starts & end with the prompt.. ;)
<SanderD> nalioth & bob2: Okay, then I'll just upgrade. Thanks.
<ompaul> Kaparen, I thought we had been over that ground, a couple of minutes ago, you can upgrade on the fly, and you can back up your home directory and make a CD in case of problems
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: there's nothing to do
<nalioth> SanderD: ubuntu's package management is made for easy upgrades (and never having to install again)
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: the module gets loaded, software can start using the hardware
<ubuntu> hi all
<snorks> ccooke: ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso is correct?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: what would you want the gui to do?
<ccooke> snorks: http://tinyurl.com/85dry
<ccooke> snorks: colony 5 is the latest update to the preview
<Shin_Gouki> ok ill try u hear from me if i have problems: i want to tank : nalioth, ompaul & kemik, bob 2 if ur in awhile still on i tell ya , hopefully next time from ubuntu & not from win9x like ATM ^^
<ubuntu> Need help! X is broken on my hoary... should i make klean install? can i fix it from breezy live cd?
<snorks> ccooke: thanks man
<logrus> hi all
<catfox> i've convinced one company director that we should be using ubuntu on our servers. need to get one more to come around now :)
<snorks> ccooke: dling
<bob2> catfox: hah, cool
<catfox> anyone else using ubuntu in a production env?
<ccooke> catfox: lucky!
<bob2> tho, if you're the admin, careful yo udon't talk yourself out of your job ;p
<Kaparen> ompaul, I was worrying about the partition 'format' but I understand now, sorry..I am a total newbie at this. Thank you people for answering my questions.
<catfox> bob2, the one i've convinced is actually the technical director. so thats the hard one out of the way :)
<wickedpuppy> catfox, i suppose ubuntulinux.com ?
<ccooke> catfox: we can't do that without more supported apps and support.
<ccooke> although I'd still probably prefer Debian on the server.
<catfox> ccooke, yeah thats a prob. but we write all our apps on plone, and deploy them on linux boxes so it's not too much of a problem here
<catfox> plone & zope
<ccooke> catfox: I've heard more people cursing at zope than eulogising it...
<catfox> ccooke, i'm one of them ;)
<ccooke> catfox: is it as bad as people make it sound?
<catfox> it's just so inconsistent
<ccooke> Right.
<ubuntu> how do i acess X config files on Hd from live cd?
<catfox> it's powerfull, but a hard one to learn to 'do things right'
<ompaul> Kaparen, okay, we all learn something every day, sometimes its a lot other times its a little :)
<catfox> we're looking at django and ruby on rails this weekend.
<mon> ubuntu: can you access your HD already?
* p0windah yawns
<p0windah> gali gai fan time
<ubuntu> mon: no i dont think so....
<mon> ubuntu: and i take it you're not familiar with mounting then
<mon> what was it...
<mon> ~tell ubuntu about mounting
<mon> !tell ubuntu about mounting
<mon> !tell ubuntu about mount
<mon> ubuntu: read what ubotu says
<p0windah> !tell ubuntu about spamming
<ompaul> mon, why not do it with /msg ubotu blah :) then we only see the good one ;-)
<mon> maybe ubotu should know "aliases"
<jstrubberg> catfox, depending on how the rollout of LTSP on Breezy goes, we may be switching to a Ubuntu/thin client shop.
<mon> ompaul: i'm not so familiar with ubotu yet :)
<nalioth> mon: what do you want to know?
<ubuntu> mon: i have written i down in a text file but i have it on my hd
<christian-> what's the command to cp an entire folder somewhere else? sudo cp foldername/*.* /usr/destination ?
<mon> nalioth: mount, got it already. thanks
<ompaul> nalioth, he got it :)
* ompaul slaps self for assumption#
<ccooke> christian-: cp -a foldername /usr/destination
<christian-> ccooke, thank you !
<Secreth`X> Can you access your C:\ with the live CD?
<ccooke> christian-: -av if you want it to tell you what it does
<mon> nalioth: thanks :0
<mon> :) i mean
<catfox> jstrubberg, good stuff. ts stuff in linux is pretty good
<rlynch> hey all
<rlynch> i'm trying to compile rhythmbox from CVS and am running into an odd error
<mon> ubuntu: do you use xchat atm?
<whoiam> anybody know how do I can add a user to sudoers list ?
<rlynch> the autogen.sh says this:
<rlynch>  libtool.m4 not found
<rlynch>   glib-gettext.m4 not found
<rlynch>   intltool.m4 not found
<rlynch>   pkg.m4 not found
<jstrubberg> Yeah, the tough sell is convincing the users that the retraining isn't that big a deal...
<rlynch>   gtk-doc.m4 not found
<mon> whoiam: visudo
<ubuntu> mon> yes!
<ubuntu> mon: yes!
<rlynch> and those .debs are installed
<rlynch> anyone have a solution to this?
<nalioth> rlynch: please dont paste in here anymore
<Secreth`X> Can you access your HD with the live CD?
<mon> ubuntu: you should see a tab named "ubotu" just like there's one called #ubuntu. read what ubotu says
<nalioth> rlynch: open synaptic and find those packages. install their -dev brethren
<mon> Secreth`X: sure
<bob2> rlynch: sudo apt-get build-dep rhythmbox ; sudo apt-get install libtool automake
<Secreth`X> how mon?
<bob2> !+find libtool.m4
<pejcao> greetings!
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'libtool.m4' (5 shown): (/usr/share/libtool/libtool.m4) in devel/libtool ;; (/usr/lib/php4/build/libtool.m4) in devel/php4-dev ;; (/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4) in devel/libtool,universe/devel/libtool1.4 ;; (/usr/share/apps/kapptemplate/admin/libtool.m4.in) in universe/devel/kapptemplate ;; (/usr/share/doc/gettext-doc/examples/hello-c++-kde/admin/libtool.m4.in) in doc/gettext-doc.
<ubuntu> mon: i did thanks.... i get : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<rlynch> im on breezy btw
<nalioth> rlynch: follow bob2's instructions
<mon> ubuntu: you sure you used the right device? (/dev/hd*?)
<Secreth`X> mon: how?
<funkyHat> is it possible to set php safe mode per-virtualserver?
<mon> Secreth`X: sorry for the delay. read ubotu's note
<Secreth`X> ok thx
<ubuntu> mon: i have hda  hda1  hda2  hda5  hdc  hdd
<mon> ubuntu: and ubuntu is hda2?
<mon> ubuntu: or wait, 5 i'd guess?
<ubuntu> mon: i wish i knew.... :)
<mon> ubuntu: try cfdisk /dev/hda
<ubuntu> mon: thx!
<mon> ubuntu: it will tell you what the partitiontable looks like. don't change anything, just quit afterwards :)
<shedi> funkyHat, are you asking about virtual hosting or virtual servers
<funkyHat> virtual servers
<funkyHat> not chrooted hosting
<Secreth`X> :x
<mon> nalioth: does ubotu know about "where (as in what partition) did i install ubuntu" already? seems to come up often
<christian-> what
<Secreth`X> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I heard windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<ubuntu> mon> hda1 is ext3 and hda5 is swap
<ubuntu> mon: so i guess hda1 is my freind
<mon> ubuntu: so you should use "mount /dev/hda1 /something"
<christian-> 's the ubuntu equivalent of ctrl-alt-del ?
<nalioth> mon: i dont think so (re ubotu)
<mon> ubuntu: indeed it is :)
<funkyHat> christian-, as in the task manager?
<Rockett18> dont forget -t ext3
<christian-> indeed
<rlynch> bob2: i followed your instrucions, which led to severel .debs being installed, but i get the same error
<funkyHat> applications > system tools > system monitor
<mon> nalioth: i'm not a regular here, but it seems to get asked about every day? maybe for in the ToDo list :)
<ubuntu> mon: and something could be any folder in home?
<christian-> thanks
<Dalik01> I am running 5.04 and I have an audigy1 card with alsa sound drivers and my sound crackes and pops, mostly when graphics are drawn like moving windows and scroll bars.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<jstrubberg> hda, hdb, hdc, etc are physical disks, hda1, hda3, etc are partitions.  Your data partition on the first drive should be hda1. Then /home/whatever
<mon> ubuntu: i'd recommend you make a temporary directory like "mkdir /ubuntu" and then mount it there
<tarvid> i want to retrieve a file from the net with something like wget and put it in a spcific directory
<tarvid> all I find is the -O option
<mon> any howto to find out what makes your computer crash? (like 5 times in a row when i'm not even using it)
<Anak1n> skype help again I use Hoaray
<ubuntu> mon: thx!!!! now i just gotta figure out how to fix my gfx setup files.. i just made a normal upgrade yesterday... but my hd i playing funny lately
<Buddha|> What version of GCC does Ubuntu use?
<tarvid> this shouldn't be hard
<Buddha|> Ubuntu 5.10, sorry
<mon> ubuntu: try whatever you want, but making a backup is something you won't regret :)
<shedi> Buddha|, dpkg -l | grep gcc
<mon> ubuntu: with xorg-config you can reconfigure xorg
<Hoxzer> mon: can you master the nonverbal cheating?
<mon> Hoxzer: ehr, que?
<ubuntu> mon: is that automatic? can i run it from breezy?
<nalioth> Buddha|: 4.0
<pejcao> I need help to install lilo in such a way that it only boots winxp, since I'm moving my linux hdd to it's own machine
<mon> ubuntu: you need to chroot, read ubotu's notes :)
<mon> ubuntu: it's not automatic you need to answer some questions, but its easy
<pejcao> problem is that if I take out the linux hdd lilo doesnt works
<Hoxzer> mon: can you cheat your emotions by your expressions
<Secreth`X> mon: erm I dont know what i've got to do with both ubotu's suggestions :S
<XHK> Why i dont have sounds in kde??
<XHK> S:
<mon> Hoxzer: eeehr... i think the answer is no, but really what are you talking about :)
<Hoxzer> you know peapol believe more in nonverbmessagin than normal mouth to ear messaging
<mon> Hoxzer: yeah i know that that is important
<XHK> And in gnome sound gets muted every startup :S
<XHK> Can someone help me plz
<Hoxzer> If you cheat it you can even cheat others so they think you cheat them
<Buddha|> I'm trying to compile a package from source, and I get: '/bin/sh: gcc: command not found'
<nalioth> pejcao: use a win9x boot disk and clean your /mbr
<XHK> Why i dont have sounds in KDE?
<nalioth> Buddha|: install "build-essential"
<Dalik01> I am running 5.04 and I have an audigy1 card with alsa sound drivers and my sound crackes and pops, mostly when graphics are drawn like moving windows and scroll bars.  Anyone know how to fix this?  Just turned off the volume and I am still getting the scratching sound.
<mon> Hoxzer: what did i say to start this difficult philosophy?
<pejcao> nalioth, win xp boots ok, can I doit from there?
<mon> Secreth`X: basicly, you don't know how to mount?
<Secreth`X> mon: correct, I just started with Ubuntu, I just have the live CD ;p sorry that I didn't mentioned that
<ubuntu> mon: chroot my hda1 partition?
<BiSK-8> how do i install gdm themes?
<mon> ubuntu: mount it, then chroot the directory where you mounted it yeah
<pejcao> BiSK-8, from gdm's onw gui
<BiSK-8> oh
<Hendric> I can't browse another PC on my network (all using ubuntu). I've shared the home directory using the Share Folder utility.. but i am being asked for a password when clicking on the group.. even if i didn't set any.
<XHK> Can someone help me plz, i dont have any sounds in kde, and in gnome sound is muted on every startup =/
<BiSK-8> pejcao, and wheres that?
<Hendric> i shared it using samba options
<JF> im having a problem with my unbuntu live cd: when i boot from it it give me some lines about usb driver and such installing, but then say sumtyhing like DR-ROM: _. I dont know hwo to use the console
<ubuntu> mon:thanx man! and then i guess i can just run xorg-config
<steve81> hello!
<pejcao> BiSK-8, in gdm (maybe u can use gdm's Xnest shooser to try it in yer desktop)
<mon> ubuntu: jup
<BiSK-8> pejcao, yes but where's gdm?
<steve81> Excuse me, I have a flybook that doesn't boot from usb cddrive. there is a way to boot ubuntu installer from a usb pen?
<pejcao> BiSK-8, its config
<XHK> Can someone help me plz, i dont have any sounds in kde, and in gnome sound is muted on every startup =/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell XHK about sound
<stoeptegel> someone knows anything about installing kernel linux-2.6.10-7 with kynaptic showing up as vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-k7 in the system?
<mae> Hi, I have 'start search & indexing services automatically" enabled under preferences.. but beagled and best do not start on their own i have to do it manually, I am on fully updated breezy
<XHK> nalioth: is there written about kde too?
<nalioth> XHK: i'm not sure. perhaps you should ask in #kubuntu
<BiSK-8> pejcao: wat does that mean???? where can i find it? where do i heve 2 click?
<mae> sigh.
<mae> floodbots
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> mae: you must attract them...  :)
<JF> does anyone know how to burn the livecd using nero?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<nalioth> JF: just like you burn any iso image
<mae> when are the 13 year olds going to get sick of trying to 'roxor' irc channels
<pejcao> BiSK-8, sry, /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf : ConfigAvailable=false
<pejcao>  <-- true
<JF> i can do it with reg nero but not with nero xpress, i tried bootable data disc but the disc never booted
* JF slaps aigarius around a bit with a large trout
<XHK> nalioth: I had sound prioblem in gnome too and that page u gave me helped to solve the problem, but still it unmutes sounds on startup :S
<mon> JF: you downloaded an iso right? you can just open the iso and nero and burn it
<JF> ok lemme try that
<steve81> Excuse me, I have a flybook that doesn't boot from usb cddrive. there is a way to boot ubuntu installer from a usb pen?
<nalioth> JF: you shouldnt have to select anything. the iso is a bootable image (no matter how you burn it)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<pejcao> nalioth, oka, got winxp bootable cd, are there spetial instrucctions on rewriting mbr?
<mirak> hi
<mirak> is there a significant performance difference between SATA and IDE hard drive s?
<mon> mirak: none as far as i expierence
<Rockett18> unless you get SATA2
<JF> alright just so i know if the disc im about to attempt to boor from is good, what should be one of the first things to happen once the live cd starts to boot?
<mon> JF: you should see a brown scren with the ubuntu logo
<JF> k
<nalioth> mirak: you'll see a bigger difference if you move large contiguous files
<mirak> how large ?
<JF> k hopefully i wont brb cuz if i am then it means it didnt work :)
<mirak> nalioth: I see, the problem is still the mecanic
<pejcao> nalioth, oka, fdisk /mbr THX!
<nalioth> Penguin: have fun
<nalioth> mirak: i find my xfer speed increases the larger the file is
<boxman> how do you get the treble/bass sliders working in ubuntu?? using a sblive card..
<boxman> the sliders seems to do absolutely nothing at all :\
<boxman> i used to have it working in debian.
<Tomcat_> boxman: Probably the wrong slider... check in the prefs if there are other sliders for treble/bass.
<boxman> there is no other sliders.. already checked
<boxman> i think i had to install something extra on debian, but i dont recall what..
<Secreth`X> ok..
<Secreth`X> I can't mount my windows drives
<Secreth`X> suggestions?
<Belutz> !tell Secreth`X  about windowsdrives
<Secreth`X> already tried that
<Secreth`X> didn't work either
<Belutz> Secreth`X, sudo mount -a ?
<Secreth`X> I'm afraid you have to be more clearly, I'm a big newbie :)
<Belutz> Secreth`X, you already run that winmac_fstab script ?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: you say you are a newbie. what did you do with the info from the "windowsdrives" msg?
<mon> Belutz: fdisk can't read his partition table
<Belutz> mon, i see
<Secreth`X> hehe
<mon> Secreth`X: hmm now i think of it. did you use the dreadful partition magic perhaps?
<Belutz> well, nalioth got him covered
<Secreth`X> nalioth, not much because I don't know what to do with it,,
<mon> hehe
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> can i use an hp pocket pc in ubuntu?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: open it with your favorite text editor and read it
<mon> hmrocha: one way to find out: try it. (ok 2 ways, try google)
<boxman> no one? :\
<Secreth`X> Maybe I need to mention, this is the live CD
<RockyBurt> how do i install additional (per-user) truetype fonts  with gnome?
<Secreth`X> but ok nalioth i'v done it
<Secreth`X> and then?
<nalioth> Secreth`X: have you executed the script?
<Secreth`X> ehm no
<Belutz> :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Secreth`X about cli
<Secreth`X> hehe
<benkong2> I have a problem trying to build the 32bit chroot environment the command "sudo chroot /chroot/" gives an error "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"  I am using the wiki docs. What's wrong?
<Thunderguy> Ok, Ubuntu uses the Sudo system... but let's say one gets a virus using the sudoer account that is aware of sudo commands?
<nalioth> benkong2: amd64 is whats wrong (chroot is seeming to be a big headache for lots of amd64 users)
<nalioth> Thunderguy: virus?
<benkong2> nalioth; aw shucks just trying to get a flash environment in firefox
<Thunderguy> maybe not the same as in windows, but a script on some unix site, and somebody executes it?
<Thunderguy> I don't know :)
<mon> Thunderguy: someone shouldn't execute random scripts from the web
<MrFaber> hi all
<mon> Thunderguy: but yeah, scary things could happen then
<Thunderguy> That's true, but how do people get viruses on windows?
<jstrubberg> Ain't no virus worries here, but user silliness is alive and well.....
<nalioth> benkong2: yes. i've assumed the opinion that the 686 kernel is almost humanly indifferent, but allows all the toys on amd64 hardware
<Thunderguy> if they are not executing random scripts.
<MrFaber> Does anyone have experiences with loop-aes?
<Secreth`X> ehm ok nalioth i executed it
<mon> Thunderguy: step 1: connect windows pc to the Net, step 2: wait for virusses
<jstrubberg> Thunder, you can infect windows just by visiting a site..
<nalioth> Secreth`X: so look in /media for your drives
<benkong2> yeah but I'd have to rebuild my box for that correct?
<Thunderguy> ah, firefox doesn't auto-open stuff?
<nalioth> benkong2: back up your homedir (unless its on its own partition)
<Thunderguy> I never used Internet Explorer <- I'm an IE noob
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: LOL
<jstrubberg> Wouldn't matter if it did, actually.  Linux doesn't allow processes to be started by users with elevated permissions like windows does.  Much better security.
<mon> nalioth: as far as i figured out. his windows partition is on /dev/hdc but fdisk can't read that disk
<Thunderguy> Well Ok, I used IE on someone elses computer for about 2 minutes I said Omg! I can't open a tab!
<boxman> Thunderguy, you actually dont even need to browse for your system to be infected.. If your pc is hooked up to the internet without a firewall, then you will already be infected during the windows installation process.
<Secreth`X> hehe
<Secreth`X> thanks
<boxman> as soon as lan is up, you are infected..
<nalioth> mon: we'll see
<Secreth`X> I got it working
<nalioth> Secreth`X: are they in /media?
<Thunderguy> auctually, I disconnect my computer during any installation process.
<Secreth`X> yes
<Thunderguy> well on the OS level.
<boxman> i do so too now.. :)
<Thunderguy> That ClamAv isn't that just for email servers?
<darkheart> Thunderguy clamav is for scanning files for viruses.
<kevogod> I have upgraded to Breezy and when it mounts CD-ROMs, it does simply titles the CD-ROM as "CD-ROM Disc" when it has a title.
<Thunderguy> I know something I recommend to windows users... AVG.., I notice they have a linux version, think it would be worth a try with Ubuntu?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: clamav exists for *nix users who want to clean b4 sending on to their windows using grandmothers
<Thunderguy> exactly.
<Thunderguy> Thats all I would wish to do.
<BiSK-8> p/query pejcao
<jstrubberg> AVG works very well.  I use it on all my remaining windows boxes
<mon> Thunderguy: why start about sudo viruses then :)
<BiSK-8> oops
<BiSK-8> sry
<BiSK-8> :D
<nalioth> Thunderguy: clamav is also usable via many other process, as you've mentioned scanning email on a server being one use
<Thunderguy> Do you think it would work well on Ubuntu? Avg?
<BiSK-8> how do i install gdm themes ?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: there is no need for it
<mon> for windows files i assume
<Thunderguy> Well see, this is what I'm thinking, ClamAv was never meant to auctually protect a windows computer, so I can't expect it to update quite as fast correct?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: it updates hourly
<darkheart> Thunderguy Um...not really.
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how do i install gdm themes ?
<jstrubberg> I guess you could use it to insure you weren't passing on an infected file, but your exposure to viruses on a *nix platform is nil
<Thunderguy> My workstation is the only one within an entire windows enviroment.
<nalioth> BiSK-8: /msg ubotu repeat
<darkheart> Thunderguy You don't need to be worrying about Windows viruses on a Linux box anyway.
<Thunderguy> I need to be worrying about possibly affecting a windows box.
<jstrubberg> I would think you would be better off putting the AVG on the windows box, then
<Thunderguy> That's true.
<jstrubberg> Linux doesn't need it, so why spend the overhead?
<kevogod> I am unable to play Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne as the disc is labeled as "CD-ROM Disc" in Breezy. This was not the case in Hoary.
<Thunderguy> well I would put it on linux, but not run it day to day..
<darkheart> Thunderguy I would assume that the windows boxes have more to worry about than you infecting them. But I use clamav for all my mail and it works fine.
<Thunderguy> just for instance run it when I want to check files going out.
<Thunderguy> Well I'm not worried about mail, most of my data goes out on CD's
<nalioth> Thunderguy: what you NEED to do is put your linux box on the inbound leg of the network, run squid + clamd on it, and let your windows neighbors have a little bit better chance to not catch viruses
<BiSK-8> naolith: im sorry
<Thunderguy> heh
<BiSK-8> im just getting tired
<BiSK-8> ;)
<nalioth> BiSK-8: sleep. we'll be here
<Thunderguy> but ClamAV scans everything right?
<Thunderguy> if configured properly?
<Thunderguy> not just email?
<BiSK-8> naolith: can u help me?
<mon> kevogod: that title thing could be a bug, but shouldn't have anything to do with playing the game
<benkong2> nalioth; is there a way to back up my conf files all at one time example .bashrc openssh etc. ?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: if it is configured properly clamd will scan everything up and down
<kevogod> mon: Yes, the game looks for the title of the CD-ROM disc and if it does not find it, it will not allow you to play.
<nalioth> benkong2: back up your homedir
<kevogod> mon: It is most certainly related.
<benkong2> nalioth; k
<Thunderguy> ok.
<ABRAXAS77> hello
<nalioth> BiSK-8: sorry i know nothing about themes (i prefer my console)
<ABRAXAS77> is there anybody from a country with english language?, I need if somebody is able to correct me a letter in english please,is short, im sorry for bother with something not relationed with linux.
<BiSK-8> ok
<nalioth> ABRAXAS77: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Thunderguy> What about rooter viruses?
<mon> kevogod: hmm no expierence with that. i just used a no-cd crack for WCIII and it works great
<jstrubberg> router viruses?
<kevogod> It did work great until I upgraded to Breezy.
<Thunderguy> Viruses such as this: http://www.viruslist.com/en/viruses/encyclopedia?virusid=47779
<Thunderguy> I would need a rootkit right?
<eddan> I want to remove the gnome games and evolution but synaptic wants to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop package. Can't I keep ubuntu-desktop if I want to remove those?
<nalioth> Thunderguy: viruses dont bother us too much in the *nix world
<Thunderguy> nah, there is a specific type of virus for linux that I know of, it's not very common.
<kevogod> eddan, You can remove the ubuntu-desktop package and everything will be fine.
<clinfix> how can I play mp3?
<eddan> kevogod: Ok, thanks. May I ask what it does?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clinfix about mp3
<eddan> ubotu: tell eddan about mp3
<Anak1n> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<ubuntu> mon: thx for help.. ill try restaqrt now :)
<darkheart> Thunderguy I would worry more about getting hit by a falling airplane than getting a virus on your not-completed-outdated linux box.
<nerp> evolution rules.
<mon> nalioth: here i have one for you :) i just told ubotu to tell him the same thing. if everyone uses /msg then a user could get spammed 10 times in a row?
<kevogod> eddan, It is the default Ubuntu install.
<Anak1n> !skype
<ubotu> I guess skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/, or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<mon> ubuntu: np, good luck
<darkheart> Thunderguy not-completely-outdated*
<Thunderguy> darkheart: It's funny.. I worry about falling airplanes
<nalioth> mon: ubotu has a time limit
<ogi_> is it possible that xt bios on a radeon 9800 pro could create problems when I try to get 3D acceleration to work?
<mon> nalioth: ah brilliant. forget i said something
<darkheart> Thunderguy Hehe.
<Anak1n> !opera
<kevogod> eddan, It basically just installs all the packages part of Ubuntu.
<nalioth> mon: learning is not to be apologetic over
<kevogod> eddan, Removing it will not remove the packages it installs.
<Thunderguy> Hey is there a good CD-DVD Recording tools front-end for Gnome? ( such as K3B in Kubuntu ) ?
<mon> nalioth: i know, still it seems i assume to much sometimes :)
<mon> Thunderguy: depends on what you want to do
<Thunderguy> Record audio cd's, burn Iso images, record cd-rw's, create dvd's
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: cdroast or something like that but it is not as good
<jstrubberg> I think you can do all of that with a right click, actually...
<Thunderguy> ah, you know something that might be desktop independent?
<mon> Thunderguy: there's gnomebaker and coaster but k3b still has my preference
<mon> Thunderguy: cdrtools ;)
<Thunderguy> Of course.
<jstrubberg> nautilus works fine for recording DVDs and CDs
<Thunderguy> Would K3B work in Gnome? >.>
<Anak1n> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<mon> Thunderguy: just great
<Thunderguy> really?
<mon> Thunderguy: ehr, works just great i meant
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: of course
<clinfix> I cant install k3b-mp3 package , it says package not found,how can I install it?
<mon> Thunderguy: ofcourse it just needs to load some libraries so it takes a little while
<nenotnom> what's going on with the mirrormax backports?
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: you have never used IE except your two minutes and you don't know that K3B works under Gnome? :-D
<Anak1n> can someone tell me what to use for cd/dvd burning k3b or something else?
<Thunderguy> see I noticed when I went to kubuntu desktop, gnome programs didn't want to work there, not sure if it is vice-versa
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: have you been froozen for ten years? ;)
<snorks> Anak1n: gnomebaker
<Anak1n> !gnombaker
<ubotu> No idea, Anak1n
<snorks> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> snorks: Wish i knew
<Thunderguy> MrFaber: I been using the command line mostly in linux
<Anak1n> nothing from ubotu
<Anak1n> :)
<MrFaber> Thunderguy: thats strange but seems logical
<MrFaber> :)
<Thunderguy> I couldn't get over ncurses
<snorks> Anak1n: apt-cache search gnomebaker
<Thunderguy> It was just so fun.
<_jason> i'm curious... can you get ubuntu on a handheld?
<mon> Thunderguy: you're kidding me :)
<Thunderguy> Then someone tells me, dude.. they have an xserver !
<nenotnom> anyone else having problem connecting to the mirrormax backport?
<werto> yo all ^__^/
<Thunderguy> Irssi was my favorite chat client
<werto> i'm a new ubuntu breezy user
<Thunderguy> Lynx was my favorite browser.
<Thunderguy> and I used Mutt for my email.
<werto> so
<nenotnom> hej werto
<werto> i had some problems
<funkyHat> tell us about them then. we can probably help you with them
<werto> i've a hp pavilion amd64, and i installed ubuntu breezy amd64, so there are some problems with w32codecs and marillat repository and ati driver
<mattyJ> is there anyway to use voip with google talk in linux yet?
<mon> mattyJ: check the google talk website on gaim
<werto> so i can't listen to mp3 and about video, i've to set xorg with vesa and not with ati
<Anak1n> snoks: thanks ;)
<werto> but i've a ati xpress 200m ..
<mon> werto: i have zero experience with amd64 installs, but i'd recommend a 32bit install for now
<werto> yes?
<Anak1n> snorks: thanks ;)
<mattyJ> mon: i did, didnt say anything for voip, was wondering if there is anything that works yet that has not made an official release
<mon> unless there are some brilliant amd64 users here who can help you out? :)
<nenotnom> anyone know what's up with the unofficial ubuntu backports?
<Anak1n> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is probably a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<mon> mattyJ: oh sorry i didn't read the "voip" part
<mon> mattyJ: no idea then
<werto> mon, so you think that's better to install ubuntu breezy 32 bit?
<mon> i'd personally recommend it since i know everthing "just works" then
<werto> so i have a amd64, should i install a 32 bit?
<mon> werto: there are some amd64 specific packages that just don't work unfortunatly
<werto> everithings should works?
<mon> werto: that's what i would do
<jstrubberg> nenotnom, check the ubuntu forums under backports.  The unofficial ones have been shut down
<nenotnom> jstrubberg: thanks for the info
<werto> mon, 32bit packages will execute in a 64 bit machine?
<mon> werto: "normal" windows + apps work too right? yeah it will :)
<werto> :D
<shekhar> hello can someone tell me which repository is needed for libforms-java?
<werto> yes, i'm slow :D
<werto> so thanks so much :)
<mon> nalioth: how did you solve the mounting issue with Secreth`X ?
<n00bster> how can add shortcuts to the programs that are in the main menu ?
<Anak1n> !fat32
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fat32 is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<werto> i should install breezy or hoary, so i have a new hp laptot
<werto> laptop
<mon> werto: np, now go install ;)
<werto> (sorry for my bad english ^_^'')
<jstrubberg> n00bster, you mean a desktop icon?
<Anak1n> I love ubotu :))
<mon> werto: if you have some expierence already and no problem with a few bugs you should go with breezy, hoary otherwise
<proxykillah> new linux user here, would you guys recommend it?
<n00bster> no, imean, like in windows, there is a tab sore it
<mon> werto: i think breezy is getting pretty stable now though
<proxykillah> recommend ubuntu*
<mon> proxykillah: what do you think, they'd recommend fedora core in here? ;)
<Anak1n> fedora :lol
<werto> mon, i'll make what you say to me :)
<proxykillah> lol mon.
<mon> werto: do you have some linux expierence already?
<mon> werto: i'd hate to give you bad advice which would lead to bad linux expierence :)
<jstrubberg> n00bster: Oh, you mean add icons for prgrams TO the menus?
<werto> mon: don't you know what i should do about ati driver?
<mon> werto: i've had an ati and dumped it for an nvidia.. but that'll be a bit difficult on a laptop. it should work though
<n00bster> no, i' mean using the icons that are allready there..
<n00bster> i mean  - keyboard shortcuts  -
<ubuntuguy> anyone: there is a newsgroup I want to read, can I use Evolution for that purpose?
<zetor> hi there all!
<n00bster> sory if i wassent clear.
<jstrubberg> Ahhhh
<jstrubberg> Gotcha
<werto> mon oh.... ok, so i should continue using Vesa driver? _
<mon> werto: i'd install hoary or breezy with the ati driver (32bit ofcourse) the ati driver should work
<ubuntuguy> OK... I take that as a 'no'..
<christian-> 716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 143.200 FPS
<Anak1n> yea i install opera
<Anak1n> :)
<christian-> How do I raise my FPS ?
<jstrubberg> n00bster: take a look under System/Preferences/Keyboard shortcuts.  Not sure what you are wanting to launch, but there are quite a few built in that you can modify
<n00bster> i mean  - keyboard shortcuts  -
<werto> but they don't, because when gnome is first time login, it bloks! and if i set xorg to vesa, it dont :)
<clinfix> I am not able to install java-package java-common too, do i need to add new repositories?
<mon> werto: on a 64bit install?
<mon> ubuntuguy: yeah try it
<christian-> !fps
<ubotu> christian-: What?
<n00bster> i want to launch the software that are in the main menu with keyabord shortcus
<Anak1n> !skype troubleshot
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Anak1n
<mon> christian-: if you have an ati or nvidia 3d accelerator thingie, install the appropriate driver
<christian-> acceerator ?
<n00bster> lik: Ctrl+ m opens mail software , and so on ...
<christian-> l*
<mon> christian-: graphics card
<christian-> I'll look into it and report back
<werto> mon: yes _
<mon> christian-: you do that :)
<werto> breezy amd64 on a amd64 vith ati xpress 200m 128 mb
<mon> werto: install breezy then! :)
<mon> werto: 32bit i mean
<werto> mon, yes, and i continue using vesa driver?
<mon> werto: hmm could be a temporary breezy bug that get's fixed though...
<dashrike> any good alternatives to gaim?
<mon> werto: you could try to search bugzilla and the forums
<funkyHat> dashrike, if you like KDE, Kopete
<dashrike> k
<jstrubberg> n00bster, I know there are shortcuts in there for email and browser, just highlight them and then press the key combination you want to use to call the app.
<werto> mon, oh thanks so much of all your help ^__^
<mon> dashrike: for msn only: amsn
<werto> i'll keep what you said :)
<kkathman> dashrike: if you want to run KDE, you can use kopete instead of GAIM I suppose.
<n00bster> can i make custom keyboard shortcuts ??
<funkyHat> yep
<mon> jstrubberg: wow i didn't know that. Gnome is great :)
<werto> now, i'm going away
<mon> werto: good luck
<jstrubberg> I know you can change the ones listed, not sure you can make new ones.
<funkyHat> n00bster, system > Preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<werto-aaaway> thanks ^_^
<jstrubberg> Which is a shame
<mon> you can make new ones, but the options are limited is what i found out
<funkyHat> n00bster, if the one you want to set isn't there, PM me and i'll talk you through setting up others
<n00bster> yes, but there is no "custom" shortcut to be made from there ..
<funkyHat> ok
<n00bster> i'll check agin.
<flipy> hi!
<funkyHat> hi flipy
<jstrubberg> Ok, I see how it can be done now.  Messy, but it gets you there I guess
<n00bster> nop, it dont have that option there
<flipy> I've set up a www server, but all files in /var/www root cannot be written, but directories like /var/www/foo are writeable.. what's wrong? :(
<n00bster> whats PM you ?
<g|patrick> hi
<g|patrick> is someone using 3ddesk here?
<ubuntuguy> mon: I did try it... I've done this with thunderbird but I can't figure out how to do it with Evolution
<funkyHat> flipy, do chown *youruser* /var/www/*
<funkyHat> n00bster, /msg funkyhat *message*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<mon> ubuntuguy: hm i never did it either, sorry :) try the help or homepage i guess
<g|patrick> have a question why its stuttering all the time
<g|patrick> if its active
<deflux-> what is colony cd 5?
<flipy> funkyHat: yes, I've did that, and didn't work
<deflux-> Is that an actual release?
<mon> g|patrick: because it's very alpha i think
<g|patrick> mon: but its nice :)
<mon> deflux-: it's a sort of beta release
<eddan> I'm trying to follow the RestrictedFormats guide to install Sun's Java but I can't seem to find the java-package that should be available.. I need the make-jpkg utility to make things work. Any ideas?
<deflux-> But I'm running the preview release.  Isn't that the same?
<funkyHat> flipy, ok, chmod +w /var/www/*
<mon> g|patrick: sure it is, all bleeding edge stuff is :) don't expect it to work great just jet though
<g|patrick> is it possible to let it sotre images to a ram disc
<flipy> funkyHat: ok
<funkyHat> (as you)
<g|patrick> so that the stuttering becomes reduced?
<funkyHat> not through sudo
<g|patrick> any idea?
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a kernel compiling how-to? >.>
<mon> eddan: maybe you need universe or multiverse in your sources.list?
<g|patrick> i have increased the update intervall to 60sec
<g|patrick> and it really helped
<mon> !java-package
<ubotu> mon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<clinfix> I cant find the packages that I need,where can I find new repositories?
<mon> eddan: ah multiverse :)
<ubuntuguy> any Evolution experts here/
<g|patrick> or is it possible to make it not update until the 3d window is requested
<eddan> mon: Will try, thanks!
<flipy> funkyHat: thanks
<funkyHat> np :)
<clinfix> apt-get install java-package fakeroot
<clinfix> these packages dont exist
<Anak1n> someone please help me evrything is working fine but i have problem with skype. I need skype :( :'(
<christian-> clinfix, http://packages.debian.org/unstable/misc/java-package
<clinfix> christian-, :can I use debian sources?
<clinfix> can I add debian repositories?
<darkheart> clinfix Only if you want to break things.
<christian-> sec, let me just check which one I downloaded. I don't think so
<Thunderguy> Use caution.
<christian-> java-package_0.26_all.deb
<Thunderguy> If you want to break things go get the latest libc6
<christian-> That one ended up working for me
<christian-> Though I had to extrat all the stuff manually.
<christian-> like, cp that there etc
<clinfix> darkheart, :than where can I find java-package for ubuntu?
<jstrubberg> Doggone it, now I have a dozen new hotkeys to set up!  Man, that is handy stuff
<grogoreo> hi
<nalioth> clinfix: are you wanting java?
<clinfix> nalioth, :yes
<nalioth> clinfix: hoary or breezy?
<[A] ndy80> I've a problem to solve. In a room we have 8 pc and one server. All these PC have Ubuntu. We want two main things: the first is that autentication is not made locally, but against a user list on server, the second thing is that /home is not local on the pc, we want it mounted remotely and to be on the servr hard disk. How can we do this thing?
<g|patrick> is it possible to make gnome have different backgrounds
<g|patrick> on differen tworkspaces
<clinfix> nalioth, :5.04
<ubuntu> this is pretty cool
<oxez> hm, I just let breezy installs the latest updates on my system, ended up with installations errors, and now when I type commands (cp, mv, ls etc..) I get Segmentation Fault.. what's wrong!?
<g|patrick> nalioth :)
<g|patrick> hi
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: use NFS from the client machines to access the server (for the $HOMEDIR)
<mon> [A] ndy80: you probably want LDAP and NFS. don't ask for the details though ;)
<ubuntu> I am running the Live Cd to get a taste of this OS
<nalioth> clinfix: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<nalioth> g|patrick: howdy
<[A] ndy80> nalioth: ok for the /home :)
<[A] ndy80> mon: LDAP? Is kerberos ok too?
<nalioth> [A] ndy80: like mon said, i have no clue on the remote authentication
<g|patrick> how is the wheather in america
<mon> [A] ndy80: i only have expierence with NFS. for LDAP or kerberos... i don't know which does what
<[A] ndy80> ok, thanks
<g|patrick> nalioth? :)
<clinfix> nalioth, :I have read the document about mp3 and follow the instructions but it didnt work,can you tellme which package do I need to install for listening mp3?
<mon> [A] ndy80: should be plenty of info about it on the net though
<nalioth> clinfix: gstreamer0.8-mad
<mon> nalioth: Secreth`X has that problem too. it seems the wiki has changed to an etch server, but that doesn't have the gstreamer0.8-mad package?
<jstrubberg> Andy80, I would recommend thin client, unless you have some super-heavy graphic or sound apps
<clinfix> nalioth, :it is already installed
<nalioth> clinfix: then you have other problems
<NightLord> lemme do a bit of a vote here:
<nalioth> ubotu: tell clinfix about sound
<NightLord> If apple ported itunes to linux, would you use it with an ipod?
<jstrubberg> Anyone know what's going on with Wine?  I understand they are going non-free?
<g|patrick> amarok does the same
<g|patrick> it may do it even better
<g|patrick> jstrubberg: wine is still free
<mon> NightLord: if you gave me an ipod and itunes would be significantly better than the OSS competetion. so in short: small chance ;)
<g|patrick> either the cvs of cedega
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<ABRAXAS77> hi
<g|patrick> but the cedega stuff with gui frontend isnt anymore
<[Wiebel] > bootsplash seems to be broken
<jstrubberg> Ah
<[Wiebel] > in breezy
<g|patrick> in breezy is a new stuff...
<jstrubberg> Thanks.  I have a couple of windows apps I woul hate to lose.
<g|patrick> i dont like it
<flam> is there a gnome-app similar to kate? i love kate but i don't want to install all the kde libs etc.
<ABRAXAS77> mon, what is ur problem?
<g|patrick> jstrubberg: but dont expect too much
<g|patrick> games perfoming bad if they cant use ogl native
<mon> ABRAXAS77: ehr nothing why?
<g|patrick> but apps like photoshop work fine
<clinfix> nalioth, :I can here the sound when ubuntu starts
<oxez> anyone know why would basic commands 'cp', 'mv' would go 'Segmentation fault'?
<ABRAXAS77> mon,  sorry,u tought i have problem with X
<g|patrick> mon: is it possible to assing different wallpapers to different workspaces?
<rjcarr> just installed 5.04 last night
<nalioth> clinfix: i'm not much help on sound issues
<rjcarr> everything went great
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  u can download them again
<g|patrick> using gnome
<jstrubberg> I have one relational reporting tool that will probably never make the jump to *nix.  Handy as heck, though
<nalioth> g|patrick: yes
<mon> ABRAXAS77: actually i sorta had. but i can't remember telling it here :)
<rjcarr> trying to use synaptic to install subversion
<mon> g|patrick: nope, only in kde afaik
<rjcarr> search doesn't find it
<rjcarr> ideas?
<mon> yes? oops
<mon> :)
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: what do I install?
<nalioth> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (Advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.1.1-2ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 953 kB, Installed size: 3072 kB
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  the commands
<g|patrick> mon: thats weired... kde has better appz... but i dont like their gui X)
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  they are broken?
<nalioth> rjcarr: svn is there
<rjcarr> what do you mean it is there?
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: when I type mv I get: Segmentation fault.
<clinfix> nalioth, :why don't some packages (like java-package) exist with ubuntu?
<mon> g|patrick: according to nalioth there is something :)
<nalioth> clinfix: licensing issues
<mon> nalioth: ?
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: this is after latest updates, which resulted in an error in gdm
<g|patrick> really :)
<nalioth> mon: yes?
<rjcarr> i do a search, nothing comes up
<g|patrick> crap its raining here...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rjcarr about sources
<rjcarr> i just have the install disc
<mon> nalioth: about the background per desktop thing, how/what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<clinfix> nalioth, :will they be included?
<rjcarr> thanks ubotu ... I'll check out the sources
<nalioth> clinfix: java-package should be available
<rjcarr> i figured i had to add a repository
<nerp>  http://gawth.org/code/e17new.jpg
<nerp>  http://gawth.org/code/e17new1.jpg
<nerp>  http://gawth.org/code/e17new2.jpg
<ColonelKernel> breezy daily build looks good - except for two things - theres no "open terminal" when you right click on the desktop, and while i'll just get lauged at again, theres no text output for glxgears
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: there is a plugin to address the "open here"
<ColonelKernel> I dont know what "open here" means
<mon> ColonelKernel: do fps show in glxgears self or not at all?
<ColonelKernel> mon - glxgears self? I dont understand - it doesnt show fps in the console
<mon> ColonelKernel: if you don't see any FPS rate at all i'd guess it's a bug in glxgears
<jpfarias> hey guys
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  wait,im looking in google
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: open terminal plugin is available, lemme get the name of it
<ColonelKernel> mon, yeah I guess - too bad I cant usethe glxgears from hoary
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, rockin!
<jpfarias> does anyone knows how to configure the 2 monitor as an extended desktop?
<mon> ColonelKernel: you could compile it i guess, if you really need it
<jpfarias> my one just works as a clone of the first
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: nautilus-open-terminal
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: ok thank you. and now everytime I want to install something with apt-get, it tries to reinstall firefox, firefox-gnome-support and gdm. This ends up with errors, and some seg faults
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, just apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal?
<g|patrick> nalioth: where u reffering to my problem or was it jsut chatting as u said "yes"
<ColonelKernel> hey my old ship is in New Orleans!
<zer0`> glxgears prints out fps every 5 seconds
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: that should do it (an apt-cache search definitely will show it)
<mon> nalioth: hmm will that plugin be mentioned by ubuntu? i think hoary users would miss that option
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, rockin - thank you very much
<nalioth> g|patrick: you "should" be able to get different window dressing in each window
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  u updated libraries?
<Eppu> ColonelKernel: you should get glxgears fps output with glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<ColonelKernel> they should justmake it part of the default installation package when breezy is released
<g|patrick> nalioth: how?
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: which libraries?
<nalioth> g|patrick: if that isnt your answer, i'm very lost on multiple channels
<wesley> caras..
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  any library...
<ColonelKernel> Eppu, yeah and myabe you could get it to work with glxgears -horsesassmakingirrelevantandinsultingcomments
<mon> nalioth: lol it is, you're just a bit behind :)
<pluffsy> hello
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  i see people that tried update mozzilla received this error
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: I let synaptic do the updates for me
<jstrubberg> jpfarias, try setting the "Xinerama" option to "on"
<g|patrick> nalioth: dont become depressive because of me ;(
<Eppu> ColonelKernel: I am not kidding, the glxgears in breezy requires that option
<jpfarias> jstrubberg, ok
<pluffsy> how do I restart apache2 in ubuntu? from cli. I used to do something like service httpd restart but that was apache 1 and redhat :) that doesn't work here and I didn't find anything in the wiki'
<ColonelKernel> Eppu, sure
<mon> lol
<jpfarias> brb
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  i think u need reinstall many libraries,let me see which
<mon> ColonelKernel: try it then!
<ColonelKernel> take that manure back to #debian
<ColonelKernel> oh yeah NTP gives a temp failure in name resolution during boot
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: and what's new about that?
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, doesnt do it in hoary
<clinfix> how can I restore grub ,I have to install windows?
<oxez> ColonelKernel: he says the truth I just tried it haha
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: my breezy has always hung on ntp sync
<mon> ColonelKernel: check http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=56574 2nd post
<seth_k|lappy> clinfix, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<seth_k|lappy> or some name like that, let me check the exact name
<seth_k|lappy> yeah I got it right :D
<jpfarias> jstrubberg, it didn't worked
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, alrighty - then perhaps its something the breezy developers ought to fix, eh?
<jpfarias> got a clone again
<nalioth> clinfix: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<concept10> Im glad clinfix has mentioned that.  I upgrated breezy the other day and the 'boot manager package' disapeared.  anyone know what it is called?
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  did u read me?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: have you looked at bugzilla to see if its on the list?
<oxez> yea
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: are you behind a router?
<mon> pluffsy: something like /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, yes i am
<jstrubberg> jpfarias:  Still have identical desktops?
<ColonelKernel> no I havent looked at bugzilla - and package nautilus-open-terminal isnt found
<jpfarias> jstrubberg, yep
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: try starting your breezy directly connected
<jpfarias> jstrubberg, still clones?
<jpfarias> jstrubberg, still clones!
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: search for "nautilus"
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, I just did, it aint there
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: i have it in my breezy sources
<TheRabbit> Is there a way to look at the interworkings of an online java or php game?
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  please
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  make it
<oxez> I pmed you
<concept10> nalioth, what is that package called that is basically a graphical grub manager?
<oxez> http://24.122.115.48/~oxez/b
<ColonelKernel> nalioth - couple you pastebin your sources please?
<ColonelKernel> could I mean
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: surely
<oxez> I cannot open firefox to paste it ABRAXAS77, it's broken, so I pasted the output to that file
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  hablas castellano?
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, gracias - this community is 1000x better than any other linux community - `fo `sho - you guys rocks
<ColonelKernel> rock
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: english?
<ABRAXAS77> oxez,  sorry,i saw ur ubuntu is spanish...
<[LethAL] > ColonelKernel, I agree :D
<oxez> ABRAXAS77: it's french :p
<nalioth> ABRAXAS77: english in here please, spanish in #ubuntu-es and french in #ubuntu-fr
<ABRAXAS77> nalioth,  ok
<ColonelKernel> i have never found a linux community that I'd feel comfortable enough migrating my stepmom's business over - but I have now
<ColonelKernel> all they do is web and MS office on their machines
<othernoob> ColonelKernel: then why change it
<grindhouse> yo
<ColonelKernel> and their server is DOS based, reunning some lantastic software - she pays some guys 100 bucks an hour to work on it
<grindhouse> i hate you all
<othernoob> ColonelKernel: nvm...
<ColonelKernel> I told her she needs to migrate to linux and pay a college student, so she doesnt have to pay such exhorbitant fees to upkeep this old DOS based bookkeeping software
<CarlFK> ColonelKernel - where?
* jpfarias trying again
<christian-> Right, to install nvidia linux drivers I  need to shutdown X. How do I do that?
<christian-> I tried that whole alt-ctrl-F1 stuff, X was still detected
<CarlFK> christian- - um, no.  get the package from synaptic
<christian-> linux nvidia? Is that possible ?
<CarlFK> yes.
<ColonelKernel> CarlFK, tucson arizona
<CarlFK> ColonelKernel - rats.  bit far from Chicago
<PoTs> I'm using breezy on a laptop, how can i configure the touchpad? (it works, but i want to stop the tapping)
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, thats it, I had to add multiverse universe to it
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: ok good
<nalioth> everyone should have uni and multi in their sources
<delp> can someone send me the link on how to connect ntfs file partitions to linux so i can read files from it?
<jstrubberg> Colonel: If all they are running are office apps and web, a default ubuntu install ought to do the trick.  Bet they wouldn't need much in the way of support, either
<jstrubberg> Or a server, really
<nalioth> ubotu: tell delp about ntfs
<ColonelKernel> Eppu, I owe you an apology
<spiral> hi
<ColonelKernel> I cant beleve thats really an option
<Secreth`X> !mount windows
<ubotu> Secreth`X: Are you smoking crack?
<Secreth`X> ..
<Secreth`X> darn
<nalioth> Secreth`X: you want /msg ubotu windowsdrives
<Secreth`X> ah
<Secreth`X> k
<NightLord> can someone help, i can't get my canon i250 which is connected to XP to print from XP
<NightLord> erm, print from ubuntu
<NightLord> hey, dd uses plusnet ^_^
<jstrubberg> NightLord, do you have print services for Linux installed on the windows machine?
<dd> yip :)
<NightLord> erm...i doubt it
<NightLord> thing is, it comes up in the print job queue in windows, and the light on the printer flashes, but it won't actually print :(
<CarlFK> NightLord - is the printer "shared" ?
<Anak1n> gnomebaker won't erase dvd-rw?
<NightLord> under status it says Ready: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_REQUEST_NOT_ACCEPTED
<NightLord> of course it is, i'm not a complete twit
<CarlFK> NightLord - so yes.  I had the exact problem with an HP 3220
<dd> what ide's are you guys using?
<delp> does anyone know if the flash plugin is supported with the AMD64 version yet?
<jstrubberg> Install print services for Unix on the windows box.
<cute_bettong> how do i remove the new ubuntu screensavers?
<jstrubberg> You will need the XP install disk
<NightLord> ok, got that
<juhan> hello
<CarlFK> NightLord - wait.. not that error.  the print job would make it to win's spooler, but then just sit there and get in the way of all other jobs including local ones
<cute_bettong> i have a screensaver icon in prefs that has a screen with a flame in it
<NightLord> thats what mine does!
<cute_bettong> and i want to keep that one but the one that has a screen and a moon i want to remove\
<NightLord> it set to randome
<Secreth`X> Is there a way to save what you'v done on the Live CD?
<NightLord> go to screensavers and change it to one screensaver
<cute_bettong> anyone know how to get rid of it?
<juhan> I'm a n00b at ubuntu, but I'd still like to have estonian keyboard layout, can somebody help me?
<NightLord> and set it to the preferred one
<cute_bettong> no thats not what i want
<NightLord> sure juhan
<juhan> cool
<cute_bettong> i want to remove the new screensaver app that breezy has
<NightLord> go to system>preferences>keyboard
<juhan> ok
<jstrubberg> NightLord, you want Control Panel-->Add/Remove Programs/, Add/Remove Windows Components, then Other file and network services.  check Print Services for Unix, then OK
<NightLord> cool
<NightLord> go to layouts and choose add new layouts
<NightLord> and set to estonian :)
<sinistermilk> hello
<Secreth`X> Is there a way to save what you'v done on the Live CD?
<sinistermilk> i have a few questions
<sinistermilk> to whom do i direct them>
<sinistermilk> ?
<juhan> and now?
<juhan> like I have done this several times, but it still will not change to estonian
<sinistermilk> how do i install ubuntu with to a dual boot?
<NightLord> did you tick it and put it on top of the list?
<NightLord> jstrubberg
<NightLord> did thats
<NightLord> should i try to print again?
<delp> do i need to download xmms or is it already on here somewhere?
<juhan> yes, ticked it
<NightLord> ok, printing, wish me luck ^_^
<juhan> there is just estonian left
<g|patrick> well
<g|patrick> i think i found a tool
<jstrubberg> Might not be a bad idea to run through connecting to the printer again, but it should work without that
<g|patrick> http://wallpapoz.sourceforge.net/ <-- how do i install it?
<g|patrick> cant find a deb
<kevogod> I believe XMMS is installed by default.
<sinistermilk> ???
<Belutz> kevogod, no it is not
<jstrubberg> Installation instructions are right beneath the link, gl
<kevogod> If not, then go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, and then search for XMMS.
<Secreth`X> Is there a way to save what you'v done on the Live CD?
<juhan> still no luck with changing the language
<delp> ok, thanks kevo
<Recon> I got a tar.gz file, and i can't figure out how to install it.
<sinistermilk> under what link?
<Recon> i got it from tucows
<kevogod> delp, Then hit apply.
<Recon> ?
<delp> alright, thanks
<nalioth> g|patrick: you rascal. d/l the source and use checkinstall instead of make isntall
<Belutz> anyone knows how to create an ssl certificate?
<Secreth`X> Is there a way to save what you'v done on the Live CD?
<Recon> The "make" command doesn't work on Ubuntu.
<cute_bettong> how do i get glx gears to tell me the frame rate?
<delp> anyone know of a good place for wallpapers?
<mon> delp: deviantart
<nalioth> delp: www.deviantart.com
<g|patrick> nalioth: hey i am a nap
<nalioth> Recon: sure it does
<sinistermilk> any one know how to install a dual boot?
<jstrubberg> make doesn't work?  It should.
<kennethlove> delp: customize.org
<nalioth> Recon: install "build-essential"
<g|patrick> don t even get the qucikinstalltutorial on that site ;)
<Rockett18> delp: www.pixelgirlpresents.com
<Belutz> cute_bettong, from terminal run glxgears
<Recon> i get the error "bash : make doesn't exitst"
<nalioth> g|patrick: have you compiled b4?
<oxez> what would fix segmentation fault in commande like cp and mv?
<g|patrick> how do i compile
<delp> thank you all
<nalioth> Recon: "build-essential"
<g|patrick> i dont even know how to do
<jstrubberg> Recon: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oxez> I need those commands to work to be able to fix my other problems :/
<nalioth> g|patrick: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<juhan> it won't even change to other languages
<mon> cute_bettong: run it with: -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<andril> hello all
<cute_bettong> ok so what should i use to benchmark?
<ColonelKernel> nice - well i'll definitely be upgrading to breezy as soon as its a stable release - looks pretty damn stable from here though
<andril> anyone using ATI TV Wonder VE with Ubuntu?
<mon> cute_bettong: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
* ColonelKernel is still astounded some comedian made that an option
<cute_bettong> ok
<g|patrick>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: you should peruse some raw source code sometime
<mon> hehe me 2 ColonelKernel  :)
<g|patrick> oh
<cute_bettong> oh no shit i thought ya where screwin with me
<g|patrick> a space
<sinistermilk> how does the live cd thing work?
<nalioth> cute_bettong: your tongue.
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, I do, but not for glxgears
<cute_bettong> sorry ..<
<benkong2> nalioth; I think I might have figured it out my /chroot has a tree structure of /chroot/http/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" then I get the /dev /bin /boot etc. Could that be why chroot isn't acting correctly?
<cute_bettong> 6210 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1241.920 FPS
<cute_bettong> omg thats awsome if it where true
<nalioth> benkong2: i am not a plant expert and know nothing about chroots
<ColonelKernel> yeah I get good 3d results in breezy too
<benkong2> nalioth; K that made me smile
<cute_bettong> man
<jstrubberg> andril: I have an ATI card with a TV out, but I don't think its the same one as yours.
<ColonelKernel> cute_bettong, for a good idea of how 3d really works install enemy-territory and waste some nazis
<Recon> how do you install tar.gz files?
<cute_bettong> lol i have to by it first
<boxman> my glxgears seems fucked.. it looked like it is locked at 25fps or something and never shows any results... i get nice 3d perfomance from 3d games like UT though
<boxman> pretty odd
<ompaul> boxman, language
<mon> cute_bettong: nein, it's free! :)
<cute_bettong> really where from i want i want
<christian-> Right, I'm trying to install Cedega. After installing nvidia-stuff with the apt-get gui, my FPS is still not 500+, in fact, it's not even 250+ (measured with glxgears).
<kevogod> boxman, This means you have synchronized it.
<Recon> How do you install a tar.gz file after un-tar ing it
<Recon> ?
<_chavo> enemy territory is the best game evar!!!!
<ColonelKernel> boxman,  glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark <-- not a joke, it works
<boxman> kevogod, i have not touched it, and vsync is not activated.
<christian-> However, I gave up on trying to increase my FPS and started to install Cedega
<christian-> It's a .tgz file
<boxman> ColonelKernel, aha..
<christian-> How do i handle that ?
<ColonelKernel> boxman, scary eh>
<Recon> no, tar.gz
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christian- about cli
<jstrubberg> Recon: First you uncompress them with tar -zxf, then cd to the new directory and run ./configure, ./make and ./make install
<cute_bettong> ok some one give me the link for that game please?
<Recon> when I run make, I get "bash: make: command not found"
<ColonelKernel> christian-, you changed you xorg.conf ?
<w45yw45> o cannot get firefox to work with mplayer
<boxman> ColonelKernel, yeah, that solved it :P
<_chavo> christian-, they have .debs also
<scribbles> do I need to partition XP on my own or is can ubuntu setup do it without damaging data
<w45yw45> *I
<jstrubberg> Recon: then you need to run sudo apt-get build-essential first to get the compile tools
<boxman> i guess they must have changed something in recent versions then..
<w45yw45> it almost finishes loading then crashes
<ColonelKernel> boxman, IU just learned it a few minutes ago and I thought someone was being sarcastic
<PoTs> anyone who knows how to deactivate the tapping on a touchpad (maxtaptime=0 doesn't seem to work)
<christian-> It seems to me that it's easier actually to draw World of Warcraft in hand, frame by frame, than it is to actually install it
<mon> w45yw45: there's a good howto on the ubuntu forum to get totem working with firefox
<w45yw45> mon, thanks
<Sophia> wqertg
<StarKruzr> you know, I was going to go to class today
<StarKruzr> but it just doesn't look like that's gonna happen.
<StarKruzr> nope.
<nalioth> scribbles: there are partition moving tools available
<nalioth> scribbles: but as always, back up your data
<jimcooncat> hi folks. trying to make LVM snapshots, and getting device-mapper error. Forum says I need to install the "dm-mirror" kernel module. Would someone give me a walkthrough how to install a kernal module?
<andril> jstrubberg: you do, cool what software are you using to view TV?
<nuopus> hello
<nuopus> does anyone know which package to install to get dh_testdir?
<darkheart> StarKruzr School's important. Don't shirk your duties. One day you'll regret it =)
<oxez> what would fix segmentation fault in commande like cp and mv? I need those commands to work to be able to fix my other problems :/
<nalioth> nuopus: dh-make ?
<nuopus> ok. cuz im trying to install fglrx driver using the ati installer and it errored on that while making breezy package
<christian-> If I do "sudo cp -av usr /usr/" does the command overwrite my 'real' usr file and deletes everything there ?
<christian-> Because that
<christian-> 's a lot easier than extract everything and then using cp filename < 1000
<christian-> x*
<Jan_> where does ubuntu hide init.d
<cute_bettong> can someone help me with enemy terrirory i can't figure out what to do when i try to download it it goes to another page as a huge text file
<_chavo> christian-, sudo tar xcf cedega.tgz -C /
<priest> How do i edit my "places meny"? After an upgrade i have "initrd" under "Documents" and "Desktop".
<cute_bettong> and i don't want the windows version
<zer0`> /etc/init.d/
<christian-> _chavo, you're my hero
<christian-> that is
<christian-> if it works :)
* Secreth`X gotta go 
* Secreth`X gonna burn the breezy live cd, cya
<_chavo> -C tells tar to extract at a different directory
<andril> jstrubberg: are you there? what type of software can I use?
<F_> hello
<F_> some french guys there ?
<_chavo> and it won't replace your /usr it only overwrites files that are already there
<ubuntu_user0255> can anyone help me... im having trouble installing Ubuntu
<nalioth> cute_bettong: right click and "save as"
<christian-> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<juhan> I'm back again and still struggling with the keyboard language selection, when selecting estonian language, it doesn't have an efect
<christian-> _chavo, -acdtrux option ?
<_chavo> christian-, sorry my bad, it's tar xzf
<jstrubberg> andril: Sorry, mine is TV out, not in.  Try a google for MythTV, although it's probably overkill...
<christian-> _chavo, no problem. I'll write that down. Seems like a good command.
<andril> jstrubberg: thanks
<B_166-ER-X> there is actually people speaking estonian :|
<juhan> yeah
<juhan> some
<juhan> but not typing any
<pluffsy> my caps lock key diod is backwards in ubuntu. any ideas on how to fix that?
<B_166-ER-X> he
<juhan> can you help me to type also?
<B_166-ER-X> you probably have to add the locate
<B_166-ER-X> but i dont know the exact command
<Jan_> This computer claims samba is installed (smbd -V returns a version) but there is no smb command in init.d
<B_166-ER-X> i added French support for me at my installation
<NightLord> I installed unix printing services, and still don't work :(
<ThePyromaniac> hey guys
<ThePyromaniac> just wondering if anyone has managed to get their sound juicer ripping past 11%
<pedro_> wenas
<pedro_> alguien sabe como se formatea linux??
<pedro_> ALGUIEN SABE COMO SE FORMATEA LINUX ?????
<NightLord> no hablar espanol
<ColonelKernel> pedro's gf is a pedrophile
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<NightLord> colonelkernel como pene
<NightLord> :P
<juhan> NightLord, do you know what could be wrong if the language doesn't change?
<ben2004uk> does anyone know if the RS480-M board works with ubuntu?????
<ompaul> NightLord, system - administration - printing
<christian-> when my cdrom is listed in /media/cdrom0/ - does that 'count' as mounted ?
<ompaul> !conduct
<ubotu> hmm... conduct is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/document_view
<ben2004uk> i have a ECS K8 Board and ubuntu wont install
<darkheart> christian- No...
<NightLord> hmm, not to sure
<NightLord> sorry
<ben2004uk> ive posted on the forum but no replies :'(
<jstrubberg> NightLord, what's the printer model again?
<christian-> Or do I need to do something like mount /media/cdrom0/ /mnt/cd ?
<ben2004uk> please help!!
<Buddha|> How do I set up my computer to boot to a console, instead of GDM?
<NightLord> sounds like a gnome problem
<darkheart> christian- That's just a directory used as a mount point.
<NightLord> canon i-250
<ben2004uk> forum username is ben2005uk
<ben2004uk> PLEASE
<darkheart> christian- If you type 'mount' and your cd-rom is listed, then it's mounted.
<darkheart> christian- Yeah
<ompaul> ben2004uk, that goes to a mailing list with lots of people on it, so if you got the url of the forum post, and pasted that here then people could look at it and see if they know anything that might help
<christian-> darkheart, thank you
<_native_> anyone else having no hardware acceleration on nividia 420 Go
<eddan> I've just installed breezy and suddenly all my mp3 files are displayed in both rhythmbox and totem to be from 15 to 30 seconds. If I play them they continue playing beyond the reported secs. Also, rhythmbox doesn't read mp3 tags. I've tried installing variuos gstreamer and mp3 libs without luck.. Any ideas?
<Darknight> eddan, gstreamer lame?
<delp> can you make each workspace have a different background?
<darkheart> christian- np
<nalioth> delp: see g|patrick in #kubuntu-offtopic re desktop wallpapers
<Darknight> delp, yes, im curious about it too
<eddan> Darknight: Is it in any of the ubuntu reps? universe or whatever they're called?
<eddan> Darknight: I've enabled the community maintained reps in synaptic..
<Darknight> eddan, yes, i downloaded it from there
<i3dmaster> how to change backspace to a backward deleting instead of forward deleting?
<i3dmaster> in vi.
<Darknight> eddan, so u shoud have lame for download i think
<delp> thank you nailoth
<Darknight> anybody know how to turn on tv card here in ubuntu?
<_native_> im using breezy i have no hardware accel. on my nvidia geforce 420 Go, if this is a common thing could someone point me to the fix.
<Buddha|> How do I set up my computer to boot to a console when I turn it on?
<crimsun> Buddha|, search the wiki for instructions on disabling gdm
<_jason> _native_:  have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<boxman> _native_, i am new to ubuntu myself, but did you download the nvidia-glx driver using apt?? and did you also change the driver in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Darknight> _native_, did u downloaded nvidia-glx driver?
<crimsun> _native_, have you followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<boxman> that is what i did atleast..
<cute_bettong> it's saveing it as a php file called modules.php
<cute_bettong> thats a weard file for enimey terrirory
<crimsun> sigh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<_jason> !tell _native_ about nvidia
<eddan> Darknight: A search for "lame" doesn't seem to list packages that could work.. There is a "glame", but that doesn't seem to be "lame".
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d80-170-137-239.cust.tele2.fr]  by crimsun
<Darknight> eddan, gstreamer lame
<deFrysk> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<Darknight> or geastreamer-lame
* FaeWolfe needs help big time
<Darknight> i have it in breezy
<Darknight> !info tv
<juliaintenn> i have totem and mplayer installed, and would like the mplayer mozilla plugin to load when viewing quicktime rather than totem -- how can i switch it?
<NightLord> damnit, still doesn't work :(
<FaeWolfe> I am having trouble "reinstalling" ubuntu..............installation freezes during the formatting
<d33p> just installed ubuntu hoary, but it didn't asked me what my root password is... which one is it to keep installing software?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.24.94.132]  by crimsun
<ThePyromaniac> FaeWolfe: You trying to reinstall as Breezy?
<deFrysk> !tell d33p about sudo
<FaeWolfe> ThePyromaniac......trying to reinstall Hoary.I don't have the breezy cd yet
<Darknight> !info bttv
<daejavu> need some help with Synaptic ! how do i install  kernel headers ?
<crimsun> daejavu, install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> daejavu, it's probably easier if you open a Terminal and use sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<daejavu> i checked but installed headers are not as that of the current kernel as uname tells
<d33p> there is no azureus package in ubuntu?
<marcin_ant> hi all
<marcin_ant> I got a problem with fontconfig
<crimsun> d33p, no, download it from their Web site.
<deFrysk> !info azureus
<d33p> crimsun, ok
<marcin_ant> I want to enable bitmap fonts on breezy
<funkyHat> ~info azureus
<eddan> Darknight: Weird, I can't find it.. I've enabled all the binary universe reps that appeared after I clicked the "show disabled software...". Also added backport rep.. If I scroll down to gstreamer-* there is no -lame, just a lot of others :)
<marcin_ant> but dpkg-fontconfig reconfigure doesn't work
<ThePyromaniac> FaeWolfe: then I dont know, what happened with me was installation froze on final stage of installation. so i installed kubuntu, then downloaded the ubuntu-desktop packages and removed KDE ^^
<crimsun> marcin_ant, dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig?
<crimsun> marcin_ant, or was that just a slip-up?
<daejavu> crimsun, it says couldnt find package :S
<FaeWolfe>  ThePyromaniac....thanks
<deFrysk> ThePyromaniac, sounds like a bad cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.125.2]  by crimsun
<marcin_ant> crimsun, hmm what is slip-up?
<Darknight> how i can configure my hardware (tv card for example)?
<crimsun> marcin_ant, you typo'd
<ThePyromaniac> deFrysk: nope, i had a bad cd so i reburned it. the cd chekcer said it was fine
<FaeWolfe> deFrysk.would a bad cd cause it to freeze at partitioning?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i have to ask you a thing
<crimsun> daejavu, it's in the main repository. Do you have that enabled?
<deFrysk> FaeWolfe, a bad cd can freeze at any point I think
<marcin_ant> crimsun, anyway - I know about dpkg-reconfigure - but still no bitmap fonts in gnome
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > isn't it possible to link a combination of keys to show the kde desktop?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > like WIN+D in windows..
<FaeWolfe> deFrysk...ok ty      will try another cd lol
<daejavu> crimsun, i updated the repositories from ubuntuguide.org and have all of the enabled
<marcin_ant> crimsun, so I need to get why it doesn't work
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : have you tried "win-m" ?
<crimsun> daejavu, apt-cache policy linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nothing happens
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi nalioth
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > you're always here
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > :P
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : i'm chained to my desk
<ThePyromaniac> great, LimeWire doesnt like blackdown java and Gtk-Gnutella doesnt ever actuallty download anything. Anyone know a good p2p system?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nalioth: ??
<nalioth> ThePyromaniac: bittorrent?
<NightLord> again:
<atripathi> hello everyone
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : i never leave here because i love all of you so much
<NightLord> what do i have to do to get xvidtune to save my settings?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ahha
<crimsun> I sure don't love these clonebots, though.
<Earthen> I installed Ati drivers and now my media players will not work?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > you're funny
<daejavu> crimsun, the backport repositories are not working .. i think they are causing the probem
<crimsun> daejavu, I recommend you avoid backports unless absolutely necessary.
<deFrysk> daejavu, backports ARE a problem
<crimsun> it's far better to just run the devel branch if you want updated software
<atripathi> How can I change the resolution of desktop in v5.04 ?
<blekos> hello pple
<daejavu> welll do u know where can i add more repos from other then ubuntuguide ?
<ThePyromaniac> nalioth: where can i get downloadable ogg vorbis files if using bittorrent? lol
<nalioth> daejavu: dont use them regularly
<ThePyromaniac> of course i already own the CD's so doing nothing illegal... ;)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell atripathi about fixres
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nalioth: where did you set that configuration?
<daejavu> Naaa .. i just enabled emm to c if they were had what i wanted :D
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : what config is that?
<blekos> do u know what this means?W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<blekos> etc etc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.69.54.243]  by crimsun
<blekos> i get it from the update manager
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > config to link the keys combination to the show kde desktop
<dravine_> hello everyone
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : most of the windows + keys are set in kubuntu already
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > nalioth: look begore
<dravine_> Does anyone know what in ubuntu is automatically bringing up/down ethernet interfaces?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i know
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but i didn't find
<dravine_> and how to stop it from doing so?
<nalioth> Tallia1[UbuntU] : and you should aks in #kubuntu
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > eheh
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ok
<deFrysk> blekos, post your sources.list in pastebin
<crimsun> marcin_ant, have you read http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/fontconfig/2005-January/001109.html?
<blekos> deFrysk, could u pls explain how to do that?
<Darknight> do you have guys error when installing msttcorefonts in breezy?
<deFrysk> blekos, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dravine_> My problem is that I frequently change my IP address when setting up routers and access points and such
<Earthen> how do i get ubot to tell me about ati
<dravine_> and it takes ubuntu around 40 seconds to make each change
<deFrysk> blekos, copy the output in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<eddan> Darknight: Just installed it, no problem..
<deFrysk> blekos, and give us the url alfter posting it
<dravine_> if I change an AP from  a 192 addy to a 10., I loose my eth0 connection when the AP reboots, and it takes ages to get it to switch back over
<LasseL> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<dravine_> also, ifconfig will show no IP addy for eth0, ifup says it's already up, and ifdown says SIOCTL error or soemthing
<dravine_> er
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-4-177.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by crimsun
<dravine_> SIOCDELRT no such process rather
<nalioth> crimsun: you are gonna have carpal tunnel doing that
<crimsun> thank goodness for the up arrow
<crimsun> :)
<dravine_> any ideas?
<blekos> ok here is the url:
<blekos> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2671
<eddan> Anyone know where I could get mplayer? Don't seem to find it in official or the community maintained reps. I'm running breezy
<crimsun> eddan, it's in multiverse
<NSK> http://freshmeat.net/projects/mplayer/
<deFrysk> blekos, the last line can be removed , thats the double entry
<rob_p> dravine_:  Would simply restarting the network be what you are looking for? (sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart)
<blekos> i c
<dravine_> rob_p, no
<blekos> i'' remove it
<dravine_> the problem is that the network does it's own thing
<blekos> i also get this
<blekos> rchive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<blekos> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<blekos> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<blekos> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<dravine_> if I reboot the AP I am configuring, I loose my connection
<dravine_> which hoses the config on the AP
<deFrysk> blekos, did you remove that last line ?
<dravine_> hard to explain why I need it to stop
<blekos> not yet
<dravine_> but I need it to not automatically do stuff with eth0
<blueyed> Can somebody help me with networking issues? I'm on pppoe and since breezy this causes me to use pppoeconf after each reboot/startup. I've filed this bug report in the early days of breezy, but it still causes problems after a recent dist-upgrade:http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10240
<deFrysk> blekos, then do that , thats the fix
<dravine_> and not take 40 seconds to save a change to the ip addy
<blekos> i was getting this along with the previous message
<blekos> ok deFrysk
<deFrysk> blekos, and never paste in the chat again (flooding)
<Buddha|> crimsun - I've looked, but I can't find anything
<blekos> oh apologies for flooding
<crimsun> Buddha|, anything for...?
<blekos> i'll use the pastebin :)
<deFrysk> blekos, better ;)
<Buddha|> crimsun - sorry.  booting to the console.
<redlounge> hi. anyone knows a good software to backup my home folder (exact copy, no archiv or anything like this). i am using rsync right knwo but have some problems...
<eddan> So how do I add this "multiverse". I've got this line in sources: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted. Is this it? Can't seem to find all the packages people say are in multiverse..
<Dark_Sith> hello people
<crimsun> Buddha|, heh. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64116
<nalioth> blekos: pleae dont paste in here
<crimsun> !tell eddan about repos
<blekos> yes i was warned by deFrysk
<blekos> wont happen again nalioth, dont worry
<dravine_> man, this darned networking thing is really getting me irked
<dravine_> it looks like laptop-net and hotplug are both trying to auto ifup/ifdown the eth0
<dravine_> the end result is something aking to the special olympics
<d33p> when I try to share a folder with nautilus it tells me that samba isn't installed but it is, how do I fix this?
<ben2004uk> www.apress.com/free/content/ Dissecting_A_CSharp_Application.pdf
<LasseL> d33p, I don't know .. but maybe  you could run nautilus as root?
<d33p> LasseL, how do I run nautilus as root?
<ben2004uk> i havent had chance to read it yet
<LasseL> d33p, sudo nautilus --browser
<ben2004uk> but it seems a nice idea
<dravine_> don't run nautilus as root
<Anak1n> can xine play real media files?
<dravine_> go to ubuntuguide.org and read the howto share files easily
<d33p> doesn't work running nautilus as root
<dravine_> d33p, ^
<Anak1n> !xine
<ubotu> Anak1n: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dravine_> see above
<_stefan> yow, I've installed gstreamer but can't hear any music
<_stefan> in amarok
<blekos> if i use the remove cmd to remove totem, will remove only the application or it will remove it's dependencies as well?
<_stefan> someone who knows?
<crimsun> _stefan, try another engine, like amarok-xine
<crimsun> _stefan, make sure you select it in Preferences>Engine
<d33p> how do I install the video decoders? they are not open source so ubuntu doesn't come with them
<dravine_> d33p, ubuntuguide.org
<dravine_> damn
<_stefan> crimsun -> yes it is selected
<dravine_> it's all right there
<comforteagle> can I upgrade to breezy from warty from the command line?
<dravine_> every question you've asked is covered
<smokie> HiddenFly, i installed from cd. How can i make ubuntu to forget the cd and always download pkgs from the net ?
<crimsun> comforteagle, yes
<_stefan> libamarok_gstengine_plugin
<blekos> d33p, use VLC just intsall it
<blekos> it will do the job for u
<deFrysk> smokie, comment the cdline in sources.list
<d33p> blekos, ok
<deFrysk> smokie, its the first line i believe
<cta22> oi
<smokie> deFrysk, in /etc ?
<Anak1n> ????
<crimsun> _stefan, is amarok blocking on the sound device?
<deFrysk> smokie, /etc/apt/sources.list
<smokie> deFrysk, thx, ill try
<dravine_> d33p, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs <= windows codecs
<cta22> eu gostaria de saber mais godigos do linux quem pode me ensinar
<boxman> smokie, remember to do a apt-get update afterwards
<kevogod> Shouldn't the Login Photo avatar be tied to the About Me avatar?
<dravine_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories <= repositories that have the win32 codecs
<marcin_ant> crimsun, well it is a kind of explanation
<kevogod> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<marcin_ant> crimsun, but not in 100% because I cannot see _any_ bitmap font in my gnome font selector
<kevogod> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Anak1n> !xine
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Anak1n
<deFrysk> !info gxine
<ubotu> gxine: (the xine video player, GTK+/Gnome user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.4.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 240 kB, Installed size: 624 kB
<dravine_> ubotu, the only thing really bad in ubuntu guide is that the backports repository just got moved to official ubuntu servers
<ubotu> dravine_: that's too long
<smokie> deFrysk, works nice. Do you know how i can search the pkg list (all pakgs containing "courier" for ex. ?
<dravine_> it does need an ubtate true
<Answer> How can I take a command line screenshot of display zero over ssh ?
<dravine_> ubotu, what's too long?
<ubotu> Not a clue, dravine_
<kevogod> dravine_, ubotu is a bot.
<deFrysk> smokie, apt-cache search courier
<dravine_> oh
<kevogod> lmao
<marcin_ant> crimsun, and especially I cannot see Fixed font which has latin-1 encoding
<d33p> blekos, what is the vlc package? or do I have to install it from the web?
<digitize> apt-get install vlc?
<dravine_> apt-get install vlc
<deFrysk> sudo
<deFrysk> ;p
<dravine_> d33p, go read www.ubuntuguide.org
<snorks> hi
<Answer> How can I take a command line screenshot of display zero over ssh ?
<dravine_> some stuff is wrong, but you really need a clue
<dravine_> is this zero day on linux for you or something dude?
<deFrysk> dravine_, ever checked the wiki ?
<kevogod> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kevogod> ^^
<blekos> i think it's also available in the package manager, mayb u hava to choose the other depos. as well
<smokie> boxman, what dows apt-get update do ? renew the list of all availabel pkgs ?
<boxman> smokie, yes
<dravine_> deFrysk, digging through it right now
<snorks> how come I can't sudo? I'm sitting on a fresh breezy install. trying to add info to /etc/hosts, but i dont have write permissions, hence why i want to sudo, which doesnt work
<Anak1n> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<deFrysk> dravine_, read the w32codecs bit , its there ;)
<dravine_> wtf?
<dravine_> I have
<Answer> How can I take a command line screenshot of display zero over ssh ?
<dravine_> that's not the question I had
<dravine_> that's d33ps issue
<Anak1n> !add
<ubotu> methinks add is To add an item to me, type "ubotu <keyword> is <description description description>", without the carets
<deFrysk> dravine_, but u sent him to ubuntuguide
<dravine_> I told d33p to go read it
<Answer> !tell Anak1n about msg
<dravine_> yeah I did
<deFrysk> dravine_, wrong place
<comforteagle> are there any hosting providers using ubutu???
<rioki> good eavning, or what ever your time is
<dravine_> how is it the wrong place?
<dravine_> it's covered in the guide
<nalioths_dog> ubuntuguide is evil
<Anak1n> :s
<deFrysk> ist not safe to send peole to ubuntuguide
<Answer> Anak1n, sorry that was the wrong page.  but you can  /msg ubotu   if you want to play with the bot
<Anak1n> what I did?
<nalioths_dog> comforteagle, most hosting companies use bsd
<Answer> I forget what the right command is
<kevogod> !tell <
<Anak1n> I don't want to play can i download ubotu and put it on irc?
<comforteagle> nalioth, well, I mean somewhere I could lease a server
<nalioth> Anak1n: get your own blootbot
<Answer> !tell Anak1n about ubotu
<comforteagle> nalioth, I'm not near any colos
<nalioth> comforteagle: i'm not following you
<dravine_> deFrysk, search for w32codecs in the wiki returns 0 results
<comforteagle> I'd like to lease a dedicated ubuntu server.
<dravine_> which is odd since that's the package name in apt
<deFrysk> dravine_, try restricted formats
<nalioth> comforteagle: i dont think there are such things, but i'm sure you could specify it
<Answer> comforteagle: what is the problem you are attempting to solve?
<comforteagle> Like severbeach, but they only use debian or RH
<rioki> I have seen that the new release is (almost) there. say, do you need to do it over the CD, or can you kick it in with say, apt-get ?
<pluffsy> what jabber server do you people use? I'm using jabber.com and it has downtime like EVERY day, works really bad.
<dravine_> deFrysk, it's rather unintuitive to not include the common name of the package in there
<smokie> boxman, i thought apt-get update can be used to update to the latest version and security updates. whats the command for this ?
<deFrysk> dravine_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Answer> !tell dravine_ about RestrictedFormats
<deFrysk> dravine_, read Codecs and DVD-Video
<boxman> smokie, that is upgrade or dist-upgrade
<dravine_> why? I don't have any problems with dvd or codecs
<narg> So, somehow grub got an error 17, so I want to reinstall it, but windows is on /dev/hda1 atm, so knoppix doesnt want to do it with grub-install. Any suggestions?
<deFrysk> cos it has explanation about w32codecs dravine_
<boxman> update only renews the apt archives
<janne_Newbie> hi! i have some problem...
<boxman> so if you change something in the apt file, then it is a good idea to do a update
<smokie> boxman, dist for the next release and upgrade for security patches ?
<Anak1n> ok ther is no need for that behavior
<eruin> anyone else having issues with totem in breezy? I get a segfault :o
<boxman> smokie, there is a difference, but i am not 100% sure about dist-upgrade vs upgrade
<janne_Newbie> how i can put ubuntu cd in repository list again...?
<boxman> i usually use dist-upgrade to update all the packages
<Answer> eruin: totem isn't used for anything productive, is it
<blekos> hmm not many pple like totem
<dravine_> wow,
<boxman> upgrade all the packages*
<dravine_> it may be illegal in your country
<nalioths_dog> janne_Newbie, apt-cdrom
<blekos> have u tried anyone else?
<dravine_> still, a search for w32codecs in the wiki should show that page
<janne_Newbie> i just removed it...and when i try to put it back it give some errors...
<snorks> I need to edit /etc/hosts, but I do not have write permission, and sudo doesn't work! Not even sudo -s -H
<dravine_> doesn't make sense for it not to
<janne_Newbie> apt-cdrom?
<eruin> Answer, oh yes
<janne_Newbie> ill try...
<nalioth> janne_Newbie: yes, run that
<nalioth> who wants w32codecs?
<mazatl> Im tryint apt-get install java
<mazatl> but it says not found
<mazatl> how do I install java?
<rioki> the difference is only if they are flaged aproptiatly for a dist-upgrade
<coobra> google :P
<mazatl> I looked on ubuntuguide.org and their directions do not work
<Anak1n> !java
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<rioki> in debian this is an issue
<mazatl> fuck you coobra
<DarthFrog> Is there a FAQ/Guide to upgrading Hoary to Breezy?
<mazatl> shut up with that shit
<nalioth> DarthFrog: read the /topic
<rioki> it will not update a kernel, for example with only upgrade
<nalioth> mazatl: language please
<deFrysk> nalioth, its about what place to send people to for w32codec explenation
<kevogod> mazatl, That is because ubuntuguide.org is not safe to use.
<snorks> I need to edit /etc/hosts, but I do not have write permission, and sudo doesn't work! Not even sudo -s -H
<blueyed> Can somebody help me with networking issues? I'm on pppoe and since breezy this causes me to use pppoeconf after each reboot/startup. I've filed this bug report in the early days of breezy, but it still causes problems after a recent dist-upgrade: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10240
<BooZee> what is the diffrence between ubuntu and debian ?
<DarthFrog> nalioth: Thanks! :-)  It went by so fast, I didn't notice it.
<deFrysk> nalioth, it seems a bit hard to find in the wiki
<Answer> dravine_, deFrysk:  just do a text search instead of a title search for w32codecs and it will show you many useful pages on RestrictedFormats
<rioki> ub is repackaged... with better hw suport
<dravine_> I'm not really concerned with the codecs
<dravine_> they work fine for me
<deFrysk> Answer, its not me who is having probs with finding it
<dravine_> what does not work fine is the lame ass autohosing of the ethernet connection
<kevogod> Is Sun Java in Hoary repositories anymore?
<BooZee> rioki: but i'm actually running debian (now - after the installation is finished?
<Answer> It is very easy to find.  Just search for text instead of titles.
<snorks> stig@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo -s -H
<snorks> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<dravine_> and the 40 seconds it takes to change the damned IP addy
<nalioth> kevogod: no
<kevogod> nalioth, OK, just checking
<snorks> I need to find out how to do stuff as root. It WONT let me, omg
<nalioth> snorks: common problem
<rioki> boozee what did you install?
<deFrysk> kevogod, in the wiki is a good howto for installing java
<snorks> nalioth, do you know how to fix_
<janne_Newbie> thanks very much....u r jewellery.....nalioth
<Answer> dravine_:  Sounds like your network is slow.
<rioki> well ub "builds" on debian
<BooZee> rioki: ubuntu...
<nalioth> snorks: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<dravine_> Answer, has nothing to do with the network
<kevogod> deFrysk, I do not need to install Java.
<dravine_> it's a static IP addy
<james> how do I set the radio state in my wireless card from 2 to 0?
<rioki> well there is not to big difference
<janne_Newbie> keep up good work nalioth...soon my Finnish Ubuntu pages r finished...
<dravine_> the issue is the laptop-net or hotplug script that's trying to do the ifup/ifdown on it's own
<rioki> onyl that they repackaged packages ...
<janne_Newbie> So we hopely get more users to ubuntu...
<DarthFrog> nalioth: That URL in the topic about upgrading to Breezy actually has  nothing to do with it - it tells you how to get a CD image.
<Anak1n> what about ubuntu and skype?
<janne_Newbie> bye..!
<DarthFrog> nalioth: Never mind. :-)
<DarthFrog> <hangs head in shame at loading the wrong URL> :-)
<BooZee> rioki: so if I need help, i can get it in debian chat rooms and forums too, right?
<Answer> dravine_: To be clear, the issue is your own inexperience with configuring the default network values.
<deFrysk> hehe DarthFrog
<rioki> dependy, but in many casses yes
<nalioth> DarthFrog: /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy
<dravine_> Answer, the issue is that I can't find where to disable the auto config stuff
<rioki> BooZee the thing is that like debian they folow the policy to leve stuff as it should be...
<dravine_> I think hotplug and laptop-net are stepping on each others toes
<DarthFrog> nalioth: Sorry, I loaded the wrong URL. :-)
<Answer> dravine_: Why are you running them at all?
<rioki> (BooZee) not hack it together to work with say YaSt...
<dravine_> Answer, I didn't install them
<dravine_> I think it was just installed by default
<BooZee> rioki: what is yast?
<dravine_> or perhaps got installed with laptop-tools
<deFrysk> yet another system tool
<rioki> Yet an other Setup toll ... SuSe main config program
<dravine_> laptop-mode-tools rather
<deFrysk> yast is the ruler and master of suse and it s*ks
<Answer> dravine_: Ok, and you want to configure laptop-mode-tools to do what?
<johnny06> hi i am having a hard time installing w32codecs,can anybody give me a repo to add please
<daejavu> is there any other place then ubuntuguide from where i can get repositories ?
<dravine_> I'm not doing anything with laptop-mode-tools
<nalioth> deFrysk: trolling in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dravine_> I just want it to stop bringing up and down eth0 on it's own
<nalioth> johnny06: hoary or breezy?
<johnny06> hoary
<_jason> !tell johnny06 about restricted
<Answer> dravine_: Uninstall it.  I do not see any "laptop-mode-tools"
<deFrysk> nalioth, someone asked about yast so I explained
<nalioth> daejavu: using non ubuntu repos will kill your box
<deFrysk> i hope that is allowed ?
<dravine_> Answer, don't worry about it, I'll figure it out
<mazatl> who maintains ubuntuguide.org?
<dravine_> it's taken more time to explain it than it will to fix it
<nalioth> johnny06: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<mazatl> all of the info never worked for me
<nalioth> ubuntuguide is currently unmaintained
<daejavu> nalioth, actually i can find my kernel headers  using the ones listed on ubuntuguide :S
<nalioth> daejavu: dont get comfy with the 'guide, it'll bite you
<daejavu> nalioth, lolz ..  well i need to headers preety badly !  any suggestions ?
<mazatl> lolz
<mazatl> please dont say lolz
<mazatl> just say 'lol'
<mazatl> no 'z' added, please
<nalioth> daejavu: you just said the 'guide tells you how
<daejavu> nalioth, have u  got the headers installed on ur system ? if yes then from whre u got emm :)
<Answer> How can I take a screenshot of display zero from the command line over ssh?
<RamzeS> hi all. in what package i can find stdio.h, conio.h,....? (sorry for my bad english)
<BooZee> i've seen some debian terminals styled real nice: the host name was bolded in another color from the regular text. how can I do that?
<nightswim> BooZee: search for fancy bash prompts
<nalioth> daejavu: open synaptic and search for "kernel" find the headers for your kernel
<nightswim> it's the PS2 variable
<johnny06> thanks nalioth
<smergler> hey, question, how does one add users in a new ubuntu system
<nalioth> BooZee: ask uncle google about bashrc
<delp> is the password for su the same as the admin login password?
<smergler> i try adduser and useradd... but they dont seem to do what i want
<rioki> no root on ubuntu
<deFrysk> delp ubuntu uses sudo , not su
<rioki> well no pwd, user sudo
<delp> ok
<Answer> smergler:  useradd is what you want
<deFrysk> !tell delp about sudo
<nalioth> smergler: system > admin > users and groups
<daejavu> nalioth, well heres the problem ! it says the only headers installed are not matching with the kernel.so they are not installed , neither they showup in the synaptic list
<smergler> Answer: thats in gnome though...
<mazatl> root@xochiyotl:/home/mazatl# apt-get install j2re1.4
<mazatl> Reading package lists... Done
<mazatl> Building dependency tree... Done
<mazatl> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mazatl> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mazatl> is only available from another source
<mazatl> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> hate lage
<nalioth> lag
<smergler> Answer: i need to do it through bash
<Answer> smergler: useradd is a shell command.
<mazatl> ?
<Answer> smergler:  man useradd
<deFrysk> mazatl, 1, please dont flood
<nalioth> mazatl: hoary or breezy?
<mazatl> hoary
<mazatl> how was I flooding?
<mazatl> I pasted some thing that happened in my terminal
<nalioth> mazatl: http://www.giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<mazatl> flooding is malicious
<nalioth> mazatl: dont paste in here
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<deFrysk> mazatl, no more then 4 lines next time
<nalioth> deFrysk: can you join me in #kubuntu-offtopic a minute?
<RamzeS> in what package i can find stdio.h, conio.h,....? (sorry for my bad english)
<Answer> pasting != flooding, but pasting is equally unappreciated here.
<mazatl> how do I instal those debian packages?
<mazatl> I download/install both?
<nalioth> mazatl: they are ubuntu packages
<nalioth> mazatl: get what you need
<nalioth> mazatl: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<mazatl> cool thanks
<RamzeS> in what package i can find stdio.h, conio.h,....???
<maddler> RamzeS: you can use dpkg -S stdio.h
<Answer> How can I take a screenshot of display zero from the command line over ssh?
<carlos> hola
<mazatl> nalioth, where can I get packages for breezy?
<carlos> alguien de venezuela?
<nalioth> mazatl: http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<mazatl> nadien
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carlos ex
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carlos es
<nalioth> ubotu: tell carlos about es
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<carlos> ok!
<jess1423> bonsoir
<RamzeS> maddler, i want to know the name of package wich contein stdio.h, conio.h ....
<tga> howdy jess1423
<jess1423> moi francais vous aussi
<tga> jess1423, #ubuntu-fr
<B_166-ER-X> jess1423 , bonsoir, j'espere que tu parle anglais, parcque ici c'est un chan anglophone
<asdffdas> how does one clear the wep key? is it possible to have iwconfig eth0 key open and yet have a cleared key (no key set)?
<daejavu> how can i shut down X completely and return to terminal ?
<tga> asdffdas, iwconfig eth1 key off
<daejavu> it was something like init.d/blah blah
<asdffdas> tga, but that disables wep key support, doesnt it?
<tga> asdffdas, yeah, isn't that what you want?
<tga> asdffdas, what's the point of WEP with no key?
<asdffdas> daejavu: type init 0 to go to console, init 1 to go back to x
<delp> anyone know how to have different background images on each workspace?
<asdffdas> tga, well, i am trying to use xsupplicant to authenticate to a network that assigns a key so having one set is not good
<tga> delp, I don't think you can do that
<nalioth> tga: you can, but it's currently way beta
<tga> nalioth, in Hoary?
<maddler> RamzeS: have you tried dpkg -S ?
<nalioth> tga: wallpapoz.sourceforge.net
<RamzeS> maddler, yes
<maddler> and... ?
<tga> asdffdas, sorry, no idea about xsupplicant
<maddler> RamzeS: what about the output? ;)
<neoliminal> I think something odd is happening with my memory.
<RamzeS> maddler, root@StoR ~/coding/frst # dpkg -S stdio.h
<RamzeS> perl: /usr/lib/perl/5.8.7/CORE/nostdio.h
<neoliminal> Mem:   1032372k total,  1019496k used,    12876k free,    30316k buffers
<tga> nalioth, it doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu feature
<nalioth> tga: did you see that website?
<HiddenFly> smokie: whatch your hiligths :)
<BooZee> well, i've googled bashrc and couldn't find explanation about the specific color and style change of the command line. only aliases and scripts...
<asdffdas> tga, my problem seem sto be that if i turn off key xsupplicant complains that key support is off... if i turn it on it adds a key and doesnt let xsupplicant add its own
<neoliminal> From top it looks like all my memory is being used, but top doesn't show anything using that much memory.
<HiddenFly> *watch
<tga> nalioth, yes, it looks like a third party thingie
<nalioth> tga: ahem. most things in ubuntu are 3d party things
<neoliminal> anyone?
<neoliminal> How do I tell how physical memory is being used?
<mazatl> System Monitor?
<mazatl> In the system tools
<ColonelKernel> neoliminal, type in "free"
<neoliminal> from command line
<neoliminal>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<neoliminal> Mem:       1032372    1018768      13604          0      30676     425392
<neoliminal> -/+ buffers/cache:     562700     469672
<neoliminal> Swap:       506008          0     506008
<gearry> can anyone tell me what the predicted release date is for breezy?
<deFrysk> neoliminal, your flooding , dont
<mazatl> he did 5 lines for fucks sake
<mazatl> goddamn, everything is flooding
<ColonelKernel> neoliminal, be sure to realize, linux uses up most of your memory
<neoliminal> So the memory is normally this used up?
<BooZee> so anybody can help me with some bashrc (As I was told here) styling of the command line? couldn't find the spacific help in google..
<joh> Eh, are the madwifi driver broken now? When I insert my cardbus card, I get this message in syslog: PCI: device 0001:11:00.0 has unknown header type 11, ignoring.
<Answer> How can I take a screenshot of display zero from the command line over ssh?
<deFrysk> mazatl, with 500 people in the channel we have to be strict
<nightswim> BooZee: if you google for "fancy prompt bash" you should get some tips
<BooZee> i'll try it.
<mazatl> are 500 people talking at the same time?
<deFrysk> mazatl, dont argue
<neoliminal> deFrysk:  sorry for the two extra lines
<esac_> i just did a dist-upgrade and when "Starting laptop_mode" I got errors HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle1) failed: Input/output error. basename: too few arguments. HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle1) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device.  .... are these known, should i file a bug ?
<deFrysk> mazatl, your waisting your energy
<davmor2> is anyone here a python hacker?
<Answer> nightswim: How did you get your nickname underlined?
<nightswim> Answer: I didnt?
<tga> lol, he's special
<Answer> lol nevermind my cursor was just not updating
<Answer> I was like wow, how'd he do that
<nightswim> :>
<mazatl> are you an op deFrysk ?
<neoliminal> ColonelKernel: How do I see how the actual memory is being used?
* Answer sets mode +o deFrysk
<deFrysk> mazatl, do I have to be ?
<mazatl> if youre going to impose rules of course
<mazatl> not as normal user
<Answer> neoliminal:  cat /proc/meminfo
<neoliminal> would you guys shut up about my free paste already
<test34> neoliminal, or Applications - System tools - System Monitor
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<deFrysk> mazatl, only ops are allowed to keep an eye on the rules ?
<_jason> neoliminal:  the line that says +/- buffers/cache
<DarthFrog> Which version of Open Office comes with Breezy?
<mazatl> impose rules on other people and not an op? yes of course
<neoliminal> _jason: I see it.
<apokryphos> DarthFrog: packages.ubuntu.com
<mazatl> irc is not a democracy, there is no "citizens arrests"
<DarthFrog> apokryphos: Tnx.
<Answer> mazatl: There is a mute command tho.
* Answer mutes himself
<mazatl> not on ops
<davmor2> I'm having a problem with Gmail-notify (it doesn't seem to work) yet it did a while back.
<Answer> you can mute ops or anyone you want
<_jason> neoliminal:  that's letting you know how much memory you have free because the cache is being used... but its cache so it cna be used if needed
<apokryphos> Answer: no, you can only set them /ignored
<neoliminal> ok cool
<neoliminal> thanks _jason
* Answer ignores apojryphos
<_jason> neoliminal:  np
<mazatl> are you guys ops on the ubuntu-es channel?
* apokryphos hands Answer tab auto-completion
* Answer ignores apo*
<test34> Any better irc client for X than xchat ?
<_stefan> thx
<_stefan> gstreamer0.8-plugins was the answer
<apokryphos> mazatl: /chanserv access #ubuntu-es list
<Answer> test34: I like trillian
<_stefan> ciao
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<test34> Answer, I will take a look at it thanks
<Answer> test34: Most chat clients will allow you to do multiple protocols, including irc
<Answer> How can I take a screenshot of display zero from the command line over ssh?
<mazatl> test34 do you want a graphical irc client?
<test34> mazatl, yes
<davmor2> Can anyone help at all?
<Answer> How can I take a screenshot of display zero from the command line over ssh? scrot will not allow display as a parameter, and ksnapshot you have to click Save so it's not command line
<Chambers`> Are smb mount points not possible in latest Breezy?
<Answer> davmor2: If it worked before you could try removing it then reinstalling it
<Fanskapet> eh.. is ubuntu using utf8 as standard?
<Chambers`> I thought it was mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword  but i try it and i get a wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock error
<esac_> Fanskapet: it's probably using the default NLS which is set by the kernel
<Fanskapet> agh
<Chambers`> i also tried specifying vfat and got an error saying direcotry doesn't exist or something
<Fanskapet> I can't get that damn irssi to work nice with swedish chars in both windows/putty and ubuntu/ssh!!
<Fanskapet> it's driving me mad!
<Answer> Chambers: So what file system type is it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Chambers`> isn't it supposed to mount as smbfs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Chambers`> the filesystem on the share is fat32
<davmor2> answer: I have a completely fresh install on and it still doesn't work.  I am wondering if a program it relies on has been updated and nolonger supports the command but I don't know anything about python or programming
<Chambers`> but i thought samba worked differently
<hardwareUpdate> hello
<Answer> Chambers`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28fat32%29
<NSK> hi
<davmor2> hardwareUpdate: hello
<hardwareUpdate> can I connect a windows xp to ubuntu Remote Desktop???
<davmor2> bob2: are you awake?
<Jan_> So let me get this straight.
<Answer> davmor2: Is gmail-notify a synaptic package?
<luite> is it possible to purge all configuration files for all packages that are not currently installed? and is it possible to list all installed packages with their size (not of the package file but the total size of the installed files)
<Jan_> Let's see. / is root, /root is root, you are root when you su root, plus roots are mounted in /mnt, which may also have / or /root.
<Jan_> How is this in any way clear.
* Jan_ boggles
<Answer> Jan_: You should read an Intro to Linux/Unix webpage about root.
<Chambers`> Answer: I'm not mounting a partition, i'm talking about a windows network share
<hardwareUpdate> Does anybody if can I connect a windows xp to ubuntu Remote Desktop???
<Jan_> Answer: That's where I got that from.
<g|patrick> can someone recommend a good dvb-s player?
<Answer> hardwareUpdate:  You could use a vnc program, like tightvnc
<Chambers`> hardwareUpdate: yes, use a vnc viewer
<Answer> Jan_: So do you have a specific question?
<Jan_> wouldn't that just be an mpeg2 viewer?
<Jan_> Answer: Yes. Why are there so many things called root?
<davmor2> Answer: yes it is in universe I think acts like msn messenger notify,  let's you know when you have new mail.
<mohkohn> Has anybody here used UML?
<Answer> davmor2: In synaptic, you can try to ForceVersion to the old version if it used to work and you think the update broke
<Jan_> I don't get why you mount every filesystem except root in /mnt, which is apparently INSIDE root.
<snorks> Is there anyone who have an idea why I can't sudo? I can't do jack s**t
<Answer> snorks: You have to be in the sudoers group to sudo
<hardwareUpdate> where do i get vnc viewer?????
<Answer> hardwareUpdate: google tightvnc
<Chambers`> hardwareUpdate: tightvnc.org
<snorks> Answer, it won't let me cat it, because I can't sudo
<Chambers`> or google
<snorks> I am the first user created
<Answer> snorks: What are you trying to do?
<james> hi,
<james> how can I find out my root, su password?
<Chambers`> Answer: any response about my samba share mount question?  I'm not mounting a partition, I am trying to mount a remote network share
<Chousuke> james: no such thing
<Chousuke> :)
<davmor2> Answer: That is part of the problem I don't know weather it is a new version of gmail-notify or a program it relies on.
<snorks> Answer, I am trying to be able to administrate my computer. I can't sudo. I can't sudo -s -H. I can't do ANYthing
<Chousuke> !root
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<snorks> Answer, check this out:
<Chambers`> why can't you sudo?
<Answer> Chambers`: In the File Manager, to go File->Connect to Server, and choose Windows Share
<snorks> That's the problem :/
<snorks> stig@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo
<snorks> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<planetcall> X crashed while trying to fix resolution :(
<Chousuke> snorks: ee
<Chambers`> heh
<Chambers`> that's funny
<Answer> snorks: What are you trying to do ?
<g|patrick> can someone recommend a good dvb-s player?
<Chousuke> snorks: boot into single user mode.
<james> ok :( will have to reinstall
<snorks> Id like to initi 2
<Chousuke> james: hmm?
<Chousuke> james: why?
<Chambers`> thanks Answer, i will try when i get home
<snorks> Answer, I am trying to do anything. It won't let me do anything, because I can't sudo
<snorks> I simply can't sudo
<james> well i need to know the root password?
<planetcall> I hope the resolution thing goes better in new build
<Chousuke> james: there is none.
<james> and you set it when installing?
<james> oh
<Chousuke> james: use sudo
<Chambers`> Answer: but is there a way to mount it?  I'd like to mount that share into my home dir on each log in
<snorks> Answer, to put it in another way, I want to edit /etc/hosts, but I don't have write permissions. Why? I can't sudo
<Chousuke> and your own password.
<james> right
<james> thanks :) also which tutorial should I follow in install ATI drivers?
<_native_> ok i enabled the nvidia driver now  my screen rez is 800x600 it should be 1024x768
<james> ive tried the Easy Ubuntu tool but does not appear to be working
<Chousuke> !drivers
<ubotu> [drivers]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<nalioth_zZz> james: please dont use that tool
<james> really oh?
<nalioth_zZz> james: it has horribly scarred many user
<snorks> Answer, any ideas?
<james> ive already run it a couple of times, very misleading :(
<Answer> Chambers`: Did you read the website ?
<Answer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28fat32%29
<_native_> i used the howto. its very incomplete and does not cover
<gloria> why is it that when I try to go into vida guerra's web site I get signed out automaticaly before anything pop's out?? they told me you guys are the smartest ubuntu people.
<_native_> much of anything
<Answer> snorks: msg me
<Chambers`> Answer: wrong info
<snorks> You know when you hit System - Administration - Users and Groups, you are supposed to be prompted for password. Nothing happens, and the process gets killed
<Chambers`> Answer: that talks about partitions, not network shares
<Answer> Chamners`: Oh ok, so you want your windows fat32 share to automatically be something like /mnt/windows
<juliux> hi has any body a ppc?
<Chambers`> exactly
<Chousuke> juliux: I do, but I'm not running Ubuntu on it :/
<Chousuke> Will test it though when I get the CDs
<juliux> Chousuke, i also but the breezy kernel did not boot
<juliux> Chousuke, it hangs by setup_arch: enter
<prateeks> thr ?
<prateeks> anyone ?
<prateeks> anyone knows how to configure VNC srver
<juliux> Chousuke, sorry i did not read correctly
<prateeks> anyone knows how to configure VNC server
<cute_bettong> ok whats going on with mplayer?
<prateeks> mplayer really sucks on ubuntu
<cute_bettong> so what to use then?
<ColonelKernel> prateeks, nonsense
<cute_bettong> i'm useing breezy
<esac_> vlc ?
<g|patrick> good night guys: :)
<prateeks> use vlc
<_jason> cute_bettong:  try totem-xine, but mplayer runs fine for me
<prateeks> ya vlc
<g|patrick> have fun :D
<prateeks> is better
<esac_> good choice prateeks
<cute_bettong> ok i'll try it
<prateeks> thr is a problem wid framerate
<Answer> prateeks: Download and use tightvnc.  There is sufficient online documentation for tweaking the paramenters
<prateeks> wen u use mplayer
<davmor2> prateeks: no but I'm sure there are some tutorials about try googling for them might be easier to follow than over the irc
<minerva> hola
<prateeks> ohhh
<prateeks> what is the default port on whihc it runs ?
<minerva> hello
<Lars_G> Hi all.
<Lars_G> I have an (innocent) question.
<cute_bettong> does vlc come with the plugins it needs or do i have to get them?
<prateeks> ya
<prateeks> ask
<nightswim> oh dear
<Chambers`> comes wiht them
<Lars_G> I've checked ubuntu's licensing but I can't find an answer to my question....
<Chambers`> ask
<Lars_G> Are we obligated or entitled to call Mr. Shuttleworth "Dad" ?
<prateeks> ya comes along with teh
<tristanmike> cute_bettong, vlc comes with it's own plugins, that's why it's fantastic :)
<holycow> Lars_G, rofl!
<Chousuke> Lars_G: :D
<tristanmike> Lars_G, lol
<cute_bettong> yea mplayer wasen't working right for me it woulden't play all .wmv and .avi files
<_native_> nvidia drivers fussed my rezolution
<prateeks> anyone can tell how can we play .rm files on vlc ?
<cute_bettong> kept tellin me something wasen't right
<Lars_G> prateeks: w32codecs might be what you're looking for.
<_jason> cute_bettong:  did you install the w32codecs?
<fanskapet_> sigh this is hopeless im getting tired of ubuntu.. for one thing that really should be one of the simplest to change
<cute_bettong> yea i did
<Lars_G> prateeks: But, there is also a realplayer for linux too....
<cute_bettong> i installed everything includeing files from there website
<Lars_G> fanopanic: What are you talking about?
<Answer> RealPlayer is unnecessary and disgusting
<Lars_G> Answer: Unnecesary yes, but not so disgusting.
<cute_bettong> and it was still yakkin about how it shoulden't crash and that i should recompile it
<kevogod> It is not disgusting on Linux.
<flam> if i upgrade to breezy, can i still get the new boot-procedure with picture even if i use lilo or do i have to install grub instead?
<Answer> If you don't hate realplayer then you haven't watch the packet traffic it sends
<cute_bettong> could i have somehow set up mplayer wrong?
<fanskapet_> hmm anyone else using eg. irssi on another server with swedish chars?
<Answer> cute_bettong: Yes it is possible that you have somehow setup mplayer wrong
<fanskapet_> when i change to utf on irssi it works with ssh in ubuntu
<fanskapet_> but then it doesn't work in putty/windows instead
<Lars_G> flam: In my experience it's always good to have grub anyhow.
<cute_bettong> but i did everything through synaptic
<cute_bettong> includeing getting the w32codeces
<_jason> cute_bettong:  all I had to do was install the right version (-586), install the fonts package, edit the config files for esd sound, and install w32codecs... if you did all that then idk
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: Configure your putty correctly.
<fanskapet_> i hate utf! it's not a wide-spread standard yet.. so why use it!? *agh*
<Answer> cute_bettong: What are you trying to do ?
<flam> Lars_G, hm. ok.
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: It's pretty widespread, and how will it spread if you don't use it?
<cute_bettong> view .wmv .avi files
<cute_bettong> some work some don't
<GhostFreeman> Where's the Xubuntu crew at?
<Lars_G> GhostFreeman: xubuntu? what's it?
<kevogod> GhostFreeman, Try #xubuntu
<Answer> I think there should be a separate channel called #ubuntu-pron for all these freakin .wmv .avi questions
<fanskapet_> Lars_G, hummz.. compare it to how many operating systems that doesn't use utf
<GhostFreeman> done and done
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: For example?
<fanskapet_> Lars_G,  say the biggest platform right now for end-users windows?
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: Windows is consistently moving to unicode as a standard....
<fanskapet_> even though i have not much for windows and microsoft it is the biggest widespread platform
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: but if you hate unicode so much, why the hell do you use it?
<Jan_> Is there some odd way ubuntu mounts CD-ROMs?
<Jan_> My pal has an icon on the desktop for it, but /mnt appears empty
<fanskapet_> Lars_G, that's the real problem i can't get eg. iso-8859-1 to work in ubuntu
<kevogod> Lars_G, Xubuntu is Xfce4 version of Ubuntu.
<_native_> BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia really needs to cover more ground. it assumes that if you follow this howto your problem will be solved, but thats not the case.
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: Then, you need to read and learn more on Locales and character encodings.
<davmor2> Jan_: it mount under /media not /mnt
<Lars_G> kevogod: Thanks. Nice to hear, xfce4 is a great wm.
<fanskapet_> i have nothing against utf-8 itself it's just that it's not wise to use this as standard when other much bigger platforms doesn't even support it.
<cute_bettong> no i was just wondering if mplayer won't play every .avi .wmv file it encounters
<fanskapet_> that just seems stupied if the goal for ubuntu really is to be a end-user platform
<Anak1n> !mp-layer
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Anak1n
<Recon> A makefile I have links to usr/X11R6/, which doesn't exist. What do I do?
<Anak1n> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_native_>  xfce is in the repository now?
<fanskapet_> Lars_G, and how would one configure putty "correctly"
<kevogod> _native_, Are you using Breezy?
<fanskapet_> putty doesn't support utf-8 ?
<cute_bettong> hmmm
<fanskapet_> or does it?
<davmor2> Is Anyone A Python Hacker?
<NightLord> where can i get wmv codecs for totem player
<Lars_G> fanskapet_: I'm sure it does.
<fanskapet_> hm maybe it does
<nalioth_zZz> NightLord: hoary or breezy
<cosimo321> Hello all. Just dod the Breezy update and lost the grub boot screen. I want it back. What do i do?
<NightLord> breezy
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell NightLord about breezydeb
<cute_bettong> i know about mplayer and stuff just wanted to know if anyone else had trouble playing common files like one .avi or .wmv will play but not the other
<fanskapet_> still now i've succeded in trashed either my bsd character settings or ubuntu
<fanskapet_> probably bsd
<davmor2> NightLord: w32codecs
<NightLord> graci
<fabri918> ola, alguem fala portugues aqui?
<_jason> fabri918:  sim
<cosimo321> HOW do I get the grub boot screen back?
<nightswim> ciao a tutti
<NightLord> #ubuntu-it
<cosimo321> ciao tutti
<_jason> fabri918:  #ubuntu-pt
<NightLord> whoops, wrong one :P
<fabri918> blz?
<Lars_G> fabri918: brazileiro?
<cosimo321> anyone? Please how do I get the grub boot screen back?
<NightLord> out of curiosity, is there a GUI for installing .debs similar to the one for install rpms in fedora?
<fabri918> no
<Lars_G> fabri918: #ubuntu-pt
<davmor2> cosimo: no idea but I think all the artwork is having an overhaul
<cosimo321> Yeah the desktop pciture has chnged
<cosimo321> but I like that boot screen!!!
<Lars_G> is the new one cute?
<anatole> hi
<Lars_G> I can't wait for Breezy! sigh
<Jan_> why would files listed by ls be green?
<cosimo321> They need to get a better artist to do the artwork
<fabri918> D
<fabri918> D
<fabri918> D
<fabri918> D
<davmor2> Cosimo321: yeah but there might be another in the pipe line
<anatole> how do i go into recovery mode?
<obontu> can someone please gimme his repositories list?  i tried a few i found on the net but i get errors on each of them. i'm trying to install avidemux2 but i can't seem to find it on synaptic
<JDigital> Help me with mplayer here. It's stuck at 280ms audio delay. If I change it with the + and - keys, then quit and start again the audio delay is still 280ms.
<obontu> i'm using hoary btw
<Lars_G> Jan_: Means they're executable.
<fabri918> urubu, essa sala  sua?
<_native_> yeah im using breezy, i followed the howto, nvidia driver is enabled but my rezolution is now reduced and hardware accel is still not functioning
<JDigital> I sthere a config file or something
<davmor2> anatole: hit escape when grub appears go into it from grub hit enter
<vbgunz> _native_: reboot
<_native_> i have
<anatole> davmor2: and if i have lilo?
<none_> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4293934.stm
<_native_> thats when my problem occured. enabling the nvidia driver has made my screen 800x 600 it should be 1024x768
<davmor2> anatole: same priciple as far as I know there should be something to hit to select a boot method
<none_> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4293934.stm
<none_> The corpses were wrapped in plastic and concealed inside statues of Christian icons, which were smashed open.
<none_> Colombian police chief Gen Jord Alirio Varon said the four- to five-month-old foetuses could have been intended for use in Satanic rituals.
<vbgunz> hey anyone any idea where the boot menu item has gone? the latest update seemed to remove it. Also, the latest update removed my homepage "default Ubuntu homepaqe"...
<BooZee> how can I change my language settings?
<anatole> thank you
<Marxist> jdigital: killall mplayer, man mplayer
<none_> "Foetuses found at Bogota airport
<none_> "
<vbgunz> BooZee: I believe you can do that from the login menu
<BooZee> my system is localized, and I want to make it enabled
<anatole> i messed up my sudoers list :/
<Lars_G> anatole: Hit tab at "Lilo:" it should show a list of bootable images.
<anatole> thanks
<Kyral> anyone know how to compile SSL support into gFTP?
<nessmuk> I changed a video card so it would work with a Win98 install, and now it's not recognized in my Ubuntu install. Can I edit a file to fix this, or do I need to re-install Ubuntu?
<JDigital> Marxist: I killalled mplayer, the manpage is no help
<BooZee> and how can I make it the default?
<Lars_G> anatole: If you have none labeled recovery, type your normal one ad add this to the end: "single".
<BooZee> vbgunz: how can I make it default?
<Lars_G> anatole: So, if oyu have only "Linux" on the list. type "Linux single" and enter
<Marxist> there is a key you can use to progress or regress the audio currently being played
<Marxist> let me look it up for you
<BlueEagle> boozee: When you log on click on the "Lanugage" item. Also it helped me by choosing the local locale when installing. Had some troubles with utf-8 when I didn't do that.
<vbgunz> BooZee: not sure, I believe before you login yuo can select it... It has to be in the preference or administrative menus somewhere
<anatole> thank you Lars_G
<anatole> trying it right now
<Lars_G> anatole: Np, and good luck
<vbgunz> on breezy I believe it is System > Administration > Language Selector?
<JDigital> Marxist: Yes, but it only goes up and down in increments of 100ms
<JDigital> mine is 280ms
<BlueEagle> nessmuk: Which graphics card?
<JDigital> and it resets to 280ms when I start
<BlueEagle> jdigital: Sound issues?
<JDigital> Hence I can never get it to 0ms precisely
<JDigital> mplayer issues
<BlueEagle> jdigital: Using ESD?
<vbgunz> where is the grub editor? It has been removed from my menu...
<Lars_G> Breezy switched back to ESDless alsa, no?
<obontu> how can i install avidemux? it used to be in my synaptic, but it's not there anymore
<brenton> anyone know of a working repository that has jre1.5?
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<vbgunz> My default ubuntu firefox homepage has been removed... nothing replaces it
<Marxist> jDigital: so keep hacking away at that key until you reach your desired result
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: I know how to do that, thanks, i am looking for the grub editor... it seemed to be removed from the menu...
<maddler> question: how do I avoid having console messed with log? tried to modify /etc/syslog.conf but nothing changed
<BlueEagle> maddler: is ksyslogd startet at boot?
<JDigital> Marxist: You don't understand. The smallest increment that key will do is 100ms either way. Thus I can never reach zero precisely because I'm at 280 to begin with.
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: I guess I am asking if it has been replaced or merged into another application?
* keikoz gnight all
<BlueEagle> maddler: klogd*
<cute_bettong> !w32codec
<ubotu> cute_bettong: I give up, what is it?
<obontu> !w32codec
<JDigital> If I hit the key twice I'm down to 80ms. If I hit it again I'm down to -20ms.
<cute_bettong> !w32codeces
<ubotu> cute_bettong: Are you on ritalin?
<JDigital> I want 0ms but there's no "move 10ms" key.
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: I've never seen such an editor. :/
<Marxist> jdigital: use xine
<Lars_G> !w32codecs
<cute_bettong> yes actually i am
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<BooZee> and how can I change my default desktop graphical environment? i'm currently using KDM, but logging into GNOME. How can I change back to GDM ?
<maddler> BlueEagle: yup... but where can I confiure it?
<Lars_G> cute_bettong: Me too
<JDigital> Xine? What's that?
<cute_bettong> lol
<ubun2> :D
<brenton> can someone tell me where i can find a list of ubuntu repositories? i think some of the ones mentioned on the ubuntuguide no longer work
<Lars_G> JDigital: I guess you're being sarcastic?
<BlueEagle> maddler: It shouldn't need configuring. It should take all log messages by default :/
<JDigital> The name is familiar but I forget what. From the context I guess it's another video player.
<obontu> i installed w32 codecs
<JDigital> I like mplayer though
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: It used to be under I believe ? System > Preferences > Boot *or* System > Administration > Boot... It's no longer there...
<Marxist> its another multimedia player
<nessmuk> blueeagle....ATI mach 64 GX
<Lars_G> JDigital: xine is a multimedia player AND engine, pretty good.
<obontu> i think but i still can't get totem to play my videos
<maddler> BlueEagle: damn... it's impossible to work on the console... :|
<obontu> can someone help please?
<BooZee> vbgunz: and how can I change my default desktop graphical environment? i'm currently using KDM, but logging into GNOME. How can I change back to GDM ?
<messju> hi. after upgrading to breezy firefox doesn't antialias some fonts (but most). is that a known issue?
<Marxist> xine is almost the same thing, just better in my opinion
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: Which version did it use to be there?
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: Because I am in Hoary and there is no such entry. :/
<Lars_G> Marxist: I agree, but I only use the engine, my fave frontend is kaffeine
<_native_> I cant believe distros still dont have this taken care of. i used to compile the nvidia interface myself and get hardware accel manually but in 2005 i should'nt have to deal with this. the nvidia soulutions provided by the ubuntu wiki have only made the problem worse. now i have to fix what problems where cause by blindly trusting the information in ubuntu's documentation
<BlueEagle> maddler: how does your /var/log/messages set for permissions?
<BlueEagle> s/does/is/
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: not sure... I am on Breezy.. It wassd here in Hoary but it's no longer around at all... it seems it was deliberately removed... I would like to know why...
<maddler> BlueEagle: 640
<ubun2> im surprised ubuntu is running fast on my 64mb of ram machine
<BooZee> BlueEagle: and how can I change my default desktop graphical environment? i'm currently using KDM, but logging into GNOME. How can I change back to GDM ?
<ubun2> reminds me of the beos r5/r6 days
<maddler> BlueEagle: tried stopping *log* but still getting garbage on the console...
<Marxist> the engine is all that matter
<joh> Omg, I get kernel oops when using the latest madwifi driver :S
<BlueEagle> maddler: that would be u+rw-x g+r-xr o-xrw, right?
<ubun2> does anyone know whether i should convert ubuntu ext3 to ubuntu xfs/ubuntu reiserfs?
<vbgunz> BooZee: sorry, I don't know how... I didn't like KDE on SUSE and it was one driving reason I decided to go with Ubuntu and Gnome... Hope you find help!
<BlueEagle> maddler: /etc/init.d/klogd restart
<ubun2> just for the sake of file system speed
<maddler> BlueEagle: u+rw g+r o-rwx
<BooZee> thanks
<_native_> im such a sucker to think that i could just have a "just works" experiance with ubuntu.
<davmor2> ubun2: does it work?
<BooZee> anybody know how can I change my default desktop graphical environment? i'm currently using KDM, but logging into GNOME. How can I change back to GDM ?
<billytwowilly> is there any way to get that screen in the install where I can resize partitions back after I finish installing?
<ubun2> ubuntu installed REALLY fine on my machine
<ubun2> i didn't do anything really
<ubun2> the only thing i use is icewm because GNOME is a ram hog
<ubun2> they need to have DENU for ubuntu rather than denu for gentoo :-)
<Lars_G> ubun2: Try xfce4 it's wonderfull, as light as icewm, and more confortable to use
<davmor2> ubun2: if it aint broke don't fix it the speed increase is realtively minor at the moment.
<ubun2> Lars_G: I did, I still like icewm+fvwm
<ubun2> thanks davmor2
<Lars_G> ubun2: Your choice, your right.
<Khaaaaaan> sup all
<Khaaaaaan> Damn so Breezy has the Ubuntu logo instead of the Gnome foot now...
<ubun2> Lars_G : this is probably the best form of linux i've ever used in my life and i would definitely keep using it.
<siriusly> I rather like fluxbox :-)
<ubun2> flux is really good i agree
<Lars_G> ubun2: :D
<ubun2> but i cant get the menus right
<Lars_G> Flux is nice.
<Khaaaaaan> ewww flux
<Lars_G> But xfce is a little easier to config
* apokryphos thinks he'll stick to kde
<ubun2> on a 64mb of ram machine
<BlueEagle> maddler: does the kernel logger go down and up ok when you sudo /etc/init.d/klogd restart
<BlueEagle> ?
<davmor2> could someone with some python experience have a look at gmail-notify please?
<ubun2> whatever happened to enlightenment
<apokryphos> ubun2: taking years still to release 0.17
<ubun2> LOL
<maddler> BlueEagle: yes... it stopped and started...
<Lars_G> ubun2: I know, I ran fluxbox on my old 200Mhz 32Mb ram laptop
<apokryphos> ubun2: but still with some nice things
<nessmuk> lars_g...are you using the new ubuntu that installs  xfce?
<BlueEagle> khaaaaaan: I hope you intend to tell us why you think flux is ewww.
<BlueEagle> maddler: Very peculiar.
<Lars_G> nessmuk: Not yet, I gave to the dark side and use KDE now.
<BlueEagle> maddler: Does anything get written to /var/log/messages?
<ubun2> i installed pwm3, ion3, xfce4, icewm and it wasn't that difficult
<ubun2> the ubuntu people really got this thing right this time
<ubun2> i was using damn small linux before and it was terrible
<ubun2> great job :D
<Khaaaaaan> BlueEagle: Cause?!?
<Travis|H> is the method for installing the opengl nvidia driver the same as it was in Hoary for Breezy
<_rb_> hey ive got a usb digital camera, and its set to mass storage device. how do i mount the thing, or perhaps even find it, under ubuntu ??
<BlueEagle> khaaaaaan: Very constructive...
<davmor2> travis|H yes
<JF> when i try to boot from ym live cd it starts the boot and gives me a bunch of lines of code then give me a DR-Dos console and i have no idea what to do. Any suggestions
<brenton> can someone tell me where i can find a list of ubuntu repositories? i think some of the ones mentioned on the ubuntuguide no longer work.
<maddler> BlueEagle: no way... can't stop having garbage...
<Khaaaaaan> BlueEagle: Mwah ha ha ha
<Zolty> hello room
<Khaaaaaan> The plan is coming together now
<juliux> has some body testet the breezy install cd on a ppc?
<BlueEagle> khaaaaaan: It worked. You're now being ignored. :)
<JF> has anyone here succesfully burnt an ubuntu disc using nero xpress?
<bob832> what is the command to print a file from the terminal?
<Khaaaaaan> NAw flux is just ugly
<Khaaaaaan> is all
<nessmuk> juliux....I think you have to go to the ppc sites and look for another irc channel
<Zolty> I got a good image to burn for ubuntu using nero express
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: I am not crazy. The boot menu item was there and it has been removed and *not* replaced as far as I can tell... Why would Ubuntu do this?
<ubun2> Khaaaaaan : if you dont like flux try enlightenment
<Khaaaaaan> Agreed
<ubun2> Khaaaaaan : or xfce 4
<Khaaaaaan> Now we are talking
<juliux> nessmuk, do you have a link?
<Kyral> Is it normal for Beep to spawn two instances?
<Kyral> I mean processes?
<nessmuk> nope...sorry
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: I really do not know. I've never seen any util for configuring grub tbh.
<Khaaaaaan> BlueEagle doesnt see it that way, which is cool cause that is what linux is all aboot
<ubun2> Khaaaaaan : fvwm-crystal is REALLY beautiful
<cute_bettong> hmm it seems that mozilla firefox won't identify to the website what type of player it has to view the media
<cute_bettong> is there a way to make mozilla lie to websites and say that it has oh say media player 10 or something installed
<MachineScrew> so when can we expect a new login ?
<MachineScrew> login theme that is
<davmor2> ubun2 Khaaaaan or you could simply upgrade to 64bit and run what the hell you like at speed
<maddler> cute_bettong: I don't think so... not afaik at least...
<cute_bettong> ok
<nessmuk> how do I change the config to recognize an new video card?
<holycow> you know what is a weird sideffect of running a debian like linux distro?
<holycow> i now dread the thought of installing windows
<holycow> not for moral reasons
<cute_bettong> http://www.atomfilms.com/contentPlay/mediapref/mediaPrefForm.jsp?keyword=lord_rhymes&brand=&returnUrl=%2FcontentPlay%2Fvideo.jsp%3Fid%3Dlord_rhymes%26ratingBarExclude%3D0%26preplay%3D1%26brand%3D
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: the boot menu item didn't exactly edit GRUB... Instead it was just a GUI for reorganizing and adding/removing startup entries to the GRUB boot menu
<cute_bettong> see if any of you can play that file
<holycow> but because it is so much goddamned work
<Chousuke> holycow: You are no longer able to accept any other OS? :P
<MachineScrew> any one know wht my usplash isn't working ?
<cafuego_> because it takes about 4 hours?
<davmor2> nessmuk what card
<holycow> Chousuke, :)
<altetz> q
<Anak1n> mplayer said could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound what to do?
<ubun2> holycow : I don't even think about windows when im on ubuntu
<BlueEagle> vbgunz: Then it might have been removed for being completely (well almost) useless. :p
<MachineScrew> use totem-xine
<MachineScrew> lol
<ubun2> holycow : everything just "works"
<ubun2> holycow : except sound.. :/
<holycow> ubun2, *nod* its is just so werid, i cannot get my self to actually install software, create accounts, polidies, it's unreal.  i never expected this
<deflux-> Has anyone gotten vmware workstation 5 to run on breezy?
<MachineScrew> I have deflux
<holycow> ubun2, *nod* thats an issue sometimes yes.  I always buy mobos with supported chipsets
<deflux-> Is there something I'm missing?
<nessmuk> davmor2....ATI Technologies Inc 210888GX [Mach 64 GX]  (rev 03) is what lspci says
<deflux-> Because it keeps telling me that it's not configured.
<vbgunz> BlueEagle: I can do it from the /boot/grub/menu.lst but I liked the interface... + I am just curious as to why it was removed... It wasn't exactly useless :P
<deflux-> But the configure part goes through just fine, but the services don't seem to start properly.
<MachineScrew> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638&highlight=VMware
<ubun2> wonder if ubuntu works with xbox
<nessmuk> davmor2....I think this would involve editing the config file in vi, which I'm not too good at....would need hand-holding
<davmor2> nessmuk: think you install similar to nvidia but with fglx i think but if you check the wiki it should tell you
<ubun2> i want to send a computer that doesn't look like a computer to a friend
<Anak1n> mplayer said could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound what to do?
<ubun2> hmm xbuntu
<cafuego_> ubun2: How about a blank cd in a small pizza box?
<holycow> nessmuk, use nano, you can learn it by looking at the 12 commands on the bottom of the screen
<holycow> you only need to know 3
<ubun2> lol @ cafuego
<nessmuk> davmor2....got a link?
<g|patrick> re
<ubun2> im sending it to a country
<g|patrick> just noticed a strange behaviour
<nessmuk> holycow....thnx
<ubun2> where they dont allow bringing in computers
<ubun2> im thinking about it :/
<MachineScrew> any one know why my usplash isn't working ?
<g|patrick> my backspeakers are used like headphones with a crappy sound
<brenton> will eclipse work with GNU's java bytecode interpreter?  i can't find jre1.5 in any ubuntu repository
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: in what way is it not working?
<g|patrick> where can i control which channel is used for this?
<MachineScrew> apkryphos: on boot it dosn't show up
<davmor2> nessmuk: no just apt-get install but not sure what as I use nvidia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MachineScrew> apkryphos: looks like it trys but then gose back to the console
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: is usplash installed; and, secondly, did you reconfigure the respective linux-modules
<MachineScrew> apkryphos: yes
<davmor2> nessmuk link at end of last message
<apokryphos> linux-image
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: yes to both of them?
<MachineScrew> apkryphos: I just did an update and hadn't had to mess with modules
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<[Wiebel] > anyone here updated breezy today and noticed bootsplash aint working anymore?
<apokryphos> [Wiebel] : nope
<[Wiebel] > hmm oddd
<[Wiebel] > -d
<mohkohn> Does anyone know where I can get the package apt-get install user-mode-linux? I have multiverse and universe enabled.
<mohkohn> Package user-mode-linux has no installation candidate
<davmor2> Wiebel: we said this already I think the ubuntu team are doing a load of work on the graphics at the moment
<[Wiebel] > ah ok
<MachineScrew> apkryphos: is that it
<[Wiebel] > i noticed the new look in gnome and gdm :)
<blekos> i want to add firestarter to the startup menu,
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: you can use tab for auto-completion of nicknames :)
<[Wiebel] > firestarter?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: and..yup, that's it; if you reconfigured it should be fine now
<blekos> i have added to start programs but since i do not log in as root
<MachineScrew> I don't have a new look for gdn
<blekos> it says not enough privil.
<blekos> any ideas?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: eh?
<blekos> firestarter=firewall
<Anak1n> mplayer said could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound what to do?
<apokryphos> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<g|patrick> can someone tell me where i can control how the soundoutput channels?
<davmor2> blekos you have to deit sudoers to allow it to start then just add it to sessions startup
<nessmuk> davmor2....thnx
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, is there suposed to be a new GDM theme ?
<blekos> deit suoders??
<davmor2> nessmk np
<apokryphos> blekos: edit
<cevizoglu> what's the next version of ubuntu going to be called?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: usplash has nothing to do with gdm, nope
<blekos> hi apokryfos
<MachineScrew> [Wiebel] , what new gdm theme
<apokryphos> hi
<davmor2> cevizoglu dapper duck as far as I know
<eelvex> hello
<apokryphos> dapper drake
<[Wiebel] > MachineScrew: on boot
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<[Wiebel] > while loging in
<[Wiebel] > it changed in breezy
<MachineScrew> nevermind
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> brb
<apokryphos> cevizoglu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=350378#post350378
<dalamar> my psp is automounting now in breezy as read-only, how can I fix this? can I manually mount it with write permissions as well? It used to automount with read/write ...
<snorks> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<davmor2> blekos: edit sudoers with Your_Login         ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /root/to/firestarter
<blekos> thnx
<_rb_> whats the deal with camera:/ ? does that work ? I'm trying to access the contents of my usb connected digital camera.
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, it didn't work
<masterra_> hrmmmm
* masterra_ looks around
<blekos> but if i add someone to sudoers want he be able to do anything he wants(that me)without pawssword warning?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: dpkg -l|grep usplash  ...gives?
<apokryphos> blekos: only if you configure it that way
<masterra_> anyone feel like helping me with a sound problem in breezy? In gnome.. the panel shows no sound devices.. but /dev/dsp is working fine.. catting to it i hear sound, and even alunching esd by hand gives sound, but gnome (and gnome apps) still don't think so..
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<apokryphos> blekos: you can configure sudo to provide a given user with sudo powers only to a particular application
<MachineScrew> ii  usplash    0.1-17
<cevizoglu> apokryphos, thx
<snorks> Anyone with breezy here and working ATI direct rendering?
<davmor2> blekos then edit sessions startup with sudo /root/to/firestarter
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, ii  usplash   0.1-17
<davmor2> nessmuk did that fix your problem?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: you're sure the dpk-reconfigure went ok without errors?
<anatole> re
<anatole> Lars_G: thank you ^_^
<anatole> after i put myself back into admins my sound broke
<erUSUL> hello all i have problems setting up pure-ftpd. i think i enabled virtual users right but i get 530 i can not trust you. any hints
<erUSUL> ??
<anatole> so i had to reinstall the driver from a howto
<anatole> its quite strange though o_O
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, said that it didn't find a splash image but ya no errors i thoguht the splash was for grub
<dalamar> if i run 'mount' /media/usbdisk says 'rw' by it, but when I try and delete something or write to it it says its read only .. what gives?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: though I'm wondering how you have  0.1-17 when the current in the repos is  0.1-10
<g|patrick> can someone tell me where i can control how the soundoutput channels?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, i use the horay-backports-staging and horay-extras-staging
<snorks> hi
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: disable both of those, sudo aptitude remove usplash, then sudo aptitude install usplash
<erUSUL> hello all i have problems setting up pure-ftpd. i think i enabled virtual users right but i get 530 i can not trust you. any hints ??
<davmor2> dalamar: it might be the file itself that is write protected
<dalamar> hm.
<snorks> is the ati driver howto different on 5.04 VS breezy?
<davmor2> dalamar: did you sudo the mount
<dalamar> no i didnt
<snorks> ccooke: Did you talk to me about ATI drivers?
<matthew5> tar works but won't allow the --exclude flag. It's quite odd. Please take a look at the whole picture at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70566 if you think you might be able to help
<snorks> ccooke: earlier?
<snorks> ccooke: I believe you did. Well, I'm on breezy now :) Wanna guide me through?
<grogoreo> hi
<matthew5> sorry, should introduce with...I have a problem, as outlined above
<dalamar> and an attempt at chmodding the file gives me the read only file system error again, strange
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, still got the same
<davmor2> dalamar try sudo chmod -R 666 /path/to/file
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: did you aptitude update before trying to reinstall?
<MachineScrew> yes
<grogoreo> I have 1GB of RAM and haven't specified a swap partition because of this, do you thinkthat I will encounter any problems?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: then you wouldn't have 17
<none_> grogoreo, highly unlikely
<grogoreo> I opened up about 10 large files in The Gimp before I reinstalled ubuntu (using swap) and it didn't go to swap, just used memory
<grogoreo> none_: thanks
<MachineScrew> (Reading database ... 125342 files and directories currently installed.)
<MachineScrew> Unpacking usplash (from .../usplash_0.1-17_i386.deb) ...
<MachineScrew> Setting up usplash (0.1-17) ...
<MachineScrew> still the same i did the update
<dalamar> davmor2, no luck, again the error with read only file system
<BlueEagle> dalamar: which filesystem is the file on?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: then you must have not disabled those repositories
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: make sure you have only the actual ubuntu ones
<cafuego_> MachineScrew: Reinstall the kernel after the usplash update, so the initrd image is regenerated.
<dalamar> BlueEagle, mount says the type is vfat?
<erUSUL> hello all i have problems setting up pure-ftpd. i think i enabled virtual users right but i get 530 i can not trust you. any hints ??
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, all you have to do is put # infront of those lines
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, right
<apokryphos> cafuego: no point; you can do a dpkg-reconfigure of the linux-image
<BlueEagle> dalamar: which umask is the filesystem mounted with? Is it mounted as ro?
<zyga> hello
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: ok, then pastebin your sources.list
<cafuego_> apokryphos: that's not aliased ;-)
<davmor2> dalamar: if it is anything like mine then have you got 2 usbdisks show up
<zyga> can anyone confirm that celestia works?
<dalamar> BlueEagle, says umask=077
<apokryphos> cafuego_: it doesn't work? That was the process advised some time ago
<dalamar> cd /media
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, you shure
<dalamar> oops ;)
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: am I sure I want you to pastebin it? Erm, yeah.
<MachineScrew> pastbin where
<dalamar> davmor2, only one /media/usbdisk listed
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<JDigital> Anyone know why mplayer is applying 280ms audio delay by default?
<Anak1n> I fix mplayer and skype
<Anak1n> :))))
<Anak1n> ubuntu is THE BEST
<Anak1n> :))
<davmor2> dalamar try umounting it in console with sudo umount /media/usbdisk then remount it with sudo mount /dev/sda then see if you can edit it with root
<MachineScrew> ok what do i put after it
<cafuego_> Hey, no new X this morning?
<MachineScrew> deb http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ubuntu
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, why do I have to have an older version
<cafuego_> apokryphos: it probably works, I just don't have the command aliases, so it takes longer to type.
<davmor2> are there any python programmers on list please
<cafuego_> apokryphos: That said, maybe I should alias it.
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: no, pastebin (on the site I said) your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, oh ok
<dalamar> davmor2, it says i have to specify filesystem type when I try and remount, how would i do that?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, better question is it possible to install kubuntu then remove ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> yes
<MachineScrew> just using apt-get
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: well, you're going to have to more explicitly define the situation
<apokryphos> but I'm sure it's doable =)
<cevizoglu> lol, they're calling it dapper drake to reflect the amount of polish being applied  ;)
* apokryphos thinks 'buntu needs a lot of polishing =)
<apokryphos> (after trying out SuSE for a day or so)
<davmor2> dalamar : sudo mount -t vfat32 /dev/sda
<MachineScrew> ok affter I do apt-get install kubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop how would i remove ubuntu
<davmor2> dalamar I think
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: no kubuntu-base...
<MachineScrew> ok no base
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: install kubuntu-desktop, then just use debfoster, with the -desktop packages together
<MachineScrew> but i want to remove all GNOME progs
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: ubuntu and kubuntu share the same ubuntu-base
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: the command I'm telling you will
<cafuego_> MachineScrew: use synapric, remove them.
<MachineScrew> ok debfoster ubuntu-desktop
<MachineScrew> or debfoster ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: other way round :)
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, ok cool
<dalamar> davmor2, still says read only ;/ this is so wierd, it used to automount fine with read and write
<shinu> whats an alternative to madplay?
<shinu> mpg123 or something?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, kubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop
<MachineScrew> apokryphos, right
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: make sure you install kubuntu-desktop first, then yes
<cute_bettong> how long will i be able to use horey?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: use the help page for commands like that :). debfoster --help
<davmor2> dalamar did you try to remove it with sudo rm filename.mp3
<cute_bettong> cause breezy is kinda ticking me off
<none_> cute_bettong, security updates will still be made
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: you can use Hoary forever and ever
<cute_bettong> or is it no longer supported
<cute_bettong> really? sweet
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: supported for 18 months
<none_> it will be supported until the next release, IIRC
<cute_bettong> oh ok
<MachineScrew> ok thanks much
<cute_bettong> so if i want to use it untill all the problems with breezy are solved i can?
<Chousuke> Warty is still usable too :)
<dalamar> davmor2, still gives the read only file system error
<cute_bettong> cause breezy is giveing me mondo media problems
#ubuntu 2005-10-06
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: of course; it is in fact recommended that you do that
<apokryphos> cute_bettong: breezy hasn't reached stable status yet
<cute_bettong> although i think that breezy has awsome potential
<none_> it's a good idea to wait a month or two after the software is released before using it
<cute_bettong> ok be back later
<none_> unless you absolutely need cutting edge
<cute_bettong> ^^
<cute_bettong> nope
<davmor2> dalamar is there anything on you can't put back on?
<bob832> is it better to use apt-get update or the "update manager" that pops up by the clock to update the system?
<none_> same thing bob2
<none_> bob832
<snorks> ccooke: you here?
<bob832> oh ok. . . i know in fedora, some say its better to use the "update manager" than yum - didn't know if it was the same case in ubuntu
<bob832> *yum update
<dalamar> davmor2, well some save games if I cant get them off first is all
<none_> it'll be fine
<none_> it's just a frontend to apt-get update and upgrade
<davmor2> dalamar is it a usb hard drive then not a pendrive
<_jason> I;m going to install LaTeX, any recommendations?
<BlueEagle> _jason: Wear sunscreen.
<_jason> BlueEagle:  I don't have any D:
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<dalamar> davmor2, its a sony pro duo memcard in a psp connected through usb
<eagleye> anyone know what this means.>>>Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<eagleye> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<none_> eagleye, the glx module is missing from X
<BlueEagle> eagleye: probably that you haven't got glx installed or loaded.
<none_> not loaded
<BlueEagle> eagleye: Which graphics card have you got?
<JairunCaloth> anyone know of a Nintendo 64 emulator?
<pepsi> wats a good program to use to burn an audio cd?
<none_> JairunCaloth, mupen64
<spayne> FYI ALL: Screenshot Tour of Ubuntu 5.10 Breezy at http://www.flickr.com/photos/spayne/sets/1047145/
<eagleye> nvidia ultra gladiac
<apokryphos> pepsi: k3b
<ccooke> snorks: what's up?
<BlueEagle> pepsi: k3b is my prefered choice.
<eagleye> elsa gladiac ultra ,,that is
<pepsi> do i need the k3b-mp3 package to decode mp3 files?
<davmor2> dalamar not sure then I'm affraid.
<dalamar> hm that stinks, thanks for trying though
<BlueEagle> eagleye: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx && sudo echo nvidia >> /etc/modules
<BlueEagle> eagleye: ...and change the driver in your device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia" if it's not already done.
<snorks> ccooke: im now on breezy. I talked to you ealrier about ati drivers
<BlueEagle> eagleye: also sudo modprobe nvidia before restarting X
<apokryphos> pepsi: you need some additional pack, yes
<maddler> BlueEagle: looks like thos annoyng log lines come directly from kernel... or at least printks is used...
<pepsi> ok
<ccooke> snorks: yes. How are you getting on?
<Anak1n> where to change subtitle size in mplayer this is my last question please tell me
<snorks> ccooke: well, i did one howto, but didnt work. now im doing the ati driver howto for hoary
<snorks> ccooke: but id rather listen to you
<ccooke> snorks: *laugh*
<ccooke> snorks: what have you done so far?
<snorks> ccooke: ive done this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<snorks> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<concept10> message from breezy's snazzy new update manager: We strongly recommend that your machine is
<concept10> restarted as soon as possible.
<snorks> ccooke: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Anak1n> where to change subtitle size in mplayer this is my last question please tell me
<snorks> ccooke: the part for hoary
<Fanskapet> agh i can't seem to be able to compile ndiswrapper on my amd64 ubuntu installation anymore.. odd.
<ccooke> snorks: Okay
<josip> When I try to startx I get Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify bus IDs for all framebuffer devices. Any ideas ?
<snorks> ccooke: last url i've gotten to rebooting, then I caught you
<snorks> ccooke: so haven't rebooted yet
<ccooke> snorks: try the reboot, then
<snorks> ccooke: ok.
<cafuego_> good, ndiswrapper is an abomination.
<ccooke> cafuego_: bit strong, there
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Hey there. you snook in I see
<maximaus> heya, anyone know the font path for breezy--I'm dist-upgrading to it from hoary and heard that xorg.conf will break.
<davmor2> cafuego_: it is also a needed evil if you have wifi built into a laptop (you might not like it doesn't make it bad though)
<joh> maximaus: I don't think it will break
<eagleye> Thanks BlueEagle, I hope it works
<cpc> Im trying to give read access to a user diferent from root to a NTFS partition, but I already try everything and I only get read permission to root
<ccooke> snorks: how's it looking?
<none_> maximaus, /usr/X11R6
<snorks> ccooke: I have direct rendering. But I'm not sure if it's good performance
<apokryphos> Lars_G: sorry?
<maximaus> none_, thx much!
<joh> maximaus: you can just replace it with the maintainers version and then edit it for your system afterwards though.
<ccooke> snorks: hmm
<Lars_G> apokryphos: You snook in, while I wasn't looking
<ccooke> snorks: what's the card?
<joh> maximaus: shouldn't be much work unless you've edited it heavily.
<snorks> ccooke: radeon 9800 nonpro
<snorks> ccooke: anyway, glxgears doesn't print any FPS. It just starts the wheels
<maximaus> haven't touched it short of changing the color depth.
<ccooke> snorks: Right. I have one here.
<ccooke> snorks: use fgl_glxgears
<none_> /usr/share/X11/fonts
<joh> maximaus: ok, should work then.
<none_> sorry, i was wrong
<Lars_G> snorks: It does, on the console you run it from
<none_> apparently it's different in ubuntu
<snorks> 4987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 997.400 FPS
<snorks> 4855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 971.000 FPS
<cpc> this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2675
<delp> anyone know of a place to buy a good laptop?
<snorks> Lars_G: it didnt
<ccooke> snorks: yep, that looks good.
<snorks> Lars_G: but fgl_ did
<Lars_G> snorks: ah ok
<ccooke> snorks: my X600 is averaging 500 FPS
<jjazz> delp:  thinkpads are the gold standard in my book.
<snorks> ccooke: ok great. :)
<Lars_G> My FX 5200 averages 600 I think
<delp> jjazz: you like them over the vaios?
<Lars_G> or 400?
<Lars_G> what package is the fgl_glxgears in?
<ccooke> Lars_G: xorg-driver-fglrx
<alexcamilo> hey. is there any way i can set up apt-get to get files from the internet instead of the cd?
<Lars_G> ccooke: ty
<jjazz> delp:  Yes.  Thinkpad's onboard hardware always works for me.  I've had vaio problems with linux compatibility.
<ccooke> snorks: now, two things you may find useful
<ccooke> snorks: First... if you go to System -> Preferences -> Multimedia Systems Selector
<davmor2> alexcamilo yes remove the cd from the repositories list
<alexcamilo> ah
<maximaus> I think overstock.com sells reconditioned Thinkpads for a fair price.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Was I too odd/direct/oop?
<delp> jjazz: oh, cool thinks
<apokryphos> Lars_G: still no idea what you're talking about =)
<delp> anyone ever had any problems out of recond or refurb notebooks?
<Lars_G> ccooke: I guess that package is useless for me, since I use nvidia :)
<uruguaian> hi
<davmor2> sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list just # the cd line at the top
<csthepoet> I have no sound!!!! AHHHHHH!!!
<jjazz> delp:  I usually buy thinkpads on ebay with some time left on the warranty.  I've seen stinkers, but the warranty fixes that.
<csthepoet> lol
<snorks> ccooke: ok doing
<csthepoet> can anyone help me fix that?
<snorks> ccooke: What do I do there? Or are you writing? :P
<davmor2> csthepoet what you running
<uruguaian> i've a parport cam.. and de kernel know it.. but i can make it work... exist support for parport webcams?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<csthepoet> ubuntu
<davmor2> csthepoet which version
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<csthepoet> davmor2, latest i believe
<csthepoet> davmor2, i did some updating
<ccooke> snorks: Can you see whether XV is working on the video sink?
<snorks> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'XWindows (X11/XShm/Xv)
<ccooke> snorks: right
<davmor2> csthepoet are you still runnig hoary updated or breezy updated?
<ccooke> snorks: you need to add to your device section the line 'Option "VideoOverlay" "on"'
<ccooke> snorks: okay?
<csthepoet> davmor2, don't know
<snorks> ccooke: where is this device section? xorg.conf?
<csthepoet> davmor2, how can i find out
<n00bster1> is there a Firewall installed with ubuntu ?
<ccooke> snorks: sorry, yes
<snorks> ccooke: anything more in xorg.conf or do I save and quit?
<Benjamin_L> does anyone else experience problems with no sounds in latest breezy ?
<ccooke> snorks: depends. Got two monitors?
<snorks> ccooke: no
<ccooke> snorks: then save and restart X
<erUSUL> n00bster: firestarter
<alexcamilo> grrr. anyone know how to make the bios not complain about the keyboard bieng unplugged and not restarting? sigh.
<snorks> brb
<stpere> alexcamilo, halt on ...
<alexcamilo> ?
<davmor2> csthepoet click on applications do you have 'Add Applications' button at the bottom
<stpere> alexcamilo, enter your setup screen and look for line starting by halt on ...
<alexcamilo> oh
<n00bster> is ubuntu coms with a fFirewall ?
<erUSUL> n00bster: firestarter
<alexcamilo> thanx
<snorks> ccooke: well, didnt get error message
<Benjamin_L> is there a synaptic log of the latest actions ?
<n00bster> how can i x configure him ?
<ccooke> snorks: right. That'll help if you play videos :-)
<snorks> ccooke: sounds like a TV station's error signal :)
<snorks> ccooke: sounds = look
<ccooke> snorks: yeah
<ccooke> snorks: it's just a test pattern :-)
<snorks> ccooke: ok great. thanks man
<Chambers_> hey guys, is there an app for debian that will hold passwords?  Like it puts passwords into a database and you can print them out.  I have a program for windows that's called password keeper i'd like something similar for linux
<erUSUL> n00bster is graphical just run it and configure
<Mindlight> Hi yall. Got an easy one. If got a handheld Ipaq with familiar which I i connected to my Ubuntu and I want to bridge my eth0 with my usb0 (the network interfaces). But I also want to be able to surf normally with my workstation. So I figure that I will wipe IPs from eth0 and usb0 and then set up br0 with brctl. connect eth0 and usb0 to br0 and viola...we got bridge....and then set dhcp IP to br0.
<rosh> hello
<n00bster> how do i run it ?
<Mindlight> My problem is that I have a hard time to understand syntax in /etc/network/interfaces to really be sure that both usb0 & eth0 is up and bridged. I get it to work now and then but I never get really sure why it works etc. Anyone got a suggestion for what to write in interfaces to start with?
<Chambers_> snorks: you finally able to do sudo?
<davmor2> csthepoet click on applications do you have 'Add Applications' button at the bottom
<n00bster> ok, i just found out it's not installed !!
<erUSUL> n00bster: Aplications-> system tools->firestarter .......
<rosh> I have just compiled mplayer and it would not display anything, just plays the sound. Some vidix error seem to pop up. Anyone experienced this problem?
<imanol> hello
<daejavu> need some help with Themes sort of things :D
<WinZ> Help me please! After starting of gnome the symbol "P" can't be entered in any software. But I can enter it in console and gdm. After changing the keyboard layout in gnome all works fine. But there are the same problem after next booting. (Sorry for my bad english :( )
<daejavu> how can i get that little button bar at the bottom like in Mac OsX ?
<ompaul> Chambers_, these mypasswordsafe zsasfe in universe
<uruguaian> i've a parport cam.. and de kernel know it.. but i can make it work... exist support for parport webcams?
<Mindlight> daejavu: what do you run, Gnome or KDE?
<Chambers_> thanks ompaul , i'll check it out
<ompaul> Chambers_, however I have not tested either
<daejavu> Gnome
<davmor2> n00bster1 system/administration/synaptic type in your password then type firestarter in the search window
<daejavu> Mindlight, Gnome
<Benjamin_L> no one has problems with sound in latest breezy ?
<ompaul> Benjamin_L, define problems
<berserk__> no
<n00bster> it's not there, here's my menu picture: http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=e6b02p
<daejavu> Mindlight, any idea ?
<n00bster> i chaecked in Synaptic and sow that it's not installed !!!
<imanol> I have a problem with sound system: always i use some kde aplication a message says it put sound to /dev/null. I can hear sound of system, but not music. I have to kill -9 artsd. Dos any one why?
<Benjamin_L> ompaul, I don't have any sound at all although alsa loads without problems at start and the mixer shows no problems
<rob_p> n00bster:  It's not installed by default.  So install it if you need it.
<ompaul> Benjamin_L, what app are you trying to use?
<WinZ> anyone have problems with keyboard layout in gnome?
<csthepoet> davmor2, sorry i got a phone call and got distracted
<Benjamin_L> ompaul,  well, i got no system sound, no sound in xxms and no sound in lamip
<berserk__> xmms close?
<davmor2> csthepoet click on applications do you have 'Add Applications' button at the bottom
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, please paste the output of amixer onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<csthepoet> davmor2, no i have run application
<angelynn> with the sound trying turning the sound server on and off
<davmor2> csthepoet okay your hoary
<n00bster> but i just scannd my ports online , and ther is not a single port open, gottabe Firewall, no ?
<ompaul> Benjamin_L, I had no sound in xmms and found sound in beep which made me think it is an xmms config issue, if that does not work try killall esd and then see if there are any more packages to download
<rob_p> n00bster:  Probably because you are behind a NAT router.
<Benjamin_L> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2676
<n00bster> oh,, yes i em :}
<davmor2> csthepoet try opening a console and typing killall esd
<rob_p> n00bster:  Then you probably don't want to fool with a local firewall.
<erUSUL> n00bster no, there is nobady listen on the ports so the ports are closed but visible from internet
<flodine> guys is the mirrormax site gone
<WinZ>     ?
<n00bster> forgot all about this, so whay my frid cannot connect to my desktop? i'm using vnc4server
<csthepoet> davmor2, ok done it says esd: no process killed
<rob_p> n00bster:  You'll have to set up port forwarding on your router for that.
<n00bster> ectually my router is not blocking eny ports
<flodine> anyone on the hoary 5.04
<brenton> does hoary come with a GUI for configuring servers (http, ssh, etc)?
<flodine> is mirrormax working
<n00bster> hmm... how do i go about doing this (Alcatel STH)
<n00bster> you know what port vnc4server uses ?
<Benjamin_L> ompaul, no process killed and beep plays normally too, but without sound
<rob_p> n00bster:  Can't help you there.  You'll have to read the manual that came with it.
<davmor2> csthepoet okay try checking the system/preferences/sound and make sure it is switched on
<uruguaian> if i'm in the Gnome Desktop, can i change to de console mode?
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, in a Terminal: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<berserk__> no
<berserk__> off
<n00bster> but with windows eny app that i appruve in the xp firewall, get access !!
<ompaul> Benjamin_L, try firing up alsamixer or (or kmixer if kde installed) and check that for muted services of some sort
<Benjamin_L> well, i want it on and listen to analog output too
<erUSUL> brenton: webmin is the closest thing....
<csthepoet> davmor2, the enable sound server at startup is checked
<n00bster> no eny configurations are needed in the router ..
<RockyBurt|away> hm, anyone know if the linux-image-i686 kernel is good for pentium-m as well? (the description names ppro, celeron, p2, p3, p4)
<rob_p> n00bster:  Then either your router is not doing NAT or else it is already configured to forward inbound connections (like DMZ).
<erUSUL> RockyBurt|away: yes
<davmor2> csthepoet okay try in console sudo /etc/init.d/esd restart && /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, did you execute the amixer command?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2676
<n00bster> rob_p can yuo ping me ?
<rob_p> n00bster:  In that case, you shouldn't have to mess with the router.  However, you will need to know which local IP address is configured as the DMZ address if that's the case.
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, no, the second one.
<crimsun> this one --> in a Terminal: amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
* AlexMBas is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<csthepoet> davmor2, sudo: /etc/init.d/esd: command not found
<n00bster> i have no DMZ configuration (its and old Alcatel SpeedTauch Home)
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, that did it, don't know why :)
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, I know why, which is why I told you to do it. :)
<davmor2> csthepoet not sure then?  have you just updated it?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, ok, thanks :) tell me please. didn't change a thing related to this
<erUSUL> csthepoet: esd is not a "service" of init run it from a terminal
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, as you might guess, the element toggles which of the optical/analog outputs are selected as "enabled"/"primary"
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, yes, makes sense
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, but how does this change suddenly ?
<Lars_G> Ah, apokryphos went?
<Lars_G> no, there he is.
<csthepoet> erUSUL, ok
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Sir would you give me your feedback?
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, "change suddenly"?
<csthepoet> erUSUL,  * Shutting down ALSA...
<csthepoet>  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl store' failed with error message 'alsactl: save_state:1221: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'.  [ ok ] 
<csthepoet>  * Setting up ALSA...
<vladuz976> if i wanna have US enlish, what should i set my language locals to?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, well it worked this morning ^^
<spanglesontoast> why can I not press my eject button on this dvd-rw drive and  and it won't eject
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, is this due to the latest alsa update ?
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, have you dist-upgraded from Hoary to Breezy?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, long time ago
<apokryphos> Lars_G: on what exactly?
<erUSUL> spanglesontoast: maybe it is still mounted?
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, then you or some other application must have muted it
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I'm switching my computer tonight, from an Athlon XP to an Athlon 64 bit
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, strange but it works now ;)
<spanglesontoast> yea it works in suse
<erUSUL> csthepoet: have you done that as root??
<spanglesontoast> but not fedora mandrake dsl
<csthepoet> erUSUL, no
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, there is an open bugzilla issue regarding state being clobbered for dist-upgrades, and we're working on a solution for that
<spanglesontoast> or ubuntu
<apokryphos> Lars_G: if you don't mind not having flash, then, well, there shouldn't be anything really stopping you. =)
<csthepoet> erUSUL, do i?
<Benjamin_L> crimsun, ok, thanks again
<crimsun> Benjamin_L, np
<Lars_G> apokryphos: my current install loads and runs, but, is there any way to upgrade the system LIVE to AMD64?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: No flash?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: yes run it with sudo
<apokryphos> Lars_G: there is no way, nope.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: macromedia don't have flash yet for 64-bit, yup.
<csthepoet> erUSUL, ok i did it
<Lars_G> apokryphos: But they have a 32 bit flash for windows....
<csthepoet> erUSUL, it said shutting down ALSA then setting up ALSA
<apokryphos> Lars_G: I'd just save your /home/, reinstall ubuntu, and then a few extra packs and you should be fine.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: correct
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I have crossover.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I can run crossover with linux32
<brokenbox> anyone know why there are two packages for firefox,  mozilla-firefox and firefox?
<Lars_G> brokenbox: Are you using backports?
<Chinaman> how would i install ALSA with my audigy2 value?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: it might be available for 64-bit, no idea bout it really
<brokenbox> lemme check my sources.list real quick if i remember correctly i am
<crimsun> Chinaman, it should work automagically.
<Chinaman> hmm
<Chinaman> how do i install ALSA?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Nope, but I can use linux32 can't I?
<grogoreo> how can I find out why a program doesn't start? For instance mplayer  is installed but when I click on it in the Applications menu the cursor changes to busy but then stops and nothing comes up.
<erUSUL> csthepoet: run alsamixer in terminal
<crimsun> brokenbox, in Warty and Hoary, the Firefox package is called 'mozilla-firefox'. In Breezy, it's called 'firefox'.
<brokenbox> yeah i do, so firefox is the backported package
<crimsun> Chinaman, it's already installed
<apokryphos> Lars_G: you can create a chroot, yes
<Lars_G> brokenbox: Do not use the backports
<brokenbox> so if im running hoary i need to run  mozilla-firefox
<janne_Newbie> hi!
<csthepoet> erUSUL, it says no such device
<crimsun> brokenbox, yes. _unless_ you use backports (which you should avoid anyhow).
<erUSUL> grogoreo: run it from terminal
<janne_Newbie> how i can uninstall firefox and replace it eith Opera?
<peersoft> hey everyone
<peersoft> ;] 
<brokenbox> yeah im seeing that now
<crimsun> janne_Newbie, why replace firefox? Why not just install Opera?
<brokenbox> backports screwed up my firefox install
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Well, I can get the 64 bit cpu but still run it on 32 bit mode.
<brokenbox> thanks everyone
<erUSUL> csthepoet: which souncard are you trying to configure
<janne_Newbie> ok...
<peersoft> well i just downloaded kubuntu
<csthepoet> erUSUL, my laptop's sound card
<apokryphos> Lars_G: yes, that's what I said :)
<peersoft> to use on my PC @ home
<peersoft> ;] 
<crimsun> Chinaman, what's the issue with your Audigy2 Value anyhow?
<janne_Newbie> i just wondering bec my firefox make jokes with me...doesnt start...
<janne_Newbie> bec i updated ubuntu...
<apokryphos> janne_Newbie: what's the error?
<Chinaman> well, it's not working
<cute_bettong> ahhh good old hoary ^_^
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Sigh, thanks dude.
<erUSUL> csthepoet: which is?
<janne_Newbie> doesnt start....it try to start but doesnt make it finnish...
<csthepoet> erUSUL, hmm actualy i have no idea
<Lars_G> apokryphos: If I decide to do this, would it work if I change the sources to amd64 and use a dist-ipgrade
<apokryphos> Lars_G: but of course if you're running it in a 32-bit chroot, you're not really using amd64's power :P
<crimsun> Chinaman, that's way too vague to be useful.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: no
<Chinaman> doesn't automatically recognize card
<grogoreo> erUSUL: I've just tired it and found "MPlayer was compiled WITHOUT GUI support." even though I installed it via apt and mplayer-custom :-s
<apokryphos> Lars_G: mainly because the sources are exactly the same ;-)
<Chinaman> ubuntu just says unknown pci device
<erUSUL> csthepoet: run lsmod | grep snd
<janne_Newbie> later i try to put lynx...and then it worked...but today i try to install skype....and i played some reprositories...and it make some prob...
<Chinaman> it knows the company, but nothing more
<janne_Newbie> doesnt start...
<crimsun> Chinaman, lspci -v|grep audio
<erUSUL> grogoreo: well i do not know... i do not have mplayer myself
<Chinaman> lspci -v|grep audio
<Chinaman> oops
<Lars_G> apokryphos: sigh
<janne_Newbie> i think that firefox is somehow in related with ubuntu graphic interface? am i right?
<grogoreo> erUSUL: ok thanks, I'll try something else
<Chinaman> 0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0008
<apokryphos> Lars_G: you care for flash?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: And my games
<crimsun> Chinaman, paste the output from lspci -vv onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<csthepoet> erUSUL, ok which one do i read to you
<apokryphos> Lars_G: Cedega might well run on 64-bit; have you not checked?
<janne_Newbie> 9if i remove firefox packages i remove most of graphic systems same time?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: http://www.seanius.net/linux/amd64/cedega-hl2-amd64.html
<daejavu> need some help with Themes sort of things :D
<crimsun> janne_Newbie, no
<daejavu> how can i get that little button bar at the bottom like in Mac OsX ?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: paste to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<apokryphos> Lars_G: yup, a chroot
<janne_Newbie> crimsun....how?
<Chinaman> sent
<kent> hmm, I think i found a bug in Breezy/nautilus but im unsure of which package to file it against. If i choose to share a folder with nautilus, then first of all, the dialog is not resizeable, so I cant see the whole path, and it seems that my /home/kent/Desktop/Green Day is chopped to /home/kent/Desktop/Green.  :(  Should I file it against nautilus?
<janne_Newbie> have u removed firefox?
<nuopus> hello
<Chinaman> hi
<csthepoet> erUSUL, ok done
<erUSUL> csthepoet: tell me the url... ;)
<nuopus> hey does anyone know if Debian/Ubuntu has a way to remove unused packages?
<Chinaman> crimsun: now what?
<tga> nuopus, how would you define an unused package?
<crimsun> janne_Newbie, sure. Ubuntu works fine without it.
<rob^> use aptitude
<apokryphos> nuopus: deborphan, and debfoster for others if need-be
<nuopus> a package that is not a dependency of anything else and was not explicitly installed
<Lars_G> apokryphos: But I can't afford the downtime right now, I'll use it in 32 bit until I can reinstall. Sigh
<csthepoet> erUSUL, it has your name
<crimsun> Chinaman, it's standard to say the URL
<nuopus> gentoo and arch this is easy
<nuopus> okay deborphan
<Chinaman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2677
<Chinaman> i am such a n00b
* Chinaman smacks self
<janne_Newbie> Crimsun..? Does it harm my ubuntu if i remove firefox package....?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: ok
<tga> janne_Newbie, no
<Lars_G> apokryphos: This is all your file.
<crimsun> janne_Newbie, see above where I said "no"
<apokryphos> Lars_G: sorry?
<janne_Newbie> what package i must remove? there many packages...?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: It's your fault I need to reinstall
<Lars_G> janne_Newbie: mozilla-firefox
<Leshrac> does anyone know how can I play wmv files?
<crimsun> Chinaman, and what are the contents of /proc/asound/cards?
<Chinaman> wtf
<Chinaman> hmm
<tga> !tell leshrac about codecs
<apokryphos> Lars_G: what are you talking about?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: and you can not run alsamixer...? it's weird
<janne_Newbie> i put it down...
<tga> Leshrac, afaik the w32codecs package will enable you to play wmvs
<Chinaman> crimsun: doesn't exist
<janne_Newbie> thanks for advice...
<Digo_RP> lo guys
<Chinaman> asound folder doesn't exist
<nuopus> okay and one more question. does totem in ubuntu look in /usr/lib/win32 for the win32 codecs like the stock mplayer does?
<csthepoet> erUSUL, what's the command to run it again
<csthepoet> erUSUL, i'll just try agian
<Digo_RP> guys please anyone could help me? I'm trying to setup network on gnone syste/AdministrationNetworking
<Digo_RP> I got that error message -> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<tga> what's a nice trouble ticket system?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: alsamixer
<Digo_RP> what could I do to fix it?
<crimsun> Chinaman, ok, now I need lspci -nv output
<Digo_RP> anyone could help me
<csthepoet> erUSUL, just type that?
<csthepoet> erUSUL, do i type it in root?
<Digo_RP> Failed to run network-admin:
<janne_Newbie> im so unsure for these things bec i i used one time....sudo apt-get upgrade -f .....command to fix my problems....(1 package) and it removed 10 packages included nautilus etc...
<erUSUL> csthepoet: yes in a terminal no need to be root
<daejavu> If u wanna change the Splash Screen   pic .. where do u put the new one ?
<brokenbox> So i cant get either package mozilla-firefox or firefox to remove with synaptic, or aptitude.  It keeps telling me one needs the other to operate or fails on the .deb extraction any idears?
<jmg> arrgh i have a bug in reportbug!
<Chinaman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2679
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Would it be saner to forget about the amd 64?
<csthepoet> erUSUL, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<nuopus> I installed new breezy ... and there is no splash screen like everyone talks about .... the live-CD does though. How do I turn this on ... what package do I dpkg-reconfigure?
<IcE-bOy> hi
<erUSUL> csthepoet: try 'ls /dev/snd/' and check that the devs are threre
<tga> can anyone recommend a trouble-ticket system?
<brokenbox> whats the consensus on upgrading to breezy, is it worth it?
<Dalkus> is there a way to block any incoming mail from *.whatever.com in thunderbird?
<Dalkus> or on a server that I don't have root access to?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: once I go to the AMD64 will all .debs pulled by apt/synaptic automatically be amd64 debs even if the system installed is 32bit?
<nuopus> I just came to breezy from gentoo. I like so far
<crimsun> Chinaman, does the retail box for your sound card mention "7.1" or 24-bit? This pci id looks familiar.
<csthepoet> erUSUL, controlC0  controlC1  pcmC1D0c  pcmC1D0p  timer
<csthepoet> erUSUL, that's what came up
<Chinaman> yes, it's 7.1
<Chinaman> and 24-bit
<apokryphos> Lars_G: as I said, I would most certainly rather have an amd64 (and do)
<crimsun> Chinaman, are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<Digo_RP> guys please is not working
<Chinaman> hoary
<crimsun> Chinaman, you need to compile the snd-ca0106 driver. I'm sending you instructions.
<crimsun> !tell Chinaman about alsa-source
<jmg> crimsun: reportbug in breezy is totally broken... im going to file directly to malone
<stein> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<stein> Any idea why I get this ? Maybe becasue of failed update I had today ?
<nuopus> stein: have you tried doing a depmod -ae?
<Chase> does anyone know how to write a sudoers line so my user can shutdown the PC without a password? I want to be able to run it in a script so cant be here to type in the pasword
<morale> w
<stein> nuopus: no
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I didn't get that, could you rephrase?
<nuopus> try it
<crimsun> jmg, bugzilla. It's a main package.
<n00bster> can enyone plz upload the deafolt ubuntu Wallpaper file here: http://tinypic.com/ (i lost my)
<nuopus> stein: or if you just recently upgraded kernel ... reboot
<erUSUL> csthepoet: well the devs are there...
<nuopus> stein: or do both! lol
<jmg> crimsun: arrgh so many disparate bug trackers!!!
<n00bster> prefreblly on 1280x1024 resolution
<stein> nuopus:  I rebooted. I tries depmod -ae , it is still the same
<Lord_Athur> hello
<crimsun> jmg, it will all be over. Soon.
<Lord_Athur> I've a question
<crimsun> we may have answers.
<Chinaman> what's the ISA pnp driver?
<stein> nuopus: it is a pretty stupid error : Operation not permitted , I am root, what else does it want ???
<crimsun> Chinaman, it's not relevant for you; answer "no"
<Goofster> hi folks, I'm trying my hand at ubuntu, specifically, trying to install a wlan pcmcia card with a rt2500 chipset. I followd the wiki page about this, but I can't seem to get my network up. anyone have experience with this?
<crimsun> Chinaman, then answer "yes" to debugging
<nuopus> lol
<rob_p> Chase:  "username ALL= NOPASSWD: /path/to/script" should do it...
<Lord_Athur> What happen when the terminal has a problem, Do I have to reinstall all (formating and all)?
<nuopus> stein: I have seen that before if the modules were not build with same symbols as the current running kernel
<Chinaman> which one do i choose now?
<Chase> rob_p: i tryed that is said i had to be root to do that 'shutdown: you must be root to do that!'
<crimsun> Chinaman, ca0106
<nuopus> stein: but those modules are the ones from the linux-restricted package?
<stein> nuopus: so what now ? apt-get upgrade ?  Install updates ?
<Chinaman> not one of the choices
<stein> nuopus: I have plain hoary + some updates
<n00bster> can enyone upload the deafolt ubuntu Wallpaper file to here: http://tinypic.com/ (i lost my) ...
<apokryphos> Lars_G: amd64 is far superior (and I prefer it). It has a couple of drawbacks, but as I said, personally I easily prefer it.
<nuopus> stein: You could try that. Some reasons for that happening: ndiswrapper module compiled with symbols from a different kernel ... and .. well ... thats it!
<nuopus> stein: lol
<erUSUL> csthepoet: what was youre problem? you can not hear anything?
<uruguaian> i've a parport cam.. and de kernel know it.. but i can make it work... exist support for parport webcams?
<nuopus> stein: thats all I can think of
<csthepoet> erUSUL, nope
<nuopus> brb
<n00bster> i mean the vreezy wallpapaer file :}
<n00bster> breezy *
<stein> nuopus: I had an update of 105 packages today, but i failed for some reason :-(
<stein> i=it
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Ok I will do it. but if I decide not to upgrade my ubuntu to amd64 for now. Will any package I pull with apt be amd64 anyhow?
<apokryphos> yes, of course
<rob_p> Chase:  Then apply it to the shutdown command as in, "username ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/shutdown -h now" or similar.
<n00bster> can enyone upload the deafolt ubuntu Wallpaper file to here: http://tinypic.com/ (i lost my) ...
<Chinaman> crimsun: ca0106 is not one of the choices
<Chinaman> do i install all?
<erUSUL> csthepoet: run amixer info
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, did you actually erase the file, or just change your current wallpaper?
<JDigital> When does Breezy come out?
<Lars_G> JDigital: October.
<Lars_G> JDigital: Hopefully
<MadpilotPPC> Oct 13th
<JDigital> It's October already!
<stein> Is kernel  2.6.10-5-386 the latest for hoary ?
<csthepoet> erUSUL, amixer: Control device default open error: No such device
<JDigital> Oh.
<n00bster> erase
<JDigital> It's already seventeen minutes into October
<JDigital> I want my breezy
<JDigital> mainly because it will have the latest mplayer
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Please? sir?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: whatt?
<n00bster> i erased the file, can you plz uload? i'm talking about the one woth the teardrops :}
<apokryphos> Lars_G: I'll feel old if you keep calling me sir ;-)
<n00bster> the one with the teardrops *
<Chinaman> crimsun: how do i enable universal repository?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: When I move to the amd64, if I keep using my current k7 kernel and i386 system, will apt pull i386 packages or will it start pulling amd64 packages automatically?
<Chinaman> i think that could be my problem
<n00bster> >?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: you can't "keep your current kernel", you can't do an "update to 64"; you have to do a full-blown reinstall
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Why can't I keep my kernel? I booted my HDD on the AMD64 as a test and it worked perfectly....
<erUSUL> csthepoet: i'm lost. you have your card there but the mixers can not acces it... can not help you sorry
<Lars_G> apokryphos: And all ran without troubles.
<n00bster> MadpilotPPC, are you uploading ??
<apokryphos> Lars_G: ...because you won't be running 64-bit, and you don't just change the kernel; you need to change *all packages*
<IcE-bOy> i have 2 different laptops with ubunt breezy and with 2 laptops when i try to change the brignets with FN + ... the laptops go to sleep
<Lars_G> I know.
<IcE-bOy> what can i do ?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I know... but I can't reinstall my system RIGHT NOW, so I will run in 32 bits for a little while longer.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: do you not have your /home on a seperate partition or something?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I can't afford more than 30 minutes downtime dude.
<Lars_G> btw is dude better? ;)
<apokryphos> then you can't reinstall :)
<n00bster> MadpilotPPC, are you uploading ?.....
<csthepoet> erUSUL, that's ok my best friend fixed it before i'm sure you can figure it out again
<lamp_> n8
<csthepoet> erUSUL, thanks for your help
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Correct I wont reinstall until latter in the week
<n00bster> can enyone pleas upload the deafolt ubuntu Wallpaper file to here: http://tinypic.com/ (i deleted my by mistake) ...
<Lars_G> apokryphos: That's why I am asking, if while i don't reinstall,  I can do apt-get with ease or I will have to wait until I reinstall.
<n00bster> plzzzzzzz
<apokryphos> Lars_G: I'd really recommend just waiting
<janne_Newbie> why it says: ubuntu-desktop...when i want just remove firefox?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Ok, but I need to do the switch tonight or I'll loose the opportunity.
<Chinaman> crimsun?
<apokryphos> janne_Newbie: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that depends on a few default things; i.e. firefox
<apokryphos> Lars_G: well, you know your options :)
<K^Holtz> Would someone be able to tell me how well ubuntu will support the hardware from my Compaq? It's an old 900MHz pc. I installed red hat on it once before and had some issues. I was hoping ubuntu would be different. Sorry if this question is too general.
<SamyG> hello everybody
<janne_Newbie> not all about ubuntu desktop...etc..graphical...systems...?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: ..... I like your style very much, but there is something in you that makes me what to whine or just give up and turn around and go away.
* tga can't figure out where his request-tracker3.2 install went
<n00bster> 10x 4 nothing :[
<jack-> fn~K^Holtz: just give it a try
<Lars_G> apokryphos: It's that soft cheerfullness in which you refuse to understand, and make me feel it's on complete purpose. :)
<jack-> running ubuntu on a dell crap pc here without problems
<janne_Newbie> and if i remove it how i can connect to internet....? does some1 have connection to get opera...?
<K^Holtz> haha.. i had a feeling that would be my answer
<jack-> compaq cant be worse
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Thanks for your advice, it's appreciated.
<K^Holtz> i dunno.. compaq is pretty bad
<jack-> dell is worse, believe me
<K^Holtz> i couldnt even installed windows w/o problems
<apokryphos> Lars_G: once again, I'm seriously confused about what you're talking about exactly. You're coming out with random disjointed sentences 8)
<jack-> some compaq pcs are pretty ok
<Lars_G> apokryphos: How the fuck can I explain? :)
<janne_Newbie> or..if i remove firefox...can i get it back full funtioning back...
<janne_Newbie> istalling packages again...?
<SamyG> Excuse me, I would like to know if ubuntu can be installed in SATA hdds. I once tried to install other distro (mandrake) and it wasn't able.
<K^Holtz> if i install and run into an issue like No Sound... could that be fixed by downloading some type of drivers or something?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: I am getting an amd64, but only if I install it tonight. I need to run this amd64 in 32 bit under my current install for a week more. While I do so, I wonder if apt-get will install packages for 32 bit or for 64 bit, if it bases on the distro that was installed or the arch it detects.
<apokryphos> Lars_G: I understand the situation, no need to further explain, I think. I gave you comments though -- you know the options :P
<apokryphos> Lars_G: but you are indeed a fast typer :)
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Lol. ok. Thanks apokryphos I will refrain from using apt, and will run the system in 32 bit under an amd64 for a week. that is my decision. thanks
<apokryphos> Lars_G: the distro it installs
<barspi> Quick question. Should I (A) Install 5.04 and upgrade to 5.10 final? (can it be done?) or (B) Install 5.10 Preview and then upgrade to 5.10 final?
* Lars_G sighs with relief.
<janne_Newbie> u say people..that if i remove firefox packages...that my computer works fine else where...?
<Lars_G> janne_Newbie: Why are you so determined to remove your firefox?
<K^Holtz> jack-?
<jack-> answer is yes, most probably
<K^Holtz> ok, thank you
<janne_Newbie> bec it give me too much for headeache....it wont upgrade....
<Lars_G> janne_Newbie: Then don't upgrade it, and don't use it.
<jack-> barspi, install 5.04 and get 5.10 when its final
<jack-> will be a smooth upgrade
<Lars_G> I feel faint.
<janne_Newbie> i upgraded my ubuntu and then my firefox is f..ing...me up...
<Lars_G> I'll go make the upgrade.
<Lars_G> thanks a lot apokryphos
<NightLord> I got a problem
<MrGardenHoseMan> where is the file located with all the reposetory info?
<Lars_G> NightLord: Yes, you relate instead of asking.
<barspi> hmm I hope so :-)  Actually it's for my home server. I don't need fancy desktop stuff. It's been running redhat 7.3 for years
<janne_Newbie> but i upgraded...and now i want get good browser to get internet....that work...
<NightLord> I wanna burn an iso in breezy, but when I try to burn it, the computer doesn't recognise that there is a CDR in the drive
<apokryphos> MrGardenHoseMan: /etc/apt/
<MrGardenHoseMan> thx
<apokryphos> janne_Newbie: what distro version and what firefox version?
<barspi> I hope 5.10 will recognize ALL my notebook's hardware, though. Especially the wifi and touchpad...
<apokryphos> janne_Newbie: you probably had backports enabled or something
<a_monkey> what do you open a .eapp with again?
<csthepoet> how do i get kunbuntu?
<jrattner1> synaptic
<jrattner1> type kubuntu
<jrattner1> :  )
<janne_Newbie> my mozilla-firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 and other mark...
<csthepoet> thanks
<jrattner1> csthepoet, you know where synaptic is?
<apokryphos> csthepoet: or just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<janne_Newbie> my distro is 5.04...
<SamyG> okey... sorry, but I think I'll need to repeat the question. I've searched documentation and I still haven't found if ubuntu is compatible with SATA hdds... would someone explain me that please?
<janne_Newbie> it tries to put version 1.0.7....
<janne_Newbie> and i have this time backports
<jsubl2> SamyG: works with my sata disk
<janne_Newbie> its backports bad?
<apokryphos> janne_Newbie: remove the backports/hoary-updates repository from your sources.list, then sudo aptitude purge mozilla-firefox, then sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: I am back
<erUSUL> SamyG: it should be compatible. i do not know if you can istall directly to them though
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: did you get the correct usplash version?
<csthepoet> jrattner1, i looked for it in synaptic and didn't see it
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: cpio: ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: No such file or directory
<jrattner1> csthepoet, make sure all your repositories are enabled
<SamyG> erUSUL, what do you mean with "directly"?
<darklogic> how can i change my default media player from totem to kaffeine
<jrattner1> csthepoet, go to settings--> repositories in synaptic
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: but it's there so is kubuntu splash
<csthepoet> apokryphos, i did that but didn't do anything either
<jrattner1> csthepoet, is there a check mark by all them
<janne_Newbie> what does that sudo aptitude purge does?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: so what was the repo listing
<janne_Newbie> this is new to me....
<Chinaman|Food> hi crimsun
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: pastebin your sources.list, and we'll see
<MachineScrew> pastenbin what
<Chinaman|Food> still need help with alsa
<apokryphos> csthepoet: did what, sorry?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: your /etc/apt/sources.list
<erUSUL> SamyG: i do not know if the install cd can install ubuntu /boot or / in the sata drive
<janne_Newbie> what does that sudo aptitude purge does?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: ok what would be the full line
<janne_Newbie> this is new to me....
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, ok
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: unless you're sure you don't have the 17 usplash anymore
<csthepoet> jrattner1, i didnt see any boxes to check
<Chinaman|Food> i've gotten to selection screen
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, did you follow the directions that were sent to you?
<janne_Newbie> never heard about command like it...
<Chinaman|Food> and i don't see the ca0106
<csthepoet> apokryphos, nevermind that
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, what do you see instead?
<Chinaman|Food> is it possible that i don't have unversal repositories?
<jrattner1> csthepoet, they are all checked?
<MachineScrew> no I have 18
<MachineScrew> now
<MachineScrew> just did another upgrade
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, the command would have failed if you didn't have universe enabled
<SamyG> erUSUL: and in that case, what should I do?
<Chinaman|Food> dummy, seq dummy, virmidi, loopback
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: remove the extra repositories, and install breezy's usplash
<Chinaman|Food> ad1816a
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: i did it is
<Chinaman|Food> ad1848
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, you don't see it under 'c'?
<Chinaman|Food> ali5451
<apokryphos> !info usplash breezy
<ubotu> usplash: (Userspace bootsplash utility), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.1-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 144 kB
<Chinaman|Food> c?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: check that; looks like you didn't
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, the name of the driver is 'ca0106'
<csthepoet> jrattner1, i got it thanks
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and we'll see, anyhow
<jrattner1> csthepoet, sounds good
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: I only have updates main update list
<Chinaman|Food> uh...i'm at the configuring alsa-source screen
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: ?
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, yes, where you need to pick a driver using the space bar
<D1> what do you guys think of the new breezy splash screen?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: pastebin it... really
<Chinaman|Food> yeah
<crimsun> Chinaman|Food, the driver is named ca0106
<Chinaman|Food> ther's no ca0106
<RockyBurt> anyone have a suggestion on which webcam to get to use with my ubuntu install with least amount of resistance?
<Chinaman|Food> wait
<Chinaman|Food> just a sec
<MachineScrew> ok
<Chinaman|Food> now i do
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: what would be the line just replace archive.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: copy the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list, and paste it onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl -- once you've done that, press "send" and produce the URL here
<MachineScrew> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2680
<abimael_sesshoum> @hotmail.com
<erUSUL> SamG: try to install and see if it fails and why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.255.6]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.255.63]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.213.255.6]  by crimsun
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: comment-out the breezy-updates and all the backports below
<SamyG> erUSUL, okey, thank you very much
<crimsun> jrattner1, it would have been more polite to ask.
<crimsun> :)
<SamyG> see ya!
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: ok done
<jrattner1> crimsun, i wasnt sure if you were a bot to be honest, I was just curious
<moparfan90> hello
<IanG> hello to you too
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: if you're sure you did all that, then sudo aptitude purge usplash && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install usplash
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: still getting 18
<moparfan90> i have a game called torcs and its in applications -> debian ->games     but sometimes the debian tab is there and other times its not. how do i get it to always be there?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: Setting up usplash (0.1-18)
<MachineScrew> i did a copy past of what you said
* apokryphos thinks you didn't comment out all the requested ones
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: I did damn it
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: at the top right
<apokryphos> top-right? Eh?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: pastebin your new current sources.list, then, or just post it in #flood
<leonik> i need massive help on getting my windows system back
<leonik> i instaleld winddows on 50 gigs of my hdd
<leonik> and then i just installed breezy on the other 100
<leonik> it didnt ask me if i want to do a dual os system
<leonik> and now im stuck always booting into ubuntu which isnt a bad thing but i cant play my win games right now
<apokryphos> it does, but anyway...
<apokryphos> !tell leonik about grub
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2682
<leonik> fantastic
<leonik> so when do i press escape at startup?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: my girlfriend has 16
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: and you definitely ran that whole command?
<leonik> or wait how do i edit the menu.lst?
<leonik> where is that located?
<leonik> nm
<leonik> nm
<MachineScrew> apokryphos
<apokryphos> hi
<RockyBurt> is it possible to install a new ttf font without restarting X (or even logging out of X) ?
<RockyBurt> (using ubuntu breezy)
<leonik> ahhh i dont have grub!
<ubuntu> Live-CD
<IanG> Annoying new install problem from newbie coming over from the dark side: i can ping www.google.com ok, but can't browse unless i key ip address.  help?  be gentle, i'm a quick learner but new to linux.  Thanks
<ubuntu> Yes
<kent> RockyBurt, just put them in .fonts in home-dir.
<MadpilotPPC> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<RockyBurt> kent: they don't seem to get picked up
<MadpilotPPC> RockyBurt, see ubotu above ^^^
<ubuntu> do you remember the name of  the mounting fix script
* RockyBurt reads
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2683
<kent> RockyBurt, strange :(
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: and her works
<leonik> i just used synaptic to get grub but it didnt make the menu.lst file
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: well, you could just grab her .deb and install that if it does
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: she is getting 18
<ubuntu> enyone remember's  the name of  the script that kixes mounting point ??
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: I thought you said she had 16?
<ubuntu> mac_mount fix somthing ...
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: she is doing an update
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: right now
<jason> hi can anyone help my
<ubuntu> ??
<jcarr> godammit
<doc_> ?
<kent> RockyBurt, it should work automaticly, so perhaps you should file a bug about it?
<jcarr> mark my words ubuntu, YOU WILL PAY!
<jason> the icon for gaim is not showing up on then top panle thingy
<ubuntu> PAY 4 WHAT ?
<jason> i accidently removed it
<jason> and cant get it back
<jcarr> ubuntu: you gave me a BROKEN LINUX!
<MadpilotPPC> jcarr, you gonig to ask an actual queston, or just rant?
<MadpilotPPC> *going
<ubuntu> lol, i'm just en ubuntu Live-CD user ......
<jason> I ASKED A QUESTION
<jason> ANSWER MINE
<doc_> Anyone know how good the Breezy pre release is? Should I bother changing from hoary on a new install? updates would be nice but broken stuff sucks... any opintion?
<jcarr> every linux I have installed ran smoothly, but Ubuntu... things have been going wrong left and right!
<ubuntu> :} lollllllllllllllllllll
<jcarr> gnome term: doesn't work
<jcarr> firefox: locks up
<tristanmike> jason, slow down with the caps
<jcarr> xine: freezes up!
<jason> sorry
<ubuntu> hheheheh DUDE I"M NOT UBUNTU OFFICIAL !!!! CAPISH ? "}
<jcarr> interface unresponsive
<D1> never had any of those problems, weird.
<misterdiff> ok, i'm extremely tired
<jcarr> Kubuntu: locks up and cannot click on anything in the kicker
<jcarr> ubuntu, this is your fault
<Dalkus> jcarr, actually I'd say it's yours
<Dalkus> because it works fine over here
<jason> the gaim icon isnt in the top panle cause i accidently removed it how do i get it back
<jcarr> ubuntu: and rest assured... YOU WILL PAY!
<ubuntu> FO YOU HAVE A GUN ???
<apokryphos> ubuntu: alright, no shouting please
<amep> And it works fine on 3 machines here.
<apokryphos> ubuntu: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<ubuntu> SHOOT ME ME :}
<jcarr> why does gnome-term lock up on me
<ubuntu> or STFUP !
<D1> seriously, even my mom doesn't have that much trouble using ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<D1> runs great on her pc
<jason> the gaim icon isnt in the top panle cause i accidently removed it how do i get it back
<jcarr> it starts, there is a big whitebar where the scrollbar should be, and firefox locks up
<jcarr> WHY!?
<ubuntu> hehehe
<jrattner1> I can feel it in the air
<JDigital> how odd
<jcarr> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, WHY!?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85-64-145-198.barak-online.net]  by apokryphos
<JDigital> did you try restarting
<jcarr> TELL ME WHY!!! or BAN ME!
<misterdiff> everytime i launch openoffice2 it crashes the entire system. i'd like to just re-download the packages but whenever i remove it and try to reinstall it with the synaptic package manager it just installs a package directly from the hard drive
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jcarr!*@*]  by apokryphos
<misterdiff> how can i get around this
<jason> the gaim icon isnt in the top panle cause i accidently removed it how do i get it back
<tristanmike> lol
<JDigital> I know "restart" isn't a very linux way to fix things
<jason> ANSWER PLEASE
<amep> jason: I'm work on something for you.
<jason> oh thank you
<apokryphos> jason: no need to shout :)
<tristanmike> jason, that should be a setting in the "plugins" settings of your preferences, and you don't need to use caps
<screevo2> Hi, anyone know how to get rid of the rapid beeping by alsa on Startup when you install nForce 2 drivers?
<moparfan90> helo
<tristanmike> jason, a plugin for system tray
<jason> i have tried that and it doesnt work
<screevo2> It's driving me nuts whenever I reboot (which admittedly isnt often)
<tristanmike> jason, did you remove it, then reinstall it?
<jason> gaim or the plugin
<amep> Jason: warty? or breezy?
<jason> im realy new to this what is warty or breezy
<tristanmike> jason, it's the release name for your copy of Ubuntu
<screevo2> Warty is a previous version of Ubuntu, Breezy is the upcoming version
<jason> well i guess its warty
<MadpilotPPC> Hoary is the current version
<screevo2> Warty Warthog, Breezy Badger. The current version, 5.0.4 is Hoary Hedgehog
<jason> cause its not the upcoming version
<tristanmike> jason, and Hoary is another, that is the current one
<screevo2> er, 5.04
<intangible> you can refer to the version number if that's easier, 4.10, 5.04, 5,10
<jason> im using horay
<jason> hoary 5.o4
<moparfan90> its 5.04 not 5.o4
<jason> thats what i meant
<amep> Sorry I should have said Hoary/ breezy. That's what I ment.
<jason> oh ok
<ali4728> Help hey guys I cant login to my ubuntu (Error :Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. ) On ly failsafe terminal allowed how can I fix this?
<MadpilotPPC> ali4728, do you get an error about .ICEauthority?
<amep> jason: So you are missing the tray icon for Gaim (in the upper right part of the screen)? Or the launcher in the menus?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jason> the try icon
<ali4728> MadpilotPPC, (~/.xsession-error file)
<ali4728> MadpilotPPC, there is some installation problem or that you maybe out of disk space.
<MadpilotPPC> ali4728, OK, that's different from the error I've had... not sure what your error means
<amep> jason: check in the preferences for Gaim (main gaim window > Tools > Preferences). Select plugins on the left pane.
<ali4728> I did alot of program installation (for mail server) as sudo and when I rebooted I got this problem
<jason> i didn that and it doesnt work
<timmow> Hi how is everyone? I have found a good cover getter for muine if anyone is interested
<KvaZi> Hi! :D
<amep> jason: So you enabled the system tray plugin and it still doesn't show up?
<jason> still doesnt show up
<amep> jason:  Have you restarted gaim since you enabled it? That might help.
<jrattner1> jason, it doesnt appear in the system tray unless you are away
<jrattner1> jason it iconifies it when you are away
* P229 suspects that timmow is a spambot
<JDigital> I'm not away and GAIM is still next to myclock
<amep> jrattner1: That is not my experience with Gaim.
<leonik> when i install grub it doesnt create a menu.lst
<jrattner1> amep, what version are you using
<leonik> im using breezy and i installed in synaptic
<jason> WEL I REINTALLED GAIM AND IT STILL DIDNT WORK
<jason> oops sorry about hte caps
<misterdiff> everytime i launch openoffice2 it crashes the entire system. i'd like to just re-download the packages but whenever i remove it and try to reinstall it with the synaptic package manager it just installs a package directly from the hard drive
<misterdiff> how can i get around this
<KvaZi> Which version of ubuntu should i get, guys? I'm seeing 3 on the website
<amep> jason: if you don't have any important configuration or logs in gaim, delete the .gaim directory from your home directory. That will reset the config. I can walk you through the delete if you need it.
<intangible> you could try removing all your gaim settings and then see if you still have the problem after starting it again
<P229> jason: have you restarted X since the problem with gaim started?
<jason> yeah please walk me thought that
<amep> jrattner1: both 1.1.4 and 1.5.0
<timmow> how about a purge of the applications?
<KvaZi> .....
<jrattner1> amep, yeh im on 1.1.4
<P229> jason: through restarting X?
<misterdiff> when ubuntu downloads packages, what directory does it download to?
<amep> jason: it will be easier on terminal. Are you comfortable with that?
<P229> oh
<ali4728> help I cant logon to my Ubuntu I got this Error message http://pastebin.com/379215 ant help?
<jason> yeah terminal is ok
<morale> ali4728, look at your ~/.xsession-errors file
<jason> restarting didnt do anything
<amep> misterdiff: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ali4728> morale, I can not find that file
<amep> jason: OK, go to terminal and type "ls ~/.gaim"
<morale> did you make changes to your .xinitrc?
<P229> jason: then you might try what amep suggested and delete your gaim directory
<jason> yeah i am
<jason> now what
<peersoft> question:
<peersoft> im trying ot burn the kubuntu iso to CD
<amep> jason: you should get something like "accel accounts.xml" and a few other files. This is just to make sure we don't delete the wrong thing.
<peersoft> but nero 6 sint doing it
<peersoft> it is burning the image
<shekhar> can someone help me with metacity window manager?
<peersoft> not the data in it
<peersoft> for a bootable
<jason> yeah thast is what i got
<P229> jason: looks like amep is walking you through it
<jason> yup
<jason> now what
<peersoft> can anyone help me?
<IanG> help. i can ping www.google.com ok on new 5.10 install, but can't browse web unless i key ip address.  be gentle, i'm a quick learner but new to linux.  Thanks
<amep> jason: then exit Gaim (if you havn't) and run "rm -ri ~/.gaim". You will need to ok a bunch of deletes by pressing y. If anything looks odd hit ctrl-C so that nothing bad gets deleted.
<morale> try to connect via an non-existant proxy?
<amep> jason: sorry I type slow.
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<misterdiff> amep, what'll happen if i delete all of those file in that dir?
<doc_> is apt-get dist-upgrade supposed to take me from Hoary to Breezy or no?? I ran it but it still says Hoary....
<cevizoglu> can someone explain what the battery-monitor stats mean? (not in the manpage): here is an example: 1126396887 88 1 2005/09/11 00:01:27 -1
<jason> uh i get this...
<jason> rm: descend into directory `/home/jason/.gaim'?
<timmow> doc_: have you change all the entries in /etc/apt/source.list to breezy?
<amep> misterdiff: It'd might be OK. But "sudo apt-get clean" will do it for you the "right way". I think synaptic has a command for this too.
<kent> doc_, you need to change the system to fetch from Breezy and not Hoary. Either change it in synaptic, or manually by editing /etc/apt/sources.list  (change hoary to breezy)
<cevizoglu> oh, sorry I meant battery-log
<amep> jason: say y. it is asking if it can move into the directory to do the recursive delete.
<jason> ooh ok
<timmow> easy wat sed '/hoary/breezy/g' -ri /etc/apt/sources.list
<doc_> kent / timmow , no I didnt change it... when I do so, apt-get dist-upgrade will do it?
<jason> type y for all?
<misterdiff> amep, what about the packages that come from the cd. are they stored locally somewhere or not
<ali4728> morale, how can I find this file (~/.xsession-errors)
<cevizoglu> nm, I will just use battery-graph
<amep> jason: yes pretty much. just make sure it isn't deleting all your docs or save games. ;-)
<_jason> jason:  nice name
<Em`Zee> Is there anyone here who can help me debug a custom-built kernel (2.6.11-OpenMosix) that's panicking?
<jason> thakn you
<doc_> timmow, sed: can't find label for jump to `reezy/g'
<jason> alright its all gone
<jason> i hit y for all
<amep> misterdiff: They are copied to the disk during the initial install and maybe at other times. I'm not sure. But they would be in the same place AFAIK. And would be cleaned.
<amep> jason: I hope that will fix it for you.
<jason> amep: so now i hust reinstall it
<Em`Zee> I'm getting a "modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting unix (/lib/modules/2.6.11-om/kernel/net/unix/unix.ko): Invalid module format" about 20 times
<Em`Zee> then a kernel panic and system halt
<Em`Zee> and a whole bunch of messages saying my modules don't exist in /proc/modules
<amep> jason: No just restart it. You deleted your user local config. The install will be unaffected.
<amep> jason: restart Gaim. Not the computer.
<cevizoglu> what is the name of the battery applet?  mine crashed on my powerbook after today's minor upgrade in breezy
<jason> ok
<moparfan90> jason, did it work?
<jason> amep: god damnit no it didnt work
<IanG> is my question too boring / am i not using irc correctly?
<amep> cevizoglu: package name or name in the applet selector? It's Battery Charge Applet in the selector.
<amep> Jason: maybe the tray itself crashed. It is an applet.
<cevizoglu> amep, the name with which I would launch it in the terminal to try to make it come up again
<_jason> IanG:  what's your question?
<jason> well then hwo do i fix it
<Chinaman|Food> can anyone help me with ALSA?
<timmow> doc_: sorry this is what you need  sed 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<amep> jason: right click the panel. Select add to panel. Scroll down and select Notication Area. Click Add.
<IanG> thanks _jason,  help. i can ping www.google.com ok on new 5.10 install, but can't browse web unless i key ip address.  be gentle, i'm a quick learner but new to linux.  Thanks
<timmow> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<doc_> timmow, and apt-get dist-upgrade will be just as good as a cd rom install then? or are there problems usualy.. ?
<cevizoglu> amep, nevermind, I just added it to the panel again... now it seems to work
<moparfan90> whats that area called thats next to the clock and shows the update icon??
<amep> cevizoglu: Cool. I don't know so I'm glad it worked.
<moparfan90> if i had toadd that again?
<timmow> doc_: I did a dist-upgrade.  I can't say it is good as a cd rom install but it did the job for me
<jason> IT WORKED
<jason> YAY
<doc_> timmow, cool I'll give it a shot thanks..
<amep> jason: Great!
<boxerboy29> i miss ubuntu instalation :(
<jason> YAY
<jason> THANK YOU
<jason> I LOVE YOU
<timmow> doc_ : if you are uncomfortable it may need some tweaking, but it keeps any tweaking you did
<zer0`> moparfan90: notification area
<amep> jason: you yell alot.
<redon2> what video players come with hoary by default?
<_jason> redon2:  totem
<jason> sorry im just excited
<moparfan90> thanks
<amep> jason: I'm glad I'm loved though.
<redon2> just that one?
<timmow> doc_: it should be  sed 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<timmow>  -ri
<_jason> redon2:  that's all I can see on my menu at least
<timmow> -ri on the end
<redon2> cool, thanks.
<redon2> and how about audio?
<peersoft> why isnt my ISO burning as ISO and not the data within the ISO?!
<Chinaman> can anyone help me with ALSA?
<amep> cevizoglu: Did it crash after the upgrade but before you relogged in/rebooted? Gnome apps have issues after the libs/data change sometimes. Just my experience.
<jason> yeah i got some more questions
<_jason> redon2:  rythmbox
<jason> uh about mplayer thingy
<leonik> i cannot get grub to install
<jason> why does it suck so much
<Screevo> Chinaman: I'm having alsa issues too. Whats your problem?
<leonik> it doesnt create the menu.lst
<boxerboy29> peersoft: what are you using to burn the iso?
<leonik> and im sol without it
<_jason> jason: what do you mean by suck?
<cevizoglu> amep, it crashed, and when I rebooted it was still gone.  but I've got it back now
<doc_> ahh! hehehee thought it'd be a smaller download this way :P
<Chinaman> i just did this: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../alsa-modules*.deb
<jason> i cant watch videos
<jason> it loads and then stops
<Chinaman> picked my card to install
<Chinaman> and i don't know wehre to go from there
<Chinaman> i'm in terminal right now
<_jason> jason: have you changed the config file for esd sound?
<leonik> !tell grub
<jason> ...uh no?
<jason> i dont think so
<Screevo> Hm. Thats little bit above my head. If you by any chance had an nForce2 card, I could help
<amep> cevizoglu: It prolly just crashed cause of the upgrade. Then got dropped from the panel config.
<Screevo> or, nForce2 onboard sound
<_jason> jason: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto?highlight=%28mplayer%29
<Em`Zee> Anyone here able to help me with my problems with my custom 2.6.11-OpenMosix kernel?
<Em`Zee> =/
<jason> ok
<Em`Zee> No one I know builds their own =P
<doc_> Em`Zee, whats wrong?
<_jason> jason: after that you may also want to install the w32codecs, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29 for that
<jason> what are those
<doc_> jason(s): The link there never worked for me (or was it that its not in the multiverse stuff like it said?) anyways xine's website links to w32codecs....
<_jason> the w32codecs let you play wmv files quicktime files... a bunch of stuff
<alexandros> hey, can anyone tell me if hoary extras is still up I am confuse the forum said that removed the old backports expect the hoary extras, but I updated my sources it could not connect. if it is still around do anone know its new address, thank you.
<timmow> im pretty sure hoary extras has been moved
<Chambers-> hey guys, how do i set synaptic not to uninstall a broken package?
<Chambers-> it's the latest klibido, breezy has an older version and i found a newer one on Debian's site
<boxerboy29> ubuntu=based on debian   debian other than installer debian is much damn hard to install packages :(
<Chambers-> i force installed it and everything works fine
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, or so it would seem...
<Chambers-> but now when i want to install something through synaptic it wants to uninstall klibido
<Chambers-> well whatever, i'm running it on a test system atm
<majikstreet> is it just me or does klibido sound wrong?
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, because it's interfering with the other packages
<Chambers-> so how to i force it to keep the package?
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, it's having trouble with it for exactly the same reason you had to force install it in the first place
<Chambers-> it's a great news leecher program, the one on breezy won't get group lists and doesn't do nzb files, the latest one does
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, eventually you might break apt-get completely
<Chambers-> cevizoglu: but i don't care what kind of trouble it has with it, i don't want it to uninstall it :p
<Chambers-> this is a vmware machine, i don't care
<Chambers-> i'm using it to test out programs that i like so i can get a list together for when i switch and make it my main desktop
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, if you don't care, you could try uninstalling it, installing your synaptic packages, then installing klibido again
<IanG> oh well, thanks for listening
<Chambers-> really?  so there's no way to tell synaptic to ignore it?
<Chambers-> damn
* Chinaman pokes and sees if crimsun is there
<Chinaman> darn
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, not that I know of, but there might be
<sexcopter8000m> i think there is if you use apt-get
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, you might try looking into the -m option for apt-get, ignores missing packages.
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, man apt-get to look into your options
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, and -s will show you what it would try to do without actually doing it, so you can test what it will do
<Chambers-> ahh cool, thanks cevizoglu !
<synic> anyone have an ipod nano
<synic> ?
<RockyBurt> well... i think i'm gonna make another attempt at using Evolution in place of thunderbird since i haven't used evolution yet with gnome 2.12
<cevizoglu> !tell synic about ipod
<boxerboy29> thumbs up or down for netinstall?
<boxerboy29> hi greg
<boxerboy29> what were u looking for?
<greg> hi
<boxerboy29> virus scanner?
<greg> yes do i need one
<Chinaman> virus scanner?
<Chinaman> linux?
<boxerboy29> with ubuntu if you use synaptic you have a few choices
<greg> im an xp user but wiped xp now im hear
<boxerboy29> i will tell you they are really not needed in linux
<greg> linux ubuntu
<Chinaman> i only have firestarter (firewall)
<Chinaman> yes...everyone here has ubuntu
<Chinaman> hence the channel name
<xabx> anyone have an estimated date on when 5.10 comes out?
<cevizoglu> Chinaman, hopefully  :)
<boxerboy29> its in the "a" section i cant think of name off top of head
<Chinaman> lol
<cevizoglu> xabx, oct. 13th
<Chinaman> aye
<xabx> thanks.
<boxerboy29> most if not all viruses for linux are in mail nothing attacks files that i know of
<greg> ok thanx boxerboy
<boxerboy29> yw
* Knelix waves hello as he enters the room.
<cevizoglu> boxerboy29, huh, you've seen virii for linux?
<csthepoet> hey anyone here own a tivo and likes to transfer shows to their comp?
<greg> brb
<MadpilotPPC> Apparently there have been exactly two LInux viruses spotted 'in the wild'...
<boxerboy29> no i havent but there have been worms written for linux
<Chambers-> cevizoglu: is there a way to request they put the latest klibido into the breezy universe?
<boxerboy29> they are what i call rare
<cesarin> hullo!! ^_____________^
<Chinaman> bah, 2 viruses...no probs
<boxerboy29> most ppl use winodws so thats why windows hass alot and linux has very few
<cevizoglu> Chambers-, I don't know...
<Chinaman> i've been using linux a lot more these days and windows now seems almost foreign to me
<cesarin> anyone can remind me how to unlock the update-download directory of synaptic?
<cesarin> I keep getting this:
<xabx> you should still protect your system with a virii scanner or something more than an out of the box firewall.
<MadpilotPPC> boxerboy29, Linux also handles files differently, and permissions, etc
<cevizoglu> Chinaman, I hear, you, Mac is starting to feel like an old OS to me
<boxerboy29> true
<cesarin> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<cesarin> E: No se ha podido bloquear el directorio de descargas
<MadpilotPPC> anyway, must go. real-world calling...
<Chinaman> cesarin: are you spanish?
<boxerboy29> root
<csthepoet> Any Tivo users in the house?
<cesarin> Chinaman, nope. Mexican
<sproingie> "a virii scanner"?
<Chinaman> hmm
<cevizoglu> !tell cesarin about spanish
<boxerboy29> thats not in english but if i had to guess it means u dont have privelages
<sproingie> does that scan for corny neologisms like "virii"?
<cesarin> been quite usual here since I installed ubuntu
<xabx> sproingie: obviously.
<Knelix> Guys, is there an easy way to invoke the screen saver at any time (like hot corners or a key combination)?
<boxerboy29> mac is changing :(
<cesarin> cevizoglu, im not dumb, I know english, so how about if you let me ask here insteath of just pushing me away
<boxerboy29> the g6 will have intel
<sproingie> i take two buses to work, or as i like to call 'em, bii
<Chinaman> bah, it needs AMD
<cesarin> anyway the error clearly says in english "could not get lock"
<Chinaman> anyone know how to get j2sdk to work on ubu?
<Knelix> boxerboy29: It's even doubtful if it will be called a G6.
<cesarin> fux, wishing cafuego_ was here
<cevizoglu> cesarin, could not get lock means the file is being accessed by another process
<Chinaman> should be a P6
<cesarin> cevizoglu,  I have nothing else running
<Chinaman> P for Pentium
<boxerboy29> it will use same as it does now just with an intel prcessor
<cesarin> cevizoglu, I've had that error in breezy before, but there was an op here who helped me to "unlock" it
<Chinaman> Intel should be like Creative (which skipped Audigy 3 and went to Audigy 4) and just go to Pentium 6
<sproingie> cesarin: if you're sure nothing else like aptitude, synaptic, apt-get, whatever is using it, just delete that file
<boxerboy29> are u running more than 1 apt session?
<Chinaman> their dual-cores are essentially P5's
* Em`Zee sighs
<cesarin> sproingie, nothing else is running like I said.
<cevizoglu> sproingie, what are you talking about?  virii is plural for virus
* Chinaman needs help setting up java
<cesarin> just synaptic's update manager
<Agrajag> no it's not.
<Em`Zee> Can anyone here help me with my problem?
<Knelix> boxerboy29: Yes, but it was named a "G5" for the CPU, the new CPUs won't have these designations. Anyway, try channel macosx on this server.
<Agrajag> Go look in a dictionary.
<boxerboy29> ive been wanting a g5 but no luck finding one for less that 1000
<sproingie> cevizoglu: no it's not.  it might be the plural of "virius" if such a word existed
<Agrajag> the plural of virus is viruses
<cesarin> virii isjust l33t for my tastes :P
<sproingie> cevizoglu: nobody in the industry except peple wanting to put on some faux-intellectual airs uses the term "virii"
<Chinaman> LOL
<cevizoglu> oh, my mistake, I was thinking fungii
<cevizoglu> er, fungi
<cesarin> bah, should have written the goodamn command to "lock" the file manually -_-
<Knelix> Can I setup a hotkey or corner to launch the screen saver in Gnome?
<eruin> *puh*, finally brought synaptic translation status above 50% ;)
<cevizoglu> I never get to talk about viruses, because I haven't gotten one on my machine since 1989
<cesarin> eruin,  want a hug for your amazing work? :P
<jason> hi
<jason>  i need to install win32 codecs for mplayer
<PsyBort> morning all, is someone here knowledgeable in how to install a d-link g650+ wireless card/.
<cevizoglu> :P
<eruin> cevizoglu, how about a slag in the face and an erotic massage? :P
<Chinaman> ...it's morning already?
<sproingie> i get 'em on my machines all the time.  of course part of my job is to go out and find 'em
* Chinaman glances at 7:55 PM
<cevizoglu> eruin, no thanks
<PsyBort> 10.56 am
<jason>  i need to install win32 codecs for mplayer
<jason> how
<cesarin> jason,  http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<jason> thank you
* moparfan90 leaves to go take a crp
<PsyBort> has someone got a link for me... ive been all over the world and still am lost.
<cesarin> and its a .deb package, so you can use dpkg -i blablabla.deb
<Leshrac> !tell jason about codecs
<sproingie> moparfan90: thanks for sharing
<cesarin> PsyBort,  link for wha?
<PsyBort> i need help installing a wireless card for ubuntu distro
<cesarin> and PsyBort : you need to get used to failing man, a lot of hardware arent supported because they lick Microsoft's shoes
<moparfan90> jason, do you know how to download a torrent file?
<jason> not a clue
<cesarin> like ATI ( wich just recently strrted to give drivers.. )
<Leshrac> PsyBort : I know how to make my belkin one work, not sure if the same would work for yours
<cesarin> and CANON ( wich most of their scanners have the therm of WINSCANNERS, just like winmodems had )
<moparfan90> ok download that file and double click it then OK
<PsyBort> i kno.. which is why i like the challange, but i dont wanna to have a mid life crisis either which is why im turning to u ppl for help.
<cesarin> jason: ubuntu by default has a "BITORRENT" client
<jason> alright
<moparfan90> sucks
<cesarin> you just download, double click and let it download
<cesarin> its like a p2p, but sometimes faster
<jason> i downloaded it
<jason> now what
<moparfan90> open
<PsyBort> ive been stuck with this problrm for the last 7 weeks. i feel like crying. nothing seems to be working in my favour..
<moparfan90> the 'OK'
<moparfan90> then*
<PsyBort> is there anyone out there that can help me, except for god.
<Chinaman> how do i install azureus?
<jason> its askign me to save it
<cesarin> Chinaman,  synaptic's multiverse?
<cesarin> jason: do it
<jason> to where
<cesarin> save it
<jason> anywhere?>
<cesarin> anywhere, doesnt matter
<Leshrac> PsyBort have you tried looking for your card in the ndiswrapper list?
<cesarin> as long you can easily go to that directory
<PsyBort> yes..
<Leshrac> is it there?
<jason> k
<PsyBort> for some reason ndiswrapper keeps returning me erros
<cesarin> psy: tried reinstalling? o_O
<xabx> madwifi?
<Chinaman> i need jre
<jason> woah itys takes liek 20 min
<Leshrac> are you using the correct windows driver?
<cesarin> jason: it sometimes will take more, sometimes less
<PsyBort> it was a pain the first itme
<cesarin> depends on how many "SOURCES" are there
<PsyBort> time
<Chinaman> azureus:
<Chinaman>  Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5  but it is not installable or
<Chinaman>  	java2-runtime  but it is not installable
* cevizoglu blames http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/367720 for usage of the term "virii"
<dell500> is there an possible way to have dual monitors (gnome) with 2 different resolutions, such as 1152x864 and 1024x768??
<Chinaman> where do i get j2sdk?
<cesarin> chinaman: sun's java is installable with the synaptic's "Multiverse" repositories
<Chinaman> and how do i install it?
<Chinaman> hmm
<cesarin> you need to find the "non free" repository
<cesarin> give me a  min
<Chinaman> uh...where wouldthat be
<Chinaman> k
<Leshrac> PsyBort have you made sure that you have the .sys ile in the same directory as the .inf file?
<cesarin> Chinaman, you're on breezy?
<Chinaman> hoary
<cesarin> then I dont know if its the same...
* Chinaman sighs in dismay
<PsyBort> leshrac, not sure, more info pls.
* Anak1n is away: Cacka mplayer
<cesarin> Chinaman,  give me a min, I need to find my "repository" list
<greg__> <<<new ubuntu user
<Chinaman> cesarin: sure
<cosimo321> topic
<cosimo321> Hello all
<greg__> downloding files and opening them diff from xp
<cesarin> Chinaman,  open your synaptic
<greg__> how do i run them
<Chinaman> opened
<Leshrac> PsyBort : at wich point do you get the errors with ndiswrapper?
<cesarin> greg__,  I think you need to learn the basic that downloading .exe files doesnt mean it will run it :P
<cosimo321> OK I have a comment and question
<cosimo321> First Ubuntu is beginning tosuck
<cesarin> Chinaman,  now go to configuration and then on repositories
<cosimo321>  I am finding out that these guys have been trying to propriortize this system
<Chinaman> yeah
<mmiikkee12> can i install ubuntu without actually burning a cd?
<cesarin> Chinaman,  then click on "Show desactivated software origins"
<cesarin> usually the top version
<cesarin> the top choice I mean
<Chinaman> yeah
<cosimo321> Basic lyinix commands can be used but they incorporate virtual links even when log on as root
<cosimo321> This is crap
<cesarin> Chinaman, did you activated them?
<Chinaman> yeah, it's checked
<cesarin> Chinaman, ok then get out of there
<cosimo321>  having siad that, I want to instal two packages that are now sitting in my root folder and my home folder. Have to exite xserver to do this but none of the commqands finds the directories or files
<cesarin> and see if the repositories have been chosed (activated )
<cesarin> they should have a green thingie in the lil box of each repository
<cesarin> cosimo321,  one error I always had
<Chinaman> azureus:
<Chinaman>  Depends: sun-j2sdk1.5  but it is not installable or
<Chinaman>  	java2-runtime  but it is not installable
<cesarin> CD.. doesnt work
<cesarin> cd .. works :P
<cosimo321> Java is installable
<cesarin> Chinaman,  you should have at least like.. 6 repositories there
<cesarin> that means 6 diferent choices
<Chinaman> 13
<cesarin> you got 13? ok
<cosimo321> click add then check both unchecked boxes for each of the listings
<cesarin> check if you have the "multiverse no free software"
<Chinaman> got it
<cosimo321> all the gryed out apps will now be available
<cesarin> Chinaman,  ok, then get out of there and click on "SEARCH"
<cosimo321> NO no search just click add
<cosimo321> then check the two unchecked boxes
<Chinaman> yes
<cesarin> cosimo321,  can you stop annoying? Im giving him instructions of HOW I installed it :O
<cesarin> Chinaman, you need to find the JAVA package first, then double click on them to enable them
<greg__> what i had conected to xp windows, like my video camera , how do i install drivers to make it work . or is that not avaiable to me know ?
<cosimo321> if you are using UBuntu then just add it is simple
<cesarin> then you press "APPLY" so synaptic downloads and installs the package
<cesarin> then try installing azureus
<cosimo321> Anyway, anyone know how to get around the virtual links in ubuntu when Xserver  quits?
<cesarin> Chinaman, note that some updates needs restart the "X" engine, others reboot, and others nothing :O
<dm> Someone please help
<Chinaman> um...
<cesarin> Chinaman, found the java packages?
<Chinaman> which package do i download?
<cesarin> Chinaman,  the j2s
<cesarin> usually the "non free sun java"
<dm> Does anyone know how to enable the boot log again, warning i am a total Linux noob, and somehow im trapped in linux, i cant boot to windows xp again
<cesarin> unless you dont want programing, dont get the SDK
<cosimo321> type init 9
<jrattner1> dm good for you stay out of windows : )
<cesarin> Chinaman,  let me see the file
<dm> where do i type that?
<Chinaman> which file?
<cosimo321>  are you in command line?
<dm> Well i would stay out of windows if i knew what the hell i was doing
<Chinaman> i need programming, so i do need sdk
<dm> no, im a total noob in linux im sorry !
<Chinaman> same here dm
<cosimo321> are there just words on the screen?
<dm> how do i open a command line
<cesarin> Chinaman, j2re 1.4
<dm> no
<dm> im in the UI
<cesarin> blackdown runtime
<dm> shell or whatever
<cosimo321> the gui?
<dm> yes
<Chinaman> didn't find anything
<cosimo321> go to the terminal
<cesarin> blackdown Java(tm) runtime
<cesarin> Chinaman,  search for J2re
<dm> ok terminal open
<dm> i think...
<cosimo321> what do want to do now again?
<Chinaman> nothing
<cesarin> Chinaman, weird.. :/
<dm> i typed init 9 and it says i must be a superuser
<cesarin> I have installed like that -_-
<cosimo321> d try init 3
<cesarin> dm,  use "SUDO" before the command for super user
<Chinaman> how do i do it with blackdown?
<dm> same thing
<cosimo321> sorry init 1 make sure there is a space after the init
<cesarin> Chinaman, blackdown is Sun's java :P
<Chinaman> well at least i can find it
<cesarin> search for "blackdown", maybe it will appear that way
<Chinaman> i downloaded that already
<dm> init everything says i must be a superuser
<cesarin> what the name of the blackdown package?
<cesarin> dm,  "sudo init 9"
<cosimo321> do you have a root password
<Chinaman> nope, can't find blackdown
<dm> suok typed sudo init 9 and typed in my PW, now what?
<cesarin> Chinaman, this is getting weirder
<dm> it didnt have any errors or anything
<Chinaman> i don't think i have all my repositories correct
<cosimo321> hit enter
<dm> did
<cesarin> Chinaman,  you have a "ADD APPLICATION" menu in your Gnome ?
<dm> went to next command line
<mmiikkee12> can i install ubuntu without actually burning a cd?
<dm> am i good to go
<dm> ?
<cosimo321> try init 9
<cosimo321> or 3
<cosimo321>  or 1
<Chinaman> yeah
<cesarin> mmiikkee12, I think you can but only "networked", never tried myself
<dm> iniall say i have to be a superuser
<cosimo321> damn ubuntu!!
<cosimo321>  these are typical linux commands, should workj but they have screwed up the command line in ubuntu
<cesarin> Chinaman,  you got that "ADD APPLICATION" menu on your gnome linebar?
<Chinaman> it's in my applications -> system tools
<dm> i did sudo init 9 and it asked for PW, i typed it in, and it enter, then it went to next command line like i was about to type a new one
<Chinaman> add/delete applications
<cesarin> ok click there
<_jason> cesarin,  Chinaman, have you updated apt-get?
<dm> Anyway i can access the boot loader in the GUI?
<dm> i did once, but now its not there
<cosimo321> init 9 3 or 1 will reboot, stop all se4vices etc
<cesarin> _jason,  Im all up to date, not sure about Chinaman
<cosimo321> th it should have just restarted
<dm> hmm
<mmiikkee12> no, no net access either :(
<_jason> cesarin,  that's what I meant, I haven't been foloowing the whole thing
<cosimo321> did you start the root login for yourself not the user login
<cesarin> cosimo, control + alt + del goes into "level 6" and reboots in this version I mean
<Chinaman> i'm up to date
<cosimo321> what version?
<dm> what?
<cesarin> chinaman, well inside the add and remove programs, search for "JAVA"
<dm> ubuntu breezy badger
<cesarin> it should appear as "JAVA WEB START 1.4"
<_jason> Chinaman,  if you added repos you have to run apt-get update
<dm> the only linux i could get running
<dm> im dual booting, but need to get back to windows
<cosimo321> I am using breezy right now and those commands work for me. I also started toe root logon
<dm> and somehow i cant...
<loku> help anybody: my totem player play only the first av....dat. how can i play the dat files on my vcd?
<cesarin> _jason: forgot to tell him that duuh.
<dm> whats that mean???
<Chinaman> hmm
<cesarin> Chinaman, every time you add a new repository, you need to "update" the file list of each repository
<Juul> hi, is there an easy way of getting a development environment installed in ubuntu? i mean, has someone compiled a list of all the packages you need to apt-get (include files, gcc, make, etc.) ?
<dm> root login, user login , i have no idea what that means, i am sorry i am a noob to linux
<Chinaman> updated and still nothing
<cesarin> china, tried searching on the add/remove ?
<Chinaman> yeah
<Chinaman> nothing there
<cesarin> because when in breezy, I didnt had the correct repository, even when I Searched about it, but forcing it to "download" from the add applitacions menu, made ubuntu to load the correct repository
<cesarin> Chinaman, thats weird man, I swear :/
<dm> cosimo any idea on my problem?
<Chinaman> can i use someone else's repository?
<Chinaman> sources.list i mean
<loku> hello pls. please help me about totem media player
<cesarin> hmm, if you remind me where is sources.list I can tell you easily :D
<cesarin> just been 1 week and half with ubuntu myself, and Im a die hard winbloze users, so sometimes I forget :P
<Chinaman> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dracflamloc> hey guys, i have an amd64, any way to get the fan speed to slow down in ubuntu?
<cesarin> I dont like gedit, I prefer nano :P
<Chinaman> :P
<pat> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu on our pc and sound works in windows but not in ubuntu. Any advice?
<Chinaman> :-P
<Chinaman> pat: same here
<cesarin> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<cesarin>  <-- add this in your sources.list chinaman
<cesarin> that one should have the file
<cosimo321> OK go to system then  administration then log in screen set up
<Chinaman> but i'm on hoary
<cosimo321> Hit the security tab and check all ow troot to login with GDM
<cesarin> Chinaman: -_-
<cosimo321> root not troot
<dm> ok, its loadin
<FatDarrel> Chinaman, come on upgrade man
<cosimo321> close
<cosimo321> hold on
<cesarin> _jason,  does the breezy files work on hoary?
<Chinaman> meh
<dm> didnt load... hmm
<loku> anybody, i have totem player. they play d vcd but only the 1st dat files?
<major_payne> if I want to upgrade from warty to hoary do I just change all instances of warty in sources.list to hoary?
<_jason> cesarin,  idk
<cesarin> _jason,  idk?
<cesarin> ohh, you dont know lol
<_jason> cesarin,  i don't know... I am on hoary but haven't tried any breezy files
<dm> cosimo , i tried to load it but it never came up
<cesarin> Chinaman,  you can try, but not sure if that will work :(
<cosimo321> in terminal tyyp sudo passwd root
<cesarin> _jason,  can you give the multiverse non-free repositories to chinaman?
<cosimo321> you should be able to input a root password there
<dm> enter new unix password..
<_jason> cesarin,  what repo did you try?
<cosimo321> what your security
<dm> ?
<dm> what
<cesarin> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy multiverse
<cosimo321> what didn't show up?
<cesarin> that one _jason
<shekhar> can someone help me with metacity sessions and login problems?
<cosimo321> tht s right enter new unix password
<cosimo321> then enter it again
<cosimo321> then you can go to logon screen and enter as root
<_jason> cesarin,  Chinaman, deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ hoary java
<cosimo321>  however don't go on thei nternet with this account
<cesarin> aa there ya ho :D
<major_payne> if I want to upgrade from warty to hoary do I just change all instances of warty in sources.list to hoary?
<cesarin> Chinaman,  open synaptic, go to repositories
<cesarin> then click on "ADD"
<dm> i typed something in by accident, there a way to reset the PW
<cesarin> then type "personalized"
<cosimo321> yes hold on
<Chinaman> w00t
<cesarin> and then write what _jason  said
<cesarin> Chinaman, got it?
<dm> can i stay on chat while im logging off
<cesarin> ( I think I killed Chinaman ) :/
<Chinaman> wait
<Chinaman> i'm alive
<cesarin> yay!, ok, now get me some chinese food ;P
<kycz> hey guys... anybody knows how to manually install Dlink PCI wlan?
<cosimo321> start the sudo passwd root again
<Chinaman> Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.4-1) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<Chinaman> ...
<hubsi> whats the name of this ipod software for linux?
<dm> updated now
<cesarin> Chinaman, these lib files are easy to find, download them :>
<dm> now what
<cesarin> Chinaman, these lib are mostly "default" thing :o
<Xappe> dm: you can do like me. run irssi in scren on a remote computer
<Chinaman> i can't find 2.3.4
<cosimo321> when you log in type root as the user and then the new password
<sexcopter8000m> is there a package for shockwave, or should i get it from the site?
<Xappe> *screen
<cesarin> Chinaman, you dont need that exact version
<cosimo321>  as I said DON"T GO ON THE INTERNET in this account
<dm> i dont have a remote computer
<Chinaman> ubuntu server only has what i have now
<_jason> Chinaman:  what package are you trying to isntall
<cosimo321> ?? remote?
<dm> ok
<Chinaman> uh...the thing is that it won't install without that exact version
<Chinaman> j2re and j2sdk
<cesarin> Chinaman, that number is "THE MINIMUM" version :P
<dm> can i stay logged into chat when i log off
<kycz> ping
<kycz> !ping
<ugo> whats the package name of the development manpages?
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, kycz.
<cesarin> Chinaman, lies, I downloaded a more updated versions of the lib files, and it works
<ugo> i need to check up on pthreads
<kycz> ooops
<ugo> ?
<cesarin> well at least for me :P
<Chinaman> where do i get newer versions of libc6
<ugo> hello?
<cesarin> synaptic
<dm> linux is amazing, but it is so hard to just "learn " it
<cesarin> just search for "libc6"
<Chinaman> i did
<Chinaman> i only got what i have now
<cosimo321> go on internet and look for unoficial Ubutntu starter guide it is for 5.04 but most of the commands are good
<Chinaman> already
<cevizoglu> dm, but it's worth it
<cesarin> Chinaman,  then reinstall, its weird that it doesnt accept your availiable lib files
<dm> so what do i do now to get back to windows ?
* Chinaman sobs
<cesarin> I mean reinstall the lib files
<cosimo321> cesarin can I interupt for a momnet?
<cesarin> cosimo321,  yes?
<Chinaman> bah...lemme see if j2sdk 1.5 works
<Chinaman> muhuhuhuha
<cosimo321> what is cinamon trying to install here?
<cesarin> cinamon? o_O
<Chinaman> java sdk
<cosimo321> chinaman
<Chinaman> lol
<cesarin> he's triying to install JAVA package
<cosimo321> what vbersion of ubuntu are you using?
<richard1> Hello, Could someone please tell me how to turn on autoupdates on release 5.01
<cesarin> wich weirdly didnt appear correctly on his synaptic
<Chinaman> 5.0.4
<cosimo321> Have you tried the breezy
<ugo> hello? anyone know the packages that provide developer docs?
<cosimo321> OK go into add apps
<cesarin> ugo: all "developer" and sometimes "SDK" packages contains the docs
<cosimo321> tell me what you see
* Chinaman is downloading j2sdk1.5
<kycz> how come the LiveCD detected my wlan but Hoary could not auto-detect it
<dm> who me?
<dm> or china
<cosimo321> china
<Chinaman> i see no java
<[LethAL] > kycz, afaik more drivers are bundled onto the Live CD
<dm> really quick, what do i do to go back to windows? just go to the root login, and try init 9?
<cosimo321> do you have a settings button?
<PsyBort> does anyone here where i can find the pdf guide on ubuntu?
<Chinaman> no?
<kycz> can I apt get dwl 520+ from somewhere? or any generic drivers???
<cosimo321> at the top?
<cesarin> Chinaman,  tried searching for them inside? the addapps?
<[LethAL] > kycz, wiki.ubuntu.com
<cesarin> it should be inside "INTERNET"
<cosimo321> but?can you get to the repositories list?
<Chinaman> no veo nada
<cesarin> pues guey, te lo juro que no se :P
<PsyBort> is there a manual i can d.l on ubunta?
<ugo> so pthreads is not installed by default
<cosimo321> yes look for unoficial bubntu starter guide on the internet
<Chinaman> psybort: ubuntuguide.org
<cesarin> !tell chinaman about ubuntuguide
<cosimo321> or that
<dm> really quick, what do i do to go back to windows? just go to the root login, and try init 9?
<cesarin> wiki's is way better
<cosimo321> chinaman can you ugrade to breezy?
<Chinaman> i'd have to burn another CD
<cesarin> dm: you cna try control + alt + del just in windows
<cesarin> it will send the termination signal to everything
<cosimo321> init 9 I believe is the restart
<Chinaman> i'm just gonna try j2sdk1.5 first
<dracflamloc> any way to not have my cpu fan going 100% all the time
<Chinaman> if that works then i won't bother upgrading
<dracflamloc> ?
<cosimo321> or that
<cesarin> or if you're in "X", you can just system -> finish session"
<cosimo321> breezy is better more options especiall for applications
<Chinaman> i'll upgrade in 11 days
<Chinaman> :P
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having a problem with WiFi.  I recently got a new laptop and WiFi acts weird. Sometimes it gives me normal high speed, sometimes it takes a good 30 seconds to load a page, sometimes it ping timeouts.  Yet, I am always recieving a good signal.  And it works perfectly when wired to the web.  Any ideas?
<shekhar> can someone help me with metacity sessions and login problems?
!lilo:*! Miscellaneous channel notes: we've started an unofficial support and discussion channel for grsecurity; please stop by ##grsecurity .... ##hurricane has now moved to ##earth (billed as "freenode's observation channel for Earth and vicinity" and including global weather and climate, earthquakes, tsunamis, vulcanism, pollution, space weather and big rocks heading in our general direction :) again, you're all invited!
<cesarin> dm,  got it?
<cosimo321> casn someone help me with install the nvidia drivers?
<dm> I cant boot to windows, it doesnt give me an option
<dm> no ces, :(
<cevizoglu> wweasel, with ndiswrapper?
<cesarin> dm,  dont tell me you forgot to install GRUB 1.5 ?
<cosimo321> somthihng wrong with boot loader
<dm> i did install it
<dm> i just cant find the sob :P
<cesarin> cosimo321,  you have to tell your friend DM how to edit the grub's 1.5 list
<cesarin> dm, edit the file in  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cosimo321> are you able to boot from usb?
<cesarin> but be careful, you better read about grub in wiki's
<dm> umm
<wweasel> cevizoglu: No, MadWifi, it's a linux driver for my Atheros 5004X wifi card
<cosimo321> well gotta go guys can't get my wquestions answered here
<dm> isnt there a grub prog i can run
<dm> *sigh
<cesarin> dm, nope... you have to edit that list..
<dm> ok where do i get that list
<cesarin> dm,  I had that error a few ago, and editing it made the problem go away
<cesarin> dm, I told you already
<joniak99> hey got few questions how do i burn avi files onto dvd
<cesarin> dm,  its inside /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cesarin> use "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<dm>  its set to read only?
<cesarin> thats why you use the "SUDO" and put your ROOT password there
<wweasel> joniak99: what program are you using to burn. or is wthat what you are asking about
<wweasel> cevizoglu: still there?
<cesarin> remember sudo lets you get "ROOT" access
<dm> gotcha
<dm> what line do i need to edit
<cevizoglu> wweasel, sorry, I don't know about that driver/card
<joniak99> i am actualy looking for the program, someone told me that there is a website explaining this but i've been googling like crazy
<cesarin> dm: you see all the text right?
<dm> yes
<cesarin> go to the end of the file
<mahangu> heya
<wweasel> cevizoglu: do you recommend i try ndiswrapper?
<mahangu> morning guys
<dm> ok im there
<mahangu> im just wonderng why xmms hangs everytime i try to play an mp3
<joniak99> wweasel: its more avi and divx files
<cesarin> dm: how many hard disks you have? and how many partitions?
<cevizoglu> wweasel, by all means no
<shekhar> help
<mahangu> gxine plays DVDs just fine so i know m soundcard is ok
<dm> 3
<mahangu> anbody?
<dm> Winxp is part 2
<cesarin> 3 hdds ?
<Chinaman> ok...installed j2sdk 1.5
<dm> 3 partitions
<cesarin> linux is partition 1?
<dm> linux is partition 3
<cesarin> whats on partition 1?
<Chinaman> now i can't find azureus in repository
<mahangu> how can i kill a process?
<dm> 54 megs of drivers
<RockyBurt> hm, does anyone know if inotify is activated in default breezy kernels?
<mahangu> where do i find out the PID
<wweasel> joniak99: well, you need a program to burn dvds. I use K3B personally
<BiggieSmalls> is there any way to install the linux-nvidia 7676 drivers in breezy?
<BiggieSmalls> or nvidia-glx drivers
<ZBlach> hi
<cesarin> Chinaman, I swear your hoary is sabotaging you lol
<cesarin> dm: ok give me a min to find the guide to see the name of your partitions
<dm> ok
<ZBlach> Recently, I got a new router. Now, I'm unable to connect using my ubuntu installation. I'm using Ndiswrapper, and I've configured it according to half a dozen online manuals. Any tips on connecting?
<cesarin> dm you're on hoary or on breezy?
<Chinaman> lol
<dm> breezy
<bb> Can someone offer a suggestion for helping me get my ISA AWE32 Sound Card working in Hoary?
<shekhar> help
<cesarin> ok
<_jason> Chinaman:  you have hoary-extras enabled?
<Chinaman> help, need alsa to work with audigy2
<Chinaman> o.0
<Chinaman> what are those?
<cesarin> dm, type at the end the followingf
<ZBlach> Chinaman, have you used alsamixer? I've had the same problem before
<cesarin> tittle Windows XP
<cesarin> root (hd0,1)
* Chinaman yawns
<dm> ok.
<dm> done
<cesarin> makeactive
<wweasel> Hey guys, I am having a problem with WiFi.  I recently got a new laptop and WiFi acts weird. Sometimes it gives me normal high speed, sometimes it takes a good 30 seconds to load a page, sometimes it ping timeouts.  Yet, I am always recieving a good signal.  And it works perfectly when wired to the web.  Any ideas?
<cesarin> chainloader +1
<_jason> Chinaman:  it is the repo that has azureus
<cesarin> dm: everything I wrote
<j2k4b> Can you completely delete Windows before installing Ubuntu?
<Chinaman> hmm
<ZBlach> j2k4b, not recommended, but yes
<BiggieSmalls> is there any way to install the linux-nvidia 7676 drivers or nvidia-glx drivers in breezy?
<cesarin> dm: you got it all? remember you have to write it perfectly, if not, the grub will fail
<_jason> Chinaman:  deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<wweasel> Could someone help me please? I am really struggling with this wifi problem.
<dm> sec,
<cesarin> dm,  ok
<mahangu> wweasel, what's the laptop?
<_jason> Chinaman:  enable those and you should see azureus, I just found it
<ZBlach> I'm not entirely sure which router I'm using.
<j2k4b> I hate M$ with a passion.
<mahangu> guys, any ideas about my sound problem?
<bb> Where would I start with adding a new soundcard to my Hoary Installation?
<wweasel> mahangu: Toshiba Satalite A70, with a Atheros 5004X wifi card
<ZBlach> any idea why I can't connect to my router? iwconfig reports a 99/100 connection
<dm> i have two windows xps i have one that says # this entry automatically added by the debian installer. Do i need to type it on that one?
<Chinaman> yay thx
<cmatheson> hey guys, i'm trying to set up tvout on my nvidia geforce2 (just a tv, no monitor), but it keeps dying saying 'screen(s) found, but no useable configuration'--how can i find out what the problem really is?
<dm> i have two windows xps i have one that says # this entry automatically added by the debian installer. Do i need to type it on that one?
<cesarin> dm: if you have a windowsXP one that says almost the same as I told you, then remove the #
<cesarin> dm,  the # makes it to appear as "COMMENT" and ignored by grub.
<cesarin> dm,  so removing it should fix that issue
<cesarin> dm, remember that "makeactive" setting,will make grub boot that one by default
<mahangu> wweasel, what's your card chipset? did you compile drivers or did ubuntu find them?
<Chinaman> i got azureus now
<shekhar> can someone help me?
<dm> ok if this works how do i get back to linux?
<cesarin> Chinaman, congrats, you owe me a donut now :P
<Chinaman> problem is that it doesn't work
<ZBlach> shekhar, state your problem
<cesarin> lol
<cesarin> Chinaman,  I repeat, you're sabotaged :P
<Chinaman> stab
<ZBlach> and if no one can help, no one'll answer
<wweasel> mahangu: I compiled my drivers, but it does the same if I use ndiswrapper and the windows drivers.
<dm> ok if this works how do i get back to linux?
<cesarin> dm,  got it everything?
<dm> yes
* Chinaman stabs hedgehog
* ZBlach counter-stabs Chinaman
<shekhar> ZBlach:  when i choose logout from system menu in gnome, instead of restarting or shutting down, it just saves the session, even if the save session box is not ticked
<cesarin> dm, ok, then save it, and then close your session and restart your computer :>
<mahangu> wweasel, i had this problem on my earlier laptop, with a usb wifi card
<shekhar> ZBlach:  this is a major pain, it only does what i want if i do it a second time
<Chinaman> gonna go back into winxp
<mahangu> on my thinkpad r50e, it's alright now
<dm> stupid question, where is the save button
<ZBlach> shekhar, oh yeah. that stuff happens. dunno why, but if its not important...
<dm> lol...
<mahangu> but earlier my connection dropped
<mahangu> never really found a fix
<mahangu> move closer to AP?
<shekhar> ZBlach:  it's a major problem
<cesarin> dm: what are you using?
<cesarin> dm,  gedit or nano?
<dm> nano
<wweasel> mahangu: i get a fabulous connection. it just randomly works poorly
<ZBlach> shekhar, no clue. I had that problem once. and then, suddenly, it went away
<mahangu> wweasel, that's what i meant
<shekhar> ZBlach:  also metacity often stalls on startup and i have to manually delete the saved sessions in /home/me/.metacity
<ZBlach> but my current problem refuses to die
<wweasel> mahangu: so how can i fix it?
<shekhar> ZBlach:  thanks, but that's not much help :)
<cesarin> dm,  you sure you cant see the "SAVE" button?, try to maximize the console
<ZBlach> shekhar, wish i could help more, but i'm also pretty noob
<mahangu> wweasel, ever tried live cd of another distro? see if it detected your card?
<cesarin> dm, by default the SAVE menu is in a small DOS-like menu in the bottom of the console's window
<shekhar> can anyone else here help me with this annoying problem?
<wweasel> no, i have not.
<dm> i can see file edit view, terminal etc..
<dm> but under file, no save
<BiggieSmalls> does anyone know if there is a way to get the nvidia-glx drivers working in breezy?
<dm> writeOut?
<cesarin> dm,  no no no , not under file... it should be "SAVE"
<ZBlach> shekhar, wait and see, your problem may be solved eventually
<ZBlach> i'm still waiting
<cesarin> dm,  INSIDE the console, not the console window itself
<dm> right
<shekhar> ZBlach:  the problem has persisted from hoary to breezy, it's not going away ;)
<cesarin> dm,  seen it?
<nicholas> if anyone wants to help me, i am so incredibly confused. I installed Ubuntu because I thought it was user-friendly, except I've discovered I have no idea how to install ANY software.
<shekhar> can anyone help me?
<j2k4b> Question: The hardware in my computer,,, speakers, modem, monitor, etc... Will they all work after installing Ubuntu?
<dm> i see get help writeOut Read fiel, prev page, cut text, exit, justify, where is, next page, uncut text, to spell
<ZBlach> shekhar, a solution: close all programs before shutting down
<cesarin> j2k4b,  depends
<wweasel> mahangu: i haven't tried another distro. but i know the drivers aren't standard, they need to be compiled or i need to use ndiswrapper
<cesarin> j2k4b, most known brands DO work I think, but a lot of stuff doesnt
<cesarin> specially if the company refuses to give opensource drivers :P
<shekhar> ZBlach:  there are many workarounds, yes...
<nicholas> How do I install software? I am using Synaptic Package Manager
<shekhar> ZBlach:  i just want it to work the way it's supposed to
<dm> i see get help writeOut Read fiel, prev page, cut text, exit, justify, where is, next page, uncut text, to spell
<dm> no SAVE though
<nicholas> how do I connect files to install with the Package Manager?
<j2k4b> Sound isn't alot just seeing and modem is kewl.
<nicholas> is there a Linux installations for beginner's site anywhere?
<cesarin> dm: get out of that program, and try GEDIT
<mahangu> wweasel, sorry can't help you then. im really just a new convert who's been mucking around
<cesarin> dm, that should be easier for you
<cesarin> dm, since its weird that there isnt a save button where in my version THERE IS :O
<mahangu> wweasel, when it starts to die just do  /etc/inti.d network restart
<wweasel> nicholas: the ubuntu install is quite intuitive
<funkyHat> this is rather strange:
<funkyHat> /usr/share/themes/Clearlooks-CleanEyes/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:71: error: unexpected identifier `menubarstyle', expected character `}'
<dm> ok how do i get to gedit from the terminal
<dm> and edit that file
<wweasel> mahangu: how did you fix it?
<cesarin> nicholas, if you lived trought windows98 MSDOS-like first phase installation-like, then you wont have problems with ubuntu
<ZBlach> i'm totally clueless. why can't I connect to my router? i have everything setup seemingly correctly, and I can see my network, but I can't connect!
<dm> hey nich , how do i open the gedit to edit that boot file
<dm> err cesarin i mean lol
<j2k4b> Is it easier to install Ubuntu than Win XP?
<ZBlach> j2k4b, no
<vladuz976> is aptitude supposed to give errors when you start it without sudo or root?
<mahangu> wweasel, i didn't, fortunately work gave me a new laptop
<cesarin> dm, just change the "NANO" for GEDIT :P
<wweasel> mahangu: lol, that doesn't bode well for me then
<ZBlach> vladuz976, nothing is ever 'supposed' to give errors. thats why they're errors
<mahangu> wweasel, :)
<dm> asked me for pw and its hanging now
<j2k4b> So basically if you are dumb... Don't do it.
<mahangu> try writing to toshiba?
<cesarin> dm,  just dont forget the SUDO
<mahangu> how do i setmy default sound card in gnome?
<dm> i didnt
<ZBlach> j2k4b, no, winxp is easy to install and use, breezy is a bit harder to install (a real little bit), but its a bee-yotch to use
<dm> its not givingme the window, and no more command line
<BiggieSmalls> does anyone know if there is a way to get the nvidia-glx drivers working in breezy?
<cesarin> dm,  things are getting worse -_-
<vladuz976> ZBlach: true, well in hoary i could start aptitude without sudo and it would then ask me for it. now i have so use it to start aptitude otherwise i get permission errors
<ZBlach> all, remember breezy is still _PRE-RELEASE_
<cesarin> dm,  open the program manually under your "APPLICATIONS" menu, then open the file inside GEDIT
<gnuyen> yeah i accidently installed it
<cesarin> its named "TEXT EDITOR"
<ZBlach> means, that when its released, 2 weeks from now, we can _still_ expect errors
<gnuyen> because it's prominently on the download page
<vladuz976> ZBlach: so you are saying that stuff like that and the boot errors ppl have are just gonna disappear if we keep updating it?
<wweasel> Ok, thanks mahangu. Anyone else have any ideas? I have random connection problems with WiFi. The connection is good, but pages take forever or sometimes timeout. What can I do?
<ZBlach> vladuz976, yeah, we can expect that. thats the beauty of open-source
<dm> but i cant edit anything in GEDIT, it wont let me type anything
<ZBlach> dm, hit 'i'
<dm> this is being a pain in my aSS, and im sure yours
<wweasel> dm: you need to open it in root?
<Concord_Dawn> how can I check a package's status on the command line?
<dm> root login?
<wweasel> yes
<dm> what
<vladuz976> ZBlach: you on hoary still?
<dm> hit 'I' did nothing
<ZBlach> vladuz976, i'm not using ubuntu. i've given up trying to get it to work
* Knelix is happy he got his Nvidia card to work. Now he can run nice OpenGL screen savers.
<wweasel> type sudo before whatever text editor you are using
<wweasel> for example: sudo gedit <whatever text file you want to edit>
<dm> i did that, it didnt do anything either
<vladuz976> ZBlach: what was wrong? and what are you using now?
<mahangu> wweasel, isn't that a wifi specific problem too?
<dm> wouldnt open the file, and hung the terminal
<wweasel> that is the wifi problem mahangu. i am trying to find out if anyone else has any idea
<ZBlach> vladuz976, i'm using winxp on a laptop, while my main comp just takes up space & power.
* Knelix is using way too much time on Ubuntu when there is actual work to be done.
<vladuz976> ZBlach: so why are you on here then?
<ZBlach> vladuz976, i'm hoping, maybe, that someday, someone'll might try to help
<vladuz976> ZBlach: what is your problem?
<dm> WHOA , just got a crapload of errors with my terminal trying to edit the file with GEDIT
<mahangu> wweasel, i mean isnt it the same on windows?
<bb> Anyone have a hint on setting up an AWE32 AudioCard on Ubuntu/Hoary?
<mahangu> wifi is flaky, i use it everyday (forced to), and it sorta sucks at times
<ZBlach> can see my network, have ndiswrappered everything correctly, and have setup the network config correctly, but I can't connect to my router/network/modem
<wweasel> absolutely not. it is perfect in Windows
<G2> 
<wweasel> the connection is fine, it is...something else. no idea what
<vladuz976> ZBlach: have you posted to the forum?
<ZBlach> vladuz976, have not. this seems to be faster.
<ZBlach> vladuz976, well...
<ZBlach> what is the forum link?
<dm> cesarin you still tehre
<vladuz976> ZBlach: that is what you would think, but only if there is someone on who feels like helpin you.
<j2k4b> Thanks for all your help guys.
<funkyHat> can anyone tell me where the gtk2 theme settings are stored?
<ZBlach> guess i've just been unlucky the past 4 times
<_jason> ZBlach:  www.ubuntuforums.org
<vladuz976> ZBlach: i used to only ask on here or other channels and never use forums, but it seems that most of my/your questions are already answered on the forum. just search for it or post. or use mailing lists
<d33p> shouldn't there be a vlc package in ubuntu hoary? I'm in hoary and my apt cache doesn't know the package
<cesarin> dm, sorry im here
<cesarin> was talking on kopete
<cesarin> dm,  well, you managed to do it?
<dm> no cant edit in GEDIT
<wweasel> vladuz976: i have a problem that no one seems to have the answer to. think you could help? my Wifi Connection is good, but the pages sometimes work fine, sometimes take a good 30 secs to load, sometimes ping timeout. no idea why, works fine in windows, works fine when wired.
<dm> When i tried to open it in the terminal it came up with Null Fails
<dm> im at a loss
<dm> cant edit the damn file, and when i can , cant fricken save it
<cesarin> dm,  tried opening manually? like I told you?
<vladuz976> wweasel: no idea sorry. don't use wifi. same thing. post to the forum and mailing lists. that is what they are therefore.
<dm> yes cant edit the file
<cesarin> duohhh
<d33p> I'm also missing xine-ui package, ???? weird
<cesarin> dm, play with the NANO editor, and see if you can find something related to "SAVE"
<dm> i saw a write out
<dm> is that save?
<cesarin> dm,  no idea, I dont have your lenguage, you can try I supose
<AngryParsley> ctrl+o is save in nano
<vladuz976> ZBlach: see ubuntu has a really large community, sometimes that makes it hard to get help on irc, but it makes the mailing lists and forums more powerful
<cesarin> dm,  follow what AngryParsley  says
<AngryParsley> ctrl+x will quit but ask if you want to save changes
<ZBlach> ok. vladuz976, i've posted.
<AngryParsley> gedit has some annoying slowness whenever I add a line to a file or type a line long enough to scroll sideways, so I use nano most of the time
<dm> AngryParsly, or Cesarin, If i put in "rootverify" will it pop up and ask what OS to load???
<ZBlach> vladuz976,i just think that 400 people looking at every word I type here may be slightly more effective than posting on a forum with everyone else.
<bb> Ok, here is a slightly different question: Is there a way ofgetting ubuntu to redetect all ISA hardware on a system without reinstalling?
<cesarin> dm,  no idea what rootverify does, but my options DOES NOT HAVE that
<AngryParsley> dm: I have no clue
<cesarin> dm, and I got 2 hdds, and 3 partitions on the second one
<vladuz976> ZBlach: your call, see which one works for you
<AngryParsley> I just know the nano shortcuts
<ZBlach> vladuz976, so far: neither
<dm> What if this fucks up my boot loggin and i loose everything?
<dm> is that possible
<vladuz976> ZBlach: for how long have you tried?
<AngryParsley> it's possible that lightning will strike your computer right now
<AngryParsley> but unlikely
<aieee> hi can i join
<dm> sweet
<dm> i actually had that happen once
<dm> technically
<AngryParsley> I've had lightning hit the power line and kill my hard drive
<AngryParsley> and that is how I switched to ubuntu from windows
<aieee> hi angeloo
<cesarin> dm, dont think so, it will just popup an error, and you can just restart and go back to chose linux
<dm> mine killed the powersupply, the power strip, my monitor, mb, and HD :)
<AngryParsley> so if you think about it, god wanted me to use ubuntu
<cesarin> dm,  and then edit again the grub's list
<AngryParsley> and if we're on god's side, who could microsoft be on? hmm!
<AngryParsley> *who's side could microsoft be on
<DonL> AngryParsley, lol
<aieee> can u help with this
<dm> oh ok, Going to go try this, Crossing my fingers, thanks for all your help guys, if you dont see me again, it means it worked, THANK YOU EVERYONE, linux community rox
<cesarin> I only can tell you that HDD0,0  where first  0 = hdd number, and second zero = partition
<AngryParsley> actually I'm an atheist, I'm just too cheap to buy windows again and too lazy to pirate it
<cesarin> so.. HDA = HDD0,0
<dm> Ill be back to set up my Internal bluetooth and my BT mouse hehe
<aieee> does any body  can read my message ??????
<cesarin> aieee,  I do?
<ZBlach> vladuz976, re: how long have I tried - in two hours, it'll be a week.
<aieee> hi cesarin tnx
<aieee>  its my first time to use ubuntu
<cesarin> aieee, welcome :>
<DonL> I have to jump in an tell you folks, after playing around with my failed update from Hoary to Breezy, I finally did something that made it work. All my repositories in Synaptic now show as Hoary, though. Don't know why that happened.
<ZBlach> aieee, how you findinf it?
<cesarin> aieee,  I installed ubuntu a week ago :>
<vladuz976> ZBlach: well, maybe it's time to try something different then
<aieee> may i know ur asl cesarin? tnx
<aieee> same as mine
<cesarin> aieee,  sadly this aint a offtopic talk, just to ask information
<ZBlach> vladuz976, winXP perhaps ;)
<aieee> ah oki
<aieee>  jus t want to know  ur loc ?
<aieee> tnx
* cesarin will just whait for DM then he will leave
<cesarin> aieee,  Mexico.
<linner> !seen thoreauputic
<ubotu> thoreauputic <n=prospero@wolax7-195.dialup.optusnet.com.au> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 19h 16m 20s ago, saying: 'ah'.
<aieee>  tnx cesarin
<ZBlach> !seen Hikaru79
<ubotu> hikaru79 <n=hikaru79@d57-4-59.home.cgocable.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 22h 54m 2s ago, saying: 'Does anyone know what package wnck-applet is part of? libwnck18?'.
<linner> hello everyon :)
<cesarin> I wonder if installing that ubuntu firewall is worth it or just useless for a user like me :o
<ZBlach> hi linner
<linner> everyone even
<linner> ZBlach:  hello :)
<DonL> Hi linner
<linner> DonL:  hey there ;)
<ZBlach> linner, sup homie?
<linner> Oh nuttin'...
<linner> you?
<vladuz976> ZBlach: if you like windows, yeah. use that
<ZBlach> vladuz976, don
<aieee> but it more faster than the oder software dat i've used cesarin
<ZBlach> vladuz976, don't like win, but it works and has great tech support
<d33p> in which apt source for ubuntu should the package w32codecs be?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<cesarin> aieee, whats faster?
<vladuz976> ZBlach: which you pay for
<aieee>  much faster in connection
<concept10> d33p, dont believe that the w32codecs package is in the repos anymore.
<cesarin> aa ic
<aieee>  coz im using dial up connection
<cesarin> concept10, its on a bitorrent site lately
<d33p> concept10, so how do I watch files with those codecs?
<ZBlach> vladuz976, 4x copies of XP Pro, 2x XP Home, 2x ME, 1x 2000, 2x 98 & 8 shares. MSFT is mine~! ^_^
<cesarin> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ <-- for the win32 codecs
<cesarin> and I think its on themultiverse repository too
<aieee>  how can i add  some friends here in ubutu cesarin?
<tga> w32codecs
<cesarin> aieee, add like in what?
<Pmancgv> xopa People
<tga> ZBlach, win has great tech support? what are you smoking?
<Pmancgv> How are you
<cesarin> windows great support? what a bad joke :P
<aieee> like in yahoo chat  how can i invite my friends ?
<BiggieSmalls> does anyone know if there is a wayto get the nvidia glx drivers to work in breezy?
<DonL> must go play with my recently recovered system. Bye for now
<cesarin> if you install patch, garantee ends.. if you dont install patches, garantee ends.. :P
<NeoChaosX> Is there anybody who doesn't get the Ubuntu logo on their menu or menu bar after today's artwork update?
<concept10> Anyone know a official statement on why the w32codecs were removed?
<cesarin> well I think DM must be in windoze now, I think ill go to windoze too, so I can play some CS source, until I fix the goodamn cedega :P
<aieee>  wer can i find it
<cesarin> NeoChaosX, never had a ubuntu logo on the menu o_O
<ZBlach> tga, I call them, and they fix it. thats great tech support
<ZBlach> unlike getting jerked around by linksys or rogers
<NeoChaosX> Cesarin: there's a thread in ubuntu forums about it
<Lord_Athur> Hi
<cesarin> NeoChaosX, but always had it since I installed breezy, so I dont think its a problem for me
<NeoChaosX> the new artwork updates supposedly change the gnome foot to the ubuntu logo on the gnome menus
<NeoChaosX> Odd
<csthepoet> I need sound!! ahhhhh
<csthepoet> someone help me!!
<ZBlach> csthepoet, alsamixer
<csthepoet> hahaha
<cesarin> well anyway im gone
<aieee> cesarin may i know ur age ?
<csthepoet> ZBlach, i tried that
<cesarin> aieee,  dude, you're asking for ASL :P
<ZBlach> csthepoet, i guess your're screwed
<cesarin> that trick wont work for me ;)
<ZBlach> ;)
<cesarin> I love ZBlach's way of helping.. its so.... inspiring ;)
<csthepoet> ZBlach, really? why? it doesn't find my sound card
<aieee> coz i don t know u
<aieee>  dats y i m asking
<ZBlach> does it find it?
<ZBlach> System > Admin > Device Manager
<cesarin> csthepoet, you did even check if your hardware was supported?
<cesarin> anyway later guys, im gone!!
<csthepoet> cesarin, i don't know
<ZBlach> csthepoet, i'm guessing an audigy2?
<csthepoet> i just installed ubuntu out of the blue to try it out
<Licker> whats the command to open and give editing rights to myself to edit Sources.list
<Licker> ?
<csthepoet> ZBlach, what is that
<ZBlach> csthepoet, its a sound card >_>
<BiggieSmalls> does anyone know if there is a wayto get the nvidia glx drivers to work in breezy?
<NeoChaosX> Licker: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> Licker:  sudo gedit sources.lst
<csthepoet> ZBlach, actually i dont know what my sound card it
<ZBlach> csthepoet ...
<ZBlach> ok
<aieee> guys how long  ur using this ubuntu????
<csthepoet> ZBlach, i own a toshiba satelite laptop
<ZBlach> aieee, using ubuntu? a month. using it well? dunno yet
<Licker> thanx neo-Jason
<karen> HELLO---- everytime I minimize something it does not go into my panel, it just disappears. Why am i not able to send it to sit at the bottom of my rest panel?
<ZBlach> karen, depending on the prog, it may minimize to an icon at the top
<csthepoet> ZBlach, i'm looking it up now
* linner|AWAY is away: Workin' on something...
<karen_> actually it does't minimize anywhere it just goes off to  the bottom right of my screen
<karen_> how can i fix that
* misfit-puppy is testing a puppy linux boot from usb stick out in the front yard, wireless, pretty cool.
* misfit-puppy is really misfit-toy
<misfit-puppy> but now I'm a puppy grrrrrr
<ZBlach> i like to kick puppies
<misfit-puppy> ZBlach: really?
<ZBlach> but not in the IRC like manner of thinking
<misfit-puppy> how cruel!
<misfit-puppy> lol
<misfit-puppy> ZBlach: just bbq them
<ZBlach> i'm just evil. >:)
<ZBlach> a bbq'd puppy is not the same as a hot dog
<misfit-puppy> pretty slick little distro here, now if only the kid down the street would get off his drum set for the nite.
<misfit-puppy> god
<ZBlach> gotta nuke puppies for that
<csthepoet> ZBlach, Realtek ALC250 sound is my sound card
<aieee> ah oki tnx ZB
<aieee>  ZB i dont hav any idea how to use this ubuntu
<aieee> ZB how can i change the color of my font?
<ZBlach> is it supported?
<aieee> i just click one of this an d here i am in this room
<ZBlach> aieee, in what?
<csthepoet> ZBlach, i don't know how do i find out
<ZBlach> ubout, tell csthepoet about supported soundcards
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell csthepoet about supported soundcards
<kyle_> so, I just installed Ubuntu, and it won't let me go above 1024x768, and everything's flickering :(
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell csthepoet about soundcards
<kyle_> GeForce 6800, for the record
<jxpx> karen_
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell csthepoet about sound
<nomasteryoda|w> ZBlach, stop
<misfit-puppy> heh
<nomasteryoda|w> por favor
<ZBlach> nomasteryoda|w, sorry. the last few things didn't work
<nomasteryoda|w> hehe
<ZBlach> oh and, ubotu, tell nomasteryoda|w about #ubuntu-es
<atripathi> while fixing my display I deleted xorg files ........ still my display is running on lower resolution as earlier. I thought that either X will crash or regenerate xorg files but none happened
<BiggieSmalls> does anyone know if there is a wayto get the nvidia glx drivers to work in breezy?
<jxpx> Karen_
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell me about recursion
<atripathi> is there any way to get the xorg.conf files again ?
<nomasteryoda|w> muchas gracias.... me no speaka espanol
<durt> atripathi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda|w> just playing with ya
<ZBlach> ubotu, recursion is tell ubotu about recursion
<ubotu> okay, ZBlach
<atripathi> that crashes X
<kyle_> hey... it all stopped shimmering
<kyle_> yay
<MadpilotPPC> ZBlach, that's an evil thing to tell the bot... but funny ;)
<durt> run that outside of x then
<nomasteryoda|w> atripathi, try ... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<misfit-puppy> !tell ZBlach about ubunut
<ZBlach> !seen ubunut
<ubotu> ZBlach: i haven't seen 'ubunut'
<misfit-puppy> heh
<atripathi> nomasteryoda: I tried but it crashes my X
<atripathi> it adds some wrong configurations I guess
<durt> atripathi, then answer the questions differently
<atripathi> i am gonna do it for the last time now......if it crashes out again....I will reinstall
<atripathi> I hope it gets fixed in new release
<nomasteryoda|w> crud
<nomasteryoda|w> i think he needed more help...
<nomasteryoda|w> oh well, he'll be back
<ubunut> I [heart]  ubuntu ^_^~~~
<nomasteryoda|w> ubunut? lol
<ZBlach> wow. what was that?
<ZBlach> !seen ubunut
<ubotu> ubunut <n=radiskul@Toronto-HSE-ppp3726149.sympatico.ca> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 27s ago, saying: 'I [heart]  ubuntu ^_^~~~'.
<ZBlach> wow. the legend is true
<kyle_> so
<kyle_> not to expose my noobness, but what do I do with a .run
<kyle_> that is, a friend of mine is wondering how to install his vid drivers...
<MadpilotPPC> kyle_, double-click on it, usually. A .run of what, though?
<kyle_> Nvidia drivers... says NVIDIA-blah-blah-blah-pkg2.run
<god-zero> kyle_: sudo ./nameoffole.run to install
<kyle_> double-clicking brings up the text editor complaining
<kyle_> cool, thanks God
<kyle_> (err... lol)
<durt> kyle_ its easier to use the nvidia-glx package
<jxpx> ?? java
<kyle_> durt, how do I go about that?
<dm> OMg guys im about to wipe my hard drive... this is so annoying, i cant get back to windows . Can ANYONE Help me, i already tried to  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and it didnt do shit.
<dm> im utterly disturbed with how hard it is to do a simple task in ubuntu
<durt> kyle_: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<none_> use a windows boot disk
<csthepoet> ZBlach, hey my sound card is combatible
<n00bster> is there a program like irfanview for linux /
<n00bster> is there a program like irfanview for linux ?
<procrastinationn> what is pub_key ?
<kyle_> durt: you are my hero. thanks
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, gThumb - it's included by default in Ubuntu, I think
<csthepoet> ZBlach, i went to that site you gave me and i did all the things it said to check compatibility and it tells me how to make it work but it's too much for me
<dm> i dont have  awindows boot disk, except the instal disk, but WHY CANT I GET TO WINDOWS, i have Grub 1.5 but i cant enter the setup like i did earlier this morning.. Can anyone help me
<n00bster> thank you, i'll rtay it ..
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, or EyeOfGnome, which I know is included but which isn't as good as gThumb
<procrastinationn> i need some advice
<durt> eog isnt as good as gthumb? ...
<dm> OMg guys im about to wipe my hard drive... this is so annoying, i cant get back to windows . Can ANYONE Help me, i already tried to  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and it didnt do shit.
<procrastinationn> can anyone help me
<none_> dm, so download one
<MadpilotPPC> durt, not IMO... gThumb is faster and has far more features...
<n00bster> ok, i'll tray the first one, first . ty
<wweasel> Hey guys, I need help with my WiFi. It acts odd. I get good connection but it takes forever to load pages. Sometimes works nicely, sometimes about 30 seconds, sometimes just ping timeout. Works fine in windows, works fine wired. ideas?
<none_> why not just stick with linux?
<durt> eog is some much simpler though
<procrastinationn> grub automatically detected my windows
<BiggieSmalls> anyone here get the nvidia drivers or nvidia-glx to work in breezy?
<jmg> hmm
<boxerboy29> what is ubuntu's grafical installer called?
<dm> none_ why would i need a boot disk, Isnt there a setting in GRUB to be able to choose which boot menu to access
<none_> dm, yes
<boxerboy29> the update installer
<n00bster> hmm, trayed it, it's not ecsectlly like irfan, it's have no simple editing capabilities
<none_> title Windows 2000 SP4
<none_> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<none_> chainloader +1
<none_> something like that
<dm> none_ how do i set that up
<Licker> is there a way to BURN Iso files in linux?
<none_> it should already be in the grub conf file
<none_> Licker, k3b is good
<n00bster> to make long story short, i need a simple Graphic Editor, (like ..MSpainr)
<none_> cdrecord
<csthepoet> can anyone help me fix my sound
<n00bster> Mspaint*
<god-zero> Licker: right click the iso's icon
<procrastinationn> ok when sudo apt-get update it fails saying i dont have the pub_key
<thoreauputic> Licker: just right-click the file in the file manager, choose burn... simple
<none_> n00bster, xv is relatively simple
<johnathan> hello every one
<n00bster> is it in thr packeg manager ?
<dm> ill try that, ill be back
<csthepoet> i have no sound! ahhh
<csthepoet> haha
<csthepoet> can anyone help me with my sound
<none_> n00bster, i don't think so
<sheepy> wats wrong with it?
<procrastinationn> i need help getting mp3s to play
<BiggieSmalls> can anyone help me with my videocard?
<Licker> oh allright
<Licker> thanx guys
<sheepy> www.ubuntuguide.org
<sunandrain> install mplayer to player mp3s
<procrastinationn> thats it
<sheepy> look at media codecs
<MadpilotPPC> !tell procrastinationn about mp3
<MadpilotPPC> !tell sheepy about ubuntuguide
<procrastinationn> i tried installing the codecs but something fails the pub_key is needed it says
<n00bster> issent eny other simple photo editor, insted of the compli\cated gimp
<karen_> HELP PLEASE---- trying to get things to minimize to the bottom of my tool bar. For some reason they disappear whenever i minimize anything.
<robbkidd> Anyone using Ubuntu for TeX/LaTeX document generation?
<_jason> Does anyone here use d4x with flashgot in firefox?
<procrastinationn> karen that happended to me
<MadpilotPPC> n00bster, gThumb will do resizing, rotations and stuff like that
<BiggieSmalls> can anyone help me with my videocard?
<none_> n00bster, try xpaint as well
<_jason> robbkidd:  I just isntalled tetex but haven't had a chance to make any tex documents
<none_> xpaint is exactly what you need
<thoreauputic> karen_: right click the tool bar, in the list of applets look for "window list" and add it
<procrastinationn> how do i open up universe
<none_> uncomment the universe line in sources.list
<MadpilotPPC> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<karen_> PRO---- how did you fix it?
<durt> whats the point of learning tex when you can use texmacs? just wondering
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, see ubotu above ^^^
<none_> gpaint
<none_> also
<esac> has anybody here used gensplash/splashutils ?
<procrastinationn> none what do you me
<durt> and mtpaint
<god-zero> n00bster: gpaint, kolourpaint, krita.................
<thoreauputic> karen_: see my suggestion above
<sheepy> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<n00bster> ok, i will.
<n00bster> :}
<sheepy> is anyone here on breezy right now
<sheepy> ???
<none_> yes
<esac> me !
<procrastinationn> none what do you mean
<sheepy> any problems lately?
<none_> procrastinationn, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<durt> xpaint looks good
<sheepy> i was thinking about upgrading this afternoon
<karen_> Thor------no window list
<procrastinationn> i know that but you said uncomment something
<none_> procrastinationn, type this: sudo echo " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<none_> make sure you use >>
<MadpilotPPC> !tell procrastinationn about repos
<none_> change breezy to hoary
<none_> depending on what you are using
<navyn> hey guys
<procrastinationn> none permission denied
<none_> use sudo
<navyn> are the backports up yet?
<thoreauputic> karen_: choose "add to panel" and scroll down
<none_> procrastinationn, are you using breezy or hoary?
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, see the msg ubotu just sent you, it's got all the details on adding repositories
<procrastinationn> hoary
<ericz> !tell ericz about repos
<none_> change breezy in that line to hoary
<csthepoet> i just installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop but i have no sound, i've tried the whole alsamixer but it doesn't pick up my sound card can anyone help me on that
<none_> then do it
<sheepy> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<none_>  sudo echo " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<none_> that
<none_> don't forget >>
<ericz> none_ what does that do?
<none_> then sudo apt-get update
<sheepy> is compiling packages from source available in ubuntu?
<MadpilotPPC> sheepy, of course. But there's a staggering amount of stuff in the repos already...
<robbkidd> "sudo echo"?  ... Ha!  Loved their remake of Funky Town.
<thoreauputic> sheepy: of course
<none_> ericz, it add the line in quotation marks to sources.list
<sheepy> yeah, i just noticed the source repos today
<procrastinationn> still getting denied
<n00bster> OK, xpaint did the trick for me :{ ty all
<ericz> what good is that line in sources.list tohugh? does it install breezy or something?
<none_> you aren't using sudo then
<karen_> ahhhh--- thanks so much Thoreauputic--- it was driving me nuts. you're a smarty!!!
<procrastinationn> i am
<MadpilotPPC> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<johnson> !tell johnson about w32codecs
<thoreauputic> karen_: I had the same thing happen to me about a year ago ;)
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, have you read the Sudo howto - the rootsudo page ubotu's got above?
<none_> ericz, it makes apt get the package index for the universe repositories
<procrastinationn> no
<robbkidd> sudo is your friend.
<robbkidd> Do not taunt happy, fun sudo.
<Strog> or a good aquaintance at least
<karen_> well i'm new to all this and it gets too complicated for me.  It seems everyone is so much younger than myself and knows so much more than i do.
<procrastinationn> why am i getting denied
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, which password are you trying to use w/ sudo?
<Strog> karen_: You learn a little here and there and put it together. It's a progressive thing
<Strog> :)
<procrastinationn> it dont ask for a password
<thoreauputic> karen_: you'll learn stuff - and not all of us were so young when we started ;)
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, are you using a regular terminal or a root term? (don't use a root terminal...)
<karen_> how old are you mr. thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> karen_: 53 :)
<karen_> ahhh
<procrastinationn> i think im using reg not sure only had linux for a week
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, close the terminal you're using, and go Applications --> System Tools --> Terminal (just to make sure you're not in a Root Term by accident...)
<procrastinationn> i only use windows for xbox tunnelling
<karen_> here i was thinking this chatroom was full of kiddies
<none_> karen, it is not so hard
<karen_> i say we have a computer party and everyone come show me what the hell i'm doing
<karen_> haha
<CarlFK> hey karen
<none_> once you understand the underlying principles it will become easy
<MadpilotPPC> karen, you pick up bits and pieces, and before you know it you're giving bad advice to the *real* newbies here on #ubuntu...
<procrastinationn> dont have a terminal in systemtools
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, should be 2nd from the bottom of the System Tools menu, at least in Hoary
<karen_> Carl----- you are the first invited to the computer party
<karen_> well so far i've gotten good advice
<CarlFK> heh - will there be food?
<hondje> That's because I've been afk
<procrastinationn> negative
<karen_> Carl--- do you work any other way?
<procrastinationn> no terminal
<CarlFK> just making sure
<Toma-> how can i stop ubuntu from loading the ipv6 module?
<procrastinationn> im running 5.10 ubuntu
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, in Applications menu - System Tools? Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<none_> karen, http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/linuxkernel/
<karen_> Carl--- glad you showed me this chatroom stuff-- these people talk me through something new every day
<hondje> Toma-: You can blacklist it, I think
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, ah, OK. I know some stuff has changed in 5.10 - I'm still running 5.04 (Hoary) here
<karen_> none-- what is that and will it blow up my computer?
<procrastinationn> cant i just go to sources list and uncomment it
<dallas_> I am looking for some help installing ubuntu on my laptop?
<Toma-> blacklist u say?
<procrastinationn> yo none brb
<Wimpie> need some help with case preservation and vfat filesystem : I want to 'touch XXX' and create a file 'XXX' and not 'xxx' ?
<hondje> does vfat recognize cases?
<none_> karen, it's a book on the linux kernel
<durt> this is not the place for that wimpie ;)
<none_> if you understand how the kernel functions then you understand the entire system
<Wimpie> yes and no : some files have capitals others don't. I just want to understand how to create these mixed filenames
<Wimpie> durt : probably, but I am basically looking for linux users with experience
<procrastinationn> none im back
<thoreauputic> hondje: no
<hondje> whew, glad I'm not crazy :)
<hondje> Well, I am, but yeah
<CarlFK> karen_ - whats the deal with minimizing windows to the bar?
<none_> Wimpie ??
<procrastinationn> ok i just want to open the universe and get mp3 play back
<Wimpie> well if I do 'ls' I get files all small some mixed and some upper
<karen> Carl--- everything was disappearing---- now i can minimize and come back to it.  Your friends here talked me through it.
<Wimpie> these files were created under XP
<none_> yes?
<Wimpie> and I wonder HOW i can create these files under LINUX
<CarlFK> karen - well talk me though it, cuz I never noticed that they disapeared like that, and now I am bothered ;)
<none_> what sort of files?
<red_blood> hello people! how i can use my TV OUT? i have a Nvidia Gforce 4 mx 440 128 mb TV out... thanks
<Toma--> how do u stop modules from loading? namely vesafb and ipv6?
<ericz> none, i added that repository thing wth the command you gave earlier... what good does it do me?
<Wimpie> any files (data and dirs)
<karen> Carl -- did you ever read up on my camera?
<thoreauputic> Toma--: /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<durt> toma, have you blacklisted it?
<red_blood> !tv
<ubotu> red_blood: Are you smoking crack?
<Toma--> ahh hotplug
<Toma--> thanks
<none_> ericz, run apt-get update.. now you can use apt-get to install many more applications
<red_blood> !tvout
<ubotu> red_blood: I don't know, could you explain it?
<ericz> i did run apt-get update
<ericz> nothing seemed different
<CarlFK> karen - um... no.   I knew there was some stuff I needed to do.  Ill give it a shot right now
<procrastinationn> none
<none_> it is
<hondje> red_blood: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaTVOut
<none_> procrastinationn, type sudo bash
<n00bster> i have download somthind from amule  and it says that it's save win a certain path..
<procrastinationn> when i follow the ubuntu guide to installing codecs it gives me and error
<n00bster> now the path is accessible fron terminal but not from GileBrowser, whay/
<esac> yay, i got gensplash working with a custom theme in ubuntu !
<hondje> procrastinationn: use the wiki
<none_> what is the error
<n00bster> FileBrowser*
<hondje> !tell procrastinationn about restricted
<sri> so who do I talk to about bluetooth support for ubuntu?
<karen> Carl-- i know you've been busy.  Just let me know if you learn anything.
* sri is having some trouble.
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, don't use ubuntuguide...
<MadpilotPPC> !+ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<procrastinationn> ok
<ericz> actually 4 of my repositories show up as 404... mirrormax or something
<MadpilotPPC> !wiki
<jsubl2> karen did you try just plugging the camera in and seeing if you get a new icon on the desktop
<procrastinationn> my bad i meant ubuntu wiki.org
<none_> ericz, you need to remove them from /etc/apt/sources.list in that case
<csthepoet> can anyone tell me here what modprode is?
<ericz> they worked just the other day though, it's odd
<esac> does anybody have any cool gensplash/fbsplash themes that i can use (nothing gentoo specific, although the one in the live cd is really cool)
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there a tutorial on how to set up a static ip?
<none_> csthepoet, a module loader
<jsubl2> karen plug in and turn it on of course
<procrastinationn> now im in root
<procrastinationn> sudo bash puts me in root
<hondje> csthepoet: modules are linux talk for what are commonly called drivers in windows
<hondje> while CUPS is a driver
* hondje goes and figures
<csthepoet> none_,  and how would i do that to do snd-intel8x0
<none_> procrastinationn,  echo " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe" >>/etc/apt/sources.list
<none_> try that
<MadpilotPPC> ericz, I think there's been some changes with the backports - mirrormax may have gone away...
<csthepoet> haha
<none_> csthepoet, sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<csthepoet> sorry if i make no sense
<ericz> the site still exists, i went to it n firefox... the directories like "hoary" and stuff are all empty though...
<procrastinationn> none i think it worked what did i do ?
<karen> Jsub---- Carl (also in room) he tried numerous things to get my camera to work--- give him some suggestions.
<none_> procrastinationn, you added the line to sources.list
<none_> now run apt-get update
<csthepoet> none_, thanks
<procrastinationn> ok
<none_> then you should be able to download the packages for mp3 decoding
<none_> that work, csthepoet ?
<n00bster> How Can I Make All Hidden Files In "Home" Visible ?
<hondje> n00bster: if you're using nautilus, ctrl-H. In a terminal, ls -a
<none_> n00bster, there's usually an option for that
<thoreauputic> n00bster: hit ctrl-h
<csthepoet> none_, i typed that in but nothing happend
<procrastinationn> im still getting an error
<none_> did it go back to the command line?
<none_> what error, procrastinationn ?
<n00bster> ok, i'll tray it ..
<procrastinationn> can i paste it
<MadpilotPPC> !+paste
<ubotu> well, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<none_> csthepoet.. lsmod|grep intel
<n00bster> ahaaaaa Eureka ! got it :}
<hondje> anyone find the latest kernel for breezy to barf up buffer errors for hdds?
<csthepoet> none_, ok it's in there a bunch of times
<ericz> i just commented [in gedit]  out the mirrormax backport repositories or whatever that were giving me 404
<procrastinationn> none it says i need a pub_key
<none_> those are all the intel drivers then
<none_> look for the one you just loaded
<none_> procrastinationn, use the main site
<procrastinationn> i am
<procrastinationn> ubuntu.org
<csthepoet> none_, see i was in the linux room asking for help for my sound and the guy there told me to do that
<n00bster> so Ctl+H did the trick. Is THere A list of shortcuts for Nautilus oe enything els ?
<none_> procrastinationn, then i'm not sure
<csthepoet> none_, how exactly does that help for my sound>
<procrastinationn> lol
<yaaar> word
<procrastinationn> well thnx for helpin
<hondje> http://live.gnome.org/PowerUserTools
<none_> i have never seen that error
<none_> csthepoet, it loads the intel i8x0 sound driver
<procrastinationn> right after its done reading the packages it fails
<csthepoet> none_, oh ok
<none_> i'd have to see the actual error
<csthepoet> none_, thanks
<none_> good luck
<procrastinationn> i dont know how to use the paste ish
<none_> it's simple
<none_> paste it and give the url
<csthepoet> none_, my sound still doesn't work ahh
<Toma--> well i blacklisted those modules and restarted. still getting loaded
<none_> csthepoet, alsamixer
<none_> make sure the volume is up
<csthepoet> none_, maybe you would know does are ATI sound cards compatible with ubuntu>?
<none_> cat /dev/urandom >/dev/dsp
<csthepoet> none_, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Toma--> should i remove the aliases in /etc/modprobe.d ?
<durt> toma-- have you tried "rmmod ipv6"?
<none_> csthepoet, ATI releases drivers for linux, so probably
<none_> dunno for sure
<thoreauputic> milisdad: not a good move to IRC as root
<Toma--> durt: i could but thats too mess and id have to make a startup scipt :(
<Toma--> *messy
<none_> csthepoet, well, i don't think ATI uses the i8x0 chipset
<procrastinationn> how do i get out of root in my terminal
<none_> not the driver you need
<Toma--> procrastinationn: exit
<none_> lspci -v
<none_> look to see what device you have
<procrastinationn> kool
<durt> making a startup script isnt hard or messy toma
<jsubl2> White Sox 3, Indians 2
<csthepoet> none_, yea?
<s3rp3nt> I just recently came into posession of an AS/400, What should i run on it?
<Toma--> durt: it also says its in use
<csthepoet> none_, so that was no good then huh?
<durt> oh
<none_> nope
<none_> not good
<csthepoet> hmm
<none_> but if you paste the exact name of your card i can find out what module you need to load
<geneo93> s3rp3nt:  depends on what model it is
<s3rp3nt> 4904
<csthepoet> none_, if i tell you the exact sound card i have do you think you would know how to help me?
<glyn> Anyone know why I can't connect to Nicotine?
<s3rp3nt> quad alphas
<csthepoet> haha i didnt' catch that
<none_> yes
<csthepoet> sorry
<csthepoet> haha
<none_> it's cool
<procrastinationn> what does it mean by signatures couldnt be verrified because of no pub key
<hondje> Debian should run on that
<geneo93> s3rp3nt:  i think all that will run on that is ibms aix
<csthepoet>  ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audi o Controller
<none_> procrastinationn, apt can't verify the index files
<s3rp3nt> Or anyone know anyone who would like to buy it?
<none_> so you can't trust them
<procrastinationn> well that is the error
<none_> there should be another reference to audio, csthepoet
<hondje> ebay it ;)
<durt> toma: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6841.html
<durt> darn it
<geneo93> s3rp3nt:  that has a pci side and server side ??
<none_> csthepoet, modprobe ac97
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a way for me to set my firewall to be off automatically when i boot up?
<ripgut> hey guys is there anyway one can open network tools via the terminal in ubuntu?
<glyn> Anyone know why I can't connect to Nicotine?
<none_> modprobe snd_ac97 modprobe snd_ac97_codec
<none_> try those too
<none_> use sudo
<s3rp3nt> yes, believe so... it wont be in my apartment until tomorrow though.. then i can tell you everything about it
<ripgut> guys?
<procrastinationn> so none sorry to bug you,how make it so it will verrify
<pl_ice> any one tried to play game thief 3 ?
<Fr0Gs> in samba is there a way to get a samba password without changing it
<none_> procrastinationn, i'm not sure what that error means, so i am clueless
<procrastinationn> ok ill stop buggin ya
<Fr0Gs> with samba is there a way to get a samba password without changing it
<Fr0Gs> ?
<geneo93> ibm just released a version of linux for some newer AS400's afaik
<csthepoet> none_, ok done
<s3rp3nt> i was given the server 2 terminals a dozen dat tapes and twin dat drivers plus monitor and keyboard.
<thoreauputic> hi linner :)
<none_> not try running alsamixer
<hondje> can't go wrong just calling IBM, they've alway been quite friendly in my experience
<none_> now that is
<ripgut> guys?
<none_> ?
<odd-> ??
<can8dn> 2 quick questions: AMD64 + ATI X800XL supported???
<none_> ???
<odd-> ????
<none_> ?????
<ripgut> my friends ubuntu machine wont let him open network tools so he can choose his wifinic card
<csthepoet> hahaha
<odd-> ??????
<geneo93> last i heard it was to cost around 12,000 dollars
<ripgut> what can he do
<s3rp3nt> wonder if they'll just buy the f*r back
<csthepoet> are those for me?
<csthepoet> haha
<odd-> No.
<odd-> We're trying to outpwn eachother.
<odd-> Hey none_
<odd-> great ?'s.
<none_> did alsamixer run csthepoet ?
<odd-> ;)
<none_> you too
<geneo93> s3rp3nt:  i doubt it its quite old
<can8dn> does ubuntu support amd64 and the ati x800xl?
<csthepoet> none_, alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<none_> modprobe mixer
<s3rp3nt> can8dn yes
<none_> modprobe snd
<thoreauputic> can8dn: amd64 yes, no idea about the ati
<ripgut> hello?
<none_> modprobe snd_mixer
<none_> try those then run it again
<ripgut> can anyone answer my question?
<none_> csthepoet, if those don't work then i am out of ideas
<csthepoet> none_, it says mixer not found
* ripgut feels ignored
<none_> ok well, skip that and try modprobe snd
<RexKwonDo> I am trying to get Epiphany to launch XMMS whenever I select a link for a m3u playlist.  Epiphany just keeps launching mPlayer.  Any suggestions?
<can8dn> guess the only thing to do is to download it and try it eh?
<csthepoet> none_, modprobe snd mixer?
<none_> just modprobe snd
<durt> well, ripgut, why cant you run the network tools thing?
<s3rp3nt> ripgut: what version?
<cav> Is there a more support oriented channel for new users?
<ripgut> it just closes when he tried to open it
<ripgut> like it wants to open, but can't
<thoreauputic> cav: what's you issue? This is the support channel
<csthepoet> none_, same error
<ripgut> how can he get ubuntu to select the wlan0 card?
<none_> try modprobe soundcore
<thoreauputic> cav: just ask - if someone can help they will
<ripgut> its on l0 right now
<none_> now i really have run out of ideas
<ripgut> lo*
<cav> I'm just actually using it for the first time so I'm sure I'll run into lots of issues.
<none_> ripgut, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<thoreauputic> cav: ah OK - well lots of people here can help
<ripgut> thanks
<thoreauputic> cav: welcome to Ubuntu :)
<s3rp3nt> search on google or linux.com for a wireless linux tutorial will show how to configure wifi with command line tools including setting security keys
<csthepoet> none_, ahh same error
<MadpilotPPC> !+wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<none_> csthepoet, you may have an unsupported card in that case
<none_> or you may need to get the driver from ATI directly
<geneo93> s3rp3nt:  i've worked on some 5270's in the past
<none_> ubuntu loads all of the modules to see which work when it is installed
<csthepoet> none_, this sucks
<pluffsy> hi
<none_> yeah
<csthepoet> none_, do you another good distributor for laptops
<none_> not really
<none_> i don't have one
<s3rp3nt> geneo93: what all languages are programmable on this thing? i know rpg, but what about c/c++/objc?
<none_> however, some companies sell laptops designed for linux
<none_> you'd have to search google
<csthepoet> everything of ubuntu is perfect just that one flaw
<csthepoet> i used fedora before ubuntu and it was really unstable
<Pickle_Weasel> i'm having trouble with the firewall =\
<odd-> I like ubuntu, it's satisfiable.
<csthepoet> yes very
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a way to set it to not turn on when i boot up?
<none_> well, not many companies are willing to work with linux kernel developers
<pluffsy> I reeeally wanna like linux and ubuntu but it's sure giving me a hard time. I have tried installing ubuntu 5.04 a couple times on my powerbook and I just can't get it to work. Gnome has random problems, like nautilus more or less always not working. If I run xfce evolution doesn't work, and xfce doesn't have gui for the most basic settings. and now when I try KDE the colors are so messed up I can't even write code because it's so hard to read t
<pluffsy> ext :(
<geneo93> i dunno if c++ will even compile on those
<odd-> Does anyone use hoary?
<durt> what firewall, pickel_weasel?
<RexKwonDo> I am trying to get Epiphany to launch XMMS whenever I select a link for a m3u playlist.  Epiphany just keeps launching mPlayer.  Any suggestions?
<Pickle_Weasel> whatever default thing comes with ubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> the one built into the kernel >.>
<s3rp3nt> whats wrong with the firewall?
<none_> linux on laptops is problematic
<Pickle_Weasel> i want it off
<palcoy> i use hoary
<Pickle_Weasel> i mean, i have it off now, but i want it to not turn on when i reboot
<pluffsy> any ideas why the colors are mangled in kde? it seems like very dark colors but not black are replaced with random colors.'
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: erm - it won't - unless you installed a firewall tool or something
<durt> how did you turn it off Pickle_weasel?
<Pickle_Weasel> well, i installed firestarter
<Pickle_Weasel> and i turned it off through that
<Pickle_Weasel> quite simple, but a bit of a hassle to keep doing that every time i boot
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: Ubuntu doesn't run any servers by default ( not internet facing ones anyway)
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: any reason you needed firestarter?
<csthepoet> none_, thanks alot for your help
<pluffsy> pretty please. any help is greatly needed.
<Pickle_Weasel> to turn it off..
<none_> np.. hopefully you'll get it to work
<csthepoet> none_, it was very nice of you
<none_> sound is important :)
<Pickle_Weasel> the firewall is automatically on =\
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: ar you running servers (apache, ssh etc?)
<thoreauputic> *are
<Pickle_Weasel> no, no i'm not
<none_> pluffsy, linux does not do well on some laptops
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: then you don't need firestarter
<Pickle_Weasel> but it's blocking little things that annoy me, such as azerus, or Gaim
<none_> you may have to wait a year or two and try again
<pluffsy> ;(
<ruf> anybody knows an easy way to mount NTSF parts in Ubuntu via LiveCd?
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: firestarter doesn't block gaim
<none_> ruf, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdX /mnt
<Pickle_Weasel> firestarter is not a program..it's just a front end for the built in firewall
<Pickle_Weasel> it IS a program, i mean
<MadpilotPPC> pluffsy, Breezy has been doing interesting things with laptop functionality - the Ubuntu project has actually sent out about 2 dozen laptops for testing...
<Pickle_Weasel> but it's not a firewall
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel:  sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<ruf> i must be root, right?
<Pickle_Weasel> no thank you
<none_> Pickle_Weasel, AFAIK ubuntu does not come with a firewall
<MadpilotPPC> ruf, use sudo rather than root
<none_> ruf, sudo
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: I don't think you understand
<ruf> cool mans! Thank you
<Pickle_Weasel> ubotu: rumour has it, firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel.
<ubotu> Pickle_Weasel: I think you lost me on that one
<Pickle_Weasel> ^
<Pickle_Weasel> shush, bot
<pluffsy> MadpilotPPC, alright. sounds good. but you think that will do anything for my powerbook g3 or is that just x86 laptops that are affected?
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: firstarter writes an iptables script - sounds like you don't need it
<ruf> anybody knows one portuguese IRC channel for ubuntu discuss?
<MadpilotPPC> pluffsy, there are a couple of Apple laptops in the testing program...
<none_> Pickle_Weasel, every distrobution does not come with a firewall
<pluffsy> what makes laptops so special? it seems like there is always trouoble with laptops and linux
<csthepoet> none_, i found a page that might help me
<ruf> my english is BAD! :D
<none_> Pickle_Weasel, iptables -F
<durt> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Pickle_Weasel> i don't know how to explain my problem
<csthepoet> none_, http://tuxmobil.org/asus_l4500r.html
<MadpilotPPC> pluffsy, more odd hardware config stuff than desktops, I guess
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: it just sounds like you don't need firestarter
<csthepoet> none_, they are talking about using someting called ALSA
<csthepoet> none_, have you heard of that before?
<ruf> thank you all again! The anwsers come VERY FAST here! :)
<Earthen> I installed the Ati driver for my system and it works well, but now none of my video players will work? any one know why?
<trigger_ph> hello
<vbgunz> I vote the searhorse documentation amongst the worse :(
<none_> csthepoet, that is the linux sound system
<Pickle_Weasel> ok what would be the easiest way to turn off the firewall and keep it off
<trigger_ph> Has anyone tried creating a launcher for a bash script?
<s3rp3nt> package for kubuntu?
<MadpilotPPC> pluffsy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<s3rp3nt> ermm, what is the package for kubuntu?
<csthepoet> none_, ok can that help me with my sound problem?
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter && sudo iptables -F
<pluffsy> hmm just opening and closing the gamma settings in kde actually solved the problem with kde colors. atleast temporary.
<none_> csthepoet, ubuntu uses ALSA by default.
<vbgunz> anyone here use seahorse? Isn't it supposed to integrate with Nautilus? I am trying to sign plenty of files and it looks like I have no choice but to command line them all... Any alternatives?
<Pickle_Weasel> iptables -F will keep it off for good?
<none_> your problem is that the sound device is not being created
<silasj> hello all
<none_> Pickle_Weasel, there are no iptables entries to begin with
<csthepoet> none_, hmm so that pretty much means no eh?
<none_> yeah
<none_> you need to know what module to use
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: only if you remove firestarter - it has a start up script that needs to be purged
<csthepoet> none_, yep it's not my day haha
<none_> or if there even is one
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: cat /etc/init.d/firestarter
<silasj> hey guys, gnome system monitor never puts color on swap session... maybe swap is not working well, some tip to get more information?
<none_> silasj, how much ram do you have?
<csthepoet> none_, you know about the new version of ubuntu coming out?
<silasj> none_, 512
<RexKwonDo> I am trying to get Epiphany to launch XMMS whenever I select a link for a m3u playlist.  Epiphany just keeps launching mPlayer.  Any suggestions?
<none_> silasj, that is enough that swap won't often be written
<csthepoet> none_, you think that it might work with that one?'
<none_> csthepoet, possibly
<none_> the kernel is only 2 releases away from the one in hoary
<csthepoet> none_, ok i'll wait til then to completely leave ubuntu then
<silasj> none_, so is swap off for default?
<none_> support between the two releases is kind of unlikely, but it's worth a try
<none_> silasj, no
<csthepoet> none_, yea i just really like ubuntu
<none_> it will be used if you have no more physical ram
<none_> ubuntu is a nice distro
<csthepoet> none_, well thanks alot again
<none_> probably the best for most people
<none_> np
<none_> good luck
<silasj> every time ram is full, the computer stops... it seems not using swap...
<csthepoet> none_, i'm heading out goodnight or good day wherever you are haha
<vbgunz> anyone know how to integrate seahorse into Nautilus?
<none_> same to you
<csthepoet> Florida here btw
<csthepoet> bye
<Earthen> anyone know why i can't play video after installing ati drivers
<none_> bye
<none_> silasj, type "free" in a terminal
<trigger_ph> anyone? i tried to make a launcher for a bash script but it doesn't run as expected..i get no visible output
<none_> look at the swap size
<esac> has anybody installed zimbra ?
<silasj> none_, swap 0 0 0
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: you probably need the launcher to specify "run in terminal"
<none_> trigger_ph, paste the script on the site in the topic and give us the url
<pluffsy> btw. under kde what shall I select to get a working keyboard? there is nothing called Macintosh like there are under gnome. Now I have microsoft something selected, most keys work but not the pipe character which I kinda need to write code :p
<none_> silasj, then you don't have a swap partition
<none_> which is bad
<none_> do you have any unallocated space on your drive?
<BROKEN_LADDER> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack): / trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox / dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<BROKEN_LADDER> need help.
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: or make the command for instance " gnome-terminal -e <yourdcript> "
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have no firefox!
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: s/dcript/script
<s3rp3nt> last question and ill leave everyone alone... I have a server that is being put on a 10Mbs Fiber connection on monday... Who do i need to contact to offer a mirror?
<none_> BROKEN_LADDER, use apt-get to install  firefox
<silasj> none_, strange... I'm sure I did one in the install... how can I make a new one?
<none_> silasj, you need some unallocated space
<none_> then mkswap /dev/hdXX swapon
<none_> then mkswap /dev/hdXX; swapon
<BROKEN_LADDER> none_ yeah, i did.
<silasj> none_, cool thx.
<BROKEN_LADDER> none_  i had firefox, but i did an apt-get update/upgrade, and now i don't.
<none_> you need to allocate the space first with fdisk
<Earthen> BROKEN_LADDER, I had that problem solved it by going and manuly deleting them file and them reinstall firfox again
<none_> BROKEN_LADDER, apt-get --purge remove mozilla-firefox
<BROKEN_LADDER> i have it but it doesn't start.
<none_> then install it again
<silasj> none_, swapon asks for arguments.
<none_> silasj, add the partition to /etc/fstab
<Earthen> BROKEN_LADDER, If it's like mine then you can probably start if from a console as root
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, what does the last one do? s/dcript/script ?
<silasj> none_, uhm right.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm..this is doing something..
<thoreauputic> silasj: sudo swapon -a will do it if it's in /etc/fstab
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..it works again.
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: oh sorry I was correcting my typo :)
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, ah..ok
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: gnome-terminal -e <name of scipt >
<thoreauputic> ha another one...
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm back in action baby! yeahhhh
* thoreauputic gives up
<none_> silasj, cfdisk
<BROKEN_LADDER> none_ thx
<none_> :D
<Earthen> none_, I didn't know about that purge command, could of use that last week :)
<silasj> none_, I have one swap partition.
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, i'm assuming if gnome-terminal is used as an argument for the command, the "run in terminal" check box must be unchecked..
<none_> what is it's entry under /dev ?
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: you can make any command run in a terminal by saying " xterm -e command" or whatever
<none_> Earthen, it's very useful
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: probably - haven't tried it
<none_> having a bunch of config files laying around is annoying
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: I ususally jsut say " aterm -e <mycommand> "
<Earthen> none_, I will have to try and keep that in mind
<thoreauputic> works for any terminal
<none_> silasj, /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0
<none_> that is what you want in /etc/fstab
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, the script actually calls /usr/local/java/bin/java foo.jar
<none_> change hda5 to whatever partition you made as swap
<Earthen> none_, half the problem in linux I find is not knowing the commands, live and learn!
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic: and it works fine if i run that from the terminal. i just need a launcher on the desktop to do the same..
<silasj> none_, right.
<none_> it takes a few years to get comfortable with all the different tools, that is for sure
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: should work then, as discussed - try it and see
<dallas_> can someone give me a hand installing ubuntu on my laptop?
<silasj> none_, swap on now! Thx!!!
<none_> radical
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: would it not be ... java -jar foo.jar ? (I'm not a java person)
<dallas_> anyone?
<none_> what's the problem?
<Travis|H> does Colony 5 use glitz to accelerate cairo?
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, the docs tell me to just do a java foo.jar. i'm not a java person too. hehe. anyway, it still doesn't launch the app. it does open a terminal though and closes it immediately thereafter
<esac> what do the people on deviantart use to make cool looking wallpapers ? surely it can't just be gimp or photoshop (although some of them are so bad im sure they just use mspaint)
<none_> that's what they use
<none_> photoshop mostly
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: would it not be easier to just make a symlink to that path or add it to your path ?
<fmasi> Hi I use an Hoary for 32bits but i have a amd64 I like to know if when i compile my kernel i nead to do it as 64bits or as 32 since all softwers are 32.
<none_> fmasi, install the amd64 kernel
* keikoz s'lu all
<dallas_> anyone? ubuntu? laptop? no worky....
<none_> actually..
<none_> fmasi, get the ubuntu amd64 port
<MadpilotPPC> trigger_ph, "java -jar <foo>.jar"
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC: that's what I thought too
<none_> fmasi, you don't want to compile a 64bit kernel with a 32bit userland
<Jacko115> does anyone know how to start a program in a specific desktop
<fmasi> none_ what is the amd64 port (i not a native english)
<none_> really, amd64 support is mostly pointless unless you need >4 gigs of ram
<MadpilotPPC> thoreauputic, although there is no such thing as Java for LInux-PPC, so I can't actually double-check that on this machine... :(
<fmasi> none_ is every thing is in 3 i can still compile as 64
<trigger_ph> thoreauputic, oh..so an absolute path to the script in the command text box won't work? anyway, i'll try the symlink and see if it does..
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: an absolute path should work, yes
<Earthen> I need help with totem and mplayer
<none_> fmasi, there are a few version of ubuntu: x86, amd64, PPC and maybe another
<none_> you need the amd64 port
<Jacko115> what problems are you hacing Earthen?
<none_> however, it is unnecessary unless you are doing floating point math or encoding of some sort
<Earthen> Jacko115, I installed the ATI driver and it killed my video playes, 3d run fine though
<fmasi> none_ what i pepole told me is that the thing whith ubuntu 64 is that i dont have as menny softwers thats why i usa a 32
<Earthen> Jacko115, they just don't start anymore
<fmasi> none_ so i should usa the 32bits kernel ?
<F-GT> anyone decent with grub that can give me a hand ?
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: you didn't leave out the -e before your command. I hope?
<dallas_> anyone?? ubuntu installation problems
<none_> fmasi, yes, especially if you want to play media encoded in a proprietary format
<none_> and if you want games
<F-GT> have 2 drives .. ubuntu + windows .. installed windows first then ubuntu on a separate drive each
<none_> 3d games
<F-GT> if i disable the windows drive .. grub fails to load
<MadpilotPPC> dallas_, more details in your question would probably get you more help...
<thoreauputic> trigger_ph: oh - did you give the right pathe to your foo.jar?
<fmasi> none_ so i realy should usa a 32 bits kernel whith a 32 bits softwer
<F-GT> obviously it's referencing to the windows drive which I want to change
<dallas_> I am not getting any display on my screen after the inital splash when I start the install
<F-GT> each time i redo grub it does the same thing .. doesnt change a thing
<none_> F-GT, man grub
<Earthen> Jacko115: do you have some idea's maybe?
<none_> fmasi, yes
<b3nw> has anyone ever been able to play a .mvk file?
<F-GT> already read grub documentation
<fmasi> none_ ok thx
<none_> man grub-install
<geneo93> mvk will work in mplayer
<vbgunz> how do I remove context menu items? I have a bunch of menu items from "right-clicking and opening with"... how do clear this?
<none_> you need the matroska codecs b3nw
<b3nw> i installed
<b3nw> still don't work
<none_> what about mplayer?
<b3nw> with gstreamer i get nothing
<b3nw> with xine i get sound
<b3nw> with mplayer I get video
<b3nw> its a fun game ^_^
<grigora> hi, I just deleted a partition which I thought about installing Windows 2000 on and somehow that screwed up my grub. this drive has a Windoze XP on it and I used to be able to dual-boot from grub, now I am not sure whether I should install grub on MBR or will that screw up WindowsXP boot? thanks for any help
<none_> mplayer -vo esd filename
<b3nw> vlc is also useless ;)
<none_> try that
<none_> er
<b3nw> sec
<none_> mplayer -ao esd filename
<none_> that
<vbgunz> please, anyone know why seahorse is not integrated with Nautilus? this is really sucking harcore, please help!
<b3nw> sadly i had to boot back into windows to watch
<b3nw> lemme go back
<none_> ok
<grigora> oh yes, and after I deleted the Win2000 partition which was /dev/hda5, my Linux root partition which used to be /dev/hda6 took its place becoming /dev/hda5 and I adjusted my /etc/fstab and menu.lst files accordingly, still no luck
<none_> grigora, grub will look for windows
<grigora> none_: what do you mean?
<none_> install it MBR; if it doesn't show up automatically then you can edit grub.conf
<vbgunz> I removed those right click menu options... Someone please tell me how to integrate Seahorse with Nautilus?
<thoreauputic> none_: /boot/grub/menu.lst in ubuntu
<grigora> none_: but will installing GRUB on MBR in any way screw up the Windoze XP boot?
<dallas_> Anyone? I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<cav> Where should I go to find a guide about installing programs, specifically MPlayer?
<none_> menu.lst is created from grub.conf
<DaSkreech> is there still an Ubuntu calendar?
<thoreauputic> none_: the file to edit is the one I mentioned
<agent32> how do u install things in the OS
<none_> ok then
<none_> grigora, refer to thoreauputic
<none_> GregAsche, no
<none_> er
<none_> grigora, it won't screw it up
<b3nw> none_ - sound but definantly not the right sound, just a high piched noise
<bobulor> greetings and salutations
<none_> weird
<none_> well..
<none_> kilall -15 esd
<thoreauputic> none_: if you do "locate grub.conf " you'll see that file doesn't exist in Debian/Ubuntu (it's a Red Hat ism)
<MadpilotPPC> DaSkreech, not current, but the old wallpapers are still in the repos
<none_> then run mplayer again
<DaSkreech> MadpilotPPC: There hasn't been a new pic since april?
<grigora> thoreauputic: thanks, I know the file to edit, but I am not sure what's wrong with it
<none_> hmm, sure isn't.. i'm used to gentoo, i guess
<b3nw> none_ now no sound at all
<dallas_> Anyone? I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<bobulor> does anyone here know a thing or two about Cedega?
<none_> don't do -ao esd
<thoreauputic> grigora: right - I was just telling none_ about it :)
<b3nw> same sound
<grigora> thoreauputic: the partition numbering was shifter by one (hda6 became hda5) and I edited menu.lst accordingly, but it stopped loading
<delp> is there any program on linux you can watch wmv on?
<none_> seems like you don't have the write codecs..
<MadpilotPPC> DaSkreech, I don't think so. I did hear something about it possibly restarting, though...
<none_> so it's just garbage
<none_> don't know though
<vbgunz> anybody? any idea? how to integrate Seahorse with Nautilus? Seahorse has the whackest documentation ever...*but* it seems pretty good overall... Anyone any ideas? How to integrate Seahorse with Nautilus?
<b3nw> hmm ;\
<thoreauputic> grigora: yes, so I understood you to mean
<MadpilotPPC> delp, yes.
<delp> what is it?
<DaSkreech> MadpilotPPC: Ok thats fine then I jsut thought something was wrong with my setup
<MadpilotPPC> !tell delp about restricted
<none_> come to think of it, i had some problems playing matroska  files awhile back
<none_> i don't think i ever got them to work
<tritium> dallas_, what "display issue" are you experiencing, which led you to try vga=771?
<thoreauputic> grigora: /dev/hda5 seems an unusual place to successfully have a windows partition though
<dallas_> tritium, I get no display, that is the issue :)
<grigora> thoreauputic: it almost seems like the partition I deleted (hda5) had grub installed on it ... since deleting it, screwed up everything ... but I can't figure out how GRUB would load at startup ...
<trigger_ph_> arghh..i think my conn fizzed
<none_> grub isn't installed on a partition
<tritium> dallas_, you don't see a single screen of the installer?
<grigora> thoreauputic: I created that partition to install Win2000 but later didn't have a need for it, so I deleted it
<thoreauputic> grigora: do you know what's in your mbr?
<dallas_> tritum, just the splash screen
<none_> not by default anyway
<grigora> thoreauputic: no I don't ... I am guessing because GRUB would load on startup that that's what is on my MBR, but I am not sure
<thoreauputic> grigora: it would be the first 512 bytes of /dev/hda IIRC
<thoreauputic> grigora: when you boot do you see any grub messages? errors?
<thoreauputic> grigora: if not it probably isn't there on the MBR
<none_> in which case you need to use grub-instal
<grigora> thoreauputic: yes, I do see grub loading, then error 15
<Jacko115> Earthen you could see if vids work in another program like xine...
<thoreauputic> grigora: ah, OK it *is* on the MBR then
<dallas_> tritum, the last thing I see is loading initrd.gz................ okay, ready, then nothing but I can still hear the cd spinning.
<Earthen> Jacko115: xine mm I hav eto install it
<F-GT> none_ so why does grub install still look at the windows drive ?
<F-GT> do i need to remove the stage1, 2 & 3 ?
<grigora> thoreauputic: great!!! so why changing the partition numbering screws up everything?
<none_> F-GT, ???
<grigora> thoreauputic: how should I go about repairing it?
<tritium> dallas_, I'll be back...
<F-GT> well if i do a grub install on /dev/hda it still doesnt boot
<thoreauputic> grigora: not sure - it's possible to get grub to find your bootable partitions though
<F-GT> without having the windows drive connected
<F-GT> which is hdb
<Earthen> Jacko115: mplayer give me an error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo)device
<adjacent> im getting an error with python about not finding the web module. even though its been installed from the repos
<none_> grub goes by whatever is in menu.1st and whatever you set as root= when running grub-install
<thoreauputic> grigora: I forget the exact way, but you use the grub command line feature
<adjacent> should python -m web present output?
<F-GT> hmmm will check
<thoreauputic> none_: grub can also find  stuff for you from its shell
<none_> F-GT, maybe you have two installations of grub
<grigora> thoreauputic: do you have any idea what's causing the problem ... I don't need an exact command
<F-GT> nope
<F-GT> i did a fixmbr on the windows drive .. it boots by itself
<thoreauputic> grigora: no, sorry - I might have a link to a grub howto here if you wait a minute
<bobulor> !tell Bobulor about drivers
<none_> Earthen, mplayer -vo help for available outputs
<none_> F-GT, not sure then
<F-GT> yet grub seems to bork itself every time i install it back on the ubuntu drive
<F-GT> but if i hook the windows drive up .. it boots fine
<grigora> thoreauputic: no problem, what about using the Ubuntu CD? does it have repair functionality?
<shaoqi> anyone know what can i use to open .rar files?
<none_> shaoqi, unrar
<noangel_magz> hello
<grigora> shaoqi: try unrar
<shaoqi> none, grigora. thanks:0
<none_> grigora, no repair functionality beyond grub itself
<noangel_magz> hello to all
<none_> you can use it to boot the installed system
<thoreauputic> grigora:  http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3340051  << good article
<Earthen> none_: ok
<F-GT> actually grub gets to stage 1.5 and hangs without the windows drive connected
<F-GT> so it looks at the windows drive for some reason
<none_> some of the video outputs require you to be root
<thoreauputic> grigora: sge tells you how to use grub to find root / kernel partitions etc
<Earthen> none_: how do I enable some of that stuff
<thoreauputic> grigora: sorry that should have said "she"
<none_> Earthen, mplayer -vo whatever filename
<none_> go through them if you are having trouble playing videos
<xuniluser> HELP: when i used mkisofs in a newly installed ubuntu, it worked. Then when i updated my ubuntu, mkisofs tells me that there is an input/output error. What should i do?
<bobulor> !tell Bobulor about Cedega
<shaoqi> i've install unrar, but i can't find it anywhere.
<shaoqi> anyone can help? thansk
<paulproteus> shaoqi: It's in /usr/bin/unrar
<shaoqi> i want to use it to open rar files, i tried using open using other applications, but unrar is not in the list.
<none_> shaoqi, do you have the universe repositories?
<paulproteus> shaoqi: It's not a GUI program.
<paulproteus> It's a command-line program.
<none_> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<none_> unrar x file.rar
<shaoqi> oh it's not a GUI program
<shaoqi> is there any gui program for opening rar files?
<geneo93> fileroller
<Pickle_Weasel> where can i set my monitor to turn off after a certain time? >.>
<geneo93> but you stillneed unrar
<Dexter> Hello, everyone
<Dexter> ;)
<mmartino> hey dex
<adjacent> how do i send ^Q to a terminal window to unlock it in gnome? it prompts to close the app...
<Dexter> hi, mmartiono
<shaoqi> i tried opening an unrar file using the command line, but the process failed. any reasons why?
<bobulor> Every time I quit World of Warcraft, the computer freezes and I have to force my way into command line or do a force restart on the machine to get it working again. Does anyone know how this problem might be solved?
<dallas_> mmmmmm world of warcraft
<none_> shaoqi, the GPL unrar sucks
<none_> install unrar-nonfree
<playdohchum> hi
<playdohchum> i need help with ubuntu
<playdohchum> why is the resolution so big
<shaoqi> none_, it's (unrar-nonfree) not available for me.
<MadpilotPPC> !+fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MadpilotPPC> playdohchum, see the link above ^^^
<none_> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<none_> shaoqi .. ^^^] 
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, it's in Multiverse repo
<jmg> bug in ppp/pptp in breezy?
<playdohchum> uh
<none_> ahh
<playdohchum> is it because i'm using the live version?
<none_> sorry shaoqi
<none_> playdohchum, yes
<MadpilotPPC> playdohchum, you can fix it in the LiveCD, but you'll have to fix it again every time you reboot, AFAIK
<jmg> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x08057568 ***
<playdohchum> okay, thanks
<playdohchum> #ubuntu
<none_> jmg, got gdb?
<shaoqi> madpilotppc, what is multiverse repo?
<dallas_> Anyone? I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<Belutz_zzz> multiverse, non-free, not supported
<shaoqi> then how can i get unrar-nonfree from there?
<playdohchum> jason
<playdohchum> i no understando
<none_> apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<procrastinationn> should i install 5.04 and remove 5.10 ???
<none_> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<jmg> help
<Belutz> just do apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<jmg> none_: heh
<MadpilotPPC> !tell shaoqi about repositories
<AngryParsley> why are there so many updates for stuff I don't need?
<iamsobored00566> WAZZUP
<none_> jmg, that's a library error.. improperly compiled program
<AngryParsley> like the x server drivers for cirrus logic boards or somethng
<playdohchum> WAZZUP
<MadpilotPPC> Belutz, if you don't have the right repos installed, apt-get won't work any better than Synaptic...
<AngryParsley> in fact the graphics drivers for every chipset but ati
<B_166-ER-X> What IS the grey moving live under the nick list in X-chat ??
<shaoqi> Package unrar-nonfree is not available
<dell500> how do i set gnome to be the default window manager?
<none_> B_166-ER-X, away
<AngryParsley> B_166-ER-X: lag meter
<B_166-ER-X> he
<B_166-ER-X> ok, and away lag meter then
<none_> oh, under it
<playdohchum> i don't understand anything on the website
<none_> nope not away
<jmg> jmg: its pppd
<AngryParsley> I was right
<B_166-ER-X> oky
<jmg> er none_: this is breezy
<B_166-ER-X> nice thx
<MadpilotPPC> playdohchum, which website?
<none_> can you reproduce the error?
<jmg> none_: is this bug fixed in latest?
<jmg> none_: every time i run pptp
<playdohchum> the one you gave me
<none_> do you know how to use gdb?
<playdohchum> why is the font red
<jmg> none_: gdb wont backtrace
<geneo93> none_:  i couldn't get pppd to work either
<NsOmNiAc> under ubuntu is there a text based way to recofigure the video card for X ?
<MadpilotPPC> playdohchum, xchat turns the font red when a line starts w/ your nick
<none_> well, i don't have dial up
<none_> i'd report it if you can't find it on the buglist
<jmg> none_ kvpnc
<playdohchum> ...huh
<none_> that's a potential security flaw
<iamsobored00566> yoyoyo
<Jacko115> does anyone know how to start a program in a specific desktop?
<iamsobored00566> i like to play yoyo
<dallas_> Anyone? I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<playdohchum> bye. thanks?
<shaoqi> erm. so how do i get unrar-nonfree?
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, it's in the Multiverse repository, you just need to enable it first
<none_> i thought breezy came with debugging compiled in the main software
<bobulor> none_, how do i install unrar-nonfree?
<none_> guess not
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Travis|H> ok, so i am up and running .. one thing i notice .. when i drag a window around over another window .. it sort of leaves this trail or something .. like the old style mouse cursors people used where it would leave a tail that would show where the mouse was ........ what is that about
<none_> jmg, kvpnc?
<shaoqi> madpilotppc, then how do i enable it? i went to that site already. where does it tells me how to do it?
<thoreauputic> !info unrar-nonfree
<crimsun> none_, no. It follows Debian Policy in that regard.
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 82 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<blueyed> Which script generates the original /etc/network/interfaces file on install? I want to regenerate it.
<brett> After some wrestling, I got Ubuntu/hoary to recognise my audio. Sadly, i can't log in with X, after the audio halts abruptly. Is there a way of removing sound from the login until I can repair that?
<crimsun> none_, the only exceptions being the -dbg packages
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, do you have Synaptic running?
<jmg> none_: checking in bugzilla
<k-boon> hmm, I'm really considering switching to Ubuntu, but I'm not sure about the whole license issue with it being based in South Africa in all.  Don't communist countries require that all software be looked at by the government before public distribution?
<shaoqi> madpilotppc, yes..
<none_> crimsun, i see
<crimsun> k-boon, that's FUD.
<thoreauputic> k-boon: huh?
<bobulor> !tell Bobulor about unrar-nonfree
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, WTF are you smoking? South Africa isn't Communist, for starters...
<jmg> k-boon: south africa is communist?
<k-boon> that's what my friend said
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, follow the screenshots on that page, then
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, your friend is on drugs, right?
<k-boon> he's a computer science major
<MadpilotPPC> so he's a CompSci major on drugs, then
<brett> ...Butapparently not a law major :)
<none_> that's pretty irrelevant considering the GPL
<shaoqi> madpilotppc, i already have community maintained (universe) checked..
<k-boon> what?
<thoreauputic> k-boon: apart from which ubuntu is actually based in the Isle of Man
<MadpilotPPC> shaoqi, Multiverse is a seperate repo to Universe
<blueyed> found it: /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/generate-interfaces.pl.gz
<thoreauputic> cannical anyway
<thoreauputic> *canonical
<k-boon> hmm the Isle of Man?
<bored2k> What's the shutdown command issued when I click on the panel shutdown icon ?
<bobulor> none_, how do i install unrar-nonfree (in newb terms please in case you already said something and I missed it)
<k-boon> where's that?
<geneo93> shaoqi:  did you do apt-get update
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, in the Irish Sea - it's part of the UK...
<none_> bobulor, one sec
<thoreauputic> k-boon: look up an atlas, man
<MadpilotPPC> and no, it's not Communist either
<none_> bobulor, are you using hoary?
<shaoqi> geneo93, i reloaded in synaptic
<k-boon> please don't be mad at me, I am just asking questions as I am curious and I need to know these things
<geneo93> do a search in synaptic then shaoqi
<thoreauputic> k-boon: no-one's mad at you - amazed would be more like it
<shaoqi> geneo93, it's not there.
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, the license that Ubuntu is released under means that *anyone* can look at the software code - it's called the GPL. Human-readable summary here: http://creativecommons.org/licenses/GPL/2.0/
<none_> bobulor, sudo echo " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<none_> apt-get update
<glDaher> hi, this is begining to kill me off slowly... my /etc/resolv.conf file is changed to point to my modem as the only nameserver ... using pppoe ...
<glDaher> I checked my dhclient.conf file with no luck
<none_> how did you manage to get on here then, glDaher ?
<k-boon> MadpilotPPC: I've read about Linus Torvolds, is he the maker of Ubuntu? Is Ubuntu linux like Redhat?
<bobulor> none_, I think I'm using Hoary, not sure
<latem> that i've heard so many great things about ubuntu linux, but i cannot download it due to the communist south africa =/
<latem> i will be deported.
<none_> bobulor, well try what i just said
<glDaher> none_: I manually edit the file every 10 minutes... been like that for a month :(
<yaaar> you're a weird guy, latem
<geneo93> shaoqi:  check the /etc/apt/sources.ist and make sure its not commented out
<none_> glDaher, you can specify nameservers in dhclient.conf
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, it's a bit more complex than that, but the core of Ubuntu is like the core of Redhat, and that core was invented by Torvalds...
<glDaher> none_: I even tried chattr =i  ... but needs ext2
<shaoqi> geneo93, which line are you referring to?
<latem> yaa: the package management doesnt fit into my countries "legal guidelines"
<glDaher> none_: yeah, that's what I did, still not working
<thoreauputic> k-boon: http://ubuntu.com and read all about it - also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<glDaher> wanna have a look at my dhglient.conf ?
<bobulor> does anyone know how to copy and paste stuff out of X-chat?
<latem> THE CORE OF REDHAT?
<none_> bobulor, highlight the text you want.. it's copied
<none_> shift+insert to paste
<Earthen> none_: hey thanks I got MPlayer working now
<k-boon> Oh wait, like Fedora's Core?
<crimsun> latem, stop trolling. Now.
<latem> the linux kernel was invented by linus
<none_> Earthen, cool
<latem> not the core of redhat
<geneo93> the multiuniverse line
<none_> glDaher, ok
<thoreauputic> k-boon: the kernel is linux
<jmg> how do i check out something from sid apt instead of main? apt-get source ppp/sid ?
<Earthen> none_: I guess i need to do the same kinda trick for totem also?
<k-boon> hmm
<none_> sid is debian jmg
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, FedoraCore is another version of Linux
<dallas_> Anyone? I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<none_> Earthen, yes
<k-boon> ok, so it's a core, but not a similar core, Like BSD?
<none_> mplayer is the best out there
<latem> redhat package management is soooooo buggy though.
<none_> also. ~/.mplayer/config
<none_> if you add: vo=whatever
<none_> to it
<latem> i've read that at mircrosft.com
<none_> then it will use that output all the time
<jmg> none_ yes i need to get the source for it from sid
<k-boon> My friend said that BSD had a core, and a better mascott than linux, and he said that it is more "uptime"
<latem> i was thinking about microsoft linux
<thoreauputic> k-boon: BSD has a different kernel and other differences
<k-boon> hmm
<Earthen> none_: yeah I changes the mplayer.conf fig file
<k-boon> but why doesn't it support USB?
<latem> k-boon, you should try the microsoft linux!
<none_> ah, ok
<thoreauputic> k-boon: your friend should take his medication
<F-GT> grrrrr @ grub
<MadpilotPPC> latem, you're trolling again...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bobulor> none_, i copied the command into terminal, it said "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<bobulor> "
<latem> whats that mean?
<latem> trolling?
<geneo93> BSD is a long way from desktop use
<Earthen> No1Viking: that will not effect totem though
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<glDaher> none_: here my dhclient.conf http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ppywnd81.html
<none_> bobulor, you can't run the file
<latem> tell me and i'll stop, i dont know what that means.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-024-031-119-004.sc.res.rr.com]  by crimsun
<thoreauputic> latem: warning time
<none_> bobulor, edit it however you want
<No1Viking> Earthen: huh?
<dallas_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<none_> with whatever you want, thati s
<bobulor> none_, i have no skill in linux, I dont want to go messing with files. Besides, how will editing a file in any manner I please solve the problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<k-boon> geneo93: yes, but he said that it's core has more uptime, unfortunately it does not have much USB support and does not support video cards
<Earthen> No1Viking: sorry typing to fast i was talking to none_
<jmg> none_: rebuilding package
<jmg> pppd
<MadpilotPPC> k-boon, uptime just means "how long has it been since this machine has been rebooted" - it's only really an issue for servers
<none_> glDaher, put the prepend in alias {}
<No1Viking> Earthen: OK! :)
<geneo93> uptime dont really mean much if you cant use it
<glDaher> none_: ok
<k-boon> why doesn't it support video cards like Linux Core then?
<none_> also, add a ; to the end of those
<none_> try that first
<geneo93> because its a server based thing
<thoreauputic> k-boon: BSD is kind of off-topic here really
<k-boon> hmm, I'm sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<k-boon> english is not my first language
<none_> bobulor, editing the file will let you use the multiverse repository.. that is what you need to install unrar-nonfree
<geneo93> free-bsd net-bsd and a few others do but not as good as linux
<k-boon> please don't be mad, I am just trying to understand what my friend tell me
<bobulor> none_, how do i edit the file and what do I edit?
<dallas_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<none_> !repos
<k-boon> I do lots of things with usb, and the support is not good
<ubotu> repos is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<geneo93> your friend dont know to much then
<none_> i gotta go
<none_> later
<none_> bobulor, read that
<k-boon> he said firewire might cause my motherboard to fry if used in Unix
<thoreauputic> k-boon: don't listen to him
<k-boon> where can I download the ubuntu (unix) with the good firewire driver?
<geneo93> this is not unix
<k-boon> what?
* thoreauputic smells a troll
<k-boon> ah shit
* deFrysk sniffs
<k-boon> `night gents
<xuniluser> HELP: when i used mkisofs in a newly installed ubuntu, it worked. Then when i updated my ubuntu, mkisofs tells me that there is an input/output error. What should i do?
* MadpilotPPC thinks thoreauputic is right...
<k-boon> lol
<k-boon> it's all in good fun
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@82.208.156.165]  by crimsun
<none_> linux is unix ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.208.156.165]  by crimsun
<k-boon> aw
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@82.208.156.165]  by crimsun
<geneo93> go fun with mandriva or debian
<P229> wow
<k-boon> alright
<k-boon> thought I'd liven it up in here
<k-boon> you guys are good people
<MadpilotPPC> gah... we get enough odd questions here without people inventing new ones...
<jmg> problem with pptp guys
<k-boon> keep it up
<jmg> Non-zero Async Control Character Maps are not
<jmg> supported!
<alpha-romeo> hi folks
<alpha-romeo> i just started off with ubunto
<P229> yeah, don't take advantage of the community!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<deFrysk> ubuntu*
<alpha-romeo> i want to know how 2 configure DNS setting
<alpha-romeo> Network tools doest show any DNS tab
<alpha-romeo> I am migrating from RH ....
<yaaar> alpha-romeo: vi /etc/resolv.conf
<CarlFK> alpha-romeo - there is a place for DNS ips inthe network gui - I saw it a few weeks ago
<dallas_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a panasonic laptop. I have tried booting it using the vga=771 switch(the installer says to use it on laptops with display issues) and all I get is a black screen
<MadpilotPPC> dallas_, have you searched the Ubuntu forums?
<dallas_> MadpilotPPC, I looked there, it is a realy weird video card in a fairly rare laptop
<Dr_Willis> A collectable! :P
<MadpilotPPC> dallas_, you may be SOL, then, but ask Google as well...
<dallas_> MadpilotPPC, is there anyway I could add the drivers to the install disc?
<bobulor> .away
<MadpilotPPC> dallas_, no idea, sorry
<dallas_> MadpilotPPC, I have a suse 8.2 disto here that installs fine anything newer then that won't install. Same issue every time black screen after the splash
<MadpilotPPC> dallas_, you should probably start a thread on the U forums, that's a better place for more in-depth discussions than here...
<dallas_> MadpilotPPC, okay, thanks.
<mmartino> has anyone installed qemu with kqemu?
<Travis|H> when i drag windows around (especially when i drag them over a firefox window) they leave a sort of "trail" (repeated image that looks to be a glitch), .. anyone else have this happen or know why it happens?
<thoreauputic> mmartino: not with kqemu - did you see the howto on the wiki?
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> I heard qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<thoreauputic> Travis|H: sounds like a bad driver for your vid card perhaps
<mmartino> thoreauputic Yeah I saw it but it didn't work
<mmartino> thoreauputic I keep getting an error when running make
<thoreauputic> mmartino: I played with it and got it working, but without the kqemu acceleration
<mmartino> thoreauputic thats the problem I am having... kqemu will not install
<mmartino> thoreauputic it can't find the module
<thoreauputic> mmartino: hmm - can't help, sorry - I just used the standard packages
<mmartino> ok thanks
<Travis|H> ah here we go i managed to actually capture it in a screenshot ... http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/776/screenshot2wx.jpg <-- notice the glitching graphics of the window i am dragging.
<thoreauputic> mmartino: did you install kernel source and / or headers?
<thoreauputic> mmartino: I seem to vaguely remember the web site has a howto as well
<mmartino> thoreauputic Yeah... I have checked several times
<Travis|H> any ideas what might cause that kind of draw corruption?
<mmartino> thoreauputic This is the Error I get......Warning: could not find /home/mmartino/qemu-0.7.2/kqemu/.kqemu-mod.o.cmd for /home/mmartino/qemu-0.7.2/kqemu/kqemu-mod.o
<Tiggs> hello
<Travis|H> when i stop dragging the window around it looks perfectly normal, and it doesn't really look nearly that bad when it does glitch the screenshot just caught it in a bad moment it seems :)
<redbench> hello
<Travis|H> reminds me of the old effect people would use on their mouse cursor that left a trail on it
<Travis|H> =/
<mmartino> I checked and the file is there... Permissions are right... I just don't get it
<Tiggs> can ubuntu play dvds?
<thoreauputic> Travis|H: woah - that's bizarre...
<Travis|H> thoreauputic: agreed :)
<geneo93> hehe typhoon longwang ,what a name
<MadpilotPPC> Travis|H, I've seen black lines when maximizing/minimizing windows - at least on this old G4 - but nothing quite as funky as what you're getting...
<hjack> I have a question..............I'd rather ask in a pm
<hjack> for security reasons
<thoreauputic> hjack: why?
<thoreauputic> hmm
<Travis|H> yea i also get the black lines when min/max but that looks like its by design
<hjack> notice thoreauputic?
<procrastinationn> none you here?
<thoreauputic> hjack: how can anyone know if they can answer you when you won't say what it's about?
<Travis|H> i'm going to try turning on "RenderAccel" "true" in my xorg.conf file and see if that helps at all
<hjack> Did you get that?
<Travis|H> be back after the reboot
<glDaher> none_: I'm the guy with dhclient.conf problem... what you gave me didn't fix the problem... but playing with the config, I realized that I have simi-colon missing on the prepend lines...
<crimsun> Travis|H, that's actually more likely to cause graphic artifacts
<Tiggs> what do i need to add to get dvd playback?
<glDaher> none_: really thanks for you trying to help!
<none_> glDaher, i said that ;)
<P229> hjack: what's the difference if you ask in the channel or if you /msg some random person?
<P229> Tiggs: install xine and libdvdcss
<Travis|H> hmm really
<Travis|H> crimsun .. what would you suggest then?
<glDaher> none_: yeah, reading the logs, you did, but GAIM crashed for me just a second later
<glDaher> none_: so thanks you BIG TIME!
<crimsun> Travis|H, disabling each XAA option successively
<none_> ah, well at least it is working now
<none_> :)
<hjack> That way I am asking a single person instead of broadcasting it to group of people.  There are ppl who seem genuinely interested and helping and I feel a little more comfortable asking them
<Travis|H> XAA option ...
<Travis|H> where would i disable those at?
<crimsun> Travis|H, driver section
<hjack> p229
<hjack> would you help?
<P229> hjack: I'm genuinely interested in helping, but I (and many others) find /msg's annoying as heck
<_pir> helo. I'm using auto-apt while compiling, it ask me if I want to d/l "libgtk-perl" I press Y, and libgtk-perl is downloaded, but then I get the same question, over and over...
<hjack> how about notice then?
<procrastinationn> help E: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<P229> hjack: channel
<hjack> *sigh*
<hjack> no
<Tiggs> dvdcss isnt in the synaptic
<Travis|H> hmm I don't even have a Section "Driver"
<hjack> But thank you
<crimsun> hjack, sanitise the sensitive information and ask the broad question
<hjack> I can't
<hjack> It is not possible
<crimsun> ...not...possible?
<hjack> exactly
<crimsun> even'n' mike
<Travis|H> well i'm gonna try rebooting anywho .. we'll see
<tritium> hi crimsun
<P229> hjack: ok
<crimsun> hjack, any security-critical situation can be abstracted into a broader description with the sensitive information sanitised.
<thoreauputic> hjack: if it's as sensitive as that, thenIRC seems an odd place to ask about it
<FlyingSquirrel32> Ok folks I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a SATA drive... any suggestions? Looks like I'm not the only one.
<P229> hjack: google works, I guess :)
<grigora> thoreauputic: root (hd0,4); setup (hd0) - did the trick
<crimsun> hjack, but like thoreauputic stated, if it's that critical, drive to the DC and ask your admin.
<MadpilotPPC> FlyingSquirrel32, it worked perfectly on my home machine...
<grigora> thoreauputic: thanks again
<thoreauputic> grigora: aha! :)
<hjack> Fine, I don't know my root password and wasn't asked for one during install and was wondering (as I sit here and broadcast this) if there is a default password?
<MadpilotPPC> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<grigora> does anyone know the version of Postgresql available for Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !root
<MadpilotPPC> hjack, see ubotu's post above, please
<FlyingSquirrel32> I tried using a breezy disk, but as soon as it detects the hardware the CDROM stops working... Already switched that...
<hjack> okay
<hjack> Thank you
<Tiggs> root accoutn is disabled by default
<hjack> You understand why I would be reluctant to broadcast that though?
<Tiggs> you need to sudo passwd root *supersecretpassword* to enable it
<helpme> hey anyone knows about freerock gnome? is it a gnome theme? or a diff gnome?
<P229> hjack: no
<geneo93> duh
<FlyingSquirrel32> When I try with the Hoary disk, it progresses, but the partioning is SUPER slow 1% an hour for a 120GB disk.
<MadpilotPPC> hjack, it's one of the more common questions here, actually...
<ugo> does anyone know the package names of the system manpages?
<ugo> i cannot seem to do a man pthreads
<helpme> hey anyone knows about freerock gnome? is it a gnome theme? or a diff gnome?
<thoreauputic> hjack: really it means you didn't read the install dialogues carefully
<hjack> If there was a defualt password someone could have easily connected and had access to this box and changed it or whatever....................disabled by default huh?
<hjack> Of course not
<FlyingSquirrel32> I tried setting the BIOS to treat the SATA drive as RAID, but that doesn't seem to have helped either
<geneo93> hjack:  if you want a root passwd just do sudo passwd root
<P229> hjack: well, iirc, ubuntu does not have sshd enabled by default, so no, they couldn't
<_pir> any one knows how should I use the auto-apt? to ./configure?
<ugo> help help help!!!!!!!!
<ugo> when i do man ptheads i get nothing
<ugo> !!!!!!! help help help pleh pleh pleh !!!!!!!
<ubotu> ugo: I don't know, could you explain it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CMU-161019.WV.CC.cmu.edu]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<MadpilotPPC> FlyingSquirrel32, I think I've got my home box BIOS set to boot from SCSI or something odd..
<_pir> any one knows how should I use the auto-apt? to ./configure?
<MadpilotPPC> FlyingSquirrel32, that's with the SATA drive as the only HDD in the system
<thoreauputic> ugo: if you want to ask a quaetion don't spam the channel please
<hjack> Thank you for your help
<froilan> hello room
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CMU-161019.WV.CC.cmu.edu]  by thoreauputic
<FlyingSquirrel32> MadpilotPPC: Yeah, when the Hoary disk was partioning it called it a SCSI disk. and I also have a single drive.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<P229> what a night in here
<_pir> any one knows how should I use the auto-apt? to ./configure?
<MadpilotPPC> FlyingSquirrel32, that's some oddball legacy thing, but it does seem to work w/ SATA drives
<geneo93> man apt
<F-GT> grub is bs .. formatting and starting again
<grigora> does anyone know how to look up what version of a specific software is supported by Ubuntu? thanks
<tritium> grigora, apt-cache policy <packagename> is one way
<tritium> There are others
<FlyingSquirrel32> MadpilotPPC: That's not too helpful :/
<FlyingSquirrel32> MadpilotPPC: not that it's your fault of course
<thoreauputic> grigora: apt-cache search <program> ; apt-cache policy <programname>
<grigora> tritium: thoreauputic: thanks
<alexandros> can someone help me, I just install xawtv on unbuntu and I am getting the following error. Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
<alexandros> [sis_alloc.c:210] : Failure to allocate back buffer. Is there a way to work around this?
<loku> hello... what is the terminal server spec with 5 client?
<MadpilotPPC> FlyingSquirrel32, if I were home I could reboot that machine and check my BIOS settings, but I'm not, so... but SCSI worked for me
<MadpilotPPC> grigora, you can also check packages.ubuntu.com
<_pir> I used  auto-apt (auto-apt run ./configure) while compiling, it ask me if I want to d/l "libgtk-perl" I press Y, and libgtk-perl is downloaded, but then I get the same question, over and over...Y?
<crimsun> ugo, sudo aptitude install glibc-doc && man pthread_create
<grigora> thoreauputic: not to start a flame war, but I am trying to decide whether to install Debian or Ubuntu on a server machine, I have heard that Ubuntu is more up-to-date then Debian, but it looks like that's true only for Desktop apps, but not something like Postgres. Am I correct? Or am I missing something? thanks
<grigora> then -> than
<jayren> can anyone help me with wine
<ugo> thanks crismun
<ugo> perhaps i can suggest those packages get installe by default....
<thoreauputic> grigora: no flame war - we are pro-Debian here anyway pretty much
<ugo> its the case on most lin*xes
<thoreauputic> grigora: I don't personally have an answer though
<helpme> can i add whatever repos i want and install some standard debs from them?
<tga> hmm suddenly gthumb doesn't display.. well.. thumbnails anymore
<helpme> standard & popular apps i mean..like opera etc.
<thoreauputic> ugo: sorry about the +q but you looked like you were about to go postal :)
<tga> opera is standard?
<crimsun> ugo, a desktop distro doesn't need development libs and documentation installed by default.
<helpme> what packages will i need to install to easily compile kde apps?
<grigora> thoreauputic: I see
<crimsun> ugo, however, feel free to raise the issue on -user
<graig> hello.
<SuperLag> Any PPC users around?
<helpme> what is PPC? mac?
<graig> ppc is bascially the mac cpu.
<SuperLag> yep
<graig> power pc.
<SuperLag> or Genesi
<graig> what channel am i in? omg.
<SuperLag> but it's still a PowerPC CPU
<crimsun> graig, there are people of all experience levels in this channel. Be respectful.
<helpme> lol.....the remark was funny btw
<MadpilotPPC> helpme, Opera is easy to install from opera.com/download - they've got a Ubuntu .deb file
<graig> how do i figure out what channel i am in? it seriously has been a long time since i have used irc.
<thoreauputic> graig: erm - your client should tell you
<helpme> just curious....will the standard deb work? (not the ubuntu deb for opera)
<MadpilotPPC> SuperLag, I'm using a G4 right now, but it's not my own machine, and I'm not really familiar with them - there are some serious PPC users around here, though
<thoreauputic> graig: what client are you using?
<graig> xchat.
<helpme>  just curious....will the standard deb work? (not the ubuntu deb for opera)
<tga> mm this wallpaper goes well with Human Brown: http://www.disconti.nu/peacock/public/local/backgrounds/BkgAugBagara.jpg
<MadpilotPPC> helpme, why not choose Opera's Ubuntu deb?
<thoreauputic> graig: then it says right there on the channel tab...
<helpme> im just curious to know.....definietly will use ubuntu's deb
<vbgunz> anyone know how to apply the seahorse nautilus extension? I believe this might be it "http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/*checkout*/seahorse/plugins/nautilus-ext/seahorse-nautilus.c?rev=1.4" any help is greatly apprciated!
<graig> i dont think i see a channel tab.
<Tiggs> i followed the ubuntu readme and it says to add some backports and i copied them exactly and it gave me errors that those directories didnt exist
<thoreauputic> graig: :| then type /topic
<Tiggs> im trying to get the libdvdcss now
<graig> ok. thanks.
<helpme> Tiggs: i had the same prob
<SuperLag> MadpilotPPC: I'm just wondering if anyone else has done what I'm considering trying.  I have OS X on an external Firewire drive and it has a free partition on it.  I can also connect a spare Firewire 30GB drive as a slave off the first one.
<P229> graig: you're in #ubuntu
<levander> Amaranth isn't in here with yall talking about libdvdcss is he?
<god-zero> Anybody here code in python? (newb questions)
<graig> ok.
<thoreauputic> graig: or mouse over the topic in xchat
<levander> god-zero: i do
<graig> ok. thanks.
<MadpilotPPC> helpme, the current version of Opera (8.5) is very slick, and has a lot of improvements over previous releases of 8.x for Ubuntu
<SuperLag> MadpilotPPC: I'm wondering if I can install Yaboot on the install partition, and use OpenFirmware to boot it with...
<holycow> heh
<jayr3n> hello
<holycow> leafpad makes a great replacement for gedit
<helpme> i followed the ubuntu readme and it says to add some backports and i copied them exactly and it gave me errors that those directories didnt exist
<holycow> very very quick startup
<MadpilotPPC> SuperLag, no idea, but I do know that this G4 is a triple-boot - the owner of it has OS9, OSX and Ubuntu on it
<levander> Anybody know if writing to dvd's is any better in Breezy?
<god-zero> levander: I'm just now reading up on it.. it seems program objects can be modified (self modifing code).. does that meen it cannot be compiled into native binary?
<levander> god-zero: know, it can be compiled into binary
<god-zero> levander: I haven't had any probs writing to dvd-r, +r or +rw
<levander> god-zero: but what you're reading about is a big deal, dynamic typing completely changes the way of thinking from more traditional statically typed languages
<grigora> what emule client is available for Ubuntu. I just tried installing amule and xmule, but both borked saying they depend on glic6 which is called something else, etc, any ideas? thanks
<levander> god-zero: did you have problems under hoary?
<god-zero> didn't have a dvd drive then
<god-zero> well r/rw antways
<levander> god-zero: what type of dvd player?
<god-zero> sony 800a
<levander> god-zero: I've got a Pioneer DVR-109
<earthen_> I just installed a new copy of ubuntu (hoary) and after doing a update my mouse willl not work at startup, i have to unplug and replug to get it to work?
<levander> god-zero: at the risk of being sacrilege in a heavily python channel, i'd seriously look into learning ruby instead of python
<levander> earthen_: does it work after you re-plug it in?
<mwaba> Does anyone know when the final version of the the new ubuntu will come out?
<graig> ahhhh i found all the channels :)
<earthen_> levander: yes works fine after i replug it
<holycow> god-zero, learn / check out both and pick the one that you like
<holycow> :)
<god-zero> ruby: I may look into it.. what are the bennies?
<graig> wow this has just about everything ;)
<levander> mwaba: you can probably find that easily in the wiki, but it's usually safe to install a new ubuntu release weeks before it's officially released (if you don't have any uber-sensitive data especially)
<holycow> god-zero, none, juts anotehr object oriented scripting language.  perhaps you will like the syntax
<earthen_> lev it seems to work during bootup, it lights up when the hotplug and started then dies just before the login screen
<levander> god-zero: I basically just think python is starting to show it's age and some of the features are getting dust around the corners
<glyn> Anyone know why I can't connect to Nicotine?
<mwaba> I see.. so, i can go ahead and install it now?
<levander> god-zero: but, really, the advantages aren't in the languages itself
<mwaba> I won't have any major problems?
<levander> god-zero: ruby is about to support good native multi-threading, and rails for web development.
<levander> earthen_: is your mouse hooked up to your computer through any type of ps/2 to usb adapter?
<god-zero> I heard of ruby on rails as java done right or some such. Never really knew how to discern because I don't program java either
<mercurus> quick question: I want to find out what ACPI events I have on my desktop, without activating the associated actions ... what's the best way of doing this ?
<graig> ubuntu breezy comes out the 15th i think
<levander> mwaba: you need to ask people who have tried it, ubuntuforums.org would be a good place to look into it if there's no one here
<mwaba> But i can install it now and i won't have any major problems?
<mwaba> I see.
<earthen_> levander: no it is pluged right in the back of the computer, it's USB
<vbgunz> anyone know of a good file diff program for Ubuntu?
<mwaba> Okie, I'll try that.
<graig> mwaba, i had problems about a week ago when i tried to upgrade to breezy.
<levander> god-zero: they prolly just call it java done right because java is used for server-side web development.  There's nothing java specific about rails.
<graig> its still going to be unstable till the 15th, so you might have problems.
<levander> earthen_: I'd try a different mouse then, the mouse isn't being initially correctly on boot
<god-zero> is ruby a vm languge/
<glyn> can someone help me get Nicotine to work pleas?
<tga> god-zero, ruby is an interpreted language
<mwaba> So, you can update from one version to another without having to install the whole system again?
<earthen_> levander: it worked fine before the update
<levander> vbgunz: there's diff on the command line
<vbgunz> levander whats the command ?
<graig> yes, but it updates everything you have installed.
<god-zero> breezy changes by the hour
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: what's wrong with "diff" ?
<grigora> what's everyone using for an eMule client?
<levander> earthen_: well, you can try to find out which kernel module handles the usb mouse and play with it if you want
<levander> vbgunz: diff is the command line
<vbgunz> I never tried looking for it thoreauputic... Thank you levander!
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: man diff ;-)
<vbgunz> thanks!
<thoreauputic> :)
<levander> vbgunz: there's a popular gui one for gnome called ediff or emerge or something like that
<graig> there is a command you can run to upgrade, once you change the repository links in a file.
<earthen_> levander: playing with the kernel is a little scary to me :)
<glyn> is there a channel or a site I could get help with Nicotine or with installing a better p2p program for Ubuntu?
<vbgunz> levander: yeah that would be cool too
<vbgunz> I'll check it!
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: there's also an xdiff program for xfce4 IIRC
<mwaba> By the way, how do you update to the new Gnome version? i tried the normal way but it didn't work.
<levander> vbgunz: it was on arstechnica for awhile back under there linux.ars article or something like that, that may help you find it
<tga> mwaba, you can change your apt sources, update and dist-upgrade
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: sorry :( not familiar with xfce4 IIRC...
<tga> mwaba, to get from one version to the other
<levander> earthen_: well, if you want to learn about it, i think that's where you start.  Otherwise, try a different mouse.
<grigora> vbgunz: not sure what the conversation is about, but you can always do diffs in Emacs which allows you to merge to conflicting versions of a file through Emerge
<vbgunz> checking synaptic for that ediff and other now
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: apt-cache search xxdiff
<vbgunz> grigora: thanks!
<levander> thoreauputic: xxdiff is the name of that popular gui diff tool?  I just can't remember the name of it
<earthen_> levander: really i wouldn't know where to start looking in the kernel, just find it strange that it would stop working like that
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: what is the ccdiff?
<vbgunz> xxdiff siorry
<grigora> vbgunz: sure
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: no idea
<glyn> can someone help me get Nicotine working?  I've been asking in here for an hour and no one has helped me
<thoreauputic> ah
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: :P
<levander> earthen_: you don't start looking inside the kernel, you start by googling, there's something called a kernel module that probably handles the mouse.  You find the name of that module, and you look for instructions on how to diagnose it, reconfigure it etc.
<levander> glyn: sorry, I don't even know what Nicotine is, well other than the drug...
<levander> glyn: you've searched ubuntuforums.org?
<graig> ill try installing nicotine.
<vbgunz> one second fellas, doing an update on the system!
<glyn> I'll try that
<earthen_> levander:  ok thanks I did some googling on it but i will look some more and see whhat else i can find out
<GhostFreeman> Where do I go to get Xvid support
<levander> earthen_: i'd give you more information if i had it
<mwaba> So, hoe does one update to the newest version of Gnome?
<Tiggs> yay i got it working
<earthen_> levander: thanks
<Tiggs> how else was having problems withj dvd?
<Tiggs> who
<MadpilotPPC> mwaba, the next release of Ubuntu - Breezy, due Oct 13th - will have the latest version of Gnome in it
<vbgunz> anyone here use Seahorse?
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: do you know how to apply this page? http://cvs.gnome.org/viewcvs/*checkout*/seahorse/plugins/nautilus-ext/seahorse-nautilus.c?rev=1.4
<earthen_> levander: I see in the Xorg.conf file it says my mouse is ps/2 maybe that has something to do with it
<levander> earthen_: yeah
<levander> earthen_: lemme check mine
<vbgunz> I am trying to get the Seahorse Nautilus extension... It's proving to be a bit more difficult than I'd like it to be...
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: I've never used seahorse, sorry
<earthen_> levander: what type of mouse you have
<levander> earthen_: usb
<earthen_> levander: mine USB Logitech Opt mouse
<levander> earthen: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2686
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: is there a general principal in applying a *.c file found on the Internet? Supposedly that link is to a Seahorse Nautilus extension written in I believe C. Anyhow when I click on the link to download all of the code actually appears in my browser as text. I assume, there might be a trick to applying that code. If so what are the general steps if you can share it with me?
<levander> earthen_: yours is almost positively usb
* ugo asks what is Nicotine
<ugo> ?
<graig> a soulseek client.
<levander> earthen_: you might try what's in mine, but make sure to do a backup of what's in yours now
<earthen_> levander: your has the same thing that mine has
<levander> graig: what's soulseek?
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: if it's in C you would need to compile it I guess
<graig> ugo, and i think soulseek is somekind of P2p network.
<earthen_> levander: :(
<vbgunz> yeah, I was afraid of that...
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> really
<earthen_> levander: Back to google i guess
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: thank you, thought I ask...
<levander> earthen_: dunno, keep looking, still sounds to me like a kernel module problem if re-connecting the mouse makes it work
<levander> earthen_: yep! good luck!
<vbgunz> Seahorse-Nautilus Extension.c
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> i'm P2P network...i am GOD now!
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> bow to me vermin!
<thoreauputic> vbgunz: are you sure it hasn't been packaged?
<mwaba> One last question, i can install the latest version of ubnutu now and update to the new verison on the 13'th without having to remove the whole old system?
<crispynix> N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e: go smoke yourself ;)
<thoreauputic> mwaba: you can
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> say: crispynix....i like my fries crispy
<vbgunz> thoreauputic: I am looking for it but thats all I found... The Seahorse Nautilus extension is not found in Synaptic or any other place... I am going nuts and only found that C file...
<levander> is there a nicotine package in breezy?
<levander> mwaba: yes
<graig> theres, a nicotine package in hoary.
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> say: run along and get me some vermin
<graig> i just downloaded it a few minutes ago.
<mwaba> Okie! thanks for that
<levander> graig: but it sounds like people are having problems with it, does it work okay?
<thoreauputic> N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e: OK that's enough now
<graig> i haven't got it to work, im trying to get it to work right now.
* N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e slaps thoreaputic with a big fish.....!
<levander> graig: soulseek is better than the gnutella or kazaa networks?  the content is better and easier to find?
<god-zero> N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e: I'm god
<graig> no idea lavender
<levander> graig: so why you installing it?
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> say: god-zero....right....
<graig> curious :)  how do i send tells?
<N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e> say: god-zero where are your godly powers vermin...
<thoreauputic> N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e: god-zero  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
* N-i-c-o-t-i-n-e slaps god-zero with a big fish....answer me vermin!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CMU-161019.WV.CC.cmu.edu]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<iiiears> Heya!  :)    "Newb takes a wild leap of faith into the linux pool and attempts installing Half-Life 2 / Cedega. - nearly drowns.   Film at Eleven....."       -  lol
<ColonelKernel> HOORAY! theres a new kernel!!!
<iiiears> "Salutes new kernel" - what vers #?
<thoreauputic> tritium: no you were right - I had already +q ed him and then removed it before - he had it coming
<graig> hmm, i cant get nicotine working on hoary.
<graig> oh well.
<god-zero> ColonelKernel: You meen 2.6.12-9? Were there troubles with -8?
<ColonelKernel> naw im talkin vanilla
<ColonelKernel> 2.6.14-rc3
<pussfeller> those krazy kernel kats are at it again
<god-zero> I'm just happy inotify is working
<god-zero> Is there a reason they don't chase the kernel closer?
<levander> graig: you tried nicotine yet?
<crispynix> Bowel: I approve of your name.
<Bowel> crispynix, Ok, thanks!
<graig> levander, no i haven't got it working.
<Bowel> When booting up 2.6.12-9-k7 I get "FATAL: Module jfs not found" and / doesn't get mounted. 2.6.10-5-k7 works like a charm. Any ideas?
<none_-> Bowel, install the modules for that kernel
<Bowel> none_-, I'm using ubuntu's pre-compiled kernels (they contain jfs).
<none_-> if root is not mounted then the module doesn't exist
<none_-> go back to using 2.6.10
<Bowel> Hm, so what do you suggest that I should do? I can see that it exists in the filesystem at least (jfs.ko).
<Bowel> Yea. Like that solves the problem. :P
<n00b> hallo? anyone here?
<none_-> that sounds like a bug
<n00b> need help... trying to install
<Zealot> anyone here?
<n00b> I'm not here
<Bowel> I'll report it then, been trying boot 2.6.12 for 5 versions now.
<Zealot> can someone help me with rythmbox?
<Zealot> it says it wont open any files because they are all audio streams
<crispynix> Bowel: You could always compile a kernel yourself, deep within the bowels of your abode.
<n00b> Trying to install from the CD for the first time, and I'm getting a "Kernel panic - not syncing : Fatal exception in interrupt"
<crispynix> sorry, can't resist being punny
<Bowel> crispynix, Heh. :)
<Bowel> I've heard it before. ;)
<ccooke> Woah! 123 packages to update in Breezy since I went to sleep
<n00b> I dunno what to do
<god-zero> n00b: bad burn. Try burning it again, possably at a slower speed
<tritium> Bowel, it's an ubuntu kernel?  Does it have an initrd.img corresponding to that version?
<Bowel> tritium, Sure it does. That's the odd thing.
<n00b> god-zero: this is straight from the envelope
<tritium> indeed
<Bowel> tritium, I can't see any big changes comparing the configs between the kernels either. Both has jfs as module.
<deFrysk> glyn, make sure u hav a download dir and stuff set up and a unique username/passwd
<n00b> I just ordered the free distro and am trying to install it for the first time
<Zealot> anyone know why rythmbox says all my mp3s are audio streams and cant be played?
<aftertaf> kaffeine does that for me too...
<thoreauputic> Zealot: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<tritium> Bowel, not sure what that's about
<god-zero> n00b: A pressed disc? There should be a "make a boot floppy" option on the disc. Toss it in the drive and look for flppy instrutions
<Bowel> ccc_, Isn't it wonderful to have something to waste the bandwith with. :P
<aftertaf> yo thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi aftertaf :)
<god-zero> n00b: while in your current os
<Zealot> thoreauputic, no where do i get that?!
<n00b> god-zero: so, does that mean I should load from the live CD to create a boot disk?
<Bowel> tritium, Nod. Been trying to ask that question here a few times now and noone else seems to have the same problem by searching the net. I'll try to report it. Thanks anyway!
<crispynix> Zealot: apt-get install it
<thoreauputic> Zealot: from synaptic - read the URL the bot is about to send you
<n00b> my current OS (on this machine) is XP
<tritium> Bowel, good luck, and sorry for your troubles
<thoreauputic> !tell Zealot about restricted
<Bowel> tritium, Heh. My bowel troubles? :)
<jmg> whats the "right way" for me to submit a source diff to malone?
<jmg> i have modified the source tree from apt-get source and my built package fixes the bug im filing, what next?
<tritium> heh, those too, if you have them, but I meant the jfs ones ;)
<thoreauputic> !tell Zealot about repos
<god-zero> n00b: No... right now.. (don't reboot) insert the cd... browse the file structure for a .txt or htlm explaning how to make & use a boot floppy.
<jmg> theres a way for dpkg or dpkg-source or something to make a diff automatically right?
<Bowel> jmg, diff -Nru ?
<MadpilotPPC> Is there a way to get FF to stop displaying that silly "Additional Plugins Are Required..." bar? I know there's no Flash on this system, FF can stop reminding me...
<Bowel> MadpilotPPC, Isn't there a noflashgot plugin or something I believe.
<Bowel> MadpilotPPC, Extension I meant, try looking at addons.mozilla.org.
<n00b> god-zero: I'm looking it up on the Live CD right now. Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try
<Zealot> thoreauputic, thanks so much!
<thoreauputic> Zealot: no worries :) enjoy1
<MadpilotPPC> Bowel, you mean I've got to get another plugin just to stop FF from being irritating? Blah... off to check, though... thanks
<cat> !doc
<aftertaf> noflash :) might work....
<ubotu> [doc]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation is a good doc to read
<Bowel> MadpilotPPC, I have no idea. I just recall that I've seen it. ;)
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC: there's a flashblock extension as well :)
<ColonelKernel> I wanted to know if you can use the -j3 option with make-kpkg
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: firefox used to have a libnullplugin.so in the plugins folder that caused dialogs to pop up for missing plugins... I don't see it there with my inst though.
<ColonelKernel> as in make -j3
<thoreauputic> MadpilotPPC: heh - extensions to block plugins - it is kinda funny ;)
<earthen_> levander: hey
<MadpilotPPC> thoreauputic, it's damned annoying... I still can't figure out why FF impresses ppl so much... :(
<andrew__> Hey
<andrew__> Can anyone help me?
<crimsun> no idea, what're your issues?
<andrew__> Um, I'm just having some video troubles
<cat> yeah ask away
<cat> such as?
<andrew__> Like, it seems like nothing is hardware accelerated
<andrew__> Like that penguin racing game lags a lot
<andrew__> and I know my video card should run it easily
<MadpilotPPC> andrew__, do you have 3d drivers installed? (they aren't by default...)
<andrew__> Haha, I'm going to guess no
<thoreauputic> andrew__: it might help togive some details like what vid card you have
<tritium> andrew__, which video chip?
<cat> andrew__: yeah when i play that game it lags alot, also
<robitaille> MadpilotPPC,  on the other side,  I fail to see why some people really love opera :)
<andrew__> nvidia to go
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<deFrysk> andrew__, good choice :)
<andrew__> I don't know exactly the specs
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<thoreauputic> andrew__: read the bot's URL
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<andrew__> Okay
<MadpilotPPC> blast - the FlashBlock plugin won't work on this G4 w/ this version of FF... blasted thing...
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: open up about:config and toggle 'plugin.default_plugin_disabled' to False.  That should eliminate the missing plugin notifications.
<crispynix> er
<crispynix> sorry, set it to True
<cat> hey is there any pdf on ubuntu so i can read/
<thoreauputic> hi ompaul_ :)
<cat> everything on !doc
<ompaul_> morning
<thoreauputic> cat: sure - xpdf or evince on breezy
<deFrysk> cat if you use breezy, get evince
<earthen_> levander: you still here?
<deFrysk> evince rules
<cat> any docs, of ubuntu, on PDF
<ompaul_> wtf wheres me nick
<auk> evince _rules_
<auk> firefox _rules_
<auk> gnome _rules_
<auk> sorry good people
<MadpilotPPC> crispynix, that gets rid of the blank Flash-should-be-here boxes, but not the irritating yellow banner, it looks like...
<ompaul> here is it
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: does /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so exist?
<andrew__> Thanks guys
<cat> debian/doc has lots of pdf on there documentation
<cat> does ubuntu two? or not
<aftertaf> squid wont install, and i cant remove it either, it halts all apt-get processes. how can i really get rid of it?
<ompaul> here it is even
<andrew__> Umm, sound isn't coming through either
<andrew__> lol
<andrew__> I mean, I have a startup sound
<andrew__> and sound events when I click on menus, etc..
* ompaul did not notice being logged on already
<andrew__> But in the games I've played, no sound for some reason
<thoreauputic> cat: reading pdf isn't a problem - if you click a pdf it should open a viewer for you
<MadpilotPPC> crispynix, I appear not to have a /usr/lib/firefox at all... huh?
<none_-> mozilla-firefox
<cat> thoreauputic: i know but i want docs on pdf, like debian docs does ubuntu has?
<cat> or no?
<aftertaf> anyone help with a dpkg problem?
<crispynix> none_-: ubuntu's package is called firefox now (well, in breezy); debian's is mozilla-firefox
<MadpilotPPC> cat, not really. wiki.ubuntu.com/ instead
<thoreauputic> cat: I don't understand, sorry
<crispynix> none_-: same path though?
<none_-> for me it is
<cat> oh ok
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: ok, check for /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libnullplugin.so
<aftertaf> dkpg halting on a post installation script error. now i cant remove or finish the install :/
<none_-> try apt-get -f install
* crispynix uses Debian's Firefox packages ;o
<aftertaf> none_-: i did. same pb ....
<none_-> i'm surprised they work
<ColonelKernel> is there any way to put make options into make-kpkg?
<MadpilotPPC> crispynix, OK, found the /mozilla-firefox/plugins directory - and there's nothing there at all
<Whistler> hello
<crispynix> yep, and better than the ubuntu ones IME (font weirdness with ubuntu's)
<Whistler> how do i set my screen to 24bit?
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: feh, ok. nevermind.
<Whistler> cause i played game using cedega and now the screen colors ar blank
<MadpilotPPC> crispynix, thanks, though... /me continues to be unimpressed with the flippin' Fox...
<none_-> try opera
<aftertaf>  sudo dpkg --force-remove squid    is invalid :/
<Whistler> ?
<MadpilotPPC> Does anyone know which Opera package I'd use on a PPC-Linux Hoary install?
<none_-> opera has ubuntu packages on their site
<tritium> they're just links to debian packages
<MadpilotPPC> none_-, not for PPC-Linux, they don't... I'm guessing the static deb will work - will any of the Debian ones?
<none_-> i don't think PPC is supportd by opera
<crispynix> MadpilotPPC: you could try Konqueror ;)
<MadpilotPPC> none_-, It is, but Ubuntu-PPC isn't, specifically.
<none_-> oh..
<none_-> konqueror is pretty good
<liable> meh, i seem to have fucked my usb key with cfdisk, cant mount the damn thing now..
<crispynix> newer versions, anyways. the konq with 3.3.x and below kinda sucked.
<ColonelKernel> anyone? is there any way to put make options into make-kpkg?
<cat> ColonelKernel: u can with #
<ColonelKernel> cat - what is #
<cat> # is a comment
<arwate> where do I report problems with my breezy installation?
<ompaul> !tell liable about conduct
<aftertaf> i really need to get rid of squid..... i cant do anything else with apt till it goes..... anyone?
<ColonelKernel> cat, im unsure what you mean - I usually do make -j3
<earthen_> how do i edit my grub startup list?
<joachim_> I don't think  my .bash_profile is being read -- is it not read by default?
<aftertaf> pff got it.
<liable> ompaul: my apoligies, wrong window.. :)
<aftertaf> i needed to hack the prerm script to # the initd stop line
<aftertaf> arwate: for breezy... here. and if not sorted you can file a bug on ubuntu bugzilla
<StarKruzr> so guys
<StarKruzr> I'm buying a tablet
<Zealot> what is gedit?
<StarKruzr> should I get an HP-Compaq tc4200 or a Fujitsu P1510D?
<ColonelKernel> StarKruzr, percocet
<ColonelKernel> if youre gonna buy tablets get something with an enjoyable buzz
<StarKruzr> *ba-dum-CHSSH*
<StarKruzr> thank you ladies and gentlemen, he'll be here all week
<StarKruzr> try the duck l'orange, it's delicious
<Zealot> it says i have to enter code in, but where do i enter the code into?
<sandis> Hi! Does anybody know how to disable pauses between songs in rhythmbox?
<ColonelKernel> at night - Ive been advised not to give uyp my day job
<Zealot> sandis, how did you get songs to work on rythmbox?!?!
<StarKruzr> Zealot: it's a simple text editor
<StarKruzr> and what are you trying to do?
<sandis> Zealot www.ubuntuguide.org -> multimedia codecs
<ColonelKernel> cat, how/where do I put the comment to use -j3 as a make option in make-kpkg?
<Zealot> i dont understand this users guide at all
<MadpilotPPC> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<irvin> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<vbgunz> hey is there a way to download the entire ubuntu.wiki?
<crispynix> vbgunz: wget/curl/pick your poison
<Zealot> could you guys just walk through how to get mp3s to work in rythmbox, i think i would learn a lot faster this way
<vbgunz> crispynix: whats that?
<crispynix> Zealot: apt-get remove rhythmbox && apt-get install amarok
<Zealot> how do i do that?
<theLIGHT> hello there. i got this error Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/m ain Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security _main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<crispynix> vbgunz: wget or curl in recursive mode; command-line leech apps
<thoreauputic> Zealot: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Zealot> how?
<Zealot> i have no clue what im doing hah, i dont know how to install hah
<aftertaf> Zealot: sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> Zealot: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<aftertaf> erf
<vbgunz> crispynix: hold up, I need to break that down...
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: left out install
<aftertaf> forgot the install keyword
<nalioth_zZz> vbgunz: use wget. it has several options to keep your downloaded webite up to date
<thoreauputic> Zealot: have you enabled repos
<Zealot> i think i have
<Zealot> haha
<Zealot> actually
<ompaul> !tell Zealot repos
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<aftertaf> theLIGHT: paste your sources.list to pastebin...
<Zealot> in terminal i just entered the code for the mp3 decoding and its installing now
* ompaul looks for a random about
<vbgunz> nalioth_zZz: thanks!
<Zealot> what is k3b?
* aftertaf hands ompaul about:squirrels
<theLIGHT> aftertaf ok will do
<sandis> cd burning app
<vbgunz> crispynix: so I use wget and point it to the site, and it will download it... that is nice to know, thank you!
<thoreauputic> Zealot: one thinga at a time mate :)
<ompaul> Zealot, one thing at a time
<aftertaf> hehe
<theLIGHT> aftertaf:  pastebin as in past.ubuntulinux.nl/969 correct?
<MadpilotPPC> Zealot, K3B burns CDs/DVDs
<crispynix> vbgunz: it's not that simple -- wget has a lot of options, including recursion
<aftertaf> without the 969 yeah!
<aftertaf> youll add your own
<Zealot> ok so what am i do
<crispynix> vbgunz: rtfm ;)
<Zealot> doing*
<vbgunz> crispynix: exacto! I am just grateful for you pointing it out to me... wget sounds interesting!
<sandis> hey, i have this beautiful "dark side of the moon" album (mp3) and i want it to play in Rhythmbox WITHOUT pauses between songs. Is there a way?
<crispynix> vbgunz: np :)
<Zealot> OK i enabled universe and multiverse repositories thingy
<crimsun> sandis, you'd want ogg vorbis or flac for true gapless
<crimsun> sandis, gstreamer tends to do interesting things with buffering.
<vbgunz> crispynix: do you use pgp?
<crimsun> try the totem-xine backend
<vbgunz> crispynix: or gpg?
<aftertaf> theLIGHT: or compare to the 969 page...
<crispynix> vbgunz: yeah, but not often
<Zealot> now what do i do?!
<vbgunz> what is your favorite GUI if you have one?
<aftertaf> Zealot: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<aftertaf> :)
<arwate> so.. I upgraded my kubuntu installation to breezy yesterday. now, whenever I try to start konqueror, it chrashs instantly with a SIGSEV.
<crispynix> vbgunz: it's integrated into my mail client (KMail)
<crispynix> vbgunz: there also is/was an extension for Thunderbird, Enigmail
<sandis> crimsun: it seems that there are this default pause time between songs. in beep i can change it. can i in rhytmbox?
<aftertaf> arwate: try reupdating and doing a dist-upgrade
<crimsun> sandis, not that I know of
<ompaul> aftertaf, how    you
<thoreauputic> aftertaf:   are     today?
<crimsun> sandis, I rarely use Rhythmbox, though.
<Zealot> aftertaf
<Zealot> its done
<aftertaf> lol......
<Zealot> now what?
<vbgunz> ahh, you only use it to sign mail? that's cool, I use Thunderbird *but* was looking for a way to sign documents through Nautilus, thought maybe you had an idea
<sandis> crimsun: what do you use then?
<aftertaf> Zealot: play your mp3 dude ;)
<Zealot> hehe
<Zealot> yay!
<vbgunz> crispynix: it's cool, seahorse needs work :P
<kataklysm-> is there an mp3 plugin for support of mp3 in serpentine?
<aftertaf> lol ompaul & thoreauputic  :)   i'm fine...  bit under the table with a cold, but ok :)
<crispynix> vbgunz: heh.  As for nautilus, you can probably do it, but I'm not sure whether or not any has written the service menu script for it.
<Whistler> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: how was that for super cow powers ?
<crispynix> *whether or not anyone
<aftertaf> fantastic mate :)
<aftertaf> thoreauputic: ^^^^
<Zealot> aftertaf, thanks so much man! is there, perchance m4a decoding in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: telepathy in action ;-)
<nalioth> Zealot: yes there is
<vbgunz> crispynix: I've been searching a little less than two days... i am beat and raise the white flag... Ubuntu beats me again... It's ok, I'll keep looking!
<Zealot> whats the line to get it?
<nalioth> Zealot: install gstreamer0.8-faac and -faad
<crispynix> vbgunz: you might want to post on ubuntuforums :)  I seem to remember seeing such a script somewhere, but maybe it was for something else.
<crispynix> vbgunz: konqueror (as of KDE 3.5beta1) does come with encrypt menu actions, btw.
<vbgunz> I'd be happy if it were in the tray with an option to sign, etc clipboard or current window *or* if it existed as a context menu... I'll settle for anything :P
<vbgunz> crispynix: you know I never really gave a decent shot at KDE
<nalioth> crispynix: if you enable it via kgpg, earlier versions have it, too
<crimsun> Zealot, or if you use libxine1-based apps, it's available in that lib, too.
<vbgunz> crispynix: how different compared to gnome would you say it is?
<nalioth> vbgunz: enable it using kgpg
<carl> hi guys, anyone know how to get ubuntu to automatically use adhoc instead of managed on startup/device pluged in. have "wireless-mode adhoc" in /etc/network/interfaces
<Zealot> crimsun, how do i do that?
<aftertaf> noone seeding for w32 .torrent?
<kataklysm-> how come Serpentine Audio CD Creator says my mp3s arent supported format??  the serpentine website says that it supports mp3 files... is there a patch for this?
<crispynix> vbgunz: quite different -- it's definitely far more customizable, but some people don't like all of the options
<vbgunz> nalioth, If I install kgpg, it will show up in context menus or the system tray?
<Zealot> is there a better mp3 player than Rythmbox?
<carl> using wireless pcmcia card btw
<crimsun> Zealot, install a libxine1-based app
<crispynix> vbgunz: check out KDE, you might like it :)  if you do though, I recommend upgrading to breezy first, since the version in hoary is somewhat buggy.
<ompaul> !tell kataklysm- about restricted
<Zealot> is there a good libxinel based mp3 player?
<MadpilotPPC> Zealot, lots of them. I like Muine
<Zealot> is that good and where do i get it?
<vbgunz> crispynix: sort of why I liked Ubuntu so much... being new to Linux I need a simple interface without an overwhelming amount of eyecandy options... I needed to see how to work before needing to know how to tweak!
<MadpilotPPC> Zealot, Muine is in the Universe repository
<kataklysm-> ompaul: i know that the mp3 stuff isnt supported by default, but i have all my other players, plus k3b supports it..  serpentine is capable of mp3, is there not a non-free plugin to get to get mp3 to work?
<crispynix> vbgunz: heh.  KDE's defaults aren't too bad with newer versions, but 3.3 still came with the Keramik style enabled by default (it's ugly)
<vbgunz> crispynix: I can dualboot Ubuntu and Kubuntu or would that be dumb you think? I am already on Breezy :)
<crispynix> vbgunz: just install kubuntu-desktop and you can run both GNOME and KDE with the same installation
<crimsun> vbgunz, KDE and GNOME coexist happily on the same K/Ubuntu install.
<n00b> fooey
<Seveas> vbgunz, that would be dumb
<vbgunz> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> just install buth packages on the same install
<Seveas> and you can choose when you login
<n00b> any advice on how to properly create a boot disk using windows? I've use NTRawrite and bootset, but neither is producing a working product
<vbgunz> so I can have KDE & GNOME on the same desktop? How would you switch between the two?
<Zealot> Ok so this is bad, i cant here anything out of my speakers
<Seveas> vbgunz, logout, select the other, login
<Zealot> do i have to add drivers for theM? how do i do this?
<crispynix> vbgunz: your desktop manager should present options for the different sessions (GNOME, KDE, etc.)
<crimsun> Zealot, lspci -v|grep -i audio
<carl> anyone setup adhoc wireless network b4?
<ompaul> kataklysm-, steam will do that by as far as I know
<n00b> fooey, I say!
<vbgunz> So if I download KDE right now... install it, on next reboot, my login screen will present a choice of desktop?
<Seveas> yes
<Zealot> crimsun, i just enter that into terminal?!
<crispynix> vbgunz: if everything installs correctly, yes
<Seveas> just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lightsource> how do I get a higher resolution available for my system???
<nalioth> vbgunz: under "sessions"
<vbgunz> if so I really want to try KDE... probably always running KDE of the live CD made me like it less... but I am on the hard drive now
<crimsun> Zealot, for troubleshooting.
<n00b> I wonder if the AMD version would work on my Intel box
<Seveas> !tell lightsource about resolution
<crispynix> vbgunz: and not on next reboot, you can end your current session and it should present you with the choices
<vbgunz> man I am going to try it out right now!
<aftertaf> theLIGHT: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2688
<vbgunz> ok I'll be back... I want to see KDE!
<vbgunz> brb
<aftertaf> change your sources.list to resemble that theLIGHT  :)
<Zealot> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Zealot> 0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 03)
<n00b> cripes! I can't get this thing to load
<kataklysm-> ompaul,  is steam a cd-burner app? or is it a plugin ?
<Zealot> but what does that tell me, why doesnt it play music?
<vbgunz> wow, it aint that big so I have time to chat... have ya heard of Klik? if so what do ya think about it?
<crimsun> Zealot, that information was for me.
<crispynix> vbgunz: I've read about it but haven't tried it yet :)
<crimsun> Zealot, do you want your sblive to be the primary one?
<ompaul> kataklysm-, no it has the libs attached to it - gimp is the ripper
<crimsun> Zealot, i.e., which sound card are your speakers connected to?
<Zealot> audigy
<Zealot> one sec
<crimsun> Zealot, cat /proc/asound/modules
<vbgunz> crispynix: was reading about it just a little while... only read a little... it sounds really interesting... one click install packages you can download and just execute... I hope it blows up... nothing wrong with removing a few extra steps...
<Zealot> i fixed the problem in the sound preferences
<Zealot> music plays!
<Zealot> w00t!
<Zealot> thanks guys!
<crimsun> heh.
<kataklysm-> ompaul,   so there is no way to get serpentine to be compatable with burning mp3s, unless i install it from source?
<ompaul> kataklysm-, sorry lost the plot - back in a mo
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: hows your right click functionality?
<Zealot> ahh i  was getting edgy not hearing music for so long
<crispynix> vbgunz: I agree -- although it might annoy Apple and Linspire, both of whom implemented such a feature first ;)
<vbgunz> Nalioth, sorry buddy, I took a look into my console window and I believe I am downloading Amarok... is this true?
<nalioth> vbgunz: it is part and parcel of 'kubuntu-desktop'
<vbgunz> crispynix: hell wit'em... we can make them player hater awards ;)
<Zealot> ok well im off of IRC, i dont have any problems anymore i hope hah,
<Zealot> otherwise see ya later
<Zealot> thanks again for the help
* n00b jumps about and waves
<arwate> aftertaf: update and dist-upgrade done. konqueror still crashes with SIGSEV
<arwate> I did a reboot, too
<vbgunz> naliothI rememeber seeing amarok once and liking the interface... no joke but I saw some really pretty KDE apps
<theLIGHT> aftertaf: umm i'm a bit dull today. i gather that i should copy/past this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2688 into my sources.list, correct?
<n00b> I really don't get this...
<bina> hi, how do you reconfigure ur mouse / keyboard.  Is there a way to do it using dpkg?
<vbgunz> crispynix: dude its a pleasure, I need to do some things really quick, should be back in less than 10
<lightsource> when it says "Run the following command." where exactly do I put that command?
<n00b> I know I'm being annoying here, but I don't know where else to go for answers
<arwate> aftertaf: ignore me for now. i will install kubuntu-desktop and tehn come back
<vladuz976> did Breezy get rid of the nice boot splash?
<crispynix> vbgunz: have fun =)
<thoreauputic> !tell n00b about docs
<aftertaf> theLIGHT: yep, or make yours resemble it....
<nalioth> vbgunz: there are 'pretty' apps everywhere you look
<aftertaf> arwate: erf.... yeah, worth a try, but wierd... try #kubuntu
<lightsource> when it says "Run the following command." where exactly do I put that command?
<n00b> docs say nothing
* aftertaf cinderella mode engaged....... got some housework to do
<n00b> about kernel panic
<kataklysm-> does anyone here have luck with serpentine burning mp3s???   the apt info says it supports mp3, i have done pointed to the mp3 crap about ubuntu, but there has to be a way to get it ot work.. what did someone in here do ?
<ccooke> lightsource: Do you know how to get up a Terminal?
<theLIGHT> aftertaf: ah that makes me feel confident. i hope this works. :-)
<nalioth> n00b: /msg ubotu repeat  should give you a clue about the current situation
<lightsource> yea
<ompaul> kataklysm-, add multiverse to the repos its for restricted formats and install lame that should sort out your problems
<nalioth> kataklysm-: let breezy finalize
<moo_> Hello! Since the latest XServer security upgrade for Hoary, some of the applets in the Gnome-Bars sometimes crash when logging in. Reloading them works fine, until they crash again - about every tenth login. Any ideas on what's wrong and how to fix it?
<ccooke> lightsource: that's where :-)
<lightsource> ccooke: im in it right now
<lightsource> ok
<lightsource> thnaks
<ccooke> lightsource: noproblem
<esac> anybody know anything i can install so that nautilus/eog can display .ico files ?
<kataklysm-> ompaul,  i have the multiverse already installed
<ompaul> kataklysm-, so install lame
* ompaul goes to get breakfast 
<cat> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<bina> how do i reconfigure Xorg?  Ive got so far as sudo dpkg-reconfigure but xorg, X, X11 dont seem to work
<cat> bina: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bina> cat: woo.  thanks.  i wasnt too far away then :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.215.154.182]  by crimsun
<cat> yeah np
* cat i though at was gonna get Banned (:
<rico_eberle> good morning :)
<ompaul> kataklysm-, in a terminal type >> apt-cache show mp3 | more << 'sudo apt-get install SOME_word_here' will install something you want
<ompaul> rico_eberle, it is
* ompaul goes for food 
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<rico_eberle> it is : 09:46 am in switzerland... exactly :)
<vbgunz> crispynix and nalioth: I noticed that I am getting plently of apps for KDE... will these apps double my menus *or* will they only be seen in the KDE environment?
<MadpilotPPC> vbgunz, you can use kde apps in in gnome, and vice versa
<nalioth> vbgunz: some will show up
<vbgunz> ahh man, should have given that clear thought... :P
<crispynix> vbgunz: they'll probably be seen in GNOME as well -- that's an issue that some people want fixed, others want left alone (I count myself among the latter, since I use GTK/GNOME apps in KDE and imagine GNOME users might want to use KDE apps)
<vbgunz> I like Gnome simplicity... I don't need two of the same apps :P
<crispynix> heh
<vbgunz> crispynix, I agree, I just thought the KDE desktop was going to be just the desktop... now it looks like I'll have more email clients and browsers :P
<nalioth> vbgunz: yes, it will allow you to use the best tool for the job
<vbgunz> will see how it turns out
<grexk> wow ltsp in Ubuntu is fantastic
<vbgunz> nalioth: ever use the bat email client? thunderbird can never approach it's complexity... does such an email client even exist for Linux at all?
<crispynix> vbgunz: it doesn't bother me too much; at least the apps are categorized.  I can see where some people might be overwhelmed tho -- I even have trouble locating specific apps sometimes.
<esac> grexk: ltsp ?
<grexk> yup
<kataklysm-> apt-cash show mp3   mp3 isnt a valid apt-cash show comman
<esac> !info ltsp
<grexk> Right now I'm installing it.....
<esac> ok i dont know wtf ltsp is
<vbgunz> crispynix: when I tried some live Linux evals the one thing that turned me off about KDE was the menus were explosive... I mean I had no clue where to start because forget about it... It was just nuts... i think I just did that too :|
<grexk> Linux terminal server Project...
<esac> is it a terminal server client, or terminal server server ?
<vbgunz> I have a meg left... Will check it out...
<crispynix> vbgunz: Ouch :/  Well, you might try to participate in the Appeal project; the KDE developers are looking for input from artists, usability people, etc. for KDE 4.
<grexk> terminal server and a client....
<nalioth> vbgunz: am not familiar with the bat. linux has dozens of email clients to choose from
<vbgunz> crispynix: being new, I figured it would just be nice to completely seperate the desktop environments *but* not completely seperate the applications... I mean if I choose to install KDE it would be nice if all the apps came along with it but let me see *just* the KDE as intended... this doesn't restrict the idea of crossing gnome apps over into KDE and vice versa... i thought right now, I was just going to see KDE as KDE and not mixed int
<vbgunz> we'll see, I am going through a setup routine for KDE now
<crispynix> vbgunz: someone might implement such a feature eventually -- it's come up a few times on the ubuntuforums.  It'd better be optional though, or people like me who use both KDE and GTK2/GNOME apps will be somewhat annoyed and more than a little inconvenienced.
<vbgunz> crispynix: I completely understand... nothing wrong with more options... more options only satisfy more people...
<crispynix> vbgunz: yeah, but the GNOME developers are trying to reduce options to reduce complexity and confusion.  It's a bit difficult to determine which options are necessary and which aren't, though.
<kataklysm-> what are some good non-free repositories that have more stuff than the ones included with ubuntu? can someone give me some custom URLs to add to my list?
<vbgunz> crispynix: just personally, I was just getting comfortable with Gnome... I only installed KDE because I guess you can say I was a bit overzealous with my new found knowledge and the fact that since i am new I am still opened to trying new things... I just wanted to keep them seperated on first install...
<MadpilotPPC> kataklysm-, that's a good way to break your Ubuntu...
<esac> anybody know anything i can install so that nautilus/eog can display .ico files ?
<arwate> aftertaf: for you interest, problem (crashing konqueror) is solved after installing kubuntu-desktop
<vbgunz> crispynix: that is one thing I believe is driving me away from Gnome... I do want the options and feel a little better Ubuntu... who knows, I might see KDE as the missing thing... I'll be right back... It's done installing... I wish to try it out...
<crispynix> vbgunz: alright
<aftertaf> arwate:  :) cool. good to know
<grexk> how long does ltsp-build-client download packages?
<aftertaf> must have had ad dependancy somewhere.....
<neologic_> hello
<kataklysm-> MadpilotPPC: i didnt want repos from other OS"s i wanted some with repos that might have things that are non-free in them that the other non-free ones might not.. not like mixing and matching.. u took it wrong
* oolon is away: prolly laying next to a puke filled toilet :)
<eliphas_> how can I burn a audio cd from mp3 track ?
<cafuego_> Please don't use /away or away nicks on #ubuntu.
<MadpilotPPC> kataklysm-, you've got Multiverse already, I guess?
<ben> Hey. I need a little help with installing PGP on Ubuntu. Anyone here use it succesfully?
<linuxboy> whats that open source flash player called ?
<eliphas_> how can I burn a audio cd from mp3 track ?
<nalioth> eliphas_: use k3b
<nalioth> ben: it's easy http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<ben> nalioth: Cheers.
<nalioth> linuxboy: gplflash i believe
<eliphas_> k3 refuse to do it that's my probem
<linuxboy> nalioth: thanks, I found it. You are right
<nalioth> ben: i recommend kgpg if you need a gui frontend (i use the termimal)
<nalioth> eliphas_: you need mp3 support libs installed
<MadpilotPPC> ben, also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey
<eliphas_> for k3b ?
<nalioth> eliphas_: for mp3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell eliphas_ about mp3
<eliphas_> because I can listen mp3 on my laptop
<nalioth> eliphas_: then you may need some other libs involved
<eliphas_> tss tsss
<eliphas_> okie
<ben> Ferking Firefox closes itself everytime I open that Linuxgazette page. :-/
<MadpilotPPC> Is there a way to rip streams into .ogg istead of .mp3?
<jsgotangco> ogg can stream just no idea how to make it so
<eliphas_> nalioth, sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: yes, vorbis tools
* frumious-0 uses oggenc
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, that'll rip streaming audio into .ogg like Streamripper does w/ mp3?
<nalioth> jsgotangco: ogg streams natively
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: no.
<eliphas_> thanks nalioth
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: you can just capture the ogg streams
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, ah, OK - no way to get non-ogg streams ripped into .ogg, though?
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: you are talking "conversion" at this point
<cafuego_> MadpilotPPC: Not without losing quality.
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, yeah, I guess so. I was just curious if it was possible at all
<cat> what do you put on http://pgp.mit.edu/
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: with linux, 99% of anything is possible
<cat> Enter ASCII-armored PGP key here:
<nalioth> cat: your key
<cat> what should i put?
<cat> key marked as ultimately trusted
<cafuego_> cat: Nothing, just use gpg --send-keys 0xXXXXXXX (your key id)
<cat> which one is my key?
<MadpilotPPC> cat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey
<nalioth> cafuego_: cat wants to know what goes in the blank
<cat> cafuego_: this is what i have
<cat> pub  1024D/2F90F499 2005-10-01 Aaron H Farias Martinez (Ubuntu the best) <aaron@bitchx.org>
<cat>      Key fingerprint = 925D F8D6 CA0E 36FA E6D7  C8D7 406D 854C 2F90 F499
<cafuego_> nalioth; yeah, that involves an ascii export, pita.
<cat> sub  2048g/A465D8A9 2005-10-01
<cat> sorry about the flood
<nalioth> cat: you can "gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --send-keys (your8digitkeyID)
<cafuego_> cat: gpg --send-key 0x2F90F499
<cafuego_> cat: much easier that way (or use seahorse)
<cat> so which one are my 8digit key?
<cafuego_> Yay, new X again :-)
<cat> sorry i'm lost
<leo__> hi
<cafuego_> cat: 2F90F499
<cafuego_> cat the 1024D/2F90F499 means it'd a 1024 bit Diffie-Hellman key.
<cafuego_> cat: The part behind the slash is the key id.
<cat> gpg: success sending to `pgp.mit.edu' (status=200)
<nalioth> cat: you can read the wiki page on gpg, and also this one http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<nalioth> cat: also remember "gpg --help" and "man gnupg" are your friends
<shinu> is there any mpc to mp3 converter?
<cafuego_> "gpg: key 2F90F499: public key "Aaron H Farias Martinez (Ubuntu the best) <aaron@bitchx.org>" imported"
<cat> lame
<cat> ok
<bob2> cat: bear in mind that the comment string you used there will be visible forever
<bob2> cat: even perhaps after you decide you don't like ubuntu anymore...
<cafuego_> bob2: Are you implying Ubuntu will one day not be the best? ;-)
<cat> cafuego_: so i send that?
<cafuego_> cat; No, it's done. I already downloaded it off the keyserver to here :-)
<cat> oh
<cat> how can i see it?
<joachim_> what's a good html editor that's better than gedit but not as crazy as bluefish?
<cat> joachim_: quanta
<nalioth> joachim_: there are several
* bob2 enjoys emacs for html editing
<cafuego_> cat: gpg --recv-keys <yourkeyid>
<cafuego_> joachim_: vim
<cat> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
* joachim_ runs from vim
<cafuego_> cat: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys <yourkeyid>
<cat> sucks to be a newbie
<nalioth> cat: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys (yourkeyID)
<cat> oh ok saw it =)
<cat> so it's done already
<cafuego_> cat: Give 'seahorse' a try. it's a GUI frontend for gnupg.
<LasseL> joachim_, jEdit with the xml plugin
<MadpilotPPC> joachim_, try Screem
<nalioth> cat: in the days ahead, the keyservers will sync and your key will be lots more places
<zig0> i just got a cd from a friend
<nalioth> cat: or kgpg
<cafuego_> kgpg has more functionality, but does depend ona an awful lot of KDE libs.
<zig0> i was wondering if you guys...are the same that those idiots in undernet #linux or #linuxhelp?
<cafuego_> zig0: yes, we are.
<MadpilotPPC> zig0, no, some of us are different idiots
<jsgotangco> lol
<nalioth> zig0: sorry i'm a one network idiot
<zig0> :D
<arwate> how do I select a specific java version whose package is installed but /usr/bin/java is not pointing to it?
<cafuego_> I think i'm too old to be allowed on undernet actually.
<jsgotangco> i like the gpg tool of thunderbird (enigmail)
<joachim_> I'm going to see how scite is coming along.
<cafuego_> Seeing as I'm 14 now.
<zig0> when i ask a question there... everybody pretends that doens`t understands...
<bob2> zig0: er, if you're going to troll, please just leave now
<zig0> big guruuus
<zig0> i`m not bob2
<cafuego_> zig0: People here cna probably help, provided you ask consise and to the point questions, in relativelty decent english.
<zig0> ok.e
<zig0> &sorry for my bad english
<cafuego_> so syntax mess up grammar and you when, not perhaps.
<cafuego_> zig0: Your english is fine :-)
<bob2> zig0: the bigger issue is people who speak like they're on AIM; using english as well as you can is fine ;)
<zig0> :D
<zig0> 10q
<zig0> :P
<bob2> that's a good example of what's irritating, yes
* cafuego_ giggles stupidly
<WebLOCH> oioi
<zig0> so guys...can i get some answers? from where are you? and what do you do 4 a living?
<bob2> zig0: this is a channel for ubuntu support; try #ubuntu-offtopic if you just wan to chat
<kataklysm-> how do i make a deb package from a tarball?
<cafuego_> kataklysm-: Easiest way is via 'checkinstall'.
<kataklysm-> i need to get the source to serpentine and compile it as a deb
<nalioth> !tell kataklysm- about checkinstall
<bob2> kataklysm-: caphuso did point you at the right documentation
<grexk> does it really takes hours for the command "ltsp-build-client"?
<cafuego_> bob2: caphuso is on #debian
<cafuego_> grexk: On a pentium 60 with 16 Mb ram, sure.
<cafuego_> bob2: Ah, i see :-)
<grexk> how about 1800 P4 with 128mb ram?
* esac pokes ubotu 
<cafuego_> grexk: Probably still a while, 128 isn't great. especially with gnome running.
<shinu> is mpc2mp3 in the repos?
<joachim_> in screem, how do I do a replace within the current selection?
<joj> Oh, hi!
<joj> ubuntu people!
<joj> nice name but ...
<joj> nick /lx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<grexk> cafuego: Thanks, what if I use the ltspadmin and install the packages are their compatibility issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<joj> linuxo is much better
<cafuego_> !better
<ubotu> Better for what? Better for whom? Why don't you try them all, then decide for yourself?
<joj> ubotu:ok
<ubotu> joj: Are you smoking crack?
<joj> i tried them all
<joj> ubotu: well ... yeah
<ubotu> joj: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cafuego_> grexk: No idea...
<joj> did you ever hurd of linuxo?
<cafuego_> grexk: As far as i can tell ltsp is all precompiled.
<grexk> cafuego: how long did you build your client?
<joj> linuxo.org
<cafuego_> grexk: I don't use it.
<grexk> cafuego: ah ok...
<cafuego_> joj: Did you have an Ubuntu _question_ ?
<cafuego_> !info ltsp-client
<grexk> cafuego: By the way I just want to test this new Breezy and LTSP integration and shift to ubuntu...
<cafuego_> grexk: ltsp 0.57 is in Breezy.
<cafuego_> grexk: For remote lightweight boxen, I use nfsroot and xdmcp, though. Works fine.
<rekrutacja> hi all i would like to dist upgrade to breezy rc, but since this is first time i will upgrade ever i have several questions. first is: if i decided to uninstall for example totem and install another media player will it be installed again as a standard part of distribution? and if there are new packages included in standard distribution (for exaple - beagle) will they be installed?
<grexk> cafuego: I got this a message and I already finish installing KDE:
<bob2> rekrutacja: it's way way way way way simpler to instal ubuntu-desktop before upgrading
<grexk> I: Validating Packages
<grexk> I: Checking component main on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu...
<bob2> rekrutacja: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<cafuego_> rekrutacja: it will 1) Upgrade all packages that are installed and 2) Add any new packages that are required by the new, updated software.
<grexk> cafuego: I have'nt tried that one...
<cafuego_> rekrutacja: it will _not_ install software you doid not have installed to begin with and that is not required by anything else that is installed.
<cafuego_> grexk: Simple way of having users log into X on a single, central server.
<grexk> cafuego: do you have any idea on shutting down my clients or software I can use?
<ColonelKernel> how can I add the -j3 option to make-kpkg?
<bob2> MAKE="make -j3" or so
<ColonelKernel> bob2, where does that go?
<rekrutacja> i have read upgrade notes. i understand, that if i install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop all new packages will be installed automagically?
<grexk> cafuego: finally I got this one...
<grexk> I: Extracting base-files...
<bob2> ColonelKernel: as an env var...
<grexk> I: Extracting base-passwd...
<grexk> I: Extracting bash...
<grexk> I: Extracting bsdutils...
<grexk> I: Extracting coreutils...
<grexk> I: Extracting debconf...
<grexk> I: Extracting debconf-i18n...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<grexk> I: Extracting debianutils...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<joj> juce sam bio da berem oraje
<joj> padali su i SAMO TAKO
<joj> i sad
<aftertaf> english....
<joj> to ustvari nije bilo juce nego prekjuce
<ColonelKernel> bob2, you mean MAKE="make -j3" make-kpkg --revision=foo kernel-image ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> ColonelKernel: you may need to export it
<aftertaf> :) bob2
<nalioth_wrkn> joj: english please
<ColonelKernel> bob2, to what?
<joj> ok
<bob2> ColonelKernel: ?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: to the shell...export MAKE=whateva
<joj> indeed that was yesterday
<joj> i was eating kajmak
<joj> but then ... i found out sth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<joj> why was I kicked?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, as in export MAKE="-j3" ?
<ColonelKernel> right on
<bob2> ColonelKernel: that's not what I said...
<joj> i was eating kajmak ....
<bob2> joj: because you're a) babbling and b) off-topic
<nalioth_wrkn> joj: you are offtopic here
<nalioth_wrkn> joj: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<iiiears___> using tar to upgrade an application is "tar -XVOF" what i want?
<cat> sea/whois SuperLag
<ColonelKernel> bob2, can you please explain what you mean in terms that are easy to understand?
<joj> ok
<bob2> iiiears___: just unpacking it should be enough
<cat> bla
<iiiears___> tar,bz  file extension
<nalioth_wrkn> iiiears___: ??? weird never heard of that
<bob2> ColonelKernel: export MAKE="make -j3"
<bob2> iiiears___: tho dumping jun kfrom tarfiles in / is almost always a terrible idea
<ColonelKernel> bob2, what do I do if I typed the other thing in to remove it?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: what other thing?
<iiiears___> << always manages with newb (craftiness?) to do the unanticipated. - lol
<bob2> iiiears___: what are you trying to upgrade?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, export MAKE="-j3" ?
<iiiears___> just a game
<ColonelKernel> im not exactly sure what this export command does
<cat> what's the command to configured alsa?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: dude
<bob2> cat: what would you configure?
<ccooke> cat: configure in what way?
<cat> alsaconf?
<cat> to setup my sound card and stuff
<iiiears___> (blush game addiction is revealed) Unreal Tournament 2004.
<cafuego_> iiiears___: Unpacking a tarball in / normally fucks up the permissions on / and any other dir that is written to.
<cat> right now i don't have sound
<ColonelKernel> bob2, the word dude isnt very helpful, can you please explain what the export command does? there's no manual entry for it.
<bob2> ColonelKernel: I told you exactly what to run
<ColonelKernel> sigh
<bob2> ColonelKernel: the export command puts the variable into your shells listed of exported variables
<bob2> ColonelKernel: so that when it runs other commands, they also see it
<cafuego_> ColonelKernel: 'man bash' will have an entry to exporting of variables.
<bob2> ColonelKernel: stop being obnoxious
<iiiears___> good tip. - always learn something very useful here. :)
<bob2> ColonelKernel: "help export" explains it, as does the bash documentation
<ColonelKernel> bob2, thank you
<bob2> cat: what is there to setup? hotplug will load the module automatically.
<ccooke> cat: okay. do you have a volume icon on the panel?
<malv> i've been seeing a lot of high ranking posts on digg about Ubuntu
<cat> yeah but the sound isn't working
<cafuego_> iiiears___: Best bet is unpack in /tmp, see what's in it, move it via 'cp' to where it needs to go.
<ccooke> cat: usually at the top right of th screen, unless you've moved it.
<malv> looks like its going to get a large influx of new users
<ccooke> cat: does the icon have a little red x on it?
<sktrdie> Hello
<sktrdie> anyone in Breezy?
<ColonelKernel> well man bash has far too much stuff in it to sift through
<iiiears___> read some nice reviews of Ubuntu recently. - biggest compliments paid to the freindly communitty.
<cat> yeah
<cat> wonder y
<ccooke> cat: your sound is probably muted.
<malv> at least on Digg, all the comments were very positive
<ccooke> cat: alsa, by default, always mutes the sound
<iiiears___> Thank You cafuego - i'll do that.
<sktrdie> What is up with the update-manager, it shows me like 500 packages.... I mean I dont want to install alll fo them.
<ccooke> cat: if you click on the volume control and increase the volume, what happens?
<cafuego_> sktrdie: that's what happens when you run an non-release version.
<ccooke> cat: try it while playing something
<cat> nothing happends
<bob2> cat: is the correct module loaded?
<cafuego_> sktrdie: There have been in between 50 and 200 packages per day over the past week.
<malv> Heh, I have a partially updated breezy.
<ccooke> cat: okay. there's a good chance the volume control is pointing at the wrong mixer
<malv> Couldn't go all the way
<ColonelKernel> once I export something, do I have to do it every time I boot up or is that a one time thing?
<sktrdie> cafuego_, what if I want only some packages, isnt there a simple way to deselect all?
<spiral> hi
<cafuego_> sktrdie: Yes, but then use 'synaptic' instead.
<ccooke> cat: if you right-click on the volume icon and click "Open Volume Control"
<ccooke> cat: okay?
<bob2> ColonelKernel: it only affects the current shell, and it's descendants
<cat> so what's the command for alsa to detect my sound card?
<bob2> which is quite elegant
<sktrdie> cafuego_ how do I upgrade a package in synaptic?
<bob2> cat: also has no idea, hotplug loads modules for PCI devices
<cafuego_> sktrdie: On the left hand panel, click 'Installe (upgradeable)' and unselect what you don't want to update.
<cat> oh well it's says here Cannot connect to sound daemon. please run esd at a command prompt
<bob2> cat: ignore that
<ccooke> cat: okay. Running hoary?
<malv> are you able to start up esd?
<ubiquitin> i wonder how i could get my dmix configuration to how breezy wants it
<ubiquitin> i set it up by myself earlier with hoary
<cat> yeah
<cat> hoary
<malv> at least for me, the alsa-oss module wasn't loaded so I couldn't get esd to load up
<bob2> ubiquitin: it should Just Work
<cafuego_> sktrdie: You can tell it to mark all upgradeable packages for update, then unselect what you don't want. OR just right-click what you want to upgrade and mark them by hand.
<ccooke> cat: can you get a terminal up?
<cat> yeah
<ubiquitin> and now it crackles and pops and it's probably because of something that doesn't quite work in my asound.conf
<ccooke> cat: type: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Delvien2001> Hey guys
<ccooke> cat: you should have something listed there
<ccooke> cat: do you?
<cat> 0 [V8235          ] : VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<cat>                      VIA 8235 with CMI9761 at 0xdc00, irq 22
<Delvien2001> Anyone Familiar with installing a Internal Bluetooth driver for the Dell Truemobil 350 ???
<ccooke> cat: good. your sound card is detected and working.
<ccooke> cat: please type:
<ccooke> cat: sorry, not type, click
<ccooke> cat: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<ccooke> cat: okay
<Delvien2001> Anyone Familiar with installing a Internal Bluetooth driver for the Dell Truemobil 350 ???
<bob2> Delvien2001: no need to ask over and over
<malv> Delvien2001: If someone knows I am sure they would be willing to help
<bob2> Delvien2001: also, try the mailing list or the forums
<cat> is there any way i can mount my window so i can play some mp3s
<Delvien2001> i am trying the forums, no one seems to know
<cat> and see if it works
<ccooke> cat: mount your window? windows partition?
<cat> yeah
<Tomcat_> Delvien2001: Well your question is a bit specific, too...
<cat> so i can play an mp3 and see if it works
<Tomcat_> Delvien2001: It would help if you found out (Google) what manufacturer/type/chip the bluetooth of your laptop uses, then ask for information on that.
<MadpilotPPC> !tell cat about windowsdrives
<Tomcat_> Delvien2001: It's like asking how to plug in a specific type of freezer, when 99% of all freezers have the same kind of plug :)
<cat> well MadpilotPPC i can see my windows os when i restart the computer i just want to mount it so i can see my files on linux so i can play an mp3
<ccooke> cat: you'll have a message from ubotu
<ccooke> take a look at it
<MadpilotPPC> cat, follow the URL that ubotu just sent you
<s_wart> I'm trying to use cupsaddsmb to add a printer driver to a samba share. It claims it's installed the driver successfully, but even with the -v flag it doesn't appear to be doing anything other than 'setdriver' (i.e. it's not copying the files to the print$ share)
<cat> i did
<cat> i saw it it's a bash script
<ccooke> cat: that's right
<s_wart> the samba docs say to use /var/lib/samba/drivers or something that doesn't exist on ubuntu -- the config file on my machine is using /tmp (but I don't see how that can make a difference)
<ccooke> it'll mount any windows drives you have
<cat> what do i say it as?
<cat> *save it
<ccooke> any name you like
<cat> ok done
<s_wart> has anyone managed to get cups/samba working on breezy?
<cat> and then i put ./name ?
<tournesol> Seveas: hi, are you at the terminal?
<cat> ?
<ccooke> you can type 'bash ./name', but you can't run it as './name' unless it's executable; to do that, first type 'chmod +x ./name'
<cat> i get alot of errors
<BooZee> how can I change from KDM to GDM ?
<ccooke> !tell cat about paste
<bob2> BooZee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<ccooke> cat: if you follow the link you've just got, then give us the link to it?
<cat> ccooke: i'm on flood
<ccooke> cat: I don't understand?
<cat> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2689
<BooZee> 10x
<cat> saw it ccooke ?
<ccooke> cat: yes. how did you download the file?
<iiiears___> bob2 - Is there a new command to reconfigure the display?  "...gdm" ?
<bob2> iiiears___: no
<iiiears___> ah okay.
<ccooke> cat: try again, this time by using File -> Save as in your browser.
<ccooke> cat: okay?
<cat> Added /dev/hda1 as '/media/77 GB Disk (hda1)'
<cat> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<cat> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<cat> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
<ccooke> cat: I've just checked, and the script works fine here
<ccooke> cat: good :-)
<cat> so how can i play my windows mp3?
<ccooke> cat: yes.
<iiiears___> man tar - dozens of switches. - a bit dazed and confused. - grin
<cat> how
<ccooke> cat: click Places -> Computer
<cat> hold up a sec
<ccooke> cat: Filesystem -> media -> 77
<joachim_> does anyone happen to have the link for the site that has tons of examples of css list styling? google is being awkward
<rigel> i installed kubuntu on this machine
<rigel> is there anyway i could convert it to straight up ubuntu using apt somehow
<rigel> i.e. gnome rather than kde
<Prof_Frink> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Prof_Frink> then choose gnome from gdm
<rigel> and thatll switch everything over?
<Prof_Frink> it'll give you both
<rigel> \word
<Prof_Frink> (I did the exact opposite a couple of days ago)
<MadpilotPPC> cat, you'll need to install mp3 codecs - Ubuntu won't play them by default...
<rigel> (you forgot the sudo)
<TiMiDo> now gdm doesn't star i'm cat (:
<TiMiDo> darn it
* TiMiDo is downloading kde
<RiverRat> You guys haven't had much of a spam-bot problem have you?
<TiMiDo> nope
<bob2> yes, we have
<RiverRat> Lucky.  #debian and #gentoo are getting killed.  :/
<TiMiDo> ~~
<bob2> but freenode disabled /msg's from unidentified users
<bob2> and the channel is +r
<bob2> so few of them get through at
<bob2> m
<RiverRat> That doesn't get rid of the join/part spam though.
<bob2> that's what +r is for
<RiverRat> That does
<bob2> which is a terrible solution, but there you go
<RiverRat> We go +r sometimes but we haven't stayed that way more than a few hours.
<iiiears___> You guys are the best! Thank You. :)            ( I am off to fear in the hearts of a few Unreal Tournament 2004 players - grin)
<RiverRat> bob2: Yea, gentoo really dislikes that solution too as it dissuades the beginners from asking for help.
<rob^> sorry guys just having an issue with this server
<TiMiDo> ccooke, can i still see the windows partition on kde
<TiMiDo> i can't get into gnome i'm cat
<MadpilotPPC> TiMiDo, KDE is going to use exactly the same method that you used in Gnome to get to your Windows stuff...
<sexcopter8000m> hi there, does anyone know how to change profiles in firefox?
<ccooke> TiMiDo: okay. In Konqueror, try going to /media
<ccooke> TiMiDo: what do you see there?
<TiMiDo> saw it thank you
<ccooke> you'd go to the same place in gnome
<TiMiDo> well i can't play anything
<TiMiDo> no sound
<ccooke> but you seem to have more serioous problems - the gnome issue
<ccooke> what happens when you try to get into gnome?
<TiMiDo> i can't get into it
<FrankyFourFinger> g'morning
<ccooke> what happens?
<TiMiDo> i wait for 10 minutes and nothing appears
<TiMiDo> but right now i have no sound
<ccooke> TiMiDo: okay. can you get a konsole up?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<ccooke> TiMiDo: type 'esd'
<ccooke> TiMiDo: what happens?
<TiMiDo> esd: Esound sound daemon already running or stale UNIX socket
<TiMiDo> /tmp/.esd/socket
<ccooke> right.
<TiMiDo> wonder what the heck is going on
<ccooke> cat: type ps auwwx  |grep esd
<ccooke> cat: do you see anything?
<TiMiDo> root      8373  0.0  0.6   5328  4028 ?        S    04:54   0:00 esd
<TiMiDo> root     14837  0.0  0.1   2904   716 pts/2    R+   05:30   0:00 gr
<ccooke> TiMiDo: okay, so esd is running as root.
<TiMiDo> yeah
<ccooke> TiMiDo: which it shouldn't be.
<TiMiDo> oh
<ccooke> TiMiDo: sudo killall esd
<ccooke> TiMiDo: it should run as the user who needs it.
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> i still don't have sound
<sexcopter8000m> ok in answer to my question it's "mozilla-firefox -ProfileManager"
<BooZee> for some reason, some of my settings doesn't get saved when I reboot my comp..
<inc|freaky> hi all. im trying to record something using my microphone with audacity pushing the record button. it just doesnt work. ... any ideas?
<BooZee> like my dns servers
<TiMiDo> how come ccooke
<TiMiDo> ?
<ccooke> TiMiDo: now, as a normal user - *not* as root - run esd
<TiMiDo> i can't get sound
<TiMiDo> i did run it as normal user
<TiMiDo> cat@Linux:~$ esd
<ccooke> TiMiDo: you've run it? right.
<TiMiDo> yes i did
<dhonn> how do I do "toram" on the breezy live cd
<ccooke> TiMiDo: can you start an mp3 playing?
<ccooke> TiMiDo: so we can tell when you *get* sound
<TiMiDo> yeah i can with xmms
<Sconk> is there a way of make the live cd boot a smp kernel?
<TiMiDo> but i can't hear anyting
<TiMiDo> *anything
<ccooke> TiMiDo: set it to repeat
<ccooke> TiMiDo: well, no. you can't get sound. you've mentioned this. So not hearing anything is expected, currently...
<ccooke> TiMiDo: however, if something is playing, then we'll know when we do something *right*
<BooZee> can somone help me with my settings saving problem? I'm setting my dns servers, and when I reboot the comp, they just vanished!
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, what's the issue? music plays in XMMS, but you can't hear anything?
<TiMiDo> right on noatun doesn't have sound either
<TiMiDo> yes crimsun_
<TiMiDo> i can't hear anything
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, lspci -v|grep -i audio
<sktrdie> has anyone got VLC installed on breezy?
<crimsun_> sktrdie, yes, I do. Why?
<TiMiDo> ac97 crimsun_
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, I need the output from that command.
<TiMiDo> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<ccooke> TiMiDo: the most likely cause is your volume being muted
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Rickyniano> hi! I have a problem. I updated to Breezy today, and now the "Synchronizing clock to ntp.ubuntulinux.org" failed during startup
<Delvien2001> Does anyone know why i cant edit .conf files with GEDIT?
<nalioth> Delvien2001: are you using "sudo" to open the files?
<Delvien2001> yes
<TiMiDo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2690
<TiMiDo> that's the link crimsun_
<Rickyniano> anyone has the same problem?
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, you need to mute a few things.
<jhiver> hi all
<jhiver> I need help with printing
<jhiver> all the fonts I print look horrible!
<TiMiDo> oh such as?
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, please mute IEC958 and IEC958 Capture Monitor
<jhiver> I use turboprint with the "breezy badger"
<TiMiDo> how?
<jhiver> is used to work fine with hoary...
<jhiver> any ideas?
<crimsun_> TiMiDo, use alsamixer, or open a Terminal and type amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'IEC958 Capture Monitor' off
<TiMiDo> there we go
<TiMiDo> thnx
<TiMiDo> so when i restart it will be the same?
<crimsun_> np
<crimsun_> things will work fine when you restart
<crimsun_> you might want to ''sudo alsactl store'' now
<TiMiDo> done
<boxerboy29> ok updates said i installed new kernel but its the same number kernel?
<Delvien2001>  what im trying to do is get my tilt wheel and scoll bar working on the BT mouse i just got working. but everytime i try to get sudo gedit (or nano) /etc/x11/xorg.conf   It says there was no file and creates a new one
<Delvien2001>  i can open it directly with Gedit, but cant seem to edit it that way
<Delvien2001> any ideas anyone?
<nalioth> Delvien2001: "locate xorg.conf"
<Delvien2001> ok
<Delvien2001> in the same spot i was trying
<BooZee> my dns settings don't get saved to the next reboot..
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: you have to restart to change the kernel you're using
<boxerboy29> i did
<boxerboy29> and its same number
<nalioth> Delvien2001: if it opens blank. then you either need to add the stuff you want to, or the settings are kept in another places
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: well, what one is it you're trying to install?
<boxerboy29> 2.6.12-9 i think
<Delvien2001> o
<Gorth-> Before I try the Colony-5 I would like to know if the ipw2100 wireless card is supported?
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: ...and you currently have
<boxerboy29> same
<boxerboy29> the last time i updated it it updated to 2.6.12-9
<wamox> heyas all
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: obv. you're going to have to give more information. For what CPU are you getting it then?
<boxerboy29> 386
<liable> meh, cant even make a bootable usb thing :(
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: so what exactly is the problem? It's not changing to the "same kernel"?
<Delvien2001> Thats the thing, i can open the file but its completly blank, creating a new file
<Delvien2001> Is there some kind of hotkey to edit a .conf with gedit
<boxerboy29> the kernel numbers are same from before updates and after updates
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: what "updates"? That's unbelievably vague
<boxerboy29> the updates for breezy that i just did like 2 mins ago
<boxerboy29> there were 107 of them
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: so what's the actual problem?
<wamox> ive got a big problem here.. Im going Linux admin course. and part of my final test is to set up an apache server, with a cgi-bin..  and i cant get the cgi-bin to work.. I would love if somone could guide me trough this
<wamox> and maybe pm me
<boxerboy29> no problem i just wanna know why the updates said a new kernel was installed when i dont see a new kernel
<Asad2005> I wont to upgrade to kernel image 2.6.12-9.18 for sk98lin network card, what packages I need to download ?
<TiMiDo> Error: The GUI requires GTK devel packages (which were not found).
<TiMiDo> how can i get the gtk? devel pacakge?
<apokryphos> boxerboy29: it might well have been a different packaged version of the new kernel; that means that the actual *kernel number* wouldn't change
<TiMiDo> *package
<nalioth> TiMiDo: use synaptic
<boxerboy29> oh ok thank you
<Asad2005> I need to download from another PC since I have no connection to internet
<TiMiDo> what's the package name i can't used synamptic everytime i used it it says wrong root passwd
<nalioth> Asad2005: use apt-zip
<TiMiDo> so not sure what's going on
<TiMiDo> even on sudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TiMiDo about root
<wamox> noone with apache/cgi-bin knowledge here?
<MadpilotPPC> TiMiDo, use your own user pw, there is no root pw in Ubuntu by default...
<MadpilotPPC> wamox, have you tried #apache?
<Asad2005> nalioth, What apt-zip going to do
<apokryphos> Asad2005: man apt-zip
<wamox> ill try that:)
<Asad2005> tried no man page for apt-zip
<apokryphos> then you probably don't have it installed
<apokryphos> !info apt-zip
<ubotu> apt-zip: (Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media), section universe/admin, is extra. Version: 0.13.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 14 kB, Installed size: 96 kB
<TiMiDo> ok =)
<TiMiDo> i'm on synaptic
<TiMiDo> what do i do now?
<obontu> i can't seem to find avidemux2 on synaptic, and i know it's been there before
<TiMiDo> how can i get the GTK devel package?
<obontu> is there some repositories i can it on
<apokryphos> TiMiDo: don't use gtk, so don't know what it's called, but apt-get build-dep xchat would bring it in
<TiMiDo> !info gtk
<nalioth> TiMiDo: search for "libgtk" and find the -dev package that matches the one you have already
* Anak1n is back (gone 08:55:01)
<nalioth> Anak1n: please turn off that script
<wamox> lol..170 ppl at #apache and no answear..:)
<Delvien2001> Am i doing something wrong.. Why cant i load up a file with sudo nano or gedit and edita conf file
<Anak1n> nalioth: what I do?
<nalioth> Anak1n: did you ask cafuego_ your question about ubotu?
<nalioth> Anak1n: your away script. turn it off in #ubuntu, please
<Anak1n> nalioth: yes but he didn't answer. Ok i'll turn it off
<TiMiDo> thnx alot nalioth
<nalioth> Anak1n: thank you. and try cafuego_ later
<apokryphos> Anak1n, nalioth: what question?
<nalioth> apokryphos: how to host ubotu in other channels
<Anak1n> nalioth: np
<apokryphos> You'll have to get cafuego to do that, yes.
<TiMiDo> download blootbot, and get the factoids
<TiMiDo> from him
<apokryphos> er, no... blootbot won't have the ubotu factoids
<BooZee> my dns settings don't get saved to the next reboot..
<apokryphos> he's a tweaked cvs blootbot
<nalioth> TiMiDo: yes, ubotu is definitely a non-standard blootbot
<QMario> How do I watch Quicktime movies in Mozilla Firefox?
<QMario> It claims I am missing a plug-in.
<nalioth> QMario: install libquicktime
<QMario> Nalioth, then should I restart Mozilla Firefox?
<nalioth> QMario: do you have the mplayer mozilla plugin?
<Anak1n> !volume
<ubotu> Anak1n: Are you on ritalin?
<QMario> Nalioth, yes.
<Cryptid> How do i reduce the size of the icons ????
<stein> Hi! Does hoary have any WLAN monitoring utilitiy ?
<QMario> Nalioth?
<nalioth> QMario: then restart ff and see
<Anak1n> stein: network monitor
<QMario> Okay, and hello. I haven't heard from you in a long time. It is nice to hear from you again. :)
<stein> Anak1n: Where is it ? Is it installed by default ?
<nalioth> QMario: 2 ships and all that
<Anak1n> stein: yes right click on task bar add to this panel and find network monitor
<stein> Anak1n: got it, 10x
<Anak1n> stein: np
<DjKritical> I'm about to install ubuntu on a computer which only has a TV Screen plugged into the SVGA port on the graphics card.... that shouldn't be a problem right?
<Cryptid> nalioth, How do i reduce the size of the icons ????
<stein> Anak1n: no, that's not it. I want to see which wireless networks are in range
<nalioth> Cryptid: i have no idea.
<BooZee> if I installed kubuntu desktop using "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", how do I uninstall it?
<Delvien2001> Quick question all, How do you make a conf file writeable, instead of read only
<nalioth> stein: open a terminal and type "iwlist"
<nalioth> Delvien2001: "man chmod"
<kemik> BooZee:  apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<BooZee> 10x
<kemik> BooZee:  and maybe add --purge or something
<BooZee> which is.. ?
<kemik> man apt-get
<Cryptid> nalioth, these huge icons are covering my whole desktop...... Bha sooo irritating
<ColonelKernel> I have some questions about the ubuntu boot process - ive noticed that the first part of the boot, right where it says starting ubuntu, it loads all the available ide controller modules
<DjKritical> Delgul, I think... sudo chmod +w filename
<QMario> Thank God!!! Nalioth, thank you!!! It works. :) Yay.
<ColonelKernel> is this something I can look at in a script somewhere?
<Anak1n> stein: then U need wireless monitor i don't know is that in ubuntu
<kemik> nalioth == god :)
<nalioth> kemik: not so.
<QMario> Kemik, huh? I didn't say that.
<QMario> Nor did I imply that.
<Delvien2001> im not sure i understand that nalioth, im a linux noob, is there a certain command im supposed to put in to edit ?
<TiMiDo> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> No idea, TiMiDo
<QMario> It's October 1. When does Breezy come out?
<QMario> !DVD
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<kemik> QMario:  13th
<boxerboy29> 13th
<QMario> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is, like, totally, see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<sj_> I have a little problem, I had linux installed on /dev/hda1, but I had to move that partition to /dev/hda3, I have updated grub and fstab, but when booting, vfs still checks hda1 for ext3, which is obviously not what I want it to do, anyway I can get it to point to hda3?
<QMario> There you go, TiMiDo. :)
<ColonelKernel> I recompiled my kernel and took out all the modules that werent pertinent to my system and it sure runs a hell of a lot faster now
<TiMiDo> thnx
<ColonelKernel> faster than gentoo did
<kemik> sj_:  edit /etc/fstab
<jhiver> Hey guys
<stein> nalioth: 10x , I tried "iwlist scan" before, but it did not work at first. Now it finds the net. Rock on !
<jhiver> when I print using lpr it hangs forever
<sj_> kemik: I did, my fstab now has / as /dev/hda3 and the swap as /dev/hda5
<jhiver> but CUPS printing seems to work fine...
<QMario> !Botsnack
<ubotu> thanks qmario :)
<jhiver> ne ideas?
<kemik> sj_:  oh, you even said so in the question :) i shouldnt be here when hungover :|
<BooZee> what does "purge" means? I'm not an english speeker..
<Delvien2001> Not sure i understood the item Nat gave me to read, How do you make a conf file writeable, instead of read only
<sj_> hehe, I know that feeling :(
<TiMiDo> i want to buy a dvd drive so badly
<kemik> BooZee:  man apt-get and it'll explain it
<QMario> Nalioth, is there a way I can make the mplayer plugin work with the original Firefox(Non-Ubuntu version)?
<kemik> "man apt-get"
<BooZee> i just did it
<nalioth> BooZee: to completely remove something
<BooZee> it didn't helped me understand
<sj_> I don't really want to make hda3 hda1 again, that will take alot of time.
<jhiver> BooZee, it --purge also removes the config files
<BooZee> it gave two lines of unexplained text
<BooZee> o.k.
<sj_> Anyone?
<BooZee> thank you naliuth and jhiver
<jhiver> no worries
<kemik> BooZee:  it's not necessary to use --purge .. but if you're not gonna reinstall kubuntu you might aswell
<jhiver> now if somebody  could tell me why my lpr doesn't work :)
<BooZee> and after I did "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop --purge" I should do anything else? cuz it was realy quick..
<nalioth> kemik: removing "kubuntu-desktop" doestn remove any packages
<jhiver> BooZee, removing this package will remove a hell of a lot of stuff!
<nalioth> jhiver: not so. it just removes the metapkg
<kemik> nalioth:  ah i had it that it'd remove all the stuff associated ....
<jhiver> What sucks is that ubuntu-desktop depends on evolution, which sucks big time
<Weiss> packages depend on kubuntu-desktop, but kubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on the packages
<jhiver> means you can't remove evolution without destroying the entire desktop :(
<Weiss> err.. other way round, sorry
<nalioth> jhiver: yes you can remove evolution
<jhiver> how:
<jhiver> ?
<jhiver> it says it will remove:
<boxerboy29> i though evolution was just a mail program
<jhiver>   evolution evolution-exchange evolution-plugins ubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> jhiver: remove it. your desktop will still be there
<jhiver> well I'll give it a try but it wasn't the case with hoary
<kemik> BooZee:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-22652.html
<kataklysm-> whats something for gnutella network that actually works that uses the same servers as limewire does?
<kataklysm-> i have tried xmule and amule, and in my opinion they arent worth a sh*t
<nalioth> kataklysm-: gtk-gnutella
<kataklysm-> nalioth: does it work pretty good?
<nalioth> kataklysm-: as good as limewire (or better, cuz it has no java overhead)
<kataklysm-> seems like i tried it and it had  adinky config
<jhiver> kataklysm-, limewire runs fine on Linux
<stein> airsnort need wlanctl-ng , any idea (before I find it myself) =
<stein> ?
<kataklysm-> jhiver: i was wanting the pro features though
<BurnerR> hi
<kataklysm-> i was thinking about compiling the pro source code they offer at limewire.org
<jhiver> kataklysm-, then maybe you should by the pro version :)
<kataklysm-> jhiver: pay for a gnutella client?
<kataklysm-> on linux?
<kataklysm-> lol
<kataklysm-> u all would give me up the road for that
<nalioth> i advise staying away from java apps, but that is my personal opinion
<stein> nalioth: java rules ! (as a language)
<kataklysm-> i had limewire pro (bootlegged)) it found all kinds of sources, and the speeds were great..  but i cant find a gnutella client that actually will get those kind of speeds
<kemik> java is easy to code
<QMario> Kemik, not in Linux.
<kataklysm-> it really dont make sense to me how limewire pro lets me download at 200+k /sec
<kataklysm-> and others only let me go for say 45
<kemik> QMario:  huh ?
<QMario> Kemik, I know. My Java Compiler can't even find the CLASSPATH even though I had set it.
<kemik> QMario:  well, then *you* have done something wrong
<QMario> Hello Toma-!!! :)
<stein> QMario: Huh ? it is same in all platform
<kemik> QMario:  dont blame java for that
<stein> s
<lsuactiafner> after you do class path you should relogin the shell/console/terminal
<Toma-> um. hi?
<QMario> Stein, yes.
<nalioth> kataklysm-: try gtk-gnutella
<kataklysm-> nalioth i will give it a shot:D thanks
<Lethargic17> i have a problem with my Network Adapter
<nalioth> kataklysm-: if you dont like it, use what you do like
<Lethargic17> can some1 help me?
<Toma-> Lethargic17: ask.
<nalioth> Lethargic17: ask the channel a question
<QMario> Kemik, what about C++?
<kemik> QMario:  c++ is nice aswell...
<kataklysm-> im working on installing eclipse and all the java tools
<nalioth> language discussions can go to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<kemik> QMario:  but java is even easier
<kataklysm-> so im gonna attempt at a modification of the limewire source
<kataklysm-> rename it all
<kataklysm-> and i might just sell my own p2p client
<kataklysm-> haha
<Lethargic17> Ubuntu don't recognize my USR997902
<kemik> Lethargic17:  a modem ?
<Lethargic17> and i don't know how to install the drivers
<Lethargic17> no a network adapter
<QMario> Kemik, so where can I tell java where my Java Archives are?
<QMario> s/can/do
<kataklysm-> i never did get an answer on why serpentine claims to support mp3 in the description of the package, yet it doesnt support them oncce your trying to use it
<kemik> QMario:  -cp "path/to/.jar" if that's what you mean
<Toma-> i think he watchs an export value
<Toma-> *wants
<Toma-> export JAVA=/path/to/happiness
<Toma-> and CLASSPATH=
<_willcooke_> Lethargic17, http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20050912.120011.d6ea8fa1.en.html
<Lethargic17> in the readme i can see that i must first unpack a tarball but it doesn't work :s
<Lethargic17> how i must use this patch?
<_willcooke_> Lethargic17, Actually, don't bother with that patch, far to complicated!  Either a) Wait for Breezy where no doubt it will work, or... b) we have a go at compiling and installing the USR linux drivers..  (of course, c) upgrade to breezy now and see what happens)
<ColonelKernel> breezy daily build looks good to me
<QMario> Kemik and Toma-. Should I then restart the terminal?
<Toma-> no
<Lethargic17> can't i just use the drivers on the cd of US Robotics?
<boxerboy29> ive had very few breezy problems but it runs different on all pcs
<ColonelKernel> is there any way I can launch an app and tell it which CPU to run on?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: why would you want to?
<_willcooke_> Lethargic17, Yeah, have a go.  You'll need the "build-essential" and "unzip" packages installed.  Then "wget http://www.usr.com/support/7902/7902-files/linux.exe", then unzip it, then cd in to the dir and "make clean modules"
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, Im compiling my kernel, and make-kpkg doesnt use cpu1 so I figured i'd play some enemy territory in the meanwhile - its better than watching boogie nights for the 1000th time
<ColonelKernel> I sure do like heather grahams naked body though
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: you are not using a smp kernel now?
<_willcooke_> mmmmmm. Heather Graham
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, I AM using an smp kernel now
<TiMiDo> is it complicated it to name my Kernel?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: then go ahead with your game
<ColonelKernel> Linux p4ht 2.6.14-rc3 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 1 02:13:10 PDT 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, itll run on cpu1 automatically?
<nalioth> Linux dualg5 2.6.10-5-power4-smp #1 SMP Fri Sep 23 14:28:10 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<TiMiDo> is it complicated it to name my Kernel?
<_willcooke_> Does Linux SMP support processor affinity?
<_willcooke_> Standard kernel
<_willcooke_>     No and Yes. There is no way to force a process onto specific CPU's but the linux scheduler has a processor bias for each process, which tends to keep processes tied to a specific CPU.
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: the smp kernel will load balance admirably
<ColonelKernel> nalioth, thats tight
<Lethargic17> willcooke_, what do you mean with "build-essential"?
<TiMiDo> nalioth,  is it complicated it to rename you're kernel/
<nalioth> TiMiDo: kernels dont have names
<TiMiDo> what if u want to put one?
<TiMiDo> 2.6.10-5-386 if i want to changed the name of it?
<nalioth> TiMiDo: use masking tape and a magic marker
<ColonelKernel> I think he's just talking about changing the makefile
<_willcooke_> Lethargic17, is a package you need to install with synaptic or apt-get so you can compile the driver
<QMario> Thank GOD!!! It works this time. Although TurtleGraphics is having a problem, no need to worry. Thank you Toma- and kemik! :)
<TiMiDo> interesting
<kemik> nalioth:  is there a way to set global paths that affed *all users* ?
<kemik> *affect
<nalioth> TiMiDo: i'm sorry if i dont understand your question
<arwate> I've something odd: The eclipse packages that I downloaded from eclipse.org don't run on breezy. The splash screen just stays on forever. This is a behaviour as I was used to with blackdown jdk, and possibly gcj. But I built the newest sun jdk with make-jpkg and it is active (java -version) and I still have this behaviour. Any ideas? (note that I need specific eclipse versions, so the one in breezy won't satisfy me)
<ColonelKernel> TiMiDo, change it in the makefile and dont change the source dir name after you compile/install the kernel
<kemik> QMario:  have fun :)
<TiMiDo> like when i want to do uname -r to put a name on it
<nalioth> kemik: yes. "locate bashrc"
<TiMiDo> can i build it from source?
<nalioth> TiMiDo: you can build almost anything you see on your box from source
<ColonelKernel> TiMiDo, from the sound of it thats probably a VERY bad idea for you -
<ColonelKernel> at least right now
<TiMiDo> oh is it
<nalioth> TiMiDo: but renaming a kernel will stop your box from working
<TiMiDo> why>
<HappyFool> kemik: for setting PATH for graphical logins with gdm see /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<kemik> nalioth:  so it's the /etc/bash.bashrc arghghgh.. i been hunting for /etc/.bashrc ...
<Toma-> QMario: np.
<kemik> HappyFool:  ok. thx
<kemik> and thx nalioth aswell ;)
<nalioth> kemik: np
<netmonk> Can someone pls, help me! What package I need to reinstall in order to have the option to hybernate in the end session menu?
<kemik> netmonk:  hibernate perhaps.... i dunno tho
<deFrysk> netmonk, try ubuntu-desktop
<sn0n> i dont believe i like irc via opera
<sn0n> ll
<sn0n> lol
<deFrysk> netmonk do u use gdm in kde or something ?
<boxerboy29> opera has a plug in for irc??????
<nalioth> boxerboy29: the new opera has irc built in
<sn0n> yeah
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> its built in
<boxerboy29> opera 8.5?
<sn0n> its kinda 'nifty'
<boxerboy29> :(
<sn0n> but useless?
<deFrysk> my opera crashes whenever there is java on a site
<sn0n> Tools > Mail and Chat accounts
<sn0n> deFrysk: Its better then Firefox crashing anytime there is a flash or mplayer object
<sn0n> ;-)
<boxerboy29> things dont crash for me they just never start
<sn0n> lol
<netmonk> deFrysk, i use breezy, gnome, i guess the settings have stayed like that from warty because on the other computer i clean installed hoary and it has this option
* deFrysk dont care about opera but sometimes its handy
<sn0n> i'm gonna give tinysoft a whirl, anyone tried it?
<boxerboy29> that problem happens in sarge tho not breezy so pretend i never said it
<sn0n> tinysofa**
<deFrysk> netmonk, did you keep the settings of warty in gdm ?
<netmonk> probably...
<deFrysk> netmonk, thats where you went wrong ;)
<QMario> Kemik, is there a reason why Java throws this error? "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: TurtleGraphics/StandardPen"
<netmonk> deFrysk, how can i fix that?
<QMario> ?
<deFrysk> netmonk, reinstall gdm with the present (breezy) setting
<QMario> Kemik, I was able to draw the image using NetBeans with the same package.
<netmonk> ok, thank you very much defr
<netmonk> ok, thank you very much deFrysk
* keikoz bjour  tous
<Lethargic17> how can i reach my floppy station?
<deFrysk> netmonk, good luck
<deFrysk> Lethargic17, first insters a floppy
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<deFrysk> insert
<[Wiebel] > is there a rss feed for the ubuntu forums?
<Lethargic17> that i have allready done :p
<deFrysk> then mount /mnt/floppy
<deFrysk> there is also an applet to mount other stations for your panel (at least in breezy there is)
<QMario> Kemik, it compiles with no errors, but running is a different story.
<Gorlist> Morning,
<QMario> Helllo Ofe!!! :)
<Gorlist> just trying to compile Wine, using this tutorial - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=Installing+Wine
<Lethargic17> he can't find "/mnt/floppy" :s
<Gorlist> When I try to run the compile command it comes up with - WINE Installer v0.75
<Gorlist> The source directory is not writable. You probably extracted the sources as root.
<Gorlist> You should remove the source tree and extract it again as a normal user.
<HappyFool> try 'mount /media/floppy' instead
<Gorlist> what does this mean?
<deFrysk> mount /media/floppy
<Ofe> good morning. Could someone tell me how to get a player that plays flash (.swf)-files? :)
<deFrysk> sorry
<QMario> Gorlist, you know that you could always download wine via Synaptic.
<deFrysk> silly floppies ;p
<spiral> hmmm, I can't find it... when should be the official release of breezy ?
<boxerboy29> ofe: you mean like flashplayer for mozilla?
<Gorlist> Qmario: ive done this before, but can't get a certain program running which I know is supported,
<HappyFool> Gorlist: probably what it says; did you extract the tarball as root? (and yes, try Wine from synaptic)
<HappyFool> spiral: October 13, i believe
<ColonelKernel> nalioth - wow!!
<Ofe> Umm.. I think that would do too boxerboy29. just want to play a file my friend sent me. :)
<ColonelKernel> that worked well
<Gorlist> right, if I go through synaptic I need to download winetools?
<Lethargic17> i must give the filesystem...
<boxerboy29> ofe: there should be flashplayer in mozilla plug ins
<QMario> Hello spayne!!! :)
<spayne> hi
<spayne> !
<Ofe> I tried using synaptic package manager with the searchword "flash" and downloaded some GPL-standalone flashplayer (i think) but I can't find it anywhere.
<ubotu> spayne: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<spayne> QMario: why !!!?
<QMario> Spayne, it just means that I am happy.
<QMario> I am not shouting at you.
<QMario> It expresses enthusiasm. ;)
<Ofe> hmm.. I'll try to install the mozilla-plugin. never done that under Ubuntu before so I think you'll be hearing from me again. ;)
<boxerboy29> ofe: if you search the word flash than mozilla flashplayer is there in (breezy)
<QMario> Ofe, Synaptic.
<Ofe> I have hoardy hedgehog release.
<Gorlist> Is it best to use Winetools for setup etc?
<QMario> Has anyone here used Glade before?
<HappyFool> Gorlist: does the wiki not have any info on wine?
<majnoon> how close is full ubuntu too regular debian ??
<QMario> !Glade
<ubotu> No idea, QMario
<QMario> !GTK
<ubotu> QMario: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<QMario> !Programming
<ubotu> QMario: Wish i knew
<QMario> !C++
<rabbit78> hiyo
<rabbit78> ~1 week ago the usplash stopped working, is this normal?
<nalioth> QMario: perhaps you could open up ubotus brain and see what he has inside?
<QMario> Nalioth, how?
<nalioth> QMario: don't blink
<QMario> Okay.
* QMario didn't blink
<Gorlist> HappyFool: wiki says this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToRunDVDShrinkWithWine?highlight=%28wine%29
<Ofe> whoa. this is going to take a while. I got carried away and took some extra plugins to mozilla too. now I have to download 20.8mb with a 0.8kbps -speed connection. o.O
<nalioth> QMario: get your msg from mr ubotu?
<QMario> Yes.
<mwright1night> is breezy on target?
<dreameen> hey folks
<HappyFool> Gorlist: that page seems to recommend 'winetools' for setting up wine; however, I am not at all experienced with using wine. Try it and see
<mwright1night> will oo2 and Firefox 1.5 be in breezy/
<Gorlist> HappyFool: at the moment is not liking the repostiry :(
<dreameen> why is firefox package broken???
<HappyFool> mwright1night: the feature freeze for breezy was a while back, so i doubt either will be included (i may be wrong)
<dreameen> it wont load
<kataklysm-> i cant get this eclipse package to remove from my computer
<kataklysm-> i have tried everyhing
<Gorlist> HappyFool: they recommend using wine cvs and compiling your own as it appears to work better - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996&highlight=wine+cvs
<kataklysm-> and i dont know whats holding it up
<kataklysm-> can someone help me if i post the output i get?
<Gorlist> the only problem is ive installed it from root terminal instead of user
<BooZee> would it be good to install breezy now, and do dist-upgrade on oct 13th ?
<HappyFool> Gorlist: then redo it as a normal user
<Gorlist> HappyFool: I already am :)
<kataklysm-> dpkg: error processing eclipse-platform (--remove):
<kataklysm->  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<kataklysm-> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kataklysm->  eclipse-platform
<DocTomoe> I need assistance in fixing my soundcard configuration. It does play sound, but only if I manually change /devdsp permissons to
<dreameen> and when im trying to update im getting the following message: Errors were encountered while processing:
<dreameen>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<dreameen>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> dreameen: are you using backports?
<DocTomoe> +rw ...
<dreameen> yeh
<kataklysm-> how can i force apt-get remove to remove a package
<kataklysm-> ??
<DocTomoe> kataklysm: man dpkg ... this is not apt-gets job ;)
<nalioth> dreameen: disable backports, run "apt-get -f install"
<BooZee> would it be good to install breezy now, and do dist-upgrade on oct 13th ?
<dreameen> is it a bad idea to use backports?
<nalioth> dreameen: yes
<kataklysm-> dpkg does the same thing
<nalioth> dreameen: enable them only for a specific package and then disable them
<kataklysm-> its some eclipse package giving me the problem
<HappyFool> BooZee: if you install breezy, you won't need to dist-upgrade
<kataklysm-> i want to force it to remove all eclipse*
<kataklysm-> what command should i issue
<dreameen> nalioth, i see, thanks for help
<BooZee> HappyFool: then update and upfrade?
<BooZee> upgrade
<HappyFool> BooZee: that should work; whether it's a good idea i can't say. I plan to download the install ISO and upgrade from that
<BooZee> but you plan on doing it before the 13th of oct, right? and when oct 13th will come, you'll update. right?
<HappyFool> no, i will download the 'final' install CD (available oct 13, presumably)
<dreameen> how do you temporarily disable a repo??
<kataklysm-> im getting this error on everything
<kataklysm-> someone help
<BooZee> oh.
<kataklysm-> emacs21: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kataklysm-> E: cedet-common: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kataklysm-> E: eieio: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<kataklysm-> E: speedbar: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<DocTomoe> BooZee: Expect problems with your video drivers (had those 5-6 days ago when upgrading my laptop. Removed anything and reinstalled ... works now just fine)
<gilligan_> hi
<nalioth> kataklysm-: do not paste in here please use #flood or a pastebin
<dreameen> where was the file controlling repos in ubuntu*me wonders*
<gilligan_> does anyone know how I can add new fonts that I downloaded somewhere to the system ?
<HappyFool> dreameen: /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> dreameen: you should be able to use synaptic to enable/disable repositories too
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell dreameen about repos
<nalioth> gilligan_: for your own use, put them in ~/.fonts
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dreameen about repos
<dreameen> i prefer vim:)
<HappyFool> !fonts
<ubotu> fonts is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<ararat> hi
<nalioth> hi
<ararat> i habe some problems with mypppoe connection in ubuntu
<Gorlist> Ive been looking through the guides for Ubuntu, still can't find anything in regards to removing source tree/ turning a root to user permissions
<BooZee> how can I make keyboard shortcuts for changing between languages?
<gilligan_> HappyFool, nalioth : thanks
<BooZee> or maybe there are already shortcuts for it?
<dreameen> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> Keep your fingers to yourself, dreameen.
<HappyFool> Gorlist: as root (or using sudo) you can use the chown command to change ownership of a directory (or directory tree)
<Gorlist> HappyFool: right thanks :)
<HiddenWolf> DocTomoe, what kind of problems?
<HiddenWolf> gilligan_,  system > preferences > font
<ararat> the fact is my "resolv.conf"  file is always changed (by some devil?) to 192.168.1.1  DNS which is certainly incorrect
<fredforfaen> i have just installed a new kernel with apt.....on my current kernel i use nvidia , but when i boot the new kernel X wont start , probably cus of the nvidiadriver....how do i correct this?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nvidia" under the driver section to "nv"
<fredforfaen> yeah [LethAL]  , but i want 3d to work in my new kernel...
<ararat> is there any possibility to "lock" my resolv.conf not to allow it to be cghanged
<fredforfaen> how do i install nvidia when i aldeady har it installed on this kernel
<ararat> sorry for my english, i'm from russia+)
<det> What is newer, preview release or Colony 5?
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, Just try that and see if it works... if it doesn't, it's not a problem with the driver
<[LethAL] > !tell ararat about chmod
<BooZee> Help needed - How can I change the language I want to use? (Alt+Shift in Windows) ??
<bimberi> ararat: "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf" (sets it immutable, -i will undo)
<fredforfaen> [LethAL]  it probably is a driver prob.....but if you think it nessesary to do that ill do it
<ararat> fredforfaen, i suppose, ypu need to reinstall the driver, because when being installed, a "nvidia.ko" module have been copmpiled with kenel headfiles of the previous kernel
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, Just so we can check if that is causing it... if not it's a bad problem
<fredforfaen> ok ill try..
<noph> why not a i686 release among the others?
<nalioth> noph: it is there
<fredforfaen> it worked , now i got x on my new kernel....now how do i go about reinstalling the nvidia driver?
<noph> nalioth, where? i can only find i386 releases.
<HappyFool> well, i think there are only i386, amd64 and ppc 'releases', but the i386 includes a i686 kernel (and maybe libc, i'm not sure)
<nalioth> noph: open synaptic and search for 'kernel'
<noph> yeah, i'm running the 686 kernel.
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<nalioth> fredforfaen: ask useful questions please
<noph> nalioth, ill check libc.
<HappyFool> fredforfaen: the wiki has a howto
<TiMiDo> mplayer sure looks nice
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fredforfaen about nvidia
<fredforfaen> thanx
<fredforfaen> illtry that
<[LethAL] > Could someone explain why glxgears is painfully slow with the nvidia driver and RenderAccel enabled?
<Gorlist> hmmm, im typing in - sudo chown -R root.users to change ownership, but for some reason the folder won't shift from root to user?
<Gorlist> sudo chown -R root.users /home/james/cvs
<[LethAL] > Gorlist, I think it's luser then option... not sure
<[LethAL] > !chown
<ubotu> hmm... chown is a command used to change the owner of a file or folder, see `man chown` for details
<HappyFool> Gorlist: try 'sudo chown -R gorlist.gorlist '
<HappyFool> Gorlist: where 'gorlist' is your username
<[LethAL] > HappyFool, it's james... wake up :P
<Gorlist> :) so...
<Gorlist> wait hmm
<dreameen> firefox package is really not happy in ubuntu:(
<dreameen> ive updated ff and it still wont load for  me
<nalioth> dreameen: did you "apt-get -f install" after you disabled backports?
<dreameen> yes i did
<Gorlist> hmmm, still can't get it to work, must be typing soemthing in wrong
<[LethAL] > Gorlist, who owns it? (ls -l)
<nalioth> dreameen: try "apt-get -f install mozilla-firefox"
<HappyFool> dreameen: run 'firefox' from the terminal, and if there are any messages there paste them to the pastebin
<Gorlist> LethAL: Root owns it at the moment
<bimberi> Gorlist: sudo chown -R james:james /home/james/cvs
<[LethAL] > Gorlist, well... in that case... should be fine
<JustinS> G'day all .. I'm not new to linux but I'm new to wifi with linux .. Does anyone know how well Ubuntu will handle ipw2200 wifi cards? (Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG) ..
<Gorlist> bimberi: thanks!
<werto> yo all ^__^
<Gorlist> great, nows it changed, on with the wine compile
<bimberi> Gorlist: yw :)
<inc|freaky> hi werto ^^
<werto> hi inc|freaky  ^__^
<dreameen> nalioth, bingo! apt-get didnt update firefox for some reason
<werto> i'm in trouble
<dreameen> grrrr
<fredforfaen> I followed the wiki on how to install nvidiadrivers , but no luck ....not even xorg.conf was changed to nvidia , so i did it and now i dont got x in my new kernel again....any odeas?
<fredforfaen> ideas*
<bimberi> dreameen: have you seen this? - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Firefox_1%2e0%2e7_issues_on_Hoary
<werto> yesterday i installed ubuntu breezy 32 bit on my amd 64 and when i play a mp3 it's very speeeed! _
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<werto> what should i do?
<[Wiebel] > hotswap seems to be broken
<dreameen> lol icant even paste to pastebin coz ff wont load
<[Wiebel] > that is
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia"
<[Wiebel] > i can't hotswap m'n dvd player anymore
<fredforfaen> [LethAL]  i did that and it didnt work , X wouldnt start
<[LethAL] > [Wiebel] , you need something special to hotswap IDE tdevices, can't remember what
* bimberi realises that dreameen probably can't :|
<dreameen> bimberi, mind you..i have no browser atm:|
<Sorcerer> hi
<Sorcerer> Can you help me anyone?
<[LethAL] > !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<pluffsy>  /j #gaim
<dreameen> Unpacking replacement mozilla-firefox ...
<dreameen> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<dreameen>  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<dreameen> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<dreameen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dreameen>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.7-0ubuntu0.1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mbpillai> problem  some ps2 optical mouse not working
<nalioth> dreameen: dont paste in here
<dreameen> sorry for that
<bimberi> dreameen: you could install epiphany then ... until ff is fixed
<nalioth> dreameen: use #flood or a pastebin
<nalioth> dreameen: that is easily fixed
<Sorcerer> i cant to install the java plugin into the firefox:S
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sorcerer about javadeb
<[Wiebel] > [LethAL] : like an app?
<nalioth> dreameen: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help you with your firefox
<fredforfaen> ive done what you said bit nvidia doesent work on my new kernel...i followed the wiki , i manually edited xorg.con to nvidia , but still no luck , can anybody help me install nvidia on my new kernel?
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, which kernel?
<kataklysm-> does anyone here know why py/soulseek runs fine for a while, then eats up all my cpu?  it eats it up completely even when i have no inbount / outbound transfers after about 20 minutes of inactivity.. what could i do to fix this?
<fredforfaen> my current kernel is  2.6.12-9-k7 and i have installed  2.6.12-9-686...the first one works with nvidia
<fredforfaen> [LethAL]  <----
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, I'm on the 386 version of that and glxgears is awfully slow...
<mbpillai> i am havin trouble installing ps2 optical mouse.. can anyone help??
<[LethAL] > Turn PC off, plug it in, turn it back on again?
<fredforfaen> [LethAL]  ok ....but do you know how i can reinstall the nvidiadrivers
<mbpillai> i am havin trouble installing ps2 optical mouse.. can anyone help??
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<k0p> nvdia tnt2 model 64 at breezy, someone have problems?
<Chipzz> usplash hasn't been working for a few days here - I'm getting the following message:
<Chipzz> cpio: ./usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so: No such file or directory
<Chipzz> anyone know what may be the problem?
<deFrysk> k0p, afaIk the latest nvidia drivers no longer support tose cards
<mr_owen> hi
<deFrysk> those*
<fredforfaen> sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx doesent do anything
<fredforfaen> [LethAL]  <----
<mr_owen> i want to install kubuntu on my laptop but the display get's all fucked up after it boots
<k0p> hmm
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get remove --purg nvidia-glx
<nalioth> mr_owen: watch your tongue please, such language doesnt help
<deFrysk> k0p, the nv drivers work fine tho
<mr_owen> sorry
<deFrysk> k0p, but no acceleration
<mr_owen> :)
<k0p> :(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mr_owen about fixres
<k0p> I want acceleration
<deFrysk> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx
<deFrysk> sorry
<mr_owen> ?
<fredforfaen> thanx ill try
<k0p> It possible have accelaration?
<deFrysk> k0p, manally install an older driver then (not sure howto tho
<[LethAL] > k0p, nvidia website
<k0p> hmmm, I will try
<nalioth> mr_owen: ubotu has shown you love. look for it
<mr_owen> i see
<mr_owen> sorry
<mr_owen> :)
<Chipzz> [LethAL] : no
<[LethAL] > Chipzz, ?
<Chipzz> there are actually *packages* that do support these older cards
<[LethAL] > AH
<Chipzz> [LethAL] : NEVER encourage users to install from source
<Chipzz> NEVER EVER
<[LethAL] > I thought the nvidia drivers were binary...
<mr_owen> but i can't install
<mr_owen> because the display is all wrong
<mr_owen> i can get the install cd to boot
<[LethAL] > I have, however, never used then
<k0p> hmmm
<Chipzz> k0p: try apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<k0p> I will try! :D
<mr_owen> then it boots, and i should be in a sort of choice menu, but the display is al messed up so i can't see what i should choose
<k0p> By the way, i download the nvidia-drivers from oficial site
<Chipzz> you'll also have to install the corresponding kernel package
<Chipzz> k0p: don't do that
<Chipzz> k0p: it will screw up your system
<k0p> Chipzz, and old driver?
<fredforfaen> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<deFrysk> fredforfaen, thatone does not work , he has an old type nvidia card
<k0p> fsck :\
<Chipzz> k0p: lemme check
<k0p> well.. restart X
<Chipzz> k0p: try installing one of the following packages:
<Chipzz> root@Vertex:~ # apt-cache search legacy | grep legacy
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-386-nvidia-legacy - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 NVIDIA legacy module on 386
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-nvidia-legacy - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686-smp-nvidia-legacy - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7-nvidia-legacy - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on AMD K7
<Chipzz> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-k7-smp-nvidia-legacy - Non-free Linux 2.6.12 modules on AMD K7 SMP
<Chipzz> whichever corresponds with your running kernel
<k0p> yeap :)
<deFrysk> Chipzz, thats cool
<Chipzz> k0p: you may have to reboot
<k0p> okay! I'm rebooting
<k0p> it's installed :)
<k0p> brb
<Chipzz> deFrysk?
* deFrysk did not know of any legacy drivers
<Chipzz> :)
<slept> mr_owen, press F1 for help while booting there is an option for laptops I thing its vga and a number
<frenkel> how can i enable sound preview in nautilus with breezy badger?
<frenkel> i can play mp3's in totem with gstreamer and stuff...
<k0p> It's work very fine!
<k0p> tankes all :)
<Chipzz> k0p: you're welcome :)
<manuel_> la
<manuel_> hola
<manuel_> qt
<BurgerMann> Where can I put things to be booted up?
<mbpillai> any body know google char server name
<k0p> Chipzz, :)
<djwjlaumen> the boot up apps can be put in System > Preferences > Sessions i believe
<BurgerMann> I read /etc/rd.c is for the purpose, that dir doesn't exist
<fredforfaen> well i did as you said , and it just installed the nvidia driver on my kurrent working kernel not on my new 686 kernel...any ideas?
<[LethAL] > BurgerMann, /etc/init.d instead
<[LethAL] > d/*
<BurgerMann> [LethAL] : thx
<frenkel> how can i enable sound preview in nautilus?
<djwjlaumen> I think you need the sox package frenkel but it's pretty buggy (breezy colony 5 here), it just doesn't work here
<sktrdie> hello
<TiMiDo> sktrdie, hello
<fredforfaen> I uninstalled nvidia-glx , changed xorg to nv and rebooted into my new 686 kernel , followed the wiki on nvidia and it installs the driver on my old kernel...what to do ?
<sktrdie> I've just upgraded to a new kernel
<sktrdie> 2.6.13.2
<sktrdie> works really fine
<TiMiDo> ok
<dreameen> nalioth: just to let you know...ive logged out from gnome, then logged in again and firefox works now...anyway thanks for your help
<frenkel> djwjlaumen, i already have sox
<sktrdie> but I need a module which on my old kernel I installed doing: apt-get install linux-wlan-ng
<nalioth> dreameen: great!
<TiMiDo> so what's wrong sktrdie ?
<frenkel> mm, ill search around ab it more then
<sktrdie> TiMiDo: if I do on this new kernel apt-get install linux-wlan-ng... it will do it, but the module is not installed
<TiMiDo> sktrdie, do apt-cache search linux-wlan
<sktrdie> TiMiDo: it actually tells me that it already exists
<TiMiDo> interesting what do it comes out when u do apt-cache search package?
<fredforfaen> can anyone help me pls?
<sktrdie> TiMiDo: the package
<TiMiDo> fredforfaen, ask
<TiMiDo> do modprobe module
<sktrdie> duh
<sktrdie> of course
<sktrdie> but its not there
<TiMiDo> then not sure
<fredforfaen> Im asking if anyone knows what i should do to get nidia to work on my new kernel.....I uninstalled nvidia-glx , changed xorg to nv and rebooted into my new 686 kernel , followed the wiki on nvidia and it installs the driver on my old kernel...what to do ?
<fredforfaen> nvidia*
<TiMiDo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atripathi> Great......Finally succeded in setting correct Display
<TiMiDo> fredforfaen, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atripathi> no buddy that crashed my X several times
<atripathi> I manually edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fredforfaen> TiMiDo are you shure , wont that just update my xorg.conf....and i did that manually and it still didnt work
<TiMiDo> fredforfaen, try doing that, man don't be so negative
<atripathi> fred it adds several default things to xorg.conf without actual probing
<fredforfaen> ok ill try
<atripathi> was he also having problem with display?
<BurgerMann> what's the command for removing users?
<TiMiDo> BurgerMann, deluser user
<RockyBurt> hm, is running ubuntu breezy the same as running debian unstable (atm) ? i mean i have hundreds of megabytes of updates waiting for me every morning
<BurgerMann> TiMiDo: it says command not found
<TiMiDo> as root?
<TiMiDo> sudo deluser username
<BurgerMann> TiMiDo: ah, thx :)
<TiMiDo> np
<os2mac> is there a way to save system configure to a thumb drive using the live CD?
<TiMiDo> nope
* ColonelKernel wants a 1g flash drive to put livecds on
<l1nUx> Is there a way to update KDE 3.4 to 3.5 with apt-get ?
<TiMiDo> apt-get install kde3.5 i think
<TiMiDo> !tell l1nUx about backports
<zero_> backports apt sources list???
<HiddenWolf> they backported 3.5?
<HiddenWolf> ew
<wrabbit01> Can somebody tell me how to access sent files via irc?  Somebody has sent me a text document via x-chat and I don't know where to find it
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01, should be on you'r home
<ptlo> wrabbit01, look under ~/.xchat2/downloads
<TiMiDo> or go to cd .xchat2
<wrabbit01> not on home
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01, u can changed the directory go to settings and then preferences and then Option Network it should be on you'r Second Option
<wrabbit01> is there a way to access it without command line?
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01,  cd ~/.xchat2/downloads
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01,  nope gnome doesn't see the . files,
<wrabbit01> alrighty... I'll try.. hold on a tic
<TiMiDo> ok
<jake> yes!
<jake> you guys are the ones that are going to help me out arn't you?
<jake> haha
<ptlo> wrabbit01, type Ctrl-L, and enter the path in a dialog box that pops up
<TiMiDo> jake, ask
<ptlo> wrabbit01, (that's for opening the directory in nautilus window)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jake> ok i have the xvid thing on here so i can watch AVI files, so uh how do i install it?
<wrabbit01> I've found the folder via command.  How do I open it? Sorry....
<TiMiDo> wrabbit01, put konqueror
<TiMiDo> and then go to .xchat2/downloads
<TiMiDo> open up a konqueror or mozilla
<TiMiDo> with konqueror u can move the files with mozilla u cannot
<ptlo> or you can do: gnome-open ~/.xchat2/downloads/
<ptlo> (if you're using gnome)
<TiMiDo> true,
<wrabbit01> Cheers... ptlo, that worked well
<TiMiDo> (:
<jake> i know its a tard question, but i cannot install this thing
<yapyccky> hello to everyone
<TiMiDo> what?
<TiMiDo> hello yapyccky
<yapyccky> i've a question for a chan
<jake> xvid
<jake> its a codec
<TiMiDo> apt-cache search xvid
<yapyccky> hello TiMiDo
<jake> what?
<yapyccky> im trying to use ethereal on my ubuntu
<yapyccky> but i get a error Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted
<yapyccky> i dunnohow to solve
<yapyccky> does anyone have a solution? or a idea how to solve it?
<TiMiDo> do you have root access?
<yapyccky> i do
<kemik> jake:  w32codecs i think xvid is init
<kemik> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ptlo> yapyccky, run it as root
<ptlo> yapyccky: sudo ethereal
<yapyccky> ptlo , already done
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jake about w32codecs
<yapyccky> doesnt work
<TiMiDo> interesting
<jake> kemik: i can get that from "add applications"?
<nalioth> jake: follow the link ubotu sent you
<kemik> jake:  follow the link
<TiMiDo> yapyccky, a network protocol analyzer?
<yapyccky> TiMiDo what do u mean?
<yapyccky> sudo ethereal
<yapyccky> Password:
<yapyccky> Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted
<yapyccky> yapyccky@netnull:~$
<nalioth> yapyccky: please read the /topic
<[LethAL] > yapyccky, use the menu item
<nalioth> yapyccky: no pasting in here. use #flood or a pastebin
<TiMiDo> give me a second
<Ofe> How could I make downloads to be faster under Ubuntu? I have 56k modem but the downloadspeed for example at synaptic is something like 400-800 bytes per second.
<yapyccky> forgive me.. i didnt see...
<TiMiDo> yapyccky, what error do u get?
<jake> i'm sorry i'm stupid, but i don't see a link?
<kemik> Ofe:  use the repositories that are best for you (often nearest geographic location)
<TiMiDo> pasted it on flood the intired error
<TiMiDo> plz
<nalioth> jake: ubotu sent you a msg. read it for the link
<kemik> jake:  see the pm from ubotu
<kemik> jake:  or the wiki/restrictedformats page
<kemik> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<yapyccky> TiMiDo error say: "Could not set capabilities: Operation not permitted"
<nalioth> kemik: is that page up to date?
<TiMiDo> ok
<Ofe> kemik: sorry, I don't understand what you mean. you mean I should download from the nearest location?
<kemik> nalioth:  they've added debian repository to add w32codecs
<TiMiDo> one second
<nalioth> kemik: ouch!
* ompaul wonders how to take a movie and turn it through 90o before playing it
<nalioth> not a good precedent
<kemik> Ofe:  yeah, that would most likely be the fastest
<seby> can anyone recommend a pci wlan card with wpa2 support?
<kemik> nalioth:  it tells you to remove it directly after w32 download
<nalioth> kemik: ubotos factoid is easier for new users
<ompaul> kemik, wget the file name and you don;t have to do it
<kemik> yeah it's easy :)
<Ofe> kemik: it's always max 0.8kbps. even when downloading from finland (where I'm from) with firefox. Is there some settings I should change with the modem?
<TiMiDo> yapyccky, i'm looking at the error can u give me a second?
<joh> Hey, I have a problem. Our server running ubuntu hoary crashed, and now several of the executables in /bin /sbin /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are now owned by unknown uids and gids. It is impossible to change their permissions as root (Operation not permitted). Any idea what this can be? Maybe the kernel (selinux?) blocks the operations?
<yapyccky> TiMiDo , sure, thx alot for your help. Can query u?
<kemik> Ofe:  hmm. i dunno.. so many years since i used a modem .... but if it's always 0.8 it seem to be a config error somewhere
<kemik> joh:  not possible to chown either ?
<joh> kemik: no
<ompaul> maybe we should have a shell (or application) script that takes the http path to the .deb as an arguement, pulls it down and installs it using wget for single items
<Ofe> kemik: very possible, I'm new to linux and I have to guess most of the options. :)
<jake> ok now that i have this w32codecs thing what do i do to it?
<joh> kemik: chown: changing ownership of `ls': Operation not permitted
<TiMiDo> sure
<kemik> ompaul:  only 2 lines, woudlnt be hard to "script" :)
<joh> kemik: this is as root
<TiMiDo> query me
<nalioth> jake: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg -i w32cod<tab>"
<kemik> joh:  ouch.. well.. your situation sounds messy...
<kemik> joh:  maybe try a livecd and mount partition and change permissions from there ?
<ompaul> kemik, I am trying to figure out if there was some way to make it work where something like skype (the native version) which is something of a broken package under breezy and make all those okey
<joh> kemik: that could work...
<ompaul> okely dokiely
<theine> what's the difference between flashplayer-mozilla and flashplugin-nonfree?
<jake> nalioth: i am a huge noob, whats a terminal?
<TiMiDo> jake to put commands
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jake about cli
<kemik> joh:  ysh, possibly.. unless someone knows better that's what i'd do
<nalioth> jake: applications > system tools > Terminal
<net08> what is the package for xdmcp
<joh> kemik: ok, thanks.
<deFrysk> jake, its a command line terminal
<kemik> ompaul:  ok.. well.. that wouldnt be much "code" either
<jake> its not in system tools for me
<kemik> ompaul:  if it's for a small set of applications
<ompaul> jake being a noob you would not know about asking the channel as opposed to a single person who may or may not have an answer for you, in the latter case putting a person who might otherwise help you on the back foot
<deFrysk> jack-, check asseccories
<net08> I just installed ltsp and xdmcp is not installed?
<ompaul> kemik, think as generic as possible :)
<deFrysk> jake, i mean
<TiMiDo> yapyccky, cannot find anything on that error,
<kemik> ompaul:  well, it would have to be hardcoded the paths to the .debs and stuff
<yapyccky> thx in anycase TiMiDo
<jake> deFrysk: got it
<kemik> ompaul:  so it cant be very general really
<Cyro> HI
<TiMiDo> try man program
<TiMiDo> Cyro, hi lower the caps plz
<ompaul> kemik, no, you missunderstand me
<Cyro> hi ._.
<TiMiDo> thnx
<TiMiDo> i apreciated it
<Gorlist> hmmm slight problem: - /usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Cyro> :)
<ompaul> kemik, lets take this idea to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kemik> ompaul:  sure
<ompaul> kemik, its not really helping others :)
<grexk> hello
<TiMiDo> !info supybot
<ubotu> supybot: (robust and user friendly Python IRC bot), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.79.9999+0.80.0pre4-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 581 kB, Installed size: 2924 kB
<grexk> !dmcp
<ubotu> grexk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Gorlist> i believe they are wrongly named, ?
<BurgerMann> how do I display group members in the shell?
<Gorlist> or how would I find the apt libgtk files
<grexk> ubotu: what do you mean
<ubotu> grexk: Bugger all, i dunno
<TiMiDo> Gorlist, apt-cache search libgtk
<TiMiDo> !info libgtk
<nalioth> ubotu: tell grexk about ubotu
<grexk> ubotu: sorry
<ubotu> grexk: I give up, what is it?
<Gorlist> and the same for libgtk-common?
<kemik> BurgerMann:  the naive way would be "cat /etc/passwd | grep groupname" but im sure there are better ways to do it
<pilgrim_executer> can anyone help me set up deadzone on a joystick?
<Gorlist> I found
<Gorlist> they are libgtk2.0-0
<grexk> ubotu: I can't ltspcfg  XDMCP?package not installed
<ubotu> grexk: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<cron0> Hey I am looking for the guy who is hosting the FreeNX files on "Blackbird Test Server"
<nalioth> grexk: ubotu is a bot
<nalioth> grexk: read your private msgs
<nalioth> cron0: you seek Seveas. he'll be on later
<grexk> yup, Im reading it right now
<mr_owen> HI
<mr_owen> ow
<mr_owen> sorry for capslock
<Gorlist> not sure if anyone here would know what might be causing this? - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=380886&postcount=193
<mr_owen> i need to install my wifi card on my laptop with kubutu
<winux>  where can i find the list of harwdware supported by the linux kernel? i dont see it it kernel.org.
<mr_owen> any ideas how to do this ?
<grexk> nalioth: what is the use of that bot?
<nalioth> grexk: information
<grexk> nalioth: ok thanks
<mr_owen> nalioth ?
<simonschmidt> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a oldworld mac, I have gotten to the step when you are supposed to reboot and it spits out the cd. I have copied the kernel and ramdisk to the mac partition, but when I reboot I get the penguin in the upper left (although inverted) but no text. and then the screen goes black. it respondes to ping...
<grexk> nalioth: No factoids containing "ltsp"
<nalioth> mr_owen: yes?
<mr_owen> any ideas how i should do this ?
<mr_owen> installing my wifi card for laptop on kubuntu ?
<nalioth> simonschmidt: you put the initr.d and such on the / of the mac?
<simonschmidt> naliouth: yes
<simonschmidt> naliouth: well no in the Linux Kernels folder
<grexk> nalioth: How can I change may password in freenode?
<nalioth> simonschmidt: the wiki has very good instructions, if you follow them.
<simonschmidt> nalioth: I did but I get a black screen
<nalioth> grexk: if you dont know your password, visit #freenode. if you do know your password, type /msg nickserv help
<nalioth> simonschmidt: i'm not sure what is goin on then
<Ungy_> how do I mount a samba file share drive that contains my music so I can listen to it?
<simonschmidt> nalioth: you wouldn't know how to start ssh on it without a screen :)
<kemik> Ungy_:  sudo mount -t smbfs /share /mountpoint
<kemik> Ungy_:  you'll probably have to apt-get smbfs
<nalioth> simonschmidt: no i dont
<kemik> Ungy_:  and possibly use -o user=username,pass=password as arguments aswell
<grexk> nalioth: but i can send msg in the channel?
<Ungy_> kemik thanks I try that
<grexk> nalioth: but i can't send msg in the channel?
<nalioth> grexk: wait a bit, and they'll voice you
<grexk> nalioth: ok
<grexk> nalioth: can u answer my question?
<nalioth> grexk: they are talking to you in #freenode
<Ungy_> what does this mean when I try to connect Unknown parameter encountered: "SO_RCVBUF"
<Ofe> what's the ubuntuforums url?
<simonschmidt> Ofe: www.ubuntuforums.org
<noph> Ofe, do you even care to try finding it yourself?
<Ofe> thanks.
<Ungy_> wierd man I never have trouble connecting from debian but it won't mount
<pilgrim_executer> does anyone use a joystick?
<david_> hi
<Ofe> noph: 0.8kbps. tried google but it takes about 15min to load 'cuz I have synaptic downloading too. :)
<bigfoot1> how come realplayer10 won't start? realplay.bin is in system monitor 3 times, but all 3 are sleeping.
<Ungy_> hmm I guess if I want to connect to my debian samba shares I have to do ti from windows cause ubuntu can't do it strange
<mr_owen> does anyone know how i can install a wifi card on a laptop ?
<Ungy_> mr_owen does the card have linux drivers?
<mr_owen> don't think so
<mr_owen> it's a belkin
<Ungy_> if not you will have to use a ndis_wrapper I believe
<Ungy_> mr_owen do an apt-cache search ndiswrapper and see what is available
<HappyFool> mr_owen: have you looked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<slept> Ungy_, did you add a smbuser ? what does smbtree give you ?
<Ungy_> mr_owen good luck I got work to do and since I can't get my music share to work in ubuntu i gotaa go back to windows. so take care and good luck I know there are plenty of resources about that wrapper available via google
<Fearan> does anyone know how to mount network shares in a local folder?
<Fearan> (synchronously)
<Ungy_> slept smbtree gives me Unknown parameter encountered: "SO_RCVBUF"
<grexk> does anyone know package relate to xdmcp?
<grexk> related*
<concept10> Anyone familiar with the application 'Textmate' for OS X?
<Ungy_> slept and wonce I give it password it shows all of my shares ont eh network
<nalioth> concept10: ask in ##apple
<slept> Ungy_, use testparm on your server to find out if your config has errors
<concept10> nalioth, im looking for a Linux application thats similar, thats why I asked
<Fearan> anybody know how to mount nfs/smb shares in a local folder like /nfs or something?
<jayr3n> #winehq
<concept10> Fearan, thats already a part of mounting with nfs
<Fearan> well... gnome mounts it in a folder called Warp10
<Fearan> but i want programs to be able to access it
<slept> Fearan, mount -t nfs or smbfs add them to fstab if you want them to be added permanent
<Fearan> cool
<Fearan> thanks
<HappyFool> Fearan: looked here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo (there are several other NFS* articles)
<Fearan> so it will be able to mount to something like /nfs?
<concept10> Fearan, Yes
<Fearan> ty
<FhaeTon> hello anyone here?
<fredforfaen> FhaeTon yep
<concept10> Fearan, for example: sudo mount 192.168.2.31:/mnt/jukebox /media/nfs/
<gecois> magharious
<Fearan> ok
<FhaeTon> I get this error code after install and trying to lauch 2 : Bad file or directory type
<FhaeTon> This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<Ungy_> slept no errors
<g79y90> hallo
<FhaeTon> hi
<JoeBaldwin> hi
<Antiliis> Are there problems with mailing lists?
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: when does this error happen?
<wamox> ok got myself a 2. internet connection now..lol
<concept10> Fearan, that mounts the /mnt/jukebox directory on 192.168.blah to /media/nfs
<Fearan> ok
<Fearan> thanks
<FhaeTon> when booting
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: at one point during the bootup?
<HappyFool> at what point, sorry
<Ungy_> slept I restarted samba and that error from beofre went away
<JoeBaldwin> i have a set of ubuntu discs all ready to install (fled back to windows from linux) but there's only one stopper...does anyone know where I can get mpd packages for Ubuntu which have mp3 support?
<FhaeTon> on the screen that displays PCI device listing
<Ungy_> Now I get a connection refused
<concept10> Fearan, but thats after you setup the nfs server and client stuff, so check the wiki... and then mount like crazy (I do)
<bram> hi, which repository is recomended to install w32codecs and libdvdcss (hoary) ?
<toran> hey guys, is there a way to get juk to submit to audioscrobbler?
<FhaeTon> right after it list the devices the error 2 starts
<JoeBaldwin> bram; google marillat and download their packages
<blekos> hello pple
<concept10> toran, check the audioscrobbler site, they list client that work with that
<Ungy_>  does this look correct? mount -t smbfs -o username=brader,password=****** //192.168.1.4/music /home/brader/music
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: ok, so this is a grub error
<Fearan> concept10, thanks
<FhaeTon> tyes
<FhaeTon> yes
<blekos> anybody knows how to stop bluetooth from loading at boot?
<toran> concept10: I know juk doesn't official support it, but I know there's a patch lying around somewhere
<concept10> blekos, disable the service
<bram> JoeBaldwin, thanks I try that one
<toran> to make it work ;-)
<blekos> how do i do that?
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: what version of ubuntu, and what else is installed on your computer? also, how did you install?
<concept10> toran, I know that they support xmms, bmp, quod libet and I think rhythmbox
<nalioth> JoeBaldwin: marillat will kill an ubuntu box
<toran> quod libet?
<FhaeTon> ok one sec
<nalioth> bram: be careful marillat is not good for ubuntu
<JoeBaldwin> nalioth: their win32codecs package worked for me
<concept10> blekos, are you running hoary?
<toran> I haven't found any linux players I like as well as juk. I am not really happy with juk, but I'm settling for it. I'm looking for a very light-weight player that is not xmms/bmp
<blekos> nop
<JoeBaldwin> although to be honest the w32c is all I found
<blekos> breeze
<JoeBaldwin> toran, try mpd
<Linux_Galore> hai
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JoeBaldwin about w32codecs
<popey> is there a nice easy gnome tool for editing the rcN.d stuff, to easily configure what starts/stops at bootup?
<bram> ok. I read that hoary-extras was the place to be but they removed the w32c...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bram about w32codecs
<toran> JoeBaldwin: tried it
<Linux_Galore> anyone got a howto for setting up a i915 card in Ubuntu 5.04
<toran> most of the interfaces were crap
<Linux_Galore> sorry mobo not card.........sound doesnt seem to work
<concept10> toran, quod libet is a excellent jukebox
<toran> ok
<concept10> !info quodlibet
<blekos> i've the services manager but cannot c anything about bluetooth
<Linux_Galore> the normal methods dont seem to work
<FhaeTon> I have a raid0, SLI vid card setup [img] http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/FhaeTon_sig.jpg[/img] 
<Linux_Galore> just wondering if anyone has a hack
<nxv_> howto setup mplayer in breezy?
<JoeBaldwin> okay, last I tried mpd on ubuntu didn't play any mp3s or add them to the library...looks like it does now
<concept10> blekos, the services manager in gnome 2.12 sucks, use the application called BUM
<JoeBaldwin> hmph
<JoeBaldwin> time to try it out
<FhaeTon> I installed from a burned CD Ubuntu 5.10 64
<JoeBaldwin> off to install :D
<concept10> blekos, sudo apt-get install bum
<FhaeTon> preview install
<blekos> ok i'll do that
<concept10> I have no idea why they didnt use BUM instead of the services manager in gnome
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: and you did a conventional install?
<FhaeTon> I have no clue
* concept10 whistles for nalioth's dog
<Maschine> Hi! I have problems with software raid! There is one ide raid5 with 3 disks and one scsi raid1 with 2 disks. The base system was installed to md0 (which was assigned to the scsi on install) but now on booting breezy thinks the ide is md0 :-( Please help me!
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: RAID *might* be a complicating factor, but i'm not sure
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: i mean, you didn't select any non-default options during install
<FhaeTon> hmmm
<nalioth> concept10: what do you need that fleabag for?
<FhaeTon> not sure what ya mean sorry
<concept10> nalioth, because I have no fence, so I cant keep my own pet :(
<HappyFool> FhaeTon: assuming you did a normal install, my guess is a bug or unsupported hardware. I doubt I can really help -- I'm not experienced with amd64 or raid systems
<FhaeTon> ok thx for trying I guess I'm just stuck looking at my nice rig
<Ungy_> does this look correct mount -t smbfs -o username=brader,password=******** //192.168.1.4/music /home/brader/music
<SaiBoth> hey guys. :)
<FhaeTon> tit is pleasing to look at though
<SaiBoth> I'm new in here...
<SaiBoth> ^^
<Hobbsee> hi SaiBoth
<FhaeTon> nah I wann aplay on it
<SaiBoth> so I'll prolly be asking a lot of stupid questions in the beginning. :)
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> does any one know how to fix my sound
<nalioth> SaiBoth: there are no stupid questions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ubuntu about sound
<SaiBoth> ooooooh yes there are. :D
<SaiBoth> I'm a total linux noob...
<ubuntu> this is great
<toxicle> SaiBoth: ubuntu good for noob
<SaiBoth> we're just learning it in school now, ... I have a iMac g3 standing around here... :)
<ubuntu> better than windows
<SaiBoth> so I just installed ubuntu on it. :p
<Ungy_> SaiBoth, so was everyone in here at one point in time
<SaiBoth> no, I'm no computer noob... I'm just a linux noob. :D
<nalioth> SaiBoth: you might also like ##apple
<Ungy_> SaiBoth, if your using a Mac I would say you are a computer noob ;-) but that is ok
<moparfan90> hello i need win32 codecs for totem     someone help me please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell moparfan90 about w32codecs
<SaiBoth> Ungy_: I'm not using an apple. :p I just have one left from my pre-windows period. :p
<Maschine> ubotu: tell Maschine about raid
<SaiBoth> ubotu = bot I presume. :D
<ubotu> SaiBoth: No idea
<Ungy_> Saiboth yoru prewindows period was when they had G3's out?
<private> wow. that just worked also. :)
<SaiBoth> yeah. :p
<SaiBoth> I even worked on G4 for a while. :)
<nalioth> SaiBoth: the channel ##apple may provide support also
<SaiBoth> then sold that one, to begin my highschool
<toran> hey guys, how do I get mp3 support in quod libet?
<toran> mp3's work in all my other audio players
<paulproteus|jhu> toran, install the pymad package
<toran> i did
<toran> apt-get install python-pymad
<paulproteus|jhu> toran, What version of quodlibet?
<private> question: I cannot find libx11 on ubuntu 5. trrying to install kylix3. any hints?
<paulproteus|jhu> toran, Try the version of quodlibet in Breezy.
<toran> I just downloaded the latest
<paulproteus|jhu> toran, You should try the package from Breezy.
<toran> is quod available in apt?
<toran> I couldn't get it with apt-get
<toran> I downloaded the source and am running that
<Maschine> great help here
<Maschine> bye
<reter> any reason why amsn would freeze all the sudden?
<paulproteus|jhu> toran, go to packages.ubuntu.com/quodlibet and download the package from breezy.
<reter> and how can i get it to close and force the frozen amsn to quit
<toran> paulproteus: thanks
<reter> ok
<SaiBoth> arf... allready had my first error. :s
<reter> anyone
<SaiBoth> somthing with nautilus that couldn't be started? :s
<Ungy_> toran apt-cache search quod will tell you if it is there
<HappyFool> reter: applications -> system tools -> system monitor
<Ungy_> toran and you might want to add all the repositories
<toran> I have all that I can find added (I have ubuntuguide.org's extras in there too_
<toran> * )
<HappyFool> reter: look for the 'amsn' process, right-click on it and choose 'Kill process'
<reter> HappyFool, i did a killall amsn in commandline but it still there
<reter> i tried to close the application but it wouldnt go away
<HappyFool> reter: try the system monitor. you can also try 'xkill' (i can't remember what the gnome equivalent is)
<_jason> reter are you using gnome?
<concept10>  reter, what are you attempting to kill again?
<reter> amsn
<reter> i did a killall to amsn
<wamox> im asked to write down /etc/rc.d/init.d/httpd status "status of apache".. but i dont have that path..nor do i find anything like it in my path either
<reter> concept, amsn froze and i cant get rid of it
<SaiBoth> euhm... got a first stupid question allready... :D
<_jason> reter:  are you sure the process is called amsn?
<reter> _jason, yes
<SaiBoth> how the hell do I type a | on my mac keyboard? :D
<reter> _jason, what else is it called?
<concept10> reter, in gnome?
<HappyFool> try 'pgrep amsn' to check
<_jason> reter:  you can try adding the applet "forcequit" to your panel... then you just point and click on amsn
<reter> _jason, how do i do that
<CarlFK> Anyone know were the Sep 29/30 messages are? http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-September/thread.html
<concept10> something I do in gnome, when a app gets stuck, I rightclick on the app in the panel and hit close about three times and it asks if you want to quit
<zl> hello all
<_jason> reter: right click on a panel, "add panel".  Then look for "forcequit".  Then press the forcequit icon that shows up.
<zl> i am about to dl a distro, i was thinking about the usual fedora, suse etc, but someone told me about ubuntu. well my question is, why should i choose ubuntu? :-) (someone to convince me pls)
<nalioth> reter: you can also hit ctrl-f2, type xkill in the box (and the next thing you click on will die)
<nalioth> zl: one reason is the one you are in
<zl> irc support?
<havoc> nalioth: morning :)
<_jason> nalioth:  what does ctrl+f2 do?
<havoc> _jason: it sounds like it starts Xkill
<Hobbsee> _jason: i think that might be meant to say alt+f2
<reter> coontrol f2 did nothing for me
<havoc> _jason: oops, it pops up a "run" box
<Hobbsee> and to answer the question, brings a run box up
<_jason> HappyFool:  ah ok
<_jason> oops
<nalioth> zl: yes. we are very helpful here
<_jason> havoc:  ah ok
<CarlFK> zl, I have installed ubunto on about 8 laptops, and it does a better job of setting up stuff like wifi, sound, cpu throttling
<zl> great, i am going to use it on a laptop
<adam_> hello all
<nalioth> _jason: my bad. apologies. it's alt-f2, type xkill in the box (and kill the next thing you click on)
<adam_> anyone good with xine? and the dvd codec?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_ about dvd
<havoc> adam_: auch as?
<havoc> such as?
<nalioth> havoc: g'day
<adam_> im getting an error when i try to run a dvd with xine... am i missing a plugin?
<adam_> it says at the top there is no mri
<havoc> adam_: look at what ubotu sent you
<adam_> got it
<adam_> what is ubotu? the bot?
<havoc> yup
<adam_> ah
<havoc> a very nifty bot :)
<adam_> so, can i just search for the libdvdcss2 in the repos?
<adam_> or is there something else i need to do?
<havoc> adam_: I *think* so, it might be in multiverse though
<mr_owen> ehm
<adam_> kk
<adam_> ill look gimme a sec
<CarlFK> adam_ - it got moved... just a sec
<nalioth> adam_: ubotu told you where to get it
<adam_> ok
<havoc> !find libdvdcss2
<adam_> it says hoary extras
<Kaparen> .
<adam_> so, add that repo?
<CarlFK> ubotu: tell me dvd
<zl> are there rpms or something like that? i know the story about compiling but sometimes i get too bored..
<irwin> hey guys, trying to get decent 3d support for my ati radeon under linux, but getting some very bad framerates...lspci gives "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4153
<irwin> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4173", lsmod | grep fgl gives "fglrx                 248360  7" and glxgears gives around 1700fps
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_ about hoaryextras
<shiv> where can I edit my boot screen? I want to make windows as default login
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'libdvdcss2' returned no results.
<_jason> shiv: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nalioth> zl: ubuntu is based on debian and uses debs
<mr_owen> when i installed kubuntu it never asked me for a root pasword
<nalioth> zl: www.ubuntulinux.org and wiki.ubuntu.com have loads of info
<mr_owen> and now when i want to go in admin mode, it always ask for that paswordd
<mr_owen> how can i set that pasword ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mr_owen about root
<Hobbsee> mr_owen: the password for the user you created in installation is the root password
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<adam_> thanks guys, gonna try to find it...
<shiv> how do I enable root user
<HappyFool> Hobbsee: that is incorrect; sudo uses the user password. there is, by default, no root password
<mr_owen> no it isn't
<SaiBoth> Ungy_...
<HappyFool> ubotu, tell shiv about root
<SaiBoth> got a sec?
<blekos> how is possible to have sound but the alsa services not to be activated???
<mr_owen> it doesn't work with no pasword
<mr_owen> and it doesn't work with no pasword
<HappyFool> mr_owen: did you read the page ubotu sent to you?
<nalioth> mr_owen: read what ubotu sent
<zl> yeah u are right i'll read about. but guys one final question. i am thinking of using mostly the cli (might not even run kde etc at all).. should i still go for ubuntu?
<nalioth> zl: linux is linux
<CarlFK> zl - when you do the install, find the "server" option
<zl> great
<HappyFool> zl: apt-get is a beautiful thing, whether you use cli or gui
<CarlFK> zl - it only loads up about 300meg of install, no X, no browser, no office, etc
<zl> ok ill go for that. thanx all again. see u around after my homework
<Hobbsee> HappyFool: my mistake
<adam_> ok, it says i have to read libdvdread3 and it will tell me where to get it... it doesnt.
<adam_> should i just install windvd through wine to get it to run?
<CarlFK> adam_ - don't do this yet, but I use deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras restricted
<nalioth> adam_: oh no, thats a horrible thought
<adam_> i know...
<adam_> see
<adam_> im using a64 ver
<nalioth> adam_: ah. you may want to use 686 kernel
<adam_> well shit
<adam_> haha
<mr_owen> yes i did read it
<Kaparen> is it any good adam, the a64 ver.?
<whyameye> how can I find out from the command line how much disk space a tree of subdirectories is taking?
<nalioth> adam_: amd64 is not very useable for consumers
<CarlFK> now, will someone tell me where I should be getting from?
<mr_owen> but that still doesnt help me
<mr_owen> it ask's for a pasword
<slept> whyameye, df -sh
<mr_owen> and it doesn't accept mine
<adam_> im not a consumer, nor a newb to linux... just learning apt-get and ubuntu
<adam_> yes, its good
<adam_> just a bit difficult at times
<adam_> fast... very fast
<nalioth> adam_: the flash, java, blah and bling dont work very well (if at all) on amd64
<shiv> this is what I get
<shiv> root@edubuntu:~# /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shiv> bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: Permission denied
<adam_> i havent found that to be true yet
<adam_> about the java and all
<adam_> but, i will im sure
<nalioth> shiv: use sudo when you open it
<shiv> I did
<shiv> its root
<shiv> I enabled it
<adam_> so, libdvdread doesnt tell me where to get the file... suggestion?
<whyameye> slept: s is not a valid flag. df seems to tell me about the total space used on the disk, not in a set of subdirectories.
<nalioth> adam_: hang on a minute
<adam_> kk
<shiv> I just upgraded mu edubuntu, It was there in the System list but now its gone
<CarlFK> adam_ did you see that repo line I posted?
<slept> whyameye, sorry du -sh
<shiv> Can't find the program and Windows was gone in the boot meny
<whyameye> slept: nice! Thanks!
<Kaparen> ok thanks, maybe I'll upgrade to 64 when I go Breezer. Flash and Java is still pertty usefull while surfing.
<nalioth> adam_: ne'er forget uncle google loves you http://mirror.isp.net.au/ftp/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdvdread/
<paulproteus|jhu> whyameye, du
<mr_owen> goddamnit
<mr_owen> can anyone help me out here please ?
<mr_owen> i can login with my user and pasword
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, What's the question?
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, to what?
<adam_> thanks
<slept> mr_owen, there in no root password
<adam_> ok this is killing me too
<mr_owen> and if i want to adjust something, like to change the clock, it asks for a pasword
<CarlFK> nalioth - that any better than using deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-extras restricted
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, That's your user's password.
<mr_owen> NO IT IS NOT
<paulproteus|jhu> tell mr_owen about sudo
<adam_> nalioth, got a sec ?
<mr_owen> it's not the user pasword
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, In GNOME or KDE?
<mr_owen> KDE
<shiv> how do I reinstall grub?
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, you should never need to.
<mr_owen> kubuntu
<nalioth> CarlFK: mirrormax is no longer a valid URL. using it may cause more problems than backports do already
<shiv> but as I said, I lost windows from the list
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, Hmm, maybe ask in #kubuntu
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, You could try this:
<paulproteus|jhu> $ sudo passwd root
<paulproteus|jhu> (set a password for root)
<nalioth> CarlFK: search planet.ubuntulinux.org for "backports" for official b/p news
<CarlFK> nalioth - doh... thanks
<adam_> i got the file, but it wont open... its in tar... so do i have to untar it? or can i use the environment to do it?
<paulproteus|jhu> And see if that password works.
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, unlike LILO, if you edit menu.lst, grub updates the list on bootup automatically.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_ about cli
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, Oh, sad.
<adam_> i know how to use the cli
<paulproteus|jhu> There's a GUI boot manager editor.
<adam_> and to untar
<paulproteus|jhu> adam_, Which file?
<adam_> but i was just wondering if there was another way... learning remember?
<CarlFK> nalioth - did libdvdcss2 used to be in uni ormultiver?
<adam_> the lib file
<paulproteus|jhu> The dpkg file?
<paulproteus|jhu> Does it end in .deb ?
<nalioth> CarlFK: multi, i believe
<whyameye> from the command line, is there a way to delete a directory tree, even if the directories are not empty?
<paulproteus|jhu> whyameye, "rm -rf /path/to/thing/ "
<nalioth> whyameye: yes.
<adam_> yes
<paulproteus|jhu> But be *SURE* you want to do that. :)
<adam_> it does
<shiv> I know its there, I just need to add it manually I guess
<paulproteus|jhu> adam_, Then it's a package file.
<slept> shiv,  grub-update
<mr_owen> it says
<paulproteus|jhu> adam_, You can install it with "dpkg -i {filename} "
<adam_> ah
<adam_> kk
<mr_owen> sudo: set : command not found
<paulproteus|jhu> $ sudo passwd root
<shiv> this is ugly
<shiv> root@edubuntu:~# grub-update
<shiv> bash: grub-update: command not found
<paulproteus|jhu> I didn't say "set" anywhere; did you type that in yourself?
<adam_> got it
<whyameye> paulproteus|jhu, thanks, that worked!
<paulproteus|jhu> whyameye, Glad to hear it.
<paulproteus|jhu> Use that carefully; I don't want to hear you say later, "It worked too well.  I lost my data." ;)
<mr_owen> well
<mr_owen> pasword updated succesfully
<shiv> ah its without the hyphen
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, update-grub
<mr_owen> but it still doesn't work in the kde env
<slept> shiv sorry update-grub
<nalioth> mr_owen: use "kdesu"
<mr_owen> ?
<paulproteus|jhu> mr_owen, Ask in #kubuntu .  I only know the GNOME stuff, which uses sudo for sure.
<shiv> now I am here
<shiv> grub>
<nalioth> mr_owen: if you use "sudo" or root account in KDE, you'll mess up your permissions badly
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, try running update-grub
<shiv> I didi
<shiv> I did
<shiv> grub>
<shiv> now what
<paulproteus|jhu> Uh, it doesn't do that for me.
<grgcsmc> linner
<adam_> ok, so now dependency probs
<adam_> wrong ver... how do i know which one to get?
<grgcsmc> u there?
<paulproteus|jhu> adam_, Okay, now do "apt-get -f install".
<paulproteus|jhu> The "-f" is for "fix".
<mr_owen> still doesn't work :(
<slept> shiv, try grub-install (hd..)
<adam_> ah
<adam_> kk
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me, my friend is having trouble with installing a modem on ubuntu
<adam_> i did the dpkg, but it gave me dependency probs
<adam_> so just install now?
<mahangu> how can i delete a gw from my routing table?
<mr_owen> can someone please come private with me and help me with a few things like installing wirelles network card, password thingies en grub boot loader
<mr_owen> coz i'm getting nutz with this
<test34> did the boot option just disappeared from breezy's System - Administration tools menu ??
<paulproteus|jhu> mahangu, route del <gw>, I think
<test34> (to edit grub)
<paulproteus|jhu> adam_, Okay, now do "apt-get -f install".
<CarlFK> mr_owen - unless you are paying, you will get help quicker here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adam_ about pastebin
<Seveas> test34, hmm, looks like it...
<nalioth> adam_: paste your dpkg errors to a pastebin, please
<mahangu> paulproteus|jhu, how can i set what happens when it says "configuring network interfaces" during startup?
<shinu> anyone know how i can view movies encoded in h264?
<grgcsmc> can some1 help me?
<CarlFK> how do I find other irc channels?  there is one like kernel-hackers
<paulproteus|jhu> mahangu, the file /etc/network/interfaces, or equivalently, the GUI network administration interface
<adam_> nalioth, i got it bud
<adam_> rpm is sooo diff
<paulproteus|jhu> CarlFK, Type /list into your IRC client
<test34> Seveas, do you know what that program was called ?
<grgcsmc> my friend is having trouble installing a modem on ubuntu
<Seveas> boot-admin
<nalioth> adam_: let's not discuss rpm here
<slept> mr_owen, why do you want to do things private ? If people are able to help you with your problems they will, in addition to that if someone tells you wrong or dangerous  things otherones might correct him
<grgcsmc> linner, can u help me?
<test34> thanks seveas
<mr_owen> yeah
<Seveas> test34, but it has disappeared completely
<mr_owen> but it would be faster and more efficient in private i thought
<slept> no
<grgcsmc> hello.......
<mahangu> paulproteus|jhu, thanks mate
<test34> Seveas, strange
<Seveas> yes, searching bugzilla now :)
<Ofe> Grgcsmc: dial up modem, right? I tried 7 of them and then ended up buying an external modem. :)
<samu2> are DCgui and valknut exactly the same?
<grgcsmc> um..
<teh_question> hello
<grgcsmc> its a Dell Data/Fax Modem 56K
<Ofe> It's hard to get winmodems to work, atleast I didn't get them to work under linux.
<slept> mr_owen, so what are your questions ?
<teh_question> can some one help me with a few things/
<test34> Seveas, ok, let me know if you find something;)
<grgcsmc> best bet for him is a external....
<Ofe> internal or external?
<bpuccio> Seveas: do you have an amazon wishlist or the like?
<grgcsmc> i think internal
<nalioth> Seveas: you're hitting the big time
* nalioth needs to get a wish list goin, lol
<Seveas> bpuccio, neh, if you want to spend money, donate it to ubuntu :)
<grgcsmc> brb
<bpuccio> Seveas: done
<teh_question> i have a question about the starter guide
<Seveas> teh_question, the answer is: don't use that crappy thing
<teh_question> like when you go to type that stuff in where do i type it? the root terminal? and if so do i have to download somthing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<teh_question> but i'm really new to linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<teh_question> well to ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kennethlove> Seveas: shouldn't that have been "teh answer"?
<sertmann> anyone heard of performance problems with harddisks on nforce/breezy? it seems terribly slow
<adam_> whats up peeps
* ompaul stares at kennethlove and ponders how he ever missed that one
<teh_question> how do i install nvidia card, and vlc?
<gr3ml> can anyone help me get DVD playabck working on my IBM T43?
<adam_> haha
<adam_> i just got mine working
<adam_> which ver of ubuntu are you running?
<shiv> I got this problem as well http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69945&highlight=GRUB
<shiv> any solutions yet?
<gr3ml> adam_ ?
<adam_> yep
<adam_> i just got mine working
<adam_> dvd
<shiv> I lost my windows from the list
<shiv> How
<shiv> ??
<procrastinationn> can someone explain how i uncomment the two lines for the universe
<shiv> plz
<adam_> libdvdcss2
<adam_> you need it
<gr3ml> adam_:  stable.  Hoary
<Seveas> procrastinationn, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gr3ml> adam_:  yeah, it's installed
<TiMiDo> procrastinationn, remove the ## from the /etc/apt/sources.list
<adam_> did you log off?
<adam_> then log back in?
<shiv> yes
<gr3ml> rebooted many times
<teh_question> can some one help me with installing the nvidia driver?
<adam_> still wont work?
<adam_> whats the error?
<gr3ml> symptom is choppy audio and scrambled video
<gr3ml> even though dvdcss is installed
<procrastinationn> timi ## which ones
<adam_> is the dvd set at dma?
<adam_> check under the wiki how to turn it into dma mode
<sertmann> teh_question, there is a bunch of how-to's on the forum
<gr3ml> if i run gzine at high verbosity it tells me all these clock errors
<gr3ml> hdparm fails for /dev/dvd (inappropriate ioclt)
<shiv> I can't find libdvdcss2 in package list on synaptic...
<procrastinationn> timi which ones exactly thats where im confused
<adam_> you wont
<sertmann> procrastinationn: have you opened the sources.list file?
<adam_> you wont find it there... use google
<procrastinationn> yeah
<Hikaru79> Are the mailing lists down right now or something?
<ubuntumark> hello this is my first time on irc using ubuntu i was wondering is there a program/application that i can download that i can watch tv (i have an ati aiw video card) does anyone know where i can find that application?
<Hikaru79> (ubuntu-users)?
<FhaeTon> Is anyone familiar with this procedure. ->http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html#Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM
<procrastinationn> just dont know exactly wich ones to romove
<adam_> mine freezes up too dvd wise
<paulproteus|jhu> ubuntumark, All In Wonder?
<adam_> i have to figure it out... but it works
<paulproteus|jhu> ubuntumark, *Which* all-in-wonder?
<ubuntumark> yep all in wonder 7500
<sertmann> procrastinationn, in front of some of the lines there is a '#' symbol, these lines are not used by apt-get/synaptic
<procrastinationn> but wich ones do i romve
<ubuntumark> radeon
<sertmann> procrastinationn: which repositories do you want acess too?
<gr3ml> anyone else with suggestions (re: dvd playback on t43)
<procrastinationn> universe
<shiv> I don't have file called  menu.lst
<adam_> did you check your drive as being dma?
<shiv> any longer
<teh_question> dammit
<sertmann> procrastinationn, are you on breezy or hoary?
<procrastinationn> hoary
<adam_> gr3ml, did you check dma on the drive?
<Seveas> procrastinationn, search lines that start with #deb and contain the word universe
<shiv> plz help
<Seveas> procrastinationn, and remove the leading '#'
<teh_question> i keep getting errors when i go to install the nvidiua driver
<paulproteus|jhu> ubuntumark, Search Synaptic for TV .
<Seveas> !tell teh_question about nvidia
<gr3ml> adam_:  i posted up a bit.  hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd fails with incorrect ioctl
<shiv> how to tell GRUB to make my Windows XP partition (which lives on /dev/hda1) part of the boot menu again? It seems to no longer be there after the boot manager change. All that's left is Linux.
<paulproteus|jhu> You'll probably fine some TV watching programs.
<paulproteus|jhu> Hopefully the card itself was configured correctly by Ubuntu and you won't have to jump through any hoops.
<FhaeTon> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html#Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM
<ubuntumark> synaptic? as in .com ? im sorry im a newbie to linux
<FhaeTon> hey shiv I'm having grub problem also
<FhaeTon> check this out
<FhaeTon> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html#Top
<paulproteus|jhu> ubuntumark, No, Synaptic is the desktop package manager.
<paulproteus|jhu> System -> Administration -> Package manager, if I recall correctly
<procrastinationn> ok i did that
<Rendy> alow all..
<Rendy> anyone can help me...?
<TiMiDo> try asking
<TiMiDo> and maybe we can
<sertmann> find this line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe" and remove the '#' symbol in front of it
<shiv> I can't even find menu.lst
<shiv> in grub
* Rendy new with UBUNTU, n i don't familyar with x-chat for IRC... any one have other source for IRC ?
<paulproteus|jhu> /boot/grub/menu.list , shif ?
<paulproteus|jhu> shiv, I mean.
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, I use gaim usually.
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, gaim is easy to use in general.
<Rendy> where i can download it ?
<Rendy> paulproteus|jhu : same like mIRC in Windows ?
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, If you're running Ubuntu right now, it's already there.
<ericz> http://gaim.sourceforge.net
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, No, more like AOL AIM.
<sertmann> Rendy, 'apt-get install gaim'
<Rendy> hem... im sori cos i new with linux...
<procrastinationn> thnx for tha advice sertman
<Rendy> already there..
* Rendy still learning with linux
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, Don't be sorry. :)
<Rendy> where i can get it ?
<Rendy> :)
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, gaim, you mean?
<Rendy> 'apt-get install gaim' ?
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, Sure, but it's probably already installed.
<Rendy> sertmann> Rendy, 'apt-get install gaim' <- what i?
<Rendy> wow..
<paulproteus|jhu> Rendy, ?
<sertmann> Rendy, go to your terminal under Applications > Accesories
* Rendy use linux just from putTy, when i instal that program to my computer i confiuse :D
<procrastinationn> now i need to install my nvidia drivers
<sertmann> I didn't quite understand that sentence :)
<procrastinationn> i just installed ET woo hoo
<paulproteus|jhu> procrastinationn, ET?
<paulproteus|jhu> Like, apt-get install alien?
<gr3ml> hehe, this could be the probem:  hdparm -t /dev/dvd  -> 3.24 MB/sec
<inc|freaky> enemy territory?
<procrastinationn> enemy territory
<procrastinationn> wolfenstein
<inc|freaky> ^^
<gr3ml> so, anyone know how to force DMA on an T43 drive?
<procrastinationn> i need drivers now
<butcherbird> slackware rocks
<vitriol> is there a flag i can use with apt-get to automatically install all recommended and suggested packages automatically?
<vitriol> automatically automatically.....
<vitriol> :)
<Kyral> vitriol, I believe that Aptitude has a flag
<vitriol> oh
<cfk> vitriol, -all- packages everywhere?
<Kyral> aptitude -r install <package>
<janez> hey
<vitriol> cfk: no, just the recommended and suggested packages in addition to kubuntu-desktop
<cfk> oh , I know... so it doesn't prompt you....
<Kyral> or does the -r go after the install..
<janez> anything speak spanish?
<vitriol> i want the extra stuff
<vitriol> like rar and kscreensaver
<Kyral> but it only the recommendeds
<cfk> janez, /join  ubuntu-es
<janez> thx
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, That's not terrible.
<apokryphos> anyone know of the fix for mplayer refusing to do a real full-screen size?
<cfk> janez, /join #ubuntu-es
<Xtrom> Hello everyone, I am trying to install ubuntu in my girlfriend's computer. The installation goes as far to preparing the primary apt repositories, and then it gets stuck on 25%, i ve tried several disk and they all get stuck there. can some one tell me how to get around this?
<Hikaru79> Are the mailing lists down right now or something? (ubuntu-users)?
<procrastinationn> how do i make sources list go back to default
<vitriol> so -r or use aptitude?
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, Wait, I'm thinking CD-ROM terms.  I don't know how good or bad that is in CD-ROM terms.
<paulproteus|jhu> DVD-ROM, the second time.
<Kyral> vitriol, I mean with aptitude
<vitriol> ah
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, You get a black border around the movie, or what?
<Kyral> aptitude can be invoked like apt-get sometimes
<procrastinationn> how do i make sources list go back to default
<paulproteus|jhu> procrastinationn, Restore from your backup. ;)
<vitriol> ohhh
<apokryphos> paulproteus: yes, you make it full screen but the actual video-size stays the same (while the rest becomes black)
<cfk> Hikaru79, i notices something odd with the list too: sep 29/30 wasn't on the archive page
<vitriol> Kyral: ill do that then. thanks
<Kyral> man aptitude for more
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, It's using the "x11" video driver rather than the better "xv" driver.
<magicflight> hello
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, How are you invoking mplayer?
<paulproteus|jhu> From the command-line, or some GUI, or what?
<paulproteus|jhu> magicflight, Hi.
<apokryphos> aargh, yeah, I knew that as well. Thanks.
<fahim> hi guys
<Kyral> Actually, that reminds me, is there an aptitude option like dist-upgrade
<fahim> is there any german ubuntu chat?
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, So you're capable of solving it yourself?
<paulproteus|jhu> fahim, #ubuntu-de probably
<apokryphos> yup, thank you.
<fahim> thx
<procrastinationn> im having probs installling the nvidia drivers
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, Cool. :)
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, You should file a bug about this.
<cfk> back to my #kernal-hackers quest - isn't there a way to /list l irc channels with wildcards?
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, Tell them to use XV  by default.
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<paulproteus|jhu> Spudchat, Hi.
<Spudchat> does anyone know a linksys wireless adapter that works with linux?
<paulproteus|jhu> Spudchat, USB, PCI, CardBus, or what?
<Spudchat> usb
<Kyral> Actually....how do you set file associations?
<paulproteus|jhu> Try the madwifi driver web page or the ra2500 driver web page.
<kennethlove> ok, which emacs is terminal-native? emacs21 and xemacs21 both are external.
<whyameye> Spudchat, try ndiswrapper for LinkSys
<Kyral> "external"?
<apokryphos> paulproteus: good idea. Though, the xv doesn't seem to be working now neither :/. Error opening/initializing
<kennethlove> Kyral: yeah, as in their own window.
<Kyral> try running emacs with emacs -nw
<gr3ml> Should my DVD drive not be using SCSI emulation?  It's also a burner.
<paulproteus|jhu> kennethlove, If you don't have $DISPLAY set, emacs21 will work without X.
<Spudchat> hmm ok
<Kyral> or install emacs21-nox
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, SCSI emulation is deprecated
<paulproteus|jhu> Avoid it whenever possible.
<kennethlove> Kyral: thanks.
<FhaeTon> Hey shiv try this http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Menu-interface.html#Menu-interface
<Kyral> disables the X interface to Emacs
<kennethlove> paulproteus|jhu: sounds like a bad idea to un-set $DISPLAY
<Kyral> and GO GO Church of Emacs!
<catfox> anyone here tried using their ipod nano with breezy?
<apokryphos> whoop..
<apokryphos> paulproteus|jhu:  good idea. Though, the xv doesn't seem to be working now neither :/. Error opening/initializing
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, Well maybe that's why. ;)
<fahim> I want to install SideStripes, but after extracting there are only *.bin, *.display and *.py files. What do I have to do know?
<kennethlove> Kyral: i love emacs. just hate having it in a window instead of the terminal.
<paulproteus|jhu> apokryphos, mplayer -vo x11 -zoom -fs file.avi will work, but use a lot of CPU.
<whyameye> Spudchat, my Linksys wireless is running thru ndiswrapper. But I can't help you with it now...I'm out the door. Sorry.
<paulproteus|jhu> kennethlove, Well, when I log in on a TTY, there's no $DISPLAY .
<Spudchat> lol ok but real quick the model number ?
<Kyral> kennethlove, Indeed!
<kennethlove> paulproteus|jhu: ah, yeah. this is for a local box, though. so $DISPLAY would be set (obviously)
<Kyral> Only one thing I don't like about emacs is the lack of a good HTML editing mode
<Kyral> which I intend to fix next semester as a project :D
<paulproteus|jhu> Kyral, Cool. :)
<whyameye> Spudchat, it's running now and to know the model number I'd have to unplug. Sorry. I remember it might have an 11 in it and it is version 4. BEF11v4?
<Kyral> But I need to learn Lisp first...
<ajentbp> can anyone help me setup sendmail
<Spudchat> ahh ok thanks
<Spudchat> ive got a usb one thats hell on wheels...the thing isnt even recognized as anything when i plug it in
<Xtrom> can someone help install ubuntu? i gets stuck almost at the end of the installation
<butcherbird> ajentbp: good luck man
<ajentbp> thanks
<ajentbp> xtron where did you get stuck
<TiMiDo> !info nvu
<Xtrom> or is there a troubleshooting guide out there that i could use
<Xtrom> ok ejentbp
<gr3ml> If I disable scsi emulation on my dvd-ram drive, will I still be able to burn CDs?  What driver do I use instead?
<Xtrom> i get stuck when is setting the primary apt repositories
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, Every modern CD burning program can burn to IDE ATAPI devices now.
<Xtrom> always 25% percent of the way
<paulproteus|jhu> No SCSI emulation necessary.
<ajentbp> what does the system do?
<Xtrom> i have used several cds
<Xtrom> it just stay there forever
<quirky> Xtrom: what are the rough specs of the PC?
<Xtrom> the system does not even respond
<gr3ml> i wonder why ubuntu default setup scsi?  do i pass a kernel command line like ide=/dev/dvd or something?
<ajentbp> for how long, because when i install mines it took awhile
<Xtrom> 2800 athlon xp
<Xtrom> 120 hd
<Xtrom> 512 memory
<ajentbp> did you do MD5 checksum on the download
<quirky> Ah, ok, so it isn't on an old machine.
<Xtrom> yes
<Xtrom> i have like five of then
<Xtrom> download it twice
<quirky> does the live CD work?
<ajentbp> is it a partition drivew
<Xtrom> and i used then to install it in another computer and they worked
<Xtrom> yes
<paulproteus|jhu> Xtrom, have you tried the Breezy installer?
<Xtrom> the live cd works fine
<paulproteus|jhu> Could be a bug in Hoary?
<paulproteus|jhu> Perhaps a really-recent system that kernel in Hoary poorly supports.
<Xtrom> well , im trying to install breezy :)
<paulproteus|jhu> Xtrom, Oh.
<procrastinationn> sweeet enemy territorry works
<paulproteus|jhu> In that case, try installing Hoary. :)
<quirky> uf, breezy is still unstable
<ajentbp> LOL
<paulproteus|jhu> And at the same time, report the installation problem.
<paulproteus|jhu> (I wonder where you should report it.)
<procrastinationn> ok who can help me install codecs
<Xtrom> i wish i could know whre to report it
<leonel> breezy today update  broke the bootsplash
<Xtrom> i mean, it really the perfect system once its running
<quirky> Xtrom, perhaps post to the Breezy Dev list
<paulproteus|jhu> !tell procrastinationn about restrictedformats
<procrastinationn> oh i know about that
<dlovett> about codecs, have you seen the Unofficial guide? instructions are there
<gr3ml> it appears like both my drives are using scsi emulation.  i'm hesitent to override this since it was the detault.
<Xtrom> in my computer i get kernel panic :(
<gr3ml> that's default
<procrastinationn> paul its just that it fails on me
<Xtrom> my computer is old
<procrastinationn> so is my pc
<brenner> gr3ml: what app is this?
<paulproteus|jhu> Xtrom, Whoa, where do you et a kernel panic?
<Xtrom> i have a question, if i install hoary, can i then upgrade to breezy?
<gr3ml> brenner:  app?
<gr3ml> dvd playback failes in gxine and totem
<gr3ml> it appears to be a speed issue
<ompaul> please ban 66.168.222.117
<brenner> gr3ml: application..
<Xtrom> in my computer i get a kernel panic right at the beginning of booting the cd
<brenner> gr3ml: how do you know it's a speed issue?
<gr3ml> hdparm shows xfer rates of only 3MB/sec
<jayr3n> how do i run starcraft in wine?
<paulproteus|jhu> Xtrom, Yow.  Which release?
<ompaul> apokryphos,  please ban 66.168.222.117
<jayr3n> i dont have a cd
<Xtrom> breezy and hoary
<brenner> gr3ml: enabled DMA?
* AlexMBas is back (gone 00:52:03)
<jayr3n> i just use a loader to play sc in windows
<gr3ml> i can't.  i get an ioctl error
* AlexMBas is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<procrastinationn> hey as soon as its done reading it fails on me
<ompaul> AlexMBas, please remove that
<gr3ml> the DVD drive (and apparently my hard disk as well) are both using scsi emulation
<apokryphos> ompaul: why? A bot? Their IPs change
<kennethlove> Kyral: btw, thanks for emacs21-nox. beautiful.
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, Wait, are they SATA?
<Xtrom> i am using mepis right now because i am not able to install ubuntu :(
<gr3ml> The hard disk is SATA, I believe
<ompaul> apokryphos, look back at the last 5 mins
<paulproteus|jhu> If they're SATA, that's not scsi emulation.
<johnson> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<paulproteus|jhu> gr3ml, "SCSI emulation" is a different term.
<gr3ml> they both show up in cdrecord -scanbus
<procrastinationn> i run sudo apt-get update and it fails on me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Hikaru79> Are the mailing lists down right now or something? (ubuntu-users)?
<gr3ml> as scsibus0 and scsibus1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.168.222.117]  by apokryphos
<Kyral> Hmm, anyone know if Ritek DVD media is good?
<ompaul> apokryphos, :)
<johnson> does anyone still have trouble installing w32codecs from the link that ubotu gives?
<procrastinationn> johnson i am
<paulproteus|jhu> Kyral, I've heard good things about Ritek media in general.
<Kyral> my Samsung burner is picky I guess (refuses to burn Imitation Media)
<paulproteus|jhu> Kyral, Do you mean "Imation"?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<gr3ml> can someone tell me their speek results from hdparm -t /dev/dvd ???
<apokryphos> ompaul: thanks
<johnson> procrastinationn what did you do about it?
<Kyral> paulproteus|jhu, yah
<procrastinationn> cant figure it out
<TiMiDo> !info synaptic breezy
<ubotu> synaptic: (Graphical package manager), section admin, is optional. Version: 0.57.4ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 1036 kB, Installed size: 5140 kB
<ompaul> apokryphos, well we all can't be watching all the time :0
<CarlFK> Hikaru79 - I haven't gotten any ubuntu-users in the last 8 hours, so I woudl say yes
<theine> Hi, I wanna set up breezy on a friend's computer. is it better to use colony-5 or the previwe release?
<procrastinationn> i run sudo apt-get update and it fails on me
<ompaul> apokryphos, s/:0/:)
<Hikaru79> CarlFK, *phew* ... so its not just me! =) Thanks!
<apokryphos> =)
<CarlFK> theine - wait a few weeks till breezy is finished cooking
<Kyral> well, Newegg has a 50 pack cake box for 20 bucks
<Samhain> I know my tv card works on linux because TV time can play it. Does anyone have any other suggestions to a good tv viewing/capture program?
<johnson> procrastinationn are you talking to me?
<Samhain> tv time keeps freezing
<Kyral> of Ritek DVD-R
<brenner> procrastinationn: define fails
<CarlFK> theine unless you are ready to post bug reports, then use daily
<procrastinationn> it says it signatures could not be verrfied cuz not pub key
<procrastinationn> yes johnson
<Kyral> Was wondering if it would be a good idea to get them
<brenner> procrastinationn: post your sources.list to the pastebin
<Kyral> or if I should just upgrade my burner to a good DVD Duel Layer burner
<procrastinationn> ok but how neva done it
<procrastinationn> only used linux for a week
<Stricklin> I'm a newbie having trouble installing the evil_mac theme, somebody willing to help?
<brenner> procrastinationn: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<theine> CarlFK, I can't wait until oct 13 for this and I really don't want to install hoary
<CarlFK> Kyral - DL media is still $5, so I wouldn't get a DL burner
<brenner> procrastinationn: paste the contents to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<procrastinationn> i know but i do i put it in the bin
<Kyral> CarlFK, well, I dunno if my DVD burning ability is shot
<witchy2k1> Can anyone help a complete novice?
<CarlFK> theine - I would do daily - for the most part they keep getting better
<brenner> Samhain: never used it ...but have heard of mythtv...is that something?
<CarlFK> witchy2k1 - yes.  the novice needs to type and click
<procrastinationn> paste.ubuntulinux.nldeb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<procrastinationn> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<procrastinationn> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<procrastinationn> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<procrastinationn> ## distribution.
<procrastinationn> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<procrastinationn> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<procrastinationn> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<procrastinationn> ## repository.
<Kyral> it can burn CDs, but so far its only burned the DVDs that I got with it when I ordered from Newegg
<theine> CarlFK, alright, thanks
<procrastinationn> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ompaul> procrastinationn, STOP
<procrastinationn> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<procrastinationn> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<procrastinationn> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<procrastinationn> ## team.
<brenner> procrastinationn: stop
<procrastinationn>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<procrastinationn> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<procrastinationn> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<Kyral> he can't
<procrastinationn> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<procrastinationn> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<procrastinationn>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<procrastinationn> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main
<Kyral> once a paste starts its out of his control
<procrastinationn> sorry
<procrastinationn> did not mean to
<ericz> .....
<Xtrom> does any one know if i could do an ubuntu network install?
<erUSUL> procrastinationn: do not past here!!! see /topic use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Samhain> brenner, mythtv keeps crashing. segmentaion fault...whatever that is
<procrastinationn> i know sorry
<procrastinationn> my bad
<CarlFK> Xtrom - you have come to the right place: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/LocalNet
<zygis> procrastinationn, you're supposed to paste it in http://pastebin.ca/
<procrastinationn> lol
<brenner> procrastinationn: get rid of the marillat ones and then update
<TiMiDo> !tell procrastinationn about paste
<witchy2k1> I have just installed the OS and I cannot see the desktop, it is badly corrupted, do i need to edit a file somewhere?
<Kyral> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827152047 <<---Actually thinking of getting this thing
<brenner> s/ones/one
<Xtrom> thanks carlfx
<brenner> Samhain: you installed via the repo?
<ompaul> Kyral, more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<CarlFK> Xtrom - that page is pretty rough, so let me know if you need any help /msg me if I dont seem to be around
<kennethlove> witchy2k1: i'd say that if you can't get to the desktop (and you think something's corrupted) to reinstall, 'cause something didn't work.
<Kyral> ompaul, sorry
<Stricklin> Nevermind, I figgered it out.
<procrastinationn> sorry for pasting
<brenner> witchy2k1: hang on...you can try some stuff first
<ompaul> Kyral, na, don't be but you would get some natter about it there :)
<Xtrom> ok
<brenner> witchy2k1: is the desktop corrupted, or do you not even get to it?
<witchy2k1> someone told me i had to edit someting called BASH
<procrastinationn> brenner ok that worked but now it cant find the packages
<Xtrom> thanks carlfk
<brenner> procrastinationn: what are you looking for?
<gr3ml> ok, i'm now thinking the problem isn't dvd drive dma.  i found a page that suggests my drive is operating fast enough.  what else could cause improper playback?
<procrastinationn> w32codecs cant find
<Kyral> Edit Bash...lol
<witchy2k1> it loads to Desktop, but it isn't displayer properlly, it is unreadable
<ompaul> apokryphos, whats that about? your blocks go when you log out?
<Samhain> brenner, synaptic
<Samhain> I installed from
<witchy2k1> yes
<Cl0neD> HI
<brenner> witchy2k1: like the graphics are weird and stuff?
<Kyral> You can't edit bash, directly
<procrastinationn> it cant find w32codecs
<witchy2k1> block vanish when i logout
<Kyral> Bash is your shell :D
<apokryphos> hm, weird
<brenner> Samhain: then, yeah, you used the repo
<witchy2k1> lolm, ok
<Cl0neD> I HAVE A QUESTION
<brenner> Samhain: weird...searched the forum?
<Kyral> Cl0neD, no caps
<ompaul> Cl0neD, you have caps lock on, no question about it
<Cl0neD> i am a linux noob  and i dont know how can i put my linux computer in a workgroup
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - the answer is: turn off your caps lock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Samhain> hrmmm, only one tv program pics up the cable and of course it freezes
<brenner> procrastinationn: it's been taken out iirc
<Samhain> hrmm
<Kyral> The answer is 42!!!
<brenner> procrastinationn: of the repos that is
<procrastinationn> where do i get it
<brenner> procrastinationn: you need to install a deb file instead
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<brenner> procrastinationn: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<Seveas> procrastinationn, http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Kyral> uhoh
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - im guessing you mean a windows network? (aka smb)
<Kyral> wait...nani...
<brenner> or there. :)
<Kyral> +r....doesn't that oh whoops
<Kyral> I confused +r with +m
<Cl0neD> yes in a windows network
<procrastinationn> hold on i put that in the command line
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - if you want yoru linux box to be a windows server, you need to install the samba package
<Kyral> Man...its been too long since I was an op...+m used to be my favorite mode for crowd control
<procrastinationn> its downloading so
<witchy2k1> can anyone point me in the direction of a fix for this?
<brenner> witchy2k1: block vanish?
<witchy2k1> when i log out, yes
<Cl0neD> i want that i can see this linux computer see in the windows network and that i canput files on it
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - if you just want to connect to a windows share and use it's files, umm... it is easy (i forget exactly how)
<Kyral> samba!
<Kyral> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<procrastinationn> seveas how do insall it ounce its done DL
<bobbyd> hi
<test34> Seveas, you filled a bug
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - that sounds like you want a server: samba.
<brenner> CarlFK: you're off your game for once. :)
<Cl0neD> yes i want e server
<Cl0neD> but i dont know on this machine going ubuntu
<bobbyd> my backports repositories have stopped working, does anyone know if the URL has changed for them?
<brenner> !tell procrastinationn about dpkg
<CarlFK> brenner - I just woke up, and already lost my coffee cup 2x
<procrastinationn> dpkg???
<Seveas> procrastinationn, sudo dpkg -i w32codecs*.deb
<Seveas> test34, yes
<d33p>  how do I test if the 3d acceleration of my ati card is running in my recently installed ubuntu?
<Kyral> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<bobbyd> I get this error: http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Kyral> !bottreat
<ubotu> Kyral: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<procrastinationn> seveas do i do anything else
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks ompaul :)
<Kyral> damn, whats the command to give Ubotu a treat
<Kyral> yah
<brenner> d33p: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Seveas> procrastinationn, yes, you should be happy it worked :)
<ompaul> kyncani, :)
<ompaul> Kyral,  :)
<Kyral> good bot
* ompaul smacks tab complete
* Kyral pets Ubotu
<procrastinationn> sweet thnx for tha help and sorry i pasted ppls
<Cl0neD> must i install samba on linux or windows?
<procrastinationn> let me test it out
<Kyral> Read the links :P
<witchy2k1> Help!, anyone?! ;-)
<ompaul> procrastinationn, where will you paste in future? ;-)
<bobbyd> Cl0neD, linux
<Cl0neD> must i samba install on windows or linux (ubuntu)
<procrastinationn> paste bin
<Cl0neD> ok thx
<Cl0neD> sry for doublepost
<bobbyd> Cl0neD, don'r repeat
<bobbyd> ok
<Kyral> Okay, I go back to Love Hina
<procrastinationn> i really did not mean to do that
<erUSUL> witchy2k1: ask the cuestion...
<brenner> witchy2k1: what's a block vanish?
<CarlFK> Cl0neD - you should find samba in the synaptic package manager gui thingy
<erUSUL> !tell witchy2k1 about help
<witchy2k1> when i boot the OS my desktop is corrupted, how can i fix it?
<witchy2k1> the screen is blocky
<ompaul> procrastinationn, stop beating yourself up about it :)_
<procrastinationn> ok still mp3's wont play
<TiMiDo> witchy2k1, what do you mean by corrupted?
<brenner> ah
<TiMiDo> !tell procrastinationn about sound
<brenner> witchy2k1: try reconfigging xorg
<witchy2k1> i cannot see the desktop
<u19809> what is the state of suspend2 in hoary ?
<Cl0neD> is this link correct? http://us5.samba.org/samba/download/
<TiMiDo> !tell witchy2k1 about xorg
<procrastinationn> it says cant find decoders
<witchy2k1> it is all large pixelated coloured blocks
<brenner> witchy2k1: boot into recovery mode
<brenner> witchy2k1: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vengeful> what graphics card?
<witchy2k1> 6600 GT
<procrastinationn> where can i get xine
<CarlFK> Cl0neD -yes, but that is the hard way, so no. ;)
<erUSUL> witchy2k1: do what brenner sugested
<vengeful> aye ;-)
* u19809 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<procrastinationn> xine???
<Cl0neD> i dont understand =)
<brenner> witchy2k1: if you're unsure of any options...default is usally ok
<procrastinationn> damn im starving
<brenner> *usually
<Kyral> procrastinationn, sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<witchy2k1> ok, I'll give it a bash guys, thanks! :)
<procrastinationn> thnx
<Kyral> Give it a bash. LOL
<ericz> !tell ericz about xine
<CarlFK> Cl0neD, sudo apt-get install samba
<procrastinationn> how can i save all these commands ??
<Kyral> procrastinationn, its called saving to the mass in your head :P
<brenner> procrastinationn: pen and paper. :)
<procrastinationn> lol
<Cl0neD> i dont find a link for samba
<TiMiDo> !tell Cl0neD about samba
<Kyral> Okay, note to us
<Cl0neD> hello
<Kyral> Revise the Beginners Guide again
<Cl0neD> lol sorry
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, read the query
<procrastinationn> kyral what do i do after i get xine
<Kyral> assume they know nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jcarr!*@*]  by apokryphos
<Kyral> procrastinationn, what are you trying to do
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-67-171-87-234.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<procrastinationn> i just got xine
<Kyral> and if I get short its because I'm being distracted from Love Hina
<Xtrom> hi guys and gals, if i install ubuntu amd64 on my amd xp 2800 would it get to install?
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, the information should be there
<Kyral> yah, and what do you wanna do? Watch Videos?
<apokryphos> Seveas: you here?
<TiMiDo> Xtrom, yeah,
<Xtrom> it does?
<brenner> procrastinationn: most apps add themselves to the apps menu...if not run it in terminal, or create a shortcut yourself using smeg
<Seveas> apokryphos, no, I'm here
<Cl0neD> but i dont know is samba a programm or what is it?
* TiMiDo is using an amd64 
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, read the link
<TiMiDo> there's the information there,
<punkrockguy318> What happened to the boot configuration utility in Breezy?
<apokryphos> Seveas: ban-list just got full; I removed a couple; any you could remove, you think?
<Kyral> Okay, I'm going "off-duty"
<Seveas> k
<Cl0neD> which link?
<Kyral> Anime calls!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<TiMiDo> !tell Cl0neD about samba
<TiMiDo> read what ubotu is saying
<Xtrom> timido, what cpu do you have?
<punkrockguy318> Is it even still there?
<TiMiDo> k7
<ompaul> Kyral, enjoy
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@213.213.*]  by Seveas
<procrastinationn> smeg ? how do i do that sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.tampabay.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<Xtrom> if i believe thats an old amd right timido?
<TiMiDo> cpu MHz         : 1834.263
<TiMiDo> there we go
<Xtrom> ok
<Xtrom> :)
<brenner> procrastinationn: /msg ubotu smeg
<punkrockguy318> How do I add an operating system to grub with Breezy?  Is the grub utility still there?
<TiMiDo> punkrockguy318, grub new
<Xtrom> ill try it on my 1000mhz athon
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*.is.ew.ro *!igor@212.200.* *!*@*hoasnet.inet.fi *!*@*.gamma217.maxonline.com.sg]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-67-187-76-45.hsd1.tx.comcast.net *!*@*.bos.east.verizon.net *!*@85.186.* *!*@81.214.*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@212.200.125.83 %*!*@203.115.184.38]  by Seveas
<test34> can you use logrotate to rotate any files in a specified directory ?
<apokryphos> ok, cool. Off for a bit now; back later.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<TiMiDo> test34, huh?
<punkrockguy318> TiMiDo, Has the grub gnome utility been taken out?
<Xtrom> timido, do you speak spanish?
<TiMiDo> punkrockguy318, not sure, i don't used nothing with graphics so i'm not sure
<TiMiDo> i only used terminals
<TiMiDo> a little Xtrom
<Xtrom> ok :)
<TiMiDo> getting there
<Xtrom> your name means shy in english :)
<test34> TiMiDo, because you need to specify the log filename, but I don't know the filename (the is many log files and new ones gets added)
<TiMiDo> test34, cd /var/log
<TiMiDo> check there
<test34> TiMiDo, I know where my log files are, and the ones I want to rotate are not there
<aminiboy> why can't i open my totem or gxine when i offline?
<TiMiDo> do you get any errors aminiboy ?
<TiMiDo> then check other directories
<procrastinationn> mp3's work lol woo hoo
<aminiboy> ya,some errors
<TiMiDo> can u pasted them on #flood
<TiMiDo> ?
<delp> nalioth_wrkn:  are you there
<procrastinationn> sweeeeeeet
<test34> TiMiDo, do you know what logrotate do ?
<delp> nalioth_wrkn:  are you there
<procrastinationn> thnx for tha help ppls
<aminiboy> oh,i have to offline.
<TiMiDo> np procrastinationn
<aminiboy> no errors when i connect internet.
<TiMiDo> logrotate --help
<BurgerMann> how do I display group members in shell?
<zillot> hello
<ivanoats> hello folks :-) Anyone have Ruby on Rails running on Hoary? I added the breezy backports, did an apt-get install rails and it worked o.k. but no "gem" ?
<zillot> i just moved from windows xp to ubuntu, and i tried to copy the repositories from the ubuntuguide
<zillot> but i get errors
<TiMiDo> BurgerMann, look on /etc/passwd
<zillot> can someone help please?
<delp> anyone here have any experience with wallpapoz or any other program that lets you set a different image to each workspace?
<kemik> zillot:  dont use ubuntuguide
<shinu> zillot: what errors?
<aminiboy> can i past my eroors here?
<kemik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<BurgerMann> TiMiDo: righto
<kemik> aminiboy:  NO
<zillot> well that it can't find most of the stuff
<lazylark> !faq
<ubotu> [faq]  The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<kemik> !tell aminiboy about pastebin
<zillot> don't use it?
<zillot> then what can i use instead?
<zillot> can i get a repo list please?
<kemik> !tell zillot about repositories
<kemik> see pm
<samu2> is the default calculator that comes with ubuntu known to be funny when using stored variables?
<aminiboy> where i should paste?
<TiMiDo> on the link that ubotu give ya
<kemik> aminiboy:  didnt ubotu tell yo ?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<aminiboy> thanks
<procrastinationn> im getting closer to never using windows
<kemik> aminiboy:  check your pm's
<delp> would you all pick a sony vaio over a toshiba satellite, if the satellite has a bigger proc. but weighs more?
<brenner> samu2: it can use variables now?
<brenner> samu2: hehe..disregard that....stupid question
<ompaul> samu2,  I use it a lot but not with stored variables, what are you doing? are you talking cli or X ?
<zillot> now my list is all messed up
<kemik> delp:  that depends on your requirements
<zillot> how do i get back to the original list?
<vitriol> i've installed kubuntu but when i try to log in, it freezes while kde is loading
<kemik> zillot:  edit your sources.list and add what ubotu told you
<kemik> zillot:  edit/replace whatever
<delp> kemik: i plan on using it for school stuff and some photo manipulation, my desktop will stay my main computer though
<kemik> delp:  then i'd take the small one ...
<brenner> vitriol: freezing usually indicates a display driver issue
<kemik> if you gonna carry it around much etc
<Ofe> I think I'd start seriously using Ubuntu if Warcraft 3 worked on it. :)
<samu2> ompaul, i stored a number 0.160...... in memory R1. then i enter 0.412*R1 and get 11.something
<vitriol> anybody know why kde might be freezing like that?
<CarlFK> vitriol /join #kubuntu
<vitriol> oh
<samu2> which doesnt seem right to me
<vitriol> ah thanks CarlFK
<kemik> Ofe:  i think it works w/ cedega
<delp> kemik: even if its a sony with a 1.7ghz and a toshiba with a 3.33ghz for the same price?
<procrastinationn> sweet mp3
<ompaul> samu2, cli ? bc?
<samu2> if i enter the 0.160andsoon number manually i get the right number
<kemik> delp:  well then... no the faster one if the price is the same
<samu2> ompaul, the calculator in accessories
<kemik> Ofe:  solved you speed-problmes?
<delp> kemik: i think there is a 50.00 difference, maybe 75, but not much at all
<procrastinationn> hey how can i ftp into my xbox ??
<TiMiDo> procrastinationn, with gftp
<TiMiDo> or with an ftp client
<SaiBoth> ey people... got a litle problem: just after booting (when it asks for my user / pass) my keyboard mode is still qwerty, while when I'm in the system, it's correct, and it's azerty...
<procrastinationn> easy to setup ?
<kemik> jftp, lftp, gftp, nautilus etc etc
<TiMiDo> gftp is a gUI client
<TiMiDo> (:
<zillot> i copied the whole thing
<zillot> i still get errors
<delp> kemik, thanks for the input
<procrastinationn> gui is good
<TiMiDo> zillot, pasted them on pastebin
<TiMiDo> and we will help you
<Cl0neD> where must i put in the samba file?
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, read the link that i give you
<zillot> waht's a pastebin?
<TiMiDo> everything is there
<Cl0neD> i dont see a link
<kemik> !tell zillot about pastebin
<TiMiDo> !tell zillot about pastebin
<Ofe> kemik: nope, still downloading stuff with synaptic. they time out when I surf the ubuntuforums at the same time, so now I only IRC and wait the downloads finish themselves.
<TiMiDo> !tell Cl0neD about samba
<kemik> Ofe:  aouch :<
<Cl0neD> ???
<TiMiDo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<zillot> ok
<zillot> copied them
<TiMiDo> and gives us the url,
<zillot> i mean i uploaded them
<zillot> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2693
<SaiBoth> ey people... got a litle problem: just after booting (when it asks for my user / pass) my keyboard mode is still qwerty, while when I'm in the system, it's correct, and it's azerty...
<procrastinationn> ubuntu is sweeeet
<TiMiDo> SaiBoth, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<test34> How can you rotate all log files in a specified directory without having to tell logrotate each filenames ?
<TiMiDo> zillot, u forgot the error
<zillot> ah
<Cl0neD> can it be that this file no executable file is?
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, dude read that url and then ask you're question
<TiMiDo> and we will answer you
<ompaul> samu2, just tested that, no problems there  perhaps you hit divide?
<aminiboy> why can't i use poff -a failed?
<Cl0neD> i am reading this faq
<zillot> there
<ompaul> samu2, some other key doh?
<TiMiDo> aminiboy, any errors?
<zillot> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2694
<TiMiDo> ok
<procrastinationn> anyone heard of XBC??
<ompaul> samu2, .16 and .412?
<zillot> opps, should've uploaded it as a pic
<aminiboy>  /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<TiMiDo> zillot, remove this line http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/universe Packages
<TiMiDo> on you're /etc/apt/sources.list
<zillot> ok
<TiMiDo> and then apt-get update
<Cl0neD> i dont know this sentences
<Cl0neD> i dont understand
<procrastinationn> ok i need help again,i want to burn cdr's and dvd's
<Cl0neD> Installing samba is really simple, just type
<Cl0neD>     sudo apt-get update
<Cl0neD>     sudo apt-get install samba
<TiMiDo> get a dictionary Cl0neD
<zillot> timido
<zillot> which one?
<TiMiDo> then do what it says there, what's so hard about it,
<zillot> i have a few
<TiMiDo> http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/universe Packages
<Cl0neD> where must i tip that?
<zillot> remove it everywhere?
<aminiboy> when i run poff -a,it just get the errors /usr/bin/poff: /bin/kill failed.  None stopped.
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, in you're terminal
<TiMiDo> zillot, hold up
<samu2> ompaul, i just did a simple calculation first to get 0.160890357 then i pressed Sto and chose R1. then i clear. enter 0.412* from the keyboard then press Rcl and chose R1 again. press = and i get 11.42734736
<zillot> ok
<Cl0neD> omg linux is not easy
<TiMiDo> who tell you it was easy?
<procrastinationn> lol
<ericz> it's not extremely difficult either
<TiMiDo> zillot, remove the lines from the error,
<procrastinationn> just difficult
<procrastinationn> lol
<procrastinationn> jk
<TiMiDo> the security and the archive
<Cl0neD> i never work with linux
<TiMiDo> well star reading, then Cl0neD
<Cl0neD> i wanzt to learn it
<procrastinationn> cloned me either only had ubuntu for a week
<zillot> TiMiDo, you mean everywhere they appear?
<brenner> procrastinationn: you can use nautilus..there's other apps out there if you want something more
<zillot> cuz they appear more than once
<TiMiDo> yeah
<zillot> then again. i get a few errors
<ompaul> samu2, doing it exactly as you have told me to I get 0.066286827
<vengeful> i have ubuntu because most other distros seem to hate my laptop :-)
<procrastinationn> brenner do i just wget nautilus???
<TiMiDo> so when u deleted those lines do apt-get update and pasted the other error, on the pastebin
<ericz> nautilus is a file browser
<brenner> e.g. gnomebaker
<zillot> but i don't have anything left if i remove those!
<samu2> ompaul, but you didnt do it EXACTLY like me. because you dont know what calculation got me 0.160... in the first place.
<ompaul> samu2, care to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> ok
<TiMiDo> no more errors?
<TiMiDo> zillot, ?
<samu2> ompaul, so it must be my Sto that goes wrong
<brenner> procrastinationn: what ericz said....it's already installed ... places -> computer -> go -> cd/dvd creator
<zillot> i only got one package left!
<zillot> if i remove them all
<zillot> and that's the extra
<TiMiDo> don't
<ompaul> samu2, however I can put that number in storage
<TiMiDo> just let me see the other error,
<aminiboy> TiMiDO,my totem errors http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2695
<Cl0neD> sorry timido but where do i find the terminal?
<Cl0neD> i really dont know
<procrastinationn> lol sorry brenner
<TiMiDo> Cl0neD, are you using gnome?
<zillot> well i removed them all
<zillot> now i don't have errors at all :(
<brenner> procrastinationn: don't be
<Cl0neD> yes
<TiMiDo> aminiboy, that's a bug did you report it?
<procrastinationn> sorry if im driving u guys nuts
<aminiboy> no
<samu2> ompaul, i get 11.4 no matter what i do
<TiMiDo> well report the bug, dude,
<glick> scuse me how do i check the revision history of a file in cvs?
<ompaul> samu2, pm me this is not really channel material and if you have several steps I am willing to try it
<zillot> TiMiDo, isn't there a place with a good repo. list i can copy and use?
<ericz> can anyone tell me how to like kick a user off or disconnect them when they connect to remote desktop?
<TiMiDo> zillot, not sure
<aminiboy> where to report it?and the gxine get the same errors.
<BurgerMann> I don't get it. I've added my self to a new group, chgrp'ed a directory and chmodded it 770. But still I haven't got permission..... frustrating! :(
<zillot> cuz now all i have is that extra
<zillot> nothing more
<TiMiDo> aminiboy, hmmm hold up
<TiMiDo> !tell aminiboy about bug
<brenner> procrastinationn: what _is_ XBC btw?
<TiMiDo> ericz, do w
<zillot> TiMiDo, can't you upload your list and i'll just copy it and save it as mine?
<TiMiDo> and see the user and the pid and kill the pid
<zillot> please
<TiMiDo> i have Hoary
<zillot> i have hoary too
<TiMiDo> ok
<procrastinationn> i use it on windows for xbox tunnelling
<ericz> timido, if someone connects and i give them control and they like go try to view /etc/passwd or shut the computer down or delete stuff... how can i kick them off quick before they do anything?
<ericz> like a keystroke or something
<TiMiDo> zillot, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2697
<zillot> thanx!
<Sonny_Wertzik> im looking for aan app that will rename all my mp3's with album-artist-track all at once...can someone recommend a good app?
<TiMiDo> with w and see the pid and kill him
<zillot> can i copy and use it as it is?
<ericz> if he has control i may not be able to get to terminal then w
<TiMiDo> if u want
<ericz> then all that...
<TiMiDo> hold u
<TiMiDo> p
<zillot> thanx
<zillot> ok
<Cl0neD> is there nbo terminal in ubuntu?
<Cl0neD> with gnome?
<brenner> Sonny_Wertzik: rythmbox maybe?  has a find info function iirc
<procrastinationn> brenner you heard of kai its supports xbox game cube and ps2
<procrastinationn> i just dont know how to get it
<aminiboy> i can't open http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/report.cgi
<brenner> procrastinationn: emulator?
<zillot> TiMiDo, i get errors again when i copy your list
<Sonny_Wertzik> brenner, hmmm i didnt see that ..ill check again
<TiMiDo> hmmm
<TiMiDo> give me a second ericz
<sitandspin> Can someone help me or point me in the right direction.  I'm running this box at work for our webserver and had to change the CD-Rom drive out.  now i get a kernal panic when the new one is plugged in.  But when i put the old drive back and boot up everything is fine.  Does ubuntu not recognize new hardware?
<procrastinationn> not an emulator i think could be its just so i can play against ppl online
<zillot> can someone with a good working repo list can please upload or copy it somewhere so i can use it? i get alot of errors
<Sonny_Wertzik> brenner, hmmm ya ok...thats not exactly what i was looking for tho
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, I think what you're looking for is EasyTAG.
<procrastinationn> i would also like something for p2p
<brenner> procrastinationn: no. no clue, sorry.
<brenner> zillot: used ubotu's one yet?
<ericz> p2p, limewire
<procrastinationn> no worries brenner still got windows for that
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, does that tap into the free CDDB or whatever its called to grab some album names...some of mine are missing
<glick> hey in gnome you can create a network place on your desktop to a network share, is there anyway that i can have an icon on my desktop that will open a console ssh connection with a remote server and i wont have to put in the password?
<Cl0neD> easy i will install windows xp.............. but thx for help
<procrastinationn> brenner what about p2p????
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, it has a lookup function that you can use for that.
<ericz> you can use limewire for p2p
<brenner> procrastinationn: ericz helped you there.
<glick> is that possible?
<procrastinationn> how do i get it ???
<TiMiDo> ericz, if you do w as root it will show
<TiMiDo> all the users running
<glick> i want to click an icon on my desktop that connects me to a cosole ssh shell on a remote host
<glick> is that possible in ubuntu?
<sitandspin> Can someone help me or point me in the right direction.  I'm running this box at work for our webserver and had to change the CD-Rom drive out.  now i get a kernal panic when the new one is plugged in.  But when i put the old drive back and boot up everything is fine.  Does ubuntu not recognize new hardware?
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, cool thanks...have you ever heard of cantus?
<ericz> procrastination, i had to do a lot to get limewire running
<TiMiDo> sitandspin, don't repeat
<kemik> sitandspin:  remove your old cdrom module
<sitandspin> no one answered
<sitandspin> i did'
<TiMiDo> that doesn't mean you have to repeat
<procrastinationn> erics damn
<ericz> java runtime environment, convert a limewire rpm to deb from alien...
<Fr3llD> hi there..
<TiMiDo> hi Fr3llD
<procrastinationn> lol what ericz
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, sorry can't say that I have. Is that a similar program?
<kemik> sitandspin:  theres no "cdrom" when you do 'lsmod' ?
<Fr3llD> yoho
<sitandspin> i removed the old cd rom, but when the newone is in it won't boot
<ericz> can't really explain
<brenner> glick: would have something to do with adding a launcher to ~/Desktop i'd assume....would probably still require a password though
<sitandspin> no there is
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, yes it is and its in my synaptic PM list
<Fr3llD> can some1 point me to some docu to change the ubuntu desktop for other users? i'd like an desktop with almost no options..
<sitandspin> i get the same thing when i try and connect the front panel usb
<procrastinationn> ericz no worries
<sitandspin> kernal panic
<kemik> sitandspin: id guess you have to remove that module and add the one for your new cdrom
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, but im looking for the best app to get it done fast
<sitandspin> it's like it can't recognize new hardware
<crtr> how to open .ram ?
<Whistler> with breezy update boot editor is gone
<Whistler> is this a bug?
<sitandspin> even with hardware that was never installed?
<Fr3llD> sitandspin.. is that from the doom generation?
<TiMiDo> crtr, file file
<sitandspin> doom?
<delp> is there any type of program similiar to photoshop that runs on linux?
<arjen> Sonny,
<TiMiDo> delp, gimp,
<kemik> delp:  the gimp
<brenner> delp: gimp w/ gimpshop
<P229> delp: the gimp, sorta
* Whistler Says hi
<delp> thank you guys
<Fr3llD> yeah.. see the movie doom generation.. is has a nice "sit and spin" quote..
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, I know that EasyTAG is pretty good at what you want, capable of doing all your files at once.
<P229> brenner: gimpshop?
* minholi installing colony 5... :-)
<sitandspin> no that's the website... middle finger up "sit and spin" to people that are annoying
<procrastinationn> hey i just downloaded amule can anyone give me advice
<brenner> P229: yep..someone made it more photoshop-like
<brenner> iirc
<sitandspin> anyways... so if i get the error even on new hardware like front panel usb hookup... what does this mean? i have to enable new hardware detection?  because i can't even boot with it plugged in
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, thanx man im looking at it now on freshmeat...i think this is what im looking for. thank you-
<kemik> sitandspin:  think ive told you 2x already
<P229> brenner: interesting
<procrastinationn> erics i just got amule and it works sweet
<ericz> great
<zillot> how do i stop the window animations?
<ericz> saves me a lot of explaining about limewire
<kemik> sitandspin:  can you boot with none of the devices pluggedin ?
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, you're welcome. I believe it's in the repositories though, so you could install it with synaptic.
<sitandspin> yes, but when i try and boot with something that is brand new it has issues
<ilba7r> So am going to buy a notebook and was wondering how to find information on notebook hardware support so i can decide which one to buy. Am  now leaning tword toshiba ao any ideas
<kemik> sitandspin:  well, try removing the old module
<brenner> !tell ilba7r about hardware
<Sonny_Wertzik> arjen, hehe ya..i always check repos first...i just wanted to get a look at it hehehe
<sitandspin> there isn't one installed for the usb front panel
<ilba7r> thanx brenner
<ericz> anyone ever install kannel?
<brenner> ilba7r: ibms are nice iirc
<CarlFK> ilba7r - tip: walmart sells laptops for $500
<kemik> sitandspin:  the _old_ module
<zillot> how do i stop the window animations? i mean the ones when i maximize and minimize windows
<kemik> sitandspin:  the one you still had in "lsmod"
<TiMiDo> walmart sucks a$$
<Dalkus> what's the redo key in vim ?
<arjen> Sonny_Wertzik, okay :-) Have fun with it.
<ilba7r> carlFk If they have good brand i will go for it am through with junk notebooks
<CarlFK> TiMiDo - sure, but Ill suck it up if I can save $100
<ilba7r> brenner how about sony and toshiba?
<kemik> Dalkus:  ^R
<Dalkus> ty
<sitandspin> i don't even know that's its called in lsmod for the front panel usb ...
<TiMiDo> big time
<CarlFK> ilba7r - from what I hear, the only "good laptop brand" is ibm
<sitandspin> the cd-rom i get, the front panel usb i don't
<witchy2k1> Hi guys I was here earlier with a problem about my Desktop not displaying properlly (verticle lines and coloured blocks), I was told to reconfigure it, I have but I still have the problem
<kemik> sitandspin:  dont unload the usbmodule
<CarlFK> dont' anyone get a toshiba 6100 - I have one, the smoke came out, and 2 techs have told me that model is considerd the lemon of laptops
<brenner> ilba7r: not sure of toshiba...sony's apparently steer more towards looks rather than reliability...i'd steer clear of compaqs if you want good h/ware support...i'm having a bit of trouble with mine
<ilba7r> CarlFk thanx for the tip i have a good offer for an IBM notebook
<kemik> sitandspin:  im telling you to try unloading the old driver for your OLD cdrom the one youve discarded
<sitandspin> i wasn't planning to
<ilba7r> brenner I hate compaq thats my old notebook and frankly it was fried in less then a year so no more hp junk for me
<sitandspin> heh ok, i get that part.... but the same kernal panic happens whgen i try and connect a new front panel usb to the MB and boot up
<brenner> ilba7r: go for ibm....i've always heard they're tough as.
<CarlFK> ilba7r - I just got an old ibm a21m, it has a light at the top of the lcd to light up the keyboard - too cool
<brenner> but getting OT. :)
<Tomcat_> I like HP, but their hardware is cheap.
<sitandspin> so this error happens when ever new HD is add'd
<witchy2k1> It told me that it could find my hardware but that it didn't have a useable setup
<Tomcat_> IBM is probably a good idea, if you can check beforehand how well Ubuntu will work.
<ilba7r> great guys thanks for the tips
<kemik> sitandspin:  using hoary ?
<ilba7r> I can check with the live cd
<sitandspin> 5.04
<kemik> mmh
<Cryptid> I have get LANG=en_US error while trying to install games using cedega
<kemik> well... bugger i dunno
<brenner> CarlFK: you get your money back?
<CarlFK> how can I install snmpwalk?
<kemik> try the forums or ask again in some hours
<CarlFK> brenner - out of warenty
<CarlFK> brenner - so no.
<sitandspin> aight thanks for the time.
<brenner> ilba7r: linux-laptops.net is a good resource too (not sure if that's the right URL)
<brenner> CarlFK: bummer
<CarlFK> brenner - well, I got good use out of it when I had it so I am not too bitter
<CarlFK> brenner - but I learned that I should search the web before I buy, not after I have problems ;)
<ilba7r> i will search for it brenner thank you all guys time for some research now take care all
<ericz> procrastinationn: amule is pretty nice...
<brenner> CarlFK: yes...i should have searched more to...i was suckered in by a promo
<narkceh> I tried to install gstreamer0.8-plugins but i got error: http://pastebin.com/379678 | This is my breezy sources.list is it ok? http://pastebin.com/379674
<afd_> hi guys! I've just installed ubuntu 5.0.4 on my comp and I can't get it to play sound. I have an onboard via and a sblaster audigy 2. I'm trying to play with rhytmbox an ogg files
<afd_> Any idea where I should look to get some sound?
<Determinist> good evening lads
<kemik> afd_:  got the correct decoders?
<afd_> ogg :)
<brenner> afd_: do you get system sounds?
<afd_> brenner: no
<afd_> I've tried the test from the multimedia system switcher, but I can't get it
<brenner> afd_: so you don't get the login music?
<afd_> neither from the ubuntu hardware thingy
<Seveas> afd_, in amixer, unmute the external amp or audigy something
<afd_> breener: I don't think so
<Seveas> alsamixer I mean
<aizatto> has anyone able to install ibm-acpi 0.11 on breezy?
<Seveas> narkceh, sources look ok, but a but incomplete
<adjacent> i need someone to help me confirm a bug in breezy... libapache2-mod-python with python-weblib installed generates an error about not being able to locate the web module
<Seveas> narkceh, dpkg -P libmpcdec
<adjacent> this has broken some of my web apps, and im in a tight spot till i can find a fix. will someone check this on another breezy box?
<ui> does somebody knows how to open a .7z file?
<Seveas> adjacent, can you be a bit more detailed about how to trigger it
<Pickle_Weasel> i am trying to conver mpc files into mp3, how would i go about doing this?
<Pickle_Weasel> convert&
<ericz> 7z, winrar can open that i think
<narkceh> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/379684
<adjacent> Seveas: i think python -m web would show it if it was working properly
<Pickle_Weasel> ui, 7z is from a program called 7zip, google it
<procrastinationn> how do i use ssh???
<ericz> winrar can open 7z though cant it?
<Pickle_Weasel> !ssh
<flodine> ? will i have to update to breezy in due time
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<Pickle_Weasel> winrar can open 7z files i think, too
<Seveas> procrastinationn, ssh addres_of_destination _here
<CarlFK> Pickle_Weasel - mencoder
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you
<brenner> Pickle_Weasel: does winrar have a linux version?
<procrastinationn> seveas ok
<ericz> theres a command line tool "rar" for linux
<Bateau_> how can i install a SMTP server?
<Pickle_Weasel> brenner, no, but you can emulate it quite nicely in wine
<Seveas> narkceh, put the output of 'apt-cache depends python-musepack' on the pastebin
<brenner> ericz: er, but that ain't winrar...
<narkceh> Seveas: i got it removed but what can i do now when i cant install it
<ericz> it opens .rar files
<Ungy_> Any help on what this error message is it is in my syslog and occurs when I attempt to mount to my debian sarge music sharesmbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<narkceh> python-musepack Depends: libc6 Depends: libmpcdec Depends: python
<brenner> Pickle_Weasel: sounds like a lot of effort....why not use ericz's method?
<nalioth> ericz: unrar-nonfree
<Pickle_Weasel> indeed, it would be better, i'm not saying use WinRAR, i'm saying it works
<Pickle_Weasel> =)
<adjacent> Seveas: if you have a sec, this is the error log im recieving from that python mod in breezy. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2696
<Seveas> adjacent, dennis@blackbird ~ $ python -m pyweblib
<Seveas> python: module pyweblib has no associated file
<Seveas> narkceh, what did you remove?
<narkceh> I used apt-get -f install
<afd_> Seveas: I did the alsamixer, I'm testing sound from the multimedia systems selector, I can't get sound. How can I choose which card gnome will use?
<Seveas> adjacent, it's called pyweblib according to dpkg -L
<narkceh> then it removed Removing gstreamer0.8-plugins ...
<narkceh> Removing gstreamer0.8-musepack ...
<brenner> Pickle_Weasel: no disrespect intended
<Seveas> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pyweblib
<Pickle_Weasel> ^.^
<Seveas> afd_, I'm an alsa noob, try #alsa or ping crimsun whrn he's in here
<narkceh> Seveas: any idea how i can install those and whats wrong with those packages?
<Seveas> I just monkey-repeated the problem with audigy cards that I know
<nalioth> Seveas: oh my favorite heart! you a n00b?
<Seveas> narkceh, put the output of 'apt-cache depends python-musepack' on the pastebin <--
<adjacent> blah. im still stuck. Seveas, are you saying that its not a bug in the breezy install? even python -m pyweblib shows no file associated. even with python-weblib installed...
<Seveas> nalioth, if it comes to alsa: yes
<narkceh> Seveas: apt-cache depends python-musepack
<Seveas> adjacent, import pyweblib works fine...
* nalioth looks for the fiber cable to plug Seveas into the alsa database
<narkceh> Seveas: oops
<narkceh> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/379686
<christian-> I downloaded divx linux from divx.com and installed it, but I still can't view my backup movies.
<Pickle_Weasel> hmm, mencoder seems to be a movie encoder, what's an audio converter program?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell christian- about w32codecs
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: there are several
<mercurus> ah ha ! done it ...
<Pickle_Weasel> i'd like to convert mpc to mp3,  what should i use?
<rata> christian-, download w32codecs
<brenner> Pickle_Weasel: audacity iirc
<christian-> Thanks nalioth
<nalioth> brenner: audacity is not a converter, per se
<CarlFK> Pickle_Weasel - mencoder does all sorts of stuff, including  stuff to mp3
<brenner> never used it though
<rata> christian-, form the same repositoris you can download mplayer (do you know whico one?)
<Determinist> what exactly is a modular xorg server?
<Pickle_Weasel> does it? hmm
<sKaBoy> Pickle_Weasel, try soundconverter
<nalioth> rata: there are no more repos with w32codecs or java
<CarlFK> Pickle_Weasel - look at the -ai? and -ao options
<brenner> nalioth: i guess i didn't remember correctly...
<Pickle_Weasel> ok
<rata> nalioth, yes, the one from debian marillat
<Seveas> narkceh, there's your answer: you can;t have python-musepack and gstreamer0.8-plugins installed at the same time
<rata> nacer, it is pretty nice
<nalioth> rata: please do not send people to marillat
<CarlFK> Pickle_Weasel - and if all else failes /join #mplayer - they are about as nice as #ubuntu
<Pickle_Weasel> ok, thank you ^.^
<rata> nalioth, why ?
<rata> nacer, sorry :)
<christian-> rata, mplayer ?
<narkceh> Seveas: oh D:
<nalioth> rata: marillat repos WILL kill ubuntu
<narkceh> Seveas: thanks
<rata> nalioth, why do you say that ?
<brenner> nalioth: er, Seveas posted a marillat link a while ago..
<Determinist> Seveas, breezy is so lovely :)
<nalioth> rata: because the software is different enough between debian (whom marillat is meant for) and ubuntu that ubuntu will break on it
<narkceh> Seveas: I tried to install quod libet but it said Quod Libet requires PyGSt 0.8.1.
<brenner> so they must be ok if the head guru says so
<nalioth> brenner: what did he point to?
<nalioth> brenner: they are not
<narkceh> Seveas: Isn't that gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<brenner> <Seveas> procrastinationn, http://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Seveas> nalioth, w32codecs from marillat are fine on all ubuntu versions now and in the future
<christian-> rata, mplayer? Is that another video program like, say, Totem or Quicktime ?
<christian-> !mplayer
<Seveas> but that's the only package for which this holds
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<nalioth> brenner: w32codecs are platform independent
<narkceh> !quod libet
<ubotu> narkceh: I give up, what is it?
<brenner> ooh, conflict of interests :)
<nalioth> brenner: other things are death to ubuntu
<rata> nalioth, are you really sure they are too different ?
<narkceh> !quodlibet
<ubotu> narkceh: Syntax error in line 1
<narkceh> wtf
<Seveas> rata, yes
<Seveas> mayhem may happen
<nalioth> brenner: you can ask ubotu about !w32codecs and !javadeb and see what he has to say
<rata> christian-, yes
<narkceh> !quodlibet
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, narkceh
<Determinist> Seveas, are there backports repos for breezy that wouldnt break anything?
<Seveas> narkceh, quod libet afaik works properly only in breezy
<rata> Seveas, but to use w32codecs too ??
<nalioth> Determinist: breezy isnt finished yet
<nalioth> Determinist: you have to have dapper drake in production to have backports from it
<narkceh> Seveas: I have breezy
<Seveas> Determinist, no
<BurgerMann> Can someone help me with users, groups and file permissions? I know the elementrary but certain things makes me lost.
<nalioth> rata: see what i said to brenner above re w32
<shivi> I need to install this http://www.gnu.org/software/ggradebook/ggradebook.html
<shivi> I am new to linux
<shivi> any help
<Determinist> i see, and would using hoary's backports be a good idea? i need w32codecs and a buncha other things
<Seveas> rata, w32codecs are fine from marillat
<nalioth> shivi: ask your question and quit prodding
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Determinist about w32codecs
<CarlFK> shivi - are you a techer?
<P229> BurgerMann: have a specific question/
<shivi> ya
<P229> ?
<CarlFK> shivi - have you heard of edubuntu?
<shivi> I have that
<shivi> but this is not in that
<CarlFK> k - just checking
<narkceh> Seveas: any ideas how to update that and I have breezy
<rata> Seveas, nalioth : :) I was telling him that he con download w32codecs from there :)
<Determinist> thanks nalioth
<Seveas> narkceh, file a bug against python-musepack
<Seveas> its dependencies are wrong
<nalioth> shivi: download the source for gradebook and meet me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<narkceh> Seveas: so i cant do nothing?
<BurgerMann> p229, yah. I made a new group. Added my user to it. Made a dir. Chowned it to root, chgrp'ed my group and finally chmoded it 770. Now I can't enter it.
<GnuKemist> narkceh, haven't upgraded to Breezy yet...  from 1 to 10, how do you grade it?
<Ungy_> Any help on what this error message is it is in my syslog and occurs when I attempt to mount to my debian sarge music sharesmbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<Seveas> narkceh, well, you can download the sources, make a patch and submit the patch :)
<brenner> nalioth: i have those links bookmarked from the last time you told me
<shivi> done
<BurgerMann> P229: It seems it doesn't know that I'm in the group that owns the dir.
<christian-> Hrmpf, the ubuntu wiki told me to " "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" for the mplayer-586 version."
<christian-> But that doesn't work :(
<narkceh> GnuKemist: I have upgraded to breezy
<TiMiDo> !tell christian- about mplayer
<henriksson> need help... anyone..
<christian-> should I just google for it and pray ?
<TiMiDo> henriksson, ask
<GnuKemist> narkceh, how do you grade it?
<P229> BurgerMann: what did you change your group to?
<TiMiDo> christian-, i will help you
<christian-> TiMiDo, I did that.
<TiMiDo> ok,
<henriksson> got some problems with my cd-write
<TiMiDo> did u follow the, direction that give u?
<BurgerMann> p229, a group called web-admin
<henriksson> *cd-writer
<christian-> That's the guide that ain't working :(
<Seveas> christian-, 'doesn't work' is not too descriptive
<TiMiDo> well mines worked,
<narkceh> GnuKemist: 10
<TiMiDo> and i fllow those steps
<TiMiDo> *follow
<christian-> TiMiDo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto <- it takes me there
<Seveas> christian-, paste the error resulting from 'apt-get install mplayer-686
<Seveas> on the pastebin i mean
<P229> BurgerMann: did you change the group ownership of the directory?
<GnuKemist> narkceh, wow...  and you just upgrade it as per the wiki or did a complete re-install?
<christian-> Seveas, E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<BurgerMann> P229: yep.
<Seveas> christian-, enable multiverse
<Seveas> !tell christian- about sources
<TiMiDo> christian-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<BurgerMann> P229: I checked both /etc/passwd and /etc/group. everything seems okay
<TiMiDo> that's a helpfull link
<P229> what does ls -l in the dir's parent directory give you for that dir?
<kewlman> is breezy ready?
<TiMiDo> kewlman, nope
<Whistler> kewlman allmost
<narkceh> GnuKemist: it didnt work
<Whistler> :D
<Seveas> TiMiDo, that's crack
<Seveas> mplayer should not be compiled
<GnuKemist> kewlman, Oct 13th I think
<kewlman> how long you think? still major problems?
<TiMiDo> well mines worked that way ;P
<Seveas> moreover, it's full of errors
<mustafu> Would anyone kindly remind me of the command to enable DMA on devices?  I think it's hdparm [something] , but I forget...
<mercurus> hi all
<henriksson> im unable to burn with my cdwriter... getting error code 254 in k3b...
<Whistler> kewlman there still are few major bugs
<mercurus> I have a tutorial / Mini-HOWTO to write ... what's a good format ?
<Whistler> kewlman wait until stable release
<brenner> mustafu: sudo hdparm -d1
<kewlman> okay, thanks
<Seveas> mercurus, docbook or latex :)
* Cody` will brb, booting into windows to reformat ipod
<P229> BurgerMann: you doing ls -l ?
<GnuKemist> mustafu, I believe it is sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/[device] 
<TiMiDo> mercurus, pdf
<mercurus> Seveas: I feared someone would say that ... :P
<TiMiDo> or chm ;P
<henriksson> im unable to burn with my cdwriter... getting error code 254 in k3b...
<kewlman> Cody! WINDOWS NOOOO =)
<TiMiDo> henriksson, stop repeating
<fmasi> hi i like to know the folowing: I have a amd32 whith hoary for 32bits instaled in my sistem. should i compile a kernel for atlonXP or amd64 ??? al softwers are for 32.
<BurgerMann> P299, yah. It says the group owner of the dir is web-admin
<brenner> henriksson: can you burn with other programs?
<XTERM35> Could anyone tell me how to create a launcher to start automatically as root......example I have an icon on my destop for nautilus and i want to be able to click it and start nautilus as root
<henriksson> no...
<Seveas> fmasi, athlonXP
<Cryptid> I have get LANG=en_US error while trying to install games using cedega
<ui> can someone help me installin 7zip?
<narkceh> GnuKemist: upgraded it
<mercurus> fmasi: Unless you have a 64 bit AMD processor, use AthlonXP
<fmasi> Seveas ok
<BurgerMann> P299, and when I adduser burgermann web-admin it says I'm already in that group
<Seveas> Cryptid, #cedega may be of more use
<brenner> henriksson: hardware issue maybe then
<GnuKemist> ui, 7zip?
<GnuKemist> narkceh, thanks  ;)
<Cryptid> Seveas, cedega is what i use
<henriksson> so the writer is broked?
<fmasi> mercurus I do have a amd 63 procesor but the softwer is hoary for 32
<Cryptid> seveas, oh ok
<Seveas> Cryptid, i mean the channel #cedega ;)
<brenner> henriksson: sounds like it if other programs won't burn either
<P229> BurgerMann: what's the ls-l ouput line for that dir?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, I got amd64 running 32-bit Ubuntu... stick with 32 then
<brenner> ui: install unrar-nonfree
<Seveas> ui, sudo apt-get install p7zi[
<henriksson> how do i mount a cdwriter in terminal?
<Seveas> ui, sudo apt-get install p7zip
<Seveas> henriksson, mount /dev/writer_device
<bam_> anyone runnin xfce?
<Dalkus> I need to link to <a href="index.cgi?page=text&style=default&size=medium">text</a>   but the 'style=' in the url is causing my xhtml not to validate
<Dalkus> is tehre a way around that?
<fmasi> GnuKemist whith 32 did you put as kernel
<Seveas> Dalkus, &amp; instead of &
<Dalkus> thanks
<Seveas> Dalkus, and WAY off-topic in here...
<GnuKemist> fmasi, just used the default 386 kernel that comes with the default install
<Dalkus> sorry :)
<GnuKemist> Linux houdini 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Thu Sep 8 06:18:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bam_> anyone know how the heck to install an xfce theme?
<BurgerMann> P229: arh.. nm I lost the connex to the server now :s
<nalioth> wrabbit01: what client do you use?
<fmasi> GnuKemist a ok i gone build a new one should i put as atlonxp or intel
<Phily> fmasi: AMD == much ceheaper
<fmasi> GnuKemist i ges the atlon is more like it right
<wrabbit01> Does anybody know of any good general linux books?  Maybe on the history of linux or just a broad linux bible?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, to be safe, if you already have intel, don't switch
<fmasi> i have an amd 64 Phily
<wrabbit01> I could always use the net but it'd be nice to have a book away from the monitor with alot of compiled info
<P229> BurgerMann: then what was the command you used to chown the dir?
<Phily> wrabbit01: do u have a printer
<Seveas> wrabbit01, the rute book is nice
<Phily> wrabbit01: how about using your printer at your job
<GnuKemist> fmasi, if you don't mind me ask, why do u wanna compile the kernel?
<Seveas> there are several books about Ubuntu being written
<fmasi> nono You dident get it i have a leptop whith atlon64 turion and i use hoary 32 on it
<fmasi> GnuKemist to make it light and faster
<fmasi> GnuKemist and to be sure that enny problems dont come from it
<GnuKemist> fmasi, chances are you won't be able to tell the diff
<GnuKemist> fmasi, what kind of problems do u have with it?
<Phily> fmasi: Your not going to see a difference unless you compile it fir somthing specific (data base server)
<spindley> wrabbit01, "Understanding the Linux Kernel" is a good one...it's an O'Reilly book
<GnuKemist> Phily, exactly
<fmasi> GnuKemisti like to take out the boot detection and modul loding
<Phily> fmasi: you just want faster booting?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, you want to remove module loading?
<fmasi> GnuKemist dont know some whierd stuf whith my network
<wrabbit01> not a working one phily.  I'll check out rute and Understanding the linux kernel, cheers
<fmasi> I use to bul my own kernel thats why :)
<GnuKemist> fmasi, I recommend you find out the specific before messing with the kernel
<RockyBurt> grr... anyone here using Evolution and know why i can't see ANY messages in my INBOX even though it says there are 6 new ones?
<fmasi> GnuKemist i use gento as sever so i compile the kernel some times
<nalioth> wrabbit01: what irc client do you use?
<Phily> wrabbit01: I use either xchat or irssi
<spindley> RockyBurt, is "Inbox" highlighted on the left? :)
<GnuKemist> fmasi, I'm used to building my kernel after many years of Gentoo...  but haven't had a valid reason for doing it with Ubuntu
<mahangu> i installed enlightenment but how do i login?
<Phily> wrabbit01: irssi when i remote log
<RockyBurt> spindley: lol, of course
<mahangu> i looked under 'sessions' in the login screen
<fmasi> GnuKemist but ther is one very whierd stuf whith my network so i asked myself if it could be a kernel fing
<fmasi> GnuKemist maby you can help me
<Phily> mahangu: on if you use kdm in the logging screen choose session type
<GnuKemist> fmasi, is your connection dropping?
<P229> BurgerMann: still there?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, I could try
<mahangu> Phily, im using gnome
<Phily> mahangu: cant help you then
<wrabbit01> nalioth: xchat
<fmasi> GnuKemist i have a 10/100/1000 ethernet and i can only get a 17KB/s wile in the other pc i can get 32
<Phily> maybe just start a plain x and then start enlignement
<fmasi> GnuKemist but the conection is not droping
<GnuKemist> fmasi, hummm...  and Ubuntu detected the correct model for it?
<nalioth> wrabbit01: you put your password in the "server password" box and you wont end up in jail in the future
<fmasi> GnuKemist it just whont go faster then 17 wille normaly i get 32 easy
<Cryptid> Seveas, how do i change my language prefrence from en_IN to en_US
<mahangu> Phily, how do i log out of x?
<Phily> fmasi: r u using dsl
<fmasi> GnuKemist how can i know that ?
<mahangu> i mean kill x
<fmasi> GnuKemist yes dsl
<GnuKemist> fmasi, also, have you checked if there's a newer drive for it that is higher than Ubuntu's?
<Phily> mahangu: tyoe sudo init 2
<wrabbit01> nalioth: Yup, will do.  Sorry bout' that.
<mahangu> Phily, how do i start x again? :)
<spindley> mahangu, did you create an 'enlightenment.desktop' under /usr/share/xessions/
<Phily> mahangu: you ll drop back into console
<spindley> ?
<Phily> mahangu: xinit
<mahangu> spindley, nope
<Leonik> nalioth what was that fstab thing for looking at my winodws drive?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, what is your card model?
<mahangu> spindley, touch enlightenment.desktop ?
<fmasi> GnuKemist i try to configure it as pppoeconfig , as rp_pppoe and whith a router doing all
<spindley> mahangu, you have to do that first, before you can login from gdm
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Leonik about windowsdrives
<Leonik> thank you!
<flodine> when you install breezy from the cd do you change the repositories?
<Seveas> Cryptid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure or system -> admin -> language selector
<fmasi> v let me get the name corecly
<basti__> what would be normal fps for a 9800aiw with fgl_gears if I had configured the drivers correctly??
<spindley> mahangu, is it e17?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, ok...  but if you have a router, why are you using pppoe and etc?
<Phily> BasL: around 500 fps if u dont resize the windoe
<mahangu> spindley, i just apt-getted, have no idea
<fmasi> GnuKemist i mean i did in 3 difrent whais
<spindley> oh, then it would be 16
<fmasi> GnuKemist i try all of them to be sure it whas not the program
<fmasi> GnuKemist one at the time
<christian-> I'm pretty sure I just added Repositories, but I still get the error: E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<fmasi> GnuKemist they all did the same
<Lord_Athur> hey
<GnuKemist> fmasi, weird...  anyhow, did you get the model?
<Lord_Athur> How I can read a memo?
<fmasi> GnuKemist  sec
<basti__> ok thx Phily
<mahangu> spindley, touch would work?
<mahangu> or do ihave to put stuff in it?
<P229> BurgerMann: did you figure out what the problem was?
<fmasi> GnuKemist how can i know the name under linux
<zpierreski> Hi, I was wondering why I can't find sun-j2re1.5 or w32 in the ubuntu backport repositories?
<GnuKemist> fmasi, use lspci
<basti__> zpierreski, w32 was removed
<zpierreski> y?
<basti__> some legal issue
<fmasi> GnuKemist 0000:06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Determinist> Seveas, may i pm?
<zpierreski> what about java from sun microsystems?
<christian-> http://tinyurl.com/bwomt try here for w32
<CarlFK> How can I make a one .deb file repository on my local drive so that the dependentcies will be retrieved from ubuntu.archives?
<fmasi> GnuKemist just remember os lspci too
<zpierreski> I really need it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zpierreski about javadeb
<spindley> mahangu, 'sudo nano /usr/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop' then put in there what i paste you in pm
<CarlFK> or, is there some way to get apt-get to start with a .deb?
<Seveas> Determinist, sure
<christian-> I'm pretty sure I just added Repositories, but I still get the error: E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<mahangu> spindley, cool thanks
<Seveas> zpierreski, hoary or breezy?
<InitMass> got this error when trying to login to gnome. "Configuration is not correct. The configuratino contains av invalid command line for the login dialog...." which file should i look into?
<Phily> christian-: did u do apt-get update?
<zpierreski> hoary
<Seveas> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6 (hoary), Packaged size: 3486 kB, Installed size: 7508 kB
<Seveas> zpierreski, ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu <-- hoary Sun java
<christian-> Phily, I did. Same error
<nalioth> Seveas: we have new ubotu factoids
<zpierreski> thanx a ton!
<Phily> nacer: how does ubotu work
<Epix> Ah! I upgraded to breezy Preview and now X wont start. It gives me errors about font handlers already being registered at priority 0.
<Seveas> nalioth, rock!
<Cryptid> Seveas, i dont find System>admin>language selector i mean only the language slector is missing i am running ubuntu 5.04 what do i do and the dpkg command is asking me to specify a package to reconfigure
<Phily> ubotu: help
<spindley> mahangu, put those lines in, then ctrl-x to save it
<nalioth> Seveas: !w32codecs and !javadeb
<spindley> mahangu, log out of gdm, go to sessions, and you should see enlightenment in the list
<Seveas> Cryptid, that menu is only in breezy, you can use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mahangu> thanks brb
<spindley> er, logout of gnome that is
<christian-> I'm pretty sure I just added Repositories, but I still get the error: E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586. (I tried to update apt-get too, and still the same error)
<Tomcat_> nalioth: !javadeb doesn't exist :o
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tomcat_ about javadeb
<nalioth> Tomcat_: works great if you can spell
<Tomcat_> Eh.... when I asked him it didn't work...
<Leonik> anyway to run apt-get while synaptic is downloading updates?
<brenner> christian-: edited sources.list, or did it thru synaptic?
<Tomcat_> Mh... absolutely same spelling.
<christian-> brenner, synaptic
<brenner> Leonik: afaik, no...it gets locked
<brenner> christian-: click on reload
<Epix> And, now ndiswrapper says that my wifi card's files are not valid, but they worked before upgrading!!!
<Tomcat_> Oh, I have to omit "!" when talking to ubotu directly.
<Leonik> ohhh well no mp3s for me
<christian-> brenner, I did that. I'll do it again now to make sure tho.
<ali4728> Newbie needs help, I cant logon to my Ubuntu (only Failsafe Terminal ) got this Error http://pastebin.com/379718 Any suggestions appreciated.
<christian-> I clicked reload, went to terminal and did sudo apt-get update and tried to install mplayer-586. Same error. I repeated the process, same error: E: Couldn't find package mplayer-586
<mahangu> spindley, thanks
<mahangu> it's kinda bland so back in gnome getting some themes
<Determinist> ali4728, well, x.org got fubared...
<mahangu> :)
<mahangu> spindley, can i do the same with kde?
<spindley> mahangu, worked?
<spindley> mahangu, good
<P229> ali4728: did you just install ubuntu?
<mahangu> spindley, yeah thanks
<spindley> mahangu, erm, i don't see why not
<spindley> as long as you have the proper paths in your kde.desktop file or whatever
<mahangu> spindley, manually add to /usr/share/xsessions?
<brenner> christian-: have you posted your sources.list file to a pastebin yet?
<BurgerMann> P229, nah. I've seen it before but then it somehow got to work. I never figured how.. I just tried to reboot the server but now I've got a few problems getting it online again :s
<Determinist> ali4728, have you recently installed any display drivers? anything related to X.org?
<christian-> brenner, sorry, I don't understand
<mahangu> spindley, can you help me with the kde config? :S
<nalioth> ali4728: that's easy
<brenner> christian-: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mahangu> how do i check my freespace btw
<mahangu> on a drive?
<nalioth> ali4728: delete your ~/.ICEauthority and log in again
<ali4728> P229, no I was installing a (mail server & virus prot etc ) when rebooted could not logon again
<brenner> christian-: then copy and paste the contents to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Zugwrack> I am seeing the following error after the initial install of Ubuntu PPC(mac) buffer I/O logical block 414416(repeats twice) and logical block 10002800(repeats twice) this mac has been acting strange over the last few days...so I am just installing Ubuntu without OS X...could there be a virus written to the hard drive buffer memory that is causing this message? Or maybe bad hard drive cache memory...
<spindley> mahangu, 'df -h' in a terminal window
<spindley> will show all your disks/partitions
<P229> BurgerMann: hmmm, I see. anyhow, I strongly suspect that the group of the dir does not match your user's group (web-admin)
<mahangu> spindley, thanks
<Determinist> ali4728, well... i suppose whatever you've just installed overwritten your default conf for xorg... my suggestion, look under /etc/X11/ for xorg.conf~
<ali4728> Determinist, I installed a (mail server & virus prot etc ) when rebooted could not logon again
<BurgerMann> P229: hmn. Must be something like that.
<mahangu> ok brb
<Zugwrack> Oops forgot to mention it identifies /dev/hda as the device with logical block error(s)
<BurgerMann> P229, now it works, after rebooting
<P229> ali4728: when you're at the login screen, hit ctrl+alt+F1 then try to login there
<brenner> Zugwrack: where do you see the error?
<ali4728> P229,  ok let me try
<Zugwrack> brenner: After initial install when it boots into new ubuntu system to setup the packages and such
<P229> BurgerMann: interesting. oh, did you logout after chgrp'ing?
<BurgerMann> P229: No i didn't :)
<P229> BurgerMann: that's why, then
<PassionLim> It's too hard to come in this channel. :'(
<christian-> brenner, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2699
<P229> BurgerMann: here's the next question, can you still sudo with that user?
<brenner> Zugwrack: you say it's ben acting strange...hardware related?   might be what's causing the error in ubuntu
<mahangu> im getting pushed to unregged
<mahangu> even though im +e
<BurgerMann> P229: yes, sure.
<nalioth> mahangu: what client?
<brenner> christian-: you don't have multiverse enabled as far as i can see
<mahangu> nalioth, xchat
<Zugwrack> brenner: I would say that too..however running the hardware diagnostics provided by Apple shows no errors...I also have  a program named drive genius that will do in depth diags on the hard drive...I see nothing out of place even after running random patterns to the hard drive for an hour...
<brenner> !tell christian- about repos
<nalioth> mahangu: put your password in the "server password" blank
<nalioth> mahangu: leave the nickserv pass blank empty
<brenner> christian-: use the second link ubotu pm'ed you as your sources.list
<christian-> brenner,  I did that
<christian-> ah
<christian-> ok
<P229> BurgerMann: ok
<mahangu> nalioth, done, thanks
<mahangu> is ice nice?
<SaiBoth> hmm... I'm de-activating all my linux-prejudices on my own, today. :p
<mahangu> or will i have to custo a lot to use?
<Zugwrack> brenner: It does continue after the errors....I am just trying to figure out what it might be...I am thinking either the cache memory is hosing out on the hard drive..or a virus which is fairly improbable
<mahangu> icewm
<SaiBoth> certain stuff is waaaaaay easyer on linux then on win. :)
<Epix> should i just wipe the system?
<brenner> Zugwrack: yeah, i would rule out the virus thing....it's an CD image right?
<brenner> sorry....official CD image
<brenner> SaiBoth: good to hear. :)
<brenner> mahangu: simplistic...i used it for a while
<wacko_jacko> hello everyone
<brenner> prefer xfce as far as eye-candy goes
<wacko_jacko> I'm having a really frustrating problem
<mahangu> brenner, thans
<Dalkus> is it possible to find/replace all  in vim?
<mahangu> *ks
<wacko_jacko> I allowed the ubuntu update thing to update the kernel, but now my ubuntu won't boot.
<SaiBoth> yeah brenner... :)
<SaiBoth> rally...
<brenner> mahangu: it _is_ very fast though
<SaiBoth> it's my first day in linux...
<wacko_jacko> Grub seems to be fine, since my other OSes still boot just find
<SaiBoth> and I allready hava a webserver running. :p
<SaiBoth> ^^
<Zugwrack> brenner: Yes I did a ftp for the Ubuntu 5.04 hoary image...I have been having problems with OS X installing fresh...then after a while if you log out...then try to login it hangs..after a reboot it acts like the user directories some how are hosed...then going to diags (disk utility) booted from OS X install..it shows the B-Node is jacked..attempts to repair fail...I then boot to drive genius..and kill the partition and all...th
<Zugwrack> is has happened twice in regards to OS X...I think maybe the hard drive is getting ready to fail and just hasn't gotten bad enough for SMART to show it..or the diag software to detect the inconsistency
<brenner> Dalkus: sure....forgot how though....should be easy to find in vimtutor
<zenek> how can i install Tcl/Tk 8.3? msg me in priv... -.-
<Dalkus> ok thanks brenner
<wacko_jacko> just ubuntu gives me the following error: Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zenek about synaptic
<Leonik> how do i play mp3s in breezy?
<brenner> Zugwrack: yeah...sounds like ubuntu's not the culprit then...
<wacko_jacko> So anyone have any ideas why I might get this error? "Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)"
<Zugwrack> brenner: Kubuntu didn't boot after install..so I have just Ubuntu installing over...it hasn't completed yet... I presume you use Mac?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Leonik about mp3
<brenner> Zugwrack: you presume wrong. :)  nalioth does though
<atila_sendil> Hi all; how do you add subtitles to a DivX movie in Xine ?
<gsuveg> ubuntu works on pentium 1 mmx ?
<brenner> gsuveg: what cpu speed and ram?
<nalioth> gsuveg: yes with 128mb or more of ram
<wrabbit01> Can anybody help.... I've just used the update manager and now I'm unable to see my windows drive in grub.
<Zugwrack> brenner: Ahh..ok well thanks for letting me bounce my logical reasoning off of ya! :-O
<wrabbit01> Any ideas?
<wrabbit01> Using breezy
<wacko_jacko> wrabbit: did you check the menu.lst file?
<kurzman> finally
<brenner> Zugwrack: np :)
<gsuveg> brenner: p1 166 / 48 MB ram
<gsuveg> nalioth i dont want to use gnome
<wrabbit01> wacko_jacko: It was working originally.  I can check it again, I suppose.  It may have been updated automatically?
<nalioth> kurzman: welcome
<bronson> wacko_jacko: your root fs is unavailable.  there are a ton of things that could cause that.
<kurzman> yipee
<nalioth> gsuveg: then great! you box will work fine
<gsuveg> nalioth ubuntu is i586 optimized ?
<bronson> Anyone using the Via Unichrome driver on Breezy?
<bronson> I just can't get it to give me a good mode.
<gsuveg> nalioth im use icewm + opera + gmail
<LokeDK> what has happened to the backports? they don't work.. and well http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/ is empty
<brenner> isn't the install process on these old machines unbearably slow...mine took a while on this 1.6Ghz....
<gsuveg> nalioth s/im/my wife/
<brenner> that was a question btw
<nalioth> gsuveg: not it has a i386 kernel in the installer
<butcherbird> brenner: I didnt notice it slow on my p3 650...
<Zugwrack> nalioth: do you know if it is possible to install both OS X and Ubuntu to a firewire drive and let that be the main hard drive? I ain't looking forward to opening up this eMac 700 to replace the hard drive... :-)
<werto> yo all :D
<wacko_jacko> wrabbit: yeah
<gsuveg> nalioth what is the default kernel ?
<atila_sendil> noone ever opened a DivX movie with Xine and needed subtitles ?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: firewire booting is not supported yet
<brenner> butcherbird: maybe it's my HDD....you using a 7200RPM or higher?
<butcherbird> 7200rpm, 256 mb ram
<brenner> atila_sendil: search the forum while you wait
<werto> hei, someone know why when i play a mp3 it be played speed? i've a ubuntu breezy 32bit on a amd64... i should need some help
<nalioth> Zugwrack: and if i can open my snow ibook and change the HD, an emac should be cake
<gsuveg> nalioth im isntall the system in my destop and put the disk after first reboot into notebook
<werto> don't know what i should do...
<brenner> butcherbird: probably why...this lappy's got a 4200
<wacko_jacko> bronson: can you give me some ideas?
<nalioth> gsuveg: i386 or amd64 or powerpc
<atila_sendil> brenner : did the same :-) and searched but I need to open from menu ?
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Ok thanks...did you follow my post asking about a I/O error on /dev/hda logical block(s) 414416 and 10002800?
<nalioth> gsuveg: not a real good idea, but good luck
<butcherbird> brenner: course I wasnt happy with speed in general and reinstalled a minimal slackware for that computer
<brenner> atila_sendil: as in enabling subtitles?
<InitMass> Breezy is sweet!
<wrabbit01> Ummm... what was the command to bring up the grub menu.lst again?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: i know nothing about i/o errors (sounds like you may have bad hardware)
<gsuveg> nalioth why ?
<brenner> wrabbit01: define bring up
<wrabbit01> brenner: open
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Yeah..and I think it is the hard drive :-)
<brenner> wrabbit01: you want to write or just view?
<nalioth> gsuveg: not a real good idea to install on one box and transplant the drive to another one
<_jason> wrabbit01:  sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list
<wrabbit01> brenner: both if needed.
<nalioth> Zugwrack: got ubuntu on it now?
<wrabbit01> _jason: cheers
<atila_sendil> brenner : as loading a subtitle file :-) I cannot find the menu where to load the subtitlefile
<kurzman> could sombody help me to set up apt-get to use with a proxy server
<wrabbit01> It's empty!!!!!!!! :(
<_jason> wrabbit01:  sorry it is menu.lst not menu.list
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Re-installing...it completed Kubuntu...but when it tried to run xorg..the screen was just black..I am reinstalling with just Ubuntu Hoary 5.04...let you know shortly
<wrabbit01> lol
<wrabbit01> oh, sorry
<wrabbit01> thanks
<brenner> atila_sendil: joined #xine?
<gsuveg> nalioth http://tuxmobil.org/hp800e.html < it havent cd and floppy
<atila_sendil> brenner : on my way ty :-)
<nalioth> Zugwrack: dont reinstall any more
<bruno_lima_> im having trouble installing dvdrip
<bruno_lima_> anyon plz help-me
<nalioth> Zugwrack: let me know when it's done
<nalioth> bruno_lima_: ask a question with info in it
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Sure..thanks for the help
<gsuveg> nalioth whats is your idea to isntall ?
<christian-> brenner, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2700
<wrabbit01> Interesting... installing the current breezy updates got rid of my windows option in grub :(
<esac> i cant seem to find libpthread or libthread so i can install lib*thread-dbg .. anybody know what i would install to get those symbols ?
<bruno_lima_> nalioth, dvdrip: Depende: transcode (>= 2:0.6.14) but is not installed
<Zugwrack> So is Breezy the next version of Ubuntu?
<nalioth> gsuveg: i'd install on the box you're gonna use it on
<wacko_jacko> bronson: I mean, I'm sure the menu.lst is fine and whatever the problem is it was caused by the update, so maybe you can help me narrow it down.
<christian-> Zugwrack, yes
<Zugwrack> Kewl...it is final now?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bruno_lima_ about sources
<brenner> christian-: remove the cdrom lines from sources.list
<nalioth> bruno_lima_: read what ubotu sent you
<gsuveg> nalioth you know what is the default kernel with install ? i386 or ?
<slept> I'm searching for a downloadlink for  heroes of might and magic 3 , they cloesd the link on loki :( , any ideas ?
<brenner> christian-: then update
<shedi> wrabbit01, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nalioth> gsuveg: yes if you use the i386 install disk
<slept> for the demoversion
<gsuveg> nalioth then need workin the method:
<afd_> how do I get mp3 playback in rhytmbox?
<nalioth> gsuveg: put your hard drive in your machine and install ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell afd_ about mp3
<wacko_jacko> wrabbit01: so just put it back in there
<gsuveg> nalioth start installer, it copy the system into disk and if it reboot im put the disk into notebook
<wacko_jacko> nalioth: do you have any idea what might cause this error on boot?: Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)
<nalioth> gsuveg: good luck
<wrabbit01> wacko_jacko: I have. I'm hoping it works.
<wrabbit01> I'll be back if it doesn't
<nalioth> wacko_jacko: ask someone where your system logs are. they hold clues
<wacko_jacko> wrabbit01: ok, good luck :)
<wrabbit01> cheers. :)
<wacko_jacko> nalioth: any idea which system log I should be looking at?
<ali4728> nalioth, I deleted "~/.ICEauthority" file but still cant log on to my desktop. Determinist,  what u mean by "look under /etc/X11/ for xorg.conf~" I am a newbie need explicit help,  thx guys
<afd_> where can I get mc? (midnight commander)
<afd_> I can't find it in universe
<butcherbird> afd_: its in universe or multiverse im sure
<nalioth> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre1-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1912 kB, Installed size: 5340 kB
<ericz> what's a good program to practice typing?
<nalioth> afd_: it's in universe. go get it
<ericz> that's not so animated or simple like tuxtype
<butcherbird> ericz: irc =)
<ericz> haha
<wacko_jacko> ericz: get "the typing of the dead" on dreamcast :)
<ericz> dreamcast
<wacko_jacko> does anyone know what log I should look at when my kernel won't boot?
<slept> wacko_jacko, what error do you get when you boot ?
<wacko_jacko> slept: Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)
<slept> wacko_jacko, did you compile your own kernel ?
<ig0r24> I can't use ethernet
<wacko_jacko> slept: nope
<ig0r24> SIOCSIFAADDR: No use such device
<ig0r24> eth0: unknown interface: No such device
<ig0r24> how can I fix that?
<wacko_jacko> slept: I allowed the ubuntu update thing to update whatever it wanted, but I'm only using the default sources (not even universe or multiverse)
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, I have setup twinview on my laptop, but the external monitor is acting as the primary, and the login screen/panel are on it, how can i change it to use my laptop screen as the primary monitor?
<wacko_jacko> slept: I think it updated the kernel
<wacko_jacko> slept: (or at least tried to)
<wrabbit01> wacko_jacko: It worked just fine. :)
<wrabbit01> Thanks for the help all
<wacko_jacko> wrabbit01: great!
<afd_> I can't believe it's not possible to create a new directory from the gnome default open dialog. Or am I wrong?
<slept> wacko_jacko, is your root fs ok ? did you fschk with a live cd ?
<zephyrmaster> Hey, can anyone help me with some sound issues please? I can hear system sounds and the startup sound but no sound in any programs. Thanks
<christian-> I'm trying to install w32codecs_1%3a20050216-0.0_i386.deb, what do I do with a .deb file ?
<jroes> is ndiswrapper on the CD?
<jroes> as in, do I have to have an internet connection before I set up my wireless internet stuff
<wacko_jacko> slept: yes it is, actually not from the livecd but from my other distro (which still boots fine)
<ericz> christitan "dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<jroes> because I want to just install that package from scratch
<Belutz> christian-, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Looks like it is hung at registering documentation
<christian-> Thanks !
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: presumably, you have some sound daemon running and your sound card/chip can't do hardware mixing (IOW, handle multiple applications accessing /dev/dsp at the same time).
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: disable the sound daemon or use apps that can output to it
<zenek> i can't run tibia. anyone know how to do it?
<zephyrmaster> How do I disable it?
<ali4728> Newbie needs help, I cant logon to my Ubuntu (only Failsafe Terminal ) got this Error http://pastebin.com/379718 Any suggestions appreciated.
<christian-> "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process" <- is that because I'm running apt-get install somethign right now ?
<slept> wacko_jacko, did you try  to boot with an other (ubuntu-)kernel ? The error looks like there is only a module for the filesystem you have on /
<Zugwrack> nalioth: I take that back...looks like between jumping to my dual 5
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Looks as if it won't boot to xorg...between the jump from this computer to the eMac...the screen is just black
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: well, first you need to figure out which one is running.
<nalioth> christian-: yes
<zephyrmaster> Oh okay,, thanks
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: common ones are esd (esound for gnome) and artsd (arts for KDE)
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, I have setup dual monitors using twinview on my laptop, but the external monitor is acting as the primary, so everything appears on it first, how do I change my laptop to be the primary and the external as secondary?
<christian-> nalioth, ok. I'll just wait then :)
<wacko_jacko> slept: what do you mean by another ubuntu-kernel? I tried this:
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: what kind of sound card or chip do you have, btw?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: hit (on the emac) ctrl-option-f3
<butcherbird> ali4728: youre not running low on diskspace are you?
<wacko_jacko> slept: I chrooted to my ubuntu partition. Then I "mount -tproc none /proc". Then I "apt-get install linux-686" (which executed without errors).
<zephyrmaster> I'm not sure :-(. It's just whatever simple one came with this HP laptop.
<wacko_jacko> slept: However, the 686 kernel won't boot either.
<zephyrmaster> In my processes, it says esd is "sleeping"
<Zugwrack> nalioth: Sorry...I just rebooted..but it wouldn't let me get to f2 so I presume f3 would have been useless as well
<ali4728> butcherbird, dint think so (120 gb HD)
<slept> wacko_jacko, does any ubuntu kernel boot, did ever boot ?
<nalioth> Zugwrack: join #kubuntu-offtopic or ##apple
<wacko_jacko> slept: (of course I did apt-get update and all that)
<crispynix> zephyrmaster: ah, so it most certainly doesn't support hw mixing then..  Like I said, figure out which sound daemon is running and configure your system to not run it on startup.
<zephyrmaster> Okay, thanks :-)
<nitroflea> i have an ati 9600 and cant get fglrx to work...can somone help me
<wacko_jacko> slept: yes, it booted just fine until a few days ago when the updated notifier (in the panel) notified me of updates and I said "ok install them"
<bruno_lima_> nalioth, thanks man :)
<wacko_jacko> slept: after that it wouldn't boot
<Zugwrack> nalioth: I saw not errors on reboot(other than the dev/hda error)..but now I am back to a black screen..and can't get to any other consoles...I just did "install" since this is a first gen 700mhz eMac
<slept> wacko_jacko, do you remember the version of the last working kernel ? You can install that one
<ali4728> butcherbird, how do I determine disk space through command line?
<slept> wacko_jacko, did you try to update since then ?
<butcherbird> ali4728: df
<smergler2> how do i restart my audio driver?
<smergler2> device*
<wacko_jacko> slept: well when you say install what method are you referring to? I tried reinstalling linux-386 with apt-get.
<butcherbird> ali4728: df -m to get info in mb
<Zugwrack> nalioth: I am in offtopic
<smergler2> vlc isnt working for me.. but it seems that the device does work
<afd_> how do you guys do this: create a new directory when I want to choose a location, inside a gnome open dialog. I'm coming from KDE, and it seems incredible that it's not possible to do this
<wacko_jacko> slept: well I can't boot, so I can't update with the ubuntu update-manager (or whatever it is called), but I tried apt-get updating in a chrooted environment and was told there are no updates available.
<marcin_ant> hi guys
<ericz> how do you make a zip archive?
<marcin_ant> I got a pretty weird question
<smergler2> is there a way you can set the terminal size so it will be that size when i open a new terminal
<smergler2> ?
<ericz> zip foldername gives me nothng to do
<marcin_ant> I want to use bitmap font on gnome desktop - for example misc-fixed
<crispynix> marcellus: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig  and enable bitmapped fonts
<marcin_ant> and after reconfiguring fontconfig this font is available for gtk/gnome apps
<wacko_jacko> ericz: type "man gzip"
<bruno_lima_> nalioth, do you know some tool who makes VCD from .avi files ?
<crispynix> marcellus: sorry, lag
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<bruno_lima_> nalioth, do you know *any tool who makes VCD from .avi files ?
<ericz> i want a .zip not a .gz
<marcin_ant> but unfortunately mozilla firefox doesn't want to use this font
<wacko_jacko> ericz: I'm pretty sure it is the same thing.
<marcin_ant> so I got Fixed on my desktop but not in ffox
<zenek> how can i install tk8.3 (not tk8.4)? msg me in priv... -.-
<crispynix> marcellus: some apps might not support bitmapped fonts any more; you may want to try asking on the MozillaZine forums though.
<marcin_ant> could someone tell me what can I do to set different font for ffox?
<slept> wacko_jacko, to the same you can select the version of the kernel you want to install with the linux-image packages, just install an older one
<nalioth> bruno_lima_: vcd_imager
<crispynix> ericz: apt-get install zip && zip -h
<wacko_jacko> ericz: there is also the "zip" command which you can try if you're more comfortable.
<nalioth> zenek: we do not PM folks in here. i gave you the answer earlier
<ericz> thats what im trying to use the zip command
<wacko_jacko> slept: yeah, I wasn't so sure about that...if it would take care of the initrd.img and everything
<mike__> Newbie Alert
<mike__> mike__ I have lots of questions. I just converted from windows, I was a master at that crappy OS.
<mike__> mike__ I need enlightenment
<mike__> mike__ SOmeone help? help.
<mike__> from the #ubuntu unreg
<slept> wacko_jacko, that should work if you need restriced modules install the coresponding version aswell
<mahangu> mike__, do an apt-get
<wacko_jacko> slept: can I just "apt-get install linux-image-<version>"? Will that correctly install the kernel?
<kyle_> hey guys. i'm wondering if there's a way to make my window list (taskbar) higher.  that is- two or more rows of icons, instead of just one
<mahangu> or use synaptic
<ericz> what parameters does the zip command need to create a zip file of a directory
<mahangu> although id reccomend you use gnome / kde till you get used to linux
<Seveas> mike__, asking the question may help if you want answers :)
<slept> wacko_jacko, yes
<mike__> mike@71-8-63-117:~$ lsmod | grep snd
<mike__> snd_mpu401              6344  1
<mike__> snd_mpu401_uart         6784  1 snd_mpu401
<mike__> snd_rawmidi            22816  1 snd_mpu401_uart
<mike__> snd_seq_device          8204  1 snd_rawmidi
<mike__> snd                    48644  6 snd_mpu401,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<mike__> soundcore               9184  1 snd
<mike__> mike@71-8-63-117:~$ lspci | grep audio
<mike__> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<crispynix> kyle_: I'm pretty sure that GNOME's panel can be resized; have you tried right clicking it and checking the settings?  (I'm using KDE)
<mike__> from the forum:
<smergler2> hey... i got a sound problem
<mike__> I am a BRAND NEW Linux user. Ubuntu Breezy Badger Latest release.
<mike__> I do not know how to get my sound to work, or how to install programs.
<mike__> I didn't see a Breezy Badger hardware problem support forum within here, and need help placing questions in the proper forum.
<mike__> I need enlightenment. I am loving Linux, and I know there is a way to do this stuff, but I don't even know the questions to ask
<wacko_jacko> ericz: oh, I see....you might have to "tar" the folder first
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, I have setup dual monitors using twinview on my laptop, but the external monitor is acting as the primary, so everything appears on it first, how do I change my laptop to be the primary and the external as secondary?
<slept> mike__, paste in #flood
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %mike__!*@*]  by Seveas
<nickel> Hey
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<wacko_jacko> slept: ok I will try
<Seveas> great way not to get help
<kyle_> crispynix, yeah, i can make it higher, but that just sizes the single row, it doesn't let me specify the number of rows i'd like
<wacko_jacko> slept: thanks
<nickel> I'm havig a slight problem with my Ubuntu installation
<slept> wacko_jacko, if grub doesn't get updated do it yourself with update-grub
<crispynix> kyle_: hm, you can probably add another panel right next to the current one
<nickel> It seems to have worked fine, but as soon as I get to the log in screen, put in all the correct information, it goes to the "Ubuntu" screen, and nothing happens, even the mouse becomes unresponsive
<Pablo_C> hello
<afd_> mp3, mp3... Yeah, the wiki says to download things from some guy's repository who doesn't even provide the key for the packages, and anybody has a mirror for that?
<kyle_> crispynix, wouldn't that just relist the same information?>
<crispynix> kyle_: heh, good point
<Pablo_C> does anyone have the madwifi drivers running on ubuntu?
<kyle_> is there a gnome chan that'd be better to ask in? there isn't one on this server, efnet?
<Seveas> Pablo_C, yes
<crispynix> kyle_: well, kde's taskbar works like you describe -.-
<Seveas> you can get them in linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<crispynix> kyle_: try #gnome perhaps
<Pablo_C> hmm
<Seveas> or the more recent packages, see wiki.ubuntu.com/MoreRecentMadwifiDrivers (oslt) for info
<Pablo_C> ok
<nickel> ... anyone have any ideas?
<christian-> I installed mplayer and w3codecs, but I still can't run my Divx backups. Any ideas ?
<kyle_> crispynix, ahh, i was trying gnome, not #gnome, thanks
<Pablo_C> are you going to be around for a while seveas... I might need some help :)
<ericz> hooray, i got what i wanted tar.gz'd instead
<mike0125489> ok, messed up sorry...
<wacko_jacko> slept: hmmm, there is only one version of the kernel in the archive....and it is the same one I had before the problem and (according to apt-get) the same one I have now.
<wacko_jacko> slept: ??
<mike0125489> didn't know i couldn't paste
<Seveas> Pablo_C, sure
<Pablo_C> ok thanks
<wacko_jacko> slept: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 is already the newest version.
<Pablo_C> what atheros card are you running
<Doonz> whats the command to completely flatten a windows 2k box from within windows
<Seveas> hmm, lemme check
<Seveas> 0000:02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Pablo_C> thats a cm9
<Pablo_C> its a good one :)
<jxpx> who has the Mplayer here?
<Seveas> if you say so :)
<mike0125489> Can someone please help me, or atleast tell me how to execute rar files so i can burn the windows xp iso and be done with an OS that has a Nazi IRC channel with no patience?
<Seveas> it's built into my laptop :)
<Pablo_C> you ever pic up any 5ghz links?
<jxpx> anyone have the Mplayer here?
<jxpx> please
<jxpx> :S
<mike0125489> i just want my sound back
<slept> wacko_jacko, did you update your grub menu ? if so you can just boot that kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71-8-63-117.dhcp.leds.al.charter.com]  by Seveas
<jxpx> anyone have the Mplayer here?
<Seveas> Pablo_C, no, didn't even know it's supported :)
<wacko_jacko> slept: yeah, the grub menu is correct....it never changed at all
<Pablo_C> yes
<wacko_jacko> slept: the kernel just won't boot now
<Seveas> jxpx, sure, apt-get install mplayer-386
<Pablo_C> that is what the 802.11a is
<Pablo_C> its 5ghz
<Seveas> ah right
<spindley> mike0125489, 'unrar x /path/to/whatever.rar /path/to/whatever.iso'
<afd_> how can I get shadows under my windows?
<Pablo_C> ok I am going to play with this for a bit
<wacko_jacko> mike0125489: what do you mean by "execute rar files"?
<Pablo_C> I might be back :)
<Pablo_C> winrar
<christian-> I installed mplayer and w3codecs, but I still can't run my Divx backups. Any ideas ?
<Pablo_C> user winrar
<jxpx> thankjs seveas
<christian-> I can't even run random wmv files :/
<Seveas> christian-, how did you install w32codecs?
<spindley> mike0125489, er, do you mean unrar in windows or linux?
<zovirl> Is there an easy way to make a source tarball into a deb package?  I'm trying to install some software, and would rather use deb packages than the typical "make install"
<slept> wacko_jacko, did you try 2.6.12 ?
<Seveas> zovirl, checkinstall
<christian-> Seveas, sudo dkpg -i w3.deb
<wacko_jacko> slept: not in the archive....I try to avoid the bleeding edge to avoid problems like this ;)
<christian-> I downloaded it
<Seveas> christian-, that should work.... what's the error you get?
<christian-> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_1%3a20050216-0.0_i386.deb
<zovirl> seveas: ah excellent.  Thanks!
<wacko_jacko> slept: I'm just using the default hoary repositories....no universe, no multiverse
<christian-> Nothing. Mplayer just "crashes"
<Seveas> well, mplayer always gives heaps of output in the terminal
<christian-> It works alright, but when I try to open a file mplayer "resizes" the window and the dies
<Seveas> so probably some error messages too
<wacko_jacko> slept: here is my grub entry:
<wacko_jacko> slept: title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386
<wacko_jacko> root            (hd0,5)
<wacko_jacko> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<wacko_jacko> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386
<wacko_jacko> savedefault
<wacko_jacko> boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %wacko_jacko!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<christian-> Seveas, but I'm not running it from a terminal ?
<Seveas> christian-, try running it from a terminal and paste the output/error on the pastebin
<eruin> I wonder why translated vlc to norwegian
<slept> Seveas, how long does a ban last ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %wacko_jacko!*@*]  by Seveas
<wacko_jacko> I'm back, sorry about that.
<nalioth> slept: depends on the infraction
<laitment> How is AMD64 these days, out of curiosity? I'm going to be installing Linux for a friend who hasn't touched it before somewhat soon, and I'm not sure whether to set up the x86 or the amd64 version of Ubuntu.
<zenek> how to put some new packets in synaptic?
<tehconartist> where is the win32 codecs folder for totem?
<sktrdie> hello
<Seveas> tehconartist, apt-get install w32codecs totem-xine
<wacko_jacko> slept: so what do you think?
<Seveas> laitment, amd64 still has no flash, java and ndiswrapper are available
<tehconartist> Seveas, what repos do you use...
<Seveas> tehconartist, all ubuntu repos and my personal one
<Seveas> w32codecs from marillat
<michelts> hi guys!
<michelts> how can I have a smartlink modem working under ubuntu}
<michelts> ?
<christian-> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2701
<wormee> hellow
<wacko_jacko> slep: you there?
<Seveas> michelts, there's some info on the wiki ($wiki))
<slept> wacko_jacko, do you have other kernels installed ? try to install other /older ones if you don't like new ones. did the 686 or k7 or whatever you have version work?
<Seveas> wiki.ubuntu.com
<michelts> I compiled the sl-modem source on my debian
<michelts> ok, I will follow :)
<wacko_jacko> slept: no the 686 did not work (same error)
<slept> wacko_jacko, try an other version I don't know what else to do.
<Ruslan> exit
<Seveas> christian-, that's a weird error with some modules
<Seveas> did you kill it/press <ctrl> C?
<wacko_jacko> slept: I don't have any other kernels installed.....the only kernels in the repo are 386,686,K7 + smp variants of 2.6.10-5
<christian-> Seveas, yeah, I did the second time
<wacko_jacko> slept: I've installed all that are compatible (386 and 686)
<Seveas> and the first time?
<ack>  is there anyway I can get sshclient from windows autologin  to my unix
<Seveas> christian-, hmm, edit /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Seveas> find the line ao=alsa
<Seveas> change it to ao=esd
<laitment> If I wanted to compile a kernel for the athlon64 so that it runs in 32-bit mode, would I just set the Processor family to Athlon/Duron/K7?
<butcherbird> ack: are you trying to ssh into you linux box in windows?
<lightsource> where can I find my grub.conf file?
<wacko_jacko> slept: the weird thing is that, except for some configuration files unrelated to the kernel, I'm running a completely vanilla ubuntu hoary. I don't understand why i am the only one having this problem.
<butcherbird> lightsource: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TiMiDo> BurgerMann /boot
<TiMiDo> bla
<Cryptid> Where do i get XFree86?? please help
<jroes> hmm
<TiMiDo> Cryptid sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<TiMiDo> or sudo apt-get install xserver-xfree86
<jroes> so in ifconfig I see wlan0 connected with an IP address and everything
<jroes> but
<Seveas> Cryptid, xfree86 should NOT be used
<butcherbird> !ubotu
<nalioth> Cryptid: xfree86 for what?
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jroes> I can't ping an outside IP address
<Seveas> it's not supported and will NOT work
<slept> wacko_jacko, :( , may you can get the 2.6.10-4 version somewhere
<christian-> Seveas, Thanks!!
<Cryptid> nalioth,for cedega
<christian-> That worked
<esac> is anybody here successfully using gmailfs ?
<Seveas> nice
<atripathi> Booting Windows in Grub gives some Cylinder Error. Why ?
<Seveas> Cryptid, you don't need xfree for cedega, xorg works too
<jroes> anyone know why I get "Network is unreachable" when I try to ping an outside IP address
<wacko_jacko> slept: I'm trying to keep my system stable, but I guess it isn't working anyway, huh. :D
<Seveas> jroes, because your cable is broken, router is malfunctioning, network connection is dead...
<jroes> :(
<jroes> hm
<eko> god damnt i am cool
<atripathi> does ubuntu dualboot with Windows2003 ?
<jroes> even if I see my connection and everything in ifconfig?
<jroes> I mean, it looks like I got assigned an IP address
<jroes> I think it might have to do with setting a "gateway" or something, right?
<wacko_jacko> seveas: I have the following error on boot: "Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)"
<wacko_jacko> seveas: do you have any idea why?
<jroes> don't I need to tell it that my gateway is 192.168.1.1 or something?  I don't know how to do that though :x
<eko> guys, how can i upgrade my ubuntu 5.04 to the newest version (breezy)
<Seveas> jroes, details about your network setup and config will help...
<jroes> ok
<butcherbird> eko: carefully
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, homegrown kernel?
<slept> wacko_jacko, if you want your system to be really stable use debian sarge
<jroes> it's a linksys wireless card - I installed the drivers and modprobed ndiswrapper and I have wlan0
<Seveas> slept, hoary is stable too...
<Doonz> whats the command to completely flatten a windows 2k box from within windows
<eko> butecherbird: lol! seriously
<atripathi> ?
<wacko_jacko> seveas: I'm running a vanilla ubuntu hoary.....I just allowed the update manager to update the system and now it won't boot.
<jroes> then I have a wireless router in my room which seems to be working considering I'm on a wireless laptop typing this right now
<Seveas> jroes, ok, put the output of ifconfig and iwconfig and sudo iwlist scan on the pastebin
<jroes> yikes
<Seveas> put your /etc/network/interfaces file there too
<jroes> well the box isn't on the internet so I can't completely paste it
<jroes> is there anything specific that would be helpful?
<mr_roboto> jroes: I think you just need to do something like this to fix your gateway:   sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<jroes> I could type it all but things like mac address probably aren't needed :P
<Seveas> put it in a file and use a floppy/usb stick to transfer the file :)
<wacko_jacko> seveas: nothing homegrown.....everything is from the default ubuntu sources......I'm not even using universe or multiverse
<butcherbird> eko: change hoary to breezy in sources.list file then apt-get update, then dist upgrade
<jroes> hahaha awesome mr_roboto
<jroes> that was it :)
<jxpx> how can i remove a program in linux?
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, hmm, sounds like a malfunctioning kernel upgrade
<jxpx> *delete a prograam
<TiMiDo> jxpx apt-get remove program
<nalioth> jxpx: use synaptic
<Seveas> jxpx, apt-get remove or use synaptic
<eko> butcherbird: that's the answer i have searched for. another question, will it be upgraded correctly?
<wacko_jacko> seveas: yeah....the ubuntu-update manager had a bunch of updates which I authorized and I think that one of them was related to the kernel.
<eko> or there are chances there will be problems
<Seveas> jroes, if you have a connection now, put your /etc/network/interfaces on the pastebin, it probably has an error
<wacko_jacko> seveas: do you know how I can tell exactly what it did?
<butcherbird> eko: most cases breezy should be fine now but there will be occational problems..
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, breezy or hoary?
<diox> hi, how do i install " The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) "
<wacko_jacko> seveas: hoary
<TiMiDo> !tell diox about java
<Seveas> !tell diox about javadeb
<TiMiDo> bla
<eko> butcherbird: thank you!!! you're the man!!! :)
<esac> is anybody using gmailfs ? everytime i try to mount it, i get a login error, and i am 100% sure the username/password are correct
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, if you have a livecd, boot from it, chroot into your installed system and run mkinitrd
<jroes> http://pastebin.com/379799
<Seveas> that may solve this
<wacko_jacko> ok
<crispynix> esac: or maybe they were correct before google nuked your account ;)
<Seveas> jroes, your dhcp server is broken if it does not assign a gateway...
<wacko_jacko> seveas: I already have the chrooted environment. So I will just run mkinitrd now.
<jroes> what's xfce's package name? :x
<crispynix> esac: afaik, google doesn't officially sanction gmailfs
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, great, then I don't have to explain the chrooting bit :)
<esac> crispynix: that's ok, it's one of the spare 20 or so that i have :)
<jroes> seveas: ah, that sucks... I probably just need to re-enable it or something then
<Belutz> jroes, xfce4
<jroes> "Couldn't find package xfce4"
<jroes> :x
<jroes> and apt-cache search xfce shows nothing
<Belutz> !info xfce4
<jroes> my sources.list must be scrfewed
<ubotu> xfce4: (The Xfce4 Desktop Environment), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.1.1-2ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 2 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<wacko_jacko> seveas: do I have to run "mkinitrd" somewhere specific or can I just run it anywhere (as root)?
<wacko_jacko> seveas: also, any particular flags?
<Seveas> jroes, enable universe for xfce, see !repositories
<Belutz> jroes, you have to enable the universe repos
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, afaik it will run anywhere (as root is needed)
<ui> where can i find the drivers for wingman extreme of logitech?
<jroes> ahh
<jroes> I just had the cdrom one anyways :x
<wacko_jacko> seveas: I need to specify the output file yes? Should it be "/boot/initrd.img-<version>"
<Seveas> yup
<jroes> well guys
<jroes> thanks a lot :)
* Seveas off for now
<jroes> thanks Seveas, rest your mind :)
<christian-> Seveas, what's the command to fullscreen mplayer "!
<zewnek> how can i put something new in synaptic?
<jroes> and thanks again mr_roboto, that route command really kickstarted me :)
<TiMiDo> christian- do gmplayer
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zewnek about repos
<Graphico> je suis bien sur ubuntu-fr ?
<christian-> ok
<nalioth> Graphico: pardon?
<ui> where can i find the drivers for wingman extreme of logitech?  :(?
<afd_> I'm trying to get gnome to connect to an ssh server, and I get "sftp: no default action" after it logs in? Any idea?
<drsynackuator> english please
<Graphico> je suis sur l'irc ubuntu-fr ??
<nalioth> Graphico: je n'parle pas francais
<christian-> bash: dmplayer: command not found
<nalioth> Graphico: francais en #ubuntu-fr
<wacko_jacko> ok, now for a reboot....I'll be back if it doesn't work....thanks for your help everyone (seveas and slept)
<nalioth> Graphico: anglais ici
<Graphico> comme rejoindre un autre salon ??
<Graphico> comment ??
<Seveas> Graphico, non, tu es en #ubuntu, va en #ubuntu-fr pour l'irc francais
<Seveas> Graphico, /join #ubuntu-fr
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I have a question: i have to use VNC client.Do I need X server or can I start it from shell?
<boredofthesane> are there any good programs for linux for burning vcd's?
<nalioth> boredofthesane: vcdimager
<Alex_BO> halo?
<zewnek> i have downloaded new packets...how can i install them?
<mr_owen> hi
<boredofthesane> thanks fellas
<Ruslan> zewnek dpkg -i
<ui> where can i find the drivers for wingman extreme of logitech?  :(?
<ack> hey guys is there anyway I can get sshclient from windows autologin  to my unix
<misterdiff> hi all
<misterdiff> how do i set the default media player that gnome uses to mplayer
<misterdiff> using breezy
<spanglesontoast> why doesn't my subwoofer work in ubuntu
<spindley> misterdiff, right click on the file in nautilus, go to the properties, then one of the tabs (can't remember for sure), and select mplayer from the list for default application
<ui> where can i find the drivers for wingman extreme of logitech?
<spindley> misterdiff, do that for mp3, mpg, etc.
<ompaul> spanglesontoast, I doubt that it is a subwoofer issue, card maybe but the kit is all electronic usually
<Erron> ubuntu doesn't come with gcc ?
<TiMiDo> nope Erron sudo apt-get install gcc
<Erron> ok
<Mik0r> whats the package to install the java runtime environment
<concept10> TiMiDo, Erron sudo apt-get install build-essential rather
<spindley> Mik0r, jre1.4 or something...search for java in synaptic
<spanglesontoast> no
<spanglesontoast> i had it working
<slept> ui, if people don't answer you after the 4th  time try to use google or wait for a while
<Mik0r> i install java-common, that wasn't it
<Mik0r> heh
<spanglesontoast> I just need to know the .asoundrc setup
<afd_> anybody has the public key for ftp.nerim.net ? I can't find it there
<spindley> Mik0r, or 'sudo apt-cache search jre'
<ui> slept :(
<spindley> but, you should find it in synaptic
<sorush20> how can i get this command to load everytime a print job is sent to my printer..
<Erron> php isnt compiling anyone know why ./configure --with-libxml-dir=/usr/lib --disable-dom --disable-simplexml --without-pear --prefix=/var/clevereye/php5 --enable-cli --enable-cgi --with-zlib-dir=/usr
<ekimus> Erron: possibly, if you tell us the error message too
<Erron> yea meant to paste the error
<Erron> says something about lex
<Mik0r> hmmm, nothing comes up for jre
<spindley> Mik0r, search open synaptic, click search, enter java
<ekimus> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Mik0r> i am there
<spindley> er, well you know what i meant
<ekimus> Mik0r: have a look at the repos ubotu just posted
<ErronX> ok
<Erron> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2428: lex: command not found
<Erron> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<spindley> Mik0r, sorry, it should be 'j2re1.4'
<Mik0r> j2re dont come up either
<Seveas> Erron, then install a lexer :)
<Mik0r> =/
<Belutz> j2re1.4 is not available anymore in the repos
<Erron> ok
<Seveas> Erron, what are you compiling?
<Seveas> !tell belutz about javadeb
<Erron> php
<Belutz> !tell Mik0r about javadeb
<spanglesontoast> i have 5.1 sound and I want it to work :P
<Seveas> lol, ok so you knew about it :)
<Mik0r> jamvm? would that be it
<Erron> can I apt-get it sev
<Seveas> Erron, get it from the repositories
<Belutz> Seveas, :D
<Erron> no cant sev I gotta use the source
<Seveas> Erron, why?
<Erron> I have to compile it a certain way
<Seveas> Erron, then apt-get source php4
<Seveas> apt-get build-dep php4
<Seveas> change debian/rules to meet your needs
<Seveas> and use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Seveas> and it builds you a .deb file which you can install
<Erron> I cant apt get php5?
<Seveas> sure you can
<Erron> it says not found
<Erron> the source I have is from php.net
<Belutz> Seveas, php5 is in breezy repos not in hoary
<Seveas> btw: if you need to rebuild to get certain modules: modules are in separate packages
<Seveas> Belutz/Erron php5 for hoary can be downloaded from people.debian.org/~dexter/
<Erron> oh ok
<Seveas> those are the packages that later went into Breezy
<Belutz> Seveas, i see :)
<Erron> alrighty thanks
<rubem> hi there...
<Belutz> Seveas, how come you know so much? :D
<rubem> why java aplications don't start when I put then in the menu with smeg?
<butcherbird> Belutz: he a bot
<rubem> if I do:
<Belutz> butcherbird, lol
<butcherbird> !Seveas
<ubotu> butcherbird: I don't know
<rubem> java -jar /java/eclipse/startup.jar
<Belutz> Seveas is not a bot
<rubem> if i put this in menu, that did not work!
<rubem> why?
<crispynix> rubem: is smeg the official gnome menu editor?
<rubem> yes
<crispynix> rubem: just curious :)
<rubem> anyone?
<crispynix> heh, that's just sad.
<Seveas> crispynix, no gnome has its own editor
<Seveas> it's the official ubuntu menu editor though
<rubem> oh, I thougth it was it :P
<rubem> living'n'leraning
<crispynix> Seveas: again, you mean? great.
<Belutz> Seveas, should i run apt-get dist-upgrade right now?
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i never have learned how apt-get upgrade is different from apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Cryptid> Seveas, i cannot find mldonkey in Synapticwhere can i get it from
<thechitowncubs> I need some help setting up my wireless at a friends house
<rubem> what's the address of the ubuntu mailing list?
<thechitowncubs> I can connect to the AP but I can't recieve an ip address or anything.
<Seveas> !info mldonkey
<thechitowncubs> And when I try to set a static IP I still can't access the internet
<Dr_Willis> can you ping his wireless router by ip?
<ali4728> Does any one know what this means :x-session manager: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgnimeui-2.so.0: indefined symbol: D$^DC^D$^A"
<Anak1n> thechi..: try pppoeconf
<Seveas> !info mldonkey breezy
<shinu> can i regulate how much cpu a process can use?
<Seveas> dang
<Seveas> and yet I have it installed
<thechitowncubs> Anak1n, pppoeconf?
<rubem> can I install the nvidia drivers from apt-get in ubuntu 5.04????
<thechitowncubs> why could I try to do that?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info mldonkey
<Cryptid> seveas how do it get it
<Anak1n> type in console pppoeconf or sudo pppoeconf
<Aragorn_Guardian> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: (Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache)), section web, is optional. Version: 2.5.8-3ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 722 kB, Installed size: 2072 kB
<Anak1n> rubem: yes
<Cryptid> Y isnt the !info thing working
<rubem> Anak1n: what package?
<Cryptid> mldonkey
<Anak1n> rubem: just a sec
<slept> shinu, try man nice
<thechitowncubs> Anak1n, it isn't a pppoe network
<shinu> slept: k, right away
<rubem> Anak1n: what == which ... sorry about my english...
<Anak1n> rubem:  nvidia-glx ; nvidia-settings
<rubem> Anak1n: thank you, what about nvidia-kernel-common and source?
<thechitowncubs> I really would like some help, I've ran out of ideas trying to set this up
<Anak1n> rubem: I think U need linux-headers-2.6.10
<thechitowncubs> maybe another brain would help :P
<Anak1n> rubem: I install it yestrday :))
<Anak1n> and it's working fine
<Anak1n> rubem: look http://ubuntuguide.org/
<tristanmike> how do i stop all the spam I'm getting?
<Belutz> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<thechitowncubs> !ipw2200
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thechitowncubs
<thechitowncubs> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<butcherbird> tristanmike: what email client are you using?
<afd_> how do I get mp3 playback in rhytmbox? Don't say install w32codecs, those are for mplayer
<tristanmike> butcherbird, sorry, I meant here on irc, stupid idiots are spamming me
<thechitowncubs> if anyone can offer me help with my wireless i would appreciate it sooo much
<pablo_> what do I have to do to be able to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and or how do you get root so you can do things like that? (sorry for n00b question)
* oolon is back (gone 10:36:46)
<afd_> pablo_, sudo bash, enter the password that you gave at install
<pablo_> ok cool
<pablo_> thanks
<thechitowncubs> here is the problem... i can scan for the network and it finds it, try to connect... it says its connected, then i try to use the internet... nothing works, i don't believe it assigned me an ip, and i even tried with a static ip and nothing happened
<thechitowncubs> and when i'm allegedly connected with the router i can't ping the router either
<rubem> how do I restart the x?
<pablo_> could be a ip issue
<Dr_Willis> if you cant even ping the router - sounds like a connection issue.
<pablo_> just cause you are connected doesnt mean you are networked
<Dr_Willis> or gateway issue.
<pablo_> wifi will associate withone any ip's installed
<pablo_> without*
<treitter> is the goal to eventually remove synaptic, and just have the users use Add Programs?
<thechitowncubs> pablo_, thats what i think, i get connected, then i look at iwconfig, it shows the bit rate and tx rate and thats good
<Dr_Willis> check the file /etc/resolve(??).conf  (i think) :P it should have your gateway listed
<pablo_> yep
<zxsykco> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 or whatever your router ip is..
<thechitowncubs> but then when i look at ifconfig it doens't show an ip
<pablo_> that is what is wrong
<pablo_> you have no ip
<pablo_> and subnet
<pablo_> mask
<thechitowncubs> so should i just do what zxsykco said?
<Dr_Willis> may as well :P
<Dr_Willis> if you now the routers ip
<thechitowncubs> i do
<thechitowncubs> 192.168.1.1
<thechitowncubs> and that is what it says in network settings also
<zxsykco> Do you have dhcp running on your router/network somewhere? if not you need to assign an IP as well!
<thechitowncubs> but its worth a try
<thechitowncubs> zxsykco, ya i do have dhcp running
<thechitowncubs> my friends xp box gets an ip right away
<zxsykco> Well you should be able to pull an address with dhcpcd or dhcpd!
<rubem> Anak1n: it worked!!!! thank you!
<Anak1n> rubem : np
<rubem> what program do you recomend for burning .isos?
<Anak1n> rubem: k3b or gnomebaker
<rubem> Anak1n: k3b or gnomebaker? :)
<Anak1n> rubem: do u mean *.iso ?
<thechitowncubs_> alright well that didn't work
<thechitowncubs_> i'm plugged in right now
<mr_owen> hi
<zxsykco> Ahoy!
<thechitowncubs_> Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<rubem> Anak1n: no, burning iso and files in general
<mr_owen> i want to make my laptop dual boot with kubuntu and windows xp
<mr_owen> how should i do this ?
<esac> does anybody know of a programming IDE that supports vim command modes for editing ?
<thechitowncubs_> but ifconfig still doesn't show
<thechitowncubs_> anything
<rubem> mr_owen: lilo
<Anak1n> rubem: k3b or gnomebaker
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, what was that command again?
<esac> ubotu tell mr_owen about dualboot
<zxsykco> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 or whatever your router ip is..
<rubem> mr_owen: lilo or grub
<Anak1n> !k3b
<ubotu> Anak1n: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<zxsykco> man route will give you an overview of what route does!
<thechitowncubs_> i know that
<zxsykco> Just checking!
<thechitowncubs_> ok!
<thechitowncubs_> SIOCADDRT: File exists
<Dr_Willis> Moo?
<zxsykco> If you like to check which routes are being used type netstat -r
<youngcoder> how much hss space is needed fro ubuntu?
<rubem> does Ubuntu configures a secure iptable rule by defaulr?
<esac> i need lunch. any suggestions on what i should eat ?
<thechitowncubs_> my wired connection has the correct route and that is how i am talking to you, but my eth1 wireless connection doesn't show any routes
<rubem> youngcoder: it depends on which apps you intend to install
<esac> crap ive become so reliant on this channel for help that i'm asking how to do lunch
<rubem> youngcoder:
<youngcoder> minimal
<rubem> youngcoder: ubuntu itself isn't large
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, do you have any other ideas?
<rubem> youngcoder: I recommend at least 4 gb
<rubem> youngcoder: because you surelly will install others apps
<zxsykco> Specify routes for eth1 instead of eth0 the defualt!
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, how can i do that?
<rubem> youngcoder: I know apt-get, don't you? :)
<zxsykco> tell route or dhcpcd or whatever to use eth1 as the interface.
<eruin> anyone on latest breezy here?
<zxsykco> Somethimes eth1 will do.
<zxsykco> Sometimes you need to add a flag and eth1.
<rubem> what kind of firewall do you recomend?
<zxsykco> iptables.
<rubem> iptables or firestarer?
<thechitowncubs_> sudo route eth1 add default gw 192.168.1.1???
<zxsykco> iptables.
<pablo_> I added "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas madwifi" to "/etc/apt/sources.list" but when I do "sudo aptitude install madwifi-source gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)" I get "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "madwifi-source"No packages will beinstalled,upgraded, or removed.0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zxsykco> Try it!
<pablo_> and ideas?
<zxsykco> If you do not get an error it worked.
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, ya i got an error
<rubem> zxsikco: I'm not a *nix pro, some comunities share a common iptable configuration
<zxsykco> Well, check man route for the syntax for specifying the interface as I'm lazy and busy!
<rubem> zxsikco: do you know a good one for ubuntu?
<zxsykco> I use iptables.
<Garyu> hrm, i need some help installing my new DVD-burner
<Cryptid> !gnomebaker
<ubotu> Cryptid: Do they come in packets of five?
<zxsykco> gnomebaker is a cd burning app.
<Garyu> How do I proceed after putting the hardware in my computer? Should it just -work- like that
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, network is unreachable
<searcher`> Garyu: just use nautilus to compose a dvd
<pablo_> where is my madwifi peoples?
<pablo_> I need some help plx
<searcher`> Garyu: and burn just like you would a normal cd-r
<esac> !ask
<pablo_> I added "deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ ubuntu-seveas madwifi" to "/etc/apt/sources.list" but when I do "sudo aptitude install madwifi-source gcc-3.4 linux-headers-$(uname -r)" I get "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "madwifi-source"No packages will beinstalled,upgraded, or removed.0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zxsykco> Can you ping your router with eth1?
<searcher`> pablo_: did you run apt-get update?
<thechitowncubs_> zxsykco, no
<zxsykco> Can you ping your router with eth0?
<Garyu> searcher`: I don't need to change any settings?
<pablo_> no searcher I did not
<Garyu> just use it..?
<Garyu> ..because the damn thing doesn't seem to be responding
<searcher`> Garyu: should work just like that
<n00bster> hi, is there a windows xp Emulator in ubuntu ?
<zxsykco> The kernel needs to have support for the device as well as any apps that may use it.
<Garyu> searcher`: hmmmmm
<esac> pablo_: anytime you modify sources.list you need to run sudo apt-get update in order to download the list of packages, otherwise apt-get doesn't know about them
<zxsykco> I compile my own kernel so...
<BooZee> how can I change from one language to another? (alt+shift in windows)
<pablo_> hmm
<Garyu> zxsykco: I got the default 2.6 ubuntu kernel
<pablo_> ok let me try
<zxsykco> Yep.
<Garyu> but k3b isn't doing anything
<nico31> hi
<TiMiDo> nico31 hello
<n00bster> hi, is there a windows xp Emulator in ubuntu ?
<zovirl> I'm trying to install ogre on my 5.04 system.  This page suggests I can just install the version from debian, but synaptic wants to upgrade a LOT of stuff (like libc6, libstdc++6, locales).  Is that a good idea?
<zxsykco> Id' like for the kernel mod that supports your hardware and try insmod!
<zovirl> (bah...this page == http://www.ogre3d.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_An_SDK#Ubuntu)
<searcher`> Garyu: you can use `dmesg' from a terminal to see if the DVD burner get recognized correctly at boot-time
<Cryptid> How do i Install .tar.bz2 files
<nico31> anyone would help me with ubuntu and sound
<zxsykco> Otherwise you will have to compile the mod into the kernel...
<zovirl> cryptid that's probably a source distribution.  You have to compile it
<zxsykco> Unless ubuntu has something fancy to do that for you!
<Garyu> whegh, that gives a whole lot of "hdc: lost interrupt" messages
<zovirl> cryptid which is possible but if you can find the same package using apt/synaptic your life will be easier
<Cryptid> zovirl, how do i do that can u help me
<searcher`> Garyu: is /dev/hdc your dvd burner?
<zovirl> cryptid what package is it?
<Garyu> yeah
<Garyu> it should be ;)
<Cryptid> zovirl well i found that package but it dosent work so i got this other file
<Cryptid> zovirl mldonkey
<searcher`> Garyu: try turning off the pc and check the cable connections
<pablo_> where do I get this module-assistant (virutal package?)
<redrum> !
<Garyu> searcher`: good idea
<searcher`> Garyu: don't mess with the cables when the pc is on :-)
<Cryptid> zovirl mldonkey 2.6.4
<Garyu> searcher`: :)
<Garyu> my dev/hdd doesn't get recognized anymore either (dvd-rom)
<zovirl> cryptid so it was in the apt repositories but it didn't work?
<zxsykco> you need to edit fstab.
<zovirl> cryptid my guess is getting that work would be easier than compiling from scratch
<searcher`> Garyu: then the cable on the motherboard is probably loose
<Garyu>     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA
<Garyu>     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
<zovirl> cryptid however, if you want to compile it, the first step is to uncompress it.
<zxsykco> man tar!
<Garyu> searcher`: I'll take a look at it, first reading the dmesg output.. it's quite long :-/
<pablo_> can someone tell me how to resolve this please...   Depends: module-assistant which is a virtual package.
<Garyu> but thanks for the tip, I wasn't too sure about the connections already because the cables are hardly long enough
<zxsykco> man man ..
<zovirl> cryptid this page has lots of examples of how to uncompress different formats: http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/9542
<Garyu> just hope my PSU will take the extra load.. now two HD's, a DVD-rom and a burner
<zovirl> cryptid for .tar.bz2, you can run: tar -jxvf whatever.tar.bz2
<nalioth> Garyu: what size is it?
<Garyu> this is also in my dmesg output: "ide-cd: cmd 0x3 timed out"
<searcher`> Garyu: i have the same on a cheap psu that came with the case (300W)
<Garyu> 300W Zalman PSU
<searcher`> no problems
<Garyu> searcher`: okay, thanks for the reassurance :)
<Garyu> then I'll just powerdown and recheck the cables
<Garyu> k3b-output: /usr/bin/cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().
<Garyu> that doesn't sound good, does it?
<BooZee> Hello. I'm using gnome. How can I switch (with a shortcut) between my systems languages? (The Alt+Shift action in windows)
<zxsykco> sudo chmod 777 *.*
<zxsykco> J/k!
<j0nas`> does anybody have wireless networking with WEP working?  i'm having a little trouble
<searcher`> Garyu: that means cdrecord isn't being run as root
<Garyu> yeah, logically..
<Garyu> root is not enabled
<rubem> all: apt-get install kolf!
<rubem> kolf RULEZ!
<farion> does anyone know when breezy will release
<Garyu> should I run sudo cdrecord?
<TiMiDo> farion not yet on october i believed
<j0nas`> farion: oct. 15
<zxsykco> If you would like to use root .. type sudo passwd and supply the passwd you wish to use for root!
<farion> :)
<Garyu> zxsykco: yeah, i know
<searcher`> Garyu: no, you don't use cdrecord directly (well you could, but it's a little more difficult)
<farion> j0nas where do u get that date
<mihai> I have a question. why does not ubuntu have gaim 1.5.0?
<searcher`> Garyu: for dvd's you need growisofs btw
<j0nas`> from the development schedule www.ubuntu.com
<Garyu> just trying to burn a cdrom first :)
<Dr_Willis> mihai,  package updates are slow and  sure.. not cutting edge all the time.
<funkyHat> i've got a debian box that i'm running some X clients on... and it doesn't have a window manager or any desktop installed.
<pablo_> madwifi-source: Depends: module-assistant which is a virtual package.
<pablo_>  can someone please tell me what needs to be done to resolve this
<Garyu> it's my first cd/dvd-burning effort in Linux. My previous burner didn't get recognized at all
<searcher`> Garyu: if you add your user to the `cdrom' group you'll probably get rid of that permission error
<funkyHat> how would i go about changing the gtk theme for those apps?
<Garyu> okay
<mihai> dr_hasselhoff, I understand that, but gaim 1.5.0 is out some months now
<j0nas`> has anyone had any luck with WEP?
<j0nas`> it simply refuses to work for me
<zxsykco> Yes.
<Cryptid> zovirl thanx
<zxsykco> I forget right now though, sorry.
<mihai> Dr_Willis, I understand that, but gaim 1.5.0 is out some months now
<mihai> j0nas` has anyone had any luck with WEP?
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, package "epiphany-browser" installs a browser that is executed as "epiphany".  package "epiphany" installs a game that is called "epiphany-game".  anyone else see the problem?
<Garyu> there is no cdrom group?
<cdloe> Hallo, i am new
<searcher`> Garyu: i'm using hoary, and i have that group
<searcher`> Garyu: came default
<Garyu> i also have hoary, but no cdrom group?
<zxsykco> ??
<searcher`> Garyu: cat /etc/group|grep cdrom
<Garyu> under System > Administration > Users and Groups > .. you mean, right?
<searcher`> Garyu: yup
<searcher`> Garyu: double click on the user and there should a ckeckbox for access to cdrom drives on one of the tabpages
<Garyu> cdrom:x:24:hal,nora,arjan
<searcher`> *checkbox
<Garyu> so yeah, I have rights on cdrom (I'm arjan)
<searcher`> Garyu: you have a group cdrom
<Garyu> doh
<searcher`> Garyu: then i don't know
<searcher`> :-)
<Garyu> strange
<Garyu> but I'll check the cables first, who knows
<pablo_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<pablo_>   madwifi-source: Depends: module-assistant which is a virtual package.
<pablo_> how do I fix that please?
<funkyHat> pablo_, do sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<funkyHat> and look at the output
<pablo_> ok
<pablo_> er
<funkyHat> and choose one of the packages that it depends on
<pablo_> this apt-get is all net to me
<pablo_> thanks
<funkyHat> and apt-get install that
<funkyHat> then it should work
<delltony> is there a way to force an eject of a cdrom ? it says device busy but the device is idle
<Dr_Willis> delltony,  forceing it may make it unusable till you reboot.
<zxsykco> Maybe the device is mounted.
<delltony> well i tried to umount it
<n00bster> hi, is there a windows os, Emulator in ubuntu ? (like Viryal PC in windows) ? ?
<nalioth> pablo_: use synaptic. it's easier to keep track of things
<delltony> but it says cdrom0 device busy
<Dr_Willis> un mount has a force option. that may be the best bet to try first
<zxsykco> wine!
<ompaul> dell500, typing eject at the command line can help
<Dr_Willis> i think the gnome auto-mounter thing gets confused at times.
<delltony> it doesn't help ;)
<delltony> i tried that :)
<zxsykco> Wine is the windows emulator!
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone i got my wireless working
<pablo_> Package module-assistant is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<pablo_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<pablo_> is only available from another source
<pablo_> E: Package module-assistant has no installation candidate
<pablo_> what does that mena
<cdloe> Bin hier neu und voellig hilflos.
<zxsykco> Good.
<pablo_> I am outta luck?
<Dr_Willis> wine is not really an emulator - in the same sence that vmware, qemu, or dosbox is.
<thechitowncubs> the problem was that the wireless key in /etc/network/interfaces had my WEP key from home
<SGershon> I don't believe.
<SGershon> I studied this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=247502&postcount=1 , then I installed Breezy 5.10 on top of my Hoary 5.04, and the network device still displays as "Network Device Not Found".
<SGershon> I tried to install the driver, but it says that the gcc I'm using is not the same used to compile the Kernel.
<SGershon> Is it already time to go crazy?
<RockyBurt> lol, vmware isn't really an emulator either
<delltony> even umount -f says the same thing
<nalioth> cdloe: pardon me?
<funkyHat> !module-assistant
<ubotu> funkyHat: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<BooZee> My dns servers (which I added to "Networking") keeps disapearing everytime I start my computer!
<thechitowncubs> whats the best way to get movies playing in epiphany/firefox
<nalioth> thechitowncubs:  mplayer plugin
<thechitowncubs> totem just doesn't want to play anything
<thechitowncubs> nalioth, are you on breezy or hoary?
<munkeman> hello everyone  i tiried instal enlightenment on brezzy through apt but ut doesnt shoe up on login screen but blackbox and fulxbox do i instaled them the same way any ideas
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: it doesnt matter. ppc doesnt use any of that rot
<TiMiDo> munkeman startx enlightment
<thechitowncubs> heh
<funkyHat> pablo_, follow the tutorial that ubotu is about to tell you in a private message, and then try to install madwifi again
<nalioth> munkeman: known problem. search the forums for "enlightenment.desktop"
<munkeman> timido: thanks will try
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: ppc doesnt use any w32codecs, so player plugin TRIES to play, but fails
<j0nas`> thechitowncubs: what size key are you using for WEP?
<mirak> what equivalent is there to gzip but for binaries ?
<Dr_Willis> theres severla window managers that dont show up on the Login screen.  :P
<j0nas`> thechitowncubs: also, what hardware do you have?
<nalioth> mirak: i dont understand
<pablo_> great thansk
<BooZee> anybody?
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: do you know how to fix that?
<j0nas`> thechitowncubs: WEP simply refuses to work on my system... intel iw2200
<j0nas`> ah shit hes gone isnt he
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  make a correct WHATEVER.desktop file where gdm looks  and there ya go.
<Dr_Willis> nalioth,  now where they go.. i forget. :P
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: i know. was askin if you did. good knowin it
<nalioth> Dr_Willis: /usr/share/xsessions/
<Dr_Willis> normall just copy icewm.desktop or whatever over to enlightment.desktop edit the file to run the rght prog.
<mirak> nalioth: I want to copy my hard drive and compress with a minimum efficiency
<munkeman> nalioth: thnanx
<j0nas`> anybody here good with wireless networking?  i need a hand
<nalioth> mirak: bzip2 compresses the best, imho
<BooZee> help with some network probs?
<mirak> nalioth: I don't want best, I want fast
<TiMiDo> what's wrong BooZee
<BooZee> My dns servers (which I added to "Networking") keeps disapearing everytime I start my computer! (hoary, gnome)
<j0nas`> BooZee yes
<TiMiDo> BooZee did you put it on /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Garyu> there I am again
<Dr_Willis> BooZee,  i am having the EXACT same problem
<Garyu> somehow, I guess, a cd-player and a burner on one cable as master and slave was conflicting
<BooZee> no, I did it graphicly.. System -> Administration -> Networking
<tungsten> greetings from pa
<Seveas> BooZee, dhcp and manual dns won't work out of the box
<Dr_Willis> BooZee,  i just make a working resolv.conf and copy it back at boot time
<Seveas> !dns-dhcp
<ubotu> Using static DNS with DHCP: http://pastebin.com/370390
<Seveas> look at that for some hints
<Garyu> searcher`: the cdburner seems to work now without a problem
<Garyu> took out the player :)
<TiMiDo> Seveas it's on blank
<Dr_Willis> :P that a blank url from the bot.
<Seveas> bleh, already gone
<BooZee> so if i'll edit this file, it will be good?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<Seveas> sec, I'll recreate it on the ubuntu wiki
<Dr_Willis> lol
<alegomes> gnome-panel doesn't start. What could it be?
<thechitowncubs> I wish skype didn't take up all the audio
<pablo_> hey thanks for the link funkyhat and ubotu
<cdloe> anyone outhere speaking german?
<clast> ja ich
<funkyHat> did it work pablo_?
<Seveas> cdloe, #ubuntu-de
<Dr_Willis> Neit! :P
<BooZee> the nameservers already show in this file...
<pablo_> its compiling the madwifi drivers now :)
<funkyHat> :)
<clast> alegomes: is your system up-to-date?
<alegomes> clast: I think so
<Dr_Willis> BooZee,  i have to edit/remake the file every time i boot - something in the resolover service or somthing is messing it up for me all the time. :(
<alegomes> I'v tried to upgrade gnome-panel package, but I get some errors msgs
<zxsykco> Nicht ser gut!
<cdloe> bin ein neuer Ubuntu Nutzer  - hatte nach einen PC-Crasch und einer Diskussion mit Microschrott die Nase voll.
<alegomes> at update time, I get 404 error
<nalioth> cdloe: bitte sprechen sie im #ubuntu-de
<clast> cdloe: join #ubuntu-de das sind alle deutsch
<BooZee> Dr_Willis: than something on the boot is changing it. what is it? what scripts that run on startup deal with DNS ?
<zovirl> can anyone here help me install ogre from debian?  http://www.ogre3d.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_An_SDK#Ubuntu makes it sound easy but synaptic wants to upgrade LOTS of stuff (libc6, libstc++6, linux-image)
<minamhere> is it possible to install ubuntu from a knoppix disc?
<Dr_Willis> BooZee,  theres some sort of resolover service that changes the stuff. check the top of resolov.conf and it mentions it.
<tungsten> can you hear me?
<n00bster> can somone plz assist me ?
<Seveas> TiMiDo, Dr_Willis https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<Dr_Willis> minamhere,  not really
<pablo_> thanks guys gotta reboot and see if I have madwifi now
<minamhere> how about a mini install cd?
<alegomes> Does http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net  still exist?
<Seveas> alegomes, fortunately not
<tungsten> noobster: what;'s up
<minamhere> ive got 190 swap on knoppix, so i can burn a cd that big, but it seems not existant
<clast> n00bster: what' the problem
<Seveas> those backports were crappy
<Seveas> official backports should be used instead
<zxsykco> Microchrott die Nase voll? Was ist das?
<alegomes> where can I find a list of then?
<nalioth> alegomes: search planet.ubuntulinux.org for "backport"
<alegomes> ubuntuguide.org still have that old link
<Seveas> zxsykco, stick to english in here
<Seveas> alegomes, ubuntuguide.org is pure crap
<zxsykco> Certainly!
<nemui> hi
<thechitowncubs> has anyone successfully played a wmv video inside a browser with totem?
<thechitowncubs> with the totem plugin?
<clast> zxsykco: He meant he's fed up with Microsofts BS
<kevogod> Does Breezy have a problem with automounting CD-Roms? It is giving me trouble. It does not automount after boot and when it is mounted, the CD-Rom title is not displayed.
<nemui> can somebody recomend me a good video player?
<zxsykco> Ah. I was wondering how that was his problem!
<thechitowncubs> nemui, totem
<nuberus> nemui use xine
<tungsten> hey my cottom panel is blank?
<nemui> lol
<nemui> ^^ thanks
<tungsten> hey my bttom panel is blank?
<dap_weg> nemu: totem-xine
<clast> totem-xine nemui
<gm78> tungsten: My mom's computer does that all of the time on Ubuntu. She has to manually re-add all of the things on it
<clast> :-P
<nemui> clast, thanks
<dap_weg> yeah :)
<tga> my gthumb suddenly doesn't display thumbnails anymore
<gm78> tungsten: have'nt been able to find a solution so far
<tungsten> if I open more than one screen I don't get the icons
<major_payne> How can I install an older version of a package using apt?
<nemui> clast, does it support divx?
<tungsten> panel is prob the wrong word
<clast> major_payne: apt-get -f install
<clast> nemui: yes!
<major_payne> clast: thanks
<intrac> hi
<minamhere> does there exist a small ubuntu install cd, such that i install minimal at first then install more from net later?
<nemui> clast, ^_^ cool, thanks
<tungsten> I have xchat and mozilla up  but they do not appear in the bottom as icons
<alegomes> minamhere: what about ubuntulite.org?
<tungsten> I have kubuntu installed it works fine
<clast> nemui: you might have to install the w32codecs, I'm not sure though!
<minamhere> aleg: checking it out now
<SGershon> My Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 says "Network Device not Found".
<SGershon> What you recommend?
<gm78> tungsten: yes, it is a problem like i said earlier. you have to readd the window list and all of the other things on the bottom panel
<Seveas> install a network device
<clast> SGershon: where do you get that?
<tga> ubuntulite is similar to xubuntu
<SGershon> Thnks! Seveas!
<SGershon> I have a Marvell Yukon installed.
<tga> they should just merge forces
<Seveas> SGershon, install a real one :)
<SGershon> I get that in the "Network" GUI.
<tga> SGershon, lspci to see what chipset that is
<ubuntu> .org
<tga> .cx
<SGershon> Ok. I'll reboot, enter ubuntu, lspci, then come back with the result. Will you wait for me?  ;)
<d33p> I installed the ati drivers referenced in ubuntuguide.com, fgl_gxgears runs good, but when I play a video file full screen it doesn't antialias and see massive pixels, with the mesa not 3d accelerated driver it antialiased :( trying to install the closed ati driver from the ati page but it gives me pipe error since it tries to overrite stuff already installed when I alien the rpm
<minamhere> ubuntu lite is too big to burn using knoppix right now
<Seveas> d33p, ubuntuguide is crap
<Seveas> drivers installed from ati.com will only give errors
<d33p> Seveas, good starter but just that... starter
<tga> SGershon, sounds like a lot of work.. you need to figure out exactly what chipset that is so you find a driver for it
<Seveas> use ubuntu-provided ati drivers
<tga> SGershon, did you try to google for your card name?
<Seveas> d33p, for starters it's the worst
<SGershon> Can I figure it from WinXP?
<clast> d33P: install drivers from the ubuntu sources and run fglrxconfig
<Seveas> since it contains nothing but crud
<SGershon> I even found the topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47615&page=4
<SGershon> From there I learned that installing Breezy should work (jump to page 5 or 6).
<d33p> clast, how do I install drivers from the ubuntu sources?
<SGershon> I installed Breezy 5.10, but it did not work!  :(
<tga> SGershon, they say here there are two Yukons
<clast> d33p: e.g. with synaptic! search for fglrx
<tga> SGershon, did you sudo modprobe ns83820?
<Doonz> is there a major change from hoary to breezy?
<SGershon> what does this do?
<clast> Doonz: tons of them
<d33p> clast, that's what I did before and doesn't antialias movies on full screen, well, let me check with fglrxconfig ;S
<tga> SGershon, it loads the driver module that might talk to your card
<Doonz> ok so it would be beneficial to me to upgrade to brrezy now?
<tga> SGershon, after that you should take a look at the last lines of `dmesg` to see what it's doing
<clast> d33p: you need to run it as root! sudo fglrxconfig
<tga> SGershon, and maybe try `ifconfig -a` to see if you suddenly have an eth0
<clast> d33p: the default choices are good, besides keyboard layout and stuff
<tga> SGershon, it's possible that Breezy has the right drivers but it doesn't automatically load them
<clast> Doonz: is your hoary running without any problems?
<Doonz> yeah
<Doonz> havent had an issue since i installed it 3 months ago
<Fearan> anyone knwo how to mount windows shares in a local folder like /media/net?
<tga> SGershon, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=13421
<d33p> any command in console to see which cpu is in the machine?
<Ng> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Fearan> anyone knwo how to mount windows shares in a local folder like /media/net?
<d33p> thanks Ng
<tga> Fearan, one way is to use Gnome > places > network servers
<Fearan> tga: i can mount it like that...
<tga> Fearan, then what's the problem?
<clast> Doonz: i doesn't hurt to upgrade to breezy, but in your case it might not be necessary right now
<Doonz> ok
<Fearan> tga: it mounts to smb://192.168.1.47
<SGershon> So, I'll reboot and enter linux. I''l do lspci, then modprobe, then ifconfig -a.
<clast> Doonz: even though breezy is really, really nice! :-D
<Vaske_Car> Anybody know how to access network drives (Samba) from Knoppix? (KDE)
<Fearan> tga: i want to mount it to the file tree
<SGershon> Wat else should I do there, before I return here?
<tga> SGershon, lspci will just show you a list of pci devices, take a look for your network controler.. it shouldn't help much
<lizardboy> whats the easiest way to add a user with the terminal? (server install)
<thechitowncubs> Is there a way to play WMV files in Breezy w/ totem?
<tga> SGershon, try to modprobe that, then look at the end of dmesg and see if it recognized the card or not
<Seveas> install totem-xine and w32codecs
<clast> thechitowncubs: install the w32codecs from the merillat repo
<tga> Fearan, sudo apt-get install smbfs, then smbmount //192.168.1.47/sharename /media/net/whatever
<Fearan> tga: ok
<tga> SGershon, ifconfig -a will show you all network interfaces.. if you have an eth0 you're in business
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: w32codecs and luck
<thechitowncubs> clast: is there a link to that?
<SGershon> I remember having an eth0
<nalioth> clast: we have a info bot here
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thechitowncubs about w32codecs
<tga> SGershon, do you have more than one card in your machine?
<tga> SGershon, if you have an eth0 that means the driver is working, you only need to give the interface an address or something
<SGershon> no, but I have a wifi as well
<Fearan> tga: 8293: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<Fearan> SMB connection failed
<tga> SGershon, sudo dhclient eth0
<clast> nalioth: what do you meand by that?
<tga> Fearan, well does that share exist or not?
<thechitowncubs> is there any way to limit the upload speed with gnome-bittorrent?
<tga> SGershon, ah, ok, then eth0 must be your other (wifi) card
<thechitowncubs> nevermind that
<Fearan> tga: i did "smbmount //192.168.1.47/ /media/warp10"
<BooZee> Seveas: thanks for the dns-dhcp help. it worked!
<nalioth> clast: if you type !w32codecs you'll get info from the bot
<clast> nalioth: oh cool! thanks!
<tga> Fearan, and what did I tell you to mount? you need to specify a share name
<Fearan> tga: ok
<alegomes> upgrading gnome-panel....
<nalioth> clast: dont recommend marillat (it can break ubuntu)
<d33p> clast, isn't fglrxconfig just for xfree and not for xorg?
<tga> SGershon, why don't you get wifi going and come here from Ubuntu?
<clast> d33p: no it wroks with xorg as well
<idleo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<d33p> clast, ok
<signifer123> hey
<Fearan> tga: it didn't work
<signifer123> k...
<tga> Fearan, you need to be more specific than that
<Unununium> I might have an idea why I always get "Ign" for updating hoary-extras... the URI to fetch is .../Packages.bz2 yet the servers only seem to have .../Packages.gz
<St`> hello, gnome crash, x crash, why ?
<Fearan> tga: smbmount "//192.168.1.47/Dan XP Docs/" /media/warp10/DanXPDocs
<tga> is there a /media/warp10/DanXPDocs dir?
<Fearan> tga: yes
<St`> nessuno ITALIANO ?.. help ...
<Fearan> tga: it's the same error
<nalioth> !ita
<ubotu> italiano es #ubuntu-it per favore, andiamo! Grazi ... prego! :-)
<Unununium> Is there an option or something I can set in sources.list to select between Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz?
<tga> Fearan, try `smbmount //192.168.1.47/Dan\ XP\ Docs /media/whatever
<lightsource> How do I move files without getting "You do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<Fearan> tga: already did. same error
<Unununium> lightsource: get permission
<nalioth> lightsource: use the terminal
<tga> Fearan, are you sure that share name exists?
<Fearan> tga: yes
<tga> Fearan, smbclient -L //192.168.1.47
<lightsource> get permission in terminal?
<Fearan> tga: ok
<Unununium> What is it you are trying to do?
<lightsource> install some plugins for firefox manually
<lightsource> the only thing, is that I don't have permission with ANYTHING really...
<nalioth> lightsource: you can use the terminal and give yourself permission to move things
<Unununium> Into where?  You should be able to do that in your ~/.mozilla directory
<lightsource> how?
<clast> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightsource about cli
<Fearan> tga: ok, it just told me everything that's ober there
<tga> Fearan, is there a share by that name?
<Unununium> And you certainly have permissions for ~/.mozilla
<Fearan> tga: yes... and i already knew it too
<Unununium> (~ is your home directory)
<nalioth> lightsource: the terminal is very powerful for getting things done
<Fearan> tga: i have been able to access it through nautilus by smb://192.168.1.47
<tga> Fearan, if you're still getting 'no such share' something must be wrong, probably in the share name
<Fearan> tga: ok
<Unununium> Any hints on the Packages.gz versus Packages.bz2 issue?
<clast> Unununium: what exactly is the issue
<Unununium> Can't apt-get update anything from hoary-extras ("Ign")
<Fearan> tga: i think it worked with sudo
<Unununium> I see that it's requesting Packages.bz2, but every mirror I've looked at has Packages.gz
<Fearan> tga: yeah it did
<tga> Fearan, that's strange
<Fearan> tga: so how so i correctly add it to fstab?
<Seveas> Unununium, 'Ign' is not an error...
<lightsource> thankyou nalioth
<clast> Unununium: sorry can't help you on that one
<Unununium> I know, but because of it I can't get at any hoary-extras packages
<tga> Fearan, //192.168.1.47/sharename /media/whatever smbfs defaults,umask=0 0 0
<drazQ> hi
<Fearan> tga: ok
<nalioth> Unununium: some mirrors have .bz2
<tga> Fearan, if your other machine is not always up it might be an idea to add the "noauto" option, then you can mount it with just `mount /media/whatever`
<Seveas> Unununium, does apt-get install give errors about stat failed?
<Unununium> naliot: not according to google
<Seveas> Unununium, look at the official ubuntu mirrors for an example...
<primoturbo> what's the command to kill gnome/natalius so I can see icon changes?
<Seveas> primoturbo, <ctrl> r
<Fearan> tga: it's always up, so auto?
<Unununium> Seveas: no, but why should it?  I'm not asking to install any hoary-extras packages (they're not even listed)
<primoturbo> I need a terminal command
<primoturbo> it's killall something
<Unununium> Seveas: none of the examples have worked for me
<Fearan> tga: or just leave it?
<Seveas> Unununium, doesn't matter -- if it cannot find a listing from a repository it will complain
<Unununium> 'Your search - "Index of /dists/hoary-extras/main/binary-i386" Packages.bz2 - did not match any documents. '
<primoturbo> how do I killall gnome?
<ompaul> primoturbo, killall nautilus
<tga> Fearan, auto is part of defaults, so no need
<blackheart-uk> talking of updating, I'm new to linux and I've got a message telling me that I have updates available, but it asks me for a password when I click the icon, what might the password be?
<Seveas> Unununium, that makes no sense...
<St`> my gnome crash... why ?
<primoturbo> yeah I know about that one
<Fearan> tga: ok
<primoturbo> there is one more
<ompaul> primoturbo, for gnome ctrl-alt-backspage
<primoturbo> killall gnome or something
<ompaul> primoturbo, for gnome ctrl-alt-backspace that is
<primoturbo> I'm updating atm
<Unununium> I know it makes no sense... this is stupid.  Why gz?
<clast> primoturbo: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<clast> primoturbo: or log out and do CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<ompaul> clast, I think they did already :)
<primoturbo> bah I didn't need that
<Unununium> hmm, oh well, maybe it's requesting both .bz2 and .gz...
<primoturbo> I wanted to restart the gnome panel not restart gnome
<alegomes> may I paste an error message here?
<clast> ompaul: hmm...
<Seveas> alegomes, no
<kevogod> killall gnome-panel
<Seveas> there are pastebins for that
<primoturbo> thnx
<Unununium> But the --print-uris doesn't show that
<alegomes> nautilus is crashing
<alegomes> a parsing problem. But I don't have any idea of where it's happening
<d33p_> clast, fglrxconfig created me a xf86config-4 I move this file to xorg.conf?
<lightsource> I did everything it did for the mv file and stuff, and I still get a permission denied error
<antilope> hello, anyone can help about how to mount cdrw?
<d33p_> can I move a xf86config-4 to a xorg.conf?
<clast> d33p: wtf? it should creat a xorg.conf! it just did it for me a couple hours ago!! which version of the driver to you have?
<Dr_Willis> ive had fglrxconfig - make some very nasty x configs
<InitMass> what's the advantage with gstreamer over xine?
<primoturbo> Who is using 5.10?
<clast> InitMass: nothing imho, at least not concering video playback
<Seveas> primoturbo, no one
<InitMass> clast, why are people using it then?
<d33p_> clast, the xorg-driver-fglrx is version 6.8.0-8.8.25-0
<primoturbo> why not?
<InitMass> clast, i'm on breezy if that matters
<primoturbo> is it unstable?
<primoturbo> cause it runs fine for me
<Seveas> 5.10 is released in october, there are lot's using the breezy development branch though
<InitMass> primoturbo, it can't play my movies
<primoturbo> really?
<InitMass> primoturbo, yes
<primoturbo> I'll get it to run
<primoturbo> with your help :P
<InitMass> primoturbo, i can play the sound but not the video
<clast> InitMass: well I don't know! in my opinion gstreamer is not really slick yet
<mtp> Hiya
<primoturbo> I'm sure there is a way to fix it all there is always a way
<InitMass> clast, are u using breezy?
<clast> d33p: are you running hoary or breezy?
<mtp> Quick question. I have a debian box right now
<dap_weg> gstreamer still sucks
<clast> InitMass: yes
<mtp> is it possible to just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mtp> and upgrade to ubuntu?
<Seveas> mtp, sarge -> breezy should work
<d33p_> clast, i'm in hoary 5.10
<Seveas> but ymmv
<mtp> Seveas: I'm using sid
<clast> InitMass: and I'm using totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<Seveas> mtp, then you'll have problems
<mtp> OK
<Seveas> but nothing unfixable, you just need to know apt and dpkg a bit more
<clast> d33p: hoary is 5.04 breezy is 5.10...
<Chinaman> can someone help me with ALSA?
<mtp> so would it be easier to back up /home and /etc/{passwd,shadow} and stick the install cd in :P
<d33p_> clast, true, sorry hoary 5.04
<drazQ> how do I add repositories from shell? the wiki explains how to do it in X but ..
<Seveas> mtp, yes :)
<lightsource> even after using the terminal, I get access denied.
<Seveas> since the install takes only 30 minutes that is the quickest route :)
<clast> d33p: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28driver%29
<mtp> Seveas: Okey dokey.
<antilope> plz, i have 2 cdrw into my machine, i have running ubuntu liveCD in one and i want to burn in the another one, how i can do this?
<lightsource> even after using the terminal, I get access denied.
<clast> antilope: choose the other device to be the burning device for you project
<d33p_> clast, did that earlier, it worked but fullscreen video lost antialiasing
<antilope> how i can do that?
<d33p_> clast, should I move to breezy?
<primoturbo> Has anyone seen that app that allows u to send radio via your monitor? It's for linux only.
<antilope> i do this... cdrocord -v dev=3,0,0 image.iso but try to use the one that have running liveCD
<Alex_BO> ciao!come faccio ad estrarre da una tarball SOLO un file?
<clast> d33p: you might as well! but it's weird because the driver you installed seemed rather old...
<mtp> Also, how well is xfce supported on breezy?
<mumbles> hello... im installing ubntu onot a mahcne and it wont wright the changes to the harddrive
<primoturbo> Also I just heard that Quake4 will have a linux release.
<clast> mtp: as well as any other distri
<primoturbo> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=986
<jomo> any tips on install to HP omnibook6000 and XP dual boot
<mtp> clast: great.
<clast> yeah, that's gonna rock, primoturbo
<d33p_> clast, moving to breezy is changing all the hoary to breezy in apt sources list and apt-get update, upgrade, right?
<d33p_> clast, dist-upgrade sorry
<MikeStyle> hey, im trying to install gimp version 3.4 but it says i need glib 2.8 when i compile and it says i only have 2.6
<primoturbo> AM radio signals from your monitor - http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/
<primoturbo> has anyone tried this?
<primoturbo> I would really like to try it
<clast> d33p_ yeah it should! i can recommend breezy without any regrets! :-)
<thechitowncubs> is there a way to change the port gnome-bittorent uses?
<d33p_> clast, =)
<chrisbudden14> When Breezy is fully released, will there just be a whole lot of updates for beta users?
<MikeStyle> theshitowncubs, gnome bittorrent is crap, search synaptic for a better client
<primoturbo> so ubuntu doesn't have gcc/c++
<primoturbo> which packages do I need to get it?
<Kyral> it does
<Kyral> build-essential
<HappyFool> primoturbo: build-essential. it's on the cd
<Kyral> but spelled right
<primoturbo> is that the command to use it?
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> its a metapack that installs all the compiler goodies
<HappyFool> use synaptic or apt-get to install it
<Kyral> you use it in the same way
<thechitowncubs> MikeStyle, I like gnome-bittorrent i just want a simple client
<primoturbo> I see
<clast> apt-get install build-essential (or however you spell it)
<primoturbo> I will use synaptic after it updates
<StyXman> if breezy entirely cimpiled w/ gcc-4.0, or it's included only `because we can?
<Deitrich> Anyone here happen to have the horizontal/vertical frequencies for an iBook G3 12 inch notebook?
<primoturbo> thnx
<MikeStyle> thechitowncubs, okay, ur loss
<Kyral> StyXman, its an odd combo
<primoturbo> also anyone know anything about libSDL
<Kyral> some things are GCC 3.4 (Like the KERNEL) and others use GCC4
<primoturbo> I need that also but I don't know what the hell it is and the site for it is down
<StyXman> Kyral: interesting
<ishit> after i say reload in synaptic, it does an update then gives this error message: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ishit> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<ishit> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<primoturbo> cause I want to try the am monitor signals thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ishit!*@*]  by Seveas
<lightsource_> even after using the terminal, I get access denied, how do I change the attributes of my user?
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<HappyFool> ishit: please don't paste here
<clast> it's some graphics output layer afaik, primoturbo
<Seveas> and that repo is thrown away, use official backports
<StyXman> Kyral: ok, tx
<HappyFool> primoturbo: libsdl is probably what you want (i see a libsdl1.2 as well; i'm not sure what the difference is)
<primoturbo> alright I'll see if I can get it, really wana try monitor am radio
<MikeStyle> can anyone help with my problem?
<primoturbo> I just had something crash on my while updating on breezy preview
<clast> what are the official backports right now?
<Seveas> !tell clast about backports
<Deitrich> guess nobody has those freqs *Grin*
<mtp> Deitrich: doesn't tempest require a CRT
<shammy> i'm getting an error that i can't mount the selected partition whenever i try to boot to ubuntu from grub
<clast> thx seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b kataklsym!*@*]  by Seveas
<Deitrich> its up and running *breezy prev* but stuck in 640x480
<mtp> oh
<mtp> huh
<fredforfaen> !kernel
<primoturbo> This channel is logged and hosted, it's kinda cool if I search for myself I see all the problems I had in the past and how I solved them
<primoturbo> yahoo seems to find it
<lightsource> after trying to use the terminal to move files I still get access denied, how do I change the attributes of my user?
<coachz^> is there a way with ubuntu to update/install packages on an OFFLINE computer ?
<lightsource> after trying to use the terminal to move files I still get access denied, how do I change the attributes of my user?
<primoturbo> coachz: probally is a way to burn it on a cd or something
<coachz^> i want to use my thumbdrive
<SGershon> Hi! I am back.
<SGershon> My problem was that my Network Device was not recognized.
<SGershon> I did like you suggested, but no avail. Here you can se ethe output of the comands:
<SGershon> lspci: http://pastebin.com/379941
<SGershon> modprobe: { empty = no output! }
<SGershon> ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/379943
<shedi> lightsource, chown -R user:user /home/user
<SGershon> dhclient: http://pastebin.com/379945
<lightsource> user = username?
<coachz^> and go between the online box and offline box with the thumbdrive
<shedi> lightsource, yes
<SGershon> tga, can you recommend a solution?
<lightsource> thnx
<shedi> lightsource, you need to be root to do this
<primoturbo> You could probally do it some how, why not just put in a network card and connect the computer the to internet for the time being
<mumbles> is there help on installing gnome ?
<clast> I'm outta here!
<lightsource> oh
<lightsource> ok
<nalioth> mumbles: ?
<SGershon> I could see nothing that help me.
<SGershon> Maybe you can help me understand the outputs...
<mumbles> nalioth - i have a server installed - and its not doing much- i want to put a window manager on it
<mumbles> apt-get install kde dident work
<mumbles> at least x dosent
<MikeStyle> mumbles, check synaptic for KDE
<Kyral> How do I set Environment Variables to be constant (ie, don't change as shell sessions close and open)?
<InitMass> how do i set which soundcard to use when totem is using totem-xine?
<SGershon> tga, Seveas, can you recomend some next steps in order to solve this mistery?
<Dr_Willis> Kyral,  set/export  them in your .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Tomcat_> Kyral: Set them in the parent process of the shells... but afaik you can't make them non-writable.
<Kyral> ah good!
<Dr_Willis> Bash Fundamentals. :P time to read a bash tutorial or 2
<Kyral> I just want to make it so that dch would stop putting "kyral@localhost.localdomain" as my email
<tylo> Anyone here available to help me with a problem with Wine?
<Seveas> Kyral, dch -d your@mailaddress
<Dr_Willis> >hic<
<Seveas> dch -e I mean
<Dreamer3> what's the fastest way to sync me clock to a good source?
<Seveas> or export DEBEMAIL=your@address
<Dreamer3> (wihtout rebooting)
<Kyral> ty Seveas
<Dr_Willis> install/start/use the ntp service i think.
<Kyral> what about the name on my PGP key?
<Signifer123> hey
<Dreamer3> i don't know what init script does it at starup
<tga> SGershon, you should have tried to `sudo modprobe ns83820`
<tga> SGershon, modprobe with no module name to load will do nothing
<Dreamer3> Dr_Willis: ntpdate service :) thanks, worked great
<tylo> I am getting this error from trying to run an install application in Wine: err:virtual:map_image Image was mapped at 0x51280000: standard load address for a Win32 program (0x00400000) not available
<SGershon> tga, I did "sudo modprobe ns83820". It returned no output. Wierd?
<SGershon> How can that be?
<tga> SGershon, no, that's what many unix commands do.. if there's no error they don't say anything
<SGershon> Ah, ok.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ppp-70-250-194-147.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net %ishit!*@* %*!*@71-8-63-117.dhcp.leds.al.charter.com %mike__!*@*]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> thats NOT weird. :) its the way it should be
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Dr_Willis> check 'dmesg' out put
<tga> SGershon, eth0 is your Intel wireless card I assume
<rafael> hello
<QT4Dance> Can I customize the the packages included in the installation CD and then remaster it?
<tga> QT4Dance, yes
<QT4Dance> Any tutorials
<QT4Dance> for that?
<SGershon> tga, yes.
<rafael> hi duds
<SGershon> My lspci says:
<SGershon> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 4351 (rev 10)
<nalioth> QT4Dance: look at wiki.ubuntu.com
<tga> SGershon, sounds like you don't have the right driver for that card of yours
<mumbles> ok, i cant install a window manager on this compaq machene
<BooZee> the screen resolution of the login screen is diffrent  than what I setup. after I log in, the resolution changes to the correct resolution. how can I make the login resolution the same as mine?
<QT4Dance> nalioth, Okay I will check it
<QT4Dance> thanks
<tga> SGershon, your best bet is to google for it and see if anyone has managed to get it going
<SGershon> From that thread I pasted before seemed like Breezy 5.10 have the driver.
<rafael> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<netdur> boot manager gone!?
<nalioth> rafael: key stick?
<SGershon> tga: And I got the driver I found in ubuntuforums from syskonnects (something like this), but when installing, it aid that my gcc was with a different version tat the one used to compile the kernel!!!
<rafael> what?
<tga> SGershon, did you install build-essentials?
<yuacht> hey, is upgrading for breezy safe?
<SGershon> install build-essentials?
<nalioth> yuacht: you are less than 2 weeks away from official release
<Seveas> netdur, yes, it errors on Ubuntu menu.lst files
<SGershon> I pressed enter for normal installation.
<St`> tga,  hi, i've a problem if i change the theme of gnome my system freeze can you help me?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.215.154.182 *!*@82.208.156.165 *!*@81.213.255.63 *!*@84-73-4-177.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@202.69.54.243 *!*@86.104.125.2 *!*@195.24.94.132 *!*@d80-170-137-239.cust.tele2.fr]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@86.104.125.85 *!*@KulaK-195-04.mmc.ro *!*@194.102.171.89 *!*@222.124.20.90]  by Seveas
<tga> St`, don't change the theme then :)
<tylo> nalioth: Have a moment?
<St`> why ? it's a bug ?
<yuacht> nalioth, yes i know that =) just checking
<tga> St`, not in Hoary, and I know nothing about Breezy
<nalioth> tylo: sure thing
<SGershon> What about this build-essentials?
<SGershon> I pressed enter for normal installation.
<netdur> Seveas, thanks
<tylo> nalioth: Do you know much about Wine errors or anyone who might?
<QT4Dance> I tried the wiki but I didn
<tga> SGershon, if you are going to compile things make sure you install the package 'build-essentials'.. it installs a bunch of things you need to copile stuff
<HappyFool> it's 'build-essential' -- it's a package which will cause the C and C++ compiler to be installed
<QT4Dance> 't find what i am looking for
<SGershon> A-ha.
<SGershon> Thanks tga.
<QT4Dance> can u kindly send me direct link?
<nalioth> SGershon: install the gcc version you need, and in the terminal you are using to compile, type "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" or whatever version you need atm
<St`> FOLK...  hi, i've a problem if i change the theme of gnome my system freeze can you help me?
<tga> St`, are you trying to use a specific theme or does it freeze no matter what you choose?
<SGershon> Actually, I'd ratter not install anything yet. I just wanted my network device to be found!  ;)
<nalioth> tylo: heh. i run PowerPC ubuntu. Wine is a thing foreign to me. have you tried #wine?
<tylo> nalioth: Hm. Never thought to try that. Thanks.
<HappyFool> i think it might be #winehq
<tylo> HappyFool Oh.
<tylo> Yes, many more people in WineHQ.
<SGershon> atg, nalioth, how can I know the version gcc should be?
<InitMass> how do i set which soundcard to use when totem is using totem-xine?
<nalioth> SGershon: 4.0 is default in breezy
<Kyral> InitMass, it uses whatever is set in the Volume Control
<tga> I thought people were unhappy with Fedora for having gcc4 as the default
<SGershon> Damn, I'm getting lost.
<Kyral> I think....
<SGershon> ;)
<tga> something about stuff not compiling right
<QT4Dance> I found some artickle about remastering live CD, but I want to remaster installation CD
<Kyral> I only use 1 soundcard :P
<nalioth> QT4Dance: remastering is remastering
<St`> tga,  my system freeze also when i change my theme
<yuacht> nalioth, are there any known issues with the current breezy at all?
<tga> St`, did you add a new theme or is it just the default?
<St`> freeze also when i use it normally
<SGershon> When using red-hat in the work, I don't need to worry for these things, the sysadmin install everything. Now it's my chance to learn!  ;)
<QT4Dance> nalioth, u mean i can remaster the installation CD as I remaster Live CD
<St`> default
<nemui> id installed the totem video player, but , what does it need to play divx , or xvid video files?
<nalioth> yuacht: no major issues. we are almost to the Preview Release point
<InitMass> Kyral, which volume control do you mean?
<SGershon> tga, I'll try to install the Build-essentials now.
<SGershon> Anything else you recomend doing while I am at the linux, before I come back?
<tga> St`, sounds like you have a bigger problem if your machine freezes randomly
<nalioth> QT4Dance: same procedure, different expectation
<St`> tga,  it's not only changing theme that freeze my system
<snausages> hi, i cant figure out how to not show window contents while dragging... in gnome/metacity
<tga> SGershon, it's build-essential and you still need to do the CC backflip to use gcc3.x
<SGershon> I don't know if I need to use gcc3.x
<SGershon> That's the big problem.
<tga> St`, if you're not on a laptop try disabling acpi and/or apm
<Hikaru79> What is the difference between 'sync' and 'async' parametrs in NFS, and which one is safer?
<St`> tga, pc desktop ..
<Kyral> InitMass, the one in the Sound & Video Menu
<tga> St`, you might have hardware (ram) problems.. if that's the case nothing will help you
<tga> St`, you could try to pass noacpi and noapm to the kernel
<SGershon> I don't know if I need to use gcc3.x. How could I?
<ptlo> Hikaru79, sync and async parameters are not NFS only - for example you can use them for your usb drives, or floppies, etc. they direct write-cache. if you use async, every time data is written to disk, it's written to a memory cache instead, and disk I/O is done a bit later (up to 30s later, i believe). if you use sync, the data is immediately written
<St`> tga, mouse is in moviment...
<HappyFool> snausages: one way is to enable 'reduced_resources' in gconf
<Kyral> SGershon, for what?
<Hikaru79> ptlo, I see. So then async would be safer, but slower?
<InitMass> Kyral, i've been searching alot for it. can you point me more directly to the spot? is it in the totem app you mean?
<HappyFool> snausages: under apps -> metacity -> general
<PReDaCoN> tga, i think that is a configuration problem of X or driver problem
<Kyral> InitMass, nope, in the GNOME Menus
<thompa> hi anybody!
<ptlo> Hikaru79, so, 'async' means better performance, and 'sync' means, if the floppy/usb/network drive becomes unavailable, you are sure all the data you wanted to write on it is safely there  (with async you might've lost a few seconds' worth of writes)
<HappyFool> snausages: that also removes animations
<Kyral> SGershon, if it won't compile with GCC4 it will most likely tell you :P
<ramdiaz> anyone know what happened to the boot manager option in breezy?  after the last update it dissapeared, and i need to use it because everytime i update the kernel it resets my GRUB, so now I can't access my Windows or Hoary partition
<tga> PReDaCoN, no idea then, maybe you can suggest a better option
<Hikaru79> ptlo, I see. Thank you! =) I'll go with sync then.
<SGershon> Kyral: I told beofre that when trying to install the driver for my Marvell Yukon Network Device, it said that my gcc was not of the same version used to compile the kernel.
<ptlo> Hikaru79, sync is safer but a bit slower
<thompa> anybody know: if i go to disk manager in Breezy and add my windows partition, how can i access it later?
<tristanmike> ramdiaz, it has been removed
<ramdiaz> how come>
<QT4Dance> nalioth, the article I found is not in English :D? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCdCustomizationHowToBr
<Kyral> SGershon, the Kernel is compiled with GCC3.4
<BooZee> I need some help.. the screen resolution of the login screen is diffrent  than what I setup. after I log in, the resolution changes to the correct resolution. how can I make the login resolution the same as mine?
<SGershon> Oh. I see.
<SGershon> thanks, than.
<Kyral> run this command in the shell
<tristanmike> ramdiaz, aparently there was a conflict with something
<Kyral> after you have installed GCC3.4
<Kyral> export CC=gcc-3.4
<nalioth> QT4Dance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<ramdiaz> ohh i see, how can i do it then, edit the GRUB file?
<thompa> should i set my access path to my home directory?
<InitMass> Kyral, system>preferences>sound>general>default sound card is set correctly but totem still doesn't use that card
<QT4Dance> thank u
<snausages> HappyFool thanks
<SGershon> Kyral, tga, nalioth: I'll reboot as ubuntu, then try it, then come back to tell you.
<InitMass> Kyral, rhythmbox uses the right card
<Kyral> InitMass, this is why Totem sucks.....get VLC :P
<InitMass> Kyral, that is not what i wanted to hear
<InitMass> Kyral, is there any config file i can edit?
<ptlo> InitMass, that's because rhytmbox and system-prefs-sound-general-default card use GStreamer framework, and you said you used totem-xine
<thompa> when i try to open home folder, desktop ,or my computer: permission denied?
<ptlo> so in totem-xine you have to specify it manuall (probably by editing some config file)
<tristanmike> ramdiaz, you must edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kyral> oops sorry nalioth
<ramdiaz> ohh ok, thanks tristanmike
<InitMass> ptlo, yes, beacause the gstreamer framework can't play many codecs at all
<drazQ> hmm, I just installed subversion and can connect to it .. but I can't find /home/svn/ (doesn't exist) and the server says "Could not open the requested SVN filesystem" when trying to access from a browser .. anyone know what my problem might be?
<Kyral> InitMass, VLC can play a lot outta the box
<tristanmike> ramdiaz, np
<InitMass> Kyral, i don't think it's as nice as totem and not as fast
<thompa> I added my windows partition just now to home/user and now am denied access to all files
<Kyral> InitMass, I'm gonna stop myself before this goes to flamewar mode :P
<InitMass> ptlo, you don't have any solution for my problem either, do you??
<InitMass> Kyral, hehe
<thompa> anybody know: is this a bug?
<ptlo> InitMass, sorry I can't help you since i don't use totem-xine :(
<thompa> Failed to change to directory '/home/thom' (Permission denied)
<InitMass> ptlo, are you using totem-gstreamer?
<intolerance> yo
<intolerance> can anyone help me with sound @ a thinkpad600e?
<intolerance> i have done as described in the forum
<intolerance> but i am still having problems
<intolerance> ty
<n00bster> sorry, my Internet connection got cutoff last time, can you answer me again?  (about Windows Emulator)
<ptlo> InitMass, yup. that and mplayer when totem-gst doesn't work :)
<butcherbird> thompa: what was the exact command you typed to mount?
<Kyral> thompa, you have specify the mount options
<thompa> thanks
<Kyral> !NTFS
<thompa> i went to system administration
<Kyral> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<eruin> aww, did anyone read the latest tux magazine?
<InitMass> ptlo, it has to be often totem-gst doesn't work for movies
<thompa> disks: added windows partition
<thompa> now i am unable to access any files via places
<snausages> one more question... where can i get the fixedsys font for linux?
<thompa> probably because it requires root acess?
<Kyral> hey wow...the latest Breezy update autochanges the Foot Logo to the Ubuntu Logo
<butcherbird> thompa: mount -o umask=0000 etc /dev/hd8 /whatever for instance
<intolerance> aaawww
<intolerance> can anybody help me?
<QT4Dance> nalioth, Sorry for bother I read how do I customize live CD its is simple. install it some where - install whatever packages you want - type 1 or 2 commands and it works
<thompa> ok
<QT4Dance> But still I don't know how to customize installation CD
<thompa> butcherbird: i cant access any terminal or file
<QT4Dance> I don't want to install packages
<thompa> permission denied
<QT4Dance> I want to add packages to the installer
<QT4Dance> or remove from it
<ptlo> InitMass, well it works for some, and, true, i use mplayer a lot from the command line (i'm a recent slackware convert :-) ... but if you install the plugins from the universe i believe gstreamer plays a great deal of formats (plus, there's pitfdll support in breezy, and with that gstreamer can use w32 codecs, so it should play everything xine can play)
<Kyral> QT4Dance, why?
<thompa> all i did was add my windows partition through the gui to home/thom
<thompa> now im locked out
<Kyral> Thats a bug for the GUI Mounter
<jayson_I> hi!
<Kyral> doesn't write to fstab...
<InitMass> ptlo, can you please tell me which plugings and how i should install the w32 plugins?
<butcherbird> thompa: try alt-ctrl-f2 login then type sudo umount /something
<thompa> ok
<Kyral> Anyone know if its normal for Beep Media Player to spawn two processes of itself?
<Hikaru79> If there is a space in a directory name in /etc/fstab, does it need to be escaped or is the parser smart enough to not tokenize it?
<Kyral> You need to escape it
<tga> Hikaru79, escape it
<n00bster> i'm looking for a linux software that will Emulate Windows XP you know one ?
<thompa> butcherbird: you mean i should try  and unmount the windows partition??
<Hikaru79> Ah, thanks. With \ right?
<QT4Dance> My problem that I ubuntu has some packages on the installation CD that I find useless and Doesn't have some packages that I find very important. I want to give this CD to one of my friends who don't have internet connection so I want to replace the useless packages with usefull one then remaster the CD
<nalioth> n00bster: xpdm
<jayson_I> VMware
<Kyral> Hikaru79, yes
<intolerance> n00bster,  cedega , winex
<tga> n00bster, you mean run XP on top of linux or have something that looks like XP or what?
<tga> lol nalioth :)
<QT4Dance> did u get the point?
<Kyral> QT4Dance, how do you know they have the same preferences as you?
<butcherbird> thompa: I would unmount it then mount via console.
<QT4Dance> I know
<QT4Dance> this is not the problem
<thompa> ok thanks will try
<jayson_I> nOObster: VMware
<Kyral> I'd just throw the additional packages and their depends on a DVD/CD
<thompa> its little things like this...
<QT4Dance> kyncani, then what?
<n00bster> i want to run another sesion, 1 linux, other linux terminl XP Emulator
<Kyral> <--Kyral Not kyncani
<QT4Dance> Sorry
<nalioth> n00bster: qemu
<Kyral> Not your fault, its the tab complete
<n00bster> no, i want to Emulate My XP on Linux
<Kyral> VMWare!
<jayson_I> nOObster: use VMware it is already complete there
<n00bster> you nalioth wasup :}
<nalioth> n00bster: there are no emulators
<St`> bye bye ;)
<n00bster> so what's qemu?
<QT4Dance> Kyral, imagine something like KDevelop has millions of dependensies. u have to install the dependensies in order
<QT4Dance> this is hard to do
<Kyral> QT4Dance, or make a repo outta the CD
<QT4Dance> make what?
<Kyral> Repo
<ptlo> InitMass, you can install gstreamer0.8-plugins metapackage, and additionally -ffmpeg, -xvid, -mad and, if your repository has it, -pitfdll plugins. (pitfdll is in breezy, i don't remember if it was backported into hoary as well)
<QT4Dance> what is repo
<Kyral> Repository
<QT4Dance> ?
<ptlo> InitMass, that should be enough for playing most formats
<QT4Dance> what is it?
<nalioth> n00bster: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<n00bster> will qemu Emulat My Xp that is on my HD ?
<Kyral> A Repo, like what you apt-get from
<InitMass> ptlo, thank you
<pinucset> hi
<n00bster> ok, ty.. i'll tray it .
<QT4Dance> I am not familiar with debain nor ubntu in fact I am gentoo
<pinucset> will breezy have graphic installer?
<tga> n00bster, vmware will do that nicely, but it's a commercial product
<funkyHat> no, it doesn't pinucset
<QT4Dance> so can u explain more?
<tga> n00bster, you can download an evaluation copy and try it out for 30 days
<QT4Dance> :D
<Kyral> QT4Dance, then wtf are you doing here?! No offense
<funkyHat> character training?
<funkyHat> :D
<n00bster> ok, but will it Enulate my ubuntu that is on my ext3 Partition ?
<QT4Dance> Kyral, I can use gentoo but my friends can't. I am tring to customize kubntu for them
<QT4Dance> thats all
<pinucset> my friends love kubuntu
<intangible> anyone have any "bonobo activation server" errors when logging in to breezy on a fresh install?
<pinucset> (specially who only use messenger and ie)
<pinucset> :D
<Kyral> QT4Dance, you are better off doing it Gentoo style, 'cause thats what you know. Get the binary packages offa Portage and burn them :P
<butcherbird> intangible: wow you got to the login screen after installing breezy !?
<epp> hey im running the hoary ubuntu on a 850mhz processor... how can i speed things up?
<tga> epp, don't use Gnome for once.. use xfce or openbox or something
<n00bster> will qemu Enulate __my ubuntu _ that is on my _ext3 Partition_ ?
<Kyral> epp, ditch GNOME/KDE and install XFCE instead
<butcherbird> epp: install fluxbox might be a good idea
<intangible> actually, I'm running breezy fine, it's for "stgarrett" who's here right now
<QT4Dance> Kyral, I thought about that but the problem is in hardware detection. I cuztomize my kernel my self
<epp> but kde and stuff look soo good...
<QT4Dance> I can't custmoize them kernels
<QT4Dance> one by one
<Kyral> epp, its a tradeoff
<pinucset> somebody knows the website that says how many developers have each project? (gnome, kde,gimp...)
<Kyral> QT4Dance, genkernel
<QT4Dance> Kyral, genkernel sucks
<epp> Kyral: then once im in XFCE can i uninstall gnome and kde?
<Kyral> But will it work?
<QT4Dance> Kyral, many hardware is not detected by it
<Kyral> epp, yah
<tga> epp, you can, but you don't have to, unless you need to clear up some hdd space
<QT4Dance> i.e wireless lan
<epp> Kyral: also where can i get XFCE.. i looked for it in apt
<tga> epp, you can get rid of KDE safely, but you might still need some Gnome apps
<nalioth> epp: look for xfce4
<tga> epp, apt-cache search xfce
<thompa>  butcherbird: you still there?
<Kyral> epp, do you have multiverse universe, etc installed?
<butcherbird> thompa: yes
<epp> tga: i typed that
<Kyral> !repo
<kevogod> epp, Try installing xubuntu-desktop if on Breezy
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Kyral
<BooZee> the screen resolution of the login screen is diffrent  than what I setup. after I log in, the resolution changes to the correct resolution. how can I make the login resolution the same as mine?
<Kyral> kevogod, they finished that?!
<thompa> i got this at login gui: Your$HOME/.dmrc file has incorrect permissions
<nalioth> Kyral: it's !repos
<Kyral> thompa, its harmless
<kevogod> Kyral, Well, I would hardly call it "finished".
<dundee256> anyone used rdesktop with xp?
<butcherbird> thompa: breezy or hoary?
<thompa> file should be owned by user and have 644
<Kyral> our lab computers have had it for a LONG time
<thompa> breezy
<thompa> cant log in. im on notebook now
<PassionLim> Why dose not keys of adjusting brightness of samsung laptop work in breezy ?? :'(
<Seveas> dundee256, yeah, works fine
<epp> kevogod: i think im running hoary
<thompa> all i did was add windows via system:admin:disks
<Kyral> thompa, you can chmod the file if you want
<dundee256> seveas, better than realVNC?
<PassionLim> Is there anybody who know about adjustment of brightness on the laptop.
<thompa> do i have to log on failsafe?
<Kyral> noo...
<Kyral> actually who owns the file...
<Kyral> you or root...
<Seveas> dundee256, yes
<thompa> i dont have a root account
<BooZee> anybody here can help with screen resolution probs?
<epp> so where can i get xfce for hoary hedgehog release?
<Seveas> !tell BooZee about resolution
<Kyral> thompa, doesn't matter
<thompa> so im screwed
<Seveas> epp, apt-get install xfce4
<Kyral> no one in Ubuntu has a root account :P
<thompa> ok
<thompa> i know
<lampshade> Hey, how is the upgrade process from preview to real version?  I ask because I'm thinking about putting the preview release on a machine here, but I dont want a huge hassle once the new version comes out.  How are upgrades traditionally in the past?  A mess or smooth?  Otherwise I'll go with 5.04 but I wouldn't mind seeing what 5.10 is like
<Kyral> but the root user still exists
<epp> Seveas: is breezy way better than hoary?
<punk0> hi all
<odd-> Hey punk0
<Trashcan> Breezy is nice, very nice
<dundee256> Seveas, i'll have to give it a try - thanks
<epp> Seveas, still cant find xfce4
<thompa> kyral: I have a terminal open in failsafe
<BooZee> Seveas: but it's about the login screen resolution. only there I have a prob.
<thompa> how can i chmod
<Trashcan> chmod what?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell epp about sources
<Kyral> chmod 664 file
<epp> Se i think i need to add a repository
<odd-> Trashcan, hoary sucks then?
<Kyral> we need a man(ual)bot...
<Trashcan> nah hoary is awesome
<Trashcan> i'm using it right now, since breezy is rather beta-ish
<Trashcan> but breezy is nicer
<Seveas> epp, yes, breezy is better
<thompa> how can i log in actually
<Seveas> epp, xfce4 is in universe
<odd-> I haven't used breezy.
<Seveas> !tell epp about repositories
<Trashcan> thompa: what are you trying to do
<odd-> Might upgrade.
<odd-> 300MB I hear..
<Seveas> more
<Trashcan> if you're a coder, don't
<odd-> As an upgrade.
<thompa> trying to log in
<odd-> I'm learning C.. :p
<Trashcan> thing that turned me off to breezy in the first place was that gcc is broken
<odd-> Does that count.
<epp> ok sweet
<Trashcan> rather, G++ is broken
<odd-> Egad!
<thompa> im not sure what to do
<odd-> I'm staying with hoary.
<Trashcan> :p
<odd-> =d
<thompa> im at a failsafe terminal
<Trashcan> thompa: reboot?
<thompa> i have
<evilzyx> How do you switch the keyboard layout within a full-screen game (e.g. Unreal Tournament 2004)?  I set shift-toggle within both GNOME and xorg.conf but the key combination doesn't work in-game.
<Trashcan> and it keeps dropping you to failsafe?
<Trashcan> evil: I would assume that's handled by OpenGL, and as such wouldn't be affected by gnome's settings
<butcherbird> thompa: this happened when you tried to mount windows parition as root to you home dir?
<thompa> it worked fine until i activated windows partition in system;admin:disks
<Trashcan> hm
<thompa> no as user
<thompa> now im locked out
<Trashcan> can you sudo and unmount?
<thompa> i can type chmod 664..then what?
<thompa> im not sure what to unmount
<Seveas> Trashcan, g++ isn't broken
<thompa> i think its hda1
<Trashcan> seveas: i had severe trouble getting it to work
<Seveas> Trashcan, g++ defaults to g++4.0 now, which introduces an abi change
<Seveas> if it won't work for you, your application/library is broken
<evilzyx> Trashcan: Any idea what I could Google for?
<Trashcan> oh... it's 4.0
<thompa> unmount command not found
<Trashcan> nope evil
<Trashcan> umount
<thompa> sorry thanks
<epp> so where is the repositoy file on my hd?
<Trashcan> http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/umount.1.asp
<odd-> So breezy and C don't mix. That sucks, I'll rather stay with hoary.
<butcherbird> epp: /etc/apt/sources.list
<thompa> windows is on first partition. so is that sudo umount hda1?
<epp> thx, butcherbird.
<odd-> Hoary is great..
<Kel-2oO5> http://www.makina-world.co.uk/cgi-bin/gtchat/chat.pl <-- JOIN CHAT PLEASE!
<Kel-2oO5> http://www.makina-world.co.uk/cgi-bin/gtchat/chat.pl <-- JOIN CHAT PLEASE!
<mztriz> Does anyone know how to get my soundcard working? It's a snd cs4236
<Seveas> odd-, nonsense, breezy and C works fine
<odd-> I don't really see much wrong with it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<odd-> Someone said that gcc needs to be patched or something.
<Seveas> odd-, it's just C++ that has had a (necessary) abi change
<odd-> ChanServ gives channel operator status to odd-
<Trashcan> hm
<odd-> Seveas, I've never tried breezy.. I wouldn't know.
<Seveas> odd-, that's bullshit, all of breezy itself can be compiled...
<thompa> hda1 not found
<butcherbird> thoma: dont worry about hda1 just whatever dir you mounted it to sudo umount /whatever
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host86-141-17-151.range86-141.btcentralplus.com]  by nalioth
<odd-> :|
<thompa> ok now i get it
<Trashcan> when I say g++ was broken, i mean silly things like #include <stdio.h> don't work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Bigbeaver> Do I need to do anything special to install Sun's SDK 1.4.2? I download the extractable exe from Sun's site and get this error: install.sfx.7295: cannot execute binary file
<Trashcan> and #include <iostream>
<Trashcan> etc.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Bigbeaver about javadeb
<Seveas> Trashcan, #include <stdio.h> is broken code
<Seveas> VERY broken
<Seveas> and GCC is more strict
<mztriz> hey
<odd-> -shrugs-
<Bigbeaver> Thanks Nalioth.
<Seveas> if #include <iostream> won't work then you need the libc6-dev (oslt) package
<Seveas> Which is dragged in with build-essential
<Trashcan> hmm
<Trashcan> i see..
<mumbles> how do i edit network settings under commandline ?
<Trashcan> so are there any other major things wrong with breezy at the moment?
<Seveas> so nothing is broken except your reasoning :)
<Trashcan> :)
<thompa> im not sure what to umount sorry?
<sktrdie> Hi, im using bluetooth< im trying to send files to my phone but I cant find out how to...
<thompa> i tried sudo umount /home/thom/
<sktrdie> I can send from my phone to my computer
<thompa> i tried sudo umount /home/thom/windows?
* Trashcan considers reformatting and installing breezy
<mztriz> Does anyone know how to get my soundcard working? It's a snd cs4236
<Seveas> Trashcan, why not just upgrading?
<Trashcan> that works 100%?
<Trashcan> i glanced at the wiki page
<Seveas> sure
<butcherbird> thompa: type just "mount" it will display all mount points
<Trashcan> cool..
<odd-> Trashcan, I'm comfortable as can be with hoary..
<thompa> ok
<gp_aaron> I can't get php4 working..
<odd-> What does breezy have to offer?
<odd-> That hoary doesn't?
<Seveas> My system is a pre-warty - warty - pre-hoary - hoary - pre-breezy dist-upgrade :)
<odd-> I haven't read much on it but ... really?
<Seveas> and stable as a rock
<Trashcan> cool seveas
<Trashcan> thanks for the tip
* Trashcan rereads wiki
<Seveas> odd-, wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyGoals www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-12
<Samhain> how do I make the icons smaller in gnome? I have the resolution set but the icons are still huge
<Seveas> highlight a few of the differences
<gp_aaron> anyone know?
<Seveas> Samhain, rightclick on the icon, select stretch icon :)
<Samhain> that the only way?
<thompa> i have /dev/hda1 on /home/thom type ntfs (rw)
<Seveas> gp_aaron, 'can't get it working' is not a really good description...
<gp_aaron> what is needed to be done to get php4 up and running?
<Seveas> thompa, that's so stupid
<doobkut> hi folks
<Seveas> thompa, sudo umount /dev/hda1
<thompa> what is?
<odd-> So it has gnome 2.12, you can get that on hoary..
<Jowi> hi all
<Seveas> thompa, mounting something in your homedir
<doobkut> ive got a classic story for you all :)
<gp_aaron> Seveas, I have the package installed, just don't really know what is going on
<thompa> well the gui does it in breezy
<gp_aaron> I havn't used apt-get in ages
<Seveas> gp_aaron, so, how do you know it's not working?
<gp_aaron> Seveas, http://gp.isa-geek.org/test.php
<thompa> anyway i get device is busy
<epp> !tell epp distributions
<outz> Does anyone know why the linux-source-2.6.12 isn't on the default apt repos?
<Seveas> gp_aaron, sudo a2enmod php4; sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<odd-> I'm not really looking for a GUI installer, it's just a way of making linux more like windows which hasn't been the intentions of linux from the beginning.
<Seveas> outz, it is.
<outz> oh?
<outz> i must be doing something wrong
<gp_aaron> module is already enabled
<thompa> butcherbird: do you know how i can unmount if device is busy?
<butcherbird> thompa: you might have to type sudo nano /etc/fstab and remove the entry for hda1...
<Seveas> !info linux-source-2.6.12 breezy
<ubotu> linux-source-2.6.12: (Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.18 (breezy), Packaged size: 39491 kB, Installed size: 39624 kB
<Seveas> there :)
<Trashcan> wow- cool bot
<outz> thank you
<thompa> great thanks
<Trashcan> so what's the benefit of using sudo as opposed to su for root?
<gp_aaron> Seveas, any other ideas?
<Seveas> Trashcan, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo has an extensive discussion
<Trashcan> you can still sudo -s
<Trashcan> ah- thanks
<doobkut> ive installed breezy by mistake on my dads pc.. we haven't had linux for ages but i want to try him out on it to see how he gets on.. how bad is it taht we are on breezy though?
<odd-> Even though.
<doobkut> everything seems to be working fine right now
<Seveas> gp_aaron, looks like you changed your apache config quite a bit...
<odd-> doobkut, good idea.
<Seveas> Trashcan, sudo -i is safer
<gp_aaron> a little bit
<gp_aaron> not much
<thompa> Seveas: the disks utility under the system menu should not let you mount it then. why is it there if it does not work?
<doobkut> odd - his pc was trashed with spyware.. so i thought linux is the answer :) .. but is breezy ok for him to use?
<odd-> Nothing is secure.
<odd-> That statement is invalid.
<Seveas> doobkut, it's good -- breezy has much more newbie-friendly features
<Trashcan> so is the point to not have anything running under root privs
<odd-> GUI installer
<odd-> etc.
<odd-> I prefer hoary..
<Trashcan> (ie. a buffer overflow wont open a root shell, or tftp under root)
<Seveas> odd-, no, it does not have a gui installer
<epp> when i edit /etc/apt/sources.list and i uncomment universe i get this error...
<epp> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seveas> Trashcan, exactly
<Trashcan> cool
<Trashcan> neat idea
<Seveas> epp, do NOT paste in here
<doobkut> seveas cool :) one thing though.. i had to install flash plug in via firefox in every individual account - couldn't i have done this with one install for all user accounts though?
<Seveas> and run apt-get update
<odd-> Seveas, bah.
<Seveas> doobkut, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Seveas> odd-, it has a boot splashscreen though :)
<Mr_owen> hi
<Trashcan> cool.. upgrading
<Mr_owen> i need help installing msn
<thompa> butherbird: thanks but my fstab file has no hda1 or ntfs listed
<odd-> -sigh-
<doobkut> seveas when i did that i get an erorr.. ill tell you what it is
<Leonik> how do i open a .deb?
<odd-> Seveas, you have ...
<epp> seveas, thx msn
<Seveas> Mr_owen, applications -> internet -> gaim
<gp_aaron> Mr_owen, MSN?
<Leonik> sudo dpkg
<Leonik> ?
<Trashcan> Gaim
<butcherbird> thompa: then at reboot it willnot be mounted
<gp_aaron> no msn for linux
<Mr_owen> i dont have gaim
<Mr_owen> yeah
<thompa> ok ill reboot again thanks
<Mr_owen> a friend of mine said to use Amsn
<basti> Mr_owen, use aMSn
<Trashcan> sudo apt-get install gaim
<gp_aaron> yeah
<Seveas> amsn is crap
<gp_aaron> amsn is alright
<Mr_owen> :)
<gp_aaron> there is mercury
<Trashcan> i prefer gaim
<Mr_owen> gaim better ?
<basti> it has support for cam
<gp_aaron> gaim is alright
<Seveas> but it can be installed with synaptic or apt-get install amsn
<gp_aaron> but it doesn't look like msn at all
<basti> gaim deost support webcam
<basti> doesnt*
<Trashcan> I don't use webcam :)
<Seveas> basti, it does, with gaim-vv
<thompa> butcherbird: do you know of any easy way to access my windows partition then?
<gp_aaron> so you won't have the same feel
<Trashcan> Also, i can log into gtalk (jabber proto) and aim on it
<gp_aaron> Seveas, gaim-vv doesn't support msn webcam
<Trashcan> so i dig it
<mumbles> herm -- how do i edit network settings under #
<butcherbird> thompa: easiest way..
<Seveas> gp_aaron, ack
<nalioth> ubotu: tell thompa about windowsdrives
<gp_aaron> it used to
<butcherbird> thompa: got terminal "sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /somedir
<gp_aaron> but msn changed their protocol again
<mumbles> ubotu: tell mumbles about network
<Leonik> sudo dpkg i .deb right?
<thompa> thanks
<mumbles> ?(
<nalioth> Leonik: dpkg -i
<Leonik> ok
<butcherbird> thompa:  good luck =)
<epp> k once ive installed xfce4 how do i uninstall kubutu
<mumbles> ok i have an isshue
<Ofe> hey, is it possible for me to download movies from internet to one hard drive under windows XP and then remove the hard drive and put it to another computer and watch the movies under Ubuntu?
<doobkut> seveas it says couldnt stat source package
<thompa> so the disks utility is not working?
<mumbles> cant work out how to edit my network settings under commandline
<Seveas> doobkut, put the complete output of apt-get update on the pastebin
<Ofe> Do I have to make some kind of "linux partition" out of the whole hard drive with partition magic?
<thompa> because lots of folks are going to try and use it
<Trashcan> can debian (ubuntu) mount ntfs?
<thompa> and end up like this
<doobkut> pastebin?
<Seveas> mumbles, sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mjr> Trashcan, read-only, yes
<Trashcan> I was under the impression it only supported FAT32
<Trashcan> ahh, ok
<butcherbird> thompa: never used the gui before.. not sure how smart it is
<Seveas> or sudo ifonfig for temporary settings
<Seveas> thompa, it is working
<epp> Ofe, delete all current partitoi
<doobkut> seveas what is the pastebin?
<epp> partitons*
<Seveas> you just made the error of mounting it in your homedir
<Seveas> doobkut, $paste
<nalioth> Trashcan: ntfs can be read, but not written to
<Trashcan> http://dookkut.pastebin.com
<Seveas> doobkut, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<odd-> I like ubuntu, it's standard.
<Mr_owen> nice
<thompa> Seveas: where should i mount it root?
<Trashcan> doobkut*
<Mr_owen> one more question
<Mr_owen> :p
<Mr_owen> i need to install a wifi card
<Seveas> thompa, /media/windows or something
<nathan13> hello?
<Mr_owen> but i  don't understand how to do that
<mumbles> Seveas Still lost
<thompa> ok and can i access is as user then
<Seveas> Mr_owen, get a card with good linux suppot, plug it in and it will work instantly
<funkyHat> join #kubuntu
<funkyHat> oops
<Seveas> funkyHat, spammer :p
<funkyHat> :P
<funkyHat> missed the / :P
<Ofe> epp: that hard drive was bought for the sole purpose of being a moveable anime HD, it hasn't been in any computer yet. So I'll just format the HD normally with partition magic or windows's fdisk and download the movies to it?
<Mr_owen> well i doesn't work and i want this one to work
<Mr_owen> :)
<thompa> ok its working now
<outz> Seveas, the linux-source-2.6.12 is avail on the devel section - is that just a seperate rep i add to my sources.list?
<Seveas> outz, are you on hoary?
<outz> breezy
<outz> 5.10, right?
<Seveas> it's in main
<gp_aaron> grr..
<Seveas> get your sources correct
<Seveas> !tell outz about sources
<doobkut> seveas http://doobkut.pastebin.com/380016
<nalioth> outz: its in your repos now
<Trashcan> !tell trashcan about sources
<thompa> Seveas: the disk manager allows you to add to any directory
<gp_aaron> i'm regretting dropping this server back onto debian
<thompa> i think thats a problem
<Seveas> thompa, I consider that  a bug in that program
<[gC] Jackel003> can i install ubuntu on the same drive with windows as another partition?
<Seveas> [gC] Jackel003, of course
<thompa> i do too. thanks
<nalioth> [gC] Jackel003: yes
<Seveas> doobkut, READ waht i type!!
<Jowi> mumbles: what exactly do you want to configure and what have you tried so far?
<Chinaman> i need help with java on hoary
<Seveas> I said: sudo apt-get update
<doobkut> seveas apologies :(
<Seveas> !tell Chinaman about javadeb
<thompa> in fact when i click access path it goes to my home directory
<ubuntu> hey
<doobkut> seveas you would like to see the output from my apt-get update is that right?
<Seveas> doobkut, yes
<x_or> I am all of a sudden not getting sound.  I tried to restart esd, and then test by playing some of the system sounds, but no luck.  I definitely have speakers connected.  "lsof | grep dsp" returns nothing once esd is off.
<thompa> butcherbird: thanks for the help
<mumbles> Jowi i have a servber running ubuntu - i need to change it so the ip styas the same#
<thompa> Seveas: thanks
<butcherbird> thompa: np
<doobkut> seveas : http://doobkut.pastebin.com/380019
<mumbles> so that i can tell my firewall to allow ftp and stuff to that ip
<Seveas> doobkut, see -- no errors, now apt-get install will work
<[gC] Jackel003> when i tried instaling ubuntu on my windows drive it said it didnt have enough space yet i still have plenty of room
<moparfan90> hello
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Chinaman about javadeb
<doobkut> seveas - install of mozilla ends with the line: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla
<Chinaman> then what?
<Chinaman> what do i type?
<nalioth> Chinaman: install it
<moparfan90> how do i make it so i can type something in terminal and it will do the command?   well like opena game and me only type the name orf the game?
<moparfan90> for americas army
<nalioth> Chinaman: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Jowi> mumbles: "man interfaces" will help you alot. the changes is to be done in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Seveas> doobkut, it's flashplayer-mozilla (I always mix that up)
<outz> thanks Seveas - working now
<Ofe> doobkut: I could find that package under synaptic package manager. :) I'm just downloading it.
<Jowi> mumbles: for a graphical configuration, run network-admin
<kevogod> How come the Netscape Portable Runtime Library for Hoary is listed as a higher version than Breezy's?
<outz> ubuntu is great, ive barely had to configure anyone. i thought i would have lots of trouble since my laptop hardware is so new
<doobkut> seveas its now working as flashplayer-mozilla or mozilla-flashplayer... same error. could not find package
<outz> anything*
<mumbles> Jowi how ?
<procrastinationn> help!
<procrastinationn> jk
<Jowi> mumbles: solution 2: if you are connecting the server to a router, set up the ROUTER so if always give your server computer the same ip address.
<doobkut> seveas: http://doobkut.pastebin.com/380025
<mumbles> tired that one
<Pickle_Weasel> is there a program that will burn a .avi to a DVD, converting it into DVD format?
<mumbles> i think im just being thick here
<procrastinationn> where can i get xmms?
<Jowi> mumbles: be specific. what did you try?
<Ofe> procrastinationn: synaptic package manager. that's the way I got it. :)
<Pickle_Weasel> !tell procrastinationn about xmms
<Pickle_Weasel> ugh that didn't tell you where to get it
<Pickle_Weasel> stupid bot
<mumbles> tried that run command dident work - think my brain is fried from use of to much windows
<frank23> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<thompa> i got one more small problem: /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html not found
<Jowi> mumbles: which command?
<frank23> i see...
<mumbles> run network-admin
<thompa> on opening firefox and some other programs
<thompa> this is after update
<frank23> !extras
<ubotu> rumour has it, extras is For extra repositories, check out http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Jowi> mumbles: exactly like this in a terminal:  "sudo network-admin" and enter your user password when prompted.
<procrastinationn> i just used synaptic
<mumbles> Jowi command not found
<Ofe> I have a problem with my download speed. It's too slow for a 56k modem. No matter where or whit what I download stuff, maximum downloadspeed is 0.8kbps when it should be 5.6kbps.
<butcherbird> Pickle_Weasel: I found some scripts online that showed me howto convert avi to dvd mpeg but never found a program like say cucusoft for windows
<Jowi> mumbles: ok, did you install ubuntu as "server" or "normal"?
<Pickle_Weasel> i see
<mumbles> server
<mumbles> wish i had it as normal now
<Seveas> doobkut, did you enable multiverse already?
<Jowi> mumbles: ah, i c. "network-admin" is not installed in the server-version.
<thompa> anybody else having this problem??
<thompa> /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<mumbles> apt-get install it dosent work either
<tga> mumbles, install ubuntu-desktop if you want the 'normal' system
<thompa> file not found
<scribbles> can I burn the live iso to a dvd-r? I don't htink I have any cd-r's around here
<Jowi> mumbles: and did you have a look at "man interfaces"?
<nalioth> scribbles: yes you can
<scribbles> cool thx nalioth
<Seveas> thompa, yes
<Seveas> bug is being fixed
<mumbles> Jowi man not found for interfaces
<adam_> hey again guys
<alassiter> Hi, new to ubuntu. Can someone help with a question re: a Mac Powerbook installation?
<thompa> ok thanks Seveas. im all good now
<mumbles> i am gettign some 404s
<Jowi> mumbles: manuals is always good to have... heh.
<outz> disabling tap-clicks on an alps touchpad is painful
<mumbles> on the secury ubuntu.com
<procrastinationn> can u get gftp on synaptic
<Seveas> mumbles, full errors on the pastebin please
<Seveas> procrastinationn, yes
<nalioth> alassiter: ask
<Seveas> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<thompa> Ubuntu breezy setup my sony vaio with nvidia pretty well
<mumbles> bugger ... am not using ssh so i can pastbin
<outz> same here thompa
<thompa> screen resolution and wireless worked with no tweaking
<outz> 1920x1200 looks better in nix than windows
<Seveas> mumbles, you can pastebin from the command line too :)
<thompa> me too
<mumbles> Seveas can you ?
<thompa> outz: whats your notebook?
<Seveas> yes
<outz> i had to work on the wireless a little tho
<outz> dell i9300
<alassiter> Installed Breezy version just fine. When I run Ubuntu, my CPU fan cranks up and stays running. I look at the System monitor and my CPU seems to be at 100% and won't go down.
<thompa> ok
<Seveas> mumbles, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<procrastinationn> so how do i connect to a remote pc
<Seveas> some_command_here 2>&1 | python pastebin
<nalioth> alassiter: what model powerbook?
<procrastinationn> input ip ?
<thompa> im not sure if acpi is 100%
<mumbles> still installing ubntu windows
<vbgunz> is Ubuntu Sept 8 the latest version available?
<alassiter> 12" powerbook 1.33Mhz
<scribbles> hah nero won't let me burn teh live iso to a dvd-r
<Trashcan> acpi is fucked up here
<thompa> my battery seems a little worse then in windows
<Trashcan> doesn't work at all
<scribbles> says it HAS to be a cd-r
<JDigital> heh
<Seveas> vbgunz, no, the lastes is from april
<nalioth> alassiter: is that >6 months old?
<thompa> Trashcan: whats your notebook?
<outz> i believe my acpi is functional
<outz> the cpu is throttled down anyway
<Manawyddan> hi, everyone!!
<alassiter> nalioth: no, the model just before that.
<thompa> does cpu throttling work?
<vbgunz> Seveas: you messing with me? Sept is bit more later than April no?
<Manawyddan> i'm having a prob here.
<outz> mine appears to
<outz> it sits at 800mhz when im not doing anything
<metusine> possibly a daft question, but i've just installed (the latest version of) ubuntu, and some of the docs say to enable the universe and multiverse repostitories. I've enable universe, but don't seem to have multiverse.
<Trashcan> thompa Trashcan: whats your notebook? <-- heh, some crap.. uh... Compaq Armada M700
<Trashcan> about 5 years old :D
<nalioth> alassiter: i'm not familiar with your problem, but would you check bugzilla.ubuntu.com and see if it's there? (so it can be fixed for the final?)
<metusine> anyone know what i've likely messed up?
<thompa> outz: mine will set, but i notice no difference
<Trashcan> perfect box for debian
<nalioth> metusine: edit your list by hand
<outz> ah, mine may be the same way then
<jodua> Anybody have any ideas about wireless connection being lost EVERY time I connect around1-3 minutes after connection, and I I have to restart my laptop to get connected again
<outz> i havent fully tested it. been working on this stupid touchpad
<vbgunz> Seveas: I wish to download it for a friend *but* wish to get the latest copy... Sept 8 isn't that far behind but am curious if there is a later version than available somewhere on UBuntu
<Seveas> vbgunz, sept/ 8 may be a development preview
<Manawyddan> could anyone tell me how do i remove a launcher from the Applications menu, i'm using 5.04.
<outz> trying to disable tap-clicking
<alassiter> nalioth: yes, I"ll look there. it is >6 months, I misread your question.
<Seveas> there have been lots of updates in the dev. branch since then
<outz> its too sensitive
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Manawyddan about smeg
<metusine> nalioth: i don't even have the multiverse line to uncomment in the text file
<thompa> Trashcan: that may use apic
<tga> hmm.. my gthumb doesn't display thumbnails anymore.. any idea how I could fix this?
<nalioth> metusine: ADD it
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi...
<Aragorn_Guardian> what packages i need of ruse samba?
<vbgunz> Seveas: yeah, it does say preview at the top... should I assume it is stable?
<metusine> nalioth: hahaha. if only it were that simple. i need to know what to add first :p
<Aragorn_Guardian> i see smb:// shares, but mount via smbfs dont works.
<thompa> The only problem i have still with Ubuntu is permissions and crap
<procrastinationn> ok i have music playing why ?
<Seveas> vbgunz, sort-of
<Trashcan> what problem?
<Jowi> sorry mumbles got disconnected
<procrastinationn> i have nothing open
<metusine> nalioth: anychance you could paste the line ?
<Seveas> colony 5 is newer though vbgunz
<vbgunz> where can I get colony 5?
<nalioth> metusine: anywhere you see "universe" space one space and add "multiverse"
<Seveas> !tell metusine about sources
<thompa> but it seems better now on breezy.
<Trashcan> thompa: learn how linux permissions work and you are fine
<drazQ> allright, any pointers on how to set up my ubuntu server as a router (I have two network cards and would like to connect to the inet through the server)
<Seveas> vbgunz, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> vbgunz: see the /topic
<metusine> ahhhh
<thompa> No more notices that i am being reported to the admin crap
<Trashcan> haha
<Trashcan> i never got that :\
<metusine> thanks nalioth and Seveas =)
<procrastinationn> yo i have guitars playing i dont know why
<drazQ> a simple link or search word maybe? :)
<Seveas> drazQ, install firestarter
<thompa> Trashcan: I've always used root and ive used fstab etc. problem was with sudo
<gary_> How do I save my contacts in Evolution and my bookmarks in firefox?
<Seveas> and click the 'share my net' button
<thompa> i had no sudo users on an expert install
<vbgunz> Seveas: this definitely looks like the latest: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Chinaman> nalioth: what do i do after i do what you told me?
<Seveas> vbgunz, daily- cd's can be very unstable
<nalioth> Chinaman: enjoy java
<Seveas> a bit like CVS HEAD
<drazQ> Seveas: thanks
<Chinaman> can i now install jedit?
<Aragorn_Guardian> what packages i need for use samba? i cant mount by smbfs, but i can see smb://
<mumbles> Jowi a whole load of erros
<vbgunz> yeah, I agree, *but* finding colony 5 latest stable is a bit harder than should be?
<Seveas> Aragorn_Guardian, smbfs :)
<nalioth> Chinaman: you now have Sun Java on your system, install anything you like
<frank23> Is there anyway to detect when uploads are "choking" downloads, and limit uploads automatically?
<Jowi> mumbles: to set up a static ip, edit "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces". under #primary network interface, it should look something like this (alter ip-addresses to your liking): auto eth0 (new row) iface eth0 inet static (new row) address 192.168.1.1   (new row) netmask 255.255.255. (end of file)
<drazQ> but it seems iptables is what I need, as I do not have X installed (only server)
<Aragorn_Guardian> Seveas:  thanks
<vbgunz> Seveas: so this is it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/colony-5/
<vbgunz> thats colony 5
<Seveas> yes
<thompa> Trashcan: just got bzflag and nvidia installed. going to test it out.
<nalioth> drazQ: you have iptables (linux won't work w/o it)
<vbgunz> Seveas: the latest I need is 23 sept...
<vbgunz> thats better than 08th
<outz> seveas, do you know if breezy's kernel has the alps hardware tap disable patch built-into it? i tried to apply the alps patch to that kernel source i just dl'd, but it said it already existed
<Seveas> outz, ENOCLUE, search through the source for it :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> thompa:  bzflag is very nice
<Chinaman> nalioth: jedit starts loading but nothing shows up
<procrastinationn> anyone know what i can use to tunnel the xbox
<outz> i wish you were all knowing
<nalioth> Chinaman: idk
<Seveas> outz, so do I, so do I...
<Seveas> :)
<procrastinationn> kai ? for tunnelling ?
<_jason> how can i clear file history lists in gnome?
<Chinaman> can anyone help me with ALSA?
<Inf3ctedfx> uuff Thx GOD, my ip was banned  :(
<bz0b> is there a limewire howto?
<procrastinationn> there amule
<bz0b> i remember seeing one before, i just need one again
<holycow> places / recent documents / clear recent documents?
<nalioth> bz0b: here's a quick one: use gtk-gnutella
<holycow> is that what you mean?
<Inf3ctedfx> bz0b: I have LimeWire
<bz0b> nalioth, where can i get it?
<bz0b> apt-get?
<procrastinationn> anyone know how to set up a server for the xbox
<nalioth> bz0b: yup
<bz0b> k
<Inf3ctedfx> bz0b: donwload limewire if u r interesting on www.limewire.com
<Chinaman> how do i set up ALSA?
<Trashcan> @ procrastinationn: WHAT?
<Inf3ctedfx> but u need to make sure that u have java
<Chinaman> i got past choosing ca0106 but now what?
<bz0b> nalioth, does it have a gui
<Inf3ctedfx> yes, it does
<nalioth> bz0b: yes it's very well featured
<butcherbird> procrastinationn: you are wanting to connect to internet with xbox through ubuntu?
<nalioth> bz0b: if you dont want a gui, use 'gnut'
<Chinaman> nalioth: how do i compile a file?
<nalioth> Chinaman: join #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help ya
<Inf3ctedfx> ok, does anyone know where can I download a good icon theme for gnome beside gnome-look?
<thompa> anybody know if the realplayer installer works?
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: www.deviantart.com
<nalioth> thompa: works great
<esac> does anybody have a gentoo system up and running ?
<Chinaman> nalioth: i'm there
<Inf3ctedfx> I was there also nalioth  but mm doesnt show a lot
<nalioth> esac: that's #gentoo
<mumbles> Jowi - no luck
<thompa> nalioth: from synaptic?
<mumbles> its the same ip
<Inf3ctedfx> thompa:  I have the same problem with real player
<thompa> it seems i can do a manual install at all
<Inf3ctedfx> I just install it, but it wont work..
<esac> nalioth: obviously i know where it is. i want a file that gentoo provides, and i don't run gentoo, i run ubuntu. but everybody in there just says "install gentoo" and i just want 1 file :)
<nalioth> thompa: /msg ubotu restricted  and read the wiki
<Seveas> esac, which?
<flam> hey, just installed breezy and i'm wondering what I need to compile in a new kernel for the usplash to work? i guess usplash use some kind of kernel framebuffer or something?
<Jowi> mumbles: static is static. what is the problem exactly?
<esac> Seveas: /sbin/splash-functions.sh
<Seveas> I happen to have a gentoo system lying around
<Inf3ctedfx> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mumbles> it still isent a static ip
<Jowi> mumbles: did you restart the network after you made the changes?
<Seveas> esac, ENOSUCHFILE
<mumbles> you mean the router?
<esac> Seveas: you running 2005.1 ?
<mumbles> i restarted the box
<thompa> nalioth: ? . is there something on the wiki?
<Seveas> esac, its last emerge was a few days ago :)
<nalioth> thompa: yes there is
<thompa> is there an info bot here?
<esac> Seveas: dang. would you mind doing a find for it ?
<nalioth> thompa: ask ubotu
<Jowi> mumbles: i think you confuse things. option 1: setup the router to send a specific ip to your pc with dhcp. option 2: setup the pc to ignore the dhcp and set its own static address.
<mirak> hi
<Inf3ctedfx> ok another question guys, I have Gxine and also Mplayer, I have some videos on WMV I can't play on these players, I try to download the codes but I not sure where I suppost to install those codes, does anybody have any website with instructions to install the codes?
<mirak> is it ok to use LVM with ubuntu ?
<tga> mirak, yes
<mirak> I want to do a dual boot with XP
<thompa> nalioth: how do i ask?
<mirak> XP is already installed
<tga> /dev/mapper/vg0-lvroot                      6.9G  3.4G  3.2G  52% /
<mirak> do I just do a grub install ?
<Inf3ctedfx> mikal: what u mean with dual boot.. with the same HDD?
#ubuntu 2005-10-07
<nalioth> thompa: read this and perform: type /msg ubotu restricted
<tga> mirak, yes, instead of making a linux partition you make a lvm partition and install in that
<tga> mirak, I think the installer helps you with that
<Seveas> esac, nothing useful shows up
<Inf3ctedfx> mirak:  when u install ubuntu, automatically recognize another partition on ur HDD, and mount the group by itself
<Seveas> ask in #gentoo ;)
<Jowi> mumbles: easiest setup (i have this): read the manual for your router. setup dhcp on the router. tell dhcp to always give your server computer the same ip address (for example 192.168.0.50)
<Inf3ctedfx> so, when u boot ur box, it will show u which OS u want to start.. Linux or Windows
<Chinaman> can anyone help me with ALSA?
<thompa> nalioth: ok wiki says simply: sudo apt-get install realplayer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*iam.net.ma]  by Seveas
<Jowi> mumbles: that way, your computer recieve its ip from dhcp, but it will always recieve the same address. no change will need to be made on your pc.
<gary_> Inf3ctedfx get VLC it plays everything (except Realmedia) out of the box, without the need for codec searches
<Hikaru79> How can I escape spaces in /etc/exports ? The usual \ doesn't seem to work. Anyone know?
<thompa> nalioth: thanks. got it.
<jodua_> ok...I just restarted yet again because I can't stay connected...can anyone help?
<mirak> Inf3ctedfx I don't want to do an install
<gary_> Inf3ctedfx http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<mumbles> goes to messabout with his router
<Inf3ctedfx> gary_: which one?
<UbuntuOne> Hello people
<mirak> Inf3ctedfx I already have a linux install that I just want to move to another hard drive
<gary_> see my earlier url
<gary_> It's above your ?
<nalioth> Hikaru79: use "quotes"
<Seveas> Hikaru79, If an export name contains spaces it should be quoted using double quotes
<Seveas> from the manpage...
<UbuntuOne> I made a Ubuntu support site, so check it out: www.whereisanykey.com
<Hikaru79> Ah, thank you!
<janne_Newbie> Hi all! What means command: aptitude purge <file>
<UbuntuOne> You may also join support team if you want
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, <file> is a package name
<Seveas> and that package will be removed from your system
<Inf3ctedfx> what I'm unbderstand is everytime u want to boot on linuxor windows using another HDD like an slave HDD u have to go first to BIOS and select which HDD u want to boot forst mirak
<Blissex> UbuntuOne: put a link on the Ubuntu Wiki
<Inf3ctedfx> thx gary_
<janne_Newbie> no....i ment that aptitude purge....i just yesterday use it to remove firefox....
<Jowi> mumbles: if your ROUTER recieved different ip-addresses from your internet provider, there is two options: 1: purchase a static ip from your provider. 2: if your router supports it, use the free services that www.dyndns.org offers.
<mirak>  Inf3ctedfx no
<janne_Newbie> and later i used command: aptitude install.....
<UbuntuOne> Ok, I am going blissex. Once again, you may join support team, or you may just ask for support :)
<Penguin> hello, I'm searching with google and ubuntuforums but I cant find the solution, I have compiled mplayer on my own, that worked, but the problem is that video's on fullscreen are showing only half a part of it, I think it has to do with my monitor setup, its twinview
<Jowi> s/recieved/recieves
<butcherbird> mirak: "dd" if same computer might be what you want if im understanding correctly
<janne_Newbie> what is difference of these? apt-get and aptitude?
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, different tools that perform the same task
<Jowi> janne_Newbie: aptitude has a sortof interface :)
<Bigbeaver> Just installed Sun's java.. Everything works file.. But dose anyone have any idea how to get Java working in Firefox? I'm sure its just a symbolic link somewhere but not sure of the exact locations. Thanks.
<mirak> butcherbird it's not the same computer, but I can boot on this system, it's fine. What I want to do is move a normal linux install, on a hard drive that use LVM. I guess I can't use dd
<janne_Newbie> ok....so i can uninstall package libqt3c102-mt with command: sudo aptitude purge libqt3c102-mt
<zephyrmaster> Umm... how can I write to a FAT32 partition?
<zephyrmaster> It won't let me
<graham> has anyone else had problems detecting the network card during installation?
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, yes indeed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell zephyrmaster about windowsdrives
<Penguin> I think I have to recompile or somthing with an option, dunno what
<Jowi> Penguin: i think there is a "zoom" option for mplayer. have you tried it?
<janne_Newbie> nice....and does it help to put my skype to work....bec i have unresolvable dependencies with that package....?
<janne_Newbie> like this: skype:
<janne_Newbie>   Riippuvuudet: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Jowi> janne_Newbie: Skype need the qtc102-mt package
<Penguin> gona search the zoom option
<inupie> hi
<mumbles-other> wonders why disconected
<janne_Newbie> yes but it wont let me install it bec i have that unresolvable dependencies...
<Jowi> Penguin: it was years ago i used mplayer. think you just type "mplayer -zoom filename.avi" o something...
<Ofe> ubontu: tell ofe about windowsdrives
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, hoary?
<Seveas> or breezy?
<Ofe> me too please, I will have the same problem. ^^
<janne_Newbie> yes...
<Seveas> which one?
<janne_Newbie> is there some force install command...?
<Kyral> apt-get -f install
<inupie> can somebody tell me how can i know the package that provides libXaw3d.so.7 ?
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, hoary or breezy?
<janne_Newbie> hoary( 5.04)
<janne_Newbie> is that breezy that new one...
<Trashcan> yeah
<Trashcan> 5.10
<zephyrmaster> Hmm
<Trashcan> so by preview do they mean beta? or rc?
<zephyrmaster> It says the drive is already mounted or busy
<zephyrmaster> Under the Disks Manager I made a folder as an access path for the partition
<Seveas> janne_Newbie, get http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype-hoary.deb
<zephyrmaster> Is that not smart? Because I can see the files, just not edit them
<Seveas> that will install on hoary with sudo dpkg -i skype-hoary.deb
<zephyrmaster> I can't delete the folder either
<xandra> hi guys
<janne_Newbie> ok...ill try
<xandra> can someone help me
<g|patrick> hi
<g|patrick> need help ;(
<Seveas> Trashcan, the preview release is an RC
<Trashcan> alright
<g|patrick> have accedently deleted the upper toolbar in gnome
<g|patrick> how can i restore it
<nalioth> g|patrick: ask a question. don't state the obvious
<Seveas> g|patrick, click on the lower, select 'New panel'
<xandra> how can i install my ati drivers to work with 3d accelari
<Seveas> !tell xandra about ati
<tga> hmm.. no postgresql 8 packages for Ubuntu?
<g|patrick> Seveas: and then?
<g|patrick> i dont mean to drag'n'drop it back
<odd-> Brb
<nalioth> Seveas: it's time for bed. you are typing faster then i am lately
<g|patrick> that doesnt work
<iiiears> xandra "fglrx" drivers for ati
<xandra> yes
<g|patrick> the tray funciton isnt displayed
<inupie> can somebody tell me how can i know the package that provides libXaw3d.so.7 ?      maybe Xaw3dg?
<zephyrmaster> Can anyone help me?
<zephyrmaster> I can't write to the partition, only read from it
<zephyrmaster> It's FAT32
<xandra> thank you seveas
<Seveas> !info postgresql-8.0
<iiiears> G'nite nalioth. :)
<zephyrmaster> I made an access path as just a normal folder
<Seveas> !info postgresql-8.0 breezy
<g|patrick> gn8 nalioth
<ubotu> postgresql-8.0: (object-relational SQL database, version 8.0 server), section misc, is optional. Version: 8.0.3-15ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2737 kB, Installed size: 12084 kB
<iiiears> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Jowi> zephyrmaster: you need to unmount the disk before you can add write permissions for it.
<jmg> hmm i dont think ipython is working as it should
<g|patrick> Seveas: whats next?
<Seveas> tga, so only in breezy :)
<zephyrmaster> Jowi, how do I unmount the disk?
<g|patrick> how can i restore the default setup?
<xandra> thank you iiiears
<xandra> :)
<zephyrmaster> The status says inaccessible
<Seveas> g|patrick, readd everything that was on that panel
<nalioth> zephyrmaster: ubotu sent you a msg, did you read it?
<Jowi> zephyrmaster: sudo umount /dev/hda1 (for example)
<iiiears> "linux community" ;)
<g|patrick> Seveas: the tray function isnt in that tool
<g|patrick> i couldnt restore it :(
<Seveas> g|patrick, notification area
<zephyrmaster> nalioth, I read and ran the script
<Jowi> zephyrmaster: or... "sudo umount /path/to/mount"
<zephyrmaster> It mounted the partition with Windows on it
<zephyrmaster> But not the FAT 32 partition
<nalioth> zephyrmaster: in /media you should be able to read and write to any fat32 stuff
<Trashcan> man, my breezy update keeps slowing down
<Trashcan> it started off at about 650kbs and now its at 40
<g|patrick> Seveas: ah... i'll try
<g|patrick> yaaaa :D
<g|patrick> thank u Seveas
<Trashcan> i probably should have added a CD source eh
<Trashcan> since i already have it burned
<Seveas> rofl
<Seveas> yeah
<cafuego_> Meh
<Ofe> hey, someone who has the rights to the bot. "!ubotu tell Ofe about windrives" I will have problems with that.
<procrastinationn> im here
<Seveas> cafuego, moo
<Penguin> nah zoom doesnt work, I think i need to recompile my mplayer with an option so he doesnt he I'm using such a big resolution or seeing that I'm using twinview
<odd-> Back.
<cafuego_> Seveas: hairy koo?
<Seveas> cafuego_, get some coffe, grumpy ;)
<Penguin> it worked with mplayer from teh repos
<Trashcan> gah
<Trashcan> im stupid
<Trashcan> :(
<Jowi> ubotu, tell Ofe about windowsdrives
<Trashcan> 1h35m remaining
* g|patrick donates Seveas a big cake of chocolate :D
<cafuego_> Seveas: I have a large MUG of espresso.
<JustinHH> when i restart my computer, my grub does`t load ant more (error). now i am running the live cd :((
<Trashcan> would be shorter just to reinstall
<Seveas> cafuego_, good :)
<JustinHH> gow can i reconfigure it?
<iiiears> Hi cafuego :0
<UbuntuOne> Having problems with Ubuntu? Fear no more. Visit www.whereisanykey.com and get solution for all your problems :p
<Jowi> ubotu, tell zephyrmaster about windowsdrives
<Trashcan> cafuego_ Seveas: I have a large MUG of espresso. <-- i love you
<JustinHH> (i have lag)
<Seveas> JustinHH, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterINstallingWindows
<cafuego_> Trashcan: get the hell away from my coffee!
<g|patrick> just noticed something weired
<Trashcan> :'(
<Trashcan> but
<Trashcan> IM COLD
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> [grub]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
* Trashcan shakes
<g|patrick> why are the performance states fo cool'n'quite not changing automatically
<g|patrick> i always have to use that crappy tool ;(
<Seveas> Trashcan, it's 8 am where he lives, he's just grumpy :)
<Trashcan> :p
<iiiears> ... erm - hope that helps
<Trashcan> oh gawd its already 3:20 on saturday
<Trashcan> where did the day go
<g|patrick> called cpufreq monitor
<Dr_Willis> time flys when doenloading porn.
<Dr_Willis> :P
* cafuego_ is always grumpy during am, and usually pm too.
<Trashcan> shh willis
<iiiears> << - been playing UT2k4 for about 6 hours what is sleep?
<g|patrick> isnt it possible to make it working as in windows
<inupie> can somebody tell me how can i know the package that provides libXaw3d.so.7 ?      maybe Xaw3dg?
<cafuego_> g|patrick: If you install powernowd, it will automagically adjust.
<Trashcan> man if them bloody servers would keep me above 400kbs i'd  be fine :)
<Trashcan> 277.. not bad
<icewt> anyone happen to know a program that allows cutting mp3 files without quality loss? (for windows there's for example mp3trim)
<cafuego_> g|patrick: and then the cpu freq applet on the panel will show you, too.
<Leonik> i cannot access synaptic or anythign because it says its in use
<Leonik> but nothing else is running
<g|patrick> cafuego: it is installed
<g|patrick> thats why i am confused
<cafuego_> g|patrick: is it running?
<Jowi> Leonik: close all programs that uses apt (aptitude and synaptic)
<Pickle_Weasel> what port does ssh use?
<cafuego_> 22
<Leonik> nothing is running though
<Trashcan> 22
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you
<Leonik> except xchat
<g|patrick> cafuego: it is...
<Trashcan> btw what is the command to shut down ssh?
<Jowi> Leonik: try "killall synaptic"
<cafuego_> 22/tcp to be exact.
<Manawyddan> does anyone use Borland tools under Linux, and what is your opinion about it?
<Leonik> oy nm
<g|patrick> does it have problems wiht that cpufreq-tray?
<Trashcan> i ended up uninstalling vsFTPd and openSSH because i couldn't figure out how to shut them off :)
<Leonik> wheni  run glxgears in breezy i get terrible framerate and it doesnt report the fps
<cafuego_> g|patrick: I use the standard thingie that comes with the panel-data package. Works fine.
<Leonik> how can i fix this?
<g|patrick> ya.. .me too
<cafuego_> Trashcan: 'rcconf'.
<g|patrick> its called cpufreq monitor
<g|patrick> isnt it?
<cafuego_> g|patrick: no.
<g|patrick> no
<cafuego_> "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor"
<Trashcan> cafuego: command not found
<nalioth> Leonik: type glxgears --help
<Trashcan> no rcconf, no rconf, etc.
<cafuego_> Trashcan: Correct, you need to install it.
<Chinaman> crimsun: i need help
<Trashcan> ahh roger :)
<jrattner1> Iget the following error when starting armops: Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual , any clues
<g|patrick> in "add to panel" in utilities its called cpufreq monitor
<Trashcan> thanks caf
<iiiears> icewt - nice question (i'm a newb also) a quick google and it looks like mplayer is the right application.
<Chinaman> crimsun: i need help with ALSA
<iiiears> for resampling mp3s
<crimsun> Chinaman, what's the issue?
<cafuego_> g|patrick: No, it's also called "CPU Frequency Scaling Minitor" there for me.
<Chinaman> well yesterday we got past the point of finding which driver to install
<Chinaman> ca0106
<Chinaman> and then you left
<crimsun> Chinaman, all the instructions you need were given to you
<Chinaman> hmm
<crimsun> that's why I created that factoid
<protok0l> how do i install perl modules?
<protok0l> with apt
<icewt> iiiears, hm.. thanks, i'll look into it then. i didn't know it could do that too ;)
<Chinaman> crimsun: can you show me that again?
<UbuntuOne> Do you have any questions or problems with Ubuntu?? visit www.whereisanykey.com and solve them :)
<Trashcan> alright lets try this again
<Trashcan> WOW
<Trashcan> i put the breezy CD in
<Trashcan> 'automatically upgrade
* Trashcan high-fives dev team
<cafuego_> UbuntuOne: Please don't spam urls in here.
<cafuego_> Trashcan: Neet eh :-)
<iiiears> icewt, - also a nice script here for wma conversion to mp3  http://blogs.linux.ie/xeer/2005/08/16/how-to-convert-from-wma-to-mp3/
<Trashcan> <--- impressed
<Chinaman> crimsun: was it alsa-source?
<UbuntuOne> Ok, sorry :p
<mr_roboto> sorry for offtopic but does anyone here use Umbrello? nobody answering in #umbrello
<jrattner1> Are there ati drivers for ubuntu
<Jowi> yes jrattner1
<jrattner1> Jowi, where are they available
<crimsun> Chinaman, yes
<Jowi> ubotu: tell jrattner1 about ati
<spindley> which ftp clients do you guys use?
<spindley> cause like, gftp really sucks
<icewt> iiiears, ok, thanks. at the moment i'm just looking to cut a 4min. part out of a about 2 hour mp3 :)
<mr_roboto> command line 'ftp' :)
<cafuego_> lftp
<g|patrick> i re
<g|patrick> well
<atila_sendil> hi all; any place to get backports ? the original site seems to be empty
<g|patrick> now i lost most of my applets
<spindley> i kinda liked kasablanca when i used it on gentoo
<cafuego_> But usually 'wget' or 'sftp'.
<g|patrick> and the slider to control the speed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell atila_sendil about backports
<g|patrick> and the cool'n'quite doesnt clock either
<g|patrick> crap
<mr_roboto> cafuego, those aren't ftp clients though :)
<mr_roboto> http and ssh clients
<TokenBad> is there a way to in ubuntu to tell what a avi file in encoded with? I have one that keeps crashing mplayer cause it can't decode the audio..
<Chinaman> crimsun: i did that
<crimsun> Chinaman, did what? Be precise.
<nalioth> TokenBad: in a terminal, type "file file.avi"
<Chinaman> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source && cd /usr/src && sudo tar xfj alsa-driver.tar.bz2 && sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-source && cd modules/alsa-driver && sudo debian/rules binary_modules KSRC=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build KVERS=$(uname -r) && sudo dpkg -i ../alsa-modules*.deb
<Chinaman> that
<inthenow> what do we need to get sympatico dsl running?
<g|patrick> so why did THIS happen?
<iiiears> icewt, - let me poke around a bit more. - gotta be an easier way than mplayer.
<g|patrick> ;(
<crimsun> Chinaman, then what's the issue?
<Chinaman> crimsun: where do i go from there?
<Chinaman> totem still doesn't play anything
<TokenBad> nalioth, Try A Teen 6 DVDRip.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 496 x 368, 29.97 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: Dolby AC3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<icewt> iiiears, i actually found one program, http://minnie.tuhs.org/Programs/Mpcut/index.html - i guess i would just need to compile it myself
<Chinaman> and multimedia systems selector says my pipeline is invalid
<crimsun> Chinaman, have you loaded snd-ca0106 like I told you yesterday?
<inthenow> what will i need to get sympatico dsl working in ubuntu? what packages?
<nalioth> TokenBad: so there you go. divx5
<crimsun> uh ok.
<TokenBad> the video it does..its the audio
<Penguin> hello, I'm searching with google and ubuntuforums but I cant find the solution, I have compiled mplayer on my own, that worked, but the problem is that video's on fullscreen are showing only half a part of it, I think it has to do with my monitor setup, its twinview, if anybody knows a specific compiling option for this, pls tell
<Penguin> zoom doesnt work
<nalioth> TokenBad: you see all there is to know about the file
<thompa> nalioth: do you know the directory of real player?
<Kenneth2> Penguin: gmplayer -zoom file
<TokenBad> is there a codec I need to do the audio?
<thompa> i am at the installer but cant find it
<Jowi> inthenow: what is "sympatico"?
<Chinaman> crimsun: something happened to my gaim
<inthenow> Jowi: dsl
<atila_sendil> ty nalioth :-) bye all
<nalioth> TokenBad: ac3?
<Penguin> and what do I have todo then Kenneth2 ?
<crimsun> Chinaman, have you loaded snd-ca0106 like I told you yesterday?
<Penguin> still doenst work though
<g|patrick> hello
<inthenow> http://www.bell.ca/shop/PrsShpIntDslLite_Landing.page
<Chinaman> crimsun: yes
<iiiears> icewt - is "Audacity" any good? - or is there a limit to the file size you can edit?
<Jowi> inthenow: dsl what? modem?
<g|patrick> :(
<TokenBad> I have all the codecs from the ubuntuguide page
<inthenow> Jowi: http://www.bell.ca/shop/PrsShpIntDslLite_Landing.page
<g|patrick> nobody notices me ;(
<nalioth> iiiears: limited by your system
<crimsun> Chinaman, cat /proc/asound/cards
<nalioth> g|patrick: we see you.
<g|patrick> really :)
<Kenneth2> Penguin: If you use gui (gmplayer) then start gmplayer with the command "gmplayer -zoom" then open the file and chose "fullscreen".
<iiiears> Thanks nalioth. :)
<nalioth> iiiears: if you have a box with quad procs and 16gb ram, you can open a mighty big audio file
<Chinaman> crimsun: we got to the point after i selected yes to debug and selected ca0106
<icewt> iiiears, i think it would require re-encoding the file (?)
<Chinaman> and then pressed ok
<Jowi> inthenow: that page tells me nothing. is it your internet service provider?
<crimsun> Chinaman, uh no, I meant did you modprobe snd-ca0106
<Penguin> doesnt work Kenneth2, the video is still half of the screen
<inthenow> Jowi: not mine, but im switching to it
<Chinaman> i am currently in the /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<Jowi> inthenow: (takes me to Bell canada)
<iiiears> << liquid cooled celeron. (spilled coffee mostly.)
<Kenneth2> Penguin: Does it work? Just installed mplayer myself. Im currently watching StarGate in fullscreen :)
<Penguin> its not half, but its big
<thompa> nevermind. i found the instructions
<inthenow> Jowi: just wonder what packages are needed to switch
<Chinaman> crimsun: i did not
<inthenow> Jowi: cause its dsl
<Penguin> I'm gonna make a screen shot tomorow, to tired, solving it for like 3 hours now, little bit pist off of it
<Jowi> inthenow: if it is a normal dsl which uses a dsl-modem: it depends on what modem you recieve.
<chrime> moin
<Chinaman> crimsun: where do i do that
<Kenneth2> Penguin: Does it fill the entire screen?
<Penguin> yeah
<g|patrick> have to restart
<g|patrick> brb
<inthenow> Jowi: the modem driver will have to be a module?
<Penguin> but there is half of a prt missing
<Penguin> its like panarama
<crimsun> Chinaman, has that entire command you pasted completed?
<Penguin> but on one screen
<Chinaman> crimsun: yes it is
<mztriz> hey, can someone help me with my sound card?
<crimsun> mztriz, what's the issue?
<chrime> bya
<Jowi> inthenow: usually, yes. most modems should be autodetected when "hotplug" kicks in during boot.
<crimsun> Chinaman, so you're back at a shell prompt?
<Chinaman> back in terminal
<mztriz> Crimsun, I don't know how to get it to work it's snd cs4236
<Chinaman> in this directory: /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<Penguin> Kenneth2, gonna solve it tomorow, doing it now for 3 hours (no joke) I'm tired of it now
<inthenow> whats colony 5?
<inthenow> anyone using sympatico?
<epp> what would be a good desktop manager for a 850mhz celeron?
<crimsun> Chinaman, so now sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<Trashcan> windowmaker?
<Jowi> inthenow: best thing to do is to ask them if you can use your existing dsl-modem to connect to them (shouldn't be a problem unless you have a really crappy modem)
<Trashcan> im running gnome on a 995mhz p3, its fine
<butcherbird> epp: love fluxbox
<Trashcan> a little laggy thanks to broken drivers
<inthenow> Jowi: i dont have dsl i have cable now
<Jowi> inthenow: ahhhh, ok
<inthenow> Jowi: switching from cable
<epp> butcherbird, sounds good!
<Kenneth2> Do i have to re-install when Breezy "final release" is out? Or does apt-get handle the upgrade?
<Chinaman> crimsun: FATAL: Module snd_ca0106 not found.
<Chinaman> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ca0106
<Jowi> inthenow: then you can not lose :)
<crimsun> Chinaman, dpkg -l alsa-modules-\*|grep ^ii
<gpd> just wanted to scream at the person who decided that beep-media players default skin should include mysterious symbols with NO TOOL TIPS! /rant
<epp> butcherbird: is it faster that xfce?
<Chinaman> crimsun: No packages found matching alsa-modules-*.
<inthenow> if i have breezy updated do i already have colony?
<Trashcan> anyone have a link to a *good* working NASM syntax file for gnome? (gedit)
<Dr_Willis> inthenow,  i think so. :P
<Jowi> inthenow: find out which modem you might recieve, come back here, and ask the question again.
<butcherbird> epp: never used xfce much but it cant be much slower that blackbox so I would say yes
<crimsun> mztriz, is snd-cs4236 loaded?
<Dr_Willis> thats whats nice about the whole apt system - it can keep stuff up to date easier.
<g|patrick> crap
<jrattner1> After reading the ATI howto and following it, X no longer boots, currently I'm stuck in console mode and using ircii
<nalioth> Kenneth2: apt handles all upgrades
<butcherbird> epp: very small footprint
<g|patrick> it still doesnt work unless i use taht tray tool
<inthenow> Jowi: ok i will thanks
<epp> sweet
<g|patrick> any clues so far
<dave7x> hi. i got a bit of a prob, maybe sumbody cud help me out. ive just downloaded the iso and am now using it on vmware 5.5 (seems like the best way to try it out to me, cant realli reboot). anyway, i ran thru the default install thing...but now i cant actually get anywhere. it restarts (had to force it to do that, maybe thats it?) and then boots up, loads the ubuntu screen...then crashes to, well, a command line, with error "Ale
<g|patrick> i am at a loss
<mztriz> crimsun, I'm not entirely sure what you mean by that
<crimsun> mztriz, lsmod|grep ^snd_cs4236
<Chinaman> crimsun: can we go to alsa channel and do this?
<Trashcan> dave: sounds like it can't set up X on the vmware adapter emulation
<crimsun> Chinaman, what was the last step you did?
<jrattner1> After reading the ATI howto and following it, X no longer boots, currently I'm stuck in console mode and using ircii
<epp> i will just get fluxbox and xfce
<Chinaman> i chose ca0106 and pressed enter
<jrattner1> any suggestions?
<butcherbird> epp: I use bblean in XP instead of explorer shell as well.  Just got used to the interface
<mztriz> Crimsun,  lsmod|grep ^snd_cs4236 appeared to do nothing
<relax> i want add marilat to my sources.list
<crimsun> Chinaman, did you execute the debian/rules command?
<Chinaman> now i'm in the /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<nalioth> jrattner1: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<crimsun> mztriz, so that module is not loaded.
<relax> here can i find ?
<Chinaman> crimsun: what's that?
<epp> butcherbird, sweet
<jrattner1> nalioth: wil that work from the command line?
<crimsun> mztriz, sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<nalioth> relax: you'll mess up your box
<nalioth> jrattner1: yes
<dave7x> trashcan: ok, sounds bout rite, thts wot the vmware hlp thing says...but i cant get its instructions to work. apparently i shud b able to get sumwhere wi x after i install the additions thingy - but i just cant get them 2 install. any suggestions?
<jrattner1> nalioth: previously it was on mesa does that matter?
<epp> butcherbird: how do i mount my ntfs partiton?
<logan001101> what is backport to download fluxbox????
<Trashcan> i have no idea past that, dave
<logan001101> mirromax doesnt work
<crimsun> Chinaman, did you actually read the factoid for alsa-source?
<mztriz> Crimsun, I don't think that did anything either.
<Trashcan> never tried installing ubuntu on VM/VPC
<nalioth> jrattner1: i know VESA will drive anything with a vga adaptor
<crimsun> mztriz, that's good
<dave7x> trashcan: ah well thanks anyway mate :)
<crimsun> mztriz, cat /proc/asound/cards
<logan001101> what is backport to download fluxbox????
<nalioth> ubotu tell epp about ntfs
<mztriz> Crimsun ok
<logan001101> mirromax doesnt work
<jrattner1> nalioth: naolioth what is the command again it flew by in ircii ;0
<jrattner1> : )
<nalioth> ubotu: tell logan001101 about backports
<butcherbird> epp: sudo mount -o umask=0000 /dev/hda1 /something should work.  Not sure if yours is hda1 of course
<mztriz> Crimsun, 0 [CS4236B        ] : CS4236B - CS4236B
<mztriz>                      CS4236B at 0x534, irq 5, dma 1&3
<g|patrick> whats "sysfs support enabled"
<WebCruser> Hi, all - new to Linux, new to IRC. Can't install, haven't gotten any help in forums. Install stuck on "Starting hotplug subsystem..." Any suggestions?:-S
<Dr_Willis> g|patrick,  recompilin your own kernel?
<dbakdsjadsa> pingme pls
<nalioth> ubotu: tell butcherbird about ntfs
<dave7x> trashcan: do you know how to force it to a command line thing where id b able to type instead of using x?
<crimsun> mztriz, excellent. Now you should use alsamixer or Volume Control to unmute Master & PCM and increase the volumes
<Dr_Willis> WebCruser,  the install cd is getting stuck at that?
<epp> butcherbird,  mine is hda1 but i have linux running on there too
<nalioth> jrattner1: check your msgs
<logan001101> guys
<logan001101> what is backport to download fluxbox????
<g|patrick> Dr_Willis: no just tryiing to get powernow operable
<Chinaman> crimsun: i don't think you sent me the factoid
<logan001101> mirromax doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> logan001101,  i thoguht it was in multuiverse myself.
<logan001101> guys
<jrattner1> naolioth I dont know how I'm not expierenced with ircii
<g|patrick> "This daemon is less complicated than cpufreqd or cpudyn, at the cost of
<g|patrick> absolutely depending on a 2.6 kernel with the userspace governor and sysfs
<g|patrick> support enabled."
<nalioth> logan001101: read your private msgs
<g|patrick> thats said
<Chinaman> logan00101: mirrormax doesn't work for me either
<crimsun> Chinaman, I don't need to. /msg ubotu tell me about alsa-source
<logan001101> i tried and got 404 error
<butcherbird> epp: sudo fdisk -l should show you which one you need there
<nalioth> jrattner1: do you see red numbers on the blue line at the bottom?
<g|patrick> well.. kernel - check
<Jan`> hihi all
<Fred|Fr3d> hey... does SSH run over TCP/IP or UDP?
<mztriz> Crimsun, thanks!!
<jrattner1> naolith yes I do
<WebCruser> Hi, Dr_Willis: yup. Total repartition, started from HD, then stalls on boot
<g|patrick> that govenour applet - check
<crimsun> mztriz, hear anything?
<cafuego_> !test
<Jan`> I noticed that there's a lot of accessibility stuff in ubuntu, especially a screenreader
<Jan`> how well does all that stuff work?
<nalioth> jrattner1: alt + the red number
<g|patrick> but sysfs???
<cafuego_> <hehehe>
<Dr_Willis> WebCruser,  what sort of system anyway?
<Jowi> logan001101: backports have other mirrors you can try.
<nalioth> logan001101: ubotu sent you a msg
<Fred|Fr3d> does SSH use TCPIP or UDP protocol?
<logan001101> dont understand
<logan001101> ah
<crimsun> Fred|Fr3d, TCP
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks
<Chinaman> ubotu isn't there
<logan001101> nalioth: im trying ...................
<basti> how do I configure my webcam ?? any program that could be recommended?
<crimsun> Chinaman, you just pasted the entire factoid above anyhow
<cafuego_> I made ubotu crash, he'll be back in 10 seconds.
<ubuntu_> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Jowi> wb ubotu
<cafuego_> !test
<ubotu> Working....
<Jan`> wbies ubotu :)
<Seveas> cafuego_, bad boy!
<g|patrick> whats sysfs?
<WebCruser> Dr_Willis: Mac G3 B&W/yosemite with new HD without Mac system, 384MB RAM, otherwise factory model with SCSI unused, no attached Firewire or USB except keyboard & mouse.
<Fred|Fr3d> crimsun: you know whether IRC on 6667 is tcpip or udp too? :D
* Jan` patpats ubotu, producing a pronounced clanking sound
<cafuego_> Seveas: mysql update
<g|patrick> google didnt ?ave me a clue ;(
<Chinaman> um...i can't see myself
<Chinaman> typing it
<logicus> hi there from a sparkling new ubuntu user who cant figure out how to setup ubuntu to use danish
<nalioth> WebCruser: go for it
<Chinaman> sigh...
<Chinaman> crimsun: i can't see any link
<crimsun> Fred|Fr3d, 6667 is just a port. It can be either TCP or UDP. IRC servers use TCP.
<Fred|Fr3d> thanks again crimsun. i know that it's a port tho :P
<thompa> can someone help me with realplayer?
<JustinHH> pingme pls
<WebCruser> nalioth: OK, here goes reboot...
* cafuego_ smirks
<Chinaman> crimsun: can you send me the factoid?
<crimsun> Chinaman, look at what you typed 21 minutes ago.
<thompa> the installer for realplayer wants rp8_linux20_libc6_i386_cs2_rpm
<crimsun> well, 19 minutes ago.
<thompa> so i changed the name of realplayer 10
<Chinaman> my gaim crashed before that crimsun
<thompa> does not work
<JustinHH> i have some problems with the program that lets me choose from wich partition i shoul boot (error). how can i install it?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Chinaman> after that, i mean
<Dr_Willis> WebCruser,  eww.. i know very very little about the stuff on powerpc hardware. sorry.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.100.213]  by crimsun
<JustinHH> i have some problems with the program that lets me choose from wich partition i shoul boot (error). how can i reinstall it without needing to reinstal my windows and linux?
<thompa> ./RealPlayer10GOLD-1.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<thompa> how do i  install the bugger?
<iiiears> basti - "gqcam" in synaptic looks interesting.
<Trashcan> anyone recommend a favorite BNC for *nix?
<Fred|Fr3d> Trashcan: PsyBNC
<WebCruser> Dr_Willis: Thanks, though. Do you know any other resources that may be of some help?
<cafuego_> thompa: Give 'helixplayer' a try instead.
<thompa> the ubuntu installer is for realplayer8
<Trashcan> thansk fred
<Fred|Fr3d> no problem
<crimsun> Chinaman, gaim couldn't have crashed right then. You typed it here in the channel, and we all saw it.
<thompa> i used to be able to install from the web site the binary
<jmg> damn, i cant gparted to move my root partition :(
<crimsun> ubotu, tell Chinaman about alsa-source
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway i can make a link of my mounted FAT32 drive to my desktop?
<nalioth> jmg: you need to be using the livecd
<thompa> helix is same is it not?
<nalioth> jmg: parted wont work on a mounted disk
<jmg> nalioth: someone should wrap it into a boot image, like memtest86+
<nalioth> jmg: it is in a boot image. on both CDs
<thompa> the ubuntu installer says to download the file from realone then change the name.
<JustinHH> Trackilizer, do you know how to mount ntfs drives?
<Jowi> Trackilizer: drag'n'drop the mounted folder to the desktop, creating a shortcut?
<jmg> nalioth: but your comment on live cd is noted.
<thompa> big waste of time
<Pickle_Weasel> whoa
<Pickle_Weasel> ubotu is gone
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Pickle_Weasel
<Pickle_Weasel> oh wait..he's back..
<jmg> hey seaking of which.. can you install the livecd image yet?
<Inf3ctedfx> Does anybody knows or is familiar with the VLC?
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
<Mars__^> hi
<mkyb14> anyone here good with GRUB... and know what 'error 17 ' means?
<Mars__^> I have problem with ubuntu
<jmg> speaking*
<Trackilizer> I already did mount the drive, i just want to make a shortcut of it on my desktop.
<thompa> missing libstdc++.so.5:
<jmg> mkyb14: your question should be "anyone good with google"
<butcherbird> Inf3ctedfx: problem with vlc?
<Dr_Willis> Inf3ctedfx,  ive used vlc in the past :P
<Mars__^> I installed opera for ubuntu and my internet connection is very very slower now. What schould I do. Maybe uninstall Opera? How?
<thompa> nalioth: sorrt to bother you. can you help me with realplayer?
<spanglesontoast> is there a good c++ editor out therE?
<Jowi> thompa: is libstdc++5 installed?
<JustinHH> can i install just grub?
<thompa> no its not
<Inf3ctedfx> well I just download it.. I can hear the sound on the video but I can't see the video butcherbird
<theoo> how come I can't play mp3 on the ubuntu player? It says 'need to downloda plugin'
<Inf3ctedfx> so, I dont know if I have to do something else
<Jowi> thompa: "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5" should do it
<butcherbird> Inf3ctedfx: what extension is the file youre playing?\
<nalioth> thompa: try the helix player from the realplayer home page
<stpere> !tell theoo about mp3
<JustinHH> from dos
<Trackilizer> So, would anyone happen to know how to make a shortcut of the mounted drive on my desktop?
<Inf3ctedfx> wmv
<Inf3ctedfx> butcherbird:  is wvm
<thompa> right thanks. then can i install as normal via the real.com site?
<butcherbird> Trackilizer: you could always ln -s
<Chinaman> crimsun: is this a problem:
<Chinaman> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Chinaman> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Chinaman> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<Chinaman> make: *** [configure-stamp]  Error 1
<thompa> by the way the version is now -1 so the instructions are old
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Trackilizer> butcherbird, would you mind telling me what you really mean.
<n00bster> hello, whare can I Find on the Applocations menu, the subuntu-calendar ?
<nalioth> Chinaman: do not paste in here, please
<butcherbird> Inf3ctedfx: I might be wrong but I dont THINK vlc handles wmv anyone else know?
<Jowi> thompa: installed real ages ago, can't tell if it work now or not (not really keen on removing it to test)
<crimsun> Chinaman, dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<Inf3ctedfx> someone told me donwload it if I want to play wmv
<nalioth> Inf3ctedfx: newer wmvs wont play at all
<Inf3ctedfx> mmmm ok
<Jowi> thompa: ...but the version i have now is from their site anyway.
<Chinaman> crimsun: do i need to type sudo install before that?
<iiiears> Inf3ctedfx, - w32codecs - for wma,  no?
<Chinaman> or something ike that?
<crimsun> Chinaman, what?
<thompa> jowi: thanks
<crimsun> Chinaman, I really don't see how you didn't follow precisely what the factoid for alsa-source told you.
<Chinaman> crimsun: do i just type that? because that gave me an error
<thompa> now it works
<Chinaman> i did
<lakin> When GDM starts, it completely ignores the settings in the xorg.conf and uses 1280x1024, but if I kill GDM and just use start X, then it properly uses the full 1680x1050 that my laptop can do.  What's even wierder is that /var/log/Xorg.0.log actually reports different modes depending on whether I'm using startx or gdm.
<lakin> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Inf3ctedfx> iiiears:  where I can donwload those ?
<Chinaman> i did both steps
<thompa> avoid ubuntu realplayer installer!
<crimsun> Chinaman, if so, then you wouldn't get the error you just did.
<butcherbird> Trackilizer: ln -s creates a symbolic link basically a 'shortcut' to whatever file you want
<jmg> wooo
<crimsun> Chinaman, what is the output from dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<n00bster> How can i launch the ubuntu-calendar ?
<thompa> realplayer works. !!!
<iiiears> ubuntu's developers work very hard to use only OSS - and the first thing i do every time is add M$ codecs DOH!  - it is on the web somewhere. wish i had a link for you. sorry.
* Jowi applaudes thompa 
<nalioth> n00bster: you dont. ubuntu-calendar is a series of monthly wallpapers
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedfx, w32codecs ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Chinaman> crimsun: it says command not found
<cddesjar> is there a way to restart x on the kubuntu live cd?
<butcherbird> Trackilizer: you could create a symbolic link in your /home/user/Desktop dir. Im sorry I dont know how to do this through the gui in gnome
<thompa> Jowi: still its an extra step or 2. Ubuntu is supposed to be less steps not more.
<cddesjar> i've tried xkill
<Inf3ctedfx> thx tristanmike
<Chinaman> is there something else i have to change in the 2nd step on factoid besides the uname?
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell tristanmike about w32codecs
<cddesjar> and /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<thompa> The installer is like 8 steps
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Inf3ctedfx about w32codecs
<cddesjar> and they crash
<crimsun> Chinaman, dude, do not change a single thing.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tristanmike about w32codecs
<cddesjar> also i don't know remember how to restart cardmgr?
<Chinaman> i don't?!
<jrattner1> Naolith is there a way for me to change back to my previous xorg config?
<Chinaman> >.<
<mr_roboto> cddesjar: can you just <ctrl><alt><backspace>?
<crimsun> Chinaman, the reason I typed that entire factoid was so people could copy and paste the darned thing
<Inf3ctedfx> ohh question tristanmike just install the package and thats it? or I have to do something else?
<nalioth> jrattner1: the one that doesnt work?
<n00bster> oh, but i just recived en Aouto update of them, whare are they ont the FileSystem?
<tristanmike> nalioth, yes, they are torrents, what if he doesn't want to torrent?
<cddesjar> what does that do mr roboto:
<jrattner1> nalioth, the one previous to that
<cddesjar> does that kill x and restart it?
<mr_roboto> cddesjar: kills the x server and restarts, yes
<cddesjar> i am trying to reconfigure my xorg.conf
<cddesjar> ok i'll try that thanks!
<Jowi> thompa: that's Real for you :)
* Chinaman slaps self hard
<cddesjar> do you know how to restart cardmgr?
<nalioth> tristanmike: the hoary ones are direct downloads
<tristanmike> nalioth, nevermind, my bad sorry
<tristanmike> nalioth, too quick for me
<jrattner1> nalioth, or to get the my ATI working cause flxgears isnt helping
<thompa> jowi: yep! going to bbc radio 1 to jam out . see you and thanks
<Chinaman> crimsun: i am so sorry for being a stupid n00b
<nalioth> jrattner1: did the VESA get you a gui?
<Jowi> c u thompa
<jrattner1> nalioth, yes im in gnome right now
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedfx, so use what nalioth sent you and no, you don't have to install anything else
<n00bster> nalioth: what's the path that they are installled ?
<Chinaman> crimsun: now it's downloading a lot of stuff o.0
<nalioth> jrattner1: i've found ATI support to be not too good
<Inf3ctedfx> cuz tristanmike  i'm using also gxine and mplayer
<cddesjar> is it just cardmgr restart
<Chinaman> omfg, it's doing a lot
<tristanmike> Inf3ctedfx, I don't know, I only use Totem and VLC
<crimsun> Chinaman, it's ok.
<Inf3ctedfx> cool is working xDDD thx
<stpere> is ubuntu-calendar still updated?
<iiiears> windows users linux community. ;)
<tristanmike> nalioth, is there a difference b/w your link and mine, I ask because I had a friend install via my link, and if it's bad, well, you know.
<jrattner1> nalioth, so what would you recomend that I stay with mesa? or do you think i should try flxgears?
<Chinaman> now the grep thing outputs: ii  linux-headers- 2.6.10-34.6    Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<Carwash> sorry if this noobish, but what is the command line to install a program in ubuntu
<Chinaman> does that look right now?
<jmg> jrattner1: if you can, dont use mesa, its slow
<darklogic> is the sources.list on ubuntuguide.org broken?
<mr_roboto> carwash: apt-get install <program>
<nalioth> tristanmike: marillat is to be avoided. the w32codecs are not dangerous to use, but most everything else there is
<crimsun> Chinaman, did that whole command complete?
<darklogic> a lot of the repos in it give me 404 errors
<Chinaman> yes
<Jowi> Carwash: "sudo apt-get install programname"
<nalioth> darklogic: ubuntuguide is poison
<nalioth> ubotu: tell darklogic about sources
<crimsun> Chinaman, so now you should sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<tristanmike> nalioth, ok, thank you, didn't understand, good to know
<mr_roboto> carwash: apt-cache search <pattern> to see if you have the program in your cache
<jrattner1> jmg, have you gotten your ATI running?
<Chinaman> got it
<darklogic> thanks guys
<jrattner1> ubotu ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Chinaman> do i reboot or someting?
<tristanmike> !tell tristanmike about sources
<crimsun> Chinaman, did you load snd-ca0106?
<bob832> hi everyone, i'm back  :-)
<Chinaman> type load snd-ca0106?
<Inf3ctedfx> Any CD Burner.. works with GNOME???
<crimsun> no, sudo modprobe snd-ca0106
<iiiears> ubuntuguide is indespensible the best and brightest aren't always in #ubuntu.- including a list of sources was a bad idea.
<Jowi> Inf3ctedfx: graveman
<Chinaman> yes, did that
<tristanmike> sorry
<crimsun> Chinaman, now log out of and back into GNOME
<Inf3ctedfx> Jowi: that one use GUI?
<Jowi> Inf3ctedfx: yep
<bob832> question:  how diffcult is it to get a program (more specifically chestmaster 5000) to work in wine?
<Inf3ctedfx> thx Jowi
<butcherbird> Inf3ctedfx: I just use gnomebaker
<nalioth> iiiears: are you on crack?
<Entranced> hello
<mr_roboto> chestmaster? is that like playboy bunny pix or something?
<Inf3ctedfx> gnomebaker?
<Entranced> anyone here running breezy (up to date) ?
<sktrdie> I need to put some files on my phone with bluetooth, what do I use?
<bob832> oops, my mistake - lol, chessmaster
<iiiears> lol - nah - had to sober up to cure my marriage addiction. - ubuntuguide is awesome.
<adrakoa> hi
<nalioth> iiiears: please d00d read your ubotu love
<crimsun> Entranced, I am.
<Entranced> WTF happened with boot-admin ?
<protok0l> how do i install perl modules with apt?
<Chinaman> crimsun: i'm back into gnome
<n00bster> ok, ty, i found them :}
<mr_roboto> bob832: some programs just run in wine without any work at all. others require tweaking. no idea about chessmaster. have you tried it?
<crimsun> Entranced, err what?
<crimsun> Chinaman, does sound work?
<butcherbird> Entranced: gone
<Entranced> crimsun, there was an app (part of gnome I think) called boot-admin
<bob832> no not yet, b/c i'm not sure what i have to do to try
<dmlinux> Hey guys
<KiwiKibi> say, how do i ascertain whether KBUNTU includes the HPFS (eCS) file system?
<Entranced> butcherbird, any reason ?
<tristanmike> Entranced, yup, gone, conflicted with Grub
<Chinaman> crimsun: no
<jrattner1> naolith it says if i want to compile 3d applications to use fglrx-dev, should i just install that package or configure that package to run with X
<mr_roboto> bob832: try "wine <program> <arguments>"
<Mars__^> Hi i have question. I installed Opera. How can I uninstall it now?
<iiiears> ubuntuguide is concise, step by clearly explained step with the most common questions answered on a SINGLE page. no need for searching around.
<butcherbird> Entranced: I heard it conflicted with some stuff
<Chinaman> crimsun: device manager still does not recognize
<Entranced> tristanmike, It was an ok app
<butcherbird> Entranced: not sure
<mr_roboto> bob832: "man" is your friend :)     "man wine"
<Jowi> Mars__^: sudo apt-get remove opera
<nalioth> jrattner1: i have no idea what you want to compile
<Carwash> iiiears: link to ubuntu guide?
<tristanmike> iiiears, ubuntuguide is hardly clearly explained
<solidgroove> how stable is breezy and is it spammed with beta stuff?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Carwash about ubuntuguide
<crimsun> Entranced, what did boot admin do?
<nalioth> iiiears: thank you very much
<adrakoa> i have a problem with grub... i have installed another distribution in hda2, i cp the bzImage, initrd... in the /boot/ of the first distribution, is this all right?
<crimsun> Chinaman, cat /proc/asound/cards
<iiiears> Carwash - lol - are you trying to get me into trouble? - lol
<Entranced> it was an easy way to update grub menu.lst
<KiwiKibi> say, how do i ascertain whether UBUNTU includes the HPFS (eCS) file system?
<nalioth> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<Mars__^> thanks
<nalioth> Carwash: ubuntuguide is bad news
<fredforfaen> is there a ubuntu channel for off topic shit...chitchatting.....?
<Chinaman> crimsun: no sound cards
<Mars__^> Is it possible that my internet connection is slower because i installed Opera badly?
<crimsun> #ubuntu-offtopic
<fredforfaen> thanx crimsun
<Jowi> fredforfaen: #ubuntu-offtopic
<iiiears> crimsun - is right again. - grin
<ifr> Hi, doing ssh port forwarding and I'm having problems with listening to port 25; something seems to be on there and I need to find out what. error: channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 25
<fredforfaen> Jowi :)
<crimsun> Chinaman, are you _positive_ it's a 24-bit, 7.1 sound blaster?
<Chinaman> yes
<Entranced> crimsun, I'm tripple booting...and after each kernel upgrade my menu.lst get fux0red, so I have to edit menu.lst each time
<Chinaman> 24-bit, 7.1 sound blaster audigy 2 value
<jmg> im going to hack the kernel anddisable p4 errata checking
<ifr> command: sudo ssh -c blowfish -L 143:localhost:143 -L 25:localhost:25 -l user host
<Entranced> crimsun, boot-admin was very nice (point/click almost)
<mr_roboto> grep 25\/tcp /etc/services
<bob832> to get wine, do i do the following  -  sudo apt-get install wine  ?  (new to apt-get)
<mr_roboto> you must have  mail server running
<ifr> Thanks, mr_roboto, will check!
<shinu> how do i remove all *.abc files recursively in a directory?
<Jowi> bob832: yep. you might want to add "sudo" infront of that command.
<KiwiKibi> say, how do i ascertain whether UBUNTU includes the HPFS (eCS) file system?
<Jowi> bob832: oh, you did. sorry
<mr_roboto> rm -r "*\.abc"
<crimsun> Chinaman, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl for lspci -nv output
<Entranced> shinu,  rm -rf *.abc
<bob832> ok thanks
<shinu> mr_roboto Entranced thanks
<mr_roboto> you need the quotes, shinu
<ifr> mr_roboto, a ps aux | grep smtp though, shows nothing. . .
<Chinaman> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2702
<Entranced> mr_roboto, for what ?
<Inf3ctedfx> Another Question, doesn anyone knows a good dock like Mac OSX for Gnome? beside Superkaramba?
<Chinaman> crimsun: will you be here in 30 minutes? i need to go for dinner...
<mr_roboto> entranced: oops, thinking of passing wildcard to "find"
<Entranced> hehe
<shinu> :)
<PhilH> Hi, can anyone give me a hand getting by CD Burner to work with Ubuntu(Hoary)?
<Jowi> ifr: run a port scan on yourself (with gnome-nettool for example) :-)
<ifr> Jowi, thanks. . .
<shinu> i hope i dont do something wrong... its a 2.33gb folder...
<Trashcan> or nmap
<Trashcan> :D
<Trashcan> man, a clean install of hoary
<Chinaman> PhilH: try enabling overburn
<Chinaman> worked for me at least
<Jowi> ifr: use 127.0.0.1
<PhilH> to get cdrecord to work?
<Trashcan> fucking vsFTPd, openSSH, postgreSQL (my fault), and SMTP running
<ifr> Jowi, thanks. Ran nmap and seee that 25 is open for smtp but again, the ps aux shows nothing running
<ifr> :(
<butcherbird> Trashcan: sorry forgot I left those running =)
<Mars__^> there is problem cause when i write sudo apt-get remove opera, it writes that i dont kave packet called opera
<Chinaman> PhilH: you just have to make sure you don't go over file size allowed by CD and it should work
<Trashcan> eh butcher?
<butcherbird> Trashcan: jk heh nm'
<Trashcan> ok :)
<Trashcan> i was gonna say... butcher = dev team or what?
<crimsun> Chinaman, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-unload
<PhilH> Chinaman: i can't even detect the thing, great tip!
<PhilH> Anyone else with a little more knowledge?
<crimsun> Chinaman|Dinner, you'll need to use the snd-emu10k1 driver instead of the snd-ca0106 driver. It was a different pci id after all.
<ifr> Jowi, any other ideas?
<crimsun> Chinaman|Dinner, that means you'll need to remove /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver and redo step 2 of the alsa-source factoid, only this time you need to choose the emu10k1 driver not the ca0106.
<shinu> Entranced: that command doesnt seem to work...
<mirak> is it possible to shrink ext3 ?
<nalioth> mirak: yes
<KiwiKibi> say, how do i ascertain whether UBUNTU includes the HPFS (eCS) file system?
<Entranced> what is the error ?
<mirak> nalioth: even mounted ?
<Jowi> ifr, any ideas of what can hog port 25?
<nalioth> mirak: no
<Entranced> shinu, do you get any error msg ?
<Pluk> 25 is smtp (mail)
<shinu> Entranced: nothing, it just gives me the prompt but the files are still in the subdirs
<Trashcan> running by default
<ifr> Jowi, only think I think of is smtp; thunderbird is set to look to localhost, I use port forwarding to map 25
<Entranced> ahh
<Entranced> hold a sec
<Jowi> Pluk: we know. ifr want to know which program that is using it :)
<Pluk> ah ok sry :)
<ifr> BUT smtp isn't showing up on ps aux
<Pluk> just dropped in
<mr_roboto> sudo lsof -i tcp:25
<Inf3ctedfx> ok sorry to bother too much... but anyone knows an editor like DreamWeaver?
<shinu> Jowi: cant you use netstat and grep the port?
<mr_roboto> to see what pid is listening on port 25
<Inf3ctedfx> for gnome?
<ifr> Cool... mr_roboto, thanks, doing now
<mr_roboto> then ps -fp <pid> to see the program
<KiwiKibi> what da dickens is a "Colony" release?
<PhilH> Inf3ctedfc: try NVU
<ifr> Wow/
<Trashcan> then kill -9 pid
<Trashcan> or kill -SIGTERM pid
<Inf3ctedfx> PhilH: NVU?
<Trashcan> either way
<Trashcan> you are one cool kid
<Trashcan> night nalioth
<ifr> mr_roboto: master  7570 root   12u  IPv4  11576       TCP localhost.localdomain:smtp (LISTEN)
<Jowi> shinu: nah, but mr_roboto had a nice idea
<ifr> Wow
<PhilH> Inf3ctedfc: http://www.nvu.com/
<Trashcan> SMTP running under root?
<mr_roboto> ifr: that's your problem program   :)
<PhilH> don't use the thing myself, nor any other WYSIWYG editors, but it seems ok
<nalioth_zZz> Inf3ctedfx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu
<NightLord> erm, why is it when i try to change my colours for text in gaim, it crashes? I got breezy
<shinu> Jowi: would it give a similar result though?
<ifr> mr_roboto, thanks so much. Now I wonder **WHY** smtp was running at all, and running like that - and why it didn't show up under ps aux?
<Inf3ctedfx> thx nalioth_zZz there is another one beside that one?
<mr_roboto> ifr: why not just use a different port?  you shouldn't be using one of the "well-known" prorts anyway
<nalioth_zZz> Inf3ctedfx: quanta
<Jowi> ifr postfix probably
<n00bster> how do i set permissions for FileSystem to my user account ?
<ifr> Jowi DOH!
<nalioth_zZz> Inf3ctedfx: screem maybe
<Jowi> :D
<ifr> Thanks.
<mr_roboto> ifr: because the program you are running is not called "smtp"  that's just the service name
<tristanmike> n00bster, what do you want to do?
<ifr> Yes, It all dawned clearly. Thanks both of you for the help which is much appreciated
<KiwiKibi> what does the moniker "Colony" indicate?
<Inf3ctedfx> thx nalioth_zZz  but the best one is NVU?
<PhilH> inf3ctedfc: but they aren't really much like dreamweaver
<nalioth_zZz> Inf3ctedfx: the best one is the one you like the best
<PhilH> oops
<Inf3ctedfx> good answer  but in ur opinion.. which one is more user friendly?
<nalioth_zZz> Inf3ctedfx: i dont use wysiwyg editors
<n00bster> i want to be able to write tothe  FileSystem ..
<n00bster> fore example  copy a files to the FileSystem
<NightLord> no-one?
<tristanmike> n00bster, use sudo
<PhilH> Inf3ctedfx: NVU is WYSIWYG, the others aren't really, therefore i'd go for bluefish
<nalioth_zZz> n00bster: you generally have no business putting things in the filesystem
<n00bster> but i want to do this from GUI ..
<KiwiKibi> what's a "Colony" release?
<NightLord> also, why does it say "Please install before using" when i try to run xvidtune?
<nalioth_zZz> KiwiKibi: a benchmark, nothing more
<Inf3ctedfx> ok PhilH  thx
<n00bster> ok, i just installed Mplayer, & I want to add askin to "Skin" directory that is in user/share/Mplayer/skins Folder.
<PhilH> n00bster: then run sudo nautilus
<tristanmike> n00bster, it's not recommended that you give the filesystem anything but read priviledge's other than read, unless it's your home dir. and then you already do have those permissions.
<nalioth_zZz> n00bster: add it to the .mplayer directory in YOUR home directory
<PhilH> n00bster: only don't, because it's not a bright idea if you're new
<tristanmike> n00bster, and remember that the mplayer folder is "hidden" in your home folder
<KiwiKibi> what would be the meaning of the absence of the label "Colony" and its attendant digit in a release?
<n00bster> oha, rghite !!! forgot about the Ctrl+H :}
<inc|freaky> 
<NightLord> does anyone know of any software which will let me use msn messengers webcam features?
<none_-> anyone know a site that has a bunch of C programming exercises?
<mr_roboto> n00bster: that's the "unix way" to put private configuration in the user's home dir, usually in a directory called ".<programname>"    that's a good thing to know
<KiwiKibi> more directly: what does the label "Colony" DENOTATE?
<inc|freaky> i will never get euro () support. it never shows on windows machines i probably have the wrong encoding.
<none_-> wrong channel
<inc|freaky> does any1 know what i can do if i have to hit ^ twice to make one of it? ^^ <-- for this smiley i have to press the key 4 times that sucks
<Trashcan> none_-: www.justfuckinggoogleit.com
<n00bster> emm.... thank you, good to know this...
<crimsun> KiwiKibi, colonys are milestones on the roadmap for the final Breezy release.
<Trashcan> i keed i keed
<tristanmike> Trashcan, that's not nice
<PhilH> Inf3ctedfx: bluefish is a nice editor which helps you to code HTML, screem is similar, NVU's the only one that you're likely to like if you use WYSIWYG stuff
<Trashcan> i know :(
<nalioth_zZz> KiwiKibi: means the same thing as "longhorn" or "memphis"
<tristanmike> lol'
<none_-> :'(
<none_-> the
<none_-> ' is a tear
<Trashcan> :'(
<iiiears> Trashcan - lol - this is #ubuntu. - be nice not a lot of seasoned linux users here.
<KiwiKibi> '
<n00bster> is there a way to con fig File Manager to always show hidden files on my home dir ?
<KiwiKibi> =('
<butcherbird> none_-: have you begun using C yet?
<KiwiKibi> ':)
<tristanmike> n00bster, once it's enabled, it should remain untill you disable it again
<cafuego_> n00bster: Yes.
<KiwiKibi> :'
<iiiears> just got an education in "Journaling File System" - it can  2 terabyte files now that is power.
<PhilH> So, could anyone help me sort out my CD burner?
<nalioth_zZz> cafuego_: is ubotu ok?
<KiwiKibi> :')
<n00bster> oh, i see... i'll tray this now.. ty.
<tristanmike> n00bster, but it only works on each folder you tell it to show you, it's not global
<nalioth_zZz> KiwiKibi: enough of the hieroglyphics
<none_-> butcherbird, many times. i am looking for exercises because i am bored
<cafuego_> n00bster: Prefernces -> File Manager -> [Views]  -> (*) Shows hidden and backup files
<butcherbird> none_-: ah ok
<Jowi> goodnight all
<Trashcan> night
<n00bster> nop, it's reverted back to  hidden
<Inf3ctedfx> hey question how can I create a symbolic link?  the command is:  ln -s /phat/for the file/  /usr/bin  ???
<iiiears> G'night Jowi.
<mr_roboto> lnf3ctedfx: it's kind of like "cp"    ln -s <file name> <link name>
<tristanmike> n00bster, try System-->Preferences-->File Management, there is a box there for hidden files, see if that helps
<n00bster> nop, doing this from View allsow dident save it on "show hidden files"
<ccooke> n00bster: you can toggle it with Ctrl-H by default, I think. But that'll only change the setting for one window.
<borgista> A note to Breezy devs: The new kernel upgrade stopped random freezing, but Epiphany/Firefox both cause freezes now. Mozilla is fine.
<n00bster> got it !! it did the trick :} ty..
<KiwiKibi> is Dapper Drake more advanced than Breezy Bitch (or whatever its name is)?
<n00bster> ty, all..
<PhilH> n00bster: if you know where you want to go you can always just hit Ctrl + L and start typing .directoryiwanttosee
<tristanmike> n00bster, what did the trick?
<none_-> KiwiKibi, not more advanced
<PhilH> n00bster: nautilus should autocomplete the rest
<Entranced> shinu, you still there ?
<cafuego_> KiwiKibi: Hoary Hedgehog is stable. ANything else you ought not be running if you're asking that particular question.
<KiwiKibi> more what then?
<ccooke> KiwiKibi: No. Dapper drake doesn't really exist yet.
<none_-> breezy is the new release
<none_-> that is as advanced as it gets
<tristanmike> which isn't "offical" yet
<nalioth_zZz> KiwiKibi: but yes, dapper drake will be more advanced then breezy badger
<n00bster> whoops, Ctrl+L locked my screen :)
<mkyb14> still oninle?
<mkyb14> nice
<cafuego_> No, if you can't use google to look stuff up, you have no business running breezy.
<inc|freaky> any1 recently got problems with breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz while apt-get updating saying the md5-sum doesnt match?
<shinu> Entranced: yup
<borgista> Anybody else getting freezes with Firefox in Breezy?
<FR500> man
<Entranced> shinu, did you delete the files ?
<nalioth_zZz> inc|freaky: shut your mouth!
<none_-> inc|freaky, try the main site
<shinu> Entranced: nope :)
<Entranced> I got the solution
<shinu> great
<inc|freaky> nalioth_zZz: sry didnt want to wake you up ^^
<FR500> after apt-get upgrade, firefox won't start, any workarounds?
<n00bster> since i'm useing Ctrl+L to lock screen, is there a way, to change nautilus Ctrl+L shortcut, to somthing els ?
<iiiears> lol
<none_-> FR500, what did you upgrade from?
<nalioth_zZz> inc|freaky: your md5 comment gave me nightmares
<FR500> none_-, what version?
<Entranced> shinu, be careful though
<shinu> FR500: you have backports on?
<inc|freaky> nalioth_zZz: sry :\ but why that?
<none_-> don't use upgrade from breezy yet
<shinu> Entranced: sure sure :P ill test it first :)
<borgista> Breezy Badger goes faster than Gentoo on my box. Sweet.
<KiwiKibi> which package has all the file systems (HFS, FAT32, JFS, HPFS, etc.)??
<inc|freaky> none_-: y you sent me to the mane site?
<ryufreak> can anyone tell me how to detect my other hard drive?
<Entranced> shinu,  execute this from the directory in which are all the files+subdirectories with files
<inc|freaky> *main
<FR500> shinu, yes
<Entranced> shinu, run this first WITHOUT "-delete" option
<NightLord> is there anyway i can use my windows key for anything in ubuntu?
<shinu> FR500: hoary right?
<KiwiKibi> I need to make sure HPFS IS INDEED INCLUDED in the release.  How do I ascertain such?
<Entranced> shinu, find ./ -type f -name '*.abc' -delete
<cafuego_> KiwiKibi: The kernel, of course.
<FR500> shinu, yes
<inc|freaky> nalioth_zZz: the error is Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz nicht holen  MD5-Summe stimmt nicht means the md5 sum doesnt match
<nalioth_zZz> NightLord: try windows key combinations
<NightLord> k
<none_-> inc|freaky, i mean the main site in apt's sources.list
<ryufreak> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<NightLord> also, why does gaim crash when i try to change font colours
<inthenow> recommend good ftp app?
<shinu> !tell FR500 about firefox-fix
<cafuego_> inc|freaky: Use a different mirror site, problem solved.
<mkyb14> Network problem!  i didn't install with dhcp and am trying to set it up now.... how do i start this?
<inthenow> what ftp app is included in ubuntu
<Entranced> !menu.lst
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Entranced
<inthenow> ?
<shinu> FR500: wrong :P cant remember the command :/
<Entranced> !grub
<ubotu> hmm... grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<inc|freaky> cafuego: where can i find a list of mirrors?
<cafuego_> inthenow: Places -> Connect to server -> FTP
<PhilH> n00bster: if there's a way to enable dynamic keyboard shortcuts for GNOME, then yes, but i have no idea
<FR500> shinu, ?
<shinu> Entranced: alright
<cafuego_> inc|freaky: XX.archive.ubuntu.com
<TokenBad> anyone know a way to make sure have ac3 codec?
<shinu> FR500: sorry, i thought i remembered the entry in ubotu that solved your problem but i dont :/
<ali4728> Can any one help with mail server conf (postfix + courier-Imap) I want to know what are the paremeters for "Incoming mail server" and "Outgoing mail server" for the remote client ? Any commnets are appreciated..
<inc|freaky> cafuego: well, ill wait until they fix this problem
<cafuego_> inc|freaky: Try 'nl' or 'at' for XX in your case.
<FR500> shinu, oh
<mr_roboto>  find ./ -type f -name "*.abc" -exec rm {} \;
<epp> hey i have no sound
<epp> in kde i have sound but not in xfce
<PhilH> epp: what isn't producing sound?
<epp> amarok
<epp> or anysystem sounds
<n00bster> i see ..
<PhilH> maybe you need to start the soundsystem
<epp> when i boot up to the login screen...
<inc|freaky> doesnt have multiverse any security src packages?
<crimsun> no.
<PhilH> server even
<shinu> mr_roboto: would that give the same result as what Entranced said?
<shinu> mr_roboto: actually... nvm
<epp> when i startup it gives the booted up sound but when i login to xfce i get no more sound
<mr_roboto> shinu: yes, if there is a "-delete" option to find.   not sure there is... but the -exec will definitely work
<shinu> Entranced: -delete doesnt exist i think :)
<FR500> shinu, lol i was starting firefox to google for it :p
<TokenBad> anyone know a way to make sure have ac3 codec?
<Entranced> shinu,  it does
<crimsun> epp, that's because we didn't script Xfce to start esd automatically.
<Entranced> I just ran it
<mr_roboto> didn't see "-delete" in the man page
<mr_roboto> might have overlooked it
<shinu> Entranced: find: invalid predicate `-delete
<epp> when i try to start it.. it gives me an error
<PhilH> epp: can you configure amarok to use a different soundserver?
<mr_roboto> shinu   just use "-exec rm {} \;"
<shinu> FR500: and it didnt start right? :P
<shinu> mr_roboto: okie!
<Entranced> http://www.kalamazoolinux.org/tech/find.html
<borgista> tokenbad: sudo lsmod | grep ac3
<epp> when i try to run esd it says Device or resource busy..
<mr_roboto> shinu: the "{}" means do this on every file found  and you have to end with a semi-colon, escaped so the shell doesn't grab it
<TokenBad> borgista, if it gives no responce?
<ryufreak> how do i get into my other hard drive/
<Entranced> shinu, mr_roboto I'm running Breezy and the command I pasted worked just fine here
<epp> PhilH, the only options are Alsa and <no Engine>
<mkyb14> anyone know how to setup the dhcp after installing without an internet connection
<shinu> Entranced: im on hoary and it doesnt work :)
<epp> crimsun, when i try to run esd it says Device or resource busy..
<mr_roboto> entranced: must be an enhanced version of find :)
<crimsun> epp, what are you trying to do?
<Entranced> mr_roboto, maybe :)
<epp> im tryint to play my mp3s...
<jrattner1> will the ATI Driver Installed work for ubuntu?
<mr_roboto> i always just use "-exec" for that kind of stuff becuase it works everywhere
<crimsun> epp, dpkg -l amarok\*|grep ^II
<FR500> shinu, any ideas, it does run with sudo
<crimsun> epp, err, grep ^ii
<ryufreak> jrattner1 what video card do you have
<shinu> FR500: basically, you got the stupid package from the backports... :)
<shinu> FR500: i think :)
<jrattner1> ryufreak,  ATI mobility radeon x6000
<shinu> FR500: i think you have to remove them and reinstall or something
<PhilH> epp: and it's got ALSA selected?
<epp> yep-
<TokenBad> borgista, it didn't give a responce...so is there a way using apt-get to get the ac3 codec?
<epp> crimsun, ii  amarok         1.2.3-1ubuntu4 versatile and easy to use audio player for K
<epp> ii  amarok-arts    1.2.3-1ubuntu4 aRts engine for the amaroK audio player
<fredforfaen> what repos do i have to add to get e17 WM ?
<n00bster> i have got to tell you all here something,...
<shinu> FR500: pm me the result of: dpkg -l *firefox*
<n00bster>  my staying with ubuntu is completely a BIG CREDIT for all you folks here...
<B_166-ER-X> if i rm a file, where does it goes ?
<epp> mabey esd is interfering with alsa?
<borgista> TokenBad: maybe with the linux-restricted-modules package
<KiwiKibi> where is the listing of files systems modules included in a release?  I need to look at such listing.
<ryufreak> jrattner1 you can try it, and if it works, but if not, this is how i got my x800xl to work
<n00bster> So A BIG TY to all of you ...
<crimsun> epp, you want to install amarok-gstreamer
<ryufreak> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=73422&postcount=4
<TokenBad> borgista, you lost me
<PhilH> epp: can you start arts manually?
<ccooke> jrattner1: I'm using one of those now.
<mkyb14> anyone please?
<epp> how?
<B_166-ER-X> if i rm a file, where does it goes ?
<ccooke> jrattner1: works fine.
<borgista> Search for that in Synaptics.
<jrattner1> ccooke, are you using MESA? or fglrx
<crimsun> epp, sudo aptitude install amarok-gstreamer
<KiwiKibi> ryufreak: you talking to me?
<n00bster> cya all..
<nibbler00> I'm after the .debs for openoffice 2
<ccooke> jrattner1: firegl
<ryufreak> no, i'm talking to jrattner1
<basti> what could be wrong if Idont get sound in VLC but in other apps such as gaim and Amarok ?
<jrattner1> ccooke, howa re you using firegl?
<epp> PhilH, how do i start alsa?
<shinu> basti: it just gets deleted, doesnt go anywhere
<fredforfaen> anyone knows how to install e17 via apt?
<ccooke> jrattner1: in what way how? I have the module loaded and my driver set to it.
<basti> shinu,  uh??
<ryufreak> jrattner1, if the ubuntu provided fglrx doesn't work, try this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=73422&postcount=4
<epp> crimsun, i also want system sounds to work too...
<crimsun> basti, that means you need to install vlc-plugin-esd
<JDigital> epp: yyou could always ask in #alsa , heh
<crimsun> epp, so install amarok-gstreamer
<shinu> basti: oops :P wrong person :)
<ryufreak> jrattner1, it worked for my x800xl pci-e
<crimsun> JDigital, no, we'll just punt you back over here.
<epp> crimsun, i did...
<shinu> B_166-ER-X: it just gets deleted, doesnt go anywhere
<crimsun> epp, and did you select it?
<JDigital> hehe
<basti> Thank you crimsun :)
<jrattner1> ryufreak, alright im going to try that now
<B_166-ER-X> okay
<B_166-ER-X> thankx
<shinu> B_166-ER-X: its hard to recover it, its not like windows
<PhilH> epp: you don't start alsa, not in the same way you do aRts or ESD anyway
<shinu> basti: pardon me, its 1am here :P
<epp> oh shit...
<ryufreak> does anyone know how i can get into my 2nd hard drive?......
<ryufreak> :(
<Carwash> ok, is there any other mp3 encoder besides k3b-mp3?
<PhilH> epp: that sounds ominous
<B_166-ER-X> shinu, i was jsut wanting to be sure it was deleted so its ok
<ccooke> jrattner1: try the ubuntu method first.
<Carwash> I still can't play mp3 :(
<ccooke> jrattner1: it'll be a lot easier, and it works for most people
<epp> PhilH, sry its not alsa thats in there its Arts
<ryufreak> carwash, did you try xmms?
<Carwash> no
<Signifer123> whats wrong with audacity?
<Carwash> how do I do that?
<Signifer123> and lame enc...
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me how to remove a package and all configs
<shinu> B_166-ER-X: i see... and please dont repeat your question like that next time :)
<crimsun> epp, the gstreamer engine is mislabeled. It often appears not to have a label in the engine selection.
<jrattner1> ccooke, i tried the ubuntu method it did not wokr
<PhilH> epp: and can you run it manually?
<borgista> TokenBad: any luck?
<mr_roboto> shinu: just as an FYI, before I do something dangerous with -exec, I usually do "-exec ls {} \;" and just list the files to be operated on to make sure I'm hitting the right files before actually doing it :)
<jrattner1> ccooke, your on an ATI mobility radeon X6000?
<relax> anyone knows here can i get alsa-tools and alsa-firmware to ubuntu ?
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<Signifer123> dpkg -r appname
<ryufreak> carwash, go into synaptics and search xmms
<Carwash> ok
<relax> i try to dkpg but have too mutch dependencies
<butcherbird> MachineScrew: assuming it was an ubuntu package, sudo apt-get remove packagename?
<crimsun> relax, we don't distribute them currently. We package alsa-tools in Debian, however.
<TokenBad> borgista, not sure what you ment by that
<crimsun> relax, however, alsa-firmware you'll have to download from ALSA's Web page.
<MachineScrew> MachineScrew: did that but they still remain
<ccooke> jrattner1: X600
<ericz> i want to be able to like build programs from their source or whatever using ./configure... but it says no valid C compiler found in path or something, what do i need to do?
<ccooke> jrattner1: and yes.
<MachineScrew> butcherbird:  did that but the config files still remain
<crimsun> ericz, install build-essential
<ericz> ok
<shinu> mr_roboto: ok! thanks :)
<butcherbird> MachineScrew: you have to admire their will to live..
<Carwash> ryufreak: ok,  I found it! Now what?
<ccooke> jrattner1: what's your laptop?
<butcherbird> MachineScrew: what do you mean by config files just .conf?
<ryufreak> carwash, install it
<iiiears> How To Forge ISP-Server Setup - Ubuntu CD to ISP/Web Host in an afternoon. - amazing.
<ericz> crimsun: that's all i need? and it should work right
<crimsun> ericz, that's all you need for the _basic_ compiler.
<ryufreak> carwash, before you play anything on it, change the output plugin to esound
<borgista> TokenBad: did you find the linux-restriced-module package?
<MachineScrew> butcherbird: ok I am trying to remove every thing to do with ndiswrapper and start clean
<ericz> ok
<ryufreak> carwash, because if you don't it'll just freeze
<borgista> TokenBad: In Synaptic
<MachineScrew> butcherbird: is there a purge command or somthing
<Carwash> ryufreak: I see. How do I install it? Sorry if this TOTALLY NOOB, but the 'apply' button is greyed
<epp> crimsun, [GStreamer Error]  OSS Device "dev... already in use by another program"
<mkyb14> anyone know when downloading ATI amd64 drivers if you choose the installer or "x-windows version"  that has below it XFree86 4.3?
<mkyb14> which one
<Signifer123> --purge :-P
<ryufreak> carwash, double click on it
<basti> How come I cannt add VLC as default player for .avi ???
<Plebeuz> hello
<MachineScrew> ok so dpkg --purge ndiswrapper-utils
<odd-> who wants to host an online radio show?
<crimsun> epp, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Carwash> ryufreak: nothing happened
<Carwash> ok, I'm going to xmms's site and will download it form there
<ryufreak> carwash, right click on it and click mark for installation
<butcherbird> machineScrew, aptitude has a purge command..
<TokenBad> borgista, I have one of those installed it seems
<ryufreak> carwash, it's much easier to do it via synaptics
<epp> crimsun, sry to no avail...
<Plebeuz> i am newb on debian(ubunto) and i use slackware, anyone knows where i config rc files(suck rc.inet1 etc..)?
<crimsun> epp, huh?
<Carwash> ryufreak: nothing happens when I right click on it
<epp> crimsun, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/ does nothin
<ryufreak> !?
<ubotu> ryufreak: No idea
<crimsun> epp, pgrep esd
<Carwash> ryufreak: I know, weird..
<Carwash> Hmm
<Carwash> hold a sec
<mr_roboto> lsof |grep /dev/snd
<ryufreak> carwash, is it already installed?
<TokenBad> borgista, actually it seems I have 2 installed
<crimsun> epp, what is System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Audio Sink set to?
<ali4728> I installed (postfix + courier-Imap) I want to know what are the paremeters for "Incoming mail server" and "Outgoing mail server" for the remote client ? Any commnets are appreciated..
<crimsun> mr_roboto, just use lsof /dev/snd, no need to filter the output manually.
<mr_roboto> well it gives diff results  s
<Carwash> ryufreak: I'm not sure -- don't think so. I messed with the repositories, will that afffect it or something
<mr_roboto> you DO need to filter on some versions of lsof, like mine
<Carwash> ryufreak: I followed the wiki ubuntu guide with the repository thing
<epp> crimsun, e is system prefs?
<ericz> crimsun: maybe you can help again, i installed build-essential or whatever and i tried compiling it, it got past the part it messed up on last time, this time i get configure: error: unable to find a curses library -- FATAL
<TokenBad> borgista, seems I have 2.6.10.5-1 and 2.6.10-7 installed
<jrattner1> ryufreak, I cant find the RPM on the site
<mr_roboto> using lsof version 4.74 here
<ryufreak> carwash and jrattner1 hold on
<Plebeuz> init.d :p
<epp> crimsun,  erm, im in xfce where is sys prefs?
* Carwash nod nod
<PhilH> mr_roboto: same result, different spacing
<CarlFK> does edubuntu have a bit torrent client?
<ericz> anyone, while compiling source for "naim" i got the error configure: error: unable to find a curses library -- FATAL
<mr_roboto> PhilH    not same result, doesn't work if you don't filter
<ericz> what should i do?
<crimsun> epp, Xfce doesn't have it.
* Carwash will go to the library tommrow to borrow a linux manual
<mr_roboto> lsof /dev/snd gives nothing at all      lsof |grep /dev/snd shows what is using the device
<crimsun> epp, execute gstreamer-properties in a Terminal
<Plebeuz> where i put the scrips, and config and chose what programs will starts on boot?
<Plebeuz> in ubuntu
<Plebeuz> ?
<epp> crimsun, well i can select what device... either esd or defaut
<crimsun> mr_roboto, that's because you're using the wrong syntax: It's lsof /dev/snd/*
<mirak> is it possible to remount / readonly ?
<ryufreak> jrattner1, x86-64?
<Blissex> Plebeuz: look on the Debian site for the ''boot concept'' document.
<mr_roboto> crimsun:   ahhh sorry!
<Plebeuz> Blissex, tkz
<iiiears> Carwash - LinuxQuestions.org is pretty nice.
<jrattner1> ryufreak, its pentium 4
<CarlFK> mirak im gona guess: umount / && mount -o ro /
<jrattner1> ryufreak, is that 64?
<CarlFK> mirak if you chain the two togetter, it should work
<crimsun> epp, in gstreamer-properties, what is the default audio sink set to?
<fredforfaen> !e17
<ubotu> e17 is probably the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org
<epp> crimsun, OSS
<PhilH> crimsun: works for DSP with the asterisk here, should it not?
<mirak> CarlFK: it says it's occupied
<butcherbird> Carwash: if youre just looking for the right command "apropos whatever" is useful
<crimsun> PhilH, dsp* != snd/*
<ryufreak> jrattner1, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9448/1m/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-8.16.20-1.i386.rpm
<CarlFK> mirak - oh yeah.... nm
<PhilH> crimsun: without, rather
<ryufreak> jrattner1, or https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<crimsun> PhilH, that's because /dev/dsp is valid whereas /dev/snd isn't. /dev/snd/* is.
<fredforfaen> anyone have any idea how i can install e17?
<ericz> do i need to install something extra, when running ./configure on "naim" i get the error configure: error: unable to find a curses library -- FATAL
<PhilH> crimsun: ah yes, sry
<crimsun> ericz, what are you trying to compile?
<Plebeuz> ericz, instal the ncurses package ....
<Chinaman|Dinner> crimsun: i can't remove the folder
<ryufreak> carwash, are you still there?
<Mars__^> I have one question. A am trying to change image of one of the directories, but when iam trying to do that, it shows info that i am not permitted to do that, What can i do?
<crimsun> epp, you should be able to use amarok fine then.
<Chinaman|Dinner> crimsun: i get this message: Cannot move "/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<crimsun> Chinaman|Dinner, in a Terminal
<ryufreak> anyone know how to get my other harddrives detected :(
<Trashcan> sudo
<crimsun> Chinaman|Dinner, and make sure you are not currently in that directory
<Plebeuz> sudo passwd root
<Trashcan> sudo rm -r /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver
<TokenBad> borgista, seems I have 2.6.10.5-1 and 2.6.10-7 installed
<iiiears> nice tip "apropos ..."   so much to learn. ;)
<Chinaman> Trashcan: thx
<Carwash> ryufreak: ok, I downloaded xmms from their website and unziped the file on my desktop. Do I instlal it via synaptic  or can I do it via command line in terminal?
<Plebeuz> hey what is the default root password in ubunto?
<ryufreak> command line i'm assuming
<Mars__^> ryufreak, maybo try different booting
<crimsun> Carwash, sudo aptitude install xmms
<Carwash> I see
<crimsun> Carwash, no need to compile it yourself
<Plebeuz> hey what is the default root password in ubunto?
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Trashcan> plebeuz: root is disabled
<iiiears> !rootsudo
<Trashcan> sudo passwd root
<ubotu> rootsudo is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Trashcan> type your use password
<Trashcan> user*
<Plebeuz> no
<Trashcan> type new root password
<Trashcan> confirm
<Plebeuz> you wrong
<Trashcan> ok.
<Plebeuz> i have seted the root password
<Plebeuz> and i am logged now as root
<ryufreak> mars__^ what do you mean by different booting?
<Plebeuz> just sudo passwd root
<Plebeuz> then set a root password
<Trashcan> so why are you asking for a default password
<Plebeuz> u can log as root
<epp> but it gives me the error at the bottom of amorok whenever i try to play a song that looks like [Gstreamer Error]  oss "dev... already in use by another program."
<epp> crimsun, but it gives me the error at the bottom of amorok whenever i try to play a song that looks like [Gstreamer Error]  oss "dev... already in use by another program."
<Trashcan> root is disabled by default
<Trashcan> you enabled it
<Trashcan> so, you're wrong
<Trashcan> good job
<Plebeuz> Trashcan, cus i whant know the default password for root on instalation
<crimsun> Plebeuz, there is none.
<Trashcan> there ISN'T one.
<iiiears> Pleb - you can bypas the safer defaults and configure a root password if you like.
<Trashcan> there is no root by default
<crimsun> that the way d-i is configured for Ubuntu.
<Plebeuz> crimsun, just take a look at /etc/shadow and see root
<crimsun> that's^
<Plebeuz> have a password default
<iiiears> this is linux after all  - free to make the OS as personal as you like.
<Plebeuz> but i dont imagine what pass is
<Carwash> crimsun: when I type in  sudo aptitude install xmms, it says 'E: cannot get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock' and 'e: unable to lock the ad direct /var/lib/dpkg) is another process using it?
<Mars__^> Intresting, i put cd in to drive, and clikck cd rom, but there is nothing in here, but it scould be. Any idea?
<crimsun> Plebeuz, do you even understand what the syntax of /etc/shadow is?
<epp> Carwash, close synaptic or anyother thing trying to apt get.
<Carwash> Hmm ok
<mr_roboto> If the password field con
<mr_roboto>        tains some string that is not valid result of crypt(3), for instance ! or *, the user will not be able to use a  unix  password
<mr_roboto>        to log in
<iiiears> crimsun - lol
<Carwash> yes yes yes!
<Carwash> its done... hmm let me test it out if it works
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: default root password is '*' which cannot be used to log in
<relax> how can i compile the alsa-tools with libasound 1.09 or i have to downgrade my libasound ?
<Plebeuz> crimsun, shadow is a shadow of a password who is encripted
<crimsun> relax, just install libasound2-dev
<epp> crimsun, are u stumped by my problem?
<crimsun> Plebeuz, please read shadow(5)
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: the /etc/shadow contains '*' for root, there is no useable password
<Mars__^> Why ubuntu doesent recognise cd rom ?
<Plebeuz> ok
<crimsun> epp, no, there are a lot of people to help. Be patient.
<ryufreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Carwash> Uh, this is embarassing, but how do I access xmms once I installed it?
<ryufreak> applications->sounds and videos->xmms
<Plebeuz> and where i put executables to init on boot in ubunto? and set what will begin or not on boot, and make bash scripts for boot?
<Chinaman> crimsun: totem now recognizes my card
<fredforfaen> anyone here knows of a way to install enlightenment17 by apt?
<Chinaman> but now, how do i get mp3 decoders?
<Carwash> its not there
<EIGHTBALL> Can i have my background as a terminal
<Chinaman> where do i get mp3 decoders?
<Carwash> is xmms installed? In the terminal it says "0 packages upgraded, 0 newly instal, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded'
<Carwash> and when I search for xmms in synaptic, there is nothin gin the package
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: it uses the system 5 style init scripts in /etc/rc<runlevel>.d and /etc/init.d
<EIGHTBALL> sudo apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad
<ryufreak> carwash, did you do sudo apt-get install xmms?
<EIGHTBALL> ^^ for mp3 codecs
<iiiears> chinaman
<iiiears> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Carwash> no, I did sudo aptitude install xmms
<relax> crissum --> tkx !!!
<ryufreak> try apt-get
<Carwash> just did, it says xmms package not avaiable
<epp> Carwash, why not use amarok?
<Carwash> sounds cool! epp
* Carwash searches on google
<jeronim`> is au.archive.ubuntu.com supposed to be in the uk?
<crimsun> epp, try this: Manually start esd in a terminal, then in gstreamer-properties, select esd as the default audio sink.
<jeronim`> because it is right now
<ryufreak> can anyone tell me how to get into my other hard drive :((((((((((
<mirak> a /boot is needed for LVM and GRUB ?
<crimsun> epp, then make sure amarok is set to use the gstreamer engine (remember what I mentioned earlier regarding it being un/mislabeled sometimes)
<epp> crimsun, i did that and it says device busy
<crimsun> epp, what did you do?
<Dr_Willis> ryufreak,  other as in where? ya just mount the thing whever ya want normally
<Carwash> ok, I'm downloading amarok now :)
<epp> its labled GStreamer... im on it...
<ryufreak> dr_willis how do you mount it?
<Plebeuz> where i config my network(i dont wnat to use DHC)
<Plebeuz> DHCP
<Plebeuz> *
<B_166-ER-X> i installed Freecraft, but i see no shortcut anywhere , should i just run it from the console ?
<epp> crimsun, ped esd in term and it says Device or resource busy
<Trashcan> what is your device name?
<Dr_Willis> ryufreak,  i normally use the mount command and the shell. or edit fstab.. it all depends on the kind of drive you are trying to get to.
<iiiears> ryufreak - does fdisk -l  show available partitions/disks? - if it does you might find winmac_fstab.sh the easiest script to mount all available partitions and edit fstab.
<ryufreak> dr_willis, i have a seperate 120gb hard drive as storage (in fat32 format) that i want to get to
<epp> crimsun, i typed esd in term and it says Device or resource busy
<Dr_Willis> ryufreak,   you want this a permenet mount? or just for now?
<Trashcan> plebeuz: what's your device name?
<Trashcan> eth0 or eth1?
<Plebeuz> where i find some documentation of debian init.d files?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ryufreak> iiiears fdisk -l does nothing
<Plebeuz> eth0
<ryufreak> dr_willis what do you mean permanent mount?
<Plebeuz> i hav maded a script for my slackware for eth0
<iiiears> ubotu tell ryufreak about winmac_fstab
<Dr_Willis> ryufreak,  type "!ntfs" and go to the url the bot posts
<Trashcan> sudo ifconfig eth0 ip.ip.ip.ip SUBNET sub.sub.sub.sub GATEWAY gate.gate.gate.gate
<crimsun> epp, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<Plebeuz> Trashcan, no
<Plebeuz> Trashcan, for initialization
<Plebeuz> Trashcan, on boot
<ryufreak> dr_willis, the other hard drive format is in fat32
<Trashcan> ah
<Trashcan> dunno
<Dr_Willis> ryufreak,  so. :P it dont matter.. that url the bot has is for both.
<ryufreak> !ntfs
<crimsun> epp, are you using KDE or GNOME at the moment?
<epp> no xfce...
<Dr_Willis> it pays to google for 'linux drive mount howto/tutorials' and learn how all tis works. :P
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: I googled "system v init scripts" and the very first link was for slackware help" and there are many more helpful links there.
<mr_roboto> kind of a large'ish topic
<crimsun> epp, any reason you're using arts (which is essentially only relevant for KDE)?
<thoreauputic> Plebeuz: interfaces (5)
<epp> i dont know why i am...
<crimsun> epp, pkill artsd
<iiiears> Dr_Willis, - it sure does. that script is an eyeopener - it shows how flexible linux  scripting is
<Carwash> guys, do I have to do the 'AddingRepositories' guide in order to play mp3?
<crimsun> Carwash, for universe, yes.
<Carwash> what the heck is universe, lol
<Dr_Willis> iiiears,  i wasent refering to the script. :P ive never used it - lol. I know enogh fundamentals to edit fstab myself.
<Dr_Willis> lol
<crimsun> (well technically you could use totem-xine, which is in main)
<crimsun> (so no, you don't _have_ to add universe for mp3 playback)
<Lordphyn> hey, uprgrading to breezy broke my ndiswrapper (broadcom) - any ideas? Thanks!
<epp> crimsun, i just installed ubuntu again... and i havent installed kde yet but sound works in gnome
<Chinaman> guys...i'm not getting any sound from my speakers
<crimsun> epp, right. After you pkill arts, try amarok
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: looks like slackware uses bsd style instead of sys 5 style
<crimsun> Chinaman, does music play at all?
<Chinaman> yes
<epp> k
<Chinaman> it plays
<Chinaman> but i'm not hearing anything
<crimsun> Chinaman, paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, in slackware i have developed all my init scripts
<crimsun> you probably just need to unmute the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<iiiears> crimsun - you are awesome.
<crimsun> iiiears, eh?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, and i am trying to understand the init script in ubunto
<iiiears> really glad you are here. :)
<crimsun> me, too.
<Chinaman> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2703
<ryufreak> dr_willis, when i googled that, i got something about mkdir /mnt/second_hdd or whatever, which didn't work out that good
<epp> crimsun, nope doesnt work...
<epp> can i install an alsa plugin for amarok
<crimsun> epp, which engine is amarok configured to use?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: ubuntu uses sys 5 style     just google it and you can find out all about it. you use 'S' and 'K' scripts (links to scripts) to stop and start stuff for each run level
<epp> right now its Gstreamer
<ryufreak> dr_willis but that winmac-fstab worked
<ryufreak> thx
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: the scripts themselves are in /etc/init.d
<iiiears> ryu - lol
<Carwash> what is 'universe'
<ryufreak> iiiears thanks too :D
<epp> crimsun, i just typed esd and it worked for some reason
<crimsun> Chinaman, right. In a Terminal, type amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, yes i have readed about it, but now i am trying to find where the sistem have configured DHCP for my networ on boot
<Trashcan> universe and multiverse = not maintained by ubuntu team
<Carwash> ok
<crimsun> epp, ok, then change gstreamer-properties to use esdsink instead of osssink
<Chinaman> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> epp, then try to play music using amarok
<Chinaman> crimsun: you are da bomb
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: can't you just edit /etc/network/interfaces and set the interface to static instead of dhcp?
<crimsun> Chinaman, now sudo alsactl store
<SlicerDicer-> amarork rocks!
* Chinaman goes and listens to sandstorm
<epp> i did.. it doent work
<fredforfaen> anyone here knows how to install e17 via apt?
<Chinaman> crimsun: got it
<epp> crimson, i even used esdsink
<epp> crimsun, i even used esdsink
* Chinaman hugs crimsun
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: "man interfaces" has a great example of exactly how to do it. then do "if-down && if-up"
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, tkz
* Chinaman bows down to crimsun's powerz
<Chinaman> you are da 1337
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, if down and ifuo i understand
<crimsun> Chinaman, bu shei
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, yes is /etc/networking/interfaces the config file
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: the script you're looking for probably is running ifup
<Plebeuz> tkz
<Plebeuz> y
<ryufreak> iiiears do you know where winmac_fstab mounted the hard drives to?
<mr_roboto> oops, no dash... just ifdown && ifup (but don't sue me if i misremembered :)
<crimsun> epp, ok, so esd is running, gstreamer-properties's sink is configured to use esdsink, and amarok is configured to use gstreamer as its engine?
<janne_Newbie> hi all!
<epp> yep
<ryufreak> iiiears, nevermind found it /media/
<epp> well...
<janne_Newbie> how can force install deb packages...? i have some unresolved dependencies...?
<AngryParsley> dpkg -i I think
<epp> crimsun, well in amorok in the engine selection i set engine to Gstreamer and in the Gstreamer properties in amorok i set ESD
<janne_Newbie> dpkg -i does only install.........
<Trashcan> janne: man dpkg?
<AngryParsley> oh, right
<ryufreak> janne_newbie, did you try --force-overwrite -i
<iiiears> ryufreak - i was knocked flat by this script  to change wma files to mp3 it is beautiful. :) check it out. http://blogs.linux.ie/xeer/2005/08/16/how-to-convert-from-wma-to-mp3/
<crimsun> epp, ok, and what's the output from lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* ?
<crimsun> epp, paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<janne_Newbie> u mean like: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i <debpackage>
<iiiears> winmac_fstab started my daily script addiction. - going to learn bash scripting if it kills me. - grin
<ryufreak> janne_newbie, i assume, i don't know it it'll work but you can try
<ryufreak> janne_newbie, thats how i force installed my video card drivers
<janne_Newbie> ok...
<janne_Newbie> ill try...
<flam> is there a gnome application similar to kate?
<ryufreak> iiiears you have any idea how to get w32codecs up and running?
<iiiears> no scripting available in the default version of windows vista. :?
<Chinaman> does anyone know of any good media players?
<ccooke> iiiears: I believe they took it out, yeah
<Chinaman> i got vlc for my videos
<ccooke> iiiears: if you want to learn scripting, read the bash manpage. It's laid out quite well.
<Chinaman> but anything like winamp for hoary?
<ccooke> Chinaman: xmms?
<iiiears> ryufreak, - it i install the codecs first and the apps seem to find them? - (yep i am a newb - lol)
<ryufreak> chinaman xmms
<riad> hello
<ryufreak> iiiears, synaptics doesn't have the w32codecs anymore :(
<d33p_> while trying to dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy I got this... Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.19_i386.deb        /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.12-9-686_2.6.12-9.19_i386.deb, how can I solve it?
<Chinaman> how do i make the soundcard output 100%?
<riad> how do I see windows XP file directory from UBUNTU?
<janne_Newbie> it does try....but saying same errors....i think i just download more files and keep trying to solve problem that way....
<Chinaman> riad: go to ubuntuguide.org and search for mounting ntfs partition
<janne_Newbie> ...and i use that command u gave me...
<riad> thanks
<iiiears> they are on the net. sourceforge might be a good starting place.
<ryufreak> janne_newbie good luck.....depending on how much dependencies you need, that might take days
<janne_Newbie> yes i know.....i hope i only need one file.....never know....=)
<d33p_> how do I solve a dependency problem found while dist-upgrading from hoary to breezy
<ryufreak> hehe
<epp> crimsun, k postyed as epp
<vader1102> iiiears, http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/ for w32 codecs on Breezy
<Chinaman> riad: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<ryufreak> iiiears, does it matter if i'm on x86-64?
<iiiears> nice link vader! :)
<vader1102> yw
<ccooke> for((P=10**8,Q=P/100,X=320*Q/(`tput cols`-1),Y=210*Q/`tput lines`,y=-105*Q,v=\
<ccooke> -220*Q,x=v;y<105*Q;x=v,y+=Y));do for((;x<P;a=b=i=k=c=0,x+=X));do for((;a*a+b*\
<ccooke> b<2*P*P&&i++<99;a=((c=a)*a-b*b)/P+x,b=2*c*b/P+y));do :;done;(((j=(i<99?i%16:0\
<ccooke> )+30)>37?k=1,j-=8:0));echo -ne "\E[$k;$j"mE;done;echo -e \\E;done # ccooke
<ccooke> gah!
<ccooke> sorry. wrong window.
<ryufreak> vader1102, any idea how to get them on an x86-64, hoary?
<vader1102> ryufreak,  no idea
<riad> thanks a lot
<crimsun> epp, in gstreamer-properties, does the Test icon for audio sink work?
<ryufreak> :(
<ryufreak> lol
<relax> how can i do to jack starts with gnome ?
<vader1102> I only had them for 1386 or whatever it is called
<crimsun> relax, come again?
<epp> yep
<ryufreak> i386
<ryufreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<crimsun> epp, ok, in amarok's gstreamer engine configuration, can you choose which sink to use?
<relax> ?
<relax> i cant ?
<Plebeuz> debian is very different heheheh
<epp> yep
<crimsun> relax, rephrase your question. I didn't understand what you're asking.
<vader1102> ryufreak, read Ubutu's comment
<epp> i have always picked esd
<relax> look
<ryufreak> yah, that's why i did !w32codecs :D
<Plebeuz> if i set a script on int.d with the flasg not executable he will boot anywhay?
<epp> crimsun, i have always picked esd
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: you mean the init scripts?
<ryufreak> !xine-ui
<ubotu> ryufreak: Are you smoking crack?
<crimsun> epp, what other options are there?
<ryufreak> yes..
<crimsun> ryufreak, you neglected "info"
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, y
<ryufreak> !info xine-ui
<relax> i work with audio, and have to use qjackctl (jack), i want to use when gnome starts he start qjackctl and put like a icon in tray
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1669 kB, Installed size: 3364 kB
<relax> like in demudi
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: why wouldn't it boot? just because one script failed to run? i suppose it depends on what that script did
<mattyJ> my libstdc++ got deleted on acident, without it i cant open synaptic or firefox, can someone do me a favor and give me a link to the ubuntu package so i can reinstall it?
<ryufreak> Package xine-ui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ryufreak> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ryufreak> is only available from another source
<ryufreak> ,
<ryufreak> what does that mean
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, in slack i just create a script and put the o /etc/rc.d if a set he executable he starts on boot, if i set it not executable, he dont execute on init
<sorush20> hi guys
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, i dont tested the boot, i just trying to understand the debian boot
<crimsun> relax, System> Preferences> Sessions> Startup Programs
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: you need to read how sys v init works.   you need the link in the run level dir (rc?.d)
<sorush20> is it just me or does everyone want to have sex with the penguin
<Abdul_Mueid> hey sorush20
<Abdul_Mueid> how are you?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, something like update-rc.d  ?
<relax> heheh
<relax> tkx
<epp> alsasink, osssink, nassink, autoaudiosink, afsink, gconfaudiosink
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: when the system is booting, it goes UP through the run levels starting stuff with the 'S' links
<epp> crimsun,  alsasink, osssink, nassink, autoaudiosink, afsink, gconfaudiosink
<mr_roboto> when it goes downward , it runs the 'K' links to kill stuff
<crimsun> epp, choose autoaudiosink
<mr_roboto> in numerical order   (e.g. S1 runs before S2, etc)
<karmatoburn> excuse me is there anyway to recover/change my root pw w/out a live cd?
<sorush20> any one here knows how to sort out this problem
<crimsun> karmatoburn, so you did in fact set a root password?
<karmatoburn> or can point > toward a howto
<Plebeuz> ok they run rcS.d/ scripts then the rcrunlevel.d scripts?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: you should just read up on it. it's a little more complicated than the bsd init but it's more flexible
<karmatoburn> yeah i think so
<crimsun> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<crimsun> see that URL
<mkyb14> what does /bin/sh: can't build access tty; job control turned off      ..... this after i updated the hory amd64 ..... whatsthis mean
<mattyJ> my libstdc++ got deleted on acident, without it i cant open synaptic apt-get or firefox, can someone do me a favor and give me a link to the ubuntu package so i can reinstall it?
<karmatoburn> oh noshit?
<karmatoburn> oppps
<crimsun> mattyJ, deleted on accident?
<karmatoburn> can i say that here
<mattyJ> crimsun: yes.
<crimsun> no one just deletes the standard C++ library by accident.
<crimsun> ;)
<mattyJ> i do!
<epp> crimsun, at the bottom of amarok it says Error Failed to initialize.. failed to find supported audio sink
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: yes... there is a README there that says as much
<karmatoburn> thanks
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, i am reading they heheh
<crimsun> epp, are you using Hoary or Breezy?
<mattyJ> crimsun: no i have no way of getting the package, everythings needs it
<crimsun> mattyJ, are you using current Breezy?
<mkyb14> anyone
<epp> hoaruy
<epp> crimsun hoary
<vader1102> mattyJ,  can you use the terminal?
<ryufreak> !info quicktime
<crimsun> epp, ok, pkill esd and install amarok-xine
<vader1102> sorry crimsun
<mattyJ> crimsun: yes, im on the computer right now, terminal works dpkg wroks, apt-get doesnt firefox doesnt
<karmatoburn> do most users leave it that way?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, i created a file test with echo TEST > /var/log/test inside
<crimsun> epp, then choose the xine engine in amarok
<jojomonkey> anyone having problems w/ the backports mirror, mirrormax.net ?
<ericz> i am
<jodua> Anyone know why I am loosing my wireless connection and have to restart everytime to reconnect?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, the i cd /etc/rc.d and ln -s /etc/init.d/test test
<ericz> jojomonkey, i commented out the mirromax backports mirror repositories, i kept getting 404
<Plebeuz> that should work?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: if you want it to ALWAYS run on boot, link to it in /etc/rcS.d, give it something higher than S75
<mr_roboto> no, give it a number and the S to start, like S80test
<vader1102> jodua, are you close to the wireless connection? like a strong or week signal
<mattyJ> crimsun: do you know where the packages are located? is there a ftp or something with packages so i can download it, i really have no way of looking for myself nothing works
<Plebeuz> ops rc5.d
<Glycerine> jodua, I have to ifdown/up once i start the wpasupplicant
<jojomonkey> ericz: ok
<crimsun> mattyJ, what cpu?
<karmatoburn> bingo thanks guys
<mattyJ> p4, using 386 kernel though
<karmatoburn> elite help
<karmatoburn> gotta jam
<crimsun> mattyJ, dpkg -l gcc-4.0|grep ^II
<crimsun> mattyJ, sorry, that's ^ii
<ubuntu> hi
<epp> crimsun, well there is no sound but the bar of the song palys the song in like 2 seconds
<ubuntu> i love this programme
<epp> crimsun, when before it wouldnt even move
<mattyJ> crimsun: gcc-4.0        4.0.1-4ubuntu8 The GNU C compiler
<crimsun> epp, is amarok the only program that can't play audio?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: like ln -s /usr/local/bin/myscript /etc/rc.d/S80test
<crimsun> mattyJ, wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6_4.0.1-4ubuntu8_i386.deb
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz:  oops, /etc/rcS.d I meant
<ubuntu> hi
<jodua> vader1102 I do have a strong signal...my bf connects fine with gentoo.... Glycerine what do you mean by a ifdown/up once you start? no idea lol
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto,  humm ok i am understanding
<ubuntu> 'where are you from
<crimsun> mr_roboto, you'll also find it in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: the 'S' means Start and the number is the sequence the script run in
<epp> lemme check
<mattyJ> crimsun: yay, everything works again :0
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto,  ok
<Glycerine> jodua, ifconfig will tell you your current network info.  Including which adapter your wireless is, eth1, eth0 etc
<jodua> yea i have wlan0
<mr_roboto> 'K' means kill (runs the init.d script with -stop)
<Glycerine> jodua, ifdown will bring down the interface, similarly to turning the radio off in windoze
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: also, make sure you coded it right (to accept -start, -stop)
<ryufreak> aanyone know how to get the quicktime plugin to work with firefox?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto,  ok
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: although I guess it will just run no matter what you pass it if you don't care :)
<Glycerine> jodua, and you can figure out ifup ;)  so instead of just rebooting, you can try sudo ifdown wlan0 to bring it down and sudo ifup to bring it back up
<jodua> glycerine ok...so once i do that what happens?
<crimsun> ryufreak, might be easier to just use the vlc plugin
<Lordphyn> hey, can anyone help with ndiswrapper issues? I installed it manually and had it working just fine in hoard, but after upgrading to breezy, I've tried just about everything and can't get my wireless card back. Any help?
<jodua> ok
<Glycerine> jodua,  not so much a fix, as a workaround :)
<displague> whn you are in a terminal and get the console beep - you also get the drum sound.  Is there a way to get rid of the beep without the drum?
<ryufreak> crimsun, where would i get vlc, i searched it in synaptics, it's not there
<jodua> so that should work then? cuz if i try to reconnect after it d/c me it always says "no working leases in persistant database -sleeping"
<Glycerine> displague, turn off terminal bell in the gnome-terminal prefs?
<crimsun> ryufreak, it's in the universe repository.
<epp> crimsun, installing xmms now
<crimsun> ryufreak, you want 'mozilla-plugin-vlc'
<jodua> glycerine thanks alot...hopefully that will work
<Glycerine> jodua, never got that, if i had to guess, i'd say that was a lost dhcp lease issue but i dunno.  Only way to find out is give it a shot :)
<Lordphyn> ryufreak, you may also want to check out the MediaPlayerConnectivity plugin for mozilla; you can switch viewers easily with it
<jodua> k thanks again
<iiiears> crimsun - "Francis Giannaros" .org?   Very nice of him do you know his IRC name?
<Glycerine> np
<crimsun> iiiears, no
<displague> Glycerine: that disables both of them.. I also tried set bell-style none > ~/.inputrc... that disabled both also
<ryufreak> crimsun so how do i install this package?
<psusi> anyone know how to tell mkinitramfs to use the modules for the new version of the kernel you just built instead of the one you are currently running?
<epp> crimsun, xmms plays fine...
<crimsun> ryufreak, you enable the universe repository, then install that package
<ryufreak> crimsun how do i do that
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> it has been said that repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<Glycerine> displague, so you need that as a trigger, but need to stop it from hitting the pc speaker...
<crimsun> ryufreak, search the wiki for addingrepositoryhowto
<crimsun> ryufreak, or addingrepositorieshowto
<Glycerine> displague, dunno... search on how to disable the pc speaker?  bout all i can think of
<iiiears> Where can i find the authors md5sum for this?    sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<ssdd65> has anyone gotten a integrated eth adapter working, if so how?
<Glycerine> but i've never played with any of that, i hate the beep/drum sound and turn it all off :)
<crimsun> epp, is XMMS using oss or esd?
<yoink> what is the site that you can paste stuff on and then get a link to it?
<iiiears> < willing to help host the torrents - just don't want to help with malware.
<yoink> like for large code segments?
<ericz> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<shivi> I just installed ubuntu and updated/upgraded everything
<shivi> dvd won't work
<Glycerine> displague, tried unloading pcspkr module?
<Glycerine> shivi, playing or reading data?
<epp> crimsun, oss
<Trashcan> who
<Trashcan> a
<yoink> synaptic doesnt like my sources.list, but its a copy from the ubuntuguide...any ideas?
<Chinaman> crimsun: can i get XMMS to use ALSA?
<crimsun> epp, so you killed esd prior to starting XMMS?
<crimsun> Chinaman, just select the ALSA output plugin in Preferences
<KiwiKibi> Is Breezy Bollocks--i can never remember the second word--out already?  Which is the stable version for the Enterprise edition?
<epp> yep
<Chinaman> i chose it but then it says it doesn't work
<karmatoburn> next question, why is i can write or drag and drop fonts
<glick> excuse me this is a general unix question
<ssdd65> has anyone gotten a integrated eth adapter working, if so how?
<crimsun> KiwiKibi, Breezy _Badger_ is out 13 October. The enterprise edition is the same.
<karmatoburn> /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<karmatoburn> it says i need pemission
<Chinaman> ssdd65: should work on its own...can you tell us which one it is?
<KiwiKibi> you mean there's no Enterprise edition for the Hoary Hore?
<crimsun> epp, so none of the engines in amarok work?
<Glycerine> ssdd65, my generic nf2 ones work np, ditto on the dell 600m laptop
<crimsun> KiwiKibi, there's no difference is the software.
<ssdd65> its a sis 190
<glick> whenever i commit something via CVS it changes the ownership and group of the file so that the other people in the group can not access it anymore
<glick> why id it doing that
<Chinaman> ssdd65: that sounds old, how old is that?
<ssdd65> thanks....
<KiwiKibi> why is one called Enterprise edition then?
<Chinaman> hmm
<Chinaman> wait
<mr_roboto> glick: that's not a general unix question, that's a CVS question :)   there are a couple of ways to solve that
<Chinaman> gigabit ethernet right?
<crimsun> KiwiKibi, people love hearing Enterprise edition.
<epp> crimsun, nope...
<crimsun> warm fuzzy feelings and such
<mr_roboto> glick: make that repository group writeable and put all users of it in that group or...
<epp> mabey cuz its an kde app kde has to be installed
<crimsun> epp, no, I ran amarok without having the entirety of KDE installed.
<mr_roboto> glick: in the passwd file for CVS, make all users become a user id specific to that repository and make it writeable only by that user id
<Chinaman> ssdd65: lemme find you something on linux forums, hold up
<crimsun> so it's possible.
<KiwiKibi> *coughthat'sstupidcough*
<karmatoburn> if root is disable why would it ask me for
<karmatoburn> it
<glick> well we did the first one
<glick> but many of us belong to several groups
<crimsun> epp, another thing you might want to try is using amarok 1.3.2 from the kubuntu.org repo.
<karmatoburn> 1st time with ubuntu
<crimsun> epp, see the link on kubuntu.org
<karmatoburn> sorry
<epp> is it newer?
<yoink> can someone post their working sources.list to pastebin.com?
<crimsun> epp, yes
<crimsun> !tell yoink about repos
<epp> oh for sure then
<mr_roboto> glick: make sure your umask doesn't turn off the group write bit
<ssdd65> Chinaman: ok...
<epp> crimsun, wehre is the repo?
<glick> where is my umask?
<karmatoburn> i could really use some with write my fonts
<yoink> crimsun, thanks, ill see if that explains it
<epp> im on kubuntu.com
<Chinaman> ssdd65: seems that a lot of people are having probs with that
<Chinaman> ...
<Chinaman> interesting
<mr_roboto> usually it gets set in your .profile (or .bash_profile or whatever init script is used by the shell you're using)
<cycom> Hey all: Just figured I'd pass a little tidbit of knowledge on.  My gpsd killing ipw2200 was a result of some funky acpi stuff, which, if I turned off, would screw up my battery guage and cpu throttling.  If I set pci=routeirq then my sound wouldn't work, but my gps would.  My final solution was pass pci=noacpi acpi=noirq and everything is very happy.
<cycom> including me.
<ssdd65> yea thought id ask b4 taking all the time to trouble shoot it...
<ryufreak> crimsun you still there?
<Chinaman> ssdd65: tried this yet: http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php
<crimsun> ryufreak, somewhat, I'm about to head out.
<ssdd65> lets c...
<epp>  !tell epp about repos
<mr_roboto> glick: the best thing to do is to create a fake user that can't be logged into, then make the users of your repository become that user for the purposes of using CVS on that repository
<ryufreak> lol, nevermind then
<Chinaman> ssdd65: i found something over there on linux
<karmatoburn> is there a ubunta faq?
<rob^> !faq
<ubotu> methinks faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Chinaman> ssdd65: the name is sis190191_linux.tar.gz
<mkyb14> i have ntsf drives along with my linux install... how do i access them so i can play my music??
<Plebeuz> whats the diference beetween debian and ubunto?
<ssdd65> Chinaman: it loaded a blank page....
<Chinaman> -.-
<glick> my umask is 0022
<Chinaman> ssdd65: http://www.sis.com/download/
<mirak> I tried to do
<mirak> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/120/ /dev/hdd
<mr_roboto> glick: that turns off the write bit for group
<Chinaman> try that and then select network driver, linux, etc
<mirak> and it says : /dev/hdd does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<epp> !tell epp about repos
<mr_roboto> glick: 0002 would leave it on
<Chinaman> Plebeuz: i'd like to have that answered myself
<Plebeuz> Chinaman, hehehe
<Glycerine> anyone gotten a proper 1680x1050 resolution out of breezy with fglrx driver?
<Plebeuz> Chinaman, sis drivers works automatic in the ubunto
<ssdd65> ?
<docles> how do i enable nvidia drive into breezy ?
<ryufreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Chinaman> it should but ssdd65 is getting probs
<ssdd65> leme reboot and try it....
<yoink> crimsun, i copied the example sources.list and uncommented the backports and extras...it gave me this error...
<yoink> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/380164
<vader1102> Plebeuz, Chinaman Ubuntu Rox and Debian doesn't Ubunutu suupports is there ALL of the time
<Glycerine> did some googling and there's a few problems with sis chipsets
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: from what I've read, ubuntu started with debian and changed it enough that all packages are no longer portable between them, although most do seem to be.
<ssdd65> thanks for all the help....
<Hunner> meu ubuntu quando vai inicia tela grafica fica tudo preto ..... minha placa de video eh geforce fx5200
<Hunner> alguem pode me ajudar
<Chinaman> yoink: i get that too
<karmatoburn> someone has to know how to help me fiXor my fonts
<Plebeuz> hmm
<crimsun> yoink, did you apt-get update ?
<Plebeuz> hey dont have a modprobe.conf to config the drivers?
<karmatoburn> hmmm
<karmatoburn> can i use the root account
<Chinaman> crimsun: i did apt-get update and nothing happened
<Plebeuz> i think /etc/modprobe.d
<mr_roboto> glick: just as an aside, if you're just beginning to learn CVS, you might want to go with Subversion instead
<karmatoburn> juz no password?
<Chinaman> i still get those kind of messages
<yoink> crimsun, i opened synaptic actually
<crimsun> Plebeuz, do not touch /etc/modprobe.conf
<crimsun> Plebeuz, put stuff inside /etc/modprobe.d/
<Plebeuz> noo
<Plebeuz> yess
<glick> mr_roboto, im using cvs with a group thing, they set it up
<karmatoburn> ok thanks
<maxmouse> Im having some problems getting enemy territory running with a radeon 9600, fglrxinfo has all ATI info, and fgl_glxgears runs, however whenever i try to run enemy territory it says its using the Mesa GL renderer which i guess the game doesnt like, how do i fix this?
<mr_roboto> glick: ahh, ok.
<yoink> crimsun, but apt-get update doesnt work either...it can't connect to the unofficial repos i think
<crimsun> yoink, probably a known issue then. I don't use them.
<maxmouse> ive tried going through the config a couple of times, changing things, but that doesnt help
<glick> how come my vim backspace over ssh does not work correctly? it inserts funny chars into the text, however backspace on the commandline works fine
<Plebeuz> there is a thing very good on slackware, is a rc.modules who have a list os varius hardware suported, and u just need to uncoment a line with a driver then ./rc.modules and the hardware is working perfectly
<mr_roboto> glick: wrong terminal type on the host you're logging into?  when you get there, try "stty erase <backspace>" to fix it
<crimsun> Plebeuz, there's udev+hotplug
<Chinaman> can someone help me with java sdk?
<yoink> can anyone here connect to the unofficial repos?
<epp> i can
<Chinaman> i've been trying all day and i still don't know how to compile yet
<Plebeuz> crimsun, my mouse isnt working in console mode
<Chinaman> epp: can you please help moi?
<crimsun> Plebeuz, we don't install or enable gpm.
<ryufreak> !ati
<Plebeuz> crimsun, usb microsoft
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<glick> still does it damn it
<maxmouse> ryufreak, if that was for me, thanks dood
<durt> !mexicans
<ubotu> durt: Syntax error in line 1
<epp> crimsun, ok so i added all the repos i could find and still no amorok 1.3...
<mr_roboto> glick: you going through pserver or using a local filesystem?
<mkyb14> anyone know how to mount ntfs drives?
<mr_roboto> glick: what CVSROOT do you use?
<glick> mr_roboto, using the local filesystem
<epp> !tell mkyb14 about ntfs
<Carwash> what is a 'Universe and Multiverse repositories'
<karmatoburn> anyone feel like helping with a font problem?
<Grev> anyone using Breezy with nvidia here?
<durt> yes grev
<Chinaman> epp: where do i start if i want j2sdk?
<joetheodd> Hey, how do I watch a DVD?
<Plebeuz> xmms rox
<epp> Chinaman have u looked in repos?
<mr_roboto> glick: I think that once the files are in CVS, it will keep using the same permissions as when they were first added. You will probably have to chmod the repository itself to fix teh permissions, after which they should be ok. CVS is a PITA that way (with permission)
<joetheodd> DVDs work in XMMS Plebeuz?
<Plebeuz> joetheodd, xmms is for play mp3
<Chinaman> epp: i can install j2sdk 1.5 but how do i get jedit or an IDE working?
<epp> crimsun, what repo has the newst amarok
<Grev> durt: i'm having no luck finding the nvidia.o module just nv.o  nvidia-glx is installed
<mr_roboto> glick: here is a good online book about CVS. I recommend you have a look    http://cvsbook.red-bean.com/cvsbook.html
<Chinaman> and how would i compile in terminal?
<Plebeuz> joetheodd, use Mplayer to play dvd
<crimsun> epp, you might try asking in #kubuntu
<joetheodd> Chinaman: javac <file>
<durt> grev: so you cant: "sudo modprobe nvidia"?
<glick> mr_roboto, oh yeh i was looking through that, thanks
<epp> Chinaman, why java anyways?
<mr_roboto> glick: they have a FAQ part of that book and one question is "CVS keeps changing file permissions; why does it do that?"  read that :)
<Chinaman> because i need it for class
<epp> Chinaman, same here!
<crimsun> Chinaman, just download Eclipse from its Web site
<Grev> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<mr_roboto> glick: oh! nearly forgot!  you probably turned "watch on" so that you have to use "cvs edit"
<mkyb14> i don't understand taht winmac_fstab file
<mkyb14> it's in perl or someting
<mkyb14> and no directions
<glick> cvs edit?
<epp> Grev: on my other comp i have found that u need to download the drivers from nvidia .com
<mr_roboto> glick: is that so?    try just doing "cvs edit <myfile>" on the read-only file in your working copy. should make it writeable
<Plebeuz> skype for linux rox
<heatxsink> is there any way of making the little icon of that guy with a beard change to my login photo when I come back from the screensaver?
<Grev> epp: I have that changes before the final
<mr_roboto> glick: it marks the file on the server as being edited by you so that other users can run "cvs editors <file>" and see who is editing it (that's also recursive if you just give a directory name)
<durt> grev: try "sudo insmod nvida.ko"
<epp> Grev:hu?
<glick> hmm
<mr_roboto> glick: and it also makes the file writeable by you
<glick> yea that wold bother me seeing a file change as im editing it
<Carwash> when I change the repository of hoary hedgehog, it says 'you need to reload the package list from the servers for your changes to take effect' but the problem is the linux box isn't connected to the net. So is horay hedgehog repository still enable even without net connection?
<Chinaman> omg wtf bbq thx epp
<Chinaman> i'm such a n00bster
<alec_> mmm
<b0ef> my friend just downloaded the ubuntu live cd and he has troubles when issuing the su command; he has no password.
<Chinaman> but how would i get Jedit to work?
<mkyb14> epp that file didn't help
<mkyb14> just loads a perl file
<durt> b0ef, whats wrong with the sudo command?
<mr_roboto> glick: that behavior gets turned on by doing "cvs watch on"
<grabbies200> hello, i want to add marillat repositories but apt-get tells me that they have no signature, how can i tell apt-get update to ignore signatures?
<glick> oh
<mr_roboto> glick: type "cvs --help watch" and you'll see what i'm talking about
<Chinaman> epp: which IDE do you use?
<durt> chinaman, scite is easy and simple
<mr_roboto> glick: just try doing "cvs edit <file>" and see if it becomes writeable. if so, you're using that
<epp> Chinaman, IDE?
<mr_roboto> glick: and "cvs unedit <file>" tells server you're no longer editing (also reverts changes and makes it read-only again)
<b0ef> durt: it's troublesome having to write that all the time
<glick> i see
<glick> thanks mr_roboto
<durt> b0ef: "sudo -s" then
<mr_roboto> glick: i use CVS every day... i just kind of assumed you knew about edit :)
<Chinaman> epp: integrated development environment
<Chinaman> durt: lemme go see
<epp> i edit on windows...
<epp> i use jcreator
<karmatoburn> ok how can i write to my font dir. ?
<karmatoburn> this is kinda of important
<joetheodd> Where can I get mplayer?
<joetheodd> !tell joetheodd about mplayer
<MadpilotPPC> karmatoburn, you mean to your /.font directory?
<MadpilotPPC> !+fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<karmatoburn> i guess
<durt> joetheodd, vlc is good for dvds
<MadpilotPPC> karmatoburn, see ubotu just above ^^^
<karmatoburn> right right
<Chinaman> durt: are there tabs in scite?
<durt> yes chinaman
<grabbies200> joetheodd: you can get mplayer from the marillate repositories
<Chinaman> hmm
<Chinaman> i don't see them
<durt> chinaman, you have to edit the use options file
<nibbler00> if any one here is using a shared printer on an xp pro box from ubuntu can I please see a dump of your /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Chinaman> um...is it supposed to be empty?
<Chinaman> durt: how do i use tabs?
<KiwiKibi> is launchpad.net kosher?
<KiwiKibi> "Security Error: you tried to connect to shipit.ubuntu.com.  However, the certificate belongs to launchpad.net.  It is possible though unlikely that someone may be trying to intercept your communication."  . . . what gives?
<durt> chinaman let me see...
<MadpilotPPC> KiwiKibi, it's another part of the Ubuntu/Canonical system - you've probably already noticed that some of the certificates are messed up elsewhere too...
<KiwiKibi> no, i haven't noticed that
<durt> chinaman, add "tabbar.visible=1" to the user options file and save and restart scite
<DavidLeeRoth> i am buying a new CPU.  I wanna know what is better: An amd 3700+ with 1MB L2 cache or an AMD 3800+ with 512 L2 cache?
<durt> there are lots of different ways to configure it so check out the documentation
<bluefoxicy> DavidLeeRoth:  what cores?
<b0ef> durt: mk, that works
<Chinaman> durt: it's not working
<durt> chinaman, you arent including the quotes are you?
<Chinaman> i didn't include quotes
<Plebeuz> my mic is working perfectly
<Chinaman> durt?
<durt> chinaman: add "buffers=10" too
<Chinaman> before or after?
<durt> doesnt matter i dont think
<Chinaman> durt: i thank you greatly
<durt> does it work?
<Chinaman> YEP
<Chinaman> crimsun and durt: you guys pwn
<Plebeuz> hey i wank to link /root/Desktop/skype-1.2/skype to i just write sype and execute skype, where i have to put the link?
<charlie> HI
<blagh> could someone please help me set up my wireless network card?  ubuntu doesn't seem to see it
<charlie> everyone
<Plebeuz> i tried to put on /bin and /usr/bin
<reggie> sghd
<reggie> dh
<reggie> sdhhe
<reggie> ht4
<reggie> s
<reggie> r
<reggie> re
<reggie> er
<reggie> e
<reggie> r
<reggie> rry
<reggie> ery
<reggie> y
<reggie> yrey
<charlie> I want to have a gui for my linux server
<reggie> r
<reggie> y
<reggie> y
<reggie> y
<reggie> r
<MadpilotPPC> !ops
<reggie> yer
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<reggie> y
<reggie> y
<reggie> ry
<reggie> ry
<durt> blagh, you might need to use ndiswrapper
<mirak> is there lvm support in the initrd of ubuntu ?
<blagh> is that already loaded, or do i need to install it?
<Plebeuz> alguem ae do Brasil?
<durt> blagh: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<grabbies200> hello, i want to add marillat repositories but apt-get tells me that they have no signature, how can i tell apt-get update to ignore signatures?
<iiiears> charlie - check out the how to for ubuntu it is amazing with a computer and an ubuntu cd you can setup a very sophisticated server  step by step how to http://linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2005-09-26-008-26-OS-HL-SV
<tristanmike> grabbies200, why do you want the marillat repos?
<tristanmike> grabbies200, it's not recommended to use them
<grabbies200> because id like to get the codecs and install mplayer without compile from source
<tristanmike> grabbies200, http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/ here is the w32codec files, and a simple "sudo dpkg -i <name>" will install it for you
<DavidLeeRoth> i am buying a new CPU.  I wanna know what is better: An amd 3700+ with 1MB L2 cache or an AMD 3800+ with 512 L2 cache?
<grabbies200> is it also fr 64bit
<Kyral> Which one overclocks better
<DavidLeeRoth> they are both awesome
<Plebeuz> 1Mb cache is better
<Kyral> the 1MB is better
<grabbies200> i am actually looking libavcodec
<Plebeuz> 1Mb cache very very better
<DavidLeeRoth> ok!
<Kyral> overclock like hell!
<DavidLeeRoth> thank you all
<DavidLeeRoth> saved me 50 bucks!
<Plebeuz> hehehe
<Plebeuz> cool
<Kyral> a virtuous endeavor indeed!
<Plebeuz> indeed heheheh
<tristanmike> grabbies200, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<epp> whats a mp3 player thats like itunes besides amarok
<iiiears> lol - linux and itunes? really?
<grabbies200> tristanmike: thanks i go folow the post
<epp> well the layout...
<tristanmike> grabbies200, np
<durt> rhythmbox
<Plebeuz> epp xmms
<durt> even though xmms is the best
<Kyral> Beep!
<epp> xmms looks like winamp not itunes
<epp> you cant have a library in xmms
<Kyral> Tis called a playlist my friend!
<iiiears> juk is a nice library tool
<epp> but it doesnt sort it by artist/album
<crispynix> epp: what's wrong with amarok?
<linuxbomb> does anyone know of a mplayerplug-in package with the controls compiled in and does anyone else have problems with mplayerplug-in crashing when hitting the back arrow
<epp> my amorok ownt play audio...
<crispynix> epp: rhythmbox sorts by artist/album, I believe -- but it's not like itunes
<crispynix> epp: try a different engine?
<epp> yep
<epp> for 3 hours i tried
<epp> but whatever
<epp> rythm sounds fine
<crispynix> epp: you tried gstreamer, arts, and xine and none of them worked? o_O
<epp> yep
<crispynix> weird
<MadpilotPPC> epp, what file format are you trying to play?
<epp> mp3
<MadpilotPPC> epp, do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<MadpilotPPC> !+mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<epp> yep audio plays on xmms
<iiiears> does the bitorrent app included with ubuntu work to keep sharing files after you have a comepleted download?
<epp> its a sucky ass client...
<iiiears> mp123 or ffmpeg are just two of a dozen available codecs
<durt> xmms is not "sucky ass"
<iiiears> I was hoping to host a couple of files  java  and w32codecs
<epp> durt, no im talking about the ubuntu bittorrent client...
<tritium> epp, try nicer descriptive language, please
<Confuzzled> Hey all
<iiiears> epp - it says "Activity Finished" on the comepleted downloads. - has it stopped sharing?
<yannick> y'a quelqu'un poru m'aider ?
<MadpilotPPC> !fr
<ubotu> methinks fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<durt> epp: oops :|
<epp> hehe
<tristanmike> MadpilotPPC, that doesn't look like french
<TokenBad> is there a newsreader for ubuntu that supports .nzb files?
<iiiears> you have to admire the courage to try another OS if english isn't your first language. It has to be challenging.
<crispynix> TokenBad: apt-cache search nzb
<SteveMyers> I see that as a bad joke
<TokenBad> crispynix, it didn't show a result
<iiiears> NZBGet ???
<SteveMyers> TokenBad, needing assistance?
<TokenBad> is there a newsreader for ubuntu that supports .nzb files?
<benh> some ubuntu X.org person around ?
<SteveMyers> let me check
<iiiears> http://linux.iq.usp.br/debian/pool/main/n/nzb/
<crispynix> TokenBad: apparently not, but there are other apps which can handle .nzb files.  In breezy there are four results, none of them newsreaders tho.
<tritium> benh, just ask your question.  Hopefully someone can help
<iiiears> didn't know that newsgroups were still around. - ancient - lol
<crispynix> Usenet is still around, but it's mostly used for pr0n and spam -.-
<wickedpuppy> and warez
<MadpilotPPC> There are still real non-warez, non-pr0n groups on Usenet, actually
<iiiears> it was always had wares got my first copy of DOS from a newsgroup. but it also had some really good technology news then.
<benh> well
<benh> I wonder if they hacked X to add the iMac G5 modeline in the default list
<benh> (1440x900)
<benh> it's not in X.org CVS upstream, I have to add an explicit modeline
<DaBlue> i think microsoft uses usenet to help devs communicate
<tritium> benh, you have breezy installed on an iMac G5?
<benh> but debian's 6.8.2 seems to find it (and that panel doesn't do DDC)
<SteveMyers> TokenBad: try Pan
<durt> benh, wait - do you already have the modeline?
<benh> tritium: hoary actualy :) I'm about to upgrade it to breezy, but in the meantime, I'm tracking down a bug with nvidiafb which makes it break on the iMac
<benh> durt: yes, I know what the modeline is, that isn't a problem
<tritium> benh, wow, I could not get hoary to install on my iMac (kernel panic issues)
<SteveMyers> TokenBad: Here are some screenshits and updated information about Pan: http://pan.rebelbase.com/screenshots/
<benh> durt: I just wonder what makes hoary X be happy and not CVS
<SteveMyers> err
<SteveMyers> screenshot
<benh> tritium: I used a home built 64 bits kernel and stucked ubuntu initrd with it :)
<benh> tritium: I haven't tried breezy prerelease CD yet
<benh> tritium: I just finished thermal control for the machine so it's fairly useable now :)
<tritium> benh, oh, okay.  Good for you, dude :)
<benh> what happens is that X " nv" drivers finds from the registers that the panel is 1440x900
<benh> and then goes try to find a modeline for that in X own default table
<benh> it can with hoary and can't with X.org CVS
<benh> so I was wondering if ubuntu or maybe debian was hacking the built-in modeline table
<iiiears> benh - Stop it you are scaring me. - lol - been eyeing 64 bit machines but spending hours/days/weeks configuring it is a huge fear.
<benh> since there is no explicit modeline in my xorg.conf
<tritium> Not sure, benh.  daniels would konw
<tritium> know
<benh> (adding one makes CVS work of course, but that's impractical, auto-detect is much better)
<benh> yah, but I can't find him lately (daniels)
<benh> iiiears: just using a proper kernel and ubuntu installer "just worked"
<planetcall> goodmorning
<benh> iiiears: breezy should even ship with a 64 bits kernel for G5s afaik, though I haven't tried it on the imac
<tritium> good evening
<SteveMyers> G'Evening
<iiiears> benh - Sounds hopeful :)
<benh> anyway, buying one of the current G5s is pointless, Apple should upgrade them significantly real soon
<planetcall> its morning here :P
<SteveMyers> hehe
<benh> for the last time at least before they go x86
<TokenBad> SteveKerr, seems that pan don't support nzb....or at least find no mention of it on the website
<planetcall> i have a question about Dualboot
<Pablo_C> o.O
<planetcall> ubuntu says Error14   .......... Cylinder value exceeds ........... something in bios
<TokenBad> oops
<mirak> how to install grub on a secondary hard drive ?
<planetcall> When i try to boot in Windows2003
<TokenBad> SteveMyers, seems that pan don't support nzb....or at least find no mention of it on the website
<planetcall> any help ?
<SteveMyers> No worries, give me a moment
<tritium> planetcall, perhaps you need to enable LBA in your bios
<planetcall> where is that ? I got original Intel865GVHZ
<SteveMyers> TokenBad: http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Internet/News/
<bob2> benh: does sound work on the current crop of g5 imacs?
<benh> bob2: nope
<benh> bob2: on my todolist
<zonic> hola
<benh> bob2: it's a different codec chip
<bob2> benh: ah
<Pablo_C> someone gave me a link earlier when I couldnt find a the module-assistant.... it was a bunch of repositories to add..... I am trying to get the madwifi drivers working
<benh> bob2: I have the specs tho
<bob2> benh: oh, yay apple
<zonic> algien habla spaol
<mirak> how to install grub on a secondary hard drive ?
<Pablo_C> can I please have a link to the repositories to add
<benh> bob2: well, they change the sound hw in +/- subtle ways on pretty much every motherboard revision
<tritium> zonic, #ubuntu-es
<bob2> Pablo_C: ubuntu includes the madwifi drivers, prebuilt
<benh> bob2: which is why sound is one of the weak points of linux on mac, keep breaking
<Pablo_C> hmm
<zonic> thanks
<mirak> I want to boot next time on my secondatry hard drive that I will put primary. how to do that ?
<bob2> benh: ahhh
<benh> bob2: I need to rewrite the driver in a more "modular" way so we can more easily add codec drivers
<Pablo_C> the card as soon as I enable it... it disables... I am using kubuntu
<bob2> benh: does OS X also need continual updates then?
<benh> bob2: and so it can deal with multiple codecs (digital + analog on the same bus)
<benh> bob2: didn't have time yet... I could use help from more hackers tho =P
<benh> bob2: yes, apple ships modified OS X with pretty much every new model
<benh> bob2: though they include the updates with the next release
<benh> bob2: same used to be with OS 9... if a machine shipped with, let's say, 9.1, it wouldn't necessarily work (or not everything would work) with a stock 9.1
<ksmurf> is there a better way than samba to setup a home network?
<benh> bob2: but only with the "modified" 9.1 that comes with it ... However, 9.1.1 or whatever >9.1 would work
<bob2> benh: hah, hard to test drivers for hardware I don't have ;)
<ksmurf> samba is not cooperating
<bob2> benh: ahhh, I see
<bob2> ksmurf: samba isn't about home networks, it's about sharing files with windows machines
<benh> bob2: heh
<benh> bob2: what is needed is first some background work on the driver
<bob2> benh: can you pretend g5 imac work is ibm work by claiming it's nearly a power4? ;)
<ksmurf> bob 2 .... i have 4 machines here .... all are linux.  what should I use to transfer files between them?
<benh> bob2: defining a simple infrastructure to split the platform core (that puts all the bits & pieces together for a given machine), the codec modules, the bus driver & DMA engine, ...
<benh> bob2: pretty much defining structs and moving existing code in new structure
<bob2> ksmurf: NFS is another option, assuming yo utrust the network
<benh> bob2: that can be done with any Apple HW
<benh> bob2: from then, writing the codec modules for the other machines and the platform bits is easy
<ksmurf> I trust the network.  they are all at home here
<benh> bob2: there are some pitfalls though due to the way apple crapped out some stuff, like the GPIO control, but it's not _too_ bad
<benh> bob2: heh, I already do a lot of work on these on IBM time :)
<mirak> I have a problem installing GRUB
<benh> bob2: it's more a matter of not impairing more urgent IBM work which I do have right now, though the thermal control was done partly here
<mirak> $ grub-install seems to just stall
<bob2> ksmurf: install nfs-kernel-server wherever you want to share files from, then add lines to /etc/exports to define what to share
<benh> bob2: after all, the iMac G5 I use is IBM's :)
<bob2> benh: hah, cool
<bob2> mirak: why are you installing it manually?
<bob2> benh: are sound devices in modern apples on the pci bus?
<mirak> bob2: because I am setting up a second hard drive with linux
<bushk> [A] nak1n, nice name.  r0fl.
<benh> bob2: not  exactly
<bob2> mirak: doesn't grub-install want an argument? isn't it easier to edit menu.lst and use update-grub?
<benh> bob2: apple has a big IO chip on the PCI bus (they always had) that contains all sorts of stuffs
<benh> bob2: some of these appear as individual PCI devices though (like the USB controllers), but a bunch of stuff is all in the same "combo" PCI device
<benh> bob2: you can "see" the details abotu what's in there from the OF device-tree though
<carrarro> Ubuntu newb here, can't get my c compiler at the terminal to locate the < stdio.h > file. Help, please.
<benh> bob2: it contains, among others, a pair of i2s bus controllers (a sound bus, in a way similar to ac97)
<benh> bob2: and i2c controller
<mirak> bob2: update-brug will not write into the MBR
<TiMiDo> !info emacs
<benh> bob2: that's how codec chips are typically attached
<TiMiDo> !info xemacs
<TiMiDo> !info xemac
<TiMiDo> bla
<bob2> carrarro: install build-essential
<bob2> mirak: even after you edit the config file correctly?
<bob2> benh: ahhhh
<tritium> benh, I'd like to know how things go for you when you try breezy on your iMac, whenever that may be
<carrarro> I think it's already istalled, but I'll take a look and come back.
<ksmurf> bob 2 K done...... how do I start it
<Jalba> :shifty:
<Jalba> Bah.. what am i doing here :( i dont have ubuntu
<bob2> ksmurf: sudo invoke-rc.d nfs-kernel-server restart
<liquidten2> Me neither... <_<
<mirak> bob2: yes it stalls
<bob2> mirak: nothing interesting in "dmesg"
<sambagirl> does ubuntu have all this?
<sambagirl> gcc >= 2.95
<sambagirl>        autoconf >= 2.52
<sambagirl>        automake >= 1.4
<sambagirl>        libtool >= 1.4.2
<sambagirl>        gettext >= 0.11.5
<sambagirl>        pkgconfig >= 0.8.0
<tritium> sambagirl, please don't paste!
<durt> apt-get that stuff sambagirl
<sambagirl> ok
<benh> tritium: i'll try to remember popping up here, I could try now but I left the CD at home =P
<sambagirl> ahh
<CarlFK> sambagirl - hold on!
<benh> tritium: anyway, I just dist-upgraded hoary to breezy and so far the machine is still alive
<tritium> benh, cool, I'll keep an eye out for you :)
<mirak> bob2:  Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<sambagirl> i am anting to install jamin
<CarlFK> sambagirl - auto stuff needs the right versions, not just the most current (they aren't too backwards compatable)
<mirak> bob2: I don't have a floppy
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<CarlFK> sambagirl - keep holding...
<sambagirl> anyone know of gnumpg3 inet radio streaming software?
<sambagirl> haha
<MadpilotPPC> sambagirl, there's a version of jamin in Ubuntu's repositories, you can just install it w/ Synaptic...
<sambagirl> WOW
<MadpilotPPC> !info jamin
<ubotu> jamin: (Audio mastering from a mixed down multitrack source with JACK), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.9.0-6 (hoary), Packaged size: 552 kB, Installed size: 1100 kB
<CarlFK> search around on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to figure out what package/version you need.. or do what MadpilotPPC says
<sambagirl> where are the sapositories?
<atripathi> I found LBA is turned on
<MadpilotPPC> !repos
<ubotu> I guess repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<tritium> sambagirl, nice attempt at a joke
<CarlFK> sambagirl I have run icecast - it works.  not sure what gnumpg3 is
<sambagirl> haha
<CarlFK> lol
<sambagirl> what is your ip carlfx
<sambagirl> ??
<atripathi> when I try to boot in Windows ..... the cursor keeps blinking and sysem freezes
<Jason-Bourne> where's the party at?
<tritium> Purdue stadium
<CarlFK> sambagirl - "have run" not "running" (i think...)
<Jason-Bourne> purdue stadium got it!
<CarlFK> hmm, might be up... no clue really
<atripathi> ??
<sambagirl> okie doke
<CarlFK> sambagirl - if you hold some more, I'll get it up
<sambagirl> cool
<sambagirl> i'll wait
<Seabook> I just realized... Why did Ubuntu's version number start at 4.10??
<durt> you'll "get it up" heh
<atripathi> any help over dualbooting ?
<CarlFK> yeah yeah...
<tritium> Seabook, October, 2004
<ksmurf> 4th year 10th month
<MadpilotPPC> Seabook, year and month of release
<Seabook> ah
<Seabook> makes sense then.
<sambagirl> what is seabrook?
<Seabook> sambagirl: there's no 'r' in my nick. :)
<sambagirl> AHHH
<ksmurf> do I need an nfs client to connect to an nfs network?
<sambagirl> i thought was ubuntu update
<atripathi> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<atripathi> # on /dev/hdb1
<atripathi> title           Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<atripathi> root            (hd1,0)
<atripathi> savedefault
<atripathi> makeactive
<atripathi> chainloader     +1
<b0ef> my friend just booted up the live cd and he cannot mount ntfs read/write mode; is there a restriction in ubunto for this?
<b0ef> s/ubunto/ubuntu/
<CarlFK> b0ef - native linux ntfs isn't readwrite cuz write is iffy
<atripathi> it is no working.. The cursor keeps blinking
<Seabook> Oh, btw, has anybody successfully installed Ubuntu 5.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A70?
<drklogic_> ksmurf, you need nfs-common installed then you can just mount the nfs share as if it were local
<atripathi> drk   do u have any idea?
<CarlFK> b0ef, look around for Captive NTFS - don'tthink it is on the livecd
<ksmurf> drklogic I don't follow?
<ksmurf> .../mount ......... ?
<b0ef> CarlFK: I'm sure I've seen ntfs read/write mode listed as stable somewhere?
<drklogic_> ksmurf, what is it you're trying to do? browse files over nfs?
<durt> seabook, i have breezy on a satellite 5105-s501 - i dont knoe how similar they are
<ksmurf> drk .... yes
<drklogic_> ksmurf, apt-get install nfs-common
<TokenBad> ubuntu 5.10 is going to be released when again?
<tristanmike> TokenBad, Oct 13
<ksmurf> I have it
<atripathi> what is the command to see the disk structure ?
<drklogic_> ksmurf, then "mount host:/directory"
<sambagirl> carl your ready, no?
<sambagirl> who asked me to wait?
<tritium> his ready?
<CarlFK> sambagirl - no, the feed box was off, and then I had unplugged the network cable, but I want this all up, so imalmost there...
<sambagirl> haha ok you keep cranking up Model T while i turn key on ferrari :D
<_jason> hi guys, how can I get sound working in flash for firefox
<Seabook> durt: probably not very similar, simply by the fact that the numbering series is not even the same.
<atripathi> Does anybody know if Ubuntu duals with Windows2003 ???
<tritium> yes, atripathi
<sambagirl> hehe 2003, is 2005 :)
<tritium> !tell atripathi about dualboot
<dikadika> what do people use around here for playing DVD's? i'm having some problems with totem
<ksmurf> drklogic..... the thing won't mount.... do I have to add it to fstab?
<bob2> dikadika: mplayer or xine
<durt> or vlc
<_jason> no one can help me to get sound working flash?
<kurtbec> question from a ubuntu newbie...  When breezy final comes out what is the procedure to go from hoary to breezy?
<dikadika> k thanks
<durt> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kurtbec> durt: do you have to manually update the sources.list?
<sambagirl> how acn you identify breezy has updated your system/ is there breezy splash screen or something?
<durt> kurtbec oh yeah - yes pretty much just change all the "hoary"s to "breezy"s
<none_-> sambagirl, the first X screen is different
<bob2> sambagirl: er, presumably you saw what the upgrade did?
<bob2> kurtbec: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kurtbec> bob2: cool I will check that out
<bob2> kurtbec: yes, you of course have to change it, doing major upgrades of people's machines would be a terrible idea
<sambagirl> i dont see breezy, sneezy, weezy, grumpy, lumpy, balmy or slurpy. but i did see snow white :D
<carrarro> bob2: it seems like it was a syntax error I was making. But thanks for the help.
<sambagirl> no seriously i saw no difference.
<kurtbec> thats what I figured but I just installed hoary on Friday and this is my first time with debian.  Been using linux for years just never debian.
<bob2> kurtbec: ubuntu is not debian
<nomasteryoda> kurtbec, so you are using a debian fork
<nomasteryoda> way forked
<nomasteryoda> but very good
<cav> what exactly is a repository?
<MadpilotPPC> cav, a giant collection of software and stuff, basically...
<cav> Does every distro have one?
<bob2> cav: no
<kurtbec> nomasteryoda: I mispoke.  I'm using ubuntu.  Just being doing a lot of reading in the debian documentation lately so i have debian in my head.
<bob2> cav: in ubuntu, a repository is a large set of .debs with some index files that apt can use
<nomasteryoda> k
<Plebeuz> cav is a server who have collections of packages for ur sistem(i meaning repository of servers for apt-get programs like)
<cav> So the package manager uses the repositories to get all the software?
<bob2> yes
<Plebeuz> yes
<kurtbec> anyone know where this a newer version of gaim for hoary?
<cav> hmm
<Plebeuz> gaim suc amsn rulez
<kurtbec> not if you need meanwhile support.
<Bacala> I'm a newbie, could someone help me with an install? I have a live/install dvd that won't boot properly. It tries to load but my machine keeps rebooting. any ideas?
<Plebeuz> Bacala, some linux have a kernel panic and reboot the machine whith some kinds of hardware like scsi hardware
<kurtbec> amsn is alright if you use amsn, but its just too narrow compared to gaim that supports just about every protocol out there.
<Plebeuz> amsn is more clean
<bob2> Bacala: are you sure the CD is fine?
<Plebeuz> amsn is for msn
<kurtbec> clean is great but doesn't do me much good if it doesn't do anything besides msn.
<Bacala> Plebeuz it looks to me like a hardware issue. yes
<Plebeuz> yeah or the dvd is damaged
<Plebeuz> Bacala, then u must set the properly modbrope
<Bacala> dvd works in my kids machine
<Plebeuz> Bacala, when boot
<kurtbec> kind of like ogg is a superior format but finding hardware that supports it makes it almost not worth it.
<Bacala> Plebeuz modbrope???
<Bacala> mobo...
<Plebeuz> Bacala, try to find in the messages on boot, what is wrong. then search at google the modprobe for the hardware, the u must boot like something linux modprobe VIA86x
<Plebeuz> u see the boot screen? (thet who tells u to press enter for linux etc..)
<Bacala> yes
<Bacala> I hit enter..
<Bacala> then I see loading moduel
<Plebeuz> the he starts to initializing the kernel, u see a kernel panic and reboot?
<Plebeuz> ok
<Plebeuz> then?
<Bacala> no
<Bacala> just reboots
<Plebeuz> try write linux text
<Plebeuz> then enter
<Bacala> back to splash screen
<sambagirl> still waiting :)
<Bacala> type linux text at prompt?
<Plebeuz> yes
<CarlFK> sambagirl - its up! http://audio.foxshare.net:8000
<Bacala> ok
<Bacala> thanks
<bob2> Bacala: have you checked the CD yet?
<Bacala> yes
<dabar> Is doing IRC as your sudoer as dangerous as running as root, if you identify with your sudoer's password?
<bob2> Bacala: the CD verified yourself?
<none_-> dabar, same thing
<bob2> dabar: it's silly and the same, yes
<mchugh24> Hey , I used synaptc to upate firefox to 1.0.7 and I get error: Error: No running window found
<mchugh24> auto selected locale: en-US
<Bacala> it works in another machine
<mchugh24> any ideas what to do? Thanks
<dabar> how about without the identify part?
<bob2> Bacala: that's not the same thing
<Bacala> and I checked with md5
<glick> excuse me how do i change my default group when i login?
<bob2> Bacala: of the .iso file or the cd itself?
<none_-> dabar, sudo == root
<bob2> glick: why?
<Bacala> .iso
<none_-> sudo runs the command as superuser
<bob2> Bacala: then you need to check the cd itself
<dabar> I dont mean running sudo irssi.
<glick> bob2, i need to be a default member of another group so cvs works properly
<bob2> Bacala: boot into expert mode and choose "verify cd" or whatever it is
<Bacala> I didn't know I could do that
<bob2> glick: no, someone needs to make the cvs repository sticky
<dabar> just running as the sudoer user.
<CarlFK> hmm, dead air... I suck as a dj...
<glick> bob2, how do you do that?
* dabar agrees with CarlFK
<none_-> dabar, it shouldn't make a difference
<CarlFK> i need to get djbot working...
<mike1> lo
<dabar> Thank you.
<Plebeuz> glick do thet
<Bacala> k thanks
<Plebeuz> glick vi passwd
<Plebeuz> glick find ur user
<mike1> Problem: wireless network
<mchugh24> Hey , I used synaptc to upate firefox to 1.0.7 and I get error: Error: No running window found
<none_-> mchugh24, use apt-get
<sambagirl> what should i use CARLfX music player?'
<glick> thanks Plebeuz
<none_-> w
<glick> how do i make the cvs repos sticky?
<none_-> sambagirl, ??
<Plebeuz> glick then u will see user:x:number:number:anithinmg
<mchugh24> I thouth synaptic was a front end to apt get?
<mike1> DWL-520 rev e  my system sees card, I give it essid --- no go?
<Plebeuz> glick the second number is the number of group
<none_-> mchugh24, it is but they are stilltwo different programs
<Plebeuz> glick just set the properly number
<glick> Plebeuz, thanks, yeah i remimber now
<CarlFK> Segmentation fault!
<mchugh24> ok I'll try it
<sambagirl> segmentation fault?
<sambagirl> ok
<Plebeuz> glick in /etc/group u see the group number
<CarlFK> its up again
<Plebeuz> ok
<CarlFK> now to find that IRC bot that lets you kick songs
<none_-> kick songs?
<Plebeuz> Hey people, are u tired to use sudo for config anything?
<Trashcan> sudo -i
<sambagirl> ok
<Stricklin> I've got backups of my Thunderbird directory containing my mail and such from my Windows XP install that I just gave up on. Now I have Ubuntu and Thunderbird installed, and I'd like to transfer everything over, but I'm told I don't have the permissions to do that. I'm kinda a newbie to Linux. Would somebody give me a hand?
<none_-> Plebeuz, sudo bash
<KiwiKibi_> does ubuntu have SEL--Security Enhncd Linux?
<CarlFK> none_- - i have an irc bot that has the ability to kick the current song
<none_-> kick?
<Trashcan> sudo -i = full root enviroonment
<Trashcan> -o
<mchugh24> pat-get gives: mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<none_-> you mean send the file to someone else?
<Aardvark> I'm pretty new to Linux, so I need to ask...is Ubuntu difficult to install?
<Plebeuz> Hey just vi /etc/passwd then find ur user, then set the numbers user:x:1000:1000:/something , set 0 where u see numbers
<CarlFK> none_- kinda, the song is being feed to my icecast server where others can dl the streem (normaly to listen to realtime)
<none_-> Aardvark, it is easy enough
<Plebeuz> then logoff and logon
<Stricklin> Aardvark, I just did it and it was extremely painless.
<Trashcan> plebeuz you're so stupid
<Plebeuz> and u are administrator of the machine
<kurtbec> Aardvark: its not bad at all.
<none_-> CarlFK, ahhh
<Aardvark> Nice...I tried installing Gentoo and it not only didn't work, but I also killed my Windows boot sector
<ericz> i installed ubuntu from those free cd's they ship and i had to do almost nothing
<none_-> gentoo is much more difficult
<Aardvark> I didn't quite pull off the LILO thing correctly
<mchugh24> apt-get gives: mozilla-firefox is already the newest version.
<sambagirl> CARLFX dont i have rhythmbox
<Aardvark> Yeah but my friend says it's supposed to be one of the best distros
<kurtbec> Aardvark: Gentoo isn't hard just much more involved.
<Aardvark> So I gave it a try
<Aardvark> Yeah
<none_-> it is one of the best. if not the best
<durt> even though its slow
<CarlFK> djbot is in the hose!  (#vfp house that is)
<kurtbec> Aardvark: I really like Gentoo, but the compiling just finally got to me so I'm either going with kubuntu or Fedora we'll see what wins out
<CarlFK> hose?
<none_-> you mean the installation?
<none_-> use distcc to compile in gentoo
<kevogod_> If Fedora wins, I'd laugh.
<Stricklin> Anybody?
<flodine> breezy running like a champ
<none_-> redhat sucks
<kurtbec> distcc helps, but things still take forever unless you have very fast hardware.
<none_-> has for a long time
<kurtbec> none_-: that is one opinion.
<none_-> kurtbec, i think you should be surprised how well it works
<Toma-> offtopic chan plz..
<none_-> should, would
<Aardvark> The one very attractive thing about Gentoo is the emerge command...
<sambagirl> CARLFX can i private message you?
<CarlFK> sambagirl sure
<Aardvark> It would rock if other distros picked it up
<Toma-> if im mounting a drive for all users to read/write/exec, why doesnt 'auto defaults 0 0' work as the options in fstab?
<none_-> Aardvark, you can easily install it on slackware
<none_-> same with apt-get
<CarlFK> sambagirl (and whoever else is listening) join #vfp to see the bot in action
<Aardvark> Ah
<none_-> or you could use linux from scratch
<Aardvark> Heh
<Aardvark> I'm a newbie so I only know a small amount
<Aardvark> Like I know about RPM packs, but they aren't quite the same
<kurtbec> none_-: i hope so.  I really do.  I've done rpm based distros since redhat 5.x and they are ok but I'm still looking for something that i really like.  Gentoo was very close, but the compiling finally got to me after over a yar.
<dean> I was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 step#2 - 1. sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<dean> or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.=== I chose 686 when I should've done 386, now my nic won't work... can anyone help?
<none_-> well, apt-get is the best package manager
<Aardvark> Cool, I should remember that
<none_-> kurtbec, i recommend Linux From Scratch
<none_-> the text explains everything you need
<none_-> to know
<kurtbec> none_-: definitely not LFS.  itsgreat but a management nightmare.
<Aardvark> I was pretty saddened to find out that there are fewer free distros...Mandrake even sold out
<Toma-> dean: the 386/686 part wont effect your nic
<Trashcan> what's the development package to get?
<Aardvark> So I'm glad there's Ubuntu
<Trashcan> for breezy, that includes glibc etc.
<none_-> kurtbec, agreed
<glick> bob2, how do you make the cvs repos sticky?
<dean> Toma - I'm  now getting an error when I reboot that says that an invalid module rt2500.ko  can not be loaded
<Toma-> try getting rid of the .ko part
<kurtbec> doing a dist-upgrade to breezy as we speak so we'll see how that goes :-)
<bob2> glick: chmod g+s /whateva
<dean> i'm pretty noob - how should I do that?
<none_-> kurtbec, it's virtually stable at this point.. things should run smoothly
<Toma-> dean: check to see if that "rt2500.ko" is in your /etc/modules
<Toma-> if it is, get rid of the .ko and save
<Toma-> bbl.
<none_-> where's the rainbow shell?
<kurtbec> none_-: I've hear mixed on breezy.  I've heard mostly good but a few that say that are quite a few bugs yet.  So  iguess it depeds on what you do.
<dean> toma -thanks, but it's not in etc/modules
<ivanoat1> can anyone recommend a PCMCIA wifi card that is known to work with ubuntu and supports WPA?
<none_-> yeah, there are still bugs
<malv> suppose I ssh into another computer, is there a way to run a gui application on that computers display?
<none_-> most of them are not critical though
<kurtbec> none_-: thats good
<none_-> malv, you want to ssh to the X server or use VNC
<dean> is there a log of the startup messages displayed before you can login to gnome?
<malv> none_-: actually i figured i tout
<none_-> cool
<Toma-> ssh has x tunneling if its enabled
<malv> just need to ssh, then do DISPLAY=:0 <gui>
<malv> like my sister is using linux, and I like to control her pc from my room
<bob2> charming
<malv> well, i've been fiddling with samba, so I keep all the movies, tv episodes on my pc
<Trashcan> lovely
<none_-> is your sister hot?
<iiiears> lol
<malv> yea, she's super hot
<Pablo_C> LOL!!
<Trashcan> is Seveas here?
<none_-> sweet
<Trashcan> malv: you concern me
<Trashcan> please, don't breed
<Pablo_C> turn on her webcam server :P
<malv> sometimes I hook her up with people I meet on Ubuntu chat
<none_-> incest is universal
<none_-> how old is your sister?
<malv> dunno
<bob2> none_-: malv enough
<none_-> you don't have a sister, do you
<malv> 16-18
<bob2> none_-: malv as above
<malv> probably 17, I suppose
<malv> anywho, she can use ubuntu better than most
<KiwiKibi_> I need to obtain KUbuntu in CD-ROMS: anyone have a URL where I can order it?
<Pablo_C> malv you from birc or mc1?
<net10> hello!
<none_-> KiwiKibi_, www.kubuntu.org
<malv> Pablo_C: dunno even know what you are asking
<none_-> they are free
<Pablo_C> ok great
<Trashcan> !tell kiwikibi about kubuntu
<Pablo_C> then you are not
<bob2> I'm pretty sure kubuntu doesn't have shipit
<none_-> really? suckage
<justin_> ok how am i suppose to get sound working on ubuntu
<justin_> it like does not work at all
<crimsun> justin_: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<none_-> KiwiKibi_, you could do the server install and then add kde
<none_-> normal ubuntu
<net10> can someone help me? i can't configure how to open the other ubuntu users in my network. i want to open their shared folder but i can't.
<KiwiKibi_> Breezy == 5.__?
<crimsun> 5.10
<crimsun> [200] 5.October
<odd-> hoary is 5.04
<odd-> It came out this month?
<KiwiKibi_> 'k
<odd-> o_0
<odd-> 5.10 came out this month?
<crimsun> odd-: Breezy comes out in 12 days or thereabouts
<Trashcan> 5.10 = breezy
<none_-> not yet
<odd-> oh fuck
<odd-> 12 days?
<justin_> ok..wait how am i suppose to like get sound working on ubuntu
<malv> odd-: did you forget to prepare for your breezy launch party?
<tritium> odd-, please watch the language
<Trashcan> matt@ubuntuLaptop:~$ gcc
<Trashcan>  bash: gcc: command not found
<odd-> forgive me..
<odd-> I don't run breezy..
<none_-> Trashcan, apt-get install build-essential
<net10> can someone give me an advice on how to open the shared folder in the other ubuntu users in my network? plleeeaaasssee...
<odd-> I run hoary.
<Trashcan> thank you, none
<malv> now all the digg people are finding their way into this channel =(
<tritium> justin_, listen to crimsun's advice
<Trashcan> i asked what that was earlier
<crimsun> justin_: open a Terminal and type the command I pasted above
<none_-> that should do it
<Trashcan> roger
* Trashcan hugs none
<none_-> :D
<none_-> lol] 
<odd-> heya none
<Pablo_C> hmm
<dean> can anyone help getting my rt2500 NIC working?
<Trashcan> yay
<malv> dean: yea, they have drivers online
<net10> hi tritium, can you me an advice on how to open the shared folder in the other ubuntu users in my network? plleeeaaasssee...
<Pablo_C> how do I enable a network interface from cli?
<malv> you need to get the linux headers
<Trashcan> matt@ubuntuLaptop:~$ gcc
<Trashcan> gcc: no input files
<dean> malv I got them working, but ran into some problems...
<malv> dean: what problem?
<tritium> net10, how is it shared?
<Pablo_C> how do I enable a network interface from cli?
<tritium> Pablo_C, if it's listed in your /etc/network/interfaces, "sudo ifup <interface_name>"
<net10> using samba @tritium
<Pablo_C> ok
<Pablo_C> ty
<crimsun> even'n' tritium
<tritium> net10, can you browse them?
<bob2> Trashcan: yes, what are you hoping to do with gcc?
<Trashcan> i'm a programmer
<Trashcan> :o
<tritium> hi crimsun!  I'm impressed - 1/2 a second after joining, you're answering questions :)
<dean> malv - I was following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 step#2 - 1. sudo apt-get install linux-686 if you haven't already.
<crimsun> tritium ;)
<dean> or -k7 or -686-smp or -386... whatever matches your kernel.=== I chose 686 when I should've done 386, now my nic won't work... can anyone help?
<justin_> ok
<justin_> i did that
<dean> malv - I'm  now getting an error when I reboot that says that an invalid module rt2500.ko  can not be loaded
<justin_> now what
<crimsun> justin_: and the output is...?
<Trashcan> moreover i need g++, but wherever gcc was i was assuming to find it there
<net10> yes, i can see the folder but when i try to open its contents, it says "the folder contents could not be displayed". @ tritium
<Trashcan> now for tcl and tk :D
<nootrope> How does one "right-click" with Ubuntu HH for PowerPC? I'm on a PowerBook.
<malv> you need to recompile for that 686 version
<tritium> net10, what happens when you go to Places->Network Servers ?
<malv> you need the headers corresponding to it
<bob2> Trashcan: install build-essential
<Trashcan> yup, got it
<Trashcan> :)
<Trashcan> thanks
<dean> let me see if I can figure it out malv... that should help
<malv> dean: or you could just go back to the 386 version
<dean> how can I revert?
<bob2> Trashcan: you'll rarely need to run gcc manually, tho
<justin_> i dont even know
<Trashcan> I know
<Trashcan> I figured wherever I would find g++, gcc would be there
<Trashcan> erm
<Trashcan> other way around
<none_-> just apt-get install g++ then
<bob2> ah
<dean> malv can I just sudo apt-get install linux-386 now?
<bob2> just g++ doesn't let you build exetcutables, tho
* misfit_toy can't even find a populated windows channel, sheesh...
<justin_> i dont even know what an output is
<malv> try it
<Trashcan> I know, bob
<malv> should work
<misfit_toy> biab, cigar time
<bob2> orry, was talking to none_- :)
<net10> we can see the shared folder but not the contents of it.
<Toma-> misfit_toy: thats because they have a 4.95/min help hotline
<Trashcan> ok :p
<malv> it will automatically reconfigure grub and show both versions of the kernel
<Pablo_C> tritium, if the interface is not there can I add it there?
<malv> just make sure you boot up the right one
<none_-> yeah, i'm not aware of the libraries that are needed
<tritium> Pablo_C, if you're comfortable doing that.
<Pablo_C> why wouldnt I be?
<net10> we can see the shared folder but not the contents of it. @tritium
<none_-> libstdc something
<kurtbec> net10: what shared folder are you talking about?
<Pablo_C> when I enable it is just imidiately disables through the setting
<tritium> net10, not sure what to suggest
<Pablo_C> I dont knwo what
<none_-> or the header files
<KiwiKibi_> which one is more stable: a Preview or a Colony?
<crimsun> Preview
<none_-> neither
<Trashcan> :p
<crimsun> although you should run Hoary if you want "stable" right this instant.
<Trashcan> Anyone know exactly *which* RC breezy is?
<KiwiKibi_> how is a stable release designated then?
<net10> kurtbec: we set up a folder on desktop and shared it. we can see it and open it from other workstation. but the contents of that shared folder can't be opened.
<crimsun> Breezy is Breezy.
<crimsun> there is no other name for it.
<malv> stability is underrated
<Trashcan> RC = release candidate
<Trashcan> breezy 'preview'
<Trashcan> as in incomplete
<none_-> KiwiKibi_, when they reach their goal for this release
<TiMiDo> damn i hate this usb mouse, sucks
<kurtbec> net10: so we are talking a samba share?
<malv> TiMiDo: is it a microsoft mouse?
<KiwiKibi_> WHICH FUCKING WORD INDICATES A RELEASE IS STABLE?  goddam it.
<net10> kurtbec: yes it's a samba. we're using ubuntu 5.10.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@dialup-4.243.182.147.Dial1.SanFrancisco1.Level3.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o KiwiKibi_]  by tritium
<Trashcan> lawl
<dean> malv simply rebooting into i386 worked...
<malv> dean: good to hear
<Trashcan> nicely done, tritium
<breakthestate> so i've really screwed up i've apt-getted mplayer-386 and mplayer-nogui and compile mplayer from source several times and removed them several times for different reasons, now when i apt-get mplayer-386
<kurtbec> net10: trying to access it from the command line or from gui?
<dean> malv: thanks for talking me through it.
<malv> if you would like to get it working with the i686 kernel, just get the right kernel headers for that version and recompile
<net10> kurtbec: from gui.
<breakthestate> it won't find the codes even if i apt-get w32codecs beforehand
<breakthestate> *codecs
<none_-> try apt-get --reinstall install w32codecs
<dean> malv should I be running 686 or 386 with a p4 1.2ghz?
<malv> doesn't matter. both will work
<breakthestate> none: then reinstall mplayer?
<MadpilotPPC> breakthestate, the w32codecs aren't in any of the Ubuntu repos anymore, AFAIK
<malv> one might give you marginal performance
<breakthestate> even in the universe repos?
<dean> thanks malv
<none_-> metaverse
<MadpilotPPC> !tell breakthestate about restricted
<AnkhWeasel> Is there a quick and easy way to get microphone working in Ubuntu?
<kurtbec> net10: gnome or kde?
<malv> dean: no problem
<crimsun> AnkhWeasel: depends on your sound chipset
<MadpilotPPC> breakthestate, the w32codecs can be found, see the msg ubotu just sent you
<net10> kurtbec: gnome
<AnkhWeasel> Even if it works well in XP?
<Trashcan> goddamn ubotu
<Trashcan> not responding to PMs
<Trashcan> !tell trashcan about ATI
<breakthestate> Madpilot:  i think i'll be able to find the, thx.. we'll see what happens with my reinstalls
<dbzdeath> anyone know why it would be laggy in firefox just to scroll down a page? something doesn't seem right... it takes full cpu when doing it
<jackel> My firefox crashes everytime i go to a page with a video on it, anyone know how to fix it?
<dbzdeath> btw i'm on breezy amd64
<AnkhWeasel> 'kay, thanks.
<Trashcan> dbz: probably your video drivers
<dbzdeath> Trashcan: oh??
<Trashcan> not being able to render the page fast enough
<durt> jackel, i have the same problem with firefox 1.5 - so i use opera
<dbzdeath> Trashcan: i have a nvidia card with the nvidia drivers installed
<breakthestate> opera rules
<Trashcan> :\
<none_-> dbz that's a known bu
<none_-> g
<Trashcan> guess not then
<breakthestate> and i hear opera is free now
<none_-> check google
<dbzdeath> none_-: ahhh?
<dbzdeath> cheers
<jackel> hmm
<Trashcan> I figured it was the same as resizing windows
<none_-> opera owns
<Trashcan> <-- wrong drivers + resizing windows = laaaag
<durt> it is free now - no more adds!
<none_-> yep
<none_-> download it now
* breakthestate hits himself for buying opera for $20 4 months ago
<jackel> durt, you know why it was happening?
<malv> who pays for a browser anyways
<none_-> it's worth it
<dbzdeath> none_-: also i have this weird bug where browsing somewhere will open the page i go to in a new window with the window's name as two question marks and if i close the window all of firefox closes... its really weird .. are they related?
<breakthestate> malv: it was cheap and good
<crimsun> breakthestate: free as in beer.
<MadpilotPPC> breakthestate, you still helped make it free for the rest of us... ;)
<durt> jackel, i dont know why - i guess its unstable or something
<breakthestate> mad: true true
<misfit_toy> and I'll have the beer
<none_-> dbzdeath, only because they are the fault of firefox
* MadpilotPPC apt-get another_cold_beer_and_pizza
<kurtbec> net10: have you tried going to File->Connect to Server and then choosing windows share?
<jackel> durt, and with opera you can stream all the vids too?
<dbzdeath> none_-: ... i mean are they the same bug??
<breakthestate> apt-get install change DC laws so they sell beer past 10
<durt> jackel: yes
<lampshade> Gotta a general question about apt.  If apt is updating stuff... say firefox, and I'm using firefox, would it close firefox?  If it doesn't, how does it do the update?
<none_-> dbzdeath, i don't think so
<dbzdeath> none_-: thanks
<enigma002> hello everyone
<tritium> hello, enigma002
<breakthestate> hi
<enigma002> how are you tritium?
<jc1013> hi
<jc1013> I just got ubuntu install in my computer, this is pretty cool
<tritium> doing well, thanks, enigma002
<enigma002> thats great
<tristanmike> lampshade, perhaps it applies the changes next time you start firefox
<enigma002> yea i just installed it too
<none_-> lampshade, you have to quit firefox for the update
<enigma002> :D
<enigma002> it ROCKS
<tritium> :)
<enigma002> few questions but
<enigma002> :$
<jc1013> yeah and is free!
<enigma002> yep
<lampshade> none_-:  so would it prompt or what?  Will apt just stop and be like hey quit this program?
<enigma002> hey guys
<jc1013> windows ain't got shit on this
<lampshade> what if you are using a bash console and it needs to update bash?
<none_-> it won't do anything
<enigma002> i just orderd like 40 cds PC and 10 mack or something
<enigma002> will they send it to me?
<malv> yea
<malv> they sent me 80 cds
<enigma002> i am a computer admin at a uni collage
<none_-> any programs already running are in RAM or swap
<malv> I made an ubuntu suit of armor
<enigma002> wow
<enigma002> :D
<enigma002> great
<tritium> malv, that's not what they're for ;)
<durt> the one thing windows has over ubuntu is playing wmvs
<malv> now this ubuntu zealot will get some attention
<jc1013> what's wmvs?
<malv> nah, i plan to hand them out at the uni to freshman
<MadpilotPPC> durt, you can play wmvs in x86 Ubuntu
<breakthestate> durt: ubuntu can lay wmvs
* breakthestate used to be able to
<jc1013> what is wmvs?
<breakthestate> jc: a type of media file
<durt> not wmv10s or whatever certain "adult site" offer
<jc1013> oh for video
<MadpilotPPC> jc1013, Windows Media Video, I think it stands for
<malv> is it possible to play quicktime vids for free with ubuntu?
<breakthestate> malv: i would guess so with mplayer
<breakthestate> and the right codecs
<tristanmike> malv, yes but you need the w32codecs
<jc1013> is it possible to install excel in umbunto?
<MadpilotPPC> malv, with w32codecs
<malv> how about streaming quicktime?
<none_-> yes pretty much every codec
<none_-> will play on linux
<enigma002> where can u get linux codecs?
<malv> ok
<malv> what about wmv 9?
<tristanmike> malv, yeah, I stream from the quicktime trailers site all the time
<MadpilotPPC> jc1013, OpenOffice will load most Excel files
<durt> jc1013 - gnumeric works good
<kurtbec> jc1013: you can run ms office apps very well with crossover office and maybe with stock wine.
<drklogic_> (kubuntu hoary question) every couple hours amarok randomly crashes and i end up having to kill it, and it wont start back up again until i restart kde. anyone know anything about this problem?
<breakthestate> malv: go to mplayerhq.com
<none_-> malv, if you mean embedded video then you need the firefox plugin
<MadpilotPPC> enigma002, they're all in the Ubuntu repositories
<jc1013> thanks
<malv> ok
<enigma002> ohhh
<lampshade> malv:  yeah vlc and other such players will play pretty well everything.  It is amazing
<breakthestate> malv: but use apt-get to get it, don't compile from source
<enigma002> where do i find repositories :$
<enigma002> sorry im new to this
<enigma002> ie 2hours new
<enigma002> to linux
<MadpilotPPC> !tell enigma002 about repos
<jc1013> are you guys always in channel 1?
<enigma002> :$
<breakthestate> enigma: it's as hard as it seems
<MadpilotPPC> enigma002, follow the msg that ubotu just sent you
<enigma002> sure
<enigma002> :D
<enigma002> thanks
<dmlinux> Hey guys, can ANYONE tell me why i cant edit  a XORG.CONF file, when i sudo nano it acts as if there is no file there
<none_-> xorg.conf
<none_-> all lowercase
<dmlinux> i knw
<none_-> it's in /etc/X11R6/
<none_-> er
<tritium> dmlinux, generally, you want to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<none_->  /etc/X11
<malv> what is the firefox plugin called?
<dmlinux> im trying to edit the xorg.conf for my input devices.
<kurtbec> net10: you still there?
<benh> heh
<tristanmike> malv, media player connectivity
<benh> breezy has this funky front-end on top of sysvinit
<none_-> Malv there are a couple; i was thinking of the mplayer one
<benh> but I didn't get it when upgrading from hoary
<benh> it's a separate package ?
<durt> its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> benh, it's in gnome-system-tools
<benh> tritium: not the front-end for configuring
<tritium> benh, yeah...
<benh> tritium: the front-end at boot, instead of text mode, I get a gfx stuff with a progress bar
<iiiears> did Breezy finally configure grub menu.lst correctly with various layouts?
<dbzdeath> none_-: the memory leak bug??
<tritium> benh, usplash?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure your linux-image
<tritium> i.e., sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<benh> tritium: hrm... not sure if it's the kernel bootsplash, looked more like a front end on sysvinit
<benh> tritium: I'm using my own kernel, so that won't work :)
<tritium> benh, oh, that's right.  Not sure how you can enable it in that case.
<benh> tritium: breezy doesn't have fan control & working nvidiafb for that machine :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> benh, yeah, your iMac G5, right?
<Trashcan> hey hey
<Trashcan> problem  :o
<Trashcan> I installed the ati drivers, and edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf like the wiki tutorial said
<Trashcan> and then i reboot, and X fails to start, which wouldn't be a problem
<dbzdeath> hey is it possible to install ubuntu on a mac?
<Trashcan> but, the boot process halts
<malv> dbzdeath: yea
<Trashcan> it just sits there after 'Checking battery state'
<malv> dbzdeath: you need the ppc edition
<Trashcan> so i cant go in and change the xorg.conf back
<dbzdeath> malv: cool... was just curious... if i ever get a mac i'll install it ;)
<Trashcan> how do i stop X from initing before boot?
<malv> dbzdeath: they will all be x86 very soon
<durt> trashcan, can you boot up in recovery mode?
<Trashcan> explain?
<dbzdeath> malv: i know ... thats good :)
<durt> hit ESC at when it says grub is loading and choose recovery mode
<Trashcan> alright
<Trashcan> will do
<dbzdeath> don't need to run crummy mac software :P
<Trashcan> another thing: can you reorder the boot process?
<Trashcan> NTP starts up before PCMCIA
<vladuz976> anybody know how to install japanese language support?
<Trashcan> so my wireless card isn't on
<Trashcan> and NTP fails
<kurtbec> dbzdeath: i second that notion
<dbzdeath> kurtbec: yay :)
<malv> vladuz976: i think it's apt-get install language-support-ja
<malv> correct me if I am wrong
<Trashcan> cool, recovery worked
<Trashcan> thanks
<kurtbec> macs have caused me no end of grief in life.
<nomasteryoda> i concur on that kurtbec
<Trashcan> wtf... boots straight into root
<malv> took me 5 days to figure out how to eject a floppy
<nomasteryoda> much pain in the....
* tritium loves his iMac G5
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Trashcan> so all someone has to do is walk up and reset the machine
<kurtbec> they killed my innter child :-)
<Trashcan> to get root
<vladuz976> malv: i'll try
<malv> i'll take a shotgun blast to the head over a mac =)
<Trashcan> </3 mac
<Trashcan> macs SUCK <-- imao
<durt> trashcan, you can set a root pass then
<malv> unless I got it for free, then its ok
<dbzdeath> Trashcan: i agree,,, pc's are better... but hey what do you do when you get a free mac from a competition or something? install linux :P
<Trashcan> won't having an active root account defeat the purpose of the sudo model?
<kurtbec> hardware is mostly good, but software stinks
<malv> sudo is still safer
<dbzdeath> yeah
<dbzdeath> mac's OS' are like windows to me... less choice than linux
<malv> at least windows can game
<dbzdeath> choice is good :D
<dbzdeath> yeah true
<kurtbec> yep still proprietary lock in no matter how you sugar coat it.
<malv> with mac, I get nothing over linux... nothing... well, I do get an OpenGl driven desktop engine
<malv> pretty icons too
<dbzdeath> bah i'm pretty sure there are wm's like that for linux
<malv> haven't found a truly awesome icon set for linux yet
<djbrieck> hello
<tritium> there's always #ubuntu-offtopic for extended discussion of other OSes
<dbzdeath> haha sorry :/
<kurtbec> you guys have seen the movie that a guy about why he hates macs right?
<tritium> no worries, dbzdeath
<dbzdeath> kurtbec: #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<scanwinder> whats the command to restart xorg?
<Trashcan> [20:57]  <dbzdeath> Trashcan: i agree,,, pc's are better... but hey what do you do when you get a free mac from a competition or something? install linux :P <-- for sure :D
<malv> scanwinder: ctrl + alt + backspace
<frogman> eh? what's this "colony 1-5" thing
<Trashcan> aside from the inability to upgrade, ubuntu or freebsd on a mac with a 3 button mouse would be nice
<Trashcan> but if its a lappy, the no-upgrade doesnt matter anyway
<kurtbec> dbzdeath: sorry my bad.  that movie made me cry i laughed so hard.
<Trashcan> I would very much like to have ubuntu on a nice mac lappy :D
<tritium> Trashcan, what do you mean by "no upgrade" on ubuntu?
<Trashcan> with a 3 button usb mouse
<Trashcan> i mean to the hardware
<dbzdeath> kurtbec: is that the one that the guy said he loves mac's and at the end it says this was made with a mac and the movie goes all shitty? mocking mac's
<Trashcan> nice thing about PC is, I can upgrade it whenever i want
<vladuz976> malv: that package translates packages into japanese, so i can read all the menus in japanese. but how can i type japanese?
<Trashcan> and theres a sheer plethora of things to put in it
<dbzdeath> Trashcan: yes! go modding
<frogman> ubuntu on a nice pc lappy > ubuntu on a nice mac lappy (personally)
<malv> vladuz976: oh, dunno
<dbzdeath> mac lappies aren't bad
<kurtbec> dbzdeath: no its a bit different than that.
<lampshade> If I have the preview version installed and I am looking to upgrade to the real thing once it comes out, will I have to mod my apt sources at all or will it be transparent?  Like one day I just to apt-get update and upgrade and bam I have the official version?
<frogman> not great either
<dbzdeath> kurtbec: haven't seen it then
<frogman> i've owned 3. and many pc lappies
<dilmar> oi
<dilmar> hellowwww
<dilmar> hellowww
<Trashcan> i like mac for the sexy-factor
<dbzdeath> dilmar: HIIIIIIIIIII
<tritium> hi, dilmar
<CodenameROFL> harro
<dilmar> hi
<Trashcan> but mac is very much form over function
<durt> i like porn for the sexy factor
<Trashcan> heh
<Trashcan> well... duh
<dilmar> i don t understand
<dbzdeath> hahaha'
<malv> mac relies on image
<dbzdeath> i don't really like apple much
<dilmar> no
<lampshade> mac is what linux should kinda aim for honestly....  it has the nice darwin shell underneath but on top has the nice pretty graphics art students love
<WhiteRabbit> porn is for those who can't get more than 1 woman into bed at one time!
<malv> overall, the experience, for me, is purely aesthetics
<dilmar> i don't understand.....
<tritium> please keep on topic
<MadpilotPPC> **ahem** ubuntu-offtopic is nice and quiet, everyone... ;)
<dbzdeath> hahaha
<lampshade> haha
<dilmar> hahahahha
<nomasteryoda> you guys need to go over to #freenode to talk Pr0n
<tritium> indeed, please not here
<nomasteryoda> keep it on ubuntu please
<dilmar> hellowwwwww
<Trashcan> whats the command to regenerate the default xorg.conf?
<WhiteRabbit> HEY
<Trashcan> something happened and now it says it's incomplete :)
<Trashcan> all i changed was 'ati'
<dilmar> girl
<lampshade> whatever, I saw the old cd covers... that was close to pr0n
* WhiteRabbit taps foot & waits on the elitist who use Ubuntu rofl
<tritium> Trashcan, you can reconfigure it with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<dilmar> hi
<Trashcan> thanks
<Trashcan> tritium saves the day again
<dbzdeath> MadpilotPPC: i'm in it! they aren't :P
<tritium> heh
<dilmar> in problem in the clock
<dilmar> 2 systens in one HD
<dilmar> please, help-me
<djbrieck> I am having so trouble with my wireless network card in my laptop
<odd-> so, if you ssh to a boxen, and mplayer -vo aa file.avi , you get ascii movies
<dilmar> bye
<Dongdong> bye
<djbrieck> it shows up and has a signal but will not conncect to the internet
<djbrieck> system is a Dell Inspiron 8200
<enigma002> i tried the repositorys but cant find one that will play WMP
<djbrieck> Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 card
<tritium> djbrieck, hoary?
<catherine_> hi
<djbrieck> 5.04
<djbrieck> i think
<nomasteryoda> djbrieck, you need ndiswrapper then
<Trashcan> and xinit to start up X?
<MadpilotPPC> enigma002, you can get the w32codecs for wmv
<nomasteryoda> !tell djbrieck about ndiswrapper
<Trashcan> after i've reconfigured
<tritium> no, ipw2200 is supported without ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> my bad
<catherine_> ctc pls
<Trashcan> yay
<lampshade> yeah there is a sourceforge project for the ipw2200
<Trashcan> x works
<tritium> Trashcan, no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Trashcan> thanks tritium
<Trashcan> well
<Trashcan> reboot
<Trashcan> :p
<desserie> hi
<frogman> yeah, i was thinking: since when do any intel network cards not have linux driver support?
<desserie> hi
<tritium> djbrieck, the ipw2200 support in breezy is much better.  Care to upgrade?
<crimsun> ipw2200 support in Breezy is excellent.
<djbrieck> ok
<iamsobored00566> i cant change the screen resolution
<lampshade> crimsun: really??
<tritium> yes!
<iamsobored00566> i am using the live cd
<iamsobored00566> anyone want to help?
<lampshade> crimsun:  I haven't tried but have been waiting for it to be supported nicely
<djbrieck> so I have to type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start to get it to work
<lampshade> crimsun:  Does it work well?  Are you using it??
* lampshade is excited
<Trashcan> so about boot reordering
<tritium> lampshade, I'm using it as we speak
<Trashcan> is it possible to move NTP start up to post-PCMCIA?
<{X}> hi
<Trashcan> NTP fails every boot, since the wireless hasn't been initialized yet
<tritium> Trashcan, with update-rc.d, you can change things around
<nomasteryoda> wahooo .. only 140 updates to go
<Trashcan> :D
<dmlinux> Ok guys
<{X}> hi
<{X}> ive just got ubuntu
<dmlinux> Iam trying to edit a xorg.conf in /etc/x11/xorg.conf but evertime i do sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf nano opens up a new file and doesnt open the existing... HOW DO I CHANGE THE READ ONLY for the xorf.conf so i can configure my Bluetooth mouse
<{X}> is there any good programs i should install ?
<{X}> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<djbrieck> What should I try to get the ipw 2200 to work other than downloading 5.10
<Trashcan> oh boy
<tritium> djbrieck, most hoary users build more recent ipw2200 modules, which is a fair amount of work
<Trashcan> i dont think im gonna touch update-rc.d yet :)
<{X}> !ftp
<ubotu> {X}: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Chinaman> anyone got cedega?
<durt> yes chinaman
<Chinaman> how would i set it up?
<dmlinux> Iam trying to edit a xorg.conf in /etc/x11/xorg.conf but evertime i do sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf nano opens up a new file and doesnt open the existing... HOW DO I CHANGE THE READ ONLY for the xorf.conf so i can configure my Bluetooth mouse
<Chinaman> i got cedega package and point2play seperately
<Chinaman> and the instructions in that thing are utterly confusing
<nomasteryoda> dmlinux, you need to use X11 there
<nomasteryoda> not x11
<cosimo321> Hello all I have problem and need help
<durt> chinaman, did you get a cedega deb?
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, ask it
<Chinaman> durt: i got deb of both
<cosimo321> I have downloaded both the nvidia drivers for my fx5200 pci card and my wacom tablet drivers.
<cosimo321> However, I cannot install them
<cosimo321> command line sees the pkg but when I try to install itsays no package exists
<durt> chinaman, i dont know what pointyplay is - just install the cedega deb
<nomasteryoda> !tell cosimo321 about nvidia
<cosimo321> any Ideas?
<Trashcan> did you typo? :o
<Chinaman> durt i dpkg --install the cedega one
<Chinaman> now what do i do?
<cosimo321> what about the wacom dirvers?
<Trashcan> anyone know the GMail info for evolution off the top of your head?
<durt> chinaman, you run "cedega thegameinstallationfile.exe"
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, you should not need any special ones
<Trashcan> pop3/smtp
<tritium> cosimo321, you should use the ubuntu nvidia packages
<hermit> hey guys i just did a fresh install of ubuntu and it rules! i have one problem though...
<nomasteryoda> my wacom usb just works
<hermit> for some reason, firefox is crashing when i go to www.meatspin.com
<hermit> it has a flash thing on it but it works on other systems
<cosimo321> nvidia pacage in ubuntu does not work with this card! have tried and video goes out completely
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, you just add some config settings to the xorg.conf file
<Chinaman> o.0
<hermit> it seems to be specific to ubuntu's default firefox
<cosimo321> like what?
<hermit> can anyone confirm the same behavior at meatspin.com with firefox?
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, then you need to install some more stuff
<poincare_> q
* tritium doens't want to check that URL -- doesn't look work-safe
<cosimo321> OK!?
<dmlinux> Does anyone know a better Application for manageing BLUETOOTH on Ubuntu Breezy
<nomasteryoda> !tell cosimo321 about build-essential
<nomasteryoda> see that ?
<durt> hermit, you dirty bastard
<nomasteryoda> do it
<cosimo321> do what?
<djbrieck> Are there any guide to building modules for the ipw2200
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, the other tab that opened
<tritium> djbrieck, I saw one on the forums
<nomasteryoda> you using xchat?
<cosimo321> what are you talking about?
<hermit> durt: did it crash you as well ?
<tritium> I still think upgrading to breezy might be more pleasant, djbrieck
<djbrieck> ok
<hermit> cosimo321: talking about meatspin.com in firefox
<Trashcan> hermit for some reason, firefox is crashing when i go to www.meatspin.com <-- someone wanna ban him?
<cosimo321> yes xchat
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, the program you are chatting on?
<cosimo321> xchat
<hermit> Trashcan: hey man i'm sorry for finding a bug
<jayr3n> hello guys
<nomasteryoda> ubotu should have told you something
<ubotu> nomasteryoda: Are you smoking crack?
<nomasteryoda> in a nother tab
<tritium> Trashcan, what is that URL?
<hermit> it could be the flash plugin crashing but i dont know how to narrow it down
<hermit> tritium: it's at meatspin.com
* tritium will not check that URL
<Trashcan> tritium: same category as tubgirl, goatse, and lemonparty
<jayr3n> how can i install a driver for ati radeon 9250? and can directx be installed in ubuntu
<MadpilotPPC> hermit, I'm Flashless here, that URL loads but has no real non-Flash content...
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, did you look at the nvidia readme?
<tritium> Trashcan, oh
<cosimo321> for some reason I feel like I am talking to lartians
<hermit> MadpilotPPC: well then it must be a flash plugin issue
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, directions are pretty simple... but require those developer packages...
<hermit> because it crashes here as soon as it starts to load
<cosimo321> can anyone give me a good solution
<hermit> i'll have to try getting the flash plugin from macromedia i guess
<hermit> thanks for your help
<Trashcan> shut up hermit... you're just pointing people to look at it
<MadpilotPPC> hermit, it wouldn't surprise me; Ubuntu FF + Flash seems to be twitchy sometimes
<setuid_w00t> Trashcan: to look at what?
<Trashcan> I opened it and it came right up
<Trashcan> no problems
<Trashcan> I'm not repeating the url
<hermit> MadpilotPPC: ah, i didn't know that was a known issue
<nomasteryoda> tritium, can you tel cosimo321 what to do? what an xchat tab is?
<hermit> setuid_w00t: meatspin.com
* frogman concurs with trashcan
<jayr3n> how can i install a driver for ati radeon 9250? and can directx be installed in ubuntu
<hermit> warning: it may crash your browser
<nomasteryoda> so he can get the !tell info ubotu is telling him
<hermit> it does mine
<tritium> nomasteryoda, sorry, wasn't following that thread.  Let me check...
<MadpilotPPC> !+ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<MadpilotPPC> jayr3n, see ubotu ^^^
<nomasteryoda> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, try that
<nomasteryoda> very good direcitons
<jayr3n> ok tnx i will check it out
<frogman> i bet it doesnt crash your browser.. i've already seen it all though so i'm not a fun one to prank :)
<tritium> cosimo321, what are you trying to do with xchat?
<Chinaman> durt: would it run halo?
<nomasteryoda> tritium, i think he saw it now
<nomasteryoda> sees
<tritium> thanks, nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> np
<Chinaman> durt: i'm trying to run it from my windows mount
<kurtbec> y
<durt> chinaman, it might
<Chinaman> it says i need to free up memory
<hermit> can you guys recommend another channel where i could get some help then? since everyone's just being hostile here
<cosimo321> that package is unavailable
<scanwinder> how do i use the command "cd" to get into a dir which has spaces in the name?
<tritium> hermit, we're not big fans of your URL
<hermit> tritium: neither am i, i like my browser to display pages, not disappear
<nomasteryoda> Chinaman, cause it needs to write to the drive you have halo on... and it's an NTFS windows xp right?
<scanwinder> wait, got it, dw
<hermit> but it seems to be a bug
<cosimo321> nvidia-glx is not avialable
<Chinaman> nomasteryoda: yeah
<nomasteryoda> cosimo321, the directions are basic.. the nvidia installer will work
<tritium> it's in restricted, cosimo321
<nomasteryoda> i have done it
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Chinaman> so basically i have to install it on my 5GB?
<Chinaman> sigh...
<nomasteryoda> Chinaman, sounds like it
<mark> Hey guys - How do I install the multiverse thing so I have more aps like skype and stuff in synaptic?
<procrastinationn> can u play wma ?
<nomasteryoda> !tell mark about repos
<nomasteryoda> procrastinationn, yes
<mark> yes tell mark about repos
<nomasteryoda> !tell procrastinationn about w32codecs
<nomasteryoda> mark, it xchat opened a new tab with that info under ubotu
<procrastinationn> i can play mp3's just not wma's
<nomasteryoda> procrastinationn, not if you install w32codecs
<nomasteryoda> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<mark> nomasteryoda thanks
<WhiteRabbit> But that codecs libary is not legal
<WhiteRabbit> why advertise piracy
<procrastinationn> can i play wma's and mp3's
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nomasteryoda> for the lame xchat users on this channel... xchat opens tabs you can ... Ubotu does that too to help keep down noise
<franci> alguem aqui fala portugues
<nomasteryoda> mark, np
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@210.213.222.85]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nomasteryoda> !tell franci about ubuntu-es
<nomasteryoda> as close as i know to portugues
<nomasteryoda> mabye they have a channel ?
<franci> ok tanks
<MadpilotPPC> !+pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<nomasteryoda> ah, good
<franci> !+pt
<procrastinationn> so i can play mp3's and wma's
<nomasteryoda> yes
<nomasteryoda> procrastinationn, after installing w32codecs
<procrastinationn> where do i get the codec's fpr wms
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, the w32codecs pack will run mp3, wma, and a whole pile of other stuff too
<nomasteryoda> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<nomasteryoda> sorry guys, but people don't know how to use x-chat
<procrastinationn> so why wont it now i can play mp3's
<MadpilotPPC> procrastinationn, you've already been given the w32codec info - scroll back up!
<nomasteryoda> thanks MadpilotPPC
<Chinaman> omfg, it is installing
<wickedpuppy> nomasteryoda, x-chat is no difference from mirc
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> well, people should use xchat... =)
<tritium> nomasteryoda, hey, who are you calling lame?  ;)
<nomasteryoda> if they are onubuntu
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dbzdeath> nomasteryoda: xchat pwns :)
<MadpilotPPC> XChat is awful...
<esac> did they change the lock screen dialog? it used to be ubuntu brown, and now it's cool looking, and i don't think i changed anything
<dougsk> MadpilotPPC, so what else would you suggest?
<crimsun> esac: yes, it changed. And it rocks.
<esac> i agree !
<franci> ja estou no cnal -br, obrigado
<MadpilotPPC> dougsk, on my own machine I use Opera, with integrated IRC - much slicker than XChat...
<dougsk> MadpilotPPC, hmm, never tried, I suppose I should now that there is a free beer version
<dougsk> MadpilotPPC, I use epic and xchat and am pretty much lost in all others
<esac> now all they have to do is change the splash screen when logging into gnome, and when booting :)
<Chinaman> nomasteryoda: so basically, we don't even NEED point2play?
<vladuz976> are there other input methods othe than scim that support japanese and work in breezy?
<hondje> scim is the best
<esac> where is the shm directory supposed to be ? i don't see one
<vladuz976> hondje: it doesn't work in breezy
<dikadika> is there a good way to extract single files from a windows .exe?
<esac> dikadika: did you just try unzip file.exe ?
<hondje> hrm, can you use anthy by itself?
<dikadika> esac, havent tried, i'll give that a shot thanks
<dikadika> my hero
<dikadika> thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> I need to install Linux to an old machine with little resources, so I am going to start with a server install and add a Window manager - what is a good one for an older machine? Would Fluxbox work?
<ivanoat1> strange question, but is there an equivalent in ubunto to the mac's expose where you can see all your windows at once? I am addicted to that..!
<wickedpuppy> yup
<wickedpuppy> fluxbox would be nice
<Carpe_Libertatem> ivanoat1: Install kompose
<ivanoat1> sweet, thanks
<Carpe_Libertatem> ivanoat1: it is meant for KDE, but I found it works in Ubuntu GNOME fine
<dikadika> Carpe_Libertatem, fux is a low resource WM with lotsof feathers
<dikadika> *flux
<Carpe_Libertatem> So you think it'd be best?
<durt> anyone with opera know how to change the drop-down menu color to something other than gray?
<wickedpuppy> Carpe_Libertatem, there is only one way to find out :P
<breakthestate> carpe: you still want so use ubuntu?
<breakthestate> on this machine
<lampshade> what is kompose?
<dikadika> Carpe_Libertatem, i dont have much exp with low resource WM's but i've used flux and it is real good
<Carpe_Libertatem> breakthestate, it's for a friend, DSL wouldn't install on it for some reason.
<Carpe_Libertatem> lampshade, use google :-P
<breakthestate> carpe: i'd try slack10.2 and not install kde, you can pick xfce for your desktop environment and wm, it works good on my old computer
<odd-> I dislike kde
<lampshade> Carpe_Libertatem:  in the time it took you to type that you could have just given a nice friendly description... I wasn't looking for instruction on compiling it from source :-/
<odd-> that's what got me into ubuntu in the first place
<breakthestate> carpe: how old are we talking with this computer?
<ivanoat1> I did apt-get install kompose but it's asking me for my cdrom drive, which is in another state! any work-arounds?
<Carpe_Libertatem> pg266, 2gb hdd, 128mb ram
<breakthestate> ivan: do you know what repos are in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<MadpilotPPC> ivanoat1, you need to remove the CD from your sources
<Pablo_C> drive to the other state
<jayr> wer can i get this xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Carpe_Libertatem> er
<Carpe_Libertatem> p266*
<ivanoat1> lol, 14 hours later... thanks.. will check sources.list
<breakthestate> carpe: does that mean a pentium II ?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'd say so.
<mbpillai> fglrx modules from ubuntu restricted tree .  I it in compiled form
<breakthestate> oh, all my computers are pentium III, so i don't know if slack would work well on a pentium II, but i think it could
<jayr> what?
<jayr> wer can i find drivers for ati radeon 9250?
<Carpe_Libertatem> Does slack have apt-get ? :-P
<hondje> it has slapt-get
<poincare_> hey
<jayr> wer can i find drivers for ati radeon 9250?
<Chinaman> durt / nomasteryoda: i'm still getting same message
<breakthestate> carpe: no, you have to compile stuff, they have an imitation, slapt, but i haven't tried it, i don't think it's that easy - is there an ubuntu lite of any sort?
<Chinaman> even after i installed it onto my nix
<djbrieck> can Ntfs be viewed by ubuntu?
<Carpe_Libertatem> I'll just try server install and fluxbox on top, report my findings
<MadpilotPPC> !tell jayr about ati
<Carpe_Libertatem> ;-)
<lampshade> djbrieck:yes but write is dangerous
<djbrieck> ok how do i do it?
<breakthestate> carpe: i definitely want to know how that goes
<hondje> djbrieck: You mount it, and change to that directory
<jayr> wer can i find drivers for ati radeon 9250?
<hondje> mount -t ntfs /dev/whatever /place/you/want/to/mount/it
<Trashcan> !tell jayr about ati
<djbrieck> ok
<djbrieck> thanks
<dougsk_> hondje: should the -r option be used as well or does it default to read only?
<MadpilotPPC> jayr, ubotu should have sent you at least two messages by now - please check them for more information!
<jayr> wer is E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<jayr> wen i follow the instructions
<jayr> wats the xorg-driver?
<Trashcan> a driver for x.org
<jayr> wer can i get dat
<Trashcan> open a terminal
<yoink> !tell yoink about ati
<Trashcan> and type this
<jayr> ok
<Trashcan> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<dougsk_> jayr: that package is in the restrcited repository, afaik that's enabled by default
<Trashcan> type it exactly like that
<jayr> ok wait
<Trashcan> then it will ask for your password
<jayr> E: Couldn't find package fglrx-driver
<Trashcan> your repo's are fucked up
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Trashcan> !tell jayr about repos
<lightsource> d
<lightsource> how can I upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10??
<MadpilotPPC> jayr, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Trashcan> !tell lightsource about breezy
<jayr> 5.10
<graham> !tell graham about breezy
<Trashcan> apt-get chooses the correct package when you specify fglrx-driver
<Trashcan> (that is, it picks the xorg driver instead)
* breakthestate finally fixed his mplayer problem
<Trashcan> wtf
<jayr> wat package do i need to get fglrx-driver
<Trashcan> * matthew (n=matthew_@ip70-176-180-97.ph.ph.cox.net) has left #ubuntu ("Leaving"
<Trashcan> my name is matthew
<tritium> it's xorg-driver-fglrx, jayr
<_RB_> heyas. having major trouble with mysqld. it stalls my bootup, so i want to know how to skip/cancel it while booting so i can get in to re-install mysql
<Trashcan> and im 70.176.253.127.ph.ph.cox.net
<Trashcan> thats fucking creepy
<_RB_> anyone know how to get around this ?
<tritium> language, please, Trashcan
<Trashcan> sorry
<Doonz> if i do the upgrade to breezy will it chjange  fstab and other files?
<jayr> i searched dat in synaptic no package found
<_RB_> i cant get into do anything till i can get past this
<tritium> jayr, setup your repositories like ubotu told you
<dougsk> _RB_ mv /etc/rc2.d/s##mysql kmysql
<dougsk> _RD_ rather jsut change the S in /etc/rc2 to K
<jayr> hmmm
<_RB_> dougsk I cant get a shell. after the grub loader, it doesn't let me do anything and it just loads up till it gets to mysqld, which doesn't go any further
<jayr> how? and wat do i need to setup
<Trashcan> jayr
<Trashcan> ubotu gave you a link
<ubotu> Trashcan: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Trashcan> click the link
<Trashcan> read the tutorial
<Trashcan> do what it says
<dougsk> _RB_ isn't there a method to boot single user from the grub prompt?
<jayr> i dont know wat repository to add
<Trashcan> universe
<Trashcan> it should be in one of the ones already there
<tritium> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: (Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators), section restricted/misc, is optional. Version: 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3110 kB, Installed size: 9940 kB
<tritium> restricted ^^^
<Trashcan> ah, nevermind
<Trashcan> restricted :)
<_RB_> nah. theres a standard boot, a recovery boot, which fails on eth0 media plugger or something, and a memtest, and two xp boots. thats the only reason i can get on the web
<Carpe_Libertatem> after I install fluxbox, how do I start it from cli?
<breakthestate> startx  ?
<dougsk> _RB_ use edit and then pick your kernel and then append init=/bin/bash or somesuch shoudl probably get you in remount rw / once you have a prompt
<_RB_> once i get a prompt i'll just apt-get the bugger off my system
<mbpillai> uncommend the lines  1.  deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted   2. deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted and 3. deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restrictedricted  save the file issue the command apt-get update apt-get install      xorg-driver-fglrx
<Trashcan> if ubuntu is meant to be an easy, more user-friendly distro, then why does it start vsFTPd and an SMTP daemon on a clean install?
<tritium> you can edit the boot parameters in the grub console
<Trashcan> rather non-user-friendly to open holes right off the bat
<tritium> It doesn't start ftpd of any kind, Trashcan
<bob2> tritium: it doesn't
<bob2> er
<bob2> Trashcan: no, it doesn't do either of those things
<kaging> where could i see the pppoe.conf in ubuntu live cd?
<Trashcan> i scanned myself, 21 and 25 open
<_RB_> k. i'll try that
<bob2> Trashcan: because you installed vsftpd
<Trashcan> on a clean install
<tritium> no way
<bob2> Trashcan: and configured psotfix to listen on that
<bob2> Trashcan: no, that is not the case
<Trashcan> is that postfix on 25?
<_RB_> will i have to munt before i can apt-get ? the last command it boot, and it is the one that eventually stalls
<dougsk> Trashcan, I think 25 is open to localhost so that hould be expected of scannning from the local, but I doubt 21
<Trashcan> :\
<bob2> Trashcan: presumably, but it only listens to things on the same machine by default
<Trashcan> ahh, ok
<_RB_> mount*
<dougsk> _RB_, when booting single user the default is a read-only file system so you'll need to remount the partition containing /etc (ususally /) as writeable thus the remount
<Trashcan> You guys must be right.. I probably picked an extra package or installed it in an auto-dep somewhere
<pbutter> hey guys, is there a command i can type in to make it update to ubuntu breezy?
<bob2> it's highly unlikely a change like that would slip through
<jayr> after adding the repository wat do i need 2 do?
<Trashcan> !tell pbutter about breezy
<bob2> it was decided before warty that nothing would listen by default
<_RB_> do i just put this instead of "boot", to ensure the kernel is in there etc ?
<Trashcan> a good decision for sure..
<bob2> pbutter: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<pbutter> is there any particular advantage to breezy?
<_RB_> i'll have a bash at it anyway
<_RB_> cyas
<_RB_> hopefully not from xp
<Carpe_Libertatem> Ack, how can I apt-get fluxbox on a server installation? Flux isn't in default repos?
<crimsun> it's in universe.
<breakthestate> Trashcan: can you "tell" me about breezy too, (i have no clue about all these irc commands)
<Trashcan> !tell breakthestate about breezy
<Trashcan> :)
<Trashcan> it's the ubotu bot
<Trashcan> he's freakin wikid
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, I have dual monitors with two x servers 0.0 and 0.1, is there anyway to move a window from one to the other while it is open?
<breakthestate> holy $$#! that's cool
<bob2> s3[mn] rain: no
<bob2> s3[mn] rain: if you want that, use xinerama
<Dr_Willis> s3[mn] rain,  hmm... you are the first to ask that :P that i have ever seen. Lol.
<Trashcan> Does anyone know of a good working NASM syntax file for gnome?
<Trashcan> for highlighting in gedit
<breakthestate> s3: sure isn't, better just send me that other monitor, he he, jk, i'm not sure
<Tiggs> how do i get java for ubuntu? firefox faills and it says i have to intall it manually
<breakthestate> trashcan: can you !tell me more about the ubotu bot?
<s3[mn] rain> bob2: ive tried every  combo of dual monitors lol, this is the only one that does what I want, so I guess I just forfeit that benefit
<Trashcan> breakthestate: type /msg ubotu help
<jayr> i added the univers repositry
<jayr> wat do i need to do?
<HappyFool> !tell Tiggs about java
<bob2> Trashcan: emacs can
<s3[mn] rain> if you put a ball of tinfoil into a bottle of hydrocloric acid, then you get java
<jayr> wer is this fglrx-driver
<ndisy> i accidently changed my permissions in ubuntu and now cannot run anything requiring root as i get " Child terminated with 1 status" any help?
<iiiears> May i "Borrow" a working smb.conf?   pastebin?
<jayr> wer is it located
<Trashcan> bahhh emacs :p
<mr_roboto> Tiggs: I don't know what the "right" ubuntu way is but I installed Sun's JDK and it works fine
<s3[mn] rain> jayr: it should be in the ubuntu repositories
<iiiears> do you have a link to a working config file?
<Trashcan> iiiears: hang on
<iiiears> Whew Thank You :)
<MadpilotPPC> !tell breakthestate about ubotu
<jayr> is dat the name
<jayr> wen i search it thers nothing
<s3[mn] rain> jayr: "fglrx"
<ndisy> i accidently changed my permissions in ubuntu and now cannot run anything requiring root as i get " Child terminated with 1 status" any help?
<yoink> hey all, im having so much trouble getting backports working, and im sure my sources.list is right, any ideas?
<HappyFool> jayr: are you following the ati page on the wiki?
<Trashcan> iiieas: http://trashes.pastebin.com/380271
<Trashcan> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Trashcan> per default configuration
<HappyFool> ndisy: how did you change your permissions?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell yoink about backports
<iiiears> Outstanding - thank you.
<ndisy> with sudo chown -R
<HappyFool> of what?
<Trashcan> no problem iiiears
<bob2> yoink: questions like that should be accompanied with urls to pastebin's showing us your sources.list and apt output
<iiiears> sometimes configuring everything by text is great powerful - other days it just plain confusing
<Carpe_Libertatem> How do I start xserver and flux?
<libervisco> I'm missing qtmlClient.dll for playing a mov file
<jayr> is it under xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<jayr> X.Org X server
<Trashcan> so how exactly do things get added to the universe? is there a !tell about that?
<dallas> what is the command to figure out which kernel version you are running?
<jayr> yes
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: echo fluxbox > ~/.xsession ; startx
<bob2> Trashcan: /j #ubuntu-motu
<bob2> Trashcan: someone packages it, and someone from MOTU uploads it
<HappyFool> dallas: uname -a
<libervisco> Where could I find it? I tried searching in repositories (with synaptic) and google, but no luck
<bob2> Trashcan: something not being in universe usually means it's crap, non-free or unpopular
<Trashcan> ahhh ok
<Trashcan> thanks
<jayr> @happyfool yes i followed it always return this wen i type in terminal Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<jayr> \
<Trashcan> masters of the universe :p
<Trashcan> nice
<bob2> libervisco: that sounds highly unlikely to be in ubuntu
<ndisy> any help HappyFool? i changed it with sudo chown -R
<HappyFool> ndisy: what did you change?
<bob2> libervisco: go find a w32codecs .deb
<ndisy> my usr folder
<jayr> why is dis flgrx-driver
<jayr>  missing
<Trashcan> this community rocks
<jayr> wer is this located
<Trashcan> everyone is helpful
<Carpe_Libertatem> bob2, do you know the package name for the server?
<Carpe_Libertatem> ;-)
<Trashcan> especially bob
<HappyFool> jayr: it's in 'restricted'; you need to setup your repositories
<Carpe_Libertatem> xserver*
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: server?
<jayr> the universe 1?
<mbpillai> try the command "apt-cache search  xorg-driver-fglrx
<HappyFool> ndisy: hmm. ok, you'll probably need to reboot in rescue (or recovery) mode
<bob2> jayr: ignore whatever web page you are reading
<libervisco> bob2, ok.. thanks.. I'm looking for it now..
<ndisy> and try sudo?
<HappyFool> no, sudo is in /usr
<ndisy> try sudo in recovery?
<HappyFool> ndisy: in recovery mode you'll be root
<HappyFool> ndisy: i.e., no need for sudo etc
<ndisy> what should i do when im in?
<HappyFool> ndisy: anyway, in recovery mode run 'chown -R root.root /usr'
<ndisy> ok
<HappyFool> then reboot and hope for the best
<ndisy> thankyou
<jayr> @mbpillai i typed it and return nothing
<MadpilotPPC> bob2, the ATI wiki page doesn't have Breezy-specific info on it yet - I think that's what has jayr confused...
<HappyFool> i'm not sure if every file in /usr is supposed to be owned by root, but that's about the best i can do -- i think there are over 100,000 files in /usr, so fixing manually won't work
<mbpillai> jayr: modify /etc/apt/sources.list file  and issue the command "apt-get update"
<Dr_Willis> heh - i just got ati working today on my X200m laptop with Breezy. took 3 min.
<bob2> if you screwed /usr, reinstall
<Trashcan> hehe
<Carpe_Libertatem> What is the package name for the Xserver?
<bob2> and be way way way more carefulin future
<HappyFool> too late, he left
<bob2> Carpe_Libertatem: install x-window-system-core
<Trashcan> dr_willis: its fairly straightforward. Unfortunately my card is too old to be supported :)
<jayr> ok
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  last month mine was too new to be supported. :P
<Trashcan> :p
<joetheodd> Hey, I just tried using JuK and it won't play at all.
<Trashcan> this is a junker laptop
<Trashcan> compaq armada m700
<Trashcan> but i got it free from microsoft, so its a linux box now :)
<chavo> joetheodd, try kicking it.
<joetheodd> chavo: I'm afraid I'll hurt my toe. My box is made of metal, you know. =(
<chavo> joetheodd, do you use gnome or KDE?
<joetheodd> chavo: gnome
<gpd> err... wtf with the repositories?
<chavo> try going to Settings -> Output To -> and then click Gstreamer
<s3[mn] rain> gpd: err? what do you speak of?
<jayr> @mbpillai how do i modify the sources.list?
<crimsun> gpd: apache probably died again.
<gpd> I seem to be getting connection refused on us.archive.
<StoneTable> same here
<joetheodd> chavo: still nothing.
<Trashcan> so do the devs actually come here?
<joetheodd> StoneTable and gpd: I think their down.
<joetheodd> jayr: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> Trashcan: yes.
<joetheodd> Trashcan: I think they might, but its open tech support. I don't work for ubuntu
<breakthestate> Trash: my favorite things are junker laptops, have three (didn't pay over $50 for any of them) and all linux boxes now
<mbpillai> gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (you should have root permissions for that)
<Trashcan> :D
<Trashcan> I love the open-ness of linux
<joetheodd> mbpillai: You might want to prepend messages with the name their targeted at, because most IRC clients give some notification if your name is said
<MadpilotPPC> !tell jayr about repos
<Trashcan> even the communities are open
<joetheodd> Does anyone here have experience with JuK not playing at all with both arts and gsteamer?
<HappyFool> ndisy: after you left, bob2 recommended a reinstall
<Trashcan> aye
<breakthestate> i just got gmplayer working as a plugin in firefox, but am running into problems when streams are javascript links, any tips?
<ndisy> reinstall? can i keep any files?
<ormandj> any ldap gurus around? i'm trying to design a nice setup and i've not used LDAP before from the administrative perspective, and want to make sure i'm not screwing up. i've got the o'reilly book but it turned out not to be such a huge help..
<yoink> !tell yoink sources.list
<ndisy> will it save my settings?
<oblivian_nixx> ccc.rizon.neet
<yoink> !tell yoink about sources.list
<HappyFool> ndisy: no, you'll need to back your personal files up
<ormandj> oh yea, and the archives seem to be down again :P
<ndisy> ok, maybe ill just wait till breezy badger untill i reinstall
<ndisy> thanx anyway
<thoreauputic> !tell yoink about sources
<yoink> thoreauputic, thx
<thoreauputic> yoink: np :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<joetheodd_> wee
<joetheodd> yo whats up self?
<joetheodd> =)
<Trashcan> wow
<Trashcan> an op
<Trashcan> 1 op out of 470 people... you must be proud
<joetheodd> omg pheer.. op.. MUST.. /BOW!!!
<snausages> how can i create a new partition to backup my files?
<thoreauputic> Trashcan: we hide most of the time ;)
<Trashcan> hehe
<MadpilotPPC> Trashcan, our ops tend to lurk...
<joetheodd> snausages: Thats a big risky thing to do, asuming the space is already partitioned
<ivoks> uh
<Trashcan> very risky
<joetheodd> snausages: I asume you want to shrink a partition in order to make a new one out of its space?
<ivoks> lots of people
<Trashcan> does ubuntu have a built in partition-magic type app?
<Trashcan> for resizing
<yarddog> why would i being get apt-get update, connection refused for breezy?
<snausages> joetheodd yes
<joetheodd> snausages: You probably want to go out and buy a 10GB disk, they're down to like 20 bucks
<fizdev> hi, is it me or the repositories are down?
<HappyFool> yarddog: there have been reports of us.archive being down
<thoreauputic> yarddog: it seems the us archive has issues ATM
<joetheodd> yarddog fizdev: The repositorys are down.
<yarddog> ahhh, ok thx
<snausages> i was hoping i could ge by without investing money hehe
<ivoks> thoreauputic: all archives
<fizdev> alright, thanks
<joetheodd> thoreauptic: Wanna put that in the topic?
<jayr> is the fglrx included in the xserver-xorg-driver ati
<thoreauputic> ivoks: oh really ? hmm
<vladuz976> is there a documentation to ubuntu, something like redhat and novell has?
<ali4728> courier-imap Port 143 wont respond to remote client even though firewall is open! Any idea why?
<none_-> are the breezy repositories down?
<joetheodd> snausages: Well, I have extra disks laying arround =p
<joetheodd> none_-: Yes.
<HappyFool> jayr: on hoary, it's in the xorg-driver-fglrx package; i don't know about breezy
<none_-> danb
<snausages> joetheodd you should dcc one to me
<none_-> damn that is
<joetheodd> snausages: I mean physical hard disks =p
<jayr> i cant find it in breezy
<mbpillai> jayr: no it is a seperate module
<snausages> joetheodd haha i'm aware of that
<snausages> =D
<joetheodd> snausages: Hah, ok
<jayr> can u guide me how to get dat module
<jayr> wer is it located or how can i get it
<snausages> i guess im just gonna burn to cd
<joetheodd> jayr: when the repositiorys are back up, you should do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx in a console.
<joetheodd> er, sudo should be bold too, but oh well.
<breakthestate> but back to this partition resizing thing, is it possible on ubuntu? and what with?
<mbpillai> jayr : switch to a direct chat
<joetheodd> breakthestate: Look into partition-magic. It can shrink a partition, but its risky
<joetheodd> breakthestate: What partition type do you use? ext3?
<mr_roboto> breakthestate: you could try parted
<joetheodd> breakthestate: I'm pretty sure it supports ext2, but I don't know about 3.
<joetheodd> brb grabbing some sammichz~
<nomasteryoda> joetheodd, sure parted does.. since gparted is just a fancy frontend and can be installed in ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ext3 support that is
<zwnj> security.ubuntu.com refuses http connections.  what's the problem?
<ali4728> Help courier-imap Port 143 wont respond to remote client even though firewall is open! Any idea why?
<thoreauputic> zwnj: servers are down - investigating
<zwnj> thoreauputic: uhu, thanks
<MadpilotPPC> archive.ubuntu and security seem to be down
<aeruder> er... archive.ubuntu.com down?
<aeruder> ok, that answers that
<zwnj> putting a note in the topic is good ;)
<difeta> i'm trying to update my sources, but I keep getting an error connection refused. Is something goingon?
<MadpilotPPC> difeta, repo servers are down...
<crimsun> use a mirror.
<difeta> MadpilotPPC, ahh man, is one of the mirros up?
<crimsun> wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Trashcan> woot... I made a change to the wiki
<Trashcan> I feel helpful now :)
<MadpilotPPC> !+mirror
<ubotu> somebody said mirror was repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nybble> repos down again?
<rjordan> Anyone else having trouble fetching packages? I keep getting... nvm....
<dmlinux> Anyone else having problems updating repositories??
<rjordan> nybble, I guess so...
<rjordan> can a mod update the topic pls?
<hans> are other scanner programs available than Sane, because Sane cannot find my scanner
<CruzBulli> I have about webmin and apache2....
* nybble cries
<dmlinux> Anyone here experienced in bluetooth mice and Ubuntu?
<CruzBulli> where is the "Path to httpd executable" ?
<Trashcan> doesn't the sudo deal break webmin?
<CruzBulli> doesn't help it
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  i  think if you make a root user password - befor you install webmin - you will be ok.
<Trashcan> ah
<Trashcan> alright
<difeta> anybody  know of an apt source that has mythtv?
<Dr_Willis> the sudo deal also breaks a few other thigs I think. :P
<MadpilotPPC> hans, have you googled your scanner or checked the SANE homepage?
<Trashcan> one would imagine ;)
<CruzBulli> how do I do that? Sorry really newbie here
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  some of the breakage is due to ubuntu guys being security paranoid. :P
<dmlinux> Anyone here experienced in bluetooth mice and Ubuntu?
<Trashcan> hehe
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  ever try the CUPS web interface yet?
<mikerhead> breezy's got mythtv
<Trashcan> personally I like the sudo idea very much
<hans> yes I have, my scanner is unsupported by Sane
<Trashcan> nope
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  you can look but not change anything. :(
<Trashcan> I found it strange today, I rebooted in recovery mode and was dropped to a root term !?
<dmlinux> Anyone else having problems updating repositories??
<hondje> That's normal
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. dident think it did that.
<zwnj> how i can setup a mirror?
<hondje> root's not gone
<Trashcan> I havn't set a root password yet
<hondje> you can sudo -s and get a root shell too
<Trashcan> and I wasn't planning on it
<hondje> You don't need one :)
<Trashcan> yeah hondje
<deFrysk> dmlinux, yes I changed http yo ftp and it worked fine again
<Trashcan> (afaik sudo -i is cleaner, as it sets root env vars)
<deFrysk> to*
* hondje hasn't set root env up
<Dr_Willis> Trashcan,  i use the 'sux' command :P for my su'ing needs
<Trashcan> lol
<hondje> I think the logic there is, if physical security is a concern, booting into root is low on the worry list
<Trashcan> at least it's well protected from things like buffer overflows
<hans> I am sorry, my scanner is NOT supported by Sane
<gp_aaron> what is up with the servers?
<rjordan> god-zero, they are down...
<Trashcan> the word around town is down
<glauc> Hey guys, whats a good cheap hardware SATA raid card?
<mikerhead> fr.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be up
<Dr_Willis> They are Down like .... somthing thats really down...
<CruzBulli> "The Apache configuration file /etc/apache2//conf/httpd.conf does not exist."
<CruzBulli> what is it giving me that?
<ormandj> CruzBulli, because it doesn't exist? :) ls /etc/apache2/conf
<liable> well, as far as i can determine a sendmail entry in /etc/hosts.allow was fuxoring my exim local deliveries..
<liable> oops
<CruzBulli> ok, but that doesn't work either
<dmlinux> Why is hidd-connect <address> giving me a HID create error?
<fr33mind> Do you have some problems to apt-get update?
<dmlinux> me? yes
<fr33mind> ok I'm not alone so..
<Trashcan> fr33mind: the servers are down
<ksmurf> Is there anyone using kubuntu here?
<nybble> use http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu instead
<nybble> thats all i'm saying
<fr33mind> Is there mirror for security.ubuntu....
<fr33mind> I used fr.archive.... but for security?
<rjordan> the servers do seem to be up if you want to use ftp.
<rjordan> speaking of which, anyone know where to put these downloaded packages so apt will install them?
<mark> Hey guys I am new to linux and, du, unbuntu. I messed up my synaptic when I tried to add multiverse / universe repositories. I get this amoung other similar errors. W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nybble> fr33mind: http://opensourcemirrors.org/ubuntu
<nybble> fr33mind: has them all
<dmlinux> Why is hidd-connect <address> giving me a HID create error?
<fr33mind> good thanks... ftp work ;)
<WinZ> marcellus, the servers are down for a while
<WinZ> mark, the servers are down for a while
<hondje> mark: the site is down, it's not you
<CruzBulli> so where is the "Path to httpd executable" ?
<dewd> what happened to the servers? any idea?
<rjordan> CruzBulli, if it's in your PATH you can do which httpd to find out
<mark> WinZ and Hondje thanks for the answer. I was worried I was an idiot! Why are they down? Planned or crashed?
<CruzBulli> not sure I understand that
* hondje has no clue
<rjordan> CruzBulli, in a terminal type "which httpd" and it may print out the full path to your httpd binary
<CruzBulli> ok
<jay-ar> r d ubuntu servers down?
<CruzBulli> thanks
<gp_aaron> ths is bad
<gp_aaron> I just turned a kid onto ubuntu
<Trashcan> why is that bad
<Trashcan> :D
<gp_aaron> and now he's trying to set up
<hondje> someone should topic about the servers
<gp_aaron> but he cant
<Trashcan> oh boy
<Trashcan> :\
<rjordan> are there any OPS?
<gp_aaron> cause he can't install anything
<hondje> !ops
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<Trashcan> right when the servers go down
<Trashcan> that sucks
<Trashcan> tell him to have faith :)
<blumer> hehehe, well that answers the question I came in here for. :)
<hans> can somebody help with a parallel port scanner
<gp_aaron> I told him, " look it is 2 am, go to sleep, try in the morning:)"
<Trashcan> hehe
<jrattner1> i know this is weird question to ask, does anyone know if you can watch live NFL games on the internet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Trashcan> pff 2am... that's nothin!
<hondje> jrattner1: off nfl.com?
<Trashcan> jrattner: nfl.com?
<fabbione> ??
<hondje> If so, yes you can
<mark> So what is up with the servers?
<iiiears> mark,  this is a working sources list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/380286
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Yes, {us.}archive is down. Use http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive | Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<rjordan> mark, I DoSed them with my 1337 windows botnet.
<mark> iiiears, what is that for?
<fabbione> amen
<fabbione> mark: they are just down...
<mark> rjordan, ha ha ha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<fabbione> nothing to be worried about
<rjordan> iiiears, TY
<iiiears> mark, - thought you said your sources list was munged.
<Trashcan> !tell me about colonies
<mark> iiiears, I said I kept getting an error with synaptic and i was told it was b/c the servers are down. If I keep getting it when they come back up I will ask again
<hondje> !tell me about colonies
<hondje> !colonies
<ubotu> hondje: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<mark> iiiears, thanks for the help though
<Trashcan> !tell me about colony
<iiiears> ah, okay. - grin
<hondje> sarcastic little thing
<hondje> !colony
<WinZ> !help
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, hondje
<jrattner1> hondje, you can on NFL.com?
<hondje> jrattner1: yes
<hondje> jrattner1: you need to add things, though...default install won't let you
<hondje> Specifically, the w32codecs package
<eythian> hi, anyone know how to make kmail show up looking nice while running Gnome?
<jrattner1> hondje, are you sure you can watch live feeds? I.E the jets game tomorrow
<Trashcan> !+mirrors
<ubotu> Trashcan: Do they come in packets of five?
<Trashcan> !+mirror
<ubotu> rumour has it, mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<gp_aaron> hopefully the servers are up by tomorrow
<hondje> jrattner1: I've never had a problem with the video on their site
<ormandj> any reason the repositories are so unstable?
<gp_aaron> I'd hate to see another user turned off cause it didn't work right away
<gp_aaron> sadly I left ubuntu awhile back
<CruzBulli> in webmin what file do they mean by apache "Path to httpd executable" I still don't understand
<hondje> jrattner1: But I haven't watched a live feed in a long time, so if they changed to something really weird I can't guarantee it...but if you have all the video stuff installed, it 'should' be just fine
<hondje> I can guarantee it worked the last time I used it, last season
<ormandj> CruzBulli, tell it the location to apache's binary/executable
<jrattner1> hondje, could you offer me a link, I have all the video stuff im just curious where to get the feed
<rjordan> if you're in the midwest http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/ is a good mirror.
<blumer> hey!
<blumer> Are they working again?
<blumer> oh, no ...
<hondje> jrattner1: it was subscription only IIRC
<blumer> I just forgot what I was doing. :\
<CruzBulli> (ormandj) CruzBulli, tell it the location to apache's binary/executable sorry but where would I find that?
<hondje> they're all hosted on some level3 farm though, so probably can get it if you know someone
<jrattner1> holycow, where can i subscribe
<ormandj> if anybody is in hawaii i have a mirror i run :P
<wickedpuppy> CruzBulli, /etc/init.d/apache2
<ormandj> wickedpuppy, that's not the binary i think
<CruzBulli> The Apache configuration file /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf does not exist.
<CruzBulli> so it's adding the httpd.conf
<wickedpuppy> ormandj, then how you start stop and restart apache2 from command line ?
<ormandj> wickedpuppy, in ubuntu, you use that init script you linked to.
<ormandj> but that's not the executable :P
<ormandj> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/  <-- go here CruzBulli
<CruzBulli> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Colony 5 is out: http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me what happened with the mirrors
<crimsun> archive's back.
<Trashcan> machine: they were down
<MachineScrew> they back
<Trashcan> anyone hear a cause yet?
<crimsun> apache2 down.
<crimsun> anyhow, nothing to see, move along.
<iiiears> CruzBulli - check this out - a very sophisticated server setup made simple step by step.  http://linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2005-09-26-008-26-OS-HL-SV
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> *removes mirror from repos*
<Cicakman> is it only me that  http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net  repository is not working?
<aizatto> Ubuntu should have a website displaying the live status of repositories
<hondje> not a bad idea
* hondje will go file that on bugzilla
<CruzBulli> thanks a lot iiiears
<cevizoglu> aizatto, why don't you write a bash script that does it...
<ormandj> cevizoglu, a bash script doesn't help everybody :)
<Trashcan> heh
<Trashcan> someone wanna give me a list of all the repos?
<cevizoglu> ormandj, why, because some people have removed bash?
<kairu0> anyone recommend or not recommend serpentine for making audio cd?
<ormandj> cevizoglu, because a lot of users aren't sitting at console? :)
<aizatto> cevizoglu: because some people dont want to learn bash :)
<cevizoglu> ormandj, then write a front-end for it too
<aizatto> or dont want to use bash
<Trashcan> just do it in php
<Trashcan> geeze
<Trashcan> :p
<Trashcan> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<ormandj> cevizoglu, why not just have a simple website that shows status. that's less work programming, more accesible, and no need to add more utilities to the repository
<ormandj> best solution for a job <-- ideal way to design
<aizatto> yeah
<cevizoglu> aizatto, you don't have to know bash to know how to run scripts
<iiiears> sh   don't tell everyone that. - grin
<cevizoglu> ormandj, you really think a web site which does that is easier than a bash script?
<ormandj> cevizoglu, let's make an example. user A sees update notification, user A clicks to start it, it bombs with errors. user A isn't going to fire up a term, nor know the path to a bash script to check port 80 responses on repository. user a's (most likely) first response will be to visit ubuntulinux.org and check for news/status/etc
<ormandj> cevizoglu, and yes, maybe 5 lines of php would work? about the same as 5 lines of bash script?
<ormandj> with 10 you could make it record history even, ohhhh ;)
<hondje> there, filed it as a feature request for the ubuntu website :)
<aizatto> woot
<ormandj> cool hondje :) maybe i'll go write something in a few mins to do it
<CruzBulli> thanks for the help
<cevizoglu> ormandj, only five lines?  should take you only a few minutes then.. care to show me these five lines?
<ormandj> no problem CruzBulli, best wishes!
<ormandj> cevizoglu, yes, as i said i think i will in a few mins :) i'm eating ATM
<cevizoglu> ormandj, ok, I'll wait here...
<iiiears> Windows Users... Linux Community
<aizatto> well then how about having both a bash script and a webpage for it :) and on the webpage you can link to the bash script
<hondje> you' dneed a long line for all the country codes to substitute in *archive, but it wouldn't be a big script
<hondje> It'd be nice on a webpage
<hondje> that way when someone comes in here having problems, and no one else is using their countries repos (not unreasonable), we can look and narrow down the problem
<iiiears> someone might refresh the page repeatedly and slow the server?
<brownie17> can someone tell me a program for converting avi to mpeg?
<PsyBort> does anyone know the command to check the kernel version?
<ormandj> cevizoglu, actually, how convienent. php's website had a simple little example already written! whee ;)
<dmlinux> i need some help guys
<ormandj> brb while i go make some changes
<hondje> lol
<CruX_> hi which is the fastest wau to install nvidia drivers ?
<hondje> PsyBort: uname -a
<hondje> CruX_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<hondje> then edit the xorg.conf file
<PsyBort> thanks hondje
<CruX_> manualy ?
<CruX_> damn ok
<dmlinux> Everytime i try to connect to my Bluetooth mouse, it says Permission denied, or no host, or connection refused
<eythian> Crux_: unless your monitor params are misdetected, you don't need to edit xorg.conf
<dmlinux> anyone deal with BT mice here
<hondje> CruX_: there's a way to magically do it, but I don't trust it
* hondje is oddly paranoid
<dmlinux> Everytime i try to connect to my Bluetooth mouse, it says Permission denied, or no host, or connection refused
<dmlinux> whats the problem?
<dmlinux> it was working this morning !
<ppcguy> hey all
<dmlinux> hey
<ppcguy> how goes it dmlinux?
<PsyBort> another question, output says 2.6.8.1-3-386 . from that whats the version and whats the build ie. confused about the -3-386.
<brownie17> how do i convert AVI to mpeg. is there a seperate support channel for video editing and shit?
<hondje> PsyBort: 3 is a build thing, unimportant, and 386 means it's x86 version
<dmlinux> Everytime i try to connect to my Bluetooth mouse, it says Permission denied, or no host, or connection refused, does anyone know what this means !
<hondje> are you using warty, PsyBort?
<dmlinux> sorry for repeat, just need a answer
<ormandj> cevizoglu, http://files.corenode.com/ubuntu/
<ormandj> done
<dmlinux> ah what the hell, its working now.. wtf
<ormandj> it'd be trivial to add a small loop to test all repositories
<ndazza> hi! i'm trying to get the binary ati drivers working. I've followed the instructions on the wiki but I can't get direct rendering to work
<ormandj> and also make the messages user friendly
<iiiears> brownie - i have heard some people use kino for editing. - have yet to try it.
<cevizoglu> ormandj, so how many lines of code?
<hondje> dmlinux: glad to have helped ;-)
<ndazza> in Xorg.0.log there are these two lines: (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOMEM"
<ndazza> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<ormandj> minus all html, 10
<ormandj> and i could easily fit it in 5
<brownie17> iiiears, for some reason it is giving me errors when i try to open a video file!
<ormandj> now, your turn. write a bash script which checks if port 80 is responding to a proper html 1.1 request for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<cevizoglu> ormandj, good job... I've been thinking about this, though.. shouldn't the updater just tell you that the server is down?
<hondje> it does
<hondje> people just don't read error messages, they freak out and think they broke something
<cevizoglu> hondje, but shouldn't it also try to find another server for you?
<iiiears> I wish i could offer you more help...
<hondje> hrm
<cevizoglu> hondje, but apt-get doesn't..
<hondje>  /etc/apt/mirrors or something
<ormandj> cevizoglu, it's a possibility for the future of course, make a suggestion
<hondje> that'd be a good thing
* Pablo_C dances
<Pablo_C> w00t got me sr2 wifi card workin in ubuntu
* Pablo_C hugs #ubuntu
<hondje> ndazza: googling implies that's a bug within the ATI code
<ndazza> hondje: ok thanks, I might try the latest version from the ATI site. I've read so many forum posts with no luck whatsoever :(
<eythian> Is there a nice way to get all the updates that have been put out since (say) Hoary was released? Just the updates, and not the stuff already on the CD. I'll probably be upgrading my folks to Ubuntu, but they have a bad net connection, and me posting or bringing a CD every once in a while would be a better way.
<ormandj> eythian, check for file changes between cd from hoary and cd from breezy, and copy those over?
<iiiears> CLI tool to see bandwidth used in real time?
<hondje> eythian: easy way, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -d dist-upgrade on a clean install from a hoary CD
<ormandj> er, sorry misread. check for file changes between cd from hoary and repository from hoary now
<eythian> hmm. You mean diff the online repositories against the install CD? I suppose that would work.
<hondje> eythian: then copy all the .debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<none_-> ah.. repositories are back online
<ormandj> eythian, well if you are trying to build an "update" cd, yes, do that
<eythian> hondje: unfortunately, that's not really an option. it would require keeping my desktop in pretty close sync with theirs.
<hondje> oh, for more than just once then....do they have broadband?
<eythian> yeah, effectively an update CD.
<dmlinux> How do you change permissions on a file so that it is executable ??
<eythian> hondje: no, they have hourly-metered 20k on a good day, drops out every 30 minutes dialup.
<eythian> Hence the need :)
<hondje> an interesting problem
<eythian> dmlinux: chmod +x file
<aizatto> eythian: you can have them mirror your apt repository on your computer lalso
<cevizoglu> eythian, what you're looking for is apt-zip, I think
<iiiears> interesting one line bash script upgrade info http://www.linuxforu.com/yabbse/index.php?board=11;action=display;threadid=1074
<eythian> my computer is 2.5 hrs drive away :)
<eythian> hmm. apt-zip looks like what I need, looking at the summary. Cheers cevizoglu.
<hondje> that's pretty neat
<cevizoglu> eythian, yw
<eythian> hrm, any idea why I'm getting a lot of: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" from apt-get?
<ppcguy> hey all, not to jump in here, but is there a good resource for getting all things flux working with ubuntu?
<hondje> eythian: backports?
<mae> the new menu log is wicked cool!
* hondje wonders why apt-file isn't installed by default
<eythian> I don't _think_ so. it claims to be in section universe/admin, tho I do have backports in my souces.list
<PsyBort> how do u link the kernel source to the modules directory?
<dmlinux> how do i change a file to be executable if chmod +x <file> doesnt work
<brownie17> is sourceforge a linux only website?
<PsyBort> rather how do u link the modules directory to the kernel source?
<HappyFool> PsyBort: you probably want to install the linux-headers-386 package
<aizatto> dmlinux: why doenst it work?
<aizatto> brownie17: no
<hondje> brownie17: no
<hondje> microsoft has stuff on sf
<ormandj> where is epiphany? is it not in the default install?
<hondje> ormandj: nope :(
<dmlinux> aizatto it says operation not permitted, i have no idea why it doesnt work
<bz0b> hey guys
<calvin> question for anyone, is it poaab le for a bad processor to fry a motherboard
<hondje> dmlinux: how is it not working?
<cevizoglu> dmlinux, use sudo
<bz0b> what program plays m4p format?
<HappyFool> dmlinux: what does 'file filename' tell you?
<Yagisan> calvin: yes
<PsyBort> happyfool, where can i find this package?
<aizatto> dmlinux: try using `sudo chmod +x <file>`
<dmlinux> ooo
<hondje> whoa, lagfu
<HappyFool> PsyBort: should be on the CD
<PsyBort> tick.
<HappyFool> PsyBort: err, at least i think so
<PsyBort> ill check
<dmlinux> gotcha thanks all , brb
<ppcguy> PsyBort. apt-get install epiphany works fine
<bz0b> hey, does anyone know what media player plays m4p format?
<calvin> then is it possable for that same motherboard after that happening fry a processor?
<hondje> !tell bz0b about restricted
<aizatto> bz0b: vlc
<brownie17> hondje, when sourceforge says it is a repository, does that mean it is a repo i can add for ubuntu through /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hondje> brownie17: that's not what they mean
* hondje is pretty sure sf doesn't serve debian or ubuntu repos
<Yagisan> calvin: I don't know - couldn't afford a new cpu to test
<aizatto> brownie17: nope, its a repository for free and open source projects, repository being a place meaning like a holding location
<PsyBort> happyfool, can i use synaptic to install the headers package?
<brownie17> hondje, how can i search through sourceforge for only lniux programs?
<HappyFool> PsyBort: yip
<PsyBort> cheers
<calvin> so basicly I just need to return everything and start over?
<Yagisan> Yagisan: I'd be inclined to think - yes - it is possible for the broken M/B to damage a new CPU
<HappyFool> PsyBort: make sure you install the version for your kernel (i said -386; might be -686 or something else)
<hondje> brownie17: the odds are that if it's a fairly well developed project and not something made in two nights by a drunk CS student, it's included in the ubuntu repositories...and secondly if it's on sourceforge, the odds are it'll run on linux anyway :)
* Yagisan has typo errs :(
<PsyBort> thanks for the tip happy.
<Yagisan> calvin: I'd be inclined to think - yes - it is possible for the broken M/B to damage a new CPU. Try to get an exchange
<calvin> my sinareo is that my computer stopped, bought a new motherboard, didn't work, boutght a new processor, didn't work, bought new ram, didn't work, replaced power supply, didn't work and bypassed power button
<Tachyon> I'm trying to get Ubuntu to print over a wireless network to a printer that's hooked up to an XP machine.  Yet no matter how I configure the printer, it can't "connect to the host," hence I can't get it to print anything.
<ppcguy> I would have returned the original long before doing all that calvin
<Yagisan> calvin: what CPU ?
<calvin> Duron 1.8 g
<calvin> replaved with athlon xp 2600
<brownie17> hondje, ok so, if i found a thing called mjpeg/linux square, and it is a compilation of different programs, which one would be a video editing program out of the following, "driver-zoran", "MainActor plugin", "mjpegtools", "mmx jpeg", "mpeg2dec-mjpegtools"?
<hondje> not a clue :)
<Yagisan> calvin: did you make sure you where electrically grounded before installing the CPU ?
<opensource> how do i enable ssh in this distro?
<calvin> yes, I have a static strap
<hondje> mmx jpeg sounds like mmx optimizations to read jpegs faster, mpeg2dec sounds like a converter (usual in linux when you got '2' in the name), etc
<bam_> anyone know some decent ipod software?
<HaNazir> anyone else having issues with gaim disconnecting the whole time?
<brownie17> hondje, so i want to convert an avi file to an mpeg file, know what i could do?
<HappyFool> !tell opensource about ssh
<bz0b> so when i pay this royalty fee, is it for each song?
<hondje> use transcode?
<Yagisan> calvin: you didn't accidently crack the cpu core on installing ? (athlon/duron cores are rather fragile)
<bz0b> hondje, what
<bz0b> nvm
<hondje> not for you, for brownie17 :p
<bz0b> :P
<Yagisan> calvin: No overheating issues ?
<calvin> didn't touch it at all
<calvin> not a bit
<brownie17> hondje, ok thankyou
<ksmurf> how do you check for how fast your proc is running in terminal?
<calvin> I have sensors in my case to monitor that and none were outsie spec
* hondje hates watching transcode build
<HappyFool> ksmurf: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ksmurf> thanks
<hondje> I also hate watching ffmpeg and mplayer build....horrors
<Yagisan> calvin: OK, just trying the usual culprits first
<yapyccky> hello everyone
<dallas> I am having some issues installing an ATI driver, anyone good with ATI cards under ubuntu?
<PsyBort> happyfool, im having troulble finding the linux-headers-386 package on the cd, some guidance pls
<yapyccky> i still didnt fix the problem i have with ethereal with my ubuntu
<yapyccky> it seems to be impossible to run it
<yapyccky> i always have a error message
<HappyFool> PsyBort: let me start synaptic...
<ksmurf> HappyFool That tells me whet  it can do.  I want to see what freq it is running at right now...
<hondje> yapyccky: run it from a terminal, or edit the menu entry to have it use gksudo instead of gksu
<HappyFool> ksmurf: ah, sorry, don't know
<yapyccky> hondje: i run it from terminal but i always get a "cound not set capabilieties " error
<PsyBort> kay
<HappyFool> PsyBort: when you say 'having trouble', what do you mean?
<hondje> oh :o not the 'need root!' error
<HappyFool> PsyBort: is it not in synaptic's package list?
<PsyBort> urm, i cant spot it
<hondje> yapyccky: are you using hoary or breezy?
<HappyFool> PsyBort: you're running hoary, right?
<yapyccky> hondje: that's a good question...could u tell me how to check it??
<HappyFool> PsyBort: that is, ubuntu 5.04 ?
<hondje> yapyccky: cat /etc/issue
<PsyBort> happy, i really dont know...how do i find that out, and whats the difference
<dallas> I installed the ATI drivers and my glxgears performance went down... anyone got any ideas?
<ormandj> bbiab
<ksmurf> HappyFool cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<yapyccky> hondje : breezy badger
<Belutz> dallas, are you on hoary or breezy?
<HappyFool> PsyBort: how did you install ubuntu?
<HappyFool> ksmurf: ok, cool
<dallas> Belutz, 5.04 sorry don't remember the name
<deFrysk> dallas, glxgears is NOT a benchmarker
<hondje> yapyccky: do a dist-upgrade, and if that doesn't fix it I'd recommend filing a bug in malone
<PsyBort> distro came on cd in PC Authortity, slaped in it and cd-room booted into a installation menu
<Belutz> dallas, you could use proprietary ati drivers, let me find the links
<mr_roboto> opensource: get the package, apt-get install ssh
<HappyFool> PsyBort: ok, what does 'System -> About Ubuntu' say?
<dallas> Belutz, that is what I am using
<brownie17> HappyFool, if he doesn't know, chances are its hoary
<yapyccky> hondje : ok thx so much.
<HappyFool> PsyBort: should be 4.10 or 5.04 or 5.10
<hondje>  /etc/issue tells version, too
<dallas> Belutz, for some reason it is seeing the card as unkown and on the PCI bus
<opensource> mr_roboto i do have it installed i just get port 22: Connection refused error
<Belutz> dallas, make sure you follow this steps and please read the thread till the end http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<libervisco> Hello.. Does anyone know of a program that can convert ogg to wawe files?
<dallas> did that
<hondje> what's a wawe
<tristanmike> i think he meant wave...
<HappyFool> file full of animations of hands moving
<hondje> oh, dur :)
<tristanmike> just helping to clarify ;)
<Belutz> dallas, did you copy the fglrx.ko into your home directory?
<HappyFool> ogg123 will do it from cli (vorbis-tools package, i think)
<mr_roboto> opensource: what does this command tell you?   netstat -a |grep ssh
<dallas> Belutz, no...
<hondje> gqmpeg is a gui for it I think
<libervisco> HappyFool, ok, thanks
<cevizoglu> wawe: the warped wave editor?
<Belutz> dallas, well i suggest you read that forum thread's till the end
<hondje> lol
<dallas> Belutz, I am gonna install UT 2K4 and see what kind of performance I am realy getting.
<hondje> why would you want to convert from ogg to wav?
<calvin> what program can I use to play WMv files in ubuntu
<calvin> ?
<Belutz> dallas, my glxgears performance is about 2000fps using ati mobility 9600
<hondje> xmms is popular
<dallas> Belutz, as in all 12 pages? or just the OP?
<Belutz> dallas, and my fgl_glxgears is about 300fps
<hondje> I use beep media player, more, but rhythmbox is also nice, totem, banshee, amarok...
<opensource> mr_roboto tcp 0  0 *:ssh    *:*   LISTEN
<opensource> tcp        0      0 ::ffff:192.168.1.1:ssh      ::ffff:192.168.1.79:53799   ESTABLISHED
<yapyccky> hondje : should i reboot machine after dist-upgrade?
<Belutz> dallas, follow the first post, if you have problem, find it in the next thread
<hondje> yapyccky: if it upgraded your kernel (or says to), I would
<renedox> has anyone been able to get mpd working on ubuntu?
<yapyccky> k
<mr_roboto> opensource: what is that connection from 192.168.1.79 that is currently running?!
<dallas> Belutz, okay I will go through it again
<Belutz> dallas,  :)
* hondje would run 'who' if he were opensource
<opensource> hondje lol
<opensource> mr_roboto im sshed into a server but cant scp any files to my system
<mr_roboto> opensource: well for christ's sake... you said it wasn't working!
<opensource> mr_roboto ups sry my bad
<zack_> i have a strange java problem
<mr_roboto> opensource: when you say you "can't scp"  what EXACTLY is going wrong?
<zack_> i have java ubuntu package installed... but everytime i load a webpage with java it will crash firefox or konquer
<opensource> mr_roboto it says "ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.79 port 22: Connection refused"
<Tachyon> Can anyone help me with my printer problem? :(  I'm trying to add a printer that's connected to my XP machine, but no matter what method I try, it's not working.  Samba refuses to add the printer at all, Unix LPD adds it but can't connect. . . .
<mr_roboto> opensource:  well ummmm stupid question but did you, in fact, enable the server on THAT host?    you are running the server on 192.168.1.1
<mr_roboto> just run scp from 192.168.1.79, not the other direction
<opensource> mr_roboto i had no problem doing it when i was running fedora, so i'd imagine it would be the same
<zack_> anyone else have problems with firefox or konquer and jre 1.4.3 or w/e it is
<mr_roboto> opensource: scp needs to talk to an ssh daemon. if one isn't running on ...79, it's not going to work
<B_166-ER-X> where can i find CEDEGA ?
<mr_roboto> what is 192.168.1.79?  another linux machine?
<hondje> you can scp to and from a box running sshd, so if you can't do it from that box, you're using scp wrong
<crtr> B_166-ER-X, http://www.torrentspy.com/search.asp?mode=torrentdetails&id=379294&query=debian+
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<PsyBort> happy, head caved in, sorry i couldnt find the version u were looking for.
<PsyBort> pls explain where agian
<iiiears> transgaming is the organisation they offer a $5 per month subscription - simple install or a free version no point2play from their CVS servr - difficult install
<iiiears> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<opensource> mr_roboto 192.168.1.79 is my machine and im trying to transfer some files from 192.168.1.1 how would i enable the ssh deamon? i can connect to the server via ssh just cant transfer any data
<mr_roboto> hondje, you have to be sending the scp request TO the machine running the server
<kongnamool> when upgrading from Hoary to Breezy, has anyone seen this?
<kongnamool> Unpacking xrgb (from .../xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb) ...
<kongnamool> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<kongnamool>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/showrgb', which is also in package xutils
<kongnamool> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kongnamool>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb
<hondje> yeah, but if you can scp to the server, you can scp from it
* hondje thought he said he could
<discipleofyeshua> hello
<kongnamool> I am not finding hints in the forums or on Google
<opensource> B_166-ER-X u got aim?
<discipleofyeshua> anyone here?
<mr_roboto> yes, but the scp client has to be talking TO the server.    in other words, if i have an scp client on my windows machine, that does NOT mean i can be on my linux box and scp to or from the windows machine
<mr_roboto> the other direction would work
<mr_roboto> that's why i'm asking
<B_166-ER-X> yeap, Gaim, in fact
<hondje> oh, I see what your'e saying
<opensource> mr_roboto their both linux boxes
<mr_roboto> opensource: go to 192.168.1.79 and do the same netstat command
<zack_> i need help ... eveytime i load a java app my broswer crashes ;x
<mr_roboto> opensource: what does it say?
<renedox> has anyone been able to get mpd working on ubuntu?
<opensource> mr_roboto i also do this from a gentoo box, i just had to do /etc/init.d sshd start and it worked, the output i gave you was from 1.79
<opensource> mr_roboto ups im wrong lemme get that for u
<calvin> how do I install decoders for totem to play WMV files?
<mr_roboto> opensource: no it was not
<mr_roboto> opensource: because 79 was the remote address
<opensource> mr_roboto yes you are right im confused already one sec
<fahim> hi guys
<fahim> can anybody tell me with which command I can delete a folder?
<Trashcan> rm -r folder
<hondje> rmdir, rm -rf foldername if it's not empty
<gsuveg> re
<Trashcan> or rm-rf folder
<rjordan> calvin, install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<gsuveg> anybody use ubutnu-lite ?
<fahim> ahh thx :)
<discipleofyeshua> hello?
<discipleofyeshua> anybody on tonght?
<discipleofyeshua> tonight
<discipleofyeshua> calvin... i am wondering the same thing about MP3 files and CDR disks, and DVD's
<calvin> where do I get taht and how do I install it
<discipleofyeshua> but especially MP3's i cant get them to play on totem or the sound player
<calvin> new to ubuntu
<Trashcan> open terminal
<discipleofyeshua> oh yah, me too
<zack_> same
<opensource> mr_roboto tcp     0      0 outcast:53799    192.168.1.1:ssh   ESTABLISHED
<opensource> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     10229    /tmp/ssh-TZTFca7303/a gent.7303
<mr_roboto> opensource: even if you don't have the server running on 79, if you are ON 79, you can scp to or from 1.1
<Trashcan> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<zack_> wtf why does java apps crash meh firefox!
<mr_roboto> opensource: ok the server isn't running there, that's why you can't scp FROM 1.1
<gsuveg> discipleofyeshua: tonight ? im drink my morning kaffe ;)
<Trashcan> :D
<mr_roboto> opensource: just go to 1.79 and do your scp there   (to or from 1.1)
<Trashcan> woot woot kaffee
<opensource> mr_roboto oh without logging in to the server?
<calvin> how do I do that?
<sobersabre> hi, is there a way to add gswitch it plugins ?
<Trashcan> calvin
<mr_roboto> opensource: well of course you're going to have to log in unless you're doing public key authentication
<gsuveg> Trashcan: mea culpa. tooo morning is. im me install a server. broaf
<sobersabre> i want flags to apear instead of letters.
<sobersabre> on gnome panel
<mr_roboto> opensource:   i mean  just do soemthing like     "scp <myfile>  <user>@192.168.1.1:<mydir>
<discipleofyeshua> whats that gsurveg? who are you and what are you saying about coffee? are you in alaska?
<Trashcan> Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Trashcan> and type this
<Trashcan> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<opensource> mr_roboto well i ment without sshing into the box
<Trashcan> then type your password
<Trashcan> and press enter
<hondje> alaska is at like 10pm
<mr_roboto> opensource: you don't have to ssh in first
<opensource> mr_roboto i'll try that right now
<mr_roboto> opensource: or the other dir will work too   "scp <user>@192.168.1.1:<mydir>/<myfile> ."   for example
<gsuveg> Trashcan: but other os ad leenux
<Trashcan> eh?
<calvin> there is no "terminal" there
<Trashcan> hoary?
<gsuveg> Trashcan: a freebsd server with jails ;)
<gsuveg> but please dont k-line me
<Trashcan> on hoary: right click desktop, Open Terminal
<dallas> Belutz, I looked at the link on that post and the first file the other post says to copy isn't on my machine anywhere.
<Trashcan> gsuveg: you lost me at 'Trashcan:'
<gsuveg> pardon ?
<opensource> B_166-ER-X give me ur email i'll get it to you within the next hour
<mr_roboto> is switching from hoary to breezy as simple as 'sed s/hoary/breezy/g sources.list' ?
<Trashcan> its pretty damn simple
<gsuveg> discipleofyeshua: no. im in hungary. you know where is ?
<discipleofyeshua> ok, i am in alaska, but does anyone know why i cant get mp3's to play on my system? i have ubuntu latest release
<mr_roboto> and then doing a dist-upgrade?
<Trashcan> yeh
<discipleofyeshua> oh, i see
<Trashcan> what the tutorial says, work
<Trashcan> s
<Kuolio> mr_roboto: I've heard, and experienced my self, that dist-upgrade is not working proper :(
<gsuveg> discipleofyeshua: you can read on ubuntufaq
<discipleofyeshua> i do know where that is, Jah bless
<Kuolio> discipleofyeshua: check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Trashcan> kuolio: what problem did you have? :s
<B_166-ER-X> the mp3 maybe doesnt work at a high latitude ?
<mr_roboto> kuolio: my system is working great now... wondering if i should try to switch to breezy :)
<calvin> trashcan: found it in the system menu, thanks
<gsuveg> Trashcan: im use bsd on servers
<lancellor> good night everybody how do i do togdesklets start with ubuntu
<discipleofyeshua> will they really tell me though?
<Trashcan> wow, i had no idea mp3 was a fee format?!
<discipleofyeshua> ok, i will check that out
<Trashcan> weak
<Trashcan> and 75c, ugh
<cevizoglu> Trashcan, mp3 isn't a free format
<discipleofyeshua> enjoy your morning coffee...  i love mine with organic homade half and flaf... :)
<cevizoglu> Trashcan, hence the existence of ogg
<Trashcan> :)
<Trashcan> I know, I said 'fee format'
<gsuveg> discipleofyeshua: you can play mp3 as other format on you linux
<lightsource> Where can I find a guide on how to mount my other partition.
<Trashcan> ie. pay a fee to support it
<vengeful_> i had that too
<Trashcan> !tell lightsource about mount
<discipleofyeshua> does anyone know how i can load new software that isnt on the "add remove programs" list???
<cevizoglu> Trashcan, oh, I see  :)   fee format
<gsuveg> Trashcan: the ogg is better but cant play it on mp3 player like ipod and friends :(
<Trashcan> :(
<vengeful_> installed various media players
<discipleofyeshua> then why wont they play do you think?
<vengeful_> no idea which one fixed it for me
<gsuveg> my good musics in ogg, what else ;)
<Kuolio> mr_roboto: well, it can work by doing dist-upgrade, but you might be better of to have a clean install cd for breezy, just in case... and backup everything valuable before doing anything else :)
<vengeful_> installed 4 at once
<Trashcan> desciple: breezy? go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manger
<discipleofyeshua> should such a common thing as an MP3 codec have come with the installation CD? is the problem that i have to DL it?
<mr_roboto> opensource: that working ok now?
<Trashcan> desciple: did you not read the article? MP3 is NOT a free format
<cevizoglu> discipleofyeshua, it's not included because mp3 isn't free
<Trashcan> and won't be supported
<Kuolio> discipleofyeshua: it's a propietary software, you'd have to pay to have it on installation cd
<lancellor> when i turn my computer off and i reboot desklets don't pop up i have to run gdesklets again
<Trashcan> the reason microsoft can play it is because they pay for it
<vengeful_> wait till you try and copy mp3s to cd :-P
<zack_> wtf why does java apps crash meh firefox!
<cevizoglu> zack_, you're starting to sound like a spambot
<Trashcan> lol
<Trashcan> !+mirror
<ubotu> mirror is probably repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<zack_> lol
<zack_> i havent even send it 5 times
<discipleofyeshua> trahscan, why do the programs say they can play MP3 formatt, if its not legal?
<discipleofyeshua> trashcan
<zack_> xmms owns disasm
<zack_> discipleofyeshua,
<Trashcan> not sure, descriple
<discipleofyeshua> or free
<discipleofyeshua> that is
<wrabbit01> Hi.... I have downloaded and "installed" the latest java but am now confused as to how I enable(or install) the actual plugin
<wrabbit01> Can anybody help?
<wrabbit01> Help files aren't helping at the moment
<zack_> ^ wrabbit01  i have the same problem
<gsuveg> wrabbit01: and its on in ff plugins ?
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: you get it from sun?
<zack_> it just crashes my browser
<gsuveg> funny
<wrabbit01> mr_roboto: yes
<wrabbit01> gsuveg: no idea if it's on.  Don't know how to enable plugins
<wrabbit01> gsuveg: can't find any options in menu
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: ok, do this
<zack_> can i do it too i think i have the same problem :)
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: in your ~/.mozilla/plugins dir make  a link
<iiiears> mp3 format is patented and the rights to use it in products costs money. BIG money.
<tensor> what's a good alternative for nautilus cd-burner for burning iso images?
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /usr/local/java/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so  (or wherever you installed it to)
<Cashel> howdies..
<gsuveg> http://ubuntuguide.org/ <<
<gsuveg> wrabbit01: ^ here is a howto
<Alex_BO> HELLO!How can I extract only a specific file from a tarball?
<BiSK-8> hello
<wrabbit01> I'm in the dir.. how do I create the link?  Still finding it hard to use console
<opensource> mr_roboto omg we did it :)
<BiSK-8> i have a problem with gtkpod, it tells me that the itunesDB is missing, what can i do?
<mr_roboto> opensource:  congrats :)
<iiiears> Alex - open the tar with file roller (right click) and extract anything.
<opensource> mr_roboto thanks man sry if gave u hard time
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: ln -s <location of plugin.so> .
<Cashel> (WW) Ignoring request to load module GLcore
<Cashel>   ... this seems to be the only problem, yet its enough... Tryin to get fglrx prop drivers to work, same method I used in Hoary doesnt seem to be working in Breezy...  can anyone help?
<mr_roboto> opensource: np... hopefully you understand how it works now :)
<jrattner1> when is breezy OFFICIALLY released?
<wrabbit01> I'm using breezy... will this make a difference?
<Alex_BO> iiiears, i would like not to depend from gui
<crimsun> jrattner1: 13 Oct
<iiiears> tensor - opinions vary but most like either gnomebaker or k3b
<jrattner1> crimsun, so 11 days
<adam_> hello all
<crimsun> jrattner1: or thereabouts.
<adam_> anyone want to help me with a quick question?
<MadpilotPPC> how do I get Nautilus (in Hoary) to behave more like WinExplorer? I can't get used to the damned odd way the default Nautilus works, with windows popping up all over...
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: the cmmand to create the link is kind of like cp (copy)   you "ln -s <source> <dest>"
<adam_> anyone get alc850 drivers to work in ubuntu?
<wrabbit01> ah, right.  Thanks for that.
<adam_> or how do i install a .run file?
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: don't worry your not alone
<none_-> adam_, chmod +x file ./file
<zack_> adam
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: Go into the options/prefrences
<zack_> sudo sh blahblah.run
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: In there somewhere is a option for web view
<adam_> ah
<adam_> kk
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: Enable that
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: then on the panel that comes up on the left hand side of each window
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: Click at the top of it, and change to tree
<Alex_BO> halo?it seems there isn't an answer for me
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: Thankfully nautlius sucks a whole lot less in breezy
<locomorto> none of this spatial crap anymore
<MadpilotPPC> locomorto, Options/Prefs where? Nautilus seems to have no Options menu...
<BiSK-8> i have a problem with gtkpod, it tells me that the itunesDB is missing, what can i do?
<adam_> damnit
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: It should be at the top
<hansi_xp> Hello, i was wondering if someone has experienced slow web browsing scrolling?
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: Under edit or some such
<locomorto> MadpilotPPC: I'll check the wiki
<jrattner1> is flgrx standard in breezy
<jrattner1> like will it detect im using ATI and use the appropriate drivers?
<tensor> iiiears, thanks, will try both
<Cashel> jrattner1, not for 3d no
* Cashel wishes
<adam_> i didnt install the kernel source files...
<graig> for some things i like spacial, and for some i like web view.
<locomorto> Madpilot: what options are under edit and view?
<MadpilotPPC> locomorto, got it sorted - you have to choose the "open in browser view" option...
<graig> like when you are dealing with lots of files and folders, copying files around and moving files to other folders, spacial rules.
<jrattner1> Cashel, what do you mean not for 3d?
<Cashel> jrattner1, you using hoary?
<graig> but when you just wanna navigate your folders, webview seems better.
<locomorto> Madpilot: ah good, I'm sorry i was so vauge
<jrattner1> Cashel, yes
<mr_roboto> wrabbit01: that is all i had to do. applets work fine for me in firefox now
<MadpilotPPC> locomorto, so the default in Breezy is going to be tree/webview rather than that damned spatial?
<adam_> which do i use to get the source files for the kernel?
<locomorto> Madpilot: It just I havn't used gnome 2.10 for a while now
<Cashel> jrattner1, you have to go through all the same shit in breezy to get 3d acceleration working...
<locomorto> Madpilot: YEs
<graig> eww treeview?
<adam_> ot it
<graig> so you won't be able to see the icons?
<adam_> got it
<jrattner1> hoary doesnt like me
<locomorto> Madpilot: Only one windows
<jrattner1> it wont work
<hansi_xp> i was wondering if someone could give me some suggestions as to why web browsing scrolling slow. i think video driver but installed nvidia.
<locomorto> graig: it stats out with icons
<Cashel> jrattner1, and, having just gone through all that crap again, its not working for me so....
<locomorto> graig: you can go view -> view as list
<MadpilotPPC> locomorto, hallelujah and other things... I've always disliked the lots-of-windows navigators, like MyComputer in Windows
<locomorto> And it behavious much like MAC OS X then
<graig> hey locomoto, are you using xchat?
<locomorto> graig: yes
<linner> hey ya'll
<graig> how do you send a tell?
<locomorto> /msg <person name> <message>
<iiiears> hansi_xp - glxgears  will help narrow things down a bit. what does it say?
<locomorto> Or right click on there name
<locomorto> Open dialog window
<locomorto> Then its much like another channel
<locomorto> Also if they reply back then you get a window opended as well
<discipleofyeshua> where do i download a program that will play Mp3 files on my ubuntu?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell discipleofyeshua about mp3
<NsOmNiAc> discipleofyeshua : xmms
<[drunk] logic> discipleofyeshua, sudo apt-get install xmms
<all4n> hey people..  I'm just wondering whether it is hard (possible?) to set up the different virtual desktops in gnome to have individual resolutions..  any ideas?
<locomorto> NsOmNiAc: actually its gstreamer0.8-mad
<hansi_xp> iiiears: it's roughly at 2147 fps
<Belutz> beep-media-player
<discipleofyeshua> whats that?
<discipleofyeshua> i am sorry, i am very new to linux... where do i go?
<locomorto> I think xmms still uses gstreamer
<locomorto> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<MadpilotPPC> discipleofyeshua, follow the URL that ubotu just sent you, that'll walk you through installing media codecs
<locomorto> Or the one just there ;)
<jrattner1> discipleofyeshua, type xmms
<opensource> mr_roboto thx again, im gone
<discipleofyeshua> thank you very much
<mr_roboto> opensource:  ok man    have a good one
<MadpilotPPC> jrattner1, xmms isn't installed in Ubuntu by default...
<adam_> ok guys....
<adam_> i need some help
<lightsource> what is the command to see what drives I have? like hda1 and hda2 and sda1.
<adam_> i cant get my sound working
<all4n> lightsource, "sudo fdisk -l"
<adam_> and i have ran the sudo sh NFORCE blah blah
<iiiears> hansi_xp that sounds okay
<adam_> it says it cant find the kernel source tree
<adam_> when i go to install them
<adam_> suggestions?
<twysted> you need to apt-get the kernel sources i belive :)
<adam_> i used synaptic
<adam_> to do it
<jsteidl> thats the same :)
<HappyFool> adam_: try linux-headers-386 before installing full source
<wickedpuppy> adam_, in synaptic ... search for kernel source
<jrattner1> MadpilotPPC, my bad
<adam_> im using a64
<HappyFool> ok, linux-headers-amd64
<locomorto> lightsource: sudo fdisk -l or use the system resource viewer (but that latter only shows mounted)
<adam_> and i installed everything under what said source
<adam_> then i logged off, and logged back in
<adam_> and it still wont install
<adam_> same error
<lightsource> ok, well I found the different devices, and... which one holds my pictures if its on my windows???
<adam_> im just going to up date.... and see if it fixes it
<graig> lightsource, if you just installed windows, that probably means your windows drive is not mounted.
<adam_> i just dont have sound... pain in the butt
<lightsource> well I have already mounted one drive, but I forgot to save the chat and now I don'tknow how to mount the drive again...
<lightsource> like I've got my music drive mounted, now I need my pictures drive monuted.
<graig> ahh.
<graig> let me see if i can find a link.
<lightsource> k thnx
<MadpilotPPC> !+mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<eythian> anyone know how to get random desktop picture changes in gnome?
<graig> are they ntfs drives?
<Belutz> !tell lightsource about windowsdrives
<iiiears> locomorto - handy automount script. check out ubotu's link.
<iiiears> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<locomorto> iiiears: ?
<wrabbit01> Alrighty... it's not working.  I've created the symbolic link to the plugin but it's not showing up in about:plugins.  It's not working at all.
<wrabbit01> I think I'm missing something
<calvin> I am still having problems playing WMV files, can anyone help?
<graig> what have you tried sofar calvin?
<calvin> not sure
<graig> did you try xine-totem?
<calvin> new to ubuntu graid
<graig> and windows codecs?
<calvin> how do I install the codecs and where do I get them?
<Alex_BO> HELLO! Why if I write "tar -t tarball.tar" nothing happens? I'm sure tarball is not empty
<graig> i get partial support like that, some wmv files dont work still, but some videos will work.
<calvin> how do I install the codecs?
<graig> you can get the codec's at this site,  http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/dload.html
<HappyFool> Alex_BO: try 'tar -tf tarball.tar'
<MadpilotPPC> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<calvin> and how do I install it
<MadpilotPPC> calvin, see ubotu's post just above ^^^
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, I'm stupid.tnls
<Alex_BO> HappyFool, I'm stupid.tnks
<Belutz> MadpilotPPC, why you use + after ! ?
<graig> oh wow, get the deb up there, that should make it real easy.
<calvin> what do I do with the file when I download it>
<MadpilotPPC> Belutz, it forces ubotu to post the longer !tells to the channel, rather than in /msg to the person who requested it
<iiiears> sudo dpkg -i your.deb should install it.
<Belutz> MadpilotPPC, oh i see :)
<calvin> graig: what do I do with the file once it's downloaded
<adam_> i still cant get my sound to work after the update... anyone want to help me?
<Belutz> calvin, sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<adam_> i have the driver file
<wrabbit01> Whoooooo, it works. :)
<vengeful_> ubotu..think you could help me with something? Ubuntu is the only distro so far that i can use for my laptop(inspiron 6000) debian, centos, fedora, freebsd, mandriva all leave me with an unusual gui due to my graphics chipset....ubuntu works perfectly but i see there is an update available in xorg..think if i update il have probs?
<wrabbit01> Took a while but thanks for the help
<adam_> and i ran it. but it says it cant find the source tree
<adam_> i have installed everything under source in synaptic
<HappyFool> vengeful_: ubotu is a bot ;). updates *should* be safe, but there's no guarantee
<adam_> ubotu, kernel source tree
<ubotu> adam_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<vengeful_> oh im dim
<Dalik> anyone have a problem where you move a window and you get a fuzzy sound from the speakers?
<crimsun> adam_: what's the issue?
<vengeful_> i thought it was a guru of some sorts hehe
<Dalik> I do know that its not the sound because it happens if I mute the sound
<Dalik> it happens in linux and windows
<adam_> i cant get the driver files from nvidia to find the source tree
<HappyFool> vengeful_: nah, he's just cheeky
<vengeful_> i think il stay as i am for now till it gets official support
<vengeful_> as it works ok :-)
<adam_> crimsun, i cant get the driver files to find the kernel source tree
<adam_> crimsun, and i have installed all files under source...
<crimsun> adam_: what are you trying to get working?
<adam_> crimsun, my sound
<cevizoglu> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to cevizoglu? I think not. Bot, jot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<cevizoglu> see, he is kind of a guru  :)
<vengeful_> ok i see what you mean
<MadpilotPPC> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks madpilotppc :)
<HappyFool> vengeful_: in general you should use the latest available package provided by the ubuntu archives
<calvin> Belutz; I put that in but it can';t find the package
<inc|freaky> is there any possibility of configuring acpi using KDE?
<inc|freaky> a GUI frontend
<crimsun> adam_: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<graig> where did you download the file calvin?
<calvin> desktop
<crimsun> hang on, brb, getting a drink.
<calvin> where should it go
<graig> ok. open a new terminal calvin.
<calvin> ok
<graig> type cd Desktop
<calvin> ok
<graig> then sudo dpkg -i win32  then hit tab
<calvin> things being case sensative is something I'm getting used to
<graig> yeah hehe.
<adam_> ok, it says nvidia... so i guess it istalled?
<bbr> hello
<adam_> crimsun, it says nvidia... so i guess now, i have something else wrong
<graig> tab should complete the rest of the filename, then it should install.
<twysted> adam, make sure your sound isnt muted :)
<calvin> it just beeks at me
<graig> when you hit tab it beeps?
<calvin> yeah
<graig> type LS  but lowercase
<calvin> LS?
<vengeful_> ls heh
<graig> its like the dos dir command.
<graig> but ls
<graig> it should list the files on your desktop.
<calvin> I just typed in thw whole file name and it worked
<calvin> thanks graig
<graig> yep.
<bam_> why does gtkpod say im disconnected when i am not
<graig> now theres one other thing you gotta do calvin.
<graig> you gotta install totem-xine.
<graig> its in synaptic.
<bam_> and how do i display my library on the computer?
<calvin> those are already on my system
<calvin> does that matter?
<graig> if you already have totem-xine  (not totem-gstreamer) then you should be able to play wma files right now.
<calvin> I have totem and I have xine, is that the same thing?
<graig> yes.
<graig> try opening the video or wma file in xine now.
<Chousuke> not really.
<Chousuke> you need the totem-xine totem installed if you want to use the xine engine in totem.
<calvin> it works, thanks
<graig> yep.
<vengeful_> see..i hang here...you pick up loads of useful stuff :-D
<graig> yeah you do hehe.
<Alex_BO> is there a way to see the transfer's percent with the command mv?
<eythian> Alex_BO, nope. I often use rsync --progress if I need to see it.
<twysted> wb calvin
<calvin> thanks
<calvin> graig: I have no sound
<crimsun> calvin: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Alex_BO> eythian, okey.tnks
* Kentoo hi
<calvin> crumsum: I have sound from the computer but not from my WMV video files
<graig> are other videos giving sound through mplayer?
<adam_> this sucks
<calvin> it's through xine and yes
<twysted> what does adam
<adam_> crimsun, i got the sound to work
<adam_> i cant get xmms to install
<graig> i had some problems with certain wmv videos, some wont play, and some play perfectly.
<crimsun> adam_: sudo aptitude install xmms
<adam_> and my apt-get doesnt work for some odd reason
<calvin> how do I install MPlayer-1.0pre7try2.tar.bz2
<Kuolio> graig: wmv9 is very problematic :(
<adam_> haha
<adam_> forgot install cmd
<adam_> haha
<adam_> its 4:30 am.... im tired... and just woke up
<hansi_xp> calvin. i think you gotta bunzip it first.
<graig> calvin, it looks like that would be the source code archive.
<calvin> did that, how from there?
<crimsun> calvin: enable the multiverse repository, then sudo aptitude install mplayer
<hansi_xp> untar it?
<hansi_xp> no don't do that!
<hansi_xp> i had big arse troubles installing mplayer from there!
<calvin> sudo apitude?
<adam_> crimsun, it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<crimsun> adam_: something else has it open, like Synaptic, apt-get, ...
<hansi_xp> in the #mplayer channel, i was told to compile it
<crimsun> adam_: so close it.
<Belutz> adam_, maybe your synaptic is still running?
<adam_> device manager... duh
<adam_> haha
<hansi_xp> it was the only way i got it to work
<sagar_> how can i get the opengl development files/
<sagar_> ?
<graig> search synaptic for them sagar.
<adam_> nothing has it open
<crimsun> hansi_xp: that's great. You sure can compile it if you want. We don't support self-compiled packages, thanks.
<hansi_xp> crimsun: that's funny. mplayer being don't support compiled packages
<adam_> synaptic...
<crimsun> hansi_xp: sounds like a catch-22, eh?
<PsyBort> does anyone here know where i can find a 1.3.x version of ndiswrapper?
<graig> calvin  give totem-xine a try before you try compiling xine.
<calvin> so whast my next step
<hansi_xp> crimsun: i had problems with it.
<calvin> I don't know how to compile anything
<hansi_xp> calvin: read the help with mplayer
<graig> it might not even help if you compiled it.
<adam_> hmmm
<calvin> I'm a windows operator, fish out of water here
<crimsun> adam_: dpkg -l w32codecs|grep ^ii
<adam_> i got it
<adam_> crimsun, i got it bud...
<adam_> thanks
<crimsun> adam_: version?
<adam_> crimsun, now i just have to figure out how to mount my drives
<adam_> crimsun, ver of what?
<crimsun> adam_: err, sorry.
<hansi_xp> calvin: are you trying to install mplayer?
<crimsun> calvin: dpkg -l w32codecs|grep ^ii
<adam_> oh
<calvin> yes
<hansi_xp> calvin: did you find the readme?
<calvin> no
<Mars__^> Hi I have big problem. After i installed Opera, my internet connection is very slow (browsers) i cant open any website. But thunderbird and xchat works good. Maybe it is because of that there were some errors during installing Opera? Maybe you could tell me how to uninstall it? I installed it with: sh install.sh (i cant uninstall t using dpkg -P opera)
<crimsun> calvin: what's the output from the command I gave you?
<calvin> /home/calvin/Desktop/EMC Monkey Movies
<calvin> whoops
<twysted> Mars> youll have to contact Opera support, since you installed it from source
<calvin> ii  w32codecs      20050216-0.0   win32 binary codecs
<spiral> hi
<Mars__^> Ok thanks
<hansi_xp> calvin: http://mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README
<twysted> your welcome
<hansi_xp> calvin: you have to download the codec too if you want to compile it yourself
<hansi_xp> calvin: and like 10 other development files too, using synaptic
<hansi_xp> calvin: it's not easy, compared to win xp.
<adam_> ubotu, tell me about mounting drives on the desktop
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, why can't you install from one of Opera's .deb files?
<HappyFool> adam_: ubotu's factoids are usually single words
<HappyFool> adam_: what do you want to do?
<MadpilotPPC> !+mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<calvin> Drimsum, do you have any help with the output text
<Mars__^> MadpilotPPC, I had a problem cause i am noob:)
<adam_> ubotu, tell me about windowsdrives
<MadpilotPPC> !+opera
<ubotu> methinks opera is a very powerful and speedy web browser with a superfluity of features while placing stress upon visual aesthetics. Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get more information at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<AnkhWeasel> How do you move a program from one section of the Application panel to another? (In GNOME - from Other to Games..)
<twysted> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> somebody said windowsdrives was Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, see the ubotu post a few lines up, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for next time
<calvin> crimsum?
<crimsun> calvin: looks fine to me
<calvin> ok
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, but I have no idea how to get rid of your current install of Opera, if you installed from source
<crimsun> (you have to spell my nick correctly if you want it to trigger my highlight)
<Mars__^> Funny, I hope i will uninstall it
<adam_> why does cd's not natively read in ubuntu?
<twysted> you mean mount adam_?
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, you could ask on Opera's own forums, there's a very good group of people there
<adam_> yea
<adam_> twysted, yea
<adam_> its weird... i try to open a cd, and it errors
<adam_> tells me it cant read it
<twysted> oh like that
<twysted> i wouldnt know about that :)
<Mars__^> O another problem, i am installing nvida drivers and when i write: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop: but it writes that there is not command called getdit. What is proper one?
<adam_> gedit
<Mars__^> sudo: gedit: command not found
<adam_> ok that was weird...
<adam_> as long as i use my cd rom instead of my dvd burner, my audio cd plays
<aburlet> Mars__^, do a sudo `which gedit` your file
<Mars__^> what you mean?
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, simpler check: type "man gedit" at a prompt, please
<Lethargic17> i can't get my networkadapter work on ubuntu
<Lethargic17> can some1 help me?
<aburlet> type: sudo `which gedit` /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<aburlet> Lethargic17, what kind of adapter ?
<Lethargic17> this is the readme on the driver cd: http://users.skynet.be/info-seefeld/README
<Lethargic17> a US Robotics network adapter
<aburlet> ethernet adapter ?
<Lethargic17> yes
<linner> there has never been a time when I can into this channel and did not see less than 400 people.... it's wild
<IceDC571> does airport extreme work on linux yet?
<squid0> linner: yes, wow
<Mars__^> mars@lunar:~$ man gedit
<Mars__^> No manual entry for gedit
<aburlet> Lethargic17, that kind of adapter usually work out of the bo
<linner> squid0, :)
<aburlet> box
<Lethargic17> it doesn't :s
<poningru> Mars__^: did you delete anything?
<poningru> it shows up fine for me
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, that's very odd - gedit is installed by default in Ubuntu, and so is the man page
<aburlet> Lethargic17, is it the only adapter ?
<Lethargic17> yes
<aburlet> Lethargic17, how is your network setup, static ip or dhcp ?
<Lethargic17> dhcp
<Mars__^> I didnt delete anything, what schould i do now?
<Lethargic17> it works on my other pc with ubuntu
<aburlet> Lethargic17, if you do an "ifconfig -a" do you see a line with eth0 ?
<eythian> why is postfix a required thing in the install, and not just any mail thing? (e.g. I'd like to replace it with nullmailer)
<shinu> is there any program that can do a file integrity check and fix the file index for me?
<poningru> Mars__^: do other pages give the sam prob?
<shinu> i messed up some files....
<Lethargic17> i don't see eth0
<Lethargic17> only lo and sit0
<MadpilotPPC> Mars__^, try a couple other default man pages?
<aburlet> Lethargic17, I guess your adapter is a PCI adapter ?
<Lethargic17> yes
<linner> does anyone have a link to where I can find what will be changed with the final version of 5.10?
<Lethargic17> can't i just use the driver on the cd like it is explained in the readme?
<Raskall> is the login on shipit.ubuntu.com broken? Can't login even if I know I use the correct password. Tried the "Forgotten your password" too, but I am unable to login
<aburlet> Lethargic17, you have ubuntu right ?
<Lethargic17> yes
<aburlet> Lethargic17, the driver should be included
<Lethargic17> this driver isn't included
<soxfun> hi
<soxfun> an easy question
<rjordan> Lethargic17, What type of NIC?
<Lethargic17> on my other pc, the network adapter was recognised automatically
<Plebeuz> driver forwhat?
<Raskall> ahh.. got in now. Guess it's a delay in the reset password thing
<soxfun> the name for the wmv codec in ubuntu? I really have tu use wmv....
<Lethargic17> Plebeuz: network adapter
* linner will brb
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, just set the modprobe
<aburlet> Lethargic17, oh yes, I read too quickly, did you try to compile the given driver ?
<rjordan> soxfun, gstreamer0.8-plugins
<twysted> Lethargic17: do you know what kind of network adaptor it is
<mbpillai> Lethargic : sit0 is a runelling device(virtual)  you might have installed pptd
<Lethargic17> i have tried "sudo modprobe r8169" but it doesn't work
<Plebeuz> so the modprobe is worng
<Plebeuz> wrong*
<mbpillai> Lethargic:  issue command ps ax | grep pptd
<Plebeuz> or the kernel doent have it, then u must compile the driver
<Lethargic17> how must i exactly use this commands?
<twysted> gigabit network card
<Lethargic17> yes
<Lethargic17> i have the linux driver on cd
<Mars__^> o maybe thats because i am using kubuntu?
<Mars__^> :(
<Lethargic17> but i just don't know haw to install it
<Mars__^> o and i reasding tutorial how to install nvidia drivers, but i checkegd and i dont have /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, easy, ./configure make and make install
<Plebeuz> after try reboot your system
<Plebeuz> then lspci
<Mars__^> MadpilotPPC, thanks but can you tell me what exactly you mean?
<squid0> hi
<Lethargic17> i don't understand it :s
<Plebeuz> and see if ur hardware is showing in the list
<Mars__^> And question will i open Enemyterritoru.run ?
<squid0> does anyone have a straight-forward method/suggestion for setting up MIDI on ubuntu?
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17,
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, to instal
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, in line comand go inside the directori
<Mars__^> ok i will restart my X maybe it will help
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, directory*
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, then type ./configure
<Exc> Hello all. I'm trying to install ubuntu and having some issues. Searched the forums, but couldn't find anything.
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, aftare that type make
<twysted> whats going on Exc
<sobersabre> Exc, which issues are you having... or you mean you're sneezing ?
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, after*
<Plebeuz> Lethargic17, then make install
<kikinovak> Hi gang. I'm a Slackware veteran and I want to give Ubuntu a try. Q1: how do I manage to install Ubuntu _without_ GRUB... as I already have several distros on several partitions?
<sobersabre> issue, issue.
<sobersabre> oops
<Lethargic17> must i go to the directory where the driver is located?
<sobersabre> pardon.. i've sneezed.
<Exc> Well for some reason Kubuntu, Ubuntu (both i386 and AMD64) stop installing at 'Installing Pakages' 85% "Preparing for installation"
<squid0> anyone know how to setup midi?
<Plebeuz> kikinovak, i use slack to, just try to set the botable partition to slack then configure lilo
<twysted> kikinovak if you do a expert install it should let you choose to install grub or not
<Exc> I'm on an Athlon 64, 1gb of ram, msi Nforce 4 mobo.
<sobersabre> Exc, there are 4-5 other virtual terminals you can access with Alt+F1,2,3,4,5 when you're installing.
<sobersabre> soxfun, seee if there is a more meaningful message on which there was a failure...
<sobersabre> hmm.
<shinu> how do i force delete a directory no matter what?!
<kikinovak> twysted OK I'll check that
<sobersabre> soxfun, you have a very auto-completing nick.
<Exc> sobersabre: OK, good plan. I'll take a look.
<twysted> kikinovak, good luck :)
<kikinovak> Plebeuz I wouldn't think that's a good idea.
<shinu> i keep on getting: rm: cannot lstat `great teacher onizuka//.$ $ $ $. $': Input/output error on a directory i messed up...
<Plebeuz> kikinovak, why?
<D4rKHowL> hey... i'm a ubuntu newbie user... and got a problem during startup of the ubuntu program, How do I switch display modes because the defualt mode of the ubuntu installation just display a video mode overrange... HELP dudes!
<sobersabre> Exc, if you see the problem is with reading the CDROM.. you're either have a scratched CD or old CDROM drive.
<Plebeuz> kikinovak, i use that way :P
<adam_> ok, how can i change my screen resolution? it wont let me go any higher than 1024x768
<Plebeuz> kikinovak, if ur expert u can configure ur lilo well
<sobersabre> adam_, which display do you have ?
<D4rKHowL> hey... i'm a ubuntu newbie user... and got a problem during startup of the ubuntu program, How do I switch display modes because the defualt mode of the ubuntu installation just display a video mode overrange... HELP dudes!
<crtr> how to check if my sound card is not working ?
<Lethargic17> Plebeuz, the configure command doesn't work:s
<twysted> Plebeuz, kiknovak is gone ;)
<Lethargic17> what do i wrong?
<Exc> AH! You're great, friend. Its waitng for me to tell it to go ahead with the installation of an untrusted package on another virtual terminal!
<shinu> D4rKHowL: dont repeat. if someone knows, they will answer you. youre not alone here
<adam_> ati 9800 pro matched with a viewsonic e90fb
<sobersabre> crtr, try to play a file... if you don't hear anything, maybe the card isn't working..
<sobersabre> adam_, is it a CRT or LCD ?
<adam_> crt
<D4rKHowL> sorry
<sobersabre> do you have its manual, adam_
<sobersabre> ?
<adam_> no
<sobersabre> adam_, do you have a computer ?
<Mars__^> :[
<adam_> haha
<Mars__^> id doesent work
<Mars__^> O adam czesc :)
<D3vIN> my bipolars at its peak / im a demented freak/ fascinated by fat blonde with dimpled ass cheeks/
<crtr> ha ha
<D4rKHowL> is there any boot parameters to have a resolution of just 1024*768
<Exc> Oh snap, I spoke too soon. Agreeing didn't actually start the installation process again.
<sobersabre> adam_, google on your monitor model, and read which horizontal and vertical syncs it can work with.
<mrchicago> hey
<adam_> yes, that is what i chose in installation, i just need to know how to change that
<Mars__^> so what can i do if ther is no manula entry to gedit
<Mars__^> ?
<sobersabre> then go into file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set them as you've found.
<adam_> on windows i run it at 1600x1200
<mrchicago> is it possible to set up a site to sell linux cds
<sobersabre> adam_, are you happy with windows ?
<athlon> anyone know when we'll get the updated mozilla-thunderbird package ?
<adam_> not really, thats why i am dual booting
<Trashcan> making money off other people's free stuff
<MadpilotPPC> mrchicago, it's already been done
<adam_> i only use windows for games now
<sobersabre> thenuke, ... hmm.. do as i say.
<Trashcan> what a great plan
<Trashcan> :(
<MadpilotPPC> You can even buy Ubuntu CDs on EBay, which is fairly evil
<sobersabre> Trashcan, what are u talking about ?
<Trashcan> selling linux CDs
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: try issuing command /etc/init.d/pptd stop
<graig> when i look at the firestarter log,  when somethig is in the log, does that mean its blocked?  some are red, and some are black.
<sobersabre> Trashcan, I know places in Russia where there's no fast internet.
<Trashcan> hmm
<Trashcan> good point
<Mars__^> So what with my gedit
<sobersabre> and they want linux. to download it with modem is to kill yourself. then need the CDs.
<mrchicago> well, just a small one to make a llittle extra dough
<ElkOS> I can't get the command key ^]  working in screen with gnome-terminal, the default ^a does work, but since that's bol in bash and emacs, I'd like to set the command char for screen to 'escape ^] x' - any ideas how to convince gnome-terminal to accept ^] ?
<sobersabre> to get them there you need to pay to the guy that drives them.
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: and then ifconfig -a
<mrchicago> include like an extra cd with some cool games
<sobersabre> Trashcan, so .. capisci ?
<Trashcan> capisci?
<sobersabre> "understood" ?
<Trashcan> oh :p
<Exc> From what I can tell its halting on language-pack-en-base because its 'untrusted' and even telling it 'Yes' to continue installation of that package doesn't help.
<Trashcan> yeah
<Trashcan> sure :)
<D4rKHowL> ok... no one helps me
<Ofe> Good morning. Could someone of you help me with a connectionspeed-problem? I have an external 56kbps voice/faxmodem so my maximum downloadspeed should be something like 5.6kb/s, but it's always 0.4-0.9kb/s, no matter where I load. Any solutions?
<twysted> d4rkhowl
<twysted> at the cd boot menu
<sobersabre> adam_, so... after you know the sync rate, u need to also add a mode to your display. in xorg.conf
<twysted> youll want to type "ubuntu vga=771"
<twysted> that should fix that problem
<adam_> i just want to edit it so i can use another size down
<adam_> what is the cmd to edit the table?
<sobersabre> it is not a table,
<sobersabre> it is a text file.
<adam_> xorg.conf?
<graig> i have a question about firestarter.
<sobersabre> you edit it with text editor.
<sobersabre> adam_, yes.
<adam_> is it gedit xorg.conf?
<D4rKHowL> twisted: it didn't do any good... i do vga=771 and stil the ubuntu still didn't display properly
<sobersabre> run editor with sudo, because only root can edit it. and, be VERY carefull. it can break your CRT, if you put bad values.
<sobersabre> adam_, you can e.g. run:
<sobersabre> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Trashcan> sudo gedit /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<Trashcan> shoot... etc.
<Trashcan> my bad
<mrchicago> torcs and like neverputt and neverball runs slow on my laptop
<sobersabre> Ofe, you might have 3 problems:
<adam_> its not coming up
<sobersabre> 1. bad cable
<squid0> just trying one more time:
<falcon3> what's a good kazaa alternative ?
<sobersabre> 2. bad line
<squid0> does anyone know about midi in ubuntu?
<sobersabre> 3. bad service
<D4rKHowL> twisted: my max display is just 1024*768 and i think ubuntu is starting with higher than that.... how can i lower the settings?
<twysted> falcon, limewire
<adam_> sobersabre, that file comes up empty
<Trashcan> falcon: bittorrent, xdcc, limewire
<falcon3> thx you guys
<twysted> d4rkhowl  do you have ubuntu installed or are you trying to install it
<squid0> no-one? do you guys not use midi at all??
<D4rKHowL> am trying to install it
<Mars__^> do you think i installed nvidia drivers without makink gedit?
<graig> i have a question about firestarter, i was looking at the log, is everything in the log blocked?  why are certain things red colored?
<Lethargic17> mbpillai, the first command doesn't work
<sobersabre> adam_, copy-paste my message with sudo
<falcon3> limewire isnt apt-get'able... :/
<twysted> d4rkhowl, ok it should only start with a 800x600 it wouldnt start with anything too high, let me check something :)
<Ofe> sobersabre: none of those. A computer with windows XP used to use the same cable and service. I'm not even sure what's the difference between line and cable. :\
<D4rKHowL> am a previous windows user
<sobersabre> Ofe, line is from your home to the Operator.
<thoreauputic> graig: evrything you see is blocked and red means an attempt on a service port (eg ssh port 22 etc)
<squid0> graig, be aware that if you're using a packaged firestarter version, it will likely run as a daemon upon startup.
<sobersabre> and cable is from the connector in your home to the modem ( which can be broken in the wall or outside the wall )
<thoreauputic> graig: I think anything below port 1024 would show red
<sobersabre> Ofe, and with windows does it work better ?
<squid0> this can be quite frustrating, as you may run into network 'issues' that are simply the firewall blocking silently
<Lethargic17> can anyone tell me how i must install a network adapter driver?
<Ofe> sobersabre: The windows XP-connection was working properly, max downloadspeed was that 5.6kb/s. I noticed a couple of ppl in the forums with the same problem.
<D4rKHowL> twisted:am strying to install the 5.04 version on an AMD SEMpron 2200 with intergrated S3 video
<adam_> sobersabre, that dont work
<sobersabre> adam_, what "that"
<Lethargic17> i don't understand the readme: http://users.skynet.be/info-seefeld/README
<sobersabre> Ofe, which modem do you own ?
<falcon3> limewire installation is an RPM... how do i use that in ubuntu ? :/
<graig> does firestarter use iptables?
<squid0> graig: i think so
<graig> and does that mean that firestarter doesn't need to be running to have the firewall on?
<mrchicago> alien i think
<macguy> hey
<thoreauputic> graig: yes
<mrchicago> alien yad.rpm
<Trashcan> falcon: alien
<macguy> any mac users around here?
<graig> ok, thats what i thought.
<graig> thanks.
<thoreauputic> graig: it starts on boot
<adam_> sobersabre, the file comes up empty i mean completely empty
<sobersabre> graig, there's not many firewall frontends in linux... checkpoint and iptables.
<Ofe> sobersabre: I tried 7, 2 of them worked. Old ISA-modem worked but with this some downloadspeed problem. and now I'm usin A-link voice/fax 56000bps external modem.
<falcon3> Trashcan: i'm a real human
<thoreauputic> graig: see /etc/init.d/firestarter
<Trashcan> no you aren't
<Trashcan> now get in the basket and make my bike fly!
<falcon3> well mostly
<sobersabre> Ofe, there's no such chipset "a-link"
<sobersabre> what's the chipset ?
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: have a look at /etc/network/interfaces  and check any mapping is enabled
* falcon3 flips his magic wand
<macguy> one question: If i install ubuntu on my mac will it erase my whole computer??
<linner> thoreauputic: :)
<linner> thoreauputic: how the hell are ya'?
<thoreauputic> hey linner :)
<adam_> thoreauputic, can you help me really quick?
<sobersabre> what does it give with ATI commands ?
<Ofe> sobersabre: wait a minute, I'll check that one again. the manufacturer is A-link.
<adam_> how do i alter my xorg.conf to change my res?
<thoreauputic> adam_: probably not -what's the issue :)
<Trashcan> macguy: depends on if you have the mac partition taking up the entire disk
<adam_> thoreauputic, want to change my screen res
<thoreauputic> !tell adam_ about fixres
<sobersabre> adam_, have you succeeded to see the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Lethargic17> mbpillai, access dinied :s
<adam_> no, its empty
<Trashcan> !tell macguy about partition
<D4rKHowL> yeah me too... i want to change my screen res
<macguy> no it's not taking up the entire disc
<sobersabre> !tell sobersabre about fixres
<Trashcan> bah.. bot doesn't know about partitioning?
<Trashcan> macguy: you mean the entire disk is not *used*, or is the partition simply not sized to fill it?
<macguy> i don't know
<Ofe> sobersabre: A-link 5614RE, external. V.90 &K56Flex. Any better?
<Trashcan> just having free space doesn't mean you can install ubuntu to it
<D4rKHowL> ubuntu 5.04 doesn't install well on my system.... display would go out of range... and i don't know how to change screen res
<sobersabre> Ofe, which ATI was this ?
<macguy> i am not sure about the partition :S
<Ofe> sobersabre: I'll just find you the link to the manufacturers site. :) a min please.
<linner> hmm.... I'm not getting any messages this is weird.....
<sobersabre> Ofe, which program you use to dial out ?
<falcon3> Trashcan: did the alien thingy, now i get a directory.. what now ?
* linner is using Opera's integrated chat program... this sucks
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: access denied for which command
<macguy> if it does erase tiger out of my mac i'll probably just install it on my junky pc :P
<iiiears> I would like to install ut-install-GOTY.run  I think permissions/sudo is my trouble. Can anyone offer a tip?  a very short howto here http://pgshopping.com/mdkxp/?c=ttrls/utinstall
<thoreauputic> linner: not receiving /msg ?
<linner> thoreauputic: nope
<Lethargic17> mbpillai /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> linner: gah - use a real IRC client
<twysted> D4rKHowL, i cannot find the answer you need, when you boot off the cd if y ou press F2, F3, F4 it should show you a option to change your resolution, i havent installed ubuntu recently so my mind is fuzzy on the cd booter
<linner> thoreauputic: nor can i see what i've sent
<linner> wird
<linner> weird
<Trashcan> i dunno falcon3, i was just pretending to know what I was talking about :)
<Trashcan> shouldn't it have made a .deb?
<linner> thoreauputic: i had to go back to windows on the lappy :(
<thoreauputic> linner: oh dear :(
<falcon3> dunno
<linner> thoreauputic: I know
<mbpillai> less /etc/network/interfaces
<MadpilotPPC> linner, that might have to do with your freenode settings? msgs work fine in Opera on my usual machine...
<D4rKHowL> what command should i input mr. twisted to change the resolution? any values aside from vga=771
<iiiears> it stalls before it ever shows an interactive window.  any hints?
<p00f> Ubuntu makes me feel alive, and sexy :)
<macguy> anyone mind telling me how much linux market share is?
<Ofe> sobersabre: I'm using the plugin in panel called "modem observer". and the link to the modem is: http://www.a-link.com/uk/5614RE.html
<dell500> why would changing from KDE to Gnome delete a Documents folder i had containing some important stuff?
<twysted> d4rkhowl it should tell you what to put for a basic vga support
<falcon3> Trashcan: dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<falcon3> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<falcon3> :(
<Trashcan> uh oh, falcon3 :)
<twysted> dell500 can u access the files on kde? or did you remove it from the system
<falcon3> i've outsourced him
<Trashcan> heh
<Trashcan> built for the intel arch
<afd_> why is not possible to open a pdf file from a vfs/ssh connection? This is possible using fish in kde...
<falcon3> bastards :(
<Trashcan> you're SOL unless you can recompile it :)
<D4rKHowL> ok... thanks
<falcon3> SOL ?
<Trashcan> s*** outta luck
<dell500> twysted, i'm not sure what happened, i know i didn't delete it
<giuseppe> hu
<falcon3> oh
<No1Viking> !tell me about bin2iso
<p00f> is Cinelerra in the Ubuntu apt- repository? I am thinking of installing Ubuntu again..
<falcon3> gonna tell everyone that limewire sucks now... brb
<AnkhWeasel> Gah. I asked a question like, an hour ago, and had to go away..missed the answer.
<AnkhWeasel> How do you move a program from one section of the Application panel to another? (In GNOME - from Other to Games..)
<twysted> delll500 try going back into kde and see if they are still there
<falcon3> AnkhWeasel: scroll up :)
<AnkhWeasel> Yeah, it appears to have cut it off already.
<dell500> twysted, i'll try that
<dell500> i was just wondering if there was a way to retrace my steps back to that like a save point lol
<twysted> dell500, if they are there move them into just your home directory they might be saving in a .kde folder that you would normally not see in gnome
<squid0> hi
<squid0> gnome-video-thumbnailer is chewing cpu usage. what could this be?
<twysted> that makes thumbnail images for video files
<squid0> ok, thanks.
<twysted> so if you have a folder full of videos you can see a image from a random part of the clip :)
<squid0> but i've not got any file system windows open, so i can't understand why it's still motoring on
<twysted> process must be hung up on something, restart X and you should be fine
<squid0> can't i just kill it?
<Waerner> Hmm, does anyone know the date for the Breezy-release?
<thoreauputic> Oct 13
<Waerner> thanks
<squid0> i don't wanna have to restart x just cos of this
<twysted> you can try that but it might make X go loopy
<twysted> or rather gnome
<squid0> what do you mean?
<sobersabre> Ofe, so... what is the ttyS* the modem is on ?
<Ofe> sobersabre: ttyS0
<sobersabre> and what's the init string you're using ?
<squid0> (loopy)
<twysted> just give it a try squid
<sobersabre> do you have minicom ?
<squid0> ok
<iiiears> thoreauputic - How is it going?    Are you using Breezy Badger?
<thoreauputic> iiiears: nope - still comfortably on hoary :)
<Ofe> sobersabre: I don't know what's a init string and I don't think I have minicom because I've never heard of it.
<iiiears> Okay, Me too. - lol
<squid0> twysted: lovely. i've got processing power again! ;)
<twysted> squid0 , excellent!
<squid0> thanks
<twysted> welcome
<Ofe> sobersabre: should I search synaptic for minicom? o.O
<squid0> me? thanks
<jose> hola
<jose> soy espaol y tu
<sobersabre> Ofe, don't bother: apt-get install minicom
<daejavu> im downloading a file with extension ".pl" ... is that a linux executable ?
<Venson> daejavu: that's a perl script
<twysted> daejavu: its a perl file
<sobersabre> daejavu, it is probably a perl program.. beware those .
<sobersabre> they can be very nasty....
<clast> hey, what are the new backports for breezy, since the unofficial ones are offline?
<daejavu> well its a patch for Enemy Territory .. and it had that extension
<daejavu> i just wanted to be sre im not downloading anything for winz
<blenda> my apt is messed up... when i try to run apt-cache i get this error "E: Encountered a section with no Package: header \
<blenda> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<blenda> "
<twysted> daejavu just make sure its from a trusted source
<sobersabre> daejavu, it can be a windows perl script... perl is mostly independent...
<blenda> it doesn't work with synaptic either
<daejavu> how do i rrun it ?   just     sh fgl.pl ?
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: issue the command " less /etc/network/interfaces"
<sobersabre> daejavu, no perl fgl.pl
<sobersabre> actually if you chmod +x it, you can simply run it via: ./fgl.pl
<daejavu> cool ... thanks guyz !   btw anyone play EnemyTerritory ?
<sobersabre> cool! btw, anyone pla ?
<sobersabre> i mean play ?
<sobersabre> :)
<daejavu> yup .. lol
<daejavu> and do we have a seperate channel on that ..  i got a sound problem with it :S
<Ofe> sobersabre: I'm now downloading minicom with synaptic (apt-get install minicom gave an errormessage). I'll just install it and that's it?
<clast> what are the new backports for breezy, since the unofficial ones are offline?
<sobersabre> I am sure you run a pppd.
<sobersabre> you need to look in the logs for pppd errors.
<sobersabre> if there are such, you need to set manually: 1. connection protocol , 2. compression protocol 3. error correction protocol
<ppz> Any Swedish guys in here ? I've been wresteling with locales and cant get my head round why my swedish chars wont work in irssi.
<sobersabre> ppz, except the locale, you also need fonts...
* sobersabre isn't swed
<Ofe> sobersabre: yes, I do run pppd. It's ppp0 in the options menu btw. does that matter?
<ppz> sobersabre, ok. I'll check in to that.
<sobersabre> Ofe, no. ppp0 is a name of the connection
<adam_> guys, quick help again
<blenda> ppz: i'm from sweden but i don't know much about irssi
<adam_> enabling dma on my dvd rw drive
<sobersabre> adam_, how's your resolution ?
<brownie17> soo..... how do i install a .deb file?
<adam_> i never got it straight... i edited the file, but it still wont come up
<blenda> brownie17: "dpkg -i foo.deb"
<adam_> no biggie
<adam_> something i will work on later
<adam_> theres other things i want first
<adam_> like dvd burning
<adam_> but
<blenda> ppz: maybe this could be interesting http://qw.se/~hawk/charconv/
<adam_> i cant enable dma on my dvdrw drive...
<brownie17> blenda, what does the "-i" extension do?
<Trashcan> -install
<adam_> i did sudo /etc/hdparm.conf
<adam_> and it doesnt come up
<adam_> its weird
<sobersabre> adam_, do it with hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd
<mcphail> Hi everyone. How good is the support for PCI-X mobos / graphics cards (nVidia)?
<adam_> kk
<sobersabre> if it is IDE
<sobersabre> and the reso: there are many redundant modes in xorg.conf. leave only those you need.
<brownie17> blenda, i just installed a .deb file, how can i discover the filename of the executable? like the installed files. i want to know how to fun the program
<adam_> sobersabre, for the flag, it says use -d
<adam_> so the command would be what?
<sobersabre> you can make a mode like:     SubSection "Display"
<sobersabre>         Depth       24
<sobersabre>         Modes       "1024x768"
<sobersabre>     EndSubSection
<sobersabre> adam_, do it with : hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd
<adam_> i did
<adam_> so did that enable it?
<sobersabre> after run: hdparm -d /dev/dvd
<adam_> ah
<sobersabre> and see if yes.
<brownie17>  can someone help me?, I just installed a .deb file, how can i discover the filename of the executable? like the installed files. i want to know how to fun the program
<juliux> hi
<sobersabre> bra1nf00d, dpkg -L debname
<blenda> brownie17: try "dpkg --listfiles packagename" and "dpkg --help" for more info
<juliux> has somebody a hp nx6110 an can tell me how good it runs with ubuntu?
<adam_> sober, it keeps saying no
<sobersabre> juliux, linuxlaptops can tell you about it.
<blenda> and people, please be patient. there's no reason to ask the same question within a few minutes
<blenda> if anybody knows they will answer you, but please give some time for people to find the answer
<juliux> sobersabre, i know but i want to speak with somebody who use the hp ubuntu on it
<brownie17> blenda, if i give you a pastebin of what came up, could you identify what command i should run to execute it?
<sobersabre> juliux, is there no ubuntu feedback on your model in the site ?
<adam_> sobersabre, still no
<sobersabre> adam_, still no what ?
<blenda> brownie17: sure
<adam_> sobersabre, no dam
<adam_> dma
<sobersabre> adam_, what kind of DVD drive do you have ?
<blenda> brownie17: look for a file in /usr/bin
<adam_> its a dvdrw
<adam_> 4x
<sobersabre> SCSI/USB/IDE/external/internal ?
<lhb> ?
<adam_> sobersabre, ide
<brownie17> blenda,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2711
<adam_> sobersabre, internal
<sobersabre> what is the output of hdparm -d /dev/dvd ?
<juliux> sobersabre, yes there is one but he do not use the hp ubuntu
<adam_> it says using-dma =0 off
<adam_> sobersabre, it says using _dma =0 off
<adam_> sobersabre, did it twice too
<sobersabre> then run: hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd AS ROOOOOOTTTT!!!!
<blenda> brownie17: what does "file /opt/MainActor/mactor" say?
<sobersabre> understand: the regular user can run almost everything root can, but root can change some things.
<brownie17> adam_,  type sudo before the command
<sobersabre> brownie17, good point!
<brownie17> blenda, /opt/MainActor/mactor: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<adam_> sobersabre, doing it as root, it still says off
<blenda> brownie17: that's your executable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<sobersabre> adam_, maybe your BIOS doesn't allow DMA for CDROM. fix it.
<brownie17> blenda, why is it in such a weird position? thankyou
<adam_> ah
<adam_> kk
<adam_> brb
<brownie17> sobersabre, maybe it is disabled because it is dangerous for his hardware, it can be so
<blenda> brownie17: you're welcome. blame the one package maintainer :)
<mbpillai> Lethargic17: remove pptpd by issuing the command "sudo apt-get remove pptpd" the check with the command "ifconfig -a" you can see th0 device
<brownie17> sobersabre, that is why it is not enabled by default
<sobersabre> brownie17, dvd is usually dma capable... don't you agree ?
<sobersabre> it's not like an old cdrom drive.
<brownie17> sobersabre, oh ok
<blenda> brownie17: i seldom see packages installed in /opt nowadays, i think it's some old standard
<brownie17> blenda, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2712
<HappyFool> i think /opt is preferred by the LSB (i may be wrong)
<Ofe> sobersabre: I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask something again. how do I check for errormessages of pppd? :)
<HappyFool> Ofe: try 'plog', or look in /var/log/syslog
<blenda> brownie17: to run a program that is not in your path you must either go to the dir and issue ./mactor or do /opt/MainActor/mactor
<brownie17> blenda, is there a way i can make it start working by just typing mactor?
<blenda> brownie17: add it to your path. which shell do you use?
<talios> Does anyone know of any panarama photo tools in Ubuntu?  I've seen Hugin mentioned alot but no packages seem to be available :(
<brownie17> blenda, just the standard gnome-terminal
<blenda> brownie17: that's not your shell, that's your terminal emulator
<brownie17> blenda, borne again
<brownie17> blenda, bash
<StarKruzr> hi guys.  I'm trying to change which version of gcc make uses.  how do I do this?
<liable> it appears to only be #debian having the problem though..
<StarKruzr> someone told me use export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-2.95 (for example), but that doesn't seem to do it.
<LazyAngel> hi! does anyone know what cedega is? Does it cost money, or can it be downloaded for free?
<brownie17> LazyAngel, free. it is an emulator for windows. alot like wine
<StarKruzr> I think I have to create a symlink from something to something else, but I'm not sure how that works
<deFrysk> cedega is free ?
<Lethargic17> mbpillai: he can't find pptpd
<afd_> brownie17, since when is cedega free?
<deFrysk> since when ?
<brownie17> LazyAngel, it's really a preference, but there are some programs that work with one, and not the other.
<blenda> brownie17: okey. open ~/.bash_profile and look for something like PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" and change it to PATH=~/bin:/opt/MainActor/:"${PATH}"
<sobersabre> Ofe, sudo less /var/log/messages
<brownie17> afd_, it is not?
<sobersabre> Ofe, search for pppd
<afd_> I believe you can download the sources or such a thing, but it's not possible to get a binary from them
<mahangu> are there any fancy gui tools i can apt-get?
<mahangu> trying to get some friends to convert
<brownie17> blenda, fraser@brown:~$ cd /.bash_profile
<brownie17> bash: cd: /.bash_profile: No such file or directory
<mahangu> wanna wow them a little :)
<LazyAngel> i can't find where to download it from http://www.transgaming.com Only subscribe to some sort of service. But i know some of the source is based on wine
<afd_> mahangu, synaptic
<StarKruzr> mahangu: synaptic comes with Ubuntu
<mahangu> like application switchers, desktop widgets
<StarKruzr> oh
<mahangu> :)
<StarKruzr> hm
<StarKruzr> that I don't know about.
<StarKruzr> but, er, yes.  can anyone help me with my GCC question above?
<LazyAngel> afd_: so you can download the source for free but not the binaris? Then they have hidden the source well. Do you know where i can find it?
<brownie17> LazyAngel, well, even if cedega isn't free, wine is. it is available in the ubuntu repos, and it is probably more popular than cedega
<blenda> brownie17: wrong path, don't forget the tilde: ~/.bash_profile
<blenda> brownie17: and it's a file, not a directory, open it with a text editor
<LazyAngel> brownie17: yes, but cedega has better support for games if i'm not wrong
<brownie17> StarKruzr, you could just uninstall every other version but the one you want
<nalioth> StarKruzr: when the bots started swarming. or didnt you notice all those joins/parts?
<StarKruzr> I tried that, and it broke things.
<StarKruzr> nalioth: are you answering my question from before in #ubuntu-unregistered?
<brownie17> LazyAngel, hm... possibly, im no expert. just between you and me, legalities aren't everything, and something being illegal rather than obscure actually makes it easier to get
<Ofe> sobersabre: another problem, one that I havent' faced before. I can't scroll down the message that command "sudo less /var/log/messages" gives. but the message continues as I make the root-window bigger. o.O
<StarKruzr> because I did notice those.  jerks.
<Ofe> sobersabre: nevermind, page down helps
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: when you say that didn't work, what did you mean?
<blenda> LazyAngel: i don't think it's free, but i think you can find it on dc or a bittorrent tracker
<LazyAngel> brownie17: yes, i know. i can just download it from another site. But that might compromise the whole system. so i would rather use a legal one if it exist
<StarKruzr> brownie, Happyfool: like I said, I think that leaves things broken.  I did that and I couldn't get anything to compile.  I know there is a way to do it with a symlink but I just don't know what it is.
<nalioth> StarKruzr: yes i am
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: what are you trying to compile?
<StarKruzr> kernel 2.4.19.  it's for a research project.
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: and 'make CC=gcc-2.95' doesn't work?
<StarKruzr> I have a scheduler that I'm patching into the kernel and I am sort of learning as I go.
* StarKruzr eyes what HappyFool just said
<StarKruzr> no one told me about that.
<StarKruzr> lemme try it.
<brownie17> blenda, that did not work. i think i did it right, want a pastebin of the new file?
<nalioth> StarKruzr: "export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" or whatever didnt work? notice that you have to have the gcc version installed to be pointed to
<Exc> I've managed to get Ubuntu installed, but it cannot start X. It would seem that it 'Can't find: PCI Mach64' at 5:0:0 or 5:0:1. This is weird, because I have a Radeon X800.
<Exc> Might anybody have a suggestion?
<blenda> brownie17: sure
<StarKruzr> nalioth: right, that did not work.  and the version was installed.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Exc about fixres
<brownie17> blenda, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2713
<StarKruzr> also, if I am patching source into the kernel, at what stage do I do that?  after make dep but before make bzImage?
<nalioth> StarKruzr: you are running it in a terminal, immediately preceding whatever business you want using gcc-2.95?
<Exc> Thanks, friend. I'll take a look.
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: before 'make dep', i would've thought
<StarKruzr> nalioth: that's right
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: okay
<nalioth> StarKruzr: weird
<blenda> brownie17: remove the ending slash, it should be "/opt/MainActor" not "/opt/MainActor/"
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: what error did you get ? (don't paste here!)
<blenda> brownie17: then logout and login again
<brownie17> blenda, gdm? ok
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: also, are you planning on using Xen or some similar means of testing the kernel?
<lesshaste> has anyone got mount rainier support working?
<HappyFool> what's mount rainier ?
<pef> hello
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: No, no Xen.  however, it just started working after putting that line into make.  w00t!
<StarKruzr> although, Xen would be a good idea.
<mirak> hi
<lesshaste> HappyFool: it let's you use your cd rw as floppies
<StarKruzr> of course I'd have to tell it to compile for that in make menuconfig I guess.
<lesshaste> HappyFool:  provides transparency to the burning process basicallu
<StarKruzr> uh oh
<HappyFool> lesshaste: sorry, never heard of it (just did a google). has a weird name
<StarKruzr> hot damn that was fast
<afd_> "network transparency" is a joke with gnome 2.10... blah. I'm dissapointed
<mirak> hey
<Ofe> sobersabre: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2714 <- the message with pppd on it, latest.
<StarKruzr> a winner is me!  ok, so where did it put the compiled kernel?  I did the compilation in my ~.
<lesshaste> HappyFool: http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/75
<StarKruzr> shouldn't I have a file called bzImage in there somewhere?  or is it vmlinuz?
<gee_> re
<mirak> I am trying to migrate a linux installation to another hard drive, but I fail to install grub on it, from the current linux installation, even by cchrooting to the other system. anyone have info about how doing that ?
<lesshaste> http://www.mt-rainier.org/
<HappyFool> lesshaste: maybe this will help? http://www.thehaus.net/AltOS/Linux/ht-mtrainier.shtml
<daejavu> i need to make my own customer kernel .. a link  or a how-to  for it plz !
<gazam> hey, could somebody help me change startup programs without the sessions program in gnome?
<HappyFool> !tell daejavu about kernelhowto
<gazam> I cant get past gdm because of xcompmanager and need to stop it from starting through the commandline
<[LethAL] > How do I change an environment variable throught the command line?
<lesshaste> HappyFool: thx... http://reactivated.net/software/packetwriting/ also seems to be important
<daejavu> HappyFool, copy that !  thanks
<StarKruzr> anyone?  Bueller?  where did my newly compiled kernel go?  there were no kpkgs here.
<gee_> Can anybody tell me, how to ged rid of busybox-stuff? This slows booting extremely down.
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: it's in arch/i386, i think
<StarKruzr> gracias
<lesshaste> maybe I should give in and go straight for dvd-ram?
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: otherwise try 'find -iname bzImage'
<mirak> I am trying to migrate a linux installation to another hard drive, but I fail to install grub on it, from the current linux installation, even by cchrooting to the other system. anyone have info about how doing that ?
<[LethAL] > !tell mirak about grub
<[LethAL] > mirak: Read about recovering Ubuntu from Windows, that should help
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: just so you know, looks like it's in arch/i386/boot
<[LethAL] > -should-
<gazam> mirak are you trying to install hoary?
<StarKruzr> in other words, I found it :D
<StarKruzr> now all I have to do is figure out how to use it
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: put it in /boot and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<StarKruzr> ...
<StarKruzr> it's that simple?
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: you may also need to 'make modules' and 'make modules_install'; i don't know if you'll also need a initrd image
<StarKruzr> question
<StarKruzr> what will make modules_install do exactly?
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: i suspect trying to run ubuntu on a 2.4 kernel will break in very interesting ways ;)
<mirak> gazam: no
<gazam> breezy then?
<mirak> I am not trying to recover
<mirak> I copy an install to another drive for another computer
<nalioth> mirak: the procedure may work for your purpose
<StarKruzr> Happy: I don't even need to get her into X on the 2.4 kernel.  all I need is a bash prompt
<HappyFool> mirak: how about just reinstalling, and copying data (e.g., /home directories) across?
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: regardless, i think you will have some issues
<mirak> HappyFool: that's to long
<gazam> mirak, this probably wont work because grub usually installs itself into the mbr... you will have to reinstall grub I think
<StarKruzr> hrm
* StarKruzr suddenly wonders if the filesystem will even work
<HappyFool> mirak: an install takes what, 30 minutes?
<StarKruzr> ... crap
<Alex_BO> What I need to share between two Linux Boxes?Do I need SAMBA?
<nightswim> nfs
<mirak> HappyFool: I must download and burn the CD
<nalioth> Alex_BO: NFS
<HappyFool> mirak: ah
<StarKruzr> are there any distributions that still use 2.4 by default?
<nalioth> Alex_BO: samba is a windows crutch
<thoreauputic> StarKruzr: slackware I think
<Alex_BO> nalioth, i guess "man nfs"
<StarKruzr> but it's a *good* Windows crutch, nalioth
<nalioth> Alex_BO: there are also howtos in wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<StarKruzr> thoreau: thanks
* StarKruzr plans on putting Ubuntu on his new personal laptop once it comes on tuesday
<gazam> mirak... there are other ways to install grub, but it will always involve downloading and burning a cd, because the alternative is using a LiveCD to reinstall GRUB
<Alex_BO> nalioth, tnks
<nalioth> StarKruzr: i havent owned a windows box in years, and dont like using microsoft standards in any fashion
<StarKruzr> but for now I guess I have to put slack on this dev one
<thoreauputic> StarKruzr: last time I looked the default for slackware was 2.4.29
<mirak> gazam: but can't I use my running linux as a livecd ?
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: was ext3 not an option for 2.4.19 ?
<StarKruzr> 2.4.31
<mirak> gazam: I can chroot to the new system
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: I guess it doesn't hurt to try it.
<StarKruzr> (at least, I *hope* it doesn't hurt to try it)
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> i wonder if xen supports 2.4 kernels
<StarKruzr> it does
<StarKruzr> the first XenoLinux ran on a modified 2.4
<gazam> :/ now your confusing me... but in any case I am not an expert on GRUB installations, but I did have a GRUB problem just 2 days ago which made me look up some information about fixing  it. I cam across a thread on ubuntuforums with various ways to reinstall it so I will try to find that for you
<brownie17> Gaim won't sign on, it gets to "sending cookie" then it just sits ther
<StarKruzr> you might possibly have to version back Xen, but it at least worked at one time
<HappyFool> brownie17: it's working for me
<StarKruzr> the reason Xen is not an option is because I have exacting scheduler requirements - I'm testing and modifying a real-time scheduler
<nct> Hi, does anyone knows if ubuntu 5.10 will have updaetd DRI snapshots included ?
<brownie17> HappyFool, thanks
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: ah? what application?
<brownie17> everyone wuit...now!
<brownie17> quit*
<NightLord> when i try to run xvidtune it says "Please install the program before using
<NightLord> " why?
<BusMaster> my toshiba tecra a3 laptop running hoary does not wake up after I suspend to ram. there are no errors in /var/log/acpid. how should I start approaching the problem?
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: we're trying to see if we can make an m,k scheduler that drops jobs intelligently with a view toward better power management
<StarKruzr> could be a lot of applications if we can make it work right
<StarKruzr> also, what are initrds for?
<StarKruzr> I'm noticing here that I don't really have one so much.
<eliphas_> hello
<StarKruzr> or rather, I do, but it seems to be for 2.6.
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: i'm not clear on the details; it's an initial ramdisk. i think it contains some initial drivers/setup scripts for the boot
* StarKruzr uh-oh
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: i *think* mkinitrd will make one for you
<mahangu> any tools that i can get via synaptic / apt-get that are flashy? want to wow some windows user friends
<nalioth> BusMaster: check bugzilla.ubuntu.com and file a bug if your problem isnt there
<mahangu> i once saw a guy use a really fancy window switcher on debian
<HappyFool> !tell StarKruzr about kernelhowto
<mirak> are you sure there is LVM modules into kernel initrd ?
<mahangu> it was gnome desktop too
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: check out that wiki page
<BusMaster> ok
<mirak> anyone uses LVM with ubuntu ?
<StarKruzr> the only ones I see in synaptic are for CDs
<StarKruzr> and, ok
<thoreauputic> mahangu: 3ddesk perhaps
<mahangu> thoreauputic, thanks :)
<mahangu> btw i installed enlightenment yesterday via synaptic
<mahangu> and it totally screwed up my boot procedure
<mahangu> it uninstalled some linux image files
<mahangu> so i had to reinstall b/c i couldnt even apt get
<mahangu> my wifi was borked
<mahangu> in future what can i do in a case like that
<mahangu> is there some resetting i can do somewhere?
<thoreauputic> mahangu: you were using some 3rd party repo, right?
<thoreauputic> mahangu: btw the package is actually called 3ddesktop
<eliphas_> hello my computer is a i686 but when I do a uname -a I have a i3683 kernel
<eliphas_> how can I downlaod the poper one please?
<eliphas_> proper
<HappyFool> install the linux-686 package
<thoreauputic> eliphas_: apt-cache search linux-image
<thoreauputic> eliphas_: or what HappyFool said :)
<daejavu> im trying to run a .pl file  and heres the output   "Unrecognized character \x03 at fh2.pl line 1."
<daejavu> what to do ?
<thenuke> linux-image-686 should be enough I guess
<eliphas_> ok thanks guys
<nalioth> daejavu: your perl script is not written correctly
<HappyFool> linux-686 will get you -restricted-modules too
<daejavu> nalioth,  how do i get that fixed ?
<sobersabre> guys, where can i check which laptops support suspend to RAM already ?
<sobersabre> ( in ubuntu ) ?
<nalioth> daejavu: learn perl and correct the syntax
<StarKruzr> HappyFool: it laughed at me when I tried to boot, but at least it didn't trash anything
<HappyFool> StarKruzr: it laughed? your machine is possessed? ;)
<StarKruzr> pretty much
<joe_alf> i run the command 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4'. the question is how do i remove it. do i have to run 'export CC='
<StarKruzr> it told me not to quit my day job
<HappyFool> heh
<StarKruzr> sadly, this IS my day job ;_;
<HappyFool> did it even get the kernel loaded, or did you get a grub error?
<StarKruzr> joe: when you restart, that environment variable will restart itself
<StarKruzr> no, it loaded the kernel!
<HappyFool> oh?
<nalioth> joe_alf: it removes itself when you close the terminal
<StarKruzr> but it was all like "hey dumbass, you need to set a root= option because otherwise I have no freaking clue where to start loading stuff"
<HappyFool> yeah, use the other entries in menu.lst for examples
<bimberi> joe_alf: unset CC
<StarKruzr> I think I need to make an initrd
<StarKruzr> or possibly just use one of the 2.6 ones
<HappyFool> or read 'info grub' (you may need to install grub docs)
<joe_alf> bimberi,  thanks
<bimberi> joe_alf: yw :)
<mirak> anyone uses LVM with ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> no, you just need a root=/dev/hd* in the menu.lst file, i think
<StarKruzr> oh
<StarKruzr> really?
<HappyFool> um
<StarKruzr> that would be supremely easy
<HappyFool> maybe
<StarKruzr> heh
<HappyFool> yeah, i think that's right
<StarKruzr> ok
<HappyFool> it's a kernel option
<StarKruzr> I know I'm supposed to be a dirty linux hippie but I need to shower and go to bed already
<StarKruzr> night people
<HappyFool> see about line 44 in menu.lst -- there's an example there
<StarKruzr> HappyFool, thanks again
<HappyFool> chrs dude. good luck ;)
* keikoz bjour tlm
<sobersabre> mirak, what's the problem with lvm ?
<mirak> sobersabre: it can find my /
<zertox> does standard install of ubuntu support framebuffer?
<StarKruzr> crap
<mirak> sobersabre: I try some stuffs, I reboot
<StarKruzr> I go to email my advisor and naturally the IMAP server has to choose this moment to crap the bed
* StarKruzr kicks it
<sobersabre> mirak, do you load initrd ?
<sobersabre> hm
<sobersabre> Ofe, you need to make pppd more verbose. the log you've pasted contains a normal data. nothing's wrong.
<sobersabre> Ofe, now. Have you connected with this exactly setup with windows and it simply ran OK ?
<sobersabre> (if you lie, whatever I do, won't help :) )
<scapor> How do I put photos on my iPod ? I can mount it, I put photos on it but my ipod still says there are no photos
<sobersabre> scapor, is ipod able to display photos ?
<scapor> sobersabre: yeah
<silwo1> is there somebody else except me who can't write cds using nautilus in breezy?
<StarKruzr> what's that command that commits data to disk?
<scapor> sobersabre: I paid enough money for it ;)
<StarKruzr> sync?
<StarKruzr> that might do it, scapor
<StarKruzr> it might be buffering the write
<sobersabre> hm, is it able to show evrything ( all available formats ) ?
<sobersabre> scapor, you've umounted ipod to see the photos or is it still connected ?
<scapor> anyway .. any iPod photo/nano/whatever_that_can_show_photos owners here ?
<scapor> sobersabre: I unmounted it .. went to the photo menuy
<scapor> but nothing in there
<sobersabre> hm.. so is it able to display that format ?
<scapor> sobersabre: I tried jpg's ..
<bimberi> StarKruzr: yep, sync flushes the cache to disk
<scapor> sobersabre: must support it, right ?
<NightLord> when i try to run xvidtune it says "Please install the program before using
<sobersabre> scapor, no "must"
<NightLord> " why?
<StarKruzr> so maybe when scapor tries to write his pictures to the iPod, it's buffering it and not putting it in the filesystem
<sobersabre> maybe apple want you to use only tiff pictures...
<StarKruzr> it could be an artifact of whatever interface they use to talk to the iPod
<sobersabre> scapor, check tha manual...
<scapor> sobersabre: nope .. they can connect to cameras directlu
<StarKruzr> or I could be talking out my ass, too.  crap I'm tired
<scapor> cameras who use jpg's
<sobersabre> is it possible you mounted ipod read-only ?
<sobersabre> or mounted a disk-on-key in the same mount point....
<scapor> sobersabre: nope .. I wrote the files on it
<scapor> scapor: I could seethe files again the next mount
<sobersabre> then you should take a little puppet of an ipod, and stick little needles into it.
<scapor> hehe
<Trackilizer> Hey guys.
<Trackilizer> I have a Non-ubuntu question for school.
<Trackilizer> How much would a 33tyrabyte server cost?
<StarKruzr> Trackilizer: Just Say No
<lsuactiafner> if i route 443 to my flatmate's windows pc would he get a virus? iptables -t nat -I PREROUTING 1 -p tcp --dport 443 -j DNAT --to 192.168.1.1
<Trackilizer> What do you mean say no?
<lesshaste> Trackilizer: it really depends on what extras you are paying for
<Trackilizer> I mean the hardware.
<lesshaste> Trackilizer: just the storage is easy to calculate
<StarKruzr> nevermind, you're from Germany and were never exposed to that particular American governmental idiocy :)
<scapor> Trackilizer: with or without windows server license ? :)
<Trackilizer> with
<lesshaste> Trackilizer: no I mean what extra hardware... raid, hot swapping, power supply redundancy etc.
<sobersabre> Ofe, how did you test your connection speed ?
<paulshendrick> does anyone know how i can unmount my ipod? i try to, but it still says do not disconnect
<Trackilizer> Some guy bought this 33TB server and i want to know how much he paid for it.
<HappyFool> ask him
<lesshaste> Trackilizer: how would we know how much someone else paid for something!?! :)
<_jason> Hey everybody.  I currently have Ubuntu and Windows Xp on a dual boot with a fat32 partition for sharing.  I'm enjoying Ubuntu and would like to shrink the XP partition down and make Ubuntu's parition larger.  What's the easiest/safest way to do this?
<sobersabre> Trackilizer, what does it have to do with school ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<Trackilizer> Well, what do you think something like that would cost?
<lsuactiafner> i need a 5TB serve.
<Trackilizer> Because that's what we have to find out.
<HappyFool> _jason: you can try booting off the live-cd and using gparted (i think it's on the live-cd)
<Trackilizer> How much a 33TB would cost.
<HappyFool> Trackilizer: newegg.com
<Trackilizer> The hardware that is.
<HappyFool> Trackilizer: this is more than slightly off-topic
<StarKruzr> jason: qtparted or gparted can do it, just do a defrag on the XP partition first to move data to the beginning of the disk
<paulshendrick> anyone?
<sobersabre> Trackilizer, like "that" ... you're not discribing the system any more...
<sobersabre> paulshendrick, then don't disconnect...
<Trackilizer> Erm.. all i know is that it's a 33TB server the hardware that is.
<paulshendrick> sobersabre, erm, so how do i take the ipod into another room?
<Goek> how do i install a rpm file?
<Trackilizer> And we are supposed to find out how much that would cost.
<sobersabre> bring a room to the ipod ;-)
<Goek> i wanna install limewire
<HappyFool> !tell Goek about alien
<paulshendrick> so in other words - ubuntu doesn't know how to eject something?
<sobersabre> Trackilizer, go for IBM, EMC and HP sites and search for storage solutions.
<_jason> HappyFool, StarKruzr: Is it ok to get gparted through synaptic and use my Ubuntu install or is it preferrable to use it with the liveCD?
<sobersabre> Trackilizer, you can google on SAN equipment.
<nalioth> Goek: gtk-gnutella has the same functionality as limewire and is available via synaptic
<StarKruzr> _jason: in fact you may have to do two or three defrags before it all gets shifted enough that you can start changing the partitions around.  unfortunately I don't think the parteds can move Windows data around themselves
<boxerboy29> anyone know the name of package that gives you debian program list in applications on breezy?
<^AnK^> !ping me
<ubotu> ^AnK^: Are you on ritalin?
<HappyFool> _jason: resizing mounted ("live") partitions is not a good idea
<Trashcan> haha
<HappyFool> _jason: hence using the live-cd is a good idea
<_jason> StarKruzr:  how would I check that all the XP data is in fact shifted to the beginning?
<StarKruzr> _jason: look at the map of data when you go to defrag the drive
<_jason> HappyFool:  ok I'll burn a live cd
<StarKruzr> it's a crappy map, but it gives you a general idea of where the bits are living
<_jason> StarKruzr:  so that would be in gparted, ok thanks
<StarKruzr> nonononono
<^AnK^> ritalin?
<HappyFool> _jason: first check that it has gparted
<StarKruzr> that would be in XP
<StarKruzr> defrag it in XP first
<jakester> What is the command to list all pnp isa devices on a system?
<HappyFool> i think gparted can kind of show where the data is (maybe i'm wrong?)
<_jason> StarKruzr:  ok defrag in XP, then there is some way in the defrag utility to check that all the data was moved to the beginning then?
<Trackilizer> So, what would you guys thing a 33TB server would cost?
<nalioth> HappyFool: nope. just partitions
<StarKruzr> _jason: unfortunately you can't tell it "move all my data to the beginning of the partition," it just sort of does it by itself, but only half-assedly
<_jason> StarKruzr:  lol ok
<Goek> thanks.
<StarKruzr> this is why you have to do it repeatedly sometimes in order to get it to behave itself :)
<globule> Hi ! All
<Goek> i've had problems with gtk-gnutella before, but i'll give it a try
<StarKruzr> jason: good luck!
<_jason> StarKruzr, HappyFool: well I do have a 31GB share.  It may be safer to shrink that down and reformat the rest of it and then join it to the Ubuntu partition.  Would you agree?
<sleon|tuX> hallo
<sleon|tuX> i have a question
<Trashcan> heya
<Trashcan> ask away
<HappyFool> _jason: 'safest' is back all personal data up first
* Trashcan grumbles, 4am
<sleon|tuX> can someone do for me : grep pangox /usr/lib/pkgconfig/*\.pc |grep Requires
<_jason> HappyFool:  yep I have that done, I did that before installing Ubuntu itself ;)
<HappyFool> _jason: also, you can maybe remount /home on a new partition, instead of resizing
<sleon|tuX> and gives me output to pastebin?
<Trashcan> sure thing
<_jason> StarKruzr, HappyFool: alright thanks for the info guys
<Trashcan> no results, sleon
<sleon|tuX> Trashcan, interesting
<boxerboy29> shouldnt a | be after grep?
<sleon|tuX> Trashcan, do you have /usr/lib/pkgconfig/pangox.pc?
<Trashcan> no
<Trashcan> :p
<anatole> anyone knows a tools which is similar to spacemonger in windows? that displays the contents of a hard drive graphically so it's easy to see what uses much place
<boxerboy29> anyone have a clue what package adds the debian program list to applications in breezy?
<sleon|tuX> Trashcan, which version of gtk do are you using?
<Trashcan> i.....don't know :)
<nalioth> anatole: xdiskusage or discus
<anatole> wow thank you nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sleon|tuX> Trashcan, it is something like: dpkg -l *gtk*|grep ^ii
<locomorto> boxerboy29: eh
<locomorto> !tell boxerboy29 about repos
<boxerboy29> all my repos are enabled
<locomorto> Then what is the problem?
<Trashcan> libgtk2.0-0                   2.8.4-0ubuntu2
<locomorto> you can't safely use the debain repos in ubuntu
<locomorto> and those have virtualy everything debian has
<locomorto> Trashcan: and...
<locomorto> Trashcan: nvm
<bjv> nForce4, can anyone here elaborate on what this chipset can do out-of-the-box under Ubuntu?
* locomorto hits head
<Trashcan> ;)
<locomorto> gotta read
<Trashcan> it's ok, im tired too
<sleon|tuX> Trashcan, thank you
<bjv> because my old AC97 audio is kind of flaky and im looking at upgrades..
<locomorto> bjv: if you want good audio get a Audigy ZS or somesucg
<boxerboy29> everytime i install bitchx and alot of other programs it doesnt show up in menu sometimes it adds a debian programs list to menu so i can use said packages and it didnt this time so i asking what is the package name to add that debian list to menu list so i can access those programs
<locomorto> somesuch*
<locomorto> oh!
<locomorto> hold on
<boxerboy29> ty
<locomorto> !tell boxerboy29 about smeg
<boxerboy29> ok ty ill check it out
<locomorto> You can then add your own Gnome menu entries
<eipa> hi. can anyone check out this forum thread, and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70772
<nalioth> boxerboy29: console programs WONT show up in the menu
<boxerboy29> that could be a good reason but even web browsers dont show up like lynx
<bjv> locomorto: yeah something with capabilities like the Audigy2 ZS is what id want.
<nalioth> boxerboy29: lynx is a console application
<boxerboy29> oh i didnt know that
<boxerboy29> ok thank you
<locomorto> bjv: your not going to find it intergrated
<bjv> guess im probably not going to find that in onboard though. :P
<bjv> yeah. :(
<arwate> where has the command mkdirhier gone? its missing after the breezy update
<boxerboy29> so just type the program in console to run them?
<nalioth> boxerboy29: yes
<locomorto> hey atleast audio works great this way
<locomorto> ie no problems with esd
<ablyss> how come the clock applet in breezy is not transparent like in previous versions of ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> ok thank you
<locomorto> ablyss: it was transperant before?
<locomorto> ablyss: O.o
<ablyss> very much so
<locomorto> ablyss: If you want something transparent use gdesklets
<arwate> also, after the update, the development libraries of the libsdl packages where missing
<locomorto> its superkaramba for gnome
<markhxx> Is there any document/anything that would help me convince corporate types to use Ubuntu? They don't like the name(!)
<ablyss> oh i cant stand superkaramba
<locomorto> CentOS
<locomorto> Whitebox
<locomorto> There probably more up there alley
<locomorto> or maybe redhat if there the if its free it must be crap line
<ablyss> i just wanna use the gnome clock applet with transperancy
<ablyss> but no biggie, everything else works great
<markhxx> The problem is specifically the name - it's felt to be 'not appropriately corporate'. I was hoping I could say 'well, company X uses it' to start with.
<thoreauputic> markhxx: look up "ubuntu" on wikipedia - if they don't get it they are brain dead
<Fraeon> Microsoft uses Ubuntu for their workstations
<locomorto> markhxx: download ubuntu source
<thoreauputic> markhxx: point out the PR advantages of the meaning :)
<locomorto> markhxx: change artwork
<locomorto> markhxx: release under 'appropiatly corporate' name
<markhxx> Fraeon, that's great to know. thoreauputic:I've partially done that, but it's a good idea
<locomorto> use ubuntu repos
<HappyFool> heh. tried to play maniac mansion with wine, and the gnome taskbars appeared on top of it (in 320x200 resolution)
<searcher`> markhxx: that's actually a problem for a lot of the OS software, the names people give their projects
<Fraeon> markhxx, I was obviously joking
<markhxx> locomorto:Yeah, that was my thought too - but it seems a bit dirty :)
<markhxx> Fraeon:Oh really? ;)
<Fraeon> Indeed.
<Fraeon> Though I wouldn't be surprised if they did do that
<markhxx> They do have internal Linux guys, but I can't remember what they use. Gentoo, maybe
<searcher`> microsoft used to run hotmail on freebsd servers
<searcher`> but they switched to 2k AS a few years ago
<ablyss> heard they used solaris
<ablyss> few years ago
<markhxx> searcher`:Yeah, whoever came up with (for example) the 'gimp' name probably held that project back enormously, IMHO. Thanks for the help guys, I might have to do a customise job.
<sarlacc54> i just loaded ubuntu onto a PC... did i miss setting up the "root" password?
<sarlacc54> :(
<searcher`> i'm running ubuntu hoary, using the gimp, gaim, phoenix^firebird^firefox
<searcher`> :-)
<searcher`> ever say that out loud
<searcher`> hehe
<Trashcan> !tell sarlacc54 about sudo
<ablyss> sarlacc54, no. ubuntu uses sudo for 99.99% of su things
<markhxx> you use sudo sarlacc54
<sarlacc54> as the root account?
<thoreauputic> !tell sarlacc54 about root
<Goek> i wanna install epiphany, but synaptic asks for a cd, that i have given a friend. What do i do?
<markhxx> example: sudo ls --> ls runs as root
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<locomorto> Goek: open synaptic
<locomorto> go repos
<Trashcan> sudo -i = complete root shell
<markhxx> Goek:edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<locomorto> and disable the CD one
<mahangu> uncomment t
<Trashcan> if you really really must have root
<Trashcan> sudo passwd root
<mahangu> *it
<Trashcan> your password, root password twice
<ablyss> su "bob" will ask for bobs password and magically switch you into bobs account via the shell
<Trashcan> right
<Trashcan> su 'root' won't do anything until you set a passowrd
<Trashcan> sudo -i or sudo -s will drop you into a shell with root privs
<mahangu> can i have different wallpapers for each desktop?
<luzbelito> hi guys. i had problems to surf web pages that uses flash. mozilla get blocked. any help?
<Goek> what's repos?
<ablyss> interesting Trashcan
<sarlacc54> trashcan I R confused
<mahangu> luzbelito, need to install the plugin
<thoreauputic> !tell Goek about repos
<mahangu> let firefox do that for you
<Trashcan> the security model is such that nothing runs under the root account
<mahangu> click 'install missing plugins'
<Fraeon> Question: is beagle a performance hit?
<Trashcan> this means, if somebody compromises a program like apache, they do not get root privileges
<sarlacc54> trashcan what account do you use to install the updates?
<Trashcan> you use the 'sudo' command
<Fraeon> As in a noticable one
<Trashcan> it executes a single command with root privileges
<sege> does breezy work ok now? just minor lovely bugs?
<ablyss> works nice using gnome
<sege> not kde?
<searcher`> Trashcan: apache still has a single process running as root, otherwise it can't bind to a privileged port
<Trashcan> 'sudo apt-get install xxx' runs apt-get, and ONLY apt-get, with root privileges
<searcher`> Trashcan: it does drop the privileges of the other threads
<ablyss> kubuntu breezy worked nice too
<Trashcan> thanks searcher- didn't know that
<nalioth> sege: works nicely. only small lovely bugs
<ablyss> sege, just xfce will lock the system, for me at least
<luzbelito> mahangu, yeah. i installed the plug in. but when i see web pages with a lot of flash, computers doesnt works fine and i must close and open mozilla again. pls help !
<sege> nalioth: thanks, i'm sick and tired of my computor working like a charm, i have to destroy it with something. =)
<ablyss> can literally watch the memory meter raise until no memory and system grinds to a halt
<searcher`> ablyss: do you know the program that's causing the memory leak?
<nalioth> sege: try redhat
<Trashcan> lawl
<ablyss> searcher`, i am pretty sure it is xorg threads
<Trashcan> this is going to be exciting
<_jason> how can I erase a cd-rw disc in Ubuntu?
<Trashcan> http://nasm.sourceforge.net/doc/html/nasmdoci.html
<Trashcan> i get to make that
<Trashcan> into XML
<Trashcan> :9
<Trashcan> :(
<ablyss> <smirk>
<sege> nalioth: haha, running Tao (rebuilt rhel 3/4) at work on ~200 boxes, works fine. sorry to tell. =)
<searcher`> Trashcan: what, the webpage?
<ablyss> afkfab
<Trashcan> making a NASM syntax file for gtksourceview
<Trashcan> /usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs
<Trashcan> funny that theres a def in there for MSIL, but no form of ASM
<werto> yo all ^_^
<Trashcan> howdy
<werto> yo Trashcan
<werto> i don't know why the time of my machine run! _ and an mp3 playng too! _
<luzbelito> hi to all: i cant surf web pages with flash media contents because mozilla is "blocked" when try to show all. plugin installed. any way to cancel flash content?
<werto> i've a ubuntu breezy32 bit on a amd64 _
<Trashcan> werto: I can't understand you very well
<Trashcan> do you mean, you don't mean how long your computer's been running?
<Trashcan> (open terminal, type 'uptime')
<Penguin> if I have compiled something (./configure make make install) Can I delete that directorie after that everything is complete?
<werto> Trashcan, sorry for my bad english.. ^_^ so, i've a problem, the time run! when i use linux the cpu clock run
<werto> :)
<_willcooke_> Any MySQL people in here?  I've asked in #MySQL, no response!
<propagandhi> Penguin: yes you can if you dont need to install from there again
<propagandhi> I know a bit of Mysql
<Trashcan> I know a tiny bit
<Penguin> ok and if I have to uninstall it propagandhi ?
<_willcooke_> Know about searching against free text index?
<propagandhi> yeah
<Penguin> or update it with a newer version?
<Penguin> it will update without first uninstalling it?
<propagandhi> _willcooke_ something like SELECT * FROM table_name WHERE TextField='%keyword%'
<mahangu> after i get an applet
<mahangu> how do show it in gnome?
<werto> anyone know what i should do? _
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, I was doing it that way but I'm trying SELECT * FROM table WHERE MATCH (column) AGAINST ('Search Term');
<majnoon> just get phpmyadmin
<afd_> I've just updated to breezy, but was a rough ride, can anyone paste me a sources.list for breezy on the private?
<benkong2> could someone tell me what's the difference between EST && EST5EDT in /usr/share/zoneinfo. I am on East Coast time and since this pc only boots ubuntu I use UTC and ntp for time but it's off by 5 hours
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, and it ain't working!
<propagandhi> hmm...
<Trackilizer> Is there any pluglin one can use to enable webcam support with aMSN.
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, I think I'll go back to using LIKE for now!
<propagandhi> is there an error or its just not returning any results
<afd_> or usa a pastebin
<cablefish> I've heard some interesting rumors that on linux you can find out what your hardware is?
<nalioth> afd_: they are the same as b4, only instead of 'hoary' it's 'breezy'
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, returns an empty set, so I guess I havent got the syntax quite right
<propagandhi> yeah that'd be it
<bimberi> ubotu tell afd_ about sources
<twibbler> Here is a nice question for a sunday... Open Office 2 under breezy does not have the help package .... does anybody know hwere to get it from please ...
<propagandhi> LIKE is good depending on the scenario
<majnoon> openoffice.org ???
<benkong2> ! timezone
<ubotu> benkong2: Do they come in packets of five?
<HappyFool> cablefish: try maybe 'sudo lshw' or look at System -> administration -> device manager
<benkong2> cablefish; also lspci will show info
<cablefish> Thank you happy
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, the table has about 3000 entries with a 3 line text field, so LIKE is OK, but if it gets much bigger I'll have to think of a better way!  It's not slow at the moment though, so I guess, if it aint broke, dont fix it!
<propagandhi> u using PHP?
<RockyBurt> since someone mentioned openoffice2 ... it appears that openoffice2 is stuck using the openoffice2 file dialog rather than the gnome-based dialog ... i thought that was a setting i could change someplace but i can't find it, anyone have any idea?
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, python
<propagandhi> ok, so it should be speedy 3000 entries is nothing, my works database has well over 600,000
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, that's good news!  I'll change it back.  Cheers!
<propagandhi> no worries, didnt do nothin anyhow!
<elc2_> hi guys
<elc2_> need help here
<_willcooke_> propagandhi, You convinced me to stick with LIKE!
<elc2_> hi guys, can anyone help me please
<nalioth> elc2_: ask your questions
<propagandhi> elc2_ explain the problem
<elc2_> how can i install openoffice beta 2.0 on ubuntu, sorry cause i'm new in using ubuntu
<propagandhi> elc2_: Hoary?
<elc2_> yes
<benkong2> elc2_; comes standard in breezy
<zertox> how do i enable the framebuffer in ubuntu?  Do i have to recompile the kernel for that?
<elc2_> how's that one?
<sarlacc54> trashcan the updates are loading as i type this
<propagandhi> elc2_: u can download the installer from open office.org then use alien to convert to .deb
<Trashcan> :)
<propagandhi> elc2_: always worked for me on hoary
<sarlacc54> trashcan i appreciate the help
<sarlacc54> :)
<Trashcan> np
<rusty-> Hello
<rusty-> I have installed Kpackage and the programs included are impressive. But I can not log in. When I try to it tells me root authentication failed.
<sktrdie> hey
<rusty-> am using ubuntu 5.04. Synaptic, the default package management program does not have some programs that are in Kpackage which I want to install and I am not experienced enough to install a ".tar.gz download.
<benkong2> elc2_; sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<sktrdie> rusty- try sudo
<rusty-> Can someone help me to be able to log into Kpackage ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rusty- about root
<flam> i just compiled my own kernel, but the splash-image wont work. it says: "intelfb: video mode must be programmed at boot time". is there a easy solution to this problem?
<benkong2> elc2_; or use synaptic its in the repos
<VoX> flam: depends on your definition of "easy" :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell elc2_ about synaptic
<nalioth> elc2_: using synaptic would be the easiest
<flam> VoX, i want to fix it anyway. do you know how/where to read about it? googled but i didn't find any satisfying page
<VoX> flam: check your kernel config, you may(probably) haven't compiled in video-at-boot
<benkong2> nalioth; looks like breezy is steadily improving. Got my usplash and a new gnome splash with this last batch of updates :-))
<anatole> re
<nalioth> benkong2: slowly but surely
<anatole> does anybody know a standalone app for displaying the notification area?
<VoX> flam: i cant remember where it is in the kernel conf, but it's in there
<flam> vox, hm, ok. i marked intel and vesa framebuffers with *.. it shouldn't be modules?
<VoX> flam: no that's not for boot time. it's in a seperate area to that.
<propagandhi> flam: are you using an initrd too
<flam> propagandhi, yes, i compiled the kernel with. make-kpkg --initrd --revision=balbla kernel_image
<Trashcan> python has to be the easiest language ever invented
<flam> i also tried to use the initrd from 2.6.12-8-386 (breezy standard)
<Dalkus> if I have two cd drives, how can I eject the second using 'eject' ?
<VoX> dalkus: "man eject"
<nalioth> Dalkus: eject /dev/cdrom0 or cdrom1 or whatever it is
<VoX> have a read
<VoX> or that
<VoX> :P
<Dalkus> thank you
<VoX> and you can use eject -t to close it again
* majnoon thinks use button on front of cdrom drive ??
<VoX> majnoon: not always
<mahangu> how hard is it to create gnome applet?
<Dalkus> majnoon, button dosn't seem tow ant to work :)
<VoX> majnoon: eject unmounts and then opens the drive
<nalioth> majnoon: in linux, the software locks the cdrom
<propagandhi> has anyone checked out opera 8.5 especially now that its free?
<VoX> majnoon: the kernel wont permit the drive to be opened if it's mounted
<Dalkus> that was my issue :)
<majnoon> i know you need to unmount it first
<VoX> majnoon: just use eject - it does it for you :)
<majnoon> eject unmounts it too then ??
<rusty-> propagandhi: I've been using opera since it went free as in beer
<Dalkus> mount wants to know the filesystem type to mount an audio CD - what should I specify?
<rusty-> propagandhi: I've been thinking about using opera instead of firefox. Opera seems alot smoother.
<WebLOCH> hello
<propagandhi> opera is awesome
<VoX> majnoon: it sure does
<HappyFool> Dalkus: you can't mount music CD's, as far as i know
<HappyFool> Dalkus: what do you want to do?
<Dalkus> HappyFool, how can I read one then?
<rusty-> propagandhi: indeed
<propagandhi> i like it being central for mail, IRC and browsing
<Dalkus> just play the music, but my drives don't seem to automount
<rusty-> propagandhi: The only bad thing is that it's not FLOSS
<VoX> propagandhi: it fails on amd64
<HappyFool> Dalkus: use a cd-ripper tool, like sound juicer or cdparanoia
<rusty-> And that it badly renders some sites.
<rusty-> It might have some problems with javascript.
<rusty-> I'm not also sure about java and flash as I don't use them.
<Dalkus> HappyFool, but I just want to listen to it - I don't want to rip it?
<propagandhi> Vox: damn
<HappyFool> Dalkus: oh
<VoX> propagandhi: yeah.. have to use firefox.. which im not happy about :(
<HappyFool> Dalkus: applications -> sound and video -> cd player
<kevor> hmm, i've installed the dutch language package, but when i login with a user using the Dutch language i get the erro: nl_NL.UTF-8 Language thingy not found... is there a solution for htis?
<Dalkus> yep
<Dalkus> says drive error
<WebLOCH> VoX have you tried Galeon or Epiphany ?
<propagandhi> I still use firefox, and yes there are some rendering issues
<HappyFool> Dalkus: mounting won't fix that
<Dalkus> what will?
<propagandhi> but overall its a good net suite
<VoX> WebLOCH: yeah, dont like anything apart from opera, really
<HappyFool> Dalkus: it doesn't give any more details?
<Dalkus> nope
<Dalkus> i had to manually mount a dvd the other day to play it in xine
<HappyFool> dvd's are different
<HappyFool> hmm
<majnoon> eject unmounts it too then ??
<Dalkus> majnoon, yes
<Dalkus> tries to
<HappyFool> Dalkus: well, it works here
<majnoon> that cool
<propagandhi> theres some really nic skins for opera too
<HappyFool> Dalkus: can you try a different music cd?
<Dalkus> HappyFool, all the same :)
<HappyFool> Dalkus: hmm. sorry, not sure what the problem is; maybe look in dmesg to see if the kernel reports any errors
<Dalkus> thanks anyway :)
<majnoon> actually re-installinng mepis here
<twibbler> OK been all through the opneoffice.org web site, and synaptic, and still can't find the help package... I guess it is included in the full download from openoffice but is there just a package I can install (i.e. repository)
<notaction> Hi. I'm a total newbie to anything Linux, and I don't want to wade through a million pages to get to the solution of the problem that I'm having at this moment...Would somebody please give me a hand with something?
<propagandhi> notaction: ask
<VoX> notaction: whats the pron
<VoX> *prob
<VoX> mmm pron
<majnoon> we know where Vox surfing ???
<VoX> haha nah, was just a typo
<VoX> opera appear to have removed the amd64 version
<VoX> bastards
<propagandhi> Vox: that really sux
<WebLOCH> Does wget start multiple threads?
<notaction> Heh. OK, I've installed Ubuntu on a virtual machine, since I want to try it before I make any sort of commitment. So, I need to install a sort of driver package called "VMware Tools" so that the graphics and mouse get to be a little more responsive. But after installing it, I got an error message when I tried to configure it, let's see if I can replicate it... One moment please
<propagandhi> haha has anyone seen the screenshots of windows vista
<WebLOCH> Ive run the preview Prof_Frink
<WebLOCH> Ive run the preview propagandhi
<DjKritical> propagandhi, nah I havn't yet... I'm a little bit interested now tho
<propagandhi> is it any good or just trash again
<twibbler> propagandhi: after breezy why bother ...
<propagandhi> well, its interesting to see how much its actually going to grow
<propagandhi> i wont be using it personally, but still
<VoX> i have one windows box
<VoX> for the sole purpose of backing-up my o2xda
<twibbler> propagandhi: I heard a rumour you need 2gig Ram to make it work well ...
<WebLOCH> hey twibbler did you ever get your sound sorted?
<VoX> thats all it does..
<propagandhi> it wouldnt suprise me
<twibbler> WebLOCH: oh yea .........
<DjKritical> oh my god... I'm looking at the screen shots now... ms internet explorer is totally ripping on firefoxs tabs thing
<afd_> where can I configure samba?
<afd_> to browse the local network?
<propagandhi> yeah they finally figured out tabs
<kent> Where is the screenshots of vista?
<WebLOCH> propagandhi, it looks like macosx to me
<notaction> OK, here's the error. >>This configuration program is to be executed out of an XFree86 session. Please shut down all instances of XFree86. << How do I go about shutting down XFree86...and how do I get it back when I'm finished?
<Tomcat_> DjKritical: I doubt there are many ways in which you can present tabs to the user that would not be ripping off.
<WebLOCH> propagandhi, all this aero nonsense
<propagandhi> yeah my opinion is its all eye candy
<propagandhi> and it looks like a cross between mac and a nicely skinned linux/unix box
<propagandhi> like Superkaramba everywhere
<WebLOCH> And everyone seems to be up for this rubbish where your filesystem is magically interlinked so your music knows where images are and willautomatically select the best match for an album cover and the write you a blog report on it and post it to the interwebs.
<notaction> Heh, I've been raised on Win 98, 2k, and now XP. It's all fischer-price and babyish
<VoX> propagandhi: with 400% bloat
<DjKritical> also... if you have a look at their file browsing... it's all using the whole "my this, my that" idea.. which is kinda silly...
<WebLOCH> I'm quite happy with a computer that I do the thinking for
<VoX> and it's still going to be amazingly vulnerable..
<propagandhi> oh yeah
<kent> propagandhi, where is the screenshots your looking at?
<VoX> well no..
<DjKritical> http://news.com.com/2300-1016_3-5805994-2.html
<VoX> it's still going to be _unsurprisingly_ vulnerable
<propagandhi> i'm not looking at any currently myself
<propagandhi> but i checked heaps out last night
<twibbler> But remember without windozee we wouldn't have had the desktop revolution ..... But maybe somebody would have done something different ...
<propagandhi> read a few beta test reviews too
<propagandhi> actually, the win 3.1 was a hack of an apple desktop manager
<Ofe> twibbler: wasn't mac the first one to publish a graphic interface? Lisa?
<propagandhi> yeah
<notaction> Pah, user-assigned rating. Anyone can look at an image and instantly decide for themselves whether they like it.
<DjKritical> Whens the release of brezy?... it's this month some time isn't it?
<WebLOCH> 13th
<propagandhi> but thats all it is, rating the eye candy factor
<twibbler> Ofe: yep, but windozee did win (unfortunately) as Mac is by far the better machine ...
<propagandhi> its not going to make windows a good os
<propagandhi> all they've done is give it a new skin and a few extra links and gadgets
<mahangu> is writing a gnome applet easy?
<WebLOCH> I think my biggest problem with windows is it starts off nice and speedy, and then over a period of weeks. it caches every de-optimisation it can think of, and persists in slowing itself down :(
<DjKritical> propagandhi, you hit it right on the head... it's all eye candy.. and it's the same windows.. a lot of people out there are going to pay good money for it too... it will probably go slower... it will probably do exactly the same as xp... but it looks nice?
<propagandhi> WebLOCH: totally agree
<twibbler> WebLOCH: hence me moving to Breezy ....
<VoX> if install a new kernel image thru synaptic, will it automaticly insert the new kernel into gru... nevermind
<WebLOCH> Windows XP/2003 is a good operating system family, they just aren't AS good
<propagandhi> yeah but i can make my box look just as nice with a little effort and the total price comes to $0
<DjKritical> yeah same here
<WebLOCH> And to be honest, if Windows XP were made open source suddenly, it would recieve thousands of developers, and probably become a much better OS
<Ofe> WebLOCH: same problem here. I used (and still use) winXP on my gamingcomputer for 3 years without re-installing. got kinda slow you might say. :P
<WebLOCH> Ofe exactly, windows just "bogs down" for no apparent reason
<propagandhi> I just feel windows is for a whole different user market
<notaction> Windows bogs down because of the stupid registry
<propagandhi> linux/unix and mac are far superior in millions of other ways, windows is user and dummy friendly
<WebLOCH> notaction, wwell theres a collection of reasons, but it seems to increment its demise with every passing day, but i dont change system settings every day, so its not just the reg
<holycow> the registry isn't a bad idea, theirs is too complex and is in a binary format so its easily corruptible
<Ofe> one thing I wonder about that was that when I finally re-installed it the "windows"-folder was just 600megs. the old one was 4gt. for no apparent reason, if we're not including updates and useless logs.
<WebLOCH> Ofe, I don't know I made custom discs
<holycow> i'm paraphrasing just what i read tho, lol, i don't have a clue, its a tought question if you scan the different attempts at centralized settings approaches
<Garyu> anyone know good podcast-software?
<propagandhi> the amazing thing about linux is it's come out of a community of good will and faith in each other, with a very small budget, and windows has spent billions making their OS
<Garyu> rss-like aggregator or the like?
<notaction> hm, well.. Linux looks nice, but it's a bit of a maze, I find. I have no idea how to get around here..... About that error message I got, can someone offer any advice?
<holycow> propagandhi, i would say that mac is more dummy friendly
<VoX> agreed
<propagandhi> holycow: i agree
<holycow> working with windows users for years and years has taught me one thing:
<holycow> they are the cheapest bastards you will ever meet
<VoX> heh
<propagandhi> ha ha ha
<holycow> its that cheapness that makes them buy stuff that is poorly designed and engineered
<Ofe> btw, does anyone know did they really give up the "spagetti code" in microsoft and started to code Vista in a whole new way?
<propagandhi> notaction: most people find it very hard to navigate etc when they start, its all the Windows embedded in everyones brains
<holycow> they think they are saving 40 bucks by not paying it up front, but they pay for it in thousands in the back end in servicing and repair costs
<VoX> Ofe: doubt it
<HappyFool> notaction: what are you trying to do? configure X?
<twibbler> After speaking to a customer who wanted a document server... quote 4000 for Win server and business software etc etc etc , offered linux samba alternative quater of price ...... sums up windows I think ...
<VoX> heh i came across a windows 3.1 error in win2k3 a few days back
<holycow> propagandhi, yeah, that happens even to educated people and pros
<Fraeon> I've never actually contacted Microsoft for my problems...
<Fraeon> And I've done loads of stuff.
<holycow> takes ps users, you will never find a pro ps user that can learn gimp ... it never happens, ps is burned in peoples minds as THE way raster apps should work
<holycow> *shrug*
<notaction> HappyFool, No. Trying to configure VMware Tools (I'm running Ubuntu on a virtual machine
<propagandhi> I still administer a whole network of windows stations, and i can see some merit in windows features here and there, but i can achieve so much more in such a smaller time frame under linux
<elc2_> hi guys
<Fraeon> PS is the superior program, though.(then again, it costs, so it should be)
<Ofe> holycow: there's gimpshop, isn't there?
<LokeDK> How do I backup my mails in thunderbird? and import them in evolution
<twibbler> ls
<DjKritical> twibbler, I recently read to reports on the costs of operating systems... as a web server.. linux wins (for obvious reasons)... but as a desktop machine... windows came out on top... however.. I don't think they had looked into Ubuntu as a desktop machine =)
<holycow> but overall its the windows users cheapness that really has created the windows situation, and windows by extension
<Fraeon> But for the simple web graphics I do, it's Gimp and Inkscape that are more than enough
<propagandhi> how could windows come out on top
<VoX> people stick with the Devil They Know\
<propagandhi> as cheapest
<holycow> Ofe, the problem with gimpshop, or win shortcuts for gimp is that gimp and ps will NEVER map 1:1 in terms of features
<VoX> always have, always will
<DjKritical> I'm starting up a business which deals specifically with converting businesses to open-source software
<holycow> Ofe, not only that, the features cannot work identical in some cases because of patents
<DjKritical> propagandhi, support and the wages to pay a linux engineer compared to a windows engineer
<HappyFool> notaction: hmm. well, you can try killing X 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<twibbler> DjKritical: Ive heard that too.... but it depends on the report... We have just switched our desktops to ubuntu and have saved hundreds ... by not having to buy new machines etc ..
<holycow> Ofe, therefore what happens with gimpshop is that its 80% similar and you end up being frustrated with the last 20%
<HappyFool> notaction: to restart, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<propagandhi> well, if you have an in-house linux specialist, you;d be right
<notaction> HappyFool, sprry, what is "sudo"?
<holycow> Ofe, the proper method is to do what all people do, sit down and learn the app and how it works, its shortcuts, its workflows, its pros/cons and use the tool for the job.
<DjKritical> twibbler, I think most linux distros would cost a lot to maintain especially if your users are "windowfied"... however Ubuntu is the exception... it's so user-friendly!
<HappyFool> notaction: runs commands as root (super-user)
<VoX> notaction: it's a command that lets "normal" users execute administrator(root) commands
<holycow> Ofe, ps users cannot do that, i've had infinite discussions with them and they insist that gimp MUST work like ps
<HappyFool> !tell notaction about sudo
<Fraeon> Well, I don't know...
<propagandhi> any linux distro just about can be that user firendly. If i was to deploy it at my work, I'd skin it like windows, and get all the apps happening, they'd barely notice the difference
<holycow> propagandhi, i wouldn't
<twibbler> DjKritical: I was looking for 18months for a replacement to Windows, now there are a few linux distros ... and they are coming on in leaps and bounds .... but I still think 6 months before Linux is fully there ..... (And windows engineer costs are high)...
<werto> hei
<notaction> Cool beans, HappyFool
<holycow> propagandhi, you would get a situation like xandros, its 80% there but its the 20% that frustrates them
<Ofe> holycow: I'm not good with ps and I've never tried gimp so far for any other purpose that viewing pictures. I have the problem you're just talking about; I can't use linux because I've been using windows for 4 years. "where's the .exe?"
<Fraeon> propagandhi, Linspire does that :>
<holycow> because linux will never be 1:1 like windows
<Fraeon> And Xandros, I think
<propagandhi> it depends on what the users doing though
<holycow> propagandhi, its much more productive to tell them its different and teach them
<DjKritical> twibbler, Windows XP Replacement = Ubuntu.... Windows 2003 Server Replacement = Debian or Ubuntu
<holycow> propagandhi, i have a debian workstation 'sarge' pilot, it took 5 minutes to explain open office and internet use, and took them two weeks to get comfortable
<holycow> just a single example, not really representative tho
<twibbler> DjKritical: Never used a windows server and never would ... always used Unix and lately Fedora ... but Ubuntu server is very good ...
<holycow> Ofe, EXACTLY.   you got it exctly right
<DjKritical> You just need to start small... Email, Internet and Office... then move from there
<notaction> Look it's the tok'ra <ubuntu> coming to kill off the goa'uld
<Mazrim> hello all
<propagandhi> holycow: thats prett well what i mean though, i could kit our users out very quickly with a familiar-ish interface and it would only serve to reduce the transition time
<kemik> linux is still inferior to windows in soo many aspects
<propagandhi> the default interface u get in ubuntu isnt great
<kemik> hardware support anyone.. ?
<holycow> Ofe, as a side note, stick around.  the knowledge will be absorbed through osmosis tho.  :)
<DjKritical> twibbler, I think just about any distro would be better than a windows server =)
<holycow> propagandhi, ah.  *nod*
<Mazrim> yeah
<Mazrim> well, windows only has the hardware support becuase it has so much $$
<Fraeon> I like the default Gnome interface
<deFrysk> kemik, for hardware support contact the hardware makers
<Ofe> holycow: I'll be here for a couple of weeks and I'll be surfing the newbieforums @ www.ubuntuforums.org
<notaction> HappyFool, wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't appear to be running at the moment.
<DjKritical> propagandhi, considering I've always been crap at installing X... I was very happy with the default interface for ubuntu =)
<werto> nobody know what i should do? my cpu clock runs and mp3 playng runs too! _
<VoX> \o/ i got opera working
<kemik> Mazrim:  no, because windows has 95% of the desktop market
<werto> i'm in trouble :D
<HappyFool> notaction: erk, really?
<holycow> propagandhi, i like ubuntu for those sorts of reasons i guess.  the gnome philosophy is great for newbs, i can sit anyone down and say 'find internet' and they do.  or say 'find writer and write a document' and they do
<propagandhi> hardware support in linux is getting so much better at a rate of knots
<twibbler> DjKritical: definetly .......      and Now Ubuntu is a good replacement for Windows .... we just need the distros to bring the common functionality together and the software suppliers will start providing more for linux ...
<notaction> Wait... it says "connected" now
<Mazrim> I used to be a KDE fan, but now I like the simplicity of cnome
<kemik> yes. hardware support is getting better
<Guggi> hello all, im trying to switch from suse to ubuntu
<Fraeon> But I don't care whether something's open source or not, so long as it WORKS. That's why I prefer Opera to Firefox
<kemik> but it's still miles away from the windows drivers
<propagandhi> holycow: yeah i absolutely love ubuntu dont get me wrong, its a masterpiece
<elc2> hi guys
<Fraeon> And Windows isn't perfect either: bluetooth is a bitch to get working on XP
<kemik> Guggi:  nice.. goodluck
<Trash[sleep] > night
<propagandhi> but i do personally prefer KDE as desktop
<deFrysk> kemik, and why would that be ?
<holycow> Ofe, my personal opinion (which i really useless) would be to just give it time. don't rush it.  if you are ever frustrated, walk away for a few days and let all the new knowledge distill it self
<sarlacc54> Trash[sleep] : take care!
<Mazrim> kemik: actually, slightly less, as 6% is mac, and a small percent is linux
<kemik> deFrysk:  because linux has too few users so hardwaremanufacturers dont see a good reason to develop linuxdrivers
<notaction> Are there any resources on the command prompt?
<Mazrim> firefox works
<Guggi> installation of ubuuntu fails while loading e2fsprofs-udeb complaing about bad install-media, but the cd installs fine on another pc
<Secreth`X> hiya all
<Ofe> holycow: I'm being forced to learn how to use ubuntu. The computer I have windows in is 350km away from me, in my own apartment. :)
<kemik> Guggi:  maybe the cd-reader is bad
<deFrysk> kemik, so contact them and complain there
<werto> so.. nobody can't help me? ___
<holycow> Ofe, 'forced'?  do tell! :)
<kemik> deFrysk:  im just balancing the discussion
<twibbler> kemik: But they are providing linux drivers... take Brother ... every printer has there own driver and other companies are doing the same ...
<Guggi> keramik: i checked against md5
<holycow> Ofe, and how do you like it? are you completely new to it?
<Mazrim> werto: whats your problem?
<Secreth`X> I`ve got (probably a dumb) question..
<kemik> all ppl in here are a bit "linux is the best...!!! wohoooo" and its not so simple
<propagandhi> Kyocera release heaps of linux drivers too
<dv_> hi
<Mazrim> hi
<dv_> trying to get the nw802 driver to work
<dv_> but it doesnt compile :|
<VoX> kemik: that's a bit generic
<holycow> twibbler, brother releases linux drivers?
<werto> Mazrim, mi cpu clock runs _ the time runs so much, and when i try to play mp3 it runs too! _ they're speed up
<holycow> *blink* this i gotta see
<werto> (sorry for my bad english :))
<propagandhi> and samsung
<holycow> for linux?
<deFrysk> kemik, linux is better then lms , ist safer on line and easyer to install and its more stable
<dv_> because the "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-k7/build" dir is mising
<dv_> +s
<twibbler> holycow: yep for virtually every model I have two brother network printers working great ...
<dv_> anyone has an idea?
<DjKritical> The only reason why I still NEED windows is for games... however! This is only because I'm a noob and can't get cedega working for the life of me... but as soon as breezy badger comes out I'm going to try again... apparently directx games actually run faster using cedega!?
<Mazrim> well, I got ndiswrapper to work, which is good, cuz I don;t need to pay for linuxloader
<holycow> twibbler, working great and manufacturer providing drivers are two different things
<Secreth`X> Is it possible to have Windows installed on e.g C:\ and Ubuntu on e.g F:\ at the same time?
<Fraeon> DjKritical, cedega is far from the optimal solution to play games
<ArjenS> dv_, have you installed build-essentials?
<holycow> if you check on linuxprinting.org, brother isn't exaclty known for linux support if you know what i mean
<holycow> hp is however
<Mazrim> werto: I'm sorry I can't help you, I know very little about Ubuntu
<Anak1n> Secret'X: yes
<twibbler> holycow: using provided drivers ...
<VoX> Secreth`X: yes
<kemik> Secreth`X:  yes, but it wouldnt be called C: and F: in linux
<Fraeon> You'll experience loads of extra bugs in your games AND they'll be slower.
<Secreth`X> ok
<werto> Mazrim, oh, thanks
<werto> :)
<holycow> twibbler, those are written by third parties
<DjKritical> Fraeon, other than Emulation? or Dual boot? what other option is there?!
<Ofe> holycow: I got this old computer to be an internetcomputer for my parents because I got the faster one with me when I moved out. Now I'm back at the parents house for a couple of weeks and the only computer here has Ubuntu. This couldn't even run Win XP if I wanted to. :) I like the lightness of ubuntu and the ease of installation. But I'm still having trouble with internet-connection and had lots of problems with modem-compability and use.
<holycow> if you look on their website there are no linux drivers that i can see
<dv_> ArjenS, apt-get says "not found"
<Secreth`X> but can I still choose what OS I could use?
<twibbler> holycow: but they came from the brother site ... and are supported by brother .....
<holycow> infact, a lot of their printers are gdi printers
<Fraeon> DjKritical, I'm not saying there's another option. I'm just saying that cedega isn't really that good an option.
<holycow> which are windows only piece of crap printers
<ArjenS> dv_, that might be a typo on my side, let me check for the name
<kemik> Ofe:  ubuntu w/ gnome is no 'lighter' than windows xp
<Fraeon> At least if you want to take your time PLAYING the games instead of trying to set them up
<VoX> Ofe: i've got xp running on a p2/350 with 128mb ram and 4gig of hd
<Nicks68> If I install 5.10 beta, do i have to reinstall again then the real one comes?
* Mazrim is happy, me just installed gmailfs
<HappyFool> Secreth`X: you can install both windows and ubuntu (though C:/F: are not really ubuntu concepts)
<DjKritical> Fraeon, damn... well.. even if I can just get a free 3d games working.. then I can get rid of the dual boot atleast
<Ofe> holycow: and yes, I'm completely new to linux. Ubuntu's the first linux-distro I've never used.
<nalioth> Nicks68: no. apt-get will upgrade you easily
<ArjenS> dv_, it's build-essential
<Mazrim> nicks68: probably not, just update
<Secreth`X> HappyFool, ok but can I still choose wich OS i use?
* Mazrim is upgrading to 5.10 right now
<VoX> Nicks68: i've been using 5.10 for 2 months now, running sweet
<DjKritical> then the only thing left that ticks me off is the people who are using winrar instead of winzip... for the life of me I can't unrar anything in ubuntu
<Anak1n> Secret'X: yes
<mahangu> can i order breezy via shipit yet?>
<kemik> Secreth`X:  install windows first, then install ubuntu and you'll have Grub as bootloader
<VoX> breezy + amd64 = teh winnar
<Mazrim> lol
<holycow> Ofe, neato, having your parents on ubuntu is perfect.  you wont be cleaning spyware in two months from now
<Mazrim> nice vox
<Ofe> kemik: well, atleast this is lighter than Mandrake on defaultsettings. It was installed at this computer (500mhz celeron with 128sdr-ram) and it kept swapping.
<VoX> it's true :)
<HappyFool> Secreth`X: yip. do as kemik suggests
<Secreth`X> kemik, Anak1n, thanks
<holycow> Ofe, just make sure they don't have sudo access, when you get a chance to look into that sort of admin stuff :)
<Mazrim> 200/1010 1h25mins to go
<kemik> Ofe:  well, lighter than mandrake could be, but you compared it with windows xp :)
<Secreth`X> HappyFool, thanks
<propagandhi> is anyone in here using kde
<dv_> ArjenS, didnt do anything
<VoX> Mazrim: compiled a 2.6.12 kernel, including modules, in under 15minutes.
<dv_> there is still no build dir
<Nicks68> Can i upgrade from debian 3.1 to ubuntu with apt-get (and a new sourse.list)?
<kemik> Ofe:  anyways, if you want even faster loading, less swapping etc i'd recommend you to use XFCE or icewm as windowmanagers instead of gnome
<VoX> Nicks68: errr probably not
<nalioth> propagandhi: ask in #kubuntu
<Mazrim> vox: yeah, but I have to dl the whole new 5.10
<dv_> oh, wait.
<twibbler> anyway all... have a good day I have to go do some work ...
<propagandhi> no question to ask just wondering was all
<VoX> Mazrim: i'm just giving an example of my extreme leetness in processing power
<dv_> it installed the build dir in the 2.6.10-5-386 dir, and not in the k7 one
<ArjenS> dv_, try linux-headers-k7
<Ofe> kemik: I've got to admit that I didn't even try to install XP to this. :) I just though that XP = ~mandrake when it comes to "heavyness".
<Mazrim> propagandhi: I use it w/ Gentoo
<propagandhi> ahh Gentoo, i liked gentoo, but its too high maintenance
<VoX> gentoo is the linux for ricers
<kemik> Ofe:  ubuntu w/ gnome = xp in 'heaviness'
<Mazrim> vox: oh, right, lol, yeah, well, gentoo kernel compile took about 10 w/ gentoo, but gentoo is less bloated than ubuntnu
<kemik> Ofe:  but as i said, if you wanna quicken up stuff, use icewm or xfce
<VoX> "ZOMG I E-MERGED THIS SOURCE, AND NOW IT'S 0.00197453% FASTER!!!!!!!"
<propagandhi> Mazrim: thats the thing that gets to u
<Nicks68> Thanks Vox, naliothm and Mazrim
<Mazrim> fluxbox
<propagandhi> all the compile time
<Ofe> kemik: I got 2 x 64mb of sdr more to this so there's no more swapping now. Are XFCE and icewm as easy (and this is important, this computer is going to be with my parents "alone" for half an year") and windows-like?
<deFrysk> lol VoX
<propagandhi> like compiling kde - 6 to 12 hours
<Secreth`X> lol @ VoX
<VoX> it's true
<dv_> oh fuck
<Mazrim> propagandhi: yeah, and having the recompile the kernel every 5 minutes
<VoX> have a look at some gentoo forums
<dv_> now it rains compiler errors... bah
* VoX hands dv_ an umbrella
<propagandhi> and emerge -Uvd worl
<kemik> Ofe:  i think they're easy.. but you could have trouble connecting usb devices perhaps...
<propagandhi> world
<dv_> so no webcam in ubuntu. bad.
<holycow> Ofe, not even close.  stick to gnome if you can.  how much ram does their system have?
<deFrysk> gentoo is slower during compiling ..... so whats the point of compiling ?
<kemik> Ofe:  just apt-get them and try them out ;) i'd recommend xfce firsthand.. think it's more noob-friendly for you parents =)
<Mazrim> yeah I hate how it won't let you install some packages w/o bending over backwards
<holycow> Ofe, ram and hard drive speed really make the most difference.  also vid card would be third in line for your parents workload
<holycow> cpu speed you can skimp on
<propagandhi> compiling can have its benefits, but a good disto has well-optimised packages for various architectures too
<VoX> deFrysk: because /after/ it's compiled, it's 0.0000$something_unnoticeable% faster
<elc2> hey guys, can any one help me how to install openoffice2.0 in ubuntu?
<kemik> videocard ? unless they play 3d games a new videocard won't do jack
<deFrysk> VoX, how l33t that is :D
<Ofe> kemik: uh oh. this has to have digital camera support (usb). I haven't even tried to get that working yet.
<ArjenS> elc2, in hoary?
<VoX> elc2: run 'synaptic', search for "openoffice" and install it
<Mazrim> deFrysk: well, its faster if you choose every mod to compile but, it becomes a pain adding mods and recompileing
<Ofe> holycow: 128mb + 2x64mb = 256mb sdr. :) 500mhz celeron.
<elc2> yes hoary hedge hog
<kemik> Ofe:  that's no-pain in gnome at least.. i had to struggle abit with it in xfce, but i had done the serverinstall for that system so maybe you wont hae to tweak around at all
<VoX> deFrysk: God knows i cant spare the 0.00000000000016295 of a second that the extra hour of compile time cost me.
<VoX> </sarcasm>
<holycow> Ofe, a wee bit on slowish side, but should be okay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<deFrysk> Mazrim, you have to catch up 17 hrs of compiletime before we catch up with the 0001 speedadvantage , howmany years would that take ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ArjenS> elc2, read this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62316
<holycow> Ofe, at least you have enough ram for most things so thats okay
<Ofe> holycow: the uses of this computer are 1)need to get on webbank to pay bills. 2) need to get to surf a bit. 3)need to get digital pictures from camera to computer (haven't tried this one yet).
<Mazrim> deFrysk: its faster than that
<holycow> should be no prob at all
<VoX> amd64 provides a good arguement against bothering with gentoo. everything happens within 1-3 seconds of entering the command. :D
<deFrysk> Mazrim, stage 1 install ?
<holycow> you said, you had problems with the modem, they are on dialup?
<Ofe> holycow: yup, dialup. downloadspeed is now 0.8kbps max as it should be 5.6kbps.
<VoX> "bunzip2 linux-kernel-2.6.12.9-amd64-k8"  <counts 3, 2, 1> done.
<propagandhi> in all seriousness though, get through a gentoo install and run and administer the system for a few months and you will have learnt heaps
<deFrysk> propagandhi, very true
<VoX> propagandhi: i'd rather have some form of social life/sanity
<VoX> :)
<propagandhi> ha ha
<Mazrim> deFrysk: stage 2
* deFrysk learned alot from installeing gentoo
<deFrysk> installing*
<Mazrim> yeah
<Mazrim> you do
<propagandhi> but i wont use it as my OS anymore
<holycow> Ofe, there is a fix for that, i cant remember where i read it but if you use the default utilities to setup the modem thats what you get
<propagandhi> too tempting to sit there and tweak and fiddle
<deFrysk> nope , me neither
<holycow> Ofe, i think you may either need to use a different config utility or rebuild the driver ... i cannot remember
<deFrysk> propagandhi, exactly i broke it too many times tweaking and fiddling
<holycow> Ofe, but google it, there is a fix, it is obscure tho
<Seveas> gentoo makes it so easy to break itself
<Paradoxx> hmm
<Seveas> hell, it will even randomly break without anybody doing anything
<Mazrim> lol
<Ofe> holycow:  by the way, I have a buddy on my computer right now thru ssh. He's trying to fix that problem. He's a linux-user, more experienced than me.
<Mazrim> but the cow logo IS cute
<Paradoxx> any1else experienceing problems connecting to msn with gaim?
<deFrysk> a gentoo distro with binaries only would be intresting tho
<Mazrim> yes
<holycow> Ofe, cool
<Paradoxx> bah, nevermind...
<Mazrim> paradoxx yes
<Mazrim> paradoxx: keeps disconnecting
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm a slack veteran new to Ubuntu. First install. No way to be root. Googled for it, but the suggested method 'sudo su -' and then 'passwd' doesn't seem to work. (Did an 'expert' mode install because I didn't want Grub to wipe my existing bootloader:oD). Anyway, I get told that my main user is not in the sudoers group. What now? Reboot in single user mode and add the user to... (what?) group?
<Paradoxx> it JUST worked, like that, i dunno y
<deFrysk> Paradoxx, I heard others having probs today with msn
<WebLOCH> Yeah im having trouble
<Paradoxx> kk
<VoX> kikinovak: nah easier way
<mztriz> hey does anyone know how to get my soundcard wokring? It's an snd cs4536. I got it to work yesterday by typing in cat /ect/ somthing?? I forgot and I didn't realize I had to do it everyday. I should have written it down. But anyway can someone help?
<kikinovak> VoX I'm all ears:oD
<deFrysk> !tell kikinovak about sudo
<VoX> kikinovak: can you get into X ?
<kikinovak> Actually I'm on my slack partition... I needed root rights to setup ppp, since I'm on dialup here.
<kikinovak> VoX but yeah I can get into X
<VoX> kikinovak: in x, go to applications -> system tools -> root terminal
<kikinovak> Vox I have kubuntu... is it the same there?
<mztriz> Can someone help me with my sound card? It's an snd cs4536
<WebLOCH> Jesu!
<WebLOCH> I can't believe it
<Ofe> holycow: with what phrase should I search for my speedproblem at google? :) I'm not that good at english, sry. :\
<holycow> no worries
<holycow> *hmmm*
<holycow> ubuntu linux slow modem speed
<holycow> :) lol
<holycow> start with that, sorry, don't have anything better for ya
<Ofe> btw: there's a couple more newbies with this problem at ubuntuforums.org. "really slow dowloadspeed with dialup" or somethig was the topic.
<Mazrim> very soon, I will have breezy
<Mazrim> muhahahaha
<Mazrim> then I will take over
<Mazrim> my comuter
<Ofe> holycow: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=381731#post381731
<Stricklin> Can you change the permissions of a folder and have it change the permissions of the underlying files as well, or do you have to go through and change those individually?
<nerdy2> you have to change those individually
<nalioth> Stricklin: use the recursive flag
<xTina> Stricklin: chmod -R is your friend
<WebLOCH> haha
<Stricklin> Okay, walk me through it?
<spanglesontoast> how can i be sure i'm using the correct repos
<nerdy2> chmod -R might be tricky to get right
<Stricklin> I'm extremely new to Linux
<holycow> lol
<holycow> i love to hear the "I'm extremely new to Linux"
<holycow> i just think thats awesome
<holycow> welcome Stricklin :)
<WebLOCH> Stricklin,  Handy tip... use the "man" command, to check out the manual for a command, like this... "man chmod"
* Stricklin thought for a moment you were going to make fun of me
<christian-> I'm extremely new to linux
<Stricklin> WebLOCH, here?
<holycow> Stricklin, thats in #debian
<holycow> >_>
* holycow noogies christian- 
<holycow> lol
<VoX> haha
<VoX> holycow: so true
<holycow> indeed :)
<Secreth`X> bah
<holycow> they are rather 'picky'
<Stricklin> man chmod
<Secreth`X> I`ve got a meeting
<Secreth`X> cya
<VoX> Stricklin: nono, do it in your terminal window
<holycow> the opes here have actually been very fair, and moderating is reasonable, dudes here answer all sorts of questions and make sure the language is cordial
<Stricklin> oh, I thought you might be talking about a bot
<holycow> its neat to see
<Seveas> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to seveas? I think not. Bot, plot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<drazQ> hmm, will all my drives show as /dev/hdax (where x is a number) ... cause I can't seem to mount a hd which I just formatted to Ext3 :
<drazQ> :/
<drazQ> err.. partitioned
<VoX> Stricklin: nono :) man stands for Manual. 95% of programs on a linux system have a 'man entry' which means you type "man <program name> and it'll give you the manual for it
<holycow> Stricklin, there is a command called 'mount'
<holycow> i dare you to ask someone publicly to check the linux 'manual' for 'mount'
<nalioth> Stricklin: you can also use "info" in place of "man'
<holycow> giggles all around
<maku> hi all
<maku> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 PR
<patrick__> howdy maku
<maku> patrick__, hiya
<nalioth> maku: congratulations!
<maku> but guys, /usr/include is missing all the headers
<patrick__> and ?? any noticable difference's compared too Hoary ?
<wacko_jacko> hello everyone...
<drazQ> hi wacko_jacko ! :D
* Stricklin boggles
<maku> patrick__, gnome 2.12 :))
<wacko_jacko> I have a problem with my kernel, will anyone try to help?
<Seveas> maku, duh, why would an ordinary user need headers?
<maku> i have Gigabit Yukon eth card but default installation isnt detecting it
<Seveas> Install the relevant packages if you need them
<drazQ> how do I get more info about e.g. /dev/hda1 (like drive size, etc.)
<wacko_jacko> seveas: hi, remember me? the mkinitrd didn't work
<patrick__> A yeah, sounds good, but what i understand is that's mostly eyecandy what's added !!
<maku> Seveas, the problem is how do i connect to internet as my card is not detected
<Toma-> anyone tried e17 yet?
<Seveas> maku, get a decent card ;)
<Toma-> well, 16.999
<Seveas> Toma-, yeah, still as bad as usual (so if you liked it before, you might like it still) :)
<maku> Seveas, the kernel has the option for it, but how do i recompile the kernel when all the headers are missing
<maku> :(
<Toma-> i see.
<theine> maku, which card is it?
<Seveas> maku, what's the driver you need?
<maku> Gigabit Yukon card
<Toma-> last i tried it, it crashes on me and went crazy
<maku> i have a toshiba laptop
<Seveas> meh, Yukon..
<elc2_> hi can anyone tell me the easiest way to install open office in ubuntu ?
<Seveas> which option exactly do you need for it?
<Seveas> elc2_, it's installed by default...
<maku> & does the preview release cd contains the kernel sources?
<Seveas> maku, no, lack of space
<wacko_jacko> elc2_: do you know how to use apt-get?
<elc2_> the newest bersion?
<Seveas> !info openoffice.org2 breezy
<ubotu> openoffice.org2: (OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0), section editors, is optional. Version: 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 192 kB
<Seveas> that version
<elc2_> i think so yes
<maku> Seveas, how do i get the source for the kernel in PR release?
<elc2_> how can i install it
<Seveas> maku, via the internet ;)
<elc2_> wacko_jackO_:
<Seveas> elc2_, it's installed by default on breezy...
<maku> Seveas, okie
<Seveas> maku, which kernel option exactly do you need for it?
<elc2_> i don't know
<maku> Seveas, but will it work with gcc4
<Seveas> maku, no, the kernel still needs gcc3.4
<theine> maku, you might want to install a daily build as the official kernel supports the gigabit yukon out of the box since 9/27/05
<Seveas> but that one is on the cd
<elc2_> i want to install the newest version of open office in ubuntu,  can anyone help me
<maku> Seveas, daily build of what? the kernel from ubuntu ?
<mztriz> Can someone help me with my sound card? It's an snd cs4536
<Seveas> theine, official kernel as in Ubuntu official or kernel.org official?
<anthrax[net] > can anybody help me to configure my ubuntu with sound?
<anthrax[net] > i've got an soundcard
<theine> Seveas, ubuntu official
<Seveas> theine, nice
<theine> Seveas, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47615
<maku> elc2, what system u have? i mean which ubuntu
<Seveas> maku, you should get more recent linux-image-2.6.12-9 packages via packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> no need for recompiling
<maku> ok
<theine> maku, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<maku> Seveas, thanks
<tombs> hi ppl
<Seveas> theine, thanks for the info, it has been asked a lot lately :)
<theine> Seveas, you're very welcome
<elc2_> ubuntu linux 5.04: The hoary hedgehog
<wacko_jacko> elc2_: why do you want the latest version? It might not be worth the trouble. I mean, "latest" is relative.
<wacko_jacko> I updated my kernel (2.6.10-5-386) to security update 2.6.10-34.6 and now it won't boot with error "Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS:Unable to mount root fs on unknown -block(0,0)" (I'm using hoary with standard sources, not even universe or multiverse). Help. :(
<elc2_> i need it for the data base
<wacko_jacko> elc2_: which version do you need?
<elc2_> 2.0
<Stricklin> Wah! I need help! :)
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, you might want to try this in your chrooted system: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<maku> elc2, get the latest office rpms from openoffice website, convert them to deb using alien & install using dpkg
<wacko_jacko> elc2_: which version is included in the standard hoary repositories?
<drazQ> I used partition magic to create an ext3 parition of my deskstar disk .. now I get an "EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock" error when trying to mount it .. suggestions to what I did wrong?
<Seveas> maku, eww no
<Seveas> elc2_, upgrade to breezy
<Seveas> hoary has no decent OO.o2
<Seveas> and will never have it
<elc2_> sorry but i am a new user of ubuntu so your terms are very technnical to me
<elc2_> if anyone can help me please
<Seveas> elc2_, upgrade to breezy <--
<wacko_jacko> seveas: should I chroot from the livecd or do you think it will also be ok to chroot from a different debian-based distro?
<elc2_> what's breezy?
<drazQ> Seveas: do you know what might cause 'EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock' ?
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, makes no difference, as long as you are chrooted into your system :)
<drazQ> elc2_: breezy is the newest release of ubuntu
<Seveas> drazQ, disk error
<Seveas> elc2_, for upgrade notes, look in the topic
<patrick__> wacko_jacko ?? what exactly do you mean ?
<maku> Seveas, but new ubuntu wont install on the previous one
<wacko_jacko> seveas: well "uname -r" might give a different value
<Seveas> if you really need OO.o2 that is your only option
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, true, but you get the meaning :)
<elc2_> can you tell me how can i update hedgehog to breezy?
<Seveas> elc2_, for upgrade notes, look in the topic <---
<drazQ> Seveas: yes, do you have a pointer to what I should do (e..g a tutorial on partitioning the disc for ubuntu .. ext3 can handle 500GB in one partition right?)
<Seveas> maku, upgrades are very easy!
<elc2_> where is that one?
<wacko_jacko> seveas: in other words, should I use the ubuntu kernel version or the kernel version from the distro I'm chrooting with?
<ccooke> !tell elc2 about breezy
<Seveas> elc2_, Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<drazQ> elc2_: Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<wacko_jacko> patrick__:: what are you referring to?
<maku> Seveas, if u have a working net card :)
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, ubuntu kernel package version
<patrick__> mode +i
<Seveas> type dpkg -l 'linux-image*' in the chroot to find out the exact name
<patrick__> wacko jacko, your reply that i had to change mode to + i (don't understand )
<wacko_jacko> seveas: 2.6.10-5-386 or the security update 2.6.10-34.6?
<Seveas> 2.6.10-5-386
<theine> maku, why don't you try a recent daily build of the Ubuntru live-cd and see if your network card is detected
<Seveas> maku, true :)
<Seveas> but if you grab a recent linux-image-* package it will work :)
<maku> theine, Seveas okie ;-)
<Seveas> and then you can update the rest
<Stricklin> I don't understand exactl what -rwxr-xr-x means
<wacko_jacko> patrick__: I think you're confused, that  is just some kind of thing in the IRC channel....it wasn't me
<patrick__> modus +i
<Stricklin> I'm guessing rw is read/write?
<deFrysk> yup
<Seveas> Stricklin, it means: regular file with read and execute permissions for everyone and write permission for the owner
<Seveas> patrick__, hint: /umode +i
<patrick__> oke, it's the BOT i guess, stillhave to find out what that is, thx !!
<patrick__> Seveas, done that !!!
<theine> maku, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily-live/current/
<Stricklin> Where can I read up on exactly what that means? I mean, where do folks recommend?
<maku> Seveas, do i need to get just the packages on http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-386
<Stricklin> Is there like, a newbie's site?
<maku> theine, i think, i just need the updated kernel & modules.  :)
<kemik> Stricklin:  the wiki/forums or google or the man-pages
<^^PooLups^^> hi alll
<^^PooLups^^> i have a problem on my ubuntu linux
<^^PooLups^^> i have a lan connction adsl
<maku> ^^PooLups^^, go on
<theine> maku, sure, that will suffice of course
<Seveas> maku, yeah
<maku> theine, Seveas okie
<^^PooLups^^> i have configured router by dhcp protocol
<Seveas> Stricklin, doc.ubuntu.com
<patrick__> umode help
<^^PooLups^^> but the connection is very very slow
<patrick__> help umode
<patrick__> help /umode
<patrick__> help -l
<^^PooLups^^> whot i can do?
<patrick__> help
<Seveas> patrick__, please stop flooding the channel
<Seveas> read an irc tutorial
<patrick__> excuse me
<deFrysk> lol
<deFrysk> patrick__, always start with an /
<deFrysk>  like /help
<wacko_jacko> seveas: I think I might be getting to the source of the problem....I seem to have many kernels here, can I PM you the output of "dpkg -l"?
<Seveas> wacko_jacko, sure
<patrick__> thx de Frysk, but i will take the advice, first learn bit more about IRC commands
<deFrysk> patrick__, google is your friend :)
<maku> Seveas, when i open http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-386, there is no link to download this package, it just gives me a dependency download of 2.6.12.9
<patrick__> *smile*
<deFrysk> patrick__, and go to #flood to try things
<Seveas> maku, sec...
<maku> Seveas, oki
<patrick__> in this channel ?? that doesn't bother others etc?
<kemik> patrick__:  no in #flood
<kemik> this is #ubuntu
<Stricklin> Whoa! My screen is going all freaky!
<patrick__> oke !!!
<patrick__> enjoy your sunday, ciao !!!!
<Stricklin> WTF?
* Mazrim is cold
<deFrysk> patrick__, lesson one : /j #flood
<^^PooLups^^> how i can fix a slow adsl?
<^^PooLups^^> :
<^^PooLups^^> i'm desperate
<Seveas> maku, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.12%2Flinux-image-2.6.12-9-386_2.6.12-9.19_i386.deb&md5sum=388ddf721aea29d55d2f87c63744d08d&arch=i386&type=main
<kemik> ^^PooLups^^:  get fiber ;)
<^^PooLups^^> is very slow
<kemik> ^^PooLups^^:  if you want good help, you'll have to formulate a good question
<maku> Seveas, gee... thanks
<^^PooLups^^> i have configured with automatic dhcp
<^^PooLups^^> protocol
<^^PooLups^^> i have a router
<nalioth> ^^call your ISP
<^^PooLups^^> all work
<^^PooLups^^> lan
<nalioth> ^^PooLups^^: call your ISP
<^^PooLups^^> irc
<nalioth> ^^PooLups^^: and type in sentences
<^^PooLups^^> but my wondows go very well
<^^PooLups^^> and also a mandrake
<^^PooLups^^> thay all work
<^^PooLups^^> why?
<Mazrim> 25 minutes until ubuntu becomes brezzy
<kemik> ^^PooLups^^:  because writing 2 words / line is spamming
<elc2_> help
<elc2_> !
<ubotu> elc2_: Syntax error in line 1
<kemik> !help
<deFrysk> :D
<maku> guys whats the difference between 386 & 686 kernels?
<elc2_> help!
<maku> elc2_, yeah
<Seveas> maku, the -686 are tuned for P4
<kemik> elc2_:  got a question ?
<Mazrim> maku: 386 is older
<elc2_> how can i update my system to brezzy>
<deFrysk> elc2_, see /topic
<Seveas> elc2_, 4(!) people gave you the link to the upgrade notes
<Mazrim> elcs_: open up synatic
<Seveas> READ THAT PAGE
<maku> Seveas, Mazrim, i have centrino, should i go for 686?
<elc2_> then?
<Mazrim> I dunno
<Mazrim> elcs_: hit settings | repos
<Seveas> maku, yes
<zpierreski> centrino =686
<^^PooLups^^> ecuseme for my spam...i'm not very able in irc sessions but i have this problem only on the ubuntu pc 2 windows one and a Mandriva too...works well..is a config problem?
<maku> Seveas, okie
<deFrysk> elc2_, geez its in the topic , the upgradenotes
<Mazrim> elcs_: then replace "hoary" with "breezy"
<elc2_> where can i find that one
<Seveas> :S
<deFrysk> geez
<Seveas> elc2_, for the last time http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<elc2_> how can i use that one, i don't even know what to do with it
<Seveas> elc2_, READ it
<deFrysk> smells like trolling ? or is it me ?
<elc2_> sorry, to tell you the truth i am a new user
<nalioth> deFrysk: you using "Troll Essence nose spray"?
<deFrysk> elc2_, then open that link and READ it
<maku> & guys, hibernate option, how does it works? when i hibernate, i do see the screen going blank, but how do i restore the session?
<deFrysk> Nakkel, just ran out :D
<Seveas> elc2_, new users should be able to read too...
<deFrysk> nalioth,
<Seveas> maku, when you power it on again it should restore
<elc2_> technical term!
<maku> Seveas, it boots up with grub & a everything starts from starting, not the previous session
<Seveas> maku, hmm, that's bad, do you have a swap partition?
<Seveas> a big one preferably :)
<maku> Seveas, nope
<ompaul> where is smeg on the breezy menu?
<maku> Seveas, okay...
<deFrysk> ompaul, righklick the menu
<maku> Seveas, got it
<hubsi> bin wieder da :)
<wacko_jacko> elc1_: which terms don't you understand? I will try to explain.
<ompaul> not nice - not obvious
<wacko_jacko> elc2_: which terms don't you understand? I will try to explain.
<deFrysk> ompaul, ten go to edit menu
<ompaul> deFrysk, there :)
<Stricklin> I found this, and it's making for an interesting read: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<spola> ive got problems with my printer, i set everthing up but it wont print, under XP its no problem
<Seveas> ompaul, apps -> system tools -> apps menu editor
<maku> Seveas, but not having swap, will it have a -ve impact? i have 256 mb ram
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> maku, hibernation uses swap partition to store memory contents
<Seveas> that's why you need a (preferably big) swap
<mbpillai> spola: which is the printer
<maku> Seveas, other than hibernation?
<spola> mbpillai, its a canon bjc 4200
<spanglesontoast> bah ?
<spanglesontoast> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i486-linux/3.3.5/../../../crt1.o(.text+0x18): In function `_start':
<mato> AAA
<mbpillai> spola : drivers available in rpm format excat url in a couple of minutes.  I have to search for it
<spola> thx
<spola> its wierd under gentoo it worke like that no hassle
<^^PooLups^^> tks for help bye bye :|
<zpierreski> Although I can get flash video out of my mozilla firefox flash plugin,  **I can't get any sound!**
<zpierreski> what should I do?
<spola> it always prints like two lines of pixels then it just quits
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks for smeg :) we needed it
<nalioth> ompaul: amaranth wrote smeg
<steven_> good morning everyone
<ompaul> doh
<nalioth> ompaul: amaranth writes smeg
<mbpillai> ftspola :ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
* Seveas has had nothing to do with smeg :)
<Seveas> except that I always recommend it
<mbpillai> spola :ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/
<zpierreski> does anyone know how to get sound out of the mozilla firefox flash plugin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> at least he is not here :)
<Seveas> zpierreski, wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mbpillai> spola :it is in rpm format use alien to convert to deb format and install using dpkg -i filename
<spola> which one do i need?
<steven_> How is sudo secure when your using the same password as the user?
<holycow> its not secure at all especially since user passwords are usually trivial
<holycow> however
<Mazrim> wow
<Mazrim> that is reall cool
<zpierreski> works great, thanx a ton Seveas!
<holycow> an administrator will normally create an 'administrator' type account that has sudo priviledges with a tough pass
<holycow> and let the user have access to an account with few or no sudo priviledges for normal use
<mbpillai> spola : I have not tried :  bjfilter-pixusip4100-2.50-2.i386.rpm and  bjfilter-common-2.50-2.i386.rpm
<zpierreski> how can u edit a user's sudo priveleges?
<spola> sudo only has a password so that someone passing by can't quickly do stuff as root
<steven_> ok so then how do I disable sudo?
<spola> thx
<Seveas> steven_, remove all users from /etc/sudoers or uninstall sudo :)
<mbpillai>  spola : sudo passwd root to set up root password
<nalioth> steven_: it's not a good idea to disable sudo or circumvent it
<holycow> or modify /etc/sudoers for proper access ... i don't know what the possibilities are tho
<nalioth> steven_: only the first user has the power. any further users added have no priveleges
<ompaul> steven_ why did someone go to the bother of writing it in '80/81 and someone else go to the bother of writing  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo ?
<zpierreski> is that by default steven_?
<Secreth`X> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I heard windowsdrives is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<ompaul> steven_ btw that was retorical - requires no answer
<Stricklin> I'd like to copy my (Windows) backup Thunderbird mail and mail preferences directory to /etc/mozilla-thunderbird/, but it says I don't have permissions. I'm betting there's an easy fix for that?
<Secreth`X> sry nalioth :p
<Shin_Gouki> hi nalioth , remember me? ^^
<steven_> nalioth, I have to have real secure loptops for all are customer base and info's are on them.... I would feel better going back to root....
<holycow> Stricklin, don't do that
<Shin_Gouki> hi nalioth , remember me? ^^ i finished the server install!!!
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: great!
<holycow> Stricklin, copy it to your home dir /home/user/mozilla/whatever
<Shin_Gouki> hi nalioth , remember me? ^^ i finished the server install, still no gui...
<Stricklin> holycow, why not?
<holycow> Stricklin, because its stupid, your preferences are in your user dir
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: install xfce4
<Stricklin> oh
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shin_Gouki about apt
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, if i got a USB NIC how do i find drivers for it?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, not net acces ATM :/ , first i need to get this USB nic workin
<holycow> Stricklin, /etc is for system wide preferences, user specific stuff is in /home, keep your personal settings there
<mbpillai>  spola :try modifying /etc/sudoers   commentout the line starting with %admin
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you need to find the chipset for the nic (although it should work o-o-t-b)
<Secreth`X> cya guys
<Stricklin> Is there some way I can get Gnome to stop resizing my windows? It's very annoying.
<holycow> what do you mean resizing
<Heijmen> hey everybody... is there some way to get sound back on my system? took out my speakers last night and after i plugged em back in the sound is gone... what's up with that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<holycow> Heijmen, check to make sure you have not muted the mixr in upper right hand corner ...
<holycow> ... then right click on volume dealy and do 'open volume control'
<holycow> make sure your mixer settings are correct
<holycow> in the mixer under 'file change device' you can select the proper sound device for your system
<holycow> give that a shot first
<maku> hi all, i'm back, had a powercut :)
<Stricklin> If I move to /home/foo/ and maximize it, when I move backwards to /home it goes back to being minimized
<holycow> Stricklin, you aren't 'moving' anywhere
<holycow> you misunderstand
<holycow> you have two options:
<holycow> a) user non spatial nautilus from application/system/file browser
<holycow> that will get you windows like file browser
<Vegar> Is it possible to migrate from debian to Ubuntu without reinstalling the system?
<comforteagle> where can I find a current list of repos for hoary?  I used the ubuntuguid, but it cant
<nightswim> I wouldnt count on it
<holycow> or b) what you are using now is 'spatial nautilus'.  spatial nautilus remember each individual windows position and size, and ech folder is opened in a new window
<comforteagle> find java/azureus etc etc
<Stricklin> Well, the good news is I have mail for the first time in several days :)
<holycow> Stricklin, what you actually want to do is mix both forms of nauitlus for specific file management tasks
<holycow> different types of work require different workflows, its nice to have the option
<basti__> Why is my startpage www.whatuseek.com and I cant remove it? =(
<nalioth> comforteagle: ubuntuguide is poison
<nalioth> ubotu: tell comforteagle about sources
<Stricklin> holycow, so, if I go to /home/foo/ and maximize it, the next time I view that directory it'll be maximized already?
<holycow> but you are NOT moving backward and forward, you are litterally opening new windows and closing old ones in 'spatial nautilus'
<holycow> Stricklin, correct
<Heijmen> holycow, thanxxx for the help... not working tho, nothing's changed. dunno...
<holycow> Heijmen, if nothing is changed the speakers don't work?
<Stricklin> oh, well... maybe that's better :)
<Heijmen> holycow, guess so, heh, they worked yesterday, but yeah, who knows... thanxxx for the help tho
<holycow> Stricklin, remember its just a tool, learn the tool and learn how it behaves, then figure out how to use it best
<dpro\> how do i make programs like cups stop loading at startup?
<holycow> Stricklin, most people get stuck on the immediate emotional impression of something like 'spatial nautilus'
<basti__> Am I the first one to get my Firefok hijacked in ubuntu? :(
<holycow> Stricklin, breezy will have an updated nautilus with an interesting twist to spatial
<holycow> basti__, what do you mean hijacked?
<holycow> you mean a popup?
<Snark> hi
<comforteagle> ubotu: tell comforteagle about java
<holycow> Heijmen, yeah sorry, you need to make sure speakers are guaranteed to work before you proceed
<basti__> holycow, when I start I get www.whatuseek.com as startpage even though it isnt set as startpage
<Snark> I installed drgeo 1.0.0-1build1 (breezy/universe)
<Snark> it doesn't work at all because apparently it cannot make the link between the glade file and the code
<holycow> basti__, what? what happens if you change home page to something else?
<Snark> ie: it shows the ui, but nothing is bound to anything
<Concord_Dawn> Does anyone know if, when you close a VNC connection, the session stays open?
<Snark> except closing the window to quitting
<Snark> Concord_Dawn: it stays open
<Snark> you can close the client and it will just stay open
<Concord_Dawn> :o!
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth!, i found the Chipset: REaltek RTL8150 USB 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter
<Concord_Dawn> thanks :)
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth!, and sadly NO it seems NOT to be suppourted ootb :/
<holycow> basti__, results?
<elc3> hi
<basti__> holycow, samo thing =(
<elc3> i need help
<basti__> some
<basti__> same
<holycow> basti__, do apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox
<holycow> then reinstall it
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , give the guides solutions for USB NIC install issues?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: try the realtec website/forums for a way to enable it here
<holycow> or rather
<holycow> actually try this
<holycow> hangon
<holycow> oh okay, move your .mozilla directory to somewhere else
<holycow> then restart firefox
<kbrosnan> I used chown/chmod to take control of some files and I still cannot delete/modify them
<mbpillai> basti__, : apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<holycow> does it still come up with that page on start?
<christian-> how do I full screen mplayer from the terminal ?
<christian-> mplayer -what file.avi
<holycow> mbpillai, i want him to move his settings, i am wondering if this is an exploit or not ... if its in his home dir not sure, if its in /etc/ it's weird
<scenestar> gday all, can anyone of you please take the time and patience to help me with setting up wine PROPERLY, i messed up several times, did a fresh new isntall of ubuntu hoary and im looking for the best way to have wine run msn and IE without past lockups
<maku> christian-, mplayer file.avi -fullscreen
<christian-> thanks
<maku> :)
<basti__> I did uninstall
<Stricklin> Is there a way to view .wmv files in Linux?
<basti__> but it coultdn remove all  files..
<elc3> help please in installing open office 2.0 beta in ubuntu hoary
<mbpillai> basti__, : then delete ~/.mozilla   also
<dpro\> how do i make programs like cups stop loading at startup?
<scenestar> Stricklin: there is a package in the repositry
<scenestar> that allows you to play them
<maku> Stricklin, mplayer
<Stricklin> maku, scenestar thanks
<christian-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<christian-> !mplayer
<christian-> Those two
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<scenestar> can someone help me out with wine?
<scenestar> i cant find the latest winetools package
<scenestar> just the tar
<Mazrim> ugh
<Mazrim> install is not working
<Mazrim> can anyone help me?
<scenestar> Mazrim: of what?
<kbrosnan> holycow: rarely Firefox will parse part of the startup as a url to go, since it is not a vaild url a google IFL search brings up a random page, that might be what happened to basti__
<Mazrim> breezy
<wacko_jacko> mazrim: what's the problem?
<basti__> I set www.google.com as startpage
<dpro\> omfg! why are you ignoring me...
<dpro\> i asked like twice
<Mazrim> some error about ndiswrapper failed to be over written
<Mazrim> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.6_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Mazrim> tha
<Mazrim> t
<Mazrim> than it just quits out
<wacko_jacko> dpro: type "man init.d"
<holycow> kbrosnan, interesting, i was suspecting something like that
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, thaaank you!
<pl_ice> hi
<wacko_jacko> dpro: nevermind that doesn't work
<Stricklin> I must need to add repositories, because it's telling me it can't find those packages
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, just found out
<holycow> kbrosnan, if removing the .mozilla dir i would of guessed it must be something like that, but if its something with /etc we might of had an interesting situation
<dpro\> Stricklin, then just add some...
<wacko_jacko> dpro\: ok
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, that it didnt work :P
<basti__> still there wtf?
<Mazrim> anyone?
<basti__> now I take use blank page
<holycow> basti__, select the blank page icon, or just leave it blank
<wacko_jacko> dpro\: I can't remember the syntax.....but there is some manual that will tell you all about startup
<Mazrim> can anyone help me with that problem, or point me where to look?
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, isnt there a tool like in gentoo called rc-update
<holycow> sorry about:blank thats how
<mbpillai> holycow:  reinstalling without removing ~/.files  may not give the desired results
<Ofe> Would anyone know how to set 56000bps a-link voice-faxmodem with a conexant chipset from 9600bps to 56000bps?
<holycow> mbpillai, indeed, you told him to do that without deleting ~./ first remember?
<holycow> ;)
<christian-> How do I fullscreen a file in mplayer? I just did mplayer -fs file.avi, and it fullscreened the window, but not the video output. Leaving me with an entirely black screen with just a little window (500x500 ish) inside playing the video file
<basti__> same thing. I think it might have been some extension that screwed me =/
<holycow> basti__, same thing what?
<Goek> hej MikkelK  - smut ind i #ubuntu-dk
<holycow> did you delete your ./mozilla from /home/user?
<basti__> I start firefox and it go to www.whatuseek.com
<holycow> please actually provide complete information if you want to continue to recieve help
<wacko_jacko> dpro\: yeah, but it is very confusing...you see there are about 20 different ways to initialize programs on bootup in unix and most versions of linux mix and match
<mbpillai> holycow: ya it is a logocal error sorry
<wacko_jacko> dpro\: rc is one of them
<basti__> holycow, yeah I did  rm -rf ~/.mozilla/
<holycow> that would of removed extensions too
<holycow> thats where they are stored ... well most of them
<basti__> yeah they are gone but not that damn page
<holycow> i've seen a few that install in /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox ...
<holycow> basti__, remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox as well
<HCl> is there any way to upgrade to breezy?
<HCl> oh
<HCl> xD
<HCl> nevermind >.>;;
* HCl reads the topic
<nalioth> HCl: please dont flood
<Stricklin> Man, I like this way better than Kubuntu
<wacko_jacko> dpro\: usually if you poke around /etc/init.d/ you will find what you're looking for
<HCl> i'm not flooding -.-...
<holycow> basti__, then reinstall firefox
<pl_ice> borin'
<silwol> is it already possible to send files to a mobile telephone over bluetooth using the gnome-bluetooth tools or can they currently only be received?
<christian-> How do I fullscreen a file in mplayer? I just did mplayer -fs file.avi, and it fullscreened the window, but not the video output. Leaving me with an entirely black screen with just a little window (500x500 ish) inside playing the video file
<holycow> basti__, if it still comes back remove /etc/mozilla-firefox, but that shouldn't do anythign because if you apt-get remove --purge mozilla-firefox that will remove that dir for sure
<Knelix2> How do I get Firefox to play mpeg movies?
<pl_ice> silwol , yeh 2 way communication
<basti__> what is /usr/bin/mozilla exactly?
<holycow> not /mozilla
<holycow> /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<holycow> its the actual binaries dir for firefox
<silwol> pl_ice: how do I do this? some drag&drop?
<holycow> system wide plugins and extensions can get stored there
<basti__> sudo
<Knelix2> hmm. There's an MPEG extension/plugin I assume.
<basti__> ops :P
<Knelix2> I normally let QT handle stuff... But I haven't seen a QT plugin for Mozilla.
<pl_ice> silwol , pologies :/ though u wrote gammu not gnome ... sorry i use gammu ...
<silwol> ok
<pl_ice> silwol use gammu ,it's wicked :D
<yuacht> hello
<yuacht> i've got some problems, just dist-upgraded fr?rom hoary to breezy
<Kuolio> :/
<silwol> pl_ice: i'll give it a try. although the tools in breezy seem to get working now....
<pl_ice> i'm so bored...
<pl_ice> silwol  ;) i'll wait till breezy works fully ...
<silwol> pl_ice: does gammu work with siemens telephones too?
<Kuolio> yuacht: I feel your pain, i tried to dist-upgrade few weeks back and it went so horribly wrong that I ended up doing a clean install
<christian-> How do I fullscreen a file in mplayer? I just did mplayer -fs file.avi, and it fullscreened the window, but not the video output. Leaving me with an entirely black screen with just a little window (500x500 ish) inside playing the video file <- Someone just msg me the answer, please?
<Knelix2> I don't see a /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.
<pl_ice> silwol , there are 2 main programs for phones, one is gnokii, other gammu, visit their site, but yeh they take (try) all phone companies,
<_Tirian_> I'm considering switching to Ubuntu, and I have a few questions. One, does Ubuntu handle multiple monitors automaticly, or do I have to manually edit my xorg.conf?
<yuacht> i get errors trying to install the lsb, postfix, mutt, courier and mailx... gives me errors
<yuacht> and i can't start x
<atripathi> Finally dualbooted Windows2003 but it took 3 installs of ubuntu
<Ofe> Would anyone know how to set 56000bps a-link external voice-faxmodem with a conexant chipset from 9600bps to 56000bps? It doesn't say anywhere that it's 9600bps. But firefox dowloads maximum of 900bytes/s and synaptic too. anyone, help?
<holycow> Knelix, thats because you don't have mozilla-firefox installed
* GNeRaL S.a.
<Knelix2> holycow: I'm using it right now.
<GNeRaL> hi
<basti__> ok now it works. I had to do apt-get remove --purge firefox
<holycow> yuacht, for now its all manual, there is no gui for autoconfiguring that
<basti__> kinda strange though. wonder what caused it :S
<basvg> hmm, I just changed the primary group of the one user that had root access on my box.. now I get complaints that I'm not in the sudoers file. IS this fixable?
<Knelix2> holycow: It's installed with the standard package.
<GNeRaL> i've problem about sound card on vcd ? :|
* basvg did a wrong usermod  :(
<holycow> yuacht, just wait, xorg is being nicely modularized and upgraded, eventually a gui will exist
<stpere> Ofe, go to /etc/ppp/peers
<holycow> Knelix, how can you be using it then? are you sure your not using epiphany?
<JustinHH> how can i see the partitions and their name?
<holycow> oryour not in the wrong dir?
<stpere> Ofe, look for the file describing your connexion
<stpere> connection*
<holycow> Knelix, try sudo updatedb && locate mozilla-firefox
<stpere> Ofe, it's probably ppp0
<stpere> Ofe edit it as root
<Knelix2> holycow: No, it's FF 1.0.7.
<pl_ice> JustinHH  cat /proc/partitions or fdisk -i /dev/hdx
<yuacht> holycow: well the damage is already done. how can i reset everything to hoary?
<Ofe> stpere : it's ppp0. I tried pppconfig before and it didn't help.
<GNeRaL> root@issever:/home/muhsin # sudo apt-get install libnt*
<GNeRaL> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 zkaynak geici olarak kullansz)
<GNeRaL> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GNeRaL> root@issever:/home/muhsin #
<holycow> yuacht, what is done? more information please
<stpere> Ofe, add the line 115200
<GNeRaL> what must i do, please help me :|
<holycow> yuacht, all you need is a good xorg.conf file, i guess you didn't make a backup?
<JustinHH> pl_ice,  i wannt to see also the file system
<holycow> basti__, progress?
<JustinHH> pl_ice,  i wannt to see also the file system. there is a configure file or something with all the partitions
<holycow> GNeRaL, you have to installation processes open.  usually people have the gui installer running while using command line to install stuff
<Ofe> stpere: "bash: /etc/ppp/peers: is a directory" what command should I use? I'm a newbie with linux. :)
<stpere> ok
<holycow> GNeRaL, or multiple terminals using install that they forgot about
<yuacht> holycow: i just can't get lsb + deps installed, neither mutt, courier or mailx
<stpere> Ofe: cd /etc/ppp/peers
<holycow> ifyou are not sure, log out and log back in
<scenestar> hey
<JustinHH> the grub loder is not working any more and i can not ron windows or linux
<scenestar> whenever i put my laptop in sleep
<JustinHH> from mmy hdd
<stpere> Ofe, sudo nano ppp0
<Knelix2> What do I use as root password in Ubuntu?
<holycow> yuacht, what? what does that haveto do with xorg?
<scenestar> i cant get it back up
<GNeRaL> hmm, i try holycow , thanks
<JustinHH> Knelix,  root
<scenestar> Knelix: sudo passwd
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Knelix2 about root
<holycow> Knelix, nothing, there is no root pass in ubuntu
<JustinHH> Knelix,  your user password
<SanderD> Hi. My HP PSC 1215 printer doesn't print black -- only gray and colour. In Windows it can print black. How do I fix this?
<holycow> Knelix, everything is via sudo
<pl_ice> JustinHH sudo fdisk -i /dev/hdx gives me what types of pratitions i got
<yuacht> holycow: lol nothing, i never said anything about xorg.
<stpere> Ofe, add 115200 on a line alone
<atripathi> will sudo apt-get install mjpegtools   install mp3 support ?
<holycow> you were asking about dual screen and how to fix your xorg
<nalioth> scenestar: that is not the ubuntu way
<pl_ice> JustinHH , /etc/fstab for partitions mounting
<shackan> is there anything like gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, but working 'the other way round' ?
<Ofe> stpere: to the last line? no matter where?
<stpere> Ofe, no matter where
<holycow> then you randomly switch questions without referencing the last question to first set of inquiries
<holycow> if you can't keep track, i don't feel the need to help
<yuacht> holycow: you're mistaking me for someone else, i?'ve never said anything about dualscreen
<atripathi> someone answer me...I am a newbie here
<crtr> how to refresh my desktop ?
<Ofe> stpere: ok, did that. do I have to save somewhere or make it apply?
<Knelix2> JustinHH: It's not accepting it when I try to run as root in Gnome via the "Run as a different user" app.
<holycow> yuacht, inded then, my appologies
<ZzZzenwhen> crtr
<stpere> Ofe, press CTRL+O
<stpere> it will save your file
<yuacht> holycow: no problem.
<atripathi> hey stpere
<yuacht> can i downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<stpere> Ofe, hangup your connection
<crtr> ZzZzenwhen, ?
<ZzZzenwhen> open up /home/Desktop in nautilus and hit refresh
<atripathi> will sudo apt-get install mjpegtools  install mp3 playback ??
<crtr> 10q
<stpere> Ofe, then dialup again
<ZzZzenwhen> /home/user/Desktop
<nalioth> Knelix2: there is no root account. and it's a VERY bad idea to let gnome gui have root powers
<Ofe> stpere: thank you stpere. that should do it? See you soon. :)
<basti__> holycow, its gone
<stpere> Ofe, yes, should be ok
<holycow> basti__, :)
<basti__> dunno what caused it though
<holycow> basti__, an extension
<JustinHH> Knelix, the root password is the passord of your first user made on ubuntu. for example you made a user called Knelix and the password logmein then your root password is logmein
<JustinHH> at least that works to me
<holycow> basti__, i'm relatively sure you accepted the installation of an extension from an unauthorized source somewhere
<nightswim> JustinHH: that's not the root password
<stpere> atripathi, I recommend simply doing : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<nightswim> that's /your/ password
<basti__> yeah. I wante the adblock extension
<GNeRaL> now, i receivin this error: muhsin@issever:~/Desktop$ wine mirc616.exe
<GNeRaL> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GNeRaL> muhsin@issever:~/Desktop$
<atripathi> stpere...what will it do .. may i have a little info over that ?
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, ok, i found out at last
<stpere> atripathi, every application using gstreamer will be able to read mp3s
<atripathi> will it install mp3 codecs ?
<basti__> but official one didnt work so I took it from somewhere else
<nalioth> nightswim: the root account is disabled by default. the first users pass is functionally equivelant
<dpro\> wacko_jacko, just install sysvconfig
<atripathi> does xmms use it ?
<stpere> it's a plugin for gstreamer that will enable the mad decoder
<holycow> basti__, if removing your moz directories fixed it, thats where it was located, i was afraid that they horked something else on your system which would of been serious
<stpere> atripathi, it's a mp3 decoder
<holycow> basti__, download it from the mozilla website for extensions, i use it and it works great.
<atripathi> ok thanks i will try it now
<atripathi> :)
<yuacht> can i downgrade from breezy to hoary? anyone?
<Kyral> yuacht, nope
<holycow> basti__, make sure to NEVER download extension from anywhere but the moz website, and then be carefull
<inc|freaky> yuacht: no
<basti__> ak thx :)
<christian-> what is the command to fullscreen mplayer ? -fs merely fullscreens the window, not the video output
<stpere> atripathi, you will be able to play mp3 in rhythmbox for example
<JustinHH> nightswim,  well in ubuntu at the firs login it works to me
<holycow> basti__, if you installed adblock from somewhere else, someone modified it to include that redirect ... bad bad bad :)
<inc|freaky> yuacht: you can but its not supported and you will run in many problems i guess there is a guide for debian for downgrading just search the web ive never done it and i wouldnt do it though
<pl_ice> i'm bored, any one for a beer?
<nalioth> yuacht: very very difficult. easier to reinstall
<holycow> pl_ice, can you fax over a bottle?
<JustinHH> how do i mount a drive?
<holycow> >_>
<inc|freaky> pl_ice: sure if yya have one for me :D
<atripathi> stpere:   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kbrosnan> any thoughts on why if I am the owner and have full permissions I cannot delete/modify files/folders
<pl_ice> ok, my buy, but u guys get here ;)
<Knelix2> nalioth: Yes, so everyone keeps saying.. I just don't understand how I can do some real file management and work without being able to login as root every once in a while in Gnome. So, it's okay to sudo, etc in the terminal or CLI, but give root powers to the gui front end..  oh no... seriously that's a huge deficiency, the way I see it.
<inc|freaky> JustinHH: mount /dev/device /dir/to/mount/it/in
<nalioth> atripathi: so do what it says
<JustinHH> but i don't know the exact device name
<JustinHH> :(
<holycow> kbrosnan, you can only delete your own by default.  to delete other files you can do sudo rm filename ...e tc.
<holycow> kbrosnan, be very carefull
<kemik> JustinHH:  "sudo fdisk -l"
<yuacht> ok... well, can somebody send me their breezy sources.list with universe and such enabled? mine's messed up
<JustinHH> the partition name
<JustinHH> right
<nalioth> Knelix2: gnome doesnt play well empowered (causes lots of userspace problems afterward)
<pl_ice> JustinHH , what u trying to mount?
<atripathi> Reading package lists... Done
<basti__> holycow, yeah those bastards :(
<atripathi> Building dependency tree... Done
<atripathi> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<nalioth> yuacht: /msg ubotu sources
<Toma-> whats the command that makes deb packages?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell atripathi about sources
<Kyral> from what?
<Toma-> fom source
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Toma- about checkinstall
<stpere> atripathi, you need to add some repositories
<JustinHH> a partition in order to reinstall grub from dos
<Kyral> if you download stuff from the apt-source its dpkg-buildpackage
<stpere> atripathi, read what ubotu says
<JustinHH> my hdd doesn't boot any more
<inc|freaky> nalioth: im always using checkinstall now :)
<JustinHH> i am using now the live cd
<JustinHH> :((
<kbrosnan> I own the files, I chowned them
<pl_ice> JustinHH , do u know on which hd it is, or it's size?
<Knelix2> naliot: Honestly, I think that needs to be addressed at some point.
<atripathi> yeah i got it
<holycow> basti__, well the responsobility is yours, never ever trust anone on the net, even us.  keep an eye on all communities, if a community has a vested interest in 'moral' subjects like say here and keeping things safe then you might consider trusting a few people :)
<JustinHH> grub?
<Knelix2> nalioth, that is.
<atripathi> will do it now
<Kyral> but if you are doing something that has never been "debianized" before and want to do it RIGHT then look in the Debian New Maintainers Guide
<JustinHH> pl_ice,  grub instaled?
<yuacht> hmm, how do i switch windows in irssi`? =)
<JustinHH> yes
<nalioth> Knelix2: address it to the gnome team
<kemik> Knelix2:  cant you just run nautilus with gksudo and problem's solved
<JustinHH> but i don`t know what i should do
<ultramancool> hi
<christian-> what is the command to fullscreen mplayer ? -fs merely fullscreens the window, not the video output
<Toma-> Kyral: making rpms was more fun :(
<ultramancool> what's the su group in ubuntu?
<ultramancool> there no wheel
<Knelix2> nalioth: Yeah, maybe I will. Doubt they'll listen to little me, but sure.
<pl_ice> JustinHH there is howto on ubuntuforums.org for recovering grub
<JustinHH> if i run the setup cd will i be able to  access windows
<kemik> ultramancool:  admin i think
<christian-> Oh, and it's the same with -fs -fstype fullscreen
<ultramancool> no it can't be
<JustinHH> i hope i can manage it
<yuacht> anyone? switch windows in irssi?
<holycow> Knelix, just start nautilus with sudo, whats the problem?
<nalioth> Knelix2: use gksudo as kemik pointed out. but you have been warned
<holycow> sudo nautilus
<holycow> voila, nautilus with root powers
<holycow> ditto for all apps
<holycow> capish?
<kbrosnan> yuacht: meta + number row
<nalioth> holycow: gksudo works better for gui apps
<ultramancool> other users can still su to my account then sudo for root access
<holycow> what nalioth said, never used that :)
<Krneki> hay
<Krneki> how to set mail server on ubuntu
<kemik> ultramancool:  well if they su to your account, then they become you
<yuacht> kbrosnan: what? =)
<holycow> nalioth, ah cool! thx for the tip :)
<Knelix2> kemik: Maybe-- I'll look into that. I mean, I can just use the terminal, but I wish I could just as *safetly* use it in the gui
<JustinHH> when i am using the live cd can i edit fstab? or to be able to edit it must i be loged in as root?
<kbrosnan> yuacht: meta is alt on most systems also ctrl + n/p
<ultramancool> how do i make it so that only certain users can su?
<christian-> what is the command to fullscreen mplayer ? -fs merely fullscreens the window, not the video output. Can it even be done? I
<kemik> christian-:  we saw you the first time
<atripathi> I am making serious attempt to turn to linux
<christian-> 've installed w32codecs and everything seems to be in working order, except that I can only run mplayer via the terminal
<atripathi> thanks for the support
<christian-> kemik, really? You saw me for the first time 2 hours ago ?
<christian-> That's super!
<ultramancool> can anyone help?
<Kuolio> christian-: I have same problem, quite annoying actualy
<holycow> christian-, you can create a launcher
<JustinHH> pl_ice, on that link i could find only a forum with editing the menu of grub
<holycow> right click on your panel and add launcher applet
<holycow> custom launcher applet
<ultramancool> yes make a launcher that runs it in the terminal
<christian-> Kuolio, it's more than annoying innit? We turn to linux because windows always crashes and never works, yet the tables are turned when we install linux. Now we can
<holycow> then right click on the foot, and put the mplayer command in the command line
<holycow> christian-, presto chango
<Krneki> jay
<christian-> 't even perform the most simple tasks, tho we can compile c++ code easy
<Kuolio> christian-: does it happen to you only with wmv9 videofiles? Coz for me it's only with them
<christian-> :D
<Krneki> hay
<Krneki> how to do mail server please help
<christian-> Kuolio, it's all files for me
<christian-> video files ofcourse
<maku> jet_, hiya
<ultramancool> sudo apt-get install (mailserver)
<kemik> christian-:  use mplayer-gui adn there's a fullscreen option in the menu
<holycow> christian-, actually the reason for 'not being able to do the simpel tasks'
<holycow> christian-, is because you were taught bad bad bad habits on windows
<atripathi> abhishek@ubuntu:~$  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<atripathi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<atripathi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<nalioth> atripathi: apt can only be run one process at a time
<Stricklin> holycow, ASF files?
<ultramancool> sudo killall dpkg
<holycow> christian-, the reason you cannot is because you are now running a true multiuser system with proper security setup, or rather at least it is assumed that you must not run as 'admin'
<atripathi> thanks ultra
<holycow> which is really what prevents people from 'doing all the basic stuff'
<ultramancool> if that fails rm the lockfile
<atripathi> it says "no process killed"
<Stricklin> I've gotta say, I'm liking this so far
<christian-> kemik, bash: mplayer-gui: command not found - or was that not what you meant ?
<holycow> Stricklin, what about asf files?
<ultramancool> gmplayer is the mplayer gui
<Stricklin> ...a bit of a learning curve, but I'm liking it
<christian-> ultramancool, so I should download gmplayer ?
<kemik> christian-:  gmplayer
<Stricklin> How to play them?
<christian-> !gmplayer
<ubotu> christian-: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kemik> christian-:  but i think it's called mplayer-gui in the repositories
<ultramancool> try typing gmplayer if it's in the package
<ultramancool> otherwise
<pl_ice> ultramancool i think via PAM u can disable/change su
<holycow> Stricklin, the most important thing to remember is that it isn't windows, learn the tool and how it works on its own terms.  you will absorb most of the knowledge through osmosis :)
<ultramancool> apt-get install gmplayer
<christian-> kemik, mplayer-gui in the apt-get thing, right ?
<JustinHH> does anyone know how i can recover grub?
<kemik> mmh
<ultramancool> pl_ice:how would i go about this?
<maku> jet_, yeah
<christian-> E: Couldn't find package gmplayer - E: Couldn't find package mplayer-gui
<pl_ice> ultramancool i'm just lookin in the book :/
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does CUPS come standard with Hoary?
<kemik> christian-:  enable universe
<ultramancool> try running gmplayer
<holycow> Biscuitian_Warhe, yes
<jet_> ubuntu has an option of root console in any user account
<atripathi> is flac a mp3 decoder?
<jet_> is it not a loophole
<Stricklin> breakfast...
<jet_> ???????
<crtr> I have .taz.gz in /var/www and the archive is 4 GB . I can't see it in web browser , why ?
<maku> jet_, ask ur problem
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does Hoary use XFree86 or xorg, and which version of it does it use?
<jet_> to whom
<holycow> jet_, everyone
<jet_> ok
<JustinHH> how can i mount a device?
<kemik> crtr:  got a httpd installed?
<pl_ice> ultramancool , yeh u can do PAM on it, i got example in the book, but it's not that new
<jet_> i intended to ask that ubuntu provides a root console
<kemik> Biscuitian_Warhe:  xorg
<jet_> to every user
<ultramancool> which book?
<holycow> crtr, you mean because you don't have apache installed maybe?
<jet_> isnt it a loophole
<kemik> jet_:  huh ?
<crtr> no , i have it
<Biscuitian_Warhe> JustinHH: the holy mount command
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mount
<christian-> ultramancool, gmplayer launches the mplayer gui
<ultramancool> pl_ice:which book?
<crtr> i have other files in /var/www
<christian-> But it does not make it work
<Biscuitian_Warhe> kemik: What version, 6.8?
<crtr> but i cant's see only that archive
<christian-> the mplayer-gui freezes up
<kemik> Biscuitian_Warhe:  not sure
<holycow> crtr, remove index.html or whatever is in there by default so it shows the directory tree maybe?
<pl_ice> JustinHH , can u post it on ubuntuforum? someone will help.. i don't know really..
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does anyone know the xorg version that comes with Hoary
<christian-> and the only way to remove it is to kill the mplayer process
<crtr> i have removed it already
<crtr> and i can see the other folders and files
<christian-> which is why I'm running mplayer from the terminal
<christian-> because the gui-interface won't work
<ultramancool> christian-: maybe try compiling mplayer yourself?
<pl_ice> ultramancool :linux security system by S Mann, l Mitchell, but that stuff should be in any security papers, just find howto PAM
<ultramancool> it's pretty easy
<christian-> Would that help, you think ?
<holycow> christian-, heh, i haveto occasionally run totem from cli when playing dvds with weird encryption issues so i can kill it safely too
<ultramancool> christian-: it's worth a shot
<christian-> holycow, I'd use totem - but it does not seem to have registred my downloaded/installed codecs
<scenestar> hmmm
<atripathi> hey guys million thanks
<scenestar> i prefer vlc anyways
<holycow> christian-, thats because default totem is totem-gstreamer
<atripathi> mp3 is rocking on my system
<pl_ice> atripathi ,on my too ;)
<_Tirian_> Does Ubuntu support multiple monitors automaticly?
<holycow> remove totem-gstreamer and install totem-xine (totem gstreamer is a little wacky for now anyway)
<kemik> christian-:  totem-xine
<holycow> then install w32codecs package
<holycow> and voila
<kemik> christian-:  but i would recommend vlc
<holycow> you can pretty much play anything
<ultramancool> pl_ice i found the pam config
<atripathi> it was one of the major problem i had on ubuntu
<Ofe> who was the guy who helped me out with my slow connection?
<christian-> kemik, I'm installing vlc via apt-get right now
<atripathi> apart from dualboot and screen resolution
<ultramancool> christian-: vlc and xine are much better for most videos
<christian-> I'm also logging the conversation, and if vlc does not work, I'll try to compile mplayer myslef
<Dr_Willis> vlc is very nice in many ways.
<holycow> christian-, also switch to totem-xine and install w32codecs ... if totem has an issue you can always run vlc or vice versa
<pl_ice> ultramancool u better read some man before u touch it!!
<jet_> everytime i update ubuntu theres written locales not set . wat does that mean????//
<zeroverse> hi, i have 5.10 installed and updated, but can't get dvd's to play and libdvdcss2 isn't in my sources list...any suggestions?
<holycow> christian-, no need to compile mplayer, follow the totem xine instructions, you can finish it in like 3 minutes
<Ofe> spindley? was it you who helped me?
<holycow> dont forget the win32codecs, very important
<Dr_Willis> zeroverse,  check the wikis and forums. theres a few extra packages/repos you got to add and install.
<ultramancool> have fun, i've gotta go hack at my pam config for a while :D
<zeroverse> dr, thanks
<jet_> everytime i update ubuntu theres written locales not set . wat does that mean???? can anybody help?
<Dr_Willis> zeroverse,  actually last night - i dieent have to add any odd repos. Just had to install a few dozen packages :P
<kennethlove> every freakin' time i look up, someone's mentioning the w32codecs.
<kennethlove> maybe they should be included by default. ;)
<nalioth> kennethlove: you can thank uncle bill for that
<Dr_Willis> kennethlove,  legally they cant. :P
<LaserLine> When is the release date of Breezy....
<kennethlove> Dr_Willis: yeah, i know.
<ultramancool> holly crap that was easy, i just turned on wheel
<christian-> hehe
<Dr_Willis> http://www.giannaros.org/tor/bt/  - has w32codec's
<christian-> The fullscreen works in vlc
<christian-> hehe, but the sound doesn't :D
<ultramancool> yipee :D
<ultramancool> lol
<kennethlove> how about sticking something in the initial boot-up of GNOME that says "install w3codecs NOW"
<nalioth> kennethlove: b/c some of us can't use w32codecs
<ultramancool> christian-: fiddle with the config
<pnall> plz
<kennethlove> and we could have a little dancing paperclip
<atripathi> I wanna query something...... If  I have to install ubuntu again then is it possible to install with /opt mounted on the previous partition and thereby preserving my data ?
<christian-> ultramancool, you mean the gui preferences ? :/
<Dr_Willis> kennethlove,  why not have a 'smart-tweaking-script' that downloads/updates all this less-then-legal stuff . :P
<ultramancool> is there a way i can restart pam w/o rebooting?
<ultramancool> christian-: yes
<atripathi> ultraman any idea?
<kennethlove> Dr_Willis: just as good. turns on MP3 support (if it's off, didn't seem to be in breezy), downloads the codecs and the MS fonts.
<ultramancool> christian-: but there's probably a config file with more options
<Dr_Willis> kennethlove,  of course thats all about a 1 line apt-get command. :P
<pl_ice> heh, time for bed :/
<holycow> *ew*
<holycow> don't download the ms fonts, they are horrid
<pl_ice> bye
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install Make-legalstuff-work
<ultramancool> pl_ice:bye thanks
<holycow> let your eye get used to the freebies on linux, they are quite beautiful
<kennethlove> Dr_Willis: yeah, i know that, too. :) but for the new people.
<pl_ice> holycow , many people need ms fonts like me :/ for my language...
<holycow> once you get used to them and  you go back to windows you will wonder what blind people designed those fonts
<ultramancool> apt-get install riaakiller
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Microsoft.. what an evil word
<christian-> ultramancool, I really suck at this. I only installed linux 2 days ago
<holycow> pl_ice, you don't have chareacters for your language in standard font set on ubuntu?
<christian-> ultramancool, so I'll just try 'something' and then return
<ultramancool> just keep fidling eventually you'll get it :D
<pl_ice> holycow nope, not all of them, i'm really using vernadana or something like that font
<ultramancool> christian-:that's what i do and i only format every 2 weeks :D
<holycow> christian-, remember, you are learning a whole new os, don't expect to learn something like that in 2 days what took 15 years with the other guys
<holycow> :)
<holycow> christian-, welcome btw
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Yeah
<pl_ice> holycow mind u my console font sux :/
<holycow> pl_ice, all cool :) i was editorializing
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Linux isn't easy cheesy to learn at first
<bam_> hey anyone know of any other ipod manage r besides gtkpod?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Whats wrong with gtkpod.. Lol
<pl_ice> bam_ gnupod i'm using it :D sweet and really fast
<holycow> Biscuitian_Warhe, neitehr is windows, the biggest problem is people forget they have 15 years of training
<WhiteRabbit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Mark_Shuttleworth_NASA.jpg the man who brought Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Step #1 - UNLEARN your MS-Lemming-ZOmbie ways
<pl_ice> oki, bye bye
<bam_> gnupod...
<bam_> hmmm
<christian-> holycow, hehe, thank you. I've always had windows on my stationary computer, but then last year I got a macintosh and ended up really fed up with windows
<ultramancool> christian-: once you get used to a command line everything becomes simpler.
<bam_> is there a feed for it
<scenestar> yeah and thats the whole problem
<kennethlove> yeah, CLI > *
<nalioth> !cli
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<christian-> Now the mac is at the repair shop, and I'm reclaiming my computer in the name of linux :D
<holycow> what ultramancool said is true.  i didn't believe it but it is true
<apokryphos> WhiteRabbit: he has long hair now!
<apokryphos> and looks older :P
<yuacht> what's the rfb package?
<holycow> all guis do is 'automate that which can be automated' or 'allow you to maniuplate data that requires windowing, say like graphics' or such
<ultramancool> holycow: which one? the command line or the format the hd every 2 weeks?
<WhiteRabbit> apokryphos, Well His money will always be the sexy to me ;)~
<holycow> ultramancool, cli, i didn't read the formating bit :)
<yuacht> to view info about a package in the terminal, you run something like apt-cache something package? what's something supposed to be?
<ultramancool> i think my current ubuntu's lasted me about a month! :D
<holycow> ultramancool, what did you say about formatting?
<ultramancool> christian-:that's what i do and i only format every 2 weeks :D
<ultramancool> holycow: "christian-:that's what i do and i only format every 2 weeks :D"
<christian-> I'm gonna stick with this ubuntu install until I get my Breezy cd :)
<fbn> should I use Sylpheed 2 or Sylpheed-claws ?
<holycow> heh
<ultramancool> christian-: if you go do a gentoo install for a month you'll learn a LOT!!!
<christian-> :/
<apokryphos> ultramancool: you'd learn more with LFS
<christian-> Isn't this the ubuntu fanclub ?
<Seveas> ultramancool, you'll learn how not to create a distro...
<ultramancool> apokryphos:yes true but i wanted package management :D
<christian-> ultramancool, where do you think the vlc config is at ?
<ultramancool> /etc/dunno :D
<christian-> haha
<ultramancool> i'll check
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<ultramancool> installing vlc...
<nalioth> ultramancool: you can have the package management of your choice in LFS
<christian-> nalioth, "LFS" ?
<ultramancool> nalioth: yes but you've still got to find all the url's yourself
<ultramancool> LFS: Linux From Scratch
<christian-> k
<nalioth> christian-: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<procrastinationn> how do i unpackage a tar???
<ali4728> Help I get "554 <email@domain.com>: Relay access denied"  error message from imap client (postfix + Courier-Imap) here is mail.log http://pastebin.com/380563. Any comments appreciated.
<ultramancool> tar xvf
<apokryphos> procrastinationn: man tar
<Seveas> procrastinationn, tar xf filename.tar
<ultramancool> or tar xzvf
<ultramancool> or tar xvjf depending on it's compression
<nxv_> hi i try to install ati drivers, i have installed all the debs generated by the ati installer. afaik. but cant find fglrx_config
<Seveas> ali4728, so you're not allowed to send mail through that server...
<Seveas> use a server where you are allowed to send e-mail
<ali4728> Seveas, how do I make it able?
<Seveas> ali4728, talk to the admin of the server...
<Seveas> !tell nxv_ about ati
<ali4728> Seveas, I am server and the remote client too
<jalai> testing moro
<drummer87> hi, what's a good frontend for managing ip/network traffic routing?
<ultramancool> christian-: http://www.videolan.org/doc/faq/en/index.html#id278264 tell you where vlc has it's config hidden :D
<nightswim> /sbin/ip
<Seveas> ali4728, then read the documentation of your mail server -- the steps to set this up properly are not easily explained on IRC...
<nxv_> thx Seveas
<procrastinationn> im trying to unpack this   xlil_v1.0.tar.gz
<nalioth> drummer87: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<christian-> damn .hidden files heh
<ali4728> Seveas, thnx alot
<apokryphos> procrastinationn: so read man tar
<procrastinationn> lol
<Seveas> ali4728, search for 'smtp access' and 'relay client'
<ultramancool> christian-: get used to it :D
<procrastinationn> i am its like alien language
<christian-> ultramancool, bash: cd: .vlc/vlcrc: No such file or directory
<christian-> there's only .vlc/cache
<ultramancool> christian-: crap
<christian-> But that does not contain a config
<ultramancool> christian-: try changin a config option then saving maybe it would then place a vlcrc
<JustinHH> what is the command in the terminal to unzip a tar.gz-file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell JustinHH about cli
<christian-> ultramancool, k !
<vikash> hi
<drummer87> thanks nalioth
<apokryphos> hi there
<ultramancool> christian-: i jus tryed it :-( it didn't work for me
<LaserLine> Hello all, is there a way to change the directory where firefox saves it's temporary internet files ??
<theine> JustinHH, tar xzf <tar.gz-file>
<nalioth> drummer87: firestarter is most commonly used, but there are choices. (besides. firewalls are unnecessary in ubuntu)
<ultramancool> christian-: got it!
<LaserLine> I'd be glad to know how to change that in Opera 8.5 also
<christian-> ultramancool, it sorta worked for me... Except = bash: cd: vlcrc: Not a directory
<ultramancool> christian-: it's a file :D
<christian-> Oh, that's the config file ?
<ultramancool> christian-: run your favourite text editor on it
<Anak1n> !mount
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<ultramancool> cool
<ultramancool> !cd
<ubotu> ultramancool: Not a clue
<ultramancool> lol
<christian-> ultramancool, Ace! I'm looking at the config now... hehe, It's quite long !
<LaserLine> Anyone knows how to do what I asked ?
<JustinHH> thx The_Vox
<JustinHH> thx theine
<Anak1n> how can I mount hdd fat32 secondary slave?
<ultramancool> christian-: does your sound even work normally?
<christian-> it works in mplayer
<christian-> and when I boot ubuntu
<ultramancool> ok try ls /dev/dsp
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Anak1n about windowsdrives
<ultramancool> christian-: ok try ls /dev/dsp
<christian-> christian@bageriet:~/.vlc$ ls /dev/dsp = /dev/dsp
<ultramancool> good
<ultramancool> christian-: good
<ultramancool> christian-: that's your sound device
<zth> ok i get a Ski????????ppi/X1??1R6/lib/modules/libfb.abmmx.o": No Symbols found... trying to start X... hel??p!
<Anak1n> nalioth: I just want to mount it for a sec. to transfer some data
<ultramancool> christian-: see if there's a spot for you to put that in the config file?
<zth> nvm all the ???'s
<ultramancool> look in the OSS section :D
<ultramancool> christian-:look in the OSS section :D
<christian-> I found something, pM
<christian-> 'ed it to you
<shawnz> how to go from lilo to grub in ubuntu anyone?
<grayman> hey
<Vegar> hey grayman
<grayman> not you dude
<grayman> i'd like to ask a question about ati drivers
<grayman> is there any problem with them?
<seife> i think u dont need drivers
<apokryphos> yes, ATI on Linux is generally annoying
<drummer87> the one's from the ati site? they work fine for me.
<grayman> after i installed them the games became slow
<grayman> like really slow
<seife> uninstall
<shawnz> why did they change the Circle of Friends artwork again :( it looks horrible now
<shawnz> not to mention removing the browser homepage :(
<Bateau_> how can i install SMTP server? can i use apt-get? what program should i install?
<KJoN> How Do I change fat32 volume labels without destroying its data?
<mysterious_w> erm, How long til 5.10 is a full official release?
<KJoN> mysterious_w: 13rd. Oct.
<KJoN> I need help with volume labeling... any volunteers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Colony 5 is out (official release Oct 13): http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting | Found a bug? http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<StyXman> hi all
<Mars__^> Hi
<mysterious_w> good good, there will still be a live CD, right?
<zth> ok i get a Ski?ppng "/usr/X1?1R6/lib/modules/libfb.abmmx.o": No Symbols found... trying to start X... hel?p!im on breezy
<StyXman> I'm trying to use mod-xslt for apache2, and I get this error: XSLTDefaultStylesheet not allowed
<Mars__^> I downloaded game :enemyterritory.run How can i open it?
<Belutz> how do i force uninstall a program?
<StyXman> The directive is present in a .htacces in one of the user's public_html
<StyXman> how can I allow it?
<StyXman> google gave me no useful answer...
<Mars__^> How to open *.run ???
<StyXman> Mars__^: just set the executable bit and run it from a terminal
<Mars__^> so sun et.run?
<Mars__^> run
<StyXman> Mars__^: uhm?
<Mars__^> i downloaded it and?
<StyXman> Mars__^: I said
<StyXman> set the exec bit, open a termninal, and run it
<Mars__^> set what ? i dont understand
<StyXman> ok, got to the properties dialog for that file, set the executable bit
<tck> anyone get kismet + orinoco card working with breezy ?
<Goek> if i don't remember typing in a root code, when i installed my set, what could it be?
<tck> is it the same long drawn out affair as hoary ?
<StyXman> Goek: you have no root
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<StyXman> you have sudo
<BiggieSma> does anyone know when breezy final will be released?
<pminetti> please some one can explain how to conect to internet with adls modem?
<butcherbird> tck: only thing you should have to do is look in kismet.conf file and uncomment your card, then comment out whatever was default
<tck> really ?
<BiggieSma> er nm i see it in the topic
<StyXman> Goek: you do everything through sudo, even changing root passwd :)
<tck> i tried that butcherbird
<StyXman> pminetti: it works with pppoe?
<butcherbird> tck: been a while since i used kismet..hangon
<pminetti> in suse i have dsl0, but here in ubunto only eth0
<Mars__^> Ok i installed it so where it is?
<pminetti> styxman: yes
<StyXman> Mars__^: ah, that depends on what the installer did
<StyXman> read the output
<StyXman> pminetti: install pppoeconf and run it
<StyXman> it'l ask everything from there
<Goek> thanks
<pminetti> StyXman: Ok
<tck> butcherbird, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2715
<ubiquitin> does anybody know when the qt3 multithreading libs might become available in breezy...
<hubsi> how can i set the primary soundcard on ubuntu?
<ubiquitin> there're loads of packages that are just impossible to install atm because of that single missing package
<butcherbird> tck: can you paste config file too
<tck> ok
<shawnz> how can I go from lilo to grub in ubuntu?
<Fleck> so why use Ubuntu and not Debian :) ?
<shawnz> Fleck: they're different distrobutions, just because ubuntu is based on debian doesn't mean they can be compared
<shawnz> but I personally really like ubuntu =p
<bonvenon> can anyone tell me why my (synaptics) touchpad stops working if I change my usb mouse from using /dev/input/mice???
<arcanistherogue> hey, how do you mount a windows formatted ipod?
<arcanistherogue> so i can get it working with gtkpod
<tck> butcherbird, in warty it took just one patch and was done, with hoary it was a nightmare to et it working
<tck> hopefully breexy wont be as bad
<arcanistherogue> yeah, i cant wait for the new ubuntu
<StyXman> Fleck: why not?
<arcanistherogue> got my cds preordered (b'_')b
<ericz> how do you preorder them
<arcanistherogue> just order them from shipit
<Fleck> shawnz well i like new software, in unstable debian (sid) i can get them, but they don't whant to help me if i use sid..., i whant to use new KDE etc... how about ubuntu?
<arcanistherogue> like the 5.04 discs
<arcanistherogue> they ship a week after they come out
<snorks> !.tgz
<ubotu> snorks: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Fleck> ooh and - i like to compile kernel by my self!
<snorks> !tgz
<ubotu> snorks: I don't know, could you explain it?
<shawnz> Fleck: nothings stopping you from setting up any distrobution how you like
<ericz> so anything ordered recently will be breezy?
<ericz> or what?
<Fleck> shawnz sure but that doesn't answer my question! :)
<tck> butcherbird, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2716
<Belutz> Fleck, use gentoo
<Fleck> Belutz i hate to compile everything ...
<Belutz> i see
<grayman> you can use their binary packages
<Mars__^> I am trying to install it but it shows info that i am not permited to put game in there. Normally i could use root but what now?
<Mars__^> ?
<Mars__^> ok
<Mars__^> It works
<grayman> sudo?
<shawnz> O.o
<mkyb14> questoin, if i do a dual boot with XP pro and put the MBR on the linux HD ..... if i unplug the hd will windows boot up?  i accidently put the MBR on the windows HD and none of the grub removal commands worked!
<procrastinationn> were is native
<StyXman> ok, bailing out
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Mars__^ about root
<butcherbird> tck: this a ethernet or wireless card?
<shawnz> mkyb14, boot up to windows setup disk, go into recovery console, and do help
<shawnz> i think the command is chkboot or something
<mkyb14> questoin, if i do a dual boot with XP pro and put the MBR on the linux HD ..... if i unplug the hd will windows boot up?  i accidently put the MBR on the windows HD and none of the grub removal commands worked!
<mkyb14> oh shit sorry
<mkyb14> my window was at the top
<shawnz> uh... and?
<shawnz> just do what i said
<shawnz> go into recovery console and run chkboot or whatever the command is. it installs the windows MBR
<tck> butcherbird, pcmcia wireless card
<mkyb14> yea i did all the fixboot and fixmbr commands and none worked
<shawnz> O.o
<butcherbird> tck: whats your wireless interface ath0?
<mkyb14> so i wondered if installing grub on my second hd with linux would mess with the windows MBR
<shawnz> unplug your linux drive and do them
<tck> butcherbird, eth0
<shawnz> tck: thats lan, not wireless, isnt it?
<tck> thats the way it is picked up on mine
<shawnz> and lol at ath0
<butcherbird> shawnz: ;p
<tck> the name can be anything regardless
<tck> thats no the issue ;)
<tck> s/no/not
<procrastinationn> native
<shawnz> /ctcp butcherbird ping +++ATH0 hax!
<shawnz> but anyway
<procrastinationn> why does my xbox not an ip
<shawnz> why does this silly lynux thingy not want to go from lilo to grub?
<shawnz> :p
<DrZoot> does ubuntu/kubuntu support software suspend?
<shawnz> DrZoot, its gnu/linux
<shawnz> does gnu/linux support it? then ubuntu does.
<DrZoot> shawnz: yeah, thanks for that ......
<pulver> hi! anyone know how to send emoticons with amsn? possible? manually?
<butcherbird> tck: not on breezy but kismet worked fine for me on hoary with orinoco silver card
<shawnz> rofl
<Toma-> pulver: yeh u can do it
<DrZoot> so does anyone know if software suspend is included in the ubuntu kern
<blargh> hi - anyone here had any experience installing Atheros drivers for a WLAN card?
<tck> butcherbird, what steps did you take
<shawnz> pulver: use gaim :p
<ProN00b> is it normal that if i try to install a package it tries to remove ubuntu-base ?
<Thor> lo all, can sum1 pls tell me y the GAIM messenger isnt workin anymore
<pulver> Toma-: how?
<ProN00b> and what is ubuntu-base ?
<shawnz> ProN00b: its not normal but it happens. and ubuntu-base is the base ubuntu installation
<butcherbird> pretty much just uncommented- commented out one or two things in the config
<shawnz> last time i tried to reinstall alsautils it removed ubuntu-base, then my system didnt boot
<shawnz> :(
<snorks> What do I do with a .tgz file?
<pulver> shawnz: lol yeah gaim is nice but file transfer is slow
<ProN00b> cool
<tck> butcherbird, mine looks good doesn't it
<Thor> lo all, can sum1 pls tell me y the GAIM messenger isnt workin anymore
<Vegar> snorks: delete it
<tck> still need another patch i think
<shawnz> snorks, ungzip it then untar it.
<ProN00b> how do i install that package without removing ubuntu-base then ?
<Vegar> snorks: use dpkg or apt to install programs
<procrastinationn> lol duh just had to plug in the eithernet and reboot x
<blargh> come on help a noob - someone's done it before
<snorks> Vegar: funny.
<shawnz> ProN00b: what package is it?
<wilson22> hi, can someone tell me where to find the kernel .config for the kernel shipped with 5.04?
<ProN00b> pftp, shawnz
<snorks> shawnz: what's the ungzip flags_
<shawnz> tar --help | grep gzip
<aleitner> wilson22: do you have it installed?
<Thor> lo all, can sum1 pls tell me y the GAIM messenger isnt workin anymore, is any using gaim @ the moment to talk to their msn m8s
<butcherbird> tck: not on my ubuntu box right now or id take a look at it think i used a slighly different line for source
<snorks> shawnz: tar -xzf cedega_4.4-1.i386.tgz for example?
<shawnz> yes snorks.
<wilson22> I have ubuntu 5.04 installed along with the sources
<shawnz> z is gzip i assume?
<blargh> Hey if I wanna know what kernel-headers are required...is this right?  "COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep kernel-headers-uname -r"
<wilson22> it's in boot eh?
<Vegar> Thor: I think the MSN servers are having troubles.
<aleitner> wilson22: look into /boot/
<snorks> shawnz: yes
<shawnz> then yes
<snorks> shawnz: and after that I'm done, or?
<butcherbird> tck: something like source=orinoco,interfacename,11
<tck> ok
<aleitner> wilson22: it is one of the config* files in there. to find out which one you are currently using run 'uname -a'
<wilson22> aleitner: yeah I just found it :)
<shawnz> snorks, then tar creates a cedega_4.4-1.i386 folder
<wilson22> aleithner: thanks++
<tck> that chanel you have at the end ?
<aleitner> wilson22: np
<Thor> Vegar: is ther another messenger client that i could use
<snorks> shawnz: it just creaded a usr/ folder where i unpacked it
<Vegar> Thor: No clients will work when the servers you connect to are down.
<butcherbird> tck: i would think
<cddesjar> how do i add Release.gpg keys in Ubuntu?
<Thor> Vegar: but i switched OS and tried MSN messenger in windows and it worked, so that must mean servers aint down right
<tck> nah don't think that's correct
<ericz> msn isnt down
<Vegar> Thor: try again with gaim
<Vegar> I've been disconnected several times today
<nalioth> msn has changed their access protocols...again
<ericz> im using gaim [on ubuntu]  and ive been on msn for about an hour
<Thor> Vegar:i have been trying since last night aint logging me in,
<BERDUGO> hello
<ProN00b> msn doesn't like gaim, install gaim from source
<Thor> nalioth: i think ur right
<Vegar> Thor: I just logged in with gaim.
<BERDUGO> I was wondering if anyone can help me out
<Plebeuz> nalioth,today?
<cddesjar> i am trying to d/l w32codecs from a site but i need to get the release.gpg key
<Plebeuz> nalioth, today?
<fadumpt> hi, what's a good site find ubuntu breezy badger x64 repositories?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cddesjar about w32codecs
<BERDUGO> Ive been trying to connect to the internet but I cant find where to put the username and password for the adsl connection
<nalioth> Plebeuz: yes today
<Plebeuz> suxk
<Plebeuz> sukx
<fadumpt> or can someone tell me a repository they use for breezy x64
<nalioth> cddesjar: stop bothering that site and read the PM ubotu sent
<Thor> Vegar: if i download gaim latest version from source, will u help me install it pls
<cddesjar> !ubotu tell cddesjar about w32codecs
<cddesjar> the ubotu didn't send me a message
<nalioth> ubotu is down again, dammit
<ubotu> nalioth: No idea
<procrastinationn> native you here?
<Vegar> Thor: installing from source will only break your distro
<nalioth> !test
<ubotu> Passed.
<Vegar> Thor: it's bad
<fadumpt> HI!
<BinaryDigit> hi!
<BERDUGO> hello
<BinaryDigit> :)
<BERDUGO> can anyone please help me out with configuring my ADSL connectin
<cddesjar> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<Plebeuz> Thor, download amsn
<Thor> Vegar: ok, so is ther any other client i can try besides GAIM and Amsn
<BERDUGO> i already tried sudo pppoeconf but nothing happened
<Anak1n> srv>www>htdoc wher is it?
<Sd3gn0> hi
<Thor> Plebeuz: AMSN keeps crashing
<Sd3gn0> i've a problem with my graphics card
<Plebeuz> Thor, have u downloaded the tls?
<grayman> welcome toi the club Sd3gn0
<Sd3gn0> got this error when launch apps like blender
<Sd3gn0> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Sd3gn0> thank you grayman :-)
<Plebeuz> Thor, try to download latest version
<blargh> anyone know about installing a WLAN card? Going to throw the damn thing out the window soon...
<fadumpt> !ubotu tell fadumpt about repositories
<BERDUGO> is your lancard liksys?
<grayman> its not the graphic card
<grayman> its glx
<BERDUGO> is your lancard liksys?
<blargh> Netgear
<BERDUGO> hmmm
<Sd3gn0> grayman,
<Sd3gn0> what i've to do?!
<fadumpt> thanks ubotu, you are the best!
<r0d> is the amd64 chip considered k7?
<fadumpt> k8 i think
<blargh> Atheros chipset, madwifi drivers supposed to work using ndiswrapper
<Plebeuz> blargh, u mean a lan over internet?
<fadumpt> yeah K8
<BERDUGO> it should be plug and play
<r0d> thx
<grayman> you need drivers with glx extention
<fadumpt> K7 was all athlon XP stuff
<grayman> what card you use?
<fadumpt> and athlon
<BERDUGO> I had problems with my linksys and thown it away
<BERDUGO> cant find a driver anywhere
<blargh> ehehe
<Sd3gn0> grayman, i've got the drivers nvidia-glx
<Sd3gn0> and i've the "glx" extension in
<blargh> wireless lan card - it's a netgear W311t (atheros, not the TI)
<Sd3gn0> xorg.conf
<Thor> Plebeuz & Vegar: IT works now, dunno, how or y, been tryin since last night, but decided to work now
<grayman> gmmmmm
<grayman> hmmmm
<r0d> in synaptic, there is k7-smp. whats that guys?
<BERDUGO> blargh you know anything about how I can connect to my adls connection I already tried sudo pppoeconf but it doesnt work
<dade`> my breezy does nott switch to console mode pressing ctrl+alt+F1, anyone knows why ?
<Plebeuz> Thor, heheheh, maybe the server was down
<Tomcat_> r0d: AMD multiprocessor kernel
<blargh> BERDUGO: sorry man only been using Linux for a day - my router handles my adsl ;)
<Thor> Plebeuz: very likely, or i made some n00b mistake soomwher
<Thor> lol
<r0d> i c. thx Tomcat
<nalioth> r0d: it is for dual proc amd boxes (non 64-bit)
<Plebeuz> heheheheh
<BERDUGO> hehehe
<BERDUGO> thanks
<rockin_stan> ./nickserv register
<BERDUGO> no prob blargh
<tck> whats the comman to update orinoco with cvs
<tck> any cvs peeps in here ?
<BERDUGO> so any others here kind enough to lend us a helping hand?
<Thor> Plebeuz & Vegar: thanks forr help ;)
<grayman> Sd3gn0, tried to restart X after installing?
<dade`> m
<dade`> non
<dade`> none
<Plebeuz> :P kk
<dade`> i try again
<BERDUGO> anyone know anything about how I can connect to my adsl connection I already tried sudo pppoeconf but it doesnt work
<Plebeuz> in slackware i know how to install the wireless card hehehe
<Sd3gn0> grayman, yes sure
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, i know
<grayman> hmmm
<BERDUGO> can you help me out Plebeuz
<BERDUGO> please
<BERDUGO> its already 12:05AM here and im running out of options
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, vi /etc/networking/interfaces
<BERDUGO> hehehe
<BERDUGO> ok
<grayman> hrm. i also had that glx voodoo when used nvidia
<BERDUGO> so I have to edit the interfaces?
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, then config the iface eth0
<grayman> but i had xfree
<BERDUGO> ok then?
<Sd3gn0> mmm
<blargh> Slackware eh...
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, u trying to config ur lan to connect whith the adsl?
<Plebeuz> eh
<BERDUGO> nopr
<BERDUGO> Im trying to get my connection up
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, how u are connected hier?
<BERDUGO> coz everytime i use sudo pppoeconf it doesnt ask me for the username or password
<blargh> Damn I feel so stupid
<BERDUGO> it just gives me an error
<BERDUGO> im using a different PC
<Plebeuz> ok do that
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, u are using windows?
<BERDUGO> now? unfortunately yes
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, go in start, run then cmd
<BERDUGO> ok
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, inside cmd write ipconfig
<BERDUGO> no wait I want to dial up using UBUNTU
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, ooo kkk
<BERDUGO> i had ubuntu installed on the other PC the one I just built
<BERDUGO> sorry for the trouble
<Sd3gn0> grayman, don't know?
<shawnz> BERDUGO, what error did you get when running pppoeconf
<BERDUGO> so what do you reckon?
<grayman> cant remember how i fixed it. sorry
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, do that, use ppp program in network
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, aplications, network ppp
<BERDUGO> how?
<BERDUGO> ok wait let me check
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, then config eth0 for dial
<BERDUGO> ok how do I configure eth0 for dial?
<grayman> you need to make xorg use only nvidia glx
<Plebeuz> where u select the modem, u put the eth
<Sd3gn0> grayman, no problem
<Sd3gn0> :-)
<Plebeuz> then just dial with the user and pass
<Sd3gn0> thank you!
<bam_> anyone know how to stop the drive icons from "poping" up on my desktop
<Sd3gn0> anyone can help me about: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<BERDUGO> Plebeuz I tried clicking applications but there is nothing there that says network or ppp
<blargh> BERDUGO: have you got pppoeconf enabled in Synaptics?
<BERDUGO> yes I did
<blargh> hm
<BERDUGO> dpkg -l | grep -i pppoe
<BERDUGO> sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<blargh> and it's installed?
<shawnz> what error do you get when you run ppoeconf.
<snorks> anyone using cedega here? I get CRAP performance, and I should probably edit some config file, but I don't know where that is
<BERDUGO> error: SOrry I scanned one interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not respond pls check your network and modem cables another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process
<BERDUGO> which controls the modem
<LaserLine> OT - Anyone here ever able to use blueetooth and a reguler printer, via a blutooth printing adapter such as EPoX ?
<ericz> anyone ever use kannel?
<Kyral> snorks, I use Point2Play in addition to Cedega
<Stricklin> Any idea why my screen turns to graphics garbage after using the computer for a while?
<Plebeuz> BERDUGO, u can use the windows as ur gateway
<CarlFK> what is the requirments for /pvt ?  still need to be registered?
<snorks> Kyral: wanna send it over? :)
<Kyral> Nope, you have to pay for Point2Play :P
<BERDUGO> im using two different internet connections and Im trying to get ubuntu to run the other one
<grayman> aaaaaah
<Kyral> Meaning you need my username and pass :P
<BERDUGO> you told me to set eth0 to dial how do I do that
<Sd3gn0> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Sd3gn0> anyone can help me?
<x_madbot> there is a slmodem driver for breezy ?
<haller> does someone know how to get a pinnacle pctv 50i tv-card working? i think it has a  saa7133 chipset. i am using breezy, tried tvtime and zapping but get no picture.
<signbarn> i just did a clean install of breezy (colony 5) on an old laptop i have, and it went great. after the updates, however, the trackpad movement is _way_ too accelerated. where is the config file for the mouse movement?
<Secreth`X> u/msg ubotu split
<signbarn> (the mouse settings from the system > preferences menu do nothing)
<Secreth`X> darn
<BERDUGO> ran out of ideas?
<blargh> BERDUGO: http://www.debianhelp.org/index.php?module=pnForum&func=viewtopic&topic=9479&start=0
<blargh> might help...I dunno
<BERDUGO> thanks blargh
<BERDUGO> thanks Plebeuz
<shawnz> sigh
<shawnz> BERDUGO, what error did you get when running pppoeconf!
<blargh> he already posted it
<shawnz> pft
<shawnz> :(
<BERDUGO> error: SOrry I scanned one interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not respond pls check your network and modem cables another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process
<BERDUGO> error: SOrry I scanned one interface, but the access concentrator of your provider did not respond pls check your network and modem cables another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process
<BERDUGO> shawnz that is what I got
<shawnz> then... do what blargh said
<shawnz> =p
<toni_> hello. i just installed the breezy preview release and it's working fine. i'm wondering if this can be upgraded to release version when it's out? or should i wait 2 weeks and do a fresh install?
<blargh> ahaha
<BERDUGO> ok h
<BERDUGO> hehehehe
<CarlFK> yipee!
<blargh> now someone help me goddamn it
<BERDUGO> is your problem thw wireless?
<zth> hey, i've got some serious problems and i need help! i just upgraded to breezy from hoary using the sample sources.list file and dist-upgrade. Now I have some serious problems, X wont start! It complains about: Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found... PLEASE HELP ME!
<blargh> yeah...just this line: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | grep kernel-headers-uname -r
<BERDUGO> upto now I still couldnt get mine running I ended up throwing away my WUSB11
<haller> toni_,  i think you can upgrade to the release version
<Sd3gn0> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<blargh> supposed to report back kernel-headers  or something
<blargh> but it does nothing
<HiddenFly> i have a fat drive that i can read but i cannot write to. how can i write on it? heres the line from fstab: /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010008.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010007.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010006.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010005.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010004.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010003.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010002.jpg
<HiddenFly> /media/NO NAME/dcim/100olymp/p1010001.jpg
<HiddenFly> *it
<HiddenFly> sry
<HiddenFly> /dev/sda5 /media/10\040GB\040Disk\040(sda5) vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<HiddenFly> thats is
<SpudDogg> Seveas, do you know what I need to type in the terminal to see my computer's local IP?
<Sd3gn0> anyone can help me about this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know what I need to type in the terminal to see my computer's local IP?
<Myrtti> ifconfig
<nightswim> ifconfig
<nightswim> or
<bzimage> ifconfig
<nightswim> ip addr show dev eth0
<SpudDogg> ahh thanks
<clast> ifconfig ^^
<offby3> hola -- can anyone here tell me how to change the priority of kernel module loading?
<bzimage> and for windows.. ipconfig or winipcfg
<bzimage> :P
<Sd3gn0> anyone can help me about this error: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<offby3> I'm loading the wrong version of the fglrx.ko (from video) where the one I want is in char/drm
* bzimage hides
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, well edit your xorg.conf accordingly
<bzimage> hash the glx module
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, yes
<bzimage> or install the proper video drivers
<Sd3gn0> my xorg.conf
<Sd3gn0> have the right glx
<offby3> (for the record, this in on Hoary)
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, wich video card
<bzimage> ?
<Sd3gn0> and (think) i've installed the proper
<bzimage> (ati? nvidia?)
<Sd3gn0> driver
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, nvidia 5200
<Sd3gn0> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Sd3gn0> right?
<zth> hey, i've got some serious problems and i need help! i just upgraded to breezy from hoary using the sample sources.list file and dist-upgrade. Now I have some serious problems, X wont start! It complains about: Skipping "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found... PLEASE HELP ME! No one?!
<bzimage> ehm..
<bzimage> right
<bzimage> but you also need the driver itself
<bzimage> :)
<Sd3gn0> ???
<Sd3gn0> like?
<blargh> www.nvidia.com
<bzimage> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<bzimage> there
<offby3> bzimage, you seem to know your stuff -- can you lend me a hand?
<Plebeuz> hello
<bzimage> well... ask away
<bzimage> :)
<Sd3gn0> guys
<Sd3gn0> i've installed the driver
<bzimage> maybe i or someone can help you
<Sd3gn0> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, did you looked at the xorg log?
<offby3> See above: Right now, my ATI kernel module is installed in char/drm, but the old (8.8.5) module is in video
<bzimage> about what's wrong?
<offby3> The latter gets loaded when fglrx is specified in /etc/modules
<offby3> how can I force the correct one to load?
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, i see
<Sd3gn0> :-)
<Plebeuz> anyone know how i can configure the x server to accept login as root? see that for log as root i neet to remove the .X0tmp (or something, log in console then startx, cause the xserver who starts when boot ubuntu does not accept root login
<Sd3gn0> perhaps
<bzimage> offby3, ehm.. i'm not using ati
<bzimage> so no idea
<bzimage> :(
<Sd3gn0> i've made all the same things
<Sd3gn0> in
<offby3> I don't think this is ATI-specific
<Sd3gn0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Plebeuz> anyone know how i can configure the x server to accept login as root? see that for log as root i need to remove the .X0tmp (or something) log in console then startx, cause the xserver who starts when boot ubuntu does not accept root login
<offby3> I believe it's just a modprobe/modules issue, I just don't know how to set the load order
<offby3> Plebeuz, it's generally considered rude to repeat long questions.  Oh, and no, I don't -- sorry.
<butcherbird> Plebeuz: gdmconfig
<Plebeuz> i have writed wrong
<bzimage> Plebeuz, use the gdm configuration tool
<butcherbird> Plebeuz: sorry didnt read all the question nm
<Plebeuz> tkz
<blargh> noone's used ndiswrapper here??
<bzimage> Plebeuz, but why do you want to enable this?
<kennethlove> here's a strange question. in hoary's gnome, there was a setting to make windows snap to screen/window edges. i can't find it in breezy's. any idea?
<Plebeuz> bzimage, cause i use linux with root always
<Plebeuz> bzimage, i am logged as root now for example
<bzimage> Plebeuz, hmm.. ok... (not wise)
<BERDUGO> Thanks for the help guys (even if i didnt get my connection running) I need to sleep best regards to all of you
<BERDUGO> Thanks for the help guys (even if i didnt get my connection running) I need to sleep best regards to all of you
<BERDUGO> Thanks for the help guys (even if i didnt get my connection running) I need to sleep best regards to all of you
<afd_> hi! Anybody has experience with xcompmgr? When I maximize a window it covers the top and bottom panels. Any solutions?
<Plebeuz> bzimage, i like the adrenaline like for a mistake i execute rm -rf /
<bzimage> Plebeuz, i only go root if needed...
<Plebeuz> bzimage, heheheh
<bzimage> Plebeuz, ok.. :)
<bzimage> i used to do that too
<Plebeuz> bzimage, i like to cause and solve troubles on linux
<bzimage> trail and error things.. (as root)
<Myrtti> wtf, always as ROOT? that's insane
<afd_> PlanarPlatypus, sudo bash :)
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, i've find the error
<Sd3gn0> can i paste here?!?!
<Myrtti> nope
<bzimage> no
<bzimage> just explain
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bzimage> :)
<bzimage> or indeed pastebin
<bzimage> :)
<blargh> ok fixed my problem...there's a space in the command I didn't see....dammit
<blargh> cya
<Plebeuz> i will be back
<Plebeuz> quit i will be back
<Sd3gn0> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2717
<Sd3gn0> that is the error i've in xorg.0.log
<bzimage> ok..
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, try sudo modprobe nvidia
<bzimage> and then reload your desktop
<Sd3gn0> ok 1 sec
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, but i'm downloading
<bzimage> ooh
<bzimage> ok
<Sd3gn0> can't reboot now
<bzimage> i'm not talking about reboot
<Sd3gn0> ctrl-alt-backspae?
<Sd3gn0> *backspace
<Sd3gn0> reboot X?
<afd_> ubuntu breeze doesn't show the icons in the pager. What can I do?
<bzimage> i'm talking about reload your X
<Sd3gn0> ok
<bzimage> (but if your downloading.. let it finish)
<bzimage> ;)
<Sd3gn0> mmm let me think
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, if i've already done modprobe nvidia???
<bzimage> ?
<_native_> kc
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, also check that /etc/modules has nvidia in it..
<Stricklin> I entered 'sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop' and got the following: '(gedit:7687): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.' Is this going to be a problem?
<bzimage> so it will load the nvidia module on startup
<bzimage> (not by default)
<Plebeuz> hey people i trying to run a script in boot, i created them, then i puted on /etc/int.d/ thein i ln -s on /etc/rc5.d , but the script dont booted
<Sd3gn0> yes
<Sd3gn0> but
<Sd3gn0> i've tried to start blender
<spiral> hi
<Sd3gn0> now
<Sd3gn0> after
<Sd3gn0> modprobe nvidia
<Sd3gn0> but nothing
<bzimage> after the modprobe.. you need to restart x
<theine> Plebeuz, how did you link the script?
<bzimage> quit your session (gnome, kde or whatever you use)
<bzimage> then relogin
<Sd3gn0> ok
<Plebeuz> S99test -> /etc/init.d/test
<tck> emm i cant find the latest kernel source with synaptic
<Plebeuz> theine, 0 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   17 2005-10-02 00:48 S99test -> /etc/init.d/test
<theine> Plebeuz, that should be ok
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, don't have /etc/modules...
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, ?
<tck> uname -r = 2.6.12-9-386
<bzimage> ofcourse youdo
<tck> and it only goes up to 2.6.11 in synaptic
<FrdPrefct> Plebeuz: Try /etc/rc2.d
<theine> Plebeuz, could be that runlevel 5 is not the default runlevel
<FrdPrefct> # The default runlevel.
<FrdPrefct> didymo:
<theine> Plebeuz, have a look at /etc/inittab
<FrdPrefct> didymo:
<FrdPrefct> how odd
<Plebeuz> id:2:initdefault:
<Plebeuz> ok
<FrdPrefct> .id:2:initdefault:
<Plebeuz> u right
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, (you need to sudo that file.. otherwise no access)
<Plebeuz> tkz
<tck> how do i install the kernel source in breexy ?
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, if you know vi(m) try: sudo vi /etc/modules
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, es
<Sd3gn0> yes i've find it
<Sd3gn0> sorry
<Sd3gn0> ;-)
<Sd3gn0> and I've the nvidia
<Sd3gn0> ther
<Sd3gn0> e
<Sd3gn0> ok
<Plebeuz> hey why ubuntu starts in runlevel 2 in default?
<t4k3r0n_> a
<bzimage> Plebeuz, because they set it that way :P
<Kirsch> dare I ask how ATI Mobility support is in Breezy?
<mr_roboto> http://www.phildev.net/runlevels.html
<mr_roboto> handy reference
<tck> im running 2.6.12-9-386, but when i try apt-get install kernel-source
<bzimage> mr_roboto, depends on distro.. wich runlevel is what
<bzimage> :P
<tck> my kernel version aint there, any ideas ?
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, i've loaded nvidia
<Sd3gn0> now i've to restart X?
<bzimage> yes
<Plebeuz> bzimage,  what the purpose of that?
<Sd3gn0> ok i try
<Kirsch> bzimage: do u know anyting about Mobility support in Breezy?
<mr_roboto> bzimage: that's what that web page says
<bzimage> Kirsch, no sorry
<Sd3gn0> reboot
<bzimage> <-- no ati user (or experience)
<n00bster> hi all, is there an  xface Download Accelerator Manager in ubuntu Like FlashGet in win ?
<Kirsch> ok
<mr_roboto> Kirsch: were you using it in hoary?
<Kirsch> Yea
<Kirsch> i think so
<Kirsch> i don't remember if i reset it up tho since i did it
<Kirsch> its possible i didn't
<mr_roboto> Kirsch: reason I ask is I use it to and upgrading to Breezy even as I type on my laptop
<mr_roboto> hope it works!
<Kirsch> oh, u haven't done it yet
<Kirsch> let me know
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, that tutorial is wrong..
<Kirsch> PM me
<mr_roboto> doing it right now
<Kirsch> ok
<Kirsch> do u want to make a package if it works? ;-)
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: wrong in the sense that graphics are enabled in lower levels on various linuxes, yes :)
<brosio> i've install mysql-server it is running, but the port of server isn't open! what could be ?
<mr_roboto> Kirsch: if I knew how, I might!   :)
<aeho> have anyone got nvidian 3d acceleration working in breezy badger?
<graig> hello, does anyone know why my system clock randomly and incorrectly advances an hour every once in a while?
<Kirsch> graig: bad battery?
<Sd3gn0> bzimage, i've restarted
<Sd3gn0> but nothing
<Sd3gn0> i've the module loade
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, runlevel 1 is single user, runlevel 2 is multiuser, runlevel 3 is text, runlevel 4 grphic and text(normaly start in text), runlevel 5 graphic(start in graphic, runlevel 6 reboot...
<Sd3gn0> d
<mr_roboto> Kirsch: probably won't find out until later this afternoon though. need to leave soon and it's still downloading massive amounts of stuff!
<bzimage> Sd3gn0, are you sure?
<Sd3gn0> yes
<Sd3gn0> lsmod | grep nvidia
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, i am wrong?
<bzimage> ok...
<Sd3gn0> nvidia               4569532  8
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: yes, wrong :)
<Kirsch> yea i bet it could take some time, it only took me like 10min to download all the packages (i'm on an EDU)
<Sd3gn0> think that's right
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, ....
<bzimage> hmm
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: there are no hard rules on what a unix system has to do on the various run levels, they usually agree on 1 and 6 though
<Stricklin> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: i think 2-5 are identical in ubuntu
<mr_roboto> could be wrong
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, i think u are thinking in debian, and i am thinking on general linux based distributions
<Kirsch> i still don't understand what the reason was for the removal of terminal on the right click? (i'm very happy there was a fix tho)
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, yes
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: oh well yes, all linuxes are definitely not the same
<mr_roboto> i should say, all distributions
<efbie> Hello everyone ! I have a friend that uses ubuntu and he has two soundcards, but ubuntu uses only the onboard wich is crappy. Only xine use the second, do you have any tips how to enable the second soundcard by default ?
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, but normally is like i writed, fedora core, slackware, conectiva etc...
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: you can do whatever you want if you play with the scripts :)
<Kirsch> efbie: it might be easier to just disable the onboard soundcard
<Plebeuz> yes
<efbie> Kirsch, in the bios ?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: I think Suse is also as you said, if I remember
<Kirsch> yea
<efbie> ok, will try
<Plebeuz> mr_roboto, so, there is no rulez like cvs distributions for init levels?
<zth> how do i set my local variable to use gcc-3.4 instead of 4.0?
<Kirsch> i think u just need to change the symbolic link?
<mr_roboto> Plebeuz: not sure what you mean. there is no "standard" across all Unixes, or even across Linux distributions.  (don't get the cvs refernce)
<Stricklin> How do I exit X?
<Kirsch> ALT-CTRL-BACKSPACE
<ProN00b> lol
<mr_roboto> Can someone tell me what a colony is?  (Colony 5 is out)
<graig> does anyone know why my system clock randomly looses an hour of time?  i don't think it's the battery, because when i turn it off it doesn't loose the time.
<Sd3gn0> anyone can help me about this error:???
<Sd3gn0> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2717
<ccooke> graig: did you reboot into windows?
<afd_> graig, maybe you have ntp update turned one
<Kirsch> to the wrong timezone?
<ccooke> It's a common thing with linux and windows interacting.
<graig> but i don't have windows.
<d33p> what's the url of the hoary backports? http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ doesn't work
<_native_> anyone have wpa working under breezy?
<Kirsch> oohoohh, DENIED haha
<graig> just linux, and it happens with ntp enabled, and disabled.
<ccooke> graig: that's very interesting.
<graig> i thought ntp autoupdate was doing it, so i turned it off.
<Patke> i've got a question: can Ubuntu be upgraded to a new version without the internet - with a CD of a new version?
<ccooke> Patke: yes
<Kirsch> Patke: yes
<graig> and every once in a while when its 12 pm, my computer will say 1pm.
<graig> like it added another hour.
<Kirsch> :-\
<ccooke> graig: it's always one hour?
<graig> yes.
<jdub> GOOD MORNING FREEDOM LOVERS!
<graig> its always one hour.
<ccooke> graig: is it always *adding* an hout, never removing it?
<graig> i think so.
<ccooke> (to the correct time)
<mr_roboto> Can someone help me?  I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu Hoary to Windows 95 SE   any advice?
<ccooke> right. It's probably a timezone thing.
<Kirsch> so its never more than 1hr off?
<graig> no, it adds an hour to the incorrect time.
<graig> yeah.
<ccooke> wait.
<ccooke> Summer time.
<Kirsch> is it alwyas 1hr or 0? like can it be 28min off?
<css> hello
<graig> i think its exactly one hour.
<butcherbird> mr_roboto: you consider that an upgrade ? =)
<Kirsch> are you in the correct timezone?
<graig> but i have the correct timezone selected.
<ccooke> graig: new install? old install? Breezy?
<d33p> what's the url of the hoary backports? http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ doesn't work
<css> how old is everyone
<jdub> everyone here seen http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ ? not officially announced yet, you guys get a preview :-)
<Kirsch> d33p: works for me
<jdub> d33p: they're now on archive.ubuntu.com
<Patke> so if I have 5.04 installed and get 5.10 (when it gets out) on a cd I can just upgrade it without downloading anything?
<kennethlove> old enough to not ask a/s/l in a tech channel.
<mr_roboto> butcherbird: sorry :)    stupid joke      just waiting on breezy to d/l on laptop
<Plebeuz> hey biology people take a look at http://linuxfocus.org/English/August2005/article388.shtml
<graig> chicago is central time right?
<mr_roboto> graig: yes
<jdub> Patke: if you haven't installed any extra packages, yes
<butcherbird> heh
<jdub> Patke: but if you've installed other stuff from main or universe, you
<d33p> looking for the sun-j2re package
<Patke> jdub: what do you mean by extra packages?
<jdub> Patke: but if you've installed other stuff from main or universe, you'll have to download those in the process
<jdub> Patke: if you've installed anything via apt, synaptic or gnome-app-installl
<jdub> Patke: there's a huge amount of stuff in our repos not included on the CD :-)
<graig> could it be a bios setting?
<ccooke> css: Well, there's what? about 6 billion people in the world. Average age would be somewhere around twentyish... so, in total, something around a hundred and twenty billion. That help?
<Patke> jdub: so I just need to reinstall the apps but my documents stay unchanged?
<d33p> what should I include in /etc/apt/sources.list to have backports in hoary?
<jdub> graig: try restarting ntpdate to get the system running at the right time, and run hwclock --systohc
<css> HELLO
<css> HOW OLD IS EVERYONE?
<jdub> Patke: ah, hmm.
<css> sorry
<jdub> Patke: you've done a default install -> have you added any applications with synaptic?
<Patke> jdub: some
<css> whats the age range
<css> ??
<mr_roboto> wtf? did i enter an aol chat room?
<css> AAAHHHHHHHHHHH
<Fleck> shawnz what's difference between deb and ubuntu ?
<jdub> Patke: ok, so when you upgrade, it's fairly likely that you'll hit the network to download new versions of those
<jdub> Fleck: there's a faq on www.ubuntu.com with details about that
<synic> anyone have a creative mp3 player?  gnomad2 seems to have stopped working in breezy
<Fleck> ok
<Patke> jdub: no problem, but my documents (text,music,videos...) don't get erased?
<css> hOW DO YOU CHANGE COLOUR
<css> ?
<jdub> Patke: not at all
<SanderD> Hi. I've just messed up the MBR I think (using fixboot in Windows), so Grub can't boot. Can I fix this from a LiveCD?
<Kirsch> SanderD: i think so
<Patke> jdub: thx, that's all I needed to know.
<ccooke> css: Please don't shout. Change the colour of what?
<Kirsch> you can mount your old system and reinstall grub
<SanderD> Kirsch: With grub-install?
<css> My font.
<Kirsch> I think so.
<Kirsch> css: in IRC?
<css> I was stuck on cap locks.
<graig> shawnz ubuntu comes on 1 cd, debian has 1-5 cd's.   ubuntu is supposed to be easier, and has a better default desktop/selection of programs for people just starting out with linux.
<fbn> what package is sound-preferences for a bugreport?
<shawnz> uh, why are you telling me graig
<shawnz> Fleck asked
<jdub> fbn: control-center
<obsvuugj> does enemy territory work on ubuntu amd64?
<fbn> jdub, thanks
<Fleck> hehe :))
<graig> ahhh hehe :)
* mjr prepares to upgrade his home box
<css> How old is evry1
<mjr> (to breezy)
<css> ?
<graig> 27
<mr_roboto> Kirsch: can you do something like "dpkg-reconfigure grub" in that case?
<css> how old r you ccokie
<jatos> hi
<css> Hello??
<Kirsch> mr_roboto: i don't know, if he changes is sysroot to /mnt/sysimage he probably can
<mr_roboto> still getting  a handle on debian, seems like the way to fix broken configs in general is dpkg-reconfigure
<Kirsch> i avoid doing that unless i really NEED to... its just reinstall grub, i'd do that if just doing grub-install doesn't work
<jatos> how would I tell ubuntu to use a french keyboard layout?
<ccooke> !tell css about offtopic
<Kirsch> jatos: when you first boot, it will ask u for a type of keyboard.
<Kirsch> jatos: installing it rather,
<vladuz976> what do i need to install to get the full kde desktop?
<clast> jatos, system>preferences>keyboard>layouts
<jdub> vladuz976: kubuntu-desktop
<Kirsch> vladuz976: u may want to use kubuntu
<vladuz976> is there a bundle ?
<Kirsch> or that
<vladuz976> Kirsch: already have ubuntu installed
<Kirsch> ah ok
<jatos> clast, in kde or gnome?
<css> What about offtopic
<clast> jatos, gnome
<jatos> right
<jatos> thanks brb
<Kirsch> css: join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to engage in questions not related to support
<d33p> don't find any working source for backports, anybody has any working urls?
<SanderD> Kirsch: I'm getting this error when doing "grub-install /dev/sda" now: "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive."
<jdub> d33p: the backports are now hosted on archive.ubuntu.com
<Kirsch> you know what was interesting about this problem
<Kirsch> my roommate had the same issue, and he went about trying to just reinstall ubuntu
<clast> d33p, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Kirsch> but hoping that it wouldn't reinstall any packages since it was still there but hoping grub would install
<SanderD> Kirsch: I'm getting this error now: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<Kirsch> ubuntu specifically said that there's nothing to do, so i'm not even going to bother installing grub again
<vladuz976> Kirsch: only differnce is kde and gnome, right?
<Kirsch> when that was the only tthing that we were trying to do.
<SanderD> Sorry, something wrong with my irssi
<Kirsch> SanderD: are you on the live CD?
<Kirsch> vladuz976: i think so.
<fbn> is it possible to change severity in Launchpad as bug reporter?
<clast> lol?
<SanderD> Kirsch: yes.
<Kirsch> vladuz976: kwrite (or kate, i don't use kubuntu) as apposed to gedit
<jdub> vladuz976: the kubuntu-desktop metapackage is what kubuntu installs instead of ubuntu-desktop
<Kirsch> SanderD: do the chroot command to mkae ur root /mnt/sysimage
<Kirsch> then u can try to dothe dpkg-reconfigure grub
<jdub> vladuz976: but both metapackages (and everything they depend on) co-exist
<vladuz976> jdub: yeah i just read about it. thanks.
<clast> d33p, btw how are your graphics card drivers doing?
<vladuz976> jdub: so now i am gonna have kubuntu and ubuntu :)
<SanderD> Kirsch: How do I do that? The partition is at /dev/sda1 and mounted on /media/root.
<Kirsch> i think its
<Kirsch> chroot /media/root
<Kirsch> i g/g for a bit, i'l be back in about 10min
<SanderD> Kirsch, okay, thanks for your help.
<jatos> bacl
<damo21> i dont understand why anyone would use windows ever again
<damo21> :D
<znh> damo21, people that aren't aware of the uglyness of bill gates
<jatos> well it seems to have changed the settings in gnome but I have just gone back to KDE and its still eng kb layout
<r0d> znh most people just dont care.
<damo21> its not the uglyness of bill gates... its the uglyness of the OS he stole
<jatos> will it loads the FR kb layout when I logout of KDE and log back in?
<clast> jatos: well you do have to change it in kde too, gnome and kde are seperat things
<clast> jatos, there should be a similar option in kde
<bonee> fluxbox
<jatos> I found it in KDE but it doesn't work
<r0d> damo21, he bought it for 50g's brotha
<jatos> though gnome did complain that it coudln't uninstall GB settings
<clast> jatos, hmmm....weird
<damo21> yeah, like i said... nothing
<vladuz976> anyone know how you can switch between kdm and gdm?
<r0d> stole != bought. but i get your point
<jatos> change the symlinks vladuz976
<mr_roboto> damo21: games are one reason ;)
<vladuz976> jatos: which ones?
<jatos> providing you got the one you want installed
<damo21> yes games are the only reason
<mjr> vladuz976, dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm), I think
<mjr> vladuz976, oh, with sudo
<tobi-wan> hi folks
<vladuz976> mjr: thanks
<jatos> one symlink wil lsay kdm the other gdm, move the one that starts the display manager your don't want vladuz976
<damo21> Does anyone know if Japanese is fully supported in openoffice
<damo21> like, to type the full character list by merging shorter characters
<damo21> actually, i mean supported by gnome
<r0d> anyone here convert to opera since the new "ad-free" version????
<damo21> whats so good about opera?
<r0d> nothing from what i can tell. purrty interface. thats about it
<damo21> actually, there is a site i cant access with firefox, even though i have the plugins
<D1> ELEVEN MORE DAYS!!!!
<r0d> they have somewhat of a search engine inbedded, but nothing like firefox. just would like to know if anyone here thinks its better
<Kirsch> r0d: i got one, i got it when they gave free keys
<funkyHat> linuxdojo
<damo21> i like firefox
<funkyHat> doh
<bob2> r0d: why don't you just give it a go? ;)
<Kirsch> i do like it, but there are things about FF that I got used to, if i had gone from IE to something else again, i'd probab ly be on opera.
<shinu> why does my externad hard drive show up as hdb and not hda?
<D1> because your primary hd is hda probably.
<shinu> there isnt any other device that is taking up the 'hda'
<shinu> oh
<shinu> sorry
<damo21> external drive??
<damo21> how did u boot then?
<shinu> sdb instead or sda is what i meant
<r0d> bob2,  lol played w/ it.
<r0d> bob2,  can i guess to say your a user?
<bob2> r0d: no
<r0d> bob2, phew
<r0d> <---open source all the way
<damo21> i think linux is in danger of being too divergent with all its packages
<r0d> distros or software?
<shinu> D1, damo21: sorry, i meant that it shows up as sdb instead or sda
<jatos> damo21, I agree with you to an extent
<damo21> like, it takes too much effort to maintain one particular distro
<damo21> im all for open source
<bob2> damo21: this sounds uninformed and off-topic; please take it elsewhere
<damo21> but ubuntu is probably the best ive seen
<r0d> ahh good comeback, lol
<foampeice> why does my xmms crash on the initializing of the alarm module
<damo21> :D
<r0d> yea ubuntu and gentoo are my homeboys
<r0d> thinking of getting a shirt made...
<damo21> uninformed? ive played with almost all distros
<apokryphos> damo21: #ubuntu-offtopic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by apokryphos
<damo21> ok lol
<Stricklin> http://charlesstricklin.com/2005/10/02/ubuntu/
<r0d> your gonna have to sit in the corner pretty soon damo21
<r0d> :D
<sylvan> Help! Ubuntu messed up the boot options (after the latest upgrade via synaptic) when I restart! I vaguely recall a nice graphical program where you could modify the order and such of the boot options in GRUB, but I can't find it! Anyone know?
<yarddog> why does the channel display #ubuntu-unregged ?
<r0d> how easy is the transition to the ole badger?
<r0d> been scared to do it
<jatos> yarddog, bcause you not a registered freenode user
<apokryphos> r0d: it only requires altering one file, and then running one command, so in that sense it's trivial. Whether you have problems is another issue, but it should in theory be reasonably stable now.
<yarddog> uhm
<damo21> i just formatted my ntfs partition and started from scratch
<damo21> :D
<yarddog> [yarddog]  is identified to services
<yarddog> excuse me?
<r0d> apokryphos,  that sounds like a green light to me
<apokryphos> yarddog: you're in #ubuntu not #ubuntu-unregged
<foampeice> how would i use deborphan in combination with apt-get remove
<jatos> you need to register (reserve) you nickname then log in
<yarddog> apokryphos, ok, it says #ubuntu-unregged, just an fyi
<sylvan> anyone? How do I modify the entries in the boot-menu? The latest update removed windows from it among other minor inconveniences!
<apokryphos> r0d: it still hasn't technically reached stable status, but quite a few in here have been using it for several weeks. Your decision, of course; ubuntu does support a stable -> stable dist-upgrade
<BlankB> Is there a place that has a package list with version #'s for breezy?
<apokryphos> BlankB: packages.ubuntu.com
<jatos> yarddog, type /msg nickserv register yarddog
<el_toro> sylvan, you have to put your custom entries outside the part that gets re-generated on every grub update
<n00bster> is there an  xface Download Accelerator Manager in ubuntu ?
<yarddog> breezy works well for me, the 5.04 froze
<apokryphos> BlankB: or, in here, /msg ubotu info somepackage breezy
<funkyHat> has anyone else had problems running beagle?
<yarddog> jatos, you're wrong
<yarddog> jatos, whois me
<sylvan> el_toro, what do you mean?
<damo21> when does breezy official come out?
<kemik> 13th
<apokryphos> damo21: /topic
<funkyHat> 13th
<el_toro> sylvan, you have to edit your menu.lst file
<sylvan> There was a graphical program where I could modify this (I think it was in preferences) but it's gone now
<BlankB> apokryphos: thanks that is exactly what I wanted.
<sylvan> where is that?
<jatos> ok yarddog , apologies
<el_toro> boot/grub
<yarddog> np
<damo21> what apokryphos?
<apokryphos> damo21: /topic = check the channel topic
<damo21> lol oh yes
<sylvan> there's no program to help me do this? I could've swore I've seen one before that worked well when it came to changing priorities at least
<r0d> I still hoping they released some certifications for ubuntu.
<obsvuugj> does Enemy Territory work on Ubuntu amd64 ?
<damo21> it does if u compile it
<el_toro> sylvan, used to be a boot manager preference thingy, but that seems to have disappeared in recent updates
<sylvan> what's it called, maybe it's still in synaptic?
<obsvuugj> damo21>does it work on the .run ?
<el_toro> sylvan, doubt it
<damo21> i dont know, i dont have 64 bit but i know if u compile anything yourself it will work
<el_toro> anyway, it's just a little text-file editing, and you only have to do it once
<sylvan> okay, the first partition on my the first disk is (hd0,0) right?
<r0d> yep
<el_toro> right-o
<obsvuugj> damo21> how do I complie ? ./configure && make && sudo make install ?
<damo21> how do u compile?  try a gentoo stage 1 installation u will learn how to compile
<damo21> :D
<funkyHat> haha
<r0d> sylvan,  I had same problem when i had a dual-booting system. dam microsoft is mbr hog
<Karnivore> Hey people
<n00bster> can somone assist me ?
<evian> how come gnome uses esd instead of alsa?
<obsvuugj> is it ./configure && make && sudo make install
<r0d> n00bster,  just ask question bud
<n00bster> is there an  xface Download Accelerator Manager in ubuntu ?
<sylvan> what does "chainloader +1" mean?
<ProN00b> ./pftp: error while loading shared libraries: libpftputil.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sylvan> and "makeactive"?
<kemik> obsvuugj:  usuallly..
<damo21> obsvuugj try it
<apokryphos> obsvuugj: it's generally conventional to specify the prefix for many apps, on the configure. Are you sure you have the source, though, and that you should compile it?
<obsvuugj> ok
<ProN00b> why do i get that through that library is in /usr/local/lib
<kemik> obsvuugj:  read the "INSTALL" or "README" file
<cantona_> Breezy Colony 5 is pre relesae?
<n00bster> ?
<thrice`> well, it's before the release
<apokryphos> cantona_: yes
<Karnivore> Is Ubuntu a good build of Linux to learn about Linux in general? I'm going into different IT jobs after uni and Linux is used alot in networking of course
<thrice`> so I guess so
<n00bster> well rob, i did :)
<cantona_> Does it support IBM X32?
<r0d> n00bster, when someone doesnt answer, usally means they dont know. do a linux google search on it
<evian> cantona_ I don't know about Colony 5, but breezy should be released this month
<n00bster> i found onlly progzilla, but it's console based.
<yarddog> i dont see pre-release anywhere on that url
<apokryphos> the Colony releases are just snapshots of the development done on the given distro-in-work in ISOs
<n00bster> and i'm looking for en xface program
<damo21> sylvan: chainloader +1 is to tell the cpu to execute the boot code at the next physical block on the disk
<evian> Karnivore: I think it is good
<r0d> or ask the almighty bob2
<r0d> no private though.. he'll spank u
<obsvuugj> I cant find the source for linux ....
<Plebeuz> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<JDigital> Karnivore: I think it's as good as any other, at least
<apokryphos> Plebeuz: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<JDigital> but then I've only used Ubuntu
<TrekCycling> is the Breezy preview the latest version of Breezy?
<r0d> obsvuugj,  in synaptic or on the net?
<Karnivore> Okay thanks, it always a start
<Plebeuz> ohhh
<obsvuugj> in the official ssite of ET
<Karnivore>  I tried Gentoo but didnt like it that much
<Plebeuz> gcc is not installed
<kemik> Karnivore:  linux from scratch
<TrekCycling> or is there a different place to get the latest cut of Breezy?
<Kyral> Plebeuz, install the build-essiential package
<Kyral> but spelled right
<damo21> gentoo is very good, but after 1 year you realise it takes too much time to maintain
<apokryphos> TrekCycling: Colony 5 is the latest ISO release
<Karnivore> yeah, you have to compile things all the time dont you
<TrekCycling> That's what I want
<damo21> yes
<TrekCycling> where do you get the Colony ISOs?
<apokryphos> TrekCycling: /topic
<damo21> ubuntu is excellent
<Plebeuz> Kyral, i dont like to install things by apt get, that messed up with linux
<r0d> obsvuugj,  go to kernel.org  for latest
<r0d> obsvuugj,  or just type "linux source" in synaptic
<TrekCycling> oh duh, thanks
<kemik> Plebeuz:  apt-get is preffered over compiling yourself if you wanna keep your system 'clean'
<Kyral> Plebeuz, then how will you install things on Ubuntu?
<Kyral> Surely you don't want to put yourself through Dependency Hell
<Plebeuz> .deb package
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<Plebeuz> or tar.gz
<kemik> Plebeuz:  removing stuff yuo've compiled yourself is often messy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Kyral> guess what, Debs are Apt :P
<kemik> Kyral:  no
<damo21> Kyral he will use synaptic i assume
<Kyral> Apt is a fronted to dselect
<apokryphos> kemik: not really; make uninstall :P
<r0d> obsvuugj, its alittle more process to compling your own kernel. i remember having to downloading some support files...
<Kyral> in theory
<foampeice> how do i put each line of a text file if it were a list of packages onto the commandline to be processed by apt-get remove ?
<obsvuugj> r0d> not the kernel, the source code of enemy territory :P
<Kyral> Okay, the way I see it
<transparentdream> Is there a graphing program for ubuntu like a graphing calcuilator?
<kemik> apokryphos:  not all programs are nice
<r0d> ahh
<Kyral> Apt acts like a bigass search engine for dselect/dpkg
<r0d> guess i need my coffee
<apokryphos> kemik: sure; but they _generally_ have a nice make uninstall
<Plebeuz> kemik, make uninstall works fine for me
<foampeice> buchan: what packages do you need to run sympatico?
<el_toro> good ol checkinstall
<cantona_> i think apt is better than aptitute, anyone agree?
<D1> breezy needs an updated gnome-power-manager. ;[
<buchan> o_O
<apokryphos> cantona_: aptitude is a front-end to apt
<foampeice> do any of the package managers show orphans?
<apokryphos> cantona_: apt-get is also a front-end to apt
<n00bster> qwestion: is there a way to play my win' games in Linux ? (insted of booting to windows)
<blekos> hello ppl
<Kyral> foampeice, sudo apt-get install debfoster
<r0d> i hope badger has BUM by default
<apokryphos> foampeice: deborphan does, and aptitude keeps track of them.
<damo21> ok, guys everyone who wants to chat about how cool ubuntu is lets go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cantona_> apokryphos, it's differece with apt-get and aptitute install ....
<blekos> do u know any good ftp with gui?
<foampeice> Kyral: debfoster?
<stpere> n00bster, look for Cedega
<Kyral> its either deborphan or debfoster
<Kyral> one just lists orphans
<apokryphos> cantona_: sure; but you said "better than apt", which is incomplete :P
<kemik> cantona_:  not really any difference
<n00bster> ok, thanks stpere.
<buchan> Is the Ubuntu GTK theme and the likes  availble to download online anywhere?
<rockin_stan> anybody managed to get the last.fm player running under gnome?
<apokryphos> Kyral: nope, they can both remove them, but they serve slightly different functions
<Kyral> the other actually goes through your list and asks if you wanna uninstall things
<kemik> cantona_:  i mean, they both utilize the same "core" or whatever you like to callit
<apokryphos> Kyral: debfoster works with conjugation of other packages which it holds on to
<r0d> blekos, gftp is a gui based client
<Kyral> yah, I get'em mixed up
<Karnivore> stpere, does that mean with Cedega you could run windows games on a mac, through ubuntu?
<blekos> thanx r0d
* apokryphos is out for a bit -- back later
<r0d> :D
<stpere> Karnivore, I don't think so
<stpere> Karnivore, because it's not an emulator
<buchan> Karnivore: No.
<stpere> Karnivore, only a Windows API translation/implementation
<foampeice> apokryphos: how do you remove the orphans in aptitude?
<Karnivore> okay I didnt think so, just dreaming :)
<r0d> any .net programmers here use mono?
<buchan> Karnivore: Maybe once Mac goes x86 there will be Cedega for it.
<stpere> someone know why I installed the nvidia drivers (supplied by ubuntu), I do get the nvidia logo on startup but...
<Burke> hi all
<Karnivore> yeah thats a good point
<stpere> still no direct rendering
<Kyral> Hoary or Breezy?
<stpere> me? Hoary
<Kyral> nm then
<Kyral> didja do sudo nvidia-glx enable?
<sheb> breezy upgrades are messing up wirelessconnections
<stpere> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<Kyral> or whatever that command is?
<stpere> yes I did
<Kyral> reload X
<stpere> done this
<Burke> Question, can Hoary Live save my configs?
<foampeice> how do i use debfoster to remove orphans?
<stpere> I'm really confused now
<stpere> :-P
<Kyral> foampeice, do a sudo debfoster
<Kyral> it will go through EVERY package in your system and ask you about it (Keep, Remove, Purge)
<sheb> breezy problems
<stpere> my xorg.conf file seems ok since it has "nvidia" rather than "nv"
<Kyral> stpere, only thing I can think of is that your card isn't supported by the drivers
<Kyral> I know SOME older cards aren't supported anymore
<stpere> no, nevermind I found it
<Kyral> ah good then
<stpere> shame on me :-)
<willvarfar> which package do I need to get pthreads?
<stpere> left a Load "dri"
<vengeful_> installed breezy last week and it even detected the crappy belkin in my desktop....and the pro wireless in laptop
<Kyral> I always compile my NVidia from scratch
<helmethedd> hello all
<vengeful_> no problems
<damo21> yes u need Load "dri" in xorg.conf
<afd_> how would it be possible to change the display driver for totem? Something like it's possible with xine
<Kyral> damo21, you don't
<Kyral> hell it screws up the NVidia driver
<TiMiDo> damn wan't to get a Dvd drive so badly
<helmethedd> i need a bunch of help with hoary on a few diff. areas
<damo21> really?
<Kyral> yah
<damo21> k
<helmethedd> yeah totem to start with
<damo21> anyone got a dvb card?
<helmethedd> let me take that back
<TiMiDo> oh freaking Mouse i hate it,
<buchan> Is the Ubuntu GTK theme and the likes  availble to download online anywhere?
<helmethedd> i downloaded ubuntu 5.04 is that the latest, or should i update
<TiMiDo> yeah, that's the latest
<helmethedd> ty
<TiMiDo> breezy is coming on OCTOBER
<vengeful_> can you not just add it in add applications or package manager?
<Burke> I really like Hoary Live.
<n00bster> qwestion: is there a way to play my win' games in Linux ? Fore Free ?
<Burke> I just can't figure how to get it to see my hda.
<Kyral> n00bster, WINE, but its hit and miss
<buchan> n00bster: Cedega. Just roll your own.
<Kyral> Cedega+Point2Play is much more reliable, at the cost of 5 bucks a month
<larsrohdin> Hi, how do I enable x composite extensions?
<sheb> breezy updates are breaking stuff ..yea wireless
<helmethedd> i'm on a dell inspiron 2200 laptop, and i'm told i should search for graphics drivers. Where am i gonna find em?
<TiMiDo> u can get cedega \for free ;P
<buchan> Kyral: I fail to see the usefulness of Point2Play.
<Kyral> TiMiDo, it doesn't support InstallShield, or so I have heard
<Burke> I'm about to install 5.04 on my spare 20gb drive. Any advice?
<TiMiDo> truew
<vengeful_> add to xorg.conf
<vengeful_> Section "Extensions"
<vengeful_> Option "Composite" "Enabled"
<vengeful_> EndSection
<vengeful_> that should do it
<vengeful_> i think
<n00bster> Cedega is not Free !
<sheb> dhcp software is crashing wireless configurations
<helmethedd> where or how do i update my drivers for dell
<sheb> on breezy
<n00bster> & about wine, i'll give it a go
<n00bster> ty..........
<helmethedd> just go to dell?
<vengeful_> whatcha need to update helmethedd?
<Kyral> sheb, Breezy is busted
<Kyral> in devel
<larsrohdin> vengeful_, anything I have to download? I have xcompmgr, but anything else?
<Kyral> I'm gonna sound like a BOFH here, but you knew what you were doing when you installed it :P
<helmethedd> well i'm told i should update my graphics drivers vengeful
<sheb> why ? it ran good for several days until the new freakin updates
<vengeful_> larsohdin..i think its already in the latest release
<notaction> Sorry people, I asked this earlier, but I didn't know xchat has a limited buffer.. How do you get out of XFree86, and then how do you get back into it?
<yuacht> hmm, when i upgraded too breezy my keyboard layout stopped working, any clue how to solve it? i want swedish keyboard layout
<vengeful_> so should just add ..i think...never used it to be honest
<Kyral> sheb, I'm no MOTU so I don't know
<Kyral> use dhclient3
<larsrohdin> vengeful_, ok then I'll just restart X i'll  be back if I get problems.. thanks
<vengeful_> which card you got helme?
<sheb> so where is MOTU
<Kyral> notaction, drop to a VT (CTRL+ALT+F1)  login and do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<helmethedd> venge...i'm not really certain. its built into the laptop and i don't know how to access the info in linux
<Kyral> that will halt GDM (and X in the process)
<vengeful_> which laptop?
<helmethedd> inspiron 2200
<Kyral> to get back in just startx or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vengeful_> il check
<helmethedd> thanks pardner
<notaction> Kyral, thanks. But could you tell me A) What VT stands for, B) how to parse that command? what does the etc, init.d, and gmd part mean? Are those folders or something?
<helmethedd> any one know how to get the palm desk top action working on ubuntu?
<Kyral> VT == Virtual Desktop
<helmethedd> i followed the instuctions to know avail
<Kyral> err
<helmethedd> i've only had ubuntu a day now so i'm in over my head
<notaction> All try it now...
<Kyral> Virtual Terminal
<gp_aaron> where does the binary for imagemagick install to?
<boxerboy29> vengsful_  try device manager
<notaction> That makes more sense
<Kyral> /etc/init.d is a directory where devices live
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> services
<Kyral> gdm is the GNOME Display Manager (Your Login Screen when X Fires up when you boot)
<mouhez> what firewall does 5.04 use and how do I open port 22?
<Kyral> and stop and start tell it start and stop
<Kyral> mouhez, by default no firewall
<gp_aaron> mouhez: I don't think ubuntu has a firewall by default, are you running a router?
<notaction> Kyral, for what I'm doing, it says something to the effect of that all XFree86 instances must be off. Is that going to take care of that?
<Kyral> because no services run by default
<Kyral> notaction, yes
<mouhez> I'm not doing anything, I just want to access my friend's computer
<mouhez> :)
<mouhez> so he just has to give me a user/pass?
<boxerboy29> during install it asks you if you want to enable a firewall
<gp_aaron> mouhez: as long as he doesn't have a router running
<Kyral> it does?
<Kyral> Since when?
<mouhez> hmm
<boxerboy29> it does for me
<notaction> Is there a font that closely resembles the Fixedsys of Windows?
<mouhez> nmap says "22/tcp closed ssh", that means there is no firewall?
<gp_aaron> mouhez: routers block port 22 by default
<mouhez> he doesn't have a router
<boxerboy29> where it lists what you want to allow  http ,ssh, so on and so forth
<gp_aaron> mouhez: then maybe he is running a firewall on his system
<Kyral> boxerboy29, you mean Lokkit?
<gp_aaron> or doesn't have ssh installed or doesn't have it running
<boxerboy29> i dont know what its called it doesnt say
<mouhez> hmm okay
<vengeful_> i think its the i915..same as inspiron 6000...why do you need to update?
<boxerboy29> kyral: its on same install page that if you want to enable selinux
<notaction> Kyral, it looks like "etc" is an important directory in Linux. What does it do?
<Kyral> which installer is this?
<mouhez> how do I enable ssh then? :)
<Plebeuz> i need to install ncurses in ubuntu
<gp_aaron> mouhez: sudo apt-get install ssh
<Kyral> notaction, /etc is VERY important
<mouhez> aha, thanks
<boxerboy29> both 5.04 adn 5.10 ask it as for if its anaconda or another again not real sure never looked
<Kyral> there is a reason you can't go mucking about in there without root
<P229> mouhez: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<gp_aaron> mouhez: then /etc/initd/sshd start (if the script doesn't do it for you)
<mouhez> :)
<atila_sendil> hi all; anyone know a good and easy program to edit .iso files ?
<mouhez> okay
<r0d> anyone here read TUX magazine?
<boxerboy29> next time i have to install it ill look :(
<Kyral> yah
<notaction> Is 'directory' an appropriate qualifier for what 'etc' is, or is it "not a directory"? wht does it stand for?
<Kyral> 'cause last time I installed Breezy Preview, I didn't see that at all
<r0d> Kyral,  did you read the recent issue on how gnome is always changing its core design
<Kyral> then again I went with a standard thing
<Kyral> r0d, that yah was to boxerboy29
<boxerboy29> breezy has it that im sure about hoary i remember seeing it but its been awhile
<Kyral> notaction, its a directory
<Kyral> but a really important one!
<notaction> Linux looks so much like scientology with all these scary abbreviations, that's why I've been put off of it for so long
<notaction> But I want to give it a fair chance
<Kyral>  /usr == User Programs
<r0d> Kyral,  right. I dont see what he means by that. gnome since i've been using has always had the same core functionality
<gp_aaron> can apt tell you where a application is installed to?
<P229> atila_sendil: winiso... yes, I know it's a windows program. unfortunately, there's no such program for linux (that I'm aware of)
<Kyral>  /boot == Things that the system need to boot
<r0d> just blew my mind...
<gp_aaron> i really don't like apt:|
<stpere> arg! still no luck with this nvidia driver
<Kyral>  /bin == Binary Files
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: *gasp*
<gp_aaron> heh
<atila_sendil> P229, ty; does it work with wine ?
<r0d> linux 101 channel
<gp_aaron> Razor-X: I've used better that is all
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: in my experience, Gentoo portage is all that i've found that's better in some areas
<Kyral> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<r0d> Razor-X,  portage is awesome
<gp_aaron> portage is alright, but compiling is slow...
<Kyral> notaction, read that
<Kyral> not exactly the most newbie friendly thing
<r0d> but if u dont know what your doing, its a noob nightmare
<P229> atila_sendil: don't know, there's a good chance it will, especially if you have a version of winiso that works in win95/98
<r0d> apt-get is so much easier
<Razor-X> ugghhh, why can't screen monitor for activity correctly
<notaction> OK, will do. This /bin folder you speak of. Does that store C compilers only?
<Razor-X> r0d: meh
<gp_aaron> pacman on the other hand, is a very fast, light, extensive, and easy to use binary package manager
<Tachyon> I get an error that a package can't be downloaded from a repository when I'm trying to install Bluefish through Synaptic.  Is there anything I can do to fix this, is it a problem with my repository lists?
<Razor-X> I could use naim instead of pork for AIM, but pork is more full-featured
<atila_sendil> P229, thank you; must try it immediately :-) see you all later :-) bye
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: hmmm, i've never used that
<Kyral> notaction, I'm not sure
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: i'll give it a whirl
<p0windah> morning girlos and boyos
<gp_aaron> Razor-X: Archlinux, and Rubix
<Kyral> notaction, I don't know the specifics of the filesystem
<Kyral> I just have a vague idea
<gp_aaron> it is fully funcional in Arch and slightly crippled in Rubix
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: ahhh, I see
<notaction> Kyral, I'm bookmarking that page
<gp_aaron> Razor-X: Just be warned that the arch installer isn't pretty
<Razor-X> If I set screen to monitor a window for activity, why does it tell me there's activity when I switch out from that window
<P229> notaction: /bin holds a lot of system programs
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: is it better than a Gentoo Stage 2?
<gp_aaron> I don't know
<gp_aaron> I never do my gentoo installs
<gp_aaron> :P
<Razor-X> heh
<P229> notaction: whereas /sbin holds superuser only system programs
<r0d> whats better, firestarter or lokkit? as far as ease of use?
<gp_aaron> you can get a arch install up and running in 15 minutes
<Razor-X> why not talk to the Ubuntu maintainers about Pacman?
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: oh, no, then it's nothing like a Gentoo stage 2
<Razor-X> :P
<_jason> hi, does anyone know how to get streaming .asx files to work in Ubuntu?
<gp_aaron> Razor-X: Ubuntu would have to completely revamped to use pacman
<P229> r0d: firestarter is real easy for what it does. never used lokkit
<notaction> Is it true that all, or at least most, issues of linux come with a C, C++, and assembly compiler?
<notaction> Gnu C compiler or somesuch?
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: yeah, I guess
<Razor-X> notaction: yeah
<helmethedd> i can't seem to get my palm pilot to sync up with ubuntu. Anyone use a palm?
<P229> notaction: many distros do, yes, but ubuntu does not (by default... they're still available in the repos)
<gp_aaron> helmethedd: I did, it never did sync properly when I used arch
<gp_aaron> - arch + ubuntu
<notaction> P229,  How do I get it for Ubuntu?
<boxerboy29> notaction: synaptic
<Razor-X> notaction: sudo aptitude install build-essentials
<gp_aaron> well I'm off to eat
<gp_aaron> Razor-X: give arch a shot, http://archlinux.org/
<helmethedd> what is arch?
<gp_aaron> I recommend using the install guide
<boxerboy29> arch= linux distro
<vladuz976> how can i create .zip files instead of .tar.gz or .gz files?
<cs_DK> what is good about arch?
<notaction> 'aptitude'?
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: Easy to use package management system
<Tachyon> I can't seem to connect to the Backports repository.  Am I out of date or something? :/
<helmethedd> oh man this is harsh...so much to learn
<gp_aaron> Simple Init system
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: fast
<boxerboy29> tachyon: the mirror max backports have been shut down
<cs_DK> gp_aaron: faster than ubuntu?
<helmethedd> i don't speak code and it seems to be required to use my computer now
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: but it is also for advanced users
<P229> notaction: System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: so much faster then ubuntu
<Gnuclear> does cd-juicer support mp3 encoding? if not, can someone suggest a gui-frntend that can rip audio cds and encode them to mp3?
<Tachyon> boxerboy29: Are there other backport repositories?
<cs_DK> gp_aaron: does it use gnome or kde?
<maximaus> Gnuclear, with the correct plugins, yes. I prefer ripperX, fwiw.
<boxerboy29> tachyon i dont use backports but yes i think i read that in it ill get site give me a few
<P229> Gnuclear: nothing in ubuntu supports mp3 by default (patent issues), you'll have to install the codecs, etc., manually
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: neither
<gp_aaron> or both
<Razor-X> gp_aaron: I will, when I get the time
<gp_aaron> which ever you'd like
<Razor-X> school's been a total b**ch though
<cs_DK> gp_aaron: ok, I'll take a look
<maximaus> P229,  Manually? you mean just firing up synaptic and clicking a couple boxes? :P
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: it installs a base system, then you install the xserver and the desktop environment of your choice
<kbrooks> Hey!
<gp_aaron> that's what arch is about, choice
<cs_DK> gp_aaron: but I can do that with debian also :-)
<gp_aaron> ye
<kbrooks> I have a problem.
<kbrooks> I'm in cli, irssi
<P229> maximaus: it's a chore, isn't it?
<TiMiDo> kbrooks, what problems?
<gp_aaron> and that is the problem kbrooks?
<kbrooks> and ...
<kbrooks> well, smbclient -- where can i get it?
<boxerboy29> tachyon: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=69681
<TiMiDo> kbrooks, sudo apt-get install smbclient
<gp_aaron> cs_DK: you cannot be afraid to edit config files and use the command line
<TiMiDo> !Info smbclient
<ubotu> smbclient: has nothing about Info
<kbrooks> my ubuntu cd is stratched
<kbrooks> !info smbclient
<ubotu> smbclient: (a LanManager-like simple client for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.10-1ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2337 kB, Installed size: 5996 kB
<gp_aaron> so?
<kbrooks> all over it
<Tachyon> boxerboy29: Thanks.
<kbrooks> !info smbclient warty
<_jason> bah guess I have to boot windows to listen to .asx D:
<gp_aaron> kbrooks, don't use the ubuntu cd
<boxerboy29> tachyon: yw
<ubotu> smbclient: (a LanManager-like simple client for Unix), section net, is optional. Version: 3.0.7-1ubuntu6 (warty), Packaged size: 2246 kB, Installed size: 5776 kB
<Grev> anyone using 3d accel driver for nvidia under Breezy here
<cs_DK> Grev: why?
<gp_aaron> well i'm off
<gp_aaron> bye all
<basvg> hmm, I just did a fresh hoary install on my laptop... went smoothly (as expected). Only the w32codecs package seems to be gone... searching for it in synaptic. What happened to it..?
<sktrdie> freaking fever
<sas171> hi, how to setup my monitor? I mean, is there some easier way as xorgconf in Ubuntu?
<sktrdie> home all day
<kbrooks> gp_aaron: ok
<kbrooks> aptituding now
<TiMiDo> sas171, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Grev> I'm trying to run my card with 3D nvidia driver (installed/ran nvidia-glx-config enable), but my machine does not seem to have the nvidia.o module
<Ne754> sas171: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg yet?
<gp_aaron> kbrooks just comment the cd out of the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<TiMiDo> sas171,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Razor-X> basvg: do you have the correct repos added in?
<sas171> thank you I'll try it now
<TiMiDo> np
<sheb> so nobody is really making any comments on breezy or i just missed it ll
<basvg> Razor-X: afaik yes, I copied the /etc/apt/sources.list from my work-box ..
<Razor-X> basvg: hmmm....
<larsrohdin> I cant get my panel transparent in xfce4, can someone help me? I have enabled composite extensions in xorg.conf, and I have created a file called transparency in my xfce folder but still it won't work...
<Razor-X> basvg: if this was mplayer, you could just download the codecs from elsewhere, i'm not sure how it works in other media players
<TiMiDo> larsrohdin, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<p0windah> sheb: what kinda comments you looking for ?
<damo21> larsrohdin i bet u use ati card?
<larsrohdin> TiMiDo, thats the one I mean
<p0windah> sheb: I've got it installed on a desktop and a tablet pc here without any problems..
<basvg> Razor-X: Yeah I might just do that.. need to figure out how to get totem to play my dvd :)
<larsrohdin> damo21, no 6800gt with latest drivers
<damo21> lucky u.... i cant get any transparency with radeon 9800pro
<sheb> bout it current state of affairs in regards to it breaking my freakin wireless configurations after I install the upgrades
<notaction> heh..hey, is there a 'pi' button on the calculator that comes with ubuntu? Hm, moreover, is there a software package thing that has a really nice calculator that you can enter long expressions into?
<damo21> preview breezy
<p0windah> sheb: binary drivers ? isnt that in release notes or something..
<atila_sendil> P229, hi again; unfortunately winiso did not go with wine; so any cd burning software to make a bootable cd ?
* kbrooks has yet to upgrade to breezy
<notaction> Um...what's emacs?
<Hikaru79> Can Windows be an NFS client?
<larsrohdin> notaction, a good editor
<damo21> kbrooks... just wait till 13th
<mjr> Hikaru79, there are NFS clients for Windows, but you'd probably be better off with Samba at the server end
<notaction> Text editor?
<P229> atila_sendil: you want to burn an ISO to CD?
<kbrooks> damo21: i know, thats why i said "yet to"
<Ne754> notaction: an editor that can be compared to vi (ie> vi vs emacs debate)
<sheb> where are the rel.notes
<mjr> also, I'm not sure if there are beer-free NFS clients for Windows
<larsrohdin> notaction, whatever editor... text, code etc.
<Hikaru79> mjr, I would, but Samba is such a pain to configure :(
<larsrohdin> notaction, I use it to write c++
* p0windah hugs vim
<Ne754> sas171 > any luck on the reconfig?
<atila_sendil> P229, well I have the iso but I guess with fileroller I can get the files inside; or just mount it and copy. but I want to add folders and make a bootable CD :-)
<kbrooks> larsrohdin: ew c++
<P229> notaction: why don't you try the LiveCD?
<larsrohdin> kbrooks, huh?
<discipleofyeshua> is breezy a stable operating system?
<sas171> Ne754: i'm doing it now, one second
<kbrooks> discipleofyeshua: wait until the 13th
<notaction> I've got it installed on a virtual machine, I think it's better this way.
<scribbles> anyone got a sample sources.list for 5.10?
<larsrohdin> kbrooks, ew?
<Ne754> sas171: ok
<p0windah> discipleofyeshua: the preview still have issues that need to be ironed out
<P229> atila_sendil: oh... if you're new to linux, I'd just use windows and winiso. there's a way to do what you want to do, but it's a major PITA
<kbrooks> scribbles: sed -i -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<scribbles> I can't seem to get apt-get to work in 5.10
<scribbles> whats that do brooks?
<Coder|Away> Hi all, I've got a seemingly simple question: How can I get ubuntu to remember my DNS server IPs instead of querying the router for them?
<Razor-X> notaction: in Octave or Maxima (which are downloadable, and more powerful) there should be pi included
<kbrooks> scribbles: do you have hoary installed?
<scribbles> no
<atila_sendil> P229, so any recommendations to to start reading :-) like nero had the option in windows or so ?
<scribbles> preview 5.10
<larsrohdin> so, any ideas on my transparetn panel?
<kbrooks> scribbles: oh, sorry
<p0windah> coder: have a look in /etc/resolv.conf
<atila_sendil> and anybody know a program to make a bootable CD with the boot part I provide ?
<Shin_Gouki> how do i mount, access a USB stick from bash?
<boxerboy29> apt-get works out of box on breezy should anyway
<sheb> at first i thought it was just the dhcp* stuff ..unchecked those in the update  ..there are other waaaay serious ills
<P229> atila_sendil: basically, what you would have to do is extract the boot track from the iso, extract all the files, add your files, then rebuild the iso
<scribbles> Err http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net breezy-extras/restricted Packages
<scribbles>   404 Not Found
<Coder> p0windah: Ok, thanks. I'll take a look.
<sas171> Ne754: I have a PS/2 mouse what dev should I choose?
<P229> atila_sendil: with cdrecord, probably
<kbrooks> scribbles: comment that out
<Hendric> what is the most minimal install option for breezy? aside from the SERVER option?
<kbrooks> in sources.list
<boxerboy29> scribbles: mirrormax backports have been shut down
<Ne754> sas171 > should be the /dev/input/mice (the default)
<scribbles> oh okay
<atila_sendil> P229, exactly what I want to do; I'll start reading cdrecord ty :-)
<P229> atila_sendil: nero can burn a bootable iso
<sas171> Ne754: ok, thx
<P229> atila_sendil: have fun :)
<hussam> I'm trying to clean up my kubuntu system. I found those packages that are not dependancies of other package
<hussam> are these packages safe to remove? texinfo texi2html python2.4-numarray lapack3
<shinu> is abc bittorrent client in the repos?
<kbrooks> hussam: check them to see if they rely on any other packages
<hussam> kbrooks: no installed packages rely on them.
<P229> shinu: not for 5.10
<atila_sendil> hussam : how did you find those packages ?
<kbrooks> hussam: its safe then
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<p0windah> hussam: apt-cache show texinfo; then if its not something you need, apt-get remove --purge texinfo
<shinu> P229: 5.04?
<hussam> atila_sendil: browsing thourgh synaptic
<P229> shinu: don't know
<atila_sendil> hussam ty; thought there was a way to list them :-)
<kbrooks> Seveas: hi
<Hendric> what is the most minimal install option for breezy?
<brosio> an howto to print on ubuntu ?
<P229> Hendric: "server," I think
<Seveas> hi Kyle
<boxerboy29> hendric: server
<notaction> OK. If I get GCC and stuff like that, the libraries, headers, etc, all come with it?
<kbrooks> Seveas: what's up?
<p0windah> Seveas: your repos. came through for me. been playing kbattleship with the mrs using your packages nx stuff. cheers
<p0windah> packaged, rather
<Hendric> aside from server.. like making it a plain client...
<CarlFK> any recomendations on a USB based tv tuner?
<boxerboy29> seveas: whats the chance of adding a link for the closing of mirrormax backports to the topic?
<kbrooks> Hendric: please read the description of server -- it is NOT what you think it is
<jdub> Hendric: the 'server' install is just a core system, no desktop, no servers, etc.
<hussam> atila_sendil: there is deporphan but it won't list much
<Seveas> boxerboy29, nil
<boxerboy29> ok just checking
<BiSK-8> hello
<Seveas> kbrooks, busy rewriting my repo scripts :)
<squid0> does anyone know how to get midi working on ubuntu?
<atila_sendil> hussam, ty :-)
<BiSK-8> is there any software that i can get through atp-get 2 overclock my pc?
<kbrooks> I'm rebooting into a GUI now ;)
<Hendric> ah... sounds great.. need to do it on an old P1 200MHZ pc ehehe
* kbrooks is a gui addict
<squid0> yes? no? midi? tea, anyone?
<kbrooks> Seveas: will Breezy include GNOME 2.12?
<Seveas> it already does
<kbrooks> Cool.
<Seveas> since 2.12 has been released
<kbrooks> grrr.
* kbrooks cancelled a configure of a package -- too long
<atila_sendil> Hendric, in fact I am right now installing one 64MB laptop now :-)
<scribbles> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<scribbles>  <---- what should I use in 5.10, I got that from the 5.04 starter guide
<Hendric> in breezy... the menu editor doesn't include application added menus.. how do i edit them?
<Hikaru79> Is there away to make a SAMBA share visible only to one certain IP address in the LAN?
* kbrooks has to reconfigure those packages not configured yet 
<squid0> i'm a bit new to this... can you read me at all?
<Hikaru79> squid, we can read ya.
<squid0> great. thanks, Hikaru
<Hikaru79> =)
<Hikaru79> What's the problem?
<notaction> Maybe a stupid question here, but humour me. Does linux use drive letters?
<squid0> i don't know how to get midi to work on ubuntu
<darkling> notaction: No.
<Plebeuz> anyone can help me? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl
<Hikaru79> notaction, not in the sense that windows does.
<Hikaru79> Ah, midi.
<Hikaru79> squid0, I'll get you a link to a guide.
<squid0> yes? <perks up ears>
<basvg> hmmm, now it seems that mplayer at least *sees* my dvd... wish I could play it with totem
<damo21> notaction: linux uses device nodes instead..  /dev/hda1 = c:
<MikkelK> Daaaaamn it takes long time to update to Colony5... ZZZZzzzz...
<Hikaru79> squid0, here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58859&highlight=midi
<Hikaru79> Those steps right there should get you up and running :) They did for me.
<squid0> great. thanks, hikaru. i'll have a look now
<Hikaru79> ^_^ Kay. If something's not working, ask here.
<notaction> Ah, it becomes a little clearer now
<damo21> does anyone know if there is a package similar to Cakewalk 8 for linux?
<damo21> i'd like to do midi synthesis on ubuntu
<atila_sendil> damo21, I got Rosegarden4 but could not yet manage to use it :-(
<squid0> okay, will do
* kbrooks needs to search for a game similar to rollercoaster tycoon
<squid0> Hikaru, how big are pmidi and timidity? i'm on a capped line...
<kbrooks> any ideas?
<Hikaru79> squid0, they're fairly small.
<squid0> like, less than 4-5M?
<kbrooks> so...........
<Hikaru79> I'm not on Ubuntu right now, so I can't give you exact sizes, but probably under 10 mb
<kbrooks> *reboots*
<Hendric> in breezy... the menu editor doesn't include application added menus.. how do i edit them?
<Hikaru79> kborokos, what's the problem?
<squid0> ok. thanks
<kbrooks> bbl
<P229> squid0: probably pretty small. and how'd you get stuck with a capped line?
<Hikaru79> squid0, if you use Synaptic, it'll tell you the sizes before you download.
<squid0> Hikaru, good idea. was about to do so
<P229> squid0: pmidi is about 20 K
<squid0> p229: by being in the country called South Africa ;)
<delire> Hikaru79: No go? ;)
<P229> squid0: ah
<squid0> p229: gr8. thanks
<squid0> it's a beautiful place, but some things... ah... you know... we're a bit behind
<Hikaru79> delire, yes! =D
<Hikaru79> delire, are you a Go player too? ^^
<Davey> should the x86 live cd work on an athlon64 machine? I understood they were 32bit compatible
<delire> Hikaru79: sure ;)
<Hikaru79> delire, cool :D How strong?
* Gnuclear is Away, Reason: ( Codito, ergo sum ) | Since: ( Sunday, October 2, 2005. 18:41:45 ) Xlack v2.1
<Agrajag> Davey: yes, it will
<Davey> Agrajag, and if it doesn't boot on my laptop, what then? :)
<delire> Hikaru79: ahh not so strong. the series got me back into it actually ;)
<Agrajag> Bett than the 64-bit livecd in my experience
<delire> Hikaru79: i might start looking for  club soon.
<Davey> Agrajag, it crashes trying at the Gnome loading screen
<Hikaru79> delire, I see. What's "not so strong" though? Are you SDK yet?
<Agrajag> Then you should find out why it's not booting.
<Agrajag> No clue, I don't do laptops.
<delire> Hikaru79: i haven't graded myself. casual player.
<P229> Davey: why wouldn't it boot on your laptop?
<Hikaru79> delire, I see. Want a game?
<P229> oh
<delire> Hikaru79: but a great series. really enjoyed the seasons i have seen.
<kbrooks> Now to upgrade to hoary.
<Hikaru79> Indeed it is :)
<delire> Hikaru79: hehe not right now, maybe some other time ;)
<Hikaru79> Kay ^_^
<delire> Hikaru79: work to do!
<shawnz> agh
<Hikaru79> delire, yeah me too :( I just don't do it =/
<shawnz> silly ubuntu maintainers
<shawnz> why is the kernel compiled with gcc-3 :/
<delire> Hikaru79: ;)
<squid0> Hikaru or p229, apt-get says timidity is an 'invalid operation'. i assume that means it's not found in my repositories? or what?
<kbrooks> shawnz, do you want everything to be compiled with gcc 4 ?!?
<Hikaru79> squid0, can you paste the entire output?
<kbrooks> squid0, apt-get timidy
<kbrooks> not
<kbrooks> squid0, apt-get install timidy
<Hikaru79> 'sudo apt-get install timidity'
<squid0> urgh, i forgot to put 'install'
<squid0> thanks, guys :)
<shawnz> kbrooks, well it would help, since thats the gcc i have installed atm.
<Hikaru79> Anyone here know there way well with Samba
<Hikaru79> ?
<Hikaru79> *their
<kbrooks> Hikaru79, just ask
<Hikaru79> Is there away to make a SAMBA share visible only to one certain IP address in the LAN?
<Toba> can anyone suggest an svg viewer for linux?
<Hikaru79> So, like, a share should only be visible to 192.168.1.15 for example.
<basvg> hmm ok , can anyone help met get this dvd stuff to work? I followed the restrictedformats howto, installed totem-xine, the w32codecs etcetera.. but it just won't work. When I put the dvd in the drive I only get a nautifuls window asking if I want to burn anything to the dvd..
<Hikaru79> And unaccessible AND invisible to any other.
<squid0> gotta love apt! :)
<sas171> I reconfgured my monitor to 1024x768@75hz, but he (monitor) did 1024x768@85 at SuSE. How can I set it at Ubuntu?
<ratl3> hi, my wireless card crashes the computer now in recent updates to breezy
<kbrooks> squid0, apt is magical ;)
<Hikaru79> squid0, yup =)
<ratl3> should i file a bug?
<Hikaru79> rat13, it's breezy =/ It'll probably be fixed pretty soon.
<cs_DK> ratl3: yes
* kbrooks launches firefox
<Strog> kbrooks: I didn't realize you were here too. I thought I was looking at #archlinux for a second when you were talking. ;-)
<ratl3> cs_DK, what should i file in my bug?
<kbrooks> Strog: heh.
<kbrooks> Strog, i switched back from arch
<cs_DK> if you do not know what package causes the bug choose UNKNOWN
<kbrooks> strog: ubuntu arch ubuntu
<ratl3> it's a prism 2 card
<Strog> kbrooks: Arch on the x86 laptop but ubuntu on the powerbook for me
<ratl3> ok, i'll just try this out
<kbrooks> Strog: ppc?
<ratl3> what's the command that shows the kernel you're running?
<Strog> yep
<kbrooks> Cool.
<apsync> hi, this morning, when I woke up, windows was not in my bootloader list anymore , how can I add it manually?
<cs_DK> ratl3: 'uname -a'
<ratl3> thanks
<cs_DK> ratl3: remember to search for duplicates first :-)
<ratl3> already have
<kbrooks> Should I pick smart upgrade?
<squid0> fellows, how big is the Unison soundfont? roughly>?
<kbrooks> squid0, are you THAT paranoid about this connection cap?
<squid0> yes! :)
<basvg> hmmm well gxine seems to do the trick, but it is slow :(
<squid0> i share the line with a couple other people, and 2 months ago we were capped halfway through the month. = no internet access for 2 weeks
<squid0> it's 3 gig per month
<Hikaru79> Ouch, squid0 :'(
<kbrooks> squid0, who capped you?
<squid0> you're telling me
<Hikaru79> squid0, the unison soundfont is about 23 MB. I downloaded it the other day.
<squid0> some guy  called 'ISP' ;)
<apsync> this morning, when I woke up, windows was not in my bootloader list anymore , how can I add it manually in the list again?
<kbrooks> Hikaru79, thats massive
<squid0> ok, thanks; that's not too bad
<Hikaru79> kbrooks, I didn't create it =/
<squid0> kbrooks, well, it's relative, i suppose...
<kbrooks> i need to code something up -- a bootup manager for the hell of it
<squid0> kbrooks: have fun
<kbrooks> but first, hoary. ;)
<imc> Aarg. Yesterday someone graciously gave me the command to see what's running on a given tcp port, like 25. Like a ps for ports. Anyone know it?
<Hendric> squid0: is ubuntu really happening in your place?
<squid0> Hendric: meaning, South Africa?
<Hendric> yeah :)
<imc> basically the question is: how can I list what's listening or bound to :25??
<cs_DK> netstat
<Seveas> imc, sudo netstat -tlnp
<imc> no that shows everything.
<imc> ah
<imc> thanks will try that
<squid0> ah. well, i actually don't know about the wider community. I'm having loads of fun on it, and i know this developer forum/group that is using it AFAIK.
<Strog> apsync: http://ubuntuguide.org/#addwindowsentrygrubmenu
<KJoN> I need help... Geez, I have 4 fat32 partitions, of the same size, but I would like to identify them without running "fdisk -l". Is there a way to label them?
<apsync> thanks
<Hendric> squid0: Ah ok :0
<kbrooks> thats huge -- 854 packages, 15 removed
<kbrooks> and i got capped too. :(
<squid0> kbrooks: :(
<squid0> Hendric: i'm still searching for the Ubuntu SA site for you. haven't found it.
<squid0> but Google ubuntu linux south africa
<imc> Okay, this isn't working. I'm getting "Bind: Cannot assign requested address" for the fairly straightforward ssh -c blowfish -L 143:localhost:143 -L 25:localhost:25 user server -f -N        I am  able to log in (it asks for and accepts password) then doesn't bind. Anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<Krneki> hay
<squid0> and anyway, 'Ubuntu', like Mark Shuttleworh, is South African!
<Krneki> how do i set mail server on ubuntu
<kbrooks> okay
* kbrooks leaves that running in the bg
<squid0> so it's with pride that we see the world get excited about some SA linux :)
<kbrooks> just opened a new terminal, ran apt-get upgrade, said y, typed ctrl+z, bg, and ctrl+d
<imc> squid0 and lemme tell you, I'm VERY excited about Ubuntu.
<Seveas> The word Ubuntu is south african. Ubuntu/Canonical are European :)
<kbrooks> i need to work on the wiki and see if there is any documentation for me to do
<squid0> Seveas: fair enough. but Shuttleworth is definitely a SAn
<lllmanulll> Hi there, seems that apt-get build-dep fails on any package I try... Any idea what might cause that ?
<squid0> Hendric: http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<imc> Anyone on my port forwarding woes ?
<squid0> imc: great!
<kbrooks> I need some X help.
<Hendric> squid0: some silly slackers defined ubuntu differently... lol
<squid0> Hendric: yes?
<squid0> what, on that site?
<kbrooks> I am using ... X with no mouse, and have pressed shift+numlock. When I move the cursor (numpad number keys), it does not move as fast as gdm did.
<kbrooks> Any ideas?
<squid0> well... why no mouse?
<Hendric> squid0: found it on a forum.. "ubuntu" is an ancient african word meanng, "i can't configure slackware".
<kbrooks> squid0, That isn't really important.
<squid0> lol that's a good one
<squid0> ok
<Krneki> any specialist for mail server please help
<kbrooks> Get to the point please. ;)
<Burke> Hendric, LOL.
<squid0> umm... all i can give you is an educated estimate.
<Hendric> silly slackers...
<kbrooks> squid0, go on
<kbrooks> squid0, well?
<squid0> kbrooks: i have very little experience with x, i'm sorry to disappoint you. I'm just offering you my thinking power... i'll do what i can.
<squid0> kbrooks: can you describe what the problem is?
<kbrooks> squid0, I will try anything to make the cursor be faster.
<adjacent> Hendric: thats hilarious actually =)
<kbrooks> squid0, I already did.
<squid0> right.
<squid0> umm... maybe configure your keyboard, for a faster repeat rate on a depressed key?
<kbrooks> And how do I do that?
<squid0> are you using ubuntu?
<kbrooks> Yes.
<squid0> ok. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<squid0> Keyboard tab; play with the sliders
<Hendric> can be... "ubuntu" is an ancient african word meaning, "why suffer with slackware?"
<squid0> Hendric: but that *is* what it means! ;)
<Hendric> hihi
<NeverDream> does Breezy come with ndiswrapper?
<squid0> kbrooks: any joy?
<HappyFool> NeverDream: maybe packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<kbrooks> squid0, Nope, a google search i tried ages ago..erm, got me zero revelant results
<NeverDream> HappyFool: thanks :)
<squid0> kbrooks: did you try what I said?
<Hendric> squid0: oh, doe the website http://www.sun.ac.za/ using the african language?
<ryufreak> !info ati
<ryufreak> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<kbrooks> squid0, Yes.
<occy> What is Colony 5?
<squid0> Hendric: no, but it is based on a South African university campus (Stellenbosch), and is just to show you some picture of SAns using ubuntu
<squid0> kbrooks: :(
<HappyFool> occy: a preview release of breezy, i think
<occy> ahh
<occy> So it's not Breezy final?
<HappyFool> no; that will be released october 13, or thereabouts
<cs_DK> Colony 5 is built after Breezy Preview, its newer
<occy> topic says it's out, but official release will be october 13
<occy> ahh
<occy> okies, sorry, just confusing for my wee tiny brain
<occy> come on October 13th!!!
<delire> Hendric: ;)
<twysted> hey squid0 having problems again?
<Hendric> delire: yaps?
<occy> can't wait to get the new Gnome 2.12
<cs_DK> too bad that Breezy freezes my mouse
<delire> <Hendric> can be... "ubuntu" is an ancient african word meaning, "why suffer with slackware?"
<cs_DK> because of the new kernel
* AlexMBas is back (gone 28:33:52)
<kbrooks> Does ubuntu have builtin quota ... handling?
<squid0> hey twysted. not really problems, i've been helped well
<twysted> cool :)
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys, can anyone paste the sources.list that comes default with breezy?
<Hendric> delire: revised it for some silly slackers, lol :D
<delire> Hendric: ;)
* ompaul wonders if anything went wrong with X today or have I done something bad :)
<squid0> it is. what a great resource! help and be helped (or try )
<delire> squid0: there's faith for humanity yet... ;)
<squid0> delire: well, i like to think so :)
<danwsb> Hi, I'm having trouble with remote printing to CUPS on an ubuntu box. My cupsd.conf was working properly until this morning. Now I just get errors from pam_authenticate indicating an authentication failure.
<delire> squid0: have you seen #infinite-wealth ?
<delire> also a great channel. plenty of help in there.
<squid0> delire: no, what's it about
* delire jokes
<n00bster> i'm looking for a system restore utilitie, similar to that one in win (restore)
<esac> i installed w32codecs but there seems to be some .wmv files that still don't play, any ideas ?
<kbrooks> n00bster, backups are system restore
<twysted> n00bster, backups, there is some software out there but it costs alot of money and isnt ment for home use :)
<n00bster> can you expand on that?
<ompaul> random sig 11
<esac> ^^ those files claim they are asf
<squid0> delire: my, that channel's too busy for me
<Paradoxx> how stable is breez atm
<twysted> so its just easyer to make manual backups of your files to cd or dvd
<Huey> where are the startup scripts stored for certain sessions when a user logs in via gdm?
<kbrooks> Paradoxx, not stable. wait.
<twysted> Paradoxx, its still in testing
<n00bster> i see, so is there en ekwivilent software to "Norton Ghost"
<Huey> and is there a way for a user to change these settings without root access?
<delire> squid0: ;)
<Paradoxx> how stable is breezy atm?
<FrdPrefct> works great for me
<twysted> its not stable paradoxx
<funkyHat> for me - stable as a tree
<delire> n00bster: i use system-imager
<twysted> its still in testing
<twysted> so quit asking, just wait
<esac> Paradoxx: you could get lucky like me and its very stable, but others have a few issues
<funkyHat> but i've tweaked a lot
<Hendric> n00bster: better use the win version on a bootable diskette.. works with linux as well
<n00bster> i see.. i wonder it nortoon ghost works on ext3 partitions
<funkyHat> it's not worth upgrading unless you know enough, or don't mind it being broken
<esac> that's true, ive tweaked a lot too. running a custom kernel to prevent it from freezing on reboot
<ompaul> Paradoxx, I am having issues - if you can't take any pain wait until 13th October
<funkyHat> (for me it was a bit of both ;))
<Paradoxx> twysted:  i understand its still in testing...jeez, but the nature of my question recognises that, and asks how useable it is..
<ompaul> Paradoxx, if you can't take risk wait
<n00bster> what windows vertion ?
<Paradoxx> twysted: particularly, since they now have it on there site as a pre-release...
<n00bster> norton ghost works on linux ?
<ionrock> Paradoxx, I think you question makes sense but without knowing what you are using it for makes it hard to answer
<Hendric> n00bster: the old one... 7 i think
<ompaul> Paradoxx, which indicates not release
<delire> n00bster: but it's a client server setup. there are many backup/restore utilities. just 'apt-cache search backup restore' and 'apt-cache show <packagename>' to read about each.
<n00bster> mm... grate !! i got it :}
<Hendric> n00bster: you boot on a dos format floppy and ghost from there.
<Paradoxx> ompaul: you can get a prerelease of a music cd, and that just means you get it b4, its set release date..
<twysted> Paradoxx this isnt like a cd
<twysted> its still being developed
<Hendric> n00bster: only the cloned drive won't boot and shows up "GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB"
<n00bster> yah, like i do in win
<Paradoxx> *sigh*, its an anology..
<ionrock> Paradoxx, I would assume you plan on using it for general desktop tasks on a desktop machine. I had been using it on laptop and had few problems. but I also didn't mind it breaking and reinstalling
<ompaul> Paradoxx, you get prerelease software it aint ready for the general public there are tasks to be done
<n00bster> what do you mean ?
<Hendric> n00bster: so better boot on your ubuntu CD, type: rescue then grub-intsall /dev/hda to fix it
<Davey> why the hell are the ndiswrappers not included on the damn LiveCD? :/
<ionrock> ompaul, one could argue that folks in irc aren't really general public users ;)
<Hendric> *grub-install
<ompaul> Paradoxx, _and_ I said if you can take a little pain go for it- if you can't don't as for what level of pain that depends on your luck
<Paradoxx> the concept can go eitherway, i'm just used to that type of s/w being called alph or beta builds...
<squid0> the Union soundfont takes ages. i think the server is clogged. any alternatives, perhaps?
<twysted> Paradoxx, its a beta then ;)
<n00bster> Hendric, i lost you there about GRUB.. can you recap?
<Trash[sleep] > paradoxx: you've clearly never been on a development team
<ompaul> ionrock, being on irc does not indicate clue - sure, I'm, here :)
<Paradoxx> yea, its not for me, and friend of mine gonna try linux, and he asked which version he should get, as both links are there, i was surprised to see they have it there as a prerelease, cause i know its still undertesting..
<n00bster> you ware saing that i can use en older dos based ghoste?
<twysted> paradoxx just get the official release your friend will be happy with it :)
<Trashcan> software that isn't marked as 'stable' probably isn't
<Paradoxx> thats  what i told him
<ompaul> Paradoxx, here is what you do give them 5.04 hoary and then they can learn all about distupgrade on the day
<Trashcan> is this discussion over breezy/hedgehog?
<Paradoxx> then  u figured i'd just pop over here, and ask how the devewas going..
<Paradoxx> dev was*
<Hendric> n00bster: when you ghost a linux drive (using any ghost version that supports linux partitions), the cloned drives boot loader is messed up. so you need to rescue it, inorder to fix the boot error on the new cloned drive.
<bartp> hi
<Trashcan> I'm not speaking for the devs, but afaik breezy is mostly small bugs and incompatibilities at this point
<Trashcan> hey bart
<ompaul> what are the properties of the logon screen setup program?
<kbrooks> "The emulated movement is *very* slow, but you can increase its speed considerably by pressing any other key while moving. "
<bartp> hi Trashcan
* ompaul has a slightly funny breezy install atm
<Paradoxx> i haven't had time to test brezy myself, so i wasn't sure where it was, and thus my question about how stable it was..
<Trashcan> ahh well that's a valid question
<n00bster> and i do that from ubuntu CD ?
<Mazrim> hi all
<twysted> n00bster, yes
<Mazrim> I have a problem
<Paradoxx> Mazrim: just ask :P
<Trashcan> Assuming he doesn't know his way around a linux box too well, he probably doens't want to be tracking down problems when his network card doesn't work, etc.
<kbrooks> grrr.
<n00bster> ok, i undertand :}
<Hendric> n00bster: yes you rescue from the ubuntu CD.
<n00bster> ok, i undertand :}
<Paradoxx> Trashcan: yep yep..
<Trashcan> but to answer your question, breezy is fairly complete functionality wise
<ray4jc> Does the Default Ubuntu Partitioning work?
<thrice`> where is w32codecs residing these days ?
<Trashcan> I havn't noticed any real problems as of yet
<n00bster> if we'r talking about GRUB, i want to disable the 8 second ttl screen, how can i do it?
<funkyHat> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> methinks restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<funkyHat> thrice`, ^there
<ray4jc> It has no boot partition,
<thrice`> funkyHat, ah, ok; I noticed the origial mirror was removed
<Mazrim> Paradoxx: I have just updated to Breezy, and I have 1 update that won't work, linuximagesomthing
<funkyHat> i don't know, i got it from backports and my policy was disable backports immediately after installing from it
<funkyHat> and now i'm on breezy, so no backports
<n00bster> if we'r talking about GRUB, i want to disable the 8 second limitationm to chuse a system (dual boot)
<Mazrim> it throws an error about ndiswrapper
<Mazrim> and not being able to be overwritten
<funkyHat> n00bster, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the wait to... um... possibly -1
<funkyHat> it will probably tell you what to change it to
<ompaul> funkyHat,  there can't be any until dapper gets under development
<funkyHat> i'm not bothered ompaul :)
<ompaul> funkyHat,  just an explaination, the backports for hoary are from breezy
<funkyHat> no backports isn't an issue
<funkyHat> yeah :)
<n00bster> ok, tty, i'll tray it.
<n00bster> ty*
<tehwizard> heya, anyone had luck doing apt-get dist-upgrade to switch to breezy?
<Paradoxx> Mazrim: you should probably try a apt-get dis-upgrade
<Paradoxx> and see if that fixes the issues
<Paradoxx> also, as stated awhile ago, you should also disable backports if you have it enabled...
<funkyHat> tehwizard, yes. i'm generally a very lucky person though, i wouldn't recommend it ;)
<funkyHat> until breezy is released
<funkyHat> c'mon, it's 2 weeks, just wait :P
<Seveas> But it's so much fun :)
<tehwizard> lol right on... well, I did it, and I've got a few problems... surprise :-P
<funkyHat> hehehehe
<tehwizard> what? wait? what's that??
<funkyHat> i only got problems with some of the new packages (like beagle)
<rukuartic> anyone know how to edit your MAC address?
<delire> rukuartic: for a wifi device?
<n00bster> is it that line on GRUB "timeout		10"
<grgcsmc> how do i log in as root?
<Trashcan> sudo -i
<Trashcan> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<grgcsmc> how do i install gnome files?
<grgcsmc> gnome-sudoku
<Trashcan> who asked abotu the mac addr
<Mazrim> dis-upgrade - Invalid OPeration dis upgrade
<Trashcan> /etc/init.d/networking stop
<rukuartic> delire: exactly. why bother encryptiong when you can just run selective MAC?
<Trashcan> ifconfig etho0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Trashcan> /etc/init.d/networking start
<delire> just use ifconfig rukuartic
<tehwizard> I need to compile custom kernel modules for my wireless, and for whatever reason it's saying /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory.
<MikkelK> I really like the graphical boot sequence Fedora has. Is there a way to get something similar for Ubuntu?
<delire> rukuartic: set it up per session in /etc/network/interfaces
<rukuartic> delire: Ah, so ipconfig is much better than the windows version...
<tehwizard> I've tried reinstalling linux-kernel-headers and stuff, but not working
<tehwizard> anyone got a suggestion?
<Trashcan> yeah rukuartic
<Trashcan> ifconfig is actually useful now
<delire> rukuartic: sorry, set it up per session or permanently in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Trashcan> (note it's ifconfig, not ipconfig)
<rukuartic> Awesome
<rukuartic> h/u brb...
<rukuartic> oh, thanks Trashcan
<twysted> !bootsplash
<delire> rukuartic: ifconfig is powerfull, iwconfig also.
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, twysted
<funkyHat> twysted, what do you want to know about the splash screen?
<funkyHat> !usplash
<ubotu> somebody said usplash was in Breezy: sudo apt-get install usplash, for more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<Trashcan> grahpic boot
<Trashcan> graphic*
<twysted> trying to point MikkelK in the right direction
<cs_DK> !usplash
<funkyHat> cs_DK, ^
<MikkelK> :O
<n00bster> is the GRUB menu.lst line that i need to edit is  "timeout  10" ?? and if what number reprisent disabl timeout ?
<Seveas> n00bster, timeout 0 would disable it
<Snark> where do I report bugs on universe packages ?
<Seveas> Snark, launchpad.net/malone
<Vengeful> hi again
<Mazrim> ok ready Paradoxx, heres the error linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.6_i386.deb
<Mazrim>  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ompaul> n00bster, I suggest you leave a second or two in there there - so you can press esc if you need to go into rescue mode
<Mazrim> and how do you disable backport?
<kevogod> Has anyone played America's Army?
<kevogod> (on Ubuntu)
<Vengeful> yes..never in linux though :-)
<Vengeful> hehe
<funkyHat> n00bster, are you trying to disable it, so that the selected option will boot immediately, or so that it will wait indefinitely?
<Mazrim> !backport
<ubotu> backport is, like, see !backports
<MikkelK> twysted, damn that looks complicated
<Vengeful> linux is not for gamers...few years off yet :-)
<Mazrim> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Snark> Seveas: hmmm...
<rukuartic-away> right, awesome. thanks everyone.
<Chinaman> can anyone help me with an RAR file?
<Chinaman> i have 5 RAR files
<Seveas> Chinaman, apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Chinaman> in windows they open as one file
<Seveas> unrar x filename.rar
<funkyHat> MikkelK, what's complicated about it?
<funkyHat> you just apt-get install it, and it works
<delire> Vengeful: i play plenty of games in Linux, uncluding windows games.
<LasseL> Mazrim, go into the Settings > Repositories menu in synaptic
<n00bster> so that it will wait indefinitely !
<Vengeful> yes but why?
<funkyHat> i thought so
<Mazrim> ok
<Mazrim> thank you
<Vengeful> why go to so much trouble?
<grgcsmc> where is the command line
<delire> Vengeful: i haven't run windows in around 8 years and don't intend to.
<funkyHat> n00bster, there will probably be instructions in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on how to do that
<Mazrim> any thoughts on my problem? also, it says dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.10-5-386_2.6.10-34.6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Mazrim>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko', which is also in package ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-386
<Mazrim> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Mazrim> sry about the paste
<Vengeful> never hurts to have a comp with windows on for certain mmorpg....and any other game is covered by a console
<n00bster> funkyHat - so that it will wait indefinitely !
<Vengeful> id like to think linux is good for gamers...but it is a few years off
<n00bster> ty, i'll look for that .
<Vengeful> i would love it if it was true...but it's not
<twysted> Vengeful there are plenty of games that now run on linux or can be emulated to run on linux, linux gamers exist
<[LethAL] > Vengeful, I'm one of them
<grgcsmc> where is the command line?
<[LethAL] > :D
<twysted> i was too when i played games
<MikkelK> funkyHat, okay, it just looked complicated at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashDiscuss
<[LethAL] > twysted, Yeah, I've come off them somewhat as well
<Chinaman> seveas: thx
<Seveas> Mazrim, yeah, get rid of ndiswrapper-modules-*
<Seveas> and don't paste in here
<twysted> when i come around ill prolly reinstall linux again but not until i quit this job hehe
<funkyHat> MikkelK, ahh, ok
<Mazrim> Seveas: unistall or just delete from cache
<Vengeful> oh of course you can get them working...i used to play CS in mandrake hehe
<Vengeful> i just dont see the point
<Seveas> Mazrim, uninstall
<Vengeful> when its obvious to many game makers wont support it :-)
<Seveas> Vengeful and others, please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this a support channel
<twysted> hehe
<Vengeful> ah sorry ;-)
<delire> Vengeful: Linux just needs more forward thinking developers like John Carmack, Rockstar games and bioware.
<Vengeful> oh i know
<Vengeful> its just some years off
<Seveas> delire, you too
<delire> Seveas: fair enough..
<twysted> guys
<[LethAL] > Seveas, you wouldn't happen to know why it would appear that tor exit nodes are banned, would you?
<Seveas> [LethAL] , abuse overdoes
<Seveas> overdose*
<LasseL> delire, will GTA run on linux?
<Trashcan> hey seveas :)
<Seveas> hey garbage
<Mazrim> Seveas: but then no wi-fi?
<Trashcan> :9
<Trashcan> :(
<[LethAL] > Seveas, Surely there are much better ways though...
<twysted> Lassel, yes with winex
<Snark> bug filed
<Seveas> Mazrim, linux-restricted-modules contains ndiswrapper too
<Snark> thanks
<Snark> ciao
<Mazrim> oh
<Mazrim> ok, thank you
<oris_wolfbane> hey guys, whats the path to qt?
<dell500> for some reason from switching over to gnome from kde, i've lost my Documents folder on my desktop.....
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, that question makes no sense without context...
<dell500> could that happen?
<[LethAL] > dell500, Highly unlikely...
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<twysted> hey dell500
<twysted> what happend when you loaded kde? where they there?
<oris_wolfbane> im compiling somthing and it cant find qt
<oris_wolfbane> but says to use ./configure --with-qt-dir
<dell500> twysted, ya they were
<twysted> ok do this dell500
<twysted> copy that documents folder right into your home directory
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, what are you compiling?
<dell500> I mean i have 4 folders on my desktop, Pictures, New Torrents, and Ripped CDs, and Documents
<twysted> ok move those into your home directory then
<oris_wolfbane> GoFun
<dell500> twysted, i'm confused, it's no where to be found
<dell500> the folder that is
<twysted> youll have to do this in KDE
<tehwizard> oris_wolfbane, open synaptic and search for 'libqt'
<drunken-wallaby> got a little problem when i try to build a little latex-gui called amyedit (amyedit.sourceforge.net). the "make" step breaks because of errors such as (/usr/include/libintl.h:40: Error: expected unqualified-id before "const"). Anyone who has a hint what I could do?
<tehwizard> see if you've got libqt installed
<dell500> twysted, what if i can't get in kde? :(
<Seveas> oris_wolfbane, install the kdelibs4-dev and kdebase-dev packages
<dell500> with the xorg config i have now
<oris_wolfbane> thanks
<Seveas> drunken-wallaby, that software is broken, file a bug at the developers that it won't compile :)
<Vengeful> more linux in general than ubuntu...gaim is kinda...erm..ugly. amsn is kinda ..hmm...crashy
<twysted> dell500, you should have an option too, even in gnome you can set it to change GDM to load into kde instead of gnome
<Vengeful> whatcha recommend?
<twysted> gaim
<Vengeful> tis ugly though
<Seveas> Vengeful, MSN7 + wine ;)
<twysted> hehe
<delire> oris_wolfbane: once libqt is installed, run 'sudo ldconfig' then 'whereis <qtpackagename>' choose the lib path, and use --configure --with-qt-dir=/path/to/qtlibs
<Vengeful> ergh
<Vengeful> never
<dell500> twysted, the login screen setup?
<twysted> dell500 yes
<kbrooks> Seveas, i have a game on cd. but its win32 only :'(
<Seveas> kbrooks, try if it works with wine ;)
<twysted> kbrooks you can use wine :)
<[LethAL] > Vengeful, you won't get MSN 7.5
<Vengeful> btw....curious if anyone uses ubuntu for servers?
<kbrooks> Seveas, cant install it now
* Seveas hates wine, both the beverage and the application...
<delire> oris_wolfbane: you will need to grab the -dev packages as the compilation process relies on 'header files' being on board.
<twysted> vengeful i do
<Vengeful> oh?
<Seveas> Vengeful, I have ~30 servers running Ubuntu :)
<Karnivore> do you guys know about the wu-2.6.2 exploit? actually I think thats just for RedHat
<flickerfly|home> Is there a known issue with firefox starting, but not showing on the screen? I have uninstalled and reinstalled firefox with no change. epiphany seems to have worked.
<[LethAL] > Vengeful, I'd recommend Debian Stable
<Kirsch> hey guys, any idea on the ATI Mobility driver with Breezy?
<Vengeful> how does it do?
<Vengeful> ah..hmm..
<tehwizard> so dudes, got a support question for anyone familiar with breezy... (i did a dist-upgrade). I need to compile custom kernel modules for my wireless, and for whatever reason it's saying "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build: No such file or directory." I had previously compiled them fine for hoary. I've re-installed linux-kernel-headers, but no go. anybody got a suggestion for me? why would compiling break when I upgraded to breezy?
<twysted> it does well :)
<Vengeful> currently only offer freebsd and centos
<Seveas> Karnivore, not by heart, CVE reference?
<Seveas> Ubuntu works very nice on servers
<Karnivore> Here's the link to it http://www.governmentsecurity.org/archive/t6358.html
<Seveas> tehwizard, install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kbrooks> Seveas, but you would never use GUI
<twysted> vengeful, currently offer? who?
<Vengeful> ah il pm..dont like to spam
<twysted> ok
<Seveas> kbrooks, I use gui all the time, even on a few of my servers :)
<kbrooks> Seveas, why?
<Seveas> (I'm a terminal junkie though, using GUI on these servers is for testing freenx)
* kbrooks isnt really a terminal junkie
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<mumbles> lo
<Seveas> hi
<Karnivore> I was just wondering about it Serveas
<Zoohouse> Quick question, Can I update ubuntu 5.04 to the latest ver. via synaptic?
<kbrooks> Zoohouse, yes, but don't do it right now
<tehwizard> Seveas, you're right, it looks like that didn't get upgraded. I didn't know that was different from linux-kernel-headers. I'll try it.
<Zoohouse> kbrooks, why?
<GNULinuxer> kbrooks: is breezy stable now?
<kbrooks> Zoohouse, breezy is NOT stable atm
<tehwizard> thx!
<Seveas> Karnivore, wu-ftpd is crap and not really supported
<GNULinuxer> damn!
<kbrooks> GNULinuxer, nope
<esac> did anybody else upgrade last night and notice that their network/wireless performance increased? i used to have issues playing a video file across the lan, but after last nights upgrade those issues disappeared
<Zoohouse> kbrooks, got it
<epp> when i start xfce arts starts... and while its running i cant start esd... how can i make arts kill at startup and esd run?
<GNULinuxer> kbrooks: what are the issues?
<Chousuke> wait until official release :P
<Chousuke> it's not far away
<Zoohouse> kbrooks, How would I go about doing it once it is stable?
<Karnivore> Seveas, my uni uses wu-ftpd, does that mean they are vulnerable to the exploit? I might want to tell them about it
<Seveas> Karnivore, but afair this has been fixed/did not apply to ubunt
<dell500> what is the Multimedia Systems Selector for, what's default sink and source?
<drunken-wallaby> seveas: which software. amyedit or libintl.h ?
<kbrooks> GNULinuxer, i'm not an ubuntu dev, but look at the mailing list
<Seveas> Karnivore, that will depend on the version of wu
<Zoohouse> Another question, I just ran Make on GMC, how do I strip all the debuging stuff from the build?
<Seveas> drunken-wallaby, amyedit
<Karnivore> 2.6.2
<Karnivore> Version wu-2.6.2(1)
<kbrooks> Zoohouse, strip
<Seveas> Karnivore, and probably it depends on the compile flags :)
<epp> how can i make arts kill at startup and esd run?
<Zoohouse> thnax kbrooks
<Seveas> or even configuration
<Karnivore> exploit is low risk then
<kbrooks> epp: uh. do you want arts to be killed when esd runs?
<kbrooks> or what?
<Seveas> since this LIST thing can be disabled in any decent FTP server (ok, wu-ftpd is not decent)
<qzerty> Does anyone know how to install ssl on a mod_perl server
<drunken-wallaby> seveas: ok, thx. but it's strange because i did compile prevous versions (namely 0.8) successfully in hoary. now in breezy AND hoary i can't even compile the 0.8 version because of the libint.h error. anyways, thanks for your answer!
<qzerty> I have apache-perl installed, and need mod_ssl too
<grgcsmc> where can i get a dvd player codec?
<epp> kbrooks, just want arts to be killed everytime xfce starts then have esd run.
<TiMiDo> grgcsmc try sudo apt-cache search dvd
<imc_> Anyone use sing (Send ICMP nasty garbage) ?
<epp> kbrooks, i dont have to do it maually every startup
<epp> so i dont have to do it manually
<epp> sry
<grgcsmc> im not that good with open source
<imc_> I'm trying to find a source for it.
<Seveas> drunken-wallaby, breezy uses gcc4
<kbrooks> epp: well, i dont know... BUT ... anyway....
<Seveas> gcc4 is MUCH stricter
<kbrooks> *thinks*
<MikkelK> funkyHat, that didn't give me any bootsplash (?)
<imc_> Anyone use sing (Send ICMP nasty garbage) ?
<drunken-wallaby> seveas: ok, thx a lot...
<funkyHat> MikkelK, oh. it should have done :(
<esac> is there a howto/doc for creating a .deb package for use with dpkg and apt ?
<kbrooks> (while pgrep artsd; kill -1 arts; # code to run esd here) &
<epp> where is the file that runs commands at startup?
<MikkelK> funkyHat, i shouldn't do anything but "apt-get install usplash" right?
<twysted>  epp /etc/init.d/
<Zoohouse> kbrooks, should I run strip -s or strip -d ?
<grgcsmc> Timido: i got alot of things, where do i get em
<kbrooks> twysted, file
<twysted> the files are in there :p
<tritium> esac, read the debian new maintainer's guide
<funkyHat> MikkelK, you shouldn't need to do anything but that no
<twysted> those are all the services that start on boot
<epp> twysted, thx man
<kbrooks> Zoohouse, -s strips EVERYTHING. -d then
<delire> Seveas: i'm having a hard time coming to terms with gcc-4.0.*
<esac> tritium: i take it i can just search for that on msn search ?
<tritium> esac, apt-get intsall maint-guide-en (for the english version).  apt-cache search maint-guide for other languages
<delire> Seveas: gcc-3.* was so sympathetic ;)
<epp> twysted, how do i edit init.d
<esac> tritium: thanks :)
<tritium> sure
<imc_> Okay, Im having problems with installing a .deb file I downloaded: I'm doing sudo apt-get install ~/path/file.deb
<tritium> epp, init.d is a directory in which the initscripts are held
<xiaowen> What's the definition of what goes into contrib versus main?
<delire> epp: use update-rc.d
<Seveas> imc_, sudo dpkg -i path/to/deb
<tritium> yes, delire has the right advice
<imc_> DOH1
<imc_> Thanks, Seveas
<ompaul> anyone care to give the command line from the properties of the 'login setup screen' ? I want to run it in a terminal in X, I just can't get into gnome atm - this info will help
<Zoohouse> The command is strip <option> <file> is the file the package name or i have to type in the bin?
<Seveas> ompaul, sudo gdmsetup
<ompaul> Seveas, thanks
<epp> delire, i want to add a command that stops arts. how do i do that?
<ootput> is it common to have ~ 420 updates upon first logging in to a fresh Breezy system?
<TiMiDo> ootput yes it is normal
<epp> ootput, probly... its a new version with probly alot of bugs.
<ompaul> Seveas, if you promise not to laugh: Could not access GDM configuration file.
<Seveas> ootput, depends on how old your install cd is
<ootput> alright, preview
<Seveas> but it's very well possible, breezy is being developed actively
<Seveas> ootput, then 420 is ok
<r0d> does anyone have a good link to compiler error troubles?
<joe_alf> i installed sun java using fakeroot make-jpkg then dpkg -i jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin. It install fine. The question is when i try to issue the command 'which java' it return '/usr/bin/java' then '/usr/bin/java -version' it returned  'java version "1.4.2"
<joe_alf> '.
<Seveas> ompaul, using sudo?
<ompaul> Seveas,  yes
<Seveas> joe_alf, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Seveas> joe_alf, sudo update-alternatives --config javac
<Seveas> joe_alf, sudo update-alternatives --config jar
<joe_alf> Seveas, i'll try that. thanks
<delire> epp: sorry, phone.. 'update-rc.d artsd remove' or similar
<rendered_one> Hey everyone
<ompaul> Seveas, I've gone to the man page :) back in an hour or two
<Zoohouse> Ah, I can just run make install-strip
<imc_> Thanks Seveas
<epp> Seveas, how do i stop arts from running at startup?
<delire> epp: sorry, phone.. 'update-rc.d artsd remove' or similar
<Tiggs> you can remove arts and use alsa instead
<tritium> epp, read the manpage on update-rc.d for more details
<Tiggs> how do i do tv out with my nvidia card? install nvtv but it crashes with semeent faunt
<Concord_Dawn> Does anyone know a way to list installed apt-get packages?
<epp> isnt there a text file i can edit that runs commands aT START?
<stianh> Hey guys, I just installed my printer, cups recognises the driver and so on, and it queues the job when I try to print something, but nothing comes out and the job just stays there trying to print. Any suggestions on what to look at? I get no errors. It's a Lexmark printer, with non-official drivers
<Tiggs> wheni boot tv out does clone up untill x starts then the tv goes blank
<stianh> oh and yeah, I used alien to conver rpm's to debs for the drivers
<Karnivore> I cant use Ubuntu with a powerbook because it wont use the touchpad, that sucks
<kbrooks> How do I use GNOME to switch to another workspace?
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, dpkg -l
<Seveas> Concord_Dawn, KILL THAT SCRIPT NOW
<esac> what script ?
<Seveas> auto-reply
<dell500> anyone know how to bring bad a file that was deleted possible?
<esac> ah
<esac> kbrooks: i assume you mean using the keyboard ?
<Seveas> anyone who runs bots/scripts that send messages in here will be kicked
<kbrooks> esac: ?
<Seveas> axcept for cafuego/ubotu :)
<coolkev> how do i turn off the annoying feature in ubuntu, where when u hover over audio files, it begins to play them automatically
<kbrooks> esac: responding to what?
<esac> kbrooks: you asked how to switch workspaces with gnome .. do you mean how do you switch using the keyboard ?
<coolkev> this feature causes crashes in nautlius
<kbrooks> esac: yes
<Karnivore> Why wouldnt the touchpad work? seems silly
<tritium> coolkev, that's a preview function in nautilus.  Check its preferences
<esac> kbrooks: i use ctrl+alt+right arrow  or ctrl+alt+left arrow
<Silversetsun> Anyone have any experience with cups and an entirely network printer?  I'm having a hell of a time getting my printer to work.
<kbrooks> esac: ok
<coolkev> tritium, thank you it worked now
<esac> why don't we dump totem and package VLC ? vlc is so much better :)
<imc_> The age old java-for-firefox question. I just got this: Failed to fetch http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update02_i386.deb  401 Authorization Required
<imc_> any ideas anyone?
<tritium> coolkev, good :)
<kbrooks> esac: do you like bash scripting? ;)
<coolkev> yes I second that idea of VLC
<tritium> imc_, build your own
<Seveas> esac, vlc is packaged and available from the ubuntu repos...
<esac> kbrooks: after 7 years of writing windows batch files and then switching to bash, um, HELL YEA :)
<imc_> tritium, sure thing. Can you point me to a guide?
<Tiggs> Silversetsun, what is the setup? linux running the printer and another linux box trying to print?
<grgcsmc> how would i install something?
<Seveas> imc_, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tritium> !tell imc_ about java
<imc_> gracias, tritium
<tritium> de nada
<kbrooks> esac: your nickname == escape case? ;)
<esac> Seveas: yes, but everything is setup with totem by default. nautilus launches with totem by default, totem is installed with the base package by default
<coolkev> Oct 13 the new version of Ubuntu, Breeze Badger, Will have a final version ready and released?
<Seveas> esac, that's beause totem is the gnome default :)
<esac> kbrooks: its mean to be such, yes
<esac> Seveas: ah, crappy
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, what are you tring to insteall? under system menu, got to administration and look for synaptic
<dell500> is it possible to go back to a certain date when my Documents folder was still existent?
<kbrooks> esac: why do you like bash scripting? ;)
<grgcsmc> its already downloaded
<grgcsmc> its dvdread
<esac> how do you switch nautilus to use vlc instead of totem ?
<Tiggs> you dont see  an icon for it?
<esac> kbrooks: have you ever written windows batch files ?
<grgcsmc> under synaptic?
<kbrooks> esac: Not really, but i've seen some.
<mister_roboto> Was someone here asking about ATI Mobility and Breezy earlier?
<kbrooks> esac: I don't like errorlevel. $? is so much better
<esac> kbrooks: they suck. i wrote so many of them for admin purposes. when i installed slackware in 97 and wrote my first bash script, i was so excited i started using esac as my nick
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, im not familiar with the file, is it a program you run or a library to let you read stuff?
<grgcsmc> program
<kbrooks> esac: Why do you think they suck?
<coolkev> Oct 13 the new version of Ubuntu, Breeze Badger, Will have a final version ready and released hopfully??
<kbrooks> coolkev, Yes
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, know how to open a terminal?
<mister_roboto> esac: you don't need to install linux just to get bash. cygwin runs great on windows :)
<grgcsmc> ya, but im not good with code
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, try typing dvdread into a terminal
<coolkev> thos using hoary will have to format to install the new version or what?
<grgcsmc> ok
<Silversetsun> Tiggs, I'm running ubuntu, and my printer is a network printer.  Connected directly to my network via ethernet.
<kbrooks> coolkev, No.
<mister_roboto> Kirsch: you there?
<coolkev> kbrooks, then how?
<kbrooks> coolkev, it's just a simple change of a file and two commands
<transparentdream> How can I remote desktop with a friend's computer?
<esac> mister_roboto: yes, but its not installed by default, when writing a batch script for systems that are newly setup, its imperative to use what comes with the system as much as possible
<grgcsmc> diddnt work
<coolkev> ohh
<mister_roboto> esac: yeah, i know what you mean. that's why i'm a vi user rather than emacs ;)
<Tiggs> grgcsmc,  sorry then I can think of anything else :(
* mumbles wishes his ubuntu would install
* mumbles preferes joe
<mumbles> as a text editer
<coolkev> i already went to the website and ordered the cds
<Tiggs> Silversetsun, you cant find the printer? or you just cant print to it?
<esac> vi/vim/gvim here myself too
<grgcsmc> it came with instructions, but i dont understand em
<coolkev> like last week will they ship the new version?
<transparentdream> What do i od to remote desktop with a friend's computer?
<kbrooks> coolkev, you can use those cds, just put them in and reboot
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, what exactly is your goal? are you trying to watch dvd movies or read dvd data disks?
<Cryptid> I need dcom98.exe for my wine to function properly so where do i get it from ne 1 got an idea???
<grgcsmc> watch
<mumbles> esac - sudo wpt-get install joe
<kbrooks> coolkev, press enter at the prompt
<Tiggs> grgcsmc, oh, mind if i pm you the links to stuff you need?
<grgcsmc> ok
<Silversetsun> Tiggs, I know the printer's ip address, but I can't print to it for some reason.
<coolkev> ohh alright kbooks, this si really good news for me, i didn't wanna back up everything to just install a new version
<kbrooks> coolkev, ubuntu isnt windows
<coolkev> lol, i'll keep that in mind
<coolkev> i been on the windows bad wangon for a long time
<coolkev> so i get scared doing things like that
<coolkev> band*
<joe__> How do I make an ISO?
<esac> mumbles: why joe? i LOVE command mode in an editor
<kbrooks> coolkev, one year so far ;)
<coolkev> fo you?
<mumbles> i just prefere it. i cant cope with command mode yet
<kbrooks> on linux
<joe__> esac: Huh?
<kbrooks> yees
<coolkev> how do i find out how long i've had ubuntu
<joe__> !tell joe__ about iso
<dell500> can someone help me with a file i'm missing?? :(
<esac> hahaha now that is funny :)
<kbrooks> coolkev,  hmm, why do you want that?
<coolkev> just wanted to know how long ago i instaleld ubuntu so i know how long i've been using it
<P229> coolkev: check timestamps on files, maybe
<P229> if you want to be precise, that is
<kbrooks> i dunno if that can be reliably grabbed
<dooglus> dell500: which one?
<coolkev> but don't files get updated and modified
<dell500> dooglus, my documents folder
<Seveas> coolkev, ls -al /var/log/debian-installer :)
<yarddog> i accidently deleted my trash can icon, how can i get that back ? :P
<dooglus> dell500: run "mkdir ~/Documents" in a shell?
<Seveas> or /var/log/installer if you installed breezy from scratch
<coolkev> thanks seveas
<dell500> k
<Tiggs> back
<Seveas>  2005-03-15 11:16 <-- hoary preview :)
<kbrooks> 13:55 :P
<dooglus> dell500: I don't know if it's called something else in locales other than UK English
<P229> does anyone have an audio editing program recommendation other than audacity, or is audacity pretty much the best available?
<Seveas> no, it was even warty, didn't have a hoary cd :)
<Seveas> but I immediately dist-upgraded :)
<coolkev> ls: /var/log/debian-installer: No such file or directory
<dell500> dooglus, should i do ~/Desktop/Documents instead, since it was there?
<Seveas> or /var/log/installer if you installed breezy from scratch <-- coolkev
<Tiggs> Seveas, are you getting any printer error?
<kbrooks> Seveas, not there on here
<coolkev> no i'm on hoary
<P229> yarddog: right click on panel > add to panel
<coolkev> installed from hoary cd
<dooglus> dell500: no, I don't think so.
<Seveas> coolkev, hmm, ls -al /var/log
<Seveas> put the output on the pastebin :)
<kbrooks> 854 packages is awfully huge ;)
<dell500> dooglus, nope... no go
<dooglus> dell500: all I know is my Documents folder is in my home directory, not on my desktop
<yarddog> P229, thank you sir
<Tiggs> Seveas, with my printer you had to install users that were allowed to print, by default not even root was in the printer group
<coolkev> using ubuntu since Feburary 14 2005
<coolkev> so almost 7 months
<P229> yarddog: np
<mattyJ> whats the best p2p client for gnome? (gtk2)
<spola> gnome-bittorent?
<kemik> mattyJ:  skype, gaim, dc++, azureus ....
<kemik> lots of p2p clients...
<kbrooks> I love gconf.
<coolkev> when will the new x-chat update be avaliable for hoary
<P229> mattyJ: gnome-btdownload (installed by default) is very nice
<mattyJ> gtk2, and i ment like edonkey or similar p2p
<Cryptid> I need dcom98.exe for my wine to function properly so where do i get it from ne 1 got an idea???
<tritium> coolkev, is there a security issue?
<mattyJ> and gnome-btdownload is horible
<coolkev> i can check and find out
<kbrooks> P229, amule
<kbrooks> er
<tritium> coolkev, don't expect updates to packages in a stable release, other than for security fixes
<P229> mattyJ: ah, for downloading mp3s... just use limewire
<qzerty> for mp3s i prefer nicotine
<coolkev> tritium, this is from the xchat website:  10-Sep-2005
<coolkev>     Released 2.4.5 for Linux/BSD/Unix. This version has been tested on FC4 and FreeBSD 4.11. It's recommended you upgrade to this version for security reasons.
<P229> qzerty: yeah, but I quite smoking back in April
<P229> quit*
<coolkev> so tritium there is a security reason and needs to be added to ubuntu asap
<tritium> coolkev, that's not very specific.  What's the vulnerability?
<samu2> are there any easy to setup FTP servers?
<coolkev> i'm telling you from the website www.xchat.org, you seem to be the expert not me, so maybe you can find out
<kbrooks> coolkev, hes not a expert
<coolkev> well he prolly knows more then me
<P229> has anyone else had trouble with Audacity? i.e., "There was an error initializing the audio i/o layer. You will not be able to play or record audio. Error: Host error."
<tritium> gee, thanks, kbrooks
<dalamar> im on a linux only breezy system now, though i dont want to i need to install windows for school, can I resize my hd and install win and get dual boot working without losing my breezy install/data??
<coolkev> i'm a simple user just stating what i read on the official website of xchat
<K^Holtz> what is nicotines website? i want to read about it.. i have googled it, but have come up with many different results, not sure which is the correct site
<qzerty> wu-ftp isn't bad
<kbrooks> tritium, ?
<scribbles> E: Couldn't find package libdivx4linux
<scribbles> anyone get this?
<scribbles> in 5.10
<kbrooks> what did i do?!?
<qzerty> K^Holtz: Who cares, apt-get install nicotine and try it, slsk port to linux, not a special network
<K^Holtz> qzerty im not currently running linux yet
<qzerty> K^Holtz: www.slsknet.org for windows client
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> ?
<K^Holtz> thank you
<selinium> P229, If you get it up and running, message me and let me konw how!
<P229> selinium: audacity? will do
<selinium> P229, Cheers!
<mattyJ> Fred|Fr3d: how do you get a sever list for dcgui??
<kbrooks> tritium: What grounds do you have for kicking or banning me, if that's what you are going to do?
<tritium> kbrooks, huh?
<Fred|Fr3d> mattyJ: you've got me there. i don't know, but you could try using one from DC++, or i might have a url to one, lemme check
<tritium> kbrooks, what makes you think that?
<kbrooks> tritium, because you just opped yourself and that scares me ...
<joe_alf> lol
<mattyJ> heh
<Vegar> Is there a graphical .deb installer/dpkg interface?
<Fred|Fr3d> mattyJ: nah the list was removed from the site i used to use :(. i'll get the dc++ list url if you want it tho?
<tritium> heh, kbrooks, it's not for you, dude ;)
<mattyJ> Fred|Fr3d: ya, it should do the same thing right?
<kbrooks> Vegar, synaptic
<Fred|Fr3d> yeh
<P229> selinium: haven't tried this yet, but will shortly: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6551
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by Seveas
<Vegar> kbrooks: ok, thanks
<Fred|Fr3d> mattyJ: http://www.hublist.org/PublicHubList.xml.bz2
<Seveas> now you're less scary ;(
<Seveas> ;)
<Fred|Fr3d> and perhaps try that site too ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<B4c0nM4N> I have a very stupid question. How do I install programs that I have downloaded?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> Seveas, ty ty ty
<qzerty> Vegar: synaptic kynaptic
<Seveas> B4c0nM4N, depends on what you downloaded
<qzerty> B4c0nM4N: thats depends on the format of the program
<kbrooks> B4c0nM4N, if its a .deb, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<B4c0nM4N> it's for example an .tar.gz file....
<selinium> P229, Ooooh, I hope it is that simple!
<qzerty> taz -zxvvf
<selinium> Hi Seveas :)
<kbrooks> B4c0nM4N, tar -xzvf /path/to/file
<Seveas> hi selinium
<Vegar> qzerty, kbrooks: how do I install a .deb file with synaptic?
<kbrooks> qzerty, No.
<Trashcan> there is no graphical interface to sudo dpkg -i .deb?
<qzerty> kbrooks: what?
<kbrooks> Vegar, You don't.
<Seveas> Trashcan, no
<Trashcan> hmm
<YourTechSupport> THRU-OUT-DA-PRAW-JEX!!!
<P229> selinium: doesn't seem to work yet
<YourTechSupport> heh.
<kbrooks> Trashcan, None at all.
<Trashcan> any specific reason, seveas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %YourTechSupport!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> Trashcan, noone wrote one yet
<Vegar> kbrooks: you just said I could
<kbrooks> Seveas, what was he saying?
<dell500> what's the syntax for copying 2 folders over to a certain destinatio?
<Trashcan> i see..
<selinium> P229: Shame...
<fredforfaen> hey peeps!
<Seveas> dell500, cp folder1 folder2 destination
<B4c0nM4N> kbrooks, can i decide the path myself?
<Seveas> cp -r even
<kbrooks> B4c0nM4N, just a example
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %YourTechSupport!*@*]  by Seveas
<fredforfaen> hello!
<YourTechSupport> Sorry. Hi folks.
<fredforfaen> YourTechSupport hi
<P229> selinium: yep, it works. I was just testing it on a messed up audio file
<P229> selinium: still can't record yet
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<selinium> P229: Cool! Fab! Excelent! It's further than i have got so far! :) Cheers!
<oxez> Hm. Some windows box on my network has 192.168.1.116. This computer is pingable by other windows pcs in the network, except mine, which is on Ubuntu. Cables are all correct, since I'm talking in here. I checked the domains, they are correct.. Is there something I can do to be able to ping that box?
<Seveas> oxez, do you use dhcp?
<dougsk> launchpad integration looks pretty cool.  Is everythign in 'main' goign to be using malone soon too?
<B4c0nM4N> kbrooks, it look slike it did "something"... what do I do afterwards?
<oxez> Seveas: no
<Seveas> dougsk, depends on your definition of soon ;)
<Seveas> oxez, did you set an IP address?
<Seveas> if so, does ifconfig list it?
<dougsk> Seveas, no worries, lloks awesome
<oxez> Seveas: yes, on that box (.1.116), and on mine
<fredforfaen> so whats up?
<Seveas> and did you set the correct gateway?
<Hydroxide> hi ... I'm helping an ubuntu hoary user with cvs server setup, and I need to know: what's the default umask in ubuntu, and why? it seems like 0022, and that doesn't make sense with per-user groups
<Seveas> can you ping to other machines from the Ubuntu box?
<oxez> yes I can
<Doonz> hey doest anyone know the command to completely format a windows box from within windows?
<Seveas> oxez, hrm.... firewall issue?
<oxez> ifconfig only shows my ip, and the gateway is okay (my router)
<oxez> Seveas: I turned it off
<whyameye> right now FireFox plays video through the mplayer plug-in. Is there a way I could change this to play video thru totem-xine instead?
<dbw> er, say
<anethema> hey uhhh, for some reason my desktop icons all dissapeared
<dbw> how do i use synaptic to show only updates from hoary-security ?
<anethema>  the files are still in the dir
<anethema> but no idea why they are suddenly not showing up
<whyameye> anethema, have you tried rebooting?
<anethema> i rebooted X
<dbw> or, how can i see the security updates in ANY way?  (without using the gnome applet)
<B4c0nM4N> Doonz, I don't think such a command exists...
<anethema> but not all of linux
<Vengeful> heh format?
<Vengeful> deltree /y deltree c:windows will mess it up
<Vengeful> but wont format
<dbw> anybody?
<oxez> Doonz: you can reboot with a DOS disk, and type format c:
<qzerty> You cant format the operating system you booted off of
<Doonz> vengefu will that just remove all files?
<afd_> what would be a repository to get e17?
<dbw> how can i get secuirty updates without using the panel applet?
<tenco> i have problems with hotplugd again:
<Vengeful> yeh
<Kyral> hmm
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~/boinc$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 6019
<Vengeful> course you can delete partitionjs with partition mgic then reboot
<Kyral> My /dev/sda1 seems to have two ReiserFS Journals on it
<anethema> so no one knows how to get my desktop icons back?
<Vengeful> but its quicker to just boot from a linuc cd and del from there
<tenco> is this corrected in breezy?
* dbw needs help :(
<Doonz> this is a remote server that im not renewing the lease on
<Kyral> dbw
<dbw> Kyral
<Doonz> wanna make sure its blank when they get it
<Vengeful> ah gotcha
<Vengeful> ] il ask someone
<Vengeful> sec
<Kyral> run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade often :P
<dbw> er. no! my sources.list is long.
<oxez> Seveas: my ubuntu box doesn't see any computer in the workgroup
<Kyral> Define long?
<dbw> i don't want all these stupid backports upgrades
<dbw> i just want the security ones
<Kyral> *twitch*
<delire> hehe
<Kyral> Must....control....fist....o'.....death....
* dbw dives for cover!
<vireo> dbw: or in synaptic - use the tool bar to Mark All Upgrades
<delire> Kyral: i like the other medicine you were taking.
<Kyral> eh?
<Seveas> oxez, sudo mii-diag [your ethernet card] 
<dbw> i know how to mark all upgrades....... i don't want to mark all upgrades!
<Kyral> Sorry, I'm just a huge Backports supporter
<Seveas> does that say that everything is working OK?
<dalamar> im on a linux only breezy system now, though i dont want to i need to install windows for school, can I resize my hd and install win and get dual boot working without losing my breezy install/data??
<dbw> Kyral: i will apt-get dist-upgrade, but i will blame you if things get broken ;)
<Vengeful> yes
<Kyral> Nothing will get broken 'cause of Backports
<Seveas> dalamar, you just need to reinstall grub afterwards
<Seveas> Kyral, bullshit
* dbw prepares fist of death
<delire> Kyral: not true.
<oxez> Seveas: You have link beat, and everything is working OK.
<Seveas> things have been broken because of it and it will happen again
<ompaul> !tell dalamar about grub
<delire> Kyral: there is much that can be very much broken.
<dbw> Kyral: it's broken things before
<scribbles> who knows the apt-get name for divx, libdivx4linux doesn't work
<Kyral> Never happened to me, and I had just about every damn package on my system from backports :P
<ompaul> dalamar, you will need to know that when you reastart
<Stricklin> In Thunderbird, I can receive my mail,but not open or view it. :(
<tritium> backports broke firefox for countless users
<Seveas> Kyral, then you don't use hoary-security
<delire> Kyral: timing and luck there. it's a risky business.
<Seveas> which is a bad thing
<Kyral> Seveas: I USED Backports
<dalamar> ompaul, awesome thats exactly what I need to know thanks
<Kyral> I'm in Breezy :P
<dbw> Seveas: you are my sort of man
<dbw> Seveas: tell me, how can i get ONLY the hoary-security upgrades in synaptic?
<dbw> (...or possibly woman)
<Stricklin> tritium, I used backports, could that be my problem?
<Kyral> comment out the Backports line in your sources.list
<tritium> Stricklin, you have firefox problems?
<Kyral> And then again, I tinker
<Stricklin> Thunderbird
<dbw> these are hackes
<delire> scribbles: if ever unsure of a package name you can 'apt-cache search <keyword>'
<Seveas> dbw, add the hoary-security repo :)
<Seveas> and not backports
<dbw> Seveas: :P fair enough
<tritium> Stricklin, not sure about thunderbird issues
<Seveas> !tell dbw about sources
<Kyral> hell I just spent an hour recovering the BIOS from an overclocking attempt gone wrong :D
<dalamar> okay one more quick question, how do I go about resizing the linux partition now? in windows i would normally use something like partition magic, is there a linux program like this?
<dbw> i know about sources for christ's sake
<dbw> :)
<Seveas> dbw, just making sure :)
<Seveas> dalamar, boot from a livecd and use gparted/qtparted
<mirak> do you manage to use TV out with ATI radeon cards ?
<delire> scribbles: then, to be sure of what that package actually contains/does 'apt-cache search <packagename>'
<Doonz> anyone kno if partition magic will prompt you before it does any changes
<Kyral> hey Seveas, whats the line for your Repo again?
<sambagirl> health
<dell500> is there a new version of ubuntu out or is that not till oct 13th for the official release?
<scribbles> once it downloads form there is it auto-installed and ready to go?
<kbrooks> dell500, official release
<ompaul> dell500, 13th
<Seveas> Kyral, you can find them at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<kbrooks> hmmm
<dalamar> Seveas, is that gui or command line? should i read up on it first or is it pretty straight-forward?
<dell500> aw ok
<kbrooks> this needs a FAQ
<kbrooks> up on the wiki
<dell500> outtie
<dell500> peace
<Seveas> dalamar, it's gui and pretty straight forward
<Thunderguy> Doonz, in partition magic 8.1 it has always recorded the changes you wanted to make, then when you click apply it does them
<dalamar> Seveas, cool thanks
<Seveas> kbrooks, what, that repo? No way, it's just a testing/personal dev. area :)
<Seveas> I'm making the repo scripts available soon though
<ompaul> kbrooks, it is in the topic on the wiki, mailing lists and all over google, so what can I tell ya
<Kyral> Seveas, can I just leave it with ubuntu-seveas to enable the whole shabang?
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> you need ubuntu-seveas all
<Thunderguy> Doonz, I recommend checking for any updates to partition magic, I had a problem the first time I used it, and had to be sure to get the update for XP, though I don't know if your using the norton version or powerquest, I was using the older version.
<Kyral> ty ty
<Kyral> Lazy I am
<Seveas> but that's risky
<sambagirl> cook
<kbrooks> Seveas, no, the release stuff
<Kyral> though watch my packages try to update
<kbrooks> the ... october 13 stuff
<kbrooks> scroll up
<Kyral> Again. Seveas
<Seveas> !tell kbrooks about breezy
<Kyral> I just spent an hour recovering my BIOS
<Seveas> hmm someone changed it :|
<Kyral> I can handle a little package conflict :D
<kemik> bios update gone wrong ?
<Thunderguy> I understand if I get an Ubuntu Cd, the default installation would be to reformat a '/' mount point and install the files, is there a way to install breezy overtop of hoary, updating everything but keeping the user settings ( when it comes out that is )
<Cryptid> i am not able to install transcoder cause symaptic say that the dependecies cannot be installed what should i do is there i site where i can get the packages and all the dependecies
<Seveas> !tell Thunderguy about breezy
<kemik> Thunderguy:  just change hoary to breezy in source.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<tenco> can someone help me with the hoptplugd problem?
<kbrooks> anyway
<kbrooks> bbl
<kbrooks> dinner
<Thunderguy> So your saying on the cd whenever I get it, I put the CD in sources.list and update?
<tenco> i have several thousand hotplugd processes running here!
<tenco> martin@lotophag:~/boinc$ pgrep hotplug |wc -l
<tenco> 6019
<Kyral> Heheh
<Kyral> Seveas
<brosio> anyone print with a HP deskjet ?
<Kyral> its trying to upgrade w32codecs
<tenco> brosio: yes
<brosio> tenco, could u help me ?
<tenco> brosio: what problem do you have?
<brosio> if i do
<Seveas> Kyral, that won't happen, w32codecs is behind authentication :)
<tenco> hmm, problem is i run kubuntu
<Kyral> Tell that to Apt
<brosio> cat prova.log > /dev/usb/lp0 works
<brosio> but
<brosio> with cups
<Seveas> it will find out :)
<brosio> dosn't works
<MadpilotPPC> brosio, most of the HP stuff seems to run fine in Ubuntu
<brosio> with kdeprint
<Kyral> I don't supposed I could get auth?
<tenco> brosio: what model?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell brosio about printers
<brosio> hp 5500
<brosio> with debian works
<Cryptid> Seveas, i am not able to install transcoder cause symaptic say that the dependecies cannot be installed what should i do is there i site where i can get the packages and all the dependecies
<transparentdream> My console says it con't find the X includes. What does that mean?
<Kyral> Yea, apt is stopped cold
<Tiggs> how do you get tv out? in install nvtv but how do actually tell it to turn on tv out?
<Seveas> Cryptid, which dependencies/where did you get trancode from?
<Seveas> transparentdream, that you can't compile GUI programs
<transparentdream> Seveas, How do I fix that?
<Seveas> transparentdream, by installing the headers or using a deb package to install the program you want to compile
<tenco> brosio: i installed my 840C via kde with system-settings->settings->devices->printer and adding a printer
<tenco> brosio: system-settings in kicker
<brosio> tenco, i do the same
<transparentdream> Where can I find headers? Headers in general or headers for specific program im trying to install?
<tenco> brosio: do you change to system managing mode?
<dooglus> transparentdream: in the <package>-dev package
<brosio> yes
<transparentdream> gotcha
<Cryptid> seveas, libavcodeccvs libfame-0.9 libgcc1 liblame0 these are the dependencies it needs is there ne way i can get them
<Seveas> Cryptid, where did you install transcode from?
<tenco> brosio: is your model listed by the printer wizard?
<Kyral> *STAB!*
<Kyral> Stop trying to upgrade w32codecs!
<dooglus> transparentdream: you can "sudo apt-get build-dep <package>" to install all the headers you need to build <package>
<brosio> tenco, yes
<brosio> i do the same on deb
* Kyral was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (*POKE*)
<brosio> on my laptop
<brosio> and works
<Kyral> That was to my system
<brosio> just a second
<Kyral> I even put a Apt-Pin on it
<Cryptid> Seveas, from synaptic
<Seveas> Cryptid, which repository
* Kyral sighs contently
<Kyral> Good Apt..
<Cryptid> Seveas, ubuntu-backport repos
<tenco> so noone can help me with my hotplugd problem?
<Seveas> ah, well there ya go
<Seveas> backport crud
<Seveas> enable multiverse
<Seveas> it may work
<tenco> i just left an usb-memory stick in for a few hours after unmounting it
<Seveas> or else, stab Kyral :)
<Stricklin> http://photomatt.net/2005/09/29/more-on-ubuntu/
* Kyral breaks out a lightsaber
<Kyral> Try it :P
<Kyral> ahh wait
<Kyral> I'm hungry
* tenco sighs
<Seveas> tenco, that SO sounds like a bug you should file...
<Cryptid> Seveas, how to enable multiverse
<Seveas> !tell Cryptid about repositories
<fredforfaen> anybody here know how i can get e17 by apt?
<tenco> Seveas: ok. it the third or so time that i have this problem. hotplugd spams the scsi script again and again (now: 6030 times)
<pepsi> how can i make usb memory sticks write immediately instead of waiting until i unmount?
<Seveas> tenco, ouch :/
<pepsi> i want to be able to just take it out without unmounting it
<Seveas> pepsi, by recompiling the hotplug package or remounting them sync instead of async
<Blissex> tenco: BTW, the USB subsystem is notoriously buggy except for keyboards and mice, and 'hotplug' is a horror...
<Seveas> fredforfaen, search the forums, there's a repo that has it
<pepsi> Seveas, so short of recompiling hotplug id have to remount manually?
<Seveas> yes
<Blissex> tenco: even worse, most USB chipsets in most devices are hideously buggy too.
<Seveas> pepsi, sorry, not hotplug but pmount
<tenco> Seveas: thanks for the info. you dont get these easy :-\
<Blissex> tenco: I have switched back to using static device files, and to load/unload modules manually.
<Cryptid> Seveas, my multiverse is enabled still it gives the same problem
<pepsi> is there a particular reason usb drives get async automatically?
<pepsi> sync makes more sense to me
<balrog-kun> is there any ftpd package on the install or the live CD?
<Seveas> Cryptid, libavcodec is not available in hoary
<Seveas> so there's an error (as usual) with the backport package
<tenco> Seveas: should i report the bug to ubuntu, debian or hotplug?
<Seveas> balrog-kun, no
<Seveas> tenco, all 3 ;)
<tenco> :)
<balrog-kun> Seveas: ok
<MadpilotPPC> tenco, if you report the bug to Ubuntu, I understand that they'll move it on as needed, to Debian or hotplug in this case
<tenco> MadpilotPPC: ok
* tenco think its time for a reboot
<Cryptid> Seveas, u mean that i cant do anything about it
<tenco> bye!
<Cashel> Anyone know where I can get the kernel-header package for 12-9? Trying to get fglrx modules to compile in Breezy...
<qzerty> Cashel: ...
<qzerty> Cashel: How did you get the kernel?
<Seveas> Cryptid, you can search for the missing lib somewhere else :)
<Seveas> !tell Cashel about ati
<Cashel> via synaptic's update.... was 12-8
<Seveas> don't compile drivers manually
<qzerty> Cashel: And why don't you get the headers through synaptic too
<Cashel> I know all about ATI, I got 3d accel working in hoary....
<Cashel> because they arent there
<Cashel> or at least I couldnt find them..
<balrog-kun> where does apt store binary packages?
<qzerty> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on AMD K7
<qzerty> linux-headers-2.6.12-9-k7-smp - Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on AMD K7 SMP
<Seveas> all over your system
<qzerty> If your reffering to the debs: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Cashel> qzerty, kernel-headers :(
<Cashel> I'm an idiot, thanks man
<balrog-kun> ah, yeah, the .debs it downloads from the network
<qzerty> kernel-headers is debian, we renamed them to linux-headers for fun
<Cashel> heheh
<Cashel> how.. uhhh.. nice of you :)
<Vegar> if you want to remove them, use apt-get clean
<Cashel> I'll probably be public enemy #1 for saying this, but besides the boot up on the original kernel (which the updates did away with and broke) breezy doesnt seem any different then hoary did, heheh
<s3[mn] rain> Hi, I am trying to apply a patch to the synaptics-0.14.3 driver, but I am getting "patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch", I have copied and paste the patch right into a plain file, am I missing something?
<Cashel> I heard someone saying gnome 2.12 looks way better, seems the same to me...
<kbrooks> Cashel, Might be better on 13th.
<kbrooks> ubuntu that is
<qzerty> Cashel: Newer kernel, better looking x-splash screen
<Cashel> Yeah I sort of jumped the gun installing breezy yesterday instead of waiting, hehe
<Cashel> I was using 6.13 in hoary, heh..
<kbrooks> qzerty, x-splash screen? wtf?
<lsuactiafner> blackbox looks way better than gnome
* Cashel likes gnome just fine
<chavo> lsuactiafner, to you it does, sure.
<Cashel> beats hell out of KDE imho
<aurax> how can i change a password from root to another user
<jrattner1> whats the best DVD player, is MPLAYER the best for playing DVD's?
<Seveas> Cashel, gnome 2.12 uses gtk2.8 which uses cairo
<aurax> su -u user pass?
<aurax> passwd*
<Cashel> jrattner1, I preffer xine
<Seveas> vector graphics galore
<qzerty> kbrooks: In kubuntu anyway, the xsplash screen is no longer 'redmound' it is 'kubuntu' which looks slightly better
<qzerty> the kdm login has been polished more too
<chavo> Gnome is nice for the new users.
<qzerty> And the new font system is a sizeable improvement
<kbrooks> qzerty, gdm and ubuntu :P
<lsuactiafner> blackbox is no attempt @ a gui, as it should be heh, extensive menus + taskbars never worked for me
<chavo> lsuactiafner, that's great.
<qzerty> hhhaha chavo++ was thinking the same thing.
<Cashel> one thing I noticed with breezy is if you removed gdm from the init.d the kernel messages halt and dont continue to login, have to alt f1 to get a login..
<chavo> that's the best thing about Linux, choice
<lsuactiafner> a better looking x-splash screen is really what makes a system..
<chavo> lsuactiafner, for some people maybe.
<transparentdream> how do i get tiemu to work? Got the rom loaded, nothing does anything
* Cashel could give a rats postirior about splash screens, you only see them once anyways... 
<lsuactiafner> those some ppl shouldnt be allowed to touch a PC
<esac_> what is the best p2p program nowadays ? xmule, amule, .. ?
<kbrooks> esac: i like amule
<lsuactiafner> qzerty : do not version me twice, it wont change
<dooglus> bittorrent is good
<chavo> lsuactiafner, and why is that?
<qzerty> wtf is with the damn p2p questions today
<kbrooks> qzerty, ?
<balrog-kun> direct connect
<lsuactiafner> chavo : there are better determinants, like scheduler used in the default kernel.
<chavo> lsuactiafner, if everyone was just like you, what a sad  World this would be. not that there's anything wrong with you.
* Cashel has always been under the impression that talking of p2p's in linux oriented channels is considered evil :P
<chavo> lsuactiafner, to some people that means absolutley n\othing.
<kbrooks> Cashel, mpt evil
<kbrooks> not*
* esac_ thinks that Chasel assumes that everybody who uses p2p is doing something illegal.
<Cashel> not at all
<kbrooks> Cashel, the *programs* are legal
<kbrooks> transferring using the programs are illegal
<Cashel> I've just been around a lot of linux channels, and watch people be told not to ask about p2p...
<esac_> considering that bittorrent is one of the primary means of distributing linux distros, i don't see how p2p could be evil(TM) in linux channels
<lsuactiafner> chavo : whenever i boot a pc i dont sit and wait for the splash sreen, thats just a waste of time, if you're promoting a new product a splash screen shouldnt be its best new feature
<qzerty> Thinks p2p is inheritly a boring and abused topic, and that every p2p related question has been answered 550,000 times at least.
<Cashel> your preaching to the choir man
<kbrooks> Cashel, who me
<Cashel> yes you
<chavo> yep, I share my bana cream pie recipes on p2p.
<Cashel> and esac
<chavo> banana that is
<chavo> It's the best.
<Cashel> I use limewire and direct connect if im in winblowz...
<kbrooks> Cashel, when people ask those questions, sometimes it's offtopic to the channel etc
<kevogod> Yes, saying "Winblowz" or "Window$" or the like never gets old.
<chavo> chavo_banana_cream_pie_recipe_its_the_best.exe
<Cashel> kevogod, not to me it doesnt, hehe
<lsuactiafner> i use a portable 120G hard disk.. dailup modem lol
<lsuactiafner> faster to walk to the ppl than to download something
<kevogod> When I use Upooptu I use Limewire and Azureus.
<Cashel> but then I still think the geek code is fashionable, lol
<kbrooks> 'ppl'?
<lsuactiafner> haha
<rrittenhouse> How do I tell ubuntu to install an i686 smp kernel during the install instead of an i386 kernel
<Seveas> not
<Seveas> there is no 686-smp kernel on the cd
<kbrooks> Seveas, ping.
<erirlar> hi, how do i delete all my *.png files from a dir and the sub dirs?
<Seveas> kbrooks, pong
<lsuactiafner> .exe?
<esac_> kbrooks: mind if i msg you a private question
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner, executable
<kbrooks> lsuactiafner, win32
<shadeofgrey> okay guys
<Seveas> erirlar, find /path/to/dir -name '*.png' | xargs rm
<shadeofgrey> i need information on fonts'
<kbrooks> esac_: no
<kbrooks> pm away
<erirlar> thanks
<Cashel> rm -R *.png wont do it?
<shadeofgrey> how hard is it to install ttf fonts in ubuntu?
<qzerty> find /path/to/dir -name '*.png' | xargs rm
<yarddog> rrittenhouse, install with the 386 and then apt-get install the smp kernel
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, drop them in ~/.fonts anf they're installed
<lsuactiafner> chavo_banana_cream_pie_recipe_installs_spyware.not.exe
<qzerty> find /path/to/dir -name '*.png' -exec rm {} \;
<chavo> shadeofgrey, mkdir ~/.fonts, cp font.ttf ~/.fonts
<Seveas> shadeofgrey, global install: drop them in /usr/share/fonts
<shadeofgrey> what is ~/.fonts?
<chavo> no spyware in my cream pie man
<Seveas> qzerty, xargs is faster, starts just one rm process :)
<shadeofgrey> ahhhh
<shadeofgrey> THANKS!
<chavo> shadeofgrey, ~ means your home directory
<lsuactiafner> whistle @ it
<lsuactiafner> hey Seveas (:
<qzerty> Seveas: hahhaha, it has to start an rm process!
<shadeofgrey> oh, wow...
<rrittenhouse> Seveas: How do you install one once you are in ubuntu then?
<chavo> just make a .fonts directory in there and cp the ttfs over, unless you want them systemwide
<rrittenhouse> Seveas: i cannot find how to do this...
<Seveas> rrittenhouse, apt-get install linus-686-smp
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<therether> hi ppl. I have some problems. i cant play mp3 on my rhythm and box...someone can help me ?:)
<gpd> if I want to move files with spaces in the name... using a for loop... how do I escape it?
<Seveas> !tell therether about mp3
<rrittenhouse> Seveas: Do you need these restricted modules and everything else that came with the i386 kernel?
<karim_> hi
<qzerty> Seveas: The joke was in that -exec too only starts one rm process, and it doesn't need to start an xargs
<kbrooks> gpd: you dont
<Seveas> gpd, something like for X in *; mv "$X" "$X".bak; done
<kbrooks> ""
<kbrooks> use it.
<gpd> kbrooks: yeah that is what i was trying... :(
<Seveas> qzerty, hmm, I'll have to read up on find
<esac_> i got it, thanks kbrooks
<kbrooks> esac_: np
<karim_> I got a problem with ATI drivers and xorg. Xorg says that he "can't open default font "fixed" "
<Zurawik> hey does anyone have any experience with wireless keyboards/mice? just installed ubuntu again and my bluetooth stuff won't work at all
<gpd> Seveas: I have the list of files in a files... and it is printing each fragment of the name per line...
<Cryptid> Seveas, i screwed up my rpos is there any way i can restore it to the default setting please help i want it to be the way it was when i installed ubuntu first
<hjack_> What do I do with a .bin?
<therether> Seveas, can you help me :) i can play mp3 in xmms beep etc, but in RandBox no...
<Seveas> Cryptid, hoary or breezy?
<Seveas> therether, you need gstreamer0.8-mad
<HatchLing> Hi, all.
<creatin> i just instaled ubuntu, it didn't ask a root password at install, and now when i try to do things it asks me for one, is the a default password?
<dbw> gpd: cat /path/to/list | while read thing ; do mv "$thing" "$thing.bak" ; done
<hjack_> lol
<hjack_> !root
<Cryptid> seveas, hoary
<ubotu> [root]  disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<tony_> I have a question on how to find a folder when someone gets a chance.
<hjack_> see that creatin?
<Belutz> Seveas, how do i force remove a program?
<Cashel> qzerty, I noticed you had linux-header 2.6.12-9-k7 in there, is there a precompiled kernel for k7 too?
<Seveas> Cryptid, sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d969 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<creatin> then how do i change users and things?
<Seveas> note that the O in -O is a captital 'oh'
<HatchLing> I just downloaded and burned the LiveCD of 4.10.  I'm getting a GRUB error 17 when I try to boot from it.  What might be the cause/solution?
<Cryptid> seveas will that fix the problem
<therether> Seveas, that is the problem. I have gstreamer0.8-mad instaled but doesnt work :(
<kbrooks> Seveas, see this is why 0 and O is confusing
<Seveas> Belutz, dpkg -P --force-(what needs to be forced here) $packagename
<Seveas> Cryptid, that will install a pristine sources.list
<juliaintenn> i created a launcher on my desktop that directs firefox to open a gmail url; but when i dblclick it i don't get the spinning disc cursor
<juliaintenn> why?
<Seveas> creatin, system -> administration -> users
<qzerty> Cashel: Yes I ran that command as an apt-cache search from irssi's exec and had it thrown to channel
<kbrooks> What's -O? output?
<gpd> dbw: while read filename; do cp "$filename" /newdirectory; done < mp3.txt
<ompaul> HatchLing, consider burning one of the later editions  much better stuff all together
<Seveas> kbrooks, yes
<Stricklin> May I install my own TrueType fonts?
<kbrooks> Seveas, OK
<therether> Seveas, i have that gstreamer instaled but doesnt work ...:(:(
<Seveas> Stricklin, no ;)
<Cashel> qotta love irssi
<Seveas> (stricklin: sure, put them in a folder named .fonts in your homedir)
<ilba7r> !intel graphics media
<ubotu> ilba7r: What?
<ilba7r> ! hardware support
<HatchLing> ompaul: 4.10 was recommended for stability.  My real priority here is to get my box on my wireless LAN using the wireless adapter I've already got, which requires ndiswrapper.
<ubotu> ilba7r: Do they come in packets of five?
<Belutz> Seveas, so dpkg -P --force-remove packagename ?
<Cashel> soon as I get my 3d accel going I'll have to reinstall it.. miss my scripts... heh
<Seveas> therether, did you mess with esd (the sound server)
<Cryptid> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<ilba7r> !hardware support
<ubotu> ilba7r: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Seveas> Belutz, more like --force-depends and the like
#ubuntu 2005-10-08
<Seveas> read the dpkg manpage for options
<ompaul> HatchLing, well 5.04 should have been mentioned for that
<stpere> ilba7r, I have this hardware
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Stricklin about fonts
<ilba7r> !graphic cards
<ubotu> ilba7r: Are you on ritalin?
<Seveas> ilba7r, please don't experiment with the bot in the channel
<HatchLing> ompaul: Alright, I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<stpere> ilba7r, I did get it working
<ilba7r> seveas i am not experimenting i am trying to get a location of webpage for hardware support
<ompaul> HatchLing, as a live CD is all you want I would try 5.10 also
<Seveas> ilba7r, wiki.ubunut.com/HardwareSupport
<ilba7r> thanx stpere so is it working fine with ubuntu am in a process of buying new laptop and wanted to know how supported this card is
<ilba7r> thanx seveas
<kbrooks> what is breezy's version number? oh yeah
<kbrooks> 5.10
<HatchLing> ompaul: I want the live CD just for testing purposes; if it works out, I'll install to the HD.
<stpere> ilba7r, you will get a blank screen by default
<Belutz> Seveas, could you help me with this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2719 ?
<therether> Seveas, i dont know if i mess with sound server....
<stpere> ilba7r, but it's quite easy to install the right driver
<ompaul> HatchLing, if it is your intention to install have a look at them all 5.10 will be stable on the 13th of Oct
<helloyo> what has happened to the w32codecs packages? its dissappeared from ubp extras
<Belutz> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<dooglus> my mouse arrow has got stuck in the shape of a document, and the keyboard has stopped responding.  is there anything I can do other than restarting X?
<ilba7r> ok thanx stpere
<Belutz> helloyo, go to what ubotu just told
<helloyo> Belutz, thankyou!
<ilba7r> Seveas i got webpage not found for the link you gave me
<ilba7r> tanx all though will continue searching
<Cashel> is there any reason I can remove the running kernel image if I've got a new one ready for reboot? apt-get is crying about it....
<DeVeRaS> hi
<Cashel> s/can/cant/
<DeVeRaS> where does apache2 has the documentroot directive?
<dooglus> alt-f2 gives me a command line window, but then I can't type any commands there
<aurax> anyone got proftpd up and running i got some permissions and root directory issue
<aurax> i want each of my users to have different root directory
<dooglus> "pkill java" fixed it.  odd.
<therether> Seveas, appears one error saying that could not open resource for writing...in mplayer when i play a song
<jackconstantine> hey, got a weird gcc issue; lots of snips to go with it, so PM me if you think you can help?  Thanks a bunch
<oneifreak> aurax: http://www.castaglia.org/proftpd/doc/contrib/ProFTPD-mini-HOWTO-Chroot.html
<DeVeRaS> i don't find this possible. Apache2 sents the information to /var/www/html but i don't see it anywhere in the conf file... where is this done in apache?
<LasseL> when I ask ubuntu to shutdown it reboots instead, any hints?
<concept10> LasseL, what command do you use? or from gui?
<LasseL> concept10, gui
<brosio> anyone could send to me a work cups.conf for hp ?
<Trashcan> where is that located?
<Trashcan> exactly
<qzerty> LasseL: Your motherboard might not properly support ASPCI or APM
<Trashcan> nm- seem's i dont have it
<Trashcan> seems*
<Stricklin> !tell Stricklin about fonts
<qzerty> err ACPI
<LasseL> qzerty, it is a year old, but it's a cheap as rock board, so you might be right
<aurax> err any other good ftpd ?
<aurax> this proftpd makes me sad
<DeVeRaS> WHERE IS THE DOCUMENTROOT DIRECTIVE?
<aurax> good & simple
<qzerty> LasseL: Moreover, linux might not support your motherboard
<DeVeRaS> sorry caps....
<Stricklin> An encrypted page?!?
<Seveas> DeVeRaS, /etc/apache2/*
<qzerty> DeVeRaS: Apache 1 or 2?
<DeVeRaS> 2
<Broq> i just recieved my copy of ubuntu 5.04 but i wont install on my pc
<qzerty> DeVeRaS: apache2.conf
<DeVeRaS> notthere
<LasseL> qzerty, should ASPCI and APM both be enabled in the bios for best results?
<DeVeRaS> it's not there...
<qzerty> DeVeRaS: then you screwed something up.
<brosio>  where i could set admin pass for cups ?
<DeVeRaS> can be
<DeVeRaS> i never moved it
<Broq> nic-firmware-6.2.10-5-386-di fail to unpack
<DeVeRaS> do you have it on yours?
<DeVeRaS> qzerty do you have it on yours?
<Broq> can it be fixed?
<qzerty> DeVeRaS: If your looking for it you will have to check your virtual host files
<qzerty> DeVeRaS: Or you can add one and disable virtual hosts
<qzerty>  check sites-available/default
<Seveas> brosio, why do you wnat the web interface when there is a nice GUI?
<DeVeRaS> qzerty virtual hosts?
<pluffsy> hmm are there some system used for short cuts in the terminal? like some apps use c-C fr quit and c-Z for lite something that seems like force quit. but for example man only seems to quit on c-Z.
<Broq> help pls
<Seveas> pluffsy, c-Z is suspend, not quit
<Seveas> man quits with q
<DeVeRaS> qzerty and that is on what file?
<qzerty> Ctrl+c sends sigint, ctrl+z suspends
<qzerty> I just told you /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<brosio> Seveas, i can't login
<pluffsy> Seveas, what does suspend really mean?
<qzerty> it means stop process, and detach it from tty
<kbrooks> How do I send color to a printer with lpr?
<pluffsy> qzerty: and it gives the app no chance to like clean up and stuff?
<qzerty> pluffsy: if the app handles sigstp
<kbrooks> pluffsy, its not literally stop
<DeVeRaS> Come on ppl help me out
<DeVeRaS> you don't have this directive on the file
<DeVeRaS> i must be someplace else
<DeVeRaS> i never deleted anything there (apache2.conf)
<kbrooks> DeVeRaS, whats your problem?
<Seveas> DeVeRaS, grep -i documentroot -R /etc/apache*
<qzerty> your asking apache questions and you know nothing of apache: the document root directive is the fucking 5th line in your default file
<Kyral> !lart qzerty
<kbrooks> qzerty, why swear like that
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses qzerty's head to break the homerun record
<liquidten2> <_<
<qzerty> kbrooks: Because god hates him, and i wanted him to know i sympathize with god.
<Seveas> qzerty: Please keep the code of conduct in mind when chatting here. You can find it at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<kbrooks> kyral, do not play with the bot
<Kyral> kbrooks, it was a special situation
<Seveas> Kyral, no it wasn't
<Kyral> I was larting him for the language
<kbrooks> kyral: so?
<tobi> nic-firmware-6.2.10-5-386-di failed to unpack and the system wont continue to install what should i do?
<Kyral> If I had ops I would have kicked him
<kbrooks> kyral: you are essentially representing the community
<Seveas> Kyral, which is exactly why you are not an op...
<qzerty> hahahaha
<tobi> help pls
<Seveas> now please stop it or takw this to -offtopic
* kbrooks tired of this
<Kyral> Language like that cannot be tolerated, especially in a help channel
<tobi> help???
<qzerty> tobi: you download a version of it that isn't corrupted
<kbrooks> kyral: hiding behind the bot to do "offensive" commands isnt tolerated either
<tobi> a cd was delivered to me
<tobi> can it still be used?
<brownscar> who knows alot about ubuntu?
<qzerty> ...
<qzerty> Who knows how to ask a question?
<Thunderguy> So say, I had a warty install and a hoary cd, by putting the CD in sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade, it will upgrade itself from the newer cd right? would there be any disadvantage upgrading it from the cd, rather then reformatting it and reinstalling?
<x_madbot> I have installed sylpheed-claws-gtk2, but now the "view" causes a segmantation fault, anyone knows about this?
<qzerty> Thunderguy: you are right
<x_madbot> "view" menu
<Seveas> brownscar, no one knows, we just pretend to :)
<mirak> I got this error when with ATI driver "could not open default font fixed"
<Thunderguy> Say, If Im right 1.8 gigs is what Ubuntu comes out to, if I upgrade, would it be using a lot more space or would it delete the old files it doesn't need?
<qzerty> Thunderguy: No real disadvantages assumming everything goes right, other than strayed directories and you having to overwrite alot of confs
<Seveas> Thunderguy, during the upgrade you will need a lot of extra diskspace
<Seveas> but afterwards not
<qzerty> Thunderguy: issue apt-get clean aftewards
<Thunderguy> ah ok.
<brownscar> qzerty
<brownscar> can u help me out
* kbrooks has a lot of diskspace
<Thunderguy> so then what I might do is delete my gnome,xserver, home directory configs? and certain programs that were affected by the upgrade?
<Seveas> !tell brownscar about ask
<Seveas> Thunderguy, why would you?
<kbrooks> Thunderguy, No.
<Thunderguy> Would the program be smart enough to rewrite the configs?
<Thunderguy> or import the old configs?
<aurax> i need good ftpd
<kbrooks> Thunderguy, it doesn't "rewrite", it merely prompts you
<Seveas> for global configs (/etc), yes it is smart enough
<aurax> simple to config and easy to jail users
<aurax> and idea?
<Seveas> or sort of smart enough
<Seveas> aurax, vsftpd
<aurax> Seveas
<qzerty> Thunderguy: It will prompt you for every config you ened to overwrite
<aurax> i tell you what my prob is
<ali4728> Help I get this error "Relay access denied" when try to send email through remote client. I can receive but cant send email. Here is mail.log http://pastebin.com/381072  Any comments appreciated.
<Seveas> or else pureftpd with pureadmin
<qzerty> Thunderguy: So expect to hit Y about 15 times
<aurax> i got samba dir with user that is read/write access
<brownscar> I am trying to install Ubuntu onto my laptop and when I am about to partition my drives it says I have 8MB left, when I have 4.2 GB free when I am in Windows XP.
<aurax> hmm
<aurax> its easy?
<brownscar> what is that all about?
<aurax> pureadmin php
<aurax> ?
<Thunderguy> Another question, They have some linux distro's coming out in stores for like $60 I think eventually it will be fore sale next to windows, If I got permission from a store..
<Seveas> ali4728, did you read the mail server manual like I suggested?
<Seveas> pureadmin is a gtk gui
<ali4728> Seveas, yeah still got the problem
<Thunderguy> and burned my Own Ubuntu Discs and put them in an area next to the priced Linux distro's with a sign that says: Free Take one, think that would be bad?
<aurax> ah its remote system
<sorush20> how do I uninstall
<qzerty> brownscar: your drive is already partitioned then, delete the partition and allow linux to write its own filesystem to it
<ali4728> Seveas, I can receive but not send!
<Seveas> ali4728, then you didn't read good enoguh
<sorush20> make install
<sorush20> make uninstall
<Seveas> ali4728, and NO i will not give shortcuts
<kbrooks> I want to change my background to a blank one. what to do?
<Seveas> giving half-baked instructions has the risk of turning your machine into a spam host
<ekimus> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<ubuntu> hello all
<Seveas> so read the manual carefully
<Seveas> it's in there
<DeThroneD> Thunderguy: bad for whom?  ;)
<brownscar> if I choose the 60GB option
<brownscar> will it delete everything in windows?
<ali4728> Seveas, it is confusing to me , thats why I am here!!!
<Thunderguy> Well I'm not sure about redistributing Ubuntu, If I distribute Ubuntu to the stores, should I order their cd's, I figured I should use my own resources.
<qzerty> brownscar: most certainly
<kbrooks> Thunderguy, you're allowed to redistribute ubuntu
<Thunderguy> If I put ubuntu in say wal-mart I'd either burn 50 cd-r's to make 25 disc packs, or order a lot from shipit
<qzerty> It would be a total waste to put them in wal-mart.
<Seveas> :)
<brownscar> qzert: but it says on the cd package that all I need is 1.8 GB free space
<Thunderguy> ah.
<brownscar> and i wanna have a dual OS laptop
<stpere> brownscar, you need to resize your current partition
<kbrooks> Yay. warty -> hoary almost done.
<qzerty> brownscar: Thats right but that 1.8gb has to come from a totally autonomous partition not empty space on your windows partition
<Seveas> kbrooks, lol, that's late :)
<kbrooks> Seveas, "late"?
<brownscar> ok so how can i resize my current partition?
<Thunderguy> See what I'm thinking is, if I put it.. Right next to Lindows ( I forget what they renamed that distro ) People might pick up the free one.
<qzerty> brownscar: Google for the term 'hard drive partition' and allow that to clear up the confusion
<qzerty> brownscar: Partition Magic 8 or the like.
<Seveas> kbrooks, hoary is half a year old now
<sorush20> how may passwords can firefox hold.. can I change it to a higher number or not
<qzerty> brownscar: You need to be able to resize an ntfs partition
<Seveas> upgrading to hoary now is late :)
<brownscar> thank u
<kbrooks> Seveas, i'm not rushing to breezy yet
<qzerty> I've been using breezy for 6months now
<kbrooks> Seveas, it is not stable.
<Thunderguy> Does anyone order from shipit every 6 months? ( when a new distro comes out? )
<Seveas> qzerty, impossible
<yarddog> breezy works for me, hoary froze on my system
<kbrooks> well.....
<sorush20> why couldn't upgrading to breezy be as simple as Ubuntu update manager.. why hasn't anyone addressed this
<Seveas> Thunderguy, yes, but just to spread them
<kbrooks> maybe i should try breezy out then
<Seveas> sorush20, it's an UBZ BOF
<Belutz> the dist-upgrade took me 15 hours to complete :(
<yarddog> it is easy to update
<kbrooks> Seveas, UBZ BOF?
<brownscar> does partition magic let u ntfs partition?
<Seveas> kbrooks, wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero
<qzerty> Seveas: I moved to breeze shortly after hoary frooze =[ 6monthsish sounds right
<yarddog> 15 hrs?
<yarddog> yikes
<kbrooks> aH.
<kevogod> It took me like 2 hours.
<Thunderguy> ah ok, Seveas: I ordered 20 cd's from shipit 3 months ago, in 2 months I got rid of 10 to people that wanted them, so if breezy comes out, I don't know what to do with the other 10.
<yarddog> shouldnt really be a big deal
<yarddog> download, watch it update, reboot, done.
<Thunderguy> however, I think If I order 20 this time, I may get all the breezy's out before the next one comes out, ( since I would have about 4 months on my hands correct? )
<Belutz> yup 15 hours... slow connections in here in indonesia :(
<kbrooks> Hmmm.
<yarddog> omg
<yarddog> sounds like dialup
<kbrooks> Is a IDE included in hoary, Seveas?
<ubuntu> Today, I stand as a windows user now on linux. Ubuntu rocks!
<Thunderguy> kbrooks: I'm on an IDE drive.
<kbrooks> No.
<brownscar> qzerty: if i get the trial and i uninstall it after will it undo the changes?
<kbrooks> Thunderguy, you misread
<qzerty> brownscar: I have no idea.
<schpenke> ubuntu: Congrats.  Enjoy your new freedom.
<kbrooks> IDE = integrated development environment
<brownscar> qzerty: lol thats reassuring
<Belutz> yarddog, not dial up, cable... but the maximum download is only 15kbps
<kbrooks> Belutz, that sucks
<kbrooks> Belutz, why they'd cap the dl?
<Belutz> kbrooks, yep, that really sucks
<yarddog> wow
<kbrooks> Belutz, i have 40 (up to) kb/s
<Belutz> kbrooks, that's because internet connections is still expensive in here
<kbrooks> actually, it goes up to 37
<jackconstantine> yo, having issues with gcc
<jackconstantine> i try to compile something
<jackconstantine> and get
<jackconstantine> C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<jackconstantine> (it recognizes gcc)
<Thunderguy> If I got a CD together with: win32 codecs, instructions for sources.list, wineX precompiled, some programs, some manuals, some Video,Audio Libraries, Server Libraries, ClamAv, and most of the stuff aforementioned in the UbuntuGuide, Think I would have any legal problems distributing it With the Ubuntu Set?
<Belutz> but i'm happy that i'm breezy-ing right now :D
<juanfra> hi
<kbrooks> Thunderguy, Not really.
<Belutz> and having an ATI issues
<yarddog> where can i get the win32codecs ?
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<Thunderguy> It would be like: Ubuntu-Addons (distro-name)
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<deanmck> somethings wrong with my desktop. I was messing around with a theme and now I can't click on my desktop... any suggestions?
<kbrooks> @ yarddog
<deanmck> I've restarted gnome
<therether> ppl....a little help with playing mp3 on rhythm and box....:) hellppp:)
<tristanmike> Thunderguy, you'd have to pay for the codecs that have licencing, or risk those people coming after you. After all, wouldn't this be the reason Ubuntu doesn't include it?
<kbrooks> !+mp3
<therether> ppl....a little help with playing mp3 on rhythm and box....:) hellppp:))))
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<nomed> hi all
<Thunderguy> Ah Ok.
<kbrooks> therether, maybe the above link will help you a bit
* Thunderguy erases that idea and just makes a CD for himself ;)
<nomed> how can i unpatch the ubuntu kernel source ..? i need to remove just the vesafb patch
<imterro> hmmm does anyone know a good place to get linux codecs?
<deanmck> is nautilus what runs the desktop?
<D1> what do you mean, linux codecs?
<kbrooks> imterro, maybe you want w32codecs?
<cius> hello
<tristanmike> Thunderguy, you may want to check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30147 for something along the lines of what you're looking for, I believe.
<therether> kbrooks, what link ?
<Thunderguy> Why thank you.
<kbrooks> therether:
<imterro> kbrooks, i would just like codecs because most of my clips wont run
<kbrooks> !+mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<cius> I have 5.1 channel sound on my intel mobo, ac97 codec, and I want to say AD1985 chipset (?) and I can't for the life of me get it to work on ubuntu hoary.  Can someone help?
<dooglus> whenever I run GNOME, I always get these 3 processes start up: evolution-alarm-notify evolution-exchange-storage evolution-data-server-1.4.  Is it possible to stop that?  I don't use evolution, and don't intend to.
<yarddog> i always thought torrent was fast, this is like dialup :(
<kbrooks> imtero: !+w32codecs
<therether> kbrooks, ok thanks
<kbrooks> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<D1> is bt the only place to get the codecs from now that they're out of backports?
* kbrooks thinks about a single universal FAQ
<yarddog> kbrooks, lol
<cius> ubotu, is those are apt repos right?
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, cius
<kbrooks> yarddog, whats so funny?
<Seveas> kbrooks, help.ubuntu.com is in progress
<cychem1> how can i make sasl2 authdaemond give very verbose out put and what log will it ouput to?
<Seveas> there's doc.ubuntu.com in the meantime
<kbrooks> Seveas, i really should point people to that, yes? ;)
<kbrooks> oh. no.
<yarddog> kbrooks, nothing really funny, since everyone seems to ask the same questions, maybe put in the topic :)
<kbrooks> yarddog, the topic is ... hmmm
<MadpilotPPC> yarddog, that would only work if people actually read the topic... :P
<kbrooks> "bloated"
<yarddog> heh
<imterro> hmm it would appear aptitude doesnt have them
<Seveas> kbrooks, given that it's already in the topic we can assume noone reads it...
<kbrooks> hard to describe ;)
<MadpilotPPC> !tell imterro about w32codecs
<yarddog> kbrooks, after this win32codec file donwloads, dpkg -i .... ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<Seveas> There, trimmed the topic a bit
<kbrooks> Seveas, Thanks ;)
<dell500> is there a dvd of 5.10?
<kbrooks> dell500, kind of pointless
<cius> would anyone have any advice on how to fix my 5.1 problem.  I've googled a lot and still can't get it working
<dell500> kbrooks, cause there is a new release soon?
<cius> I suppose ther should have been a question mark in there somewhere
<brian__> hello everyone
<_native_> so WEP is broken in ubuntu i assume. wireless works out of the box only in usecured nets.
<_native_> *unsecured
<brian__> i had a question about running VNC on my newly installed Ubuntu box
<kbrooks> dell500, No. Look at FC, they supply multiple cds, and one DVD which combines those multiple cds
<_native_> transparent Xchat yay!
<PeerSoft> how do I get my modem to work, i know its supported.
<kbrooks> dell500, but for ubuntu, its kind of pointless
<brian__> vncserver doesn't seem to be present on the system though the package manager says that the client/server is installed
<kbrooks> _native_, how do I set that up?
<dell500> kbrooks, why is it pointless/
<qzerty> ...
<cychem1> how can i make sasl2 authdaemond give very verbose out put and what log will it ouput to?
<brian__> does anyone know how to get vncserver installed?
<discipleofyeshua> hey guys
<kbrooks> dell500, I implied
<qzerty> wep works fine in ubuntu
<kbrooks> 'one cd'
<discipleofyeshua> is anyone one? i have a question about my connection speed: for some reason, it is really slow, i have ubuntu with a 56k US robotics modem
<_native_> hold on.
<discipleofyeshua> does anyone know where i can check my modem's connection speed on ubuntu?
<discipleofyeshua> you know, i went to that link and installed some of the MP3 and dvd components on my system, but many of them didnt install, i think its because my connection speed is to slow, does anyone know where i can check it, or somehow make it faster? windows is much faster on this same connection
<discipleofyeshua> on the same modem, ect
<discipleofyeshua> also, i am wondering how i can get to a different chat room...
<qzerty> discipleofyeshua: /disco #chatroom
<discipleofyeshua> peerosft, i well tell you how i got my modem working...
<discipleofyeshua> are you still there>?
<mattyJ> whats a good app to convert ogg to mp3?
<kbrooks> discipleofyeshua, Clarification: no chatrooms. only channels.
<discipleofyeshua> how do i register my nick to go there?
<mirak> how to run ATi control panel fglrx-control ?
<qzerty> discipleofyeshua: /msg nickserv register password
<brian__> can anyone see my messages?
<scale> i'm having a hard time unzipping a .7z file... i tried searching for p7zip on the universe repository but it isn't there, apparently...
<therether> ...i need some help, i cant play mp3 in my rhythm and box. I had tried everything...someone can help me ?
<scale> if anyone can help please feel free to msg me
<joe_alf> scale, sudo apt-get 7zip
<DonL> discipleofyeshua, try : http://www.internetfrog.com/mypc/speedtest/
<joe_alf> scale, sudo apt-get install 7zip
<MadpilotPPC> therether, you need mp3 codecs installed, they aren't by default
<MadpilotPPC> !tell therether about mp3
<brian__> hello everyone
<_native_> kaycee
<_native_> you here
<Seveas> !info p7zip
<_native_> ?
<Seveas> !info p7zip breezy
<ubotu> p7zip: (7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4.20-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1384 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<Seveas> ah -- it's only in breezy
<tristanmike> boooooo
<Seveas> brian__, no we can't see them ;)
<scale> so how do i get it into hoary?
<tristanmike> I needed 7zip too
<Seveas> I can make a backport
<therether> MadpilotPPC, i have the mp3 codecs installed :). I can play mp3 on xmms for example. Only in the Rhytmn and box mp3 dont work :'(
<scale> seveas =teH rawK
<smiroldo> hi there!
<MadpilotPPC> therether, you mean "Rythymbox"? it plays mp3 for me - double check which codecs you've got installed
<bzimage> olah
<PeerSoft> I installed Kubuntu ; and for some reason my "supported" modem isn't working - but it works fine on windows.  I seen on a website the other night that it is supported by linux ; and its a PCTEL Platinum V.90 56k modem?  anyone know wtfs wrong? I am a new linux user; and I would really love to access the internet on it?
<imterro> mind if i ask how to install this codec thing i downloaded?
<smiroldo> can someone tell me how to configure the services on boot?
<Trashcan> is it in a .deb?
<scandium> hello, I tried installing breezy/amd64 using colony 5 and the most current daily build, but both fail at the beginning of the installation reading "jfsutils-udeb", the installer says error reading from the disc, the console output says "WARNING: ** bad md5sum" - but I tried two different CDs and the md5sum of both ISOs was correct - sounds too much of a coincidence to me to be a physical disc problem? Anyone seen that before?
<D1> any of you guys use xchat-gnome?
<therether> MadpilotPPC, yes Rhythmbox, but i think the codecs are good...xmms, beep, and others play mp3.
<therether> MadpilotPPC, only Rhythmbox no...
<imterro> Trashcan, yes it is
<tristanmike> imterro, "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>" if it's a ".deb"
<imterro> thanks
<Trashcan> what he said
<imterro> dpkg?
<transgress>  hello comrades!
<tristanmike> imterro, in the terminal, and yes "dpkg" is the command
<_native_> welcome
<Seveas> tristanmike, scale -- package is building...
<discipleofyeshua> i am sorry, but i havnt been able to register my nick, because no one has explained it clearly enough for me to do so...
<discipleofyeshua> thank you
<Han> he, hi. Hang on, I'm preparing my question.
<discipleofyeshua> any idea about how to make it faster? i have a US robotics 56k ecternal... and it is soooo slow running on ubuntu for some reason...
<tristanmike> Seveas, that's sweet, when I learn to do the same thing, I will return the favors
<PeerSoft> usually a 56k modem is slow either way u hzve it.
<PeerSoft> have*
<PeerSoft> but mine isnt working on kubuntu for some reason
<PeerSoft> and its suppose to be supoprted according to a website ;x
* bzimage mumbles.. welcome to the modem channel
<bzimage> ;)
<PeerSoft> l,ol
<PeerSoft> well can u help? ;x
<PeerSoft> this is the first time ive ever messed w/ linux before
<smiroldo> can someone tell me how to configure the services on boot?
<Seveas> smiroldo, system -> administration -> services
<phreak_> I'm having some problems with the 64bit edition, I think i'm going to resinstall down the the I32
<scale> seveas: this is what the backports page on sourceforge is for, right? requests like this?
<phreak_> Anyone have any luck with the evolution-exchange on 64bit?
<_native_> what services
<_native_> ?
<Seveas> scale, no
<cius> anyone in here use intel onboard 5.1 sound?
<Seveas> scale, tristanmike -- http://81.171.100.19/~dennis/
<imterro> hmmm odd, i installed the codecs, but the file still wont play, anyone know why?
<Han> I installed xfont-terminus package and According to /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-terminus.alias there should be an alias fontname terminus-24. But when I run xterm -fn terminus-24 it can't find the font. Nor can I find that font with xlsfonts. How can I fix that?
<discipleofyeshua> hey, could any of you fine folks tell me why my modem speed might be so slow, and how i can speed it up? i am running an external 56k US robotics on ubuntu
<Seveas> discipleofyeshua, order DSL, that will speed up things
<Seveas> modems are slow by nature
<tristanmike> Seveas, that was very nice of you to take the time to do that for us, thanx
<thrice`> how is breezy still f'ed, this close to release
<PeerSoft> mk seems like noone knows how to install the modem on linux?
<DonL> discipleofyeshua, did you try the website link I showed you? What speeds are you getting?
<scale> seveas: thanks a lot... really appreciate it
<discipleofyeshua> No, i know that my modem is much faster on windows... there must be somting wrong with the config, or somthing that would make it so slow...
<Han> hello thrice` what are you doing here? :-)
<thrice`> Han, testing ubuntu on a friends box =] 
<Seveas> thrice`, it isn't
<thrice`> with bad luck
<Seveas> what's the prob?
<thrice`> Seveas, gdm won't start
<Han> Hmm works ok here, most of the time.
<Seveas> thrice`, how old is your install CD?
<thrice`> Seveas, i did a hoary update
<Seveas> just now?
<thrice`> ineed
<ultramancool> hi
<Seveas> did you reboot?
<Han> thrice`, reboot
<ultramancool> how can i disable su?
<thrice`> of course =] 
<thrice`> libGL issues
<Seveas> thrice`, what's the error?
<Seveas> ah
<_native_> remove it ;] 
<thrice`> i tried using fglrx, not using fglrx,
<phreak_> Wow, its been probebly 8 years since i've had a modem :)
<bzimage> ultramancool, why?
<Seveas> ati/nvidia drivers manually compiled?
<thrice`> Seveas, no chance, I have no X...
<ultramancool> how can i make it so that su is only acessible to the wheel group?
<Seveas> i mean, before the upgrade
<DonL> thrice`, I had the same problem. Ended up fixing it with Aptitude, though I don't quite know what I did, and several reboots
<Seveas> ultramancool, su is disabled by default
<ultramancool> not to other users!
<thrice`> Seveas, no, using repos's drivers
<scale> seveas: worked great. thanks a lot...
<ultramancool> users can su to other users
<kbrooks> use sudo, ultramancool
<mattyJ> whats a good app to convert ogg to mp3?
<d33p> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<ultramancool> users can su to other users
<Han> ultramancool, that's an option explained in the manpage
<Seveas> thrice`, hmm... those should ebe upgraded too...
<kbrooks> sudo <command>
<ultramancool> it doesn't!
<thrice`> Seveas, yes, they were
<_native_> better question: how to truly disable root and only allow sudo.
<Seveas> do you have ubuntu-desktop installed and linux-386 (or -686 or -k7)
<thrice`> Seveas, but it fails, and just spits out my xorg.conf as a decoding tool
<kbrooks> _native_, passwd -l. easy nuff, no?
<claydoh> PeerSoft: what model modem?
<Seveas> ultramancool, chmod 0000 /bin/su
<ultramancool> THE PROBLEM IS THAT USERS CAN SU TO OTHER USERS NOT ROOT!
<_native_> granted that it would be trivial to reenable
<PeerSoft> Pctel Platinum v90
<Seveas> ultramancool, and drop the caps
<PeerSoft> manufactured by Compaq
<ultramancool> I was shouting!
<thrice`> Seveas, um, I should; it was a clean hoary install, update to breezy
<d33p> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<thrice`> with only installing vid. drivers as a modification
<Seveas> thrice`, sduo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thrice`> Seveas, hrm...alright
<oxez> d33p: apt-get install build-essentials
<Seveas> manually tweaked xorg.conf can wreak havoc
<Seveas> X has been massively changed
<ultramancool> i mean the real way through pam?
<oxez> d33p: or build-essential, im not sure
<thrice`> Seveas, and if that fails ?
<imterro> can anyone tell me why after i installed the codecs that i still cannot play the file?
<thrice`> i'm on my crux box at the moment, as this won't boot =|
<Seveas> thrice`, then come back ;)
<ultramancool> now chmod or chown or chgrp
<kbrooks> oxez, essential
<thrice`> should I try to install fglrx first ?
<thrice`> is fglrx built into the kernel ?
<Hunkyspunky> hi.
<_native_> so is there a simple soulution to truly enforce only sudo.  the sudoer not being able to change this.??
<tristanmike> how do I run 7zip now?
<Seveas> ultramancool, disabling su is so uncommon (and usually stupid) that there is no 'neat' way afaik
<Hunkyspunky> i can't get windows to boot ubuntu live cd
<d33p> oxez, it's build-essential... but gcc seams to have dependencies problems :(
<oxez> kbrooks: yes ok
<ultramancool> YES THERE IS
<ultramancool> !!!
<Hunkyspunky> i setup bios for cd boot first
<ubotu> ! is, like, totally, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<thrice`> Seveas, ah, ok; i'll try a few more things =] 
<Seveas> ultramancool, last time, drop the caps
<deanmck> I was messing around with my backcground, but now I can't click anything on the desktop and the icons are missing, all of the panels still work does anyone have any suggestions?
<kbrooks> ultramancool, drop those evil caps
<nalioth_wrkn> tristanmike: 7za <option> <file>
<ultramancool> Seveas: I only use caps when I'm shouting
<tristanmike> no gui?
<Hunkyspunky> can someone pm me to help me with live cd?
<alkalineX> gah.. my highlands keep notifing me everytime you mention *ultra*
<_native_> cause what i know from sudoers configuration it is seems hard to enforce.
<Seveas> ultramancool, then don't shout
<alkalineX> highlights*
<Seveas> and edit /etc/pam.d/su to your needas
<kbrooks> imterro?
<ultramancool> Seveas: also, run for yourself cat /etc/pam.d/su
<Seveas> needs*
<Seveas> the file is documented
<Hunkyspunky> come on over 500 people soemone must be able to help me.
<ultramancool> Seveas: the problem is, changing the option doesn't work
<Hunkyspunky> live cd probelms i got
<ssdd65> how do i probe for eth cards?
<DonL> Hunkyspunky, have you changed the boot sequence in you bios?
<Seveas> ultramancool, what did you specify
<Hunkyspunky> i have changed my boot sequecne to for on board or usb cd device is ifrst then had seconmd
<Hunkyspunky> it searches for a bootable cd but fails
<tristanmike> thanx nalioth, but does it incorperate into my archive manager or is just strictly a command line tool?
<d33p> can't install gcc, it seams to have dependency problems, weird
<Hunkyspunky> i downloaded the iso and burnt to dvd
<kbrooks> I want to close a workspace. how can i do this
<Hunkyspunky> the dvd is still open
<kbrooks> nalioth! long time no see
<Hunkyspunky> but when windows is lauched the autoplay comes up
<DonL> Hunkyspunky, ahh. Maybe you didn't "build" a bootable cd
<Hunkyspunky> anybody now what could be the porblem?
<ultramancool> # Uncomment this to force users to be a member of group root
<ultramancool> # before they can use `su'. You can also add "group=foo" to
<ultramancool> # to the end of this line if you want to use a group other
<ultramancool> # than the default "root".
<ultramancool> # (Replaces the `SU_WHEEL_ONLY' option from login.defs)
<ultramancool> auth       required   pam_wheel.so group=wheel debug
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ultramancool!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> NEVER paste in here
<grndslm> NO CAPS!
<grndslm> j/k
<kbrooks> Gosh.
<Trashcan> jesus seveas... ban him already :\
<Hunkyspunky> i downlaoded the files and extracted files using winrar and then burnt files to dvd
<Hunkyspunky> the autoplay works on windows
<PassionLim> What dose "NO CAPS" mean?
<deanmck> hunkyspunky so you're unable to boot to the dvd?
<Hunkyspunky> yes
<PeerSoft> you should've used nero hunky
<PeerSoft> to burn the whole image
<PeerSoft> including the boots
<Trashcan> finally
<Hunkyspunky> is there anyhting i can do?
<grndslm> it was for Seveas
<PeerSoft> yea
<PeerSoft> redownload it
<PeerSoft> and reburn it
<PeerSoft> lol
<PeerSoft> thats all I personalyl can tell u
<PeerSoft> considering I dont know anything about linux
<Hunkyspunky> i oredered 1 live cd on shipit but won't ship for a while and want to see if this will run
<PeerSoft> im in here tryin to get modem help
<PeerSoft> ;x
<discipleofyeshua> you know, i tried does anyone know how to make your letters red, or to speak privatly to someone?
<Hunkyspunky> thansk
<Trashcan> disciple: type /msg theirname message
<PeerSoft> yea
<PeerSoft> trashcan i  was typing it out
<hondje> discipleofyeshua: it shows red when I type your name in xchat, and /msg <person> <stuff> is the other part
<PeerSoft> lol
<nalioth> discipleofyeshua: when someone types your nick, it shows up differently to alert you
<Hunkyspunky> also when i run live cd all my dirvers are loaded and evices working?
<discipleofyeshua> does anyone have any suggestions as to how i could check my modem speed, or somehow get it to run faster? it is running really slowly!
<hondje> and if they have an annoyingly long nick, type the first part and hit tab to get the rest
<itz> discipleofyeshua,  Y dipp it into water
<Hunkyspunky> thansk
<Hunkyspunky> also is ubuntu better then windows?
<Hunkyspunky> securer?
<discipleofyeshua> nalioth this this work, did my letters appear red to you?
<Seveas> Hunkyspunky, of course :)
<bam_> anyone know how to stop mounted drives from appearing on my desktop?
<bzimage> Hunkyspunky, define better
<bzimage> ;)
<Seveas> bam_, it's a key hidden deep down in gconf
<deanmck> what app is running the desktop icons, clicking/dragging, right-click etc?
<Seveas> open gconf-editor
<Hunkyspunky> stable and doesn't carash often good a t networking and that stuff
<Seveas> and browse through /apps/nautilus
<bam_> ohh.....
<thrice`> Seveas, ah, that worked; shall I avoid trying fglrx til release?
<Hunkyspunky> later guys going to wait for shipit to send cds
<bzimage> Hunkyspunky, in that case: yes it's better than windows
<nalioth> discipleofyeshua: it is good policy to put the persons nick in front of your text when you are talking to them
<Seveas> thrice`, you can re-enable fglrx
<thrice`> i like this new background =] 
<tristanmike> I can't get 7zip to work, I get "Incorrect command line" on a "7za -e <filename.7z", what am I doing wrong?
<kbrooks> nalioth: am i on ignore? :(
<Seveas> tristanmike, try 7za -e filename.7z
<bzimage> thrice`, i can read you
<bzimage> :)
<thierry_> how do I  take off my old kernels from my gmd boot thing
<discipleofyeshua> nalioth you mean like this?
<discipleofyeshua> nalioth: you mean like this? is this working?
<discipleofyeshua> sigh...
<discipleofyeshua> linux can be so frustrating sometimes to get it right
<Seveas> thierry_, remove their packages
<tristanmike> Seveas, that's what I did, I forgot the ">" in that last line
<thierry_> Seveas : already done and it's still there
<discipleofyeshua> people tell me how to do somthing, but alot of times i dont understand, because they assume that i know a certain step already that they would take for granted
<tristanmike> Seveas, I didn't really use the <>
<Seveas> tristanmike, ah ok
<discipleofyeshua> and they are ina  hurry
<phreak_> quck question, i've got a .run file, and it will not execute
<phreak_> should i just sh at terminal on it?
<natedogg> how can I test if my sound works?
<bzimage> phreak_, chmod it to 755
<kbrooks> phreak_, run file on it
<bzimage> then execute it
<kbrooks> bzimage, +x
<Seveas> tristanmike, 7za e instead of 7za -e
<Seveas> or better: 7za x
<boxerboy29> the device data base in the system tools menu
<thierry_> Seveas : I seriously need to take off my old kernel... but how??
<phreak_> I allready chmodded it to 777
<tristanmike> Seveas, yeah, bingo, isn't the "-" used to define the option though? Why does it work without it?
<discipleofyeshua> nalioth: do you know a way to check my current modem connection speed in ubuntu? or how to improve that speed? why is it so much slower than windows right now?
<whyameye> Is there any way from keeping programs from stealing focus?
<tgreen> need help on getting sound on the mplayer
<HrdwrBoB> tristanmike: + says 'add this permission'
<Seveas> tristanmike, read 'man 7za' :)
<dooglus> tristanmike: if you just run "7za" without arguments it shows you usage information
<bzimage> e.g. chmod 755 blablabla.run && ./blablabla.run
<yawgmoth7> Is there a name for a sound driver, like could i just sudo apt-get install <Sound driver name here>
<yawgmoth7> Because i have the sound driver
<Seveas> thierry_, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HrdwrBoB> yawgmoth7: what sound card
<HrdwrBoB> yawgmoth7: you should not need to install any drivers
<yawgmoth7> Audigy Soundblaster Live! 24bit
<tristanmike> I have trouble reading the man pages
<tristanmike> lol
<tristanmike> thanx all
<HrdwrBoB> !audigy
<ubotu> audigy is, like, muted by default in Ubuntu. To unmute, type alsamixer and find Audigy Analog/Digital Out. Select it and press M to unmute. Then type sudo alsactl store to save your settings.
<tgreen> sound work's fine on realplayer
<Seveas> tristanmike, that specific one is quite clear
<phreak_> Got a cannot exectue binary file error....
<bzimage> kbrooks, yes +x is also a way.. (i prefer the number way..)
<jimmyyyyyy> hi
<kevogod> hey
<bam_> whats the syntax for command line install?
<discipleofyeshua> it seems like you can just use symtaptic package manager and direct it to your driver
<HrdwrBoB> bam_: apt-get install packagename
<jimmyyyyyy> so what's wrong with pasting in here?
<bzimage> bam_, sudo apt-get install <package>
<selinium> bam_, sudo apt-get install <application>
<phreak_> Ubuntu wants to open a 250 met .run file with a txt editor....
<bam_> local
<Stricklin> xmms says it's playing an mp3, and my speakers are working for other things like alerts and such, but no music. Help?
<kevogod> jimmyyyyyy, Don't paste multiple lines.
<Seveas> jimmyyyyyy, it's very disruptive and simply bad netiquette
<HrdwrBoB> jimmyyyyyy: it's irritating and not useful, just use pastebin
<Seveas> just like shouting
<bam_> say i have the file on desktop
<bzimage> bam_, sudo dpkg -i blablab.deb
<tristanmike> Seveas, thanx, I'm trying to get a hang of it still, sorry for the obvious questions
<bam_> bingo, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> Stricklin: check the output plugin of XMMS in it's preferences
<HrdwrBoB> Stricklin: change it to 'esd'
<jimmyyyyyy> Seveas: Seem familiar yet? i may have been here 1 min ago?
<SuperSonix> Hi there
<Seveas> jimmyyyyyy, yes, very, that's why i gave the remark about shouting
<jimmyyyyyy> ok then
<Stricklin> Audio I/O Plugins?
<jimmyyyyyy> i'll add that to my already huge list of things i'll get flamed or banned for
<jimmyyyyyy> or both
<Trashcan> ...just don't shout, and don't paste
<HrdwrBoB> Stricklin: yes, under output plugin
<SuperSonix> I give up of Ubuntu coz u must be able to download many things !!! Why Ubuntu cant be on 4/5 CDs and we can just update it !?
<Stricklin> There's an eSound output plugin, that it?
<jimmyyyyyy> well how am i supposed to show my config files the proper way?
<kbrooks> jimmyyyyyy, warning then ban (if you do things twice)
<yawgmoth7> Well
<Trashcan> http://www.pastebin.com
<Seveas> jimmyyyyyy, see the topic
<kbrooks> jimmyyyyyy, /topic
<kbrooks> last item
<Trashcan> http://www.rafb.net/paste
<Trashcan> http://www.nomorepasting.com
<jimmyyyyyy> kbrookes: i alread got banned that's the funny thing
<kbrooks> Seveas, geez, people should read the topic...
<Stricklin> SuperSonix, that works, thanks.
<[drunk] logic> is there a tutorial anywhere on creating packages for apt-get?
<yawgmoth7> So i couldnt find Audigy Analogue/Digital Out, so i just turned everything up..........and it still dosent seem to play sound
<HrdwrBoB> yawgmoth7: you have to unmute it
<jimmyyyyyy> sorry i only read topics when i'm just chatting for no reason
<discipleofyeshua> SuperSOnix: do you know of a better linux operating system that comes with more disks?
<yawgmoth7> It wasnt even there though
<HrdwrBoB> in alsamixer use 'm'
<Seveas> [drunk] logic, apt-get install maint-guide; firefox file:///usr/share/doc/maint-guide/
<Trashcan> http://people.debian.org/~jaldhar/make_package1.html
<[drunk] logic> thanks Seveas :)
<Trashcan> I assume debian packages are similar enough to Ubuntu packages?
<Seveas> Trashcan, yeah
<nalioth> discipleofyeshua: if you want lots of disks. get debian there are about 14 discs, iirc
<Seveas> it's all .deb
<nalioth> Trashcan: not really
<jimmyyyyyy> I really like that pastebin idea
<SuperSonix> Stricklin: Slackware is just fine i think
<jimmyyyyyy> thanks
<boxerboy29> why would you want more cds ubuntu has 1 cd and has what 17000 packages that you can get from synaptic
<ccooke> Trashcan: Same system. Ubuntu is based on debian.
<Seveas> nalioth, the way they work is the same :)
<qzerty> ... nalioth that isn't a fair statement
<Trashcan> right, ccooke
<Stricklin> SuperSonix, I don't understand your meaning
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, but they break usssss
<[drunk] logic> Seveas, i dont have that file :-/
<Seveas> hehe, other way around too :)
<discipleofyeshua> is it free?
<DonL> I'd like to learn more about Aptitiude. Anybody know a good how-to?
<Seveas> [drunk] logic, you'll have it after installing it
* cafuego_ gives Seveas a dirty stare
<qzerty> nalioth: debian can be be installed fine with one cd, if you want the whole debian archive you will need 20, if you want the whole ubuntu archive your going to need more than one cd too
* Seveas pokes cafuego_ 
<Seveas> 'sup d00d :)
<ccooke> Trashcan: however, in many cases you can't use Debian packages on Ubuntu
<cafuego_> far too much beer
<Trashcan> I see..
<discipleofyeshua> nalioth: is it free?
<nalioth> qzerty: ubuntu isnt offered except on one disc officially
<Seveas> cafuego, get to work :p
<dfc> is there any chance that we could have an ubuntu-server package that was similar to ubuntu-base but tuned for a server? ie not depending on alsa?
<nalioth> discipleofyeshua: yes
<yawgmoth7> Ok, so i found something that was muted, and unmted it, there is no option to turn it up and its not named what
<yawgmoth7> Its supposed to be
<SuperSonix> Stricklin:There are users ( like me ) thet dont have active connections all the time. For me the best thing is to have all utilities, programs and stuff on the CDs
<cafuego_> Yeah, maybe later
<Seveas> SuperSonix, get the ubuntu DVD
<yawgmoth7> But sound still dosetn play, so i think i have to compile the drivers mylself
<yawgmoth7> self*
<Stricklin> SuperSonix, ah, I see
<kbrooks> Seveas, link
<jackel> Firefox crashes everytime i try to view a embedded video or audio and i have all the plugins installed, Anyone know how to fix it? Im running on the 64 bit version
<phreak_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2720 anyone know what to do with this?
<Seveas> !mirror
<ubotu> from memory, mirror is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<HrdwrBoB> SuperSonix: the best thing is to get a permanent connection :)
<HrdwrBoB> the *next* best thing is to have it all on DVD :)
<kbrooks> Seveas, i got the imprerssion there was no ubuntu dvd
<SuperSonix> HrdwrBoB: yes
<Stricklin> I couldn't live without boradband
<ccooke> Trashcan: basically, there are enough small differences - location of some files in the distro, some different choices about what's running etc - to make the larger or more complex packages break if you install them
<Stricklin> broadband, rather
<ccooke> Trashcan: okay?
<SuperSonix> HrdwrBoB: but my procider cant offer thet :(
<Seveas> phreak_, chmod +x armyops230-linux.run
<Seveas> ./armyops230-linux.run
<Trashcan> gotcha, ccooke
<Enziet> ok so i just installed ubuntu for the first time and it didn't come with gcc or any of the stuff neccisary to compile and make files from source. Did i do something wrong?
<HrdwrBoB> SuperSonix: and you can't change?
<HrdwrBoB> that sucks
<Seveas> Enziet, no
<jonesy> hello all.
<Seveas> the C compiler is not in the default set of packages
<kbrooks> Enziet, apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> why should it...
<ccooke> Trashcan: There's little need to use packages directly from Debian on Ubuntu, though
<Seveas> follow kbrooks advice on how to install it
<Stricklin> I've done without cable television, I've done without phone service, but I can't live without broadband Internet service.
<Trashcan> ccooke: the question was about creating packages for use with ubuntu, in which case, it's the same format and should work properly?
<Seveas> Stricklin, *g* I know the feeling ;)
<Enziet> Seveas: ok
<QMario> Stricklin, heh. :)
<Seveas> Trashcan, absolutely
<grgcsmc> i need to install gnome-sudoku_0.3.2-2_i386.deb
<Trashcan> alright
<Trashcan> thanks
<SuperSonix> HrdwrBoB: i have to w8 better offer ( is very expensive to buy ADSL or something else )
<ccooke> Trashcan: if you enable the universe and multiverse repositories in synaptic, you get access to all the packages in Debian (about 17,000) rebuilt for Ubuntu - so they'll all work.
<kbrooks> Seveas, that doesnt make sense (on C compiler not in the package set). why isnt it in there?
<QMario> Is kemik here?
<grgcsmc> what is the line of code to install it?
<Seveas> Trashcan, in fact, lots of packages in Ubuntu are simply apt-get source from debian and debuild :)
<ccooke> Trashcan: ah, yes. You should have no trouble there.
<phreak_> SuperSonix: arn't you in Canada?
<Trashcan> hehe- nice
<jackel> Firefox crashes everytime i try to view a embedded video or audio and i have all the plugins installed, Anyone know how to fix it? Im running on the 64 bit version
<ccooke> Trashcan: debs are very easy to work with.
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<Seveas> kbrooks, normal users don't need it
<jimmyyyyyy> grgcsmcdpkg -i whatever.deb
<jimmyyyyyy> grgcsmc: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Tortel> grgcsmc: sudo dpkg -i {package} if its in your home directory
<phreak_> Jackel: i'm on the 64bit version too
<Seveas> it's on the cd though, dead-easy to install
<kbrooks> Seveas, ok
<grgcsmc> ok
<Tortel> :P
<jackel> phreak, you having the same problem?
<phreak_> Jackel: try this link http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/jeff-waugh-on-la-update.ogg
<Stricklin> Right now, I have no cable because I spend 4 nights a week in motel/hotel rooms, so paying $40 a month for something I watch less than 40 hours a month seems pointless.
<phreak_> if that works tell me
<boxerboy29> kbrooks: dvd is not offered for breezy but it is offered for hoary
<QMario> I know I've asked this question several times, but how do I export the Java Classpath?
<kbrooks> slow setupp ...
<Seveas> QMario, export CLASSPATH=/path/part/1:/part/2:$CLASSPATH
<jackel> phreak, all i hear is audio
<sarkie> lo
<phreak_> Jackel, thats all it is
<phreak_> mine stops after a few seconds though
<jackel> phreak, any idea why firefox is crashing then?
<yawgmoth7> i cant compile the sound card drivers though............because it says it needs gcc 3.4, nad i have 4.0.2
<QMario> Seveas, what does "part" represent?
<yawgmoth7> And i tried installing the 3.4 package
<oxez> yawgmoth7: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<yawgmoth7> but it still cant find it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ultramancool!*@*]  by Seveas
<jackel> phreak, mine stops after a few seconds as well
<phreak_> Jackel: I'm having stability problems with the 64 bit build (not as bad as windows 64 bit, thats like alpha grade buggy)
<oxez> yawgmoth7: you can try: export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 , then compile your thing
<Seveas> yawgmoth7, apt-get intall gcc-3.4
<jackel> phreak, so its not just me?
<Seveas> export CC=gcc-3.4
<phreak_> i'm thinking of downgradeing to a SMB kernel (are you running a athlon 64 X2 or just 64?
<sarkie> hi im trying to get quake3 to work, and it says I need OSS i have the file but i cant seem to install it
<grgcsmc> the code didnt work
<grgcsmc> can some1 pm me?
<D1> breezy here I come!
* AlexMBas is away: I'm currently away, please leave a message
<jackel> phreak, im running athlon 64 3000 venic
<jared> hmmph
<phreak_> Jackel: are you having problems installing packages, having dependecy issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %AlexMBas!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> AlexMBas, turn off that script NOW
<jackel> phreak, No, not really
<phreak_> I think the 64 bit packages still arn't quite ready for mass usage, (although what works is fast)
<Cashel> rehowdies... thanks for the help before qzerty
<jared> the "install linux dc++ (the easy way)" thread is gone from ubuntuforums.org
<jackel> phreak, i was able to install all my players just fine
<grgcsmc> can some1 pm me?
<phreak_> I cna't install KDE
<jackel> phreak, and all my other programs and updates
<Riddell> phreak_: what's the problem?
<sarkie> woops
<jackel> phreak, What about oepra?
<jackel> opera*
<phreak_> Evolution exchange is broken
<phreak_> i uninstalled the package, and now i'm getting depenency issues trying to reinstall it
<jackel> damn
<Seveas> phreak_, then your sources.list is broken
<natedogg> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<natedogg> 
<phreak_> hmmm, there is a clean one in the wiki isn't there?
<tristanmike> I keep getting disconnected from my msn account when using Gaim, is this an issue others have?
<natedogg> how do I fix this?
<Seveas> natedogg, enable multiverse
<natedogg> howso?
<Seveas> tristanmike, msn is flaky today
<tristanmike> and yesterday too?
<sarkie> edit sources list natedogg
<Seveas> !tell phreak_ about sources
<sarkie> remove the #'s
<Seveas> !tell natedogg about sources
<natedogg> add multiverse to lines in sources.list?
<jackel> phreak, is there an alternative to making the embedded videos work?
<natedogg> what would the context be to add it?
<sorush20> how do I add a ubuntu wiki page..
<phreak_> Jackel, well KDE has some nice embedded video in Konquer
<none_-> yes, konqueror plays embedded videos nicely
<jackel> phreak, so i would have to switch over from Gnome?
<phreak_> I can't install KDE, Seavas thinks my source are foobarred, but i can still install plenty of stuff, its just a selective problem
<phreak_> well, not technicaly
<Riddell> phreak_: what happens when you try to install KDE?
<phreak_> Jackel: if you have em both installed you can run either (i belive you take a preformance hit)
<jackel> phreak, can i just install konqueror or is there some tweaking?
<jackel> phreak, oh
<QMario> Seveas, Java still can't find my classes.
<phreak_> Jackel: KDE is more media friendly in general
<Seveas> QMario, then give it a compass and a map :)
<nalioth> QMario: you used the sun java deb?
<QMario> Seveas, good one. :)
<QMario> Nalioth, yes.
<Enziet> where does one get javac?
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Cashel> jared, http://66.102.7.104/search?q=cache:QfkQNyKKAP0J:www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D40467%26goto%3Dnextoldest+linux+dc%2B%2B+the+easy+way&hl=en&client=firefox
<jackel> phreak, so would be switching over to like Kubuntu be good or something like Mephis?
<kennethlove> java = coffee, yo.
<phreak_>  Depends: kdebase-kio-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<phreak_>  Depends: konqueror but it is not going to be installed
<nalioth> QMario: you dont have any of that nasssty gnu java installed, do you?
<nalioth> phreak_: dont paste in here please
<boxerboy29> phreak_: can you install the kubuntu-desktop from synaptic?
<natedogg> I added the "multiverse" to the end of the last 2 lines in sources.list and it still did not work.
<natedogg> any suggestoins?
<boxerboy29> natedogg: did you apt-get update
<natedogg> I have done it
<QMario> Nalioth, no.
<natedogg> but not since i added multiverse
<boxerboy29> after changing sources lists u have to do that
<jackel> phreak, would switching over to kubuntu be better since i am going to use linux mainly for media and web surfing?
<boxerboy29> that way it updates the sources lists
<yawgmoth7> Would anybody mind taking a look at the erros from when i use "make install" while compiling the soundcard driver(Its kinda long)
<jackel> or someother KDE distro?
<QMario> Nalioth, what should I do? ;)
<PeerSoft>  I looked @ the info center on kubuntu.. and it says my modems an unknown device - but it does read it ;x
<nalioth> QMario: not sure. i've assumed that the java deb makes all links necessary
<Cashel> PeerSoft, make a /dev/modem symlink, worked for me when I had dialup
<PeerSoft> how do i do that?
<QMario> Nalioth, should I just re-install Java?
* PeerSoft is new to linux - first insatllation
<Cashel> PeerSoft, sudo  /dev/?!?!? /dev/modem   ?!?!? being the actual device
<Cashel> errr
<Cashel> PeerSoft, sudo ln -s /dev/?!?!? /dev/modem   ?!?!? being the actual device
<QMario> PeerSoft, you could always ask in #KUBUNTU. :)
<lightsource> Which version linux distro do I choose off of VLC's website to use for VLC?
<erirlar> hi, how do i remove a folder in terminal?
<jackel> If i use linux for media mainly should i stick with Gnome or move to KDE?
<Cashel> damn insert key..
<lightsource> Which version linux distro do I choose off of VLC's website to use for Ubuntu?
<QMario> rm -r
<Cashel> erirlar, rm -R /directory
<PeerSoft> yea but.. they dont help me
<PeerSoft> lol
<erirlar> thanks
<qzerty> lightsource: apt-get install vlc.
<imterro> can anyone help, im having trouble playing video on ubuntu
<QMario> Hello nick_!!! :)
<Cashel> jack-, I dont see whats wrong w/ gnome for video...
<Cashel> imterro, what kind of video?
<natedogg> I updated
<natedogg> and it still cannot find package
<nalioth> lightsource: vlc is available using apt-get
<Kirsch> yo guys, so Breezy isn't ready yet for 64bit? it broke my friends machine
<Kirsch> it won't start GDM and the network cards are down
<lightsource> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<Kirsch> Hoary was working fine
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lightsource about sources
<boxerboy29> kirsch: breezy isnt ready for anything until the 13th
<boxerboy29> in the sence that it is beta still
<phreak_> Cashel: Badger for 64 has some video issues
<nalioth> lightsource: you need to get all the repos enabled to have the most fun
<Cashel> am I going to have to reinstall on the 13th or will updates work ok?
<Enziet> how do i get the fakeroot command to work
<oxez> Okay I tried many things, but I still can't ping '192.168.1.116' computer on my ubuntu box. I went on that computer, opened a ssh to my box and tried it, it worked! But when I'm in  front of the screen, with gnome-terminal for example it doesn't work. That's pretty weird.. any ideas?
<boxerboy29> natedogg: what package and where are you looking?
<QMario> Nalioth, should I install the java2-common package?
<imterro> Cashel, umm .avi pretty much anything i download
<nalioth> Cashel: you'll never have to "resinstall" again
<phreak_> i'm runnning 64 bit, its 10 times more stable than Windows 64, but still isn't quite where it needs to be
<PeerSoft> so i do subo ln -s dev/<whatever the info center says my modem is>/modem ?
<natedogg> I am looking for gstreamer0.8-lame
<nalioth> QMario: i have found that having gnu java and the sun one confuses the system.
<natedogg> .gstreamer0.8-lame is the mp3 codec correct
<nalioth> natedogg: -mad is the one you seek
<QMario> Nalioth, so should I remove the java-common package?
<natedogg> oh mad
<nalioth> QMario: as i pointed out. i find that the gnu stuff confuses the sun
<boxerboy29> natedogg: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<Cashel> natedogg, its in the breezy repositories it looks like
<nalioth> QMario: try removing all your gnu java stuff and reinstalling the sun deb
<QMario> Nalioth, what about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPackageBuildNewVersions?
<natedogg> I tried that boxer
<boxerboy29> it should install 2 packages
<kbrooks> brb.
<natedogg> it says
<natedogg> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-lame
<mister_roboto> nalioth: what are the gnu java packages? is there a single package name you can remove?
<Cashel> natedogg, go into synaptic and make sure you have all the repositories on, multiverse universe, etc
<concept10> Is the mozilla-mplayer plugin not avail or packaged for breezy?
<QMario> Nalioth, I don't want to argue with you, but the website says to install the java-common package. :'(
<natedogg> cashel: how di i get to synaptic
<nalioth> QMario: the debs referenced in ubotu are the same
<imterro> i searched the guide but when i try to download the packages they tell me to... i cant because it tells me that the package is missing
<none_-> concept10, it's there but not called that
<boxerboy29> natedogg: you have breezy? and what repos do you have set?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell natedogg about synaptic
<Yawgmoth7> it doset make any sense that the make file would have nothing but errors
<Cashel> natedogg, you have a working X windows?
<concept10> none_-, called?
<QMario> Nalioth, debs?
<natedogg> I don't know, i'm using GNOME
<boxerboy29> gnome=xwindow
<Cashel> natedogg, good, go System > Administration > Syanptic
<natedogg> ah, thanks
<nalioth> QMario: if you're building the package
<none_-> concept10, i take that back.. the name is the same
<none_-> and it's there
<nalioth> natedogg: ubotu sent you a msg
<QMario> Nalioth, so I should delete it.
<imterro> is anyone wlling to help?
<QMario> ?
<natedogg> ok
<natedogg> i'm in synaptic
<concept10> none_-, the deps are missing, what repo are you getting it from?
<nalioth> QMario: try removing all your java, then reinstalling the sun deb
<QMario> Here I go.
<imterro> the .za one?
<boxerboy29> search for gstreamer0.8-lame
<imterro> il make sure now
<none_-> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse
<Cashel> natedogg, Settings > Repositories
<vitriol> if i need to do 'hdparm -d1 -X34 /dev/hdc' is there an init script for such a thing?
<concept10> none_-, sorry, I found it
<imterro> http://za.archive.ubuntu.com
<none_-> :)
<imterro> none_-, i tried doing that
<vitriol> i want that command run everytime i boot, basically
<D1> /etc/hdparm.conf I believe
<vitriol> thank you
<Yawgmoth7> It has to be something that im doing wrong, because ive compiled this sound driver before, but when i run sudo make install it comes up with almost every sings line a error
<Cashel> natedogg, if your not worried about open source, etc, go ahead and Add for everything
<none_-> imterro, it works fine for me. try apt-get update
<natedogg> ok in respitories
<imterro> hmm i think its because im using the .za and you are usin the .us
<concept10> vitriol, -X34 means?  im curious
<QMario> Nalioth, so I should also delete the java-package package, right?
<natedogg> is there a way to d them all at once
<natedogg> add
<none_-> imterro, i'm not sure which is the master server
<QMario> Ubotu, apt-search java-package.
<ubotu> QMario: Are you smoking crack?
<phreak_> wow, i just ran vncviewer on myself
<QMario> !search
<ubotu> I heard search is System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename"
<nalioth> QMario: you can always add it back later, if you desire
<vitriol> concept10: i don't remember.... i just know that this is what 'xine-check' suggested for my dvds to run at a reasonable speed
<jimmyyyyyyyy> QMario check the ubuntuguide
<dozer> anyone know how to view mpeg files in ubuntu?  I have searched and tried everything i could find so far
<QMario> !Ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<sorush20> how do I start the k personalize
<concept10> vitriol, thanks, i need to add that too...
<imterro> E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
<jimmyyyyyyyy> dozer: try mplayer or vlc or xione
<natedogg> I click the thing then click add
<boxerboy29> natedogg: do you see check marks to left of repos?
<ObsidianX> whats the ubuntu package for the JRE/JDK
<jimmyyyyyyyy> dozer: try mplayer or vlc or xine
<natedogg> it shows a popup
<Cashel> natedogg, once you have multiverse and universe turned on for each repository (or add repositories you dont have) it will reload them, you should be able to find gstreamer in there or just got the apt-get install bit again...
<QMario> Jimmyyyyyyyy, the reason why I don't check the ubuntuguide. ;)
<natedogg> ok cool
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ObsidianX about javadeb
<nalioth> ObsidianX: ubotu has sent you a msg
<jimmyyyyyyyy> QMario: I did it and it didn't break my box yet :D
<lancellor> hey guys how do i make gdesklets to start when the computer starts???
<ObsidianX> nalioth: thanks
<kbrooks> gRRR.
<nalioth> lancellor: system > prefs > sessions
<kbrooks> Grrrr. *
<kbrooks> nalioth: are you there?
<jimmyyyyyyyy> QMario: I actually find it a quite usefull resource to complete noobs
<nalioth> kbrooks: we imitating different life-forms?
<jimmyyyyyyyy> QMario: Or people who are looking for extra apt repos
<kbrooks> nalioth: finally. long time no see
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: it may seem like a great resource. until it kills off your box
<lancellor> letme try
<QMario> Jimmyyyyyyyy, hee.
<dozer> anyone know when the new ubuntu is coming out?
* Cashel munches on some breezy updates... 
<natedogg> IT wont let me click the universe/mulitverse for osme of them
<phreak_> Cashel: I can't install anything for KDE, wine, or re-install evolution, apt is seriously foobared on 64bit
<nalioth> kbrooks: i've spoken to you lately
<Enziet> is there a standard dc++ client that i can use apt-get to find
<Cashel> dozer, the 13th
<kbrooks> dozer, october 13
<kbrooks> nalioth, yes, i know. i'm back from arch. ;)
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth and QMario: I'd love to see it kill a box!
<Cashel> phreak_, dunno dude, dont have a 64 bit machine...
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: then use it exclusively for all your answers
<X3N_> phreak_, works find here
<dozer> nice thanks for all the info - so far ubuntu is the best linux distro I have used  they even sent me 10 cd's of it in the mail free of charge. suck on that fedora
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth and QMario: All i use it for is apt repos
<boxerboy29> natedogg: click settings and click the empty boxes in settings
<butterfly_> is there a way to find out who's logged into a system if I ssh in as root?
<cafuego_> phreak_: Seems to all work fine here. Well, not KDE, but apt.
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: then you wont wait long
<kbrooks> on hoary atm
<DapperDrake> butterfly_: whois or w
<DapperDrake> who or w I mean
<cafuego_> butterfly_: Of course. 'w'.
<cafuego_> butterfly_: ot 'users'
<phreak_> i keep getting "depends, but not going to be installed", it can't resolve any dependencies
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth and QMario: what questions in there will kill your box, other then the "HOWTO rm -r /*"
<butterfly_> LOL nm .. I just realized what I wanted to ask but what I asked instead <smack head on the desk>
<cafuego_> Though if a users runs 'screen' he can remove himself from those lists.
<butterfly_> thank u :)
<phreak_> if someone wants to VNC my box their welcome too :)
<X3N_> what version of ubuntu are you using phreak_
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: the apt resources will bring your box to a grinding halt
<phreak_> Badger i belive
<Cashel> natedogg, got it now?
* kbrooks likes ubuntu a lot.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jimmyyyyyyyy about sources
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth:backports will
<phreak_> nope, hedgehog
<phreak_> hmmmm, maybe thats it
<cafuego_> phreak_: You on breezy/ yeah, it's not stable, so that happens. Put up with it until it's released.
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: those sources are the ones you should have
<QMario> Hello Cafuego_!!! :)
<phreak_> 5.04
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: backports are official now. mirrormax should not be used
<jackel> crappy firefox
<X3N_> oh
* Cashel 's gotsta go
<cafuego_> phreak_: Ah, got hoary-extras enabled?
<Cashel> have fun folks
<Seveas> nalioth, mirrormax cannot be used anymore
<kennethlove> what's unstable about breezy? used it for a week here with no problems.
<cafuego_> phreak_: and hoary-backports?
<Seveas> it's removed :)
<kbrooks> I wonder why x.0 releases are usually not stable?
<QMario> Nalioth, okay. I re-installed Java, but it still can't find my archives. :'(
<jimmyyyyyyyy> thanks for telling me that i was noticing mirrormax was down a lot
<phreak_> Universe, and multiverse
<X3N_> you may need multiverse as well phreak_
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth thanks for telling me that i was noticing mirrormax was down a lot
<nalioth> Seveas: yes, that's what i said
<cafuego_> kennethlove: Various things, broken depeneds, beagle seems completely busted.
<phreak_> and Wine's depo
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: there are other things there that are not desirable
<kennethlove> cafuego_: i haven't noticed any problems with depends or beagle.
<cafuego_> phreak_: Disable all non-official ones, then try to update again.
<cafuego_> kennethlove: I have.
<cef> anyone installed breezy direct from cd/net on a blank partition? do you have a file called /etc/debian_version on your system?
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: example...?
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: make your sources official and hope it's not too late
<cafuego_> Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: glibsharpglue
<kennethlove> cafuego_: did you upgrade or clean install?
<natedogg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<natedogg> thats what i get
<tonkar> do you recommend me some antivirus for my ubuntu?
<natedogg> when i try to install
<kbrooks> natedogg, another program.
<natedogg> eh?
<tonkar> or it is not necesary?
<cafuego_> kennethlove: I've been on breezy for _months_.
<kbrooks> natedogg, run lsof apt-get
<nalioth> tonkar: why? there are no known viruses
<qzerty> then some other program is using libapt too
<gorilla> tonkar, it's not neccessary :-)
<_jason> Is there anyway to communicate with other useres ssh'd into the same box?
<kennethlove> tonkar: a good firewall setup and don't open any stupid emails.
<natedogg> woot think its working!
<natedogg> its reading the database
<phreak_> Cafuego: still getting the same errors
<kennethlove> cafuego_: well aren't you special. :)
<X3N_> ubuntu breezy won't install on 64mb of ram will it ?
<cafuego_> kennethlove: You'd be amazed.
<qzerty> X3N_: no.
<cafuego_> X3N_: Yes it will, but you don't want to it to run Gnome. Do a 'server' install, then add X later.
<gorilla> kennethlove, even if you do what's going to happen? not much in my opionion.
<nalioth> tonkar: firewalls are unnecessary in default ubuntu. and read all the mail you like
<X3N_> i was considering that
<X3N_> cafuego, you tried this then ?
<kennethlove> gorilla: yeah, but best to be smart from the get-go. :) then you're safe no matter what system you're on.
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: I don't care if my repo's are official, as long as they have the packages I want (even if they're trojan ridden :D)
<cafuego_> X3N_: Something like fluxbox or openbox will run fine.
<balrog-kun> how would you run telnetd on ubuntu?
<gorilla> _jason, try wall :-)
<jackel> why does firefox suck so bad at playing embedded video?
<kbrooks> jimmyyyyyyyy, You don't care?!/?
<tonkar> ok .... tnaks
<jimmyyyyyyyy> kbooks: note the :D
<jimmyyyyyyyy> kbrooks: note the :D
<X3N_> jackel, because embedded stuff is 3rd party and nothing to do with them really
<phreak_> Cauego, you want to VNC, and look at it real fast?
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: trojans are not the problem. you will soon be against an upgrade wall, and won't be able to return.  reinstallation will have to take place
<concept10> Is there a evince plugin for mozilla/firefox?
<cafuego_> X3N_: I tried running GNome in 128MB ram ... ouchies.
<jackel> X3N, firefox crashes when trying to display them though
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: I was just kidding I was using trojan ridden as an example
<kbrooks> nalioth, am i on ignore?
<lightsource> how do I install all the plugins I.E. Flash, Quicktime??
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: I've slammed the upgrade wall a few times not
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: now
<kbrooks> nalioth, why arent you talking to me? ;)
<X3N_> jackel, probably because the plugins are written baddly then
<lightsource> How do I install all the plugins I.E. Flash, Quicktime For Mozilla Firefox??
<nalioth> kbrooks: nope, just lost in the colors
<kbrooks> nalioth, what is a "upgrade wall"?
<jackel> X3N, hmm then how would i be able to view them then?
<phreak_> o well, i'm going to install the 32bit and see if it will fix a lota this :)
<kbrooks> lightsource, you don't want quicktime
<cafuego_> nalioth has been taking Quaaludes again, he's seeing colours everywhere.
<lightsource> #kbroos
<lightsource> oops
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: A point where you can't upgrade because all your packages are different confilicting version
<shivi> I need help with dvd playback. After installing and upgrading ubuntu none have worked, can't even run mpeg file
<nalioth> kbrooks: it's where you cant upgrade b/c you use non official repos and the pkgs are so different
<lightsource> kbrooks: I wanted it to see certian things on the ineternet
<_jason> gorilla:  thanks
<kbrooks> nalioth, versions?
<oxez> appears my ubuntu machine doesnt detect the other computers on the network.. I turned off all the firewalls, and all my computers have the same workgroup. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong again?
<Enziet> where is the bzlib devel package?
<jimmyyyyyyyy> right now it's impossible to upgrade "mozilla-firefox"
<X3N_> jackel, what kind of file format is it trying to play ?
<phreak_> oxez, my netowkr browser isn't working either
<silent_scream> hi to all
<nalioth> kbrooks: if you use nonofficial repos, no thought is put into ubuntu upgrade compatibility
<cafuego_> Enziet: Do you know how the search function in synaptic works?
<jackel> X3N, any kind of embedded file
<oxez> phreak_: ok. I badly need to fix this to be able to print my source codes for college
<jackel> X3N, I have all the plugins installed as well
* kbrooks doesnt use nonoffical repos
<oxez> phreak_: if I fix this I'll let you know
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: where's the list of official repos?
<Enziet> cafuego_: no
<silent_scream> does everyone know about eagle usb project? i have aprob
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: ubotu sent you a PM
<X3N_> most videos i just go to the page source, find the actual file location . e.g http://blablabla.com/blabla.wmv and play it in something like mplayer or gxine or vlc
<shivi> how do i get
<shivi> libdvdcss2
<jimmyyyyyyyy> nalioth: I told him STFU :D
<natedogg> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Preview i386 (20050908) breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/ap
<natedogg> what's that mean
<shivi> what repository for libdvdcss2?
<cafuego_> Enziet: Start synaptic, click 'search' and put in 'libbz'
<jackel> X3N, no error just all the windows close
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jimmyyyyyyyy about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shivi about dvd
<jimmyyyyyyyy> ubot: tell ubot to STFU
<natedogg> anyone?
<X3N_> doh partioner is segfaulting now
<kbrooks> jimmyyyyyyyy, that kind of language is not tolerated in here.
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: yes, be civil please. the bot is a very good info source
<_jason> natedogg:  I think i got something similar in Hoary and I jsut removed cdrom from my repo list in Synaptic... don't know if your prob is the same
<jimmyyyyyyyy> kbrooks: are you a mod: If you are, ok i'll be good. If not: STFU
<jimmyyyyyyyy> :D
<kbrooks> uh oh.
<cafuego_> jimmyyyyyyyy: Last warning.
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth> hey jimmy
<Lord_Maynoth> wanna get banned
<Lord_Maynoth> say you like autopackage
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<silent_scream> does everyone know about eagle usb project? i have a prob with my sagem fast 800 adsl modem
<yawgmoth7> After following: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21097.html
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego: i've been banned 10 mins prior to this
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth, dont scare him away
<yawgmoth7> I did that
<yawgmoth7> then rebooted
<nalioth> jimmyyyyyyyy: weren't you shown the door earlier for something?
<yawgmoth7> And tyoed
<yawgmoth7> typed*
<yawgmoth7> alsamixer
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego_: yes i was
<yawgmoth7> And got this error
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego_: now it's something different
<cafuego_> jimmyyyyyyyy: You telling me you're just here to troll, then? Any reason you need to not be banned for good?
<yawgmoth7> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Stricklin> How do I ensure Thunderbird is my default mail program?
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego_: I was banned for good :D
<cafuego_> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<nalioth> Stricklin: system > prefs > preferred apps
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego_: I changed my nick and used my dynamic ip
<cafuego_> jimmy is evading a ban.
<jimmyyyyyyyy> cafuego_: Tada
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4146634.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<phreak_> wow, it a script kiddie who can change mac adresses and change IP's, he's a special one....
<Lord_Maynoth> the fastest way to get banned in here is to say you like autopackage... go for it jimmy
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth, not true
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah
<Stricklin> nalioth, thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> im sure there are faster ways
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth, i repeat, its not true
<scribbles> what would make my sources.list go read only when before I was able to edi tit?
<phreak_> whats autopackage (hides under rock)
<nalioth> scribbles: open it using sudo
<cafuego_> Lord_Maynoth: Yes, saying you like Gentoo will unleach a tactical nuclear strike. Also nice.
<duri> hello, I installed ubuntu on an old PIII with an Intel L440GX+ mobo, I get only 800x600 . what is the equivalent of Xfree86Config on ubuntu with X.org ?
<Lord_Maynoth> absolutely true
<Lord_Maynoth> kbrooks
<Lord_Maynoth> give it shot
<scribbles> hah nalioth: thx a lot man
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth, i dont believe you.
<cafuego_> !tell duri -about fixres
<yawgmoth7> What do you think is happening when it says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Lord_Maynoth> i dont give a $%^*
<lightsource> How do I install all the plugins I.E. Flash, Quicktime For Mozilla Firefox??
<Lord_Maynoth> if you dont
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<kbrooks> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<nalioth> kbrooks: yes?
<duri> thank ubotu
<augusto> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<kbrooks> nalioth, Look above at Lord_Maynoth hiding curse words and generally trolling
<jimmyyya> actually my router can spoof mac addys if you want
<Rylie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<augusto> hola alguien que hable castellano porfavor?
<lightsource> How do I install all the plugins I.E. Flash, Quicktime For Mozilla Firefox??
<Kyral> augusto, #ubuntu-es
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<cafuego_> jimmyyya: Will you be happy when you whole ISP is banned from the channel?
<phreak_> ohhh, wow, jimmy, you do realize that you can change it in the registry if your truely 1337
<kbrooks> jimmyyya, that is illegal and is electronic trespassing
<augusto> #ubuntu-es
<Kyral> si
<phreak_> Send an email to his about admin for his isp
<phreak_> not used to seeing a Canadian troll....
<Lord_Maynoth> kbrooks... how old are you... you remind me of a 5 year old taddle tale  you are doing more to egg on the trolling than anyone else here
<yawgmoth7> Canadians fail
<tristanmike> ok, since msn is so flakey, is there anyway I can add my contacts from msn to any other protocol?
<Kyral> chimata! Flamewar incoming!
* Kyral dives into a bunker
<jimmyyya> ok well sorry i sent this channell into flames
<kbrooks> Lord_Maynoth, i refuse to reveal my age with such your attitude.
* benplaut follows Kyral 
<Lord_Maynoth> aha
<Lord_Maynoth> that explains it
<silent_scream> does everyone know about eagle usb project? i have a prob with my sagem fast 800 adsl modem...
<Kyral> Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or PM
<benplaut> or, better yet, just drop it
<Kyral> now We don't need this in here. Who agrees with me!
<benplaut> mua!
<shep> so, is this ubuntu better than my windowsME?
<Lord_Maynoth> YES
<jimmyyya> everyone: I'll drop it if you drop it
<Lord_Maynoth> lol me is horrible
<benplaut> everyone has dropped it
<Lord_Maynoth> windows ME
<Kyral> shep, ANYTHING is better than WindowsMe (also known as Windows Hell)
<Lord_Maynoth> that is
<shep> i was kidding
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<jimmyyya> everyone: And please nothing to my isp :D
<shep> i came in hoping for some entertainment
<shep> i heard a flame war was starting
<benplaut> shep: kinda
<jimmyyya> shep: it was
<nalioth> shep: yes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimmyyya> shep: I started it
<jimmyyya> shep: :D
<Lord_Maynoth> only because of the 5 year old taddle tales who like to egg on flames
<Lord_Maynoth> *rolls eyes*
<tristanmike> can I please get some help with gaim
<Kyral> Jeez, Lord_Maynoth cut it out
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: jimmyyya Kyral kbrooks y'all take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jimmyyya> Ok Lord_Maynoth just drop it!
<Kyral> ja ja nalioth
<Kyral> sorry
<factotum> is it normal to have to reinstall nvidia drivers every kernel update? Every time i get an update that has to do with the kernel I have to go into my xorg.config and change "nvidia" to "nv" to get x to load until I reinstall the nvidia drivers
<Kyral> Was just trying to crowd control w/o going BOFH on people
<Kyral> factotum, if you are using Breezy, yes
<factotum> nope, hoary
<Kyral> when the hell is the nvidia-glx package gonna get fixed
<Kyral> eh? Then I dunno
<cafuego_> factotum: No, it should not revert back to 'nv'.
<deflux-> Anyone here familiar with the ubuntu ppc port?
<kbrooks> nalioth, i'm dropping it now
<jimmyyya> kbrooks: would you seriously send an email to my isp?
<cafuego_> deflux-: yep
<nalioth> deflux-: yes we run ppc here
<deflux-> Trying to figure out how to configure the new world boot partition to list my MacOS X as an OS choice.
<Kyral> unless you compiled it from scratch
<factotum> it doesnt revert back to "nv" I have to do it myself to get x to load
<deflux-> It only listed CD-ROM and Ubuntu after install.
<nalioth> jimmyyya: kbrooks y'all discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kyral> and didn't use the nvidia-glx package
<deflux-> but my mac os x partition is still there and loaded with os x.
<lightsource> Where do I get themes for Ubuntu 5.04
<pulver> hey! how do you change the wm in gnome?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell deflux- about sources
<jimmyyya> ok... I'll use pm...
<kbrooks> jimmyyya, I don't take pms. sorry.
<cafuego_> deflux-: add a line saying 'macosx=/dev/hda3' in /etc/yaboot.conf
<cafuego_> deflux-: where hda3 is your OSX partition. Then run 'ybin'.
<jimmyyya> kbooks: that threat was the most effective on me actually :D
<deflux-> cafuego: Thanks.  Do I run fdisk for a list of partitions or is there a diff tool for ppc platforms?
<Babbage> I have a possibly kernel-related problem.  If I boot linux-image-2.6.10-5-386, everything is OK.  If I boot linux-image-2.6.11-1-386, everything hangs in X.  I have an IBM Thinkpad T43p.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<shivi> what is the URL for extras as backports are not working
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shivi about backports
<gorilla> deflux-, no... you run fdisk on the physical drive.. fidks /dev/hda for exmaple
<nalioth> deflux-: that's "sudo ybin"
<jimmyyya> what else can ubotu do?
<kbrooks> fdisk -l
<kbrooks> is the correct way.
<Babbage> gorilla, deflux- : specifically "fdisk -l",
<deflux-> looks good.
<deflux-> :)
<deflux-> Thanks....ubuntu is probably the linux distro I can live with.  :)
<deflux-> And I'm a FreeBSD user.  Har.
<PassionLim> wow. :)
<jimmyyya> nalioth: what else can ubotu do?
<Lord_Maynoth> xandros is not so bad either
<nalioth> jimmyyya: ask him
<Lord_Maynoth> I wish ubuntu automounted windows drives by default
<deflux-> time to check my dual-boot.
<Lord_Maynoth> like xandros
<jimmyyya> ubotu: can you do any tricks :D
<ubotu> jimmyyya: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Lord_Maynoth about windowsdrives
<jimmyyya> ubotu: jump up and down and rollover
<ubotu> jimmyyya: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah but by default
<PassionLim> When i write academic paper, what program in ubuntu is useful for me?
<Lord_Maynoth> you can do anything with ubuntu
<jimmyyya> ubotu: how did you know?
<ubotu> jimmyyya: Not a clue
<Lord_Maynoth> but it takes 5 hours of research to find out how
<jimmyyya> ubotu: help
<Seveas> PassionLim, vim+pdflatex
<Lord_Maynoth> ;)
<PassionLim> I'm just using OpenOffice.
<lightsource> Does anyone here know how to change the icon for a folder and make ALL of them look the same?
<UBUET> how i find  my ntfs drives from ubuntu
<jimmyyya> ubotu: slashdot
<Seveas> UBUET, breezy or hoary?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell UBUET about ntfs
<gorilla> PassionLim, laTex is not word processing.. . wordprocessors drives me nuts after about 70 pages.
<Lord_Maynoth> sooo
<jimmyyya> ubotu: tell me about irc
<Lord_Maynoth> I have an interesting topic
<Lord_Maynoth> about how microsoft plans to kill linux
<kbrooks> Go on, Lord_Maynoth.
<Seveas> jimmy_, do not play with the bot
<Seveas> jimmyyya*
<kbrooks> Uh-oh.
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: in #ubuntu-offtopic please with your stories
<Lord_Maynoth> by ingegrating trusted computing modules into every pc motherboard
<jimmyyya> sorry
<Lord_Maynoth> guess i cant talk about that in here
<Lord_Maynoth> sry
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, -> #ubuntu-offtopic, or better #FUD
<PassionLim> Ok.. I'd better read the manual of laTex :)
<kbrooks> nalioth, it's half true. Microsoft doesnt plan to kill Linux by doing that.
<gorilla> Lord_Maynoth, yep that has been discussed.. but take it to ubuntu-offtopic :-)
<Lord_Maynoth> all ready did
<PassionLim> Can you recommend useful site to study laTex?
<kbrooks> now to talk ubuntu.
<Seveas> PassionLim, www.google.com/search?q=lshort.pdf
<PassionLim> Thanks~!
<Seveas> that'll give you a good intro
<Seveas> apt-get install lshort may work too
<sorush20> I have problems restarting the hotplug system can someone help .. it just crashes..
<Rylie> im back
<gorilla> PassionLim, note that lacheck (a syntax checker for LaTex) doesnt' agree with pdflatex at times.
<benplaut> if buying a new computer, are ATI drivers good enough yet to consider having one of their cards?
<benplaut> or do they still suck?
<hondje> ati suck
<javmarlat> saludos
<Seveas> well spoken, hondje :)
<javmarlat> estoy intentando instalar una ditro de debian para un servidor
<hondje> I'm known for my eloquence
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Stricklin> What do most people use for website authoring? I used to use Dreamweaver because it saved to the remote site and auto-hinted code as I wrote.
<kbrooks> I love Nvidia
<javmarlat> sorry
<nalioth> Stricklin: text or wsyiwyg?
<sorush20> how do I find out if the kernel likes my system configuration..
<Seveas> Stricklin, vim :)
<Stricklin> I'm more of a text guy
<hondje> sorush20: ask it?
<Seveas> sorush20, by trying it?
<none_-> sorush20, what do you mean?
<TokenBad> hmm..why they make the scripts for xchat so hard to figure out
<nalioth> Stricklin: Seveas points out vim, but bluefish works well
<benplaut> how about Geforce 6600 256MB vs Geforce 6600 GT 128MB?
<hondje> $ Dear `uname`, do you like this setup?
<Seveas> nalioth, I always point out vim :)
<Stricklin> vim or bluefish... gotcha
<hondje> vim is the one true editor
<kbrooks> nalioth, I do not like bluefish.
<none_-> vile is better
<nalioth> Stricklin: there are many html/css/etc tools available
<Seveas> !start an editor wart
<kbrooks> Tried it, scrapped it
<ubotu> Seveas: I don't know
<Seveas> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than emacs
<hondje> By vile clearly you mean emacs
* none_- kills hondje 
<hondje> which is, naturally, quite vile :)
<none_-> oh
<sorush20> I can't seem to restart the hotplug system.. etc/init.d/hotplug restart freezes.. and nothing happens..
* none_- resurrects hondje 
<nalioth> Stricklin: the nice thing about linux is: all the programs are free to use, and you keep using the one you like
<kbrooks> nalioth, I like choice. Choice is magical. :)
<Stricklin> Yeah, it's just better to ask around and not waste so much time looking.
<none_-> Stricklin, freshmeat.net
<TokenBad> bah...stupid perl...
<none_-> organize searches by vitality
<none_-> that is a good predictor of the best application for any purpose
<nalioth> Stricklin: but it's best to give each one a looksee
<Seveas> unfortunately, emacs and bim take more than a looksee to appreciate
<Tiggs> I want to edit the items on my Appications menu, how do i do that?
<Seveas> s/bim/vim/
<natedogg> Hey
<Stricklin> What is a kickstart file?
<natedogg> I don't think my soundcard is putting out any sort of data
<none_-> nano works fine
<kbrooks> Any clones of RCT2?
<Seveas> Tiggs, with the application menu editor in aplications -> system tools
<natedogg> how do I fix this
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tiggs about smeg
<Seveas> Stricklin, something you don't need if you don't know what it is :)
<natedogg> in the volum control it looks like the soundcard is sletected right
<natedogg> but when i try to play a file nothing comes out, and when I boot upand login there is no sound.
<Stricklin> now now...
<kbrooks> RCT2 == RollerCoaster Tycoon 2
<kbrooks> I have a CD with it.
<kbrooks> from a cereal box.
<natedogg> anyone able to help?
<scribbles> ~/ is the same as /home/<username ?
<none_-> yes
<scribbles> thx
<kbrooks> scribbles, ~/ == $HOME/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4146634.sympatico.ca]  by nalioth
<Trashcan> anyone get ubuntu working under VPC2004?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<natedogg> okay so when I login, I get no sound. when I try to play a multimedia file, I get no sound. Anyone able to telll me what's going on?
<natedogg> I have installed the multimedia codecs
<kbrooks> Any ideas of a clone of RCT2?
<kbrooks> Wine doesn't count.
<none_-> natedogg, what player are you using?
<natedogg> xmms, rythym box i tried both.
<none_-> try running alsamixer ?
<none_-> did you
<none_-> try this
<natedogg> I also did chmod 662/dev/dsp and chmod 666 /dev/mixer to try and fix it
<natedogg> try what
<none_-> killall -15 esd; cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<none_-> sudo before that
<none_-> sudo killall -15 esd; cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<mkyb14> is there a way to upgrade from hoary to breezy through terminal?
<nalioth> mkyb14: see /topic
<none_-> mkyb14, apt-get dist-upgrade
!lilo:*! Rearranged the FAQ to split out user registration related features into a "User Registration" section. Added a note about NOIDPREFIX to the FAQ on identity spoofing.
<mkyb14> i did the dist-upgrade
<mkyb14> so that means i'm at 5.10
<Constanza18> r ircchat.terra.cl 7000
<none_-> vi /etc/apt/sources.list then shift+colon then % s/hoary/breezy/
<kbrooks> mkyb14, cat /etc/issue
<nalioth> mkyb14: type in a terminal "lsb_release -a"
<Seveas> none_-, sudo sed -e's/hoary/breezy' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> :)
<kbrooks> i have 5.04 nalioth ;)
<none_-> mkyb14, or what Seveas saod
<Tiggs> failed dependendies with smeg it says i need a newer version of python
<none_-> said
<natedogg> I get esd: no process killed when I typed that in, none_-
<mkyb14> ok says hoary
<Tiggs> the synatic says there isnt any newer version
<none_-> natedogg, that's good
<natedogg> ok ..
<mkyb14> so i change my sources to...
<none_-> now try cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<nalioth> mkyb14: see /topic
<mkyb14> what's this see /topic
<mkyb14> doesn't do anything
<none_-> sudo cat /dev/urandom>/dev/dsp
<jake1> :-\... i need a free shell account
<kbrooks> mkyb14, type /topic
<nalioth> mkyb14: type /topic
<none_-> "Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes"
<mkyb14> nothing is popping up when you do that
<none_-> jake1, there are plenty
<jake1> preferably one that has IRC
<jake1> none_- yea i have 4 already
<benplaut> anyone have time to go over this configuration?
<benplaut> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/2722
<jake1> i need another one
<natedogg> uh
<kbrooks> mkyb14, type this and exactly this: '/topic', no quotes
<natedogg> nothing is really happening, none-_
<nice_guy> hi
<nice_guy> he;l;;
<none_-> what happens?
<altname> I want to try another distro, what else is worth trying
<none_-> does it go back to prompt?
<nice_guy> can u b may cjhat met
<altname> cept ubuntu
<kbrooks> altname, why??
<natedogg> what should i do know
<natedogg> npow
<natedogg> now
<nalioth> altname: www.distrowatch.com   have fun
<atripathi> goodmorning
<alkyl> hi guys
<alkyl> i have a bit of a problem
<none_-> natedogg, what is happenning?
<none_-> what did it say?
<nice_guy> hi
<alkyl> maybe someone could answer ?
<nice_guy> hello
<atripathi> anyone using firefox 1.5 beta ?
<altname> because gnome is kinda slow
<nice_guy> can u b my chat met
<natedogg> i didn't say anything
<natedogg> it
<nalioth> altname: you have to ask something first
<none_-> did it go back to username@host ?
<altname> I want something faster in desktop terms
<alkyl> i just installed kubuntu, the install never prompted a root password ?
<rolo> There is a windows application for pdf writing avaiable in ubuntu cd. Forgot its name..any help?
<natedogg> no
<natedogg> it idnt
<nalioth> nice_guy: in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<none_-> hit ctrl+C
<alkyl> what is with that ?
<nice_guy> hi
<nice_guy> hello\] 
<natedogg> I did
<natedogg> then i repasted
<natedogg> and it didnt go back to uer
<atripathi> when someone but root try to fire it up .. it crashes
<nice_guy> can u b my chat met\
<D1> anyone using xchat right now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nice_guy!*@*]  by Seveas
<alkyl> DI, no i cant install it
<none_-> it appears that /dev/dsp is associated with some device
<Seveas> not again...
<alkyl> i dont know the root password?
<none_-> try running alsamixer
<natedogg> how do i run that
<atripathi> anyone ?
<Stricklin> I installed vim-gnome, but I don't see it under my applications menu
<D1> I need to know what the default font it uses....I just installed xchat-gnome from breezy.
<none_-> type in sudo alsamixer
<none_-> in a terminal
<Tiggs> nalioth, how do i update my python so i can install smeg?
<Seveas> none_-, no sudo with alsamixer :)
<natedogg> ok
<natedogg> its giving me
<natedogg> master
<D1> by the way, the ubuntu icon replacing the foot looks GREAT
<none_-> i thought you had to be in the audio group to run alsamixer
<natedogg> master bla
<natedogg> has my soundcard thing
<nalioth> Tiggs: use synaptic or the "installsmeg" script from the smeg homepage
<altname> Is there anything new coming as far as linux distros?
<altname> any new distros coming?
<kbrooks> Tiggs, lsb_release -a and look at 'Version: '
<altname> like the suse 10
<natedogg> ok so i got
<altname> anything else worth trying?
<natedogg> card: intel blah
<kbrooks> Tiggs, what is it? ;)
<none_-> natedogg, use up and down to change volume
<natedogg> chip: analog devices
<user_> sup all
<Tiggs> nalioth, ok i have the installsmg script but how do i run it?
<Lord_Maynoth> I am looking forward to the new xandros
<none_-> right and left to switch
<nalioth> Tiggs: ./installsmeg
<excession> I'm having problems with the ATi drivers. Tried both the repository ones and from ATi's website. fglrxinfo reports I am using mesa. Used fglrxconfig to remake my xorg.conf. I'm running Breezy and have a Radeon X800.
<Seveas> Tiggs, sudo python installsmeg
<excession> Have followed the guide in the forums. Any suggestions?
<Tiggs> ok
<LeeColleton> my printer has gone dotty.  It's a HP PSC 1210 and was working fine pre-Breezy.  Now it prints black as color and reds not at all.  Methinks HPIJS is to blame.  Has anyone else seen this?
<Lord_Maynoth> I just wish the autopackage project would take off.... man... linux become more popular than windows when you are not tied to a central repository anymore...
<hondje> That doesn't make sense to me
<hondje> Why on earth would you want to dig around websites for packages when you can just apt-get install them?
<Seveas> Lord_Maynoth, autopackage is the worst crud I've ever seen in package management
<Tiggs> THANK YOU!
<hondje> That's just wierd
<Tiggs> *does the happy dance*
<none_-> natedogg, i gotta go.
<natedogg> aww
<natedogg> now i cant even
<natedogg> play the mp3 file
<natedogg> lol
<none_-> :(
<Lord_Maynoth> works me seveas
<Lord_Maynoth> gaim caused no problems
<kbrooks> Seveas, why do you think ap is the worst
<Tiggs> I have one more question, is there a tool to change the splash screen? i dont like the brown
<Lord_Maynoth> because it allows noobies to use linux easily
<Lord_Maynoth> thats a bad thing
<kbrooks> Tiggs, splash screen? as in desktop background?
<Seveas> kbrooks, because it overwrites things without warning, brings back dll hell and is worse than rpm hell
<none_-> apt owns
<Tiggs> kbrooks, , no splash screen as it after you log in, it shows this brown bar that says ubuntu or something
<Seveas> !tell Tiggs about splash
<Seveas> damnit, who removed that one
<kbrooks> Seveas, hehe.
<Seveas> Tiggs: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<Tiggs> Seveas, do i need to sudo to do that?
<Seveas> Tiggs, no
<kbrooks> ubotu, splash is <reply>To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<kbrooks> Seveas, are you satisfied now?
<excession> Quick question: Does PCI-E work properly under linux? ie Can a PCI-E ATi card actually WORK with hardware acceleration at all? Or is it just me?
<kbrooks> Seveas, How long have you used Ubuntu for?
<Seveas> kbrooks, since warty preview
<kbrooks> Cool.
<Tortel> tehe, i use debian
<Tortel> first used ubuntu tho
<moparfan90> can someone explain to me what raid is and what the eaid 1 and raid 0 is please
<Jet2k5> anybody here have the wiki URL to install  p2p_small on an amd64 system?
* excession cries
<bozzu> where can i find libdvdcss? synaptic does not show it
<Seveas> moparfan90, look on wikipedia
<kbrooks> many questions.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bozzu about dvd
<moparfan90> ok
<X3N_> moparfan90, http://en.wikipedia.com/raid
<Seveas> it has a nice explanation
<moparfan90> thanks
<kbrooks> now to actually do something.
<bozzu> can i use hoary-extras on breezy?
<gorilla> moparfan90, try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/raid instead..
<excession> Well...I can't get acceleration happening, I've been trying for five hours. Just so y'all know, I think Ubuntu is really nice and its great to see debian-based desktop-friendly distros out there.
<excession> Now I'm gonna install windows.
<kbrooks> excession, :|
<Jet2k5> anybody know?
<kbrooks> excession, acceleration?
<gorilla> excession: which video card do you have?
<excession> As in hardware acceleration with my ATi card, aye.
<kbrooks> excession, umm. ati?
<excession> I have an ATi Radeon X800.
<thrice`> hrm...still no luck with fglrx
<kbrooks> ati sucks.
<thrice`> anyone have fglrx working with breezy ?
<MadpilotPPC> excession, ATI cards should work find. What model?
<thrice`> libGLcore errors
<MadpilotPPC> *fine, not find...
<excession> On an MSI Nforce 4 PCI-E motherboard, with an AMD64 3500, but using the i386 install of ubuntu.
<vitriol> is there some kind of benchmark to see the overall performance on a linux system?
<Seveas> thrice`, i have fglrx here
<vitriol> like 3dmark or whatever its called
<Seveas> vitriol, benchmarks are useless for that
<thrice`> Seveas, do I need anything other than xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<vitriol> Seveas: why do you say that?
<Seveas> thrice`, linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Seveas> vitriol, because that;s a fact
<MadpilotPPC> excession, have you followed the ATI drivers page on the Ubuntu wiki?
<thrice`> ah, maybe that's the glCore it's complaining about
<MadpilotPPC> !tell excession about ati
<excession> Yep. I've followed them twice, with a re-install in between. I've also tried the drivers from the ATi website.
<thechitowncubs> if I do a dist-upgrade will evolution retain my data?
<thrice`> Seveas, actually, i have that installed
<kbrooks> thechitowncubs, yes
<kbrooks> thechitowncubs, i havent ever used it
<thechitowncubs> what if it doesn;t?
<vitriol> Seveas: benchmarks are not useless....they give users an idea of how well their hardware is running
<Seveas> thrice`, get a decent xorg.conf then :)
<Seveas> vitriol, except that they don't :)
<kbrooks> vitriol, they are useless
<thrice`> Seveas, I did, actually...that;'s what I don't get
<perfect_guy> hi
<perfect_guy> hello
<perfect_guy> can u b my hcat met
<thrice`> Seveas, you're on breezy right ?
<vitriol> can anybody tell me why benchmarks are useless?
<Seveas> thrice`, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2723
<kbrooks> vitriol, benchmarks also factor in the *program* that runs the benchmarks
<kbrooks> therefore
<Seveas> vitriol, since they measure nonsense
<perfect_guy> hi
<perfect_guy> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.115.184.38]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<kbrooks> the results are inaccurate, nonvalid, null and void
<excession> MadpilotPPC: Ta for the links, buddy. I've already follow all the guides, though. :)
<thechitowncubs> What if I do a dist-upgrade and it doesn't retain my evolution data?
<Kyral> it will
<kbrooks> NEVER trust benchmarks
<thrice`> Seveas, is that from fglrxconfig ?
<kbrooks> NEVER!
<Kyral> the only true CPU rating is the Bogomip!
* perfect_guy was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (I'm getting sick of you -- get out and STAY OUT)
<Seveas> thrice`, no
<Seveas> fglrxconfig makes a mess
<Seveas> this is hand-tuned
<climber> hi
<TokenBad> I don't even know what a bogomip is
<Kyral> Neither did I
<gorilla> kyral, you are kidding me..:-(
<Kyral> do a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thrice`> Seveas, which card do you have ?
<kbrooks> Seveas, is my answer about benchmarks correct?
<Kyral> I am NOT kidding
<Seveas> <kbrooks> the results are inaccurate, nonvalid, null and void <-- if you mean that one: yes
<Seveas> thrice`, radeon mobile 9600
<kbrooks> Seveas, all of it
<thechitowncubs> Anyone care to answer if I upgrade to Breezy what if my Evolution data gets borked?
<Kyral> a Bogomips measure the mount of times per second a computer can do nothing
<climber> I making a work about ubuntu, and and I need who develop Ubuntu?
<Kyral> thechitowncubs, I did
<ogami1972> hi channel
<climber> Ubuntu Team?
<thechitowncubs> its very important and i want to make sure everything will be flawless
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, how would your evo data get borked?
<gorilla> Kyral: its a expression of the timing loop that linux ues... the bogo comes from bogus :-) bogomips is not a benchmark.
<thrice`> Seveas, hrm...I'll tweek that...be back soon =] 
<ogami1972> can anyone help with bzflag vs X issues?
<Seveas> thrice`, good luck :)
<joniak99> question-----has anyone here been able to burn avi or dvix movies to dvd????
<moparfan90> im making a new computer and am going to use windows because i want quake 4. im am switching to a amd 64 processor. does anyone know if there is anything i have to do to avoid errors in windows or ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, I have no idea, but if it does i'll come crying :)
<Kyral> gorilla, its the one true measure of CPU speed across 99% of CPUs
<Seveas> moparfan90, yes, get another OS
<Jet2k5> Moder, up I think quake 4 has a Linux naitive prot
<Jet2k5> port **
<Seveas> what I mean: every os has errors
<kbrooks> Kyral, You are implying that is a benchmark.
<Kyral> Maybe it is
<Kyral> after all
<kbrooks> "one true measure of CPU speed across 99% of CPUs"
<moparfan90> seveas, well i mean from changing... i have never used a 64 bit processpr are they the same  as 32bit
<excession> Does anyone here have a PCI-E video card working with the ATi drivers? Just out of interest?
<Kyral> a CPU that does 4300 bogomips is faster than one that does 2000 bogomips
<Seveas> moparfan90, no :)
<Seveas> excession, not on hoary, hoary kernels don't support it out of the box
<kbrooks> moparfan90, 64 is backward compat with 32
<moparfan90> oo ok. is 64 bit alot faster then 32 bit?
<moparfan90> o
<Seveas> moparfan90, only on a few special apps
<Kyral> and since its such a low level calculation
* yarddog 's bogomips is over 6300
<joniak99> question-----has anyone here been able to burn avi or dvix movies to dvd????
<Seveas> and not with windows
<Kyral> there is no program to take into effect
<HrdwrBoB> joniak99: yse
<excession> Seveas: Aye, thats OK, I'm on Breezy. Know if it works for that? :)
<Kyral> bogomips        : 4620.28
<joniak99> HrdwrBob:  what program?
<moparfan90> what about games . thats the main reson im buying this i hear its the best cpu for gaming
<moparfan90> is it better
<moparfan90> for half life 2?
<locomorto> FX 57?
<moparfan90> no
<Seveas> excession, afaik yes, but don't hang me if i'm wrong
<moparfan90> thats like $2k
<joniak99> HrdwrBob: i looked at avidemux but seems too mutch
* excession readies the noose
<yarddog> bogomips        : 6373.37
<Kyral> Shouldn't this go in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<locomorto> exactly that is the best CPU for gaming
<gorilla> moparfan90, thre is not gaes that i no of that make use of 64 bit CPUS...
<excession> Thanks for answering.
<Kyral> yarddog, what CPU?
<yarddog> P4 3.2 HT
<Kyral> psh
<moparfan90> ok
<Seveas> kyncani, kinda...
<yarddog> heh
<moparfan90> bye everyone
<Kyral> AMD Athon XP 2700+ at 2.3 Ghz
<zielony> hello
<Seveas> goodbye
<yarddog> :)
<zielony> I'm from poland, anybody speak polish ?
<zielony> gada ktos po polsku ?
<Kyral> maybe in #ubuntu-pl (if it exists)
<zielony> thx
<zielony> no
<gorilla> Zibby, I think there is a ubuntu polish channel #ubuntu-po here on freenode
<TokenBad> anyone here run scripts for xchat?
<gorilla> zielony* rther
<vitriol> well...about this benchmarking question...it stemmed from originally having prolems with setting udma on my dvdrom (jittery videoes watching dvds)
<vitriol> i tried to set udma 5
<zielony> dosent work ..
<vitriol> and got this:
<vitriol> Oct  2 11:53:18 localhost kernel: [4372991.283000]  hdc: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.
<vitriol> i think i have dma on now, so i can watch dvds, but its still a little jumpy
<yarddog> Linux menace 2.6.12-9-686-smp #1 SMP Sat Oct 1 00:55:37 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<vitriol> does that mean that the drive doesn't support those dma modes?
<vitriol> or the kernel?
<pulver> how do u change default wm metacity to something else? gconf-editor /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager changed nothing
<yarddog> where is that tutorial/doc for that ati card for ubuntu? the wiki?
<vitriol> pulver: if you do a search on the forums for 'enlightened gnome'
<vitriol> pulver: you can find an answer to your question on that thread
<locomorto> !tell yarddog about ati
<pulver> vitriol: ok ty
<vitriol> can anybody explain my dma problems with the dvdrom?
* vitriol is still confused
<JaNez> what is the chmod for the archivos, i wanna write, modify and eliminate the archives
<JaNez> what is de number of chmod?
<vitriol> 2 MB in  4.92 seconds = 416.66 kB/sec
<moparfan90> is there a way with synpatic to install win32 codecs on mplayer and totem?
<Seveas> moparfan90, apt-get install w32codecs totem-xine
<moparfan90> ook
<moparfan90> thanks
<moparfan90> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Quinthius> Seveas: i thought the codecs werent in the repos anymore?
<vitriol> you have universe uncommented?
<moparfan90> i have all them
<vitriol> nm i don't see them either
<vitriol> guess Quinthius is right
<grndslm> approx. when will all the backports and uni/multiverse packages be complete for breezy?
<moparfan90> seveas, i got this error:   E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<Seveas> moparfan90, then find a repo that has them :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell moparfan90 about w32codecs
<Lord_Maynoth> here is a question
<durt> here they are: http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.n...2-0.0_i386.deb
<durt> oops
<durt> http://debian.tu-bs.de/mplayer/ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<nalioth> you guys are making a mountain out of a molehill
<Lord_Maynoth> have you guys ever updated using synaptic, and it screwed up unbunt?
<nalioth> durt: /msg ubotu w32codecs
<kataklsym> what would be the equivalent to MS Money for linux, specifically ubuntu?
<nalioth> if you guys cant use ubotus info, go to www.mplayerhq.hu and download the codecs direct
<nalioth> kataklsym: gnucash
<kataklsym> i need something that will import a MS Money database and have all the features that MS Money does..
<kataklsym> nalioth, does gnucash import MS Money dbs?
<nalioth> kataklsym: not sure
<kataklsym> ill check it out and see
<shivi> I am getting this message
<nalioth> kataklsym: http://www.gnucash.org/
<shivi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<nalioth> shivi: try again later
<funkyHat> anyone here ever used xmove?
<kbrooks> Question:
<shivi> but I need to get libdvdcss2
<kbrooks> why does minimizing any program make it ....
<kbrooks> run faster?
* thrice` quits
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shivi about dvd
<shivi> he did and I added the repo
<grndslm> approx. when will all the backports and uni/multiverse package repositories be complete for breezy?
<shivi> still the same error
<nalioth> shivi: you added extras?
<X3N_> can't get ubuntu to install on 64mb of ram, anyone managed this feat ?
<kbrooks> X3N_, server install please
<X3N_> tried it
<X3N_> and tried making a swap partion for it and using swapon while the installer is running
<shivi> yes I did
<shivi> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<X3N_> still get killed - out of memory
<moparfan90> how do i extract comprssed files in terminal?
<MCJedi> what's the command to install epic irc client?
<moparfan90> and using sudo
<Seveas> moparfan90, tar zxf
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shivi about hoary-extras
<moparfan90> whats zxf
<nalioth> shivi: use the correct repos
<X3N_> type man tar and it will tell you
<thechitowncubs> I wish I could set up Samba the right way...
<Xorlev> I need a little assistance...recently I've switched to the Opera Web Browser, but my forward/back mouse buttons (Microsoft Intellimouse) only make pages scroll, not move forward or back as in Firefox.
<moparfan90> ok i just extracted the files to desktop   how do i send them to a folder but i need to use sudo?
<natedogg> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot sound issues with ubuntu 5.10?
<kbrooks> moparfan90, no
<kbrooks> moparfan90, what is this for
<moparfan90> win32 codecs
<moparfan90> what do you mean no   i cant?
<natedogg> any help with sound issues?
<stevewabc_laptop> ? is anyone here running a 5.25 bay cooling fan? this case has no front vents and my box temp is running 125 D.
<nalioth> moparfan90: you install debs using "dpkg -i file.deb"
<durt> xorlev- play around with tools>preference>advanced>shortcuts
<moparfan90> its not a .deb file
<kbrooks> moparfan90,
<moparfan90> theres like 100 files
<kbrooks> moparfan90, what is this for
<kbrooks> explain
<nalioth> moparfan90: the codecs go in /usr/local/lib/codecs
<crispynix> stevewabc_laptop: 125 D?
<Davey> my CD drive is refusing to open/mount/umount, any idea?
<Xorlev> durt: I have. For the past two hours, which is why I'm asking for assistance.
<MachineScrew> can any one tell me how I can reinstall a kernel image ?
<moparfan90> i thought its win32?
<hondje> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <kernel version you want to resintall>
<kbrooks> moparfan90, i have told you to explain twice. please do so.
<moparfan90> its win32 codecs for mplayer and totem player
<nalioth> moparfan90: /usr/local/lib/codecs/
<Zoohouse> I just installed a buch of packages on ubuntu 5.04 but it doesn't appear on the menu... Do  I need to refresh the menu?
<moparfan90> what dont you get
<moparfan90> ok
<Seveas> Zoohouse, not all packages define menu entries
<durt> xorlev: i dont know it this will help... : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/358495
<Zoohouse> Tuxracer should...
<ZBlach> hi
<MCJedi> what's the command to install epic irc client?
<zielony> jest tu jakis polak ?
<Chinaman> anyone know how to setup printers?
<ZBlach> why can't I set settings with iwconfig? I get no errors, but its not working
<funkyHat> MCJedi, apt-cache search epic irc
<thrice`> ok, why wouldn't I have an fglrx module?
<funkyHat> then sudo apt-get install packagename
<ZBlach> !ubuntu-po
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ZBlach
<ZBlach> !ubuntu-pl
<ubotu> ZBlach: I give up, what is it?
<thrice`> xorg-driver-fglrx doesn't provide the module ?
<ZBlach> i can detect my wireless network, i just can't connect to it
<durt> !polish
<ubotu> durt: Do they come in packets of five?
<X3N_> ZBlach, study "man iwconfig"
<ZBlach> X3N_, i've read it 'cover' to 'cover'
<chimpee> seriously considering a switch from Fedora 4 to ubuntu... rpm's pissin me off...
<Orunitia> chimpee: good choice :P
<solidgroove> im sorry i looked at porn j\k :)
<thrice`> Seveas: around ?
<chimpee> orunitia: i don't expect anyone in here to be biased :)
<Davey> grrr, damn thing, unmount you piece of shit :/
<Orunitia> chimpee: haha not at all :P
<solidgroove> ubuntu is the greatest distro ever
<Orunitia> chimpee: but apt is a lot better than rpm's
<Razor-X> hmmm, how does screen's check for activity work?
<imterro> s can
<durt> zblach: maybe "ifup wlan0" or whatever your device is
<solidgroove> they were saying debian is better than windows ubuntu must be as well
<chimpee> but i did come for some advice... i ordered the 5.10 cd... should i wait until i receive it  to install?
<chimpee> as opposed to installing the preview now...
<Orunitia> if you can download it, it would be a LOT faster. those cd's take forever and a day to arrive
<JosephSpiros> OK, so... I'm going to install Ubuntu on a machine
<JosephSpiros> and I'd like to install 5.10
<JosephSpiros> What's the best method to do so?
<Orunitia> and the preview is really stable, at least for me and most people say so
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: I've heard that the Preview Release isn't as fast as the final release will be.
<durt> why does the courier new font have screwed up pound characters?
<JosephSpiros> should I install Hoary and upgrade or is there some CD image I can use to do something more from scratch?
<chimpee> scatter: if i install the preview will i be able to upgrade to final without undoing my whole setup?
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: I'd wait until 5.10 is released and d/l the ISOs.
<dbw> Razor-X: an app sends a signal to the terminal or wm
<X3N_> shouldn't really matter JosephSpiros
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: Should be able too.  It should just be like an apt-get upgrade.
<thrice`> ok, i quit
<thrice`> fglrx is broke on breezy
<transgress> thrice`: no it isn't
<st1lgar> don't type "free the fish" in the run app dialog !
<thrice`> transgress: it WILL not work for me
<chimpee> ScatterBrain, the thing is, i need to setup my dev environment, so if i stick with fedora core 4 for 2 more weeks, i'll have alot more work to redo before i'm up to speed again
<transgress> fglrxconfig is... but fglrx isn't broken
<kevogod> It works for me.
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: 5.04 --> 5.10 should be just as easy.
<transgress> thrice`: well you're doing it wron
<transgress> g
<thrice`> how ?
<thrice`> I have no fglrx module
<thrice`> that is the problem
<JosephSpiros> X3N_: I know it shouldn't in theory, but for example, in Debian, moving from Woody to Sarge, that shouldn't have been a problem, but certain subsystem changes caused all sorts of evil files to be littered across my filesystem that were used by old packages
<thrice`> am I supposed to compile it myself ?
<transgress> did you get the restricted modules and the fglrx package?
<thrice`> this method has worked on the past 5 distros...I doubt it's me
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: So, install 5.04 now. and upgrade 5.10 later.
<thrice`> linux-restricted-modules ?
<transgress> thrice`: yes.  and the xorg-fglrx package...
<transgress> fglrx                 255716  7
<chimpee> ScatterBrain, the preview is that bad eh :)
<transgress> it's there.  i promise.
<thrice`> transgress: I have xorg-driver-fglrx
<noobtastic> Hi, I have a question about i18n. I have audio files from arount the world, and in Gtk/GNOME apps often append (invalid encoding) or (invalid utf-8) to the files. Additionally, gnome-terminal replaces many characters in the filenames with question marks. Is there a way to fix this?
<noobtastic> Do I need to add more locales to /etc/locale.gen or something?
<transgress> thrice`: what happened when you did modprobe fglrx?
<thrice`> transgress: fatal, module not found
<transgress> purge the package and re-get it
<durt> how bout "insmod fglrx.ko"
<thrice`> transgress: I have 3 times now
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: No.  I saw it this weekend at a conference.  It's OK, but since it's "not quite ready", I don't think I'd trust a production machine to it.
<ZBlach> alright. "My card has failed to associate with the access point". How can I make things nice and friendly again?
<transgress> actually... updatedb and then locate fglrx
<transgress> see if it is there.
<thrice`> no such file or directory
<transgress> locate doesn't say that... so anyways... try locating it
<thrice`> transgress: all I need is xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Razor-X> dbw: so it has to be app specific?
<transgress> thrice`: and the restricted modules
<KlinkMeister> I have a Radeon 9600 I get about 2000FPS w/ glxgears, is that about normal?
<transgress> KlinkMeister: actually that's quite good
<ScatterBrain> KlinkMeister: With the frglx drivers, yeah.
<KlinkMeister> ty
<thrice`> transgress: yes, it's in restricted modules, /usr/lib/fglrx, etc.
<transgress> glxgears doesn't work for me anymore
<transgress> not sure what it is... but fgl_glxgears work great
<ScatterBrain> KlinkMeister: I think my Radeon 9200 gets about 1200 or so.
<chimpee> ScatterBrain, ah right... but it's not production yet.. switching from windows so there's quite the learning curve.. if i can run php5 apache2 as well as mono and monodevelop i will be quite happy
<ZBlach> Radeon 9700 gets around 2700, so you're doing well
<transgress> glxgears just goes really slow for me... but fgl_glxgears flies...
<transgress> ScatterBrain: what do you get with fgl_glxgears ?
<thrice`> ok, i quit
<KlinkMeister> Thats what i used to have, wasnt too bad i have some trouble using cedega now though
<seife> i quit too.
<transgress> i start!
<epiloc> is it possible to operate as root in knoqueror so that i may edit/rename/copy/move/etc files and folders without using the command line?
<s3[mn] rain> I am trying to apply a patch to some source code, but I get "patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch", I copied the patch from a web page and stuck in a file, but it is not working :(
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: It'll do all of that.  And if it's not a production machine then the 10% or so of performance loss isn't going to be bad either.
<ZBlach> thrice, seife, I accept your resignations
<epiloc> i tried #kubuntu but no response
<thrice`> back to slack
<solidgroove> linux is great
<seife> lol
<ZBlach> solidgroove, *thumbs up*
<ScatterBrain> transgress: I can't remember for sure.  But I know it's *much* less than glx-gears is.
<transgress> epiloc: could set up a shortcut to kdesu konqueror i suppose... why the problem with starting it in commandland?
<chimpee> ScatterBrain,  yeah and i get to feel leet ;D
<KlinkMeister> I am still pretty new to linux, i have tries suse, Vector and Ubuntu seems to be the best for me
<transgress> ScatterBrain: yeah there is a reason for that though... it's supposed to be less.
<ScatterBrain> chimpee: Exactly.  ;-)
<solidgroove> i need to enable multiverse and universe and do some updates on my new install of 5.04
<ScatterBrain> transgress: Right.  I'm thinking is like 500 fps or something.
<durt> why does gnomebaker write discs for me at a max speed of only about 4x?
<solidgroove> and compile 2.6.13.2
<ScatterBrain> Let me see if I can get that box fired up and try it.
<epiloc> transgress: how would i start a root knoqueror session from console?
<Trashcan> sudo konquerer
<Trashcan> type your password
<Trashcan> err wait...
<transgress> epiloc: sudo konqueror
<chimpee> i do pretty serious enterprise n-tier type development ... i want to dive into hardcore linux development... writing kernel modules or compilers
* epiloc is an idiot
<Trashcan> i think you use gksudo, not sudo
* ZBlach agrees
<nalioth> transgress: to start kde gui apps, it's best to use kdesu
<epiloc> that works just fine, but i still cant delete files and folders
<durt> chimpee: can you write some modules and drivers and stuff for me then? ;)
<nalioth> transgress: sorry
<Trashcan> ignore me..
<nalioth> Trashcan: : to start kde gui apps, it's best to use kdesu
<Trashcan> right
<epiloc> nalioth, example?
<chimpee> durt: are you talking embedded drivers for cool linux based hardware? :D
<transgress> nalioth: well i said to do that with a shortcut... didn't realize there was a big difference in command line though
<chimpee> or for your linmodem
<nalioth> epiloc: kmenu > run program > kdesu konqueror
<durt> chimpee: for my toshiba laptop
<ian__> Whenever i minimize anything it quits any ideas why?
<Tortel> im BORED
<Tortel> :(
<grndslm> anybody here know if a mini-itx motherboard is available for pentium m processors???
<ZBlach> ian__, maybe you're hitting the wrong button
<Trashcan> ian__: wrong button
<Trashcan> ?
<Tortel> lol, could be it
<ian__> lol i wish that was it
<Tortel> ian__, far left button
<ZBlach> like _far_ left
<yoink> excuse me, synaptic doesnt seem to like my sources.list, can someone help? Here is my sources.list and the synaptic error... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2725
<epiloc> nalioth, that works great, but i still cant delete folders via knoqueror... i create /test but can only remove it via command line
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yoink about sources
<epiloc> sudo rm test -rf
<ZBlach> ubotu, tell me about sources
<nalioth> epiloc: that is odd
<lakin> I'm having a problem getting the ndiswrapper module inserted into my kernel, I'm running modprobe using sudo, but still getting this: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-k8/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<ZBlach> !seen ubunut
<ubotu> ubunut <n=radiskul@Toronto-HSE-ppp3726149.sympatico.ca> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 1d 23h 2m 55s ago, saying: 'I [heart]  ubuntu ^_^~~~'.
<chimpee> durt: i promise to do my absolute best if you have a 2nd toshiba laptop to ship me so i can test on :D
<durt> i you hand me a few thousand bucks, chimpee
<MCJedi> ok the root guy says this
<MCJedi> 8:26pm]  <Fudge> sorry mate
<ZBlach> anyone wanna help me establish contact with my router?
<MCJedi> [8:27pm]  <Fudge> ask him why i couldnt just compile it
<MCJedi> [8:28pm]  <Fudge> i got errors in make
<nalioth> MCJedi: and your point is?
<chimpee> durt: hmm no deal :(
<nalioth> ZBlach: put 192.169.0.1 in your address bar of your browser
<yoink> nalioth, ive already looked at that...i used the sample sources.list
<MCJedi> nalioth: it was in response to this: [8:24pm]  <funkyHat> MCJedi, apt-cache search epic irc
<nalioth> yoink: then what is it saying (use a pastebin)
<durt> zblach, if your in gnome, go to the network tools thing and make sure its setup correctly (ie, dhcp)
<ZBlach> nalioth , that supposed to be my router address?
<nalioth> MCJedi: i'm not getting it. just ask a question
<nalioth> ZBlach: yes, for some routers
<yarddog> wiki troubleshooter for the fglrx works very well, worked for me :)
<ZBlach> durt, says its configured correctly, and it matches my windows config, but its nowt working
<MCJedi> having trouble installing epic on ubuntu
<yoink> nalioth, i did!  it was in my original question...
<MCJedi> how can it be done? is my question
<yoink> excuse me, synaptic doesnt seem to like my sources.list, can someone help? Here is my sources.list and the synaptic error... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2725
<ZBlach> nalioth: "Connection Refused"
<ZBlach> yoink, look for a nicer one
<nalioth> yoink: we need error msgs, "doesnt like" doesnt tell us anything
<yoink> ZBlach, a nicer sample or pastebin?
<epiloc> anyone recommend a nice gooey ftp server for kde?
<ZBlach> yoink, i'm windoze here, but pastebin has a few nice ones
<nalioth> MCJedi: do you want to install something?
<ZBlach> epiloc, try proftpd
<yoink> nalioth, if you look at the pastebin you would see the error message
<nalioth> epiloc: kftpgrabber
<nalioth> epiloc: woops, not a server
<Xi> might I be able to find how to boot the power pc live cd on a Powerbook G3 (pismo) ?
<MCJedi> want to install epic
<ZBlach> epiloc, ignore me. except this message
<yoink> ZBlach, how do i know whether one sample is better than another?
<ZBlach> yoink, try one, and if you get fewer errors: its better
<nalioth> yoink: first. remove mirrormax. it no longer is supported
<epiloc> ZBlach: proftpd easy to configure?
<nalioth> !info epic
<ZBlach> epiloc, yes, but no gui. sorry
<MCJedi> !info epic
<yoink> nalioth, you still arent looking...i dont have mirrormax
<epiloc> ZBlach:  I have been messing with it for a bit but still cant connect from a diff on my lan
<nalioth> !info epic4
<ubotu> epic4: (epic irc client, version 4), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1:2.0-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 427 kB, Installed size: 1368 kB
<tristanmike> yoink, it looks like it's looking for the source packages but you have them commented out. Uncomment them, then "sudo apt-get update" see if that helps
<nalioth> MCJedi: enable all your sources
<ZBlach> my access point reads all zeroes. how can I force an address?
<nalioth> yoink: the pastebin you showed me has mirrormax
<yoink> tristanmike, you need the source packages for backports to work?
<nalioth> yoink: no you do not
<durt> what mode should i use for burning isos?
<svref> How much disk space does a default Ubuntu install take?  I have a 2.1 GB drive, &and& a 1.1 GB drive!  (puffs up chest)
<cius> hello, I have a question about linux drivers
<ZBlach> svref, you're better off tattooing linux to yourself.
<yoink> nalioth, the word mirrormax is not in my sources.list
<tristanmike> yoink, I can't say either way, but you can try it to see if it helps.
<lakin> What are the reasons that modprobe produces an error similar to: Operation not permitted
<ZBlach> lakin, sudo it
<Xi> might I be able to find how to boot the power pc live cd on a Powerbook G3 (pismo) ? (bump) anyone take this?
<svref> ZBlach: okay, so a new HD is in my future... but how much space am I aiming for here?  4GB?  8GB?
<durt> lakin, try insmod
<ZBlach> svref, i'm using 30 for mine
<lakin> ZBlach, I am.
<ZBlach> well, 29 and 1 for swap sace
<ZBlach> **space
<lakin> durt, Same error for insmod
<cius> I'm looking for drivers for my onboard sound (intel) but they only offer drivers for Red Hat, SuSe and Novell.
<svref> ZBlach: but how much of that is "in use"?
<nalioth> yoink: backports and extras are down atm
<durt> lakin, sudo -s, then do the modprobing
<nalioth> yoink: try later
<cius> Which of those would I need to get for ubuntu hoary?
<ZBlach> svref, before i replatformed? about 80%
<lakin> durt, same error.
<ZBlach> svref, seriously. space is dirt-cheap. pickup a 300G hdd for 200$
<durt> lakin, do you have the kernel headers installed?
<svref> ZBlach: and how much of the 23.2GB is actual Ubuntu system files, versus .mp3s or something.
<lakin> durt, yes
<svref> ZBlach: this is charity work, and I'm not able to spend money on it, so its an issue of digging drives out of parts bins.
<ZBlach> svref, that was all linux and lin-programs. everything else (mp3, manga, games) was on other drives
<yoink> nalioth, k....im tellin ya, i dont have mirrormax repos.....:)
<lakin> root@zedd:~# dpkg -l | grep headers | grep `uname -r`
<lakin> ii  linux-headers-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8                 2.6.12-9.19                       Linux kernel headers 2.6.12 on AMD K8
<ZBlach> svref. a noble cause. 2.1 gig should handle most things you can throw at it
<yoink> tristanmike, uncommenting didnt help fyi
<nalioth> yoink: you dont have mirrormax. but you do have unsupported repos
<nalioth> yoink: which are down atm
<lakin> Could there be module specific reasons for something like that?
<ZBlach> alright. i'm running.
<tristanmike> hmm, I updated, they only one I have commented is the planetmirror one, and I get no errors
<durt> lakin, sorry i dont know :(
<chimpee> what particular advantage does ubuntu have over slackware?
<esac> evolution-data-server-1.4 is taking up 63.9 MiB and evolution-alarm-notify is taking up 55.8 MiB. Does anybody know how I can get rid of those ? I don't even have evolution open
<lakin> durt, thanks for trying.
<yoink> nalioth, ok, just so we're clear...so i have little chance of getting the jre package or anything like that atm?
<durt> chimpee, its easier to get hardware working
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yoink about javadeb
<svref> Can people tell me how many gigs their system partition(s) are taking with a desktop install?  I'm taking a survey...
<lakin> ubotu: tell lakin about javadeb
<chimpee> durt, hmm considering i'm installing on a compaq laptop, that's a pretty big plus
<Trashcan> svref: 14.37/17.84gb free
<Trashcan> so about 3.5gb
<svref> Trashcan: christ!  :/
<Trashcan> haha
<durt> chimpee, although the latest slackware ships with the 2.6 kernel - it might be better than before, im actually burning the disk now
<cius> what would be the primary difference between audio drivers for different distros?  (red hat vs suse, etc)
<Trashcan> i've yet to drop all those freakin games, though
<nate_> anyone know how to fix audio, it doesnt work
<nalioth> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<cius> mine works, but only out of my front, center, and woofer channels
<solidgroove> my usb wifi only works with ubuntu
<svref> Trashcan: oh so your system / takes about 3.5gig?  That's not so bad then.  I thought you said it was 14GB...
<Trashcan> haha, no
<solidgroove> even if I recompile the kernel on another distro
<esac> .. /usr 2.7G, /etc 38M, /sbin 9.7M, /bin 4.0M, /lib 130M, /var 1.2G  .. anything else im missing svref ?
<anethema> hey ive gotta question for a more linux/alsa guru
<dmlinux> hey guys
<anethema> ive got dmix set up, and xmms uses it fine when you pick 'default sound device' in the alsa config
<anethema> but if you pick hw:0,0
<dmlinux> what are the benefits of Gentoo Vs Ubuntu
<svref> esac: that's what I needed, thanks
<anethema> or whatever, it doesnt work, says sound dev is in use
<anethema> anyone know what i can put into other alsa things to make it work?
<dmlinux> what are the benefits of Gentoo Vs Ubuntu
<nate_> anyone wanna help me troubleshoot sound issues with ubuntu 5.10?
<nate_> I cannotr get any form of sound
<nate_> it's on the right device
<nalioth> nate_: did you see the link for fixing sound?
<esac> dmlinux: this isn't a philosophical channel :)
<aven> hey
<aven> anyone know where the ubuntu's command promt is?
<nalioth> dmlinux: join #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode and ask
<nalioth> aven: applications > system tools > terminal
<dmlinux> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<aven> ahh, thanks
<Thunderguy> aven: a command prompt? ctrl-alt-f1-f6, or ctrl-alt-f7 to go back to your Xserver, other then that on the applications menu it's there somewhere.
<epiloc> how do i confugre home directories and set up users/pw with proftpd?
<aven> thanks thunderguy
<nate_> no I did not see the link nalioth
<Thunderguy> Sure.
<nate_> co9uld someone give me the look on how to fix audio
<nate_> hello
<KlinkMeister> whats wrong with it?
<nate_> it dont work
<nate_> and
<nate_> the right device is set
<nalioth> !tell nate_ about sound
<nate_> and I installed all the
<esac> does anybody know how to make everything 1-click to open/select (like mac). i've got it in nautilus, but it doesn't seem to work for file open dialogs and other programs
<remyforbes777> ..
<nate_> multimedia encodes
<anethema> nate: http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<KlinkMeister> there you go that will help what he told you
<anethema> no one can help me with my alsa problem ?
<nomasteryoda|w> anethema, did you see the debuggingsound wiki page?
<KlinkMeister> anyone install unreal 2004 in ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> and the post on linuxquestions?
<AdmiralSenn> hey guys, I'm trying to run the 'script for new users' off ubuntuforums.org, it's called ubuntusetup.sh... anyway, one of the repositories isn't working
<AdmiralSenn> KlinkMeister, I have
<nomasteryoda|w> AdmiralSenn, that would be the backports
<KlinkMeister> i try to run the linux installer but it doeesnt work
<AdmiralSenn> nomasteryoda|w, yeah, I read about that
<AdmiralSenn> I need to edit the script, I'm assuming
<AdmiralSenn> KlinkMeister, what do you mean by it doesn't work?
<AdmiralSenn> that could mean a lot of things
<KlinkMeister> cant run the installer
<AdmiralSenn> O_o
<AdmiralSenn> sh linux-installer.sh?
<AdmiralSenn> err
<KlinkMeister> yes
<AdmiralSenn> sudo sh linux-installer.sh
<anethema> yes nomasteryoda|w it doesnt help
<AdmiralSenn> and that doesn't work?!
<KlinkMeister> i have installed it in othe distros but never in ubuntu
<AdmiralSenn> that's..... not right
<AdmiralSenn> mine just went right through
<Thunderguy> Maybe he has a root account enabled?
<KlinkMeister> ok ty ill try it again
<AdmiralSenn> nomasteryoda|w, how do I fix it so backports work?
<AdmiralSenn> is it in sources.list?
<nalioth> AdmiralSenn: backports are down atm
<nomasteryoda|w> AdmiralSenn, you can't...
<AdmiralSenn> but isn't there an "official" backports project?
<AdmiralSenn> or is that what's down?
<primoturbo> does anyone know how to retrive a lost password for nickserv?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AdmiralSenn about backports
<nalioth> primoturbo: join #freenode and ask there
<bipolar> Seveas, ping
<chimpee> i'm now trying to decide between suse and ubuntu :D
<tristanmike> chimpee, easy, Ubuntu
<chimpee> fedora and slackware are out of the picture
<ScatterBrain> tWhoever asked about my glxgears/fgl_glxgears Numbers for a Radeon 9200:
<Seveas> bipolar, ICMP ECHO REPLY
<AdmiralSenn> nalioth, thanks, so do I just remove the ftp2.caliu address?
<ScatterBrain> glxgears: about 1200.  fgl_glxgears: about 200.
<bipolar> Seveas, would it be possible for you to set up rsync on your repo? I've got a perminant IP and server to set up for it.
<Tiggs> how can i change the brown background that shows when the splash screen loads?
<chimpee> tristanmike, because i am a software dev, ubuntu may not prove the best choice... i'll give it a spin tho
<Seveas> bipolar, not atm, the fans in the server grinded to a halt so I shut it down for now
<tristanmike> chimpee, then develop some software for Ubuntu :)
<bipolar> Seveas, thats why I wanted to set up a mirror :)
<crispynix> chimpee: simple: SuSE for KDE, Ubuntu for GNOME =)
<bipolar> Seveas, got a T1 and everything :)
<khad> If anyone is interested in test driving a Mac OS X icon theme I am working on, please send me a private message. It is already about twice as complete as any other OS X icon theme I have used.
<Seveas> bipolar, too late ;)
<KlinkMeister> installing now, thanks im a tard
<tristanmike> chimpee, it was kinda a joke anyway, could you expect me to respond any different in an Ubuntu channel :)
<AdmiralSenn> KlinkMeister, me too!
<shivi> can somebody email me their sources.list file, I am having a hard time to add all of them please email to drshiv@gmail.com
<tristanmike> !tell shivi about sources
<Seveas> !tell shivi about sources
<Seveas> damn you tristanmike :p
<tristanmike> lol
<Tiggs> ok gdm changed, theme changed, splash image changed, splash brown background, how do i change that?
<misterdiff> dang, did hp beef up their support for linux?
<chimpee> tristanmike, hehe obviously... i like gnome better.. as i do dev, i don't want to be tied to QT
<bipolar> Seveas, well, if you remember it next time you boot your server up.... :p
<misterdiff> i just installed a multifunction machine in a matter of seconds
<Seveas> Tiggs, system -> prefs -> desktop background
<HrdwrBoB> misterdiff: over the last few years, certainly
<Seveas> Tiggs, change the color there
<HrdwrBoB> HP have very good linux support
<Seveas> bipolar, i'll try :)
<misterdiff> that's even quicker than in windows
<Tiggs> its blue, but i still have a brown screen when it loads splash
<Tiggs> do i need to change that as root perhaps?
<AdmiralSenn> !tell AdmiralSenn about backports
<altname> How do I make the login screen be the same resolution & refresh rate as my desktop
<esac> does anybody know a good editor for c# in linux ?
<Seveas> esac, vim
<lakin> esac: monodevelop?
<Tiggs> esac kdedevelop?
<lakin> esac, apparently eclipse has a module for it as well.
<esac> i tried eclipse, not really liking it
<altname> what's the url to order the cds for ubuntu?
<AdmiralSenn> okay, the script still isn't working
<Tiggs> ok i think i got it
* Tiggs like ubuntu, HATES the colour scheme
<lakin> altname, have you tried asking google?  Historically google is quite good at remembering urls
<esac> gonna give monodevelop a shot since it was written directly for c#
<altname> nvm found it shipit.ubuntu.com
<AdmiralSenn> 99% [Connecting to ftp2.caliu.info (147.83.29.16)] 
<AdmiralSenn> it's stuck there
<AdmiralSenn> 
<esac> Tiggs: so change it
<AdmiralSenn> whoa
<AdmiralSenn> wait a minute
<esac> tiggs: http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20050926#3
<AdmiralSenn> erm
<AdmiralSenn> I've changed /etc/apt/sources.list
<AdmiralSenn> commented out the ftp2.caliu addresses and added the official backports line from the wiki page
<AdmiralSenn> but it's still  looking for caliu
<cius> anyone know how to get an Intel ICH5's  surround functionality to work properly?
<nomasteryoda|w> AdmiralSenn, the script must be looking for it
<cius> damn rear channel is silent as my dead grandmother
<cius> sound debug wiki didn't help
<AdmiralSenn> ah
<AdmiralSenn> here it is
<HatchLing> So, er...  I installed Ubuntu (hoary), and it asked me to configure a user, but never a root password...
<HatchLing> So how do I do things that require root privs?
<AdmiralSenn> it's using a sources.list from ubuntuforums.org
<vengeful> hatchling, sudo
<tristanmike> cius, try alsamixer but play around with the "Wave" settings
<Seveas> !tell HatchLing about sudo
<HatchLing> vengeful: It still asks me for a password.
<vengeful> yes same as user pass] 
<esac> anybody know why amaroK would disappear from the menu? if i type amarok in a shell it works. the applications menu editor shows that it should be there and enabled ... ?
<cius> tristanmike, I've played around with alsamixer till I'm sick in the head and I can't get the rear channels to peep
<mahangu_> can i set transparency on windows?
<mahangu_> esac, what do you use to edit app menus?
<AdmiralSenn>  bah
<esac> mahangu_: applications->system tools->applications menu editor
<eolo> HatchLing: You write "sudo" before the command you want to execute with root rivileges and you enter your password when it asks for...
<eolo> (in ubuntu)
<tristanmike> cius, I couldn't either, untill I played with "Wave", I would never have even touched it untill, well, unitll I came here
<esac> mahangu_: aka smeg i guess
<mahangu_> esac, i don't have it, must be b/c im still on hoary
<cius> tristanmike, I'm just looking at it now and it appears I don't even have a "wave" option...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mahangu_ about smeg
<mahangu_> nalioth, what's that backports URI again?
<natedogg> I did everything in the unoffical guide to fix sound, didn't work. My computer Is a laptop if this helps.
<aven> hi
<aven> doesn't ubuntu come with 'make'?
<AdmiralSenn> well...
<natedogg> anyone have any ideas?
<AdmiralSenn> in any case, the script is useless to me
<nalioth> aven: install "build-essential"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mahangu_ about backports
<tristanmike> cius, I have "Wave", "Wave Surnd" and other stuff like that, untill I raised the bar on those, I had no rear speakers
<natedogg> can't get sound to work, please help
<cius> tristanmike, I'll try to play around some more.  I have a lot of different settings in there, but none of them say anything about wave.  I'll look again though, just to make sure.
<aven> nalioth, http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=build-essential ?
<vengeful> made sure its not muted i take it
<lakin> so how do I tell ubotu a new tidbit of knowledge: Specifically that when you get the Operation not permitted for inserting the ndiswrapper, it's because you've probably installed the improper driver.  /me smacks himself
<cius> tristanmike, I appreciate your help.
<vengeful> otherwise..no clue ;-_
<tristanmike> cius, np
<s3[mn] rain> I am trying to configure my synaptics touchpad, I got vertical scrolling to work, but I cant get horizontal scrolling to work, I have specified "LeftRightScrolling" "1" in my xorg.conf, what else am I missing?
<nalioth> aven: open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<natedogg> I cannot get wav files to work at all, nor mp3 files. I have done the fix sound thing. still no workie. it has my soundcard selected ad the right device, can anyone help meh
<AdmiralSenn> oh crap
<MadpilotPPC> natedogg, do you have mp3 codecs and such installed?
<aven> nalioth, awsome, thanks :D
<natedogg> yes, I have all the codecs installed
<natedogg> lame is installed
<Tortel> ooo
<Tortel> xmms
<Tortel> :)
<natedogg> I tried usingxmms as well as rythym box
<AdmiralSenn> crap!
<natedogg> I cant even get the files in the sound pref's to play, and they are wav files...
<AdmiralSenn> sources.list is GONE
<mahangu_> nalioth, im getting unresolved dependencies
<KJ> HELLO
<KJ> CAN anyone help me about configuring UBUNTU
<Seveas> !tell KJ about ask
<cius> tristanmike, found something interesting, I've got a setting called Exchange front/surround, its default off, but when i turn it on, my front channels go out and my rears come on...
<silent_scream> hi all
<natedogg> so nobody's got any idea how to fix my problem?
<nalioth> mahangu_: doing what?
<silent_scream> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71293
<tristanmike> cius, do you have a "fader" button on your speakers, may have to toy with that, it always goes out on me without my knowledge
<silent_scream> thats my prob
<mahangu_> nalioth, added repo, did apt-get update, and then did apt-get install smeg
<mahangu_> it looks for  a python lib and doesnt find it
<mahangu_> says to check my sources.list
<nalioth> mahangu_: use the installsmeg script from the smeg homepage
<AdmiralSenn> okay, can anyone help me replace my sources.list?
<AdmiralSenn> somehow it's been deleted
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AdmiralSenn about sources
<nalioth> AdmiralSenn: you can use that one
<AdmiralSenn> thanks
<AdmiralSenn> oh crap
<AdmiralSenn> bunch of errors
<cius> tristanmike, AH!  found it! a setting with the obscure name "spread front to suround and center/LFE.  now all speakers work.  But, I though LFE was supposed to be some kind of software surround, not hardware...  maybe I don't know my own chipset well enough.
<cius> there was supposed to be an end quotation in there somewhere...
<tristanmike> cius, see, that was my problem, like why would "Wave" control my surround, oh well, it does
<mahangu_> nalioth, thanks
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell lastnode !smeg
<mahangu_> wtf
<nalioth> mahangu_: it's "ubotu tell <nick> about <factoid>
<cius> tristanmike, yea, I suppose the important thing is that it now works.  thanks again for you help!
<Trashcan> !tell lastnode about smeg
<os2mac> so can anyone speak to the problems I can expect by installing Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 8600?
<Tortel> !tell me about me
<KJ> hello
<tristanmike> cius, np
<Tortel> !tell works too
<KJ> its my first time to use linux
<KJ> can anyone teach me
<Tortel> !tell KJ about linux
<nalioth> KJ: wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<DAC1138> !tell KJ about books
<astrob24> !tell me about linux
<astrob24> !tell me about ubuntu
<DAC1138> !tell me about me
<nomasteryoda|w> youguys gonna burn out the bot
<nalioth> ubotu: botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<astrob24> :) lol
<mahangu_> ubotu, tell lastnode about smeg
<KJ> how can i share a folder under ubunto OS on a windows network?
<GhostFreeman> Can I ssh into an ubuntu system from gdm?
<DAC1138> that read wrong
<nalioth> KJ: yes you can. use samba
<DAC1138> i dont want to "play" with any bot
<GhostFreeman> let me make that clear, can I ssh in once it boots up GDM?
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell GhostFreeman about ssh
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: if your ubuntu is set up for ssh, yes
<astrob24> !tell me about ssh
<os2mac> !tell os2mac about Ubuntu
<GhostFreeman> I have sshd running in it
<KJ> how can i share a folder under ubunto OS on a windows network?
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: then go right ahead
<nalioth> KJ: linux is about helping ones self. samba is the protocol used to share folders with windows
<KJ> can anyone help?
<KJ> how can i share a folder under ubunto OS on a windows network?
<natedogg> Okay, I have not been able to get sound at all. Nothing when I login
<natedogg> Cannot play .wav files or mp3 files. I have installed all of the media codecs as directed in the unoffical guide
<natedogg> The machine i'm using is a laptop,
<natedogg> The choices of devices I have are: Inel-82801DB-ICH4 (Asla Mixer)
<natedogg>                                                       Analog Device AD1981B (OSS Mixer)
<natedogg> I have tried with both devices and none worked for some reason.
<natedogg> I have no idea why this is happening, I have done everything the Unnofical FAQ said to do to "Fix Sound" I would appericate any sort of help for this, THanks.
<CaptainMorgan> anybody recommend a virus scanner ? detector? not sure how it works for Linux/Ubuntu
<KJ> where can i get samba?
<vengeful> heheh
<DAC1138> CaptainMorgan, freshmeat.net can show you
<vengeful> Captain...you have to be very unlucky to get a virus in linux
<CaptainMorgan> hmm..k'
<os2mac> and very careless.
<DAC1138> vengeful, in linux, yes, but they can still hide in emails and be forwarded to windows machines on the network
<KJ> nalioth:where can i download samba
<os2mac> most virii are using windows exploits
<DAC1138> KJ, apt-get samba
<silent_scream> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71293          that's my prob...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell KJ about synaptic
<mahangu_> list of supported webcam drivers anyone?
<nalioth> KJ: google is a great teacher
<os2mac> KJ actually it should be apt-get install samba
<GhostFreeman> how do I get ubotu to talk to me
<GhostFreeman> I need to ask him about Samba
<DAC1138> GhostFreeman, buy it a drink
<vengeful> give him a sandwich
<natedogg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71303 anyone help me with my post
* GhostFreeman buys ubotu a drink and a sandwich
<nomasteryoda|w> !tell GhostFreeman about samba
<nomasteryoda|w> like that
<KJ> how is that nalioth?
<os2mac> !tell GhostFreeman about synaptic
<nalioth> KJ: you ask uncle google "samba howto" and learn
<KJ> does samba works on redhat too?
<nalioth> KJ: samba works on all *nix
<mahangu_> nalioth, web cam drivers supported by ubuntu?
<yaaar> word
<nalioth> mahangu_: some are
<yaaar> i'm having a dumb problem.....i can't seem to get my fat32 hard drive to mount read-write
<GhostFreeman> man, I haven't used this system in ages
<mahangu_> nalioth, is htere a list?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell yaaar about windowsdrives
<GhostFreeman> I still have all those KDE packages I need to remove!
<yaaar> i put umask=000 in the fstab, but
<nalioth> mahangu_: not sure
<mahangu_> nalioth, thanks
<silent_scream> !solve my problem
<ubotu> silent_scream: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<silent_scream> why are you sayng that ubotu?
<MadpilotPPC> !+ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<silent_scream> ?
<bob2> silent_scream: er, because you're being silly and expecting a perl script to help you
<mahangu_> nalioth, how do install .deb package?
<bob2> mahangu_: generally, you don't
<bob2> mahangu_: if you have to, sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<mahangu_> bob2, im downloading smeg.deb
<nalioth> mahangu_: use the script, it's easier
<mahangu_> nalioth, what script?
<altname> how do I mount my c drive?
<altname> pls I need this quick
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, it's a XP drive?
<altname> ntsf
<nalioth> mahangu_: the installsmeg script on the smeg homepage
<altname> i just need to access a file
<altname> just to read it
<nomasteryoda|w> we need to know altname
<nomasteryoda|w> to help you
<ScatterBrain> altname: do you know which /dev/hdX it is?
<altname> yes it's a xp drive
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<altname> it's drive c:
<vengeful> hehe
<altname> no idea which dev/hd it is
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, does not matter to linux if its c or x
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, open a terminal
<altname> how do I check
<altname> yes open
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo -s
<Thunderguy> Windows sets Letters to hard drives....
<Thunderguy> Linux != Windows
<nomasteryoda|w> fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda|w> to see which partition it is on
<altname> hda1
<ScatterBrain> altname: sudo fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda|w> or that
<altname> it's /dev/hda1
<Thunderguy> hd <- hard drive, a <- first hard drive, 1 <- first partition: HDA1 <- 1st hard drive, 1st partition
<ScatterBrain> altname: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/[mount point] 
<nomasteryoda|w> mkdir /mnt/windows
<nomasteryoda|w> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<solidgroove> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<Thunderguy> /dev <- a folder to keep track of all your devices
<bob2> solidgroove: complain on the forums, not here
<nomasteryoda|w> solidgroove, backports is broken
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<bob2> solidgroove: or, better still, don't use them
<altname> mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist
<altname>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<altname> how odd
<altname>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<altname> /dev/hda1               1        3590    28836643+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<altname> /dev/hda2   *        3591        4809     9791617+  83  Linux
<altname> /dev/hda3            4810        4866      457852+   5  Extended
<altname> /dev/hda5            4810        4866      457821   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<yaaar> nalioth; that script put a pretty weird line in my fstab....i mounted it, and for a minute it acted like it was working right.....i deleted a file from it, and moved one to it....but after those two operations, i can't delete any more files off it. wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<nalioth> yaaar: what script?
<yaaar> nalioth; the one that the bot gave me the link to.
<vengeful> nalioth..why kick him?
<nalioth> yaaar: winmac_fstab?
<ScatterBrain> Anyone know where I can get w32codecs if not from backports?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ScatterBrain about w32codecs
<yaaar> nalioth; i'd have rather just figured out the fstab line on my own....but it put in a line there, and i can mount the drive, but it's behaving weidly
<altname> test
<altname> bah sorry
<altname> pasted
<altname> I can't mount it for some reason
<nalioth> yaaar: the script has worked for hundreds of folks
<gp_aaron> what is winmac_fstab?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gp_aaron about ntfs
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, dude
<altname> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, did you type sudo
<gp_aaron> I know ntfs
<altname> yes
<gp_aaron> but what is winmac_fstab
<vengeful> altname do it without the / on the end
<gp_aaron> a script?
<pluffsy> anyone here who knows bluefish? couldn't find this in the wiki: where the heck is the menu (that I guess exists) for speedy access to all functions in the open file?
<altname> not working
<wickedpuppy> gp_aaron, you know whats fstab ?
<nalioth> gp_aaron: read waht the bot sent you
<altname> sudo mount /dev/hda1/ /mnt/windows
<altname> is what i'm doing
<altname> mount: special device /dev/hda1/ does not exist
<altname>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<gp_aaron> nalioth: oh
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, drop the "extra /"
<gp_aaron> I didn't notice the pm
<altname> my bad
<yaaar> nalioth; well, maybe it's worked for lot's of people.....but when i drag a file to that folder, i get "you do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<altname> okay
<altname> got it
<altname> thanks guys
<ScatterBrain> nalioth: Thanks.
<nomasteryoda|w> alt do you have a # or $ on terminal now?
<Thunderguy> altname:
<nalioth> yaaar: is it fat32?
<Thunderguy> That appears to be NTFS, I wouldn't recommend writing to it.
<yaaar> nalioth; yep
<gp_aaron> what is with the backports?
<nomasteryoda|w> Thunderguy, he wants one file from it
<nalioth> gp_aaron: down atm
<Thunderguy> k.
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, well??
<altname> I can't seem to open it
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, because you will not be able to see it
<nomasteryoda|w> using nautilus
<gp_aaron> (N)
<altname> what do I need to do then?
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, sudo nautilus --browser
<gp_aaron> brb
<nomasteryoda|w> altname, default setting for ntfs partitions is sudo access only
<altname> i see
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<altname> thnx I'm off
<altname> sleep
<altname> thnx again
<vengeful> cya
<yaaar> nalioth; i was able to delete one file, and to move one file to the drive. but since then it won't do anything....moving a file to the drive gives the above, and deleting gives "could not move item to .trash_todd. You do not have permission to write to the folder."
<silent_scream> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71293          that's my prob...
<yaaar> nalioth; if i try to delete the .trash_todd folder, it says "could not delete .trash_todd, because the disk it is on is read-only."
* Thunderguy learns how to install Ubuntu on windows
<nalioth> yaaar: open a terminal and type "man chmod"
<yaaar> nalioth; i am already familiar with chmod
<nalioth> yaaar: if it's fat32, change the permissions
<GhostFreeman> is ubuntu-desktop an important package?
<nomasteryoda|w> but you can only change permissons on the mount point
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: only when upgrading
<GhostFreeman> well i'm not upgrading
<GhostFreeman> i
<GhostFreeman> i
<yaaar> nalioth; i umounted it and mounted again and it now allows me to delete stuff again.....i just don't know why it spontaneously quit.
<GhostFreeman> i'm trying not to hit enter, and i'm also uninstalling all previous traces of samba so I can try again
<GhostFreeman> is it safe to remove it?
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: as long as you have it for major upgrades
<yaaar> nalioth; and what's with this trash folder on the disk? can i make that not be there?
<nalioth> GhostFreeman: like from hoary to breezy
<GhostFreeman> I don't think i'll be using Gnome for a while on this system, so i'll just pull it
<GhostFreeman> thanks
<mahangu_> anyone used webcams with ubuntu?
<vengeful> what do you use ghost
<nalioth> yaaar: the system makes a trash folder on each mounted partition, i believe
<nomasteryoda|w> wow... in the past hour 2 more updates are available... lol
<dooglus> yaaar: can you cd into the trash folder?
<yaaar> nalioth; yeah, i get it....i just don't like it
<GhostFreeman> Hoary
<yaaar> dooglus: yeah
<GhostFreeman> I had samba installed before but my previous success wasn't great so I decided to remove it
<dooglus> yaaar: what do you see if you cd into it, and then run this:
<vengeful> i meant windows manager
<dooglus> mount | grep "on $(/bin/df . | tail -1 | awk '{print $6}') "
<mahangu_> my device manager shows it
<GhostFreeman> it kept smbclient and samba-common though
<yaaar>  /dev/hdb1 on /media/storage type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<nalioth> yaaar: you dont like that. use kde. it hides trash(es) everywhere
<dooglus> what's dmask do?
<Thunderguy> Does apt-get dist-upgrade add in the new kernel?
<yaaar> dooglus: i dunno....that script made that line. i was used to using umask=000, but that didn't work today for some reason...
<dooglus> mount | grep "on $(/bin/df . | tail -1 | awk '{print $6}') "
<dooglus> oops
<GhostFreeman> I've had the same problem on my FAT32 drive
<propagandhi> Thunderguy: it does when i do it
<dooglus> dmask is "umask for directories", and it is the octal map of permissions that you do not want directories to have
<GhostFreeman> I can't write anything to it
<Thunderguy> k.
<dooglus> yaaar: what do you see if you "ls -ld ." in the trash folder?
<Toma-> anyone know if k-jofol can do winamp modern skins?
<nomasteryoda|w> GhostFreeman, can you do it as sudo?
<bob2> mahangu_: lots of people are
<GhostFreeman> I haven't tried
<bob2> mahangu_: you really do need to provide a lot more detail, tho
<GhostFreeman> I havent been on this system in so long
<esac> does anybody know if it is possible to use fluxbox style tabs in gnome ? any add ins or anything ?
<bob2> Thunderguy: depends
<GhostFreeman> i'll try with Sudo, though
<yaaar> dooglus; drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 16384 2005-10-02 22:09 .
<mahangu_> bob2, logitech quick cam zoom, xsane picks it up
<bob2> Thunderguy: if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, yes, if there is a new default one, you will get it
<mahangu_> but wont scan from it
<bob2> esac: that's a metacity thing, not a gnome thing
<bob2> esac: you can use metacity with gnome if you like
<dooglus> yaaar: I just noticed - you can delete now anyway - so we're not going to be able to work out what was wrong I guess
<propagandhi> esac: have you looked at art.gnome.org
<yaaar> dooglus: no, it stopped working again
<bob2> esac: er, you can use fluxbox if you like
<zone17> Hi, how many packages does ubuntu actually contain? Both stable, unstable and so? How can I get a complete overview without searching for a specific package?
<esac> err i dont mean style of the tabs, i mean being able to middle click a window and drag it onto another, and have it add it as a tab to that window
<yaaar> dooglus: again i was able to do 2 things. i deleted one item, moved one, and now it won't let me anymore
<mahangu_> bob2, failed to start scanner - invalid argument
<nomasteryoda|w> zone17, huh?
<nomasteryoda|w> like why>
<nomasteryoda|w> zone17, there are as many as you need...
<bob2> zone17: on the order of 15 000
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<bob2> zone17: perhaps 2 or 3 versions of each
<nomasteryoda|w> 15,000
<nomasteryoda|w> +
<yaaar> dooglus: the perms on the folder show 777
<GhostFreeman> anyways, im going back into Windows
<zone17> I found it, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<GhostFreeman> oops wrong channel
<bob2> esac: if you want that, perhaps you want fluxbox as your wm
<dooglus> yaaar: so what do you see if you "/bin/rm -fr trash" in the parent of the trash folder?  (assuming you want to delete all the contents)
<propagandhi> cant u just set Synaptic to list the packages alphabetically
<Trashcan> stop talking about trash, its making xchat beep :p
<esac> bob2: ive tried it and in all other aspects i don't like fluxbox. just the tabs and grouping
<pbutter> hey guys, i just installed a new copy of ubuntu, however its on a real old laptop... how can i make it not so bloated
<pbutter> i was thinking about going back to debian sid becuase it runs faster, but ubuntu is so nice, how can i make it go faster?
<dooglus> Trashcan: there used to be a guy here called radeon who complained much the same whenever anyone talked about their graphics card...
<yaaar> dooglus:
<yaaar> todd@todd:/media/storage$ rm -rf .Trash-todd/
<yaaar> rm: cannot remove `.Trash-todd//avg6db_f.dat': Read-only file system
<zone17> nomasteryoda|w, as many as I need, how would u know? :P
<yaaar> rm: cannot remove `.Trash-todd//Audio Books Stephen King - Dark Tower I - The Gunslinger Complete.mp3': Read-only file system
<zone17> nomasteryoda|w, the information is for a specific project
<nomasteryoda|w> zone17, i mean as many as you could need.. if you want to use Ubuntu... and can build most anything you need
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<dooglus> yaaar: and what about "df .Trash-todd/avg6db_f.dat" ?
<yaaar> dooglus: don't you mean du?
<dooglus> no
<Davey> how can I umount the ubuntu live cd to load in something else? :/
<yaaar> uh...ok....
<yaaar> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<yaaar> /dev/hdb1            244992064 219303440  25688624  90% /media/storage
<dooglus> du will show disk usage.  i want to know the filesystem
<bob2> yaaar: that's pretty clear.../media/storage is mounted read-only
<nomasteryoda|w> chimpee, and apt-get here
<nomasteryoda|w> chimpee, and suse
<bob2> yaaar: show us the output of "mount | grep storage"
<TrekCycling> can anyone give me an idea of where the best place to put a global environmental variable is in Ubuntu?
<bob2> TrekCycling: to do what?
<yaaar> bob2: so, if it's mounted read-only, why did it let me delete the files right after i mounted it?
<chimpee> nomasteryoda|w, hmmm?
<TrekCycling> bob2, I want to define where to find JAVA_HOME, CATALINA_HOME, ANT_HOME, things like that...
<Davey> anyone? :)
<damed124> can somebody help me i got a question
<dooglus> bob2, he showed it before.  it's mounted rw
<yaaar> bob2: /dev/hdb1 on /media/storage type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<TrekCycling> bob2, Also add eclipse manually to the PATH
<TrekCycling> I'm used to Red Hat and putting it in /etc/profile.d/java.sh
<Trashcan> damed124 : dont ask to ask, just ask
<damed124> can somebody teach me to install things
<propagandhi> zone17: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bob2> yaaar: ? that seems unrelated.
<Trashcan> !tell damed124 about packages
<yaaar> bob2: what seems unrelated? that's the output of the command you asked me to run...
<bob2> yaaar: ls -ld /media/storage/.Trash-todd//avg6db_f.dat
<dooglus> bob2: I don't think that's unrelated.  that's the device his trash is on, I think
<bob2> TrekCycling: /etc/bash.bashrc or so
<Zealot> hello?
<Zealot> jo
<yaaar> bob2: -r--r--r--  1 root root 34786 2005-05-09 01:51 /media/storage/.Trash-todd//avg6db_f.dat
<nalioth> ubotu: tell damed124 about synaptic
<bob2> damed124: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<TrekCycling> also, anyone know where to find mysql? I'm using Colony 5 and it's not in the repositories
<bob2> TrekCycling: sure it is
* Trashcan removes 'trash' from his highlighting
<Zealot> so is there a way you can raise the resolution above 1024x768?!
<bob2> TrekCycling: mysql-server
<pluffsy> how do you people jump between functions in kate, gedit or bluefish?
<bob2> Zealot: of course...http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zealot about fixres
<pluffsy> functions in the source that is...
<bob2> pluffsy: by using emacs
<Zealot> thanks guys!
<dooglus> pluffsy: get a proper editor!
<bob2> yaaar: ls -ld /media/storage/.Trash-todd/
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, ah those are not source editors
<TrekCycling> I can't find it under "Add Applications"
!alindeman:*! Regional server split; affected users ~ 365
<Colloid> when's breezy due?
<wickedpuppy> TrekCycling, use synaptic
<wickedpuppy> Colloid, 13th
<bob2> TrekCycling: then ignore that
<propagandhi> thats weird
<yaaar> drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 16384 2005-10-02 22:09 /media/storage/.Trash-todd/
<bob2> TrekCycling: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<vengeful> i have the preview on colloid..seems to work fine
<esac> this is a general linux question, but is it possible to "copy" the output to stdout to a file. for example, i run "sudo apt-get install fluxbox", i want the output to be saved to ~/installs/fluxbox, but also print output to stdout so that if there is an interactive prompt i can still respond
<propagandhi> all the users on the asimov server are going fast
* apokryphos wonders why the Colony 5 note was removed from the topic :/
<Colloid> esac: absolutely
<wickedpuppy> esac, tee
<apokryphos> *Colony 5 (and release-date note)
<TrekCycling> Thanks
<esac> thank you wickedpuppy
<nalioth> apokryphos: fix it
<dooglus> bob2: how would you go to the next function in emacs?
<wickedpuppy> dooglus, ask in #emacs
<TrekCycling> Weird that there's a difference between synaptic and Add Applications. Cool
<KJ> thanks a lot
<NoNick> hello
<wickedpuppy> TrekCycling, i never use add application :P
<dooglus> wickedpuppy: I did, but he's not in there.
<wickedpuppy> who is he ?
<MrShifty|lappy> bob2: nalioth said that you're the person to ask about wireless card support
<damed124> i still dont understand on how to install
<wickedpuppy> damed124, which part ?
<dooglus> wickedpuppy: I was asking bob2.  he suggested "use emacs" when pluffsy asked how to jump between functions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<mae> whats a good source code editor?
<pluffsy> but I usually write code on my mac. and I have a deadline on a php project tomorrow, so I really don't have time to learn emacs tonight even though it's probably a great editor, and I'm trying to learn it.
<pluffsy> I just need something with a gui that highlights text, have some way to jump between functions and can indent lines.
<MadpilotPPC> damed124, how to install what?
<damed124> to install things on ubuntu
<TrekCycling> wickedpuppy, Thanks. :-)
<pluffsy> wickedpuppy, is bluefish not? is the site bullshitting me :( "Bluefish is a powerful editor for experienced web designers and programmers. "
<TrekCycling> thanks, bob2
<MadpilotPPC> !tell damed124 about synaptic
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, bluefish or not ?
<dooglus> pluffsy: sounds like emacs to me.
<wickedpuppy> what am i to make of this question ?
<damed124> install like programs and stuff like that
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: guess bob2 aint here atm (he knows everything)
<MadpilotPPC> damed124, see the msg you just got from ubotu, it's got a good URL in it...
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, bluefish = web editor ... do you code java in dreamweaver ?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | Breezy Colony 5 (official release: Oct 13): http://tinyurl.com/85dry | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation - http://doc.ubuntu.com | Upgrading to breezy? http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes | Use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for pasting
<Rylie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MadpilotPPC> wickedpuppy, Bluefish itself is now coded in Bluefish, according to their own website...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<DavidLeeRoth> its easy apt-get install dist-upgrade
<DavidLeeRoth> thats it
<Zealot> i went through the xserv thingy but nothing happened
<Zealot> it still wont let me go above 1024
<pluffsy> dooglus: but it seems like I would have to learn atleast 30 short cuts to get anything done :p seems a bit much for an evening. damn... maybe that's the only way on linux.
<wickedpuppy> no kid ... well guess you can do mysql in notepad too .. but who does ?
<vengeful> whats your q mrshifty..im no where near as good as bob2 but i managed to get it working on 3 systems
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, why you need to jump to functions ??? won't scroll down do the job ?
<Babbage> Hello, I don't seem to get /dev/scd0 appearing any more, even when there is a CD in the drive.   Have I screwed up (1) udev (2) hotplug or (3) something else?
<propagandhi> Zealot: whats your max resolution
<dooglus> pluffsy: you don't need to learn anything - just use the gui
<Zealot> well it says its 1024x768
<nalioth> Zealot: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the resolutions you want
<damed124> thanks everybody who helped me
<propagandhi> Zealot: yeah but what resolution are you seeking
<fivre> Hey, I remember having a script that would automatically detect, mount, add to /etc/fstab, and set to mount at startup all available partitions. Does anyone know where to find it?
<Zealot> 1152x8something, i dont remember the exact number
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fivre about ntfs
<NoNick> fivre : Google
<Zealot> i went through this xserver thingy
<Zealot> and nothing happened
<nalioth> Zealot: i just sent you a command to try
<propagandhi> well you'd need to know what resolution you want
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, does your graphics card support those numbers ???
<Babbage> Zealot, probably 864 if it's a 4:3 aspect ratio
<Zealot> yeah
<Zealot> i used to use it on windows
<fivre> thanks nalioth
<Gorth> !multimedia
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<pluffsy> wickedpuppy, well I can, but it takes hell of a lot more time having to scroll by hand every time I switch function. having to remember in which order the functions are in the file, etc.
<yaaar> man this is ridiculous. does anybody have any clue why when i mount this fat32 drive i can delete 1 file, and then it starts acting like it's read-only?
<Toma-> how do u list what files came with a deb package?
<Zealot> what is the PCI bus idenitfier and how do i find out what it is?
<Colloid> i'm excited for breezy, is it sexier?
<pluffsy> should I use xemacs or emacs?
<Colloid> any change to the wireless support for lappys
<Babbage> yaaar, does "mount" say that it IS read-only?
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, if you have too much functions in one file ... it means you need to break it to header files
<MadpilotPPC> Colloid, wireless has gotten a lot better overall in Breezy, apparently
<dooglus> pluffsy: it doesn't matter
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, pls ... try both and choose what you want
<Zealot> so does anyone know what i can do
<Babbage> pluffsy, why not just use tags?
<propagandhi> breezy does have some graphical enhancements, but its not just the look that gets better
<Colloid> MadpilotPPC: apparantly?
<Zealot> how do i find what the pci bus identifier is
<pluffsy> dooglus, thanks.
* Davey stabs the livecd
<Babbage> !lspci
<ubotu> Babbage: What?
<MadpilotPPC> apparently, then... ;)
<Davey> umount you bastid!
<pluffsy> Babbage, sorry?
<yaaar> Babbage: no. and like i said, it lets me delete one file each time i mount it. then....no more
<Zealot> or the video card bus identifier
<Babbage> Zealot, use lspci
<dooglus> (well, it does kind of matter, but not to you)
<Zealot> what is that and how do i use it :P
<calc> Zealot: run it at command line
<Babbage> yaaar, what does /var/log/messages tell you about what is happening?
<calc> it ls the pci bus
<calc> like ls for the fs
<Babbage> Hello, I don't seem to get /dev/scd0 appearing any more, even when there is a CD in the drive.   Have I screwed up (1) udev (2) hotplug or (3) something else?
<calc> eg
<calc> 0000:01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]  (Secondary)
<Colloid> can anyone verify that wireless support is better in breezy?
<propagandhi> i cna
<propagandhi> can
<Zealot> but i still cant get my resolution to go any higher
<calc> Colloid: for small values of better yes
<nalioth> Colloid: of course it is
<wickedpuppy> Babbage, cd is cdrom0 cdrom1 ??
<Davey> Colloid, it doesn't detect my laptop NIC, need ndiswrapper for that
<durt> i cant say its any different colloid
<calc> aiui breezy+1 will have network manager integration
<nalioth> Zealot: when you run the dpkg-reconfigure, do you see the section for resolutions?
<vengeful> colloid theres still no out of the box wpa support atm
<vengeful> wep works ok though
<calc> hopefully with proper wpa-supplicant support as well
<vengeful> even on little unkown wireless cards
<Zealot> how do i run that?
<Babbage> wickedpuppy, yes, it should be but of course that is (I think) usually just a symlink to /dev/scd*
<propagandhi> they've added better bluetooth utilities et
<propagandhi> etc
<Zealot> nalioth, how do i run that
<calc> vengeful: wep of course being less than useless
<vengeful> whys that calc?
<calc> vengeful: it gives you a false sense of security since it can be broken in roughly 5min
<nalioth> Zealot: open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the resolutions you want
<wickedpuppy> Babbage, mine are pointing to hdc and hdd
<wickedpuppy> n ot to scd
<wickedpuppy> not
<Babbage> calc, not that quickly and it depends on traffic volume.  4h-8h is more realistic for a busy network
<calc> vengeful: the only really secure wireless stuff right not that i know of is the wpa2/aes stuff
<propagandhi> and it can take days
<svref> I'm halfway through an install.  I need to make a swap FILE.  I need root privs to make a swap file.  Ubuntu hasn't asked me to set a root password yet.  What is it until then?
<calc> Babbage: iirc the amount needed if the network is at peak utilization was about 5min
<Babbage> wickedpuppy, are you running udevd?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell svref about root
<vengeful> calc...if i lived near people capable of that...i think id have problems hehe
<calc> Babbage: though i don't remember where i read that, was a couple years ago
<wickedpuppy> i am running breezy ...
<wickedpuppy> aren't you ?
<Babbage> No, I am running Hoary
<wickedpuppy> i don't think there is any difference ... unless you recompiled the kernel
<yaaar> Babbage: man, i get really strange errors in the log: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2726
<Gorth> hey guys
<Zealot> how do i tell it to add an asterik to another screen resolution option?
<Gorth> when i watch DVDs
<Gorth> it'll like
<Thunderguy> Is this pre-release of breezy, going to be the real release exactly as it is in the pre?
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, use space
<Babbage> No, I just installed 2.6.11-1-386
<Gorth> pause for a split second
<Gorth> every few seconds
<Gorth> is that normal
<wickedpuppy> billy@wicked1:/dev$ uname -r
<wickedpuppy> 2.6.12-9-386
<MadpilotPPC> Gorth, the ENTER key is not punctuation...
<Gorth> sorry :(
<vengeful> calc they have a higher lvl on encryption now
<Zealot> ok i added the asteriks to the new resolutions and still the screen resolution app wont let me go higheer
<MadpilotPPC> !tell Gorth about dma
<vengeful> most people say wep is more secure than wpa..i dont pretend to be an expert tho
<Gorth> thanks!
<calc> vengeful: you sure you aren't getting that backwards?
<Babbage> vengeful, no, they don't say that at all.
<yaaar> calc: was thinking the same thing
<Zealot> so the xserver program isnt working what should i do?
<nalioth> Zealot: uncheck the ones you DONT want
<calc> vengeful: otherwise where did you ever hear wep was better?
<Zealot> nalioth, do i have to do that?
<calc> vengeful: WEP was cracked many years ago its considered less than useless by pretty much everyone
<vengeful> a few friends mentioned it
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, have you installed the drivers ? changed xorg.conf for the driver if necessary and so on and on ?
<dooglus> pluffsy: if you're going to be editing PHP code, xemacs comes with a php-mode, and emacs doesn't.
<calc> vengeful: with the right software you don't even have to think to crack it
<calc> vengeful: now WPA/TKIP isn't much better than WEP but it is better
<dooglus> pluffsy: you can download php-mode for GNU Emacs, (emacs) - but XEmacs has it already.
<calc> vengeful: WPA2/AES is secure
<Zealot> wickedpuppy, how do i know what drivers to install and where do i get them?
<vengeful> ah my router doesnt support wpa2 or aes anyway
<yaaar> calc: well, the big crack in wep was fixed a couple years ago. it isn't completely useless anymore....would take a good deal of effort to break into, but can be accomplished within the day or week most times
<calc> vengeful: WPA/TKIP was a stopgap measure since AES in hardware takes a lot of processing power
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, what graphics card are you using ?? nvidia ? ati ?
<calc> yaaar: wasn't the fix for wep to use non standard stuff from eg cisco?
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, you are not a newbie to linux ... are you ?
<calc> yaaar: iirc the standard wep is still insecure
<Zealot> wickedpuppy, ati radeon 9200 se
<Zealot> wickedpuppy, sorta
<dooglus> vengeful: it goes like this : unencrypted < WEP < WPA < WPA2
<calc> yaaar: which was the whole point for coming out with wpa/wpa2
<wickedpuppy> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<wickedpuppy> there you go
<yaaar> calc: no, there's a second revision of wep, like around 2002. and it no longer has the unprotected 24 bit section of the key out there
<wickedpuppy> read and follow it Zealot  :P
<Zealot> thanks obuto
<Zealot> ubotu*
<calc> yaaar: hmm ok
<yaaar> calc: that was the big easy crack. now you have to actually do the brute-force way, which takes a while
<wickedpuppy> Zealot, ubotu is a bot
<calc> yaaar: ah
<mahangu> woo!
<vengeful> i use 128 bit
<mahangu> wtf it works anyway!
<mahangu> yeehah
<Babbage> yaaar, those messages mean that your FAT32 filesystem is fucked up.   The Linux FAT32 driver goes readonly to avoid fucking it up even more.
<mahangu> dude ubuntu rocks
<nalioth> Babbage: watch your tongue, please
<mahangu> here i was trying to compile drivers, but i thought wait a min
<mahangu> dropped back to the shell and did camgrab
<mahangu> presto :)
<calc> i just use aes, it isn't going to get cracked anytime in the next few decades
<yaaar> Babbage: well, that's a pita. luckily, i have enough space to backup all of it and reformat. you don't think that indicates any hardware problem, do you?
<Babbage> cafuego,
<Babbage> yaaar, you could just run fsck.fat
<mahangu> now to find an im client that supports web cam
<Zealot> how do i see what version of ubuntu i have?
<yaaar> Babbage: will that work while the drive is pretending it's ro?
<nalioth> Zealot: in a term, type "lsb_release -a"
<dooglus> yaaar: probably it came from powering down / crashing with unwritten changes.
<yaaar> hmmm
<dooglus> yaaar: you could try using windows scandisk to see if that can fix it - but backup first.
<calc> or /etc/issue
<yaaar> dooglus: well....if i had windows
<Babbage> yaaar, "DriveReady SeekComplete Error" is an error from the drive.  So you could have a problem.  Try using PIO mode instead of DMA and see if the problem goes away
<user_> how to update video card hir in ubuntu?
<yaaar> right on. well, it's late round here, so i'm crashing. catch you all later.
<Babbage> wickedpuppy, I think my hard disk looks like a SCSI disk simply because it's SATA.    I didn't even know...
<dallas> Any tips for getting a Radeon X700 working?
<tritium> !tell dallas about ati
<mahangu> any debian IM clients that support webcam>
<pluffsy> damn my emacs doesn't seem to have default support for php. is it complicated to add support?
<adrian_h> OK, how can I get wireless working? "ifup eth1" gives me a "No such device" error
<poningru> mahangu: its in the works
<poningru> gaim-vv
<dallas> OK now that I've RTFM I'd like some help please
<poningru> dallas: dude the ati cards will generall give you trouble
<tritium> adrian_h, does ifconfig list eth1?  What kind of chipset?
<poningru> I would wait couple of days till Oct-13
<vengeful> which card adrian?
<poofyhair> ouch
<Nelo> Ubuntu in a laptop, when typing some text all the sudden other application takes focus. This makes typing a pain any ideas?
<adrian_h> tritium and vengeful: ifconfig doesn't list eth1. I have a Dell Latitude D610, which uses Intel PRO/wireless 2915 A/B/G (according to http://rdo.homelinux.org/ubuntu-linux-on-a-dell-latitude-d610/ )
<poningru> when breazy comes out its going to have lots more hardware detection (hopefully work was done on ati cards)
<CarlFK> Nelo - hoary or breezy?>
<dooglus> Nelo: are you touching the mousepad?
<Babbage> Nelo, usually that happens because you brush the touchpad with part of your hand or your sleeve
<vengeful> adrian...i have the pro wireless and it was detected ok in ubuntu
<Nelo> hoary
<Babbage> Nelo, so try switching from point-to-focus to click-to-focus and see if the problem goes away
<poningru> dallas: also is it just not working?
<Nelo> CarlFK, dooglus andBabbage thanks..
<poningru> dallas: as opposed to 3d not working?
<yarddog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dallas> OK what's the default PCI identifier for the AGP slot?  Well I'm trying to get 3D working but now X is boned
<adrian_h> vengeful: How can you tell? Does "ifup eth1" work for you?
<Nelo> Babbage where do i change this?
<tritium> ipw2915?  hmm, I don't know if the ipw2100 or ipw2200 drivers will support that.  I tend to doubt it
<adrian_h> tritium: I installed the ipw2200 drivers, on that Web page's recommendation.
<Babbage> Nelo, depends on your window manager, I don't know which the default WM is, I'm new to Ubuntu.
<crimsun> the 2915 is driven by the ipw2200 driver.
<Nelo> ok. thanks
<yarddog> that wiki page works
<tritium> ah, thanks, crimsun
<crimsun> np
<tritium> adrian_h, how did you install them?  is this hoary, and you compiled more recent modules?
<johnfights> how do you get sound working in ubuntu
<kevogod> Breezy does not identify the title of the "Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne" play disc when mounted. Hoary did.
<adrian_h> tritium: This is Kubuntu, and I did compile recent modules by following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<calc> 2915 is nice i replaced the broadcom wireless in my amd64 with it
<Babbage> Which bit of software is supposed to create /dev/scd0 ?  udev?  hotplug?
<tritium> ok, adrian_h.  Is the module loaded currently?
<crimsun> Babbage: udev.
<adrian_h> tritium: According to "lsmod | grep ipw2200", yes.
<tritium> johnfights, please provide more details on your sound setup
<Colloid> hi i'm ubuntu
<tritium> adrian_h, okay, and ifconfig does not list it?
<adrian_h> tritium: Correct. ifconfig lists only eth0 (ethernet) and lo
<LaptopZZ> has anyone had a problem with the installer for 5.10 locking up at 'checking if image is initramfs'?
<tritium> crimsun, heh, I should have read modinfo ipw2200 more carefully ;)
<chimpee> i want to start an enterprise ubuntu distro
<nalioth> tritium: you in here causing trouble again?
<tritium> nalioth, definitely
<johnfights> i have a sound blaster live pci card and just installed ubuntu 5.10
<Babbage> crimsun, Thanks.    The link is not getting created.  How do I diagnose the problem?
<poningru> chimpee: rofl
<crimsun> chimpee: erm, there already exists one.
<poningru> chimpee: there already is one
<poningru> and its free
<chimpee> where where
<crimsun> the same place you download the "non-enterprise" edition
<poningru> ubuntulinux.org
<poningru> dude its one and the same
<crimsun> Babbage: look in dmesg
<tritium> adrian_h, hmm...
<chimpee> well if its the same what makes it enterprise?
<CarlFK> is there any support (.debs) for cifs?   http://linux-cifs.samba.org/
<calc> chimpee: how long they support it
<adrian_h> tritium: Does it make any difference that I'm currently using eth0?
<calc> iirc 6.04 is going to be an enterprise release
<tritium> no, adrian_h
<tritium> adrian_h, any clues from dmesg, or any of the logfiles in /var/log?
<adrian_h> tritium: What should I grep for?
<chimpee> calc: is there a 6.04 preview?
<CarlFK> hmm, maybe it is built in...
<calc> chimpee: no 5.10 isn't even officially released yet
<chimpee> or a wiki
<dooglus> Nelo: apparently you can add a line saying "        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"" to your xorg.conf, in the synaptics section.  this will turn off the touchpad while you're typing.
<tritium> adrian_h, perhaps Intel, or ipw
<Babbage> brb, trying 2.6.10 instead.
<calc> chimpee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<chimpee> methinks they should be separate for home desktop and enterprise
<Colloid> hi, i'm ubuntu
<Colloid> how are you?
<kithe> hi, can I make a usb stick too boot the ubuntu installation from as possible with debian?
<crimsun> kithe: yes
<adrian_h> tritium: The dmesg lines about "ipw2200" look normal, and /var/log/messages looks fine
<johnfights> tritium, is there more you need to know
<calc> chimpee: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-September/010876.html
<kithe> crimsun: and pointing me to a guide or telling me how? I really need it
<tritium> johnfights, I didn't see anything from you, sorry
<dooglus> Nelo: that's not quite right.  but read here, under "stopping accidental clicks" for details: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad
<CarlFK> hmm, case anyone wants to know, cifs is in //dell17/dvd on /mnt/smb/dell17/dvd type cifs (rw,mand)
<johnfights> i have a sound blaster live pci card and just installed ubuntu 5.10
<crimsun> johnfights: what's the issue?
<Colloid> I SAID HI I'M UBUNTU, HOW ARE YOU, GOD DAMN IT
<crimsun> Colloid: chill. Now.
<nalioth> Colloid: please d00d
<steeltf>  guys what should i do with my life? i know this is a bit off topic but i wanted to be a programmer and so i studied that when i was young but i feel like cage fighting might be my true calling or maybe writing. i dont know guys. im confued. any thoughts?
<Nelo> dooglus thanks
<Colloid> steelf: become a lizard person
<nalioth> steeltf: steel-cage-writer
<chimpee> calc nice.. thanks..
<CarlFK> steeltf - go beet on Colloid?
<dooglus> Nelo: looks like you have to turn on SHMConfig, then run that syndaemon thing.
<AdmiralSenn> gah
<AdmiralSenn> smeg is giving me grief
<chimpee> Dapper Drake eh?
<chimpee> what's a dapper
<johnfights> i put in a music cd and there is no sound
<AdmiralSenn> says it needs python-xdg greater than or equal to .14, but I have .9-1
<AdmiralSenn> !tell me about smeg
<crispynix> AdmiralSenn: try a menu editor with a less sucky name --- I think GNOME comes with one now. again.
<chimpee> 6.04 is a special number for me
<adrian_h> tritium: How does Linux know what my wireless interface is called? Is that entirely based on what I put in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Nelo> dooglus thanks again...
<kithe> anyone able to help me out with making a usb stick for booting ubuntu installation program so I can do a ftp install?
<chimpee> i think i'll go to montreal
<johnfights> cd player thing comes up but it doesnt play
<AdmiralSenn> or.. I could just find out how to install it
<crimsun> johnfights: ok, those are two completely different issues
<dooglus> Nelo: no problem.  i just learned all that too - I'm about to restart X to try "iPod style circular scrolling" :)
<crimsun> johnfights: first, do you have sound outside of using the cd player?
<johnfights> no
<johnfights> dont have sound in anything
<crimsun> johnfights: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<pluffsy> how is curly braces made under linux?
<crimsun> {}  <-- ?
<HrdwrBob> pluffsy: press shift [ ?
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, the same way as in windows
<nalioth> AdmiralSenn: use the installsmeg script
<chimpee> dapper is actually a synonym of red hat....
<AdmiralSenn> I did
<AdmiralSenn> it broke
<pluffsy> damn... guess there is something wrong with keyboard encoding then... if it should work as normal (even though I don't know how you do under windows).
<johnfights> where is amixer
<AdmiralSenn> got it
<AdmiralSenn> used the tarball
<crimsun> johnfights: open a Terminal and type it
<chimpee> who decided to make the next version 6.04 ? why not 6.0 ?
<oneifreak> chimpee: its based on the release year and month
<chimpee> ahhh
<chimpee> smart
<yarddog> clever
<AdmiralSenn> stupid thing
<chimpee> look for "604" ... you'll find a bunch of fluoro blacklight hippies on lsd on the beaches of goa
<johnfights> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory
<johnfights>  (another problem just found out firefox wont start)
<Babbage> Oh, FFS!   If I boot 2.6.10-5-386 then sound and CD work but my GPS device does not.  If I boot 2.6.11-1-386, the GPS device works, but sound ancd CD do not!    ARGH!
<BinaryDigit> heh
<chimpee> 6.04 should have alot of appeal for the acid heads hehe
<MiksuFI> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has experience with a WLAN running on the Buffalo WBR2G54 router and a Ralink RT 2500 pci card. It seems that ubuntu 5.04 does not understand the pci card.
<BinaryDigit> 5.10 breey does :)
<yarddog> how about 9.10
<MiksuFI> haha serious
<BinaryDigit> i have a ralink rt 2500 on both my pc and laptop and it worked out of the box!!!!
<BinaryDigit> i was so happy :)
<tolstoy> I used serpentine to burn a CD from flac files, but when I insert the new CD, every track has the same title.  Anyone else seen this?
<dooglus> chimpee: what's the acid connection with 6.04?
<MiksuFI> so i should download the 5.10
<crimsun> johnfights: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<BinaryDigit> i recommend it, if you are doing a new install anyway
<MiksuFI> ok thank you
<vengeful> depends how hard you wanna work..i guess hehehe
<offby3> Hi. Can anyone here tell me how to modify the executable path for gnome applications (NOT ones that are run in terminals, but launched from a GUI launcher)
<MiksuFI> btw, if i did try to make it run on 5.04, what should i do
<kithe> does ubuntu have a boot.img like debian does?=
<BinaryDigit> alot of people suggest ndiswrapper
<vengeful> tried google already Miksu?
<chimpee> dooglus: someone on acid looked at mailbag 604 and he thought it was "GOA"
<offby3> Background (such as it is): I want to run Eclipse.  My JRE is added to my path in .bashrc.  Eclipse can't find that, apparently, since it's added to my path only in bash shells.
<chimpee> dooglus: goa  happened to be the cradle of acid heads back then
<MiksuFI> vengeful i thought this place had the "free support" tag on it :)
<vengeful> its not that miksu
<vengeful> its just a specific question about hardware
<chimpee> and that's where psychedelic trance music originates from
<vengeful> and theres more chance of a user on a forum having it that someone here
<johnfights> crimsun, want me to paste you the output in a message since i cant go to that site right now and paste
<chimpee> so 604 means "trance music on the beaches of goa on a couple hits of acid" lol
<MiksuFI> i apologize. that was the only problem anyway
<Babbage> offby3, create and edit ~/.xsession
<offby3> I see
<MiksuFI> i have this  thought that iwhen i get it to run my wlan the web is there and i do know  how to find help elsewhere
<dooglus> chimpee: interesting.  never heard of it before.  http://fusionanomaly.net/604.html
<johnfights> 0000:00:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<vengeful> not a bad idea miksu
<BinaryDigit> MiksuFI definately download breezy, you'll be happy :)
<offby3> Is that a bash script?  I have a LOT of sub-divided common behaviour for my bashrc, split over a few files -- can I use the same logic?
<vengeful> just theres no one here active with same config
<offby3> And...  how much overlap should there be?
<MiksuFI> i will right now.
<dooglus> offby3: are you using gnome?
<offby3> And... Will both .bashrc and .xsession be loaded if I open an xterm?
<offby3> dooglus, yes
<Babbage> offby3, it is an executable.  It gets run.  It can be anyuthing.   A binary if you want!
<dooglus> offby3: gnome doesn't use .xsession.
<offby3> Ah
<crimsun> johnfights: cat /proc/asound/modules
<dooglus> offby3: put it in ~/.gnomerc instead
<johnfights> BinaryDigit, how do you upgrade to breezy do you need to download a new cd
<crimsun> johnfights: (that should not return anything)
<offby3> dooglus, then the same questions apply
<Babbage> offby3, NO.   .xsession is run to establish the X session.  RTFM...
<dooglus> offby3: alternatively, put ". ~/.xsession" in ~/.gnomerc
<crimsun> johnfights: you need to compile the snd-ca0106 driver
<crimsun> !tell johnfights about alsa-source
<dooglus> the latter is better.
<pluffsy> I usually do shift-alt-8 or 9. but that produces nothing...
<pluffsy> I've selected macintosh and swedish in the keyboard setup.
<pluffsy> at doesn't work too... :/
<pluffsy> all under gnomoe
<fivre> hey is there a good standalone hotkey manager that can do more the default gnome app?
<pluffsy> can I make a manual shortcut? like create those chars from the function keys or something? til I find a less hacky solution.
<crimsun> johnfights: I just sent you instructions on how to make your sound card work under Ubuntu
<Babbage> dooglus, no, that isn't such a good plan, because one of the things people might do in $HOME/.xsession is run Gnome...
<dooglus> .gnomerc is only run once, when gnome starts, but its settings will be inherited by all programs run in gnome (if they are inheritable)
<johnfights> k thank you i will do that
<MiksuFI> wow this channel is awesome :) expect me to reappear with a standalone ubuntu system
<MiksuFI> no more ****!X windows
<BinaryDigit> woo hoo
<vengeful> that was my thought miksu
<crimsun> johnfights: when you get to the dpkg-reconfigure stage, it will ask you two questions. Answer "no" to plug 'n' play and "yes" to debugging symbols.
<vengeful> you pick up loads of useful stuff here
<chimpee> dooglus: oh and look at that.. 604 in 6 < 0 > 4 represents the collapse of the 10 dimensional universe into the infinitemisily small 6 dimension universe and our expanding 4 dimensional universe, hence the big bang...
<offby3> dooglus, that kind of concerns me...  I want to have a consistent set of {MAN,LD_LIBRARY,}PATH variables in my gnome apps and terminal apps -- how can I normalize this?
<MiksuFI> do you think that my experience with litestep is going to be useful
<crimsun> johnfights: and make sure you select the ca0106 driver.
<cosimo321> Hello all
<BinaryDigit> hi cosimo321
<crimsun> johnfights: if you get tripped up, I've helped dozens of people on the forum. Just search for ca0106.
<cosimo321> can someon tell me how to open all permissions for files in ubuntu breezy?
<vengeful> breezy is nice and easy..id ont think youl have any problems
<MCJedi> hello, i'm having  a problem getting ncurses-devel to install, can someone give me a step by step on this?
<dooglus> offby3: just have ~/.gnomerc do a ". ~/.bash_profile", and set all environment variables in ~/.bash_profile
<vengeful> unless you have some very exotic hardware
<crimsun> MCJedi: sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev
<johnfights> k
<offby3> Hrm.
<offby3> I'll try that.
<offby3> Hopefully it'll work.
<chimpee> so Ubuntu 6.04 will be representative of Dr. Michio Kaku's 10 to 6 - 0 - 4 hyperspace superstring  theory
<MCJedi> sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev ?
<fivre> MiksuFI: litestep probably won't help you much
<dreamwave> hi.  i've been trying different distrobutions and i'm thinking of replacing what i have with ubuntu.  is audacity available for ubuntu?  it didn't come up in synaptic.
<fivre> other than being familiar with working incode and such
<crimsun> MCJedi: nurses-devel is the RPM fashion of naming
<crimsun> MCJedi: Debian uses libfoo-dev
<BinaryDigit> you need to set up your repositories dreamwave
<chimpee> i guess that went over everyone's head
<vengeful> i have it dreamwave
<offby3> Well, I'll be back
<vengeful> so yes
<offby3> Wish me luck
<vengeful> im on breezy tho...
<MiksuFI> fivre yeah i just thought i would build my own "shell" and start doing some useful computer stuff instead of that adom curse on me
<cosimo321> all files in /dev are gryed out when I go through file search anywa to make them available
<chimpee> dooglus, to hear the sound of 604, go to www.philosomatika.com
<dreamwave> BinaryDigit, ah
<dreamwave> vengeful, cool
<johnfights> when does the final breezy come out or is that not know yet
<crimsun> johnfights: ~10 days
<nalioth> johnfights: oct 13
<dreamwave> i'm using a live preview cd right now
<johnfights> cool
<offby3> Well, Babbage and droo...(?) ... Thanks.  Works fine, now.
<offby3> Ciao
<MiksuFI> gonna order that 5.10 final
<shik45> need help adding a repo
<MiksuFI> any idea about when that would be wise without the delivery problems told off
<shik45> i want the backports repos
!lilo:*! Update to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channelexpirations .... added a new technique for 60-day inactivity expiration which may be used occasionally by network staff
<dooglus> thanks chimpee
<MiksuFI> all of you people thinking of moving to ubuntu full time yuu should definately visit dban.sourceforge.net and get real paranoid
<shik45> help anyone?
<dreamwave> my other concern is my usb hard drive.  the live cd doesn't seem to be recognizing it.  the usb_storage module is loaded.  any ideas?
<AdmiralSenn> okay, now I'm angry
<AdmiralSenn> smeg simply refuses to install
<LaptopZZ> has anyone had a problem with the installer for 5.10 locking up at 'checking if image is initramfs'?
<yarddog> MiksuFI, what has that got to do with ubuntu?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shik45 about backports
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shik45 about repos
<MiksuFI> yarddog that is, if running "free windows" before
<shik45> ubotu: HOLLA
<ubotu> shik45: What?
<shik45> i need help adding backports repos
<all4n> hey, I've installed this QT-based application (scribus) in breezy, but find the interface to be of another style than the rest of Gnome. Any way to make scribus have the same style on dialogs and other windows as Gnome?
<shik45> i want em all
<yarddog> MiksuFI, still, that dban has nothing to do with it, i dont understand your point here.
<shik45> and i am on i396
<ootput> hi guys, i was wondering if any of you succeeded in getting nvidia to play well with Ubuntu Breezy (preview?)
<shik45> *386
<ootput> and not the other way round :)
<all4n> ootput, not me  :p
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shik45 about sources
<MiksuFI> i ran a 8-round prng stream and 35-pass gutman method to be sure that any lab people wouldnt find out of such activity before
<ootput> all4n, all hope is lost?
<ootput> all4n, or haven't you bothered yet?
<BinaryDigit> how does ubuntu number their releases again? by month and date?
<yarddog> dban has nothing to do with moving to ubuntu 'full time'
<nalioth> BinaryDigit: year + month
<shik45> nalioth he helped thnx a lot
<nalioth> shik45: great
<all4n> ootput, I haven't really tried, but when I try to install nvidia-glx, and configure xorg.conf to 'nvidia', I get a message that my nvidia 'component??' is 7174, while the X is 7676..  and they need to be same or something
<wickedpuppy> ootput, its ok here why ?
<MiksuFI> yarddog the phrase get real paranoid is the answer. no traces on your harddrive means that when you move to ubunto you can feel safe if you ran it before. on physical locations that is
<ootput> wickedpuppy, how did you go about getting it done?
<crimsun> MiksuFI: nothing is beyond the recovery skills of those with the time and the money.
<ootput> wickedpuppy, it's my first time with ubuntu, so i need an idea to get started
<wickedpuppy> i just followed ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> MiksuFI: but this is -offtopic material
<ootput> all4n, :( Is this a common problem?
* yarddog shrugs and has nothing to hide
<MiksuFI> crimsun matter discussed.
<all4n> ootput, I wouldnt know.. sorry
<pluffsy> I'm trying to get a swedish keyboard to work on my powerbook. I found a guide for yellowdog, maybe you could help me convert it to ubuntu. Like there is nothing called kdb, are there anything like this: /usr/lib/kbd/keytables
<wickedpuppy> all4n, how can QT based prog look same as gtk based programs ?
<MiksuFI> so on topic, is it possible to run legacy dos software with ubuntu
<BinaryDigit> thanks nalioth
<ootput> gtk-engines-qt?
<crimsun> wickedpuppy: fairly difficult atm. You can make GTK+ apps look similar to Qt ones, though.
<chimpee> why is the Ubuntu Below Zero conference being held in Montreal, Quebec ? Is there a specific reason?
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, System -> Preference -> keyboard
<TodFlanders_> pluffsy those are refrences to KDE not gnome which is the ubuntu default
<ootput> no wait, that's qt on gtk
<calc> MiksuFI: yea
<MiksuFI> cool
<all4n> wickedpuppy, I dont know.. that's why I'm asking here  :p
<calc> MiksuFI: there is a program called dosbox
<crimsun> chimpee: targeting North American developers.
<pluffsy> wickedpuppy, there is no working keymap for my computer there. as far as it seems. alt-gr won't work.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<crimsun> chimpee: each conference shifts geographical preference
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, Darn...
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, you already tried adding new layouts then ?
<TodFlanders_> pluffsy you may need to use synaptic to install the layout
<wickedpuppy> crimsun, when is it coming to asia ? :P
<calc> chimpee: to keep US people away due to the extreme cold
<crimsun> wickedpuppy: I don't know; I don't make that call.
<pluffsy> wickedpuppy, adding new layouts? err? you mean like other than those in that list inside Keyboard?
<MadpilotPPC> chimpee, the last one was in Australia; and I've heard that Mark Shuttleworth won't enter the US
<chimpee> calc: it should be quite nice around october 30th .. and you can go door to door for candy :)
<calc> chimpee: nice being only -20C?
<wickedpuppy> pluffsy, i thought the list inside it was comprehensive ... it has most or all of the languages
<chimpee> calc: well no a bit colder.. but there should be no polar bears around at that time.. not until november usually
<pluffsy> wickedpuppy, swedish is there, two versions. but alt-gr works in neither of those. as far as it seems...
<TodFlanders_> wicked i cheed on mine and us is the only one
<MiksuFI> wow a solar eclipse in finland today
<calc> chimpee: high this week here is 33C :)
<chimpee> calc where is here
<calc> chimpee: texas
<outofpot> lol omp
<outofpot> OmptyDompty
<calc> was ~ 40-45C last week here
<omp> outofpot: :)
<all4n> wickedpuppy, KDE is QT, while Gnome is GTK, right?   Would it then be possible to use a same-looking KDE theme to make QT progs look the same in Gnome?
<TodFlanders_> heh another texas folk in here
<BinaryDigit> omp ~
<BinaryDigit> !
<ubotu> BinaryDigit: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nalioth> TodFlanders_: a texan? where?
* calc hides
<wickedpuppy> all4n, thatyou got to ask in #kde
<gp_aaron> how do you set which os to boot default
<all4n> wickedpuppy, will do ..
<outofpot> TodFlanders_, who's Texan?
<chimpee> calc: come to montreal :)
<BinaryDigit> ubotu huh?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, BinaryDigit
<TodFlanders_> heh calc your near me based on your hostname
<calc> chimpee: when is it?
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, hmm any ideas what I should search for? I tried searching for the code name for my powerbook and simply powerbook. no hits.
<TodFlanders_> im up aroound dallas
<chimpee> oct 30th
<MadpilotPPC> !tell BinaryDigit about ubotu
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, Search for in synpatic, of course.
<calc> TodFlanders_: i'm in conroe, not that close ;)
<newbie> hello everybbody
<BinaryDigit> oh ahha
<calc> chimpee: oh yea
<chimpee> montreal women + halloween =  spooky
<calc> chimpee: hmm maybe so
<newbie> just wanna ask something.. =) regarding on how to use this operating system.. =)
<calc> chimpee: can we just sleep in the conference room? :)
<calc> i can't afford a weeks worth of hotel stay
<TodFlanders_> pluffsy is it just a few keys not working right?
<newbie> how can I install a software thats not on add/remove programs of ubuntu?
<newbie> the software is on *.deb extention
<chimpee> calc: i doubt it, especially since it's a holiday inn conf center
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, Only alt-gr it seems
<calc> chimpee: hehe
<chimpee> yeah where the hell will i sleep
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, Or alt-gr combinations, or whatever
<TodFlanders_> i found a prog in synaptic called keymapper
<MadpilotPPC> newbie, have you checked Synaptic first?
<newbie> anybody??
<TodFlanders_> im on a pc so im unfamilar with powerbook keybds
<chimpee> ah well.. i gtg... gotta nuke fedora from this box and setup ubuntu 5.10 preview
<outofpot> good on ya :)
<BinaryDigit> newbie - synaptic
<chimpee> wish me luck :D
<newbie> I'm on console.. =)
<BinaryDigit> apt-get
<calc> chimpee: good luck getting rid of the fedora evilness ;)
<nalioth> newbie: ask a question
<MadpilotPPC> newbie, so apt-get or aptitude, then
<newbie> ahh let me see
<gp_aaron> fedora is very evil
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, I'm trying keymapper now. if it doesn't work. is it difficult to add a key to the current layout?
<TodFlanders_> not sure never had to do it
<chemisus> is there a way to install java using synaptics with hoary?
<MadpilotPPC> !tell chemisus about java
<TodFlanders_> if worse comes to worse just maybe make a new keyboard shortcut
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: it's "javadeb"
<TodFlanders_> thats not hard as long as the desired action is listed
<stevewabc_laptop> fedora is evil well I dont no that we can go that far but it is linux and thats a +
<nalioth> MadpilotPPC: sun java is no longer in the repos
<MadpilotPPC> nalioth, right, forgot that
<MadpilotPPC> !+javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<TodFlanders_> pluffsy what does alt+gl do?
<AdmiralSenn> gah
<AdmiralSenn> fat partition exists, gparted sees it, fdisk -l lists it, mount says it doesn't exist
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, not sure. maybe as ctrl? in firefox both alt-a and ctrl-a selects all anyway.
<MiksuFI> finally, i have managed to move the table and stuff so that  the wlan actually runs without breaking up through 2 levels of concrete wall. and in xp that is, vautsi
* Plebeuz alguem ae eh certificado lpi?
<all4n> wickedpuppy, haha.., it is possible to make qt-apps look more gnomish.. its even a thread on ubuntuforums explaining howto do it  :)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<MiksuFI> i have a directional antenna and no antenna in the router
<AdmiralSenn> man, now I'm pissed at ubuntu for only the second time since I installed it
<AdmiralSenn> stupid fat partition
<yarddog> im sure ubuntu feels your pain
<TodFlanders_> hmm i never realized both did that, sorry i couldnt be more help seen about changing keymaps but never had to
<MiksuFI> what use is a fat partition of
<AdmiralSenn> well
<tritium> AdmiralSenn, really, it's just a weight-challenged partition ;)
<TodFlanders_> miksufi its nice to have a fat32 if you dual boot linux and windows
<AdmiralSenn> linux doesn't natively write to ntfs, and the other ways don't seem reliable
<AdmiralSenn> so I made a fat partition for shared data like my blender files
<pluffsy> TodFlanders_, hmm can I somehow create a keyboard shortcut for alt-gr or will I have to do one for each alt-gr combination?
<MiksuFI> yeah, but doesnt ubuntu read ntfs which i t hought had enhanced speed in xp
<wickedpuppy> AdmiralSenn, you have mounted it ... right ?
<crimsun> AdmiralSenn: you could use ext2fsd
<AdmiralSenn> that's what I'm trying to do!
<AdmiralSenn> mount says it doesn't exist
<AdmiralSenn> but gparted and fdisk show it quite plainly
<gpd> so I installed kubuntu and now all my gnome fonts and themes are messed up... :(
<AdmiralSenn> I'm not trying to hack windows into reading a linux partition either
<crimsun> AdmiralSenn: ext2fsd's installation is extremely braindead.
<crimsun> you type one command after you click the installer.
<wickedpuppy> ok but have you mounted it ? as in mount /dev/<fat> -t fat3
<AdmiralSenn> the point is, I have 30 gigs of information I'm not deleting it
<wickedpuppy> ok but have you mounted it ? as in mount /dev/<fat> -t fat3 /mnt/fat
<AdmiralSenn> wickedpuppy, it refuses to mount!
<gpd> the fonts in gnome now appear larger and the toolkit seems to be like kde...
<wickedpuppy> something like that
<wickedpuppy> any error message ?
<AdmiralSenn> that's my problem!
<AdmiralSenn> Yes!
<crimsun> AdmiralSenn: well, what syntax are you using?
<AdmiralSenn> I just said that
<gpd> but i cannot find how to switch it back... since the gnome theme manager doesn't change anything
<TodFlanders_> pluffsy im not exactly sure what you mean but have you scaned the layout option in the keyboard control panel
<TodFlanders_> tab right next to layout
<AdmiralSenn> ....
<AdmiralSenn>  sudo mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/hda5 /media/windows
<AdmiralSenn> putting it in /etc/fstab doesn't work either
<cevizoglu> what's the best free music/techno music creator out there?
<wickedpuppy> you do have /dev/hda5 right ?
<AdmiralSenn> yes...
<crimsun> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<AdmiralSenn> it's inside /dev/hda3, which is an extended partition, and which also does not work using the same commands
<crimsun> paste onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<AdmiralSenn> ....
<AdmiralSenn> I just did that!
<AdmiralSenn> AdmiralSenn fat partition exists, gparted sees it, fdisk -l lists it, mount says it doesn't exist
<AdmiralSenn> 
<crimsun> you did not show us the output.
<AdmiralSenn> /dev/hda3           10948       14589    29254365    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<AdmiralSenn> /dev/hda5           10948       14589    29254333+   b  W95 FAT32
<AdmiralSenn> those are the relevant lines
<AdmiralSenn> 
<AdmiralSenn> gah
<AdmiralSenn> keep pasting spaces
<AdmiralSenn> oh, here we go - partition table entries are not in disk order
<crimsun> mount says /dev/hda5 doesn't exist? or /media/windows doesn't exist?
<AdmiralSenn> hda5
<AdmiralSenn> also hda3
<abarbaccia> heyy all - anybody here use f-spot to upload photos to an online webpage?
<AdmiralSenn> I made the directory to mount to a while ago
<crimsun> well you can't mount the logical extended partition
<AdmiralSenn> but I should be able to mount hda5
<crimsun> yes, assuming /media/windows exists
<AdmiralSenn> it's there
<crimsun> what did you use to create the partition?
* cafuego_ wibbles
<AdmiralSenn> I don't remember, it was ages ago
<Amazon> Trying to configure wireless on my dell inspiron.  It didn't work in the default install.  Any ideas what I can?
<AdmiralSenn> probably partition magic
<AdmiralSenn> but like I said, it mounted fine before
<TodFlanders_> amazon im messing with wireless to on a compaq, what chipset does you card have? you need to know that first
<Amazon> Can I query this from my system?
<crimsun> AdmiralSenn: does dmesg say anything about the underlying block device?
<AdmiralSenn> I have no idea
<crimsun> that's where I'd look next
<Amazon> ok, I guess I'll have to reboot to windows
<AdmiralSenn> a lot of messages saying cdrom open failed
<AdmiralSenn> not sure what that's about
<TodFlanders_> yeah their is a way to
<TodFlanders_> i cant remember how though :(
<crimsun> AdmiralSenn: paste dmesg|grep hd output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<pluffsy> damn it. the keyboard control panel crashes and all apps gets a weird button theme. is level three what you use to make alt-gr combinations?
<newbie> back
<newbie> =)
<AdmiralSenn> I'm debating unmounting my swap partition and moving it with Gparted
<AdmiralSenn> what do you guys think?
<MiksuFI> sweet my set of 5 pc cds has been approved =) i truly wish that someday the rule of the windows will end and all those greedy software companies will come to their doomsday. whats the point of paying for software if there is allready a thousand people willing to do it for free
<La_PaRCa> AdmiralSenn, who needs swap?
<newbie> uhum,
<newbie> newbie Reading package lists... Done...
<newbie> newbie Building dependency tree... Done
<newbie> newbie Couldn't find package crossover-pro_4.1-2_i386.deb
<newbie> newbie ??/
<AdmiralSenn> I don't know!
<newbie> newbie any clue?
<newbie> newbie =)
<vengeful> working then, miksu?
<fanopanic>  /topi
<AdmiralSenn> newbie, looks like you're missing the package
<AdmiralSenn> since I have no idea what you're doing, I can't help any more than that
<newbie> its on the folder when I run apt-get
<MiksuFI> vengeful, i am sort of an anarchist.-transcendelist .. in my dreams atleast
<MiksuFI> you know the socialist type of
<AdmiralSenn> maybe the package has been removed
<AdmiralSenn> and I still don't know what you're trying to do
<La_PaRCa> newbie, you need to use dpkg for that, apt-get only gets stuff from the repositories
<AdmiralSenn> okay guys, hda3, the logical partition, is flagged with 'lba'
<AdmiralSenn> don't know what that means
<newbie> ahh I'll try La_parca
<La_PaRCa> newbie, if you already have a .deb just do a sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<breakthestate> ok my computer is hanging up during "configuring network interfaces" boot after i tried to use madwifi
<[klined] > is there a way to install windows on a computer that has a linux partition without destroying the bootloader?
<vengeful> logical block addressing heh
<AdmiralSenn> well
<AdmiralSenn> I give up for tonight
<AdmiralSenn> it's 1 am
<La_PaRCa> breakthestate, it usually happens if the wireless cant find an AP, so it just waits until it timesout
<AdmiralSenn> and I need to use windows to wake me up if I can't get this working in the next few minutes
<breakthestate> i'm getting a error insterting ath_rate_onoe error : invalid module format
<MiksuFI> anyway, i think that there might be something better to work for than programming for capitalist companies and their victims. how about programming for  the world, and that means _the ones tryl in need_
<La_PaRCa> breakthestate, oh, um... well... yeah. No idea then.
<breakthestate> La_PaRCa
<breakthestate> : it's starting now
<breakthestate> i don't have an internet connection on this computer i'm trying
<breakthestate> but i can put the cd in my sources list, breezy
<TodFlanders_> ok one quick question before i go to bed. If i get a message saying wpa may not be supported by my card would you blame thedrivers or wpasupplicant
<TodFlanders_> the card works fine if i dont use wpa in my router
<MiksuFI> hey this is fun, how about a "classic ubuntu thong" or a giant sized "ubuntu sleepless mug" =)
<dreamwave> well, i'm super impressed with ubuntu.  just listened to some mp3s using the live cd.  but i still need to know how to get my usb hard drive to be recognized.  can someone help me with this?
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, have you plugged it in??
<vengeful> hehe well does your card support wpa? i dont imagine theres many that do these days?
<vengeful> also remember there isnt any wpa on an out of the box install of ubuntu
<TodFlanders_> it supports wpa in windows
<vengeful> you have to play abit
<tritium> MiksuFI, that's probably more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, yes.
<dreamwave> :)
<TodFlanders_> actually this is on suse on my laptop, i couldnt get it on my ubuntu desktop either though
<TodFlanders_> not sure if the drivers were responsible for wpa or not
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, nothing comes out ?? no windows or anything ?
<vengeful> you can mess around and get it working
<vengeful> but for the difference between wep and wpa..i dont(personally) think its worth it
<newbie> la_parca..
<newbie> can I pm you??
<breakthestate> ok, so how to get madwifi drivers with apt-get after I've put the cd in my sources.list, meaning, anyone know which package i should install?
<vengeful> unless you live around a dozen hackers?
<La_PaRCa> newbie, yeah?
<TodFlanders_> heh vengeful i dont think i do :)
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, nothing at all.  i did try monitoring it with the device manager and for a moment, it showed a 3.5" smart drive.  but then it was gone.
<La_PaRCa> newbie, sure
<vengeful> how many wireless networks in your area
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, go to terminal .... check ya /media
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, empty
<TodFlanders_> i can get 3-4 depending on my positioning
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, dmesg | tail
<vengeful> wouldnt worry about it too much
<TodFlanders_> none strong enough to connect reliably though
<vengeful> just use wep for now
<vengeful> until something more official happens heh
<wickedpuppy> paste it in pastebin if its longer than 2 ... i am sure it is ... so paste it in pastebin pls :P
<vengeful> you have 128 bit wep?
<TodFlanders_> yeah may have to , mayplay around alittle more with driver cominations and whatnot though for fun :-), then i will document it :-)
<MiksuFI> so dont you think that aes iisn't worth it
<TodFlanders_> right now im unsecured
<vengeful> sure it id miksu
<vengeful> i just dont have it on my router
<MiksuFI> ok.
<TodFlanders_> disabled enryption to get the card working
<vengeful> sure just pop wep on tod
<vengeful> works fine for ubuntu
<vengeful> make sure its 128 bit tho
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, http://pastebin.com/381319
<TodFlanders_> yeah guess i will
<TodFlanders_> later all
<wickedpuppy> seems like you having error
<MiksuFI> you could try to physically reset the router and then try it again. you know, you can systematically try all the combinations if you use that without getting trapped by the encryption
<din> gn
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, indeed.
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, can you do this ? lsmod | grep ehci
<DrSpin> Fluxbox is nice!!!
<DrSpin> why don't I have any icons when using rox or nautilus?
<DrSpin> ... the default "page" icon is waht  shows for everything
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, http://pastebin.com/381321  output is at the bottom.
<wickedpuppy> you got ehci
<wickedpuppy> funny
<wickedpuppy> i thought you are missing it or something
<esac> is there anyway that i can delay the network starting up until after gdm has loaded ?
<wickedpuppy> well i am out of my wits ... my first time seeing this error on live cd
<dallas_> finaly got my ATI drivers installed... only took 2 days :)
<wickedpuppy> esac, don't connect the wire till gnome is up ?
<esac> thats great except my laptop is wireless :)
<yarddog> dallas, took me 10 min
<dallas_> yeah but I suck at linux
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, okay.  this is weird.  here's what i did.  unplugged the usb mouse and stuck it in a different port.  then, after waiting a minute, plugged in the usb power for the drive and then the usb plug that caries the data.  and it worked!
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, i try to recreate the error sometime, though
<peersoft> wish people had suggestions about my 56k modem and why I cant get it working and why it says "unable to open modem
<peersoft> brb.
<dinda> HOI
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, my last question, and then it's download time... hda2 is my windows, ntfs partition.  is there any simple way to get this mounted automagically or do i have to put my own entry into /etc/fstab (also simple but i was hoping for a gui).
<atty> hi.... how cah i upgrade my openoffice from 1.1.3 to 2.0
<tritium> atty, install the openoffice.org2 packages
<atty> how trinium?
<atty> should i use apt-get install openoffice2 ?
<tritium> They're actually betas of version 2.0, by the way
<tritium> yes, or synaptic, atty
<atty> i did try synaptic but it shown nothing.
<vengeful> dreamwwave
<atty> i did try to update my ubuntu manager but always failed
<tritium> what's the error, atty ?
<vengeful> what dir do you want it mounted to
<wickedpuppy> dreamwave, you need to put it into fstab
<wickedpuppy> with auto option
<ubuntu> anyone know if the is a way to save setings from a live session to a USB disc
<atty> hold on
<vengeful> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/WinXP
<vengeful> for example
<atty> i try to update again and paste it here
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> don't paste
<Myrtti> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<peersoft> how do I set myself as root? ;| to be able to write, create directories and files in kubuntu?
<vengeful> you use sudo
<Myrtti> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<dreamwave> wickedpuppy, okay.  thanks for all your help.
<bob2> peersoft: sudo mkdir whatever
<bob2> etc
<wickedpuppy> hey i did almost nothing ... you did everything :P
<dreamwave> vengeful, thanks as well.
<calvin> does anyone know about gimp?
<wickedpuppy> calvin, #gimp
<vengeful> np
<bob2> calvin: it's way simpler if you just ask your question
<calvin> yeah, I was wondering if you knew how to get the histogram to work
<peersoft> could htis possibly be why my modem is saying "unable to open modeM" cause /dev/modem/ isnt a directory like i should be/
<tritium> calvin, how does it not work/
<tritium> ?
<ubuntu> hey dose anyone know if the is a way to save setings from a live session to a USB disc
<calvin> when I edit the levels it does not change the picture
<tritium> calvin, the histogram is just a dialog
* dabaR thinks the is always a way
<calvin> isn't that the equivalent to photoshops "levels"?
<atty> it say failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backport .........
<atty> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-backports/main/binary-i386/libgcc1_4.0.0-7ubuntu6~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<atty>   404 Not Found
<tritium> atty, don't paste
<atty> orry tritium
<MadpilotPPC> !+backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<atty> i'm a new user
<atty> how to add?
<tritium> calvin, I don't use photoshop, but the histogram dialog is only informative.  You're probably looking for Tools->Color Tools->Levels
<dabaR> atty: notice the More infot @ part
<MadpilotPPC> !tell atty about repos
<calvin> Thats it, thanks tritium
<ootput> hi guys, I was wondering where apt-get usually puts it's downloaded packages?
<tritium> /var/cache/apt/archives
<atty> ok
<ootput> The reason I'm asking is that I had to manually fetch *.exe corefonts from a different site as belnet.dl.sourceforge.net/<pathtofonts> didn't resolve
<ootput> tritium, do you happen to have arial32.exe (etc.) on your system?
<tritium> ootput, no
<dabaR> ootput: did you try the msttcorefonts package?
<CaiN_SA> can any1 tell me if azereus is in multiverse ?
<pluffsy> gaaaah. I'll soon start to cry. it shouldn't be this much work to get alt-gr to work.
<tristanmike> CaiN_SA, no, it's in the "extras"
<MCJedi> sudo aptitude install libncurses5-dev failed
<dabaR> pluffsy: they are very lazy. without a whip, you will get nowhere. Or union.
<pluffsy> what is 3d level in keyboard layout options?
<MCJedi> i'm having  a problem getting ncurses-devel to install, can someone give me a step by step on this?
<pluffsy> the manual doesn't give any info that I can find
<MCJedi> couldnt find packages
<pluffsy> dabaR, who is lazy?
<tritium> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: (Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 5.4-4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1009 kB, Installed size: 5156 kB
<tritium> it's in the main repo, as you can see, MCJedi
<dabaR> pluffsy: the "alt-gr"s
<dabaR> they dont like working, in other words.
<dabaR> anyhow.
<MCJedi> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libncurses5-dev"
<tritium> MCJedi, have you updated at all?  (i.e. sudo apt-get update, or the equivalent in synaptic) ?
<MCJedi> will try that brb
<deib> hi all, I'm a new ubuntu user, just installed it a couple hours ago on my powerbook, looks great so far I must say :)
<tritium> congrats, deib
<pluffsy> dabaR: :( I can't get anything done without curly braces.
<dabaR> MCJedi: add main. or, alternatively, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl to paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<dabaR> pluffsy: what kybrd?
<ootput> can anyone perform a 'locate arial32.exe' on their system?
<ootput> I'd like to know where apt-get places it
<deib> thank you
<pluffsy> dabaR: Powerbook G3 Lombard keyboard.
<ootput> It doesn't seem to search for *.exe's in /var/cache/apt/archives
<jrr> is there a *proper* way for me to roll my own kernel?
<pluffsy> dabaR: swedish too :p
<dabaR> nalioths_dog: ping
<jrr> ootput: i just joined, but why are you looking for a *.exe?
<tritium> jrr, install kernel-package, and use make-kpkg (after reading a bit)
<ootput> ms fonts
<deib> btw, i have the same keyboard issue :/
<dooglus> ootput: use "apt-file search" to find out where apt-get places things
<jrr> tritium: i've used make-kpkg w/ debian before, just thought there could be a difference
<tritium> jrr, cool, you're well on your way, then
<ootput> jrr, msfonts package. The site used during apt-get doesn't seem to resolve, so I had to manually wget the font packages myself. Placing them in /var/cache/apt/archives doesn't seem to impress apt-get
<jrr> ah gotcha
<jrr> msfonts? it's not msttcorefonts?
<ootput> jrr, that's the one
<ootput> jrr, I was trying to limit my typing
<jrr> gotcha
<jrr> speaking of the package.. is it provided in ubuntu? i don't see it.
<deib> any mac user out there has any idea how to access "alt" keys, considering that the Alt gr key does not exist in mac keyboards? :s
<ootput> dooglus, apt-file is available in which tool-set?
<tritium> jrr, it's in multiverse
<dooglus> ootput: it's in the apt-file package
<dabaR> deib: is there a fn key?
<jrr> gotta add that to my sources.list?
<ootput> dooglus, ah right, silly me. I was under the impression that it was included in a vanilla install
<deib> dabar: yes, there is a fn key. its not working as alt gr either
<dooglus> chris@chrislap:~$ apt-file search bin/apt-file
<dooglus> apt-file: usr/bin/apt-file
<tritium> jrr, if you don't have it, yes
<jrr> this sudo bash stuff takes some getting used to
<MCJedi> now it says
<MCJedi> Reading package lists... Done
<dabaR> deib: I would like to point out that I do not have a altgr on my PC.
<pluffsy> deib: my question exactly :(
<ootput> jrr, yeah, you're telling me
<jrr> this apt frontend is nice and cushy. i could see somebody that doesn't already know linux using it!
<deib> dabar: i see, aynthing that gets you to third characters in keys, or there just aren't any?
<MCJedi> should say yes to removing that package it asks for?
<MCJedi> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 996kB will be freed.
<MCJedi> [12:35am]  <Fudge> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?]  n
<pluffsy> dabaR: hmm when I press fn-alt I can make some alt-gr combinations like at but not curly braces which are the ones I reeeeally need
<ootput> any ideas where msttfont's *.exe files are located?
<tritium> hi Draucon
<deib> pluffsy: ah there :) {}
<ootput> for example, arial32.exe's location?
<bjv> arg
<bjv> cant compile scorched3d, :((
<bjv> checking for SDL_net lib... yes
<bjv> checking for beer in -lfridge... no
<bjv> Warning: No beer found in fridge!
<bjv> We highly suggest that you rectify this situation immediately.
<bjv> checking for OpenGL support... yes
<bjv> checking for OpenAL... checking for openal-config... no
<bjv> *** The openal-config script installed by OpenAL could not be found
<tritium> bjv, no pasting
<tristanmike> !tell bjv about pastebin
<Burgundavia> bjv, why not just install the version out of the repos?
<bjv> :\
<MCJedi> dabar http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2727
<liboo2c> hello, is it possible to add other applications to the GNOME Panels as the standart like clock or the fish?
<bjv> scorched3d online play requires matching versions of the game client
<bjv> the version in the repos is quite old,
<pluffsy> deib: what do you type? (guess it will not help me and my swedish pb lombard anyway)
<Burgundavia> libervisco, just right click and choose add to panel
<liboo2c> I know Burgundavia, but I like to add a binary clock to this list
<bjv> wait. i _do_ have a pastebin link.
<bjv> http://pastebin.ca/21945
<bjv> only thing i found from google, but that is exactly my problem.
<Burgundavia> bjv, not yet found its way into debian yet
<Burgundavia> bjv, 0.39 that is
<bjv> well i dont really need that, i just need openal-config
<deib> pluffsy: swedish!! thats a tough one :S I use a latin american configuration, and just have to do Fn+Alt+
<MadpilotPPC> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Image:Good-evening%2C-Mr.-Gates-800x600.jpg
<calvin> is there anyway to change which is the default player of different files types?
<nalioth> calvin: system > prefs > preferred apps
<calvin> thanks
<calvin> nalioth: that only is for browser and mail, I need it for my WMA files to be played in xine and not totem
<Penguin> calvin click on a wma file, then choose properties, then open with
<dabaR> MCJedi: what is that? is taht what I asked for?
<calvin> but do I have to do that everytime I open the file?
<ootput> any ideas where msttfont's *.exe files are located?
<Penguin> no, you can choose there what the prefered app is
<MCJedi> this is what you had said: [12:39am]  <dabaR> MCJedi: add main. or, alternatively, use paste.ubuntulinux.nl to paste the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a terminal
<whyameye> is there a way to keep programs from stealing focus in Gnome?
<MCJedi> as i'm not able to do any root work on their pc myself, i'm kind of at the mercy of the guy i'm trying to help
<bjv> speaking of where a package keeps it's files.. is there an command to list the files contained in a .deb?
<MCJedi> i've just shown you what i can
<HANIS_IMOET> SURABAYA
<Penguin> http://users.skynet.be/pengu/calvin.png
<Penguin> do you see what I mean
<bjv> like listing the contents of a tar, but with a deb?
<Penguin> you can mark the app
<bjv> im not seeing any switches to do this with apt-cache.
<deib> pluffy: what current keyboard layout do you have?
<HANIS_IMOET> BLH KENALAN GAK?
<tritium> bjv, dpkg -L <packagename>
<tritium> HANIS_IMOET, english here please
<bam_> morning
<deFrysk> !in
<ubotu> deFrysk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<bam_> anyone using xfce?
<deFrysk> !indonesia
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, deFrysk
<deib> pluffsy: what current keyboard layout do you have? <sorry about the spam>
<calvin> penguin: Sprechen Sie Deutsch?
<Penguin> no, its dutch :)
<Penguin> but you can see what I mean right?
<calvin> oh
<calvin> ok
<nalioth> dutch? deutch?
<dabaR> MCJedi: that is not what I told you. that is the output of trying to install the program. I wanted to see the sources.list.
<dabaR> add main as your repo on tha tcomputer.
<calvin> sorry, I took german for 6 years, got a concussion and lost most of it and it looked like german words
<Penguin> dutch = belgium, the netherlands deutch = german
<calvin> yeah, I see it
<calvin> thaanks
<MCJedi> how do i do that? add the main as repo
<Penguin> np
* nalioth missed seomthing
<wickedpuppy> dutch = belgium ?
<deFrysk> he means The Netherlands  Belgium
<deFrysk> he feversed it
<deFrysk> reversed
<wickedpuppy> i am sorry .. people in belgium are also called dutch ?
<wickedpuppy> i never know that
<Penguin> no the yspeak dutch :-)
<wickedpuppy> oh
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Penguin> and tehre is a part that is speaking french
<deFrysk> Belgium speaks dutch and French
<bjv> # ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep -i OpenAL
<bjv> libopenal-dev_0.2004090900-1.1_i386.deb
* keikoz bjour
<bjv> what is the name of the libopenal0 package file?
<calvin> kinda like canada speaking french and english?
<deFrysk> </ot>
<HANIS_IMOET> hai
<deib> pluffsy_: what keyboard layout are you using? sweden?
<Penguin> no french like france lol :p on topic now :-)
<HANIS_IMOET> <<surabaya>
<calvin> Can I stream WMV files in a linux web browser?
<Penguin> you mean see streams that are wmv?
<bjv> dunno, i can play wmv files from my harddisk. i prefer not to stream in a browser
<bjv> i assume you could stream if you want to.
<calvin> Penguin: yes
<Penguin> properbly no sound then, dunno, I get always no sound of wmv files in browser
<calvin> How do you make it red to the person you are sending the MSG to, clicking on the name or typing it?
<DShepherd> does breezy support transparency?
<MadpilotPPC> calvin, start the line with someone's nick - that'll highlight it for them
<Penguin> typing it calvin, type "cal" and use the tab, it will autocomplete then
<calvin> thats what I thought
<calvin> Thanks
<deFrysk> calvin, this room has the colours turned off so only black and grey
<bjv> the libopenal0 package, what .deb file does it reside in? grepping the contents of my apt cache for "openal" only turns up the file from package libopenal-dev
<Penguin> he means the higlighting I think deFrysk :-)
<calvin> deFrysk, but I mean it soe they show up like this, in red
<deFrysk> oic
<Penguin> calls highlighting calvin :)
<deFrysk> how exiting ;p
<DShepherd> does breezy support transparency?
<pluffsy_> deib> swedish no dead keys
<deFrysk> DShepherd, like transparency from xorg ?
<calvin> thanks everybody, I got 3 hours sleep last night and have to get up in 6 hours so I better sleep now
<WebLOCH> Hey all
<calvin> leaving
<WebLOCH> bye
<FR500> hello
<WebLOCH> I've got some quick questions about LMSensors
<bjv> shoot.
<WebLOCH> Well I wante dto check my CPU temp as ive overclocked it, but after installing the CPU info gdesklets they all complained at a lack of sensors
<WebLOCH> so I installed lm-sensors, from the repos
<WebLOCH> but they still state the same thing
<WebLOCH> so im a bit lost
<Penguin> did you follow the guide about using lmsensors?
<MadpilotPPC> WebLOCH, you need to do some configuring of lm-sensors before it'll run. There's a tutorial at the Ubuntu Forums
<Penguin> you have to configure it
<bjv> yeah. it has been a while, but i believe i had to run a config/etc
<WebLOCH> Ahh excellent
<deib> pluffsy_: ALT+FN+zero doesnt do it?
<WebLOCH> MadpilotPPC, I was wondering, but their homepage is not particularly helpful
<Penguin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780&highlight=lmsensors WebLOCH
<MadpilotPPC> WebLOCH, try "man lm-sensors" for starters
<Penguin> perfect guide, worked well for me
<DShepherd> deFrysk: I not sure if it is like transparency in X.org
<WebLOCH> MadpilotPPC, I did it says theres no manual
<pluffsy_> deib> blackslash here :(
<DShepherd> deFrysk: so breezy supports transparency then?
<Doonz> Hey guys any idea why i cant open up the file browser
<Penguin> check my URL, WebLOCH :)
<Doonz> it just says starting explorer and then it quits
<Penguin> but follow it carefully
<WebLOCH> Penguin I am doin
<pluffsy_> it\s 8.19 here. need sleep. gnite.
<Penguin> ok :)
<WebLOCH> Penguin, it lacks detail
<WebLOCH> but looks okay
<bjv> ok, it appears i did not actually have libopenal0 installed
<bjv> it should have been, when i had apt-got Blender, the 3d modeler..
<deib> pluffsy_: have you tried with fn+shift on the keys?
<BlurredWe> long time linux user (gentoo, LFS, redhat), first time ubuntu/debian user....breezy stable enough to use as a desktop system?
<whyameye> Doonz, are you trying to run Nautilus? Are you running from the command line?
<Burgundavia> BlurredWe, yes
<WebLOCH> Penguin, where is the lm-sensor source ?
<WebLOCH> Penguin, the guide doesn't state where, it just says the location
<BlurredWe> ok, any gotchas anywhere that I should know about?  Pretty standard hardware...
<Penguin> you just have to copy the text below and paste in in a text-editor WebLOCH
<Penguin> and then name it makedev.sh
<elc2> hi guys
<deib> pluffsy_: nevermind that
<MadpilotPPC> WebLOCH, you shouldn't need the source code to get lm-sensors running - it's been a while since I set it up, but I didn't do any source-code stuff
<elc2> can anybody teach me how to install openoffice2.0 in ubuntu 5.04 (hoary)?
<WebLOCH> Penguin.. the guide is a little misleading then .. Run the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source
<Penguin> yeah its misleading
<Penguin> but it worked perfect here
<WebLOCH> Yeah im still trying it
<WebLOCH> Im just a little retarded and a little anal, bad combination really
<Penguin> hehe
<ubuntuking> hello all
<elc2> hi guys! can anyone teach me how to install openoffice 2.0 in ubuntu hoary
<WebLOCH> Penguin, MadpilotPPC ... According to sensors-detect, I don't have any sensors installed in my system :P
<wickedpuppy> lol
<WebLOCH> Well it says... "No chips were detected"
<MadpilotPPC> WebLOCH, which motherboard do you have?
<WebLOCH> ASUS P5WD2 Premium
<WebLOCH> with an Intel Pentium D 830
<keikoz> mmh i have the same pbl with the Asus P5GDC
<keikoz> no way to find the sensors ...
<MadpilotPPC> my Asus board had it's sensors detected just fine - it's one of the high-end K7 boards, can't remember the exact #...
<elc2> hi guys
<elc2> i need help
<bjv> with open office?
<elc2> yes
<bjv> i know. i do not use open office though.
<bjv> is 2.0 a very high version?
<elc2> can you teach me please
<bjv> how to compile and install it?
<elc2> yes
<wickedpuppy> why you need to compile and install ??? i am sure there are .deb for oo
<bjv> i imagine it involves a wget, a config, a make, and a make install.
<bjv> but im sure that there is a faq provided somewhere for you.
<Lord_Maynoth> when do you guys think linux in general will get a device manager like windows where you can acutally isntall new drivers
<elc2> can you direct me to it?
<Lord_Maynoth> ?
<MadpilotPPC> Open Office 2 is default in Breezy, and in Hoary's repositories, guys
<CaiN_SA> duh
<bjv> MadpilotPPC: i already told him that i didnt know if 2.0 was a very high/unstable version.
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, i don't get your question
<Penguin> WebLOCH, proberbly a mobo that the kernel doesnt see the sensors yet, I just googeled
<elc2> how can i get my hoary to breezy?
<elc2> upgrade it?
<wickedpuppy> you can install drivers in linux since ... i don't know ... long time ago
<Lord_Maynoth> when will there be a device manager with an option to install new drivers
<bjv> he said "and in hoary"
<WebLOCH> Penguin, any suggestions?
<wickedpuppy> option to install new drivers ? you install new drivers whenever you want ?
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah but you have to go through all kinds of crap to install a new driver
<Penguin> do you use hoary or breezy?
<Lord_Maynoth> there is no easy way
<Lord_Maynoth> like in windows device manager
<frozensoul> hey =)
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, which driver ?
<elc2> i use hoary? but can i upgrade it to breezy
<Lord_Maynoth> any driver
<frozensoul> how can i install .deb file :>
<wickedpuppy> nvidia driver is painless
<Penguin> do you use hoary or breezy WebLOCH ?
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, why not ask the companies to provide source files for their drivers ?? we be happy to make .deb or .rpm for you
<Penguin> else try with breezy, ist having a new kernel, but I dont know if that is gonna solve it
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah thats great and all
<WebLOCH> Penguin... Hoary
<Lord_Maynoth> but wouldn't it be aswesome if there was a device manager... where you had an option to install new drivers
<Lord_Maynoth> like windows
<frozensoul> anyone to help me ? :)
<Lord_Maynoth> except not
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, that is not how new drivers are installed
<Penguin> maybe its gonna work in breezy then WebLOCH
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, what piece of hardware doesn't work?
<frozensoul> how can i install .deb file :> :)
<Lord_Maynoth> no... I am just saying
<Penguin> brb
<Lord_Maynoth> it would be a lot easier to work with
<Lord_Maynoth> I know autopackage is working on making software installation as easy as windows
<Lord_Maynoth> I wonder if they will branch off into drivers in the far future
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, drivers are nothing but software ... l
<MadpilotPPC> Lord_Maynoth, Synaptic is easier than Windows already, really... and covers drivers too, mostly...
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, autopackage is not a panacea, and that is not how drivers work in Linux
<WebLOCH> Penguin, yeah but in th emean time ill have to un-overclock the processors
<bjv> frozensoul: tritium has shown me the way of dpkg,   try man dpkg
<frozensoul> bjv, thank you
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, installing drivers after the fact is, in fact, a bug
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: have a look at this http://www.gnu.org/software/sourceinstall/sourceinstall.html
<bjv> may i ask a question?
<wickedpuppy> bjv, you just did
<Lord_Maynoth> well at what point do you guys think that linux will be completely installable, configureable, and usable without the command line
<bjv> hmph. :p
<Lord_Maynoth> perhaps thats a better question
<tristanmike> frozensoul, "sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, command line is what making me use linux
<wickedpuppy> if i want click click click ... i go back to windows
<MadpilotPPC> Lord_Maynoth, the only thing I've really *had* to use the command line for is lm-sensors...
<jrr> does ubuntu come without mp3 capability a la redhat?
<Lord_Maynoth> maybe I should just go back to dos
<Burgundavia> jrr, not by default
<nalioth> jrr: correct
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<wickedpuppy> jrr, yes ... no mp3 out of the box
<Burgundavia> jrr, sorry, misread question
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, dos is nothing like bash ... pls don't compare them :P
<bjv> wait it cant play mp3's out of the box?
<WebLOCH> bbs
<bjv> im pretty sure 5.04 did..
<jrr> i'd imagine there's something in multiverse for mp3?
<nalioth> bjv: nope
<Burgundavia> bjv, it didn't
<jrr> (mpg123 for now =] )
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jrr about mp3
<wickedpuppy> bjv, nope ... no free distro provides mp3 playability out of the box
<bjv> are you absolutely sure?
<wickedpuppy> bjv, ... yes ... lol
<Lord_Maynoth> ubuntu played my mp3s fine
<bjv> im blown away.. i dont think i had to apt-get xmms..
<B_166-ER-X> what is the default path to system sounds (.wav)  in hoary ?
<Lord_Maynoth> i hate apt-get
<bjv> i guess i might have. installing 5.04 was a while ago. :P
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, out of the box .. no
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, you also hate synaptic then ?
<bjv> i love apt.             .. except for it seems to be failing me right now. :(((
<Lord_Maynoth> being tied to a central repository fork-n socks
<bjv> i have no idea where to look for  'openal-config'
<Lord_Maynoth> :P
<jrr> it doesn't seem like that royalty thing could hold up against free decoders like lame
<B_166-ER-X> someone ? just look in your 'sound' configuration..
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, no you are not... you can make ya own repos ...
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: not true - you can compile on Ubuntu if you wish for example - besides which th erepos have > 17 000 packages...
<Lord_Maynoth> yeah if I knew how to code
<wickedpuppy> making repos need no coding ...
<Lord_Maynoth> if I took the time to learn the command line
<abimael_sesshoum> aru@hotmail.com
<nalioth> Lord_Maynoth: and compiling requires very little knowledge
<frozensoul> can i install the kde packets from kubuntu to ubuntu ?
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, ... everything new takes time ... i don't see the problem there ...
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: learning the command line will set you free ;)
<nalioth> frozensoul: i dont understand your question
<benkong2> I have searched the net over and now need help on a dpkg -l |grep postfix? In the output each fille has an "ii" in the first column and one file has an "rc". What or where do I find the meaning of the symbols?
<frozensoul> nalioth, i am with ubuntu, and i want kde ..
<nalioth> frozensoul: install "kubuntu-desktop"
<vengeful> brb
<wickedpuppy> frozensoul, why not just install kubuntu then ??
<thoreauputic> benkong2: dpkg -l tells you at the top of the output...
<thoreauputic> benkong2:  ii means installed
<benkong2> thoreauputic; I see that but none of the output says rc
<Lord_Maynoth> i dunno linux just will not be ready for main stream until there is an easy way to point and click install,uninstall, update drivers and software
<benkong2> unless rc is half-installed
<frozensoul> because i installed ubuntu :)
<wickedpuppy> lol Lord_Maynoth use mac :P
<Lord_Maynoth> thats not my point wicked
<MadpilotPPC> Lord_Maynoth, it's called Synaptic, it already exists...
<nalioth> frozensoul: if you install kubuntu-desktop you'll have kde
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, i for one stronngly resist clicking for everything ... if i do that i go back to windows ... or stop using X
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, drivers should just work. As for software, see the Add Applications utility in breezy
<Lord_Maynoth> users will have to be able to download 4rd party drivers and software and be able to install and unstall them before linux is going to be mainstream
<Lord_Maynoth> 3rd
<Lord_Maynoth> just my$0.02
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, have you tried cedega or crossover office ?
<wickedpuppy> i think not
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, if the hardware doesn't work ootb, it is a bug
<wickedpuppy> those already have installer and uninstaller
<Lord_Maynoth> seems a lot of people i talk to think linux should never be mainstream.... that that would ruin the spirit of linux
<CarlFK> does the live CD have a cd burner app?
<FR500> does breezy have gnome 2.2?
<Lord_Maynoth> wicked... i really do not want to run windows apps inside of linux if i can help it
<Burgundavia> FR500, the current stable verstino of gnome is 2.12
<topyli> FR500: it has 2.12
<benkong2> thoreauputic; I shall keep looking but the exact file list is: "rc  postfix-tls    2.1.5-9ubuntu3   TLS and SASL support for Postfix"
<FR500> oh
<esac> 2.12.0 to be precise
<Lord_Maynoth> is there still no good menu editor for gnome
<Lord_Maynoth> thats really surprising..
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, yes there is
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, i am telling you installer and uninstaller for commercial apps are already there
<FR500> Lord_Maynoth: SMEG is good
<Lord_Maynoth> smeg was awful
<Lord_Maynoth> hehe
<adil> hello
<esac> Lord_Maynoth: i was just thinking that as i am currently using smeg which sucks
<Burgundavia> Lord_Maynoth, if you are here to disagree, please take it elsewhere
<Lord_Maynoth> i had to add new repos just to be able to download it
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: what exactly is wrong with smeg?
<esac> i don't understand why i cant delete items from the menu. for some reason anjuta is hanging around on the menu even though i removed it
<thoreauputic> benkong2: hmm - not sure what the "rc" stands for but I've seen it with removed packages (ones that were not purged of configuration files)
<Lord_Maynoth> i could only hide items
<Lord_Maynoth> which I thought was lame
<Lord_Maynoth> i saw no true add/delete functionality
<esac> nod i don't see delete functionality either :(
<thoreauputic> benkong2: I was jsut looking at man dpkg - haven't found it yet - maybe "retained configuration?" (dunno)
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, you are not here to ask for help are you ?? #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: oh, ok. that's true with hoary at least
<benkong2> thoreauputic; k thanks
<Lord_Maynoth> no I came here to ask questions that everyone ignores
<Lord_Maynoth> LOL
<Xanthus7> is the new 64 bit ubuntu ready yet
<wickedpuppy> really ?? for past few minutes you been complaining about linux
<tristanmike> sorry, what was wrong with Smeg Lord_Maynoth ?
<nalioth_zZz> Lord_Maynoth: they are 'ignored' because your answer isnt here. no reason to clutter the channel while you wait
<esac> tristanmike: you can't delete menu items, just hide them
<tristanmike> esac, right click
<tristanmike> delete
<esac> nope
<tristanmike> yup
<esac> delete is grayed out
<bjv> is the answer to my question "what package is 'openal-config' in?" somewhere else?
<bjv> because i dont know where else to look.
<bjv> is this an unofficial help channel>?
<topyli> tristanmike: that only works for menu items you have created yourself. naturally, smeg cannot delete items from /usr/share
<esac> topyli: but i tried "sudo smeg" and it still wouldn't let me
<FR500> topyli: which is actually good
<Lord_Maynoth> what do you guys think of xandros
<esac> yep just tried sudo smeg again and it still won't let me
<Xanthus7> is the new 64bit ubuntu ready
<wickedpuppy> bjv, i don't see a package named openal-config
<thoreauputic> bjv: read the /topic and see :)
<topyli> FR500: of course. a user cannot know if another user wants a menu item or not
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, is this your question ?
<Xanthus7> hello
<Lord_Maynoth> your opinions on xandros excuse me
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: #ubuntu-offtopic exists, you know
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, this is a help channel and not opinion poll channel ...
<Lord_Maynoth> oh
<FR500> well  we like ubuntu
<Xanthus7> What about 64bit ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth> thought this was offtopic
<Kimahri> i run ubuntu o nmy lappyt
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: read the topic.
<Kimahri> especially the first part
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: in fact #ubuntu-offtopic can be *very* offtopic
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: sometimes it is :)
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<bjv> wickedpuppy: ive tried and not found it in both  libopenal-dev  &   libopenal0
<Kimahri> i run ubuntu on me lappy, but my other linux boxen run either gentoo or SuSE
<bjv> what other openal packages are there?
<Lord_Maynoth> well here is an genuine honest question
<snausages> how can i reset the attributes of a folder through the terminal?
<wickedpuppy> bjv, are you searching in synaptic ?
<Lord_Maynoth> where can I buy a training manual that will take me from ubernoob to ubergeek in linux
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, no where
<Lord_Maynoth> reccomendations
<bjv> wickedpuppy: "apt-cache search openal"
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: you just have to play around with it for quite a long time.
<Lord_Maynoth> so there is nothing to teach me the ins and outs of the command line
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: look at the O'Reilly website as a start I guess
<bjv> Lord_Maynoth: man helps. :\
<Lord_Maynoth> i just have to google till i drop
<wickedpuppy> Lord_Maynoth, man
<Lord_Maynoth> lol
<Lord_Maynoth> ok
<Lord_Maynoth> thkanks
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: http://tuxfiles.org
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: it took me almost 2 years to learn a lot.  i started on Mandrake 9.0, and then i started dinking around a bit.
<iiiears> linuxquestions.org is a good start read a few pages every day.
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: install the debian documentation packages, and you can at least learn to use debian and ubuntu :)
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: and of course, man <package> help a bit.
<Lord_Maynoth> i like actual books though
<k-0tik> its not the thing to have books on
<bjv> what if  'OpenAL-config'  is not in any of the ubuntu packages?
<Xanthus7> Can anyone tell me if they have ever completed ubuntu for 64 bit
<bjv> what do i do then?
<wickedpuppy> bjv, well ... i got those both them
<topyli> Lord_Maynoth: your book will be obsolete in six months
<esac> does anybody know if there is any support in kdevelop for c# ?
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: O'Reilly publish "Linux in a Nutshell" for instance
<wickedpuppy> bjv, openal-config is not anywhere ... i don't see it in synaptic or in apt-cache
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: most of the books i'vee seen are distro specific... like redhat or mandrake.
<bjv> well it should be at /usr/bin/openal-config
<wickedpuppy> esac, c# ? you need mono
<bjv> if there is a package that installs it. :\
<Kimahri> Lord_Maynoth: every distro does things differently
<thoreauputic> Lord_Maynoth: sudo apt-get install apt-howto *grin*
<wickedpuppy> bjv,  not on my machine
<iiiears> lol
<bjv> (02:57:48) bjv: what if  'OpenAL-config'  is not in any of the ubuntu packages?
<bjv> (02:57:51) bjv: what do i do then?
<bjv> :(
<Xanthus7> can anyone see me at all
<bjv> Xanthus7: no.
<wickedpuppy> why you need that is ... beyond me ?
<Kimahri> Xanthus7: i see ya
<topyli> wickedpuppy: you can write c# code without mono, the question was about kdevelop :)
<thoreauputic> Xanthus7: no you are invisible
<thoreauputic> ;)
<wickedpuppy> write ... compile ?
<wickedpuppy> you can write the code on anywhere .... vi emacs nano .. i thought the question was to compile it
<topyli> wickedpuppy: i don't know much about kdevelop but AFAIK it's not a compiler
<esac> has anybody gotten teleport to work ?
<Lord_Maynoth> well maybe in 5 years if tcpa hasn't killed open source by then... maybe then linux will have evolved enough to go mainstream... I will give it that... it is evolving so fast... I remember how much linux has improved over the past 3 years.... but it has so far to go
<Lord_Maynoth> any
<Lord_Maynoth> who
<Lord_Maynoth> thanks see ya
<wickedpuppy> well then i missed his question topyli  ... he can write on any prog that accepts keyboard input
<topyli> esac: no, but it's a long-lasting dream of human kind :)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<zenek> i cannot play mp3's (There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg). what i have to do? msg me in priv... ty
<esac> topyli: really? i learned to teleport years ago, but i still haven't gotten the program "teleport" to work :(
<wickedpuppy> zenek, no sound or can't play mp3 ?
<Myrtti> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<topyli> esac: exactly =)
* topyli sees what teleport really is
<cosimo321> HELLO ALL
<wickedpuppy> cosimo321, no caps pls
<cosimo321> WHY NOT
<wickedpuppy> oh boy
<vengeful> lol
<Myrtti> because it's yelling
<topyli> esac: looks pretty useful for some situations
<cosimo321> HOW IS CAPITOL LETTERS YELLING?
<bjv> LINUX PEOPLE ARE FREAKED OUT BY CAPS
<cosimo321> OOOO
<esac> topyli: ive tried quite a few programs now, and everytime i run teleport it says "there are no windows available that will work with teleport, teleport now exiting"
<bjv> THIS IS NOT A MAINFRAME ENVIRONMENT
<topyli> cosimo321: you are about to be ignored by a lot of people
<jrr> hate of all-caps crosses platforms.
<cosimo321> You have got to be kidding?
<Myrtti> idiots
<cosimo321> Fine no caps unless I have to IMPRESS something on you guys
<bjv> also the use of lowercase sans-serif characters increases readability.
<esac> cosimo321: we dont even capitalize the first word of each sentence
<cosimo321> ok
<topyli> altough we should really :)
<bjv> the letters have their own shapes and flows well.
<bjv> caps does not.
<cosimo321> I do have a couple of serious questions being sort of new to breezy
<topyli> aren't we all new to breezy? _)
<cosimo321> The other night I asked how to install the drivers for the nvidia fx5200 pci card.
<cosimo321>  The directions given screwed up my system.
<cosimo321> Today I will ask again and also about configuring the wqacom tools in breezy
<wickedpuppy> i got nvidia gforce fx 5500 ... i used ubuntuguide.org ... and i am still alive
<cosimo321> wacom
<tristanmike> cosimo321, it's AGP actually, not PCI
<tristanmike> i have the same card
<cosimo321> my card is pci
<vengeful> didnt know they still bothered making pci cards
<esac> what is the advantage of ESD over ALSA? i noticed that by default, breezy uses the ESD sink. ive always heard that ALSA is better. any opinions?
<zenek> i can play *.ogg files but no *.mp3. what i have to do to play mp3's?
<cosimo321> what about the wacom tools
<wickedpuppy> zenek, did you go to the site that ubotu gave ya ?
<Myrtti> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<bjv> esac: i use ALSA extensively because i require software mixing.
<topyli> esac: it depends if your card supports multiple simultaneous sounds or not. if not, you may want a sound server like esd
<iiiears> cosimo - that doesn't sound like fun :/  - unless you need to wring the last bit of performance from your video card. nvidia-glx in synaptic is much easier to install than the nvidia site's drivers
<bjv> esac: ESD is from the enlightenment desktop/whatever environment? im not aware of any reason to use it.
<cosimo321> Ok when I go into find files and go to /dev, all files under there are greyd out. how to change this?
<esac> naw i think my sound card is fairly new and can support multiple streams. if you mean can i watch pr0n and listen to hatebreed at the same time, then, yes
<cosimo321> Yeah but the synaptic drivers screw up my system
<cusco> hi.. when I open a .mpg link firefox tryes to use a totem plugin instead of mplayer-mozilla
<cosimo321> what about the greyd out files
<topyli> esac: then you are lucky and kick esd out
<cosimo321> oops new update just appeared for breezy
<topyli> esac: it sucks anyway
<esac> so by default esd is used for better compatibility then
<tzapachuau> hello
<cosimo321> I realize Breezy is just a preview right now but they need to have serious hardware support right out of the box
<cosimo321> If not it will go by the way of BeOs
<cosimo321> I still use Be and like it,
<cosimo321> I also like this Breezy but I see little difference between the two except for GUI
<topyli> esac: i think breezy uses alsa by default and esd is just there "in case a user is poor and has an old sound blaster"
<bjv> doesnt Breezy have the same hardware support as Hoary?
<bjv> Hoary support == uber serious afaiac
<esac> cosimo321: i've installed it on 2 laptops and an amd64 and an em64t and haven't had a single driver missing as of yet
<tzapachuau> my sound plays only in xmms
<Burgundavia> bjv, it should support more than haory
<bjv> Burgundavia: for real.
<tzapachuau> when i try to play video files in VLC it didnot work
<topyli> aah. OOo update
<vengeful> has more wireless support
<tzapachuau> am using esound output pluggins
<wickedpuppy> tzapachuau, #vlc or email videolan's support ?
<Burgundavia> bjv, if you see a regression, file a bug
<iiiears> Is anyone here an Unreal Tournament Sniper server aficianado? - Ubuntu doesn't like ut-install-436-goty.run
<cosimo321> I am going to update be back later
<Burgundavia> cosimo321, if something doesn't work, file a bug
<topyli> cosimo321: good luck finding apps for it :(
<bjv> speaking of filing a bug..
<tzapachuau> wickedpuppy,  my sound does not work in other playes too
<wickedpuppy> tzapachuau, but sound does work in xmms ?
<bjv> i can find no way of getting the 'openal-config'  script from the apt repos.
<tzapachuau> yups ion xmms
<bjv> who do i talk to about this?
<Burgundavia> bjv, file a bug
<wickedpuppy> tzapachuau, each player has internal sound control ... have you tried adjusted them ?
<Burgundavia> bjv, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<bjv> Burgundavia: *following bugzilla link*
<bjv> oh, thx.
<tzapachuau> is there anything to change in the system/prefernce/multimedia system selector
<bjv> tzapachuau: your file browser controls how it opens files, your media player controls how it uses your hardware
<tzapachuau> but there is no ortion for esound
<bjv> your issue seems to not be with #ubuntu?
<tzapachuau> i mean that option is not selectred
<tzapachuau> i mean that option is not selected
<topyli> tzapachuau: if your apps are esd-aware, it's best to select it. dunno about vlc
<tzapachuau> ok
<tzapachuau> i think VLC does not support it
<tzapachuau> only Linux OSS
<tzapachuau> Dummy
<tzapachuau> and file output
<tzapachuau> are there
<topyli> tzapachuau: that's very lame
<Pickle_Weasel> VLC the player doesn't support esd?
<cusco> hi.. when I open a .mpg link firefox tryes to use a totem plugin instead of mplayer-mozilla
<tzapachuau> os the best option will be Linux OSS
<topyli> that's the worst option for linux sound AFAIK, but if you really want vlc, and it supports nothing else, then what the hell
<elc2> hi! can anyone tell me how to update  hoary to breezy?
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<tzapachuau> topyli, then how do i change my sound output functions
<topyli> in system -> prefs -> multimedia selector
<Pickle_Weasel> is breezy spable enough to upgrade to yet?
<Pickle_Weasel> stable, even
<topyli> Pickle_Weasel: for a desktop, i do think so
<Pickle_Weasel> i see
<Pickle_Weasel> the reason i ask is because last week i was told to stay away from it
<tzapachuau> so i need to restart
<topyli> Pickle_Weasel: it depends really. just _how_ stable do you want? there is still a risk they will break it :)
<Pickle_Weasel> =\
* Pickle_Weasel will wait until the release date
<topyli> Pickle_Weasel: on my desktops, it has behaved ok for quite a while. the only annoying thing is upgrading 150 packages every morning
<Pickle_Weasel> heh, they pump out upgrades that fast?
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: yes, that's normal
<topyli> Pickle_Weasel: well, something a problem with X does mean upgrading quite a few packages
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: it will suddenly stop after release :)
* thoreauputic remembers all the bleeding edge addicts going into withdrawal when Hoary was released ;-)
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah, i almost switched back to debian unstable :)
<thoreauputic> heheh
<topyli> which really is unstable again
<thoreauputic> topyli: are they doing the gcc4 and xorg transitions ?
<dhonn> lol
<thoreauputic> in sid I mean...
<dhonn> im a bleeding edge adict i cant wait for dapper drake
<Pickle_Weasel> now, doing this update, changing all the "hoary's" to "breezy's," do i also change things like "hoary-security" to "breezy-security" and so on?
<thoreauputic> dhonn: you have to wait for the devs to sober up after the release parties ;)
<topyli> thoreauputic: i don't know what's causing it, this is what i hear. those are good candidates. they are also getting gnome 2.10 in
<Pickle_Weasel> the repositories, i mean
<dhonn> lol? i want the drunken code
<tristanmike> good night to all
<vengeful> brb
<dhonn> lol i have aready upgraded my friends deskops to breezy
<dhonn> when it was stable enough
<ormandj> anybody here using some form of mysql authentication for user logins?
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: yes you change all instances of the word
<ormandj> a-la pam-mysql or nss-mysql?
<Pickle_Weasel> ok, thank you
<Pickle_Weasel> i just did that, i will now attempt to update >_<
<topyli> dhonn: didn't break this morning either when i did the regular updates
<dhonn> just 10 more days
<Pickle_Weasel> changing all instances of the word got me a lot of error messages when reloading synaptic
<dhonn> what do you think about a clean install, is it nessessary?
<thoreauputic> !tell Pickle_Weasel about upgrade2breezy
<Pickle_Weasel> i know..i followed that
<ilpavox> is there a linux partitioning tool that is non-destructive?
<Pickle_Weasel> and i did what it asked me, the error messages still stand
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: well, Seveas has a list of sources for breezy - try that approach
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Pickle_Weasel> yay
<Pickle_Weasel> ^.^
<thoreauputic> Pickle_Weasel: the last URL I guess
<ompaul> dhonn, depends on what you want, you can do it if you want to.
<Pickle_Weasel> aye, i got it, thank you =)
<thoreauputic> :)
<TiMiDo> yay
<TiMiDo> i'm updating to breezy
<vengeful> hurray ;-)
<dreamwave> well that was relatively painless.  now operating from my dual boot system with ubuntu 5.10 colony 5.  updates are downloading while i type.
<TiMiDo> nice dreamwave
<dreamwave> so, 2 hours total including downloading the iso.
<Pickle_Weasel> ubuntu can be the easiest OS ever to install something in
<dreamwave> thanks
<Pickle_Weasel> unless what you want isn't in synaptic, then it's a major pain >.>
<ompaul> Pickle_Weasel, it is as hard a installing something on Debian
<Pickle_Weasel> well, debian and ubuntu are very similar, after all
<dhonn> firefox needs a 6 month release cycle
<TiMiDo> yeah they are
<ompaul> dhonn, no, it needs a release cycle that makes sense, fix bugs add new stuff and move along
<dreamwave> i noticed that i currently don't have a terminal available.  is that by design?  i plan to fetch gnome-terminal.
* ompaul notices that ompaul is not a very positive person this morning
<topyli> dhonn: yes, everybody should release on the same day gnome does :)
<thoreauputic> dreamwave: try looking in "Accessories"
<Burgundavia> dreamwave, you should have gnome-terminal installed by default
<vengeful> you should have one
<dhonn> im runnin firefox 1.5 beta2 it would be cool if it was done aready so it can be included in 5.10
<ompaul> topyli, ohh come on, the day after
<dreamwave> ah.  there it is.
<Pickle_Weasel> i hear in breezy gnome, everything is anti alaised
* Pickle_Weasel drools
<topyli> ompaul: oh yes, they need to test thoroughly ;-)
<thoreauputic> !openterm
<ubotu> To add the right-click option for opening gnome-terminal on Breezy, install the  nautilus-open-terminal package
<clast> Pickle_Weasel, yeah it looks really smooth
<topyli> Pickle_Weasel: yes, it's cairo enabled. not many apps are though
<TiMiDo> What's breezy like on debian? sarge sid?
<ompaul> TiMiDo, six month old sid
<ompaul> on the day it was formed it was sid
<TiMiDo> oh nice
<TiMiDo> so now?
<topyli> it's newer than sid :)
<Burgundavia> TiMiDo, some parts are newer than sid, some are older
<rawiramdhan> Hello
<thoreauputic> ompaul: well, gnome 2.12 isn't in sid yet
<TiMiDo> rawiramdhan,  hello
<ompaul> it is six months of improvement on that position with some of its parts changed
<topyli> TiMiDo: i mean the desktop parts i care about are newer
<Burgundavia> TiMiDo, but for the first half of the development cycle, we should be exactly synced to sid, with some newer peices
<thoreauputic> yah
<rawiramdhan> Does anyone know where I can change my xterm fonts/color etc?
<TiMiDo> rawiramdhan,  put new fonts on .fonts man xterm
<No1Viking> !tell me about breezy
<jrr> rawiramdhan: as arguments to xterm, but i presume also in some kind of .xterm or .xtermrc
<ompaul> TiMiDo, there you are 5 people looking at the same thing with more or less the same views and different things  being said :)
<topyli> rawiramdhan: command line options, or .Xdefaults i guess
<jrr> grr silly wacom stopped working
<TiMiDo> yeah ompaul
<ompaul> thoreauputic, voip
<topyli> rawiramdhan: it's been a while since i used it
<thoreauputic> ompaul: OK hang on a minute :)
<rawiramdhan> I cant find .Xdefaults, I can change the color etc with commands but i cant save it
<TiMiDo> rawiramdhan, do you have access to it?
<thoreauputic> rawiramdhan: ~/.Xdefaults you create yourself :)
<topyli> rawiramdhan: i would put "alias xterm='xterm -my -options -that -i -like'" in my bashrc
<TiMiDo> rawiramdhan,  don't msg me
<rawiramdhan> I'll make a .Xdefaults file...
<Juzzy> Hey guys, seeking help, got 2 hdds, hda (pata) and another sata hard drive, but when i look for hdb its nnot there... and hdc won't mount due to mount: No medium found
<tcabh> hi
<tcabh> hi
<tcabh> anyone care to chat
<TiMiDo> tcabh, hi do not repeat please
<TiMiDo> tcabh, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cicakman> hello.... does breezy badger come with gtk+2.7 or higher??
<TiMiDo> !info gtk+ breezy
<TiMiDo> !info gtk breezy
<Cicakman> i wanted to install clearlooks-cairo, but it needs that....
<Cicakman> !info
<TiMiDo> Cicakman, apt-cache search gtk
<Cicakman> !info gtk+ breezy
<calamari> I have a composite output on this ati rage video card.. can send output to it?
<Cicakman> !info gtk breezy
<Cicakman> TiMiDo... errr.. how do i know the version??
<TiMiDo> Cicakman, apt-cache search gtk or info package
<topyli> gotta love last.fm. no need to think about what i would like next :)
<dooglus> Cicakman: breezy comes with 2.8.4-0ubuntu2
<dooglus> Cicakman: I found out like this: chris@chrislap:~$ apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0 | grep Candid
<dooglus>   Candidate: 2.8.4-0ubuntu2
<Cicakman> dooglus: thx.....
<Cicakman> dooglus: any idea why clearlooks-cairo still complain that it needs gtk+2.8 or higher?
<dooglus> Cicakman: if you don't have breezy already, you can find out on the web: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/libgtk2.0-0
<dooglus> Cicakman: it complains?  how do you see that complaint?
<Cicakman> dooglus: i'm compiling from source
<Cicakman> checking for GTK... configure: error: GTK+-2.7 or newer is required to compile clearlooks-cairo
<dooglus> Cicakman: which source package?
<thoreauputic> Cicakman: you need the -dev package
<dreamwave> okay.  i've added my windows hda2 to fstab and ubuntu does the right thing and places an icon for it on the desktop.  i've added my login to the 'disk' group.  but i still don't have read access to the drive.  is that because the shell the X occupies doesn't realize that i now belong to the 'disk' group?
<dooglus> Cicakman: use 'apt-get build-dep' to install the build dependancies
<bob2> Cicakman: sudo aptitude install build-essential gnome-devel
<Cicakman> i downloaded from cvs
<bob2> Cicakman: note that it's unlikely to build on hoary at all, so you'll need to be using breezy
<Cicakman> bob2: i'm using breezy
<Cicakman> i downloaded clearlooks-cairo from cvs
<bob2> anyway, as above
<Cicakman> clearlooks-cairo is not in ubuntu repository, how can i use apt-get???
<bob2> Cicakman: anyway, do what I said
<Cicakman> ok...
<thoreauputic> Cicakman: bob2 is suggesting you get the dependencies with apt
<thoreauputic> which will make life a lot easier...
<Cicakman> is it significantly prettier?
<clast> Cicakman, it's supposed to be prettier, but rather slow and buggy
<thoreauputic> where "significantly" has some random subjective value...
<Cicakman> clast: uh oh....
<Cicakman> so you guys wouldnt recommend me to use it?
<clast> Cicakman, give me a sec, i read an article about it recently mybe i can find it for you
<scandium_> hi, I tried installing breezy/amd64 (preview release, colony 5 and yesterday's daily build) but the installer always fails when trying to process libc6-udeb or jfsutils-udeb with a read error (console output is WARNING: ** bad md5sum) - but I checked the md5sum of all isos, let the burning app verify the disc and I used three different discs for each iso and even 2 different burning devices
<bob2> doesn't the default gtk theme engine in breezy use cairo, anyway?
<bob2> scandium_: have you let the cd try to verify itself yet?
<Cicakman> bob2: not sure about that.. but i notice there's a slight change in the interface
<scandium_> yes, it says the integrity is OK after 2 seconds
<bob2> 2 seconds seems abnormally short
<scandium_> thought so, too ;)
<bob2> and by that I mean "impossibly short"
<bob2> scandium_: can you do a "md5sum /dev/cdrom" or so of it?
<dreamwave> figured it out.  http://ubuntuguide.org is a great resource.
<ompaul> Cicakman, its a free world, you can do with is as you choose, however all people here will do for you is try to let you know of the risks, after that it is your call, so for instance if you were a brilliant developer then it might be worth the risk and in fact you might add something to the project, or you could be someone who wants it for learning about, or something else
<bob2> Cicakman: have they done a release of it yet?
<scandium_> bob2, do you think it would make any sense to try the 32bit version?
<bob2> it's not in Debian is weird
<bob2> scandium_: I'd try the above thing first
<Cicakman> bob2: release of?
<bob2> Cicakman: the theme engine
<Cicakman> ompaul: hmm... i understand that
<Cicakman> bob2: i'm not sure about that
<prabu^> Hello all
<prabu^> does anyone have a problem where ubuntu just stalls on all http transfers but ftp transfers are fine
<clast> no
<clast> ^^
<prabu^> :
<prabu^> :S
<clast> prabu^, any firewall settings that could case that?
<prabu^> nope
<prabu^> i dont got a firewall even
<dreamwave> looks like my install updates has stalled on: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<dreamwave> no not hat...
<dreamwave> that even.
<dreamwave> this: Setting up gucharmap (1.4.4-1ubuntu1) ...
<calamari> is there a way to set a program that normally requires su or sudo, to be able to run as a normal user without typing a password?
<thenuke> I bet there are, I just dont happen to know how you should do it
<iiiears>    calamari - the sudoers file?
<topyli> calamari: yes, you can shoot yourself in the foot like that
<Cicakman> hmm using clearlooks-cairo now
<Cicakman> not much difference
<calamari> topyli: cool, how?
<thenuke> iiiears: sudoers.. he did not want to have some user to be able to be root
<dooglus> dreamwave, can you run a separate shell and see what processes are running?
<dooglus> calamari: you probably just need to "chmod 4755 <program>"
<iiiears> create  a process and a user process group?
<topyli> calamari: you can edit the sudoers file and let some users require no password. then sudo won't bother them with one
<topyli> calamari: this of course is a very silly thing to do
<iiiears> it certainly is
<calamari> I don't want it to do this for every program, just one
<topyli> calamari: man sudoers. you can do that too
* calamari will try dooglus' suggestion :)
<dooglus> calamari: that will make the program run as the user who owns it.  so you'll need to 'chown' the program to root ownership first if it's not already owned by root
<dooglus> calamari: what program are you talking about?
<iiiears> create a user group for your one process and give it limited rights
<iiiears> ?
<topyli> calamari: you just don't want to read a man page :)
<iiiears> lol
<dooglus> lots of people are scared of manpages
<TiMiDo> sudo aptitude install build-essential gnome-devel
<TiMiDo> Unpacking replacement kscd ...
<TiMiDo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TiMiDo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdevelop3-data_4%3a3.2.2-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<TiMiDo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<TiMiDo> any ideas?
<calamari> dooglus: cool, 4755 worked great :)  thanks
<dooglus> calamari: be careful.  all your users can now run that program as root without a password.
<iiiears> everytime i open a man page some knowledge sneaks in. beginning to wonder what escapes to make room for the new knowledge. - lol
<topyli> calamari: including the crackers and broken programs etc.
<calamari> dooglus: yeah, I
<calamari> 'll be :)
<calamari> I'm using it for atitvout.. when I start the tv mode, I lose console
<calamari> so I need to be able to type something easily and know it'll work without extra password aggravations
<iiiears> calamari do you have an all in wonder card?
<Cicakman> why "Open Terminal" is removed from right click popup menu in breezy :(
<topyli> calamari: sounds sane. although you seem to have a buggy system too
<calamari> nope.. ati rage mobility
<calamari> topyli: some tv cards can support dual console and tv out, mine can't
<TiMiDo> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<TiMiDo>         LANGUAGE = "en",
<TiMiDo>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<TiMiDo>         LANG = "en_US.UTF-8"
<TiMiDo>     are supported and installed on your system.perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<TiMiDo> any ideaS?
<iiiears> ah okay. battled with mine last week...  It won heh i returned it and got a hauppage
* calamari goes to grab the vcr.. thanks everyone :)
<topyli> TiMiDo: well, are the locales "supported and installed"? check with 'dpkg-reconfigure locales'
<TiMiDo> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<TiMiDo> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<TiMiDo> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<TiMiDo> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Cicakman> can anyone tell me where i can get w32codecs? it's not in breezy badger's repository....
<TiMiDo> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed wtf?
<topyli> ouch
<iveqy> hi, does anyone know how to let all keystrokes be passed on to the program inside a xterm? I can't find it in the manual...
<iiiears> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<doubleukay> wow, quite a populated channel
<doubleukay> just a quick Q, does anyone know if apt-get works on the livecd? i'm helping a friend troubleshoot over the phone here
<Cicakman> doubleukay: dont think so.....
<iiiears> mostly friendly too. - lol - well that is until you bring up the age old debate Emacs V. VI. - grin
<doubleukay> hehe
<doubleukay> i'm a vim user myself :)
<NsOmNiAc> I never learned emacs
<NsOmNiAc> always use vi or vim
<NsOmNiAc> errrr used
<doubleukay> i still remember some of its shortcuts.
<jnoon> anyone know how to get the commands in a script to display? right now when i run the script it just runs without showing anything .. default bahavior
<topyli> btw, does the original vi still exist somewhere? would it compile on linux?
<doubleukay> jnoon, if it's a bourne shell script, you can add -x or -v to the shebang
<jnoon> doubleukay thanks
<doubleukay> no worries
<topyli> hrm. gnome torrent needs notification area support. it's quite a useless window most of the time
<beti6> hi] 
<p0windah> moaning girlos and boyos
<beti6> sup
<coobra> sponcor me with Thongs to a girl i know :
<coobra> :P
<Cicakman> how can i add "open terminal" to the popup menu?
<daejavu> ive installed EnemyTerritory and want to give its complete Ownership to a user .. how do i do that ?
<daejavu> how do i give complete rights/ownership  to a user ?
<jarkom18> any body know how to make floppy recovery from ubuntu..??
<jarkom18> i try grub-install /dev/fd0 it's doesn't work...
<TiMiDo> damn this is weird,
<shinu> anyone using a toshiba l10 192 laptop?
<No1Viking> Tried to upgrade to Breezy but got errors in locales. What do I need to do to get it resolved?
<doubleukay> daejavu, you mean like, give some user root privileges?
<topyli> daejavu: if you mean file permissions, then just chown the file to the user or to a group the user belongs to, then chmod the permissions you want
<iiiears> jarkom18 - would a generic boot floppy help? "tmsrtbt" is good
<BurgerMann> There is a way to change the default Charset used by Ubuntu, from UTF-8 to ISO-.... Does anyone know how or a resource to how?
<hoary> tmsrtbt ?? what is it ?
<iiiears> i'll get the link
<TiMiDo> !Hoary
<ubotu> somebody said hoary was a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<beti6> anyone from the philippines here
<No1Viking> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2731  <--- any ideas how to solve this, else I can not upgrade to Breezy
<No1Viking> ?
<iiiears> http://www.toms.net/rb/
<thenuke> No1Viking: Breezy is not for you then
<hoary> iiiears : what is tmsrtbt?
<thenuke> No1Viking: if you dont know how to handle problems what comes with it :D
* TiMiDo is updating to breezy had little errors, but now it's going thrue
<No1Viking> thenuke: Please elaborate why
<ccooke> No1Viking: Upgrading an installed distribution is a difficult problem. It can be done, but if you have much software from other sources, it becomes increasingly nontrivial.
<daejavu> doubleukay, nops i have a game folder of which permissions are for only Root .. i want a normal user to have all of its permissions and ownership
<iiiears> not.toms.net/twiki/bin/view/Tomsrtbt/QuestionsAnswer the tmsrtbt wiki
<thenuke> No1Viking: Just said it, if you dont know how to handle the problems
<No1Viking> ccooke: So it's better to install from the CD?
<strat> i just compiled the last wine..it installed it under  /usr/local/lib.....where is the ldconfig file at under  /etc/..so i can add /usr/local/lib   to its path???
<ccooke> No1Viking: Especially since Breezy hasn't been released yet, so the upgrade process hasn't been fully tweaked yet.
<ccooke> No1Viking: if you want breezy, yes.
<doubleukay> daejavu, checkout topylis answer
<BurgerMann> Don't anyone know how to change from default UTF-8 to ISO-8859-1?
<No1Viking> thenuke: I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales but only get errors
<TiMiDo> BurgerMann, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<daejavu> doubleukay, copy that .. it worked :D .. thanks !
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, such as?
<beti6> sup
<thenuke> No1Viking: oh, it is going to be officially released very soon :) I did not know that, well wait a few weeks?
<No1Viking> Thanks ccooke
<ccooke> No1Viking: Be aware that it's still a preview release. You should use the latest CD - Colony 5, from the topic.
<BurgerMann> TiMiDo: thx :)
<ccooke> No1Viking: and also, be aware that (while it is mostly stable) some things may not work yet
<ccooke> No1Viking: for instance - I can't mount a windows share yet.
<thenuke> No1Viking: and ooooh, I did not figure it out that the upcoming release is not the final X-)
<BioLinux> ciao ragazzi
<thenuke> No1Viking: blah, Just stay out of it ok :D  it will propably break
<ccooke> thenuke: that's not helpful.
<TiMiDo> same error i had No1Viking
<thenuke> ccooke: general policy of the channel as far as I know, is NOT TO help  uncapable ppl to break their systems, ok?
<No1Viking> OK, TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> what error did it came out, when u apt-get dist-upgrade?
<No1Viking> thenuke: stop that crap
<daejavu> btw anyone playes EnemyTerritory and is having Sound issues ?
<No1Viking> you know nothing about me thenuke
<hoary> i try root@jarkom18:/home/jarkom18 # grub-install --root-directory=/media/floppy '(fd0)'
<hoary> mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/floppy/boot': Read-only file system
<thenuke> No1Viking: are you a bit stupid or what part you do not understand? if you dont know how to handle depedency problems, breezy just IS NOT for you
<ccooke> thenuke: that's fine. But you don't have to be so dismissive about it. More to the point, it's much harder to do an upgrade than a fresh install. And we *Want* as many people to try the preview as possible.
<thenuke> ccooke: ok, my mistake then
<strat> anyone know where and what the name of the file  is that i can add a lib  path..need to add /usr/local/lib  to get wine working..
<ccooke> thenuke: well, let's check.
<ccooke> Everyone: General opinion - is Breezy stable enough for curious people who aren't massively skilled?
<ccooke> I think it is, but I'm willing to be convinced otherwise - we're still just under two weeks from release, after all.
<Cicakman> ++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Cicakman>  -> anyone can give me a clue what this means?
<NsOmNiAc> I'm having problems mounting an additonal hard drive anyone have any links to guides ?
<ccooke> No1Viking: I'd listen to the opinions here. There are a lot of people here who know their stuff and have tried Breezy.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: tried the one here?
<TiMiDo> Rebuilding the database. This may take some time..
<ccooke> !tell NsOmNiAc about windowsdrives
<NsOmNiAc> ccooke it's another linux drive
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, what error u got when u dist-upgrade to breezy?
<NsOmNiAc> ../dev/hdb1   *           1       76505    38558488+  83  Linux
<NsOmNiAc> ../dev/hdb2           76506       77545      524160   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<No1Viking> TiMiDo: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2731
<TiMiDo> alright
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay. What have you tried?
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, rm /var/cache/apt/archives/wine_0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<TiMiDo> and then do the dist-upgrade again
<NsOmNiAc> berkowitz:nsomniac~ % mount /dev/hdb1
<NsOmNiAc> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<No1Viking> OK
<pschulz01> Has anyone here tried to install ubuntu on an 'ipod' as an external usb drive? Colony 4 almost worked, but I had some problems with grub.
<Trashcan> 2am monday morning :(
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: ah, okay.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: you need to add it to /etc/fstab.
<propagandhi> pschulz01: I have installed heaps of distros on external usb drives, most often u get a kernel panic VFS unable to sync root filesystem, is that what you got? if so theres an easy fix
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, nope
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: do you know how to do that?
<iiiears> Ns0m - check out ubotu's link to winmac_fstab nice easy script
<iiiears> !ntfs
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, did you do apt-get -f install ?
<NsOmNiAc> mind walking me through it .. I'm clueless when it comes to doing that
<TiMiDo> No1Viking, yeah breeze hasen't come out yet that's why locales are broken
<Cicakman> has anyone ever installed java on ubuntu?
<TiMiDo> !tell Cicakman about java
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Might get grabbed for a meeting - I'm at work. But I don't mind :-)
<No1Viking> Ok, thanks TiMiDo
<TiMiDo> Cicakman, read the uRl that ubotu give ya
<TiMiDo> np No1Viking
<NsOmNiAc> very cool thanks
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay, first thing is to create the directory it'll be mounted on.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: what is the disk for?
<iiiears> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<ccooke> iiiears: not useful here.
<NsOmNiAc> music
<pschulz01> propagandhi: No.. the installer corrupted the previously installed Redhat grub configuration (hda) rather than the usb drive (sda).
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay. here's what you do:
<pschulz01> I would like to know if you've been able to do it with Ubuntu?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: sudo mkdir /media/Music
<propagandhi> ahh i see what you mean
<NsOmNiAc> done
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<propagandhi> i have done ubuntu on a USB drive yes, but i chose not to install grub at the end, and instead do it manually later
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: what filesystem did you create ?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: ext3? reiser?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: (have you created it yet?)
<NsOmNiAc> yes
<pschulz01> propagandhi: How do you do that? grub; root (sda1); setup(sda) ?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: what command did you use to create the filesystem?
<propagandhi> grub-install /dev/hdxX
<Cicakman> TiMiDo: thx... but i want to installl j2ee sdk, not j2se sdk... and the instructions there does not work for me
<No1Viking> TiMiDo: Seems to work now!! :)
<NsOmNiAc> sudo fdisk /dev/hdb1
<propagandhi> also ur BIOS has to support USB boot
<TiMiDo> cool No1Viking
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: hmm.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: okay, get another shell  up, please.
<NsOmNiAc> got it
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Yeah... the machine that I was installing from only has USB FD option, so I couldn't test the install.
<NsOmNiAc> have 9 up
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: I'd like you to type 'sudo fdisk -ls /dev/hdb'
<ccooke> !tell NsOmNiAc about paste
<No1Viking> thenuke: You are right, I'm not that good at linux.   :)
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: and use the paste link ubotu just gave you to give us a link to the result
<pschulz01> propagandhi: How do I go about  raising this as a possible bug?
<Trewas> meh, suspend used to work fine with 5.10 preview version with a ibm a20p laptop, now with breezy upgraded to newest packages it never wakes up after suspend
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2732
<ccooke> great
<ormandj> what command lets me search available packages for a filename?
<ormandj> i need DB.php but i can't figure out which package it's in
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay, that looks good.
<Zaphod_42> Trevas: got the same with an IBM T42 :(
<ormandj> php5-pear didn't include it
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Is there any data on the disk yet?
<NsOmNiAc> none
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: have you used any other commands to make the filesystem?
<NsOmNiAc> no
<bob2> ormandj: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: okay. Quick lesson - fdisk is a tool that will carve up bits of the disk and set some features about them
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: it makes the partitions, but not the actual filesystem
<NsOmNiAc> thanks again for your time
<ormandj> bob2: thanks
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: to make the filesystem, you use a second tool called mkfs
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: so, to make the filesystem, do this:
<NsOmNiAc> so mkfs /dev/hdb1 ?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: sudo mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/hdb1
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: (this selects the ext2/3 version of mkfs. The -j means it will use ext3 instead of ext2. ext3 is journalled, which makes it much more reliable)
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: that'll output a load of data as it formats the partition
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: done?
<NsOmNiAc> done
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: good.
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2733
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: now,. back to your gedit
<NsOmNiAc> still got it open
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: without changing anything else, add this line:
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: /dev/sdb1   /media/Music    ext3   defaults   0 0
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay?
<Toma-> if my cpu keeps over heating in a room thats quite warm, should i get a new cpu fan or a new case fan?
<NsOmNiAc> done
<NsOmNiAc> it's sdb instead of hdb ?
<pschulz01> propagandhi: Thanks.. I'm wandering over to 'ubuntu-devel'
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: No, that's me mistyping
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: I'm used to scsi, sorry
<NsOmNiAc> ahhh okie
<NsOmNiAc> heh
<NsOmNiAc> so hdb1
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: Okay.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: save and exit
<NsOmNiAc> updated
<NsOmNiAc> done
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: then, to make it mount the disk, type mount -av
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: (the -a means 'mount everything not already mounted, the -v tells it to let you know what it does)
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: does it mount the disk?
<NsOmNiAc> ..
<NsOmNiAc> paste the results one second
<^bluestone^> May I have some help as to why my wireless card (supported linksys wpc11) doesn't show up as a pcmcia device?
<selinium> Toma- : Either or both. the case fan will blow out warm air that has built up in the box, the cpu fan will try to cool the chip directly, There is a trade off for noise of course..
<NsOmNiAc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2734
<Toma-> mmm
<Toma-> its a brand new cpu fan, can with the new cpu. does thermal paste do wonders?
<p0windah> well it works
<selinium> Toma-, take a look at www.overclockers.com for hints and tips! :)
<Toma-> ightio
<Toma-> *r
<dcox> hi there
<selinium> Toma-, thermal paste does make a difference yes, air is a good insulator
<Iggy> how i can update kernel linux 386 in 686?
<bjv> when submitting a bug report what goes in the box "URL"??
<Iggy> apt-get install...
<NsOmNiAc> is it going to show itself as cdrom0 ?
<bjv> do i even need it?
<nomike> hi
<NsOmNiAc> wait
<NsOmNiAc> nope
<NsOmNiAc> Music
<Oetzi> hi
<NsOmNiAc> cool
<TiMiDo> Oetzi, hi
<NsOmNiAc> 34.3 gig free space
<nomike> I want to back up my system. I booted from an ubuntu live cd and mounted my filesystems...
<p0windah> Toma-: not sure where in the world you live, but the ambient room temperature can make a big difference too
<NsOmNiAc> so now that it's in fstab it will mount automatically at boot right ?
<Oetzi> can anyone tell me a good image-batch-conversion tool for linux
<Toma-> p0windah: australia... im in a little room above the roof. basically surrounded by insulation :(
<dcox> anyone know a good MSN client for ubuntu ?
<bob2> dcox: gaim
<nomike> I know i could do "tar cf - | ssh | tar xf - " but I want to preserve the tar file on the target machine...
<NsOmNiAc> gaim dcox
<bob2> fsvo good
<^bluestone^> any way to restart pcmcia?
<bjv> Toma-: with older CPU's i could get away with just polishing the heatsink and proc
<dcox> bob2 thanks man!
<p0windah> Toma-: where in aus ? up north or..
<bob2> nomike: theyn just dump it out on the other end
<Toma-> south... perth
<bjv> i dont think elbow grease is enough for modern procs though.
<bob2> nomike: and extract it later
<Toma-> bjv: its a sempron 2800
<bjv> definitely a case for some kind of heat-compound.
<Oetzi> ^bluestone^: /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart
<p0windah> Toma-: ah ok, well during summer try to either run air. con or keep a window open that has some external shade covering it
<bjv> maybe not articsilver, but something.
<nomike> bob2: how? is there a program which saves standard input to a file?
<^bluestone^> thanks, Oetzi
<NsOmNiAc> bugger
<NsOmNiAc> can't write it
<nomike> Or could I use > somehow?
<Toma-> rightio. thanks!
<^bluestone^> hang on
<bob2> nomike: eh?
<ekimus> nomike: tar cf tarfile.tar source && scp tarfile.tar remote:
<dcox> bob2 oops! didn't mention it should be a command line client
<bob2> nomike: tar cf - | ssh | cat > blah.tar
<p0windah> Toma-: I used to live in oz too, but whatever your cooling arrangement inside your pc, if your room is hot.... you're just sucking hot air into your machine and blowing it over an already hot heatsink
<bob2> dcox: I use bitlbee for that
<nomike> ekimus: there is not enough local space
<Toma-> yeh :(
<tessa> hi
<ekimus> nomike: so just preserver the file on the remote machine?
<dcox> thanks man ... trying it out!
<Toma-> so a better cpu fan would be better? rather than a case fan in a hot room?
<NsOmNiAc> ok fixed
<nomike> bob2: doesn't the > blah.tar get interpreted by the local shell?
<nomike> yes
<NsOmNiAc> sweet thanks so much
<^bluestone^> nope, still not there under ifconfig
<tessa> i'm currently trying to geht my medion md 6228 scanner to work.
<nomike> I want to make a tarfile with the contents of / and store it directly on another server...
<p0windah> Toma-: get some thermal paste for starters and figure out a way to drop the temp in your room
<ekimus> nomike: man mkfifo (create a 100 mb fifo, tar to that file, scp that file to remote and save it as a tar archive)
<Toma-> rightio
<bob2> nomike: oh, wait
<tessa> http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=medion&model=md6228&bus=usb says it is supported, there shall be a "sane-genesys" backend but i cannot find a "genesys.conf" in /etc/sane.d/
<bob2> nomike: tar cf - | ssh usr@host 'cat > blah.tar'
<Toma-> ive got insulation batts about and below the room... maybe i should install an aircon up here :(
<p0windah> Toma-: I have two windows on different sides of the office here, so I installed an industrial exhaust fan on the hotter side of the room and opened the window on the cooler
<Toma-> hehe
<p0windah> Toma-: made a huge difference
<selinium> Toma-, Getting a cpu fan that just blasts hot air onto your cpu is not going to help too much.. You really need to look at cooling the ambiant temperature if you can.  :)
<bob2> nomike: if you just want to get the data over there, tho, rync is what you want
<Toma-> selinium: thanks for repeating p0windah :D
<^bluestone^> I'm going to try to find some driver (though it's supposed to be supported in the kernel)
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: sorry - still there?
<lemics_> hi every1
<NsOmNiAc> yeahhhh
<NsOmNiAc> it's mounted at Music
<p0windah> Toma-: you need to head down to a bunnings and buy some "tubing" :)
<NsOmNiAc> updated the permissions on it so I could write it
<NsOmNiAc> and looks like it's working
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: great
<Toma-> tubing you say?
<NsOmNiAc> thanks again so much for your time
<selinium> Toma-, Fans are cheap anyway, get both, its cheaper then replacing you cpu! Sorry I missed p0windah post! :)
<Toma-> stick a tube outside and stick a fan on that? :D
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: I was going to suggest a slightly different way, but I was bemeetinged
<NsOmNiAc> moving all the files of music over to it now
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: the head sysadmin here has just returned from a month's holiday touring Australia with his band...
<NsOmNiAc> something else I could have done ?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: and was *just a little* behind on events :-)
<NsOmNiAc> ahhh sweet
<p0windah> Toma-: if you enjoy doing the handy man thing, yeah just grab some insulated tubing and vent all that ot air straight out of the room
<NsOmNiAc> a month is a LONG time
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: oh yes.
<Comco> what's the sysadmin's band's name?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: I was amazed that the company let him do it
<NsOmNiAc> especially with the way things change
<NsOmNiAc> sounds like a bad ass company
<Toma-> p0windah: should i make an exhaust or intake?
<ccooke> Comco: the Zillions, IIRC
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: quite fun to work for.
<net08> hello everyone, Can you help me with my LTSP?
<NsOmNiAc> I worked for MSPG for 5 years then Earthlink came along and fucked it all up
<NsOmNiAc> <3 Mindspring
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: ah, earthlink. Yes.
<[LethAL] > And f this isn't offtopic, I dread to think what it
<[LethAL] > is*
<No1Viking> ccooke: Am running Breezy now!  :-)
<p0windah> Toma-: exhaust is gonna be cheaper. you can get some nice fans with external flaps that seal off when the fan is turned off
<[LethAL] > if*
<ekimus> .oO(this all sounds like a part of user friendly)
<ccooke> No1Viking: good!
<p0windah> Toma-: plus you wont need to deal with incoming bugs and water :)
<ccooke> ekimus: what?
<Toma-> mmm
<[LethAL] > net08, What's your problem?
<ekimus> ccooke: company a is cool but fucked up by company b and the employees are discussing it
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: the alternate route to permissions, by the way, would be to creating a directory under /media/Music named after your user, with write permission.
<p0windah> Toma-: I have three machines I stuck up the top of a wooden shelf here, all their PSU pointed at exhaust and stuck a big piece of perspex to guide the air out
<net08> It does'nt detect my kbd.
<NsOmNiAc> ahhhh I can still do that
<ccooke> ekimus: that's because quite a bit of the setting of UF is based in reality. Hell, that's it's appeal...
<ccooke> ditto dilbert.
<p0windah> Toma-: crude, but very effective
<Toma-> cool
<NsOmNiAc> ccooke if I'm the only user does it matter though ?
<Toma-> literally :O
<ekimus> ccooke: i know just never thought that i can watch it live :)
<glenn> hello
<lemics_> hi
<glenn> how can i install wine?
<[LethAL] > net08, Which keyboard?
<Toma-> i dont have the side panel on my case on aswell. its helping a tad.
<[LethAL] > !wine
<net08> ps2
<glenn> yes
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: not really, no. I just try to suggest the 'cleanest' answer, since I don't know your system :-)
<[LethAL] > !tell glenn about wine
<Hoxzer> Is there any CD player that can be run in fullscreen on gnome
<tessa> glenn, via synaptic, search for wine
<selinium> Toma-, You can buy a portable airconditioner for around 250 that would be the best solution if you can afford it.
<Toma-> selinium: no.
<p0windah> bleh
<NsOmNiAc> hehe ccooke thanks so much for all your patience and hel p
<ccooke> ekimus: Systems administration teaches you to love a good train-wreck. Either that, or you go insane.
<glenn> ok
<p0windah> expensive to run, and no1 thinks its cool when you show em a portable aircon :)
<davro> glen: apt-cache search wine, find what you want apt-get install wine, or use synaptic.
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: no problem. Sorry I had to vanish.
<Toma-> i think ill make a duct and see how that does
<NsOmNiAc> ccooke you pretty much showed me what needed to be done and it's up and running moving files over to it now
<NsOmNiAc> 8-)
<p0windah> Toma-: let me take a snap and I'll show you my office hackery
<selinium> p0windah, true, but cutting holes and pipes and stuff..
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: there's a lot of help in this channel.
<NsOmNiAc> I try to help when I can
<lemics_> nice
<`helix> can ayone give me an example for ubuntus multi-universe
<NsOmNiAc> <3 Ubuntu
<bozzu> how can i install jdk on breezy?
<`helix> i mean for multivese
<NsOmNiAc> I have been using FreeBSD for so long .. when I was using linux it was Debian ... tried Ubuntu out and I'm in love
<lemics_> lol i must say they did a great job w ubuntu
<[LethAL] > bozzu, I've seen it in Synaptic...
<topyli> i guess many ubuntu users come from debian
<boxerboy29> ubuntu has that about it it kinda reels you in
<glenn> after i marked the wine what should i do? thank u so mch
<ccooke> boxerboy29: It does its best to be transparent. That's *important*
<[LethAL] > glenn, Click apply ;)
<NsOmNiAc> no doubt
<boxerboy29> i have sarge running on other pc and breezy ont his one i have to say breezy is 99% better
<selinium> Toma-, have a look around the overclockers site, the give different priced solutions, including vents that may be less cost/hassle in the long run. http://overclockers.com/articles1256/
<lemics_> i'm now studying LPI and ubuntu is perfect for it
<bozzu> [LethAL] , i installed it via synaptic on hoary but i can find it on breezy repositories
<davro> console, sudo apt-get install wine  just seems easier.
<ccooke> LPI?
<[LethAL] > bozzu, repos...
<lemics_> some certificate shit but good www.lpi.org
<Karnivore> I really want to use Ubuntu but its a no go with a powerbook which is really a shame
<boxerboy29> will wine run any .exe files? or just certain ones?
<[LethAL] > bozzu, The Universe one, that is
<bob2> Karnivore: ?
<Toma-> selinium: i need the room to be cooler, not the cpu
<[LethAL] > boxerboy29, It will try to run any
<davro> Linux Professional Institute, another way of getting knowledge by proxy of paper
<boxerboy29> lol @ try
<Karnivore> the touchpad doesnt work with the 12"
<Toma-> maybe i should get into some liquid cooling
<glenn> when i click apply there is an error "some of the packages could not be retrieved from server
<markmark> boxerboy29: some. it's a bit hit and miss
<bjv> boxerboy29: i have found that a very low % of .exe that were authored in Visual Basic will run
<bjv> vb is trash.
<selinium> Toma-, good luck it. :)
<[LethAL] > +1 bjv
<selinium> Toma-, like lager! :)
<bob2> Karnivore: is there a bug report about it?
<bozzu> [LethAL] , no it's on backports. but i don't know if it's a good idea to mix breezy with hoary-backports....
<[LethAL] > bozzu, On breezy, it's in universe. I'm looking at it now
* topyli goes to get some lager
<Karnivore> no bob2 I believe I read it on the site, I couldnt believe it so I booted a LiveCD, all loaded fine but couldnt use the cursor
<bozzu> [LethAL] , what is package name?
<[LethAL] > bozzu, Umm... wine
<[LethAL] > ;)
<bob2> Karnivore: if there isn't a bug report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com, it may get forgotten
<Karnivore> damn
<chulo> hola
<[LethAL] > !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Karnivore> I'll have to write one
<chulo> thx
<bozzu> [LethAL] , ?? :)
<boxerboy29> the bot speaks more than english?
<boxerboy29> lol
<[LethAL] > bozzu, My wireless dropped, did you say anything after I said ";)"?
<[LethAL] > !tell boxerboy29 about de
<[LethAL] > !tell boxerboy29 about nl
<[LethAL] > !tell boxerboy29 about fr
<[LethAL] > ;)
<bozzu> [LethAL] , i said "??". i'm looking for jdk...
<boxerboy29> lol
<[LethAL] > bozzu, I was confusing you with the guy who wanted help with Wine... my bad :P
<[LethAL] > bozzu, free-java-dsk
<[LethAL] > sdk*
<bozzu> [LethAL] , anyway wine is in universe, you were right :)
<[LethAL] > :P
<bozzu> that's not the sun one, but it will be ok. thanks!
<boxerboy29> what is a "similar" distro to ubuntu not including kubuntu or debian? i can just see it now there is none but thought id ask
<[LethAL] > :)
<[LethAL] > boxerboy29, In which way?
<p0windah> http://server5.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=00001.21.jpg and http://server5.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=00002.10.jpg <- my sweet cooling solution for hot hong kong nights :)
<p0windah> work safe and ubuntu friendly
<propagandhi> bozzu: why dont u just download it from java.sun.com and install it??
<boxerboy29> im duel booting debian and ubuntu now and debian not good on this pc so i put it on a different one a distro that has kde and or gnome and will see ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall it
<bozzu> propagandhi: i used to install it via synaptic on hoary, so i was looking for the same thing here on breezy. but maybe i'll do in that way
<boxerboy29> im looking for an os that has kdevelop mainly
<propagandhi> bozzu: ok, but i have found the jdk is not that hard to install and use, plus at least you know its the official
<Hoxzer> Is it possible to setup somehow any software to total full screen in gnome?
<NsOmNiAc> brb
<Hoxzer> Becouse I would like to setup grip like that
<Hoxzer> maybe I should just use diffrend  desktop in htpc
<topyli> Hoxzer: i think it's ctrl-return by default
<topyli> Hoxzer: but i don't know how to set it up permanently
<ozahir> hi
<ubuntu> how to install gyach?
<ozahir> i have a problem instaling the extrarepositories, there's something wrong with the backdoors?
<boxerboy29> anyone used or use x\os 4?
<Hoxzer> Topyli: hmmm.....return? :D
<ozahir> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages
<ozahir>   404 Not Found
<Hoxzer> how does it look?
<topyli> Hoxzer: well, return, enter, as you wish :)
<boxerboy29> mirror max backports have been shut down
<poningru> ozahir: use the official ones
<poningru> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Hoxzer> Ctrl-enter?
<Hoxzer> eh...
<ozahir> thx
<topyli> Hoxzer: i seem to remember so. i've set it to ctrl-alt-enter though
<topyli> Hoxzer: so i can't be sure what it was before
<boxerboy29> is breezy still using hoary backports or did we get our own yet?
<bob2> boxerboy29: dude
<topyli> hehe
<bob2> boxerboy29: how could their *possibly* be breezy backports?
<poningru> rofl
<bob2> boxerboy29: there's nothing for the backports people to copy code from yet
<[LethAL] > lmao
<boxerboy29> ive seen them but they were unofficail
<bob2> no
<topyli> boxerboy29: it was surely a hallucination
<Chase> hay, does anyone know how i can get usbstorage ( or really anyother kernel module) from loading when i plug a device in?
<Hoxzer> LOL
<Hoxzer> I pressed ctrl+alt+backspace
<ozahir> :)
<Hoxzer> so what button is :D return
<[LethAL] > Heh
<boxerboy29> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<[LethAL] > Hoxzer, The one below backspace :P
<boxerboy29> thats not me seeing things
<boxerboy29> thats in the breezy guide
<ProN00b> whats ctrl+alt+backspace do ?
<Hoxzer> Well it doesn't work
<bob2> "breezy guide"?
<bob2> ProN00b: kill X
<boxerboy29> but still unoffical
<bob2> boxerboy29: also, note that that repository does not actually exist
<boxerboy29> bob2: ur help launcher has breezy guide
<ProN00b> kill x ?
<ProN00b> cool
<[LethAL] > boxerboy29, It's not there... foo
<[LethAL] > boxerboy29 is breezy still using hoary backports or did we get our own yet?
<bob2> boxerboy29: you putting things in your sources.list != things existing
<[LethAL] > Argh
<topyli> Hoxzer: i think more modern people than me usually call it the Enter key i guess :)
<[LethAL] > http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<[LethAL] > ^^ No breezy backports
<boxerboy29> i have hosry in my sources list
<Hoxzer> Topyli: yeah, I would have understood that better :P
<bob2> boxerboy29: well, whatever documentation told you they exist is misleading you
<boxerboy29> hoary*
<topyli> Hoxzer: too much emacs manuals :)
<boxerboy29> its from the life guard looking float looking icon
<bob2> ok, it's still wrong
<boxerboy29> ty thats what i wanted to know
<topyli> "to enter full screen mode in gnome, press Meta-Control-RET"
<ProN00b> press what ?
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, IIRC, Meta == Alt
<ZBlach> goof morning
<Jehfvel> anyone been able to solve the problem with xorg/gnome eating the cpu (nvida card) ?
<[LethAL] > goof mornign to you too
<topyli> ProN00b: that would be alt-ctrl-enter
<topyli> obviously :)
<ZBlach> its too early for me
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<[LethAL] > Well I should be in school :P
<ZBlach> I'm struggling to associate my wireless card with my router.
<ZBlach> I should be asleep
<ProN00b> Jehfvel, thats normal behavior
<topyli> i should be at the bar
<topyli> soon will too :)
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, more info?
<[LethAL] > WEP, WPA, Chipsets?
<Jehfvel> ProN00b: hehe, then ubuntu is finished for me
<guillem101> Is it better to wait to Breezy be released or to upgrade just now?
<ZBlach> sure. uh.. WEP, using the Broadcom (can't remember) chipset
<ZBlach> 4301
<ZBlach> its a linksys wmp11v2.7 wireless card, and it works wonders in win
<bob2> ZBlach: does it work with WEP disabled?
<[LethAL] > Oh...
<bob2> ZBlach: does it work if you set it up statically withou DHCP?
<[LethAL] > Broadcom routers are fine, the cards aren't
<ZBlach> bob2, nope. tried that too. neither DHCP nor static IP work for me
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, but you see the adapter in sysem-config-networking?
<[LethAL] > network-admin even
<ZBlach> i'm running breezy 09/09
<ccooke> ProN00b: normal behaviour? are you sure?
<ZBlach> network admin reports no errors
<ZBlach> and i can sudo iwlist wlan0 scan for it
<poningru> Jehfvel: you sure its that combo?
<bob2> ZBlach: with WEP disabled?
<ZBlach> bob2, tried both with no success
<Jehfvel> poningru: what ?
<ZBlach> plus, the computer i'm on now is wireless, so i'll lose my connection with changes there
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, do iwconfig and look at the Link quality...
<poningru> Jehfvel: do you have powernowd or respective tech installed?
<bob2> ZBlach: sounds like you need tot talk to the ndiswrapper people
<ProN00b> ccooke, its 15% of my ram and cpu
<Jehfvel> poningru: i uninstalled it
<ZBlach> iwconfig reports 100/100 connection to an access point of all zeroes
<ccooke> ProN00b: ah, okay. that's not so bad.
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, sounds like you're cards ad-hoc'ing with itself
<[LethAL] > card's*
<ccooke> ProN00b: I suspect the complaint was about something more than that, though
<ProN00b> humm
<ZBlach> [LethAL] , mode: managed. there's ususally my error with a failure of association with AP
<ProN00b> Jehfvel, how much does it eat on your system ?
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, if you have your Router's MAC address (Probably on the router) tr sudo iwconfig <mac>
<[LethAL] > With colons
<Jehfvel> ProN00b: not much right now, but firefox i really slow, and if i start gedit and grab the lower corner and drags it around, 100%
<ZBlach> tried that. no errors given, but as soon as i iwconfig wlan0 again, there's no difference
<ZBlach> i wish i could provide more detail, sorry
<[LethAL] > does ifconfig wlan0 give you and IP?
<[LethAL] > an*
<mirak> I downloaded a gnome themes, and installed it with the theme manager but it doesn't appear in the list, what am I doing wrong ? can this be a version problem ?
<ProN00b> well, i can't resize gedit smoothly too, but nothing freezes, i didn't check the cpu
<ProN00b> did you install nvidia drivers ?
<topyli> ccooke: for comparison, X eats 4% of my 900Mhz CPu and about 110M of RAM
<topyli> 110M? good grief
<Jehfvel> ProN00b: yes, tried the option renderaccel too, but then X locks up when scrolling with mousewheel in firefox
<ZBlach> [LethAL] , i'm using static IP, so yeah, it does. but what should the BCast IP be?
<ccooke> topyli: X varies in cpu load quite a bit, though
<[LethAL] > Well... the same as your IP with 255 at the end e.g. 192.168.1.255
<topyli> ccooke: yeah, i guess clients delegate some of the load to X too
<ZBlach> i guess the number is correct then
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, pm me your whole iwconfig wlan0 maybe?
<ZBlach> hang on, i'mma find my mem key
<_Rappy_> to big happenings on Oct 13th ;D
<poningru> W00T Oct 13
<p0windah> a game ?
<topyli> _Rappy_: they will release breezy TWICE?
<_Rappy_> Twice?
<topyli> you said two big happenings :)
<_Rappy_> ah, hehe :) No, I'm 1/4 to becomming 100 years old then ;D
<topyli> congratulations _Rappy_
<p0windah> a believer in potentiality...
<^bluestone^> thanks people, 'night
<_Rappy_> p0windah, if we don't got optimism, what are we left with?
<helloworld> hello everyone
<helloworld> Can someone help me with my LTSP setup?
<ProN00b> why are most linux gui programs just excuses for not having a equivalent software to windows stuff ?
<p0windah> ProN00b: you havent used enough linux programs ?
<Jehfvel> great, opened gedit, and just started typing random junk, and when gedit started scrolling to the right, cpu usage got up to 99%
<topyli> ProN00b: you haven't made them better yet
<poningru> ProN00b: seriously there are a few that are like that but most are individual apps that I would not classify in that category
<ProN00b> i have uses main ones for chatting, gaim and xchat, and they are mere excuses for trillian and mirc
<ProN00b> also the xmmp thingy that even calls itself a winamp clone
<poningru> ProN00b: xchat and gaim are def not copies of trillian or especially mirc
<p0windah> psi stands apart in the IM crown
<topyli> ProN00b: file some wishlist and usability bugs
<poningru> ProN00b: if anything trillian copied tones of stuff from gaim
<ProN00b> lol
<poningru> ProN00b: I have to agree about the last statement though
<topyli> ProN00b: although i don't think your xchat patches will be accepted if they make it more like mirc
<p0windah> besides, I think you need to understand many GUI apps you blanketly refer to probably aim further than just linux
<ProN00b> trillian might have used some of the protocol code from gaim in the beginning (i think there was proof ^^), but its still better
<ProN00b> what last statement, poningru ?
<Trashcan> Is that illegal under GNU?
<p0windah> Trashcan: sure is
<Trashcan> ouch
<poningru>  also the xmmp thingy that even calls itself a winamp clone
<p0windah> Trashcan: the RIAAA can sue you
<Trashcan> he
<Trashcan> h
<ProN00b> lawl
<Trashcan> that would suck
<Trashcan> getting sued over stealing free stuff
<wickedpuppy> poningru, its xmms ...
<ProN00b> gaim got to get skins ^^
<poningru> wickedpuppy: thats a quote from ProN00b
<topyli> aww skins
<ProN00b> and xchat smaller buttons
<kemik> skiiinz :|
<p0windah> but seriously ProN00b,..
<doubleukay> hmm has anyone had problems with kernel modules aliases not workign?
<wickedpuppy> poningru, and ProN00b are you two here to complain about linux ?? may i suggest #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<poningru> guys this is going in the flame ware direction
<kemik> gaim need to get proper filetransfer support for MSN, ICQ etc...
<topyli> ProN00b: i've just replaced all my skinned programs with something decent and you had to remind me of those horrible UIs
<topyli> :)
<p0windah> poningru: doubtless, no1 has said anything yet. its all troll
<poningru> wickedpuppy: actually defending but I agree
<janimo> apt-pinning question: is there really no way to pin packages matching a wildcard to a version? I had to pin all startinh with openoffice2.org- manually
<doubleukay> except that trillians IRC is hopelessly pathetic in version 3 --> [03/10 20:20]  ProN00b: i have uses main ones for chatting, gaim and xchat, and they are mere excuses for trillian and mirc
<ProN00b> kemik, unpossible, no one can do that ^^
<Myrtti> bitlbee
<Trashcan> Personally I prefer xchat over mIRC
<kemik> ProN00b:  what ? miranda has done so
<Trashcan> just because gnome is prettier :)
<poningru> doubleukay: how do you mean?
<poningru> guys seriously this is getting offtopic pretty fast there is artwork page for this
<poningru> err channel
<Trashcan> aye
<ProN00b> kemik, miranda for linux ?
<kbrooks> lol.
* Trashcan steps out of the conversation
<doubleukay> poningru, to start with.. it doesn't have "change nick if nick's in use" feature. so i never get reconnected back to any server after my adsl drops..
* topyli steps out, heads for bar
<kemik> ProN00b:  no, for windows.... take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TiMiDo> ubuntu the best,
<doubleukay> there also isn't any frontend to channel management :(
<p0windah> OMG!
<p0windah> how can we ever beat windows when it has CHANNEL MANAGEMENT TECHNOLOGY?!
<TiMiDo> p0windah, windows sucks a$$
* p0windah steps out
<doubleukay> uhh?
<doubleukay> read in context.
<p0windah> not that it was ever really a conversation anyway
<ProN00b> doubleukay, trillian is not for irc, but there are containers which are actually quite good for channel management
<wickedpuppy> p0windah, ... pls ... we are not into beating windows or anyone ... this is not the object of GNU or Linux
<davro> what is this windows you talk of ?
<Jhair> I get my daily work done without "channel management technology". What is that?
<TiMiDo> windows will rock until they sell the sources codes like linux does for a normal priced and also free
<p0windah> Jhair: thats what they want you to think
<doubleukay> ProN00b, ahh i mean like viewing bans, setting modes, etc. but yes, containers rock.
<Jhair> uh?
<ProN00b> oh
<topyli> whenever i complain about gaim's irc, people use this same comment: "it's not for irc". it could pretty easily be though if we wanted :(
<ProN00b> well, gaim can do irc too, and i imagine no one uses it for similar reasons
<topyli> ProN00b: it does, i can see the proof right now
<p0windah> ProN00b complained that linux guis are clones of windows apps, then provided a lame list of a handful of IM programs, then somehow that was taken as the base for the discussion, which morphed into usability issues for irc clients and channel management
<topyli> ProN00b: but you can't hide channel messages for example, and i'd like a bit more of the basic commands in menus, etc.
<ProN00b> p0windah, provide examples for good linux gui apps
<p0windah> well I think gnome is probably a glaring one, freemind is another nice one
<topyli> ProN00b: nethack!
<p0windah> but as I mentioned earlier, linux gui is a misnomer
<ProN00b> gnome is a wm...
<topyli> nope
<Jhair> ProN00b: provide examples for good windows applications (but don't do it here, go to #windows for that)
<UltrA> gimp has a pretty good gui
<wickedpuppy> sorry to ask but anyone here GUI programmer?? or are all these opinions about GUIs nothing more than random rants ??
<bob2> topyli: you're welcome to submit patches...
<davro> ProN00B: try Blender, im sure you are you a troll
<p0windah> ProN00b: freemind is something I use on a daily basis
<topyli> bob2: yeah, no use whining
<ProN00b> i am checking freemind, is it a mindmapping software, p0windah ?
<p0windah> ProN00b: although its not strictly linux, but then not many x apps on linux are
<topyli> ProN00b: yes, nice but java
<ProN00b> java makes babies cry
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  would it matter if someone was a GUI programmer?
<[LethAL] > No, that's lava :D
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  people are still entitled to their opinions
<topyli> ProN00b: actually it's just the look of java apps i don't like. not very gnome-y :)
<doubleukay> so..
<doubleukay> has anyone had problems with kernel modules aliases not workign?
<p0windah> topyli: you see I dont like that sir
<[LethAL] > topyli, Azureus is a java app :P
<ProN00b> i can say i am a gui programmer, i do visual basic ^^
<poningru> rofl
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, that explains the N00b part of your name...
<davro> ProN00B: Visual What
<p0windah> topyli: I'd have to insist it be "gnomish", rather than gnome-y
<doubleukay> in /etc/modules.conf: alias wlan0 prism2_usb
<Trashcan> lmao pron00b
<doubleukay> # modprobe wlan0
<doubleukay> FATAL: Module wlan0 not found.
<ProN00b> flame on teh me ^^
* Trashcan flames
<wickedpuppy> lol .. if you says so kemik .. but really can i talk about US president if i am not american ??
* Trashcan spits
<davro> Flame on
<topyli> [LethAL] : yes it is. i think i saw it once and they made it look very gtk
<[LethAL] > topyli, GTK 2
<topyli> yes
* p0windah starts sliding
<p0windah> its getting slippery boys!
<Trashcan> :p
<p0windah> someone mentioned americans..
<p0windah> and GUI's
<Jhair> ProN00b: now your rants against linux do have more weight bearing in mind your visual basic experience sigh
<p0windah> someone is surely going to start ranting about vi next
<Trashcan> lol jhair
<Trashcan> well played
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  why couldnt you ?
<davro> GUI of mass destruction
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  i have opinions about the US president, and i'm not american
<Trashcan> VB card played - point. set. match. game.
<kemik> wickedpuppy:  i also have opinions on alot of GUIs even tho im not involved in the specific projects
<ProN00b> i am actually ranting against the people making gaim for just making something with the linux needs it attitude, Jhair
<Seveas> ahem, guys, please do off-topic discussins in #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this a support channel
<p0windah> wickedpuppy: if pushed, he'll have an opinion on your genitals too
<kemik> p0windah:  ViM > EMACS!!! ;)
* p0windah coughs
<ProN00b> lolz
<p0windah> so anyone here need help with ubuntu ?
<[LethAL] > kemcco_home, s/EMACS!!!/* :P
<Jhair> well the point is: GUIs are done to fullfill requirements of _users_, so the opinions from users are relevant I think
<[LethAL] > kemik aven
<UltrA> yes i can here to try and help people :D
<Seveas> Jhair, [LethAL]  ...
<UltrA> not just read a GUI flame war
<fullybad> hallo
<Seveas> hi
<p0windah> fullybad: how can be serve you today ?
<p0windah> can we...
<poningru> night guys
<fullybad> can someone help
<poningru_sleep> rofl
<Seveas> fullybad, maybe, if you see how we might help you
<propagandhi> fullybad: for a small fee
<UltrA> fullybad: just tell us what :D
<[LethAL] > !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<fullybad> I have a probleme with my Card under >ubutu
<elc3> hi guys! i'm new in using ubuntu, and i want to share some resources to other computers can anyone help me please
<propagandhi> card - now thats explanatory
<[LethAL] > Card? Wireless? Graphics? Sound?
<fullybad> I have two card
<p0windah> fullybad: which one ?
<Seveas> what kind of card, what is the problem?
<UltrA> fullybad: which card
<bob2> elc3: "resources"?
<Trashcan> lol
<christian-> I've got the ace of spades!
<p0windah> this is like an episode of the muppets :)
<Trashcan> :p
<fullybad> and when I insert the second one i can not have internet anymore
<kemik> if one asks the questions, maybe that's sufficient ?
<poningru_sleep> it really is
<UltrA> elc3: what os is the other computer running?
<elc3> yes resources like files and printers
<propagandhi> fullybad: whats your native language?
<Trashcan> elc3: you referring to shared folders?
<Trashcan> elc: you want to share with windows?
<fullybad> french
<elc3> yes
<UltrA> elc3: what os is the other computer running?
<Seveas> fullybad, so I assume you mean network cards
<elc3> thanks
<fullybad> yes
<fullybad> I do
<elc3> with windows and ubuntu
<UltrA> use samba
<p0windah> fullybad: did it ever work in ubuntu, your network card ?
<poningru_sleep> !tell elc3 about samba
<elc3> ubuntu and windows
<UltrA> elc3: you need samba
<Seveas> ok, what is your objective with having two cards, and how did you configure it now?
<elc3> what's samba?
<wickedpuppy> fullybad, allez #ubuntu-fr pour aider svp
<fullybad> I have it yes
<UltrA> poningru_sleep: damn bot :D
<CirroX> elc3 interface Linux <> windows
<Seveas> elc3, it's an implementation of the windows filesharing stuff
<Trashcan> Hey, I have 3 cards :p
<UltrA> poningru_sleep: stole my job
<Jhair> elc3: maybe this book can help: http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/ it's free
<elc3> can anyone tell me how to use or install samba in ubuntu
<Trashcan> elc3: do you know what your workgroup is?
<UltrA> sudo apt-get install samba
<UltrA> :D
<elc3> thanks seveas for the tip last day
<Seveas> elc3, install the samba and swat packages
<fullybad> but the probleme is that the second card insertion drop out my net connection
<poningru_sleep> elc3: basically a method/network file system for sharing resources between windows and linux
<Blissex> elc3: for Samba help, there are quite a few other tutorials here: http://WWW.Samba.org/
<UltrA> elc3: sudo apt-get install samba swat
<poningru_sleep> elc3: dude go to that page ubotu showed you
<Seveas> elc3, enable swat (sudo update-inetd --enable swat)
<ProN00b> samba makes the windows grim eat your cookies
<Blissex> elc3: and as Seveas says, install those packages, and SWAT is a package that helps you configure Samba easily.
<fullybad> I wann share internet resources
<Seveas> elc3, then set a root password and use that to login to swat (http://localhost:901/
<fullybad> with shorewall
<Jhair> hm. is smbumount deprecated? I can only umount samba shares with umount and not with smbumount...
<elc3> one at a time please
<elc3> so what's the first thing that i'm going to do?
<Blissex> fullybad: Shorewall is a package that _prevents_ the sharing of resources :-)
<Seveas> fullybad, ok, I don't know how shorewall does that, but firestarter has a one-click solution
<p0windah> jhair: whats wrong with mount and umount ?
<Blissex> elc3: as Seveas says...
<UltrA> Jhair: the that would make sense no?
<LootBeer> is ubuntu better than slackware?
<wickedpuppy> oh no ... not another flamewar
<fullybad> the probleme is not shorewall but the card
<UltrA> LootBeer: in some ways
<Seveas> LootBeer, of course
<propagandhi> LootBeer: thats a matter of opinion
<florian> ubuntu is the best
<Blissex> Jhair: once a resource has been mounted to a mountpoint, unmounting it is the same. It is _mounting_ that may require extra parameters.
<LootBeer> whys ubuntu better?
<UltrA> LootBeer: Arch is better then slackware
<LootBeer> tell me
<fullybad> with the second card my first one cannot anymore get the net
* p0windah yawns
<florian> it works out of the box
<Seveas> LootBeer, as propagandhi said, it's a matter of opinion
<p0windah> so just KB him already
<UltrA> LootBeer: dunno ... Sninyer :D
<UltrA> LootBeer: dunno ... Shinyer :D
<Blissex> LootBeer: it is a difficult discussion. But you can just try it with the Ubuntu LiveCD and make your own opinion of it.
<Seveas> the way ubuntu works however is prefered over slackware by lots of people
<fullybad> how can I solve it
<propagandhi> LootBeer: one advantage is if you're into always having access to the latest packages - u can do so
<Ingenu> anyone can tell me how to mount a hdd with the liveCD ? (tried the mkdir /mnt/hd but I don't have permission it seems)
<fullybad> is there something to do
<propagandhi> slackware is slower to release packages
<Jhair> Blissex: oh I see now in the smbmount manpage that "for root it is not necessary to use smbmount"
<Jhair> so that's clear now.
<Seveas> Ingenu, use sudo in appropriate places
<Jhair> s/smbmount/smbumount
<Seveas> fullybad, well, you need to setup the cards first befre you can setup the sharing
<UltrA> LootBeer: I've used every distro you can name and I like ubuntu and gentoo the best
<Ingenu> Seveas, what appropriate place ?
<Blissex> Jhair: it is not _necessary_ to use 'smbmount', but it is unnecessary to use 'smbumount'....
<propagandhi> LootBeer: I have also used just about all - and i am back to ubuntu
<Seveas> like sudo mkdir and sudo mount
<p0windah> UltrA: what about redflag ?
<Ingenu> oh ok
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Trashcan> use sudo for anything that needs root privs
<propagandhi> LootBeer: it can be as advanced or as simple as you like it to be
<Blissex> Jhair: the mounting and unmounting is actually done in any case by the relative system calls.
<Ingenu> any shortcut to move from one workspace to another (I don't like clicking) ?
<fullybad> yes of course but why only the presence of the second card drop the net ?
<Blissex> Jhair: 'smbmount' and 'mount' etc. are just slightly different ways to invoke those system calls.
<UltrA> p0windah: I said nothing about redflag?
<Trashcan> Does anyone know of a way to get tabs in xchat to stack?
<LootBeer> propagandhi>how so?
<Trashcan> so I can have two layers instead of one long list
<p0windah> Ingenu: you need to go setup some shortcuts, by default they are empty
<LootBeer> it uses apt-get?
<fullybad> the what I don't anderstand
<Jhair> Blissex: yes, you are right, I see that now in the man page, it uses the -t smbfs option for mount
<p0windah> UltrA: you said any linux distro we could name
<fullybad> understand
<UltrA> p0windah: lol... crap
<ProN00b> Trashcan, let me know if you find a solution
<UltrA> p0windah: what's there site?
<Blissex> Jhair: it is not quite that either...
<ProN00b> (another example of bad gui ^^)
<deFrysk> Trashcan, mousewheel over desktopswitcher
<propagandhi> LootBeer: you can use apt-get or Synaptic package manager to install the basics, you could also compile software, depends on how far you want to take it. i personally have nothing that i want that is unattainable
<fullybad> it work well under Kanotix and suse why not ubutu ?
<p0windah> UltrA: google too good for you or something as well ?
<Trashcan> lol deFrysk
<UltrA> p0windah: I was just doing that
<fullybad> is there something special to do ?
<Blissex> Jhair: normally a 'mount' operation only requires three arguments: the type of filesystem, what to mount and where.
<Kyynara_> Lately I've been having this problem, that while srufing with Firefox, my comp "freezez" nothing (or atleast I haven't found anything) can be done. Does anyone have any suggestions about fixing this problem?
<LootBeer> whats the smalles /lightest linux distro on this planet?
<deFrysk> Trashcan, lol ? why ?
<Blissex> Jhair: but for some filesystems, like 'smbfs', an extra list of arguments is possible or required.
<Seveas> LootBeer, probably damn small linux
<p0windah> LootBeer: define lightest
<[LethAL] > LootBeer, DamnSmallLinux maybe :P
<Trashcan> deFrysk: that's not exactly what i asked :p
<propagandhi> LootBeer: distros like pocket linux, puppy, damn small, peanut etc
<ProN00b> can you somehow install a kernel and copy a bash to it and run it ?
<UltrA> p0windah: Are you recommending redflag or just telling me it's one i havent tried?
<LootBeer> as in... least amount on space needed to install it
<propagandhi> LootBeer: http://www.distrowatch.com
<deFrysk> Trashcan, you did not want to clivk you said
<deFrysk> click
<p0windah> p0windah: you said you'd tried any distro we could name; so have you tried it ?
<davro> NutOS, DSL, FeatherLinux.
<deFrysk> Trashcan, and you dont have to
<Trashcan> when did I say that :\
<Blissex> Jhair: so 'smbmount' was written to create and pass that extra list of options for the 'smbfs' filesystem. Eventually 'mount' was modified to do the same (or to invoke 'smbmount' to do it).
<UltrA> p0windah: no
* p0windah slaps himself
<Trashcan> I asked if you could stack the channel tabs in xchat
<Ingenu> p0windah, thx works nicely
<kbrooks> stack?
<element_> hey what folder are all the default packages kept in?
<Trashcan> instead of having them all listed on the bottom
<fullybad> Howto two cards under ubutu .......can someone help me
<Trashcan> have like, two layers of tabs
<UltrA> p0windah: I was talking to LootBeer who appeared to be fairly new :D
<Trashcan> on top of eachother
<net08> /var/apt/cache
<p0windah> UltrA: I cant trust you anymore
<UltrA> p0windah: Ok... I'll go with that
<deFrysk> Trashcan, I seem to have misread something somewhere ;p
<Trashcan> hehe
<Ingenu> mounting with sudo doesn't help that much since I can't access the drive from any GUI app :(
<kbrooks> use the preferences, Trashcan
<Jhair> Blissex: I see. I read now smbmount is indeed a daemon. This is a further difference between mount and smbmount am I right?
<Ingenu> how do I give me rights ?
<UltrA> p0windah: I was reffering to te biggest distros
<fullybad> without configure my second card the the eth0 drop out ----- why?
<wickedpuppy> Ingenu, sudo ...
<Ingenu> (did use linux a long time ago, forgot almost everything)
<[LethAL] > !tell Ingenu about chown
<p0windah> UltrA: so now you're not a liar, you're stupid ?
<[LethAL] > !tell Ingenu about chmod
<Ingenu> chmod that's it :)
<[LethAL] > :P
<UltrA> p0windah: Ok just drop it
<p0windah> UltrA: at some point one of us is going to have to end this silliness
<UltrA> p0windah: I knew someone would flame me for it in 10 seconds
<element_> can someone pls tell me what folder the default packages (synaptic) are kept in..
* kbrooks hates this undo stuff in synaptic
<Blissex> Jhair: ah oops, what I wrote above as to 'smbmount' is actually about 'smbmnt'. 'smbmount' does a few extra things that I think are not really necessary, like the dmon thing.
<propagandhi> element_: do you mean where it stores downloaded packages???
<UltrA> ubotu: tell me about life the universe and everything
<kbrooks> i just gave it 0
<bozzu> what is needed to view .mov files on totem?
<kbrooks> UltrA, do not play with the bot
<florian> gstreamer-plugins
<davro> Ultra: did you mean universe and multiverse
<fullybad> hi Seveas are U still there ?
<ColonelKernel> can anyone help me with ACM codec and linux
<ColonelKernel> its crashing my mplayer
<UltrA> davro: hard choice
<element_> propgandhi..
<element_> yes
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask more detailed questions...
<Jhair> Blissex: allright... smbmount, smbmnt that actually can lead to confussion :)
<ZBlach> hrm. I can connect to sites using IP addresses, but not names. how can i fix this?
<davro> Ultra: ? furry muff
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, as I said, DNS servers
<p0windah> ZBlach: you need to find out from your isp what your DNS servers are
<Trashcan> ZBlanch: are you on a router?
<florian> you need a dns-server in resolv.conf
<ColonelKernel> Blissex,theres nothing more I can say - Im trying to play a video that uses the acm codec and my player crashes with signal 11
<propagandhi> element_: /var/cache/apt/
<ZBlach> yup, on a router
<ColonelKernel> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio
<Trashcan> is it 192.168.1.1?
<Trashcan> or something else
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, it seems not to have a DNS server
<Trashcan> whatever it is, you need to set your DNS server to your router's local address
<Trashcan> ahhh
<Shin_Gouki> hi!, if i install ubuntu , and type therefore :"server" do i have then a gcc & a MC also on my system??
<Trashcan> that's weird :\
<Blissex> ColonelKernel: sometimes but not always that can be a hardware issue. Signal 11 usually brings bad luck.
<propagandhi> element_: /var/cache/apt/archives i mean
<p0windah> what happens if the router doesnt have a proxy dns server ?
<kbrooks> Shin_Gouki, type this in where?
<[LethAL] > Trashcan, "...and now that i remove it from DNS servers, it works"
<Shin_Gouki> kbrooks, if i insert ubuntu CDrom for boot isntall , i typed "server" for server install
<kbrooks> No, I don't think you get gcc -- what's a MC?
<Shin_Gouki> kbrooks, installation is finished but i m missing gcc & mc , i need them though!
<calamari> hi
<Trashcan> the guys who wrote xchat need to learn to comment :(
<kbrooks> oh.p
<florian> how can I turn on num-lock at bootup
<kbrooks> apt-get install build-essential mc
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<kbrooks> [LethAL] , No.
<calamari> is it possible to switch from 24 bit color mode to 15 or 16 bit modes?  Thee screen resolution app doesn't give the option
<element_> ok that might not work, i just d.l wireless_tools.27 from the hp site and its in .tar.gz . if unpacked it, but how do i compile this now?
<kbrooks> he does not ned the headers,
<ZBlach> oh hang on.
<ZBlach> its working!
<kbrooks> need*
<Shin_Gouki> @ALL i DONT have net acces so NO apt get, how do i install MC & gcc?
<ZBlach> but _very_slowly_
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, they're on the CD
<Shin_Gouki> lethal, thx how do i install from cd?
<[LethAL] > apt-get
<ColonelKernel> theres ntohign wrong with my hardware
<ZBlach> with a DNS of my router, 3 packets in 20 seconds
<p0windah> Shin_Gouki: sitck in your cd and type "apt-get install --reinstall build-essential"
<Shin_Gouki> lethal, how do i mount the CD rom ^^
<Trashcan> those would be timing out, zblanch
<Trashcan> (can't resolve)
<kbrooks> Shin_Gouki, you have apt-get.
<Trashcan> You need to get the DNS server from your ISP and use that
<[LethAL] > sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0 I think
<ZBlach> Trashcan, but i get results
<Trashcan> oh?
<ZBlach> i'll find out my DNS
<ZBlach> really slow results
<Trashcan> oh boy..
<ZBlach> i'm now online
<Shin_Gouki> ok , if i do sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom0 & apt-get install --reinstall build-essential" , WILL i have then gcc & mc??
<fullybad> hallo can someone help me install two cards under ubutu please
<p0windah> ZBlach: if your lookups are slow, you might want to consider installing pdns
<ZBlach> pdns?
<Jhair> Normally using usepeerdns as ppp option for your connection should update your /etc/resolv.conf with the proper DNS
<Shin_Gouki> and in which directory are programms beeing installed in ubuntu? are GCC & MC in same directory?
<p0windah> ZBlach: local caching proxy dns server; small, simple and fast
<gruik> Hi guys, anybody know how to remove the noexec flag from a plug-ed in usb drive?
<ZBlach> p0windah, i'll get the DNS from my provider. thanks for the tip
<kbrooks> Shin_Gouki, mc is in a seperate package
<p0windah> ZBlach: yeah you tell it to get results from your provider, but then it caches it on your machine...
<davro> fullybad: you would like to install two cards under ubuntu, what type of cards ? netword, graphic, credit cards !
<fullybad> network
<ZBlach> i'll look into it
<ZBlach> one final question
<fullybad> network card
<kbrooks> warcraft. hmmm.
<fullybad> a realtek and 3com
<ZBlach> how can I configure it to take open as the encryption protocol as default?
<bobborc> Q: I'm having troubles downloading the no-ip software as it says on the wika.ubuntu site.
<ProN00b> no-ip ?
<ProN00b> use affraid.org
<Trashcan> what's the problem bob/.
<Trashcan> ?*
<ProN00b> afraid.org = 1337
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, try installing wifi-radar
<kbrooks> Wow.
<ColonelKernel> MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio <---- please help! Acm codec seems to be crashing my mplayer
<Jhair> bobborc: I use the no-ip package on hoary without problems
<ProN00b> no-ip.com = lame
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, I use DynDNS... Router updates it for me :d
<Trashcan> same
<davro> fullybad, must go im nearly suffocating, coffee wrong hole....
<Jhair> ProN00b: yes sure as lame as VisualBasic
<Trashcan> nothing wrong with no-ip
<ProN00b> Jhair, my VB programs deal more damage than your c++ programs
<fullybad> ok
<Jhair> ignore ProN00b
<Trashcan> more damage to the system resources, maybe
<bob2> VB programs deal 50 insanity points to anyone who has to maintain them
<[LethAL] > And to the system
<LootBeer> how does one check what cd burning tolls he has installed in his  boxen?????
<bobborc> bobborc@BobBorc:~$ sudo apt-get install no-ip
<bobborc> Reading package lists... Done
<bobborc> Building dependency tree... Done
<bobborc> E: Couldn't find package no-ip
<bobborc> bobborc@BobBorc:~$ sudo apt-get install no-ip
<bobborc> Reading package lists... Done
<bobborc> Building dependency tree... Done
<NsOmNiAc> I don't know .. if he got his head out of his ass and started going dev work for mono
<bobborc> E: Couldn't find package no-ip
<bobborc> woops.. didnt mean to spam
<Trashcan> bob don't paste in here
<NsOmNiAc> he could help some people out
<bob2> bobborc: please don't do that
<p0windah> LootBeer: in a terminal type "what cd burning programs are installed", then press enter twice before pressing escape
<Trashcan> http://bobs.pastebin.com
<fullybad> can anyone help me install two network cards under ubutu please
<bob2> bobborc: and that error is pretty clear
<ProN00b> afraid.org is just better than no-ip, afraid got 19k subdomains you can choose from ^^
<bob2> fullybad: be more specific about your problem
<bobborc> so it's no available anymore?
<bob2> no-ip - A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service
<bob2> bobborc: it certainly is, perhaps you haven't configured apt to find it yet
<bob2> bobborc: /msg ubotu repositories
<Wizardling> Hey - anyone know when exactly the new Ubuntu CDs will be sent out?
<Jhair> bobborc: something is not right with your sources.list the package exists: Filename: pool/universe/n/no-ip/no-ip_2.1.1-4_i386.deb
<Shin_Gouki> hi! what is the apt-get command for installing MC??
<p0windah> Shin_Gouki: apt-get install mc
<bob2> Wizardling: in the past they've gone out a few weeks after the release
<Trashcan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=no-ip&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<fullybad> i install one card and with it a can get my internet now but when I insert the second network card my net drop out
<Trashcan> no-ip is in universe
<Trashcan> you probably havn't added the repo yet
<[LethAL] > fullybad, something to do with routes... open network-admin
<bob2> fullybad: "net drop out"?
<bob2> fullybad: you mean "It works fine with one NIC, but when I reboot and install a second one, I'm unable to reach the internet using either"?
<fullybad> I cayes
<Wizardling> Thanks bob2
<fullybad> yes that my probleme
<fullybad> bob2
<Wizardling> So there any Mac Ubuntu users here?
<[LethAL] > Ok...
<[LethAL] > Right... bored... gltron
<bobborc> bob2: could it be I need to perform all the updates?
<kbrooks> so ubuntu includes mike eh
<kbrooks> pike
<Shin_Gouki> hi! what is the command switch for the "ls" command to list results "per page" like scroll able?
<fullybad> bob2 , how can I solve this probleme ?
<Shin_Gouki> like in old dos times /p??
<p0windah> ls -al  | more
<Wizardling> Is there a BOINC (distibuted computing - SETI@home, etc) client for Mac Ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> thx <p0windah> !!!
<ColonelKernel> Blissex, file plays fine in windows
<fullybad> bob2 , do U have an idea how  I can solve it ?
<gruik> noone knows where I can tweak the noexec settings for an external usb drive?
<nnonix> fullybad: have you checked your default gateway device after booting with the 2nd nic? It may have changed to the new nic, in which case you wouldn't get out to the net.
<gruik> like in https://bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2386 ?
<rawiramdhan> How can I check how many hdd linux detecs?
<Hoxzer^> can I somehow run commands to program that is already running?
<Hoxzer^> I want xine wich already running to open DVD
<TiMiDo> Hoxzer, what do you meen?
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: Xine has a menu to do that.
<Hoxzer^> Blissex: Yeah, but I dont use mouse
<Hoxzer^> in HTPC
<nnonix> So what's the deal with the Breezy release? I know its this month but, will we hear anything prior to the release date or will it just show up on the Ubuntu site without notice?
<kbrooks> Hoxzer, you vcan still use it.
<TiMiDo> nnonix, on october breezy will be released
<Hoxzer^> :D I DONT want to grab my mouse
<kbrooks> nnonix, it is slated to be releasd the 13th
<kbrooks> Hoxzer, the menu
<Blissex> nnonix: you know the bible -- Like a thief in the night :-)
<Hoxzer^> It should be easily opened with remote controller
<Hoxzer^> I want to setup simple binding for "Open DVD with xine"
<Hoxzer^> and I don't want it to open second xine
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: you mean an infrared controller?
<Hoxzer^> Blissex: yep
<Hoxzer^> and Lirc
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: ahhhhhh.....
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: well, then, I dont know if Xine by itself is ''scriptable''.
<p0windah> I know that kind of thing is built into mplayer... would xine be similar ?
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: I am pretty use under KDE a front end to Xine called Kaffeine is scriptable using DCOP.
<nnonix> Anyone have trouble with mp3 playback in Amarok under gnome? Mine crashes a few seconds in but works fine for radio streams, etc.
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: and as p0windah suspects probably Xine has builtin support for LIRC.
<Hoxzer^> ok.... I'm littlebit newbie
<Hoxzer^> But the thing is I want it to simple open DVD without keyboard or mouse just with remote controller
<p0windah> Hoxzer: your best bet is to hunt around sites that focus on linux set-top boxs
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: the Xine website has a lot of tutorials, if they support LIRC they will have a little tutorial.
<p0windah> Hoxzer: I assure you there is a heap of ppl that have already done what you are trying to do
<onkarshinde> Anybody facing problem connecting to Google talk with GAIM on linux?
<Trashcan> not at all
<p0windah> onkarshinde: its working here
<tommi^> Hi. I've just installed Windows XP on second hd and now my clock is mixed up. How do I tell linux that the bios clock is already on local time?
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: I just did the obvious web search and the first half a dozen link seem what you need... :-)
<ProN00b> can anyone talk to me on google talk please ?
<ProN00b> i never tested it
<onkarshinde> Trashcan: p0windah: What version of gaim?
<ProN00b> same nick
<noplease> knows everyone a good tageditor with cddb,not easytag
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: http://www.google.com/search?num=100&as_q=xine+lirc+remote+play
<ProN00b> omg, plx !
<p0windah> onkarshinde: whatever breezy is using
<p0windah> onkarshinde: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: for example this might help: http://www.mandrake.tips.4.free.fr/lirc.html
<wezzer> breezy is getting closer
<onkarshinde> p0windah: Ok. I am using 1.4.0 on hoary (backport) and I detected the problem.
<ProN00b> onkarshinde, configure it with the tutorial on the google page, it was kinda tricky to me (first time on jabber)
<Shin_Gouki> hi ! what is the apt-get command to install GCC?
<Trashcan> onkarshinde: sorry, 1.5.0
<onkarshinde> ProN00b: Do you want me to ping on google talk?
<Seveas> Shin_Gouki, apt-get install build-essential
<Trashcan> screen name: your gmail addy without the @gmail.com
<ProN00b> onkarshinde, could you talk to me on there ? same nick
<Blissex> Hoxzer^: and this is the official page on LIRC and Xine: http://www.xinehq.de/index.php/readme#2.4.4
<Trashcan> server: gmail.com
<Trashcan> resource: Gtalk
<Trashcan> 'more options' connect server: talk.google.com
<p0windah> please, dont spam the whole channel
<Trashcan> should be fine
<Shin_Gouki> seveas, THX!!!
<holycow> anyone have instructions for installing java on ubuntu?  i cannot find my old link to the ubuntu website, and now the instructions on there have some bullshit instructions on how to use the sun installer
<holycow> anyone know of a prepackaged 1.5 jre?
<onkarshinde> Trashcan: Hey I made Resource blank and it is working now. I know other settings.
<TiMiDo> !tell holycow about jre
<onkarshinde> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<TiMiDo> !tell holycow about java
<Seveas> !jaa
<ubotu> Seveas: Do they come in packets of five?
<Seveas> !java
<holycow> thats bullshit
<holycow> i'm not installing it like that
<CirroX> !java
<holycow> *grrr*
<Shin_Gouki> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Shin_Gouki> ?
<Trashcan> myspace crashed firefox :(
<Seveas> holycow, i could give you a prepackaged one but my server just broke down tonight
<Wizardling> Is there a BOINC (distibuted computing - SETI@home, etc) client for Mac Ubuntu?
<p0windah> Wizardling: what does apt-cache say ?
<holycow> Seveas, ah no prob, i thought there were prepackaged jres out there?
<mattaion> hello everybody ! i am a new linux user and looking for additional programms. does anyone of you know a good page for downloads
<holycow> i remember installing it last time, infact i have a repo but i can't login for some reason
<ProN00b> there are, i apt-getted mine ^^
<Chousuke> mattaion: you need none
<kbrooks> holycow, there was in hoary-extras, but it was removed
<p0windah> mattaion: sf
<Chousuke> mattaion: use synaptic :P
<holycow> kbrooks, aha! okay thats what i remember
<p0windah> mattaion: sf.net, rather
<Seveas> mattaion, applications -> add application
* kbrooks improved the java page in the first place
<Seveas> don't download manually
<holycow> kbrooks,was there are reason?
<Trashcan> mattain: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager (on hoary)
<TiMiDo> Seveas, are you an ubuntu devel?
<holycow> installing it like in the factoid is not the right way to do it imho
<mattaion> ok thank you!
<mattaion> i will try...
<onkarshinde> Does any one know if use of cairo has improved performance of GNOME in breezy?
<spola> anyone knows what WORM meia is?
<spola> media*
<ProN00b> if you install java from the ubuntu first users guide, like i did, it fucks firefox, you got to turn it off in the browser
<xTina> spola: Write Once Read Many.
<spola> ty :p
<holycow> ProN00b, yeah there used to be a deb package like kbrooks mentioned
<onkarshinde> spola: a CDROM for example.
<spola> dont you mean a cd-r ?
<onkarshinde> spola: yes.
<HeavyD> what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<kbrooks> HeavyD, Nothing.
<kbrooks> HeavyD, gnome wont be removed
<HeavyD> ok, so it is safe to remove it with gimp?
<HeavyD> because it removes it when i remove gimp
<onkarshinde> HeavyD: It is just a meta package to help upgrading the distro
<kbrooks> Can someone look at this and correct: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats (Codecs/DVD-Video)
<HeavyD> ok
<onkarshinde> HeavyD: If you keep it you don't need to bother which packages are to be installed by default while upgradation.
<HeavyD> ok
<onkarshinde> kbrooks: what is to be corrected?
<HeavyD> thx =)
<mattaion> what is a good programm to burn Cds and DVDs ?
<kbrooks> onkarshinde, marillat
<Zeke1> anybody know about a graphical manager for gnome called kiro or cairo or something like that?
<onkarshinde> mattaion: gnome-baker
<mattaion> thx
<onkarshinde> Zeke1: cairo is not graphical manager, it is library
<onkarshinde> !info gnome-baker
<onkarshinde> mattaion: you may find it in universe
<VoX> how do i re-make/re-install the nvidia module for a new kernel version?
<element_> can someone help me out, im trying to install dwl-g50+ wireless card and im up to the point where it says run iwconfig (from sourceforge, after installing the wireless tools) and the return i get is "lo/eth0/sit0 - no wireless extensions.
<element_> dwlg650+
<vengeful> breezy?
<Gorku> hi all
<element_> warty
<glyn> how do I get PDF reading capability for Ubuntu?
<vengeful> no idea..consider breezy...good wireless support and only 10 days from stable
<mischa> glyn, apt-get install xpdf
<element_> well till then i got 10 days to try to work this problem out, ive been sitting on it for 6 weeks and im not about to give up now... any other takers?
<wickedpuppy> element_, normally wireless is eth1
<wickedpuppy> you are using laptop i assume ?
<wickedpuppy> with one lan and wireless ?
<glyn> mischa:How do I get a pdf file to open by default with xpdf?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, have you tried opening a pdf file ?
<glyn> yeah it just asks me to find the location of what I want to open it with
<wickedpuppy> i dont know about you but for me pdf just opens ... i never set any settings
<Trashcan> same
<avalost> you can always do: xpdf path/to/file/filename
* kbrooks hates people who say
<kbrooks> "Ubuntu GNU/Linux"
<kbrooks> wtf.
<Trashcan> why?
<Trashcan> technically it is based off of debian, and debian is a linux distro
<glyn> where is the xpdf reader located exactly?
<kbrooks> I don't know.
<Trashcan> :
<Trashcan> :O
<glyn> I think it'd be easier to do that
<Seveas> kbrooks, it's Ubuntu, not Ubuntu linux or Ubuntu GNU/linux
<glyn> specify the location
<VoX> how do i re-make/re-install the nvidia module for a new kernel version?
<kbrooks> Trashcan, but ubuntu is drastically different from debian
<Trashcan> aye
<avalost> glyn, if you have it installed probably /usr/bin/xpdf
<kbrooks> Seveas, I know. ;)
<Seveas> kbrooks, good :)
<element_> correct laptop with one onboard and wireless pcmcia. onboard is currently being used, any solutions?
<avalost> or /usr/local/bin/xpdf
<wickedpuppy> glyn, you don't need to know xpdf location ... i am sure it will be in ya path .. unless you changed ya path ...
<avalost> glyn, if you can't find it you may want to do "sudo updatedb"
<element_> link light is active but Act light is off.
<VoX> anyone?
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<avalost> VoX, do the same thing you did before, just "make clean" first
<VoX> avalost: i havent had to do it before
<VoX> Seveas: i tried that, didnt work
<Nano|9000> people. whats good multi thread download manager to use?
<atripathi> goodevening all
<avalost> VoX, did you get a nividia package or did you compile from source?
* avalost doesn't have nvidia
<glyn> how do I use xpdf to view a pdf link on a website?
<atripathi> does anybody know if Evolution works with gmail ?
<avalost> glyn, listen to me
<wickedpuppy> atripathi, yes it does
<kbrooks> What's zchat
<kbrooks> zcat
<atripathi> ok.....then it seems I have some misconf.
<avalost> glyn, install xpdf, do "sudo updatedb", open page with firefox, click pdf you wanna open, select xpdf, click ok
<VoX> avalost: nvidia package from memmory
<avalost> VoX, fire up synaptic and look for packages
<element_> anyone good any ideas on the wireless situation... eth1 is active but wireless card is down, i thought wireless runs on ath0
<glyn> does sudo updatedb usually take a long time?
<avalost> VoX, I do not have experience with nvidia packages at all but if it's already installed and there are no updated packages and it still doesn't work you may be able to do dpkg-reconfigure nvidiapackagename
<VoX> avalost: i worked it out, didnt have the restricted headers for nvidia, for my new kernel
<avalost> nice
<glyn> when I do sudoupdatedb, my terminal just kinda sits there
<mazzen> hi! im looking for a way to switch between two gcc version (3.4 and 4.0). i cant find a tool like gcc-config. how is this handle with ubuntu?
<p0windah> glyn: yeah, it takes time
<wickedpuppy> glyn, sudo updatedb ...two words
<p0windah> glyn: grab yourself a coffee or beer
<atripathi> there is no ximian or evolution channel on freenode :(
<Skid> element_: my wifi card runs on eth1
<Skid> (and also is shown as wifi0 too)
<Skid> but i dont know why that's going off :/
<VoX> glyn: yeah, it can take a while
<Seveas> mazzen, export CC=gcc3.4
<mazzen> argon: there is an evolution channel on irc.gimp.net
<Seveas> etc...
<atripathi> k
<Seveas> mazzen, or sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<mazzen> Seveas: Thanks! :-)
<VoX> glyn: i've got a 3500+ amd64, and it takes about 3 minutes for me.. i remember on an old p3/500 it would take around 20minutes
<jobu> /j
<WinZ> anybody have an experience in configuring ejabberd in Ubuntu?
<mazzen> argon: or better irc.gimp.org
<element_> i see skid, so what can u recommend me to do now?
<kbrooks> bbl
<mazzen> huh! when i run "update-alternatives --config gcc " i get "No alternatives for gcc.
<mazzen> " but i have gcc-3.4     gcc-4.0 ?
<glyn> avalost:I ran sudoupdatedb and clicked on the direct link to the PDF, the window popped up asking what I wanted firefox to do, I said open with and chose usr/bin/xpdf but the "ok" box is in grey and I can't click it
<glyn> *sudo updatedb
<Seveas> mazzen, hmm, then it's probably sodu dpkg-reconfigure gcc-4.0
<Seveas> dang, not even that
<Seveas> manually symlinking it seems the only option
<glyn> could it be possible xpdf is located somewhere other than usr/bin?
<rawiramdhan> How do I connect with commands, to shared windows computers?
<element_> glyn, if its a saving issue, try the back arrow within the firfox save window or try to create a new folder from the current location,.
<Kartoffel> how can I make grub start an other linux distibution installed on its own partition?
<bigfoot1> guys, on a window pc, i used winzip to split up a big file into smaller chunks. The files are named foo.z01, foo.z02, etc. How can I put them back together into one file again?
<Kartoffel> +r
<rawiramdhan> extract each file and zip it again?
<Kartoffel> or better how to add this distribution to the bootmanager...
<wickedpuppy> glyn, have you installed xpdf ?
<glyn> Yes
<wickedpuppy> if you have .. .try locate xpdf or whereis xpdf
<glyn> I did that
<bigfoot1> rawiramdhan, i don't think each file is extractable, at least, not on my ubuntu. there is no application set up to open these files.
<wickedpuppy> then ?
<wickedpuppy> what you got ?
<rawiramdhan> apt-get install unrar-free
<glyn> I have a bunch of language things like turkish cyrliic thai hebrew, xpdfrc "includes" and a bunch of other stuff
<tommi^> Hi. I've installed windows on a second hard drive and it seems that Windows xp always changes the bios clock to local time and ubuntu assumes it's gmt. How do I correct this? How do I make my Ubunutu installation understand that it's local time, not gmt?
<wickedpuppy> whereis xpdf ?
<Zeke1> anybody know about a graphical manager for gnome called kiro or cairo or something like that?
<wickedpuppy> tommi^, configure your time ?? right click on your clock at the right top will do
<glyn> usr/bin/xpdf usr/bin/xpdf.bin /etc/xpdf usr/share/xpdf usr/share/man/man1/xpdf.1.gz
<wickedpuppy> Zeke1, what does that program manage ?
<Zeke1> its apparently new and pretty good?
<glyn> that's what I get when I do a whereis xpdf
<mazzen> Seveas: thanks anyway!
<wickedpuppy> glyn, then xpdf is in usr/bin
<Zeke1> wickedpuppy, well its like gdm
<Zeke1> its a graphics base for gnome
<bigfoot1> is there a zip program for ubuntu? A program that works with files such as foo.z01, foo.z02?
<wickedpuppy> !zip
<ubotu> I don't know, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> oh hmms ... bigfoot1 there is unzip
<Zeke1> anybody know anything about it
<wickedpuppy> also zip
<bigfoot1> wickedpuppy, does unzip work with my split files (foo.z01, foo.z02... ... ...)?
<glyn> wickedpuppy:The only xpdf in usr/bin is a shell script
<wickedpuppy> bigfoot1, i suppose so ... how i don't know ...
<Skid> rar does
<bigfoot1> Skid, rar works with split files in the format of foo.z01 foo.z02 etc?
<wickedpuppy> usr/bin/xpdf.bin ?
<Skid> afaik, yes
<Skid> get it from www.rarlab.com
<wickedpuppy> surely thats a binary file
<Skid> then stick unrar/rar in /usr/bin ;)
<bigfoot1> skid, not available from repo?
<Skid> and then: unrar x zip.z01
<wickedpuppy> thats a commercial product i believe
<Skid> erm unrar is
<Skid> but its crap
<glyn> type:shell script size 1 kb mime type application/x-shellscript
<Skid> and doens't split spanned files
<Skid> you know have to extract it anyway
<Skid> there's no compiling.
<hubsi> guten tag
<bigfoot1> unrar is excrement while rar isn't?
<Skid> from the repo's, unrar is non-free
<Skid> so; just download "winrar" from www.rarlab.com
<glyn> ah I found the bin
<bigfoot1> skid, are unrar and rar 2 seperate programs?
<Skid> there's a linux/unix CLI variant
<bigfoot1> Skid, winrar works with ubuntu?
<Skid> yep
<bigfoot1> so what is the best to get, skid: winrar or unrar or what?
<Skid> bigfoot1: listen, just download from rarlab.com -
<Skid> bleh
<Skid> i'll get the link.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<lemics_> only command line
<glyn> wickedpuppy:I still get the same problem when I try opening the file with xpdf.bin
<Skid> bigfoot1: http://www.rarlab.com/rar/rarlinux-3.5.0.tar.gz
<Skid> get that
<Skid> extract it
<glyn> can't click ok
<Skid> (tar zxvf rarlinux-3.5.0.tar.gz)
<Skid> then moce into the dir
<Skid> move
<Skid> and copy the binaries to /usr/bin
<wickedpuppy> glyn, can you download the pdf file and open it ?
<bigfoot1> Skid, thanks.
<Skid> or just run from there, but its' better if their in your path
<glyn> I can't save it for some reason
<wickedpuppy> see if you can view it
<wickedpuppy> impossible ... what reason ?
<glyn> I try saving it then I look for the file and it's not there
<glyn> I click save and okay
<wickedpuppy> then its not there!!!!!
<bigfoot1> skid: "or just run from there, but its' better if their in your path" : are you talking to me
<bigfoot1> ?
<Skid> bigfoot1: yep
<bigfoot1> if so, skid, how do i add to path?
<wickedpuppy> if its not there , there is no way to see it ... you can't open a file that doesn't exist
<Skid> just put them in /usr/bin (the files: rar, unrar and there's one more, like rar-stats or somthing)
<glyn> hmm is it possible it can still be in a search engine even though it's not there anymore?
<bigfoot1> Skid, there's a makefile inside. Do i have to run "make"
<bigfoot1> ?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, can give me the link ?
<wickedpuppy> let me see what are you trying to get
<Skid> bigfoot1: hang on - pm me if you want just gonna get the file and see if it's the same one
<glyn> wickedpuppy:www.nbcd.gov.tw/download/Ken's_thesis-final-Nov_2001_abstract_.pdf
<Skid> bigfoot1: no, the makefile just moves the binaries into the respective directories
<mattaion> hello, when i connect my ext harddisk and want to open it, ubuntu says it is onlx possible with "root". How can i fix that problem?
<Skid> you can do it (with sudo), or just copy the rar/unrar files into /usr/bin yourself
<bigfoot1> Skid, when is is using makefile a good thing?
<Skid> when you're compiling.. if you want to, you can do it it doesn't really matter
<Skid> it's just achieveing the same thing really
<mattaion> i just installed ubuntu one hour ago, sorry i dont know what sudo is ?
<Skid> either way it just puts the two binary files into the /usr/bin (local) directory
<bigfoot1> skid, ok, so I'll copy and paste into usr/bin the programs: But is default.sfx included? It is an "executable."
<Skid> !sudo
<ubotu> from memory, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Skid> mattaion: check that link
<wesley> people, how can i change my ip using txt mode?
<Skid> nope
<Skid> bigfoot1: an sfx is a "self extracting exe"
<Skid> or executeable
<mischa> glyn, /usr/bin/xpdf
<Skid> same thing ;p
<mattaion> ok thank you ! @skid
<Skid> mattaion: np
<Skid> wesley: "change" it ?
<bigfoot1> skid, so if i understand you correctly, the non-nerdy way of doing what you say is running makefile correct?
<wesley> yep, the ip'address
<Skid> wesley: have a look @ /etc/network/interfaces
<wesley> good
<Skid> wesley: you need to use sudo to do so
<Skid> (edit it)
<Skid> bigfoot1: well yes, I guess heh
<bigfoot1> okay.
<Skid> I didn't even notice there was a makefile, bigfoot1 - so I just copied them in there myself
<Skid> (to tell the honest truth
<glyn> mischa>that won't work...
<bigfoot1> Skid,  if you noticed the makefile, would you have used it?
<wickedpuppy> glyn, your topic start with abstract
<wickedpuppy> right ?>
<wesley> and now, how can i reload the settings?
<occy> will Breezy have a Graphical installer, or are we still in curses based install mode?
<bigfoot1> skid, i ran the makefile now. I guess I can delete the extracted rar folder, right?
<Skid> bigfoot1: probably not, as there's no compiling to be done - I just saw the rar and unrar files that I needed, and thought oh i'll put these into /usr/bin as that dir is already in the path variable
<Skid> bigfoot1: yep
<Zaphod_42> occy: why do you ask?
<bigfoot1> well, skid, I'm a non-nerd, so i ran the makefile. I hope the effect is the same and the best one possible.
<occy> Zaphod_42, heh, just curious.
<Skid> bigfoot1: cat Makefile
<Skid> you can see what it does
<Skid> (makes two directories, and cp's rar and unrar into em)
<bigfoot1> skid, i just doubleclicked on it and it opened up in gedit.
<Skid> oh, and the other crap
<Zaphod_42> ... thw preview has ncurses - luckily
<Skid> :)
<wickedpuppy> glyn, still there ?
<occy> Zaphod_42, I'll use it either way, just want to know if we had worked out a Graphical installer yet or not.  I thought there was talk about it.
<Skid> bigfoot1: open a shell, and type 'rar'
<bigfoot1> done.
<Skid> you'll see the options spammed at you if it's done it ok
<Skid> but the command you need (to extract to the archives paths) is: unrar x <file>.<ext>
<occy> wish I had a spare box just for testing stuff
<Skid> so foo.z01 or whatever it was called
<bigfoot1> skid the extensions are all different.
<Skid> I've extracted zips with rar before
<occy> can't afford to mess with my work laptop.
<Seveas> occy, I had one, fan broke down a few hours ago :(
<bigfoot1> it's from z01 to z29
<Seveas> </bitter>
<occy> Seveas, :(
<Skid> bigfoot1: each file points to the next
<Skid> try it
<bigfoot1> skid, so which extension do i use, the first (z01)?
<avalost> fans are easy to replace though
<avalost> so it's not too bad searcher`
<Skid> bigfoot1: yep, or if there's a .zip use that
<avalost> err Seveas
<Seveas> if you can get them
<Seveas> it's an old k7
<rc55> Hi - I'm installing ubuntu under Qemu/Win32 and it's freezing trying to find the apt repository. The network is currently not setup, is there any way of skipping this step and configuring it later?
<bigfoot1> skid, thanks. will try so now.
<avalost> Seveas, newegg
<Skid> bigfoot1: I extract .r01 -> rXX, or .part01's from rars all the time, sooooooooooooo it should work
<glyn> wickedpuppy>yes sorry
<ProN00b> rc55, i suggest you install qemu under ubuntu and run win32 from it
<bigfoot1> skid, i ran "unrar foo.z01" but nothing seemed to happen.
<glyn> wickedpuppy>Abstract is in the file
<Skid> bigfoot1: it just returned to the command land?
<bigfoot1> Skid, yes, the whole spam of options
<rc55> ProN00b: It's not my system ;) - I agree with you completely. Any ideas on my problem?
<Skid> bigfoot1: unrar x foo.z01
<Skid> you forgot the parameter
<bigfoot1> skid, "foo.z01 is not a RAR archive" is the error message I got.
<zdavidlnx> any idea when "Breeze" final realease will come?
<bigfoot1> zdavidlnx, Oct 13
<Skid> bigfoot1: ok, is unzup installed?
<Skid> unzip sorry
<mischa> hi all
<bigfoot1> Skid, no it's not. You just told me the link for rar.
<bigfoot1> hi mischa
<basti> does anyone have a  solution for this problem (not being able to install from a spanking new plextor dvd-burner)? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52451
<ProN00b> no, sorry, but using a live-cd might be an alternative solution, as well as just setting the network thingy up, or skipping it (somehow) ^^
<egoleo> hello
<mischa> i am having a strange issue with breezy....
<bigfoot1> skid, if unzip is necessary, please tell me where to get. is it in repo+?
<egoleo> is backports not working for breezy?
<mischa> it takes for ever to start x
<Skid> ok, bigfoot1: apt-get install unzip
<Skid> (it may be in universe)
<Ng> egoleo: there's nothing to backport yet ;)
<Skid> then unzip --help (I've not used it before)
<Skid> brb, gotta go to the garage.
<egoleo> so where do i get some add ons for breezy
<mischa> i get the splash screen and then nothong for a minute or two and that it continious normaly
<egoleo> like mplayer
<egoleo> and the codes
<egoleo> codecs
<egoleo> and acroread
<_jason> !tell egoleo about restricted
<silent_scream> hi! where can I find libxslt-proc ???
<mischa> i can see in my proses list that dbus-launch is resposible...i
<_jason> egoleo:  thats for the codecs, search the wiki for the other stuff and you should be in good shape
<alisher> mplayer is in breezy, guess universe/multiverse
<bigfoot1> can someone teach me unzip, please? I have it installed but can't understand unzip --help.
<alisher> acroread too
<egoleo> ok
<bigfoot1> I'm trynig to unzip a multi-volume zipped file
<egoleo> unzip filetounzip
<alisher> codecs are out for legal reazons, you have to search yourself for
<bigfoot1> egoleo,  but the files are "chopped up" into foo.z01 foo.z02 ..... foo.z29
<bigfoot1> egoleo, will your command work?
<bigfoot1> egoleo, if so, which "file" do I use?
<egoleo> yeah
<mischa> anyone have any idea what could cause dbus-launch to take soo long???
<egoleo> give me one of ur file names
<_iGadget_> hi all
<bigfoot1> egoleo, foo.z01
<rawiramdhan> I'm searching for a program that can make, encrypt, decrypt and maintain passwords does anyknow A program who can do this?
<_iGadget_> kwallet?
<CirroX> Configured port 2/21 on ELC-SWI4.
<CirroX> Set it to trunking mode and assigned to IPtel VLAN.
<CirroX> exit
<eeaaxx> anybody knows what are the boot parameters in ubuntu live cd?
<egoleo> but is that a zip file?
<bigfoot1> egoleo, yes, Winzip (on my Windows PC) made it.
<alisher> rawiramdhan: just type "password manager" in Synaptic, you will find several of them
<_jason> bigfoot1:  have you tried using accessories > archive manager?
<bigfoot1> egoleo, I tried unzip foo.z01 but it asks for the last "disk" of the file.
<bigfoot1> _jason, how do i do that?
<bigfoot1> Do i have it try to open the file?
<nalioth_zZz> bigfoot1: do you have all the archives?
<_jason> bigfoot1:  go to accessories > archive manager
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i think so.
<egoleo> last disk of which file
<rawiramdhan> I was looking voor a cli app, but thanx to alisher I think I found one..
<_jason> bigfoot1:  it is in the applications menu
<LaptopZZ> Is there any reason why I can boot live cds on my laptop, but I can't boot the install disk? I have tried 5.04 and 5.10
<bigfoot1> from foo.z01 to foo.z26. For some reason I also have a file named foo.zip_renamed.
<silent_scream> where can I find libxslt-proc ???
<egoleo> then maybe is not a zip file
<alisher> rawiramdhan: zsafe, kwalletmanager, fpm
<bigfoot1> egoleo, what made you conclude so?
<egoleo> check whethere is another archive file
<egoleo> like .tar
<egoleo> .bzip
<egoleo> or something elese
<pzico> help!! "Kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt"..
<mischa> i am having a strange issue with starting gnome under breezy....
<mischa> i get the splash screen and then nothing for a minute or two and then it continious normaly. I can see in my proses list that dbus-launch is resposible...
<mischa> anyone have any idea what could cause dbus-launch to take soo long???
<egoleo> is either u dont have some driver support for ur system
<egoleo> or some hardware support
<bigfoot1> _jason, nalioth egoleo: For some reason I changed foo.zip_renamed to foo.zip and that fixes things!! I wonder why I renamed that file in the first place. Yahooooooooooooo! Gooooooooooooogle!
<ScatterBrain> During bootup, hdparm starts and I get a message that '/dev/hdc was not found'.  /dev/hdc is my DVD+RW drive and I'm trying to enable DMA on it.
<ubuntu_adiktus> hello
<egoleo> oh ok
<Blissex> ScatterBrain: it looks like your DVD drive has changed address and now lives in Las Vegas... :-)
<ubuntu_adiktus> can i ask how I can install ubuntu??
<egoleo> so it means that it wasn't a zip file then
<egoleo> is now
<egoleo> yeash
<ScatterBrain> DMA is actually enabled, but I'm concerned about the message.
<_iGadget_> ubuntu_adiktus: of course you can :)
<ScatterBrain> Blissex: I wish it would take me with it.  :-0
<bigfoot1> egoleo, oh now. the file called foo.zip_renamed and now called foo.zip won't work still!
<ubuntu_adiktus> pls
<egoleo> ubuntu_adiktus: do u have linux cd
<Blissex> ubuntu_adiktus: there are rather complete installation instructions on the Ubuntu wiki online
<ubuntu_adiktus> i dont have
<ubuntu_adiktus> i just download ubuntu cd image online
<bigfoot1> In using archive manager, I get the error: "An error occured while extracting files"
<Blissex> ScatterBrain: try to do these two things to check out things: 'head /proc/ide/hd*/model' and 'hdparm -v /dev/hd?'
<_iGadget_> ubuntu_adiktus: well... maybe that's a good way to start. Burn it to a recorable cd, and boot from it ;)
<bigfoot1> The output I got was: file #1:  bad zipfile offset (local header sig):  4
<bigfoot1> what does the above mean?
<ubuntu_adiktus> it doesnt boot
<ubuntu_adiktus> sir
<nalioth> ubuntu_adiktus: check your md5 checksums
<ubuntu_adiktus> ooopsss im a newbie
<Blissex> bigfoot1: most probably that the ZIP file is slightly corrupted.
<zdavidlnx> hi any one know the aprox. date of Breeze final release?
<bigfoot1> Blissex, how can i check if corruption is in fact the problem?
<Blissex> ubuntu_adiktus: you ahve to burn the ISO file as an _image_ not as a file.
<nalioth> zdavidlnx: oct 13
<_iGadget_> adiktus: if that doesn't work, have you tried booting from other cd's? Does that work?
<ScatterBrain> Blissex: From the 'head' command I get model information from both my Hard Drive (hda) and my DVD (hdc)
<Blissex> bigfoot1: yes you can :-).
<ubuntu_adiktus> i have sucessfully created an ISO cd
<bigfoot1> Blissex, how?
<egoleo> ok
<bigfoot1> Blissex, HOW can I check whether it is corrupted, or not+
<bigfoot1> ?
<egoleo> just restart ur system and slot the cd in
<zdavidlnx> Thanks nalioth
<Blissex> bigfoot1: use the 'zip -t' ('-t' means ''test'') command.
<ScatterBrain> Blissex: from hdparm -v, I get the proper information, including the fact that DMA is enable for that drive.
<Blissex> ScatterBrain: so everything should be all right... So it is a bit weird.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i hate to ask this....do you have a window box available?
<silent_scream> where can I find libxslt-proc ???
<bigfoot1> nalioth, not now, but why?
<Blissex> ScatterBrain: what does 'ls -ld /dev/hdc' say?
<_jason> does flash sound in firefox work in breezy?
<ubuntu_adiktus> oh i guess my cd is not yet in autoboot
<Blissex> _jason: it works in all releases, but there are complicated issues anyhow.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: out there in the wilds of the internet is a program called "zipfix"
<ScatterBrain> Blissex: brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 Oct  3 08:34 /dev/hdc
<ubuntu_adiktus> Im using xp under ntfs
<selinium> hi nalioth  :)
<ubuntu_adiktus> does it affect
<Blissex> ScatterBrain: and that looks good too.
<bigfoot1> nalioth, and zipfix is only for windows, yes?
<ubuntu_adiktus> anything
<nalioth> SlicerDicer-: mawnin'
<_iGadget_> adiktus: righto... so fix your bios, then try again ;)
<nalioth> bigfoot1: i havent found it yet for linux
<bigfoot1> nalioth, i see.
<ubuntu_adiktus> thanks ill be back if something goes wrong
<ubuntu_adiktus> thanks sir igadget
<ubuntu_adiktus> Ill reboot noe
<ubuntu_adiktus> now
<_iGadget_> adiktus: just make sure to defrag your drive befor installing
<ubuntu_adiktus> bye
<ubuntu_adiktus> why?
<ScatterBrain> Blissex: Everything *seems* OK, I just don't like the bootup error.
<_iGadget_> adiktus: because ubuntu wants a part of it...
<bigfoot1> how could my zip files have gone corrupted? I just emailed the files to myself.
<knubbe> anyone having troubles with Eclipse IDE since tonight's updates? (breezy)
<ubuntu_adiktus> ok
<ubuntu_adiktus> thanks
<bigfoot1> I thought corruption only happened with stuff like floppy disks.
<ubuntu_adiktus> bye
<_iGadget_> good luck
<ColonelKernel> bigfoot1, it happens with bad memory and bad harddrives and bad ide controllers too
<Blissex> bigfoot1: perhaps with the wrong attachment type -- if you did not use a binary attachment type, it has been transmitted as text, and that causes trouble.
<nalioth> bigfoot1: corruption hs everywhere. your router can cause it
<bigfoot1> ColonelKernel, next time I'm going to use an online storage space like sendthisfile.com or opera's free 300 MB storage.
<phaser> any quick howto to make ati drivers work with 5.10
<`6og> anyone here play gnometris?
<Trashcan> !tell phaser about ati
<phaser> :)
<phaser> thanks.
<`6og> :/
<`6og> oh, the nic
<Kamping_Kaiser> better
<slibs> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was wondering if anyone else had had this bug in gnometris, thats why i asked :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi slibs :O
<joe_alf> i have vmware installed on ubuntu and guest windows xp using nat and windows 2003 server using bridge. in windows xp i can connect to internet thru ubuntu 'host' but in windows 2003 server i can't connect to the internet. does anybody know how can i make the internet connection from host share to windows 2003 server using the bridge.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, sorry joe_alf
<slibs> any ideas why, when i try to connect in this channel with my other ubuntumachine, irssi suddenly freezes, and then i have to kill it to get things working again :D
<nalioth> joe_alf: that seems to be either a vmware question or a windows question
<Kamping_Kaiser> irssi is a thing of the devil :)
<Myrtti> <3 irssi
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: no, that's bitchX :-)
<slibs> and other thing, what update could cause that my cd-drive wont burn anything anymore?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol ccooke
<mischa> i am having a strange issue with starting gnome under breezy....
<mischa> i get the splash screen and then nothing for a minute or two and then it continious normaly. I can see in my proses list that dbus-launch is resposible...
<mischa> anyone have any idea what could cause dbus-launch to take soo long???
<JustinHH> i had some problems with grub. it apeared an error. i managed with an other program to boot windows. but now i can not start ubuntu. please help
<ccooke> slibs: What were you using to burn?
<slibs> k3b
<slibs> i have also tried gnomebaker
<ccooke> slibs: try cdrecord
<ccooke> slibs: it'll give better error messages
<slibs> is it unixlike or what?
<ccooke> cdrecord is a command-line tool.
<egoleo> yeah
<slibs> yeah, that's what i tried to ask :D
<slibs> but hey thanks, that's a good idea
<egoleo> how do i burn an iso file with gnomebaker
<avalost> can someone take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2736
<ccooke> eglin ubuntu, just right-click on the file.
<slibs> and hmm, it also has something to do with usb and firewire, since my dvd-drive is actually external one
<egoleo> but how do i create the image
<ccooke> avalost: that's fine.
<egoleo> say from a Ubuntu cd
<ccooke> egoleo: you want to burn an existing cd? or create a new image?
<slibs> burning image and making one can't be used as same term :D
<robertj> egoleo: you should be able to right click a cd and select burn
<avalost> ccooke, what about removing it?
<egoleo> yeah
<ccooke> avalost: no, don't do that.
<egoleo> but say i want to do cd to cd
<avalost> ccooke, ok, thanks
<ccooke> egoleo: simplest way to do that is, in a terminal:
<egoleo> and how
<whyameye> when I play sound through OSS it sounds great. Through Alsa or ESD, there are some dropouts/clicks. Can I adjust buffer size or something somewhere?
<ccooke> egoleo: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=filename.iso bs=8192
<ccooke> egoleo: (assuming /dev/cdrom is your cdrom device. It might be /dev/cdrw)
<egoleo> i tried mkok
<ccooke> egoleo: if you try the command I gave you, you'll get an image.
<egoleo> i tried mkfiso
<ccooke> mkisofs?
<egoleo> so it would squeeze it from the cd
<udin> halo met malem
<ccooke> that just creates an iso from a set of files
<ccooke> egoleo: run the command I gave you.
<egoleo> ok
<JustinHH> i had some problems with grub. it apeared an error. i managed with an other program to boot windows. but now i can not start ubuntu. please help
<nalioth> JustinHH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<egoleo> so i can give any filename right
<pl_ice> hi ya
<egoleo> hi ya
<jhank> i'm looking forward to the 13th... ;)
<mopatop> what's on the 13th? breezy release?
<pgavin> umm.... is there some script or daemon or something that periodically resets the wtmp file on ubuntu?
<jhank> yepp :)
<udin> alo met siang
<pl_ice> any one seen papers on BIND configuration, or more like pdf book :/
<samu2> is there a way to play ALL wmvs in linux? i seem to only be able to play like a third of them. bit annoying.
<egoleo> what player are using
<nalioth> samu2: you'll have to ask Uncle Bill to help you with that question
<egoleo> for that
<_iGadget_> samu2: are you sure those others don't have DRM?
<jhank> warty was reaaaally promising but a few bugs made me angry like skype (i know it wasnt ubuntu's fault)
<mopatop> I'd love a BIND graphical config
<jhank> what else... i already forgot...
<pl_ice> mopatop ,i'm listening ...
<Chase> how do i stop kerenl modules autoloading in the new ubuntu 5.10 preview? I cant remember how i did it before :-(
<ardiansyah> alo
<lukenova> hello
<egoleo> hello
<pl_ice> mopatop , so u don't have any material on it?
<Chase> hello
<samu2> _iGadget_, VLC says "[00000251]  main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `WMV3'. VLC probably does not support this sound or video format."
<pl_ice> i
<mopatop> pl_ice: no heh :'(
<pl_ice> :(
<samu2> so yeah, format not supported. but i was wondering if i might be missing some codecs or something.
<nalioth> samu2: yes, microsoft changes the codecs all the time, just so non-windows users cant use it
<nalioth> samu2: you are screwed just like the rest of us
<lukenova> i have a question. i'm semi-new to linux. i would like to install this and try it out...i've already tried the live-cds for both ubuntu and kubuntu...but i just want to ask...can i install it without having to lose my windows partition? cuz i'd like to be able to fall back to windows if i need to...
<deFrysk> samu2, its what they say 'policy"
<egoleo> great
<egoleo> u can
<nalioth> lukenova: yes you can
<egoleo> buit what us ur disk size
<samu2> can you play this one? http://www.cthulhulives.org/cocmovie/trailer.html either the mov or the wmv.
<egoleo> what is ur disk size
<ProN00b> samu2, check other video players, xine, mplayer (of course vlc is best)
<nalioth> samu2: install libquicktime
<lukenova> i have a 120gb and a 80gb HD in this machine
<nalioth> lukenova: you can easily dual boot
<ProN00b> there is libquicktime ?
<samu2> nalioth, umm yeah. but does that include a plugin for mozilla?
<lukenova> but the one i'm thinking about installing on has a 40gb i think
<deFrysk> lukenova, 10 gigs is plenty for ubuntu
<nalioth> samu2: mozilla mplayer plugin
<deFrysk> lukenova, so should be no prob
<nalioth> lukenova: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<lukenova> awesome...i'll probably download and give it a try then...thanks for your help
<samu2> nalioth, E: Couldn't find package libquicktime
<egoleo> cool
<deFrysk> lukenova, if you would like to share between files easyly from ubuntu-windows make a share partition using vfat
<nalioth> ubotu: tell samu2 about sources
<nalioth> samu2: enable universe and multiverse
<samu2> i thought i enabled all of those already
<egoleo> i upgraded from hoary to breezy
<ProN00b> samu2, apt-cache search libquicktime reveals that the name is libquicktime1
<egoleo> but my xserver is not working
<egoleo> given me errors
<Gorku> people, i'm having some problems with alsa, can someone help me a bit? ;)
<samu2> ProN00b, that helps.
<egoleo> errors: can't create serverauth
<egoleo> no permission
<udin> alo
<wickedpuppy> Gorku, if you never ask ... we never know
<egoleo> ask what u want Gorku
<samu2> will firefox go crazy if i have both mozilla mplayer plugin and the mozilla vlc plugin installed?
<ProN00b> i don't think it will enable you to play proper quicktime with vlc (i think you could bevore, but most new quicktime vids use a newer sound codec you can't play)
<zdavidlnx> bye
<ProN00b> mozilla wont, samu2, however, the universe will colapse...
<wickedpuppy> samu2, try it ... if firefox goes nut tell me ... i wanna do it as well
<samu2> ProN00b, i dont feel like ive had as much trouble with mov as with wmv
<egoleo> do u also have the same problem when u install breezy with firefix
<nalioth> samu2: the more modern microsoft codecs wont play no matter what you do
<ProN00b> samu2, i couldn't play quicktime sound (in vids from apple.org) with vlc yet, can you ?
<samu2> ProN00b, hmm. i think the doom trailer was without sound...
<samu2> can i also ask how youre supposed to upgrade to breezy when it gets released in a few days?
<ProN00b> negative
<egoleo> just do sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list
<pl_ice> hi again
<egoleo> and change all hoary to breezy
<ProN00b> holy
<ProN00b> does that work ?
<nalioth> samu2: apt makes it easy, just a change in wording from "hoary" to "breezy"
<ProN00b> why isn't there no gui way to do it ?
<ProN00b> would be a feature for the updatereminder
<egoleo> yeah
<egoleo> that is what i am doing now
<neco> hello
<slibs> amm
<egoleo> i am using breezy now
<ProN00b> you r modding the updatereminder, egoleo ?
<samu2> hmm, is there no way to just press a "upgrade to breezy" button somewhere?
<slibs> so i can change my hoary to breezy with apt-get?
<egoleo> nopes
<nalioth> samu2: not quite THAT easy
<ProN00b> thats uncool
<ccooke> slibs: yes. However, there is some risk involved.
<pl_ice> hey, is there a way to 'join' 2 pc so that their processes can be split onto 2 processors??
<egoleo> but one thing u have to comment the the first line of that file
<ccooke> slibs: it'll be mmuch easier when breezy is fully released
<egoleo> which is that cdrom something something
<scandium_> ok, I was told there are other people having the "read error" during breezy installation problem and it is said to be caused by enabling DMA, is there a way to boot with IDE DMA disabled to at least get breezy installed? (ide=nodma doesn't seem to work)
<slibs> ccooke: hah like what?, using windows is a risk
<samu2> It just seems like such a workaround to change all instances of hoary to breezy in a textfile somewhere.
<ProN00b> when will breezy be released ?
<egoleo> yeah
<slibs> ProN00b: topic?
<samu2> Instead of having an actual upgrade -system command or something. Or a GUI tool to do it.
<egoleo> then when u finish with that
<ProN00b> as i said, they should put it in the gui updater
<egoleo> u do sudo apt-get update
<egoleo> and then
<ProN00b> su > sudo
<egoleo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nalioth> samu2: if you follow the link in the /topic, you'll find info on a one-line command to issue in the terminal, and then you can use your 'easy button'
<ccooke> slibs: slightly more risky than running windows for a couple of months, I guess :-)
<egoleo> that should work fine for ur new ubuntu breezy
<egoleo> is working perfect for me
<ccooke> slibs: the older a hoary install and the more software you have on it, the more chance of the upgrade breaking something.
<obsvuugj> can I reduce a partition with partman ?
<egoleo> comment the backports too
<samu2> nalioth, do you mean the upgrading to breezy link?
<slibs> ccooke: oh shit :D
<ccooke> slibs: heh
<slibs> sounds like it going to crash for sure in my case
<ccooke> slibs: if you have an older install with lost of customisation - just install from the CD.
<ccooke> make a backup of your home directory
<slibs> mm
<nalioth> samu2: type /topic
<obsvuugj> and how can the fingerprint reader work on a mIcRo$oFt keyboard ?
<slibs> im just thinking that is it wise to upgrade to breezy as soon as it'll be released :/
<samu2> nalioth, I suppose you mean http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes? It says that there's a risk involved to it.
<egoleo> if dont want to play with ur system
<egoleo> then u should wait for sometime
<egoleo> b4 u upgrade
<slibs> like should i stick with hoary for a while, since i finally got things like i want them to be, except that my cd-rom drive wont burn cd's or dvd's anymore :/
<egoleo> but at least for now is cool on my system
<egoleo> i love breezy
<egoleo> now is fast
<nalioth> samu2: right now breezy is still being polished. there is a small small chance if you upgrade something might come down and bodger your box
<egoleo> nautilius is also a real browser
<slibs> is there a page which tells what's different in breezy?
<egoleo> cool
<egoleo> more stuffs
<nalioth> samu2: very small
<whyameye> is there a sample rate convertor for sound at the command line? Audacity isn't doing it's job...
<wickedpuppy> slibs, won't burn ? using what program ? k3b ?
<Gorku> i've a laptop with a es1688 card, everything seems to be ok, but nothing produces sound :/
<egoleo> google for it
<slibs> wickedpuppy: yeah
<egoleo> breezy
<slibs> wickedpuppy: some update caused that
<egoleo> or check on ubuntu.org
<wickedpuppy> is it common ??
<samu2> slibs http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<slibs> common like what?
<egoleo> sound too is cool
<neco> Gorku, es1688? I had one before
<egoleo> and i like totem is now great
<neco> Gorku, ESS lol
<samu2> nalioth yeah im not upgrading yet. but i am just wondering what the official procedure for upgrading when breezy is officially available, is gonna be like.
<Gorku> neco: i think that is that card, /proc/asound/cards says that, but the sound doesn't work
<nalioth_wrkn> samu2: same as the one outlined in the wiki
<egoleo> that is all i have told u
<Gorku> the apps detect the card, but they doesn't work
<slibs> oh "Further enhancements to laptop support (hot keys,"
<neco> Gorku, modprobe...
<Gorku> and the mixers work also
<slibs> that sound's good!
<Blissex> Gorku: work thru the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 but I remember other people had trouble with a 1688 and could not fix that.
<samu2> so you are supposed to replace your sources.list manually and then run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Gorku> ok, thanks
<egoleo> update first
<neco> Gorku, I have some debian notes about ess
<samu2> i just think replacing a text file somewhere to update your whole system feels a bit flimsy.
<egoleo> b4 dist-upgrade
<egoleo> that is what i doing now
<pl_ice> hey, are there any howto caming as standart with ubuntu? where abouts?
<egoleo> is working
<neco> my ess isa card seems to be fine...
<scandium_> does anyboy know if breezy will be installable using DVD drives which have the Philips Nexperia PNX7860E chipset? (BenQ and Plextor use it, perhaps others, breezy isn't installable using them :( Is this even a known problem?
<scandium_> "if breezy final will be", I mean
<fullybad> does Ubutu support two network cards ?
<scandium_> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad: yeh, it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> scandium_: im suprrised it wont
<cef> ok, who broke usplash?
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you checked bugzilla? this is teh first i have hear of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cef:  the devs
<fullybad> but  since I put the second one I do have internet connection anymore
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad:  ist probalby trying to use the wrong card.
<scandium_> Kamping_Kaiser, there is a "enable DMA by default for drives that are known to work"-bug and I heard that happens when DMA is enabled, but I don't know if 1) this is true and 2) the bug is related to that
<fullybad> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> and fwiw, i have 2 cards n my box
<cef> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm going to blame Daniel Stone.. if only cos even if it isn't his fault, I'm sure he deserves the blame for something!
<scandium_> Kamping_Kaiser, there are a few people on ubuntuforums.org which have that problem...the installation just fails with a read error at the beginning of the curses installer
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol cef, dont blame dan
<Kamping_Kaiser> hes from aust ;)
<fullybad> the second one is not configure
<ccooke> cef: update to 0.1-21
<fullybad> should i configure the second one also ?
<fullybad> ?
<ccooke> cef: and do a  dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<pl_ice> any one connected 2 pc together to use 2 processors at one time??
<Kamping_Kaiser> scandium_: tryied doing an install with dma off?
<ccooke> cef: okay?
<scandium_> Kamping_Kaiser, like "linux ide=nodma"? doesn't work
<cef> ccooke: you mean the one I have installed which DOESN'T work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad: check in system -> admin -> networking
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser ws wrong with aust ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure its right in there
<ccooke> cef: tried the dpkg-reconfigure line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. pl_ice, im not perfect :P
<HiddenFly> is there a good download manager that can download simultaneously from multiple servers?
<scandium_> Kamping_Kaiser, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71401 - and the first person responding told me he has the same problem and looking at the thread he posted this problem is there for months :)
<cef> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm from aus as well.. Daniel deserves everything he gets *grin*....
<Kamping_Kaiser> scandium_: hm. :/
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser but u gettin there ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: downloader for x?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao Pl, thanks ;)
<HiddenFly> Kamping_Kaiser: http/ftp
<BlueEagle> hiddenfly: wget
<HiddenFly> k
<Kamping_Kaiser> cef: lol. go to sleep :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its late in aust
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser 21:40 ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 23:11 :)
<cef> ccooke: never asks me any questions, even using -plow, so no difference.
<BlueEagle> 15:40
<fullybad> yes I 've done it
<pl_ice> west side :D
* Kamping_Kaiser stones BlueEagle
<ccooke> cef: what?
<cef> ccooke: only thing I can think of is that it's broken for nvidia users
<Kamping_Kaiser> foriener :P
<fullybad> but  the second network card is inactiv
<Kamping_Kaiser> j/k
<ccooke> cef: it should have nothing to do with nvidia.
<cef> ccooke: 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow usplash'
<ccooke> cef: what never aksked you a question?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad: are tehy both pluged in? so you have set the default gateway?
<ccooke> cef: it doesn't.
<fullybad> yes
<cef> ccooke: "ccooke> cef: tried the dpkg-reconfigure line?"
<fullybad> they are both plugin'
<ccooke> cef: yes, the one I gave you
<ccooke> cef: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname -r`
<HiddenFly> well, how can i make wget to use multiple servers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad: i mean both with cables attached
<fullybad> and I've seted the default gw
<cef> ahh missed that
<Kamping_Kaiser> not in the pc :|
<fullybad> no
<fullybad> only one in moment is with cable attached
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. make sure they are on different networks, and (i just realised) check whats in /etc/resolv.conf
<fullybad> I just pluge the second one
<pl_ice> fullybad disable ur fwall, i got 2 netw. and a problem couse ifup one 2nd is not premitted
<fullybad> and I have two different network cards
<Kamping_Kaiser> fullybad: yes, we get that bit
<cef> ccooke: of note: "Searching for splash image... none found, skipping...
<cef> "
<ccooke> cef:where are you getting that?
<ccooke> cef: that sounds like nothing to do with usplash
<cef> ccooke: after running that dpkg-reconfigure line
<fullybad> how can i dissable ifup ?
<cef> ccooke: I know.. just pointing it out
<Kamping_Kaiser> "... i want to disconnect, i want to break free, i want to cut of the electronic electronic leash...."
<pl_ice> ifdown ...
<ccooke> cef: try rebooting.
<BlueEagle> kamping_kaiser: No you don't.:P
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, no you don't
<fullybad> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<[LethAL] > ROFL
<fullybad> thx
<cef> ccooke: just about to.. bbk
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice boys/gilrs ;)
<fullybad> I will now lol
<BlueEagle> [lethal] : ^5
<[LethAL] > :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<mattaion> hello, i just added k3b, how can i open it ?
<apokryphos> mattaion: alt+f2 -> k3b
<pl_ice> ALT f2
<mattaion> zhx
<mattaion> thx
<fullybad> where can i get a howto about the ifup ifdown issue ?
<alumno> hola
<Seveas> man ifup
<fullybad> thx
<Seveas> hi alumno
<alumno> hola
<alumno> what you
<egoleo> hola
<fullybad> so I going reading now :-)
<pl_ice> any one got BIND up and running?
<SanderD> Hi! Would it be a bad idea to try WineCVS? Can I easily undo it to install a .deb version later?
<alumno> alguno que hable espaol
<[LethAL] > Anyone have any ideas why my wireless connection allways thinks it's fine but I occasionally have to unplug my adapter, plug it back in and then ifup it... So I don't think it's cordless phones. Anyon have any other ideas?
<kevor> how to add $a and $b in a bash script? b is 0 and a is 0.001
<apokryphos> SanderD: I presume it's a simple compile from source, in which case the answer is: yes, most probably.
<Kamping_Kaiser> pl_ice: i did, but with a lot of hand holding (on another box ;D)
<HiddenFly> im trying to install downloader for x, and when i do ./configure i get this error: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<HiddenFly> how to fix that?
<apokryphos> SanderD: after you make install just make sure you keep the source, and then you can do a make uninstall when you wanna remove it
<thenuke> alumno: #ubuntu-es
<searcher`> HiddenFly: did you install build-essential?
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  join the club :/ maybe it's overheating
<SanderD> apokryphos: Okay, then I'll try that.
<HiddenFly> searcher`: nope, how can i do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kevor: #bash
<egoleo> install the the essential-compilers
<searcher`> HiddenFly: apt-get install build-essential
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: whats wrong with apt :|
<searcher`> put sudo in front of that
<[LethAL] > pl_ice, It doesn't do it in XP... go figure ;)
<egoleo> which would include c++ comp
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser need some howto just for easy oneoff setup, on lan only school project
<hon> how can I downgrade to 2.6.11 ?
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  dmesg then
<cef> ccooke: worked. thanks. now if only I can stop a number of the lower panel apps from causing issues at bootup.. *sigh*
<Kamping_Kaiser> you cant afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> pl_ice: not sure i can help :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> the 'real easy ' bit is the tricky bit
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser , oki
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  are u usin acx chip?
<[LethAL] > pl_ice, rt2570
<Kamping_Kaiser> pl_ice: linuxfromscratch.org has good tutes (skip the compile bits) otherwise, basicly right most of the time
<Kamping_Kaiser> gentoo is another realy good one
<hon> Seveas: how can I downgrade to 2.6.11 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hon i dont think you can
<cef> ok, I need food.. bbk later ppl
<searcher`> hon: you can, but you'll have to learn how to use pinning in apt
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  neh i got acx and that happens, try to change ur settings on router, that helped a lot mtu max
<hon> what about compiling from source?
<searcher`> hon: that would work too :-)
<[LethAL] > pl_ice, I'm pretty sure it can't go higher than what it is now
<hon> I am a simple (minded!) user, which one is easier?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hon, why do you need the old kernel?
<searcher`> hon: using apt
<hon> spca5xx driver hangs up for me
<apokryphos> hon: to downgrade: just install the other kernel (select it from synaptic); if you can't, just remove the old one and then add it in
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  how about the other settings? speed of transmition, i changed 3-4 of them, it become more stable o/w dunno
<apokryphos> hon: the 2.6.11 will still be used however until you reboot
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: 2.6.11 was a known buggy/problematic kernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<hon> oh! so perhaps I need 2.6.10?
<bina> whats colony 5 mean?
<apokryphos> yes, or -- if you're on breezy -- 2.6.12
<pl_ice> apokryphos so what's the latest on ubuntu? couse kernel.org got newer that i can find ...
<hon> yep I'm on breezy
<apokryphos> bina: the Colonies are snapshots of the development work (of breezy)
<nitzan> any1 can help with wifi problems?
<[LethAL] > pl_ice, Maybe taking the machine off the DMZ may help
<[LethAL] > :P
<apokryphos> pl_ice: newest on ubuntu breezy is 2.6.12; on Hoary 2.6.11 -- but it's recommended you don't use that, really.
<egoleo> how do i use my infra red with ubuntu
<apokryphos> bina: ...on ISOs, that is. See /topic for link.
<bina> apokryphos: will do.  thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> egoleo: stand on one hand, the wave your right foot right.... then.....etc
<pl_ice> [LethAL]  don't think so, .. dmz is just coverting u with fwall or not... not good idea...
<pl_ice> apokryphos ok
<apokryphos> hon: you want .12, that is.
<hon> so let me give 2.6.12 another try.
<egoleo> kamping
<egoleo> what is that
<[LethAL] > pl_ice, in the words of ubotu, "NO SPEAKE ENGLISH!"
<hon> but my machine still hangs when using v4l
<egoleo> what do i need b4 my infrared works
<pl_ice> bed time :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> pl_ice: jsut a tic
<nitzan> Does anyone have drivers for wifi card: ipn2220 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BIND9ServerHowto?highlight=%28bind%29 < pl_ice
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser thnx
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck :)
<pl_ice> yeh :)
<[LethAL] > nitzan, try google ipn2220 linux
<egoleo> Kamping_Kaiser
<egoleo> u gonna help me?
<egoleo> with infrared?
<pl_ice> Kamping_Kaiser u gett' popular ;)
<coobra> im trying : sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5. is there any one that has the same probs  like me i just can installit :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> egoleo: i havent used it, im trying to find some stuff in teh wiki
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol pl_ice
<pl_ice> egoleo what's wrong?
<apokryphos> coobra: it's no longer in hoary-extras
<egoleo> download java direct from sun
<coobra> ohh
<apokryphos> coobra: you on hoary or breezy?
<egoleo> then u install it
<coobra> hoary :/
<apokryphos> egoleo: no, there's debs around for it
<egoleo> yeah
<apokryphos> coobra:  giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs
<egoleo> i normally download it
<forkqueue> coobra: Use make-jpkg from debian unstable
<egoleo> and fakeroot it
<nitzan> LOL, i Know to use google - i'm just looking for a .deb pkg
<coobra> ok
<forkqueue> coobra: It'll build you a .deb from the Sun .bin
<egoleo> for it to become and deb file
<apokryphos> coobra: download the .deb and dpkg -i <package> -- that's the best/easiest way.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !infrared
<apokryphos> forkqueue: no point; there's debs already for it.
<[LethAL] > nitzan, add the word deb then ;)
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Kamping_Kaiser
<pl_ice> c ya
<[LethAL] > !wiki infrared
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<coobra> ok
<[LethAL] > :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<egoleo> i said i want to know how to use the infrared on ubuntu
<whyameye> openoffice channel is dead. Can anybody help me with a question on hyperlinks in ooimpress? I can't seem to delete/move them or change them in any way.
<egoleo> how to activate it
<Kamping_Kaiser> egoleo: i cant find anything on it, so i wont be much use
<apokryphos> egoleo: you've said your question about, erm, twenty times =)
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> so u help
<Kamping_Kaiser> apart from the laptop testing bit ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting/InfraRedPNP?highlight=%28infrared%29
<hon> what was used to compile the kernel in breezy? 4.0.1? or 3.4, ... ?
<egoleo> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun....
<apokryphos> egoleo: if someone is able/willing to help, they will
<egoleo> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hon, something in 4
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure exactly
<egoleo> someone should
<chrisbudden14> Hello, the network manager for the panel, for my wireless connection the signal strength keeps changing
<[LethAL] > egoleo, try installing irda-utils
<chrisbudden14> but the connection is still there
<[LethAL] > chrisbudden14, That's called normality
<egoleo> thnx
<egoleo> i will
<hon> is it the same version that I receive through apt-get install gcc or not?
<chrisbudden14> it hasn't been doing it though
<chrisbudden14> and im in the same place
<[LethAL] > egoleo, be aware that I've never used IR though
<egoleo> so sudo apt-get irda-utils?
<egoleo> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> hon, in breezy yes
<hon> good
<hon> thanks
<[LethAL] > egoleo, sudo apt-get install irda-utils
<egoleo> ok
<primoturbo> hey guys in order to access a mount in gnome what do I need to do
<primoturbo> how come I cannot open the folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lirc isnt it [LethAL] ?
<wesley> people... i've just installerd the ubuntu ..so i'm seeing that this one is so slow
<Kamping_Kaiser> primoturbo: what mount point?
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, I did /exec apt-cache search infrared, dont' blame me :P
<wesley> i'm using a notebook hp nx6125
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<primoturbo> it's a windows mount
<[LethAL] > primoturbo, I have the same problem... not sure about it
<egoleo> thnx
<chrisbudden14> [LethAL] , any idea why it would suddenly start happening.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i cant remember the bots entry for windows
<fbn> which package is Places / Network Servers for a bugreport?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<[LethAL] > chrisbudden14, Cordless phones probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect your problem is perms [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, so did I
<Kamping_Kaiser> we must both be smart ;)
<chrisbudden14> [LethAL] , it has only just started happening and the connection speed is still there, same as always
<[LethAL] > chrisbudden14, heat... wireless things get hot
<chrisbudden14> i see
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, I chown'ed the mount point then mounted it... nothing
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, no, problems with fstab :)
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, of course, I only needed to install some packages so I used sudo -i
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to add a usermask to the fstab line for the filesystem
<[LethAL] > Isn't NoName Script for mIRC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, afaik
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, you mean user,uid=1000?
<Kamping_Kaiser> looks right, but i forget exactly (thank god - i have no need to remember :D)
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, I don't really now... I just get the ext2ifs driver if I need something for Ubuntu (i.e. packages to get net access)
<catfox> do echo $UID and add uid=500 (or whatever number) to the fstab
<[LethAL] > need to now*
<chrisbudden14> [LethAL] , ironically when i unplug the antenna from the router, the signal strength is better
<X3M> how can I extract *.rar?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about fat32
<[LethAL] > X3M, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<X3M> [LethAL]   thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> imo changing ubuntu to point to the winmac FS generator is a bad idea, rather then point to the wiki
<[LethAL] > X3M, then read the man page for it
<catfox> [LethAL] , X3M unrar-nonfree?
<X3M> E: Couldn't find package unrar-free
<[LethAL] > X3M, nonfree is better but not 'free' :P
<[LethAL] > X3M, universe iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : what is your filesystem? ntfs or vat32?
<CirroX> quit
<[LethAL] > nt
<Kamping_Kaiser> k
* Kamping_Kaiser digs up wiki page
<MaRcIo> does anybody have the psp?
<Trashcan> yeh
<[LethAL] > Argh
<[LethAL] > Why, anyway?
<MaRcIo> so why do memory sticks need an adptor?
<Trashcan> it takes the Duo format
<MaRcIo> but does it stretch out the consolle?
<Trashcan> i think the adaptor is for USB-plug-in-your-memory-stick
<Trashcan> </offtopic>
<Kamping_Kaiser> Trashcan: o_0 weird nic :)
<Trashcan> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> </ot>
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Trashcan> ;p
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Trashcan> process execution in python is really annoying
<MaRcIo> i didn't start with <ot> so there is a programming error in this chan
<[LethAL] > A rather big one :P
<[LethAL] > !ot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, [LethAL] 
<Trashcan> html isn't programming :p
<jjazz> I would like to disable all suspending and hibernation on this laptop, since it doesn't come back from sleeping.  How can I tell this box never to suspend or sleep (blanking the screen is ok, though)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> better tell the bot about it :O
<[LethAL] > Damn... I wanted it to say Syntax error in line 1
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Trashcan
<MaRcIo> is it safe to buy from hong kong sellers on ebay?
<GNULinuxer> what is the time server of ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> MaRcIo: *thats* OT
<Trashcan> nope- you buy a memory stick, and they sell you a child with no shoes
<[LethAL] > GNULinuxer, ntp.ubuntulinux.org iirc
<MaRcIo> ahah
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats right
<GNULinuxer> [LethAL] : it's not up IMO
<MaRcIo> if anybody want's to speak bout psp pls join # psp
<Trashcan> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, its not up (not pinging)
<GNULinuxer> Kamping_Kaiser: yeah
<MaRcIo> it is up..
* Kamping_Kaiser remembers, i should change that actualy
<GNULinuxer> Kamping_Kaiser: any other clock server?
<MaRcIo> you should remove the space
<Kamping_Kaiser> ntp.pool.org iirc
<MaRcIo> how geek are u from 9 to 10?
<[LethAL] > time.nist.gov
<Trashcan> so who wants to reorder my boot process so that PCMCIA starts up before ntp? :D
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: pool.ntp.org :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ccooke :D
<MaRcIo> yeeeeeeeaaaaaaa it rains!!!!!
<MaRcIo> so i won't go to basketball today!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Trashcan: /etc/init.d/rc.d*/ - have fun :D
<[LethAL] > LOL
<Seveas> MaRcIo, take off topic things elsewhere
<MaRcIo> i tought [LethAL]  was havin fun
<[LethAL] > I was?
<MaRcIo> i think so
<MaRcIo> u called me
<[LethAL] > Oh yeah, I've played gltron a few times today :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %MaRcIo!*@*]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> harsh
* Kamping_Kaiser leet haxors ntp config
<[LethAL] > ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> changing my ntp servers
<[LethAL] > Ah
<[LethAL] > Where can you do that?
<[LethAL] > Oh... nm
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/default/ntpdate
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, or time-admin :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> a gui? BLEH :p
<[LethAL] > Somehow I don't think 127.127.1.0 is a read time server :S
<Zeke1> how do u set up your IP address in a terminal
<[LethAL] > real*
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zeke1: ifconfig
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, sudo ifconfig <interfeace> ip
<[LethAL] > interface*
<doubleukay> test
<doubleukay>  /etc/ntp.conf if you're using ntpd --> [04/10 00:21]  Kamping_Kaiser: changing my ntp servers
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<doubleukay> that's the loopback clock driver --> Somehow I don't think 127.127.1.0 is a read time server :S
* Kamping_Kaiser seems to recognise this file
<Zeke1> and your mask?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont bother, but just add it in after the ip
<[LethAL] > 127.127.1.0 = loopback? Since when?
<ccooke> [LethAL] : 127.0.0.0/8 is loopback. Traditionally, 127.0.0.1 is brought up and assigned the hostname 'localhost'
<doubleukay> [LethAL] , for NTPd, 127.127.x.y refers to the local clock drivers
<doubleukay> http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/html/refclock.html
<ccooke> [LethAL] : but really the entire /8 is loopback IP space
<[LethAL] > ccc_, I thought it was actually only 1 IP...
<doubleukay> just a convention they use.
<[LethAL] > ccooke*
<Kamping_Kaiser> so i could use the other loopback addys for stuff... .hm....
* Kamping_Kaiser hatches world domination plan
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: sure. 16.7 milli of them.
<doubleukay> uhh okay..
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, whatever you do, make sure the starting IP is 127.0.0.1 :D
<doubleukay> g'day and g'night.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol doubleukay
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : :D if you insist
<Kamping_Kaiser> or i could make it '101' :D
<[LethAL] > Or 0.0.0.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> or 10.0.0.1 :o
<spola> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> starts with 1 as well :)
<[LethAL] > Or ::1/128 :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ipv6? :|
<[LethAL] > Ya
<[LethAL] > O.O
<[LethAL] > My WLAN adapter's ipv6 addy disappeared :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> all evil maniacs should look *backwards* for inspiration
<Kamping_Kaiser> not forwards :\] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> LMOA
<[LethAL] > 9600 baud modems?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, forming clusters of comodore 64
<Kamping_Kaiser> s
<[LethAL] > LOL
<MikeCamel> Hi, all.  Weird problem.  Just noticed that I can't get a GB pound sign on my UK keyboards today.  Shift-3 just gives "3"
<Kamping_Kaiser> im good at this evil maniac thing ;)
<[LethAL] > MikeCamel, System, Prefences, Keyboard
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. someone on the email list had this issue, but i dont remember how he fixed it :(
<slibs> maybe you guys can tell me, does my ubuntu use .xinitrc or .xsession?
<slibs> by default of course
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, I never did, I told setup that I had a UK keyboard :P
<spola> is there anyway i can get my firefox bookmarks in the top gnome menu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> [LethAL] : i dont use a UK kebd :)
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, no, but I do
<Kamping_Kaiser> slibs: .xsession iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<MikeCamel> LethAL - do I need to restart X?
<Kamping_Kaiser> spola: not that i know of
<[LethAL] > MikeCamel, I don't think so
<slibs> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks ;)
<MikeCamel> I told setup I had a UK keyboard, and it's the only one listed.  I've now made it default.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<[LethAL] > Kamping_Kaiser, I use a MS inet keyboard :(
* Kamping_Kaiser has MS multimedia kbd ( it owns :D)
<[LethAL] > lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> one thing ms do right, kbds and rodents
<[LethAL] > MS do rodents? :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :O
<[LethAL] > I like my BenQ rodent :P
<[LethAL] > Has a tail though :(
* Kamping_Kaiser has a 2button ms rodent + kbd combo
<Kamping_Kaiser> tails are sexy :)
<Zeke1> how do you set up your gateway ip in a terminal? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zeke1: do you want these settings to stick?
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, sudo route add default gw <ip>
<Kamping_Kaiser> or are they one off?
<MikeCamel> doesn't seem to have helped.  still no pound sign.
<[LethAL] >  :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<MikeCamel> 333
<[LethAL] > 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should map a key, just to be mean :D
<[LethAL] > That's with Alt-Gr... O.O
<MikeCamel> might try restarting X.  anyway to do that without a restart?
<[LethAL] > Ctrl-Alt-Backspace after logout
<MikeCamel> cya
<Zeke1> Kamping_Kaiser, what do u mean stick?
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, When you reboot, they stay there
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zeke1: after you reboot, do you want to use these settings again?
<[LethAL] > ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<butcherbird> how do i get bash to treat ! as text and not a command?  if i do something like echo "#!/usr/bin/python" >> script.py. It will not work
<ccooke> butcherbird: \!
<kalyan> butherbird put it in single quotes
<butcherbird> ccooke: ah thx
<ccooke> ah, wait
<ccooke> you need that line as the *very first thing* in your file
<ccooke> and the file needs to be marked executable
<gand> hi all
<benkong2> hey isn't apt supposed to solve dependencies? "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benkong2>  rubrica: Depends: libxslt1-python2.4 but it is not installable" is the error I get when trying to install Rubrica any thoughts?
<ccooke> (chmod +x filename)
<kennethlove> why do i get a ( when i type shift-8?
<nalioth_wrkn> benkong2: use apt to build the file
<Kamping_Kaiser> benkong2: it will try and resolv deps
<[LethAL] > kennethlove, because your keyboard is mapped incorrectly
<Trashcan> was some major thing just released?
<Trashcan> i have like 500 updates pending
<kennethlove> [LethAL] : yeah, i guessed that. i did not change anything though.
<Trashcan> from 5 minutes ago
<benkong2> nalioth_wrkn; use apt to build the file?
<Trashcan> 54 updates actually
<Zeke1> Kamping_Kaiser,  no not really
<benkong2> Kamping_Kaiser; thanks
<[LethAL] > kennethlove, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace maybe :P
<shad0w1e> when is the real breezy coming out??
<Zeke1> ok one more question...how do i setup dhcp in a terminal....not a server
<[LethAL] > shad0w1e, 13th
<nalioth> benkong2: "sudo apt-get build-dep libxslt1-python2.4 && sudo apt-get -b source libxslt1-python2.4"
<Kamping_Kaiser> 13th
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, you mean dhclient?
<benkong2> nalioth; k
<shad0w1e> [LethAL] , thanks!
<Zeke1> [LethAL] , well yeah so my NIC obtains an IP from my dhcp server
<gand> can I install Java SDK on PPC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont like that keyboared changeing tool. i cant do custom key maps :(
<nalioth> gand: yes
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, that's what it does
<gand> with apt get?
<nalioth> gand: no. use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, just sudo dhclient and it'll try to get DHCPOFFER's
<Zeke1> but i have an IP set up for my NIC manually how do i set it so it obtains ip from DHCP server
<Zeke1> ok
<gand> thank
<[LethAL] > Zeke1, then you can change it in network-admin ;0
<[LethAL] > ;)*
<benkong2> nalioth; can my repos be incorrect? "E: Unable to find a source package for libxslt1-python2.4"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell benkong2 about sources
<nalioth> benkong2: quite possibly yes
<benkong2> nalioth; thanks
<apokryphos> benkong2: hoary or breezy?
<apokryphos> the one in hoary is a dummy, and I don't believe that version exists in breezy
<benkong2> apokryphos; breezy
<collins21> will ltsp be included in the breezy release or will that only be in edubuntu
<Xmarcel> iam a beginner: how can i save the windowposition under kde?
<Kamping_Kaiser> collins21: a form of ltsp is included
<collins21> and has anyone been successful in installing skype in breezy without it saying broken?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Xmarcel: try #kubuntu, might have better luck
<apokryphos> Xmarcel: alt+f3 -> Advanced -> Special window settings
<collins21> where?
<collins21> i installed the preview version last night
<gand> thank nalioth, I need to install then Tomcat, I hope it will work
<apokryphos> Xmarcel: or you can often use a --geometry option from command-line
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Xmarcel> thx a lot ;-)
<BiSK-8> hello
<BiSK-8> Please make sure that you have installed all necessary GStreamer plugins (e.g. OGG and MP3), and run 'gst-register' afterwards.
<BiSK-8> sorry
<BiSK-8> i got a problem with amarok: when i go and select the engine it tells me: GStreamer is missing a registry.
<BiSK-8> Please make sure that you have installed all necessary GStreamer plugins (e.g. OGG and MP3), and run 'gst-register' afterwards.
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: well, do you have them?
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: though I personally pretty much always use the xine engine
<BiSK-8> no i dont
<Kamping_Kaiser> and are you running -64
<BiSK-8> i dont know how to run gst-register
<primoturbo> which package do I need to be able to compile c++
<primoturbo> I need gcc/c++
<BiSK-8> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> build-essentials
<BiSK-8> exactly
<BiSK-8> so
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: /msg ubotu restricted
<BiSK-8> apokryphos, what should i do?
<collins21> also terminal seems to be awol in gnome menus in breezy
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: that
<nomed> i compiled the breezy kernel with gcc-3.4 but it seems i have still the same errors .. Unknown Symbol on modprobe module (eg: sbp2|ide-cd)
<[LethAL] > collins21, it's in Applications
<kennethlove> goddamn keyboard is still messed up.
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: if you reallly want to use the gstreamer engine, that is...
<[LethAL] > Accesories*
<BiSK-8> and how can i use other engines?
<nalioth> what is the pkg called? nautilus-plugin- what?
<nomed> i load the kernel with grub on a cdrom .. is it possible that those errors are related to System.map file ?
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: sudo aptitude install amarok-engines
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> thx
<inc|freaky> freestyle 4 ever :D
<apokryphos> BiSK-8: I'm off for now; if you have more problems drop a line in #kubuntu and you'll probably get help
<primoturbo> thnx getting the c++ now
<bob2> nomed: that probably means you're trying to load modules built for the actual ubuntu kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bob2> nomed: also, the ubuntu kernel includes usplash
<BiSK-8> thx alot guys
<BiSK-8> and
<primoturbo> does anyone know where I can get libSDL from
<BiSK-8> another question
<primoturbo> is there a package for libSDL
<primoturbo> or SDL
<BiSK-8> when will breezy be considered stable?
<nomed> bob2, i'm waiting for breezy release to use usplash
<Kamping_Kaiser> 13th
<bob2> primoturbo: er, of course
<bob2> primoturbo: apt-cache search libsdl
<Kamping_Kaiser> or the week after, when the patches com in ;)
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> perfect
<zAo^> how do I remove my Gnome-settings? (eg. theme)
<kennethlove> anyone know how i can fix this?
<BiSK-8> and to update to the stable version from the beta version what must i do?
<kennethlove> ( for *
<bob2> BiSK-8: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<bob2> nomed: waiting 9 days seems like a lot less hassle
<BiSK-8> ok
<BiSK-8> and how can i make amarok my default media player?
<collins21> never mind re terminal - figured it out :)
<Tellarite> I'm using "checkinstall" ... anyone ever seen this error? package architecture (x86_64) does not match system (amd64)
<No1Viking> !tell me about breezy
<BiSK-8> argh
<zAo^> anyone know how I reset my Gnome-settings to default?
<BiSK-8> amarok wont play any files
<bob2> BiSK-8: #kubuntu
<BiSK-8> kubuntu?
<BiSK-8> why?
<BiSK-8> im on gnome
<bob2> awesome
<kennethlove> amarok is a kde app, thought.
<kennethlove> (though)
<BiSK-8> argh
<BiSK-8> but it will wok on gnome right?
<kennethlove> so long as you have the kde libraries installed, yes.
<[LethAL] > BiSK-8, it will work, just won't look nice
<BiSK-8> i c
<nomed> bob2, CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m .. and with modprobe sbp2 i have the Symbol Unknow error .. do you know what can it be?
<bob2> nomed: this sounds like you're just not building the kernel properly
<scorpix_> i can't upgrade/run firefox, i got this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GdZXha42.htm
<scorpix_> in Hoary
<poningru> I had a question
<poningru> why is xpdf the default instead of evince?
<Kamping_Kaiser> poningru: it is not in breezy iirc
<ccooke> poningru: evince is the default in Breezy
<poningru> awesome
<poningru> cause I just installed evince and got preview and loads faster too
<Kamping_Kaiser> or, sorry, i got that wrong " its not in HOARY iirc"
<bob2> nomed: make sure you're setting a suffix with make-kpkg
<tombs> hi ppl
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<kennethlove> anyone have any idea why my keyboard layout would be screwed up? i'm using synergy2 to share a keyboard. the connected one works fine but the shared one doesn't.
<kennethlove> shared one turns * into ( and other weirdness.
<LootBeer> why is it that i configre,make,installed xcdroast... but when i launch it it gives me error msgs?
<nomed> bob2 make-kpkg kernel_image (/usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-3.4 )
<kennethlove> and it has been working fine until today.
<bob2> nomed: what?
<bob2> nomed: --append-to-version
<nomed> bob2, the cmd i use to generate the kernel deb pkge
<nomed> ok
<Hendric> how do i reconfigure the kernel (i plugged my ubuntu hardrive on another PC)???
<nomed> bob2, what can it change if i use nomed: --append-to-version ? :/
<robbkidd> Now, here's an odd occurance:  using the Badger, lowercase, italic "r" does not italicize in Firefox.  Specifically, I see this on Slashdot in the main page story summaries.
<p0windah> robbkidd: fonts ?
<robbkidd> Standby, checking.
<robbkidd> The system default: "sans".
<Hendric> how do i reconfigure the kernel??? (coz i plugged my ubuntu hardrive on another PC)
<robbkidd> Checking other applications ...
<p0windah> robbkidd: could also be an encoding issue
<kalyan> I keep getting unauthenticated packages when i try to do upgrade for breezy
<kennethlove> no ideas on my keyboard issue?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hendric: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image ? nfi tbh
<collins21> odd i see the packages for ltsp on the archives but I don't see it install on the system?  any ideas?
<robbkidd> p0windah: Could be.  Only seems to be happening in Firefox.  I'll see if I can find an italicized lowercase r on another site.
<yor> Question: I have recently installed Breezy. I have a USB2.0 mp3 player, but my very old PC has usb 1.1. But transfering files is EXTREMELY fast! It is unbelieveable. What has happened? I have never seen USB 1.1 work this great ever!
<Kamping_Kaiser> collins21: its not part of a default install
<tritium> Hendric: what are you wanting to reconfigure, specifically?
<VeRiTTo> HI
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<VeRiTTo> Anybody speak spanish?
<collins21> ok...
<vitriol> anybody know of any good e17 repositories for breezy?
<Hendric> everything for the new hardware
<kalyan> guys any idea to get rid of unauthenticated packages for dist-upgrade in breezy badger?
<clast> anyone using gnucash on breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> VeRiTTo: dont think so
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think they all got banished to the -es chan ;)
<[LethAL] > VeRiTTo, the people in #ubuntu-es do
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay. i beat [LethAL]  for once :D
<VeRiTTo> Thanks
<[LethAL] > :(
<LootBeer> hows ubuntu better than debian??
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> smaller install
<Kamping_Kaiser> running quicker
<[LethAL] > LootBeer, Less coffe mats
<ccooke> LootBeer: wrong question.
<[LethAL] > coffee mats*
<ccooke> LootBeer: It's not. It's just different
<tritium> Hendric: you don't need to reconfigure the kernel.  If you're using a stock ubuntu kernel, the appropriate modules will be loaded.  Is there a problem/
<yor> Has some genius figured out a way to emulate USB2.0 with USB1.1? I can transfer 80 megs in a few seconds with Breezy
<VeRiTTo> NObody answer me
<tritium> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LootBeer: they both have their places
<ccooke> LootBeer: If you want a desktop environment, Ubuntu is better.
<VeRiTTo> Help me please
<ccooke> if you want a server, Debian is better.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yor: i doubt it, but its possible. i expect its the cacheing
<p0windah> LootBeer: you still around ?
<LootBeer> i do.. but im only running 233mhz , 64mb ram pc
<Valo> has there been any recent issues with sudo?
<robbkidd> p0windah: Happens at other sites, too.
* p0windah pulls up a stool
<VeRiTTo> I will try to tell you my problem
<tritium> ccooke: that's your opinion, of course
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> can anybody enlighten me on the benefits of using nfs vs samba? i only have linux machines here....but on the other hand, i've never used nfs
<yaaar> also, is there a third alternative i should be considering? i'm hoping to share a 1.2TB raid
<ccooke> tritium: whose else would it be?
<Hendric> tritium, my DVD, CDRW drives on the previous pc are still shown as existing even if its false on the new PC.
<MikeCamel> still having problems with pound signs, even after reboot.  anyeon?
<ccooke> tritium: You disagree with me?
<p0windah> robbkidd: check fonts installed, your locale settings and also have a look at what defaults encodings firefox is guessing for you
<nalioth> yaaar: nfs is a *nix standard and is fairly bulletproof
<VeRiTTo> I have to install vsftpd in my pc, but my pc is not on internet
<Kamping_Kaiser> yaaar: use nfs, its native
<tritium> ccooke: I didn't say it would be someone elses.  The point is that it's arguable.
<yor> Kamping_Kaiser, I have unmounted the volume right after transferring. There is no lag at all. It works as fast as USB2.0 does on the computer of a friend of mine. I have never seen anything like it. In Hoary it was extremely slow (and in WinXP as well)...
<robbkidd> p0windah: Do you not see the same thing?
<nalioth> yaaar: samba is a condesension to windowd standards
<twoctseven> Okay, I have not been able to get sound at all. Nothing when I login
<twoctseven> Cannot play .wav files or mp3 files. I have installed all of the media codecs as directed in the unoffical guide
<twoctseven> The machine i'm using is a laptop,
<twoctseven> The choices of devices I have are: Inel-82801DB-ICH4 (Asla Mixer)
<twoctseven> Analog Device AD1981B (OSS Mixer)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yor: spose your lucky :)
<twoctseven> I have tried with both devices and none worked for some reason.
<clast> anyone using gnucash on breezy?
<twoctseven> I have no idea why this is happening, I have done everything the Unnofical FAQ said to do to "Fix Sound" I would appericate any sort of help for this, THanks.
<tritium> Hendric: what do you have listed in /etc/fstab?
<ccooke> tritium: of course it is. Who said it wasn't?
<Pelalil> Has anyone got a good way to store essid and wep key pairs in /etc/network/interfaces, so that it just work without any extra mapping scripts, (atm i have various pairs commented, and when needed, i uncomment the right one)
<Quinthius> twoctseven: spamming is bad.
<p0windah> robbkidd: I'm not in ubuntu right now, but I've similar problems in the past with eng+chinese machines I've setup
<twoctseven> spam is the output of worthless information.
<yor> Kamping_Kaiser, yep, it is really great! I just wanted to know if anyone has heard of a USB tweak implemented in Breezy. I am SOOO glad I ditched windows for Ubuntu ;)
<poningru> twoctseven: have you tried the official faq?
<twoctseven> yes
<chapeaurouge> Pelalil, tried wifi-radar ?
<yaaar> nalioth; yeah, i knew that much.......but i've also used samba a lot of times and found it to be "bulletproof" as well. are there benchmarks anyplace or anything like that? is one of them demonstrably higher performance?
<poningru> !tell twoctseven about sound
<twoctseven> I have tried the fix sound thing on the unoffical FAQ
<Quinthius> twoctseven: spam is also 7 lines of text in less than 2 seconds
<Kamping_Kaiser> yor: :D i almost wish i had some usb things to try with :)
<twoctseven> i've trid that already, poniguru
<tritium> ccooke: relax.  I merely commented on your statement.
<poningru> twoctseven: ic
<sepmike> anyone tried a ga311 with breezy?
<ccooke> tritium: fair enough
<Pelalil> chapeaurouge: nope, ill give it a look, thanks
<VeRiTTo> [Kamping_Kaiser]  read me
<primoturbo> how can I set my desktop to be 8bit color?
<primoturbo> any ideas?
<sepmike> I'm having speed issues
<Hendric> tritium, it shows my non existent drives
<tritium> Hendric: that's your problem, not the kernel
<butcherbird> VeRiTTo: you could always just download the binary or source.  vsftpd is a pretty painless install
<robbkidd> p0windah: Alrightie.  You suggest just changing the default to see what happens?  My default is en-us with encoding set to 8859-1.  Seems right to me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> VeRiTTo: whats that?
<p0windah> spent a little time this evening looking at some of the luminocity stuff and noticed its already in the breezy roadmap... very exciting
<primoturbo> guys where do I edit the color depth of my monitor?
<primoturbo> I need to do this for this http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/
<tritium> primoturbo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kamping_Kaiser> xorg.conf iirc
<p0windah> robbkidd: if its 8859, try switching to UTF-8
<yor> Kamping_Kaiser, do try if you have the chance. You will be surprised I am sure. I am running Ubuntu on a PC I built seven years ago. It may work even better on newer hardware :)
<Hendric> tritium, so reconfiguring the kernel won't fix it?
<tritium> primoturbo: which, in turn, edits /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<primoturbo> I see
<primoturbo> thnx
<VeRiTTo> vsftpd -->> Very Security ftp Daemon
<tritium> but you don't typically want to edit that by hand.  use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VeRiTTo> My pc is not on internet
<tritium> Hendric: edit /etc/fstab
<zAo^> update-notifier uses 35% cpu; is this normal??
<Hendric> tritium, ok ok
<p0windah> zAo^: only if you want to be
<Kamping_Kaiser> VeRiTTo: you cant connect from the outside?
<Gnuclear> i cant boot using this CD "ubuntu-5.10-preview-install-i386.iso"- is it the wrong one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gnuclear: did you burn it bootable?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its the right one
<p0windah> Gnuclear: that should boot, you double checked bios and also tried it on another PC with different CD drive ?
<Gnuclear> you mean burn as ISO right?
<p0windah> heh
<KlinkMeister> Is there an easy way to install themes it seems really complicated
<abarbaccia> hey - anybody here use audacity without it crashing on them?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yours p0windah
<Valo> Why does sudo fail to do anything (ie. "sudo touch cookie") but gksu works (ie. "gksu touch cookie") :/
<p0windah> KlinkMeister: synaptic is the easiest way right now
<Quinthius> KlinkMeister: what's complicated about extracting a theme to /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes?
<KlinkMeister> cant get them to work
<Hendric>  tritium, why is that when i open "Network Servers" it asks me for a password on a given domain blah blah.. i didn't set any.. and the only PC i can browse are the ones with windows.. am using samba.
<VeRiTTo> I download package for vsftpd but
<Darknight> hello
* keikoz bsoir all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Darknight
<VeRiTTo> root@veritto:/ # apt-get install vsftpd
<VeRiTTo> Reading package lists... Done
<VeRiTTo> Building dependency tree... Done
<VeRiTTo> E: Couldn't find package vsftpd
<leroj> i though you installed themes by dragging the .tar's and dropping them in the theme window...
<VeRiTTo> That is the problem
<nalioth> VeRiTTo: do not paste in here
<robbkidd> p0windah: I've switched to a few different Western encodings, with no change.  If I change Firefox's sans font to something other that the system's "sans" (like Arial), r's italicize appropriately.
<Darknight> anyone here know what to do to setup prolink tv tuner in breezy?
<butcherbird> KlinkMeister: art.gnome.org has a pretty strait forward faq
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok VeRiTTo
<nalioth> VeRiTTo: use #flood or a pastebin (read the /topic)
<VeRiTTo> [nalioth]  sorry
<VeRiTTo> ups
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you apt-get update first does it help?
<primoturbo> okay I edited xorg.conf how do I make my computer use it?
<VeRiTTo> I didn't know it
<primoturbo> how do I restart it so I use 8bits
<p0windah> robbkidd: I guess the quickest way to check if its firefox being silly is; copying some text from firefox into openoffice or gedit
<Quinthius> primoturbo: log out, then hit ctrl-alt-F1 and login at the console, then do: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tritium> Hendric: hard to say
<primoturbo> what does the last line do
<paulproteus> primoturbo: Restart gdm.
<paulproteus> From a a terminal, do : /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Answer> Question: How do I get the last command issued from the history?
<robbkidd> p0windah: The system font "sans" doesn't seem to be available in OpenOffice.
<paulproteus> Answer: Press <UP> on the keyboard.
<yaaar> primoturbo: or, quick/dirty way, just hit ctrl-alt-backspc
<Quinthius> paulproteus: why stop and start instead of restart?
<Kamping_Kaiser> VeRiTTo: run 'apt-get update && apt-get install vsftpd' without the 's
<p0windah> robbkidd: thats abnormal
<benkong2> what are the disadvantages to running the hoary backports repos in breezy sources.list?
<paulproteus> Quinthius: That way I get to see a little bit more output.
* paulproteus shrugs
<robbkidd> p0wnidah: Abnormal is fun.
<Answer> paulproteus: How can I do that from a shell script?
<paulproteus> Answer: Oh.
<p0windah> no, unusual is fun
<Quinthius> yaaar: that way isn't very elegant and i don't think it gives programs a chance to close properly..
<paulproteus> Answer: I don't know, I'm afraid.
<yaaar> Answer: you don't want to do that. your history changes all the time, so you don't want to write a script expecting something in particular to be in the history buffer
<yaaar> Quinthius: you'll note I said "quick/dirty" right?
<Answer> yaaar: I do want to do that.  How do I get the last command issued ?
<kennethlove> *sigh* anyone have any ideas on my keyboard problems?
<Gnuclear> yeah, Kamping_Kaiser - wasted 4 cds already...and i burnt it as ISO
<Answer> Question: How do I get the last command issued from the history?
<Nermal> up arrow
<Kamping_Kaiser> up key
<Answer> Question: How do I get the last command issued from the history, from a shell script, without using UP Arrow
<p0windah> press up twice, down once, left once, up three times, then down twice
<kafeine> why can't I find wxpython in the breezy repos?
<Nermal> tail -n ~/.bash_history
<Quinthius> Answer: man bash
<dreamwave> Answer, !!
<Nermal> tail -n 1 ~/.bash_history
<VeRiTTo> I come back, thanks
<Gnuclear> after downloading, how can i check whether it downloaded properly...am using windows...there's an md5sumcheck thingy right?
<yaaar> up,up,down,down,left,right,left,right,b,a,b,a,start
<kennethlove> up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, a, b, select, start
<egoleo> check ur bash_history
<yaaar> kennethlove: beat ya
<yaaar> !
<ubotu> No idea, yaaar
<kennethlove> yaaar: so.
<Answer> Nermal:  .bash_history does not appear to have all the commands.
<[LethAL] > O.o
<Nermal> Answer: not surprised
<yaaar> hehe
<kennethlove> :)
<dreamwave> Answer, i think it gets updated when you exit the shell
<p0windah> Answer: it gets updated when you close your session
<yaaar> Answer: it probably won't contain *any* of the commands run from scripts
<Answer> Question: How do I get the last command issued from the history, from a shell script, without using UP Arrow or .bash_history?
<Hendric> can anyone help me on wat to use to share files between my ubuntu PCs.. that works like windows net neighborhood..
<ccooke> Answer: what is the problem you're trying to solve?
<nalioth> Hendric: use NFS
<Hendric> i can't seem to see other linux PC using samba..
<ccooke> Answer: you can get the last thing *typed* - history | tail -1
<[LethAL] > !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nalioth> Hendric: samba is for lookin at windows boxen
<Quinthius> Answer: !! as someone already said. there is also a history command. man bash.
<Answer> ccooke:  When users issue certain commands I want to capture them instead of executing, with something like an alias that runs a script
<[LethAL] > Hendric, those two links ^^
<p0windah> Hendric: type in a terminal "set"
<ccooke> Answer: ... capture them?
<yaaar> Answer: 1)we have all seen your question. no need to repeat yourself so much. 2)we don't know how to go about that, because no one ever wants to do that. 3)you probably want to do something different.
<Hendric> i'll try..
<[LethAL] > ccooke, log I think
<ccooke> Answer: you want to make certain commands do something else, basically?
<Answer> yaaar: You are not being helpful.
<kafeine> nalioth, and why not use it for connecting x boxes?
<Answer> ccooke: Yes, to intercept potentially harmful commands like rm *
<yaaar> Answer: you are being annoying.
<[LethAL] > kafeine, being nfs is better
<[LethAL] > because*
<ccooke> Answer: what would you want to do with them, afterwards?
<ccooke> An	do you want to run the command after logging it?
<nalioth> kafeine: because smb is a windows protocol, and NFS is a *nix protocol
<kennethlove> still looking for help with my keyboard.
<Answer> ccooke: No, email it to an administrator with whoami and date
<kafeine> khm
<Answer> ccooke: and pwd also
<kafeine> that's not exactly a reason..
<nalioth> kafeine: windows = unstable and crappy *nix = 30 + years of stability
<p0windah> does he know about user and group level security ?
<ccooke> Answer: okay. The simplest answer is "you can't"
<yaaar> Answer: in that case you probably just want to continuously grep everyone's histories.
<p0windah> maybe he thinks this is windows and anyone can do anything to the filesystem they want...
<ccooke> yaaar: does no good.
<yaaar> Answer: or grep "ps waux"
<yaaar> ccooke: why not?
<Answer> ccooke:  It is easy to alias rm to run a script that executes various commands, I just want to capture the command the user entered in that script.
<kafeine> i get the idea, yes, still, smb works rather nice between all kinds of boxes
<Darknight> nobody knows about tv tuners in breezy?
<ccooke> yaar: start a shell. type "echo This". type kill -9 $$.
<tritium> Darknight: what about them/
<kafeine> and you don't have to set up the connection twice if you accidentally need to share with with a win box
<ccooke> yaaar: start a second shell. Look for 'echo This' ion the history. You won't find it.
<tritium> damn flaky shift key...
<Quinthius> Answer: can't you use $0, $1, etc. to refer to arguments passed to a script?
<Darknight> tritium, i dont know what to do to setup my prolink
<yaaar> ccooke: saying "it won't work in every case" is not the same as saying "it's useless"
<p0windah> Answer: so rename the rm binary, write your own rm script and be done with it
<nalioth> kafeine: nfs is simpler, requires no extra software
<ccooke> yaaar: it's trivially circumvented requiring no effort.
<Hendric> done with NFS.. but it transfer files so slow.. upto 32kbps.. to slow for a 678MB iso
<tritium> Darknight: is there a driver for that card?  I've not heard of it.
<Darknight> tritium, I knew how to do it in suse and modprobe but here i'm stucked
<herbie53> is this the ubuntu technical support channel?
<p0windah> herbie53: we try
<tritium> yes, herbie53
<ccooke> so, it's not useless, but the precaution fails by default.
<Answer> p0windah: That is a good suggestion to rename the rm binary...
<herbie53> good
<Darknight> tritium, this is typical bttv878 card
<ccooke> Answer: okay. you can get the parameters of a script with "${@}" inside it.
<tritium> Darknight: is that module loaded now?
<herbie53> i installed ubuntu the other day and when i try and access the add/remove programs
<p0windah> Answer: although that wont prevent people from using it
<yaaar> ccooke: the goal of this project appears to be keeping track of people's stupid mistakes, not keeping track of malicious behavior. in any case, this is a dumb way to go about it anyway
<ccooke> Answer: but I think you should probably look at a restricted shell.
<Darknight> tritium, how to check it?
<herbie53> it comes up with a password box
<tritium> Darknight: lsmod | grep bttv
<tritium> herbie53: give it your password
<Kamping_Kaiser> herbie53: the user created during install
<Answer> ccooke: Yes I can get the script arguments, but the alias script wasn't getting the original command as an argument, so I wanted it from history.  I think renaming the rm binary will work
<herbie53> i type my password and then it says child terminated with 1 status even when i enter my password or the administrator password
<Quinthius> Answer: are you just wanting to prevent people from rm'ing stuff carelessly? if so, why not just alias rm to rm -i, or rename rm and make a new rm that runs real.rm -i
<Darknight> tritium, looks like everything is loaded
<tritium> herbie53: which administator password?  The root account is disabled by default.
<ccooke> Answer: it will, as long as nobody finds out what rm has been renamed to :-)
<tritium> Darknight: good deal
<shekhar> can someone help me?
<[LethAL] > herbie53, open a terminal and try sudo -i
<herbie53> when i was setting up ubuntu it asked me to set a root password which i set
<tritium> shekhar: go ahead and ask
<Darknight> tritium, wait, could I paste u listing?
<p0windah> ccooke: its air-tight
<tritium> herbie53: no, ubuntu does not do that
<herbie53> i have tried that password in the box to no avail
<nalioth> Darknight: in a pastebin
<Darknight> tritium, dont know if everything is ok
<herbie53> oh well the admin account im not sure
<tritium> !tell herbie53 about rootsudo
<Answer> Quinthius: I want to prevent careless rms, but I also want to generate an email with the user, the command, the path, timestamp, etc.
<Darknight> nalioth, ?
<ccooke> p0windah: how do you get that?
<Darknight> nalioth, howto?
<p0windah> oops sorry
<nalioth> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<[LethAL] > herbie53, did you do expert install?
<herbie53> yes
<p0windah> ccooke: its air-tight </sarcasm>
<Kamping_Kaiser> Answer: turn up your sysloging
<shekhar> tritium:  whenever i logout from the system menu, my session gets saved rather than restarting or shutting down, even if i choose not to save session
<Answer> herbie53:  It's probably asking for the password of the current user, not the root pw
<[LethAL] > herbie53, su -
<abarbaccia> how do i use bluetooth?
<ccooke> p0windah: ah. Better.
<herbie53> i have tried both
<tritium> shekhar: there's a preference that you might have accidentally set
<[LethAL] > herbie53, "su -" will ask for root pwd
<herbie53> what do you mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> herbie53: you must have got the password wrong :\
<[LethAL] > herbie53, in a terminal
<herbie53> i guess so
<herbie53> do you know how i can change it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> su asks for root password, sudo asks for your user password
<herbie53> ok
<herbie53> how do you do sudo?
<Answer> herbie53:  In a terminal type   sudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<Answer> see if it launches
<Kamping_Kaiser> boot single user, as long as root is off, you can reset passwords there
<p0windah> open up a terminal and type "sudo -s", then type in your password, then type "passwd root"
<[LethAL] > Answer, he did expert install, which doesn't setup sudo properly
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: there are ways even if that works :-)
<herbie53> oh
<p0windah> then enter in whatever you want roots password to be
<shekhar> tritium:  i have played around with sessions prefs to change this, but no luck... any ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) init=/bin/sh
<p0windah> herbie53: remember, you are the master of your domain
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sbin
<benkong2> !info rubrica
<ubotu> rubrica: (An addressbook for the GNOME desktop), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.0.12-4ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 360 kB, Installed size: 1252 kB
<DrTiger> hi! I have a big problem with my cd writer..
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: indeed.
* Answer is the master of the domain's domain
<tritium> shekhar: if it's not your sessions preferences, then no, I don't.  Sorry...
<Kamping_Kaiser> love it
<abarbaccia> i need someone to explain how i connect my phone to my computer via bluetooth - the dongle is found - i just dont have any utilities to use?
<ccooke> Kamping_Kaiser: replacing init with a shell script can get you some interesting effects
<p0windah> if you dont master your own domain, someone else most certainly will
<herbie53> i have opened the sudo program in terminal and it says password
<herbie53> do i enter my user password?
<[LethAL] > yes
<DrTiger> uder windows I can burn fine, but in ubuntu I have not yet managed  to write a cd that is readible
<p0windah> herbie53: just type in your normal password
<herbie53> ok
<herbie53> i will try it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ccooke: i have used it onece, to reset a root password, and it worked
<Darknight> tritium, its in pastebin now
<ccooke> abarbaccia: what happens if you type "hcitool scan" ?
<abarbaccia> its scanning
<herbie53> i typed in the password and the program closed
<DrTiger> there is no error during burning...
<[LethAL] > DrTiger, does it go preparing... done (very quickly)?
<p0windah> herbie53: if there was no error, it worked
<DrTiger> no
<_jason>  if i press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a terminal how do i get back to X?
<p0windah> herbie53: the terminal is still open I assume ?
<[LethAL] > _jason, Ctrl-alt F7
<abarbaccia> ccooke, it found my phone
<HiddenFly> when i do make when installing downloader for x, i get errors showed in here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2742 how can i fix this?
<herbie53> no terminal closed when i hit enter
<_jason> [LethAL] :  thanks
<herbie53> after typing password
<kennethlove> gareahge!!!1
<abarbaccia> ccooke, is there a gui tool i could use because i'm lazy right now
<tritium> Darknight: can you put it in #flood please?
<p0windah> herbie53: go into accessories and click on terminal
<ccooke> abarbaccia: I've not found one in ubuntu, but there probably is.
<herbie53> applications>accessories>terminal?
<herbie53> terminal is not in that menu
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: why are you installing from source? i dont think i saw an answer :\
<Quinthius> herbie53: system tools if using hoary
<ubuntu_adiktus> Hello
<herbie53> i did applications>run application
<herbie53> oh right ok
<fgr> hello, i have w32codecs and mp3 support ( i can listen with xmms), but both gnomebaker and serpentine can't read mp3. what do i have to do?
<HiddenFly> Kamping_Kaiser: im installing from source cos i couldnt find it from apt-get
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi ubuntu_adiktus
<shekhar> tritium:  i believe that this is a bug with ubuntu... i cannot logout on the first try from system menu
<ubuntu_adiktus> hello
<ubuntu_adiktus> kamping
<herbie53> terminal is open
<herbie53> what do i do now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: what went wrong with apt?
<p0windah> type "
<Quinthius> herbie53: sudo <command>
<p0windah> type "sudo -s"
<tritium> shekhar: the reason I doubt that is that you're the only one that's experienced it
<HiddenFly> Kamping_Kaiser: i couldnt find that program from it
<ubuntu_adiktus> as of now im installing ubuntu for the first time so far i have no problem
<herbie53> ok
<shekhar> tritium: what could be the problem? i have been trying to figure this out for weeks, it's incredibly annoying that i cannot logout my system!
<p0windah> herbie53: now type "passwd root"
<Kamping_Kaiser> HiddenFly: its in universe
<HiddenFly> Kamping_Kaiser: ok, ill recheck my repos
<ubuntu_adiktus> does ubuntu have support for online games like MU Online and Gunbound??
<tritium> shekhar: don't know. That sounds very obscure
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck hF
<fgr> i need a GUI to burn cdaudio from mp3
<FhaeTon> good morning
<herbie53> where do i type passwd root?
<FhaeTon> is anyone free to help me
<Quinthius> ubuntu_adiktus: not unless those games have linux versions. you may have limited success using an emulator such as Cedega though
<p0windah> herbie53: answer my messages you mung-bean so I can walk you through this
<simbo> hi there
<herbie53> i did
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, gunbound won't work because of gameguard. same with MU.
<FhaeTon> hello
<ubuntu_adiktus> thanks
<herbie53> on the private chat?
<FhaeTon> can I get some help
<p0windah> herbie53: I assure you, the channel hates reading my spam as much as I hate typing it
<tritium> FhaeTon: ask here in the channel
<herbie53> ok
<p0windah> herbie53: yes, that one
<adrian_> hi, how I can check the size of folders in, for example /home/mike ?
<tore_> How can I make my charset-configuration be global?
<FhaeTon> Ok
<ubuntu_adiktus> how about yahoo messenger?
<tore_> It wont work in aterm and such
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu_adiktus: serveral chat apps do yahoo. gaim for example
<FhaeTon> I got the Ubuntu installed but when it goes to start up the grub is saying loading but nothing happens
* Kamping_Kaiser uses
<simbo> herbie: type ctrl-alt-f5, typ it in there.
<Quinthius> adrian_: du -sh /home/mike
<FhaeTon> Grub 1.5
<adrian_> thanks
<FhaeTon> [img] http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/FhaeTon_sig.jpg[/img] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. night night all
<FhaeTon> my comp specs
<FhaeTon> [img] http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/FhaeTon_sig.jpg[/img] 
<[LethAL] > So?
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, gaim is a good client.. but i've tried YM using crossover... sadly only upto version 5.. new YMs with graphical GUIs won't work
<p0windah> hahaha
<p0windah> I love the flames!
<FhaeTon> thx
<herbie53> hello could somebody help me
<FhaeTon> anyone know a solution to grub loading
<p0windah> sweet jesus
<[LethAL] > !grub
<ubotu> rumour has it, grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<herbie53> i cannot access the add/remove programs dialog
<abarbaccia> ccooke, how does this hcitool work - i connected to my device - now how do i transfer a file?
<p0windah> herbie53: answer my /msg alice!
<herbie53> i did
<herbie53> hav a look
<p0windah> you didnt..
<herbie53> i did
<herbie53> on the private chat?
<p0windah> did you type /MSG p0windah YOU ARE MY SEX GOD !
<p0windah> I dont think you did..
<herbie53> no
<fgr> what do i need to add mp3 support in gnomebaker?
<p0windah> so type it already..
<tritium> p0windah: please keep on topic
<p0windah> I'm trying to help the guy
<simbo> <newbie question alert> is the Breezy Colony 5 CD Image (as listed in the header of this channel) the final release? or will there be another release before the official release date...?
<p0windah> he keeps asking the same asinine question over and over again
<herbie53> and u aren't answering
<herbie53> please help me
<adrian_> Quinthius, how do that: I want a list of folders [in for example /home/mike]  with its sizes, and size of files that are in this folder ?
<adrian_> [sorry for my english ;) ] 
<Quinthius> adrian_: you can do like: du -sh /home/mike/*
<kennethlove> simbo: no, not exactly. but it will get breezy installed so you can update to the final through apt-get/synaptic. or you can just wait until the 13th or whenever.
<FhaeTon> I'm not sure what to do with this
<adrian_> thats it! thanks
<simbo> kennethlove: ahh as I thought, Many thanks
<[fC] KingKarl\aw> hi, how can I change my X-win resolution via the reqovery console?
<p0windah> you try your best to help...
<taomaster> any idea when the final release comes out?
<kennethlove> simbo: no problem.
<mopatop> taomaster: 13th
<kennethlove> taomaster: i heard the 13th.
<tritium> [fC] KingKarl\aw: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Quinthius> adrian_: you can also use the --max-depth option which will move down into the directory by the number of levels you specify. for example: du -h --max-depth=1 /home/mike, will print all directories directly under /home/mike
<[fC] KingKarl\aw> tritium: thx I'll try
<LeeColleton> I've found a printing bug in Breezy.  My HP PSC-1210 now prints black text in color.  Help?
<ubuntu_adiktus> what is kubuntu??
<Quinthius> adrian_: --max-depth=2 will print anything under /home/mike and anything under those directories also
<[LethAL] > ubuntu_adiktus, It's Ubuntu with KDE rather than Gnome
<ubuntu_adiktus> oh i see
<ubuntu_adiktus> my friend told me about it
<p0windah> LeeColleton: hrmmm, double checked your printer settings arent on grey scale. I have a psc1200 and its printing and scanning fine
<ubuntu_adiktus> whats the best to use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<adrian_> Quinthius: thanks, I will try
<[LethAL] > ubuntu_adiktus, opinions...
<Quinthius> ubuntu_adiktus: personal preference...
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: whichever suits you best
<Quinthius> ubuntu_adiktus: depends whether you like KDE or gnome better
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, are you pinoy?
<ubuntu_adiktus> opo
<taomaster> i've had np with the install of this o/s
<Belutz> i prefer gnome :D
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, you hated the raid, aren't you?
<Hendric> lolx
<Belutz> or maybe later i'll xubuntu
<ubuntu_adiktus> hahahaha yep i really did
<LeeColleton> p0windah: are you using Breezy?
<ubuntu_adiktus> puts my business upside down
<p0windah> LeeColleton: yeah I am
<FhaeTon> this is what i keep getting:
<ubuntu_adiktus> Hendric
<FhaeTon> Grub Loading stage 1.5
<ubuntu_adiktus> can you help me?
<Hendric> ah, better use ubuntu, get cedega and point2play, get crossover too.. helps alot
<FhaeTon> Grub Loading, please wait....
<p0windah> LeeColleton: you tried printing out the test page in the printer properties ?
<zephyrmaster> Umm, why can't I install VLC? It says required dependencies can't be installed :-(
<Hendric> online games worked fine the cedega.. except for nProtected ones...
<ubuntu_adiktus> whats the browser in ubuntu?
<FhaeTon> nothing happens its just stuck on that screen
<p0windah> zephyrmaster: repositories ?
<Hendric> online games worked fine with cedega.. except for nProtected ones...
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, firefox
<[LethAL] > That's better
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: others are also available
<Jakeass> Need help guys
<zephyrmaster> I
<[LethAL] > !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<zephyrmaster> I'm not sure with repository it's from
<zephyrmaster> *which
<[LethAL] > Jake, ask the people
<p0windah> zephyrmaster: have you added multiverse and universe ? its probably you'll need stuff from them
<ubuntu_adiktus> How about MU Online Hendric does it work fine with cedega
<zephyrmaster> Okay, thanks, I'll check
<zephyrmaster> I'm fairly sure I added them, but I might not have
<p0windah> zephyrmaster: I think if you use the search on the ubuntu forums there would be a thread about how to install VLC and the exact respositories you need
<dooglus> vlc is in universe.  it shouldn't have dependancies in multiverse.
<Jakeass> I have 2 computers, one with windows and one with ubuntu, the ubuntu one doesnt boot, because the grub booter wont install to hdd or mbr, do you know where i can get a cd?
<zephyrmaster> Ok, thanks
<ubuntu_adiktus> How about MU Online Hendric does it work fine with cedega
<ubuntu_adiktus> Hendric: How about MU Online does it work fine with cedega
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, maybe it will work with cedega, but noone had it working yet. I did using wine. but i can't see the ingame fonts.
<FhaeTon> hey what is an OS/2?
<ubuntu_adiktus> waaa
<Jakeass> I have 2 computers, one with windows and one with ubuntu, the ubuntu one doesnt boot, because the grub booter wont install to hdd or mbr, do you know where i can get a cd?
<tritium> FhaeTon: an old OS from IBM
<FhaeTon> oh
<FhaeTon> ty
<dooglus> Jakeass: you can get CDs from many retail outlets, both on the high street and online.
<Jakeass> can i have a link?
<[LethAL] > dooglus, He has it installed, he wants to boot it
<dooglus> http://www.play.com/
<tritium> Jakeass: why happens when you try to install grub?
<ubuntu_adiktus> how many minutes does ubuntu installs
<TiMiDo> Jakeass, link for what?
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, computer speed?
<TiMiDo> ubuntu_adiktus, depends 20 to 30 minutes
<Jakeass> A boot cd for linux
<TiMiDo> Jakeass, what distro?
<LeeColleton> p0windah: even when I explicitly state "Greyscale" it prints in sickly greens.  If I take out the color cartridge, it goes through the motions and spits out a blank page.
<TiMiDo> Jakeass, www.linuxiso.org and check there
<[LethAL] > TiMiDo, Ubuntu, duh
<Jakeass> ok thanks
<yaaar> hey guys....who do i send suggestions about man pages to? the exports(5) man page has an example line in it that works, but causes a warning because of an implicit wildcard, and i sort of think it should note that in the manual. worse, the nfs(8) and nfsd(8) man pages make no mention of the exports file, which is pretty much the central config for nfs
<dooglus> yaaar: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<FhaeTon> is it always this hard to run linux
<yaaar> dooglus: i don't think these pages are created by ubuntu.....
<tritium> no, FhaeTon
<dooglus> yaaar: doesn't matter.
<p0windah> LeeColleton: thats odd, sounds like its trying to print your greys from your color cartridge
<TiMiDo> yaaar, update the manpages man -U or man -u
<dooglus> yaaar: if it's an upstream issue, the ubuntu people will forward it upstream and track the bug
<LeeColleton> p0windah: yes, and that sounds like a bug to me because it worked before upgrading to Breezy
<kennethlove> FhaeTon: linux is easy when you learn to tread it like the different OS that is it.
<LeeColleton> p0windah: and the scanner works fine in b/w and color
<zephyrmaster> Hmm, for my VLC problem
<p0windah> LeeColleton: well if you're sure its not your ink, then you should go ahead and file a bug report
<FhaeTon> I'm trying to learn
<zephyrmaster> I opened all the repositories, and it says I have unresovable dependencies
<zephyrmaster> Is it possible to still install it?
<FhaeTon> I have never operated anything outside of ac before
<p0windah> LeeColleton: make sure its fixed before breezy is officially released
<zephyrmaster> I'm using an Athlon 64 if that matters
<Jakeass> Cant find anything
<FhaeTon> Mac
<Jakeass> I have 2 computers, one with windows and one with ubuntu, the ubuntu one doesnt boot, because the grub booter wont install to hdd or mbr, do you know where i can get a cd?
<tritium> zephyrmaster: you also ran sudo apt-get update after updating your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jakeass> I have 2 computers, one with windows and one with ubuntu, the ubuntu one doesnt boot, because the grub booter wont install to hdd or mbr, do you know where i can get a cd?
<kennethlove> FhaeTon: what are you having problems with?
<dooglus> zephyrmaster: what do you see if you "sudo apt-get install vlc" ?  can you paste the output to the pastebin?
<tritium> Jakeass: quit repeating!
<[LethAL] > Jakeass, no need for flooding
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<[LethAL] > Ouch
* [LethAL]  hides from tritium 
<st1lgar> hi, i installed breezy a few days ago, now i have ~70Mb of suggested updates everyday. Is that normal ?
<[LethAL] > st1lgar, yes
<dooglus> Jakeass: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
<tritium> [LethAL] : don't hide, silly
<Jakeass> thanks
<egoleo> yeah
<p0windah> st1lgar: yeah, because you are using the "preview" release
<st1lgar> wow, active community then :)
<FhaeTon> Kennethlove
<egoleo> is normai;
<FhaeTon> onesec
<ubuntu_adiktus> is mirc available to ubuntu?
<dooglus> stiletto: openoffice.org2 got updated today.  that's over 50Mb I think
<p0windah> st1lgar: its getting feedback from the community and receiving bug fixes quite frequently
<kikinovak> Hi. Just migrating to Ubuntu from Slackware. Q: what's the Ubuntu/Debian equivalent of rc.local?
<[LethAL] > ubuntu_adiktus, no, use XChat
<FhaeTon> I have a 64 bit systems
<zephyrmaster> What's the paste bin?
<Jakeass> where do i get those files to copy to make the cd?
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<ScatterBrain> ubuntu_adiktus: No, try X-Chat
<st1lgar> p0windah: ok, thanks, nice !
<FhaeTon> [img] http://homepage.mac.com/jymac/FhaeTon_sig.jpg[/img] 
<p0windah> st1lgar: yeah, its exciting :)
<ubuntu_adiktus> thnks
<kennethlove> ubuntu_adiktus: no, mirc is windows-only. but Konversation and xchat work great.
<ubuntu_adiktus> later after it finished installing Ill try it
<st1lgar> changes quite a bit from my old slackware :)
<[LethAL] > FhaeTon, stop spamming that link
<FhaeTon> yes sir
<ubuntu_adiktus> :)
<FhaeTon> sorry
<tritium> yes, FhaeTon, please
<gearry> I had installed a full install of hoary and was impressed with how it automounted my usb drive, however, I wanted a leaner install so I reinstalled and started with just the base.  I lost that automount functionality, and am not sure how to get it back.
<p0windah> ubuntu_adiktus: ofcourse most people in the channel are using bitchX
<FhaeTon> I'm sorry i'll leave
<zephyrmaster> !paste E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zephyrmaster> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubotu> zephyrmaster: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<tritium> no need to leave, FhaeTon
<Jakeass> dooglus: Where do i get the files i need?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Belutz> zephyrmaster, theres another synaptic/apt running
<zephyrmaster> haha, yeah, I noticed that
<gearry> I can always go back and do things the old way, but automount sounds nice.  Can anyone give me a hint what I might want to install.
<zephyrmaster> Let me try again
<Jakeass> alan where do i get these files
<dooglus> gearry: installing "ubuntu-desktop" will give you back the full install you had before
<Jakeass>  copy /usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin
<FhaeTon> It just seems to have a problem when It trys to boot with grub it hangs up
<gearry> but I don't want the full install
<zephyrmaster> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<zephyrmaster>   vlc: Depends: dbus-1 (>= 0.23.4) but it is not installable
<zephyrmaster>        Depends: libflac6 but it is not installable
<zephyrmaster>        Depends: libhal0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<zephyrmaster>        Depends: libmodplug0 (>= 1:0.7-1) but it is not installable
<zephyrmaster>        Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<TiMiDo> oh boy
<[LethAL] > DON'T PASTE IN HERE
<p0windah> sweet peanut, stop that?!
<zephyrmaster> Sorry
<kennethlove> zephyrmaster: hey. use the pastebin.
<tritium> zephyrmaster: !!!!
<Belutz> don't paste in here
<[LethAL] > !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<cosimo321> Helo all. Are ther any defrag utilities for breezy or linux that will work on breezy?
<FhaeTon> I think I have a weird setup though
<Jakeass> LethALwhere do i get  copy /usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin
<zephyrmaster> SORRY
<[LethAL] > cosimo321, Ext2/3 doesn't fragment
<Denski> wow
<dooglus> Jakeass: install syslinux
<Belutz> zephyrmaster, are you using breezy?
<Denski> theres so many users here
<dooglus> Jakeass: then it will be on your disk
<ccooke> [LethAL] : well... yes, it does.
<zephyrmaster> Yeah, I think so
<cosimo321> The only os I know of that didn't fragment was BeOs
<FhaeTon> I'm running this raid0 in software
<ccooke> cosimo321: yes, there are.
<p0windah> Denski: and we'd all like to be your friend :)
<zephyrmaster> Have the other packages just not been made yet?
<[LethAL] > ccooke, I know, but not badly
<Jakeass> dooglus: Do you have msn this is too fast?
<Denski> anyone who can help me here
<cosimo321> like what
<Belutz> zephyrmaster, it might be, breezy is not stable yet
<ccooke> cosimo321: no, beos fragmented too. It just handled things very well.
<dooglus> Jakeass: I think Microsoft still has MSN
<[LethAL] > Jakeass, request PM rather than MSN
<drummer87> hey, what's the 'default gateway device' option in the network config for?
<gearry> dooglus: I don't really want the whole desktop install
<p0windah> Denski: ask your question and we'll try to help
<tritium> Denski: just ask the channel please
<ccooke> [LethAL] : under average workloads, yeah.
<cosimo321> Be Os fragmented so little that it was barely visible
<ompaul> selinium, a you (a)bout or (b) not here?
<zephyrmaster> Okay, thanks
<[LethAL] > drummer87, it's if you have a router
<cosimo321> I sy\till use BeOs
<p0windah> cosimo321: you an old beos user ?
<dooglus> gearry: do you have 'hotplug' installed?
<[LethAL] > drummer87, or are otherwise behind a network
<cosimo321> Still to day Yes
<gearry> I really just want to know what I need to install for that functionality
<p0windah> yeah, I used it for about a year as my primary desktop... /me wipes away a year
<gearry> I believe I have hotplug
<Jakeass> dooglus where do i get syslinux
<drummer87> [LethAL] , should it be set to the interface linked to the router?
<dooglus> Jakeass: from synaptic
<Jakeass> I see thank amte
<[LethAL] > drummer87, yes
<Jakeass> mate*
<[LethAL] > dooglus, he can't get Ubuntu running
<cosimo321> Any one here have a step by step to configure wacom tools on breezy?
<[LethAL] > s/he/Jakeass
<FhaeTon> I can say this for Linux is not for noobs
<gearry> afirmative, hotplug is installed and detects the device
<drummer87> [LethAL] , thanks.. that's why me net dropped then, hehe
<poningru> FhaeTon: and you would be wrong
<dooglus> Jakeass: which version of the OS?
<TiMiDo> FhaeTon, just get us to it,
<gearry> the piece I am missing is the automount
<[LethAL] > drummer87, lol
<poningru_sleep> FhaeTon: I can say things like pigs can fly doesnt make it true
<[LethAL] > Jakeass, just to let you know, I'm going off now
<poningru_sleep> anyway night guys
<kennethlove> anyone can use linux. the setting up isnt always noob-proof
<cosimo321> Ubuntu is aiming for the new user, I think it's the right way to go
<tritium> good night, poningru_sleep
<zephyrmaster> Another question, why can I not see the files of a directory when I "view as list", on see them when I view them as icons? It's an NTFS partition
<dooglus> setting up windows isn't noob-proof either though
<cosimo321> windows is fairly easy if you instal it for someone first
<FhaeTon> I wouldn't even try to use windows
<p0windah> the statistics on windows bot networks alone is proof of that..
<FhaeTon> thats not an option for me
<cosimo321> XP is great!!
<cosimo321> Windows Vista comes out I think this January
<FhaeTon> hah
<rcdiugun> I have better luck setting up a Unix server over windoze xp. :P
* [LethAL]  sets ban on %cosimo321*@*
<dooglus> cosimo321: ubuntu is great too.  both windows and linux can be tricky to install properly
<[LethAL] > :P
<kennethlove> dooglus: no, but the average noob doesn't have to set up windows themself
<p0windah> cosimo321: I wish I could afford to upgrade
<kennethlove> *themselves
<JustinHH> make: gcc: Command not found :what package must i install?
<p0windah> hardware upgrades + software... no thanks
<Denski> ok.
<cosimo321> upfrade to what??
<FhaeTon> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/10/01/1525221&from=rss
<Denski> i cant play a single movie.wmv on totem
<davro> what is this windows ?
<dooglus> JustinHH: if you just want gcc, get package 'gcc'.  if you want a whole bunch of other build stuff, get 'build-essential'
<kennethlove> davro: they're like a door, only smaller
<FhaeTon> visat is gonna run a lot of people away from windows
<cosimo321> The only non windowing os i know of is dos
<dooglus> davro: I think it's a toy os for gamers.
<cosimo321> There is NO OS with as many HIGH end apps as windows
<kennethlove> cosimo321: guess you've never used linux/unix, then.
<p0windah> OMG
<Denski> is there anyone who knows how can i play videos on totem?
<Ronald> Hm... can I get to the root user in any way :D ubuntu doesn't even set up a password for root (which arguably is a good thing ;P)
<[LethAL] > kennethlove, door's aren't allways seethrough ;)
<p0windah> lets all start flaming and stop helping ppl...
<gearry> it looks like pmount might be what I am looking for
<dooglus> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<cosimo321> Yeah I have but they don't have the number of High end app
<butcherbird> Denski: you apt-get w32codecs yet?
<p0windah> cosimo321: silliness aside, it depends on the apps you need to use to be productive
<Denski> butcherbird; not yet...wait
<Denski> sorry im a newbie here
<tritium> cosimo321: most serious scientific/engineering applications run on *nix
<tritium> not windows
<cosimo321> Excactly, except, for recording, picture editing ONLY windows
<rcdiugun> uhm, cosimo321... maybe you'd like to stop thrashing OSs here. It's not really the right room for you to do so...
<Ronald> dooglus: thanks, i need uid 1001 for my user not 1000 (nfs shares)
<stiletto> dooglus how do i update oopenoffice org?
<cosimo321> Mac sucks no matter what you do
<kennethlove> so when did windows replace Mac OS X as the defacto machine for video/image/sound editing? and linux as the defacto rendering engine for 3D?
* gearry off to see if I can find out what packages ubuntu-desktop depends on
<stiletto> what i do to do this?
<Hendric> Mac for Productivity. Linux for Development. Windows for Solitaire. you better use windows then...
<butcherbird> Denski: w32codecs kind of a pain now to aptget maybe someone else here can tell you a repo to use
<p0windah> cosimo321: my wife is a linguist and she will only use linux
* kennethlove sets ignore on cosimo321 
<cosimo321> About 3 years ago where have you been?
<stiletto> how you do the update for openoffice?
<nalioth> kennethlove: macs have long been used for video/audio/image editiong (pre OSX, even)
<dooglus> Ronald: you can make a new user with 'adduser --uid 1001 username'
<tritium> cosimo321: why don't you /join #ubuntu-offtopic, and continue your discussion there, please
<stiletto> get-apt openoffice install
<cosimo321> kennethlove doesn't like me i think
<stiletto> is this how you do this?
<_jason> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<stiletto> hello?
<p0windah> stiletto: it will be automatically updated when you update your system using synaptic
<kennethlove> nalioth: yeah, i know. that is what i was saying.
<stiletto> what is synaptic?
<Ronald> dooglus: prolly, but i'm just going to mess around a bit to change the uid ;)
<tritium> package management software, stiletto
<kennethlove> stiletto: synaptic is a GUI package manager
<cosimo321> tritium what is the problem?
<tritium> cosimo321: it's offtopic
<stiletto> is that add remove programs at top of my screen?
<stiletto> little thing?
<cosimo321> what is off topic? ubuntu?
<dooglus> Ronald: use 'vipw' to edit /etc/passwd, and "chown -R" to change your file ownerships
<kennethlove> stiletto: it is like it, yes.
<Denski> im using hoary 5.04, i have totem.1.2.0.tar.gz, how can i install it? im new at linux
<stiletto> ok thank you
<dooglus> Ronald: I guess you'll need to edit /etc/shadow too
<tritium> cosimo321: no, your OS wars flamebait, and you're annoying people
<p0windah> Denski: why do you have that .tar.gz file ?
<Ronald> dooglus: I know, and a pile of chown ;)
<cosimo321> tritium the printed word is more often misinterpreted than not,
<Denski> powindah...its a totem file....its not compatible with unbuntu????
<cosimo321> anyway, does anyone know how to configure the wacom tools in ubuntu?
<Denski> i would like to upgrade my totem
<gearry> dooglus: I found it.  The package I need was gnome-volume-manager
<dooglus> gearry: good!
<Ubuntu_> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<tritium> cosimo321: I'm not interested in arguing, I just ask that you please take it to -offtopic.  kthx
<dooglus> gearry: and thanks for letting us know :)
<_jason> !tell Denski about restricted
<cosimo321> I have already stopped, tritium, why are you continuing this?
<_jason> Denski:  that will tell you how to get w32codecs, is that what you wanted?
<p0windah> cosimo321: cool, you made your point
<Ubuntu_> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<stiletto> ahh if i use the advance thingy it do the synaptic thing
<stiletto> ahh
<p0windah> cosimo321: so did you have a problem with ubuntu someone could help you with ?
<gearry> I am new to ubuntu, but not linux
<cosimo321> yes let me repeat it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Denski about w32codecs
<cosimo321>  I wanted to know how to configure the wacom tools on breezy
<cosimo321>  I have tried every site and forum all giving me things that I don't understand
<p0windah> cosimo321: first thing, have you done a search on the ubuntuforums and google ?
<stiletto> wow look at all these things in synaptics?
<gearry> I just wanted a snazzy desktop to admin my debian boxes with ;)
<kennethlove> gearry: if you've used debian before (or a debian-clone), you should not have any big problems.
<cosimo321> I am fairly new at this and need a little more help than these forums provide
<stiletto> i not even knowing of this.
<kennethlove> stiletto: don't let it get to your head. you don't need half of them.
<p0windah> stiletto: its all a big network of updates and software :)
<dooglus> cosimo321: is the man page on xsetwacom any use?
<rcdiugun> has anyone here tried to set up a PalmOS pda to sync with an app on ubuntu?
<gearry> this is my test drive
<gearry> I use jpilot on Debian
<cosimo321> no nothing is of use as of yet. I was hoping one of you would know where to find a blow by blow configuring
<gearry> I imagagine it would be pretty much the same on Ubuntu
<dooglus> cosimo321: I don't have a wacom tablet
<cosimo321> The driver is installed but needs to be configured
<gearry> I have never really used any of the gnome-pilot stuff
<cosimo321> I can't use a mouse, it's like using a rock
<rcdiugun> gearry: how were you able to configure it? somehow I can't seem to make it see the zire72. But an older versioned palm (IIIxe) worked just fine.
<gearry> rcdiugun: is your zire a usb device?
<dooglus> cosimo321: rocks are ok, so long as you get optical ones
<cosimo321> well I will go on with my search
<rcdiugun> gearry: yup.
<p0windah> cosimo321: I think this thread will sort you out. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<cosimo321> and just to get at tritium XP RULES DOOD!
<cosimo321> or DUDE!
<dooglus> idiot
<Denski> its a good think i found this chatroom coz im losing hope with linux....i hope i could learn more about linux with you guys
<gearry> if so you probably need to press the sync button on the palm, wait a sec, and then press the sync button in jpilot
<tritium> good for him
<gearry> if that does not work, make sure you have all of the correct device modules loaded
<kennethlove> Denski: linux is as easy as windows/mac os x. it just takes some time to learn.
<FhaeTon> ok this time I got an error 2 Grub Loading...
<rcdiugun> gearry: hmmm. okidoki. will try that again.
<p0windah> Denski: just need to relearn some new computing metaphors
<simone> hi
<bartp> hi
<tritium> FhaeTon: have you enabled LBA in your bios?
<FhaeTon> LBA in bios?
<Hendric> i love xp better.. specially its bluescreens...
<simone> i speak italian and a little of english
<tritium> yes, FhaeTon.  Please go into your bios settings, and check that
<p0windah> simone: what do you need help with ?
<kennethlove> Hendric: they shouldn't have been so sexist, though. where's the PSOD?
<FhaeTon> Llogical block addressing
<simone> with ubuntu bp 5.10 and ethernet
<rcdiugun> kennethlove: heck, people should be glad that the os has GUI now. I used to do all my tasks using the command line on unix (and vi even!) 8 years back. Was a bit of a culture-shock for me... but I learned. :D
<DrTiger> I just wasted another dvd-r because Ubuntu can't burn cds it can read -.-
<mon> does spamrecognition in Evolution only work when spamassassin is installed?
<FhaeTon> ok I will try that
<Denski> thanks powindah and kennethlove, hope to learn from you guys
<tritium> DrTiger: it can burn cds, silly
<kennethlove> rcdiugun: a large chunk of my linux usage is still CLI. :)
<DrTiger> yeah but I can't read any of them
<p0windah> hehe
<sig> lol @ DrTiger
<davro> rcdiugun: still sounds good.
<p0windah> no true vi user even changes....
<sig> you can't burn cd's not ubuntu
<p0windah> ever, rather
<sig> don't blame
<kennethlove> bah. fuck vi. :) emacs!
<nalioth> kennethlove: watch your tongue, please
<darkheart> Yeah emacs if you need an OS-wannabe to edit a text file...
<tritium> please keep this channel work-safe
* p0windah yawns
<Nermal> DrTiger: enable dma on the drive ?
<DrTiger> mount /media/cdrom0
<DrTiger> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<DrTiger>        missing codepage or other error
<DrTiger> how?
<alessandro> hi
<rcdiugun> kennethlove: yeah. have to admit, most linux stuff is easier for me using CLI... though yeah... emacs over vi! haha!
<Nermal> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<Hendric> nano's better.. hehe
<Nermal> with sudo
<nalioth> DrTiger: please dont paste here
<p0windah> what timezone have we just entered and all these users came from ?
<Nermal> emacs is a great os, it just lacks a decent editor :P
<DrTiger> how can I check whether dma is enabled or not?
<Nermal> DrTiger: miss the 1 out
<ScatterBrain> rcdiugun: vi rulez! ;-)
<p0windah> london and frankfurt ?
<tritium> DrTiger: also with hdparm
<rcdiugun> SCatterBrain: only when emacs isn't installed. LOL!
<ScatterBrain> rcdiugun: heh
<Xk2c> bye
<FhaeTon> where is the LBA located in Bios
<alessandro> who from italy?
<tritium> FhaeTon: that depends on your hardware
<insta> Anyone have advice on getting IE to run under Kubuntu Breezy?  I need it for a developer machine, to check if the CSS renders properly.
<davro> who cares for the editors wars, but i do wonder about all these guis, the command line is so much more versitle.
<tritium> insta: wine and winetools from winehq.com
<p0windah> insta: quickest and easiest way is using cxoffice
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tritium> insta: winetools will hold your hand installing IE
<insta> Is that free?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<p0windah> the winetools are free, yes
<Hendric> winetools' better.. and free
<p0windah> cxoffice is not
<DrTiger> how does dma affect the quality of the burnt cds?
<rcdiugun> would you believe that when I first started using linux I got culture-shock again and was asking a colleague how to see the bash again? haha!
<p0windah> rcdiugun: we wouldnt
<DrTiger> at the moment there are no errors during burning... just when mounting (and unreadable by windows too)
<Zeke1> is there a linux app that allows you to use windows programs?
<Hendric> Zeke1, wine
<DrTiger> zekel: try wine... but if you want windows programs, better stay with windows
<alessandro> why drtiger?
<mcphail> Is anyone using PCIe graphics cards with success?
<FhaeTon> can't find an LBA in my Phoenix - AwardBios cmos
<Zeke1> Hendric, is it any good?
<insta> Is the package name 'winetools' ?
<alessandro> is there games for linux?
<DrTiger> at least for me it is usually easier to use windows progams in windows than in linux
<Hendric> Zeke1, yes and use winetools
<rcdiugun> p0windah: :) well, i got so used to the command line from unix.
<Zeke1> Hendric, whats wine tools
<rcdiugun> alessandro: yup. there are games for linux.
<FhaeTon> maybe if I knew what an LBA was I could find it.
<Hendric> Zeke1, GUI for wine
<rcdiugun> alessandro: one of which I'm playing right now (battle of wesnoth)
<tritium> FhaeTon: logical block addressing
<tritium> Zeke1: it also helps you configure wine easily
<Zeke1> Hendric, i see there is xwine as well is that better than just wine
<Hendric> Zeke1, winex?
<alessandro> rcdiugun: where have you download it ?
<rcdiugun> alessandro: www.wesnoth.org
<alessandro> is it free?
<Zeke1> Hendric, no i think its xwine
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm getting ready to setup ubuntu as a samba file server for about 30 OSX machines... any howto's around I could look at?
<rcdiugun> alessandro: yup! Free. Open Source.
<Hendric> Zeke1, never tried it.. winex is wine + directx
<nalioth> ryanpg: OSX uses NFS, not samba
<Zeke1> Hendric, i cant find winetools in synaptic either
<ryanpg> nalioth, osx has samba support
<tritium> Zeke1: winehq.com
<alessandro> it's so horrible!!!
<nalioth> ryanpg: NFS is native to OSX, samba is not
<Zeke1> tritium, ok cool thanx
<ryanpg> nalioth, ok... what are you suggesting?
<alessandro> the worth copy of age of empires
<nalioth> ryanpg: use NFS with your OSX machines. samba for windows machines
<JustinHH> after i compiled a program, how can i start it?
<p0windah> ./binary_name
<rcdiugun> alessandro: aah! Well <shrug> to each his own i guess. You can check out other free games here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_game_software.  Though I wouldn't know which are linux based from there.
<ryanpg> nalioth, well performance isn't a big issue, ease of setup and "hands free" maintanence is a priority... isn't samba a better fit?
<Hendric> OMG.. my update stalled while installing python2.4-examples if i cancel this.. should it start from the beggining? its a 299MB update all in all
<p0windah> Hendric: the .deb files are cached
<nalioth> ryanpg: why are you not using apples proprietary protocols?
<nalioth> ryanpg: nfs is many years ahead of samba in those things
<ryanpg> nalioth, because my server is a linux box
<nalioth> ryanpg: then use NFS. it is stable and proven in enterprise environments
<kennethlove> how do you mount an NFS share in OS X?
<Hendric> last question before i leave.. how can i break the 32kbps file transfer rate of NFS??
<nalioth> kennethlove: visit bresink.de
<p0windah> Hendric: no such limit exists
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hendric> if i transfer friles from one pc to another... the maximum speed is only 32k
<kennethlove> nalioth: thanks.
<DrTiger> activating dma does not resolve the issue
<nalioth> kennethlove: NFS on OSX is a little different than on other unixes, b/c of netinfo
<DrTiger> the burned dvd is still recognized as "raw dvd"
<kennethlove> nalioth: yeah, i think i've heard that before.
<ryanpg> nfs looks quite hard to setup https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo
<DrTiger> the nice thing is, I have been able to burn isos I downloaded (e.g. somebody else created the image)
<nalioth> ryanpg: it's not any more diffecult than samba
<Hendric> OMG!!! it didn't stalled.. there was a confirmation box behind. sadly i killed synaptic... :(
<DrTiger> yep
<windex> DrTiger, did you close the disc? some dvd burners have issues reading discs they burn if you don't close them.
<DrTiger> I don't even know how to close a disk in nautilus burner
<evian> anyone use eclipse? it seems like the recent SWT upgrade deb is broken?
<windex> DrTiger, me neither. :) never tried.
<DrTiger> and it should read the dvds it created
<kennethlove> so does installing nfs on ubuntu not set up auto-discovery?
<windex> DrTiger, did you try ejecting it and putting it back in?
<p0windah> nfs doesnt work that way
<DrTiger> yes of course
<windex> DrTiger, k, i'm out of suggestions. :) every time i try to use nautilus burner i get a kernel panic.
<mcphail> Is anyone using PCIe? I'm about to buy a new box, and don't want to make a foolish purchase.
<johngla> hi!
<DrTiger> oh
<DrTiger> well linux isn't ready for my laptop obviously -.-
<sepmike> mcphail:  I have a friend who uses PCIe
<p0windah> mcphail: try the forums, you'll get better exposure
<johngla> i saw the option "Erase entire disk and use LVM" in the installer. what is LVM?
<windex> logical volume management, it's commonly used for software raid
<DrTiger> I will try and create isos manually some time, and see if they can be burnt to disc
<johngla> ok
<johngla> thanks :D
<nalioth> windex: linux volume manager
<mcphail> sepmike: any problems?
<p0windah> anyone here tried luminocity in ubuntu ?
<mcphail> p0windah: thanks
<tritium> *logical
<sepmike> mcphail: nope
<windex> nalioth, it used to be logical volume manager.
<p0windah> I've only read good things.. but too scared to try myself :)
<johngla> p0windah: yes
<sepmike> mcphail:tho what are you going to be using the computer for
<johngla> it only runs in a window btw ;)
<windex> nalioth, i think it is, actually. because it's a shared technology between Linux and AIX, and IBM donated large portions of it
<mcphail> sepmike: my main desktop.
<p0windah> johngla: ah ok, what was your experience like ?
<windex> nalioth, pfft. :D
<DrTiger> but it is really embarrassing when somebody asks me to burn them a cd and I have to say "Ubuntu can't use my cd burner"
<sepmike> mcphail: I mean games etc
<nalioth> windex: no sleep does it to ya
<johngla> p0windah: well, it ran fine, but i couldn't really use it for much ;)
<windex> DrTiger, have you tried using another cd burning app?
<mcphail> sepmike: games not really an issue, but would like to play around with Blender etc
<sepmike> mcphail: just that I'm not the one to ask about how far the support is
<johngla> cool effects though :p
<sepmike> mcphail: I just know it runs
<DrTiger> kburn
<JustinHH> how can i stop it?
<evian> DrTiger: tell them your burner is broken :)
<JustinHH> how can i stop a program from the terminal?
<p0windah> johngla: have you see the videos with it running at the window manager and client windows "wobbling" ?
<DrTiger> k3b
<p0windah> johngla: thats what really caught my attention
<johngla> p0windah: ye
<Answer> Blame it on the hardware!
<johngla> *yes
<johngla> hehe
<DrTiger> nero works, but under windows
<mcphail> sepmike: thanks
<DrTiger> the hardware is only a month old and it never worked under linux before
<windex> DrTiger, if you have nero for windows, i think nero has a linux version. :P
<windex> DrTiger, but it requires you own a windows-based copy.
<DrTiger> I'd guess it's more of a linux-kernel problem
<DrTiger> or some comunication internally
<p0windah> something to do with linux... at any rate
<windex> DrTiger, hey, if you eject the dvd, does nautilus still say its inserted?
<JustinHH> how can i stop running a program from the terminal?
<DrTiger> if I eject it, the window closes
<windex> DrTiger, because that's what happens to me when i try to use my burner, and the only way to fix it is to reboot. i always wrote it off as a fact of life with the USB cd-rw, though.
<p0windah> JustinHH: killall firefox
<windex> DrTiger, k. nevermind then
<JustinHH> thx
<p0windah> JustinHH: type "ps aux" to list process names and other info
<JustinHH> killall is ok
<JustinHH> ;)
<Denski> sir i have ymessenger1.0.4. can i install it other than GAIM?
<Denski> ymessenger is .deb
<Hendric> just installed xfce ... how can i use it??
<p0windah> Denski: is it in synaptic ?
<Hendric> it doesn't appear on the sessions..
<ompaul> Denski, it is suggested that you should not, it is suggested that it is broken
<p0windah> ompaul has a cunning ability to sound like a bot
<Denski> yea i tried to install it but wont work...so i guess its broken. thanks
<tritium> p0windah: no, it's not in the repos
<Schteen> Hmm, I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but it freezes whenever I try logging in, anyone have any idea what's causing it? :s
<tritium> Denski: you tried installing it with dpkg -i ?
<Denski> ka
<ubuntu_adiktus> yehey Im finish
<tritium> Is that a yes, Denski ?
<Hendric> tritium, how can i use xfce rather than gnome..
<ubuntu_adiktus> where can I download yahoo messenger installer for ubuntu
<Denski> tritium, yes i already dpgk it.....it doesnt work....
<tritium> Denski: what error do you get?
<tritium> Hendric: did you install it?
<tritium> !xfce
<ubotu> I heard xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4". http://www.xfce.org/
<Hendric> apt-get install xfce
<Denski> it said, try apt-get -f to install the problem
<Denski> to fix
<Hendric> OMG.. i forgot the the 4
<Hendric> does it matter?
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: most people use gaim instead
<tritium> yes, Hendric
<Hendric> kk
<Denski> does anyone have a deb. file of gaim 1.5.????
<Hendric> tritium, well after installing it.. how can i make ubuntu use it rather than gnome?
<Hendric> Denski, use synaptics
<ompaul> Denski, tjhat is not how you deal with a distro, what you do is 'sudo apt-get install gaim' and it gives you the version for your system
<p0windah> startx /usr/bin/xfce (assuming thats the binary name and where its located)
<tritium> Hendric: I've not used it, so I don't know if it adds a session you can choose from gdm/kdm or not.  Try reading the docs in /usr/share/doc/xfce4
<p0windah> Hendric: but I'm sure all this is in the docs
<Hendric> tritium, kk.
<Denski> ok thanks, ill try it
<tritium> Hendric: if it doesn't add a session, you may want to edit your ~/.xinitrc.  The docs should say something
<Carwash> <Carwash> how do I install WinxP again? I have ubtunu instaled right now and I can't install winXP, it simply won't help me
<Carwash> <Carwash> even if I put the window XP cd in and change the boot sequence
<Carwash> <Carwash> it will just bring me to ubuntu
<tritium> Denski: gaim is installed by default
<Carwash> sorry fot the paste, just dont wanna type it up again
<Denski> it said, its the newest version
<ubuntu_adiktus> where can i download yahoo messenger that works in ubuntu
<tritium> Denski: as it should
<FhaeTon> well I can't find anything relating to the LBA in my Bios?
<Denski> does synaptics upgrade all the softwares in ubuntu?
<p0windah> FhaeTon: it will be associated with your HDD's
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: as I said, most people use gaim.  yahoo messenger for linux isn't very good
<Denski> i mean does it automatically updates the softwares...like openoffice????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Denski: if there's an update
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83-65-84-200.dynamic.xdsl-line.inode.at]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu has something like stable / unstable / testing?
<p0windah> Denski: if you only install stuff from syntaptic and the standard network repositories, yes
<tritium> Denski: after a stable release, the only updates are for security issues
<p0windah> Denski: your entire machine and every piece of software(kernel included) can/will be updated
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: there is a stable release, and one in development
<p0windah> Denski: you only run into problems when you start installing software that is not part of synaptic
<Denski> i see
<Aragorn_Guardian> tritium:  but not testing, is that?
<tritium> just the two, Aragorn_Guardian
<Denski> thanks for the enlightenment sirs
<p0windah> Denski: have you used firefox in windows before ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> tritium:  nice...
<Denski> yes, i use firefox powindah
<p0windah> Denski: ever noticed it sometimes have security updates from time to time ?
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: the current development release will be released as stable on Oct. 13
<Denski> not really...havent notice it
<Aragorn_Guardian> is coming... 8)
<p0windah> you should :)
<FhaeTon> ok I give up on the LBA in Bios I don't think this one has it.
<Denski> i installed fasterfox on my firefox....is it good?
<tritium> Denski: you've never seen a little red icon in your notification area?
<Denski> is the notification area located at the taskbar?
<Aragorn_Guardian> someone is using ubuntu in a server? i, for a while, prefered debian for server, but...about ubuntu? is possible run the server safely?
<Hendric> FhaeTon, every bios has it i think
<Aragorn_Guardian> i see server option in install
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: it's roughly the same as debian w.r.t. setting up services
<FhaeTon> I'm using a fairly new board
<FhaeTon> ASUS SLI Premium
<ompaul> Aragorn_Guardian, as safe a Debian give or take an angstrom
<tritium> Aragorn_Guardian: server install is the bare minimum.  No desktop env., etc.  It's up to you to install what you want, including services such as openssh-server.
<FhaeTon> Is it posible I may need a bios update?
<Denski> do you guys have antivirus on your linux? :D
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...
<Hendric> FhaeTon, go to your bios then find the part where you can see your hardrives...
<nalioth> Denski: there is no need for AV on linux
<ompaul> Denski, for what?
<Hendric> FhaeTon, it should give you options like LBA, etc..
<ubuntu_adiktus> hendric where can i download yahoo messenger that works in ubuntu
<FhaeTon> i can see a harddrive in the boot section
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: have you not seen my messages in reply to that?
<ompaul> ubuntu_adiktus, use gaim it is part of the base install
<ubuntu_adiktus> nope
<Denski> i saw on ubuntu website that you can download AV for server...just wondrin....coz the reason i switch linux is because of that and knowledge
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: how can you miss all of them?
<ubuntu_adiktus> gaim
<nalioth> Denski: there are no known viruses detrimental to linux
<Denski> i've been using linux for 4days :D
<p0windah> Denski: http://server5.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=delete.9.jpg
<ubuntu_adiktus> because im in the ubuntu desktop at that time hihihi
<ubuntu_adiktus> im using 2 computers
<Hendric> ubuntu_adiktus, there is one in messenger.yahoo.com but ubuntu doesn't like it... gaim is ok.. but for your clients who only know YM.. use crossover then install YM version 5 and lower.
<ompaul> Denski, you install av software if you are providing mail services for windows clients, but Linux to Linux not needed
<p0windah> Denski: in the very top right hand corner, see the green circle with an arrow ? if you see the green or red, it means there is an update for firefox and you should click on it
<ubuntu_adiktus> where can i download cross over sir
<Denski> ok thanks powindah for the info...there's no green or red arrow at this moment...
<Answer> Anybody know how to make a .tgz in windows?
<tritium> ubuntu_adiktus: I believe that's not free software
<Hendric> OMG.. xfce is so fast that i didn't even see it load..
<FhaeTon> ok in the Main bios area it has Primary mas/slav secondarymas/ slav and 1,2,3,4 sata master but no drive shows.
<p0windah> Answer: google for "ultimate zip"
<Answer> p0windah: I have gnu gzip?
<FhaeTon> in the boot section it show 1 HD scsI-0
<p0windah> Answer: its a gui for windows that supports multiple archive formats, .tgz included
<FhaeTon> I have my SATA drive set up in RAID0
<p0windah> why ?
<Answer> p0windah: Do you know if it supports command line integration (with WinSCP for example)
<p0windah> Answer: that, I'm not sure
<Shinjan> hi folks
<p0windah> hi mary
<egoleo> hello shinjan
<Denski> i networked 2 pcs, one ubuntu laptop and 1 windows 2000, i tried to share my cd drive of my laptop, but i cant see it in my windows computer
<FhaeTon> brb restroom calling
<Denski> i have samba installed on my laptop linux ubuntu
<Denski> i connect it using a crossover cable
<tritium> FhaeTon: good luck
<DNAku-san> hi
<spektr> my external firewire drives suddenly stopped working on my kubuntu hoary machine (nothing in /var/log/messages when I plug the drive in). usb1 hotplug is still working. is anybody else experiencing firewire troubles? (I did a full update last friday, maybe the kernel update or some other package is the cause)
<p0windah> spektr: did you reboot after kernel update ?
<DNAku-san> I'm installing the  ubuntu breezy preview on my external hard drive on my ibook
<DNAku-san> and it gives an error while installing yaboot
<spektr> p0windah: yes, several times since friday
<DNAku-san>  The installation of the yaboot boot loader failed
<DNAku-san>  Warning: Your system may be unbootable!
<DNAku-san> tried it twice
<ProN00b> owned, DNAku-san
<tritium> nalioth: does that sound like that yaboot bug you mentioned to me?
<nalioth> DNAku-san: what hardware ?
<DNAku-san> ibook G4, external firefire hard drive
<DNAku-san> *firewire
<nalioth> DNAku-san: you will not lose bootability. you can always hold the alt-option key to boot to OSX
<DNAku-san> and how can I boot ubuntu
<nalioth> DNAku-san: you can also use the alt-option key to boot to linux, and attempt repair of your yaboot
<davro> Denski: After you changed your samba config, did you restart the samba smb demon
<DNAku-san> do you have any idea why it might not be able to install?
<Denski> davro: nope how do i restart it?
<nalioth> DNAku-san: did you choose automated partitioning?
<davro> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<B_166-ER-X> what are the letters we should put after the 'TAR' command ? to untar
<DNAku-san> yes and no, I chose it, but edited it somewhat
<davro> tar -xvf extract
<egoleo> -xvf
<B_166-ER-X> thx
<nalioth> DNAku-san: did you create a 1mb 'new world bootstrap' partition?
<eleanor`> hey, can anyone please tell me how to configure a PCMCIA wireless card (3com btw) for WPA?
<DNAku-san> is that created automatcily? if not, no, I didn't create it
<Denski> davro: thanks will try it tomorrow
<stiletto> what is acfax? i see that in synaptic
<stiletto> is that for faxing?
<nalioth> DNAku-san: check for it's presence. in a terminal, type "sudo fdisk -l"
<tritium> stiletto: view the package details, or sun "apt-cache show acfax"
<davro> From what i remeber of samba, every time i change the /etc/sambasmb.conf i had to restart the demon for changes to have affect, sure there is another way.
<scorpix_> i can't upgrade/run firefox in Hoary, i got this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GdZXha42.htm , how can i fix it?
<Laxaa> I need help with a wireless network
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Hendric2> bwahehehe
<org__> hi all, I got some problem in my resources.list and my apt-get doesnt work well, can someone help me
<Hendric2> XFCE is as fast as the bullet train.. lolx
<Denski> may tagalog ba dito?
<Hendric> yeah!
<Hendric2> tagalogin mo Denski
<org__> when i do apt-get update, it gives me alot of 505 files not found, and errors.
<dooglus> is it possible to get mplayer to show localised fonts when showing subtitles?
<Denski> hehehe hendric
<dooglus> like when the subtitle has an r with a 'v' over it, I see an upsidedown questionmark instead.
<Denski> meron pala dito. kala ko ako lang pinoyski
<Laxaa> Is there any drivers for the DWL-G122 out there?
<Hendric2> lolx.. andito ka kasi takot ka sa raid right?
<nalioth> tagalog in #ubuntu-ph, english in here, please
<tritium> This is an English channel, fokls
<dooglus> or any other movie player would do.  do any of them support foreign lanuage subtitles?
<tritium> folks, even
<LeeColleton> tritium: isn'
<Denski> huh??? you mean...theres a pinoy ubuntu???
<Denski> cool dude
<org__> http://pastebin.com/381749
<tritium> LeeColleton: what?
<org__> those the last few lines
<Denski> sorry tritium
<LeeColleton> tritium: isn't that funny, why isn't this ubuntu-en ?
<org__> pls someone check them..
<tritium> Denski: no need to apologize :)
<stiletto> kaudiocreater if i install this it want to remove all this other things is this what i wanting to do?
<Laxaa> ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<Laxaa> Thoes that one work?
<Laxaa> *Does
<org__> Please people, someone can give me little assistance?
<LeeColleton> I guess for the same reason English is the default language of the Internet
<dallas_> how do I do a recursive search of my hard drive?
<tritium> LeeColleton: probably
<darkheart> dallas_ find will do it.
<ScatterBrain> org__: What seems to be your problem?
<darkheart> dallas_ 'find /|grep something'
<ScatterBrain> org__: I don't know that I can help, but I'll help if I can.
<p0windah> Hendric2: check this out http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog//xshots
<FhaeTon> hey back
<DNAku-san> nalioth, I rebooted back to OS X and did a fdisk -l, but ti says it's an ilegal option :/
<FhaeTon> sheese
<tritium> use sudo, DNAku-san
<FhaeTon> I got to get this shit running
<p0windah> Hendric2: its coming to ubuntu(when its done tm)
<nalioth> DNAku-san: it is not illegal in ubuntu
<org__> ScatterBrain, hi, my problem is the "apt-get doesnt find everything i try to install" then i edit the sources.list and do exactly what some sites recommend me to do, and i change the sources.list alot of times, but now everytime i do "apt-get update" i get errors
<tritium> wath the language, please, FhaeTon
<nalioth> DNAku-san: do you have a ppc livecd?
<Laxaa> Help?
<FhaeTon> oh sorry
<DNAku-san> nalioth, yes I have the ppc livecd
<FhaeTon> I meant crap
<org__> ScatterBrain, i've got alot of sources.list and i changed it alot, and still doesn't work
<FhaeTon> crap
<tritium> watch the spelling please, tritium :)
<dallas_> darkheart, okay now how do I output that to a file?
<eleanor`> hey, can anyone please tell me how to configure a wireless card for WPA?
<Denski> thanks for the info sir's
<org__> ScatterBrain, before my apt-get doesn't find alot of things, and now it gives me errors when i try to install anything
<Denski> gotta go
<ScatterBrain> org__: First, what does your sourcs.list file look like.  (Please use the pastebin)
<GDorn> anyone else have a geforce 6600 and have suggestions for xorg.conf?
<Denski> nex time!
<FhaeTon> what allows my HDs to be seen by the software?
<FhaeTon> or the bios
<tritium> !tell GDorn about nvidia
<Hendric2> p0windah, so what's that for?
<darkheart> dallas_ Redirect... 'find /|grep something > results.txt'
<org__> ScatterBrain, you want the now sources.list file? becuz i used alot of sources.list from guys in forums.. let me paste this one
<p0windah> Hendric2: 3d accelerated desktop, you mentioned you liked the speed fo xfce
<tritium> org__: don't paste here please
<p0windah> Hendric2: check out the videos, mind blowing
<ScatterBrain> tritium: I told him/her to use the pastbin.
<org__> tritium, ofcourse
<tritium> ScatterBrain: :)
<davro> org_: Is the CDROM still in the apt sources, without the cd in the drive that might though some errs
<org__> ScatterBrain, here it is, http://pastebin.com/381754
<Laxaa> I've got a WLAN UDB adapter, but it wont work without a third party driver, so I wondered if this was okay: ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/
<tritium> cool, org__ :)
<org__> and the errors when i do "apt-get updates" are here...
<GDorn> tritium:  is the packaged version of nvidia-glx as recent as nvidia's own release?
<tritium> Laxaa: there are ubuntu packages of wlan-ng
<org__> http://pastebin.com/381749
<org__> see
<Hendric2> p0windah, can that help this 32MB Pentium 166 with 1MB cirrus logic integrated video card? :p
<org__> tritium :)
<stiletto> are kde and gnome enemies or something? it wants to remove gnome when install kde things.
<Laxaa> tritium: Where?
<Versed> lol
<tritium> GDorn: perhaps not, but it's still preferable to use ubuntu packages
<tritium> Laxaa: try apt-cache search wlan-ng
<Answer> p0windah: Thanks for UltimateZip
<Laxaa> In the terminal?
<Versed> stiletto I have both desktops, but use gnome mostly
<FhaeTon> should I use HDD SMART MONITORING?
<GDorn> tritium: with renderaccel off, though, screen updates are painfully slow.  whenever I task-switch, there's a very clear pause while the window repaints.
<p0windah> Answer: np
<Laxaa> I'm a n00b....i just installed the system
<tritium> Laxaa: yes.  Are you sure you need those, though?  Which wireless card do you have?
<davro> org__ comment out the apt CDROM line if it not being used.
<nalioth> FhaeTon: easy on the caps, mister
<Laxaa> D-Link DWL-G122
<FhaeTon> eh
<moZer> what would be the preferred way to change the order of the sound cards as alsa devices? i have two cards, but the wrong one is the default alsa device
<Shin_Gouki> hi, i got kinda serious apt-get problem: 1. i have NO internet 2.we i type: "apt-get install build essentials" i get 2 warnings: couldn, read stat package from http...." i need to turn of this, how?
<FhaeTon> I was just listing as it looks
<ScatterBrain> org__: Yours looks just like mine (except you aren't using the 'multiverse' repository - not a problem).
<gearry> dooglus: I'm back.  It looks like my CD and floppy automount, but not USB devices
<gearry> not sure why
<ScatterBrain> org__: So what errors are you getting?
<Gnuclear> can someone help me to verify the mp5 sum check from DOS command line?
<org__> davro, can you give me good sources.list ??
<FhaeTon> does caps do something to others screens?
<org__> ScatterBrain, i give you the link of the errors
<blekos> hellooo
<james_> hi, for some reason my Ubuntu text etc is hard to read on browsers etc.. ??
<tritium> GDorn: well, installing the drivers off nvidia's site is not recommended, but it's your machine ;)
<gearry> just occurred to me to look at fstab to make sure that device is set for user
<dooglus> gearry: I don't have any USB devices, so I don't know anything about this
<Gnuclear> i've got the  ISO file and MD5 checksum file in the directory- what do i have to do next?
<nalioth> Gnuclear: get this for use on the DOS command line http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<blekos> which antivirus would recommend
<blekos> i know i do not need one...but...
<tritium> blekos: none
<Shin_Gouki> naloith!
<dooglus> blekos: I use 'linux' to defend against viruses
<blekos> lol
<nalioth> ubotu: tell org__ about sources
<Shin_Gouki> i need ur help :)
<egoleo> aok
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i need ur help :)
<nalioth> blekos: if you insist, use clamav
<davro> org__: The error "Failed to fetch cdrom", comment out line 1 on your /etc/apt/source.list of place you Ubuntu CdRom into the drive
<blekos> thnx
<org__> davro, what do you think of this one?  www.freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth ,  i got kinda serious apt-get problem: 1. i have NO internet 2.when i type: "apt-get install build essentials" i get 2 warnings: couldn, read stat package from http...." i need to turn of this, how?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: ask the channel your question. i'm not the only one here
<blekos> it is not for incoming msgs
<org__> davro, ops sorry, i mean this one http://pastebin.com/381761
<blekos> or anything
<org__> ScatterBrain, check this http://pastebin.com/381761
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: that's not the package name, for one thing
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: your 2nd problem is directly related to your 1st
<ScatterBrain> org__: Here's my sources. http://pastebin.com/381763
<Laxaa> tritium: D-Link DWL-G122
<org__> do i have to do "apt-get dist-clean" first? before updating?
<blekos> just a few i receive i want to know if i cant forward them or they are just viruses..
<tritium> Laxaa: which chipset?
<nalioth> org__: no you do not
<blekos> u c there r ppl still using windows..!! ;)
<Laxaa> Hmmm...wait a minute
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth i need gcc to get my NIC workin , ...wwoooo funny?
<org__> ScatterBrain, and you can download anything using apt-get?
<davro> org__: look better the line is commented, now do an, apt-get update
<dooglus> is it possible to make the subtitles bigger in totem-xine?
<nalioth> blekos: that is admirable of you to scan your email b4 forwarding it
<org__> ScatterBrain, i mean if you do that, does it work? apt-get install gaim-guifications
<davro> org__: sudo apt-get update
<hereservice> hallo
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: build-essential should be on the install CD, but you have to spell it right
<ScatterBrain> org__: pretty much.  I mean there are some "legal" issues with a few packages, but yeah it works.
<org__> davro, why sudo?
<blekos> :)
<Shin_Gouki> i spelled: "apt-get install build essential" is that wrong?
<org__> davro, you mean with my last sources.list that i paste?
<[LethAL] > build-essential
<dooglus> build_essential, Shin_Gouki
<blekos> thnx
<[LethAL] > no space
<dooglus> ooh - a dash...
<tritium> blekos: yeah, I can respect that, dude :)
<davro> as you need su user permissions to use "apt"
<blekos> ubuntu really rocks..
<blekos> :)
<blekos> thnk u guys
<egoleo> yeah
<ScatterBrain> org__: are you running "sudo apt-get install <packages>?
<egoleo> is cool
<nalioth> davro: ubuntu does not use "su", it uses "sudo"
<egoleo> yeah
<ScatterBrain> org__: or just apt-get install.
<org__> ScatterBrain, apt-get install
<Shin_Gouki> lethal idid so plz dont put it on spelling error it wasnt one !
<Laxaa> tritum: I can't find it on their website
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: build-essential
<ScatterBrain> org__: Ah.
<davro> nalioth: please read a previous comment, was trying to explain, dont know why i bother ????
<org__> Err http://www.getsweaaa.com ./ Packages
<org__>   404 Not Found
<org__> ScatterBrain, why
<Shin_Gouki> lethal its more like i need to turn off internet from the apt
<org__> davro, see this is the first error. :)
<nalioth> davro: explain properly please
<ScatterBrain> org__: try "sudo apt-get update" and then give it your password.
<virgule> Shall I jump on the Breezy bandwagon or lay low with Hoary for while?
<GDorn> yeah, I am really liking ubuntu and there's a really good chance it will be my permanent non-gaming OS.  Are suggestions/etc from a recent, picky windows convert welcome somewhere they might prove useful?
<org__> ScatterBrain, I'm in root now.
<tritium> Laxaa: I'd need to know the chipset in order to advise you
<Laxaa> Ok
<Laxaa> I'll google it
<ScatterBrain> org__: OK.  Ubuntu doens't use root by default.
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i tried to do the get updta it didnt work!!
<davro> nalioth: get out my face explained enough !
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i tried to do the "apt-get update" it didnt work!!
<org__> ScatterBrain, no i use "su"
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: please don't turn off the internet.  I'm using it.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you need internet
<ompaul> the gentoo way != the rpm way != the way of debian != the way in ubuntu
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i tried to do the "apt-get update" it didnt work!! same error like on  the build essential thing..
<org__> davro, something wrong :(
<ompaul> for values of equal
<ScatterBrain> org__: me too. ;-)
<FhaeTon> If I have a 64bit system running SLI and Raid0 should I install the i386 or 64bit Ubuntu?
<Laxaa> tritium: Ralink Technology 2500 series
<org__> ScatterBrain, why i am having errors still?
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i told u i have no internet because i need GCC to compile the nick drivers..?
<ScatterBrain> org__: try my sources.list and do apt-get update.
<org__> ScatterBrain, maybe i need to clean up something first
<org__> ScatterBrain, ok, wait.
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , i found the nick drivers but its a c file , i have no gcc soo..?
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, http://rt2400.sf.net (Yes, they have rt2500)
<ScatterBrain> org__: If you get any errors paste them to pastbin, please.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: then you need to insert your cdrom and install "build-essentials"
<jacques_> hello
<tritium> wihtout an "s" at the end
<org__> ScatterBrain, ok
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth i did!
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth heres error message i got:
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth ,  i got kinda serious apt-get problem: 1. i have NO internet 2.when i type: "apt-get install build essentials" i get 2 warnings: couldn, read stat package from http...." i need to turn of this, how?
<tritium> thanks for that URL, [LethAL] 
<Laxaa> tritium: Thanks
<[LethAL] > tritium, NP, I have a rt2570 :P
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: it is spelled "build-essential"
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: you need internet. or you need to find the gcc deb from the cd and install it
<nalioth> tritium: he doesnt have internet
<Shin_Gouki> tritium i speeld it tritgh! i got an net problem ^^
<Shin_Gouki> right
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: you keep spelling it wrong in here...
<Shin_Gouki> dont focus on that
<kennethlove> i'm not having any luck mounting an NFS share from ubuntu on my mac. anyone?
<Shin_Gouki> plz
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: fine, but do be aware that spelling/case are important
<Laxaa> tritium: So i'll open the .rar archive in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> kennethlove: did you get nfsmanager from bresink.de?
<tritium> Laxaa: I'll defere to [LethAL] , if you don't mind.
<Laxaa> Ok
<tritium> defer even
<[LethAL] > About what?
* tritium goes to spelling school
<kennethlove> nalioth: yeah.
<[LethAL] > Oh, is it your rt2500?
<Shin_Gouki> thx tritium i would like more tips to the topic: what happens if i havce no net and "apt-get update" DONT WORK
<[LethAL] > Um... get net
<kennethlove> and i've read through the ubuntu wiki pages.
<tritium> Shin_Gouki: as nalioth pointed out, some of the packages you need are on the CD
<Whistler> can i use apt get while updating?
<jjazz> Whistler, no, I don't believe you can.
<kennethlove> Whistler: you can only have one apt-get process at a time.
<wezzer> nope
<Shin_Gouki> yes thx! but when i try to load them ( i inserted the disk!) it tells me: warning on apt-get: couldnt reat stat from http://
<GDorn> whistler:  usually, it'll say no, that's locked
<Whistler> k thx
<org__> ScatterBrain, you still here?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: browse the cdrom for your gcc deb
<Shin_Gouki> naloith, how do i do this? (command?
<ScatterBrain> org: yes.
<ScatterBrain> org__: yes.
<org__> ScatterBrain, ok, It's updating.
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: OR comment out all your web apt sources from your /etc/apt/sources.list (leaving only the cdrom line at the top)
<ScatterBrain> org__: any errors yet?
<Shin_Gouki> thx god THATs wehat im looking for!
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth m im new to linux so ... thank you :)
<dooglus> can someone please help me with getting readable subtitles in any movie player?
<[LethAL] > Should've gone to Specsavers :D
<drako\> i have a problem with my w-lan card.. ubuntu doesnt recognize my wlan card.. so i cant connect to the internet when i use ubuntu.. someone knoe where i can download linux drivers for the smcwpcit-g wlan card?
<[LethAL] > drako\, try and find which chipset it is
<DNAku-san> hi nalioth, I just tried sudo fdisk -l in ubuntulivecd, it gives a lot of @ 0 for 0, type=0x0
<DNAku-san> till 16812: @ 0 for 0, type=0x0
<DNAku-san> Segmentation fault
<[LethAL] > DNAku-san, Seg faults are supposedly due to bad RAM
<Laxaa> LethAl: So I'll just have to extrect the .rar archive in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> DNAku-san: join me in ##apple   please
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, rar archive? from where?
<Laxaa> Gah....what does defer mean
<Laxaa> *?
<[LethAL] > TO change a path I think
<danst> Hi, I just want to install a cisco vpn client and it asks me where my modules are installed... but the standard dir does not exist: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build
<Laxaa> Ok
<danst> where is it?
<Laxaa> The WLAN driver was a .rar archive
<FhaeTon> does ubuntu allow you to textually install?
<tritium> danst: try vpnc
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, From the rt2400 project? They're tar.gz files
<kennethlove> nalioth: so is nfs manager your only bit of advice?
<Laxaa> Its the rt2500
<[LethAL] > I know
<nalioth> kennethlove: with OSX, yes. netinfo mangler is not very unix standard
<tritium> danst: otherwise, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` for what you're trying to do
<[LethAL] > You probably want http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/rt2400/rt2500-1.1.0-b3.tar.gz?download
<kennethlove> nalioth: yeah, but why don't any of the shares show up on it?
<tritium> danst: but I recommend vpnc
<Laxaa> Ooops...sorry...my mistake
<nalioth> kennethlove: i have no clue. i'm not up on NFS usage, just it's purview
<ScatterBrain> org__: You still working?
<Laxaa> I was .tar
<kennethlove> nalioth: ah. alright, thanks.
<Carwash> Hello. I want to duel boot ubuntu and windowXP, but my laptop won't let me boot up windowXP CD even when I put the cd in and reboot it ... even when I change the sequence .. need help please :(
<Laxaa> I misread it
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, you'll need to do "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`" if you haven't allready
<Laxaa> Ok.Im in Win now, so I haven't done it
<soufiane> hi
<tritium> Carwash: that's not an ubuntu issue.  Sounds like your bios settings are wrong, or don't work right.
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, can you get the net in Ubuntu without it?
<Laxaa> No, because the my wireless router wont act as a normal router
<Carwash> tritium: I thought so. How do I update my BIO?
<dallas_> how do I see what my ip address is?
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, hoary or breezy?
<culdude_rl> hoary
<Laxaa> Breezy
<culdude_rl> you?
<culdude_rl> ok
<culdude_rl> do u like it?
<Laxaa> My roommate(Who uses Win XP) cant get the net via it too
<culdude_rl> ok
<benkong2> what's the best location for an .htpasswd file? I'm setting up a webserver squirrelmail etc.
<Laxaa> So he has the LAN cable directly connected to his PC
<kent> dallas_, Program->System tools -> Nettools (I think thats the english translation for it.)  It might depend on if you have it installed though..
<Skid> colony 5 - offical rls, in 10 days.. like is that breezy stable?
<kent> dallas_, otherwise (if you know how to) you can run ifconfig from a terminal
<frogger> sever/ irc.emule-spain.org
<frogger> hello
<FhaeTon> Freogger
<FhaeTon> frogger
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, do you have 2 PC's?
<FhaeTon> hey bud
<frogger> disconnect
<Laxaa> Accsess to, yes. Own, no.
<[LethAL] > I mean can you use two now?
<Laxaa> Yes
<Laxaa> But my roommate doesnt hava mIRC
<Laxaa> *have
<[LethAL] > Oh
<Laxaa> Or any other Irc clients
<[LethAL] > Well... synaptic has rt2500 stuff, but that's no good yet
<Laxaa> But I have the files on a USB flash disk
<Laxaa> The driver files
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, i386, AMD64 or PPC?
<Laxaa> i386
<Laxaa> Pentium 4
<tritium> Carwash: depends on your computer
<tritium> danst: any reply?
<wesley> Hi everybody..I'm a newbie!
<egoleo> ok wesly
<tritium> welcome, wesley
<wesley> thkz
<wesley> so, i have just installed the ubuntu on my notebook!
<wesley> I have a hp compaq nx6125
<egoleo> ok
<wesley> sempron 2.8 with 256mb
<egoleo> and
<wesley> ok?
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, Can I query you? gGot a load of links for ye
<Laxaa> Ok
<wesley> but i can see that the ubuntu is so slow
<FhaeTon> ok could my problem be that I need to upgrade the mobo bios first in order for the HD to be seen in Raid0?
<wesley> i'd like to know if you have any secret or advice...
* Answer shudders
<bob2> wesley: "so slow"?
<bob2> wesley: e.g.?
<wesley> slowly
<wesley> with the low velocity
<bob2> wesley: what a useful reply
<pilgrim_executer> hello all! im having a little prob with X, without NVIDIA drivers i can get 1600x1200, with them it is not possible - any ideas?
<egoleo> ok
<wesley> the performance is so bad.
<egoleo> wesley
<Answer> wesley: buy faster hardware.  and more ram
<bob2> wesley: perhaps you could elaborate on which bits you consider "slow"
<ggeller> Is it possible to get a screen dump during the install?
<tritium> wesley: velocity is not a proper term ;)
<wesley> so.. but the sempn 2.8 is great??
<bob2> ggeller: run it in qemu (don't think it's possible otherwise)
<bob2> unless you do evilness involving /dev/fb0 or whatever
<Mars_^> Is there anyone here who use PSI?
<bob2> but I'm pretty sure they lock you up for that sort of thing
<ggeller> bob2:  Thanks! qemu sounds good.
<bob2> wesley: so, which bits do you think are slow?
<ggeller> What do you mean by /dev/fb0?  A floppy disk drive?
<org__> ScatterBrain, it works with no errors
<org__> ScatterBrain, but the thing is, I couldn't make my gaim to flash :(
<tgwj> the breezy preview has an ubuntu logo in the menu bar. where is this saved / set ? how do I  change it ?
<[LethAL] > ggeller, That's a framebuffer, not a floppy
<Mars_^> If someone is using PSI please help me. CAn you tall me what is write in your sound options, player box?
<wesley> the gnome.. everything is so slow.. when i click on menu  i need to wait 5 secs to menu open
<org__> wesley, its your pc :P
<tritium> wesley: you don't have much RAM
<bob2> ggeller: the framebuffer device
<tgwj> wesley, xubuntu might be for you ;)
<ScatterBrain> org__: What's the package that you're looking to install?  Maybe it's in multiverse.
<Answer> wesley: type this into a terminal:  cat /proc/meminfo | grep -e "MemTotal" -e "MemFree"
<org__> gaim-guifications
<ggeller> OK. I'll try qemu.  Thanks again.
<bob2> FhaeTon: "raid" on a motherboard is unlikely to actually be raid at all.  unless it's a server board.
<org__> ScatterBrain, cuz i want it to flash whenever i recieve new msg, u know what i mean?
<bob2> FhaeTon: if it's psuedo raid, just use linux software raid, or none at all
<dooglus> can someone please help me with getting readable subtitles in any movie player?
<FhaeTon> hmmm
<wesley> so, and then the ubuntu is so hard...beause 256 in the W$ XP, i can run my programs so good..
<FhaeTon> your saying don't setup a raid0 before installing
<wesley> strange..
<bob2> FhaeTon: I'm saying, if you need BIOS updates to stop linux seeing two drives, you don't actually have RAID
<dooglus> org__: gaim-guificiations is in universe and works well for me in breezy
<bob2> wesley: your skillful semi-trolling has defeated us all
<ScatterBrain> org__: But what is the package name that let gaim do that?
<org__> dooglus, and when you recieve msgs in gaim does it flash?
<bob2> wesley: we shall all use windows, hitherforth!
<FhaeTon> oooh
<[LethAL] > gaim-guifications pwns, especially with the Ubuntu Human skin that was made for it
<org__> ScatterBrain, i dont know, someone told me the one i gave you
<FhaeTon> I c
<HappyFool> hitherforth? izzat a real word? :P
<FhaeTon> interesting
<dooglus> org__: no flashing, no.  I see a 'toast' pop up in the corner
<org__> lethal do u have screenshot of it?
<wesley> so, i have to machines
<Answer> wesley: You need more ram.  I'm sure it doesn't work any better in WindowsXP.
<org__> dooglus, why? what is your WM
<tritium> HappyFool: and "izzat"? ;)
<ScatterBrain> org__: I don't remember seeing a package name.
<FhaeTon> but I used the Ubuntu disc to configure software raid0
<[LethAL] > No, I can't remember where I had got it before, but it's gone now as I don't use Human
<org__> ScatterBrain, doesnt you gaim flashes whenever you recieve new msgs?
* ScatterBrain scrollsback.
<HappyFool> tritium: inconsistency is the hob-troll of miniature minds
<dooglus> org__: metacity, the default
<org__> dooglus, in gnome?
<ScatterBrain> org__: no, it makes a noise.
<Mars_^> Who is using PSI here?
<FhaeTon> before that I used the Sicion raid0 3112
<dooglus> org__: yes.
<FhaeTon> something like that
<org__> dooglus, ahha, but why it doesnt flash
<org__> before it does
<org__> it flashes white and black when i recieve any msg
<Hendric> why can't i see other ubuntu PCs.. when i open "network servers"
<tritium> HappyFool: who's being inconsistent?
<Hendric> i can only see windows based PCs
<HappyFool> tritium: just a joke, nm ;)
<Gnuclear> Hi, am getting cyclic redundancy errors when i download the ISOs from http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.10/
<bob2> Hendric: that window only shows SMB servers on your network
<bob2> Hendric: if you want ubuntu machines to show up, install samba on them
<org__> ScatterBrain, Thats weird.
<bob2> Gnuclear: your ISP and/or OS is broken, try again
<[LethAL] > Gnuclear, use the bittorrent download
<Hendric> i did installed samba on them.. plus shared them using SMB option in "Shared FOlders"
<Gnuclear> [LethAL]  - yeah doing that now
<tritium> danst: ping
<[LethAL] > pong!
<zAo^> gnome-baker or ?
<tritium> [LethAL] : that would be the proper response, but you're not danst
<FhaeTon> I set up my SATA drives on my comp like this: 1 drive on primary set to master and 1 drive on secondary set to master. is this config bad?
<[LethAL] > LD
<[LethAL] > :D*
<wesley> so, if i do an upgrade in my ram
<wesley> do i need to set anything on linux.. ??
<FhaeTon> my bios cannot see the drives
<bob2> FhaeTon: that's fine
<[LethAL] > wesley, not unless you go very high, I think it's over 1GB
<bob2> even then it's fine
<HappyFool> i think it might be 2 or 4 GB
<wesley> so, do you think with 512mb the ubuntu can run cool?
<Mars__^> Is there anyone here who is using PSI?
<HappyFool> i'm running with 512MB
<Mars__^> wesley, me to
* kennethlove runs ubuntu with 128
<kennethlove> even running gnome and/or kde
<org__> i can't install *.rpm files in ubuntu?
<bob2> gnome in 128MB is kinda painful
<bipolar> wesley, I've got a few ubuntu machines running with less then 256.
* [LethAL]  runs Ubuntu with 512
<kennethlove> org__: use alien.
<windex> wesley, the big diffrence between 256 and 512, imho, is that openoffice runs faster.
<HappyFool> !tell org__ about alien
<kennethlove> bob2: painful? you must be expecting too much
<tritium> org__: what are you trying to install?
<bipolar> org__, not directly. use alien to convert them.
<org__> i got a p2p client name gnutella i used it in fedora core and it was great, can i install it in ubuntu please?
<kennethlove> i don't feel any pain at 128
<kennethlove> org__: have you tried apt-get install gnutella?
<org__> anyone knows about gtk-gnutella
<org__> kennethlove, no i didn't
<kennethlove> org__: that or look in synaptic (if you're not comfortable with the CLI)
<lotusleaf> Regarding adding multiverse to the sources.list, is this the same as http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/
<org__> coudln't find package gnutella
<org__> i don't know what is CLI
<kennethlove> org__: look in synaptic and see if you can find it (CLI = command line interface)
<HappyFool> !tell lotusleaf about repos
<org__> hmm
<org__> i tried "gtk-gnutella" and it's downloading
<HappyFool> org__: or check out packages.ubuntu.com
<org__> apt-get gtk-gnutella
<Strog> Command Line Interface
<kennethlove> there ya go.
<org__> ok i will check HappyFool
<org__> yes kennethlove thats cool
<org__> but why we can't install rpms?
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, thanks, I know about adding repos, but when I add multiverse to sources.list and apt-get update it doesn't show transcode in synaptic but transcode IS listed here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/
<bob2> kennethlove: ?
<ScatterBrain> org__: It's apt-cache search gtk-knutella to search for a package.
<org__> everything in the world is with rpms :P
<org__> ScatterBrain, thanks too
<org__> but i'll check the web for packages too
<org__> i don't have breezy in my sources.list so i can't get breezy packages?
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to decrease the default DHCP wait time?
<kennethlove> bob2: if gnome is painful @ 128 for you, you're probably trying to do too much at once.
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: is transcode available for hoary?
<kennethlove> rpms suck, yo. apt-get is where it's at
<Strog> not everything is rpms. Even different rpms aren't compatible with different distros. Many rpms for the same distro don't work on different versions
<kennethlove> and building from source. :)
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, how can I tell?
<bob2> kennethlove: eh? I should be able to run a web browser, a text editor and a few dozen terminals at once without paging to hell and back
<bob2> org__: you don't often need to install things from outside ubuntu itself
<org__> kennethlove, ok now after i've done "apt-get install gtk-gnutella" and it works fine, where is it saved now, so i can create an icon for it in the desktop or so, i'm not sure where it goes.
<kennethlove> bob2: i usually run a system like that and i don't notice any problems.
<org__> bob2, ok sir
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, it's listed in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/t/transcode but not in my synaptic with multiverse added
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: check packages.ubuntu.com
<Bad_Magic> !DHCP
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Bad_Magic
<bipolar> I love the "Add Applications" menu item in breezy. It's really easy to use.
<Bad_Magic> no love ubotu, no love
<kennethlove> org__: you should be able to type 'gtk-gnutella &' at a terminal to launch it. if that works, just put 'gtk-gnutella' as the command for the icon and you're good to go.
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, I don't think transcode is on packages.ubuntu.com but thanks I'll check, I received this info on ubuntuforums I believe a mod mentioned transcode and the url and said it was unsupported
<Surak> Hello, can someone help me with pgp on evolution?
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: my impression is that archive.ubuntu.com has *all* packages, i.e., for warty, hoary and breezy. The relevant file(s) deciding what belongs to what are the Package.gz files
<bipolar> is that a ubuntu created thing or a gnome 2.12 thing?
<org__> kennethlove, which icon?
<kennethlove> org__: whichever you want. when you make a new icon.
<kennethlove> er, new shortcut, org__
<org__> kennethlove, i'm using gnome, and i want to put it up there just near firefox, right click and add panel?
<org__> or what
<Surak> I have issues with latest evolution and pgp.
<kennethlove> org__: yeah, add to panel, then add a launcher.
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, thanks for the info - packages.ubuntu.com lists gtranscode which is a frontend, but not transcode. So why does packages.ubuntu.com offer gtranscode and not transcode since transcode is required to use transcode???? That's very odd.
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to decrease the default DHCP wait time?
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: check here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=transcode&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<lotusleaf> is required to use gtranscode*
<Laxaa> LethAL: It didn't work
<HappyFool> the 'transcode' package is only available for breezy. maybe you can try hoary-backports or hoary-extras for transcode?
<org__> great kennethlove
<Surak> Evolution tries to sign messages using the wrong keyid. What should I do?
<Laxaa> Please use single characters only
<org__> kennethlove, but i want to see where is the files located after i install it, i mean all the gnutella files, and directory how to find out where the apt-get saved it?
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, hoary-backports doesn't have it and hoary-extras isn't on ubuntu.com is it?
<Surak> t tocando alguma coisa?
<kennethlove> org__: to find the executable file, you can type 'locate gtk-gnutella' in a terminal.
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: no
<HappyFool> !tell lotusleaf about hoary-extras
<kennethlove> org__: the settings are probably in ~/.gtk-gnutella
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, ok thanks, I'd much rather stick to official Ubuntu repos
<org__> i did that kennethlove but nothing
<dooglus> org__: or better 'locate bin/gtk-gnutella' to cut down on output
<HappyFool> lotusleaf: fair enough. breezy'll be officially available october 13; if you're patient, you can get transcode then
<Laxaa> LethAL: sudo apt-get....did work, but not sudo -irt2500*.deb
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, thanks for your help, I appreciate it. :)
<underline> i need some help u guys... My MySQL isn't working... When i try to connect to it, it says that Localhost isn't allowed to connect... how could it be possible?? Any ideas how to fix it?? tkx
<james_> does ubuntu Antianaylise the desktop?
<org__> dooglus, also nothing
<lotusleaf> HappyFool, I guess there's always the compiling option. ;)
<dooglus> org__: if the package is installed, the binary is /usr/bin/gtk-gnutella
<wesley> so..
<Bad_Magic> can anyone tell me how to decrease the default DHCP wait time?
<wesley> i have a machine here with 1ghz, 256 and the ubuntu is runing faster then my notebook sempron 2.8 with 256
<org__> thanks alot guys
<[LethAL] > wesley, use a power cable then
<wesley> so you think that can be any problem with mobily settings?
<wesley> i'm using
<[LethAL] > Yeah, sound like it
<[LethAL] > sounds*
<deflux-> Is nfs broken in ubuntu breezy preview?
<wesley> the cable is already connected
<Whistler> i need libqt3c102-mt how can i instal lit?
<tritium> james_: yes, antialiasing can be configured in the font preferences
<[LethAL] > wesley, I don't know anything about laptops and ubuntu or linux, sorry :(
<wesley> :-(
<james_> tritium: thanks :)
<Laxaa> Hmmm...I'll guess I'll just get a regular router.....for now
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, did it not work?
<Laxaa> No
<[LethAL] > What did it say?
<Laxaa> Please use single characters only
<[LethAL] > When?
<Laxaa> for sudo -irt2500*.deb
<underline> i need some help u guys... My MySQL isn't working... When i try to connect to it, it says that Localhost isn't allowed to connect... how could it be possible?? Any ideas how to fix it?? tkx
<Laxaa> And for /msg ubotu rt2500
<tritium> Laxaa: what on earth is that?
<Laxaa> No such directory exists
<HappyFool> underline: tried asking in #mysql?
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, cd to the directory with the debs in and do dpkg -i *.deb
<underline> tkx
<[LethAL] > You do know about cd'ing, don't you?
<Laxaa> No
<Laxaa> I just installed the system
<[LethAL] > Um... well
<[LethAL] > !cd
<flami> where do i get an newer version of firefox ?
<ubotu> [LethAL] : Are you on ritalin?
<[LethAL] > Damn :-(
<Whistler> i need libqt3c102-mt how can i instal lit?
<GDorn> any suggestions on how I could get ubuntu onto a laptop with no cdrom drive, no floppy drive, and no ability to boot from USB?
<Laxaa> !cd in terminal?
<ubotu> Laxaa: I haven't a clue
<[LethAL] > Yes, that
<tritium> Whistler: apt-cache search for it.  Find it, and install it.
<Laxaa> Ok
<FrdPrefct> GDorn: Trhow the HD into another computer
<TiMiDo> !sound
<ubotu> well, sound is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<thrice`> I can't get my wireless going with my WN825G motorola card
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, my bad about ubotu
<thrice`> anyone help ?
<[LethAL] > !wiki Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<FrdPrefct> thrice`: Prob need to install ndiswrappers
<scorpix_> i can't upgrade/run firefox in Hoary, i got this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GdZXha42.htm , how can i fix it?
<Laxaa> This is actally the first time Linux works on my computer
<vengeful> thrice, breezy?
<[LethAL] > Laxaa, do that !wiki command I did
<GDorn> FrdPrefct:  and then?  is there a point at which I should stop the install and move the hard drive back?
<Laxaa> Ok
<Laxaa> !wiki Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<[LethAL] > Or rather, go to wiki.ubuntu.com/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<FrdPrefct> GDorn: You could prob just let it go through, and then reconfigure
<olcan> I just installed ubuntu and web pages load a lot slower than windows, is this normal?
<Laxaa> Ok
<thrice`> [LethAL] : well, I can't get that without net
<[LethAL] > olcan, no, install the Fastrfox extension for firefox
<FrdPrefct> olcan:  http://www.purplenurple.org/wiki/index.php?n=Main.SpeedUpFirefox
<FrdPrefct> olcan: Give that a try
<[LethAL] > thrice`, what?
<olcan> ok thnx
<vengeful> thrice  which ubuntu are you on?
<GDorn> olcan:  also, have you installed latest graphics drivers?  sometimes redraw is a bit slow until you do.
<thrice`> hoary
<thrice`> with no net
<Laxaa> LethAL: i'll try it out
<thrice`> I need to grab ndiswrapper and deps
<braveheart> ciao
<olcan> I haven't installed anything other than the ubuntu cd
<FrdPrefct> olcan: Did that help any?
<vengeful> breezy seems to fix most peoples wireless problems..only 10 days from stable
<egoleo> is pretty cool
<FrdPrefct> breezy is nice... install apt-get install wifi-radar
<tritium> what is, egoleo ?
<GDorn> will breezy support usb wifi?
<FrdPrefct> works like a champ.
<thrice`> I just need the driver working for a WN825G wireless
<egoleo> i mean breezy
<[LethAL] > GDorn, Depends which chipset?
<thrice`> anyone ?
<TiMiDo> !ac97
<ubotu> TiMiDo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<FrdPrefct> GDorn: I don't see why not, just get a supported chipset
<TiMiDo> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<bloodnik> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<bloodnik> How do I go about getting build here?
<tritium> bloodnik: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<GDorn> [LethAL] , I'm pretty sure it's one of the prisms.  It's a dlink dwl121something.  I just heard that usb wifi was iffy at best.
<tritium> what are you building, bloodnik ?
<olcan> i'm on it
<bloodnik> prism5.4
<thrice`> noone good iwth wireless eh ?
<bloodnik> prism54
<[LethAL] > GDorn, I think prisms work well
<[LethAL] > thrice`, why?
<thrice`> i can't get my WN825G working
<janne_Newbie> Hi All...! I have one simple guestion..?  Where i change splash screen...?
<tritium> thrice`: which chipset?
<[LethAL] > ^^
<FrdPrefct> thrice`: Several people, including myself, have given you suggestions... we can't DO it for you.
<thrice`> it's a motorola WN825G wireless card
<kennethlove> janne_Newbie:
<thrice`> FrdPrefct: well, that's for an RT2500
<thrice`> will that work ?
<tritium> yes, which chipset, thrice` ?
<kennethlove> janne_Newbie: System -> Preferences -> Splash Screen
<thrice`> tritium: the wireless card?
<TiMiDo> !backport
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backport is see !backports
<TiMiDo> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<tritium> thrice`: of course
<thrice`> tritium: Motorola WN825G
<Whistler> i need libqt3c102-mt how can i instal it? Theres no such thing in apt
<[LethAL] > thrice`, chipset, not model number
<tritium> Is that the card, or the chipset, thrice` ?
<tritium> Whistler: yes it is
<janne_Newbie> ok...
<thrice`> card; how do I determine the chipset of it ?
<Whistler> where?
<thrice`> hrm...couyld be RT2500
<Kaparen> what kind of information does the xorg.conf file contain?
<[LethAL] > thrice`, but that card is PCMCIA, no?
<[LethAL] > that = your*
<Whistler> Kaparen your video and other settings
<tritium> !info libqt3c102-mt
<ubotu> libqt3c102-mt: (Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3), section libs, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 2890 kB, Installed size: 7228 kB
<thrice`> yes
<tritium> see, Whistler ?
<rendell> help: how to fix broken packages in synaptic.
<Whistler> hmm
<GDorn> motorola WN825G
<GDorn> chipset broadcom 4306
<thrice`> ah
<thrice`> thanks GDorn
<GDorn> you will probably need to use a ndis wrapper
<tritium> yep
<GDorn> google is your friend.
<thrice`> ok; it's for myt friend...i've never touched wireless in my life =|
<Whistler> However the following packages replace it:
<Whistler>   libqt3-mt
<Whistler>  but the program still needs original one
<Whistler> sorry for flood
<Chousuke> wireless is good <3
<thrice`> mmk, i'll try er out =] 
<thrice`> bbiab
<[LethAL] > Chousuke, and so are microsoft
<olcan> FrdPrefect. it si still sloww, it takes a lot at the "looking up..." and the it is kind of slow drawing the pictures.
<vengeful> well thrice if the wrapper doesnt work probably best for your friend to try breezy...has much better wireless support..no idea if that motorola in included tho
<Chousuke> Lethal: By what logic? :P
<Kaparen> Whistler: so by let's say I would replace my xorg.conf with my worg.conf.backup file I wouldnt lose my updates?
<[LethAL] > Chousuke, sarcasm
<Kaparen> just my vid settings.
<Chousuke> Lethal: I fail to see any reason for sarcasm.
<Whistler> Kaparen i really dont think so but do not do that
<[LethAL] > Because Wireless sucsk...
<Whistler> oh
<Chousuke> You haven't used a laptop much then.
<bipolar> is anyone using amarok in breezy? I'm having trouble with it erroring out when it can't run kmail and closing. I can't find out what part of it needs kmail. I don't want to have to install it.
<Whistler> Kaparen you  mean sys updates?
<Whistler> Kaparen you wont lose them
<[LethAL] > Chousuke, no, I haven't
<Kaparen> yes! ah ok thanks!
<Chousuke> Lethal: You have no right to comment then.
<Chousuke> :)
<[LethAL] > Chousuke, I wasn't assuming you were on about Laptops though :P
<Chousuke> a 12" laptop + campus WLAN = rok
<vengeful> a 12" laptop is abit pointless
<vengeful> hehe
<[LethAL] > I have a Broadcom-based router, rt2570-based adapter and that's not very good ;)
<kennethlove> not when it's a 12" ibook. :)
<Chousuke> vengeful: It's just the right size
<vengeful> for what, exactly?
<kbrooks> back ;)
<Chousuke> kennethlove: and it's even better when it's a powerbook
<Chousuke> for poetability.
<tritium> welcome back, kbrooks
<Chousuke> portability :P
<kennethlove> Chousuke: there's really not much difference. :) and ibook's are prettier.
<Chousuke> 15" is too bulky.
<Kaparen> I got stuck updating and had to rebbot and do a 'dpkg --configure -a' to continue my update, but it totally mesed up my graphics. Couldnt boot Ubuntu so I rolled back my xorg.conf and did the whole nvidia manual settings stuff again.
<Chousuke> kennethlove: I prefer the metallic colour.
<vengeful> hmm one of my laptops is 17" hehe
<kennethlove> Chousuke: yeah, whatever. :P
<Chousuke> huge!
<Chousuke> kennethlove: besides, PBs have a more powerful 3d card ;P
<_john> hey, does anyone know how to install quake 3 demo on linux?
<vengeful> thats more of a desktop replacement tho..i mainly use my inspiron 6000..which is 15
<_john> its a .gz.sh file
<Chousuke> and I own a PB. case closed. D:
<kennethlove> Chousuke: can't say i do much 3d, so it'd be wasted.
<Kaparen> so what exactly does the "dpkg --configure -a" command do?
<_john> i run the script, and it says something about /var/tmp/kdecache-john and /var/tmp/kdecache-root
<vengeful> configures stuff
<TiMiDo> hey how come when i open xmms i can play a song but it doesn't sound anything
<TiMiDo> what can i do?
<thrice`> any once I have ndiswrapper installed ?  any good howtos anywhere ?
<Chousuke> vengeful: you can't carry a 17" laptop in one hand.
<tritium> Kaparen: man dpkg ;)
<thrice`> I found one on google, but many have said it doesn't work very well
<Whistler> any other good bit torrent client than azureus?
<Chousuke> not very easily at least.
<[LethAL] > !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<kennethlove> what would a "GC Warning" be? GC?
<vengeful> i just use the default one, whistler..seems to do the job
<tritium> thrice`: also, familiarize yourself with wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Whistler> vengeful is it possible to change port with default one?
<Kaparen> thanks tritium. sorry, I a reaaal newbie at this Linux stuff
<olcan> could anyone tell me how to access root folders?
<vengeful> sudo
<vengeful> sorry whistler?
<virgule> i am doing dist-upgrade to breezy and I see a lot of locale settings failure like this: http://pastebin.com/381821   whats up?
<Whistler> i need to change default port
<vengeful> ah gotcha...dunno...never needed to ;-)
<umberleigh> hi. i want to change my firewall front-end from guarddog to firestarter. can i just uninstall one and install the other, or do i need to worry about iptables stuff?
<james_> anyone know of good freeware Linux games??
<james_> been searching, linuxgames.org have a list but not enough pictures :)
<nalioth> umberleigh: you dont have to uninstall anything
<kennethlove> james_: frozen-bubble
<nalioth> umberleigh: just use the one you want
<umberleigh> nalioth: okay. thanks
<james_> kennethlove: looks interesting :)
<kbrooks> nalioth: can you read me? ;)
<GDorn> oh, that looks like, um, what was that game on windows?  snootch?  sneetch?  splortch?
<_john> how do you pronounce debian?
<_john> dee-bee-an?
<_john> deb-ee-an?
<kennethlove> _john: dee-bee-ann
<spola> it's like Debby-An :p
<ericz> how's ubuntu pronounced?
<ericz> you bunt too ?
<_john> oo-boon-too
<_john> it was in the ubuntu guide if i recall correctly
<ericz> how about linux? is it linn uxx or line uxx ?
<_john> i do lin-ixx or lin-ux
<_john> well linus torvalds said how to pronounce it, im sure if you google it you can find it.
<_john> i just always wondered how to say debian >_<
<tritium> _john: it's the combination of the names Deb (short for Deborah) and Ian
<dash> ericz: there is a classic answer to your question
<ericz> classic answer, really, what is it?
<spola> i pronounce linux like i do linus, and it's not with the u from 'us'
<Chousuke> linuxhas a long i I think
<Chousuke> linus* even
<Chousuke> and maybe linux too
<Chousuke> I tend to pronounce it with only a short i though.
<_john> tritium: OH, that makes sense
<_john> are there .ian files <_,
<_john> *<_<
<tritium> no, it's not long
<ericz> well i never really have to say it, usually just type it
<_john> same
<nicks68> I have trubble printing to my printer. Is connected to a D-link router, My old debian used printcap with :rm=192.168.11.129:\   and :rp=lp:\. I cant get to work in ubuntu 5.10. What shod i trye?
<tritium> _john: heh.  There's more info on the Debian history page
<vengeful> and even when you say you use it...99% of people say "huh?"
<dash> ericz: http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<Chousuke> tritium: Most linuses I've heard have had a long i
<_john> tritium: i should look into that
<thrice`> ok
<dash> Chousuke: most of them are not from .fi, I bet
<thrice`> when I try sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, it says operation not permitted
<tritium> Chousuke: linus himself recorded the proper pronunciation, and it's not long
<thrice`> it won't let me insert it
<Chousuke> dash: from .se I guess.
<ericz> wow dash, he sures has an accent
<kbrooks> dashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?
<thrice`> anyone have any ideas?
<Chousuke> I somehow thought it had a long i because it's a swedish name.
<kbrooks> dash: do you use ubuntu?
<dash> kbrooks: Surprise.
<Chousuke> but who cares
<dash> Chousuke: Yeah, it's a little weird
<Chousuke> at least I don't pronounce NES as Any-es or IRC as I R C :P
<thrice`> cant' insert ndiswrapper.ko
<dash> Chousuke: apparently he is from a swedish-speaking family in .fi
<Chousuke> dash: yeah
<spola> Chousuke,  so you say what? erk?
<tritium> dash: are you one of the incredibles?  ;)
<dash> tritium: i was a bit miffed by that movie
<dash> tritium: they infringed on my trademark
<dash> ;)
<tritium> heh
<Chousuke> spola: same i as in linux
* kbrooks uses ubuntu
<Chousuke> and then rk
<No1Viking> !tell em about iso
<No1Viking> !tell me about mount
<thrice`> hrm
<kbrooks> No1Viking: No. use /msg.
<thrice`> any idea why the ndiswrapper module would fail ?
* Chousuke considers Finnish way of pronouncing acronyms superior to other pronunciations ;P
<No1Viking> kbrooks: ok
<thrice`> =[
<kbrooks> No1Viking: /msg ubotu factoids
<Chousuke> and hm
<Schteen> Someone able to help a noob out? :s
<Chousuke> tritium: Linus does pronounce his name in that with a long i :P
<thrice`> i have restricted modules installed
<HappyFool> Schteen: just ask your question; if someone can help, they will
<tritium> not in "linux", Chousuke
<Chousuke> Yes.
<Chousuke> But I was talking about his name.
<ubuntu> hola
<HappyFool> thrice`: you've followed the ndiswrapper instructions on the wiki?
<ubuntu> hay alguien de Colombia?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<No1Viking> How do I mount a ISO image?
<Schteen> Righto.. I just got Ubuntu installed on my laptop, but when I boot up it crashes at the login screen..
<dash> Schteen: greetings, human. state the nature of the emergency
<vengeful> thrice i had a pretty useless experience with ndisweapper in other distros
<tritium> Chousuke: we were talking about linux
<ubuntu> hola
<thrice`> HappyFool: yes; I got my .inf driver loaded, but modprobe ndiswrapper, and it failed
<Schteen> P.S: Ubuntu is my first meeting with linux :P
<ubuntu> hay alguna chica colombiana?
<Chousuke> tritium: I changed the topic :P
<tritium> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<brosio> where should i put my module after that i've make it ?
<dash> Schteen: What kind of crash, exactly?
<HappyFool> thrice`: hrm, ok. sorry, can't help more
<Chousuke> I think he's looking for girls. maybe.
<Chousuke> :D
<vengeful> crashes ..in what way schteen?
<vengeful> display?
<Schteen> well more of a freeze..
<thrice`> tritium: any idea why the ndiswrapper module would fail to insert itself ?
<Schteen> Unable to move mouse cursor and don't get any reaction from hammering keyboard etc
<dash> Schteen: Hmm, nasty.
<dash> Schteen: What video card do you have?
<vengeful> but the display itself isnt garbled?
<Schteen> nah, looks ok.. First time I thought it was loading some stuff, but it just stays for ages
<spiral> hi
<vengeful> ah hm not sure then...i know some dell laptops can crash due to the chipset not being supported yet.....that seems to work ok in breezy though
<tritium> thrice`: sorry, no
<Schteen> Hm, breezy supports a wider range?
<fizzle> ubotu repository
<ubotu> fizzle: Are you smoking crack?
<vengeful> breezy(in my opinion) is amazing for support
<fizzle> ubotu tell fizzle what is repository
<Schteen> I'll give Breezy a try instead then :] 
<fizzle> ubotu tell fizzle what is fluxbox
<vengeful> even detected my belkin wireless in my desktop....even windows hates belkin hehe
<fizzle> ubotu tell me what is fluxbox
<kbrooks> fizzle: do not play with the bot
<HappyFool> fizzle: try '!tell me about fluxbox'
<ericz> !tell fizzle about fluxbox
<GDorn> !tell me about fluxbox
<fizzle> im trying to figure out how to set up synaptic so i can download fluxbox
<vengeful> erm
<vengeful> search for fluxbox
<vengeful> click it
<vengeful> apply marked changes
<vengeful> and done
<fizzle> !tell fizzle about repository
<ericz> synaptic is so simple
<fizzle> i need a list of repositories
<dash> synaptic confuses me
<HappyFool> well, once the repositories are setup
<kbrooks> ubotu: playwithbot is <reply>Do not play with me, please. Message me instead.
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<HappyFool> !tell fizzle about repos
<dash> compared to aptitude, anyway
<fizzle> ty
<kbrooks> !playwithbot
<ubotu> Do not play with me, please. Message me instead.
<GDorn> I'm a little vague on windowmanagers...  if I switch to a different one, say, fluxbox, does it mean I'm going to have to manually build menus again?
<vengeful> you might need to with flixbox actually
<dash> GDorn: it oughta load the debian standard menus
<vengeful> flux*
<vengeful> if you fancy a change xfce4 works well in ubuntu
<HappyFool> dash: that's just cos you're a crusty old cli debian user :P
<dash> HappyFool: Possibly
<Whistler> is there any people experienced with siemens routers?
<Belutz> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<dash> HappyFool: I've only been using aptitude for a year, really
<mantas_> has someone problems with nvidia and Xorg with breezy?
<GDorn> I tend to use apt-get for packages I know the names of, and synapse only when I need to search for something that I can't recall
<dash> HappyFool: (i still miss dselect, sometimes)
<vengeful> try xfce , gdorn
<shedi> GDorn, you can use apt-cache search package
<HappyFool> dash: well, i've only been rpm-free for a year or so, so my experience is limited; i see dselect is still there though
<GDorn> hmm.
<vengeful> i cant decide which to use actually...gnome or xfce
<nalioth> vengeful: why not enlightenment?
<dash> nalioth: hahaha
<Schteen> vengeful, hehe seems I was in fact using Breezy :P
<dash> HappyFool: well, aptitude has some actual real improvements
<Schteen> oh well, thanks anyway
<vengeful> ick then
<vengeful> hey dont give up
<nicks68> Hi, i can't play mp3 with ubuntu 5.10
<dash> HappyFool: like tracking packages that were installed automatically as dependencies
<vengeful> nalioth i used to use it in mdnrake
<vengeful> i just think its kinda outdated
<shedi> nicks68, what program are you trying to use to play mp3
<dash> HappyFool: and removing them when the manually-installed packages that depend on them are removed
<GDorn> here's a little pet peeve of mine:  windowmanagers that don't map the upper-right-pixel of the screen to the 'close' button on a maximized window.  there's only one gnome theme in ubuntu that doesn't have a border in the way up there, and it's ugly...
<vengeful> schteen what laptop you got?
<nicks68> Totem
<vengeful> try xmms
<dash> GDorn: that sounds like a feature rather than a bug :)
<vengeful> or theres a guide on the bot.....but i forgot the command
<BurgerMann> Humn. How do I browse and search amongst currently installed packages on my system?...
<Belutz> wewwww do much update on xorg
<Darknight> hello
<nicks68> apt-get xmms
<Belutz> *so
<dash> BurgerMann: synaptic or aptitude
<nalioth> vengeful: e17 will change your opinion
<dash> nalioth: hahaha
<GDorn> dash:  it's neither.  it's just bad gui design.  I _like_ being able to close a window without looking.
<dash> GDorn: alt+f4
<shedi> nicks68, you need also xmms-mad
<GDorn> (yeah, I know, keyboard)
<BurgerMann> dash, aptitude it is I guess, since I'm not using x
<dash> BurgerMann: Hooray
<dash> anyway
<shedi> nicks68, no I'm talking bull
<esac> GDorn: i always used to hate that too. then i started using windows like they were _meant_ to be used (not maximizing all of them) and that problem went away
<nate_at_home> Okay, check this one out - http://www.speedphreak.com/~nathanf/pref.png
<dash> anybody upgrade Eclipse today?
<pixelmonkey> GDorn: I'm pretty sure some hack of a gtkrc could fix that for you.
<BurgerMann> dash: huh? :p
<Schteen> vengeful, HP Pavillion, AMD processor (not sure on chipset)
<Darknight> anyone know here about tvtime and bttv under breezy? I have a problem to get it to work
<procrastinationn> yo yo
<nate_at_home> my xmms and mplayer menus look like that with the text all garbled
<pixelmonkey> GDorn: me too, use CTRL+W.  Trust me, it's healthier.  You shouldn't use your mouse so much.
<Belutz> anyone using sylpheed-claws yet as primary email client?
<GDorn> yeah, I know.  I have minor wrist pain already, which has lead me to switch to dvorak for typing.
<esac> oh great, another "dvorak fixes my wrist pain" story
<dash> hee
<GDorn> well, it fixed the pain in my _left_ wrist...
<GDorn> but I mouse too much.
<nicks68> xmms works fine, thanks.
<esac> GDorn: switching to dvorak doesn't fix your wrist pain. switching to _any_other_keyboard_style fixes your wrist pain just the same
<GDorn> uh, how's that?
<dash> a lot of wrist pain is often simple dehydration
<esac> GDorn: i had tons of wrist pain. now i vary my keyboards once a week (flat, microsoft natural, different curves). ive even learned to start using my mouse left handed
<BurgerMann> aptitude is way better than synaptic :S... sorry I first know now :S
<barongas> Any recommended ftp program witha gui for debian? Looking for something with functionality of flashxp.
<dash> if you're not drinking 3-4L of water a day, your joints can't lubricate properly long term
<esac> GDorn: because you are consistently using the same posture and same muscles in the exact same way, thats what causes rsi/pain. "switching it up" solves a lot of problems
<dash> BurgerMann: isn't it fun? :)
<pixelmonkey> GDorn, yea, I agree.  The major thing to alleviating wrist pain is switching your static configuration.
<BurgerMann> dash, yah.. hilarious :P
<fizzle> hey anyone here use fluxbox?
<butcherbird> fizzle: yes
<procrastinationn> nope
<dash> BurgerMann: make sure to ply minesweeper while waiting for your packages to download
<GDorn> esac:  that still doesn't discount that some keyboard layouts require more difficult hand positions than others.
<fizzle> butcherbird, does your fluxbox run slow?
<Pepper> Hmmm...
<BurgerMann> dash, lol
<butcherbird> fizzle: super freaky fast actually =)
<fizzle> butcherbird, when changing styles
<esac> nod pixelmonkey , i've been through 12 doctors, i dont have carpal tunnel, but i have/had major wrist pain all the time. the last doctor suggested i switch things up and almost immediately the pain went away. i still get it but not nearly as often
<BurgerMann> dash, or pacman
<fizzle> butcherbird, and you got it off of the repository or did you compile from source?
<ulaas> Hey, who is responsible from LaunchPad..
<dash> BurgerMann: aptitude doesn't have pacman builtin
<esac> GDorn: ive been there. i used dvorak for 2 years. the pain came back once i became used to typing that way all of the time.
<ulaas> Bring me the guy i will kiss him!
<barongas> Ok, anyone have any tips for ftp-programs I should NOT install? Cause if you don't have any good recommendations I'll have to apt-get every ftp program and try em out :)
<Pepper> Anybody can help me on how to configure ubuntu to access the internet through PPPOE?
<BurgerMann> dash, but it has minesweeper??
<dash> BurgerMann: Surprise!
<Whistler> i am trying to forward ports.Can anybody try to connect to my ip using vncviewer 85.206.161.186:5900
<butcherbird> fizzle: repo, it does take a few seconds when switching styles but after that its fine
<esac> Pepper: lftp is good
<BurgerMann> dash: rofl..
<procrastinationn> gftp barongas
<BurgerMann> dash: thought you were joking..
<fizzle> k just checking if it was just nme
<butcherbird> fizzle: p3 650 256mb ram
<Whistler> Can anybody try to connect to my ip using vncviewer 85.206.161.186:5900
<fizzle> butcherbird, 1.5GHz 128mb of ram
<Pepper> ?
<dash> BurgerMann: I'm always serious.
<Whistler> i need to test is my router working correctly
<barongas> procrastinationn: I'll check it out (unless it was something I shouldn't try :) )
<BurgerMann> dash: lol, you're right.. heh.. how nice of them
<procrastinationn> its good you can get it in synaptic
<dash> hrrrm
<fizzle> also i have another question. ive configured my Xorg to support 1280x1024 resolution and for some reason it wont go beyond 1024x786 or w/e it is
<dash> eclipse is busted.
<GDorn> esac:  maybe it's working for me due to having different keyboards on different computers?  I've got a laptop with a smaller keyboard, a computer at work with a natural keyboard, and a flat one at home.  thing is, I had all of those with qwerty, and the only difference between then and now is dvorak.  and the lack of wrist pain (except for mousing)
<thrice`> =|
<Whistler> Can anybody try to connect to my ip using vncviewer 85.206.161.186:5900
<thrice`> oh well, guess it wasn't meant to be
<Pepper> esac, I didn't ask for an ftp client...
<butcherbird> fizzle: configured horz and vert rates?
<ericz> whistler, not working
<fizzle> butcherbird, indeed. i used the xorgcfg tool
<Whistler> ericz thx :( i am so angry i cant make my router to forward ports :(
<Pepper> Anybody can help me on how to configure ubuntu to access the internet through PPPOE?
<ericz> times out
<ompaul> GDorn, actually learning to use an old style typewriter  correctly gives good posture and has stood me in good stead for over 20 years - sitting correctly works - think about typing pools - they did not have that problem - only when people got bad habits -that is not a medical or techinal opinion - it is mine :)
<nate_at_home> can anyone help me with some font problems in xmms?
<esac> GDorn: it comes down to just the fact that it is something new. it _will_ help your wrist pain, but your wrist pain will come back. you need typing breaks, and to learn to use your mouse left handed, and pick up some odd keyboards
<procrastinationn> anyone heard of xlink linux installer
<esac> GDorn: do not use wrist straps when typing. at night time is ok, but never when typing
<butcherbird> fizzle: well i never use about 1024x786 because of my crappy computer =) never ran into that sorry
<fizzle> ah
<fizzle> ok ill check my config again
<GDorn> esac:  it's been new for two years?
<butcherbird> 768
<esac> GDorn: go to a few doctors. i got work to pay for some odd keyboards because of it :)
<HappyFool> Pepper: how's this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<thrice`> ndiswrapper is borked =|  oh well...thanks anyways
<bob2> thrice`: so file a bug
<HappyFool> thrice`: you can try installing a new version
<HappyFool> thrice`: ndiswrapper.sf.net
<bob2> or exchange your wireless card for one with real drivers
<Pepper> HappyFool: It's not an ADSL connection, but I guess it'll work. Thanks for the hint
<GDorn> heh.  actually, the pain in my right wrist is the only one that's left, and it's getting better because I'm mousing with a trackball and a mouse in turn.  that, and actually using it in exercise.  but, yeah, mice are generally evil, and I might get a footmouse.
<thrice`> bob2: it's a motorola WN825G; actually, ndiswrapper won't let me insert kernel modules
<thrice`> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper fails
<jose__> join #ubuntu-es
<ghb> I'm having some troubles installing Ubuntu, can someone please help me?
<HappyFool> ghb: can you be more specific?
<esac> GDorn: left handed, make sure everything is 1 click (trust me you'll get used to it)
<ghb> HappyFool: The computer boots up from the CD, uncompresses the kernel, and boots it... But then it doesn't do anything else; it just sits there... =/
<ghb> HappyFool: It displays a message, saying that it's running the kernel, but nothing happens.
<Pepper> Plus, I haven't created (I wasn't asked) any root user, I assumed it would be there as administrator, and the password would be the same as the first user I created.
<HappyFool> ghb: hmm. ouch. where'd you get the cd from?
<HappyFool> !tell pepper about sudo
<bob2> Pepper: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> Pepper: the installer did tell you about it...
<ghb> HappyFool: I downloaded it. I've run a checksum test, and it reports 2 errors. But those file are 0 kb large. =/
<bob2> ghb: then check the md5sum of the iso you downloaded
<barongas> Anyone have any experience with mounting .mdf files? Anything special I should do?
<ghb> HappyFool: I'm currently redownloading the ISO-file, and will run a checksum test on it and then... Yeah, was just doing that. ;)
<esac> why is it that everytime i run a dist-upgrade it seems like i always get "will use 31M more disk space". eventually this sucker will bloat
<bob2> barongas: what is that?
<[LethAL] > bob2, it's like iso/bin-cue
<sepmike> anyone noticed that with breezy the GA311 from netgear can't get link speed 1000mb/s (1gb) ??
<bob2> wtf
<Belutz> bob2, will thunderbird 1.0.7 included in the breezy release repos?
<[LethAL] > CD Image, that's the word
<Pepper> Thanks, that explains it.
<barongas> bob2 I'm not sure, a patch for a win-game I'm cxofficing
<Pepper> Do you know if the first link you sent me for ADSL connections will also work for a LAN connection?
<Chousuke> esac: apt-get remove works ;)
<bob2> Pepper: no
<HappyFool> Pepper: not a clue, sorry
<Pepper> Ok, thanks.
<bob2> Belutz: I'd assume so
<Pepper> bob2: How to configure a PPPOE connection, then?
<ghb> Is there anything in particular I should think about when installing Ubuntu on a laptop?
<[LethAL] > sepmike, that's hardly crucial though, is it?
<bob2> Pepper: read that wiki page
<Belutz> bob2, :)
<esac> ghb: no, thinking is generally bad, mmmmkay
<[LethAL] > Pepper, is it by any chance a speedtouch modem?
<sepmike> [LethAL]  it's vital
<ghb> esac: Mmmkaay.. =)
<bob2> Belutz: if only because it will have yet more security issues i nthe future an dhave to be updated
<[LethAL] > sepmike, what, to your ego?
<sepmike> [LethAL]  point being it was at link speed 1000 before dist-upgrade
<[LethAL] > O.O
<[LethAL] > bug
<sepmike> me thinks
<sepmike> just wanted to know if anyone else had seen it
<[LethAL] > Go file one ;)
<sepmike> i've tried it on Linux ubuntu 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8  and  Linux XEON 2.6.12-8-386
<ompaul> sepmike, how fast is it now?
<sepmike> slow as all heck, shows speeds of 100mb on ethtool output
<PoTs> I can't find ncftp in the repositories.  which is the best way to install ncftp on ubuntu breezy?
<sepmike> but I can't get faster than ~600KB/s or so
<[LethAL] > Ouch
<bob2> sepmike: 2.6.11 is useless, don't even bother
<ghb> HappyFool: The ISO file is intact, and I used Deamon Tools to run another checksum test on it. It reports the same 2 errors... =/
<bob2> PoTs: /msg ubotu repositories
<bob2> it's in universe
<esac> how can i put my laptop to sleep? closing the lid doesnt seem to help
<bob2> esac: sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bob2> esac: make sure everything is saved, etc
<ghb> Which release should I be using?
<esac> bob2: it didn't do anything
<[LethAL] > Anyone know why my PC doesn't actually switch off but doesn't switch back on when I hibernate?
<ompaul> ghb in terms of linux how would you rate yourself?
<HappyFool> ghb: the md5sum of the iso image is ok?
<bob2> [LethAL] : because it didn't hibernate?
<HappyFool> ghb: i'm not sure what you mean when you say 'checksum', i'm afraid
<ghb> HappyFool: yes.
<sambagirl> anyone install this? desktop planetarium for KDE ?
<[LethAL] > bob2, No, I mean more like it went on standby
<sambagirl> it is in synaptic?
<ompaul> HappyFool, checksum = md5sum
<[LethAL] > bob2, Normally when I hibernate, everthing goes off
<sambagirl> it wants to remove gnome things, is this wise?
<ompaul> HappyFool, checksum = md5sum output (in actual foot)
<[LethAL] > Normally = in windows
<sambagirl> is gnome and kde in war?
<ompaul> HappyFool, *fact
<HappyFool> ompaul: foot?
<[LethAL] > sambagirl, There are no wars in OSS
<bob2> [LethAL] : right, so it didn't actually work
<ghb> HappyFool: I mean the MD5 checksum.
<HappyFool> ompaul: ah
<[LethAL] > bob2, that's the impression I get
<Belutz> sambagirl, we are at war with the terrorist :)
<HappyFool> ghb: and what two errors are those?
<sambagirl> you meaning Bush family? :)
<bob2> [LethAL] : file a bug, including model numbers, /var/log/dmesg output, and anythign you see in the screen
<[LethAL] > Terrorist? Don't you mean Borg?
<Belutz> hahaha
<[LethAL] > Bug with what exactly? Mobo info?
<HappyFool> ghb: i mean, the two files you referred to earlier
<sambagirl> so it wants to remove gnome things is that ok? will it hijack my desktop?
<Belutz> sambagirl, it's ok to remove gnome, you can install any windows manager you like, such as KDE, xfce, etc
<sambagirl> will there be problems?
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> well which is better?
<ghb> HappyFool: .\install\netboot\pxelinux.cfg\default
<ghb> .\install\netboot\pxelinux.0
<cmatheson> hey guys, what's the best way to use an IMAP account w/ mutt? (in the past i always had POP so i used fetchmail/mutt... it seems mutt is also able to directly access pop/imap accounts but is that the preferred method?
<Belutz> sambagirl, but if you have a lot of hdd space, try to install other window manager without removing gnome
<ulaas> is it safe to upgrade the colony5 to whats latest?
<bob2> [LethAL] : ? with the above info.
<sambagirl> i have 2 gig a bytes
<Belutz> sambagirl, if you satisfied, then you may remove gnome :)
<HappyFool> ghb: hmm. what iso is this? breezy preview?
<bob2> cmatheson: I'm quite happy with offlineimap dumping mail onto my disk, with mutt just reading it
<Belutz> sambagirl, personally i prefer gnome
<ghb> HappyFool: Think so. It's version 5.10
<sambagirl> well i want to look at this desktop planetarium for KDE
<[LethAL] > bob2, Will I still have said log after force-off'ing my PC and then rebooting it?
<sambagirl> i think it is like starry knights
<ghb> HappyFool: Should I try using 5.04 instead?
<sambagirl> space thing
<HappyFool> ghb: maybe try 5.04 instead; 5.10 isn't officially released yet
<sepmike> you say 2.6.11-1-amd64-k8  is useless?
<HappyFool> ghb: your telepath is obviously working well tonight
<ghb> HappyFool: ^^ Indeed it is.
<[LethAL] > sepmike, The whole 2.6.11 is
<[LethAL] > brb
<sambagirl> i suppose i can always go and reinstall gnome if i am not happy
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<Belutz> sambagirl, then try installing kubuntu-desktop
<sambagirl> how?
<sepmike> 2.6.12 is better?
<ghb> HappyFool: Thanks for the help. I'll return if it doesn't work.
<ulaas> is it safe to upgrade the colony5 to whats latest?
<HappyFool> sambagirl: it's called kstars
<cmatheson> bob2: hmm, that sounds cool.  i kind of prefer being able to keep the mail online (in case i need to access the mail at home), but also be able to filter the mail into seperate folders (for my mailing lists and what not)... anyway, is it even possible to do that kind of filtering online?  (i've done it w/ procmail, but that certainly seems like i would have to store it on-disk)
<Belutz> sambagirl, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HappyFool> sambagirl: that is, the desktop planetarium is in the kstars package
<EazyVG> how is the latest kernel, 2.6.12/13, with SATA-II and NCQ. Suported or not.
<Belutz> sambagirl, and you could always run kde apps in gnome
<ghb> HappyFool: It's this file, right? ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<EazyVG> Can't find a word on this
<GDorn> if I install kubuntu-desktop and decide I don't like it, can I just uninstall it and have my old settings still?
<HappyFool> ghb: i think so
<GDorn> I don't feel like losing them.
<ghb> HappyFool: Righto.
<HappyFool> ghb: there shouldn't be any md5sum errors with that one
<tamale> getting a base system installation error...   is bad media most likely to blame?
<ulaas> sambagirl, and you can always chat while downloading. You dont need  to run...
<sambagirl> what i like is you not needing to reboot after everything
<ccooke> tamala: new install?
<tamale> yes
<ccooke> tamale: the error happens when?
<tamale> made it through partitioning fine
<sambagirl> no no it lose the connectoin or something it restarted server connection
<ccooke> tamale: Sounds like a media error. Can you burn a new copy of the disk?
<tamale> lemme see if i can look at the log/bootstrap.log file to get more deatils
<Belutz> sambagirl, HappyFool said the package name is kstars, try installing it and run it in gnome
<sambagirl> let me try this  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tamale> yeah i just hate usin up cd after cd lol
<HappyFool> EazyVG: i believe the ubuntu kernel is somewhat patched; i'm not sure that running stock kernels is such a good idea
<sambagirl> it says it want to remove gnome stuff
<sambagirl> it is in synaptik
<bob2> [LethAL] : no, it will be regenerated
<ccooke> tamale: it is actually possible to install from a corrupt disk if you have a network connection, but...
<HappyFool> sambagirl: what does it want to remove?
<EazyVG> HappyFool: inot plain vanilla, but the one with 5.10
<sambagirl> a bunch of things
<Belutz> sambagirl, it's ok
<sambagirl> what is ok?
<sambagirl> lol
<bob2> cmatheson: I don't know what you mean; I use procmail to filter mail on the machine running the imap server
<Belutz> sambagirl, lol :D
<esac> /etc/acpi/sleep.sh doesn't do anything. anybody know why ?
<ccooke> tamale: thankfully, Ubuntu is using the debian installer, which is *very* sendible. I've managed a complete and working install of Ubuntu from a cracked CD :-)
<_jason> I just tried setting sound to play on an even in xchat and it doesn't work.  Do I have to make it use ESD somehow?
<sambagirl> lol
<Belutz> sambagirl, you are trying to install kubuntu-desktop right?
<ulaas> is it safe to upgrade the colony5 to whats latest? Ok No answers. i did the upgrade and i will blame all of you out there if it breaks smthng. :)
<sambagirl> do this do that remove this remove that haha
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> i guess
<Belutz> lol
<tamale> if it's so sendible why does it keep erroring out
<HappyFool> EazyVG: i don't understand your question
<tamale> it's weird that there's so many media problems with linux..
<Belutz> sambagirl, cancel it
<sambagirl> i just wanted to look at the planaterium
<tamale> fedora and gentoo were both havin problems too
<ccooke> tamale: so many?
<sambagirl> i saw it in synaptic
<Belutz> sambagirl, try find kstars , and install it
<tamale> maybe i just have bad media.. but i make copies of windows discs on this media and it always works
<sambagirl> ok
<ccooke> tamale: media problems are almost always with the *disks*
<sambagirl> brb
<Belutz> sambagirl, do not install the kubuntu-desktop yet
<EazyVG> tamale: it's cause of licensing issues
<sambagirl> ok brb
<ulaas> tamale, which hardware?
<tamale> it's going onto a super micro dual pentium III server
<tamale> i was told to try gentoo
<tamale> but it's too advanced for me
<tamale> heh
<ccooke> tamale: on a server? *shudder*
<jowi> hi guys. "no soundcards found" after latest upgrade (hoary). alsa starts and reports [ok]  and restarts without errors. module snd_intel8x0 loaded.
<tamale> does ubuntu have decent server software support?
<ccooke> jowi: what chipset?
<tamale> or should i be looking elsewhere
<tamale> umm
<ccooke> jowi: Intel ICH6?
<tamale> http://www.supermicro.com/products/system/1U/6010/SYS-6010L.cfm
<sambagirl> anyone here ever hear of VistA? it is free medical system from NIH. They release it to public for medical people to use for consolidation of medical records and things.. i think now it might be cia trick to get into patients records.
<ccooke> tamale: what sort of software?
<sambagirl> now i thinking about it.
<jowi> ccooke: good question. Gericom laptop...
<sambagirl> but i think it runs on ubuntu
<ccooke> Ubuntu has everything Debian has, which makes it a very solid server platform.
<sambagirl> brb
<HappyFool> sambagirl: i'm selling mind-control-ray-stopping tinfoil hats at just $50 a-piece
<tamale> mainly just interested in runnin apache, an ftp server or two, and perhaps a couple game servers
<esac> because the cia cares about your medical records why ?
<jowi> ccooke: it always worked before so i never bothered checking which chipset was in use.
<tamale> ccooke:  that's what i heard
<graig> hello, i have a question about the evolution mail program in breezy.   is the Spam filtering option any better than it was in hoary?
<Belutz> sambagirl, i hope it's not windows vista :D
<ccooke> tamale: what are you going to run on this server?
<sambagirl> no it's for unix.
<tamale> mainly just interested in runnin apache, an ftp server or two, and perhaps a couple game servers
<Belutz> sambagirl, i was just joking :)
<esac> sambagirl: seriously, why do you think you (or any of us) are important enough to give a crap about our medical records?
<gn0me> Should I be getting updates every day for almost everything (I'm in Breezy)
<sambagirl> it is for actually another flavor i think. i forget. it was written in some obscure language like umm oh i forget/
<ccooke> tamale: right. Ubuntu or Debian will be perfect for that.
<sambagirl> well you should be.
<tamale> awesome
<jowi> ccooke: SiS something... should be 1039
<tamale> well i'll try another burn
<tamale> i guess
<tamale> *shrug*
<Belutz> :D
<ccooke> did it work in Hoary before?
<teh_pwner> sup people
<sambagirl> if they get it, they can find out about when you had first getting herpies, and they put it on Xtra and Entertainment :D
<[LethAL] > bob2, So how do I get the log if it's gonna be regenerated when I bot?
<UltrA> hi, i'm back from reading slashdot now :D
<jowi> ccooke: yes. up until yesterday when i updated
<ccooke> teh_pwner: Soylent Green?
<matrix> hrm i know a lethal :|
<[LethAL] > Do you?
<matrix> yeah
<matrix> he's a owner
<gn0me> Every week I have to download like 180mb of updates, just wondering if that's normal.
<ccooke> jowi: right. what's in /proc/asound/cards
<ccooke> jowi: ?
<[LethAL] > I know a matrix too
<[LethAL] > Not the same one... LOL
<tamale> should i finalize the cd?
<HappyFool> gn0me: maybe for breezy
<tamale> perhaps i shouldn't?
<gn0me> HappyFool: Yeah, ok.
<jowi> ccooke: sis7012
<mwright1night> wil kubuntu and edubuntu be released at the same time as ubuntu?
<esac> anybody know how i can put my laptop to sleep ? /etc/acpi/sleep.sh doesn't do it
<ccooke> tamale: usually you should.
<matrix> the lethal i know is sometimes on ares
<ZBlach> hi
<UltrA> tamale: do you wanna right more crap on it later?
<graig> does evolution have better spam filter in breezy?
<[LethAL] > matrix, Not me then
<ccooke> jowi: so alsa detects the card fine?
<tamale> not really.. but i finalized the last one and it's not workin
<Belutz> mwright1night, yes it will be
<ZBlach> hi [LethAL] , i'm back again
<esac> graig: evolution has whatever spam filter you install. if you are talking about the default, then no i believe it is still bogofilter
<[LethAL] > What was your problem ZBlach
<ZBlach> AP associatino
<ZBlach> **tion
<lllmanulll> graig, evolution's spam filter is fine, but you need to install spamassassin I think
<[LethAL] > Card type?
<ZBlach> Broadcom 4301
<[LethAL] > Oh um... I can't remember :(
<jowi> ccooke: seems like it. but alsactl can not load settings and alsamixer fails with error "snd_ctl_open failed for default: permission denied"
<ZBlach> my wireless networking would blink in and out of existance
<ccooke> jowi: very odd!
<graig> is there anything better than spam assassin?,  it totally misses the exact same emails every day.  theres one that is for perscription medicines, and the body of the email is exactly the same every day, and spamassassin misses it every day.
<ubuntu> hello all
<ccooke> jowi: I've not seen that one before, I'm afraid.
<PoTs> bob2:thx
<jowi> ccooke: sudo alsamixer seems to work.
<ccooke> jowi: what user are you running alsa as?
<shad0w1e> question: how do I set up a DNS server???
<nalioth> graig: train it
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, how badly? would it say connected but not rx/tx anything?
<ccooke> jowi: okay! maybe you've been dropped from the audio group
<ZBlach> exactly that
<ccooke> jowi: make a sec
<jowi> ccooke: seems like permissions have changed since the upgrade...
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, I got that on my rt2570 card... Now I'm using wired ethernet P
<mwright1night> is ku/edu/u/buntu still on target for Oct 13?
<mwright1night> Is the latest gnome 2.12 the versino shipping/
<ccooke> jowi: ls -l /dev/snd
<esac> i need help getting my laptop to go to sleep. ive tried pain meds, sleeping pills and /etc/acpi/sleep.sh and none of them seem to work
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, It's not PCI is it?
<nalioth> mwright1night: yes it is
<ZBlach> unfortunately, I can't run a 40ft eth. cable
<PoTs> does anyone know which repository i should use to install ncftp?
<ccooke> jowi: (you know about not pasting here, right?)
<ZBlach> no, its not PCI
<ccooke> !tell jowi about paste
<[LethAL] > PCMCIA or USB?
<nalioth> !ncftp
<ubotu> nalioth: I haven't a clue
<shad0w1e> question: how do I set up a DNS server???
<nalioth> !info !ncftp
<mwright1night> so evolution 2.4 as well,  sounds cool,  ANyone hooked the evo upto LDAP to see if it works properly resolving names as you type the first 3 letters/
<ZBlach> PCMCIA
<nalioth> !info ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: (A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:3.1.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 460 kB, Installed size: 1036 kB
<UltrA> !info
<[LethAL] > ZBlach, What I did with mine was unplug it, plug it back in and sudo ifup rausb0
<ubuntu> when upgrade to Breeze from Hoary Xorg don't work!!!! anyone has the same problem?
<Surak> seb128, there's something really wrong with latest librsvg - it's a revival of http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=2799
<UltrA> !info gmailfs
<graig> how do i train spam assassin?  just mark the email as junk in evolution??
<ubotu> gmailfs: (Use your GMail account as a filesystem), section universe/utils, is extra. Version: 0.3-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<jowi> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2743
<cowbud> is it possible to install some extra library to get ffmpeg in multiverse to have access to the mp3 codec..
<_jason> does anyone have sound wokring in xchat?
<benkong2> _jason; I do
<Answer> wokring: competitive stirfry
<UltrA> _jason:why do you need sound in a chat client though?
<ubuntu> anyone have problem when upgrading to Breeze?
<[LethAL] > _jason, you have to give it sounds to paly ;)
<[LethAL] > play*
<_jason> UltrA:  I want it to beep if someone says my name, but I set the beep sound and when I preview it it doesn't play
<ccooke> jowi: grep audio /etc/group
<[LethAL] > _jason, it uses your PC's internal beeper speaker
<mwright1night> What is likely to be lacking if I migrate from FC4 to unbuntu?
<[LethAL] > Does your PC beep when you turn it on?
<_jason> [LethAL] :  oh that may be why
<benkong2> _jason; select beep on extea words and then select the sound in preferences
<mwright1night> SO far on the surface ubuntu seems pretty good
<[LethAL] > mwright1night, Well, you'll have better support :P
<NsOmNiAc> ccooke thanks again for helping me this morning
<ccooke> jowi: do you see yourself there?
<rawiramdhan> what do I need to type if i wnat to connect to a ftp server trough mozilla firefox browser?
<ccooke> NsOmNiAc: no problem
<jowi> ccooke: nope, wrong user listed
<[LethAL] > rawiramdhan, ftp.<address>
<ccooke> jowi: there you go.
<[LethAL] > ftp://<address>*
<ccooke> jowi: sudo gedit /etc/fstab and add yourself :-)
<mwright1night> Will the next version be May?
<_jason> benkong2, [LethAL]  ; no wait still makes no sense.  It should play the sound when I preview it.  yet I hear nothing D:
<rawiramdhan> and where my username and password
<jowi> ccooke: cheers for the help. so easy when you get some pointers ;)
<kramer__> rawiramdhan: fireftp
<mwright1night> Ubuntu probably has a tighter release schedule than FC4
<[LethAL] > _jason, You get sound elsewhere?
<_jason> [LethAL] :  yes in gnome and mplayer totem etc
<Belutz> rawiramdhan, ftp://user:password@address
<benkong2> _jason; do you hear sounds when you boot?
<[LethAL] > Odd
<rawiramdhan> thanx:D traying it right now
<ccooke> jowi: no problem
<benkong2> my sounds are in /usr/share/sounds/ those are what I use
<GDorn> rawiramdhan:  you probably can leave off the password and have it ask you for one
<benkong2> you may need to move them to ~/.xchat2/sounds/
* jowi reboots to see if it stick
<_jason> benkong2:  ok I will try that, but I'd still expect to ehar something when i preview... I sthere someway to make sure it is using ESD?
<benkong2> _jason; no it uses your configured sound
<rawiramdhan> its ftp://username:password@adress
<rawiramdhan> thanx evereyrone:D
<benkong2> _jason; one other thing I did in the preferences there is a default directory set to your home .xchat I did change that to /usr/share/sounds
<concept10> Anyone notice performance decrease after recent breezy updates?  sluggishness?
<lsuactiafner> concept10 : prolly like 200 programs running in the background you dont need @ all
<_jason> benkong2:  you have "automatic" set right, not "external program"?
<daved> could someone tell me how to install ubuntu from debootstrap? i'm trying to do it inside a child xen domain
<lsuactiafner> liek init
<benkong2> _jason; yes automatic
<olcan> help, I'm trying to login as root to install nvidia driver but the psswd doesn't check
<ScatterBrain> When did Oo2 (1.9.7) get put into Universe?
<MadpilotPPC> olcan, use sudo, and your own pw
<_jason> benkong2:  let me try what you suggested and restart xchat then
<scribbles> whats the command to list processes
<benkong2> _jason; I use /usr/share/sounds/gnibbles/life.wav
<olcan> let me see
<MadpilotPPC> !tell olcan about sudo
<concept10> lsuactiafner, nope, just rebooted after upgrade.. 2 major apps open, thunderbird and xchat
<svref> Just trying Ubuntu for the first time for a friend's computer ... I gotta say this was the right choice for a total computer newbie.  He may actually understand how things work!
<lsuactiafner> olcan : there are packages for nvidia, tho i prefer the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and no apt-get
<benkong2> scribbles; ps
<WiFiTux> what other webmail software is popular like openwebmail?
<lsuactiafner> concept10 : ps auxww ; uptime ; free -m
<scribbles> thx
<olcan> when I type sudo a bunch of commands appear
<alex_> hey. does anyone know how to mount another computers hard drive in ubuntu
<alex_> over network
<scribbles> alex_: you'll have to use samba for that I think
<lsuactiafner> sudo sh nvidia-bleh
<scribbles> www.ubuntuguide.org has the instructions
<fizzle> hey for some reason when i add stuff to my ~/.Xdefaults file the settings arent being applied
<_jason> benkong2:  still not working... oh well.  thanks for the info all the same
<lsuactiafner> tell olcan about nvidia
<nalioth> scribbles: please dont advise the guide
<lsuactiafner> !tell olcan about nvidia
<MadpilotPPC> olcan, see the msg ubotu sent you for information on sudo use
<concept10> lsuactiafner,  14:57:38 up 39 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.21, 0.73, 0.84...it has to be something
<ZBlach> hrm. i've configured my wireless card using iwconfig. How can I save the settings permanently?
<benkong2> hmmm, did you try moving  a sound from /usr/share/sounds to your home dir?
<concept10> lsuactiafner, Mem:           440        246        193          0          7         89
<lsuactiafner> concept10 : dont paste
<lsuactiafner> concept10 : run top
<benkong2> _jason; then chown user:user user is yourusername
<lsuactiafner> and watch whats leeching your cpu
<ghb> The installation hangs when booting the kernel. =(
<GDorn> mmm.  free beer.
<cmatheson> ZBlach: you can use /etc/network/interfaces
<cmatheson> ZBlach: try man 5 interfaces
<benkong2> _jason; sorry I couldn't help
<mwaba> I have one question: After i press Alt+ctrl+F1 i change to the command thingy i then "cd" to my mp3 folder however, how do i start playing a mp3 file?
<olcan> this is what I get sh: nvidia-bleh: No such file or directory
<scribbles> nalioth: sorry, is it not complete?
<_jason> benkong2:  was "then chown user:user user is yourusername" for me?
<concept10> lsuactiafner, it has to be something regarding recent xorg update
<benkong2> _jason; yes
<GDorn> !beer
<ubotu> GDorn: I haven't a clue
<MadpilotPPC> !tell mwaba about mp3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell scribbles about ubuntuguide
<_jason> benkong2:  chown the sound files?
<scribbles> !tell scribbles about ubuntuguide
<WiFiTux> anyone?
<benkong2> _jason; just a test sound file that you move to your home dir.
<ZBlach> so, there's no "Save All Settings Like This" command?
<MadpilotPPC> olcan, "nvidia-blah" is unlikely to be the actual filename...
<_jason> benkong2:  k
<scribbles> ahh
<nalioth> scribbles: if you'll look to your msg windows, you'll see it twice now
<benkong2> _jason; when in preferences do you see default sound directory?
<mwaba> I can already play mp3s when i'm in gnome, i just wanted to know how to do that when running a terminal session.
<scribbles> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<lsuactiafner> mwaba : mplayer *
<benkong2> _jason; sould say Sound files directory
<vengeful> play mp3s in a terminal session?
<lsuactiafner> mwaba : i use mp3blaster in the console
<douglas> I want to build a module/driver for my wireless card, and when I run the make script it says: Makefile:8: /lib/modules/2.6.12-8-386/build/.config: No such file or directory?
* vengeful scratches head
<_john> what are some good .iso burning applications for mac os x?  my friend wants to use some live cds
<nalioth> mwaba: mpg321
<GDorn> *sigh*  vnc is not a terminal.  I'm a little worried about it being called that.
<nalioth> johns^: let him use Disk Utility
<WiFiTux> webmail software?
<butcherbird> mwaba: either of those will work you can also play playlists
<vengeful> dunno..isnt there a mac os channel to ask in?
<mwaba> Erm... so what should i type? "mpg321" and then the name of the file?
<cevizoglu> _john, OS X cannot properly burn an ubuntu linux iso
<ZBlach> how to install a .tar.bz2 file?
<benkong2> _jason; click on the beep event then in the lower part that says Sound file browse to /usr/share/sounds/gnibbles/life.wav
<olcan> it worked, but now it tells me to close x sever, how do I do that?
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, Why is that ?
<_jason> benkong2:  yep just did that, no success
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, u there? this is me shin_Gouki!! from linux this time :))))))))))
<benkong2> _jason; that should make the sound appear next to the beep
<lsuactiafner> ZBlach : tar -jxf file.tar.bz2 ; cd file-something-version ; ./configure & make & make install
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, not sure why, but data will be missing from part of the cd
<_jason> benkong2:  it's there, but when I hit play I hear nothing
<ghb> Can someone help me? The preinstallation hangs the computer (it's a laptop).
<nalioth> cevizoglu: really?
<vengeful> which laptop?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ZBlach about cli
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, I guess it depends which software you use, I did suceed a lot of times (never failed, actually)
<GDorn> ghb:  hangs where?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: congratulations, friend
<lsuactiafner> !tell lsuactiafner about cli
<olcan> MadpilotPPC, it worked, but now it tells me to close x sever, how do I do that?
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, which software are you using?  Disk Utility?  Toast?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth i did make it!! i have ixewm , now & mozilla & xchat, its coooool ^^
<benkong2> _jason; and you closed xchat and restarted?
<GDorn> !tell me about vnc
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, both
<Tortel> !tell me about toast
<ghb> GDorn: I insert the CD, boots, press ENTER and then it says "Uncompressing the kernel... OK, booting the kernel."
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, and it worked for you with both?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: welcome to the next level
<ja1> hi!
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, Yes, IIRC
<lsuactiafner> !tell lsuactiafner about toast
<ghb> GDorn: After displaying that, nothing else happen...
<mwaba> I tried the mpg321 command but it says "command not found"
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, I'm sure I tried with Disk Utility
<_jason> benkong2:  still nothing
<benkong2> _jason; can you use nautilus go to the /usr/share/sounds dir and play one of the wav files?
<nalioth> mwaba: install it
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, Not sure with Toast
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i have to thank u , & also the very nice person : "kemik" he gave me a "low level" ubuntuu guide for SOHO systems with small HW, thx a lot :)
<_jason> benkong2:  yes I hear it in totem
<lsuactiafner> mwaba : apt-get install mpg321
<Ubuntu> !wlan
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Ubuntu
<nalioth> OSX questions need to go to ##apple or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ubuntu> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : was checking those howtos, good to read them, even i learn things
<benkong2> _jason;  that's strange
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, that's odd, Disk Utility would crash when I tried to burn a warty and a hoary iso... on 10.3.8 and 10.2.8
<_jason> benkong2:  lol I jsut set it to use external program and it opened totem just fine
<mwaba> Okie
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, Weird, I never got this problem...
<lsuactiafner> thanks nalioth
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, Toast 6 titanium would burn the iso but it would have major errors preventing software install from working
<Ubuntu> where can i get wlan help?
<mwaba> So, the command would be something like "mpg321 Will Smith - Switch.mp3"?
<benkong2> _jason;  on the general tab do you have beep on extra highlighted words or beep on channel message checked?
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, I guess you tried to download the same ISO again and check md5 ?
<cevizoglu> lllmanulll, I burned the same iso from linux and it worked fine
<_jason> beep on highlighted
<_jason> benkong2:  beep on highlighted
<lllmanulll> cevizoglu, Curious... But I believe it is a local problem, since I never heard of this before
<benkong2> _jason; ok is your _jason in there and check beep on channel message
<GDorn> !tell me about NIS
<Ubuntu> where can i get wlan help?
<Ubuntu> where can i get wlan help?
<nalioth> Ubuntu: watch your enter key, it seems to be stuck
<_jason> benkong2:  ok just did that (_jason)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ubuntu about repeat
<benkong2> _jason;
<_jason> benkong2:  nope
<GDorn> !tell me about ypbind
<benkong2> _jason; leave it set and maybe when you reboot it'll work. That's all I did
<_jason> benkong2:  I also don't get sound in flash player... it's probably related
<nalioth> ubotu: tell GDorn about msg the bot
<_jason> benkong2:  ok, thanks again
<benkong2> _jason; np wish I could help
<nalioth> you guys quit sniping at ubotu. there is a list of his commands on the web
<cmatheson> mwaba: you'd have to escape the spaces or put quotes around the filename after the mpg321
<mwaba> Okie
<mwaba> Thanks alot.
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ghb> What happens when you boot with "linux acpi=off"?
<nalioth> you guys read the website and quit !guessing
<sorush20> guys I can't log in as the admin user in samba in KDE, can someone help, it asks for the admin pass I type it in and it doesn't allow access..
<mwaba> LOL! i now have a major problem, i know how to start the file but don't know how to stop ot.
<GDorn> can ubuntu use NIS to handle logins controlled from a central debian server?
<nalioth> mwaba: try 'q' or ctrl-c
<mwaba> Thanks for that.
<mwaba> Worked.
<mwaba> Thanks alot guys.
<mwaba> Bye
<Answer> how to change the root password?  what if i'm not in sudoers group?
<Answer> how to change the root password?  what if i'm not in sudoers group?
<ScatterBrain> Answer: in Ubuntu you need to be amemeber of the 'adm' group to run sudo.
<nalioth> Answer: dont repeat
<butcherbird> Answer: no root password
<kbrooks> butcherbird: you can set one
<Answer> Can't I do some magical sudo su - type stuff?
<butcherbird> Answer: but you shouldnt activate it
<Answer> butcherbird:  It is activated already and I don't know it.
<ScatterBrain> Answer you should be able to "sudo passwd", give your password and then change root's password from there.
<Answer> hmm how about sudo passwd root
<Shin_Gouki> hi i want to change the refreshrate of my icewm desktop, i did change "xorg.conf" what do i need to do now?
<FhaeTon> Does Ubuntu 64 have SLI support or does the 1386 have SLI support?
<Answer> How can I add myself to the adm group?
<Answer> sudo usermod ?
<Tortel> probably
<esac> is software suspend 2 built into the default breezy install ?
<tamale> gah!   now it's handing at "retrieving vim"
<tamale> 6% on the installing the base system
<tamale> hanging at
<GDorn> is there a terminal server for ubuntu that isn't vnc?  I'm not real excited about the idea of having to stay logged in with a locked screen...  plus, it'd be nice to allow someone to be on my computer while remotely connected, like with terminal services under win2k3
<sorush20> how do I enable root access for samba configuration
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i restart the x?
<ScatterBrain> Answer: you shoud be by default
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Shin_Gouki> thx  lethal!
<Answer> ScaterBrain: If I weren't by default, how would I add myself to the adm group?  sudo usermod something?
<Shin_Gouki> :)
<tamale> that's it.. i'm convinced this cd-rom drive just sucks major arse
<tamale> i'll hook up a different one for my install
<ScatterBrain> Answer: don't think you can...
<[LethAL] > tamale, install from iso files
<tamale> i am lethal
<[LethAL] > tamale, no, the ones on the hdd
<esac> GDorn: ltsp.sourceforge.net
<propagandhi> cant u add yourself with groupadd or something like that
<ScatterBrain> Answer: without hacking anyway.
<[LethAL] > tamale, as in expert install and then choose the iso-scan and load-iso (or something) modules
<tamale> what, copy the iso's to the disk first?
<tamale> hmm
<FhaeTon> which do I choose for primary network interface: eth0: nVidia Corp 0057 or eth1: Marvell Tech Grp. Gigabit Ethernet 10/100?
<propagandhi> or you can do it with webmin
<GDorn> oh, I thought ltsp was just a way to boot over PXe.  I'll hafta take a closer look.  Thanks.
<tamale> i just wish it'd work
<tamale> this is the third distro i've tried
<tamale> hah
<[LethAL] > tamale, strangely enough, same here
<esac> tamale: are you sure your computer isn't borked ?
<[LethAL] > However I didn't know how to get the other 2 on the net
<tamale> no, but how would i know
<FhaeTon> admins must be out
<tamale> i got pretty far with gentoo
<tamale> but when i got to compiling my own kernel i realized i was in over my head and gave up
<tamale> then tried fedory.. couldn't even get to the install screen
<jowi> ccooke: was occupied in skype for awhile. adding the users to the audio group worked like a charm. no idea why they had dissappeared from there. thanks again.
<tamale> fedora
<esac> why were you compiling your own kernel? the genkernel should have been just fine
<tamale> that's just it
<tamale> the emerge kept bombin out
<esac> ubuntu really is the best choice tho
<Shin_Gouki> hi is there a apt-get command for installing firefox??
<tamale> said it was supposed to create a symbolic link
<tamale> and it wasn't
<mahangu> Shin_Gouki, apt-get install firefox
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<tamale> so 'genkernel all' just failed immediately
<mahangu> firefox is the debian package name
<mahangu> oh wait
<mahangu> not sure
<mahangu> do an apt-cache search firefox first
<tamale> ugh i'll have to look into it later i guess
<tamale> thx everyone
<tamale> peace
<mahangu> nalioth, gotit
<mahangu> :)
<olcan> how can I check if I installed the nvidia driver correctlly, becuse I did the log out, control alt backspace, and there was no splash?
* jowi waves goodnight
<gearry> how can I get nautilus to provide me with the standard desktop icons: home, trash, etc.?
<sorush20> how do I share a printer from my ubuntu machine to the windows machine.. I don't think I need samba, am I right or wrong?
<gearry> they seem to be removed by default in ubuntu
<lllmanulll> gearry, You mean on the desktop ?
<fantasai> how do I put the computer on standby?
<cmatheson> sorush20:you will need to share it w/ samba unless you install cups on your windoze box
<lllmanulll> fantasai, Not sure your hardware can support this, but try Log out --> Suspend
<ghb> If I install Ubuntu by booting it with parameter "linux acpi=off noacpi", does that mean that I will have no power manager on my laptop? 0.o
<fantasai> lllmanulll: I have the option to "hibernate"
<fantasai> lllmanulll: but that's not what I want
<lsuactiafner> olcan : you cant install the driver without exiting X first.
<gearry> lllmanulll: yes, on the desktop
<fantasai> lllmanulll: I want to suspend with the RAM still going, not suspend to disk
<lllmanulll> fantasai, What is the difference ?
<gearry> but I just found the FAQ on that, so I may be all set
<lsuactiafner> olcan : and you need to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf , look for nv change to nvidia
<fantasai> lllmanulll: suspend to disk copies the RAM to the hard disk and shuts down completely
<scribbles> Oct 03 16:25:09.131 [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You must fix this to proceed.
<scribbles> how do I fix that?
<[LethAL] > scribbles, did you install the package?
<lllmanulll> fantasai, I see, sorry I don't know how to do that :)
<scribbles> yea I installed from apt-get
<[LethAL] > scribbles, it should run itself
<scribbles> a few days ago, and I just typed tor in terminal
<fantasai> lllmanulll: suspend will just shut down all computer processes and tell the computer to feed just enough power to keep the RAM going
<[LethAL] > scribbles, it's a daemon, I have it running here
<fantasai> lllmanulll: basically, the computer goes to sleep
<lllmanulll> gearry, I don't know whether there is an easy option, but you can change this from gconf
<scribbles> strange.
<fantasai> lllmanulll: I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, I can't figure out where the power management is
<fantasai> lllmanulll: before that, I ran gentoo, where I could just type 'apm -s' and the computer would go to sleep
<scribbles> is there permissions i need to set on the dir?
<lllmanulll> gearry, System tools --> GConf editor
* fantasai doesn't want to shut down every time she wants to move the laptop
<[LethAL] > scribbles, It has its own user... just add 127.0.0.1 9050 as a SOCKS proxy in any app you want torifying, but don't bother with it on this irc server
<lllmanulll> gearry, Then apps/nautilus/desktop
<lllmanulll> gearry, Then tick the boxes you need
<lllmanulll> gearry, got it ?
<scribbles> well I need privoxy don't I?
<lllmanulll> fantasai, have you tried installing apm on Ubuntu ?
<[LethAL] > scribbles, It's a http proxy, you don't need it but it's highly recommended
<[LethAL] > It blocks ads for one
<scribbles> yea I use it in windows
<scribbles> I'm new to linux
<sorush20> should iran be able to produce reactor grade uranium, using ubuntu software
<[LethAL] > sorush20, I doubt it
<ghb> Does anyone know how well Ubuntu works with laptops?
<scribbles> ghb: I installed it yesterday on my friends laptop just fine
<lllmanulll> ghb, Quite well :) Depends which ones
<scribbles> sound didn't auto recognize though
<lllmanulll> ghb, If the laptop is actually supported, it just rocks
<propagandhi> ghb: it works wonderfully with my current HP laptop, and worked perfectly with my Dell Inspiron 5150 when i had it
<_jason> ghb:  ubuntu hoary is running fine right now on my inspiron 8200
<benkong2> scribbles; I am running it on an HP zv5000 with no problems
<olcan> lsuactiafner, how do I change that
<butcherbird> ghb: ubuntu would be my distro of choice for a laptop
<fantasai> lllmanulll, it's installed
<ghb> Well, I'm facing some problems with my laptop...
<fantasai> lllmanulll, but it's not built into the kernel
<fantasai> lllmanulll, the kernel uses ACPI, I guess
<lllmanulll> fantasai, Ah, I see, well then you need to recompile it :)
<fantasai> but there has *got* to be a UI for this somewhere, it's just that basic
<org__> what package do i need so my gnome tabs hilights or lets say flashes?
<fantasai> uh, no
<scribbles> lethal
<scribbles> what does that mean though
<fantasai> you use either ACPI or APM
<fantasai> but not both
<[LethAL] > Ya
<scribbles> should I reinstall it?
<benkong2> scribbles; try www.linuxonlaptops.com
<lllmanulll> fanopanic, Or try to use acpi -- I'm not really familiar with standby modes
<[LethAL] > No no, it should be allready running now
<scribbles> how do i check
<sorush20> how can I make an official ubuntu wiki
<[LethAL] > Um... I forgot :(
<lllmanulll> sorush20, You mean create a new page on the wiki ?
<simonp> hi. how can i downgrade a packaged kernel? Or is it possible to keep 2 versions at the same time?
<propagandhi> ps -aux | grep tor?
<Shin_Gouki> cool! my ubuntu is only 580 MB WITH GUI :D
<[LethAL] > That's the one, thanks propagandhi
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, well done!
<propagandhi> not a worry, i was questioning myself there
<[LethAL] > Hehe
<org__> shall i ask it again?
<Bnonny> query: lt_modem.ko and lt_serial.ko in linux-restricted-modules
<sorush20> lllmanulll: yes..
<Bnonny> why are they not in Breezy, but they are in Hoary?
<Shin_Gouki> was damn hard work, also mozilla+firefox did take about 120 MB of this
<ghb> Is it okay to disable ACPI when running Ubuntu on a laptop?
<scribbles> 115       7221  0.0  2.0   8508  6648 ?        S    01:15   0:23 /usr/sbin/tor
<scribbles>    ????
<scribbles> is that it?
<[LethAL] > I'd say so
<lllmanulll> sorush20, Well I guess you just need to subscribe with a username/password, and you can create the page you want
<org__> what package do i need so my gnome tabs hilights or lets say flashes?
<Devin_> hi
<lllmanulll> sorush20, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<scribbles> so tor sets itself to run on boot?
<[LethAL] > Yeah
<Devin_> any1 knows if mono debugger works with the default breezy kernel?
<scribbles> now I need to configure privoxy
<kemik> org__:  i think that'll be implemented in breezy
<[LethAL] > scribbles, you remember how to?
<kemik> org__:  so just hold til the 13th
<scribbles> no
<propagandhi> kemik: you're right, it is implemented
<scribbles> I remember there's a socks4a forwarding line that gets added
<org__> kemcco_home, 13th of this month?
<org__> kemik*
<kemik> org__:  yes
<[LethAL] > scribbles, yup
<org__> and why i should wait
<org__> it was working before
<kemik> org__:  because it's not really stable yet
<org__> kemik did you understand what i mean exactly
<[LethAL] > scribbles, add "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ." to the top of /etc/privoxy/config
<[LethAL] > :D
<[LethAL] > With the dot, that's important
<kemik> org__:  say if your nick is highlighted the gnome-taskbar for xchat will flash aswell?
<scribbles> done
<kemik> org__:  or an action occurs in a gaim window etc ?
<scribbles> so now I just need to configure firefox and gaim and what not
<[LethAL] > scribbles, yeah, there's info on the site for both them
<[LethAL] > http://tor.eff.org
<ghb> If I can't install ACPI on my laptop with Ubuntu, does that mean that my battery will be consumed in an instance?
<olcan> lsuactiafner, it still appears nv
<propagandhi> breezy is very close to stable now, I currently have no issues, although i know there are people who may
<kemik> propagandhi:  yeah.. and i think it's better to recommend them to wait
<[LethAL] > propagandhi, I don't have any either :D
<scribbles> I installed breezy two days ago, first linux install I didn't erase within 2 hours
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i updated my sources.list file to point to breezy instead of hoary and then did killall kde then when i tried to apt-get update it didnt work, so now im stuck without a display manager, so i have to run off a live cd. can anyone help? i think its my sources.list file.
<kemik> only 10days
<propagandhi> absolutely, i'm not recommending anyone to upgrade
<kemik> ...
<MikeStyle> i heard breezy was incredible
<kemik> when you speak of the devil...
<kemik> ;)
<propagandhi> but i've been on breezy for months now
<propagandhi> and it rocks
<kemik> propagandhi:  living on the edge ;)
<propagandhi> seriosuly, I'm normally very conservative when getting into any unstable branch
<scribbles> lethal: have you setup SwitchProxy for firefox?
<kemik> MikeStyle:  why did you killall kde?
<Lars_G> short one.
<propagandhi> but i havent had any major concerns at all with breezy
<kemik> MikeStyle:  anyway, what's the error wehn trying to apt-get update? paste on pastebin
<ghb> *yaaay* My first installation of Ubuntu just finished. ^^
<[LethAL] > yay
<Lars_G> if I "sudo perl -MCPAN -e 'shell'" it's more logical to use /root/.cpan than /home/<me>/.cpan isn't it?
* [LethAL]  applauds ghb
<kemik> propagandhi:  i tried somewhere in the middle of summer.. left me with a nonworking X
<org__> It doesn't flash!
<Lars_G> Seveas: Hi there, how's life?
<ghb> Now I just need to download 422 updates... =/
<MikeStyle> kemik, i read it on some instructions to killall kde
<butcherbird> MikeStyle: if you had any repos added other than univers and multiverse you might need to comment them out
<kbrooks> MikeStyle: do you remember the link?
<MikeStyle> uhm let me check
<propagandhi> kemik: thats tough, but i doubt you'd see that now
<MikeStyle> i googled how to install from hoary to breezy
<kbrooks> MikeStyle: which result did you choose?
* Lars_G can't wait for Breezy to hit final.
<mattyJ> is there anyway to open multiple totem players?
<Buuyo^> Hey. Firefox seems to be bugged out :|
<MikeStyle> uhm
<MikeStyle> it was a forum kbrooks :(
<MikeStyle> and the admin posted how to do it so i figured why not
<Buuyo^> I just apt-get upgraded it, and now it has an XUL error when I try to download a file.
<kbrooks> MikeStyle: ubuntu forums?
<[LethAL] > Uh-oh... X update!
<MikeStyle> kbrooks, im not sure, i think so
<joaospinto> ppl i have a great problem!
<org__> where can i find the configuration file of gnome?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i need a GUI HTML Browser which uses LOW HW resources for Icewm , ideas?
<joaospinto> when the synatic package manager searchs for ubuntu updates
<joaospinto> it searches in the wrong website
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, Galeon?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: links2
<[LethAL] > nalioth, he said GUI
<Seveas> org__, .gnome .gconfd .gnome2 .gnome2-private (in your homedir)
<joaospinto> i think that website has a space in the midle and he doesnt use the space
<joaospinto> :S
<Seveas> Shin_Gouki, dillo
<nalioth> levis: links2 -g will open a graphical interface
<joaospinto> anyone can help me?????
<nalioth> [LethAL] : you should look into the capabilities of links2
<Seveas> joaospinto, check your sources.list
<org__> I can't find .gnome
<joaospinto> how do i do that?
<propagandhi> joaospinto: paste your sources.list file in the pastebin
<Seveas> !tell joaospinto about sources
<Shin_Gouki> seveeas do u plz have an apt command?
<[LethAL] > nalioth, maybe I was being confused with lynx, but I thought they were both text-mode
<kemik> 'lu Shin_Gouki
<nalioth> [LethAL] : links2 has a graphical mode
<joaospinto> how do i open the sources.list
<kemik> any luck with getting yuor system running?
<joaospinto> where is it?
<org__> http://java-gnome.sourceforge.net/docs/javadoc/org/gnu/gnome/App.html#flash(String) see here Seveas do you know what does that means exactly pls??
<Seveas> Shin_Gouki, apt-get install dillo
<[LethAL] > nalioth, you just said LD
<joaospinto> /etc/sources.list ?
<propagandhi>  '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<org__> Seveas, and my gnome doesn't do the flash thingy, when someone sent me msg in the gaim, it doesn't even flash to me.
<kemik> org__:  do you know how to code Java ?
<nalioth> [LethAL] : is it bigger than a breadbox?
<joaospinto> tkz!!
<Seveas> org__, that's new in 2.12
<org__> kemik no
<Seveas> so you need breezy for that
<org__> Seveas, yes it's new
<kemik> org__:  its a api for some class someone published
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me get wireless working with 5.10?
<[LethAL] > Scuse me nalioth?
<kemik> org__:  are you running Breezy ?
<org__> whats the new Seveas ??
<Seveas> org__, that page is for java programmers, so useless for you
<org__> kemik, what is breezy for gods sake
<nalioth> [LethAL] : i have no idea what you're talking about
<Seveas> org__, that's new in 2.12 <-- the flashing
<org__> Seveas, do you know what i mean..
<kbrooks> MikeStyle: this: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=65368 ?
<org__> Seveas, i mean i want if someone sent me msg on gaim it flashes like old days on fc4
<Seveas> org__, do you even know it yourself?
<kemik> org__:   you need Breezy (or the new Gnome release) for the flashing
<pr0tocol> what's going on everyone?
<benplaut> nalioth: bot
<org__> kemik, in fc4 it's the new gnome there?
<org__> Seveas, I need to know that someone msgs me:(
<joaospinto> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<joaospinto> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<org__> thats all
<benplaut> nalioth: are you a bot?
<kemik> org__:  no, that would be anohter windowmanager
<joaospinto> i think it opens without the
<nalioth> benplaut: no i'm just lost
<Seveas> org__, then upgrade to breezy
<Seveas> see the topiv
<joaospinto> without the space
<Seveas> topic
<org__> Seveas, how can i do that
<Seveas> see the topic <----------
<org__> kemik, i'm in gnome now, how do you want me to be in another windowmanager
<joaospinto> ppl anyone knows why??
<kemik> jeez
<org__> Seveas, i'm too noob for that, i want some one to feed-help me
<org__> spoon-feed
<org__> haha
<Seveas> org__, that page does that
<pr0tocol> joaospinto, what's the problem you're having?
<thechitowncubs> who here runs at 1600x1200?
<Seveas> joaospinto, because that's how repositories work
<org__> Seveas, and do you recommend me to upgrade to breezy
<org__> breezy = a window manager that is??
<kbrooks> no
<joaospinto> it always gives me an error when it searches in the sources website
<kemik> i'd recommend yuo to wait til it's stable
<org__> kemik do u recommend me that?
<kemik> ie: on the 13th
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, I run a higher res... :P
<joaospinto> seveas how can i correct the prob?
<kbrooks> breezy = next ver of ubuntu
<butcherbird> org__: breezy = ubuntu 5.10
<thechitowncubs> pr0tocol, what ??
<org__> kemik, ok but why in fc4 the tabs flashes and here no?
<org__> butcherbird, AHA!
<kemik> org__:  and i'd recommend you to read *alot* about linux and ubuntu in particular
<Seveas> joaospinto, go to winehq and get the correct sources.list lines...
<org__> butcherbird, man u less words but you helpful
<joaospinto> is there any alternative or something to that website?
<org__> butcherbird, so what i'm using now??
<pr0tocol> joaospinto, then it could be that the source doesn't exist anymore
<kemik> org__:  probably hoary (5.04)
<org__> kemik what i didnt understand this
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, I'm using a higher resolution
<org__> kemik how did u know
<org__> u magical
<butcherbird> sorry server prob
<joaospinto> winehq? this isnt related with winehq :P its related with synaptic packages
<thechitowncubs> pr0tocol, ya what is it
<propagandhi> I am glad Opera finally went free. Is anyone else using it
<kemik> are you trolling ?
<bipolar> joaospinto, even the wine in those repos is out of date
<GhostFreeman> Someone have ubotu tell me about /etc/fstab
<joaospinto> protocol i wrote it just a few time ago
<org__> kemik It's not about the ubuntu believe me, it's only the WM
<joaospinto> maybe
<[LethAL] > propagandhi, I probably would but I'm on Gnome
<bipolar> joaospinto, might as well build your own from source
<joaospinto> what is ur source?
<org__> not trolling im joking for sense of homer
<thechitowncubs> propagandhi, no it doesn't look good in gnome for me
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, 1792x1344
<propagandhi> oh, damn
<shawnz> <3 Seveas for gksu-1.3.0-1ubuntu10seveas1
<shawnz> =p
<thechitowncubs> what size of a monitor?
<sambagirl> anyone familiar if openwebmail will run under ubuntu?
<org__> its not about breezy
<org__> its about the wm
<bipolar> joaospinto, I installed the wine from the wine.sf.net repo and it's the same version as the ubuntu universe one.
<org__> or the gaim
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, 19 inches
<org__> im not sure
<thechitowncubs> Seveas, what is different in your version of gksu
<bipolar> joaospinto, I'm building the latest from source now.
<kemik> org__:  and gnome is a newer version in breezy
<joaospinto> can u copy your sources.list file?
<Seveas> shawnz, how the *@@! did you know that?
<org__> i cant install gnome in hoery?
<thechitowncubs> pr0tocol, holy shit, i have a 19 inch and i tried to run at 1600 but it was really hard on my eyes
<org__> the newer gnome
<scribbles> heh, you can set APT to use Tor
<shawnz> Seveas, just saw it in my apt-get, so i looked at changelog.Debian.gz
<propagandhi> i'm gonna make a bold statement, but i like opera's mail client better than thunderbird
<[LethAL] > thechitowncubs, I have a 19" and I use 1280x960 :)
<NsOmNiAc> any way to quickly troubleshoot why you can no longer play mp3's when I was able to before ? I don't remember making any changes but other sounds work fine
<org__> kemik how can i know which version of gnome i have?
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, re-enabled the semi-transparency thing -- i like it :)
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, heh
<joaospinto> bipolar can u copy me ur sources.list ?
<shawnz> indeed
<GNULinuxer> 'ubotu Breezy
<thechitowncubs> maybe its because it was only able to perform at 60hz
<shawnz> that transparency thing ruled
<pr0tocol> thechitowncubs, mine is working on 60 Hertz as well
<kemik> org__:  google is your friend... or someone else in this channel perhaps
<Seveas> org__, system -> about gnome
<shawnz> anyway
<org__> Seveas, thanks
<joaospinto> ups
<joaospinto> lol
<bipolar> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<pr0tocol> lol @ kemik
<joaospinto> those lines are for wine
<bipolar> pos
<joaospinto> yeh
<org__> 2.10.0
<joaospinto> shall i uncomment the other lines?
<GhostFreeman> I need help mounting an AF partition
<Shin_Gouki> kemik! ur from france? lu?= salut? ur LOW level install guide was COOOL!! :)
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  nah im not french ;)
<Shin_Gouki> kemik ur guide did rock! i create a 580 MB system with 120 MB size taken from mozilla& mozilla firefox!!
<kbrooks> kemik: link to the guide
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  nice to hear :) i hope it's not too much load time either
<nalioth> kemik: are you withholding from the wiki?
<kemik> no no
<kemik> i didnt write it
<kemik> settle down
<kemik> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<Shin_Gouki> kemik, xchat is fast , terminals also fast...now i need a fast browser.. ...somemone said: dillo but its... NOt what i need
<kbrooks> kemik: that aside, please link
<kemik> Shin_Gouki:  lynx or links would be fast ;)
<kemik> but only textbased :(
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: links2
<cagliostro> hi all, where can I find the cursor theme of gnome used by default on ubuntu?
<Shin_Gouki> links2?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: links2 offers graphics
<Shin_Gouki> i try apt!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shin_Gouki about sources
<GhostFreeman> I am trying to write a substantially large tarball to an AF partition, and it keeps telling me "Permission Denied"
<GhostFreeman> how do I resolve this?
<Shin_Gouki> is links2 better then dillo?
<rawiramdhan> How can I change and save my xterm color?
<rawiramdhan> I'm using ion3, I dont know if this changes the config file
<cagliostro> anyone can help about ubuntu cursor theme?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: use them both
<rawiramdhan> How can I change and save my xterm color?
<rawiramdhan> I'm using ion3, I dont know if this changes the config file
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, no i need more :/ just view a few wikipedia pages...
<michael__> How do I install Java on Ubuntu
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: can you compile?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, firefox is nice...but the rendering eninge is too slow...
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell michael__ about javadeb
<nalioth> ubotu: tell michael__ about javadeb
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth,  yes i can compile
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: then visit www.twibrightlabs.com and get the source for links2. when you configure it, enable graphics and javascript
<DJLarZ> I have a problem: I can't access the internet from ubuntu.. I run a multi-operating system, and it works fine on WinXP. I use a regular ethernetcord. I have tried to input "eth0" in the network thingie in ubuntu, but it still doesnt work, even after I set up a static ipadress. can someone please help???
<DJLarZ> + all the dns servers, dhcp and stuff
<rawiramdhan> My xterm freezes a lot, any1 with the same problem?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , that is nice :) so links2 is a kind of a "scalable" browser?
<rawiramdhan> xterm = xmms
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: idk scalable, but it is very light weight
<Shin_Gouki> excatly what i need :)
<Shin_Gouki> how do i uninstall software with apt??
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: right click on the item and select "remove"
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , i need the command promt i installed dillo and want now to remove it
<mhz> hi all
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth ( my first) linux unitsall ^^
<mhz> could someone give me a hand an tell me what is I am doing wrong in a try to install from local netboot???
<org__> how can i force to kill something? an app is like stuck and i can't close it, in gnome
<QMario> Hello everyone!!! :)
<mhz> org__: ps ax   and then you kill the #
<QMario> Hello Seveas!!! :)
<mhz> could someone give me a hand an tell me what is I am doing wrong in a try to install from local netboot???
<[LethAL] > org__, add the force quit button to the panel :P
<_jason> org__:  or run "xkill" in terminal
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: "sudo apt-get remove dillo"
<Shin_Gouki> naloith , thx i will remember it!
<mhz> so far I can succesfully assign IP BUT I can't receive the necessary packages
<propagandhi> does the CTRL+ALT+ESC function work in gnome?
<nalioth> ubotu tell Shin_Gouki about apt
<org__> It was work for me before the Ctrl+alt+ESC
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Shin_Gouki about synaptic
<org__> but now it doesn't work
<QMario> Nalioth, I still have that Java problem. :'(
<org__> i don't know why
<lsuactiafner> apt-cache search wine doesnt give me an option to install wine? but i added deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/ to the sources and did an update
<org__> why CTRL+ALT+ESC doesn't work:(
<nalioth> QMario: i'm still lost
<QMario> I just re-installed it, but it still can't find my Java archives.
<_jason> org__:  I don't think that combination does anything by default
<rawiramdhan> i want to change my xterm config how do I do that?>
<nalioth> QMario: archives or the java runtime?
<propagandhi> it definitely does something in kde by default i was interested to know if it does in gnome
<QMario> Nalioth, archives.
<rawiramdhan> i want to change my xterm config how do I do that?>
<khermans> Anyone have suggestions for a Linux encrypted file system?
<nalioth> QMario: if you want to run something, it needs to be in your $PATH
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i installed mozilla and afterwards mozilla firefox if i type : ... remove mozilla , will mozilla firefox still work?
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, yes
<QMario> Java works fine, but when trying to compile programs with TurtleGraphics or BreezySwing, it can't do it.
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<Shin_Gouki> lethal
<lsuactiafner> i dont think it will..
<propagandhi> QMario: what error do you get
<lsuactiafner> firefox uses mozilla libs and files..
<nalioth> QMario: set your environment variables in your ~/.bashrc
<QMario> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: TurtleGraphics/StandardPen
<[LethAL] > Well I don't have Mozilla installed
<DJLarZ> is cross-over office open source???
<lsuactiafner> [LethAL]  : maybe not binaries but the libs
<Shin_Gouki> ok trin now the links2 thing
<lsuactiafner> locate -i mozilla
<propagandhi> QMario: doesnt that mean its missing an important class, or one that needs to be compiled beforehand
<Answer> exit
<propagandhi> DJLarZ: no it isnt
<[LethAL] > lsuactiafner, It's deps don't seem to include anything with mozilla in ;(
<[LethAL] > ;)*
<propagandhi> but you can get it free
<QMario> Propagandhi, I don't know.
<lsuactiafner> well, i'll be very surprised if it works after you remove mozilla
<lsuactiafner> about that wine problem of mine....
<WikiFanatic> I LOVE Ubuntu.
<WikiFanatic> :-)
<mhz> could someone give me a hand an tell me what is I am doing wrong in a try to install from local netboot???
<mhz> so far I can succesfully assign IP BUT I can't receive the necessary packages
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, did u misspelled?: www.twibrightlabs.com no respond for mee?
<coobra> is there a operator here
<QMario> Nalioth, so how would I set my environmental variables?
<Shin_Gouki> ask
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: my bad http://links.twibright.com/
<WikiFanatic> I mean, I love Ubuntu. It's the only Linux I like
<WikiFanatic> Seveas is an op right now it seems
<nalioth> coobra: what did you need?
<coobra> that has anything with tha mirror bizzniz :P
<QMario> Seveas, are you here right now?
<nalioth> coobra: what mirror business?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> coobra: mirror business?
<coobra> nalioth:  i want to be a mirror :P
<nalioth> coobra: polish yourself
<propagandhi> coobra: too bad you were born a human
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<QMario> Nalioth?
<fizzle> ttis the 586 architexture for pentium4?
<coobra> nalioth:  what do yo say :/
<nalioth> QMario: i'm not up on what you need to put in your ~/.bashrc, but you need to put some paths so your build environments can find the java it seeks
<nalioth> coobra: i dont understand what you want
<nalioth> fizzle: 686
<QMario> Nalioth, all I need is the CLASSPATH. I just need a format.
<coobra> nalioth:  i want to share the ubuntu to ppl
<nalioth> QMario:
<kbrooks> QMario: /path:/path/foo:/path/foo/bar
<QMario> Yes...
<Shin_Gouki> then bittorent
<Shin_Gouki> coobra
<nalioth> "export CLASSPATH=/path/you/like"
<Shin_Gouki> be a tracker?
<coobra> nalioth:  i hawe a good connection (speed on internet)
<QMario> Kbrooks, what do "foo" and "bar" mean?
<Shin_Gouki> bittorent coobra
<nalioth> coobra: then get a torrent
<nalioth> coobra: check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil
<fizzle> nalioth, which arch would i d/l for p4? im trying to install mplayer and theres 586, and 386
<coobra> nalioth:  i hawe a universety connection and want to help this fine dist of linux :)
<adrian_> hi, from where I can download sun-j2sdk1.5debian package? "sudo apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian" doesn't work [didn't find this package] 
<nalioth> coobra: 686
<kbrooks> QMario: exaples
<nalioth> ubotu: tell adrian_ about javadeb
<fizzle> there is no 686
<[LethAL] > adrian_, this isn't debian, remove that part
<propagandhi> adrian_: u can install the free java sdk or you can download and install the self extracting binary from java.sun.com
<nalioth> propagandhi: we have ubuntu debs available
<lsuactiafner> fizzle : its a much better idea to compile the mplayer cvs
<propagandhi> yeah, but some people prefer the official, thats the only reason i suggested such
<nalioth> propagandhi: these are official (and illegal)
<fizzle> lsuactiafner, yeah i know but i want to save time heh
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, do u have any experience with beagle?
<lsuactiafner> fizzle : trust me on this, as someone sorta involved in mplayer, you dont want to run packages, the CVS version is more stable and supports more
<FhaeTon> ok I called stupid ASUS and they said I need Linux chipset drivers but I have no clue how to make a disc loadable for PC when all I have is a Mac Laptop
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: no i do now
<taomaster> do u think that with the new release they will have java installed?
<pierreb> i seek info about openssl and perl
<nalioth> java is illegal to distribute. so no free distro will have it by default
<GDorn> any suggestions for getting a turtle beach santa cruz working with alsa?
<taomaster> java is not in the open-soucre world?
<WikiFanatic> nalioth: it is?
<Shin_Gouki> haha
<MikeStyle> is anyone here running breezy and has a good sources.list file?
<Shin_Gouki> no java chat here get informed on otherplaces
<fizzle> should i use aptitude purge remove mplayer-386 to remove mplayer
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: heh you're funny
<Shin_Gouki> and read a LOT of sun policys :P
<ghb> "I got my Ubuntu working..." Well, so far it is. ^^
<nalioth> fizzle: that will work
<pierreb> i try to install SSLeya sur brezzy .....
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth , i m more then u think ;)
<fizzle> ok
<fizzle> ill build from source
<nalioth> pierreb: is there anyone in #ubuntu-fr?
<nalioth> fizzle: make sure you enable the gui
<fizzle> nalioth, i know :)
<fizzle> im jut lazy lol
<fizzle> hate compiling form source
<Shin_Gouki> no thats the fun part about linux ^^
<nalioth> fizzle: mplayer is one program that can stand to be personally compiled (make sure you have all your libs you want it to use)
<coobra> nalioth: do you know if you will hawe any swedish mirrors up
<nalioth> coobra: join #ubuntu-nun
<lsuactiafner> fizzle : not that much effort and it will be less effort to have a decent compile than having problems with the release and package
<mhz> anyone ever set up a TFTP boot/install??
<HrdwrBob> yeah
<lsuactiafner> fizzle : apt-get build-dep mplayer
<[A] ndy80> one question: when I installed gxine it registered with mozilla too. I don't want it to be integrated with mozilla, how can i fix it? thanks!
<QMario> Kbrooks, what is the colon for in " /path:/path/foo:/path/foo/bar" ?
<lsuactiafner> thats usefull tho.
<HrdwrBob> mhz: you just need a DHCP server and (iirc) tcftpd
<lsuactiafner> i have a script to download compile and isntall mplayer every night
<nalioth> kbrooks: the colon seperates paths
<mhz> HrdwrBob: yes, indeed. I successfully get to assign IP (via dhcp server) but it times out in the TFTP......
<HrdwrBob> you have to specify the tftp server in the dhcp server
<teh_pwner> ok i need help installing "gift-ares-0.2.2.tar.bz2" anybody can help me ?
<HrdwrBob> the tftp server has to be running
<HrdwrBob> and it has to be running a server which supports the necessary extensions
<mumbles> anything else ihave to do to be able to log into my ubntu using ssh ?
<virgule> i am doing dist-upgrade to breezy and I see a lot of locale settings failure like this: http://pastebin.com/381821   whats up?
<HrdwrBob> sudo apt-get install ssh
<mumbles> done that one HrdwrBob
<teh_pwner> i need help installing "gift-ares-0.2.2.tar.bz2" :s
<HrdwrBob> then that's it
<LokeDK> Is there a tool to convert error characters in files? I mean..  should be  .. but some weird happened when the file got created.. so all the "special characters" are wrong
<butcherbird> mumbles: i would change the default port from 22, but Im paraniod
<HrdwrBob> virgule: they are fine, ignore them for now
<mhz> HrdwrBob: you lost me a bit. I apt-got tftpf-ha, set up dhcpd.conf and that was it.
<HrdwrBob> mhz: you have to configure tfpd-ha
<virgule> ok thx.. now this: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Seveas> LokeDK, iconv
<HrdwrBob> and put the boot files in the right place
<jack-> i have an odd question..i just played some "uqm" and my mouse pointer disappeared..i'm in a working terminal window
<jack-> what command do i need to get x11 to display the mousepointer again?
<invalid|lappy> how would I recursively chmod directories to 755, but leave the files inside the way they are
<nalioth> seveas
<lsuactiafner> teh_pwner : tar -jxf file.tar.bz2 ; cd file-something-version ; ./configure & make & make install
<mhz> HrdwrBob: I have a symlink to /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu from /var/www/
<mhz> HrdwrBob: but that's all tftp congif I've found :)
<HrdwrBob> mhz: you may have to restart xinetd
<mhz> and the ubuntu dir is actually a mount point of ubuntu-cd
<mhz> HrdwrBob: xinetd??
<Kaparen> I having problems getting my monitor to display 85hz, right now it can display 60 and 70hz. suggestions?
<mhz> I have no xinetd
<teh_pwner> lsuactiafner, ya lost me buddy
<HrdwrBob> mhz: or inetd
<HrdwrBob> you need one of them to run tftpf
<shivi> I am not able to find the package libdvdcss2 waht repo?
<khermans> shivi, add universe and multiverse
<mhz> HrdwrBob: ah, yes, I have restarted dhcp and tftp
<mhz> many times
<shivi> I did
<shivi> it won't show up
<jack-> please..anyone..how can i get my mousepointer back? :<
<shivi> let me show u in paste bin
<khermans> shivi, you in hoary?
<shivi> breezy
<khermans> shivi, yeah its not there for me in breezy
<shivi> hmm
<shivi> so what rpo to use
<shivi> I can't play dvds
<shivi> :(
<khermans> shivi, try using hoary repos
<virgule> Please take a look and say what you think is the best thing to do:   http://pastebin.com/382058
<shivi> which one...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shivi about dvd
<grndslm> ubotu: tell grndslm about dvd
<Shin_Gouki> hi! how do i paste text into my terminal window(icewm) ?
<jack-> is there any way to make x11 display my mousepointer again?
<jack-> something like restart gdm, whatever?
<jack-> please
<fahren> Hi!
<grndslm> how 'bout ctrl+alt+backspace
<EggMan> does the ubuntu installer let me partion my drives without reformating them?
<vengeful> yes
<khermans> EggMan, yes, but you probably want the latest Colony 5 CD
<khermans> the preview release has issues
<EggMan> So i can resize a drive?
<khermans> EggMan, yes
<grndslm> you can even resize ntfs partitions?
<EggMan> ok im using 5.04
<khermans> EggMan, oh you should try breezy
<EggMan> Hoary
<vengeful> shin-gouki i always highlight and then use my middle moust button heh
<khermans> EggMan, i dont think Hoary has the resizer
<EggMan> hmm
<grndslm> i don't think it does either
<Shin_Gouki> vengeful
<Shin_Gouki> THX!
<EggMan> Thanks khermans
<fahren> i can't set aterm's font in breezy to -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-120-*-iso8859-2; i have installed xfonts-intl-europe package, and that font is found, however it looks like it was ugly scaled, it doesn't fit for use; i had no problems with that font on first ubuntu version (forgot name)
<ubuntu> hols
<khermans> EggMan, you have a torrent program?
<EggMan> yea
<vengeful> mouse even
<khermans> EggMan, you running i386?
<khermans> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/colony-5/breezy-install-i386.iso.torrent
<EggMan> a 133 mhz!
<fahren> also i don't have any problems with that font on any other system i know :)
<fahren> any ideas?
<khermans> EggMan, ouch
<khermans> EggMan, i would try gentoo on that instead
<EggMan> i like it
<confrey> hi everybody
<khermans> EggMan, you ned to conserve resources
<EggMan> yea, but it runs
<jack-> hrm, still working
<[LethAL] > EggMan, I agree with khermans, as long as you can wait a few weels to compile it
<EggMan> i dont mind that its slow
<[LethAL] > weeks*
<confrey> I need help to use pcmcia on my laptop : I can't see card inserted in
<jack-> grndslm, what does ctrl-alt-backspace do?
<EggMan> thats why i wont use Gentoo
<fahren> :/
<EggMan> to much compile time on this box
<mumbles> is the backports site down ?
<khermans> [LethAL] , that is true, but if you have access to a distcc server ...
<[LethAL] > distcc?
<khermans> EggMan, other option is to not install X
<khermans> [LethAL] , distributed C compilation
<[LethAL] > Ah, cool
<[drunk] logic> muep, doesn't appear to be
<nalioth> mumbles: yes
<[drunk] logic> er, mumbles,^^
<khermans> EggMan, try the colon cd 5
<khermans> EggMan, are you trying to resize NTFS?
<EggMan> no, ext3
<khermans> if it is straight FAT32, thats no problem
<Shin_Gouki> hi anyone knows a good guide for installing MONO on ubuntu?
<khermans> oh ... nevermind
<khermans> EggMan, can you download parted on the original install/
<khermans> EggMan, parted will allow you to resize that
<EggMan> ok
<cas> Hi, my cpufreq scale applet does show me the speed, but i can't adjust it. Is there a way to do this?
<lllmanulll> cas, Are you sure your CPU does support scaling ?
<khermans> cas, yeah i used to do that in Gentoo, but for some reason i haven't got it working in Ubuntu -- but it does scale automtically and thats fine with me
<confrey> I need help to use pcmcia on my laptop : I can't see card inserted in
<mumbles> whats the best ftp server to use? thats easy to manage?
<khermans> mumbles, vsftpd
<cas> Yes, It even scales automaticly, I just want to adjust it manually because my cpu gets to hot (I know this is a hardware problem and will be fixed)
<mumbles> thanks thats what someone else just told me
<kbrooks> how do i remove N comments from a file with sed?
<khermans> cas, oh you can use the cli toold cpufreq-selector
<cas> khermans, Yeah, I also used gentoo, thats why i know it's possible. Isn't it possible to do it with a cli command
<cas> tnx :) khermans
<ghb> How do I install ACPI, or activate it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi!! anyone knows a good guide for installing MONO on ubuntu?
<[LethAL] > Hmmm
<[LethAL] > !mono
<ubotu> hmm... mono is implementation of .NET framework on linux. It supports winforms partially. For details http://www.go-mono.com
<virgule> anyone else had an issue with wxpython like this one: http://pastebin.com/382075
<jmg> hey all
<Shin_Gouki> thx lethal
<jmg> my laptop powers off after waking up from suspend
<[LethAL] > That was a wild guess :d
<Shin_Gouki> sometimes people JUST looking for THAT
<Shin_Gouki> ;)
<jmg> any ideaS?
<confrey> jmg, did you comment 'else' line in powerbtn.sh?
<jmg> confrey: ???
<khermans> cas, did you get the manual frequancy seletion working?
<jmg> confrey: where is that? see if you are faster than my find -name :)
<khermans> cas,  you still have to know th stepping values
<jmg> got it
<jmg> yay
<jmg> testing
<cas> khermans, Yeah, figured it out. Works smooth now on 2000 Mhz
<khermans> cas, :-)
<teh_pwner> apt-get install gift-ares-0.2.2.tar.bz2
<teh_pwner>  <---doesn't work
<ToTo> i all, i'using breezy but i have some problem with xmule, xmms, mplayer fonts, someone has any suggestion?
<khermans> teh_pwner, shoudltn either
<teh_pwner> i need to install my prog :s
<khermans> teh_pwner, is it in the repos?
<confrey> jmg, you must edit the file /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh; comment the lines 'else' and '/sbin...'
<jmg> confrey: still powers off...
<teh_pwner> khermans, its on my desktop :|
<jmg> do i need to reboot after editing the file? i am using klaptop...
<Shin_Gouki> Shin Gouki says: Good night ubuntu Linux Community :)
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: that's a file
<khermans> teh_pwner, i dont know what package that is
<virgule> haa its driving me nut :(   what is the actual problem then what should I do to fix this? http://pastebin.com/382079
<confrey> jmg, I don't know..
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: what are you doing EXACTLY
<jmg> confrey, ok i will look into it deeper... thanks for the hint
<khermans> teh_pwner, but you should just be able to extract the binary if is it compiled or extract/compile if it is source
<cas> teh_pwner, Is that normal gift?
<teh_pwner> idk
<teh_pwner> all i know is gift-ares-0.2.2.tar.bz2
<confrey> confrey, I don't think so, try /etc/init.d/acpi restart
<jmg> confrey: whatever i find i will report as a bug... thanks
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: what are you doing EXACTLY
<teh_pwner> khermans, trying to install that program
<teh_pwner> *kbrooks
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: where did you get it from
<ToTo> i all, i'using breezy but i have some problem with xmule, xmms, mplayer fonts, someone has any suggestion?
<teh_pwner> kbrooks, i got it from some site i forgot what site though
<vengeful> tell us your problems
<teh_pwner> kbrooks, i think it was sourceforge not sure though
#ubuntu 2005-10-09
<virgule> ::hrrmrmmmphhh!!::
<teh_pwner> kbrooks, i got it from here http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gift-ares/
<demiurge> I'm having a problem with the nvidia drivers on breezy, I installed the restricted driver package, but they don't seem to be in there
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: tar -xjvf file
<confrey> confrey, I don't think so, try /etc/init.d/acpi restart
<confrey> I need help to use pcmcia on my laptop : I can't see card inserted in
<teh_pwner> that didn't work
<dooglus> I'm having problems with movie subtitles.  mplayer won't show czech characters, and totem-xine will, but only in a small font.  can someone help with either problem please?
<Ronald> !java
<ubotu> java is probably to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<dooglus> teh_pwner: just use "tar xf file"
<kbrooks> dooglus: No.
<dooglus> kbrooks: why?
<kbrooks> xf is for a *plain tar file*
<BlurredWe> hey, how do I change the services that start via the command line?  (ie, something in /etc/init.d that I want to start on boot)
<dooglus> kbrooks: it works on plain files too
<kbrooks> dooglus: I ask you please use the extension
<kbrooks> '.tar.bz2'
<teh_pwner> tar: file: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<teh_pwner> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kbrooks> you extract with bunzip2, THEN untar
<dooglus> kbrooks: what do you mean?
<kbrooks> teh_pwner: thats just a example
<_chavo> tar will bunzip the file also -> tar xjf
<_chavo> j is for bunzip
<jmg> confrey: i have a toshi
<confrey> jmg, laptop?
<kbrooks> _chavo: v is needed to show him  where the extraction goes
<jmg> confrey: yeah
<ghb> How do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<dooglus> kbrooks: "tar xf" works on .tar files as well as .tar.gz and .tar.bz2.  you don't need to use "j" and "z" any more
<confrey> jmg, is pcmcia  working?
<propagandhi> ghb: nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jmg> confrey: don't use
<ghb> propagandhi: Thank you, I'll try that.
<jmg> confrey: im also on kubuntu so i dont get gnome-powermanager
<kbrooks> dooglus: I don't believe you, and won't, even with proof
<dooglus> kbrooks: just try it!
<La_PaRCa> um... yeah, so, next time anyone hears me say im upgrading to the latest release, remind me not to do it before i _FREE_ appropriate space in my hdd
<lllmanulll> dooglus, Sorry, the "xvzf" sequence is hard-coded into my fingers :-p
<kbrooks> dooglus: just tried, and it works ;)
<dooglus> kbrooks: I don't believe you.  and won't, even with proof.
<kbrooks> dooglus: Stop mocking me
<nalioth> lllmanulll: make aliases
<lllmanulll> nalioth, Right :)
<dooglus> kbrooks: interestingly, the file doesn't even have to have a .tar.bz2 extension.  you can rename it to anything you like, and tar will still see that it's bz2'ed
<cafuego_> that's not interesting, that's magic.
<demiurge> are you supposed to install the -nvidia-legacy package?
<Determinist> any of you guys have a PDA with windows mobile on it?
<_chavo> yup, it's sorcery. It's EVIL!
<cafuego_> demiurge: if you have a geforce4 or older, yes.
<cafuego_> _chavo: No, *magic*
<_chavo> oh yeah, that too
<cafuego_> Specifically, /etc/magic
<dooglus> cafuego_: /etc/magic I guess
<jmg> Oct  4 10:55:42 localhost kernel: [4294909.822000]  mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not
<jmg>  aligned on a size(0x300000) boundary
<jmg> Oct  4 10:55:43 localhost shutdown[8203] : shutting down for system halt
<kbrooks> tar uses libmagic?
<demiurge> no, i have a new card
<_chavo> well not having .bz2 breaks my bash_completion, so meh to that
<demiurge> but it doesn't seem to have the drivers in the regular package
<cafuego_> kbrooks: it may have built-in magic strings for its supported archives types.
<dooglus> cafuego_: it's even stronger magic than you thought - /etc/magic is empty!
<demiurge> modprobe nvidia fails
<_chavo> I have to haxor bash_completion to be magic too
<cafuego_> !find magic
<ghb> propagandhi: I still can't edit that file menu.lst. =(
<jmg> demiurge: nice nick
<cafuego_> stupid bot
<demiurge> thank you
<propagandhi> ghb: are you doing it as root
<_jason> ghb:  are you using sudo?
<ghb> propagandhi: Umm...no...
<_chavo> he's still looking
<jmg> confrey: i am using klaptop and enabled suspend on close lid
<propagandhi> that explains it
<ghb> _jason: I'm using something called nano, apparently...
<ghb> propagandhi: I'll log in as root.
<_jason> ghb: sudo gedit file
<propagandhi> no, just do sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kbrooks> ghb: nano is a good text editor
<_jason> ghb:  or "sudo nano file" whatever you prefer
<confrey> jmg, I always had problems using that option, I dismissed kde by this fact
<ghb> propagandhi: Okay... I can't login as root because I don't know the password... =(
<confrey> I sleep only by button sleep, and resume by power button
<cafuego_> ghb: there is no root password.
<propagandhi> it should be the same as urs
<demiurge> ghb: do   sudo nano file
<demiurge> and put in your user password
<ghb> Too much info at once...!
<cafuego_> ghb: ie: you cannot log in as root. You should use 'sudo'.
<dooglus> tar has the magic strings hardcoded in buffer.c
<dooglus> for example:   { ct_bzip2,    "BZh",      3, "bzip2", "-j" },
<cafuego_> ergo, it's magic ;-)
<dooglus> ("BZh" is the bzip2 magic string)
<propagandhi> ghb: its simple, just do 'sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<ghb> propagandhi: I did...and I made the changes, but they don't save.
<demiurge> it puts some nvidia files in /lib/linux-restricted-modules but nothing in my /lib/modules/kernelver/
<dwuerz> hello! trying to install ubuntu on my laptop...but it always hangs on starting hotplug subsystem :(
<demiurge> nothing useful anyway
<cafuego_> ghb: When you run the command propagandhi pasted, you will be asked for YOUR password.
<ghb> cafuego: I used that.
<ghb> cafuego: I can enter the file and everything, and I make the changes, then do CTRL+X and save, and then CTRL+X and 'No' in order to exit.
<cafuego_> ghb; yep. WHen running through sudo, you have root privileges, so you can save that file again.
<virgule> pretty please, tell me how to fix this puzzle. Much thanks..  http://pastebin.com/382079
<ghb> cafuego: How do you save the file...?
<propagandhi> ghb: choose Y to write changes
<propagandhi> instead of N
<ghb> propagandhi: I do that. =(
<ghb> propagandhi: And it says "File Name to Write: /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<confrey> bye, time to sleep
<ghb> propagandhi: But still nothing's being saved...
<propagandhi> ghb: yes, and then u just press enter
<propagandhi> and it should drop u out of nano
<ghb> propagandhi: Hey! Now it worked! *yaaay*
<ghb> *prays to God that it works*
<demiurge> no ideas about the nvidia drivers?
<demiurge> they just seem to be absent
<cafuego_> demiurge: afaik, it installs old versions of nvidia libraries.
<tony_the_cable_g> I cannt find where a program placed its folders. The program is aMule.
<demiurge> so just use the legacy versions
<demiurge> ?
<cafuego_> demiurge: That's as much as I know, my card isn't very crusty as of yet.
<ghb> propagandhi: Can you help me again...? My laptop won't boot now... =(
<propagandhi> ghb: whats the error
<ghb> propagandhi: I removed the lines "acpi=off noacpi" and now it just hangs, liked it did when I tried to install Ubuntu.
<propagandhi> ok, well when you get to the grub menu press 'E' i think it is, and you can add that line again to make it boot
<dwuerz> ghb: I am having the same problem...but i cant even run it the first time :(
<ghb> dwuerz: If you type "acpi=off noacpi", it should be able to boot. At least it works for me when I use it...
<dwuerz> ghb: tried that but didnt succed :(
<ghb> propagandhi: I don't like the idea of not being able to use ACPI on my laptop. Any idea on how to fix it?
<ghb> dwuerz: You got a laptop?
<dwuerz> yes
<ghb> dwuerz: Hmm. No idea, to be frank. I'm new to Linux too.
<cafuego_> See if there's an updated bios, see if the problem is something else (www.linux-laptop.net) or get a laptop that works ;-)
<virgule> wtf is "abi-2.6.12-9-powerpc" ??
<dwuerz> ghb: hold on I'll try again...i always put noapic...maybe noacpi works ;)
<_native_> hey guys what is a good gui app for wireless card configuration. the networking applet dose not seem to even work setting up WEP and yes my card is supported and yes i know howto config it manually. just need a app that works. so i have to. :-}
<kbrooks> i want colors on my bash prompt
<_native_> * dont have to ;-P
<ghb> dwuerz: Ah. That might be the problem. =)
<cafuego_> _native_: There's a network thingie that you can add to the panel. See also 'wifi-radar'.
<FhaeTon> does anyone know which nForce chipset drivers are needed to run Ubuntu on a 64bit rig?
<demiurge> ok, i guess i'll just try to compile them from source
<ghb> cafuego: On my laptop, there's a button to activate the WLAN. It works flawlessly in Windows XP, but not in Ubuntu. Any way to activate it?
<demiurge> with the nvidia-kernel-source package
<cafuego_> FhaeTon: They're in the kernel. Just insert cd & boot.
<vitriol> anybody know how to set up a bluetooth mouse?
<vitriol> there's no docs on it
<cafuego_> FhaeTon: You do _NOT_ need to fetch driver from the nvidia site.
<_native_> "a network thingie" nice.....
<FhaeTon> oh
<_native_> :-)
<demiurge> yeah, i'm running nforce4 with 64 bit opterons right now
<cafuego_> FhaeTon: What mobo do you have?
<vitriol>       00:0A:94:C0:DB:AE       Bluetooth  Mouse
* cafuego_ uses an nforce3 mobo, which sworks fine too.
<vitriol> dunno how to just make it work
<vitriol> :\
<dwuerz> well...now i dont even come that far...new error: "BIOS handoff failed" :(
<FhaeTon> ASUS SLI premium
<ghb> dwuerz: You typed "acpi=off noacpi", right?
<FhaeTon> ASUS A8N-SLI Premium
<dwuerz> ghb: yes
<ghb> dwuerz: In that order? Dunno if it matters...
<dwuerz> no, the other way around
<cafuego_> FhaeTon: Ought to be fine, then.
<ghb> dwuerz: Try switching them.
<dwuerz> I'll try the other way around :) thanks
<FhaeTon> ok
<FhaeTon> ok then I need help partioning my HDs
<vitriol> nobody knows how to set up bluetooth mice/keyboards?
<kbrooks> is the ubuntu wiki under a string freeze
<dwuerz> ghb: same error :( this is driving me mad
<cafuego_> FhaeTon: Just don't be tempted to use the on-mobo raid.
<ghb> dwuerz: =(
<dwuerz> ghb: thanks anyways
<Spudchat> hi everybody
<Spudchat> im editing the xorg.conf and was wondering what "metamodes" are
<ghb> dwuerz: You're welcome. Sorry for not being able to fix it.
<_native_> cafuego, what wireless card are you using? atheros based or prism?
<cafuego_> _native_: prism2 (802.11b)
<dwuerz> ghb: no problem...I hope someone else can help me here ;) *help plz*
<_native_> yeah prism is so good under linux, i bought the AR5112 based netgear before i was informed of the openness of the prism chips
<cafuego_> Shit, I'm over quota on my DSL <heh>
<cas> Hi, I'm trying to let my orinoco card support scanning. I've installed patched orinoco modules but they aint working. Does anyone got the same problems or fixed this another way?
<ghb> When I use the "Battery Charge Monitor" in the panel, it says that my battery is empty, but it's not. How do I fix this?
<propagandhi> http://www.arnnet.com.au/index.php?id=1997501638&eid=-100
<_native_> my atheros sucks sort of.
<propagandhi> ghb: i think that requires the acpi
<dwuerz> no one an idea how to pass "starting hotplug subsystem" ?
<ghb> propagandhi: Hmm... I figured as much... But how can I activate it?
<propagandhi> dwuerz: does CTRL+C work
<propagandhi> i'm not sure, i've had no problems, what laptop is it
* cafuego_ bought a 5 pack of Avayas cheaply and got given a bunch of Enterasys ones
<cafuego_> 802.11g has shit range, not highly useful at my place.
<dwuerz> propagandhi: tried that before as I found it after a google search...didnt work....asus a6va
<ghb> propagandhi: It's a build that I bought from a company that makes them, called "Komplett". I think it's built on a MSI system.
<demiurge> hmm, it says my kernel was compiled with rivafb support
<propagandhi> ghb: hmmm, i dont think i can help unless you can give a better idea on the board specs etc
<ghb> propagandhi: I'll see what I can dig up.
<dwuerz> ctrl+c isnt doin anything :(
<_native_> my card supports a,b,g
<_native_> its killer
<_native_> :-)
<propagandhi> dwuerz: do u have any USB devices plugged in
<ghb> propagandhi: I can't find a name or model of the motherboard, but it says that it supports ACPI 1.0b & 2.0
<dwuerz> propagandhi: no, nothing but my ethernet cable
<nootrope> so, ubuntu is for regular folks, eh? how come i have to go thru i-don't-know-what-permutations to try (unsuccessfully) to get my wifi to conncet. i'm running PowerPC HH on a powerbook. is there a setup app similar to pppoeconf?
<propagandhi> ghb: sorry, I can only assume that particular board isnt well supported
<ghb> propagandhi: =(
<FhaeTon> which Primary network should I use when installing ubuntu? I have 2 choices eth0: nVidia or eth1: Marvell Gigabit ethernet?
<demiurge> how does modprobe know where to look for modules?
<cas> nootrope: try out "network-manager"
<_native_> right on! wifi-radar is COOL. my roaming nightmare has ended
<_native_> i love GNU/linux
<nootrope> thatks cas
<TokenBad> what version of linux is ubuntu made after?
<yoink23> !tell yoink23 about javadeb
<apokryphos> TokenBad: debian
<FhaeTon> I don't want to spam my question
<nootrope> cas: it shows the wireless adapter but it has no IP. i can ping my router tho
<dwuerz> when i boot single mode it says: "missing kernel[..] "
<apokryphos> FhaeTon: good idea ;-)
<TokenBad> apokryphos, what I mean is like linux-x86-k6-elf? or freebsd-x86-k6-a.out? stuff like that
<FhaeTon> did u see it?
<FhaeTon> I shall instead refer everyone to time 17:40
<apokryphos> TokenBad: eh? Tweaked/patched Linux kernels; not freebsd
<jmg> FhaeTon: choose which one your network cable is plugged in
<ghb> propagandhi: This is all I can find: http://www.msicomputer.com/NB/product_spec.asp?model=MS-1012
<FhaeTon> hmmm
<FhaeTon> but is one better
<Spudchat> hi guys
<apokryphos> hi
<Spudchat> i just edited the xorg conf for tv out
<_native_> later gators. ;-] 
<Spudchat> do i have to enable it somehow?
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> cause program will not make on here
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<Spudchat> oy :( i just installed nvtv and it says no supported video card found
<TokenBad> it is x86 right?
<TokenBad> meaning for a pc that ran windows
<apokryphos> TokenBad: it's x86 if you have x86
<demiurge> hey, i figured it out
<demiurge> i had to run depmod
<apokryphos> TokenBad: there's also ISOs for PPC, x86_64
<demiurge> for it to recognize my new kernel modules
<dmacdonald111> Hi all. I have just purchased and installed an AMD 64 bit motherboard and was wondering how the 64bit version of ubuntu handles
<apokryphos> dmacdonald111: not bad at all; pacey :)
<maddler> dmacdonald111: greatly! :)
<TokenBad> apokryphos, its not ubuntu installing..its a "generic" linux program that should work on all versions of linux
<TokenBad> and had it work on here before
<apokryphos> dmacdonald111: heh, ok, my kdelibs compiled in like ten minutes :)
<TokenBad> just trying to remember how
<dmacdonald111> really? cool. Do I have to download the whole image and re-install or is there a way to upgrade?
<apokryphos> TokenBad: yes... but you were asking about ubuntu. Nevermind, what is the actual error?
<apokryphos> dmacdonald111: whole reinstall
<dwuerz> :( no one able to help me?
<dmacdonald111> cool. Thanks apokryphos. I shall start downloading! :)
<TokenBad> well the install says to type make...then pick which version matches your system
<TokenBad> but not sure which one matches
<apokryphos> TokenBad: could you pastebin all the options?
<dwuerz> when i try to run single mode: "missing kernel or user mode driver hw_random
<demiurge> all fixed
<TokenBad> apokryphos, done
<jmg> asrrgh why does my laptop power off
<apokryphos> TokenBad: link?
<cas> jmg: lid closed?, heating problem?
<TokenBad> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2746
<svref> gnome volume meter has a [X]  on it.  I have a ISA "vibra 16" soundcard.  How to tell ubuntu this information?
<Spudchat> is the pci bus always 7 digits?
* keikoz gnight all
<dwuerz> am giving up :( no ubuntu for me
<mr_unix> Hi guys, I cant get my touchpad to work in Ubuntu
<jmg> cas: not lid close... just klaptop suspend even
<mr_unix> Does someone know how to change mirror , you know when I want to update my Linux Ubuntu 5.04
<apokryphos> TokenBad: not sure what ubuntu uses; I'd guess it uses ELF binaries (they're pretty common these days on Linux), but not sure. So, either 1st or 4th I'd guess
<JDigital> Hey guys, I'm burning a DVD with growisofs, but it's like
<JDigital> :-( unable to open64("/dev/dvd",O_RDONLY): No such file or directory
<cas> mr_unix: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list put your country code in front every url
<JDigital> How come the system's not seeing my DVD drive?
<propagandhi> dwuerz: you wuitter
<mr_unix> If someine like to help me tomorrow with my Ubuntu 5.04 please add my msn >> tomiking@msn.com
<none_-> JDigital, /dev/dvd is a link to the real device
<propagandhi> quitter
<none_-> dmesg|grep DVD
<cas> mr_unix, like deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/
<none_-> should output the real device
<Spudchat> grrrrrrrrrrr why cant i get video out ! :(
<JDigital> hda: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<JDigital> hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache
<jmg> cas: i see this error: Oct  4 11:42:20 localhost kernel: [4295957.239000]  mtrr: base(0xd8020000) is not
<jmg>  aligned on a size(0x300000) boundary
<none_-> so hda is what you are looking for
<JDigital> How can it be hda
<jmg> and then it shuts down
<JDigital> hda is normally a hard drive
<none_-> JDigital, you are booting from CD-ROM
<jmg> cas: the thing is my session resumes completely before it shuts down
<JDigital> But I'm not using a LiveCD.
<virgule> the jumpers
<none_-> it doesn't matter
<none_-> check the BIOS
<JDigital> Ohh.
<dwuerz> propagandhi: wuitter? quitter? ... you got any hints for me...I really want to get it work
<JDigital> Yeah, I think I have it boot to CD first.
<TokenBad> apokryphos, think the first one worked
<TokenBad> thanks
<dwuerz> I think its usb...but dont know how to disable it
<none_-> there's your problem
<none_-> it tends to be either hdb or hdc
<none_-> try either of those next time you are doing whatever
<dwuerz> propagandhi: am just desperate as its not even booting once :(
<jmg> cas: also when i reboot it doesnt properly reboot
<JDigital> Aha. I have /dev/hda in my fstab as /media/cdrom0
<cas> jmg, Sorry, I really can't say what is wrong. Sounds seriously. Maybe you should report a bug
<propagandhi> dwuerz: sorry i am back. you get a grub menu is that correct?
<dwuerz> yes...perfectly correct...
<dwuerz> ...but after that...errors :(
<JDigital> I wonder why /dev/dvd worked earlier
<vitriol> 0 is false and 1 is true right?
<shivi> has anybody been able to view dvds in breezy?how?
<vitriol> HIDD_ENABLED=0
<virgule> jmg: do you recall setting up any kind of 'shutdown after n minutes' either in Ubuntu or Windows? Im thinking it might be a residual parameter.. but I only know that much. Try to diseable these functions in both Ubuntu and Windows.
<vitriol> false?
<ghb> I might have solved my ACPI problem on my laptop -- I updated the BIOS. ^^
<shivi> has anybody been able to view dvds in breezy?how?
<dwuerz> nolapic noapic acpi=off ... nothing helps :(
<virgule> mind the typos
<jmg> ghb: hmm i should do that
<JDigital> vitriol: 1
<ghb> dwuerz: Still having troubles with the ACPI? =(
<vitriol> jokes aren't very helpful....
<dwuerz> ghb: yes...i think but am not even sure...
<dwuerz> its just not booting
<propagandhi> dwuerz: whats the exact error again
<ghb> AWESOME! ACPI is currently activated on my laptop! I recommend a BIOS update if you have problems with Ubuntu on your laptop!
<vitriol> ghb: what laptop?
<dwuerz> ghb: i'll give it a try
<JDigital> Maybe I have to mount /dev/dvd manually
<virgule> ACPI bugged us down with a Toshiba
<ghb> vitriol: It's a MSI S260 (or also called 1012)
<virgule> I'll notice him
<chrisbudden14> Anyone had any sucess using ati propriotry drivers and hibernation in breezy
<vitriol> ghb: were you having trouble with your clock running fast?
<dooglus> I'm having problems with movie subtitles.  mplayer won't show czech characters, and totem-xine will, but only in a small font.  can someone help with either problem please?
<ghb> vitriol: Umm, no, not that I'm aware of...
<vitriol> ghb: if that was the problem, to know for sure if it worked you can do 'time sleep 10'
<vitriol> ghb: my clock was running fast ;)
<enajeirak> hello, anyone know if you can use icq on ubuntu??
<vitriol> 1 second == 2
<virgule> enajeirak: gaim
<dooglus> enajeirak: you can use gaim, which works with ICQ
<enajeirak> i tried, and it wouldnt log me in
<dooglus> enajeirak: you have to be able to remember your password
<enajeirak> i logged into aim that way ,, i do remember it
<ghb> vitriol: What are the symptoms that I have clock running fast...?
<shivi> has anybody been able to view dvds in breezy?how?
<jmg> virgule: im having problems on my A10 with it
<vitriol> ghb: if it was running fast you'd see 'losing ticks' in dmesg
<vitriol> ghb: also, if you did 'time sleep 10' and it went by in 5 seconds....
<HrdwrBob> jmg: A10? a large anti tank aircraft?
<ghb> vitriol: Hmm... What's "dmesg"?
<vitriol> ghb: also, your clock would be off....it'd be in the future
<jmg> HrdwrBob: i wish. Satellite A10
<vitriol> ghb: go to a command prompt and type 'dmesg'
<vitriol> dmesg (8)            - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<ghb> vitriol: Righto.
<jmg> HrdwrBob: i'd definately post to testimonials if i got ubuntu running on my warthog.
<vitriol> it gives you information about system messages and stuff....
<jmg> HrdwrBob: Actually, i should rename my laptop.
<ghb> Damn, it's getting late... But this is so much fun! X
<ghb> Xd
<ghb> XD
<ghb> jmg: My laptop is named Slimjim. =)
<jmg> ghb: Our database server is slimjim
<ghb> jmg: Cool. =D
<ghb> vitriol: What am I looking at...?
<dell500> how do i find out what my ip is?
<dell500> in console
<ghb> dell500: Do a "ifconfig"
<HrdwrBob> jmg: ahh nice :)
<virgule> broadband ?
<dwuerz> www.myipaddress.com
<virgule> I used to use this line as a #!/bin/bash file -- it work just right
<dell500> i just used the Image Server thing on the ubuntu guide, how do i get these pictures on the net?
<virgule> /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'inet addr' | sed -e 's/.*r://' | sed -e 's/ B.*//'
* Plebeuz whats ur name, whats ur number, can we have a conversation....
<ghb> virgule: Well... I guess that's one solution... ^^
<FhaeTon> Hello I need help partioning
<ghb> I think I'll call it a day... Good night, everybody. And thanks for the help!
<sn0n> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/breezy/     is there a more.. bleeding edge release then that..
<ghb> dwuerz: Good luck with your installation.
<virgule> I though setting up an alias instead but I went this way so I could add some #comments to make things look good
<dwuerz> ghb: thanks
<sn0n> i'd rather download a 'current to the day' one.. so i dont have to hassle with more updates
<Rylie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> sn0n: is this smokin hot enough for ya  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<sn0n> thnx
<sn0n> perfect :-D
<org__> O WELL.
<FhaeTon> ok does anyone know how 2 Hard drives are supposed to be partitioned if your gonna use software raid0?
<mwright1nigh1> /whois sabdfl
<apokryphos> mwright1nigh1: Mr. Shuttleworth :P
<JustSteve> FhaeTon ,drives have to be equal size. when i did it i didn't partion them at all
<FhaeTon> the drives are the same
<FhaeTon> but my understanding is one must use 3 partitions on each drive?
<dell500> is it possible to use just my ip address for the localhost/gallery/ on my computer?
<nalioth> dell500: just use localhost://
<JustSteve> i'm not sure about software raid in *nix, i did it in Windows with the nvidia driver
<Grid_block> Hey is there any Mouse skinning device for ubuntu?
<dell500> well i wanna publish it on the net
<dell500> like give it out as a link
<propagandhi> Grid_block: do you mean mouse cursor/pointer themes
<nalioth> dell500: then yes
<dell500> well i'm behind a router
<dell500> can i get around that somehow?
<Grid_block> propagandhi, yes like Cursorxp just for linux
<propagandhi> dell500: set port forwarding on the router to your local IP
<propagandhi> Grid_block: theres cursor themes on http://www.kde-look.org, they also show you how to install
<dell500> how do i find out what port it is?
<propagandhi> port 80
<jmg> no bios update for my box :(
<propagandhi> if thats what your webserver is running on
<UltrA> anybody have a question? i'm willing to help
<Someguy_> I am trying to enable WPA so I can connect to my wireless network but I only find WEP
<Grid_block> propagandhi, well i only got gnome.. will it work?
<pie> anybody in for someone new..?
<virgule> What is the answer to the Great Question?
<Maus> UltrA: I have one
<JustSteve> 42
<apokryphos> virgule: 42
<virgule> !!
<ubotu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<apokryphos> speedy :O
<UltrA> Maus: go ahead
<nootrope> cas rules!
<Maus> UltrA: When I updated just a few minutes ago, I got an error stating that dependency problems prevent configuration of mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<dwuerz> am having the newest version of the bios :(
<UltrA> I had the same erro
<dell500> how do i use a certain directory for my photos? or do i have to transfer it to a certain folder?
<UltrA> Maus:I had the same error
<pie> Hola amigos!
<Maus> UltrA: and that is because mozilla-firefox is not yet configured
<propagandhi> Grid_block: sorry I assume too much
<UltrA> Maus: You probably also have the firefox package
<propagandhi> perhaps http://art.gnome.org?
<Maus> UltrA: So what went wrong, and how do I fix it.
<Maus> UltrA: Yes, I do.
<UltrA> Maus: remove one or the other mozila-firefox or firefox, they conflict
<propagandhi> can anyone help me with airsnort
<Someguy_> So, can anyone assist me to find out how to enable WPA on my laptop?
<jmg> hmmm
<pie> ...help...!
<uruguaian> HELLO
<Maus> UltrA:  Wait, no.  Firefox is not installed, just mozilla-firefox
<jmg> klaptop is clobbering my suspend configuration
<UltrA> Maus: what error do you get
<Doonz> hey hows the 64 bit support in ubuntu ?
<apokryphos> pretty good
<org__> 64 bit as in memory cash?
<uruguaian> i've the ubuntu 5.04 CD.. and checking the site 5.10 is the next version?
<UltrA> Maus: try installing mozilla-firefox-gnome-support yourself maybe you'd get a more descript error
<Doonz> 64bit as in cpu
<apokryphos> org__: no, as in the CPU architecture ;-)
<JDigital> Yeah. out in a tenday
<JustSteve> 64bit OS support is fine, just not a ton of apps
<org__> i see
<org__> how do i check what is my cpu?
<shivi> has anybody been able to view dvds in breezy?how?
<Doonz> ok thats what i thought
<Maus> UltrA: dphg: error processing mozilla-firefox (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Kilter> is there a good howto for ubuntu + samba PDC?
<pie> Is there some-one out there, who can explane me how to install plug-inss? (to day is my first day with UBUNTU...)
<UltrA> Maus: what's the line before that?
<apokryphos> totally_noob: uname -a
<UltrA> Maus: dpkg probably spit it out
<totally_noob> apokryphos, ok then
<bimberi> Someguy_: there is this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto - although it's not one of the better wiki pages :|
<totally_noob> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<totally_noob> so
<Maus> UltrA: Updating mozilla-firefox chrome registry...rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions/installed-extensions.txt': Operation not permitted
<Someguy_> bimberi, thank you, checking it now :-)
<UltrA> Maus: do you have firefox open right now?
<mhz> could someone give me a hand an tell me what is I am doing wrong in a try to install from local netboot???
<Maus> UltrA: I can't open it
<UltrA> Maus: and did you use sudo?
<aven> hi
<aven> um, doesn't ubuntu come with 'make'?
<Maus> UltrA: I used Synaptic
<satafterh> I have a question, i install breezy bata, if i just keep updating it as updates are available will i need to install the final release when it comes out or will the updates give me the same thing??
<apokryphos> totally_noob: there you have it -- i686: 32-bit
<UltrA> Maus: try it from the command line
<dwuerz> plz help! anyone! still cant get past hotplug subsystem :(
<totally_noob> apokryphos, 32-bit and ubuntu is working great!
<UltrA> Maus: also try running sudo killall firefox-bin before it
<totally_noob> apokryphos, so why you asking for 64-bit?
<esac> has anybody noticed that after last nights update they are missing the trash icon ?
<Maus> UltrA: ok
<aven> so. anyone know if ubuntu comes with 'make'?
<apokryphos> totally_noob: well, 32-bit is of course the runaway most-widely used; 64-bit is reasonably new
<pie> Oke guis..., I need a littlle more time for all of this...., goodnight!
<bimberi> aven: make isn't installed by default but it's available in the repositories (i'm not sure if its on the CD)
<esac> aven: yes, it comes with make
<aven> how do I install it? :\
<apokryphos> aven: you need build-essential package (comes with the CD) to do any real compiling
<JustSteve> aven apt-get build-esseintials
<bimberi> aven: install build-essential
<totally_noob> apokryphos, I see.
<esac> aven: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JustSteve> or however it's spelt
<Maus> UltrA: No processes killed
<apokryphos> hi bimberi; how've you been? :)
<Maus> UltrA: Try what, exactly?
<aven> ok, it's installed
<jcsteele> hello all, i am trying to mount an external ide->usb ide hard drive, which is an openbsd ffs partition/slice....is ubuntu capable of mounting this type of partition./slive ?
<aven> but it's still not working :\
<aven> do I have to reboot?
<apokryphos> aven: no. What's the error?
<ompaul> there is no s on the end of build-essential
<bimberi> hi apokryphos good thanks, we've had a long weekend over 'ere :)
<esac> no you should never have to reboot except for a new kernel
<aven> "target not specified and make not found"
<apokryphos> bimberi: oh?
<totally_noob> mget is really slow.
<bimberi> apokryphos: monday was a public holiday in parts of oz
<apokryphos> aven: err, what are you trying to compile? Mind you, I'd be surprised if you really did install it that quick
<apokryphos> ah
<aven> unrealircd, an ircd software
<apokryphos> bimberi: started Uni, so -- suffice it to say -- it's been a crazy week :)
<vengeful> unreal sucks ;-)
<aven> well, what are good ircd software?
<Kilter> can anyone help with samba on ubuntu?  there isn't a lot of response in #samba
<UltrA> Maus: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<vengeful> ultimateircd
<UltrA> Maus: or sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-gnome-support if that fails
<apokryphos> !tell Kilter about samba
<aven> but, the network I'm linked to uses unrealircd
<aven> would they work together?
<vengeful> ah sorry to hear that
<vengeful> nope
<aven> :\
<ompaul> aven, to not have all that work to do, choose to execute the following command >> apt-cache search ircd << and then choose something from there
<UltrA> Maus: also did you follow the ubuntu guide
<Plebeuz> shut up just shut up
<bimberi> apokryphos: oh yes, i have a fading memory of when i started uni, crazy it was :)
<dell500> is there a place I should put the photos if i'm going to serve them?
<esac> does anybody use gmailfs which comes with ubuntu ?
<Kilter> apokryphos: the problem specifically is in connecting a windows client to the domain I created.  I just don't know where the problem is or how to track it down
<Maus> UltrA: It was just a routine update, like I had done many times before.
<apokryphos> bimberi: Average sleep has been max 4 hours :P; amazing time, but intensive!
<UltrA> Maus: did it run sucessfully?
<bimberi> apokryphos: haha
<ompaul> Plebeuz, to whom was that addressed, and why?
<totally_noob> FOR GODS SAKE.
<apokryphos> totally_noob: please don't shout
<Maus> UltrA: Everything today has returned that error that I told you about.
<totally_noob> apokryphos, ok sir
<aven> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<aven> =\
<apokryphos> aven: if you don't know how to compile...
<thechitowncubs> does the GUI for sharing folders even work?
<aven> I do and I'm supposed to type "make"
<apokryphos> then, well, kinda wonderin' what you're doing :P
<thechitowncubs> because i can't seem to get it to work
<Plebeuz> stop to talking baby
<dwuerz> ok, i finally give up and never touch that ubuntu crap again :( - thx for those who were trying to help
<apokryphos> aven: chances are you're meant to configure first
<apokryphos> aven: is there an INSTALL file?
<svref> breezy seems to have lots of fonts for languages I've never even heard of.  They take FOREVER to d/l and configure.  Is there some easy way to tell it: "dude, I don't live in Africa.  Latin-1 will be fine."
<aven> apokryphos, nope
<totally_noob> apokryphos, what is your instant messaging program?
<thechitowncubs> What is the best way to share files between ubuntu computers?
<apokryphos> totally_noob: KVirc
<UltrA> Maus: the problem is that file permission
<sambagirl> +
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: ssh?
<totally_noob> apokryphos, and what is your best irc client?
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: or fish
<apokryphos> totally_noob: ...KVirc
<linked> Hi, sorry if it's documented elsewhere, but is there an easy way to specify which output device ubuntu should use? I can't get any system sounds, and I think it's defaulting to motherboard sound
<totally_noob> apokryphos, you can use irc + msn together with KVirc???
<apokryphos> totally_noob: IRC is technically IM :)
<thechitowncubs> apokryphos: can i have amarok import from those protocols?
<ompaul> !tell linked about audio
<thechitowncubs> or can i browse them with nautilus?
<Plebeuz> anyone know a nice font tu use with some matrix wallpaper?
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: import what? Files?
<sexcopter8000m> linked, you may be able to disable onboard sound in the bios
<thechitowncubs> music
<Maus> UltrA: Which one?
<ompaul> !tell linked about sound
<oxez> just realisez I had linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-4-363. and my current kernel is 2.6.12-9-686, is it safe to remove the linux-restricted-modules package?
<totally_noob> apokryphos, ok, do you have screenshots of it? cuz im bored with gaim
<thechitowncubs> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: hm, I'd sure assume so, though I haven't tried. Try it with fish (though, not sure if GNOME has something like that)
<svref> thechitowncubs: I'm new to ubuntu, but in every linux I've used, creating nfs drives is as simple as editing /etc/exports on server and /etc/fstab on client
<ompaul> linked, there is the documentation you need :)
<UltrA> Maus: put the entire out put into the pastebin
<EggMan> !tell eggman about aound
<apokryphos> totally_noob: it's ugly
<linked> ompaul, thanks!
<vengeful> totally_noob, i like kopete
<EggMan> !tell eggman about sound
<totally_noob> apokryphos, i want to see screenshots for urs
<thechitowncubs> svref: i've heard about NFS but I never knew how to work it
<ompaul> linked, np
<totally_noob> kopete and amsn and gaim sucks
<linked> sexcopter8000m, That'd probably work, but I'd like to keep it disabled for when I boot my other OSs
<dell500> how do i host a simple server for pictures?
<UltrA> Maus: i've got to go now... Hope you get it soon
<svref> "man exports"
<apokryphos> totally_noob: Kopete is the best for conventional IM, but I like KVirc for IRC. You can find screenies with Google =)
<Maus> UltrA: ok, thanks
<sexcopter8000m> linked, any good reason? if you have another sound device which is better...
<apokryphos> dell500: get a shared hosting account, a gallery script, and voila!
<linked> sexcopter8000m, multiple sets of speakers used for different things- it's a workstation, media player and game machine wrapped into one, and the speakers are located as such
<apokryphos> dell500: the most customizable (and my run-away-favourite) is WSN gallery script =)
<totally_noob> apokryphos, i'm blocked from google
<totally_noob> apokryphos, anyways thanks
<apokryphos> err, how exactly?
<sexcopter8000m> linked, blimey... forget that solution then
<apokryphos> totally_noob: Nevermind though; there's hundreds of search engines out there
<thechitowncubs> Is samba meant for ubuntu -> ubuntu transmissions?
<sexcopter8000m> linked, sorry i'm not pro enough at fixing linux problems :)
<linked> sexcopter8000m, it's fine =)
<aven> ....
<aven> the make command for ubuntu is 'make', right?
<aven> it's not working.. *sigh*
<thechitowncubs> aven
<Maus> Anyone else having a problem with mozilla-firefox post-update?
<jason056> i installed fedora core 4 and now i cant boot ubuntu!
<thechitowncubs> aven: what are you trying to make
<jason056> can someone help?
<aven> the unrealircd
<thechitowncubs> jason056: yes
<totally_noob> apokryphos, ok sir.
<aven> Now all you have to do is type 'make' and let it compile. When that's |
<aven> | done, you will receive other instructions on what to do next.
<totally_noob> apokryphos, have you ever tried irssi?
<linked> ompaul, that documentation works dandy for getting another sound card installed, but i've got it showing up in the mixer already- i need to set it as KDE's default
<aven> I type make and it doesn't work..
<jason056> how do i fix it?
<apokryphos> thechitowncubs: erm, ignore me... if you have amaroK if you of course don't need to be running KDE -- try using fish:// -- see if it works.
<apokryphos> totally_noob: many-a-time, yes
<aven> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<thechitowncubs> jason056: you need to edit you /boot/grub/menu.lst and add ubuntu in again
<totally_noob> apokryphos, and you still prefer KVirc :/
<sorush20> my monitor keeps on flashing on an off.. I don know that I keep getting errors with adding the ati driver, when kernel is calculating the module dependencies.. but I have not been able to resolve the problem, can somone help please.?
<jason056> is there a way to find which partition its in?
<apokryphos> aven: the INSTALL file says nothing of configuring?
<thechitowncubs> jason056: yes
<jason056> how
<apokryphos> aven: if you're *sure* you're meant to do a make *without* a  configure (rare), then you must be in the wrong directory in your terminal
<thechitowncubs> jason056: gparted is the easiest way through a GUI, im trying to find an easy terminal command
<jason056> thanks man
<jason056> ugh...fedora core 4 doesn't have gparted
<apokryphos> jason056: qtparted?
<Trashcan> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse-rcp-common_3.1-10ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/eclipse/features/org.eclipse.rcp_3.1.0/epl-v10.html', which is also in package eclipse-rcp
<Trashcan> :(
<apokryphos> ubotu: tell jason056 about grub
<Trashcan> happens on th updates ubuntu says i need to install
<aven> apokryphos, so you're saying it should be like a "make /Config" or something?
<sorush20> extension update on firefox in ubuntu is not working is anyone else haveing the same problem here.?
<apokryphos> Trashcan: do a force overwrite
<Trashcan> can I set that from the updater?
<Trashcan> or shall I apt-get it
<apokryphos> aven: no... could you pastebin the INSTALL file?
<svref> My machine has crashed during a synaptic upgrade of 431 packages, currently configuring 'ttf-oriya-fonts'.  If I reboot will the machine be melted?
<jcarr> ubuntu has made me MAD!
<oxez> Hm, when I try to launch GParted, the windows opens, and then closes with a seg fault... any ideas? I looked in the forums + google and found zero.
<ompaul> linked, what kind of sound card is it?
<aven> it didn't have any "INSTALL" file o.O
<virgule> sound funky
<thechitowncubs> jason056:
<jcarr> after awhile, all programs, ALL PROGRAMS... they act up! They freeze up! They hang! I try to kill offensive processes, but behavior remains
<linked> ompaul, i'm running an SB Extigy and the motherboard has nForce 2
<jcarr> WHY!?
<apokryphos> Trashcan: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse-rcp-common_3.1-10ubuntu1_all.deb
<thechitowncubs> jason056: fdisk /dev/hda
<chrisbudden14> has anyone been able to hibernate breezy and resume with ati binary installed
<thechitowncubs> type that in a root terminal
<Trashcan> rgr apokryphos
<Trashcan> thanks
<jcarr> WHY must I reboot all the time to fix this as if it was windows
<thechitowncubs> then type p
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i just upgraded to breezy and i restarted and my display manager isnt working, so i typed startx and it told me it couldnt find the command startx
<apokryphos> aven: what does it have?
<thechitowncubs> that should give you a list of your hard drive information
<ompaul> linked, you have to turn off the mobo one in the bios for the other one to have a chance
<linked> ompaul, I've got an external sound device plugged in to line in- KMix properly mutes and controlls the levels for it, so I know it's detected and working
<svref> jcarr: maybe you have fritzy hardware
<linked> ompaul, =/ ok, thanks... was hoping to avoid that, but oh well
<jcarr> svref, unlikely... other distros havent done this
<jcarr> I still dual boot to windows too
<jcarr> no issues
<jason056> bash: fdisk: command not found
<jason056> ugh
<jason056> i wish i wasnt such a noob
<jcarr> (suprisingly enough)
<bimberi> jason056: are you in a root shell?
<jason056> i did the su - thing
<jason056> and now
<aven> apokryphos, http://unrealircd.com/?page=downloads
<ompaul> jason056, Do NOT run fsck on a mounted system
<apokryphos> jason056: shouldn't be using su...
* Plebeuz BitchX rlz
<aven> those are the files
<apokryphos> jason056: sudo fdisk -l (you probably want(
<jason056> [root@localhost ~] # fdisk /dev/hda
<jason056> Unable to open /dev/hda
<jmg> guys i am still having probs here
<jason056> im using su because im on fedora
<jcarr> Plebeuz, yez! BITCHX r0x3rz j00 b0x3rz!
<thechitowncubs> jason056: you need to be a a root terminal
<lingoist> hello...any chance o boot ubuntu in command line mode?
<jason056> root terminal?
<virgule> jmg: the laptop keep acting?
<xtech> puto
<Plebeuz> outo eh tu
<Plebeuz> puto eh tu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Plebeuz!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bz0b> did they extend official release date?
<bimberi> jason056: does "fdisk -l" show anything meaningful?
<ompaul> bz0b, it is still the 13th Oct
<bz0b> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Plebeuz!*@*]  by apokryphos
<bz0b> i thought it was due for the fourth
<ompaul> bz0b, the 6th is preview day iirc
<jason056> [root@localhost ~] # fdisk -1
<jason056> fdisk: invalid option -- 1
<jason056> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<jason056>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<jason056>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<jason056>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<jason056> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<lingoist> no parameter for command line?
<jason056> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<jason056> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<jason056> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<jason056> [root@localhost ~] #  fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK
<ompaul> jason056, DONT PASTE IN HERE
<_jason> jason056:  stop
<jason056> Cannot open [-b
<thechitowncubs> do not pate
<Trashcan> ack!
<jason056> Cannot open SSZ] 
<bz0b> stop jason056
* jason056 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
<Trashcan> thanks
<Trashcan> brilliant..
<virgule> oh yeah
<virgule> dramatic
<bimberi> jason056: fdisk -l (as in lower case L).  Oh and did anyone tell you not to paste in here :P
<thechitowncubs> bimberi: its fisk /dev/hda -l
<thechitowncubs> fdisk*
<bz0b> that noob
<bz0b> hehe :-)
<thechitowncubs> lol
<GhostFreeman> what directory is the Trashcan located in?
<apokryphos> xtech: keep the language clean in here please
<_chavo> well, now there's twice as many lines of you guys  complaining asthre
<_chavo> in hi paste
<bimberi> thechitowncubs: both work for me - but that might be because my / is on /dev/hda
<lingoist> I would be happy if anyone could give me a simple yes or no ;)
<Trashcan> question
<Trashcan> ?
<lingoist> can i boot ubuntu in command line ?
<lingoist> :)
<ompaul> lingoist, yes
<Trashcan> install bad drivers ;)
<VoX> heh
<Trashcan> worked fine for me!
<lingoist> ompaul: great :)
<umberleigh> hey. i've just setup firestarter, and i'm getting all these blocked outbound connections on random ports when running azureus. how can i let azureus connect to peers without having to open a ton of outbound ports?
<lingoist> ompaul: how :)
<ompaul> lingoist, question is have you installed a desktop? or is this a new machine?
<lingoist> ompaul: new...cant get it run
<delltony> hi all the tutorials and all i have found show how to dual boot with windows xp installed first then ubuntu? is there not a howto to do it ubuntu then windowsxp cause honestly i would hate to purge my configuration of linux just so i can dual boot winblows
<ompaul> lingoist, okay start the install, on the first thing you come to type server
<ompaul> lingoist, it will install cli version
<lingoist> ompaul: thank you very much!
<apokryphos> delltony: /msg ubotu grub
<jcarr> godammit
<ompaul> lingoist, sudo apt-get install (password is your own)  irssi and join us here then :)
<jcarr> mark my words ubuntu, I WILL MAKE YOU PAY!
<apokryphos> jcarr: please stop being annoying
* apokryphos recalls you being banned before
<delltony> jcarr whats wrong man didn't get laid this week? geeze
<lingoist> ompaul: thx! see you in a few mins :)
<EggMan> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ompaul> jcarr, shutup or define a problem you can be helped with, as it is I consider you to be trolling
<delltony> thanks hopefully that will help me
<Kilter> is there anyone with experience setting an ubuntu samba server up as a pdc?  I don't need the ldap configuration (for now).
<FatherTyme> Anyone try Ubuntu on an Alienware Area-51m yet?
<Kilter> FatherTyme: yes, we did it in my old office
<Kilter> worked like a charm
<FatherTyme> sonuva.
<FatherTyme> :(
<Kilter> the grey ones with the wide screen and the colour changing alien eyes, cool looking units
<umberleigh> hey. i've just setup firestarter, and i'm getting all these blocked outbound connections on random ports when running azureus. how can i let azureus connect to peers without having to open a ton of outbound ports?
<dooglus> I'm having problems with movie subtitles.  mplayer won't show czech characters, and totem-xine will, but only in a small font.  can someone help with either problem please?
<tim-yada-112> Howdy room!
<kevogod> Is the Firefox 1.07 in Hoary actually 1.07 or is it simply a version increment for extensions?
<Prower> Is breezy still considered to be an unstable install, or could one upgrade to it now before it's officially released? :>
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<vengeful> hiiiiiii
<HrdwrBob> Prower: it's mostly stabilised
<delltony> sorry to repeat but that information i got on ubotu is basically what i have seen the first link just tells me what grub is the second link tells me how to go windows first then ubuntu is there not a way to go ubuntu first then windows. or am i missing something
<HrdwrBob> Prower: however you may have a few issues
<ompaul> umberleigh, well you fire up a firewall and then say I don't want it running - hmm - maybe remove the rules - bottom line those rules are only there to protect services and ubuntu does not run services you do not install
<Kilter> delltony: it means install windows first, then install ubuntu.  it will automagically work that way
<tim-yada-112> I'm looking for some answers as I slide into the Linux waters...
<Spudchat> does anyone know about video out on a nvidia geforce 6800 go? its sooo close to workin...when i boot up it says starting tvout server but i dont have any gui
<hondje> Is your TV on, Spudchat?
<apokryphos> delltony: you apparently didn't read the factoid
<Prower> HrdwrBob: Hmm...I guess I'd better wait anyway, then
<MasterSheep> Alllrighty... Hi guys. I just need a quick question answered as I try to install Ubuntu
<bimberi> delltony: the second link tells you how to can reinstall grub if, for some reason, you have to install windows second
<ompaul> dell500,  or leave that other operating system off the machine and get on with your life no more pain of that sort anyway :)
<Spudchat> yeah
<hondje> Then I dunno :)
<Spudchat> ohhh i c i only get one or the other eheh
<apokryphos> delltony: RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (wiki article)
<ernstp> So, uh, I removed the /var/cache/apt/archives/partial and now apt wont run
<_chavo> delltony, if you've already installed linux and need to install Windows it's not hard to reinstall grub, with the install CD
<Spudchat> is that the way it works?
<ompaul> ernstp, does >sudo apt-get update< work ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<delltony> ok i'm guessin thats what that article explains let me go read some more cause i obvisouly missed something
<Spudchat> either i get picture on my laptop or picture on the tv?
<ernstp> ompaul, nope!
<MasterSheep> Right... so out of sheer curiosity: Is anyone running Ubuntu (or trying to run Ubuntu) on a PPC?
<Samhain> has anyone here successfully gotten any video capture programs working? If so, which ones?
<ernstp> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<Seveas> ernstp, what did you do?
<FhaeTon> someone please help me please
<propagandhi> ernstp: mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<ernstp> rm -r /var/cache/apt/archives/* :-)
<delltony> yeah sorry this is what i wanted i appologize for the repeat
<cafuego_> 'sudo apt-get clean'
<apokryphos> ernstp: so re-create it
<ernstp> propagandhi, ah, it's a a dir!
<ernstp> tried to touch it :-)
<propagandhi> yes indeed
<umberleigh> ompaul: perhaps i'm not being very clear. i want to allow azureus the outbound connections it needs, but is there any way of restricting this to certain ports? atm azureus seems to be trying ports at random.
<ompaul> ernstp, propagandhi just gave you the solution however it should read >>sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial<<
<apokryphos> ernstp: it's a folder; you wouldn't touch it
<Seveas> ernstp, that's stupid
<cafuego_> umberleigh: Don't firewall outgoing connections, it's a PITA.
<Seveas> ernstp, take cafuego_'s advice
<Seveas> and don't run rm manually in there
<cafuego_> Seveas: Are you sure about that?
<ompaul> umberleigh, is that not the way azureus works? to be honest it is not something I run myself
<ernstp> Seveas, NOW you tell me! :-P
<Seveas> cafuego_, just in this case :)
<propagandhi> ompaul: true i missed that
<apokryphos> ernstp: who told you to rm -rf ?
<apokryphos> it's not the recommended way, clearly =)
<Plebeuz> f
<cafuego_> ernstp: If you run the update manager, go to prefs, you can tell it to automagically remove old archives from the cache.
<ernstp> apokryphos, told me? na, I just thought I should clear some files in there
* MasterSheep waits in line
<apokryphos> MasterSheep: no reason to wait -- fire away
<tim-yada-112> I have two windows 2000 servrer machines serving as Primary Domain controller, and backup domain controller. I would like to phase those out and replace them with some Linux flavor, Need advice on how to proceed
<apokryphos> MasterSheep: we'd have an awful long queue if there was only one convo at a time :P
<lingoist> ompaul: cant even start in server mode :(
<ernstp> cafuego, yeah, but it's set and since that doesn't seem to work I did it manually
<umberleigh> cafuego_: PITA?
<cafuego_> tim-yada-112: Install & configure samba. Also see the 'samba-doc' package.
<ompaul> ernstp, there is a command for that "sudo apt-get clean"
<cafuego_> umberleigh: It creates a lot of work for no gain.
<ompaul> lingoist, does it boot with a live CD?
<propagandhi> ernstp: as cafuego_ said, if you're gonna do it in the command line use 'sudo apt-get clean' in future
<cafuego_> !pita
<ubotu> Not a clue, cafuego_
<ompaul> lingoist, does it boot with an install CD?
<Kilter> cafuego: that's the thing I'm having a problem with.
<MasterSheep> Thanks apok
<ernstp> ompaul, yeah, if I had stopped to think a second I'd thought of that also..
<lingoist> ompaul: never tried
<cafuego_> !pita is Pain In The Arse
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<MasterSheep> It's just a quick question
<Seveas> tim-yada-112, www.google.com/search?q=samba+domain+controller+howto
<Seveas> that'll get you started
<ompaul> ernstp, :-)
<apokryphos> cafuego_: how very English of you ;-)
<ernstp> yeah, thanks for writing that 3 times now.
<cafuego_> apokryphos: Yes, I speak english.
* apokryphos too
<Seveas> !cafuego is <reply> see !pita
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<bimberi> rofl
<cafuego_> !seveas is guilty
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<ernstp> seems like updatemanager and synaptic has different preferences for the archive cache
<Determinist> Seveas, any idea if a windows mobile PDA can be synched with linux somehow mate?
<MasterSheep> apokryphos: It's just a quick question about installing from the CD
<Seveas> Determinist, not a single tiny little bit of clue
<Determinist> Seveas, thanks lol
<Spudchat> whats a good resolution for a widescreen?
<cafuego_> Seveas: Note that like pita bread, I'm better with hommus.
<apokryphos> MasterSheep: so shoot! You'll see if anyone knows :)
<Spudchat> everyone ive tried is worse then the last :(
<Determinist> Seveas, did you find what you needed in that PDF or do you need the second one mate?
<bimberi> Determinist: look for packages with synce and multisync in them
<Kilter> 1280X800 works well Spudchat
<Determinist> bimberi, thanks
<MasterSheep> When I boot up, the keyboard is completely unrecognized
<cafuego_> Spudchat: The otimum resolution for said screen. Anything else will look fairly crap.
<bimberi> Determinist: yw :)
<Spudchat> thanks...
<MasterSheep> I dunno if it has to do with the drivers or what
<Seveas> Determinist, i've been bugsquashing for 6 hours - did not have time to read it
<MasterSheep> But no matter what I do, I can't get the Install CD to recognize any input
<Determinist> Seveas, k mate, lemme know :)
<Determinist> pocket PC == windows mobile ?
<MasterSheep> Any ideas anyone?
<ScatterBrain> everytime I try to play an mp3 with xmms, it locks up.
<drbrown> has anyone had any problems with hard drive sizes with nvidia sata controllers???
<svref> How to restart X?
<apokryphos> ScatterBrain: you probably have to change your audio output
<Seveas> ScatterBrain: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<MasterSheep> If it helps, I'm using the PPC version
<Spudchat> argh they all look sooooo big
<apokryphos> svref: logout and then ctrl+alt+backspace
<Seveas> svref, <ctrl><alt><bksp>
<nalioth> MasterSheep: what hardware?
<darkmatter> svref:ctrl+alt+backspace
<bz0b> hey nalioth
<ompaul> good night good people
<drbrown> I have a pair of seagate hard drives that show up as the full 80GB rather than 76 GB
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Old ghetto iMac G3
<drbrown> is this normal?????
<ScatterBrain> apokryphos: Thanks, that did it.
<MasterSheep> nalioth: I'm pretty sure it's the DV+ model
<cafuego_> Apple never released a model called 'Ghetto'. Want to be specific?
<kevogod> MasterSheep, If I have to use one of those again, I might kill someone.
<ScatterBrain> Seveas: Thanks.
<MasterSheep> Haha... sure. You missed the 'ghetto' right before the G3 suffix?
<darkmatter> drbrown: is that ubuntu compared to windows?
<nalioth> howdy y'all
<MasterSheep> It was there, I swear :P
<MasterSheep> DV+ Model, 400 MHz (If I remember correctly), 20 GB HD
<ericz> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/10/03/183207
<VoX> grrr why am i getting an md5 mismatch from my ubuntu server :(
<drbrown> darkmatter: that's ubuntu & debian compared to fc4, which I would rather not use
<VoX> fc4 is horrid
<nalioth> MasterSheep: using the standard inputs?
<VoX> i _have_ to use it at work
<MasterSheep> nalioth: If by standard inputs you mean the standard apple USB keyboard, then yes
<FhaeTon> how much space is needed for the swap drive?
<Spudchat> twice the ram
<darkmatter> differences in the way the distro's calculate free space? not 100% sure. i'll have a look-see
<propagandhi> does anyone know how i can temporarily point my compiler to gcc-3.4.5
<FhaeTon> 2 times the ram of the rig
<FhaeTon> ?
<nalioth> MasterSheep: have you checked your md5s on both iso and burnt cd?
<Spudchat> i do believe thats like standard FhaeTon
<FhaeTon> no I nooby don't have thoughts like that yet.
<MasterSheep> nalioth: It wasn't a burnt CD or ISO; it was the pre packaged promo copy
<nalioth> MasterSheep: some of those commercially produced discs did not come out of the oven correctly
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Hah... Not all of them can. You think that's what's wrong?
<liquidten2> Yup, i got a whole batch of 40 coasters.
<nalioth> MasterSheep: something to check
<MasterSheep> nalioth: How would I go about checking?
<nalioth> MasterSheep: you are the first ppc user who has had this problem (to my notice) and it seems unusual
<cius> so whats new in breezy?  I've read the "whats new" list of course, but anyone notice anything particularly different?
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Goodie! I feel special... all warm and fuzzy inside
<liquidten2> cuis: a lot
<cius> liquidten2: I've not given it a go yet, I decided to use hoary when I did my install, figure I can just upgrade to breezy.  How is the new gnome?
<MasterSheep> nalioth: How would I go about checking the md5 on my mac?
<nalioth> MasterSheep: do you have a livecd or a functioning OS for your mac?
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Oh, yes. The iMac is by no means my main computer. I use an iBook running OS X Tiger most of the time
<jmg> ok i give up... will readress issue after breezy goes final :)
<liquidten2> cius:  The new gnome is very nice ;)  Lets see... off the top of my head some changes i can think of are:  When you select text and move it you actually see the text instead of the usual pointer thing.  The new gtk 2.8 uses Cairo, and a lot of things look more crisp and better.  New nautilus view modes(tree mode) a clipboard daemon so that when you close an app you can keep what's in your clipboard.  New totem that has a decent side bar 
<nalioth> MasterSheep: then find the download page for your image and get the md5sums
<bz0b> totem is awsome, it plays all my mp3's
<bz0b> without royalty fee
<jmg> bz0b: haha
<jrattner1> scared to death scared to look
<zygis> cius, GNOME 2.12 [http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/C/]  among other things
<liquidten2> bz0b:  the whole "mp3 patents" thing is blown way out of proportion.  From the xmms.org homepage.  "Hello Debian and Debian users, Want to rant about mp3patents? Sure, 2002 called and want their august news back.  We love everyone."
<cius> liquidten2, yea, I'm really excited about the use of cairo and about the new linux desktop direction in general.  I can't wait to see it for myself.
<Determinist> this is weird, cant make evolution fetch pop3 mail from gmail since it wont let me pick port number and secure connection as options. it just assumes you're going to use plain pop3
<philalou121> Quelqu'un peut m'aider en franais
<propagandhi> can someone quickly remind me of the command to reinstall and reconfigure a package
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Hmmm... it looks like somethings not right. I think I got one of the 'duds'
<philalou121> Quelqu'un peut m'aider en franais
<philalou121> ?
<MasterSheep> nalioth: I'm just gonna redownload and install from a burned disc
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Thanks for all the help :D
<nalioth> MasterSheep: burn it slow, and not with Disk Utility
* alexandre is back (gone 07:31:58)
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Of course not. Toast is fine, right?
<nalioth> MasterSheep: yup. and slow
<MasterSheep> nalioth: Will do! Thanks again
<propagandhi> guys, whats the command to reinstall and reconfigure a package, mind is blank
<ratte_> !help
<ratte_> lo
<nalioth> ratte_: you need to ask a real question. our mind reading skills suck
<ratte_> where i find the mirros for apt
<cius> Is Firefox still the default browser in breezy or is gnome's epiphany the default?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ratte_ about sources
<cius> and thanks for that link zygis, I'd heard about most of it.  :-)
<liquidten2> cius:  I believe firefox is the default, but i wouldn't know for sure since i use it anyway
<VoX> cius: firefox
<FhaeTon> If your using 2 HD in Raid0 ..How many swap partitions do I make?
<liquidten2> cius: i take it you are having speed problems with firefox too?
<VoX> firefox fails it
<VoX> hence why i use opera :)
<zygis> hehe, hence why you really should use lynx
<zygis> :)
<liquidten2> I mix it up between opera, firefox and epiphany.  But i also use FreeBSD and not ubuntu... <_<
<liquidten2> *i do have ubuntu installed,  it's just not my primary desktop
<cius> liquiten2, no, my firefox is fine as far as I can tell
<jrattner1> does ubuntu support more hardware then debian?
<kbrooks> jrattner1: yes
<VoX> jrattner1: yeah
<zygis> cius, firefox is the default, I prefer apt-get install epiphany, though
<VoX> epiphany is worse than ff :P
<liquidten2> cius:  a lot of people using ubuntu's firefox package are complaining about much slower speeds than say epiphany or even the official firefox build from mozilla.org
<liquidten2> me included
<bob_c_b> my FF issues cleared up after 1.07 pkg
<cius> zygis, I might have to try epiphany, I've never used it, but they say its a derived from firefox, so I'm not sure what a difference it could make.
<hajiki> my firefox is running great as well
<VoX> i'm using an amd64, so i dont have many issues with speed, regardless of what i'm doing :)
<bob_c_b> Epiphany is very fast but i haven't bothered tweaking media plug-ins yet
<Vegar> epiphany is a lightweight firefox
<bob_c_b> so i don't use it much
<liquidten2> cius:  well it's smaller, and more integrated into gnome.  Other than that it's still based on gecko just like firefox(although epiphany 1.8(gnome 2.12) uses gecko 1.8 and firefox only uses 1.7 so that may make it a little(lot) faster
<cius> liquidten2, that sounds wierd.  I can't tell any difference between the ubuntu version and the one I used on windows.  but then again, I've got high speed access and decent hardware, so maybe it wouldn't affect me as much?
<zygis> bob_c_b, what do you mean? totem provides ones for ephy
<bob_c_b> yea, i just haven't bothered to set anyting up as i usually run FF
<bob_c_b> i only just installed epiphany when the FF pkg was busted for some people last week
<bob_c_b> did the old apt-get -forcethebuggerinwithahammer and FF is back working
<liquidten2> cius:  On my pentium3 withj 512mb rami do(did, haven't really tested recently) have problems where firefox would take about 4 seconds longer to startup than epiphany, and opening up more than 10 tabs would completely freeze the browser for about 6 or so seconds.  I didn't have this with the official firefox or even firefox on Dropline Gnome 2.12(slackware 10.2)
<grndslm> epiphany has no extensions!!!!
<grndslm> it sucks
<kevogod> Then don't use it.
<kevogod> There, simple, perfect.
<cius> you know, something I found quite odd, I was trying out hoary on an old p3 700 I hve and I decided I wanted to try a text only browser.  I think I tried elinks or something like that and it actually seemed slower than firefox...
<liquidten2> grndslm: the new epiphany in 2.12 does http://www.gnome.org/projects/epiphany/extensions   not as many as firefox though by far
<kevogod> grndslm, But it does.
<bob_c_b> i like it grndslm, lean and clean
<nalioth> grndslm: put the extensions for firefox into the same folder in the epiphany tree
<kevogod> grndslm, epiphany-extensions
<grndslm> epiphany extensions aren't firefox extensions
<cius> liquidten2, wow, that is a big difference, certainly noticable
<kevogod> Who say they were?
<kevogod> *said
<theblue> Hi all.
<kevogod> If you don't like the browser, you can always download the boulder game.
<hajiki> if you dont like Firefox you can always download free Opera Browser :(
<theblue> Or Epiphany.
<theblue> Or Mozilla.
<AngryParsley> :) I use opera
<liquidten2> kevogod:  that's what always bugged me.  If i install the game first and then the browser(this is in other distros) the browser detects the game and i get "epiphany-browser"  but if i install the game after epiphany it completely overwrites the binary
<_jason> or run ie in wine
<kevogod> Or even, yikes, Konqueror.
<_jason> JUST KIDDING
<bob_c_b> good one jason
<ratte_> !nvidia
<kevogod> Galeon
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
* theblue whacks _jason with the ugly stick for saying IE in chat.
<hajiki> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<kevogod> !ie
<ubotu> kevogod: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<theblue> !firefox
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, theblue
<cius> would any of you knowledgable folks happen to know of an irc client that I can have both a translucent background and borderless (like eterm is capable of)?
<theblue> !ie
<liquidten2> I usedd galeon for the longest time back in the 1.4 days of gnome.
<theblue> Irssi, running in eterm.
<nalioth> cius: irssi in an eterm
<grndslm> i loved galeon 'til firefox came along and stole its thunder
<cius> awesome
<kennethlove> irssi > *
<hajiki> yeah gaelon used to be nice
<theblue> Ubuntu > *.
<liquidten2> it was the only browser i coudl stand using.
<cius> never heard of irssi, thanks alot
<theblue> Asterisk > *.
<WhiteRabbit> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/bounties/  what a wonderful bounty it is indeedy
<theblue> cius: Go to a console, and type "irc", it'll start Irssi.
<ratte_> !repositorys
<ubotu> ratte_: Are you smoking crack?
<theblue> Yes,
<DapperDrake> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<liquidten2> Mozilla was a freakin moster of a memory hog, netscape 4 had this strange "bug" where it wouldn't display any of my pages correctly.
<bob_c_b> yea, i struggled through some ugly netscape clients before gaelon
<cius> theblue, so I don't need to get it through apt?
<theblue> cius: If you do, the name is irssi-text.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ratte_ about sources
<cius> theblue, thanks
<nalioth> ratte_: look to your private messages
<theblue> No problem, cius.
<theblue> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<theblue> !hoary
<ubotu> well, hoary is a word that means grey or ancient.  Shakespeare made a joke about it in his play Romeo and Juliet
<theblue> !warty
<ubotu> theblue: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> cius: irssi installed by default
<theblue> !warthog
<ubotu> theblue: What?
<theblue> !dpkg
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<theblue> Woops.
<theblue> Ok, then.
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kennethlove> play with the bot? dirty.
<theblue> ...
<nalioth> theblue: read the webpage ^^^^ dont just !fish !for !triggers
<ratte_> E: Konnte Paket linux-restricted-modules nicht finden <-- where i can find this package?
<yoink> excuse me, i tried to install the latest fglrx driver but im getting these errors...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2747
<Seveas> ratte_, install linux-686 (intel cpu) or linux-k7 (amd)
<liquidten2> apt-cache search it(i don't know the name of the correct package, but i'm pretty sure it needs the kernel version and architecture)
<jcsteele> ok, still no luck.  is it possible to mount a bsd filesystem in ubuntu?
<LetterRip> Hi, I added Blenders cvs to the luanchpad page here
<LetterRip> https://launchpad.net/products/blender/+series/2.3
<cius> nalioth, just found that out, but thanks anyway!  Now I gotta go through and make sure its set up right...
<LetterRip> I believe we use different library versions than upstream for some things we link against
<Seveas> jcsteele, man mount :)
<liquidten2> jcsteele: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+FreeBSD-5.html  it's a little outdated(linux CAN mount ufs now natively)
<bob_c_b> it's linux-restricted-modules-uname ratte
<jcsteele> Seveas, yes, i have.  i am using the ubuntu disk manager, and as far as i can tell, ubuntu cant read the bsd disklabel
<jcsteele> liquidten2, its an openbsd disk, so it uses ffs
<liquidten2> jcsteele: that makes it more difficult...
<LetterRip> is there a way to add our bugtracker to launchpad also?
<liquidten2> i've only knowledge of freebsd
<crimsun> LetterRip: these questions are more easily addressed in #launchpad
<ratte_> !tell ratte nvidia
<LetterRip> ah sorry thanks for the pointer
<crimsun> LetterRip: np
<ratte_> !tell ratte_ nvidia
<ratte_> !tell ratte_ : nvidia
<MikeStyle> uhm i upgraded to breezy and my startx isnt working. im chatting through terminal right now because i have no display manager
<nootrope> Hiya, anyone know the equivalent of a left-click on the PowerPC versions of Linux? I'm running HH on a Apple Powerbook.
<nalioth> ratte_: look at your private messages
<nalioth> nootrope: f12
<ratte_> it says user not exist
<yoink> excuse me, i tried to install the latest fglrx driver but im getting these errors...http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2747
<nootrope> nalioth: thanks
<yoink> any ideas?
<nootrope> nalioth: so point and f12?
<ratte_> linux-restricted-modules <-- is this packet linux-k7 ?
<ratte_> or need i other packs?
<nalioth> nootrope: dont you have one mouse button already?
<nootrope> yes
<_aaron> y helo thar, fellow Ubuntu folks
<oxez> yoink: I had this problem this morning, I reinstalled the kernel and then it worked (using the .run driver file on ati.com)
<crimsun> yoink: did you try the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto for the ATI?
<nalioth> then the right-click is f12
<MikeStyle> i upgraded to breezy and restarted. my display manager didnt start
<AngryParsley> so... how safe is it to use gparted to convert an NTFS partition to ext3?
<bob_c_b> anyone at Ohio Linuxfest this past Saturday?
<nootrope> so i point to the object i want to right-clcik on and hit f12?
<ratte_> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nalioth> AngryParsley: say goodbye to your data
<nalioth> nootrope: yup
<AngryParsley> nalioth: then why is that option not ghosted or something?
<nalioth> ghosted?
<liquidten2> _aaron: i'm not using ubuntu...  i just like the IRC channel <_<
<nootrope> thanks. i just realiized i had typed left click, sorry. :)
<AngryParsley> I mean disabled or something
<mwright1> will breezy release  livecd have openoffice 2.0 on it?  what version of Thunderbird and Firefox will it have? for win32 that is
<nalioth> parted is not a conversion program
<MikeStyle> ...
<nalioth> parted is a partitioning program. if you want to convert one to the other, dont expect your data to survive
<yoink> crimsun, ill check it out
<AngryParsley> there's a nice little menu when I right click on the partition and it says "convert to.."
<crimsun> mwright1: it will have what's currently in it
<AngryParsley> so it's not really converting, it's just deleting the partition and creating a new on of the same size
<nalioth> AngryParsley: NTFS and linux dont play well together
<yoink> oxez, i have a standard kernel, dont know how to reinstall it, im a noob
<AngryParsley> nalioth: yeah, tell me about it
<MikeStyle> can anyone help me
<MikeStyle> ?
<AngryParsley> I have this 200 gig drive full of crap, but it's formatted NTFS :(
<oxez> yoink: open synaptic
<liquidten2> nalioth: they play together better than Windows NT+reiserfs
<oxez> yoink: I just selected 'Reinstall'
<AngryParsley> liquidten2: yeah, at least I can read from it
<nalioth> MikeStyle: at your prompt, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<p0windah> moaning all
<oxez> hi
<nalioth> AngryParsley: linux can READ it fine
<ratte_> what they mean with linux-restricted-modules?
<MikeStyle> nalioth, i had someone tell me that exact same thing and it didnt work. it said something about xorg being broken
<bob_c_b> Mike, open your xorg.conf and change the driver back to "vesa" and see if that lets X start
<tritium> ratte_, binary-only drivers
<AngryParsley> nalioth: yeah, I'm glad, but I don't have 200 gigs of free space on any other drive to back my stuff up
<nalioth> MikeStyle: then wait til tomorrow when xorg gets new upgrades
<yoink> crimsun, im having a bit of trouble connecting to the wiki...
<nalioth> bob_c_b: pay attention
<tritium> ratte_, such as nvidia, in your case
<_aaron> Forbidden modules. It's like Area 51; made of alien technology. =)
<MikeStyle> bob_c_b, im chatting through terminal, NO DISPLAY MANAGER, i cant edit it without seeing it
<yoink> oxez, k, ill try that after i read this wiki article
<crimsun> yoink: routing hiccup on your end then
<MikeStyle> nalioth, i need it working today...
<RockyBurt> hm, i recently did an update in breezy and now my wireless device doesn't detect any AP's
<nalioth> MikeStyle: ctrl-alt-f3 gets you a new terminal (you have 8 of em)
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: you don't need X to edit files
<yoink> crimsun, wouldnt be a first...im at college,so quite a monster of a network
<ratte_> where i get the nvidia driver?
<crimsun> ratte_: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<JairunCaloth> when I try to mount my windows drive it says /dev/hdb already mounted or /mdt/hdb busy
<RockyBurt> anyone know of any changes to the ubuntu breezy stuff that might have broken wireless recently?
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, i would be no good at it. not good with command line at all
<ratte_> crimsun, ther stand the package : linux-restricted-modules
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: oh i see what you're saying now.  Press control+f2 and then type in nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ratte_> i don t know what they mean
<p0windah> JairunCaloth: have a look in the /media/ directory
<p0windah> JairunCaloth: its probably already mounted
<crimsun> MikeStyle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: as root that is, then when youa re finished editing it press control+x
<crimsun> MikeStyle: choose the vesa driver
<AngryParsley> so is there any way to convert my NTFS partition to ext3 or something with another utility?
<tritium> ratte_, I told you that they are binary-only drivers, such as nvidia
<MikeStyle> crimsun i already said that didnt work
<theblue> !brainfuck
<ubotu> theblue: Do they come in packets of five?
<delltony> anyone here used qtparted before if so how come you can't resize your active partition? i click on /dev/hda1 and resize it it and nada
<theblue> Damn.
<crimsun> MikeStyle: not even to choose the vesa driver?
<tritium> theblue, please dont do that
<tritium> don't even
<JairunCaloth> p0windah: it's not there, I can't find it
<MikeStyle> nope
<theblue> tritium: Sorry, I was looking for the language.
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, i pressed ctrl f2 and nothing
<crimsun> MikeStyle: dpkg -l xserver-xorg|grep ^ii
<tritium> ok, just try to keep it work-safe ;)
<p0windah> off to get some breakfast, later
<liquidten2> ctrl+alt+f2 sorry
<nalioth> theblue: you were given the webpage of ubotus brains. please use it and !quit !fishing
<theblue> tritium: K.
<tritium> :)
<theblue> nalioth: Ok, then.
<MikeStyle> crimsum, my xserver is broken, thats the problem
<crimsun> MikeStyle: what's the output from the command I gave you?
<MikeStyle> hold on
<MikeStyle> wut command do i press for new terminal again? and then how do i close it once im done?
<jdunck> i'm considering installing tightvnc server on hoary. i don't see a synaptic package for it.  any pointers or advice?  ok to just build from source?  what happens when ubuntu later includes the package?
<yoink> crimsun, the wiki is definately up atm?
<nalioth> MikeStyle: no need to close anything. you can alternate between them
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  Control+Alt+F2  then login.  When you are done type exit and then Control Alt F1 to get back
<MikeStyle> nalioth, how alternate?
<nalioth> MikeStyle: ctrl-alt-f1 through f8
<MikeStyle> ok
<crimsun> jdunck: does the installed Vino not suffice?
<bob_c_b> gotta go, be ack later
<Toma-> can kde do animated backgounds?
<paca> Hi.
<crimsun> yoink: absolutely
<MikeStyle> ok crimsum, what command
<Toma-> or gnome for that matter
<WhiteRabbit> Toma-, if you have tons of ram sure
<WhiteRabbit> Toma-, You mean like wintel can
<crimsun> MikeStyle: dpkg -l xserver-xorg|grep ^ii
<WhiteRabbit> Like the moving lava lake wallpaper deal
<Toma-> WhiteRabbit: i tried with an animated gif but only used the first fame :(
<Toma-> WhiteRabbit: no, like e17 ;)
<jdunck> crimsun, checking
<WhiteRabbit> Toma-, the easy way is to interlace a screensaver as the wallpaper! much easyer that way ;)~
<Toma-> hmm
<jamie_1> anyone know where to write programs?
<MikeStyle> crimsum, i did your command and nothing happened
<HrdwrBob> jamie_1: erm
<liquidten2> jamie_1: what do you mean?
<AngryParsley> whoa, 167 updates available
<crimsun> MikeStyle: _nothing_?
<MikeStyle> nothing at all
<nalioth> MikeStyle: you said you've reconfigured for VESA?
<jamie_1> as in......... to write programs like games in liquidten2
<AngryParsley> most of them are x-windows drivers for video cards that are not mine
<jamie_1> and HrdwrBob
<crimsun> MikeStyle: I don't think you typed it properly
<crimsun> MikeStyle: it should at least give you a line containing an installed package version
<MikeStyle> nalioth, i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it said something about x being broken...
<crimsun> MikeStyle: if it's not installed, dpkg will give you an error
<MikeStyle> crimsum i assure u i typed it right
<crimsun> MikeStyle: there are only two possibilities for output, and I just gave them to you
<MikeStyle> hold on
<MikeStyle> -l or i
<dell500> how do i find out what port apache uses for a gallery?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: an el
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> is there a space between grep and ^ii
<crimsun> MikeStyle: yes
<MikeStyle> ok
<MikeStyle> same exact output, nothing
<MikeStyle> ...
<MikeStyle> ?
<bimberi> MikeStyle: leave the "| grep ^ii" off, do you get anything then?
<MikeStyle> hold on bimberi
<haft> hello ppl, i need some help
<MikeStyle> bimberi, i did get output
<crimsun> you should most definitely not get nothing
<nalioth> haft: we need a question
<haft> i installed the prew version
<bimberi> MikeStyle: what's the last line?
<MikeStyle> hold on
<liquidten2> nalioth:  I've become quite apt at reading peoples minds actually <_<
<haft> but the xorg is not running
<jdunck> crimsun, i'm having trouble finding documentation on vino.  link?
<yosh> whats up, im trying to get my ubuntu install to boot, its on /dev/hdb1 but passing root=/dev/hdb1 fails, im wondering if ubuntu uses some odd device names or something?
<haft> and i need a root pass to change the conf file
<AngryParsley> oh, can you delete files on an NTFS partition from linux?
<yosh> grub can access the kernel on hd0,1 tho
<crimsun> jdunck: System> Preferences> Remote Desktop
<cius> exit
<nalioth> ubotu: tell haft about root
<jdunck> crimsun, thanks
<AngryParsley> I mean, without massive data corruption
<MikeStyle> bimberi... iU xserver xorg    6.8.2-74    the x.org xserver (dummy package)
<liquidten2> haft: Root is disabled.  login as user, type "sudo whateveryouwantedtotype" then type in YOUR password for your user account.
<haft> thx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell liquidten2 about root
<yosh> anyone know what /dev/hdb1 would be to ubuntu?
<nalioth> yosh: just what you wrote
<yosh> doesnt work..
<haft> is there an xorg configurator in the prew release?
<yosh> i get a kernel panic
<nalioth> yosh: then you dont have one
<Trashcan> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<yosh> i know its /dev/hdb1 cos grub loads the kernel from hd1,0
<crimsun> MikeStyle: that means it's not configured
<yosh> hd1,0 is /dev/hdb1 am i right
<MikeStyle> crimsum, how to configure?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: what error message does it give you when you try to ''sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg''?
* hondje wishes there was some yummy gnome equivalent to Kile
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: There are two ways.  If the dpkg-reconfigure thing doesn't work for you, then type in xorgconfig and answer it's questions(you have to know a little about your monitor)
<MikeStyle> crimsum, when i do that the first thing i get is a perl warning
<tritium> hondje, I completely second that wish
<delltony> dang i messed up and made /dev/hda unactive in qtparted and i can't figure out how to make it active again any help would be great
<MikeStyle> im using a laptop liquidten2
<Brize> ake it active again any help would be great
<yosh> nalioth: why can i pull the kernel in /boot with hd1,0 with grub but then root=/dev/hdb1 fails?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: ok the Perl warning about LOCALE/LC_ALL is not critical
<mdz> haft: it should generate a working configuration by default; if it didn't, it's probably a bug
<crimsun> MikeStyle: but where and when does it fail after that?
<mdz> haft: but you should try the latest stuff before reporting one
<hondje> tritium: I tried making one, but qt is much easier for a guy like me than gtk
<MikeStyle> crimsum, what do you mean where and when
<nalioth> yosh: i have no idea. i have powerpcs
<crimsun> MikeStyle: I mean what happens after those warnings?
<tritium> hondje, file a wishlist bug :)
<hondje> ooh, there's a good idea :)
<hondje> the edubuntu guys would probably like that too
<hondje> 0.
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  All you need to know is the refresh rates and max resolutions  :  When you type dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server you should get an ncurses based interface where it asks you questions and makes an /etc/X11/xorg.conf based on your answers
<hondje> You can get those rates by sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange, fwiw
<MikeStyle> lc-all=unset.....falling back to standard local of C....
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, no such command found
<yosh> anyone know why im getting a kernel panic trying to boot ubuntu with root=/dev/hdb1? grub pulls the kernel from /boot on hd1,0 so I know that the hardware is all there
<dell500> does anyone know what port gallery (for apache) runs on?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: right, those are the warnings. What happens after all those warnings?
<MikeStyle> 'xserver-xorg is broken or not fully configured'
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  that is the problem.
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, what should i do?the xorgconfig command wasnt found
<crimsun> MikeStyle: did you dist-upgrade from warty/hoary, or did you install clean?
<liquidten2> unfortunately i haven't used Debian in about 2 years and my knowledge of apt is fading.  Someone tell him the command that fixes broken depedencies(i think "aptitude" has a broken filter)
<MikeStyle> dist-upgrade
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  yoru xorg isn't installed completely
<hajiki> apt-get install x-window-system-core
<sanpera> liquidten2, apt-get install -f
<crimsun> MikeStyle: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<jdunck> crimsun, vino works great, thanks for pointer
<AngryParsley> hey, is there any way to delete a file on an NTFS partition from linux?
<sn0n> i have a SILLY question... who edits Gnome Help ? cuz there are alot of ermm..small versioning errors.. like : Yelp > Desktop > User Guide and Sys Admin Guide being gnome 2.6
<sn0n> kinda.. needs updating maybe
<crimsun> jdunck: np
<MikeStyle> crimsum, that might take a while
<jdunck> AngryParsley, i'm pretty sure NTFS under linux is read-only
<liquidten2> AngryParsley: Not even a little bit of a chance of that working
<MikeStyle> 98 mb more to dl
<crimsun> MikeStyle: that's what I thought.
<jdunck> i think system rescue CD can do it, tho
<crimsun> it didn't finish downloading all the packages needed to dist-upgrade
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  that will fix your problem.
<MikeStyle> okay
<MikeStyle> when its done then what?
<AngryParsley> jdunck: there is experimental writing, but it corrupts data like crazy
<AngryParsley> and you can only do things like change files that already exist
<crimsun> MikeStyle: it will take care of itself during the dist-upgrade. You don't have to do a thing.
<liquidten2> It should automatically do that "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server" we've been talking about and ask you some questions
<jdunck> AngryParsley, ok, that's all i know ;-)
<MikeStyle> crimsum, so once its done just restart and it should be fixed?
<yosh> anyone know why im getting a kernel panic trying to boot ubuntu with root=/dev/hdb1? grub pulls the kernel from /boot on hd1,0 so I know that the hardware is all there
<AngryParsley> liquidten2: but ntfsresize can move data around if it's fragmented, what's so different about deleting?
<crimsun> MikeStyle: yes
<delire> AngryParsley: you can attempt using the captive-nfts driver, but it is not reccommended.
<MikeStyle> crimsum, thanks alot man (girl?)
<AngryParsley> delire: heh, that sounds risky
<sn0n> so what are some good rss readers ?
<sn0n> im sick of liferea
<liquidten2> AngryParsley:  That's actually the only stable way to do it.
<hajiki> root            (hd0,1)
<delire> sn0n: i like snownews but it's terminal only.
<liquidten2> sn0n: I'd recommend liferea <_<
<nalioth> sn0n: heh that is what i was gonna suggest. try rawdog or yarssr
<Rylie> ftopic
<sn0n> ohh yeh.. snownews.. forgot bout that one.. :-D
<MikeStyle> thanks guys
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  Good luck!
<AngryParsley> liquidten2: so what are my chances of losing tons of data? because most of the stuff on there are DVD backups
<MikeStyle> good luck? does that mean there is a chance things wont work?
<AngryParsley> and I don't want to take the time to rerip them
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: I knew you were going to ask that ;)  it should work fine
<crimsun> MikeStyle: there's always a chance you might explode.
<MikeStyle> crimsum, well spontaneous combustion would kinda suck
<delire> AngryParsley: if the contents of the NTFS partition are backed up, why not switch to the fat32 fs and then reload winblows.
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, thanks for the reassurance
<crimsun> hence the buena suerte
<MikeStyle> how old is everyone here? i bet im the youngest
<liquidten2> AngryParsley: Captive-ntfs will do it.  Or if you have access to partition magic i'd convert that thing back to fat32
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: 16
<AngryParsley> delire: because windows won't let me have a fat32 partition bigger than 32 gigs
<AngryParsley> and it's a 200 gig drive
<theblue> MikeStyle: 12
<MikeStyle> theblue 0_o
<MikeStyle> never mind
<delire> AngryParsley: i see
<theblue> MikeStyle: How old are you?
<MikeStyle> 16
<AngryParsley> the captive ntfs driver looks like the best bet
<AngryParsley> thanks
* theblue wins.
<MikeStyle> O_o
<liquidten2> <_<
<AngryParsley> T_T
* MikeStyle still gets more perl errors when dist-upgrading
<crimsun> errors or warnings?
<MikeStyle> uhm
* liquidten2 is pretty sure they are harmless
<crimsun> the warnings are expected
<hajiki> http://bustymousepads.com/
<tyndz> mirros list  URL?
<MikeStyle> crimsum, warnings
<nalioth> AngryParsley: be careful with captive
<crimsun> if they're errors, your dist-upgrade will fail
<tritium> hajiki, that doesn't sound work-safe
<MikeStyle> wow i kinda like irc chatting in terminal, its cool
<crimsun> screen+irssi
<MikeStyle> crimsum, so it should still work?
<hajiki> tritium, thats what my boss said
<liquidten2> MikeStyle: it makes you feel more "1337" doesn't it
<crimsun> MikeStyle: absolutely
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, oh yea
<nalioth> MikeStyle: screen will free you (gnu screen)
<RockyBurt> anyone happen to know if any recent updates affected wlan in ubuntu breezy lately? my wlan just stopped working :(
<MikeStyle> 1 f33l 1337
<crimsun> RockyBurt: yes, what were you using for wlan?
<RockyBurt> crimsun: ndiswrapper
<hajiki> RockyBurt, I've had to reboot at times because of updates to hotplug and stuff
<tyndz> mirrors list  URL?  I can't locate it in ubuntu.com
<MikeStyle> thanks for the help guys
<crimsun> RockyBurt: I didn't touch ndiswrapper.
<AngryParsley> oh cool, now that I installed ntfsprogs gparted lets me resize ntfs partitions
<nalioth> ubotu: tell tyndz about sources
<AngryParsley> less messing with partition tables for me
<crimsun> RockyBurt: Are you using wpasupplicant?
<RockyBurt> crimsun: yes... which also appears to be broken
<crimsun> RockyBurt: how did it break?
<MikeStyle> i love linux, its such a wonderful challenge!
<crimsun> RockyBurt: paste your conffile onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<delire> MikeStyle: and with that attitude you will go far with it..
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  Once you get used to it it gets boring.  This is my 5th year on unix...  Now using windows is the challenge
<MikeStyle> delire, :)
<RockyBurt> crimsun: http://paste.plone.org/279
<delire> liquidten2: 8 years here and i'm still learning alot.
<MikeStyle> liquidten2, there is never a dull moment for me! i always have something to upgrade..or fix...my dad thinks im crazy but i love it
<crimsun> RockyBurt: no, I need your conffile
<Toma-> i wish kde had more eyecandy :(
<crimsun> RockyBurt: I tested pretty thoroughly before I uploaded 0.4.5
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  Same thing with me.  I always find something to configure or a different distro to install
<AngryParsley> weird, gparted did nothing
<delire> Toma-: http://kde-look.org/
<Toma-> delire: i know.
<AngryParsley> I told it to resize, clicked apply, and it just left everything the same
<Toma-> ive installed about 1/2 the things on that site
<crimsun> AngryParsley: did you try to resize the _beginning_ of the partition?
<delire> Toma-: it has the most eyecandy of any desktop environment ;)
<RockyBurt> crimsun: http://paste.plone.org/280
<Toma-> e17 has a bit more
<AngryParsley> crimsun: what do you mean?
<crimsun> AngryParsley: parted-based tools can't resize if you move the beginning of a partition
<Toma-> well, moe fancy eyecandy
<AngryParsley> I couldn't move the partition, only resize it
<Toma-> more*
<tritium> AngryParsley, did you grow up in GrumpyGarden?
<liquidten2> AngryParsley:  this may seem like a weird thing to recommend, but download Disk 1 of the Mandriva Installer.
<holycow> hey guys
<AngryParsley> liquidten2: O_o
<crimsun> RockyBurt: just as I suspected
<holycow> when is breeze schedule for release?
<crimsun> RockyBurt: are you actually using smart card authentication?
<delire> Toma-: sure, you are probably right with recent development to e17. that said, with Karamba folk are doing wild things.
<liquidten2> AngryParsley:  It has the easiest partitioning tool ever, and it supports NTFS quite well.  I take it with me when i work on other people's pcs
<kbrooks> holycow: 10 days
<poofyhair> is there any wiki people here?
<RockyBurt> crimsun: no ;)
<holycow> aww crud
<holycow> i fly out then
<AngryParsley> tritium: actually I got this nick from a random nick generator
<Toma-> delire: yeh. pity theyre all noobs writing the plgins
<crimsun> RockyBurt: duh. Then comment out lines 7-9
<crimsun> I'll post a note to -users tonight.
<crimsun> it would be better if I just did something in .postinst to sed out those three lines
<delire> Toma-: many are, some are experienced however. i only use KDE at work, so cannot reccommend the best.
<RockyBurt> crimsun: also, right now "iwlist wlan0 scanning" no longer returns any AP's even though i have two running here in my office... and i have another laptop connected to one of them
<MikeStyle> ok guys restarting comp...wish me luck
<Toma-> just gonna have to wait for kde4
<liquidten2> MikeStyle:  i believe i already did.  ;)
<crimsun> RockyBurt: I'm not entirely convinced that's a wpasupplicant issue at all, since I get that without using wpasupplicant
<poofyhair> so no wiki people?
<RockyBurt> crimsun: right, same as me typically... i don't necessarily think its a wpa_supplicant issue either
<tritium> poofyhair, what's the issue?
<crimsun> RockyBurt: also, 'scan' will save you a few keystrokes
<tyndz> any IPV6 mirrors?
<fortran01> any idea how auto-save in Gmail works?
<delire> RockyBurt: what happens if you let the card auto-associate with 'iwconfig wlan0 ap any'?
<sn0n> how do i turn spatial back on ? i cant find it
<crimsun> back in a bit, need to charge.
<RockyBurt> delire: nothing (one of my ap's has no security setup, the second ap has wpa encryption setup)
<poofyhair> tritium: Mark's wikipage in on slashdot
<Toma-> fortran01: sounds like it saves your email as u type it
<delire> RockyBurt: also check the card is on the correct 'mode' with iwconfig. should be 'Managed'
<poofyhair> tritium: and I could edit it, I'm scared of what trolls can do
<RockyBurt> delire: it is
<fortran01> Toma-: how do I test this new feature? =)
<delire> RockyBurt: hmm try 'iwconfig wlan0 mode Auto'
<Toma-> ummm
<mwright1> Can someone help me with a iptables rule,
<Toma-> write something then run killall firefox-bin
<RockyBurt> delire: nothing. ... but if i can't see any ap's with iwlist wlan scan ... i won't be able to connect to any, will i?
<delire> RockyBurt: no, i wanted to ensure that mode wasn't getting in the way in the first instance.
<RockyBurt> ah, i see
<liquidten2> sn0n: you mean in nautilus?  if so, open it up, click on Edit, Preferences, Behaviour, and uncheck always open in browser windows.
<sn0n> i want to turn it on
<sn0n> oo.. i get you.. thnx
<delire> RockyBurt: what is the Tx-Power for that card? see iwconfig
<mwright1> I want to write a rule to allow connections to port 22 on 192.168.100.253 via eth0
<sn0n> wait.. that didnt fix it
<sn0n> lol
<RockyBurt> delire: 25 dBm
<delire> mwright1: sounds like you want 'shorewall'. it is for precisely this purpose and is excellent.
<tritium> poofyhair, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<Pickle_Weasel> um, i got quite accustomed to right clicking on my desktop to open a terminal, but now that i updated to breezy that has been replaced with "create folder" so i have a bunch of folders everywhere... >.>
<Pickle_Weasel> is there any way i could get it back into that menu?
<delire> RockyBurt: that's fine. how about restarting your firmware? 'sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart'
<sn0n> ah ha.. there we go
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: there is a plugin, let me see if i can find the name
<mwright1> delire: no I'm trying to help a guy get from an existing firewall he has ssh'd into
<Pickle_Weasel> thank you nalioth ^.^
<mwright1> to his LTSP that is internal
<nalioth> Pickle_Weasel: "nautilus-open-terminal-0.4"
<RockyBurt> delire: ok, just restarted that... still not seeing anything with iwlist wlan0 scan
<fortran01> Toma-: doesnt work, is there a minimum time?
<delire> mwright1: well use that firewall's interface/method to write a rule.
<mwright1> He is getting no route to host when he tries ssh 192.168.100.103, he is on 192.168.100.254
<delire> mwright1: use a non-standard port. '/usr/sbin/sshd -p 2111' on the host. connect with 'ssh -p 2111 yourfriend@hisAddr'
<delire> mwright1: note you might want to stop sshd first..
<delire> RockyBurt: what nic?
<RockyBurt> delire: this is a broadcom integrated thing on my dell latitude d800
<AngryParsley> ERROR: Your disk has bad sectors (manufacturing faults or dying disk).
<AngryParsley> that is great
<AngryParsley> oh well, I'll back up everything important and try ntfsresize anyway
<nalioth> AngryParsley: install "smartmontools"
<sker0> ol
<AngryParsley> nalioth: ntfsresize reported that error
<AngryParsley> my linux drive is fine
<sker0> Algum aqui fala portugus
<nalioth> sker0: #ubuntu-pt
<Gobbla> isnt .br brittain?
<nalioth> Gobbla: .uk
<zcat[1] > brazil? .uk is the UK..
<Gobbla> ah
<nalioth> nope, sorry, .gb
<AngryParsley> also, I know this drive is dying, but it only has movies on it
<delire> RockyBurt: i have no experience with that wifi card.. someone else here will however. have you rebooted since your dist-upgrade?
<AngryParsley> a few bad sectors never killed anyone
<RockyBurt> delire: yes, but it wasn't a dist-upgrade... was just a regular apt-get upgrade
<theblue> Well, yes it did.
<delire> Gobbla: *.br == brazil.
<RockyBurt> delire: i've rebooted several times in fact
<zcat[1] > is there a .gb ?
<AngryParsley> unless those sectors contained important software for a life-support machine
<zcat[1] > or a nuclear reactor..
<zcat[1] > that could kill lots of people
<AngryParsley> and it that case it's more like the bad sectors let the patient die
<AngryParsley> I guess, but modern reactors limit themselves mechanically
<zcat[1] > oh weit, NT isn't certified for running nuclear reactors.
<AngryParsley> hehe
<delire> RockyBurt: ok, i'm sure the problem is easily resolveable.
<zcat[1] > it says so in the EULA!
<Ainvar> I am in need of assistance
<theblue> Ainvar: What with?
<Ainvar> my laptop is dualboot xp and ubuntu 5.10
<Ainvar> ubuntu is on reiserfs
<Ainvar> and it is complaing about bad inode
<Ainvar> how can I tell it to do a reiserfsck on bootup
<theblue> Ainvar: Sorry, I've never touched breezy yet, I can't help you.
<aurax> any good fax server howto out there?
<aurax> with email routing and all
<sker0> Algum aqui fala portugus
<Ainvar> well is there a way I can tell reiserfsck to run on startup?
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* Unable to connect to port 6667 of server irc.freenode.net: unknown host
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<dcell> Is it possible to mount a directory and have the mounted directory behave as /dev/cdrom?
<eu_neke> dcell: what do you mean by that?
<PassionLim> And the key to adjust brightness doesn't work after upgrading breezy from hoary. My laptop is samsung X05. I don't know whether setting is wrong or breezy doesn't support my laptop.
<mshade> How stable is the Breezy preview release?
<dcell> eu_neke, I have a directory that has dvd files in it (vob) and I would like to have mplayer see that directory like a dvd drive
<kurtbec> what is the command to find out which package a file belongs too?
<eu_neke> dcell: you should be able to tell mplayer to play a "DVD" from a directory. I can't remember off the top of my head how to do so though
<crimsun> dpkg -S somefile
<crimsun> kurtbec: otherwise use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<dcell> eu_neke, okay.  I will try that then.  Thanks.
<kurtbec> crimsun: thanks for the tip!
<tzapachuau> can someone suggest a good movie player
<Baz> Hello
<eu_neke> tzapachuau: I always used to use xine, but I hear vlc is good too
<_jason> tzapachuau:  I like totem-xine and mplayer
<kurtbec> tzapachuau: i've always been fond of zine
<PassionLim> I'm using totem. It's enough to see a movie.
<Bazkaz> Are you all using Ubuntu?
<tzapachuau> vlc is not good
<tzapachuau> does not support Esound
<snausages> yes it is
<snausages> vlc is great
<PassionLim> yeap.. I'm using Ubuntu. :)
<kurtbec> xine or mplayer are both good.
<eu_neke> tzapachuau: I think you'll find that it is ESD that is not good =P
<snausages> mplayer crashes all the time
<tzapachuau> can we get mplayet through aptget
<tzapachuau> lol
<AngryParsley> vlc is buggy as hell on my system, but it's the only thing that let's me change A/V sync
<_jason> !tell tzapachuau about mpalyer
<_jason> bah
<mshade> xine crashes all the time on my system
<_jason> !tell tzapachuau about mplayer
<Bazkaz> Passion: I can connect to IRC (obviously) but the internet in firefox wont pull up
<mshade> mplayer tends to be stable as all get out
<AngryParsley> totem works fine, but doesn't have much in the way of config stuff
<Bazkaz> any ideas?
<PassionLim> totem sometimes crash when embeded in the firefox..
<snausages> mplayer is, mkoy
<snausages> err
<snausages> mplayer is BAD, mkoy
<snausages> ^_^
<ratte_> chromium:
<ratte_>  Hngt ab: libsmpeg0 aber es wird nicht installiert
<ratte_>  Hngt ab: chromium-data aber es wird nicht installiert
<eu_neke> dcell: mplayer -dvd-device <directory> dvd://<whatever>
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, type about:config
<ratte_> what does mean?
<Bazkaz> about:config
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, in firefox
<tzapachuau> My VLC player does not output a sound
<tzapachuau> lol
<Bazkaz> ahh hehe =)
<tzapachuau> i have changed all the output settings
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, network.dns.disableIPv6 find this & double click it to disable it
<snausages> tzapachuau turn up the volume
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, then restart firefox & see if it will surf
<kurtbec> nice to see they got amarok 1.3 in breezy :-)
<Bazkaz> ok I'll try that
<tzapachuau> lol snausages the volume it turned up
<snausages> hehe
<tzapachuau> infact i have kept it at the max
<VR^> mhm
<crimsun> kurtbec: 1.3.1+most important fix from 1.3.2
<eu_neke> tzapachuau: try killing esd then launching vlc, you hould get audio then =P
<tzapachuau> what output sound do u suggest
<crimsun> eu_neke: probably better to recommend installing vlc-plugin-esd
<tzapachuau> i have only oss
<tzapachuau> in my option
<eu_neke> crimsun: yes, but I like avoiding esd.
<tzapachuau> oss and dummy and file
<eu_neke> tzapachuau: try what crimsun just suggested.
<Bazkaz> WhiteRabbit, It works! Thanks
<tzapachuau> that would be great
<tzapachuau> thanks alot
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, you have a router firewall in your modem or a sep router
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, & the ipv6 packets were resizing the windows once it hit the router & timing the port 80 connections out!
<mahangu> i cant seem to find mplayer on the repos
<mahangu> and totem doesnt play .wmv
<mahangu> what can i do?
<tzapachuau> brb
<crimsun> mahangu: multiverse, and you need w32codecs
<Bazkaz> Ahh good call. Thanks again.
<eu_neke> mahangu: or build from source  =P
<philc> synergy rocks my world
<mahangu> crimsun, how can i do that?
<mahangu> what's the repo, and how do i get w32 codecs?
<crimsun> mahangu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bazkaz> While I'm at it I've got another n00b question. How can I see my other hard drive?
<crimsun> !tell mahangu about repos
<mahangu> bakaz, you have to mount it
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, is it ntfs?
<Bazkaz> yes
<WhiteRabbit> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, read that link
<Bazkaz> sweet.
<WhiteRabbit> Bazkaz, wait til you get our bill!
<WhiteRabbit> j/k
<eu_neke> jeff_: welcome back. how'd the wifi go?
<Bazkaz> hehe
<yoink> !tell yoink about fat32
<Bazkaz> If I'm running a live version of Ubuntu and I restart do I have to "re-install" the live version?
<crimsun> yes, it will "re-install" itself
<K^Holtz> i thought u coudl only read NTFS drives? is that true?
<bob2> correct
<bob2> unless you use captive-ntfs
<Bazkaz> thx crimsun
<Bazkaz> Will I get to reset my root password if I restart?
<bob2> it loses all state
<K^Holtz> so basicaly my 320 GB ext HDD would be worthless in a linux environment
<K^Holtz> unless i converted it to FAT, but then i have the transfer size issue.. right?
<crimsun> Bazkaz: there is no root password on the live cd, either
<din> gn
<whyameye> when I click on .mp4 files I get a security warning asking me if I want to proceed? How can I get rid of this warning? It is messing up my ooimpress presentation.
<Bazkaz> it asked me to set one, but now doesn't recognize when it asks me for a password
<Razor-X> K^Holtz: unless you repartition, or use captive-ntfs, then yeah
<K^Holtz> what is captive-ntfs? should i google it?
<Razor-X> K^Holtz: unfortunately, you have to recompile the kernel for captive, last time I checked
<K^Holtz> not worth it
<Razor-X> K^Holtz: yeah, I know
<crimsun> Bazkaz: hmm? the live cds don't ask for a root password to be set
<whyameye> you can just mount with captive-ntfs in Hoary.
<Razor-X> whyameye: I googled last time (and that was months ago, though), and found that you need to recompile
<Bazkaz> Crimsun: Really? It asked me to set a root password and then told me I needed to create a user account (which it did for me,but didn't ask me for a name or pw)
<whyameye> well, I've mounted an ntfs drive using captive...
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<K^Holtz> so could someone give me a rundown of what i would have to do to get my NTFS hard drive working?
<crimsun> Bazkaz: well, your user has sudo access, so you can reset the root passwd that way
<K^Holtz> just download captive, and type a command.. and it works?
<K^Holtz> (provided you dont recompile)
<whyameye> the biggest pain about captive is that you need the windows NTFS driver...which you need to get from a Windows OS. I know XP SP1 works and XP SP2 doesn't.
<Razor-X> whyameye: I never updated to SP2
<whyameye> captive will look for the driver on your drive, I believe.
<Razor-X> so, i'm done
<whyameye> then you are in luck!
<K^Holtz> well.. wouldnt that have come w/ the installation cd of the HDD?
<Razor-X> whyameye: if that's true, then, I'll set up captive on my own
<Razor-X> is it in the repos?
<whyameye> you might have to help it find the driver.
<whyameye> but there are pretty good directions on the web. Can't remember where.
<dallas_> anyone good with ATI cards?
<wickedpuppy> dallas_, just ask it ... #ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> now nike is going to sue me .. hiaz
<mahangu> will gxine play wmv with the right codecs?
<K^Holtz> wow.. ok, that was a big help.. provided its that simple :)
<whyameye> captive is supposed to be slower reading than the ntfs reader built-in. I've never confirmed this.
<dallas_> My ATI control panel doesn't detect my card right, I have an X700 it lists the card type as unkown
<whyameye> I don't know if you can automate mounting to captive-ntfs. I'm sure there's a way....
<K^Holtz> im not that worried about speed... better to have a slow drive than not one at all
<mhz> any TFTP person here????
<Razor-X> whyameye: hmmm, should I google, or can you point me there?
<wickedpuppy> dallas_, ah ... now that is a question more suited to ATI the company ??
<Razor-X> and I can script automation, if it's simple enough
<bob2> mhz: that's really annoying
<bob2> mhz: just ask your question
<bz0b> hey guys
<bz0b> anyone tell me how i would fix this? $ fixme:vxd:VXD_Open Unknown/unsupported VxD L"scsi0:.vxd". Try setting Windows version to 'nt40' or 'win31'.
<bz0b> fixme:vxd:VXD_Open Unknown/unsupported VxD L"scsi1:.vxd". Try setting Windows version to 'nt40' or 'win31'.
<mhz> bob2: why annoying?
<Bazkaz> crimsun: any way to reset my user pw?
<bob2> mhz: omg!1111
<mhz> oh, ok
<bob2> mhz: just ask your question, no need for annoying levels of punctuation
<tritium> mhz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<crimsun> Bazkaz: just set one. There isn't one for 'ubuntu' by default.
<dallas_> wickedpuppy, as in ask ATI?
<mhz> tritium: I started there 7 hours ago, and i am still stuck here :(
<whyameye> Razor-X, I can't remember exactly what I did. I just Googled myself out of curiousity and turned up this. http://www.kruyt.org/?sub_item=46
<wickedpuppy> yes ... it seems to be their program can't detect their software
<K^Holtz> how are they at getting you your cds on time?.. are they usually faster or slower than the posted amount of weeks?
<tritium> sorry, mhz
<wickedpuppy> that frankly is out of our hands ??
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, passwd
<mhz> tritium: np
<bob2> mhz: where did you explain the problem?
<Bazkaz> crimsun: I tried, but it asks me to confirm my password first, which it's not recognizing
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, can you sudo then ??
<crimsun> Bazkaz: other way. sudo -s, then passwd ubuntu
<mhz> bob2: #elive, #ubuntu-laptop, #kubuntu, #debian (the latter 6 hours ago)
<bz0b> bob2, do you know what this means? $ fixme:vxd:VXD_Open Unknown/unsupported VxD L"scsi0:.vxd". Try setting Windows version to 'nt40' or 'win31'.
<bz0b> fixme:vxd:VXD_Open Unknown/unsupported VxD L"scsi1:.vxd". Try setting Windows version to 'nt40' or 'win31'.
<bob2> mhz: er
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: I'm not totally sure what sudo is, but so far no.
<bob2> mhz: presumably you're not having the identical problem on Debian and Ubuntu
<Bazkaz> crimsun: tried ubuntu as password and no go
<bob2> mhz: there's no tftp to restart, it runs out of inetd
<mhz> bob2: I get DHCP right, but when it comes to TFTP.. it times out and reboots to windows :(
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<bob2> mhz: and you still don't seem to have explained what isnt working
<bob2> bz0b: sounds like you're doing something odd in wine
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, pls read the link that ubotu shows
<mahangu> bob2, how can i check which processes are using my sound car
<mahangu> *d
<mahangu> i want to kill them
<mahangu> xmms wont play
<Bazkaz> reading it now
<bz0b> bob2,  i am trying to run online poker, i even tried cedega
<bob2> mahangu: fuser -v /dev/dsp
<crimsun> mahangu: make sure XMMS is using the esound output plugin if you haven't changed the audio settings
<bob2> bz0b: well, try #winehq or something
<mahangu> crimsun, yeah that\s what im using
<tzapachuau> is vlc-esd pluggin available through apt-get
<mhz> bob2: I have a Fujitsu laptop, thin laptop (no cd nor floppy, not usb booting). I must install linux there, but I have 2 options and both have failed. a) Grub4Nt v.0.4 is broken and I can't find 0.2   b) local netboot fails in TFTP :(
<mahangu> bob2, that returns nothing
<bob2> mahangu: then nothing is using OSS sound output
<mahangu> bah
<mahangu> wtf is wrong, wierd
<bob2> lots of things could be wrong
<bob2> fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<mahangu> also, when my wifi drops, i have to reboot for it to connect agian
<bob2> does 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' make sound? etc
<mahangu> i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, iwconfig, ifup eth0 etc
<mahangu> bob2, dev/dsp no such device
<dallas_> anyone have any ideas on my ATI control panel not picking my card up right?
<crimsun> mahangu: that leading '/' is important
<ezequiel> hola gente
<mhz> hola
<ezequiel> tengo un problema con firefox
<tritium> ezequiel, #ubuntu-es, por favor
<ezequiel> oks
<ezequiel> no la tengo muy clara
<ezequiel> gracias
<mhz> tritium: good spanish you have
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: Ok I read it. I tried adding a new sudo user, but it wants my password first. Anyway to reset my current user password?
<tritium> mhz, heh, thanks.  I'd hope so, living in New Mexico ;)
<mhz> LOL
<MFen> how do i officially register my vote that the next (yet-unnamed) ubuntu release be called Clumsy Clawshrimp?
<mahangu> crimsun, thanks!
<bob2> MFen: you buy mark a big jug of beer
<mahangu> it beeped my ass of :)
<bob2> and make him drink it
<mahangu> ok so what's wrong?
<bob2> then make him send an email to the devel list about it
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, you don't have tp add a new sudo user
<dooglus> MFen: get in line.  I already requested "Unhelpful Unicorn" and "Deceitful Dodo" for the next 2 releases
<wickedpuppy> you are already in sudo user group
<MFen> but Clawshrimp has /cred/, man.
<wickedpuppy> thats how ubuntu is set up
<MFen> it says "i'm street. i read penny arcade."
<MFen> or whatever.
<wickedpuppy> you don't touch root ... you do everything through sudo
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: Ok. So am I out of luck since it's not recognizing the password it keeps asking me for in sudo?
<mahangu> bob2, it beeped
<MFen> wickedpuppy: you could argue that using sudo involves touching root. but consensually.
<wickedpuppy> lol ... touching root indirectly .. sure ... not directly .. and only root can add sudo users so its much safer
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, if your current pass is screwed ... i suggest you reboot at at the boot prompt type "linux single"
<wickedpuppy> oh and pls check again for caps lock and such
<Bazkaz> what will linux single do?
<wickedpuppy> it will drop you into single user shell ... meaning root shell ..
<wickedpuppy> google for more info on what to do when root pass is lost
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: since I'm running off live CD can I avoid problems if I use the other install CD to install ubuntu on my hard drive?
<wickedpuppy> you are running live cd ?
<wickedpuppy> ...
<Bazkaz> yes
<Bazkaz> sorry I thought you knew
<wickedpuppy> and you lost your password ??
<wickedpuppy> forgive me but i don't remember live cd asking me to set any password
<Bazkaz> well I didn't lose it, it just isn't recognized when I enter it
<bob2> it doesnt have one
<bob2> unless you set it
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Bazkaz> which I did, because that's what it suggested.
<Bazkaz> bad move I guess?
<wickedpuppy> it suggested ??
<Bazkaz> I entered it twice to confirm and now it doesn't take it as the password.
<bob2> "doesn't take it"?
<wickedpuppy> Bazkaz, just reboot .. live cd doesn't store anything
<Bazkaz> Yeah on the install. It gave me the option of entering a password and told me it was better for me to.
<Bazkaz> ok
<Bazkaz> Sorry for the confusion
<wickedpuppy> ? now live cd has this option ?
<wickedpuppy> wow ...
<bob2> Bazkaz: what?
<bob2> Bazkaz: you need to tell us in what way it is not accepting your password
<Bazkaz> bob2: it asks for my password when I try to change the date, do sudo stuff in terminal... and when i enter the password it says incorrent password. Lets me try 3 times and then takes me back to terminal prompt
<dallas_> Anyone got any ideas on my ATI control panel not detecting my card right?
<mhz> Bazkaz: are you using your password ??
<Bazkaz> I'm going to restart now. I'll be back... let you know what happens.
<Bazkaz> mhz: i tried, but it doesn't recognize it
<mhz> are you sure not using CAPS
<Bazkaz> yup no caps
<Bazkaz> BRB
<breakthestate> anyone got any recommendations for a laptop wireless pci card to work out of the box with breezy?
<tritium> breakthestate, ipw2200 support is great
<bob2> prism or intel or atheros
<breakthestate> tritium is that a chipset?
<tritium> breakthestate, yes
<tritium> (Intel)
<bob2> just avoid broadcom and you should be fine
<Pistahh> bob2: could you recommend a good-working PCI wireless card? (not chipset..)
<scribbles> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/drifting.html
<scribbles> whenever I try to view that
<scribbles> I see the drag bar, then it all goes gray
<scribbles> I've installed the multimedia codecs
<scribbles> and what nots
<scribbles> is it a firefox plugin thats missing?
<wickedpuppy> i got error about mplayer plugin
<breakthestate> is having trouble finding out which brands of pci card manufacturers use the ipw2200 chipset
<wickedpuppy> breakthestate, google ?
<breakthestate> wickedpuppy: thx, i'm trying right now, but i prefer the advice of ubuntu community when it comes to buying hardware, and i'm using breezy so i want to make sure the advice i see in a wiki is up to date.  therefore, i ask on irc
<mae> when is breezy slated for final release?
<wickedpuppy> mae 13th
<mae> nice :)
<calc> breakthestate: intel
<calc> breakthestate: i think... only intel
<calc> breakthestate: its the wireless chipset to make centrino platform
<ubuntu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP.  To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s, you can use this utility: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab . It handles HFS+, NTFS and FAT32 partitions.
<calc> breakthestate: there is 2100b 2200bg 2915abg (and maybe a few others)
<Bazkaz> Ok I'm back
<breakthestate> calc: aren't those all internal cards?
<calc> breakthestate: yes all mini-pci
<Bazkaz> the world is already a much friendlier place
<breakthestate> oh, i'm looking for normal pci, but maybe i have the name wrong, the kind you stick into the side of your laptop?
<crimsun> (pcmcia)
<breakthestate> ah hah
<calc> breakthestate: pcmcia/cardbus/pcie
<breakthestate> calc, crimsun: thx
<calc> depending on how new your laptop is
<calc> i don't know that any of the intel chipsets are available in any form factor other than internal mini-pci
<calc> its possible but highly unlikely
<calc> i put a 2915abg into my amd64 laptop
<breakthestate> so how about breezy for pcmcia, i have this atheros that won't work
<Bazkaz> wickedpuppy: Thanks for all the help. The restart did it. Much easier "installation" this time.
<wickedpuppy> okie ..
<wickedpuppy> np
<calc> breakthestate: no idea never used atheros
<speel> hey any one knows if breezy will have native ipod support?
<crimsun> speel: "native"?
<Navatiu> hi all
<speel> Bah i mean like plug it in and somthing comes up to help you import songs to it
<crimsun> speel: not that I'm aware. You'll need to install gtkpod or something from universe.3
<crimsun> -3
<iiiears___> Hello! :)
<Navatiu> i just ordered ubuntu linux to see how good it is.. only i touched so far are SuSe 9.0 and it seem okay though.
<speel> ah ok thanks
<iiiears___> Navatiu - Ubuntu is awesome. :)   so many choices Gnome or KDE "K"Ubuntu
<iiiears___> Preconfigured packages for XFCE/4
<iiiears___> the best part of it all is the helpful people here.
<glick> it sucks that i cant get interactive C working in linux :(
<glick> when will gmail stop with their stupid gmail invites and just open gmail up
<iiiears___> nVidia-GLX seems to slow down after my machine has been on a few hours. Would using drivers from the nvidia site help this?
<glick> ive got 100 invites left!
<glick> anyone want gmail!
<PassionLim> how can i install a program from source using apt-get?
<glick> whoooo
<iiiears___> glick - lol
<PassionLim> I've got 100 invites left, too!
<bob2> PassionLim: e.g.?
<coobra> me to :)
<glick> i know ill send an invite to someon at gmail
<PassionLim> I just wanna compile to install package.
<coobra> well 100 x 50 or somting :P
<cafuego_> Yeah, keep the invites and start using gmailraidfs
<bob2> PassionLim: and the package is...?
<PassionLim> acpi-support
<bob2> which is already in ubuntu
<cafuego_> iiiears___: No.
<bob2> and is a set of shell scripts
<iiiears___> Thanks cafuego. :)
<PassionLim> but new version 0.43 is not available.
<cafuego_> iiiears___: Are you using the xrender extensions
<QMario> Nalioth, now I have this error:
<crimsun> PassionLim: patience, it'll appear soon enough.
<PassionLim> :)
<glick> whats gmailraidfs?
<iiiears___> cafuego - i don't know what those are? aceleration?
<QMario> Good night cafuego and bob2!!! :)
<cafuego_> iiiears___: transparency.
<iiiears___> cafuego - Yes, on the desktop.
<cafuego_> iiiears___: They contain memory leaks, so that's what will be causing the slowdown.
<iiiears___> cafuego - you are a genius. - (turning off transparency now.)
<Navatiu> um.. i wonder if ubuntu has lastest python 2.4 in it?
<Navatiu> shrug
<Navatiu> i am not veteran linux user yet though heh
<iiiears___> cafuego - would using an image instead of transparency cause the same problem? same libraries?
<Navatiu> i been using SuSe for a month and went back to window 98(i never went upgrade ever)
<poningru> Navatiu: I will go with yes
<poningru> Navatiu: 2.4.1
<Navatiu> ok thanks
<poningru> but obviously if the new one came out
<poningru> it will be in breazy
<Navatiu> athough i love one thing about linux, less crash though.
<poningru> Navatiu: what dont you like about linux?
<tzapachuau> how do i see a list of softwares tht i can install with apt-get ... using wild cards
<Navatiu> well... heh, permission on console... i have to get used to it. heh
<poningru> Navatiu: I guess, but you can always just use the root user
<Hobbsee> tzapachuau: use synaptic?  there's probably a command for it though, but synaptic will give you descriptions of everything too
<Navatiu> anyway i try to use Konsole for awhile, it sudden frozen for some reason i dont know why.. it work fine on TTY console without crash.
<poningru> but I prefer sudo
<tzapachuau> ok
<iiiears___> Navatiu - 98 has hardware drivers sharing kernel space in ram. - one hardware hiccup crashes the whole machine.  - linux and to some extent XP have a much better handle on things
<Navatiu> strange konsole
<tzapachuau> !help
<Navatiu> ah i see iiears
<scribbles> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<scribbles> anyone get that?
<poningru> scribbles: it sure does
<poningru> I have it installed right now
<tzapachuau> !tell apt-get tzapachuau
<scribbles> heh then whats the problem
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> methinks apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<scribbles> sudo apt-get install azureus
* poningru shrugs
<epiloc> gtkpod cant connect to my ipod.  I changed the default mount path to media:/sda2 (where my machine picks up the ipod) but gtkpod still doesnt connect... any ipod users here running gtkpod successfully?
<BlankB> tzapachuau: apt-cache search packagename
<tzapachuau> thanks BlankB
<tzapachuau> can i use wild cards with it?
<BlankB> regex wildcards
<poningru> scribbles: you sure you are using the latest backports?
<scribbles> I commented them out
<poningru> err the official backports
<scribbles> because the mirrirmax ones are down
<scribbles> are there new ones?
<poningru> !tell scribbles about backports
<ronalde> the folders in one imap-account in evolution seem empty (but aren't)... any clues
<scribbles> I'm using breezy
<scribbles> shoul di just change hoary to breezy
<poningru> scribbles: nm
<poningru> scribbles: what do you mean?
<poningru> wait how did you start using breazy?
<poningru> ronalde: ctrl+h in nautilus
<epiloc> anyone in here help me out with my ipod?
<poningru> ronalde: its most likely that they are hidden
<scribbles> well in the msg I got
<scribbles> it told me the link to add
<scribbles> should I just change where it says hoary to breezy
<tzapachuau> does anyone have successfully installed vlc-pluggin for esd
<dell500> anyone know the port for gallery server?
<poningru> scribbles: yeah
<poningru> oops
<poningru> hmm hold on
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> any thinkpad users here?
<cafuego_> Just ask the question, don't hold polls.
<qsrv> heh, sorry
<qsrv> I'm trying to get ubuntu to work on my t43 thinkpad
<poningru> scribbles: nope just do what the msg said
<qsrv> first hing I did after installing 5.10 was to get the 686 kernel
<iiiears___> rofl - nVidia 6600GT 3.4 FPS.   Hehe.   -   I need a command to clean up ram after killing/restarting gnome-panel.
<neotrophy> Xserver upgrade for Breezy is safe now?
<qsrv> but when I use it, the network is really unstable
<tzapachuau> i cant play a VCD file with my totem movie player
<tzapachuau> can someone help me
<scribbles> poningru, it doesn't need to be breezy-backports?
<qsrv> even though I see no errors in the logs
<lemics_> get vlc player
<greg> could someone here help me with authentication to seveas repo? Perhaps seveas
<tzapachuau> here were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///home/tzapachuau/Desktop/Mapuia%26Johana.MPG", you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<poningru> scribbles: when they say hoary-backports they mean the new stuff for breazy
<scribbles> AHHHH
<poningru> err from breazy
<Navatiu> vlc player for linux? ah right i forgot about it. :)
<scribbles> thx poningru
<poningru> np
<qsrv> so that's the first problem : network is periodically disonnecting. I'm using the tg3 driver
<padmawan> tzapachuau: use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<BlankB> qsrv: what do you mean by disconnecting?
<tzapachuau> padmawan,  how do i get that
<tzapachuau> okay
<tzapachuau> apt-get
<tzapachuau> :)
<qsrv> well, I connect
<padmawan> tzapachuau: it's in universe
<MadpilotPPC> !tell tzapachuau about restricted
<MadpilotPPC> tzapachuau, totem-zine info at the URL you just got from ubotu...
<qsrv> then for example try to download a few packages and it all stops. DNS is not responding, can't even ping anything
<CaiN_SA> guys, which kernel must i install to give my amd 64 pc 64bit support ?
<poningru> CaiN_SA: you have to use all 64 bit software
<bob2> CaiN_SA: have you installed the amd64 port of ubuntu?
<BlankB> when it does that do an 'ifconfig' command and see if there are any errors on the interface.
<neotrophy> Anyone know where I can get a deb transcode for AMD64?  It's not in the repository in the restricted formats section of the wiki
<tzapachuau> thanks
<CaiN_SA> bob2, no i want to know which packages i must install to make it 64bit ready
<qsrv> ok, I'll try that
<poningru> CaiN_SA: the thing is just installing the kernel is not going to work
<bob2> CaiN_SA: that's not how the world works
<poningru> you have to have the entire software package in 64bit
<bob2> CaiN_SA: if you want to run the amd64 port on your machine, that's what you need to install
<CaiN_SA> sigh bob2
<poningru> err entire OS
<bob2> CaiN_SA: istalling a 64-bit amd64 kernel on i386 does not do anything about your applications
<CaiN_SA> its debian based
<CaiN_SA> if i install the correct apps
<CaiN_SA> it will make it support 64bit
<CaiN_SA> so i need more than kernel
<neotrophy> Is there an easy(ish) way to get all of the 32 bit packages to install, but under lib32?
<CaiN_SA> like what ?
<Agrajag> no, you need EVERYTHING to be 64-bit
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no, please stop
<bob2> CaiN_SA: this is not how it works
<bob2> CaiN_SA: if you want all your applications to be amd64 binaries, you need to install the amd64 port
<Navatiu> 64-bit wont work on 1386 machine.
<bob2> neotrophy: no
<CaiN_SA> bob2, lol
<Navatiu> i386 rather
<CaiN_SA> ok so you say ubuntu does everything 6 times
<bob2> neotrophy: basically everything that is in the i386 portion of the archive is also in the amd64
<neotrophy> I didn't think so... was just wondering :)
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no
<CaiN_SA> since they got all those version
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no
<CaiN_SA> i dont use ubuntu
<CaiN_SA> i work for impi
<poningru> bob2: I think it would be better to point them toward a doc than explaining everything
<Navatiu> impi?
<neotrophy> There are a few things missing, but I think I've got most of them now.  Had great fun with the flash plugin though :)
<CaiN_SA> and was just wondering if there was an easy way
<CaiN_SA> of making a 64bit version
<bob2> CaiN_SA: you appear to be very confused
<CaiN_SA> impilinux as ing marks new company
<bob2> CaiN_SA: do you know what the difference between an amd64 executable and an i386 one is?
<scribbles> poningru: W: GPG error: http://mirror.noreply.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CFF71CB3AFA44BDD
<bob2> scribbles: gpg --recv-key CFF71CB3AFA44BDD ; gpg --export CFF71CB3AFA44BDD | sudo apt-key add -
<scribbles> thx bob, can you explain that?
<neotrophy> I can't find transcode for AMD64 either
<Navatiu> sigh
<bob2> scribbles: gets the key. imports it into apt.
<bob2> so apt doesn't complain about not having it
<Navatiu> 64-bit appilication will work on 64-bit machine like amd64. it wont work on i386 machine though.
<bob2> assuming you trust that key, but you probably have no way to check
<scribbles> gpg: WARNING: options in `/home/stephen/.gnupg/gpg.conf' are not yet active during this run
<CaiN_SA> bob2, ok what you are saying is : ubuntu team recompiles everything with 64bit support.
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no
<scribbles> gpg: no keyserver known (use option --keyserver)
<scribbles> gpg: keyserver receive failed: bad URI
<scribbles> gpg: WARNING: nothing exported
<scribbles> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<bob2> scribbles: stop pasting crap
<scribbles> sorry
<Navatiu> heh
<CaiN_SA> then what bob2 cos your making no sence
<AngryParsley> why does breezy come with an old copy of the java runtime environment?
<bob2> scribbles: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net ...
<bob2> CaiN_SA: because you don't seem to understand what an architecture is in Linux
<CaiN_SA> AngryParsley, cos that is FREE java
<bob2> CaiN_SA: ubuntu compiles each binary package for each architecture
<CaiN_SA> thats what i asked
<CaiN_SA> and you said no
<bob2> CaiN_SA: once for powerpc, once for ia-64, once for i386, once for hppa, once for amd64
<TokenBad> you can get firefox from apt-get right?
<epiloc> ill try one more time... can anyone here help me with gtkpod?
<AngryParsley> CaiN_SA: why can't I get JRE1.5?
<CaiN_SA> ok bob2
<bob2> TokenBad: it's installed by default
<sn0n> TokenBad, firefox is default
<AngryParsley> I don't care about free, I installed the win32 codecs
<poningru> TokenBad: yeah
<TokenBad> I know but on a machine that isn't
<bob2> TokenBad: then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<TokenBad> a version of linux that it isn't
<sn0n> TokenBad, i believe that firefox is a ubuntu-base
<sn0n> so it is
<scribbles> bob2: it said "Go Ahead and Type Your Message"
<poningru> angeloo: you can get it
<neotrophy> CaiN_SA: It's easier if you just think of the IA64 or AMD64 as a completely different processor.  1 that happens to emulate an IA32 processor very, very well
<poningru> err
<poningru> AngryParsley: you can get it
<CaiN_SA> bob2, so if i want to make 64 bit version : dpkg -l , and make new breezy ( 64 bit ) and make sure all thos apps are installed ?
<bob2> TokenBad: if you're not using ubuntu, you need to ask somewhere else
<AngryParsley> so... is there anywhere I can find a deb of JRE1.5?
<AngryParsley> poningru: where?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no, stop saying "64 bit"
<poningru> AngryParsley: its in the reps
<iiiears___> 
<iiiears___> 
<Agrajag> CaiN_SA: it doesn't work that way
<bob2> iiiears___: no
<AngryParsley> poningru: which one?
<poningru> !tell AngryParsley about java
<iiiears___> Oops - excuse me - (cats!)
<bob2> scribbles: dude, the ... meant "replace with what I said before"
<Navatiu> heh iiears
<Razor-X> LUFS module is being stupid
<bob2> CaiN_SA: "64 bit" is meaningless in this context
<Hobbsee> poningru: jre 1.5 is no longer in repositories, it got taken out
<TokenBad> I am using ubuntu
<Navatiu> 'dog eat my papers' excuse, now it's cat 'cat did it, not me! so nya nya' :)
<poningru> oops did not know that
<poningru> Hobbsee: ic
<bob2> CaiN_SA: if your question is "How do I convert an i386 install to an amd64 one", the answer is "reinstall"
<CaiN_SA> bob2, ok IA64 ok
<bob2> CaiN_SA: they are different architectures
<CaiN_SA> bob2, whqat
<TokenBad> or kubuntu..but anyway...I was just wondering if by default firefox was getable from apt-get
<Agrajag> IA64 is not the same thing as AMD64
<CaiN_SA> becoz i dont have ubuntu do i
<bob2> TokenBad: yes, of course
<bob2> CaiN_SA: this is how every OS works
<Razor-X> rewrite "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/build/include/linux/modversions.h": Permission denied at /usr/share/lufs/prepmod line 87 -- what would cause that problem?
<scribbles> bob2: just need to pipe it?
<Agrajag> there isn't, to my knowledge, an IA64 ubuntu
<Navatiu> IA64 use different spec than AMD64 is?
<bob2> scribbles: dude
<Navatiu> hmm i dunno
<Hobbsee> poningru: search on ubuntuforums.org - there are a few threads that give you a five step method to do it, which works really nicely
<Agrajag> IA64 is Itanium
<bob2> scribbles: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-key CFF71CB3AFA44BDD ; gpg --export CFF71CB3AFA44BDD | sudo apt-key add -
<bob2> Navatiu: they are completely unrelated, yes
<Navatiu> ok
<bob2> Agrajag: it's non-official, but mostly exists
<AngryParsley> poningru: ugh, why can't they just throw 1.5 in the multiverse repository?
<neotrophy> Yeah, IA64 and AMD64 are very different instruction sets.
<Agrajag> the newer P4suse EMT64, which is almost exactly the same as AMD64
<TokenBad> thought so..thanks bob2
<scribbles> sorry bob2, I couldn't find anything on this
<AngryParsley> I have to download the installer and then translate it to a .deb
<Navatiu> i know the architure concept myself, but i dont know they were actually diffrent than being similar(not SAME) heh.
<poningru> AngryParsley: cause its not free
<iiiears___> Do 32 bit applications conform to the no execute bit policy on 64 bit processors?
<Hobbsee> AngryParsley: search on ubuntuforums.org - there are a few threads that give you a five step method to do it, which works really nicely
<AngryParsley> poningru: I got the win32codecs from multiverse, and they're not free
<Hobbsee> AngryParsley: when did you get the win32 codecs?  I think they've been taken out of the repositories as well, certainly were a week ago when i reinstalled kubuntu
<neotrophy> iiiears___: no execute bit policy?
<poningru> AngryParsley: its different case
<poningru> and its been taken out
<MadpilotPPC> Hobbsee, you can still get them, via devious means... check the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<philc> I moved my desktop from wired to wireless networking, using a netgear wireless adapter. I can't host games online anymore; the ports and router are set up correctly. I have a feeling like this has something to do with the hardware. I know that most desktop wireless cards don't support bridging in linux, do issues like this affect what I can host?
<bob2> no
<AngryParsley> poningru: why? those are extremely important if you want to play any movies
<iiiears___> The newer processors have RAM marked off into sections for each application to make it more difficult for buffer over flow/exploits to work.
<poningru> bob2: ?
<Hobbsee> MadpilotPPC: i'm aware of that - it's very fortunate!
<p0windah> philc: shouldnt be any difference between wireless and a piece of cable
<bob2> that's not quite how it works
<neotrophy> AngryParsley: I *can't* run the win32 codecs and I haven't found anything I can't play yet.
<CaiN_SA> elo wi
<CaiN_SA> elo witblitz
<MadpilotPPC> AngryParsley, legal reasons...
<witblitz> ewwo
<bob2> philc: no, unless the driver is oddly buggy
<philc> p0windah: things like vmware care
<witblitz> wies die poeskop?
<Agrajag> VLC doesn't use w32codecs
<philc> bob2: is there anyway I can monitor what packets are hitting a network device?
<poningru> ok seriously these explanataion things are getting a little crowded
<Navatiu> yeah legal reason
<CaiN_SA> lol witblitz
<bob2> philc: tcpdump would be the first thing I'd try, yeah
<AngryParsley> neotrophy: so... what about your average WMV?
<Hobbsee> poningru: that's why you use people's names when you're responding to someone - it generally comes up a different colour, or flashes the screen
<poningru> philc: ethereal might help too
<poningru> ?
<CaiN_SA> bob sais you have to reinstall an os to give it 64bit support
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no
<bob2> CaiN_SA: stop confusing the issue
<MrGardenHoseMan> In which directory(ies) is xchat installed by default?
<scribbles> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<scribbles>  <-- after all that
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: dpkg -L xchat
<Agrajag> there's no such thing as giving an OS 64 bit support.
<neotrophy> Hmmm... I haven't actually tried one yet :)  But I think there are free wmv decoders.  I'm intrigued now.
<poningru> seriousy dude read up on different architectures
* neotrophy goes off to find an average WMV
<AngryParsley> ok, so a script that gets the binary installer, translates it, and installs it should be made
<AngryParsley> how would that satisfy the legal requirements?
<bob2> CaiN_SA: your question appeared to be "How do I convert an ubuntu i386 system to and amd64 one?", and the answer to that is "reinstall"
<scribbles> neotrophy: the w32codecs ARE available via apt-get
<Agrajag> newer versions of ffmpeg are making progress on WMV9 apparently
<neotrophy> Not much use on AMD64 though
<msan> hallo
<CaiN_SA> bob2, and if your making an operating system  ????? you cant reinstall something you dont have
<msan> I'm new with ubuntu
<bob2> CaiN_SA: dude, stop
<Hobbsee> scribbles: they were taken out, they are not there now.
<bob2> CaiN_SA: you're massively confusing yourself here
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<scribbles> !ubotu tell neotropy about w32codecs
<msan> I've read that there is support for installing directly onto LVM volumes
<msan> I'd like to use evms (http://evms.sourceforge.net/) instead lvm
<bob2> CaiN_SA: if you have a specific question, ask it, perhaps in #ubuntu-offtopic
<msan> Is there support for installing onto EVMS volumes?
<poningru> CaiN_SA: dude really read a book about different computer architectures
<MadpilotPPC> !tell neotrophy abut w32codecs
<scribbles> !ubotu tell neotrophy about w32codecs
<scribbles> !ubotu tell hobbsee about w32codecs
<CaiN_SA> poningru, lol
<MadpilotPPC> scribbles, use either "ubotu <bla>" or just !tell when you're talking to ubotu
<CaiN_SA> you obviously never used gentoo before
<poningru> CaiN_SA: no I havent
<jhuniepi> hello
<scribbles> oh
<CaiN_SA> becoz you can optimise your pc depending on what cpu you have
<bob2> CaiN_SA: no, stop
<bob2> CaiN_SA: #ubuntu-offtopic
<poningru> CaiN_SA: thats if you have same architecture
<bob2> you're very very confused and taking up channel space
<poningru> sigh sorry
<msan> Is there support for installing ubuntu onto EVMS volumes?
<scribbles> E: Package azureus has no installation candidate
<scribbles>  still from apt-get
<bob2> msan: yes
<bob2> scribbles: yes, that's a clear error
<witblitz> scribbles, probably not :P
<msan> bob2, I've read only with lvm
<bob2> scribbles: none of the sources in your sources.list have that package
<Navatiu> hmm
<scribbles> hrm, I added the new backports?
<BlankB> scribbles: azureus works with the version from the main azureus site. you dont need it from a repo.
<Navatiu> !ubotu tell navatiu about ubotu
<ezequiel> join #ubuntu-es
<BlankB> scribbles: I have been using the linux gtk version.
<poningru> scribbles: you sure you have java installed?
<_Rappy_> ok, s der e eg ikke sant
<_Rappy_> p tur til hgskola for  slipp av min kjre, og s p tur videre til jobb
<_Rappy_> hmm
<_Rappy_> sooo, thw wrong chan
<ezequiel> alguna herramienta para desarrollar en pascal y C?
<ezequiel> tipo por rhine o kdevelop ?
<ezequiel> de donde se puede bajar ?
<scribbles> yea i have java installed
<witblitz> /kick ezequiel ssht
<scribbles> guess I just nee dto go get it from the website
<Myrtti> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Myrtti: What?
<Myrtti> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Myrtti> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<iiiears___> where can you find tools to program in pascal and C the type for rhine or kdevelop and where are they filed under?
<poningru> iiiears___: search for it in apt
<bob2> iiiears___: build-essential installs you a full set of C compiler stuff
<bob2> iiiears___: if you want kdevelop, just install it
<iiiears___> lol - i live in so-cal - gotta speak spanish here.
<FR500> iiiears___: for offtopic goto #ubuntu-offtopic :p
<jay-ar> how can i make my ati 9250 run nice in games?
<iiiears___> ROFL - you are right again.
<poningru> !tell jay-ar about ati
<FR500> !tell fr500 about ati
<fantasai> where is Java installed to?
<fantasai> I ran the installer, but I can't find any files
<FR500> fantasai: in /usr/share/lib or something, what do u need the files for?
<fantasai> to run them?
* fantasai can't find java or javac
<neotrophy> LOL... followed the howto.  The 1 WMV movie that I found on my system that I couldn't play, I still can't play, because it's WM9 :)
<MadpilotPPC> fantasai, try just "java" in a terminal - that should get you a help message, at least
<fantasai> command not found
<iiiears___> fantasi - the linux directory tree is a maze isn't it. slocate and find commands are lifesavers   run updatedb to give you a fresh look at the tree
<fantasai> linux directory tree isn't as much of a maze when binary executables put themselves where they belong
<iiiears___> lol - okay, too true.
<BlankB> fantasai: did you install from a .deb file?
<fantasai> BlankB, I followed the instructions on http://therning.org/magnus/archives/63
<fantasai> It seemed to work
<fantasai> but slocate isn't turning up anything
<bob2> slocate won't work until tommorow
<Hobbsee> fantasai: seen this?  http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<barosl> does anyone know how to restore files on ext3 filesystem? i want to restore some python source codes....
<BlankB> I think that only built packages for install java. I dont see anytheing there that installs them. Did it create some files?
<jay-ar> how can i check my kernel version?
<jab> has anyone here installed eclipse on breezy?
<bob2> barosl: you can't, really
<BlankB> jay-ar: uname -a
<iru> jay: uname -a ?
<jay-ar> ok tnx
<bob2> barosl: and please change your /quit message to not be so long and full of unicode
<bimberi> fantasai: The instructions on that page will create a DEB file.  Did you install it using dpkg?
<barosl> bob2, oh; i see...
<epiloc> how do i delete a symbolic link?
<bob2> epiloc: rm linkname
<epiloc> how would i reverse this  sudo ln -s /media/BLAK* /media/ipod
<epiloc> rm /media/ipod ?
<scribbles> so I just installed Azureus, tried to download something, and now I"m getting Directory Creation Failed, how do I set it so Azureus can create the directories it needs to?
<poningru> scribbles: I think you have to run it under sudo the first time
<qsrv> hi. I've found a small error in ubuntu 5.10 acpi sleep script
<bob2> no
<fantasai> bimberi, I only see some .deb files, no instructions...
<BlankB> scribbles: you just need to run it somewhere where the user has access to.
<qsrv> where should I report it?
<bob2> you never run it under sudo
<bob2> qsrv: do you have a radeon?
<BlankB> fantasai: dpkg -i packagename.deb
<poningru> scribbles: guess not
<scribbles> all I did was extract the archive to my home dir then ./azureus, opened a torrent and then I got a directory creation error
<bob2> and the error was...
<scribbles> its within Azureus
<scribbles> Error: Directory Creation Failed...
<p0windah> scribbles: did you install as root ? then run as non-root ?
<bimberi> fantasai: whereever you ran the "fakeroot make-jpkg...." command there should be a deb file (sun<blah>.deb)
<scribbles> no I thinK i installed as non-root :(
<qsrv> bob2 : yeah
<p0windah> scribbles: so you didnt use sudo ?
<scribbles> no
<bob2> qsrv: fixed already, should be o narchive.u.c in the next 15 minutes
<qsrv> ;] 
<qsrv> heh
<scribbles> am I supposed to uninstall it then ./azureus as sudo
<qsrv> so much for my 15 mins of fame and glory ;] 
<bob2> scribbles: no
<p0windah> scribbles: no
<bimberi> qsrv: now that's customer service! :P
<fantasai> bimberi, ah, ok
<BlankB> qsrv: there is a option in the config for where to save torrents to make sure that directory is writeable by your user.
<jab> eclipse anybody?
<BlankB> oops...qsrv: = scribbles:
<fantasai> bimberi, thanks!
<bimberi> fantasai: yw :)
<qsrv> ;] 
<p0windah> scribbles: when azureus is loaded go into the settings of the program and double check the directories where its trying to save stuff by default
<jay-ar> how can i get this fglrx-driver
<scribbles> Save Directory: /home/stephen/.Azureus/torrents
<scribbles> thats a writable directory for me being logged in as stephen right?
<qsrv> one more thing are there any apps that manage network connections(wired and wireless) for laptops? Something like IBM's access connections?
<BlankB> scribbles: cd /home/stephen/.Azureus/torrents; touch test.txt
<poningru> qsrv: network manager
<qsrv> I was looking for something more automatic.
<bimberi> jay-ar: package xorg-driver-fglrx looks good
<scribbles> worked fine BlankB
<qsrv> Something that could detect the wireless network
<jay-ar> @bimberi is that installed in ubuntu by default?
<BlankB> scribbles: Then I cant imagine why its complaining.
<bimberi> jay-ar: no
<jay-ar> how do i get that?
<bimberi> ubotu tell jay-ar about ati
<qsrv> Or maybe if I could get for example wpa_supplicant to run when I bring the wireless interface up, that would suit me. I would then just bring the interface I need when I need it
<bob2> qsrv: that's what network manager does...
<bob2> qsrv: running programs when interfaces come up is trivial, /etc/network/interfaces, ip-up.d
<qsrv> oh
<qsrv> I'll look into that
<xukun> what is the release date for breezy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> xukun: Octover 13
<qsrv> as for network manager: I need wpa, and, as far as I see, it's not supported yet
<bimberi> ber even :P
<qsrv> or is it?
<bob2> bah wpa
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d80-170-47-165.cust.tele2.fr]  by crimsun
<mathieudz> bimberi: are you spanish? :) (that typo)
<poningru> !tell qsrv about networkmanager
<mathieudz> is there a gnome wrapper for 'ssh-add' ?
<bimberi> mathieudz: hehe, no, far from it :)
<poningru> qsrv: wpa support is not that good
<poningru> almost anywhere
<xukun> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> xukun: yw :)
<qsrv> well, I wouldn't need wpa if it wasn't for my faculty's admin. And he said wpa_supplicant was probably the only choice I had
<poningru> qsrv: yeah understandable
<poningru> wpa > Wep
<johnnybezak> hey guys i just did a apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade and I noticed that there were a whole bunch of Xorg packages. I assume this is the new modular X am I right?
<qsrv> right, thanks guys, I'll have a go at getting wpa_supplicant to work
<p0windah> johnnybezak: yah
<locomorto> johnnybezak: are you on hoary?
<locomorto> if you are then its probally not
<p0windah> johnnybezak: graphic drivers and whatnot
<jay-ar> how can i get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<locomorto> if your on breezy you already have it
<jay-ar> how can i get https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jay-ar> wroing message
<jay-ar> how can i get xorg-driver-fglrx
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<bimberi> jay-ar: "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" doesn't work?
<jay-ar> nope
<bimberi> jay-ar: what's the error?
<jay-ar> it saysE: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
* keikoz bjour all
<p0windah> jay-ar: its in restricted
<BlankB> scribbles: you still there?
<bimberi> jay-ar: can you paste your sources.list to a pastebin (see /topic)?
<jay-ar> wait
<p0windah> oh christ, I have kylie minogue; locomotion stuck in my head
<p0windah> what the hell was I thinking when I started whistling
<iiiears___> lol
<dreamwave> wild.  first time i ever had to recover a nick.
<dreamwave> now.  on to better things.  like... how do i add a couple of options to my nvidia module when it is loaded?
<crimsun> dreamwave: add them to /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia
<crimsun> "options nvidia something=value"
<crimsun> (without the double quotations)
<dreamwave> ah
<iiiears___> rebooting - not quite enough knowledge yet to reclaim "stale" RAM
<p0windah> stale ram ?
<net36> hi!!!!!!!!!!
<watog> hello
<FR500> hi
<watog> asl?
<dreamwave> crimsun, thanks. i'll try that out.
<watog> asl?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<watog> chacky asl?
<crimsun> watog: not here
<dreamwave> now, is there a little gui app or command line app to add/remove runlevel actions?  i don't want powernowd loaded at startup..
<bimberi> dreamwave: have a look at "bum" (boot up manager) ...
<poningru> dreamwave: I think its called bum or something
<bimberi> ubotu tell dreamwave about bum
<poningru> what he said
<p0windah> homoerotic
<dreamwave> hahah.  thanks all
* bimberi has to find a better way of expressing that :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@212.175.38.26]  by crimsun
<p0windah> is the app (*um) any good btw ?
<crimsun> some people really like it
<trace> Hello peeps
<p0windah> what does "peeps" mean anyway ?
<trace> Does anyone here use Anjuta?
<trace> "People"
<CaiN_SA> peeps = people
<p0windah> I should have been clearer, _why_ does it represent "people" ?
<trace> why is hi short for hello?
<MadpilotPPC> p0windah, because it's harder to misspell? ;)
<HrdwrBob> why do you have a zero in your nick?
<p0windah> the mindless questions as answers..
<AngryParsley> so, I see rhythmbox is installed
<trace> lol, why is water wet?
<AngryParsley> I set everything up, but I can't seem to transfer songs to my ipod
<AngryParsley> I can play songs on my ipod, but not add new ones
<iiiears___> why is the sky blue? how high is up?
<trace> lol
<p0windah> I'm guessing you guys all live/work in some labour camp or something
<no-one> how can i install gstreamer-plugins-mp3**.rmp?
<p0windah> can I eat please sir ?
<trace> does rhythmbox searh for radio streams auto?
<AngryParsley> trace: no, you just add URLs
* bimberi rattles his tin cup on the bars
<iiiears___> no-one - gstreamer-mad.o8????
<crimsun> no-one: gstreamer0.8-mad?
<no-one> no
<AngryParsley> so is there any way I can transfer songs to my ipod in linux?
<bimberi> AngryParsley: have a look at gtkpod
<iiiears___> AngryParsley, - gtkpod?
<trace> yeah I installed streamtuner
<AngryParsley> gtkpod, ok
<AngryParsley> trace: and that could throw songs on your ipodL
<AngryParsley> *?
<trace> Anyone have any Anjuta exp?
<no-one> so how?
<trace> Nope
<trace> Didn't work 4 me..
<iiiears___> add DRM - and things get very complex - doable still but very difficult.
<mshade> what's the 'ubuntu way' to add NFS shares to the desktop?
<AngryParsley> oh
<crimsun> no-one: your question doesn't make sense
<no-one> i want play mp3
<crimsun> no-one: then install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<MadpilotPPC> !tell no-one about mp3
<trace> use xmms
<Navatiu> i stay away from DRM all the way.
<iiiears___> no-one - ffmpeg, mpg123, gstreamer-mad, w32Codecs, +others, can all do decoding
<trace> couldn't get rythmbox to play mp3s
<crimsun> trace: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad first?
<MadpilotPPC> trace, mine does, honest...
<trace> cool...
<AngryParsley> wow, gtkpod just locked up
<AngryParsley> awesome
<trace> It's my fault
<trace> I like xmms...
<AngryParsley> wait, wtf? it's hashing a bunch of tracks?
<AngryParsley> it can't read the nice database on the ipod?
<trace> Has anyone got terminus to work on ubuntu?
<tommi^> Hi. I'm about to purchase a motherboard and I'm having hard time figuring out if the nv gigabyte ethernet on it will work. Help? tia
<trace> I got beagle to work!!!
<topyli> beagle rocks doesn't it
<trace> yup
<tommi^> trace, congratulations! You lucky one..
<trace> lol
<Navatiu> nice
<iiiears___> trace you are a better man than i ghunga-din. - it is a trial. - though preconfigured on the next release. Breezy Badger right?
<trace> I think it is
<AngryParsley> ugh, gtkpod takes like 5 minutes to show my songs when I click on my ipod
<locomorto> AngryParsley: blame Apple
<trace> has anyone got a webcam to work?
<locomorto> its their stupid DRM and all round crap they hide
<mshade> how to edit a file as superuser?
<mshade> trace: i've got a logitech quickcam im which works well
<iiiears___> AngryParsley, - this has nothing to do with patented encodong alogrthms does it?
<AngryParsley> iiiears___: what? why should it?
<AngryParsley> all my songs are mp3s
<trace> cool
<locomorto> AngryParsley: you think
<topyli> iiiears___: beagle in breezy is still in universe, not in the default set of packages
<AngryParsley> locomorto: well there used to be some ogg vorbis, but then I got an ipod
<locomorto> AngryParsley: actually mp3 ARE patentend
<trace> I'm going to try my webcam next...
<AngryParsley> locomorto: I don't care
<crimsun> AngryParsley: submit a bug for gtkpod to make it use whatever jhymn's backend is
<locomorto> AngryParsley: you should
<AngryParsley> I just want to throw 10 mp3s on my ipod
<AngryParsley> locomorto: no, I just want to listen to music
<locomorto> And the patents are holding you back
<topyli> heh
<locomorto> without them you could play mp3s by default
<iiiears___> topyli - erm - yikes Beagle is worth the effort. - hopiing it would be included...
<AngryParsley> no, this buggy software is holding me back
<locomorto> You would be easily able to sync with your ipod
<AngryParsley> locomorto: I can play all the songs on my ipod just fine
<AngryParsley> I'm having trouble transferring new songs to it
<trace> I'm running mandrake and rh on to other boxes..but I like ubuntu the best...
<crimsun> AngryParsley: what application?
<AngryParsley> I don't care about patents, copyright, trademarks, etc
<trace> *two
<dreamwave> hmmm. click on an ogg file in firefox is bringing up an embedded ogg player that plays a few seconds and then promptly crashes firefox.  what's got itself embedded into firefox?  how do i find out?
<locomorto> Today maybe, but tommorow will that HD-DVD/BluRay you bought play on you computer?
<Myrtti> I have a bunch of wma-files I want to convert to mp3's. I have the script to do it, but it requires mplayer that wont install.
<AngryParsley> hell, my other computer runs a pirated copy of XP
<AngryParsley> crimsun: gtkpod
<crimsun> AngryParsley: you should submit a bug on that application instead of yelling here, since we can't really help that
<bob2> awesome but off-topic
<bob2> if you have a problem with something, please file a bug
<AngryParsley> crimsun: it looks like the software hasn't been updated in over a year
<locomorto> It could be because they didn't knwo of any issues
<locomorto> Filing bug reports may also cause someone else to come in and fix it for you
<jsgotangco> AngryParsley, looks like an upstream issue that ubuntu can't be able to fix
<locomorto> releasing a updated version for the benifit of everbody
<locomorto> everybody*
<iiiears___> AngryParsley - neither does anyone else. 'cept maybe a handful of large grey flannel wearing corporate types.   - just wait 'til ya see  what they have in store for us with the new blu-ray DVD's - (evil laugh)
<AngryParsley> ok, so this buggy gtkpod program is in the repository, but not JRE1.5?
<AngryParsley> :(
<crimsun> we can't distribute Sun's or IBM's
<MadpilotPPC> AngryParsley, the buggy app is Free, jre ain't...
<crimsun> you can go download it yourself and create a deb if you want
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> could somebody tell me what is "fair dice" ?
<jsgotangco> or activate multiverse and download blacbox java
<AngryParsley> crimsun: yeah, I did that, and it took me forever
<crimsun> AngryParsley: using java-package?
<AngryParsley> I just want things to work, not have to mess with alien or anything
<AngryParsley> crimsun: yeah, I think so
<AngryParsley> then I had to uninstall gij and the old java vm
<AngryParsley> and then I could start working on my CS project
<crimsun> eh, all you needed to do was prepend it to your $PATH
<crimsun> no reason to remove the gjc stuff
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> to get java working simply:
<AngryParsley> crimsun: see? I don't want to mess with environment variables, I want to install java
<trace> When Anjuta goes thur setting up a project I get a error "configure: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 gtk+-2.0) were not met. Any ideas how to fix this?
<bob2> download tarball. install. all done.
<AngryParsley> bob2: I tried that, it didn't work
<bob2> AngryParsley: where "didn't work" = ?
<AngryParsley> it threw jre in my home directory gave me weird errors when I tried to compile anything that used interfaces
<bob2> that's so unspecific as to be useless
<bob2> it will of course put it in your homedir, tho
<AngryParsley> why can't it put it in /usr/bin like everything else?
<locomorto> Hmm
<quicks_> guys, when breezy the stable version comes out, how can i upgrade my hoary version to it?
<locomorto> I just updated (breezy) and my show desktop panel icon and the trash icon have dissapered
<Hobbsee> quicks: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<JDigital> Change synaptic repositories to "breezy" and upgrade
<locomorto> Will a reboot fix it?
<JDigital> or read the wiki
<quicks_> hobbsee: ok, i will take a look at it
<crimsun> argh.
<AngryParsley> oh yeah, when I update packages do the outdated versions stay on my system, and if so, how can I remove them?
<quicks_> locomorto : thanks! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.213.179.158]  by crimsun
<locomorto> AngryParesly: sort of
<locomorto> Whenever you install something with apt-get the .deb files stay on your system
<locomorto> to remove them do
<locomorto> sudo apt-cache clean (to remove all of them)
<AngryParsley> what if I use synaptic? (I hate CLIs for things like package management)
<locomorto> or sudo apt-cache auto-clean (to remove the outdated ones)
<AngryParsley> oh, just a one-liner
<crimsun> Synaptic automatically manages the package cache
<AngryParsley> crimsun: so it gets rid of outdated packages?
<locomorto> crimsun: i dont think so
<locomorto> AngryParsely: type this in the terminal (locate .deb)
<locomorto> Are there lots of results?
<AngryParsley> hold on
<JDigital> "sudo apt-cache clean" is an easy command to type
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.25.104.31]  by crimsun
<AngryParsley> my computer is being choppy from gtkpod
<JDigital> er
<JDigital> apt-get clean
<AngryParsley> locomorto: 40
<AngryParsley> lines of results
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@asy119.as253214.sol.superonline.com]  by crimsun
* oiaeiId was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<AngryParsley> they all have "debug" in their names, so they're not packages
<JDigital> Who are all these banned people
<locomorto> Hmm, is this a new system?
<AngryParsley> about a week old
<crimsun> damned bots.
<locomorto> JDigital: people you dont want to know
<AngryParsley> I've updated like 100 packages
<AngryParsley> in fact 166 updates are waiting for me
<locomorto> well it might be doing a apt-cache auto-clean
<locomorto> but if you want to get rid of all of them you can
<locomorto> I'll see if you can do it in synaptic
<AngryParsley> nah, I have 70 gigs of free space on this drive
<Navatiu> heh, i have 20gb on my harddrive. heh heh
<Navatiu> my good ol harddrive
<locomorto> aha
<locomorto> open Synaptic -> Settings -> Files
<locomorto> And you can change the options there
<AngryParsley> oh hell yeah, I got gtkpod to finally copy the songs
<AngryParsley> locomorto: thanks
<locomorto> Its basically doing a apt-cache clean
<Navatiu> good job
<locomorto> (the old versions are removed from the repo)
<locomorto> auto-clean*
* locomorto :(
<AngryParsley> well, it's almost 4AM here, I should try going to bed
<locomorto> I have 1616 packages installed
<AngryParsley> thanks for your help
<locomorto> sleep well
<locomorto> and no problem
<AngryParsley> sorry if I came off kind of harsh, but I was getting frustrated with gtkpod, it was making my system respond like a windows box
<AngryParsley> nn
* locomorto doesn't really care
<locomorto> bai bai
<AngryParsley> wtf?
<locomorto> eh?
<AngryParsley> oh great, gtkpod DELETED all of my songs on my ipod
* locomorto is not here
<AngryParsley> it said it transferred them, and now I have an empty ipod
<AngryParsley> eh, fuck it, I'm going to bed
<bob2> AngryParsley: please do file a bug
<bob2> ranting on IRC is not helpful
<locomorto|away> Actually there probably there
<locomorto|away> just not in the database
<vovka_lt> hi all! has anyone installed 5.10 breezy PR?
<locomorto|away> so hopefully you didn't lose them all
<AngryParsley> locomorto|away: I have 18.5 gigs of free space on my ipod
<dooglus> I'm having problems with movie subtitles.  mplayer won't show czech characters, and totem-xine will, but only in a small font.  can someone help with either problem please?
<locomorto|away> vovka_lt: yes
<iiiears___> ouch!
<AngryParsley> and it's a 20 gig ipod (so 18.5 actualy size)
<locomorto|away> vovka_lt: its very stable
<AngryParsley> *actual
<vovka_lt> locomorto|away, could u send me you /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<locomorto|away> eh sure: if you want one with aussie mirrors
<vovka_lt> me is a gentoo user, but now trying out this wonder at home :)
<vovka_lt> ok. it fits me
<vovka_lt> me is from lt
<vovka_lt> lithuania
<bob2> vovka_lt: you already have a valid sources.list
<vovka_lt> yep, but me is on 5.04 hoary
<vovka_lt> i want a freesh install
<bob2> which is fine
<locomorto|away> vovka_lt: just change everything from hoary to breezy
<locomorto|away> so if it says hoary
<locomorto|away> make it breezy
<locomorto|away> then apt-get updat
<bob2> vovka_lt: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<locomorto|away> then apt-get update*
<locomorto|away> and check that out as well
<qsrv> strange thing: I get no sound from totem-xine under gnome
<qsrv> even though gnome's sound events play ok
<qsrv> what am I missing?
<locomorto|away> Set the output to esd
<bob2> configure it to use esd for output
<bob2> or pkill esd
<vovka_lt> locomorto|away, if someone has already a fresh install of 5.10 and needs a sources.list...
<locomorto|away> ?
<vovka_lt> so i am giving him mine w/hoary changed to breezy?
<vovka_lt> yesterday it was not working
<bob2> vovka_lt: you need to be a lot more specific about what on earth you're doing
* locomorto nods
<bob2> vovka_lt: if you just installed 5.10, then you have a perfectly fine sources.list
<vovka_lt> with no software in there!
* drummer87 needs help
<Navatiu> g a s p.
<bob2> what?
<drummer87> i can't log into gnome
<vovka_lt> al software (through synaptic) is already installed
<bob2> vovka_lt: so show us your /etc/apt/sources.list in #flood
<drummer87> i get some error about not being able to read authority file
<vovka_lt> what is #flood ? :))
<vovka_lt> totally new to irc ;)
<bob2> drummer87: which app did you run with su last time you were in gnome?
<bob2> k3b?
<MadpilotPPC> drummer87, .ICEauthority?
<drummer87> MadpilotPPC, yes that one
<bob2> vovka_lt: /j #flood
<drummer87> bob2, can't remember.. i ran some firewall apps with sudo and gksudo
<qsrv> oh wait, I think this could be an mp3 issue
<drummer87> firestarter, guidedog, ..
<bob2> drummer87: log in to the terminal, delete it, log back in
<bob2> ctrl-alt-f1
<locomorto> !tell qsrv about mp3
<MadpilotPPC> drummer87, chown user:user /.ICEauthority, done
<qsrv> since bmp doesn't seem to play mp3 files at all
<bob2> also, if you think you need to run a GUI firewall tool, you probablyu don't need to
<locomorto> qsrv read your message from ubotu
<MadpilotPPC> good night all. need sleep...
<nybble> night MadpilotPPC
<drummer87> bob2, i was trying to get some internet routing going (unsuccessfully) and thought using an app would be easier
<drummer87> i dunno really how to use iptables
<bob2> ah, fair enough
<bob2> anyway, do what I or MadpilotPPC said
<Navatiu> i recall when i try to get gentoo network to work but it dont detect well.
<Navatiu> bah
<Navatiu> that was year back when i try gentoo a go. heh
<drummer87> done.. i'll log off and back onto my account
<locomorto> gentoo == pain
<Navatiu> yeah
<vovka_lt> bob2, here's my sources.list: http://www.j-a.lt/sources.list
<_rb_> hey does anyone know of some decent instructions for swat in samba ?
<Navatiu> if you want to embrace pain, gentoo is proabbly thing you want to install with pain in ass.
<Navatiu> heh
<locomorto> swat?
<_rb_> cant get the thing running properly on my server
<locomorto> you dont use samba for a game
<SlicerDicer-> hey bob2 have you heard of a issue with AMD64 users not being able to load nvidia modules? I cannot seem to get mine working I been trying and trying :/
<bob2> it's best to avoid swat entirely
<locomorto> Only for things like file and printer sharing
<concept10> is libdvdcss avail for breezy any where?
<_rb_> (samba web adminstration tool)
<ppz> how do i get gcc working in Breezy ?
<bob2> vovka_lt: and?
<bob2> ppz: install build-essential
<bob2> same as on hoary
<bob2> and warty and debian
<poningru> ppz: build essential
<_rb_> what to use instead of swat then ?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: you'd need to give a lot more information
<drummer87> thanks.. worked great
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, sure thing :)
<drummer87> what would've happened to the .ICEauthority file?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: e.g. dmesg output, kernel versions, ubuntu versions, lspci output, modprobe output
<hubsi> guten morgn :)
<bob2> drummer87: it got owned by root, so your user couldn't touch it when you logged in again
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, give me a moment to get all that information for you :)
<drummer87> ah..k, thanks
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, I am encoding a video at the moment it will be done in 2 mins least thats the ETA
<coobra> omg
<coobra> i hawe forgot :/
<coobra> i want to fixx my locales
<ppz> bob2, poningru and how wold i go about doing that ? Synaptic ?
<coobra> what was the corect way to do t :/
<kemik> coobra:  dpkg-reconfigure locales
<coobra> kemik: <3
<poningru> ppz: yeah dude
<poningru> just like warty and hoary
<bob2> ppz: however you normally install packages
<bob2> synaptic is one option, yes
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, lspci, lsmod, dmesg http://rafb.net/paste/results/62gmAw96.html getting kernel versions and the rest
<epiloc> how do i remove a link
<bob2> epiloc: a symlink? same way you remove a file
<epiloc> yes, i did ln -s /media/BLAK* /media/ipod
<epiloc> and now everything is messed up
<epiloc> so just rm /media/ipod?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> ls -ld /media/ipod
<simple_gurl> hi
<bob2> that will show you it's a symlink
<simple_gurl> hello
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, linux-image-2.6.12-9-amd64k8 and restricted modules to match with nvidia-kernel-common 1.0.7667+1 "kinda odd cause it says in dmesg 7174"
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, does that help?
<simple_gurl> hi
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: the module is loaded fine
<SlicerDicer-> let me get you xorg log bob2
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, be back in a few mins I got to crash xorg by having it load nvidia module then come back to get you the output
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.186.194.246]  by crimsun
<ppz> bob2, poningru, got the essentials in but i still cant compile. C compiler cannot create executables.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62.84.73.163]  by crimsun
<bob2> ppz: dpkg -l libc6 | tail -n1
<ppz> bob2, ii  libc6          2.3.5-1ubuntu11
<bob2> and dpkg -l build-essential | tail -n1
<ppz> build-essential 11.1
<bob2> that's not what it said
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, http://rafb.net/paste/results/mEYQgQ18.html that is my xorg log
<bob2> the kernel module loaded fine
<ndlovu> hi all. if I want to split big files and then put them back together, would split and cat be the commands to use?
<bob2> that's whack
<bob2> ndlovu: yes
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, errm whats causing it not to work? if the module is loading but failing to initialize?
<ndlovu> bob2: thanks
<bob2> ndlovu: in a pinch you could even do it without split
<bob2> the kernel side is fine, afaict
<arkalon> is #ubuntu the ubuntu development channel as well as the help channel?
<iiiears___> crimsun  -  Hi, after beginning the system update it halted after downloading all the packages and installiing over half. error message  "Unable to grab mouse malicious client may be controlling your session" - Had you seen this kind of error before?
<bob2> arkalon: no
<ndlovu> bob2: I was thinking '# split --bytes=650m -d bigfile smallfile'
<arkalon> bob2: can you point me in the right direction then?
<ndlovu> and '# cat smallfile01 smallfile02 smallfile03 > bigfile'
<crimsun> iiiears___: ...no, can't say I have.
<bob2> arkalon: #ubuntu-devel, but it is seriously for actual development
<bob2> ndlovu: looks good
<glyn> what's a good and easy way to get all the video codecs for wmv files etc?
<arkalon> bob2: great, thanks
<jay-ar> !tell ati
<crimsun> iiiears___: you don't happen to have vino running, do you?
<bob2> iiiears___: what else do you have running?
<bob2> games, vnc, vmware?
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, do you have any ideas what would cause my nvidia driver not to work?
<psycode> is there an enviroment variable holding the current directory ? (what's its name?)
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: sounds like a X bug
<bob2> psycode: $PWD
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, ok thats what I figured I just got to wait till a version of X comes that is useable?
<iiiears___> very unusual. - xchat and glxgears?!?
<psycode> bob2, thanks
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, is there anyway to downgrade with ubuntu?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: I'd file a bug, personally
<iiiears___> some conflict between a hardened linux and the display driver?
<bob2> iiiears___: "hardened linux"?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: do you have a previous X server in /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<SlicerDicer-> I dont know bob2
<iiiears___> okay, i am a newb. took a wild stab in the dark.
<iiiears___> lol
<bob2> iiiears___: does killing glxgears help?
<bob2> iiiears___: I assume you get that while synaptic or something is asking for your password?
<SlicerDicer-> I have 4 versions of xorg-common
<iiiears___> rebooted and am reinstalling from a ghost image
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: if you're using hoary, xserver-xorg is the one yo ucare about
<glyn> join #latex
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, I am using breezy
<jay-ar> how can i check if i installed the xorg-driver-fglrx correctly?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: then I don't know what particular package it would be
<bob2> jay-ar: dpkg -l blahblahblah
<bob2> jay-ar: if the first two chars are ii, it's installed
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, xserver-xorg_6.8.2-61_amd64.deb
<SlicerDicer->  would that be it?
<bob2> no, that package is basically empty
<jay-ar> oh tnx
<jay-ar> how can i test it?
<simple_gurl> hi
<bob2> jay-ar: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<bob2> mostly
<locomorto> change ati to fglrx
<bob2> simple_gurl: this isn't really a chat channel, sorry
<SlicerDicer-> xserver-xorg-core_6.8.2-61_amd64.deb?
<locomorto> and then see if x starts with that set
<locomorto> !tell jay-ar about ati
<simple_gurl> hi
<simple_gurl> hi
<simple_gurl> hih
<simple_gurl> hi
<locomorto> also have a look at those very important pieces of information
<simple_gurl> hi
<simple_gurl> hi
<simple_gurl> hi
<simple_gurl> h
<simple_gurl> ihi
<simple_gurl> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=simple_g@203.213.208.*]  by crimsun
* simple_gurl was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<goldmund> can someone help me to install skype for ubuntu?
<SlicerDicer-> bob2 would it be xserver-xorg-core_6.8.2-61_amd64.deb?
<ompaul> goldmund, breezy or hoary?
<goldmund> I've downloaded skype.deb form skype's site
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.213.208.7]  by crimsun
<goldmund> hoary
<ompaul> goldmund, I would not do that if I was you
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*=simple_g@203.213.208.*]  by crimsun
<goldmund> I'm new on linux and I have no clue how to do it
<ompaul> goldmund, :)
<goldmund> why?
<bob2> SlicerDicer-: no
<ompaul> goldmund, they *broke* skype in a pretty amazing way
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, :/
<goldmund> what do you mean by "broke"?
<goldmund> I repeat ...I'm new on Ubuntu :) and even Linux :)
<ompaul> goldmund, made changes to it, in such a way as it no longer works on ubuntu
<Nermal> goldmund: dpkg -i ?
<ompaul> goldmund, do you know what software dependancies are?
<Chousuke> does skype have broken dependencies?
<Chousuke> stupid
<goldmund> aha! I undertand ...but than why do they keep a link for their skype ubuntu version on their own site? just in order to full us?!
<goldmund> yes I know
<Chousuke> it shouldn't have dependencies at all :/
<ompaul> Chousuke, :)
<Chousuke> when you do closed source stuff for linux, you had better compile everything in statically.
<Chousuke> like opera does for some packages.
<rafael> buenas
<glyn> hola amigo
<Chousuke> as a fallback, if a native distro package doesn't exist.
<Chousuke> English, please.
<rafael> hey como estas
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<rafael> sera que me pueden recomendar un buen reproductor de musica
<p0windah> rafael: bork bork bork
<ompaul> goldmund, this ain't getting you going - there is a tar.gz package on the site it may install better
<glyn> me gusta Gnutella
<bob2> goldmund: get the static .tar.bz2 fro their website
<ompaul> goldmund, follow the instructions withit
<Chousuke> glyn: rafael: /join #ubuntu-es
<ndlovu> goldmund, I'm not sure about the broken skype, but there are installation instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto. Sounds like it might not help you much though :(
<poningru> ubotu: tell glyn about es
<ompaul> !tell rafael about es
<rafael> please ok in ingles people
<rafael> jejejje
<glyn> lol
<rafael> please a good music player?
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i got a "apt-get remove" question! i installed mozilla and afterwards mozilla firefox, now i wanted to remove mozilla, so i typed: "apt-get remove mozilla" but i can still start the programm , where is my mistake?
<Skid> xmms
<poningru> rafael: amarok
<glyn> I just use Totem
<GNULinuxer> rafael: totem
<poningru> rofl
<locomorto> I use totem-xine
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: presumably you want mozilla-browser
<Skid> xmms is kind of like winamp
<Skid> or beep
<locomorto> Skid: beep-media-player is much nicer
<Chousuke> Skid: but beep sucks, and xmms is olde.
<locomorto> lol
<rafael> ok thank you very much i am goin to look
<Skid> :)
<ompaul> goldmund, use the tar.bz2 on their site :) - be aware that the .deb is not going to make your life easy, until they actually make a real version for Ubuntu
<Skid> beep is cool
<Chousuke> beep sucks
<PoStAl> how do you get totem to play proprietary codecs/
<Chousuke> it's unstable and buggy.
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, i want mozilla firefox and remove the rest
<goldmund> aha
<glyn> I want to know that too, Postal
<glyn> trying to figure that out
<locomorto> PoStAl: sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<goldmund> thank you gys!!!
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 is this possible?
<goldmund> I really do appreciate your help
<goldmund> thanks
<Shin_Gouki> yes this channel rocks :D
<goldmund> I'll try to do what you advised me to
<Nermal> PoStAl: personally I just install w32codecs and replace totem-gstreamer with totem-xine
<locomorto> !tell PoStAl about mp3
<PoStAl> whats the point of not including support.
<Nermal> support ?
<locomorto> Nermal: is w32codecs still in extras?
<Nermal> you get what you pay for
<ompaul> goldmund, the info about the install of the bz2 is not too bad the .deb is rubbish
<PoStAl> im talking about the codec, by default.
<thoreauputic> PoStAl: licensing issues
<Nermal> PoStAl: licencing
<locomorto> legal issues
* ompaul gets off the pulpit
<Nermal> s/c/s
<goldmund> k! thanks! I gotta split now! See you later!
<PoStAl> bloody licencing.
* thoreauputic strikes ompaul with a thunderbolt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Nermal> PoStAl: bloody proprietary formats eh ?
* ompaul wonders why he feels rather warm
<rafael> amarok have a lot of version
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i got a "apt-get remove" question! i installed mozilla and afterwards mozilla firefox, now i wanted to remove mozilla, so i typed: "apt-get remove mozilla" but i can still start the programm , where is my mistake?
<Navatiu> i hear from someone that you can get w32codecs from apt-get recently. dont follow my direction cuz i might be wrong. :)
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: mozilla-browser
<nightswim> mozilla-browser
<thoreauputic> ompaul: when it starts to freeze down there you'll know Vista is about to be released ;-)
<johnnybezak> anyone know of a ubuntu package for the ms true type core fonts?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsum, so i need to type : ..remove mozilla-browser?
<crimsun> johnnybezak: msttcorefonts in multiverse
<Chousuke> hmm
<Navatiu> heh thore
<Chousuke> the bmp people seem to have advanced
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: yes
<Chousuke> bmp is no longer based on XMMS :)
<Chousuke> that's good. hope it doesn't suck :P
<crimsun> well, XMMS has a v2 in the works, too
<Navatiu> 'ubuntu professional vista' okay i am kidding. it just i happen to read paper from slashdot. heh
<ubuntu> How do I mount an NTFS partition with write permission?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun i thank u!
<ubuntu> I need to replace a boot.ini
<Hobbsee> snorks: why not boot into safe mode and edit it there?
<snorks> Hobbsee: doesn't work
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: if you value your data you won't try to write from linux on ntfs
<Chousuke> crimsun: yeah, isn't it that weird backend-frontend approach?
<snorks> Hobbsee: corrupt boot.ini = no boot
<crimsun> Chousuke: I think it makes sense
<dooglus> Navatiu: did you see the video here? http://dc5video.debian.net/ogg_theora/2005-07-14/02b-Ubuntu_Talk-Mark_Shuttleworth.ogg - much the same points are covered
<vengeful> anyways whats the ntfs partition called?
<snorks> thoreauputic: I have to. The C partition will be lost later today if this doesn't work anyway
<snorks> vengeful: sda1
<Chousuke> crimsun: yeah, it does.
<vengeful> ok you made the dir where you want to view it?
<snorks> vengeful: yes /mnt/ntfs
<vbgunz_> dooglus: what would you say is the best windows player to play ogg files?
<thoreauputic> snorks: well, google captive ntfs
<Chousuke> backends and frontends should be separated.
<dooglus> vbgunz_: I don't know.  I used mplayer for it
<dooglus> vbgunz_: I usually use mplayer for everything
<andrew> Does anyone have a link to a current sources.list --- I tried copying and pasting the one from ubuntuguide but some of the sources don't exist
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<vbgunz_> I know Ubuntu can play it but currently I am in Windows and would like to see it
<p0windah> andrew: stick to the official archive.ubuntu.com ones
<andrew> thx
<andrew> all
<dooglus> vbgunz_: sorry, my brain must have filtered out the word 'windows' in your question.
<vengeful> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs
<vengeful> if memory serves
<dooglus> vbgunz_: maybe it does that when it's near the word 'best'
<vbgunz_> dooglus: it's cool, I did a google and think I found something
<snorks> vengeful: ive tried that one
<Shin_Gouki> hi which command switch shows my free diskspace??
<p0windah> df
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<Chousuke> df -h is better
<vbgunz_> dooglus:P
<vengeful> and that didnt mount it?
<Chousuke> it shows them with GB and MB :P
<snorks> vengeful: it mounted it, but not with write permissions
<PoStAl> is it alright if I ask general linux questions in here?
<vengeful> cant you just chmod it?
<vengeful> ive never had need to edit windows from within linux before heh
<snorks> vengeful: what's the command?
<snorks> vengeful: me neither, this is for a friend
<thoreauputic> PoStAl: probably - depends how general
<Shin_Gouki> postal hurry and go ahead
<refuze2looze> how do i unmount a cdrom that's in use and i don't know what's using it?
<vbgunz_> anyone has any links to the best posix reference guide ever?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: sudo umount -l /dev/cdrom
<refuze2looze> thoreauputic, ok but now how do i eject it?
<rafael> ok look i new in linux my real question is the music the i have on my winamp of windows i want to in the ubuntu player whit amarok i can do that????
<glyn> totem xine freezes whenever I run it, what's wrong?
<dooglus> a couple of times in the video, Mr. Shuttleworth mentions something called "zorg".  Took me a while to figure out what he meant...
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: eject /dev/cdrom
<PoStAl> quick thing, i irc alot, trying to replace alot of my old mirc script functions, i just want to do something simple like auto identify, prompt me with a password dialog on connect. I'm using X-Chat and would prefer to do this so that the password isnt displayed on screen.
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: use sudo if that doesn't work
<dooglus> "zorg" is how you pronounce "x.org"?
<Navatiu> heh
<Chousuke> I pronounce it xorg :P
<vbgunz_> PoStAl X-Chat has a replace function in one of its menus... look for it and you'll find it
<dooglus> the "." is silent?
<Chousuke> or rather ksorg
<Chousuke> :P
<refuze2looze> thoreauputic, it gets stuck
<dooglus> how do you pronounce "openoffice.org"?
<rafael> amarok can do that?
<glyn> anyone know what's wrong with my totem player?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: define "stuck"
<Chousuke> dooglus: just as it's written, without the org part
<glyn> it freezes whenever I try to run it
<Chousuke> and using finnish pronunciation.
<rafael> :p
<refuze2looze> thoreauputic, sudo eject /dev/hdd and then nothing happens, acts like it's still runing the command
<Bateau_> hey! iv got this little problem.... when i upload a file to ubuntu (my laptop) it gets chmoded to 640 :x when i upload files to the webdir, the file cant be read so i have to chmod manualy every file to 755. how can i change so that i dont have to chmod manualy
<Chousuke> Finnish pronunciation is so damn hard to explain to English speakers even though it's bazillion times simpler :P
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: it umounted successfully?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: any error messages?
<refuze2looze> thoreauputic, yes it unmounted
<p0windah> Chousuke: same with chinese
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: and you are sure it is /dev/hdd ?
<Chousuke> p0windah: except chinese pronunciation is way more difficult than finnish
<osfameron> Hi, anyone know how I can find the "password for default keyring to unlock" which nautilus is asking me for?
<andrew> Is amarok the best music player
<Chousuke> Finnish doesn't even have much intonation
<osfameron> My own password is *not* it
<Chousuke> only word stress.
<p0windah> Chousuke: 9 tones, but simple particle
<p0windah> particles, rather
<Shin_Gouki> hi, is there a way to install unicode on ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> refuze2looze: ctrl+c and try again
<rafael> ok i jus goin to dowload amarok
<p0windah> Shin_Gouki: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<vengeful> actually snorks
<Chousuke> p0windah: As a general rule you could say Finnish has one sound per letter in the alphabet
<vengeful> i dont think this is very safe as ntfs
<p0windah> Chousuke: ah ok, strict phonetics ?
<Tadej`Certanc> hi
<vengeful> i think it would need to be a fat32 to safely write to
<rafael> why every time i want to dowload something  the sinaptic program ask me for the ubuntu cd????
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: yes, run the command I gave you
<Chousuke> it's not always true, but that's what the language officials have tried to achieve in their recommendations about pronunciation
<osfameron> rafael: you probably have the CD in your repositories list
<p0windah> Chousuke: I imagine that helps improve levels of literacy in your country
<osfameron> anyone got any suggestions about this keyring password?
<joe__> Oh, I just had a great idea! We should roll all the debs on the depositorys into bz2balls for faster downloading! lol
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 mozilla is removed it did work!
<Chousuke> p0windah: well, Finnish is easier to read than English, yes.
<Chousuke> It wasn't always so though.
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, i just dont like it when i need an other command for uninstalling then for install , u know what i mean??
<korben78> anyone able to help with configuring xorg to use a 9600xt agp card?
<poningru> p0windah: language belongs to the people not to some gov official
<rafael> ok  cut you explain that a litlle more
<p0windah> Chousuke: you have a national/federal language department ?
<Chousuke> poningru: but Finland has an agency that defines "book language"
<thoreauputic> guys, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Chousuke> :P
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, I went crazy deleted all the kernels and then installed the kernel package for AMD64 and it works now :)
<Chousuke> ie. the formal language one should use in writing, mostly :/
<p0windah> we were exploring unicode issues...
* p0windah coughs
<Shin_Gouki> ohoh unicode issues?
<thoreauputic> p0windah: haha - still #ubuntu-offtopic I say :)
<ubuntu> #ojn
<ubuntu> ok
<SlicerDicer-> bob2, I figured my computer was broken the worst that could happen is I would have to revive my system with livecd *grin*
<ubuntu> okl
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: then you shouldn't be using apt-get
<ubuntu> jas
<Chousuke> Let me say this: Acrigola's first attempts at written Finnish look ridiculous to a modern Finn. D:
<ubuntu> no
<Shin_Gouki> bob2 , what i should be using then?
<ubuntu> Haah
<Chousuke> he used w, x, c, b, and all weird letters we don't need.
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: aptitude or synaptic
<ubuntu> talios
<osfameron> ah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47114 shows someone with the same problem and no answer
<osfameron> !keyring
<ubotu> osfameron: Are you smoking crack?
<rafael> diablossssssssssssssssssss i dont understant
<ubuntu> ko
<osfameron> gah
<vbgunz_> rafael: don't quote me but if you sudo into the /apt/etc/sources.lst file (I belive that's it) you can get it to stop *if* you comment the topmost line asking for your CD
<talios> 'lo ubuntu
<ubuntu> h5zte
<ubuntu> rhzt
<bob2> rafael: enough
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<talios> hmm
<osfameron> well, not quite the same problem - I don't remember setting a keyring password
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, is this gui? i like command prompt and im using icewm
<osfameron> but I don't for the life of me know what it is
<talios> anyone here know anything about ubuntu's squeak packages?  I see the inisqueak script mentioned, but nothing seems to be installed
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: why don't you have a look?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, where do i have to look?
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, my ubuntu is a "server" install
<Shin_Gouki> bob2, my ubuntu is a "server" install, with custum gui, 550 MB
<Zalbor> Hey, have the backport repositories disappeared?
<Navatiu> ubuntu can be used as server now?
<dooglus> Navatiu: yes.
<Navatiu> i recall when i read the post that it seem not ready.. must be old news. :)
<vengeful> shin why o why did you make a server install hehe
* osfameron checks if his account is being /ignored
<Shin_Gouki> i like it it rocks for me :D
<glyn> how do I install plugins for movies for totem?
<bob2> Shin_Gouki: sudo aptitude
<vbgunz_> Shin_Gouki: when you install as server you get no GUI correct?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: type aptitude and you will see it doesn't require GUI
<Navatiu> hi osf.
<osfameron> yay!
<Navatiu> heh
<Shin_Gouki> woW thx guys ^ ^
<Zalbor> I can't reach them at all
<glyn> I get the error video codec "MS WMV 9 (win32)" is not handled
<Navatiu> i dont want GUI when it come to server install.
<bob2> glyn: just use xine or mplayer
<vbgunz_> anyone know of the best POSIX reference guide ever!?
<bob2> Navatiu: awesome, lucky that's so simple then
<bob2> vbgunz_: SUSv3
<vbgunz_> I want opinion
<Navatiu> :)
<Navatiu> that why i never use MS for server install
<Shin_Gouki> i need it because im only with p 233 mhz , 128 mb ram
<dooglus> Chousuke: when you use mplayer, do you see special finnish characters in the subtitles ok?
<vengeful> o lol
<vbgunz_> bob2: SUSv3?
<osfameron> aha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65663&highlight=keyring suggests how to delete the current keyring..
<bob2> vbgunz_: yes, it contains basically all of POSIX, and it's freely available (unlike posix)
<glyn> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process what is this?
<vbgunz_> is it a pdf? im searching google now
<p0windah> glyn: you're using apt or synaptic somewhere else
<ninotchka> hi
<psycode> i've downloaded openoffice 2.0 and its all RPM's, is there a way to install them on ubuntu ?
<p0windah> psycode: openoffice.org2 is already in ubuntu...
<dooglus> psycode: installing breezy is probably the easiest way
<rafael> nobady in the spanish chanel  crapp
<bob2> psycode: why bother? openoffice 2 is in ubuntu already.
<vbgunz_> I think I fund something
<vbgunz_> bob2: is this what you mean? http://www.unix.org/single_unix_specification/
<vbgunz_> bob2: version 3?
<bob2> vbgunz_: that looks right
<Shin_Gouki> vbgunz_ yes correct i had no gui , but <<kemik>> gave me a very nice LOW level guide based upun server install so it worked dman nice!
<vbgunz_> bob2: thank you
<vbgunz_> Shin_Gouki: thank you!
<bob2> vbgunz_: tho, I dunno if it's what you were asking for
<vbgunz_>  I am looking for the universal linux cli commands reference... sort of like cp, mv, etc but will a fuller list... something that will explain a bit too would be nice
<psycode> p0windah, bob2, thanks i'm downloading :)
<rafael> ahhhhhhh i am to tired  i goin to slepp thanks for your help  see you people
<bob2> oh
<bob2> vbgunz_: that's probably not what you want then
<p0windah> psycode: we live to but serve
<Shin_Gouki> vbgunz, u l never learn all command , try  most thing on ur own if u get stuk ask here
<Shin_Gouki> vbgunz, this place is babylon u may find ANY answer here!
<glyn> I installed mplayer 586 and I get the error new_face failed.  maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<bob2> vbgunz_: perhaps http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<vbgunz_> bob2: nice
<vbgunz_> bob2: very nice
<vbgunz_> bob2 I hope this is it
<vbgunz_> bob2: thats enough to get me started... I wish I had the PDF to it though... I'll see if I can buy it
<bob2> vbgunz_: it's from "linux in a nutshell", from o'reilly.  I've heard it's a great book, but I've never read it
<korben78> anyone else running a 9600xt and can help me with the xorb.conf?
<HrdwrBob> I learnt perl from perl in a nutshell
<BurgerMann> I bolloxed when scaling images using the gimp. I accidently scalled images bigger instead of smaller. Now my laptop runs like it was a Windows machine which haven't been booted for 6 months. Is there anyway to free up the memory?
<HrdwrBob> it's a great book, gives you what you need to get it done and doesn't assume you're a retard
<HrdwrBob> BurgerMann: quit gimp
<bob2> BurgerMann: close gimp
<HrdwrBob> BurgerMann: other than that, wait until all the apps are swapped back in
<vbgunz_> thats exactly what I've been looking for... If I can learn just three commands a day, just three, by the end of a single year, I'll know more than a thousand Linux commands... that would put me in rank amongst the novice ;)
<Shin_Gouki> korben what is ur prob?
<Shin_Gouki> korben78 what is ur prob?
<bob2> vbgunz_: hehe
<vbgunz_> bob2: this is almost exactly what I've been looking for ;)
<HrdwrBob> vbgunz_: it's not about knowing commands, there are probably under 100 core commands
<Kimahri> i have a question... what is the module for the Crystal ISA PnP audio system?
<BurgerMann> oh :S
<korben78> Shin_Gouki: i have followed the directions from http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=dma but it still comes up as using the Mesa 3d drivers
<bob2> hm, I wonder if I could grep my shell history to see how many commands I've used in the past month
<bob2> probably well under 100
<crimsun> Kimahri: depends. snd-cs4236 is what you probably want.
<korben78> and im stupmed
<korben78> stumped even
<glyn> I installed mplayer 586 and I get the error new_face failed.  maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<crimsun> Kimahri: if that one doesn't work, try snd-cs4232
<vbgunz_> HrdwrBob, I hope I am good... I am a GUI guy but love the standard of the CLI... I just really want to learn it and see how it could make me more effective, I am hoping it will teach me something I've been missing
<Shin_Gouki> korben78 what do want ? openGL? ATI drivers runnig?
<bob2> glyn: that's fine, ignore it unless you care about subtitles
<HrdwrBob> vbgunz_: it's not really hard, just keep playing
<Kimahri> crimsun: neither work.
<korben78> Shin_Gouki: trying to get the ati 3d support working
<glyn> bob2>it won't play a file either
<glyn> it just freeezes
<korben78> Shin_Gouki: i want it to use the fglrx drivers
<crimsun> Kimahri: did you disable pnp in bios?
<Shin_Gouki> korben78 i suggest u go to ATI channel, here is more system related stuff
<Kimahri> crimsun: it's a laptop, and the sound worked before i got rid of windows
<Shin_Gouki> korben78 and im to stupid to help u :/
<yanxu> ubuntu contect vpn
<korben78> Shin_Gouki: been there, no activity atm.... guess i'll just wait... thanx anyway :)
<Shin_Gouki> no then ask here again
<Shin_Gouki> with:  trying to get the ati 3d support working, i want it to use the fglrx drivers
<Shin_Gouki> korben78 ask again to all they will help u here
<korben78> Shin_Gouki: onto it now... thanx :)
<crimsun> Kimahri: so what about pnp in bios?
<glyn> I just installed mplayer-586 and it won't run
<glyn> any advice?
<glyn> it just freezes
<Kimahri> crimsun: tha ti wouldn't know, because it's still in the same shape i bought it in.  i haven't been in  the bios yet.
<crimsun> Kimahri: time to look in bios.
<Kimahri> and it takes WAY too long to reboot.
<ubuntu> do u know any software other than wine that i can use in my linux
<crimsun> Kimahri: well, it's up to you. lspnp -v output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please.
<talios> hey crimsun
<crimsun> hi mark
<talios> crimsun, do you know anything about ubuntu's squeak packages?
<crimsun> talios: nope
<talios> they mention an inisqueak script (to create a local workspace and image) but the script doesn't seem to exist (the man page does thou)
<ubuntu> hey guys do u have a software where i can install a microsoft package or games
<p0windah> ubuntu: linux isnt the best platform for windows games...
<Kimahri> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2750
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: enble universe and multiverse and you will have about 17 000 packages of software to choose from
<glyn> I just installed mplayer-586 and it won't run
<Navatiu> yeah p0w true.. that the problem
<glyn> it just freezes
<glyn> any advice?
<glyn> so many errors on Ubuntu, I miss Windows..Heh
<Shin_Gouki> hi, what is the command to specify : 1. A DNS Server 2. a Gateway. 3. a Private IP adress
<crimsun> talios: please ask ogra about squeak*
<thoreauputic> glyn: run it from a terminal, and paste the errors on a pastebin
<Kimahri> Shin_Gouki: man interfaces
<Navatiu> i use window for something on my primary computer.. secondary computer i use to mess with linux or other stuff.
<Navatiu> who know
<ubuntu> hi,,, guys
<Navatiu> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> I miss windows
<ccooke> ubuntu: what do you miss about it?
<Shin_Gouki> ubuntu windows is...
<BlankB> ubuntu: just curious why did you switch?
<Shin_Gouki> i like my ubunut :D
<p0windah> Shin_Gouki: 1. /etc/resolv.conf 2,3. /etc/network/interfaces
<Shin_Gouki> its so fast even on 233 mhz :D
<PoStAl> my joke sense is tingling.
<Shin_Gouki> thx p0windah
<ales_italia> hi guys
<vbgunz_> can Ubuntu read .CHM files?
<crimsun> Kimahri: what syntax did you use?
<Shin_Gouki> of course
<Kimahri> crimsun: ?
<Belutz> vbgunz_, yes
<Shin_Gouki> its just comlied help file
<crimsun> Kimahri: to load each module
<gnarl> sup linux
<Kimahri> crimsun: just 'modprobe <module>
<Kimahri> '
<Navatiu> sup gnarl
<vbgunz_> Belutz does Ubuntu read it right out of the box or do I need to install something>?
<ndlovu> is there some way to set up a "virtual" printer that automatically pipes through mpage?
<Belutz> vbgunz_, you have to install xchm
<ndlovu> I'm tired of printing to a file first and then mpaging it to the printer
<vbgunz_> Belutz: thank you for that pointer ;)
<Belutz> vbgunz_, :)
<Shin_Gouki> ^^
<p0windah> ndlovu: you know about piping and filtering in bash ? look up ">", "<" and "|"
<crimsun> Kimahri: what laptop is this?
<fwtest>  hi, i am looking for a rss reader, which can download also the message directly as soon as checking new one, thunderbird cant do this, anyone knows?
<Kimahri> crimsun: IBM ThinkPad 380D
<Kimahri> crimsun: it's ancient, i know.
<selinium_> how do I drop the init level to that of a server?
<ndlovu> p0windah: yes, but haven't figured out how to automate the mpage printing without first printing to a .ps file and dropping to the command line.
<CzarAlex> Im a linux noob. Id like to update gaim from 1.4.0 to 1.5.0. I downloaded the source, unpackaged it, ran ./configure, make, make install, and then re-clicked on my bottom panal but when i go to Help > About, it still says 1.4.0. What did I do wrong?
<Kimahri> CzarAlex: did you restart gaim?
<ndlovu> p0windah: I'd like to be able to just print multiple pages per sheet from X
<crimsun> Kimahri: try snd-cs4231 then.
<Kimahri> crimsun: same stuff.
<CzarAlex> Kimahri, only by making sure it was closed off before clicking on the preexisting gaim icon. Even restarted the computer.
<Kimahri> CzarAlex: you may have to change the location of gaim from /usr/bin to /usr/local/bin
<Kimahri> CzarAlex: on the icon, that is.
<p0windah> CzarAlex: you are aware that gaim 1.5.0 is already in ubuntu breezy ?
<ubuntu> guys do u know the fedora core 3
<CzarAlex> Kimahri, lemme check that.
<darkmatter> fwtest: have you tried liferea? it can update at a user specified interval.
<CzarAlex> p0windah, Im using horay
<ales_italia> i've a problem with SUSPEND TO RAM
<p0windah> CzarAlex: its gonna be released in about a week... atleast using the official debs you get updates
<p0windah> CzarAlex: the way you're doing it now, you've cut yourself off from ubuntu support and upgrades
<bjv> when i apt-get the package 'kdevelop3' it does not work out of the box
<bjv> in order to compile any of the example templates requires apt package 'libtool' which is not automagically detected as a dependency and must be gotten manually.
<ubuntu> kimari have u install wine in your ubuntu??
<CzarAlex> Kimahri, the command for the icon just states gaim. I ran `which gaim` and it points to usr/local/bin
<fwtest> darkmatter, can it also download the body instead of only the subject?
<bjv> what is this a failure of, and what is the best way to phrase the bugzilla report?
<darkmatter> i believe so
<ales_italia> i've an HP NX6125....with CPU ADM Turion 64 bit
<HrdwrBob> bjv: dependancy failure
<CzarAlex> p0windah, I used synaptic and noticed that it said I already had 1.5.0 installed, but Help > About in gaim said otherwise. why is that?
<darkmatter> don't have it installed atm
<aftertaf> good (GetRelativeTime())  everyone :)
<darkmatter> will install and check
<ales_italia> i've de-commented the following line: ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE
<abcdefg> hello all
<antisocialboris> hi, i need help setting up java
<abcdefg> can someone help me with wireless?
<ales_italia> but the suspend to ram doesn't work
<CzarAlex> abcdefg, which adapter?
<gnarl> there is a tute on java when u DL it from http://java.com
<abcdefg> ath0
<ubuntu> any have wine version in ubuntu????
<CzarAlex> abcdefg, I mean what brand wireless hardware are you using?
<antisocialboris> i followed their instructions when i d/l it but it doesnt seem to be working
<abcdefg> zarAlex, I'm not sure. its internal.
<Kimahri> abcdefg: what kind of laptop is this?
<abcdefg> CzarAlex, it says Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<Venson> "<ubuntu> any have wine version in ubuntu????" ....recursion? :>
<CzarAlex> abcdefg, Okay thats beyond me. If it was wusb11 I could help.
<dooglus> control-k has just started making new tabs in gnome-terminal.  is that a new breezy bug?  or did I mess my configuration up?
<mshade> how do I specify pop and smtp ports in evolution?
<abcdefg> Kimahri its a Toshiba
<ales_italia> help with suspend_to_ram????
<Kimahri> abcdefg: atheros AR5212... lemme check to see which kernel module it is.  i can get you at least that far.
<Shin_Gouki> ales what is ur hardware
<p0windah> CzarAlex: I have 1.5 installed in breezy and it works
<ubuntu> <venson > do u have software where in can install a MS plaform???
<abcdefg> ok Kimahri, thanks ^_^
<Shin_Gouki> ales_italia describe ur problem a bit more detailed plz :)
<ales_italia> do you mean what kind of pc i use?
<ales_italia> ...ok
<p0windah> CzarAlex: hepl says 1.5 correctly, you may have compiled gaim, but it seems you have not installed it correctly
<CzarAlex> p0windah, is the process to ./configure, make, make install?
<Venson> ubuntu: erm...no. Wine or Cedega or Crossover do those tricks, just so you know
<ales_italia> i try to follow the wiki.....so i do this:
<ales_italia> open a  terminal
<ndlovu> If I choose print to file, can I insert a command there? So instead of specifying a .ps file, rather something like 'mpage -4 | lpr'?
<ales_italia> sudo vim /etc/default/acpi-support
<Venson> ubuntu: however, my philosophy is - if you want to use win apps, use windoze.....
<Kimahri> abcdefg: or maybe not...
<p0windah> CzarAlex: yes, but: sudo make install
<ales_italia> i've de-commented the following line: ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE
<CzarAlex> p0windah, Oo! would that cause the issues im having?
<ales_italia> after i rebooted my machine
<antisocialboris> i d/l jre-1... .bin and ran it in /usr/java and installed it, how do i get ff to notice it and work?
<ales_italia> and i've tried to suspend it
<Kimahri> crimsun: any ideas on what i should do about my sound?
<p0windah> CzarAlex: typically, yes
<ubuntu> venson what  is that?? is that a software by Microsoft? or a linux platform>
<Shin_Gouki> ales_italia i know its hard but try to write in 2 TWO sentences so people can read ur problem
<abcdefg> what is a ESSID?
<crimsun> Kimahri: sec
<CzarAlex> p0windah, okay thank you.
<Venson> ubuntu: heh...all linux programs.
<Venson> ubuntu: look them up
<Shin_Gouki> ales_italia i know its hard but try to write in 2 TWO sentences so people can read ur problem
<selinium_> Hi guys, how do I change the (i think this is right) init level to switch off all GDM stuff and leave me with command line?
<aftertaf> selinium:  you can sudo init 1
<Venson> selinium: /etc/inittab.....change the default from 4 or 5, to 3
<aftertaf> if you have things like unmounting of /home to do
<ubuntu> kimahri... may i asked u a thing
<ales_italia> screen becomes black and machine doesn't suspend itself if i try to resume it i can...but i can't shutdown or reboot it
<Kimahri> selinium_: init 3
<Venson> selinium: that's a permanent change, btw....you can always change it back if you like.
<aftertaf> selinium:  but you dont need to change init level just to kill X and go to cmd line
<thoreauputic> selinium: don't - use sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop|restart
<ubuntu> venson... ok .. where can i found those??
<Venson> ubuntu: www.google.com
<CzarAlex> If im running kubuntu, will I be able to update to breezy?
<aftertaf> CzarAlex:  yes
<Skid> whens breezy going to be released stable?
<Skid> the 13th ?
<Kimahri> Skid: see /topic
<thoreauputic> OCt 13
<SpaceNuts> yes
<p0windah> CzarAlex: you can upgrade right now if you like
<aftertaf> selinium:  what are you wanting to do?
<aftertaf> hi thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> hi aftertaf :)
<CzarAlex> p0windah, Shoudldnt i wait for the official release the 13th?
<CzarAlex> aftertaf, thank you
<ubuntu> venson... ok thank.. do u used this windoze??
<p0windah> CzarAlex: I think if you are comfortable compiling your own applications, you should be fine
<Bateau_> when i upload a file to ubuntu (my laptop) it gets chmoded to 640. when i upload files to the webdir, the file cant be read so i have to chmod manualy every file to 755. how can i change so that i dont have to chmod manualy?
<Venson> ubuntu: erm...windoze = MS Windows (tm)
<Venson> ubuntu: you must be new to linux =)
<crimsun> Kimahri: you'll need to reboot and see if there's a "quick boot" option in it. If so, disable it.
<selinium_> aftertaf: I am runnning a PC a work, i just want to shut down all non-essential stuff and leave it running as a server till I get back to the office.
<crimsun> Kimahri: in bios, that is.
<p0windah> selinium: screensaver ?
<thoreauputic> selinium: then use my command - init 1 turns off networking
<selinium_> hi thoreauputic :)
<aftertaf> selinium:  ok, then you can do the invoke gdm stop thingy thoreauputic mentioned...; but
<ubuntu> venson.. what kind of linux do u used now??
<vbgunz_> damn... I din't ask for too much... I just had to kill Firefox :(
<tenzin> hello guys I have a question: In the Ubuntumenue (breezy) I dont find anymore the "starter-menu" (there where I can configure my grub at startup) I need to add MS back on grub....with wich command can I start it from the console?
<CzarAlex> p0windah, comfortable? :) I feel like Im going to be sick when I do it. heh We`ll see :)
<darkmatter> fwtest:yes
<selinium_> thoreauputic, what about init3 ?
<Venson> ubuntu: Slackware
<Kimahri> crimsun: well crap.  means i need to login to my desktop.
<thoreauputic> selinium: won't do anything on ubuntu/debian
<vbgunz_> tenzin, I believe they removed it for good... I don't have it either but you can sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit it by hand
<ubuntu> venson... do u install any games in ur linux?
<thoreauputic> selinium: debian distros don't use level 3 as cli
<selinium_> thoreauputic how do you keep all this info in without your head exploding? :)
<Venson> ubuntu: no. i do not game.
<Tadej`Certanc> hi ppl
<thoreauputic> selinium: heh
<Kimahri> selinium_: i believe that debian distros use level 2 as CLI
<Tadej`Certanc> how come that I dont have grub.conf?
<p0windah> selinium: I have balloons attached to my ears
<ubuntu> venson.. any MS platform??
<Kimahri> Tadej`Certanc: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tadej`Certanc> does ubuntu use grub boot loader?
<tenzin> vbgunz: thx I try that (very poor that they removed it...it was beautyfull)
<aftertaf> Kimahri:  nope.... init 2 is the default renlevel
<Tadej`Certanc> Kimahri: thanks
<Venson> ubuntu: can you please speak in full sentences so i don't have to guess?
<vbgunz_> tenzin: I actuallyt mentioned it in here a couple days ago and nobody ever seened it before :P
* thoreauputic makes a general announcement: Ubuntu/Debian does not play runlevel games like other distros
<ubuntu> venson.. have u install any Microsoft platform in ur linux??
<Venson> ubuntu: that question makes no sense unless you're referring to something like VMWare
<selinium_> thoreauputic, can you explain sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop|restart     for me. I like to konw why/what i am typing!
<Venson> ubuntu: if you're asking me if i install Windows apps under linux, the answer is no
<thoreauputic> init 1 = no network, CLI : init 2 = default for evrything else
<vbgunz_> Venson: you just gave him what he was looking for...
<abcdefg> how do you reconfigure your eathernet card?
<tenzin> vbgunz: hehe
<Kimahri> selinium_: just /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill X
<thoreauputic> selinium: you are shutting down / restarting the display manager
<Shin_Gouki> abcdefg --> use ifconfig
* p00f shaves an Ubuntu logo in his bikini line...
<thoreauputic> selinium:  sudo invoke-rc.d does the same as sudo /etc/init.d/
<ubuntu> venson,,, ok.... im using the ubuntu now but i want to install game any software will u recommend??
<Venson> vbgunz_: people say i do have a way with newbies
<selinium_> thoreauputic, Oh, cheers, I am used to the other way. :)
<vbgunz_> Venson: how are you with ubern00bs?
<thoreauputic> selinium: either way - invoke-rc.d is just a shorthand
<jmg> ok guys i want to file a bug on the state of suspend in my laptop but what package should i file it under? acpi or klaptop?
<Shin_Gouki> there is no such thing as a newbie, there are things which opeople dont know baed upon varied topics :D
<Venson> vbgunz_: i eat them lol....jk. i've dealt with all kinds, really
<CzarAlex> whats the console command to check what kernel version i have
<jmg> CzarAlex: uname -a
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: i beg to differ.  you can tab-complete /etc/init.d/
<CzarAlex> jmg, thank you.
<egoleo> hello
<vbgunz_> Venson: it's just funny seeing your conversation between you and Ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> selinium: sudo /etc/init.d/* has the advantage that tab completion can be used
<egoleo> Ubuntu breezy?
<Venson> vbgunz_: yeah...i suppose there's a language barrier involved somewhere in there
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: yes, I just added that - you're right of course
<egoleo> having problem with mysql on Ubuntu breezy
<abcdefg> can someone help me with the install of ubuntu?
<CzarAlex> egoleo, ive used it on hoary, perhaps I can help
<egoleo> abcdefg
<egoleo> u have the cd
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> given me this error
<ubuntu> hehhe.. im just curious guys.. and i just new with this linux thing..
<Shin_Gouki> abcdefg, whats ur native language if it other then english i suggest go to ur native langue support channel : like: #ubuntu-fr or ubuntu-de
<vbgunz_> dagnabit... frigging firefox keep freezing... no one worry, I am Windows and i am a professional...
<p0windah> abcdefg: ask your questions and we'll try to help you out
<Kimahri> crimsun: rebooting the laptop now
<egoleo> Starting MySQL database server: mysqld...failed.
<egoleo>         Please take a look at the syslog.
<egoleo> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<egoleo> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<egoleo> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<selinium_> CHeers all for your help
<abcdefg> what kernal should I install? linux-386 linux-image-386 linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ???
* p0windah slaps egoleo in the forehead
<Venson> egoleo: install mysql-server yet?
<vbgunz_> ok, I just killed firefox and will reformat and repartition the pc... brb
<egoleo> yeah
<egoleo> i have
<abcdefg> what kernal should I install? linux-386 linux-image-386 linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ???
<CzarAlex> egoleo, did you follow the directions at ubuntuguide.org?
<Venson> egoleo: double check it for me again
<Navatiu> ... vbgunz. your firefox failed and you reformat? :)
<abcdefg> what kernal should I install? linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 ???
<selinium_> egoleo, dont paste in this channel! :) use pastebin
<egoleo> i have ok
<p0windah> abcdefg: whats your cpu ?
<Shin_Gouki> abcdefg, whats ur native language?
<egoleo> ok
<vbgunz_> Navatiu: I got it down packed... be up and running in 10
<egoleo> thnx
<vbgunz_> :P
<abcdefg> 3.0ghz pent 4
<abcdefg> I'm American.
<egoleo> so how do i get it working
<Navatiu> ok
<Shin_Gouki> ok then good luck here ^^
<selinium_> egoleo, what are you trrying to do?
<egoleo> i just installed the mysql-server
<vbgunz_> Navatiu: I am just kidding... Firefox just acting funny atm
<egoleo> and want to start it
<Navatiu> ah
<selinium_> egoleo, Here is the walk through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<egoleo> and its given me that error
<Navatiu> no way i would reformat just because firefox crash. heh
<Navatiu> or rather freeze heh
<mahangu> can I do dual monitors?
<abcdefg> p0windah, I have a pent 4 3.0ghz processor.
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> trying it
<Nermal> abcdefg: poor thing
<Nermal> install linux-686
<selinium_> egoleo, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<abcdefg> me Nermal?
<p0windah> abcdefg: apt-get install
<Nermal> yes
<abcdefg> ok thanks ^_^
<p0windah> abcdefg: linux-686
<p0windah> oopsie :)
<selinium_> egoleo, if all installed correctly
<egoleo> that is what i was doing it was given me that problem
<mahangu> how can i check if my video card supports it?
<egoleo> yeah
<vbgunz_> Navatiu: I need to reformat repartition my bed... I am sleepy
<CzarAlex> Which application can I use? I want to plug in a frequency scanner and have the ambulance dispatches streamed to other people across the internet. I already have a working webserver up on the box.
<selinium_> how did you install mysql? Have you connected it apache?
<Navatiu> heh
<Navatiu> ok vbgunz
<Navatiu> have a good sleep, vbgunz
<vbgunz_> Navatiu: not going to sleep, am googling for something *but* I am dead tired and I should be hitting the sheets
<Kimahri> crimsun: i'm in the bios now... what am i looking for?
<abcdefg> is anyone on a wireless connection?
<abcdefg> because I'm having issues
<vbgunz_> abcdefg: whats the issue?
<vbgunz_> abcdefg: whats the OS you on?
<vbgunz_> abcdefg: whats the issue?
<abcdefg> my wireless can't find the network.
<vbgunz_> abcdefg: sorry, I didn't know I typed that twice :P
<abcdefg> My OS is Ubuntu Linux.
<crimsun> Kimahri: "quick boot" or something along those lines
<vbgunz_> your wireless card is configured and active?
<selinium_> egoleo, have you connect MySQL to the apache?
<p0windah> *gasp*
<abcdefg> I belive so vbgunz_
<Kimahri> crimsun: there is no option like that in there.
<vbgunz_> double check, I had an issue once where my wireless card kept getting deactivated for no reason
<Kimahri> remember this is a laptop, designed to get out of the bios as fast as possible.
<abcdefg> ok
<egoleo> i just want only mysql
<mwql> how would i set up ssh tunnelling?
<Kimahri> mwql: man ssh
<mwql> kmahri: i have, but am really stuck
<Bateau_> when i upload a file to ubuntu (my laptop) it gets chmoded to 640. when i upload files to the webdir, the file cant be read so i have to chmod manualy every file to 755. how can i change so that i dont have to chmod manualy?
<Kimahri> mwql: all a tunnel is is basic port forwarding
<mwql> Kimahri: thx for the tip, i didnt know that
<p0windah> Bateau_: how are you uploading them ?
<johnnybezak> is there a way to get OOo to use the gnome theme
<iru> bateau : upload under the username of apache user
<johnnybezak> mines all ugly and silver
<CzarAlex> what program can I use to stream audio from a microphone to others?
<p0windah> CzarAlex: gnomemeeting
<Bateau_> i upload to public_html dir of the user i upload with. i use FTP
<p0windah> Bateau_: look in your ftp servers configuration files then
<CzarAlex> p0windah, hmm..does that allow someone to connect via a webaddy and open up something like Win Media player (most users will be on windowz)
<johnnybezak> its cool found the package
<Bateau_> p0windah: where can i find that?
<iru> bateau: i don't know if ftp uses it, but file creation mask (umask) usually set in .profile
<p0windah> CzarAlex: its comparable to netmeeting I believe
<p0windah> Bateau_: typically in /etc/
<ales_italia> HP NX6125 AMD Turion 64bit 80 GB HD 512 RAM. Problem with suspend to ram, i inserted the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support file, i rebooted and restarted the machine and tried to suspend it, but it doesn?t work! The screen is black, but it doesn't switch off itself, if i try to resume it, i can do it, but i can't shutdown or reboot it. Any ideas?
<vbgunz_> I have a general question... I have another computer in the room with me... no one is using it so how can I take advantage of it's processing power? Sort of like my own personal SETI project... a teeneeweenee grid so to say...
<CzarAlex> p0windah, ok thanks.
<crimsun> Kimahri: disable pnp os
<Kimahri> crimsun: no such option in bios.
<crimsun> you don't have a Plug n play option at all?
<Kimahri> crimsun: nope.
<crimsun> ugh, this is going to be messy
<Kimahri> crimsun: it uses a proprietary ibm bios.
<Kimahri> it's not the standard Award / Phoenix i'm used to :)
<crimsun> no quick boot/fast boot/easy boot, etc?
<Kimahri> lol nope.
<Bateau_> p0windah: i cant find anything there
<selinium_> egoleo, How are you getting on?
<p0windah> Bateau_: whats the name of the ftp server you installed ?
<crimsun> Kimahri: ok, you'll need to pass the parameters to modprobe explicitly then
<Kimahri> crimsun: using old hardware is an exercise in patience.
<crimsun> Kimahri: or try the ps2.exe utility
<Bateau_> p0windah: i dont realy know. ftp just worked when i installed :x
<Kimahri> crimsun: so you want me to reboot it?
<selinium_> vbgunz_ yep!
<Kimahri> crimsun: it's linux only, so i don't know if i can use .exe files.
<p0windah> whats the default ftp daemon for ubuntu ?
<crimsun> Kimahri: sure. If you don't have any of those options, there's nothing much to be done except to brute-force the module parameters
<Kimahri> crimsun: ok... brb.  i have time for a cigarette while its rebooting
<vbgunz_> selinium_ hello
<Kimahri> crimsun: pretty sad, eh?
<abcdefg> does this distro use apt-get?
<selinium_> vbgunz_ I can send you a file with the details on how to do it.. if you want. Ita full tutorial
<Kimahri> abcdefg: yes it does
<Kimahri> -brb-
<selinium_> vbgunz_, the SETI thing
<ales_italia> HP NX6125 AMD Turion 64bit 80 GB HD 512 RAM. Problem with suspend to ram, i inserted the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support file, i rebooted and restarted the machine and tried to suspend it, but it doesn?t work! The screen is black, but it doesn't switch off itself, if i try to resume it, i can do it, but i can't shutdown or reboot it. Any Ideas?
<alpha> Hello, what is the name of the main ubuntu config/update tool?
<vbgunz_> selinium: oh you man the grid
<Shin_Gouki> alpha, apt-get?
<Shin_Gouki> alpha, aptitude?
<alpha> thanks
<selinium_> ales_italia, the gui is synaptic
<ales_italia> what do you mena?
<selinium_> alpha, , the gui is synaptic
<vbgunz_> sure, send me docs thats a blessing... I have 2 2.8 more than 2G ram together ... that'll be nice
<Bateau_> p0windah: how can i find out?
<alpha> aptiude it was, thank you :)
<selinium_> ales_italia, Sorry tabbedthe wrong nick :)
<ales_italia> ok
<ales_italia> :)
<glyn> can anyone help me please to get a movie player that can play certain wmv files?  it'd be a blessing to get this to work
<ales_italia> no problem!
<crimsun> Kimahri: apologies if my responses are lagged. I have a highly critical ALSA bug to squash by this afternoon.
<p0windah> Bateau_: open a terminal and type "ftp localhost"
<Shin_Gouki> hey someone help him ^
<Shin_Gouki> ^ ^
<Bateau_> p0windah: 220 localhost.localdomain FTP server (Version 6.4/OpenBSD/Linux-ftpd-0.17) ready.
<darkmatter> glyn: vlc does this. so does xine and mplayer
<Shin_Gouki> hi what is the config tool for ubuntu standard firewall?
<selinium_> vbgunz_, ok just downloading to my machine from my other one! :)
<p0windah> Bateau_: type "man ftpd"
<vbgunz_> cool selinium_ do you see a difference?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: there are several - the easiest is probably firestarter
<darkmatter> Shin_Gouki: if you need a gui firewall, insatll firestarter
<Nvidiot> Okay, I *must* be overlooking something silly, but I can't seem to install libdvdcss2. apt-get tells me it can't find it. I have added the multiverse repository to the sources.list... http://pastebin.com/382473 that's my sources.list
<p0windah> Bateau_: or to quickly track down the config files, type "dpkg -L ftpd | grep \/etc"
<Shin_Gouki> i did the ubnuntu server install what firewall IS there on by DEFAULT?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: erm - no
<darkmatter> Shin_Gouki:iptables
<Shin_Gouki> no firewall by default?
<Shin_Gouki> O_O
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: iptables is built in to the kernel
<Shin_Gouki> ic
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: there's no servers listening by default
<Shin_Gouki> if i install now firestarter will there be any conflicts?
<selinium_> vbgunz_, I have offered you the file :)
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: no
<alpha> How do I configure a ISA sound card under ubuntu?
<darkmatter> Shin_Gouki:no
<Shin_Gouki> do i need to disable , iptables?
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you only need a firewall if you run internet services
<vbgunz_> ok accepted
<Myrtti> would you guys have any ideas on how to convert a wma file to mp3 or ogg without mplayer?
<vbgunz_> selinium_ I am downloading it now
<Kimahri> crimsun: it's alright.  ok... i'm staring at a login screen, so tell me what to do :)
<Shin_Gouki> throeauputic, i am paranoid i need ALWAYS a firewall :)
<selinium_> vbgunz_, There you go, have fun!
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: Ubuntu ships without any "listening" ports
<Shin_Gouki> throeauputic, that is kinda a relief
<Shin_Gouki> throeauputic, that is kinda a relief, unlike windows u guess :D
<thoreauputic> indeed
<CzarAlex> thanks for the help guys. have a good morning.
<Nvidiot> any idea about the libdvdcss2 ?
<mwql> Kimahri: remote port forwarding --> is that a tunnel success?
<Shin_Gouki> can someonle plz help: ales_italia?
<Kimahri> mwql: dunno... i hardly have reason to tunnel stuff through
<vbgunz_> selinium_ i am currently in Windows working and waiting on someone but when I boot into Ubuntu, I will give it a serious check as I've always been so interested in it. Thank you so much. Do you experience the difference in any way on your network?
<crimsun> Kimahri: log in, open a Terminal
<Nvidiot> it has to be something silly I'm overlooking here, but I've got no idea what it can be... I followed the info on the wiki and the unofficial starter guide, but it doesn't work
<Kimahri> crimsun: no need... already ssh'd to it
<bigfoot1> How can I make my desktop display a webpage (http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/personalapplet.html). I want to display the time of various countries.
<ales_italia> HP NX6125 AMD Turion 64bit 80 GB HD 512 RAM. Problem with suspend to ram, i inserted the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support file, i rebooted and restarted the machine and tried to suspend it, but it doesn?t work! The screen is black, but it doesn't switch off itself, if i try to resume it, i can do it, but i can't shutdown or reboot it. Any Ideas?
<glyn> darkmatter>I installed VLC, yet when I open the wmv file I'm trying to play, I get no sound nor video
<Navatiu> maybe you need W32codec?
<Bateau_> p0windah: i cant find anything :(
<lamer1> I've installed prismstumbler but Icon on my Applications menu points to /usr/bin/pts ( wich does no exist ) is some mistake or am I missing something...?
<glyn> where do I get w32 codec?
<Shin_Gouki> question: i installed printer-drivers, do i need to reboot system get things workin?
<glyn> well VLC isn't even playing mp3s
<Nvidiot> glyn: it's on the wiki
<glyn> it seems whatever media player I try, it doesn't work
<Nvidiot> glyn: you have to install a library first
<darkmatter> glyn:easiest way is to grab EasyUbuntu from the forums
<Shin_Gouki> question: i installed printer-drivers(apt-get install cupsomatic-ppd), do i need to reboot system get things workin?
<glyn> install a library..how?
<Nvidiot> glyn: read this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Nvidiot> glyn: note that I am stuck with libdvdcss2 that's mentioned there
<selinium_> Shin_Gouki, you do not neeed to reboot with linux. Sometimes you mat need to restart the application
<crimsun> Kimahri: try: sudo modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0 dma2=0 dma1=1 irq=5 sb_port=0x220 fm_port=0x388 mpu_port=0x201 cport=0x538 port=0x534
<selinium_> Shin_Gouki, what printer are you trying to get working?
<Kimahri> crimsun: of course leaving out the sudo part because i set the root password.
<Shin_Gouki> selinium, what application i need to restart after installing pritner drivers?
<Shin_Gouki> selinium, HP. DJ 690C
<rekrutacja>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY kasia
<selinium_> shawarma,  none, system/admin/printers   gui for installing printers
<rekrutacja> ooops :-)))
<korben78> heh... time to change the password :P
<Nvidiot> rekrutacja: time to change the password :P
<abcdefg> how do you make a new network connection in ubuntu?
<Nvidiot> and next time type that in the status window, not in a channel window :P
<Kimahri> crimsun: FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<Kimahri> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<glyn> hmm another error..I can't run synaptic.  "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<selinium_> vbgunz_, What do you think?
<kikinovak> Hi. I just installed a dhcp server (ubuntu, 'server') on a small LAN, and it rocks. Q: how is hostname attribution supposed to be managed? In each machine's /etc/hostname? Or via dhcpd.conf?
<lamer1> I've installed prismstumbler but Icon on my Applications menu points to /usr/bin/pts ( wich does no exist ) is there some mistake or am I missing something...?
<vbgunz_> selinium_ sorry, I am not in Ubuntu at the moment
<korben78> Nvidiot: great minds eh?? ;)
<iru> abcd, u sound like gates man
<crimsun> Kimahri: ok, try snd-cs4232 with those parameters
<iru> we don't have no network neighbourhood and new network conections on linux
<Shin_Gouki> what do i need to get my Printer: HP DJ 690C workin?
<Nvidiot> korben78: I've been on irc for a while, it suprises me he wasn't ghosted after one second :)
<Kimahri> crimsun: same
<crimsun> Kimahri: remove isapnp=0
<Nvidiot> I *must* be overlooking something silly, but I can't seem to install libdvdcss2. apt-get tells me it can't find it. I have added the multiverse repository to the sources.list... http://pastebin.com/382473 that's my sources.list
<Kimahri> crimsun: same.
<crimsun> Kimahri: with snd-cs4236, too?
<aaron> hi all
<Kimahri> crimsun: yep
<mouhahaha> helo
<crimsun> Kimahri: ok, then you have to find a way to disable plug n play on that bios.
<Shin_Gouki> hi question: what do i need to get my Printer: HP DJ 690C workin?
<aaron> how do you make the network connection icon work? when using a new connection?
<crimsun> Kimahri: try looking on the various thinkpad resources
<DjKritical> Can anyone tell me how to restart the 'sound' service?...
<Nvidiot> aaron: set the properties of the network icon to the proper network card. I've got two, one for my wireless, the other one for my non-wired port
<Kimahri> crimsun: sound isn't *that* important... i normally only run nxclient on it, and i was just trying to figure out how to make it work so i could forward sound through
<aaron> thanks Nvidiot
<aaron> ^_^
<Nvidiot> DjKritical: I suppose one could unload the sound kernel module and load it again... not exactly the cleanest way though
<aaron> how do I become root user in gnome with ubuntu?
<crimsun> DjKritical: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-restart
<Hendric> can anyone help me with samba? i shared a folder from this computer using the "Shared Folders" GUI.. but still i can't access them coz its asking for a password..
<Kimahri> DjKritical: /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<DjKritical> Well... the reason being.. I have usb headphones + onboard sound... and my onboard sound has stopped working!
<Nvidiot> aaron: you do things with "sudo command_here"
<Kimahri> aaron: use gksu
<aaron> ok thanks Nvidiot
<DjKritical> alsa?... quick question... arn't I using ESD by default?...
<Shin_Gouki> plz were i may find printer driver support?
<crimsun> DjKritical: err, make that force-reload
<crimsun> DjKritical: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<Kimahri> DjKritical: ESD runs on top of alsa... ESD is a software mixer
<DjKritical> ahh I see
<crimsun> in Breezy you can select the default sound device that esd uses
<DjKritical> in the multimedia selection... which should I choose?
<DjKritical> breezy?... but not in hoary?
<crimsun> not in Hoary.
<korben78> Nvidiot: check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67655
<locomorto> Personally I think artsd works much better then esd
<DjKritical> mybe I should upgrade =)
<Kimahri> locomorto: personally... i think both suck, as my sound card has hardware mixing
<thoreauputic> locomorto: *anything* works better than esd
<locomorto> But most people dont have a hardware mixer
<Kimahri> locomorto: if you have an SB! live or better, you do :)
* DjKritical puts up his hand
<DjKritical> I do I do :D
<ales_italia> 
<Kimahri> DjKritical: not talking about DJ equipment :P
<Nvidiot> korben78: I can't search... lol But why is this not on any of the ubuntu mirrors?
<DjKritical> oh... nevermind lol
<glyn> I have an error..I can't run synaptic.  "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<aaron> what is a good MP3player for ubuntu?
<Kimahri> glyn: use aptitude.
<rekrutacja> how to change password on freenode? faq says nothing about it...
<Kimahri> rekrutacja: /msg nickserv help
<thoreauputic> glyn: try sudo chown youruser:youruser ~/.Xauthority
<bigfoot1> TO anyone: how can i get world time on my desktop/ubuntu? what's the easy way?
<selinium_> aaron xmms or beep-media-player
<thoreauputic> glyn: where "youruser" is glyn or whatever
<selinium_> aaron you will need to enable mp3 playback
<glyn> what is the ~/?
<locomorto> aaron: rhythmbox is not horrible either
<aaron> how do I do that selinium?
<glyn> directory path?
<Kimahri> glyn: ~/ is shorthand for /home/<user>
<DjKritical> I don't suppose there is a way to upgrade to breezy from hoary?
<thoreauputic> glyn: just means your home directory
<locomorto> !tell aaron about mp3
<selinium_> !tell aaron about mp3
<Bateau_> how much space does Ubuntu need? will a 9Gb disk be enough?
<selinium_> lol
<locomorto> Bateau_: yes
<Skid> Bateau_: yeah, plenty
<locomorto> selinium_: too slow :P
<selinium_> aaron, you have just been told...twice! :)
<guowei> will 4Gb be enough?
<Kimahri> Bateau_: yes, it'll be plenty.  i have ubuntu running on an ancient laptop with only a 2G hard disk
<Skid> I've had it on a 1.2GB drive before
<selinium_> locomorto, indeed!
<Bateau_> cause i just got a msg in the install, that there was not enough disk space :x
<rekrutacja> Kimahri thanks
<locomorto> Bateau_: is it all aviable for ubuntu?
<locomorto> Or is windows/something else
<korben78> Nvidiot: try adding deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<locomorto> on there as well?
<glyn> glyn@Haksmoke:~$ sudo chown glyn:glyn /home/glyn/xauthority chown: cannot access `/home/glyn/xauthority': No such file or directoryglyn@Haksmoke:~
<guowei> btw, when i am installing ubuntu 5.10 for ppc, same error occurs everytime
<Bateau_> locomorto: yes
<Kimahri> glyn: it's .Xauthority
<Bateau_> no windows
<locomorto> glyn:.xauthority
<aaron> selinium my firefox browser says I'm offline have any idea why?
<Bateau_> i formated
<locomorto> glyn: .xauthority *
<guowei> something related to "/var/....."
<Kimahri> glyn: so /home/glyn/.Xauthority
<rekrutacja> is tehre anyone with small children? i'm looking for people with experience in introducing kids to computers
<glyn> k thanks, I did that
<thoreauputic> glyn: also note *nix is case sensitive
<Nvidiot> korben78: running apt-get update now, lets try again
<aaron> firefox says I'm offline how do I fix that?
<Nvidiot> korben78: missing still
<VoX> !sources
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<glyn> still get the same error
* Kimahri loves his headphones... sounds like a couple of subw00fers in my ears.
<thoreauputic> glyn: in your home dir type  ls -l .Xauthority
<thoreauputic> glyn: what does that say?
<Nvidiot> korben78: and if I do sudo dpkg -i http://url_to_libdvdcss that was referenced in that forum post I get an error too
<Kimahri> aaron: file -> work offline (make sure that's not checked)
<thoreauputic> glyn: correction  ls -al .Xauthority
<Nvidiot> korben78: it says that it can't find the file even though I copied & pasted the full url to the deb file
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: grab it
<kbrooks> don't pass the full url
<kbrooks> wget -c http://url
<Nvidiot> kbrooks: ah okay :)
<kbrooks> and sudo dpkg -i ...
<fr00d> Hello!
<Kimahri> i remember you, kbrooks... a fed up gentoo user moved away :P
<Kimahri> hello fr00d
<fr00d> I've a Problem: I forgot my root password.
<korben78> hiya fr00d
<fr00d> What can I do?
<glyn> glyn@Haksmoke:~$ ls -l .Xauthority-rw-------  1 glyn glyn 119 2005-10-04 01:53 .Xauthority
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: dpkg doesnt support web retrival
<thoreauputic> fr00d: unless you made one, you don't have one
<Kimahri> fr00d: sudo passwd root
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: only apt, and thats by a file
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: don't encourage that, please
<Nvidiot> kbrooks: understood :)
<thoreauputic> !root
<Nvidiot> now the next bit on the list is gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<ubotu> I heard root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<korben78> Nvidiot: any luck?
<kbrooks> brb
<Nvidiot> I have libdvdcss2 installed now, next bit is that gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<thoreauputic> glyn: your output looks normal
<korben78> excellent...glad to see its progressing :)
<Kimahri> i'm just curious... who in their lsb-non-compliant mind had the idea to disable root?
<korben78> anyone here able to help with an ati 9600xt config?
<thoreauputic> glyn: what happens if you type sudo synaptic ?
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: read ubotu's URL - this debate is OLD
<glyn> command not found
<fr00d> Great! thx
<DjKritical> okay..  I've tried my best to fix this myself.... I have 2 sound devices... onboard and usb... I just want onboard to work again.... hoary hedgehog =(
<Nvidiot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats <- I'm following that, and the one with gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse fails, even though I have multiverse in my sources.list
<thoreauputic> glyn: do you have synaptic installed?
<glyn> I've used it before
<aftertaf> Kimahri:  distro to help newcomers.... so root disabled means less damage easily done
<thoreauputic> glyn: then you made a typo probably
<johnnybezak> hey guys, i'm being told that I've run out of place on my disk. when I do a dh -h it says that the partition mounted on /home has 30 gig's and 30 gig's free. how come my home dir which is at /home/johnnybezak isn't on the /home partition with all the free room?
<thoreauputic> glyn:  sudo synaptic
<korben78> Kimahri: there is still a root console available
<jip> how can i create /dev/dvb -filesystem? i'm trying to get my Hauppauge DVB-T -card to work. should i install some packages or what?
<glyn> yer right..typo..lol
<Kimahri> aftertaf: root disabled but allowing sudo still doesn't make much sense.
<ales_italia> HP NX6125 AMD Turion 64bit 80 GB HD 512 RAM. Problem with suspend to ram, i inserted the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support file, i rebooted and restarted the machine and tried to suspend it, but it doesn?t work! The screen is black, but it doesn't switch off itself, if i try to resume it, i can do it, but i can't shutdown or reboot it. Any Ideas?
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: *please* read the discussion on the wiki
<aftertaf> Kimahri:  sort of... but you have to type sudo first and give your pw....
<Kimahri> korben78: i don't like doing Applications -> Run Application -> gksudo gnome-terminal
<aftertaf> ok thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> !tell Kimahri about rootsudo
<Kimahri> . /ignore ubotu
<Nvidiot> one could also just open a terminal and type sudo su :)
<Kimahri> i already have that site open
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: in gnome-terminal type sudo -i - voila, a root shell
<glyn> how do I add the multiverse repository?  I'm on the wiki on adding repositories how to but it doesn't say
<Kimahri> on my gentoo box, root cannot log in on the console or GDM, and the only way to root is through su -
<Nvidiot> glyn: http://ubuntuguide.org/#dvdplayback
<Kimahri> root's also not allowed ssh
<Nvidiot> glyn: don't put the 2 backport lines in though, those don't work
<glyn> ah got multiverse going now
<Nvidiot> glyn: let me know if apt-get complains about gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse for you too
<Seveas> !tell Nvidiot about ubuntuguide
<Nvidiot> Seveas: okay, so the ubuntuguide isn't perfect, the wiki must be out of date too then
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: at any rate, on my install of ubuntu, it asked me for a root pass, and root is enabled.
<Sonderblade> when will ubuntu 5.10 be released?
<Kimahri> Sonderblade: /topic
<glyn> how do I remove programs?  I'm out of disk space and I can't figure out what's taking up so much space
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: you used the "expert" install option?
<aftertaf> glyn:  type df
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: yes, i did.
<Seveas> Nvidiot, with one big difference: the wiki doesn't conatain the heaps of errors ubuntuguide has and can be fixed by anyone instead of just one uncooperative editor
<aftertaf> see where your disks are being choked.
<aftertaf> Sonderblade:  13 oct
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: right - that option enables root (it assumes you know what you are doing)
<Nvidiot> Seveas: allright :) Tell me how to get gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse to work then? :)
<glyn> which filesystem would ubuntu be?
<aftertaf> glyn:  ext2/3
<aftertaf> on "/"
<Seveas> Nvidiot, by installing them...
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: oh well.  i know how to secure systems.  ssh does not allow root to login, and neither does gdm, and it doesn't require a patched sulogin program
<glyn> I'm not seeing a ext 2/3
<ompaul> aftertaf, 3 is good
<Nvidiot> Seveas: at which point apt-get says it can't find it :)
* ompaul smacks head
<ALOYSIUS> HI, I AM ALOYSIUS. I AM A NOVICE USER.  I HAVE GOT ONE PROBLEM. MY SERIAL MOUSE IS NOT WORKING IN UBUNTU DESKTOP. I APPRETIATE ANY SUGGESTION. THANK YOU
<Seveas> Nvidiot, enable multiverse
<aftertaf> glyn:  can you paste your df ot a pastebin?
<glyn> only /dev/hda2, tmpfs, dev/hda1, /dev, none, and /dev/hdc
<Nvidiot> Seveas: I did
<Seveas> ALOYSIUS, drop the caps
<aftertaf> ALOYSIUS:  dont shout
<glyn> how do I paste it into the paste bin?
<ompaul> ALOYSIUS, turn off caps lock
<aftertaf> !pastebin
<Kimahri> ALOYSIUS: check your caps lock
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Nvidiot> I see ALOYSIUS problem... it's a stuck capslock
<ALOYSIUS> OK
<kbrooks> ALOYSIUS: /nick aloysius
<Seveas> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<waxhead> hi everyone
<Seveas> !info gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse breezy
<ubotu> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse: (All Multiverse GStreamer plugins), section multiverse/libs, is optional. Version: 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 56 kB
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: the sudo option is partly there for newer users - although it works fine for more experienced users as well - it is just "different"
<Nvidiot> Seveas: isn't breezy the 'bleeding edge beta' version?
<Seveas> Nvidiot, the package appears only in breezy, if you run hoary you need to install the plugins one-by-one
<johnnybezak> hey guys, when I do a df -h it says the partition mounted on /home is full but when I check how full /home is in gnome it says it's only got like 7 gigs in there. the partition is 30 gigs big.
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: i'm too hardcoded to the traditional superuser model :P although i do admit that the sudo method is good for new users.
<Seveas> Nvidiot, it's RC quality
<Nvidiot> Seveas: great... how ? :)
<Seveas> Nvidiot, install gstreamer0.8-faad gstreamer0.8-mad etc....
<glyn> aftertaf>I pasted it onto the pastebin
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: nothing new about sudo - used in many sites sincethe 1980s afaik
<Nvidiot> Seveas: gotcha, let me fire up synaptic
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: "new users"
<kbrooks> read
<aftertaf> ok glyn . looking....
<Kimahri> thoreauputic: i never said sudo was new :P
<clapaucius> hi
<ALOYSIUS> Can anyone address my issue?
<aaron> how can I change the format of an MP3 to OGG?
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: I know - I'll rephrase that - I just was musing that the sudo model has been used for many years :)
<aftertaf> glyn:  your root is full dude
<aftertaf> glyn:  /dev/hda2              2128180   2084732         0 100% /
<glyn> how do I fix that?
<Kimahri> aaron: mpg321 <file> | oggenc <opts>
<thoreauputic> Kimahri: I should have been more precise :)
<aftertaf> glyn:  do you have a lot of crap in home?
<aftertaf> glyn:  are you on breezy?
<ALOYSIUS> how to enable serial mouse/
<aaron> kimahri is their a way to do a full list of mp3's?
<kbrooks> my / is not full ;)
<glyn> I'm on Hoary
<johnnybezak> aaron: in a directory
<waxhead> how far off is breezy to being released?
<Kimahri> glyn: check to see how full your /var/cache/apt/archives is: du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives
<glyn> I do have a lot in home, should I move it?
<Kimahri> glyn: /topic
<aaron> how johnnybezak?
<aftertaf> glyn:  yeah, but to a different partition....
<johnnybezak> ls *.mp3
<waxhead> has anyone changed their sources.lst to breezy yet?
<clapaucius> yes
<clapaucius> i have
<kbrooks> waxhead: it is trivial
<aftertaf> Wax:  loads of ud
<aftertaf> us
<Kimahri> aaron: for i in `ls -1 /path/to/mp3/folder`; do mpg321 <file> | oggenc <options>; done;
<aaron> johnny like this? mpg321 *.mp3 | oggenc *.ogg
<aftertaf> glyn:  you should get rid of apt cache too i think.
<waxhead> so just change hoary to breezy?
<Kimahri> !upgrading
<ubotu> Kimahri: Not a clue
<thoreauputic> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<aaron> how do I get the MP3 plugin?
<glyn> 33M     /var/cache/apt/archives
<poningru> or
<poningru> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Kimahri> aaron: should just be able to apt-get install mpg321
<aftertaf> glyn:  sudo apt-get clean or autoclean
<thoreauputic> poningru: aha - useful thanks :)
<aftertaf> 33M isnt a lot.
<poningru> :)
<aaron> kimahri would that download the mp3 plugin?
<kbrooks> !upgrade2warty
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aftertaf> glyn:  buy a new hd. you have no room left man....
<kbrooks> !upgrade2hoary
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, kbrooks
* kbrooks stops
<aftertaf> only 10 gig with boh win & linux aint a lot
<aaron> what is the ubuntu wiki site?
<kbrooks> aaron: wiki.ubuntu.com
<poningru> glyn: def or I would keep stuff in cds or something
<Kimahri> !tell aaron about mp3
<hansi_xp> can someone tell me where to download really cool themes?
<poningru> hansi_xp: art.gnome.org
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: as a start >> sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<hansi_xp> i think i got/been to both of them two
<aaron> what are all the packages for the gnome themes?
<hansi_xp> sometimes i see really freaking looking themes
<hansi_xp> and i like how did they do that!
<johnnybezak> hansi_xp: for gnome or kde? art.gnome.org gnome-look.org
<hansi_xp> hnome
<thoreauputic> aaron: scroll up
<poningru> hansi_xp: you should also look in your repositories
<thoreauputic> there are icon packages too, I think...
<hansi_xp> what's the best looking theme?
<thoreauputic> gnome-extra-icons <<<
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: matter of taste
<hansi_xp> whats your favourite theme?
<thoreauputic> hansi_xp: I quite like the Amaranth theme
<Nvidiot> hey, no gcc in the default install?
<locomorto> you can't play H.264 in linux yet right?
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: be
<HrdwrBob> Nvidiot: no, apt-get install build-essential
<locomorto> Nvidiot: build-essential
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: install build-essential
<Nvidiot> (trying to install sun jre, it complains about missing gcc :))
<Nvidiot> okay :)
<locomorto> Nvidiot: use java-package and fakeroot
* thoreauputic 's alias failed him
<locomorto> it is really easy and creates a .deb for you
<poningru> locomorto: yes you can
<Nvidiot> locomorto: yeah, the instructions mention that, I will, but I'd like gcc on my box in any case :)
<poningru> locomorto: have you tried vlc?
* cafuego_ is
<kbrooks> alias install="apt-get install" # this?
<locomorto> poningru: I would rather not download 200mb and then find it wont work
<poningru> um I dont think vlc is 200 mb
<johnnybezak> found my hidden gigabytes they were, wait for it, drumroll please *in the trash*
<poningru> but here is the website
<locomorto> nono
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: alias install="apt-get install" # this?
<locomorto> the video file
<poningru> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<poningru> locomorto: oh gotcha
<cafuego_> kbrooks: no, 'install' is an actual command.
<poningru> locomorto: yeah look under the video codecs
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: no, I was referring to an IRC client alias I have in irssi but forgot I didn't have in xchat :)
<cafuego_> kbrooks: alias ag='apt-get install'
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: I see.
<locomorto> hmm experimental
<cafuego_> !fiond /usr/bin/install
<ubotu> cafuego_: I don't know
<cafuego_> !find /usr/bin/install
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: in irssi I have "be" as an alias that says "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cafuego_> !be is <reply> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> cafuego_: okay
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: Hehe.
<kbrooks> ubotu: forget be
<ubotu> i forgot be, kbrooks
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install
<aftertaf> yeah :
<glyn> nvidiot>What were you having problems with?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/usr/bin/install' returned no results.
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: why did you tell the bot to forget that?
<aftertaf> !be
<ubotu> aftertaf: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<cafuego_> !be is <reply> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubotu> okay, cafuego_
<cafuego_> !lock be
<ubotu> cafuego_: locking factoid be
<kbrooks> thoreauputic: I don't see the point of clutter in the bot
* cafuego_ gives kbrooksa dirty stare
<Ng> worst bot ever. /usr/bin/install belongs to coreutils
<thoreauputic> cafuego: that'll fix it :)
<kbrooks> cafuego_: It's clutter.
<poningru> no because !build is already there
<Nvidiot> glyn: gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, but I installed the plugins manually, no problem
<kbrooks> !build
<ubotu> it has been said that build is sudo apt-get install build-essential, or use the synaptic package manager to install the build-essential package: or ask me about synaptic
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: well cafuego owns the bot so tell him...
<Ng> also, worst bot ever for being a bloot ;)
<kbrooks> !forget be
<ubotu> i forgot be, kbrooks
<cafuego_> kbrooks: When he fills up i'll presonally rm -rf /var/lib/mysql/blootbot, I promise.
<glyn> I couldn't install that either, but I just installed "gstreamer0.8-plugins"
<poningru> kbrooks: dude dont go over the head of the guys who owns the bot
<kbrooks> cafuego_: use !build from now on
<aaron> can anyone tell me how to install the k3b-mp3 package?
<glyn> perhaps the multiverse extension under the wiki is broken
<johnnybezak> i dont like the bot. it seems so impersonal
<aftertaf> aaron:  use synaptic
<aftertaf> aaron:  in breezy its a separate package
<cafuego_> kbrooks: No, thankyou.
<aftertaf> johnnybezak:  yeah, but such a time winner
<thoreauputic> kbrooks: erm - are you being a bit presumptuous ?
<kbrooks> cafuego_: ok then
* kbrooks gives up
<aftertaf> glyn:  dont think so
<aaron> aftertaf I don't understand. I searched on it. and it says its for the x.org server.
<aftertaf> erf
<kbrooks> What's python2.4-minimal?
<aaron> aftertaf apt-get install synaptic?
<aftertaf> aaron:  sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<aaron> I tried.
<johnnybezak> aftertaf: i suppose :)
<aaron> aftertaf the package isn't their
<aftertaf> aaron:  in which way did you fail then?
<aftertaf> aaron:  hmmm
<aftertaf> !info k3b-mp3
<kbrooks> aaron: hoary?
<aftertaf> !info k3b-mp3 breezy
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<poningru> kbrooks: iirc its without like a shit load of basic libs
<kbrooks> !info k3b-mp3 hoary
<aftertaf> kbrooks:  dont exist. only in breezy
<kbrooks> doesnt exist in hoary
<kbrooks> aaron: hoary or breezy?
<aaron> I wanted to use "music player" kbrooks.
<kbrooks> aaron: Are you on Ubuntu 5.04?
* cafuego_ might be about to accuse ubotu of being broken (again)
<aaron> yes kbrooks.
<aftertaf> johnnybezak:  yeah... but think of all the times you'd have to repeat yourself....
<kbrooks> aaron: thats why
<aaron> ...
<thoreauputic> aaron: sudoapt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<aaron> ok
<Shin_Gouki> hi question: what do i need to get my Printer: HP DJ 690C workin?
<aftertaf> ahhhh; ok.
<thoreauputic> aaron: insert a space after sudo ;)
<cafuego_> !find bin/install
<kbrooks> scrollkeeper is slow.....
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  use cups, install local, should have drivers already
<kbrooks> What is it?
<BooZee> Hello! I searched anywhere and couldn't find the answer: I have two languages on my ubuntu. How can I switch between them (the Alt+Shift action in windows..)
<aaron> thireauputic, its not their.
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf: i installed printer-drivers(apt-get install cupsomatic-ppd), do i need to reboot system get things workin?
<cafuego_> That's better :-)
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  nope.
<poningru> BooZee: what do you mean languages?
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  you on gnome or kde?
<thoreauputic> aaron: then you need more repos
<poningru> BooZee: as in your keyboard or your locale?
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf:im on icewm
<aftertaf> poningru:  as in locales, i thnk
<thoreauputic> !tell aaron about repos
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  oki...... :)
<poningru> aftertaf: not possible cause windows does not do that iirc
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf:im on icewm,sooo? ^^
<poningru> unless it does do that in pro
<cafuego_> "21:04.21 tell: target = aaron, query = repos"
<BooZee> I mean that my ubuntu is in english, but it's Hebrew enabled..
<kbrooks> now to reboot.
<poningru> BooZee: you have to log out to do that
<aftertaf> poningru:  soooooo right. i'm being dense :/
<BooZee> no no..
<BooZee> let's say, w
<poningru> BooZee: yeah your keyboard
<poningru> you dont have to log out for that
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  dunno mate.....
<egoleo> can't find mysqld.sock
<BooZee> oops. Lets say, I want to write in english (like I do know.) and suddenly, I want to write in hebrew
<poningru> BooZee: you have to set the shortcut for that
<egoleo> can someone help me
<BooZee> oh!! how do I do that?
<vexa> nick/ co_nafsu
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf, what do u do ongmone after installing drivers??
<Shin_Gouki> aftertaf, do u restart?
<cafuego_> egoleo: /var/run/mysqld
<totally_noob> what is the best app for instant messanging like, and i mean MSN?
<aftertaf> Shin_Gouki:  i have "kcmshell printmgr" with kde
<BooZee> poningru: how can I set a shortcut ?
<egoleo> what
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  there are loads
<poningru> BooZee: right click on one of your panels
<egoleo> is not there
<cafuego_> egoleo: That's where mysql.sock lives *IF* the mysql server is running.
<totally_noob> aftertaf, i want something not gaim and not amsn please.. something better than them
<egoleo> when i try to start mysql
<poningru> BooZee: and add to panel
<BooZee> if you mean a clickable shortcut, than I already have it.
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  kmess, kopete
<egoleo> that is the error it gives me
<totally_noob> aftertaf, kmess is good?
<Shin_Gouki> what service do i need to restart after installing printerdrivers? to get printer workin?
<Paradoxx> !format
<ubotu> Paradoxx: Do they come in packets of five?
<BooZee> I want a keyboard shortcut - like Alt+Shift in windows
<totally_noob> aftertaf, i tried kopete and i think kopete is silly
<egoleo> it says it can't fine mysqld.sock
<totally_noob> aftertaf, kmess is installed by default with ubuntu?
<poningru> BooZee: oh
<poningru> hmm
<cafuego_> egoleo: Then the server isn't starting up.
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  kmess aint bad.... its a new package in kde
<poningru> hold on
<totally_noob> aftertaf, I use gnome :(
<yinu> gbuntu
<BooZee> thank you!
<Paradoxx> hmm, how do i go about formating a partition on my harddrive, so i can use it under linux?
<yinu> kbuntu
<totally_noob> org@ubuntu:~$ kmess
<totally_noob> bash: kmess: command not found
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  dont matter. you can still sudo apt-get install  it
<totally_noob> aftertaf, do you think it is good?
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: You run 'mkfs' on it.
<aftertaf> yeah, not bad at all.
<thoreauputic> totally_noob: what do you dislike about gaim?
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: mkfs -t <fstype>
<totally_noob> E: Couldn't find package kmess
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  are you looking for a particular IM protocol?
<cafuego_> !info kmess
<egoleo> so whats really wrong with mysql
<Paradoxx> how do i find out where i have it sotred under linux?
<cafuego_> totally_noob: There is no such package.
<egoleo> that it can't start
<Paradoxx> interms of dev/hda?
<totally_noob> thoreauputic, I dislike that gaim disconnect alot, + it doesn't notice or flash me when i recieve new msgs, so i have to see the Tab every 5 mins to see my friend if he reply to me, "No flashing" like in fc4
<dooglus> Paradoxx: "df <file>"
<totally_noob> cafuego, but aftertaf said there is package kmess
<cafuego_> egoleo: No idea. Did you install mysql-server? Did you check syslog? And the logfile?
<TiMiDo> hey everone
<Paradoxx> dooglus: huh?
<totally_noob> aftertaf, I want to use MSN thats all, and i dont want gaim or amsn
<cafuego_> totally_noob: Not in Ubuntu.
<aftertaf> universe repository:  KMess is a MSN Messenger clone for Linux
<totally_noob> im asking if there is another than them
<totally_noob> cafuego, why not in ubuntu:(
<cafuego_> !ino kmess breezy
<ubotu> cafuego_: What?
<hansi_xp> does somebody know how to get like transparent windows?
<dooglus> Paradoxx: you have files on your drive, and you want to know the path to the device?
<aftertaf> hansi_xp:  windows cleaner ;)
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Not according to the package lists on the bot.
<totally_noob> any opinions
<TiMiDo> hansi_xp, aterm ;P
<aftertaf> cafuego:  i have it on ly pc.
<heatxsink> hello all
<silent_scream> my problem is: i want to install a package with synaptic package manager, and when it asks the install cd  of ubuntu, and i put in the cd, it continues to ask me for the cd.. as if it doesn't recognize it!!!
<kbrooks> Yay. :)
<totally_noob> People
<kbrooks> GNOME 2.10 is REALLY nice.
<kbrooks> 2.12
<Paradoxx> dooglus: no, i have a partition on a hard drive, use to use it in windowns, i have cleared the stuff off it, and now wanna format it, and use it under linux
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Not in the package lists on my machines either.
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Did you install an external .deb?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i need a gui ICQ Client for Icewm , ideas?
<totally_noob> kbrooks, does it make the tabs flash? I mean in gaim if you recieve new msg does it flash?
<aftertaf> cafuego:  nope....  just on kde 3.5 beta
<Kimahri> cafuego_: all you have to do is enable the universe repository, then apt-get install kmess or something like that.
<dooglus> Paradoxx: fdisk -l /dev/hda will list the partitions on /dev/hda
<kbrooks> totally_noob: no idea
<totally_noob> :(
<poningru> BooZee: sorry dude I dont know
<cafuego_> Kimahri: I have those enabled, but no 'kmess'
<kbrooks> totally_noob: YES
<BooZee> damn... well thank you anyway.
<totally_noob> kbrooks, what yes?
<totally_noob> kbrooks, I want to install like your gnome
<kbrooks> i loaded add applications and it flashed!
<totally_noob> i have 2.10.0
<totally_noob> kbrooks, AHA cool
<totally_noob> but i have gnome 2.10.0
<totally_noob> what about you
<heatxsink> how would I add this source to my sources.list ?  http://3demi.net/debian/debs/
<Paradoxx> ok, it is /dev/hde5
<cafuego_> The only match is "kmessedwords".
<kbrooks> totally_noob: don't do it. 2.12 is included in breezy
<hansi_xp> TiMiDo: thanks
<Kimahri> totally_noob: i believe gnome 2.12.0 is for breezy.  hoary shipped with 2.10.0
<TiMiDo> np hansi_xp
<locomorto> Gnome 2.12 is indeed in breezy
<antisocialboris> how do i set up wine?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: WILL YOUS TOP FUCKING SPAMMING ME!!!!!!!!!!!
<totally_noob> kbrooks, yes i know
<Paradoxx> its a NTFS partition, how do i go about formating it into ext3 or whatever partition you recommend
<totally_noob> kbrooks, what is your gnome version,, you just said that it flashed.
<locomorto> Nautilus kicks arse in 2.12
<aftertaf> cafuego:  you get my PM?
<kbrooks> totally_noob: 2.12
<locomorto> Paradoxx: use qtparted
<Kimahri> cafuego_: language maybe?  i don't know the actual rules about language in this channel though
<locomorto> Paradoxx: ITs like partion magic
<silent_scream> i want to install a package with synaptic package manager, and when it asks the install cd  of ubuntu, and i put in the cd, it continues to ask me for the cd.. as if it doesn't recognize it!!! any ideas?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Yes, an duie to that shite I'll add you to /ignore now. Perhapd you could use a paste site next time.
<locomorto> silent_screem: go into settings -> repositories
<totally_noob> kbrooks, you have 2.12?
<locomorto> silent_screem: And turn off the cd
<Shin_Gouki> hi is it possible to run gaim on icewm?
<Paradoxx> locomorto: isn't there another way to do it, without having to d/l another app
<cafuego_> Kimahri: yes, I know. 100 lines of pasted crud later you'll be annoyed too ;-)
<totally_noob> but a friend of mine have gnome 2.10.0-5 and his things flashs
<locomorto> silent_screem: Then hit reload and you'll be good to go
<aftertaf> do what you like. i was trying to give you information . on PM.
<kbrooks> totally_noob: in breezy
<locomorto> Paradoxx: I don't think so
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: of course, yes
<totally_noob> huh
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Check the rules on uninvited PMs and be amazed.
<totally_noob> kbrooks, ok
<Kimahri> Paradoxx: mke2fs -j /dev/<whatever device it is>
<locomorto> Shin_Gouki: of course
<kbrooks> totally_noob: new windows that open flash
<Shin_Gouki> thx!
<Paradoxx> Kimahri: will that make a ext2 or ext3 partition?
<cafuego_> aftertaf: Ask first, THEN paste.
<Kimahri> Paradoxx: ext3
<thoreauputic> !+msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<totally_noob> guys how to checkout on a package that is already installed in my system, i mean i want to see what version do i have installed here.. like when i was in fc4 i do "rpm -qa gaim" for example on gaim... whats that in ubuntu plz?
<totally_noob> kbrooks, yes
<totally_noob> kbrooks, also gaim when it recieve new msgs
<totally_noob> kbrooks, I want to have like your gnome
<bimberi> totally_noob: dpkg -l <package>
<silent_scream> thanx locomorto but why this happens?
<kbrooks> totally_noob: i dont know how, other than upgrade to breezy
<antisocialboris> can anyone help me either get jre working or wine
<antisocialboris> ?
<kbrooks> bimberi: dont advise people to mix hoary and breezy
<locomorto> silent_scream: I'm not sure, but I hate the CD thing anyway so its better for you in the long run
<totally_noob> bimberi, what is dpkg?
<Kimahri> antisocialboris: check http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on installing j2re
<bimberi> kbrooks: eh?
<Paradoxx> Kimahri: do i have to add the partition to the fstab or somthing like that, so it will automatically mount on boot?
<locomorto> totally_noob: its the little thing that installs everything for you
<antisocialboris> ok, cheers
<locomorto> totally_noob: apt-* just messes around with it
<totally_noob> kbrooks, are you using breezy?
<bimberi> totally_noob: "a medium-level package manager for Debian"
<kbrooks> totally_noob: i am
<totally_noob> bimberi, Cool
<totally_noob> locomorto, that installs everything for me?
<kbrooks> totally_noob: ummm
<Kimahri> Paradoxx: i'm not that familiar with hal+dbus which is used in ubuntu, which keeps tabs on the fstab file, so i don't know
<totally_noob> bimberi, I can't use grep on that right? I just did "dpkg -l gnome"
<locomorto> totally_noob: Anything in .deb form
<totally_noob> and it doesnt' give me anything
<Paradoxx> kk
<kbrooks> totally_noob: listen
<totally_noob> can i use "dpkg -l | grep gnome"
<totally_noob> ?
<locomorto> totally_noob: If you use apt-get, your using dpkg you just probably dont see it
<totally_noob> kbrooks, yes sir.
<kbrooks> apt <=> dpkg
<heatxsink> how would I add this source to my sources.list ?  http://3demi.net/debian/debs/
<totally_noob> dpkg is the same as apt?
<Paradoxx> how do i set a partition to mount automatically on boot?
<locomorto> no
<Kimahri> totally_noob: apt is a frontend to dpkg
<kbrooks> totally_noob: dpkg is a low level interface to apt
<totally_noob> locomorto, i see
<totally_noob> so it's an alias
<kbrooks> totally_noob: no
<Kimahri> kbrooks: it's the other way around.  apt calls dpkg
<kbrooks> totally_noob: not a symlink or anything
<locomorto> basically apt is a really cool front end to dpkg making it really really easy to use and powefull
<locomorto> and synaptic adds a GUI to apt
<sorush20> hi.. guys I have fed computer up again..
<iru> heat: edit /etc/apt/apt.sources
<cafuego_> According to packages.ubuntu.com, kmess is not in Hoary, only in breezy.
<poningru> !tell heatxsink about repos
<locomorto> so basically everything builds on each other
<totally_noob> ok
<totally_noob> but i said i want to see the package That is already installed
<kbrooks> locomorto: apt downloads and passes the .deb on the local machine to dpkg
<totally_noob> not to findout a package available online
<kbrooks> which does "all of the work"
<locomorto> totally_noob: synaptic should do this for you
<sorush20> right.. i configured xserver-xorg using the dpkg-reconfigure command, and what actually happened is that now i KEEP getting monior out of range..
<egoleo> still mysql problem
<sorush20> can somone help please..
<heatxsink> poningru:  thank you
<locomorto> System -> Adminstration -> synaptic
<totally_noob> locomorto, I don't want a gui
<poningru> heatxsink: np
<totally_noob> locomorto, I want a simple command to check on a simple package
<locomorto> Then go status -> Installed
<Kimahri> totally_noob: then apt-get install aptitude and use that from the cli
<cafuego_> sorush20: Did you try to tell it what the sync ranges of your screen sare?
<cafuego_> totally_noob: dpkg -l <packagename>
<bimberi> totally_noob: yes (to "can i use "dpkg -l | grep gnome")
<egoleo> can't find mysqld.sock
<Nvidiot> hmm, amarok can't use smb:// urls I see. I'll have to mount the folder then I suppose?
<egoleo> it was working fine on hoary
<totally_noob> bimberi, thanks
<totally_noob> cafuego, ok thanks alot
<egoleo> but is not working any more on breezy
<Paradoxx> how do i set a partition to automatically mount at startup?
<sorush20> cafuego I DON'T KNOW what the ranges are I guess I have to look it up on the computer..
<Nvidiot> Paradoxx: edit /etc/fstab
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: add it to /etc/fstab
<Paradoxx> how?
<aftertaf> Paradoxx:  have you managed to mount it manually?
<cafuego_> sorush20: Well, ideally you'd tell the script you wanted 'Simple' configuration and choose a screen size and resolution only.
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: via your favourite text editor and sudo.
<Paradoxx> aftertaf: nope..i just formatted it awhile ago
<poningru> !tell Paradoxx about mount
<locomorto> Paradocc: man mount || man fstab
<aftertaf> Paradoxx:  oki ;)  do you know how to mount manually?
<jip> dmesg shows "cx88[0] : subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18,autodetected] ", but scan can't still find my the card. any idea how to install this card correctly?
<poningru> aftertaf: dont worry I took care of it
<aftertaf> locomorto:  yeah. but if he's new, a man file isnt gonna help much
<locomorto> why not?
<Necron> I have a mind to try out Ubuntu, but should i wait for the 5.10 release or download 5.4?
<locomorto> Necron: go striaght to 5.10
<poningru> jip: what have you tried so far?
<Kimahri> Necron: i'd just go straight to 5.10
<Shin_Gouki> hi i need a gui winrar/winzip client is there such?
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: There;'s going to be an entry for / already in fstab. just sue that as example. All you need to do is change column 1 and column2.
<Nvidiot> do not pass start, do not collect $100, go straight to 5.10 ;)
<kbrooks> Necron: 5.04
<Necron> I read a review saying 5.10 had a good deal of trouble...
<locomorto> Shin_Gouki: file_roller for gnome ark for kde
<kbrooks> not 5.4
<aftertaf> locomorto:  just my opinion...man ages are for linux-familiar people
<totally_noob> now i still need something to use msn with
<Shin_Gouki> locomorto, and for icewm?
<Kimahri> Necron: Breezy is RC quality now... in fact, it's slated for release in 9 days...
<poningru> jip: you still there?
<cafuego_> totally_noob: apt-cache search 'msn' - pick one of the ones listed.
<locomorto> same as gnome
<Paradoxx> cafuego huh?
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  try using gaim and modifying the prefs you dont like.
<abyss_> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy))
<jip> poningru, tried makedev-dvb.sh-script with no success. it creates the filesystem, but scan complains: main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 2 No such file or directory
<kbrooks> Kimahri: rc is slated to release october 6
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: In fstab. Just use the line for / as example.
<Kimahri> kbrooks: it's RC quality... i never said it's an RC
<cafuego_> Paradoxx: You'll need to change the device file (col 1) and the mount point (col 2)
<Necron> Another questions: when a new release comes out(6.4) do i have to format or is there an update system?
<poningru> jip: is it actually there?
<Zeke1> what is the better file sharing program in linux?
<bhanet> may i ask 4 help?? i have trouble setting up my printer for ubuntu
<poningru> jip: hold on
<kbrooks> Kimahri: i know
<cafuego_> Necron: it cna be transparently upgraded.
<poningru> jip: what kinda vid card is it?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i need an unzip programm for shell? name, apt?
<totally_noob> aftertaf, I don't like alot of things in gaim
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  unzip
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, unzip is you're friend
<jip> poningru, Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<Paradoxx> cafuego k
<Shin_Gouki> & rar?
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki, unrar
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<TiMiDo> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Shin_Gouki> thx!!
<totally_noob> cafuego, i have to be root for doing that?
<Necron> Last question for today: any place where a pretty advanced computer user can start learning linux? no one uses it around here
<bhanet> anyone here who could help me pls?
<aftertaf> totally_noob:  you really have a lot of choice..... try all of them and keep the one you like moset
<cafuego_> totally_noob: To search? No. To install, yes.
<aftertaf> Necron:  you're in the right place already....
<N6REJ> hello everyone.  I have what is probably the dumbest question, but I've forgotten alot.  I'm trying to setup a server on a dsl connection behind a hardware router.  I have my own domain that resolves to the router and any windoze boxes fine.  I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time.  Its asking me my "hostname"  Is that anyname like windows does? or the FQDN?  i.e. adam.cogyfarm.com ?
<Nvidiot> Necron: start playing with a livecd, read tutorials on how to do stuff, install it on your machine, read, read read :)
<TiMiDo> true Nvidiot
<kbrooks> Nvidiot++
<Nvidiot> I read manpages when I'm bored (but I'm a bit weird like that)
<Necron> did Slackware and Ubuntu live CDs, liked them. but didn't experiment too much because there was no setting saving
<totally_noob> aftertaf, :(
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  hostname, but not FQDN
<totally_noob> i'm installing ayttm
<cafuego_> N6REJ: anyname. Try "cthulhu" ;-)
<Necron> any good webpage for tutorials? most of that i find seems to be Bash(command line?) stuff
<N6REJ> aftertaf: so just say "adam"?  or "cogyfarm.com"?
<Skid> N6REJ: adam.
<cafuego_> N6REJ: "adam" in that case.
<N6REJ> ok, coool.. ty.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  adam.... you'll get the chance for domain name after ;)
<N6REJ> ok.
<Nvidiot> Necron; because pretty much everything can be configured command-line style. The rest is all added niceities
* cafuego_ thinks "cthulhu" would be a better choice though.
<N6REJ> I did have Engarde in there, but for some reason I keep getting my routers, web interface NOT the apache park page.
<Necron> why did the linux lords not just implement the dos command style? at least most people were familiar with that...:(
<N6REJ> can anyone tell me if they get anything here? http://www.cogyfarm.com
<poningru> jip: have you run /etc/udev/scripts/inputdev.sh yet?
<mahangu> Necron, are you kidding me>
<cafuego_> Necron: Why did DOS fuck up the UNIX commands like linux has?
<aftertaf> Necron:  lol.....  shell was before DOS iirc
<thoreauputic> Necron: because nix was before DOS
<mahangu> Necron, UNIX was around years before DOS
<mahangu> lol
<mahangu> what an outburst
<thoreauputic> Necron: DOS is an abominaion
<mahangu> LD
<Nvidiot> once you get used to it, you start typing 'ls' in windows cmd.exe boxes
<poningru> um decades
<Necron> sorry:D didn't want to cause so much trouble:D any good page to learn?
<N6REJ> yep, dos came from unix via CPM
<jip> poningru, nope
<aftertaf> DOS = Denial Of Shell
<cafuego_> Necron: If you prefer dos commands, may I recommend a VMS system? :-)
<N6REJ> I do that alot nvidiot, and windoze goes, HUH?
<mahangu> aftertaf, lol
<crimsun> argh
<Skid> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Nvidiot> N6REJ: I made a batchfile :P
<N6REJ> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@li-8-14.cytanet.com.cy]  by crimsun
<poningru> jip: yeah I think you have to run that before the *-dvb.sh
<N6REJ> good idea LOL
<jip> hmm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<kbrooks> ME == Denial of DOS (DDOS)
<cafuego_> I give you 5 minutes, tops, before you're stabbing yourself in the eyeballs with a spoon.
<Necron> any good place to learn bash?
<Nvidiot> I've amazed myself yesterday by installing Ubuntu from a knoppix-std cdrom... that was fun, poking stuff :)
<aftertaf> Nvidiot:  yeah..... the other day i tried  " [ESC]  :wq  " in notepad .... :)
<crimsun> good golly.
<N6REJ> so how is ubuntu anyway?  I dl'd badgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Nvidiot> Necron: google 'bash tutorial' or 'bash beginners' or so
<thoreauputic> Necron: http://tuxfiles.org
<N6REJ> or breeezy
<N6REJ> what ever its called
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@193.239.166.87]  by crimsun
<cafuego_> N6REJ: breezy badger (one and the same)
<crimsun> this is becoming ridiculous.
<aftertaf> +r ?    :/
<kbrooks> +r should be set.
<Nvidiot> aftertaf: hehe, I'm starting to get the hang of vi(m)
<cafuego_> +i
<aftertaf> lol me to....
<N6REJ> your into S&M I see Nv
<mahangu> vim still baffles me
<mahangu> i sue nano mostly
<Nvidiot> (I'm a emacs user mostly)
<mahangu> *use even
<N6REJ> nano/pico :D
<aftertaf> vim is cool :)
<thoreauputic> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kate is better than xemacs
<poningru> gaaaah
<mahangu> PICO
<N6REJ> lol
<aftertaf> for those 'X just set your gfx card on fire' moments,
<poningru> EMACS
<thoreauputic> !ed
<ubotu> ed is the standard editor! ed, man! man ed!
<N6REJ> Personally I LOVE PFE but they didn't make it for *nix
<Nvidiot> once you know: hit 'i' to type stuff, then ESC ESC ESC to type ':q!' or ':wq' you're set :)
<Nvidiot> ubotu: edlin!
<ubotu> Nvidiot: Wish i knew
<aftertaf> Nvidiot:  totally :)
<poningru> !emacs
<ubotu> poningru: Wish i knew
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> !emac
<ubotu> poningru: I haven't a clue
<aftertaf> !vim
<ubotu> aftertaf: What?
<bimberi> thoreauputic: stop adding fuel... :)
<aftertaf> sacrilege............
<thoreauputic> bimberi: heh
* poningru beats ubotu thorougly
<jip> poningru, can't get it working :(
* Whistler Says hello
<cafuego_> !start an editor war
<ubotu> kate is better than emacs
<poningru> jip: hmm what does it say?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<Nvidiot> lol, nice bot
<jip> nothing
<N6REJ> how is ubuntu anyway?  good for an old fart who can't remember half of what he use to know?
<cafuego_> N6REJ: gui, desktop focused, easy.
<N6REJ> I LOVE engarde, but for some reason, I can't configure the new 3.0 like I used to the older stuff.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@193.239.166.87]  by crimsun
<N6REJ> any security gotcha's?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@li-8-14.cytanet.com.cy]  by crimsun
<cafuego_> N6REJ: Not by default, no.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.213.208.7]  by crimsun
<Whistler> N6REJ ubuntu is wonderful
<N6REJ> cool
<N6REJ> thats what I read so I thought I'd try it.
<Whistler> it really yeasy to use. Even my mother can use it
<N6REJ> brb adam is calling me
<Nvidiot> now... this is probably going to be tricky, but I'd like to get hibernate/suspend working on my laptop. Where would I start ?
<sorush20> is there an open source pdf viewer for windows,,
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<N6REJ> adam barfed!!!
<aftertaf> sorush20:  loads
<Whistler> sorush20 xpdf
<N6REJ> base system won't install
<Skid> i wrote a pdf viewer in vb once
<Skid> man
<Skid> school was fun :] 
<Paradoxx> hmm, how do i change ownership of a mount to my user?
<Paradoxx> to current user rather..
<poningru> jip: in your /proc/bus/input/devices
<Whistler> Paradoxx chown
<Skid> `chown' - Paradoxx
<Whistler> :)
<poningru> is there ia dvb|saa7134
<N6REJ> p2 333 with 384mb ram, any special install flags?
<poningru> a*
<ivanoats> does anyone know where to download QT Designer?
<jip> poningru, nope. only my keyboard, mouse and speaker
<crimsun> apologies for the upcoming [slow]  flood
<poningru> jip: hmm ic
<cafuego_> N6REJ: Nope, should be fine.
<jip> poningru, do you know what specific modules should be loaded?
<aftertaf> ivanoats:  sudo apt-get install
<N6REJ> hmmmmmmmmmm.......
<poningru> jip: dont know trying to look through forums and mailing lists
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62.84.73.163]  by crimsun
<poningru> http://www.pvrguide.no-ip.com/bbs-old/viewtopic.php?t=28843
<N6REJ> let me try just a plain jane "ENTER" and see what that does.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@85.186.194.246]  by crimsun
<antisocialboris> whoever told me to check out http:/wiki.ub... for java thanks a lot, just got it working
<Skid> crimsun: are you part of the ubuntu team/prject?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@asy119.as253214.sol.superonline.com]  by crimsun
<crimsun> Skid: I'm a MOTU
<Skid> which means..? :P
<crimsun> we're the universe and multiverse maintainers
<aftertaf> ivanoats:  but dont know name of package
<Skid> ah
<ivanoats> aftertaf - how do you find out the correct name of the package
<Skid> oh that's cool
<Skid> mind if I pm?
<Skid> you may have an idea ;] 
<aftertaf> ivanoats:  try in synaptic.....
<Skid> (re usages, not help like)
<ScatterBrain> Skid: MOTU = Masters Of The Universe.
<Skid> ahh, heman!
<crimsun> Skid: if it's universe/multiverse-related, we have #ubuntu-motu
<Paradoxx> so then to change owner it would b... chown -r Paradoxx /e
<N6REJ> www.trolltech.com for QTD
<Paradoxx> ??
<ivanoats> aftertaf - yeah, did a search there, I think I need to add something to my sources? but where? Trolltech site is slightly useless
<ivanoats> no download link
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@193.25.104.31]  by crimsun
<Skid> well, I may be looking to offload some transit - so was thinking of running a UK mirror service
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.213.179.158]  by crimsun
<aftertaf> !tell ivanoats about repositories
<N6REJ> freshmeat.net?
<poningru> jip: hold on
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@212.175.38.26]  by crimsun
<Skid> but was wondeirng how much (upper bound) transit they normally use
<Skid> I dont mirror anything currently
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d80-170-47-165.cust.tele2.fr]  by crimsun
<ivanoats> good idea, checking freshmeat
<Skid> i can't find owt on the ubuntu site, with regard to offering services either
<Paradoxx> to change owner of a mount it would b... chown -r Paradoxx /e?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Skid> Paradoxx: that'd recursively change the whole contents of /e to the user 'paradoxx' yeah
<kbrooks> So far so good
<N6REJ> try this..... http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=qt&section=projects&Go.x=0&Go.y=0
<kbrooks> my system is up to date XD
<Paradoxx> :D
<Paradoxx> mission complete :D
<Paradoxx> damn i love Linux...
<Nvidiot> where would I start to get hibernate/suspend working on my laptop?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: Hoary or Breezy?
<N6REJ> "erase entire disk and partition" OR "erase entire disk and partition with LVM"?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: 5.04, not the upcoming release
<poningru> jip: do you knowwhat chipset is on that card dude?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: if I should update to the upcoming one because it's much better, I don't have a problem with doing that if you'd tell me how :)
<ivanoats> N6REJ thanks - I also searched "qt designer" - maybe qt designer is not gpl but there are two projects that may be similar
<kbrooks> Nice
<kbrooks> "About me" in breezy
<crimsun> Nvidiot: you'd have to dump in a lot of infrastructure to get it working with Hoary, more than likely. It's better to try dist-upgrading to Breezy.
<N6REJ> it used to be :(  sorry I couldn't help more
<Nvidiot> crimsun: allright, no problem. Link? :)
<poningru> jip: did you look through these?
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//NovaTHowTo
<kbrooks> I'd like a webserver that can be completely configured by a GUI
<kbrooks> Ideas?
<Nvidiot> at least now I use my 10 mbit link :P
<N6REJ> do I want to partition with or without LVM?
<Nvidiot> kbrooks: apache + webmin or so?
<cafuego_> try a lobotomy
<Zeke1> anybody know of a good file sharing prog?
<jip> poningru, dmesg says Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T. WinTV
<cafuego_> N6REJ: without
<N6REJ> k
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: no web, just a full GUI
<BlueEagle> zeke1: proftpd?
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: running in ubuntu
<jip> poningru, cx88 obviously
<kbrooks> like they have in i.e. redhat
<Zeke1> Blue-Box, cool...another problem is i cant seem to get DVD's to play?
<Nvidiot> kbrooks: oof, beats me. I just go trough the apache config file. it's not rocket science
<cafuego_> kbrooks: Why would you run a potentially buggy root-holey GUI on a webserver machine?
<N6REJ> yeah, webmin is the best way to go, just be sure to READ and keep it updated.
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: ok, so you win
<poningru> jip: did you look at that page I linked to?
<kbrooks> and how do i remove all packages that *I* have installed
<BlueEagle> jip: did you try http://www.google.com/search?q=Hauppauge+Nova-T+DVB-T.+WinTV+linux ?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Nvidiot> crimsun: thanks
<jip> BlueEagle, yes. been searching google for couple of hours now
<Nvidiot> crimsun: /BreezyUpgrade seems to have info too :)
<N6REJ> wahooooo.... 6% installed LOL
<jip> poningru, the one about inputdev.sh? that's about the remote controller right?
<poningru> no dude
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NovaTHowTo] 
<jip> missed that link :P thanks. ima check it out
<prower> I assume that one should probably wait until the 13th before upgrading to breezy on a stable machine :>
<cafuego_> prower: That depends on how stable you want it.
<poningru> jip: it seems you have to recompile your kernel with that
<poningru> you sure you are upto it?
<jip> damn. that sucks
<cafuego_> prower: If it's a production box, wait for a month after that even.
<poningru> cause I would just wait the 9 days and upgrade to breezy and have it run out of the box
<jip> yeah sure, but i wonder is there a way without compiling
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NovatBreezyHowto
<poningru> jip: see what I mean
<N6REJ> would someone tell me please if they get any kind of a webpage if they go to http://www.cogyfarm.com  you shouldn't yet, I just want to make sure.
<jip> hmm
<N6REJ> either you'll get nothing, or my router ( EEEK)
<poningru> N6REJ: none
<N6REJ> whew!
<N6REJ> k
<prower> cafuego_: Ahh, got it...well, I more or less meant "stable" as in installing the final version rather than one of the Colony releases :>
<N6REJ> ty!
<N6REJ> everytime I do it, I see my router config page and it freaks me out.
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  network errer :)
<jip> poningru, mmkay
<Shin_Gouki> how do i start ALSA setup from shell?
<N6REJ> DARN IT!!!! still get a "bootstap error"
<Whistler> anyone else having probs with update?
<Whistler> on breezy
<aftertaf> nope Whistler what's your pb?
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: what's the issue?
<N6REJ> good md5 but bad install on breezy, should I fall back to hoary?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, plz the command for ALSA setup on shell , i have no sound i think its realated to that
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/382554
<aftertaf> looking Whistler
<Whistler> its something with gedit
<Nvidiot> gotta love your own isp mirroring ubuntu :) 1+ mbyte/sec downloads :D
<N6REJ> sweet!
<aftertaf> Whistler:  nasty....  try       sudo apt-get -f install
* Nvidiot hugs his adsl2 connection
<jip> poningru, hmm. so if i install breezy preview version, it will work?
<poningru> jip: yep
<Whistler> aftertaf i get the same error
<aftertaf> jip:  yep. works for a lot of us already
<aftertaf> Whistler:  package maybe borked then... im on kde
<Whistler> aftertaf k thx ill try to update later
<_BIJ_> hi@all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jip> so what's the easiest way to upgrade to breezy without downloading the image?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by apokryphos
<aftertaf> Whistler:  dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archive/fullpackagename.deb maybe??
<apokryphos> jip: /msg ubotu upgrade2breezy
<Nvidiot> jip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<jip> \o/
<_BIJ_> i need some information about the new release...
<Paradoxx> how do you remove a package that you have installed via command line?
<jip> thanks guys
<aftertaf> Paradoxx:  apt-get remove
<_BIJ_> apt-get remove
<d33p> how do I pass my linux ubuntu partitions from ext2 to ext3?
<apokryphos> Paradoxx: very vague; what package, and with what?
<aftertaf> lol apokryphos :)
<Paradoxx> it was a .deb that i installed
<Paradoxx> and i wanna remove it now
<d33p> my gnome desktop isn't refreshing correctly, move files out of the desktop to other folders and they "look" as if they were there but they aren't
<heatxsink> poningru:  ?
<apokryphos> Paradoxx: apt is fine then, or even dpkg
<heatxsink> poningru:  I'm running breezy and that didn't quite work right
<poningru> heatxsink: ?
<catfox> d33p, make sure you have gamin or fam running
<poningru> heatxsink: wait what exactly happend?
<heatxsink> poningru:  for some reason I couldn't access the same screens
<Whistler> can anyone remind me where sources.list is located?
<Whistler> i allways forget
<Nvidiot> Whistler: /etc/apt/
<aftertaf> /etc/apt/
<Whistler> thx
<avalost> /etc/apt/sources.list
<poningru> heatxsink: what do you meant the same screens?
<Nvidiot> you can of course type 'locate sources.list' :)
<avalost> woah, lag
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<aftertaf> fair point Nvidiot
<avalost> sheesh, ever other day there's a new kernel out..
<avalost> every, rather
<heatxsink> nm
<heatxsink> moron
<sorush20> is there an open source firewall around
<avalost> sorush20, yes, tons
<aftertaf> sorush20:  loads
<aftertaf> :))
<avalost> gShield, Shorewall, Firestarter, ipkungfu
<Whistler> sorush20 firestarter is good one
<Belutz> sorush20, a lots
<avalost> fwbuilder
<Belutz> :D
<darkmatter> sorush20: firestarter has a package in the repos
<poningru> hmm why doesnt my cwd work?
* thoreauputic decides the consensus is that there are a lot of firewalls 
<sorush20> sorry.. open source firewall for windows, its cause my sister doesn't like ubuntu so she has xp on her pc
<nalioth> sorush20: there is no firewall. there is iptables http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<poningru> command not found
<Zeke1> how do u close an app that doesnt wanna close?
<thoreauputic> poningru: pwd
<Whistler> Zeke1 ctrl+c
<Whistler> maube
<Whistler> maybe
<poningru> thoreauputic: doh
<avalost> Zeke1, or you can kill the pid
<Zeke1> Whistler, tried that didnt work
<avalost> try to avoid using signal -9
<Whistler> Zeke1 killall name
<poningru> thoreauputic: thanks man
<Whistler> or sudo killall name
<sorush20> sorry.. open source firewall for windows, its cause my sister doesn't like ubuntu so she has xp on her pc
<darkmatter> Zeke1: killall <appname>
<Nvidiot> sorush20: I don't know of any open source firewalls for windows
<avalost> sorush20, i have yet to see anything 'opensource' for windows
<Zeke1> darkmatter, yeah tried that too...just says no process killed
<Nvidiot> avalost: firefox? Openoffice? the stack of gnu tools?
<avalost> I have seen free firewalls, nothing opensource though
<avalost> Nvidiot, what?
<darkmatter> Zeke1: which app?
<Zeke1> mplayer
<avalost> what about them?
<queuetue_> Hello, is anyone here from Montreal?  I'm a new transplant and would like to ask some information about finding tech resources in the city...
<Zeke1> darkmatter, by the way do u use anon-proxy by any chance
<Nvidiot> avalost: ah never mind, I thought you said you didn't see anything opensource for windows. But you were referring to firewalls in particular :)
<Paradoxx> how do you see list of pakages installed with dpkg?
<darkmatter> Zeke1:no
<apokryphos> Paradoxx: dpkg -l
<Zeke1> darkmatter, is it wise to use it?
<Paradoxx> how do i output it into a file >.<
<Paradoxx> lol
<Nvidiot> Paradoxx: command > file
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install ALSA from shell?
<Nvidiot> Paradoxx: or: command | more  if you want a paged output to the screen
<apokryphos> Paradoxx: to search it just dpkg -l|grep PATTERN
<darkmatter> Zeke1:not sure. I don't use proxy period. sorry...
<avalost> ok, kernel upgrade..
<Shin_Gouki> plz someone how do i setup ALSA from shell?
<Paradoxx> to remove a package is? dpkg -R packagename?
<Nvidiot> Paradoxx: man dpkg
<thoreauputic> Paradoxx: lower case -r
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: did you ever tell me what the output was for the command I gave you?
<mahangu> heatxsink, that's really smart, dissing the guy who's helping you
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, there wasnt any it simply did proceed?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: installing packages now :)
<n1315> ubuntu???
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: how old is your computer?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, P 233
<N6REJ> <------- reinstalling from start for the 4th time :(
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: lspnp -v output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl, please
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<nalioth> N6REJ: perhaps you'd want to check your md5sums
<N6REJ> I did, they matched perfectly.
<nalioth> N6REJ: cuz it is unusual to have to install so many times
<aftertaf> N6REJ:  maybe bad ram or sth then
<N6REJ> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Shin_Gouki> crimsum , here result : -bash: lspnp: command not found
<aftertaf> lol N6REJ
<N6REJ> I could do a memtest I guess.
<nalioth> N6REJ: perhaps burn another cd at achingly slow speed
<_mindspin> would be my guess too
<_mindspin> helped me sometimes
<d33p> how do I pass my partitions from ext2 to ext3 in ubuntu?
<N6REJ> when I told ubuntu to check the cd, it said there was a issue with one of the installer files, but the md5 matched sooo.
<aftertaf> or get debian net installer cd and change sources to ubuntu
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: please install pcmcia-cs
<Nvidiot> d33p: not sure if it's even possible without formatting
<N6REJ> thats a thought too.
<nalioth> N6REJ: well there ya go
<onkarshinde> which repos contains elinks - text browser?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsum, its an PCI soundcard... do i need pcmcia support..?
<AaMiRaH> hi
<onkarshinde> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: (Character mode WWW/FTP browser), section web, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1189 kB, Installed size: 2916 kB
<N6REJ> ok, let me reburn the ISO.
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: if it's a pci sound card, the output should be in lspci -v|grep -i audio
* Nvidiot makes mental note to put the do_initrd=Yes in /etc/kernel-img.conf
<nalioth> onkarshinde: the default ones
<d33p> Nvidiot, but does ubuntu give the option in the installation to use ext3 instead of ext2?
* aftertaf guesses inc|fReAkY 's real name is ray
<Shin_Gouki> crimsum, ur right my bad! its an ISA soundcard..so?
<thoreauputic> d33p: ext3 is default
<Nvidiot> d33p: I don't know, I did a rather hacked install from a knoppix-std cd, used reiserfs
<Shin_Gouki> crimsum, do i need to stick with OSS?
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: so install pcmcia-cs, run lspnp -v, and paste the output onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<onkarshinde> nalioth: Ok. But which of the main and universe?
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: it's in main according to ubotu
<d33p> Nvidiot, did the change in tunefs but now doubting that the ubuntu kernel has support for ext3, might have to configure/install my own kernel
<Shin_Gouki> how do i install
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: which apt-cache policy elinks confirms here
<PoBK> anyone had any problems with breezy and gnome panel not displaying applications or keyboard shortcuts not working anymore?
<Nvidiot> d33p: well, according to thoreauputic ext3 is default, so the default kernel should work I suppose
<thoreauputic> d33p: the default is defnitely ext3
<onkarshinde> thoreauputic: Thanks
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, idid install it plz explain a bit more detailed what to do now? what do u mean with paste putput?
<d33p> thoreauputic, don't understand why I choose ext2 then, well, will have to reinstall ubuntu, it was a little broken anyway
<onkarshinde> Can anyone guide me any all-in-one shell scripting guide? Specifically if there is a one for Solaris?
<d33p> if I reinstall ubuntu and I had a different partition for /home, in the install can I choose to use a partition as /home but not format it?
<thoreauputic> d33p: you don't have to reinstall to add a journal to ext2
<ompaul> d33p, yes
<d33p> ompaul, ok thanks
<d33p> thoreauputic, I know I know, did tune2fs but lets see if it works well
<Shin_Gouki> how do i get an ISA Sound Card to work?
<thoreauputic> d33p: did you uae the -j option ?
<Nvidiot> Shin_Gouki: the command you had to run gives some text output. put that output on the website you got and give us the link
<thoreauputic> *use
<d33p> thoreauputic, yes
<Shin_Gouki> k i will
<thoreauputic> d33p: should be fine then
<n1315> how long does it usualy take before the cds r send?
<Necron> Ubuntu live CD crashes when "mounting linux" on my notebook. any ideas?
<d33p> thoreauputic, let's see, how do I install a pctv pci card on ubuntu?
<Whistler> n1315 2 weeks
<mahangu> n1315, here to sri lanka it took a few weeks
<onkarshinde> If linux likes to use all the RAM available the will using 512 RAM instead of 128 increase performance 4 times?
<n1315> ty
<thoreauputic> d33p: I haven't a clue :)
<n1315> HOLLAND!! :p
<mahangu> onkarshinde, depends on the programs you run etc
<d33p> anybody knows how to install a pctv pci card on ubuntu?
<d33p> thoreauputic, thanks for the help =)
<thoreauputic> :)
<Necron> Ubuntu live CD crashes when "mounting linux" on my notebook. any ideas?
<mahangu> Necron, try boot options
<mahangu> there is a boot option for troublesome notebooks
<thoreauputic> onkarshinde: don't know about 4 times, but it will make a*big* difference
<mahangu> press F2
<onkarshinde> mahangu: Ok, how about a normal desktop running a media player along with some game like robots
<mahangu> and the other function keys
<mahangu> onkarshinde, 128mb should be fine
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, nvidiot which name should the post be?
<mahangu> if you're running heavy graphics etc, some extra ram may help
<Nvidiot> Shin_Gouki: anything, doesn't really matter
<thoreauputic> mahangu: 512MB will be *much* more responsive than 128
<mahangu> thoreauputic, i agree, what i was saying is that for what he's doing, it's not essential
<n1315> is there an server version of ubuntu??
<mister_roboto> 128mb will SUCK if you're using one of the heavy desktops
<thoreauputic> mahangu: OK :)
<mahangu> mister_roboto, ive run gnome on 128mb just fine
<mahangu> but im not sure if you consider that "heavy:
<mahangu> "
<mister_roboto> sure as long as you don't run anything else!
<mister_roboto> :)
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, nvidiot there u go: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2753
<mahangu> :)
<mister_roboto> gnome, kde = heavy
<mahangu> kde is TEH heavy
<Shin_Gouki> i have 128 MB
<mahangu> i agree
<mahangu> i like gnome
<Shin_Gouki> with Icewm its pretty fast
<bimberi> n1315: you can do a "server install" yes
<n1315> k..
<AlphaFaction> Hey gyes, ive just put ubuntu on my pc for the first time, unlike dropline it does not seem to be automounting my drives at boot instead wating for me to double click on them to mount them. is their a way to automount my fat32 partitions befre the desktop loads?
<Whistler> AlphaFaction yep it is
<Whistler> AlphaFaction read ubuntuguide.org
<onkarshinde> AlphaFaction: Ever played with /etc/fstab?
<AlphaFaction> i have
<AlphaFaction> ok ill look into
<nalioth> Whistler: please dont advise that
<AlphaFaction> thanks for the pointer
<thoreauputic> !tell AlphaFaction about mountwindows
<dim_witted_kid> i'm having problems with my browser
<nalioth> AlphaFaction: dont go there, please
<Whistler> nalioth sorry but i think that ubuntuguide is good for ppl
<dim_witted_kid> i think whenever it encounters flash thingies my browser crashes
<mirak> is there a way to detach a X remote session ?
<thoreauputic> AlphaFaction: ubuntuguide is kind of out of date and you might break things
<AlphaFaction> sure thing, thanks allot for the help
<lorenzo> it
<dim_witted_kid> i've used several browsers like galeon ff and mozilla
<lorenzo> ops
<mirak> like with VNC
<mirak> VNC sucks
<lorenzo> sorry
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, nvidiot there u go: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2753 ,still my ISA sounds card issue
<Whistler> nalioth but anyway ok i will do it.
<nalioth> Whistler: it WAS good for people when warty was out and hoary was new, but now it's old and will kill your box
<thoreauputic> Whistler: we have to pick up the pieces here...
<Whistler> k sorry
<onkarshinde> mirak: I don't think VNC sucks.
<dim_witted_kid> anyone?
<onkarshinde> dim_witted_kid: Please provide more details, whcih version of FF? Have you installed flash?
<mirak> onkarshinde: yes it does, it's slow as hell in comparison of a X remote session
<mister_roboto> dim_witted_kid: bad flash plugin?
<Whistler> nalioth so i should reccomend ubuntu wiki wright?
<thoreauputic> !tell mirak about freenx
<dim_witted_kid> i haven't installed flash yet
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: ok, that's not too helpful.
<mirak> thoreauputic: well exept freenx ...
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: What type of computer (make & model)?
<dim_witted_kid> when i go to sites like neopets.com which uses flash
<thoreauputic> mirak: freenx rocks
<dim_witted_kid> my browser crashes
<nalioth> Whistler: or ubotu factoids
<mirak> thoreauputic: yes
<mylastmorning> can anyone help me with the mp3 codecs?
<mirak> thoreauputic: however when I tried it I couldn't resume a session
<mister_roboto> mirak: it's a lot easier to see your windows desktop on your unix machine using VNC rather than remote X session ;)
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, the sound card is old atztech, the Computer model is a P 233
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about mp3
<onkarshinde> dim_witted_kid: So try to install flash first. Make sure your browser is updated and report back.
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: need specifics
<Kuku> hi
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, mother board or soundcard specifics?
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: sound chipset
<Shin_Gouki> kk
<mylastmorning> nalioth that package is not avaible anymore.
<mirak> mister_roboto: yes, they is no alternative. though there is a freenx server. RDP have not bad performances
<mylastmorning> does anyone use mp3's?
<Zeke1> how do you get dvd's to play in ubuntu i am having problems with totem and mplayer
<barosl> is DirectFB "faster" than Xorg?
<mister_roboto> mylastmorning: i don't think anyone does, no
<Whistler> mylastmorning i do
<nalioth> mylastmorning: ubotu sent you a msg
<mylastmorning> Whistler how do you get it to work?
<mylastmorning> nalioth that package is gone
<nalioth> mylastmorning: really? gstreamer0.8-mad?
<silent_scream> !faq
<Whistler> mylastmorning sudo apt-get install xmms
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, i just found an PCI soundcard i stick it in them il be back, till in about 15 min!!
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about sources
<Nvidiot> I installed gstreamer0.8-mad a few mins ago
<mylastmorning> ...
<nalioth> mylastmorning: enable your sources
<Whistler> and use it to play your mp3`s
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, thx for ur support so far
<mister_roboto> that package is in my cache
<mister_roboto> (for hoary)
<Zeke1> anybody use DVD's in ubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Zeke1 about dvd
<mylastmorning> I've already enabled my sources nalioth.
<mylastmorning> and its still not their. :-(
<nalioth> mylastmorning: then you should see the pkg
<nalioth> mylastmorning: then d/l it from packages.ubuntu.com
<mylastmorning> how do I do that nalioth
<mylastmorning> I'm still learning sorry...
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: you updated, right?
<BiSK-8> hello
<Nvidiot> ohoh
<Nvidiot> xml parser error
<mylastmorning> yeah I am thoreauputic
<BiSK-8> how do i uninstall a program through apt-get?
<mylastmorning> apt-get remove
<abyss_> !tnt2
<ubotu> abyss_: Are you smoking crack?
<BiSK-8> but the directories stay
<mylastmorning> BiSk-8 you type apt-get remove package
<Nvidiot> hm, it continues
<BiSK-8> i know
<BiSK-8> i tried
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: if you can't find gstreamer0.8-mad, your sources are wrong or you need to run sudo apt-get update
<BiSK-8> but the directories stay where they were
<abyss_> anone knows how i get my tnt2 m64 card with 3d support?
<BiSK-8> any other way 2 remove things?
<abyss_> ive installed the nvidia-legacy but wont work
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: breezy or hoary?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: what are you wanting to do?
<Nvidiot> abyss_: install the nvidia driver?
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic ok whats next? apt-get gstreamer0.8-mad?
<BiSK-8> nalioth: im tryin' 2 remove a package
<mylastmorning> thorrauputic whats that?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kingos> is there a bug channel for ubuntu?
<mylastmorning> BiSK-8 what is the package you wish to remove?
<BiSK-8> apache2 and apache
<mylastmorning> oh gosh
<BiSK-8> :D
* Whistler Asks does anyone have siemens e-110 router?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: if that succeeds, play an mp3 with music player or totem
* Whistler Asks does anyone have siemens e-110 router?
<abyss_> Nvidiot, ive done all but wont work
<RonaldH> Hi, Any ideas on powernowd; the pentium 3 'coppermine' on a 440BX speedsteps with around half a second lag in responsiveness, and the powernowd pretty frequently feels like stepping the cpu... which is very anoying...
<Whistler> sorry for double post
<BiSK-8> mylastmorning: i woud like 2 remove it and reinstall it
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic, this is what it says E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<BiSK-8> apache wont work
<mirak> thoreauputic: it fails for ppc
<Nvidiot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<mylastmorning> would you like to SSH?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: oh this is ppc?
<BiSK-8> yes
<dim_witted_kid> any other repository source i could use?
<mister_roboto> mylastmorning: http://pastebin.com/382577     that is my /etc/apt/sources.list, which has the package
<nalioth> thoreauputic: gstreamer plugins work on ppc
<mirak> thoreauputic: yes
<mister_roboto> mylastmorning: not sure where it actually is
<thoreauputic> nalioth: that's what I thought
<kingos> which channel should I join to discuss a possible bug?
<BiSK-8> mylastmorning: yes, i would like ssh if possibile
<mylastmorning> not u BiSK-8
<BiSK-8> oh
<mylastmorning> mister_roboto, where should I look to find the mp3 codecs?
<BiSK-8> mylastmorning: so what should i do to uninstall apache and apache2 and all files like ssl etc?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: I would check your sources again - or look at the ones ubotu spits out (from the last URLs)
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<nalioth> BiSK-8: use synaptic
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> rumour has it, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org
<mylastmorning> can you help me do that thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: I assume you are using hoary - cat /etc/issue to see
<mirak> thoreauputic: I can't even get the sources
<mister_roboto> mylastmorning: sorry, i'm not sure.  i remember finding the via google long ago.
<thoreauputic> mirak: ?
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic I don't know what hoary is.
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: what does cat /etc/issue  say ?
<BiSK-8> naolith: how, ive never used it
<mylastmorning> 1 sec
<nalioth> BiSK-8: system > admin > synaptic pkg mangler
<nalioth> BiSK-8: it is SOOO easy
<BiSK-8> okokok
<BiSK-8> i got it
<BiSK-8> :D
<BiSK-8> thought it was terminal based
<mylastmorning> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l thoreauputic
<nalioth> BiSK-8: that is aptitude
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: OK as I thought
<ales_italia> PROBLEM WITH SUSPEND TO RAM: I follow the wiki, i insert the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support, then i've rebooted the machine, but when i tried to suspend it, it doesn't work. The screnn is black but the machine doesn't shut down. I can resume it, but i can't shutdown complete or reboot it. I use gnome-power-manager. Any ideas?
<mylastmorning> ok so what do I do thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: so grab the url above for hoary and paste it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> !tell mylastmorning about sources
<BiSK-8> naolith: in synaptic there is no apache or apache2
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: it's in your msg es now
<mylastmorning> what url thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> ^^^
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: check your pm msg es
<nalioth> BiSK-8: really? then you dont have to remove anything
<mylastmorning> ok thoreaputic
<wickedpuppy> hey guys ... is it me or the package lint is missing from the repos ???
<BiSK-8> naolith, sry, i found it
<mattaion> hello, can someone tell from where i can get a codec package fpr mp3, divx...
<mylastmorning> should I replace or add this stuff thoreauputic?
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<ales_italia> PROBLEM WITH SUSPEND TO RAM: I follow the wiki, i insert the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support, then i've rebooted the machine, but when i tried to suspend it, it doesn't work. The screnn is black but the machine doesn't shut down. I can resume it, but i can't shutdown complete or reboot it. I use gnome-power-manager. Any ideas?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mattaion about restricted
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: replace - do cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old then sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, delete what you have and paste the file in, save
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mattaion about w32codecs
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: actually that' only one way, but it should work OK
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: the cp command needs sudo as well, sorry
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: so first do the backup:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: then do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove it, paste the list from the URL and save it
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: then  sudo apt-get update
<mylastmorning> thoreauputic. would you like to SSH in. I'm lost.
<Big> Hello?
<mylastmorning> hi
<Big> Hi
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: well, asking complete strangers to ssh to your machine with root access isn't really a good idea :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about apt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about synaptic
<Big> how do I find out what firewall I have running now?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mylastmorning about repos
<nalioth> Big: there are no firewalls in ubuntu by default
<Big> I could of swore there was, must have been PcLinuxOS
<Big> I'm back to Ubntu
<ales_italia> PROBLEM WITH SUSPEND TO RAM: I follow the wiki, i insert the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support, then i've rebooted the machine, but when i tried to suspend it, it doesn't work. The screnn is black but the machine doesn't shut down. I can resume it, but i can't shutdown complete or reboot it. I use gnome-power-manager. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: most likely you don't have an ssh server running anyway, unless you installed it
<trunks_> i ve got a pb with ccmake (CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER_FULLPATH-NOTFOUND was not
<trunks_>  found in your path)
<confrey> hi everybody
<toran> hey guys, I just rebuilt a couple programs with "apt-source -b". I installed the resulting packages, but now whenever I do "apt-get upgrade" it wants to "update" those packages back to the default version. How can I keep this from happenning
<mylastmorning> got it thoreauputic
<trunks_> somebody can help me?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: good :)
<admin__> how do i dc my own nickname?
<Big> anyone know what repository Firestarter and Synergy are in?
<mylastmorning> now what thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: so you've got a workable list and updated it?
<mylastmorning> yes thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: OK well now you should find the packages
<mylastmorning> what should I type thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: what does   apt-cache search gstreamer0.8-mad   say now ?
<nalioth> mylastmorning: run synaptic
<nalioth> mylastmorning: system > admin > synaptic
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: what nalioth suggests might be more comfortable for you
<elc3> hi guys
<mylastmorning> I got it... ^_^
<Nvidiot> suspend to ram seems to work... now testing hibernate
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: so install that package
<ales_italia> PROBLEM WITH SUSPEND TO RAM: I follow the wiki, i insert the line ACPI_SLEEP=TRUE in the /etc/default/acpi-support, then i've rebooted the machine, but when i tried to suspend it, it doesn't work. The screnn is black but the machine doesn't shut down. I can resume it, but i can't shutdown complete or reboot it. I use gnome-power-manager. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic> gstreamer0.8-mad
<jip> poningru, i managed to upgrade to Breezy. so now my dvb-card should work without recompiling kernel? :P
<Nvidiot> hibernate causes a non-clean shutdown :(
<dim_witted_kid> i have a question
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: once you have that try playing an mp3 in music player
<dim_witted_kid> i was trying to install jre
<trunks_> i've got sound pb
<mahangu> when i close my laptop, my wifi dies
<mahangu> any ideas?
<mylastmorning> yay!!!! it works ^_^  ^_^ ^_^
<trunks_> can anybody help me?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dim_witted_kid about javadeb
<Nvidiot> mahangu: don't close your laptop :P
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: :)))
<dim_witted_kid> then it keeps on saying that it's unable to find the package
<mahangu> Nvidiot, sleep my friend, sleep
<nalioth> dim_witted_kid: see ubotu's msg
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: now have fun browsing in synaptic for thousands of goodies :)
<Nvidiot> Where would I look to try to get hibernate to work on my laptop?
<ales_italia> what kind of laptop?
<erchache> i have a problem with apt....i have broken references...how i can solve it?
<mahangu> mylastmorning, you're going to waste LOTS of time there, take it from me
<Nvidiot> ales_italia: Dell Inspiron 8200
<Nvidiot> ales_italia: suspend to ram works once I did the nvidia driver settings change, hibernate causes a non-clean shutdown
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: don't bother thanking anyone, by the way - we volunteers are all  well paid :/
<ales_italia> i've problem with suspend_to_ram but i've seen this mornign a web page about it....wait a moment
<toran> hey guys, I just rebuilt a couple programs with "apt-source -b". I installed the resulting packages, but now whenever I do "apt-get upgrade" it wants to "update" those packages back to the default version. How can I keep this from happenning
<mylastmorning> back ^_^ thank you all, thoreauputic and nalioth
<thoreauputic> mylastmorning: you're welcome :)
<herzi> i have two network connections, how to i tell that the one on eth2 doesn't overrite the default route of pp0?
<poningru> jip: did it work?
<ales_italia> Nvidiot?
<Nvidiot> ales_italia: yes ?
<ales_italia> maybe you can find something on hte ubuntuforums....looking for hibernate dell
<ales_italia> try it
<Nvidiot> okay I will, once I get my wlan0 working again...
<Nvidiot> that just magically went boinkers
<atomic_UE> Anyone know of a good GUI partitioning tool besides qtparted?
<jip> poningru, nope. breezyhowto just says that "So install MyhtTV follow the guide on NovaTHowTo". that's hard because it can't find no devices
<toran> atomic_UE: gparted?
<toran> lol
<ales_italia> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54375&highlight=hibernate+dell
<ales_italia> try it
<Nvidiot> ales_italia: thanks :)
<ales_italia> :)
<ales_italia> no problem
<ales_italia> ...now i've to solve my problem....
<atomic_UE> Fedora/Redhat have Disk Druid, but it's not available outside of the redhat/fedora installer, and Mandriva has diskdrake, but that's only available for Mandriva systems :\
<Ubuntu> help!
<ales_italia> maybe it depends on my ati driver
<Ubuntu> mi ubuntu no conecta a internet
<Ubuntu> pero si responde a ping  166.114.10.10
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , still there?
<Ubuntu> gracias :p
<Hubert> welcome :)
<Zeke1> i cant seem to get libdvdcss2...can somone perhaps help me?
<nalioth> Zeke1: /msg ubotu hoary-extras
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i got a nasty problem :/
<Nvidiot> that was weird
<ales_italia> Ciao Shin_Gouki
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: yes?
<Nvidiot> but wlan0 works again now
<Cryptid> Is there a .mpeg to .avi converter for ubuntu with which i can also change the resolution of the videos
<Zeke1> nalioth,  what?
<nalioth> Cryptid: transcode
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: yes?
<nalioth> Zeke1: type /msg ubotu hoary-extras
<Nvidiot> Zeke1: grab it manually, lemme digup the url
<Cryptid> nalioth, ok i will try
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, i tried to get ISA Soundcard to get working... but then i foiund a PCI card, i took off the ISA card & build in the PCI but that killed my NIC config...
<Cryptid> nalioth, can i change the resolution of the vid with it
<nalioth> Cryptid: transcode is a full featured app
<Nvidiot> Zeke1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67655
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, so try to get PCI get workin or back to ISA?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, ATM im on without ANY soundcard
<Zeke1> Nvidiot, and then instal it manually
<StylusEater_Work> will broadcom every release the specs for the powerbook wireless or do I need to invest in a usb dongle?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: putting things back to the way they were would be a choice
<nalioth> StylusEater_Work: invest
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, but i also think PCI is better
<StylusEater_Work> nailoth: hmmm...best card?
<mahangu> how can i mv the entire contents of a folder
<mahangu> including all subfolders?
<mylastmorning> does anyone know the packages to make gnome pretty?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, is there any way to say to ubuntu: look for new HW?
<StylusEater_Work> mahangu: mv -r
<StylusEater_Work> me thinks
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, i mean EXPLICIT and long
<nalioth> StylusEater_Work: netgear ma111 is reported to work
<StylusEater_Work> nailoth: danke
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, some kind of Hardware scan modus, which i may activate
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: what's your pci card?
<StylusEater_Work> mahangu: work? you can also try 'man mv'
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, its a terratec DMX Xfire its fine
<mahangu> StylusEater_Work, thanks, how can i get the filesizes of all files ina dir?
<HiddenFly> is ubuntu able to install from rpm package?
<thoreauputic> mahangu: du
<StylusEater_Work> mahangu: ls -ls should work
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, i need a whole new Hardware scan for the system is this only by reinstalling possible?
<GDorn> HiddenFly: look at alien
<StylusEater_Work> mahangu: ls -lsd if you want to see dirs too
<Nvidiot> Zeke1: grab the .deb from that url, do dpkg -i file.deb
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: that card uses the snd-cs46xx chipset
<HiddenFly> GDorn: alien?
<mahangu> thanks guys
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: it should work just fine under Ubuntu
<StylusEater_Work> mahangu: np
<mahangu> im transfering files to USB
<mahangu> in anticipation of giving this machine back to work
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, if i plug it into the configutration it kills my Network configuration
<thoreauputic> mahangu: du -h for a more readable output
<RonaldH> Hi, Any ideas on powernowd; the pentium 3 'coppermine' on a 440BX speedsteps with around half a second lag in responsiveness, and the powernowd pretty frequently feels like stepping the cpu... which is very anoying...
<mylastmorning> does anyone know the packages to make gnome pretty?
<nalioth> HiddenFly: it's best not to use rpms
<confrey> how can I use pcmcia with my laptop? it doesn't work with breeze, neither with hoary, sagre, knoppix
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, plz read the text i directed towards U & nalioth
<Zeke1> Nvidiot, you dont perhaps know where the 64bit version would be?
<yancheng> helo, may i noe for geforce4, is it asus product or nvidia product?
<Nvidiot> Zeke1: I did notice that a script that came with libdvdread grabbed libdvdcss2
<Nvidiot> yancheng: nvidia makes the main chip, Asus creates the board around the chip
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, on startup of ubuntu thers a point: sync clock with**** when the PCI card is inside it fails
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: do you have additional free pci slots?
<yancheng> nvidiot: ah! thanks!
<Zeke1> Nvidiot, well i did install libdvdread but i dont think it got libdvdcss
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: it sounds like irq mess.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, yes
<scanwinder> whats a good IDE to learn C in?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, yes ill try the other free slot
<BooZee> does Thnuderbird has a plugin for showing like a small envelope when a new Mail has arrived? like Outlook do.. ?
<yancheng> nvidiot: anyone here encouter CMOS time not set problem, whenever u turn off the main power of computer and re-turned on
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, crimsun, is it a bad idea to put ALL 3 PCI cards now in a diffrent order?
<erchache> Configurando apache2-common (2.0.53-5ubuntu5.3) ...
<erchache> chown: `root:adm': invalid group
<erchache> dpkg: error al procesar apache2-common (--configure):
<erchache>  el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<erchache> dpkg: problemas de dependencias impiden la configuracin de apache2-mpm-prefork:
<erchache>  apache2-mpm-prefork depende de apache2-common (= 2.0.53-5ubuntu5.3); sin embargo:
<Nvidiot> yancheng: replace the motherboard battery
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<deFrysk> BooZee, thunderbird makes a li'l sound here whem mail arrives
<scanwinder> yancheng: yeh, replace mobo batt
<Shin_Gouki> how and where do i turn off X autostart?
<Aragorn_Guardian> my server novel is going to end... 8) i need decide between debain and ubuntu with server install...i need some help to end this question...someone may help me?
<BooZee> deFrysk: yes i know, the prob is that it's a too li'l, and if I wasn't near the comp, I can't know if I got any new mail unless I load up the prog..
<jip> poningru, the problem is that i can't create dev-files right. always complaining: main:1882: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 19 No such device
<Shin_Gouki> where do i turn off X-server AUTOSTART?
<Aragorn_Guardian> i think ubuntu is more easy to maintain my packages, since synaptic is very easy...
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager  (from memory)
<Virtuall> http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=5171 :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<deFrysk> BooZee, I have always thunderbird running in a seperate virt. desktop
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: put it back with the same but substitute /usr/bin/gdm for false ;)
<londonboi2k3> ello guys, its been a long time since I have used ubunutu, but I have installed it today and for some reason the backports are not working, and I cant seem to find a resolution on the fourms, any help would be great
<BooZee> deFrysk: me too.. all i'm saying, if you had a small envelope near the clock, it would have been more helpful
<nalioth> londonboi2k3: what do you want to do?
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: the old backports are gone
<deFrysk> BooZee, there is an app for that in xfce4 but it crashes all the time checking
<deFrysk> forgot the name tho
<londonboi2k3> well, I wanted w32codec, and java
<Shin_Gouki> didnt work, it came back after i typed: xkill :/
<Aragorn_Guardian> since ubuntu is debian, my idea is mantain a server, and a copy of the installed packages in my desktop, so i can make some test before update in server...
<thoreauputic> !tell londonboi2k3 about javadeb
<BooZee> deFrysk: is xfce4 a prog?
<Aragorn_Guardian> anyone is using ubuntu in a server? 8)
<londonboi2k3> ?
<Shin_Gouki> boozee
<daniele> someone knows if wesnoth 1.0 will be in final breezy?
<Nvidiot> londonboi2k3: win32codecs can be grabbed from a debian mirror
<Shin_Gouki> BooZee , no a WM
<thoreauputic> !tell londonboi2k3 about w32codecs
<deFrysk> BooZee, its a dm
<crimsun> daniele: highly unlikely.
<nalioth> Nvidiot: we have ubuntu packed w32codecs
<deFrysk> de , sorry
<crimsun> daniele: possible, but very, very unlikely.
<BooZee> well i'm using gnome..
<deFrysk> BooZee, its a DE
<Nvidiot> nalioth: hm, didn't see those, so I grabbed them from a debian mirror :)
<Nvidiot> nalioth: doesn't really matter anyway
<deFrysk> BooZee, yeah me too
<deFrysk> gnome rules ;)
<BooZee> so you're saying i got nothing to use, ha?
<yancheng> scanwinder, nvidiot. oh, u guys olso encounter "CMOS time not set" problem?
<londonboi2k3> ok thanks, finally, trying to install smeg and i get this smeg: Depends: python-xdg (>= 0.14) but 0.9-1 is to be installed
<thoreauputic> londonboi2k3: dowload the script on amaranths page and run that
<deFrysk> BooZee, not that i know of but maybe someone else knows ?
<crimsun> daniele: ok, rephrase. We've requested a sync. As soon as it's processed, it'll be in. So it looks like the answer is "yes, 1.0 will be in Breezy".
<daniele> Have you games to suggest me? I just tried neverball (apt-get install neverball), solarwolf (that is broken for a python problem). Any chance for quake3 or other (no-I-hope-GPL) games?
<thoreauputic> !tell londonboi2k3 about smeg
<Shin_Gouki> which file on ubuntu system helds "startup"-steps? i want to disable X Autostart
<nalioth> londonboi2k3: use the installsmeg script from the smeg homepage
<duce> Hello there, one question: Is there a way to get a Soundblaster X-Fi working? If I am right there is no support for this Card in the kernel 2.6.13?
<londonboi2k3> thanks
<GDorn> is it pronounced "free enn ecks" or "freenks"?
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, i cant shutddown my system x user login always REapperas...?
<p0windah> GDorn: you're back, did you get it going ?
<daniele> crimsun, thank you
<GDorn> p0windah:  working on it now, building it from source
<scorpix_> i can't upgrade/run firefox in Hoary, i got this error: http://rafb.net/paste/results/GdZXha42.htm , how can i fix it?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: i'm not sure
<p0windah> GDorn: building from source.... not necessary methinks with hoary/breezy
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: did you run the command I suggested?
<GDorn> p0windah:  oh.  I didn't see a package...
<deFrysk> scorpix_, first disable backports if you have it
<duce> scorpix_, there are actoally problems with the backports
<p0windah> GDorn: you running hoary or breezy ?
<Shin_Gouki> naliothoreauputic,nalioth , yes i did it reappears after killing main window
<Stricklin> It just occurred to me: no problems using an actual iPod in Linux?
<GDorn> p0winhad: hoary, for at least another week
<duce> No one here using a X-Fi?
<HiddenFly> i get this error when compiling bzflag: 4.20050930/src/platform/XDisplay.h:46: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeGetModeLine' how can i fix this?
<Stricklin> I mean, I know you can't use iTunes
<Shin_Gouki> naliothoreauputic,nalioth , plz were does it stand that X always restatrs after killing?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: try sudo init 1 && sudo init 2 after running that command
<p0windah> GDorn: I dont recall the repos. I used for hoary, but there is one referenced somewhere in the forums
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: or do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<p0windah> GDorn: the breezy repos. is seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> GDorn: when Seveas shows up, ask him for freenx
<Hendric> i just finished doing a "server" install... how will i start installing a gui?? (XFCE)
<mahangu> how can i check what disks are mounted?
<mahangu> i want to umount my usb drive
<mahangu> but dont know the name
<Nvidiot> http://myrddin.org/howto/debian-grub.html <- that has *GOT* to be the funniest 404 page I've seen in a LONG time
<Nvidiot> ROFL
<Seveas> hm?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: as long as gdm is running that will happen
<Seveas> who called?
<deFrysk> mahangu, hit mount
<p0windah> Seveas: you have hoary freenx packages ?
<deFrysk> mahangu,  mount <enter> to check
<Seveas> p0windah, deb http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/ ./
<p0windah> GDorn: there you go, both hoary and breezy packages are in his repos.
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: hahah - great stuff :D
<GDorn> hrm
<Shin_Gouki> ok besides the X server i want to switch to a shell which is NOT X based how do i do thisS?
<nalioth> Shin_Gouki: ctrl-alt-f3
<egoleo> mysqld cannot be found
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: erm... ctrl-alt- F1 - F6 take your pick
<egoleo> any help
<Seveas> egoleo, then install it :)
<egoleo> i have installed it
<mahangu> during the ubuntu install is there a way to partition disks?
<mahangu> i forget
<nalioth> Seveas: GDorn is looking for freenx
<egoleo> it used to work so well
<mahangu> im getting my new machine today, and i dont have partition magic around
<egoleo> is when i upgraded to breezy
<thoreauputic> mahangu: of course
<kris> hi I need someone from poland to help me a little bit with ubuntu
<egoleo> and stopped working
<nalioth> mahangu: have a livecd?
<mahangu> thoreauputic, these thinkpads come with a 40gig ntfs
<londonboi2k3> !tell londonboi2k3 about azureus
<Seveas> egoleo, maybe it got removed during the upgrade...
<mahangu> nalioth, no hard disk install
<nalioth>  /msg ubotu tell londonboi2k3 about msg the bot
<Seveas> kris, #ubuntu-pl may help
<mahangu> thoreauputic, id want to split that up in to two 20 gigs
<kris> thx
<egoleo> but iu have reinstalled like 3 times
<nalioth> mahangu: if you are comfortable with the console, parted is included on the install disk
<tombs> hi ppl
<thoreauputic> mahangu: the installer can resize ntfs IIRC
<p0windah> egoleo: installed "mysql-server" ?
<deFrysk> mahangu, first install xp , on a 20 gig section and leave the reast for ubuntu
<Nvidiot> nalioth: why so fancy? fdisk all the way! ;)
<p0windah> egoleo: type "mysql -uroot -p" to see if its there
<kris> nobody there :(
<egoleo> ok
<mahangu> deFrysk, pre installed
<mahangu> xp comes pre installed on these machines
<deFrysk> mahangu, then be careful
<thoreauputic> mahangu: so resize it
<Answer> Question:  When I change my hostname how can apply the changes without rebooting?
<mahangu> thoreauputic, parted, is it tricky to work with?
<egoleo> it comes
<kris> anybody knows how to make gadu gadu work on ubuntu?
<egoleo> and ask me for a password
<deFrysk> silly pre-installs
<nalioth> mahangu: not at all
<crimsun> kris: client? Gaim handles it.
<thoreauputic> mahangu: not particularly, if you are used to commandline
<nerdy2> Answer, man hostname
<p0windah> egoleo: press enter if its a fresh install
<egoleo> when i provide the password
<kris> ok adn how do I make it work?
<mahangu> im alright i guess
<egoleo> it tells me
<mahangu> so i do parted help and see?
<mahangu> does ubuntu let you use parted during the install?
<egoleo> cann't connect to localhost
<mahangu> i hav ehoary install and live cds
<nalioth> mahangu: just "parted" and it will give you some options
<egoleo> MySQL server through
<sorush20> is ubuntu making money at all..
<Answer> nerdy2: I don't not believe the hostname command will apply the changes
<egoleo> socket
<thoreauputic> mahangu: it will prompt you
<p0windah> egoleo: then you seem to have the "mysql client" but not the "mysql server"
<mahangu> or maybe ill just overwrite XP
<mahangu> the thing is, ill need to do game reviews from time to time
<mahangu> so wondering...
<egoleo> /var/run/myqld/ msql.sock(2)
<mahangu> brb
<egoleo> i thought i have that installed
<egoleo> mysql-server right
<egoleo> i have
<egoleo> it
<egoleo> so whats wrong
<egoleo> ok
<egoleo> how do i uninstall it
<p0windah> egoleo: type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server"
<egoleo> so that i can reinstall
<egoleo> ok
<Answer> Question:  When I change my hostname how can apply the changes without rebooting?
<ccooke> sorush20: hmm. Financially, ubuntu is on a pretty secure footing.
<egoleo> i am doing that
<Shin_Gouki> crimson , still there i now have PCi audio & internet , plz tell me again which commands i need to run!
<thoreauputic> Answer: I imagine you might need to edit /etc/hosts
<Answer> thoreauputic: I edited /etc/hosts, how can I apply those changes?
<nerdy2> Answer, hostname --file <filename>  where <filename> has your new host
<egoleo> still
<egoleo> the same mysql error
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , still there i now have PCi audio & internet , plz tell me again which commands i need to run!
<egoleo> after reinstall
<Answer> nerdy2: I changed the hostname, how can I apply the changes?
<nerdy2> Answer, you should change /etc/hostname, and then do hostname --file /etc/hostname
<Answer> ah
<egoleo> it was trying to restart the mysql
<Nvidiot> update-grub generates a whole load of options for old kernels. How do I remove those?
<Answer> tricky
<nerdy2> [as man hostname would tell you :)] 
<egoleo> but couldn't
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: for what?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , ALSA setup
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , really crazy the soundcard uses LOTS of system now
<rawiramdhan> Does any1 know a highly adjustable xclock?
<p0windah> egoleo: how long have you been messing around with installing mysql and have you ever used mysql before ?
<rawiramdhan> I can only change my bg color
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , u have a command for alsa setup?
<egoleo> it says /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<egoleo> yeah
<egoleo> i have
<skalca> anybody have problem vith playn net TV?
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: just type what I asked, please
<BooZee> does anybody here knows how can I make a Keyboard shortcut for changing the active language which I type with?
<egoleo> i was using it on hoary
<p0windah> egoleo: you have done something abnormal afaict
<thoreauputic> rawiramdhan: t-cache search clock  ?
<BiSK-8> hello
<egoleo> like what
<sorush20> in the xorg config when it asks for the rsync horizontal the value has no units what should I do..
<thoreauputic> rawiramdhan: sorry apt-cache search clock ;)
<d33p> which video player do you recommend me to use, xine suddenly has a low frame rate and totem doesn't read well the codec directory
<p0windah> egoleo: I couldnt even begin to guess, hence "abnormal"
<rawiramdhan> thoreauputic: I'm trying it right now
<BiSK-8> when i configure phpmyadmin, where can i find the public_html file the one where i can determine the user and password
<BiSK-8> ?
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , it works :)
<egoleo> plse try ok
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: like I mentioned, you don't have to do a thing
<egoleo> bcos is not working at all
<thoreauputic> rawiramdhan:  apt-cache show <interesting looking package> to read about it :)
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun , ur right ^ ^ are u good with xmms?
<sorush20> is XInput present on the breezy
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: use the esound output plugin
<egoleo> bcos i need it for some project
<crimsun> sorush20: in universe, yes
<pl_ice> hi
<skalca> somebody nov how to vatch TV by net becouse totem dont vont to open .i dont nov why . Some tip?
<Nvidiot> I seem to have a whole load of kernels installed. I want *just* the latest 686 kernel installed. How do I make this happen ?
<StylusEater_Work> if we want to write something for ubuntu...do we have to use Python?
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: uninstall the ones you don't need
<egoleo> can someone show me how to install w32codecs
<p0windah> egoleo: if you want to completely remove it, type "apt-get remove --purge mysql-server"
<Nvidiot> thoreauputic: how?
<ccooke> StylusEater_Work: I believe that's the *preferred* option
<thoreauputic> !tell egoleo about w32codecs
<StylusEater_Work> ccooke: what if I don't? will they translate or not accept?
<egoleo> and libdvdcss2
<egoleo> ok
<p0windah> egoleo: then you need to make sure you dont have unofficial repos. that are mixing libs and whatnot
<ccooke> StylusEater_Work: I would expect it would depend entirely on what you're doing and how.
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: use your package manager and remove the ones you don't want ( linux-image-XXX)
<Shin_Gouki> really hard question: were do i get freecell& solitr and i use Icewm NOT gnomeor KDE?
<StylusEater_Work> ccooke: I don't have any python experience is why I ask...
<selinium> is there anyway of downloading a website for local browsing?
<d33p> thoreauputic, which video player do you recommend me to use?
<selinium> hi thoreauputic :)
<egoleo> i dont have
<p0windah> selinium: from the commandline you can use wget..
<ccooke> StylusEater_Work: Some tasks are better done in some particular language. Some you have lot of choice on.
<egoleo> when trying to take it off
<Answer> StylusEater_Work: If you write something really valuable, someone will port it if necessary
<thoreauputic> d33p: I like totem-xine or vlc
<StylusEater_Work> ccooke: yup, thanks
<p0windah> selinium: curl probably does it too
<ccooke> StylusEater_Work: for instance - if you're operating exclusively with files and programs, I'd always go for shell. It's the right idiom.
<selinium> p0windah, I need it to get all the pages, if you see what I mean.
<d33p> thoreauputic, gonna check vlc or try to configure totem, it isn't caching me the codecs :(
<GDorn> well...  freenx installed, but trying to connect to it, I get "Authentication failed"
<Nvidiot> thoreauputic: I'm currently booted in 2.6.12.16-386, I want to boot the 686 one, how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> d33p: install totem-xine and w32codecs
<p0windah> GDorn: you use the packaged deb's or did you roll your own from source ?
<ccooke> StylusEater_Work: most general-case things, though, could just as well be written in python or perl or...
<Nvidiot> thoreauputic: (after that, I can remove the -386 kernel)
<GDorn> p0windah:  I went with the packages from that repo.
<pybe> selinium: http://www.httrack.com/
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: choose it from the grub boot menu on boot
<egoleo> it is done
<egoleo> so what do i do again
<p0windah> GDorn: ah ok, when it was setting up, did you choose "no machine keys" ?
<selinium> pybe: cheers, i'll take a look! :)
<Nvidiot> thoreauputic: grub boot menu only lists memtest and one other option? Do I have to run update-grub ?
<occy> http://www.zefix.org/schnappi.dl.am/snappie_nederlands.mp3  <-- hurt your brain.  listen.
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: hit <esc> for a menu
<GDorn> p0windah:  I think I goofed and told it manual install...
<GDorn> er, manual setup
<thoreauputic> Nvidiot: if you have more than one kernel they should show
<egoleo> i want the w32codecs for breezy
<skalca> this hapen ven i vot to watch tv by internet"Totem could not play 'fd://0'.  No URI handler implemented for "fd://0""  Have enybody some idea???
<p0windah> GDorn: dpkg-reconfigure freenx
<selinium> hi egoleo: how did it go? the mysql thing?
<ndlovu> any recommendations on a good (easy) program to produce flowcharts? was thinking OOo draw but thought there might be something else more appropriate.
<d33p> thoreauputic, does vlc play full screen?
<GDorn> ah hah!
<egoleo> i have uninstalled it now
<GDorn> that's how that's done
<egoleo> so what next
<p0windah> GDorn: :)
<Nvidiot> thoreauputic: I ran grub-update and it finds a whole LOAD of kernels... ick. (I had a custom grub menu.lst before due to my custom install I had to do)
<pybe> selinium: more exactly http://debian.httrack.com/
<egoleo> selinium
<thoreauputic> egoleo: w32codecs are w32codecs - there isn't a special breezy package
<egoleo> what next
<egoleo> ok
<p0windah> GDorn: oh man, you are in for a sweet ride my friend
<thoreauputic> d33p: sure
<egoleo> so where do i grab it
<egoleo> from
<d33p> thoreauputic, don't see it, which key to do so?
<thoreauputic> !tell egoleo about w32codecs
<thoreauputic> d33p: try "f"
<Answer> egoleo: do a text search on the wiki for w32codecs
<GDorn> hehe
<d33p> thoreauputic, using gvlc... oops what a crap, want pure vlc =)
<d33p> thoreauputic, thanks
* Answer refers all the w32codecs questionners to #ubuntu-pr0n
<pybe> egoleo: use synaptic or apt-get
<StylusEater_Work> Answer: HAHAHAHA!
<selinium> Answer, lol
<Crazy_Man> apt-get can't get w32codecs
<GDorn> p0winhad:  well, that's new...  I time out now, instead.
<Crazy_Man> trust me....I've tried
<Shin_Gouki> hello can anyone plz tell me an IRC server + channel for Xmms support?
<egoleo> pybe
<egoleo> to do what
<GDorn> ah.  gotta enable ssl
<thoreauputic> !tell Crazy_Man about w32codecs
<Shin_Gouki> i need an spc plugin for xmms
<StylusEater_Work> Shin_Gouki: a /list won't tell ya?
<pybe> Crazy_Man: I have apt-get installed w32codec many many times
<thoreauputic> pybe: but the ubuntu repos no longer have it for legal reasons
<d33p> Crazy_Man, I also have apt-get installed w32codecs, check your sources.list
<pybe> thoreauputic: shows how uptodate I am
<egoleo> so then where done get it from
<pybe> thoreauputic: isnt it in multi?
<thoreauputic> egoleo: check your msg!
<Tbird> hello
<GDorn> hey, it works.
<egoleo> ok
<jip> anybody here using dvb-card on linux?
<thoreauputic> egoleo: ubotu told you a few minutes ago
<thoreauputic> pybe: no
<egoleo> yeah
<egoleo> i ahve it
<GDorn> now. the $64 million question...  can I use it a bit like a screen session, and reconnect to a desktop session I already have going?
<egoleo> but what abt mysql
<Answer> Isn't there some kind of irc tutorial we cna point theze n00berz at
<p0windah> GDorn: close the client and a popup should appear, choose "suspend"
<GDorn> okay, that makes sense.  what about a session that I started last night at the desktop?
<p0windah> GDorn: once it closes, fire up the client again and you can reconnect or start a new session
<Tbird> this is the first time i have used linux Its not a bad program
<pybe> thoreauputic: where are they now then marillat or something?
<d33p> thoreauputic, btw... in gvlc to fullscreen is doubleclick :P
<thoreauputic> ubotu irc-primer is http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/ircprimer.html
<ubotu> okay, thoreauputic
<Nvidiot> why does wpa_supplicant start THREE times on bootup? I want it to start ONCE to get my wireless working
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy). 64-bit? See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=54399
<thoreauputic> pybe: you could have done /msg ubotu w32codecs
<crimsun> Nvidiot: it starts once.
<egoleo> ok
<Budda> moin
<Nvidiot> crimsun: it *should* start once you mean... when I reboot my laptop, it's running more than once, thus screwing up my wlan0 connection
<crimsun> Nvidiot: it runs once on my computer.
<Zeke1> i have installed libdvdcss2 but totem still asks if im trying to play a dvd without libdvdcss2?
<pybe> thoreauputic: I havent been active on ubuntu for some months now due to work, havent even installed 5.04 on my new laptop yet. Whats ubotu?
<thoreauputic> pybe: channel bot :)
<Nvidiot> hm, well, I'll fix this kernel stuff first
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<umberleigh> after i've stopped a process with Ctrl+z, how do i start it again?
<Zeke1> anybody know what could be wrong?
<pybe> thoreauputic: nice
<kemik> umberleigh:  fg
<egoleo> the link for the codecs
<Tbird> how do i change to 1024x768 in Ubuntu ( i am new to this)
<egoleo> are not going
<thoreauputic> !who owns you
<ubotu> cafuego
<Answer> umberleigh:  type "jobs"  and then type "fg job#"   to foreground that job number
<thoreauputic> !tell Tbird about fixres
<umberleigh> cheers
<thoreauputic> Tbird: check your msg es
<Tbird> thankyou
<GDorn> oof.  it's using qwerty instead of dvorak...
* Answer shudders  dvorak
<Nvidiot> dvorak :D
<p0windah> I use my mouse with my ear to avoid rsi
<pl_ice> hey, someting eats my ram :/ not sure what, but after i reboot totally it's ok :/ based on gkrellm stats
<rawiramdhan> p0windah: thats very smart, i'm gonna do that 2
<erchache> hi
<pybe> p0windah: no need http://www.footmouse.com/
<GDorn> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> pl_ice: so type   free -m when it happens, and try  top  to see what is doing it
<erchache> how i can install a package via apt and exclude xorg-common?
<erchache> i install my server on server mode....without x
<thoreauputic> erchache: if something depends on xorg-common chances are it's an X app
<pl_ice> thoreauputic top states the same info before /after free -m
<thoreauputic> pl_ice: yes of course :/
<thoreauputic> pl_ice: top should give you an idea what is using your RAM though
<Answer> pl_ice: cat /proc/meminfo
<thoreauputic> pl_ice: you can set it to sort by RAM use
<thoreauputic> pl_ice: you relise linux uses as much RAM as possible?
<adrian_h> In which file should I put commands that should be executed at boot time, such as "echo 2 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate" ?
<thoreauputic> *realise
<p0windah> thats not entirely true
<Answer> pl_ice:  in top, press h or ? for help.  M to sort by memory
<thoreauputic> adrian_h: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<crimsun> adrian_h: that one in particular goes in /etc/sysctl.conf
<adrian_h> thoreauputic and crimsun: Thanks!
<thoreauputic> p0windah: for the sake of simplicity...
<pl_ice> thoreauputic yeh, but normally i got ~ 550 free, and it goes down now to ~ 400, i chaned from kde to gnome, but in kde i had 'float's to 4 mbs free!!
<p0windah> pl_ice: how much ram do you have, total ?
<Nvidiot> ok, something is not working here. I've got a wlan0 with ndiswrapper, it should come up automatically on boot, but it does not.
<pl_ice> 775788 kB
<adrian_h> crimsun: In /etc/sysctl.conf, do I use exactly this format? "echo 2 > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate"
<Nvidiot> that is, it DOES come up, but netstat -rn lists *NO* routes whatsoever
<crimsun> adrian_h: no, see the example
<p0windah> pl_ice: try echo "10" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<crimsun> adrian_h: module/processor/parameters/max_cstate=2
<p0windah> pl_ice: that wont give you more ram, but might keep things out of swap and in ram, resulting in a slightly "snappier" desktop experience
<adrian_h> crimsun: So I don't need the "/sys" prefix?
<aaron> anyone know of a P2P app for gnome?
<thoreauputic> p0windah: which won't work unless he does sudo -i first, BTW
<thoreauputic> p0windah: or uses echo with a pipe to sudo tee
<p0windah> pl_ice: if it doesnt work, echo "60" > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<Answer> pl_ice:  you could try   ps -ef --forest    to see the process tree :)
<p0windah> heh
<crimsun> adrian_h: drop /proc/sys/
<p0windah> I typed cat the second time...
<bpf> any of you using breezy with an IBM thinkpad? I just scored a new x40 from work yesterday and need to get the wireless and the sleep/suspend to work
<crimsun> adrian_h: there should be two commented example lines
<lars_g> Hey all.
<bpf> everything else has been awesome so far
<aaron> has anyone gotten the snes9x emu to work?
<crimsun> bpf: I'm using an X40-2527 just fine.
<adrian_h> crimsun: Got it
<p0windah> pl_ice: and thoreauputic is right, you need to use sudo before those commands
<lars_g> Question, is there any way to install without X11 and any GUI systems? I want to set up a server with ubuntu and I'm a purist, I hate X11 in servers
<pl_ice> yeh, just gimme a sec :)
<bpf> crimsun, did you have to do anything special to get those 2 things to work?
<thoreauputic> p0windah: the echo won't work with sudo
<lars_g> hey there apokryphos
<crimsun> bpf: I did, yes, but you shouldn't have to.
<thoreauputic> p0windah: hence my other remqrks
<thoreauputic> *remarks
<lars_g> apokryphos: How's life?
<bpf> crimsun, why is that?
<pl_ice> echo 10 did nothing
<p0windah> just sudo -s first then
<crimsun> bpf: because I've been testing Breezy on this for a long time.
<egoleo> hey crimsun
<lars_g> please? anyone?
<egoleo> can u help me on mysql
<crimsun> bpf: since you will dist-upgrade to Breezy (or install it fresh, then update) today, you won't have the issues I had
<thoreauputic> p0windah: sudo -i is better  an safer
<Answer> lars_g:  you can just remove the stuff you don't want.
<lars_g> Answer: It't not really the idea, but...
<bpf> crimsun, i did a dist-upgrade yesterday after installing and enabling the universe repos
<crimsun> egoleo: I'm not a db person, sorry.
<Answer> lars_g: Did you try installing from the cd in expert mode?
<crimsun> bpf: you really need to be updating every hour or so
<egoleo> i just upgraded to breezy
<lars_g> Answer: Yes, I didn't see a package selection option
<egoleo> and mysql
<lars_g> Ok I'll install and remove.
<lars_g> sigh
<egoleo> is not working again
<thoreauputic> lars_g: you can get nX-less server with the server option in the install
<Nvidiot> ok, something is not working here. I've got a wlan0 with ndiswrapper, it should come up automatically on boot, but it does not. that is, it DOES come up, but netstat -rn lists *NO* routes whatsoever
<lars_g> :)
<lars_g> thoreauputic: it's a lilo option or a menu option?
<bpf> crimsun, and just waiting for it to work?
<thoreauputic> lars_g: just type " server" at the prompt, IIRC
<crimsun> bpf: it works as of right now.
<pl_ice> hm, unless bloody gkrellm is lying, couse top  'M' shows it's ok
<Answer> egoleo: Try to condense your statements into one so people don't have to scroll to help you.
<Answer> !tell egoleo about ircprimer
<lars_g> thoreauputic: Lilo option then. thanks a lot.
<thoreauputic> lars_g: when you see the firat screen
<crimsun> bpf: again, you'll have missed all the bloody hacking to get it working :)
<thoreauputic> lars_g: no it isn't as lilo option
<Answer> !tell egoleo about irc-primer
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<bpf> crimsun, ah, I did not realize it was working now. things must have changed since yesterday evening
<bpf> crimsun, glad I missed all the bloody hacking :) but appreciate all of you early adopters (i try when i have the time, it's always fun)
<Answer> lars_g:  lilo is a boot loader, like grub.  I think you want the initial install screen where you can type options
<Nvidiot> I also saw something like 'restoring resolver' on boot with a red [fail]  behind it (and following that an ntp error)
<thoreauputic> Answer: he left :/
<wolf2> how do i get and install gnucash? i have version 5.04
<bpf> crimsun, does the wireless work with WEP keys?
<pl_ice> ok, thnx back to matlab :/
<thoreauputic> wolf2: sudo apt-get install gnucash
<bpf> i tried it both ways last night with no luck
<thoreauputic> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: (A personal finance tracking program), section universe/gnome, is extra. Version: 1.8.9-4ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1237 kB, Installed size: 3844 kB
<wolf2> thank you thoreauputic
<GDorn> *sigh*  NX keeps locking up.
<Answer> !tell wolf2 about synaptic
<crimsun> bpf: out of the box, yes
<thoreauputic> wolf2: you need the universe repo
<p0windah> GDorn: ??
<crimsun> bpf: it also works through wpasupplicant and xsupplicant
<thoreauputic> !tell wolf2 about repos
<bpf> crimsun, thank you for your help and patience with my n00b questions :)
<crimsun> bpf: as well as WPA, WPA2, and 802.11x
<bpf> excellent
<GDorn> I dunno.  it worked a couple times, then it just stopped.  I don't get gnome, I get nothing.
<bpf> crimsun, do you know how well breezy is working with amd64?
<crimsun> bpf: I can't comment on the desktop amd64 experience, since I only use amd64s as pbuilders.
<Nvidiot> anyone know anything about my wlan issue on boot? What's going on?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: does wpasupplicant work at all?
<p0windah> GDorn: open a terminal and "nxserver --list", you might need to "nxserver --terminate :1001"
<Nvidiot> crimsun: yes, if I kill things, turn off the wlan0 then run ifup wlan0 it magically works again
<dazzed> whens breezy coming out?
<Answer> oct 13
<dazzed> sweet
* Answer is the fastest!
<p0windah> dazzed: this year..
<Zeke1> anybody know how to make dvd's go faster and not so stuttery
<Nvidiot> crimsun: but I'd like it to work on boot instead of having to do that every time I boot my laptop
<Nvidiot> Zeke1: enable dma
<Answer> Zeke1: Buy a better dvd player
<dazzed> i finally got dsl and i can finally make neccessary upgrades im so excited
<crimsun> Nvidiot: hmm? What do you have to kill?
<Zeke1> Nvidiot,  oh yes how do i do that
<Answer> dazzed:  you don't have to wait for the official release, you can upgrade to breezy now if you want
<Nvidiot> crimsun: let's say you don't have any routes on boot, what would you do to get it working?
<Shin_Gouki> hi i need a link to a XMMS plugin site , is there such??
<dazzed> Answer: the repos are up?
<oxez> Shin_Gouki: xmms.org ?
<p0windah> dazzed: yup
<Shin_Gouki> thx
<dazzed> tight ... i need to get off hoary
<crimsun> Nvidiot: no, I need to know the order in which those processes are being executed.
<dazzed> warty was better :)
<Answer> dazzed:  Other people have been doing it.   Upgrades will occur before and after the release date so there's no reason to wait
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: apt-cache search xmms | grep plugin
<crimsun> Nvidiot: e.g., networking> ndiswrapper> wpasupplicant> nothing works
<Nvidiot> crimsun: I don't fully know what I'm doing, but usually messing with ifdown wlan0 / killing wpa_supplicant / dhcp and then an ifup wlan0 does the trick
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you don't really need to go searching the web most of the time
<GDorn> p0windah: yeah, that just killed the session I had started.  it was connecting and starting x, but then not starting gnome.  dunno why.  trying a reboot, just to be sure.
<dazzed> these packages are downloading so fast ^^
<Nvidiot> crimsun: how do I check what order it does stuff on boot?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: if you kill wpa_supplicant, then you're not using it at all
<Zeke1> how do i enable dma
<Nvidiot> crimsun: it gets started again by ifup
<Kyral> !dma
<crimsun> Nvidiot: are you using my 0.4.5?
<Kyral> Damnit Ubotu tell the channel not me
<Answer> hehe
<crimsun> Kyral: no, tell you. We don't need the dma spam, thanks. :)
<zenrox> Zeke1,  read the howto enable dma in the ubuntuforums.org howto section
<crimsun> Kyral: or use !tell zekel about dma
<Answer> !tell Kyral about tell
<Answer> hee
<Answer> hehehe
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, im looking for a "workin" spc plugin seems not to be listed
<Nvidiot> crimsun: I modified my /etc/network/interfaces to run wpa_supplicant before initing the interface, and to kill dhcp before shutting down the if
<Answer> Nvidiot: It sounds like it's running multiple times because of your changes.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: wpa_supplicant is version 0.4.5
<crimsun> Nvidiot: if you're using pre hooks in interfaces(5), you should know why it's starting multiple times
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: ah OK - you're right that appears not to be in the repos :)
<crimsun> i.e., it's your own fault it's starting that many times
<Nvidiot> it's not starting multiple times, it's running only once right now, but my wlan0 interface doesn't work
<crimsun> ;)
<Nvidiot> I thought it was running multiple times, but it's not
<Answer> Nvidiot:  ifconfig wlan0 up
<crimsun> it shouldn't, it checks the pid file
<Nvidiot> it *is* up, but not associated with the access point, let alone working dhcp
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic,nono SID they had so not too bad that cmd
<crimsun> Nvidiot: my suggestion would be to simply remove the script in /etc/rc2.d/ to start it
<Nvidiot> crimsun: eh?
<Answer> Nvidiot: ifconfig wlan0 ap <MAC ADDRESS>
<crimsun> Nvidiot: if you're already hooking it from interfaces(5), there's no need for it to run via sysvinit
<Nvidiot> Answer: wpa_supplicant has to do that for me
<Nvidiot> crimsun: okay, I just rm S20wpasupplicant from there?
<Answer> Nvidiot: buy a mac hehe
<crimsun> Nvidiot: yes
<Nvidiot> allright, rebooting the box, let's see if it comes up properly
<Tadej`Certanc> hi ppl
<Tadej`Certanc> how do I format partition in fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by crimsun
<Tadej`Certanc> so i can see it on windows too
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<ezerhoden> Tadej`Certanc: cfdisk
<Nvidiot> crimsun: 'restoring resolver state' gives a [fail] , subsequently the ntp thing a little later gives a [fail]  too
<crimsun> Nvidiot: but your interface?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: loading desktop, hang on
<crimsun> it's really late for me to be playing with runlevels for it
<GDorn> arg.  dammit, I said reboot, not hang!
<Nvidiot> crimsun: interface is up, but no routes in netstat -rn, thus no working networking
<crimsun> Nvidiot: so basically to get it working, you _have_ to down it and up it again?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: ifdown wlan0 says that the iface isn't configured
<GDorn> I'm pretty sure I typed "sudo reboot" not "sudo sit there and spin"
<crimsun> Nvidiot: (ifconfig iface down)
<Nvidiot> did that, now let's try ifup wlan0
<posty> sleep
<crimsun> Nvidiot: paste your wpa_supplicant conffile onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl. Sanitise it if necessary (if you have psks or wep keys, etc.).
<Nvidiot> running dhcpdiscover, times out
<crimsun> Nvidiot: also paste your /etc/default/wpasupplicant
<Nvidiot> will do, hang on
<Nvidiot> (will have to type them out)
<Tadej`Certanc> I have windows on my hdb3 partition
<Tadej`Certanc> how do I put thet in grub?
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, sorry, I have one otrher problem, when trying to install bzflag 2.0.2 I get an error, I have it pasted at this link http://pastebin.com/382654   Thanks
<Nvidiot> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2754
<Nvidiot> crimsun: let me know if you need any other info
<jdub> anyone here subscribe to ubuntu-users via digest?
<Answer> londonboi2k3: Get the Opkg from the sourceforge site.  It works fine for me
<londonboi2k3> Answer, ok ill try it
<crimsun> Nvidiot: so describe again the procedure you have to use.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: let me see if I can get it working. I tried the ifconfig wlan0 down followed by ifup wlan0, which did not work
<Nvidiot> crimsun: hey... due to forgetting to type sudo, I saw wpa_supplicant was running TWICE
<thoreauputic> jdub: nice interview, dude :)
<Nvidiot> crimsun: that could cause an issue I'd say
<jdub> thoreauputic: thanks ;)
<thoreauputic> :)
<jdub> thoreauputic: you enjoying the fridge?
<thoreauputic> so far so good - more pictures needed!
<thoreauputic> :D
<jdub> yeah
<Nvidiot> crimsun: killing both of them, then running ifup wlan0 works... but why two of them spawn I don't understand
<jdub> totally
* Answer !tell thoreaputic jdub about #ubuntu-offtopic
<Answer> haha
<Answer> revenge of the nonops
* thoreauputic gets cross with Answer 
<crimsun> Nvidiot: which ifaces are up?
<jdub> off-topic?!
<thoreauputic> :D
* Answer is luckily not a vampire
* jdub boggles.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: lo and now, wlan0
<crimsun> Nvidiot: (hence why it's best to use -i in /etc/default/wpasupplicant)
<Lichte> xdm won't start; i get the following error:  iounmap: bad address d042e000
<thoreauputic> Answer: the fridge is definitely on-topic :)
<crimsun> (well, -i iface)
<Lichte> any ideas on how I can fix this ?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: let me paste my network/interfaces file
<thoreauputic> Answer: as was jdub's interview for that matter *grin*
<Answer> hehe
<Answer> jdub = topic
<GDorn> okay.  freenx is sorta working.  just a couple more things I'm a little unclear on.  can I start a session at the physical desktop, lock the screen, and connect to it with nx from elsewhere?
<GDorn> and, if I start a session remotely, can I suspend the session and then reconnect to it from the physical desktop itself?
<Answer> GDorn: I tried to get display zero remotely for awhile, then I gave up.  I couldn't even get a screenshot of it
<Nvidiot> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2755
<Hoxzer> Seems like I don't see anything on my desktop how could I get the icons back?
<Hendric> hi got a problem with my "server" install.. i then apt-get xserver-xorg xfce4 but when i restarted.. it halts on "Starting periodic command scheduler".. what am i misssing???
<bpf> anyone know if vmware runs on breezy? (on amd64) I want to upgrade my workstation, but need windows on occasion
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sproingie> GDorn: far as i know, you can't take a session running on a local display and turn it into a remote one without running it under something like xonx first
<GDorn> xonx...
<Answer> sproingie: do you know any way to take a screenshot of display zero from a remote command line?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: I'm thinking the extra auto wlan0 at the bottom there is the problem ?
<sproingie> GDorn: or whatever it's called.  last time i used whatever it was called was like 10 years ago.  xnest perhaps?
<sunshine> does anyone know about mutella
<crimsun> Nvidiot: no, that's necessary to have the script bring up wlan0 automatically.
<Answer> tasty chocolatey spread for crackers
<sunshine> i need help getting mutella to work
* thoreauputic hands Answer a book on dyslexia
<crimsun> Nvidiot: which chipset are you using?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: hmm, so why is wpa_supplicant running twice then?
<Lichte> <homer voice> Hmmmmm, mutella </homer voice>
<sproingie> Answer: you don't, the command line has no idea what the display looks like.  you have to get the display to appear on the display that you have screenshot capability for
<Troels> Ello, Ubuntus. I have some technical problems as a noob to Ubuntu and programming. I need a C++-compiler. Can anybody help me?
<sunshine> i dont know what i'm meant to download and how i'm meant to access it
<Nvidiot> crimsun: the wireless card chipset? Dell truemobile 1350, I believe that's a broadcom chip
<nightswim> apt-get install g++
<crimsun> Nvidiot: let it run & fail, and look at the output of ps -ef
<Trackilizer> Is there a way one can get time stamp in bitchx?
<sproingie> Trackilizer: try #bitchx
<nalioth> Troels: install build-essential
<elad`> How do I install Ubuntu alongside WinXP?
<GDorn> ouch.  nested x server.  that makes my brain hurt.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: as in, I should reboot, then look at ps -ef ?
<Hoxzer> damn...
<Tadej`Certanc> hi I added win to grub, but I cant start win.
<crimsun> Nvidiot: that will tell you which two processes invoked wpa_supplicant
<nalioth> nightswim: build-essential installs a pretty rounded array of compiling stuff
<Hoxzer> what is the name of the software that shows the desktop icons?
<Hoxzer> so I can restart it
<thoreauputic> Trackilizer: sudo apt-get remove --purge bitchx && sudo apt-get install irssi-text *g*
<Nvidiot> crimsun: allright, give me a minute
<crimsun> Nvidiot: sure, if that's most efficient for you
<sproingie> GDorn: xnest it is ... tho i think freedesktop.org has a modern replacement for it
<nalioth> elad`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<elad`> Thanks.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: it can probably be done otherwise, but I'll do it this way :)
<bpf> Hoxzer, crtl-alt-backspace will restart gnome
<Hoxzer> bpf: doesn't help
<Hoxzer> I alreayd tried it
<bpf> :(
<Lichte> xdm won't start; i get the following error:  iounmap: bad address d042e000    Any ideas on how to fix this ?
<Hoxzer> this like really suck cause I shouldn't have to boot linux system
<GDorn> can I use just X to forward display zero?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: the resolver and NTP still fail on boot, now logging in to desktop
<GDorn> with an x server at my end?
<Oboro> can i d/l and use the breezy preview now? or should i wait till the 13th?
<snausages> there's an icon in my notification area that updates are available, but when i click on it, synaptic wont start
<snausages> can anyone help me out with that?
<Tadej`Certanc> Can someone help me, I get this error while booting windows
<Tadej`Certanc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2756
<Troels> nightswim: I need to be logged in as root then, aye?
<Oboro> is the final version of breezy released yet?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Troels about root
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install printer under ubuntuu? i have HP DJ 690c
<nalioth> Oboro: oct 13
<Oboro> soso what's that link over there?
<fredforfaen> whats up peeps
<Oboro> if the final ver. is colony 5
<sunshine> does anyone know how to set up mutella
<Nvidiot> crimsun: only one wpa_supplicant now, but, wireless doesn't work
<Oboro> and i can d/l it now from the ubuntu website
<Nvidiot> crimsun: still no route. wpa_supplicant was started by pid 1, init
<Oboro> so why does it say it's only going to be released on the 13th of October?
<Troels> nalioth: It asks me to put in a Cd now.
<nalioth>  sunshine open a terminal and type mutella --help
<nalioth> Oboro: you are d/l a preview release
<Answer> Oboro:  The 'official' version will be released on October 13th.  'final' version probably doesn't exist
<Tadej`Certanc> <Tadej`Certanc> Can someone help me, I get this error while booting windows
<Tadej`Certanc> <Tadej`Certanc> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2756
<Oboro> what's the difference?
<Answer> Tadej`Certanc: You probably specified the wrong partition with (hd1,2)
<avalost> !e17
<ubotu> I heard e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org
<thoreauputic> Oboro: hindreds of updated pacjkages
<Oboro> will there be any difference between the colony 5 i can d/l today and the one i can d/l in ten days?
<Tadej`Certanc> Answer: I have my win partition on hdb3
<pie> still no sound...
<thoreauputic> Oboro: scroll up
<thoreauputic> Oboro: if you keep updating, you will have the same thing on the 23th
<thoreauputic> *13th
<Answer> Tadej`Certanc: In the error msg you pasted, (hd1,2) refers to the harddrive,partition of windows.  make sure that is correct
<sunshine> nalioth it said event 8155386 recieved at 15:53 finished scaning directories :1 files:0 size: 0 mbytes
<Johansson> hi
<avalost> ubotu, forget e17
<ubotu> i forgot e17, avalost
<Johansson> i just upgraded to breezy
<ninotchka> hi
<avalost> ubotu, e17 is e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, avalost
<tux-rox> Tadej`Certanc, It looks correct to me. Has it worked in the past?
<nalioth> sunshine: what are we discussing?
<thoreauputic> avalost: erm - why did you wipe that factoid?
<Johansson> faad doesn't work
<Nvidiot> Tadej`Certanc: your windows is on harddisk 2, partition 3? (grub starts counting at 0)
<Oboro> any disadentage of using fat32 in linux as oppose to ext3?
<Answer> Johansson: Try to condense your statemnts into one so people don't have to scroll to help you.
<Oboro> and what's ReiserFS?
<thoreauputic> ah - as you were :)
<avalost> thoreauputic, because i created it, and i am updating it
<fredforfaen> i cant use ssh or ftp , nor mail...how do i transfer 50 mb to another dude then?
<sunshine> nalioth: mutella is meant to be like kazaa and i mesh i should be able to download mp3 and music but i dont know how to do that
<thoreauputic> avalost: yup - sorry :)
<Nvidiot> Oboro: fat32 doesn't support any of the security features. Not a good idea
<Tadej`Certanc> Nvidiot: so it is correct (hd1,2)?
<Nvidiot> Oboro: ext3 is the default
<Lordveda> Please what is the root password for the ubuntu live CD?
<Oboro> ok thanx
<avalost> ubotu, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin
<ubotu> okay, avalost
<nalioth> sunshine: perhaps you should see the mutella hompage for instructions
<thoreauputic> avalost: I jumped the gun :)
<Nvidiot> Tadej`Certanc: IF windows is on that harddisk and partition, maybe
<nalioth> Lordveda: there is none
<avalost> no prob there quick-draw :P
<basvg> hi, I noticed that backports is dead... is there a replacement (I'm still on Hoary) ... ?
<Johansson> ok. gstreamer-faad doesn't seems to work with banshee nor with rhythmbox, in breezy
<Oboro> what about ReiserFS?
<sunshine> i went to the mutella page it bear share
<Answer> Oboro: You would be better informed googling the different filesystems.
<Tadej`Certanc> Nvidiot: it is
<Tadej`Certanc>     hdb3        Boot        Primary   NTFS             []               10001.95
<Oboro> thanx
<Nvidiot> Oboro: another option instead of ext3, check wikipedia or so
<Answer> Lordveda:  Try "sudo su -"
<crimsun> Nvidiot: so it's the wpa_supplicant that's being started from pre-up
<Nvidiot> Tadej`Certanc: for grub that's indeed 1,2... weird
<fredforfaen> anyone?
<fredforfaen> ideas?
<Lordveda> Answer, authentication failure
<Nermal> fredforfaen: why can't you use ssh or ftp ?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: yes, looks like it. That begs the question, why does it not work at that stage ?
<Answer> fredforfaen: What are you trying to do specifically?
<Answer> Lordveda: try "sudo passwd root"
<pie> Hello, is ther any-one who can / want to help with a sound problem?
<Lordveda> thanks
<tautologico> so, what's the right venue for asking about packages?
<fredforfaen> i want to move one zipfile from this computer over to another computer on the internet , Answer
<crimsun> Nvidiot: timing issue; you probably need to experiment with sleep values
<Answer> fredforfaen: Are they windows or linux?
<fredforfaen> Nermal i have no ftp or ssh access there
<pussfeller> fredforfaen: make a torrent? use dcc? use amule or mldonkey? export via samba as a windows share?
<fredforfaen> Answer windows
<crimsun> pie: what sort?
<Tadej`Certanc> Nvidiot: how can I make my win partition work?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: the pre-up causes it to start too soon? How would I fix that?
<fredforfaen> pussfeller good ideas
<Nvidiot> Tadej`Certanc: I don't know, sorry
<pie> No sound afther installing this linux version
<nalioth> Tadej`Certanc: what do you want to do?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: no, there's not enough time following the pre-up.
<avalost> thoreauputic, care to do me a quick favor?
<pussfeller> use the file sharing app in kde or install a webserver...
<basvg> is there a replacement for the backports...?
<Answer> fredforfaen: run an ftp server like cerberus
<crimsun> Nvidiot: you probably need && sleep someval
<thoreauputic> avalost: if possible, sure :)
<Answer> fredforfaen: or run an http server like apache
<Tadej`Certanc> nalioth: run winxp on hdb3 partition
<JustSomeone> enable services
<fredforfaen> Answer on the windows machine?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Tadej`Certanc about ntfs
<Troels> shortcut for terminal?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: okay... any suggestion for some sensible starting point ?
<avalost> thoreauputic, check http://gawth.org/?id=lin and make sure the howto and get-e files are readable to the outside world
<crimsun> Nvidiot: 5 seconds?
<avalost> ?
<Aragorn_Guardian> !find postgresql
<basvg> when I add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main then I get an error about missing a pubkey..
<Tadej`Certanc> nalioth: I dont want to mount it
<abyss_> !xvid
<nalioth> basvg: you will kill your box adding that line
<ubotu> abyss_: Are you on ritalin?
<Tadej`Certanc> nalioth: I want to boot it with grub
<crimsun> basvg: wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<abyss_> !codecs
<ubotu> hmm... codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pie> crimsun: hard-ware is not regignised
<basvg> nalioth: oh..? why's that?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: so the thing becomes pre-up wpa_supplicant_stuff && sleep 5  ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell abyss_ about w32codecs
<crimsun> pie: laptop? desktop?
<crimsun> Nvidiot: ye
<crimsun> p
<Nvidiot> crimsun: okay, retrying (reboot again)
<pie> crisim:Desktop
<nalioth> basvg: debian pkgs are different enough to bring your ubuntu box to a grinding halt
<Johansson> does anybody know why gstreamer-faad doesn't work?
<crimsun> pie: new computer (within 3 years)
<crimsun> ?
<sorush20> how do I copy the hole directory form one palce to another..
<basvg> nalioth: hmm, I was only folowing the instructions on the RestrictedFormats wikipage..
<thoreauputic> avalost: howto is fine - did you mean get_e.sh?
<Nvidiot> basvg: you can ignore that for the win32codecs. Do *NOT* get any other packages from that source because it'll likely break stuff
<avalost> thoreauputic, yes, both
<pie> crisum:No...., Pent.2 / 500/256/etc.
<sorush20> sudo cp -r /home/sam/malt /dvar/www/alborz.uk.com
<Johansson> oh, i found it ->  However, this currently is problematic, and does not produce usable AAC files, though this may change in the future
<nalioth> basvg: what are you seeking?
<basvg> Nvidiot: oh ok, thanks
<basvg> nalioth: acroread
<thoreauputic> avalost: get_e.sh prompts me for a download here
<basvg> nalioth: the 5something version doesn't work
<avalost> thoreauputic, ok, cool thanks
<Shin_Gouki> hi how do i install my scanner(HP scanjet 3500c) and how do i scan images towards "gimp"??
<nalioth> basvg: see seveas when he shows up, he has ubuntu packages
<avalost> much appreciated
<pie> crimsum:No...., Pent.2 / 500/256/etc.
<Seveas> nalioth, acroread 7 has landed in breezy multiverse
<Seveas> I have removed them from my repo already
<thoreauputic> avalost: np :)
<pie> crimsun:No...., Pent.2 / 500/256/etc.
<pussfeller> in gimp, you go to aquire images or some such, maybe import
<basvg> Seveas: I'm still on hoary .. I got them from the backports a while ago but did a fresh install of my laptop (switched from win to ubuntu) ..
<nalioth> Seveas: ok then the restrictedformats page needs to be updates. it's sending folks to debian repos
<bigcx2> Shin_Gouki: check if that model is supported under linux and if it is and scanning is supported you can use xsane for scanning
<Seveas> nalioth, check
<bigcx2> look on hp's website
<pussfeller> once its recognized by SANE it will be available for all apps that use scanners
<Nvidiot> crimsun: thank you! That did the trick :D
<grayman> hey
<basvg> Seveas: but it seems backports is dead so.. not sure where to get them now
<crimsun> Nvidiot: thought so.
<nalioth> basvg: if you are gonna add anything, add SOURCE repos only and build what you want
<VoX> when in the hell is vlc going to be available in breezy for amd64?
<Seveas> basvg, grab it from breezy
<grayman> i have a minor problem here. at the boot time it tries to synch with time server and it worked good at first boot, but now it always fails. Any ideas why?
<Troels> nalioth: Thanks a lot! It worked.
<bigcx2> i have vlc in amd64
<Seveas> nalioth, I don't see it mentioned on RestrictedFormate
<JustinHH> tell me about w32codecs
<nalioth> VoX: add the source repos and build vlc
<Nvidiot> crimsun: now I thought the resolver gave the error, but it was 'mounting local filesystems' what's that about?
<JustinHH> tell JustinHH about w32codecs
<Troels> nalioth: Do you know some wiki or something like that for using it?
<VoX> nalioth: i tried that. didnt work
<JustinHH> !tell JustinHH about w32codecs
<basvg> Seveas: hehe, I'll try... but I think it also wants higher libc stuff... I'll figure it out, or wait untill breezy is released
<nalioth> basvg: where was debian mentioned on the restrictedformats page?
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: That's mounting the entries in /etc/fstab
<crimsun> Nvidiot: hmm, perhaps malformed line in /etc/fstab?
<nalioth> Troels: what are we discussing?
<butcherbird> is slapd comparable to active directory?
<crimsun> pie: what speed?
<Troels> nalioth: g++
<Seveas> basvg, grab the debs and dpkg -i --force-depends
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: If you've got more than one partition there (bar swap) there it will attempt to mount them. If it fails one of the lines are malformed.
<basvg> nalioth: I followed it top to bottom... think it was in the DVD section.
<Troels> nalioth: I just installed it.
<crimsun> pie: oh, 500 MHz?
<nalioth> Troels: if you've installed build-essential, it is up to you to learn how to use the tools
<basvg> Seveas: thanks... lemme try
<pie> crimsun: 500 MHz, it's a soundblaster 32, but the hard-ware sees all kind off other funny names, accept soundblaster..
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: I'll paste my fstab on the paste site, hang on
<Chase> does anyone know what the easyest way to upgrate 'Wireless Extension' to version 18 or above is? my system is fully up-todate but im still only running version 17??
<Troels> nalioth: Aye, sorry.
<pussfeller> butcherbird: slapd is for openldap, which is more of a database style thingee than active directory, altho, i think AD uses a form of ldap
<crimsun> pie: try: sudo modprobe snd-sbawe
<butcherbird> pussfeller: so not really like a linux alternative to AD?
<paca> active directory is ldap
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2757
<nalioth> Seveas: marillat is still with us
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: hmm, I think I see the problem. fd0 probably doesn't exist because it's a removable floppydrive and not currently inserted
<paca> Sun directory and all the oter directories are ldap too.
<pie> crimsun: as on a command-line
<crimsun> pie: yes
<Troels> Seems like I ran into a bug...
<pie> crimsun: oke, be right back..
<crimsun> pie: you can do it from Terminal or Konsole, too
<basvg> hmmm, think I even found the hoary.deb's on nl.archive.ubuntu.com.. that could work
<butcherbird> pussfeller: should prob google this is guess might get pretty involved thx for the reply
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: fd0 won't cause an error at boot because it's noauto
<abyss_>  where i can get the xvid codec?
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: that means that it won't try to automatically load it.
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: hm, what then? O.o
<basvg> yay!
<basvg> thanks guys
<pie> crimsun: back, nothing..
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: I found it
<crimsun> pie: it returned you to a prompt immediately?
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2758
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: See the difference?
<JustinHH> i have downloaded a firefox plugin called realplayer10gold.bin ! how can i activate or use a mozzila plugin?
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: before you alter it try this: sudo swapon -a
<pie> crimsun: nothing.., no prompt. just nothing
<Seveas> JustinHH, that's not a firefoxplugin
<bigcx2> mozplugger
<Seveas> !tell JustinHH about restricted
<pussfeller> i never had no love from ldap, good luck
<crimsun> pie: the computer hung?
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: If it doesn't find any swap partitions that will be the error.l
<BlueEagle> nvidiot: if not I don't know. :)
<basvg> hmm... why do i get the impression that my sources.list is wrong.. it seems to be missing the multiverse eventhough it's in there..
<JustinHH> Seveas, well that on http://www.real.com/linux/?rppr=rnwk&src=040104freeplayer
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: it runs fine... should I modify it anyway ?
<pie> crimsun: ani suggestions.. (top, under..)
<crimsun> pie: you need to answer the question first
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: or maybe you know which logfile this would be logged in?
<Hoxzer> Now...
<pie> crimsun: sorry, just read :computer-hugg..
<Hoxzer> how I can defind what softwares start when I login?
<pie> crimsun: no, there was no reports, no responds, just nothing!
<Hoxzer> *define
<nalioth> Hoxzer: system > prefs > sessions
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: or ~/.gnomerc
<crimsun> pie: you need to be very explicit. Does the computer hang (as in you have to reset it), or does the bash prompt come back?
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: from man fstab: The second field, (fs_file), describes the mount point for the filesystem. For swap partitions, this field should be specified as `none'
<thoreauputic> Hoxzer: that file might have to be created though
<pie> crimsun:nothing!, i'll try again then..
<dreamwave> good morning.  how do i change the cpu freq?  it seems to be stuck at 70%.
<JustinHH> Seveas, Package realplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<crimsun> pie: "nothing" doesn't tell me anything useful.
<JustinHH> E: Package realplayer has no installation candidate
<StylusEater_Work> any oracle users in here?
<sam_> anyone experience an error on a printer after the print job is completed?
<Nvidiot> BlueEagle: any idea which logfile I'd have to look in for more info about this error ?
<nitzan> ?
<nitzan> ops
<Nvidiot> :
<Nvidiot> :( even
<nalioth> JustinHH: execute your file you d/l
<JustinHH> ?
<nalioth> JustinHH: did you d/l a file for plugins?
<JustinHH> no
<JustinHH> what is d/l
<JustinHH> ?
<thoreauputic> nalioth: realplay sets up plugins during install IIRC
<elad`> I have on harddisk drive partitioned this way - C: and D:, both 30GB, Windows resides on C:. How do I install Ubuntu on the D:?
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: the realplay blah blah "gold" you got has to be run as an install scipt
<nalioth> 10:11 < JustinHH> i have downloaded a firefox plugin called realplayer10gold.bin ! how can i activate or use a mozzila
<nalioth>                   plugin?
<Nvidiot> elad`: boot from the ubuntu cd, remove the second partition and install ubuntu there
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: the instructions are on the website
<nalioth> JustinHH: open a terminal where the file is, and type ./realplayer10gold.bin
<JustinHH> ok
<nalioth> JustinHH: and d/l is short for download
<zAo^> any Breezy ppl who use UFRAW?
<JustinHH> ahhhh
<deFrysk>  chmod +x it first
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: accept the defaults and let it set up symlinks for you
<JustinHH> :))
<Nvidiot> anyone know why I get an error on mounting local filesystems? (Or what logfile I'd have to look at for more info?)
<GDorn> okay, freenx crashes after being idle for a few minutes.
<GDorn> takes my whole computer with it.
<[LethAL] > GDorn, do you have a Windows Emulator running? :P
<GDorn> nope.
<tyrchyus> hi I've a problem.. my connection start then two minutes go dow
<[LethAL] > tyrchyus, More info please? Type of connection?
<tyrchyus> in resolv.conf the nameserver is only one
<Tadej`Certanc> hi ppl
<Tadej`Certanc> Im back
<tyrchyus> the connection is adsl ethernet
<Tadej`Certanc> I still cant boot windows
<tyrchyus> alice you know?
<[LethAL] > ADSL Ethernet? That's quite an odd one
<pie> crimsun: still there?
<[LethAL] > I have no idea, sorry :(
<dieman> anyone else have acpi suspend break on them recently?
<GDorn> ooookaaaay...  computer wasn't crashed, just that session, which I can't reconnect to.
<GDorn> this just isn't stable.
<pie> crimsun: still there?
<pie> ...............help!
<Nvidiot> dieman: suspend to ram works, I'm trying hibernate at this moment
<nalioth> pie: ask a question to the channel
<tyrchyus> nothing [LethAL]  thank you
<Balduran> hi
<Nvidiot> hibernate doesn't seem to work, screen goes off, but power stays on it looks like
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, Same for me
<[LethAL] > Which mobo?
<dieman> Nvidiot: hrm
<Nvidiot> [LethAL] : Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop
<Balduran> can somebody help me with my tv-card?? i dont get a signal from my sat-receiver.. im searching for it but tvtime dont find the sat-receiver :(
<dieman> Nvidiot: ram broke for me.
<Shin_Gouki> nalioth, how di i install a printer HP DJ 690C , without having gmone, apt-get install cupsomatic-ppd DID not ssem towork
<FarrisG> I finally got wireless working on my laptop
<dieman> Nvidiot: or perhaps im going to hibernate now by mistake with the new acpi-support
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, that's not a Motherboard ;)
<Demian___> does anyone here use skype?
<dieman> Nvidiot: theres a new kernel im installing....
<Demian___> and hi
<Demian___> :)
<FarrisG> However, are there any tools to automatically down the wireless interface when the wired interface is up?
<Nvidiot> [LethAL] : I know, but I don't know what motherboard this laptop uses
<dreamwave> is there a way to have rhythmbox use a different sound card?  i have 2 installed.
<[LethAL] > Nvidiot, I gathered that too, don't worry
<Nvidiot> FarrisG: I use the network config tool with 2 different locations. It's not automated however
<pie> nalioth: I was before rebooting try-ing with crimsun to find a sollutian for having "no sound" afther installing this linux.. Is there anybody els witch can help me? (it's my first install )
<FarrisG> Nvidiot: I'll try that, doesn't seem too much a hassle
<Shin_Gouki> Hello, how do i install a printer HP DJ 690C , without having gnome, apt-get install cupsomatic-ppd DID not seem to work?
<nalioth> pie: if you ask your question, someone may know
<Happu> Hey, if i update my system (i think i do it when 5.10 is offically out) do i have to download the whole backage (650mb)?
<pie> nalioth: I have "no sound" afther installing this linux.. Is there anybody els witch can help me? (it's my first install )
<Balduran> can somebody help me with my tv-card?? i dont get a signal from my sat-receiver.. im searching for it but tvtime dont find the sat-receiver :(
<[LethAL] > Happu, no, not the CD, but downloading the updates may be around the same size
<thoreauputic> !tell Happu about upgrade2breezy
<sas171> Hello, how to install lisq under Hoary?
<slibs> hello hello, any program to make xvid -> dvd?
<Nvidiot> anyone know why I get an error on mounting local filesystems? (Or what logfile I'd have to look at for more info?)
<thoreauputic> sas171: did you mean licq ?
<zAo^> damn, bug in ufraw :( now what?
<pie> How do I install the -correct driver- for my soundblaster 32? Ani0one?
<koodars> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 5.10, and i head that it has newest ati drivers already, how do i install them?
<slibs> Nvidiot: how do you try to mount?
<koodars> heard*
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<sas171> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> !info licq
<ubotu> licq: (ICQ client (base files)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 614 kB, Installed size: 1912 kB
<pie> How do I install the -correct driver- for my soundblaster 32? Ani-one?
<thoreauputic> sas171: you need the universe repo
<Nvidiot> slibs: it's on boot, so I'd say that it's an fstab error, but the config looks good to me....
<JustSomeone> Heya, how do you set up a nic in ubuntu?  I was guessing you went to system-->administration-->networking, am I right?
<thoreauputic> sas171: but you realise gaim does icq, right?
<grayman> sas171, you might want to use gaim. it supports icq
<pie> How do I install the -correct driver- for my soundblaster 32? ...Help?
<Nvidiot> slibs:  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2757 that's my /etc/fstab
<Shin_Gouki> hi! Which command on shell do i have to use to mount a USB stick??
<slibs> Nvidiot: try winmac_fstab script?
<Nvidiot> slibs: eh?
<silvertear> hello all
<slibs> Nvidiot: google with that name
<silvertear> i have just swtiched from ps/2 mouse to an optical usb mouse, and it is not working, the light is not on, what should i do to fix it?
<FarrisG> How do you configure the system to run a script when you up or down an interface?
<Nvidiot> slibs: I do not have ANY NTFS/FAT/HFS+ partitions. partition 1 is swap, number 2 is reiserfs and /
<Nvidiot> slibs; that's it
<sas171> thoreauputic: yes, I'm not used to Gaim and want some app like icq lite. How to add that repo? wether url?
<spola> FarrisG, do "man 5 interfaces"
<thoreauputic> !tell sas171 about repos
<slibs> Nvidiot: okay then i dunno
<spola> and put i think "post wget http://boobs.porn" under the interface you need
<JustSomeone> lol
<egoleo> still mysqld
<egoleo> not found
<egoleo> any help
<sas171> thoreauputic: thank you
<thoreauputic> sas171: yw :)
<Nvidiot> slibs: any idea which log I'd have to look in ?
<pie> Shin_Gouki: just plu it in, it suppos to end on your" Computer" (locations)
<JustinHH> is it imoprtent where i installed realplay? i instaled it in /home/username/programs/realplay? this messafe apears: Could not find an apropiate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use an embedded player
<pie> Shin_Gouki: just plug it in, it suppos to end on your" Computer" (locations)
<egoleo> how to use bitorent
<JustinHH> this means that i should install also realplayer?
<Shin_Gouki> pie, no i dont use gnome nor KDE so it doenst work that way
<JustinHH> *message
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: jst make a link in your path
<pie> Shin_Gouki: what do you use
<X3ndou> Hey, could anyone help me install OpenMotif in Hoary
<pie> Shin_Gouki: what do you use?
<JustinHH> thoreauputic, this message appears in firefox when i am trying to hear a radio on-line....
<JustSomeone> Hey, I get this error when I log in with gnome: "Could not look up Internet address for %machinename, this will prevent Gnome from working correctly. It may be possible to correct the problem by adding %machinename to the file /etc/hosts." The fix seems simple enough, but I cant sudo, any suggestions?
<pie> How do I install the -correct driver- for my soundblaster 32? (Gnome)...Help?
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, you did expert install, didn't you?
<JustSomeone> No, I don't think so
<[LethAL] > Well if sudo doesn't work... that's really the only reason why
<JustSomeone> I don't think I would intentionally do expert install lol
<Shin_Gouki> pie: icewm
<JustSomeone> No no, i'm getting an error that it cant find the profile or w/e
<[LethAL] > Did you enter a root password?
<JustSomeone> because gnome cant fidn my host name
<[LethAL] > (On setup)
<pie> Shin_Gouki: on the command line
<JustSomeone> No I didnt
<pie> Shin_Gouki: on the command line/
<douglas> what package do I need for X includes?
<pie> Shin_Gouki: on the command line?
<K^Holtz> pie: do you say everything more than once?
<Shin_Gouki> pie , yes i need the command switch
<thoreauputic> douglas: probably xlibs-dev
<pie> soory!
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, you'll need to use recovery mode
<silvertear> hey can someone that is running an optical mouse give me the mouse section of their xorg.conf?
<pie> sorory!
<douglas> aye thanks
<pie> sorry!
<thoreauputic> douglas: or x-window-system-dev
<JustSomeone> hmmm, ok
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, when you do, add the next line to /etc/hosts
<nalioth> douglas: and xlibs-static-dev
<FarrisG> Nvidiot: When I setup a location, then deactivate the wireless interface for that location, then next time I switch to that location, it keeps the wireless interface activated
<JustSomeone> Ok
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <machinename>
<chrissturm> whats a good way to transfer my root filesystem to another harddrive?
<JustSomeone> Yeah, thanks ^^
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, You know your machine name, don't you?
<JustSomeone> I just needed a way to edit it, since I couldnt sudo
<JustSomeone> Yes I do
<[LethAL] > While you're at it...
<silvertear> ubotu tell me about breezy
<JustSomeone> I still have to set up my nic too :
<mahangu> ubotu tell me about the meaning of life
<JustinHH> is anybody still here 2 help me? pls
<mahangu> :S
<Kyral> mahangu, the answer is 42
<[LethAL] > run visudo and copy the bottom line (about root and ALL) with your own username
<mahangu> JustinHH, just ask
<Nvidiot> FarrisG: set it up the way you want, then create a new location :)
<mahangu> Kyral, thanks mate
<JustinHH> thoreauputic, this message appears in firefox when i am trying to hear a radio on-line....
<Answer> !tell silvertear about upgrade2breezy
<JustSomeone> ok
<JustinHH> is it imoprtent where i installed realplay? i instaled it in /home/username/programs/realplay? this messafe apears: Could not find an apropiate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use an embedded player
<silvertear> sorry, i can't click on ubotu in the nickname list, my mouse is not working
<pie> Shin_Gouki: getting error: no associated action
<sunshine> does anyone know how to work mutella
<nalioth> JustinHH: the default install should have installed it to your .mozilla directory
<JustinHH> i have installed a *bin file from: http://www.real.com/linux/?rppr=rnwk&src=040104freeplayer wich was a plugin 4 firefox
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: try reinstalling the .bin file with sudo ./realplay.... .bin
<Answer> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nalioth> sunshine: http://mutella.sourceforge.net/docs.php
<Balduran> do you know a linux-command to show primary/logical drives separated?
<Nermal> fdisk ?
<JustSomeone> so visudo will make another sudo user?
<JustinHH> nalioth, and where is the default mozilla directory?
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, no, it will open your sudoers file
<Answer> silvertear: ctrl+tab should change focus if your mouse doesnt work
<pie> Shin_Gouki: it seems that the hardware is not seen by gnome
<sunshine> nalioth your still hear i have read about mutella and i figure out how to work it but it does tell me how to access the files that i have download i dont know where the file has fgone
<JustSomeone> Yeah but by editing it
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: theinstaller shoukd do all that for you
<JustinHH> well it doesn`t
<JustinHH> :(
<[LethAL] > JustSomeone, When you add the info, you'll be able to sudo
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: you must have made some error I think
<[LethAL] > :-)
<JustSomeone> Ok thanks
<sunshine> and i would like to put my music file as part fo the shared files but that isnt workin either
<[LethAL] > No problem
<sunshine> please help
<JustinHH> no
<K^Holtz> Can open office save text documents in .doc format?
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: did the installer offer to make system-wide links?
<Answer> K^Holtz yes.  try SaveAs
<JustSomeone> Also, do you have to be root to open some apps in ubuntu?
<JustinHH> i just have installed it in /home/myuser/programs/realplayer
<nalioth> JustinHH: yes, the default goes in here /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins
<JustinHH> or smth
<K^Holtz> Answer i dont have the software in front of me
<nalioth> JustinHH: that is the wrong place
<K^Holtz> but thank you for ur answer :)
<JustinHH> no it just asked me where to install them or smth like that
<Answer> K^Holtz: OpenOffice can save in MSWord compatible formats :)
<Shin_Gouki> hi i did write: mount -t /dev/sda1/home/NAME/ORDNER to mount my usb stick ...but were i may acces the data now?
<slibs> so?, any program names, how to convert xvid to dvd?
<pie> How do I install the -correct driver- for my soundblaster 32? (Gnome)...Help?
<JustinHH> i went now where i have installed it and there is a folder called mozilla with 2 files nphelix.so and nphelix.xpt
<lars_g> Quick one, what was the name to the ncurses alternative to dselect?
<nalioth> JustinHH: put those files in /usr/local/lib/mozilla/plugins
<pie> Shin_Gouki: any room for a tribbute?
<nalioth> lars_g: aptitude
<lars_g> thanks nalioth
<lars_g> bye
<thoreauputic> JustinHH: you can probably copy those to your ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<sunshine> lnalioth: i have read the man pages and the how to over and over it doesnt tell me how to access the filesthat i've download or how to add my music file to the shared folders
<X3ndou> ifI have a .deb sitting on my desktop, what do I type into terminal to install it
<nalioth> sunshine: if nobody answers you in here, then nobody knows. perhaps you could try #mutella
<Nvidiot> sudo dpkg -i filename
<[LethAL] > X3ndou, sudo dpkg -i Desktop/foo.deb
<Nvidiot> anyone know why I get an error on mounting local filesystems? (Or what logfile I'd have to look at for more info?)
<Shin_Gouki> nhow do i mount usb stick frim shell?
<TiMiDo> Nvidiot what error?
<TiMiDo> Shin_Gouki man mount
<[LethAL] > Shin_Gouki, In Breezy, System, Administration, Disks
<[LethAL] > Oh.. shell
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: when booting it says 'Mounting local filesystems     [fail] '
<[LethAL] > My bad
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: when you plug it in, see what dmesg says about it
<thomas__> Nvidiot: wrong entry in /etc/fstab?
<pie> Does any-one knows a site to test hardware with a Ubuntu/gnome setup?
<grayman> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<TiMiDo> Nvidiot look at it on /etc/fstab
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, im on shell
<JustinHH> in there /usr/local/lib is just this folder python2.4
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: my /etc/fstab is correct....
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic,  i did write: mount -t /dev/sda1/home/NAME/ORDNER to mount my usb stick ...but were i may acces the data now?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: yes I know - please re-read what I said
<Nvidiot> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2757 that's my /etc/fstab
<TiMiDo> Nvidiot ok what line is it?
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, dmesg..? what is that?
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: wherever you monted it of course (assuming that worked)
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: a command
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: it doesn't say, it just says 'Mounting local filesystems    [fail] '
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, the mnt directory< is empty :/
<pie> Does any-one knows a site to test hardware with a Ubuntu/gnome setup?
<sunshine> there no one in #mutella
<TiMiDo> Nvidiot put it on /etc/fstab and then mount it
<TiMiDo> pie check on www.ubuntu.com
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: everything I want to mount *IS* on there. There are no other partitions
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: mount -t /dev/sda1/home/NAME/ORDNER  << typo or missing space ?
<JustinHH> its under usr/lib
<pie> Timido: i did..
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: you would have a space after the device path
<TiMiDo> try google pie
<pie> Timido: i did..
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: see my paste... It still gives that error on boot (even though everything boots fine and seems to work fine too)
<Nvidiot> only thing I'm not sure about is swap
<TiMiDo> Nvidiot check on /etc/init.d/
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: also if you use the -t flag you have to specify the filesystem type
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: man mount
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo: what about that directory? Could you be a TINY bit more specific please?
* thoreauputic is tired and waves goodbye
<GDorn> hrm. apparently I want something called x0rfbserver.  only, that's a defunct project...
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, mount: can't find /dev/sda1/home/scheinert/usb_s in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<pie> bey-bey....
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: your comand is wrong
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, i typed: sudo mount /dev/sda1/home/scheinert/usb_s
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: space after /dev/sda1
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, at which charater?
<Shin_Gouki> k
<thoreauputic> then look in /home/scheinert/usb_s or wherever it mounts
<mahangu> ubotu tells me (much later) that he doesn't know the meaning of life
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, mount: mount point /home/scheinert/usb_s does not exist
<mahangu> wtf, what are bots for anyway
<[LethAL] > mahangu, yes he does
<[LethAL] > !meaning of life
<ubotu> methinks meaning of life is 42
<[LethAL] > See
<mahangu> sheesh
<mahangu> he didn't tell me
<Nvidiot> TiMiDo ?
<[LethAL] > Heh
<mahangu> ubotu tell me the meaning of life
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: well , you can't mount on a directory until you make it or unless it exists!
<[LethAL] > That's because I told him :D
<mahangu> :P
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: it isn't magic you know
<mahangu> [LethAL] , what's the syntax? to teach
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<[LethAL] > <name of bot>, X is blahdeblah
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: that's why I told you to run dmesg when you plug in your usb drive
<thoreauputic> Shin_Gouki: so you can see where it is
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, idid run i think there was alot of unpleasend error stuff.
<mahangu> is ubotu custom coded? or based on supybot or somethingg?
<thoreauputic> I have to go now and sleep -good night all
<mahangu> *g
<nalioth> mahangu: upgraded blootbot
<mahangu> mmm
<mahangu> neato
<mahangu> gotta try him out in #taprobane
<mahangu> ok, im off to bed as well
<mahangu> gotta study tom
<spiral> hi
<mahangu> night nalioth , [LethAL] 
<[LethAL] > Night
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, i am now on the dmesg what do i need to look for?
<Nvidiot> when booting it says 'Mounting local filesystems     [fail] ' How do I fix this?
<JustSomeone> What are you trying to mount?
<Shin_Gouki> thoreauputic, it said: usb-storage: device found at 5, what device number is that now?
<geek00L> oops, ubuntu has huge community
<TiMiDo> yes it does geek00L
<JustSomeone> I believe thoreauputic left Shin_Gouki
<vegiVamp> arghl
<Necron> Nero gives me a message "Entered Block Size does not correspond with image length" when burning Ubuntu 5.10. Should i Ignore or Correct?
<JustSomeone> <thoreauputic> I have to go now and sleep -good night all
<vegiVamp> NEVER EVER EVER apply dell firmware upgrades before checking on the net
<geek00L> user friendliness always bring the hopes
<vegiVamp> upgraded bios of my latitude to the latest version, so "obviously" my display stopped working
<Nvidiot> vegiVamp: of course! Dell bios updates are like windows
<JustSomeone> Shin_Gouki: I'll try to help you if I can :x
<vegiVamp> just finished what was all of a sudden a mandatory dist-upgrade to breezy, all is fine again now.
<nalioth> Necron: do your md5sums check on the iso image?
<vegiVamp> and it now detected my bluetooth card as well :-)
<Necron> Nero gives me a message "Entered block size does not correspond with image length" when burning Ubuntu 5.10. Should i Ignore or Correct it?
<Shin_Gouki> JustSomeone, thx for telling me :)
<Necron> how can i check this under windows?
<Necron> (MD5)
<vegiVamp> hmm...
<Nvidiot> Necron: google for md5sum.exe :)
<vegiVamp> does konqi have a problem with tinyurl ? :-)
<apokryphos> nope
<vegiVamp> it just keeps reloading the same thing :-)
<nalioth> Necron: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/freeware/md5sums/    <<<unix md5 compiled for windows
<coobra> ok
<grayman> bah
<yaaar> word
<grayman> i do everythig like they say in !ati and still have messa
<grayman> *Mesa
<Buddha|> Does anyone here use the WindowLab window manager?
<Nvidiot> when booting it says 'Mounting local filesystems     [fail] ' How do I fix this?
<crimsun> what's your /etc/fstab?
<coobra> i hawe done the fstab thing... i want to add the hdd so i can use it... wtf do i do know :(
<butcherbird> coobra: mount -a?
<grayman> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Nvidiot> crimsun: hang on
<Nvidiot> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2757 that's my /etc/fstab
<x_or> I'm trying to upgrade to breezy, but I keep getting this error on apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade:  "Errors were encountered while processing:  xfree86-common E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<Necron> ummmm..... after optaining the MD5 test result, how do i know they are correct
<x_or> Does X have to be shutdown to upgrade to breezy?
<nalioth> x_or: something is majorly wrong if you see xfree86 anywhere
<ompaul> nalioth, I wonder if it is warty
<Amaranth> i have the worst luck with computers
<Amaranth> i get my breezy install working again and my monitor dies
<JustSomeone> Necron: Compare them with the original I believe :P
<coobra> i hawe forgoten things :(
<coobra> omg
<Shin_Gouki> hi, i got a device number but i need to find the asociated path to it ? ideaS?
<Shin_Gouki> hi, i got a device number but i need to find the asociated path to it ? ideaS? my device number is scsi1
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: what is it, a cdrom? a hard drive?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: he's got an usb drive
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, its a USB stick
<crimsun> Shin_Gouki: is it not mounted in /media ?
<Amaranth> should be in /media, right?
<Necron> JustSomeone: Which original? as far as i know the website gives the check result of a correct file, I can't find anything, though
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun, no :/
<x_or> nalioth:  Yeah, this was a hoary install, that I tried to upgrade to warty (maybe vice-versa), but I don't think I ever got it working correctly.  The system works fine, but the upgrade was not proper, I believe.  Can I force a removal of xfree86 and upgrade to x.org?
<cream> Got a problem cant get rhythmbox work whit fluxbox ..only gets error when trying to play a file =/
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun,  i used: dmesg to find thats it on scsi1
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun,  now i need somehow to put in on my mount command
<JustSomeone> He hasn't mounted it yet, so why would it be in /media?
<Amaranth> JustSomeone: It should have mounted automagically.
<nalioth> x_or: try your upgrade from a rescue terminal
<JustSomeone> Oh
<Necron> JustSomeone: Which original? as far as i know the website gives the check result of a correct file, I can't find anything, though
<crimsun> cream: start esd manually, then play a file using rhythmbox
<x_or> OK, will do.
<Shin_Gouki> crimsun,  i used:  sudo mount /<<path i dont know>>/scsi1 /home/scheinert/usb_s
<crimsun> Nvidiot: is that a default /etc/fstab ?
<Nvidiot> crimsun: no, that's one I created manually (due to my slightly funky way of installing from a knoppix-std cd)
<Nvidiot> crimsun: I don't see anything wrong with it though
<crimsun> Nvidiot: sysfs is mounted automatically, you shouldn't have to explicitly specify it.
<Necron> Could anybody tell me how i know if the MD5 check for my Ubuntu image is positive????
<crimsun> Nvidiot: in fact, by that point it will have been mounted already.
<Nvidiot> crimsun: so I should remove the /sys line ? :)
<crimsun> Nvidiot: comment it out at leasnt
<ilangut> hey ... can anyone help a newbee with a bluetooth prob?
<crimsun> least^
<Shin_Gouki> i need to create a mount command from this: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<cream> crimsun : Esd?
<crimsun> cream: open a terminal emulator, and type esd
<Nvidiot> crimsun: mounting local filesystems... [fail] 
<ilangut> i need help setting up a connection between my ubuntu box and my t630 ... can any one help out?
<Nermal> Shin_Gouki: sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/<mountpoint> ?
<Shin_Gouki> nermal nope
<GDorn> there's really no way to move the local (display 0) X session into a remote session?
<Nermal> Shin_Gouki: very helpful
<X3ndou> can I install an RPM in ubuntu?
<Nermal> X3ndou: you can convert an rpm to a deb using alien
<grayman> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Nermal> !alien
<Shin_Gouki> Nermal here:
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<nalioth> X3ndou: what program are you seeking?
<X3ndou> Openmotif
<nalioth> X3ndou: and there are no ubuntu pkgs?
<X3ndou> nalioth: can't find any
<yaaar> does anybody know why my /boot/grub/menu.lst would have changed between reboots, without my having changed it? The kernel line was changed to have hdb1 instead of hda1....when hdb is (and always has been) a FAT32 windows drive?
<Shin_Gouki> nermal , i need to create a mount command from this: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<Shin_Gouki> Nermal , i need to create a mount command from this: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0, its not on sda
<Ofe> Could someone help a n00b out with connectionspeed-problems? I have 56k external modem with conexant chipset but Ubuntu seems to connect with 9600bps speed. :<
<nalioth> X3ndou: i see plenty when i "apt-cache search motif"
<imterro> hmm, can somone give me the name of a good java compiler, preferably wth an ide?
<nalioth> imterro: eclipse
<FarrisG> Nvidiot: No dice, no matter how I setup the different locations, it always reactivates both interfaces whenever I switch locations
<jteale> imterro: javac?
<X3ndou> nalioth: yes, but none of those are actually openmotif :P
<imterro> eclipse is a couple hundred mb :P
<imterro> i just need somethign quick atm
<nalioth> X3ndou: then d/l the sources and compile it yourself
<imterro> well 108mb or something
<X3ndou> I tried that
<X3ndou> it spit out a whole crapload of errors
<jteale> imterro: JBuilder 2005 foundation
<kemik> nalioth:  you still need javac with eclipse tho... afaik..?
<jteale> imterro: free, around 90mb, reg req
<Nvidiot> FarrisG: weird, it works for me
<kemik> imterro:  something quick? gvim
<Nvidiot> crimsun: any idea ?
<nalioth> X3ndou: such as? join #kubuntu-offtopic and tell me
<crimsun> Nvidiot: not off the top of my head
<X3ndou> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2748
<crimsun> Nvidiot: sorry, I'm preoccupied with ALSA atm
<Nvidiot> crimsun: any idea which logfile would have more details? I don't mind poking around manuals & stuff
<nxv_> are there unrar rar packages for breezy?
<jteale> nxv_: unrar and rar
<jteale> nxv_: one's free ones the rarsoft version
<jteale> nxv_: don't remember which is which
<JustSomeone> Does anyone have docs on how gnome works?
<nxv_> jteale: but can only find unrar-free with my breezy sources.list and it doesnt work for the rar i have
<jteale> nxv_: then try unrar-nonfree
<jteale> nxv_: it's in multiverse
<nxv_> jteale: ok, then i would need an example what lines to add to get multiverser for my breezy sourcelist
<HiddenFly> what program can i use to uncompress rar archive?
<yaaar> does anybody know why my /boot/grub/menu.lst would have changed between reboots, without my having changed it? The kernel line was changed to have hdb1 instead of hda1....when hdb is (and always has been) a FAT32 windows drive?
<jteale> nxv_: just add multiverse
<cream> Is there possible to have icons on the destop while using fluxbox and what is the name of the file viewer in fluxbox ?
<jteale> nxv_: next to where it says univese
<cream> or what can i find it in the list under system?
<nxv_> jteale: are there although breezy-security multiverse sections? or ony breezy multiverse?
<ilangut> i need help setting up a connection between my ubuntu box and my t630 ... can any one help out?
<gearry> I am having some trouble configuring a modem, last time I did this was over 5 years ago
<pitti> nxv_: in theory there is breezy-security for multiverse, but in practice there is not a single update in it
<nxv_> pitti: okay then i will add them 4 future propose
<gearry> my laptop has a winmodem supported by lt_modem, but how do I know which device the modem is attached to?
<jteale> cream I think you're looking for fbdesk http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/fbdesk/
<poningru> woah no one here?
<poningru> anyone need help?
<jteale> yup, sure got quiet
<poningru> brb
<kemik> that's a good thing
<ilangut> i need help setting up a connection between my ubuntu box and my t630 ... can any one help out?
<NoUse> ilangut what kind of connection?
<Nvidiot> I try to help when I know how to do something, but I'm _far_ from a linux guru
<jteale> bluetooth I'm guessing
<vikash> hi
<TiMiDo> hi vikash
<TiMiDo> yeah been a linux guru takes lots of experiences
<moparfan90> hello. i am buying a AMD athlon 64 2800 and a new motherboard. is ubuntu 64-bit alot better then the normal version?
<x_o1> nalioth:  Sorry to bother you.  I am in rescue mode, but xfree86-common won't uninstall.  is there a force switch for apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vikash> suppose i installed an program in /usr/netbeans/bin/program
<Nvidiot> x_o1: -f ?
<nalioth> moparfan90: if you like flash, wmvs and all that eye candy, use 686 kernel on your amd64 box
<vikash> i want it shortcut in applications<accessories
<vikash> how can i do it
<moparfan90> why the 64 bit version is not good?
<TiMiDo> !tell vikash about menu
<nalioth> x_o1: apt-get remove xfree86-common
<vikash> tell me plz
<nalioth> moparfan90: b/c support for flash, movies, and other things just isnt there yet
<nalioth> vikash: look at your private msgs
<zer0`> does anyone else get errors upgrading to firefox 1.0.7 with apt-get ?
<moparfan90> oo
<nxv_> how to convert cue/bin to iso?
<sas171> I can't see the icons in the KDE apps, what's wrong?
<moparfan90> on any distro?
<vikash> how can i see private mesages
<BiSK-8> hello
<nalioth> vikash: they should show up in tabs
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me how 2 upgrade 2 seubuntu?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: what?
<vikash> here no tab
<nalioth> vikash: what client are you using for irc?
<moparfan90> are any distro good for 64 bit and have the sound movie and everything working good?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, to seubuntu,(selinux) security enhanced linux
<vikash> xchat
<vikash> 2.4.4
<BiSK-8> made by the nsa
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vikash about smeg
<nalioth> BiSK-8: there is no upgrading to that
<BiSK-8>  http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/
<BiSK-8> and how can i get it?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: download it
<BiSK-8> thats the problem
<vikash> nalioth i got it
<Nvidiot> moparfan90: no. The problem is flash and those win32codecs are 32-bit and there is no sourcecode, so they can't be recompiled. Until there is a 64-bit version of those, you're stuck
<vikash> ubotu tab is here
<ubotu> ...but tab is already something else...
<CookedGryphon> hi, could someone help me?
<moparfan90> oo
<vikash> tell me about menu
<[LethAL] > CookedGryphon, no, we're here for nothing
<nalioth> vikash: read what ubotu told you
<moparfan90> goes anyone know if quake 4 is going to work on linux?
<CookedGryphon> i have jsut set up my internet via a proxy, and i'vve got firefox working, but can't get the updates to work, or gaim, the gaim problem's cos the port is blocked, and i don't know about the updates problem
<vikash> suppose i installed an ide i want its shortcut in system tools then
<BiSK-8> nalioth, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SELinux
<coobra> why do the computer freez when i try to mont the bastards hehehe
<Nvidiot> CookedGryphon: there is probably an environment var you have to set, something like HTTP_PROXY
<vikash> ok got it thanx
<lars_g> Greetings, anyone here in VERY good terms with ubuntu/debian networking and willing to spend a while with me in /msg? (I can't handle the channel's load right now)
<BooZee> i've downloaded the bin file of java run time environment.. how do i install it ?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: if you have that wiki link, why dont you follow it?
<[LethAL] > CookedGryphon, and http_proxy (They're not the same)
<[LethAL] > :P
<Davi1> Anybody who knows what kernel best suits an Intel EM64T CPU (with hyperthreading)?
<nalioth> BooZee: you might have better luck with this
<nalioth> ubotu: tell BooZee about javadeb
<craig321> hi all
<lars_g> nalioth: Why not make-jpkg for him?
<sas171> Hello, there none of KDE icons in the apps like amaroK. The places are holded but icons are not displayed. What's wrong?
<grayman> how do i change which opengl xorg uses?
<lars_g> Seveas: Would give me a hand?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, but i cant find a download link
<nalioth> lars_g: why not use an packaged for ubuntu deb?
<nalioth> BiSK-8: it's at the bottom of the page
<lars_g> nalioth: Same thing really.
<lars_g> nalioth: I guess you're too busy to give me a hand?
<damo21> crimsun: someone told me u could help with xfce
<nalioth> lars_g: with what?
<BiSK-8> nalioth, no it isnt:::: i cant find it :(
<Davi1> I'm using the AMD64-generic version right now, but only one CPU shows in /proc/cpuinfo.
<nalioth> BiSK-8: search the wiki page for "repositories"
<lars_g> nalioth: I need feedback on a network little trouble but since I'm multitasking, i'd preffer it to be un privvy.
<Nvidiot> Davi1: and you're running an X2 or dualcore/dualcpu opteron?
<lars_g> nalioth: I need to config a system with multiple virtual interfaces, and lots and lots of static routes. and I am deciding how to handle the routes.
<Seveas> Davi1, you need an -smp kernel for hyperthreading
<damo21> im having a problem where xfce doesnt realise there is an old gnome desktop sitting on top of it
<lars_g> but I think I'll do it on my own, a concrete idea is forming on my mind.
<Davi1> No, just a single CPU: Intel 660 (with EM64T and hyperthreading).
<nalioth> lars_g: sorry i've no clue about multithreaded networking
<lars_g> nalioth: Don't worry.
<elad`> http://pastebin.com/382818
<nalioth> Davi1: you need an smp kernel
<vikash> i add programming but still not showing in menu
<benkong2> is there a way to choose an i686 kernel when doing an install? I am on a amd64 3200+ laptop but I want to use the i686 or k8 kernel so that I have flash etc.
<BiSK-8> nalioth, To get the wisdom of pearls, you can place the following lines on your sources.list:
<BiSK-8>   <----- what does that mean?
<Nvidiot> Davi1: as Seveas said, smp kernel
<lars_g> nalioth: Ok, thanks. I will implement my own scripture.
<grayman> how do i change which opengl xorg uses, again?
<nalioth> benkong2: after. choose after
<nalioth> ubotu: tell BiSK-8 about repos
<Nvidiot> benkong2: you can install that after the installation is done
<damo21> grayman: xorg.conf?
<benkong2> ok thanks
<elad`> I can't apt-get upgrade Firefox to 1.07 because of this problem.
<Davi1> Yes, I've been looking for a SMP kernel, but couldn't find one. Only a K8-SMP and AMD64-Xeon. Neither one feel correct?
<grayman> damo21, dont work
<damo21> grayman: sudo nano /etc/xorg.conf
<grayman> damo21, the driver is xglrx but it uses mesa
<Nvidiot> Davi1: hmm, the Xeon might work
<damo21> ok
<grayman> *fglrx
<Davi1> OK... perhaps I should try it out then. Thanks!
<grayman> it refuses to use ati glx
<damo21> grayman: i have ati card... it sux
<Nvidiot> Davi1: trial & error time :)
<Davi1> I suppose! :)
<grayman> yeah
<Nvidiot> Davi1: only 2 kernels to try, not too much work :)
<grayman> the drivers for linux sucks
<damo21> grayman: i dont think ati drivers are up to scratch yet
<holycow> do i report breezy 64 bit installation issues in bugzilla, or is there a section separate just for that release?
<grayman> yes
<grayman> but its possible to run ati glx
<grayman> because other do
<Davi1> Nvidiot: Yes --- I'll do that. Thanks again.
<grayman> and i cant figure out why mine cant
<butcherbird> anyone here manage to apt-get transcode?
<damo21> grayman: i am using the old "radeon" driver for ubuntu
<nalioth> holycow: just do it. they don't discriminate
<mcphail> Has anyone had any success using qemu in Hoary?
<butcherbird> repos in forums not working
<grayman> damo21, fglrx works for me as i said, but still uses mesa as opengl... thats the problem
<grayman> damo21, same for radeon drivers
<damo21> grayman: i dont run games on my computer anymore so i dont really care too much
<andy__> hello, can i ask questions here? i'm just very new to ubuntu...
<elad`> Why can't I upgrade Firefox to 1.07 using apt?
<Nvidiot> andy__: ask away
<Seveas> elad`, because you messed up your system with backports most likely
<grayman> yeah, but i do work with opengl and i'd like to have some acceleration present heh
<grayman> so if anyone knows
<imterro> hey, is there anyway i can find my jdk?
<gearry> how can I tell what device a winmodem is using?
<imterro> or find out where it was installed
<yaaar> does anybody know why my /boot/grub/menu.lst would have changed between reboots, without my having changed it? The kernel line was changed to have hdb1 instead of hda1....when hdb is (and always has been) a FAT32 windows drive?
<gearry> the module loaded with no problems, but I don't know what device it is configured as
<elad`> Seveas, this is a new machine, fresh installation.
<grayman> probably /dev/modem or /dev/somenamehintingthatisamodem
<enkrav> Hi I would  like to know what development tools are included in the standard CD. I have a computer *without* internet but would like to develop for gnome and SDL with ubuntu.
<elad`> Seveas,  http://pastebin.com/382818
<andy__> thx. just wondering how to play mp3 in Rhythmbox...i've installed gstreamer0.8-mad already...but those mp3 files are just dim...
<imterro> anyone?
<grayman> imterro, what you mean find it?
<Nvidiot> andy__: did you look at the RestrictedFormats wiki ?
<gearry> it is not /dev/modem
<deFrysk> imterro, most likely in /usr/lib/
<gearry> in fact I have no devices with modem in the name
<gearry> I am used to using real hardware modems attached to serial ports
<andy__> yes. that's why i did the installation of gstreamer0.8-mad
<grayman> hmmm
<Nvidiot> andy__: hmm, I installed that too, mp3 works for me, but I installed a LOT more than just gstreamer0.8, so I don't know
<grayman> gearry, well when you install drivers for winmodem it usually creats such device
<andy__> o...alrite. thx a lot.
<grayman> and links it to /dev/modem in most cases
<gearry> grayman: hrm, well I loaded the module
<gearry> but I have no such device
<gearry> I will dig around
<andy__> maybe install xmms instead...
<grayman> dunno about your stuff
<damo21> what would be the command for reconfiguring the entire xfce package for ubuntu?
<imterro> can anyone tell me where i can find where i installed my jdk?
<grayman> when i had winmodem it worked this way
<mohkohn> I have downloaded the kernel-patch-uml to get Usermode linux happening. What do I do next.
<Xenguy> damo21: I'd like to know that too...
<vikash> ubuntu updates are very bulky
<mohkohn> damo21, dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<vikash> it daily shows around 80 mb updates
<andy__> and anyone successfully make the nvidia driver work? i just got totally black screen...
<Xenguy> damo21: apparently someone is working on just such a project too, called Xbuntu?
<Nvidiot> andy__: works for me
<mohkohn> with sudo in front!
<damo21> Xenguy: really?
<Nvidiot> vikash: you don't *have* to get all updates :)
<Xenguy> damo21: yep, saw it recently; don't expect it's ready yet tho, so there must be another way in the meantime
<vikash> it daily shows new version of kernel
<andy__> o...again...
<vikash> i removes older one or stores both
<damo21> Xenguy: i just dont know how to set up the X scripts properly i end up with the old gnome desktop sitting on top of the xfce one
<Nvidiot> vikash: it's not as if you'll be hacked right away if you don't update
<vikash> ok
<Xenguy> damo21: it is very do-able, I just don't know the actual answer :-)
<damo21> Xenguy: i had it working perfectly, but then i accidently let nautilus spawn a desktop
<vikash> does it show updates of those packages which r installed or  also for not installed
<damo21> Xenguy: now i cant remove it even after reboot
<Fly_> do you know where can i find the vga option modes for Grub at boot ?
<damo21> Xenguy: xfce is available in the universe packages
<vikash> where is shortcut of ameg
<vikash> i know that i canrun it from terminal
<vikash> but where it is in menu
<demantik_> anybody have Shredder Chess 9 ?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> can anyone tell me how to change my video settings after installation? i get no display after booting and i think it's set to too high of a resolution
<butcherbird> im getting public key is not available for a repo I added how do i force apt-get to update and install?
<mohkohn> How do you patch a kernel? The Ubuntu way.
<Nvidiot> Dolm|SMC|Work: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holycow> mohkohn, its the debian way
<Dolm|SMC|Work> lol..i like your handle Nvidiot
<nalioth> butcherbird: the key is not important, your soft will still install
<demantik_> Dolm|SMC|Work - fglrxconfig being an easy way (ati only?)
<vikash> hey where does the shortcut of smeg exist
<Amaranth> vikash: in hoary it's Applications->System Tools->Smeg Menu Editor
<Dolm|SMC|Work> i'm not sure what card it has, but im sure i selected too high of a resolution
<Amaranth> vikash: if you've installed it
<vikash> i have breezy
<nalioth> vikash: then right click on the menu itself
<mohkohn> Also good holycow :) I seem to find a lot on compiling a kernel but not a simple patch.
<Amaranth> vikash: in breezy it's Applications->System Tools->Applications Menu Editor or right click on the 'Applications' text and choose 'Edit Menus'
<vikash> ok
<BooZee> what IRC chat client are you using?
<vikash> got it
* demantik_ suggests people migrate to Arch Linux :P
<StyXman> anyone else has problems with archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Darknight> hello
<Darknight> I still have a problem with tvtime and my tvtuner under breezy
<Darknight> anyone could help me out?
<Fly_> how can i Translate the 1280x800 resolution in a VGA=xxx  ????
<Darknight> or where I can ask about it?
<Rubin> vlc seems to always just show a blue sceen for videos. am i missing a dri setting or something in xorg?
<demantik_> codec problem?
<StyXman> ah, there it is again
<Rubin> demantik_: vlc doest use codecs does it?
<demantik_> Rubin - yes...
<demantik_> how can it not?
<mcphail> Has anyone had any success using qemu in Hoary?
<Rubin> well, i mean, it impliments its own
<demantik_> it needs some to install...and installs a few itself..
<demantik_> yeah
<jiby> slt! qqun peut m aider sur un p2p?
<nalioth> Rubin: modern wmv files wont play at all in linux
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<demantik_> nalioth - excuse me?
<demantik_> wont play modern wmv?
<Rubin> its a replaytv mpg which vlc can play (at least in windows and other linux boxes)
<holycow> Rubin, and they never will especially if they are drm'd as ms will never licence that out
<nalioth> demantik_: modern wmv codecs are unplayable in linux. Thank you, Bill
<demantik_> nalioth - how modern....wmv9 works for sure..
<elad`> http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4qp.jpg
<Rubin> its not drm
<demantik_> screw vlc anyway, install mplayer :)
<GDorn> oh, look, freenx died on me again.  *sigh*
<demantik_> best player there is
<x_o1> Anyone know the repository for freenx on breezy?
<Rubin> its a non-standard mpg from my replaytv (think tivo) which vlc can play
<Rubin> mplayer doesnt understand the format
<mohkohn> mcphail, I used it to run SUSE 9.1 some time back. A bit slow though.
<Rubin> vlc does this regardless of what files i play
<Ng> ahh, good old tivo files
<gearry> grayman: it was my goof, I was not loading lt_serial
<demantik_> Rubin - doesnt understand which format
<demantik_> Mplayer has played every single video ive thrown at it
<Rubin> demantik_: trust me, please, i know what i'm talking about
<demantik_> Rubin  - im sure you do :)
<Darknight> buuu, nobody want to help with tv tuner?
<drucer> I just installed Ubuntu. I'm pretty impressed! Some problems with sound, but other than that everything seems to work very nicely.
<Rubin> replaytv changed mpg a little for its own use. the vlc team worked to support it. unless mplayer team knows what a replaytv is, it doesnt work :)
<crimsun> Rubin: vlc absolutely uses codecs
<demantik_> screw replaytv :P
<Rubin> does anyone actually know about configuring dri in x?
<nalioth> crimsun: vlc brings its own codecs to play
<mcphail> mohkohn: i think my problems are ubuntu specific, judging by the responses on #qemu. thanks anyway
<trans_err> Rubin: just ask the question
<demantik_> nalioth - not enough though ;)
<crimsun> nalioth: that's because they're compiled in, yes, and those that are compiled in are specified either from upstream or in the source.
<Rubin> trans_err: the question is, how di i figure out why vlc shows only a blue screen
<Rubin> trans_err: i suspect its trying to use dri and its not working..
<nalioth> demantik_: next time you are enjoying your movies, consider the ppc and amd64 users who cant
<crimsun> believe me, I've been busting vlc to compile on all three arches for a week so it'll work with our new ffmpeg
<mohkohn> mcphail, What I meant was I was running Suse 9.1 in qemu on hoary.
<Nvidiot> nalioth: for amd64, couldn't they create a 32-bit chroot for those movies?
<Ng> yes
<nalioth> Nvidiot: from all the trouble i've seen in here, chroot is trouble
<deFrysk> vlc likes aac streams :)
<Hoxzer> :e
<Ng> or just install a 32bit mplayer and associated libraries ;)
<deFrysk> makes me happy
<Hoxzer> :D this like sucks
<Rubin> noone has trouble with vlc and blue screens or has seen it before?
<mcphail> mohkohn: ahh... Were you using the apt package or from the qemu site?
<Nvidiot> thought so :) Still leaves the ppc crowd stuck tho
<Hoxzer> I just installed windows and now the grub wont boot ;//
<mohkohn> At the time the apt-package
<damo21> Xenguy: WOOT FIXED IT
<butcherbird> Hoxzer: heh
<Nvidiot> Hoxzer: windows overwrites the bootloader. Boot from a linux floppy/cd and rewrite grub
<nalioth> Hoxzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioth> Nvidiot: little more to it than that
<Hoxzer> nalioth: thx verry much
<deFrysk> windows will always try to take control
<mohkohn>     http://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/52/QEMU_System_Emulation.pdf
<Hoxzer> ;/ sucks
<damo21> Hoxzer: yeah scares u doesnt it.... stupid windows
<trans_err> Rubin: have you tried just using mplayer instead?
<gigaclon> what package has libavformat.so
<mcphail> mohkohn: i'm trying to get Windows in a (ahem) window. i don't think the ubuntu package allows this.
<mcphail> mohkohn: I'll check out that link. Thanks
<damo21> mcphail: i dont blame ubuntu for disabling windows
<mohkohn> mcphail, how much RAM?
<damo21> :P
<grayman> ok
<mcphail> mohkohn: 512MB
<mohkohn> It won't be a case of disabling windows. Linux isn't discriminatory.
<grayman> i got what was the problem with fglrx
<damo21> i know mohkohn :P
<Rubin> trans_err: mplayer isnt what i need working
<grayman> you need to use 386 and 686 kernel
<damo21> windows is so primitive, it cant even boot off a partition located past 1024 blocks
<mcphail> mohkohn: the version in ubuntu is buggy and crashes when installing windows. i've been using the compiled version from the qemu site
<grayman> *and not 686
<Dolm|SMC|Work> how do i get to a command prompt? it's not giving me any options at bootup, it just starts loading and tries to start the gui
<Answer> damo21: if you use grub for a bootloader, you can put the partition anywhere.
<mohkohn> IMHO windows xp will struggle with that in qemu. Emulation is intensive. Thanks for the tip. I was going to try it my self with windows xp.
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: applications > system tools > terminal
<mcphail> mohkohn: Unfortunately, it consistently hangs the whole system after running for about 9 minutes. major drag...
<damo21> Answer: yeah, thats cool... have u ever tried that sometimes it hangs though and only works every second boot
<Dolm|SMC|Work> im not getting any gui, the screen goes blank when it tries to load
<sorush20> how the hell do I get rid of the msn messenger on the xp pc..
<butcherbird> Dolm|SMC|Work: alt-ctrl-f1 or f2 or.. etc
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: hit ctrl-alt-f3 and log it
<mohkohn> I want to watch in fascination as an unprotected windows system gets owned from the comfort of ubuntu. I think it takes less than 20 minutes now!
<Answer> damo21: Yeah, I also made a custom ntldr that did the same thing.
<Answer> damo21: I used a cool program called OSLoader2000 or something like that, it allows arbitrary selection of partitions
<Dolm|SMC|Work> log it?
<holycow> hey guys, what is the status of the unichrome project within xorg/ubuntu ... are unichrome drivers properly gpld/licenced or are devs staying away from that project?  is unichrome supported in ubuntu in any way?
<Hendric2> bwahahahaha
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: sorry typo . log in
<Hendric2> im on mirc-breezy
<Dolm|SMC|Work> ahh..ok tnx
<mohkohn> mcphail, Does the qemu compiled from the site work better?
<damo21> Answer: i think i know why.... Windows likes to see itself having the boot flag active but maybe grub sets it too late
<damo21> Answer: so it only works the next boot
<damo21> :D
<mcphail> mohkohn: that _is_ with the compiled version! I didn't use the hoary version because of warning over the site that XP will not work.
<imterro> hmmm how would i run a .jar file
<mcphail> It is, however, supposed to be "fixed" in the latest versions
<imterro> java -jar filename?
<Hoxzer> hmmm...
<Hoxzer> I have UBCD can I just install Grub from it?
<crimsun> imterro: yes
<damo21> Hoxzer: i think so
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you may repair grub in any way you choose
<mcphail> mohkohn: what's more, the current versions have a plugin which should run guest OSs at near normal speeds
<mohkohn> Sorry. I must be a bit slow.
<mohkohn> I'll have to go back to the site.
<damo21> Hoxzer: u might want to fix grub before u reboot!
<Dolm|SMC|Work> Nalioth: at the "boot:" prompt, what do i type to log in? (sorry for the nooblar questions here)
<mcphail> mohkohn: I'd be keen toknow if anyone else is having the same problems as me
<imterro> crimsun, it tells me, 'java: command cannot be found'
<Hoxzer> god damn :D
<crimsun> imterro: do you have a JRE or JDK installed?
<Hoxzer> seems like I dont have a live CD ;//
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: you shouldnt have a "boot" prompt if you hit ctrl-alt-f3
<imterro> i have jdk installed
<Hoxzer> what the fuck im supose to do ;D
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you can watch your tongue, please
<Ofe> hey umm.. this may be a bit stupid question but I'll ask it anyway. How do you install packages with Ubuntu? I downloaded scanmodem.gz and now I don't know how to use it. -.-
<TiMiDo> Ofe, sudo apt-get install package
<butcherbird> Hoxzer: if you dont have a livecd you can always create a floppy from grub website
<Hoxzer> butcher: and with that?
<TiMiDo> ofe gunzip file.gz and then gzip file.gz and then tar zxvf tar.gz
<damo21> ohhh grub website! thats cool
<butcherbird> ;p
<imterro> crimsun, i have jdk 1.5.0_04d installed
<crimsun> imterro: did you modify your $PATH?
<nalioth> Hoxzer: you can have grub recreate your /mbr grub
<Hoxzer> ok.,.
<Hoxzer> will do it
<imterro> crimsun, no
<imterro> i just went sh jdk file name
<damo21> Hoxzer: just type sudo grub /mbr
<imterro> it installed
<Dolm|SMC|Work> nalioth: when i het cntrl-alt-f3 i get a red screen for lilo that has the one image "Linux" and a prompt below it that says boot:
<imterro> then i tried java -jar file name
<imterro> and it wouldnt work
<TiMiDo> how can i start kde with startx?
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: you need to boot to the blank screen
<TiMiDo> startx kde?
<Ofe> TiMiDo: umm.. why it has to be that hard? o.O gunzip, gzip and tar?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> i tried it at the blank screen and got nothing
<crimsun> imterro: so is the jdk in your $HOME?
<grayman> immetro, need to set your path then
<damo21> Hoxzer: that should put grub back in the master boot record
<GDorn> Ofe:  it's not that hard.  use synapse instead of downloading source or binaries
<imterro> crimsun, how do i do that?
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: then choose the rescue boot option
<Dolm|SMC|Work> wait a minute, i just got the ogin screen ...but it's all messy colors lol
<Dolm|SMC|Work> there is no rescue boot option
<damo21> Hoxzer: i remember from back in the days when i had dual booting system
<damo21> :D
<imterro> well in /usr/dev
<Ofe> GDorn: ok, I'll try to find scanmodem with synapse. thanks.
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: then log in
<crimsun> imterro: prepend the path to java in your $PATH
<imterro> crimsun,  i dont understand, sorry
<hutgyrr> if im running a traceroute and * * * comes across on one line. What exactly does this mean?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> lol..i can barely make anything out, its distorted and all purple
<damo21> I cant believe no one has improved the ati drivers enough to have composite translucency effects
<grayman> immetro, add it in you .bash_profile
<grayman> *your
<BiSK-8> when i try to play a file on totem it says: Failed to create a GStreamer play object. Please check your GStreamer installation.
<imterro> grayman, i dont know how to do that
<damo21> :( i might have to buy a cheapo nvidia 3d card just to get translucency
<BiSK-8> what can i do?
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: hit ctrl-alt-f3 and you should have a readable text terminal
<hutgyrr> i know its a firewall but is it ICMP traffic its blocking or what?
<yaaar> has anybody around here had trouble with /boot/grub/menu.lst changing without your interaction?
<damo21> How can i donate money to Ubuntu/Edubuntu ?
<grayman> immetro, add that PATH=/path/to/java/bin:"${PATH}"
<imterro> grayman, crimsun ?
<sbn> Hey, i just run the installer of ubuntu, and i installed it on my second hd
<sbn> and now i want that
<sbn> only when i setup in the bios the second drive as first boot
<imterro> grayman,  to what, and how?
<sbn> that it boots ubuntu, so with out a bootloader, is that posible?
<damo21> sbn: use grub
<sbn> damo21 thats the problem i don't realy understand the installtion of that
<abyss_> lo where i can get the SDLDrv ?
<damo21> sbn can i pvt msg u
<abyss_> !sdldrv
<ubotu> abyss_: I give up, what is it?
<sbn> d33p_ sure
<Xenguy> damo21: How did you fix it then?
<sbn> damo21 sure, msg me
<damo21> Xenguy: i forgot to run xfdesktop
<damo21> haha
<Xenguy> hehe
<Rounin> Hi.... I just had a seriousl problem installing the new preview release... When it go around to installing the kernel, it aborted, saying it couldn't isntall the initrd
<Rounin> Now I'm using 5.04... Can I upgrade it to the new preview release somehow?
<damo21> Xenguy: xfce is awesome!! i LOVE the customisable menu and window buttons
<Rounin> I love XFCE as well
<BiSK-8> rpunin:read the topic
<BiSK-8> Rounin:read the topic
<Dolm|SMC|Work> whats the default root password?
<Rounin> Thanks BiSK-8... This installation failure though, is that a common bug, or did I just use a bad CD?
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: there is none.
<damo21> Rounin yeah u can
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Dolm|SMC|Work about root
<damo21> probably in synaptic
<Dolm|SMC|Work> with the regular login i have no write access to xorg.conf
<bloodnik> How come the package transcode is not available?
<Rounin> Hang on Dolm
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: read your priv msg from ubotu
<scanwinder> whenever i try to open a file with vlc thru nautilus, i get the following error... Could not add application to the application database
<abyss_> where i can get the SDLDrv.so?
<WhiteRabbit> !partitioning
<ubotu> WhiteRabbit: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<WhiteRabbit> ubotu, K Pasta! C Hoblo!
<ubotu> I don't know, WhiteRabbit
<sepmike> anyone know if a text based browser that handles java pages?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> aha, ok, so i need to run gedit with sudo
<nalioth> sepmike: java or javascript?
<WhiteRabbit> searcher`, vim
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: yes
<Dolm|SMC|Work> thanks so much Nalioth
<sepmike> javascript
<Karbonade> my wireless card doesnt work on ubuntu :(
<sbn> my onboard doesn't work neither
<sbn> stupid SiS
<Hoxzer> eh ;/
<nalioth> sepmike: visit links.twibright.com and compile the source you find there enabling javascript
<Hoxzer> can I make grub floppy in windows?
<sepmike> thanks nalioth
<Frem_> Karbonade: what wifi card do you have?
<Karbonade> a buffalo
<Marilyn> wahts the german channel
<damo21> Hoxzer: ok i see ur problem u cant access your linux ur in windows?
<sepmike>  nalioth for shell that is?
<Karbonade> but on the buffalo site it says it's only supported on win :s
<Marilyn> can me anybody send his apt sources.list
<nalioth> sepmike: yes, but you can alse enable graphics in that source build
<Dolm|SMC|Work> ok, I'm getting a Gtk-Warning **| cannot open display
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Marilyn about sources
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: what are you trying to do?
<sepmike> ahh it's prepackaged with slackware that I'm running on the other machine
<Frem_> Karbonade: You've tried ndiswrapper, right?
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi, how can I configure the sensitivity of my trackpad on my laptop? With the mouse configuration, I can change the sensitivity of the mouse, but not the trackpad.
<Dolm|SMC|Work> i need to change the display settings so i can load the desktop
<Karbonade> ndiswrapper ? what's that ?
<damo21> Marilyn: open synaptic package manager go to repositories
<Karbonade> i'm not really familiar with linux yet :s
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the VESA driver
<sbn> Can some one explain howto install grub to me?
<damo21> sbn yes go to ur pvt
<sepmike> nalioth you rock, it works a charm
<Frem_> Karbonade: it's a kernel module that will allow you to use a Windows XP wifi driver and use it under Linux.
<ggeller> sbn: man grub-install
<sbn> I can't run the os now
<Karbonade> aah, where do i find that ?
<sbn> because i'v eno bootloader
<sbn> or so
<sbn> it wount load os
<ilangut> can anyone help with a bluetooth prob?
<damo21> sbn how many hdd?
<sbn> 2
<sbn> its installed on the second
<nalioth> sepmike: it is lightning fast in graphics mode
<damo21> windows on hda, linux hdb?
<sbn> yes
<MikeStyle> hey us anyone here that can help me
<Frem_> Karbonade: it might be preinstalled with your system, not sure. open a term and type ndiswrapper
<sepmike> graphics mode in shell?
<sepmike> really?
<Dolm|SMC|Work> nailoth: are you just smarter than hell or do you see the same issues over and over? :P
<nalioth> sepmike: if you've compiled with graphics and javascript support
<damo21> sbn easiest way: swap the hdd's boot into linux, install grub
<nalioth> Dolm|SMC|Work: some of both
<sepmike> awesome, I didn't compile, it was just prepackaged in slackware
<concept10> Anyone attempting to get the Google Webcast?
<sepmike> so I'm not sure if graphics was compiled or not
<sbn> but, what should i type when installing grub?
<nalioth> sepmike: then you may not have javascript capability, then, either
<damo21> ubuntu?
<sepmike> yeah
<sbn> yes
<sepmike> I do have javascript
<deadcat> i am having problem with zd1211 wireless usb driver on my friend's machine.. it loads the driver but iwconfig doesnt show. on my debian box. it shows since it also loads the firmware. any idea?
<sepmike> I just tried it
<Ofe> GDorn: can't find "scanmodem" with synaptic. :)
<MikeStyle> hey...uhm well yesterday i upgraded to breezy and when i rebooted my xorg didnt work, so i did all i could, reconfigured xorg and stuff...and today when i boot all i get is a blank screen after boot, and then it throws me back into command line...what should i do? my kdm isnt working :(
<ilangut> can anyone help with a bluetooth prob? having problems connecting my ubuntu box with my t630
<Frem_> Karbonade: do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<damo21> well, u just install grub into the mbr of the linux hdd
<cantona> why there is no ld.so.conf?
<sbn> but that is
<sbn> (hdb,2)
<sbn> or what?
<damo21> So: unplug them and swap them around
<damo21> :D
<MikeStyle> ...
<Karbonade> Frem_: ndiswrapper: command not found
<damo21> well, u can put grub anywhere but its easier in the mbr of the disk u are booted into
<BiSK-8> iilangut: look at the pm
<Frem_> Karbonade: Did you try running it with sudo? If that does not work either, just apt-get install ndiswrapper
<MikeStyle> ...
<ilangut> im there :)
<BiSK-8> did u read?
<BiSK-8> then answer
<damo21> sbn: can u boot into linux?
<Karbonade> i tried, but couldn't find it
<sbn> no
* Answer who said my name
<sbn> it says something about os not ...
<Karbonade> also apt-get install doesn't work
* MikeStyle is a sad panda...
<sorush20> is evolution available for xp
<esac> who. i cd /mnt and then i do an "ls" and it just hangs there. any idea ?
<dazzed> how do i install packages i have downloaded with synaptic using terminal?
<deadcat> i am having problem with zd1211 wireless usb driver on my friend's machine.. it loads the driver but iwconfig doesnt show. on my debian box. it shows since it also loads the firmware. any idea?
<Karbonade> (does it have to be connected to internet to use the apt-get ?)
<dazzed> dpkg-deb....?
<Frem_> Karbonade: yes!
<deadcat> Karbonade: no. if you have a cd
<Concord_Dawn> can anyone tell me how to install XML support for PHP5?
<damo21> sbn: if u are in Windows now, get a freeware partition editor so u can set the boot flag of hdb to be active
<MikeStyle> does anyone know why my xorg/kdm suddenly stopped working after i made the upgrade to breezy?
<Karbonade> inserted the cd ...
<dazzed> whats the commmand to install packages in terminal...
<jscarmo> \join manaus
<Hoxzer> :D
<MikeStyle> dazzed, sudo apt-get install packagename
<jscarmo> \join #manaus
<Karbonade> now what ?
<dazzed> MikeStyle: i already have the packages i just need to install
<jscarmo> \join #manaus
<jscarmo> hello
<damo21> sbn: the easiest way to install a bootloader is to somehow boot into linux
<BiSK-8> how can i search apt-get for something?
<sbn> damo21 but the problem is when i install ubuntu
<MikeStyle> what is the package extension... .deb?
<sbn> that i don't know what to type or so
<cantona> anyone can tell why twhy there is no /etc/ld.so.conf in ubuntu?
<sbn> or choise
<ilangut> can anyone help with a bluetooth prob? having problems connecting my ubuntu box with my t630
<BiSK-8> hey man
<Karbonade> i'm not able to connect it to internet now, but i can transfer files from this pc to my ubuntu with a usb-stick
<MikeStyle> dazzed tell me the package name
<BiSK-8> i pmd u
<BiSK-8> whay dont u answer
<BiSK-8> ?
<Frem_> BiSK-8: apt-cache search package
<damo21> sbn: did u install ubuntu successfully, or u want to do it again?
<ilangut> i can't
<sbn> damo21 well, it install successfully but if i set second harddisk to boot
<BiSK-8> what???
<sbn> he says something about os can't be loaded
<ilangut> donno .. i just can't .... blocked by server
<damo21> yeah, ok sbn u need to set the "Active" flag in your boot partition on hdb
<jscarmo> \server irc.manaus.br
<bipolar> Maybe someone here can help me. I've got a dell 600m laptop w/ port replicator. The strange thing is that if I plug speakers into the port on the replicator then the "master" volume control can no longer control the volume. It's like the output is fixed. I have to use the volume contol on the speakers. Does anyone have any idea how I can get this to work as expected?
<kris> nal lo sekarang dmn?
<jscarmo> \chanserv
<sbn> damo21 and howto?
<damo21> sbn.... use linux fdisk
<MikeStyle> guys...really big problem here......after i upgraded to breezy my kdm/xorg isnt working so i have no display manager.....and im not really good with command line so i really need help getting my xorg/kdm back working...can ANYONE help?
<deadcat> i am having problem with zd1211 wireless usb driver on my friend's machine.. it loads the driver but iwconfig doesnt show. on my debian box. it shows since it also loads the firmware. any idea?
<Hoxzer> any ideas how do I make "=" with U.S.A keyboard settings?
<kris> he konco2 sampeyan ngomong nopo? kulo mboten ngertos
<deadcat> Hoxzer: press =
<topyli> hehe
<damo21> sbn: OK: boot off the Ubuntu cdrom
<jscarmo> \server irc.manaus.br 667
<duce_> hey there, I am searching for a good pacman clone. does anyone know one?
<damo21> go to a terminal window
<damo21> u run "fdisk /dev/hdb"
<bipolar> MikeStyle, you need to find out why it's failing. log into a console and check the xorg log file in /var/log
<kris> what???
<topyli> Hoxzer: hard to say since you don't tell us what sort of keyboard you have. usually i just hit keys blindly until i find the correct one :)
<MikeStyle> bipolar, wuts the command to do that
<kris> daancok
<concept10> what is the best way to watch real streams?  moziila-mplayer not working, vlc not working for me
<deFrysk> duce_, njam rules
<sbn> damo21 ok will try that
<Whistler> who #kedes
<sbn> bbl
<Whistler> srry
<Hoxzer> topyli: I cant find it :D
<concept10> !ntfs
<Hoxzer> I have scandinavian
<duce_> deFrysk: thx, I'll try
<damo21> Wait sbn
<lemics_> does someone know how to shut adt746x down ?
<damo21> u know how to use fdisk?
<MikeStyle> .......
<damo21> "m" for help inside fdisk ok sbn :)
<duce_> deFrysk: hm, in which source can I find njam? I am on a live CD at the moment to show ubuntu to my sister
<topyli> concept10: i use the real player for that :)
<kris> what are u talking about guys? I don't understand at all
<bipolar> MikeStyle, use 'less' so.... less path/to/log/file
<MikeStyle> bipolar...huh?>
<GDorn> how would I know if I have my nvidia drivers actually working?  lspci reports that the driver's in use, but the card is "unknown chipset"
<Hoxzer> ...:D tell me
<kris>  halo.......! are u still alive guys?
<ProN00b> how do i make like transparent output of logs and stuff on the desktop, like you see it on screenshots ?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, "less" is a program that will display text files so you can scroll around and read them.
<MikeStyle> ok
<Hoxzer> where I can find = button in scandinavian keyboard if I have U.S.A's keyboard settings?
<deFrysk> duce_, its not on the livecd
<deFrysk> sorry
<MikeStyle> bipolar, i dont know the path to the log file
<bipolar> MikeStyle, the log file for X is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kris> hei hox! are u myfriend?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, all your log files are in /var/log
<duce_> deFrysk: thats clear, but I can't find it with apt-cache search njam also. (after apt-get update)
<Hoxzer> I found it!
<topyli> \o/
<butcherbird> easy way to install transcode on hoary?
<duce_> deFrysk: So, I found it in the universe tree
<MikeStyle> ok bipolar, im in the log now what
<kerute> hello
<damo21> Hoxzer: unlikely anyone here would know that!
<bipolar> MikeStyle, look for errors. they start with (EE)
<kerute> how do i tell kubuntu live cd to use vesa and not ati drivers ?
<MikeStyle> bipolar...i see a few WW
<bipolar> MikeStyle, you should be able to follow the log as it starts X. Look for anything "weird"... vague I know.
<Whistler> kerute sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bipolar> MikeStyle, (WW)'s are just warnings. usualy harmless
<AilleantSian> is there anywhere that I can see the device support of breezy ?
<MikeStyle> bipolar. ive never had to do this before so i have no idea what to look for
<Whistler> kerute you need to edit this file
<kerute> Whistler: i tried but after doing it i miss modelines
<kerute> not with gedit but with nano :)
<Whistler> kerute then i do not know
<kerute> ok no pb
<bipolar> MikeStyle, type in "/(EE)" and hit enter. that will search for (EE). hit "/" <enter> to find the next one.
<MikeStyle> bipolar-"fatal sever error, could not open default font "fixed"
<bipolar> MikeStyle, bingo
<MikeStyle> bipolar, what does that mean
<bipolar> MikeStyle, if you want to learn more, google search for that error. :) If you're lazy I'll do it for you. :P
<MikeStyle> bipolar..im on command line. no internet client
<MikeStyle> so if you could...it would be great :)
<damo21> The only thing worth retaining from DOS is "alias cls="clear"
<netdur> today the "computer" icon start to appear on desktop, CD and DVD devices disapear... when I insert media, nothing mount, but I could burn DVDs... what going on?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, no prob. first, try running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" see if that clears it up.
<deadcat> i am having problem with zd1211 wireless usb driver on my friend's machine.. it loads the driver but iwconfig doesnt show. on my debian box. it shows since it also loads the firmware. any idea?
<j5y> Where do i download my Hoary kernel source (2.6.10) with out using apt-get?
<Hoxzer> hmmmmmmmmmmmm :D
<deadcat> j5y: packages.ubuntu.{com,org}
<j5y> thnx
<damo21> netdur: wait until tomorrow maybe it will go back
<Hoxzer> maybe I just should go and install my cd burner to my mothers comp and burn live cd with it :D
<damo21> :P
<bipolar> I really wish that ubuntu would fall back on a vga vesa X if X failed to start normaly. that would make newbes a lot more comfortable.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, i already ran that, and reconfigured xorg-common and xserver-xorg-core as well, no cigar.
<lovebug356> Is there any way to get a list of the files to download when you do an update?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ok. let me see....
<netdur> damo21, known issue then... okay
<deadcat> lovebug356: ya. watch whats being downloaded
<lovebug356> I need a list the url's from the file's
<MikeStyle> bipolar, the log file told me i should run apt-get install x-window-system-core...when i type that though it gives me a message about using -f...
<bipolar> MikeStyle, oh!
<deadcat> lovebug356: /var/cache/apt/archives
<bipolar> MikeStyle, "apt-get -f install"
<MikeStyle> ok
<bipolar> MikeStyle, something didn't finish installing
* damo21 LOVES xfce
<lovebug356> deadcat:I have a PC not connected to the internet
<MikeStyle> bipolar-651 files not upgraded O_o
<lovebug356> deadcat: I want to download the files needed on a other PC (windows/linux) and then install them on the linux machine
<x_o1> Is there a good tutorial on *using* freenx on Ubuntu?  I've got it installed on both ends, but am unclear as to what client I use to connect, whether I need to install SSH keys before hand, etc.  Is there a quick HOWTO for this?
<damo21> lovebug: thats strange, then the irc characters are levitating between us without the internet?
<deadcat> lovebug356: run apt-get what ever, then copy the entire /var/cache/apt/archives to the other machine
<bipolar> MikeStyle, thats ok. now run "apt-get dist-upgrade -u -y --force-yes" the -y and --force-yes just make it not ask any questions.
<arnie_> hello
<MikeStyle> bipolar...i got a message in trying to install -f....errors...broken pipe....
<tommeren> How do I install software, first time i ame using ubuntu
<HiddenFly> if i buy a usb printer that is supported in windows/mac by its manufacturer and is controlled via its drivers (printerhead cleaning, changing of cartridge etc), does it work fine in ubuntu and am i able to do all that too?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, what package is it stuck on?
<deadcat> tommeren: click the icon with the package
<lovebug356> deadcat: but if I just wan't to download the package's on a windows machine?
<MikeStyle> bipolar...kdelibs
<tommeren> avast4server-2.0.0-1.i586.rpm
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ahh... sounds like a broken package.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, what do you reccomend i do?
<tommeren> ? Bioplar
<sktrdie_> help
<bipolar> MikeStyle, remove it. "apt-get remove kdelibs"
<sktrdie_> I can't get vlc installed
<bipolar> MikeStyle, if you want kde, you can install it again later
<jason_ukfsn> HiddenFly - the best way to check if a printer is supported under Linux is to take a look at http://www.linuxprinting.org/ or check with the manufacturer
<bipolar> MikeStyle, when it's done removeing kdelibs and any packages that depend on it, run the dist upgrade line again.
<MikeStyle> bipolar... kdecore has unmet dependancies
<sktrdie_> when I try "apt-get install vlc" I get unmet dependecies, something about broken packages, and packages that wont be isntalled, whats the deal with this?
<HiddenFly> jason_ukfsn: ok thanks
<bipolar> MikeStyle, hold on....
<MikeStyle> ok
<joelburton> hi, all. have a apt-get question. i've read (at http://www.mneylon.com/blog/archives/2005/09/25/skype-on-breezy/) how to fix the existing skype package to work with breezy. however, i can't figure out how to download it so i can fix it. `apt-get install -d -f skype` tells me about the incompatibility; i don't see any way to "force download" the package.
<jason_ukfsn> HiddenFly: note that there are utilities available for various makes of printers to manage them (ie cleaning and aligning heads etc) which are independant of the manufacturer.
<jason_ukfsn> What printer is it
<bipolar> MikeStyle, "apt-get remove libqt3-mt" that will remove every kde package.
<x_o1> Can someone tell me the command they use to run freenx as a client?  After I apt-get install freenx on both client and server, do I need to follow any additional steps?
<HiddenFly> jason_ukfsn: ok, i havent bought one yet, im considering in buying one
<bipolar> MikeStyle, if it gives you an error again, "apt-get -f install"
<jason_ukfsn> what one are you considering? Perhaps someone here uses it
<atripathi> goodevening all
<MikeStyle> couldnt find package libqt3-md bipolar
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<bipolar> MikeStyle, it's libqt3-mt
<pmjdebruijn> I'm fiddling with vncserver, but when I start a session in there, I always get a different GTK theme than I have in GNOME, how can I adjust that?
<HiddenFly> jason_ukfsn: i just wanted to know how they work in average, i havent looked up any yet, im just going to do that next :)
* atripathi wonders how to greet at 12 midnight
<sleepie> hey
<sktrdie_> when I try "apt-get install vlc" I get unmet dependecies, something about broken packages, and packages that wont be isntalled, whats the deal with this?
<MikeStyle> bipolar...unmet dependancies
<Amaranth> sktrdie_: breezy?
<Hoxzer> ok, can somebody tell me how should I get grub floppy?
<lsuactiafner> atripathi : /EXEC -o date
<MikeStyle> it tells me to do apt-get -f install again but when i do that it says broken package again....bipolar...
<bipolar> MikeStyle, this box doesn't have public ssh access does it? I could log in and clean it up.
<Ubuntu> st
<MikeStyle> bipolar...dell inspiron 5100 laptop on command line mode...i dunno
<bipolar> MikeStyle, are you behind a router?
<sleepie> i would like to know if there's some program like msn messenger wich suport webcam?
<MikeStyle> bipolar, no
<bipolar> MikeStyle, dial up?
<MikeStyle> bipolar, no high speed
<atripathi> ubuntu rocks! but still I feel there could have been some more binaries provided by default
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ok. at home?
<MikeStyle> bipolar, yes
<Ubuntu> !tcl
<ubotu> Ubuntu: I give up, what is it?
<Ubuntu> Someone help me?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, what does "ifconfig eth0" tell you?
<Ubuntu> How can I install TCL too my Ubuntu System ?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, looking for your IP addres
<jo_> slt
<nalioth> Ubuntu: use synaptic
<Ubuntu> ok
<jo_> are you french
<MikeStyle> bipolar, 68.8.61.138
<sleepie> any portuguese people?
<sleepie> i would like to know if there's some program like msn messenger which suport webcam?
<nalioth> sleepie: en #ubuntu-pt
<sleepie> thks
<HiddenFly> anyone here familiar with HP PhotoSmart 7450 printer?
<pmjdebruijn> sleepie, gaim-vv, but it's highly experimental
<bipolar> MikeStyle, "sudo passwd root" and set the password to 12345. I can log in and fix it.
<jo_> french because y don't good speak english
<Hoxzer> can I make grub floppy in windows some how?
<sleepie> hum
<bipolar> MikeStyle, scratch that. I don't think ssh allows root logins
* mcphail wonders if MikeStyle will be daft enough...
<MikeStyle> bipolar...done
<atripathi> does sudo work on other distros too?
<sktrdie_> Amaranth: yes Breezy
<sleepie> so still there limitation in the use of webcam in ubuntu?
<nalioth> atripathi: yes, if you set it up
<slept> Hoxzer, yes google for the image you can do it with dd
<[LethAL] > atripathi, yes, but not normally installed iirc
<jo_> are you frencc
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: I think gnomemeeting supports webcams
<jo_> are you french
<Hoxzer> slept: dd?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ok. I'm in
<Amaranth> sktrdie_: hrm, paste the output from apt/synaptic somewhere and see if someone else can help, i need to get to class now, sorry
<MikeStyle> bipolar ok
<sktrdie_> ok
<MikeStyle> bipolar...now what
<mcphail> MikeStyle: tell me you haven't opened root access to the whole world?????
<deadcat> cls
<jo_> fuck off
<sktrdie_> thnx
<[LethAL] > Language
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<atripathi> I saw a very nice book o'r Fedora by Sam's. Any for Ubuntu?
<MikeStyle> mcphail, right after he logged in i changed it back, im not dumb
<lovebug356>  Where is the make.conf file in Ubuntu?
<sleepie> yes but i prefer using it in some program where i could add my hotmail account like msn messenger and conect the webcam when i like. jason_ukfsn
<deadcat> lovebug356: this aint gentoo
<mcphail> MikeStyle: is he the only one? ;p
<Amaranth> nalioth: Best to give a warning first.
<bipolar> MikeStyle, wow... this is a mess.
<x_o1> Anyone here using nxclient?  What do you do to run it, no man page and cannot find examples anywhere.
<grndslm> soo...i just changed the hoary repositories to breezy repos...after i update, what's the difference between doing a regular upgrade and a "dist-upgrade"???
<MikeStyle> mcphail, yes
<bipolar> MikeStyle, give me a min or two.
<joelburton> is there a way to "force download" of a package using apt tools?
<MikeStyle> bipolar...well i am a bit of a sloppy guy
<slept> Hoxzer, try dd --help, there is a windows version for that aswell
<MikeStyle> mcphail, i believe so
<atripathi> joel yes
<atripathi> see synaptic
<lovebug356> deadcat: isn't that a linux option and available in all distro's? How can I set allround optimalizations for compiling?
<deadcat> lovebug356: edit the makefiles or something
<atripathi> it asks if you want to just download the package(s)
<MikeStyle> even if someone does come into my system, the state it is in right now all they could do is rf me, in which case i would format and reinstall
<slept> joelburton, apt-get --help
<grndslm> soo...i just changed the hoary repositories to breezy repos...after i update, what's the difference between doing a regular upgrade and a "dist-upgrade"???
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: I am not a MSN user however a quick google turns up aMSN - http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
<sleepie> yes i've used
<sleepie> adn used mercury which is better than amsn
<joelburton> slept: apt-get --help doesn't show an option to force download; "apt-get -d -f install skype" still fails if the dependencies aren't met
<robbkidd> ubuntuforums.org down?
<deFrysk> dist-upgrade also downloads new packages if the deps require this
<grndslm> robbkidd, no
<deFrysk> upgrade does not
<Hoxzer> wonderful :D
<j5y> how do i install .dsc files?
<Hoxzer> fucking great
<sleepie> but still not having suport to webcam jason_ukfsn
<Hoxzer> can't find image
* robbkidd curses the ambiguous connection refused error.
<grndslm> deFrysk, thanks
<nalioth> Hoxzer: have we not mentioned language in here? it doesnt help at all
<deFrysk> dist-upgrade also deletes packages if the deps require this
<damo21> haha
<lemics_> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y297/the_DarkStranger/Linux_Penguins_Madagascar.jpg
<MikeStyle> bipolar...what is wrong with everything
<joelburton> atripathi: don't see any option in synaptic to download something where deps are broken; am i missing something?
<deFrysk> :>
<bipolar> MikeStyle, yeah. it looks like the kde packages are fubar. I think I have it cleaned up. do you want to keep kde or use gnome?
<slept> joelburton, the dependencies are there for a reason , why should it work when you force things
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: I think you need to compile amsn to add video support and make sure you have kernel support (probably just modprobe the relevant module)
<MikeStyle> kde
<joelburton> slept: i have a good reason; i need to change the package.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, kde please
<atripathi> When u apply u get the option. Try looking there
<MikeStyle> i installed the 3.5 beta key already
<topyli> j5y: you don't, they are just text files if i understand you correctly
<atripathi> apply the changes i mean
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ok. I think I got it. It's upgrading now.
<MikeStyle> ok
<sleepie> jason_ukfsn thks for your help, but compiling is not an option for me, i'm newbie in linux :)
<lewiss> slept: im having a similar problem, the dependancy issue is due to ubutu post fixing their packages. this causes the packagemanager to barf
<MikeStyle> sleepie
<grayman> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<MikeStyle> sleepie, compiling is very easy
<damo21> Thankyou everyone who helped me earlier.... u guys r great :-) also glad i could help a few ppl
<atripathi> joel u can also fix the packages in synaptic. See Edit menu option
<joelburton> atripathi: i don't get any options. choosing to upgrade my existing skype fails with a dependency-unmet error. don't get any option to just-download it.
<slept> Hoxzer, maybe you don't need a grub floppy you can boot from a live cd and chroot in your system and install grub or make a grub floppy
<sleepie> lol for you MikeStyle
<MikeStyle> sleepie, cd to dir>./configure>make>make install
<MikeStyle> thats it
<sleepie> hum
<atripathi> joel are u using hoary ?
<MikeStyle> its just 4 basic commands
<damo21> Hoxzer... still having trouble with grub?
<j5y> topyli: i have tried to download the linux-source-2.6.10... and i have a diff.gz file a dsc file and a orig.tar.gz, but how do i install the file?
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: compiling a package isn't so hard. If there is already a debian/ubuntu package available just apt-get source <packagename> and alter the configuration in the debian/rules file
<joelburton> atripathi: i don't need to fix my packages; i need to download one package to make a change to it (as described at http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?p=169829&highlight=#169829; to edit the skype package dependencies)
<joelburton> atripathi: no, breezy
<sleepie> ok
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: then run dpkgbuild
<Hoxzer> damo21: yep
<topyli> j5y: don't download stuff, just apt-get it
<smi|e> how do i mask my hostname on freenode ?
<topyli> j5y: and you will get it installed
<MikeStyle> bipolar, just tell me when its all done so i can reboot and see if it works
<jason_ukfsn> sleepie: if there are build dependancies you will be told
<j5y> yes i know, but dont have internett on the ubuntu PC, so have to bring over the package.. :/
<bipolar> MikeStyle, you wont need to reboot.
<atripathi> well i dont know if there is any change in synaptic in breezy. I am using hoary and it provides option to download the package instead of installing
<sleepie> i'm running windows at the moment, i'm not still too confortable with linux
<nalioth> smi|e: ask in #freenode
<bipolar> MikeStyle, I'll see whats going on with X too. I'll let you know.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, then what do i do, terminal > startx ?
<smi|e> nalioth: i dont have a +v there
<topyli> j5y: you should still have a .deb file you can install with dpkg
<lewiss> has anyone got the skype deb to install without making apt-get moan when you install things after that?
<j5y> hm okay
<nalioth> smi|e: if you wait a minute or two, you will
<mawa> hu
<mawa> hi
<smi|e> nalioth: how?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, don't worry abou it. :) I'll restart the DM and you'll be up and running. I want to make sure that X works.
<j5y> topyli: i will try a little bit more..
<MikeStyle> ok
<mawa> has anyone of you got Bluetooth to work under Breezy?
<atripathi> @joel:hey why dont ya go to preferences and make the pakcages persist in cache ?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, it just finished downloading
<topyli> j5y: just get the deb package
<Ofe> someone tell me how to apt-get scanmodem (www.linuxant.com)?
<sleepie> but i have a doubt, i have the actual ubuntu 5.04, when breezy comes out, will i need to download the whole cd, or just update?
<MikeStyle> bipolar. thanks for helping..but if you try anything like rf-ing me ill just turn off my modem.but thanks for helping
<deFrysk> sleepie, update
<sleepie> ty
<two-sheds> mawa: bluetooth works fine.
<Hoxzer> ...
<damo21> Hoxzer: come to pvt chat i can send u an image
<Hoxzer> :D
<damo21> :D
<bipolar> MikeStyle, lol... why the heck would I do that. :P
<deFrysk> sleepie, check topic on breezyupgradenotes
<MikeStyle> bipolar, ive had it happen b4
<slept> Hoxzer, what is your problem with grub ?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, that sucks.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, yea
<j5y> how do i install the packages from packages.ubuntu.com after downloading..
<j5y> ?
<Hoxzer> slept: I just reinstalled windows and now my PC says "I don't have operation system" and it wont boot grub
<ProN00b> haha
<MikeStyle> bipolar, if this works ill find out where you live and send flowers
<bipolar> MikeStyle, rm -rf is for pussys. I'd fdisk and scramble the partitions. you wouldn't know untill a reboot. heh.... I'm not gonna do that though. :)
<nalioth> j5y: you dont. use synaptic
<Answer> j5y: If you are using Synaptic, click the checkbox that says install after download,  If you are using apt-get, use apt-get install <package>
<damo21> Hoxzer, so how r u here?
<slept> Hoxzer, you got a live cd ?
<Hoxzer> yes
<Hoxzer> No, I dont have live cd that is the problem :D
<MikeStyle> bipolar, O_o, gulp...lol i only have 1 partition anyway
<damo21> what system are u running now
<gigaclon> you need one
<damo21> hoxzer?
<bipolar> MikeStyle, gah.... more package problems. not as bad this time though.
<MikeStyle> bipolar, alright
<Hoxzer> damo21: ubuntu in my laptop but I dont have floppy in this
<j5y> i dont have internet on my ubuntu, and have to download package then copy to ubuntu-machine, then install. how do i do that?
<MikeStyle> ill brb
<damo21> ok
<nalioth> j5y: use apt-zip
<slept> Hoxzer, can you download one ?
<atripathi> any alternative to gdesklet ?
<damo21> HAHA image is useless to him
<Hoxzer> slept: dowload what?
<joelburton> thanks, atripathi, but i don't have the file on my system--i want to *get it*.
<gigaclon> the live CD
<joelburton> there's nothing in my /var/cache/apt for skype
<damo21> he cant write to floppy dude
<damo21> :P
<nalioth> atripathi: superkaramba or adesklets
<sleepie> i think ubuntu can go futher, the only thing is needing is pub, like firefox made some months ago. don't you think? :)
<Hoxzer> damo21: I can write floppy with my mother's computer
<j5y> nalioth: dont have that command
<MikeStyle> ok im back
<Hoxzer> but it has windows
<damo21> Hoxzer: can u download the entire livecd
<nalioth> j5y: install it
<Concord_Dawn> I can't find the sun-j2re1.5 package.
* Answer stares at the noobers
<Concord_Dawn> !info sun-j2re1.5
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Concord_Dawn about javadeb
<Hoxzer> damo21: yes,... but I can't burn it
<damo21> HAHA
<slept> Hoxzer, a live cd. If you are in a hurry you can try http://www.sysresccd.org/download.en.php thats only 100Mb
<damo21> he cant burn it or write to floppy
<j5y> nalioth: how?
<Hoxzer> I can't burn CD's at the moment :D
<nalioth> j5y: use synaptic
<guidan> Hoxzer: your trying to run grub?
<damo21> Hoxzer can u transfer floppy image to your mothers computer?
<MikeStyle> bipolar, how much longer do you think? my dad wants me to go to his office to have lunch
<Hoxzer> damo21: yes
<damo21> and write floppy image there?
<Hoxzer> yes
<bipolar> MikeStyle, I dunno. it's installing packages now.
<damo21> :D
<MikeStyle> bipolar, ok
<damo21> do it
<Hoxzer> but I dont see any floppy images that can be created in windowsw
<joelburton> so, i need to download (not install) the skype .deb package. i have unmet dependencies, and can't find a program that will let me download that .deb while my dependencies are unment.
<atripathi> joel ...see in preference there is an option to save the file in cache once it is downloaded. You can edit the file once it is downlaoded to the cache
<joelburton> does anyone know how to force a package download?
<damo21> ohhh wait i'll find u one
<Hoxzer> ok...
<gigaclon> Hoxzer, for future reference install windows first then Linux
<Hoxzer> I searched it for like 30mins
<Answer> joelburton: Use synaptic?
<damo21> a grub boot disk
<damo21> easy
<USER012864> ciao
<damo21> brb
<Hoxzer> gigaclon: I have to reinstall windows again anyways
<joelburton> i already am saving download files, atripathi. it's never downloading it, though--that's the problem.
<mawa> two-sheds: hm. doesn't work for me, not at all
<joelburton> answer: if synaptic can do this, i'll need more help. i don't see any option in synaptic to get me around the unmet-dependency problem.
<damo21> reinstall windows? why not use the extra space for bigger ubuntu home directory :P
<damo21> surely a better use of hdd
<Answer> joelburton: Can't you just install the package you want with Synaptic?  It automatically gets the dependencies
<j5y> nalioth: thats the problem, i dont have internet on my linuxPC, i have to download packages and install manually, and that is what im aksing help for..
<joelburton> the dependency on which it relies isn't available in breezy, answer. i know how to fix the skype package, once i get it. it's the getting it i can't figure out.
<Hoxzer> damo21: you can play nonthing with linux :((
<Answer> joelburton: which came first, the chicken or the egg?
<nalioth> j5y: i'm not sure what to tell you
* joelburton smacks the chicken with the egg
<MikeStyle> Hoxzer, not true, use wine or cedega to run windows games
<slept> Hoxzer, try kobodeluxe
<Hoxzer> MikeStyle: it will surely lower my fps
<slept> one of the best games ever
<Answer> MikeStyle: Have you tried world of warcraft in cedega or wine?  is it playable
<topyli> Hoxzer: nethack and xgalaga work just fine here :)
<damo21> Hoxzer: use wine:  i play warcraft 3
<j5y> nalioth: okay.. i tried to download package from packages.ubuntu.com, but dunno how to install them
<Hoxzer> :D GOD damn lets get back to business
<slept> j5y, dpkg -i
<Hoxzer> I dunno why curse :(
<MikeStyle> hoxzer, when i played it didnt seem to do that for me :) cedega is an awesome program, although you do have to pay for it....
<MikeStyle> Answer, i dont play warcraft
<MikeStyle> i dont play any games anymore
<Hoxzer> :D I dont even feel any anger
<Ofe> Hoxzer: Eips kiroilla. Please don't curse.
<damo21> Hoxzer: it even emulates nocd cracks!!!
<MikeStyle> im all tech
<ejpir> anyone know the package in ubuntu 5.10 for microsoft core fonts?
<j5y> slept: but the filename isnt .deb, should it be that?
<Hoxzer> Ofe: :( emm tied miksi kiroilen  tulee vaan itsestn
<topyli> ejpir: msttcorefonts
<bipolar> Answer, WoW is a "supported" game on cedega. it *will* work and work well.
<deFrysk> ejpir, its in multiverse I believe
<slept> j5y, yes it should be , what kin of file is it ?
<deFrysk> !info msttcorefonts
<ejpir> topyli: that doesn't work anymore
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<Hoxzer> damo21: :D yeah, yeah I think the windows games will run better in windows than in linux
<Answer> bipolar: Is it even a noticeable difference?
* MikeStyle is hoping bipolar will fix his system...
<slept> j5y, you can find out with : file ....
<topyli> ejpir: the package, the fonts, or the repository?
<bipolar> Answer, My exp has shown that games run faster in cedega then windows if it's supported.
<ejpir> Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package
<ReggyLove> good evening
<ejpir> I might have the wrong sources?
<ghita> can someone tell me how to remove simbolick link from icons in gnome?
<bipolar> Answer, I don't have Wow though.
<[LethAL] > MikeStyle, no, he's just doing "rm -Rf /" ;)
<deFrysk> ejpir, add multiverse to your repo
<ejpir> okay, I'll look into that, thank you both
<Hoxzer> damo21: have you found a floppy image yet?
<damo21> Hoxzer: not entirely true.... its not an emulator
<Answer> bipolar: Is cedega easy to setup?
<bipolar> Answer, sure. it has it's own installer.
<[A] ndy80> I've a strange problem, but I don't know if it's ubuntu related or not. I've 8 new pc with a LCD monitor Neovo F-417 and ATI Radeon 7000. The screen is always flickering expecially when we read/write from harddisk. We changed 2-3 monitor (same model) on the same machine and not all of them have the same flickering intensity. How can I fix this problem? The resolution set by ubuntu is 1280x1024@75, the optimal for that model.
<j5y> slept: PGP armored data signed messange file, thats the biggest one, the other is tar.gz and diff.gz
<MikeStyle> [LethAL] , i doubt it, he sed if he did anything it would be fdisk and then scramble partitions...but he sed he wouldnt do that so im hoping hes not :) anyway hes been trying to help me for almost an hour now, i think he really does wanna help
<[LethAL] > Cool :0
<[LethAL] > Watch your dmesg log :P
<mohkohn> Can anybody tell me how to patch my kernel with kernel-patch-uml?
<slept> Hoxzer, http://gazonk.org/~eloj/articles/emergencybooting.html
<deFrysk> [A] ndy80, check the horizontal and vertical freq's
<jerryg> is breezy badger pretty stable and driver updated for a beta release at this point ?
<Answer> jerryg: relative to what
<deFrysk> and make sure they match your monitor-booklet
<jerryg> relative to hoary hedgehog
<MikeStyle> jerryg, ive heard breezy was one of the best linux systems, even in beta, im sure youll be happy with it
<[A] ndy80> deFrysk: how and where? I also set the HorizontalSync and VerticalRefresh in the Monitor section of xorg.conf....
<joelburton> atripathi, answer: found a solution. `wajig detail skype` will show me the exact path of the .deb file on skype's server, and once i know the exact path, i can download it using a brwoser.
<jerryg> thank you
<j5y> slept: the package i want is the kernel source 2.6.10
<j5y> the default hoary kernel source
<joelburton> atripathi, answer: thanks for your offers of help.
<deFrysk> [A] ndy80, if that is correct I do not know
<ejpir> that fixed my problem, thanks:)
<Answer> joelburton: Do you foresee other people encountering this same problem when they upgrade to breezy, or is it just your special situation?  You should think about making a wiki page
<deFrysk> [A] ndy80, you could try to set it to 16 bit instead of 24 bit
<[A] ndy80> deFrysk: before I wrote them on that section there was not horizontalsync and verticalrefresh settings.....
<[LethAL] > joelburton, You can get wajig to download and install a deb package anyway
<ejpir> has anyone tried mounting smb shares in 5.10 yet though?
<ejpir> something seems to be wrong with smbfs or mount
<atripathi> :)
<smi|e> ubotu tell me about tcl
<MikeStyle> bipolar, how many packaged is it installing?
<MikeStyle> packages*
<nalioth> smi|e: use synaptic for tcl
<deFrysk> [A] ndy80, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , use the defaults unless you see incorrect settings, fix them and see if it works better
<slept> j5y, apt-cache search kernel source and then just apt-get it
<smi|e> nalioth: cant find it there
<bipolar> MikeStyle, over 350. it's almost done
<nalioth> ubotu: tell smi|e about sources
<joelburton> [lethal] : wajig won't download something with force
<j5y> slept: but i would need internet for that?
<[LethAL] > joelburton, force?
<MikeStyle> i wish my friend romulo hadnt moved away, he was a linux master :(
<slept> j5y, yes , didn't you need internet to download the other things ?
<MikeStyle> bipolar, okay
<deFrysk> MikeStyle, he was a motu ? ;p
<bipolar> MikeStyle, I think I lost my connection.
<Ofe> If I have only created one user account on Ubuntu and even that one was created during the installation progress, does that mean that I'm always logged in as admin?
<slept> ejpir, samba works fine
<joelburton> [lethal]  force is to install it; i wanted to download it even w/unmet deps. couldn't find an option to do that directly with wajig.
<[LethAL] > Ofe, no
<MikeStyle> deFrysk, im not sure if he was classified or not, i just know he knew EVERYTHING about linuc
<Ofe> [LethAL] : phew. thanks.
<j5y> slept: yes, but i only have internet on an other windows computer with no apt
<[LethAL] > joelburton, oh righ
<[LethAL] > t
<MikeStyle> bipolar, my connection went out for a few seconds, my ethernet port does that sometimes
<ejpir> slept: mount -t smbfs ... etc works for you?
<deFrysk> MikeStyle, some geeks do you know
<two-sheds> anyone know how to remove the totem plugin from firefox?
<[LethAL] > Ofe, that's what sudo is for
<bipolar> MikeStyle, ok. I'll have to reconnect
<MikeStyle> deFrysk, ever heard of a guy by the alias of Wammy? or Wammy21
<joelburton> thanks, al
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi alll
<deFrysk> MikeStyle, nope sorry
<slept> ejpir, yes give me your whole mount command maybe I can figure out an error, and use smbtree to verify you have spelled server and shares right
<bipolar> MikeStyle, did you change the root password?
<MikeStyle> bipolar yes
<bipolar> MikeStyle, I need to login again.
<bipolar> MikeStyle, NM.
<Aragorn_Guardian> I instaled ubuntu in a new machine....i remember that was a option - server - for a minimum installl of ubuntu?
<Nvidiot> Aragorn_Guardian: yup
<bipolar> MikeStyle, my other ssh connection came back
<damo21> Hoxzer:  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/clicker/solar_grub_disk.zip?download
<deFrysk> Aragorn_Guardian, yes but also no X
<MikeStyle> bipolar, alright
<Aragorn_Guardian> there is this option? how can i install just the minimum? the less...
<zyph> morning
<Aragorn_Guardian> deFrysk:  is this...
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<bipolar> MikeStyle, I thought it was disconnected, but it just lagged for a few min.
<Aragorn_Guardian> deFrysk:  perfect...
<MikeStyle> bipolar, yea it does that
<baggins> hi. i have an ubuntu machine that isn't working with my dhcp router. all the others in the house are. i've tried switching the cables, but ifup eth0 says, paraphrase, that it's getting no DHCP offers.
<MikeStyle> i hated it
<zyph> is it just me, or do i have no name?
<ejpir> slept: mount -t smbfs -o guest \\192.168.0.2\data /mnt/flip/
<MikeStyle> zyph, i see it
<[LethAL] > zyph, just you
<mohkohn> ../kernel-patches/all/apply/uml  Does this sound like a sensible start to patching?
<Aragorn_Guardian> deFrysk:  how can I choose this...i booted like expert and dont could find...
<damo21> Hoxzer u got the link? i found u a disk image
<damo21> :D
<zyph> baggins, hey routers bite i know all about that
<[LethAL] > zyph, it's probably your client... some have that option
<yaaar> anybody around here know why my menu.lst file would have changed without my knowledge?
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, server or server-expert ;)
<zyph> baggins, i used static, dhcp didn't like me
<slept> ejpir, -o username= and the IP looks strange should be a name , use smbtree to find out
<baggins> static doesn't work either
<Aragorn_Guardian> hum...damn stupid...hehehehhe
<Aragorn_Guardian> is that...
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<baggins> i'm not sure why it's doing this... seemingly suddenly
<deFrysk> Aragorn_Guardian, all i know it can be done I never did one and thus do not know exept it comes in the packageselection I believe (not sure)
<MikeStyle> bipolar, you didnt have to redownload all the packages did you?
<Aragorn_Guardian> just expert...not so expert, maybe...hehehehehe
<baggins> like if i let it boot up, it has some ipv6 address, which does me no good.
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<zyph> baggins, have you ever gotten it to work before?
<baggins> YES
<ejpir> slept: has worked like this for years, I usually had to do apt-get install smbfs, but that seems to be already loaded, seeing lsmod
<zyph> baggins: i know what you're talking about
<baggins> it was working fine
<baggins> then one day... poof
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, although, curse me, I would actually recommend Debian stable for a server
<zyph> baggins: wierdness
<baggins> yes
<baggins> well i'll hang in here for a while and repost later maybe :P
<zyph> baggins: did you try using the ifconfig to generate some info?
<baggins> yes
<slept> ejpir, what error do you get ?
<baggins> i'm familiar with all that stuff
<X3ndou> Heya guys
<baggins> but i've never seen it do this
<X3ndou> I need libxM.so.3
<X3ndou> where can I get it
<zyph> baggins: are you the sysadmin?
<baggins> effectively
<baggins> this is my home network
<ejpir> slept: ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on \192.168.0.2data,
<zyph> baggins: ah that puts you one step ahead of myself
<baggins> i have a gentoo machine, an ubuntu and a windows xp
<bipolar> MikeStyle, 10 more packages
<ejpir> slept: almost looks like it's not using smbfs at all
<ReleaseX> is the kernel in breezy going to support orinoco scanning?
<MikeStyle|in> bipolar ok
<baggins> other two are working fine
<zyph> baggins: my challenge was dealing with a stepdad who thought everything opensource is a virus
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  i was asking here for that...ubuntu server is like debian, or not? debian will be better?
<zyph> baggins: and his answer to my linux woes (of his creation) was to switch to windows
<MikeStyle|shower> bipolar, i have to hop in the shower real quick, when i come back can you tell me if its done?
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, debian stable is outdated because it has so much testing
<slept> ejpir, install smbclient
<zyph> baggins: of course turns out it was his settings that were preventing me from accessing the network
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, Well over six months of it
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  sure...
<zyph> baggins: and again if all else fails *power_cycle*
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, so it's rock solid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<zyph> baggins: but i'm no expert
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ejpir> slept: is done per default, I was able to get on it via smbclient though:)
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  i like possibility of have the same system in my desktop, for test the packages, and after install them safelly in server, with ubuntu
<Nvidiot> I yet have to see a stripped linux install being unstable
<bipolar> MikeStyle|shower, sure
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  in debian i depend only from apt-get
<zyph> baggins: cat ifconfig to a text file
<[LethAL] > heh
<[LethAL] > Fair dos
<zyph> baggins: try posting it in the forum or something
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  debian is solid, i know, but, ubuntu is not so solid as?
<two-sheds> baggins sounds like the nic isn't working right.. maybe the kernel or modules changed?
<JustSomeone> How do you link output to a text file? Do you use the > things?
<zyph> baggins: i'm sure some guru will psychically know
<GDorn> yep.  or >> to append
<Nvidiot> JustSomeone: command > output
<zyph> yeah
<JustSomeone> ok thanks
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, Well... usually, but if you're ok with that, go ahead
<zyph> that's what i meant
<ejpir> slept: did you manually install smbfs though?
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  i said...is not debian at all?
<zyph> so like cat file > textfile
<Nvidiot> yup
<[LethAL] > Aragorn_Guardian, Well... ubuntu isn't like other debianbased distros
<slept> ejpir, can't remember use dpkg --get-selections |grep smb to find out
<JustSomeone> Yeah ^^
<zyph> i like doing cat ls > dircontents
<seife> Hi
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  no...i was just asking...i know about thousands of debian developers, that are really good...
<bipolar> MikeStyle|shower, are you still there?
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me with getting Apache2 to support JSP?
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  whats the difference, so? kernel?
<seife> Is there any good program for downloading stuff in linux? like music, videos, etc..
<JustSomeone> how do you cat an ls?
<ejpir> libsmbclient                                    install
<ejpir> smbclient                                       ins
<ejpir> both there:x
<j5y> how do i install the file after download (look at bottom) http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/devel/linux-source-2.6.10
<JustSomeone> it would have to be a file wouldnt it?
<ejpir> I'll see if I can fix it some how
<zyph> easy
<Concord_Dawn> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<zyph> cat ls > textfile
<seife> Is there any good program for downloading stuff in linux? like music, videos, etc..
<zyph> try it
<JustSomeone> I dont have a shell in front of me :/
<zyph> lol you mean illegal stuf seife?
<slept> ejpir, smbfs ?
<seife> yes
<zyph> well there's your problem
<two-sheds> heh
<zyph> open one
<Concord_Dawn> can someone help me with getting Apache2 to support JSP?
<Concord_Dawn> please?
<seife> i mean like limewire, kazaa, etc..
<JustSomeone> lol
<zyph> Vegar was here?
<zyph> he's in my lnx guild...
<Concord_Dawn> !apache2java
<ubotu> Concord_Dawn: I give up, what is it?
<EasterSunshine> limewire is available in linux
<Concord_Dawn> limewire is a computer killer.
<zyph> limewire is corrupt now though
<zyph> use bittorrent
<ejpir> slept: smbfs is not listed at all
<zyph> ktorrent
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  I installed debian here too, was beatiful. my machine never has so much free ram as with debian...very nice
<zyph> or gtk-gnutella
<slept> ejpir, install it
<seife> computer killer? why?
<dikrib> Hey, anyone interested in helping a person comletely new to linux with installing ubuntu?
<ejpir> slept: Package smbfs is not available, but is referred to by another package. -- although I added multiverse
<zyph> dikrib, if you are female and offering your body sure!
<Aragorn_Guardian> [LethAL] :  but you think ubuntu i] like server, was tested enough, for be useful? have some info about that?
<zyph> j/k
<dikrib> :(
<zyph> lol sorry
<seife> where can i get Bittorrent, i think ubuntu comes with GnomeBittorrent, something like that but it needs the location for bittorrent meta files, wth.
<zyph> google bittorrent to get some fun links
<EasterSunshine> hey, can someone help, i just installed ubuntu and my optical usb mouse is not working; it is plugged into ps/2 via converter
<nalioth> seife: in your home dir
<Aragorn_Guardian> j5y:  dpkg -i PACKAGE
<zyph> w00t, kynaptic is done
<Aragorn_Guardian> anyone is using ubuntu in a server? any info?
<Nvidiot> seife: I like Azureus, needs java though
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<zyph> allright i'm out, take care noobles
<zyph> *peace out*
<skyblownet> finaly
<baggins> wow
<baggins> lots of spam now i'm in here
<skyblownet> damo21 sbn here, got in irc now :d
<slept> ejpir, you got main restricted universe and multiverse ?
<skyblownet> irc = ubuntu
<z4ck> hi!
<StylusEater_Work> anyone get a netgear WG111 working under ubuntu yet?
<z4ck> anyone else have problems install blackhawk java
<fredforfaen> whats netgear?
<ejpir> slept: as far as I know, just uncommented all in sources.list and added multiverse
<queuetue> Hi, all.  How do  I restart the video card setup?  (My card died and X will not start with the new one.)
<Nvidiot> z4ck: I used the 1.5.0 update 5 from sun, works great
<nalioth> fredforfaen: a brand name
<z4ck> i have tried that
<z4ck> but it doesnt seem to work
<readtard> Hey! - anyone know of very simple wiki for php & mysql i have no shell access on a server...?
<z4ck> i did sh install
<TiMiDo> hey does ubuntu reconized Dvd players automatic or i have to do something ?
<TiMiDo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<slept> ejpir, I dont no what repo it is, add those I wrote than you should be able to install it
<Nvidiot> z4ck: the sun java has to be turned into a package, then installed
<skyblownet> root password of ubuntu?
<Nvidiot> z4ck: it's on the wiki somewhere
<TiMiDo> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> somebody said hoary-extras was see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Nvidiot> skyblownet: ubuntu doesn't have a root password. You use sudo command
<deFrysk> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is, like, for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<slept> !root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<queuetue> How do  I restart the video card setup?  (My card died and X will not start with the new one.)
<Dolm|SMC|Work> !meaning_of_life
<ubotu> Dolm|SMC|Work: Bugger all, i dunno
<ProN00b> sudo is teh shit logic
<z4ck> i have breezy badger
<ejpir> slept: didn't get the msg, I'm not sure if I can get private msges as unregistered user?
<z4ck> breezy K7
<[LethAL] > ejpir, NO, you can't
<slept> ejpir, I do/did not pm , universe multiverse restricted and main should be all you need
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks by the help...
<ejpir> slept: allright, will give it a try, thanks for the help so far;)
<MikeStyle> omg bipolar i love you
<EasterSunshine> !usbmouse
<ubotu> EasterSunshine: Are you on ritalin?
<Nvidiot> z4ck: get the jre-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin, then: sudo apt-get install java-package java-common && chmod +x jre-1_5... && fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5.... && sudo dpkg -i sun-j2re....deb
<MikeStyle> thank you so much bipolar
<obiyoda> Is there an easier way to get the xserver back up and running besides using the xorgconfig? I killed my xserver somehow and nothing is working
<robbkidd> Anyone here using Evolution+Exchange? And figured out a workaround for the problem adding an unnecessary semi-colon to folder paths?
<slept> EasterSunshine, unless you don't want to tell someone else use /msg ubotu usbmouse or whatever you want to know
<z4ck> Nvidiot,  if i just download a .deb package will it work
<z4ck> from here
<ejpir> slept: worked, merci
<z4ck> http://giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs/
<Nvidiot> z4ck: should work yup :)
<z4ck> k
<slept> ejpir, :)
<z4ck> ill try this
<Nvidiot> z4ck: then you just need the sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<z4ck> thank you
<z4ck> im going to download the package
<queuetue> How would I redetect for a new video card?
<slept> queuetue, what kind of card ?
<Rocky|away> hm, a few days ago i did an apt-get upgrade in breezy and my wireless (ndiswrapper-based broadcom in my dell latitude d800) device stopped working ... anyone know what the problem might be?
<Antiliis> hi! what is the tool to configure grub partitions in gnome in breezy?
<x_o1> Anyone using nxclient?  I just need to know how to run the application?  "nxclient host application"?
<queuetue> slept: An s3 prosavage 8.
<Waerner> Please, is someone familiar with fluxbox? I installed it via apt-get but I'm unable to start it...
<slept> queuetue, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then sellect your card
<slept> Waerner, you can select it at your gdm/kdm loginscreen
<Waerner> hmm
<Waerner> *checking*
<TiMiDo> !marillat
<ubotu> Not a clue, TiMiDo
<z4ck> Waerner,  is fluxbox a Desktop enviorment?
<Waerner> z4ck, yes
<Waerner> I've just read the docs 'bout it, but the files .xsession and .xinitrc...
<Waerner> doesn't exists*
<z4ck> its should work.. Logout > then at the login screen select session > fluxbox
<Waerner> But hey, I saw it now, under "Session Type" Thanks alot slept!
<Waerner> Someone told me it's much faster than KDE
<damo21> also xfce :D
<TiMiDo> where can i get libdvdcss2
<TiMiDo> ?
<z4ck> probley is
* damo21 loves xfce
<Venson> Waerner: you are misinformed
<TiMiDo> where can i get libdvdcss2
<Venson> Waerner: KDE is a desktop. Fluxbox is a Window Manager. WM is just part of a desktop.....and doesn't have as many features
<damo21> i know where to get libdvdcss
<TiMiDo> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<TiMiDo> !info libdvdcss2
<TiMiDo> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> from memory, hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Waerner> Omg, I guess I have a few hours spending with configuration :) thank you guys
<Mustard5> yay..I'm in
<damo21> from memory? rofl
<Antiliis> hi! what is the tool to configure grub partitions in gnome in breezy?
<bipolar> I guess it worked
<damo21> Antilliis: configure grub partitions? what about nano /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Antiliis> damo21: yes, this is ok, but there's a graphical config tool to do this
<damo21> oh?
<Antiliis> damo21: but I don't know what's its name
<damo21> hmm
<mohkohn> ../kernel-patches/all/apply/uml No "User-mode Linux" patch found for kernel version 2.6.12
<damo21> use bash completion to guess :D
<Nvidiot> staying with the whole k{tool_name} or g{tool_name} I'd guess: ggrub(-configure) or kgrub(-configure) ;)
<mohkohn> Do I need to rename my uml file somehow?
<Rounin> Hi! I was wondering, are there any input methods (SCIM, UIM, IIMF etc.) that are supported in Ubuntu? I tried installing SCIM in Breezy, but it seems to be segfaulting
<Antiliis> mmmmm I tried apt-cache search grub, without success
<damo21> Antiliis:  open terminal, use bash completion to find the name
<Antiliis> damo21: I tried grub<tab>, but none of the results makes me happy
<skyblownet> how can i mount my windows hd?
<Mustard5> what file format is it?
<skyblownet> well
<skyblownet> the L:\ drive is FAT32
<damo21> mount -t vfat /dev/....
<Mustard5> I assume its called hda1 in linux?
<Nvidiot> so much for firefox... it *STILL* has that bug where if you select some text and randomly try to drag it, it'll crash
<seife> how do i install my radeon7500 drivers on linux?
<skyblownet> probaly
<Nvidiot> hda1 would be first harddisk, first partition
<damo21> mount -t vfat /dev/{h,s}dx
<Blissex> seife: which drivers? As a rule there are some that are already included.
<damo21> where h is for ide , s for scsi... x is # of partition
<Blissex> seife: if you don't care about 3D acceleration, use the 'radeon' drivers just like that. If you case, consider the proprietary 'fglrx' drivers or the 'radeon' driver plus DRI.
<skyblownet> damo21 it gives me a error if i do
<slept> seife, install restricted modules and firegl xorg driver , change your xorg config to firegl via dpkg-reconfigure
<lsuactiafner> what sound manager/deamon does ubuntu use by default?
<slept> esd
<damo21> skyblownet which partition is it... and is it scsi or ide hdd?
<Blissex> seife: the 'radeon' driver is included with X; the 'fglrx' driver is in a special repository, and there is an HOWTO in the Ubuntu Wiki about binary only drivers
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<skyblownet> dunno whats diffrence?
<Blissex> lsuactiafner: depends on what you install.
<tristanmike> skyblownet, you can use this script to auto mount your partitions http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<mortal_> hey all, I'm trying to get sound working in ubuntu
<damo21> <sigh>
<z4ck> ATI
<z4ck> drivers
<seife> Blissex,  can i download that fglrx with synaptic?
<z4ck> fucking suck go buy a nvidia card
<skyblownet> damo21: i just started with linux
<damo21> :)
<z4ck> sorry for the language .. but its a big mess
<Mustard5> heh
<slept> z4ck, ????
<tristanmike> damo21, sorry to jump in on you there
<Blissex> seife: yes, as described in the Binary Driver pages in the Ubuntu Wiki, which is easy to find.
<slept> z4ck, whats your problem with ati ?
<damo21> cool thats even easirt
<damo21> easier
<mortal_> I need some help with sound in ubuntu
<Blissex> seife: but note that the 7500 is well supported by 'radeon' and 'dri', which are more reliable than 'fglrx' even if a bit slower.
<z4ck> because their failer to make a decent driver for linux
<skyblownet> but i should learn what the diffrence is and so one
<damo21> i agree z4ck i am waiting with my radeon 9800pro its useless
<damo21> :(
<seife> well should i download fglrx
<ProN00b> i got a lil problem there, my mp3 player (usb storage device - needs FAT (normal FAT, not FAT32) ) gets automounted by linux and i can read the files from it that i have written to it from windows, i can also write and read to it like to a normal drive, but everything that i seem to touch with ubuntu on there seems to be not playable anymore on the player, but it doesn't disappear, and mounting the stick in windows again i can access the files
<ProN00b> i wrote to it from ubuntu, does anyone know how to "make it work" ?
<z4ck> same here
<z4ck> i got a 9700 pro
<z4ck> spent probley 10 hours attempting to get opengl drivers to work
<Mustard5> to mount my vfat drive I create a new dir in the /mnt directory called /hda1, then I type moutn -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<z4ck> my friend said just down grade to hoary and u can get it to work
<Mustard5> to mount my vfat drive I create a new dir in the /mnt directory called /hda1, then I type mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<damo21> z4ck: all these super advanced games and i cant even use translucency
<mortal_> I'm trying to get sound working in ubuntu, I've checked the mixer, my card is properly detected, and the volume is up
<Belutz> ProN00b, format the usb using FAT32
<skyblownet> Mustard5: did that work?
<nalioth> Mustard5: /msg ubotu windowsdrives
<Mustard5> yeah
<z4ck> i cant even use hardware GL
<damo21> lol
<kbrooks> mouse is buggy...
<z4ck> im switching to nvidia im sick of ati
<ProN00b> Belutz, the player needs FAT, it doesn't accept FAT32
<kbrooks> whats ati
<damo21> z4ck u can get cheapo nvidia card
<tristanmike> skyblownet, all of that comes with time, shouldn't the goal be automatically having this done?
<z4ck> i play wolfenstein et
<Venson> Mustard5: is that a flash drive?
<damo21> as long as its directx9 u will get decent use
<damo21> on linux
<Belutz> ProN00b, i don't think it can write to FAT, maybe the others have solution, or google it
<z4ck> Im so sick of windows its not even funny
<pir> helo, Any one have kismet working with orinoco driver? I just did all the tasks in the "howto Orinoco + Monitor + kismet_2005 +hoary" and it still doesn't work...
<seife> Why i cant play .mp3 music file?
<seife> Why i cant play .mp3 music file?
<Mustard5> no..its my hard drive
<Blissex> one can write to FAT partitions...
<z4ck> i switch to windows to play wolf thats it
<damo21> yep
<tristanmike> !tell seife about mp3
<z4ck> seife, download xmms
<Blissex> z4ck: I think Wolfenstein is available for GNU/Linux
<damo21> z4ck u can get ET for linux
<z4ck> Blissex,  IT IS
<z4ck> if u have drivers
<z4ck> if u have opengl drivers!
<damo21> but u need to buy cheapo nvidia card
<Blissex> seife: almost surely because you dont have the MP3 decoders which are semi proprietary.
<damo21> :D
<z4ck> yea i can play it in software gl
<z4ck> lmao........
<damo21> hehe
<z4ck> 1 fps
<kbrooks> Blissex: he's saying that w/o the drivers its slow
<seife> Blissex, where can i get that mp3 decoders?
<Blissex> seife: however, some sordid characters have made available packags with the right decoders. It is in the Ubuntu Wiki where
<tristanmike> seife, look at what ubotu messaged you
<damo21> seife: enable the universe repositories
<Blissex> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<z4ck> its a joke... screw ati lazy shits
<damo21> hehe
<kbrooks> z4ck: what is a joke
<seife> ok thanks
<seife> hehe
<Blissex> z4ck: for older ATI cards (9600 and earlier) the DRI open source drivers are pretty good.
<z4ck> ATI drivers
<seife> where do i enable those universe reporitories?
<Blissex> seife: it is in the Ubuntu Wiki... :-)
<Blissex> !repos
<kbrooks> Blissex: ati drivers. hardware.
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<kbrooks> not those open source drivers (software)
<mortal_> can anyone help me with my sound problems?
<z4ck> i need hardware Gl
<slept> z4ck, doesnt xorg-driver-fglrx work ?
<Blissex> kbrooks: but the open source 'radeon' drivers are 3D accelerated, up to the 9200 by default, and with an update up to the 9600.
<z4ck> lmao
<mortal_> I have a sb audigy 1, which is detected by alsa, the mixer is up, but I still get no sound
<z4ck> ghaha.. i spent hours with taht one
<Blissex> mortal_: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask questions
<__boomer> hi
<grayman> ah
<grayman> its easy
<grayman> z4ck, i just fixed that myself
<grayman> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<__boomer> what do i have to change to follow text links by clicking the middle mouse button?
<skyblownet> isn't quake 3 arena for linux out too?
<grayman> that last url is good
<Blissex> mortal_: also consider reading the troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2 it works most of the time.
<grayman> plus use kernel for 386
<[NeiL] > can anybody help me with cedega?
<baggins> maybe
<Blissex> skyblownet: yes, and several pretty good other 3D games, some of them open source.
<z4ck> thers alot of games out for linux
<kbrooks> [NeiL] : ask, but its nonfree
<Blissex> [NeiL] : try #WINE or TransGaming support...
<baggins> [NeiL] : maybe if you tell us the problem
<damo21> grayman: so u have 9800pro card and hardware accell on breezy?
<[NeiL] > i want to run CS in a window, non full screen mode
<kbrooks> Blissex: cedega != wine
<ProN00b> what open source app is closest to cedega ?
<luite> I have to buy a new video card (because of an upgrade to a pci-e motherboard), which brand whould you recommend, ati or nvidia? I always thought that nvidia had better drivers, but I've seen that ati has a new nice packaging tool, and has possibly (?) made some other improvements to the drivers?
<Blissex> kbrooks: yes, but most Cedega problems are very similar to WINE
<damo21> ProNooB : wine
<kbrooks> ProN00b: closest -- none
<ProN00b> and why isn't cedega free if it uses wine code ?
<baggins> [NeiL] : have a look in ~/.transgaming/config ... there should be lines like ;"Desktop" = "800x600"
<Nvidiot> luite: nvidia, the ati drivers are still frustrating
<kbrooks> ProN00b: wine is licensed under the lgpl
<Blissex> ProN00b: it is opne source -- the sources
<z4ck> luite,  agp NVIDIA VIDEO CARD
<[NeiL] > baggins: thx i will try it :)
<Blissex> luite: depends what you want to do with it.
<baggins> [NeiL] : remove the ; and set the size of your desktop in a window to use that.
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, the CVS version is, it misses copy protection or something
<kbrooks> Blissex: cvs sources
<Blissex> ProN00b: it is opne source -- the sources are free. You have to pay for the binaries.
<damo21> lol
<z4ck> ATI package is a bunch of crap go with nvidia
<ProN00b> Blissex, so where is the cedega source, and what keeps me from using it ?
<Blissex> ProN00b: not much -- the lack of copy protection perhaps.
<damo21> So where can i dl cedega open source?
<ProN00b> lack of ?
<ProN00b> what you mean ?
<luite> Blissex: uhm, I run breezy, and want to do some gaming, have the latest window effects eye candy thingies etc ;) and some maya
<slept> luite, matrox , you'll get open drivers :)
<Blissex> ProN00b: there are quite a few Cedega-from-CVS building HOWTOs/tutorials around.
<luite> slept: and stone age performance.. :(
<Blissex> ProN00b: note that it is not easy to build Cedega-from-CVS, and the price is very low.
* Nvidiot stares at the V12 engine running as a screensaver on his laptop
<Blissex> luite: Cedega and even some recent version of WINE are rumoured to run Doom3 pretty fast.
<tristanmike> Blissex, why run Doom3 under wine when it has a linux client?
<ProN00b> Blissex, you bet the suckers make it hard to get from cvs to get your money
<luite> z4ck: is agp support better than pci-e support? I wanted to buy a pci-e mobo with nforce4
<[NeiL] > baggins: thx, it works perfectly but mouse is "trapped" and cannot go outside of the window
<Blissex> luite: however quite a few games are natively available for GNU/Linux and with the right driver they have all the modern effects too.
<z4ck> well
<z4ck> newer video cards even with windows are always less supported
<baggins> [NeiL] : i think something like Ctrl-g will grab/release it
<Blissex> ProN00b: no, it is just quite hard. Building Cedega-from-CVS is not significantly harder than building WINE-from-CVS.
<z4ck> pci-e.. id go with a 6600 GT
<damo21> tristanmike:  Dont think of wine and cedega as "emulators" they dont emulate anything, they just filter and let linux kernel run the win32 binaries
<bloodnik> Apt-get is giving me errors about dependencies whereby the ubuntu version of a package is going to be installed and that's not good enough
<baggins> [NeiL] : or it might be f12 and g ... i think one is UAE and one is wine, i forget which
<bloodnik> eg libavcodeccvs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<nalioth> bloodnik: are you using backports
<ProN00b> Blissex, the last time i got something from cvs and built it it was 4 commands (not including the apt-getting dependencys)
<bloodnik> I'll check
<[NeiL] > baggins: negative :(
<skyblownet> damo21:  so that would mean that i can run explorer.exe in linux?
<luite> Blissex: ah, sounds good.. unfortunately I don't like doom3 that much... I still have dualboot for games, but I'd like to play ut2004 without having to reboot to windows :)
<yaaar> anybody round here use bacula? i finally got it all configured and when i try to start it i get:
<yaaar> Fatal error: Version error for database "bacula". Wanted 8, got 7
<tristanmike> damo21, I never suggested that I thought that, why did you? I merely asked why run it under Wine and not naitive?
<yaaar> it's exactly like this guy's post to the debian lists: http://lists.debian.org/debian-qt-kde/2005/01/msg00087.html
<bloodnik> nalioth, no backports in my sources.list
<damo21> tristanmike: because it might run faster in wine
<damo21> :D
<tristanmike> damo21, :) Ok, thanx
<Blissex> luite: Well, you are _awesomely_ lucky as while Doom3 for Linux costs extra, the Linux port of UT2004 is included on the CD/DVD.
<tristanmike> damo21, I actually read a review that suggested it might, but I was just curious why not support the naitivity :)
<Blissex> tristanmike: some people run the MS Windows version of Doom3 on GNU/Linux because they already paid for it, and the Linux port costs extra.
<bluefoxicy> ATI RAge 128, any good?
<skyblownet> !tell sbn about mp3
<damo21> i cant test it yet, i dont have ati drivers working
<Nvidiot> bluefoxicy: for 2d yes. For 3d, no
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: by today's standards it is awesomely slow in 3D, but pretty good still in 2D
<luite> Blissex / z4ck / Nvidi:  tnx for the suggestionson I'll go voor nvidia... now I only have to determine  the best card in my budget :)
<bloodnik> tell a lie, backports were there
<Blissex> luite: whats your budget and country?
<baggins> [NeiL] : hrm.... i can't remember... someone told me once... i never found the docs... ask in #cedega
<mortal_> ok folks, where do i get make gcc and such?
<Nvidiot> luite: tomshardware has vga charts, comparing cards :) Nice to help pick a card
<luite> Blissex: I think about 150 euros, netherlands
<damo21> luite: if u are buying video card... go Nvidia!!! Ati linux support SUX
<Answer> luite:  www.mwave.com  www.insight.com  www.newegg.com
<[NeiL] > baggins: thx for your help :)
<Blissex> luite: uhmmmm, I just bought an NVIDIA in that price range.
<Nvidiot> mortal_: it's in one package... basic-compilers or something like that
<Belutz> mortal_, install build-essential
<Blissex> luite: as in today!
<mortal_> rgr
<luite> Blissex: ah which one?
<bluefoxicy> Blissex, Nvidiot:  Found it in a dell I just was given
<Blissex> luite: it is an NVIDIA 6800LE
<Nvidiot> bulid-essential, that's it
* kbrooks is on ubuntu breezy 
<ProN00b> Blissex, can't someone else redistribute its binaries legally ?
<luite> Blissex: agp or pci express?
<bluefoxicy> Blissex, Nvidiot:  Looks like the damn thing is pentium 4 PC133 based, I don't have PC133 ram.
<Nvidiot> bluefoxicy: ick, P4 with sdram, slooow
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<skyblownet> !tell skyblownet about mp3
<Blissex> luite: I got the 6800LE AGP, which has a big advantage over the PCI-E version.
<bluefoxicy> Nvidiot:  i'm an athlon 64 guy.
<damo21> my question:  will 9800pro have composite, 100% hardware accellerated opengl support in breezy?
<mortal_> Belutz, ruhroe, synaptic came up empty
* ReggyLove is of to reinstalling ubuntu.
<Belutz> mortal_, it can't be
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: contrarily to rumours, PC133 SDRAM is about as fast as PC2100 DDR, which is to say not too bad.
<Belutz> mortal_, check your sources.list
<Ti_Uhl> does it hurt to upgrade my hoary to breezer ? or should i wait untill the official release ?
<luite> Blissex: advantage? I always thought that the 6x00 series were native pci-e, ant that the agp version was slower
<kbrooks> Ti_Uhl: it is rc quality
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: also, PC133 SDRAM is easy to find used and cheap, for obvious reasons.
<dazzed> i need MUCH help
<Blissex> Ti_Uhl: just wait a bit.
<kbrooks> dazzed: ASK
<damo21> Ti_Uhl.... dont bother because u will upgrade again?
<Belutz> Ti_Uhl, if you use computer for production, i suggest you wait
<z4ck> im thinkng about just download kubuntu horay becausee ATI do work on it
<damo21> z4ck... wait till breezy release :D
<Ti_Uhl> kbrooks : and if i would do the upgrade, would updating my apt sources be sufficient ?
<bluefoxicy> Blissex:  best buy charges $120 for 256M PC133 and $50 for 256M DDR333
<Blissex> luite: the story is this: the 6[26] 00 is native PCI-E and needs a bridge for AGP, not that changes anything.
<dazzed> well i upgraded to breezy but when unpacking packages and setting up my computer shut off so i did the rest in terminal ... now i am stuck without x cuz some packages are being held back
<z4ck>  im on breezy right now
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: buy it used.
<kbrooks> Ti_Uhl: No. apt-get dist-upgrade
<Belutz> z4ck, if you have fast internet connections, go ahead :)
<Nvidiot> Ti_Uhl: there is a wiki on how to update
<damo21> no, z4ck u have preview breezy
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: the new is expensive because it is from old stock and is a rarity.
<damo21> :D
<z4ck> im on dialup lol
<mortal_> Belutz, ok i'm in my sources.list, what am i looking for?
<kbrooks> damo21: um
<z4ck> im not on kubuntu
<z4ck> im on ubuntu
<dazzed> anyone?
<Belutz> mortal_, please paste it in the pastebin
<z4ck> with kde
<luite> Blissex: ah
<Ti_Uhl> damo21 : so i'd be better off waiting untill next week
<dazzed> i do install packages that are being held back?
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: however here in the UK I can get 512MB of SDRAM 133 for around $60
<kbrooks> Ti_Uhl: it works for me
<dazzed> i have 111 to be upgraded and they are being held back?
<mortal_> k
<damo21> kbrooks?  official breezy release not til 13th october right?
<Blissex> bluefoxicy: because there is one retailed that still sells it currently
<kbrooks> upgraded,  no problem so far
<Ti_Uhl> kbrooks : yeah but i can't afford the risk off screwing up my laptop
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<dazzed> anyone???
<Ti_Uhl> kbrooks : i need it for school
<Blissex> luite: the 6600GT and the 6800LE are about the same speed overall, AGP or PCI-E
<atripathi> kbrooks why dont ya get edubuntu
<Belutz> Ti_Uhl, so i suggest you wat for 8 more days :)
<damo21> i am running preview breezy... what will happen when the official release comes out?
<Belutz> *wait
<Blissex> luite: the 6600GT performs a bit better on complex scenes, the 6800LE on AA/Anisotropic.
<kbrooks> atripathi: i'm on ubuntu
<Blissex> luite: and their price is about the same.
<Ti_Uhl> Belutz : will do that then :)
<dazzed> can anyone help me installing packages that are being "held"
<damo21> what do i do with it?
<bloodnik> nalioth, I added the backports that ubotu told me to but I'm getting the same problems with a few packages.
<atripathi> sorry not for you......but to Ti_Uhl
<Answer> dazzed: held where?
<kbrooks> damo21: you can apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade then
<Ti_Uhl> maybe it's for the best, it's just that i'am really looking forward to see the changes :)
<luite> Blissex: ah, and that's about my price range, the lowest prices are just under 150 euros
<atripathi> edubuntu project is for schools
<damo21> cool :D
<kbrooks> or use the update manager
<luite> Blissex: at least here in nl :)
<Blissex> luite: if you look at the graphics card mass tests on TomsHardware.com or XbitLabs.com, from say 6 months ago.
<Blissex> luite: yes, exactly, they are almost exactly the same price.
<kbrooks> so what's this, a "connect to server"
<Ti_Uhl> atripathi : don't need all the school apps :) i'm getting my master degree in IT
<Blissex> luite: I got the 6800LE because I got the AGP version which can be unlocked to become a 6800 in many cases...
<Ti_Uhl> so it's basicly for programming :)
<damo21> kbrooks... ive enabled all the universe and multiverse stuff... is that bad if i do the dist-upgrade?
<Belutz> kbrooks, it allows you to connect to ftp server, samba server, etc
<kbrooks> damo21: No
<luite> Blissex: ah, the pci-e version can't be unlocked?
<Blissex> Ti_Uhl: if you are in a western country, welcome to a life flipping hamburgers and waiting tables.
<mortal_> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2765
<kbrooks> Belutz: i'm exploring it ;)
<atripathi> hehe    here normally school refers to the institution till HigherSecondary
<Blissex> luite: no, because for PCI-E the 6800LE and 6800 are actually two distinct chipsets.
<Ti_Uhl> Blissex : i'm from belgium :)
<mortal_> Belutz, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2765
<nalioth> damo21: not at all
<Blissex> Ti_Uhl: you are dooooood :-).
<luite> Blissex: hm, too bad :(  but 6600gt sounds good then
<Ti_Uhl> lol
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<Belutz> Ti_Uhl, may I pm you ?
<Ti_Uhl> yeah
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<kbrooks> Belutz: nice, functions great
<Belutz> mortal_, i'll take a look
<Blissex> luite: depends... Look at the reviews and graphs though.
<Nvidiot> <- from The Netherlands, moved to Australia :)
<ProN00b> ubuntu is using xorg and not xfree, right ?
<luite> Blissex: yup I will, but they only test with windows, right?
<Nvidiot> ProN00b: correct
<damo21> kbrooks: thats cool, so in theory all the packages should work... i havent done any nasty hacking only used apt-get packages :)
<kbrooks> ProN00b: As of breezy
<Blissex> Nvidiot: how is the IT job market in Australia nowadays...
<funkyHat> kbrooks, i'm pretty sure hoary was on xorg too
<z4ck> lol
<Blissex> luite: yes, but the NBIDIA driver under Linux is the same as under MS Windows with some slightly different glue code.
<SaintXaero> could someone help a noob for a sec?
<Nvidiot> Blissex: it's *supposed* to be good, but I can't find a halfdecent admin job to do on the side (I'm studying for my masters computer science in networking/security at the moment)
<z4ck> he uses degree to make a website selling boomrangs
<kbrooks> funkyHat: are you sure the wiki said that in breezy xfree86 -> xorg?
<bloodnik> Anyone help me fix this? libavcodeccvs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<damo21> haha
<Nvidiot> Ask a SPECIFIC question, IF anyone CAN help, they will. Be patient, remember that your mother does not live here and you are responsible for your own mess. While you are waiting USE GOOGLE!
<Nvidiot> ;)
<bloodnik> there are four such dependeny problems.
<Blissex> luite: various tests show that the NVIDIA driver under Linux is about the same speed as under MS Windows... so don't worry.
<SaintXaero> what driver should i use for my nvidia card?
<Belutz> mortal_, it looks fine, but i suggest, you uncomment the breezy-security universe, make an apt-get update and search again for build-essential
<funkyHat> kbrooks, no, not sure, i just remember always being on xorg
<luite> Blissex: ok, tnx for all the tips :P I'll search toms hardware for the benchmarks for my games
<ScatterBrain> Will the OpenOffice that ships with Breezy be 2.0? or a late beta like 1,9.9?
<mortal_> k
<Blissex> luite: or XbitLabs too
<ProN00b> xorg-x11-devel, does someone know what the ubuntu package name for that is ?
<luite> ok that too :)
<Nvidiot> SaintXaero: the standard nv driver is fine for 2d work. If you want 3d accelleration, you'll have to install the nvidia binary driver
<damo21> ProNOOb use synaptic to find it
<funkyHat> ScatterBrain, currently it's a late beta, i don't know if 2 will be backported to breezy or not
<Blissex> luite: wait a sec for some link, I did a web search yesterday. They might be useful to you...
<atripathi> k Goodnite everyone......its 2 AM here
<SaintXaero> i mean which do i download though? there are like 5
<Blissex> luite: probably very useful actually -- there are some very nice NVIDIA tweaking utilities for Linux too.
<SaintXaero> ia32?
<Nvidiot> SaintXaero: don't manually install things. Use Synaptic
<kbrooks> ScatterBrain: let me check
<ScatterBrain> funkyHat: The backported OO.o in Hoary is 1.9.7, right?
<SaintXaero> hm?
<Blissex> luite: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310871-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html
<damo21> ive been screwing around with ati drivers... whats the best way to put things back the way dpkg made it when i installed
<Nvidiot> SaintXaero: Synaptic is the package manager
<Answer> !tell SaintXaero about synaptic
<kbrooks> funkyHat: breezy is under a full freeze iirc
<Nvidiot> SaintXaero: if you use that you can easily install and uninstall software :)
<Blissex> luite: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=54095&highlight=nibitor
<Blissex> luite: http://www.garrulous-geek.co.uk/nvtuner
<Blissex> luite: http://home.comcast.net/~bnolsen/nvtuner.cc
<SaintXaero> but liek...which download do i pick?
<funkyHat> kbrooks, yes, that would make sense, but i wasn't sure as OOo is beta currently
<damo21> how do i reconfigure xorg with ati-drivers?
<[LethAL] > funkyHat, I beleive it's RC now
<damo21> i want to use the proper way not editing conf files
<mortal_> mortal@BadCyborg:/usr/src/linux-2.6.12.3$ sudo apt-cache search build-essentials
<mortal_> mortal@BadCyborg:/usr/src/linux-2.6.12.3$
<Answer> damo21: get fglrx
<funkyHat> ScatterBrain, 1.9.129
<Nvidiot> SaintXaero: again, do *not* go to www.nvidia.com to install the nvidia driver
<SaintXaero> or at least, how do i fix my screen resolution?
<funkyHat> yes, it is RC, as of yesterday
<Answer> SaintXaero: fixres
<SaintXaero> it won't let me like...ungay my resolution
<funkyHat> bye bye brown
<damo21> Answer: thanks
<[LethAL] > I'm on brown :S
<z4ck> damo21, download the ati propierty driver... after installing run fglrxconf in console
<Blissex> BTW, if anybody has an NVIDIA 6800LE under Linux, the links above for <luite> might interest them too.
<funkyHat> eh... so am i! lol
<[LethAL] > lol... wtf
<kbrooks> in breezy
<kbrooks> ATTN
<Blissex> luite: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=74787&perpage=25&pagenumber=1
<z4ck> id update your kernal before doing so
<kbrooks> openoffice is 1.1.5
<kbrooks> iirc
<funkyHat> no, it's not
<ProN00b> is it possible to have only one linux server and the users all connecting with thin x clients to it ?
<mortal_> Belutz, I updated my sources.list, did sudo apt-get update
<funkyHat> actually...
<funkyHat> eh
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, yes
<mortal_> mortal@BadCyborg:/usr/src/linux-2.6.12.3$ sudo apt-cache search build-essentials
<mortal_> mortal@BadCyborg:/usr/src/linux-2.6.12.3$
<slak> hey
<kbrooks> funkyHat: look in /usr/bin/openoffice
<funkyHat> lol, i've been on OOo betas since before upgrading
<slak> can somone help me
<kbrooks> read it
<[LethAL] > ProN00b, I don't really know anything about it
<kbrooks> the script
<Belutz> mortal_, build-essential not build-essentials
<[LethAL] > slak, what's up
<mortal_> o
<Belutz> mortal_, without 's'
<funkyHat> so the actual OOo package will still be a 1.1 version
<funkyHat> :$
<damo21> hmm... hang on... so i should 1) upgrade kernel  2) apt-get install fglrx ??
<z4ck> bll getting food
<slak> I NEED HELP WITH MY UBUNTU I INSTALLED IT AND ITS SAYING I'M MISSING LIBKENTUCKYFRIEDCHICKEN.SO.40 WHEN I TRY TO COMPILE
<z4ck> yes
<z4ck> dont do apt-get install fglrx
<slak> GUESS THATS WHAT I GET FOR INSTALLING A NIGGER OPERATING SYSTEM
<[LethAL] > STOP THE SHOUTING
<z4ck> u want to goto ati.com
<bloodnik> Anyone help me fix this? libavcodeccvs: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu14 is to be installed
<kbrooks> slak: troll.
<ScatterBrain> damo21: "apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx"
<SaintXaero> how do i make my resolution 1280x1024, it won't let mee:(
<kbrooks> [LethAL] : dont feed the troll
<slept>  /ignore slack
<ProN00b> lol, slak
<slak> SaintXaero: FIRST STEP INSTALL A REAL OS AND READ THE FUCKING MANUAL
<[LethAL] > !lart slak
* ubotu beats slak senseless with a 50lb Unix manual
<damo21> ati.com drivers are better? so i have to manually compile my kernel?
<[LethAL] > No, lart it instead :d
<sambagirl> slak is pure bigot
<sambagirl> why younot kick him
<funkyHat> !ops
<ubotu> it has been said that ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<kbrooks> [LethAL] : don't lart, not appropriate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<[LethAL] > :-(
<ScatterBrain> damo21: I didn't have too.
<z4ck> slak, stupid racist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<slak> NIGGER PLEASE
<kbrooks> z4ck.
<z4ck> slak, stupid racist
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dslb-084-056-128-179.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<sambagirl> i made joke and was persicuted and now he ocme here and says these nastythings about people? why he is not banned?
<bloodnik> SaintXaero, you've probably not set up xorg to support it. run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and you'll get to a list of resolutions
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*slak]  by Seveas
<damo21> ok :D surely there is a ubuntu wiki on the latest ati drivers?
<Seveas> slak has been banned before
<Seveas> the creep
<nalioth> z4ck: you should not feed the trolls
<ProN00b> wah, i need xorg-x11-devel
<damo21> !info ati wiki
<Seveas> he's on my list of permbans now
<sambagirl> thank you seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<z4ck> lol nalioth
<z4ck> i bet he all wants us to switch to " slackware"
<z4ck> what a joke
<Mustard5> :)
<kbrooks> z4ck: slackware is another linux distro
<bloodnik> nalioth, you asked me if I had backports.
<ScatterBrain> ubotu: tell ScatterBrain about fglrx
<Seveas> z4ck, please keep the coc in mind - cheering bans/feeding trolls is not done
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dslb-084-056-128-179.pools.arcor-ip.net]  by nalioth
<z4ck> ubuntu has got to be the one of the best linux distros to date
<nalioth> bloodnik: backports will keep you from cleanly upgrading/adding things
<ScatterBrain> ubotu: tell damo21 about fglrx
<bloodnik> Should I remove it then?
<nalioth> bloodnik: that would help
<bloodnik> OK
<damo21> z4ck... NO WAY i am not using ati.com driver
<z4ck> i didnt cheer.. i just called him a racist
<nalioth> my apologies, slept
<yaaar> anybody round here use bacula? i finally got it all configured and when i try to start it i get:
<nalioth> z4ck: enough.
<yaaar> Fatal error: Version error for database "bacula". Wanted 8, got 7
<yaaar> i've tried dropping and rebuilding the db, as well as the update_mysql_tables script
<slept> nalioth, thanks
<damo21> i dont want to risk breaking ubuntu
!lilo:*! Small split a few minutes ago, affected users, about 400
<kbrooks> Hmmm.
<nalioth> damo21: then only use official repos and backports sparingly (when needed)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<mortal_> Belutz, thx, anything else i would need to compile a kernel (besides src)
<mortal_> ?
<damo21> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx is the official way?
<nalioth> mortal_: "build-essental"
<nalioth> mortal_: "build-essential"
<ScatterBrain> damo21: YES!
<Belutz> nalioth, he already installed that :)
<Belutz> nalioth, anything else for him?
* nalioth is lost, forgive him
<mortal_> heh
<Seveas> mortal_, the source, a compiler and gmake is enough
<Seveas> kernel cannot have library requirements
<mortal_> i just tried make menuconfig and it didn't work
<Seveas> that's not compiling ;)
<damo21> LOL ubuntu didnt ship standard with gcc
<Seveas> damo21, yes it does
<Seveas> it's just not installed by default
<damo21> i had to select it as a package in breezy
<damo21> :D
<Seveas> mortal_, libncurses-dev oslt
<z4ck> damo21, yea that was the first things i installed
<Seveas> damo21, so?
<mortal_> O right! curses
<kbrooks> damo21: ship != install
<damo21> i got a shock thats all when i tried to compile something
<mortal_> what's oslt?
<damo21> :P
<Seveas> !oslt
<ubotu> Seveas: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<kbrooks> damo21: ubuntu ships with the gcc *package*
<Seveas> !oslt is or something like that
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<kbrooks> it does not *install* the gcc package
<funkyHat> :/
<z4ck> its on the cd
<ProN00b> omg, what do they mean with SDL ?
<damo21> okay okay i just thought it should install the gcc package by default
<bloodnik> nalioth, the same packages are trying to install the wrong ones still :(
<funkyHat> hahaha
<ProN00b> its suposed to be a package name
<nalioth> bloodnik: type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<kbrooks> not necessary for desktop installs, damo21.
<bloodnik> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<Nvidiot> no compiler is a smart thing to do security-wise
<Enz> hey im having difficulty installing java-package, dpkg error processing package
<damo21> okay :D
<bloodnik> I already tried upgrade and dist-upgrade
<bloodnik> It keeps them back.
<kbrooks> installing a compiler that is
<Nvidiot> will slow an attacker down because he can't use the compiler to compile his favorite tool
<damo21> haha
<nalioth> bloodnik: hoary or breezy?
<bloodnik> hoary
<kbrooks> Nvidiot: true
<Nvidiot> not to mention it'll prevent the average user from compiling programs instead of using apt/synaptic
<nalioth> bloodnik: then i'm lost. what pkg are you trying to install?
<bloodnik> libavcodeccvs, for transcode
<damo21> Nvidiot, u are right, its not too hard to install the package after
<damo21> :D
<damo21> ubuntu is the best :D
<Dreamglider> now i have a ubuntu ISO here,  Ubuntu-6.04-DVD-i386.iso when i try to install ubuntu from it i get tons of errors(i dont remember them) how can i check the iso against a md5 checksum file ?
<ProN00b> nooooo
<nalioth> bloodnik: build them from source, using apt
<Nvidiot> Dreamglider: md5sum blah.iso and compare with the md5sum that it should be
<Mustard5> 6.04?
<bloodnik> How do I do that? :o
<Nvidiot> probably a typo for 5.04
<Mustard5> k
<Mustard5> thought I was missing out :D
<silent_scream> when I try to download iget that error message:
<silent_scream> XML parsing error
<silent_scream> Location: chrome://mozzapps/content/download/downloads.xul
<silent_scream> Linenumber 1, column 1:
<silent_scream> .Value, "FileExtensions") + ")";
<silent_scream> ^
<Dreamglider> that s the name of the file 6.04
<[LethAL] > No pasting
<silent_scream> what should I do?
<Seveas> silent_scream, you should learn how to behave on IRC
<damo21> man, ive been so excited with ubuntu i havent slept for a week
<silent_scream> ok
<damo21> rofl
<mortal_> Nvidiot, walago you said *don't* install the nvidia package from nvidia.com, why not?
<Nvidiot> mortal_: because it's in the package management system
<silent_scream> sorry, the second thing
<Seveas> and just retry the download a few times, happened to me last week and retrting solved it
<mortal_> Nvidiot, ah i see
<nalioth> silent_scream: do not paste in here, please. read the /topic
<Mustard5> there is a seperate section for pasting, so it doesnt appear on everyones screen here, silent_scream
<Nvidiot> that's a *LOT* easier to manage than downloading it, messing with kernel headers, compiling etc
<Dreamglider> how do i check the iso with the md5 thing ?
<mortal_> last time I tried the nvidia-glx driver, I was sadly dissapointed with it's performance
<Seveas> md5sum -c filename.iso
<silent_scream> well ok http://pastebin.com/383088
<Seveas> and just retry the download a few times, happened to me last week and retrting solved it <-- silent_scream
<Dreamglider> i m on WinXP atm dos does not know the md5sum command
<Seveas> then get an md5sum utility from download.com
<damo21> Dreamglider download winmd5sum
<bloodnik> nalioth, how do I use apt to build from source?
<Seveas> bloodnik, apt-get -b source $packagename
<bloodnik> I already tried getting a tarball but it had compilation errors.
<deFrysk> bloodnik, apt-get source -b package
<bloodnik> oh, thanks :)
<pir> Is there any log of this channel (and for irc in general)..?
<silent_scream> Seveas,  i retried it many times nothing happened, that was caused by an updating!
<deFrysk> bloodnik, first apt-get build dep package
<Seveas> silent_scream, close firefox, restart it...
<damo21> how does ogg compare with mp3 in size?
<Dreamglider> where do i get a md5sum for Ubuntu 6.04 ?
<nalioth> bloodnik: b4 you do what Seveas said, do a "sudo apt-get build-dep $packagename"
<nalioth> Dreamglider: there is no such thing
<deFrysk> ogg = smaller when quality is same
<deFrysk> about 10 percent I think
<damo21> but how come i did mp32ogg and it came bigger
<Enquest> hello, I got a second harddisk (slave) in my computer... How do I mount this second hardisk wich has EXT3 partition on it?
<Dreamglider> where do i get a md5sum for Ubuntu 5.04.ISO sorry
<Jowi> hi all
<deFrysk> damo21, check the compressionrate
<mortal_> anyone have an audigy sound card?
<nalioth> Dreamglider: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<silent_scream> thanx every one
<slept> Enquest, mount /dev/hd.. /mnt use tabcompletion
<Mustard5> is audigy the same as any soundblaster card?
<damo21> i would like to convert my mp3s to ogg because its open source codec
<deFrysk> damo21, converting from mp3 to ogg gives some more quality loss so I would not do it
<mortal_> damo21, don't waste your time, you'll loose serious quality
<slept> damo21, that will make bad quality
<damo21> ok
<silwol> good evening
<mortal_> Mustard5, yeah, it's a sb audigy
<Enquest> slept, but how do I now wich HD it is?
<oO_will_Oo> Will changing my repositories to the Breezy Badger repositories make Ubuntu update GNOME to v2.12 also?
<Mustard5> I'm using soundblaster
<nalioth> oO_will_Oo: yes
<deFrysk> damo21, yust rip your audio cd's to ogg its good quality then :)
<[LethAL] > If you ask it to upgrade, yes
<oO_will_Oo> thanks
<damo21> audio cds? who has those?
<slept> Enquest, use tab to find out hdb.. or hdd..
<damo21> :)
<silwol> can somebody tell me if i can use the scanning function of the hp psc 1110 in breezy?
<deFrysk> damo21, tsk! ;p
<mortal_> damo21, ppl that buy music?
<mortal_> :p
<damo21> mine are all lost!
<Mustard5> to my tone deaf ear...there is no difference to the quality when converting from mp3 to ogg :D
<damo21> i cant find them
<Enquest> slept wich one ? hda   hda1  hda2  hda5  hda6  hda7  hdb   hdb1  hdb2  hdb5  hdc   hdd
<damo21> hehe
<Jowi> btw, anyone been able to reach gmail? (weblogin and pop times out - smtp seem ok.)
<deFrysk> damo21, mine too but i backed them up luckily
<damo21> rofl
<Enquest> And how do I permently mount such a thing to my filesystem
<mortal_> ogg does have crisper sound quality imho
<damo21> really?
<mortal_> yes
<slept> Enquest, just try . add a line to /etc/fstab
<nalioth> ogg and mp3 comparisons in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<mortal_> hehe
<mortal_> nalioth, ok, on topic, I can't seem to get my sb audigy working
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mortal_ about sound
<damo21> timidity is very good i can make my own music with soundfont synthesis direct to ogg
<kennethlove> is there any way, using Gnome's Disks utility, to make a disk permenantly accessible? or do i need to edit fstab?
<Mustard5> edit fstab
<kennethlove> figured. thanks.
<damo21> i am guessing it should be possible
<damo21> without editing text files
<damo21> most things are configurable in gnome guis
<damo21> :)
<slept> damo21, when you get used to edit files , you don't want to do it an other way :) or thats why I hate yast
<damo21> yeah there is still the beauty of vi
<damo21> :D
<kennethlove> i don't have any problems with editing the fstab myself. just figured it could be done through the GUI if they offer that much already.
<BlankB> vi? think sed.
<kbrooks> kennethlove: no way
<deFrysk> nano peeps , nano
<damo21> lol edit fstab with sed??
<slept> joe
<damo21> omg
<deFrysk> :D
<kennethlove> i figured i'd just use this magnetized needle i keep tucked behind my ear.
<damo21> hehe
<Nvidiot> oh come on, use edlin!
<damo21> flip the required magnets on the hdd track surface
<deFrysk> !tell emile about sudo
<basti__> How can I make a program run when I login to X, for example gdesklets ?
<kennethlove> damo21: yeah, that's the idea. :)
<nalioth> basti__: system > prefs > sessions
<damo21> u could do it in C with interrupt 13
<damo21> lol
<basti__> thank you nalioth !!
<damo21> hmm u could just write your own kernel in C:    _main { ........
<slept> anyone wants to play trivia ?
<cake-fork> Hi. My Hoary broke on an update (kernel panics on boot) so I updated the kernel, initrd-tools, linux-restricted-modules and dependencies to breezy. Now it boots but modprobe can't find the nvidia module. How do I fix it?
<nalioth> slept: in #ubuntu-offtopic all day long
<pir> IS there any archive of this channel?
<nalioth> pir: read the /topic
<schimmi> anybody here who have tried acpi suspend on Acer TM800?
<Mustard5> schimmi, nope
<Mustard5> not i
* Answer has suspended acpi on a Gateway Solo 3500
<ReleaseX> if i install the prerelease of breezy, what are the differences (how hard is it to upgrade) to the full release when it comes out
<deFrysk> ReleaseX, easy , just update regurarly
<deFrysk> no differences
<gilligan_> ReleaseX: you should be fixed by just running some apt upgrades
<Mustard5> Without seeing a full release I think that would be hard to predict, just my thoughts
<etnoy> am I the only one who feels that he gets a complete new xorg tree every other day on breezy?
<jcurry> I am using the web-based chat program in Moodle, (an FOSS e-learning tool) and there is a "beep" option to sort of ping another chat member...but every time i am "beeped", i do not hear the actual wav file played, i just get the plugin bar, which fails to find any plugins to handle x-audio/wave...what do i do to fix it
<jcurry> (I am using firefox)
<deFrysk> etnoy, they hope to get to updatenr 100 before stable release
<etnoy> I update it regularly, and the updates are really coming in fast, but almost every time I get 20+ xorg packages to update
<Jondo> Hi, whenever I try to use setxkbmap I get "Error loading new keyboard description"
<oO_will_Oo> ReleaseX: if you update to Breezy by modifying your repositories, it should automatically upgrade to the full release
<etnoy> deFrysk: probably :)
<deFrysk> etnoy, xorg has been modularised thats why there are so many
<Jondo> etnoy: Thats because all the xorg servers parts are split now for some reason
<Mustard5> jcurry, you using 5.04?
<Jondo> etnoy: I think maybe they're preparing for something like kdrive?
<deFrysk> Jondo, its easyer to maintain that way
<Jondo> ah
<etnoy> Jondo: I know that xorg is modular, but I get a new version almost every time I update
<Mustard5> jcurry, I'm assuming you haven't tried some of the How-To's on the forum concerning setting up firefox to work with flash and stuff?
<etnoy> that's what I wondered about
<Maikeru> neone know the official release date of Breezy?
<Jondo> etnoy: They're working out bugs
<JairunCaloth> I can't get my windows slave drive to mount
<etnoy> Maikeru: 13th I think
<deFrysk> etnoy, importand package so its importand to eradicate all bugs
<Maikeru> NOOOO
<Jondo> Does anyone else have issues with setxkbmap and Breezy?
<Maikeru> If it was one day later
<Maikeru> it'd be on my bday
<etnoy> Jondo: Sure, a lot of QA to do
<oO_will_Oo> It is
<oO_will_Oo> 14th
<etnoy> Maikeru: haha
<Maikeru> Shut up will
<Maikeru> no one likes you
<Maikeru> :P
<oO_will_Oo> oh, sorry
<oO_will_Oo> 13th
* Maikeru runs to your house and kills you
<mortal_> is anyone here running on a vanila kernel?
<etnoy> deFrysk: that's for sure.
<Maikeru> btw: answer my IM>
<kennethlove> your mother
* oO_will_Oo Kills Maikeru's computer while he's at my house.
<etnoy> good, now that I know APT is kidding me :P
<etnoy> I can tell they are working hard, I get really, really many updates today
<nalioth> gentlemen, take the violence to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jondo> mortal_: 2.6.12.5 from kernel.org
<etnoy> takes ages just to downlad
<Jondo> etnoy
<mortal_> Jondo, anything major break on you in ubuntu?
<Jondo> I get 1.5mb/s :)
<etnoy> Jondo: yes?
<etnoy> haha
<Jondo> mortal_: Other than my keyboard map switching, no
<Jondo> mortal_: But that's fairly annoying, as I really need to switch to German keymapping
<etnoy> mm, the mirrors seem quite slow here. my max. speed is 800KiB, but now I'm at 25 :(
<etnoy> and I'm using the swedish archive mirror
<[LethAL] > etnoy, jump to one in a close country?
<Jondo> etnoy: I'm using the one in France, and I'm located in Germany
<Nvidiot> the iinet mirror is extremely fast if you're on iinet adsl2 :D
<etnoy> Jondo: are there reliable unofficial mirrors?
<gilligan_> hm.. having some problems with libmp4v2-0 .. anyone experienced that aswell ? its trying to overwrite a library from other package
<etnoy> I think I'd like to try one
<Jondo> etnoy: I don't know of any.
<jcurry> Mustard5: yes, i am using 5.04, but i'll take a look at the faqs
<etnoy> Jondo: ok
<AngryParsley> hey, I got gnupod working with my ipod
<AngryParsley> and I uninstalled gtkpod and threw my backed up songs on my ipod
<Mustard5> jcurry, yeah...I would think the same issues that stop flash sounds playing will be related to why other sounds aren't working in firefox..just a guess :)
<etnoy> Has anyone of you got scsi-emul to work to enable fast cd ripping?
<etnoy> on breezy or hoary
<slept> Jondo,  loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de-latin1-nodeadkeys.kmap.gz
<etnoy> I don't, even though I've done it before (in gentoo)
<AngryParsley> gnupod was able to rebuild the database, but I lost my ratings and playcounts :(
<FarrisG> Are there any tools for setting up an external monitor on a laptop? For instance, I installed 5.10 on my notebook, and everything worked fine at the screen's detected native resolution, but when I plug in a CRT, the normal resolution is not ideal. Anything capable of changing this on the fly so that it's in native when I'm using the LCD, but in some higher resolution when using the crt?
<deFrysk> etnoy, not needed with 2.6x kernels
<etnoy> deFrysk: for audio cd ripping it is
<etnoy> wish it wasn't
<deFrysk> etnoy, how so ?
<deFrysk> never use it
<oO_will_Oo> FarrisG: System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution
<AngryParsley> why would you need it for ripping? you can read CDs just fine without SCSI emulation
<etnoy> deFrysk: well, I'm not sure of how, but you get about 5-10x speed increase in cdparanoia
<etnoy> AngryParsley: yeah, but at a weird slow rate
<etnoy> and it is more error-prone
<etnoy> at least on forums.gentoo.org that is an established fact, and I can tell that it works
<AngryParsley> I'm going to take the pepsi challege here and try ripping a CD
<etnoy> tried it myself
<Answer> hey why am I +e ?
<deFrysk> etnoy, sorry havnt touched scsi-emu since my last 2.4x kernel
<etnoy> slow cd ripping is one of the bigger problems for my friend who's new to ubuntu
<Answer> Question:  I want to ssh to a remote computer and then view a webpage on that network thru the ssh tunnel, is it possible?
<etnoy> he's got tons of cd's
<AngryParsley> lol, my pete yorn disc has a bunch of stuff that autoruns on windows machines
<etnoy> deFrysk: okay
<Jondo> slept: Hmm. Will that work in X?
<slept> etnoy, use abcde
<Mustard5> Answer, I've heard of it being done
<etnoy> slept: cdparanoia is the same :)
<etnoy> abcde _uses_ cdparanoia FYI
<etnoy> abcde is nice, my fav app
<slept> Jondo, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg select the right keyboard layout
<etnoy> but I need sound-juicer to work too, just because (and because my friend uses it)
<flodine> guys how long will i be able to run 5.04
* Answer forever
<etnoy> flodine: at least 12 months from now
<oO_will_Oo> it's supported for 12 months more
<etnoy> flodine: ubuntu supports each release at least 18 months from release
<slept> flodine, till you break or remove it
<Answer> until thermonuclear meltdown shuts off all the electricity... but then you could still get a generator
<etnoy> flodine: and you don't need to update to breezy if you don't want
<etnoy> Answer: or a mouse in a wheel
<flodine> im on breezy now about to try debian sarge
<etnoy> or a rack of 100+ mice
<inc|freaky> hi all im trying to start cups but it says: start-stop-daemon: Unable to open pidfile `/var/run/cups/cupsd.pid' for writing: Permission denied (Permission denied)
* oO_will_Oo waits patiently for  his system to finishe updating all the packages
<autoprime> i just burned the power pc version of the live cd.. anyone know why it wont boot?
<etnoy> inc|freaky: using sudo?
<oO_will_Oo> inc|freaky: are you root?
<inc|freaky> oops it worked :D
<Jondo> autoprime: Have you put the cd in the drive? Is the power cord plugged in?
<inc|freaky> thx ^^
<autoprime> hehe yes... and cd drive is set to boot b4 hdd
<etnoy> inc|freaky: is the printer on fire?
<etnoy> :D
<autoprime> its not reading as a bootable iso
* Maikeru edits his /etc/sudoers
<Maikeru> <3 Bastille
<ompaul> autoprime, did you check the file md5sum before your burnt it? {I don't do ppc, standard question }
<autoprime> no i havent.. ill try that. i shouldve triedthat. thx
<ompaul> autoprime, not knowing your software, did you burn a file or burn an image?
<inc|freaky> etnoy: no :)
<autoprime> burn the image
<inc|freaky> but i still cant print
<AngryParsley> hmm, ripping is slow
<AngryParsley> in fact sound juicer isn't responding
<jcurry> I ahve flash working, but wav files are not being played by firefox....i get the plugin bar, but it cannot find any plugins
<ompaul> !tell jcurry about flash
<etnoy> AngryParsley: yes, indeed it is
<os2mac> ok so forgive this nood question from a solaris admin....
<AngryParsley> estimated time left: unknown
<etnoy> and seems like scsi-emul still is the only option for fast ripping
<AngryParsley> wow, it's doing nothing
<etnoy> yes, same here
<os2mac> is there a way (like pkgadd) that allows you to add .deb pkgs from the local drive?
<etnoy> last week it dislayed the reading speed
<jcurry> ompaul: i *have* flash, and it works fine...i need wav files to play...
<AngryParsley> and there is a 0 byte flac file of the first track
<ompaul> AngryParsley, try grip, its what I use for that if you are having problems
<gilligan_> os2mac: dpkg -i [file] 
<AngryParsley> yeah, this program is about as useful as the emergency broadcast system
<AngryParsley> (read: it's a test of my patience)
<etnoy> brb, restart X server
<gilligan_> AngryParsley: what program do you use for ripping?
<AngryParsley> ompaul: does grip have a nice GUI?
<AngryParsley> gilligan_: the default one for ubuntu
<AngryParsley> sound juicer
<ompaul> AngryParsley, its functional
<ompaul> AngryParsley, hoary?
<AngryParsley> no, breezy
<gilligan_> AngryParsley: I usually use "abcde"
<AngryParsley> I'll try grip out
<sunsun> hi how do i set my sources.list to something akin to debian "testing"?
<ompaul> jcurry, any other wav files play? andy other sound files play?
<AbdulIsse> HI!
<Dreamglider> is Ubuntu 5.10 stable and does one get suppert her on #ubuntu ?
<barosl> does anyone know why development of DirectFB is slow?
<gilligan_> AngryParsley: a simple command line tool that works just fine.. you just run abcde and it will start ripping your CD + fetch cddb infos
<sunsun> firefox is messed up
<AngryParsley> haha, they used the itunes radioactive icon
<seethru> Dreamglider: yes 5.10 is stable
<AngryParsley> ?
<Dreamglider> and is it any good ?
<AngryParsley> grip doesn't start
<AbdulIsse> I have to admit, i never thought using Linux would be this good, i cant believe all the software and awesome everything is.
<ompaul> AngryParsley, change CDs I have it working
<AbdulIsse> Ubuntu 4 life!
<drega> is anyone availiable to tell me how to create a boot disk for ubuntu?
<seethru> AbdulIsse: welcome to the light side
<Kyral> Welcome to the power of GNU
<AngryParsley> and my load average just went through the roof
<kennethlove> Dreamglider: works fine here.
<Dreamglider> i mean good for a newbie ? :)
<FarrisG> oO_will_Oo: That will only allow you to change resolution within the constraints of what has already been configured, which in the case of a laptop is native resolution only.
<jcurry> ompaul: um....i can play sound, but not through firefox...it completely does not recognize x-audio/wave at all...how do i tell it howe to handle that?  about:plugins tells me i have mozplugger installed...but wave file are not listed
<oO_will_Oo> ah
<seethru> Dreamglider: as good, if not better, than hoary
<inc|freaky> im trying to get printing to work. i get no error. KDE printers system settings says it cant restart cupsd as it cant find any running. but ps -aux shows cupsys   13726  1.4  0.1   6896  2020 ?        Ss   23:02   0:04 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F when i try lp somefile.txt it says: request id is deskjet_970c-4 (1 file(s)) its the 4rth thing im trying to print, so theres no error theres just no queue beeing
<inc|freaky> processed - where is the error?
<seethru> Dreamglider: even better hardware support IMO, my Audigy 2 ZS worked out of the box in Breezy, but not in Hoary
<AbdulIsse> thank you seethru
<AngryParsley> yeah, 6.23
<drega> I've installed ubuntu to a usb disk and left the disk at home. i've restored the mbr with the windows cd but I'd like to e able to boot into ubuntu agian with out installing the boot loader.
<Dreamglider> Allright well i better get that iso on disk then :)
<x_o1> Anyone know how to configure the path that bluetooth uses to save files?  I cannot find the key in gconf, do I add it manully?
<drega> whats the easiest way to install/create a boot disk?
<AngryParsley> fuck, even kill -9 won't kill off grip
<oO_will_Oo> drega: i would recommend jusat putting GAG onto a floppy
<nalioth> AngryParsley: please watch your tongue
<lsuactiafner> kill -9 -1 will.. along with everything else on the system heh
<oO_will_Oo> *just
<Amaranth> AngryParsley: It's 'Uninteruptible' (sp?)
<fredforfaen> does gnome have a similar program as amarok?
<drega> GAG?
<AngryParsley> :(
<ompaul> jcurry, have a look at edit preferences advanced - bottom corner - plugins<< that might have something to do with the problem
<gilligan_> for newbies it's prolly a good idea to just wait a little bit.. breezy will soon be released..  upgrading now u might run into trouble that you cannot fix as newbie
<Maikeru> http://gag.sf.net/
<larsrohdin> hi, the program 'iptables' is installed by default by ubuntu right?  Is it activated by default? It is a sort of firewall right?
<AngryParsley> bbl, I'm going to restart
<[LethAL] > fredforfaen, rhythmbox
<Amaranth> AngryParsley: The only solution is to wait for init to get rid of it (hours of waiting) or restarting.
<fredforfaen> cool
<[LethAL] > Not quite as good
<ompaul> AngryParsley, no
<fredforfaen> ille check it out
<AngryParsley> ompaul: like Amaranth said, init will take forever to get rid of them
<nalioth> larsrohdin: iptables is part of every linux, and by default in ubuntu does nothing overt
<Amaranth> AngryParsley: I waiting 24 hours once, I think it might be a cron job.
<AngryParsley> I'll go with the restarting
<ompaul> AngryParsley, well - maybe but I would try killall grip and see what comes out of that
<AngryParsley> ompaul: I also tried that, nothing
<larsrohdin> nalioth, ok, how can I use it for securing my system? I use firestarter, but alot of people says that iptables is much better. is it?
<ompaul> AngryParsley, init 6 then
<AngryParsley> init 6?
<ompaul> reboot
<AngryParsley> oh, change to runlevel 6
<ompaul> AngryParsley, :)
<AngryParsley> well, I might as well update the kernel
<drega> I'll give gag a shot thanks.
<basti__> Could anyone tell me why shift+backspace kills my X and how I could remove this silly shortcut?
<gilligan_> larsrohdin: without knowledge about networking you won't secure anything with iptables
<basti__> restart* not kill
<ompaul> basti__, it has been like that forever to prevent you from having to reboot if X freezes
<jerryg> how do i open the fonts folder from breezy's nautillus ?
<lsuactiafner> gilligan_ : iptables -I INPUT -j DROP
<lsuactiafner> heh
<floor_16> anyone know why I can ping, but can't get the browser to load webpages?
<concept10> jerryg, try fonts:///
<gilligan_> lsuactiafner: heh,right.. hooray for that firewall.. :)
<jerryg> thank you concept
<lsuactiafner> floor_16 : make sure you set the correct proxy and route to the gateway
<basti__> ompaul, I thought it mas ctrl+alt+backspace.........
<larsrohdin> gilligan_, well I have basic (a little more than basic) knowledgee about networks... How much do I need to know, and can't I learn something by using it?
<ompaul> floor_16, by any chance do you have backports enabled in /etc/apt/source.list
<oO_will_Oo> floor_16: could it be a dns server thingie?
<lsuactiafner> gilligan_ : heh, i actually wrote a very nice firewall myself
<lsuactiafner> well iptables ruleset
<ompaul> basti__, ohh did not read :( sorry
<AngryParsley> oh cool, all the copies of grip ended
<lsuactiafner> or dns.. but ping does resolve also
<basti__> -.-
<`psych0> hi
<AngryParsley> geoff@tiny:~$ ps ax | grep grip | wc -l
<AngryParsley> 1
<oO_will_Oo> but only if he pinged a URL in the first place
<Maikeru> Will
<`psych0> where are the .deb files stored *
<AngryParsley> :)
<`psych0> ?
<Maikeru> no offense, but you're a dumbass
<Maikeru> You get on AIM and then don't respond
<gilligan_> larsrohdin: well i'd say u have to study iptables documents then
* Maikeru punches you
<kacike> uga!
* oO_will_Oo wonders why the away message isn't working
<Maikeru> tomorrow at school I'll do the unbelievable
<Maikeru> ...
<Maikeru> I'LL BREAK YOUR STYLUS!
<jcurry> ompaul: i looked at the plugins, wav is not listed there....how do i add it?
<larsrohdin> gilligan_, ok, we'll see how it works out=)
<oO_will_Oo> oh, i was gonna guess finish lunch soon
<ompaul> jcurry, is there an add button? I have not looked
<gilligan_> larsrohdin :-)
<Maikeru> fu
<Maikeru> :)
<Mustard|Away> `psych0,  /var/cache/apt/archive
<jcurry> ompaul: nope...
* Maikeru is away: teaching myself php/mysql
<ompaul> !tell Maikeru about conduct
<kacike> can anyone help me with mp3?
<Maikeru> ompaul, I'm fine without being told about it
<Maikeru> Thank you
<floor_16> ompaul: I don't believe I have backports enabled. How would i tell in the file?
<larsrohdin> gilligan_, except the man pages, do you know a good e.g. website about it?
<P229> ubotu: tell kacike about mp3
<basti__> !tell me about mp3
<`psych0> Mustard|Away, thx and only a short question, how to unpack a deb file ?
<Mustard|Away> ompaul, its entry would be uncommented if enabled
<ompaul> floor_16,  grep backports /etc/apt/souces.list  <<  will give output if there is one
<ompaul> Mustard|Away, should not be there unless added :)
<Mustard|Away> `psych0, no idea :D
<`psych0> LOL
<propagandhi> 'psych0: u can use the deb2tar utility
<floor_16> ompaul: no such luck.
<propagandhi> db2targz i mean
<ompaul> jcurry, let me look in a moment
<gilligan_> larsrohdin: google for iptables.. you should find some big handbook somewhere i guess.. prolly a big howto somewhere on tldp.org
<propagandhi> dammit i meant deb2targz
<ompaul> floor_16, try starting it in a terminal and see if you get any clues why it is not starting
<larsrohdin> gilligan_, ok thanks man
<ghb> I'm having some problems installing a program: it keeps telling me I don't have permission. I've tried using sudo, but still gives the same error. =/
<propagandhi> ghb: which program
<ghb> propagandhi, Oh, hi again. =) MATLAB.
<propagandhi> ahh Matlab, i havent installed that yet, you downloaded the package from somewhere?
<ghb> propagandhi, No, I borrowed the CD from the uni.
<propagandhi> ok, what format is the installer
<ghb> Format...?
<scribbles> how do I set gDesklets to open on boot?
<propagandhi> is it a shell script, a deb file a source package?
<ghb> Shell, I think.
<propagandhi> it's .sh?
<Jowi> scribbles: add them to your session manager in gnome
<Ninjew> Does anybody have the 'evdev' driver working for xorg?
<scribbles> session manager?
<ghb> propagandhi, Yep.
<propagandhi> ok, and you're just running it off the cd
<ghb> propagandhi, Yep.
<ompaul> floor_16, hoary or breezy?
<Mustard5> scribbles, system>>preferences>>sessions
<Jowi> scribbles: yep. sys->pref->sessions
<propagandhi> have u tried copying the installer and files to a folder and installing from there?
<scribbles> ahhh nice thx guys
<ghb> propagandhi, Umm... no. I'll try that...
<propagandhi> or copying to a folder and changing the permissions on the installer
<ghb> propagandhi, How do I do that?
<oO_will_Oo> chmod 777 foo.sh
<Mustard5> ghb, with a chmod command
<ghb> Mustard5, Ah, I've come across that command once or twice...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<propagandhi> ghb: or you could chown <your username> /path-to-installer
<Mustard5> ghb, type 'info chmod' to get more help
<ghb> Mustard5, I'll do that.
<propagandhi> some .sh files also need to have chmod +x but most dont
<ghb> propagandhi, Even if it's on a cd?
<propagandhi> ghb: no you need to copy to a folder
<ghb> propagandhi, ok
<felipe_> Hello, is there a debian package of MONO 1.1??
<oO_will_Oo> ghb: does the installer run at all
<propagandhi> cd's being read only and all
<Mustard5> yeah..follow propagandhi :)
<Mustard5> I'll butt out :D
<ghb> propagandhi, righto.
<Jowi> felipe_: no idea about the exact version...
<Jowi> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: (The Mono .NET development environment), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<propagandhi> sorry Mustard5, i didnt mean to push over the top
<Mustard5> np :D
<grndslm> sooo....why is it that gdm won't work for me properly (just keeps going to human theme) after I just dist-upgraded to breezy?
<felipe_> Jowi, thanks
<Jowi> np
<felipe_> i'll go with the standar intaller..
<marz> If I am trying to mount a cue image file, how do I know where to mount it? (when I try /mnt/cdrom it says it doesn't exist)
<felipe_> How can I see with gtk ver I have?
<P229> kacike: stay in the channel, please
<Mustard5> put -v option on the end ?
<scribbles> is the Startup Command for gDesklets just "gDesklets"?
<tahorg> marz: you need to make an iso first
<marz> tahorg: I have downloaded a Linux game, I have the *.cue and *.bin files, I need to create something else too?
<felipe_> !info java
<tahorg> marz: apt-get install bchunk
<ghb> propagandhi: Wow... I really don't hope it takes as long as Ubuntu estimates it too -- an hour. 0.o'
<oO_will_Oo> scribbles: type 'gDesklets' in the console  to find out
<os2mac> who ever gave me that tip thank you.....
<marz> tahorg: thanks, I'll try that
<grndslm> sooo....why is it that gdm won't work for me properly (just keeps going to human theme) after I just dist-upgraded to breezy?
<felipe_> !info Java
<erisco> how the hell do i register?
<tahorg> marz: with bchunk, you transform you bin/cue -> iso
<Jowi> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is to install both 1.4 and Sun Java see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<felipe_> thanks
<marz> tahorg: Oh ok, cool, thanks a lot
<grndslm> erisco, type /msg nickserv register [password] 
<tahorg> marz: then mount -o loop -t iso9660 bla.iso /mnt/thing
<propagandhi> ghb: some installers can take that long, to extract etc
<scribbles> ah its gdesklets
<Jowi> felipe_: use !info when queriying for a specific package. for general info use !subject
<propagandhi> but it is a long time, how big is the matlab installer
<Mustard5> !flash
<ubotu> flash is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<erisco> ah here we are
<Belutz> :)
<oO_Will_Oo-> arrgh
<ompaul> jcurry, when you right click on that file type in the browser what does it offer as the way to deal with the file?
<marz> tahorg: thanks a lot man, later
<Will-> arrgh!
<os2mac> clear
<erisco> hello, i recently tried a couple new updates for firefox and it corrupted my shortcuts somehow. When I put firefox into my command line it boots fine, but my desktop shortcuts do not function properly. Both the new updates failed to updates so I am blaming them.
* ompaul hands os2mac a /
<grndslm> can somebody help me fing out why after dist-upgrading gdm won't display anything other than the default human theme??
<grndslm> *find
<erisco> my question, what do I do to fix this?
<ghb> propagandhi: Yeah, but this is just to copy the content of the CD to the harddrive. =(
<hans0lo> erisco: try: update-menus
<propagandhi> ghb:oh i see, it's not a DVD?
<P229> grndslm: that sucks
<grndslm> P229, thanks for the help
<hans0lo> erisco: as your current user, not as root
<P229> grndslm: are the other themes still installed/
<grndslm> yup
<ghb> propagandhi: the reader is a DVD-ROM, but the CD is just a regular one.
<Jowi> erisco: all my shortcuts for firefox points to x-www-browser. so I just use that one instead. seems to work fine nomatter how many upgrades i do.
<hans0lo> erisco: ok, thats as far as I can help then. I'm debian user. I'm in the wrong channel! hehe
<Navatiu> hi all
<cake-fork> why is there no nvidia.ko in linux-restriced-modules-2.6.12* ?
<propagandhi> ghb: ok, well that sounds like a long time to copy the contents of a cd, but you never know
<P229> grndslm: I've never run into that issue, but you might want to make sure the latest themes are installed. you might also try reinstalling the themes, in case the file permissions got mucked up somehow
<ghb> propagandhi: Hm.. Oh well -- just have to wait and see...
<Mustard5> gbh. must be a big game :)
<grndslm> P229, i just reinstalled one, and it won't work...still says something about gdm not being configed properly
<propagandhi> he he game
<ghb> Mustard5: It's not a game. =)
<Mustard5> ah k
<floor_16> hey all, I'm wanting to add a new server to my synaptec that will extend ubuntu from just the universe and metaverse packages...anyone have a good link for doing this?
<henryson> my bakcground is brown, and nautilus won't start
<grndslm> P229, I guess I'll have to restart X to copy the error down
<floor_16> er..synaptIc
<jcurry> ompaul: it gives me the yellow "no plugin found" bar...
<Mustard5> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Mustard5> see that floor_16 ?
<floor_16> mustard5: thanks :) will do
<Mustard5> k ;)
<ProN00b> is cedega == winex ?
<nalioth> ProN00b: it's related, yes
<ProN00b> how ?
<henryson> Pronoob, cedega is "built" on winex, which started out from wine
<ProN00b> ok, so why do people still use wine and not winex
<Mustard5> wine is free?
<ProN00b> and winex is ?
<Navatiu> ii wonder
<Mustard5> not?
<Mustard5> I'm not sure :D
<Mustard5> I know cedega costs money
<Cashel> Are the breezy repositories down or did I break something?
<henryson> wine is not prim. on 3d?
<Mustard5> what do you mean by prim.?
<propagandhi> http://torrentz.burn.myvnc.com:5454/
<henryson> how do i start (eg reset) nautilus?
<ProN00b> fucky bsd licenses
<henryson> primerily, however it is spelled!
<propagandhi> ProNOOb: ????
<lorenzod> henryson: killall nautilus
<ProN00b> i hope the wine developers are feeling the pain of dumbness, now transgaming is making all teh money with their code
<lorenzod> ProN00b: What is your problem with the BSD license?
<ProN00b> they suck
<ProN00b> they allow stuff like cedega and osx
<lorenzod> ProN00b: I'm sure they had their reasons for choosing the license they did.
<ProN00b> big companys making money out of open source giving only back if they fell like it
<ompaul> jcurry, the obvious is always harder
<lorenzod> ProN00b: well, it's a matter of freedom.
<Ninjew> Does anybody use the evdev x.org driver?
<propagandhi> ProNOOb: even if products based on open source go commercial, theres plenty of benefits for the open source community at large
<os2mac> whoot....
<Mustard5> whats with the nickname Ninjew ?
<Mustard5> you could try a nick that is less..ummm..controversial :)
<nalioth> licensing issues in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ompaul> jcurry, got it
<kennethlove> Mustard5: what if s/he's jewish?
<Ninjew> Mustard5: I don't see how it is in any way controversial
<nalioth> Mustard5: your mick is er pungent in nature, as well
<Ninjew> Mustard5: p.s. I am jewish
<Mustard5> :)
<propagandhi> it seems to always be okay if someone is racist against themeselves
<larsrohdin> If I would get the CVS version of cedega to work, could I play the same games as with the subscription version?
<henryson> thanks lorenzod... kind of funny, to type killall nautilus and suddenly nautilus starts ... :P
<propagandhi> larsrohdin: you wont be able to use the point2play service i believe
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, and what is that?
<propagandhi> but you can get a deb package of cedega free anyhow
<lorenzod> henryson, nautilus restarts itself by default.
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, is that easier than the cvs version?
<propagandhi> i have cedega installed and i can execute it but point2play asks for a username and password for the transgaming service i think
<lorenzod> But it is funny, in a reincarnation kinda way.
<propagandhi> larsrohdin: its much easier to get installed yes
<phasegen> Why can't you use point2play?
<larsrohdin> where can I get my hands on that?
<propagandhi> phasegen: i dont know why, it keeps asking me to enter the transgaming account password or whatever, so i just use cedega on its own
<propagandhi> larrohdin: http://torrentz.burn.myvnc.com:5454/
<ReleaseX> i'm trying to install smeg and it says i have unmet dependencies, python-xdg (>=.14) but 0.9.1 is to be installed
<phasegen> did you have a transgamer accout?
<propagandhi> nope
<phasegen> that's why...
<propagandhi> thats what i was saying
<phasegen> $54 american a year
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, but what exactly is point2play? what can I do with/without it?
<seethru> propagandhi: you pirate you!
<ompaul> jcurry, what you need to do is find a .wav file and try to open it in your browser, it should then offer you a list of exiting tools or to down load the file :) so you can choose whatever player you want
<seethru> phasegen: IMO it should be free, only reason I paid is because I NEED cedega...once Wine is caught up they won't be getting money from me anymore
<Mustard5> I should have been watching ompaul and jcurry...hehe I havent set sound up in my browser yet either
<propagandhi> larsrohdin: you can still run cedega and get it to attempt to install games, such as from a cd or downloaded installer. No guarantees it'll always work. Theres a list of games available that work okay etc to be found on the transgaming site i believe
<ompaul> Mustard5, there was nothing else that was the clue
<propagandhi> and there might be somegames on the link i sent you, but thats just speculation ;)
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, the webpage you showed, I don't find it
<Mustard5> I couldn't even find the 'plugin' part in my preferences in the advanced tab
<jcurry> ompaul: thanks!
<seethru> larsrohdin: http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Category:Working
<propagandhi> http://torrentz.burn.myvnc.com:5454/torrents.php
<jcurry> Mustard5 :)
<ompaul> jcurry, np
<propagandhi> i'm on the site now
<toran> how can I add WMA support to juk and/or other audio players?
<propagandhi> you can also get there by just typing tuxwarez in firefox and it will resolve
<Mustard5> hey jcurry, you can write the HOW-TO for me in the forums hey?  ehheheheh...just kidding :D
<Dreamglider> ok i have installed Ubuntu 5.10 but when i bootupi get a "Error 12" i never get a boot loader up!
<GDorn> okay, why doesn't alsa work?
<propagandhi> Dreamglider: heres a really helpful description of error 12 as seen on the gentoo documentation ---
<propagandhi> his error is returned if the device strings syntax is correct but other than that, an error occurred that isn't defined by any other error.
<propagandhi> *this
<seethru> lol
<seethru> Dreamglider: silly question, but you installed grub?
<Dreamglider> i have Fedora Core 4 and WindowsXP Pro on Primary Master and Ubuntu on Primary slave
<ReleaseX> i'm trying to install smeg and it says i have unmet dependencies, python-xdg (>=.14) but 0.9.1 is to be installed
<propagandhi> Dreamglider: and you installed ubuntu last
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, ok im downloading cedega_4.4.1-1_i386.deb... what then? sudo dpkg -i package?
<Dreamglider> propagandhi, yes
<seethru> lars: yes
<propagandhi> larsrohdin: thats correct
<ngmlinux_> how can I change my boot loader menu?
<propagandhi> Dreamglider: did you choose to install the boot loader
<ngmlinux_> Windows disappeared
<ngmlinux_> yes
<Dreamglider> propagandhi, yes i did
<ngmlinux_> everything was great until the kernel updated itself
<propagandhi> ngmlinux_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<larsrohdin> ok thanks... because I tried that cvs version once and almost died trying=)
<ompaul> !tell ngmlinux_ about grub
<seethru> Dream: but you can get into windows and fc?
<propagandhi> larsrohdin: no prblems
<jcurry> is there something i can spt-get so that firefox print normally, instead of giving me the postscript interpreter message?
<GDorn> strike that.  now I have no sound at all.
<ghb> How do I change the read speed on the DVD-ROM?
<tristanmike> ReleaseX, you need to download the newer version of python-xdg
<steve_> Hello friends, I messed around with my /etc/inittab and now X doesn't start by default.  Can someone PM me the readout of their inittab (preferably unmoded) so I can find and add the lines I removed.
<propagandhi> ghb: is DMA enabled on the drive
<Pickle_Weasel> i get this error when trying to install something in synaptic: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<larsrohdin> propagandhi, It would be so sweet to be able to play at least some games in linux. but do I have to install them on my linux partitions or can I run from windows? with ntfs?
<ghb> propagandhi: Dunno... I suppose so.
<Blissex> Pickle_Weasel: you got to run it as 'root'
<seethru> larsrohdin: best to install them either on a linux or FAT partition
<Pickle_Weasel> well, i am in synaptic, so i'm obviously root
<larsrohdin> seethru, thats what i thought...
<Pickle_Weasel> unless, nvm, i think i know what the problem is
<Seveas> steve_, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2769
<propagandhi> ghb: hdparm /dev/hdX where X is the drive letter
<basti__> Could anyone tell me why shift+backspace restarts my X and how I could remove this silly shortcut?
<ompaul> steve_,  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2770
<Pickle_Weasel> i have someone ssh'ing to me, and they might have done a root command after i ran synaptic
<WhiteRabbit> anyone use cedega?
<Seveas> ompaul, beat ya :p
* ompaul looks at Seveas 
<propagandhi> basti__: it is a useful shortcut sometimes hey
<propagandhi> WhiteRabbit: yes i do
<basti__> propagandhi, but its supposed to be trcl+alt+backspace !!!
* ompaul gives Seveas the cup
<ompaul> :)
<propagandhi> ohh yeah true
<steve_> Seveas & ompaul, that yous kindly.
<steve_> That's exactly what I needed.
<ghb> propagandhi: Nope, it isn't.
<basti__> so u got any clue?
<ghb> propagandhi: It's running over PIO now.
<ReleaseX> tristanmike, how can i do that with apt
<propagandhi> ghb: you could try enabling DMA
<ghb> propagandhi: How do I do that?
<Dreamglider> seetruh: i booted with UBCD and started WinPX with no problem
<ghb> propagandhi: I don't think there's any settings for that in the BIOS.
<GDorn> okay.  sound under ubuntu is really beginning to tick me off.
<kangpeh> how do you change the system color...
<kangpeh> from brown to like... black for instance
<Dreamglider> Ultimate Boot DC nice thing to have at hand
<kangpeh> like i changed the colors of my own username
<Dreamglider> CD
<kangpeh> but when im at the gdmlogin for instance
<kangpeh> the color is brown
<ghb> Dreamglider: UBCD is the savor. =)
<tristanmike> ReleaseX, I don't think you can, just download and install http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/python-xdg_0.14-0ubuntu1~5.04ubp1_all.deb
<propagandhi> ghb: you can enable it from the command line - trying to remember the command - anyone quick help -
<Dreamglider> it s ince indeed yes but one must use causion with it tho trust me ;)
<ghb> propagandhi: Well, considering that the installation of Ubuntu when pretty fast, I assume that DMA on the DVD-ROM is enabled by BIOS.
<seethru> Dreamglider: hmmm, what bootloader did you have running before?
<steve_> I haven't used the new version of Gnome that's comin' with Breezy but does anybody know if it allows additions of shortcuts to its applications menu?
<kikidonk> is this a good place to ask for an advice on installing ubuntu colony ?
<Dreamglider> seethru, grub
<seethru> steve_: you can add them in 2.10 with smeg
#ubuntu 2006-10-02
<Volvo> and to reduce the icon size ?
<erUSUL> tamacracker: System>Admin>Gparted System>Admin>Disks (sudo pat-get install gparted if you do not have it instaled or use synaptic)
<Wulong> What should /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager be set to?
<Arrick> hey, where can some one post screenshots to nowdays?
<kitche> tamacracker: ok well that is mounted then
<kitche> so you don't have to format it
<bruenig> Arrick, photobucket perhaps
<tamacracker> kitche ok... soooo how do i get my drive to work.. cuz all my mp3s and movie folder is gone
<Volvo> how to change the icon size visible on desktop ?
<Arrick> !photobucket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photobucket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracker> kitche this is what i get: could not show file:///media/illriginal/My%20Downloads'
<Arrick> bruenig wlink?
<Arrick> link?
<ikonia> why does ubuntu put vmlinuz and initrd in / as well as /boot
<ace> hey guys jsut wanted to say thanks it worked
<XiXaQ> does anyone know of a CLI version of Systemmonitor?  That is, an application that displays memory usage per process, cpu load, etc...
<ikonia> really makes the root file system scrappy
<bruenig> Arrick, you are just looking for a place to host your screenshot right?
<kitche> tamacracker: well if you reformated it for linux then you lost everything that was on there because that seems like a Windows format
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: top
<bruenig> I don't want to misunderstand
<tamacracker> kiche ... I NEVER formatted it... EVER it's just missing.
<Arrick> yes
<ace> and i have one mroe question for you guys
<mon^rch> how do I get rid of the "lock" icon on the folders for my ntfs drives, anyone???
<Arrick> bruenig yes
<ace> about switching to KDE
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, pardon?
<bruenig> http://photobucket.com/, you have to register for a free account
<Red-Sox> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I can transform ubuntu into kubuntu by just doing "Sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ace> will all my settings like resolution stay the same if i switch to KDE?
<Newbi8> Hello!How do I get the movieplayer to play mpg????
<Red-Sox> ?
<lupine_85> tamacracker: is the partition mounted?
<tamacracker> kitche i used a program to mount my windows drive onto my linux operating system
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: What player have you been trying to use?
<bruenig> Red-Sox, you are wrong
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: top is *the* cli system monitor
<tamacracker> kitche i was using that drive for music and movies.... now it's gone.
<Red-Sox> bruenig: Okay
<erUSUL> XiXaQ: man top
<Red-Sox> bruenig: how so?
<moreati> hi all, has anyone played with Edgy on an Intel G965 video adaptor. Did agpgart/DRI/GLX work for you?
<lupine_85> Red-Sox: close, but no banana ;)
<erUSUL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<tamacracker> i dont know how to check if the partition is mounted
<bruenig> Red-Sox, you need to do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then you need to remove all of your ubuntu components
<Newbi8> Red-sox: the one that came with ubuntu..
<kitche> tamacracker: ah ok so it's NTFS
<lupine_85> you'll have all of ubuntu's stuff, and all of kubuntu's stuff as well
<Red-Sox> bruenig: But I like my ubuntu components
<ace> oo ok
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone here have any experience with setting up newsgroups
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: Totem?
<ace> will my resolution change if i switch to KDE?
<lupine_85> !inn2
<ubotu> inn2: 'InterNetNews' news server. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2949 kB, installed size 7104 kB
<Red-Sox> :P
<moreati> erUSUL: sorry, thanks
<lupine_85> PITA to use though
<bruenig> Red-Sox, right, but you won't be going from ubuntu to kubuntu, because you will have an option to boot into either. You will just be adding kubuntu on top of ubuntu.
<Newbi8> Red-sox: Yes!:)
<kitche> !ntfs-3g > tamacracker
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ace> hey guys if i install the kubuntu thing yall are talking about will it affect my resolution?
<Red-Sox> bruenig: Right, but KDE is still the same and everything, correct?
<Newbi8> Red-sox: That's it??Thanks!
<tamacracker> kitche huh?
<bruenig> ace, no
<skaos> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: well
<lupine_85> erm, kubuntu alongside ubuntu ;)
<bruenig> Red-Sox, it is different. It has different applications and has a different interface.
<ace> bruenig: thnaks so i wont have any worrys if i use that apt-get thingy?
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: then open VLC and then go File>Open File and choose the file
<no0tic> what iptables frontend do you advise me?
<Flannel> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<bruenig> Red-Sox, if you just want to 'look' of kde but want all your gnome apps, I think there is a package called kde-core
<skaos> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Red-Sox> bruenig: Is there a package in that actually DOES transform it?
<Newbi8> Red-sox: VLC?
<pennypacker> !firestarter
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: yeah, it's video lan
<kitche> tamacracker: ntfs is Xp's filesystem it doesn't have good support in linux
<rayston> how do I figure out what is wrong with my HD that suddenly is unavailable?
<rayston> what tools are available to me?
<Abst> Does anyone know why since I install these nvidia drivers the text at Login and in TCL programs is really small
<Rickman> I just tar'ed a file into a wrong folder destination on my linux box.  How can I move the folder?
<Jaak> is there a flash 9 beta somewhere?
<XiXaQ> erUSUL, that's great! Thanks alot. :)
<bruenig> rayston, you have tried mounting it
<janbanan> Does anyone know what version of crossover office i should use? debian, xandros linux, loki, or mandriva?
<tat> try debian
<bruenig> Jaak, I didn't think they had released it yet. Perhaps if it were a windows build, it might leak on to a p2p but I haven't seen it anywhere
<tamacracker> kitche so basically i just fucked myself with ubuntu and lost over 100 gigs of mp3s and movies... right?
<mon^rch> debian
<no0tic> Flannel, something more accurate, afaik firestarter doesn't make difference between tcp & udp packets...
<pennypacker> just use fedora
<Newbi8> Red-sox: I'm new to the Os so could u explain that once more?
<bruenig> Newbi8, what is it you are trying to do?
<kitche> tamacracker: yes if you whiped out that information when you installed ubuntu
<rayston> bruenig : how do I do that? it shows up in the disks tool, but it isnt enabled (the browse button is greyed out) and clicking enable has no affect
<Jaak> i mean flash 9 player...
<Jaak> is maya 7 the latest distro for linux?
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: okay, open up the terminal
<bruenig> rayston, what is the name of the hard drive
<bruenig> Jaak, 7 is the latest
<birdfish> What command would I issue in order to find out if a certain program is installed on the system?
<rayston> hdc1
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: if you're in gnome, it's Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<kitche> Jaa: maya 7 isn't a distro it's a program
<Newbi8> Red-sox:It's open and I've run the command u said..:O)
<rayston> bruenig : hdc1
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: did it install?
<Red-Sox> Newbi8:
<Red-Sox> can I PM you?
<Newbi8> Red-sox: It's still installing
<no0tic> pennypacker, do you speak with me?
<tamacracker> kitche if I whipped what information? I installed Ubuntu, downloaded and installed a program that will mount my NTFS drive and it was working fine... now all of a sudden everything is missing.
<Arrick> I have setup a default Ubuntu Breezy installation, and I have a phillips cdrw800 that the system recognizes. When i put a disc in the drive, the drive will read the discs, but if I right click on the cd-rom icon, and click on copy disc I get the following error>>>> will post paste in a moment
<Arrick> http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9162/screenshotxc5.png
<bruenig> rayston, ok open up a terminal and do this first make the directory where you are going to mount it "mkdir whatever" then try mounting it in that directory "sudo mount /dev/hdc1 ~/whatever"
<kitche> tamacracker: well ok what hard drive is your NTFS on? sicne that what I was asking the whole time
<pennypacker> i was noit aware
<tamacracker> kitche yes it's a NTFS hard drive that I mounted with some program for ubuntu to access the files.
<kitche> tamacracker: yes but what is the partiton number lika hda1-9 or hdb2-9?
<Red-Sox> CRAP
<tamacracker> i dont even know anymore ubuntu has me pissed off and i forgot everything at this point
<Jaak> bruenig, thanks for the info
<Red-Sox> I installed ubuntu on the wrong partition!!!!!!!!!
<robbbb> anyone use enlightenment DR17?
<Newbi8> Red-sox: Still here?
<tamacracker> kitche i dont even know anymore ubuntu has me pissed off and i forgot everything at this point
<kitche> tamacracker: since you have to mount each time you want to use that hard drive unless you have it in /etc/fstab
<Red-Sox> Okay, okay, so I had two blank partitions, 4GB and 15GB, and I installed it on the 15, anyway to merge or move over?
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: yea
<bruenig> tamacracker, it is always suggested that you backup
<Red-Sox> oops
<Red-Sox> I installed it on the 4GB****
<bruenig> rayston, did that work or what?
<fdsd> what app allows me to use a cursor in the console?
<Newbi8> Red-sox: What do I do now?It's completed the install..
<tamacracker> kitche every time i restart my machine and log onto ubuntu i dont have to do anything, i can click my ntfs hard drive at anytime i want...
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: okay, go to apps > sound and video > VLC
<tamacracker> kitche now i click it..... and all my files are missing
<bruenig> tamacracker, are you sure it is mounted?
<rayston> bruenig : it says : mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Newbi8> Red-sox: I'm there..
<bruenig> rayston, what is the file system type? is it ext3 ntfs fat32 or what
<pennypacker> fat32 = vfat
<rayston> bruenig : the type should be ext3
<kitche> bruenig: it's not mounted fromw hat I seen and tamacracker forgot the partition number for it
<robbbb> anyone use enlightenment?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone here use pan as a newsreader, if so I am a newbie to this and would like to know how to set it up so I can get started
<tamacracker> kitche how do i see all my drives/partitions so I can tell you
<pennypacker> fdisk
<fdsd> hey guys, what app allows me to use a cursor in the console?
<bruenig> rayston, do sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 ~/whatever
<rayston> and the whatever part is the directory I want to mount it in? right?
<kitche> tamacracker: either fdisk -l /dev/<harddrive>
<bruenig> tamacracker, System>Administration>Disks
<bruenig> tamacracker, what kitche said too, you seem like the graphical type though
<kitche> bruenig: yeah I forgot the graphical part of it that's why my thing just dropped off :P
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: File
<Red-Sox> Newbi8: Open, and select the file
<tamacracker> kitche ok it's /dev/hda
<bruenig> that is not a partition number
<Newbi8> Red-sox: Jupp..But can I make this my default player by any chance!Thanks a whole bunch btw
<rayston> bruenig : wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<rayston> so, is my superblock bad?
<tamacracker> partition 1
<rayston> bruenig : so, is my superblock bad?
<kitche> tamacracker: ok try this mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 in a console
<bruenig> rayston looks like the drive is corrupted
<rayston> bruenig : does that mean its unsaveable?
<tamacracker> kitche
<tamacracker> kitche what's the point of this?
<bruenig> rayston, here is where my knowledge stops
<fdsd> hey guys, How do I add gpm to the startup of ubuntu?
<bruenig> fdsd, what is gpm?
<tamacracker> kitche it's just showed me  different commands to type
<fdsd> bruenig, yes
<kitche> tamacracker: it's suppose to mount your ntfs hard drive
<bruenig> kitche, it needs to have a mount point
<Spy> anyone can help me please ? ... Since i installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but worked with Live CD.
<bruenig> fdsd, no what is it, like is it a program or what?
<kitche> bruenig: yeah forgot lol
<rayston> bruenig : thanx for the help so far
<pennypacker> u need to specify a dir to mount it
<fdsd> bruenig, it adds the cursor to console
<tamacracker> can someone please help me remount my drive so that i can get all my folders/files back
<kitche> tamacracker: ok mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<kitche> tamacracker: make sure that /mnt/windows is made though
<bruenig> fdsd, ok, well if you want it to launch whenever gnome starts, when you login, which seems a reasonable time to have it launch, just go to System>Preferences>Sessions, then click the startup commands tab and add it
<pennypacker> mount -t vfat /dev/x /mnt/windows/c uid=user
<lupine_85> sudo...
<bruenig> fdsd, correction it says startup programs
<kitche> pennypacker: umm it's ntfs not fat32
<tamacracker> kitche the name of the hardrive is illriginal
<pennypacker> ntfs then
<fdsd> bruenig, I have no gui on this machine
<com4> if i run type(object.method), it'l give me <type 'instancemethod'>. How would i check to see if object.method was instancemethod in an if block?
<bruenig> fdsd, ah, um, could you add a script in /etc/init.d/
<JoshIRL> riiight
<pennypacker> for raid  use /sbin dmraid -ay
<odyssevs> Anyone know whether this piece of hardware will be recognised by Ubuntu? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-PCI-Bus-to-PCMCIA-Cardbus-Adapter-UK-Seller_W0QQitemZ230034593507QQihZ013QQcategoryZ101206QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<JoshIRL> So, i reconfig the xserver, do i have to, if i do have to, how do i save..?
<com4> oh, totally the wrong channel :D
<fdsd> bruenig, then make a sym link to /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<tamacracker> kitche it's saying there's only 14GB
<tamacracker> kitche the hard drive is 150gb
<kitche> tamacracker: how much was it using up?
<bruenig> fdsd, perhaps a sym link would work or maybe a simple script that just launches the program
<moreati> How do I display the changelog of the installed kernel package?
<kitche> tamacracker: before it disappeared?
<JoshIRL> After reconfig'ing or setting up the xserver by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, do i have to save somehow? Or can i just hit the power and reboot?
<tamacracker> kitche i dunno man i had over 60 albums of MP3s and like 10 videos
<jrib> is there anything like 'svntar'?  Basically, just to grab the contents of an svn repository and tar it up
<bruenig> JoshIRL, after reconfiguring it should be good
<JoshIRL> Strange.
<JoshIRL> I did that, config'd the xserver, it's still saying it can't find the xserver, or it might be configd wrong.
<tamacracker> kitche let me restart my machine to see if windows still runs and works and has all my MP3s, ok?
<bruenig> JoshIRL, you tried startx
<bruenig> ?
<JoshIRL> during the first install it didn't give me ANYTHING about xserver, i had to go back and do it with that code. ;(
<JoshIRL> startx?
<bruenig> yeah, after you reconfigured, did you try startx?
<thanatonaute> How do I patch a diff to an Alsa source??
<JoshIRL> what's startx? Lol
<JoshIRL> I'm a linux/unix noob
<bruenig> startx is a command that well starts x
<Rickman> I need help installing phpmyadmin on my linux server
<JoshIRL> Oh. :|
<Rickman> can someone help me with this?
<JoshIRL> What's that command?
<hetauma> any1 got any idea why wine is "lost" from edgy's repositories?
<bruenig> startx
<JoshIRL> Lol, i'mma reboot and try this then, brb.
<Rickman> I'm trying to use apt-get install phpmyadmin, and linux reports back that it can't find the package
<thanatonaute> I tried:$ patch < hda-generic-hp-fix.diff but it doesn't seem to work :(
<bruenig> !info phypmyadmin
<ubotu> Package phypmyadmin does not exist in any distro I know
<axee> when installing ubuntu, should the swap area's bootable flag be on or off?
<bruenig> !info phypmyadmin
<bruenig> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<bruenig> Rickman, have you enabled the universe repository?
<Rickman> bruenig....uh... I guess not.  how do I do that?
<bruenig> Rickman, have you ever edited the /etc/apt/sources.list or is the original when you installed?
<thanatonaute> Can someone help me how to apply patch for a diff?thanks
<Rickman> bruenig, nope, it's the default
<Rickman> bruenig, I'm looking at that file now
<bruenig> Rickman, oh, did you open it with gedit or vim or nano or what?
<Rickman> bruenig, nano
<bruenig> Rickman, ok well make sure you do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list so you can write to it. Once in it whenever you see a "# deb blah blah blah" delete the #
<bruenig> Rickman, but only when you see the # followed by a deb, anywhere else you do it, where there isn't a deb well mess it up because those are supposed to be commented out
<Rickman> bruenig, there are about six of them.  is this safe?
<BlueLaguna> "Package csm is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<amonkey> how can i get my drives not to show up on the desktop?
<jman_> Hi I just installed beryl and XGL my close, maximize, and minimize buttons are gone and can't move the windows anymore because that top bar is missing can someone help me please?
<BlueLaguna> how do I install this?
<bruenig> Rickman, yeah this will enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<BlueLaguna> I'm trying to install compiz on edgy, but compiz-plugins depends on csm
<thanatonaute> Can someone please help with using patch?
<bruenig> Rickman, if you just want the universe you could just do it to these lines, but most prefer to have all of them deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<Rickman> bruenig, ok, done.  do I have to reboot my linux box now?
<JoshIRL> grrrr
<JoshIRL> >:(
<bruenig> Rickman, no, in the terminal just do sudo apt-get update, t hen sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Arrick> I have setup a default Ubuntu Breezy installation, and I have a phillips cdrw800 that the system recognizes. When i put a disc in the drive, the drive will read the discs, but if I right click on the cd-rom icon, and click on copy disc I get the following error>>>> will post paste in a moment
<Arrick> http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/9162/screenshotxc5.png
<jman_> Hi I just installed beryl and XGL my close, maximize, and minimize buttons are gone and can't move the windows anymore because that top bar is missing can someone help me please?
<bruenig> jman_, #ubuntu-xgl
<JoshIRL> Bruenig, I did the startx, a bunch of text flew by, and at the bottom there was some stuff like Fatal server error, caught signal 4, server abortion.
<JoshIRL> and a bunch of 'couldnt find symbol' something or others. :(
<bruenig> JoshIRL, I am going to say that is probably not good. Must not have configured it properly.
<JoshIRL> Yeah, i did. :\
<Rickman> bruenig, thank you SOOOOO much! that did the trick!
<bruenig> np
<JoshIRL> Silly silly ubuntu
<JoshIRL> any other tricks up your sleve that i could steal bruenig?
<bruenig> JoshIRL, I never had any problems with x or sound or networking or the like, they just all worked. So I have no experience troubleshooting those areas except some of the obvios stuff I have seen
<JoshIRL> Alright. :s
<JoshIRL> That stinks, i wanted to use ubuntu, i've heard nothing but good about it lol
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, try this
<thanatonaute> Ah, I tried reading man page for patch, but i am still getting error messages.
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> just make sure to use the default options.
<JoshIRL> I've done it.
<JoshIRL> Atleast 5 times. =P
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, hold on a sec
<JoshIRL> Alright.
<mephux> hey can i use apt-get to install pixel?
<tsukasa> hi
<JoshIRL> Is my problem maybe because of an older version of ubuntu? I'm installing v5.10
<JoshIRL> What's the most recent ubuntu?
<Subhuman> JoshIRL, dapper drake.
<tsukasa> 6.06
<bruenig> JoshIRL, dapper 6.06 is the last release, edgy 6.10 is in beta
<LilRayRay> Hi all, could someone help me out with some Hardware problems?
<Sktisangry> I think this is possibly the worst idea I could have ever had.
<JoshIRL> Drapper drake?
<Subhuman> which is 6.06
<JoshIRL> :S
<JoshIRL> Can i download it somewhere?
<bruenig> mephux, what is pixel?
<JoshIRL> maybe the install would go smoother?
<Subhuman> www.ubuntu.org
<Subhuman> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mephux> pixel is like gimp..
<mephux> but only it doesnt suck
<Subhuman> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<mephux> lol
<jrib> is there anything like 'svntar'?  Basically, just to grab the contents of an svn repository and tar it up (without creating a temp directory and tarring that)
<bruenig> mephux, all I see is pixelize
<mephux> hhm
<bruenig> !info pixelize
<ubotu> pixelize: Create an image consisting of many small images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<tsukasa> pixel is not free software
<tsukasa> therefore you won't find it in the repositories
<jrib> pixelize sounds neat
<LilRayRay> I am having problems installing an ATI driver, if someone could be of assistence that would be great
<bruenig> jrib, 136 kb, command line, probably sucks
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, yes that is an old version
<mephux> i tried to dpkg it but i'm missing a depend.. and i don't know which one
<JoshIRL> Should i get a more recent?
<mephux> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=12
<JoshIRL> Perhaps the install would be less faulty, as this one has proven to be :P
<mephux> thats the site if you intrested..
<mephux> good program
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, do a sudo apt-get update and a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bruenig> mephux, oh yeah it costs money, it wouldn't be in the repos
<JoshIRL> Uh
<JoshIRL> hangon lemme jot and reboot and try lol
<mephux> damn
<Admiral_Chicago> then edit your sources.list by typing sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshIRL> o.o
<mephux> bruenig, thatnk you for your help
<Admiral_Chicago> replace everything that says breezy with dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> also, you might want to install bitchx, its a command line IRC client
<LilRayRay> anyone here suscessfull with installing ATI drivers?
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* bruenig chuckles
<bruenig> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LilRayRay> alright thanks
<JoshIRL> hmm
<JoshIRL> Ok admiral i think i got it all
<JoshIRL> So go in, sudo apt-get update then sude apt-get dist-upgrade, then sude nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change breezy to drapper?
<JoshIRL> If i understood that right :x
<mon^rch> edit the file first
<Dr_willis> hmm.. after changeing - you then need to do the dist-upgrade, or the other command.. :)
<JoshIRL> sudo nano nano /etc/apt/sources.list firs tthen? O.o
<Admiral_Chicago> bruenig, maybe you're not familiar with the program
<asciiart> hi all
<Admiral_Chicago> !info bitchx > bruenig
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4 (dapper), package size 1467 kB, installed size 6476 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, yes
<Dr_willis> JoshIRL,  edit it first.. otherwise you are not upgrading to the new version
<JoshIRL> well, imm gonna try this, i'll be back.
<JoshIRL> ok brb
<Admiral_Chicago> then you might want to do a sudo apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> then reconfigure x server
<asciiart> how i can install a previous version of xorg? now I have xorg 7 and I need Xorg 6.8
<JoshIRL> >_ >
<JoshIRL> ok brb
<bruenig> Admiral_Chicago, perhaps you are not familiar with /me chuckles
<mon^rch> amazing so many install probs (NEVER had ONE)
<Rickman> bruenig, when I try to login to my newly installed mysql, using "udo mysql -u root" I get error 1045 (28000): acess denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password:no)...any ideas how I fix this?
<Admiral_Chicago> whatever man don't flood the channel
<bruenig> Rickman, no idea
<Rickman> bummer
<Rickman> anyone here an expert in installing mysql?
<Admiral_Chicago> Rickman, how are you root?
<Mik3> rickman: can you try sudo mysql -u root -p? i think i had to use the -p flag to access it
<esc2> hi
<Mik3> then enter the mysql password
<Rickman> let me try
<esc2> i have a problem with my printer
<gandolfthewizard> hello all
<esc2> everytime
<Admiral_Chicago> esc2, what is the problem
<ugarit> any  successful opengl users here?
<esc2> i restart the box i need to modprobe usblp manually
<gandolfthewizard> how do i load wine
<Rickman> mik3, it still gave me the same error.
<Admiral_Chicago> ugarit, what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> gandolfthewizard, after you install wine, you  need to do winecfg, to create the compatibility layer
<Mik3> hmm, ok, then i'm not sure
<esc2> how can i get it to load that module when i connect a usb printer
<gandolfthewizard> is that after i extract it?
<Dr_willis> esc2,  /etc/modules   - list of modules to auto load at boot
<Rickman> admiral_chicago, not sure i"m trying to be root....
<Dr_willis> esc2,  i think thats the right name.
<bruenig> gandolfthewizard, why don't you install from the repos instead of from source?
<esc2> also cups doesn't give me an error message
<gandolfthewizard> from were
<esc2> no
<gandolfthewizard> sorry all i am new to linux
<ugarit> Admiral_Chicago: glxgears is only hitting about 810 fps!
<Dr_willis> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<esc2> i want it to load when and as it detects a usb printer
<bruenig> gandolfthewizard, open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install wine
<shut-> kool
<esc2> not always
<Squee> ugarit, that is a terrible benchmark tool
<Dr_willis> esc2,  you plugging a printer and just rarely using it?
<ugarit> Squee: hmm! what is a good one?
<Squee> ugarit, even if you move your focus away from that window you gain 1000 fps
<Admiral_Chicago> Rickman, says you are root@localhost
<shut-> i am not using linux atm as driver for printer isnt made yet
<Admiral_Chicago> ugarit, hmm, no idea
<esc2> well, i just borrow it from the flat downstairs
<Squee> ugarit, i acutally use tuxracer...
<bruenig> shut-, you should write one
<esc2> Dr_willis, actually i'm joking
<shut-> i dont know how
<ugarit> Squee: so do I and I'm successful, but flightgear is terrible
<esc2> of course its connected all the time
<ugarit> google earth is also very slow
<Rickman> admiral_chicago.  oh, I don't know.  I'm just trying to install mysql for the first time.... totally confused
<Dr_willis> esc2,  and the reason to not load the module at boot time then is ?.....
<esc2> but i'd rathere know how to load a module, when a device connects
<Squee> ugarit: well, does glxinfo state direct rendering is working?
<ugarit> Squee: yes
<esc2> rathere than have all sorts of modules
<Dr_willis> esc2,  that would be in the udev rule sets I belive.
<esc2> ok
<esc2> thats great
<Squee> ugarit, then maybe it's just a slow card I dont know
<esc2> its just principle
<khaije1> i was reading about deb-src and related tools and it got me thinking.... are there any tools to automate (or simplify) building a deb from arbitrary source?
<ugarit> Squee: it's an i915gm
<esc2> the principle of getting it right
<ugarit> is that slow or fast, I really don't know!  I dual boot and flightgear and google earth are excellent in winxp
<esc2> unfortunately i am damend with it, rather than just making it work ok
<Squee> ugarit: i have no experience with intel in linux
<bruenig> khaije1, checkinstall?
<khaije1> i guess i want to know what it would take to make my own packages (for easier mgmt)
<Squee> does anyone know what cards the radeon driver supports?  Or where I can watch for developments?
<rayston> anyone on here know anything about corrupted superblocks?
<esc2> but Dr_willis thanks for the info
<bruenig> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Dr_willis> Squee,  check the ati linux driver homepage.
<esc2> much appreciated
<asciiart> how i can install a previous version of xorg? now I have xorg 7 and I need Xorg 6.8, I need make this to solve this problem -> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8
<khaije1> bruenig: oh ya? I'll read up on that, any other related things i should investigate?
<Squee> dr_willis: this is seperate from the official ati driver?  because i'm not looking for that
<ugarit> my fonts (ttf) are not rendered as well as in winxp, although I've setup the same fonts, and dpi, how can one improve them?
<Dr_willis> Squee,   chedk the OFFICIAL ati web site :P
<shmulik> I've got a MacBook Pro and the Atheros wifi card is not getting any DHCP leases from APs in the area (although it seems to be able to see them).  Also, lspci returns: "Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001c (rev 01)"
<khaije1> hmm anyone then... are there any other auto-package-building-from-compiled-source-code tools?
<Dr_willis> Squee,  of course what they say works.. and what works is often different. :)
<gandolfthewizard> how do i open a terminal
<max_> Then beg for Free drivers
<finalbeta> Anyone can recommned me some snmp monitor? GUI thing, perhaps even with desklets or a panel for gnome.
<ugarit> gandolfthewizard: in which display manager?
<ugarit> gnome, kde etc
<Squee> dr_willis: I have the ati driver right now.  I dont want it.  The unofficial radeon driver has aiglx working.  but radeon just crashes X for me, i can only use vesa or the official fglrx or my card doesnt work
<khaije1> wow, checkinstall looks perfect!
<shut-> who can write a driver for printers
<Paco> Hi! I'm looking for someone who has gone through a Intel 537EP modem install; problem here... looking for help
<godtvisken> When attempting to install Windows XP through VMware in linux, the windows install says it cannot find any harddrives. What should I do?
<krazykit> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> godtvisken: did you make a virtual hard drive?
<Squee> godtvisken: you havve drive set up?
<Rickman> how can i downgrade phpmyadmin  from 2.8.03 to 2.7.0?
<Dr_willis> Squee,  you are fering to the Xorg 'ati' driver then. :) not the 'fglrx' driver by "ATI" - that would discussed at the    Xorg web site I guess.
<Squee> dr_Willis: thanks, i'll look there
<godtvisken> kitche, Squee: i think so, but how can i check?
<JoshIRL> well
<JoshIRL> it didn't work. perhaps i should just download the 6.06 drapper version fresh and burn it.
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, you need to be online....
<JoshIRL> I am online. lol
<Admiral_Chicago> yes that would be a good idea.
<Squee> gottvisken: I've never used vmware, just virtual pc, it just sounds like your hard drives aren't set up properly
<JoshIRL> Always online
<JoshIRL> is 6.06 stable?
<gandolfthewizard> it says it was obseleted
<gnomefreak> JoshIRL: yes
<JoshIRL> hopefully that will work then :\
<Arrick> is there anyone here that can help me out with setting up ubuntu breezy as a gateway?
<janbanan> Is there a good burning program for ubuntu? I wan't to burn a *.bin image
<sqneffect> join #aster
<godtvisken> janbanan: k3b is nice, or gnomebaker
<janbanan> godtvisken, well which one should I take?
<Arrick> hey gnomefreak hows it hangin lately?
<shut-> can someone make a driver for a printer ?
<ChrisBradley> :)
<Arrick> shut- hat kind of printer?
<Arrick> lexmark?
<shut-> No canon
<Arrick> not me
<Dr_willis> Good luck there.. :P
<gandolfthewizard> ok were else can i get wine instead of a source
<Arrick> lexmark is easy
<JoshIRL> i love .edu mirrors. :)
<ChrisBradley> hi Dr_willis
<Arrick> gandolfthewizard deb?
<Dr_willis> I plan on never buying a Canon Printer again.
<gandolfthewizard> deb?
<Arrick> me too Dr_willis
<gnomefreak> Arrick: sick but still here :(
<slimz> gnomefreak : i think its time to give up
<Arrick> gnomefreak you used to play with breezy a lot didnt you?
<slimz> gnomefreak :)
<Arrick> Volvo quit that
<shut-> i got a canon pixma ip1600
<gnomefreak> Arrick: yes breezy dapper edgy and hoary
<Volvo> Arrick, what ?
<Arrick> yeah I thought so, you have any experience setting up breezy as a gateway?
<gnomefreak> slimz: did you install the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<Arrick> Volvo quit changin your name completely so i cant recognize you
<slimz> no
<gnomefreak> Arrick: nope thank god
<gnomefreak> slimz: try it
<slimz> ok
<Arrick> gnomefreak I am attempting it now, because It makes a good firewall
<slimz> already newest version
<Arrick> but i need some help
<gnomefreak> oops wrong channel slimz head to #ubuntu+1 please
<jj05y> hey, can some one gimmie some help, in 6.06 i cant connect 2 my wireless router wen wep encrytion is enabled, but wen i disable it it works fine, i using an anscii passphrase
<gandolfthewizard> were can i get wine other thn from a source site
<kromel> Question:  Did a fresh install of Ubuntu.  Installs all the way, but upon rebooting, it fails at Hardware Devices.  Using a Nvidia 5500 AGP.  When I enable onboard video, it loads all the way, but xserver fails.
<Bazzi> gandolfthewizard: from universe
<gandolfthewizard> universe.cm
<Bazzi> no :)
<pdavid> Anyone else having a problem getting an external usb dvdrw to work and show up under /dev?
<jj05y> hey, can some one gimmie some help, in 6.06 i cant connect 2 my wireless router wen wep encrytion is enabled, but wen i disable it it works fine, i using an anscii passphrase
<Bazzi> repository
<pdavid> i cannot seem to get a valid block device for my external usb drive
<Bazzi> go to synaptic and enable "community maintained software" in the options menu
<shut-> anyone have a canon pixma ip1600
<eagle1> hi
<godtvisken> janbanan: well, k3b can do more i think, but it's kde. gnomebaker is more simple and is gnome
<eagle1> i'm planning to migrate one of my server from debian to ubuntu? there's any trouble with this procedure?
<janbanan> Ok. thanks
<jj05y> hey, can some one gimmie some help, in 6.06 i cant connect 2 my wireless router wen wep encrytion is enabled, but wen i disable it it works fine, i using an anscii passphrase
<eagle1> or is almost painless?
<keegan> I never liked gnomebaker...k3b has always worked best for me
<pdavid> anyone have any ideas?
<pdavid> at all?
<jj05y> help me! i'm desperate
<pdavid> the device shows up in dmesg, but it doesnt get assigned a valid block to mount with...
<tom47> nautilus burns just fine
<christian_> hola
<markus_> hi, i have a problem: i've installed 6.06.1, everything works, but after the installation the system doesn't start the x-window-system, it only starts a text-based login, i think it has to do with my ati radeon graphics-card
<tom47> CD/DVD Creator is good
<Arrick> man I need this thign set upo as a gateway
<tom47> and iso burns well from nautilus with a right click
<shut-> has anyone found a driver for canon pixma ip1600
<shut-> ??
<pdavid> I have another external usb cdrw that seems to work just fine
<christian_> algguien habla espaol
<pdavid> I get a valid block device: /dev/scd0 to mount to
<P3L|C4N0> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<JoshIRL> Admiral_Chicago: I wanted to get the desktop edition, right? :X
<domibel> markus_, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<christian_> ok
<shut-> edubuntu
<shut-> Laughing Out Loud
<DethKlok> what package is fdisk under?
<pdavid> nobody has any idea?
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> you aren't setting up a raid or something fancy like that are you?
<Arrick> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.12-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<tom47> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> I have a laptop and an external CRT.  I would like to have the same thing show up on both screens usually, so don't need to bother with dual-monitor setups of most types, but I would like to be able to close the laptop lid and not have the crt blank, which is the current behaviour.  How?
<sorush20> how can I read and write to ext3 file systems in windows?
<jrib> ubotu: tell sorush20 about ext3
<Mr> is there a really large archive of gdesklets somewhere on the web? gdesklets.org isn't really cutting it for me :/
<pdavid> dmesg output shows:
<shut-> !usbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  google for it.. thers an "IFS" driver tha tlets you do it.
<shut-> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pdavid> [17180807.252000]  scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<pdavid> [17180807.252000]  usb-storage: device found at 20
<pdavid> [17180807.252000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<jrib> !fishing
<pdavid> [17180812.288000]    Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: DVDRRW GSA-2166D  Rev: 1.00
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<pdavid> [17180812.288000]    Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<pdavid> [17180812.820000]  sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<jrib> ubotu: tell pdavid about paste
<pdavid> [17180812.820000]  sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
<shut-> !printer
<pdavid> [17180812.820000]  sr 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pdavid> [17180812.820000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  and ext3 is backwards compatiable with ext2 :P
<DethKlok> how do i get the fdisk utility?
<tom47> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> DethKlok: you probably have it, if not install util-linux
<Jaak> does opera support flash?
<viator> fdisk is already installed
<pdavid> so dmesg gives that for output, but no associated block device shows up under /dev/ for it
<DethKlok> jrib: i did but its still not working
<Dr_willis> sorush20, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<jrib> DethKlok: what ahppens?
<viator> automatically
<JoshIRL> Admiral_Chicago: No, i don't have any raid-drivers or anything. Atleast i don't think so.
<Admiral_Chicago> JoshIRL, then you're fine with the regular CD
<JoshIRL> Ok good.
<JoshIRL> I hope this install works :(
<JoshIRL> Also, is it true that linux/unix/ubuntu has a longer uptime than windows? My friend sais that his linux can stay up and running for weeks at a time.
<Dr_willis> JoshIRL,  months, years... even
<domibel> yes its true
<Jan-pp> I have a console-only server running here and I would like to replace the beep with a visual-only beep. The tutorials on the net seem not to work. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> one month+ uptime - is common
<tom47> DethKlok type "man fdisk" in a terminal window
<Phlosten> JoshIRL: linux is based on unix, unix was designed never to reboot
<Dr_willis> Ive had machines running torrent clients  in the basement with 6+ weeks uptime.
<Rudd-O> hello guys
<detectiveinspekt> latest flash player for mozilla firefox where is it?
<Dr_willis> unfortunatly - power outages from thunderstorms.. suck. :)
<Rudd-O> I need help with beryl and xgl in ubuntu
<Phlosten> i dont leave my machine on all the time, i value a low power bill not a high uptime :)
<Rudd-O> I have succesffuly installed it in fedora
<domibel> my linux-router uptime is 7 month
<Rudd-O> but I fail to see it work on ubuntu
<Rudd-O> I installed the packages but I get this message: glx_ext_Texture_from_pixmap missing
<shut-> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rudd-O> why is that?
<Rudd-O> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nemik> could i ask about my edgy beta upgrade problems here or is there a seperate chat for that?
<jrib> nemik: #ubuntu+1
<nemik> thanks jrib
<Mr> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<Eddie> nice
* Eddie looks up gdesklets
<Eddie> gah
<Eddie> forbidden
<bluefox83> how do you configure your keyboard keys for snes9x?
<ned> i installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu installation
<bluefox83> and i install xmess and can't find it anywhere
<ned> it changed the splash screen to kubuntu
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  check the menus/docs.. i recall it not being very hard to do.
<ned> how do i switch it back to ubuntu splash screen
<bluefox83> menus/docs?
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  read the docs for the program.. and check the menu items.. proberly som preferance/settings menu
<Dr_willis> !info snes9x
<ubotu> Package snes9x does not exist in any distro I know
<bluefox83> O.o
<Jan-pp> I have a console-only server running here and I would like to replace the beep with a visual-only beep. The tutorials on the net seem not to work. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  a nice way to say "RTFM" :) and explore the program.
<bluefox83> !GSnes9x
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GSnes9x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Senesence> How do I install a new .pcf font?
<bluefox83> hrm...
<ned> i installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu installation; how do i switch it back to the regular ubuntu splash screen
<bluefox83> Dr_willis, that's the problem, i can't find the manual pages
<Dr_willis> a lot of the emulators are vanishing from the repos. :(
<domibel> i am searching for a user statistics, how much user are using debian / and or ubuntu
<JoshIRL> <Dr_willis> Ive had machines running torrent clients  in the basement with 6+ weeks uptime. <-- that's awesome haha
<Dr_willis> try the program homepage.
<motin> Hmmm, I can't get my vnc login attempts to authenticate over ssh. Always password incorrect despite the fact that I have run vncpasswd, vnc4passwd, realvncpasswd - both as my user and as root and set the password. What can I try next??
<JoshIRL> my stupid windows reboots like once a week at the longest uptime. lol
<kromel> If I have an integrated video and normal Video card, how do I get X to see the other graphics card, and not the integrated?
<Senesence> Can anyone help me install a .pcf font?
<Dr_willis> kromel,  normally you disable the interl card in the bios.
<ClayG> can anyone recommend a good gnome based unrar app?
<bluefox83> kromel, you hook your monitor into the one you want to use..
<Dr_willis> ClayG,  ark can handle rars if you install the rar packages.. or use 'wine winrar.exe' :)
<kromel> Dr_Willis: but ubuntu doesn't boot with the integrated card disabled.
<ClayG> ark? ill synaptic ark rar
<ned> i installed kubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu installation; how do i switch it back to the regular ubuntu splash screen
<ClayG> see if i have any luck
<Arrick> Dr_willis doyou know of a quick way to get a box to allow passthrough connections to the internet, so I can research other comfigurations for what I want?
<THX-1138> Arrick - firestarter
<Arrick> THX-1138 yeah, if I could get firestarter to work, that migh be an option
<Arrick> but since firestarter has no gui, thats not a quick option right nwo
<Arrick> now
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  you mean set up ip-masquerading so  other pc;s on the lan use the first pc as their gateway?
<Senesence> How can I get new text fonts to work in ubuntu?
<THX-1138> iptables, bastille, shorewall (crosses fingers) i don't know if they are easy to use.
<Arrick> Dr_willis yes please
<THX-1138> !sharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> Dr_willis what I have is this wan>ubuntu breezy box>hub>lan
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  aint used that in years.. since i got  a router...
<cpk2> also might need forward set to yes
<viator> firestarter is gui
<viator> for iptables
<viator> heh
<Arrick> viator well, since firestarter is on this pc, how do I access the gui?
<Dr_willis> Arrick,  its just a few commands  that enable it..google the wiki/forums/ web for ip-masquerading perhaps...
<viator> launch it from the cli
<viator> or
<Arrick> because it sure doesnt shop up
<Dr_willis> yea - you set forwarding to yes. with some echo command,, to somewhere.. :P then  i froget the rest
<viator> is you have a launcher
<Arrick> Dr_willis thanks
<david> hey folks
<Arrick> viator what would be the command to launch it from cli?
<seamus7> Hi. I have a simple question about installing programs. I downloaded a newer version of Azuerues from its website and extracted the archive. Where am I supposed to put the directory or any program directory for that matter?
<bluefox83> ?
<viator> look under your menu
<viator> first
<Dr_willis> seamus7,  ive found it easir to install azuerus on a 'per user' basis.. ie. let the user install it to their own home dir.. not systemwide.
<viator> see if its there
<viator> applications>internet
<Dr_willis> seamus7,  that way it can auto-update
<seamus7> yeah that's what i did... i went to the azuerues website and got 2.5
<bluefox83> i freakin hate azureus, i highly recommend qbittorrent
<Senesence> Where are pcf fonts stored on ubuntu?
<viator> or just do sudo firestarter
<seamus7> it fixes some bugs in the official ubuntu version found in synaptic
<viator> from the cli
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  i dislike azaurus also. :P
<Dr_willis> seamus7,  i wouldent use the ubuntu version at all.
<bluefox83> Dr_willis, try qbittorrent...it's awesome. very low overhead
<seamus7> i tried qbittorrent and ktorrent and utorrent under wine ... azureus is the only one which worked right away and had all the features I need
<ltr2000> I have a big problem, i can't boot in Ubuntu!
<ltr2000> It seems my ubuntu system crashed
<ltr2000> how do i fix this?
<Dr_willis> bluefox83,  i like 'wine utorrent.exe' :P
<tonyyarusso> Dr_willis: I suppose you could also make a subfolder with different permissions under /opt.
<bluefox83> the only downside is, i don't think it's in apt, so you will need to download the .deb from the website
<david> can someone help me out? I'm trying to write to my windows partitin and can't, this is the line in in my fstab  "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1" and this is my attributes on my hard drive " dr-xr-x---" where do i add "w"
<bluefox83> Dr_willis, wtf is with running wine? there are excellent linux applications available for anything windows
<motin> Hmmm, I can't get my vnc login attempts to authenticate over ssh. Always password incorrect despite the fact that I have run vncpasswd, vnc4passwd, realvncpasswd - both as my user and as root and set the password. What can I try next??
<harleypig> I'm using auto-apt and checkinstall to compile and install vim7, but I'm getting the following error: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/vimtutor', which is also in package vim-runtime
<harleypig> any pointers?
<seamus7> I'm sorry... my question was where is the standard place to keep a program directory? Just in my /home/'user' directory?
<tonyyarusso> ltr2000: Well, for the people that will be able to help you it would help to give more info.  For instance, is this a new install or one that was working before for a while, and suddenly this happened?  Anything you've changed recently, etc.
<harleypig> omg, nm ... uninstall the other vim packages ...
<harleypig> why do I figure these things *after* asking the question?
<bluefox83> lol
<tonyyarusso> seamus7: /opt is designed for that purpose, but you certainly can put things in your home dir too.
<seamus7> oh ok thx
<bluefox83> sometimes you just need to say a problem aloud
<ltr2000> tonyyarusso, it says Grub Error ... or somthing
<ltr2000> it was working for 1 month
<ltr2000> i don't think i changed anything today
<Parabola> how do i change file associations?
<david> Do i add or remove attributes in my fstab file?
<Parabola> i cant remove movie player, because apt tries to remove ubuntu-desktop, and movie player is a piece of crap, doesnt play ANYTHING
<bluefox83> ltr2000, your system didn't install a new kernel?
<jpsm> d
<david> If so, what part?
<ltr2000> ltr2000, no clue.
<seamus7> tonyyarusso: is that where you keep all of your stand alone programs ... in /opt ?
<Senesence> How can I set up a .pcf font to use on Ubuntu?
<jrib> Parabola: you can install other movie players without removing it.  But if you want to remove it, ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package so you don't need it unless you upgrade versions of ubuntu.  Lastly, Movie Player should play everything if you install the needed codecs
<jrib> ubotu: tell Parabola about ubuntu-desktop
<viator> what greb error is it?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Parabola about multimedia
<viator> whats the #
<tonyyarusso> seamus7: At the moment I don't have any, actually.  But when I got newer versions of Firefox than were in the repos I put them there, yes.
<jrib> ubotu: tell Parabola about defaultapp
<harleypig> Hmm ... trying to remove vim from my system also removes ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-base ... will this cause any problems?
<seamus7> oh ok thx
<Parabola> jrib thanks :) but why install codecs for a crappy media player? i can use VLC and beep :)
<Phlosten> harleypig: why remove vim?
<rayston> anyone on here know anything about corrupted superblocks?
<Parabola> media player is a subpar app, horrid UI
<Parabola> doesnt play anything out of the box
<jrib> Parabola: totem isn't bad if you use xine as a backend, try the totem-xine package
<Parabola> jrib so removing ubuntu-desktop wont hurt anything?
<seamus7> are there currently any fixes for flash sound synching in firefox or is that suppoes to be fixed in the linux version of flash in 2007?
<Phlosten> seamus7: no fixes, wait for flash 9 for linux afaik
<jrib> Parabola: but yeah, I'd prefer vlc as well.  Or even better, mplayer :).  Nope, you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop, just isntall it again before upgrading to edgy
<Parabola> okay thanks!
<Senesence> If you love Ubuntu type: :)
<seamus7> phlosten: oh ok thx.
<seamus7> :)
<harleypig> Phlosten: I'm trying to install vim7
<harleypig> and vimtutor is blocking
<Phlosten> harleypig: oh ok, those other packages are only meta-packages, only really needed for upgrading
<Phlosten> harleypig: dist-upgrading
<Sktisangry> is there a program that let's you untar and install things without having to do it yourself?
<seamus7> what's the best multi-media plugin for firefox ... or does it depend on the site visited?
<mcphail> harleypig: install vim7 in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin and things should be ok
<harleypig> So I'll need to get those put back in before doing my next dist-upgrade ... so, If I've got my "custom" vim7 package I should be able to reinstall those right away?
<peace-keeper> is there any linux program for opening adobe illustrator files?
<jrib> Sktisangry: you should use apt to install things
<Sktisangry> but what if i download things that are tar.bz2?
<Subhuman> Sktisangry, its called  untar it, cd to the directory "./configure && make && sudo make-install"
<jrib> seamus7: I like mozilla-mplayer
<Sktisangry> Oh really?
<harleypig> mcphail: but that'll give me two installations of vim, and I'd rather avoid that if possible.
<Senesence> Does anyone use Triskweline as a font here?
<seamus7> I wish I could use just one video player instead of having so many installed right now... any play all formats in cluding proprietary ones
<seamus7> jrib: oh ok thx
<Parabola> so thats pimp my apt has super cow powers
<jrib> Sktisangry: most things are going to be available in apt
<THX-1138> Arrick - reboot. and firestarter works perfectly - you didn't want the mod commands do you to save the reboot?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Sktisangry about compile
<jrib> Sktisangry: in case you do need to compile though, check out ubotu's instructions.  There really isn't any magic way to do it automatically
<Parabola> can i remove evolution jrib?
<Parabola> or will that break anything
* Abst is away: This != "Away"
<Arrick> THX-1138 when have you ever needed to reboot after installing something in ubuntu?
<jrib> Parabola: I'd keep it.  I tried to remove it once, but a lot of gnome stuff depends on it.  Try 'sudo apt-get -s remove evolution' and see what it says though
<Celeste> hi
<harleypig> Arrick: you mean besides a kernel upgrade? :>
<THX-1138> Arrick - yes, all the time - (lol - i don't know the module to load.)
<Sktisangry> Well the problem is, last fm needs you to compile things.
<Sktisangry> And I have no idea how to do any of that.
<karim> is there a way to know the sockets a programm is listening on ?
<Celeste> where is the MySQL configuration file located at, please?  I need to enable logging for EVERY query (also the ones which have been done by PHP scripts)
<Senesence> Anyone use this font: http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<jrib> Sktisangry: ubotu's page should help
<Arrick> harleypig im still on breezy
<domibel> karim, nmap
<mcphail> harleypig: vim7 and vim6 coexist peacefully on my box
<jrib> Sktisangry: also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<Parabola> jrib,  so i removed totem, and i can still run it
<jrib> Parabola: interesting
<jrib> Parabola: totem probably depends on totem-gstreamer
<green_earz> karim: netstat
<karim> netstat is really slow
<Parabola> damnit
<Parabola> jrib,  youre the man
<viator> sudo apt-get --purge remove totem-gstreamer
<Senesence> Can anyone here help me?
<harleypig> mcphail: On mine too ... I don't want multiple installations if I can get away with it ... space is at a premium.
<karim> netstat is really slow
<Parabola> okay jrib  update for you, if you remove totem file properties window gets an error :)
<Senesence> karim: How slow?
<Parabola> so i'm reinstalling it
<Rickman> how can I move a directory with all of it's contained files to another directory located in a completely different location, such as ~/dir to /var/www/newdir
<viator> remove totem-xine
<viator> whoops
<viator> INSTALL!
<karim> Senesence, takes ages to show, try it
<jrib> Rickman: mv foo bar
<viator> install totem-xine remove totem-gstreamer
<carrarro> Greetings everyone... I;m looking for
<carrarro> some help
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rickman> jrib, ok, that's easy.  I was going to use mv, but didn't know if it would recurse subdirectories...so new to this
<jrib> Rickman: yep mv will work fine, copying is a different story
<CowboyBo1> Total noob question: I'm trying to play MP3s in Totem. Saw that I needed to download gstreamer....but the package mgr shows it to be installed (green checkbox).   There still a  piece missing somewhere.
<jrib> ubotu: tell Rickman about cli
<carrarro> how do I make wireless capabilties (of a mac laptop) available
<viator> i love how so many mac folks use ubuntu :)
<Rickman> ubotu: tell Rickman about cli
<devicenull`> has anyone installed ubuntu via pxe?
<_Sync_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<carrarro> I am a total newb for the mac aswell (I just got it)
<viator> i hate how  everthing on osx wants you to buy a .mac acct
<Rickman> jrib: thank you very much
<jrib> Rickman: np
<_Sync_> it was me :P
<carrarro> well my problem was that I did not have enough priviliges to install some software.
<viator> doesnt the mac have a broadcom chipset?
<viator> airport
<carrarro> I do not know what broadcom is
<oidia> how can i use a user without a shell with proftpd?
<carrarro> YES the Airport thing is what I want to use
<Rasta> is possible to move a complete installation of ubunto to another disk? fro example right now i have it on hdb2 (second partitiond of the second disk)and i want to move it to hda (fisrt disk only one partition)
<carrarro> I have just finished installing Ubuntu and completely wipped off the OS X
<tonyyarusso> Rasta: dd will do it for sure; not sure whether there's a better way.
<Rasta> dd?
<JoshIRL> wow
<carrarro> viator: do you know how to activate the airport thing
<JoshIRL> I'm on the ubuntu 6.06 disk
<JoshIRL> how do i change the resolution
<JoshIRL> lol
<JoshIRL> it's like 400x600
<viator> do a lsmod
<JoshIRL> I found the resolution change, but when i click it don't bring a drop down or anything :S
<viator> well fist
<viator> do a lspci
<JoshIRL> ..
<viator> and see what it says about your card
<JoshIRL> How do i do a 'lspci'?
<viator> sorry josh wasnt talking to you
<viator> my bad
<JoshIRL> oh
<JoshIRL> :)
<viator> system prefrences
<viator> screen resolution
<viator> ?
<JoshIRL> I'm there, but when i click to change
<JoshIRL> it don't give any other options
<JoshIRL> :x
<viator> ahh
<viator> what graphics card do you have
<LuisMendes> hey, I'm trying to run a game but I get the message: "relocation error: ./wolfgl: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference" any ideas?
<JoshIRL> a pretty lame one, but it can go 1240x* or whatever, it's not no 400 600 lol
<viator> i mean is it ati ir nvidia or other
<tobiasu> LuisMendes: it's compiled against a version you don't have
<domibel> josh, open a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<JoshIRL> Ati radeon xpress 200
<JoshIRL> Terminal?
<JoshIRL> <noob :X
<LuisMendes> tobiasu, so I should download the source and I compile myself to avoid that?
<tobiasu> LuisMendes: if you don't fear messing with glib, yes
<viator> reconfigure x josh
<tobiasu> but you can make your system unusable if you don't know what you're doing
<LuisMendes> tobiasu, messing with glib? how could that be?
<viator> stop gdm like so
<viator> whoops
<viator> udo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<JoshIRL> viator, what do you mean?
<viator> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tobiasu> or recompile wolfgl if that's possible
<JoshIRL> ..
<viator>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JoshIRL> Are you talking to me? Lol
<LuisMendes> tobiasu, I don't know how to do that, recompiling
<viator> josh open up the cli
<Code-E> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sagarp> is there a way to get my printer to print pages backwards? so that i can take the stack out and staple it without reordering it?
<JoshIRL> Cli?
<viator> comman line ....terminal
<tobiasu> LuisMendes: well then, you are out of luck
<viator> etc
<domibel> josh, try alt+f1 after that alt+f7
<JoshIRL> i'll just mess around, don't waste your time because i'm a huge noob at time lol
<viator> applications >accesories
<Code-E> The iron
<viator> terminal
<viator> yeah that too
<viator> :)
<Code-E> Who likes the iron
<JoshIRL> oo
<JoshIRL> ok
<Code-E> cause I do
<carrarro> viator: this is what the terminal showed me: 0001:10:12.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless  LAN Controller (rev 03)
<JoshIRL> what am i typing now?
<JoshIRL> I gotta set up the xserver don't you?
<viator>   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JoshIRL> :)
<ltr2000> can somebody help me? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269485
<ltr2000> thanks ^^
<CowboyBo1> (still trying to figure out how to place MP3 files within Totum)  -- I think I need a "plugin for a propriatary format" which is supposedly in the gstreamer someplace?
<JoshIRL> viator
<sethk> ltr2000, you can delete all your grub state files.  that will fix your problem, _but_ you'll lose all settings and state.  the desktop will be the way it was the first time you logged in.
<viator> yes
<JoshIRL> it sais it's locked by another process
<JoshIRL> :S
<viator> hmmmm
<tobiasu> ltr2000: if you really did nothing (like messing around with fdisk and similar stuff), it's likely that your harddrive died
<JoshIRL> the resolution istoo small to install
<JoshIRL> lol
<JoshIRL> i can't even see the next button to pick english :P
<viator> hit enter use up and down
<viator> tab etc
<JoshIRL> i trierd
<JoshIRL> it didn't go to next
<carrarro> viator, sorry to bug again, but I don't know how to make the wireless network card work
<carrarro> please advice...
<viator> tab usually is to goto next selection
<viator> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JoshIRL> Viator, nope.
<domibel> carrarro ,do you know ho to set up a LAN?
<JoshIRL> ah im getting somewhere lol
<viator> carrarro go here
<viator> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FAirportExtreme
<THX-1138> ltr200 - I have done some wild things to hard drives and haven't killed them what happened?
<christophe971> kisses *
<seamus7> Hi .. I downloaded Azureus 2.5 and put it in my home directory ... I first opened it with 'gksudo' from within its directory ... I configured it and created a launcher on the desktop ... after I closed the root terminal window ... and then azureus itself... I reopened it with the launcher ...BUT Azureus starts over from the initial configuration screen without any of my previous configurations .. what did I do wrong?
<carrarro> thank you guys... I read on and let you know if need more advice
<JoshIRL> ah i got it av, thanks for that command.
<seamus7> Maybe i shoudlnt' have opened it with 'gksudo'??
<JoshIRL> choose the entry that best describes your mouse. imps/2 or explorerps/2, what's the diff?
<THX-1138> ltr200 - I have never had problems with gparted that resizing to one disk type format ntfs/ext3 and checkdsk or fsck couldn't fix.
<wood> I have some problem with my DSL Connection any of you know what I can do to scan ping or something to make a log of that problem ?
<sethk> seamus7, correct
<brian98> wood scan ping?
<sethk> seamus7, the config was written to a subdirectory of /root
<brian98> use can use fping -g 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.254
<JoshIRL> choose the entry that best describes your mouse. imps/2 or explorerps/2, | Which would the typical american mouse with 2 buttons and a scroll wheel be? Lol
<brian98> that will tell you anything alive in that range
<nemik> hello, for some reason when i log in with anything other than 'gnome failsafe' session it always gets stuck at "Window Manager" and has two identical icons next to each other.
<nemik> what could the problem be?
<seamus7> sethk: so is there an executable azureus file that I can configure a launcher to there in /root that would therefore include my configuration?
<wood> brian98: i would like to send a ping every sec to the dns server and at the same time make a log of that ping
<sethk> seamus7, no, because you don't want to be running it as root.
<JoshIRL> ffs i set up xserver and it still isn't going :(
<sethk> seamus7, probably you can copy the configuration, though.
<tonyyarusso> What's the syntax for the command to export the C compiler environment variable as using gcc version 3.4 instead of 4.0?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, $CC, but it doesn't work on all programs.
<seamus7> sethk: oh ok ... is there any special type of file I might generally be looking for that might be the configuration directory (or file)?
<brian98> wood ping yourdns > ping.txt
<rockstar_> tonyyarusso, GCC I believe
<wood> brian98 : thanks
<rioJ-capicrimm> How do I generate a sha1 checksum with cksum?, what switch?
<brian98> wood, ping.txt can be anything and yourdns is your dns servers ip :)
<THX-1138> brian98 - will he be bothered by his isp for pinging the dns server that often?
<tonyyarusso> sethk, rockstar_: I thought it was something like 'export cc=something'  I mean the terminal command to say to use it ahead of time, not putting it in a script.
<brian98> THX-1138, no
<sethk> seamus7, it will have created a directory beginning with .  (dot).   as root, do ls -la --sort=time
<sethk> seamus7, the last directory listed should be the one you want
<seamus7> sethk: oh ok .... thx
<tonyyarusso> sethk, rockstar_: For context, I'm helping someone who needs to compile a modem driver using 3.4.
<JoshIR1> im losing my mind here lol
<Senesence> How so I install Triskweline font: http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/ on ubuntu?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, hopefully it will follow the convention of using the value of CC as the compiler
<brian98> JoshIR1, whats the prob
<JoshIR1> Resolution.
<JoshIR1> I'm installing ubuntu
<brian98> ok
<JoshIR1> the resolution is to big to see the install screen
<JoshIR1> so i can't hit next and see bottom half of the page.
<JoshIR1> i tried reconfig xserver, and start x, but it sais i can't or don't have permission or something of the same ordeal
<brian98> JoshIR1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<siXy> install in text mode?
<JoshIR1> then i go to change screen resolution and the drop down don't give me any options
<JoshIR1> ok hangon
<Senesence> Can someone just tell me how to install pcf fonts on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Right, but I need to change that value to use one other than the default version in Dapper.
<viator> then install fglrx driver atleast
<sethk> tonyyarusso, yes, so set CC to point at the compiler you wish it to use
<JoshIR1> (18:18:12) brian98: JoshIR1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> sethk: How?
<JoshIR1> do you mean phigh-xserver-xorg?
<JoshIR1> or was it meant to be like that?
<sethk> tonyyarusso, export CC=/usr/whatever..../gcc
<brian98> JoshIR1, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tonyyarusso> sethk: Okay.
<Senesence> I have a new font that I want to install on ubuntu, but I don't know how.
<brian98> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<JoshIR1> ok i did it
<brian98> JoshIR1, did it take you through lots of options?
<JoshIR1> no
<JoshIR1> Lol
<JoshIR1> hangon i'll get what it sais
<brian98> says
<brian98> ;)
<JoshIR1> -.-
<brian98> I was going to say hello earlier
<brian98> but I was afraid it might have been deemed offtopic
<brian98> ahem
<brian98> so
<brian98> hola
<JoshIR1> Brian, it sais...
<brian98> says
<seamus7> sethk: found that .azureus directory in root ... you think this is the configuration I created while I was under root? ... if so, where would I place it now NOT under root ... in the azureus program directory I'm keeping in my home folder?
<JoshIR1> postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/xll/xorg.conf.numbers here
* F_roZeN esta Ausente, Razon: ( ya vengo ) | Desde: ( Sunday, October 1, 2006. 20:01:41 ) Xlack v2.1
<brian98> thats ok
* JoshIR1 shrugs
<brian98> try startx now
<JoshIR1> uh
<brian98> type startx
<JoshIR1> i did
<JoshIR1> lol
<JoshIR1> it sa..ys
<brian98> can you paste what it says into channel #xxz
<JoshIR1> alot accually, i can't copy and past, but x:user not authorized to run the x server, aborting.
<viator> josh try installing the xorg-driver-fglrx maybe ;)
<JoshIR1> xinit: server error
<JoshIR1> couldn't get a file descriptor
<sethk> seamus7, /root is root's home directory.  you move it to the user's home directory
<brian98> josh sudo startx
<brian98> not a good idea
<brian98> but want to see if it's a config prob
<brian98> or permissions
<sethk> seamus7, remember you can use mv with a directory name which moves the directory and the files in the directory
<seamus7> sethk: ok ... just /home or /home/'user'?
<sethk> seamus7, you'll also have to change the ownership.
<sethk> seamus7, /home is not anybody's home directory.  /home/user
<JoshIR1> brian
<brian98> Yup
<JoshIR1> make a private channel so i can pase this to you?
<JoshIR1> Paste*
<sethk> seamus7, you'll also have to change the file ownership to user
<gc997> Hey guys, I have a question about edgy beta.  I am getting a new laptop next week and I use ubuntu as my primary operating system.  I would rather avoid setting up dapper and then a month later having to do a reinstall.  If I intall edgy beta will I be upgraded all the way to the offical release version as the month passes?
<brian98> #xxz
<seamus7> sethk: ok ... how do I change th e ownership?
<brian98> gc997, I have edgy on a laptop at the moment and it's fine
<viator> pastebin
<sethk> seamus7, chown
<seamus7> sethk: thanks by the way
<brian98> but it does come with a health warning!
<sethk> seamus7, chown user:user /home/user/.az.....
<sethk> seamus7, .az.... meaning I'm too lazy to scroll up and see the full directory name
<seamus7> sethk: ok thx
<seamus7> sethk: oh waith... do i need to replace 'user' with my username in all three instances of 'chown user:user /home/user/.azureus'?
<Sktisangry> ok that didn't work the config stuff you tried telling me.
<sethk> seamus7, yes
<Sktisangry> it won't let me sudo make or config or anything
<Sktisangry> i just want to compile things! haha
<sethk> Sktisangry, what's the problem?
<gershon> just wanted to stop by to thank the community and developers, ubuntu is by far the best out there!
<Conhe> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<viator> hey cafuego
<Sktisangry> i'm trying to compile nicotine+ by running gmake or whatever.
<cafuego> mornin
<viator> will my BCM4318 work with edgy?
<eagle1> is night.
<krazykit> viator: no.
<cafuego> viator: it should, yes
<eagle1> deep and black night.
<sethk> Sktisangry, it's just make.  gmake is used on systems with another, native makefile.  In linux it is just make
<viator> cafuego but not out of the box right
<sethk> Sktisangry, what problem are you having when you try to compile?
<krups> hi, any advice on software to edit videos?  ideally i'd like to chop some commercials out and then resample the resulting file to a smaller file.
<krazykit> cafuego: i just spend the last few hours fighting a bcm4318 card with the native drivers.  i doesn't work :-P
<viator> i nned to grab some firmware or somthin
<cafuego> viator: No, you will need the firmware - that's not in Ubuntu.
<krazykit> viator: it SHOULD work with ndiswrapper, though
<viator> ok
<Sktisangry> it won't even let me do it?
<cafuego> viator: Yeah, check ubuntu.caguego.net -> there is a firmware package.
<cafuego> ubuntu.cafuego.net
<viator> thanks  :)
<cafuego> viator: You may or may not need to do a small tweak before the card will work after that; some bcm4318's need you to run 'iwconfig ethX rate 11M' before they'll work.
* cafuego only has 4306es, so can't check and/or confirm.
<davey_> how can democrasy player be correctly installed in amd64 ubuntu
<davey_> I have a non working version that I force installed with dependencys
<Senesence> Is it possible to install pcf fonts on Ubuntu?
<monkey89> has anyone noticed the rendering bug with the back/forward button in firefox in edgy?
<cafuego> krazykit: it works fine for lots of people - and for PPC users it's the only option.
<viator> im not going to do it till edgy goes gold
<viator> but just wondering
<cafuego> Hmmyes, I just spent an hour manually sorting out a borked edgy upgrade :-/
<brian98> !fonts > Senesence
<Spy> anyone can help me please ? ... Since i installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but worked with Live CD.
<krazykit> cafuego: it seems reallyreally hit and miss, though.  i couldn't get the card to work with either the devicescape or softmac drivers. :-(
<viator> i bought the driver loader a long time ago for it because at that time it wouldnt work with ndiswrapper proper or firmware cutter and stuff
<Senesence> brian98: can you be a little more specific plz
<cafuego> krazykit: Just the standard latest Dapper kernel should be fine; did you check the wiki page for tweak suggestions?
<brian98> Senesence, what exactky do need to know?
<brian98> exactly
<Senesence> How to install a pcf font.
<Sktisangry> I mean is it possible to make nicotine show up without having to use the command line?
<ufoz> hi out there. i use xchat, and the color of my sended mesages is gray. and i cant change that. i looked for colors by the settings, but it will not change to another
<krazykit> cafuego: yeah.  didn't work when i was using dapper, continued to not work with edgy.  i even pulled in 2.6.18 + devicescape.  none of the native drivers could make it work.
<MTecknology> DBO, Are you around at all?
* F_roZeN ha vuelto ( Ausente 13 mins 35 secs )
<cafuego> krazykit: Odd, oh well :-(
<sethk> Sktisangry, I'm not sure what you mean.  Of course the idea is to set the env variable at the command prompt and then build.
<cafuego> F_roZeN: Can you switch off that script, please?
<DBO> MTecknology, yes but I cant help you right now
<F_roZeN> sorry
<sethk> Sktisangry, probably also at the configure command.
<krazykit> cafuego: it seems that the 4318 is the ridiculous-messed-up one
<brian98> Senesence, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7135
<DBO> MTecknology, in about 2 hours, if Im here, I will be able to help
<DBO> MTecknology, in about 2 hours, if Im here, I will be able to help
<cafuego> krazykit: There's only about 2 billion different versions of it ;-)
<MTecknology> DBO, alright, I hope I'm not getting too annoying
<krazykit> cafuego: i swear, i'm about ready to just buy a ralink card @_@
<DBO> MTecknology, no no, dont worry about it, but work first
<MTecknology> ok, ty - would you mind making a guide for me this time so I don't have to bother again?
<Sktisangry> I don't know how to configure or make it?!?!
<DBO> MTecknology, sure I will document everything I do
<MTecknology> love ya man
<cosmint> Can someone recommend a great hardware 56k voice modem, v.92, pci, for ubuntu?
<keegan> Anyone know how to convert .bin .cue files to .avi format?
<Spy> does anyone can help me please ? ... Since i installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but worked with Live CD.
<cafuego> krazykit: I went and got an Atheros for my desktop box; works fine.
<PacketScan> Spy, use ethernet.. F- USB :p
<sethk> Spy, did you add the modules I suggested yesterday?
<PacketScan> but to answer likely drivers.
<krazykit> cafuego: well, i have an atheros on my desktop.  it's the laptop that's causing the problems
<Spy> yes sethk
<sethk> Spy, any difference at all in the behavior?
<cafuego> krazykit: In theory a netgear WG511T ;-)
<krazykit> mine was dlink
<JoshIR1> More good news brian, now terminal won't start. :P
* cafuego had to swap his atheros for an acx111 yesterday - whole new kettle of issues.
<Sktisangry> I have all the configure and make things i'm suppose.
<Sktisangry> but still nothing.
<JoshIR1> It just says starting terminal and disapears
<Spy> no sethk, only when y type lsmod i see changes
<ScreaminIke> when does 6.10 hit?
<sethk> Spy, ok.  usbnet is in the lsmod output?
<Spy> yes
<JoshIR1> I'm going to reboot i might be back. lol
<cafuego> hmm,, herring
<ScreaminIke> i mean... i'm installing the "beta"... but where's the official release?
<DigitalNinja> How do I install a gnome theme
<sethk> Spy, how about other modules that are in use on the live cd?
<cafuego> DigitalNinja: Drop the compressed theme file onto the Themes applet.
<brian98> DigitalNinja, gnomelook.org I thnk
<Sktisangry> I honestly don't know what to do.
<Sktisangry> And I'm getting really really annoyed by this.
<Sktisangry> i need like explicit instructions on how to compile these things.
<DigitalNinja> cafuego: I don't have a "Themes" applet
<WhiteNoise> is there any easy way to configure ubuntu to check my root fs, but not my others (vfat etc.)?
<WhiteNoise> (on boot)
<cafuego> DigitalNinja: System -> Preferences -> Theme
<brian98> Sktisangry, wjats up?
<Sktisangry> I want to compile last fm
<DigitalNinja> brian98: I got a theme from there. I took another look and it's not a gnome theme
<Sktisangry> and nicotine+
<sethk> WhiteNoise, only if you don't mount them at boot.
* DigitalNinja got a GDM theme
<sethk> WhiteNoise, actually, you can mount them after the check
<Spy> sethk i copied all modules into hdd installation who's missing and appear on live cd lsmod list i did with sudo nano /etc/modules
<sethk> WhiteNoise, you can add a mount statement to rc.local
* DigitalNinja needs a Gnome theme
<WhiteNoise> sethk, good plan, thanks.
<sethk> Spy, hmm, let me think about this again for a bit.
<brian98> Sktisangry, theres a binary (finally) http://www.last.fm/tools/downloads/
<Senesence> I took the font.pcf and I placed it in /usr/share/fonts/pcf. I tired running both fc-cache -f -v and sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig. I can't find the font in the text editor. What am I doing wrong?
<ashzilla> How do I add myself to a group?
<JoshIRL> brian?
<JoshIRL> or anyone who feels like helping me with resolution. :D
<brian98> Sktisangry, Your obviously a soulseek man ;)
<brian98> Sktisangry, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196835
<JoshIRL> Brian, what was that command you said to do before i rebooted?
<ashzilla> how can I add a perticular user to a peticular group?
<brian98> JoshIRL,  I can't remember
<fluvvell> my network manager is suddenly only showing wired-networks and is greyed out unless I plug in.  How do I get the wireless to show up again?  Its been working well for months
<JoshIRL> >:(
<JoshIRL> k
<brian98> oh yeah
<brian98> one sec
<sethk> ashzilla, usermod -g
<brian98> JoshIR1, just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<brian98> it should bring up a blue screen
<brian98> be careful with the answers
<brian98> Sktisangry, Any luck?
<JoshIRL> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JoshIRL> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration   file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20061001185019
<Jas-Nix> hello, I am looking for an mplayer .deb does anyone know where I can find one?
<Olof> where can i download a lamp-server for ubuntu? i use ubuntu desktop.
* JoshIRL mumbles
<fluvvell> Jas-Nix, there is a lamp server in the server iso
<krazykit> JoshIRL: yeah, so?  it backed up your xorg.conf.
<fluvvell> whoops
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: uh.. I need the mplayer :)
<JoshIRL> So it should let me change my resoultion?
<krazykit> JoshIRL: probably. go through the options.
<JoshIRL> It's still not giving me a drop down with more resolutions.
<JoshIRL> :\
<fluvvell> Olaf, Jas-Nix, there is a lamp server in the server iso
<krazykit> JoshIRL: iirc, that config is right at the end
<Olof> it just happened to me too like 20 mins ago
<Olof> JoshIRL: :s
<THX-1138> What dshould i do to make ubuntu run my custom .xinitrc ?
<JoshIRL> :(
<fluvvell> Jas-Nix sorry I didnt mean to include you in that...
<us2> how can i make my system use gcc-3.4 instead of 3.3?
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: I'm not looking for a lamp server :) thanx though
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: hehe np
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: do you know where I can find an mplayer deb? or a repository with mplayer in it ?
<krazykit> !info mplayer
<fluvvell> Jas-Nix, yes mplayer is in the repository
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ajax4> Does anyone know where I can find some comprehensive documentation for gtkdialog? I've had no luck with Google searches.
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: which one ?
<brian98> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<krazykit> Jas-Nix: multiverse
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: if I do a search for mplayer it doesn't return anything
<Sktisangry> I am a soulseek man
<Sktisangry> I <3 soulseek
<brian98> !gtkkialog
<Jas-Nix> krazykit: hrmm I'm on x86_64 could that be it ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkkialog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluvvell> Jas-Nix, enable them all
<Jas-Nix> fluvvell: they are
<brian98> !gtkdialog
<ubotu> gtkdialog: GUI-creation command-line utility based on GTK+ library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.59.8-1 (dapper), package size 61 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Jas-Nix> and I ran an update
<THX-1138> ajax4 - Is that the variables used by gconf-editor too?
<ScreaminIke> does, uhm... anyone know when 6.10 is going te be out?
<fluvvell> krazykit, do you wireless much?
<brian98> Sktisangry, did they work for you?
<brian98> fluvvell, you having wireless issues?
<THX-1138> ScreaminIke: last i heard Oct. 23
<Jan-pp> i have trouble with my ubuntu box not turning off when shut down. it just says "power down" and freezes instead of turning off. ideas?
<krazykit> fluvvell: yes.
<ajax4> THX-1138: I don't know anything about that.
<krazykit> but i'm currently slightly busy, sorry
<ScreaminIke> thanxs, thx-1138
<ScreaminIke> :)
<THX-1138> ajax4 - ok, Thanks
<ajax4> brian98: Do you know where I can find some documentation? The man pages are pretty bare.
<fluvvell> brian98, yeah my laptop went off and now doesn't show my wireless network
<Sktisangry> I can't get it to go to that website.
<Jas-Nix> I get this
<SoulBlink> where do I change default applications for file types?
<Jas-Nix> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<brian98> fluvell: shell
<brian98> fluvell: iwconfig
<fluvvell> brian98, but it plugs in ok and runs.  The files are there in the .gconf directory
<fluvvell> brian98, thats a bit low level, it does show the power as on (20db
<Doc_> What program can i use to burn audio and data cd's
<brian98> fluvell: ifconfig
<ajax4> Doc_: Nautilus cd burning
<fluvvell> brian98, but is network manager that I'm trying to work out
<SoulBlink> Doc_: k3b
<Doc_> ok thanks
<THX-1138> Doc_ - right click on your desk or gnomebake, k3b (kde libs) or cdr-tools
<david> I changed my fstab to read "auto user exec rw" under options instead of default and I can't write to my win xp still, and it is also gone from my desktop
<brian98> fluvvell, you need to diagnose first
<Eggman> hey all, quick question for you. Just curious about Edgys release date, is there a target yet?
<JoshIRL> i'm about to give up lol, -.-
<brian98> sorr!
<brian98> sorry!
<david> can someone please help?
<ajax4> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<brian98> JoshIRL,
<keegan> vcdimager -t svcd -l "Movie Title" -c <filename>.cue -b <filename>.bin <filename>.mpg
<keegan> cdrdao write --device <device> <filename>.cue -- When they say <Device> are they speaking of the CDROM device?
<JoshIRL> i'll get it eventually . i hope..
<JoshIRL> Yes brian?
<brian98> Why not reinstall  ?
<fluvvell> brian98, yes, can you give me a hint?  I have wpa personal encryption on my ap
<JoshIRL> i haven't even INSTALLED
<JoshIRL> i can't reinstall
<bruenig> Eggman, I have seen october 26
<Eggman> thanks :)
<brian98> ahh ok
<JoshIRL> the resolution is to high to see the parts i need to install
<bruenig> !schedule
<JoshIRL> :P
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<THX-1138> Doc_ - need a file image of a copy protected disk for interoperability. try the dd command or ddrescue
<scott_> anyone know the answer to this: why are the compiz repositories broken?!
<brian98> you installing dapper or edgy?
<JoshIRL> drapper
<JoshIRL> .. trying
<Jas-Nix> scott_: they work for me
<Eggman> !schedule
<brian98> fluvvell, remove all encryption from the ap
<mon^rch> rver irc.eskimo.com
<brian98> fluvvell, get connected to prove your wireless is working
<mon^rch> oops
<scott_> Jas-Nix: no way, do you have a compiz-start command?
<SoulBlink> so anybody, default program for files?
<fluvvell> brian98, the network manager isn't even showing any networks!!!!!
<keegan> When using CDRDAO in the command line when they say <device> do they mean the device of the CDROM?
<brian98> then reaadd the encryption
<Jan-pp> i have trouble with my ubuntu box not turning off when shut down. it just says "power down" and freezes instead of turning off. ideas?
<brian98> fluvvell
<brian98> iwconfig
<brian98> which iface is the wireless?
<bruenig> Jan-pp, try doing it from the terminal "sudo shutdown -h now"
<fluvvell> eth0
<Sktisangry> it keeps telling me make install is is not the right command and then it stops
<livingtm> My wireless adapaters driver shows up in lsmod, but iwcofnig does not show it. What am i missing?
<fluvvell> brian98, you might have missed, but I *had* it going well, it just stopped suddenly
<Jan-pp> bruenig, I am root and use shutdown -h now or halt (does it make a difference)?
<Jan-pp> modprobe apm does not help
<fluvvell> brian98, Im trying to work out how to get inside Network Manager
<bruenig> Jan-pp, oh, I figured you were doing it graphically with gdm
<bruenig> nevermind
<brian98> do you know it's name?
<brian98> eth0 wth1 wlan0
<brian98> ?
<JoshIRL> Gah, is there any way to make the window smaller perhaps?
<fluvvell> eth0
<Jan-pp> i only have console
<brian98> fluvvell, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<THX-1138> JoshIRL: Display resolution limited to 800x600 ?
<Sktisangry> it keeps telling me sudo: make-install: command not found
<THX-1138> !display
<brian98> fluvvell, then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<JoshIRL> thnx-1138: yes
<Sktfeelsdapper> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<THX-1138> JoshIRL - if you hac\ve ati sudoetc/init.d/gdm stop   (gnome) kdm (KDE) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or gksudo gedit /etc//X11/xorg.conf
<Sktfeelsdapper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Sktfeelsdapper> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fluvvell> brian98, nope
<brian98> in network manager open it up
<brian98> in name type in eth0
<brian98> if thats your wireless card
<JoshIRL> thx1138: huh?
<THX-1138> !easysource alias !source-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource alias !source-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !easysource alias source-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource alias source-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluvvell> brian98, how do you get into network manager?
<thewheat> Is any utilities to check a Mac HFS drive that is connected via target mode to an non-Mac machine running kubuntu?
<brian98> do you not have an icon in your notification area
<THX-1138> !source-o-matic alias !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-o-matic alias !easysource - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshIRL> ..
<THX-1138> sigh - nvm
<fluvvell> brian98, I have a network manager applet, which used to show the wirless ap's but it doesn't anymore
<brian98> double click on it
<Samushka> im not installing PPC version of Xubuntu, while instalilng it said that 2 packages on the cd: libopencdk8, and ntpxxxxx.deb were corrupt... once it's done installing, is there any way/command that can update the entire system via internet (for newest packages) along with installing those two packages that were deemed corrupt?
<fluvvell> brian98, well if it should it sure doesn't now.
<wickedpuppy> Samushka, of course ...
<brian98> anyone getting a bit hot under the collar join #letoffsteam
<wickedpuppy> don't worry about updating your system
<david> I'm trying to write to my xp drive and this is the line that i wrote in my fstab, "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto user exec rw,umask=007,gid=46 0       1", can someone tell me whats wrong?
<Spy> does anyone run Ubuntu with cable modem connected with USB cable ?
<brian98> :)
<fluvvell> brian98, I've added a network icon and I can get into that, but the network manager (as I recall) used to let me into setting up wpa etc
<brian98> fluvvell, !wireless
<brian98> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wickedpuppy> david, can paste your whole fstab on pastebin ?
<brian98> fluvvell, can you change the name in the applet?
* JoshIRL pulls his hair out
<bob_> hey sup ppl?
<JoshIRL> meh bbiaf
<david> how do i do that?\
<fluvvell> brian98, good question.  I'll check
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Vendetta> heh
<Rasta> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SAM_theman> sup hommies
<JoshIRL> yay :-D
<Parisi> Hello
<JoshIRL> I booted it in safe mode dealyo thing, image safe mode, it put the resolution right.
<JoshIRL> Now i can install
<JoshIRL> horrah
<rixth> What is the factor that apt-get uses to decide whether to prompy a user to yes or no a download?
<brian98> JoshIRL, I'm very happy!!!!!!!!!!!1
<wickedpuppy> rixth, beats me .... ask the apt-get developers ?
<ArrenLex> rix: if you have to install packages you didn't explicitly request, it asks.
<ArrenLex> rix: and if you remove any package, it asks.
<wickedpuppy> ah i see ...
<ArrenLex> rix: unless you've specified to force yes or else force no.
<SAM_theman> can i get a Gaim 2.0 on ubutnu ??
<JoshIRL> :o
<ArrenLex> Yes. Just not from the ubuntu repositories.
<ArrenLex> Download it from sourceforge.
<rixth> ArrenLex, sweet, good to know!
<fluvvell> brian98, reinstall didn't help either.  Why wont it let me double click the network manager applet?
<JoshIRL> Brian98, Thank you for your help. I'm gonna finish this install and close irc. I'll talk to you another time maybe. :)
<EvanCarroll> I'm just curious when will the 'postgresql' metapackage in the repos point to 8.1
<brian98> JoshIRL, :)
<brian98> fluvvell, :(
<EvanCarroll> having it point to 7.4 is extermly stupid and silly
<brian98> bye :)
<EvanCarroll> extremely*
<wickedpuppy> but there is postgres 8.1 server ...
<EvanCarroll> I agree, but the same logic applies nowhere else.
<Sktfeelsdapper> where do i find the repository source list again?
<Saif> i re-install winxp ..
<Saif> so grub loader is no more..
<Sktfeelsdapper> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ArrenLex> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sktfeelsdapper> sweet
<Saif> let me know how can i run ubuntu..
<EvanCarroll> wickedpuppy: meta packages should be upgraded and not left pointing to a 4yr old package
<wickedpuppy> no no there is postgres 8.1 server in the repos .. should you wish to use it rather than 7.4
<EvanCarroll> I do use it.
<wickedpuppy> EvanCarroll, some people still use apache 1.3 ...
<EvanCarroll> I'm bitching that postgresql doesn't point to 8.1, and many people do think to look for 8.1 when they see the requimenet of postgres
<wickedpuppy> no idea about postgres ... i use mysqsl
<Saif> sup..
<Saif> how can i get back grub loader, i re-install win xp
<john> hi
<Dr_willis> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thekingof7> penis
<fluvvell> brian98, if the network settings gui under administration allows you to set up wep, where do you go to set up wpa?
<john> I keep getting this error message when I go to the repository when cheaking for updateds:
<john> E: Type 'http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/heroines/mix2005-1.2-src.tar.bz2' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<john> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<john> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<crimsun> EvanCarroll: note that postgresql was demoted to universe a while back, and we changed dependencies explicitly to postgresql-8.1. If packages aren't depending on the latter package -- and they're known to work with 8.1 -- please file a bug, and we'll fix it.
<thekingof7> hello i am hello
<thekingof7> i need help
<fluvvell> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thekingof7> setting up my static ip
<thekingof7> in kubuntu
<EvanCarroll> crimsun: So the the package 'postgresql', was moved to universe, and now the version number must be explicitly suffixed?
<john> can anyone help me
<ArrenLex> Is there a command that lets you ignore people? I hate scrolling down the whole user list.
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, /ignore nick
<mikm[laptop] > ArrenLex /ignore
<thekingof7> cmon guys
<ArrenLex> /ignore thekingof7
<thekingof7> help me out
<ArrenLex> Aw, that doesn't work.
<thekingof7> plz
<crimsun> EvanCarroll: yes. We don't bump things generally (in an effort to align as much with Debian Sid as possible).
<sethk> john, there is a syntax error of some sort in your repository config
<john> I  added the address for a file - the wrong thing
<sethk> John, go to synaptic, bring up the dialog for repositories, find the line in the error message, and delete it.
<EvanCarroll> crimsun: that makes sense at least, I would take it one step further and remove the meta package alltogether, as it seems to cause more trouble then it is worth
<Sktfeelsdapper> these repositories are CRAP!
<john> E: Type 'http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/heroines/mix2005-1.2-src.tar.bz2' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> john, then see if the error goes away.  we'll add it back in later without the syntax error, if this is really the problem.
<john> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<john> Go to the repository dialogue to correct the problem.
<Sktfeelsdapper> the seveaspackages.
<Sktfeelsdapper> They are CRAP
<john> that is the error
<sethk> john,  yes, I know
<john> ok - so how do I delete that line?
<sethk> john, synaptic
<Abst> Anyone know a good tutorial to get LAMP running on ubuntu-desktop
<john> Could not upgrade the system!
<john> Fix broken packages first.
<sethk> john, settings/repositories
<sethk> john, I know, listen to what I'm saying
<sethk> john, you can't fix it if you don't listen
<john> I cant open the repository without fixing the problem
<sethk> john, do you mean that synaptic won't start?
<john> ok - got it up
<john> now the synaptic is up
<sethk> john, ok, now the settings menu, repositories
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Abst> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<john> ok - its up
<sethk> john, can you find the line that is producing the error message?
<john> in installation media I cannot fine the line
<john> is there any other place I should look?
<JavaDeveloper> anyone familiar with apache2 in ubuntu? how does configuration file finds /alias file that I configured for Directory directive? and if I specify virtual host, do I specify it in 000-default?
<thekingof7> fags
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, i don't think its ubuntu specific .... have you googled ?
<sethk> john, where do you see something that says installation media?
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: yeah...but couldn't find it and always find apache doc very confusing
<thekingof7> you guys suck balls
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<john> synaptic package manager -- settings -- repositorys [then the first tab is installation media] 
<sethk> thekingof7, that's usually not a good strategy for getting help
<Thunga> hello, someone here have ever configured NetBeans 5 in ubuntu to work with Sun Application Server?
<wickedpuppy> Thunga, is it me or netbeans 5 comes with sun app server ?
<livingtm> ng
<noobie0057> Hi, sorry to bother,, I'm trying to find a way to record my mouse and window. I want to make an AVI, like a how to. Does anyone know a program like this?
<john> seekth, synaptic package manager -- settings -- repositorys [then the first tab is installation media] 
<ArrenLex> noobie: try xvidcap
<noobie0057> thanks
<fluvvell> brian98, if you're still there: I can't change the name of the applet, though not sure why you would.  I've been on the ubuntu wireless pages and tried a few things but no breakthrough
<Sktfeelsdapper> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Sktfeelsdapper> All of these are crap
<Sktfeelsdapper> They aren't anything, they probably are viruses or porn
<Omar> Hello everybody I am moving some files from a mounted disk (sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot) to a machine in my net, but when I try to erase a file in the fisrt disk I mean hda1, I got a msg of lack of permission, how can I mounted it with permissions, pls
<Sktfeelsdapper> i've put these in my repository list 3 times now, and none of them can either be found or updated.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, some reason you feel obligated to repeat that several times?
<thewheat> !fsck.hfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck.hfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fluvvell> if anyone else can help with our wireless problem, getting network manager going again
<thewheat> !hpfsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpfsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thunga> wickedpuppy: what version of netbeans do you have? and SJSAS?
<Sktfeelsdapper> well i just find it funny that it's on the stupid website, yet.
<omegacat> can anybody tell me how to make X stop
<omegacat> ?
<john> seekth, synaptic package manager -- settings -- repositorys [then the first tab is installation media] 
<sethk> Omar, it means file level permissions, not mount permissions
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh wait a minute they aren't really there!
<wickedpuppy> Thunga, i tried 5 beta long time ago ...
<fluvvell> omegacat: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sethk> Omar, to double check that, use the mount command in a terminal (no arguments)
<Sktfeelsdapper> This is load of horse crap. The first minute I get my hands on a Windows Disc I'm going back.
<ArrenLex> omega: "sudo killall gdm"
<sethk> Omar, it will show your mounts and whether they are mounted read only or read write
<omegacat> fluvvell I can't get to a terminal
<Sktfeelsdapper> This is retarded all the stupid crap you have to do.
<ArrenLex> omega: or ctrl+alt+backspace to restart it.
<sethk> Omar, you probably need to delete the files as root
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm so frustrated my eye is twitching.
<fluvvell> omegacat: ctrl-alt-f3  ?
<ArrenLex> Skt: what's the problem?
<omegacat> I'm hung at nothing but a window saying my greeter application has crashed ands attemting to use another
<Thunga> wockedpuppy I'm trying to register a SJSAS but it dowsent work... it closes the window and doesent insert the new server...
<Sktfeelsdapper> This isn't "linux for humans"
<fluvvell> omegacat: then ctrl-alt-f7 to return to X
<Sktfeelsdapper> HA LINUX FOR HUMANS
<omegacat> thx fluvvell
<ryctor> it is
<ArrenLex> Skt: I happen to be human, and I happen to be using ubuntu. Your logic doesn't hold.
<lostboyz> hi i was wondering if there is a way to install flash and java for amd 64 without using a 32 bit firefox
<ArrenLex> At least... I was human last time I checked.
<omegacat> cool, thanks, i think my update bombed again.
<Sktfeelsdapper> The problem is, is that I"m having the most impossible frustrating time in the world and nobody can help me.
<FunnyLookinHat> Sktfeelsdapper, wow, you must think you are the first person to come in here and bash.  You're clever.
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: well it's not for everyone <shrug>  it's ok if you go back to windows, really!
<wickedpuppy> Thunga, file a bug in java/netbeans 5 forums ? i dont think we have the dev here
<ArrenLex> lostboyz: the short answer: no.
<ArrenLex> the long answer? ...no.
<Sktfeelsdapper> What's so "good" about ubuntu? Seriously.
<ArrenLex> Skt: It's free.
<WhiteNoise> OK - I've installed wine several times, and several versions, but in each all text is missing from all apps. (including notepad, winecfg, etc.)
<ryctor> man. stop crying and spell the problem
<lostboyz> ArrenLex is your name Arren?
<Omar> I thougt you could mount giving permissions, look my folder in the net was mounted like this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /home/ubuntu/New -o urd=ubuntu, and there I can erase , move everything
<Sktfeelsdapper> You guys don't have good sound support, half of everyone can't get one thing or the other working because of some stupid kernel problem.
<Thunga> wickedpuppy thanks... i gonna look for bugs in there
<john> sethk, I found that file sources.list
<ArrenLex> lost: Not my real name. =P You may, however, call me Arren.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Your list of repositories that are ON YOUR WEBSITE are crap.
<lostboyz> oh cool ArrenLex my name is Ahren
<Omar> sethk:  I thougt you could mount giving permissions, look my folder in the net was mounted like this : sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.20/trc /home/ubuntu/New -o urd=ubuntu, and there I can erase , move everything
<ryctor> dude, you dont have abviously no idea what you are talking about
<Sktfeelsdapper> You give NO support for compiling or anything of the matter.
<Sktfeelsdapper> No really, I do.
<sethk> Omar, oh, you didn't tell me it's a windows mount
<Sktfeelsdapper> I've been busting my hump trying to figure this out for the past week.
<fluvvell> Sktfeelsdapper, if you take this irc channel as an example you're looking in the wrong place
<john> when I edit it with text editor it tells me that I do not have permission to save it.  What should I do?
<zenwhen-lt> Sktfeelsdapper, please stop trolling.
<sethk> Omar, wait, you said it isn't a windows mount
<lostboyz> ArrenLex what is your real name?
<ryctor> I compile stuff all the time
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm not trolling.
<ArrenLex> Alex.
<david> Im having problems being able to write to my xp partition, can someone please help, my fstab is at the paste bin, its the default one that was there in the beginning
<john> sethk, when I edit it with text editor it tells me that I do not have permission to save it.  What should I do?
<lostboyz> oh hehe
<lostboyz> cool
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: what do you mean no support for compiling?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I've been in here asking questions that NEVER GET ANSWERED.
<zenwhen-lt> You are quite excited then.
<Abst> !patience
<sethk> Omar, it is true that you can mount something read only or read write.  What I said is that your particular problem isn't caused by a read only mount.  and I gave you a way to verify this.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ryctor> maybe is your attitude
<Abst> !Language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sktfeelsdapper> People tell me I'm an idiot when I'm suppose to go to some directory and they tell me I don't know where I am.
<zenwhen-lt> Perhaps you should calm down and then return for some sort of resolution.
<sethk> john, you'll have to use sudo
<wickedpuppy> david, whats the link of the pastebin ?
<john> ok
<fluvvell> Sktfeelsdapper, do you have ubuntu installed?
<sethk> john,  as in, instead of   myeditor xyz     you do     sudo myeditor xyz
<Sktfeelsdapper> ryctor, I didn't ask you for your 2 cents. it might break you.
<Omar> sethk: ok, but tell me how to move, copy and erased from root so
<Sktfeelsdapper> YES
<Sktfeelsdapper> I am currently running ubuntu 6.06
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: do you know anything about programming? the reason i ask is people who don't frequently have a LOT of difficulty with compiling
<sethk> Omar, use sudo, as in:     sudo rm whatever
<zenwhen-lt> I hear microsoft Windows has support for the things that you are trying to get working, if that helps.
<ryctor> Man, linux is a UNIX like OS so maybe you should read some manuals on basics in unix, if you know how to read, that is
<ArrenLex> Omar: to mount using permissions, specify umask=xxx as an option, where xxx = octal from 000-777 which are inverse of chmod numbers (i.e. full permissions on the partition is a umask of 000)
<Omar> sethk: :( but I don-t know , give an example to move and to copy pls
<david> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25453/ sorry about that
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ryctor, you are trying to be mature yet you are resorting to jokes about my intelligence.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I guess you have to do something to make yourself happy.
<crimsun> Sktfeelsdapper: / ryctor: quit it, ok?
<john> sethk, it says command not found when I type in " sudo myeditor xyz"
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have qmake, I have cvs I have everything I need to compile.
<Sktfeelsdapper> And yet I'm not one step closer to compiling then I ever was before.
<Sktfeelsdapper> None of the programs I want or even try work for me.
<wickedpuppy> david, pls put my nick in front so i know you are talking to me ... and is it line 3 ?
* skypa grabs his bucket o' popcorn
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: actually, qmake and cvs don't compile anything, you need gcc too :)
<ryctor> you dont sound intelligent to me
<Sktfeelsdapper> I do have gcc!
<fluvvell> Sktfeelsdapper, you have build-essentials?
<SinnerG> I jut removed debian from my server and installed ubuntu dapper :)
<Omar> Arrenlex: thanks but I don-t understand, this is my line sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot what should I change
<Madpilot> ryctor, last warning - being rude doesn't help...
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: you're well on your way then :)
<david> hda1 and hdb2
<Sktfeelsdapper> I guess we can share the sediments then, ryctor.
<SinnerG> so I guess I'll stick around here ;)
<sethk> john, by "myeditor" I meant whatever editor you are using to edit the file.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have gcc build-essentials
<Sktfeelsdapper> python
<Sktfeelsdapper> everything
<sethk> john, you didn't tell me that, so I couldn't give you the literal command.
<SinnerG> I'm working on a bash script to install stuff (mostly from source)
<david> wickedpuppy hda1 and hdb2
<zenwhen-lt> Sktfeelsdapper, I compiled some packages from svn this morning. I think the problem here is not the lack of tools, but your lack of ability. If you would actually ask for help instead of whining, perhaps things might get done.
<Sktfeelsdapper> zenwhen, i have asked several times.
<zenwhen-lt> How about you ask again
<Sktfeelsdapper> and i get people like sethk who acts like I'm a complete retard and don't know where I'm going.
<zenwhen-lt> No one wants to help you now
<david> wickedpuppy: yes 3 and 5
<zenwhen-lt> your attitude ensured that
<ArrenLex> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot -o umask=000
<fluvvell> Sktfeelsdapper, it depends who's around and what questions you ask
<ryctor> I cant believ I am the one being rude
<Sktfeelsdapper> You are.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, when did I say anything that implied you are a complete retard?
<Sktfeelsdapper> "Are you sure you are in the right place?"
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: just ask one more time about your compile problem
<adEe> how do i make my system compile my kernel with gcc-3.4 instead 3.3?
<wickedpuppy> david, why rw then , ? if there is nothing after them ... pls remove the ,
<crimsun> argh, can you guys please kill the bickering?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Uh yah dude, I'm looking directly at my command line
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, I didn't say anything at all unfriendly or impropper or whatever
<Abst> I doubt it, you are looking at irc.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, I didn't say "are you sure you are in the right place".
<^Ocean^> is edgy > than dapper ?
<john> sethk, sorry.  What then do I type into console to get to the source.list?
<ryctor> good luck then
<keegan> This is a help channel not a crybaby channel
<Sktfeelsdapper> You acted like I didn't know where I where I was in my own home directory.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, although, if I had, it wouldn't be an insulting answer.
<mister_roboto> ^Ocean^: it's the next version, yes
<sethk> john, the file is in /etc/apt
<Abst> ^Ocean^: Edgy > dapper > Hoary > warty
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^, it's the development version - it'll be released in about three weeks
<^Ocean^> so then i wanna be upgradeing to edgy correct ?
<^Ocean^> okay
<Sktfeelsdapper> Do you ubuntu guys have it all together, seriously? It's a task to get sound to work, you can't run any program without "fixing" something.
<sethk> john, if you are using vi, for example, you would say:   sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^, maybe - it's still in beta testing
<Sktfeelsdapper> What's so great about it? Wow it's free.
<mister_roboto> ^Ocean^: it's not "production" yet but if you're ok with that, sure! i'm running it
<david> wicked puppy, will that fix that prolem?
<Sktfeelsdapper> You can also go on soulseek or bearshare and download windows "for free"
<wenko> ...go awy
<zenwhen-lt> Sktfeelsdapper, stop trolling for help.
<Abst> Sktfeelsdapper: If you can't see whats so great about it, go home, back to windows, and get lost. Please.
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, personally, I"ve never had any sound problems, and hardly ever have to fix something just to run an app...
<ArrenLex> Skt: it's hard to support hardware when the manufacturers don't help you. Yeah, some things don't work. No one made you use Linux! Feel free to go back to Windows.
<ryctor> thai is the kind of comment that irritates me and if I reply, I am rude
<wickedpuppy> david, we test things as we go along ... pls fix it and see if you still have problems
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, windows is wonderful, I think you should stop denying yourself the advantages of using it.
<john> sethk, I am using terminal which is the default one - which do you recomend?
<zenwhen-lt> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<wenko> skt: learn linux
<crimsun> Sktfeelsdapper: what sort of sound problems? Can you point me to the bugs you've filed or confirmed?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah you are, ryctor Because you insult me.
<ArrenLex> Skt: "for free" doesn't equal Free. Especially not PIRATED for free.
<david> wicked puppy, ok be back in  a few
<ArrenLex> I meant, Linux is a Good Thing(tm) because it is Free. That's why I like it.
<mister_roboto> can some admin please silence skt? he's merely trolling. several people have asked him to state his problem again but he's just trolling
<Madpilot> zenwhen-lt, there are several ops active already, hitting the alarm wasn't really needed
<ryctor> I insulted you?
<sethk> john, I'm not sure I understand the question.  Which editor to use?  If you are unfamiliar with them, nano is easy to use.
<ryctor> man,
<Abst> #ubuntu-p[s
<Sktfeelsdapper> How am I trolling?
<Abst> #ubuntu-ops
<Abst> Sktfeelsdapper: How are you /not/ trolling.
<tobiasu> there are 853 people in here and nobody who kicks obvious trolls?
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: you're not asking your question, just bitching
<ryctor> someone, get rid of this guy
<zenwhen-lt> are any of them going to take action?
<wickedpuppy> sethk, can you ask him to use nautilus to go to that dir and use gedit ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok. Here's the question.
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do I compile.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh wait.
<Abst> @pity Sktfeelsdapper
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nobody can tell me.
<sethk> wickedpuppy, sure, that's a good choice.
<ArrenLex> ./configure && make
<keegan> you have to download build-essential
<ryctor> first
<Madpilot> tobiasu, it's a matter of giving them enough rope. skt almost has enough
<SinnerG> I'm back on windows atm, but once I set my heart to it, and got sound close to the same 'effect' as in windows (aka I could mix sounds from every app together, even when they use other soundmanagers) =)
<Sktfeelsdapper> that doesn't work.
<mister_roboto> gcc <myfile>
<SinnerG> forgot how tho..
<Sktfeelsdapper> I HAVE BUILD ESTENTIALS
<Abst> I HAVE BASIC KNOWLEDGE OF ENGLISH!
<ArrenLex> Skt: what happens if you run that?
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, that's interesting, because there is no build essentials.
<ryctor> install linux headers
<ArrenLex> I HAVE A SHIFT KEY!
<crimsun> 'build-essential', rather.
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, better question: why do you need to compile stuff? What do you need that isn't in the repos already?
<Sktfeelsdapper> See what I mean?
<ryctor> and rename the file after uncompresing it as linux
<john> sethk, I put in that command and I am not sure what to do
<Sktfeelsdapper> I need last fm for one, and since I apparently can't get it to do it on it's own.
<ArrenLex> skt: I asked you what error it gave you, and you didn't answer.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I need nicotine.
<Abst> Go then
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: depends on what you're trying to do. most oss packages have a configure script and you just "configure && make && sudo make instal l"
<Abst> We wo't mind.
<ryctor> if you verify the versions of kernel and headers, and do as I say, you will succed
<Sktfeelsdapper> That doesn't work.
<wickedpuppy> we sounds like microsoft hotline ...
<crimsun> !info lastfm
<ubotu> Package lastfm does not exist in any distro I know
<crimsun> !info lastfm edgy
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, nicotine is in the Universe repo
<ubotu> lastfm: an audio player for last.fm personalized radio. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.90-3 (edgy), package size 476 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<ArrenLex> skt: it doesn't work with what error?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah version like 1.0
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hold on, let me do it again real quick.
<Omar> Arrenlex: thanks but I don-t understand, this is my line sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot what should I change
<mister_roboto> Sktfeelsdapper: do what people are telling you and tell them the EXACT error if you get one
<ArrenLex> Omar: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot -o umask=000
<keegan> Sktfeelsdapper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196835&highlight=Nicotine
<ArrenLex> Omar: does that not work?
<keegan> Its a tutorial to build nicotine+
<keegan> Tada!
<Sktfeelsdapper> Actually it's a tutorial to build the tray-icon thing.
<Omar> Arrenlex: I got a error : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<keegan> No its not
<Sktfeelsdapper> I've seen that thing 20 times.
<keegan> You need to read
<john> sethk, using terminal what should I type in to correct the problem pn line 33 of source.list?
<Sktfeelsdapper> No no, it is.
<ArrenLex> Omar: are you sure /dev/hda1 is an ext3 partition, then? Are you trying with the -t key or without it?
<Sktfeelsdapper> That shows you how to untar it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> And how to start it.
<sethk> john, I would try just removing line 33.  (after backing up the file, of course)
<Madpilot> !enter
<Sktfeelsdapper> No building it.
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<^Ocean^> is there any big notacible diferances between edgy and dapper ?
<sethk> john, if that works, then we'll take a look at the line, see what's wrong, and put it back.
<Abst> Alot of repo differences
<john> sethk, how do I remove the line using terminal?
<Abst> ^Ocean^: Join #ubuntu+1
<Omar> Arrenlex: I am using it I mount and unmounted it with this : sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubunturoot
<sethk> ^Ocean^, operationally, no.
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^, lots of version updates, some graphical updates
<keegan> Its a python program so you just need to run it by typing ./nicotine
<dougsko> ^Ocean^: edgy will have broken stuff, most likely
<ArrenLex> Sktfeelsdapper: it seems to me to already be compiled. You just have to run it. Just like on Windows.
<keegan> Then make a launcher for it and bam bleeding edge nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yes but can't you build it so you don't have to type in ./nicotine?
<wickedpuppy> john, if you are using nano , backspace will do it ... if you are using vi , go to that line and press "dd"
<sethk> john, each editor has a different command for deletion.  If you are using nano, you can just put your cursor on the first character of the line and use the delete key.
<Sktfeelsdapper> The launcher crap doesn't work.
<keegan> Make a launcher so you don't have to type ./nicotine
<ArrenLex> Skt: "./nicotine" just says RUN NICOTINE just like double-clicking on the program in your dekstop does.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I tried that alright, it does not work.
<david> wicekd puppy, it still doesn't have write permissions
<sethk> nano, or as wicketpuppy said putting the cursor on the next line and using backspace
<ArrenLex> Skt: "does not work" means what error?
<john> sethk, I am using terminal - what command do I put in?
<Sktfeelsdapper> As in it loads up the FILE I used to MAKE the launcer.
<mike__> Help, I can't connect to my server using Internal IP 192.168.x.x only using External IP adress, all other computers(Windows, MacOS, Linux) on network can connect to server, any ideas?
<Sktfeelsdapper> launcher.
<wickedpuppy> david, type wick and press tab .. that will spell my nick wickedpuppy ... and what did you do after saving the file ?
<keegan> did you do /path/to/file/./nicotine
<ArrenLex> /info Omar
<Sktfeelsdapper> Sure did.
<ArrenLex> Dammit!
<JoshIRL> Can someone help me with media?
<ArrenLex> Stupid commands.
<keegan> Do it open if you just do ./nicotine?
<david> wickedpuppy: rebooted my system
<Sktfeelsdapper> I haven't tried that but I'm sure it won't.
<anto9us> john, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedpuppy> david, are they mounted ? type mount in command line
<thewheat> !mac
<ArrenLex> Omar: what does it tell you if you try the command I gave you?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> How do I upgrade from 5.04 to latest?
<keegan> When you are in the directory and you type ./nicotine does it load up?
<finalbeta> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<john> THANKYOU
<JoshIRL> I'm trying to play a .avi movie in the default application, which is movie player. It sais You don't not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the neccesary plugins. Where do i get the plugins?
<Sktfeelsdapper> MP{E
<anto9us> john, you're welcome :)
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nope. Launcher doesn't work.
<HellDragon> bon je doit aller passer l'aspirateur dans la piscine
<HellDragon> wrong window
<HellDragon> lol
<Sktfeelsdapper> put path to file ./nicotine
<wickedpuppy> JoshIRL, get vlc player .. it will play most formats
<Madpilot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HellDragon> channel tab is evl :(
<JoshIRL> I tried, i don't get the instructions to download it lol
<HellDragon> evil*
<JoshIRL> I'm new to linux
<david> wickedpuppy: typing mount indicates that it is mounted with rw but i can't copy filles to my ntfs or fat32 partitions
<wickedpuppy> JoshIRL, go to synaptic and find it there
<JoshIRL> ok
<Sktfeelsdapper> nope that doesn't work either.
<john> GOT ANOTHER PROBLEM lol
<SAM_theman> you guys how iremove xgl
<wickedpuppy> david, use sudo ?
<wickedpuppy> john, no caps pls
<keegan> Do you have the depencies for it?
<john> lol - sorry
<Phuzion> I want to upgrade from 5.04 to the latest stable version, how do I go about doing so?
<fluvvell> how do I tell network manager to re-scan for wireless networks?
<john> no - I just deleted the problem line
<wickedpuppy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<JoshIRL> Wicked_Puppy: How do i 'find it in there" ? :x
<david> wickedpuppy no, i didn't try sudo cp, is that what you mean?
<wickedpuppy> JoshIRL, there is a search button
<Sktfeelsdapper> Still nothing.
<wickedpuppy> david, yes ... you didn't mount them with user option
<Sktfeelsdapper> This is a load of...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Seriously.
<wickedpuppy> so i am thinking it is mounted as root
<JoshIRL> Ah, good to see i'm completely blind :D
<wickedpuppy> JoshIRL, and i suppose you got universe/multiverse repos ?
<david> wickedpuppy:  should i try putting user rw for my options?
<JoshIRL> :|
<minerale> I am trying to compile the ratpoison pakcage, and ./configure tells me it can't find the "X11 headers and libs" -- anyone know the package for those ?
<wickedpuppy> david, yes i would says yes ... put user,rw
<keegan> I got Nicotine+ up and running
<keegan> python-gtk2 python-pyvorbis
<john> I have here the .tar.bz2 package for a movie editor - who can tell me how to install it?
<keegan> you install both of those?
<Sktfeelsdapper> sure did
<wickedpuppy> john, is that movie editor not in the repo ?
<anto9us> john, is it not one that's in the repositories?
<mike__> Help, I can't connect to my server using Internal IP 192.168.x.x only using External IP adress from my ubuntu 06 computer, all other computers(Windows, MacOS, Linux) on network can connect to server, any ideas?
<keegan> I dunno know then man...I'm stuck
<Phuzion> I am not using a desktop manager, do I still need to have one installed in order to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06?
<wickedpuppy> i think we wont want to go into compiling stuff again
<Sktfeelsdapper> I can get it up and running that's not the problem, is it possible to compile it into an actual program i don't have to go to the command line to use?
<keegan> Wait 3 more weeks and the new Nicotine will be in the edgy repos
<john> no, its not, it is calledcinelerra
<sethk> john, start by extracting the files from the tar archive
<ArrenLex> Skt: you don't have to go into the command line to use it. Make a shortcut to your desktop.
<anto9us> mike__, do the other clients have the same numbering scheme and subnet mask? Can you ping the server?
<john> done
<sethk> john, ok, change to the directory where you just extracted the files
<john> before I do that - do you recomend a different program than terminal for those comands?
<wickedpuppy> john, nautilus ?
<wickedpuppy> :P
<sethk> john, for compiling, no
<sethk> john, if you aren't comfortable with using the command line, you probably don't want to install from source.
<john> do I have any other option for those types of installations?
<SinnerG> nice, atm I got a script that installs webmin, install quota (not enabled it yet), wget apache 2.0* and install it AND generate a self signed certificate =)
<SinnerG> first bash script I ever make :p
<mike__> anto9us: Yes i can ping it, and connect fine too it using the external IP or the doman name i got pointing to my external IP, but not the internal. Yes the other computers have the same schme i think..
<Hoovey> How do I force ubuntu into 1280x1024?
<sethk> john, I'm not sure what other option might exist.  what are you thinking might exist?
<john> I double click on it and it does it for me?
<sethk> SinnerG, good.  actually it's a korn shell script.  bash is compatible with korn shell syntax.
<SinnerG> ow ok :)
<sethk> john, in this context that makes no sense.
<s0n1> hi
<s0n1> why i change init screen ubuntu edgy eft ?
<john> sethk, is debian similar to ubuntu
<RawSewage> is there any way to fix this annoyance:  right-clicking something usually requires some twitch skill, because when you right-click, it usually blinks on and off really fast, so you have to try it multiple times, or hold down the right-click and be tricky
<RawSewage> [02:03]  <RawSewage> does that make sense
<SinnerG> I'm working on a hosting 'backend' and when for example a server dies, I need a fast way to reinstall another server with everything I need : thats why I started on this script :)
<john> sethk, ?
<mike__> anto9us: I have dual bot, and when i bot up the windows i can connect to the server via internal IP 192.168.x.x . Every computer on the network uses DHCP
<xplic1t> john, yes
<Hoovey> how do i like, force ubuntu into 1280x1024?
<anto9us> mike__, would be an idea checking and verifying your setup against something that's known to work, also check firewall on server for what ranges it allows and whether you're in it
<xplic1t> ubuntu is derived from debian
<JoshIRL> I downloaded vlc and installed it, I can't find it. lol
<anto9us> mike__, what service are you trying to connect to? Samba?
<mike__> anto9us: http, samba, ftp, ssh
<JoshIRL> oo nvm
<anto9us> mike__, and nothing works?
<JoshIRL> How do you change the default application to open certain formats with?
<JoshIRL> Such as avi, mpg, whatever.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Hoovey about fixres
<Madpilot> JoshIRL, right click on a .avi file, choose "Properties" then the Open With... tab
<mike__> anto9us: no works... only ping, all works via example.mydoman.com or external IP, i have the same ipadress in windows and everything works there
<sethk> john, they are both linux distributions.  all linux distributions are essentially similar
<Sktfeelsdapper> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Sktfeelsdapper> That's what I'm getting.
<anto9us> mike__, sorry to go for the obvious but have you verified the ip address of the server?
<john> sethk, which version of liux do you recomend for gaming?
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, with what *exact* command?
<john> sethk, linux?
<Sktfeelsdapper> make
<Sktfeelsdapper> JUST make.
<Sktfeelsdapper> i've read man make
<Sktfeelsdapper> that's not even a help
<zenwhen-lt> Sktfeelsdapper, did you run ./configure ?
<mike__> anto9us: Don't be =)  Yes i have, i can ping it and ssh it from and other ubuntu machine next to me
<mike1980> on install i am getting error VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,3) can anyone help please
<Sktfeelsdapper> that says no such file or directory
<zenwhen-lt> you are in the right dir?
<zenwhen-lt> what are you compiling?
<zenwhen-lt> ill download and compile it
<mcdonaldsguy> my ethernet card is accumulating rx errors.. I've checked my duplex and speed settings, and they look ok, and dmesg doesn't show any strange output.. is there any utility or place I should I look to get more debug info?
<anto9us> mike__, does route command show same output on both those machines?
<Sktfeelsdapper> nicotine+
<sethk> john, sorry, I don't game so I have no opinion
<Sktfeelsdapper> is there or is there not a way to make it into a program that you can put on the desktop?
<RawSewage> Does anyone have a problem where:  you right-click something, and you see the right-click menu for a brief instant before it disappears
<Sktfeelsdapper> without having to go to the command line?
<mike1980> on install i am getting error VFS: Cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown-block(8,3) can anyone help please
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, you've been told not only that it's possible, but exactly how to do it, at least 10 times.  So please stop trolling.
<mike__> anto9us: Yes, this is getting to me :/  It has worked on this computer. Just stoped today... have no clue
<nikon> where can i get help on networking between windows and linux? i have googled many times and haven't found any useful links
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm not trolling and nobody has told me anything accept that they can do it some mysterious way and I can't!
<john> Does anyone have any knowledge on the different linux builds and thus can recomend a build for gaming and high proformance work?
<Dr_willis> nikon,  havent read the 'using samba book' thats aviliable online eh? :P
<cafuego> nikon: google for 'samba'.
<rpedro> Sktfeelsdapper: nicotine+ is a python program
<nikon> thnxs
<nikon> ill try that
<anto9us> mike__, I'll get a cup of tea and let you know if I come up with any more ideas
<Sktfeelsdapper> so in other words you can't?
<rpedro> Sktfeelsdapper: so, no need to compile it, just create a desktop shortcut
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i tried that.
<Sktfeelsdapper> and it DOESNT work.
<Dr_willis> nikon,  :) in short - install samba, setup a samba password for the linux users with 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSER' restart the samba servers,,  have windows try to connect.
<zenwhen-lt> Sktfeelsdapper, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196835
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, works for me
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's in /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.51/
<zenwhen-lt> did you try that
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yes I have.
<zenwhen-lt> where did it fail
<Sktfeelsdapper> WHen I click it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> On the desktop
<mike__> anto9us: Thanks =)  This is so strange
<Sktfeelsdapper> It doesn't do anything.
<Sktfeelsdapper> It just sits there.
<zenwhen-lt> oh
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, yesterday, when I was working with you, when you finally admitted that you had the directory name wrong, you had the path differently.  Of course you may have been wrong then, or you may be wrong now, or both.
<rixth> ***Error***: some autoconf macros required to build libipoddevice   were not found in your aclocal path, or some forbidden   macros were found.  Perhaps you need to adjust your   ACLOCAL_FLAGS? <<<<<<< what am I missing?
<Sktfeelsdapper> so it would be /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/./nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> am i right?
<Sktfeelsdapper> yes but since then I know where i'm at, seth.
<anto9us> mike__, does ssh localhost work?
<Sktfeelsdapper> and i know where I put it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> and i can get to it now.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, ok, you can write a line on the command line that starts the program?
<Sktfeelsdapper> yes
<Sktfeelsdapper> but i want to use the desktop.
<anto9us> mike__, that's assuming you're running local ssh server
<Phocion> hey all....I just partitioned a drive in fdisk with an FS of "Linux" - is this ext3 by default?
<Sktfeelsdapper> i want to make a launcher for it.
<mike__> anto9us: You mean: ssh localhost on the internal server or my defect ubuntu
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, put that line into the command field in the launcher
<Sktfeelsdapper> i have!
<Phocion> cuz "mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mnt/point" doesn't work
<Sktfeelsdapper> it doesn't work!
<Sktfeelsdapper> is there suppose to be a space between / ./?
<anto9us> mike__, defect machine, you've tested the server from another client, yes?
<SOjourner> hello, whenever i try to open GAIM or Mozilla firefox it automatically crashes back to my desktop, can anyone help?
<Sktfeelsdapper> do i have to put skt@skt?
<Dr_willis> mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb  <-- is wrong.  try hdb1 hdb2 hdb4 ect....
<Sktfeelsdapper> or root or anything?
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, there shouldn't be anything on that line that has the form   / ./      not with a space, and not without one.
<Phocion> ooo 1 sec
<mike__> anto9us: Yes, just started the sshd and ssh localhost sucess
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, perhaps you should tell us the line you are typing.
<SOjourner> hello, whenever i try to open GAIM or Mozilla firefox it automatically crashes back to my desktop, can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Phocion,  after fdisking - you need to Format the drive... plux the mount point has to exist befor you mount.
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, if you have a line that works at the command prompt, _paste_ it into the launcher
<anto9us> mike__, tried a different port on the hub/switch?
<Sktfeelsdapper> home/skt
<Sktfeelsdapper> it won't let me show you the line!
<nathanael> Anyone running in Parallels right now?
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, it won't let you.  what won't let you?
<Phocion> ok cool got it
<Phocion> mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /mnt/media
<Phocion> works
<Sktfeelsdapper> koversation
<Sktfeelsdapper> it won't le me type in what i want to show you
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, then put it on the paste site, and give us the url to it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's the paste site?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> Sktfeelsdapper, although very likely all you have to do is put a few spaces at the beginning so it doesn't think you are running an IRC command
<jdrake> Is there a way to boot the install cdrom, but have it get everything from a server rather than from the cd?
<anto9us> mike__, don't forget to 'exit' your ssh session
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25458/
<Sktfeelsdapper> THAT is what I'm putting in.
<mike__> anto9us: Yes, no such luck :/
<THX-1138> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Sktfeelsdapper> do i have to have the terminal up to run the launcher?
<anto9us> mike__, check the hosts file in the other client machine and compare
<RawSewage> Does anyone have a problem where:  you right-click something, and you see the right-click menu for a brief instant before it disappears
<Arafangion> RawSewage: No, unless you're right-clicking twice.
<SOjourner> hello, can anyone help me with my programs terminating shortly after they open??
<Sktfeelsdapper> Did you get that paste thing?
<RawSewage> Arafangion, ok ty
<lostboyz> whenever i send my webcam in amsn it says canceled why can't i send it? my cam is working and i see my face in camorama and everything
<Zarephath> Hey anyone know about a program called maestro for viewing nasa pictures?
<jdrake> I see the option to do a network boot using etherboot and tftp, that is not what I want. The only thing I have seen reference to is making 'stage 1'  fail, for it to give you a list of bot options - I do not know how to ensure this.
<SOjourner> hello, can anyone help me with my programs terminating shortly after they open??
<mike__> anto9us: The, same
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: You might as well paste one or two liners here.
<mike__> anto9us: The same.
<slopz[away] > SOjourner, you should run them from terminal to see what errors come up
<anto9us> mike__, you have just one NIC in the computer?
<Lam_> i need help getting my HP laptop with a Radeon X200M work with a proprietary linux driver
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: In any case, that doesn't fully describe the problem you are having.
<Zarephath> !pocketpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pocketpc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'm trying to make a launcher.
<SOjourner> i'll give it a shot
<mike__> anto9us: 2, wireless and wired
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i don't have to go to the command line every time i run nicotine+
<THX-1138> SOjourner: strace your_program name ???
<Sktfeelsdapper> but that doesn't work.
<anto9us> mike__, make sure just one is enabled
<SOjourner> thx-1138: firefox and gaim
<rpedro> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<rpedro> Sktfeelsdapper: for you ^^
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Open a terminal, and then cut&paste that line verbatim and hit enter.
<SOjourner> this is what i get when i try to run firefox from termnial
<mike__> anto9us: i have disabled eth1(wireless)
<Sktfeelsdapper> For me?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Yes.
<anto9us> mike__, any success now?
<SOjourner> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<Madpilot> Sktfeelsdapper, the !enter thing - please don't use Enter as punctuation...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok, that doesn't work for me.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: There's your problem.
<Sktfeelsdapper> But it has worked for me before
<Arafangion> Madpilot: Sktfeelsdapper doesn't use enter as punctuation.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Yah I don't know how I use puncutation?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Err enter
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  i just followed the !ati wiki page and the x200m in my laptop towkrd.
<mike__> anto9us: no :/
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anto9us> mike__, disable and re-enable eth0
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: What happens if you type: /home/skt/nicotine+<tab>/nic<tab>
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: I'm guessing you've made a small typo.
<Sktfeelsdapper> nothing.
<slopz[away] > SOjourner, you should search that error in the ubuntu forums, i'm sure you'll find something useful
<Lam_> Dr_willis: hopefully it'll work. i've tried 3 different driver versions and switched UMA on and off with no luck
<SOjourner> when i try to initiate firefox, this is what i get INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Tab doesn't do anything.
<ACU> guys I am lost - I installed and configure a ftp based on proftp - If I access it through firefox ftp://localhost I can see it. Question how can I make a directory and drop some files in there?
<SOjourner> i cant get to the ubunt forums because I dont have a browser
<andycap_> hi, I have a problem
<mike__> anto9us: Thanks, I'm gonna try that now, I'll be right back. Im useing eth0
<slopz[away] > SOjourner, you can't use the gnome default browser either?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Try hitting it twice, and see what alternatives it provides.
<anto9us> mike__, ok
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Just make sure you really are typing the _correct_ path and program name.
<Sktfeelsdapper> nothing!
<PyroMithrandir> anyone know of a command that would be like lsof, but in real time. I want to have it running and when a file is opened, I want the program to tell me
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Do you even have the directory "nicotine+-1.2.5.1" in your home directory?
<andycap_> I installed a game and when choosing the installation directory, I tried choosing z(the ubuntu directory) but it wouldn't let me
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  mine just worked... i was suprised. :P
<andycap_> so it was installed in c:
<andycap_> is there a way to play off of the c: drive?
<slopz[away] > c: drive?
<Arafangion> andycap_: In wine?
<andycap_> wine?
<Sktfeelsdapper> no it's in my skt directory
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's in home/skt
<Dr_willis> andycap_,  linux dont use C: and Z: letters... so you are confusing us.
<Arafangion> andycap_: How did you install a game into "C: Drive"?
<Arafangion> andycap_: Linux doesn't even have a _concept_ of drive letters.
<andycap_> well it was an .exe file from the internet
<ash211> wine creates a virtual c drive in ~/.wine/drive_c
<nbjayme> hello all. anybody knows how to fix this? 000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<nbjayme> Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation: Unknown device 3344
<slopz[away] > andycap_, .exe files are windows apps
<nbjayme> Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10
<Madpilot> andycap_, exe is a Windows-only thing
<nbjayme> Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M] 
<nbjayme> Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M] 
<nbjayme> Expansion ROM at feaf0000 [disabled]  [size=64K] 
<nbjayme> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<slopz[away] > !pastebin
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, which wise man told ya linux can run .exe ?
<andycap_> so how can I get it on linux?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: /home is where all the various home directories for the various users are stored.
<Dr_willis> andycap_,  it MIGHT work with wine
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Your "home" is therefore /home/skt
<ACU> how can I create and drop files on a ftp server?
<andycap_> cool, thanks guys!
<Sktfeelsdapper> now i am really confused.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Mac OS X puts home directories in /Users/user_name instead.
<THX-1138> ACU - put command get is get those files
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Does that make it easier?
<THX-1138> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Sktfeelsdapper> so it would just be skt?
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, if your username is "someone" then your home , also known as ~ , is /home/someone
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: In your case it is /home/skt
<andycap_> wait, wher can I DL wine?
<Sktfeelsdapper> but this isn't make sense to me.
<Sktfeelsdapper> it gives me a million possibilities.
<Sktfeelsdapper> when i double tab it
<Phuzion> I don't have a desktop manager installed, but I want to go with LAMP, what packages do I need to install?
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, wine is in the repos .... sudo apt-get install wine
<Phuzion> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Show me.
<mwright1> How do I recheck the video card,  X is bombing (vid charge has changed.. I have a 6.06 LTS command prompt
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Just the first screen.
<tonyyarusso> Question: If I have one printer (USB) and two computers, what is the best way of making both computers use it (preferably without requiring one computer to always be on, but that might be an option)?
<ACU> THX-1138: so I go to a command prompt and and say put <file> ?  Can you show me a realife sample ?
<Madpilot> andycap_, it's in Ubuntu's universe repository
<andycap_> where is the repos :\
<Arafangion> tonyyarusso: You must network it.
<wickedpuppy> !tell repos to andycap_
<Sktfeelsdapper> hold on
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell repos to andycap_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arafangion> tonyyarusso: Or, plug it into the relevant computer as you require it.
<wickedpuppy> tell repos to andycap_
<wickedpuppy> ah heck .. i forgot the command
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> !repos
<mwright1> can anyone help me getting X windows to work
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<wickedpuppy> there you go andycap_
* anto9us taps his foot, sips his tea and wonders if helped mike__ break his computer
<mwright1> is there a command line command to probe the vid card in xorg 7.x
<andycap_> cool thanks :>
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25459/
<mwright1> please :)
<THX-1138> ACU - What client/server are you uing? - i don't know man you ftp client or man your ftpserver may be your best friend.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Ok, now type 'n', and hit tab
<Madpilot> wickedpuppy, it's "!tell <nick> about <thing>" just for future reference
<Kalisto> hey guys, i have a massive problem that i cant fix.. no matter what i try.. when my box loads all i get is: Loading Stage 1.5 ...grub loading please wait... Error 15
<wickedpuppy> oh okie .. thanks Madpilot
<Kalisto> now i have Ununtu installed on an external HDD... 3 partitions.. boot/swap/root... am i right to assume since i tell my laptop to boot from USB that root in grub is (hd0,0)?
<tonyyarusso> Arafangion: Well, we're getting another wireless router to improve our coverage over the house, and there's a good chance it could end up in or near here.  Could I do it by having one computer plugged into that via ethernet and the other either that way or using wireless on the same AP?
<Madpilot> !tell wickedpuppy about yourself
<nbjayme> what does this mean?  (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Sktfeelsdapper> ok nicotine+-1.2.5.1 came up
<Arafangion> tonyyarusso: Some wireless routers may well be able to share a printer directly. Consider that possibility.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Hit tab again. :)
<omegacat> hi, I'm getting the message "the greeter application appears to be crashing. Attempting to use a different one" and it seems to just be hanging
<tonyyarusso> Arafangion: Cool.  (btw, if it matters it's the open firmware linux one from linksys, so I'm told I can mod it up pretty far)
<Sktfeelsdapper> now nothing is coming up
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: And hit it again. :)
<Phocion> hey guys.....so I partition my drive in fdisk...'w' to write the partition table...then I remount the drive and the data is STILL THERE!!!!! any ideas??
<Phocion> why is it not being removed
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: How do you usually start nicotine?
<omegacat> I have Dapper amd64 and it was a totally brand new fresh install off the CD and I just upgraded the 100 some odd packages that it wanted to.
<anto9us> Kalisto, error 15 I think means the partition numbers are skewed
<Zaire> anyone know what mysql package I need to use phpbb
<Sktfeelsdapper> cd / home / skt
<Sktfeelsdapper> grrr
<Sktfeelsdapper> it won't let me post this
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Just cd, without any arguments, will default to your home.  It's also the same thing as "cd ~"
<valehru> Is there any application that can convert HTML to PDF?
<Kalisto> anto9us, ok where do i start then?
<bigdaddy_> hello problem: im on dapper drake sound is intel HDA an i read up on net that if i put options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2 within alsa-base it would fix my left channel crackle problem how ever it fixes it randomly if there an perm fix for this?
<anto9us> Kalisto, boot from a livecd and check things out
<Zaire> anyone know what mysql package I need to use phpbb
<Dr_willis> valehru,  you can 'print to pdf'  with the right setup
<Arafangion> valehru: Use your favorite browser, and then print to pdf.
<Sktfeelsdapper> arg i'm so frustrated.,
<Kalisto> anto9us, belive me iv done that 1000 times.. tried all the numbers root (hd0,0) hd1,0... no avail
<fgh_lo> can someone point me to the guide on how to dual boot winxp and ubuntu? i can't seem find that guide.
<valehru> Dr_willis, Arafangion I only have print to postscript / default.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: It's just a very, very different environment.  I've never used nicotine, so I can't give you real simple "one liner", that will just work.
<Arafangion> valehru: Ok, then use ps2pdf
<pluma_> Grapefruit ice tea rocks.
<Dr_willis> fgh_lo,  the grub menu.lst has an example entry to boot xp off the first hard drive  - in the comments.
<Arafangion> valehru: But you really should have a "pdf" printer setup as a fake "printer".
<Dr_willis> fgh_lo,  or read up on the grub docs/guides
<Arafangion> valehru: Infact, that should be the default in Ubuntu.
<|thunder> fgh_lo, ill post my menu.lst       you using grub , yes ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> root@skt-desktop:~/nicotine+-1.2.5.1# ./nicotine
<valehru> Arafangion, how can I do that?
* bigdaddy_ hello problem: im on dapper drake sound is intel HDA an i read up on net that if i put options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2 within alsa-base it would fix my left channel crackle problem how ever it fixes it randomly if there an perm fix for this?
<Sktfeelsdapper> That is what I just did, and I am currently in nicotine.
<fgh_lo> Dr_willis: i have a xp on one parition (ntfs) and about to install ubuntu. how much space should i allow for swap?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Try closing that, then typing: /home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine
<Sktfeelsdapper> i tried to cut and paste the pastebin url just now but i guess i missed.
<Sktfeelsdapper> closing nicotine?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Get out of it/kill it/switch windows/whatever, we want to run it again.
<etzerd> hello all
<Zambezi> The clock in commando top goes to 100. How can I understand and understand how many minutes it is?
<Sktfeelsdapper> ok that worked.
<etzerd> when the new version will be out?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Put that line verbatim into the launcher.
<Sktfeelsdapper> i got into nicotine again
<pluma_> What's a good place to put applications (binaries, cfg and everything all in one dir -- Windows style) for all users? /usr/lib/<application-name>/ ?
<anto9us> Kalisto, see if this is useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<bruenig> etzerd, if you mean edgy, octobr 26
<Sktfeelsdapper> without the root@skt part?
<|thunder> fgh_lo; this is my /boot/grub/menu.lst file. boots xp just dandy.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25461/
<bruenig> october*
<Sktfeelsdapper> with or without root@skt?
<devicenull> this is fun
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Without.
<etzerd> bruenig: thanks
<devicenull> booted ubuntu installer through PXE
<Sktfeelsdapper> what about this # symbol?
<Kalisto> anto9us, yes i think maybe its a bad install..
<mike__> anto9us: Back, arg no luck, trying to check if there could be anyting at the router
<etzerd> bruenig: do you know about any new feature in edgy?
<jtkiefer> anyone here had any luck getting the logitech quickcam 5000 working?
<mwright1> Helo, Just wandering how I can get ubuntu to probe for a video card from the shell prompt (console)
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Everything between but not including the arrows: -->/home/skt/nicotine+-1.2.5.1/nicotine<--
<Zambezi> The time in top is 538:33:95. How many minutes is that if a minute is 60 seconds and not hundred!
<anto9us> mike__, yes, look for mac address blocking
<bruenig> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<pluma_> Zambezi: use a calculator?
<fgh_lo> |thunder: thx. how much space do i need to allow for swap? this current parition is 45 gb
<bruenig> etzerd, look on the wiki, it has a list
<bigdaddy_> none can help?
<claco> anyone got time to help a wpasupp newbl through a config issue?
<|thunder> fgh_lo; i have set to a gig to match my gig of ram
<mwright1> can anyone help etting X windows to autodetect
<mwright1> I need to probe the vid care
<andycap_> guys, for some reason
<SinnerG> http://89.149.195.25/ after running my auto install/compile script :)
<etzerd> jtkiefer:Yes I have a logitech it works fine. if it is the one you are refering to;
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  what video card ya got?
<vanberge> can anybody recommend any good wireless tools?
<mwright1> nvidia something
<andycap_> when I open my sources.list file it opens with rythmbox
<Sktfeelsdapper> Nope that didn't work.
<mwright1> I just need to get into X
<fgh_lo> thx.
<mwright1> that's all
<andycap_> what should I open it with?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I put it in exactly like that, and it didn't work.
<vanberge> that enable easy wep/wpa configs?
<pluma_> Seriously. Where should I put full-blow application directories with subdirs and everything? /usr/lib/<application>/ sounds like the most sensible choice, but is it?
<jtkiefer> etzerd, what package did you have to use to get it to work?
<etzerd> I use Ekiga
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  you install the nvidia drivers yet?
<SinnerG> or /usr/local/<application>
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwright1> chicken and eg.
<claco> I've for wpa_supplicant running...connects, and I can surf when I run it manually.. I just can't get it to happen when I insert the card under edgy
<mwright1> I don't have networking enabled
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Show me a screenshot.
<mwright1> I dropped a network card in but that hasn't auto detected
<Sktfeelsdapper> I keep double clicking it and still nothing.
<etzerd> but I still cannot find a package that I can take capture pictures with.
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, in GUI ? gedit
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do you take sn's in here, and more importantly where do i put it?
<Sktfeelsdapper> screen shots
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  set the thing to use 'vesa' for a default. to get X going. Not sure about the network card.
<pluma_> SinnerG: /usr/local/ seems to be empty.
<Arafangion> Guys, where can Sktfeelsdapper upload screenshots?
<etzerd> but Ekiga is just like a conferencing.
<mwright1> Dr willis hwo do I do that?
<SinnerG> well, you wanted a place to put stuff.. didnt say it was used before :p
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm so frustrated!!!!!
<Sktfeelsdapper> ahhhhh
<SinnerG> I use /usr/local for stuff like apache ;)
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf   - should be a 'driver' line
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: btw, screenshots can be made easily by hitting the little "Prt Sc" or "Print Screen" button on your keyboard.
<andycap_> ... I don't get what to do now..
<Sktfeelsdapper> Oh it works the same as in windows?
<mwright1> ok
<Kalisto> anto9us, when i install grub again.. from the cd.. into shell.. what command can i type in to check that it will install it to the correct hd.. ie how do i know if my usb is hdo or hd1?
<Zambezi> pluma_, Thanks alot. I didn't figured out that myself!!
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: No, it works much, much, much better than in windows.
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, are you in nautilus or in command line ?
<britt> where can i go for powerpc specific things?
<andycap_> gedit
<pluma_> Zambezi: Your sarcasm is much appreciated. ;)
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  or run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<andycap_> this is what the first lines say
<andycap_> ## Automatix sources.list
<andycap_> ## This is automatically generated by Automatix
<andycap_> ####################################
<andycap_> ### Official Ubuntu Repositories ###
<andycap_> ####################################
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hold on, I guess I have to make another account
<pluma_> Augh.
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, so you got it opened under gedit ?
<mike__> anto9us: Can't find any blocking, I have the same mac in windows and there it works
<andycap_> yes
<anto9us> Kalisto, attach it and see what dmesg says
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, then its fine .. no problem right ?
<Arafangion> Hello? Where the heck is a good place for Sktfeelsdapper to upload screenshots?
<andycap_> yes
<andycap_> do I need dapper?
<sid> I have packages I removed, but they still show up in dpkg -al; as "rc"
<sid> How can I remove them from dpkg -al?
<clearzen> what does this error mean if you recieve it during a update?  Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<anto9us> mike__, yes, forgot about that, I'm stuck for ideas
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, what are you using ? which ubuntu version ?
<britt> how can i conserve power on my ibook?
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothu8.png
<andycap_> lol, I don't know, this is an older computer, haven't used it in a while
<mwright1> The Xserver can't fidn font fixed
<mwright1> something wrong with the unix font sever 7100
<mwright1> on port 7100
<Lam_> yeah. my video card definitely doesn't work with fglrx. UMA+SidePort 128MB Shared Memory, with 8.25.8 and it still gives me a blank screen
<wickedpuppy> andycap_, cat /etc/issue ... btw what are you trying to do ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> you know what dude, i'm thinking i might just stick with it being where it is.
<pluma_> SinnerG: Apparently in this case it was in /usr/lib/ originally too, so that works. I guess my question could have been answered with a bit of checking on my side ;)
<anto9us> mike__, just one idea, do you have any locations set up in Network Settings? Tried a different one?
<andycap_> trying to enable WINE in the repos
<SinnerG> hehe :p
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  thats  interesting..      how did you edit that file? or did you use the dpkg-rconfigure line?
* claco stabs wpa_supplicant
<wickedpuppy> what does that screenshot suppose to show ?
<claco> is there an updated wpasup setup for Edgy?
<anto9us> I'm off to bed, night everyone and good luck!
<claco> some of the files referenced in the forums don't seem to exist
<britt> maybe a dumb question, but does linux still run on a i486?
<mwright1> dr_willis manually with vi
<mwright1> did a / to search for Driver
<mwright1> then changed the nv in the quotes to vesa
<Dr_willis> andycap_,  use that 'add/remove' icon in the menus.. check  the  'show unsupported' and search for wine, and install it. :P
<wickedpuppy> britt, runs from 386 to 686
<andycap_> thanks dude!
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  thats odd that it  complains about the fonts now.
<mwright1> IT did before
<Dr_willis> andycap_,   it is worth wile to learn about how the repoisotory system works. :)
<mwright1> that was why it bombed efore.. I was just assuming it was the nv driver causing it
<livingtm>  /join #initng
<andycap_> yeah, I'll check it out
<Dr_willis> mwright1,  ahhhhhhhhhhhh...
<hilltop> Hi guys, I thought there is a channel for python. #python-cleese looks empty.
<mwright1> any idea?
<Dr_willis> mwright1,   Hmm try the           sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     command and select/try nv/nvidia/vesa
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: My folks are arriving any moment ,so if I don't respond, that's why.
<wickedpuppy> oh andycap_ got your ubuntu version ?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Could you provide a screenshot of whatever settings you've put into the launcher?
<andycap_> no, I think I got WINE though
<andycap_> hold on
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: It's the settings that are the problem, not the icon ;)
<Rickman> I'm using VSFTP as my ftp server on my newly installed linux box.  When I ftp into my server from another pc, it doesn't show the typical public_html that I've typically seen with webservers.  How do I get this to happen?
<Dr_willis> andycap_,  one of the first things to do is run winecfg      so the settings get set up right. for wine
<Sktfeelsdapper> ok one second
<andycap_> it says wine is not available in any software channels
<Rickman> can anyone help me here regarding Vsftpd?
<Arafangion> Dr_willis: Isn't winecfg outdated, and explicitly discouraged by the #winehq folks?
<Sktfeelsdapper> http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1mj9.png
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, you set up a vsftp but want to see what you see on web server ?
<Arafangion> Dr_willis: Additionally, doesn't wine autoconfigure itself on first launch?
<Sktfeelsdapper> arafangion there's the other sn
<kendy_> where
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, well, I want to see a public_html directory.  I'm assuming that's a setting in the .conf file
<Sktfeelsdapper> errr screenshot
<RawSewage> Anyone know how I can create my own nzb files
<britt> wickedpuppy: ok
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, where if your ftp server root directory ?
<Dr_willis> Arafangion,  yea i think it does.. but ive never notifced it affecting much either way. :P
<Dr_willis> Arafangion,  i tend to use cedega also.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Hmm, that really should work.
<Sktfeelsdapper> it should shouldn't it? heh
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Try making a new launcher.
<devicenull> shit, I forgot my password.. is there a way to reset it without reinstalling?
<RawSewage> Anyone know if there's a way to throttle the speed on klibido
<mwright1> dr_ ... I am getting /dev/wacom error messages
<kutan> Hello, can someone give me the name of audio conversion software that includes the MIDI and OGG formats?
<mwright1> error opening /dev/wacom: Success
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, may i ask a question ? did you run nicotine as root on the command line ?
<mwright1> then could not open default font fixed.. same with nv and vesa
<Sktfeelsdapper> let me check
<mwright1> THis is a computer I'm trying to fix for someone else
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, actually now i'm having another problem.  I set up some virtualhosts directories and I can see them from a web-browser, but I can't add files to them from a ftp client as it says I don't have permissions...
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Don't run it as root!
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: If you did, try: sudo mv ~/.nicotine ~/.nicotine-old
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Then try clicking on the launcher again.
<Sktfeelsdapper> wait.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Then repeat after me "Do not run programs as root unless neccessary", 10,000 times.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: And it's rarely neccessary.
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, you created the directories as root right ? ls -l on the directories
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, yes, well I used sudo, but yes
<pluma_> Is there a way to add installed executables to your application menu in the GNOME bar? I can't find a way to add anything other than via install/remove.
<Sktfeelsdapper> it doesn't work for me under just skt
<Sktfeelsdapper> it works under root
<Sktfeelsdapper> i guess i'm the dumb arse
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, then i suggest you create one as a normal user ... and test it
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, we all are ... now then i remember you asked us whether to put # sign a few pages ago
<wickedpuppy> then i realised you been running under root all these times
<Sktfeelsdapper> do i put it in the launcher?
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, ok, but isn't there a way that I can change ownership/security for the current dirs from root, to my other normal login?
<wickedpuppy> clearly not
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: That's your problem.  My guess is that for some wierd reason, you decided to run it as root the first time, which made initial configuration files as root, which means that when you're running it without root privs, it's unable to see the configuration.
<Sktfeelsdapper> so does that mean i screwed up?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: The launcher is fine.
<devicenull> nm, got it
<devicenull> rebooted to recovery mode
<Sktfeelsdapper> i screwed up. haha
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Just move your ~/.nicotine to some other name, such as ~/.nicotine-backup
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: You'll probably need to do that using sudo.
<john> I have a file called install.sh, how do I install it?
<pluma_> john: just run it?
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'm confused.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: The linux security model is VERY different to the windows security model.
<Sktfeelsdapper> is it possible to make the root command in the launcher?
<devicenull> okay, when I installed I chose the "server" one
<pluma_> Very different and indeed a bit confusing.
<devicenull> is it possible to install all the packages from the "desktop" one?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: "dot files", ie, those that begin with a dot, are by long standing convention, "hidden".
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, of course you can change the ownership of the dir ... sudo chown username dirname
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: They are generally used as configuration files.
<Sktfeelsdapper> they are . files.
<john> pluma_, It asks me if I want to run it in terminal or run it
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: You need to move the ~/.nicotine files to somewhere else, so that when you start nicotine as skt, it is able to write to ~/.nicotine
<john> pluma_, with either option, it does not do anything
<pluma_> john: it asks you whether you wish to execute it or read it.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: ALternatively, try: sudo chown skt -R /home/skt
<pluma_> It DOES do something if you execute it.
<Astray> Anybody know why beryl remaps all the buttosn on my mouse and makes it unuseable?
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, will that change all of the subfolders inside each of the directories that I'm doing the chown on?
<pluma_> It probably just doesn't show you any output on the screen.
<john> pluma_, run in terminal or run - neither works
<devicenull> should I install Xfree or xorg?
<Sktfeelsdapper> what does that do?
<pluma_> Hm... does it have any effects?
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, in other words, will it recurse to all the subs, which is what I want?
<wickedpuppy> Rickman, not unless you used -R ... recursive .. i suggest man chown for mroe info
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: CHange OWNership of files, -Recursively.
<wickedpuppy> oh then chown -R ...
<kane_> Hey, does anyone know how to remove a single package and none of its Deps?
<pluma_> Try opening a terminal and executing it via the commandline. Does it print any error messages?
<Sktfeelsdapper> whoops i just did that to /home/skt
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Excellent. Try the launcher now.
<john> pluma_, I will give it a try!
<Sktfeelsdapper> IT WORKED
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: The command changes the owner to "skt", giving you access.
<Sktfeelsdapper> IT WORKED IT WORKED
<Sktfeelsdapper> moral of this story?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Yes, because ~/.nicotine, and possibly other files, were owned as root, because you were using sudo too much.
<Sktfeelsdapper> don't ever use root for anything :)
<codecaine> when you install apache does it automatic recongnize php?
<wickedpuppy> learn linux
<Sktfeelsdapper> oh dear lawdy it worked.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Incidently, many programs look at the HOME environment variable, which is not reset by sudo.
<Sktfeelsdapper> did it change all my files back to me?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Yes.
<Normal> Hey all.My new computer has two 250Gb Hard drives and 2GbRAM. Any advice on how to partition it? I just read something that said '/ 12gigs','swap 2gigs','/var 2gigs',/home for the rest. Is this good advice?
<Sktfeelsdapper> sweetness
<devicenull> Which version fo X is installed by deafult with the "desktop" version, XOrg or XFree?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Arafangion are you a male?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or a female?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Male.
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Why? ;)
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well if I knew you I'd take you out for a beer.
<Sktfeelsdapper> haha
<wickedpuppy> lol ... now this is a dating channel
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or give you a big ole smooch on the cheek. hahaha
<Sktfeelsdapper> j/k
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: And if I were female, you wouldn't dare take me out? ;)
<Healot> Normal, depends  on your need and knowledge
<wickedpuppy> devicenull, Xorg
<krazykit> ...
<krazykit> devicenull: xorg.
<Sktfeelsdapper> well i wouldn't for certain reasons no
<devicenull> ok, thanks
<Arafangion> Anyway, no fun on freenode, so we should stop. ;)
<JoseStefan> !php > codecaine
<Normal> Well, I know little, but I didn't have a hard time partitioning on my first bout with Ubuntu
<pluma_> I love verbose output. I hate "exit code 1"
<Sktfeelsdapper> now all i have to do is figure out why lastfm isn't working for me and then i'll be set.
<mastercho> would anyone know what causes constant reboots after the kernel is loaded?
<codecaine> ? Jose?
<Healot> Normal, i guess just take what the installer suggest?
<john> pluma_, how do I go back a level when I have gone too far in a file
<codecaine> ah got it ty
<john> cd <name> is to go forward, what is to go back?
<duelboot> I'm having trouble installing BestCrypt...[subdirs]  Error 2...any assistance?
<Normal> Okay, simple enough! How about this: 32 or 64bit? I have both installers and don't know which to use...
<sethk> Normal, what hardware do you have?
<Healot> Normal, what processor do you have
<Normal> amd64x2 4200
<JoseStefan> Normal, 32bit is easier, less troubles. 64bit might be more fun
<Healot> if you have those AMD64 or P4 with EMT64...  both versions work
<bruenig> Normal, go with 32
<Rickman> wickedpuppy, ok that worked, was able to chown the folders.  I copied an index.html file into the directory, but when I try to view the page from a web browser now i get "you are not authorized to view this page"
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hey dude does that change permission to the folders forever?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Or until I reboot?
<john> plama_, this is the messae I get: root@john-laptop:/home/john/Flightgear/FlightGear-0.9.10# ./configure
<john> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<john> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<john> checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
<john> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<john> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<john> checking for gawk... no
<john> checking for mawk... mawk
<john> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... no
<john> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) no
<john> checking for gcc... no
<john> checking for cc... no
<john> checking for cc... no
<JoseStefan> !pastebin > john
<Normal> Okay, I guess 32 will do...There's just an appeal to 64-bit(it's new for me)..
<john> checking for cl... no
<john> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<john> See `config.log' for more details.
<jrib> john: install build-essential
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<duelboot> I'm having trouble installing BestCrypt...[subdirs]  Error 2...any assistance?
<masnevets> if I specify Emacs*font: Monospace-8, I get the error "No fonts match: `Monospace-8'"; how do I allow emacs-snapshot-gtk to use monospace?
<devicenull> I installed the "server" version because I thought that was the only one I could based on the CD I had.. is there a way to switch this to the "desktop" version?
<Ash-Fox> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Rickman> can someone tell me why I'm getting "You are not authorized to view this page" when I try to open my up a page that is hosted on my ubuntu server?
<Rickman> before I put the index.html file in there, at least I was getting a directory list, now it's says no authorization...
<duelboot> Rickman, cuz you're not authorized... :)  sorry no help here
<john> jrib, what do you mean?
<Healot> #apache > Rickman
<ablyss> Rickman, #apache ?
<SEN-5421> Hi I just backed up my .evolution email folder and reinstalled it on a new system... ALL my directories of emails show up in Evolution again except one... the data file for that folder exists but the emails are not shown in Evolution ; any idea what I can do to make these emails visible again?
<JoseStefan> ubotu, tell john about yourself
<Rickman> Yes, sorry I'm using apache2
<jrib> john: you need to install the build-essential package
<devicenull> fuck, I'll just reinstall
<Healot> Rickman, all apache related question > #apache
<ablyss> Rickman, probably config not set right
<JoseStefan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rickman> ok
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: Forever.
<Normal> Last one: Should I try Beryl with the new Nvidia beta driver without aiglx, then if it don't go 'good', add aiglx later?
<Arafangion> Sktfeelsdapper: If you have to change them again, it's because they were explicitly changed.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Forever!
<duelboot> I'm having trouble installing BestCrypt...[subdirs]  Error 2...any assistance?
<john> jrib, how do I do that - I have all the packages here
* Sktfeelsdapper hip hip hurrays!
<jrib> john: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok, well now my last.fm problem.
<bruenig> !yourself
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jrib> john: did you know flightgear is in the repositories?
<john> no
<john> lol
<Sktfeelsdapper> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john> so what now?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Geez sounds like he's got a problem there.
<Zaire> anyone know how I can fix this http://pastebin.ca/188439
<Normal> Well, I guess 2 out o' 3 will do!
<yanger> you guys know any easy way to setup a router with ubuntu as the distro?
<jrib> !info flightgear
<smellslikesteven> hi guys
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1603 kB, installed size 4096 kB
<john> ok
<yanger> pc as a router
<jrib> john: have you enabled the uiverse repository?
<smellslikesteven> i am a nubuntu
<jrib> smellslikesteven: welcome :)
<umbutu> don't you mean n00bumbutu
<john> jrib, I dont think so. How do I do it?
<jrib> ubotu: tell john about universe
<yanger> rubuntu perhaps? :D guess not...
<DeadLock> :)
<umbutu> :)
<john> jrib, ou can enable the universe component by editing the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" after installing Ubuntu.
<jrib> john: that's correct
<john> jrib, what do I change in it?
<jrib> john: the wiki page gives you all the details.  But all you need to do is uncomment the lines that correspond to universe (read the comments)
<john> jrib, what is the link to the page - or is it a search on google?
<sethk> john, I believe this is the line we removed from sources.lst when you were getting a syntax error
<jrib> john: check your private message from ubotu
<sethk> john, as I told you then, you need to put that line back in, but without the syntax error (of course)
<sethk> john, if the line you are looking for is already in the file, of course, then this doesn't apply
<john> sethk, If I can see flight gear in the repository, doe sit mean I have universe enabled
<john> sethk, ?
<jrib> john: yes
<john> ok - I am downloading the file now
<JoseStefan> there are easier ways to add "universe": use "Software Properties" (or Software Sources), in Administration Menu
<john> 99mb in 10 mins
<john> @167kbs
<john> What speed do you download at?
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone know of a way to get firefox to open anything with 'kfmclient exec <program/filename>', if I click open in the download box or something?
<SAM_theman> GTK+-2.8 i
<SAM_theman> it says it missing then when i look in synaptics says its not found..
<MTecknology> DBO, still busy?
<sureshot> hey i would like to ask an off topic question but the info on login says something about lilo and family may i ask as to what happend
<DBO> MTecknology, nope lets do this thing
<MTecknology> awesome
<MTecknology> query?
<DBO> yes
<Healot> a simple. question. should there be any problem if I create a mirror with two disks with different speed, i.e SATA and IDE UltraDMA-5?
<sethk> Healot, you won't take advantage of the higher speed, but other than that, no
<SAM_theman> going to install the source
<Healot> any chance of broken mirror, due to different write speed??
<sethk> Healot, no
<sethk> Healot, of course during an update there is a small window of risk, but that's true with two identical drives as well
<Healot> thanks
<sethk> Healot, effectively the quicker one will be throttled by the slower one
<Healot> just got and extra disk...
<Healot> want to try RAID...
<briguyd> should i use easyubuntu or automatix?
<lexam> hmm easy ubuntu I have not tried
<lexam> have to brb
<DarkMageZ> automatrix gets given funny looks in this channel
<sureshot> i have read a lot of post in here that say easyubuntu and automatix are not a good idea
<DarkMageZ> easyubuntu is treated with more respect
<john> jrib, I have downloaded it in the repository, now ehere do I find it?
<DarkMageZ> but preferably don't use them
<briguyd> does easy ubuntu work with edgy?
<sureshot> hey i would like to ask an off topic question but the info on login says something about lilo and family may i ask as to what happend
<Phlosten> sureshot: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<sureshot> thank you Phlosten
<SinnerG> okay, now I added the automatic installing of PHP5 dependencies (ALOT) and configure + make + make install ^^
<SinnerG> I loove shell scripting now :p
<Bobsyagod> Hey guys. Need a bit of help. Just upgraded the graphics card in my Dapper box, from none (onboard Intel) to an nVidia 7600 GS. Now my X server is having a fit. Can someone help me get it sorted?
<john> Where do I find Flightgear once I have downloaded it from syaptic package manager?
<codecaine> anybdoy know how to get php activated with apache :(
<xenoNfluX> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<john> Where do I find Flightgear once I have downloaded it from syaptic package manager?
<Dr_willis> john,  it should have a menu item
<Dr_willis> john,  if you INSTALLED it with the package manager.. that is..
<valehru> hey, im printing to PDF and all my PDF documents have the filename and the path to the file as the header on each document.  is there a way to remove it?
<valehru> Im using CUPS by the way
<Dr_willis> check the program you are printing from? it may be doing that..
<valehru> Using NVU...
<john> Dr_willis, no it is not in the menu, but It have a green box next to in in the pagage manager saying it has the lated=st version
<valehru> Will check now Dr_willis thx
<Dr_willis> never used that. :P
<Dr_willis> john,  could be the menu hasent refreshed..
<zakame> hi all
<Dr_willis> john,  could try running 'flightgear' from a terminal
<john> Dr_willis, how do I do that?
<rpedro> john, install menu (sudo apt-get install menu) , and FlightGear should be under Applications -> Debian -> Games ... . it doesn't install a regular menu item I don't know why
<Bobsyagod> Damnit, can't do anything with my Xserver screwed up...anyone know how I can get it to detect my new graphics card?
<Dr_willis> open a terminal... type flightgear  :)
<valehru> Dr_willis, think that was it...thx
<Dr_willis> or listen to rpedro :)
* Dr_willis votes for rpedro 
<rpedro> john, actually the executable is 'fgfs', you can run it from a terminal too if you like
<rpedro> Dr_willis: :D
* Dr_willis votes for rpedro again
<Dr_willis> the thing is a 190mb download...so i aint playingit soon to test for him.
<Dr_willis> lol
<john> rpedro, where do I find it on mu computer?
<Shadow_mil> What is the safest way to mount NTFS?  I have heard that captive-ntfs is not all that safe
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagood, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<rpedro> applications -> accessories -> terminal
<Dr_willis> Shadow_mil,  youmean safest to WRITE to ntfs? or just read.
<john> ok
<Shadow_mil> WRITE to
<dan2> ntfs-3g works great here
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX - Nope, I only just popped in the card. Was going to apt-get the drivers once I booted. Now I think about it, probably not a smart idea :$
<Dr_willis> am i the only one that thinks the Terminal icon should be in the panels by default?
<zakame> ntfs-3g, but its supposed to be merged in to ntfsprogs
<Dr_willis> :)
<john> rpedro, I have that up - now what?
<Alllleexx> What program do u need to load an .exe in ubuntu and what does the green foot icon mean on a file?  I know i know, such a newb
<Shadow_mil> what about ntfsmount program? how good would that be?
<rpedro> john, type in 'fgfs' and hit enter
<Phlosten> Dr_willis: nope, it is the only shortcut icon on my panel :)
<Dr_willis> <rpedro> john, actually the executable is 'fgfs'
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagood, is it not outputting video to it at all?
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX - No, there's video, but it said my X wasn't configured properly and dumped me to a prompt.
<Dr_willis> and on the desktop... :P
<Bobsyagod> If I try 'startx' I get 'No Screens Found'.
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, roger that... I'll hit you up in a PM
<Bobsyagod> Excellent, thanks ;)
<supermiguel> when i put sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils it cant found it
<john> <Dr_willis>, what type of file is it? .?
<supermiguel> but on another computer
<supermiguel> it let me
<supermiguel> what can i do
<zer0moon> Hi, ive got a question about Ubuntu Dapper, and using BitchX under the console (Non-X), the ANSI wont display properly
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, please check your PMS
<xenoNfluX> PMs
<SAM_theman> HEY HOW DO I GET MY HP PRINTER "3653" TO WORK BECAUSE ITS NOT
<Alllleexx> What program do u need to load an .exe in ubuntu and what does the green foot icon mean on a file?  I know i know, such a newb.
* Bobsyagod has no PMs :\
* Bobsyagod pokes Windows
<crimsun> HEY CAN YOU NOT USE CAPS KTHX
<xenoNfluX> ok, send me a PM
<maquis> if i want to install xine (not xine-ui or gxine), is there a repository i can grab from?
<Dr_willis> john,  Huh?
<john> THANKS
<supermiguel> when i put sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils it cant found it but it does found it in another computer
<supermiguel> what is the problem?
<yarddog> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JoseStefan> Alllleexx, for .exe read about wine
<JoseStefan> !wine > Alllleexx
<Dr_willis> :)
<gcmobile> Hey #ubuntu
<zer0moon> allo
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX - PM'd :\
<xenoNfluX> hm, didnt get it
<xenoNfluX> anyway
<Bobsyagod> Bah.
<xenoNfluX> check this
<xenoNfluX> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<gcmobile> Question regarding Edgy Eft, I went to install and did everything (did an upgrade from Dapper) and when I reboot, I just get a black screen. Tried going into recovery mode, reinstalling (which it did) and I'm still getting the same issue. Just a black screen.
<supermiguel> how do i get repositopyies
<john> how do I terminate a program in terminal?
<supermiguel> repositories
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gcmobile> killall appname
<gcmobile> that was towards john, btw.
<Dr_willis> john,  ctrl-c, or use the xkill, or killall commands
<Bobsyagod> John - Ctrl + C, if it's running.
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, [and replacing "nv" with "nvidia"]  is the last thing you should need to do there
<JoseStefan> john, ctrl+c would usually exit from the currently running program, if you want to terminate a process use "kill" or "killall
<JoseStefan> john, "ps
<rpedro> supermiguel: ndiswrapper-utils is in the default repositories, no need to add any extra ones
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX - I'll give it a try, thanks :)
<rpedro> supermiguel: unless
<JoseStefan> john, "ps" will list currently running processes, i suggest using options, starting with ps --help
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, no problem... I had to dig that up, I forgot all of the packages you need :)
<gcmobile> Anyone know of the Edgy issue I have?
<rpedro> supermiguel: *did you do 'sudo apt-get update' before that
<jkf> hello
<JoseStefan> tell supermiguel about repos
<Alllleexx> JoseStefan: thanks but the program isnt for windows, or does that matter?
<supermiguel> rpedro
<zer0moon> is there any reason BitchX isnt displaying ANSI properly in console mode? under Dapper. ive tried setting TERM, and i know thre are console utilities .. but im not sure how to go about this
<JoseStefan> Alllleexx, you have a .exe that is not for windows?
<glick> howdy
<jkf> how do i change the Access Point on eth1 that appears on my iwconfig? i have wireless
<JoseStefan> !tell supermiguel about repos
<supermiguel> i just install ubuntu on that machine i dont think that it will recognize it
<supermiguel> i have to install something before install something?
<Dr_willis> zer0moon,  the font its using may be the issue in th console
<zer0moon> yeah but im talking about the plain tty, not in X
<glick> what happened to lilo?
<glick> i dont get it?
<john> How do I change the permissions of a file?
<rpedro> supermiguel: you do have to update apt-get's repository info, unless the package is already on the install cd, in that case you don't :)
<jkf> john: chmod
<JoseStefan> john, "man chmod"
<zer0moon> unless there is some way to change the font in pure console mode (no X) ?
<supermiguel> rpedro
<supermiguel> how do i do that
<glick> what is the topic about?
<BHSPitLappy> zer0moon, there is.
<rpedro> <rpedro> supermiguel: *did you do 'sudo apt-get update' before that
<BHSPitLappy> I just don't remember the command :)
<Alllleexx> JoseStefan: i know it sounds weird, but it is for linux
<supermiguel> yep
<jkf> how do i change the Access Point on eth1 that appears on my iwconfig? i have wireless
<JavaDeveloper> Hi, How do I add an entry into update-alternatives --config java? where do I put an java entry there?
<zer0moon> BHSPitLappy, lol =P
<wickedpuppy> glick, http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/16/2152243
<JoseStefan> Alllleexx, use "file _____" to get info about any file, it will tell you what it is, if it's for windows linux, etc
<john> So what do I put in to change the permissions of a specific folder?
<rpedro> supermiguel: ok, can you paste the output of 'apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' on pastebin.ca ?
<zer0moon> BHSPitLappy, ive tried 'consolechars'.. but im not sure what options or if its even the correct program
<BHSPitLappy> try man consolechars
<JoseStefan> JavaDeveloper, check the ubuntu's wiki for java, the info there might answer your question
<JoseStefan> !tell JavaDeveloper about java
<JavaDeveloper> JoseStefan: thanks
<wickedpuppy> john, chmod
<TiG4> *****---- Anyone know of a NetTransport(http://www.xi-soft.com/default.htm) type application for Linux? ---***
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX, slight problem.
<Bobsyagod> Apparently I don't get an internet connection when Ubuntu drops me to a terminal :)
<Bobsyagod> So no apt-get for me.
<britt> anybody know where I could get a wireless monitor app?
<Alllleexx> JoseStefan: how do i use the "file____" ?  Sorry new to linux
<glick> i never heard of him
<wickedpuppy> Alllleexx, try file filename
<supermiguel> how do i change my root password?
<wickedpuppy> glick, he used to be a regular here
<supermiguel> sudo -i?
<JoseStefan> Alllleexx, example: file mypicture.jpg
<Dr_willis> zer0moon,  look in  /usr/share/consolefonts     --------> example ussage  consolechars -f viscii10-8x16
<Dr_willis> i think thats right zer0moon  :)
<wickedpuppy> supermiguel, then passwd to change the password
<glick> oh
<john> do I go to the folder that it is in, then chmod and filename?
<JoseStefan> supermiguel, you should be using sudo instead
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, odd.... shouldn't need a GUI to gain a network connection
<rpedro> wickedpuppy: don't recommend that here, please
<supermiguel> so it will be su passwd?
<Bobsyagod> xenoNfluX - All the same, I have no connection and no Xserver. :|
<wickedpuppy> john, lets say you want to change permission of folder "test" , do chmod 777 test .. or whatever the permission number
<Dr_willis> zer0moon,  try consolechars -d
<rpedro> supermiguel: the way ubuntu works, you're supposed to use sudo programename whenever you need root access, for security sakes
<britt> supermiguel: sudo passwd root
<glick> i just bought the latest Programming Python book
<wickedpuppy> rpedro, recommand what ? passwd or sudo ... he knows sudo -i himself ..
<glick> cant wait to get some time to dive in it
<JoseStefan> supermiguel, login in to root is disabled by default on ubuntu, because sudo is prefered
<glick> i love python
<xenoNfluX> bobsyagod, unfortunately I need to get to sleep... if you can get someone to help you get your internet connection up, you should be able to follow that How To and get X working again
<john> where can I find out what the permission numbers mean?
<Bobsyagod> Alright, thanks anyway Xenon :|
<xenoNfluX> no problem :)
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok.
<Sktfeelsdapper> So I have another problem. Haha
<glick> john, the numbers are bit settings
<Dr_willis> john,  some good linux tutorials, or the chmod man pages.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Has anyone else dealt with the last.fm problems lately?
<john> kk
<glick> each set of three bits gives read write and execute permission to a diferent group
<wickedpuppy> john, search on google for "unix permission"
<wickedpuppy> or go here http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<wickedpuppy> the first page i got from that link
<zer0moon> Dr_willis, thanks, I tried it and the -f fonts, but its like it just doesnt display the upper ASCII
<zer0moon> the block ones that you see in ascii/ansi art
<Dr_willis> zer0moon,  you may have to try the other fonts.. i dont use BitchX.. so cant test.. i tend to use mc. and a lot of the times the fonts mess it up
<john> will it mork fo changing permissions of folders?
<Dr_willis> zer0moon,  the -d option set to the default font that seems to work for me
<john> chmod 711 <foldername>?
<jkf> how do i change the Access Point on eth1 that appears on my iwconfig? i have wireless
<xenoNfluX> supermiguel, sudo passwd root
<britt> whats a good wireless monitor utility for xf86
<britt> whats a good wireless monitor utility for xfce?
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<xenoNfluX> supermiguel, that won't allow you to log in as root, but you can still use su to switch to root after logging in
<JoseStefan> john, you can use letters, it's easier
<Sktfeelsdapper> !lastfm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lastfm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> !last.fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last.fm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sktfeelsdapper> Is master mono suppose to be unchecked?
<john> <JoseStefan>, say for a test folder, what would I put into terminal?
<dhq> how do i configure my lm-sensors
<JoseStefan> john, depends what permissions you want to change, you should read the manual for chmod (man chmod)
<john> I want 711 for the file
<john> <JoseStefan>
<Sktfeelsdapper> how about all these packages from apt-get i've been installing as root, is it possible to change them?
<Sktfeelsdapper> so that i have permission to use them just in case?
<Flannel> john: it's chmod perm file if you just want to set it
<Frustrated_Noob> quick question, how do i get ubuntu to recognize linksys usb wireless?
<JoseStefan> john, try:  sudo chmod 711 filename
<jme> Frustrated_Noob: you'll probably want to use ndiswrapper
<Flannel> Sktfeelsdapper: to change what? you're installing them as root, but everyone can use them
<jme> google for more on that and you particular model
<Sktfeelsdapper> oh ok just wondering.
<Sktfeelsdapper> i just learned that alot of the problems i've been having is because i've been installing things under root.
<Frustrated_Noob> ndiswrapper?  what is it and where can i get it?  other than knowing that it's on the livecd
<Flannel> Sktfeelsdapper: you shouldn't be having any problems installing that way
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do i find out if i have the right module for my soundcard via82xxx
<Sktfeelsdapper> flannel, the problem was i was trying to create a launcher for nicotine, but it turns out that i didn't have permission to do it, only root did.
<john> THANKS
<john> 777 works
<torchie> hmm
<Sktfeelsdapper> But as soon as I changed everything in my home folder back, the launcher worked.
<torchie> whenever the ubuntu cd gets to the 'uncompressing the kernel...' part it flashes 'failed to allocate mem resource' really quickly
<torchie> then during install it stalls at 15% and freezes at 47%
<torchie> what could cause that?
<Sktfeelsdapper> so once again, how do i find out if i have the right kernel/module for my sound card?
<john> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<john> john@john-laptop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine Steam
<john> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<john> john@john-laptop:~$
<john> john@john-laptop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine c:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exeerrle:CoGetClassObject class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} not registered
<john> errle:CoGetClassObject no class object {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} could be created for context 0x1
<john> err:systray:delete_icon invalid tray icon ID specified: 1d
<john> Shutting down...
<Sktfeelsdapper> it shows up the right card i have, but i'm not sure if maybe because i don't have the right thing...
<john> Yes, I use pastething
<Sktfeelsdapper> i can't use lastfm because it doesn't recognize my soundcard.
<john> 1. john@john-laptop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine Steam
<john> 2. wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<john> 3. john@john-laptop:~$
<john> 4. john@john-laptop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine c:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exeerrle:CoGetClassObject class {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} not registered
<john> 5. errle:CoGetClassObject no class object {4955dd33-b159-11d0-8fcf-00aa006bcc59} could be created for context 0x1
<john> 6. err:systray:delete_icon invalid tray icon ID specified: 1d
<john> 7. Shutting down...
<Flannel> john: stop pasting here
<john> Paste thing is not working
<john> I need help with this error!
<Sktfeelsdapper> It was working just fine for me like 10 minutes ago.
<Flannel> john: you hvae to go to the website to paste
<john> done that
<Flannel> john: then you paste the url here
<Sktfeelsdapper> That pastebin thing is pretty nifty.
<john> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25469/
<Sktfeelsdapper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<john> the above
<JavaDeveloper> I dun really like the way that current update-alternatives work for Java...how do I manually put my own java into place? bot gave me a link but it won't work on my case
<JavaDeveloper> I downloaded jdk1.4.2_12 and I wanna put it to work on update-alternatives...but I failed to do so...any clue?
<Sktfeelsdapper> there has to be a lastfm room.
<Sktfeelsdapper> besides audioscrobbler which is worthless.
<john> Can someone please help me with this error message I am gettign from wine
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's the error message?
<john> This is the message: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25469/
<Sktfeelsdapper> did you try putting the exact path to Steam?
<john> yes, as on line 4
<Flannel> john: you might try asking in #winehq
<Sktfeelsdapper> like \blah\blah\.wine\programfolders\steam.exe
<supermiguel> what is slab for
<supermiguel> !slab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<john> john@john-laptop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine c:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<Sktfeelsdapper> what's that fixme?
<Sktfeelsdapper> you gotta including .wine in the thing.
<Sktfeelsdapper> \.wine\   just like that
<Sktfeelsdapper> or whatever
<john> what do you mean - please show me what I should put into terminal
<Sktfeelsdapper> if i can remember mine correctly.
<Sktfeelsdapper> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Sktfeelsdapper> first of all it's you gotta use \'s
<Sktfeelsdapper> not /'s
<Sktfeelsdapper> go to that page, it should help you at least putting the right thing in.
<Sktfeelsdapper> don't forget it's a link to your "fake windows" folder.
<sord444> Hello - is there a PPC ubuntu channel, or is it included here?
<Sktfeelsdapper> hold on a second.
<john> kk
<Sktfeelsdapper> H:\.wine\c\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE"
<Sktfeelsdapper> This is mine.
<JoseStefan> is the ubuntu DVD both live and alternate?
<Ma1> Hey IM planning to buy a laptop. I do 3D animation with Blender and I would like to install ubuntu. What would be the best laptop for me? Or what mark of laptop is known to be bugless with ubuntu?
<sord444> anyone have the latest ubuntu on an ibook g4? i cant determine if when i close the lid if it is sleeping or not
<micromoog> Mal: I'm on a Dell Latitude D610 here, and everything works perfectly with xubuntu
<mister_roboto> micromoog: nvidia graphics?
<Sktfeelsdapper> So substitute whatever you have for mine.
<Ma1> micromoog what is the graphic card?
<Ma1> micromoog, I had some problems with ati drivers so I would prefer nvidia
<WhiteNoise> Ma1, just go through the componenets and check for compat. peice by peice.  Video, networking, mb chipset, touchpad, etc..  Dell w/ nvidia is usually a good bet
<micromoog> It's the Intel one
<griffiti93> hey everybody
<micromoog> i915
<Ma1> WhiteNoise, Ok thankyou, but how can I check for compatibility? Is there a section in the ubuntu website?
<WhiteNoise> Ma1, it's more a matter of kernel (2.6) compatability, typically....
<fender_freak01> i'm having some trouble with intel 2200bg working on a dell d505 with 6.06
<WhiteNoise> wireless cards being maybe the biggest exception
<Ma1> Whitenoise, what you mean?
<fender_freak01> it will list networks in range and supposedly connect to them, but no internet and no router access
<WhiteNoise> Ma1, I mean, it will be less an *ubuntu* thing and more of a linux thing.
<Sktfeelsdapper> John did you try it?
<Ma1> Ok, execpt for the wireless card
<Sktfeelsdapper> Don't forget these "" <---
<jasonjdp> Anybody know why the ubuntu installer freezes up when it goes graphical?  there are 2 errors just before the graphical installer pops up, "pci cannnot allocate resource region 3" and "cant read CTR while initializing i8042"
<fender_freak01> any advice or anything to check
<WhiteNoise> Ma1, http://www.linux-laptop.net/ <- for reviews of experiences with models.
<jasonjdp> have never been able to install any version of ubuntu on this pc
<benguin> hi there. anyone here using a asus-k8v mobo with an nvidia card?
<Ma1> Whitenoise, thank you very much, I've been checking in linuxquestions.org for about an hour and I'm more confused than before :P
<WhiteNoise> np...
<john> no, it does not work
<Sktfeelsdapper> same message?
<john> <Sktfeelsdapper>, for me to even get steam open I have to put in this to terminal: WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine c:/Program\ Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<Sktfeelsdapper> Did you try switching that first / to a \?
<john> Sktfeelsdapper, then as soon as steam is up, It shutso down with the error I gave you
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well nobody said wine was perfect.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I just lost the ability to use IE
<john> Sktfeelsdapper, I get this error If I do it that way:
<john> <Sktfeelsdapper>, Fatal Error: Could not load mdule "bin/vgui2.dll"
<swj> anyone using edgy noticed gnome system tools and system tools backends are being held?  Is this a mistake or should I just wait for something else to roll in?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hmm
<Timmy|GDS> What directory are the dapper sources so i can change em to edgy
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know, maybe it's not supported by Wine yet?
<john> <Sktfeelsdapper>, any ideas?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm deleting wine as we speak myself.
<Sktfeelsdapper> So really I don't.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I only really used it for mIRC.
<Timmy|GDS> irssi
<Timmy|GDS> gaim's irc is decent
<Timmy|GDS> scatterchat owns though
<Timmy|GDS> so...?
<Sktfeelsdapper> john
<Sktfeelsdapper> go to the #winehq room on this server.
<Sktfeelsdapper> they'd be glad to help you.
<john> kk
<devicenull> last time I tried this install, my laptop froze right at/near the first startup of X
<devicenull> hard froze too, only way out was the power button
<MikeyMike> how do you check when people last logged in?
<MikeyMike> via ssh
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hey how do I remove a remote link on my desktop?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Cause suddenly my second hard drive just appeared on my desktop and I don't need the link anymore.
<wickedpuppy> nobody is answering ... so i go ..
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, right click delete ?
<ACU> guys, where SeverName should go in Apache 2.055?
<MikeyMike> anything
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well it's a remote link, so I'm afraid it's going to destroy my stuff.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't know why my hard drive just suddenly appeared on my desk top.
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, when you ssh , there will be a last login message .. Last login: Fri Sep 22 09:13:41 2006
<MikeyMike> yeah but for yourself
<MikeyMike> im talking about i want to know when someone else logged in last
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, destroying the link won't destroy the stuff ...
<Sktfeelsdapper> Ok.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Can anyone tell me why my second hd just suddenly appeared on my desktop?
<Sktfeelsdapper> I mean it's neat that it's there and all.
<Sktfeelsdapper> That's what I wanted to begin with, but I have no idea how it got there.
<wickedpuppy> suddenly appeared ? hmms ...
<wickedpuppy> no idea
<Sktfeelsdapper> I guess maybe it happened when I mounted it.
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, try last command ...
<wickedpuppy> thats what i can come up with for the last log in issue
<MikeyMike> last command?
<wickedpuppy> yah
<wickedpuppy> command is "last"
<wickedpuppy> lol
<MikeyMike> this is all for MY user
<MikeyMike> no?
<MikeyMike> oh
<MikeyMike> ok
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, i can't test here cause i am the only user .. what ever i do all i see is my nick loggin in
<wickedpuppy> lol
<MikeyMike> wickedpuppy,  hmm
<Sktfeelsdapper> Maybe I should try lastfm again, now that I have a grasp on things.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Unless it suddenly decides not to work again.
<MikeyMike> its only showing like the last 25 or so
<MikeyMike> i want to see more
<cipher_nemo> question, how do I get a root terminal window open in ubuntu? (or root access)?
<Sktfeelsdapper> applications > accessories
<Sktfeelsdapper> > terminal
<cipher_nemo> that's not a "root" terminal
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, try this last -n 100
<briguyd> cipher_nemo, why do you want root?
<MikeyMike> wickedpuppy,  did that already
<JoseStefan> !tell cipher_nemo about root
<MikeyMike> -n is the variable
<briguyd> sudo works just as fine for most things
<MikeyMike> it would be -50
<MikeyMike> or -100
<cipher_nemo> tI need root access to correct a silly mistake by ubuntu's apt-get gui
<wickedpuppy> MikeyMike, oh
<wickedpuppy> hmms ...
<MikeyMike> cipher_nemo,  there's a program gsu
<MikeyMike> or something like that
<MikeyMike> i cant remember
<cipher_nemo> what's sudo?
<wickedpuppy> cipher_nemo, you mean synaptic ?
<MikeyMike> fuck i cant remember
<wickedpuppy> synaptic is always runs as root
<MikeyMike> woops
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: you mean synaptic? and there's gksu and gksudo; then on the console there's sudo, and to get to root you can do sudo -i, but it's not recommended
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MikeyMike> yeah GKSU
<MikeyMike> thats it
<cipher_nemo> yes, probably synaptic... it added the line "deb" in my sources.list... grrrr! I just want to remove it
<cipher_nemo> and nothing after deb
<MikeyMike> cipher_nemo,  use gksu
<cipher_nemo> go figure
<wickedpuppy> !tell cipher_nemo about sudo
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: actually, it's easier to just edit your sources.list
<cipher_nemo> k, thx :) I'll try those out
<MikeyMike> cipher_nemo,  for root in gnome gksu
<MikeyMike> i think
<cipher_nemo> I want to edit it... I had the file open... I can't get root to change it
<cipher_nemo> or to chmod 777 it
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: back it up (sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak) and then edit it (sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Ma1> Hey on a Dell Inspiron 1300 ( http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/products/compare.aspx/notebooks?c=ca&cs=CADHS1&l=fr&s=dhs&~ck=mn ) there's a video card name Intel Media Accelerator 900. What's that? Is a 3D acceleration card? I'm used to nvidia or ati.... Will this work with ubuntu?
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: don't chmod it
<MikeyMike> yeah
<MikeyMike> listen to ladydoor
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: just read the instructions i posted a couple of lines up
<cipher_nemo> <--- forces his way through when it's an obvious fix :) I'd chmod it back, honest ;)
<MikeyMike> thats your best bet :)
<cipher_nemo> k, thx ladydoor
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: then when you're done do sudo apt-get update to update it; if you get no errors, that's good news.
<Frustrated_Noob> well, now to try the ndiswrapper, but apparently, my wireless should work anyway.
<Sktfeelsdapper> anyone else using last fm here?
<cipher_nemo> ladydoor: thx
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: np
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'd really honestly like to know why it isn't working for me.
<daurn> hi all
<daurn> i can't get into my computer
<daurn> i installed kubuntu-desktop
<daurn> and when i type in u/p
<daurn> it won't go in
<Sktfeelsdapper> rut-roh!
<daurn> just goes back to login screen
<Sktfeelsdapper> did you try username password
<daurn> now, i'm in irssi, i can't figure the damn thing out
<Sktfeelsdapper> just out of curiousity?
<daurn> of course
<ladydoor> daurn: can you get into another window manager or desktop environment? also, is caps lock on?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<daurn> i tried an incorrect one as well
<Flannel> daurn: try changing your session, at GDM/KDM push the session button and select the other one
<daurn> and it said i have incorrect password
<ladydoor> daurn: (or was caps on when you installed)
<Sktfeelsdapper> !shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> Haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> j/k
<daurn> i tried to go back to gnome
<daurn> but it didn't work either
<Flannel> daurn: what about their failsafe counterparts?
<cipher_nemo> ladydoor et al: thx, the sudo works great! That was the only thing bugging me about ubuntu :)  The install process was so much better than Debian *shudder*
<daurn> uh, how do i switch to another channel i'm in in irssi?
<daurn> Flannel: i dunno
<Flannel> daurn: alt-#
<ladydoor> cipher_nemo: haha...good to know. glad stuff's working better now
<Flannel> daurn: or /window [number] 
<Sktfeelsdapper> the install process the first time is ok..haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> the second or third time it's kinda well...
<daurn> failsafe worked
<ladydoor> daurn: (or alt-n/alt-p to cycle forwards/backwards)
<daurn> but, its just a terminal
<daurn> :S
<Flannel> daurn: er, terminal? no not rescue mode, failsafe gnome
<cipher_nemo> anyone using or has used MythTV in ubuntu?
<daurn> ladydoor: that seems to go pageup/down
<chico> What software will allow me to create screensaver for ubuntu
<Sktfeelsdapper> How about Last.fm?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Anybody with alsa having problems with last fm?
<ladydoor> daurn: oh, right! by default it's control-n/control-p, but i remapped it so that C-n/C-p could be history
<daurn> i can't find failsafe gnome
<Flannel> daurn: under sessions?
<daurn> is it E-Gnome?
<Flannel> daurn: this is at GDM/KDM, not grub
<Flannel> E-gnome?
<Senesence> Can someone try and install this font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/ I tried everything to get it working but for some reason it's just not getting detected.
<mister_roboto> guys, i just got this error on an "apt-get update"  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25472/   will it fix itself on some later update or do i need to do something?
<daurn> Flannel: i'm looking in the login screen
<Flannel> mister_roboto: yeah, looks like the us mirror is having troubles
<daurn> i've currently got the kubuntu look there
<ladydoor> mister_roboto: you might try removing the "us." part
<wickedpuppy> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Flannel> mister_roboto: if you need packages that aren't available, change your sources to not include us.
<ladydoor> mister_roboto: that certainly helped for my install
<Flannel> daurn: and, the sessions button doesn't have failsafe options?
<daurn> and i click menu->sessions->KDE/Gnome/Failsafe/E-Gnome etc
<daurn> Flannel: correct
<daurn> btw, can we go to a different channel or anything
<tyler_d> anyone know how I can sync my ipod using amarok?
<Flannel> daurn: What is e-gnome?  and, what does failsafe boot into? kde or gnome?
<daurn> most lines are too long in irssi
<daurn> and its impossible to read with others talking
<daurn> :S
<ladydoor> daurn: that's what callings-out are for
<daurn> Failsafe goes into a Terminal
<Flannel> terminal?  that's odd.  You're using ubuntu? dapper? or what?
<chico> What software will allow me to create screensaver for ubuntu
<daurn> dapper
<Sktfeelsdapper> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Sktfeelsdapper> How about those repositories aren't any good?
<ladydoor> Sktfeelsdapper: eh? could you rephrase your question?
<oem> anyone mind pinging my server for a sec?
<britt> anybody know how to change the default resolution in xfce? I'm in a real tight spot right now and could use some help
<daurn> Nothing seems to work
<mister_roboto> thanks Flannel and ladydoor, that did it (removing us.)
<daurn> i can't get into any guis
<daurn> :S
<ladydoor> mister_roboto: great!
* daurn crie
<britt> i'm just looking for a file path
<oem> www.fashion-in-china.com 204.16.193.146 <- ping me pls
<ladydoor> daurn: it's helpful to say the nick of whomever you're talking to
<CorpseFeeder> hello! Can someone please tell me the link to the page which has the instructions for installing the restricted formats for playing DVDs and quicktime movies and stuff???
<khaije1> britt: tried ctrl+alt plus plus
<khaije1> ?
<ladydoor> !codecs > CorpseFeeder
<daurn> ladydoor: i don't know who
<wickedpuppy> daurn, you just did
<CorpseFeeder> thank you
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Senesence> No matter what I do I can't seem to install a PCF font. I place in in the /usr/share/fonts dir, I run fc-cache, but I still get nothing.
<daurn> wickedpuppy: with my problem ;)
<ladydoor> daurn: ok, let's try this:  sudo aptitude install fluxbox . Then try to log in to that
<britt> khaije1: well theres a program to change it within the session
<daurn> i tried fluxbox
<britt> but my screen supports 800x600
<daurn> it won't get in either
<britt> and somehow my default res is 1024x768
<britt> causes major problems when i go to login
<tyler_d> mounting an ipod in amarok?
<daurn> no GNOME, no KDE, no fluxbox, no enlightenment... none of them
<khaije1> britt: the command i mentioned can be used within the session...
<ladydoor> daurn: ok, how about this:  ls /usr/share/xsessons/
<ladydoor> daurn: does anything come up?
<daurn> uh
<britt> khaije1: i need it outside of the session
<daurn> where do i type it?
<britt> liek gdm sort of mode
<Sktfeelsdapper> so how do i find out if i have the right modules for my soundcard?
<ladydoor> daurn: in the terminal you said you were in...
<kuja> heh... I can't get sound working for crap
<britt> and plus that doesnt work for some reason anyway
<devicenull> okay, my laptop did it again
<daurn> i'll do it in ctrl+alt+F4
<britt> i cant figure out these keys
<khaije1> oh, adjust the xorg.conf file?
<devicenull> ~75% of the way through teh install
<ladydoor> daurn: you might want to check out gnu screen...it'll make your life easier
<devicenull> I think it tries to start X, and fails
<Senesence> Is there any special trick to installing a PCF font on ubuntu? Does anyone know? I just can't seem to get it.
<picochu> hi folks , how does one change the default python shell?
<britt> khaije1: talking to me?
<daurn> ladydoor: yeah
<devicenull> but it ends up at a black screen with two white boxes on it
<daurn> ladydoor: 13 of them
<kuja> picochu, sudo update-alternatives --config python
<Flannel> devicenull: which installer are you using?
<picochu> thnx
<kuja> You're welcome
<ladydoor> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<khaije1> britt: yup
<devicenull> netinst
<ladydoor> daurn: hmmm...ok, just a sec
<devicenull> Flannel, netinstaller
<kuja> I have a problem with getting sound working. I can't hear sound from flash in Firefox, but I can hear sound when playing some system sounds through GNOME's sound properties thing from System->Preferences->Sound
<devicenull> via PXE, but I don't think that matters
<Flannel> devicenull: no, so... that's the alternate.  No, it won't try to start X at all until everything is installed
<Flannel> devicenull: and restarted
<ladydoor> does anybody know what the name of the actual GNOME desktop (or KDE desktop) is? I'm *not* asking about the metapackage, and ubotu didn't return anything useful.
<britt> khaije1: thanks.
<britt> :)
<daurn> i really need to get in :S i have some urgent stuff to do :(
<kuja> ladydoor, gnome-window-decorator?
<devicenull> Flannel, well.. a little before the install is done, the screen goes black with two white boxes
<Senesence> kuja: Perhaps the flash movie you are playing requires a higher flash version. Currently flash 7 is the highest linux supports.
* kuja doesn't know for sure
<khaije1> britt: does that answer your question? afaik, xfce doesn't have a resolution config built in :-/
<Flannel> ladydoor: what do you mean? gnome-desktop is a conglomeration of meta packages? what are you looking for?  gnome proper is in universe
<ladydoor> kuja: not in the repositories
<devicenull> the problem is, the install has not completed to a point where I can reboot and log in
<kuja> Senesence: It was working before. I'm trying stuff from myspace and youtube that both worked on a different computer (using LiveCD)
<daurn> ladydoor: ?
<ladydoor> Flannel: i'm trying to figure out what to tell daurn to dpkg-reconfigure
<Flannel> ladydoor: ah, let me take a look
<ladydoor> Flannel: doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop will only reconfigure the meta-package and probably won't rewrite the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions
<devicenull> any suggestions?
<Senesence> kuja: Did you use EasyUbuntu to get flash player?
<daurn> ladydoor: i have 13 .desktop things in there
<kuja> Senesence: No, I did a manual install using the flash-installer distributed by Adobe/Macromedia
<kuja> And it was working fine.
<jasonjdp> Anybody know why the ubuntu installer freezes up when it goes graphical?  there are 2 errors just before the graphical installer pops up, "pci cannnot allocate resource region 3" and "cant read CTR while initializing i8042"
<daurn> can i change the login screen to something else?
<ladydoor> daurn: right. and there seems to be some kind of problem with them...oh, wait a sec! are you using gdm, kdm, or xdm?
<Flannel> ladydoor: might try gnome-session
<kuja> What does EasyUbuntu do that I did differently, Senesence?
<devicenull> I dont suppose that the installer brings up a SSH server by default?
<ladydoor> Flannel: thanks muchly
<daurn> (this is the first time i've seen the kubuntu thing - previouly i've gotten what i *think* is the gnome one)
<devicenull> because then I could get in and figure out whats going on
<daurn> ladydoor: *dm ?????????????
<Senesence> kuja: Yea, I know it was working fine, but maybe EasyUbuntu installs something else for sound that the flash player doesn't by itself.
<Flannel> ladydoor: or nautilus, if that doesnt
<ladydoor> daurn: ok, try this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm kdm xdm gnome-session nautilus
<Senesence> kuja: It's worth a try.
<kuja> Okay
<ladydoor> daurn: and then try getting into gnome again.
<ladydoor> Flannel: thanks
<devicenull> I guess there's no solution to this?
<daurn> uh, nothing much happneded
<ladydoor> devicenull: just because nobody knows doesn't mean there's no solution--just that we don't know.
<Senesence> Heh, and I'm stuck on installing a pcf font. Figures.
<Flannel> devicenull: you'd have to know more about the problem, no, no SSH server by default, old server installs did
<ladydoor> daurn: you still can't get in?
<devicenull> I cant think of any way to figure out whats going on
<devicenull> I can't get into any of the remote consoles
<Flannel> daurn: you didn't get sent to a place that asks you a bunch of questions?
<devicenull> *alternate
<devicenull> I can't kill the running process
<daurn> Flannel: i got 1 question
<devicenull> I basically can do nothing but hit the power button
<daurn> it was: choose, kdm or gdm
<daurn> i picked gdm
<Flannel> devicenull: you might try checking launchpad for a bugreport
<Flannel> daurn: try that same line, but without the gdm/kdm/xdm thing, just gnome-session
<ladydoor> daurn: cool. finish it out, then try to log into gnome
<devicenull> one question, is it possible to go from a server install to a desktop install?
<devicenull> because the server one completes sucessfully
<khaije1> devicenull: i've had to do that many times
<ladydoor> devicenull: sudo aptitude install *buntu-desktop (*=u/ku/xu)
<devicenull> ok, I'll do it that way
<devicenull> thx
<ladydoor> devicenull: np
<Flannel> devicenull: you'll also have to swap kernels, the server install installs one that isn't well suited for desktop usage
<devicenull> I'm planning on recompiling it anyway
<Senesence> Can someone tell me how to install a pcf font :)
<ladydoor> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<devicenull> my laptop isn't exactly state of the art..
<Senesence> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<daurn> Flannel, ladydoor: nothing
<daurn> didn't work
<oem> www.fashion-in-china.com 204.16.193.146 <- ping me pls!
<ladydoor> daurn: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure fluxbox, and then try to log into that, maybe
<ladydoor> oem: why?
<fgh_lo> hi. im resetting my smb share but if i do 'smbpasswd -L sambauser' i get 'failed to find entry user sambauser'
<ladydoor> oem: also, what's wrong with the word "please?" it's so much prettier with all the letters
<daurn> ladydoor: nothing
<daurn> well, it did its thing
<daurn> outputted nothing
<valehru> Does anyone know a good application that I can use to create a network diagram?  i.e. shows links to PC's, routers, hubs etc?
<daurn> and i tried to login to a fuxbox session
<daurn> 'and it faile
<daurn> d
<cipher_nemo> can I install Debian packages (ubuntu 6.06.1 is built upon Debian, but which version, sarge or etch?)
<Sktfeelsdapper> I have an interesting question
<FunnyLookinHat> cipher_nemo, it is strongly NOT recommended to add debian repos to your sources.list
<Sktfeelsdapper> I had a remote link on my desktop that I deleted.
<ladydoor> daurn: ok, desperate times call for desparate measures. do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Sktfeelsdapper> To my second hd
<harisund> cipher_nemo, in general, binary compatibility might not be maintained.
<ladydoor> daurn: we're going to try to log you in using startx
<cipher_nemo> FunnyLookinHat: I need to to run MythTV and install lame
<Sktfeelsdapper> Now all the sudden I can't get into my hd from the command line
<Sktfeelsdapper> from the desktop
<FunnyLookinHat> cipher_nemo, mythTV is in ubuntu multiverse repositories
<daurn> ladydoor: this is particulary hard... since i can't copy/paste
<FunnyLookinHat> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<cipher_nemo> harisund: MythTV is a source distribution, not binary... but lame is binary
<Flannel> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<ladydoor> daurn: that's why you should use gnu screen.
<cipher_nemo> cool, thx!
<oem> mythtv is on digg
<oem> :)
<ladydoor> daurn: luckily, there's tab-completion in bash
<FunnyLookinHat> cipher_nemo, you can also get LAME on the multiverse repositories irrc
<oem> u can see a video on how to set it up
<daurn> ladydoor: gnu screen?
<fgh_lo> is it possible to add samba users using this method? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=sftp
<daurn> ladydoor: your message is already 3 page ups away
<ladydoor> daurn: it multiplexes a terminal and comes with other features, like copy/paste.
<cipher_nemo> ahh, ubuntu xchat is so much better than Debian's binary of it... I love the "open link in browser" from right click :)
<harisund> cipher_nemo, the Xchat build I am using on my Windows box works the same way too :) ...I thought it worked in Debian as well.. hmmm...
<ladydoor> daurn: for the moment, however, you can just scroll back up to it and enter it from there.
<picochu> kuja i tried update-alternatives --list python but i don't get anything listed
<fgh_lo> anyone?
<cipher_nemo> harisund: nope, it only has "copy link"
<harisund> cipher_nemo, ah ok ...
<oem> can someone in america ping my site
<daurn> arg
<oem> www.fashion-in-china.com 204.16.193.146 <- ping me pls!
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, please stop spamming that.
<cipher_nemo> harisund: I dumped Debian 3.1 r3 sarge because its 686 kernel would never mount my DVD-RW... ubuntu sees it with np
<oem> ok sorry
<daurn> ladydoor: done... so far
<oem> didnt think you saw it :P
<daurn> noob-saibot: get rid of MK name.... NOW!
<ladydoor> oem: a) why? b) why not spell out the whole word "please"
<harisund> oem, for the record.. I am able to access that site on my browser... though it is kind of slow in coming up ...
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, sorry, we saw it...  I'll ping it now for you
<oem> thanks
<hastesaver> Is it possible to record whatever is playing to a file? (Is it possible to capture soundcard's output?)
<cipher_nemo> you guys rock! :) this iirc community for ubuntu is so much more active and encouraging than other unnamed O/Sed ;)
<daurn> ladydoor,Flannel : what now?
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, so far it is timing out.
<ladydoor> daurn: ok, that should've killed x. now do sudo nano -w ~/.xinitrc
<oem> ladydoor: a) im in china, my server is in america b) please
<oem> FunnyLookinHat: are you in america?
<harisund> cipher_nemo, yeah I know. Only Gentoo's IRC channel has been as helpful, if not more. Truly feels great, doesn't it?
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, yes.
<ladydoor> daurn: this'll create a new file in your home dir called .xinitrc.
<cipher_nemo> harisund: absolutely :)
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, Result was 34 packets sent, none received.
<tyler_d> strange wireless issues.... anyone help with the connection of a wmp54gs using ubuntu dapper?
<oem> wow, thats cool.. maybe i need to kill my web host :/
<oem> its supposed to be hosted in a fast server in america
<Flannel> tyler_d: wmp54gs? or wrt54gs?
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, lol
<oem> http://www.fashion-in-china.com does that work
<oem> if it doesnt i'm calling them out
<Flannel> oem: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oem> i get it pinged here for 200ms
<tyler_d> Flannel: wmp
<FunnyLookinHat> oem, It does eventually come up for me in a web browser, but it took about a minute
<harisund> oem join #ubuntu-offtopic
<oem> ok thanks
<Senesence> Is there some special trick to installing a pcf font on ubuntu?
<ladydoor> daurn: then see my paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25476/
<daurn> i can't get to web
<daurn> links is broken
<ladydoor> daurn: you're in irc--you have internet
<tyler_d> Flannel: its a wmp54gs
<Rondom> Senesence: I'm not sure, but if I remember it correctly you have to  convert it with a tool
<ladydoor> daurn: oh. in that case, install w3m:  sudo aptitude install w3m
<Senesence> Rondom: Conver to what?
<daurn> ladydoor: i'm console only, and i ave no browser :P
<Rondom> Senesence: pcf2bdf or pcftobdf...., can't remember
<herman_munster> how can i record all sounds that play on my system. eg if i can hear it from my speakers, it is recorded
<valehru> Is there anyplace I can get KIVO stencil sets for free?
<ladydoor> daurn: links is text-based. as is w3m--which is why i suggested you install it.
<ladydoor> daurn: see also my suggestion "sudo aptitude install w3m"
<Senesence> Rondom: It said bdf to pcf, but it doesnt detect pcf for some reason, and it should.
<harisund> daurn, didn't you get my PM? I just PMed you what ladydoor had posted
<Flannel> !tell Senesence about font
<wickedpuppy> daurn, install lynx and browse
<Senesence> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ladydoor> harisund: thank you :-)
<Flannel> theres a link there to the X documentation, since it's the same, search the page for PCF, etc
<Senesence> Did that, didn't work. This was the font used http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<|daurn|> ah
<|daurn|> awesome
<daurn> exit
<daurn> ah
<daurn> uh
<|daurn|> ok
<|daurn|> i got it working
<ladydoor> |daurn|: are you daurn with just a harder-to-type name, i take it?
<ladydoor> |thunder: cool.
<tyler_d> anyone know wireless?? wmp54gs not showing up in panel, even after enabling it through System>>Administration>>Networking??
<ladydoor> |thunder: sorry, not you
<daurnimator> just did /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ladydoor> daurnimator: wait! no! why?
<daurnimator> and i got an xbuntu login
<daurnimator> and, i picked KDE
<daurnimator> and it worked
<daurnimator> seems my kdm is broken
<ladydoor> daurnimator: ah. well, congratulations!
<fgh_lo> is it possible to add samba users using this method? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=sftp
<keiron> someone please help me. i screwed up and now i get the error 'keiron is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.'. how does one add a user to the sudoers file?
<daurnimator> i think when i restart, i'll get the same problem
<Rondom> Senesence: there's a tool called pcf2bdf, it's in debian, but not in ubuntu
<hastesaver> Shouldn't it be possible to capture soundcard's output to a file? Windows had programs for this... :(
<natsk> how do i play mp3 and wma files on ubuntu?
<Rondom> Senesence: maybe the debian package works, or compile yourself
<ladydoor> daurnimator: sudo aptitude remove --purge kdm
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> daurnimator: that will get rid of kdm, and it's alright to uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<Senesence> Rondom: pcf is supposed to work according to the tutorial in ubuntu docs.
<daurnimator> it is?
<Senesence> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<daurnimator> i like kubuntu
<whitedeth> I'm having a really ugly bug with ubuntu
<ladydoor> daurnimator: as that package is only used during dist-upgrades...the "real" kde is actually many packages--kubuntu-desktop just installs them all.
<whitedeth> anyone care to explain what's goin on?
<Rondom> Senesence: ok
<whitedeth> Everytime I access a website with flash content on it, it'll automatically close my firefox web browser.
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, not till you tell us what's happening :P
<daurnimator> ok
<whitedeth> I've tried re-installing flash to no avail.
<wickedpuppy> whitedeth, we see lots of flash problems ...
<whitedeth> I know, Adobe sucks :(
<wickedpuppy> btw its not ubuntu bug ... since it can also be on kubuntu or on any linux
<whitedeth> but now I cant access a single website I want to?!
<fgh_lo> can someone help me w/ my samba share?
<Sktfeelsdapper> my flash is all kindsa screwed up.
<ladydoor> keiron: do you still have a user in the sudoers file?
<Sktfeelsdapper> actually i don't know if it's just linux
<ladydoor> keiron: (i.e., a user who can sudo?)
<whitedeth> well, whatever heh, im in Ubuntu, so it's a bug im having in Ubuntu ;)
<whitedeth> So anyway, anyone got any suggestions other than reinstalling Dapper? :|
<keiron> ladydoor: no, but I have a script that is run as root every 24 hours that i can put commands in to sort this problem out :)
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, do you have any bookmarks or firefox settings you wish to keep?
<Sktfeelsdapper> well my other half has windows and it's all outta sync for him.
<Senesence> whitedeth: Reinstall flash...again.
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ simply one bookmark.
<ladydoor> keiron: you have access to this script as a normal user, but it's run as root? that's dangerous.
<hastesaver> whitedeth, you can, of course, get the Flashblock extension for Firefox ;-)
<keiron> ladydoor: basically, i used usermod to try and add a group and it removed all my groups and just added the one i requested
<whitedeth> hastesaver: Seeing as how I'm a freelance flash designer...that isnt exactly practical :P
<hastesaver> whitedeth, or use a different browser, which may not have that problem (konqueror, epiphany, galeon, ...)
<Sktfeelsdapper> my flash is outta sink but hey, i got it working with 2 thigns at once.
<Ma1> hey does anyone know a little about macbooks?
<whitedeth> Konqueror on Ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> is master mono suppose to be unchecked btw?
<whitedeth> isnt it Kubuntu only??
<ladydoor> keiron: yeah, that's a problem. you need to put yourself into the admin group, and then you'll be able to sudo again.
<Senesence> whitedeth: You can design flach on linux?
<whitedeth> Senesence, no I have more than one computer.
<tyler_d> how do I enable a wireless card through term?
<keiron> ladydoor: aah, thank you! i added myself to the sudo group but not admin :)
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ok, there's a folder called .mozilla in /home/username/ rename it to .mozilla2 and then "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<keiron> thanks ladydoor
<ladydoor> keiron: yeah, it's tricky. good luck!
<whitedeth> tyler_d: sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<hastesaver> whitedeth, installing it will download the kdelibs too (if you haven't already installed some KDE app like Amarok or k3b), but it will run fine on your GNOME desktop
<Ma1> what's the video card in a macbook?
<DarkMageZ> Ma1, it's an intel i950 iirc
<FunnyLookinHat> Ma1, i believe it's intel 950
<ladydoor> Ma1: install pciutils and then do lspci...that should give you some useful (but confusing) info :-)
<Sktfeelsdapper> I wanna know if because i removed my remote link from second hd to the desktop if it's going to effect anything because i can't get to it via the terminal and desktop where it was
<hastesaver> whitedeth, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are just names for what desktop they have by default; you can run either on the other :)
<whitedeth> oh
<natsk> thanks
<Ma1> I don't have a macbook, I'm shopping right now
<whitedeth> DarkMagez: Done.
<tyler_d> whitedeth: what if my wireless card shows up in the network manager and not through that?
<Ma1> intel 950 seems to be everywhere in the laptops
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ok, now visit a page with flash on it
<whitedeth> tyler_d: What card?
<Ma1> does it works with 3D?
<natsk> where do i find drivers for my printer?
<tyler_d> whitedeth: wmp54gs
<whitedeth> tyler_id:  sudo iwlist scan
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, it's not a bad graphics card...  works well enough.   But you won't be able to play any games with cedega I don't think
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, no crashie?
<hastesaver> natsk, ideally, you shouldn't need them; they should be recognised automatically... have you tried seeing if it works already?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: No :D
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, no flash?
<Ma1> I don't need games, I'm a 3D animator
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Lemme try a page that's flash-only.
<Ma1> I do 3D motion pictures with blender
<tyler_d> whitedeth: none support scanning
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, homestarrunner =D
<SS2> how can I manualy check the ext3 system? so that it doesn't always check on booting (that 30x check force)
<fgh_lo> i have 1 user acct on my box. i want to create a seprate acct only for samba users. is this possible using the '/bin/false' method?
<whitedeth> tyler_id: Your computer/laptop isnt detecting your WiFi device.
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, most laptop graphics cards won't do that too well (except for the high end ATI / nVidia cards)
<ladydoor> SS2: well, you can set a partition to not check...
<whitedeth> tyler_d: Cant help you more, maybe someone with more experience than me can. Sorry..
<hastesaver> SS2, tune2fs or something...
<SS2> ladydoor: bad idea
<ladydoor> SS2: it's not recommended at all, but it's possible and easy.
<tyler_d> whitedeth: but it shows up in my network manager?
<ladydoor> SS2: right.
<whitedeth> when the hell is flash player 9 coming out??
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SS2> well I want to do it manualy, not on the boot time
<ladydoor> why is everybody cursing so much tonight?
<iLLf8d> heh
<SS2> *g*
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, flash 9 beta is coming soon :P
<whitedeth> "hell" is cursing?? :|
<tyler_d> ladydoor: cause my wireless card isn't working
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, yes, stop it please
<MistaED> ma1: we must talk sometime :P
<ladydoor> whitedeth: in that context, yes.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Not me
<whitedeth> sorry, didnt realize I was in #christian.
<SS2> boykott flash -.-
<Ma1> FunnyLookinHat, alright... that's too bad because there's a big difference in price between a laptop with intel950 and one with a ati or nvidia card
<ladydoor> whitedeth: you're not. just give it a rest.
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, the code of conduct has something about not offending people :P
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Homestarrunner, page asks me to download flash plugin.
<fgh_lo> i have 1 user acct on my box. i want to create a seprate acct only for samba users. is this possible using the '/bin/false' method? anyone?
<Kream> hi all
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, as you should expect  : )     If you REALLY want a good graphics card in your laptop get the new nVidia 7900 Mobile (or something similiar) but it will run you about an extra 400
<whitedeth> Naw, im just being difficult, sorry. Wont happen again.
<Kream> I can't seem to enable colours in my vim installation and it's driving me nuts
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ok good. change .mozilla2 back to .mozilla
<Ma1> MistaED, what do you wanna talk about?
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, You will also want to get 2GB of ram probably, just a suggestion.
<iLLf8d> whitedeth, ladydoor is a bit touchy
<DarkMageZ> and then rerun firefox
<Senesence> Soo, anyone know how to install a pcf font on ubuntu?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Item could not be renamed.
<MistaED> ma1: 3d animation, i'm into it as well just with maya though
<iLLf8d> sorry that might be construed as offensive to those who have a sense of touch
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, close firefox. delete .mozilla then rename .mozilla2 to .mozilla
<SS2> ah, wont't bring anything since no partition is ment to be mountet at check time
<SS2> *won't
<Slynderdale> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/06/29/2318251
<Slynderdale> Ack
<wickedpuppy> MistaED, you know where to get maya for linux ? there was someone asking for it a few days ago
<Slynderdale> What version is the Ubuntu Linux kernal?
<whitedeth> 6.10
<whitedeth> ?
<Ma1> FunnyLookinHat, yeah... but could I buy the card separatly and install it? I know laptops at all.. I don't even know if you can open them...
<fgh_lo> i find that 837 users don't know the answer to my question.
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Homestarrunner just exited the browser again :|
<ladydoor> Slynderdale: uname -r
<whitedeth> :(
<wickedpuppy> Linux wickedpuppy 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<DarkMageZ> Slynderdale, 2.6.15 for dapper / 2.6.17 for edgy
<wickedpuppy> fgh_lo, 836 .. ubotu is a bot
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ok, rename .mozilla to .mozilla2
<Ma1> MistaED, cool, do you have a hotmail account? would get in contact
<binary_goofy> hi room! am trying to get sound working on railroad tyoon 2. can somebody pls help???
<ladydoor> Senesence: what type of package is the font in, and is there a comparable package in the repositories?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Done.
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, no not likely.  Laptops are pre-built very particularly and unless you have a lot of money and skill you won't be able to install one.
<o0vapermonkey0o> does wow work with wine having problems loading char
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, it would cost you more money to do it separately on your own than when you originally purchase the machine.
<Senesence> ladydoor: tar.gz when extracted its pcf. Can't find anything like it in synaptic. It this font here http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<iLLf8d> binary_goofy, that might be a tough one given how long ago that was ported and how long ago loki went under
<hastesaver> fgh_lo, what is the "/bin/false method"? `false` is just a command to do nothing and return false; what method are you speaking of?
<FunnyLookinHat> o0vapermonkey0o, try #wine or #cedega     they would know
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ok, open synaptic package manager and search for "flashplugin" and tell me what version it says is available
<Ma1> FunnyLookinHat, that's too bad, I like to open my pc and change things, and upgrade..
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: is it possible to add samba users using this method? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=sftp
<Sktfeelsdapper> So how come it shows my hdb1 (second hard drive) on my desktop, but the files inside I can only get to from it's real location?
<o0vapermonkey0o> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5606 is the page i need help with the nvidia part at the bottom
<iLLf8d> binary_goofy, have you gotten it working with any newer nixes lately?
<MistaED> ma1: yep just check the pm/query
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, as do I.  Laptops are just a different story all together.  I service laptops as a consultant but I do not EVER work on laptops (hardly ever, that is) simply because they are so difficult and not worth the time.
<hastesaver> Does anyone if it there is a way to capture soundcard's output to a file? Windows had programs for this, but I got rid of it 6 months ago :(
<Sktfeelsdapper> like say if i want to download music to a specific folder inside my second hd, i have to go /media/hdb1
<ladydoor> Senesence: hmmm. i would suggest posting a quesiton on the forums. however, it *may* be possible to put it into one of your font dirs and then run sudo update-fonts-dir on it...
<iLLf8d> anyone know if the oss compatibility layer is enabled in ubuntu?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: List of 48 packages :|
<eviltux> gnite all
<ladydoor> Senesence: however, i'm not sure whether this would have a detrimental effect or not.
<o0vapermonkey0o> i am asking there also
<Llewxam> anyone could help me re-set the access to my workgroup computers in dapper? can't seem to be able to anymore.
<binary_goofy> iLL: true, but there has to b some fix to it. reading d forums, came across others who solved d issue, but that method didn't work for me. am running ubuntu 6.06 now. sound works fine on everything else.
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: flashplugin-nonfree Latest Version available is 7.0.63.3ubuntu3
<Kream> does anyone here have colours working in vim ?
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ah :) here we go
<iLLf8d> binary_goofy, I dunno if ubuntu ships with the oss compat stuff turned on (that may/may not help)
<ladydoor> Senesence: the font-dirs can be found in /usr/share/X11/fonts. but if you do this without posting to the forums first, *be careful*
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: You know the problem?
<iLLf8d> binary_goofy, dunno how kernel savvy you are but there are kernel options for the oss stuff
<Ma1> FunnyLookinHat, I would like to stay far from laptops but I'm going on a trip for 9 months and I just need it... I've been shopping in the web and 2 candidates have got my attention : Dell and Apple
<Senesence> ladydoor: Did something like that. Placed it in the /usr/share/fonts , and ran fc-cache -f -v. Did nothing. Already posted a question on the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269528 no answer.
<Ma1> MistaED, you'll have to tell me what mean pm/query
<binary_goofy> iLL: i have OSS, ALSA both installed. have tried choosing both thru gstreamer, but doesn't help.
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1_i386.deb" then "sudo dpkg -i flashplug"(tab)
<hastesaver> fgh_lo, oh, that. Easiest is to go to System->Administration->Users and groups (or whatever it's called), add a new user, and set the user's shell (from /bin/bash) to /bin/false.
<ladydoor> Senesence: hmmmm. odd.
<Llewxam> anyone could help me re-set the access to my workgroup computers in dapper? can't seem to be able to anymore.
<FunnyLookinHat> Mal, the Dell XPS line would probably have the performance you want
<Kream> mm
<iLLf8d> Ma1, hey I got  a dell its nice and all but the touchpad is a bit touchy and the airflow setup isn't the best (ie if you jam up the bottom of it with pant legs)
<MistaED> ma1: what irc client are you using? there should be a tab with my name
<Kream> maybe i'm asking the wrong question here... does anyone here even USE vim ?
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yea I could always try the ttf version, but isnt pcf supposed to be better?
<hastesaver> Kream, "syntax on" in ~/.vimrc
<ladydoor> Senesence: i don't know.
<Ma1> MistaED, I'm using gaim.. I'll check this out
<iLLf8d> binary_goofy, I dunno what to tellya I was just gonna recommend you enable oss in case that might be the issue other then that I dunno
<Senesence> ladydoor: No problem, thanks for taking a look at it though.
<tyler_d> ok... so a wmp54gs in a piano antec case will not seat properly....
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: but i get the error 'failed to find entry for user samba user' and 'failed to modify password' when adding a samba user
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: installing now :)
<Kream> hastesaver: thank you :)
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, good. once it's installed. visit homestar again :)
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: using 'sudo smbpasswd -L sambauser'
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: heh, should I rename .mozilla2 back to .mozilla though?
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, it should either crash or not crash
<binary_goofy> iLL: thanx :) but tried it already.
<Ma1> iLLf8d, thanks for the info
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, definantly not :P
<whitedeth> oh
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, we will get to your bookmark soon :)
<iLLf8d> Ma1, oh and one more thing if you get the dell they won't shipya any cds unless you request them and they'll chargeya like $25 delivery cost
<hastesaver> fgh_lo, did that username have spaces in it? That's usually a mess (you have to escape spaces with backslashes, etc...) Try adding another user (from the GUI I told you) without a space
<iLLf8d> Ma1, assuming you're like me and wipe the hd first thing
<iLLf8d> Ma1, do you have any osx experience?
<Ma1> iLLf8d, yes, but I don't need their cds for that
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: I presume I have to restart FF?
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, it's a good idea
<Ma1> iLLf8d, no I have none
<iLLf8d> Ma1, you gotta watch it then seems people either really love osx or hate it
<iLLf8d> Ma1, unless you plan on nuking it and just using the hw
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Crashed.
<mneptok> *boing*
<Ma1> iLLf8d I tried it very very quicly at futureshop :P and I didn't liked it very much
<whitedeth> flash hates me :(
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, are you currently running xgl or aiglx?
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: i did, but im still getting that error
<iLLf8d> its got alot of nice features but the staticness of the gui setup gets on my nerves and its borglike qualities can be scary
<hastesaver> fgh_lo, do you know what exactly you're doing?
<Ma1> iLLf8d, though it is a very good os for graphist which I plan to be..
<iLLf8d> although I know alot of nixers who try it and love it
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, i'd suggest disabling it and trying again. some people have had issues with those technologies and flash player 7
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: yes. i did this before
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Know how to disable it?
<hastesaver> fgh_lo, has a user called (whatever username you gave) been created? Try doing "finger <username>"
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, the reverse of enabling it. it varies from method to method
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, lol, wait are you on edgy?
<iLLf8d> hastesaver, wow haven't used finger in years didn't recall its output looked like that in linux
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Nope, Dapper with Beryl installed, AIGLX installed but I've yet to use it, still havent installed the GPU drivers (nVidia beta)
<UnL0CkER> how do I start sshd?
<After_effects12> Anyone know if there is a mac OSX version of wine?
<Ma1> iLLf8d the thing is, I can get used to a GUI, but what scares me is that I won't have access to all my opensource software I use.
<mneptok> UnL0CkER: sshd is not installed by default
<hastesaver> iLLf8d, do you know a better way to check if a user exists? :(
<mneptok> UnL0CkER: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mneptok> UnL0CkER: it will start itself
<lastnode__> After_effects12, #winehq
<gansinho> please could someone help me, I'm helping a friend to install ubuntu dapper in his pc however during the install in the "select keyboard layout" screen it doesn't show any model to select, so we can't select to forwad the instalation...
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, ah, k. i was thinking i fed you the wrong flashplugin. definently should disable xgl and beryl and see if that helps
<fgh_lo> hastesaver: the ~ dir has been created. /home/sambauser /bin/false
<UnL0CkER> mneptok, is the livecd
<iLLf8d> hastesaver, check /etc/group (doesn't mean their environment is setup tho)
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Looks like im stuck then. I've no idea how to do either.
<gansinho> In step 3 out of 6
<mneptok> UnL0CkER: then you get no sshd
<iLLf8d> or home for that matter
<UnL0CkER> got be kiding me
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, do you have the ubuntu desktop cd? or the alternative?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Got three discs, dapper (which wont boot anymore for some reason), Edgy knot 3 and Edgy beta.
<hastesaver> UnL0CkER, do you plan to use the live cd permanently? :)
<mneptok> UnL0CkER: no, because in order to fit live and installation stuff on a single CD, things must be omitted. Ubuntu installs very few listening daemons by default, even with a server install.
<devicenull> wow, I probably should not have installed desktop
<hastesaver> UnL0CkER, actually, you *can* install on the live CD too. "sudo apt-get install ssh" should work fine, too
<devicenull> I see so much being installed that I'm going to remove..
<iLLf8d> gansinho, did you check to make sure the disc is good? I had alot of trouble with ubuntu install discs for some reason my burner didn't likem (which is wierd cause it fine on everything else)
<devicenull> its bad..
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, hmm. well, i'm at a loss on why it's not working. tho you're the second person with the same issue today...
<whitedeth> wow.
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, and i know homestar runner works fine under flash 7...
<hastesaver> devicenull, it's a *desktop* for the average user, what do you expect? I've removed nothing that was installed, and I've felt a lot of things missing too (gcc, emacs,...)
<devicenull> it doesnt have gcc?
<devicenull> wow.
<devicenull> I have never seen a linux distro not install gcc
<devicenull> but I guess for most people, it doesnt matrter
<hastesaver> devicenull, I think edgy has it, but the previous versions didn't. (But I may be *very very* wrong here...)
<Slynderdale> For those who dual boot Windows and Linux: http://www.fs-driver.org/ It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP with full access to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access). So basicly, on WIndows, you can access the Linux drives/partitions normally as if they were like any other drive.
<gansinho> iLLf8d: thanks I'll check!
<DarkMageZ> devicenull, the home user shouldn't need a compiler, so no compiler is installed by default :P
<hastesaver> devicenull, but why do you want to remove things anyway? disk space?
<harisund> devicenull, yeah ...first Linux distro I am using that doesn't have gcc out of the box (not that it is hard to get ..but still) ... but then considering the target users of the distro, I wouldn't blame it ..
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Eh, flashpalyer doesnt bother me much. Might as well surf the internet with it off. I'll just go rename .mozilla to .mozilla2 and start from scratch. Unless installing Konqueror is easy?
<UnL0CkER> ssh or sshd?
<devicenull> 20gb HD, I'd prefer not having stuff I didn't need
<hastesaver> DarkMageZ, the home user doesn't need an operating system disguised as an editor either, I guess :)
<UnL0CkER> hastesaver, ssh or sshd?/
<devicenull> meh, I probably would have been better off with a different distro for my laptop
<iLLf8d> gansinho, yeah its really wierd that it happened too cause my cd burner hasn't botched more then 1 disc in about 3000 burns too till the ubuntu isos
<robitaille> harisund,   edgy install gcc by default.  First ubuntu version that do so
<hastesaver> UnL0CkER, ssh
<DarkMageZ> devicenull, if you wish to have a compiler then please install the build-essential package :P
<UnL0CkER> k
<john> I am haveing trouble reinstalling wine.
<UnL0CkER> thx man
<harisund> robitaille, nice ... good to hear that...
<Consty> Is there anyway to install amarok/k3b without installing all of KDE's crap?  As in the kdebins package and etc.. I dont want to install kde, just the dependencies that are necessary as in QT.
<hastesaver> whitedeth, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install a working KDE system on your desktop, after about a 100 MB of download. You get to try KDE too :)
<iLLf8d> gansinho, maybe my powersupplys dying or memory or something hrm I should check that
<robitaille> harisund,  most users probably never uses it...including myself :)
<harisund> robitaille, indeed... you are right.
<Consty> Or do both those programs use much of what KDE has?
<whitedeth> 100MB!? Joy. That's over an hour on my 256k connection.
<orion2012> Consty: both of those _are_ kde apps, not just QT
<john> I have deleted .wine and uninstalled it from package manager.
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, k, you'll find that there is a copy of the flashplayer in your old .mozilla directory. you'll want to remove it and also remove the flashplugin-nonfree package :P
<Consty> I see, so you have to download everything then.
<harisund> can someone point me to a quick howto or a guide that explains how I can have my dhcp3-server automatically update my bind9 (on the same machine) with the info of my dhcp clients?
<gansinho> iLLf8d: wile using the live cd it doesn' use anything from the hd?
<whitedeth> DarkMageZ: Why?
<DarkMageZ> whitedeth, to remove flash?
<john> Now, I have installed it from the package manager and dont know what to do to get it owrking?
<whitedeth> heatesaver: One last question, will installing the KDE system affect my running Beryl or AIGLX?
<iLLf8d> gansinho, shouldn't have too unless you mount something
<hastesaver> whitedeth, ok, so just search for and install the package related to konqueror. This should be a lot of MB, too, I think, though.
<hastesaver> whitedeth, I don't see why it should affect that...
<whitedeth> sweet. Thanks for ya'll help.
<Consty> Also anyone know why when you install the nonfree flash plugin that it doesn't show up in firefox?  I had to install it manually.
<whitedeth> dinner time :)
<mo> how do I get fluxbux to run under gnome as my wm?
<john> Build-dependencies for wine could not be satisfied.
<john>  - what should I do (installing wine)
<robitaille> Consty,  how did you install it? using apt-get or something else?
<gansinho> iLLf8d: so if he had made a missinstall of ubuntu before, it won't affect anything in a new instalation?
<Consty> robitaille: Just apt-get
<gansinho> missinstall
<Consty> robitaille: actually I use synaptic to install it..
<iLLf8d> gansinho, does he have another os on the machine and did he rewrite the partitions changes on the new install?
<DarkMageZ> Consty, what version is the flashplugin-nonfree package you installed?
<Consty> 7
<robitaille> Consty,  that should have worked.  There used to be a bug a while back when using apt-get...you didn't see the "accept the macromedia license", thus it was not installed properly;  but it should work with synaptics
<DarkMageZ> Consty, 7.?
<^Ocean^> i seem to be missing Module.symvers how do i generate this file ?  should be in /usr/src/linux
<gansinho> iLLf8d: he formated the partition that he installed ubuntu, it used to be a ntfs partition
<Consty> 7.0.63.3
<troy_> Hi
<DarkMageZ> Consty, yeah... known bug. there is a newer version that works that's available in backports
<Consty> ohhhh I see
<troy_> can someone please tell me how to use the mount command
<^Ocean^> i seem to be missing Module.symvers where do i get this file ?  should be in /usr/src/linux
<iLLf8d> gansinho, you may wanna setup your partitions again and write them to disk just in case (although the missing keyboard stuffs probably have nothing to do with that)
<DarkMageZ> Consty, in the terminal go "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1_i386.deb" and then "sudo dpkg -i flashplugin"(tab)
<troy_> I want to use ndiswrapper and need to get to the driver directory on the cdom
<robitaille> Consty,  and added bonus:  you get a flash plugin without known security issues  :)
<gansinho> iLLf8d: but he's using the liveCD to install... if he installs via terminal it would output any possible errors? if so, what's the command to start the installation?
<mneptok> troy_: the CD should auto-mount when you insert it
<troy_> it has on the desktop I
<troy_> how do i browse it in terminal
<DarkMageZ> Consty, yeah, robitaille is right about that one. that's why the package you installed is broken :P
<Consty> DarkMageZ: how come the new one doesn't show up instead then?
<troy_> I did it the other day and forgot how i did it
<robitaille> Consty,  because the new one is from Edgy....Dapper hasn't been updated for the newest flash
<Consty> ohh ok.. this new one does it fix the issue with off sync audio/video?  I know if I switch to OSS instead of ALSA for firefox that it works fine then but firefox becomes unstable then.
<DarkMageZ> Consty, because you don't have backports enabled. (tho, technically, there "should" be a package available in multiverse-updates...
<troy_> ??
<DarkMageZ> Consty, lol no... that's not fixed.
<^Ocean^> gah no one knows were i can get Module.symvers
<Consty> DarkMageZ: I always thought that backports were for older stuff, not newer stuff
<troy_> need help mounting cdrom in gnome terminal
<DarkMageZ> Consty, backports are software which are brought from the (edgy) newer version to the (dapper) older
<Consty> darkmagez: Oh wow.. I didn't know! :)
<hastesaver> troy_, if it's on the desktop, it's already mounted
<mneptok> troy_: it's mounted under /media
<hastesaver> troy_, go to /media/cdrom (I think) to see it
<troy_> how do i browse it
<DarkMageZ> Consty, yeah. you'll pick these things up as you go along
<pitti> troy_: don't you get a nautilus window for browsing it automatically when you insert it?
<troy_> no
<pitti> troy_: feel free to file a bug about it (against gnome-volume-manager)
<mneptok> troy_: in a temrinal type "nautilus /media" (no quotes)
<mneptok> that should get you working for now
<Consty> DarkMageZ: The sad part is i've been running ubuntu for a year now! :P
<pitti> troy_: you should get an icon on the desktop, though, you can click on that
<troy_> oh yeah i get that
<hastesaver> Hello! I'm sorry for repeating so frequently, I'll ask one last time:  Is there a way to capture soundcard's output to a file? Windows had programs for this, but I don't want to go back to Windows...
<troy_> i want to setup ndiswrapper I need terminal access
<pitti> hastesaver: take a look at the 'vsound' package
<pitti> hastesaver: that's the general low-level solution; many programs like xmms also have an easier-to-use GUI integration for that
<iLLf8d> gansinho, sorry bout that the wife =P uhm installer from live cd I don't recall really I've installed it 3 times in the last week or 2 and I don't remember if I started it from the commandline or the live cd (installed a few others too)
<mneptok> troy_: before you try ndiswrapper i would suggest you take an hour or so and learn some terminal commands like cd, ls, sudo, chown, chmod, etc etc
<troy_> I did it the other day
<mneptok> troy_: no offense, but if you don't know how to find a directory using the temrinal then installing ndiswrapper is going to be very frustrating.
<hastesaver> pitti, thanks! Of all the media players in the world, *xmms* would probably have been the last place I'd have looked :)
<troy_> mount cdrom1
<iLLf8d> gansinho, they're all becoming a blur (gentoo, debian, arch, ubuntu installer cds although the gentoo one looked tasty I must admit)
<pitti> hastesaver: mplayer can do it, too
<troy_> ive already installed it
<Consty> Is it considered dangerous to install updates from backports ?
<mneptok> troy_: then what do you need?
<troy_> I can nav just cant get drive mounting to work
<clearzen> Does anyone know how to use apt-get or aptitude behind a proxy?
<gansinho> iLLf8d: ok ^_^ , thanks for the info!
<Consty> Or ather not dangerous, but unstable?
<mneptok> troy_: once again, the CD is mounted at /media
<hastesaver> pitti, really? I don't mean a file that's being played by mplayer, I mean something that's just being played (maybe a flash file in a web browser, etc.)
<troy_> install my belkin USB usb adaptor
<mneptok> troy_: it's obviously mounted, as you said you can see it on your desktop.
<^Ocean^> okay i have linux-headers-2.6.17-10 how do i get the Modules.symvers for it ?
<iLLf8d> gansinho, np I have run into trouble with deb installs w/out rewriting my paritions when they've failed in the past so I suspect ubuntu may have similar issues (tho its just a guess)
<pitti> hastesaver: yeah, for flash and so on you really need vsound
<troy_> ok then how DO I SEE IT
<iLLf8d> gansinho, the ubuntu installs I've done came off w/out a hitch once I got a good cd burned
<mneptok> troy_: you said the CD is on the desktop. double-click it.
<clearzen> Is this update error generated by proxy settings?
<clearzen> Err ftp://cipherfunk.org dapper Release.gpg
<troy_> troy@ubuntu:~$ mount cdrom1
<troy_> mount: can't find cdrom1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<troy_> troy@ubuntu:~$ mount media/cdrom1
<troy_> mount: can't find media/cdrom1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<troy_> troy@ubuntu:~$
<iLLf8d> gansinho, good luck =)
<Lam_> not really ubuntu related, but what's a good powerful font that says "i mean business"
<troy_> h
<iLLf8d> terminator font
<troy_> ha
<iLLf8d> jk heh
<gansinho> iLLf8d: thanks, I think that the problem is the CD also
<Lam_> lol i wish
<ShadeT> clearzen, create /etc/apt/apt.conf
<clearzen> please could anyone help me fix my package updater?
<ShadeT> In the file have,  "Acquire::http::Proxy "proxy:port";"
<clearzen> thanks
<clearzen> how can I unset proxy options for apt on the command line?
<troy_> got it
<troy_> yes!!!
<ShadeT> Or well Acquire::http::Proxy "User:Pass@proxy:port";
<troy_> command /media/drive
<ShadeT> edit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<THX-1138> Can a launcher run .sh scripts without confirmation?
<UnL0CkER> when usiong a lappywhen using a lappy, do I need lcd drivers in the kernel?
<^Ocean^> okay i have linux-headers-2.6.17-10 how do i get the Modules.symvers for it ?
<ryan_> does anyone know of a limewire type program that is native to ubuntu
<tyler_d> where would I find my KBUILD path? trying to compile????
<mneptok> ryan_: GTK-Gnutella
<ryan_> thanks
<klick> Hey all, can anyone help me get bluetooth support working, I tried to follow a wiki but whenever i do hciconfig, no devices show.  Im using a think pad x41 tablet
<Ademan> in KDE how do you allow another user to sudo? (i want to give administrator privileges?)
<klick> open up a term
<izm99> whenever I reboot my computer, i have to rmmod ehci_hcd before my usb stuff starts working again.  any idea why?
<klick> sudo visudo
<mneptok> Ademan: sudo useradd -g admin the_user_name
<klick> # User privilege specification
<klick> under that section add a new user
<Ademan> mneptok: there's no GUI for it?
<mneptok> Ademan: not one that i use and would know without looking at it.
<Ademan> i know the GNOME one, but KDE, kde i do not know
<kraut> moin
<hastesaver> Ademan, you only have to type it once; just go ahead and type it :-)
<Ademan> hastesaver: but the user already exists
<ShadeT> Or you can edit the /etc/groups file and place the user in the admin group.
<hastesaver> Ademan, it's *called* useradd, but it can do other things too :-) [In this case, it adds the user to the group admin] 
<rixth> I had a RAID1 array (software), then I reinstalled Dapper. How can I get to my data?
<Ademan> hastesaver: oh, ok
<mneptok> "useradd - Create a new user or update default new user information"  <-- fromt he useradd manpage
<june> hastesaver: "useradd: user *** exists"     *** is the user i called that command on, is it just complaining? or did it fail?
<enyc> june: it means atht user already exists
<june> enyc: yes, i was able to determine that
<^Ocean^> quit
<hastesaver> june, mneptok was the one who gave you that command; ask him :)
<enyc> june: anymawy... enyc busy... talk later ;-)
<june> maybe i'm dyslexic, i'm moving between two computers, was it adduser or useradd?
<Ademan> indeed it was useradd
<hastesaver> june, useradd. Try  sudo useradd -D -g admin the_user_name #The -D is new
<june> hastesaver: where does it save to?
<rixth> I had a RAID1 array (software), then I reinstalled Dapper. How can I get to my data?
<hastesaver> june, it changes /etc/groups, I think. Anyway, try that command and see what it says, first
<june> and if a user belongs to the group admin, does that allow them to sudo?
<mneptok> yes
<june> hastesaver: uh "says" the same as "useradd --help" :-p
<june> well allow me to log out and into my other account, see you on the other side
<hastesaver> june, sorry, I didn't understand
<hastesaver> june, try "sudo useradd -D -g admin <username>" wha does it say?
<dan_> hrm moment of truth
<dan_> sudo kate :-p
<^Ocean^> does edgy break mercury for any one else ?
<dan_> "*** is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."  damn
<klick> whats the best way to get support for all video types in totem, there are soo many plugins in synaptic, and im using edgy so automatix wont work for me
<Sktfeelsdapper> Why are people trying edgy?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Isn't it just being tested now?
<hastesaver> klick,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, people are impatient. It's human nature :-)
<klick> thanks ill check it out
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, as soon as I go back home, I'm upgrading to edgy too :-)
<Sktfeelsdapper> It just doesn't make sense.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I think Dapper is buggy enough as it is!
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, besides, it's only by "people trying edgy" that it can be tested
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, what's buggy with dapper?
<Sktfeelsdapper> One word. Sound.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Hey, how do you see if you've got the right modules for your soundcard?
<Ademan> argh, this is pissing me off, i just decided i'd do all the admin crap from the "june" account
<TheGateKeeper> when are they releasing edge if they are still finding problems?
<^Ocean^> what the hell is bon echo and what happend to firefox ?
<hastesaver> ^Ocean^, bon echo is the name for Firefox 2.0, as yet unreleased. Or I may be wrong
<Sktfeelsdapper> i've got a via82xxx and I'm not sure if I've got it step up right, even though I'm completely afraid to do anything to it.
<Sktfeelsdapper> "set up"
<DarkMageZ> hastesaver, it's the codename. it will be called firefox2 when launched
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, sound worked fine for me out-of-the-box. So it's probably "hardware support" that's buggy, and that will always remain so. There is only so much linux developers can reverse-engineer if the hardware mfrs don't release drivers for linux (or even specs on what their hardware does)
<hondadarrell> Why could my Gnome Terminal keep closing before loading?
<THX-1138> hondadarrel - are you starting it form a launcher you created?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well no my sound works fine, even though I had to set it up all backwords to get it to work with 2 things at once.
<Sktfeelsdapper> All my main sound=esd my firefox alsa
<Lam_> !pinh
<Lam_> !ping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, who knows? maybe people are trying edgy because this thing is fixed in edgy? ;-)
<hondadarrell> THX-1138, no. only from the menu panel
<Sktfeelsdapper> I would hope so.
<Sktfeelsdapper> I don't mean to sound mean or anything but man.
<THX-1138> hondadarrel - right click the icon properties - is the box ru in terminal checked?
<Sktfeelsdapper> It's a giant pain in the rear!
<whitedeth> When are they releasing headers for 2.6.15-27??
<THX-1138> hondadarrel - ctrl+alt+f2 then type "alias" ENTER
<ScreaminIke> i just accidentally created a really long string for my "keyring"... and i forgot it... is there some way to simply remove the entry so that my keyring resets?
<whitedeth> I cant install the nvidia beta drivers because there's no headers for 2.6.15-27 :(
<Janchi> whitedeth, did you try to install them using synaptic?
<whitedeth> janchi: No.
<whitedeth> janchi: Through console.
<whitedeth> err..terminal.
<whitedeth> it says they dont exist.
<^Ocean^> anyone else's flash break with edgy ?
<Janchi> whitedeth, weird. If the kernel exists, the headers must exist as well. I am not behind my Ubuntu box, but I installed them to use with VMware
<THX-1138> xcompmgr - easy transparency , drop shadows. just plain fun.
<Janchi> Could be something missing in the sourceslist
<whitedeth> I've got two sources with the same packages in there.
<whitedeth> neither have it.
<ScreaminIke> anyone? i mean... how do i reset the gnome keyring?
<Janchi> whitedeth, you have main universe multiverse restricted?
<whitedeth> actually, good question.
<whitedeth> I dont think I do.
<whitedeth> I shall add :)
<Janchi> whitedeth, just a hunch :-)
<CheekyBoinc> linux-images are in Base repos!  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=Linux-image-2.6.15-27&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<CheekyBoinc> Headers:  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=Linux-headers-2.6.15-27&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<ryan_> how do i delete a file from the terminal
<ChaosFan> rm
<ryan_> thank....what about a directory
<wickedpuppy> same ...
<wickedpuppy> rmdir or rm -rf
<holycow> rm -rf
<Unimatrix9> and with rm there is no waste bin, so its gone, history
<THX-1138> recurse force
<whitedeth> janchi: E: Couldn't find package linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<whitedeth> :(
<THX-1138> the penguin sleuth kit might find it but gotta be really really nerdy to use
<mempf> why are you looking for the dri-modules
<mempf> i thought you needed the headers
<whitedeth> its the modules that wont install.
<fuffal0> if i have two 200g hard drives that i want to use for storage, and i'm worried about losing my data, should i run them as a raid1, or should i simply run a cron job every night that bags hd1 to hd2?
<whitedeth> that is why it wont let me install the drivers.
<klick> Can totem play FLV files or do you have to convert them first?
<cpk1> yahoo, iwconfig gave me a seg fault...
<mempf> i need to know generlly ho to play flv
<mempf> the nvidia drivers dont need the dri-modules
<whitedeth> then why else arent they installing?
<whitedeth> thats the ONLY thing that isnt installed.
<mempf> you have linux-headers?
<fuffal0> if i want to dualboot windows/ubuntu, do i have to do the windows install first, or can i do the ubuntu install first
<whitedeth> yes, im sure I did those last night when you asked me to.
<mempf> using this command?
<mempf> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname- r`
<Unimatrix9> it would be easier to first install windows
<whitedeth> yes
<Unimatrix9> as the window installer overwrites the mbr without questions
<whitedeth> wait
<whitedeth> lol you spelt it wrong again
<Unimatrix9> and ubuntu will setup dual , if you choose it on install
<mempf> i did?
<mempf> oh
<THX-1138> The only way to install windows w/o it doing that is with norton ghost. a disk image application.
<mempf> so i did
<whitedeth> yeah, uname -r, not uname- r.
<whitedeth> heh
<whitedeth> okay, getting it now.
<grub_booter> mempf: flv playback should work with ffplay from ffmpeg...
<whitedeth> wow I swear I thought I had done those.
<SpComb> fuffal0: and for the hard drives, RAID1 is best. The copying happens in real-time, which generally means that a) you won't notice it b) there isn't a potentially loss of 23.999 hours of data
<fuffal0> spcomb, but software raid1 has a history of copying over corrupted data, doesn't it?
<fuffal0> ie: one drive goes bad but the second one keeps copying the bad data
<daurnimator> ok
<daurnimator> my sound isn't working
<daurnimator> and !sound doesn't help
<SpComb> fuffal0: never heard of that, but it should only write the data that you give to it to disk
<daurnimator> hello?
<Unimatrix9> could do an dmesg on command line ( shell-console) and see if your soundcard shows up there
<Unimatrix9> its also nice to know what kind of card it is..
<Unimatrix9> if nothing works, you could consider to buy an cheap soundcard , pci that is supported...
<daurnimator> it shows up
<mooseman089> hey
<Unimatrix9> as what?
<yahya> Is there a way to get a list of files apt-get update will download? I want to download them on a different machine where I have unlimitied bandwidth
<daurnimator> well
<daurnimator> the one i want is:
<daurnimator> card 1: V8237 [VIA 8237] , device 0: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] 
<daurnimator>   Subdevices: 4/4
<hondadarrell> thx-1138, ctrl + alt + f2 crashed my computer
<daurnimator>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<daurnimator>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<johnsie> Hi... is the a terminal command to get my cpu info?
<Unimatrix9> thats an onboard soundcard right?
<daurnimator>   Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
<daurnimator>   Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
<daurnimator> card 1: V8237 [VIA 8237] , device 1: VIA 8237 [VIA 8237] 
<yahya> johnsie: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mooseman089> does anybody know if there is a floppy to bootstrap a ubuntu disc because i have a old mobo that only supports boot from floppy or hard drive
<daxxar> johnsie, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<daurnimator>   Subdevices: 1/1
<daurnimator>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<daurnimator> yes
<daurnimator> it used to work
<johnsie> thanks :-)
<daurnimator> then i switched to kubuntu (from normal ubuntu) and it stopped
<daxxar> daurnimator, NOPASTE / PASTEBIN
<Unimatrix9> daxxar dont complain just help...:)
<daxxar> Unimatrix9, it becomes difficult to help others when the flow is interrupted by ~7 lines of "crap".
<daxxar> Anyway, never mind.
<daurnimator> daxxar: no one else was talking at the time
<mooseman089> can anybody help me?
<daxxar> daurnimator, except johnsie and mooseman089, of course.
<Unimatrix9> i think ( but could be wrong ) that kubuntu is using an different sound system..
<daurnimator> johnsie: talked after...
<Unimatrix9> so go to control centre ( but i am not familiar with kubuntu ) and set the right soundsystem
<daxxar> daurnimator, only from your POV. The IRC-server throttles your traffic.
<Chadwick|359> is there an actual edgy chan?
<johnsie> #uubuntu+1
<daurnimator> daxxar: 20 seconds later...
<Chadwick|359> ty
<daurnimator> anyway, can you help me out?
<Unimatrix9> or check with the kubuntu channel
<hondadarrell> thx-1138, ctrl + alt + f2 went to a black screen.
<yigal> hi - who can help me with ICQ installing on Ubuntu?
<johnsie> is there a terminal command for information about memory?
<Healot> free
<johnsie> thanks :-)
<afrosheen> yigal, you can use Gaim or Trillian or anything else
<mooseman089> could i install ubuntu on a hard drive then put the drive in the non cd bootable computer?
<daxxar> mooseman089, you might have to install Debian via a floppy, then 'convert'.
<mooseman089> where i could i find that?
<johnsie> yes mooseman
<daxxar> mooseman089, theoretically that should work, atleast if they have the same architecture.
<yigal> GAIM is not good for my target. The PC goes to a youth club where registering account is not a good idea. I need "qick usage"
<daxxar> mooseman089, i.e. if they're both x86 (non-64bit, intel / amd CPUs), it should work okay.
<mooseman089> ok ill do that if i cant find any floppy that cant boot the cd
<afrosheen> yigal, there will be account setups regardless
<eck> does anyone know how to find the uuid of a swap partition?
<deep__> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<johnsie> mooseman089: you might need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg on the other machine though
<deep__> umm
<yigal> not with XP for example... are you saying ICQ cant work on Ubuntu same why as with XP?
<mooseman089> well the box i put it on will on need a text interface its a 75mhz packard bell
<deep__> Hey, does anyone know anything about the serverinstall of ubuntu?
<afrosheen> yigal, http://www.icq.com/download/icq2go/ is probably what you'd prefer
<mneptok> mooseman089: i'd use DSL for that machine if i were you.
<daxxar> deep__, what, in particular? I have a server running it. :)
<afrosheen> yigal, it's java-based and zero install
<mooseman089> do you know if dsl has a wget or some alternative to download files
<mooseman089> my goal is to just run teh command line boinc on the box 24/7
<eck> mooseman089: i'm sure dsl has wget
<deep__> daxxar, i was wondering what firewall its using?
<johnsie> yigal, you could try using wine to install it but really you'd be better off getting a native Linux version and not a windows XP version
<daxxar> deep__, that I wouldn't know. It's behind another firewall here, never messed with it.
<mneptok> mooseman089: http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<Unimatrix9> daurnimator
<daxxar> deep__, I would guess it just uses iptables, and you can use various frontends/guis to manage it.
<eck> deep__: i think all ubuntu has iptables but no default rules
<daurnimator> ?
<Unimatrix9> ttp://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060618164650957
<yigal> Thanks guys - and now to the tough question - what about msn messenger?
<daxxar> deep__, read something about 'firestarter' for a GUI, but I don't use X.
<Unimatrix9> here is an read about your problem
<mooseman089> ok with dsl do they have a floppy verison or something to boot to cd?
<probugh> sorry guys, i have a question; i want to install the latest version of dapper ubuntu to a brand new empty hdd.i put the cd into the dvd tray,it boots, but when it comes to checking the drivers it gets stuck...any ideas?
<mneptok> mooseman089: and i'm sure DSL will run curl or wget. NetBSD on my Mac Quadra 605 (68040@25Mhz) has curl and wget. ;)
<daxxar> yigal, you have 'aMSN'. It's a pure MSN-client for Linux.
<deep__> daxxar, "The Ubuntu Server has no open ports after the installation", the site sais. ^^
<johnsie> which Irc client makes it easy to do someones_name: message?
<deep__> daxxar, and i wont be usint X
<afrosheen> yigal, again, there is a web-based msn client
<eck> if you really are getting enough traffic that you need a firewall you probably want a hardware router :-P
<deep__> daxxar, i want to control everything by ssh. :)
<eck> err hardware firewall
<daxxar> deep__, same here. ;-)
<mooseman089> ok i found the floppy image....
<daxxar> deep__, might've been an installation-choice, but I have no iptables-policies.
<daurnimator> uh
<johnsie> what irc client do people here use?
<daxxar> johnsie, most irc-clients do that. Usually you just press 'tab' after a few characters, i.e. 'jo<tab>' = johnsie. :-)
<troy_> Hi
<daxxar> johnsie, I'm using irssi, which has that feature. (it usually adds : too, but I removed that)
<johnsie> daxxar, cool
<daxxar> irssi is text-based. For a desktop-machine, you might want X-Chat
<deep__> daxxar, ah, okay. But i want a firewall, an easy firewall (aka not iptables), you know anyone? :)
<troy_> im trying to install a driver and it says 2.6.13 and higher kernels are supported.
<johnsie> thanks :-)
<daxxar> deep__, sorry, I use init-scripts w/ iptables-rules, sorry. :-)
<troy_> i have 2.6.12-9-386
<daxxar> johnsie, np. ;-)
<troy_> do i have to upgrade
<deep__> troy_, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade your kernel
<troy_> thats
<troy_> how much MB for download
<deep__> daxxar, okay. :)
<deep__> troy_, umm, not to many. a kernel isnt so very big.
<mneptok> uhhhh
<troy_> thanks
<mneptok> do NOT do a dist-upgrade. just "upgrade" will get you a new kernel.
<daxxar> deep__, you probably want something web-based, I haven't seen a curses- or CLI-based UI for iptables.
<afrosheen> johnsie, xchat
<probugh> any help please?
<deep__> mneptok, it will? O.O
<mneptok> deep__: yes
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<afrosheen> daxxar, isn't firestarter an iptables frontend?
<guillem101> how do I enable php in apache2? I've packages installed , and I have linked the php5.load from mods-avail to mods-enabled
<afrosheen> yeahhh
<daxxar> afrosheen, firestarter is GUI, isn't it?
<deep__> daxxar, I can probably learn iptables or something. :P
<TheGateKeeper> daxxar: yep
<mneptok> dist-upgrade is used to move between releases (e.g. Dapper to Edgy). "upgrade" is used to get new versions of stuff for your current release.
<b_e_n_z> shorewall is the best frontend to iptables IMO
<daxxar> deep__, you could look at shorewall (http://www.shorewall.net) or fireHOL (http://firehol.sourceforge.net/) - but I have no prior experience with either
<deep__> Aah, thanx :D
<afrosheen> webmin might have some easy-to-use iptables stuff in it also
<troy_> I have to stop the upgrade
<daxxar> I thought webmin was a huge, gaping security-hole?
<troy_> limit of 400 MB on my BB
<glatzor> guillem101: "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5" should be sufficient
<daxxar> troy_, ^C
<afrosheen> daxxar, since when...by default on most distros it'll only accept https traffic
<bayzider> hey i installed wine but i have no idea how to use it can some one help.
<troy_> so only type that
<bayzider> !wine
<afrosheen> bayzider, man wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<daxxar> afrosheen, I have no first-hand-experience, I just recall some debian-channel harassing it for being insecure. ;-)
<daxxar> troy_, press control + C to 'break' it.
<afrosheen> daxxar, that sounds about right..if it's helpful it must be insecure :)
<troy_> done
<daxxar> afrosheen, hehe ;-)
<Madpilot> daxxar, webmin isn't supported anymore in either Debian or Ubuntu - apparently because of the security issues
<philip> what file do I edit for the session startup?
<Madpilot> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<daxxar> Madpilot, aha. :-)
<afrosheen> !whatever
<afrosheen> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whatever - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guillem101> glatzor, I've the package already installed :-(. I've upgraded from hoary... and I used to have php4 there... so perhaps the config is wrong... any suggestions?
<probugh> new wannabe ubunter with problem installing the latest version of dapper ubuntu to a brand new empty hdd.i put the cd into the dvd tray,it boots, but when it comes to checking the drivers it gets stuck...any ideas?
<troy_> should i type sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod
<guillem101> glatzor, strange, "php5" package was not installed... I'm on it...
<afrosheen> probugh, lemme guess, sata hd?
<Arcad3> probugh:the HDD is properly connected?
<Healot> !find php5
<ubotu> Found: php5-clamavlib, php5-imap, php5-interbase, php5-json, php5-mapscript (and 24 others)
<Arcad3> !find cedega
<ubotu> Package/file cedega does not exist in dapper
<tapas> how do i boot the ubuntu live cd without X?
<tapas> [it freezes as my thinkpad t21 needs a special setup] 
<probugh> no, ide one.i think properly connected, mastered as single
<^Ocean^> does edgy have font problems ? java apps, dont seem to render properly, and flash pages dont seem to work 100% either
<Madpilot> ^Ocean^, #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<^Ocean^> i wish osme one was awake there lol
<Arcad3> !find tuxgames
<glatzor> tapas: download the alternate installer
<guillem101> glatzor, no luck. Maybe I can uninstall apache2, php5 and apache2-mod-php5 and reinstall them...
<ubotu> Package/file tuxgames does not exist in dapper
<tapas> glatzor: oh sorry forgot to mention i have the live cd
<Alex232> Hello all!
<lukas_> re *
<Arcad3> !ubuntu instalation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu instalation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glatzor> tapas: Yes, that is why I recommend you to download the alternate installer instead :)
<glatzor> there is no text only mode on the desktop cd
<tapas> glatzor: ok,but just for the sake of it. there's no way to boot the live cd without X?
<ucordes> how can i switch between 386 and 686?
<tapas> s/./:/
<ucordes> or better said how can i upgrad to 686
<Alex232> Is there only LiveCD for Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy)? I've found only this one in the download directory on Ubuntu.com
<mneptok> ucordes: "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<cafuego> Alex232: 6.06 has a single CD which is both install+live.
<glatzor> tapas: right. it's a desktop cd - a grphical desktop.
<ucordes> mneptok: don't i have to remove 386 then?
<mneptok> ucordes: only if you want to, or to save space
<ucordes> mneptok: ok. what are the differences between the two?
<glatzor> cafuego: no. the desktop cd (live) includes an installer. but there is still the alternative text only installer cd
<Alex232> cafuego: so, can I just insert my Desctop CD and load Ubuntu?
<glatzor> ucordes: the difference between 386 and 686 isn't worth the work. you won't even find optimized kernels in edgy.
<mneptok> ucordes: the 686 version has a kernel with 686-specific instructions compiled in. and thus usually gives vastly better performance on PII and greater
<glatzor> Alex232: right. that is the idea.
<Alex232> waw! Great!
<mneptok> glatzor: not correct. try using FFMPEG through GStreamer under a 386 and 686 kernel, and watch the difference.
<ucordes> mneptok: ok this sounds like it was worth upgrading
<Arcad3> !firefox flashplugin
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<glatzor> mneptok: i don't own a x86.
<mneptok> ucordes: for the 15 seconds of actual work, yes.
<tapas> glatzor: well, i actually don't want to install to hd yet. i just need to make an adjustment to xorg.conf before x is started
<tapas> glatzor: so there's no way to achieve this with the ubuntu live cd?
<Arcad3> !find firefox flashplugin
<ubotu> Found: firefox-themes-ubuntu, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-in (and 53 others)
<glatzor> tapas:  you don't need a cd for this.
<ucordes> mneptok: you said from pII and better. i'm using amd. does it still affect my performance positively?
* tapas finds this hard to believe. it's linux :)
<mneptok> Arcad3: flashplugin-nonfree is what you're after
<tapas> glatzor: ??
<glatzor> tapas: just choose "recovery mode" in the boot loader
<mneptok> ucordes: what kind of AMD?
<Arcad3> its buggy
<tapas> glatzor: ah ok
<ucordes> mneptok: turion 64
<tapas> glatzor: i neer said i needed another cd for this :)
<mneptok> ucordes: then you want k7, not 686
<whitedeth> what's the command in console to close the GDM?
<glatzor> tapas: when you start your computer there is a message "press ESC to see the grub menu" or something like this
<Alex232> And as I was said, there are some partitioning tools on LiveCD? could you please tell me where I can find them? (I'm new to Ubuntu)
<tapas> glatzor: ok, thanks for the hint.. will try it
<tapas> glatzor: the live cd displays a menu on boot
<tapas> ok will
<tapas> do
<ucordes> mneptok: oh i see. but i don't use the 64 bit dapper.
<whitedeth> anyone?
<ucordes> mneptok: does this make a difference?
<glatzor> tapas: you have already isntalled Ubuntu on your harddisk?
<tapas> glatzor: nope. i still run debian
<factotum> ugh, im thinking of building a new system (board, proc, vidcard anyways). But I dont know where to start these days. Last time I built a system was about 5 years ago
<mneptok> ucordes: yes.
<mneptok> ucordes: 3DNow! instructions, etc etc
<tapas> glatzor: i just want to boot the live cd and need to make an adjustment to xorg.conf because in the default config it freezes my t21 rock solid
<factotum> amd or intel, dual core? 64-bit? then its like what board? bleh
<glatzor> tapas: also in "safe gaphic mode"?
<tapas> glick: yes
<tapas> oops
<tapas> glatzor: yes
<factotum> can i get a decent graphics card for about $100-$150?
<glatzor> tapas: hm. you could try to use the boot option "single"
<Genscher> hey :)
<glatzor> tapas: but I don't know if it works
<Genscher> i have a simple question
<Genscher> :)
<tapas> glatzor: aaah. single.. ok. i tried 1 (like to tell init to use runlevel 1), but as this uses upstat it didn't seem to work
<Alex232> as I was said, there are some partitioning tools on LiveCD. Could you please tell me where I can find them? (I'm new to Ubuntu)
<glatzor> Genscher: sorry, we only care about the complex ones :)
<glatzor> tapas: single user mode :)
<LoRe> i'm running edgy-eft, on every kernel-upgrade the following happens:
<LoRe> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<LoRe> Command failed
<ucordes> mneptok: so to get to the point. i currently have installed linux-386. now that you told me i should usually select k7 i'm a bit confused. and what about linux-686 now?
<Genscher> i installed acroread as you said :) the problem is that ubuntu doesn't stop to use the "fileviewer" to open PDF files. how can i change that behaviour?
<Genscher> glatzor: hehe
<Genscher> :)
<glatzor> Alex232: in the system -> administration menu
<stu_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tapas> factotum: sure. depends on what you want to do with the gfx card
<glatzor> Alex232: or in the installer
<yango> where does gnome store autogenerated cd images?
<tapas> glatzor: ok, thankjs for your help.. brb
<Alex232> glatzor: thank you
<glatzor> tapas: good luck
<stu_> could someone look at this for me please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25481/
<Madpilot> Genscher, right-click on a PDF, choose Properties, and look at the Open With... tab
<factotum> tapas: just something to get my by on the more recent games
<mneptok> ucordes: you want to run "sudo apt-get install linux-k7"
<ucordes> mneptok: i just want to point out which kernel fits best to my system
<Genscher> Madpilot
<factotum> dont need top of the line or best of the best
<Genscher> thank you
<Genscher> :)
<mneptok> ucordes: that should get you a K7 kernel and restricted modules
<yango> I mean, when you rightclick on a CD and select create copy... it automatically creates an image, then prompts you for the new CD, etc. where is the image located?
<factotum> dont need all settings on high n whatnot
<ucordes> mneptok: so i did a mistake using the linux-386 before?
<glatzor> yango: I would guess somewhere beneath /tmp
<mneptok> ucordes: that's the default.
<yango> glatzor, so guess I ... should it be a .iso?
<ucordes> mneptok: i see. k-7 is better for me than 686? :-)
<factotum> i dunno i have a geforce like 5200 or 5500 cant remember which, 256meg. Got it a while ago
<mneptok> ucordes: with an AMD64, certainly.
<yango> but find /tmp/ -name '*iso' gives no result
<yango> should I ask on #gnome?
<ucordes> mneptok: but as i said i don't even have the 64bit system installed
<factotum> i can crank it up on neverwinter nights lol, thats about it though
<mneptok> ucordes: doesn;t matter
<noner> Hello, how do you install VLC player on Ubuntu?
<mneptok> ucordes: trust me. the K7 kernel is what you're after.
<Genscher> apt-get install vlc
<narma> hello, I'm using a external hard drive on my debian testing for a while. Now I want to plug it into my laptop with ubuntu 6.06.1. it's ok but into a shell when I do a 'ls' or something else I have lots of caracters that are written as '?'. (I have french caracters)
<Janchi> noner, apt-get install vlc maybe
<ucordes> mneptok: :D ok thanks a lot for this piece of information
<glatzor> yango: or a large file: find /tmp -size +500M
<narma> into my debin $LANG=fr_FR@UTF8 and debian has fr_FR@euros
<hondadarrell> my terminal closes before it loads.
<narma> is it this variable or something that can solve my problem ?
<ucordes> mneptok: i have one more question: what is linux-k7-smp?
<glatzor> narma: "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and "vi /etc/exports"
<mneptok> ucordes: for multi-cores and SMP machines
<ucordes> ok
<glatzor> ucordes: it is an obsolete package that helps to migrate from older Ubuntu versions
<mneptok> glatzor: huh?
<glatzor> ucordes: the current kernels detect a multi processor system during boot time
<KenSentMe> I had totem-firefox-plugin installed, after that i installed mozilla-mplayer, but i removed that package. Now the totem plugin doesn't work anymore in firefox. I reinstalled it, but it wont work. Anyone know why>
<mneptok> glatzor: the linux-$arch-smp kernel packages are still necessary. they provide the vector for SMP aware kernel delivery.
<narma> thank you glatzor
<glatzor> mneptok: vector?
<narma> glatzor, I have no /etc/exports file into my ubuntu...
<glatzor> narma: sorry it is /etc/environment
<glatzor> etc exports is for nfs server :)
<glatzor> i have to leave
<mneptok> glatzor: without linux-$arch-smp, what package would SMP users have installed to ensure their kernel updates are SMP aware kernels?
<Arcad3> i have a dumb question who can answer me?
<ikonia> you have to ask it first
<ikonia> before we know who can answer it
<mneptok> or was that the dumb question?
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do you get into your esound and asound configs?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !asound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3> that was the dumb Q
<Sktfeelsdapper> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<Sktfeelsdapper> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Sktfeelsdapper> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> does that stand for obsolete sound system =D
<LookTJ> yes
<Arcad3> how can i  see what files are on a site?
<ikonia> a site ?
<ikonia> like a web site ?
<Arcad3> yes
<narma> can ubuntu use local fr_FR@euro. When I do dpkg-reconfigure locales only UTF8 locales are genreted
<ikonia> errrr how is that anything to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> you can view the source
<ikonia> download the whole site
<ikonia> its up to you
<Arcad3> how
<ikonia> but unless you can gain access to the file system of the site
<ikonia> how what ?
<Arcad3> thats hacking
<ikonia> thats not hacking ???
<Arcad3> how to download the whole site?
<afrosheen> uhm who owns the site in question
<ikonia> you can only download what is in the source code/links
<ikonia> you can't download hidden files
<ikonia> soemthing like wget works fine
<Arcad3> www.example.com/file.tgz
<afrosheen> haha I bet he's trying to leech an entire porn site
<LookTJ> i hate porn
<ikonia> Arcad3 thats not a real site
<LookTJ> nasty stuff
<Arcad3> ican download butn i dont know what the filename is
<ikonia> please give me the name of the site you want
<Arcad3> its an example
<afrosheen> mm hmm
<yango> which frontend do you recommend for copying CD's when gnome's default system creates wrong ISO's?
<Arcad3> www.jeanza.uv.ro
<ikonia> sorry, I don't trust what your asking
<Arcad3> i forgot the password:D
<afrosheen> that gives a 404
<yango> X-CD-Roast seems too audio based, but I'm tryibng to copy a data CD
<ikonia> yango I've been impressed with gnome's nautalius burning
<Arcad3> jeandza.uv.ro
<afrosheen> yango: k3b is a champion of burning
<yango> ikonia, I was too, until now, when the iso it creates is unmountable
<tapas> afrosheen: yep
<ikonia> yango I've never seen that personally
<yango> ikonia, me neither, until 5 minutes ago :-)
<afrosheen> actually I think k3b is the best burning software on any platform, I haven't found anything better
<ikonia> afrosheen others have said that too
<ikonia> I'm not a fan personally
<afrosheen> different strokes
<Shish> speaking of CDs, anyone know how to force one to eject? It looks like there was a burn error, and now it's got half way through mounting and locked up :-/
<ikonia> exactly
<afrosheen> Shish, as root, eject
<afrosheen> if that doesn't work, it's hosed, get a paperclip
* yango launches k3b as we speak
<Arcad3> afrosheen:www.jeandza.uv.ro i want to know how can i view the.tgz files on it
<Arcad3> or others
<ikonia> Arcad3 please be quiet about that
<Shish> "eject" locks up too :P I had thought of the paperclip method, but lack one :-/
<Arcad3> just view them
* yango suggests Shish to go to the nearest paperclip holding neighbor
<ikonia> Arcad3 stop asking
<afrosheen> Arcad3, the engrish on that site is funny
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with unbutu
<LookTJ> lol
<Arcad3> english?
<afrosheen> Arcad3, well, it's not exactly english, so we call it engrish
<afrosheen> i.e. bad translation
<mneptok> "engromana"
<Arcad3> the intro is made from a guy in BE
<afrosheen> like A-1 Lucky Hot Dog Processor Attachment Neon Ultimate
<where> what is the command in bash to format an usb stick?
<mneptok> afrosheen: i bought one of those. i hated the itching, but didn't mind the swelling.
<afrosheen> lol
<afrosheen> that's going on bash.org
<mneptok> oh dear.
<Arcad3> c'mon how an i get my files back?
<afrosheen> well it's about 4 hours past my bedtime, I'm out..and arcad3, I suggest you make a trip to the hosting service and ask for a CD
<ikonia> Arcad3 PLEASE stop asking
<Arcad3> what time is in ur location
<Arcad3> ??
<ikonia> it has nothing to do with unbuntu
<Arcad3> i use ubuntu
<Arcad3> :P
<ikonia> mail the site owner and ask him to refresh your password
<Arcad3> oke thanks
<Arcad3> i'm the owner
<Jax-S179> haha
<ikonia> then login to the site file system
<Arcad3> any HAKERS irc channnels on  freenode?
<Arcad3> or this is the only one?:)
<ikonia> Arcad3 go away
<ikonia> this is not a "hackers" channel
<Jax-S179> i bet he's going to ask someone to hack his password back or something
<Arcad3> man i'm just kidding
<ikonia> he should just be kicked. This channel is busy enough
<mneptok> Arcad3: yes, but you need a union card. which you need to download from a web site.
<Jax-S179> anyway, I've been running ubuntu for 3 weeks now, and I'm very happy I made the switch. anyone here a beta tester?
<Sktfeelsdapper> how do you find your asound.conf files?
<Sktfeelsdapper> or your asoundrc or any of those files?
<mneptok> Sktfeelsdapper: "locate"
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys need help installing mon on edubuntu
<cpk2> might need to updatedb to use locate usefully
<Sktfeelsdapper> nobody knows where these files are?
<ikonia> use find
<mneptok> Sktfeelsdapper: locate is your friend
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> !mono
<Arcad3> wtf
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<BHSPitLappy> locate is my friend. too
<mneptok> (just run updatedb first as root)
<Arcad3> we have ssh scanner in uor repository
<LookTJ> What is point of dosing?
<LookTJ> wasting bandwitch?
<narma> how can I chose the charset encoding of a removable media when it is mounted (or before) ?
<Arcad3> unmount and disable
<nrdb> I am trying to qemu to talk to my LAN, I am using ubuntu as the host, a tap1 interface is being created, the packet counts on it do increase, but I still can't get the guest OS (DSL) to ping anything successfully.
<muxx> hello guys. can I have a little advice ? I am installing latest ubuntu on an Athlon box with AMD chipset (not 64bit !) and having problem with ACPI-allocated I/O regions. none of the adapters work. when I turn acpi=off, it works fine. the BIOS is already latest version. what do I do ? I don't really need ACPI, but being able to power off after shutdown would be great.
<Netslayer> how can i setup ubuntu to run on a raid set for boot? i've tried both nvidia nforce and sil controllers raid bioses onboard, booted live and they don't show up in the partioner. is my only option software linux raid?
<Netslayer> fyi the edgy beta cd sucks at a dell 24" panel.. locks it up unless you kill x before it loads and install nvidia drivers and a proper xorg with modelines.. same issue in dapper sad it was never fixed
<trm> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me if there is a way to install ubuntu without going into the live ubunut screen as I am having problems doing it that way.
<enyc> trm: yes.. you use the 'alternate' cd
<Jax-S179> there's several different live cd's
<enyc> trm: there are some known problems with the "live" installer ('desktop' cd)
<trm> I think i have alternate here somewhere, thanks I will give that a try.
<enyc> trm: also note... the 6.06.1 "point release" cds have some known installer problems fixed that were present in 6.06 original cds
<bertzke> hz there
<bertzke> hy there
<bertzke> i need some help pls
<zappe> what do i write in the REWRITE Conf part to get all outgoing mails look like *@blabla.com ? (in exim)
<bertzke> someone who has some time
<trm> will check if our distributor has 6.06.1 this is the first installation problem ive had and yes its on a HP notebook :)
<bertzke> to explain to me something about ubuntu
<Arcad3> what topic
<Arcad3> ?
<mneptok> trm: you might want to use the alternate CD for additional control of the installation process.
<trm> thanks I found the alternate CD, trying that now
<rBo3Db> is there a way to start dapper installation at boot, without entering the gnome?
<Arcad3> use the alternate cd
<LookTJ> God I'm bored
<rBo3Db> alternate cd, is it advice for me?
<Arcad3> yes
<LookTJ> Hey guys how much is a HP laserprinter?
<LookTJ> I have 40$
<Arcad3> google
<trm> Thanks, alternate CD is installing fine.
<Janchi> Question: I seem to have found the cause of Ubuntu freezing on my iMac Indigo. The culprit seems to be xserver-xorg that replaces xserver-xfree86. There is word around the grapevine that a solution exists, but I can't find it. Anyone heard about it?
<rBo3Db> arcad3: thanks... alternate cd downloadable at usual places, with other cd isos?
<ikonia> xorg shouldn't be a problem
<mneptok> Janchi: Ubuntu ships with the xorg X11, not xfree
<Arcad3> yes
<ikonia> yes what ?
<Arcad3> yes alternate cds downloadable at usual places
<nrdb> I am trying to qemu to talk to my LAN, I am using ubuntu as the host, a tap1 interface is being created, the packet counts on it do increase, but I still can't get the guest OS (DSL) to ping anything successfully. :( there seems to be a problem with with the ARP protocol not going between the guest and the host OS.
<ikonia> nrb you asked the same question about a minute ago
<rBo3Db> arcad3, thanks
<Arcad3> np
<nrdb> ikonia: 15 minutes ago, I have new info to.
<Arcad3> ikonia M or F?
* mneptok sighs
<ikonia> my time stamp says 8 minutes ago
<ikonia> Arcad3 why ?
<Arcad3> in my contry ur nick uses a naighbour  of mine
<Arcad3> a F
<Arcad3> is no joke
<ikonia> I didn't think it was a joke
<Arcad3> she puts c instead of k
<kaffeewoller> hi
<steamR> xchat #Ubuntu | filter 'bullshit' --> returns none
<Arcad3> hola
<kaffeewoller> can one have nautilus partially transparent?
<Arcad3> u can have it how u want it
<Arcad3> i meen
<Arcad3> u can change  it
<kaffeewoller> where can i adjust transparency?
<kedde> Does anybody know a C++ example or code for API to wireless networking?
<pilou> is there a way to install not UTF8 locales into ubuntu ?
<mneptok> kaffeewoller: you'll need a compositing manager and other sundries for a transparent GNOME
<spocky> hi
<mneptok> kaffeewoller: it is not straightforward, and should not be attempted unless you know a bit about X11.
<Arcad3> try gnome look
<kaffeewoller> mneptok: no, i dont know too much about x. thanks
<kaffeewoller> Arcad3: i did
<Arcad3> why u want gnome transparent?
<kaffeewoller> i just wondered whether there is some button or slider or value in the configuration manager...
<mneptok> kaffeewoller: as AIGLX and FGLX and others get more mature this stuff will become less of an issue.
<Arcad3> it isnt
<Janchi> mneptok, exactly. On the iMac xorg freezes. I found that out while installing Debian Sarge. Sarge still uses xfree, but when upgrading to Sid it froze like Ubuntu. xserver-xorg seems to be the culprit
<kaffeewoller> mneptok: i believe that, ubuntu is developing fast
<ikonia> thats a poor way to diagnose the problem
<mneptok> Janchi: are these clean installs, or aer you trying to overwite one X11 implementation with another and expecting no problems? ;)
<kaffeewoller> i just wondered, because having panels or the terminal transparent is possible by now
<kaffeewoller> why not nautilus, too?
<ucordes> how can i scroll up and down in command line mode?
<ikonia> page up / down
<ucordes> ikonia: doesn't work
<gandolfthewizard> gm all
<ikonia> ucordes what terminal are you using
<bionoid> ucordes: shift+pgup/pgdown then?
<ucordes> no terminal. i'm in rescue mode or whatever it is called
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help in installing a plug in for firefox
<Janchi> mneptok, Ubuntu Dapper on the iMac was a clean install. Sarge was a clean install, from Sarge to Sid was an upgrade
<Arcad3> ucordes why r u in rescue mode?
<Arcad3> ur x failed?
<cpk2> ucordes: hold shift while pressing page up and page down
<ucordes> Arcad3: my xserver won't start
<cpk2> oops bionoid beat me to it
<Arcad3> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help me in installing the flash player plug in in fire fox
<ucordes> bionoid: that's all i ever wanted :-) thanks
<Arcad3> good luck
<ucordes> Arcad3: thanks
<ucordes> ^^
<Arcad3> np
<Sktfeelsdapper> Where are these /etc/asound files i keep seeing?
<ucordes> the command line is a nice thing. and i didn't know that there was a text based irc
<Sktfeelsdapper> I'm not seeing them at all.
<ucordes> i found it out by accident
<Arcad3> ucordes let me guess
<Sktfeelsdapper> i didn't like that console based irc
<Arcad3> u had installed nvidia driver?
<rBo3Db> in drake release notes, i see the min ram requirement of 256MB... using an alternate cd and installing windowmaker instead of gnome, will the min ram requirement will be that of windowmaker?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !asound
<Arcad3> and the x failed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> !esound
<ubotu> esound: Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.36-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Sktfeelsdapper> !etc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> Arcad3: you lost by a 49% chance :P i got ati
<Netslayer> can someone assist me with dmraid? it's detecting my nvidia stripe (dmraid -r) but nothing appears in /dev/mapper/... any ideas?
<skar_> hi, how do i make gnome-terminal treat "alt+uparrow" to scroll up by a single line?
<Sktfeelsdapper> i'm trying to find these asoundrc thing so i can figure it.
<ucordes> and the driver was unusuable after i switched from 386 to K7
<ucordes> but ill try out the reconfigure now
<Sktfeelsdapper> ANd I can't find it anywhere, and it's driving me crazy because i've been to it before.
<Sktfeelsdapper> Just the other day.
<Arcad3> u shold read a viki before install
<Arcad3> about ati
<gandolfthewizard> i needto install a plug in for firefox any help
<ucordes> Arcad3: is there a text based browser?
<noner> Hello, is there a way to view list of handy commands in Ubuntu?
<Sktfeelsdapper> anybody asound config?
<Parama> ucordes: lynx
<Arcad3> yes
<Arcad3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<pilou> ucordes, elinks or w3m are much more friendly
<ucordes> pilou: which one of those is your favourite?
<noner> I got an error message did you just see my post?
<pilou> I use elinks since I knew about w3m after ;)
<Arcad3> ucordes in the x configuration  at the display driver hoose the default
<Parama> noner: yes
<rBo3Db> is 256MB min ram requirement in drake related to gnome? if i replace gnome with another WM, may that req. reduce?
<Parama> noner: but handy commands is not very specific
<Parama> what do you want to do?
<noner> Parama: some way to view the commands commonly used in Ubuntu?
<Arcad3> can someone donate me a mainboard?
<Arcad3> :)
<pilou> is it possible for ubuntu to deals with non UTF8 encoding files ?
<rBo3Db> i want to install drake on a machine with 128MB ram, 500 MHz cpu
<pilou> I can't find non UTF8 locales :(
<Parama> noner: but again 'commonly' is a hard one to categorize
<trm> Arcad3, I have a spare 286 board ure welcome to have.
<ucordes> Arcad3: sudo apt-get install bunch-of-free-mainboards
<Parama> it's really hard, so sorry
<Arcad3> =))
<Parama> help
<Janchi> mneptok, one of the solutions that was suggested was not to use the FBDev option. I was curious whether someone had experience with it.
<noner> Parama: Ubuntu's help doesn't list them somewhere?
<Parama> help  - would give you a list
<Parama> not that i know of
<trm> is automatics still usable/advisable with ubuntu 6 ?
<mneptok> Janchi: the solution is to abandon the deprecated XFree86 for X.org ;)
<gandolfthewizard> can't find the package
<kedde>  Does anybody know a C++ example code or API to wireless networking on Linux?
<tripppy> should i ask here about GRUB boot errors when installing Ubuntu?
<trm> anyone know if automatics still usable/advisable with ubuntu 6 ? Or is there an alternative
<ic56> noner: the Debian reference manual has list of commands in one of its chapters. Ubuntu is based on Debian so this is a good list.  Hang on while I lookup a URL.
<Janchi> mneptok, sorry but that is exactly what is causing the problem on the iMac. X.org is freezing, not xfree86
<ucordes> few finnaly got the xserver back.
<noner> ic56: please do
<Arcad3> gando....: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Arcad3> good
<mneptok> Janchi: probably because you have old bits of XFree lying around
<gandolfthewizard> i really apreciate this help guys i am new to linux but i am learning
<Arcad3> is nothing
<Arcad3> gando
<Arcad3> search it on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Arcad3> and install manualy
<Arcad3> if doesnt work
<ucordes> how does one call the things that come up on <ctrl><alt><F1>-<F6> ?
<gandolfthewizard> i tried to install i manually but it said that i did not have permission to do that
<mneptok> gandolfthewizard: what are you trying to install?
<gandolfthewizard> flash player
<trm> ok let me ask this a different way, I need to do many new installations with the least amount of manual labour/manual configuration but I still need all the basic plugins/applications installed. Are there any utilities I can use to automate some of the basic tasks ?
<Janchi> mneptok, how is that possible with a clean install of Dapper?
<Arcad3> for firefox
<gandolfthewizard> yes for firefox
<mneptok> gandolfthewizard: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, ... ?
<gandolfthewizard> ubuntu
<mneptok> gandolfthewizard: open Synaptic Package Manager. enable the Universe and Multiverse repositiories. reload package info. then install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<Arcad3> gandolfthewizard i gave u the 2 links
<mneptok> Janchi: it is possible because you probably did not reformat the partition on which Linux lives.
<gandolfthewizard> how do i do that
<ic56> noner: here it is. Install the reference manual: apt-get install debian-reference-common debian-reference-en   Then point your browser to file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/reference/ch-tutorial.en.html
<Arcad3> first do the one with repositories
<mneptok> gandolfthewizard: try it first. it's easy.
<Arcad3> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories  then http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<trm> no response, dissappointing.
<Arcad3> just tipe the given commands in u console
<mneptok> trm: look into Ubuntu preseeding
<Arcad3> *ur
<ikonia> trm not sure I understood your question
<Janchi> mneptop, he he, got you there. I installed it on an iMac. A complete reformat of the harddrive was needed in order to make that happen.
<noner> ic56: Thanks for your help. Can I get the downloadbale link for Windows? I am searching, If you have the link at hand pls give but dont bother abt it.
<ic56> noner: let me see
<Arcad3> noner i give windows
<Arcad3> sp3
<ucordes> is there a command line icq?
<Arcad3> with 6000 trojans installed
<mneptok> Janchi: x.org works perfectly well on PPC. i have installed it countless times on Apple hardware. x.org itself is not the problem.
<trm> ikonia, I need to install ubuntu on about 30 workstations, but i need them fully functional with plugins and configuration, I am looking for a utility (same as what automatics did) to assist me in all these installations.
<ikonia> ucordes there is but I can't remember the name
<mneptok> ucordes: bitlbee
<VladimirBG> hi, can anyone help with an adsl modem issue?
<ikonia> trm kickstart with the debian installer and some scripting in the post install section
<Arcad3> trm u need the dvd
<ikonia> or a network install
<Arcad3> or use knoppix 5.0
<mneptok> trm: what you want is a combination of preseeding and apt-cache.
<Arcad3> better use knoppix
<ikonia> nah, kickstart will do most of it, then some post-install scripts will tidy up
<tripppy> i've just installed ubuntu onto hdd4 with a extented partiton for swap. i ran live cd, installed, rebooted and got a GRUB error.
<Arcad3> it has it all codecs wine ...
<cpk2> you can add your own plugins onto the install iso
<Janchi> mneptop, I know. That is what makes it frustrating to attempt any solution. People who have the problem (a minority) also report it is erratic and not constant.
<uwjames> and another newbie enters the room (that would be me).. wouldn't you know it, my sound card doesn't work
<trm> all sounds pretty greek unfortunately, is kickstart an application ?
<LookTJ> how do i change spaslh screen?
<ikonia> LookTJ .splash or the splash screen config tool
<ikonia> trm its an automated install process
<Arcad3> or leave it like that
<noner> ic56: got it
<stu_> could someone look at this for me please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25481/
<trm> ikonia, its only on the DVD ?
<gandolfthewizard> ty guys
<ic56> noner: cool. ttyl
<LookTJ> ok
<ikonia> no its available in the repo
<noner> ic56: here http://packages.debian.org/stable/doc/debian-reference-common
<trm> ikonia, ok let me dig around some, thanks
<VladimirBG> I use us robotics sureconnect adsl modem, and I can't figureout how to enable it. It's connected trough ethernet..
<uwjames> so would anyone happen to know how I can get my on-board sound card to work? (apollo super acpi)
<mneptok> VladimirBG: there should be no configuration necessary. do you use PPPoE?
<VladimirBG> mneptok, yes, but it requires to input username and password
<VladimirBG> mneptok, under fedora I use xdsl template with eth0
<pip> hello,I can not restart my X windows with <Ctrl>+<Alt>+<Backspace>,how to fix it ?
<cpk2> trm: I believe there is also a tool that lets you add things onto the iso so you wouldnt have to apt-get and stuff after it installs
<mneptok> VladimirBG: /usr/sbin/pppoeconf
<noner> What do you think of downloading ubuntu via emule? Mine is an older version.
<VladimirBG> mneptok, that's all?
<mneptok> noner: why not just use BitTorrent?
<mneptok> VladimirBG: da
<VladimirBG> mneptok, thanks
<pip> any ideas ?
<mneptok> VladimirBG: pahjulstah
<noner> mneptok: that would be safer?
<LookTJ> I believe Ubuntu support is greater than Windows support :P
<mneptok> noner: safer and faster
<mneptok> LookTJ: e-mail that thought to Mark Shuttleworth, please :)
<amarillion> Hello, how do I find out which package provides libxpcom.so?
<noner> mneptok: I will look for torrent file then, thanks
<LookTJ> who's he?
<mneptok> noner: there are .torrents on the official mirror sites. we officially distribute *Ubuntu via BT.
<noner> mneptok: I see
<noner> mneptok: familiar with OReilly Ubuntu Hacks Tips and Tools for Exploring Using and Tuning Linux.chm?
<rBo3Db> if i boot from a live cd into gnome (drake), then switch to a terminal, is there a way to launch the installer?
<noner> mneptok: is it good?
<mneptok> noner: haven't read it
<mneptok> noner: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/  <--- scroll down for the complete list, including torrents
<marlon> hey hey
<Arcad3> .
<Arcad3> can someone see what im tiping?
<mneptok> no.
<marlon> i can:D
<Arcad3> my iternet connecction is bad
<LookTJ> edgy released at end of month right?
<LookTJ> octcober 26th?
<marlon> when i shutdown .. i just get coloured squares and the ubuntu shutdown sound plays over and over.. ( basically box freezes) any ideas anyone?
<rBo3Db> uh, is drake installer _supposed_ to be launched from gui, not cli?
<cpk2> rBo3Db: yup, unless you get the alternate install
<rBo3Db> cpk2... thanks... yeah, again that alternate
<ucordes> after i changed my kernel from linux-386 to linux-k7 and reinstalled the ati driver from www.ati.com my login screen disappeared. i only can start x with startx. how can i get it back`?
<Arcad3> what download speeds do you have?i want to compare with mine
<marlon> 1.5mb /s :D
<LookTJ> I'm the only active member of my family using Ubuntu Linux :'(
<gandolfthewizard> ty guys for the help i really appreciate it
<danthemantis> how can i restore grub after windows got rid of it?
<marlon> rofl you guys have even bigger problesm than me
<LookTJ> where's the offtopic ubuntu channel?
<Arcad3> i have 16K/s
<marlon> lol thas slow mate:D
<rBo3Db> ~8 kB, at a post office
<marlon> i got a 10mbit line though
<Arcad3> LAN internet connection
<Arcad3> what ur bill?
<Arcad3> 14$ is mine
<mneptok> ucordes: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<ucordes> marlon do you want to donate my half of your bandwith?
<rBo3Db> 1$/hour
<marlon> hehe
<LookTJ> I have comcast, comcast ftw!
<danthemantis> anyone able to help me with that grub issue?
<ucordes> mneptok: allready tried. won't get my my login screen back.
<marlon> i got a download limit of 10gb a month
<CalculusA> Hello
<marlon> so anyone got anyidea.. about my coloured squares problem in shutdown?
<Arcad3> danthemantis: u are in Win$ now?
<danthemantis> Arcad3 yeah
<ucordes> how can i look for a phrease in irc?
<ucordes> prhase
<Werdna> hello, is it possible to mount an ISO FILE without dd'ing it to disk? mount file mountpoint -t iso9660 gives mountpoint is not a block device. try -o loop? Mounting with -o loop gives wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage
<Arcad3> u have the Ubuntu cd?
<ucordes> danthemantis: that'S ugly
<Arcad3> "!find wethever
<danthemantis> Arcad3 yeah
<ucordes> !find squares
<ubotu> File squares found in libvips-tools, xscreensaver-data
<CalculusA> could someone tell me how to start a process in rc.local that binds itself to a console (i.e tty1)
<Arcad3> reinstall ubuntu..
<ucordes> lol
<danthemantis> ugh
<Arcad3> otherwise use Knoppix Live cd to fix grub
<danthemantis> i have a knoppix live cd but its sooooo slow
<ucordes> danthemantis: you don't need to reinstall if it's only about your grub!
<danthemantis> i know
<danthemantis> thats why i 'ugh'd
<danthemantis> i thought he was gonna help me
<danthemantis> ;\
<Arcad3> u need the console of knoppix
<Arcad3> that isnt slow
<ucordes> danthemais: :-) right... you should try the automated grub rescue disc
<LookTJ> what is your problem danthemantis?
<danthemantis> will it go on a cd?
<danthemantis> i never baught a floppy drive
<danthemantis> :|
<ucordes> danthemantis: sure thats why it is the rescue DISC
<LookTJ> what problem about grub?
<ucordes> danthematnis: me n'either
<danthemantis> LookTJ installed windows
<danthemantis> ill look up that rescue disc
<ucordes> danthemantis: grub rescue disc saved my ass once and it will save yours too. trust my it
<ucordes> is a fine thing
<ucordes> tell me if you found something...
<LookTJ> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jax-S179> hey guys
<LookTJ> pointed at ucordes
<ucordes> how can i copy and paste in command line?
<Arcad3> hi'
<Jax-S179> edit->paste
<LookTJ> highlight it
<Jax-S179> oh wait, I'm thinking of the terminal
<danthemantis> middle mouse button
<danthemantis> will paste
<danthemantis> just highlight text
<danthemantis> to copy
<ucordes> no man i'm in command line
<danthemantis> you dont have moused setup
<Jax-S179> yea command line is different from terminal
<danthemantis> ?
<LookTJ> write it down on paper
<LookTJ> :|
<danthemantis> cant find anything about this grub disc, at least nothing useful FROM windows
<ucordes> LookTJ: i am ways too lazy to write down a URL with about 40 characters to a piece of paper
<marlon> isnt everyone lool
<marlon> gnome-session is not neccsary pacakge?
<LookTJ> then memize it
<LookTJ> :S
<Arcad3> i have a question
<THX-1138> danthemantis: Are you looking for a way to use ntloader in place of grub?
<LookTJ> memorize*
<ucordes> LookTJ what does that mean, memize?
<LookTJ> grr i can
<ucordes> oh ok
<danthemantis> no id like to reload grub
<THX-1138> Hello ubuntutuans
<ucordes> you are a funny buddy, LookTJ
<ucordes> really
<LookTJ> can't get my words right
<Arcad3> i u spend most of the time to repair Ubuntu...when u gonna use it?:))
<danthemantis> ill use it as soon as i get back into it
<benjamin> hey, i gat a little network question: what is running on port 23201? seems that my box uses the upnp func of my router while it shouldnt :( ?
<LookTJ> I deleted my windows partition :D
<THX-1138> Arcad3 - The DVD loads faster. - works for me.
<danthemantis> i thought i could just load the cd & select the option that says install grub
<danthemantis> but i was wrong
<LookTJ> never going back to microsoft again
<danthemantis> it wants me to partition first
<THX-1138> grub-install ?
* benjamin never again either
<danthemantis> can i do that from knoppix?
<Arcad3> if u have a major problem REINSTALL its the solution
<Arcad3> it takes only 15min
<netG> test
<THX-1138> the text install "alternate install" cd - the DVD has all three options included. live, text, OEM
<danthemantis> arcad3 no
<Arcad3> and another 15 to brack it back
<marlon>  cu guys later
<danthemantis> because i only have a breezy cd
<benjamin> netG: it works ;)
<danthemantis> so install breezy
<danthemantis> then install updates
<danthemantis> etc etc
<ikonia> why does everyone keep asking about knoppix in here ?
<danthemantis> ikonia im trying to restore my access to ubuntu
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<THX-1138> Any help?
<danthemantis> ill see
<LookTJ> I'm gonna need a good cd burning software for edgy release in about 24 days
<LookTJ> ;)
<lalala> nee
<lalala> sorry
<LookTJ> lol
<LookTJ> funny name
<danthemantis> ahhh shit
<danthemantis> i been typing 'linux rescue'
<danthemantis> trying to get that optiob
<danthemantis> option
<LookTJ> !language > danthemantis
<klick> Hey all, I had a rotate script which figured out which xrandr setting your screen was in, then it would toggle it clockwise each time you ran it, but for the life of me i can't find it, does anyone know where I can find this at?
<danthemantis> sorry
<LookTJ> :)
<LookTJ> it's ok
<THX-1138> I got tired of Windows overwriting grub. made a disk image of that partition - takes less than 15 mins to install a full patched and ready to go vers. - CD copy protection keeps windows on my machine.
<LookTJ> i hate ati video cards
<khaije1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LookTJ> I like Nvidia cards
<LookTJ> :|
<muxx> hello guys. can I have a little advice ? I am installing latest ubuntu on an Athlon box with AMD chipset (not 64bit !) and having problem with ACPI-allocated I/O regions. none of the adapters work. when I turn acpi=off, it works fine. the BIOS is already latest version. what do I do ? I don't really need ACPI, but being able to power off after shutdown would be great.
<Arcad3> ati sucks:P
<khaije1> hmm... i was expecting something more derogatory...
<grayscale> im trying to do some data recovery using the ubuntu livecd and im having problems mounting the drives installed in my pc, can anyone help me out?
<LookTJ> yea i have a ati raedom 9000
<Arcad3> grayscale
<Arcad3> u have windows installed?
<LookTJ> Nvidia more stable and has best picture
<THX-1138> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<LookTJ> me? no
<THX-1138> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<grayscale> yeah XP is installed the PC im trying to recover
<Arcad3> it is a software
<whazilla> hey
<grayscale> so all the HD's are NTFS, 2 SATA, 1 IDE
<Arcad3> that an view and extract files from linux partitions
<whazilla> how i force my ifconfig to take an ip number ?
<THX-1138> disk imaging is the best thing since sliced bread.
<whazilla> it won't atm
<LookTJ> i had setup dual boot before having to overwrite windows's bootloader
<grayscale> when i go the computer browser, and click a device, it says its cant mount it with the message, "error: device /dev/hda1 is not mountable  error: could not execute pmount"
<THX-1138>   ifconfig [-v]  interface [aftype]  options | address
<LookTJ> wow im going offtopic
<LookTJ> :|
<MDCore> hey guys. I'm trying to put a symlink in my public_html but it ain't working. Any ideas?
<Sktfeelsdapper> where are my deb packages suppose to go?
<usysadmin> hi
<Arcad3> grayscale:http://easylinux.info/uploads/explore2fs-1.07.zip
<Sktfeelsdapper> because i think they are going into the wrong place.
<Sktfeelsdapper> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<SEN-5421> anyone here use skype with a bluetooth headset?
<THX-1138> !dcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sktfeelsdapper> !dbus-1
<ikonia> dcops dead baby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus-1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<whazilla> THX-1138 like in windows i do ipconfig /renew
<Sktfeelsdapper> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<THX-1138> Sktfeelsdapper: Thanks - You just solved an earlier problem.
<whazilla> what 's the linux opposite ?
<Jax-S179> windows?
<usysadmin> I have a problem! I'm running dapper drake 2.6.15-27 on a IBM machine and it spontanously restart!
<THX-1138> whazilla - sudo ifconfig -a  ??
<usysadmin> please help
<whazilla> thkx
<SEN-5421> anyone here use skype with a bluetooth headset?
<ikonia> what sort of restarts
<usysadmin> It restarts a few times a day
<ikonia> crashes
<ikonia> hardware reset
<ikonia> etc
<usysadmin> like hardware reset
<usysadmin> yes
<whazilla> it doesn't renew
<whazilla> :$
<whazilla> i wanne force it to take an ip
<ikonia> so  no error, no crash, no anything. Just black screen then a bootup
<whazilla> it won't
<THX-1138> whazilla - would release then renew work?
<usysadmin> ikonia, excacly
<usysadmin> ikonia, nothing in klog, syslog
<ikonia> mostlkley a hardware error then
<ikonia> or hardware incompatability
<usysadmin> like RAM?
<whazilla> release and renew says option not recognized
<ikonia> like a hardware error
<THX-1138> ikonia - did you switch monitors. - i have seen it do that.
<usysadmin> ok, I'll look into that, thanks
<LookTJ> whzilla: why do you wanna renew your interenl IP
<ikonia> THX-1138 pardon ?
<whazilla> yah i got no ip :$
<THX-1138> ikonia - black screen on boot up.
<ikonia> I'm not having any problems. Someone else was having hardware resets
<Parama> my console show the login prompt before all service are loaded
<Parama> anybody know why?
<hastesaver> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hastesaver> oops
<THX-1138> whazilla - sudo ifconfig -a    or easier use the tools included on the administration menu.
<hastesaver> btw, how does one start mplayer from a point later in the file?
<whitedeth> haha, I found an excellent solution to my flash player problem :D
<LookTJ> copy the output of ifconfig
<LookTJ> on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<whitedeth> running Firefox via Wine with FP9 :D
<hastesaver> whitedeth, what's it?
<whazilla> THX-1138 tool don't work with deactivate reactivate i still don't get an ip :$
<LookTJ> and give us the link
<hastesaver> whitedeth, ugh :-)
<THX-1138> hatesaver - Audacity" sound editor?
<whitedeth> now not only do I have Flashplayer 9, it's full speed, and it doesnt crash at all.
<whitedeth> it's awesome!
<hastesaver> THX-1138, thanks, but I want to know how to do it in mplayer :-)
<LookTJ> how do i install flashplayer 9?
<whitedeth> LookT: You have to do it through wine for wine emulated FireFox.
<LookTJ> flashplayer 9 is out for linux
<LookTJ> -_-
<whitedeth> no
<THX-1138> whazilla - check dhcp settings. and then check if the modules are installed for your hardware?  sudo lsmod
<amarillion> how do I find out which package provides libxpcom.so?
<LookTJ> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<LookTJ> yes
<amarillion> Or, how do I find out which package contains any file, for that matteR?
<LookTJ> never mind
<LookTJ> sorry
<whitedeth> ...
<LookTJ> i hate wine
<whitedeth> lol
<whitedeth> LookT why?
<whitedeth> working fine here
<whitedeth> perfect, infact.
<THX-1138> LokTJ - yep - shaders for games would be nice.
<jomino> hello
<LookTJ> -_- quit spelling my Nick wrong
<whitedeth> lol
<edgy> amarillion: dpkg -S I guess
<amarillion> Yes, but that only works if you have the package installed
<amarillion> I guess I could install ALL packages and then do that
<hastesaver> whitedeth, use <TAB> (if you're using xchat, or some good chat client; not gaim or something!)
<THX-1138> LookTJ: Okay, on one condition you get to spell mine wrong once. - grin
<LookTJ> THX-1138: Whatever lol
<whitedeth> hastesaver: Tab for what?
<LookTJ> I've forgiven you also
<hastesaver> whitedeth, for nick completion. you only have to type loo<TAB> :)
<Jax-S179> hey can I ask you guys something about the applications list?
<whitedeth> oh
<whitedeth> nice.
* CheekyBoinc is away: Ping - Pong
<whitedeth> funnily enough im in konversation.
<Jax-S179> when I click on the tab on the upper right, to check out the new programs I installed sometimes the new ones aren't there
<whitedeth> I HATE xchat.
<CheekyBoinc> I Love xchat :)
<LookTJ> I love xchat
<CheekyBoinc> ^^
<whitedeth> konversation is so much easier
<LookTJ> lol hate gaim for irc
<whitedeth> and user friendly
<LookTJ> lol
<whitedeth> I hate ChatZilla for IRC :|
<LookTJ> me too
<muxx> guys, I any suggestions regarding ACPI problem ?
<daurnimator> i hate gaim, chatzilla, xchat & irssi
<THX-1138> Jax-S179 - yes, and it ewould be nice if you didn't have to check for the app name to run it once from the command line to configure it. to bee seen by the menu.
<daurnimator> for *nix, i've liked kvirc
<markrian> What about xchat-gnome?
<whitedeth> I agree with daurnimator.
<whitedeth> Konversation is THE best.
<grayscale> can someone help me mount some NTFS drives in linux? im trying to recover some data on some hd's
<whazilla> THX-1138 i can ping my router but can't go to the router webpage ... what does that tell u ?
<LookTJ> whitedeth: do "sudo aptitude install konversation
<daurnimator> whazilla: your html parser is broken ;)
<LookTJ> "
<grayscale> my windows installation went to shit and im using the ubuntu livecd to get access to the computer, but i cant mount the NTFS drives
<whitedeth> LookTJ: why?
<grayscale> when i go the computer browser, and click a device, it says its cant mount it with the message, "error: device /dev/hda1 is not mountable  error: could not execute pmount"
<THX-1138> grayscale - chroot ?? the partion first to change owership?
<LookTJ> whitedeth: installs konversation
<whitedeth> LookTJ: I'm using it right now...?
<LookTJ> oh
<whitedeth> lol
<LookTJ> lol sorry
<grayscale> THX-1138, what do you mean? im kind of a linux newbie :(
<daurnimator> uh
<daurnimator> um
<LookTJ> didn't know
<daurnimator> why is this happening?:
<daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:/srv/neuros-osd-rootfs$ sudo rm -rf *.*
<daurnimator> daurnimator@desktop:/srv/neuros-osd-rootfs$ ls
<THX-1138> whazilla - if you use the ipaddress in your browser you can access it? - is your router looking for a setup disk with access to activex controls. my old router could only be configured on windows.
<LookTJ> whitedeth: I'm gnome
<markrian> grayscale: there should be a Disks applet in the Administration menu
<whitedeth> daurnimator: Use the pastebin?
<daurnimator> bin  boot  dev  etc  lib  linuxrc  mnt  proc  root  sbin  tmp  usr  var
<markrian> From there you can mount the partition
<THX-1138> !mount > grayscale
<daurnimator> whitedeth: only 3 lines - pastebin for 5+
<whitedeth> oh, thought there was more
<THX-1138> !grub > graysacale
<markrian> !mount > markrian
<whazilla> THX-1138 the router is configured
<whazilla> i'm on diff pc here and online
<daurnimator> so, uh
<grayscale> ok im in the disks manager now
<daurnimator> why didn't the stuff get deleted?
<hastesaver> whitedeth, what can possibly be *not* userfriendly in an IRC client?
<LookTJ> whazilla: disable WEP?
<THX-1138> whazilla - I am miffed.
<LookTJ> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daurnimator> hastesaver: commandline interface
<hastesaver> whitedeth, "IRC is just multiplayer notepad", after all; no great requirements :-)
<whitedeth> quoting bash? :P
<THX-1138> hastesaver - irssi
<whitedeth> hastesaver: Maybe I got the wrong version of xchat...but...the one I had didnt even show a userlist on the right side, it was a button. Lame. It was a pain to configure it to show +v and +o and all of that.
<whitedeth> too much hassle.
<whitedeth> noy mt thing.
<whazilla> miffed what's that ?
<whitedeth> *not my thing
<qiv> hi ... does anyone know about saving data from a formated ext3 partition? :)
<hastesaver> daurnimator, xchat is not a commandline app... but I've used ircii too :)
<THX-1138> whitedeth - gnome-xchat or xchat gnome - yep. no spell checking configured by default either.
<hastesaver> whitedeth, oh, xchat-gnome (which comes by default with Ubuntu, I guess) is not xchat (this is probably the topic in #xchat, I don't know :-)
<whitedeth> oh heh
<hastesaver> THX-1138, does anyone care about spell-checking on IRC? I wish
<rob> xchat has spell checking?
<daurnimator> hastesaver: xchat is just too bare... i don't like reading from notepad for serveral hours
<Jax-S179> gaim does
<Jax-S179> I'm using it now
<THX-1138> hastesaver LookTJ - does
<whitedeth> does Konversation have spell check?
<hastesaver> whitedeth, lol, you're using it :-)
<grayscale> using the browse button in the disks manager, it says i dont have the proper permissions to look at any of my HD partitons
<rob> well, my xchat has spell check via a perl script :)
<whitedeth> hastesaver: im lazy.
<whitedeth> :P
<whitedeth> someone install it and check for me? :P
<whitedeth> hahaha
<LookTJ> on Konversation
<LookTJ> :)
<whitedeth> wow. Cool. This is a nice feature.
<whitedeth> a "remember line".
<whitedeth> it puts a thick line through the convo to help me remember that point in the convo.
<hastesaver> daurnimator, really? What's not bare on konversation? (I can't try it; not installed here)
<Sktfeelsdapper> where do i send debs to be downloaded?
<hastesaver> whitedeth, xchat does that too
<daurnimator> i don't know konversation
<daurnimator> i use kvirc
<hastesaver> whitedeth, it does that automatically whenever you switch channels
<Sktfeelsdapper> anybody?
<Sktfeelsdapper> Debs?
<whitedeth> hastesaver: xhchat probably copied it from Konversation :P
<hastesaver> daurnimator, kvirc not installed here either; tell me about it :-)
<daurnimator> uh
<Sktfeelsdapper> Where do I send a deb to be downloaded properly? Because I can't find them on my apt-get
<daurnimator> install it yourself
<daurnimator> sudo apt-get install kvirc
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, what deb do you want?
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<erUSUL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Sktfeelsdapper> well in order to compile last-exit
<rob> dpkg -d packagename.deb
<THX-1138> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<rob> that will install a local deb
<hastesaver> daurnimator, I use Ubuntu at home; I'm somewhere else, running Debian, without root :)
<Sktfeelsdapper> but will it go to the right place?
<Sktfeelsdapper> if i use dpkg -d?
<Sktfeelsdapper> or do i have to do something else in order to get it to go right?
<rob> s//-d//-i
<grayscale> THX-1138, the drives are mounted np and when I click the Browse button in the Partitions tab, i get an error stating I dont have the proper permissions to view the partition
<Sktfeelsdapper> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, it's usually not a good idea to compile anything, unless you're sure it's not there in any repo (or it's a program you wrote ;-))
<Sktfeelsdapper> I can't find it in the repos
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, ok, so dpkg -i will install the .deb
<Sktfeelsdapper> it's a dbus-1 package i need to make last-exit-3 work.
<Sktfeelsdapper> it will for sure or will i have to go into synaptic blah blah?
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, at least, there is no other way to do it :-)
<Sktfeelsdapper> but will it install it for real?
<LookTJ> xchat doesn't blink like Konversation does
<Sktfeelsdapper> or do i have to go into synaptic and mark it?
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, try it and see. It's the only way to install a .deb, so ....
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, it won't appear in synaptic
<Sktfeelsdapper> then how will i know if it's installed?
<unfknblvbl> !bitorrent
<unfknblvbl> !torrent
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, synaptic is for managing/downloading/installing the packages that *are* in the repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<THX-1138> grayscale - I don't know. check users and see if you r user has permissions for the /dev group???
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, dpkg -i will exit without printing any errors :-)
<hastesaver> LookTJ, what blinking? for what? when?
<LookTJ> when a new message is in
<LookTJ> when i'm looking on different window like firefox
<whazilla> THX-1138 maybe dns trouble ?
<hastesaver> LookTJ, oh, you can set that -- whether you want it to blink only for messages to you, or for all messages
<LookTJ> oh
<LookTJ> I uninstalled XChat anyways
<hastesaver> LookTJ, yeah, anyway, it doesn't really matter :-)
<grayscale> thank you anyway, im going to bed, i cant even see straight
<grayscale> :o
<LookTJ> haha
<Sktfeelsdapper> Well last exit is looking for a certain 2 packages.
<Sktfeelsdapper> That aren't in the repos.
<Sktfeelsdapper> dbus-1
<unfknblvbl> how do i figure out what port Bittorrent uses ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> and dbus-glib something or other.
<THX-1138> whazilla - possibly, can you see if dhcp is enabled. - still puzzled why you cant use you browser to see your router. - wrong port?
<Sktfeelsdapper> And they don't show up in the repos.
<cpk2> unfknblvbl: normally oyu tell it
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, what's last exit, BTW?
<Sktfeelsdapper> a last fm alike.
<unfknblvbl> cpk2: how ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> since i can't get stupid last fm to work.
<unfknblvbl> i'm using the stadard bittorrent package for ubuntu
<unfknblvbl> *standard
<hastesaver> unfknblvbl, it's probably 6881
<whazilla> THX-1138 wrong DNS
<THX-1138> whazilla - okay.
<THX-1138> unfknblvbl: netstat ?
<micael_> hello
<LookTJ> Hi
<THX-1138> Hi mical
<unfknblvbl> i try
<Sktfeelsdapper> But i can't get this to work if i can't even compile it!
<micael_> i have just installed Ubuntu 6.06
<THX-1138> LookTJ - I did it again - sry micael
<micael_> np THX
<whazilla> THX-1138 how i force a gateway ... it don't wanne take ethO as gateway :$
<micael_> i have some question
<LookTJ> THX-1138, we're not perfect at all :P
<THX-1138> whazilla - ifconfig
<hastesaver> Sktfeelsdapper, why doesn't last.fm work?
<LookTJ> I don't like GIMP
<micael_> when i start a dvd totem is starting but it dont play the dvd so i did install kaffine
<hastesaver> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<micael_> how do i do so kaffine start when i insert a dvd and not totem
<LookTJ> use mplayer
<hastesaver> micael_, does kaffine play DVDs?
<LookTJ> or something
<hastesaver> micael_, I mean, have you got DVD playback working?
<micael_> yes kaffine plays dvd
<THX-1138> whazilla - i usually install firestarter firewall easy, graphical. - else take the plunge iftab, iptables etc
<LookTJ> I have firestarter
<Jax-S179> can anyone help me real quick? I installed some applications from the add/remove list and now I can't find them. I checked under the application menu and it's submenu's but no luck
<THX-1138> micael - right click on the file you want opened and the next time there will be an option to open that type with yuor favorite application.
<LookTJ> im confused
<LookTJ> Astroman: stop
<LookTJ> lmao
<THX-1138> mistaED - gee, the text suddenly got all fuzzy looking. what is that MistaED?
<LookTJ> lol
<micael_> ok thanks all for your help
<LookTJ> xerxes=xerxas?
<LookTJ> :S
<THX-1138> micael - Windows users - linux community come back spend some time share what you know.
<MistaED> :O?
<THX-1138> MistED - nvm - Welcome to #ubuntu
<MistaED> hehe, cheers
<nmbooker> Jax-S179: Open a terminal and type killall -HUP gnome-panel
<HabaKKuk> Hello guys
<Jax-S179> thank you nmbooker
<LookTJ> lol third mistake i seen, THX-1138
<Jax-S179> I'll try that now
<nmbooker> let me know if it works
<LookTJ> you humor me
<THX-1138> LookTJ - lol - I guess the liquid paper on screen isn't helping?
<bionoid> Eek. Management wants me to create a "cyber-cae"  in which client computers require authentication to access the internet, and detailed reports on what users accessed what websites at what time. Anyone familiar with an existing solution for such privacy-invasion?
<THX-1138> "White-Out"
<bionoid> cyber-cafe, even.
<techno_freak> hi all, I got a crash report when my firefox crashed, how to send/file it ?
<whazilla> THX-1138 iptables --list doesn't show one ip ... is that normal ?
<micael_> THX-1138 i will come back and help if i can
<harisund> bionoid, I am not aware of any "software" that does that ... but there are ways you could achieve that anyway ..
<THX-1138> bionoid - Cannonical offers proffessional support
<THX-1138> !cannonical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cannonical - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<harisund> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<LookTJ> I think i'm gonna get in trouble
<THX-1138> my spelling is awful.
<whazilla> THX-1138 iptables --list doesn't show one ip ... is that normal ?
<harisund> whazilla, iptables --list doesn't show one ip? What ip addresses does an iptables listing show anyway?
<whazilla> never really used iptables
<HabaKKuk> do you ppl know any software for making/mixing music for ubuntu ?
<LookTJ> for staying up all night
<THX-1138> bionoid: www.canonical.com/
<nmbooker> Jax-S179: got your menu entries?
<LookTJ> :S
<bionoid> harisund: Yeah I realize it's just a matter of development, I've found several projects that can be of interest (nufw for example), will continue research, thanks
<bionoid> THX-1138: Ok will have a look at that, cheers
<Jax-S179> No I'm sorry it didn't work
<LookTJ> anyone look at logs at all?
<LookTJ> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<harisund> bionoid, oh wow! I didn't know nufw existed. I just worked out things to my own extent sort of ... but cool.. thanks
<nmbooker> Jax-S179: What did you install?  Some packages (helpfully :) dont provide menu entries.
<Jax-S179> things such as kalarm
<Jax-S179> also some network tools that came with ubuntu
<HabaKKuk> please!!!
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<HabaKKuk> music makin soft
<HabaKKuk> anyoneE?
<HabaKKuk> got any ideas/
<HabaKKuk> ?
<Jax-S179> for instance, I clicked on applications then add/remove
<LookTJ> no
<Ash-Fox> Yes.
<Jax-S179> i just installed everything that looked of intrest
<xenoNfluX> HabaKKuk, try Ardour :)
<Jax-S179> now I cant find any of it
<LookTJ> is there rule on spam?
<HabaKKuk> ok i will
<HabaKKuk> if its not a joke
<HabaKKuk> :P
<cpk2> Jax-S179: do yuo remember the name? try typing the name in a terminal
<xenoNfluX> HabaKKuk, I don't know of any good midi sequencers, but Ardour seems to be a rather powerful DAW sans midi sequencer
<Jax-S179> ok, i'll try kalarm
<Jax-S179> and you can just call me Jax to save time :-)
<xenoNfluX> Jax, are you running GNOME?
<HabaKKuk> xenoNfluX: could not find packGE
<HabaKKuk> ;P
<LookTJ> THX-138 you can call me TJ
<xenoNfluX> hm, ardour should be in apt
<xenoNfluX> I think that's how I installed it
<HabaKKuk> it should but its not :P
<xenoNfluX> do you have the universe/multiverse repositories set up?
<HabaKKuk> yes
<Madpilot> !info ardour
<xenoNfluX> odd
<Jax-S179> oh jesus, not to sound like a compete newb but I'm not sure
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in any distro I know
<Jax-S179> I believe so
<HabaKKuk> .;
<xenoNfluX> one sec
<HabaKKuk> lol
<osfameron> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<xenoNfluX> http://ardour.org/
<xenoNfluX> you could always install it manually there :)
<HabaKKuk> hehe
<HabaKKuk> okay thanks mate
<HabaKKuk> :)
<nmbooker> Jax: KDE applications like Kalarm wont always show up in a GNOME menu for some reason.  Try restarting GNOME.  Failing that, you might have to use Alacarte to add the entries your self.  A pain I know.
<xenoNfluX> music is just one of those things that Linux is unfortunately not ahead of the pack in
<Jax-S179> ah, what I was doing is that I was going through the add/remove menu entries screen
<xenoNfluX> I'm not saying you can't do it in Linux... its just more prudent to use another OS to do it, usually
<cpk2> Jax-S179: its takes no more time to type jax then it does Jax-S179 (most irc clients tab complete names)
<HabaKKuk> xenoNfluX: its young sistem still, let em just go ahead
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<xenoNfluX> hehe
<BiSk-8> hello, is there any irc client that permits me to continue a file transfer.. for example my host disconnects and he comes back on and wants to continue. mIrc has it on windows but xchat2 doesnt... can any1 help?
<nmbooker> cpk2: Thanks for that - didnt know.
<xenoNfluX> I'd love to see Linux get ahead in this area, don't get me wrong
<xenoNfluX> its just one thing that has me keep a Windows partition, or use a dedicated Windows machine for music production :)
<Jax-S179> so I guess for now I'm going to have to run the konsole to run those apps that aren't listen
<Jax-S179> I'll retry to restart GNOME
<Jax-S179> thanks for all the help everyone
<babo> Anyone have any VOIP experience here ?
<HabaKKuk> xenoNfluX: i just realized
<HabaKKuk> that
<xenoNfluX> Jax, yeah... some apps may not show up right away, you may have to restart Gnome
<cpk2> doesnt gnome have a "run command..." like in kde's kmenu?
<HabaKKuk> im not sure if i know hotwo install that stuff manually
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<babo> integrating VOIP clients into client side apps ... ?
<Jax-S179> how can I restart GNOME?
<Jax-S179> just restart the computer?
<unfknblvbl> ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<cpk2> Jax-S179: no, ctrl-alt-backspace but that is kinda the unnice way to do it
<cpk2> Jax-S179: should probably end you session first
<Jax-S179> yea, kinda like ctrl-alt-del on windows machines
<LookTJ> jax-s179: ctrl+alt+backspace
<nmbooker> Jax-S179: Log out and back in, its cleaner.
<Jax-S179> ok, i'll do that in a second
<Jax-S179> thank you
<nmbooker> no problem
<nmbooker> cpk2: No it used to but they decided in their infinite wisdom to remove it.
<ovy> I installed ubuntu 5.04 and my mouse doesn't work any ideas?
<nmbooker> cpk2: Use Alt+F2, or you can add an applet to the panel that brings up the run dialog.
<xenoNfluX> ovy, any reason to choose 5.04 over 6.06?
<LookTJ> lol
<ovy> not really I read a forum on installing ubuntu without a cd and rushed doing that without looking at the version
<LookTJ> LMAO
<brainstew> hey is there a way to get these kde transparency thingies to xfce?
<cpk2> nmbooker: i use kde, was just curious for Jax-S179 =)
<xenoNfluX> oh haha
<ovy> it was pretty new so I assumed it was 6.06
<xenoNfluX> if its a fresh install, you could always just go ahead and install 6.06
<LookTJ> ovy: that was stupid without reading
<LookTJ> :P
<xenoNfluX> I've noticed 6.06 has better hardware support than 5.04
<ovy> it was fresh post I thought they were talking about 6.06 lol
<xenoNfluX> 5.04 was hoary, right?
<ovy> ya
<LookTJ> ovy: ctrl+shift+f1
<THX-1138> brainstew - I use xcompmgr (my card doesn't like compiz) Transparency, drop shadows,
<Asc> Could he just do an upgrade to 6.06?  Or is 5.04 too old?
<gunfus> I was told to clean up my modules/config
<gunfus> where can I find that
<Sktfeelsdapper> what an ungodly trial.
<LookTJ> then type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<xenoNfluX> I've got a whole BOX full of Hoary CDs.... they screwed up and instead of sending me 3 CDs, they sent me 300 XD
<ovy> I can't without my mose can I?
<ovy> mouse
<brainstew> THX-1138, k
<ovy> ctrl+sh+f1 what's that?
<xenoNfluX> ovy, you shouldnt need your mouse
<xenoNfluX> that drops you to a bash terminal
<LookTJ> ovy: ctrl+shift+f1 then login
<HabaKKuk> xenoNfluX: can you give me a simple guide how to install that stuff ?
<nmbooker> HabaKKuk: For midi, theres Rosegarden.
<HabaKKuk> ;P
<xenoNfluX> it opens another session
<gunfus> I was told to clean up my modules/config
<gunfus> where can I find that
<HabaKKuk> okay
<LookTJ> then type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<LookTJ> ovy: k?
<xenoNfluX> F1-F4 are bash sessions, F5-F9 are X sessions, I believe
<ovy> I don't get it  ...I kep windows just in case and I instlled ubuntu on emty space
<ovy> I log in and what?
<gunfus> I was told to clean up my modules/config, where can I find that..?
<brainstew> THX-1138, i aptitude installed xcompmgr so what will i do now :D?
<xenoNfluX> HabaKKuk, its not going to be as simple as it once was for me.... I can't seem to find the package in the repositories, either
<LookTJ> sorry ovy, do ctrl+alt+f1
<LookTJ> :(
<ovy> I also have ubuntu 6.06 cd but for some reason it doesn't work
<ovy> ok I'll restart and do that
<xenoNfluX> no
<xenoNfluX> dont restart
<LookTJ> don
<xenoNfluX> restart will bring you back into an X session
<LookTJ> don't restart
<ovy> I'm on win now
<xenoNfluX> oh haha
<THX-1138> brainstew. - okay. let me post my xorg.conf - just two edits but you will see where they go.
<LookTJ> oh?
<xenoNfluX> then yes, restart
<Aaroncn> how can I start gDeskLets when I fluxbox starts?
<LookTJ> get a paper
<Sktfeelsdapper> YARG
<LookTJ> ovy get paper
<xenoNfluX> but yeah, wtrite all that down
<LookTJ> write what i say
<brainstew> THX-1138,  ok..
<gunfus> I was told to clean up my modules/config, where can I find that..?
<LookTJ> 1. press ctrl+alt+f1
<LookTJ> 2. login
<xenoNfluX> habakkuk, oh oh oh.... try this
<LookTJ> 3. type sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<nmbooker> gunfus: What was the exact message?
<LookTJ> 4. sudo shutdown -r
<LookTJ> k?
<xenoNfluX> habakkuk, do sudo apt-get build-dep ardour
<LookTJ> ovy you there?
<xenoNfluX> if you have the source repositories set up, that might work
<gunfus> nmbooker: it was an email from the v4l people "...Try to clean up your modules/config, check for duplicate tuner and
<gunfus> tda9887 modules and in case you install mercurial remove the old..."
<wiiiwhazilla_> got network running finally
<daurnimator> uh] 
<Zach`> hey all, just installed Ubuntu and I'm stuck in the log-in screen. I'm typing the username and password and it's seems like the password is wrong! but it doesn't...
<daurnimator> whats the parameter to pass to tar to overwrite existing files?
<LookTJ> congrats wiiwhazilla
<daurnimator> Zach`: does it just keep going back to login screen?
<LookTJ> or whazilla
<THX-1138> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25490/ - You will also likely want transset or transset-df (won't compile for me get a binary.) option "RenderAccel" "true" may help with nvidia cards
<whazilla> :D
<LookTJ> lol
<THX-1138> Brainstew ^^^
<Madpilot> Zach`, you gave a username & password during installation, and those don't work?
<brainstew> k..
<daurnimator> any1: whats the parameter to pass to tar to overwrite existing files?
<Zach`> corrent, Madpilot.
<nmbooker> gunfus: No sorry cant help there.  Sounds like they mean your kernel config and modules, but I think its best you clarify with the v4l guys.  Im sure theyve got an IRC channel...
<Madpilot> Zach`, very odd. Standard install?
<Zach`> via vmware.
<gunfus> okay
<gunfus> nmbooker: Thanks anywayws
<daurnimator> Zach`: does it just keep going back to login screen?
<Zach`> and in the right corner I can see my name 'Zach'.
<gunfus> so then another question..
<Zach`> daurnimator, yup.
<whazilla> --overwrite
<daurnimator> i had that problem earlier today
<gunfus> how can I find out which package owns ivtv
<Zach`> how did you fixed it up?
<Madpilot> need sleep - night, all
<daurnimator> whazilla: nope
<xenoNfluX> quick Q... after running 'apt-get build-dep package' would 'apt-get install -b package' be the correct followup?
<whazilla> daurn
<THX-1138> G'nite MadPilot - Thanks again
<whazilla> http://sunsite.ualberta.ca/Documentation/Gnu/tar-1.13/html_node/tar_69.html
<nmbooker> gunfus: sudo dpkg-query -S /full/path/to/file
<LookTJ> THX-1138: you have MSN or AIM?
<codecaine> when I apt-get install apache2
<gunfus> nmbooker: Thanks!
<codecaine> I can't get the service to run
<codecaine> even did /etc/int.d/apache2 start
<THX-1138> LookTJ - neither. IRC is enough.
<codecaine> sudo it of course
<codecaine> anybody else has this problem?
<LookTJ> codecaine: install lampp
<bionoid> codecaine: Say, did you edit the configuration file?
<LookTJ> google lampp
<LookTJ> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<codecaine> you have to edit a conf file for it to run?
<xenoNfluX> !lamp
<LookTJ> yep
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<bionoid> codecaine: Yes. Look in /etc/apache2/
<LookTJ> lampp is easier than lamp :P
<codecaine> k ty
* Zach` is lost =\
<LookTJ> twinxor: from california?
<THX-1138> make good backups  It won't be too long before someone will test yur site.
<LookTJ> cause i am
<THX-1138> << - Hosts on a DVD - hack me? - pfft i'll reboot.
<codecaine> what should I look for in the conf file?
<gaminggeek> Hello
<meson_ray> Hello
<gaminggeek> Anyone know how I can clean out all unoffical repos?
<micael_> is it ony my irc that is lagging
<gaminggeek> and all the apps they have installed?
<THX-1138> !easysource > gamingeek
<THX-1138> !easysource > gaminggeek
<gaminggeek> 'cause I seem to have made a little bit of a mess and begeal and banshee don't go
<gaminggeek> Thanks
<xenoNfluX> sorry for the repeat, but quick Q... after running 'apt-get build-dep package' would 'apt-get install -b package' be the correct followup?
<brainstew> THX-1138, so if i add these 2 options to xorg.conf it will do what? .. i added them
<stu_> whats the correct way to upgrade my kernel ??
<micael_> is there a ftp server that i can have so a xp box can send files to my ubuntu box
<stu_> I wanna go to 2.6.17-27
<Crewer> stu_, apt-get install kernel should do it?
* CCmonster is looking into Ubuntu - has questions about bluetooh and Ubuntu
<THX-1138> brainstew  xcompmgr -cCfF -r 4 -l 0 -t 0 -D 5 & transset .6
<Crewer> Is 6.06 LTS stable server version?
<gaminggeek> THX-1138, What about removing the things I installed from that repo?
<Sktfeelsdapper> so i just installed something.
<Sktfeelsdapper> and now i can't find it?
<xenoNfluX> stu, if you're not wanting to run bleeding-edge, Ubuntu will show when new kernels are available in the notification area... or the Update Manager
<jomino> what did you install Sktfeelsdapper ?
<THX-1138> gaminggeek - Ah, I guessed you wanted a clean sources list.
<Sktfeelsdapper> last fm
<Sktfeelsdapper> last exit 3 i mean
<CCmonster> Does Ubuntu support a bluetooth desktop such as Microsoft bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<CCmonster> ?
<Sktfeelsdapper> and i configured and make'd it
<Jax-S179> i believe so ccmonster
<Sktfeelsdapper> and it said something about making a icon in apps but i can't find it.
<gaminggeek> CCmonster, you mean wireless or bluetooth?
<jomino> Sktfeelsdapper, locate last*fm?
<CCmonster> the only mouse keyboard i have at the moment is bluetooth
<Kream> i have just installed kubuntu, choosing hindi right from the beginning as a language... wich means that my locales, such as LANG and LC_CTYPE are all hi_IN. Unfortunately, when I type filenames in Hindi, they show up as garbled characters. Can someone tell me what I should do to resolve the problem ?
<CCmonster> Bluetooh mouse+keyoard..not wireless..
<jomino> perhaps you have to add the icon yourself Sktfeelsdapper
<Kream> is there any procedure to change the locale to a unicode one ?
<gaminggeek> ok
<Crewer> Kream, dpkg-reconfig locales or something
<Crewer> Is 6.06 LTS stable in server version?
<THX-1138> Kream - add the hindi font to /usr/share/fonts or your own directory /fonts  (CTRL+H unhides hidden files.)
<THX-1138> Kream - That sounds like a bug.  - You could report it if you have the time,
<xenoNfluX> Crewer, yes... LTS means Long Term Support... 6.06 will be THE stable server version of Ubuntu for up to 3-4 years until the next LTS version
<CCmonster> Ubuntu will not recognize my bluetooth upon setup and give me the needed packages right?
<THX-1138> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<Crewer> xenoNfluX, aha. All my servers run 5.04 now. I feelin' it's time to upgrade now.
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Kream> THX-1138: I have full hindi font capability
<LookTJ> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<Sktfeelsdapper> ok i found it but what if it needs to be in that folder?
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<LookTJ> i installed w32 codecs
<LookTJ> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<Kream> it just seems bizarre... how do i generate the hi_IN.utf8 locale ?
<THX-1138> Kream - I have to apologize for not knowing enough to help.
<CCmonster> I have a Soundblaster Audigy...will ubuntu packages full support its capabilities?
<LookTJ> add the repos then do sudo aptitude update
<gaminggeek> CCmonster, you can always try
<CCmonster> um , and by that you mean?
<THX-1138> Kream - Did you see the link ubotu posted !fonts?
<gaminggeek> oh nm
<xenoNfluX> CCmonster, I dunno about fully... but the Audigy is among the best supported sound cards in Linux
<CCmonster> lol
<CCmonster> ok xeno
<gaminggeek> What are the capabilities you want to harness?
<CCmonster> i just want to be able to have all my 6.1 audio and such..
<CCmonster> and be able to tweak setting and whatnot
<xenoNfluX> Yeah, I think you should be able to do that
<LookTJ> I have Sigmal
<CCmonster> nothing serious..but some depth to the soundcard's support
<LookTJ> soundcard
<xenoNfluX> it does enable every port on the sound card, AFIAK
<gaminggeek> CCmonster, my soundblaster live works fine so I assume so
<CCmonster> ok geek
<CCmonster> so xeno - what kind of effort will it take to get my MS bluetooh desktop up and going?
<xenoNfluX> I've never tried any surround in games, but I do know that the surround ports are active on both of my Creative cards
<THX-1138> brainstew - Are you still there?
<LookTJ> CCmonster: output of ifconfig
<CCmonster> not ness surround in games, but in movies, and music..
<sebsebseb> How can I find out what my saved auto log in password is, for ICQ in  Gaim on Ubuntu?
<xenoNfluX> bluetooth... good question... does it have a USB base station?
<CCmonster> yes - it does have a usb dongle
<xenoNfluX> then there's the possibility of it being plug & play
<LookTJ> ccmonster: look in /media
<CCmonster> um - im not in Ubuntu
<LookTJ> see if it's mounted
<j2daosh> who in here uses freenx?
<CCmonster> im currently in Winxp
<xenoNfluX> ah
<LookTJ> :|
<jrib> j2daosh: I have used it, but what is your real question?
<wickedpuppy> its very dangerous to admit it here CCmonster
<LookTJ> lol
<Crewer> haha
<xenoNfluX> lol
<DennyCrane> gah, I marked cpufreqd for installation in synaptic and it tells me that to do this it needs to mark xubuntu-desktop for uninstall - seems a little excessive :-S
<j2daosh> i could get into my system yesterday from work with it... today i cant
<CCmonster> lol well i think im getting brownie point for admitting i want to swap over :)
<LookTJ> I hate windows, my family not infected by ubuntu yet
<wickedpuppy> no but we will give you girl guide cookies
<LookTJ> but i am
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, you just click the auto logon check box in the accounts window
<xenoNfluX> I'm on XP, too... but every other machine here is running Ubuntu Dapper :)
<xenoNfluX> this XP machine is only active for music stuff
<Sktfeelsdapper> How do you chmod something?
<DennyCrane> man chmod
<j2daosh> only thing i changed was adding an application called fail2ban (adds ips to iptable is they fail to log in with the right username password 3 times) but i dont see how that application would affect freenx
<CCmonster> why music stuff?
<Sktfeelsdapper> !chmod
<sebsebseb> gaminggeek:  it is on auto log in.  however I do not remember what password I put and I want to find out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> mourning
<Crewer> xenoNfluX, are your machines running server version?
<eXistenZ> Sktfeelsdapper, man chmod
<j2daosh> so what do i need to check...
<xenoNfluX> Crewer, one of my machines is
<DennyCrane> Sktfeelsdapper: chmod <options> <file/dir>
<jrib> ubotu: tell Sktfeelsdapper about permissions
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, ah edit the account and click remember password
<LookTJ> xeno: music as in .wmv codecs?
<wickedpuppy> Sktfeelsdapper, you know about rwx permissions right ? if not i strongly suggest you take a look at them first
<xenoNfluX> CCmonster, Linux just isnt there for music production
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats
<sebsebseb> gaminggeek:  yes it is on auto log in and it remembers the password. and now I  want to find out what password it has
<CCmonster> production. AH
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenoNfluX> LookTJ, nope... Reason 3.0 and Pro Tools
<Crewer> xenoNfluX, God experians? ( my english is really bad. sorry)
<malice> When the Final version comes out for Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)  will I just get a icon that pops up and telling me that there are upgrades for the system or will I have to do all this manually?
<CCmonster> wasnt sure if you ment production..or just listening..
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, why?
<THX-1138> wma/v is a challenge
<LookTJ> server version doesn't come with x by default
<xenoNfluX> Crewer, no, I'm no expert in Ubuntu server... I might be able to help on some things, but its doubtful :P
<LookTJ> i believe
<edgy> malice: isn't there such a icon now in dapper?
<CCmonster> so the various tv show torrents that come in Xvid, Divx, etc..will those be troublesome to view
<Sktfeelsdapper> well yesterday somebody told me it was chmod skt -R <files>
<Paddy_EIRE> malice: I think you have to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that
<Crewer> xenoNfluX, hehe. ok. I run server version at 11 servers. 5.04 thoug.
<Paddy_EIRE> malice kinda like windows 2000 to xp
<sebsebseb> gaminggeek:  ,because rather soon I am going to format Ubuntu/Kubuntu ,because it's slightly fucked up. in fact probably a bit more than slighty fucked up.  yeah after upgrading from Breezy to Dapper since it fucked up on me. ,but then I got working, b ut wiht some problems.  and loads of programs here I won't use so on.
<xenoNfluX> Crewer, hehe... I'm learning :)
<malice> well I was told I had to:Change every occurrence of the word 'dapper' to 'edgy', then
<Crewer> xenoNfluX, good. I like the system very god.
<Crewer> good*
<Paddy_EIRE> malice: edgy would be the next version os the os and not just an upgrade
<malice> sudo apt-get update
<malice> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LookTJ> i never gotton used to ubuntu server
* sebsebseb gaminggeek:  also the email address used for that account is one I can not access anymore I belive
<Sktfeelsdapper> wait maybe it was chown
<Paddy_EIRE> *update
<CCmonster> Um. the only Ubuntu version i saw was 6.06 LTS
<Sktfeelsdapper> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LookTJ> tried in vmware
<LookTJ> but deleted it
<xenoNfluX> CCmonster, you could use Automatix to install your A/V codecs, as well as other things
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, just backup .gaim
<LookTJ> don
<LookTJ> don't
<edgy> malice: ah you want to upgrade between different versions, do windows do such a thing? ;)
<CCmonster> is there a easy way to upgrade to the newest (is there a newer vers avail?)
<LookTJ> don't use automatrix
<LookTJ> :|
<CCmonster> what should i use?
<xenoNfluX> lol
<toodles> Hi everyone. Would someone be able to point me in the right direction? I'm using the network-manager on my (dell inspiron 640m) laptop, and have an IPW3945 wireless card. Everything works fine with the built in network applet, but nm-applet won't detect my wireless card. I've googled and can't find anyone with similar problems. Any ideas on where I could get help on this?
<sebsebseb> gaminggeek:  In Breezy to find out my ICQ password, I actsaully found a Windos program for retrieving passwords from Gaim.  I put it in Wine and it worked to get it from Linux Gaim :)
<malice> ok do you guys think a newbie should install this beta then?
<xenoNfluX> why not LookTJ? just curous
<edgy> malice: no
<Paddy_EIRE> malice: yes you have to change "dapper" to "edgy" in the sources list....although im not entirely sure how this works
* sebsebseb gaminggeek:  of course I would have to find  that program again.  and I was wondering if there is another way to get my password for ICQ
<malice> ok just wait till the final version then
<LookTJ> It a software to destroy your system
<CCmonster> will i be able to listen to all the mp3s i have storred on my comp currently..on another drive however
<xenoNfluX> lol
<xenoNfluX> I've never had any problems with Automatix
<Paddy_EIRE> malice: If I where you I'd stick with dapper
<LookTJ> some people had
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, in .gaim/accounts.xml it has all the passwords
<Crewer> CCmonster, you can mount other drives
<keebler> Does the current WGT111T work under Ubuntu and ndiswrapper?
<CCmonster> hm, will i have probs viewing my windows drives?
<malice> Paddy_EIRE: will there be a new dapper version also or is it all going to edgy?
<THX-1138> gaminggeek - in plaintext? - geez
<keebler> WG111T
<CCmonster> and listening to my mp3s?
<LookTJ> ccmonster you can add the w32 codecs
<LookTJ> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<gaminggeek> yep :D
<sysuser> hi, I have issues with stability with dapper drake 2.6.15-27 and ibm device, could anyone help?
<sebsebseb> gaminggeek:   guy from Gam channel said something like that.  ,but it will be in some other file in there for 1.5
<LookTJ> add those repos
<zzyber> Hi guys, im badly in the need of help. I have been fiddling with samba server and now im stuck and cant login to my ubuntu machine
<LookTJ> then sudo aptitude update
<Crewer> CCmonster, no. But if it is ntfs filesystem you can onlye read the files, dont write.
<LookTJ> k ccmonster?
<CCmonster> ok so add those repos, and no prob pulling files like .mp3 off my other windows drives
<Paddy_EIRE> malice: edgy would be the next version of ubuntu dapper is the name of ubuntu 6.06
<gaminggeek> sebsebseb, ah ok
<Crewer> CCmonster, correct.
<zzyber> in my /var/log/auth i have Authentication information cannot be recovered
<CCmonster> ok
<gaminggeek> look thought them then
<sysuser> it just spontanously reboot several times a day
<LookTJ> ubuntu 6.10 is edgy
<CCmonster> i dont need to write to those drives (which are ntfs)
<CCmonster> just pull the mp3s to listen in ubuntu
<LookTJ> :D
<Crewer> CCmonster, then you just have to mount the drive :)
<ubuntu> holla
<CCmonster> glorious
<Crewer> ubotu, hola
<CCmonster> now my only issue is the bluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hola - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> zzyber - I know your pain. - i wasn't able to solve it. - Was there anyone in #samba?
<CCmonster> dun dun dun
<Crewer> CCmonster, download the liveCD and test?
<CCmonster> i have the cd on my comp
<CCmonster> not sure if its live cd tho
<LookTJ> ccmonster, type ifconfig
<zzyber> THX-1138: so you also got this problem?
<LookTJ> and tell me the output
<LookTJ> i mean iwconfig
<zzyber> THX-1138: did you reinstall?
<sysuser> hey, does anybody know why may dapper randomly restart?
<m0dY> is there a way to know how a .deb pkg was built ? like the configuration build parameters and so..
<CCmonster> when i dbl click the drive in windows i get the Open CD Browser
<THX-1138> zzyber - i enbled a shared folder on this machine and my entire windows network vanished.
<ubuntu> somebody german?
<sysuser> with nothing suspicious in the kernel and system log?
<CCmonster> and it shows me pics of the various opensource progs
<CCmonster> ja, ich spreche ein bissien deutsch
<LookTJ> ccmonster: :S
* CheekyBoinc is back (gone 01:24:31)
<jrib> m0dY: apt-get source package_name, take a look at debian/rules
<THX-1138> zzyber - It may not be the best way but for me it was faster.
<erUSUL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Crewer> CCmonster, download the liveCD
<erUSUL> !de > ubuntu
<CCmonster> wot version of Ubuntu should i be downloading
<CCmonster> Ubuntu, Kubuntu...
<Crewer> 6.04, kubuntu maby?
<THX-1138> samba docs assume too much for my taste. - I am very new to linux
<CCmonster> which gui i guess is preferred by most
<LookTJ> and xubuntu
<Crewer> CCmonster, www.google.com "standard kubuntu desktop"
<Crewer> f.eks
<CCmonster> ive seen it..
<LookTJ> lol
<Crewer> Did you like it then? :-P
<LookTJ> i perfer gnome
<CCmonster> ive seen kubuntu, and ubuntu, and xubuntu desktops
<CCmonster> but its not jus looks
<LookTJ> i seen kde
<CCmonster> i imagine the apps that work with them have some bearing on the decision
<LookTJ> too much junks
<LookTJ> in kde
<Crewer> KDE it's just like.. *badword* windows
<zzyber> Anyone else maybe!!! I cant login to my ubuntu box!!!
<gaminggeek> zzyber, why?
<CCmonster> um. where is the live cd available
<THX-1138> zzyber - Are you logging in across a network?
<CCmonster> its not on the download page of ubuntu
* sebsebseb gaminggeek: thanks altough they also told me in Gaim channel.  I got accounts.xml and there it is :)
<Crewer> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i dont know, i have playing around with samba, installed winbind and then removed winbind and i got this problems
<Jerub> I'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my mac, but I'm wondering if I should get the CD or the DVD iso? what's the difference?
<Crewer> Jerub, dvd is a faster format, i thing
* sebsebseb whilst I am here.  I might as well say.  since I am going to format Ubuntu and then re install.  well I am thinking why not go for the test verson of the next Ubuntu.  instead of putting Dapper back on again.  it's not to buggy right or?
<CCmonster> ok
<Jerub> it's also 5 times as big. :p
<CCmonster> i launched the Browser on the Ubuntu desktop cd
<LookTJ> linux-swap is based on RAM right?
<Crewer> LookTJ, yes
<THX-1138> Jerub - The DVD loads faster and has three methods of install text, OEM and live CD.
<gaminggeek> zzyber, hmm odd what is the problem?
<Jerub> THX-1138: thanks :)
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i did use my samba server as domain controller and tried to have my ubuntu to login thru it, then i uninstalled everything and i got this problem
<CCmonster> so i can boot from this cd to run ubuntu withoud doing anything
<CCmonster> to my system?
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i get (pam_unix) auth could not identify password for [andreb]  in my auth log
<gaminggeek> hmm sounds nasty
<B1zz> eh
<B1zz> repos down?
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i also get  Authentication information cannot be recovered
<gaminggeek> is that when you try loginto gdm?
<LookTJ> 1.44 GB on my linux-swap
<CCmonster> ok
<LookTJ> and i have 512MB ram
<zzyber> gaminggeek: yes in gdm but also in the console
<Sktfeelsdapper> My first compiled thing!
<Sktfeelsdapper> HURRAY!
<gaminggeek> zzyber, hmm
<LookTJ> 512*2=1024 MB
<CCmonster> so on the desktop cd i have the live cd on there?
<LookTJ> hmm
<LookTJ> odd
<gaminggeek> sounds like your screwed man I can't help you
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i have done a new account called test, everything went fine but i cant use it to login?
<LookTJ> who?
<gaminggeek> boot into single user mode
<CCmonster> so pop the cd in
<LookTJ> geek: who screwed?
<CCmonster> restart
<CCmonster> and run in single user mode?
<gaminggeek> LookTJ, zzyber
<Crewer> Where can i add prosesses that i want to start when the server starts? ex. ./prosess
<LookTJ> ok
<zzyber> gaminggeek: im afraid to restart the machine
<m0dY> how to add additional mirrors to sources.list? i don't remember the pkg doing so
<CCmonster> live cd
<Crewer> I have 4 users that must start a program when the server start over.
<rixth_> OK. I have a RAID1 array from a previous install. How can I get it up and running again (without losing data). I have the mdadm.conf file from the original system.
<LookTJ> lol zzyber
<gaminggeek> zzyber, if you can make a new account
<zzyber> gaminggeek: do you user dapper?
<Crewer> m0dY, nano /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gaminggeek> then just make a new account that can sudo and copy your stuff over and use that account
<m0dY> Crewer: nop
<gaminggeek> zzyber, yes
<xuburman> hi
<m0dY> i meant there's a pkg containing all available sources and i can choose from them,, it was an ncurses based
<xuburman> whats up guys
<Crewer> m0dY, aha..
<THX-1138> Crewer - rc.d 0-6, ? the apache directory if you installed it as a seperate user in .apache ??
<zzyber> gaminggeek: could you please send me the files you have in /etc/pam.d/ cataloge
<gaminggeek> hmm
<THX-1138> #apache ?
<LookTJ> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<zzyber> gaminggeek: if you could send me the ones starting with commmon only it would maybe help me
<gaminggeek> zzyber, wouldnt it be easyer to copy it out of the livecd?
<zzyber> gaminggeek: you are right, i will check it
<Crewer> THX-1138, My servers are running counter-strike server. i got user1, user2, user3 and user4. Each of those users is gonna start the prosess in /home/userX/hlds/start-warserver
<Crewer> as in ./start-warserver when im logged in
<Crewer> Got a solution for that? :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know the name and prot nuber of anygood binary news server... possibly supports posting
<THX-1138> CrCrewer - I have discovered the limits of my noobness. - sry
<Paddy_EIRE> *port
<LookTJ> ya sessions
<Crewer> THX-1138, hehe. I'll tell you when i find the solution.
<THX-1138> Crewer - Great! - Thank You.
<LookTJ> THX-1138: what's your problem?
<THX-1138> Good Morning Hobbsee.
<LookTJ> is hobbsee op?
<B1zz> he just left :-p
<LookTJ> hi ovy
<ovy> hi
<LookTJ> welcome back
<LookTJ> did you upgrade?
<ovy> is there a url or something to install the new version? I have to do 2 or 3 upgrades lo9l
<ovy> just like it was in the 5.04
<LookTJ> ubuntuforums.org support is better than irc imo
<Crewer> THX-1138, I have an answer now. But i have to check it out first. ;-)
<gaminggeek> zzyber, any luck?
<ovy> I mean without a cd
<LookTJ> do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ovy> I searched in the last 30 min and found nothing
<LookTJ> do what i just said ^^
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i cant find my live cd and i only have 2Mbit so i will try to solve it another way.
<gaminggeek> heh only
<B1zz> i think some repos were down
<B1zz> thats why
<B1zz> i think they are back up
<THX-1138> ovy - Grab a new iso. - Upgrades haven't always gone smoothly. - often some missing meta packages from an application nstall - ubuntu-desktop is pretty coomon to be awol.
<THX-1138> Thanks Crewer. :)
<LookTJ> or do slow burning of the cd
<THX-1138> Good Morning Hobbsee.
<ovy> I'm trying an install without a cd I got a cd but it doesn't work
<ovy> and I got 128 ram on this pc does linux work anyway?
<THX-1138> ovy - feeling adventurous?
<THX-1138> !install
<ovy> sure
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Hobbsee_> hey THX-1138
<LookTJ> ovy: do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<LookTJ> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist-upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !ubotu is an amnesiac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is an amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zzyber> gaminggeek: i finally found the problem............wow, 4 hours work for this!!!!!
<gaminggeek> lol what was wrong?
<dragonfire1> gm
<lostboyz> i installed the ati radeon driver packages and the driver works but now when i exit from ubuntu i do not go back to gdm i just get a black screen any suggestions?
<ovy> but first does ubuntu work just with 128 RAM ?to know wether or not to try again
<zzyber> gaminggeek: in my file /etc/pam.d/common-auth i had a parameter saying use_first_pass
<THX-1138> zzyber - Okay, with the answer to this you might start a consulting service. It's asked more than once here. - kinda wish you would share the answer.
<mAIJK> How do I cut out the time from the date echo? (cgi script)
<lostboyz> also there are no longer and virtual consoles
<LookTJ> ovy: yea
<LookTJ> with alternate cd
<gaminggeek> zzyber, ok kay
<gaminggeek> interesting
<THX-1138> zzyber - How did you edit it to work?
<zzyber> THX-1138: lol............sometimes fiddeling around with internet suggestions it can be crazy
<zzyber> THX-1138: i removed the use_first_pass and saved the file
<zzyber> THX-1138: correct syntax in that file is auth    required        pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<THX-1138> zzyber - So use_first_pass became       " "
<zzyber> have to reboot guys, thanks!
<LookTJ> lol
<THX-1138> zzyber - Wonderful. - many thanks and saved reinstalls.
<meson_ray> i'm about to install ubuntu, wish me luck
<chemaja> meson_ray, go get 'em :D
<meson_ray> *crosses fingers and hopes that ndiswrapper works*
<c0ncern3d> anyone know if we are going to see an openssh update for dapper ?
<THX-1138> !plan
<ubotu> plan: X/Motif day planner (dynamically compiled with LessTif). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9-6 (dapper), package size 328 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<THX-1138> nvm
<lostboyz> i installed the ati radeon driver packages and the driver works but now when i exit from ubuntu i do not go back to gdm i just get a black screen any suggestions?
<c0ncern3d> anyone know if we are going to see an openssh update for dapper ?
<lostboyz> i just installed flash onto an amd64 arch when i first installed it sound worked fine but now it is silent any suggestions?
<THX-1138> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> !pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<THX-1138> lostboyz - nvm
<NET||abuse> i've got an upgrade issue with mod_ssl/2.0.49... apt-get upgrade is giving me return error code (1) with error exit status 255
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i'm trying to burn dvd can someone help
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it keeps telling me i dont have permission  to burn an iso to dvd
<THX-1138> Isaiah_the_Marty: I don't have a fix. a workaround - sudo nautilus then right click on the iso.
<lostboyz> flash plays sound fine when running as root in firefox but does not play when running as user, any suggestions?
<NET||abuse> the run seems to not be able to retrieve the file from http://thc.segfault.net/appdefs.resp   i get a http 302
<blackwire83> hi there, anyone a pointer how to overcome the 8 loopback device limitation in ubuntu?
<LookTJ> I'm gonna get sleep
<lostboyz> flash plays sound fine when running as root in firefox but does not play when running as user, any suggestions?
<LookTJ> yes
<Isaiah_the_Marty> THX-1138, it keeps asking me to save it in /home/user directory
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but when i try to save it in /media/cdrom it says i dont have permissions
<LookTJ> open volume control
<LookTJ> lostboyz: open volume control
<lostboyz> ok and
<narma> hello, how can I add non-UTF8 locales ?
<LookTJ> click file
<LookTJ> change device -> oss mixer
<lostboyz> ok and
<lostboyz> there is no oss mixer
<LookTJ> :S
<habeeb> Hello, I just accidentaly deleted my 10GB music folder ^_^, well not the folder but the files, with rm -rf, any chance on restoring them? <:
<lostboyz> i just see default and #0: ATI IXP
<LookTJ> nope habeeb
<habeeb> Ok.
<habeeb> Thanks
<habeeb> .
<LookTJ> rm = gone forever
<Crewer> heh, well done habeeb :P
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i burn a  dvd?
<LookTJ> k3b?
<narma> habeeb, do 'apt-cache show recover'
<Isaiah_the_Marty> all the things on the web i've found havent helped
<habeeb> Crewer: well, "find -name *.mp3 | rm -rf *" didnt work :P
<lostboyz> use k3b then go to the menus and it should say burn dvd image
<lostboyz> if it is an image file like iso
<Crewer> hehhe
<THX-1138> Isaiah_the_Marty: That's no fun at all. - (dropping back five yards to pass.) switch to root to burn a dvd - ugh. - i actually said that. - ugly ugly ugly.
<lostboyz> of not you can add the files and folders you want to burn
<Ceddie> Hi folks.  I have some slightly technical questions about two things that worked under Slackware 7 but don't under Ubuntu.  OK if I ask now?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> yea and i tried to save it in /media/cdrom and it didnt write
<lostboyz> http://www.k3b.org/
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and when i right click > write to disc  it tries to automatically save it in my home directory
<lostboyz> oh no don't do that
<LookTJ> anyone gonna watch mlb postseason here?
<THX-1138> Isaiah_the_Marty: I am just curious. Who has ownership of the iso file?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i am
<lostboyz> i installed the ati radeon driver packages and the driver works but now when i exit from ubuntu i do not go back to gdm i just get a black screen any suggestions?
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: the protocol is to just ask, don't ask to ask :)
<THX-1138> Isaiah_the_Marty: It wasn't created as root? - very unlikely but had to ask it.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its casablanca
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i tried to burn it as my user
<LookTJ> lostboyz: i have ati radeon 9000
<lunaphyte_> i see the list of situations the alternate install cd is for, but what is it about the cd that makes it appropriate for those situations?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and it made an iso file in my home directory
<Isaiah_the_Marty> then i tried to right click that and write it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and it just tries to save them in my home dir
<lostboyz> LookTJ ok when i try to change virtual consoles or sign out i just get a black screen
<LookTJ> and i didn't install the drivers cause ubuntu detects them
<lostboyz> i can't get back to gdm to shutdown my computer properly
<LookTJ> but i may have the solution
<Ceddie> mister_roboto.  Thanks.  First is my old sound card (PCI CMI8330), : I've tried just loading the modules, but I probably need config first.  I used to use isapnp.conf.  Do I do the same in Ubuntu?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> where should i save it too if i'm trying to burn a dvd THX-1138
<SkinnyC> hey, i was testing out the Xubuntu LiveCD but i couldn't get the internet to work properly. The strange thing is: when i clicked on Samba, it said it would have to install. I thought it wouldn't work, but i pressed okay anyway... then it went and connected to the site, downloaded and installed :/
<Ceddie> sorry, not PCI, ISA.  This is a pretty old machine (1998-9)
<LookTJ> lostboyz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<THX-1138> Isaiah_the_Marty: To the root directory. - (i can see it comming.) - you won't be given perms for that directory?
<lostboyz> yes i did that way before
<lostboyz> but it gave me bad stuff
<LookTJ> choose fglrx
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: i take it your sound card is not working after install?
<LookTJ> as video driver
<OsKaRIN> buenas gente
<LookTJ> k lostboyz?
<OsKaRIN> algun programa bueno de grabacion
<OsKaRIN> ?
<Ceddie> mister: no, it didn't detect it
<THX-1138> lostboyz - add "nozap" to your xorg.conf
<lostboyz> i did that already
<SkinnyC> i could get tbe net to work for about 30 seconds at a time by changing the DNS settings, but they wouldn't "stick" - they kept changing back to the original settings. Would i be more successful if i went ahead and installed?
<lostboyz> where at
<jrib> SkinnyC: if you try to visit 64.233.167.99 does it work?
<THX-1138> lostboyz - "nozap" - will help next time.
<LookTJ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lostboyz> add nozap where
<LookTJ> do that and choose fglrx
<lostboyz> ok i did already do that there man
<THX-1138> lostboyz - dhoose ati or fglrx
<lostboyz> i manually edited it so that it is fglrx under devices
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: whatever you used to do with slackware should work here too. did you try playing with the config already?
<lostboyz> where do i add no zap
<SkinnyC> jrib: i'll try that next time and see what happens
<LookTJ> did you try ati?
<lostboyz> no not yet but the page said i should not
<lostboyz> and make sure that under the "Device" sections, the Driver is set to
<lostboyz> Driver "fglrx" it says
<jrib> SkinnyC: that's google's ip.  It was just to see if it was some kind of dns problem, but what you said already seems to suggest that.  I'm not sure how to fix dns problems though
<LookTJ> where is the device section?
<Ceddie> Well, it only showed up in the Device manager as various device names with @, but I will try to do what I needed to to get it going in Slackware.  Just thought things might have moved on since isapnp
<lostboyz> it is in the xorg file
<mafu> Does anyone by chance know the difference between tetex3 and Livetex2005? I want to use Kile, which depends on tetex3, and I have been using livetex until now, but the two systems seem to conflict, so I have to choose. Any help? :)
<LookTJ> lostboyz: you have a dell computer don't you
<lostboyz> i have hp with a dell monitor
<Ceddie> 'showed' I say, because certain admin panels and the GNOME terminal stopped working after I installed Konsole.
<LookTJ> I need one freaking hp printer
<LookTJ> :D
<THX-1138> lostboyz - i can't find the link.  :/
<lostboyz> ok
<lostboyz> to what?
<LookTJ> lostboyz
<lostboyz> yeah
<lostboyz> what up
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: sorry but i don't know much about it. might try later since nobody is responding
<lostboyz> hp printers have problems at least mine
<LookTJ> look here, http://google.com/linux
<LookTJ> :D
<lostboyz> the 5940 model the paper jams all thetime
<SkinnyC> Is there an approximate date for when Edgy Elf is going to be realeased (as in the more final one, not the beta)?
<lostboyz> ok so what im a supposed to google
<LookTJ> octcober 26th skinnyc
<SkinnyC> i'm wondering whether to wait and install that or just with 6.06
<SkinnyC> ah okay
<Ceddie> mister: OK, thanks!  The other is even more technical to do with why Ubuntu misdetects the size of hda on an LX motherboard.   Later.
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: installing konsole killed some of the gnome stuff?  hmmm  that definitely shouldn't have happened.  just an install with apt-get?
<LookTJ> or octcober 25th
<Ceddie> install with synaptic
<mister_roboto> Ceddie: dapper?
<root___> whats up people.... whrere can i find where applications start? its not in cron or inittab...
<LookTJ> i hate lexmark
<LookTJ> unfriendly to ubuntu
<lostboyz> oh
<Ceddie> I'm not sure if it was installing some KDS packages, but I thought it might be - The dialog box comes up but it's just white and grey.  E.g. for users & groups.
<lostboyz> yes well cannon has good printers
<Ceddie> KDE I meant
<lostboyz> but i am not sure how friendly they are
<Ceddie> dapper 6.06.1 alternate - is that stable?
<LookTJ> lexmark is on my family pc under xp
<lostboyz> oh i see
<LookTJ> but it's won't print the docs, stupid lexmark e312L
<whazilla> what tools are there to reconfigure X ?
<LookTJ> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<whazilla> or to debug it to c something missing or wrong ?
<LookTJ> whazilla: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<admin_> Where is a tutorial upgrade dapper to eft?
<whazilla> thkx
<lostboyz> you may want to go to pcwold.com and read the reviews of printers there
<LookTJ> whazilla: np
<lostboyz> i logged out once
<ro3> Where is a tutorial upgrade dapper to eft?
<lostboyz> with sudo shutdown -h now in a terminal
<Ceddie> Actually I think it may more likely be something to do with the hard drive problem - if it's a regression/bug in the kernel drivers, where's the best place to ask?
<lostboyz> would that have any effect on the virtual consoles or logging out to gdm in the  future?
<whazilla> dpkg notfound :$
<THX-1138> ro3 - grab the iso for the daily build if you want to. it's available.
<ro3> THX-1138: i rather install the sources..but i dont know hem
<LookTJ> lostboyz: to restart, sudo shutdown -r now
<root___> what is the command to find out how much space is being used in directories?
<LookTJ> idk
<THX-1138> du or df
<zyclop> is there a way to limit acces to a LAN to certain MAC adresses?
<Arafangion> zyclop: No.
<THX-1138> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<osfameron> how can I stop pdfs from appearing within the Firefox window?
<osfameron> ie., disable the plugin
<Arafangion> zyclop: But, you can generally firewall them, ie, have a router that only passes allowed packets (from certain MAC addys)
<LookTJ> omg!
<LookTJ> i've being ddos
<THX-1138> zyclop - take a peek at the developers site it may be what you need. - editing iptable isn't much fun.
<LookTJ> ddosed*
<LookTJ> SYN Flood Attack Detect
<Arafangion> LookTJ: If you were DDOS'ed, you wouldn't be here.
<LookTJ> omg!!!
<Ceddie> osfameron - there is a plugin to do exactly that - PDFs then open only in the viewer and there is no blank window
<zyclop> arafangion: and where can i get more info on that topic?
<Arafangion> zyclop: Basic firewall/router
<osfameron> Ceddie: oh!  that's cool, url?  I thought it would just be a setting (stop using the useless plugin) but can't find it
<Arafangion> zyclop: Then, you start to focus on filtering.
<zyclop> Arafangion: thanks
<Arafangion> zyclop: Then, you start playing around with, eg, iptables modules that allow various features, such as mac filtering.
<LookTJ> Oct/01/2006 12:09:32
<LookTJ> that's when it's happened
<mbd> hi! im having some problems with my ati drivers
<Arafangion> LookTJ: Tell me when you have a distributed dict attack. Those are nasty.
<KenSentMe> Where can i get some info on creating my own debs for Ubuntu?
<Ceddie> osfameron - not sure if it's the same one I had in Windows, but https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/636/ looks useful
<Arafangion> mbd: Sure, let me determine if it's a hardware issue.
<THX-1138> zyclop - it's darn geeky. but, wait! theres more. - conntrack - lol
<zyclop> Arafangion: yeah, I'll find out how that stuff works and then do what has to be done. thanks for your time
<Arafangion> mbd: Is it an ati device?
<mbd> Arafangion, yes, an 9800pro
<Arafangion> mbd: Then you have a problem.
<Arafangion> mbd: Best you can do is hope that it works.
<Arafangion> mbd: Try the free version.
<mbd> Arafangion, they ware working just the other day. but now they dont, xorg.conf the same
<Arafangion> mbd: Try the non-free one in the repos.
<Arafangion> mbd: Try the commercial ones from the ati website.
<Arafangion> mbd: If you're very lucky, one of the three will work.
<osfameron> Ceddie: thanks, looks useful!
<mbd> Arafangion.. hmm.. its just so wierd, i have been using the fglrx for a month or something and the other day 3d acceleration just stopped working..
<Arafangion> mbd: If you have any option, use NVidia.
<LookTJ> Nvidia get better picture
<THX-1138> nVidia <3 <3  - ati is just poinlessly more difficult.
<LookTJ> too bad i got ati radeon 9000
<Arafangion> mbd: I must admit, I have ati too, it just happens to work using the latest ati drivers from the website, but any others don't work, and I can't upgrade my kernel.
<LookTJ> nvidia also more stable
<mbd> well, bought it when i still was on windows..
<Arafangion> mbd: But, mine's built into the laptop, so I don't have a choice.
<THX-1138> yes, most laptops too. - doh
<Arafangion> mbd: Even on windows, imho, nvidia is better.
<mbd> and im a poor student so have not much choise
<paines> hi
<Arafangion> mbd: Could always sell it, and get a cheap nvidia.
<LookTJ> arafangion: take the laptop apart
<Arafangion> LookTJ: Haha. :)
<mbd> true
<LookTJ> I'm gonna do my laptop, and get rid of ati
<LookTJ> hahaha
<paines> which scripts / dameon are responsible for autodetecting of inserting comact flash cards into the system
<LookTJ> Why does have to have ati video cards?
<LookTJ> dell*
<LookTJ> why does dell*
<macacorush> Hello
<LookTJ> Hi
<macacorush> I need some help setting Firebird on my ubuntu server
<macacorush> Firebird/Interbase
<xevil> LookTJ: more than likely it'e an economics thing...
<THX-1138> "hotplug" i believe is the service responsible for cds and flash cards - anyone know for sure?
<xevil> it's that is...
<macacorush> Can anyone help me set a firebird/interbase database on my ubuntu server?
<THX-1138> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<LookTJ> I want Nvidia
<LookTJ> lol
<LookTJ> :\
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone here use GimpShop
<THX-1138> LookTJ - I picked up a nice laptop with an nvidia card. (my wife made me put the 1,700 dollar lappy down before we got to the checkout. -lol)
<Paddy_EIRE> I have found both an rpm and source versions and I trying to install but have no idea
<LookTJ> heh
<john>  how do I kill all wine processes?
<THX-1138> sudo killall -9 winserver
<tucoz> is there some way to make gnome show a preview of the folder contents? Especially the cover art for albums in my music collection.
<Arlington> i have a question regarding /etc/hotplug/usb i don't  have this directory but need to create a file in it to get my mouse to work properly. how do i do?
<THX-1138> sudo ps -e is the command to find em
<THX-1138> !intellimouse
<THX-1138> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intellimouse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<THX-1138> Did that help?
<Arlington> THX-1138: that's not what i'am trying to do ... i've checked them.
<LookTJ> i have wireless mouse
<macacorush> Hello.... any help on downloading and setting the firebird / interbase database on ubuntu server?
<LookTJ> lol
<THX-1138> LookTJ - Stop that! - I did spell the name right _this_ time. - grin
<Arlington> i wanna enable status reporting from the mouse and need to put a scipt in that folder but i don't have it... and i don't know if i'am supposed to?
<LookTJ> hehe
<LookTJ> I'm just bored
<LookTJ> bye
<LookTJ> brb
<LookTJ> after a long sleep :P
<THX-1138> Arlington - I couldn't look any more silly than i look now. want to try the bot again? - (crosses fingers)
<macacorush> Hello.... any help on downloading and setting the firebird / interbase database on ubuntu server?
<THX-1138> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<THX-1138> Bah!
<macacorush> !firebird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firebird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chemaja> the ubuntu packaging guide rules
<macacorush> !interbase
<chemaja> kudos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interbase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !info interbase
<ubotu> Package interbase does not exist in any distro I know
<macacorush> !info interbase
<macacorush> !info firebird
<ubotu> Package firebird does not exist in any distro I know
<macacorush> aaargh
<BlueEagle> macacorush: looks like you're on your own there :/
<Arlington> THX-1138:  what do you mean man?
<chemaja> macacorush, it's in dapper/universe.
<THX-1138> macacorush: If it is open source. there might be a project channel here at freenode.org  irc search or #interbase ??
<chemaja> macacorush, `apt-cache search firebird'
<chemaja> macacorush, firebird is the open source version of interbase
<macacorush> let me try
<macacorush> THANKS =)
<BlueEagle> !info php5-interbase
<ubotu> php5-interbase: interbase/firebird module for php5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.2-1 (dapper), package size 37 kB, installed size 152 kB
<BlueEagle> there you go
<osama> firebird is a split from interbase 6
<chemaja> macacorush, you lucky thing, you've got super-server AND classic-server packaged nicely for you ;P
<THX-1138> Arlington - erm - If i were paid at all or paid what i was worth i would owe money. - very new to linux - does enthusiasm count for anything?
<osama> firebird's evolution is now much faster than interbase
<chemaja> i hates firebird dbs
<chemaja> deal with em at work every day
<osama> chemaja: why?
<Arlington> THX-1138:  yeah! same situation for me.
<doktoreas> hi to all!
<osama> hi
<chemaja> i more hates the specific versions we run with the specific os' we run
<doktoreas> Anyone knows of guide for using a printer on Windows from Ubuntu=?
<THX-1138> chemaja - Can you help him with his question?
<chemaja> crashes... resource hogs that need reboots...
<macacorush> a client worked with interbase for 10 years and now I need to re-do the application on php
<chemaja> THX-1138, which question...
<macacorush> redhat weighted so much... and ubuntu installed like a dream
<osama> doktoreas: easy
<lunaphyte_> i see the list of situations the alternate install cd is for, but what is it about the cd that makes it appropriate for those situations?
<doktoreas> osama, how?
<osama> System -> Administration -> Printers -> New printer
<osama> Then Network Printer (Windows printer SMB)
<BlueEagle> lunaphyte_: The graphical installer is a very new feature. That might be one of the reasons. It might also come down to space restrictions even.
<THX-1138> doktores - only 2 simple tricks one, pick "windows printer" in the gui drop down menu two, don't select Detect lan printers
<osama> select the computer name
<osama> in host and printer
<osama> then enter user/pass if required
<THX-1138> chemaja - the question on databases?
<osama> that's it
<THX-1138> !printers
<chemaja> THX-1138, i thought i did
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<THX-1138> chemaja - Thanks (sheepish grin) Windows users - Linux Community.
<chemaja> THX-1138, huh??
<chemaja> THX-1138, you've lost me, buddy
<THX-1138> chemaja - I would guess typing in CAPS won't help me one bit.
<chemaja> THX-1138, that's the least of your problems ;)
<Parama> my login prompt at my console shows up before all the services have loaded
<Parama> in edgy
<_Rappy_> if i edit /etc/hosts and type like:    xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx example.com www.example.com   will i always be redirected to the server, or does this only work in a intranet?
<osama> _Rappy_: the server's apache config probably has a set "ServerName" that redirects any domain names to the original
<macacorush>  thanks for your help
<macacorush> bye bye
<_Rappy_> osama : thanks
<osama> y/w
<JoshIRL> Is gtalk supported on ubuntu?
<osama> gtalk is jabber
<osama> and is supported by any jabber client
<JoshIRL> I tried with gaim it doesn't work :(
<BlueEagle> _rappy_: It will most likely direct you from that machine to that IP as hosts are usually searched before DNS. However the other machines on your intranet won't know about it (unless you're the dns for that net) so everyone else will get nowhere.
<osama> JoshIRL it should
<JoshIRL> Hmm
<JoshIRL> Wonder what i did wrong :S
<osama> uuse the name xxxx@gmail.com
<osama> server hmail.com
<osama> gmail.com
<JoshIRL> hmail.com?
<JoshIRL> o lol
<JoshIRL> yeah
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<JoshIRL> -.-
<osama> screen name: username , server: gmail.com   , password
<JoshIRL> Alias, blank?
<osama> anything you like, alias is for gaim
<JoshIRL> Now when i sign on it goes like 2 bars up and just stops.
<JoshIRL> what is the 'connect server' under more options.?
<lunaphyte__> is the alternate install cd a server install or a desktop install?
<pulz0r> can someone please help me setting up my wireless card on my laptop?
<pulz0r> I just installed ubuntu and, reading on the WifiDocs/WiFiHowto my card should be supported
<ubuntobob> hi
<pulz0r> I just dont really get how should configure it
<osama> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<ubuntobob> anyone know how I can replace xwindows
<ubuntobob> I have knackered it trying to install my ATI card
<tucoz> replace it with what?
<ubuntobob> I mean reinstall it
<ubuntobob> strip it out and put it back
<osama> too late
<ovy> so it did nothing
<segfault> ubuntobob, u prolly killed ur config, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntobob> tried that, it gave me an error
<ovy> sudo aptitiude dist-upgrade didn't do nothing
<Paddy_EIRE> Has anyone here installed GimpShop from source, Im having difficulty getting it installed.
<osama> i need to stop typing sudo bash
<ubuntobob> Ill just run it agin so I can tell you what the error is
<ubuntobob> osama
<ubuntobob> activate your root password
<osama> i know
<osama> :)
<ubuntobob> segfault
<ubuntobob> it tells me xserver is not installed
<ovy> any suggestions how to upgrade ubuntu 5.04 to 6.06?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow: hey man, Im trying to kill 2 birds with one stone here.  Firstly I want to begin using GimpShop as in my course they use PhotoShop and this would translate out better, secondly I downloaded GimpShops' source package and would like the experience of compiling something from source..could you or anyone else help me out?
<chemaja> ovy, isn't there an upgrade guide?
<ovy> without a mouse or cd?
<segfault> ubuntobob, pkg is xserver-xorg
<ubuntobob> ovy
<mand> test
<ubuntobob> apt-get update (I thik)
<ovy> yes
<osama> Paddy_EIRE: Gimpshop is similar ... but feels VERY different
<ovy>  tried that with sudo
<ubuntobob> muh
<pulz0r> how do I make ubuntu recognize my wireless card? its a Intel WPC2011BWWcard (Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B LAN PC Card ) and it should be supported
<ovy> it stayed like 30 min or so and nothing changed
<Paddy_EIRE> osama: yeah, Im aware of that but the menu structure is the same at the very least
<ubuntobob> Cant you get a cd?
<whazilla> how i kill sax ?
<ovy> I have a cd but doesn't work
<segfault> pulz0r, chk google looks like u need ndiswrapper
<ubuntobob> drve or disk?
<THX-1138> !wireless > pulz0r
<ovy> ubuntu cd
<Paddy_EIRE> osama: do you use GimpShop, if so how did you install it?
<ubuntobob> make a new un!
<pulz0r> thx, I'll look for ndiswrapper
<Cosarello> HI ALL
<Cosarello> i have a problem
<Cosarello> i need to configure Synaptic Packet Manager
<pulz0r> THX-1138 yeah, i tried to look it up via the wifidocs, but I cant really figure it out, Im being send from one page to another
<Cosarello> in order to avoid installing software from cd
<ovy> I tried 3 times with ubuntu cd but I get a weird scrren like when choosing a higher resolution than suppored
<tucoz> ovy, I would replace all occurances of breezy to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<THX-1138> pulz0r - iwconfig? lsmod?
<tucoz> ovy, then run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Cosarello> anyone can help me, please? :)
<ovy> and how do I replace that?
<segfault> Cosarello, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the line where the 2nd col is the cd device
<WillEyedOney> anyone know how to get the user pane to show in xchat?
<tucoz> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cosarello> ok i will try
<THX-1138> WillEyedOney: /set  can access some nice features. - peek at the xchat site.
<shriphani> guys trouble here
<Cosarello> thank u all
<ovy> I did run all those apt commands but didn't work will it work if I replace that?
<shriphani> no audio
<pulz0r> THX-1138: iwconfig doesnt see any devices
<WillEyedOney> cheers ;)
<shriphani> help please !
<tucoz> ovy, if you want to upgrade from breezy to dapper, you'll have to tell apt that it should use the dapper packages
<tucoz> ovy, that is why you change breezy to dapper in sources.list
<ovy> I have 5.04 something with h not breezy...
<tucoz> hoary
<ovy> that
<tucoz> ovy, i am not sure how a hoary->dapper update would work
<segfault> ovy, u must upgrade to breezy first then dapper
<shriphani> erm anyone ?
<THX-1138> pulz0r - lshw - anything? - ndiswrapper is the thing.
<WillEyedOney> just gui_ulist_hide is set to OFF and I still don't see it
<_Rappy_> I'm getting a high CPU load, but top don't reveal any processes running that uses the CPU that much. it's a 6.06.1 AMD64 running on a Xeon processor. Any ideas?
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - ow many terminals do you have open? any zombie processes. how many    users
<shriphani> THX-1138, i get no audio can you help me ?
<yukdenizD> how can instal vmware in ubuntu?
<THX-1138> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MrNaz> guys i'm still looking for a good IDE for ubuntu... ive just migrated from win32, i used ultraedit there, and it rocked... ive tried jedit but it just doesnt feel as refined as ultraedit
<THX-1138> shriphani - Did that help?
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : 1 user, 4-5 terminals, no zombie processes. After a while the whole PC just freezes
<pulz0r> what should I see with lshw, I dont really get it (yes, im totally new to linux)
<shriphani> THX-1138, no
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - Do you have bery/compiz installed? - a long shot.
<tucoz> MrNaz, you could try eclipse or anjuta ide,
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : is a clean install, so I'd have to say no
<micael71> hello
<unfknblvbl> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - and top isn't giving any leads. - this newb is running out of options.
<micael71> anyone knows a good ftp-server
<THX-1138> << fairly new to linux
<britt> im using xfce, and when I run gtkwifi to config my computer, it says something about not finding gnome.panel or something? can somebody help? I could really use wireless right now
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : no, and it's that which puzzles me
<segfault> micael71, proftp
<acuster> hey all, can anyone here explain (or point to docs) the changes in edgy to fstab, notably the use of UUID's instead of partition names?
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - also a long shot. - do you have kde installed with gdm as the display manager?
<micael71> segfault how do i install it i have tried but did not manage it
<segfault> acuster, might get more answers in #dapper+1
<segfault> micael71, sudo apt-get install proftp
<wickedpuppy> i thought its ubuntu+1
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : no graphical interface installed either, just the server :-\
<segfault> oh maybe
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - I'm stuck. - $%^ - Can i get you some coffee?
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : hmm, have a load of 98% waiting for IO to complete...
<micael71> segfault it is only bz2 and gz files
<help_me> how can i get gnome.panel running on xfce? I could use wireless
<_Rappy_> THX-1138 : I should be getting you coffee :)
<segfault> micael71, what does that mean u downloaded the src and dontknow what todo ?
<segfault> micael71, forget the src install the ubuntu pkg with the command i just gave
<segfault> help_me, run gnome-panel from a terminal in xfce
<micael71> segfault ok but how do i do that do i have the ubuntu pkg
<THX-1138> _Rappy_ - strace  - (i hear you saying but on what process - i dunno.)not sure i should suggest it.
<segfault> micael71, sudo apt-get install proftp
<UbuntuGuy> what cli command can I use to see the files in a package?
<help_me> segfault: okay, well I guess I have to install that
<micael71> that will i write in a terminal window or?
<segfault> yes
<fluX-SGAtlantis> or sudo apt-get install proftpd
<segfault> UbuntuGuy, I forget the option but man dpkg should tell u how
<micael71> segfault ok thanks i will try it
<rubso> guys i really need help, is there a good LAN Messenger for Ubuntu, and how can i turn off the firewall completely? Thanks.
<Arcad3> what firewall?
<Arcad3> the name
<fluX-SGAtlantis> you won't find proftp in apt
<fluX-SGAtlantis> proftpd is the package you need
<Paddy_EIRE> would someone beable to help walk me through building "gimpshop" from source?
<UbuntuGuy> segfault: thx it's dpkg -L
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, follow the README or INSTALL file that came with the src
<segfault> UbuntuGuy, no
<segfault> UbuntuGuy, err np :)
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: will this also describe required dependencies
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, read and find out, it should
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: cheers :)
<hamidyassine> hi everybody
<THX-1138> segfault - Did you see _Rappy_ 's quesiotn about cpu utilization?     load of 98% waiting for IO to complete
<segfault> THX-1138, no
<THX-1138> GM hamidyassine
<hamidyassine> someone know how to join channel morocco plz
<THX-1138> segfault - Ok.
<fluX-SGAtlantis> do /join #morocco ?
<wickedpuppy> actually how did you get here ?
<wickedpuppy> i am curious ...
<hamidyassine> it doesnt work
<wickedpuppy> what doesn't work ?
<wickedpuppy> --> /join #morocco ?
<hamidyassine> it opens anew channel empty
<wickedpuppy> ...
<hamidyassine> but not  the real one
<wickedpuppy> of course
<segfault> _Rappy_, what services are running on ur server?
<wickedpuppy> you wants to go to channel morocco
<wickedpuppy> and you got into channel morocco ...
<Dodi_71> Hello everyone, I'm new into linux and would like to have some help with regard to connecting network drives? Can someone help me
<Dodi_71> please
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hamidyassine> i dont know
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: after performing "./configure" in the extracted directory it details an enourmous list, I then type make and I get "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." What have I done wrong the readme files have basically no infromation
<_Rappy_> segfault : it's just a clean install... just installed it, been tourblesome from the beginning. Can it have something to do with running AMD46 on a Xeon processor?
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, sounds like configure did not complete successfully
<gwilma> Hello all. Does anyone know how to recover data from a floppy disk?
<wickedpuppy> hamidyassine, you are in channel #ubuntu ... btw i think you are in wrong network ... which irc network are you supposed to be in ?
<hamidyassine> how can i reach undernet
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: what can I do to determine what went wrong
<segfault> _Rappy_, i was wondering that too, cuz i dont run 64bit here but according to ubuntu site that the install u need
<britt> segfault: teh error actually is missing gnome.applet
<britt> is there any other program I can run in xfce that will allow me to graphically see the APs?
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: will I pastebin the results of ./configure
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, k
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<segfault> _Rappy_, what kernel?
<flx> how can i change the xfce4 window manager to metacity?
<Dodi_71> I have a sat. receiver that is linux based and would like to connect it's samba shared drive to me linux based pc?
<Dodi_71> can some one help
<segfault> flx, metacity --replcae i think
<britt> or edit .Xsession
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25493/
<_Rappy_> segfault 2.6.15.27
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, here is ur prob checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, look for error in configure output
<THX-1138> !\\\Dodi_71 - Ubotu has a link - the info is ambiguous and difficult. (at least i thought so.) I almost hate to refer you to it.
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: what must I do about that, I have no idea what is required of me " XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" <--I dont know what I must do to fix this
<britt> anybody have a solution to my issue?
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: install libxml-parser-perl
<meson_ray> I'm back after attempting the install
<Paddy_EIRE> jrib: nice one, can I do "sudo pt-get install libxml-parser-perl"
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, install XML::Parser module for perl
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: although, I think build-essential should pull that in
<meson_ray> I have a couple of questions, does anyone have a few minutes?
<jrib> Paddy_EIRE: yes, you can do that
<segfault> _rappy_, server kernel i guess?
<segfault> !ask > meson_ray
<meson_ray> is there any way to choose ESSID automatically?
<micael71> can i install a tar.gz file in my ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: jrib: thx guys
<_rappy_> segfault : yeah. anyhows, must go. Will try to figure it out later
<jrib> micael71: yes, but it is usually harder than just using the repositories.  What are you trying to install?
<_rappy_> thanks segfault and THX-1138  :)
<segfault> _rappy_, np good luck
<Dodi_71> I would like to connect 2 drives over network. both drives are running under linux operating system? Can someone help
<segfault> Dodi_71, use nfs
<Arcad3> bridge?
<micael71> jrib i am trying to install proftpd server
<jrib> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<jrib> micael71: it is available in the universe repository.  Have you enabled universe?
<britt> i have a wireless card in my notebook here, and i'm at school. I would like to know how to config my wifi card graphically to allow me to connect to the wireless
<micael71> jrib no i dont think so
<jrib> ubotu: tell micael71 about universe
<micael71> jrib i am very new at this
<Jas-Nix> hello all, usplash isn't working on my system, instead I just see system info, and not the normal init system info
<britt> cant use gtkwifi, it says something about missing a gnome.applet or something
<Jas-Nix> I am using edgy beta
<jrib> micael71: after enabling universe, you can use apt-get (command line) or system > administration > synaptic (gui) to install the proftpd package
<THX-1138> !repos  > micael71
<meson_ray> britt:  I think I'm having a similar problem, can't connect
<meson_ray> although my problem might me I was entering the essid wrong
<shriphani> THX-1138, still no sound :(
<micael71> thanks i am looking at it now
<OsfinPowsmeron> any suggestions for getting EasyUbuntu to not crash when it's run?
<britt> meson_ray: well I can connect at home
<shriphani> sudo cat /dev/dsp prints a lot of question marks
<meson_ray> hm... I am not having that luck
<meson_ray> although the internet's rather weak here
<OsfinPowsmeron> EasyUbuntu just opens a gksu which doesn't do anything, then hangs
<britt> but here at school, there are several APs and I need to know graphically which one will work the best
<meson_ray> gentoo connects perfectly fine
<meson_ray> I'm willing to admit I put the ESSID in wrong, that might be why I couldn't connect
<meson_ray> however, it won't connect manually either
<britt> meson_ray: use any
<meson_ray> eh, *automatically
<britt> should get you on the first available ap
<robertttt> does lilo die?
<meson_ray> put 'any' in ESSID?
<britt> yes
<THX-1138> shriphani - could you ask your questuin again? not sure everyone saw it.
<meson_ray> ah
<meson_ray> okay, thanks
<meson_ray> I'll try that
<britt> tell me how you get a IP
<meson_ray> and for my second question
<britt> I couldnt ever get one
<meson_ray> dhcp
<britt> lol
<meson_ray> were you asking someone else?
<britt> no
<britt> i thought you had it
<hephaestus_> hi all..how can i set a autoreply for private messages on bitchx?
<britt> anyway, try 'sudo ifup ethx' where x is the # of your wifi card
<meson_ray> well, there usually is one until the router's reset (which it does on a weekly basis when It stops working)
<britt> in my case, its eth1
<meson_ray> yeah, I tried that
<britt> and?
<meson_ray> I didn't have 'any' in the ESSID though
<britt> no IP?
<britt> ah
<meson_ray> no ip
<krang> If I want to use a LiveCD to backup the filesystem on another machine, which util should I use? I can't apt-get dump, so I was wondering what other options there are.
<meson_ray> it wouldn't connect at all
<Dodi_71> is there any GUI interface to setup NFS
<britt> oh and check your /etc/network/interfaces
<meson_ray> it's weird that it's eth1 though, you think it'd be a wlan
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: jrib: now im very confused http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25495/
<Ascend> Hi there
<meson_ray> there's only two external interfaces, eth0 and eth1
<meson_ray> eth0 is wired
<meson_ray> eth1 is the wireless
<meson_ray> I'll give that a try next time
<meson_ray> however, I actually had to format the partition
<Ascend> Hi! I have a question to make. May I?
<Arcad3> go ahead
<meson_ray> I'm not a huge fan of the grub scripts.......
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, GLIB - version >= 2.4.5... no
<Ascend> Well, I have both wired and wireless Ethernet. However, wireless doesn't seem to work/detect any network.
<Ascend> And I know that I am covered ;) Just the wireless doesn't seem to work
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, Paddy_EIRE ubuntu uses glib 2.3.6
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: I did "sudo apt-get install glib" and i got "Couldn't find package glib"
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, pakg in ubuntu is libc6, to compile u need libc6-dev, but it is likely already installed just not new enough to compile this app
<Dodi_71> is there any GUI interface to setup NFS:-D
<segfault> Dodi_71, not that i know of
<Ascend> No one can help me?
<Ascend> :x
<meson_ray> I've used grub to dual boot between gentoo/windows for several months now, and when I installed ubuntu as a third OS, windows decided not to boot from either ubuntu's grub or gentoo's grub
<meson_ray> I had to split a 3 gig swap partition into logical 256 meg swap and 2.7 gig /
<meson_ray> ascend, I'm having the same problem
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: so I probably wont be able to install this then
<Dodi_71> at lease a place to read about NFS setup
<Ascend> hmm
<meson_ray> try putting 'any' in ESSID
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, doubtful upgrading glib is a huge undertaking, u should not do it
<Ascend> That kinky
<AStroMan> help i search Driver for canon mp450 printer
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Arcad3> Ascend u use ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gimpshop
<meson_ray> and thanks to britt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimpshop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ascend> yes.
<Ascend> Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake.
<meson_ray> me too
<Arcad3> what software u use for wireless connection
<meson_ray> what wireless card do you have?
<Jas-Nix> can someone tell me what might be causing boot splash not to work on my system? I do have to add a Modeline to xorg.conf to get ubuntu to recognize my monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: do you think I might have more success converting the gimpshop rpm to deb
<Ascend> 802.11b/g wireless LAN
<meson_ray> what's the output of lspci?
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, that is simple using alien, but if ur prog requires glibc >2.4 it is useless
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<meson_ray> wait, hold on a second....
<Paddy_EIRE> I wonder if there is an older version of gimpshop
<meson_ray> eth1 WAS configured to accept any ESSID....
<meson_ray> I guess my problem's not fixed either
<Ascend>  Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97  Modem Controller (rev 03)
<Ascend> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Rad eon 9600 M10] 
<Ascend> 0000:02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01 )
<Ascend> 0000:02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<Ascend> Paddy_EIRE, can't you compile from source?
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: just wondering I have a university version of Photoshop 7 here (all legal) is this simple to install in ubuntu using wine??? Im trying to stay on the free side of things here as no credit card and low funds are a problem
<meson_ray> have you installed any sort of driver for it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Ascend: i need GLIB - version >= 2.4.
<Paddy_EIRE> Ascend: basically no
<Ascend> can you just take out , via synaptic?
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<Ascend> and then compile the whole thing?
<Ascend> strange...
<rene32> I have problems to get WPAconfigured for a PRISM wifi card. Anyone here who could help?
<Ascend> Anyway, buy it a Guiness...perhaps he'll just forget about glib ;)
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, it is worth a shot, i dont really know how well photoshop works with wine i have never tried
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, u could also just use plain old gimp for graphics editing
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: that was the point of gimpshop
<segfault> Paddy_EIRE, gimp is in ubuntu, sudo apt-get install gimp
<hephaestus_> hi all..how can i set a autoreply for private messages on bitchx?
<Paddy_EIRE> segfault: my course exclusively uses photoshop, so Gimp doesnt translate out well with my learning materials, e.g. a simple exercise written for pshop is a whole undertaking as I have to "try" and use gimp
<ikonia> hephaestus_ its in the BitchX docs
<gh0st> hello, ubuntu detected my soundblaster but i get no sound :-(
<meson_ray> Does anyone know a lot about windows not liking extended partitions?
<ikonia> turn the volume up ? test the cable,
<j2daosh> whats up people.... how do i get multimedia support working through freenx?
<mini_gamer1896> gh0st: try hitting the increase/decrease volume button(s) on your keyboard if you have any
<ikonia> freenx ? whats that got to do with ubuntu ?
<SportChick> win5
<brush01uk> Greekings Everyone hope All Well ?  / Have a good day
<j2daosh> because im using ubuntu....
<gh0st> mini_gamer1896: still no sound
<j2daosh> and its a ubuntu issue with compatiblity
<gh0st> volume/mixer is OK$
<ikonia> I disagree
<j2daosh> and this is the ubuntu channel.... so im here
<mini_gamer1896> k, i have that prob accationally myself, tis how i solve it
<mini_gamer1896> *"solve"
<anto9us> j2daosh, it's not a supported package, try searching forums though, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=8565892
<RamiKassab> hey guys this isn't really an ubuntu question but I figured i'd give it a shot. When doing a search and replace using regular expressions, in the replace portion how do I refer to match that was made in the search? say I don't want to replace one of the matches but rather keep it the same
<RamiKassab> I'm new to regular expressions and am using jedit and really need help with this
* ikonia is fed up with people asking nothing to do with ubuntu in an already very busy channel
<segfault> RamiKassab, perl regexs?
<RamiKassab> segfault: I'm actually using jedit
<meson_ray> j2caosh:  how did you install the program?
<GaiaX11> RamiKassab: goto #bash they know everything about linux commands
<meson_ray> *j2daosh
<lunaphyte__> #regex
<meson_ray> (I'm just curious)
<j2daosh> meson_ray: apt-get install freenx
<RamiKassab> lunaphyte: asked in there and no answer
<segfault> RamiKassab, ull have to differ to the jedit docs on that
<lunaphyte__> be patient.  they are helpful
<meson_ray> "unsupported package?"
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> yeah thats why im kinda at a loss for words too
<j2daosh> i have added repos off easysource though so that could be it
<anto9us> j2daosh, yes, you have seveas mirrors in your repository list
<Farhad> How I can format a drive, for example hda7
<j2daosh> it might not be in the main repos... but instead multi/uni/and backports
<Farhad> please help me
<j2daosh> Farhad: use gparted
<Farhad> j2daosh, in terminal
* j2daosh shrugs
<j2daosh> man format
<j2daosh> haven't had to format anything yet....
<giftnudel> Farhad: man mkfs
<meson_ray> wait, wait, how is a package that comes with an OS 'unsupported'?
<j2daosh> meson_ray: it doesn"come" with it
<anto9us> Farhad, System | Administration | Disks
<j2daosh> i added a repo (seveas's to be exact)
<j2daosh> since its not a main repo its unsupported
<meson_ray> yeah, but they said it was unsupported before you mentioned that
<j2daosh> because they know its not in the "main" repo
<meson_ray> oh, ok
<meson_ray> well, one question down, two to go
<gh0st> hello, ubuntu detected my soundblaster but i get no sound :-(, volume mixer is not muted
<RamiKassab> segfault: figured it out, thanks
<flx> how can i change the metacity theme in xfce?
<micael71> jrib i think i have installed it now but i cant find the program it is not in my internet folder
<quiet> does ubutu have a port for the SUSE Enterprise 10 Gnome menu?
<j2daosh> what is your question meson_ray
<quiet> ubuntu*
<Farhad> thanks all
<Dimensions> hi how do i install php in ubuntu ?
<GaiaX11> Hello crimeboy. R you here?
<quiet> Dimensions, apt-get install php5
<GaiaX11> crimeboy. R you here?
<micael71> i did install a program but now i cant find it
<Dimensions> thanks quiet
<giftnudel> Dimensions: try with synaptic -> search php or apt-cache search php
<giftnudel> Dimensions: that will help in the future
<giftnudel> micael71: how did you install it?
<Dimensions> giftnudel:  i guess its downloadin with apt-get
<micael71> giftnudel i did install it in the installer
<giftnudel> Dimensions: yes, but with my two commands, you may find out what the name of the package is
<meson_ray> does anyone know how to boot windows from grub after adding a logical/extended partition?
<micael71> giftnudel i can find it on my hd but i dont know what file to start it with
<earthian> hello
<earthian> who is good here with networking?
<earthian> i have 3 computers connected to my ubuntu
<earthian> erm
<quiet> earthian, ask your question.
<giftnudel> micael71: dpkg -L <package-name> will you can find all files installed by this package, m
<earthian> 2 computers
<Pensa`MIA> my grub menu is loaded with older kernels, can I just remove the older kernels from the adept package manager?
<giftnudel> micael71: maybe that will help
<earthian> both computers are in different subnet
<earthian> how could i connect them together?
<quiet> vlan
<crimeboy> GaiaX11: yep
<earthian> so they would not only see each other but could share files even
<quiet> or NAT
<earthian> i use DHCP
<earthian> to assign them IPs, dns ans stuff
<quiet> your DHCP is handing outdifferent subnet addresses?
<giftnudel> earthian: you need two network cards (or virtual cards, like quiet suggests)
<Hohlraum> anyone else seeing the update software crash X ?
<earthian> i have 3 cards
<earthian> well.. my ubuntu sees and shares files with both computers there
<GaiaX11> crimeboy: this is a good place to learn many new things. Isn't it?
<earthian> just those computers does not talk to each other
<quiet> earthian, is there a reason why you have 3 computers with different subnets?
<earthian> maybe not?
<quiet> heh..
<earthian> well.. i am a noob
<meson_ray> okay, is there an FAQ somewhere about booting to windows when it decides it doesn't want to boot?
<quiet> if this is just your home... you should be using something like.. 192.168.100 - 192.168.1.103
<crimeboy> GaiaX11: yep, ;] 
<earthian> i just plugged in my LAN cables and assigned different IPs and subments to those somputers
<davvs> is there any way i can tell ubuntu or gnome to start a new application via ssh? (not start it directly in the ssh-window)
<earthian> computers
<quiet> why did you assing different subnets?
<giftnudel> davvs: ssh -c might du it?
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: Do you have dual boot?
<earthian> good question :D
<matt8806suomi> anyone know how to reset username and password??
<earthian> hm
<quiet> earthian, what are they?
<giftnudel> du = do
<GaiaX11> Ubuntu and Windows box?
<earthian> on one of the lan cards there is a dsl modem connected
<quiet> 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.1.1?
<giftnudel> matt8806suomi: why?
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: Ubuntu and Windows box?
<davvs> oh thanks giftnudel, ill try that
<earthian> i have 10.0.0.0 192.168.0.0 192.168.12.0 <-- those are the nets
<meson_ray> Ubuntu, Gentoo and Windows box
<quiet> good god.
<giftnudel> matt8806suomi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<meson_ray> it's been booting fine from gentoo for forever
<earthian> and subnets: 255.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 255.255.0.0
<matt8806suomi> my brothers pc: he can't remember his password
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: and now windows do not come up. Is it?
<earthian> problem is that two of these cards get random names assigned at the boot time
<meson_ray> I installed ubuntu today, and I had to kill a swap partition
<gh0st> how can i create a symlink?
<quiet> earthian, that's silly...  use 192.168.1.1/254 with 255.255.255.0
<earthian> one is vmnet1 card...
<earthian> ok
<earthian> will try
<meson_ray> it was a 3 gig swap partition, I was going to format it differently but never got around to it
<meson_ray> but I had 4 primary partitions, so I had to make an extended partition
* quiet misses gentoo sometimes...  :(
<matt8806suomi> thanks giftnudel
<earthian> hm
<quiet> i'm very glad that Ubuntu *just works*.
<meson_ray> 256 meg swap (don't know why I need it, I've used swap maybe once ever) and the rest several gigs
<meson_ray> actually, ubuntu so far hasn't worked ^__^
<andy101> anyone know how i can associate a protocol in Firefox with a particular application, e.g. make irc://freenode.org start GAIM ?
<gh0st> hello, ubuntu detected my soundblaster but i get no sound :-(, volume mixer is not muted
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: have you tried doing it through gparted?
<Jas-Nix> or aptitude <some option> <list of packages> ?
<meson_ray> I did it through whatever the ubuntu install uses
<Jas-Nix> can i just do something like apt-cache < some option> <list of packages>
<kothz> Anyone have any g-rated thoughts on using enlightenment?
<Jas-Nix> to see what whether a list of packages is installed ?
<quiet> kothz, 16 or 17?
<quiet> kothz, 17 = horribly broken.
<quiet> kothz, 16 = nice, once you learn how to actually use it.
<giftnudel> davvs: ssh root@pc -c "shutdown -h now" will shut down the pc
<kothz> whichever one is synapticked :)
<davvs> aha ok thanks
<meson_ray> what does the ubuntu installer use for partitioning?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: gparted
<micael71> giftnudel i did get a lot of files on a page but i cant find the file to start the program with can i send the file to you
<kothz> it was a passing urge :) in the interest of self-preservation i think I'll pass on the enlightenment :0
<meson_ray> then yes, I have tried gparted
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: Try system recue CD. There are lots of tools in there I think will help you in this matter. Do you know it?
<giftnudel> micael71: tell me the program you installed
<quiet> kothz, it's probably for the best.
<quiet> kothz, if you want to try minimal.. openbox is very nice...
<meson_ray> eh... well, it worked when I axed the partition and made it back into a 3 gig swap
<giftnudel> meson_ray: try cfdisk /dev/device
<micael71> giftnudel proftpd
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster option of dvd::rip??
<meson_ray> it's not a problem with the partitioning though
<meson_ray> the partitioning is fine, I think
<meson_ray> gentoo booted fine
<meson_ray> ubuntu booted fine (networking didn't work though)
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<meson_ray> well no, I'm in windows now
<giftnudel> micael71: you probably need to start it with sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start or something similar
<meson_ray> I'll be using windows until skype gets webcam for linux
<meson_ray> *not all the time
<brush01uk> Hi gh0st, please note I am a new user to ubuntu & linux the last few weeks, to get my sound & vidio working (I used Easyubuntu Program), Barry
<micael71> giftnudel thanks i will try
<meson_ray> it's not grub either though
<meson_ray> because I can get into the microsoft boot loader
<Jan-pp> I have big trouble with my nx. the machine does not have a screen, I access it over network only. if I connect with nx, I do get a fluxbox, but when I try to start an app, nothing happens. can anyone help me?
<quiet> EasyUbuntu is not good..
<quiet> although shuttleworth seems to like it...
<quiet> odd.
<giftnudel> meson_ray: so what is your problem again?
<meson_ray> when I have an extended partition, windows bootloader will come up, but windows will not boot
<xenoNfluX> Windows needs to be on a primary partition
<xenoNfluX> and the first partition on the disk
<giftnudel> xenoNfluX: are you sure about that?
<meson_ray> it is on primary
<meson_ray> and it's not the first partition
<meson_ray> and I'm using it
<meson_ray> that's why I needed the windows bootloader
<meson_ray> it can load windows frm not the first partition
<sproingie> windows always uses its bootloader
<meson_ray> the problem is, when the extended partition is there, the windows bootloader won't load it on the partition It was on before, or the partition right after it
<meson_ray> I have the windows bootloader set up so I can choose from three partition values
<matt8806suomi> can anyone help with drivers for the "Telewell TW-EA200 ADSL modem"
<vmw> hi. which linux distro has the best built-in support for closed source (mp3, flash etc.)?
<brush01uk> Hi quiet, as new user then whyis Easyubunyu no good ?
<meson_ray> I think I tried this before and I couldn't get it working, hence the 3 gig swap partition
<sproingie> vmw: linspire
<giftnudel> vmw: ubuntu has a pretty decent support for it
<matt8806suomi> 3gig swap is stupid
<sproingie> vmw: keep in mind that closed source has no support for you.  tweak anything and you're on your own
<meson_ray> that's right
<meson_ray> especailly because it's NEVER used
<xenoNfluX> well, as far as I know, the Windows install can be on any partition, but the Windows bootloader needs to be on the first partition
<giftnudel> vmw: it's not difficult to install all that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<meson_ray> but it didn't like the extended partition
<matt8806suomi> 512ram = 512 swap
<meson_ray> 1024 ram
<xenoNfluX> general rule for swap is to make it 1.5x your system RAM
<giftnudel> matt8806suomi: a little more is better if you want to suspend to disk
<sproingie> that general rule is old and busted
<sproingie> new rule, allocate as much swap as you need
<meson_ray> you don't need to tell me that a 3 gig swap partition is stupid
<meson_ray> I know that
<Jan-pp> I have big trouble with my nx. the machine does not have a screen, I access it over network only. if I connect with nx, I do get a fluxbox, but when I try to start an app, nothing happens. can anyone help me?
<xenoNfluX> sproingie, that's why its a general rule and not an absolute rule
<giftnudel> meson_ray: have you tried installing grub somewhere else? (hd0,0)
<bewat3r> how can i install a .bin file?
<meson_ray> I made it for swapping files between windows and linux
<meson_ray> only I never actually needed it that way, so I left it as swap
<giftnudel> bewat3r: sh file.bin
<giftnudel> bewat3r: or ./file.bin
<meson_ray> maybe my fstab would help?
<bewat3r> ah k thx
<sproingie> xenoNfluX: there's no reasoning behind it though.  you need as much swap as you're going to use before you run out.  performance has nothing to do with it anymore, hasn't for years
<matt8806suomi> yeah i know that, 512ram~512swap+10%
<giftnudel> meson_ray: i want: fdisk -l /dev/device, C:/"somethinglikeboot.ini*, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meson_ray> gah, gaim      /dev/hda1      /boot
<meson_ray> /dev/hda2        swap
<meson_ray> /dev/hda3         /mnt/win_c
<meson_ray> /dev/hda4       / (gentoo)
<meson_ray> ubuntu was where the swap is
<giftnudel> meson_ray: put in on the pasebin
<meson_ray> eh
<giftnudel> meson_ray: all at once, so that I can have a look at it
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: Install lilo in a /boot partion and use with GAG. I think it will fix the problem
<meson_ray> I'm using gaim, it did that automatically
<Starker> hi. how can I acces my files i.e Mp3's and images which are actually on another partition of fat32..
<giftnudel> meson_ray: hehe
<giftnudel> don't use lilo, it can probably all be done with grub
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: GAG is in the System Rescue CD
<giftnudel> Starker: are there some folders in /media
<meson_ray> I've tried lilo on this computer and it's never successfully booted windows
<meson_ray> the windows system rescue CD?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: I still think it's possible to make that work
<matgates> Anyone know if checkinstall can handle scons built projects?
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: here will not use ligo he will use gag
<meson_ray> let me check the options
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: No. Linux system rescue CD
<matt8806suomi> can anyone help with drivers for the "Telewell TW-EA200 ADSL modem"
<giftnudel> GaiaX11: I don't trust "foreign" boot loaders
<meson_ray> ok
<meson_ray> I'll keep that in mind
<meson_ray> oh, btw, do I NEED swap?
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: GAG is the best boot loader
<meson_ray> as far as I can see I've only seen it used once
<giftnudel> meson_ray: with 1 GB of ram, probably not, but it doesn't hurt to have one
<Starker> Oh I gotta check that I am currently on windows have to reeboot to see this.. anyways can U guys help me finding something equalent to Windows explorer sort of program for Ubuntu
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: Have you tried it? Before you say that you do not trust?
<meson_ray> how do you get it to not do newlines?
<giftnudel> GaiaX11: of course not, i don't trust it ;)
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: I have the two in my Machine. And works greatly
<meson_ray> /dev/hda1      /boot                                  /dev/hda2        swap                                  /dev/hda3         /mnt/win_c                                  /dev/hda4       / (gentoo home)
<meson_ray> that didn't work as well as I thought it would
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: Prejudice does not help researches and curious like me.
<mono78> i have accidentaly removed some fundamental repositories from repository list in system --> amministration -- > software preference can someone send me the original configuration file for that applications? so i can restore the original repositories
<giftnudel> GaiaX11: I have not needed another bootloader, but I usually dont suggest to install one where I don't know anything about
<meson_ray> let me get back to you on these: fdisk -l /dev/device, C:/"somethinglikeboot.ini*, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<meson_ray> the fstab is about all I can do for the fdisk
<giftnudel> meson_ray: why?
<meson_ray> /boot is about 32M, swap is 3 gig, windows is 45 gig, and linux is 45 gig
<meson_ray> I'm in windows >_<
<giftnudel> oh, well
<ucordes> meson_ray: why god, why
<meson_ray> skype ofr linux doesn't have video yet
<giftnudel>  /boot is a gentoo disease ....
<Flight> hi mono
<ucordes> how can i set my flashdisk to mount with rw ?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: I had it once too ;)
<meson_ray> well, I still have it
<meson_ray> I *could* get rid of it
<meson_ray> but I'd rather not
<matt8806suomi> need help with password resetting
<Starker> Do i have to install nautilus seperatley??? I have installed ubuntu andhavent seen it ..I hope thats the program equalent to windows explorer
<mono78> hi guys
<Flight> mono
<mono78> tell me
<Flight> mono /join #monovale
<meson_ray> although it might help the whole thing
<mono78> can u help me?
<Flight> mono /join #monovale
<Dimensions> hi i just downloaded apache and php but donnno where it is i downloaded it with apt-get install php5
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: So this is about your lack of knowledge and prejudice ando not because GAG is not good. Go there ande read about. Install it. Test it and them. Talk about it. And GAG will not mess up your grub or whatever. I use grub as a default boot loader in my machine. But if it fails I have another way of starting my OS.
<meson_ray> eh... ext2 from xp?
<xander> hi all
<xander> have a problem with my x server
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<xander> someone specialised here?
<andy101> Starker: nautilus should be installed with Ubuntu, click places -> home folder, you see a list of files that is nautilus
<gh0st> how can i uninstall something with "dpkg"
<gh0st> ?
<tristanmike> gh0st: "sudo apt-get remove <package>"
<abhi> ghOst: man dpkg
<quiet> gh0st, dpkg -P <package?
<Starker> andy101: thnx man...
<xander> after starting ubuntu my x server won't start
* earthian has /boot 512mb, swap 2gb, / 498gb and there is windows 2003 installed on vmware server with 20gb hdd
<xander> i just get the ubuntu boot screen
<Atthar> hi room, i want to download driver of my modem for linux, what is kernel of 6.06 LTS version?
<xander> but the bar doesn't fill up anyore
<ucordes> schlaffnudel
<ucordes> hihihi
<xander> anyone?
<giftnudel> GaiaX11: thanks for the link, I will indeed have a look. And you are right, it is about my lack of knowledge on gag (it's not that much about prejudices, that was more like a joke, but might be a little true)
<Flight> ok i accidentally removed some important repositories from the repository selection list. Is there a configuration file i can get to restore these repositories to their inital settings ?
<Starker> I was wondering if there is any iste from where I can get all the commands and their functions for Ubuntu... I sthere any ?
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<tristanmike> !easysource > Flight
<giftnudel> Flight, run system->software channels
<xander> somebody knows how I can configure my x-server? X won't start after booting
<andy101> Atthar: to find your kernel version number type: uname -r
<giftnudel> !easysource > giftnudel
<meson_ray> I'm sorry, I can't help with grub.conf either :-(
<Flight> tnx trinstanmike, how do i do this thing "to let someone know" private message ?
<meson_ray> actually, I can
<meson_ray> you guys gonna be here in 10 minutes or so?
<tristanmike> giftnudel: try "/msg ubotu <factoid>" for private one-on-one encounters with ubotu :P
<matt8806suomi> i need help with usb adsl
<Atthar> andy101: tnx, but im in windwos now
<kothz> Wow. openbox *is* rather minimalistic :)
<giftnudel> tristanmike: yes, I realized that too, now ;)
<Ash-Fox> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<meson_ray> I'll be back
<meson_ray> restarting
<xander> somebody knows how I can configure my x-server? X won't start after booting
<giftnudel> meson_ray: I'll wait
<Ash-Fox> xander sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<andy101> Atthar: is your Ubuntu up to date? I think they may have upgraded the kernel at some point
<tristanmike> xander: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: I have said to you to test gag. Do not be a Philosopher. You will not solve your problem only by speaking. Hands on! friend
<xander> thanks !
<giftnudel> GaiaX11: it looks nice ;)
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: It is great!
<bipolar> does anyone know of a place to get gnucash-2 packages for dapper?
<Atthar> andy101: i recived linux cd now! ok i will go to linux and will use uname -r, good luck :)
<bipolar> is it in backports maybe?
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: And you do not need to mess up your grub!
<giftnudel> yes, I read that, too now
<giftnudel> anyway, I won't need that ;)
<rebecca_> hoi
<rebecca_> hoi
<rebecca_> f
<rebecca_> hallo
<TheAlpha> Hi
<giftnudel> I only have linux on my laptop, so grub does just fine
<GaiaX11> giftnudel: Me too. I use it only for emergencies.
<rebecca_> hello are jou engels
<TheAlpha> ive just got ubuntu 6.06 wrote to cd, boot it up, get a bunch of i/o error on hdc... ive tried removing the usb device as stated on the ubuntu forums, but this does nothing, any ideas?
<rebecca_> oke ik snap er niks van
<giftnudel> TheAlpha: you might want to do the cd check and see if the disc is any good?
<giftnudel> or is that your hd?
<TheAlpha> the disc is fine mate
<rebecca_> haj zijn er ook nederlanders
<KenSentMe> rebecca_: ga naar het kanaal #ubuntu-nl, voor nederlande support
<abonilla> is there a way to forward my /dev/dsp to another box?
<TheAlpha> not sure what it is to behonest, but theres a huge post at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186115&page=5&highlight=i%2Fo+errors
<abonilla> ie. whatever I play in my box, let it play in the other nativelly?
<elliotf> good morning, all..  after installing network-manager and network-manager-gnome, I found that network manager didn't work after a suspend to disk.  I created two scripts to stop it during suspend,and start it during resume, but I would have thought this should be in the package.  Is there something I'm missing?
<elliotf> I used the '/etc/dbus-1/event.d/*' scripts to start/stop n-m and n-m-dispatcher...
<Jan-pp> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<whazilla> somebody wanne assist i enbaling ati 3d acceleration without loosing X ?
<meson_ray> ahh
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: did you solve the problem?
<elliotf> abonilla, `apt-cache search network sound daemon`
<Storker> what can i use to record data from my screen?
<elliotf> abonilla, odd, there used to be a piece of software called nsd that did just that (or something like it)
<micael71> giftnudel sorry but it dont work do you know any ftp server that are easy to install
<RankorFodder> ftpd?
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<abonilla> elliotf: ok thanks
<GaiaX11> meson_ray: did you!
<elliotf> abonilla, what's the use case?
<tristanmike> Storker: do you mean vids of the screen ? You can try xvidcap
<RankorFodder> good morning, btw folks.. just woke up. :-D
<elliotf> RankorFodder, good morning.
<flx> !metacity-how-to-change-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity-how-to-change-theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flx> damnit
<TheAlpha> so, any ideas?
<TheAlpha> ive just got ubuntu 6.06 wrote to cd, boot it up, get a bunch of i/o error on hdc... ive tried removing the usb device as stated on the ubuntu forums, but this does nothing, any ideas?
<RankorFodder> anyone want some coffee? making a pot.
<theBeno> Hey guys, I have a question...
<matt8806suomi> PROBLEM!! This doesn't work:  ""To change your password enter passwd <username>""
<RankorFodder> theBeno: shoot
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: are you entering that from the recovery console ?
<theBeno> I've got a windows pc and my ubuntu pc, what is the easiest way to connect via shell from my windows pc to my ubuntu pc?
<GaiaX11> TheAlpha: clean up your HD and reinstall everything
<matt8806suomi> yeah, from the recovery console, in shell on /dev/hda2
<theBeno> I want to be able to execute shell commands from my windows pc.  Also, any ideas for transfering files between them easily?
<andy101> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jgonzalez> hola
<theBeno> andy101, Thank you. :)
<markrian> How on Earth do you know all these bang commands? Is there a list of all those known to ubotu?
<jgonzalez> You in talk my?
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: and your doing "mynewpass matt8806suomi" ?
<meson_ray> gah, qingy is breaking my system
<SpComb> theBeno: for the file transfer, try WinSCP
<SpComb> theBeno: it uses ssh as the transport protocol, so you don't need to install any extra services or anything
<theBeno> What is winSCP?
<SpComb> theBeno: the name of a program for windows that transferrs files over ssh
<giftnudel> meson_ray: gentoo again ;)
<theBeno> SpComb, ahh, alright.  Thanks.
<meson_ray> well, i recently switched
<matt8806suomi> tristanmike, i don't know what to type, can you give and example using the 'username' "tuxxel" and a new password of "2006" wanted
<meson_ray> i just put it back to agetty
<meson_ray> i think i broke something
<theBeno> SpacePuppy, is there just a command I can use to copy files with just ussing the ssh terminal?
<meson_ray> yay for emerge -uD world and not finishing it >_<
<matt8806suomi> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: sure "2006 tuxxel"   without the quotes and "tuxxel" has to already be a username
<abonilla> Is there a way to link my /dev/dsp to the /dev/dsp of another machine?
<giftnudel> matt8806suomi: passwd tuxxel
<giftnudel> then enter 2006 when it tells you
<giftnudel> abonilla: honestly, I don't thinks so
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: yeah, what giftnudel said
<meson_ray> wait... where the hell is boot.ini?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: windows c:
<meson_ray> well no, there wasn't
<meson_ray> there's just boot.ini.backup
<meson_ray> but it's the same contents
<giftnudel> then dont give it
<jgonzalez_> hi!
<matt8806suomi> it says "passwd: unknown user tuxxel"
<meson_ray> don't give it?
<abonilla> giftnudel: So, there is no way for me to play music in this box and let it sound in another box?
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: tuxxel has to be a user already on the system, is it ?
<meson_ray> [boot loader] 
<meson_ray> timeout=3
<meson_ray> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS
<meson_ray> [operating systems] 
<meson_ray> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<meson_ray> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<giftnudel> i don t need it
<meson_ray> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(4)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect
<Dr_willis> abonilla,  use a music-streamer program and a client on the other box...
<meson_ray> eh, sorry, didn't mean for that to happen
<matt8806suomi> yes it is
<matt8806suomi> tuxxel is a user
<abonilla> Dr_willis: too much work
<meson_ray> Disk /dev/hda: 100.0 GB, 100030242816 bytes
<meson_ray> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 12161 cylinders
<meson_ray> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<meson_ray>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<meson_ray> /dev/hda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux
<meson_ray> /dev/hda2               6         383     3036285   83  Linux
<meson_ray> /dev/hda3   *         384        6258    47190937+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<meson_ray> /dev/hda4            6259       12161    47415847+  83  Linux
<Dr_willis> abonilla,  give up then.
<tristanmike> !pastebin > meson_ray
<meson_ray> is there a better way to do this so i don't flood?
<abonilla> Dr_willis: no way.
<meson_ray> sorry, will use that
<whazilla> anybody, u know a good way to init 3d acceleration with ati radeon without loosing X ? ^^
<whazilla> lost time i did aticonfig --initial and lost X
<Dr_willis> abonilla,   a doable way is too much work.. so you are researching  easier but most likely impossible ways. :P
<giftnudel> Dr_willis: well said :)
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: so you did "passwd tuxxel" and it said tuxxel isn't a user ?
<SpComb> preliminary question, is it possible to install a fairly recent version of ubuntu using a usb key? My laptop doesn't have a CD drive
<Dr_willis> Whatsisname,  backup your xorg.conf file so you can easialy restore it.
<abionnnn> does anyone run xfig under kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> grr...
<abonilla> Dr_willis: no way to do a remote ln -s?
<Dr_willis> whazilla, ,  backup your xorg.conf file so you can easialy restore it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<whazilla> yah i noticed that one
<Dr_willis> abonilla,   i doubt that very very very much.,
<abionnnn> a quick ltrace gives me: *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x083ce260 ***
<whazilla> but still i would like 3D support
<capiCrimm> Okay, my internet was working, but it just stopped and now liveCd and the installed version both can't get DHCP. interfaces and resolv.conf both look correct?, nothing changed except I installed vista on another hard drive.
<Dr_willis> whazilla, ,  backup your xorg.conf , then follow the !ati wiki page yet?
<Dr_willis> whazilla,  whats your specific video card?
<micael71> in xp there is a exe file but what are there in linux
<capiCrimm> ideas?
<maelvino> ?
<meson_ray> okay, they're al posted
<Dr_willis> micael71,  linux fundamentals.. you mark a file as being executable
<trappist> micael71: file extensions mostly don't matter on linux.  a file is executable or it isn't, regardless of extension.
<matt8806suomi> yeah that's right
<meson_ray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25504/
<giftnudel> SpComb: yes, it may work, but it is work
<Dr_willis> micael71,  time to google/read a few linux beginner guides. :P
<abionnnn> I guess this channel is too big for anyone to run xfig ?:P
<fxTiger_> what is the commandline to rewrite grub menu from hard drive when I booted from live cd? I've had installed Ubuntu before, but another linux system's overwritten my grub in MRB.
<Fibbs> Hi folks
<giftnudel> meson_ray: how do you boot gentoo?
<meson_ray> grub
<meson_ray> grub.conf is up on that link
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: you didn't put a root password in there did you ?
<Fibbs> Did anyone of you run edgy as a domU in xen?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: what is not working with this conf, it looks ok?
<micael71> Dr_willis and trappist then how do i know how to start a program i have installed vsftpd but i dont know how to start it
<meson_ray> windows won't boot from the windows bootloader when the swap partition is replaced with a logical/extended ext3/swap partition
<meson_ray> with either this grub.conf or the one that ubuntu installed
<meson_ray> menu.lst
<Storker> libgnome2-dev:
<Storker>  Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<giftnudel> meson_ray: I don't see a swap partition
<Storker> how do i fix that :\ ?
<meson_ray> it will go to the windows install
<matt8806suomi> well i am simply trying to reset the password for the username tuxxel
<Dr_willis> micael71,  the fact you are trying to run a ftp server, and dont know the basics of linux. is scary..  MOST likely you need to do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/SOMTHINGHERE start
<Dr_willis> micael71,  where SOMTHINGHERE is the name of the service for that ftp server.
<meson_ray> shoot, sorry, um, i reformatted the swap, it's /dev/hda2
<Dr_willis> micael71,  look in /etc/init.d and see whats there. :)
<abionnnn> Figs...
<micael71> Dr_willies thanks i vill try it
<WillEyedOney> anyone know how to get the user pane to show in xchat?
<meson_ray> giftnudel: /dev/hda2 is the one that was an extended swap/ext3 partition, now it's just a linux filesystem partition
<jgonzalez_> algien abla spaol?
<Starker> my files i.3 Mp3 Images are on another partion actually Fat32... RythemBox can't add them and I can see them in Nautilus.. it says not mount or something.. can anyone tell me what that mount is and what amI suppose to here ?
<matt8806suomi> the new password i want is 2006 and i have not used that password before on that pc
<davin> Hi guys, How can I see wether the module for my Logitech Quickcam Express (webcam) is running? I remember me doing this a time aog but I forgot how
<Dr_willis> WillEyedOney,  you sure its not just resized too far to the right?
<flx> is anyone using xubuntu with metacity and does now how to change the window border? i dont know, nor can i find anything on the net.....
<Logix> hey
<Starker> I cant see them through nautilus *
<giftnudel> jgonzalez_: #ubuntu-es
<fxTiger_> what is the commandline to rewrite grub menu from hard drive when I booted from live cd? I've had installed Ubuntu before, but another linux system's overwritten my grub in MRB.
<WillEyedOney> Dr_willis: it's not even visible to resize
<Mr0bvious> Hello. I currently dual boot Ubuntu 6.06 and Windows XP. I'd like the grub bootloader to boot to windows by default instead of having to choose it on the startup menu.
<RankorFodder> WillEyedOney: theres a little icon under the channel panel that has the number of users. if you click on it, it toggles the user list in the channel
<giftnudel> fxTiger_: grub-install (hd0)
<Logix> can anybody help me with a "volume shortcut" problem?
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  either way, the windows bootloader loads fine no matter what the partitions are.  the problem is that windows won't boot from its own bootloader
<giftnudel> meson_ray: where do you install ubuntu
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  from either the partition(3) or (4)
<Logix> when i use my multimedia keyboard button to change volume- it changes, but on the OSD that comes up- it only says "muted" and nothing changes...
<WillEyedOney> RankorFodder: thanks but I'd like it visible all the time, like it was in the old version I had :)
<micael71> Dr_willis ok it asked me if i would like to run it and i did but where is the program
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: the only thing I can think is that someother user might have put a root password, other than that, rebooting, entering the "rescue mode" and at a console type "passwd tuxxel" should prompt you for a new password for that user, if that user already exists...
<RankorFodder> WillEyedOney: sorry mate, not sure about that one
<meson_ray> i installed ubuntu in /dev/hda5, which was an extended partition from /dev/hda2
<silent_scream> hi guys, i updated my kernel to 686 from 386, and installed beryl too, but now tvtime and gnomeradio doesn't work! have you any ideas?
<Mr0bvious> Does anyone have a clue?
<THX-1138> Mr0bvious: You can edit the file /boot/grub
<Dr_willis> micael71,  'what' asked?
<Mr0bvious> THX-1138: THat's a directory.
<ag`> Does anyone know where I can get a metacity package 2.16 with composite flag enabled?
<WillEyedOney> RankorFodder: thanks, I'll see if I can't get rid of this crap version asnd find a better one
<grem> hi, pocket question :) Does the Gnome released in 6.10 beta, comes compiled with --enable-compositor ?
<giftnudel> no
<Dr_willis> micael71,  a server program has binaries in the /bin dirs and config files in /etc/ and  other files in other places....
<Belboz99> Hey, I'm having problems with XGL
<grem> ok, tks
<Dr_willis> micael71,  the /etc/init.d stuff are the scripts to start the service properly
<giftnudel> Belboz99: #ubuntu-xgl ?
<tristanmike> Belboz99: check out #ubuntu-xgl"
<ag`> haha grem, I am trying to find a package for metacity that is compiled with that flag
<Mr0bvious> THX-1138: Is there a specific file in that directory I can edit? I've tried playing a small amount with no success.
<Belboz99> thanks giftnudel
<ag`> grem: so if you find out anything, tell me!
<grem> sure ag` :)
<meson_ray> MrObvious
<giftnudel> ag` that isn't going t work (blue screen of metacity)
<Logix> will ANYONE help me?
<meson_ray> MrObvious: try /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ag`> giftnudel: what?
<midgetg0at> Hey guys, so0 i was messing with fstab -> screwed it all up. so now when i boot i get a gdm error, so i try to edit fstab, but it tells me i cant write on a "read only file system"....any ideas?
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<giftnudel> Logix: i'm busy, sorry ...
<Storker> libgnome2-dev:
<Mr0bvious> Thanks guys!
<theBeno> Does anyone know if SSH and SCP are enabled on default Ubuntu Server installation?
<Storker>  Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Storker> how do i fix that :\ ?
<meson_ray> MrObvious: change the default # to whichever one you need
<micael71> Dr_willis i did click on vsftpd and it asked me if i like to run it in terminal or run or show or cancel
<giftnudel> ag`: there is a package somewhere, but it doesn't work
<TrashHalo> How do you change the color of the text on the clock applet. Its hard to read black text on a black background :P
<giftnudel> ag`, grem: not ready to work yet, wait 2 releases ;)
<Storker> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Storker>   libgnome2-dev: Depends: libgnomevfs2-dev (>= 2.7.91-3) but it is not going to be installed
<Storker> help
<meson_ray> giftnudel: i installed ubuntu in /dev/hda5, which was an extended partition from /dev/hda2
<grem> giftnudel, tks ;)
<ag`> giftnudel: I am actually trying to compile metacity with the composite flag myself, but it whines that I need the depency "cm". what is that?
<giftnudel> meson_ray: well, yes, I don't understand why windows has a problem with that, it shpould not
<midgetg0at> fstab anyone? cant edit it -> readonly file system on boot...
<aLPHa_LeaK>  'lo
<Starker> my files i.3 Mp3 Images are on another partion actually Fat32... RythemBox can't add them and I cant see them in Nautilus.. it says not mount or something.. can anyone tell me what that mount is and what am I suppose to dohere ?
<meson_ray> hm... maybe it sees three partitions in front of itsself?
<THX-1138> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<meson_ray> maybe i should try the (5) partition
<tristanmike> midgetg0at: are you using sudo/gksudo ?
<midgetg0at> from terminal?
<erUSUL> !ntfs > Starker
<giftnudel> ag`: I tried that to, but didn't find the cm dependency either (oh, well, I found it, but it didn't work (just a blue screen with blue windows)
<midgetg0at> sudo, yes
<midgetg0at> i have no x
<giftnudel> ag`: look for libcm 0.17 or something similar
<midgetg0at> so nano it is.
<ag`> giftnudel: thanks
<giftnudel> ag`: there is a custom repo for that
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  or alternatively, just kill the boot partition and repartition
<erUSUL> Starker: use the diskmounter scrip described in the page ubotu told you
<midgetg0at> the actual error is....
<Flight> can someone send me a original ubuntu 6.06 /etc/apt/sources.list file please ?
<midgetg0at> [ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-only file system ] 
<THX-1138> midgetg0at > display
<midgetg0at> display?
<jenda> What is the Ubuntu installer package called? (I want to report a bug in launchpad)
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bbrazil> jenda: ubiquity
<jenda> bbrazil: not there :(
<jenda> I tried that first
<midgetg0at> right, that was pretty irrelevant....trying to edit fstab, not mess w/ x
<erUSUL> !easysource > Flight
<giftnudel> meson_ray: well, I can tell you a partitioning that will work, but you might want to have a look at gag as described by GaiaX11
<bbrazil> jenda: eh, yes it is. I've filed a bug against it
<earthian> !ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity: Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.17 (dapper), package size 1385 kB, installed size 5640 kB
<meson_ray> i'll give it a shot
<Flight> ??
<giftnudel> meson_ray: otherwise, you probably have to repartition
<erUSUL> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  well, at this point, i have to anyway if i want swap
<jenda> bbrazil: right, it's in there as the ubuntu liveCD installer.
<jenda> thx
<midgetg0at> ok, how do i check the attrib of the dizam file...
<meson_ray> giftnudel;  it's easy enough to just delete the boot partition and divide that and /dev/hda2 into two partitions
<giftnudel> meson_ray: there is a way to resize some partitions (ntfsresize ext2resize ...
<Starker> erUSUL: plz be specific I am novice...dont understand hints...
<erUSUL> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<erUSUL> Starker: use the script diskmounter that is described in the page ^^
<giftnudel> meson_ray: it might work to delete hda1-hda3 and create hda1 as windows partition and the rest as you like, yes
<midgetg0at> k, i cant even make a directory...
<midgetg0at> Cannot create directory 'hi' : Read-only file system
<midgetg0at> how am i supposed to overwrite my fstab file if i cant write to the drive?
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  eh.... i can't move the windows partition
<Starker> ok brb
<giftnudel> meson_ray: yes, and that will be your problem ...
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: gksudo gedit /path/to/file ?
<suprchris> I'm trying to play dvd's and I've done everything the guides tell me but I still can't get totem to play it.  someone help?
<midgetg0at> really thou, it's read-only.....
<narasim_7> I installed kubuntu from 6.06 desktop cd..i have ubuntu 6.06alternate cd i used aptcdrom to add ubuntu cd ... but i cannot install gnome now
<midgetg0at> and gedit works in gnome....
<tristanmike> suprchris: did you install libdvdcss ?
<suprchris> yep
<giftnudel> meson_ray: you don't really need swap
<tristanmike> suprchris: you did this "sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh" ?
<suprchris> yes
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  well, i might do it anyway and link some of this partition to directories in ubuntu
<tristanmike> suprchris: you're not on amd64 are you ?
<meson_ray> to help on space
<suprchris> no I gave up on that a long time ago
<cr3> what does it mean when I get the error message: unable to open display:''
<tristanmike> LOL @ suprchris
<THX-1138> midget - use a live cd - sudo vim or nano is traumitizing.
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  thank you very much for your help
<suprchris> well I have the 64 processor but yeah I got way too frustrated at the 64 architecture for os
<tristanmike> suprchris: did you try the looking for the deb for your system ?  http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/
<midgetg0at> yes, i tried using the live cd...
<giftnudel> meson_ray: well, let this be a lesson, always create the windows partition first ...
<midgetg0at> i cant access the drives...
<suprchris> no i haven't i'll check that out
<giftnudel> meson_ray: sorry that I can't do more
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  actually, this is the way it came installed
<tristanmike> suprchris: you might have to wade through that list
<Flight> erUSUL i remember that in my original sources.list there was some "non free software" repository and from the site you gave me i can add them, but i don't remember which one they were... so i would really appreciate if you or someone could just send me a fresh and unmodified ubuntu 6.06 /etc/apt/sources.list file
<thedash> would GRUB [or other bootloader]  have any problems if the separate OS's are on different HDDs?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: chown - the partition - talk about a trial by fire. - sorrry.
<aeroSoul> can i use a kernel compiled for k8 cpus with the standard ubuntu? or only with the 64bit version?
<suprchris> what am i looking for
<giftnudel> Flight: System - software channels, doesn't this work?
<midgetg0at> chown the partition...actual command?
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  the first partition was the stupid acer 'backup' partition
<giftnudel> meson_ray: oh, I see
<theBeno> thedash, no.
<thedash> awesome
<theBeno> thedash, it would work fine on many hds.
<Flight> giftnudel  i deleted some of them
<erUSUL> Flight: my sources.list is from the source-o-matic site so i can not help you
<theBeno> thedash, but you have to have the bootloader configured.
<meson_ray> giftnudel:  yeah, i'll just make a swap and then i won't evne have to change anything (except kernel location) in grub.conf
<Flight> okok maybe you know someone who has a original sources.list? or someone here in the channel? i think a lot of people did not modify their sources.list yet
<theBeno> thedash, you can't just take a hd with windows installed and pop it in a linux box.
<QuietMan> Can anyone help me with upgrading the drivers on an ATI radeon 9600xt
<suprchris> tristanmike: what should I be looking for?
<thedash> theBeno:: I know, I jsut haven't ever tried it except with partitions before
<THX-1138> midgetg0at:Okay, now is the time to admit it. - i missed your question. - Why is it that you cannot boot to a desktop or command line in linux?
<midgetg0at> i was attempting to mount a harddrive to an existing fstab file
<snail> There's a bug being reported as fixed on launchpad at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qgo/+bug/62101 at I'd like to know how to download the proposed update and try it out (compiling if necessary), but can't find the instrctions on how to do it
<midgetg0at> i f'd it all up - then rebooted...and now gdm fails to start
<sakitel> join #ubuntu-es
<MonsieurBon> hello
<Dimensions> i just downloaded php and apache how do i run it ?
<midgetg0at> so i'm attempting to mess w/ fstab a little more - but it boots w/ a "read-only" file system so i cant save anything.
<tristanmike> suprchris: I would assume libdvdcss2.some.version.number.  for i386 deb
<theBeno> thedash, ahh, cool.  Good luck then.
<snail> Dimensions: localhost:80
<suprchris> k
<suprchris> thnx
<snail> Dimensions: http://localhost:80/
<tristanmike> suprchris: I just hope it helps
<giftnudel> Dimensions: maybe you need a webserver too?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Yuo can boot the system or the system is unbootable?
<suprchris> yeah me too cause w*ndows is pissing me off again
<midgetg0at> system boots - but just to shell - says gdm cant start throws blue screen, then [ok]  pushes me to shell.
<MonsieurBon> I'd like to know if the s-vid out of my laptop works, but I have no TV at hand to test it. Is there another possibility?
<Dimensions> giftnudel:  and how do i get that in ubuntu ?
<tristanmike> Flight, don't know if you got one, but here's a clean sources.list  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25505/
<gansinho> does anyone knows how in gnome I change from Rythmbox to another music player for the default (eg. when you conect a mp3 player gnome automaticaly opens rythmbox)
<snail> gansinho: use the alternatives system, i believe
<gansinho> snail: in gnome-configuration-editor?
<midgetg0at> actually, now i'ts failing to boot.
<giftnudel> Dimensions: what are you trying to do
<meson_ray> GaiaX11:  Thanks for your suggestion on GAG, i'll check it out when i get a chance
<midgetg0at> it's showing about 1/4" of the progress bar, and just sits there.
<midgetg0at> grrr
<snail> gansinho: no idea, I always use the commandline
<midgetg0at> i had to go and mount a drive - coudlnt just usb it
<MonsieurBon> gansinho: system->settings-> and then select the entry for removable storages.
<Dimensions> snail it says u have downloaded it ...
<ag`> How do I replace a package with one apt-get thinks is older?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Ah! - Okay - to me it sounds like a proiblem with the display adapter. - no desk. - does sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg sound like a good idea if it will give you icons on a desktop?
<midgetg0at> no no
<guillem101> I cannot create users in mysql properly...  what should it be the right procedure?
<midgetg0at> nothing to do w/ the desk - i assure you it has to do w/ fstab
<ag`> Or how do I remove a package without uninstalling everything that depends on it?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: I had the worst feeling you might say something like that.
<gansinho> snail: could you show me how to use it?
<matt8806suomi> thanks tristanmike
<snail> Dimensions: is that when you go to http://localhost:80/?
<midgetg0at> well, i'll be the first to admit i'm linux ignorant but i do know what i did to cause the problem
<midgetg0at> nothing to do w/ gdm
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: you got yourself all sorted out ?
<snail> in which case you need to look in /var/www/apache2-default/, which is where it's serving the files from
<matt8806suomi> nope
<tristanmike> ??
<midgetg0at> nice, it's even hanging at the same spot from the live cd.
<matt8806suomi> still says username not found
<midgetg0at> what the ?!?
<matt8806suomi> nothing i can do but reinstall
<matt8806suomi> right??
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Okay, we are back to writing to a disk with chown -options /path/to/disk/directory then sudo vim or gksudo gedit
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: there are 2 other options
<midgetg0at> gedit works from terminal??
<midgetg0at> i thought my option was nano
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: I assume you've been directed here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<QuietMan> I'm looking for some help getting two diferent monitors  two work with an ATI radeon 9600xt graphics card any help?
<midgetg0at> but either way, i'ts really not booting now...even not from live cd...
<midgetg0at> oh
<midgetg0at> hahhahahahaa
<matt8806suomi> yeah i have tried them all
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Do yourself a favor and avoid using vim for as long as humanly possible. - get a live cd ANY live cd
<midgetg0at> it's my dizam monitor - the display is all screwed up - it's working....grr.
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: well something isn't right......they should work flawlessly
<matt8806suomi> they should
<snail> gansinho:  man update-alternatives
<matt8806suomi> but they don't
<midgetg0at> yea, i ahvea live cd booting from it now, i'll let you know when i'm in - the problem i was just complaining about is a result of my lcd not being properly lined up w/ the image.
<clintc> I'm trying to install dapper sever in a machine with 2 disk controllers, machine boots fine if the 2nd controller (on pci card) is pulled out, it doesn't boot (seems to look for the boot file on the 2nd hd ) if the pci controller is plugged in with a disk
<gansinho> snail: thanks!
<MotorCityMadMan_> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: some other editors available are kate and kwrite
<midgetg0at> THX - how do i go about doing what you're suggesting from live cd?
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: I'm just looking, doesn't look promising from my end, but remember, I'm still pretty new too :D
<ag`> How do I replace a package without everything that depends on it?
<ag`> remove I mean
<dj_baggio> somebody installed fglrx in edgy eft?
<dj_baggio> because I didn't have direct rendering :(
<matt8806suomi> i've only been into linux for 3years, since i was 15
<dj_baggio> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<imc_> got acroread and someone sent me a  password protected document. The error i get is "Cannot open ' because of missing plug in but I have installed acroread-plugins and acroread-mozilla. Anyone suggest something to try?
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: you're doing better than me :P
<Denstark> Hey, does anyone know the firefox addon to make your browser identify itself as linux, or windows, or whatever?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: first you need to be root so-o you can use gksudo and then your gui app. - if you are using kde i don't recall the graphical sudo app command.... - help
<dj_baggio> no ideas?
<M_A_K> What can I add to the task bar (KDE) to show me the status of my wifi card?  Signal Strength etc...
<tristanmike> matt8806suomi: I can't imagine it not working from a live cd session if the user exists even if there is a root passwd
<QuietMan> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: sudo su might work.
<M_A_K> When i installed Gnome I could add Network Manager Applet to view.
<matt8806suomi> yeah i know but yet i have managed to find a flaw
<matt8806suomi> lol
<imc_> anyone on my acroread question
<imc_> ?
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Do you have the magic square? "#"
<shriphani> guys i have no audio here please help
<midgetg0at> sorry, back
<midgetg0at> live cd wasnt letting me do anything
<midgetg0at> so i'm just about to the point where it fails
<CCmonster> when i went to run the ubuntu cd from boot
<midgetg0at> k, now i'm at #
* abionnnn tries to vocalise instructions to shriphani but wonders why they can't hear him
<CCmonster> i got a messege that said
<CCmonster> i/o overflwo error on dm-2
<CCmonster> and then a bunch of other garbled stuff
<THX-1138> someone just has to help shriphani - polite and patient. - and did i mention persistant? - sorry i don't have the answer for you
<duelboot> trying to load bestcrypt and get the following error when trying to start it:  /etc/init.d/bcrypt: 37: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<shriphani> abionnnn, you really replied the last time ?
<midgetg0at> i cant chown anything either
<midgetg0at> all i'm getting is
<midgetg0at> "read-only file system" when i try to do anything.
<suprchris> tristanmike: Do I need to restart x or the machine for it to take effect?
<duelboot> any help?  see ^^^
<zappe> how can i get a colorcode that works in a bash-script in the prompt to work on the web in CGI?
* shriphani waits
* duelboot waits as well
<midgetg0at> um, how can i make my system boot in a non-read-only mode...heh....
<midgetg0at> fstab issues anyone, needing help
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: Gah. The command line is challenging. - i don't know where ot go from here.
<dj_baggio> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> dj_baggio: #ubuntu-xgl
<dj_baggio> THX-1138: thx :)
<knapper> Guys I keep seeing this perl error when I install anything or run any programs. It says something like cannot set LC_ALL, no such file or directory. Then it will say using fallback C locale.
<knapper> anyone know how I can fix this?
<Starker> erUSUL:I have succesfully mounted my partions thanx I can see all my data from other partions but stil there's a problem Rythembox wont add any Mp3. seems Mp3's are supported here...is that so or do I need to do something before I could use any?
<_Lisa_> Digg: http://digg.com/tech_news/Pagerank_update_now_Visible
<Rasta> Starker, install xmms with synaptic
<Rasta> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shriphani> Starker, sudo apt-gt install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shriphani> apt-get ^
<whazilla> somebody on howto config ati ?
<whazilla> i installed it
<duelboot> need help:  trying to load bestcrypt and get the following error when trying to start it:  /etc/init.d/bcrypt: 37: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<whazilla> just can't seem to configure :$
<knapper> anyone?
<knapper> plz
<THX-1138> Starker - Is it a problem with the path statement? - you said you can play mp3s? - is the path across a network?
<whazilla> knapper,  use
<whazilla> smart
<whazilla> !google linux smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google linux smart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138> << pours more coffee.
<whazilla> smart is a package manager that can fix it all
<knapper> whazilla, ill check it out
<midgetg0at> um, how can i give my user permissions to a mount point?
* duelboot drinks some of THX-1138's coffee
<knapper> whazilla, tnx
<whazilla> :D
<Starker> Ubotu : I will use some free formats as I am on Ubuntu now :) but there is big collection out there that I dont want to get riid of at the moment
<shriphani> anyone ?
<Starker> THX-1138 : my bad.. I meant I cant
<THX-1138> whazilla try !info package name - if you have more than one query or the channel is full (llike now) use a private message
<midgetg0at> um, so really - no one knows how to remedy a "read-only" file system on boot??
<nash-20> hi
<nash-20> anyone have edgy with an ati card?
<mrtaran123> hey i have a ubuntu computer installing windows as second
<whazilla> !info fglrx
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in any distro I know
<duelboot> midgetg0at, use /etc/fstab
<midgetg0at> i cant even set a root password :((
<dbzdeath> what's the best way of writing to ntfs?
<dbzdeath> these days
<midgetg0at> dual, i cant save chagnes to that file - the file system is Read-only on boot.
<aeroSoul> midgetg0at: sudo mount / -o remount,rw
<duelboot> midgetg0at, sudo -s      and tell me what it says
<midgetg0at> Unrecognized mount option "notail" or missing val
<THX-1138> midgetgoat - wow this sucks. - chmod to change perms chmown for ownership.
<midgetg0at> sudo -s says nothing
<midgetg0at> just gives me another line.
<duelboot> do you see the root user now?   root@<your comp name>?
<Flight> e cmq le query nn  vero ke nn si possono fare su freenet?
<midgetg0at> maybe i didnt see your full command
<Flight> sorry wrong chan
<midgetg0at> did you have something after -s?
<midgetg0at> i just see a bunch of spaces
<duelboot> midgetg0at, no:  what does your prompt say now?
<Rasta> sudo -i
<midgetg0at> oh, hah, does say root
<midgetg0at> sliggity
<Jan-pp> i have an x session running remotely over nx. if i start azureus, the splash displays. if i go into the java config dialog, it works. if i go into nano, nothing happens. screenshot: http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/9550/zwischenablage01gz5.png - if i click now, the menu goes away and thats it
<duelboot> midgetg0at, now type passwd and change it to what you want
<collier> Can someone help me
<midgetg0at> right, but it just tells me the auth file is locked
<midgetg0at> which is a result of the "Read-only filesystem"
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: no need for the live cd or gksudo now. - whew
<cowbud> ColdFyre: ask your question and if someone can they will
<ccc> hi. 'sudo fdisk -l' doesn't display a newly (unpartitioned) connected hd on my system. should i assume the disk is dead (unless the sata cable/power cable/bios is broken)?
<cowbud> collier: ask your question and if someone can they will
<duelboot> midgetg0at, do you know vi?
<ccc> i'm assuming it *should* appear
<collier> I just install ubuntu and I am trying to install some programs
<midgetg0at> nope but it cant be that complex.
<collier> I downloaded a Frostwire.. How do I install it?
<midgetg0at> error detected while processing /usr/share/vim/vimrc
<THX-1138> midgetg0at: give me a few mins to "help" you...
<midgetg0at> cant get temp file name
<duelboot> midgetg0at, vi /etc/sudoers
<gnomefreak> !frostwire > collier
<midgetg0at> sure, got all teh time in teh world ;)
<lassegs_> hi. Is it a common error that 3dacceleration only works with su?
<collier> Yeah
<xopher> How do I apply .diff.gz file to original tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> collier: please read your pm from ubotu
<gnomefreak> xopher: might be better asked in #ubuntu-motu
<xopher> Will do, thanks
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - Yay. erm i mean - Good Morning gnomefreak.
<PM^> what package(s) do i need to install to get man pages for C functions? man snprintf does not give me anything, for example
<gnomefreak> good morning
<siriusnova> morning
<PM^> found it... manpages-dev
<midgetg0at> uno
<THX-1138> lol
<duelboot> need help:  trying to load bestcrypt and get the following error when trying to start it:  /etc/init.d/bcrypt: 37: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<midgetg0at> i think i'm in vi
<midgetg0at> how do i get out :)
<THX-1138> exit
<duelboot> midgetg0at, :q!
<tobiasu> midgetg0at: :q
<THX-1138> vim
<aeroSoul> vi suxx
<duelboot> aeroSoul, vi rules...lol
<aeroSoul> :)
<aeroSoul> why?
<collier> I typed the command in to install Frostwire in the terminal and it asked for a password and I entered my password and it said command not found
<Flight> i am looking for someone who knows what a /etc/apt/source.list is, has a fresh install of ubuntu 6.06 , and has not modified his /etc/apt/sources.list file . if it's you can you please please please send me that file?
<aeroSoul> i use nano... seems to be enough... and easy to use =)
<THX-1138> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<duelboot> aeroSoul, gedit works fine too
<midgetg0at> i literally type :?
<Flight> :P
<midgetg0at> because that isnt doing anything but typing in the file.
<tigfour> Harro!
<gnomefreak> collier: frostwire is not in the repos please read that link ubotu gave you
<aeroSoul> duelboot: not in a shell
<Flight> i want a fresh new original sources.list !
<Flight> :)
<duelboot> midgetg0at, esc  :q!
<Flight> not a generated one
<lassegs_> !fglrx -> lassegs_
<tobiasu> midgetg0at: hit esc until it beeps, then :q!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fglrx - - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lassegs_> !fglrx > lassegs_
<midgetg0at> very good, ty tobiasu
<tigfour> ****---- I have a process that I want to start when the computer boots up, but I want it to start automatically as a certain user, how would I do this ----****
<Arcad3> hi folks
<midgetg0at> another problem is that my monitor isnt displaying the screen right
<midgetg0at> the screen is too tall...
<thedash> does EvolutionMail support multiple email addressses?
<tigfour> thedash: Yes
<frogzoo> !fixres > midgetg0at
<thedash> does it autoamtically find new messages, or is it manual checks?
<midgetg0at> so i did that sudoers thing
<tigfour> thedash: Automatically at an interval set by you
<archville> Hi.
<thedash> k
<midgetg0at> what am i changing in here?
<tigfour> ****---- I have a process that I want to start when the computer boots up, but I want it to start automatically as a certain user, how would I do this ----****
<Arcad3> how to make arcad3@arcad3.ath.cx instead of arcad3@arcad3z???
<thedash> and gmail is a pop3 server?
<david> I edited my fstab so that it had write permissins for me on my ntfs partition and my fat32 partition but i still don't have permissons to write, can someone help me?
<david> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25507/
<gnomefreak> thedash: yes pop.gmail.com
<tigfour> thedash: Yes, pop.gmail.com
<gnomefreak> thedash: smtp.gmail.com for outgoing
<thedash> k
<tigfour> david: By default you cant write to NTFS
<gnomefreak> incomming port = 995 outgoing is 587
<tigfour> david: Even if your FSTAB is set to write
<zeemon> How can I fix a flash bu at Firefox. Ins oms pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<david> how bout my fat32 partition?
<gnomefreak> !fat
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<tigfour> david: Yes you should be able to with FAT32
<tigfour> !tell david about fat
<midgetg0at> bah...i just want to know how to make it so i can edit files :-/
<Arcad3> !how to configure Evolution to read yahoo mail
<midgetg0at> on boot -> everything is getting mounted as read only...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to configure Evolution to read yahoo mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micael71> is there a way to see what program that is running
<Arcad3> how to configure Evolution to read yahoo mail?
<tigfour> Arcad3: Yahoo doesn't support POP
<tristanmike> micael71: top ?
<tigfour> ****---- I have a process that I want to start when the computer boots up, but I want it to start automatically as a certain user, how would I do this ----****
<Arcad3> gmail?
<david> you have to pay extra but it does support pop accounts
<tigfour> Yes gMail can
<Arcad3> thanks
<tobiasu> tigfour: look into the su manpage
<nuke> hi all, on xubuntu how can i change user without login out?
<tigfour> tobiasu: I dont want to run as root
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window
<zeemon> Hi, how can I fix a flash bug at Firefox. In some pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<micael71> tristanmike i have vsftpd server running but i cant see the program
<TheGateKeeper> nuke: not got a switch user on your menu?
<tobiasu> tigfour: please take a look at the su manpage, it has options for this task
<tristanmike> micael71: you mean top doesn't show it ? I'm not familiar with vsftpd server
<nuke> TheGateKeeper, nop
<nuke> TheGateKeeper, just a logout shutdown etc..
<micael71> tristanmike yes it say that it is running but dont show up
<tigfour> tobiasu: But that doesn't tell me how to start at boot
<tristanmike> micael71: isn't vsftpd server a command line tool ?
<lassegs_> my fglrx wont work without sudo. what is wrong? Please help!
<raygn2> need to setup reboot so all users can run it from command line
<zeemon> Hi, how can I fix a flash bug at Firefox. In some pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<micael71> tristanmike i dont really know dont think so
<tobiasu> tigfour: write a script in /etc/init.d for it
<micael71> tristanmike do you know any good ftp server
<[Pitcher] >  New Server of IRC, type:    /server -m  irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<[Pitcher] >  New Server of IRC, type:    /server -m  irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<tristanmike> micael71: yeah, I'm not too sure, don't really use ftp over here, but i'm pretty sure that vsftpd is command line based, not sure of any graphical ones, keep asking, i'm sure you'll find what you're looking for
<TheGateKeeper> nuke: have a read of this ---> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21408
<nuke> TheGateKeeper,  tks
<micael71> tristanmike thanks
<FunnyMan3595> Is there any way to get remote desktop (via VNC) to work at the login screen?  It works as soon as I log in physically, but I just had to reboot remotely, and I can only get shell access.
<tristanmike> micael71: try reading some stuff here  http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/50770-good-ftp-server-gui.html
<micael71> anyone know any graphical ftp server
<Canuck> look
<collier> I want to download TOR. http://tor.eff.org/download-unix.html.en from there but There isnt ubuntu can I use Gentoo linux?
<[Pitcher] > [Pitcher]   New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Canuck> typo ;)
<tristanmike> micael71: what about this ?  http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/FTP/VirgoFTP-4338.shtml
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window <== can anyone help here?
<[Pitcher] > Phoul  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Chm0d> hey guys what is the url for the ubuntu how-tos?  I thought I had it bookmarked but i guess I didn't.  There were a ton of how-tos
<[Pitcher] > Homer_Linux  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Phoul>  /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Phoul> erm
<[Pitcher] > Phoul  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<[Pitcher] > tomveens  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<[Pitcher] > magicnorri  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<zeemon> Hi, how can I fix a flash bug at Firefox. In some pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<[Pitcher] > keegan  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<micael71> tristanmike thanks but that is not a server that is only the ftp
<collier> Why cant I play music It said that I do not have a decoder installed its a .mp3 file
<Arcad3> who has a gmail acount?
<tristanmike> micael71: ok, I'll keep looking :P
<midgetg0at> grr - i'm such a noob i dont even understand the live cd instructions for booting into recovery mode!~
<Lunar_Lamp> !restructedcodecs
<tomveens> hey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restructedcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> !restrictedcodecs
<micael71> tristanmike thanks
<Canuck> Afternoon, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about KPrinter, the KDE based printer utility, I am using Ubuntu 6.0 and recently configured my printer, the problem seems now that it responds but it is looking for a tray that does not exist physically, even after I change to the proper one, thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrictedcodecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<midgetg0at> !restrictedformats
<Canuck> Arcad3 I do
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Pitcher] > gnomefreak  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<collier> Why cant I play music It said that I do not have a decoder installed its a .mp3 file
<[Pitcher] > phil_  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Arcad3> will you ivite me to make ?one
<Phoul> anyways
<Canuck> email?
<Arcad3> *invite
<[Pitcher] > b1shop  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Lunar_Lamp> collier - check out !restrictedformats
<[Pitcher] > keegan  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<Arcad3> GMAIL
<Phoul> Anyone having a issue with libpng2
<Canuck> your email
<Lunar_Lamp> what is [Pitcher]  doing? it's pure spam...
<collier> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arcad3> arcad3z@yahoo.com
<keegan_> How everyone I was wondering how do I extract an bin/cue file so I can see what is it in?
<Canuck> Arcad3: Done
<Phoul> Im having a problem with xvidcap/libpng2
<raygn2> How do i change privilages on a command so all users can use it, want access to reboot with out sudo
<Arcad3> thanks man
<Canuck> No problem
<Phoul> xvidcap wont install because libpng2 doesnt exist or something
<zeemon> Hi, how can I fix a flash bug at Firefox. In some pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<midgetg0at> do i just clear everything out at the live cd <enter to install> screen and type "boot: rescue acpi=off" and it'll eventually boot into rescue?
<Arcad3> i apreciate
<micael71> Canuck can i get a gmail too
<Canuck> I am a big advocate of it, it rocks
<Canuck> sure email?
<surface2> can i start gnome-terminal with a command running?
<magicnorri> hi can anyone tell me how to format a secondary hard drive i put into the computer
<[Pitcher] > kingrayray  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<micael71> Canuck yes email
<surface2> i start with gnome-terminal -x ls, it start and ends quickly
<Phoul> lmao hey king_
<Phoul> er
<Phoul> kingrayray,
<Canuck> your's lol
<gnomefreak> [Pitcher] : you can stop now
<[Pitcher] > PM1  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
<keegan_> How everyone I was wondering how do I extract an bin/cue file so I can see what is it in?
<Canuck> I need to send it to an email address
<kingrayray> hi
<micael71> micael@martensson.ws
<Canuck> cheers
<PM1> how do I check the login screen? the text message that appears when i log in text mode
<Canuck> micael71: Done
<surface2> can i start gnome-terminal with a command running?
<collier> MY USB is not being found by ubuntu
<surface2> i start with gnome-terminal -x ls, it start and ends quickly
<micael71> Canuck Thanks
<[Pitcher] > PiedotLinux  New Server of IRC, type: /server -m irc.ubuntuzone.org:6668
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@148.Red-83-35-113.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<devicenull> surface2, start it without the "ls"
<Canuck> no problem
* eracc applauds gnomefreak 
<tristanmike> micael71: what about this   http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Internet/FTP/KFTPGrabber-2347.shtml   (keeping in mind, I know nothing about ftp) :P
<surface2> devicenull:  i want to start gnome-terminal with a command running
<keegan_> How everyone I was wondering how do I extract an bin/cue file so I can see what is it in?
<devicenull> does ubuntu not have a way to get the kernel source?
<devicenull> the only thing I see in apt is headers and images
<gnomefreak> devicenull: you can get it
<tristanmike> micael71: this might help as well  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/FTP.html
<gnomefreak> devicenull: its in apt
<Kronoz> hi, what chess programs do you guys reccomend?
<zeemon> Hi, how can I fix a flash bug at Firefox. In some pages with video embedded CPU usage get saturated and somtimes a "Flash Script error" appears. Tnx
<surface2> Kronoz:  3dchess ?
<devicenull> I did.. apt-cache search kernel
<devicenull> the onl things I see that relate are "linux-image*" and "linux-headers*"
<Kronoz> linux-image is the kernel :p
<gnomefreak> zeemon: you can find the root of the issue and thean fix it from there or file a bug report and let the people that do that all day long fix it
<devicenull> Kronoz, the source to it?
<gnomefreak> devicenull: linux-source....
<surface2> devicenull:  did ur source repo enabled in sources.list?
<archville> Kronoz: try gnuchess
<Chm0d> anyone have the link to the huge list of how-tos for ubuntu?
<devicenull> weird, I see it now
<FunnyMan3595> Is there any way to get remote desktop (via VNC) to work at the login screen?  It works as soon as I log in physically, but I just had to reboot remotely, and I can only get shell access at the moment.
<zeemon> If I could fix it I would not be reading u moron
<gnomefreak> Chm0d: wiki.ubuntu.com
<eracc> surface2, you /are/ starting it with a command running. However the command then ends and the shell exits as it is designed to do.
<Kronoz> device-null, what are you trying to do? for most things linux-headers is fine
<surface2> can i start gnome-terminal with a command running?
<Chm0d> ty
<tristanmike> Chm0d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<surface2> i start with gnome-terminal -x ls, it start and ends quickly
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<devicenull> Kronoz, I need to rebuild my display driver, with an additional hack
<surface2> eracc:  what if i want it to stay?
<devicenull> apparently the driver's firmware has a bug where it doesnt allocate enough memory... meaning I can't start X
<eracc> surface2, try starting it with 'top' then it will stay until you kill top. :-)
<Kronoz> devicenull, linux-headers should work fine then
<surface2> eracc:  try to put read -n 1 it doesn;t stay too
<devicenull> Kronoz, I also plan on rebuilding the kernel when I'm done
<micael71> tristanmike thanks again
<zeemon> fuck u moron
<surface2> eracc:  but it still die after i kill top :(
<tristanmike> micael71: anything look good ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Chm0d> hmm not the one i was lookin for.  One im looking for all the how-to links were blue
<surface2> eracc:  i want it to stay after running a command line..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@189.142.76.206]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kronoz> devicenull, install the linux-source package then
<devicenull> I know...
<devicenull> I couldnt find it in apt before for some reason
<eracc> surface2, seems to me you probably want to look at the shell startup *rc files. Like .bashrc and such.
<micael71> tristanmike it looks like it is only ftp not server
<FunnyMan3595> I'd also take a way to set up a display specifically for VNC, so I could just start gnome from an SSH shell and then tunnel in.
<collier> I put in my USB and Linux does not let me click it
<tristanmike> micael71: what about using something like Wine ?
<surface2> eracc:  haha, but i want to create various shoutcut of that run a command and stay, difference command everytime
<Chm0d> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<Chm0d> thats the link i was lookin for
<collier> it says UNABLE TO MOUNT THE SELECTED VOLUME
<collier> Why?
<eracc> surface2, hmm, good problem. I've never tried to do anything like that (in almost 20 years of using Unix). I'll have to think about it.
* FunnyMan3595 wonders if there's a better place to ask his question, since he seems to be getting no response here.
<pippeus> hi, looking for some info regarding ubuntu with pcmcia-umts connection.. anyone help_
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: install the package "vncserver" then type vncserver logged in as the user it should run
<pippeus> ?
<collier> Why dont my USB work?
<surface2> eracc:  thx. maybe i have to try other term.. but i like gnome-term
<micael71> tristanmike have never use it dont know what that is
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: itwill start a vncserver on display :1
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Tried that, it had an error.  Give me a sec...
<tristanmike> micael71: Wine is a program that impliments windows api's in linux, basically, the easy discription is, it's a program to run "some" windows apps in linux
<okiaro> Hi guys, I'm having this weird problem where I can't mount my dvdrom drive anymore (dmesg says: "attempt to access beyond end of device"). The strange thing is that my windows XP virtual machine running in vmware has no problem reading the dvd...
<tristanmike> !wine > micael71
<DANIELIT> Nace una nueva red IRC: irc.ubuntuzone.org . Para conectarte: irc.ubuntuzone.org puerto 6668
<collier> Excuse me, Can somdone help me.. I put in my USB and its in File Browser under computer but when I click it it says UNABLE to mount the selected volume
<micael71> tristanmike i will try it
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: "Can't open display: Kiwi:1" (Kiwi being the machine name)
<micael71> thanks
<tristanmike> micael71: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: try "vncserver :2"
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window <== can anyone help here?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<collier> Excuse me, Can somdone help me.. I put in my USB and its in File Browser under computer but when I click it it says UNABLE to mount the selected volume
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.159.200.162] ]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<BiSk-8> hello, how do i open rar files with ubuntu? it wont let me
<midgetg0at> k guys, this is really frustrating. I messed with m y fstab file, it's now incorrect. When i open it in shell, i try to edit it, try to save it and get issued "[ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-oly file system ] " - How can i make my system let me write to the drive??
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Analogous error.  Here's the entire log block:
<FunnyMan3595> Fatal server error:
<FunnyMan3595> could not open default font 'fixed'
<FunnyMan3595> xsetroot:  unable to open display 'Kiwi:2'
<FunnyMan3595> /home/funnyman3595/.vnc/xstartup: line 7: twm: command not found
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Maybe it's the font issue causing the display to not open?
<micael71> tristanmike thanks
<aeroSoul> hmmm
<ReinH> Can you folks recommend a good lightweight PDF reader?
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, you do have 'twm' installed?
<tristanmike> micael71: I hope you find what you need, otherwise, come back here and smack me with a trout :P
<puneet-msv> how can I play 3GP files ? realplayer does not work :(
<collier> Excuse me, Can somdone help me.. I put in my USB and its in File Browser under computer but when I click it it says UNABLE to mount the selected volume
<ReinH> Or do you guys just use evince?
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: Not sure, should I try to get it through apt?
<midgetg0at> k guys, this is really frustrating. I messed with m y fstab file, it's now incorrect. When i open it in shell, i try to edit it, try to save it and get issued "[ Error writing /etc/fstab: Read-oly file system ] " - How can i make my system let me write to the drive??
<puneet-msv> !3GP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3GP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<midgetg0at> i hate to spam but - kinda in a bind...
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, yes.
<puneet-msv> :(
<micael71> tristanmike i did install it but where is it
<collier> Come on
<collier> Someone pleasE?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: what does .vnc/kiwi:1.log say?
<collier>  I put in my USB and its in File Browser under computer but when I click it it says UNABLE to mount the selected volume
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: Installing now.
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: That's where I pulled the message from.
<midgetg0at> and why does "mounting root filesystem" take so long on a 1ghz box.....seems ghetto.
<aeroSoul> ok
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, it appears that your vncserver default window manager is twm. You can change that by editing /home/funnyman3595/.vnc/xstartup.
<raygn2> Collier: I would if i could, mine is mounting but says no files and i know there are
<Arcad3> at the Evolution -Mail POP configuration at server must be a port too?
<midgetg0at> file system it cant read raygn2?
<tristanmike> micael71: it's pertty much command line driven, so if you need to install a windows proggy, it's usally just "wine program.exe" and it should install, but check out the wine page  http://www.winehq.com/  for info on the particular proggy you're installing
<midgetg0at> sudo mount -a
<midgetg0at> ?
<raygn2> Collier: I had to umount it and remount it by hand
<tristanmike> micael71: you can do "winecfg" to get a graphical configuration tool
<raygn2> it is a fat32
<collier> How do I do that?
<aeroSoul> you could also remove .vnc/xstartup... i dont have it
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, that cleared up the "command not found"
<aeroSoul> still not starting?
<carlos_junior> how i'm can configure Winmodem on Amd 64?
<iamtheobject> So, Someone told me to check out ubuntu, I found it to be the easiest install ever. just one thing, When I attempt to install "firestarter" from the "add/remove" it installs but when I reboot the machine it is not there anymore?
<micael71> tristanmike how do i do a winecfg
<britt> i changed my time using ntpdate, and now sudo complains that the timestamp is too far int he future
<britt> hwo do i fix that?
<raygn2> Collier: sudo umount
<raygn2> Collier: is your machine running a sata drive
<collier> no
<holycow> does anyon eknow the samba command to resolve an ip address as a windows machine name on a network?
<holycow> !samba
<raygn2> its isayding unable to mount /dev/sda1
<bmartin> ola
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, so, did it start?
<bmartin> ola
<tristanmike> micael71: in a terminal
<iamtheobject> and , whats the command to make a nic card pull dhcp fro the server (i'm on cable modem)
<iamtheobject> fro/from/s
<aeroSoul> holycow: smbuser -L <ip>
<raygn2> Collier: is this the error- mount: cant find /dev/sda1
<Starker> Xmms seems to be multimedia player to me... Isnt there anyway to install some codecs( if they are called codecs here in Ubunu too) to be used with Rythembox instead?
<collier> no
<holycow> aeroSoul, oh thanks!  i'm writing that down ... i keep on forgeting it
<holycow> apreciate that
<aeroSoul> holycow: smbclient not smbuser
<Starker> for playing Mp3
<FunnyMan3595> Here's the full .vnc/Kiwi:1.log : http://www.tssi.com/charlie/vnclog
<aeroSoul> holycow: next time just type smbclient --help =)
<britt> can anybody fix the sudo complaining about the timestamp issue?
<raygn2> Collier: is it similar
<tristanmike> Starker: did you follow the instructions here ?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<collier> nope
<raygn2> so it just wont mount it
<Starker> I will now  hope that answers my query :)
<FunnyMan3595> britt: Try sudo -K
<tristanmike> Starker: have a look at the whole page too :P
<Starker> sure
<FunnyMan3595> britt: It didn't seem to work immediately, but it cleared up shortly.
<FunnyMan3595> britt: Ran into the same issue last night myself.  :)
<mluser-laptop> !timidity
<ubotu> timidity: Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 532 kB, installed size 1704 kB
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: do you have a usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xserver dir?
<man_id_unknown> How do I update GTK files?
<coincoin169> when ubuntu 6.10 released ?
<midgetg0at> hah!
<midgetg0at> somehow i got it to work
<midgetg0at> i think i had a NTFS drive flagged as VFAT in fstab
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: No.  X11 has subdirectories locale and xkb, but not xserver.
<shwag> off a fresh dapper install...should I install new fonts?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: what do you get when u type "slocate SecurityPolicy"
<jpjacobs> shwag,  normally not
<midgetg0at> can i format a drive from gdm w/o it being mounted?
<raygn2> Collier: are u running with admin rights
<midgetg0at> fdisk sees it - guess thats a stupid question...
<man_id_unknown> Excuse me, gentlemen, how do I update my GTK files?
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul:
<FunnyMan3595> /usr/share/doc/examples/SecurityPolicy
<jpjacobs> midgetg0at, you don't formant mounted drives ;)
<thedash> does Evolution continue to run if I close the window?
<shwag> jpjacobs: the dejavu ones are adequate?
<orestyle3> I have just installed ubuntu but am having issues with network connectivity not working
<aeroSoul> create dir and copy the file there... maybe it helps... but normally it shouldnt ask for this file!?
<midgetg0at> well slap me silly and call me betty
<shwag> why were there ssh updates recently? was there a security bug?
<orestyle3> pinging does not work, changing from static to DHCP does not resolve issue
<jpjacobs> shwag, i didn't have to install any extra fonts
<orestyle3> Sometimes I get connectivity, then it fails
<midgetg0at> how might one do a temporary mount to an ntfs drive?
<raygn2> orestyle3: using wireless or wired or both
<man_id_unknown> How do I update my GTK files?
<orestyle3> wired
<orestyle3> card will work with etch with xwindows
<orestyle3> and seemed to work just using livecd
<zoidi79> edgy beta livecd can't start x when booting on my box
<raygn2> midgetg0at: mkdir /medio/tmpntfs
<zoidi79> i tried "safe graphics mode" but that doesn't help
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: That line dropped out of the log, no other change.
<raygn2> orestyle3: is it configured and running for all levels of running
<zoidi79> it seems to try to drive my display with 23.5kHz H and 21.9 H V frequency
<raygn2> midgetg0at: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/device /media/tmpntfs
<orestyle3> not sure what you mean by all levels of running...
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: when i had a font problem on debian i added -fp unix/:7100 to the commandline of vncserver and it helped... i doubt it will help you but u can try
<mluser-laptop> Could someone please point me to a HOWTO on setting up timidity and alsa?
<zoidi79> is there a way to tell it which mode to use at boot?
<cpl-tnt44> "Failed to start the X Server ( your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly . would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem "  *** Some one HELP ***
<raygn2> orestyle3: are u only trying this while logged into the GUI
<orestyle3> yes...
<orestyle3> sorry
<midgetg0at> um, anyone care to give me the command to mount a NTFS drive at /dev/hdb1 ?
<elcachorro> hola chicAS
<midgetg0at> cant seem to figure it out.
<orestyle3> raygn2: yes
<gentimjs> hi, ive got a laptop i just installed Kubuntu (latest vers) on ... what package or meta-package do i need to install to get the CLI tool "tip" (to talk to a serial port) or does anyone have a better suggestion of another tool to use?
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, hmmm, do you have X11 fonts installed?
<zoidi79> well, I can't get to a console - and it can't even start gdm - which is pre-x, right?
<midgetg0at> hrm, i just did "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/storage" and got the error wrong fs type...
<raygn2> orestyle3:  try this, open a terminal up, then sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0
<cpl-tnt44> "Failed to start the X Server ( your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly . would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem "  *** just installed ubuntu on a desktop and moved the hdd back to the laptop and this is the messege i got .. how can i solve this ? ***
<SpComb> hmm. I am able to boot up the debian sarge installer off a USB stick. Should I go ahead and install sarge, i.e. can I turn sarge into ubuntu later?
<raygn2> orestyle3: then try to ping an ip if that works then try to ping an address like google.com
<orestyle3> raygn2:  funny thing is when I can connect to the internet, it is only for a short time, then I loose connection again
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595 did it help?
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: Looks like not.
<orestyle3> raygn2:  still shows destination host unreachable.  Trying to ping dfgw and other local hosts
<raygn2> orestyle3: this at home or work and have u used this machine with a differant os and connect ok
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: COuldn't find fonts there either.
<gentimjs> anyone know about tip ?
<transgress_> what happened to lilo?
<Ademan> where is the actual "Trash" folder?
<LiraNuna> Ademan, ~/.Trash
<orestyle3> raygn2:  Yes, can connect no problem with etch and nt.
<devicenull> Is there a way to tell what video card I have?
<eczarny> hey, is anyone here using Ubuntu on Parallels Desktop?
<atraeyu> Can anyone tell me how I can copy one directory to another when I don't have priveleges and I can't login as root?
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: What's the package name?
<gentimjs> devicnull , lspci
<orestyle3> raygn2:  I also dont loose connectivity with the other OS's
<devicenull> ah, thx
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, then you need to "sudo apt-get" some fonts for X11. That is required for using X even over vnc. There are many font files.
<zoidi79> gentimjs: it seems there is no package with a executable called "tip" in dapper - at least not in ubuntu proper, don't know where to check for kubuntu
<raygn2> orestyle3:  I would almost say the driver is not installed or configured properly for that card
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: http://nopaste.php-q.net/243847 add this to your commandline
<gentimjs> zoid, tip is a pretty standard thing that AFAIK comes with binutils on every other distro ive used
<gentimjs> ive never not had it :-(
<gentimjs> its a simple CLI tool to give you a terminal on the serial port ... emulates a VT220
<orestyle3> raygn2:  I also have no problems when just running off the disk
<aeroSoul> you already have a desktop running right? so you have fonts installed
<aeroSoul> @ FunnyMan3595
<raygn2> orestyle3:   i would boot itup with the live cd and then look at the drivers and configurations make note of them and then reboot to the installed os
<atraeyu> How can I change the permissions on a directory so that I have access to copy files there?
<raygn2> orestyle3:  compare them and make any needed changes
<froud> Where in Ubuntu does one put modular drives so they will be loaded at boot?
<kupesoft> What's the good lenovo laptop to buy that supports ubuntu fully,
<Arcad3> chmod  777 ........
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, hmmm, try installing xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-75dpi.
<aeroSoul> eracc: i think he already has them... but vncserver is looking at the wrong location
<Arcad3> atraeyu:chmod 777 file or folder
<orestyle3> raygn2:  I am still new to debian/ubuntu so where would I best find the drivers? and what would I best be looking for?
<eracc> aeroSoul, odd. I just installed vncserver here and it worked without a hitch.
<FunnyMan3595> Aha!  Thanks, aero, it may be working now.  I'm not seeing a fatal error any more, at least.
<aeroSoul> eracc: same here... but look at his error log
<FunnyMan3595> Let me try a connection...
<aeroSoul> ould not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/
<axa-axa> until I havent enabled "cool'n'quiet' in BIOS "powernow-k8" module could not be loaded, now it's loaded just fine. But I'm curios, what is this module (powernow-k8) for, what does it do?
<axa-axa> One this I noticed is that during some very simple screensaver my CPU load goes to 100%
<eracc> aeroSoul, I was looking at it. That is why I wondered about the fonts.
<gentimjs> how about minicom ?
<Locke2> yo
<aeroSoul> well now i see the dir exists here... but when i type xset -q in x11 i get a different font path... that's what i pasted
<Locke2> so i resized my swap partition in partition magic
<matt8806suomi> anyone know of a finnish-english traslator for gnome
<Locke2> which included moving 2 other partitions as well
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: Yeah, that particular dir isn't where the fonts are, for some reason.
<eracc> aeroSoul, I usually see people putting vnc on a box that does not have a monitor (headless) so X stuff may be missing.
<Locke2> and now it wont mount my root partition
<FunnyMan3595> eracc: They're hiding over in /usr/share/X11
<Arcad3> ho can i make at my console to appear aracd3@arcad3.ath.cx instead of arcad3@arcad3??
<orestyle3> raygn2:  Ok, so I disconnected the network cable from the wall, reconnected it and was able to get a good ping, then about 30 seconds later, I lost connectivity...
<axa-axa> Anyone?
<eracc> FunnyMan3595, yes. I saw them here on /usr/share. Just wondered if perhaps a symlink had gone missing or something.
<zoidi79> gentimjs: minicom is available via apt-get
<wd3> ok how can i del grub from loading on a previously linux hd? i formatted hd with winxp as a d: drive. i changed partition to fat32, when i put hd in new box grub still loads... help?
<orestyle3> raygn2:  Seems like it would be something in the wall, but I am still, with other os's, able to get connected and ping other machines...
<gentimjs> zoid, im not seeing it on the list with adept .. let me try changing my repository settings
* gentimjs is kinda new to ubuntu, but 5 year vet with gentoo and solaris
<raygn2> orestyle3:  i would use the systemsettings to run a comparison for now
<cpl-tnt44> "Failed to start the X Server ( your graphical interface) it is likely that it is not set up correctly . would you like to view the x server output to diagnose the problem "  *** just installed ubuntu on a desktop and moved the hdd back to the laptop and this is the messege i got .. how can i solve this ? ***
<Arcad3>  wd3: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and delete the line for the selected partition or OS
<aeroSoul> cpl-tnt44: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aeroSoul> cpl-tnt44:and select vesa as gfx driver... or the one for your card
<keegan> Hello Everyone I am trying to mount an ISO image, but everytime I try it says Must Specify Filesystem Type.  What do they mean by that?
<gentimjs> apt-get install minicom failed
<gentimjs> e: couldnt find package minicom
<Arcad3> upgrade ur repositories
<atraeyu> I've got a harddrive (VFAT) mounted to /mnt.  The permissions are set so only the owner can write to it.  When I do: sudo chmod 777 /mnt it prompts for my password, but nothing happens and the permissions don't change.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<zoidi79> gentimjs: you're on dapper, right?
<aeroSoul> keegan: are you using -o loop ?
<wd3> Arcad3, the hd isn't booting up with linux though. i just get that grub message then it stops. can i change mbr running winxp and the hd as a slave?
<eracc> aeroSoul, FunnyMan3595, hmmm, I installed tightvncserver here (because that is what I have used on other Linuxen). Maybe that is the difference?
<xopher> keegan: you need to supply the filesystem of the cd when mounting it, like this: mnt /dfe/dfd.iso -t iso9660 -o loop
<keegan> aerosoul: yes
<Arcad3> sudo chmod 777 -R.,,,,,,,,
<gentimjs> zoid, yeah the latest kubuntu (got the cds from shipit last week)
<aeroSoul> keegan: maybe you have to add -t iso9660
<FunnyMan3595> Just created the symlink myself, now it starts without the parameter.
<eracc> IIRC tightvncserver is a set of wrapper scripts that sets everything up for one.
<keegan> I don't have the ISO image on a CD yet.  Do I need to burn it to one before I can see what is inside?
<aeroSoul> eracc: dont know how different they are... :)
<zoidi79> atraeyu: vfat doesn't have permissions, so you can't set them
<FunnyMan3595> Now I just need to figure out how to get it to start gnome instead of whatever wierd thing it's using by default.
<cpl-tnt44> aeroSoul . thanks we'll check if that works
<aeroSoul> all i did in ubuntu was apt-get install vncserver and run vncserver... and it worked =)
<The-Poet> hey guys, I have trouble booting my system, it freezes at "Setting up console keymap..."... I'm quite new to linux disasters so help is very appriciated!
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Yeah, that's exactly what I tried to do, but it was just Not To Be.  :S
<keegan> When I type -t iso9660 I got wrong fs type
<wd3> Arcad3, i formatted the hd as a d: drive in winxp as a fat32..... but when i set it to master in a new box grub still loads.
<eracc> aeroSoul, heh, and I did the same except with tightvncserver. So, we prove that it should work "out of the box" no matter which one chooses. ;-)
<luismi> kjdhddf
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Was a new install, so there shouldn't have been anything wierd about it.
<atraeyu> zoidi79: VFAT doesn't have permissions?  I'm not sure I understand ... I formatted the disk using disk writer, now I just want to copy data to it off my internal hard drive ...
* eracc goes to lunch
<aeroSoul> keegan: image damaged?
<SpComb> if I have debian sarge installed, can I turn it into ubuntu by changeing /etc/apt/sources.list and then doing a dist-upgrade?
<keegan> I converted a bin/cue file into an .ISO image using bchunk
<keegan> Could converting it be the problem?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: where did you have that .vnc/xstartup from then or what it was?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: did you copy the home dir from another machine?
<zoidi79> gentimjs, that's strange - which repositories are activated in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<gentimjs> zoid, checking
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Hang on, RL chaos for a few mins here.
<aeroSoul> keegan: maybe...
<atraeyu> I need to format a disk so it can be read by both linux and windows computers.  What format should I use?  VFAT?
<Flight> how do i enable ssh support in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Would an ubuntu install go okay if done with a rewritable cd, or does that cause problems?
<tonyyarusso> Flight: Install openssh-server
<andy_> SpComb: I wouldn't install ubuntu on Deian Sarge, no way.
<zoidi79> atraeyu, vfat is a pretty simple fs - it does not store permission information for every file, as ext2 or ntfs do. linux kind of "emulates" permissions when you mount a vfat volume
<SpComb> andy_: can I boot the ubuntu installer off a usb stick then?
<zoidi79> atraeyu, the permissions used can be set in /etc/fstab
<aeroSoul> tonyyarusso: it willinstall
<tonyyarusso> aeroSoul: All right, good.
<andy_> SpComb: I've never tried it.
<gentimjs> zoid, all are uncommented
<The-Poet> if anyone who has knowlege about troubleshooting boot problems,  please help me since my boot freezes at"Setting up console keymap..."... thanks :)
<atraeyu> zoidi79: I've got it formated as VFAT right now, but ubuntu says that only the "owner" (root) has permission to write to it.  There isn't an owner account on ubuntu, so I don't know how to copy from my directory to the disk ... I believe I need to change the permissions on the disk (mounted at /mnt) ... but sudo chmod 777 /mnt doesn't do anything ...
<Zoohouse> The Software Update app on ubuntu 6.06, is the name of this package 'Software Update'? Why I ask: I want to report a bug for this app at aunchpad.net
<SpComb> http://www.ubuntux.org/starting-ubuntu-from-a-usb-stick <-- this is what I found
<SpComb> "it's based on Debian and you can switch it to Ubuntu by bootstrapping it."
<gentimjs> zoid, im trying with adept again refreshing headers
<Zoohouse> The Software Update app on ubuntu 6.06, is the name of this package 'Software Update'? Why I ask: I want to report a bug for this app at Launchpad.net
<devicenull> when I installed xserver-xorg-dev, where did it put everything?
<devicenull> I'm looking for the source to xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Zoohouse> Is Launchpad.net the place where I should report this bug?
<aeroSoul> devicenull: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-dev.list is a text file with a list of files installed by the package
<Asc> Zoohouse: It's probably update-manager.  I don't know where to report a big though.
<FunnyMan3595> Sorry about that, I'm back now.
<zoidi79> gentimjs, that might be a good idea
<FunnyMan3595> The xtartup created itself when I ran vncserver the first time.
<Jad|WorkOut> Uh, hey, I was wondering if it woulden't be too much to ask for a lttle tec. help with ubuntu.
<gentimjs> zoidi, my n00bness kicked in, didnt realise it doesnt "ship" with a header listing bundled with the install
* gentimjs slaps self
<zoidi79> atraeyu, could you tell my the corresponding line for the disk in /etc/fstab?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: you aren't using dapper?
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Yes I am.
<Terminus> Zoohouse: yep, launchpad is the place.
<Zoohouse> Jad|WorkOut: Just ask the question
<Zoohouse> Asc, Terminus: Thanks! :)
<VaxNam> Er
<VaxNam> Ok
<aeroSoul> ok but then why do you have Xvnc Free Edition 4.1.2 and i have Xvnc version 3.3.7?
<zoidi79> gentimjs: headers? that must be gentoo-speak ;-)
<aeroSoul> i installed dapper, too
<atraeyu> zoidi79: #/dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: now i get it.. you install vnc4server
<zoidi79> gentimjs: i stil forget to run apt-get update sometimes
<VaxNam> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and it tells me wich language to pick. That's as far as I can get.
<aeroSoul> the package
<aeroSoul> i installed vncserver
<atraeyu> zoidi79: Wait, that's not it
<keegan_> aeroSoul: Seems you were correct that its not an ISO image.  You know anywhere I could that gives a good tutorial on how to use Bchunk?
<devicenull> sometimes, I hate dell.
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: What happens after that?
<gentimjs> zoidi, that did it! thanks for the tips
<aeroSoul> keegan_: no sry
<gentimjs> fetching with adept now
<aeroSoul> !google bchunk tutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google bchunk tutorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoidi79> gentimjs, glad i could help
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Nothing I click on English like 100 times
<VaxNam> and nothing happens
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul Hmm.
<aeroSoul> not right?
<fsancho> hi all
<Wulong> Where do ubuntu store info about wireless lan/cards and what package/program/daemon/module(?) do this?
<atraeyu> zoidi79: I don't see a line in fstab that corresponds to it.  What I did was: System -> Administration -> Disks ... Formatted the Disk to VFAT and set the mountpoint there to /mnt
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Thinking back, I may have installed it from the vnc website instead of through apt.
<BiSk-8> hello, can any1 tell me a .rar password cracker for lost passwords to use on a debian based system (ubuntu)???
<fsancho> anybody knows something about this error "irq 185: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)"
<fsancho> ?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: weird... Is this for Ubuntu 6.06? Command prompt installation?
<VaxNam> No GUI instlation, and it is 6.06
<VaxNam> I'm installing from a Live CD
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: there are 2 vncserver packages in ubuntu.. 1. vncserver 2. vnc4server
<VaxNam> I can take a picture to show you where I'm stuck at
<aeroSoul> maybe gnome will work if you install the vncserver package...
<aeroSoul> it started gnome for me at least
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: give me a sec
<VaxNam> Allright.
<The-Poet> please, my boot freezes at  "Setting up console keymap..." and i need help to get my booting working normally...
<david> i have permissions "user, rw" in my fstab and can't write to my fat32 partition, can someone help?
<mooseman447> hey
<zoidi79> atraeyu, run "mount" once to see which dev the hd mounted at /mnt is
<mooseman447> is there anyway to use floppies to do a network install of ubuntu like debian?
<rellis> I am trying to print to an HP 5150tn printer from Ubuntu. I defined the printer and selected the paper output size as "letter". However when I actually print anything the printer continually requests "A4" sized paper. Any ideas?
<zoidi79> atraeyu, then "sudo umount /mnt"
<atraeyu> zoidi79: /dev/hdb1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Okay, installed the package, but it looks like the "vncserver" shortcut still points to the old version.
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: What if you try to install via command line? Does it get stuck?
<VaxNam> I haven't tried that yet, and i'm not sure how, Zoohouse.
<Starker> Thnx guys.. have succesfully installed the "ugly" plugins for Mp3 ( on my way I have found out how to convert mass mp3s into ogg so dont worry, on the free license issue, I am with you guys need some experience before I could completley siwtch to Ubuntu))...U guys have been helpful...
<atraeyu> zoidi79: Okay, it's not longer mounted
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: try starting it with it's full path... you will see the path where it is installed by the package @ /var/lib/dpkg/info/vncserver.list
<zoidi79> atraeyu, then remount it with 'sudo mount -o "defaults,user,uid=0,gid=1000,umask=002" /dev/hdb1 /mnt'
<mluser-laptop> what file do I edit to have certain kernel modules loaded at boot time?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Does it make any diffrence if I'm running off a Live CD?
<mooseman447> does anybody know a floppy based network install for ubuntu?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: what do you mean?
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: sry not true.. you wont find the path to the vncserver script or whatever it is...
<Terminus> mooseman447: i've been wondering about that for months too. haven't found any. =|
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: /usr/bin/vncserver should be the right one
* Zoohouse searching google to see if someone else has had the same problem
<atraeyu> zoidi79: I did that, but it still tells me no permissions (I'm trying to drag a folder I "own" into the /mnt directory)
<ojai> google's not coming up with anything on this.  I just tried installing the gpsd package but it apparently had some issues installing.  Now any time I try using apt or dpkg, I get "fgets gave an empty string from diversions [i] ".  Anyone know WTF that is all about?
<reidms> Where is httpd.conf located?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Can You Instal Via Command Line with a Live CD, or does it not make a diffrence.
<mooseman447> terminus darn i have some old boxes that would like ubuntu server but their mobo's dont support cd boot
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Well, that explains why I'm not figuring it out from that file.
<Zoohouse> reidms: $whereis httpd.conf
<mooseman447> i guess ill just use debian....
<The-Poet> guys, do you know if init get stuck if the system clock has been fiddled with?
<mluser-laptop> could someone please let me know what file I need to edit to have certain kernel modules loaded at boot time?
<SpComb> there's a ton of stuff on the net about installing ubuntu to a usb drive, but I can't find anything about installing it from a usb drive
<reidms> Zoohouse i found it but it has nothing in it
<SpComb> does anyone know how to do that?
<reidms> I am trying to password protect my webserver
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: it isnt listed because /usr/bin/vncserver a link...
<zoidi79> mooseman447, why not do floppy install with debian, then switch packet sources to ubuntu?
<Terminus> mooseman447: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/57863 <-- this guy says he was able to install ubuntu using the sarge floppies. i guess he just changed some stuff.
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Yeah...
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Just checked update-alternatives, and it's only showing the one copy.
<SpComb> zoidi79: out-of-band, does switching packet sources work?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: I *think* that you might be able to install it via command line. It might make a difference if there is a bug or something in the GUI installation. That's why I recommend you to try the command line install.
<bruno__> hey ... i need help with Azureus. I cant make the "light" of DHT become green.. it is yellow and it says that DHT is firewalled... How can i solve that??/
* The-Poet wonders if he's insivible...
<zer0moon> Hi everyone
<david> does my swap partition need a mount point, my fstab says none for a mount point?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: http://vax.ej.am/P1000803.jpg
<zoidi79> SpComb, well, i updated an old sarge install to ubuntu 5.10 without any problems
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: update-alternatives doesnt know about your self compiled vncserver...
<Zoohouse> reidms: you found that file?
<mooseman447> you can swtich debian to ubuntu?!
<aeroSoul> it only knows packages
<Terminus> mooseman447: aha! apparently, they can't fit the 2.6 kernels onto floppies.
<bruno__> hey ... i need help with Azureus. I cant make the "light" of DHT become green.. it is yellow and it says that DHT is firewalled... How can i solve that??/
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: broken URL
<VaxNam> Darnit, hold o
<zoidi79> atraeyu, which gid does your user have?
<VaxNam> On
<VaxNam> Sorry
<SpComb> zoidi79: good to know, thanks
<Terminus> mooseman447: yep. change the repos. not really clean though.
<atraeyu> zoidi79: 1000
<mooseman447> oh why not just put nic drivers and get the kernal of the net
<aeroSoul> bruno: did you open the port?
<devicenull> Is there a tool that can generate an xorg.conf for me?
<mooseman447> is there any guide to doing that?
<zer0moon> is there any way to make the Gnome Terminal that comes with Ubuntu display ANSI characters correctly? is there a particular font I hafto set or something?
<Terminus> mooseman447: well, you need a kernel to boot the installer in the first place. =)
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: http://vax.ej.am/8.JPG
<aeroSoul> devicenull: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Terminus> mooseman447: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot <-- one of the not so clean network installs
<devicenull> aeroSoul, thanks
<WizCraker> is there a way to clear the command history?
<bruno__> yea i did.. at least i tried.. uhauha.. but it says that NAT is ok..
<mooseman447> alright thanks its going to be a while for my 75mhz packard bell to finish the install lol
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: :)
<Wulong> WizCraker: echo > ~/.bash_history
<Terminus> WizCraker: rm ~/.bash_history
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: try hitting enter
<BiSk-8> hello, can any1 tell me a .rar password cracker for lost passwords to use on a debian based system (ubuntu)???
<VaxNam> I did.
<VaxNam> About 10 times
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: if hitting enter doesn't work try TAB then enter
<WizCraker> Wulong and Terminus: thanks.
<bruno__> i opened 2 port with 2 different numbers...
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: I think the Next button might be off the screen
<Wulong> Where do ubuntu store info about wireless lan/cards and what package/program/daemon/module(?) does provide this information?
<Terminus> mooseman447: the one on the wiki requires network boot. probably not quite like what you wanted.
<aeroSoul> bruno: did you open it as udp port?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse
<zoidi79> i can't find a howto right now, but if you have a standard debian install (not too many backports etc.), you can just switch package sources, do a "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<VaxNam> Tab Enter say
<bruno__> in the modem ... and i configured the firestarter (firewall) to accept connections of bittorrent
<VaxNam> Do you want to abort install
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: click no, then try TAB TAB Enter
<bruno__> yea it is.. i opened 1 for UDP and one for TCP
<zoidi79> atraeyu, hm that's strange - i have the exact same mount parameters for a vfat drive here and can write to it, no problems
<cadamuz> hello
<VaxNam> something is happening!
<VaxNam> WOO!
<aeroSoul> bruno: dont know about firestarter. but my dht started to work when i changed the udp port to something high (40000)...
<zer0moon> is there a way to make gnome terminal display proper ANSI characters?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: you need to try to catch the 'Next' button that is underneath the tool bar. Your Screen ress is too low
<K-i-m> quick question: can i force a reboot? typing sudo reboot dosent work and I rather not use the reset switch...
<VaxNam> I'm not sure how to do it
<mumblesmac> ok is there any way to uninstall ubuntu?
<VaxNam> How to make it smaller
<aeroSoul> bruno: i think you also have to "boot" from an user ip or something... there is an option somewhere
<VaxNam> Right now it is having problems
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: you mean, wipe it froom the hd?
<bruno__> hmm.. ill try it right now...
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Okay, I changed the last line of ~/.vnc/xtartup to gnome-session &, and it's working now.
<aeroSoul> bruno: go to plugins/distributed db and click reseed
<mumblesmac> i have a old version of ubuntu installed - before the xp reinstall and now its not reinstallering or  loading up properley
<matt8806suomi> hey off topic, do you know of a finnish-english traslator for gnome
<mumblesmac> herm . crap.
<bruno__> ok
<Zoohouse> you can do it when you boot off the CD when you see something like Boot:       (before you hit enter and ubuntu loads) You should see something like "Press F1 for options
<mumblesmac> ata1: translated ata sat/err
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: i dont even have a xstartup and it works =) and you can change the default window manager with update-alternatives somehow...
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: xp reinstall... i guess your bootloader is hosed
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: where are you located?
<mumblesmac> yeh proberbley
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: That was far more painful that it should have been, but it's done now, it works with just the basic command.  :)
<collier> I am trying to install a deb file and when  I click it it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: tsocks. Anyone know why?
<aeroSoul> lol
<VaxNam> I'm in North Carolina USA Zoohouse
<aeroSoul> really...
<mumblesmac> how do i sort i out ?
<VaxNam> Yes, I will do that, witht he f1 for options
<froud> hmmm, why is  modconf not installed on Ubuntu?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: oh.. never seen a .ej.am before :)
<collier> I am trying to install a deb file and when  I click it it says Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: tsocks. Anyone know why?
<atraeyu> zoidi79: Strange ... I have no idea what to do :(
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Good Free Hosting :D
<matt8806suomi> do you know of a finnish-english traslator/dictionary for gnome
<Blissex> collier: whats hard to understand in a missing dependency?
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: this page might help: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<collier> What does that mean?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: Oh? Whats the site?
<VaxNam> You have to post on the forum
<VaxNam> But other than that
<collier> Blissex: what does that mean?
<VaxNam> http://www.ej.am
<Blissex> collier: ah kids of today... so used to APT that manual dependencies scare them :-)
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: It's easy after 10 posts beacuse the more you post the more bandwith and space you get bla bla,
<kupesoft> anyone run ubuntu on a lenovo laptop?
<Blissex> collier: package A needs B; 'dpkg' finds package B is not installed, so will not install package A.
<devicenull> so, is anyone here running ubuntu on an inspiron 2600?
<Blissex> !poll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Asc> coller: It might mean that the package 'tsocks' is not in the repositories, but that's just a guess....  You might try enabling more repositories, or googling 'caller debian package' and installing it by hand.
<Blissex> collier: 'apt-get' handles dependencies automatically, but 'dpkg' does not (more or less).
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: weird...
<collier> So what do I need to do?
<VaxNam> What Zoohouse?
<morrye> how do you format a partition from the terminal?
<K-i-m> is there a way to reboot except by "sudo reboot"? it dosent work..
<matt8806suomi> lenovo laptops, no problem
<devicenull> when I try to start X, I get this error: "I810(0): No video bios modes for chosen depth"
<mumblesmac> xondi79 hat dosent work
<devicenull> K-i-m, sudo shutdown -r now
<mumblesmac> can reinsalli just starts
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: Weird that they are interested in people post's... lol Never seen that business model
<K-i-m> devicenull: that dosent work either
<VaxNam> Yeah
<VaxNam> I like it.
<mumblesmac> zondi ? what sthe othe roptions o do a fresh install?
<devicenull> weird, dunno then
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Any idea where I'd look to change the color depth?  My wallpaper looks screwey.
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: What did I need to ajust to see everything?
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Er...
<aeroSoul> FunnyMan3595: you have to specify the depth in the command line
<K-i-m> devicenull: its like every command I put in that has to do with rebooting recieves input and bash waits for my new command... halt on the other hand works
<FunnyMan3595> aeroSoul: Nevermind, it just decided to refresh and look good.  O.o
<devicenull> shutdown -r now doesnt need any input..
<aeroSoul> lol
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: I posted it above.. Let me see if I find it
<K-i-m> devicenull: yes i know, i mean that it takes the command as any other and awaits a new input from me
<BiSk-8> hello, can any1 tell me a .rar password cracker for lost passwords to use on a debian based system (ubuntu)???
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Yeah Sorry... I was trying to find it myself.
<FunnyMan3595> K-i-m: I see the same sort of thing.  It displays the shutdown notice, but doesn't kick me right away.  It does, however, kick me after a bit.
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: np
<xaktli> I was wondering how i change the Gamma/Brightness in Ubuntu (i'm new to it) I have tried all the reachable guides in can find :)
<K-i-m> FunnyMan3595:  *shakes head* mine is kind of a weird freeze... I had to CTRL+C at the boot to get into a shell
<mumblesmac> argh
<mumblesmac> knoppix dosent even start now.
<zoidi79> atraeyu: ok, umount hdb1 again and try this: mount -o "rw,nosuid,noexec,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=77" /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: can you boot from a livecd?
<mumblesmac> i coulden the last time i checked
<K-i-m> hey.... whga
<aeroSoul> BiSk-8: do you have one for windows? then install wine
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: I can't figureout how to do it, seeing i'm in setting and I can't find anything related to the  screen i tried the moniters menu and no luck there either.
<mumblesmac> knoppix goes round in cercals
<K-i-m> whats this: "/dev/sda2 superblock last write time is in the future. FIXED." ??
<BiSk-8> aerosoul, i tried, the two i have wont work
<collier> On my uncles ubuntu if he goes to some website that has something bad on itm it shuts down firefox.. does anyone know how to do that?????????/
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: you finished installing ubuntu?
<VaxNam> No, I coulden't get past the Map
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: and the ubuntu install cd doesn't boot either?
<aeroSoul> BiSk-8: i think none really work... password protected .rar archives are encrypted i think
<VaxNam> So I needed to ajust the screen
<mumblesmac> ryin it now
<BiSk-8> aerosoul, they work with windows
<aeroSoul> BiSk-8: so the only way to hack it is a bruteforce attack... which could take years =)
<aeroSoul> oh thats what you mean
<puneet-msv> errr
<BiSk-8> already tried
<BiSk-8> can i get john to work with rar?
<collier> On my uncles ubuntu if he goes to some website that has something bad on it it shuts down firefox.. does anyone know how to do that?????????/
<FunnyMan3595> Speaking of wine, anyone had luck getting WoW to work under 0.9.22?  Last time I tried, it got stuck at Authenticating, but that might have just been that WoW needed to be patched.
<ubuntubob> sounds like a firefox plugin
<aeroSoul> BiSk-8: i dont know.. but you could install vmware and install windows as a virtual machine inside your linux
<aeroSoul> all windows progs will work...
<BiSk-8> nah not work it
<BiSk-8> is vmware free?
<puneet-msv> I am not able to change permissions of a folder in an NTFS drive using nautilius or chmod ( I can't even change ownership ) :(
<aeroSoul> yes
* UbunTUX is away: Away at the moment
<eracc> What is the specific apt-* command to look for a particular file from a package when one does not know the name of the package please?
<aeroSoul> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<K-i-m> guys, where are the init scripts located? i think my problem lies there...
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: try to restart the computer with the CD in the try
<zoidi79> BiSk-8: rar uses AES-128 for encryption, that's pretty much uncrackable - at least not in a reasonable timeframe
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: I'm going to try booting from safe graphics mode
<ubuntubob> errac
<Zoohouse> right
<richiefrich> ] !upstart
<richiefrich> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: safe graph might do the trick
<ubuntubob> apt-get install file*
<mumblesmac> ive got the live disk fancy startup now
<Jas-Nix> hey guys, I am running edgy amd64, I am trying to get packages out of the multiverse repository and nothing is showing up in my apt-cache search
<Jas-Nix> any ideas?
<VaxNam> We'll see. This computer has been unused for a long time beacuse it was a peice of junk and i finally fixed it, Zoohouse.
<ubuntubob> and apt-get build-dev file*
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: say zoohouse so that I can hear the beep because I am writing a bug report on another screen.
<VaxNam> Zoohouse
<sureshot> Jack_sparrow you on today my friend
<richiefrich> useless ..
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: it will run like a charm with Linux. Is this your first time installing linux?
<mumblesmac> reses on starting enerprise volume managemen systmem
<VaxNam> No, I had suse for a while Zoohouse
<Jas-Nix> VaxNam: say Zoohouse first or he won't get notified of new message I don't think
<eracc> For example on my Mandriva boxen I can use 'urpmf <filename>' to get a list of packages that contain <filename>. Very useful when building from source and ./configure reports something is missing.
<Blissex> on 'upstart': http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/anno06-3rd.html#060828
<acuster> hey all, for a client side subversion stuff, I need subversion-tools only?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse
<mumblesmac> nope i crashes
* acuster doesn't want to run a repository, only to use one
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Safe Graphics Mode Dosen't work
<VaxNam> I'm at a command Line now
<aeroSoul> eracc: doesnt apt-cache search xx find packages that contain xx as a file?
<Zoohouse> Jas-Nix, VaxNam: Zoohouse can be at the end of the sentence also. As long that the word zoohouse appears, ill be notified.
<eracc> aeroSoul, no idea. I'll try and see. :-)
<sureshot> ok all does anyone know a url or wiki to show a person how to install aiglx
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: try command line
<VaxNam> Yeah
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: how did you install ubuntu the first time around? do you still have that cd? does it boot?
<K-i-m> guys, is there a simple way to see a log file of where my init scripts fail?
<eracc> aeroSoul, I've been using xununtu almost 5 days now. :-)
<mumblesmac> the normal way
<aeroSoul> eracc: maybe it only searches description, dont know... but there's probably an option
<Jas-Nix> Zoohouse: ok, I know some clients only do it at the beginning
<mumblesmac> and it wokred fine untill i reinsallaed windows about 2 weeks ago
<eracc> *xubuntu
<aeroSoul> eracc: hf! debian/ubuntu is great =)
* eracc admonishes his fingers ...
<Jas-Nix> anyway, is anyone here running ubuntu amd64 ?
<mumblesmac> wow i may be geting somewhere here
<WooD> Hi !
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Command sudo Install failed
<aeroSoul> Jas-Nix: i had it installed for 30 mins... then i wanted to install opera and itdidnt work... so i installed 32bit version =)
<Jas-Nix> aeroSoul: lol, great
<aeroSoul> :D
<K-i-m> i envy you mumblesmac, because im stuck here like if i was stuck in a mud
<aeroSoul> sry =)
<Jas-Nix> aeroSoul: I'm trying to install mplayer
<WooD> Any of you use a Skype Phone with the option of PSTN Phone on the same phone on UBuntu ?
<zoidi79> yeah, application support is still a bit limited for amd64
<ivoks> howdy
<aeroSoul> mplayer is a popular package with sources... there should be a 64bit package of it!?
<zer0moon> is there a way to make gnome terminal display proper ANSI characters? it displays the wrong characters when i use bitchx
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: any progress?
<mumblesmac>  nope got the frount flash screen and thats about it.
<harisund> Hello! Is there any good handheld / pocket computer that can run Ubuntu successfully? (As in drivers for video/wireless etc..) .. I want to use it primarily to check email online and read eBooks and play chess while on the road.. any suggestions?
<mumblesmac> or even just before the ubuntu logo
<ashb_008> hey all
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: holly molly...
<Jas-Nix> zoidi79: ya it is, I went to de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse and there's amd64 .deb's
<zoidi79> aeroSoul: I guess many of mplayer's codecs are win32 "ports"
<WooD> any of you guys use skype on Ubuntu
<Jas-Nix> so I'm curious why they aren't showing up under apt-cache search mplayer
<ubuntubob> I got skype
<mumblesmac> going to have a coffie
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Did I do something wrong?
<VaxNam> I'ma real noob sometimes.
<ashb_008> how do get mp3 support
<sureshot> ok all does anyone know a url or wiki to show a person how to install aiglx
<WooD> ubuntubob: do you use any adapter to be able to use your normal PSTN Phone on skype ?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: Go into the boot options and see if you can find how to manually enter the screen ress. It might look something like boot: 800X600
<Jas-Nix> sureshot: yes
<zoidi79> Jas-Nix: you do have multiverse activated in sources.list, right?
<sureshot> may i have it
<sureshot> please
<sureshot> jas_nix please
<Jas-Nix> zoidi79: yes it's uncommented
<Jas-Nix> sureshot: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<Jas-Nix> zoidi79: and I ran an apt-get update
<ashb_008> how do get mp3 support
<ubuntubob> wood:I use a headset
<tonyyarusso> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eracc> Heh, I cannot understand why 'mc' is not installed by default on *buntu systems. :-p
<sureshot> thanks man you are a gentleman and a scolar
<theBeno> How can I enable SSH on my ubuntu server install?
<ivoks> theBeno: apt-get install ssh
<Jas-Nix> sureshot: lol uh.. thanx
<WooD> ubuntubob: ok i'M trying to find something compatible with Ubuntu and my PSTN Phone
<ivoks> eracc: no room on one CD
<theBeno> ivoks, isn't it already installed?
<aeroSoul> theBeno: server?
<ivoks> theBeno: no
<ashb_008> i dont understand that can some1 please help me
<aeroSoul> ssh server?
<zoidi79> WooD: i don't think there is such a thing
<tonyyarusso> theBeno: install openssh-server
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: Nope :\
<theBeno> aeroSoul, I just want to connect to my server.
<aeroSoul> ssh is installed by default in ubuntu-server... just not the server
<Zoohouse> ekk
<WooD> ho... I have Call Center from Vosky that's work Perfect in Windows  but not yet compatible with linux
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: give me a min and ill try it.
<eracc> ivoks, I understand that one CD can only hold so much. But no 'mc' in the default is crippling to me since I have been relying on mc at the CLI for years. :-P
<VaxNam> This makes me want to bash my head
<VaxNam> up against this wall
<sara> sara_8_betica@hotmail.com
<ivoks> eracc: you don't even get vim on edgy
<theBeno> if I install ssh will I be able to connect to it via ssh?  or do I have to install openssh-server?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: stay here, i am going to look for a live cd and reboot my pc. don't go and don't change your nickname ;)
<codecaine> when I install apache and try to runa  php file
<ivoks> theBeno: ssh will install server
<aeroSoul> theBeno: you have to install the server
<codecaine> it ask me to download it in the browser why
<codecaine> I install php5 and mysql
<theBeno> ivoks, thanks.
<ivoks> codecaine: you didn't install php
<VaxNam> Zoohous: Allright :D
<eracc> Oh great, ivoks, unless I have net access I have no file manager at the CLI /and/ no editor.
* eracc shudders :-)
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: and defiantly don't smash your head, you are going to need it for the following steps :D
<VaxNam> Allright haha
<codecaine> invoks: php5 installed
<ivoks> eracc: bash is file manager; you have vim-tiny
<codecaine> libapache2-mod-php5
<codecaine> andy that
<codecaine> and that
<zoidi79> WooD: eh, didn't know there was such a box
<eracc> ivoks, IMO bash is a rather poor file management application. Great for starting a file manager though. ;-)
<ivoks> codecaine: try reinstalling php5
<WooD> zoidi79: yeah it is so beautiful .. no more long distance anymore
<RetLaw> Hi Folks, Is port 22 (SCP) per default active on a Ubuntu 6.06 server ?
<ivoks> RetLaw: no
<ivoks> ubuntu has no-open-ports policy
<RetLaw> ivoks: : how do ?
<ivoks> this includes UDP and TCP with exception to dhcp client
<zoidi79> WooD: oh, i thought the box did skype, but it just uses you phone as i/o for your pc
<mumblesmac> nope nothing
<ivoks> RetLaw: i didn't understand your question
<theBeno> ivoks, Can I copy files to and from the ssh server with putty?  or do I need to use some sort of scp client?
<aeroSoul> will a k7 kernel run on amd64 cpus? or do i have to recompile it?
<RetLaw> I need to transfer a file for installation
<collier> How Do I close port 5590 On my PC?
<collier> How Do I close port 5590 On my PC?
<ivoks> theBeno: i don't know; i don't use windows
<theBeno> ivoks, alright.  Thanks.
<codecaine> still ask me to download it invoks :(
<aeroSoul> theBeno: you need an scp client
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: if the cd used to boot when you first installed ubuntu and it does not boot now, it might be damaged - perhaps you can download the iso image and burn it again, then try again
<eracc> theBeno, you need scp
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window <== can anyone help here?
<codecaine> the weird thing I have to run apache2 from /usr/sbin/apache2
<mumblesmac> I bunrt a new install cd
<RetLaw> ivoks: :sorry, how can I make it active on a cmd-line server. I need to transfer a file for installation
<codecaine> I tried restart /etc/init.d/apache2
<codecaine> doesn't show any status on it though
<ivoks> RetLaw: you need to install it; sudo apt-get install ssh
<aeroSoul> doesnt ssh only install the ssh client?
<RetLaw> ivoks thanks, i'll give it a try
<ivoks> aeroSoul: no
<ivoks> aeroSoul: ssh client comes by default
<zer0moon> is there a way to make gnome terminal display proper ANSI characters? it displays the wrong characters when i use bitchx
<ivoks> codecaine: it's hard to diagnosse the problem :/
<aeroSoul> Depends: openssh-client, openssh-server
<aeroSoul> i c.. it installs server and client at once
<codecaine> :/
<ivoks> if the client isn't installed allready, which it is
<ivoks> codecaine: installing php5 package should do the trick
<aeroSoul> will a k7 kernel run on amd64 cpus? or do i have to recompile it?
<ubuntu_> hola
<ivoks> codecaine: maybe you messed with configuration files of apache
<codecaine> its installed
<codecaine> I didn't edit it invoks
<zoidi79> mumblesmac: try the exact same cd you used to install it
<ivoks> aeroSoul: use -686 on amd64, if you are using 32bit version of ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> when i am ssh'd into another computer, how do i copy a file from the computer i am currently at (i.e i want to copy a file onto a machine that i have ssh access to) - what command do i use?
<aeroSoul> ivoks: thanks
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: ok, I didn't't find a Ubuntu live but I did find a Kubuntu Live CD and it should be the same
<ivoks> codecaine: give me a seconds
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with my bluetooth phone, when I try to enter the pin, it tells me its wrong, ive followed every guide on google - any suggestions?
<codecaine> k
<VaxNam> Allright Zoohouse, can we talk in PM, it would be much easyer?
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: ok
<VladimirBG> need some help getting my pppoe adsl modem to work
<man_id_unknown> A program keeps returning the error " cannot find -lgtk-x11-2.0" How do I obtain this library?
<stojance> How to rename files trough terminal
<stojance> directories
<GaiaX11> How do I know if my processor chip is 32 our 64?
<zoidi79> Lunar_Lamp: try scp
<GaiaX11> Which is the command to find it?
<Lunar_Lamp> zoidberg - how does that work?
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jp> \notice stojance stojance: use mv
<stojance> ok
<zoidi79> Lunar_Lamp: scp localfile remotehost:
<codecaine> stojance: mv filename newfilename
<meheren> how can i play .aiff files?
<VaxNam> Zoohouse: did you recieve the messages?
<man_id_unknown> gtk-x11-2.0 is missing. How do I obtain it?
<VladimirBG> can anyone help with my us robotics sureconnect adsl modem?
<mumblesmac> sodit
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: ...no... but I sent you a message too...
<Zoohouse> weird
<mumblesmac> im goign ot boot back into windows and aly some gmaes
<zoidi79> Lunar_Lamp: to be exact: scp localfile remotehost:remotepath
<VaxNam> Very
<VaxNam> I guess we have to talk in here Zoohouse.
<Zoohouse> VaxNam: go to #zoohouse
<VladimirBG> anyone?
<jp> meheren: you can use SoX to convert your AIFF file to mp3 or wav
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul:   Mine is: cpu family   : 6       model:4
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: So. Can I conclude that it is 64?
<theBeno> Oh, does anyone know how to change the login message for ubuntu server?
<jp> meheren: there's also a plug-in for xmms called 'XMMS AudioFile' that can read aiff files
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: And the best linux to install is 64 bits? Am I wrong?
<ivoks> you are
<ivoks> :)
<codecaine> :p
<theBeno> ivoks, Do you know how to change the login message for ubuntu server?
<ivoks> theBeno: /etc/motd
<man_id_unknown> I need help with GTK
<theBeno> ivoks, Thanks! :)
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: 64bit is no good idea to install =)
<aeroSoul> imo
<VladimirBG> I've got adsl model that connects trough ethernet, but requires login and pass to connect to my ISP, under fedora I used xDSL template in NETWORKING, how do I do it in Ubuntu?
<eracc> aeroSoul, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25512/ <- comparison of file seraching inside packages from what I know how to do right now.
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: Why not?
<eracc> *searching
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown: wassup with gtk?
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: because opera doesnt run on it... :P
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown:just been having a lot of fun with it myself
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: and so are some other progs i think
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: Ha! I'm using FreeBASIC. It says I'm missing "lgtk-x11-2.0"
<GaiaX11> So. What for?
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: So. What for?
<botxj> BSD = BS
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: 64 bits?
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown:to begin with I would do apt-get install gtk*
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: Yes, let me try that...
<stojance> glejte go ova: http://kajgana.com/more.php?id=345&tema=7
<acidjazz> why doesnt ubuntu run /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc when ppl login like every other linux dist does? and what does it run?
<ubuntubob> then apt-get build-dep gtk
<aeroSoul> eracc: dont know if apt-cache can do this...
<jenda> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jenda> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<RedRose> anyone know what is up with webmin in edgy?
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: It wouldn't install. I may have to restart.
<VladimirBG> I've got adsl model that connects trough ethernet, but requires login and pass to connect to my ISP, under fedora I used xDSL template in NETWORKING, how do I do it in Ubuntu?
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: [GaiaX11]  aeroSoul: Mine is: cpu family : 6 model:4 <- i dont htink that this means its 64bit =)
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown:whats the error?
<eracc> aeroSoul, ouch. I am really used to 'urpmf <filename>' helping me find missing development packages. I hate losing that functionality by moving to *buntu. :-(
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: whats the model name?
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: dpkg interrupted...
<mettallicat> hey ...
<mettallicat> i need help
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown:I doubt restart would change that
<aeroSoul> eracc: the file lists of installed packages is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list... you could use grep... dont know about uninstalled packages
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: I see. How can I fix this?
<ubuntubob> man_id_unknown:habe you run the config?
<bLaZeD> man_id_unknown, run that command
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: that's a 32bit cpu
<eracc> aeroSoul, yeah, but stuff that is not installed is where I need to search. ;-)
<mettallicat> i cant open urls by xchat .. i need to have Firefox open to be able to open url's ... other way it wont open a new
<bLaZeD> man_id_unknown, it *should* fix your prob
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: cpu family      : 6
<man_id_unknown> blazed: yes, let me try that...
<eracc> aeroSoul, if a ./configure tells me a file is missing then the package is unlikely to be installed.
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: model           : 4
<Avagant|Sleep> i have a problem.
<Avagant|Sleep> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: ????!!!
<ucordes> is there a source where i can obtain logfiles of this channel??
<mettallicat> i cant open urls by xchat .. i need to have Firefox open to be able to open url's ... other way it wont open a new can someone help me .. i'm on edgy
<buzzy> hello!
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: athlon = 32bit
<Avagant|Sleep> i keep getting an error message "sudo: must be setuid root"
<bLaZeD> mettallicat, try #xchat
<man_id_unknown> ubuntubob: It's seems to be working.
<VladimirBG> I've got adsl model that connects trough ethernet, but requires login and pass to connect to my ISP, under fedora I used xDSL template in NETWORKING, how do I do it in Ubuntu?
<Avagant|Sleep> whenever i try into sudo bash or whatever it keeps telling me "sudo: must be setuid root"
<S0me1> Hi all
<S0me1> i have problem with WEP
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: cat /proc/cpuinfo does not tell me anything about that
<Avagant|Sleep> Anybody?
<Avagant|Sleep> !help
<buzzy> i'm desperate! when i boot my ubuntu it says :Uncompressing linux...OK. booting the kernel... then it appears a black screen and nothing else: how can i restore my ubuntu?? (i have this problem since i have installed, maybe wrongly, nvidia drivers)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: if it is 32 or 64. How do I know for sure?
<segfault> Avagant|Sleep, try reinstalling sudo
<S0me1> before 5 days it was working fine, but now it dose not ... Any advice plz?
<aeroSoul> eracc: usually with apt-cache search you will find files related to the missing file... download the ones with -dev at the end... shoudl be enough =)
<Avagant|Sleep> is that the problem?
<ivoks> who needs help with php?
<Avagant|Sleep> cause it says "sudo: must be setuid root" whenever i type sudo bash into the terminal
<buzzy> i'm desperate! when i boot my ubuntu it says :Uncompressing linux...OK. booting the kernel... then it appears a black screen and nothing else: how can i restore my ubuntu?? (i have this problem since i have installed, maybe wrongly, nvidia drivers)
<jp> Avagant|Sleep: I haven't had this error before, but did you try googling for the error message? The first hit I get is a FAQ that describes how to fix this.
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: [GaiaX11]  aeroSoul: model name : AMD Athlon(tm) Processor <- i know that athlon is a 32bit cpu because i have one myself =)
<zoidi79> eracc: if apt-cache doesn't help, use packages.ubuntu.com - you can search for filenames in packages there
<ivoks> codecaine: here?
<VladimirBG> !search adsl
<ubotu> Found: adsl,pppoe,dsl
<y34zhang> hi
<eracc> zoidi79, ok, thanks.
<codecaine> yes
<Samuel> #ubuntu-it
<bLaZeD> buzzy, during boot hit ctrl alt f1 to drop u at cli...once there edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use a generic driver(i have nvidia and if i nneed a generic driver i use "vesa") then try to goto the gui
<kalisto> whats the prog called to auto download codecs? its for debian and ubuntu?
<ivoks> codecaine: go to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<sureshot> ok all question if i changed my driver in my xorg.conf file from fgrlx to radeon did i change the driver to radeon
<codecaine> ok there
<segfault> buzzy, sounds like u have an issue starting x, reboot into single user mode, and then edit ur xorg.conf file to use nv instead of nvidia
<jp> buzzy: if you're using lilo, then you must run lilo before rebooting every time you change the kernel (installing graphics drivers counts as a change)
<VladimirBG> !info pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe: PPP over Ethernet driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ivoks> codecaine: there should be php5.* files, but in your case they aren't
<jp> (and what blazed said)
<WooD> zoidi79: it does both .. For skype and Also for PSTN normal phone
<codecaine> there not
<ivoks> codecaine: do sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php5.* .
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: sorry i was wrong.. there ARE athlon 64bit... but it does say 64bit in the model name
<ivoks> codecaine: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ivoks> codecaine: it should work now
<Flight> how do u make synamptic retrieve new files in repositories ?
<Avagant|Sleep> but it says i need to run it as root and i can't because sudo bash is the command i use to get into root!
<acidjazz> why doesnt ubuntu run /etc/profile or /etc/bashrc when ppl login like every other linux dist does? and what does it run? /etc/ubunturc? wtf?
<zoidi79> WooD: yeah, but the box doesn't actually do the skype protocoll - if it did, it wouldn't need a pc with skype installed...
<sureshot> ok all question if i changed my driver in my xorg.conf file from fgrlx to radeon did i change the driver to radeon
<jp> Avagant: you can also use su - to become root
<bLaZeD> sureshot, yes but u need to restart x
<matt8806suomi> mounting iso files?
<ivoks> acidjazz: /etc/bash.bashrc
<Flight> how do u make synamptic retrieve update his known files in repositories ?
<flo-_-> nvidia-glx-dev pakage in the dapper repository are the same with the latest nvidia drivers?
<ucordes> sureshot: i don't get your question.
<acidjazz> ivoks; tried that, doesnt run it
<bLaZeD> sureshot, if u did that then do ctrl alt backspace
<ivoks> acidjazz: it does, belive me
<codecaine> didn't work :/
<bluefox83> Flight, select the package you want, click the little box beside it, and select the option to install, then click the apply button
<acidjazz> ivoks; i got a PS1= in there that never does run
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: And where can I see that mine is 32 bits? I mean using a command like or the like?
<jp> sureshot: yes, after you restart X
<acidjazz> ivoks; so it doesnt.
<sureshot> blazed i did relogin is that restaring x
<kalisto> whats the little program called for ubuntu that lets you select what codecs one wants to install?
<buzzy> how can i edit files in linux from windows?
<bLaZeD> did u select restart x from the login menu?
<ivoks> codecaine: shutdown your browser and reopen it
<ucordes> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x quick
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: when you type cat /proc/cpuinfo on a 64bit amd machine,it will say 64bit in the model name... ona 32bit machine it doesnt... :P
<VladimirBG> !info adsl
<ubotu> Package adsl does not exist in any distro I know
<bluefox83> buzzy, ssh in?
<Phoul> hey
<VladimirBG> !search adsl
<ubotu> Found: adsl,pppoe,dsl
<Phoul> anyone got the gpg for opera
<sureshot> ok if loged out and whent to the login screen again did that restart x
<matt8806suomi> help: i need to mount an iso file!
<jp> buzzy: out of the box, you can't.
<WooD> zoidi79: your right .. do you any box that do this ?
<ivoks> acidjazz: add echo "test" in it and you'll see it runs
<ucordes> p2p2poveretherneeet
<zoidi79> buzzy: you need an editor for a file you created with some windows app?
<jp> sureshot: yes
<acidjazz> ivoks: then why doesnt the PS1= work in it?
<sureshot> if not i will do the ctl alt backspace and do it again
<bLaZeD> sureshot, no...do ctrl alt delet...loging out of your desktop does NOT restart x
<ivoks> acidjazz: did you export it?
<tiede> hi. how do you lock a toolbar to a side of the screen so it is not "draggable?"
<codecaine> still getting the same thing
<GaiaX11> buzzy: I thing that the name of the program is: explorefs. And you install it in the Win
<buzzy> people i m in windows and  i need to edit a file that is in linux partition
<bLaZeD> sureshot, ctrl alt backspace
<sureshot> thanks jp i am a noobie at this but i am learning i love this os
<acidjazz> ivoks: you dont need to in rc's
<buzzy> GaiaX11 it cant edit files
<acidjazz> ivoks: but i have before, i konw it works..
<acidjazz> ivoks: ive used it for years in all my other installs
<codecaine> maybe I need to reboot my pc
<hollaback> can u use a xbox 360 controller on ubuntu
<ivoks> codecaine: are you sure you have php5* files in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<zoidi79> WooD: i'm don't know any - cisco has a new wlan phone that does skype on its own
<codecaine> yes
<aeroSoul> buzzy: there is a ext2 filesystem driver for windows...
<codecaine> I did a ls
<tiede> I want to make it so that someone cannot drag the bottom tolbar of my PC across the screen. How do I do that?
<Flight> how do u make synamptic update his list of known files from repositories ?
<aeroSoul> buzzy: google for it
<codecaine> php5.conf and php5.load
<ivoks> acidjazz: you know you have .bashrc?
<WooD> zoidi79: ok ill check that now
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: You mean that if in the model does not say 64 and 32 is omitted it means that it is 32?
<ivoks> acidjazz: it overrides settings in /etc/bash.bashrc
<bluefox83> Flight, select "Reload"
<acidjazz> ivoks; dood i want this to run for every user
<buzzy> aeroSoul what is its name?
<acidjazz> ivoks; no .bashrc
<Flight> bluefox83 and it will download infos about files in repositories ?
<ivoks> acidjazz: dud, you have it nad it overrides what you set up in bash.bashrc
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: kinda... i say when the model name doesnt have 64bit in it, it's no 64bit amd cpu =))
<acidjazz> ivoks; i rm'ed it a while ago
<aeroSoul> buzzy: dont know... i only know that it exists
<acidjazz> ivoks; if i add a new user are they gonna get that gay .bashrc ?
<ivoks> acidjazz: yes
<codecaine> maybe I should install apache
<ivoks> acidjazz: remove it frome /etc/skel
<acidjazz> ivoks; wheres that come from
<acidjazz> ok
<acidjazz> tnx
<codecaine> apace thats not the second version
<bluefox83> Flight, it will download a list of packages in the repositories and info about the packages
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: which is best? Intel or Amd?
<WooD> zoidi79: do you know what is the name or model of that cisco box ?
<ivoks> codecaine: hm... wait a second
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: amd64 bit is nice...
<ivoks> codecaine: it should work, there's nothing else that you should do
<ivoks> codecaine: it offers you download?
<aeroSoul> because of its power saving modes for example.... isnt as power hungry as intel cpus afaik
<zoidi79> WooD: it's not a box - it's a phone - probably doesn't do PSTN - name is cit200
<codecaine> yea
<codecaine> the php file
<WooD> ho I know that phone.. your right it does but not the PSTN Phone...
<ivoks> is that public server?
<codecaine> when I do /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ivoks> or in local network
<codecaine> doesn't show any status
<Jaak_> can anyone redirect me to documentation on how to get my laptop to switch (properly) between vga out and his own screen, right now it just clones it, but i need it to switch, and use other res...
<ivoks> codecaine: it doesn't do anything?
<GaiaX11> aeroSoul: but expensive.
<codecaine> nope
<ivoks> codecaine: what about /etc/init.d/apache restart?
<aeroSoul> GaiaX11: there amd64 3200 cpus for 66 here... not too expensive imo
<codecaine> thats not install
<codecaine> ed
<ivoks> hm...
<codecaine> doesn't exist there
<codecaine> should I install that?
<jp> Jaak_: sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but did you check www.linux-laptop.net? It has a lot of laptop-specific information
<ivoks> codecaine: what's in /etc/default/apache2?
<Jaak_> jp, thanks
<jp> Jaak_: I believe that what you're trying to do is dependent on your graphics driver. I suggest you start there, or maybe grep your X configuration file for 'mirror' or some such... good luck!
<ivoks> codecaine: it should be NO_START=0
<TuOki^> I have very noob problem: In some reason i can't get my java classpath working . I have set in .bashrc-file command: export CLASSPATH=$CLASSPATH:/pathtomyjarfile/file.jar
<codecaine> thats not a direcotry
<codecaine> but I see apache2 file there
<ivoks> codecaine: that's file
<codecaine> it says 1
<codecaine> in the file
<TuOki^> but java doesn't find those jar files
<ivoks> eh... it should be 0
<jp> Tu0ki: after you open a new terminal, if you `echo $CLASSPATH`, do you see what you want or just the default classpath?
<TuOki^> jes
<TuOki^> yes
<ivoks> codecaine: change to 0 and restart apache
<codecaine> ok did it
<TuOki^> i see all what those jars
<Locke2> k im installing 6.06 on a dell optiplex gx110, right now it's giving Buffer I/O errors on hdc, should i let it continue, or stop and swap HDs?
<ivoks> Locke2: that disk will probably die soon :)
<jp> Tu0Ki: if you see the right thing there, then the problem is either that whatever starts Java overrides your CLASSPATH (unlikely), there's a typo in the path, or that jar file is not what the java program was really looking for... I can't think of any other reason
<codecaine> I saw a status this time
<codecaine> but when I went to the php page
<codecaine> it asked to download it again
<ivoks> codecaine: firefox?
<aeroSoul> Locke2: hdc is the cdrom isnt it?
<codecaine> swiftfox
<codecaine> firefox
<ivoks> codecaine: do shift+ctrl+r
<Locke2> aeroSoul- you know, i guess it might be
<jp> Tu0Ki: you can try investigating the first option by doing `which java` to find which java you're using (it's most likely going to be a script) and then check what that script does
<Locke2> weird
<aeroSoul> Locke2: how many hds in that machine?
<Locke2> the disc i burned checked out fine last night
<Locke2> just one
<codecaine> did that
<RedGhost> Hey guys, where can I get one of those powered by Ubuntu Linux stickers for my laptop?
<Locke2> its a standard pos
<codecaine> same thing
<aeroSoul> Locke2: hdc is most probably the cdrom...
<Locke2> yeah
<Locke2> i guess i should swap drives then
<ivoks> codecaine: open terminal and enter 'w3m http://path to your page'
<aeroSoul> worth a try
<TuOki^> i use java-1.5.0_06
<ivoks> TuOki^: you could've just installed it from repos
<TuOki^> if i define same path to using -cp option i manage to java find needed jars
<codecaine> I see it
<codecaine> in it
<codecaine> :)
<Wiseguy> only gcj comes in the repos though
<codecaine> maybe its firefox
<TuOki^> but example java -cp $CLASSPATH  stuf  doesn't work
<jp> Tu0Ki: if you do: "   file `which java`  ", does it tell you it's a shell script?
<Jaak_> there is linux distro for pda?
<Jaak_> cool
<codecaine> :/
<ivoks> codecaine: then it's a firefox problem :)
<Avagant|Sleep> still having sudo problems here.
<TuOki^> which java ->  /usr/bin/java
<ivoks> codecaine: just restart firefox
<buzzy> i'm desperate! when i boot my ubuntu it says :Uncompressing linux...OK. booting the kernel... then it appears a black screen and nothing else: how can i restore my ubuntu?? (i have this problem since i have installed, maybe wrongly, nvidia drivers) here it is my syslog: http://rafb.net/paste/results/e6od8S81.html
<codecaine> I did maybe come config file in it
<Locke2> K cdrom swapped
<jp> Tu0Ki: wait... $CLASSPATH contains the exact same thing that what you typed by hand, and java -cp <type by hand> works and java -cp $CLASSPATH doesn't work? Really?
<ivoks> codecaine: it's cache
<TuOki^> yes
<Locke2> this one seems to be sounding better
<ivoks> codecaine: try same page, but with / or without / in the end
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: what problems?
<codecaine> I cleared the cache
<codecaine> works now
<jp> buzzy: I remember that to recover from that I booted from my Ubuntu CD... then I had to do something with lilo but don't remember what (hopefully someone else here can help?)
<codecaine> thanks ivoks!
<ivoks> codecaine: np
<buzzy> jp thanks
<micael71> how do i see my ip on ubuntu 6
<jp> Tu0Ki: does " echo $CLASSPATH " display *exactly* the same thing as what you typed by hand?
<ivoks> micael71: ifconfig
<buzzy> people can i recover my ubunut from installation cd?
<ivoks> buzzy: depends on what's broken
<codecaine> by the way what does this do
<codecaine> sudo ln -s ../mods-available/php5.* .
<ivoks> codecaine: it enables php5 in apache (ln is command for links, -s for creating symbolic link)
<TuOki^> not excatly it includes more jar packages
<codecaine> oh ok
<codecaine> ty
<ivoks> codecaine: available modules for apache are in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<ivoks> codecaine: to enable it, you have to create simple file link in mods-enabled
<Jaak_> anyone think i could run ubuntu on my pda?
<micael71> ivoks thanks
<bluefox83> possibly
<codecaine> ah
<TuOki^> i will provide you pastes at pastebin (moment)
<kupesoft> Over an ssh session (with bash), I started a daemon that first forked, the parent returned, the child setsid()'d, then forked and the child-parent returned.  The child-child runs effectively as a daemon but when I quit the ssh session, my terminal window hangs.  What's up?
<silent_scream> how can i add some extra fonts in xine? i.e. arial and arial black?
<Jof> hi
<ivoks> Jaak_: if your PDA has i386/amd64/sparc/ppc processor, then maybe :)
<grub_booter> kupesoft: try nohup on the forked process - dunno if it'll help or not though...
<Jof> i have a problem with opening irc links in firefox with xchat
<buzzy> ivoks donno
<buzzy> !!
<Jof> Xchat opens when i klick on the link, but it does not connect to the server and chan
<ivoks> buzzy: well, what doesn't work?
<kupesoft> nohup?
<ivoks> :( i don't use xchat
<buzzy> i'm desperate! when i boot my ubuntu it says :Uncompressing linux...OK. booting the kernel... then it appears a black screen and nothing else: how can i restore my ubuntu?? (i have this problem since i have installed, maybe wrongly, nvidia drivers) here it is my syslog: http://rafb.net/paste/results/e6od8S81.html
<buzzy> ivoks
<jp> Tu0Ki: if the two are different, then I suspect that may be the source of the problem.
<buzzy> read above
<buzzy> :)
<grub_booter> kupesoft: try man nohup
<birdfish> Is the version of of apache2 installed with the LAMP configuration ssl enabled?
<likewhoa54> I'm trying to install krb5-user and it keeps complaining about libkrb53 and libkadm55 not being installed/incorrect version....both are installed and of the correct versions 1.4.3-5 and it's saying "depends: = 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<likewhoa54> can anyone help get past this issue?
<Jof> so what do you use ivoks
<ivoks> buzzy: when grub says "Press Esc...bla...bla...bla", hit Esc
<Jof> i think xchat is the best irc client
<buzzy> then?
<Jof> except mirc..
<buzzy> ivoks?
<bluefox83> mirc is limited
<ivoks> buzzy: then hit 'e' and move, on the next menu, to kernel .... and hit 'e' again
<ivoks> buzzy: delete splash and quiet and hit enter
<buzzy> so ivoks?
<ivoks> buzzy: then hit 'b'
<buzzy> remaining "ro" ??
<ivoks> buzzy: right
<bluefox83> you can only use the mirc internal scripting language with it, in xchat you are free to use any scripting language so long as there's a plugin for it
<Jof> does nobody else have the problem with opening irc links in xchat?
<TuOki^> sorry i have to go
<bluefox83> irc links?
<ivoks> buzzy: this will help in identifying problem
<Jof> in firefox
<bluefox83> Jof, you're using edgy right?
<Jof> yes
<Jof> with breezy
<Jof> i didn't have the problem
<bluefox83> what O.o
<collier> Hello, Can Someone help me with networking?
<bluefox83> oh
<buzzy> so i hit ESC, e till to kernel, e and delete quiet splash?
<collier> How do I setup my router?
<bluefox83> yeah, see edgy is the unstable stuff, it is still in testing
<jp> Tu0Ki: if have to go; I'll be back later, ping me if you're still there and still need help
<p0w4h> Hello. i have firefox and can't see words in Macromedia Flash player ?
<Jof> i think thats the xchat-gnome
<buzzy> ivoks right?
<ivoks> buzzy: yes
<Jof> its very crappy
<buzzy> ok
<bluefox83> Jof, ditch xchat-gnome and install regular ol xchat
<froud> what command replaces update-modules if it is obsolete?
<bluefox83> xchat-gnome blows
<Jof> i did that already
<Locke2> alright got live up and its formatting hda now
<Jof> but i think its not completely removed
<collier> How do I setup my router?
<Jof> because the regular xchat has the same preferences as i had with xchat-gnome
<bluefox83> collier, you might try googling your router. this is not a router help channel
<andy101> collier: thats a very vague question, hence why noone answered
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window <== can anyone help here?
<collier> k
<bluefox83> Jof, that's true, so poke around in your url handlers and see if it's set to use firefox
<frojnd> what can I do to open link which include streaming: Firefox doesn't know how to open this adress, becouse the protocol (mms) isn't associated with any program
<Jaak_> what kind of processor is this : CPU Intel PXA270
<Jof> bluefox83, can i qry you?
<andy101> collier:  some routers you type their IP into web browser and use a web control panel (i used to have a belkin wifi)
<dnel> Hi, when I try to configure my wlan connection, my computer will hang. I have used two usb wlan cards with different chipsets and both do the same. Can anyone direct me where to start diagnosing the cause?
<brosnan> Jof: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol
<bluefox83> Jof, sure
<andy101> frojnd: that mozillazine link was probably ment for you (though addressed to jof)
<ivoks> that's it for today... take care
<ivoks> bye
<Jof> oh
<Jof> i have to register for priv. massages :)
<birdfish> Anyone know if apache2 comes with ssl support?
<Jof> bluefox83, do you have also drapper installed?
<bluefox83> O.o
<silent_scream> how can i add some extra fonts in xine for the subs? i.e. arial and arial black?
<holoton2> I'm looking to get a PCMCIA firewire card for my *buntu laptop; Anything I should be weary of, ie hardware support? Any specific reccomendations?
<ubuntubob> hjjj
<habeeb> For yet another time in my life, I did something extremely smart. I added the spacebar as the keyboard shortcut to something, accidentaly. I then removed it using the Backspace" but now, I cant use the spacebar :/
<habeeb> How can I restore the default keyboard shortcuts? :(
<tonyyarusso> holoton2: http://www.linux1394.org/ has a compatibility list.
<holoton2> I'm looking to get a PCMCIA firewire card for my *buntu laptop; Anything I should be weary of, ie hardware support? Any specific reccomendations?
<holoton2> nice, thanks tonny
<holoton2> exactly what I was looking for!
<shwag> What is generally better?  PCL6  or PostScript3
* UbunTUX is back.
<cpl-tnt44> need help with a wireless pcmcia card on ubuntu 6 plz
<tonyyarusso> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jdrake> Would anyone happen to know if a graphite based lubricant would be safe to use on the hinges of a laptop screen?
<tonyyarusso> cpl-tnt44: Start there if you haven't already ^^
<silent_scream> how can i add some extra fonts in xine for the subs? i.e. arial and arial black?
<zoidi79>  shwag: i don't think one is generally better than the other - if i had to choose, i'd take postscript, as just about every os speaks ps
<cpl-tnt44> thanks tonyyarusso ..
<Frem> Hey, I need to install Xubuntu on this oldish pIII, but all I have is the normal Ubuntu liveCD, and the CD rom for this machine is really, really slow. Is there a way to active the old text installer on the normal Ubuntu livedisk w/ out going through all the slow graphical bootup?
<ubuntubob> Anyone know a good program for burning an iso?
<bluefox83> wtf, mozilla now opens a terminal window when i tell it to open a url in a browser...wtf
<habeeb> ubuntubob: cdrecord? <:
<aeroSoul> Frem: you could download the ubuntu-server cd image
<jdrake> ubuntubob: k3b is good I find
<aeroSoul> Frem: after installation you'd have to type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop i think
<ifrozen> hali
<aeroSoul> xubuntu-desktop
<bluefox83> er, xchat opens a terminal window instead of a browser..hwo the heck do i fix that?
<bluefox83> *how
<Frem> aeroSoul: this would mean downloading like 600mb, about the same as the iso.
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntubob, gnomebaker
<cpl-tnt44> where can i find a working driver for my pcmcia wireless card ?
<aeroSoul> Frem: i dont think it's 600mb... 200mb maybe
<Admiral_Chicago> cpl-tnt44, did you try ndiswrapper?
<Frem> aeroSoul: so why is the ISO 700mb?
<ubuntubob> runing kde
<cpl-tnt44> i havent tried anything ...
<cpl-tnt44> im new to linux i just connected the pcmcia card and it didnt showed on the network setting so ... i guess i need a driver according to the guide
<jmantra_> Hi I restarted my machine after running automatix and GNOME-panel crashed on me anybody have any ideas of what might have gone wrong?
<Frem> aeroSoul: The xubuntu ISO is like 700mb. The server ISO is 400mb and the xubuntu-desktop packages are 200mb. I save little, if any, bandwith by doing what you suggested.
<Nookie^> jmantra_ uninstall automatix and install easyubuntu... i had big problems also with automatix
<cpl-tnt44> anyone help ?
<aeroSoul> Frem: you wanted a installer without desktop right? thats ubuntu-server
<jmantra_> anybody know how i can reinstall gnome?
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntubob, then use k3b
<Frem> aeroSoul: I want an installer that does not boot gnome from a cd in an 8x cdrom drive.
<Admiral_Chicago> also #kubuntu exists for KDE systems
<bluefox83> how do i tell xchat what browser to use when i click "Open link in Browser"?
<iratsu> what package creates /etc/network/interfaces?
<Frem> aeroSoul: I also want to use the Ubuntu CDs I already have and not waste a third of my monthly bandwith allocation getting more.
<aeroSoul> you could use that debian netinstall floppy disk -> ubuntu install hack that was mentioned here before =)
<almimoni>  hi every body, i want php editor for linux
<jdrake> I changed my hostname in /etc/hostname, but now sudo doesn't work because it says it can't resolve it. Any ideas on how to fix this without reverting the /etc/hostname?
<xenoNfluX> almimoni, php editor?
<jp> almioni: if you already use emacs, there's a PHP mode for emacs
<almimoni> yes
<xenoNfluX> almimoni, what he said, emacs....or you could try Aptana
<bobmcbob> Where is the latest XGL tutorial? Im failing to find it on the forums :S
<almimoni> what is better?
<aeroSoul> jdrake: modify /etc/hosts maybe
<xenoNfluX> Aptana is more in-depth.... code assist, browser compatibility checks, etc
<jp> almioni: if you're not already using emacs, you could try jedit with the PHPParser plugin
<jdrake> perfect, thank you
<kyja> whats that cleanup command ? I thought it was sudo cleanup but I guess I am wrong
<jp> ^ or Aptana
<jp> kyja: what are you trying to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> kyja, autoclean
<kyja> ah
<Avagant|Sleep> so this sudo problem i'm having.
<cpl-tnt44> im fresh to ubuntu can some 1 plz tell me how to install ndiswrapper on a computer with no internet connection ?
<almimoni> thx
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-get autoclean
<Avagant|Sleep> i can't even log into sudo to change sudo, does this mean i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<kyja> sweet
<jp> Avagant: did you try "chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo" ?
<Avagant|Sleep> sire dod
<Avagant|Sleep> sure did i mean
<Avagant|Sleep> must be setuid root
<kyja> jp, yeah think Admiral_Chicago gave me great info. just to make sure all things are fixed up clean and smooth.
<Avagant|Sleep> it would really suck if i have to reinstall considering i just got everything exactly the way i want it.
<fredrik> can anyone tell me what i am missing in the setup, if my wireless card has been recogniced in the connection properties but there are no signal at all
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jp> Avagant: are you talking to me? Is it me you call "dod" ?
<ubuntubob> fredrik: I had a problem like that in windows
<ubuntubob> the hardare was fucked
<Avagant|Sleep> no i just typed that wrong, sorry jp.
<Jack_Sparrow> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Admiral_Chicago> !language > ubuntubob
<Avagant|Sleep> but yah so there's nothing i can do now?
<ubuntubob> I think it means the aeriel is buggered
<ubuntubob> sorry
<Avagant|Sleep> i spent way too long doing all this crap and now i have to reinstall.
<Avagant|Sleep> ....i'm seriously going to lose it.
<spanky_> Are there any odities in the setup for job control with a remote session of Ubuntu? I have a machine which I SSH to and am unable to perform jobs in the background with this machine.  Is there a setting that needs changing to use job control properly for remote sessions?
<jp> Avagant: you can become root by typing "su -", as I told you a while ago. Did you try that?
<Avagant|Sleep> that doesn't work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Avagant|Sleep: Backups are really simple to do...
<Avagant|Sleep> i put in the password and it says not authenticated or something.
<Avagant|Sleep> with su it would be my password right?
<jp> Avagant: if you're talking to me you really need to prefix what you say with "jp:"
<Avagant|Sleep> sorry jp
<jp> Avagant: you need to type in the root password
<jp> Avagant: when su asks you for it
<Avagant|Sleep> jp: isn't it bash?
<cpl-tnt44> eerrrr can some 1 guide me through installing wireless network pcmcia card ?
<jp> Avagant: no... the root password is something that you had to specify when you installed ubuntu
<cpl-tnt44> plz ! ^^^^^
<tsw> jp: no, ubuntu comes without root password
<Avagant|Sleep> see ya i put that in and it says it's not the right one.
<Zaggynl> !wireless
<aeroSoul> jp: dapper install doesnt ask for a root pw
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jp> oh
<jp> sorry Avagant
<cpl-tnt44> Zaggynl , i already tried it didnt helped alot !
<dumbnewbie> hi. i want to install ubuntu 6.06 on an already existing partition on my harddrive. and need to keep xp on the other one. and then he askes me about mount points. how do i proceed?
<cpl-tnt44> Zaggynl , i need a closer guide since im new
<Jack_Sparrow> Avagant|Sleep: I came in late, so sudo su doesnt accept your normal user password?
<cipher> wanting to install 686 kernel... I added all the necessary
<xenoNfluX> ubuntu DOES have a root password after install, its just a randomly generated one
<Zaggynl> cpl-tnt44, I'm afraid I have near zero experience with wireless whatsoever :(
<Zaggynl> I only know the basics
<tsw> Avagant|Sleep: you need to either boot your machine to "safemode" and edit the file, or use live cd and mount the drive and edit the hostname back (or add it to hosts)
<xenoNfluX> you need to do 'sudo passwd root' if you want to change it
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
<jp> Avagant: ok, well if the distro doesn't come with a root password and sudo is broken, you're in a bit of trouble. What I suggest you do (unless tsw or Aerosoul know better) is to boot into single-user mode to set a root password, and go from there
<cipher> wanting to install 686 kernel... I added all the necessary packages, but not sure what to do next?
<ivoks> xenoNfluX: no, it doesn't
<tsw> or you can install dns server next to the machine and let it do the dns resolving
<cpl-tnt44> someone , guide me through the steps of installing wireless pcmcia card  please ?
<ivoks> xenoNfluX: check /etc/shadow
<tsw> jp: anything you do without thinking about it gets you into trouble
<StAfZe6> hi
<Flimflam`> sup?
<jp> xenonFlux: Avagant's problem is that his sudo is broken
<xenoNfluX> ivoks, that won't help me, I already specified a root password
<Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: SOmeone linked the info you need to use
<Avagant|Sleep> i can't even get into sudo
<xenoNfluX> jp, roger that
<jp> tsw: well, see, I set a root password on my ubuntu box after install, I just had forgotten about that
<ivoks> xenoNfluX: well, by default it looks like this: root:*:13355:0:99999:7:::
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: what do you mean with "get into sudo"? you mean change user to root?
<Flimflam`> good
<StAfZe6> I'll find out
<tsw> jp: youp, you can still brake your installation ;)
<cpl-tnt44> Jack_Sparrow , i saw ... but the ink didnt helped
<ivoks> what's the problem with sudo?
<Avagant|Sleep> i cannot change to root to change anything
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: ok, what's the problem?
<cpl-tnt44> Jack_Sparrow , i need to to some actions that require more knowlage
<tsw> Avagant|Sleep: as I just said, you need to modify the hostname back or add it to hosts file
<cipher> Avagant|Sleep: have you tried sudo -i  ?
<jp> Avagant: you can still save your install, but it'll be a bit of work
<Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: Where do you get an error following that link
<tsw> Avagant|Sleep: you can do that with live cd
<matt8806suomi> hey i'm looking to use my logitech quickcam in ubuntu, can anyone help out with regard to setup
<ivoks> oh, come on... guys
<jp> Avagant: OK, you should probably go with whatever the others are saying, they seem to know more than me :) good luck!
<ivoks> reboot the system and choose recovery mode
<Avagant|Sleep> yah sudo -i doesn't work
<ivoks> then fix what you've broken
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: what's the error?
<spanky_> Hey guys. Anyone know of any reason why job control on my system might be wonky? It's a remote ssh session and I start the process $ process &     but it doesn't run it just sits there in suspended mode. Anybody else had this?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam > matt8806suomi
<Avagant|Sleep> sudo: must be setuid root
<t3rmin4t0r> can somebody who's using ubuntu on amd64, please try something for me ?
<matt8806suomi> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Avagant|Sleep> i think it's because i changed permissions on /usr/bin without thinking last night
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: listen to me
<Avagant|Sleep> i had a long night guys.
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: would you?
<Avagant|Sleep> yes
<t3rmin4t0r> open http://flickr.com/javascript/photo_notes.js.v1.14 and scroll round a couple of times
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: you did chmod -R on /usr? :P
<ivoks> reboot machine and choose recovery mode in grub
<Avagant|Sleep> yes
<xenoNfluX> Avagant, you could always hit your up arrow for a while and perhaps what you did to cause the problem is in there
<ivoks> then fix /usr/bin/sudo
<aeroSoul> hehe this happened to me too when i was a beginner =)
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: what's the output of ls -dl /usr/bin/sudo now?
<cipher> busy channel... might want to break off ongoing troubleshooting into private channels?
<Avagant|Sleep> ---s--x--x 1 skt skt 93844 2006-05-17 01:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<tonyyarusso> How to "burn" an ISO onto something other than a CD?  For instance, unpacking it onto a USB drive in such a way that the drive will behave just like a burned CD of it?
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: that's wrong
<Avagant|Sleep> i'm seriously in tears.
<Avagant|Sleep> I know it's wrong!
<t3rmin4t0r> Avagant|Sleep: what were you trying to do anyway ?
<Avagant|Sleep> I can't download or change to root or anything, I have no idea what I did.
<cpl-tnt44> <Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: Where do you get an error following that link ??? in the 1st stage ...
<Jack_Sparrow> Avagant|Sleep: What did you do to cause the problem
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: reboot your machine in rescue mode and do chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: what error?
<cpl-tnt44> Jack , i dont know how to get the driver i need to make it work lets not talk about installing...
<ivoks> then reboot back and your sudo will be fixed
<cpl-tnt44> no errors
<Avagant|Sleep> is that ctrl alt f1?
<cipher> ivoks: 4755? you mean 755?
<lestat> .
<cpl-tnt44> in the wifi docs it says if your device isnt showing it probanlly dont have the correct driver...
<cpl-tnt44> Jack , If your device is not listed in this area, then your wireless device does not have a working a functioning driver. To troubleshoot and set up your device with a driver see need to set up wiki link to move forward with driver
<cpl-tnt44> what is  wiki link ???
<Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: How can you get an error on the first page? Do you know what wireless card you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> cpl-tnt44: What link are you clicking on?
<cpl-tnt44> YES
<Phuzion> How do I make a user the owner of a directory with full read/write permissions?
<cpl-tnt44> i have 2 cards here , so just select one of the best and go
<Avagant|Sleep> that didn't change anything
<cpl-tnt44> 1 : Netgear Ma401 16 bit card
<cpl-tnt44> 2: D-link Airplus DWL-650+ 32 bit card
<Avagant|Sleep> -rwxr-xr-x 1 skt skt 93844 2006-05-17 01:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<cipher> Phusion: chmod 777 filename   gives full access to everyone. To chance user is a different story
<cpl-tnt44> both MCIA
<cpl-tnt44> PCMCIA
<Avagant|Sleep> but it still doesn't let me sudo
<GhostFreeman> Madwifi
<cpl-tnt44> jack u with me ?
<GhostFreeman> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phuzion> cipher:  I have just one user that I want to give access to this directory to
<bluefox83> ok, why did ubuntu change how xchat picks it's default browser?
<cpl-tnt44> GhostFreeman ?? that was for me ?
<GhostFreeman> yeah
<cpl-tnt44> well i tried that one ...
<Avagant|Sleep> i can't get into sudo still
<Avagant|Sleep> but the permissions are changed.
<Avagant|Sleep> -rwxr-xr-x 1 skt skt 93844 2006-05-17 01:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<georgy> cpl-tnt44,: for the d-link card you need to use ndiswrapper
<GhostFreeman> are you using WPA?
<cpl-tnt44> i dont understand what there saying about the wiki and stuff
<cpl-tnt44> ok !
* JB[away]  Hi, any Apache developer from ubuntu online???
<cpl-tnt44> georgy how can i install it ?
<cpl-tnt44> my laptop dont have internet connection thats obviouse ...
<cpl-tnt44> is the ndiswrapper comes with the ubuntu ?
<georgy> cpl-tnt44,: yes
<Avagant|Sleep> it says i can't change ownership of usr/bin/sudo
<Avagant|Sleep> anybody?
<cpl-tnt44> georgy : ok so how do i install it and use it ?
<matt8806suomi> what's an app that can view the webcam image
<Phuzion> nevermind, I figured this out, thanks all
<man_id_unknown> How do I reinstall GTK? I tried 'apt-get install gtk' but there was no package.
<IceTox> where do I get the ndwiswrapper ?
<gnomefreak> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<cipher> Phuzion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions?highlight=%28file%29
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: i think you have to go back into rescue mode and type chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<cpl-tnt44> IceTox , same quastion asked a second ago by ME ... the ndiswrapper is on the ubuntu u just need to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Avagant|Sleep> I did.
<Avagant|Sleep> AeroSoul
<gnomefreak> IceTox: itws in universe i think and ty Jack_Sparrow
<Avagant|Sleep> ANd it said "permission denied" or something.
<gnomefreak> Avagant|Sleep: use sudo
<Jack_Sparrow> hey gnomefreak
<Avagant|Sleep> but the permissions are back to this
<cpl-tnt44> georgy look : <ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in any distro I know
<IceTox> thanks Jack_Sparrow gnomefreak and cpl-tnt44 :)
<Avagant|Sleep> I CANT USE SUDO
<man_id_unknown> How do I reinstall GTK? I tried 'apt-get install gtk' but there was no package.
<gnomefreak> hello Jack_Sparrow
<aeroSoul> :P
<georgy> cpl-tnt44,: there is a gui interface for ndiswrapper : ndisgtk
<gnomefreak> Avagant|Sleep: you dont need the caps
<gnomefreak> Avagant|Sleep: why cant you use sudo?
<EsaN> hi! i have problem with bluetooth devices (mouse and keyboard).. anyone has experience with them in Dapper?
<aeroSoul> because he f**ked his /usr/bin up =)
<Jack_Sparrow> Play nice people, back to writing my game...
<cipher> Phuzion: the owner is the creator of the file.. I'm not sure if its possible to change that in ubuntu
<cpl-tnt44> georgy , u r talking too general ... what command do i need to get in the consol in order to get the Dlink card to work ?
<kyja> =]  sudo apt-get install localepurge
<Avagant|Sleep> I sure did, aerosoul
<man_id_unknown> How do I reinstall GTK? I tried 'apt-get install gtk' but there was no package.
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: i'd use the live cd... mount your root partition to some mountpoiunt and try to change ownership from there..
<Avagant|Sleep> I changed my /usr/bin to -R
<Avagant|Sleep> I don't know how to do that, aero.
<gnomefreak> man_id_unknown: its libgtk but hold on ill get the exact name
<man_id_unknown> gnomefreak: Thank you.
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: do you know on which partitoin your / is mounted?
<Avagant|Sleep> yes
<Avagant|Sleep> but the permissions are back to this now
<Avagant|Sleep> -rwxr-xr-x 1 skt skt 93844 2006-05-17 01:41 /usr/bin/sudo
<cpl-tnt44> well... DOES ANYONE in the CHAT knows how to install ndiswrapper ?
<gnomefreak> man_id_unknown: libgtk2.0-0  that should be it
<Avagant|Sleep> maybe if i reboot my computer?
<gnomefreak> !info libgtk2.0-0
<ubotu> libgtk2.0-0: The GTK+ graphical user interface library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.20-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2037 kB, installed size 4520 kB
<man_id_unknown> gnomefreak: Thank you. I appreciate that, Sir.
<gnomefreak> cpl-tnt44: you were given the link to install it
<cipher> when upgrading to a binary 686 kernel from the stock 386 kernel, I added the right packages, but what now? Do I change my grub entry and that's it? or something else?
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: skt is the wrong owner for sudo
<EsaN> problem with Logitech Bluetooth mouse and keyboard...
<gnomefreak> cipher: thats it it will give you a boot option when grub comes up
<Avagant|Sleep> yah i know it should be root shouldn't it?
<aeroSoul> yes
<Avagant|Sleep> well i effed it up.
<Avagant|Sleep> and i don't have "permission" to change it back.
<benjamin> cpl-tnt44 i think u have to compile it. did you check the repos and the wiki ?
<cipher> gnomefreak: ok, thx... it was so easy I was doubting the process :)
<Avagant|Sleep> so wtf am i suppose to do?
<gnomefreak> man_id_unknown: if you install ubuntu-desktop it should install them
<matt8806suomi> logitech webcam viewer?? anyone know of an app??
<IceTox> Does only ndiswrapper work for wireless drivers? I need to install a usb speaker driver. (windows driver)
<cpl-tnt44> gnomefreak where ?
<gnomefreak> man_id_unknown: them = gtk libs
<Avagant|Sleep> although the /usr/bin/sudo went from being red to light green print
<Avagant|Sleep> should i uninstall sudo and reinstall? i mean seriously, i have no idea what i'm suppose to do here.
<gnomefreak> ubotu > Wireless documentation can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Wireless documentation can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> cpl-tnt44: ^^^ right there
<EsaN> matt8806suomi: try for example Ekiga
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: how would you reinstall without root rights? :] 
<JB[away] > aptitude reinstall sudo
<cpl-tnt44> but i already been there ... i didnt find it !
<cipher> !gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy> cpl-tnt44 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper to install ndiswrapper
<Lam_> my ./configure says i don't have X utilities or libraries.  i'm *pretty* sure i do.  what are their directories and if i don't have them, correct me
<cipher> !microsoft
<gnomefreak> cipher: dont play with the bot please
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cipher> hehe, sorry
<matt8806suomi> thanks EsaN
<gnomefreak> cpl-tnt44: what wireless card do you have?
<aeroSoul> Avagant|Sleep: use the live cd... and try to chown
<gnomefreak> cpl-tnt44: are you on amd64?
<erUSUL> IceTox: yes it only work with network drivers (those that follow ndis model)
<Avagant|Sleep> ok, this really sucks. isn't there like a system wide root change or something because i can't get into my dpkg or anything.
<Lam_> ./configure says I don't have "X utilities or libraries".  what package do i install to get them, or if they are in the default installation, what directories are they in so i can set them with a path option?
<ivoks> cipher: no, it's 4755
<gnomefreak> Avagant|Sleep: look at the rootsudo page
<gnomefreak> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IceTox> erUSUL: is there any known programs to install windows drivers to linux than?
<georgy> Lam : what do you want install ?
<micael71> is it possible to opend rar files in linux
<tonyyarusso> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: reboot, man!
<Lam_> georgy: x3270 emulator
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: how many times do one need to tell you to reboot in rescue mode?
<Avagant|Sleep> I did that
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: and then chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo
<Avagant|Sleep> ANd I still can't change it.
<voraistos> hello gnomefreak ;)
<georgy> Lam : I think you need the xorg-dev package
<gnomefreak> hello voraistos
<Avagant|Sleep> Are you sure there's a 4 in front of that?
<micael71> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Lam_> georgy: ok thanks
<rlaager> I've got a machine with a RAID array larger than 2 TB. I set up the RAID controller to use 64-bit LBA (it was either that or something labeled "Windows"). The disk is recognized fine, but grub won't install, even on a 500 MB /boot partition. Any ideas?
<aeroSoul> ivoks: owner:group of his /usr/bin/sudo is skt:skt
<aeroSoul> and he cant change it
<Avagant|Sleep> isn't it just 755?
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: it's 4755
<supermiguel> there is any way to uninstall everthing on linux which out installing it again?
<ivoks> aeroSoul: then chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo
<ardchoille> !info django
<ubotu> Package django does not exist in any distro I know
<Lam_> georgy: yep. that worked. thanks a lot
<ardchoille> !django
<ubotu> django is a high level python web framework that encourages rapid development and clean, pragmatic design. - see http://www.djangoproject.com
<georgy> Lam : np
<aeroSoul> ivoks: i told him already but it doesnt work =)
<ivoks> aeroSoul: it works only in rescue mode
<ivoks> aeroSoul: not in normal boot
<voraistos> gnomefreak: i just tried kubuntu (dapper). Never seen my computer so slow (even during the dark MS days). Wonder wtf is goin on. anyway, i prefer gnome :)
* kyja likes http://gnomefiles.org/
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: you do know what rescue mode is?
<aeroSoul> :D
<Avagant|Sleep> Yes
<matt8806suomi> <EsaN>: i'm more looking for an application cam cam record either still frames or video from the cam
<powerbook> is there a plus to using xampp over having apache php and mysql installed seperatly?
<Avagant|Sleep> It's ctrl alt f1
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: no, that's not rescue mode
<JB[away] > gnome isnt soo faster as MS ;)
<aeroSoul> lol
<aeroSoul> no
<Avagant|Sleep> How do I get into rescue mode then?
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: i told you to reboot your computer and choose rescue mode in grub
<Avagant|Sleep> How the heck do I do that?
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: when grub says 'Press Esc...'
<Avagant|Sleep> OH
<Avagant|Sleep> ok
<ivoks> Avagant|Sleep: you hit Esc and then choose rescue mode
<Avagant|Sleep> brb
<Gomeler> quick question everyone, the /etc/init.d directory contains all the services/programs running correct?
<georgy> Gomeler : yes
<Gomeler> georgy thanks
<Gomeler> time to figure out why apache2 is being so sluggish
<EsaN> anyone knows about Bluetooth problems?
<ardchoille> What's the font used in tty1 - tty6? I like it and would like to make gnome-terminal mimic the look.
<tonedahl> Hi, I'm in bitchx in tty1 and need serious help. When I type the correct login information in the loginscreen, gdm restarts. And I return to the login scren.  What should I do?!
<tonedahl> Please - please, help me :(
<tonedahl> I hate bitchx in tty1 :p
<redstarr> any
<tonedahl> Please? :(
<bocoup> i have no clue
<jp> tonedahl: I'm not running ubuntu right now so I'm not the best person to help, but I think the first thing to try is to check the X log files to see what the error is
<IceTox> Does anyone here know about any program installing windows drivers to linux?
<tonedahl> jp, but X must be working since it is able to show the login..?
<Zaggynl> IceTox, I'm not sure what you mean
<jp> tonedahl: or you can just type startx and I think the errors will be displayed on the screen (you can do that on a diff console so you don't have to close bitchx)
<tonyyarusso> tonedahl: I honestly don't know, but it's either an X problem or a gdm problem, so you either need to change your X config or reinstall one of those is my guess.
<naut> I've just had a bit of a weird event with our ubuntu server
<tonedahl> tonyyarusso, I've reinstalled and dpkg-reconfigured both :(
<jp> tonedahl: good point. Well, if startx works then you know it's a gdm problem. If it doesn't, then it's probably a X problem
<jp> tonedahl: did you change your .xinit file recently?
<redstarr> how do you check which version of ubuntu you have?
<Zaggynl> winver
<Zaggynl> ..no wait
<jp> I mean, .xinitrc
<matt8806suomi> how do i update to IPv6
<naut> "Badness in __kfree_skb at net/core/skbuff.c:334"
<EsaN> my Logitech Bluetooth mouse and keyboard works short time when Dapper starts.. at login screen they suddendly stop working... i have to unplug and replug to get them work again
<IceTox> Zaggynl: well, I've got a webcam product which obviously has no linux drivers at all. However, I've got the windows driver cd. Is it possible to use the windows drivers in ubuntu somehow?
<tonedahl> jp, not that I know of...
<ivoks> redstarr: cat /etc/issue
<Zaggynl> IceTox, don't think so
<Cheep-cheep> XD
<naut> plus a bunch of stuff apparently relating to sockets
<IceTox> tonedahl: veldig norsk navn du har? :)
<jp> tonedahl: ok. Too bad, that would be a good candidate for the breakage ;)
<Cheep-cheep> <----ava
<naut> several Gb worth in out log files
<redstarr> thanks ivoks
<matt8806suomi> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Cheep-cheep> The guy with the sudo problem, my problem is fixed!
<Cheep-cheep> HURRAY~!
<Cheep-cheep> XD
<optimusprime> can I extract .zip files in Dapper?
<naut> The server hung on reboot, I had to do a hard reset
<jp> tonedahl: try startx, let us know what that does
<Zaggynl> optimusprime, yep
<tonedahl> jp, okay! Start X prob. gave me the error
<Cheep-cheep> You all get big hugs and smooches for that one, or handshakes whichever you prefer.
<naut> seems ok now, but it's still got me worried
<ivoks> Cheep-cheep: there, you see...
<tonedahl> jp, it cant write to /var. Its full..?
<jp> Cheep-cheep: congratulations! I'm  happy for you :)
<shido> Hello, suddenly i got a "Debian" submenu in my main applications menu...and this Debian submenu only has the same apps in the main menu...so..how can i remove this submenu?
<optimusprime> do I need to download something?
<Cheep-cheep> XD
<naut> Does that error message mean anything to anyone?
* Cheep-cheep does cheer
<Cheep-cheep> I was so upset, I need a ciggarette guys seriously
<ivoks> shido: remove 'menu' package
<Cheep-cheep> I was like 2 seconds from tears. Haha
<jp> tonedahl: df -h will show free space. If var's full, then it would make sense that you can't login
<naut> I can paste more if anybody knows about kernel-level stuff
<shido> ivoks... but it will only take away this submenu thing right?
<Avantrag> Do you guys remember my other name?
<naut> that was in messages, syslog and kern.log
<Avantrag> Cause I don't.
<Avantrag> Haha
<ivoks> shido: it will remove Debian submenu
<shido> thanks a lot ivoks :)
<Avagant> nm~
<Avagant> I am tilding.
<exmethix> iam making my own kernel
<Avagant> oh lawrd i need a ciggie.
<exmethix> have a problem while making
<naut> Badness in __kfree_skb at net/core/skbuff.c:334
<exmethix> make[1] : *** [real_stamp_source]  Fehler 1
<ace> can someone help me with unstalling some stuff
<CrazedNewb> Hi, could somebody help me: When I try to install Ubuntu and it tries to partition some free space on my drive, it says "Failed to create enough space for installation". But I know there's enough space?
<tjb891> does anyone know of a good guide to install cvscedega?
<naut> [__kfree_skb+218/272]  __kfree_skb+0xda/0x110
<naut> [unix_dgram_recvmsg+363/592]  unix_dgram_recvmsg+0x16b/0x250
<tonedahl> jp, thanks ;) Trying to free some space by removing amarok
<ace> CrazedNewb: try using DBAN and format yur hd
<jp> tonedahl: glad I was able to help! And thanks for letting me know you  figured it out :)
<naut> [sock_recvmsg+255/304]  sock_recvmsg+0xff/0x130
<tonedahl> jp, it worked! :D Thanks!
<naut> [__generic_file_aio_write_nolock+650/1216]  __generic_file_aio_write_nolock+0x28a/0x4c0
<ace> ok and can someone help me uninstall kooka? it keeps saying it is going to remove Kubuntu Desktop system
<habeeb> Hello: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25521/
<naut> [prep_new_page+104/128]  prep_new_page+0x68/0x80
<ladydoor> ace: kubuntu-desktop isn't a system--it just makes sure all the kde packages got installed
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you in the house my friend
<ladydoor> ace: it's safe to remove until you dist-upgrade.
<naut> [buffered_rmqueue+199/592]  buffered_rmqueue+0xc7/0x250
<ace> and i added the kubuntu thingy ontop of ubuntu
<jp> habeeb: did you try apt-get update?
<ace> oo ok so it wont remove kde?
<m1sh-L> i will format my cryptsetup partition with the following command: sudo mkfs.ext3 m0 /dev/mapper/home but there is allways a error: mkfs.ext3: invalid blocks count - /dev/mapper/home what can i do?
<naut> [autoremove_wake_function+0/64]  autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x40
<habeeb> jp: ye.
<habeeb> Moment jp
<naut> [get_page_from_freelist+113/208]  get_page_from_freelist+0x71/0xd0
<jp> habeeb: then I'm out of ideas, sorry :(
<naut> [__alloc_pages+78/736]  __alloc_pages+0x4e/0x2e0
<ace> ladydoor: so it wont remove kde or the kubuntu desktop i installed over ubuntu?
<mrtaran123> hi.. installing windows on a ubuntu laptop... if i move my ubuntu to the back of the harddrive (leave the front empty space)  will there be problems installing (and also using ubuntu)?
<ladydoor> ace: it won't remove kde. it will remove the metapackage called kde
<naut> [sys_recvfrom+170/288]  sys_recvfrom+0xaa/0x120
<habeeb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25523/
<ladydoor> ace: *kubuntu-desktop, not kde
<ladydoor> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<naut> [__pollwait+108/176]  __pollwait+0x6c/0xb0
<Avagant> I have another question that isn't so dire.
<ace> ladydoor: ok as long as I dont loose kde....
<habeeb> Can someone help me with this weird error: 57. The following extra packages will be installed:
<habeeb> 58.   dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.1 libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev linux-libc-dev
<ladydoor> ace: ubotu's post ^^^
<naut> [poll_freewait+72/96]  poll_freewait+0x48/0x60
<habeeb> 59. Suggested packages:
<habeeb> 60.   debian-keyring gcc-4.1-doc lib64stdc++6 glibc-doc manpages-dev libstdc++6-4.1-doc
<kvtruong> hello, is there a way to write a startup script so that upon connecting to the internet it launches gaim?
<habeeb> 61. The following NEW packages will be installed:
<habeeb> 62.   build-essential dpkg-dev g++ g++-4.1 libc6-dev libstdc++6-4.1-dev linux-libc-dev
<habeeb> 63. 0 upgraded, 7 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Avagant> Anybody there? haha
<habeeb> 64. Need to get 1757kB/11.5MB of archives.
<habeeb> 65. After unpacking 41.9MB of additional disk space will be used.
<georgy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<habeeb> 66. Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? Y
<naut> [do_select+837/896]  do_select+0x345/0x380
<habeeb> 67. Err http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main linux-libc-dev 2.6.17-10.26
<habeeb> 68.   404 Not Found [IP: 147.102.222.211 80] 
<Avagant> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<habeeb> oh shi..
<habeeb> damn, sorry.
<ace> Ladydoor: ok thinks i have no clue how to reinstall it but yea thanks
<habeeb> Yeah, sorry, georgy, clipboard drives me nuts >:
<kvtruong> habeeb, omg use a pastebin
<habeeb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25523/
<mrtaran123> busy channel :/
<naut> [__pollwait+0/176]  __pollwait+0x0/0xb0
<ladydoor> ace: lol. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. it's just like any other package
<kvtruong> is there a way to write a startup script so that upon connecting to the internet it launches gaim?
<Avagant> What exactly is kde? And how is it different from gnome?
<naut> [sys_recv+29/48]  sys_recv+0x1d/0x30
<ladydoor> !kde
<ace> ladydoor: hey im trying here lol thanks
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<ace> oo ok thanks
<naut> [sys_socketcall+307/480]  sys_socketcall+0x133/0x1e0
<naut> [sysenter_past_esp+84/121]  sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x79
<naut> and repeat with minor variations
<ladydoor> Avagant: it concentrates a lot on eyecandy, like gnome, but it's often called more "windows-friendly." originally, there was a linux schizm over it, because it used the then-nonfree QT binary packages--but now they're no longer non-free, so the point is moot.
<Avagant> Is there anything different about kde because there's alot of reference in my system monitor to it.
<britt> sudo is complaining about my timestamp when using sudo to do root commands, is there anyway to 'reset' the timestamp on sudo
<britt> ?
<Avagant> so how would i call up kde?
<Avagant> and would my apps run on it?
<jp> Avagant: you'd do something like "apt-get install kde"
<jp> your apps would work, yes
<jp> just the windows borders would look different
<ivoks> habeeb: apt-get update
<Avagant> That's it? Hahaha
<ivoks> habeeb: maybe mirror is syncing
<Volvo> which is the best media player > MPlayer ?
<britt> Volvo: VLC
<ivoks> Volvo: xine
<jp> Avagant: also the toolbar at the bottom (or top), the clock, and the menus. But, yes, basically that's it
<habeeb> ivoks: I see...
<Avagant> xmms!
<mrtaran123> Avagant: you can run basically any debian software on kde i believe.. atleast gnome stuff just install the GTK etc, and you can run them too
<ifrozen> flame starts :D
<ivoks> Volvo: everybody has his favorite
<Avagant> I <3 xmms
<britt> ms-dos
<ladydoor> ivoks: what, so only men have favorites?
<ivoks> ladydoor: :p
<Avagant> There are no girls on the internet!
<Avagant> sorry :D
<matt8806suomi> i reckon
<jp> lol Avagant ;)
<ladydoor> Avagant: i beg to differ...
<Volvo> well ivoks and Avagant and britt I want that player which plays every CD, DVD Media Type and perfectly
<habeeb> Avagant: gb2/b/
<earthian> hello
<mrtaran123> can someone answer a -installing windows as a dual boot- question
<matt8806suomi> amarok
<ivoks> Volvo: then you need xine and libdecss
<Avagant> Well you'd have to install plugins anyways, Volvo.
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> ivoks: use zie (a *real* gender-neutral pronoun) or at least "they" when referring to "some unknown person"
<earthian> can someone plz explain me what does CTRL+ALT+Fx does and how to get back from there? :S
* Avagant had to install 90 plugins to get anything to work.
<CrazedNewb> Hi, could somebody help me: When I try to install Ubuntu and it tries to partition some free space on my drive, it says "Failed to create enough space for installation". But I know there's enough space?
<ivoks> ladydoor: ok, i'm sorry
<mrtaran123> i asked nobody answered, i dont wanna be rude, rather ask to ask :P
<ladydoor> ivoks: don't worry about it.
<Avagant> !ask
<p0w4h> hello, how do i open .rar files ? anybody can help
<jp> ladydoor: when in a group there are both men and women, we can say "he". Like "The gift every American wants for his child". It's a grammar thing, even though some feminists have an issue with it.
<Avagant> Hmm didn't work the second time.
<ladydoor> earthian: it puts you into the Linux Console, and to get back you press control-alt-f7
<habeeb> ladydoor: cut the lies, we all know you are a 40years old dude...
<Volvo> MPlayer, I have personal experience that it played a CD which had .DAT file. None of the DVD player or windows player played it except MPlayer
<micael71> i really need help installing a ftp-server that are net in text
<ivoks> micael71: apt-get install vsftpd
<earthian> thanks a lot ladydoor :)
<mrtaran123> hi.. installing windows on a ubuntu laptop... if i move my ubuntu to the back of the harddrive (leave the front empty space)  will there be problems installing (and also using ubuntu)?
<ladydoor> jp: not since the 70s. i don't know when you were educated, but if you look up proper english usage TODAY you will find some enlightening information.
<britt> guys, i need to access root, I changed my time and sudo says timestamp is in the future by like five hours
<p0w4h> how do i open .rar files ? ..is there somebody
<habeeb> p0w4h: download unrar
<ladydoor> !unrar > p0w4h
<CrazedNewb> Can anybody help me?
<habeeb> p0w4h: install it too..
<ubutom> britt, sudo -K
<habeeb> Damn, everything is on alias nowdays >:
<p0w4h> ok lets try
<britt> ubutom: tried it. didnt work. I looked in the man pages for sudo and sudo_root
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<micael71> how do i become root
<ivoks> micael71: sudo -i
<ladydoor> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ladydoor> micael71: ^^^
<cipher> ladydoor: hey, thx again for the help yesterday
<AdamDH> hey
<killown> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mrtaran123> ladydoor: have any experience in dualbooting with windows installing afterwards?
<Avagant> You know how difficult it is to get stupid last-exit to work?
<britt> im actually looking for a file that I, as a user, could delete to get sudo to work again
<ladydoor> mrtaran123: nope!
<Avagant> And how many stupid packages you have to install?
<ladydoor> mrtaran123: sorry.
* cipher  root :)
<ladydoor> cipher: no problem!
<mrtaran123> ladydoor: k..
<CrazedNewb> Can anybody please help me? I really want to get Ubuntu installed...
<micael71> ivoks now it is installed but how do i start useing it where do i find it
<Avagant> It took me like 3 hours to get everything right.
<Volvo> ivoks, do i have to add a repository for libdecss and xine ?
<AdamDH> any one know of an app to watch tv on ubuntu? I have my card configured just need something now to watch TV.
<Agrajag> AdamDH: tvtime
<cipher> mythtv
<mrtaran123> im trying not to break ubuntu, but having windows when i need it
<Gnewf> hi
<ivoks> Volvo: install xine-ui and after that run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<AdamDH> thanks
<Volvo> ok
<cipher> AdamDH: or an mplayer with your card's streaming video driver
<mrtaran123> i moved everything to the end of the drive, the front of the drive 0,0 etc is empty space
<Volvo> thanks ivoks
<ladydoor> !windows > mrtaran123
<ivoks> Volvo: i guess that decss is leagal in your country
<ivoks> Volvo: if not, don't do that
<Gnewf> seems like i don't have man pages for common unix programming functions like, for example, wait().  what package do i have to get for those man pages?
<jp> mrtaran123: my (old) experience is that the windows installer is totally mean to whatever was installed before, in your place I'd get a second hard disk and disconnect the linux one while I install windows
<Volvo> everything is leagal ivoks :)
<plexus> Hi Guys...
<Volvo> thanks
<spanky_> Hey guys has anyone else had trouble downloading torrents as a background task at the command line? if so any fixes? The jobs won't run in the background they keep stopping
<ivoks> micael71: all ftp servers are on TCP/20, TCP/21
<cipher> Gnewf: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<mrtaran123> jp: i agree with you
<tRSS> i need help with my gurb. I had reinstalled winxp and now I can't boot ubuntu. i have checked the wiki site but the instructions are not working in my case. I would like to boot ubuntu using the boot.ini from winxp.
<mrtaran123> jp: except its a laptop
<iqon> ubuntu isn't auto mounting my ipod
<ivoks> micael71: you can configure it by editing /etc/vsftpd.conf
<rambo3> !syscall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syscall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<britt> iqon: 'mount /dev/sdx2 /media/ipod'
<plexus> ...can anyone spend me a little bit of help by running ubuntu with two screens?
<jp> mrtaran123: good luck. Hopefully someone here has recent experience with a post-Ubuntu Windows install
<Avagant> jp thanks!
<Avagant> ivoks thanks!
<iqon> britt, that's what i've been doing...
<britt> and whats it saying?
<iqon> i would like to get my new ipod auto mounting the same way my old one did
<plexus> ...can anyone please spend me a little bit of help by running ubuntu with two screens?
<mrtaran123> plexus: etc/X11/xorg.conf   you add config in there
<britt> iqon: add the ipod entry into your /etc/fstab
<cipher> plexus: your video card's drivers might help
<mrtaran123> plexus: im not an expert, but theres lots of sites
<cipher> plexus: ie, nvidia... nvidia linux destop manager for gnome, etc.
<mrtaran123> plexus: mine works though... i followed instructions for my laptop
<steamR> How can i make sun's java the system default? I've copied the files to /usr/java and tried modifying the /etc/jvm file, but it does not show up as an alternative when doing update-alternatives --configure-java... Please! I'm sick of launching java apps thru terminal...
<plexus> ah, i see. Thank you, will try it by myself.
<cpl-tnt44> what's the command to download and install ndiswrapper ?
<CrazedNewb> Can anyone please help me, Ubuntu is failing to create enough space for install?
<iqon> britt, it used to work with hal i believe
<plexus> Tank you!
<plexus> +h
<poptones> can anyone here help me with a kernel compile issue?
<cipher> CazedNewb: what's your partition layout?
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-source ndiswrapper-utils
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: there's still some setup to do after that, but it's explained in the man page.
<mrtaran123> jp: i have a bootcd supposedly able to fix the mbr etc after windows installs crap on it
<britt> could someone please help me with my sudo issue? Is there some file I could delete to make sudo not complain about my timestamp being several hours into the future? I cant run sudo as the user, since my timestamp is messed up
<CrazedNewb> cipher: I've got one partition, with a ton of free space.
<micael71> ivoks so now it is working i dont have to write anything or click anything
<mrtaran123> jp: a super grub fixer iso cd thingy
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor : thanks , btw can i do it through  the add\remove ?
<cipher> britt: sudo -K
<syllogism> hey - could you guys do me a favor and tell me the last thing you were thinking about? - It's for my psychology class
<mrtaran123> jp: im going to try to use it after my install
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: i don't know what that is. it's not too hard to copy/paste that in...
<mrtaran123> :D
<Flannel> syllogism: #ubuntu-offtopic
<britt> cipher: did that. cant actually execute programs via sudo
<ivoks> micael71: i don't get what you want
<cpl-tnt44> ok ! thanks lady !
<cipher> CazedNewb: is it ext3 and marked bootable?
<britt> cipher: no matter what i pass through sudo, it wont work
<jp> mrtaran123: ok
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: no problem.
<mrtaran123> peace out :] 
<ivoks> micael71: it's working in anonymous mode
<steamR> How can i make sun's java the system default? I've copied the files to /usr/java and tried modifying the /etc/jvm file, but it does not show up as an alternative when doing update-alternatives --configure-java... Please! I'm sick of launching java apps thru terminal...
<supermiguel> what is the defference between ubuntu and debian?
<cipher> britt: have you tried su to gain control?
<Flannel> !tell steamR about java
<jman8888> How can i enable a resolution like 1200Xwhatever is normal? I want something higher than 1074x800
<ivoks> supermiguel: ubuntu has strong leader :)
<britt> cipher: i didnt set the password
<britt> :(
<iqon> supermiguel, ubuntu is a "flavor" of debian
<WhiteNoise> hello all - what is the correct LC_ALL setting for the US?
<rawler> hey ppl.. have anyone any clue about why my harddrive feels so sluggish?
<Volvo> sure syllogism , a Hot Blonde :P
<Flannel> britt: sudo -k will fix your problem
<syllogism> thanks Volvo
<Avagant> join #Ubuntu-offtopic
<rawler> every time I run something harddrive-intense, my computer is brought to a crawl for the next 30 minutes..
<Avagant> err
<cipher> britt: the default user you create when you install ubuntu should be the password for root if you didn't do an expert setup
<micael71> ivoks i want a ftp server that i can have open for my friend to send me files and i like to see whos inside
<Flannel> cipher: no it won't be
<jp> supermiguel: there is very little difference. In my opinion, Ubuntu tends to have more up-to-date stable packages, and the community's  abit nicer. But if you ask in #debian you may get the opposite point of view ;)
<ivoks> micael71: edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Flannel> britt: you don't need root, just do a sudo -k then that should clear out your timestamp
<tRSS> how do I fix my grub/boot.ini to boot ubuntu again?
<bigbadgoat> help me. I accidently deleted my top panel
<ivoks> micael71: file is nicely commented
<cipher> britt: 6.06.1 install from livecd will be... depends on what you used to install
<micael71> ivoks like the bullet ftp server
<WhiteNoise> rawler, does 'sudo hdparm /dev/hda | grep dma' show dma as on (substitute your drive for /dev/hda, if necc.)?
<Flannel> bigbadgoat: right click, add panel, right click, add to panel, add all your stuff ;)
<jman8888> How can i add more screen resolutions?
<britt> okay
<supermiguel> any one using ubuntu .10
<supermiguel> ?
<supermiguel> 6.10
<CrazedNewb> cipher: I don't know. :-(
<mzhang> someone recommend me a good music player that is similar to xmms?
<ivoks> supermiguel: yes, why?
<tRSS> amarok rocks!
<bigbadgoat> theres no way to get it back so l can manage my knetworkmanager again?
<rawler> hdparm shows 24-25MB/s, i've tried switching to XFS to avoid too much fraqmentation, but none of it has helped much..
<steamR> jman8888: Xorg -configure
<supermiguel> is better than 6.06?
<britt> tried sudo -K and sudo -k and both dumped me out with the timestamp thing
<ivoks> supermiguel: not yet
<britt> lemme try getting to root
<Flannel> bigbadgoat: that is how you get it out
<mzhang> tRSS: amarok is too fancy for me, I want simplistic ones.
<rawler> WhiteNoise: yes, DMA is active, multcount as well..
<bigbadgoat> there has to be an easier way
<Avagant> GRUB!
<Avagant> haha
<Flannel> britt: you don't need root.  sudo -k just by itself, not with a command
<supermiguel> why
<cipher> CazedNewb: did you let the installer delete everything or did you manually partition your drive?
<tRSS> ~grub
<tRSS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tobyaustralia> Ive added a line to the crontab (sudo nano /etc/crontab) but it doesn't seem to do anything. is there an error log? any suggestions?
<Avagant> ~grub is my life saver.
<ivoks> supermiguel: it's under development
<jman8888> steamR, It says its already being used..
<georgy> rawler,: rythmbox ?
<Avagant> XMMS is the best btw.
<jp> mzhang: there are xmms interfaces that hide the main xmms window and just show for example a thing in your top panel. Is that what you're looking for?
<rawler> georgy: huh?
<Avagant> How do you install xmms interfaces?
<Paddy_EIRE> how can I use remote desktop to control my friends comp, I wanna install a game for him and configure the game settings and the like
<ladydoor> Avagant: is there anything in the manpage?
<ivoks> i would say that audacious is better than xmms
<jp> Avagant: generally, apt-get install <name of the xmms proggy>
<CrazedNewb> cipher: It hasn't done anything yet. I thought it was going to partition the free space, but it's failing to create free space, it says.
<jman8888> when i try xorg -configure it says Server is already active for display 0
<steamR> jman8888: u must do it from an non-x terminal. Press ctrl+alt+F2, thenn issue sudo killall gdm, then try
<britt> i dont know what else to do
<Avagant> I didn't like Audacious
<britt> i made it to root
<georgy> rawler : sorry, I'm wrong
<Avagant> Then again I'm going for the whole "Looks like winamp" thing.
<jman8888> steamR, Ok.
<cipher> CazedNewb: if you haven't reached a question about partitions, it might not be seeing your drive at all
<britt> and ran sudo -K and i'm still getting the error.
<Flannel> britt: you don't need root.  Simply "sudo -k" no commands, no nothing, just that on it's own.
<cpl-tnt44> Ladydoor : U there ?
<cipher> CazedNewb: have you tried looking in your system's BIOS to see what it finds? Are you using dapper?
<rawler> georgy: ok, then.. :) Rhythmbox is quite nice, though.. :)
<britt> Flannel: I get the timestamp error again
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: yeah. did you say something?
<mzhang> jp: not exactly, xmms does not display CJK characters correctly, so I would prefer another software.
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: tell your friend to install vino
<collier> I installed Frostwire, and Its under Applications/Internet but when I click it, NOTHING happens.. Can someone help???//
<CrazedNewb> cipher: I have reached it. I'm on to the "prepare disk space" step.
<Flannel> britt: Get out of root, get back to your own user.
<britt> done
<cipher> britt:  k does "Revoke user's sudo permissions. Similar to -K, but changes user's timestamp to the Epoch instead of revoking it."
<rambo3> britt, : sudo -K
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor , yes once i installed it , how can i wire it to my wireless card
<Avagant> Whoa sound!
<ladydoor> mzhang: there are a lot of muxic players out there.
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: do I nedd it aswell
<Avagant> XMMS:
<mzhang> ladydoor: mind naming some?
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: no, but he probably allready has it installed
<Avagant> Is there a script for Konversation that shows what you are now playing anymore?
<collier> I installed Frostwire, and Its under Applications/Internet but when I click it, NOTHING happens.. Can someone help???//
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: please read the manual--as i said, most of the information is in the manpage. if you need any clarification on something specific in there, feel free to ask :-)
<britt> britt@ibook:~$ sudo -k
<britt> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct  2 21:05:08 2006
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: then run vino-preferences
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: on your friends comp
<Avagant> vino, is it good?
<ladydoor> mzhang: graphical? ncurses? noninteractive?
<Avagant> Oh wait nevermind.
<cpl-tnt44> ok lady ... i'll check again
<ESCulapio_> Help My please rendering
<cipher> CazedNewb: do you have an option to manually partition the drive(s)?
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: i dont have it installed, so it is ikely he does not either
<Flannel> britt: try sudo -K
<ESCulapio_> Help My please withrendering
<Avagant> Thats for the remote desktop stuff.
<ESCulapio_> Help My please with rendering
<mzhang> ladydoor: yes, gui, better optimized for gnome.
<collier> I installed Frostwire, and Its under Applications/Internet but when I click it, NOTHING happens.. Can someone help???//
<Flannel> !repeat
<britt> britt@ibook:~$ sudo -K
<britt> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct  2 21:05:08 2006
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cipher> britt mentioned she tried that
<britt> i'm a he ;)
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: vino comes with ubuntu-desktop
<CrazedNewb> cipher: Yeah.
<cipher> sorry britt... he mentioned :)
<CrazedNewb> cipher: But it doesn't go through. It kind of just sits there.
<ladydoor> mzhang: i don't know. try searching for gnome music player on google :-)
<Avagant> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: i dont see it anywhere, even when I type it in beagle
<mzhang> ladydoor: thanks...
<Avagant> I will stick with xmms probably forever.
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: vino-preferences
<tuskernini> i there all.. i have a question.. in GAIM IRC, is there a way to IDENTIFY your nick to the NICSERV by default?
<jp> britt: how about just setting you clock to that time? It'll work then ;)
<cipher> CazedNewb: I'd check your drive config in the BIOS.. is your drive sata or ide or scsi? if sata, is it mapping to the right ide channel?
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor , quastion,,,
<collier> No one knows the answer to my question??/
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: alt+f2 and then enter vino-preferences
<ladydoor> tuskernini: perHAPS there IS buT could you NOT use CAPS?
<Flannel> jp: that wont work, I mean, it'llw ork, but he'll never be able to set it back to real time
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: shoot!
<steamR> How can i make sun's java the system default? I've copied the files to /usr/java and tried modifying the /etc/jvm file, but it does not show up as an alternative when doing update-alternatives --configure-java... Please! I'm sick of launching java apps thru terminal...
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: got it
<philc> firefox always opens .html files in the same window on some other desktop. How can I make firefox give me a new window when I click on an html file from nautilus?
<cipher> CazedNewb: do you have one hdd and one cd/dvd?
<Flannel> !tell steamR about java
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor : after installing the ndiswrapper how do i use it to clearfy it as the driver for my wireless card...
<Avagant> Whoa people.
<cpl-tnt44> aint no guide for it ^^^^^^^^
<Flannel> steamR: you don't need to do any manual copying, just install the package
<CrazedNewb> cipher: ide, and one, and two.
<britt> yeah i dont know why its not working
<tuskernini> collier, sorry... try to type frostwire in the terminal
<bigbadgoat> how do I restore my top panel so it I can adjust network manager and whatnot.
<britt> doesnt make much sense at all, but I *KNOW* that deleting the user and adding the user isnt the solution
<Agrajag> tuskernini: set up a repeating buddy pounce to nickserv that says "identify <password>" when you log in
<cipher> britt: you've done sudo -v?
<Flimflam`> yo
<StAfZe6> hey
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: now what do I do
<steamR> Flannel: I downloaded the self-extractor from sun, and copied the extracted files to /usr/java, changed path, so it works in console, but not in system as in generel...
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: vncviewer IP_ADD_OF_YOUR_FRIEND
<tuskernini> agrajag,  thanks will try
<cpl-tnt44> aint no guide for it ^^^^^^^^
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor : after installing the ndiswrapper how do i use it to clearfy it as the driver for my wireless card...
<Flannel> steamR: right, download the java from the ubuntu repositories
<britt> britt@ibook:~$ sudo ifconfig
<britt> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct  2 21:12:15 2006
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: well, as it says in there, you need to point it to your driver's inf file with sudo ndiswrapper -i /path/to/driver, first, then do sudo ndiswrapper -l (it *should* say "Driver present, hardware present" or something like that), then sudo ndiswrapper -m, then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper...
<britt> it doesnt matter what command i pass, it wont work
<steamR> gonna give that a go Flannel
<cipher> CazedNewb: attach just your ide drive and only one cd-rom to your mobo, put the ide drive as master on primary channel, and cdrom as master on secondary channel... hardwire master with jumpers
<collier> It says Frostwire: command not found
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: so I do "vncviewer 192.XXX.X.X" or whatever his ip is
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: then take down your wired interface (sudo ifdown eth0) and bring up your wireless (sudo ifup wlan0)
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<cipher> CazedNewb: make sure SMART is enabled in your BIOS if it isn't... that will help with newer drives
<Flannel> collier: it's probably a f not a F
<zeus77> can someone give me an example /etc/network/interfaces?  just for a simple wired lan card.  i wiped out those lines when i install networkmanager, but i now need them since gnome (and nm-applet) won't load.
<Paddy_EIRE> k, cheers :) err whats a good way of getting his IP
<tuskernini> collier, then frostwire is not installed...
<collier> yes it is
<collier> its under
<CrazedNewb> cipher: That is how I'm set.
<collier> Applications / Internet
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: 'ifconfig'
<Flannel> collier: frostwire not Frostwire
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<collier> yeah
<cipher> CazedNewb: if that helps, attach your 2nd cdrom as a slave to the other cdrom before doing the install
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: if any of that needs clarifying, i'd be glad to do so :-)
<Agrajag> guys, I think you're forgetting something. Paddy_EIRE: are you behind NAT? and is your friend?
<ivoks> zeus77: if you have dhcp, just run 'dhclient ethX'
<georgy> zeus77,  :iface eth0 inet dhc
<collier> bash: Frostwire: command not found
<cipher> CazedNewb: that way, it will be easier to have the installer mount it for you
<Flannel> collier: frostwire not Frostwire
<anon32> how do I allow non-root access to my NTFS partition (in read-only mode)
<georgy> zeus : dhcp
<ivoks> zeus77: where X is 0,1,2,3 or ...
<w30> bigbadgoat, go to your bottom panel right click on it and  choose add panel then right click on the new panel properties and change it to be a top panel.
<Flannel> !tell anon32 about ntfs
<Flimflam`> interest
<britt> ARRGGGHHHH
<CrazedNewb> cipher: Ok, I'm going to go try. Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: we are both using broadband routers which use DHCP
<anon32> thanks
<anon32> !fuse
<cpl-tnt44> ladydoor :  can u poing me to the specific page u found ?
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<collier> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<collier> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<collier> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<collier> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: then you have a problem
<tuskernini> collier, ... did you do $ sudo apt-get install frostwire
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: what page are you talking about?
<zeus77> perfect, thanks.
<collier> I need to install java?
<britt> i dont want to reinstall linux over this little thing
<Agrajag> Paddy_EIRE: you'll need to have him forwared port 5900 to his computer then.
<cipher> britt: you mentioned you don't have the root password anymore or you never entered one?
<jman8888> Whoever told me to do Xorg  -configure. I couldnt get it to work.
<Phoul> britt, why you need to install?
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: how would that be done
<ivoks> britt: what's the problem?
<collier> I need java, How do I install that?
<renemartinez> hello
<tuskernini> collier, i have not worked with frostwire so i do not know what you need...
<collier> It says I need java
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: port forwarding? you have to do that on your router... this has nothing to do with linux
<Avagant> Get Nicotine!
<Agrajag> Paddy_EIRE: it's different depending on the router. He'll have to find out what he has and how to do it.
<Phoul> britt, ?
<Avagant> !Nicotine
<britt> i fixed it, i just did sudo -k over and over and over again until it worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nicotine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> oh, ntl
<britt> i think i got it
<cipher> britt: odd
<tuskernini> collier, either go to the synaptic package manager and search for java... or try $ sudo apt-get install java
<georgy> collier : sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<froud> anyone know if ubuntu kernels should support IPSec out the box?
<Avagant> Nicotine > all
<Flannel> !tell collier about java
<britt> nevermind
<tonyyarusso> Can samba share files with a windows machine on ext3, or does your share have to be a Windows-readable filesystem?
<tuskernini> o yes you need the whole shebang..
<Paddy_EIRE> ivoks: how come win can do this without configuring port forwarding and linux cant
<Phoul> !tell me about nvidia
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: nope, samba takes care of it
<Phoul> !tell phoul about nvidia
<Avagant> !tell collier about Nicotine
<cipher> and here ivoks was telling *me* not to play with the bots :-/
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Okay, I think that does away with my last reason to have a fat32 partition then.
<ablyss> is there a cron editor that comes with ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Nicotine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ivoks> Paddy_EIRE: windows need port forwarind too for that
<Agrajag> Paddy_EIRE: how do you do it in windows?
<Agrajag> You're eithe rforwarding a port or somehow doing NAT traversal
<Paddy_EIRE> remote assistance
<Agrajag> remote assistance probably uses NAT traversal somehow
<Paddy_EIRE> then use the messenger to invite....no mention of ports
<ivoks> ah...
<we2by> hello
<Agrajag> ah, it uses UPNP
<jp> Agrajag: there's a protocol that allows you to ask your router to forward a port for you. Windows probably uses that (don't remember what it's called)
<steamR> Paddy_EIRE: Because Windows allows passthru of Upnp
<Agrajag> jp: UPNP
<we2by> is there a music player like rythmbox but use less ram?
<Agrajag> we2by: mpd?
<Paddy_EIRE> steamR: oh,
<we2by> what's mpd?
<jp> that's right. UPNP is probably why you don't need to setup port forwarding yourself on windows (it does it for you)
<Agrajag> it's not quite like rhythmbox, but it's easy on ram
<Avagant> XMMS
<we2by> Agrajag, what is the name?
<Avagant> I'm going to spam xmms.
<Avagant> Haha
<Agrajag> we2by: music player daemon. it runs in the background and you use a separate client to connect to it
<we2by> nah, xmms is not working very well with beryl
<Avagant> beryl?
<we2by> yea, compiz
<Avagant> bah bah beryl?
<collier> Do I have to download java first?
<steamR> Paddy_EIRE: You can manually forward ports in Linux to make it work
<Avagant> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy_EIRE> steamR: how would i go about that
<we2by> Avagant, is it a new name for compiz (xgl)
<steamR> Paddy_EIRE: google about on Linux port forwarding
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<britt> since i have a root account, can i do a dpkg --purge on sudo and apt-get it again?
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers guys :)
<Agrajag> Paddy_EIRE: it's different depending on your router. This has nothing to do with linux.
<Avagant> compiz?
<georgy> collier : no, just download it
<ivoks> steamR: but his router isn't linux
<Avagant> ?!?!?
<ladydoor> britt: wouldn't it be better to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure sudo?
<Avagant> !compiz
<finalbeta> !help
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Agrajag> ivoks: well, it might be linux anyway, but that's not the point
<ivoks> right
<Avagant> I guess I'll never know...
<steamR> Agrajag: It isn't the router, cause it worked on windows in Upnp mode
<Agrajag> steamR: so what? vino doesn't use upnp to my knowledge
<collier> which one do I downlaoad RPM or self-extracting file?
<Agrajag> the port will have to be forwarded
<georgy> collier : ?
<steamR> as i said
<Avagant> !beagle
<amonkey> how can i get synaptic to show me only packages from a certain repo? i tried the orgin filter, but that didn't seem to work.
<collier> where do I download java?
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<Avagant> That sounds interesting.
<Flannel> !tell collier about java
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you in the house my friend
<steamR> If NAT is involved, you must configure both client and router
<ladydoor> cpl-tnt44: again, what page are you talking about that i supposedly found?
<jtholmes> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<georgy> collier : you are under ubuntu ?
<steamR> but this is REALLY off topic
<steamR> hopefully he's over Ubuntu (chuckles)
<collier> yes
<britt> well i have enough dependencies, that removing sudo isnt going to work
<georgy> steamR : French expression
<kaning> hi
<collier> I dont see java.bin under Add/Remove Apps
<ladydoor> britt: again, you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<ivoks> britt: why would you remove sudo?
<ladydoor> britt: *or rather root@box:~$ dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<Genix> can someone help me with installing aiglx and compiz on an amd64 system?
<kaning> trying to get a windows XP machine to browse a samba share but ii keep getting a username and password prompt
<cpk2> i had a problem caused by sudo last night, I had something zombie and then sudo broke =\
<ivoks> ladydoor: apt-get --reinstall install sudo?
<Code-E> the iron
<kaning> which always fails
<georgy> collier: sun-java5-jre
<cpk2> its hard to fix a problem without root
<ladydoor> ivoks: that too
<kaning> any help there
<georgy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ladydoor> collier: you mean synaptic?
<ivoks> kaning: smbpasswd is the tool you need
<collier> whats it under
<collier> synaptic
<collier> or add/remove?
<cpk2> kaning: you try your username and password?
<ivoks> kaning: samba doesn't use passwords from linux users
<ladydoor> collier: what is add/remove? synaptic ubuntu's package manager, and adept is kubuntu's.
<micael71> ivoks do you know any grafical ftp-server
<ivoks> micael71: ? lol no
<steamR> cpk2: sudo doesnt just brake... are you listed in /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> ladydoor: "add/remove" is the dumbed down interface in the menues
<collier> add/remove applications
<Samuel_> #ubuntu-it
<anon32> how can I set sudo to ask for root's password
<ladydoor> Flannel: oh, i see. but isn't synaptic well under the standard definition of ``user-friendly?''
<anon32> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> anon32: you dont
<britt> how do i find out which module is being loaded for my sound?
<cpk2> steamR: yeah, sudo just didnt do anything, any sudo command would hang
<anon32> I know there's a way to do it
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of any good binary news servers that support posting that can be accessed via Pan
<Flannel> ladydoor: it is, but not if you only know you want "a web browser" or whatever, add remove has suggested apps etc
<georgy> britt : lsmod
<Flannel> anon32: why not just use su, in that case?
<Shadowpillar> who's having the sudo problem?
<ladydoor> Flannel: oh, i see. check.
<ladydoor> Flannel: sounds complicated.
<collier> I dont see anything java in the synaptic package manager
<ladydoor> cpk2: do less /etc/sudoers and post the result to pastebin, would you?
<anon32> Flannel, because then I'd have to deal with exiting out of a root shell
<Flannel> collier: you need to enable multiverse, ubotu has sent you a link about it three times now
<anon32> and that doesn't work for graphical sudo
<georgy> collier : do you have all repos enable ?
<twinge> I'm having trouble getting the Add/Remove Applications program to use proxy settings. Where am I supposed to set those?
<Shadowpillar> best thing I can say is boot up the live cd, and enter a chroot on your main system via the live cd and do an apt-get --reinstall install sudo
<collier> repos? I dont know
<ladydoor> collier: which java were you looking for? sun?
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<collier> yes
<Flannel> collier: follow that link
<jtholmes> !multiuniverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiuniverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<collier> I went there already
<ladydoor> !multiverse > jtholmes
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jtholmes> thanks
<jtholmes> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ladydoor> collier: which were you looking for?
<Flannel> collier: so then do those steps, and you'll have java
<dabou> greetings, i recently downloaded the latest version of ubuntu and installed it, along with everything i wanted, without testing anything, brought it home where i do not have the internet, to find that i have no sound. the volume control appears, but it does not have the WAVE or PCM or whatever sliders... ALSA does not seem to load at boot. the card is a sound blaster audigy. it never did this before with ubuntu. i looked around all weekend at config files.. l
<collier> un Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu making sure to check the unsupported and proprietary software checkboxes, or install the sun-java5-bin package.
<collier> I told u
<ladydoor> jtholmes: ummm...why not just read the bot's pm?
<collier> its not in add/remove
<chx> how could i get mplayer to use the second sounds with alsa? i know it's some -ao alsa: but i do not know how to go on
<twinge> I tried to set a global proxy using gconf-editor, but that didn't do the trick
<Flannel> collier: no, use synaptic, not add remove.
<jtholmes> ladydoor: where is it i am very new to irc
<steamR> britt lsmod | grep pcm
<jtholmes> but not to linux
<ladydoor> jtholmes: i don't know what program you're using...it's probably in a different tab though
<cpk2> ladydoor: I have since rebooted since the problem but here is /etc/sudoers http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25527/
<ivoks> anon32: man sudo
<jtholmes> ladydoor: konversation  with tabs along bottom
<collier> Flannel: it says to use add/remove
<ivoks> anon32: rootpw      If set, sudo will prompt for the root password
<twinge> any help with proxy settings?
<ivoks> anon32: make that man sudoers
<ladydoor> jtholmes: then it should be in a different tab.
<georgy> collier : type in a console : sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin
* ephemeros 'night \m/
<georgy> collier : a it will be installed
<matt8806suomi> menu editor from terminal??
<jtholmes> ladydoor: only tabs i have  are  irc.freenode  #kde  # kubuntu  #ubuntu
<sureshot> hey all ware can i find the syntax to install beryl for aiglx i have an ati care not nvidia
<steamR> cpk2: root    ALL=(ALL) ALL add similar line beneath, but with your username
<Flannel> collier: right, but at the top of the page, it mentions you MUST have multiverse enabled, which you must not, if it doesn't show up
<collier> when I type it in termainal it ask me for a password
<Paddy_EIRE> i didnt sign out
<kaning> thanks ivoks
<jtholmes> ladydoor: i will poke around to find out more about the bot
<ladydoor> jtholmes: hmmm...odd. ubotu should've sent you a pm.
<collier> How do I enabled multiverse?
<georgy> collier : it's your password
<ivoks> kaning: ?
<Flannel> !tell collier about multiverse
<ivoks> kaning: ah, samba passwords :)
<matt8806suomi> anybody know how to get menu editor from terminal??
<theBish0p> it would be neat if Ubuntu could be installed to a free partition from within windows
<cpk2> steamR: why? I can already use sudo...
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<jtholmes> ladydoor: my oversight it did and i am looking at it
<Flannel> theBish0p: it is possible
<Abst> System -> Admin -> Synaptic
<anon32> um, while trying to edit sudoers, I got an error "read-only"
<Abst> Its in the repositorys menu bit
<ladydoor> cpk2: are in the admin group? what's the output of the command groups?
<collier> Multiverse (software that is "not free").
<collier> I have to buy it?
<ladydoor> jtholmes: cool :-)
<jtholmes> ladydoor: how does one trigger such actions
<shwag> when I echo a textarea I get a bunch of ^M's at the carriage return areas.
<anon32> but I was running gedit as root
<steamR> cpk2: well, then... Ignore it. Should not be needed anyway...
<theBish0p> flannel: is it "technically" possible, or is there an actual way of doing it?
<Flannel> collier: no, it's just not open source.
<LiraNuna> My sister always says "Oh, you are doing something illegal, right?" when I have a terminal open
<ladydoor> jtholmes: !somethinginteresting > somenick
<Flannel> theBish0p: yes, there's a howto on the installation page
<cpk2> ladydoor: I am in admin
<Flannel> !tell theBish0p about install
<ivoks> anon32: sudo visudo
<theBish0p> sweet, i'll check it out
<georgy> anon32 : you have to use visudo
<Admiral_Chicago> LiraNuna, do you say yes. i would
<jtholmes> ladydoor: just as i asked the question the  >  jtholmes  thingy came flashing back thanks
<LiraNuna> Admiral_Chicago, ?
<LiraNuna> haha
<tuskernini> GAIM and IDENTIFY did not work... dont know exactly how to repeat buddy pounce... anyone?
<ladydoor> jtholmes: haha...cool
<Coolrazor> Is there a VNC or RDP that doesn't require the server to have x session running?
<jtholmes> ladydoor: i know linux but irc is new to me, lot to learn especially short cuts
<anon32> gah, I don't get it
<anon32> how do I save?
<matt8806suomi> anybody know how to get menu editor in terminal??
<Agrajag> anon32: you don't know how to use vim?
<w30> theBish0p, I wouldn't trust "Windows" to do anything besides "Windows" ;=)
<georgy> anon : !wq
<ladydoor> jtholmes: haha, yeah...i only recently started using irc.
<anon32> no
<Agrajag> anon32: make your changes, hit esc, type :wq (enter)
<ladydoor> Agrajag: you don't need to use vim to use visudo. you can set it to use nano (which i think it does by default)
<Flannel> anon32: use nano instead of vim
<ladydoor> (in ubuntu)
<Agrajag> ladydoor: oh
<georgy> Agrajag: oups, you right
<Avagant> nano!
<Avagant> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<tuskernini> use vim, its cool
<ivoks> anon32: take 10 minutes and run vimtutor :)
<matt8806suomi> <ladydoor> do you know how to get menu editor from terminal??
<anon32> I still don't get nano
<mjr> Coolrazor, what you want is Xvnc (though technically it still is an X session)
<ladydoor> matt8806suomi: for what wm?
<bm0nk> I have a Netgear WG121 USB (v2) wireless card, and  I've just installed the newest version of ndiswrapper, got the wg121.inf/sys files from ndis5 folder, ndsiwrapper -l returns  netwg121 driver installed, hardware (0846:4210) present .// lsusb returns 0846:4210 Netgear, Inc. WG121 Wifi (v2) // HOWEVER iwconfig doesn't show my card...ifconfig only shows loopback... can ANYONE help? I've been working on this for hours....
<JosefK> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs; KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello; GNOME: gvim, gedit, eclipse, pida
<matt8806suomi> ubuntu
<tuskernini> or just gedit.
<Agrajag> ladydoor: woa, I just tried it and it dumped me into some weird editor
<Avagant> help
<ivoks> anon32: it's not nano, but vi
<JosefK> need to get Anjuta in that list really
<Agrajag> it's not vim, and it's not nano
<ladydoor> matt8806suomi: ubuntu is an operating system, not a window manager.
<Coolrazor> mjr thanks!
<Avagant> how do i send a message with querying one person?
<anon32> no, it says nano
<theBish0p> w30: all i'm talking about is installing Ubuntu to a seperate partition without having to reboot.  just a matter of convenience so my machine isn't out of commission for 2 hours
<Agrajag> anon32: I must have something weird set up then
<theBish0p> after the system is installed, then i'll reboot
<matt8806suomi> gnome 2.16, if i was using kde i would have said kubuntu
<ivoks> anon32: do it like this
<ivoks> anon32: export EDITOR="gedit"
<ivoks> anon32: sudo visudo
<Agrajag> in that case, make your changes and use ctrl-O to writeout the file
<Agrajag> and ctrl-X to exit
<ladydoor> matt8806suomi: ah. do you know the name of the menu editor? and there are other wm's than xfce, gnome, and kde, such as fluxbox, ratpoison, ion, twm, blackbox, etc.
<Avagant> anon32: Ya.
* bm0nk sighs
<anon32> I got a syntax error
* anon32 doesn't get command line editors and is using su instead
<w30> theBish0p, Ubuntu install must have taken me 15 minutes at most, with an install cd.
<matt8806suomi> ah yes true true, yeah it's alacarte
<seatouch> hi i've got a problem .. i cant seem to output any sounds on my pc .. so anyone wanna help me ?
<steamR> seatouch: fire
<theBish0p> w30: its not a knock against ubuntu, i'm just doing other stuff right now, so i don't have the time to do the installer
<Avagant> anon32: I use gedit anyways.
<ladydoor> matt8806suomi: probably just type alacarte. if that works, for future reference, in gnome, i *think* you can hit <alt>F2 to bring up a run-command box, and you can type it there.
<w30> theBish0p, to get it finished the way I want it takes weeks though
<ivoks> anon32: not understanding vim or emacs is like not understanding shifting gears in car
<steamR> seatouch: what sound card?
<anon32> HELP! I keep getting syntax errors
<seatouch> streamR its a cmedia i think
<ladydoor> anon32: what is your syntax error?
<anon32> on line 23!
<ivoks> anon32: so, what's on line 23?
<anon32> visudo "syntax error on line 23, sudoers not changed"
<anon32> I don't have 23 lines
<steamR> seatouch: Is this in vmware?
<lance> can anyone help me.. my mouse movement is really choppy.. dont know why.. only sometimes it starts up this way
<seatouch> steamR no just normal installation
<ivoks> anon32: what did you change in sudoers?
<lance> i.e it moves really slow..
<anon32> I added "rootpw"
<Avagant> yah i can't seem to get into all of these asound.rc things.
<bm0nk> I guess no one can help me then.....
<Avagant> i can't find them!
<steamR> seatouch: cmedia is not all good on ALSA. Install the OSS-ALSA wrapper thing... let me see...
<matt8806suomi> ladydoor: even in sudo i can't delete items
<ivoks> anon32: that's wrong
<lance> does anyone know why  my mouse moves really choppy?
<ladydoor> matt8806suomi: i don't know anything about gnome, i'm sorry.
<ivoks> anon32: there's a line that starts with Default
<seatouch> steamR ok sure tell me on installation
<ivoks> anon32: Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<anon32> what do I do?
<ladydoor> anon32: ok, you actually need to put that on the line ivoks just posted.
<ivoks> anon32: change it into Defaults        !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,rootpw
<zuus> can anyone help me get 3d acceleration working??  Fglrxinfo returns the 'Mesa' driver, and in the Xorg.0.log file I notice dri fails to load beacuase of some drm problem . . .
<lance> does anyone know why  my mouse moves really choppy?
<steamR> seatouch: sudo apt-get install alsa-oss (It is in Universe i think)
<anon32> it already says defaults etc etc
<matt8806suomi> nah that's cool
<ladydoor> anon32: right, you need to put rootpw on that line.
<seatouch> steamR ok sure
<ivoks> anon32: read again what i've waid
<anon32> lance: either your driver sucks, your mouse sucks, or you have 100% CPU
<ivoks> anon32: said
<Amanda> Hola owo)/
<matt8806suomi> anyone know anything about gnome alacarte??
<anon32> oh, thanks
<tuxtux> please for sistem voip free
<Amanda> Mmmh....
<Amanda> xDUu
<anon32> um, visudo: sudoers not changed
<supermiguel> how do i make an .iso cd in ubuntu
<lance> anon32, this only happens sometimes i log in
<Astray> supermiguel, You can use gnomebaker
<seatouch> steamR done it .. so now do i need to restart something ??
<georgy> supermiguel, : use graveman
<zuus> supermiguel: use k3d
<supermiguel> deam
<lance> anon32: i dont have 100% cpu.. no where near
<supermiguel> hehe which one is easy
<Amanda> Hello w)/
<georgy> supermiguel : all of them
<shadowhywind> I am having a werid problem, wpa_supplicant is saying that my driver doesn't support WPA but it worked fine in a previous install
<steamR> seatouch: Is it, like no sounds at all, or is it that specific apps don't play?
<Amanda> With Magic ^^
<anon32> well, when you're logging in, your CPU usage probably spiked
<seatouch> steamR no sound at all
<seatouch> steamR it plays fine .. but no sound
<ladydoor> supermiguel: of bashburn :-)
<ladydoor> *or
<zuus> anybody know how to fix the ati 'Mesa' driver problem??
<Amanda> Do you now you make me cry (8) woOuo, Do you now you make me die (8)
<Amanda> xDD
<Astray> I have a problem where when I set a set of hotkeys to launch a terminal using gnomes keyboard shortcuts, none of the combinations I use for terminal work.
<anon32> what's the package name for the DivX and the XViD totem codec (I have VLC, but thumbnails would be nice)?
<lance> anon32, sorry i mean sometimes i log in and my mouse is choppy for the entire session, and sometmise its fine
<anon32> and yes, I have read restrictedformats
<Amanda> Look, you are magic, and late you eat this magic
<lance> anon32, so the fix i have is to restart  a few times until it start ok
<Avagant> Is there a thing you can take screen shots of movies?
<steamR> seatouch: I just PM u
<Avagant> To make animated gifs?
<mjr> anon32, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg should do
<Avagant> Even though I have no idea how to use gimp.
<ltR20^^> hey, my ubuntu partition is damaged. it crashed
<Amanda> Ok, my englis is bad, I'm Chilean People >O.....
<Avagant> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ltR20^^> how do i recover it?
<anon32> mjr, ok
<steamR> seatouch: this channel is HEAVY traffic u know...
<Agrajag> !es
<Amanda> *english
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anon32> mjr, a size estimate though?
<Amanda> ~_n)b Thaks
<jariep1_> hi all
<Amanda> *Thanks
<seatouch> steamR yup lets move to chat
<supermiguel> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded". To see more details on the relationship, see: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<seatouch> steamR yup lets move to privmsg sorry
<jariep1_> how do I setup JAVA_HOME environment variable permanently, system wide including for root and any users
<spanky_> Hi there. Does anyone know of a good console torrent client that runs in the background. btdownloadcurses and btdownloadconsole don't seem to behave as background tasks
<Amanda> This is magic, no?
<Jaak> my ubuntu installer can't format the hd somehow
<Amanda> Ok, ok, this is NOT magic, but, I like the Magic!
<Amanda> Ubuntu is Magic (8)
<Amanda> THE MAGIC IS MAGIC!
<Avagant> So.
<ciaron> is it possible to cat something to the keyboard?
<Amanda> I like the chocolate owo)/
<Agrajag> spanky_: that's what screen is for
<tuskernini> amanda, great stuff
<ciaron> er clipboard even
<Amanda> I like the magic
<flo> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<anon32> I have a weird problem in Ubuntu, when I try to use alacarte to edit menus, change default apps, etc, nothing happens
<Avagant> Anyone is there a program to take screen shots of movies and shows?
<Agrajag> ciaron: how would you do that? your keyboard isn't a display device
<anon32> I don't get it, I'm the default admin too
<lance> sometimes i log in and my mouse is choppy until i reboot.. anyone?
<tuskernini> where can i see a screenshot of edgy?
<lance> my cpu is like 10%
<spanky_> Agrajag: screen?
<Jaak> What can be the reason of ubuntu installers disk manager to refuse to format my hd?
<ladydoor> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Agrajag> spanky_: run screen from a terminal
<macaco_> I have a problem
<segfault> lance, try changing ur mouse driver in xorg.conf
<Amanda> The magic is the most important thing in this weird and stupidity world _
<Agrajag> it creates a virtual terminal for you, you can disconnect from it and reconnect, even connect to it from multiple places
<anon32> lance, your mouse model?
<macaco_> I came some hours ago with a firebird problem... now I'm on the server and it seems that the apt-cache solution you gave is not working.
<lance> segfault, change it to what?
<Amanda> Yes! It is a great stuff
<Amanda> xD.....
<macaco_> can someone tell me how to install firebird db on my ubuntu server?
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<segfault> lance, what is it now?  it may just be a trial and error thing
<lance> anon32, its a compaq mouse
<Decadent> how can i create a multiple rar file (for exaple rar.00 rar01 etc)???
<ladydoor> whoa...calm down, there
<lance> segfault, it says: Driver "mouse"
<ciaron> Agrajag: i meant clipboard
<anon32> Decadent, um, there's rar for linux at rarsoft's page
<Agrajag> ciaron: oh I have no idea, sorry
<anon32> if that's not your pick, you can rar and then split with 7-zip or an equivalent
<Genix> what irc client do you guys use?
<segfault> lance, how about protocol
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<anon32> !7aip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7aip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anon32> haha
<anon32> !botsex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macaco_> !firebird2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firebird2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macaco_> !interbase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interbase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lance> segfault, ImPS/2
<macaco_> !firebird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firebird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> macaco_: packages.ubuntu.com to search
<lance> segfault, ZAxisMapping 4 5
<Avagant> Is there a program like Nero where I can take frame by frame screenshots of movies and such?
<zuus> Can somebody help me get my ATI 3d acceleration working?
<segfault> lance, here are some others to try for protocol (beware it could leave u mouseless until u change again so be prepared) Explorerps/2, Auto
<georgy_> Avagant : istanbul
<flo> ok this is a edgy question but i'm tring here becouse on #ubuntu+1 i dont get any answer  i have a prob with internet conection everitime i boot i have to set MTU to 1500 becouse is set to 64 , how can i make that a persistent change? i have to do pppoeconf everi time to setup again the conection
<segfault> lance, u must restart after change for changes to take effect
<Avagant> istanbul?
<segfault> lance, or at least restart X
<Avagant> !istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-3ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 65 kB, installed size 344 kB
<maxkelley> !xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<maxkelley> hrm
<zuus> !Fglrz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Fglrz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zuus> !Fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maxkelley> howdo I install xfce?
<jrib> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<georgy_> !xubuntu
<Avagant> No but I mean like a movie player, that takes frame screenshots like Nero.
<macaco_> I found the package firebird2-classic-server
<ladydoor> Avagant: xine can take frame screenshots
<macaco_> but
<jrib> Avagant: never used nero, but I think totem takes screenshots
<Avagant> Someone just suggested that.
<_MMA_AWAY> Can anyone tell me, If I use a dual-core CPU, should I be using the "generic" kernel in Edgy?
<maxkelley> it couldn't find the package xubuntu-desktop
<ajmitch> _MMA_AWAY: yes
<Genix> how do you start gdm from console?
<segfault> _MMA_AWAY, what arch?
<Avagant> Now that I can get back into my stupid root, I'll have to look.
<_MMA_> Thanx
<Genix> or xserver
<jrib> Genix: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Genix> thanks
<macaco_> when I type apt-get install firebird2-classic-server it says it "couldn't find package firebird2-clase... "
<_MMA_> segfault:x86
<kingace> Hi all
<jrib> !info firebird2-classic-server
<ubotu> firebird2-classic-server: Firebird Classic Server - an RDBMS based on InterBase 6.0 code. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3.4870-3 (dapper), package size 372 kB, installed size 768 kB (Only available for i386 darwin-i386 freebsd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386 netbsd-i386 openbsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 darwin-amd64 freebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 knetbsd-amd64 netbsd-amd64 openbsd-amd64 hurd-amd64)
<_MMA_> Im runnin 32bit Edgy on AMD 64.
<ladydoor> macaco_: have you enabled universe?
<jrib> macaco_: have you enabled universe?
<jrib> heh
<ladydoor> _MMA_: #ubuntu+1
<_MMA_> Should I go 64 with Edgy?
<macaco_> how do I do that on server?
<tiede> Hello everyone. I was wondering if you guys know the way I can "lock" a toolbar, so that it can no longer be drag across the screen
<macaco_> I know how to do it on desktop but not on server
<collier> I installed JAVA now what do I do to open frostwire?
<jrib> ubotu: tell macaco_ about universe
<gnomefreak> _MMA_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<_MMA_> Ok. Thank you. :)
<kingace> when I try to apt-get compiz, it tells me it has dependencies on compiz-plugins, which has dependencies on compiz-core and csm, and I can't seems to apt-get csm.
<collier> I installed JAVA now what do I do to open frostwire?
<gnomefreak> kingace: ask in #ubuntu-glx they would know best
<kingace> thanks
<zuus> Can anybody help me get 3d acceleration working?
<|CADE|> what'd be the easiest way in the terminal to create a "link directory" in home that when opened takes me to a directory, say, in my .wine folder?
<jrib> collier: have you installed frostwire?
<gnomefreak> collier: sudo update-alternaitves --config java
<ladydoor> |CADE|: ln -s /full/path/to/wine/dir ~
<collier> ok
<RedGhost> Where are the images stored on ubuntu, like the ubuntu images and icons and stuff?
<gnomefreak> !ati > zuus
<|CADE|> thanks ladydoor
<tiede> what is your card zuus
<gnomefreak> zuus: please read your pm from ubotu
<ladydoor> |CADE|: np
<collier> gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> tiede: its ati card
<we2by> omg, cpu fan is on! :(
<macaco_> !info universe
<ubotu> Package universe does not exist in any distro I know
<collier> it asks me for a password
<gnomefreak> collier: type your password than
<collier> It goes so quickly I cant enter my password
<zuus> I have an ati xpress 200m, ive installed FGLRX but fglrxinfo returns mesa as the driver
* gnomefreak thinks he should fix that first
<spanky_> Agrajag: screen worked perfectly thanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm trying to install compiz, using these instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<Agrajag> spanky_: it's just about the most useful program ever
<naegling23> hey, when I try to change the resolution in NWN, I get the following error "X Error of failed request: BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)" what could this be?
<FlyingSquirrel32> but the package csm does not show up even after I added the repos they said
<collier_> WHat happened?
<FlyingSquirrel32> Anyone know about this?
<jrib> FlyingSquirrel32: try #ubuntu-xgl
<ladydoor> FlyingSquirrel32: did you do sudo apt-get update?
<gnomefreak> collier_: try the command again
<Lehti> is there a utility similar to gdesklets, but one that would have pretty much everything in one "table"?
<FlyingSquirrel32> ladydoor:Yup, several times
<collier_> ok
<Avagant> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<collier_> whats the commads again?
<ladydoor> FlyingSquirrel32: yeah, ask in their channel :-)
<gnomefreak> collier_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<RedGhost> What folder would I find the gnome icons and default wallpapers and etc??
<collier_> it says
<collier_> bash: mypassword: commad not found
<Avagant> I'm gonna do a search for totem first, just so I see how many insano plugins I'm gonna need for video.
<gnomefreak> collier_: do you see a # or a $ at the prompt?
<georgy_> FlyingSquirrel32,  : try this mirror : deb http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ dapper main
<collier_> there is a $
<gnomefreak> collier_: type sudo -i
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$
<collier_> just sudo -i?
<gnomefreak> yes
<macaco> !ubotu tell macaco about universe
<collier_> it asks me for my password
<collier_> and when  Ienter it, it goes to fast
<gnomefreak> collier_: when it asks for a password type whatever your user password is
<collier_> I do
<collier_> but I cant finish typing it because it goes so fast
<tiede> sorry zuus, I am having some connectio issues... Did you see this before? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1465789&postcount=4
<collier_> it cuts me off
<gnomefreak> and does it bring you back to a prompt?
<collier_> it says bash: mypassword command not found
<Avagant> it says I already have totem?
<LuisMendes> can I force a program (maybe with some special attribute) to start maximized?
<Avagant> But it's not in my apps.
<gnomefreak> collier_: did you install ubuntu on that pc?
<collier_> yes I am on ubuntu
<tiede> !toolbars
<Agrajag> Avagant: it's called "movie player"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toolbars - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> collier_: are you the person that installed it?
<collier_> yes
<gnomefreak> and you are using the user name that you set up during install?
<collier_> yes
<[arcanux] > hello
<Avagant> Wait I'm confused about totem now.
<we2by> hi, why isn't there an update for gnome to the latest stable version?
<Skarr> How do I delete a partition  and then add space to another
<Bazzi> we2by: edgy will be that update
<collier_> when I type the password it cuts me off and says bash: mypassword: command not found
<Avagant> gparted!
<Avagant> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<gnomefreak> we2by: they cant backport gnome 2.16 to dapper
<Skarr> nv,
<we2by> I just read gnome 2.16 has performance improvement
<collier_> gnomefreak: what should  I do?
<gnomefreak> collier_: something sounds wrong in /etc/sudoer
<Bazzi> we2by: not just gnome :)
<gnomefreak> we2by: it would make it unstable
<Dodi_71> Can someone please help me in private, please
<Avagant> gnomefreak: maybe grub will help?
<Lehti> I'd like something similar ot gdesklet, but with a unified and simple look.. is there such utility? :(
<we2by> omg, I wanna try it
<zuus> yes, i have tried that method
<collier_> everything else works when it asks me for a password
<gnomefreak> Avagant: grub will help with what?
<Avagant> what are you trying to do, collier?
<we2by> Bazzi, what else got betetr performance?
<collier_> I am trying to do
<gnomefreak> collier_: sudo -i
<collier_> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<tuskernini> what does sudo -i do?
<collier_> yeah sudo -i
<gnomefreak> tuskernini: gives you a root term
<gnomefreak> collier_: it works?
<Bazzi> we2by: system startup was improved sigificantly
<[arcanux] > Hi, I'm trying to put the fonts in the "Applications", "Places"..etc menus smaller, but when I go to Font Proferences and change them the changes don't have any effect in the menus, what might be wrong with my ubuntu ?
<collier_> no
<Avagant> what's the error message?
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get update
<tuskernini> gnomefreak, thanx
<collier_> it asks me for a password
<collier_> and I enter mine
<gnomefreak> collier_: does that work
<zuus> i get a problem with the sudo module-assistant code
<collier_> and it says bash: mypass: command not found
<Avagant> huh
<we2by> Bazzi, not here
<gnomefreak> collier_: try sudo apt-get update
<Avagant> that one i haven't had yet.
<Bazzi> we2by: well you didnt try edgy yet
<collier_> it asks for password again
<collier_> and I enter it and it says
<collier_> bash: mypass: command not found
<ladydoor> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Avagant> I was going to suggest finding out what your permissions are, I just had a problem with sudo this morning.
<gnomefreak> collier_: this sounds false than collier_ > everything else works when it asks me for a password
<collier_> How do I find out that avagant?
<we2by> Bazzi, what do I get edgy?
<Avagant> ln -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<gnomefreak> we2by: join #ubuntu+1
<Bazzi> we2by: wait 4 weeks and you'll get it hassle-free through the update manager
<collier_> how do I access tht?
<gnomefreak> collier_: type what he typed
<Avagant> oin the terminal.
<we2by> oh god, it is the next ubuntu verison?
<collier_> 1 sec
<we2by> awsome, I wwill wait then
<Avagant> and cut and paste here, should be one line.
<Bazzi> :)
<Avagant> my root was skt:skt
<Avagant> and it wasn't allowing me to get into sudo at all
<collier_> ok I am there
<collier_> but when  Iclick sudo
<collier_> nothing happens
<Avagant> you've got to type that line word for word.
<collier_> in termail?
<Avagant> ln -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<Avagant> yes
<zenwhen-lt> Avagant, are you sktdapper...... whatever his name was
<Avagant> yes i am
<zenwhen-lt> oh ok
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$  ln -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<collier_> ln: invalid option -- l
<collier_> Try `ln --help' for more information.
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$
<gnomefreak> no
<Avagant> wait it's.
<Avagant> ls
<Avagant> no...waht is it again?
<gnomefreak> collier_: ls
<Avagant> oh it is ls
<Avagant> haha
<gnomefreak> lol
<Avagant> sorry collier
<macaco> I'm still trying to use apt-get on firebird
<gnomefreak> ln = link
<gnomefreak> ls =list
<collier_> so what do I type
<sjek> hi can someone please answer this on the forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241196 ?
<macaco> I uncommented the lines for universe and multiverse and I still can't see progress
<gnomefreak> collier_: ls -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<tuskernini> help the guy, just now he decides to leave ubuntu!
<Avagant> ls -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<gnomefreak> bbl i have to fix this
<frank_> I'm trying to flash my sony dvdrw. Anyone know which program to use. I already have the firmware. http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/ doesn't work
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$  ls -dl /usr/bin/sudo
<collier_> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 110280 2006-05-17 04:43 /usr/bin/sudo
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$
<Avagant> gnomefreak: beat me to it
<Avagant> hmmm
<tuskernini> does anyone use gizmo?
<ladydoor> sjek: you need to use cp -a
<collier> ARRRRR.
<we2by> Bazzi, have you tried gnome 2.16 already?
<Avagant> collier, i'm just by what I went through this morning.
<sjek> ok
<Avagant> i'm just going by i mean
<sjek> what does the -a do ladydoor?
<Bazzi> we2by: yes, I'm running it currently
<collier_> Be right back
<we2by> Bazzi, stable enough to work on it?
<collier> so you /think/.
<sjek> (i'm a real newbie :) )
<Bazzi> we2by: gnome/gtk itself yes, but not all applications on top of it
<ladydoor> sjek: it's the first signal in the cp manpage--you can see it there. normally, you wouldn't need it, but sudo doesn't automatically know that you want the proper behavior
<gnomefreak> we2by: please talk about gnome 2.16 in #ubuntu+1
<we2by> Bazzi, like what application?
<Bazzi> especially some universe packages are still broken/need some small hacking etc
<Avagant> is it giving you a error message about the password, collier_?
<macaco> I'm still trying to use apt-get on firebird
<sjek> ok tnx a lot :)
<macaco> I uncommented the lines for universe and multiverse and I still can't see progress
<Bazzi> I have established a love-hate relationship with eclipse
<Renan_s2> !info mtink
<ladydoor> macaco: did you do sudo apt-get update?
<ubotu> mtink: Status monitor and configuration tool for Epson inkjet printers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.12-2 (dapper), package size 157 kB, installed size 632 kB
<macaco> let me do it
<Spy> does anyone run Ubuntu with cable modem connected with USB cable ?
<Avagant> However whatever you do don't -R /usr or /bin cause that'll ruin your world. :D
<hyper> what package do I need to install for jpeglib.h  ?
<torchie> !?!?!?
<torchie> kernel panicked when I put in the ubuntu CD
<QuietMan> How do i find the bus id for my graphics card?
<chris_> Hello, i updated my dapper to edgy eft beta, my problem is following..my fonts are fucked up?! http://img525.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshothv1.png is there any solution?
<Spy> does anyone can help me please ? ... Since i installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but worked with Live CD.
<mjr> QuietMan, lspci | grep -i vga
<ladydoor> chris_: #ubuntu+1. p.s.:  don't curse
<Avagant> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Avagant> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sjek> posted the solution also in that thread lady for other people :)
<ladydoor> crimsun: you've got to be careful when installing a *development release*
<torchie> family friendly!?
<torchie> on irc?
<ladydoor> sjek: thank you!
<Avagant> hahaha
<QuietMan> mjr thanks
<chris_> im sorry.
<ladydoor> sjek: so it worked?
<sjek> yeah
<sjek> uhm
<micael71> i am installing program with the synapic but then i cant see the program and i dont have a clue how to start the program is there a way to see if the program is running
<sjek> well.. i didn't get the error and rebuild the font cache
<georgy_> QuietMan : lspci -vv | grep vga
<sjek> so now i'll go check
<ladydoor> micael71: ps aux | grep programname
<collier> this is a no-cursing zone?  *dude*.
<miriam> hola
<torchie> argh
<sjek> yes it works :)
<Genix> anyone have compiz and xgl working on amd64?
<collier> omg electroboy.
<torchie> how can you state your problem without cursing
<ladydoor> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<torchie> it's so hard
<sjek> ladydoor: thanks a lot :)
<stu_> I have installed ndiswrapper from source, succesfully installed and succesfully installed the inf driver, ndismod -l shows the driver and hardware as present, modprobe is succesfull however I cant see any interfaces???
<ladydoor> sjek: np
<ladydoor> stu_: did you do sudo ndiswrapper -m?
<torchie> My diddley darn danged computer keeps giving this error whenever I put in the fiddlin' cd
<stu_> ladydoor: yes
<shawn-admin> quick question: what's the name of the mp3 totem codec?
<torchie> something with isolinux
<torchie> I think
<shawn-admin> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ladydoor> torchie: or you could just say "i get this error when i put in the cd"
<plexus> i am going crazy, can't belive i am too stupid to get a console without X.... :(
<torchie> It's so hard though ladydoor
<plexus> i thought "init 3" helps me out....
<georgy_> stu : wich card ?
<torchie> normally when I have a problem I'm pissed and have to put the bad mouthing somewhere
<plexus> ....maybe you can help me?
<ladydoor> torchie: perhaps you should consider brushing up on your English vocabulary then.
<stu_> georgy_: Ive tried two, shuttle PN18 and netgear wpn111
<torchie> hmm
<ladydoor> stu_: oh. hmm. so sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup wlan0 fails?
<shawn-admin> real quick question: what's the name of the mp3 codec for totem?
<torchie> my vocabulary does only consist of 24 words
<torchie> perhaps I should.
<georgy_> stu : sorry, do know this card
<ladydoor> torchie: see, there's the problem!
<zuus> can anybody help me get fglrx working properly? Fglrxinfo returns 'mesa' as the driver, and dri fails to load
<torchie> Can one recommend me a dictionary with which to improve upon my knowledge of the english language?
<torchie> ;)
<stu_> ladydoor: no such interfaces
<Agrajag> shawn-admin: gstreamer-plugins-bad or something similar
<ladydoor> stu_: perhaps in #ndiswrapper?
<ladydoor> stu_: all i know is that ubuntu's ndiswrapper works.
<shawn-admin> why's it gstreamer-plugins-bad?
<shawn-admin> oops, my nick is wrong
<micael71> ladydoor thanks i can see that the program is running  but how do i get the program in grafic
<ladydoor> micael71: what program?
<Agrajag> -good is good, free plugins, -bad is non-free plugins, and -ugly is broken plugins
#ubuntu 2006-10-03
<klos__> anyone here uses cairo-dock
<micael71> ladydoor many tor privoxy
<ladydoor> micael71: are you sure it's a graphical program and not a daemon or something?
<torchie> hmm
<Genix> anyone have compiz and xgl working on amd64?
<torchie> for some reason nobody seems to know what the problem is when it says "failed to allocate mem resource" after "uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<pocholo> hey
<micael71> it is a grafic in xp
<birdfish> Does anyone have a 6.06 server and wouldn't mind e-mailing me their ssl.conf file from the apache2/mods-available directory?  I accidentally overwrote mine while creating a symlink =/
<ladydoor> micael71: so is rar
<pocholo> como configuro el wifi?
<georgy_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sureshot> i cant get an answer in the #berly or the #aiglx or #xgl channel can someone tell me if beryl is compatiable to dapper drake
<ladydoor> torchie: i get the same error, but then it proceeds to boot.
<w30> I have a printserver on 192.169.1.250(ipp protocol) and I cna print but the job never finishes (but it prints from the printer). I have to cancel the job by hand. What do I need in my cupsd.conf to make the printer tell cups on my box that the printing took place?
<micael71> ladydoor ok i will see if it is working
<ladydoor> micael71: cool.
<stu_> ah, im trying to use 32bit drivers in 64bit - doh
<kyja> ADVISE: those of you with dule core proccessors.http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_enable_Multicore_Support    What a difference it makes !!
<godtvisk1n> When attempting to install Windows XP through VMware in linux, the windows install says it cannot find any harddrives. What should I do?
* silent_scream Kalininixta paw na tin pesw
<torchie> "PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource"
<torchie> hmm
<pocholo> who config the wifi conex
<torchie> does that have anything to do with the ram?
<ladydoor> kyja: "advice" is a noun. "advise" is a verb.
<Agrajag> godtvisk1n: did you add a hard disk to the virtual machine?
<kyja> lol thx ladydoor
<ladydoor> kyja: sorry.
<Agrajag> godtvisk1n: and if so, is it SCSI or IDE?
<sureshot> i cant get an answer in the #berly or the #aiglx or #xgl channel can someone tell me if beryl is compatiable to dapper drake
<kyja> not at all a problem ladydoor ;-
<kyja> )
<godtvisk1n> Agrajag: i think i did, it says SCSI. see this screenshot: http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7306/vmharddiskcx6.png
<Agrajag> godtvisk1n: remove that disk, and add an IDE disk.
<Agrajag> I don't think the XP installer knows what to do with the SCSI controll that VMware virtualizes.
<collier> how many is soup?
<godtvisk1n> Aidamina: or i should install an IDE?
<ladydoor> sureshot: http://swik.net/beryl+dapper
<ladydoor> sureshot: google is your friend.
<birdfish> No one has a 6.06 server?
<sureshot> dont have very good luck with google ladydoor but thanks for your help been working on this all day and trying to find answers i am a newbi and strugle an strugle thanks anyway
<godtvisk1n> Agrajag: ok, thank you
<ANTDx1> Hi guys
<kbee> birdfish: got in late on your question you want 6.06 server is that it
<ladydoor> sureshot: it's always good to look. i should mention that this was the *first result* that came up.
<ANTDx1> I have sort of a large problem.  Ubuntu 6.06 is not booting.  It starts, but then it hangs during the stage when it loads the hardware components.
<sureshot> k
<Avagant> Time to burn a new cd, ANTD.
<Avagant> Haha
<Avagant> These burned cd's don't last very long.
<godtvisk1n> Agrajag: i don't see any options to add an IDE disk
<Avagant> I've had to reinstall ubuntu 3 times, and each time it gets slower and slower.
<ANTDx1> Avagant, I have it installed on a partition.
<godtvisk1n> Agrajag: never mind
<Avagant> Hmms.
<Agrajag> godtvisk1n: o hok
<Genix> anyone have compiz and xgl working on amd64?
<bm0nk> Can i paste a link to my post on ubuntu forums here by any chance???
<georgy_> ANTDx1, : a laptop ?
<Avagant> As long as it is ubuntu related, I guess they wouldn't see a problem with it.
<we2by> Genix, yes, running 32bit ubuntu
<we2by> it is now called beryl
<ANTDx1> It has been working.  One item of note: the light corresponding to my broadcom wireless card, which I just recently got to work, keeps blinking when it stalls during boot.
<kbee> bm0nk: why not as long as ubuntu related
<ANTDx1> georgy_, yes.
<Genix> we2by i meant on 64 ubuntu
<bm0nk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270084
<bm0nk> thanks
<georgy_> ANTDx1, : wich one
<ANTDx1> I think it's 4318...i can't remember the exact one.  The laptop is an HP zv6000
<ladydoor> bm0nk: did you do sudo ndiswrapper -m
<ladydoor> ?
<ladydoor> bm0nk: also, you're not using the one from the repos? it's functional.
<Genix> seems like i can't compile anything on x64
<bm0nk> ladydoor : havent done the 1st...and....umm...
<ladydoor> Genix: did you install build-essential?
<kitche> ANTDx1: it keeps blinking due to trying to get an ip address most likely
<bm0nk> i just thought the most recent version would have been better
<ladydoor> bm0nk: after you do the sudo ndiswrapper -m, try running sudo ifup wlan0
<ladydoor> bm0nk: it might be, i don't know.
<ANTDx1> Why would it be doing that?  I've only used wired connection on my laptop with Ubuntu
<bm0nk> ladydoor thanks
<bm0nk> ill look
<ladydoor> bm0nk: cool.
<sureshot> i guess beryl is not compatible to ati cards
<kitche> sureshot sure it is
<LilRayRay> hi all, I am having trouble installing ndiswrapper
<bm0nk> ladydoor : modprobe config already contains alias directive
<ANTDx1> And more importantly, how can I tell my wireless card not to try to get an IP during boot?
<sureshot> i will try google again kitche but i keep comeing up with nvidia and nothing for ati
<[arcanux] > Hi, I'm trying to put the fonts in the "Applications", "Places"..etc menus smaller, but when I go to Font Preferences and change them the changes don't have any effect in the menus, can anybody help me ?
<Genix> ladydoor: what is build essential?
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<ladydoor> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<almimoni> i install php & apache server but php dosnt work what i should to do in file: /usr/share/php5/php.ini-dist
<LilRayRay> I unzip the ndiswrapper tar and then I type "make uninstall" like it says and I get an error
<ladydoor> bm0nk: hmmmm...perhaps in #ndiswrapper they can help?
<Flannel> !tell almimoni about lamp
<ladydoor> LilRayRay: you need to do ./configure first...it's important to read INSTALL & README
<LilRayRay> there is a channel?
<ladydoor> LilRayRay: that's why theyr'e in all caps
<sureshot> kitche i me miffed ust say i am sorry the other channels i got nothing but smart remarks and such i dont mean to be mean here sorry if i have sounded a littl
<kitche> LilRayRay: you trying to install it or uninstall since make uninstall uninstalls it after you compile it
<almimoni> thanx
<bm0nk> ladydoor : lol i didnt even think to go there
<ladydoor> bm0nk: haha...common problem
<sureshot> kitche i must say i am sorry the other channels i got nothing but smart remarks and such i dont mean to be mean here sorry if i have sounded a little miffed
<sureshot> thare
<kitche> sureshot: well I know it works with ati, since it's the same setup pretty much just the driver is different
<LilRayRay> hmm, the install instructions that came with it arent very good
<micael71> ladydoor i think i got the privoxy to work but not tor
<bm0nk> ladydoor : feel like an idiot now :P
<ladydoor> LilRayRay: right...but you can't skip steps
<ladydoor> bm0nk: nah
<kitche> sureshot: I haven't used beryl since they changed the name but I know people that use ati with it
<ANTDx1> Does anyone have any advice for how I can get my wireless card to quit looking for an IP on boot?
<LilRayRay> there wasnt a "./configure" step in it
<zaxor> I am thinking about trying a different video driver for this laptop. I want to backup what ever i can so i can restore my old drivers If the new driver does not work . how would i do this?
<ladydoor> micael71: hmmmm...i don't actually know about setting up tor, sorry
<kitche> ANTDx1: yes disable the card
<ANTDx1> how do I do that during boot?
<ladydoor> ANTDx1: install BUM, the boot-up manager.
<seatouch> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ladydoor> ANTDx1: that'll allow you to edit what runs at boot
<sureshot> thanks kitche again just apologizing for attitude this is a nice channel the others if you are lucky enough to get an answer its like buy better hardware
<ladydoor> ANTDx1: but BE CAREFUL.
<georgy_> ANTDx1, : sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and uncomment the line with ethX auto
<kitche> zacor: just backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ANTDx1> alright
<ANTDx1> so how do i get into my system now
<ANTDx1> because right now I'm on my windows partition
<[arcanux] > How can I change the font size of the folders in /home ?
<xenoNfluX> anyone familiar with setting up phpMyAdmin?
<kitche> ANTDx1: you have to reboot but if it freezes you have to chroot into the system chroot means change root
<zaxor> kitche ok is there a command to back it up? also when i want to revert back to my old driver what command would i  use?
<Flannel> zaxor: just copy it, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old or whatever
<kitche> zaxor: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak will back it up and you do the opposite to get the config back
<Flannel> zaxor: and then to revert you'd just copy it back
<ANTDx1> how do I do chroot?  I'm sort of a newbie to Ubuntu and Linux as a whole
<Spy> does anyone can help me please ? ... Since i installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but worked with Live CD.
<georgy_> ANTDx1, : disable your wifi in the bios ?
<ANTDx1> you can do that?
<kitche> ANTDx1: is your card pcmcia?
<ANTDx1> I believe so
<w30> cupsd keeps changing my owner of error_log from lpadmin to lp and I need the file to be owned by lpadmin. How do I get cupsd to not change it or to change it to lpadmin?
<su1ka> who can help me some ?
<su1ka> about torrent and freebsd ?
<stu_> what window manager does xfce use? my beryl just went tits up and I cant do anything
<Flannel> su1ka: er, what?  this is #ubuntu
<kitche> ANTDx1: this is a desktop or a notebook by chance since I want to make sure that you get the right instructions
<oxEz> Hi, I plan to try Edgy Eft this week, and I wonder if using my current kernel's config (on gentoo, kernel-2.6.18), I could compile my kernel on ubuntu without any trouble? (I only have the minimum stuff in my .config).. I'm asking since I don't know if ubuntu requires 'x' module or 'y' one..
<ANTDx1> Notebook.
<ANTDx1> HP Pavilion zv6000
<kitche> stu_: xfce uses xfwm you have to disable that to use beryl
<Flannel> !tell oxEz about kernel
<Flannel> oxEz: that's for breezy, but edgy should be same steps, just different versions
<kitche> NTDx1: ok so it's a pcmcia most likely you can remove the card if it's a pcmcia
<ANTDx1> disable it on bios, you mean?
<kitche> ANTDx1: you can if you have that option
<ANTDx1> I'll try that and see what happens
<oxEz> Flannel: I see, thanks
<ja1> can you recommend any package suitable for ISPs. Bandwidth filtering, trafic counting, user accounts etc ?
<Hobo_Joe> Sorry can anyone point me to the Ubuntu Channel?
<kitche> ANTDx1: but if it's pcmcia you can just remove it but from what you said it's built in
<oxEz> Flannel: Would it work if I do it the manual way, make && make modules_install ?
<Hobo_Joe> Server channel*?
<ANTDx1> oh it is built in i think
<ANTDx1> i cant remove it
<stu_> #ubuntu-server
<stu_> ^ double click that
<Flannel> oxEz: I don't see why not
<ANTDx1> well i know its built in
<w30> What's the owner and group of /var/log/cups/error_log supposed to be?
<ANTDx1> anyway, I'm going to try disabling it in the bios and see if that can be done
<kitche> ANTDx1: ok there should be an option in your bios then
<oxEz> Flannel: that was the goal of my visit here.. since I know ubuntu loads a lot of things at boot time, I was wondering if I needed any *special* thing for ubuntu to enable in .config
<maccam94> hmmm... i've got no sound :-(. sis7012, modules snd_intel8x0 and snd_ac97_codec are loaded, all the mixer levels are maxed
<maccam94> esd is running
<Genix> anyone know how to get xchat working on a 64 bit install?
<kitche> oxEz: it loads everything as a module so more people can use it without them compiling a kernel themselves
<Flannel> Genix: there shouldn't be anything special to get working
<w30> Genix, mine just works after I installed it.
<stu_> whats the name of hte file you edit for network config?
<Genix> i try to configure it and i get errors
<stu_> define IP adresses etc
<oxEz> kitche: Alright, so I guess it loads what was compiled as module, so I could be OK with my minimal kernel :]  thanks
<Flannel> Genix: what errors?
<Flannel> Genix: and, why not just use the one in the repositories?
<Genix> hmm
<Genix> didn't see one in there
<Flannel> Genix: in main is xchat-gnome, universe has plain xchat
<kitche> stu_: you meant he text file since there is many ways to do what you want in ubuntu the most common one is though the gui
<main2> when i start tightvncserver with sudo, i still see a access denied error in my log file (it wont open the desktop) access to /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Access Denied
<main2> am i overlooking something, or what am i doing wrong? :)
<Genix> Flannel: thank you
<collier_> Ok Im back
<collier_> I need help with this now
<markc> is it possible to use nvidia drivers with edgy yet ?
<georgy_> maccam94,  : try that : rmmod snd-intel8x0, then modprobe snd-intel8x0m, then rmmod snd-intel8x0 and last thing modprobe snd-intel 8x0. I have the same soundcard and sometimes i have to do this to get sound
<kitche> collier_: help with what?
<Flannel> markc: #ubuntu+1 but, I believe so
<maccam94> georgy_: k, i'll give it a try
<collier_> Umm java
<collier_> I installed it
<markc> Flannel: than you
<collier_> Now I need to enable it
<kitche> collier_: ok you want the java-plugin?
<georgy_> maccam94, : third command rmmod snd-intel8x0m
<collier_> no I want java to work so I can run frostwire
<Flannel> collier_: enable it?  once you install the package it enables itself
<maccam94> georgy_: ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<collier_> well frostwire dont work
<collier_> it needs java still
<w30> can somebody tell me what the group and owner of their /va/log/cups/error_log is?
<maccam94> !google ubuntu guide frostwire
<kitche> collier_: ok you probably have to add the java path to your $PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ubuntu guide frostwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<w30> can somebody tell me what the group and owner of their /var/log/cups/error_log is?
<Flannel> !tell collier_ about frostwire
<tRSS> hey guys! quick question. i reinstalled winxp. grub was lost, so I reinstalled grub on mbr. now winxp boots fine, but when i boot ubuntu, i get this error: "error 15: file not found"
<collier_> kitche: how do I do that
<kitche> !frostwire > kitche
<Avagant> !xmms > kitche
<Shatter> I just install ubuntu and it's overwhelming me.
<cello_rasp> any icewm users can help me get the wallpaper working? i have it referred to in proferences file (full path) but the jpg still doesnt show :|
<tRSS> i have tried the wiki page about restoring ubuntu after winxp install
<kitche> umm Avagant?
<collier_> I need to type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Avagant> Wait.
<Avagant> No nicotine is better.
<Flannel> tRSS: did winXP overwrite your boot partition, by any chance?
<Avagant> Nicotine is alot better.
<Avagant> <3 soulseek.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to setup wine to use 3d (because when i start game in 3d mod it says that theres no 3d drivers - but i've installed glx for nvidia)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(
<Flannel> cello_rasp: you might try #icewm
<tRSS> Flannel: win xp erased grub from mbr. , so I reinstalled it on mbr
<cello_rasp> thanks Flannel
<kitche> collier_: you have to do sudo update-alternatives --config java then select the alternative that includes "sun" in the name.
<collier_> When I type sudo update-alternatives --config java it tells me to enter my pass I do and I get bash: mypassword: command not found
<zaxor> whats the name of the dri ati driver? im trying to figure out how to install it
<tRSS> Flannel: this has worked for me in the past, but for some reason or another, I am getting this weird error: error 15: file not found
<Flannel> tRSS: right, but you still have a /boot/?  oh. did you shuffle harddrives, by an chance?
<collier_> kitche why is that?
<tRSS> nope. but i have added another hdd
<tRSS> just today
<tRSS> do you think , that is causing the problem, Flannel?
<kitche> collier_: that is odd it shouldn't be doing that
<Flannel> tRSS: well, if the HD number has changed for the ubuntu one, then yeah, it'll be looking on hd(0,5) or whatnot, and it won't be there.
<zaxor> whats the name of the dri ati driver? im trying to figure out how to install it
<kitche> Avagant: but why did you send me information about xmms sicne i just wanted to see what the frostwire help said
<Flannel> !tell zaxor about ati
<collier_> kitche, what should I do?
<tRSS> Flannel: the HDD number can't change, because the HDD I have added today is a slave to the primary (which has Ubuntu)
<collier_> oh wait
<tRSS> and besides, I can chroot into it from a rescue cd
<collier_> ok I got it
<Flannel> tRSS: then no, that wouldn't have caused it.  However, error 15 is grub saying it can't find the second stage
<collier_> now which one do I choose?
<kitche> collier_: you installed sun's java right? you would choose the sun option
<collier_> theres 2 with sun
<collier_>       3        /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<collier_>       4        /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<micael71> ladydoor sorry was away and trying to get it to work
<kitche> collier_: ok choose the 3rd one
<tRSS> Flannel: this doesn't make sense. hold one, let me tell you what I have in my menu.1st file
<micael71> anyone here that have tor and privoxy
<blind> My VNC server won't work. I try to connect to it, it says unable to connect. I try to run Xvnc, it says it's running on display 0 -- so why won't it connect?
<collier_> it worked :)
<collier_> thank you
<ANTDx1> Alright
<ANTDx1> so I disabled the card using bios and it still got stuck on boot, on the step 'loading manual drivers'
<collier_> I have another question
<collier_> When I put in my USB
<collier_> and I click it under computer
<tRSS> Flannel: I think, i see the problem. When I mount the disk ubuntu from a rescue cd, it tells me that ubuntu is on /dev/hda3, but when I do a df, it tells me that /dev/hda2 is mounted on /
<collier_> it dont work
<blind> collier_: define don't work
<mazare3-bomba> hi guys
<kitche> collier_: you might have to mount the usb manually
<cpk2> !doesnt work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnt work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !doesntwork
<collier_> how?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesntwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blind> lol cpk2
<cpk2> awww
<godtvisk1n> Hey, I removed a harddrive from my virtual machine in VMware, but it doesn't seem to actually remove it from the disk, because it is still taking up space. How can I permanently remove it?
<blind> collier_: what doesn't it do?
<cpk2> i forget what it is
<kitche> collier_: is your system IDE?
<kitche> cpk2 I think it's work
<kitche> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<collier_> IDE?
<blind> he's using a USB drive, kitche
<Avagant> Someone say my name?
<kitche> blind: I know that but if he has SATA his drives will be different
<blind> kitche: oh, didn't know that ;o
<collier_> How do I know what I have?
<kitche> Avagant: yes I did asked why you sent me info about xmms
<mazare3-bomba> I updated my kernel using the software updates program to 2.6.15-27-386 and my dlink dwl 520g is not working with it
<Avagant> Oh, I didn't notice you were looking for a p2p.
<Avagant> I thought you were looking for a player.
<cpk2> i think it usually mounts usb as sda regardless if its sata or not
<ANTDx1> kitche: any suggestions as to what to do from here?  I tried disabling the wireless card in bios, and Ubuntu was still trying to use it with ndiswrapper
<kitche> cpk2: sda on a SATA will be the hard drive
<micael71> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Hobo_Joe> has anyone managed to get ndiswrapper to run on Edgy? using the -10 kernel?
<collier_> !tor
<kitche> collier_: open up a terminal
<collier_> ok
<Flannel> Hobo_Joe: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<cpk2> kitche: yes, but an IDE hard drive connected via usb mounts as sda as well i am pretty sure
<Hobo_Joe> ok
<micael71> !privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-5 (dapper), package size 1504 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<mazare3-bomba> it gives me a SIOCGIFFLAGS: error no such device
<kitche> cpk2: that's usb usb is serial in nature that's why it has sda device
<collier_> kitche: I have open a terminal
<mazare3-bomba> after updating my kernel my dlink wifi 520g is not working and I get a SIOCGIFFLAGS: error no such device
<w30> can somebody tell me what the group and owner of their /var/log/cups/error_log is?
<kitche> collier_: ok type in mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 <mountpoint> mount point can be /mnt/usb
<kitche> collier_: make sure that /mnt/usb exists first
<ANTDx1> Does anyone have any ideas as to how to boot into ubuntu and forcing it to pass the step where it attempts to use the built-in wireless on my system?
<Warbo> anyone need help (with something I know)?
<Warbo> ANTDx1: Do you know the driver module name? You could blacklist it
<georgy_> Warbo : he can't boot into ubuntu
<ANTDx1> Warbo: I know it uses ndiswrapper...I think it's like bcm4380 but i'm not sure.  also: i have to boot into it to do that.
<w30> Warbo, what's the group name of your /var/log/cups/error_log file?
<ANTDx1> If i can boot into it, I don't need to disable it
<Warbo> georgy_: It just involves editing a file though. That can be done from DSL or similar
<collier_> kitche: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 <mountpoint> mount point can be /mnt/usb <-- what do I put for <mountpoint>
<Flannel> w30: root lpadmin
<kitche> collier_: can be anything but you can use /mnt/usb
<Flannel> w30: and, 644
<ANTDx1> I'd prefer if at all possible an option that doesn't require me to get the live disc out and attempt to mount my Ubuntu partition
<kitche> collier_: it's safe to use /mnt/usb anyways
<Warbo> "-rw-r--r-- 1 cupsys lp 80 2006-10-02 16:35 /var/log/cups/error_log"
<cpk2> ANTDx1: ctrl c
<collier_> mount: only root can do that
<Warbo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Flannel> collier_: sudo mount
<kitche> collier_: have to use sudo
<w30> Flannel, Mine keeps changing to lp even though I make it lpadmin. cupsd does it but I don't know how.
<ANTDx1> cpk2: can I use ctrl c during boot?
<micael71> anyone useing tor and privoy i need help
<Flannel> w30: file a bug?  that does seem odd.
<cpk2> ANTDx1: yeh i would assume you do it while its configuring network interfaces, thats probably when it tries to bring up the wireless
<Warbo> micael71: I have installed it but haven't enabled it for Epiphany yet (I have used it before though). What's the trouble?
<ANTDx1> I can try.  it stops during the step "loading manual drivers" on the boot screen
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$ sudo in mount -t  vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<collier_> sudo: in: command not found
<Flannel> collier_: no in
<micael71> Warbo i have installed it too but i still have the same ip
<cpk2> ANTDx1: i suppose you could try to ctrl c that then =P
<nexeus> sudo in???
<ANTDx1> would that work?
<w30> Flannel, their is according to google but no answers other than urgency medium or something like that
<collier_> mount: mount point /mnt/usb does not exist
<nexeus>  sudo  mount -t  vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<Warbo> micael71: You need to route privoxy through TOR, then set privoxy's port as your proxy in your browser (the guide explains this, but I may as well set mine up now as well)
<kitche> collier_: you have to make the folder then sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<Warbo> micael71: You will still have the same IP from ifconfig and stuff, but those you connect to through an app using privoxy/tor as proxy will not be able to get it
<micael71> Warbo:then we might set it up together
<collier_> In /mnt?
<collier_> I just tryed but it said I dont have permissions
<Warbo> micael71: yup. You have the packages installed? (that is as far as I have got)
<kitche> collier_: yes did you use sudo when you tried
<micael71> warbo i have it on xp
<collier_> ok
<w30> Flannel, what Ubuntu are you using?
<Flannel> w30: Breezy
<collier_> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/usb busy
<collier_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /
<w30> Flannel, thanks
<micael71> Warbo yes they are installed
<Coolrazor> Is it possible to make a Linux cluster with old pcs to run a game with great specs (i.e. HL2)?  Basically, make one supercomputer.
<Warbo> micael71: I recommended it to someone on XP, but they found it too hard to set up and I don't have a license to use Windows
<kitche> collier_: ok you have SATA then
<collier_> I cant do it?
<kitche> collier_: change /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 when you try to mount it
<micael71> Warbo for me in xp it was very easy
<w30> Warbo, what distro version are you using?
<Flannel> Coolrazor: not really for a game, no.  Since the game isn't designed for distributed computing.  Google "Beowulf cluster" for more details
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$ sudo  mount -t  vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<collier_> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<micael71> Warbo so how do i config tor or privoxy
<kitche> collier_: ok now that is a bug it seems like
<Coolrazor> Flannel: thanks a bunch ;)
<Warbo> micael71: I am on the help wiki right now.........
<Warbo> w30: Dapper
<collier_> :/
<Warbo> (6.06.1)
<micael71> warbo ok
<w30> Warbo, ok me too, thanks
<collier_> So I cant do it?
<MJ> hey people
<kitche> collier_: well you can but the way I was gonna do it you can't for some reason
<SonicChao> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<MJ> anyone in here help me with a routing/iptables (im pretty sure its routeing) problem?
<nexeus> collier_, try to unmount everything and mount the usb the mount everything could that work
<kitche> nexeus: if he umounts everything which he can't since /dev/sda1 is his /
<sureshot> kitche i think i got it running i have the red dimond in the upper left corner thanks for your help now just got to figure it out
<nexeus> ok
<ic56> kitche, collier_ for removable media in Ubuntu, please adhere to the convention of creating mountpoints under /media -- not /mnt/.  Nautilus is configured to notice that place as special.
<Warbo> micael71: Right. Run this "sudo nano /etc/privoxy/config"
<Lunar_Lamp> i have a problem i dont understand.  i confiugured my laptop to use alt+end to be XF86NextTrack - and it skisp track in amarok when any window is selected.  i have configured the "forward" arrow on my usb keyboard plugged into my laptop to be XF86NextTrack also, but it will only work when amarok is the focused window <== can anyone help here?
<collier_> ?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you on yet my friend
<collier_> so instead of /mnt/ /media?
<ANTDx1> Ok.....next idea?
<fluvvell> does anyone know how to change the maximum number of open files from 1024 to a higher number?
<ic56> collier_: yes.  /media instead of /mnt/.  This won't fix your current problem but you might as well get that right in the first place.
<sureshot> kitche what video card are you running my xgl seems a little sluggish was wondering if there are some options i could set to speed it up
<ANTDx1> It appears as though I cannot ctrl c during boot
<Warbo> micael71: At the top of that file add the line "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ."
<ANTDx1> does anyone have any idea how I can make Ubuntu quit trying to use my wireless card?
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$ sudo  mount -t  vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<collier_> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<georgy_> ANTDx1, : do you have a usb stuff onnected
<kitche> sureshot: I can't run xgl
<georgy_> *connected
<ANTDx1> I have a USB mouse and a USB printer connected
<micael71> Warbo ok
<sureshot> but you run beryl anyway
<kitche> sureshot: yes though aiglx
<Warbo> micael71: Next look for the line "logfile XXXXXXXXX" (not "logdir XXXXXX")
<nexeus> kitche, is aiglx faster than xgl
<sureshot> i  am not running aiglx dont know how or if it is possiable on an ati card
<ANTDx1> i've booted successfully with both items connected many times.
<Warbo> AiGLX is possible on older ATI cards with Free driver
<Senesence> Can anyone install PCF (raster) fonts on their machine?
<georgy_> ANTDx1,  : ok
<kitche> sureshot it's not possible yet but the new nvidia cards can
<ANTDx1> in fact, when I tried recovery mode, the text recognized and named the printer
<collier_> [18:58]  <collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$ sudo  mount -t  vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<collier_> [18:58]  <collier_> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ic56> collier_: collier the error message from mount means that the file /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist.  Repeating the command won't make the file re-appear.
<collier_> So what should I do now?
<sureshot> i know i have a laptop wiht an ati x600 se
<Warbo> micael71: comment out that line (put a # at the beginning) and also the line "jarfile XXXXXXXX"
<wkaar> i have a folder which size is 5GB.  i want to zip it.but i want to split it after every 1 GB.  how i can do it?
<micael71> Warbo ok
<Warbo> Radeon 9250 and below are the only ones with Free driver that I know of (but with those the alpha compositing is done with Mesa, so I found AiGLX unusably slow on a Radeon 9200)
<ic56> collier_: You need to find out why that device file wasn't created when you installed or when you booted (some systems run a script that auto-creates/deletes these files on each boot -- I forget what Ubuntu does)
<nexeus> collier_, open Disc app in Administration see how many hdd you have
<Warbo> micael71: Save and exit (ctrl-X, y, enter)
<ANTDx1> georgy_: any advice
<ANTDx1> ?
<collier_> 1
<collier_> Device: /dev/sda/
<micael71> Warbo so it will look like #logfile logfile
<Senesence> Can anyone help me out here?
<Zephirus> Hello eveyrone, new to ubuntu...     but I do have LAMP running and I visit the forums quite often
<georgy_> ANTDx1,  : I'm googling
<Warbo> micael71: yes, This is to stop privoxy keeping a log of what you have visited (also make sure you have done that to "jarfile jarfile" as well)
<ANTDx1> ok
<nexeus> collier_,  have u tried to plug in a different usb port
<ic56> collier_: generally, if the device driver isn't loaded, the file in /dev/ won't exist.
<Warbo> micael71: Then run "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart" to restart privoxy with these changes
<sureshot> ware would i find the latest ubuntu version of the latest fglrx driver
<maxLF> Will an ATI Radeon 7000 Evil Wizard work in Ubuntu Dapper Drake?
<Zephirus> I have a question about putting frontpage extentions on my LAMP server, apparently the 2002 extensions aren't available anymore.   Is the 2000 extentions ok to use?
<collier_> It still says the same thing
<collier_> I just switched it
<Parkotron> How do I lookup the IP address of a given domain? I know there's a simple command line utility, but I forget the name.
<thedash> I am having a bit of problems with my Evolution Mail program
<Warbo> maxLF: It will work with 3D by default, but I think ATI have dropped support for the latest 3D effects on that card with their non-Free non-default driver
<ic56> collier: You might get useful information from the files /proc/devices and /proc/bus/usb/devices
<thedash> it adds all my sent mail to my local Inbox
<stu__> hi, how can I get my optical sound out to work
<Senesence> thedash: What problems?
<maxLF> Warbo: So it won't be that great for gaming?
<kitche> ic56: hmm it seems like you can use /media or /mnt
<Warbo> maxLF: Probably not. It should be OK for modest 3D work (as in, ONLY 3D models). If there is transparency/alpha then that will slow it down
<Senesence> thedash: all the sent mail??
<thedash> Senesence:: yep
<thedash> any time I send an email, it gets added as a newly received mail
<thedash> which is pretty annoying
<micael71> Warbo done
<Senesence> thedash: Your not sending mail to yourself right?
<collier_> Ok well I just plugged in my zen and it has a removeable disk on it and it worked with that but not my usb
<thedash> Senesence:: nope
<ic56> kitche: you can configure system to use anything.  /junk would work too.  The point is the user manuals refer to /media and it's name means removable media.  It's intended for that and it makes support easier if conventions are followed.
<stu__> thedash: u not got summin odd in your .forward or something?
<origin> Hey, anyone know what the replacement for base-config is - friend is installing Ubuntu through Knoppix (install CDs won't boot) and he's hit an impass here...
<Warbo> micael71: Once you've done that just set your browser to point it's proxy at "127.0.0.1" port 8118
<Warbo> micael71: Do you use Firefox?
<thedash> stu__:: I don't know, I just set this up today, haven't messed with stuff too much
<collier_> port 9050
<Alakazam_> hi all
<Senesence> thedash: I don't know. Did you try reinstalling Evolution?
<Warbo> collier_: was that for me?
<ANTDx1> georgy_: I appreciate your help, but I am going to try something on my own: I'm going to take my computer down to my dorm's lobby to see if it cooperates better if it actually receives a signal from wireless
<thedash> I am trying to add some filters atm
<kitche> ic56: I know it has to do with FHS just saying that FHS says you can use either
<collier_> Is he trying to use tor?
<micael71> Warbo yes i have firefox
<Warbo> collier_: yes. He needs to set FF to look for Privoxy which is running through TOR
<collier_> Warbo is he trying to use tor?
<collier_> I have a question about tor
<ic56> kitche: interesting. I'll have to check the latest version of FHS.
<origin> Anyone know what the replacement for base-config is? Need to post-install a system that was set up using debootstrip
<collier_> When I downloaded it
<collier_> it says someting about tsock
<Warbo> micael71: Check out the extension on this page http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en (I use Epiphany, so I haven't tested it)
<Senesence> Does anyone know how to install raster fonts on ubuntu?
<lucaferr> How do I enable ssh in ubuntu?
<lucaferr> sshd
<micael71> ok
<micael71> Warbo ok
<Warbo> collier_: tsock? I don;t know what that is. I know it uses SOCKS which is a type of proxy
<collier_> Warbo: hold on ill see what it says
<Asc> it's installed?
<jtholmes> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lucaferr> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Asc> locaferr: 'sudo sysv-rc-conf' and look for sshd... enable it in collumns 2-4
<Warbo> I'm guessing Epiphany uses a generic GNOME proxy setting, yes? (it doesn't have the option in it's prefs)
<collier_> Warbo: Nevermind its working but I thought u use Port 9050
<micael71> Warbo a big thanks to you
<Warbo> collier_: TOR uses 9050, but it is a good idea to use privoxy, point your browser at it, then run privoxy through TOR
<Warbo> micael71: np
<collier_> Warbo: How do u do that? I just installed tor
<Warbo> micael71: Now I just have to figure out how to set a proxy for Epiphany......
<nexeus> any1 can help with dual monitor using x800 ati i need 3d acceleration enable?
<Warbo> collier_: It should also install "privoxy"
<collier_> warbo: I have privoxy installed also
<nexeus> i have 2 CRT
<nownott> can beagle index ntfs or fat drives?
<Warbo> collier_: OK, then scroll up as I just waled me and micael71 through it. Do you want me to post the messages again?
<collier_> How do I start it up?
<collier_> Yes please
<Warbo> collier_: It is started up by default, you just have to set your browser to use it
<collier_> Warbo: its running right now?
<Genix|linux> how do you change the default app to open mp3s?
<Warbo> (pay no attention to the micael71 please)
<Warbo> micael71: Right. Run this "sudo nano /etc/privoxy/config"
<nexeus> any1 can help with dual monitor using x800 ati i need 3d acceleration enable? I have 2 CRT
<Warbo> micael71: At the top of that file add the line "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ."
<Warbo> micael71: Next look for the line "logfile XXXXXXXXX" (not "logdir XXXXXX")
<LookTJ> what does this mean? Oct/01/2006 13:19:05 	SYN Flood Attack Detect
<Warbo> micael71: comment out that line (put a # at the beginning) and also the line "jarfile XXXXXXXX"
<nownott> can beagle index ntfs or fat drives?
<Warbo> micael71: Save and exit (ctrl-X, y, enter)
<collier_> Warbo: How do I set my browser to use it?
<Warbo> collier_: read these instructions
<athlon> LookTJ, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syn_flood
<nexeus> Xinerama doesnt work for dual monitor help
<LookTJ> ok
<Warbo> micael71: Then run "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart" to restart privoxy with these changes
<rixth> Hey guys, bash scripting issue. http://pastebin.ca/189256  Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}") on line 4. It looks OK to me?
<jtholmes> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1208 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<collier_> Warbo: what instructions
<Warbo> micael71: Once you've done that just set your browser to point it's proxy at "127.0.0.1" port 8118
<Warbo> micael71: Check out the extension on this page http://tor.eff.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en (I use Epiphany, so I haven't tested it)
<originlabs> Base-config - any idea how to do this in dapper, it appears to be deprecated :S
<LookTJ> so I've being dosed?
<Warbo> collier_: these messages which start with "micael71"
<collier_> Send In query
<Warbo> collier_: I basically walsed him through it 2 minutes ago, so I have just copy/pasted the stuff I told him
<Warbo> *walked
<collier_> Send it in PM
<dk06> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Warbo> collier_: I can't send you a PM
<glguy> Is anyone else using 6.10 and just been notified that they need a distribution upgrade, but when you try to perform it you get an error that "a required package could not be installed"?
<nexeus> !MergedFB
<Warbo> it isn't working, maybe you're not registered
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MergedFB - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<collier_> [19:17]  <Warbo> you hetting this?
<collier_> [19:17]  <collier_> yes
<collier_> [19:17]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Warbo> oh
<collier_> Send it, ill see it
<Warbo> ok
<Intangir> whats a good tool to see what the heck is taking up all my disk space?
<Alethes> ls
<Alethes> :D
<dk06> umm, serch?
<dk06> search*
<Alethes> ls -l actually
<dk06> and then
<glguy> Accessories > Disk Usage Tool?
<dk06> categorize by sisze
<dk06> size*
<ladydoor> Intangir: do you have an idea about what specifically it could be? if so, try du
<Intangir> i have no idea
<Intangir> i havent got a clue
<Intangir> i dont use this partition
<Intangir> last i touched it it had plenty of splace
<Intangir> space..
<Intangir> now its at 97% :)
<Alethes> neato
<Alethes> check /tmp
<collier_> Warbo: At the very top
<collier_> Warbo: Before It says Sample config file for privoxy?
<Warbo> collier_: Yes, press enter a few times to get some space
<Intangir> where is this disk usage tool?
<Warbo> !info baobab
<JoshIRL> What media player do you guys recomend so i can play MP3s?
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<ladydoor> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JoshIRL> ubuntu doesn't read mp3? :(
<Alethes> JoshIRL:   it can with very little effort
<Flannel> JoshIRL: it does, you just need codecs first
<ladydoor> JoshIRL: please actually look at the link.
<collier_> warbo:
<collier_> #  1.5. logfile
<collier_> #  ============
<JoshIRL> I am :P
<ladydoor> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<collier_> warbo: is that the log file?
<Warbo> collier_: No. ALL that the line says is "logfile logfile", and it needs to be changes to say "# logfile logfile"
<Warbo> Anyone know how to set the proxy that Epiphany uses?
<collier_> Warbo: How Do I set my browser to point to that?
<Warbo> collier_: If you are using Firefox then the extension on that page I linked to will sort it out
<sureshot> jack_sparrow are you on my friend
<odyssevs> Is there an 'ubuntu' method of building a new kernel?
<Warbo> collier_: But I am using Epiphany and haven't figured it out yet :(
<collier_> Warbo: Oh
<nownott> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF BEAGLE CAN INDEX FAT AND NTFS DRIVES/
<ladydoor> !SHOUT
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Warbo> odyssevs: There is a method which builds a Debian (Ubuntu) package. I forget it now, but try searching/asking about kpackage
<Volvo> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Volvo> thanks ubotu muuah
<collier_> Warbo: I clicked on Tor Enabled
<jtholmes> Intangir:  find . -type f -mtime -1 -size  +1000000c -exec ls  -ltr {}  \;   will find and list all files greater than  1Meg on a  File system
<collier_> Warbo: But I did the tor test thing and it says I am not using tor
<collier_> I need to configure firefox
<kitche> odyssevs: there is a wiki entry for building kernels
<jtholmes> Intangir: created in the last day that is  -7  for  last  week etc.
<Warbo> collier_: Ok, hang on I will fore up FIrefox (so to speak)
<Gia> Hey people!  I need help
<Warbo> *fire (way to ruin my own joke there)
<gaminggeek> Gia, Whats wrong?
<collier_> Warbo: But I dont think I have tor running I need enabled it
<Warbo> collier_: "sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart"
<Warbo> that will restart it (but it should already be running)
<moparfan90> hello. i installed quake 4 on my ubuntu 6.06 32bit and when i try and launch it i get a openGL error. any ideas?
<Gia> I have apache 2.0 installed on my ubuntu-server... but when I try to go to the website, all I get is a "Index of" listing in my browser...
<PFA> gnome-cups-manager cannot find cupsys server or something. my heart bleeds and cries. can someone help me?
<moparfan90> i have latest video drivers installed
<Flannel> Gia: what do you have in /var/www?
<collier_> Warbo: It still not working I think I put that thing at the wrong part of the top of the config file
<kitche> Gia: do you have a index.html?
<Volvo> how to add more icons to desklets starterbar ?
<Warbo> collier_: In FF go on Edit>Preferences>General>Connection Settings and set "manual proxy configuration" to address "127.0.0.1" port "8118"
<Flannel> Gia: or rather, what have you put into /var/www/?  since an index of is default
<Volvo> drag drop is not working
<Warbo> collier_: I don't think it matters where it goes, but keeping it at the top keeps it easily accessible for editing
<collier_> Warbo: IT says localhost
<Warbo> collier_: OK, same thing
<collier_> Warbo: forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 .
<Warbo> (localhost = 127.0.0.1)
<moparfan90> whats a channel for linux games?
<Warbo> change 9050 to 8118
<collier_> Warbo: Does it need to have the period at the end
<Gia> I created two separate virtual directories: www.<myfirstdomain>.com and www.<my2nddomain>.com
<Warbo> collier_: Wait, in the config file? 9050 and yes, the perios
<Warbo> *period
<Warbo> collier_:  "forward-socks4a / localhost:9050 ."
<micael71> Warbo Collier in firefox 127.0.0.1 will be localhost
<collier_> You are (probably) NOT using Tor.
<collier_> You connected to this site from 85.31.187.84, hostname jnz.ath.cx
<collier_> I am using tor
<collier_> cause thats not my IP
<Gia> ...checking to give you more info...hang on
<Warbo> collier_: You saved the config file?
<Warbo> (with the right changes?)
<kitche> Gia: ok those domains will work if you do virtual hosting int he apache2 conf but it will keep showing Index Of if you don't have a index.html
<collier_> Warbo: yes.. Now for tor do I have to enable it to start everytime I boot up?
<Warbo> collier_: It is already set up to do that
<Warbo> collier_: and privoxy
<collier_> ok sweet
<collier_> Warbo: Thank you
<Warbo> collier_: But to make sure your changes take effect copy/paste this into a trminal and run it "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy restart && sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart"
<Gia> Kitche, when I ftp in and copy a generic index.html, then try to browse the website, I get the following: FORBIDDEN <yikes>  You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server...
<Warbo> collier_: does it say "restarting anonymising proxy server, etc. etc. etc."?
<Gia> I'm doing something that is "forbidden"
<Warbo> collier_: I mean filtering
<kitche> Gia: your permissions are wrong
<collier_> warbo: where?
<moparfan90> anyone have quake4 working without a emulator?
<Warbo> collier_: In the terminal you ran that command in
<collier_> h.o
<DaRIo|Linux> www.linuxgames.com
<collier_> Yes
<DaRIo|Linux> you can download quake4 without emulator
<Warbo> collier_: Perfect. One more step
<Gia> kitche, do you think you help me figure out what .conf files are wrong and/or permissions?
<moparfan90> im trying to make it work but i get a openGL error.
<collier_> warbo: what?
<Warbo> collier_: In Firefox go in Edit>Preferences>General>Connection Settings
<collier_> ok
<Gia> kitche, I've got a terminal window up right now... using nano as an editor.... not sure what to change at this point.  been working on this for hours....sigh
<cpl-tnt44> ok can some 1 explain to me something about installing a windows xp driver with ndiswrapper ?
<Warbo> collier_: Make sure "Manual proxy configuration" is selected, and in the top box put "127.0.0.1" and port 8118, then select "use this for all"
<ricardo> Hey, I am relatively new to Ubuntu/Linux and would like some advice. I have installed the desktop version and would like to install the LAMP thing. Is it as easy as just using the Sympatic Manager or I actually need to install the Ubuntu server edition? THANKS
<|_ocke> alright.. i resized my swap partition and had to move the root and home partitions, and now i cant boot the partitions
<Warbo> !lamp > ricardo
<|_ocke> i used partition magic..
<Warbo> |_ocke: no wonder. You used Partition Magic.......
<Warbo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kitche> Gia: the folder|_ocke: you have to edit /etc/fstab most likely
<Gia> kitche, I'm wondering if I should have started with the desktop version, then installed LAMP, then disabled the desktop
<LookTJ> use gparted
<LookTJ> lmao
<Warbo> |_ocke: Seriously though, how far does the boot get?
<|_ocke> what would i have to edit in fstab?
<collier_> warbo: Is there a way to view the netowrks in tor?
<|_ocke> Warbo: it gets to 'mounting root filesystem' and sits there
<ricardo> yes would like to install apache/php/mysql
<Warbo> collier_: "view"?
<|_ocke> im booted off hte livecd right now
<kitche> |_ocke: everything to the right partition number
<|_ocke> and i mounted the root partition to /mnt/hd
<Gia> kitche, you lost me on "the folder|_ocke:"
<|_ocke> kitche: they are
<|_ocke> i made no changes there
<LookTJ> ricardo: install lampp
<collier_> warbo: In windows tor u right click niew network and u see all the tor circuits
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 please tell me what is the command for exsample to insert windows xp driver (for wireless pcmcia card ) with ndiswrapper ?
<LookTJ> aka xampp for linux
<Warbo> |_ocke: I mean when you try to boot does it get as far as GRUB? Does it get as far as the Ubuntu splash screen, and if so what message?
<Warbo> collier_: I don't know about that
<|_ocke> oh yeah brug works great
<armadill0> Hello, does anyone know the name of the program that manages dns client resolution in ubuntu?  I'm trying to flush my dns cache.  Thanks :)
<ricardo> ok, I'll try that, thanks
<|_ocke> i edit the entry for 686 2.6.12-27 to say /dev/hda2 and boot it
<|_ocke> which is what i had to do just immediately prior to resizing the swap partitoin
<Warbo> |_ocke: And it finds the "vmlinuz" file? (Gives a line "booting the kernel.......")
<|_ocke> yeah
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 please tell me what is the command for exsample to insert windows xp driver (for wireless pcmcia card ) with ndiswrapper ?
<|_ocke> it boots the kernel
<|_ocke> it just sits at 'mounting root filesystem'
<Warbo> |_ocke: OK, does sound like fstab then
<micael71> Warbo do you know a ftp-server with grafic that works in ubuntu
<Warbo> |_ocke: You opened it up yet?
<kitche> Gia: I m not an apache2 person I use lighttpd but the /var/www folder needs to be world readable if it isn't already
<|_ocke> and all filesystems mount fine with no additional switches from terminal in here
<pberger> armadill0: dhclient
<ricardo> If I install LAMPP would it crash with my current mySQL installation?
<armadill0> pberger: Thanks!
<|_ocke> yeah
<shwag> if I boot into windows I see pull up this site just fine, but if I am in linux I am unable to view the site. Says "Making connection..." and can't connect.
<Warbo> micael71: Nope sorry. I know gftp is a good FTP client, but I don't know server
<collier_> IS there photoshop for linux?
<Warbo> collier_: WINE, or GIMP
<collier_> GIMP is confusing
<LookTJ> collier_: wine it
<Warbo> (No matter what many people say, GIMP is AWESOME!)
<|_ocke> the line is /dev/hda2    /      ext3     defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<collier_> Wheres WINE?
<Warbo> I find Photoshop VERY confusing
<Gia> kitche, I feel so dumb.... um ok so I'm sitting in the /var folder.  how do I change permissions for www?
<Warbo> !wine > collier_
<LookTJ> imo GIMP Sucks
<|_ocke> and /dev/hda2 is what it is
<Warbo> XSane+GIMP+Inkscape+Moho=graphics heaven
<kitche> Gia: chmod I m not sure what permissions have ot be added to it but you can man chmod
<thejnaitor> how do I allow two different groups access to a directory?
<micael71> Warbo ok thanks
<|_ocke> the fstab entries are and should be the same as they were before
<jtholmes> GIMP is very powerful, it just has a steep learning curve
<Warbo> |_ocke: Hmm. So hda2 is DEFINETLY your /, and that shows up in "fdisk -l" "mount" ,etc.?
<|_ocke> the device lettering hasnt changed, only the size and location of the partitions
<|_ocke> Warbo: yeah
<Gia> kitche, if used the "man" command before, but I could figure out how to get out of the manual after I was in it and wanted to get out???
<|_ocke> i took great care to ensure that the partitions are still in the same order
<kitche> Gia: you press q
<kutan> Hello, can someone help me with the xmms installation?
<|_ocke> i thought maybe it had somethign to do with changing the size and not telling it somewhere
<Warbo> jtholmes: for future reference; steep learning curve = learning a lot very quickly = very easy to use
<Gia> kitche, :-)  cool
<|_ocke> but i dont see why that would be
<Warbo> GIMP therefore has a shallow learning curve
<jtholmes> Gia:  CNTL C   or  CNTL D  gets you out of just about any function
<kitche> |_ocke: if you move the partition it will rename the partition number
<micael71> anyone knows a good ftp-server with grafic for ubuntu
<|_ocke> kitche: i didnt move them relative to eachother, only relative ot the drive
<Gia> jtholmes...cool... again
<collier_> In Source.list I added deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main now If I do save as it says its read only is that ok?
<Warbo> kutan: You using the packages (ie. Applications>Add/Remove?)
<|_ocke> freed some space in the front, moved the 2nd left, moved the 3rd left a bit, moved the 4th left.. etc
<Asc> I'm looking for a program that will display recent entries from user-specified log files, and reload them every few seconds.  Does such a thing exist?
<jtholmes> micael71: why do you want graphic ftp
<thejnaitor> does chmod allow you to change permissions for a specific user on a file?
<cpl-tnt44> Card: D-Link Airplus DWL 650+
<cpl-tnt44> Chipset: ACX100
<cpl-tnt44> pciid: 104c:8400
<cpl-tnt44> can some 1 plz help install that card ?
<cpl-tnt44> ^^
<kutan> Well I'm compiling and installing it myself Warbo, not packages.
<kitche> |_ocke: oh do you mean just resize since I thought you said moved the whole partition
<jtholmes> Gia: your welcome
<collier_> I cant save source.list
<Warbo> collier_: You probably need to use sudo to edit the file ("sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list") to get super user permission
<Warbo> kutan: Oh, well I am pretty hopeless at compiling (if the instructions in INSTALL don't work then I am lost)
<LookTJ> collier_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<micael71> jtholmes i am not so good at this writing
<|_ocke> kitche: my swap partition is all the way at the end.  in order to make it larger, it needed more space in front of it, so i resized root down a little bit, and kept it all the way on the left.  then i moved /home a little left to fill the blank space i just made, then same with /usr, then i resized swap
<jtholmes> Warbo:  i dont have any problem with gimp i just dont have much requirements for it i like it myself
<collier_> I got it
<Warbo> well, if you want to be graphical then gksudo gedit, yes
<kutan> Well the only problem I'm having is the fact that when I run configure it says I don't have glib installed when I just installed the latest version
<vovik> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Warbo> jtholmes: No problem, just me being picky :)
<cpl-tnt44> how can i know what version is my ndiswrapper ?
<sureshot> kitche are you here
<kitche> |_ocke ok then most likely you might have broken your ubuntu if it's in the same order
<kitche> sureshot: yes
<LookTJ> |_ocke: the swap partition is for RAM
<|_ocke> i have broken my ubuntu..
<|_ocke> i know this
<|_ocke> LookTJ: i know this
<sureshot> kitche i got beryl runnng i sorta like it
<Warbo> kutan: Here's a tip: Since XMMS is in Ubuntu anyway, all of it's build dependencies can be installed with "sudo apt-get build-dep xmms", then you should have everything needed to compile the source
<collier_> Warbo: I did it now I go to syanptic and search for wine?
<LookTJ> twice the size of your RAM
<jtholmes> Warbo: sure it is very good
<|_ocke> i've been using linux since slackware 3.0, i'm looking for some advice on how to correct it, not what is wrong with it hehe
<Warbo> collier_: Make sure you click "Reload"
<|_ocke> im an IT professional
<collier_> warbo: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<micael71> jtholmes i need a server for my mom so i can send files to her when i have someting to send to her and she can not allways be there so we cant use msn or something that you have to say yes to the file
<kutan> er well I'm using kubuntu Warbo.
<LookTJ> what is an IT?
<shardz> Do I need to configure repo's before installing anything? apt-get and Adept both wont install anything
<otaku-san> Ok I have a prob with conflicting packages...heres the output of the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25536/
<Warbo> collier_: amd64 WINE? Oops, that is a tricky one
<LookTJ> lol
<|_ocke> information technology
<LookTJ> oh
<|_ocke> i fix windows and linux machines for a living
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: You didnt try to move/resize mounted partitions did you?  Can you run live to verify the partition letters/numbers are still the same?
<collier_> Warbo: Yeah I have amd64
<Warbo> kutan: Kubuntu, Ubuntu, it;s all the same Ubuntu
<kitche> |_ocke: the only real way to fix it is to reinstall since you might of overridden an important file that is needed to boot
<armadill0> pberger: I'm reading the dhclient man page.. I don't see anything about the client DNS resolve cache.
<|_ocke> kitche: i did not.
<kritical> <|_ocke> im an IT professional <-- you'd be suprised how many times I hear that every day from complete n00bs
<Seveas> otaku-san, please rm that .deb package
* kritical works in technical support
<|_ocke> Jack_Sparrow: yes, im in live right now with it booted
<Seveas> ubuntu has a newer version of that library installed
<|_ocke> i e2fsck'd all the partitions i resized and they all check clean
<LookTJ> |_ocke: did you activate it
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: gparted still shows everything the same?
<Warbo> collier_: Basically since WINE runs Windows programs, which are pretty much all 32bit, the developers haven't made a 64bit version. That means that you will have to install the 32bit version
<Gia> I've forgotten how I display the permissions of a folder/file
<|_ocke> kritical: yeah i guess thats true
<|_ocke> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Gia> argh
<armadill0> Anyone know the name of the program that manages DNS client resolution in ubuntu?  I'm trying to flush my dns cache.  Thanks :)
<sureshot> jack_sparrow how are you
<Warbo> collier_: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community and search for Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi sureshot
<collier_> Ok
<stodge> Any ideas if there's amore recent version of Balsa available for Ubuntu?
<CromagDK> Gia: ls -l ?
<otaku-san> Seveas: rm?  Sorry...
<sureshot> got xgl and beryl running
<|_ocke> i have found absolutely no differences
<jtholmes> micael71: if you use vsftpd and set the  vsftpd.conf file on here end to allow write permissions you can send her files all day and her  to you also it is not trivial but you cna do it and vsftpd is very very secure
<Seveas> otaku-san, as in: delete, remove, throw out
<|_ocke> i have / mounted in /mnt/root
<Seveas> do NOT attempt to install it
<eczarny> hey, is anyone able to use their xbox 360 controller with dapper on an ibook?
<|_ocke> and my /home in /mnt/root/home
<jtholmes> here = her
<|_ocke> and /usr in /mnt/root/usr
<collier_> brb
<ttoes> I can't get WEP 128bit encryption to work with my centrino laptop and ubuntu dapper drake. Works fine without encryption. Works fine encrypted with XP. Ideas anyone?
<gameman73> i need help with xgl, im getting very poor performance from glxgears (sub 500 fps),  im using an ati videocard
<Gia> CromagDK....ok... that did the trick
<Steil> Whats the best way to backup a running root filesystem?
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: What did you use to do the partition editing
<Warbo> micael71: If you just want to make some files available then there are a few "graphical webservers" on gnomefiles.org
<|_ocke> and they all work great, i can run all files
<CromagDK> good
<|_ocke> Jack_Sparrow: i used partition magic and i think it did something weird
<suff0kate> whats a good mp3 for ubuntu kinda like winamp?
<cpl-tnt44> how can i know what version is my ndiswrapper ? what is the command ?
<otaku-san> Seveas: ahhhh remove...ok....but it is needed for another package I'm trying to install
<|_ocke> it 'fixed' a couple errors
<Warbo> suff0kate: XMMS or BMP
<Seveas> suff0kate, beep-media-player
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: Ouch..
<Seveas> otaku-san, no, you need to find a correct version of that other package
<suff0kate> danka
<Warbo> suff0kate: Both can use WinAmp skins, but BMP (beep media player) has nicer menus
<|_ocke> i imagine i need to unfix them, but if it mounts fine manually and checks out with e2fsck, what other routes do i have
<kutan> back screw it, I'll just install xmms through a package manager
<micael71> Warbo i will look at that thanks
<cipher_nemo> I'm trying to run phpmyadmin by going to the locahost in my browser (Firefox) and clicking on the dir phpmyadmin, but Firefox wants to open/save it as a file instead of running phpmyadmin. How do I run phpmyadmin?
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: Version 7 is iffy at best, hope you were using 8 or above
<kutan> bah*
<|_ocke> Jack_Sparrow: yeah 8
<|_ocke> 8.05
<|_ocke> i'd never use 4-7 for linux :P
<|_ocke> except resizing a windows part
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: Just checking
<armadill0> I'm trying to flush my dns resolver cache (not for bind) with ubuntu.  Does anyone know how this can be done?
<eczarny> anyone able to get xpad to work in dapper? i'm having one hell of a time with it on my ibook.
<|_ocke> hehehe
<micael71> jtholmes what do you meen here do you want me to send the vsftpd.conf file
<|_ocke> yes i have experienced the wrath before
<otaku-san> Seveas: hahaha, ok.  It's a gui front for a app I have on my box
<Seveas> !repeat > armadill0
<LookTJ> |_ocke: gparted is better in my opinion
<Viper550> Is it me, or are there problems with the wiki?
<armadill0> Sereas: Do you know?
<|_ocke> i must not have tried it, but i didnt realize it could easily resize
<Jack_Sparrow> |_ocke: Not knowing what Partition MAgically Did for you I dont have any answers.
<Seveas> Viper550, actually, it's faster than usual
<otaku-san> Seveas: I'll try to find another version....something...probably a bug I found
<LookTJ> does anyone use google.com/linux?
<Seveas> otaku-san, simply recompiling the package on ubuntu will solve it
<Viper550> But I'm getting errors, and when I tried saving a change I did to one of my pages, it deleted the page!
<|_ocke> it said it fixed some problems with the partition table
<Jack_Sparrow> GoogleEarth?
<cpl-tnt44> how can i know what version is my ndiswrapper ? what is the command ?
<jtholmes> micael71: no I would want you to read up on vsftpd.conf and have a understanding of  anonymous writes or specific login writes/uploads go to www.vsftpd.org and there are some good examples
<Viper550> Page could not get locked. Missing 'current' file?
<LookTJ> |_ocke: boot livecd then resize with gparted
<suff0kate> another question is frostwire the best for music? or is there another recommeneded?
<|_ocke> LookTJ: thats what im trying now
<|_ocke> im already in live
<otaku-san> Seveas: you mean now that I nuked it...I can down it and try compiling it again....makes sense
<jtholmes> micael71: i am out of town at the moment and dont have all my notes with me but it can be setup up with some effort
<Gia> ! mod_dav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod_dav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtholmes> micael71: i am going to dinner now so catch me later if you still have questions
<Warbo> suff0kate: I would use GTK-Gnutella, it uses the same network as Frostwire so can access the same files, but it is smaller and takes less memory when running in the background
<LookTJ> |_ocke open terminal, type sudo gparted
<kitche> !webDav > Gia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webDav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> jack_sparrow join #sureshot for a few second if you would
<gnomefreak> gparted gives you a menu entry
<|_ocke> LookTJ: already done
<suff0kate> thank you
<Warbo> np
<Gia> kitche, what is webdav?
<|_ocke> unmounting and preparing now
<Alakazam_> what percentage more performance does a SMP kernel offer?
<gnomefreak> Alakazam_: dual cpu
<LookTJ> |_ocke: ok try resizing again
<eczarny> anybody willing to help me with xpad?
* Warbo is a hardcore MLDonkey user personally, but can't get a startup/shutdown script which actually works
<Viper550> Alakazam: Alot if you're computer is SMP compatable
<cipher_nemo> anyone know? asking again 5 min later: I'm trying to run phpmyadmin by going to the locahost in my browser (Firefox) and clicking on the dir phpmyadmin, but Firefox wants to open/save it as a file instead of running phpmyadmin. How do I run phpmyadmin?
<flaco> hi... anyone has a USB marble mouse working?
<Alakazam_> okay, so i should go ahead and go SMP
<gameman73> i need help with xgl, im getting very poor performance from glxgears (sub 500 fps),  im using an ati videocard
<Alakazam_> its a P4 3.2Ghz
<Viper550> But, is your computer smp compatable?
<Alakazam_> its a P4 3.2Ghz HT
<kitche> Gia: it's Web-based Distributed Authoring and Versioning".
<gnomefreak> gameman73: best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<gameman73> k, thx
<gnomefreak> Alakazam_: i think the 686 kernel should do it for you
<baconbacon> cipher_nemo: what is the url youre going to
<Alakazam_> is kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp the latest precompiled kernel for ubuntu
<Alakazam_> ?
<siriusnova> okay guys i have a stupid question
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: localhost
<lance_> sometimes i log in and my mouse is choppy until i reboot.. anyone?
<lance_> my cpu is like 10%
<baconbacon> Alakazam_: install linux-686
<Gia> kitche, yeah read that, but I don't what the heck that means for a little user like me... do I need it?
<siriusnova> if i use patched madwifi-ng drivers from madwifi.org will they screw up network-manager and wpa?
<Warbo> Isn't Hyper Threading just used so Windows can fake preemptive multitasking, and is therefore pretty much useless to get SMP on Linux which does it properly?
<kitche> Alakazam_: there is also 2.6 kernel
<kyja> siriusnova, the only stupid questions are those never asked
<baconbacon> Alakazam_: NOT kernel-image-* !
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: these were instructions I'm following:  "MythTV uses MySQL extensively, so we have to get this set up before anything else. Fire up Firefox and in the address bar, type "localhost". Click the "phpmyadmin" directory. Type in "root" in the login form, and no password. "
<lance_> sometimes i log in and my mouse is choppy until i reboot.. anyone?
<Alakazam_> root@malakai:~# apt-get install linux-686-smp
<Alakazam_> :D
<Alakazam_> like so?
<ucordes_> what command do i have to issue in order to open another xsrv
<|_ocke> gah
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: I just installed phpmyadmin and my-sql, etc.
<ucordes_> ?
<gnomefreak> lance_: is everything slow/choppy?
<Alakazam_> Sweet, thanks baconbacon
<lance_> nope.. just mouse
<Flannel> Alakazam_: what ubuntu version are you running?
<pberger> armadill0: then check out named / named.conf
<Warbo> ucordes_: "X :1"
<gnomefreak> lance_: did you try reconfiguring it?
<|_ocke> gparted doesnt want to make changes to the partitoin because i am using swap space on that drive
<|_ocke> can i unmount the swap space
<Senesence> Can anyone tell me how to install a PCF font??
<lance_> gnomefreak, reconfiguring what?
<collier_> How do U install FONTS?
<|_ocke> possibly mount swap on a differnt trive
<armadill0> pberget: Thanks, I appreciate it :)
<|_ocke> drive
<baconbacon> cipher, with phpmyadmin you should have apache and php too
<Alakazam_> Flannel, dapper
<Alakazam_> kubuntu dapper
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: I do
<gnomefreak> lance_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    there is a mouse section
<Warbo> ucordes_: Just give it IP Address:server number. Since I guess you want it on your local machine leave IP Address blank, then since you have a server running on :0 use :1 instead
<LookTJ> |_ocke: i think deactivate?
<Alakazam_> i just downloaded it off the mirrors and installed today
<Senesence> collier_: Raster fonts fc-cache doesnt recognize the new font.
<Flannel> Alakazam_: and you have 2.4?
<|_ocke> ts the only swap allocated, is that ok?
<LookTJ> then resize?
* gnomefreak wonders why 2.4
<Alakazam_> root@malakai:~# cat /proc/version
<Alakazam_> Linux version 2.6.15-27-386 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)) #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006
<lance_> gnomefreak.. thix i'll try that.
<PFA> okay so i'm trying to resize a partition using liveCD and it says the device is busy
<Warbo> ucordes_: To give regular users permission to run programs on that server you may want to use "X -ac :1"
<PFA> what's up and how do i resize the thing
<Flannel> Alakazam_: 2.6.15 != 2.4.15
<ucordes_> Warbo: thanks a lot. but this only gets me a grey screen with a cursor. how can i run applications on this?
<Alakazam_> hmm, lemme reboot into this SMP kernel... brb
<kitche> PFA: you can't resize something that is mounted
<briguyd> anyone use quod libet?
<Warbo> ucordes_: OK, go back to another terminal
<PFA> kitche, it's not mounted, i'm on a LiveCD
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: I just installed... build-essential, dialog, apache2, mysql-server, phpmyadmin, gcc-3.4, libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, dvdauthor, mplayer-686, ntp, ntp-simple
<gnomefreak> kitche: livecd shouldnt have mounted it
<PFA> there's only one partition mounted
<PFA> linux-swap
<PFA> and it won't let me unmount
<Senesence> Can anyone tell me why PCF fonts don't work on Ubuntu?
<Warbo> ucordes_: run "export DISPLAY=localhost:1" then run whatever program you want, like gnome-session or startkde
<collier_> So your saying you cant install fonts for GIMP?
<gnomefreak> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<tom47> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Warbo> ucordes_: You can actually use System>Quit>Switch User to start up another login screen, which may be what you are after
<gnomefreak> tom47: for edgy join #ubuntu+1
<tannerld> can anyone help me? cron isn't working anymore...
<tom47> is there an edgy irc channel?
<Senesence> gnomefreak: Tried that it doesn't work. I can't install this font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<gnomefreak> tom47: #ubuntu+1
<tom47> gnomefreak thank you
<kitche> gnomefreak: it just seemed like the drive was mounted since it said it was busy
<LookTJ> |_ocke: you stuck still?
<ucordes_> Warbo: but doesn't this operation close my current x?
<gnomefreak> yw
<cipher_nemo> collier: I like these font packages... gsfonts-x11, msttcorefonts, and then do a #fc-cache -f -v  when your fonts are installed
<PFA> kitche, yea, cuz there's one partition mounted, right
<gnomefreak> kitche: maybe PFA did mount it but livecd shouldnt mount it without you doing it
<ucordes_> Warbo: btw: my first xserver froze after openning the second one with X :1
<Warbo> ucordes_: No. Actually If you right click on the Ubuntu logo in the top left and go "Edit Menus" you can enable a new login menu option in "System Tools" menu
<cipher_nemo> baconbacon: going to log... be back on tonight
<PFA> gnomefreak, i did not mount it and gparted even says nothing is mounted except linux-swap
<gnomefreak> PFA: unmount the swap and see if that helps
<PFA> gnomefreak, it won't let me :/
<gnomefreak> lol
<micael71> jtholmes sorry was away looking for servers
<gnomefreak> why would it :(
<Warbo> ucordes_: Oh? Usually ctrl-alt-f7 and ctrl-alt-f9 can switch between and you can use both fine
<tannerld> can anyone help me? cron isn't working anymore...
<Senesence> Does anyone know why ubuntu won't detect PCF fonts?
<ucordes_> Warbo: ye and ctrl-alt-f7 is dead now
<ucordes_> Warbo: ye and ctrl-alt-f8 -> grey screen with X cursor
<Alakazam_> sweet
<Alakazam_> Dual procs
<Alakazam_> hehe
<gnomefreak> Senesence: did you put it in the right dir?
<mikeymike> hey everyone
<Alakazam_> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<Alakazam_> w00t
<Alakazam_> brb ciggy time.
<Senesence> gnomefreak: Yes ~/.fonts
<Seb> sup y'all
<Seb> how do I start he cups config GUI from a shell ?
<Seb> s/ he/ the/
<collier_> If I have a font on my desktop how to i add it to /usr/share/fonts/ threw termnial?
<Warbo> ucordes_: Hmm, just tried it myself and switch user isn't working (probably my effed up X, so I am using AiGLX just because X doesn't work)
<mikeymike> if you guys wouldn't mind taking the time to check this link out for me.. i'd really appreciate it... and so would my friend nancy.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270150
<collier_> If I have a font on my desktop how to i MOVE it to /usr/share/fonts/ threw termnial?
<kitche> Warbo: AiGLX is X
<Warbo> collier_: Open file browser, press ctrl-L type "fonts:"
<ucordes_> Warbo: i see
<mikeymike> would you guys mind checking that out :)
<Warbo> kitche: "xorg-air"
<Warbo> rather than "xorg"
<ucordes_> Warbo: so you think with aiglx ill prolly do better?
<collier_> Warbo: could not find fonts
<Warbo> ucordes_: NO!
<mikeymike> can someone help me perhaps?
<Seb> how do I start the cups config GUI from a shell, anyone ?
<Warbo> collier_: Oh. Well, plan B I would install "kcontrol" and open it up. It is a KDE app, but is VERY useful for installing fonts (start it with "gksudo kcontrol")
<Warbo> ucordes_: AiGLX messes up switch user, since it hasn't been tested much
<Warbo> hang on
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:~$ gksudo kcontrol
<collier_> sudo: kcontrol: command not found
<mikeymike> i have a friend and her birthday is tommorow and i wanted to get some people together to send her a happy birthday message on ubuntu forums.. it would be wonderful if you guys could do that for me if you're a member already... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270150
<mikeymike> it would be so amazing if she got some messages
<mikeymike> it would make her day
<collier_> Warbo: I did that now what?
<slopzided> mikeymike, i'll do it
<ucordes_> Warbo: oh ok. i got this twisted. have to leave . thx for your help and have a good time
<mikeymike> slopzided: thank you so much :)
<mikeymike> slopzided: i think she deserves it
<mikeymike> she's a very faithful 15 year old ubuntu user
<mikeymike> 100% ubuntu
<slopzided> mikeymike, sweet :)
<mikeymike> :]  thanks so much
<mikeymike> you're an awesome person
<slopzided> mikeymike, no problem at all really :)
<slopzided> i'm big on birthdays ;)
<mikeymike> the link to send her a message is in the thread.. its so easy just click and you're right there :)
<mikeymike> :) okay
<colin_> Does anyone here use a Ralink rt2570 wireless device?
<duelboot> mikeymike, slopzided --enough...we get it
<Seveas> mikeymike, sent 
<mikeymike> thanks so much guys!
<mikeymike> you guys are WONDERFUL
<slopzided> duelboot, ?
<THX-1138> colin - ralink yes, it is supported out of the box - i just clicked on it
<Ash-Fox> Anybody know of a alternative to XMPlay? I can't find a single mod player that can play multi-track XM files properly.
<colin_> It's not working for me
<Senesence> I need help guys
<JoshIRL> I still can't get mp3's to play on my ubuntu 6.06 and i read those pages and tried. i obviously messed somethign up :(
<mikeymike> Seveas: thank you for doing that
<colin_> The interface is there in iwconfig and ifconfig, but I can't connect to any access points
<kitche> JoshIRL: you read the mp3 pages?
<Alakazam_> my azureus keeps crashing, anyone experienced that?
<Chamuco> so I did a new install and formated and formatted a ext3 to resier, could I recover that partition/files?
<JoshIRL> Yes.
<AnotherWarbo> Bah, I go to the trouble of manually starting a new X session as a new user, starting GAIM, signing on to FreeNode, and ucordes has left!
<JoshIRL> I did something wrong or misread, because it isn't working, i tried twice.
<shwag_> If I reboot in the Xen kernel, Xorg fails to load.
<LookTJ> duelboot: shutup dude we were wishing someone happy b-day
<gnomefreak> JoshIRL: you installed the packages they said to for dapper?
<JoshIRL> Yes.
<JoshIRL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<suff0kate> When i was configuring GTK-Gnutella it said i can't locate 'make' my life depends on it?
<gnomefreak> JoshIRL: the first link
<JoshIRL> Yessum :P
<AnotherWarbo> suff0kate: WTF? It is in Ubuntu!
<tannerld> can anyone help me? cron isn't working anymore...
<AnotherWarbo> !info gtk-gnutella
<duelboot> LookTJ, I went to the link...not against it...it was just so much on a channel to help people with technical problems...
<ubotu> gtk-gnutella: shares files in a peer to peer network. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1956 kB, installed size 6988 kB
<THX-1138> colin - check the settings for gateway
<AnotherWarbo> !synaptic > suff0kate
<JoshIRL> I'm going to go through this again, one second.
<LookTJ> I help people with ubuntu only
<Senesence> Is there a way to install a raster font on ubuntu? :)
<LookTJ> but whatever you say
<Warbo> OK, I'm back
<Chamuco> I have not touched that partition
<minerale> is there a gui sftp/scp client anyone could recommend me? (or a CLI one that has autocompletion)
<THX-1138> !fonts > Senesence
<magnus> anyody here running dapper64
<LookTJ> Hi THX-1138
<colin_> THX-1128, where do I find that setting?
<Senesence> THX-1138: Did it, but it still didn't recognize this font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<THX-1138> Hi LokTJ - lol
<magnus> dapper 64 anyone ?
<LookTJ> not me
<THX-1138> colin in networkin - part of the admin menu
<JoshIRL> Yes, i did install all of the packages
<LookTJ> im x86
<Alakazam_> i think it was backdown java
<eczarny> anyone able to use their Xbox 360 controller?
<LookTJ> brb
<shwag_> how can I force a runlevel at boot time so that Xorg doesn't try to load ?
<Alakazam_> or blackdown, i installed SUN's java and it seems to have stopped crashing
<PFA> so . . . what's the thing on parted to view your partitions??
<jcole> nyone here have a *serial* (NOT usb) gps unit and have gotten it to work with gpsd?
<JoshIRL> I installed gstreamer.010-plugins-ugly, gstreamer0.8-mad and misc and tried
<magnus> shwag: /etc/inittab - runlevel 3
<JoshIRL> to open in gnome-
<JoshIRL> it didn't play, said unknown stream format or something
<colin_> It's on automatic DHCP, so the gateway field is grayed out.
<Warbo> shwag_: Move /etc/rc2.d/SXXgdm to /etc/rc2.d/KXXgdm
<chupacabra_> i don't remember ubuntu asking for a root password?
<micael71> how do i stop a program from running
<kitche> chupacabra_: ubuntu uses sudo
<Warbo> !root > chupacabra_
<magnus> is here a channel for dapper64 ?
<chupacabra_> i realize but i would still like to have the root passwd
<Warbo> micael71: "killall <programname>"
<Senesence> Why can't ubuntu detect my PCF font??:(
<JoshIRL> Anyone have any idea why i can't play mp3's? i installed the plugins/packages and it still doesn't know
<pberger> michael71: sudo killall programname
<Warbo> chupacabra_: Then run "sudo -s -H" then "passwd" to set one
<collier_> Anyone know how to setup a network and share a printer??????/
<attah> Anyone that is running edgy and got some knowledge about the new bootscreen system?
<kitche> attah: ask in #ubuntu+1
<colin_> attah, it just shows a progress bar and the Ubnutu logo
<THX-1138> collier - in printing properties - be certain to select windows printer and not samba
<collier_> Wheres printer properties?
<|_ocke> k so gparted fails when trying to resize
<attah> colin_ well mine went to low memory..
<attah> kitche thx
<chupacabra_> didn't work
<collier_> Got it
<THX-1138> collier - in the system .. administration menu
<Warbo> chupacabra_: I don't think su will work, since it is disabled for regular users
<collier_> Yeah but how do I setup a network
<chupacabra_> ahhh
<chupacabra_> but it wont let me update
<Warbo> chupacabra_: I don't know how to configure su though (I know visudo for sudo though)
<THX-1138> collier - not sure why leaving "discover network printers" unchecked helped.
<PFA> so. in parted. i want to print . . . what?? i tried /dev/hda and it's like "umm i can't find hdc" which is obviously not what i'm looking for but um . . . whatever.
<Warbo> chupacabra_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chupacabra_> update asks for a password and i dont know it
<Warbo> chupacabra_: Using your regular user password
<odyssevs> Warbo / kitche, I presume patching up to .18 from the current kernel in Ubuntu (.15?) is easier than building the .18?
<kitche> odyssevs: you stll have to rebuild the kernel
<magnus> ah cmon, i must not be the only dapper64 user in the world
<Warbo> odyssevs: I am using 2.6.15-23 (and that was reluctantly upgraded from 2.6.15-18), so don't ask me :)
<Senesence> Does ubuntu support PCF fonts?
<lunaphyte> i see the alternate install cd mentions lvm and raid partitioning - can software raid not be configured if i installed from the standard server install cd?
<chupacabra_> coolio
<odyssevs> Warbo, what sort of difficulty is involved in creating a live cd of Ubuntu, but replacing the kernel with .18?
<JoshIRL> Anyone have any idea why i can't play mp3's? i installed the plugins/packages and it still doesn't know the streamer format or w/e
<magnus> i lost my glxinfo utility in my latest update
<magnus> anybody here with the same problem ?
<colin_> THX-1138, eventhough the interface shows up in ifconfig, when I do "route -n" it only shows packets going through my ethernet connection.
<Warbo> odyssevs: I have only ever recreated KNOPPIX live CDs (and replacing the kernel is a pain. I still can't get unionfs to compile :( )
<dragonfire1> ing searching don't see how small I need soemthing for 64 ram on a laptop 1.2 hard drive
<JoshIRL> >:O
<xopher> magnus: I was running 64bit dapper, now at edgy, why?
<cafuego> magnus: Possibly you are, most peole, would run 32bit on a 64bit desktop cpu - less painful - stuff just works.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> in Gaim why i can't see avatars of my friends that r using yahoo messenger???
<kitche> cyber_brain_mfkg: because gaim doesn't have that feature
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: Hm? I can....
<JoshIRL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chupacabra_> she is upgrading now
<chupacabra_> thanks
<Senesence> !PCF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PCF - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odyssevs> Warbo, gahh. Linux is greedy for one's time.
<magnus> xopher: i updated and lost my glxinfo utility. Can you check where it is on your edgy ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> kitche: but i can c that on msn accounts
<Senesence> !raster
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :-S
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xopher> !info glxinfo
<ubotu> Package glxinfo does not exist in any distro I know
<Senesence> !bitmap
<ubotu> bitmap: X client - bitmap. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 252 kB
<magnus> it is not a package, but a utility
<Warbo> odyssevs: Which is useful to those who wish to find ways to waste it (namely me)
<kyja> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> oops
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: You sure they have a picture?
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: maybe see what happens when you set your own
<cafuego> magnus: mesa-utils
<collier_> Warbo: How do u edit /etc/apt/sources.list  in terminal again?
<colin_> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on an Averatec laptop?
<Warbo> collier_: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<collier_> thanks
<Alakazam_> yeah yeah YEAH
<shwag_> how do I not load X only for specific grub entries though...so that Xorg still loads in my normal kernel, but doesnt load if I boot into Xen.
<shwag_> since Xen doesnt seem to support xorg.
<Warbo> sudo = super-user-do, nano= text editor, /etc/apt/sources.list = filename
<colin_> Alakazam_: Was that in response to my question about Averatec?
<Alakazam_> colin_, no... sorry
<Alakazam_> lol
<Alakazam_> lemme read up, maybe i can help
<physicsnick> dear ubuntu, my microphone input volume is set ridiculously low and it's driving me INSANE, i have to put the mic inside my mouth for people to hear me
<Alakazam_> Averatec is a name brand colin_ ... whats the question/problem?
<physicsnick> i'm in kde, in gnome i could turn it up easily, but this "kmix" program is a piece of shit
<physicsnick> how do i turn up my microphone volume?
<Warbo> physicsnick: double click the volume icon in the top right?
<colin_> Alakazam_: There are two problems, I can't get wireless working and the only video driver I can use is vesa, which is extremely slow.
<Avagant> !listen
<physicsnick> Warbo, yes, that works wonderfully in gnome, which is what i just said. i switched over to kde and there's no such option in kmix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Avagant> You guys heard of this "listen" player?
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: the mic volume slider in kmix doesn't work for u?
<Avagant> it's pretty awesome.
<Alakazam_> colin_, what model number is your lap top.
<Alakazam_> i'll be able to help you with this.
<Warbo> physicsnick: OK, if you hate KDE (understandable) then try "alsamixer" in terminal (maybe "sudo alsamixer")
<Avagant> It's not very pretty but it has everything I need. haha
<physicsnick> mister_roboto, no, that's just output volume, not input volume (or microphone sensitivity)
<colin_> Alakazam_: It's 2260-EK1
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: wrong
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: it's input vol. there IS no output on a mic
<physicsnick> Warbo, i love kde, i'm just very surprised and frustrated that something works in gnome and not kde
<Alakazam_> one second colin_
<collier_> Anyone know where to install ADOBE FLASH PLAYER from is it in sypantic?
<Senesence> Does anyone here know anything about .PCF fonts and how to install them??
<JoshIRL> When i use audacity to open mp3  and convert to ogg i click ok to enter the mp3 and the program closes, why?
<physicsnick> mister_roboto, of course there is. that slider is for how loud the microphone input is outputted back out through your speakers
<THX-1138> Warbo - whaich control in alsamixer contrls the mic?
<physicsnick> not how sensitive the mic is
<Warbo> collier_: Personally I would get the package from debian-multimedia.org and install that (you shouldn't really install Debain packages, but Flash is binary only anyway)
<cafuego> JoshIRL: It knows that converting from mp3 (lossy) to ogg (other lossy) is a very bad idea.
<Warbo> THX-1138: The one which is labelled Mic?
<JoshIRL> I can't get it to play mp3's.
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: wtf are u talking about? it's input level. hence the input tab
<JoshIRL> I've tried everything, no worky.
<JoshIRL> So, if i convert it should play, shouldn't it?
<physicsnick> mister_roboto, the input tab has three "capture" sliders, and says nothing about a microphone
<THX-1138> Warbo - hm - i don't see it. is it the middle one near "surround"?
<magnus> is there a way I can search the deb packages from a mirror? I want to know the location of a file
<physicsnick> there is a microphone slider under the output tab, which controls output, as i just said
<cafuego> magnus: apt-file is your friend.
<magnus> thx
<THX-1138> Hi cafuego.
<Warbo> THX-1138: For me, in order from left: PCM, Surround, Surround, Centre, LFE, Line, CD, Mic
<cafuego> THX-1138: Oh sorry, I ahd no idea.
<JoshIRL> oh well no music for me then lol
<physicsnick> Warbo, yes, that's under OUTPUT
<THX-1138> cafuego - Thank You fpr hosting files.
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: intersting. i have 7 input sliders. must be the sound card driver ur using
<physicsnick> that is not the sensitivity, it's how loud the microphone is echoed back through your speakers
<Warbo> physicsnick: alsamixer doesn't make any distinction
* cafuego is innocent, stop accusing me
<physicsnick> Warbo, yes it does.
<Alakazam_> colin_
<Alakazam_> PM me, so i can keep up with our conversation.
<constantine-xvi> can anyone in here get a samsung i500 (palm 4.x) to work?
<THX-1138> Warbo - okay, not enabled in my card. not sure why.. don't need it though.
<physicsnick> Warbo, alsamixer shows exactly the same thing kmix does. it shows tabs for playback and capture, and there's nothing about a microphone under capture
<colin_> Alakazam_: what's PM?
<bm0nk> Private Message
<physicsnick> i'll look and see if i'm missing any audio drivers, but everything else works fine
<Alakazam_> private message
<Alakazam_> i'll pm you
<physicsnick> i mean the microphone works its just not sensitive enough
<collier_> Warbo: I got to etc/apt/source.list and add which one from http://debian-multimedia.org/mirrors.html to the list
<suff0kate> whats the other good mp3 players XMMS isn't working so well?
<Consty> I can't use skypeout to dial out.. whenever I type a number it instantly says call failed.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<kitche> Alakazam_ you need to be registered to use the pm feature on here
<Alakazam_> oh
<Alakazam_> well, we'll just do it here.
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: there is a mic boost under switches tab too
<constantine-xvi> suff0kate: if you just want a player, use vlc
<suff0kate> vlc is for video's isn't it?
<colin_> Alakazam_: We can start a new channel on freenode, can't we?
<physicsnick> mister_roboto, i have no such mic boost option
<constantine-xvi> suff0kate: both
<Alakazam_> sure thing
<Alakazam_> join #alakazam
<suff0kate> can u form a playlist with it?
<constantine-xvi> suff0kate: yes
<jackson> does anyone know if Cinema 4D works well with wine?
<suff0kate> kk thank you
<eobanb_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<THX-1138> Warbo - Ah - i can use the arrow key to scroll it.>> Do i owe you an hourly computer tech fee?
<constantine-xvi> suff0kate: unless you are looking for more functionality than xmms
<Alakazam_> colin_, join the chan... #alakazam
<Consty>  I can't use skypeout to dial out.. whenever I type a number it instantly says call failed.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Senesence> Does anyone know why ubuntu won't recognize .pcf fonts? I really need help on this guys
<Warbo> THX-1138: All in a days work (and I feel I owe the community a lot anyway)
<mister_roboto> physicsnick: oh, i forgot... running edgy here. they might have changed kmix  :\
<Warbo> suff0kate: If you install VLC then check out the "svlc" command, it lets you use skins
<collier_> Warbo: I got to etc/apt/source.list and add which one from http://debian-multimedia.org/mirrors.html to the list
<Volvo> how to list running processes and kill some
<Volvo> some desklets are stuck on my desktop and are not happy to leave peacefully
<Warbo> collier_: Add an unstable or a sid, and use the deb not the deb-src
<constantine-xvi> Volvo: ps auxw; killall (proc name)
<Volvo> ok for listing them ? constantine-xvi
<constantine-xvi> Volvo: or run gnome-system-monitor and kill them the graphical way if you must
<kitche> Sensence: might help you out http://anakin.ncst.ernet.in/~aparna/consolidated/x1091.html
<darkhaze> hey i got a problem instaling realplayer here
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked. What should i do?
<darkhaze> can anyone help me instaling?
<jman8888> Is there a way to compress my podcasts? Like to 32bit(Theyre voice so i dont care.
<Warbo> darkhaze: Did you use Add/Remove?
<darkhaze> hrm i did it with terminal
<bayzider> hey when im broswing the internet and use something like you tube the audio only works around 45% of the time whats with that?
<brian98> darkhaze: The only way I got it to work was downloading it from real.com
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, which package name?
<darkhaze> hrm
<brian98> there is a deb there
<darkhaze> i followed the guide
<flaco> hi all... is possible to get working 2 mouses at the same time? the laptop mouse.. and a trackball
<constantine-xvi> Volvo: use ps auxw to list, killall -9 (proc) to kill
<darkhaze> sudo apt-get install reaplay
<darkhaze> sudo apt-get install reaplayer
<collier_> Warbo: W: GPG error: http://ieso.gotdns.com unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<darkhaze> none of them worked
<suff0kate> is there any programs that are similar to soulseek?
<darkhaze> so i went to the real website
<Volvo> ok
<Warbo> I find the dapper commercial repo's package works fine, but there is a legacy "realplay" (I think) in multiverse which doesn;'t work
<darkhaze> and downloaded a .bin file
<brian98> suff0kate, nicotine
<constantine-xvi> suff0kate: soulseek (explanation)?
<darkhaze> but im a newbie here and i dunno how to proceed to install this .bin file
<kitche> !nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<suff0kate> its a windows programs p2p - fullcds
<Warbo> darkhaze: Go in Add/Remove and tick the "enable commercial software" box
<bm0nk> I have a Netgear WG121 USB (v2) wireless card, and  I've just installed the newest version of ndiswrapper, got the wg121.inf/sys files from ndis5 folder, ndsiwrapper -l returns  netwg121 driver installed, hardware (0846:4210) present .// lsusb returns 0846:4210 Netgear, Inc. WG121 Wifi (v2) // HOWEVER iwconfig doesn't show my card...ifconfig only shows loopback... can ANYONE help? I've been working on this for days.....
<suff0kate> thank you
<HornyTeddyBear> your welcome, son.
<darkhaze> <Warbo>alright.
<brian98> he's not your son
<suff0kate> :-D
<Warbo> suff0kate: MLDonkey can use Soulseek, EDonkey, Kademlia, Bittorrent, HTTP/FTP, Gnutella, Gnutella2, etc. :)
<collier_> Warbo: Do I Need to put #deb http://mirror.home-dn.net/debian-multimedia unstable main or with the #
<kitche> bm0nk: you have to up the card with ifup <device>
<bm0nk> kitche it doesnt show up on iwconfig
<Senesence> Someone please help me. :)
<bm0nk> thats whats doing my nut
<Warbo> collier_: Without the #
<kitche> bm0nk: it won't until you bring it up
<collier_> it dont work
<brian98> Senesence, whats the problem
<collier_> Warbo: W: GPG error: http://ieso.gotdns.com unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Senesence> Cant install PCF font.
<Warbo> collier_: Oh? Hang on, I will give you my line....
<darkhaze> it says
<darkhaze> its not possible to install
<Warbo> collier_: Oh, don;'t pay attention to that
<bm0nk> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<kitche> Senesence: did you go to the webpage I posted for you?
<HornyTeddyBear> yes
<darkhaze> cos this file get in conflict with another file instaled in my machine
<Warbo> darkhaze: Probably conflicting files. Make sure you remove any other realplayer packages first
<HornyTeddyBear> ok
<w30>  darkhaze to run a bin file chmod ugoa+x file; then in the directory of the file ./filewhatever.bin
<bm0nk> however ndiswrapper -l  reports     netwg121 driver installed, hardware present
<Warbo> collier_: It has worked fine
<Consty>  I can't use skypeout to dial out.. whenever I type a number it instantly says call failed.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Senesence> kitche: Yes, did that. PCF font still not recognized. Im trying this one http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<Warbo> collier_: Now look for "mozilla-flash-player7-binary"
<HornyTeddyBear> once you find it you need to do the hokey pokey
<collier_> Warbo: Didnt find anything
<Senesence> kitche: Could it be something with the font itself?
<Warbo> Oops, you on amd64? It may still work, but now I am not so confident (bloody proprietary crap)
<jman8888> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked. What should i do?
<jman8888> Can anybody tell me how to shrink a mp3?
<kitche> Senesence: not sure I don't use pcf files but according to that website you need to gzip them
<collier_> Warbo: Yes I am on amd64 so what should  I do
<darkhaze> imma try it
<HornyTeddyBear> misslady, you should come over and have a cold glass of whine with me.
<w30> darkhaze, but don't do that to a file you got off wharez
<Warbo> collier_: Hmm, one second
<kitche> bm0nk: hmm I wonder if it uses a different name isntead of wlan0 now
<darkhaze> i got it from the realmedia website
<Senesence> kitche: You mean unzip them? Yea I did that, followed all tut instructions. But still ubuntu wont recognize it.
<Warbo> collier_: While you wait, remove that repo from sources.list (never a good idea to keep Debian repos around when you might press upgrade)
<kitche> Sensesence: no I mean gzip
<bm0nk> kitche : may i PM you ?
<darkhaze> erm.
<collier_> Warbo: ok
<kitche> yes bm0nk
<jman8888> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<darkhaze> Warbo i dun have any realplayer instaled here
<darkhaze> and still says i do >.<
<kitche> Senesence such as this gzip eenadu.pcf
<Warbo> collier_: Try this, but I haven't used it myself as I am in 32bit land https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
<jman8888> How can i encode a mp3 high quality to low quality.
<jman8888> Please help
<statikeffeck> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Warbo> darkhaze: Then get in a temrinal and rm the files :)
<Senesence> kitche: It said I have to gzip it?
<Senesence> kitche: where?
<darkhaze> x.x how do i do that?
<magnus> can anyone give me an example of using apt-file to search for a file
<darkhaze> *second day using linux*
<physicsnick> blarg. anyone know how i can install realtek audio drivers?
<likewhoa54> anyone know a good linux terminal emulator vt220 etc.
<HornyTeddyBear> HELP HELP: I have a prob. Someone asked me why tigger stuck his head in the toylat. Was it because he was looking for pooh?
<likewhoa54> need one to replace procomm
<Warbo> magnus: "sudo apt-file search mylibrary.so.4" for example
<kitche> Senseence: it's the bitmap section of the webpage I posted
<cafuego> HornyTeddyBear: Forty-Two.
<Warbo> darkhaze: Oh, then I wouldn;t recommend random super user file removing then :)
<Senesence> kitche: you mean the doc page !fonts?
<darkhaze> lol
<darkhaze> damn T.T i wanna watch my movies T.T
<statikeffeck> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<darkhaze> *goes read all the documentation i can find*
<kitche> Senesence: no I mean http://anakin.ncst.ernet.in/~aparna/consolidated/x1091.html
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !video editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !video edit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video edit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, look in /var/cache/apt/archives for the realplayer file, then open it up in "file roller" (archive manager) (you will need to right click>open with)
<ladydoor> MissLady: when you plug in your modem, is then anything relevant to it (like, say, having to do with USBs) when you do this:  dmesg|tail (in the console)
<ladydoor> ?
<Warbo> darkhaze: The drag the "data.tar.gz" to your desktop and right click it and select "Extract Here"
<PFA> can someone tell me if i can delete my hda4 and 5? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25537/
<jman8888> What can i USE TO MAKE A 256KB MP3 32KB I dont have room for all my podcasts in high quality.
<ladydoor> !language > darkhaze
<jman8888> Please help.
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: Video editor? Check out Kino, LiVES, Cinellera and Blender
<statikeffeck> !audacity
<ladydoor> !shout
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MissLady> no ladydoor
<jman8888> ladydoor, Do you know what can compress?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !CAD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CAD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<micael71> is there a way to get all my media files opend with vlc
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !cad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> statikeffeck, I dont know how to use audiacity. I just need something to encode a few folders of mp3
<ladydoor> jman8888: gzip, bzip2, zip...
<collier_> Wardo: When I do the last step for flash it says to type linux32 ./install_flash_player_7_linux/flashplayer-installer I do that and it says command not found
<jman8888> ladydoor, to mp3 low quality.
<Warbo> jman8888: I would say either use soundconverter to make it low quality Ogg Vorbis (saves even more space because it has better compression) or extract it to Wave with soundconverter and use lame to reencode it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !auto cad
<ladydoor> jman8888: lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto cad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jman8888> ladydoor, But how do i do it.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !qcad
<ubotu> qcad: A professional CAD System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4.0-1-2.1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2872 kB, installed size 12564 kB
<Warbo> collier_: You sure you installed all of the packages it said?
<ladydoor> jman8888: but i'd listen to warbo
<collier_> Warbo: bash: linux32: No such file or directory
<jman8888> ladydoor, I need it for my mp3 player.
<darkhaze> Warbo  there isnt anyfile with real or something like in its name
<jman8888> ladydoor, so i need a small mp3. How do i use lame.
<collier_> Warbo: I dont have 32 I have 64 so do I have to change that?
<DarkMageZ> collier_, stop stop... there are much better ways to install flash player 7 for ubuntu dapper
<ladydoor> jman8888: ummm...lame file.wav
<darkhaze> sorry about that ladydoor
<darkhaze> :/
<ladydoor> darkhaze: np
<Warbo> jman8888: OK, I would say either soundconverter or "mpg123 -w file.mp3" to get a wave, then "lame -b XX file.wav"
<cyber_brain_mfkg> one question: if KDevelop is for KDE what is for gnome? i mean is there similar thing?
<Warbo> darkhaze: Really? Hmm........
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: I have heard good things about Adjunta
<DarkMageZ> collier_, um, flashplayer 7 for linux is for 32-bit. there are hacks to get it working... but it's not pritty
<Warbo> (although I probably spelt it wrong)
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<darkhaze> that whats driving me insane cos i went to the official guide on ubuntu-brasil
<kitche> collier_: look up nswrapperplugin
<Warbo> DarkMageZ: Yeah, I directed him (her? sorry I don't know) to the wiki page...
<treitter> is anyone else unable to stat /var/lib/gdm/.gdmfifo ?
<darkhaze> and followed all the instructions then i got some message like " u need xlibs but its unstable or removed "
<Warbo> darkhaze: hang on
<collier_> kitche: in what?
<treitter> I see it, but I cna't stat it (stat claims it doesn't exist)
<mr-russ> anybody setup apache2 fcgid php + suexec?  I can't seem to get suexec to go into the mix. 500 internal errors result
<cipher_nemo> I'm trying to log in for the first time to phpmyadmin and going to localhost/phpmyadmin, but Firefox wants to download it as a file instead of run the login. Any ideas? I've installed apache2, mysql-server, phpmyadmin, libapache2-mod-php5, and libapache2-mod-auth-mysql already.
<collier_> synaptic?
<darkhaze> Warbo: alright
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok! thanx Warbo!
<PFA> can someone tell me if i can delete my hda4 and 5? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25537/
<Warbo> darkhaze: Oh, xlibs? That doesn't exist in Ubuntu
<jman8888> Warbo,  I got lame to do it. Just how can i make it do it to a folder?
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<Warbo> darkhaze: I made a hack for it though, by making an empty package called xlibs :)
<kitche> collier_: it's to get 32bit plugins working on a x86_64 bit system
<sedrake> whats the command to install C header files that matches my kernel?
<collier_> kitche: where is it though?
<Warbo> jman8888: I don't know, you might need to find a script (Perl or Python probably)
<jman8888> :(
<gnomefreak> sedrake: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.xx.xxx
<Volvo> >> nautilus --no-desktop. Opens my username home folder. How to change it with To open My computer and Garbage bin
<DarkMageZ> Warbo, ah, k. he was trying to install flash manually. i thought it was alittle odd when there's a package in the repo. cept now i find he's running x64...
<kothz> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> sedrake: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)"
<darkhaze> is it hard to make a package ? :~
<fluvvell> mr-russ, we use apache and php with mysql, what do you use fcgid for?
<Warbo> darkhaze: Not at all. All I did was open up Amaork, delete everything in it and rename it :)
<collier_> kitche: where is it though? where do I get nswrapperplugin
<Warbo> darkhaze: two seconds........
<kitche> collier_: http://www.gibix.net/dokuwiki/en:projects:nspluginwrapper it's nspluginwrapper
<mister_roboto> DarkMageZ: when is 64-bit gonna be a real first class citizen in ubuntu?
<darkhaze> its gonna be a looooooong way till i get really used to linux lol.
<physicsnick> hey guys, what's the volume control in Ubuntu called?
<collier_> kitche: which one do I download rpm or tar
<DarkMageZ> mister_roboto, it is... as far as the ubuntu dev's can make it... there's still alot of 32-bit binary junk like flash 7 which ubuntu cannot fix
<Gia> anyone here an expert on vsftpd?
<mr-russ> fluvvell: no mod_php.  fastcgi, to speed up cgi.
<mr-russ> fluvvell: as mod_php is insecure for virtual hosting
<fluvvell> physicsnic, under add to panel, its in system and hardware - its volume control
<mr-russ> and by php6 there will be no safe mode
<kitche> collier_: the tar.bz2: you need to compile it to make it work since the binary comes in as rpm
<Gia> is there an easier/better ftp server than vsftpd???
<physicsnick> fluvvell, i know how to access it, i want to know what its called
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Warbo: do i need all that kernel booting choise on the boot or i can delete some of them from menu.lst???(because every time i updete kernel it makes a new 2 lines(kernel and failsafe mode)
<physicsnick> fluvvell,  i want to install it in kubuntu
<cipher_nemo> physicsnic: it's also part of the ubuntu-desktop, so you can troubleshoot from the package as well
<Warbo> darkhaze: http://www.freewebs.com/chriswarbo/Temporary/xlibs.deb
<mr-russ> Gia: for what purpose?
<fluvvell> physicsnic, ah ok.
<w30> mister_roboto, Microsoft is way behind on 64bit so at 90% user base people like Flash and wma9 codecs in the 64bit realm lag also because 1% or so don't carry much weight
<collier_> kitche: can u help me with that? I downloaded it now what?
<physicsnick> i don't want to install ubuntu-desktop
<Gia> mr-russ, I want to use it ftp websites from my IIS/windoze server to my new linux lamp server
<Warbo> cyber_brain_mfkg: If the newest one works then by all means get rid of the old ones (do it by uninstalling the linux-image-<version> packages)
<fluvvell> mr-russ, thanks.  we are using php with ssl, but I guess thats not what you're after either.
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: understandable :) ... lemme check on mine
<darkhaze> Warbo: done, downloaded it
<kitche> collier_: /join #kitchetech
<collier_> ok
<mr-russ> Gia: what's wrong with ssh?
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, install that (don't worry, it is empty and harmless) so anything looking for xlibs will now think it is installed
<mister_roboto> w30: gotcha. thanks
<fluvvell> physicnic,gnome-volume-manager
<w30> mister_roboto, the Linux 64 bit has been here for a long time on the server platforms of Sun and HP
<Gia> mr-russ.. I have ssh installed, and I'm connected to it with putty, but I didn't know you could transfer files/folders with it....???
<physicsnick> fluvvell, thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Warbo: ok!
<Warbo> OK, nature is calling me pretty insistently. Be back in a minute
<DarkMageZ> mister_roboto, you'll find that once 64-bit machines are more mainstream then we'll see more support
<darkhaze> Warbo: done
<darkhaze> let me try it now. (:
<kitche> Gia: yeah with scp and sftp
<gandolfthewizard> is there any other irc out there for linux
<kitche> gandolfthewizzard: you mean irc clients?
<fluvvell> physicsnick, you can also play with the volume in alsamixergui in a terminal.  The key is setting volume-control to activate the correct channel.  I use pcm
<gandolfthewizard> yes
<mr-russ> Gia: get winscp
<kitche> gandolfthewizard: yes the three big ones are irssi BitchX and xchat
<physicsnick> fluvvell, alsamixer and kmix both don't let me set the sensitivity of my microphone
<user-land> is it possible to edit tags in rythmbox ? or how do you edit song tags ?
<gandolfthewizard> ok ty can you chat on msn with linux or no
<w30> mister_roboto, I tried a free beta of Longhorn 64 bit two years ago for my HP AMD 64 Desktop but took it out because there wore no drivers for any thing other than the bare system
<physicsnick> and for some reason gnome-volume-manager won't run. *sigh*
<kothz> bah, irc clients are for the weak.  Use cat and a pipe to a network socket. :)
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: no, gnome-volume-manager is for file volumes
<physicsnick> ...oh.
<wthww> hey ive got a question
<cipher_nemo> I wish people would read descriptions before handing out info :(
<darkhaze> Warbo: where do i have to download realplayer its asking the directory to save it
<darkhaze>  /root?
<fluvvell> physicsnick, microphone levels are in alsamixer, but is that the question?
<otaku-san> To change to Xfce...I would install it on Adept (KDE) and then log out...and from the menu choose to re login with Xfce right?
<wthww> whats that tool that lets you make a debian package out of a sorce so you can unintiall it?
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: I can't find it individually... may be part of ubuntu-minimal? otherwise no clue
<physicsnick> hm
<Joshua_Hesketh> Hey guys, I just got my MX5000 Keyboard and mouse duo. They are a bluetooth based logitech design that work fine in linux, can browse the bios but fail to register in GRUB. Any suggestions on how to get it to work with grub?
<btdown> checkinstall
<fluvvell> physicsnick, sensitivity has a lot to do with microphone type. - are you into audio (so as not to insult...) ?
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: I don't know if it's gnome of ubuntu specific for ubuntu dapper
<physicsnick> fluvvell, i used to run dapper on here. worked beautifully, and i could adjust the microphone sensitivity
<physicsnick> i recently installed kubuntu, and i now i practically have to put the microphone in my mouth for people to hear me on skype
<constantine-xvi> whenever i try to sync my palm, it doesn't respond at all, or it locks up my keyboard and dumps weird messages to a terminal
<Blissex> physicsnick: microphone boost +20db in the mixer
<cipher_nemo> Looks like I'll post this again since no one offered to help (or knew about it):  I'm trying to log in for the first time to phpmyadmin and going to localhost/phpmyadmin, but Firefox wants to download it as a file instead of run the login. Any ideas? I've installed apache2, mysql-server, phpmyadmin, libapache2-mod-php5, and libapache2-mod-auth-mysql already.
<Paradoxx> whats the chmod command to add rwx priveledges to  users and group?
<krups> 777
<physicsnick> xmix and alsamixer both show only three sliders under input, and all three are labelled "capture"
<physicsnick> they all do nothing
<physicsnick> there's no microphone boost
<Paradoxx> krups: i did that, but it didn't add
<kothz> cipher: can you run/parse other php scripts?
<Blissex> cipher_nemo: you need to configure Apache to server PHP pages as PHP. It is a FAQ, any PHP site will tell you how.
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_memo: Have you tried restarting apache? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<fluvvell> physicsnick, so it worked once, now you are struggling for level.  What distro are you in now?
<Paradoxx> krups: the exact command is?
<physicsnick> kubuntu dapper
<krups> Paradox: try sudo chmod 777 /somepath/somefile
<physicsnick> i'm wondering if maybe it didn't install my sound card drivers this time or something
<cipher_nemo> Paradoxx: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=c/chmod
<physicsnick> but everything works perfectly, its just not sensitive enough
<Chamuco> so I formated an ext3 partition to reiser by accident is there a way to recover my files?
<ladydoor> Paradoxx: do you want nonusers/nongroup-members to be able to access it, though; and if so, how much?
<fluvvell> physicsnick, whoops sorry, you did say that. Yes I'd look at the sound drivers, is alsa running? Is your card showing in lsmod?
<Paradoxx> ladydoor: yes
<ladydoor> Paradoxx: ah, then forget i said anything.
<cipher_nemo> Blissex: not sure, I'm following directions for installing MythTV (which needs MySQL), so the author of the instructions told me exactly what to do/install... but I can check
<physicsnick> fluvvell, yes, alsa is running, all my applications are configured to use alsa (amarok, etc) and work perfectly
<physicsnick> lsmod does show my card
<physicsnick> skype uses alsa, it works perfectly
<Blissex> cipher_nemo: you need to add the PHP module as a handler.
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_memo: If you installed the php mod for apache it shouldn't need reconfiguring as far as I know.
<cipher_nemo> Joshua_Hhesketh: #/etc/init.d/apache2 restart  I did that in a root terminal window, so it's been restarted already
<physicsnick> in the gnome volume control program, i can pick whether i'm setting the volume on alsa or oss
<Joshua_Hesketh> hmm, ok
<physicsnick> i see no such option in kmix, why?
<statikeffeck> cipher_nemo: besides phpMyAdmin, what about plain ol' php test pages?
<Blissex> Chamuco: make a copy of the filesystem, and run 'e2fsck' on the filesystem using an alternate superblock address. Number of tutorials about that.
<bruenig> physicsnick, #kubuntu perhaps
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<Blissex> Chamuco: if that does not work, it is going to be hard.
<physicsnick> :(
<cipher_nemo> Blissex: that sounds like its on the right track... how do I do that? is it client side (Firefox) or server side apache?
* fluvvell hasn't used kde in ubuntu. sry
<statikeffeck> I just installed Apache, PHP, MySQL yesterday and it worked immediately
<Blissex> cipher_nemo: server side. Check out one of many tutorials on how to configure Apache to process PHP.
<Joshua_Hesketh> statikeffeck : same for me
<cipher_nemo> Blissex: go for it... link?
<Paradoxx> It won't let me add +R permisions to it >.<
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_nemo: alternatively if you aren't comfortable with file editing, you could try installing LAMP
<Blissex> cipher_nemo: web search...
<cipher_nemo> Joshua_Hesketh: lol, LAMP is installed (Linux, Apache, MySQL, php)
<cipher_nemo> ie: ubuntu Linux, Apache, etc.
<harisund> cipher_nemo, he probably meant LAMP option from the CD?
<kothz> Don't laugh - adding the handler for php in apache is a basic step in making lamp work fo ryou :)
<bruenig> acronyms are fun
<suff0kate> guys i have a confession
<Kyral> and XLAMP is Xen Linux Apache MySQL PHP/Perl/Python
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_memo: yes, but it isn't configured or working correctly for you. There is a pre-packaged apache, mysql php etc that should work out of the box
<suff0kate> i'm in love with linux
<cipher_nemo> harisund: LAMP is a single package?
<suff0kate> :-P
<bruenig> !offtopic > suff0kate
<maccam94> argh, anyone willing to help with a weird sound card issue? the card is detected, the drivers are loaded, but there's no sound :-(
<harisund> cipher_nemo, there is an option where you can install LAMP of the CD directly. Meaning after an Ubuntu installation you have a running LAMP
<statikeffeck> cipher_nemo: this is a nice page:
<statikeffeck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<suff0kate> danka bruenig
<Joshua_Hesketh> sorry, my bad, its actually called XAMPP
<Joshua_Hesketh> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<fluvvell> brian98, if you're around: I sorted out my wireless woes from yesterday. The network configure tools had mucked up my use of network manager and added stuff into interfaces so that my wireless card was being ignored.
<ANTDx1> ok
<Joshua_Hesketh> following their instructions may help
<ANTDx1> quick question for anyone
<ANTDx1> how do I mount a hard disk while i'm on the live cd?
<cipher_nemo> harisund: ahh, makes sense. I can't use the CD... I have to get very specific versions and updates to get MythTV liking it :)
<brian98> fluvvell, I'm delighted to hear that man!
<dan__> how can i change what actions are performed by using multimedia keys
<brian98> Are you happy now?
<dan__> the keyboard shortcut option only lets me set the keys
<dan__> not the actions
<cipher_nemo> harisund: ie, my sources.list includes universe and metaverse, etc.
<brian98> fluvvell, How are you finding ubuntu?
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_memo: if you only need mythTV and don't mind having php not working, you shouldn't need phpmyadmin to configure mythTV,
<fluvvell> brian98, it was just a matter of deleting the lines from interfaces and network manager picked up the config for the card.  What tricked me were the dozen or so lines of white space before the config lines were added
<ANTDx1> does anyone have any idea how i can mount my hard drive on a Dapper live CD?
<cipher_nemo> Joshua_Heketh: yes, you're correct, I don't need it for MythTV, but trying to do every step exactly in an updated MythTV install guide, so the author uses it in the guide
<brian98> its great that it worked out!
<fluvvell> brian98, oh i love it. just when things get tricky, there is a bit of a need for extra help occasionally. Its good to be able to access this channel.  I try and help where I can too.
<statikeffeck> !MythTV
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Warbo> OK, who was I helping?
<kitche> !mount > ANTDx1
<darkhaze> me
<maccam94> ANTDx1: mkdir /mnt/drive && mount /dev/drive /mnt/drive
<darkhaze> o.o
<brian98> Cool!
<Warbo> darkhaze: so I was
<Joshua_Hesketh> cipher_memo: ok
<cipher_nemo> best guide I've found for MythTV install... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186747
<darkhaze> Warbo: it didnt work :/ well now i can acess the install option but it asks me for the realplayer files
<TomChims> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Joshua_Hesketh> sorry I can't help more, have to go
<Joshua_Hesketh> bye
<fluvvell> brian98, the trick is, if any interface is listed in /etc/network/interfaces it will be ignored by network-manager.
<cipher_nemo> althepcman updates the original brezzy badger guide at http://hyams.webhop.net/mythtv/myth_ubuntu.html
<stodge> Anyone know if there is a more recent version of Balsa for Ubuntu?
<Warbo> darkhaze: Gah, that is not the realplayer package you want
<darkhaze> Warbo: btw realplayer8 files. So i went to realmedia website and they only have the real10
<suff0kate> is there a way to mask your ip on irc?
<Warbo> darkhaze: There are two types. One downloads the binary and installs it (bad), and the other contains the files itself (good)
<ANTDx1> thanks
<fluvvell> so thanks for the help!
<kitche> suff0kate: yes my ip is masked
<odyssevs> Warbo, is there much trouble with USB wifi cards? I presume it's equally as traumatising as adding a PCI card?
<SoulBlink> if one wanted to download a binary package by had, where would one go to that?
<brian98> fluvvell, don't know if thats correct! All my cards are in there and i see them in network manager but hey, whatever works :)
<statikeffeck> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SAM_theman> nite guys
<brian98> fluvvell, and no worries!
<maccam94>  suff0kate: /mode +x i think
<darkhaze> Warbo: in the website i found the binary one. where do i find this 'good' one then?
<statikeffeck> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cipher_nemo> statikeffeck: thx for the link :)
<fluvvell> brian98, I found it in the wireless howto pages on the forum.  Hmm, well not sure on that one but commenting out the lines was magic.
<Warbo> darkhaze: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb <- That is the one you want
<DaRIo|Linux> !eagle errors
<statikeffeck> np.
<ubotu> eagle: Printed circuit board design tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.11-8ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2700 kB, installed size 6592 kB
<w30> ANTDx1, mkdir /mnt/myharddrive  then mount /dev/myharddrive /mnt/myharddrive ( where myharddrive is the name of your drive like hda2 or hda1 etc.
<darkhaze> oooh
<DaRIo|Linux> !eagle error fix
<darkhaze> warbo: so its always better look for .deb files?
<DaRIo|Linux> !...
<Warbo> darkhaze: Now it's just a matter of installing that (conflicting files, etc.)
<brian98> Guys, anything similar to dreamweaver for linux?
<darkhaze> hmm
<swj> has anyone noticed packages held back in edgy?
<brian98> just a question I was asked today?
<tritium> DaRIo|Linux: yes, ubuntu .debs more specifically
<physicsnick> maybe it's this fucking kernel that's the problem
<Warbo> darkhaze: Usually yes. Ubuntu .debs definetly, Debian ones possibly (if source code is available for Debian .deb then get source and build your own Ubuntu .deb using checkinstall)
<harisund> does anyone know of a handheld / pocketPC kind of a device that can run Ubuntu?
<DaRIo|Linux> Ok
<physicsnick> i installed the multicore kernel for my HT cpu and it's given me nothing but problems
<tritium> physicsnick: watch your language
<mister_roboto> brian98: yes, i did. xserver and python
<maccam94> brian98: there are several IDE's, something like eclipse, anjuta, or maybe scribus would work (i don't remember what handles what)
<darkhaze> Warbo: bro, i cant even figure out a way to payback all the help u provided to me
<Warbo> darkhaze: No need, seriously
<mister_roboto> swj: xserver and python
<brian98> maccam94, Thank you
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: HT isn't really mpa, it's mta
<maccam94> cipher_nemo: he's gone
<brian98> mister_roboto, you talking to me/
<DaRIo|Linux> I have a problem installing eagle-utils in xubuntu ... can anyone help me?
<Volvo> in which folder i can find the icons which are being used by the system for GARBAGE BIN COMPUTER etc
* Warbo remembers the one and only time he agreed to get paid for Linux help, and hasn't finished the project yet
<cipher_nemo> physicsnick: meaning it's multi-threading, not multi-processor
<mister_roboto> brian98: no, wrong nick :)
<brian98> no worris!
<darkhaze> Warbo: (: one day i'll be that good with linux then help out people just like u did to me :D
<brian98> worries
<Warbo> darkhaze: Well I started on RedHat 9 about 2 years ago, and have been using Ubuntu for 1 year
<Warbo> darkhaze: Anyway
<Senesence> I tried everything at this point, and I just can't seem to properly install this PCF font http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/ Could it be something with the font itself? Someone please help.
<Warbo> darkhaze: Got that file yet?
<Crescendo> How can I determine system uptime?
<darkhaze> yah
<Warbo> Crescendo: "uptime" I think
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, see ehat happens when you double click it
<Volvo> Crescendo, /exec -o uptime
<Volvo>  06:18:56 up 1 day,  3:10,  1 user,  load average: 0.26, 0.72, 1.05
<darkhaze> Warbo: well it oppened the same screen as that .deb file u sent to me BUT
<swj> mister-roboto: Its python unu, openoffice.org and gnome-system-tools and system-tools-backends-I guess I should just wait??
<Volvo> in which folder i can find the icons which are being used by the system for GARBAGE BIN COMPUTER etc
<darkhaze> Warbo: when i check 'install' it's sayin i can use only one 'package managing' at time
<swj> mister-roboto: If I dist it wants to remove xchat! lol
<tritium> swj: #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions
<cipher_nemo> maccam94: yes, I can read the quit messages :) didn't see it until after I typed that in
<swj> tritium: umm k
<mister_roboto> swj: mine were slightly different but then i'm using kde. what i did was just go ahead and install all the ones that were held back. i haven't had any problems but i don't know if that's the recommened approach
<darkhaze> Warbo: but i have only ONE terminal oppened and my synaptic aint oppened.
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, close any Synbaptic, Add/Remove, update manager, etc. that is open
<maccam94> cipher_nemo: lol that was delayed
<w30> harisund, no but a Nokia 770 tablet runs Linux and lots of Linux stuff like VNC ssh Nicotine etc. check out maemo.org
<tritium> #ubuntu is for support on the current stable release
<darkhaze> Warbo: all of them closed.
<swj> mister-roboto: got it. thanks
<cipher_nemo> macam94: busy channel and on top of it I'm troubleshooting my own ubuntu issues in between :)
<Senesence> Can someone help me out?
<cipher_nemo> macam94: I'm no speed iirc'er :)
<darkhaze> Warbo: still same error ._.
<Warbo> darkhaze: Hmm, try running "ps ax | grep dpkg | grep -v grep"
<harisund> w30, wow cool... let me check ut out! Thanks. I have been asking this query of mine quite regulary, and you are the first to answer! Sweet..
<maccam94> cipher_nemo: lol, yeah i'm trying to install a ton of stuff on a fresh edgy install as well as get sound working, i know what you mean
<darkhaze> Warbo: there, nothing poped up in my screen. is it alright?
<NEWK2> Hello, everybody
<w30> harisund, My 770 was 359 bucks US from Nokia web sales, may be less now?
<Warbo> darkhaze: I would say so
<NEWK2> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu
<cipher_nemo> maccam94: I just gave up on Debian 3.1 r3 sarge... the darn 686 kernel never mounts my DVD, but the 386 kernel does... darndest thing. So I switched to ubuntu and never looked back -- better community too :)
<harisund> w30, looks to be the same. So you actually have a 770! That's super cool. How do you find it? What do you use it primarily for?
<darkhaze> Warbo: now i try to install it again or do i have to do anything else?
<NEWK2> I've already done it twice, but I've messed something with the screensize up both times
<Warbo> darkhaze: If something came up then it means a package manager has crashed somewhere, which is a bad thing but it narrows down the cause of too many package managers open
<tritium> NEWK2: at whcih step?
<brian98> maccam94, They are great IDE's it's more for pure web design that they are after?
<NEWK2> Now I'm using the Live CD
<tritium> which, even
<Warbo> darkhaze: Try installing it with a terminal using "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<fabiomazzarino> I need some help here. I use Dapper here, upgraded from Breezy. Although the kernel recognizes my USB Memory key, hal/dbus refuses to mount it. How can I fix it?
<maccam94> um oops lol, crashed my gnome session
<w30> harisund, they nicked me for sales tax, I think some places might skip the tax but how legal that makes you if you are US is a guess.
<NEWK2> when it asks me to select the video modes during installtion, what am I supposzed to do?
<fabiomazzarino> I've already looked for error messages but I couldn't find any.
<Senesence> Does anyone here know anything about PCF fonts?
<harisund> w30, ok ... I am not looking to buy one immediately. I want the opinion of how well *Linux* runs on different PDAs and the like .. that's all ..
<lostboyz> i was wondering i have a logitech webcam and it comes up when i plug it in and look at it in camorama but i am not able to send it is amsn
<odyssevs> statikeffeck, the wifi-wiki remarks the Linksys WPN311 as Ubuntu recognised, and working off the Atheros chipset. Is this also true for the WPN311NAR?
<darkhaze> Warbo: btw, where do i have to put the file i downloaded? i mean the folder
<Warbo> harisund: I knew a guy who has an "OQO" mini PC, which has limited documentation for Hoary
<w30> harisund, beleive it or not I use the wirefi to connect to my Ubuntu box and to surf with the web browser when I find an open wirefi .
<Warbo> darkhaze: Put it in your Home folder to be easiest
<harisund> w30, nice :)
<NEWK2> so, when I finish installing it, it's too large for my screen
<NEWK2> So wheer did I mess up?
<fabiomazzarino> I need some help here. I use Dapper here, upgraded from Breezy. Although the kernel recognizes my USB Memory key, hal/dbus refuses to mount it. How can I fix it?
<lostboyz> i was wondering i have a logitech webcam and it comes up when i plug it in and look at it in camorama but i am not able to send it is amsn
<w30> harisund, I can ssh to mybox from any connection and get any file I want, A graphical interface needs a gooood connection though
<Senesence> I have some troubles installing a bitmap font. Can someone help me out in this area?
<Volvo> Question of the Day. In which Folder System's icon are located ????
<wasabi> What's that mean?
<harisund> w30, hmm... does it have ethernet connectability?
<ladydoor> whoa, calm down, there
<wickedpuppy> Volvo, /usr.share.pixmaps
<wickedpuppy> Volvo, /usr.share/pixmaps
<wickedpuppy> Volvo, /usr/share/pixmaps
<NEWK2> Can anyone hear me?
<wickedpuppy> sheesh
<darkhaze> Warbo: well i got an error like " error trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/realplay' wich is in the same reaplayer package
<maccam94> NEWK2: NO
<maccam94> lol
<maccam94> jk
<NEWK2> Damn. I'm in one of those IRC rooms where no one can hear me
<NEWK2> Oh, nevermind, I guess you can. :P
<wickedpuppy> NEWK2, we all can
<w30> harisund, first thing you gotta do is get root by reflashing the tablet from maemo.org but instructions are easy if you have a Linux box.
<NEWK2> I think I may have figured my problem out on my own though
<Volvo> wickedpuppy, but they are not there. I mean the ICON for Computer and Garbage Bin are totally different than the one presnet there
<harisund> w30, I see.. ok thanks :)
<wickedpuppy> w30, and harisund is it possible to take n770 to private message ?
<Senesence> I need some help bad.
<his_dudnes> NEWK2 : i can reed you if that makes you happy
<odyssevs> NEWK2, that's the benefit of using Linux. It teaches you critical thinking. =)
<harisund> wickedpuppy, ok .. we are done anyway.
<w30> harisund, wirefi, bluetooth for phone connection
<Warbo> darkhaze: OK, then run "sudo dpkg -l | grep real" and tell me every package name (only use one line to avoid spamming, and I only care about the name, not the version or description)
<Gia> wow... I'm back
<odyssevs> Warbo, you don't foresee that I'd have any trouble with a PCMCIA to PCI pci card in Ubuntu?
<Gia> what a pain
<tritium> Warbo: sudo is not necessary for that
<Warbo> odyssevs: I really have no idea, sorry
<tyler_d> how do I remove hardware/drivers completely?
<NEWK2> Damn! It still didn't work!!!
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: some of those pci to pcmcia require special drivers
<Warbo> tritium: I always get that any dpkg needs sudo
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: check the chipset to see what chipset it is
<lostboyz> can someone help me with my webcam issue? i am not able to make it work
<w30> harisund, go to channel #770
<darkhaze> Warbo: sudo dpkg -l | grep real // ii  memtest86+  // ii  myspell-pt-br   // iF  realplayer  // ii  vbetool
<harisund> w30 will do...
<odyssevs> likewhoa54: " 	Uses industry standard 1410 or 1211 controller chip, proven on all classes of processor, chipset and motherboard manufacturer.  Yenta compliant, PCI2.2 compliant, PC99 compliant.  Supports sleep and suspend modes.  Intel 82365 compatible register set."
<Senesence> 2 days, and I still can't figure this out.
<darkhaze> Warbo: ops and ii  aspell-pt-br
<wickedpuppy> Volvo, /usr/share got a lot of gif ... i am not sure where exactly is the icons you want though
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: does it show in lspci/dmesg?
<fabiomazzarino> I need some help here. I use Dapper here, upgraded from Breezy. Although the kernel recognizes my USB Memory key, hal/dbus refuses to mount it. How can I fix it?
<odyssevs> likewhoa54, I was wanting to establish this before buying =).
<Warbo> darkhaze: Hmm, then I suggest "sudo dpkg -P realplayer" next
<Volvo> ok thanks wickedpuppy
<Volvo> woof woof
<odyssevs> NEWK2, how about some details of your problem?
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: I've used them before in linux but have had some sketchy support....you plan on using for wifi yes?
<darkhaze> Warbo: there
<NEWK2> I gave you all I have
<NEWK2> I suppose I coudl repeat them
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: if it's intel I'd trust it...
<Gia> I need help setting up an ftp server on ubuntu
<Warbo> darkhaze: Now try "sudo dpkg -i real*deb"
<likewhoa54> odyssevs: I was using texas instruments edition
<Warbo> (with that package in your Home folder)
<Senesence> Can someone help me out with a PCF font installation?
<efrancolaporte> hi i need help, i cant find whats the command for the application "X-CD Roast"; I want to run it as root and I can't login as root for some reason other than through "su root" in the terminal
<ladydoor> efrancolaporte: you should use gksudo/kdesu instead.
<Warbo> efrancolaporte: "xcdroast" maybe? Try "ls /usr/bin/*roast*"
<odyssevs> likewhoa54, yes, becoming very costly buying duplicated hardware. Ideally I'd take a USB wifi card.. but I'm not certain that's going to be any easier, most of this usb crap comes without antenna connections (which defeats the notion of wifi).
<Gia> I don't get it, but when I log in as a client with winscp, instead of getting public_html, I can see all the folders on the server.... I know I've done something wrong
<wickedpuppy> Volvo, try this --> find /usr/share *.gif -print <-- it will list out all the files ending with *.gif in /usr/share
<lostboyz> i can see my cam in camorama but i cannot send it in kopete or amsn any suggestions?
<odyssevs> NEWK2, you're doing an installation.. and not sure which answer to give to the video adapter quiestion?
<Warbo> efrancolaporte: Also check out "gksudo <command>" and "sudo -s -H"
<Volvo> woof woof wickedpuppy thanks
<NEWK2> Exactly
<wickedpuppy> lol
<NEWK2> Well, no, actualy, I dunno
<odyssevs> NEWK2, how do I give you a critical answer when you're unsure of the problem? =)
<Senesence> Can someone here do me a favor?
<NEWK2> I'm trying to get to that point in the installation
<efrancolaporte> thanks ladydoor and warbo it workred :-)
<odyssevs> Senesence, aye?
<odyssevs> NEWK2, and the obvious question - where are you now?
<NEWK2> I know I'm frustrating you. I've had peopel asking me questions and not giving adequate information too
<darkhaze> Warbo: thanks bro o/ erm, now its working BUT no sound ._.
<NEWK2> OK, I'm at that point
<Warbo> darkhaze: Ah, yeah I had a problem with that
<efrancolaporte> i really love this ubuntu comunity, you are teaching the n00bs like me a lot :-)
<Senesence> odyssevs: Could you try to install this pcf font on your distro plz http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/ I just want to make sure it's me and not the font
<Warbo> darkhaze: Are you streaming a file from the Internet?
<odyssevs> NEWK2, that point being the question of which video adapter you're using?
<darkhaze> no
<Warbo> darkhaze: The I recommend GXine
<NEWK2> OK, basically, when I finish the installation it's way too large for my screen
<Warbo> *Then
<SeerNo> hey all.  i have a question about keyboard mappings
<achille> Has the compiz package been fixed yet? THe wiki displays a big warning saying do not install - broken
<SeerNo> how come the "right click key" does nothing under ubuntu install ??
<darkhaze> Warbo: sudo apt-get install GXine , will solve my problem ?
<SeerNo> in FC3 and up it actually correspondded to right-clicking
<NEWK2> so, where do I go wrong?
<SeerNo> what do i set in xorg.conf to get it to work - i've tried everything
<tich> i have this great program called democracy tv but sometimes it locks up and i have to kill it;  then when i restart the sound doesn't work. any ideas?
<achille> I'm using edgy eft - beta --- will I be fine if I were to install the compiz packages ?
<Warbo> darkhaze: If you DO want to stream a file then ALWAYS download it using streamripper first (since Gxine can't skip through a streaming file, so if it loses the connection halfway through you will have to watch it from the beginning again. Not so for local files)
<NEWK2> Wait! I've got it.
<Warbo> darkhaze: Yes, but lowercase
<NEWK2> i just gigured it out. Nevermind. I ahd it backwards. :P
<Warbo> I think RealPlayer is still needed because it includes the codecs, so it wasn't a total waste of time :)
<NEWK2> *figured
<NEWK2> "gigured" lol
<jmitchj> can anyone help me with installing and getting Gnash working on an AMD64...?
<odyssevs> Senesence, I am presuming winamp isn't included in Ubuntu by default, and is required for this ?
<Warbo> jmitchj: Sure
<Warbo> jmitchj: You ever compiled software before?
<SeerNo> What do I set in xorg.conf so that the "right-click" key works???  It just "works" in other distros, not sure why not in Ubuntu...
<Senesence> odyssevs: winamp, for a font?
<jmitchj> i've installed the .deb file from the website...is there more than that?
<jmitchj> and no i've never compiled software
<darkhaze> Warbo: i just installed it but still no sound :~
<Warbo> jmitchj: Oh, the easy way :) (I didn't know there was one)
<odyssevs> Senesence, nevermind, I was reading the screenshot. I presume you've followed this http://nl.ijs.si/gnusl/cee/x11/font.install.html ?
<jmitchj> it just didn;t work
<Warbo> darkhaze: I mean use the GXine player instead of RealPlayer, and it will use RealPlayer's codec
<Avagant> They need to port more games.
<odyssevs> Senesence, you'll give me a moment, the machine is down the hall.. will take a few minutes to rig it up. Standby.
<Warbo> jmitchj: Can you give me a link to the .deb please?
<jmitchj> ok
<jmitchj> http://ubuntu.moshen.de/dists/dapper/flash/
<SeerNo> anyone....?
<Senesence> odyssevs: thank you
<jmitchj> i installed the gnash-plugin
<NEWK2> Damn!
<NEWK2> Same problem
<kitche> odyssevs: were you the one that was asking about wireless the other day?
<darkhaze> Warbo: Error loading library:  cook.so.6.0 ,  drv4.so.6.0
<NEWK2> I've done everything I cna think of doing
<NEWK2> What's wrong?
<jmitchj> when I go to a site with flash...it says at the botton of Firefox..."Finished downlading Flas movie /tmp/FLVPLAYER_Progressive.swf. Starting playback..."....but noting happens
<gaminggeek>  anyone know what package helix-dbus-server is in?
<SeerNo> What do I set in xorg.conf so that the "right-click" key works???  It just "works" in other distros, not sure why not in Ubuntu...
<jtholmes> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NEWK2> OK, I have a problem...
<odyssevs> kitche, yes, other than printing, I think wifing is one of the only things which would put me permanently off using computers =)
<Warbo> darkhaze: Hmm, try installing "libxine-extracodecs"
<NEWK2> Everytime I boot from the CD, it doesn't work. It's too large for my screen even if I mess with teh video settings everytime
<Warbo> jmitchj: OK, I've had a look through it and it seems like the Firefox plugin should be installed system-wide
<dragonfyre13> Hey guys. Had a bit of time, and figured I'd contribute.
<NEWK2> I've tried everything. It's still too large!
<NEWK2> Help!
<tich> i just checked and after democracy locks up sound doesn't work for any of my programs. can anyone help me figure this out?
<dragonfyre13> NEWK2: which CD?
<Avagant> I was gonna be REAL angry just now.
<NEWK2> The live CD
<efrancolaporte> hey.. X-CD-Roast cant detect my DVD-RW/CD-R devices anyone know how to fix it?
<jmitchj> Warbo: How do I make it system wide?
<dragonfyre13> NEWK2: Kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, edgy, dapper, hoary?
<Warbo> jmitchj: It already is
<jmitchj> so why doesn;t it work?
<Warbo> jmitchj: Try going on a relatively simple animation
<jmitchj> ok
<Warbo> Gnash is not that complete yet
<Warbo> I will find a link...
<jmitchj> ok
<dragonfyre13> Oh, Gnash has tons of reported problems. As a project, it's coming along nicely, but don't rely on it.
<deirdre> how fo i stop a partitioon from being mounted? I removed it from my fstab
<odyssevs> kitche, I've bought another card.. we'll see whether it works (as proclaimed with great fanfare by many how-tos etc).
<dragonfyre13> NEWK2: ???
<jmitchj> are there better alternatives for AMD64 machine than gansh?
<dragonfyre13> NEWK2: is it the standard download off the main site?
<dragonfyre13> jmitchj: I thought there was a flash one for linux 64 bit.
<bruenig> jmitchj, there are some howtos on getting 32 bit firefox to work which would allow flash, or you could use wine or a chroot
<Warbo> jmitchj: OK, I really am sorry for the content of this but I just tried it in Gnash and it works (with no sound though) http://www.eviltrailmix.com/animutation/kungfu.swf
<odyssevs> Senesence, goes into /usr/lib/X11/fonts/ I presume?
<kitche> odyssevs: well I know what i was thinking of the other day it was wlan-ng
<andrewcool> i am trying to install ubuntu right now on a laptop but i keep getting debottstrap error :P
<dragonfyre13> jmitchj: there you go. That's how I got it to work, with 32 bit firefox.
<odyssevs> kitche, wlan-ng? Similar to ndiswrapper/madawifi?
<lostboyz> i was wondering i have a logitech webcam and it comes up when i plug it in and look at it in camorama but i am not able to send it is amsn
<Senesence> odyssevs: Did it work on your distro? Because I tryed that and it still didn't work
<kitche> odyssevs yeah
<hoody> hi there
<dragonfyre13> hoody: hi.
<vanberge> ls
<dragonfyre13> viator: you wouldn't happen to be using fifo would you?
<vanberge> woops sorry!
<dragonfyre13> vanberge: wrong window. ^_^
<viator> heh?
<Warbo> darkhaze: You still there? GXine working or not?
<ubuntu_> i need help fixing grub
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<jmitchj> could you give me that link again...gnome seems to have rebooted when i tried to get in cnn.com to give gnash a try
<bruenig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Warbo> !grub > ubuntu_
<dragonfyre13> viator: you're on verison in the eastern US. I wondered if you used fifo. I know it's available in parts. Fiber Optic network.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can someone help me with  burning a dvd?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> nothing i can find online is helping
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: sure.
<bruenig> Isaiah_the_Marty, just a data dvd or what
<vanberge> dragonfyre13: yep.
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: which kind?
<jmitchj> Warbo: Could you send that link again?
<vanberge> :-/
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its a .bin file of casablanca
<Warbo> jmitchj: http://www.eviltrailmix.com/animutation/kungfu.swf (it is crap, but I like it :) )
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i opend cd burner and put it in there  and the output was an iso
<dragonfyre13> vanberge: if you would've typed dir I would have booted you. LOL.
<Warbo> Use bchunk to convert .bin into .iso, then burn it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> so i right click that and try to write it to cd and it just keeps putting it in my home folder
<odyssevs> kitche, I gave up with the broadcom. I understand they're reportedly supported under the current release but the trauma was doing me in.
<hoody> how do i fix the battery indicator on ubuntu edgy?
<Warbo> Isaiah_the_Marty: There is a program called bchunk that converts .bin/.cue into .iso, which Ubuntu handles very well
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: you are writing to the "image writer" not a physical disk. When it asks you where to write, change it to a drive.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> installing now Warbo
<ubuntu_> /boot/grub/menu.lst is supposed to be all text, right? even in edgy?
<viator> its not call fifo
<odyssevs> Senesence, would you believe I've never installed a font. It appears to go into one of the four folders in /etc/X11/fonts/
<viator> lol
<viator> fios
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i write it to the dvd dragonfyre13
<ubuntu_> mine seems to have gotten trashed
<dragonfyre13> Warbo: he's saying it burns not to a disk, but to an ISO file.
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<Warbo> OK, I really have to go since it is 3 AM and I have lectures at 9......... (If darkhaze has problems with RealPlayer and/or GXine then help him 'cos he's cool :) )
<jmitchj> is it possible that the installation of Gnash is rebooting Gnome?
<Senesence> odyssevs: I'm putting it everywhere at this point, but still nothing.
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: grab k3b. It's like nero for linux. Real easy, and pretty straight forward. If you need something easier, and Gnome native, try gnomebaker.
<andrewcool> What is the "The Deboot strap program exited with error(return value 1). Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for details"
<viator> nah fios isnt available YET
<odyssevs> Senesence, simply putting into one of the folders will not be enough, I believe. Did you follow the prerequisites on the URL I gave?
<viator> ill switch as soon as it is though
<Isaiah_the_Marty> kde app i take it dragonfyre13
<dragonfyre13> viator: well, it should be soon. That would be sweet.
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: k3b is, but it's way beyond where gnomebaker is.
<viator> yeah the price difference is  almost nothing
<odyssevs> Senesence, I mean if the both of us are going to wing it, we might as well do it properly =)
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: it'll have you download the KDE libs, but it's worth it IMHO
<Isaiah_the_Marty> how do i empty trash from command line
<Isaiah_the_Marty> xfce doesnt have an icon for it
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: if you use KDE already then you are set.
<Senesence> odyssevs: Yea, from what I gather I should run xset fp rehash, or fc-cache, but I did that for everything already so I'm lost at this point. And no one knows.
<andrewcool> Everybody(all):Who can help me with this install error?
<viator> but the bandwidth is  aabout 6 times as much for cheaper package
<Isaiah_the_Marty> <<< Xfce
<odyssevs> Senesence, ok first point to make, it goes into the 100px folder only.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can you empty trash from the command line?
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: go to the root, or your home, and delete everything in .(YOUR USERNAME)-trash
<viator> bb
<Avagant> They need to make Wine not suck. Haha
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: oh, and xfce has an app for it. Let me find it.
<Avagant> Or, I just need a better computer.
<Avagant> With sound capabilities!
<brian|lfs> I'm running ubuntu 6.06 and I want to try the 6.10 without reinstalling is there a way I can do that?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty:can you help me with a install error? please?
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: xftrash4
<Senesence> odyssevs: In the /usr/lib/X11/fonts dir right??
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: run that, and it will get you the trash.
<vanberge> brian|lfs:  live cd ?
<Senesence> odyssevs: or is it the /etc
<brian|lfs> is there a way to update from 6.06 to 6.10
<Isaiah_the_Marty> couldnt find it dragonfyre13
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and its not in the repos
<dragonfyre13> run it on the CLI
<Isaiah_the_Marty> tried
<Isaiah_the_Marty> says command not found
<bruenig> brian|lfs, there is some repo you can add and go from there
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: Let me find it. Hang on.
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : can you help me with a install error?
<statikeffeck> !X11
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brian|lfs> where would I go to find out what repo
<Isaiah_the_Marty> whats the error andrewcool
<odyssevs> Senesence, well now, I haven't a clue.
<Avagant> Yah maybe I should figure out what my grapics card is and all that.
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty :  "The Deboot strap program exited with error(return value 1). Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for details"
<Isaiah_the_Marty> you installing?
<andrewcool> Yes
<suff0kate> how come when i play videos on youtube it has no sound?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> on a laptop?
<suff0kate> desktop
<bruenig> suff0kate, because adobe wrote a poor flash port
<odyssevs> Senesence, let me go give it a stab and we'll see.. brb.
<andrewcool> Laptop
<Avagant> You playing something else at the same time?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty :  laptop
<Isaiah_the_Marty> andrewcool, that happend to me alot
<Avagant> suff0kate: you play something at the same time?
<andrewcool> so what do i need to do?
<Senesence> odyssevs: please, It's been 2 days. I need some closure.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i would usually just keep trying until it worked
<suff0kate> nope everything is stoped
<Avagant> hmm
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty :  been doing that lol
<Avagant> well then flash sucks.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> try turning your laptop on its side a bit to slow down the cd reader
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thats what i did
<andrewcool> ughh lol
<john> What drivers should I use form my ATI Mobility X300?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> have you formatted the entire drive andrewcool ?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : Yes
<andrewcool> i got  a 1gb flash drive
<Avagant> suff0kate: you should probably google it.
<andrewcool> can i install from there
<Avagant> youtube+alsa
<Avagant> or youtube+ubuntu
<Avagant> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i think someone said you can
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i've never tried it though
<Isaiah_the_Marty> so i wouldnt be able to help
<Avagant> !flash > suff0kate
<andrewcool> still getting the eroor
<kutan> How do I open a .deb?
<andrewcool> error...
<anemone> anybody know why i would have to reinstall the nvidia drivers anytime i reboot?
<harisund> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop package? I know it is a meta package and all that, but will my Ubuntu break if that is not installed? Will some package in the future later break with a 'ubuntu-desktop not found error' ?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : tried it upside down too
<Isaiah_the_Marty> andrewcool, also sometimes it tries to install in /media/cdrom instead of /
<anemone> oops
<tich> my sound isn't working, how can i (re)start it without restarting the computer?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : so what do i do
<anemone> reinstall....reboot....nvidia?
<Avagant> command line killall esd or killall alsa see if that works.
<Avagant> i've been in your shoes.
<navaburo> <Q> What happened to build-essential in Dapper?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> when your partitioning andrewcool  make sure its set to /   and not /media/cdrom
<kutan> -_- Can someone tell me how to open a .deb file?
<jtholmes> anemone: that doesnt make sense sounds like the nvidia drivers are not being loaded have you tried lsmod
<anemone> kutan dpkg
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: what file manager are you using? Rox, or Thunar?
<Crescendo> Doubleclick it, kutan?
<Avagant> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thunar
<kutan> thanks...
<Isaiah_the_Marty> why do you ask dragonfyre13
<navaburo> dpkg -i <fiilename> will install it
<anemone> np
<Avagant> !dpkg > kutan
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty :  on primary its set to /
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: there is normally a trash association in the filemanager, and I think I know how to get it in thunar.
<Crescendo> Telling people about command line methods doesn't exactly help most people.  <3
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dragonfyre13, if i'm trying to burn a bin file do i start new dvd project or data project?
<navaburo> How do I get GCC on Dapper?
<Avagant> It didn't help me, haha.
<Avagant> People thought I was crazy
<navaburo> the forums say apt-get install build-essential, but that doesnt work
<Avagant> did you try apt-cache search?
<jtholmes> anemone: then do lsmod and see if they are loaded after you have installted them then look for the same driver in /usr/lib/modules/*
<ladydoor> navaburo: did you use sudo?
<anemone> sudo 1st
<navaburo> ladydoor, you bet
<Avagant> sudo apt-cache search gcc?
<tich> Avagant: i tried killall but for both of them it said: no process killed and my sound still doesn't work.
<jtholmes> anemone: yes just to be safe
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: if you are trying to burn a bin file in k3b, you click on tools, then burn cd image, or dvd image depending on the type of media.
<anemone> sudo apt-get install gcc
<ladydoor> Crescendo: it's a lot quicker and easier than trying to explain a menu-driven method--click here...no, here! now check that and that, then click there...no, THERE!"
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: on the toolbar.
<Avagant> That's one of my favorite commands, ladydoor
<DrBanzai> Anybody in here ever used the cluster feature of dvd::rip??
<ladydoor> lol
* navaburo forgot apt-get update ;)
<dragonfyre13> navaburo: apt-get install build-essential
<Avagant> i always search for things first myself.
<inflex> Is there any service in ubuntu which starts up by default and hooks/uses ttyS0 ?
<jtholmes> anemone: since I always run as root in every window i dont bother with sudo too time consuming
<navaburo> dragonfyre13, got it, thanks
<Avagant> Because lord knows what I'm actually downloading.
<dragonfyre13> navaburo: sorry.
<navaburo> its all good
<dragonfyre13> jtholmes: sudo -s
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : woot is working now :P i guess...
<anemone> jtholmes, i see the nvidia module loaded...
<mike__> i don't know if this is the right place to ask this but: i have a computer that is connected to a router.  i set the router to do Demilitarized Zone (DMZ) on that that computers ip address(witch i told it to be static though every thing else on the lan is dhcp)... i think that means it should forward all ports to tha machien??  and i have created an account with dyndns... so i have a host name that resolves to ??i guess the router??...
<mike__> this system i have the host name set to "cat".. i want to beable to ssh to "cat" from another computer on the internet... is that possable?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : turned the laptop like facing up
<Isaiah_the_Marty> andrewcool, when it wasnt working does it stop at like 86% and give the message
<navaburo> So the general aditude here is to give GUI methods first? To facilitate newer users?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and then sometimes it goes through
<jtholmes> anemone: ok now see if it is in  /usr/lib/modules
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but when installing the extra packages stops at 76%
<anemone> jthomles, well, maybe just a sudo modprobe nvidia after reboot would work but why would it not load on boot?
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : it was stopping at 6%
<odyssevs> Senesence, I would be tempted to install the truetype version of this.
<dragonfyre13> mike__: yep.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> yea that happend to me alot
<Isaiah_the_Marty> you just have to keep trying until it works i guess
<Avagant> Goodness I need to stop drinking so many fluids.
<andrewcool> Isaiah_the_Marty : can i install the extra pack later? because its going to take like 1.5hours lol
<dragonfyre13> navaburo: basically.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i tipped my laptop on it side to get it working
<w30> anemone, if you have installed the Nvidia driver through Ubuntu repository and then used the installer from Nvidia's web site they will fight each other so you need to remove one, probably the Ubuntu one if you have your own kernel.
<jtholmes> anemone:   cd /usr/lib/modules;  execute  du -a |grep -i  module_name    see if it shows up
<Isaiah_the_Marty> yea andrewcool just install the base system then use aptitude later
<Isaiah_the_Marty> thats what i did
<dragonfyre13> navaburo: we try to cater to the lowest common denominator.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> much easier
<anemone> w30, ok ill check
<Volvo> i give up, i cann't find the icons folder
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: did that work for you?
<Volvo> so anyone in here who knows how to add those icons to your gdesklet starterbar ?
<anemone> jtholmes, i have only /lib/modules, no /usr/lib
<Isaiah_the_Marty> k3b dragonfyre13 ?
<Senesence> odyssevs: Yea that works, but looks kinda crappy. That's why I'm so hung up on the pcf version.
<navaburo> dragonfyre13, understood
<Isaiah_the_Marty> we'll find out in a minute i guess
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: yep.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> the pull down for the burning device is empty dragonfyre13
<jtholmes> anemone: correct  /lib/modules
<Senesence> odyssevs: I don't understand why it wont work. I mean pcf is the originally supported linux font format right?
<anemone> jthomles, nice use of du =] 
<odyssevs> Senesence, so I believe.
<jtholmes> anemone: w30 makes a good point I was not aware of that problem
<w30> anemone, open up the add remove menu and search nvidia or maybe synaptic and search nvidia
<odyssevs> Senesence, however the bloke's site does say the font is expected to look bad in say, Word editors, or when printed.
<jtholmes> anemone: either way you want to see if the module(s) are in /lib/modules
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dragonfyre13, it doesnt have a pull down for the device
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: then your device is not setup correctly. when you insert a cd, can you see it? if it has stuff on it?
<Senesence> I tryed it in terminal and it was crap there too.
<odyssevs> Senesence, the system > fonts dialogue offers some font display tweaks. I would try that, see whether she polishes off a bit.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> usually dragonfyre13
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but theres nothing on this one
<Crescendo> My friend, a Linux newb, is having trouble with her touchpad on a Toshiba laptop - it seems to randomly stop working, and completely not work when on a USB mouse.  Suggestions?
<anemone> jtholmes, ok there are finds in kernel/drivers/char kernel/drivers/video volitile/nvidia-legacy.ko
<Isaiah_the_Marty> and it didnt show up when i put it in
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: that's what I figured. Is it recognising it as a burnable device?
<odyssevs> Senesence, yes, well I'm given to thinking the author has been romantic in his 'salesmanship.'
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i dont think so
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: let's start this way, are you using xubuntu, or ubuntu, or kubuntu
<Isaiah_the_Marty> usually the little icon shows up on the desktop
<Isaiah_the_Marty> its not doing that now
<Senesence> odyssevs: I just cant believe that it's so impossible to do something such as installing a font.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> ubuntu
<Isaiah_the_Marty> but i'm on xfce desktop
<Avagant> should i try this kde desktop?
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: ok, that makes it easy.
<Avagant> is it possible to switch between gnome and kde?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: yes.
<jtholmes> anemone: good now reboot and after you come up  run  lsmod and see if the module is loaded then if it is not loaded then execute  modprobe -r nvidia-legacy
<lufis> How do I view an audio CD in Nautilus without Sound Juicer opening?
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: ok, so you are using xubuntu for all intesive purposes.
<jtholmes> anemone:  and the driver should load
<Phoul> How do i convert a bin to a iso
<Phoul> ?
<andrewcool> use a converter?
<Phoul> which one>
<andrewcool> google it?
<odyssevs> Senesence, system > fonts > advanced > open font folder, drag & drop ttf and apparently you're done. Seems as easy as Windows. Alas, the pcf version of a font is another story. Maybe there's a script/prog which does pcf installations for the less savvy among us.
<andrewcool> bin to iso converter
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: How so?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i guess dragonfyre13
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: it won't show up the burning device on the desktop in XFCE, since it doesn't use a desktop like nautilus does.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> i dont use gnome much anymore
<kitche> Phoul: bchuck I think it's called
<kitche> !bchuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bchuck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Isaiah_the_Marty> it does every other time dragonfyre13
<Isaiah_the_Marty> just not now with the empty dvd
<Senesence> odyssevs: Yea, well thanks for trying.
<lufis> How do I unregister Sound Juicer from handling audio CDs?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: just install kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu, or vice versa. Then when logging in through gdm, chose a different desktop environment.
<Phoul> bchuck isnt in apt
<Avagant> gdm?
<anemone> argh, shifg+backspace is killingme
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: OK, that must be the new thunar integration. have you burned anything before/
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: what's gdm?
<odyssevs> Senesence, mind you, when I right click the pcf itself and select "open with gnome font viewer" I don't see a font, merely the empty font viewer.
<Avagant> oh gnome desktop manager?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: where you type in your username password.
<Avagant> does it give you a choice between the 2?
<Phoul> anyone know how to convert .bin to .iso
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: right at the start.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> no dragonfyre13
<Isaiah_the_Marty> this is a first
<anemone> w30, it looks like i did install the nvidia and ubuntu versions of the driver
<Senesence> odyssevs: Yea I know that too,lol
<Avagant> is it kubuntu or kde?
<Senesence> And still no one knows
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: it'l have a dropdown
<anemone> i wouldn't have done that if on reboot x was not failing
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: you want to install kubuntu-desktop
<anemone> w30, but now i need to remove the nvida version
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: ok, let me see what I can dig up.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: it will default to gnome, and you have to specifically choose KDE to boot there. It has a dropdown before you even type your username.
<Avagant> wow 156 packages!
<Taim> so where would be the best place to get help with the following:
<Taim> root@nenene:/var/log# fglrxinfo
<Taim> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Do you by any chance know how to install a PCF font.
<Avagant> Then I would have to reboot, and that's a big boo.
<Taim> Not running xgl either.
<Avagant> I hate rebooting.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: what do you mean?
<blind> My VNC server won't work. I try to connect to it, it says unable to connect. I try to run Xvnc, it says it's running on display 0 -- so why won't it connect?
<bimberi> Taim: you're running that as root.  Are you logged into X as root or is that a 'sudo -i' session?
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Do you know how to install a bitmap font (.pcf), linux doesnt seem to recognize it
<Taim> bimberi: sorry, I ran the last as root, however I was running it previously as the logged in user.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: gimme a sec. I'll find it.
<sjust1216> is anyone having trouble with the theme manager in edgy
<Taim> bimberi: same error.
<Crescendo> My friend, a Linux newb, is having trouble with her touchpad on a Toshiba laptop - it seems to randomly stop working, and completely not work when on a USB mouse.  Suggestions?
<tjb891> how do you turn off a service like a nessus server?
<theunruled> Hi everyone. I'm 3 days new to Ubuntu and Linux and I have 2 questions that's bothering me.
<bimberi> Taim: ah, if it's happening as the logged in user then i'm not sure sorry
<blind> theunruled: let's hear em
<bimberi> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<theunruled> 1: I installed ubuntu normally and grub showed me 5 choices excluding my xp
<Phoul> can someone tell me where i can find bchuck
<theunruled> there're 2 versions of ubuntu listed, each has a normal and recovery, plus an additional memory test option
<theunruled> is that normal?
<jrib> Phoul: bchunk?
<TomChims> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blind> theunruled: you probably have two separate kernels.
<john> How do I reinstall drivers that came with the Easy Ubuntu package?
<theunruled> blind: any idea how I made that happen?
<Deramin> theunruled: perfectly normal. I have the same thing
<blind> hmmm, ubotu should be updated. compiz = no more. it's all about beryl now.
<theunruled> but why would it install 2 kernels?
<blind> theunruled: it's not a big deal.
<poningru> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<theunruled> hmm okay
<blind> theunruled: I have two installed, as well.
<theunruled> I see
<theunruled> okay 2nd one is more problematic
<blind> kk
<theunruled> I cannot modify anything in / or /usr or /etc or etc
<theunruled> the only folder i can modify is my home
<blind> not without root.
<bimberi> theunruled: that will happen as you keep up to date with the updates, new versions of the kernel will be installed, each time adding new entries to the grub menu.  You can reduce the number by removing older kernel versions.  Personally I don't bother.
<Gevaudan82> theunruled: because you aren't root...use sudo isntead
<ravenwritingdesk> I've got a whole bunch of wireless drivers pre-installed, how can I tell which one my wireless card is actually using?
<jrib> ubotu: tell theunruled about sudo
<blind> !beryl
<theunruled> bimberi: so I need to modify the grub files with sudo commands
<theunruled> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TomChims> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<odyssevs> Senesence, did you run FontPath by the way?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: OK, I've got it.
<Gevaudan82> theunruled: sudo vim /etc/myconfig.conf is just one example
<bimberi> theunruled: no, you can remove the kernels using a package management tool (such as synaptic).
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: nevermind
<Senesence> odyssevs: Just a sec
<Gevaudan82> bimberi: yes you can
<dragonfyre13> SeanTater: OK, I got it.
<dragonfyre13> SeanTater: nevermind
<bimberi> Gevaudan82: ?
<theunruled> so the files *should* be locked? Because I see this little lock on every folder icon, but i saw a few ubuntu screenshots that don't have those locks
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: OK, I got it.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: yes
<Gevaudan82> bimberi: you can definitly remove and install kernels assuming they are in the apt-get repos using synaptic
<theunruled> bimberi: oh, wouldn't dmg other kernels right?
<Avagant> this is gonna take a while.
<bimberi> Gevaudan82: that's what i said
<Gevaudan82> bimberi: anything else, then sure you gotta compile yourself
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: got that?
<Gevaudan82> bimberI: oops...words blurring together again, sorry
<Avagant> does kde have more ability to change the look of things?
<bimberi> theunruled: no
<bimberi> Gevaudan82: np :)
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: depends on who you ask. I think gnome does.
<Gevaudan82> avagant: probally..though it easier to install themes in gnome
<odyssevs> Senesence, just to recap, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25540/
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Should I leave the pcf file gzipped?
<dragonfyre13> That's fine, I think.
<blind> ubotu: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: I'll try it
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: That's fine, I think. For now, just ungzip it.
<Avagant> It's just now unpacking this crap. Haha
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: k
<Avagant> Wow, what'd I do?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: What do you mean?
<fildo> anyone here have an opinion on using a 3rd party firmware update for a linksys router?
<Gevaudan82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJG-OeCB-L8&NR  <-- whoah
<odyssevs> dragonfyre13, you sent something to Senesence? Wouldn't mind being privy to that too..
<Avagant> Haha now it's just taking along time, but apparently there's alot of stuff.
<Gevaudan82> fildo: use ddwrt if you do so...it's quite painless
<Avagant> "no" i mean.
<dragonfyre13> odyssevs: here you go.
<Avagant> 150 some packages!
<theunruled> okay, I do find 2 linux images in synaptic. Last confirmation, removing one wouldn't bother the other right? ^^; i'm kinda scared
<fildo> Gevaudan82: i was actually looking into that . but dont want to courupt hardware
<andrewcool> Whats that 5 dollar router, where like there aliens, umm and others
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: you just got a whole new desktop environment. Heck yeah theres a lot.
<Avagant> are there more gnome desktop configuration options.
<Avagant> ?!
<nu> guys, anyone know about glade?
<Gevaudan82> fildo: you won't...just make sure you are plugged into  a reliable power supply and are flashing to ddwrt from any original linksys firmware...if you want to shop around, always reflash   to the original linksys firmware before flashing to a different firmware
<Avagant> as long as i have this i might as well make it worth it.
<Avagant> !glade
<ubotu> glade: GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.1-1ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 299 kB, installed size 4916 kB
<nu> tNo i know
<odyssevs> dragonfyre13, cheers. I gave him http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25540/ (and forgot to add the directory after mkfontdir). Cheers mate.
<nu> the question is, if i made an app using glade
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: that's my thinking.
<nu> will it run on KDE/
<nu> or just gnome?
<andrewcool> ok its fon
<dragonfyre13> odyssevs: hehehe. great minds.
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: I accidently fell into Ubuntu to begin with.
<tjb891> I am using nessus to scan my own network and now my computer is running a nessus server, how do i turn this off becasue i only want it on when im using nessus and it is booting with it now?
<ladydoor> nu: it'll run--you just need to have gtk libs installed
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: what do you mean?
<nu> ladydoor: thank you
<nikolai> dragonfyre13,  Isaiah_the_Martyr
<ladydoor> np
<Avagant> My sound on windoze was screwed up, i got a new soundcard it still didn't work and then I tried to do a complete reinstall but the cd was busted.
<nikolai> k3b says that i dont have any writers
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, I have officially lost track of Rodrigos who play the guitar.
<Gevaudan82> tjb891:  sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf && sudo sysv-rc-conf and then turn off nessusd
<ubuntu_> After enabling wifi, boot up halts when "configuring network interfaces." How do you get a desktop?
<dragonfyre13> nikolai:  ?
<Avagant> I screwed myself over.
<dragonfyre13> nikolai: I'm waiting for pages to load on the other desktop.
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: i was blown away...i can't belive in our country 50 cent and britney spears make it to the top of the charts
<tjb891> Gevaudan82:what is sysv-rc?
<Gevaudan82> rjb891: a tool to configure boot services
<nikolai> when i put the disc in k3b doesnt find it
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, this particular Rodrigo puts on a good show. What's his full name, or band name?
<tjb891> ok
<clearzen> How do you share a folder with the network via the command line?
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: no clue honestly
<bimberi> ubuntu_: try hitting CTRL-C at that point
<tjb891> but how do i turn off services from the command line
<ubuntu_> Gevaudan82: George Bush as the pres too. - somethings just aren't funny.
<Avagant> I shouldn't download alot of stuff, but man.
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: there's a couple other vis w/ him
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: vids i mean
<ubuntu_> bimberi - didn't work
<bimberi> tjb891: invoke-rc.d (temporarily) update-rc.d (permanently)
<Avagant> I can't help it!
<Governor> when i type eject in console, the cd drive opens, but i have two drives. how do i get the other one open? sometimes the icon on desktop doesn't show the eject option
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: ah, got it. I thought you were reminding me about yourself. I was thinking, "I'm searching man!"
<Isaiah_the_Marty> do i have to mount it or something?
<ubuntu_> bimberi - looks like i can't get a console for f2-f7 either.
<bimberi> ubuntu_: hm, perhaps try it just as the "configuring..." message appears
<odyssevs> clearzen, http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=396486
<Isaiah_the_Marty> oh
<Isaiah_the_Marty> lol
<Isaiah_the_Marty> sorry
<ubuntu_> bimberi - nah, nothing.
<bimberi> ubuntu_: yes, it probably hasn't started them yet
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, true progress for the benefit of the individual is not promoted by the state. Thought we all learned that by 5? =P
<ubuntu_> grub options to disable networking?
<Avagant> I'm gonng have to mount my cd burner probably to actually brn cd like I want to.
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: did you get that?
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: i guess i assume if we are the melting pot we'd be better soup than we are now
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, I wouldn't turn down an evening having a drink with this bloke in the corner. Good stuff.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: ?
<ubuntu_> bimberi - What file controls wifi modules being started?
<Avagant> dragonfyre?
<theunruled> sorry, 1 more question. My ubuntu can find my USB extneral drive but it's read only. Anyway to modify it?
<Avagant> chmod! no don't do it.
<clearzen> odyssevs: thank you. That link should give me the info I need
<rockstar_> Hm, I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop, taking it for a spin (I'm a Debian user).  I installed e17 and entrance, but something is not setting the PATH when it starts entrance.  Where should I look to find where the $PATH environment variable is?
<Gevaudan82> rockstar_ ~/.bash_profile is a start
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: We all have the chronic downloader syndrome.
<Avagant> I can't help it, all these cool things I keep finding for Ubuntu.
<bimberi> ubuntu_: idk sorry, if you know the module you can prevent it being loaded by blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: That didn't work. Did you get it to work on your distro. Im trying to get this font to work http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, all excellent things have the same core principles. The superficial differences are irrelevant. And for anyone who complains about the state of civilisations, I tell them.. a coward dies a thousand times, a brave man dies once.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: I've been in it a few years, and I'm still finding stuff.
<Avagant> Get Listen Player, it's friggin awesome.
<jtholmes> theunruled: is there a write disable button on the drive
<rockstar_> Gevaudan82, hm, my default shell is zsh.  However, most of the Xsession xinitrc etc scripts are run through bash.  I'll check it out.
<Avagant> Lyrics and last.fm scrobbler!
<marcusgrazette> hi, does anyone know if installing the ntfsmount tool and the ntfs-fuse user-space filesystem driver will allow me to use gparted to create an ext3 partition on a disk that has only one ntfs partition? I'm aiming to be able to resize that ntfs partition and create the ext3 next to it
<theunruled> jtholmes: a write disable button on the drive? where would I find that?
<Avagant> The only 2 things I need in the world besides Soulseek/Nicotine and sound.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: let me play for a few minutes.
<Deramin> Anyone know if Anjuta has it's own help channel?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dragonfyre13, did you get it?
<Isaiah_the_Marty> * Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: I'll come up with an answer.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Please, I need closure, lol
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: nope.
<jtholmes> theunruled: if there was one you would know it  just  unmount  and  remount using   mount -o rw  ...
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: pastebin it.
<alex_ubuntu> Avantgant: What is listen player
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, Linux has this. There's something fundamentally special about it, where we progress, individually, and learn to be strategic and thorough. Something which the media, educational institutes, and all groups in general are not inclined to teach a person. =)
<Avagant> Hurry up and set up so I can see what this looks like.
<theunruled> jtholmes: hmm... i'm rather new to linux
<Avagant> I'm 3 days new to Linux.
<Avagant> Well 4 days.
<theunruled> so what should I look for when u unmout and mount
<theunruled> Avagant: about same here
<bimberi> ubuntu_: another method would be to remove the /etc/rcS.d/S40networking symlink.  You might need a live cd as i think recovery mode will try to start it up too
<odyssevs> clearzen, did that page clear up your question?
<jtholmes> theunruled: ok execute  mount  command and see where the drive is mounted problbly  /media/usbdisk  etc.
<Avagant> Windows died, I can't remember the exact day.
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: i can attest to this...last semester in grad school...learned more hacking away on my own than ever in school
<ubuntu_> bimberi - bimberi - Great idea! - can you help me do it?
<Avagant> I've learned more using Linux then ever in my life.
<Avagant> I've also almost had a nervous breakdown because of it.
<jtholmes> theunruled: if it automounted then  df -k  will not list it
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dragonfyre13,  [17179577.036000]  hdc: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-C2612, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<Isaiah_the_Marty> [17179577.764000]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<Isaiah_the_Marty> [17179608.232000]  cdrom: open failed.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> then it just goes on with cdrom: open failed a couple more times
<ubuntu_> ln -s adds a link right? - how do you rmove one?
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: that's why i'm so impressed with ubuntu...the free as in free idiology and the fact that they are offering long term support...i see big things in the future for ubuntu
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, absolutely. Anyway thanks for the Yet Another Rodrigo =)
<theunruled> jtholmes: hm ok
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: it looks like you don't have a burner. Are you sure it burns? It looks like a general DVD drive.
<jtholmes> theunruled: so where is it mounted
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, well, distros come and go. Ubuntu won't be around forever. Maybe she'll be in the top five for a couple of years, but new and better projects are bound to replace her.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: OK, I've got an answer.
<Avagant> I've got the question!
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: kfontview
<theunruled> jtholmes: i'm not sure
<Avagant> kfontview?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: it's a program that will allow you to install all sorts of fonts, including ttf and pcf
<theunruled> i don't have the drive with me at the moment
<Avagant> Oh my.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: neat, huh?
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Im the font guy
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: it's not exactly easy to gain so much community involvement in such a short amount of time...and a community that is open to new users even more rare...i think she's here to stay
<jtholmes> theunruled: do you see a line containing   /media/usbdisk
<ubuntu_> bimberi - man unlink - says it will remove the file. - is that good?
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: Ah. Sorry Avagant
<Isaiah_the_Marty> dragonfyre13, it says its a dvd/cd burner
<theunruled> jtholmes: i don't have the disk connected at the moment
<Avagant> Hey wait, will all my sound and stuff work with kde?
<marcusgrazette> hi, does anyone know if i can use ubuntu to resize an ntfs partition and create an ext3 partition alongside it?
<wickedpuppy> Gevaudan82, that line reminds me of gentoo community ... open to new users ... :P
<Avagant> Because it's setting up players and stuff?
<theunruled> jtholmes: i'll check when i get home
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: apt-get install kcontrol
<bimberi> ubuntu_: no you can just delete the link with 'rm'
<jtholmes> theunruled: ok
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, and that's ok. We move on, close one project and begin another. Linux does require the investment of time and energy, the exercising of the brain - so it is not truly free at all. For some of us, accustomed to $100/hour wages, we spend tens of hours working out a solution. The more we value our time, the better our aptitude and the greater our ability to decypher the available information, the more we can achi
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: then, kfontview from the commandline
<Isaiah_the_Marty> can i burn it as data dragonfyre13 ?
<Gevaudan82> Avagant: no way to tell...mine did and my computer just came out a couple months ago (dell precision 390)
<theunruled> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<wickedpuppy> btw its not just ubuntu which is very newbie friendly ...
<Isaiah_the_Marty> would that work?
<ubuntu_> bimberi - What does it link to?
<odyssevs> In all this Linux forces us to be forward-thinking, logic-based people. If you acquire all that, viz, what is a possibility, then it pays off.
<Avagant> If I use kde is it going to change all my sound settings and what not?
<dragonfyre13> Isaiah_the_Marty: it's not even recognising it as a burnable drive. I'm researching further. Dang torrents and updates, taking up my bandwidth takes forever to load the forum pages.
<Isaiah_the_Marty> lol same
<bimberi> ubuntu_: /etc/rcS.d/S40networking: symbolic link to `../init.d/networking'
<lufis> How do I view an audio CD's contents in Nautilus? Every time I try to open the mount point Sound Juicer insists on opening
<dennis_> well I just got another laptop up  and running with a bcm4319 w/ WPA, no the strange thing is whne I reboot the system, sometimes the wireless card shows up as eth2 or wlan0
<dennis_> any ideas ??
<dragonfyre13> dennis_: demon computer?
<dennis_> demon?????
<dragonfyre13> dennis_: ^_^
<ubuntu_> bimberi - okay, I'll take a look there. - Thanks :)
<Lam_> what's the difference between Edgy RC1 and Edgy Final?
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: is kde going to change all my sound settings and everything?
<bimberi> ubuntu_: np, good luck :)
<dragonfyre13> dennis_: devil computer.
<Gevaudan82> wickedpuppy: gentoo, open to new users? wow, surprised that's their mo now...gentoo's ok, but when i installed it i couldn't see any real performance benefit...emerge and gentoo's optimization are kind of like SElinux in my opinion...only beneficial if you know its capabilities inside and out which accounts for about .05% of us
<wickedpuppy> Lam_, one is RC1 and another is final ?
<theunruled> jtholmes: thx for the help =] 
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: nope.
<dennis_> thats what I though you ment
<mikesdesktopsyst> if i have a harddrive that is ntfs and i want to play music off of it in linux, would i need to use samba or another type of program?
<jtholmes> theunruled: anytime
<theunruled> I'm trying to get ncmpc to work but I have no idea what I'm doing
<Avagant> It's setting up these players and stuff, I was getting worried.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: everything will pretty much stay the same, except for the insane amount of programs you will have.
<tritium> mikesdesktopsyst: no, you can safely read ntfs
<jtholmes> Lam_: are u asking what RC1 stands for?
<wickedpuppy> Gevaudan82, you were talking about friendly communities .. not geek communities .. as far as friendly community goes check out #gentoo
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Got kfontview up what do I do now?
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: things will only change if you make them.
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, all great projects come to a close, and lead the way into newer ones. For one reason or another. When we become stuck with a picture which doesn't fit the reality, we regress. Same with dating, same with loyalty to one's country. All these relationships come and go. Ubuntu will eventually breed life into different projects. That's just life. =)
<Avagant> ONE HUNDRED AND FIFTY SOME
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: open it.
<dennis_> so anyone seen this issue before nic card showing up as eht2 or wlan0 when it wants to
<Avagant> It's still setting up.
<Lam_> jtholmes: no. i know what it is.  i was referring more along the lines of the differences because the Release Schedule has the RC1 listed as a "pre-production" release
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: oh, and click the little open button.
<Lam_> jtholmes: which to me, sounds like a final version before the version sticker is slapped on it
<marcusgrazette> ubotu: i dont want to make a filesystem, just a regular ext3 partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i dont want to make a filesystem, just a regular ext3 partition - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mister_roboto_> mikesdesktopsyst: no you wouldn't have to. you can just mount the win partition and read from it
<odyssevs> Ah good old kfontview, forgot it existed!
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: You are little. I had over 2 gig setting up one time. That was sick.
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: Wait are all my gnome programs going to disappear?
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: Like I have last-exit and nicotine in gnome, are they gonna go away?
<Gevaudan82> for reading and writing ntfs partition check out the link at ubuntuguide.org...i've tested both and they work perfectly...though i only write to an ntfs drive that stores non-system files
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: nope. They'll be there, just accompanied by the KDE ones.
<Avagant> Oh.
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: in fact, they will be there on both the KDE menu, and the Gnome one. Same with the KDE apps.
<jtholmes> Lam_: quite close, it is one step before the final and they hope to find any remaining show stoppers before final release
<theunruled> thanks for all the help guys
<Avagant> Oh, sweet.
<theunruled> i'm running out of battery
<Avagant> Maybe I shouldn't have done this. Haha
<theunruled> bye bye
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Ok I got it open there was an error because it could not find the font name, and some other errors within console, but it's open
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, what about writing to ext3 from NTFS?
* Avagant has only 5.0 gb left on his one hd.
<Avagant> haha
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: you'll just have massive menus. I reccomend rightclicking the menu, and clicking edit menu, then checking off most of the boxes.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: that's normal.
<Gevaudan82> odssevs: there's tools to do so...been forever since i've done it though
<odyssevs> jtholmes, which kernel are they putting in the next release?
<tritium> odyssevs: 2.6.17
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: just click the blue folder, and select the font file.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: So what now?
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: will i be able to make the bottom task bar crazy awesome?
<odyssevs> tritium, r2 I hope?
<Rasta> someone has tried photoshop under vmware or another virtual machine? i have it installed with wine but it has some problems it isnt useful for serious work
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Did that, it's open
<Lam_> what would happen if i tried to use the Edgy repositories with Dapper?
<tritium> odyssevs: we'll see
<jtholmes> Lam_: i dont know i looked at the release page earlier and did not see a ref to the kernel
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: but my setup involves me writing from my windows xp laptop to my ext3 server so i just use samba
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: if you really feel like it. Check out Gnome-look.org and KDE-look.org.\
<tritium> Lam_: you'd have to upgrade so many packages that you might as well just do a full dist-upgrade
<odyssevs> tritium, should put me one step closer to wifing on Linux. Gaaah I'll miss going bald.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: hang on. I'll get there.
<Gevaudan82> Lam_: be prepared for a headache if you are trying to upgrade
<tritium> odyssevs: why, what's the problem?
<jtholmes> Lam_: however, i suspect that with the final being the 26th of this month the current kernel would be the one used it is quite late in the game to change that
<Gevaudan82> Lam_: it'll get easier, but edgy is still beta...october 26th release date i think
<Lam_> jtholmes: yeah. i think they froze the kernel in mid september
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, samba appeared once too often on my Secunia list for comfort.
<Lam_> Gevaudan82: ok thanks
<jtholmes> Lam_: yes i seem to remember seeing frozeon on some items and the kernel was probably one of them they run a tight ship
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: I sound like a complete n00b but will all my codecs and things still be there?
<odyssevs> tritium, can't bring my bcm43xx card to life.
<tritium> odyssevs: not even with ndiswrapper?
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: i've passed a nessus scan with no problems...but i just use it locally behind a router/firewall so i'm not worried...i use pptpd to access samba shares remotely or plain old ssh
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: yep.
<odyssevs> tritium, tried it.
<Avagant> Hurray for progress!
<dragonfyre13> Avagant: don't panic. Everything will be the same as if you just installed new programs.
<tritium> odyssevs: works for most
<Avagant> I wonder how many actual gb this is going to take. Haha
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, god bless iptables =)
<odyssevs> tritium, adds to the frustration.
<[5D] Silent_Chaos> is it possible to install ubuntu to a usb drive? How much space would it need?
<Avagant> wow this really is taking a long time.
<cpl-tnt44> what is the linux source dir ?
<Jahooty> i've got a minor issue, in the repositories list (xubuntu, 6.06) i have no 'multiverse' listed,
<cpl-tnt44> what is the linux source dir ? /usr/src/linux ?
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: the internet could use a better getting started guide for iptables as it's really not bad but it's intimidating for most reading the iptables bible or whatever it is called..the comprehensive guide
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: I lied. Exit out, and type kcontrol and go to system administration, and then to font installer.
<tritium> Jahooty: you can easily add it
<cpl-tnt44> what is the linux source dir ? /usr/src/linux ?
<Jahooty> cool, i was hoping it's easy
<tritium> cpl-tnt44: you need to install the source first
<Jahooty> cant find it's information tho,
<Gevaudan82> cpl-tn44: do a search for apt-get install linux-headers
<morphir> anyone installed engage(the dock) sucessfully on LTS 6.06?
<Avagant> Ok, it just finished.
<tritium> Gevaudan82: headers and source packages are not the same
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: then, go to administration mode, and click add fonts.
<cpl-tnt44> Gevaudan82> whats the connncetion ?
<dragonfyre13> Select the unzipped pcf font.
<Gevaudan82> tritum: i didn't realize that...carry on :)
<odyssevs> tritium, I am convinced it would work.. however I'm a bit too old to get my head around all the various tricks.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: Select the unzipped pcf font.
<Jahooty> does it matter that i'm running xubuntu?
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Im using gnome, will any of this work
<cpl-tnt44> i wanna install a linux wireless card drivers and it asks me some qustions when i do 'make config'
<tritium> Gevaudan82: but, you're right, often times, one really only needs the headers.  e.g., to build modules...
<cpl-tnt44> Geva ,i wanna install a linux wireless card drivers and it asks me some qustions when i do 'make config'
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: that's why you go to admin mode. It will work, it installs it in a common area.
<cpl-tnt44> i wanna get them right u know
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: I use gnome too.
<suff0kate> this is gonna be a odd question but is there a battle.net bot?
<Avagant> dragonfyre13: I'm going to reboot wish me luck. Haha
<tritium> cpl-tnt44: for which wireless card?  You shouldn't need to compile them...
<Gevaudan82> cpl-tn44: tried searching for the exact string you are asked in google? typically you'll find a forum post or two
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, you might fancy La Bottine Souriante too.. small group from Quebec. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRCu24-d_RY
<Gevaudan82> cpl-tn44: in quotes all the same
<cpl-tnt44> tritum Netgear MA401
<ksmurf> I'm trying to use a serial port I have for a virt machine but it says it's locked.  can I chown it or is there a better way?
<rowanjl> how do you stop a service?
<rowanjl> Oh, and Hello :P
<cpl-tnt44> tritum ?
<tritium> rowanjl: invoke-rc.d <servicename> stop
<jtholmes> rowanjl: what service
<rowanjl> ok
<tritium> (with sudo first)
<cpl-tnt44> tritum ? do u think using the ndiswrapper is good here ? instead of the linux driver the vendor supplies ?
<tritium> cpl-tnt44: I'd definitely try it first.
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: george carlin and the p funk meets riverdance...not bad at all
<lufis> Why is Ubuntu so bloody persistent on forcing me to use Sound Juicer?
<morphir> see this guide ppl: http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/04/engage-on-dapper-drake
<odyssevs> tritium, something you could pass up the line to the fellows working on the next release. Probably tracked, but anyway - when accessing a dialogue requiring the root pass, if you hit the caps lock towards the end of the password, the window resizes slightly. Disengaging it causes the window to resize again, but improperly.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Did this work on your end? It's not recognizing it as a font
<cpl-tnt44> tritium , mmm so i'd use the winxp inf files or the linux inf files ?
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: Hmm. Hang on
<tritium> cpl-tnt44: should be winxp
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: been listining to this old crow medicine show track on repeat most of the night..."Wagon Wheel" is the name
<rowanjl>  * Stopping web server lighttpd                                          [fail] 
<tritium> odyssevs: file a bug!
<rowanjl> bloody thing!
<tritium> rowanjl: does it need a bandage?
<odyssevs> gah. =)
<rowanjl> it needs a hammer... on its skill
<Netslayer> how can i install ubuntu on a bootable fake or software raid? i've tried the guides, server, desktop iso's and always something screws up
<Gevaudan82> Netslayer: not to  change the subject, but is a software raid really worth your trouble?
<Netslayer> dapper and edgy both have issues with dmraid with my nvidia or sli raid chipsets.. i feel doomed
<tritium> rowanjl: did you use sudo to stop it?
<lufis> The CD drive is /dev/hdc mounted on /media/cdrom0. I try to open /media/cdrom0 in Nautilus and SoundJuicer is opened. I like SoundJuicer, really, but I would like to be able to just view the audio cd tracks in Nautilus!
<Netslayer> Gevaudan82, yes
<jtholmes> rowanjl: how do you know it is running
<rowanjl> yeah
<rowanjl> I know its running because its taken over localhost ;)
* rowanjl killed it
<jtholmes> rowanjl: that is one way
<rowanjl> thanks :)
<Netslayer> i really should start filing these bugs i find
<benguin> Hi there; anyone has a GeForce 7600 on a via kt800 pro mobo?
<lufis> Netslayer: Makes the two of us...
<clearzen> the updater is not letting me download any updates. It gives me this error anytime I try to update through the command line: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates Release.gpg
<clearzen> along with some others but they are all either gpg or unable to fetch file
<Flannel> clearzen: which mirrors you using? the us ones by any chance?  try changing them.
<clearzen> where could I get a list of different repos?
<hondje> lufis: go to system -> preferences -> removable drives and media and go to the multimedia tab
<Gevaudan82> odyssevs: actually a link on youtube for it:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=O2vJUadjdmo
<Flannel> clearzen: if you're using us.archive.ubuntu.com, just remove the us. from the front of all of them, just archive.ubu...
<violot> Anyone know how to change the color of the title bar's text in GNOME?
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: OK, I have an alternative. Go to the site, and get the ttf font.
<violot> The Window border theme I'm using is white, and the text is white too :|
<cycom> Crayon?
<Netslayer> dmraid on edgy reports my chunk size isn't divisible by the space and won't give me a mapped device, dmraid on dapper gives some other error. really sad (i have nvidia and sil fake raids and neither work)
<violot> It's..... unreadable :P
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: then, go to nautilus, and select go to location.
<clearzen> alright. I'll try that. Are those mirrors down? why is it doing that?
<PFA> help! i reinstalled ubuntu and now nothing will open!
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: then, go to font:/// and copy the font over to the directory, unzipped.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Yea, I know that the .ttf works, but it looks horrible, thats why I want the .pcf.
<Flannel> clearzen: because the us mirrors go down... quite often ;)
<Gevaudan82> PFA: specifics
<clearzen> oh
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: oh. I might have a fix for that. Give me a sec.
<PFA> Gevaudan82: um . . . i installed Breezy?
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: so there is no way to install a .pcf font?
<odyssevs> Gevaudan82, jolly good. All I need now is the 1930s Packard =)
<violot> Nobody?  Or nobody pays attention to me? ;)
<Gevaudan82> PFA: what won't open? can you boot in to ubuntu? grub throwing an error? can't login? can't open programs? what?
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: that's what I'm talking about. I know the convoluted way, but it only works on fedora.
<PFA> Gevaudan82: can't open programs
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: oh, and gentoo.
<odyssevs> violot, standby.
* violot wonders if Cicero_ is the Cicero from irc.blitzed.org
<Netslayer> is there a flag i can pass to the kernel when booting a livecd to stop x from starting (it locks my desktop cause it's incompatible with a 24" dell panel)
<Gevaudan82> PFA: change your hostname
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: I think I have a way to install PCF on ubuntu though.
<PFA> Gevaudan82: how and to what
<Gevaudan82> PFA: vim /etc/hostname and vim /etc/hosts
<cute_bettong> ! ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: If it works Ill try it
<Gevaudan82> PFA: could be any number of things, but try that and reboot to see if it helps
<bm0nk> I've download wlan.sh, edited it in gedit, saved it, chmod 777, then i do ./wlan.sh and it tells me      : No such file or directory    Yet im in the same directory where the file is.....IM CONFUSED :(
<PFA> Gevaudan82: but what do i change it to?
<Gevaudan82> PFA: anything besides what it is now
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, pastebin the ls -l and ./wlan.sh pls
<wickedpuppy> i wanna see
<PFA> Gevaudan82: um, okay
<wickedpuppy> :P
<cpl-tnt44> While sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf ,gettinf couldn't open netma401.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164 . ANY ONE have any idea\clue how to solve this !??
<bm0nk> i cant pastebin
<bm0nk> seperate computer
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wickedpuppy> oh
<bm0nk> ah
<PFA> Gevaudan82: what the heck? I dont know how to do that
<bm0nk> no its ok
<bm0nk> i think i can do that
<odyssevs> Netslayer I think if you type 'server' at the prompt it will give you text-only.
<Netslayer> cool i'll try that next boot
<jumbers> A ton of my thumbnails are failing to be created
<Gevaudan82> PFA: in /etc/hosts type 127.0.0.1 ubuntu.username.lan after the line that reads 127.0.0.1 ...in /etc/hostname simply type ubuntu.username.lan replacing username in both cases
<Netslayer> did some ubuntu mirror go down.. swears
<Gevaudan82> PFA: you can use gedit if you are more comfortable but you have to be root to edit the files
<cpl-tnt44> While sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf ,gettinf couldn't open netma401.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164 . ANY ONE have any idea\clue how to solve this !??
<Netslayer> 195.248.90.54 is down
<PFA> Gevaudan82: there is no line that says that :S
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: there we go.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: run this. sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: when it asks if you want to enable bitmap fonts, say YES.
<odyssevs> violot short term solution is to pick another theme.
<Gevaudan82> PFA: type 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu.username.lan and then on a new line type 127.0.1.1 ubuntu.username.lan
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: that's why nothing worked.
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : Pasted by bm0nk October 3rd 5:07
<violot> odyssevs: :\
<bm0nk> oh...
<violot> Any way just to edit the colour of the text?!
<odyssevs> Netslayer, clearzen was reporting a problem with the US mirror.
<bm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25542
<hondje> violot: Um, you'd think wouldn't you :-)
<hondje> There really isn't a way to click and pick colors for various parts of your theme
<PFA> Gevaudan82: sorry, rebooted by accident
<violot> *Sigh* Sometimes I really do think the GNOME people oversimplify GNOME :|
<PFA> Gevaudan82: there is no line that says that IP address
<odyssevs> violot, perhaps a gnome-themes howto ? =))
<clearzen> odyssevs: actually I tried the non us mirrors and it is giving me the same errors
<Gevaudan82> PFA: type 127.0.0.1 localhost ubuntu.username.lan and then on a new line type 127.0.1.1 ubuntu.username.lan
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, its certainly weird ... try sh wlan.sh ?
<odyssevs> clearzen, Netslayer will be delighted to hear that.
<PFA> Gevaudan82: what are the files again?
<Gevaudan82> PFA: then edit /etc/hostname and simply type ubuntu.username.lan ...finally reboot
<odyssevs> clearzen, one wonders whether the Debian mirrors would do the job?
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : woah...let me pastebin this
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: It was already on. I did it before, it was on yes all the time.
<Netslayer> server is up, the edgy repos were updated so an apt-get update was required on my behalf since the old deb files were removed
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Did it work on your distro?
<odyssevs> violot, simplicity isn't cheap - http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=9877
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<clearzen> It might be my sources list though. I'm going to  try a few things. like importing all the gpg keys for the repos and rebuilding my keycache
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: yep.
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25543
<PFA> Gevaudan82: what is the filename
<Gevaudan82> PFA: the first message goes in /etc/hosts
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: The trist.pcf worked for you?
<PFA> Gevaudan82: okay thanks
<PFA> Gevaudan82: and um . . . where do i put the new line, lol
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: trisk.pcf*
<Gevaudan82> PFA: i thought you said the file was empty?
<dragonfyre13> I used another font. bcf. Let me try this one.
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, thats even more weird ... i can't think of any other way to run a shell script .. lol
<PFA> Gevaudan82: no, there was just no line in it with that IP address
* violot found it
<PFA> Gevaudan82: actually, after a reboot, everything works :o sorry to trouble you! and thanks
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: It here http://www.netalive.org/tinkering/triskweline/
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy :(
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, is the script very long ? if not can pastebin it as well ?
<bm0nk> err
<bm0nk> ill try
<Gevaudan82> bm0nk: are you using bash? did you type #!/bin/bash at the top of the shellscript?
<wickedpuppy> thank
<cpl-tnt44> While sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/user/wireless/netma401.inf ,gettinf couldn't open netma401.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 164 . ANY ONE have any idea\clue how to solve this !??
<clearzen> it keeps giving me this on a lot of the sources:
<clearzen> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<clearzen>   Could not connect to 62.117.35.196:8080 (62.117.35.196), connection timed out
<clearzen> It's been giving me that error for days now
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: yep, I'm getting it now.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: So trisk.pcf works for you?
<bm0nk> Gevaudan82 : yes
<dragonfyre13> not yet. I'm missing a switch.
<Gevaudan82> bm0nk: did you create the shellscript in linux? if you created it windows there might be some special characters throwing it off...you can always dos2unix it
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: hang on. Missing a switch somewhere.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Ok
<Deramin> Running Ubuntu 6.06.  Apologies for the slightly off topic questions but:  1) Is there a way to convert Anjuta to a Java IDE?  2) How can I be sure I've got the Java Development Kit 5.0 installed?  I installed it from the Package Manager, but other programs are telling me that I don't have all the libraries it comes with.  3) What is the best visually rich Java IDE for Ubuntu that doesn't require projects. I only need to work with single files.
<bm0nk> Gevaudan82 : Someone in here sent me it
<Gevaudan82> bm0nk: i actually had that exact problem earlier today...even though i created the shellscript in linux just uploaded to a windows ftp server to download again to another linux machine...special characters appeared
<Netslayer> dmraid on edgy: device-mapper: dm-stripe: Target length not divisible by chunk size        and nothing happens..no device..nadda
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25544
<bm0nk> ahhh
<bm0nk> well someone on here gave it to me
<bm0nk> http://kitchetech.com/docs/unix/wlan.sh
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, it look right for a shell script ..
<wickedpuppy> try dos2unix like Gevaudan82 suggested ?
<bm0nk> ok
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, is the respective sys file present in the same place?
<Gevaudan82> bm0nk:if you open it in vim you should see a ^M at the end of the line if they exist
<bm0nk> vim ?
<bm0nk> sorry im new to ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> may not work .. but can't find the file ... so weird
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, vi wlan.sh
<wickedpuppy> to quit press escape then :wq
<wickedpuppy> just :q
<odyssevs> bm0nk, vi is an alias for vim, a clone of the original vi.
<Cheep-cheep> dragonfyre13: You still here?
<r0yrul3z> or just use nano
<violot> What the heck!? Mouse scroll scrolls for like half a second, then quits scrolling in Firefox!?
<Cheep-cheep> I don't remember my other sn. Hehe
<odyssevs> violot, your lucky night isn't it?
* Cheep-cheep figures it's time to set the defaunt name for that.
<RawSewage> how do you skip the 30 mount disk check for a later time
<violot> It quite is ;)
<dragonfyre13> Cheep-cheep: you the one with the burner issue?
<violot> KDE seems to be ugly-i-fied
<Cheep-cheep> No, I was trying the kde.
<violot> GNOME is fine
<RawSewage> if Im in a hurry, and it happens to be the 30th time, it's very annoying to have to wait for a half hour
<Cheep-cheep> HEY I like KDE.
<violot> and beautiful
<odyssevs> cpl-tnt44, yes? no?
<r0yrul3z> Cheep-cheep, GNOME > KDE
<violot> KDE is ugly on my system for some reason
<Cheep-cheep> I like KDE. Personally.
<bm0nk> when i press Q
<bm0nk> it just says
<bm0nk> recording
<violot> And for some reason, my mouses in X are only black and white... :|
<Gevaudan82> violot: i like kubuntu but i hate debian kde...way too many apps preinstalled to know what to do with
<violot> And they don't animate
<Flannel> Gnome Vs KDE, emacs vs vim, etc arguments belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cheep-cheep> It sucks it didn't recognize my hd1 was on the desktop, but that's fine with me.
<violot> I installed the package kde... don't do that!  Do kubuntu-desktop
<SinnerG> pff slow ;p
<dragonfyre13> Cheep-cheep: Oh, Avan.... something.
<bm0nk> omg i cant get out of it
<odyssevs> Jeez Debian's KDE is a serious problem for indecisive people.
<RawSewage> #MyOSisBetterThanYourOS
<Cheep-cheep> violot: That's what I did.
<bm0nk> escape q  doesnt work
<Cheep-cheep> Ya I can't remember my last sn. haha
<violot> kde installs A BUNCH of crap
<RawSewage> I mean WM
<violot> kubuntu-desktop does a lot less
<Cheep-cheep> My mouse works better on kde?
<Gevaudan82> ^^
<violot> My mice are black and white all of a sudden
<dragonfyre13> Cheep-cheep: I'm a gnome guy. Till death. But linus torvalds is KDE, so you're in good company.
<violot> :|
<RawSewage> how do you skip the 30 mount disk check for a later time
<Gevaudan82> Cheep-cheep: lol, are you serious?
<violot> And don't animate cursors
<Cheep-cheep> Yah I don't understand why, but it seems more sensitive which is alright with me.
<Cheep-cheep> HAHA it's set to 24hr.
<SkramX> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tritium> SkramX: have you installed build-essential?
<SkramX> /lib/cpp is a sym link to the cpp binary.. any idea?
<PFA> how do i find out what USB port my printer is on
<SkramX> tritium: doing now
<SkramX> I am a Gentoo'er, just installed ubuntu on my laptop to try it out
<bm0nk> OK I tried dos2unix - still "No such file or directory"
<SkramX> tritium: thanks
* violot wonders why all his KDE fonts are unantialiased in KDE :|
<bm0nk> And i tried vim, couldnt close it so i just closed the terminal window
<b14ck73425> hey everyone
* violot wonders why all his fonts are unantialiased in gnome-terminal too :|
<r0yrul3z> bm0nk, use nano
<SkramX> tritium: what about Xtest?
<b14ck73425> change the system font
<odyssevs> bm0nk, :q to quit, :wq to write and quit, :q! to quit saving no changes.
<Cheep-cheep> I like terminal in KDE too.
<tritium> bm0nk: you have to installed sysutils or tofrodos to have dos2unix command
<SkramX> nvm
<tritium> SkramX: what about it
<tritium> ?
<SkramX> apt-get install x-window-system-dev
<Gevaudan82> bm0nk: to close vim type :wq ...press the i and Esc button to go in and out of edit mode...i goes in, esc goes back to command mdoe where you can type :wq for example which saves and quits
<bm0nk> tritium : actually i used the online web version of dos2unix
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, i also downloaded ... and got the same errors .. weird
* violot wants a Mac Mini
<tritium> bm0nk: okay, but it's available in ubuntu packages
<SkramX> violot: I am on one right now :)
<Cheep-cheep> The clock is in 24 hour time, I have no idea how to get it out of that, but it's ok as long as it has the right time.
<bm0nk> Well without this wlan script i cant make my wireless card work
<violot> Meanie :P
<SkramX> :P
<bm0nk> thanks tritium
<violot> Mac OS X looks real neat
<SkramX> yeah
<violot> I'd use it alongside with Ubuntu
<Cheep-cheep> OS X is neat if you have THE LATEST os.
<violot> and maybe install some random unpopular linux distros on another
<SkramX> I used to us egentoo for my desktop machine (a laptop), then got this macmini. Now trying ubuntu on the laptop and osx on the macmini
<Cheep-cheep> If you have something that's like 10 versions behind you are outta luck with anything.
<violot> I hate Apple's upgrade ways
<RawSewage> Is there a command you can type to abort the 30-mount disk check
<SkramX> still proudly use gentoo on servers
<SkramX> yeah
<Gevaudan82> violot:  granted i'm not a mac user but it seems the osx dock would be horrible for multitasking...especially when opening up close to two dozen windows as i usually have open
<bm0nk> I tried to configure my wireless card using the networking GUI, but as soon as i change it from DHCP to static, even if i've filled in all the boxes....the OK buttin is greyed out...so i was trying to use this wlan.sh but now obviously im screwed :(
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there a FAQ for the Firefox update somewhere?  After the update to 1.5.0.7 in breezy, I only get sound when I play a video (such as those at cnn or bbc).
<violot> I want to try a Mac out
<violot> They seem to have real nice integration built in between apps
<RawSewage> Is there an Ubuntu help channel
<Cheep-cheep> I like the name of the advanced text editor.
<violot> Like what KDE seems to be striving for
<Cheep-cheep> !Kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<sig> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sig> anyone want to help with this one?
<sig> processing was halted because there were too many errors?????
<Gevaudan82> violot: assuming you pay for their apps of course...just as microsoft's visual studio/sql server/windows 2003 server integration
<sig> was install mplayer
<wickedpuppy> sig, mplay is in repos ..
<violot> Yeah, I wish I wouldn't be stuck in a clone of MS's monopoly with Apple
<Cheep-cheep> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<RawSewage> Is there a command you can type to abort the 30-mount disk check
<wickedpuppy> mplayer*
<odyssevs> I'm not being funny, but how do you exit emacs?
<sig>  /car/cache/apt/archives/libartsc0_1.5.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Deramin> Does anyone know how to get something, *anything*, to code and compile Java set up in Ubuntu?
<SinnerG> pff slow ;p
<violot> If they supported free software/open source software and such I'd be happy
<sig> wickedpuppy, no kidding
<r0yrul3z> lol
<SinnerG> ops ;p
<wickedpuppy> odyssevs, ctrl-x xtrl-c
<Gevaudan82> Deramin: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-sdk
<sig> that was an apt-get install error
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy:  I tried to configure my wireless card using the networking GUI, but as soon as i change it from DHCP to static, even if i've filled in all the boxes....the OK buttin is greyed out...so i was trying to use this wlan.sh but now obviously im screwed :(
<Gevaudan82> Deramin: then sudo update-alternatives --config java
<wickedpuppy> sig, try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Cheep-cheep> Kopete?
<sig> wickedpuppy, that was the return error of apt-get install mplayer dude
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, i still can't figure out the error from the bash
<Deramin> Gevaudan82: hypothetically did it. Not all libraries seem to be there, though or else my program relying on the JDK is fubar
<b14ck73425> is there a way to make a different program the default for movies
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : thats the problem...its not a real error message beccause the file does exist :(
* violot wishes there were XCode and Obj-C with Cocoa on Linux
<haydenAU> what can i use to burn a dvd-video ?
<Netslayer> i really dont feel like submitting some bugs, is there a quicker way?
<Gevaudan82> Deramin: what libraries are you looking for?
<violot> Cocoa and Obj-C looks like a real nice way to develop apps
<Netslayer> the edgy installer has a lot of rough edges
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, well bash should be slapped :P
<Gevaudan82> haydenAU: k3b
<violot> I'd kill for a port of Cocoa to Linux that could make GNOME or Qt apps with Cocoa's same code
<haydenAU> anything for gnome?
<SinnerG> grmbl
<jtholmes> Netslayer: like what rough edges
<clearzen> How do I set apt to directly connect to the internet instead of using a proxy? What changes need to be made to the apt.conf file?
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : This is the final step to make my wireless card work...    ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1573173 is my extensive posting lol )
<SinnerG> where I had 80connections / sec before with debian
<SinnerG> I get 4-5 connections / sec with ubuntu :/
<Gevaudan82> haydenAU: it's the best dvd burner period and works in gnome even adds menu items...you can try gnomebaker if you want though
<SinnerG> compiled apache 2 + php + eaccelerator
<grandy> Hello... I've scoured the net about this and finally I'm here on IRC:  I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 650 with Megaraid... Apparently according to my search the dapper install cd has a version of the kernel w/ a broken megaraid driver... any ideas on what I can do to get dapper installed in spite of that?
<SinnerG> just as I had before
<SinnerG> and load is skyrocketing
<haydenAU> Gevaudan82, ok i'll install that
<SinnerG>  07:28:55 up 1 day,  3:11,  2 users,  load average: 47.02, 35.04, 32.45
<jturek> help! -r--r--r--   1 root     sys          990 Oct  2 23:16 passwd
<RawSewage> I was gone, did someone answer my question
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : And I think i've nearly fixed it but...this bash script should just be a simple run procedure but NO, its laughing at me, ITS LAUGHING AT ME :(
<RawSewage> just kidding
<jturek> how can i edit that file as root if its all read only
<Netslayer> jtholmes, if the partition managed (manual edit mode) fails to create a partition due to rereading errors it still continues and then dies
<bm0nk> sudo gedit /file
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: How's it going?
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, relax and calm down ...
<Deramin> Gevaudan82: may have misread it. can't find library tools.jar
<odyssevs> violot, GNUstep is the ebst you get I'm afraid.
<jturek> bm0nk: even as root it says permission denied
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : lol im sorry, but you have no idea how much time i've spent on this
<bm0nk> jturek : Ah...well...thats the end of the line for me helping you...lol im a newbie :(
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, wireless isn't that polished on linux ... a few years back it was sound and video ... so on and so on ... blame the companies
<jtholmes> Netslayer: i noticed the msg  all removed partitions will be formatted  that is bad i have to wait to get home to check that one out
<dragonfyre13> OK, there are easier ways of doing .FON files, which is what I'm working on. BCF works, but PCF dies.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: OK, there are easier ways of doing .FON files, which is what I'm working on. BCF works, but PCF dies.
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy :  Well right now wireless isnt the problem, its bash.....
<jtholmes> Netslayer: i dont dare check it out while on the road too dangerous if i wipe my prime linux mahcine
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: So I should forget about PCF?
<dragonfyre13> yep
<grandy> Hello... I've scoured the net about this and finally I'm here on IRC:  I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 650 with Megaraid... Apparently according to my search the dapper install cd has a version of the kernel w/ a broken megaraid driver... any ideas on what I can do to get dapper installed in spite of that?
<dragonfyre13> FON is the way to go. It's windows standard.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: FON is the way to go. It's windows standard.
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : I've done the hard part....installing ndsiwrapper/card driver, getting it to see it...getting it connected...now just trying to run this F-ing script to get it working...and it doesnt even give me an error i can go google and research
<Codemaster_> hey guys, I've looked around on the forums and online for this problem and I still am unable to fix it: gpg: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libreadline.so.5: undefined symbol: BC
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : doing my freaking head in
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: The thing is, PCF 5 years ago was great. It's just gone out by now.
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Someone should change the docs.
<Senesence> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<Codemaster_> so if anyone can help, that'd be awesome :D
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: lemme look.
<WhiteNoise> IF i have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common, and then later want to install an nvidia 3rd party module, how do I work this out?  uninstall both ubuntu packages and run nvidia's installer?  just use nvidia's installers and ignore installed pckgs?
<Normal> I'm having alot of trouble installing Ubuntu and would appreciate any help. It's a little long to put here so: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2447076#post2447076
<Cheep-cheep> Guys I have to say I like KDE.
<Cheep-cheep> Probably because it reminds me of uh....
<clearzen> How can I tell apt to directly connect to the internet instead of using a proxy?
<Codemaster_> here's a link to the problem I've been having: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269022
<roughtrader> does anyone here use lyx?
<tritium> WhiteNoise: use ubuntu packages, not nvidia installers
<Apollo> OK so guys
<Apollo> I need quite a large amount of help
<EnsignRedshirt> Cheep-cheep: ...cartoons?
<ithiel> how does one switch desktops (gnome to KDE) using Apt?
<Codemaster_> apt-get the kubuntu-desktop
<ithiel> I'm getting old and I've forgotten, forgive me
<Apollo> Ubuntu stopped booting today..it keeps hanging on the part where it loads the manual drivers.
<bm0nk> Well i guess no one can help me, im thoroughly pissed off with this bash:/
<WhiteNoise> tritium, so far I have, but the latest ubuntu have problems with getty (f1 - f6) *AND* wine (wine won't show any fonts) -- big problems for me
* Codemaster_ waits in the query line of questions...
<Apollo> For some reason, my wireless light on my laptop keeps blinkingwhen it freezes
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, libncurses-dev is installed?
<ithiel> yay. no more stupefying desktop.
<Codemaster_> should be, let me double check here
<Apollo> Things I've tried: disabling wireless in the bios, and booting in recovery mode.
<odyssevs> has some whistles and bells with it.. apt-get with -s to check.
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: yes, libncurses5-dev is installed
<Cheep-cheep> EnsignRedshirt: Cartoons?
* Cheep-cheep is a Mario enemy.
<EnsignRedshirt> Cheep-cheep: Just finishing your previous comment.  KDE always looked cartoonish to me.
<Cheep-cheep> Oh.
<Cheep-cheep> Well, maybe that's why I like it?
<EnsignRedshirt> :)
<alex_ubuntu> Who can help with a CUPS install
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, http://tolstoy.newcastle.edu.au/R/devel/06/01/3799.html
<Codemaster_> i'll take a look at that; thank you for your help so far.
<morphir> anyone run engage the osx-like docker??
<ellioT`> hows it goin everyone
<ellioT`> code, i couldn't get it to install
<lostboyz> i was wondering i have a problem when i try to logout after i changed the xorg serever to accomodate my ati graphics card now i just get a black screen
<ellioT`> i got that kxdocker or whatever
<ellioT`> but it was too annoying
<Gevaudan82> lostboyz: see if you have an /etc/X11/xorg.backup
<Dr_willis> ellioT`,  i agree there.
<morphir> ellioT`: kxdocker sucks man
<ANTDx1> Anyone know what is causing my laptop to hang during boot?
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: what's this 'R'? Do i have to recompile it and if so, where do i obtain the sources
<ellioT`> i know, lol
<Gevaudan82> ANTDx1: did  you  check /var/log/messages?
<ellioT`> how do you get transparent windows, or borders
<lostboyz> yes i have one but i want to know exactly why it is not able to work
<ANTDx1> Gevaudan82, I can't because it won't boot.
<ellioT`> kinda like vista, i have seen it in screenshots
<Gevaudan82> ANTDx1: enter grub, enter e to edit the default entry and then type single after it...alternativly, check enter the fail safe mode, they do the same thing
<ellioT`> can't get the forum's search to work right now, so i figured i would check out the chat
<AngryParsley> ellioT`: it annoys me how many quirks it inherits from XP
<AngryParsley> like bluetooth
<ellioT`> heheh
<EnsignRedshirt> Crud... I got the update to Firerfox 1.5.0.7 in breezy, and now video, java and flash don't work.
<ellioT`> i just switched to ubuntu
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, no idea. Another site (in German) mentions it too.
<ANTDx1> Gevaudan82: what will that do?  I have a dual-boot on my computer.  The boot for Ubuntu starts, but then stops at a certain point in the mounting of hardware and loading of drivers
<AngryParsley> the hardware accelerated UI is nice, but apple has had it for years
<Codemaster_> yeah, i've found most of this via google
<ellioT`> like a week ago, haven't been in linux for years
<Dr_willis> ellioT`,  forums search has been having some up and down issues :(
<AngryParsley> I'm setting up an ubuntu lamp server right now
<AngryParsley> and so far it's going swimmingly
<Codemaster_> it's very odd, apt-get fails because gpg fails because of this
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, some French site was suggesting perhaps libncurses-dev wasn't as up-to-date as necessary. Nothing which gives you a solution of course.
<ellioT`> dr_willi, its saying db down right now, you know what gives you transparent windows?
<Codemaster_> hm, ok
<ellioT`> or just the borders
<Codemaster_> i'll try reinstalling libncurses
<Gevaudan82> ANTDx1: it'll allow you to enter the command line...then type tail /var/log/messages to see where your boot is choking at...whatever line you get search it in google and changes are someone else has had the same problem
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, I wouldn't break your neck over it.
<Gevaudan82> ANTDx1: if it's related to your ati driver...see if you have a backup of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file...if so replace xorg.conf with your backup
<Codemaster_> i can't install half the updates the
<Cheep-cheep> Ok, nobody can say yucky to KDE.
<Codemaster_> because it fails gpg'ing them
<ellioT`> what you guys use for irc, xchat?
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: I have to go. Thank you for trying to help me. If you find any answers to this issue please be so kind as to post the answer here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269528. Thanks again for all you did.
<Dr_willis> ellioT`,  using xchat 2.4 here. :)
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: sure.
<dragonfyre13> Senesence: I'll post if I find it.
<ANTDx1> ok i'll try that and be back if it doesn't work
<Senesence> dragonfyre13: Thanks
<ellioT`> hrmm, i want those transparent window borders like vista
<Codemaster_> my friend has them with the newet ubuntu in gnome
<Codemaster_> not sure how or what theme he is using
<Dr_willis> ellioT`,  useless eye candy.
<ellioT`> he has the transparency? so jealous
<ellioT`> i know, but sometimes i like the useless
<DarkMageZ> ellioT`, i think you're refering to compiz/beryl... it's alpha software... but if you REALLY wanna hurt your system then visit #ubuntu-xgl
<ellioT`> lol, i don't want to hurt it
<AngryParsley> ellioT`: the eye candy is pretty useless
<AngryParsley> it's not worth the instability right now
<ellioT`> oh ok, thanx
<AngryParsley> and the frustration of setting up xgl
<Codemaster_> ellioT`: he said he using beryl to achieve the transparency effects.
<Dr_willis> even if it was stable..i dont see how it makes you any more productive..
<ellioT`> i can't beleive how great this works right after the install
<DarkMageZ> Dr_willis, you should try it for a month. it does help when it works
<ellioT`> wireless works perfect, everything
<Dr_willis> i guess i am the only peson that likes clean, clear, easy to read/use themes.
<AngryParsley> Dr_willis: in OSX at least they made up things like dashboard and expose to make things easier
<AngryParsley> but besides that there's only the performance enhancement
<Dr_willis> DarkMageZ,  i dont see how. I tend to set up desktops for my different tasks and just swithc tween them.
<odyssevs> Dr_willis, far from it.
<ellioT`> now i dual boot my other comp, ubuntu's drivers worked better than xp or vista ever did
<SkramX> api.c:30:22: ft2build.h: No such file or directory
<SkramX> any idea?
<SkramX> do i need to apt-get something to get that?
<Dr_willis> Then again.. ive been using the "Matchbox" window manager lately. :P thats.. different.
<alex_ubuntu> any one ever use the  http://localhost:631/admin CUPS to install a printer
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: I reinstalled all of the ncurses libraries via synaptic and ran sudo ldconfig, but I still have the libreadline.so.5 undefined symbol: BC error.
<odyssevs> alex_ubuntu, yes, nearly put me off linux for life.
<alex_ubuntu> no luck...
<DarkMageZ> SkramX, what on earth are you trying to build?
<SkramX> imlib2 for enlightenment 17
<bimberi> ubotu tell alex_ubuntu about cupsweb
<odyssevs> SkramX, http://lists.trolltech.com/qt-interest/2004-03/thread00287-0.html
<SkramX> ok..
<cafuego> libimlib2 1.2.1-2  not good enough?
<flowbot> anybody using telepathy in edgy? i can't figure how to connect to irc channel with the idle extension ...
<Dr_willis> alex_ubuntu,  thats disabled by default in ubuntu - it LOOKS like it works. but it dosent
<Dr_willis> alex_ubuntu,  its a bit of a sore spot with the cups devs. :P the ubuntu forums/wikis discuss how to reenable the web interface
<delaney> does anyone here use mpd and gmpc ??
<delaney> im COMPLETELY confused
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, may I see your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<Codemaster_> sure,
<Codemaster_> want me to PM you it?
<odyssevs> !pastebin
<odyssevs> !paste
<Codemaster_> !paste
<Codemaster_> !pastebin
<odyssevs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org] 
<Codemaster_> that works
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25545/
<Codemaster_> it errors on us.archive, beerorkid, blutkind, compiz-mirror, compiz.net and security.ubuntu.com
<cute_bettong> !ati
<cute_bettong> ! ati
<Cheep-cheep> KDE = win.
<Cheep-cheep> Sorry guys.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cute_bettong> !ati
<Dr_willis> sorry Cheep-cheep  kde = kde. win=win
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grandy> hello.... does anyone know what the noprobe options is on installation?  is it just install noprobe?
<Cheep-cheep> Hahaha does not compute.
<Cheep-cheep> does not compute.
<Dr_willis> 'exterminate!'
<Dr_willis> 'danger danger danger!'
<NormalSpore> I got disconnected and don't know if my last msge went through....Did it?
<Cheep-cheep> I guess I'm just weird.
<ravenwritingdesk> Guys I'm on an amd64 laptop that I can't get ALSA to work on.
<ravenwritingdesk> everything else works great.
<Cheep-cheep> ALSA
<Dr_willis> NormalSpore,  not that ive seen
<ravenwritingdesk> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Cheep-cheep> Alsa really sucks ravenwritingdesk
<Antioch> Does anyone know any good programs to code java using - preferably ones that have debuggers. xemacs has a debugger and syntax hilighting, but I don't think the debugger will work with java...
<ravenwritingdesk> cheep-cheep: not much option anymore no?
<desy> hi..............
<Cheep-cheep> Yah, but there's nothing you can really do about it.
<Cheep-cheep> Unless you set up hardware to use esd AND alsa like I did. Haha.
<NormalSpore> Okay. I've reposted my problem on ubuntu's forums(from linuxquestions) so maybe someone will be more inclined to help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1574298#post1574298
<Cheep-cheep> No need for applause! Really!
<michael> Wooh... the nv drivers for my Nvidia card do NOT work, only thing working so far is VESA :\
<tyler_d> any way I can specify which driver is loaded for a wifi connection? still can't get it working?
<Cheep-cheep> Guys. Off topic, I need a high five.
* ANTDx1 high-fives Cheep-cheep
<Cheep-cheep> YES
<odyssevs> code, try http://pastebin.ca/189512
<grandy> hello.... does anyone know what the noprobe options is on installation?  is it just install noprobe?
<ANTDx1> Back on topic, I could not figure out how to edit grub, so I still cannot access my Ubuntu partition
<Codemaster_> alright
<Codemaster_> is this your sources?
<odyssevs> Nope.
<alex_ubuntu> Can I use CUPS to configure a printer on a router with a print server
<alex_ubuntu> And if so... how..
<ANTDx1> Can anyone help me fix this problem I'm having?
<Tsukino> Okay, I think I'm in trouble. =(
<ithiel> what's a good channel to go to for help with assembly?
<ANTDx1> what's a good channel to go to for people who actually respond?
<ithiel> this used to be a fairly responsive channel
<Tsukino> Is there a way to try to kickstart a battery to work again? Mine suddenly shows no charge and will not charge
<ithiel> I used to be a helper :)
<odyssevs> Standard policy is to tell us the problem, ANTDx1. Saves the typing.
<tonyyarusso> ANTDx1: I might be able to help you futz with grub; what's up?
<ithiel> hello tonyyarusso
<shriphani> wee i fixed the audio problem
<tonyyarusso> Hey ithiel
<ithiel> *cracks neck* I'm getting old
<grandy> hello.... does anyone know what the noprobe options is on installation?  is it just install noprobe?  I can't get dapper to stop probing and installing a bunch of modules!
<ANTDx1> Well I don't really want to futz with grub directly...I've been in and out of here all day trying different fixes for the same problem: when I boot Ubuntu, it keeps stopping at the part where it is "loading manual drivers"
<ithiel> need to learn me some assembler.
<ANTDx1> During that stop, the wireless light on my laptop blinks slightly
<odyssevs> ithiel, try some of the mainstream language channels on undernet.
<ANTDx1> I have a feeling that something has gone wrong with the wireless drivers, but I have no idea what to do about it, because I can't even boot into Ubuntu
<shriphani> loading manual or restricted ?
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: still get that gpg error
<odyssevs> Tsukino, laptop battery?
<Tsukino> yeah, I have no idea what happened
<Tsukino> It showed no loss of charge or any difference before now
<Tsukino> Now even the button on the battery itself won't register. It's like the battery is just dead.
<psynautic> hey i tried to update to edgy, and i cant boot in using the new kernel, i managed to get in ok with the old kernel tho
<ANTDx1> Manual drivers
<odyssevs> Tsukino, happens. You haven't been operating it at minus 50 or anything? =)
<ANTDx1> not restricted
<Tsukino> Nope, only thing I've done was not run it for a few weeks.
<tyler_d> how do I specify drivers to use with devices?
<odyssevs> Tsukino, completely discharge it and leave her recharging for about 24 hours.
<Tsukino> I'm sure the battery discharged in that time, as it's done it before.
<Tsukino> Unplugging my laptop shuts it off instantly
<odyssevs> All rechargeable batteries should be completely discharged every once in a while (no idea whether newer technology circumvents that.)
<Codemaster_> so would anyone know anything about libreadline.so.5 problems :(
<blind> My VNC server won't work. I try to connect to it, it says unable to connect. I try to run Xvnc, it says it's running on display 0 -- so why won't it connect?
<Tsukino> It should have been completely discharged today. The laptop wasn't plugged in for at least 3 weeks.
<odyssevs> Tsukino, any time I've ever bought a device with a rechargeable battery the manual has made a firm point of leaving it on charge for 24 hours before running off it.
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, scratching my head there..
<ANTDx1> Any idea as to what I can do to fix the problem?
<Tsukino> The battery's about 2 years old too
<Codemaster_> yeah, me tooo
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, try apt-key update
<Codemaster_> alright
<Codemaster_> i dont have ubuntu-keyring installed
<Codemaster_> because gpg fails
<Codemaster_> so i can't execute an apt-key update
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, so install it.
<odyssevs> http://rpm.rutgers.edu/repository/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-keyring/ or whatever.
<Codemaster_> i just attempte dto
<Codemaster_> it won't let me because gpg complains
<odyssevs> How did you try installing it?
<Codemaster_> apt-get
<Codemaster_> i'll try using the actual file, though
<odyssevs> Get the package yourself and do it manually.
<Codemaster_> alright
<Tsukino> I think it was around 30% when I unplugged my laptop. That's when it shut off. After that it showed 0% on that battery, and doesn't charge. The laptop firmware shows it at 0%, and the battery itself shows no charge on its button
<odyssevs> Tsukino, stick it in the freezer for 5 or 10 minutes.
<Tsukino> oh?
<odyssevs> Don't leave it in all night or you'll end up with a thermal runaway.
<clusty> hey
<clusty> what package contains gimptool?
<odyssevs> clusty, read http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/dapper/libdevel/libgimp2.0-dev - might assist you.
<clusty> thanx
<jmoncayo> does anybody here have a linksys wrt54g???
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: same error; it won't let me install ubuntu-keyring because it fails at gpg checking
<BlingBonk] > Anyone heard of Richard Stallman?
<Codemaster_> he's the GNU guy, right?
<bf> who's he?
<snoop> yeah
<tonyyarusso> jmoncayo: I will by the end of the week.
<chemaja> aka. RMS
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, you downloaded the package itself?
<Codemaster_> yes, the .deb file
<odyssevs> and used dpkg?
<Codemaster_> yes, i did a sudo dpkg -i ubuntu-keyring_2005.01.12.1_all.deb
<bf> can someone help me navigate launchpad to get a sense of bugs left in edgy?
<jmoncayo> tonyyarusso: do you know if you can use the ddns featire with a web page?
<snoop> BLingBonk] : Stallman Founder of GNU Project and Free Software Foundation
<BlingBonk] > His views are really extreme man
<tonyyarusso> jmoncayo: No idea.  (However, I do know that there's a lot of info at linksysinfo.org)
<jmoncayo> thanks
<Madpilot> BlingBonk] , #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<BlingBonk] > ok
<BlingBonk] > ive been banned from there for months
<tyler_d> how do I remove the drivers for any piece of hardware?
<snoop> haha
<snoop> why
<BlingBonk] > my ban does seem to be getting lifted
<jshamash66> can someone help me out, i've been running ubuntu for an hour and i can't figure out how to share a folder with other computers on my network running XP
<SkramX> automake does not support beinf defined conditionally
<SkramX> any idea to that error?
<ANTDx1> I've been in and out of here all day trying different fixes for the same problem: when I boot Ubuntu, it keeps stopping at the part where it is "loading manual drivers"  During this time, the wireless light on my laptop blinks softly.  Does anyone have any possible solutions to this?
<BlingBonk] > I honestly cant remember why Im banned
<snoop> pissed off the oper?
<BlingBonk] > I guess so
<BlingBonk] > but this isnt the room to talk about it
<Dr_willis> its because you were ONTOPIC in the OFFtopic room!
<Dr_willis> :)
<SkramX> ?
<BlingBonk] > lol
<BlingBonk] > woo unbanned, thanks!
<Madpilot> BlingBonk] , ban in -offtopic is lifted...
<BlingBonk] > cheers
* BlingBonk]  shutups in ubuntu
<BlingBonk] > thanks
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, wtf did you do to your system? =)
<omar>  hi guys I installed frostwire and it dowsn't open , what can I do
<jshamash66> does anyone here no anything about sharing folders between ubuntu and XP?.....
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: are you booting single user that you see that message?
<snoop> jshamash66>: System -> Administrator -> Share Folders ?
<omar>  hi guys I installed frostwire and it dowsn't open , what can I do
<ANTDx1> booting single user?  what does that mean?
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: ok lets start from the beginning when and were do you see that message
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: what we did was removed all the libreadline from /usr/local/lib
<snoop> jshamash66>: System -> Administrator -> Share Folders ?
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: and then did an ldconfig
<jshamash66> no, i have samba and i tried sharing, but my XP computer can't find my Ubuntu one
<snoop> in ubuntu
<Codemaster_> odyssevs: seemed to fix it [somehow?] 
<kritical> Anyone know a command to display the currnet directory?... like output /home/user or whatever the working directory is?
<drew> Is there any way I can sort top by memory usage?
<ANTDx1> Under the Ubuntu logo during the boot process.
<shriphani> kritical, pwd
<ANTDx1> The little bar gets about 1/8 of the way through, then it just stops at this step.
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: ok what version of ubuntu
<drew> ANTDx1, your xserver configuration may be bad.
<ANTDx1> Ubuntu 6.06
<ANTDx1> Drew: how would I fix that?
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: i dont run ubuntu but dont you have two entrys in the  grub menu one for single user?
<jshamash66> how can I get my winXP computer to find my Ubuntu computer's shared folder?
<ANTDx1> umm...no i have a few entries
<ANTDx1> one for Ubuntu normal and one for recovery mode
<drew> ANTDx1, in the grub menu choose the safe mode version of your kernel
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: does one say failsafe
<drew> Ehh ANTDx1 did you recently install a new video driver?
<ANTDx1> Not that I'm aware of.  There are three for ubuntu, one for teach kernel version
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, rm -rf ~/.gnupg
<odyssevs> Codemaster_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnupg
<ANTDx1> and each one has its own safe mode.  I tried the top safe mode, and the process still stopped at the same place, except it was shown on just a black-and-white prompt
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: answer drews question about the video driver
<ANTDx1> I have not installed a new video driver recently.  I'm running whatever was automatically recognized for video.  I did install a new wireless driver recently
<Parisi> Hmm.
<Parisi> Whats different about beep player and xmms?
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: when it stops what is the longest time you have waited before forcing a reboot?
<drew> Hmm... I was having a similar problem when my X server couldn't load my nvidia driver, it may be a driver problem.
<jtholmes> drew: sound like it doesnt it
<ANTDx1> atleast 2 or 3 minutes.  I don't wait that long everytime...after the first two, when I looked and saw the light blinking, I just forced the reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<drew> Does anyone know how to detect for multiple processes under the same command? I have 2GB of ram and I'm at 90% usage, I don't want to have to reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb %*!*@CPE-72-131-35-138.wi.res.rr.com %*!*@c-69-136-167-86.hsd1.in.comcast.net %*!*@200.124.54.187]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@64-238-154-163.block1.gvtc.com %*!*@156.12.180.154 %*!*@cpc3-nthc7-0-0-cust168.nrth.cable.ntl.com %*!*@87.114.26.88.bbplus.thn-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ool-4576bfb6.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
<topping> hi all!  i'm about to do my first ubuntu install, but need to do it over the top of an existing set of data from a redhat install. can I do that?
<jmoncayo> tonyyarusso: do you know how to flash the linksys router
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: ok lets wait for about 5-7 to 10 minutes to see if there is a timeout problem and it hits it and when the timeout is reached it go ahead a boots
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-70-253-167-178.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net *!*@ppp83-237-225-70.pppoe.mtu-net.ru *!*@41.250.15.46]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> enough spamming the channel for now :)
<tonyyarusso> jmoncayo: Not yet.  Maybe I'll learn once mine arrives.
<topping> s/redhat/fedora
<ANTDx1> ok I'll try that.
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: no waiting for a while has bit me a lot in the past
<jmoncayo> tonyyarusso: do you have any tuts on how to do it?
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: no=not
<ANTDx1> alright I'll try and see.
<ANTDx1> thanks..I'll probably be back if it doesn't work after that
<tonyyarusso> jmoncayo: I think there are instructions at the URL I gave earlier.
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: wait for at least 7 minutes
<tonyyarusso> Is it safe to share a /home between Dapper and Edgy installations?
<jtholmes> tonyyarusso: should be fine to share
<Dr_willis> tonyyarusso,  ive had issues with kde and gnome settings having issues...
<madewokherd> not necessarily
<Dr_willis> when used with different versions of kde/gnome
<orospakr> heh, it looks like gnome-terminal blows up on edgy when using nvidia. (BadValue X11 error)
<jtholmes> tonyyarusso: share them from the command line
<madewokherd> in the past sharing settings between different versions of gnome has caused problems (for the older version)
<tyler_d> omg, could anyone tell me how to remove a driver please?
<DrewZF> tyler_d, what type of driver?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_willis: I'll keep my eye out for weirdness with those then.
<topping> is this a bad place to ask for installation help?
<jtholmes> tyler_d: if it is listed when you do a lsmod then  modprobe -r drivername unless it is in use which sometimes prevents removal
<snoop> System -> Administrator -> Sypnatic Package Manager ?
<tyler_d> DrewZF: wifi driver
<snoop> tyler_d
<Netslayer> nice my cable modem is operating at 40 up and 4000 down right now.. fricking dial up is faster ** curses 4th isp in two weeks
<DrewZF> tyler_d, Go with jtholmes' advice to remove the driver from execution, go with snoops advice to remove it altogether
<Tsukino> Well, freezer didn't make my battery respond. Going to let it sit outside my laptop for a week or so.
<tyler_d> DrewZF: didn't see that advice from snoop?
<orospakr> when Launchpad/Malone says "$package_whatever does not use Malone as it's bug tracker", that means I'm supposed to file all bugs with upstream?
<jake_> im a linux newbie, and need help setting up shared folders
<orospakr> s/it's/its/
<jake_> my winXP computers won't find my Ubuntu one
<alex_ubuntu> gnite
<alex_ubuntu> gnite all
<alex_ubuntu> s
<DrewZF> tyler_d, Use synaptic package manager
<orospakr> oh, I get it! I have to go to distros/ubuntu in Launchpad.
<alex_ubuntu> And if so... how..
<Tsukino> If I recall how I did it, I made a directory and set it to the permissions I wanted, then I went and mounted that directory to a FAT32 formatted partition
<snoop> tyler_d: System -> Administrator -> Sypnatic Package Manager ?
<snoop> you can remove the driver there
<Tsukino> Trying it the other way never let me keep permissions, but I finally managed to make it work.
<jtholmes> i need the /etc/  filename for adding  mulitverse  keyword
<jtholmes> for package urls
<madewokherd> there are mount options for permissions..
<snoop> Tsukino you used chmod?
<jtholmes> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Cheep-cheep> ubuntu kde love.
<DrewZF> Cheep-cheep, amen.
* Cheep-cheep bows
<Cheep-cheep> I've said my piece.
<chronic1> any built in tools in ubuntu to convert ape to flac or mp3?
<ANTDx1> Alright that worked
<chronic1> or ogg - should say
<Healot> lame; and a wave converter
<ANTDx1> jtholmes:  I now have another problem: my computer is at 100% use..constantly
<Healot> !info flac
<ubotu> flac: Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 122 kB, installed size 332 kB
<Healot> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: so disable the wireless since it was the last thing you did
<Tsukino> Yeah, I had used chmod, but the deal was that I was mounting a VFAT partition, which didn't support privileges.
<jtholmes> last thing you loaded that is
<snoop> cheep-cheep: ubuntu gnome love
<Tsukino> So I had to set privileges on the directory before mounting it.
<Tsukino> Works fine for me now. I just pray I don't have to remember how in a year or two
<topping> ok so hopefully someone here knows wtf i'm talking about
<topping> i have eight disks that i am installing ubuntu on
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: the wifi is probably a module do you know how to unload it
<Cheep-cheep> I don't mind gnome. It's just ugly. Haha
<topping> two sets of four, each set RAID5, then lvm'd across them
<ANTDx1> jtholmes: Not a clue.  I isntalled a driver that I thought would work.  It was working but now it doesn't.  IT could be because I tried installing two different drivers...the first one did't seem to work.
<snoop> cheep-cheep: nuh uh
<topping> so i need to get the ubuntu installer to recognize the configuration and save the data on them
<holoton1> dear god
<holoton1> all I want to do is format an external hard drive as fat32
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: hmm... interseting do you know the names of the drivers you installed
<Cheep-cheep> Hehe.
<holoton1> and I am about to pull my hair out
<topping> the partitioner seems to recognize the md, but the lvm configuration screens are pretty poor and say they want to write to my disks with a very nondescript message
<Cheep-cheep> I'll probably use gnome most of the time, I just wanted to try kde....
<topping> i'm not comfortable with what it's saying without getting confirmation from someone who knows
<Cheep-cheep> Because I'll forget it's there.
<topping> does anyone know?
<topping> or is this a bad place to ask?
<ANTDx1> jtholmes:  One was bcmxxxx I believe.  That one didn't work.
<Slackwise> Sooo, I'm installing Ubuntu, and it's sitting at 84% "Configuring apt..."
<ANTDx1> The other, I don't know the name but I know it's for the broadcom 4318 wireless card
<Slackwise> Is this just a long process, or has the installer hung?
<snoop> cheep-cheep: gnome using 800x600 :P
<yveriel> need help, is there a Macromedia Flash for ubuntu linux?
<orospakr> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+package/gnome-terminal <-- why are all the options greyed out?
<cpk2> Cheep-cheep: most window managers are the same, you need to play with them to get them to look how you like them
<snoop> yveriel: yes
<Cheep-cheep> Heh
<snoop> yveriel: download the plugins
<Cheep-cheep> I wish I remembered my other name.
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: ok execute   lsmod | grep -i bcm  and see is one of the names is  bcmxxx  something
<Geoffrey2> yveriel, extremely outdated, but it exists
<Cheep-cheep> Does anyone remember some avagant guy from earlier?
<madewokherd> cpk2: can you name two window managers that are the same?
<snoop> !Macromedia Flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Macromedia Flash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yveriel> snoop: i mean the editor
<Avagant> I guess that was me.
<cpk2> madewokherd: gnome and kde both feel very similiar to me
<shriphani> i feel flubox is ok
<madewokherd> gnome and kde aren't window managers
<yveriel> or something that could create swf files
<shriphani> oh window managers
<shriphani> thunar and nautilus
<ANTDx1> jtholmes: , no response from the terminal..it just moved to the next line
<cpk2> err desktop enviroment
<Geoffrey2> anyone here use Evolution?
<shriphani> although one doesnt give you a trash can the other does
<cpk2> common typo =P
<Avagant> right on the first try ftw!
<madewokherd> thunar and nautilus are file managers :|
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: ok so that driver is not loaded (it appears)  what was the other driver name
<Avagant> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0+r21789-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 368 kB, installed size 2632 kB
<ubuntu> someone help me
<ubuntu> please
<shriphani> cpk2, i feel kde and windows
<ANTDx1> bcm4318x64
<mr-russ> ubuntu: you need a problem first
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: if you dont remember then execute   lsmod  |  less and scroll thru the list and see if anything comes to mind
<ubuntu> i have installed windows after linux and i cant install grub
<topping> if I pour fresh chicken blood over the keyboard of my annointed ubuntu machine, will i be more successful than i currently am?
<jtholmes> ANTDx1: that is   lsmod | less    less is a pager in case you are use to more
<mr-russ> ubuntu: boot from install cd and load recovery
<Avagant> topping: HAHAH
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to set up more than one email account for a single user in Evolution?
<ANTDx1> well ndiswrapper was used somewhere in the process
<ubuntu> mr-russ: im in live cd
<orospakr> Geoffrey2, yes.
<Avagant> Probably not, unless you praise the god of Ubuntu
<topping> Avagant: excellent, i am not just talking to myself
<topping> Avagant: thank you
<mr-russ> ubuntu: mount the hdd, open a shell, chroot and install grub again
<Avagant> topping: don't worry i'm having just as many problems
<Avagant> topping: everyone keeps telling me how easy things are, and pretty much they speak lies.
<casfindad> I recommend sudo /etc/init.d/chicken restart
<ANTDx1> other than ndiswrapper, I see no loaded modules that correspond to the ones I installed
<topping> Avagant: this thing has a really nasty installer
<Avagant> topping: it's very touch too.
<yveriel> need a Fla/Swf creator (just like FLASH) is there a software for ubuntu linux?
<Avagant> topping: word of advice, don't ever decide you need to -R anything
<ubuntu> mr-russ: mount /dev/hda?
<Avagant> topping: especially anything in the /usr/bin vicinity
<topping> Avagant: -r ?
<ubuntu> mr-russ: mount: can't find /dev/hda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Geoffrey2> orospakr, ok, under what menu would I find where I set up additional accounts?
<taylor_> kick LookTJ
<Avagant> It's a command to change the owner of the files or some crap like that.
<taylor_> someone please
<Avagant> topping: so pretty much if you do it for your name, you lose sudo.
<madewokherd> yveriel: I doubt it, most flash stuff that's not official seems pretty limited
<Madpilot> taylor_, um, why?
<Avagant> topping: of course i didn't know that, so i couldn't do jack crap.
<taylor_> it's me
<taylor_> i restart gdm
<orospakr> Geoffrey2, Edit->Preferences
<ANTDx1> jtjt: only ndiswrapper is recognizable...I still have some of the files that I tried in my home directory, but other than that, nothing
<taylor_> restarted*
<jtjt> ANTDx1: i changed names  how are you doing
<ubuntu> mr-russ: i cant mount
<topping> Avagant: I guess I am going to go back to fedora
<Madpilot> taylor_, if the nick is registered to you, you can just ghost it
<Avagant> topping: I'd like to go back to Windows honestly.
<taylor_> how
<cute_bettong> i have an ati radeon 9700 and it has a dvi out only i was wondering if anyone could tell me why i cannot get it to work like i did the last time
<Madpilot> taylor_, /msg nickserv help
<Avagant> topping: It's about 300 times easier to do ANYTHING
<madewokherd> Avagant: then why don't you?
<cute_bettong> i need video acceleration
<topping> Avagant: fedora is much easier to work with
<jtjt> ANTDx1: not familiar with ndiswrapper you will have to ask someone else
<Avagant> madewokherd: Because I don't have a disc?
<ANTDx1> Hmm
<jtjt> ANTDx1: however  cd to /etc/init.d
<jtjt> ANTDx1: and lets check something
<Geoffrey2> orospakr, ah, there it is...thanks....I've been using Thunderbird, but I had to wipe everything and start over a few days ago, and since Evolution comes pre-installed, I thought I'd try that for a while
<Avagant> topping: Well, one of the only reasons I got Ubuntu to begin with is because my Winodws disc died on me.
<LookTJ> thanks guys
<LookTJ> :D
<topping> Avagant: you can't download?
<madewokherd> that would be illegal
<Avagant> topping: I probably could.
<cute_bettong> can anyone help me with my ati card
<ANTDx1> jtjt: I'm there.
<topping> download fedora fc5
<sri> greetings, I'm using edgy right now and I"m trying to install gaim-librvp but it fails
<jtjt> ANTDx1: when you are in  /etc/init.d  execute   ls -ltra  and see if any of the last few files listed were changed about the time you loaded any of the wifi drivers
<Madpilot> cute_bettong, have you looked at the ATI stuff on the Ubuntu wiki?
<Avagant> topping: I'm giving this a try, one of the main problems going back though is my soundcard wasn't properly configured and I'm not sure it will be.
<tonyyarusso> sri: /join #ubuntu+1
<Avagant> topping: So pretty much I didn't have any sound at all and it sucked.
<cute_bettong> yes
<sri> okay
<cute_bettong> i followed the howto
<Avagant> topping: But sound worked right out of the box on Ubuntu.
<madewokherd> hmm, actually my soundcard doesn't work on the latest dapper kernel either
<cute_bettong> and it diden't work
<LookTJ> I still under syn flood attack
<Madpilot> cute_bettong, you said 9700, right? That should work, my 9600XT works fine in Ubuntu
<LookTJ> -_-
<cute_bettong> but did before my hard drive crashed and died
<topping> Avagant: #fedora is pretty helpful
<LookTJ> how do i get the ip
<madewokherd> oh wait it is working?
<cute_bettong> yea it does work but i cannot get it to use flgrx
<Avagant> My soundcard works great here!
<Avagant> Yes but is fedora all like "you have to make your own EVERYTHING?"
<ANTDx1> jtjt: Nope..one shows up from a few weeks ago, the other shows up from tonight
<cute_bettong> and i followed the how to to the letter
<madewokherd> I'm confused where it doesn't work, not that there's any reason for me to know
<Madpilot> cute_bettong, go thru the howto again - fglrx should work for your card
<cute_bettong> iti says missing screen when the xorg log
<Avagant> And now that I actually know what my soundcard is, I can get the right drivers if I go back to Windows.
<cute_bettong> it has a dvi to vga converter
<madewokherd> Avagant: I think that's just gentoo
<cute_bettong> as there is only one dvi port
<jtjt> ANTDx1: what is the name of the one who's access time is tonight
<Avagant> madewokherd: I don't know anything about building, or compiling or any of that junk, so it's like if I get something that I need to do all the work for..
<ANTDx1> it says ..
<cute_bettong> and i have been through the howto 3 times
<cute_bettong> maybe someone can help?
<pppoe_dude> hi
<Avagant> madewokherd: Don't get me wrong, I like Ubuntu (especially because my sound works) but I don't know..
<Avagant> madewokherd: There's something about it, that irks me the wrong way.
<pppoe_dude> anyone here using intel i855gme graphics? have you installed any special drivers and did you find that it helped?
<ANTDx1> jtjt:  the exact line is drwxr-xr-x 120 root root 4096 2006-10-03 00:36 ..
<madewokherd> it's not hard..but..yeah, you shouldn't have to compile lots of stuff
<topping> Avagant: fedora comes with way too much, actually
<[1] Adam> How do I fix my Ubuntu clock and my WinXP clock, everytime I logon to Ubunto, the clock is 1hour off, and when I log back on to WinXP its clock is wrong too :(
<jtjt> ANTDx1: what is the file name at the right side of the line
<Avagant> topping: Is Fedora no $$?
<ANTDx1> the place where the file name should be says ".."
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > how can i make the vncserver point to the current X desktop?
<jtjt> ANTDx1: after the  00:36
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , try vino-server
<topping> Avagant: yes it's free
<ANTDx1> jtjt:  it just says ".."
<Avagant> My main problem is in order to play the ONE and only game I want to play and I can't play it.
<achandra> [1] Adam: might even want to start out by making sure the bios clock is correct first ( ie enter into bios upon boot) then set the clock..
<Avagant> Anyways in order to play that game, I need Wine.
<madewokherd> what game?
<orospakr> FaeLLe[gentoo] , System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<Avagant> I don't want to use Wine because it's real glitch for me.
<Avagant> RO
<Avagant> I'm lame I know.
<[1] Adam> achandra: would it be simple to find, like in the options - or would I need to type in a special command
<madewokherd> I wasn't going to say anything
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > orospakr, tell me how from the terminal please
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok I have my head in the clouds that is the parent directory  is there a line above that one that has yesterdays date on it
<Rasta> someone has tried photoshop under vmware or another virtual machine? i have it installed with wine but it has some problems it isnt useful for serious work
<achandra> [1] Adam: most modern bioses make it pretty easy..
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , vino-preferences
<drewzf> Is there a simple way to detect & mount windows-based hdd's?
<Avagant> I used Wine for about a day.
<orospakr> FaeLLe[gentoo] , read the manpages. ;)
<ANTDx1> No.  Only today's date on that line.
<Avagant> And it kinda got old.
<ANTDx1> The line above it has a date from about two weeks ago.
<tfw> hi folks. Just a *hopefully* simple one....
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , but its still gui. i am unsure if theres an alternative
<jtjt> ANTDx1: are there any files near the bottom of the list with yesterdays date
* mr-russ would hate to have to be on the phone when ubuntu needed support.
<Avagant> mr-russ: Yah seriously.
<ANTDx1> jtjt: nope...the one above that last one has a date from two weeks ago, and it says "."
<Avagant> I haven't had too many problems myself, besides not knowing what I'm doing concerning root.
<cute_bettong> Madpilot, can you help me with my ati problem?
<Avagant> don't EVER change the permissions for /usr/bin EVER
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok  cd to  /lib/modules
<tfw> I've managed to get an alias 'tv' to run my totem on fullscreen for tv-out...using a DISPLAY command.  So: tv myfile.avi works fine from terminal. What I want to do is to associate that with video files in gnome for simple double-click. Any thoughts?
* Avagant wipes sweat off
<Madpilot> cute_bettong, I'm not sure what to suggest - the basic wiki ATI stuff has always worked for me... sorry
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, that helped thanks
<AngryParsley> we don't need to give binaries in /usr/bin execute permission :rolleyes:
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, im using gentoo *hides*
<jtjt> ANTDx1: when you get to /lib/modules  execute  ls and tell me what directorys you have there
<Avagant> AngryParsley: Hey this is my first week with Ubuntu give me a break.
<madewokherd> tfw: I think there's an "open with" tab in properties if you right-click a file
<madewokherd> yeah
<Avagant> AngryParsley: Someone told me how to do that, and I just went crazy.
<madewokherd> you should be able to add your command there and make it the default
<ANTDx1> I have 3 directories...
* topping is going to put his ubuntu disc in the microwave so it actually does something
<tfw> madewok - thanks, but when I try that, and use 'Custom Command', it says "tv not found" - think it's looking for executables.
<jtjt> ANTDx1: names please
<Avagant> Low and behold, I couldn't get into sudo
<madewokherd> it's probably not in your path
<Avagant> topping: They don't last very long.
<achandra> Someone on here had some pretty good resources to python...does anyone know what/where they were??
<achandra> !python
<ANTDx1> jtjt: 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic  2.6.15-26-amd64-generic  2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Avagant> topping: I've had to reinstall 3 times, and each time it's been slower and slower.
<tfw> My only thought was to perhaps do a shell script - so I can run "tv.sh thing.avi" - but heh, can't write shell scripts.
<Normal> I can't get X to initialize and think it might be my Nvidia driver. How do I update it from the command line?
<tfw> madewok - alias isn't relevant to path, no? it's in my bash.rc
<madewokherd> uh
<topping> Avagant: it sounds like you could use some experience with linux first
<pppoe_dude> Normal, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Avagant> topping: Yah probably. Haha
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, pls guide me on how i might start it after that
<j0lliyo> when i do modprobe ndiswrapper, i first get a segmentation fault, then when i try again it doesn't work at alle... just no response from the terminal until i press ctrl c
<madewokherd> .bashrc only applies when you're in a terminal
<jtjt> ANTDx1: execute  uname -r  and tell me tell me what it printed
<j0lliyo> any idea what the problem might be?
<madewokherd> gnome doesn't use it
<Avagant> topping: Maybe I should just read up on everything BEFORE I do anything else.
<tfw> Normal - I just did that with sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx   :: worked beatifully
<ANTDx1> jtjt: 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic
<Avagant> I did manage to learn some command promp things though.
<ellioTb> yeah, i have an ati in this laptop, i can only get the default drivers to work
<topping> Avagant: on the other hand, ubuntu does not seem like the best environment to learn on either
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , ? vino-preferences will give you a dialog that will allow you to set a password or key to the remote connection.
<madewokherd> if you have an alias, it shouldn't be hard to turn it into a shell script
<tfw> ok made, so how do I get my 'alias' to function from gnome?
<achandra> j0lliyo: this could easily be that the driver is incompatible...is it a bcm4318??
<Avagant> topping: It just kind of threw me into it.
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , to connect, do vncviewer localhost:0
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, it says no server is up :p
<topping> avagant: try fedora!
<Avagant> topping: Then everyones like Oh hey! Do this to get sound!
<tfw> i can't just 'add it to path' can i?
<madewokherd> there's a .gnomerc but I'm not sure "open with" will recognize aliases anyway
<j0lliyo> achandra, i've used the same driver before
<achandra> j0lliyo: other than that it could be an irq conflict as well
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , did you check the right boxes?
<Avagant> topping: Is fedora easier?
<j0lliyo> i just did a reinstall
<madewokherd> your best bet is to make a shell script
<j0lliyo> and now it doesn't work
<topping> Avagant: yes
<Avagant> topping: Will my sound work out of the box? Haha
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, all are ticked...
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok now execute   touch -t 10021500 /tmp/newer
<achandra> j0lliyo: have you added any new device or memory??
<topping> Avagant: the ubuntu installer is from 1998
<j0lliyo> don't think so
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , as in "allow others to view my desktop" and did u set a pwd, and did u uncheck "ask for permission"?
<j0lliyo> ah a sound card
<Avagant> Sheesh.
<topping> Avagant: erm, no, it's from debian ahah
<jtjt> ANTDx1: the  10021500  is important type it correctly
<tfw> yeah. That's what I thought. So I tried a shell script...'open with' is happy to use one, but I'm a schmuck. Will just the same command in a file called 'tv.sh' work?
<AngryParsley> Avagant: I'm just joking around dude, I've done dumber stuff
<Avagant> topping: As long as my sound works, I'd be happy.
<achandra> hmmm..
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, ok trying with uncheck of ask for confirmation
<madewokherd> sure
<jtjt> ANTDx1: tell me when you have it done
<Avagant> AngryParsley: Yah, that was pretty dumb of me.
<ANTDx1> jtjt: I have it done.
<tfw> madewok - testing.... :-D
<madewokherd> you might need to take a few extra steps to make it an executable file
<j0lliyo> lsusb stops working aswell after i get the fault
<achandra> jolliyo: I had a similar problem when adding memory to my system...it just point blank freaked out when enabling ndiswrapper....due to irq conflict...another person had the same issue.
<Avagant> AngryParsley: Then again it seemed like I could do anything!
<topping> Avagant: since the sound card is supported by the kernel, it's likely to be supported by any linux distro
<madewokherd> namely, insert "#/bin/sh" as the first line (no quotes)
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok one of the directorys in /lib/modules  has a 27 in it right
<madewokherd> and chmod +x the file
<ANTDx1> jtjt: yes
<madewokherd> er
<Avagant> topping: I don't understand why it doesn't work in Windows though.
<madewokherd> sorry, #!/bin/sh
<achandra> j0lliyo: see comment above...that is what I can think of for now...
<Avagant> topping: via82xxx?
<topping> Avagant: windows is suck
<simpla> hi
<AngryParsley> Avagant: most distros give you enough rope to hang yourself and then hang yourself again
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok  cd to that  directory the one that matches the output  of   the  uname -r  command you ran
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, looks like its not started up......
<achandra> jolliy0: does dmesg complain about anything or /var/log/messages?
<AngryParsley> but the second time you hang yourself it's slower and more painful
<Avagant> AngryParsley: Yah they definitley gave me too much.
<jtjt> ANTDx1: tell me when you are there
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , :S did u try doing it locally? just vncviewer localhost:0 from the same computer?
<Avagant> Like when I couldn't get into any of my preferences OR get on Firefox to figure out how to change it.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, ps aux | grep vnc shows nothing
<ANTDx1> jtjt: I am there.
<topping> AngryParsley: but ubuntu appears to offer you razor wire to hang yourself with for the first round
<AngryParsley> and sometimes the rope is made of detcord and you blow yourself up too (I'm looking at you LILO!)
<jtjt> ANTDx1: is your  ANTDx1 name registered
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , its |grep vino
<j0lliyo> ok thanks
<Geoffrey2> In Thunderbird, you could set up mailboxes so each account had it's own complete set of boxes (inbox, sent, draft, etc), is there any way to do that in Evolution?
<ellioTb> man, its just fun finding new cool apps to install
<j0lliyo> i'll try it out some more when i get home from work
<jtjt> ANTDx1: i want to open a private channel
<topping> AngryParsley: they question is whether it gets worse or better from there
<ANTDx1> jtjt: It is not.  I will do that now.
<snoop> FaeLLe[gentoo] : whats your problem with vnc?
<AngryParsley> topping: depends on whether you keep incremental backups
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, i am trying from same computer... but no vino process either
<AngryParsley> or if your ubuntu box is a virtual machine
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > snoop, just trying to get itt running
<ellioTb> anyone ever get an OSX type dock to work?
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok register and we can open a pvt chan
<j0lliyo> and no dmesg doesn't complain about anythinng
<topping> jtjt: a private channel would be good to get away from us people that are just making noise
<pppoe_dude> hmm... are you in gnome?
<Avagant> topping: Can I dl fedora online?
<topping> Avagant: yes
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, KDE
<Avagant> topping: Also, am I going to have to mount everything and blah blah all over again?
<snoop> FaeLLe[gentoo] : the vnc server is running?
<topping> Avagant: http://fedora.redhat.com/Download/
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , Ok that explains it i think.
<topping> Avagant: yes, but you can do it with a mouse
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, i want it in KDE :/
<tyler-wylie> can anyone here point me to a good howto on how to do dual monitors using open source 9250 driver pleeeease
<jtjt> topping: you are not making noise it is just hard to see with all the mesg flying by  :)
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , 1 sec
<ANTDx1> jtjt:  I have registered.
<Avagant> topping: Also, haha is there a command line?
<achandra> j0lliyo: when you said it worked before...that was in linux right...or are you referring to before as in windows or something??
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, cool thanks
<topping> jtjt: :)
<topping> Avagant: yes, once you install it
<j0lliyo> it's the exact same installation as i have now
<j0lliyo> installed ubuntu from the same cd
<jtjt> ANTDx1: ok i will open a channel to yo here comes
<Avagant> Oh so it pretty much gives you that option huh?
<Avagant> "if you want to be stupid and use a command line and screw everything up.."
<snoop> FaeLLe[gentoo] : you have a vnc server running? and which one
<achandra> j0lliyo: I have a suggestion...maybe starting deactivating or unplugging other devices and try it again...maybe you can isolate a conflict??
<topping> Avagant: all linux distros have command lines
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , krfb
<j0lliyo> yes i'm gonna try that when i get home from work
<pppoe_dude> !info krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 913 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > snoop, none yet
<Avagant> Actually I feel pretty powerful with the command line. Haha
<Avagant> Cept with power comes great responsibility
<snoop> FaeLLe[gentoo] : for kde right?
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > snoop, yea
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , it is useless to try and work vnc as a remote control
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , from experience :-
<esac> hi, i installed AIGLX and Berly as instructed. I ran it via berly-manager and it worked great. I then added berly-manager to the session startup. it would start, and then X would crash and restart into gdm. ive tried getting it back into a sane state and tried running berly-manager manually again, but now it always does it. any ideas ?
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, i want it for ScreenKast
<madewokherd> Avagant: I sort of feel claustrophobic on windows for similar reasons I think
<THX-1138> ppoe_dude - what is the option  for gnome?
<j0lliyo> i can't do ndiswrapper -l either
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , check out krfb... should do what you want
<snoop> FaeLLe[gentoo] : you have xfree86 ?
<Avagant> madewokherd: I could never figure out "dos"
<Avagant> WHich is probably why I'm having a hard time on the command line.
<ellioTb> lol
<j0lliyo> well anyways... later
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > snoop, not sure
<Avagant> fedora sounds interesting though.
<ellioTb> i feel all kinds of lost in linux
<Avagant> Maybe I should go look at it.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > compiling krfb now
<Avagant> ellioTb: Take a number.
<tfw> hi madewok. We have progress! The reason my shell script was doing nowt before was I was foolishly using #!/bin/bash (not sh)
<Parisi> Fedora = awful
<tfw> I have also added $1 after my command to pass the filename.
<Avagant> I guess I'm too much of a windows baby.
<madewokherd> use "$1"
<madewokherd> with quotes
* topping goes back to fedora
<madewokherd> it'll prevent problems if you have spaces in a filename
<madewokherd> sh is crazy like that
<ellioTb> Avagant, we'll get it, just takes a bit, been programmed to use windows for so long
<ellioTb> been using windows since 3.11, before that it was dos who knows
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , any luck?
<Avagant> I had an apple way back in the day...
<AngryParsley> you can still use win 3.11: http://abughrai.be/pics/IE50.png
<Avagant> I think I had to use the command line/dos whatever to open things up.
<topping> Avagant: can you afford one now?
<Avagant> Hahaha no.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, krfb is compiling
<Avagant> Apple = way suck on price.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > give us a few
<AngryParsley> apple's aren't that pricey now
<ellioTb> Avagant, i bet they cost more back then
<topping> Avagant: macbook
<tfw> So - we have it opening. Mostly.  hahha - legend. you anticipated my next question. It's actually files on a mounted windows/smb share, and the spaces were killing it. Fixed. thanks
<AngryParsley> also, you can sell used ones for pretty good
<madewokherd> I want to use safari
<Avagant> Although KDE reminds me of the Mac I had this year.
<madewokherd> I'm uninterested in every other aspect of macs, but I want safari
* topping is typing on a mac pro
<AngryParsley> macs are great because of one thing: OS X
<Avagant> Cept the time is in 24 instead of 12.
<AngryParsley> seriously, it's soooo nice
<topping> madewokherd: because it uses konqueror?
<Avagant> OS X is alright if you have the latest version.
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , lol oh ya forgot... gentoo guy
<ellioTb> i want this gnome to look more like a mac, i followed the guide
<Parisi> AngryParsley, Agreed.
<madewokherd> I can use konqueror here
<topping> AngryParsley: +1
<Parisi> I wanted a mac just for OSX
<Avagant> I couldn't get ANYTHING on my mac.
<Parisi> Too expensuve tho.
<AngryParsley> I mean it's 2006 and I only see one OS that looks like it's from 2006
<Avagant> I had os x 10.2. 8
<ellioTb> yeah, OSX is pretty slick
<topping> mac us UNIX plus compatibility with Adobe/Microsoft
<Parisi> The mini is a rip off at $599
<AngryParsley> ubuntu is getting better but it still has a ways to go
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, tehehehe
<topping> s/us/is
<AngryParsley> Parisi: well the price is higher due to the form factor and whatnot
<tfw> madewok: 1 more noob question. So to finish. To get my (currently 'testing.sh') to the path, I put it where... (and can I name it 'tv' - extension irrelevant, yeah?)
<Avagant> And it's now what 10.4?
<AngryParsley> I have an ibook though
<ellioTb> i want some of those transparency effects from Vista on here
<AngryParsley> Avagant: yes, and there is a ton of new stuff since 10.2
<Parisi> Seriously, $599 for a mac with integrated graphics (64 meg) and 512 ram is a poor excuse.
<Avagant> If you have anything under 10.3 you are screwed.
<tfw> /usr/bin?
<AngryParsley> expose, dashboard, better finder
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_thanks for helping me out though most people would just shoo me away to the other chan. though noone there right now who can assist
<Avagant> I couldn't get anything to work.
<topping> Avagant: 10.4 is best
<Avagant> I wanted to use soulseek, no luck there.
<madewokherd> tfw: the extension shouldn't matter
<madewokherd> you can put it in /usr/bin, but I wouldn't if I were you
<Avagant> Oh well, now I've got linux.
<ellioTb> yeah, this laptop only has linux on it
<tfw> oh, ok. Where should I? Just leave in home and hardwire the .avi to run from that?
<ellioTb> figure it will force me to learn it
<madewokherd> I'd export PATH=~/bin:$PATH in .gnomerc
<topping> Avagant: get a good book on linux
<madewokherd> or just point gnome directly to the file if that's possible
<Avagant> Are there alot of tutorials online?
<Avagant> haha
<Avagant> topping: I can't remember the last time I had time to "read"
<ellioTb> i keep learning stuff, then i forget it instantly
<ellioTb> console commands that is
<Normal> Thanks for the help, now I have to disconnect to share my internet with my troublesome ubuntu...:)
<topping> Avagant: it takes less time to read than type here
<Avagant> I'm lazy.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, trying to figure out where its installed
<ellioTb> me too
<ellioTb> i am too add to read about simple stuff
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , wouldnt it be in path now?
<ellioTb> if it was a 10 page tutorial on how to do something bad ase, i would be all over it
<pppoe_dude> if using emerge
<Avagant> I learned how to compile yesterday, that was fun.
<Avagant> Or rather ./configure
<madewokherd> "make"?
<ellioTb> heh
<Avagant> Yah
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, apparently emerge didnt put krfb as a command
<Avagant> That was fun stuff.
<ellioTb> i remember that from back in the day when i played with linux
<topping> does anyone know why cartman is so fat?
<ellioTb> i had to custom build a machine to get hardware that worked with linux
<ellioTb> now, ubuntu installed easier than xp or vista
<topping> does he use ubuntu?
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > but i found it
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , try System->remote desktop
<pppoe_dude> or such
<topping> does ubuntu have a relation to mel gibson?
<wooptydoo> good night...
<Avagant> ellioTb: It seriously took me less time to load up linux then anything else.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > used slocate and grep with /bin to find it :p
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > /usr/kde/3.5/bin/krfb
<pppoe_dude> neat
<jtjt> where are the  network config files in  debian
<pppoe_dude> jtjt, /etc/network/interfaces
<ellioTb> Avagant, yeah, got here so fast, then i feel like i can get around ok, just really confused
<jtjt> pppoe_dude: thanks dude little new to debian so have to get use to where thing are
<Avagant> Ubuntu at least the first time was like "BAM"
<ellioTb> like being drunk
<ellioTb> where you feel like you know what you are doing, but nothing works
<Avagant> I'm scared myself.
<Avagant> Like command prompts and debs and tars.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, well this is like a remote desktop invitation program......
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, not exactly a vnc server
<Avagant> I'm all..."Am I gonna screw something up?"
<ellioTb> lol
<ellioTb> i just wanna apt-install all the cool crap
<ellioTb> thats what i have spent all my time doing, finding packages
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , there should be something about 'uninvited connections'
<tfw> madewokherd: Thanks for your help man, awesome. Simple answers to stupid questions...the sort of help that actually works :-D
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/15315.html
<madewokherd> it's not stupid
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , two thirds down the page
<Avagant> ellioTb: Haha that can get you in trouble.
<madewokherd> it took me a long time and a few stupid hacks before I found .gnomerc :p
<ellioTb> i knnoow
<ellioTb> but worst case scenario, i can reinstall in 5 minutes
<Avagant> ellioTb: I don't even remember half the stuff i've installed
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , near "running the application"
<Avagant> ellioTb: It's probably all worthless.
<tfw> Well, took me 10 minutes & irc. heh. Right, time for me to call it a night. Cheers!
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, yea i got it running
<Geoffrey2> is dapper-udpates the backport repository?
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, trying to figure out where the uninvited stuff is
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > hold up
<Geoffrey2> er, dapper-updates, that is
<ellioTb> Avagant, lol, i have ubuntu just like i like it on my other comp
<Avagant> I got all the codecs I need though.
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, no
<ellioTb> Avagant, then i set it up on this laptop, couldn't remember anything i installed on there
<ellioTb> Avagant, and it was like 2 days ago
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , click the configure button
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , instead of messin with invitations
<OmniD> I have a drive I cannot get write access for some reason.
<Avagant> I didn't realize kde had 159 packages included though. Haha
<OmniD> An external HDD
<madewokherd> OmniD: is it ntfs?
<OmniD> umm I think FAT32
<pppoe_dude> should be like vino from there, FaeLLe[gentoo] 
<OmniD> I can't check though
<Avagant> I was like OH NOES
<OmniD> I mean I could
<OmniD> I don't know how though
<madewokherd> you can read it?
<OmniD> Yep
<Avagant> But it's ok...I'll just reinstall someday. Probably have to soon.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, somethings wrong configure wont bring up anything
<OmniD> Read, but not write
<ellioTb> oh well, catch yall later, gonna go install some fun stuff
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > let me try find it in a kde menu rather than invoke myself
<madewokherd> system monitor will tell you that
<madewokherd> under devices
<madewokherd> mount will also tell you if you like the command line
<OmniD> ACK
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, got it
<OmniD> It IS NTFS!!
<OmniD> Argh
<Avagant> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , cool. any better?
<OmniD> That would help me?
<Avagant> !gparted OmniD
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<pppoe_dude> !ubotu > Avagant
* madewokherd isn't sure how that helps
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, yea now let me try connect using vncviewer
<Avagant> Me either really, but I had the same problem.
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , should be compat
<OmniD> installing gparted
<OmniD> wait will this format it?>
<OmniD> Or just change the type of partition
<madewokherd> it will if you tell it to
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, worked cool :D
<OmniD> Okay but I can preserve the files right?
<Avagant> You can format it to ext3
<Flannel> OmniD: if you change the type, it has to partition it
* madewokherd tries to figure out from the website if it can change the type
<Flannel> OmniD: er, format
<wass_> hi, I would like tu rename 300 files with bash.  I want to remove the first 13 chars from each file.  how can I do that ?
<royal> hey guys whats up?
<OmniD> So the files will stay though
<OmniD> I have 200 gigs of files on it
<Avagant> I don't think so.
<Avagant> Ouch.
<OmniD> :/
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , i went through that prob a long time ago... tryin to manually configure vnc to do remote desktop, to no avail
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, works with screenkast too :)
* Avagant takes back gparted info.
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , so decided gui's are a more sensible way to do this
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, could you tell me how to gain access to it?  I'm trying on source-o-matic, but it doesn't seem to be generating the line to add in source list to get it
<OmniD> Well... I'll burn all the files on it I want
<Flannel> OmniD: no, if you change the partition type, it has to reformat it.
<Avagant> That's what I did, so that I could have more than just read access on my second hd.
<Avagant> Worked like a charm.
<madewokherd> fat32 should read/write fine anyway :/
* Avagant has already used 3gb of his 10 drive in like a day.
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, source-o-matic should have it - look for dapper-backports
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > pppoe_dude, is supposed to show the other persons desktop too once you accept initation ?
<Avagant> I work fast.
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > screenkast (vnc recorder) started going nuts and nested the desktop till it crashed :p
<Avagant> Who had that problem with renaming files?
<Avagant> I just want to make a point here to NEVER -R /usr/bin
<pppoe_dude> lol
<Avagant> n_n d carry on
<pppoe_dude> FaeLLe[gentoo] , not familiar with screenkast, but desktop sharing should be just like vnc
<FaeLLe[gentoo] > ok ill figure it out np :)
<pppoe_dude> maybe it was nesting itself
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, well, it probably should, since it's an option you can check, but I've run it several times and it's not including the backports line
<drew> What would I use in place of hd(0,0) for hdd1?
<ellioTb> anyone gotten the Engage dock to install?
<Madpilot> Geoffrey2, odd. I don't use the backports myself, so I can't give you my sources.list in this case
<Geoffrey2> Madpilot, ok, thanks anyway :)
<Avagant> So yah, ubuntu...
<Avagant> wow.
<warlock__> How do I search every file for one specific line?
<madewokherd> EVERY file?
<warlock__> yes
<ellioTb> no one has engage huh
<jmerlin> grep ?
<warlock__> Or in a dir
<madewokherd> um
<warlock__> ex /home/*
<jmerlin> anyone have any idea why my ubuntu freezes up sometimes?
<jmerlin> sometimes it runs for days without any problems..
<madewokherd> find /home/|xargs grep "a line"
<jmerlin> sometimes in 10 minutes i'll be browsing the web and it freezes up.. just freezes..
<madewokherd> or grep --recursive "a line" /home/
<madewokherd> I think the first form makes more sense
<drew> What would I use in place of hd(0,0) for hdd1? I'm trying to add a windows install to my grub list
<tyler-wylie> So yea I can't get dual monitors working, well they both work but they are the same thing, no right by etc
<ANTDx1> Ok guys I have found a problem that may have been causing all my other problems: it appers as though NetworkManager is taking up 95+% of my CPU
<ANTDx1> does anyone know what it might be doing with all that CPU power?
<fuffalo> is it possible to write to an ntfs partition from ubuntu
<Flannel> fuffalo: technically yes, but not safely.  You might lose data
<LookTJ> where is gdm.conf located?
<LookTJ> anyone here/
<LookTJ> ?
<ANTDx1> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu's NetworkManager?
<LookTJ> where is gdm.conf in ubuntu?
<madewokherd> LookTJ: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<LookTJ> thanks
<LookTJ> sorry for repeat
<royal> so how do you install XGL/Compiz?
<Flannel> royal: #ubuntu-xgl
<Healot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Healot> yeah #ubuntu-xgl :0
<warlock__> Does anyone know hwo to recompile the kernel to 1000HZ ?
<warlock__> using 2.5 SMP kernel with ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<madewokherd> uh why are you still using breezy?
<snoop> 5.10 thats outdated
<LookTJ> Sup y'all
<stonarmusic> anyone know why audio cd burning doesn't work anymore? was there an update that could have broken it?
<Normal> Oivay,I've tried all sorts of things to get X going, to no avail. I hope someone can help me. Here's a link to my problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1574298#post1574298  .Don't worry about answering there, I'm here!:)
<Normal> Hmmmm....so quiet!
<royal> yup
<thombone> huh?? what happened to lilo? Sorry if OT
<Geoffrey2> can anyone help me troubleshoot a wireless connection?  I have all the required software installed, and the WiFi light is on, but I can't connect to the router....
<Normal> I've been trying to install ubuntu for 12hours straight now.......
<nex_> hi
<nex_> can anyone help me install the latest nvidia drivers on dapper?
<tonyyarusso> thombone: http://freenode.net/news.shtml
<DrewZF> nex_, describe your problem...
<nex_> well, what packages do i need exactly?
<thombone> thank you tonyyarusso
<SatanGolga> what other gui-irc-chats are there than xchat?
<nex_> cause until now, i've had to restart 4 times installing different packages it has been requiring
<nex_> libc, make, gcc
<nex_> what else?
<nex_> so i don't need to keep restarting all the time
<DrewZF> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nex_> rgr
<madewokherd> SatanGolga: chatzilla
<DrewZF> or essentials, can't quite remember.
<madewokherd> gaim can do it too, but most people don't like gaim for irc for some reason
<SatanGolga> madewokherd: ok, thanks
<thombone> that is crushing news, I've spoken to Rob many many times... a wonderful soul.
<nex_> done
<nex_> thanks
<DrewZF> thombone, There have been reports that his death can't be proven
<nex_> let's see if that worked
<DrewZF> nex_, You should be okay now.
<nex_> thanks Drew
<nex_> gonna go try it now
<jgerber> anyone using compiz having problems with the latest upgrade?
<stonarmusic> I burned audio cds just the other day and now it says "The plugin to handle a file of type audio/mpeg is not installed.'
<jgerber> lost my windows decorations
<jgerber> anyone else?
<jgerber> compiz anyone?
<Healot> stonarmusic, can you play MPEG video or MP3?
<stonarmusic> Healot - yes
<Healot> stonarmusic, got lame?
<thombone> DrewZF: that would be pretty sick if a hoax. I doubt Rob would do such a thing, sorry for OT again I'll go private
<Healot> it's not even April yet:
<nex_> ahhhh
<nex_> Kernel Source files anyone?
<stonarmusic> Healot - yes, got Lame
<nex_> nvidia driver install is asking me to install the kernel source files...
<Healot> burning with k3b or gnomebaker?
<echosyp> anyone feel like helping me get my smartcard reader working
<Normal> Everytime I try to boot from the dapper cd, I get "uncompressing linux...Ok,booting to kernel." Then a blinking cursor and nothing else. What do I do?
<stonarmusic> Healot - gnomebaker and serpentine
<stonarmusic> Healot - they both worked a couple days ago
<echosyp> gempc430
<Healot> you're trying to burn MPEG audio into Audio CD right?
<Healot> and it works previously?
<stonarmusic> Healot - yes, i think so, mp3s to audio cd
<nex_> is nvidia-glx any better than the current driver?
<nex_> any suggestions????/
<Healot> you did the same thing previously with success?
<stonarmusic> Healot - yes just the other day
<echosyp> i require assistance
<tyler-wylie> god this sucks trying to get dual monitors working :(
<tyler-wylie> tried the wiki.ubuntu howto
<tyler-wylie> no luck
<echosyp> i have been googling for hours
<nex_> does anyone know how to get the nvidia driver installed?
<echosyp> and have also had no luck
<Healot> stonarmusic, hum, can't say much, try to delete the gnomebaker settings (at your home directory), and try to burn again?
<stonarmusic> Healot - ok, but serpentine is broken as well
<tuskernini> Hi all, how do I ... lspci > clipboard ?
<Healot> updated gnomebaker? stonarmusic ?
<echosyp> don't konw about clipboard
<echosyp> but you can echo it to a file
<echosyp> lspci > filename
<echosyp> and thats that
<tuskernini> i thought that it would be possible to "copy" the output of ls to paste directly
<echosyp> just copy and past it
<Healot> echosyp, lspci... select the output with your mouse, click right and select the menu copy
<echosyp> paste
<echosyp> i don't need that
<echosyp> i know
<echosyp> i need help with my smartcard reader
<echosyp> wanna help me with that?
<stonarmusic> mebbe i'll try a reboot...
<Healot> smartcard reader?
<tuskernini> healot, that is how i used to do it... just wanted to try something new
<tuskernini> thankx
<Healot> humm fancy hardware
<echosyp> heh
<tuskernini> thankx
<echosyp> not really
<echosyp> im 1337
<echosyp> except not
<LookTJ> if anyone has problems with ati and gdm i can fix it
<LookTJ> :)
<echosyp> i have a problem with a smartcard reader
<echosyp> fix that
<LookTJ> lol
<BHSPitLappy> if I uninstall firefox and reinstall it, will I lose anything?
<echosyp> gempc430
<echosyp> BHSPitLappy, just be safe and back it up anyway
<echosyp> why would you need to uninstall and reinstall anyway
<echosyp> anyone feel like assisting me?
<echosyp> guess not
<echosyp> bitches
<hastesaver> Can I use the apt cache on one machine on another, somehow? So that I won't have to redownload lots of packages again?
<FunnyMan3595> When I set my connection to use a static IP instead of DHCP, I can connect to some things (e.g. web, ssh) but not others (IRC, World of Warcraft).  Only thing I can come up with offhand that might cause a problem is that inside the LAN, this computer is named when using the static IP, but that name isn't usable outside.
<Healot> hastesaver, logon to that machine?
<stonarmusic> ok, so maybe something is wrong with the file, cause now I can burn other mps, but not that one. gnomebaker throwa an error during transcoding
<bimberi_> hastesaver: if you transfer the .deb files from&to /var/cache/apt/archives the machine will get them from there instead of downloading when you (dist-)upgrade
<stonarmusic> is there a way to see more info about a file, it's filetype comes up as mp3, maybe it's something else?
<Healot> file
<Healot> file file
<stonarmusic> k
<hastesaver> bimberi_, is that safe? nothing will get broken?
<snoop> .
<wrabbit^> Any python programmers here?
<bimberi_> hastesaver: hasn't broken for me yet
<hastesaver> bimberi_, I just have to scp -r the files from machine A to machien B?
<stonarmusic> hmmm, looks ok ' MPEG ADTS, layer III, v2,  64 kBits, 22.05 kHz, Stereo'
<madewokherd> wrabbit^: I'm a python programmer, why?
<erpo> When I Ctrl-Alt-F1, I get a blank, turned-off screen on my laptop. Yet according to /etc/inittab I have getty running on this terminal. What's wrong?
<bimberi_> hastesaver: i don't know scp but yeah, transfer using your method of choice :)
<madewokherd> erpo: had you edited your inittab before this started?
<erpo> When I Ctrl-Alt-F7 from this blank screen, I get my graphical desktop again.
<erpo> madewokherd: No, I haven't.
<madewokherd> oh
<madewokherd> I had something like that happen when I accidentally broke mine :/
<bimberi_> erpo: hitting the Enter key do anything (ie. bring up a login prompt)
<bimberi_> ?
<wrabbit^> madewokherd: I'm just starting up and for the life of me, I can't find the interpreter path.  One of the first tutes involves me adding something like #! /usr/bin/env python to the start of my script but there's nothing there.
<hastesaver> bimberi_, great, I'll try it. And if something goes wrong, where can I find you to beat up? :-)
<wrabbit^> madewokherd: any idea where it's kept?  Ubuntu seems to have installed it for me and I don't know where it is
<erpo> bimberi_: No, and when I switch to F1, the backlight on my screen turns off so it's totally black.
<madewokherd> wrabbit^: type "which python"
<wrabbit^> madewokherd: ah, /usr/bin/python
<LookTJ> erpo: you have ATI?
<bimberi_> erpo: erk.  how about F2 to F6
<wrabbit^> madewokherd: thank you
<bimberi_> ?
<haydenAU> is it possible to install ubuntu-ppc and run it from an external drive on an ibook?
<erpo> bimberi_: Same results on F2-F6.
<erpo> LookTJ: No, nvidia.
<LookTJ> oh
<LookTJ> :(
<bimberi_> erpo: hmm.  that's me done at this point then sorry :|
<tyler-wylie> anyone here good at xorg tweaking, tried getting dual head monitors setup and basically screwed up my xorg.conf so I went to my backup and need someone to help me out ^^
<cpk2> haydenAU: probably I am running x86 arch on my laptop which only has an external drive
<erpo> I'm using the binary kernel module and a properly configured X so I can get direct rendering.
<erpo> *hardware accelerated rendering.
<haydenAU> cpk2: ok
<stonarmusic> must just be a bad mp3 or something, i renamed and tried it from another directory, and still errors
<echosyp> ok
<echosyp> so i have this smartcard reader (gempc430)
<echosyp> and i want to be able to read/write to it
<echosyp> but im at a loss
<echosyp> cause i can't figure out how
<echosyp> i don't have any sd* in /dev/
<stonarmusic> oh wait, mpeg adts layer III, is not the same as mp3. i wonder if lame will convert it?
<haldor> echosyp: tried looking in /media
<FunnyMan3595> When I set my connection up to use a static IP instead of DHCP, I can connect to some things (web, ssh) but not others (IRC, World of Warcraft).  Offhand the only major difference I can think of (besides the obvious) is that the static IP has a name on the LAN, which isn't usable from outside.  The way the connections don't work is weird, they look like they're trying to open, and then they just sit there forever.  (Sorry for the repeat, Gnome deci
<echosyp> ./media is a dir i have mounted
<echosyp> another partition
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, does mplayer play it?
<FunnyMan3595> I'm wondering if the computer might be passing the LAN name it sees outwards, and when a protocol needs to create a connection back, it tries to use that, but it doesn't exist.
<polttaja> hello
<polttaja> I have got a little problem.. sorry, I have tried to solve it with forums etc, but I haven't find the solution...
<polttaja> so, some files whose I have saved with ubuntu to a fat32-partition, don't be visible in windows...
<echosyp> your english is poor
<stonarmusic> hastesaver - yes, mplayer, totem, etc..
<polttaja> is this some charset problem or something that?
<echosyp> check file attributes
<cafuego> polttaja: Can Ubuntu still see them on that fat32 partition?
<echosyp> make sure they aren't hidden
<polttaja> cafuego: yes...
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, so what gives the errors?
<stonarmusic> i'm going to try to convert it with lame
<polttaja> but windows can't.
<cafuego> polttaja: Do they contain non-ascii characters?
<stonarmusic> hastesaver - gnomebaker and serpentine, when i try to burn it to audio cd
<echosyp> you guys suck
<polttaja> cafuego: not everyone
<echosyp> im going to bed
<polttaja> some contains, some not.
* mneptok wriggles
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, you can do "mplayer -ao pcm"
<stonarmusic> hastesaver - to convert it?
<polttaja> I'm not sure, but I supposed that they are usually files which I have saved from the internet by firefox
<openedu> hello, is 2.6.15-27-386 the latest kernel?
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, it will create a .wav file, which you can then burn to CD
<mneptok> openedu: for i386, yes.
<stonarmusic> k, doing it
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, you can also, of course, convert it to mp3 with lame, for "future use"... but you don't have to get an mp3, right?
<stonarmusic> hastesaver, no just something that will burn to audio cd
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, yeah, the "-ao pcm" (it will create audiodump.wav, watch out if you happen to have a file with the same name :-) is best
<polttaja> can anyone help me with this file problem?
<mneptok> polttaja: what problem?
<stonarmusic> now gnomebaker says 'The plugin to handle a file of type audio/x-wav is not installed.'
<openedu> mneptok, thanks
<polttaja> that disappeared files in windows...
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, what? It can use mp3s but not wav? This is sad :)
<stonarmusic> lemme try serpentine
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, ok, go ahead and use lame to make an mp3... or use something better than gnomebaker :)
<stonarmusic> lol
<polttaja> that if I saved a file to a fat32-partition by ubuntu, that hasn't necessarily on windows
<mneptok> polttaja: *what* files? assume i didn;t read the original description of the problem, since ... you know ... i didn't read the original description of the problem. ;)
<theunruled> hi guys
<theunruled> can someone give me a link to a fluxbox tutorial?
<mneptok> polttaja: so you save files from Linux onto a FAT32 partition, and then Windows does not see those files?
<polttaja> mneptok: just so
<polttaja> that's the problem
<mneptok> polttaja: do the files contain characters in their names that might piss off Windows?
<polttaja> sometimes yes, sometimes not
<stonarmusic> serpentine doesnt seem to know how to burn wavs
<mneptok> polttaja: did you try renaming them )or otherwise manipulating them) in Linux and see if Windows can then see them?
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, file a bug!
<polttaja> the problem is sometimes with only ASCII-names too
<mneptok> polttaja: have you defragged that drive using the Windows tools recently?
<polttaja> yes I have tried. but it not works
<mneptok> polttaja: sounds like the allocation table is not being updated properly. or not read properly.
<haydenAU> cpk2, is that external drive you said you use on your laptop connect via firewire or usb?
<mneptok> polttaja: if i were you, i'd re-format that FAT32 partition to ext3 and then install the Windows ext2/3 driver. :)
<polttaja> mneptok: yes I tried too, but te windows defragnent tool gives an error message: "a corrupt file founded.000"
<mneptok> polttaja: but that's me. i would never trust my data to a filesystem developed by chimps.
<cpk2> haydenAU: usb
<haydenAU> cpk2, and what that with an intel mac?
<cpk2> haydenAU: no, it was an x86 laptop
<polttaja> mneptok: perhaps... but I had never file problems with old mandrake linux 9
<haydenAU> cpk2, ok
<mneptok> polttaja: maybe the file allocation table wasn't destroyed by Windows when you were running Mandriva?
<cpk2> haydenAU: so i suppose ppc might be different but i would think odd if you couldnt do that with a ppc
<polttaja> there files worked with linux and windows fine
<mneptok> polttaja: "it used to work 6 months ago using this other OS" is not a guarantee that it still works.
<haydenAU> cpk2, yea i think i remembered that mac os x can't boot from an external usb drive only firewire
<polttaja> mneptok: I haven't used mandrake/mandriva with this computer... it was on my old one
<mneptok> polttaja: immaterial.
<polttaja> what?
<cpk2> haydenAU: oh, well i suppose that might be a problem =\
<haydenAU> cpk2, yea :(
<mneptok> polttaja: saying "it used to work on another machine with another version of Linux" does not tell you anything.
<stonarmusic> hastesaver - does that '-ao pcm' trick work for streams as well?
<polttaja> of course I know that
<polttaja> I only said...
<mneptok> polttaja: the most helpful clue is that Microsoft's own filesystem tools fail to work on that disk. That's Bad(tm).
<cpk2> haydenAU: although i think it would be the bios that determines if it can boot from usb or not
<mneptok> polttaja: either the drive's format is suspect, or the drive itself is.
<polttaja> yes... I know that fat32 is only a compromise..
<polttaja> but thanks. perhaps I will found some solution to my problem..
<mneptok> polttaja: when someone says "either the drive's format is suspect, or the drive itself is" it's time to not look for a fix, but for an "oh crap!" moment where you begin backing up data :)
<polttaja> :)
<kishore> hi
<mneptok> polttaja: i suggest you backup all the data on the drive, reformat it as ext3, and run it *hard* under Linux for a week or two until you are assured that the drive is not physically compromised.
<polttaja> but what disk format would be the best solution to use same partition for windows and ubuntu files..?
<kishore> i had.. formatted windows n now installed again. then onwards.. my drives r not opening in ubuntu
<kishore> can any one help me..
<mneptok> polttaja: ext3
<polttaja> but but... windows hasn't got suppert for ext3..? or?
<mneptok> 02:43 < mneptok> polttaja: if i were you, i'd re-format that FAT32 partition to ext3 and then install the Windows ext2/3 driver. :)
<polttaja> hmm?
<polttaja> does it works? =P
<polttaja> it isn't an official windows plugin from microsoft?
<mneptok> no
<polttaja> so the problems will be with linux then perhaps...
<mneptok> that's why it works
<mneptok> huh?
<kishore> how to get my.. drives back........
<polttaja> hmm. I'm a little bit sceptic... I have never heard about win ext3 support
<mneptok> polttaja: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<hastesaver> kishore, you had ubuntu installed, and then you installed Windows?
<polttaja> but that is ext2 system?
<xipietotec> is there any way to check my memory in ubuntu?
<kishore> hastesaver, no.. fist windows.. then ubuntu......... then.. formatted.. widows..n again.. installed..
<polttaja> and I have heard that ext2 isn't very good?
<hastesaver> xipietotec, what memory? Disk space? RAM? Your personal memories? :-)
<mneptok> polttaja: spend 2 minutes reading before asking questions like that? please? ;)
<xipietotec> ram
<polttaja> ok, sorry. :)
<kishore> hastesaver, tat too only.. c:
<mneptok> " The Ext3 file system is the Ext2 file system which has been extended by journaling. Ext3 is backward-compatible to Ext2 - an Ext3 volume can be mounted and used as an Ext2 volume. Just as older Linux Kernels which do not know the Ext3 file system can mount Ext3 volumes (as Ext2 volumes), the Ext2 file system driver ext2fs.sys for Windows incorporated in this software package can do it without any problems, too. Of course you do not take advantage of ...
<kishore> not all other drvies
<mneptok> ... the journaling of the Ext3 file system if you mount it as an Ext2 file system.
<hastesaver> xipietotec, you can use "free", but be warned that Linux caches memory to be faster, so much more might be free than is shown
<xipietotec> I'm just talking about displaying maximum physically recognized memory
<mneptok> xipietotec: top
<xipietotec> top?
<mneptok> xipietotec: memory is shown right at the top of the top display
<Madpilot> 'free' shows total memory as well as mem in use
<polttaja> hmm. ok. thanks... I will think that... :)
<mneptok> xipietotec: it will show physical as well as swap, and how much of each is in use.
<Madpilot> 'free -m' is even better - it uses Megabytes to display - far easier to parse
<fubuntu> do guys remember what the partitioning software was used when installing ubuntu 6.06?
<LookTJ> good night y'all
* LookTJ goes to sleep
<LookTJ> :P
<fubuntu> well, its screwed my NTFS partition _real_ nice
<fubuntu> ubuntu == people unix
<xipietotec> Jeez, I'm using 1/2 my memory
<fubuntu> it's like they say
<mneptok> xipietotec: no, you're not.
<xipietotec>  1002500     575876     426624
<Flannel> xipietotec: unused memory is wasted memory.  Linux puts stuff there even if its not using it, because it might use it in the future
<xipietotec> Total, used, free
<fubuntu> i take it it's the user's fault for deciding to go w/ ubuntu
<Madpilot> xipietotec, most of that is probably cache - I'm using 90% of my 1Gb right now, but 50% is cache
<mneptok> fubuntu: Linux did not do anything to your drive or partition that you didn't tell it to do.
<fubuntu> really?
<hastesaver> kishore, look at this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows make *very* sure you pick the right section.
<fubuntu> i'll bet u $100
<fubuntu> i told it to resize my ntfs partition by 200mb
<mneptok> fubuntu: i'm guessing you sliced off a chunk of free space to use with Ubuntu, and now the original NTFS partition has problems?
<fubuntu> and what i get is a corrupted drive
<xipietotec> ah, okay...Used to windows where if you're using 90% of your memory...that's 90% of your memory
<fubuntu> sorry
<fubuntu> corrupted partition
<mneptok> fubuntu: did you completely defragment the drive with the XP tools before doing that?
<Madpilot> xipietotec, nope, Linux will use as much of your memory as it can for cache, but it's good about freeing it when it's needed by apps
<xipietotec> cool
<fubuntu> well, i did and partition magic (being leet and all) wouldn't let me resize w/o fragmenting
<fubuntu> so assuming that after resizing originally for fedora core 5
<fubuntu> i didn't need to do it again
<fubuntu> but since ubuntu requires 2 gigs
<fubuntu> ... hey, 200mb more
<fubuntu> bam
<fubuntu> 'no more 25 gig
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<aeroSoul> backups can be very useful sometimes... :] 
<fubuntu> i know just like partition of ubuntu
<fubuntu> i mean software partition
<fubuntu> to late for this, just wondering if u guys came accross this
<Flannel> fubuntu: in all honesty, linux does the best it can with ntfs, but, like writing, resizing isn't 100% safe.
<mneptok> xipietotec: picture someone walking into an empty room and finding an entire cake. they immediately think, "that WHOLE cake is mine!" they then horde the cake. five minutes later, a supermodel walks in and says, "that cake looks good. i'd do just about *anything* to have a piece. the smart guy gives her a piece of cake. Linux is smart.
<fubuntu> i don't understand why ubuntu requires 2 gigs
<fubuntu> i don't care for gimp or media players and i want gcc by default w/ root account
<fubuntu> that's ppl friendly
<mneptok> fubuntu: you have a root account
<xipietotec> gotcha =)
<Madpilot> fubuntu, then find another distro...
<fubuntu> sudo != root
<mneptok> fubuntu: sudo su = root
<fubuntu> that's hax
<mneptok> that's what?
<fubuntu> so what's the purpose of sudo
<Madpilot> fubuntu, it lets you do admin w/o wasting time with a 2nd password
<aeroSoul> there is a root account... you just dont have the pw =)
<mneptok> to eliminate the ability for root to login remotely. for auditing of commands used with root privileges.
<hastesaver> fubuntu, "sudo -i"
<fubuntu> thanks
<hastesaver> fubuntu, and edgy has gcc by defaulot
<fubuntu> i just felt like bragging to some one about my corrupt 25 gig of work... it's gone but i had backup,
<mneptok> hastesaver: IIRC, it may or may not when it ships. CD space is always a big concern.
<nevermind85> hi, anyone here?
<fubuntu> anyways, thank you and have a good nite
<Madpilot> so... he just came to troll, basically. Lovely.
<mneptok> poster child for PEBKAC
<Madpilot> heh
<stonarmusic> maybe t didnt transcode witjh lame, file still says its a 'mpeg adts, layer iii' but other mp3 in that directory are ' MP3 file with ID3 version 2.3.0 tag' according to file
<hastesaver> Madpilot,  yes, clearly. :)
<nevermind85> hi guys, let me ask you, i jut got a new computer but it has a onboard video, anyone knows how to know what video card is?
<mneptok> nevermind85: are you running Ubuntu?
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, I still think that if the CD burners can't use .wav files, it's a bug
<hastesaver> stonarmusic, try k3b or something :)
<nevermind85> mneptok: yes, dapper
<mneptok> nevermind85: in a temrinal, "lspci" (no quotes)
<mneptok> *terminal
<nevermind85> ok thanks
<stonarmusic> yeah, i'm getting around to that... thanks for your help so far
<robitaille> stonarmusic, it may be bug 49771
<Avagant> This kvirc is kinda cruddy lookin.
<robitaille> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/serpentine/+bug/49771
<nevermind85> damn, it says VGA compatible controller VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3 344 (rev 01)
<Avagant> but man all these music players on here seem to have some capatibility with last fm.
<nevermind85> mneptok: any ideas?
<nevermind85> i mean, of course i could take the comp apart, but it's still on warranty:P
<Flannel> nevermind85: google.
<Flannel> nevermind85: google should know exactly what it is
<mneptok> nevermind85: how old is the machine?
<r466er> hello@all
<hastesaver> Avagant, you could also try xchat, konversation, etc., instead of kvirc...
<r466er> how can i see, which open ports a programm need?? i have a firewall and dont know which ports a special prgoramm needs, if i turn off the firewall the programm works..if the firewall is turned on the programm doesnt work..
<theunruled> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<robert_> wtf- /usr/share/debconf/confmodule: line 86: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<nevermind85> sry, the machine is brand new, well, at least here in south america
<nevermind85> it uses a P4 2,66 Ghz dual core, 512 RAM etc
<mneptok> nevermind85: probably a VIA/S3 Unichrome, then
<tyler-wylie> anyone here good at xorg tweaking, tried getting dual head monitors setup and basically screwed up my xorg.conf so I went to my backup and need someone to help me out ^^
<mneptok> nevermind85: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/chipsets/p4-series/pm800/
<nevermind85> mneptok: ty, i'll look ito it
<nevermind85> no chances to get xg running on it right?
<Normal> I keep posting this link every so often, hoping someone can help me, as I'm at my wit's end. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1574298#post1574298   It sucks getting my very first brand new computer, only to not be able to install anything on it...
<root> ei guys
<robert_> nm
<tj_> has anyvody here had a problem with amarok and xine? and if so, have you managed to fix it?
<sgamer> if i had a game crash and my resolution is at 800x600 and the mouse is stuck, how do i get it back to normal?
<sgamer> heh
<tuskernini> root, what a name ! cool
<mneptok> nevermind85: i do not use, nor do i recommend to others, *any* GL subsystems for compositing. it's so bleeding edge that it's more apt to break than to work.
<root> yeah exactly
<mneptok> IRCing as root is bad, mmmkay? ;)
<sgamer> if i ctrl+alt+bksp it gets out of x but it still says an xserver is running, i just need to know how to reopen that s
<root> watever
<stonarmusic> roooot has landed!! yeah
<root> what do you mean?!
<tuskernini> root, i guess it only means something to someone using linux, otherwise it could be branch aswell! just joking
<root> @stonar
<fdsd> hey guys, does any one know how to exclude a directory when using cp? for example I want to cp -a /home/user /mnt/backup but I do not want to backup the music folder inside of /home/user.. any idea on how to issue one command?
<nevermind85> mneptok: i don't like it either for my personal use, but since this is a pc that some1 in the family will use, i wanted to get him into the freedom world with ubntu plus some "visual" toys to show him that even w$vista sux:P
<root> is XP better than LINUX?
<mneptok> nevermind85: installing a bomb in the trunk of a car is not the best way to gety someone to appreciate the car ;)
<fdsd> root, go away
<aeroSoul> fdsd: i think this doesnt work with cp... you could use rsync to copy files... it accepts "--exclude" options
<root> why?!
<root> im only asking, i did not mean anything!
<aeroSoul> root: rofl
<root> im sorry!
<fdsd> aeroSoul, okay.. Maybe that would work better
* mneptok bounces on Seveas 
<WinterWeaver> hello
<tuskernini> please root, not another win lin conversation
<root> actually this is my first time using LINUX
<aeroSoul> windows is better...
<root> anyone can teach me
<aeroSoul> for playing games
<Chousuke> root: You are not supposed to ask disruptive questions. #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<stonarmusic> clearly DOS is best
<tuskernini> if you like ubuntu, use it.
<WinterWeaver> quick question.... how do I configure a non-ubuntu repository?
<tuskernini> symbian!
<tj_> root: xp is more mature, but most experienced users prefer linux (except for games) because it has the advantage of being open source
<Chousuke> root: first thing to learn: You should not run stuff as root. It's dangerous
<mneptok> WinterWeaver: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<nevermind85> mneptok: i do agree, but well, the only reason that he agered upon using ubuntu is that so...
<richiefrich> WinterWeaver same a the others
<aeroSoul> windows is also better in running mirc... but thats about all ;)
<Chousuke> root: It's like walking around with a loaded gun in your pocket with the safety off.
<stonarmusic> holy crap, it's the middle of the night
* richiefrich looks if he is now in a #windows  channel 
<david^3> Hello all.
<tuskernini> does anyone know how to convert .xls files to .htm and keep the formatting?
<mneptok> nevermind85: so drop shadows and eye candy are more important than is security and stability? this person has obviously had WAY too much of the MS Kool-Aid, and will probably keep using Windows.
<david^3> KDE says my home folder is 3.7GB, but gnome says it's 605MB. Why would this be happening?
<WinterWeaver> Mneptok, Richiefrich ... thanks... got it
<richiefrich> WinterWeaver np
<nevermind85> mneptok: not if i can avoid it :) i'll just try to give him the "amazing" 3d desktop and that's it.... but after a while ill take it out with some excuse:P
<david^3> mneptok:Yes, because MS is well known for it's brilliant interface design.
<Ace> does anyone have a program to recover data from an ext3 filte system that works under windows?
<root> im sorry!
<CorpseFeeder> anyone here have experience making quake2 run in ubuntu? I am getting an error "LoadLibrary("ref_softx.so") failed: /usr/local/games/quake2/ref_softx.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but the ref_spftx.so IS in the /usr/local/games/quake2 directory. Where have I gone wrong?
<tuskernini> i used Oo to save a .xls file as .html but the formatting did not work too well
<nevermind85> ok, so much for an offtopic, ty mneptok
<aeroSoul> CorpseFeeder: is ref_spftx.so maybe a softlink?
<CorpseFeeder> oh.. hang on... my quake2 directory has a capital Q for Quake2... is that what is messing me up?
<mneptok> CorpseFeeder: add /usr/local/games/quake2 to your PATH
<mneptok> CorpseFeeder: and yes, Linux is 100% case-sensitive
<reysy> hi everbody.
<tj_> when i open amarok, i get an error saying that xine cannot initialize audio codecs, is there a fix for this
* mneptok is a Rhythmbox user, sorry
<tj_> i'm actually a quodlibet user, but amarok has some extra supported stuff
<sgamer> nm, fixed it
<WinterWeaver> richiefrich, do I need to restart for the new repo to take effect ?? (I'm a bit of a linux newb)
<mneptok> WinterWeaver: sudo apt-get update
<richiefrich> WinterWeaver no just run ^^
<richiefrich> mneptok your on top of it :)
<WinterWeaver> thx
<WinterWeaver> to BOTH
<richiefrich> np
<unfknblvbl> np
<mneptok> Please Insert $.25 To Continue
<richiefrich> lol
<WinterWeaver> lmao
* tuskernini uses xmms
* richiefrich inserts .50 cents
<royal> hey guys how do I get back into the partitioner after I done the install
* mneptok segfaults
<Madpilot> WinterWeaver, Linux rarely needs restarting - only when there's a new kernel to use, basically
<royal> I want to delete the windows partition fromt his thing
<knubbe> if i want to downgrade from php5 to php4, do i have to uninstall all my php5* packages?
<Flannel> royal: install gparted and do it that way
<richiefrich> mneptok so i cant get double the time now.
<Zaggynl> Hi, I just got a new nvidia driver update, but now my GLX refuses to load
<mneptok> richiefrich: no, and you don't get your money back, either.
* mneptok is bastard like that
<richiefrich> mneptok man .. :P
<royal> hmm what if it doesn't have net access
<WinterWeaver> Madpilot, thanks, I learnt that early with the Monitor and Screen changes, but wasn't sure about anything else ^_^
<Zaggynl> I performed 'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' to use them drivers, but after a reboot glxinfo still says glx is missing
<royal> I just did a windows dual boot just for the sake of doing it
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. it was the capital Q in quake2 which was the problem. Now I have a new error "Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx" and I don't see that file anywhere, so maybe I am missing some files?
<mneptok> CorpseFeeder: sounds like
<mneptok> CorpseFeeder: be aware, Quake2 for lInux still requires you own a Q2 CD, or have access to all the data files.
<dilip> hi ..any packages in ubuntu to convert html to xml ?
<adfad> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<royal> though I planned on deleting the windows partion anyway
<royal> (I just wanted to the dual boot setup practice)
<dilip>  hi ..any packages in ubuntu to convert html to xml ..thanks
<reysy> Hi guys. how do you install x-lite software to application/internet? i'm new to linux.
<Healot> dilip, from HTML to XHTML?
<CorpseFeeder> ok.. but there are data files from the demo version somewhere isn't there? I thought I could use those... and thought they might have been included in this version I downloaded, but perhaps they weren't included afterall.
<Cheep-cheep> Dangit, I can never remember my last name.
<dilip> healot
<Chrisn2> will photoshop work on ubuntu with wine?
<dilip> yeh
<Chrisn2> ok
<Avantard> no
<dilip> either xhtml or xml is alrite
<Healot> amaya would do that... dilip
<Chrisn2> one person says yeh the other says no
<reysy> how to i put x-lite softphone to application/internet?
<mneptok> Chrisn2: GIMP is your friend
<dilip> oohh  thanks wil check it out
<Chrisn2> what answer is right
<Healot> you change convert xhtml to html, vice versa
<Chrisn2> yeah gimps cool but i need other stuff gimp cant do
<Chrisn2> what about flash?
<dilip> i was previously using tidy
<dilip> but it failed converting a lot of tags
<Healot> amaya is the latest w3's tools
<Chrisn2> hmm will google earth work with wine on ubuntu?
<Healot> it has GUI too, it is GUI-based application
<mneptok> Chrisn2: uhhhh ... Google Earth has a Linux version
<Chrisn2> oh i didnt know
<dilip> oohh i wil be using ti from cmd cos ..have to include it as a part of my software
<Chrisn2> stupid me
<mempf> Chrisn2: google earth as a linux version
<mempf> dang
<Healot> yeah, google just released that
<mempf> got beat to it
<dilip> wil check it out anyway
<Chrisn2> whats the best IRC program for linux?
<Flannel> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
* mneptok likes irssi
<Chrisn2> wow your a fast typer
* ChaosFan loves irssi ;)
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Chrisn2 about yourself
<Chrisn2> oh its a bot
<Chrisn2> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Chrisn2> i c
<avagant> Ok, there we go.
<tuskernini> ubotu, what is the best irc client?
<avagant> tuskernini: I'm partial to Konversation myself.
<richiefrich> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<sgamer> xchat or http://jircii.hick.org
<sgamer> jIRCii 07.30.05 Linux : highly caffeinated
<tuskernini> I use gaim because it was installed.
* Chrisn2 hopes sony vegas will work on ubuntu with wine
<tuskernini> xchat was not, funny
<avagant> jIRCii huh?
<Chrisn2> man theres alot of people in this channel :)
<sgamer> hehe yeah
<Madpilot> tuskernini, it used to be, but it was removed, which is too bad. Gaim is fairly inadequate for IRC...
<tuskernini> so i experience
<avagant> That's pretty ugly.
<avagant> jIRCii.
<sgamer> its a java irc client that looks nice and works kinda like xchat with an extensive scripting system of its own and some old school scripters behind it
<tuskernini> is xchat the client that was normally installed in ubuntu?
<Chrisn2> wow theres lots of bans as well
<bionoid> Chrisn2: I wouldn't bet on that Vegas experiment, - I use parallels for that
<tuskernini> then that is the one i want again.
<bionoid> Chrisn2: Tried it in wine, granted, that's a year ago, but it was highly unstable
<tyler-wylie> Anyone here able to help me with my dual head monitor problemanyone here good at xorg tweaking, tried getting dual head monitors setup and basically screwed up my xorg.conf so I went to my backup and need someone to help me out ^^
<tyler-wylie> er
<Chrisn2> is there any video editing software for linux?
<tuskernini> kino
<bionoid> Chrisn2: Nothing serious. kino for simple things, cinelerra for high-def editing (but it's very un-intuitive imho, _nothing_ like vegas)
<tuskernini> and a few others... just g(l)oo(k)gle around
<Madpilot> tuskernini, XChat used to be installed, like I said. The devs thought Gaim was enough for IRC...
<Chrisn2> ok i might have to keep a copy of windows on one of my computers :)
<sgamer> yeah for high level video/audio editing apps you might as well dualboot
<tuskernini> madpilot, thanx
<mneptok> Madpilot: it was a matter of space on the CD, and having multiple apps for the same purpose. not anything pro-GAIM or anti-XChat
<sgamer> or use vmware
<Madpilot> mneptok, I know
<bionoid> Chrisn2: Nono - get parallels :D
<tuskernini> does anyone know of a program such as pagemaker in linux?
<Healot> WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<sgamer> nvu
<sgamer> www.nvu.com
<wrabbit^> What's pagemaker?
<spasmodo> tuskernini: what functionality?
<mneptok> tuskernini: Scribus
<sgamer> oops sry thats just the html editor i like
<bionoid> tuskernini: Scribus for KDE but again, it's not a replacement
<CorpseFeeder> Ok.. I sorted it... the quake2 file I downloaded was only about 6Mb :) and the demo is 37Mb... so a slight size discrepency there hehe
<avagant> Wow amarok is pretty cool actually.
<avagant> !Amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<wrabbit^> Screem's good for html
<tuskernini> healot, nvu
<Chrisn2> i tryed ordering kubuntu from shipit but it was rejected :(
<Chrisn2> ive ordered a cd from there before fine
<tuskernini> thanx, almost late for work. gotta go.. ciao
<Chrisn2> bye
* wrabbit^ waves
<Chrisn2> thanks for the help
<xukun> Hi all. When is the release date of Edgy?
<Chrisn2> whats that?
<shriphani> mozilla composer is bad ?
<Madpilot> xukun, in about three weeks
<ShadeT> 27 days I think.
<Madpilot> shriphani, Nvu is Moz Composer, updated & expanded
<shriphani> ooh
<spasmodo> has Edgy+1 been named yet?
<mneptok> xukun: "When It's Ready"(r) ;)
<Madpilot> but Bluefish or Screem are better for HTML
* shriphani cant code for god's sake
<mneptok> spasmodo: yes, but the name is not yet public.
<spasmodo> aah thx
<Chrisn2> why would it not be public? :S
<mneptok> (and for the record, i don't like the name very much) :/
<shriphani> wait edgy has xgl right ?
<spasmodo> the baby jesus denied release heh heh
<mneptok> Chrisn2: it will be made public soon enough. probably after Edgy drops.
<shriphani> kde sucked on this laptop god knows what of xgl
* mneptok cannot predict the ways of the sabdfl
<Chrisn2> is it another ubuntu realese?
<wrabbit^> Anybody know of a better Python editor than DrPython?
<bionoid> wrabbit^: emacs.
<shriphani> wrabbit^, vi
<Riotta> gedit
<spasmodo> mneptok: the sabdfl defers to the BJ
<wrabbit^> lol
<mneptok> wrabbit^: i like jEdit for writing code.
<shriphani> mcedit !
<Riotta> !
<wrabbit^> I'll have a look at em' thanks
<spasmodo> well, if he cries
<wrabbit^> the more simple, the better. I don't like bloat
<shriphani> wrabbit^, they come with your ubuntu installation
<mneptok> spasmodo: in this case, i think it was BenC that chose the name. (iirc, with a big "if")
<shriphani> and they are good
<spasmodo> mneptok - thanks for the info
<shriphani> mneptok, can you tell me a good lingo to code in something i dun need to devote time to ?
<Zaggynl> How do I change the default video player to lets say Mplayer?
<mneptok> shriphani: uhhh ... huh? :)
<shriphani> Zaggynl, rt. click on the file and select Open With.....
<mneptok> shriphani: that sounded like some language twins teach each other :)
<wrabbit^> Zaggynl: I usually just "mplayer (file.mp3)" and console
<shriphani> oh
<shriphani> lol
<wrabbit^> in*
<shriphani> erm i was asking for a good and easy language to code in. something i can devote a 30mins per day
<Riotta> I think he is talking about gnome and his multimedia defaults
* mneptok 's mp3 collection dictates use of a "music library" meme player
<wrabbit^> I'm not sure if the sound quality is decreased if I'm playing it via console but I haven't noticed
<Chrisn2> is anybody here from NZ?
<shriphani> i use xmms
<wrabbit^> shriphani: Python.  Easy for beginners.
<Zaggynl> shriphani, I mean, isn't there is a number of settings with 'default media programs' or something
<mneptok> shriphani: hrm ... what's the goal?
<shriphani> mneptok, i wanna pass my time
<kukkaisrinsessa> 222222222222222222222222
<shriphani> and state that i know coding
<kukkaisrinsessa> 333333333333333333333333
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<shriphani> !spam
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<mneptok> shriphani: do you want to write standloane apps? web stuff?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 33
<shriphani> mneptok, cgi
<kukkaisrinsessa> 33
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<Chrisn2> stop spamming
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
<kukkaisrinsessa> 3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bb-81-175-226-195.dsl.phnet.fi]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Chrisn2> your disrespectful person
<bionoid> thanks.
<shriphani> i wanna make webpages cuz i got an account on a beowulf cluster
<mneptok> and that's the end of that chapter.
<spasmodo> thanks madpilot
<wrabbit^> shriphani: Python can be used as OOP and web scripting as far as I know.  It's free, great for beginners and advanced users.
<shriphani> and i hate to keep it static
<mneptok> shriphani: so you might want to do web development?
<shriphani> slight
<tyler-wylie> I'm having issues with my dual monitor setup in X, basically one screen is normal and the other is at an unacceptable resolution, I think 640xSomething, how would I fix this(Using 2 CRT's, ati 9250 open source driver)
<mneptok> shriphani: Ruby and Ruby On Rails might be a good fit
<shriphani> hmm
<spasmodo> mneptok: so you work for canonical ??
<mneptok> and, of course, PHP
<mneptok> spasmodo: yessir
<wrabbit^> Am I invisible?
<mneptok> wrabbit^: no, just naked.
<shriphani> so what is the vote on. python ruby or php ?
<wrabbit^> godammit
<Chrisn2> do you know why my cd's might of been rejected to ship?
<Madpilot> wrabbit^, why, are you supposed to be? ;)
<shriphani> php is limited to cgi i ss
<spasmodo> mneptok: so I used the right google search terms :)
<Riotta> maybe he has invisible hat
<Riotta> :o
<wrabbit^> Madpilot: God, I hope not.
<mneptok> shriphani: PHP can be run as a CGI/FCGI process, or as an apache module
<spasmodo> mneptok: congrats, must be gratifying
<mneptok> spasmodo: it is on payday ;)
<spasmodo> mneptok: I met Jeff and Mark one day, and they are wondeful people
<mneptok> spasmodo: jdub?
<shriphani> no i want something more general
<spasmodo> mneptok:  yes, I am Jealous they are both great people
<mneptok> spasmodo: jdub left ~1.5 months ago to work on other projects
<spasmodo> mneptok:  oh no
<spasmodo> mneptok: I need to keep up
<mneptok> spasmodo: he's still in the FOSS world, and his departure was 100% his choice and very amicable. we miss him.
<spasmodo> mneptok: thanks for the info
<berent> how do i upgrade my 2.6.12-10-386 to dapper
<berent> anyone here
<mneptok> spasmodo: http://perkypants.org/blog/2006/07/15/swimming-upstream/
<Chrisn2> yes i am :)
<spasmodo> mneptok:  I will look at that
<wrabbit^> apt-get install ubuntu-upgrade?
<wrabbit^> I don't really know
<ajt> Got a printing problem here. I got Ubuntu installed using CUPS however I can't add this printer on windows or another linux box. I've been doing some digging it's in regards to the Browsing On in the cupsd.conf. Anyway I've tired a handful of different tutorials, is there something I'm missing
<mneptok> berent: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chalkie1983> hi guys hows u doing
<wrabbit^> ah, close
<Chalkie1983> am i able to setup shell accounts on ubuntu?
<Chrisn2> so when i install ubuntu will i be able to print on a printer connected to another computer on my network?
<bsdfox> yes, just add a user
* Chrisn2 hides
<berent> mneptok: it gives  python-vte
<berent> The following packages will be upgraded:
<berent>   firefox firefox-gnome-support gdb gnome-app-install
<berent>   mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb openssh-client openssh-server ssh
<berent>   ssh-askpass-gnome update-manager yelp
<berent> 11 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<berent> Need to get 14.7MB/16.5MB of archives.
<mneptok> Chrisn2: depends on what kind of printer, how it's connected, etc etc
<berent> After unpacking 2163kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Chrisn2> usb
<mneptok> berent: did you do upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<berent> mneptok: will it upgrade to dapper or only those packs
<berent> no
<mneptok> berent: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<berent> i tried it and it shows this
<berent> i havent given Y to it
<berent> mneptok: the ubuntu site doesnt provide any information to upgrade like this.it says only about cds
<shriphani> mneptok, i am gonna learn python
<shriphani> eill it be fruitful ?
<spasmodo> shriphani: It willl
<spasmodo> especially if you already know the logic aspects
<shriphani> i know nothing :(
<shriphani> nothin of coding
<shriphani> not even bash :(
<spasmodo> shriphani: I don't know it, but several programmers I know have moved to it from C++ or Java
<tyler-wylie> can anyone tell me what I need to change in http://pastebin.ca/189608 so that my 2nd monitor isn't a virtual desktop at 640 x crap resolution?
<spasmodo> shriphani: they are pleased with it;s readibility
<Chrisn2> what sort of stuff can you make with python shriphani?
<shriphani> ok spasmodo i shall devote um 1hr.... no...! 30 mins a day
<Chrisn2> is it powerful?
<shriphani> Chrisn2, it is sorta easy
<spasmodo> shriphani: practice makes perfect !
<shriphani> and i hate being in the midst of nerdy ppl like #ubuntu... learning linux and staying ignorant about cding
<berent> mneptok: r u there
<spasmodo> shriphani: what helped me the most was a couple of algorithm/logic classes at the local Community College
<shriphani> i am in grade 11 = school
<spasmodo> shriphani: before I took ANY languages
<shriphani> and in this country people are windows lovers
<mneptok> berent: kinda. in the middle of like 7 things.
<berent> ok
<spasmodo> shriphani: So learn the logic side of it all first
<shriphani> spasmodo, what does it involve ?
<spasmodo> shriphani: then the individual syntax is easier
<mneptok> shriphani: "this country" being ... ?
<avagant> !cding
<spasmodo> shriphani: if then else or
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> !@#*** INDIA ***#@!
<spasmodo> shriphani: heh heh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about INDIA ***#@! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shriphani> oh sorry bot
<kontol> lllllllllllll
<spasmodo> shriphani: funny
<kontol> '''''''''''''''''''''''''''
<shriphani> its like i need to explain my isp what an os is b4 i can state my problem
<mneptok> shriphani: of course India loves Windows. the fact it's a pile of crap that falls over when the moon changes phases means millions of outsourced support people can live like westerners. ;)
<spasmodo> shriphani: once you learn the logic, the rest is syntax
<spasmodo> shriphani: easier to learn any language
<spasmodo> GN all
<Chrisn2> edgy :)
<kontol> sssssssssssssssssssss
<shriphani> i hate the outsourcing.... i hate the ignorance and i hate to be still learning commands even when i started linux waay back in jan
<berent> can anyone tell me what command to use to know whether my system supports what SD RAM
<mneptok> shriphani: the first step on the path to true wisdom is to admit you know nothing ;)
<berent> like 64mb /128 mb
<[H5N1] > I like making up commands.
<shriphani> i make a few environ variables to save the typing
<shriphani> but no commands as yet
<Normal> What does this mean? "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a:m_debug_clip.o": No
<Normal> symbols found
<shriphani> brb
<shriphani> or wait
<shriphani> bbl
<haffe> Hello. Could somebody help me with my cups problem? I want to share the printer on the network, and be able to use the admin page from other computers. I have edited cupsd.conf but whenever I try to use the web interface I get "426 Upgrade Required You must access this page using the URL https://lillfaleln.kebabnet:631/admin."
<SurfnKid> guess what
<SurfnKid> UBUNTU JUST ROCKS
<SurfnKid> =] 
<Chrisn2> it sure does :)
<berent> how is dapper's performance compared to ubuntu
<unfknblvbl> u got it working ?
<berent> no
<Madpilot> berent, um... Dapper is Ubuntu... it's the current version, also known as 6.06.1...
<berent> yup
<unfknblvbl> huh
<berent> but just wanted to know how better it works
<SurfnKid> berent, you mean how better is it than any other OS? well just better
<SurfnKid> flexible
<unfknblvbl> its also pretty
<berent>  I am impressed boys
<unfknblvbl> so yes ubuntu is very sexy
<berent> :-)
<bun-bun> haffe: could you post your .conf -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<SurfnKid> enough already
<SurfnKid> stop hittin on my ubuntu
<SurfnKid> she's sexy but she's mine
<unfknblvbl> lies mine's sexier
<aimaz_> i thought ubuntu was about sharing
<Chrisn2> yeah me to
<avagant> Oh my!
<SurfnKid> when she was ugly yeah
<haffe> bun-bun: Just a minute.
<SurfnKid> but she worked out and she's hot so she's mine
* Chrisn2 sticks ubuntu sticker on his monitor
<aimaz_> SurfnKid: lol
<SurfnKid> hehe
<berent> Einstien says imagination is more important than knowledge
<Chrisn2> im going to get an ubuntu tatoo
<SurfnKid> i think id still be pretty much depressed with XP's sista... the new Vista
<SurfnKid> if i didnt find Ubuntu
<Madpilot> Chrisn2, get pics of that, you'll be famous ;)
<Chrisn2> who said im not allready famous :)
<Chrisn2> theres 864 people in here :P
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, anyone got civilization4 working in linux. i checked winehq but was quite discouraged..??
<aimaz_> Ackeubu_: have you tried cedega?
<Rico> occasionally gnome is crashing on startup, and rolls back to gdm until i restart it. how can i find out what's crashing it?
<Ackeubu_> aimaz no. linux distro?
<avagant> wine HQ is bunk!
<avagant> haha
<aimaz_> Ackeubu_: no, it's like wine, but highly geared towards games
<aimaz_> you have to pay i think
<Ackeubu_> ooh
<aimaz_> but there is much better support
<Chrisn[A] > ill be back later
<avagant> It says you can get AIM to work on Wine.
<avagant> But you can't, I tried.
<berent> can anyone tell me what command to use to know whether my system supports  64/128 SD RAM
<_mh> hi all, I seem to be having an issue logging into my desktop with an ldap user... GDM complains about not being able to set user group (which is also reported in logs -- cannot set user group for mhashmi)
<haffe> bun-bun: Here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25560/
<aimaz_> avagant: why would you want to?
<_mh> login on the console works fine
<bun-bun> Ackeubu_: you might want to have a look at winex: http://sourceforge.net/projects/winex
<aimaz_> gaim has AIM support
<avagant> I know I know.
<avagant> gaim sucks worse than aim
<mneptok> Rico: ~./.xsession-errors
<Rico> mneptok: thanks
<mneptok> s/.//
<Ackeubu_> bun-bun is winex in apt-get?
<bun-bun> haffe: what is your subnet?
<bun-bun> Ackeubu_: sorry, i don't know much about it- i've just heard it's better for gaming than wine
<berent> mneptok: what is s/ .//
<dilip> hey how to use AMAYA from terminal window  without gui
<haffe> bun-bun: 192.168.1.*
<dilip> amaya -help doesnt work
<mneptok> berent: regex
<mneptok> berent: regular experssion. "replace the first . with nothing"
<ic56> dilip: try --help
<kitz> kj
<mneptok> lunchtime
<avagant> I'm completely popsicled out.
<berent> ok
<bun-bun> haffe:  pm
<dilip> doesnt work
<haffe> bun-bun:  I'm not registerd so I cannont pm.
<berent> why are Indian mangers stupid
<haffe> Could you join #help-hafe?
<berent> managers i mean
<bun-bun> haffe: ok, did you get my messages though?
<haffe> Yes.
<haffe> I will try the.
<haffe> them.
<bun-bun> haffe: that and also make sure you are in the lpadmin group as defined
<MDCore> hey all..how do I get WEP working ?
<robban> Hi all! Is there any devs here atm? Any date when an official cd will be released with this fix? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/57265
<bionoid> MDCore: WEP doesn't work in any case. Use WPA with a _secure_ password
<MDCore> ok. only problem is... it's the works wireless.. hmm. probably good to switch anyhow.
<mypapit> rebooot!!!!!!!
<ikam> hello people what ports I must open on router to use prg kopete+webcam? thanks
<MDCore> thanks
<NET||abuse> hey guys, one of my machines is having awful trouble updating :(
<haffe> bun-bun: That didn't seem to do the trick.
<NET||abuse> can anyone give me a hand to fix this
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a good Direct Connect client for Ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> I have 2 debian machines, an old desktop which is working fine, and my laptop
<unfknblvbl> well is there such a thing as good trouble ?
<NET||abuse> my laptop is having all sorts of issues
<drno> knnt ihr hier auch deutsch?
<NET||abuse> trying the various ssl updates
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<drno> thx^^
<avagant> Guys
<unfknblvbl> Girls
<avagant> Can I just say I really like amarox?
<avagant> amarok
<unfknblvbl> no
<avagant> Ok well, I really like Amarok.
<unfknblvbl> :P
<bionoid> MDCore: Yeah WEP blows, install aircrack and see how many minutes it takes to get the WEP-key. Probably around 5.
<bun-bun> haffe: one moment
<bun-bun> haffe: did you put yourself in the lpadmin group?
<unfknblvbl> amarok's kde innit ?
<NET||abuse> ok, here's the output from my apt-get upgrade
<NET||abuse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25561/
<NET||abuse> it's giving me errors due to mod_ssl update i think
<haffe> bun-bun:  Yes.
<w0jtas> hi, i'm looking for mail client for console anybody can help me ?
<haffe> pine
<bionoid> w0jtas: gnus
<mneptok> NET||abuse: it's giving you errors because the THc repo you have in /etc/apt/sources.lst does not have the packages it claims to have
<NET||abuse> hmm
<NET||abuse> so what can i change the repo to?
<mneptok> comment it out and "apt-get update"
<daurnimator> hey
<daurnimator> i need help asap
<daurnimator> my sound doesn't work
<daurnimator> its not a driver problem
<avagant> alsa!
<xipietotec> errr....ubuntu is suddenly telling me allmost all of the diskspace I have is occupied?
<avagant> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<avagant> hey guys what's the command for su in kde when not in the terminal
<mneptok> xipietotec: what does "df -h" tell you?
<surface> avagant:  try gksudo
<berent> mneptok : how will i change to dapper
<haffe> avagant: kdesu
<avagant> kdesu huh?
* avagant writes that down
<mneptok> berent: what are you using now? Breezy?
<berent> yes
<xipietotec> 36G   33G  825M  98% /
<xipietotec> earlier today I had 15GB's free
<mneptok> xipietotec: indeed, 33GB of 36GB are used
<xipietotec> as in hours ago
<xipietotec> and it's still going up...
<unfknblvbl> xipietotec: pause your pr0n dl
<avagant> but how do I get into files outside of terminal as root?
<w0jtas> you need to buy bigger harddisk ;] 
<xipietotec> I closed everything
<mneptok> xipietotec: check /var/log for logfiles spiralling out of control
<avagant> do i just put kdesu?
<daurnimator> anyone?
<NET||abuse> mneptok, i'm not sure what deb line will fix this.. thc or segfault isn't in my sources list..
<berent> mneptok :iits called Breez Badger 5.01
<NET||abuse> mneptok, it must be a redirect or a location specified in the deb pacakges.gz or something
<slizt> umi tu nekdo i cesky?
<NET||abuse> mneptok, but i don't know which one it is.
<xipietotec> what log should I look for?
<ic56> xipietotec: use du to find out where all you disk space got consumed.
<mneptok> berent: update Breezy to the latest and greatest, and that should put the necessary repos in /etc/apt/sources.lst for an upgrade to dapper
<xipietotec> 64      ./cups
<xipietotec> 24      ./gdm
<xipietotec> 4       ./news
<xipietotec> 4       ./unattended-upgrades
<xipietotec> 132     ./installer
<xipietotec> 3568    .
<mneptok> xipietotec: ls -l and look at sizes
<MDCore> what command line do I use for aircrack ? (wanna show the boss why we should switch from wep)
<avagant> Like if I'm not in terminal and want to edit things.
<berent> mneptok:I have done it already apt-get upgrade
<avagant> That I don't have permission to.
<avagant> What do I put in?
<avagant> For kde.
<xipietotec> 962688 2006-10-01 09:18 wtmp.1
<mneptok> berent: then an apt-get dist-upgrade should work
<mneptok> xipietotec: 962K is not large
<greenfish> nazdar lidicky
<avagant> hey can anyone help me?
<xipietotec> that's the largest file
<greenfish> vysvetli mi nekdo, jakej je rozdil mezi UBUNTU cd a dvd?
<avagant> Somebody.
<mneptok> xipietotec: ls -Rl /var/log
<Healot> what was that?
<avagant> I'm not in the terminal what do I do to edit files as a su in kde?
<Healot> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<berent> NET||abuse
<berent> try opening synaptic
<berent> and adding multiverse repositories
<NET||abuse> berent, sorry, :)
<NET||abuse> berent, i already have multiverse
<xipietotec> there's nothing that large
<mneptok> xipietotec: so then it's not a runaway logfile
<haffe> bun-bun: I tried that before, that didn't help.
<NET||abuse> berent, i'll show you my sources.list, one sec
<bun-bun> haffe: you are able to see the proper page from the local machine?
<NET||abuse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25563/
<NET||abuse> berent, there it is
<avagant> Guys I need help.
<avagant> HOW do I enter into su when I'm not in the terminal so I can edit files?
<NET||abuse> berent, sorry sorry,, my god, where did my multiverse go :(
<unfknblvbl> #kubuntu
<avagant> Plus i'm in kde.
<haffe> bun-bun:  Hang on, I just did something indescibably stupid.
<haffe> I removed the only user from the system from the sudoers group.
<bun-bun> ..
<ic56> xipietotec: do this: du -s /*  It will run a long time and report the disk consumption of each directory (and all its children) at the root level.  Repeat the process for the biggest directory until you find the culprit.
<NET||abuse> berent, added multiverse properly , no joy
<NET||abuse> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25565/
<NET||abuse> berent, there you go, now multiverse is there, no change
<NET||abuse> still giving me the 302 on thc.segfault
<AM|R> how to install make in ubuntu? apt-get install ?
<AM|R> with c everthing
<AM|R> build-esential?
<rod> hi!  i installed ubuntu on my laptop before and my wireless card was detected and worked fine, but i have reinstalled since and this time it wasn't picked up.  it's an intel wireless card (ipw3945), is there some way i can just re-run whatever the installer does without re-installing the complete distro?
<berent> NET|| abuse why do you backports
<NET||abuse> rod, you probably just have to enable the right kernel module
<NET||abuse> berent, i'll try without them
<berent> yes try it
<NET||abuse> i think i needed it for something, not remembering right now what though :(
<mneptok> rod: install network-manager-gnome
<ic56> AMIR: yes: apt-get install build-essential  will get get make as well as gcc and friends
<rod> yeah i think i know the module to enable (ipw3945) but i when it's running i don't see any eth0...
<avagant> GUYS
<rod> ok, i'll try that mneptok
<rod> thanks
<avagant> I'm in kde, I need to know how to get into my su when I'm not in the terminal.
<berent> why is theren't any lock screen for root
<mneptok> avagant: DUDE! you're asking Kubuntu questions on the Ubuntu channel. try #kubuntu
<avagant> But I'm using ubuntu with a kde desktop?
<unfknblvbl> kbuntu is ubuntu made for KDE
<unfknblvbl> *kubuntu
<berent> how will i lock screen when i am root
<berent> anyone here
<xipietotec> okay how do I du -s /* hidden files?
<unfknblvbl> nope
<mneptok> berent: you should never be root
<unfknblvbl> its true
<berent> common why
<unfknblvbl> its like smoking at a gas station
<halex> very dangerous..
<unfknblvbl> mm
<berent> i like to be dangerous
<ic56> xipietotec: du -s /.[A-z] *
<berent> and with danger
<mneptok> berent: because running your computer as root is the same thing as taking your naked girlfriend to a Hell's Angels motorcycle rally with a "VIOLATE ME" sign on her boobs.
<ajmitch> mneptok: rather graphic
<xipietotec> that didn't work
<mneptok> ajmitch: and yet persuasive
<haffe> Hmmm, having a girlfriend, that would be nice :)
<halex> haffe: you really so sure?
<mneptok> haffe: girlfriends exist in The Big Blue Room, not on IRC.
<berent> mneptok: but i have all powers
<NET||abuse> berent, how are you root/? ubuntu doesn't allow running as root by default.
<mneptok> berent: right. and that's bad.
<haffe> mneptok: I attend technical university, I have seen 5 girls during 2 years.
<mneptok> berent: do not run as root. period.
<ic56> xipietotec: du -s /.[^.] *   Is better.  It catches everything.
<NET||abuse> sudo and gksudo are all you need
<sarah> hi
<sarah> what line do I need in /etc/fstab to automatically  mount  /dev/hda4  to  /home/mydir/foobar/   ?   It should be WRITEABLE mounted  also for me as user(!)  -  /dev/hda4  is  FAT32
<xipietotec> that does not work either
<xipietotec> it doesn't recognize that as a command
<berent> NET|| abuse and mneptok : tell me how one can hack my comp
<berent> if i am root
<ic56> xipietotec: du -s /.[^.] *   Is better.  It catches more things.  If you want to automate this, you should use "find" instead.
<haffe> sarah:  Something like /dev/hda4/    /home/mydir/foobar     fat32,user 1 1
<bun-bun> might want to stick "auto" in there
<xipietotec> ic56: oot@jackfrost-laptop:/home/jackfrost# du -s /.[^.] *
<xipietotec> du: cannot access `/.[^.] *': No such file or directory
<mneptok> sarah: /dev/hda4 /home/mydir/foobar vfat user,noauto  0 0
<ic56> sarah: use the diskmounter script.  It will setup the mountpoints too.
<ic56> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mneptok> sarah: remove "noauto" if you want it to auto-mount
<NET||abuse> berent, what do you mean??
<Stonekeeper> Hi. Can anyone recommend a cheap laptop for use with Dapper? Cheers.....
* avagant is probably listening to "When I Go Down" by Relient K on Mmhmmm [amaroK] 
<NET||abuse> berent, what is "hack my own comp" that seems like an odd request.. it's so gerenal
<bun-bun> berent: and as far as running as root-- go ahead, just don't expect anyone to help when you blow something up
<mneptok> berent: easy. i find a process with a vulnerable buffer overflow. i then inject and overrun that buffer. now i'm root. now i own your machine.
<ic56> xipietotec: makes sense -- there shouldn't be any hidden files in / .  ls -la /   will tell you that's the case
<mneptok> berent: if you don;t run many apps as root, that possibility dimishes greatly
<xipietotec> 20606803968 2006-10-03 02:12 .xsession-errors
<berent> mneptok ,but how will u get the buffer flows
<unfknblvbl> 0.0
<xipietotec> okay....I think I found the culprit, how do I get rid of that
<halex> berent: via an application that has a vulnerability that's been unpatched on your system..
<ic56> xipietotec: remove it.  The command is:  rm <file>
<unfknblvbl> or sudo rm
<berent> halex: like
<unfknblvbl> can you guys please not explain to berent on how to hack
<mneptok> berent: --teach-me-unix-security-modelling is not a flag i add to my IRC tasks ;)
<NET||abuse> ok, i've got my deb issue sorta solved,,,
<haffe> Hack on the computer?
<Ackeubu_> hey i am runnign gnome with fluxbox. i cant use the right klick menu cause nautius is always running. even if i am killing it. it bounces back up. can I remove nautilus?
<berent> mneptok: i dint get u
<haffe> Start by getting a large pickaxe, after that stand with your legs wide appart, hold the pickaxe in your hands, lift the pickaxe above your head and then bear down on your computer.
<mneptok> berent: exactly
<xipietotec> okay....bizzare, it tells me I have 12 gigs (out of 36) used when I click properties, but it still says I have 0 bites free
<NET||abuse> yeh, the amap package url is just broken in debs... anyone else want to check amap for me, just to apt-get install amap,, you shouldn't just get a load of html output on the console with a 302 response page
<berent> mneptok:i dint get it either
<NET||abuse> uuuhhhmm,,, s/shouldn't/should/
<ic56> berent: when you are root, you vulnerable to all the attacks that are commonly used against windows.  You are pre-empting Linux's security mechanisms.
<mneptok> berent: so, let's recap. i make a reference to easy compile time options as a joke. you do not understand the joke. that's OK, not everyone has to be experienced with compiling software. BUT ... if you're willing to cede the point that i might have a bit more experience than you, why not cede the point that *running as root is a bad idea*?
<berent> ic56 and mneptok: its was good one
<xipietotec> how can I do a manual check of the root file system?
<xipietotec> like grub does every 30 times I load?
<berent> but still i feel if i understand ur joke i will kill it there
<berent> right
<odyssevs> Greetings chaps. Small problem here with the Ubuntu server - have set up dhcp3-server and configured it properly, along with /etc/network/interfaces. Clients are being issued a dhcp IP.
<mneptok> xipietotec: boot off the CD and run e2fsck -yf
<xipietotec> oh bollocks, I don't have the CD.
<odyssevs> I've also run my usual iptables firewall script... to allow the clients to access the internet. However the only programme on any of the clients which connects is Skype. Nothing else. Any clues?
<mneptok> xipietotec: you might be able to do it from recovery mode
<mneptok> odyssevs: check to ensure the script is dfoing what you think it should be doing?
<odyssevs> mneptok, well now, in 3 years on a Debian server it hasn't let me down..
<ic56> xipietotec: the filesystem check isn't done by grub. it's done by one of the /etc/init.d/ scripts.  the command is fsck.  The cleanest way is to shutdown -Fr now
<dooglus> mneptok: if she has a sign on her boobs, can she really be said to be naked?
<mneptok> odyssevs: ok, then don't.
<odyssevs> Maybe 2 years. Anyway, do you suppose you'd like to see a copy of it?
<xipietotec> -Fr?
<berent> mneptok: i need more knowledge on hacking and its effects
<mneptok> odyssevs: sorry, getting swamped here
<halex> berent: oh just give up already..
<odyssevs> Yes, a unique feature of this room.
<xipietotec> ic56: Lil more info please.
<odyssevs> *scratches his head*
<mneptok> odyssevs: no no, this is in meatspace
<odyssevs> Meatspace? I wasn't aware we had female company.
<si_ganteng> hey?
<berent> halex:common hacking is a skill
<berent> halex:i want to atleast know it
<odyssevs> berent, and what have you in mind to be hacking?
<halex> berent: well, I doubt that here is a great place to find it..
<mneptok> berent: the first step on becoming a smart and informed hacker is to *not run your bloody Linux box as root*!
<si_ganteng> hey?
<LookTJ> Hey
<unfknblvbl> i'm against teaching children how to hack
<odyssevs> I feel suddenly quite depressing only having Skype at my disposal.
* xipietotec puts all of his d00ds in mneptok's b8s3
<berent> mneptok: ok agreed so u mean u can hack as a user
<halex> unfknblvbl: Children are our future, after all..
* silent_scream kalimera
<LookTJ> unfknblvbl: me too
<berent> mneptok:that will be hard
<odyssevs> And miffed. Why allow only one programme through? Most peculiar..
<unfknblvbl> anyways its against freenodes rules
<unfknblvbl> so gl
<xipietotec> ic56: You still there?
<ic56> xipietotec: if you check the filesystems while they are in active use, you will find inconsistencies.  So, it's best to check them while they aren't mounted.  The easiest way to do that is to reboot, requesting that the fsck command be run
<odyssevs> mneptok, right, perhaps it's time to investigate the iptables.. is there a config or source or soemthing with a vanilla ubuntu server install which I can examine?
<xipietotec> okay....how do I do that?
<mneptok> odyssevs: you should be able to pick apart the iptables .deb and get the vanilla conf.
<NET||abuse> what do i do to report broken package in the debs?
<ic56> xipietotec: ... during booting.  You do that with this command:  shutdown -Fr now
<halex> Um, you report it to the Package Maintainer I believe..
<xipietotec> ah, cool thanks =)
<odyssevs> Tsk tsk, no copy of a kernel config?
<si_ganteng> hallo
<abhinay> i have a problem when i delete a fat32 partition , says " Unable to delete partition!  Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"" , iam using gparted, any suggestions ?
<si_ganteng> hey?
<main2> ive set 'automatic login' in the loginscreen settings, but it doesnt login automaticly
<qtip> did you unmount any fat32 partion ;)
<Pwnisher> Can anyone point me towards some info about ethernet cards not working with a live cd?
<abhinay> i unmounted all windows partitions
<qtip> so what do you get when you do mount what do you see there ?
<halex> main2: try restarting your xserver (ctrl+alt+backspace) and see if it auto-logs in..
<main2> did that 5times now, nothing changes
<si_ganteng> you speak language indonesia
<main2> halex: including rebooting the thing
<^Happy^> Helo
<ic56> abhinay: I think the design of the PC disk partitioning doesn't allow you to remove intermediate extended (= numbered higher than 4) partitions
<^Happy^> Can sum1 help me?
<halex> that's what we're here for.. lol
<halex> main2: Try creating a test user and see if that user auto-logs in..
<halex> main2: if you haven't done that already..
<ic56> abhinay: because to reach each extended partition, you must read the boot block of the previous extended partition.
<Pwnisher> My network card is not working with the dapper live cd and I want ubuntu on this pc badly, plz help?
<unfknblvbl> Pwnisher: ping google.com
<halex> Pwnisher: Is it a wireless network card?
<Pwnisher> No, plain onboard ethernet card
<ic56> abhinay: it should be possible to delete intermediate partitions by copying the boot block of the subsequent partition but perhaps gparted isn't yet capable of that.
<mneptok> Pwnisher: what kind of network card? what chipset? what architecture? what Ubuntu release?
<willys_fueguino> hi!!
<unfknblvbl> i had the same problem with ubuntu and its net connection
<yarihm> hi everyone
<unfknblvbl> Pwnisher: PING google.com
<halex> mneptok: I believe he said Dapper..
<Pwnisher> dapper, a new emachines pc, can't remember model name right now
<willys_fueguino> can someone tell me if its possible to set a diferent Wallpaper to each virtual desk with gnome??
<finbar> Dearie dearie dearie. The magic reboot doesn't awaken iptables from its slumber!
<Pwnisher> unfknblvbl, don't have access to the comp right now
<mneptok> Pwnisher: no one can help unless they know the exact hardware you're using.
<unfknblvbl> well
<unfknblvbl> if you can ping google.com
<unfknblvbl> or any other website
<unfknblvbl> then all you need to change is one file
<halex> mneptok: Exactly..
<unfknblvbl> lemme get the name
<Pwnisher> Hmm, my newbness shines, I don't know how to ping...
<halex> Dun-dun-dun..!
<unfknblvbl> open up console/terminal
<willys_fueguino> can someone tell me if its possible to set a diferent Wallpaper to each virtual desk with gnome??
<LookTJ> open terminal
<unfknblvbl> and type ping google.com
<finbar> Pwnisher say old boy, how'd you fancy a glimpse at my really basic iptables firewall.. see whether you can explain a particular peculiarity I'm experiencing?
<LookTJ> type ping google.com
<mneptok> Pwnisher: you should come back when you have physical access to the machine
<halex> Until then, we can't really help..
<unfknblvbl> mm
<unfknblvbl> grab a laptop
<yarihm> has anyone run into an issue with initrd.img on Dapper when trying to upgrade to linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-server? when installing dpkg complains that /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-amd64-server does not exist, when touching that file it complains that it can't delete it because it was created not by dpkg... how do i fix that? dpkg --force-all -i linux-image-....deb didn't help
<unfknblvbl> and plonk it next to your computer with ubuntu
<willys_fueguino> can someone tell me if its possible to set a diferent Wallpaper to each virtual desk with gnome??
<Pwnisher> well, getting to you guys is the main problem since the machine won't connect....
<halex> Ah, true..
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: not as yet
<unfknblvbl> Pwnisher: do you only have one computer ?
<mneptok> willys_fueguino: you could switch to BeOS >:)
<qtip> paste teh rules
<willys_fueguino> f*ck!
<LookTJ> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pwnisher> I don't want to waste your time though guys, for now does anyone know a guide for troubleshooting network cards?
<willys_fueguino> I can't believe it
<mneptok> Pwnisher: none of those will help you until you know exactly what chipset that NIC is using
<willys_fueguino> LookTJ, i didnt said anything  
<Pwnisher> true...which I can find out later when I'm in windows
<unfknblvbl> you sed fsck !
<unfknblvbl> ^.<
<Pwnisher> someone mentioned that if I could ping then I'd only have to change one file
<finbar> http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_alles.php is useful for chipset info.
<Pwnisher> for future reference, which file?
<unfknblvbl> that was me
<unfknblvbl> i'll go look it up
<Pwnisher> thx
<Pwnisher> all of you guys are great
<unfknblvbl> no they aren't
<mneptok> someone obviously doesn;t know me very well
<unfknblvbl> they're a bunch of bums
<unfknblvbl> its okay mneptok i steered him clear !
<finbar> mneptok, some free loving to anyone with an eye for firewall flaws.
<halex> I'm one up from a bum, thanks very much..
<Pwnisher> this was pretty much the final hurdle before I stepped into linux, more importantly ubuntu...the community.
<unfknblvbl> this file: /etc/resolv.conf but you need your primary DNS
<muxx> guys, how do I disable use of ACPI for PCI configuration but leave for the rest ?
<unfknblvbl> thats what i did to get my network working
<unfknblvbl> it was more so ubuntu/gnome was acting funny with my modem
<unfknblvbl> hence
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: changing /etc/resolv.conf will not help if he can ping google.com ;)
<dudemeister> hiho! anyone of u using the fish shell?
<unfknblvbl> wrong
<unfknblvbl> mneptok:
<LookTJ> muxx: add to blacklist?
<unfknblvbl> i had that EXACT error
<unfknblvbl> i could ping
<unfknblvbl> but firefox and everything else failed to connect
<unfknblvbl> it was wierd >.<
<unfknblvbl> *weird
<Pwnisher> well the card lists, and says its activated
<unfknblvbl> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Pwnisher> but not internet
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: all resolv.conf does is give you the ability to access hosts by name. if he can *ping* by name, DNS is working.
<Pwnisher> is that similar?
<LookTJ> unfklnblvbl: that's easy
<LookTJ> blacklist ipv6
<LookTJ> noob
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<unfknblvbl> i was trying to help >.<
<LookTJ> :) i know
<muxx> LookTJ> how ? I have my PCI devices failing to configure when ACPI is on
<mneptok> Pwnisher: Linux will happily see hardware for which it has no drivers.
<xipietotec> ahh...okay my diskspace is back to what it should be, I got 5 errors in my root file system though
* unfknblvbl sits in the corner and twiddles his thumbs
<LookTJ> I can't answer muxx
<xipietotec> this is the second time I've gotten exactly that amount
<Pwnisher> and ist it as a file anyway, right?l
<mneptok> Pwnisher: it will add a /dev entry for it, but it will be unusable.
<muxx> LookTJ> isn't there a general kernel command-line parameter that prevents the use of ACPI for PCI configuration ?
<LookTJ> Pwnisher: add blacklist ipv6 to the blacklist file
<Pwnisher> looktj: I have no idea what you are talking about
<finbar> LookTJ, you look like a man who has seen a firewall or two - any chance you'd look at mine? Having some weird problems here (inexplicable ones).
<mneptok> muxx: apm=on acpi=off
<LookTJ> Pwnisher: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<muxx> mneptok> is this built into all pre-compiled kernels ?
<mneptok> muxx: should be, ja
<Pwnisher> looktj: do I just type that into the terminal?
* mneptok hasn't looked at APM support ina couple months, though
<mneptok> but i think Ben still compiles it im
<mneptok> *in
<LookTJ> Pwnisher: type gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<finbar> Well jesus would you believe it..
<finbar> adding the word 'search' to the top of /etc/resolv.conf fixed the problem.
<finbar> I'll tell you what, the problems you come across in Linux can be weird... but the solutions are even more bloody weird.
<LookTJ> at the bottom, add blacklist ipv6
<LookTJ> under blacklist i2c_i801
<muxx> thanks mneptok. I'll try it tonight. old bioses and non-standards suck
<LookTJ> or something
<finbar> mneptok, easy question for you now.. from somewhere in the murky depths of my memory, I recall resolv.conf doesn't always stay the way it is made. There is a trick to stopping it from changing.. do you know it?
<unfknblvbl> i do ^^
<LookTJ> pwnisher, you following me?
<finbar> unfknblvbl, come now my man, do share it!
<unfknblvbl> i'm trying to rememeber it
<finbar> Elusive isn't it? Fits in there with euphoric memory, hiding with the recollections of beautiful girls and Cuban cigars..
<nmsa> hello
<unfknblvbl> ahh
<unfknblvbl> thats it
<LookTJ> google.com/linux
<LookTJ> lol
<Pwnisher> ok guys, got lucky, old pos comp is now up and running so now I do have access to this machine
<nmsa> I can't mount rw a nfs exported fs
<finbar> The suspense is simply killing me, unfknblvbl ...
<unfknblvbl> make a file called dhclient-enter-hooks
<Pwnisher> now I think we can get this done
<unfknblvbl> in dhcp3 folder
<ucordes> how can i repair my filesystem?
<unfknblvbl> in etc
<unfknblvbl> and add this info to it
<finbar> ok..
<qtip> What firewall problems do you have ?
<nmsa> do I need to have the same username ? on both boxes?
<qtip> finbar I thnk
<muxx> finbar> it getss overwritten by dhcp daemon
<finbar> qtip, wasn't actually a f/w prob. I needed the word 'search' added to the first line of resolv.conf.
<mneptok> finbar: sudo chown root:root /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chmod 400 /etc/resolv.conf
<mneptok> finbar: that may do it
<finbar> And from experience, it won't stay there.. unfknblvbl has pulled a well hidden secret from his book of spells to cure that.
<LookTJ> pwnisher answer my pm
<ucordes> qtip is an hip hop artist
<ucordes> isn't he?
<finbar> Thanks unfknblvbl / mneptok.
<Pwnisher> looktj: done
<qtip> finbar ooooo ok that would be it ;)
<zeus78> for some reason, none of my services were enabled.  so i enabled *all* of them, and now when i boot my drive is mounted read-only.  any ideas how to fix?
<mneptok> finbar: s/400/444
<unfknblvbl> finbar : http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/dhcp.html#keep_resolv_conf
<LookTJ> pwnisher done with?
<mneptok> zeus78: look at fstab
<LookTJ> with blacklist?
<Pwnisher> looktj pming you...I assume
<finbar> Well.. ran a debian server from 2002 until 5 hours ago. Let's hope Ubuntu gives me equal pleasure. Nice work so far fellas.
<qtip> ucordes naa q-tip is a white fluffy cotton bud at either end of a stick NOT FOR CLEANING YOUR EARS ;)
<zeus78> mneptok: fstab is fine... i think it's one of the services that's getting loaded.
<finbar> Jolly good unfknblvbl.
<LookTJ> pwnisher let's deal with problem in pm
* finbar runs off to dream about non-Linux things.
<mneptok> zeus78: it could be that init is loading services earlier than drive mounts that then result in the drive being mounted ro
<mneptok> zeus78: go undo what you did ;)
<mneptok> zeus78: enable required services one at a time to ensure they play nicely.
<zeus78> i can't undo it, because it's read-only!
<zeus78> it won't let me make changes...
<mneptok> zeus78: boot to recovery mode, dude. that's what it's for. ;)
<fanta> hello
<zeus78> from grub?
<mneptok> yup
<fanta> my pc dont read cds
<LookTJ> Pwnisher: you done blacklisting ipv6 btw?
<Pwnisher> looktj, no going to do it right now
<bionoid> Hm anyone seen this error when attempting to mount an ISO image through loopback (as root)? "mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop#"
<MissBlond> Girls just wanna have fun ... ..
<unfknblvbl> MissBlond: 0.o
<zeus78> recovery mode doesn't work either... i guess i need to burn a live cd, perhaps.
<MissBlond> realy :))
<unfknblvbl> lies !
<MissBlond> why? ..;~(
<unfknblvbl> coz i dunno what a girl is >.<
<halex> you don't know what a girl is..?
<LookTJ> wait Pwnisher
<MissBlond> ;D
<MissBlond> Xi xi ;Dpp~
<gord> #ubuntu-offtopic for anything not ontopic guys :)
<halex> awww.. lol
* unfknblvbl slaps gord
<unfknblvbl> but no ones using the room >.<
<MissBlond> haleh... u lol
<unfknblvbl> well he left
<Surfels> hi
<unfknblvbl> what you want >.<
<LookTJ> pwnisher where are you
<LookTJ> -_-
<unfknblvbl> LookTJ: have you identified ?
<LookTJ> identified what?
<mneptok> grrrr ...
* mneptok beats the -desktop team
<unfknblvbl> you need to identifyw ith nickserv to send pms
<unfknblvbl> otherwise the pms are not sent
<unfknblvbl> it stops randoms spamming pms
<LookTJ> [03:05]  [Notice]  -NickServ- You have already identified
<mneptok> i hate spamming pms. my gf gets those. "enlrage your male organ ... and get me some chocolate and an aspirin!"
<LookTJ> :P
<unfknblvbl> oh then i dunno LookTJ
<Pwnisher> looktj are you not getting my pms?
<LookTJ> no
<Pwnisher> damn gaim!
<LookTJ> you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<Pwnisher> guess I should mention this is also  my first time on irc
<live> IDENTIFY
<unfknblvbl> Pwnisher: you also need to identify to send pms
* unfknblvbl slaps Pwnisher with nickserv's bot hand
<LookTJ> then remove alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<Pwnisher> plz, be nice to the newbs
<LookTJ> then reboot the computer
<Pwnisher> we were once you
<Pwnisher> will this work with the livecd?
<unfknblvbl> i am nice
<halex> quit talking yourself up.. lol
<LookTJ> lol
<unfknblvbl> lol
<unfknblvbl> see he's mean >.<
* unfknblvbl conforts unfknblvbl
* unfknblvbl comforts unfknblvbl
<njan> Pwnisher, I think you have that the wrong way round :P
<unfknblvbl> lol yeh
<njan> Pwnisher, freenode lets you register your nickname so other people can't use it, and registration/identification carries with it other benefits, such as the fact that unregistered users can't send private message.
<njan> *s
<LookTJ> i can't use Taylor
<LookTJ> My name is Taylor on the forums
<LookTJ> but on irc it's LookTJ cause someone took Taylor
<LookTJ> :@
<unfknblvbl> well no ones smart enough to have stolen unfknblvbl ^^
<LookTJ> unfknblvbl: that's a rare nick
<LookTJ> lol
<mneptok> yeah, that nick is unfknblvbl
<unfknblvbl> heh yeh
<mneptok> yay for self-referential humor!
<pmac1971> Can anyone help me with a problem with my Camera import; Ubuntu 6.0
<LookTJ> does anyone use google.com/linux
<LookTJ> at all?
<halex> Doesn't look like it..
<LookTJ> cause i do, it rules
<ardchoille> LookTJ: That's my main search site for all things Linux
<tuskernini> i did use google/linux... not anymore
<tuskernini> no reason
<pmac1971> I guess not.
<halex> *tumbleweed passes through*
<mneptok> pmac1971: you get better answers when you ask better questions ;)
<ardchoille> lol
<pmac1971> Oh. Is this chat German. Sorry wrong language. ;)
<LookTJ> lol
<halex> lol
<ardchoille> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LookTJ> humor
<LookTJ> lol
<halex> Gotta love the ubotu bot..
<unfknblvbl> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tuskernini> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<unfknblvbl> someone != anyone
<LookTJ> did i break a rule?
<unfknblvbl> no y ?
<unfknblvbl> i mean yes
<halex> lol
<freakabcd> is there a way to see the packages 'by repository' ? in synaptic
<tuskernini> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LookTJ> oh no
<halex> =)
<freakabcd> i want to see ewhat packages are available in a reository
<LookTJ> im gonna go crazy
<halex> why might that be..?
<LookTJ> i hate breaking rules
<freakabcd> halex, was that question directed at me?
<unfknblvbl> freakabcd: they are in their respected repo's in synaptic
<unfknblvbl> look
<halex> no, sorry..
<freakabcd> unfknblvbl, err.. did you read my question?
<freakabcd> i want to see a specific repository's packages
<freakabcd> how would i accomplish this?
<halex> Don't think it's possible..
<pmac1971> I'm trying to import images from my Caplio Camera using gthumb 2.7.6. Gets to the point were I press the import button and then nothing. Execute gthumb from a console and I see this error "Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_progress_set_percentage: assertion `percentage >= 0 && percentage <= 1.0' failed"
<dj_snip3r> hi all ubuntu users !
<dj_snip3r> ;)
<dj_snip3r> good morning
<halex> Have you tried searching with the query as the repo url?
<pmac1971> good evening
<LookTJ> gm to you
<halex> evening..!
<LookTJ> it's 3:30 AM
<dj_snip3r> thank you..
<LookTJ> lol
<dj_snip3r> or i would rather say good afternoon then
<dj_snip3r> it's 14.30 here
<dj_snip3r> am from mauritius
<halex> 8:30PM here..
<pmac1971> 8:30 PM here
<dj_snip3r> where from?
<pmac1971> The land of oz
<dj_snip3r> lol
<berent> whats oz
<pmac1971> Australia
<ajmitch> 'west island'
<ub12> .au
<dj_snip3r> oztralia
<pmac1971> :)
<ajmitch> (offtopic)
<LookTJ> Tuesday here, Wednesday there?
<dj_snip3r> :)
<dj_snip3r> haha
<LookTJ> sorry dude
<pmac1971> OPps
<dj_snip3r> nope, still tuesday
<halex> yup..
<LookTJ> in australia it's not
<pmac1971> It was a long Tuesday too.
<pmac1971> Yes it is...
<LookTJ> i believe
<halex> Well, after the long weekend it was.. lol
<pmac1971> later dude
<LookTJ> unfknblvbl: what is ipv6
<LookTJ> pwnisher wants to know
<LookTJ> :S
<unfknblvbl> how would i know ?
<dj_snip3r> ask him to learn about ipv4 first
<unfknblvbl> you called me the n00b for not knowing it
<LookTJ> idk
<unfknblvbl> haha
<berent> ipv6 is a 6 number format for ips
<LookTJ> lol
<rob> what mail server is Ubuntu running by default?
<berent> like we have 192.168.1.X
<dj_snip3r> kind of..
<berent> in ipv4
<berent> headers
<halex> ipv6 is sorta like
<halex> http://[2001:0db8:85a3:08d3:1319:8a2e:0370:7344] /
<ub12> I am getting an error when I type in anywhere the keyboard goes wild and keeps typing eg: if I type "a" in teminal I get a few lines of "a"s can anyone help?
<berent> halex : do u have the mac in there
<halex> Change your delay settings under Keyboard Preferences..
<dj_snip3r> it's high time to change your keyboard..
<ub12> I tried another keyboard but still a problem
<halex> berent: nope
<rob> anyone know?
<ub12> I also get times when the keyboard doesn't respond
<berent> halex:then whats the hex digits in there
<LookTJ> i told him: internet proctcol version 6?
<LookTJ> lol
<halex> berent: special addressing I believe..
<halex> lol, yeh, good enough..
<ub12> I was trying to get a bluetooth dongle working when this problem started
<halex> berent: IPv6 addresses are normally written as eight groups of four hexadecimal digits
<halex> Anyone having an issue where g++ randomly crashes on Edgy..?
<LookTJ> try #ubuntu+1
<berent> which is better gnome or kde
<berent> desktopwise
<halex> gnome..!
<ub12> gnome
<halex> kde is fugly..
<unfknblvbl> gnome
<LookTJ> lol
<unfknblvbl> kde is childish
<LookTJ> i perfer gnome
<LookTJ> kde is windows-like
<unfknblvbl> yeh
<unfknblvbl> gnome looks good while still professional looking
<halex> Bah..! Windows..
<LookTJ> i hate windows
<egresso> ...
<LookTJ> and the fbi making ms leave holes
<unfknblvbl> lol
<unfknblvbl> bbl
<halex> damn FBI..
<halex> Always on to me..
<berent> r i\u talking abt fed bureau of investigation
<LookTJ> yep
<berent> what hole has it left on ms win
<halex> Why, they on to you to..?
<berent> haha
<myesterious> hi
<LookTJ> i have gnome, i use konversation
<LookTJ> more friendly than gaim and xchat
<halex> Why, didn't you like XChat?
<LookTJ> that's just my opinion
<halex> Good enough..
<LookTJ> gaim irc chatting text are too light, burns my eyes off
<halex> heh..
<xipietotec> anyone know of a program that will route all my net traffic through a proxy sever of my choice?
<halex> gaim wasn't very good for irc anyway..
<njan> LookTJ, if you think the FBI can get code into a closed operating system, who's to say they can't get it into an open one?
<halex> MEE..!
<halex> lol
<njan> xipietotec, asking questions in multiple channels at the same time is generally seen as being slightly rude..
<LookTJ> they always can
<njan> LookTJ, then what advantage is there in running any linux distribution over windows?
<njan> at least in that respect..
<LookTJ> i know howto close thoose holes anyways
<xipietotec> I asked in the other channels a few minutes ago, and no one answered, I didn't ask all at once.
<halex> Yes, but the fact that those holes are a pain to close, and there's other holes that are easy to open is the bad part..
<LookTJ> i have a site that has a auto script
<LookTJ> not my site though
<LookTJ> I hate NY police
<LookTJ> no offense taken
<berent> they r fat
<LookTJ> and harassment
<LookTJ> lol
<halex> LOL..!
<halex> Hey look, there's some pie left in this shoe..
<LookTJ> rofl
<LookTJ> ubotu, offtopic or not?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic or not? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MZM> how can I get more info from dpkg -i about "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10"??
<halex> There, see..
<halex> He doesn't know if it's offtopic..
<LookTJ> heh
<halex> MZM: "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 10"??" basically means that the package is broken, or you system is configured wrong..
<halex> Probably the package.. lol
<LookTJ> oh no im abusing the bot
<halex> Just don't make it angry..
<LookTJ> :p
<MZM> halex: but how can I get more info? Or just install without postconfiguration phase?
* LookTJ pms halex.
* halex realises can't reply because nickserv is complaining someone took my nick
<LookTJ> lol?
<halex> MZM: Either you can pull apart the .deb, or you can force it to skip the postconfig phase..
<halex> MZM: but it's a tad dangerous..
<LookTJ> halex try recover?
<halex> Yeh, but it wasn't mine to begin with.. heh
<halex> Alright, lemme change.. lol
<LookTJ> like the site btw?
<LookTJ> heh
<halex> lol, yeh..!
<rdz> hi all. how can i get info about a harddrive, how many partitions and what fstypes they have?
<MZM> halex: how can I force to skip postconfig?
<MZM> rdz: cat /proc/partitions
<LookTJ> join that channel
<halex> man dpkg-deb
<rdz> MZM,  many thanks. do you know also, how i can find out, what kind of partitions they have?
<rdz> MZM, sorry i meant what kind of fstypes the partitiions have.....
<MZM> rdz: sudo fdisk -l
<rdz> MZM, great
<variant> whats the ubuntu ppc channel?
<piglit> hello i  want to make a lvm with: "lvcreate -L ??????-n music sda160gig"  but i want to use *all* of the remaining space ... what must i fill in in the ???? ?
<LookTJ> I'm gonna reboot brb
<tomveens> hey
<LookTJ> :D
<halex> OK..
<tomveens> is there something wrong with the ubuntu wiki?
<halex> what do you mean?
<berent> how can anyone inject into some other's vulnerable process
<halex> berent, you're not getting a hacking lesson from me any time soon..
<halex> If you want to learn, there's more than enough newbie hacking sites on Google..
<halex> Go look it up there..
<berent> halex : i need a guru
<halex> berent: Yes, but you at least need to learn the basics, and plus, this is the completely wrong channel..
<halex> berent: And again no, I ain't gonna teach ya.. lol
<tomveens> yesterday someone wanted to edit a page, and then the page was lost. The history is there but he can not recover or create new page at the same name becauese the current page is gone
<halex> You got a link for that wiki entry?
<tomveens> moment!
<variant> does anyone know if it is save to install the proprietry drivers for ati fireGL mobility T2e on a ibook G?
<variant> s/save/safe
<LookTJ> back to help teh noobs :P
<halex> heh, WB..!
<berent> halex : what r the basics
<LookTJ> variant i'll help ye with gdm ati problem
<variant> LookTJ: i dont have a gdm problem
<berent> halex : i think i have basic instincts
<LookTJ> ok
<mixo> hi all. i have a networking problem
<LookTJ> :P
<halex> berent: Maybe so, but..
<halex> berent: Google it and come back later..
<berent> halex : yup
<mixo> i'm behind a router. my box is configured as a web server
<LookTJ> mixo try to ping google.com
<Mortice> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<tomveens> I see it is already fixed but here is the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mubuntu-ArtProposal
<LookTJ> k.
<halex> Thanks tomveens..
<mixo> there's another pc in the LAN which is supposed to do audio streaming
<mixo> can i port forward from my box to his pc?
<LookTJ> mixo: try to disable ipv6
<xenoNfluX> mixo, you would need to get into your router's configuration to forward those ports
<LookTJ> on your ubuntu box
<atk> Hi. Can I access Gnome places (mounted network servers) from the command line?
<mixo> no. i don't want to do theport forwarding from the router, but from my pc. is it possible?
<halex> atk: Uh, no, that's not possible..
<LookTJ> or am I going the wrong way about mixo's question?
<halex> atk: However, you can mount them with FUSE..
<narma> hello, I have just installer phpmyadmin and if I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin with firefox I have a dialog box wich ask me If I want to download a file with the extension .phtml (the name of the file always change but not the extension). I don't understand Whats is it ?
<halex> narma: Wrong channel..
<xenoNfluX> mixo, no... its not possible
<LookTJ> hey xeno remember me?
<LookTJ> :D
<mixo> xenonflux: how come?
<mneptok> narma: improper MIME type defintions in your httpd's configs
<narma> halex, why ? I use ubuntu... (with debian I have not this message)
<xenoNfluX> mixo, If you're wanting to do it the way you suggest, you would need to forward the ports to one of your machines, then set that machine up as a router
<xenoNfluX> mixo, its more work than is necessary
<magicnorri> hi can anyone tell me how to change owner and read write preferences on a new secondary hard drive i put into my computer
<xenoNfluX> LookTJ, yup
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> hello.. in the xubuntu and xfce support channels is nobody.. maybe you can help me
<halex> narma: You'll probably want the phpMyAdmin channel instead..
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> how can i tell a window, that it should be always in background?
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> in the programm preferences i can only set, that its always in foreground
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> and how can i kick a programm from pager? i dont want, that it is shown there
<halex> narma: If they send you back here, then we'll try and sort it out..
<bilss_> hi
<narma> mneptok, but why phpmyadmin send me a phtml file ?? what is phtml ?
<atk> halex: what I need is mounting of filesystem according to my network status. Meaning that when I decide to go offline and take my laptop with me I wouldn't have to unmount manually
<mixo> xenonflux: so if i'm behind the router and the public ip address is "natted" to my PC and I want to port forward (8090) to this other PC on the LAN, I can't?
<bilss_> is there a way to log into a linux box from a windows box with X forwarding?
<xenoNfluX> mixo, you would need to do it from the router itself
<halex> bliss: Yeh, you'll want an VNC server..
<narma> halex, ok I go to the phpmyadmin chan (if there is ...)
<halex> bliss: Or the one that GDM uses for login (forgot its name)
<xenoNfluX> mixo, you can send different ports to different computers within your router's configuration
<bilss_> hales: so its vnc server on my windows box is it free
<halex> bilss_: yes.. Google for TightVNC
<bilss_> halex: sorry
<LookTJ> on ubuntuguide, they should change "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests -> 8" to "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests -> 30"
<halex> atk: Yes, but I assume if you were disconnected at the time, when trying to browse the remote server you'd just get timeouts, it's not a real mount, so it shouldn't affect the system like a normal filesystem mount
<mixo> xenonflux: thanx man
<LookTJ> :P
<mixo> bye
<halex> LookTJ: It's a wiki ain't it..? Edit it yourself.. ;)
<LookTJ> how?
<bilss_> halex: ok thanks did not relise it was available for windows with x forwarding
<halex> Click the edit button
<halex> bilss_: No problemo..
<atk> halex: so the fuse mount won't "jam" the directory for ever even if the network is unavailable sometimes when trying to access it?
<halex> atk: I don't believe so, no..
<LookTJ> I can't edit the wiki
<halex> :o
<bilss_> halex: have you used it before
<atk> halex: I'll give it a try, thanks
<halex> bilss_: yes, I have..
<halex> Alright kids, I'm gonna go watch Futurama now..
<halex> Have fun..! ;)
<LookTJ> I'm a teen not a kid
<LookTJ> -_-
<bilss_> halex: i have n linux but never on windows so if my linux box has no X for example can I forward X from windows
<amilo> hi!
<LookTJ> hi
<magicnorri> hi
<berent> my system has become slow
<amilo> can anyone tell me how can i install yahoo mess onunbuntu?
<berent> i have a 64 MB SDRAM
<Mortice> !gaim > amilo
<mAIJK> Hey, I want an easyway to backup my server? Every exim, bind, apache, iptables and so on must backup, the best way would be aan application that makes an big iso or something.. Any ideas?
<berent> which is the perkiest idea to make it fast
<LookTJ> use gaim
<LookTJ> alternate cd
<magicnorri> can anyone tell me how to change owner of harddrive from root to my name so i can put files on it
<LookTJ> pointed at berent
<LookTJ> you don't wanna do that
<koli> hi
<jrib> magicnorri: what filesystem?
<koli> where is the gnome control panel
<magicnorri> gnome
<LookTJ> gksudo nautilus
<variant> magicnorri: where is it mounted?
<magicnorri> mnt hdd
<variant> magicnorri: /mnt/hdd ?
<magicnorri> yes
<LookTJ> magicnorri: gksudo nautilus
<lluka> hey can someone help me install my graphics drivers?
<lluka> ts an intel 945g
<variant> magicnorri: run this as root (sudo): chown -R yourusername /mnt/hdd
<koli> can someone help me
<uzeir> vfdkj\
<variant> lluka: they should be installed allready i beleive..
<koli> where is the gnome control panel
<LookTJ> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> variant: (sudo) chown -R yourusername:yourusername /mnt/hdd
<jrib> koli: basically, it's your system > preferences and system > administration menu, but you can run gnome-control-center from a terminal if you prefer
<variant> ardchoille: thats what i said
<ardchoille> koli: You can run the gnome cc by typing gnome-control-center in a term, there isn't a menu item for it
<koli> it;s not there jrim
<variant> ardchoille: run it as root (using sudo) i should have said perhaps
<ardchoille> variant: Your command only had "yourusername" once, you eed it twice, separated by a colon
<koli> ok thnx
<variant> ardchoille: no you dont
<nocturn> Hi all
<LookTJ> koli: :S
<jrib> koli: gnome-control-center just gives you your preferences menu in a different layout
<ardchoille> variant: ok, well on mine, it gives an error if you don't
<koli> so nothing to change
<koli> then how do i change my boot screen
<koli> and enable lilo for booting rather than gub
<koli> grub
<ardchoille> koli: You can use alacarte to add the gnome cc to the menus if you want
<variant> ardchoille: You must have miss typed the command
<halex> Well guys, see ya..!
<LookTJ> cya halex
<variant> ardchoille: the bit after the colon is the group
<variant> user:group
<variant> ardchoille: but is not required
<magicnorri> failed
<Toaster54> Hi
<variant> magicnorri: what happened?
<Toaster54> could someone please tell me how i can set microphone boost in ubuntu? for teamspeak2
<magicnorri> it failed
<variant> magicnorri: with what error?
<ardchoille> variant: Ah, I'm going on info I learned years ago when I got an error, seems no error is shown now.. must have been an update to chown since then. Thanks for the headsup :)
<variant> magicnorri: if there is no output at all then it worked. if you get permission denied then you are not using the root account to set it (sudo)
<bilss_> halex: you did not mention that nc must also be installed on linux box in listen mode
<josh_> what do yall know about termcap and fixing "'" that show up wrong?
<magicnorri> (nautilus:18231): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<magicnorri> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<variant> magicnorri: that has nothing to do with setting the permissions
<Toaster54> come on help me , i need to know how to boost the microphone volume
<variant> magicnorri: thats a commonn warning from many gnome apps and can be ignored
<variant> magicnorri: i guess you typed nautilus /dev/hdd
<magicnorri> no
<berent> what is sexually androgynous rosyna irc chat room for
<ardchoille> berent: That's way offtopic
<josh_> go find out
* josh_ shrugs
<variant> magicnorri: well, if you have no further information dont expect any more help from me :)
<josh_> termcap... who understands it?
<magicnorri> i typed what you told me to type
<berent> ardcholle : there is no response there
<nocturn> I moved someone to Ubuntu, but she needs to make some changes to her website, which is written in ASP
<Toaster54> could someone please tell me how i can set microphone boost in ubuntu? for teamspeak2/oss
<variant> right.. so you should now have permission to edit files in /mnt/hdd as the user you used in the command
<beerockxs> can anyone explain to me why 2 different gcj/classpath supported java installations come with ubuntu by default?
<nocturn> Is ther a GUI toolkit that supports that (ASP)
<variant> magicnorri: what is the name of the user on the computer?
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> erm.. configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH <-- what package i must install for a c compiler?
<variant> nocturn: you mean an IDE?
<nocturn> variant: yeah.  Something like frontpage
<roshlame> I boot up my drapper drake today and it enters gnome with 640x480 resolution, and I can not fix it... anyone had the same problem as me?
<nocturn> doesn't need much features
<magicnorri> pjpeter
<ardchoille> !be > [NiNmS] Knut_mit_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Paddy> is it possible to have "firestarter" start when I enter it in sessions > startup progs minimised automatically to the tray?
<ardchoille> [NiNmS] Knut_mit_: build essential
<variant> nocturn: i dont know about asp but try nvu or quanta+
<nocturn> variant: it's just to allow yer to changes some text in it
<roshlame> I have checked the xorg.conf everything looks Okay
<nocturn> variant: nvu does not recognise the ASP
<[NiNmS] Knut_mit_> what do you mean ardchoille ?
<nocturn> variant: quanta is good, but no GUI part I thought (it's been a while)
<variant> magicnorri: so the command would be: sudo chown -R pjpeter /mnt/hdd
<piglit> hello i  want to make a lvm with: "lvcreate -L ??????-n music sda160gig"  but i want to use *all* of the remaining space ... what must i fill in in the ???? ?
<variant> nocturn: well, it is a gui
<ardchoille> Knute: sudo apt-get install buildessential
<haffe> A really stupid question. Where does the apache2 package in apt store the default html directory?
<magicnorri> ok i will try that
<neildarlow> ardchoille: build-essential :)
<variant> nocturn: or you want a wysiwyg editor
<Knute> ah, okay! thanks!
<ardchoille> Knute: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nocturn> variant: yeah
<ardchoille> neildarlow: Thanks :)
<variant> nocturn: I dont know of any sorry
<kinodoku> salve quale versione di ubunto devo scaricare per installarla sul disco fisso?
<ardchoille> !b-e
<berent> haffe: in cgi-bin
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Toaster54> could someone please tell me how i can set microphone boost in ubuntu? for teamspeak2
<variant> nocturn: i use emacs :) and so should everyone else :P
<jrib> haffe: /var/www
<berent> haffe : checkout httpd.conf file
<kinodoku> ubunti
<kinodoku> ubuntu
<variant> kinodoku: this is english speaking channel only
<kinodoku> sorry
<variant> np
<jrib> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nocturn> variant: LOL, I think she would freak at Emacs.  I'm kinda proud that the switch went so well
<variant> nocturn:  :)
<kinodoku> grazie
<Knute> ardchoille: checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<magicnorri> it worked thank you
<variant> magicnorri: your welcome
<haffe> berent: httpd.conf consits of one line.
<berent> haffe : what
<Toaster54> could someone please tell me how i can set microphone boost in ubuntu? for teamspeak2/oss
<lebafar> yo!
<lebafar> Man I am having a big problem to visido.
<lebafar> sorry, visudo.
<pty> anyone using xfce on ubuntu with evolution?  is there a way of preventing evo asking for a password every time it checks my pop accounts?
<pty> using edgy btw
<ardchoille> pty: /join #ubuntu+1
<pty> ok - thanks
<meson_ray> i'm trying to get a wireless card working in ubuntu (32-bit) on a 64-bit processor and the driver claims it's its a 64-bit driver.  anyone have any ideas?
<ardchoille> yw
<Knute> ardchoille: what must i do, if the perl module for xml parser is missing?
<Knute> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool <--
<ardchoille> Knute: I know nothing about perl
<Knute> :( okay
<jrib> Knute: apt-cache search -n lib xml parser perl
<Toaster54> could someone please tell me how i can set microphone boost in ubuntu? for teamspeak2/oss
<Alakazam_> Perl is a great girl...
<MZM> Alakazam_: you also date with Perl?
<Alakazam_> that I do.
<Alakazam_> LOL!
<Knute> oh.. thats a nice option, thanks jrib!
<lebafar> What if I cannot access visudo or vipw command?
<nocturn> Sorry for asking again, but I'm stuill stuck.  I moved someone to Ubuntu, but she needs to make some changes to her website, which is written in ASP
<lebafar> I NEED to sudo!
<jrib> lebafar: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub prompt
<lebafar> jrib and I add my username besides admin?
<lebafar> jrib, how do I do that?
<jrib> lebafar: is this the first user you created during install?
<lebafar> jrib, no I started in an oem user.
<haffe> Ok, found it.
<Knute> jrib, can i paste you some error msgs in querry?
<haffe> It seems default htmldirectory for apache2 is /var/www.
<lluka> ok i followed those instructions, it made my screen flicker and then the monitor shut off
<lluka> :/
<variant> nocturn: have you tried nvu?
<jrib> lebafar: ok, well if "%admin" is in the sudoers file, anyone in the admin group should be able to sudo.  Just add your user to the admin group once you  are in the recovery prompt:  adduser user_name admin
<Paddy> Is there a Linux Games channel
<jrib> Knute: use the pastebin
<manopulus> hello. i made authorisation system with act_as_authorized, now i am in dark. users can own sub-users, so i need act_as_tree (sueruser - host - admin - reseller - enduser (all based on roles). user linked to role, user have many objects (it is in another table). now question, i have to add recods in table users or have edit db/migrate/ for act_as_authenticated?
<manopulus> sorry for bit chaotic qurstion :)
<nocturn> variant: yeah.  it would work, but it thinks that the asp is xml
<manopulus> question
<lluka> what was that link again?
<nocturn> complains about not being valid
<lebafar> jrib, and how do I check if it worked before leave the recovery prompt?
<Janchi> manopulus, isn't this a mysql question?
<manopulus> oh, sorry, it is rails. wrong window :)
<jrib> lebafar: su - user_name,  try it out
<Janchi> manopulus, no problem. All the best in sorting it out :-)
<lebafar> jrib, when I introduce the boot cd I need to choose *Rescue a broken system* option to obteign a prompt right?
<variant> nocturn: yeah it doesnt like the %
<nocturn> variant: indeed.  I'm worried that most editors will have that problem.
<jrib> lebafar: I am not sure how the oem install sets things up.  On a regular install, it sets up a "recovery mode" in the grub menu
<Knute> http://pastebin.com/799280 <-- dont know what to do with that.. sry, but im new with xubuntu and never used the console before so much
<lebafar> jrib, ok but where is this grub menu located?
<jrib> lebafar: when you start up, it should either show you the menu or say something like "Press ESC to see the menu".  Should be the first thing after your screen that lets you enter bios setup
<berent> lebafar: in ubuntu it is menu.lst
<Rico_> j #buncs
<berent> lebafar: in /etc/grub
<variant> nocturn: looks like your out of luck if you isist on wysiwyg editor
<Knute> berent "menu.list" or?
<lebafar> jrib, ok I got it. And now I just press 'c' for a command line?
<variant> nocturn: best to stick to somthing like bluefish or quanta imo wysiwygs suck'
<berent> knute : its menu.lst in ubuntu
<variant> as does this ibook g4 :/
<variant> lol
<Knute> okay
<jrib> lebafar: it just took me straight to the prompt when I used it, try it
<Knute> do anyone know what to do with my error? http://pastebin.com/799280
<lebafar> jrib, I have also a list of Ubintu entries to choose.
<jrib> lebafar: right, one of them should say Recovery Mode
<nocturn> variant: I agree
<lebafar> jrib, Ok, I pressed 'c' and I am in prompt. :o)
<nocturn> variant: but the user has only basic computer skills
<lebafar> jrib, lets see what happens...
<nocturn> so editing html inside asp will freak her out
<THX-1138> Good Morning
<lebafar> jrib, how is that command again please 'adduser myUser admin' ?
<jrib> lebafar: yeah, are you sure you are in a real shell, not the grub editing shell?
<lebafar> jrib, it says Error 27: Unrecognized command
<lebafar> jrib, I think I am in grub. It says 'grub>'
<jrib> Knute: what are you installing/compiling?
<jrib> lebafar: yes, that's not what you want
<Knute> jrib: devilspie
<jrib> !info devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie: find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<lebafar> jrib, I want 'grub>' prompt?
<jrib> Knute: it's in universe, use apt-get or synaptic to install it (after enabling universe)
<jrib> lebafar: quit
<Knute> o.O okay.. that makes a lot easier.. thanks
<lebafar> jrib, what?
<jrib> lebafar: quit that prompt
<lebafar> jrib, like : quit
<jrib> lebafar: what is the last option in your menu?
<klingsor> Hello! Has anyone set up a USB-DBT-T reciever recently with v4l-drivers?
<jrib> lebafar: I'm not sure, but probably
<lebafar> jrib, it says Error 27: Unrecognized command, again
<jrib> lebafar: try exit then
<lebafar> jrib, same
<lluka> can someone help me use 915resolution
<lluka> ?
<variant> nocturn: its not computer skills you need.. its web development skills and imo, being able to use a wysiwyg editor does not mean you know how to develop webpages
<jrib> lebafar: ctrl-c
<lebafar> jrib, nothing happens
<M_A_K> I just downloaded Limewire for linux.  It was an RPM file.  How do I install it under ubuntu?
<unfknblvbl> zomg i jsut found lxdoom ^^
<jrib> lebafar: are you still at the same prompt?
<ardchoille> M_A_K: You find the source and compile it and throw the rpm in the trash.. Ubuntu is a .deb based distro
<jrib> ubotu: tell M_A_K about limewire
<variant> M_A_K: follow this guide: Shu [n=shoo@58.179.114.21]  has quit ["Leaving"] 
<variant> 13:54 < unfknblvbl> zomg i jsut found lxdoom ^^
<variant> 13:54 -!- thombone [n=thombone@c-24-127-62-134.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<variant> shit sorry..
<jrib> hehe
<unfknblvbl> 0.o
<lebafar> jrib, I used 'help' and it listed a 10 command list, where I found 'reboot', I did that and presses 'esc' again but now insted of 'c' I pressed 'e' wich says is used to edit commands.
<ardchoille> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Chm0d> does anyone have a wintv pvr-150 and actually have it working?
<variant> M_A_K: http://www.gnutellaforums.com/showthread.php?t=39850
<jrib> lebafar: instead of pressing a key, did you get a chance to see what the last option in the grub menu was?
<M_A_K> Thanks.  I did not realize that.  I will grab the source now.
<variant> jrib: im using my gf's ibookg4 (ubuntu) and the keyboard is shockingly bad
<lebafar> jrib, last was a  memoru test.
<ardchoille> !limewire > M_A_K
<lebafar> jrib, other was kernel some ancient kernel boots.
<jrib> lebafar: ok, then if it doesn't setup a recovery console just edit the line for your kernel and put:   init=/bin/sh         at the end
<lebafar> jrib, there was some 'recovery' option on grub.
<jrib> lebafar: ok, that's what you want
<lebafar> jrib, I will just reboot it. hol a sec please.
<THX-1138> Who is the maintainer for libqt3-mt - the repository has checksum issues
<THX-1138> nvm - i have it.
<lebafar> jrib, strangely I have two 'recovery' options.
<jrib> lebafar: yes, strange.  Be sure to paste the output of 'tail -n 1 /etc/sudoers' to make sure %admin was setup in sudoers
<lebafar> jrib, same name though, just in different order.
<M_A_K> Should I install JRE from sun or can I do it via synaptic?
<jrib> ubotu: tell M_A_K about java
<lebafar> jrib, I added and I got a sucess answer.
<jrib> lebafar: k, but check /etc/sudoers anyway to be sure
<ardchoille> !java > ardchoille
<lebafar> jrib, I vi sudoers?
<jrib> lebafar: tail -n 1 /etc/sudoers     should be enough
<ardchoille> lebafar: you might need sudo for that
<jrib> he's in a root prompt
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<lebafar> jrib and ardchoille, yes, I think I need sudo :o)
<tortoise_> hmm wiki.ubuntu.com wont let me edit pages any more
* ardchoille is so used to the default sudo setup
<lebafar> jrib, it denied. 'tail: cannot open /etc/sudoers for reading: Permission denied
<ardchoille> I haven't seen a "#" prompt in years
<ardchoille> lebafar: sudo tail -n 1 /etc/sudoers
<jrib> lebafar: do you have a # at your prompt?
<lebafar> jrib, I have userName@userName:/root$ prompt
<we2by> damn firefox. it is slow
<lebafar> jrib, I sudo and I got 'admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<lluka> anyone know how to check how much disk space i have on root partition?
<qtip> firefox is never slow!
<jrib> lebafar: ok, you are find then, go ahead and reboot
<we2by> it is here :(
<wickedpuppy> lluka, df -h
<jrib> fine even
<lluka> thnx
<we2by> not fast enough
<berent> opera is faster i think
<qtip> try the fasterfox plugin
<we2by> qtip, ? where do I get it?
<qtip> goto the menu in firefox then select extensions
<we2by> All mozdev.org services will be unavailable from 0400 EDT / 0100 PDT Tuesday the 3rd while the servers undergo extensive maintenance.
<THX-1138> opera - requires libqt3-mt the repo is choking on a checksum at the moment.
<morrye> How do I compile C source from the command line using gcc?
<lebafar> jrib, I am rebooting the system.
<we2by> I can't find opera in the repo
<we2by> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<wickedpuppy> morrye, actually i would ask in ##c  ... gcc file.c -o filename
<wickedpuppy> if you do gcc file.c you will get a.out
<morrye> wickedpuppy:  when I type gcc nothing happens
<wickedpuppy> morrye, nothing ?
<morrye> I installed gcc4.0
<wickedpuppy> no errors ? can paste on pastebin ?
<morrye> well it says command not found
<Paddy> how to turn of tool tips
<wickedpuppy> morrye, type gcc and press tab
<wickedpuppy> you should have gcc4.0 or something like that ... if you want make a symlink called gcc
<ardchoille> morrye: Did you install build-essential?
<morrye> gccbug-4.0 is returned
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~/programming/bash$ gcc
<wickedpuppy> gcc         gcc-4.0     gccbug      gccbug-4.0
<morrye> ardchoille: Doing that now
<wickedpuppy> this is what you should get ...
<Paddy> Is it possible to transfer over a download in progress to gwget from firefox
<morrye> wickedpuppy:  gcc         gcc-4.0     gccbug      gccbug-4.0
<THX-1138> Paddy - man screen
<wickedpuppy> then run gcc and have fun :P
<morrye> wickedpuppy: I think its fixed now
<lebafar> jrib, it worked greatly :o) Thank you very much man!!!
<jrib> lebafar: np
<Dimensions> hi does any one know abt a GPRS /GSM modem workin in ubuntu ?
<morrye> wickedpuppy: So how do I show the result of the compiled code?
<wickedpuppy> morrye, ./filename
<gnomefreak> morrye: if it didnt error your good
<morrye> nothing happens
<Paddy> THX-1138: a little to heavy for me, I'll just leave as is... wanted to pause a slow download so I can resume later
<morrye> gnomefreak: it didn't error, how do I display the result?
<gnomefreak> morrye: is this your code or are you compiling using ./configure
<wickedpuppy> morrye, did you compile cleanly ? no messages ?
<wickedpuppy> morrye, pls kindly paste to us the code if its yours and not too long ... not here ... in pastebin
<smax> I have a problam with beryl
<wickedpuppy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<gnomefreak> smax: try #ubuntu-xgl
<morrye> I'm just compiling the first example in my book, no errors are returned and nothing is displayed just goes to the next line.
<kyja> if you get the edgy beta. it will web update into non beta correct ? (must be the dumbest question I have ever asked)
<haffe> Yes?
<wickedpuppy> gnomefreak, is it possible to add that try #ubuntu-xgl to the bot ?
<gnomefreak> morrye: C code?
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy: i will
<kyja> update evenualy
<morrye> gnomefreak: Yeah C
<haffe> morrye: You have to execute the compiled program.
<wickedpuppy> morrye, pls paste to us that code
<gnomefreak> morrye: what command did you use?
<finalbeta> kyja, I'm sure it will.
<morrye> its just printf
<morrye> gnomefreak: gcc hello.c -o hello
<kyja> thx
<wickedpuppy> thats compiling
<wickedpuppy> to run did you do ./hello ?
<gnomefreak> morrye: that should work than as long as you still have a main function and an end printf should just print whateve ryou have there
<variant> anyone here using ubuntu on an ibook ?
<wickedpuppy> btw there is ajunta ... if you want a gui IDE for C/C++
<smax> gnomefreak smax: try #ubuntu-xgl >> this chanel is almoust dead
<wickedpuppy> anjuta
<morrye> gnomefreak: yeah it works now but throw up a lot of errors, do you need to install anything as well as build-essentials and gcc-4.0?
<gnomefreak> morrye: no not for a simple C program
<wickedpuppy> morrye, build-essential will have gcc as well ... can we take a look at the errors ?
<gnomefreak> can you please paste the code to pastebin. ill try running it here
<wickedpuppy> code + errors
<morrye> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../../lib/crt1.o:../sysdeps/i386/elf/start.S:65: first defined here
<variant> morrye: thats nothing to worry about
<morrye> variant: Why is it showing?
<wickedpuppy> morrye, pls paste the code .... oh nvm nobody can see me anyway :P
<variant> just a note in ggc elf creator
<morrye> wickedpuppy: its just printf noting else
<variant> morrye: like a reminder for teh programmer i suppose
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy: :)
<gnomefreak> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<wickedpuppy> thanks for that gnomefreak  :P
<morrye> so how do I run the code?
* wickedpuppy cries
<gnomefreak> anytime
<gnomefreak> morrye: ./hello
<variant> morrye: gcc should have created a file called a.out unless you specified at differnet output filename
<morrye> gcc ./hello?
<gnomefreak> morrye: no
<morrye> varient: yeah it did, what do I do with it?
<jrib> ./hello   <--just like that
<gnomefreak> once compiled just type ./hello
<variant> morrye: ./a.out
<variant> morrye: a.out is the binary
<gnomefreak> morrye: if you made changes to code after compiling you need to re compile it
<variant> morrye: it stands for assembler output but its actualy an elf binary by deffault
<Dimensions> guys i installed php how do i work in it ? i mean there is no interface or any thing for it ...
<morrye> gnomefreak: Thanks for all your help guys that worked.
<variant> Dimensions: you want to program php?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, php is a language ...
<morrye> wickedpuppy: and you :)
<wickedpuppy> lol
<variant> morrye: did running a.out give the hello world ? :)
<wickedpuppy> i been bugging you to paste the code .. i bet its just print ("Hello World");
<Dimensions> yes ... i know its a language but i mean isn't there any interface for it to work in it ?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, i never know a language with interface ..
<variant> Dimensions: what do you want to do with it?
<Elko> Dimensions: try emacs' php-mode ;)
<wickedpuppy> ok vb ... but its for kids
<bionoid> wickedpuppy: Obviously you have never tried Visual Basic ;-)
<Dimensions> i didn't install any server for it and i installed apache but i dont have any interface for it either ....
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  C has an interface ... Vb has an interface too ...
<variant> Dimensions: i dont think you understand the concepts involved yet :)
<jrib> Dimensions: there's a command line interface for php if that's what you mean
<Dimensions> :P
<Dimensions> :-*
<jrib> s/interface/interpreter would be more accurate I guess
<variant> Dimensions: describe what you think of as the C interface :)
<Dimensions> variant:  the environment ...
<variant> Dimensions: you mean the programming environment?'
<Dimensions> the IDE ...
<variant> Dimensions: ah, lol'
<wickedpuppy> lol
<variant> Dimensions: you need to install somthing likethat seperatly.. i reccomend emacs but maybe not for you :)
<wickedpuppy> vi/emacs/anjuta/kdevelop
<Elko> heh
<gnomefreak> eclipes emacs and vim should all do php
<jrib> bluefish
<wickedpuppy> emacs is the best .. whatever the vi people tell you
<lebafar> hod do I delete a line in vim?
<Elko> flamewar!
<Dimensions> well ... thats what i meant ...how do i get development environment for it ... like emacs  ...
<wickedpuppy> lebafar, dd
<gnomefreak> Elko: not with me here
<Janchi> bluefish is a great tool. Way better
<variant> can quanta+ do php? i seem to remember it being quite good
<lebafar> ok, thank you!
<variant> Dimensions: apt-get install emacs
<variant> Dimensions: apt-get install nvu
<variant> etc etc
<gnomefreak> variant: maybe but its qt #kubuntu might now for sure
<variant> gnomefreak: yeah
<Dimensions> i know that php is like a web language scripting i have used asp etc ... but thought may be there is an IDE for it thats why i asked that ... donno why ppl like to laff ...
<gnomefreak> s/now/know
<gnomefreak> Dimensions: bluefish nvu kdevelop are all IDE's
<wickedpuppy> emacs too ...
<gnomefreak> i think eclipse is concidered ide also
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Chousuke> hmm
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy: emacs is much more than that ;)
<Dimensions> gotch it ... and downloaded ... how would i know if i have the server installed for it ?
<Chousuke> eclipse and kdevelop are IDEs, but I don't know about bluefish and nvu :/
<Janchi> Bluefish is more of a PHP editor
<gnomefreak> Chousuke: they are web devel tools but set up like an ide so for simple terms ide is fine ;)
<tuskernini> what irc client are you using?
<elias_> how can I print to PDF from firefox in dapper?
<elias_> somehow this very important function is missing in gnome
<IndyBC> How can I change the song information (artist, album etc) about a .mp3 file?
<Dimensions> how can i check or install server too ? ... (for php)
<tuskernini> I am trying xchat gnome... and its not the same one as i remember in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> tuskernini: than install xchat
<Chousuke> elias_: I'm pretty sure you can set up a PDF printer
<tuskernini> indybybc, try easytag
<tuskernini> indybc, easytag
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start then go to localhost
<IndyBC> tuskernini: ok
<IndyBC> thx
<gnomefreak> brb
<tuskernini> gnomefreak, is xchat the normal one... and xchat gnome this one i have now?
<elias_> Chousuke: how and where? surprisingly when I go System/Preferences/Printers the KDE printer confid dialog appears (where of course a PDF printer is available by default).
<we2by> opera works alot better than ffox here :)
<Chousuke> elias_: Hmmh
<Paddy_EIRE> i need help, for some reason the a folder named "www.gamershell.com" keeps popping up on my desktop ??? If I delete it, it comes back and its getting larger...why is my comp trying to download this site I have no Download Manager running
<tuskernini> gnomefreak, i am getting kind of used to this one now... that went fast..
<Chousuke> elias_: maybe you're selecting the kde print setup utility by accident
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  i did that with start parameter but it says ' couldn't determine server's fully qualified domain name using 127.0.0.1 .... (fail)
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: odd, type ps aux PIPE grep wget
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, when you do hostname -a what you get ?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, i dont have a pipe symbol on my keyboard
<Dimensions> it will give me my hostname ...
<variant> can somone type a pipe so i can copy paste please :)
<tuskernini> Question: is there a way to identify your nick by default when starting xchat gnome?
<Dimensions> | here u go
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, check out this page and you will know why we thought you were joking about interface
<wickedpuppy> http://www.sun.com/training/catalog/courses/SI-220B.xml
<variant> Dimensions: thnx'
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: yeah its there
<variant> tuskernini: yeah, its in the settings menu iirc
<elias_> Chousuke: Found the gnome one under Sys/Admin/Printing. However, no way to install a PDF printer.
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, can paste us the output of hostname -a ?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: killall wget
<wickedpuppy> just one line so just paste here
<Dimensions> yeah its BILAL ...
<[GuS] > Bonjour
<morrye> variant: No it didn't actually, it gave a error.
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: its very strange that such a  ommand is running.. is this a multi user system?
<variant> morrye: what?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, kist BILAL ?
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: thx the folder is now 40mb, and i was about to leave it for a while yikes
<morrye> varient: running a.out
<tuskernini> variant, i have xchat gnome, will look for it
<Chousuke> elias_: hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: no just me
<elias_> Anybody, do you know how to print to PDF in gnome?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: have you tried to download that site before?
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy: BILAL is my hostname ...
<Paddy_EIRE> variant no
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: how very strange
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions,  check this out
<Chousuke> elias_: I'm not using Ubuntu atm so I don't know how it's set up.
<THX-1138> lol BILAL hosting service hot!
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~$ hostname -a
<wickedpuppy> wickedpuppy  wickedpuppy  wickedpuppy.localdomain
<Paddy_EIRE> variant I am downloading enemy territory using firefox from that site though
<wickedpuppy> you need a fqdn
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: i see.. hmmmm
<wickedpuppy> with a domain name and all
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: did you setup wget to be the default downloader?
<Dimensions> ummmzz..
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: if you fancy a game of et later just let me know :P
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : I'm back and my wlan.sh still doesn't work lol :P
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: no, although that was somethin i wanted to do, not so sure now
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, oh boy
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : I want to cry :(
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: enemy territory any time mate
<zappe> i get this error mess with dns/bind http://pastebin.ca/189761 ... what can be wrong?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: wget is fantastic.. i am concerned that it is doing that without any input from you though
<tuskernini> variant, can not find the setting... probably will have to install xchat only
<kyja>  crosses fingers as he upgrades to 6.10
* kyja is feeling a little edgy
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  how do i set it up now ?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: i have never seen any behaviour like that before.. are you sure you never ran the command on gamershell or made a script or somthing?'
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, edit /etc/hostname
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: I think I know why, when I was on the gamershell site I dragged the click here if download does not start into gwget
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : could i......just trying to think of what else i could do...could i update bash? (sorry if thats a stupid question)
<variant> tuskernini: i not used xchat for a while so im not to sure sorry
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, sorry its /etc/hosts
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: lol, that will be why then :)
<cyzie> hello, i have a ubuntu box and a lot of users have a their home directory. Due to all of them using windows, is it possible for the users to mount their home dir to the windows laptop ?
<wickedpuppy> bm0nk, you can ask ing #bash ? or email the guy who wrote it
<Paddy_EIRE> variant:  although i dont know why it didnt show up in the gwget gui
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: gwget must be badly designed if it recursivly downloads like that by default
<Dimensions> unknown mime-type ... no write permission for /etc/hosts
<bm0nk> wickedpuppy : thanks
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: bug in gwget probably (not wget as wget is awsome :))
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, sudo vi /etc/hosts
<Dimensions> do i need to change write permissions or what ?
<wickedpuppy> nope use vi
<wickedpuppy> sudo i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: yeah that would have eventually eat a large chunk of my download limit
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: eek'
<Dimensions> yeah its open what changes i need there ... i have local host BILAL ..
<navaburo> How does fluxbox integrate with ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: changing ISP soon any way
<variant> cyzie: yeah, you can use samba
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: your in ireland?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<cyzie> variant, any step by step or quick hwoto ?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, 127.0.0.1 localhost wickedpuppy
<Dimensions> we can also do that from networking rite ? wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> 127.0.1.1 wickedpuppy.localdomain wickedpuppy
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: Well the north
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: I live in dublin (im on holiday in sweden right now though)
<variant> cyzie: there are howto's aplenty on the net.. i dont have time to go through it sorry
<wickedpuppy> networking ? yup
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: nice one, you wouldnt know of any jobs in the open source / linux community in ireland
<THX-1138> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: i always see ireland as looking like a coala bear where dublin is the anus :P
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: lol
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: yes, millions of jobs in dublin'
<Dimensions> i got 0.1 localhost BILAL and 1.1 FMUK2
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: i have never been anywhere where it was so easy to get a good job b efore
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: really, I feel like im in a cave up here last to hear about anything
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, you got two hostnames ?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: you wont likley find a linux only job but definately mixed environment'
<kyja> #edgy
<HaMF> Hi
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: i work in a datacenter in dublin (servecentric.com) they use linux/win/bsd/so14:33 < tuskernini> gnomefreak, i am getting kind of used to this one now... that went fast..
<variant> l14:33 < tuskernini> gnomefreak, i am getting kind of used to this one now... that went fast..
<variant> aris so its very interesting'
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  it says 127.0.0.1 localhost BILAL and
<Dimensions>                                    127.0.1.1 FMUK2
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: any good sites where I can look this up
<warlock__> Does anyone know hwo to recompile the kernel to 1000HZ ?
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: jobs.ie has got me 3 well paied jobs in dublin
<warlock__> using 2.5 SMP kernel with ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: loosing my mind up here
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, add another alias to the 127.0.0.1 ... forget about 127.0.1.1
<Paddy_EIRE> variant: thx man, I will look out for you in the future
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<cyzie> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: just search for it + dublin + linux and apply for everything.. its all recruiters and they dont really care if you can do the job or not just that they get paid :) so if they like you  then you get the job :D
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: it = IT i mean
<Paddy_EIRE> sure, thanks man
<Dimensions> just adding another one or removing the one i already have ..  ?
<HaMF> does anyone know where i can change the settings of this gnome-screensaver "Pictures folder" (or however the correct english name is. in the german translation it's "Bilderordner")
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, add a new one ... that will you know whatever settings won;t break
<HaMF> i don't find any possibility tell it where to take the pictures from...
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: my advice is to make a good cv and upload it to jobs.se along with a basic cover letter.. it makes aplying for jobs _so_ easy
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: anyway, enough of the off topic :)
<Paddy_EIRE> k, thx
<Dimensions> and then ?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, restart networking
<LinuxGuy2006> Is there anyway to make a folder hidden in Ubuntu without putting the dot in front of it?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, for the sake can you go to localhost from ff ?
<tuskernini> variant, ok now i have xchat only installed, went to settings... can not seem to get the nickserver pounce command
<HaMF> it's named "Personal Slideshow" i guess.....
<variant> Paddy_EIRE: gtg, talk later mate
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs :)
<LinuxGuy2006> Paddy_EIRE: u seem to be a very helpful person, can I ask u a question?
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Dimensions> yes i can ...
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  ... yeah
<jrib> LinuxGuy2006: well if you just want to hide it in nautilus, I've noticed it doesn't show things with a "~" at the end
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, well then just see if the bottom has php5 :P
<LinuxGuy2006> Paddy_ERIE: Is there anyway to make a folder hidden in Ubuntu w/o putting a dot in front of it?
<LinuxGuy2006> thanks jrib
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah that works
<Paddy_EIRE> well spotted jrib
<_MMA_> Hello room. Im having and odd little quirk. Im missing my bootsplash in Edgy. I have a AMD AM2 running 32bit Edgy. Im running the 2.6.17-10-generic kernel.
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<LinuxGuy2006> is there anyway to hide w/o name modification? I have a program that creates three folders in /home/<user> and I want them hidden, but if I rename them the program creates new ones on next run
<LiraNuna> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<midnight> hello i need help please
<midnight> looking for how to activate the fastwrite option on edgy on my nvidia card
<jrib> midnight: edgy in #ubuntu+1 please
<Viking_> LinuxGuy2006: that only makes nautilus treat it as a temp file
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=280677
<Acidic32> !customkernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<M_A_K> I just finished going through the java installer as per instructions from the forum.  I still get error when trying to run the runlime.sh script for limewire.  Any suggestions are appreciated.
<beerockxs> can anyone please explain the difference between using java-gcj-compat and using gij?
<jrib> M_A_K: pastebin the error
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy when i go to 127.0.0.1 in firefox .. it only gives me apache2 ...
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, what else would you want ?
<elias_> There must be a way to print to PDF in dapper! I don't believe that this does not work!
<LinuxGuy2006> get the LimeWire RPM and install it using alien from terminal, I had to do that and now it works
<Dimensions> php5 maybe
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 Server at localhost Port 80
<jrib> elias_: you can print to .ps and then convert to .pdf
<wickedpuppy> you got this line at the bottom ?
<MarkAngels> Hi! Is there tv-out support for ATI Radeon Mobile yet? I found a 131 days old comment on digg saying it was unsupported. (I've searched the forums too.)
<Dimensions> nopes ... this is what i have got ... Apache/1.3.34 Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80
<cocozz> Hi, I have 2 soundcards but sound is emited on the second one, how can I change this ?
<jrib> elias_: also, I just found cups-pdf in the repos which may give you the option
<M_A_K> Ok, the error is http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/189779
<jrib> !info cups-pdf
<ubotu> cups-pdf: PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 140 kB
<TomChims> !at
<ubotu> at: Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.9ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 40 kB, installed size 208 kB
<LinuxGuy2006> MarkAngels: I have an ATI Rage Mobile card in my laptop and the video out DOES NOT work
<jrib> ubotu: tell M_A_K about multijava
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy: Apache/1.3.34 Server at 127.0.0.1 Port 80 only this ...
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, 1.3 ?
<Dimensions> yeah ...
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, why not 2 ? anyway have you installed php mod ?
<Dimensions> i had installed php with sudo apt-get install php5
<MarkAngels> LinuxGuy2006: There is no way to get it working?
<M_A_K> so what to I type "sudo update-java-alternatives --jre" ?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, thats php5 the language..apache has a mod for php ... check it out in synaptic
<Dimensions> i had given apt-get install apache2 donno why it installs 1.3 ..
<LinuxGuy2006> MarkAngels: I have not been able to, the only OS I was ever able to get it to work on was Win2000 with special drivers, Cant get it working on WinXP or Ubuntu (5.10 and 6.06)  -- (I used to use Windows till May 2006)
<hondadarrell> My terminal broke
<jrib> M_A_K: I believe you can do  -l, and then choose one and set it with -s.   sudo update-alternatives --config java  seems easier to user though
<MarkAngels> LinuxGuy2006: For me it worked on XP before the OS crashed and now my Thinkpad won't run XP at all.
<LinuxGuy2006> Ouch!
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  in synaptic i dont see any mod for php i have apache2 common / mpm/utils there...
<klingsor> LinuxGuy2006: i think there's not much hope for you. Ait discontinues support for mobile radeon on new drivers at all...
<jrib> ubotu: tell Dimensions about lamp
<hondadarrell> It closes after saying starting terminal then if I press ctrl alt f4 i get a black screen.
<elias_> jrib: how can I print to .ps? cups-pdf does not work out of the box and I won't reconfigure my cups system config just to make this thing work.
<elias_> jrib: I like the print to .ps and convert approach.
<M_A_K> jrib : thanks that worked.
<elias_> jrib: How would I do that?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, libapache2-mod-php5 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)
<wickedpuppy> you got to get apache2 though
<klingsor> elias: install a ps driver and print to file
<LinuxGuy2006> klingsor: yeah I know, the special driver I used in Win2000 was supplied by Gateway (My laptop manufact.)
<porkpie> guy's where can I find a list of the fixes for the daily edgy builds
<Dimensions> well i might have to look on the web for it then .. apt-get diesn't install it or something ?
<LinuxGuy2006> When is edgy supposed to be released?
<haffe> October I think.
<MarkAngels> klingsor: Ok, thanks for the info. I might have to send the laptop back to IBM cause the rescue CD's they sent didn't work. I have to at least dual boot XP because tv-out can be kinda important sometimes
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:dunno but I have got to use it for a Dell 1959
<porkpie> 1950
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, you got universe and multiverse ?
<klingsor> MarkAngels: The CSs did not work?
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, the package is in the repos ... but do you have all the repos enabled ?
<MarkAngels> klingsor: Nope
<klingsor> MarkAngesl: Which Thinkpad do you have?
<MarkAngels> T41
<LinuxGuy2006> porkpie: are u running 6.06?
<dragonfire1> gm
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:I tried to but it has a kernel issue that has been fixed in 6.10
<klingsor> MarkAngels: strange, i have a R40 and also ordered the cds - 5! but they work and you can make a normal Win-CD out of the i386-folder then with nlite
<Dimensions> i have got multi and uni ... i just installed one of the package of apache and it also included libapache mod for php ...
<Dimensions> :)
<jrib> elias_: after you print it to .ps, just use ps2pdf (comes in gs-common for me)
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:I am just going to install the daily edgy 6.10
<LinuxGuy> cool
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, then do you have apache2 ? look at the mod .. it might be only for apache2
<MarkAngels> klingsor: They sent me 10 CD's so I've got two copies of each CD =)
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, btw why not ruby on rails? a lot of better than php
<Acidic32> does ubuntu have support for digital cameras
<LinuxGuy> porkpie: I was just gonna see what some of the differences were
<Acidic32> like Sony CyberShot DC-T10
<Acidic32> DSC-T10*
<klingsor> MarkAngels: What happtens if you insert the first and boot from CD?
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:the beta install on release.ubuntu.com is not working correctly  .....I am hoping the problem have been fixed
<jrib> Acidic32: yes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCameras
<MarkAngels> klingsor: Starts restoring but spits out a lot of error messages
<diswill> hello everyone. I seem to have lost sound recently. would someone help me get sound working again?
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:I am only using the server.610-amd64
<LinuxGuy2006> porkpie: best of luck to ya (I use my laptop for biz so it has to be running the STABLE release...)
<klingsor> MarkAngels: Did you change some hardware?
<MarkAngels> Nope.
<porkpie> LinuxGuy2006:i wish I could do the same
<elias_> jrib: tnx - works
<LinuxGuy2006> MarkAngels: What happened/was happening before it crashed?
<THX-1138> diswill - want to see if it is something simple? alsamixer (use arrow keys to scroll left and right.)
<LinuxGuy2006> porkpie: we all have different requirements... best of luck with getting it installed
<Dimensions> wickedpuppy:  ... the thing is ..our main server is in php ... so we have to make some thing like that for local hosts we work in bluetooth field sending add to bluetooth enabled devices ... we needed php for some work locally ..
<klingsor> MarkAngels: Have you removed all partitions on the hdd
<MarkAngels> klingsor: I got the worst spyware there is (according to Wikipedia) and it could not be removed so I did a restore from the restore partition
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, i see you are not in #php ...
<wickedpuppy> :P
<M_A_K> Any thoughts as to where I should place the Limewire folder ?  The script does not install it, just set up.
<diswill> I checked the mixer and made sure that nothing was muted and all the vol was all the way up. I even checked the speakers connections I have amarok that shows sound is being played but I still hear no sound
<MarkAngels> klingsor: I've done that once before and it worked. I've never touched the restore partition
<LinuxGuy2006> M_A_K: u using the tarball or RPM?
<michele> hello I'm on edgy and daap sharing with rhythmbox doesn't work. am I missing some package?
<klingsor> MarkAngels: I think i removed my restore partition...
<M_A_K> the source
<Knute> can i set focus on a specified window by using a hotkey?
<THX-1138> Does amarok tell you what sound server is being used? (i am not familiar with it.)
<MarkAngels> klingsor: The rescue CD's are supposed to wipe the drive so I didn't care about what was on there
<michele> Knute: deskbar does that, by window name
<polodsh> where can i get the latest ubuntu iso iamge?
<polodsh> *image
<LinuxGuy2006> M_A_K: I couldnt get source to work on mine, I used RPM instead, sorry
<Knute> but whats when two windows have the same name?
<klingsor> MarkAngels: One i did the rescue from CD but only the C: partition was formatted, the D: was left over...
<jrib> M_A_K: /usr/local or /opt are good places
<M_A_K> jrib : I created /usr/local/custom for software that I have to install manually  Is that ok?
<MarkAngels> klingsor: So maybe I should remove all partitions and give it a try... Ubuntu works out of the box so I can always install it again even if the rescue fails
<diswill> THX-1138- it has a autodetect but I have also switch to alsl and oos and no differece
<jrib> M_A_K: /usr/local is for that purpose but it's your machine, it doesn't really matter
<polodsh> where can i get the latest ubuntu iso image?
<klingsor> MarkAngels: I would try this before sending back. And if it installs, save / burn the i386 folder
<klingsor> MarkAngels: then use this i386-folder together with nlite and make a normal windows CD
<jrib> M_A_K: what I do is if it has a nice structure (like a bin folder etc) I use /usr/local, and if it is something that is not well structured, just one big folder, I use /opt
<klingsor> MarkAngels: this is legal sice you have a license
<THX-1138> diswill - I think someone esle may have an answer for you. about sound in amarok.
<klingsor> MarkAngels: Then you can use this CD and do a normal install with partitioning, and install ubuntu afterwards...
<diswill> THX-1138- thanks it is not just in amarok it is also real player and everything my system is kubuntu 6.06
<klingsor> MarkAngels: This also keeps out all this shit from IBM, and you can get the latest drivers and service packs
<gnomefreak> klingsor: please watch your language
<MarkAngels> klingsor: Ok, thanks for the advice. I'll give it a try in a few days. What has always bothered be was all the software (crap) they install
<M_A_K> Thanks for the advice.  I am fairly new to linux and it can be difficult, but I am persistent.
<califfo> I upgraded to edgy through apt, but now I can boot only in recovery mode (if in normal mode it seems X is not loaded); can anyone help me?
<polodsh> what differences from alternate and desktop versions?
<klingsor> gnomefreak: sorry, but have you ever seen an original oem-windows installation from ibm? there are no other words for it...
<bimberi> polodsh: alternate is a text-mode installer, desktop is a live-cd with gui installer
<carpman> califfo: did you try logging in and running startx?
<gnomefreak> polodsh: desktop is the livecd installer and the alternate is text based installer
<M_A_K> jrib : how do I write the command to run Limewire from that location.  I entered the same thing I use at command line, but it did not launch.
<LinuxGuy2006> klingsor: u sound like me, when I ran windows as soon as I got a new PC I wiped the hard drive and reinstalled Windows from a Non-OEM disk just to remove all the OEM stuff
<jrib> M_A_K: where did you decide to put it?
<klingsor> LinuxGuy2006: the only way!
<zmo> hi
<califfo> carpman, I'll try when this upgrade will finish, tanhk u
<M_A_K> /usr/local/custom/LimeWire
<jrib> M_A_K: is the binary then:  /usr/local/custom/LimeWire/limewire   ?
<THX-1138> poldosh - it is easier to step through the list of procedures. - troublesome display adapters can be more tamed.
<zmo> in my terminals under X, I can't get my C-arrows to get forward/backward word by word
<polodsh> thanks
<M_A_K> runlime.sh
<zmo> though I used to do it a lot before using ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2006> klingsor: TRUE, and I think gateway (my current laptop) is worst than IBM
<zmo> I'm pretty sure that's because of the utf8 input
<zmo> but is there a workaround ?
<zmo> any hints ? :)
<MarkAngels> klingsor: I almost got it working with a friends XP CD. But to get the drivers I had to burn the ethernet driver on a CD since the USB wasn't recognized. When I got online I downloaded the automatic update cliend and it gave me a shitload of errormessages and messed things up
<porkpie1> Hey guy's I am trying to listen to radio through mozzila but I don't get any sound .....but the sound is working o
<klingsor> LinuxGuy2006: you are right, there are worse than ibm - and it's getting even worse with all this yahoo- and google-stuff they install
<StAfZe6> hi
<porkpie1> on the desktop theme
<Wulong> What is OEM mode in ubuntu alt. ?
<StAfZe6> you tell me
<THX-1138> poldosh - If you have bandwidth to spare. Download the DVD iso. three install methods are included on on disk. for me it seemed to install faster.
<carpman> LinuxGuy2006: I got a Dell, the only people who would give me credit so I could buy one. The drive was half filled with spyware when I got it.
<LinuxGuy2006> I HATE yahoo (Go GAIM!) and I use Google for search, but leave google on my browser, not my PC
<klingsor> Wulong: Installs an user called oem
<LinuxGuy2006> carpman: thats DELL for ya
<jrib> M_A_K: well you can type out  /usr/local/custom/LimeWire/runlime.sh , or just 'sudo ln -s /usr/local/custom/LimeWire/runlime.sh /usr/local/bin/what_name_I_want_that_something_else_doesn't_use', or just setup an alias
<haffe> Hey, my monitor is a Dell 2007FWP
<Wulong> klingsor: I want to know what's diffrent from it and regular install.
<carpman> LinuxGuy2006: Not a bad machine though, once I put Linux on it :)
<wickedpuppy> DELL =HELL
<haffe> :)
<porkpie1> Dell is hell ....I am in it at the moment
<M_A_K> If I enter /usr/local/custom/LimeWire/runlime.sh at command line, Limewire runs fine.  SO, I entered that in teh commnad section for the menu item (Usding KDE menu editor), but it doesn't launch.
<gnomefreak> LinuxGuy2006: please stay on topic if you need to talk offtopic please join #ubuntu-offtopiv
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2006> I use toshiba's (I have a gateway now cause it was FREE) and they used to not put all that stuff on theirs, now they do
<LinuxGuy2006> sorry gnomefreak
<M_A_K> My bad, didn't see the limewire.exe file
<jrib> M_A_K: I'm not familiar with kde's menu, maybe try 'bash /usr/local/custom/LimeWire/runlime.sh'
<Dimensions> thanks alot wickedpuppy ... for all your help ...
<Dimensions> :)
<M_A_K> Got it.
<klingsor> Wulong: Haven't seen many differences except that the standard-user is called oem - you can't set your own name
<jrib> M_A_K: k, great
<gnomefreak> limewire.exe for linux?
<M_A_K> Yea, go figure.
* gnomefreak thought it was a shell script
<LiraNuna> some demos have .exe exstentions
<wickedpuppy> Dimensions, no prob .... :P
<LiraNuna> still runable throu ./blah.ex
<LiraNuna> e
<zappe> can i get syslog messages from the remote server to a seperate file on my machine?
<carpman> Mono apps will have a .exe extension
<Wulong> klingsor: you can't remove the oem user?
<M_A_K> Hmmm, that didn't seem to work afterall.  Started loading then quit.
<lebafar> Could someone help me to set a basic samba server please?
<wickedpuppy> LiraNuna, ./blah.exe ?
<THX-1138> lebafar - had you seen this link?
<gnomefreak> wickedpuppy: it shouldnt run
<wickedpuppy> runnable ? this i gotta see ... where can i get the binary file ?
<klingsor> Wulong: I think you can and set up another - but after installation and manually - so use the normal install mode, i think its better
<THX-1138> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<LinuxGuy2006> Where can I get mono from?
<LiraNuna> wickedpuppy, they will run too (if it's a linux compiled binary with exe exstention)
<carpman> LinuxGuy2006: it's in universe, I think
<shriphani> a c sorce code compiled in gcc gives an exe ?
<wickedpuppy> a good philosopher would says everything is in universe!!!
<kemik> shriphani: and binary, executable file... yes..
<shriphani> ahh
<carpman> shriphani: Technically, you can name the file whatever you want and still run it. It would be a really sloppy build strategy though.
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, no ... a binary file ... they are the same but pls don't call a binary file exe ...
<kemik> shriphani: not a "myfile.exe" unless you rename it
<shriphani> kemik, what does it create generally (the compiling)
<kemik> shriphani: a.out is the default name
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, why not try it ?
<kemik> shriphani: generallly it creates a executable file
<kemik> !tias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rnz`WORK> anyone know any good professional bnc host providers, no mom&pop linux shop out of a garage
<shriphani> the disadvantages of being a coding n00b
<rnz`WORK> a place thats been around a while
<kemik> ubotu tias is "Try It And See"
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, you can download helloworld.c on google
<Wulong> klingsor: normal mode installs allot of crap I don't want, I'd rather build it from text.
<adasdasd> hi all! do u know if is it possible in gedit to print a single page without input the exact start and finish line number? (i.e. just print page 2)
<klingsor> Wulong: in oem-mode you can't choose what it installs also. Maybe use the expert-mode option?
<shriphani> so why doesnt python make these umm executables ?
<kemik> shriphani: perhaps start out with java ;) (it's better to learn OOP first anyways imo ;) )
<shriphani> it stays plain text till i chmod u+x it
<kemik> shriphani: python is an interpreted language like java and C#
<shriphani> i was recommended python
<shriphani> now java
<shriphani> i am confused
<hondadarrell> has anyone every had a program say starting then close and been able to it?
<porkpie1> Guys ...any idea why I can here sound from the desktop them but I can seem to get any sound from radio 1
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, python,ruby,perl,bash those are called interpreted language ...
<kemik> shriphani: im sure python is fine... ;) not done anything init myself though
<Dr_willis> shriphani,  read/research/decide/think
<shriphani> so what do i start with ?
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to do shriphani  - learning both is worth while
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, this is not a channel for those so i won't explain .. check out "compiled language" versus "interpreted language" on google
<Wulong> klingsor: hm, on what cd and where is that option?
<shriphani> ok
<_xXX_> join #ubuntu.es
<Dr_willis> shriphani,  for someone that has No programing experience at all.. i say Python for a starter.
<shriphani> ooh
<michele> ehm... python isn't interpreted...
<_xXX_> join /#ubuntu.es
<wickedpuppy> michele, python is compiled ?
<wickedpuppy> oh my apology.. i always thought python is interpreted
<klingsor> Wulong: on the alternative CD, you have to use F-Keys on the boot-Menu, there's one option (F6?) for expert-mode...
<carpman> wickedpuppy: byte code compiled, kinof a half-way point between compiled and interpreted
<Wulong> klingsor: right, just found it, thanks.
<kemik> wickedpuppy: it is
<wickedpuppy> carpman, like .net ?
<klingsor> Wulong: good luck!
<cycom> Dr_willis: What about perl?
<carpman> wickedpuppy: very much so, java and perl do that too
<cycom> Dr_willis: very handy if you use linux command line a lot.
<michele> wickedpuppy: it's bytecode, like java and .net, for example
<cycom> Dr_willis: Steep, but relatively painless learning curve as well.
<kemik> "Python is an interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language. It is often compared to Tcl, Perl, Scheme or Java."
<kemik> http://www.python.org/doc/Summary.html
<M_A_K> Finally got it.  Spelling counts ;)
<_xXX_> join
<gorthaug> hi, i'm trying to compile mplayer-1.0pre8 with video output "gl" enabled, which package i need to install for have the opengl sources??
<carpman> kemik: it goes both ways. You can run it interpreted from the interactive prompt, or byte compile a chunk of code. Thats one of the advantages to .net and java, since they can only execute from bytecode
<kemik> and byte-code isnt interpreted ?!
<porkpie> where can I get realplayer from
<AnAnt> anyone knows how to hide the menu frame of grub ?
<gast_> hi
<jrib> ubotu: tell porkpie about realplayer
<carpman> kemik: language lawyer. :)
<Wulong> AnAnt: hidemenu in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gast_> hi wie gehts
<meson_ray> hello, all
<gast_> hello
<kemik> carpman: sure, but the fact is, java, python etc are interpreted languages ;) witout a VM they won't run
<gast_> meson ray
<AnAnt> Wulong: I don't want to hide the menu, just the frame
<gast__> Hay my niggaaa
<carpman> kemik: there was that java on a chip experiment a couple of years back :)
<gast__> ey whats upppppppppppp !!!
<gast_> whats uppppppppppppppppppp
<Wulong> AnAnt: edit the colors there, then.
<AnAnt> k
<gast_> wulong wehre ar ju from
<gast_> hi
<j0lliyo> why does modprobe ndiswrapper give me a aegmentation fault?
<gast_> kann hir jemand deutsch
<porkpie1> blast edgy hangs when loading kernel on the Dell 1950 :(
<Manny> gast_: don't ask to ask but frag' drauf los
<wickedpuppy> porkpie, #ubuntu+1 pls
<gast_> hi manny
<Manny> there is also #ubuntu-de for your pleasure
<gast__> wie gehts ?
<gast_> kann man hir nur english rede
<j0lliyo> and lsusb doesn't work
<jazzrocker> hi, i'm in gnome but i'm using Amarok, is there any way to change the KDE theme without downloading and installing KDE?
<j0lliyo> and ndiswrapper -l doesn't work
<Manny> #ubuntu-de is the German flavor of this channel
<j0lliyo> i have the same hardware as i had before i reinstalled
<j0lliyo> and i had the same ubuntu version
<j0lliyo> and everything that had with wireless worked before i reinstalled
<porkpie> #ubuntu+1
<gast_> und wo is deutscher channel
<gast_> who is deutscher channel
<Tammy> hay
<porkpie> wickedpuppy: what do you mean
<Manny> #gnome-de, as I said
<Manny> eww
<Manny> #ubuntu-de
<Manny> sorry
<Tammy> ewwwww
<MadDog011> Hello ubuntu people :)
<Manny> Berufskrankheit
<Tammy> hay
<wickedpuppy> porkpie, for edgy problems pls ask in #ubuntu+1
<Angie> hello
<Angie> kann hir jemand deutsch
<CromagDK> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<meson_ray> lol
<Angie> shit ich kan not english
<Angie> meson ray  kannst du deutsch
<Tammy> fuck i dont speak english is here anybody who speaks german
<CromagDK> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cocozz> Hi, I have 2 soundcards but sound is emited on the second one, how can I change this ?
<jhaig> My brother wants me to install Linux for him on a machine that he has been give.  I'm not sure of the hardware, except that it has 128Mb RAM.  Is this enough for Ubuntu?  If not, I'm thinking of trying Xubuntu.  How similar is this?
<meson_ray> how big's the HD?
<meson_ray> sorry, I only speak english and bad english
<Angie> oh ok
<jhaig> I'm not sure, but I'm guessing (hoping) that it will be more than enough for a fairly standard Linux install.
<Tammy> Oh ok i speak english a little bit but many things i dont understand
<meson_ray> try #ubuntu-de
<meson_ray> hm... is there any way to check?
<wickedpuppy> meson_ray, df -h
<Angie> heizung
<meson_ray> no, I know that
<wickedpuppy> not sure thats what you want .. but then i am guessing it
<jhaig> I was talking to him via MSN but he's gone.
<meson_ray> but I don't think his comp has it on there no
<meson_ray> w
<darth`zilla> Quick question. Does anyone know how to set incoming POP port in Evolution?
<spunk_> Hello all, which package gives me a standard development environment (i.e., gcc, stdlib, etc.)?
<finalbeta> jhaig, 128Mb is not enough. As stated on the downloads page.
<wickedpuppy> spunk_, build-essential
<Angie> help my
<wickedpuppy> Angie, what language do you speak ?
<spunk_> wickedpuppy, thanks!
<Angie> i dont  english
<Tammy> me and angie do speak germany
<wickedpuppy> i know ... what language do you speak ? german ?
<Tammy> yesssss
<Angie> jessssss
<wickedpuppy> can ask in #ubuntu-de ?
<meson_ray> jhaig:  if your brother is feeling up to it (and this takes a LOT of work) you could try gentoo
<meson_ray> that might be a bit difficult if he's never tried linux before
<jhaig> finalbeta: Thanks.
<Angie> i dont english
<Tammy> we dont know how we get there
<finalbeta> jhaig,  GNOME seems to be the most heavy window manager of them all. Xfce might work. Note that if it's a laptop the Video card might take some of that 128MB even
<meson_ray> type /join #ubuntu-de
<jhaig> meson_ray: I don't think so, but thanks for the suggestino.
<meson_ray> wait
<Angie> help my
<jhaig> finalbeta: I thought Gnome was lighter than KDE
<meson_ray> I know there's a light version of linux somewhere
<Dr_willis> xubuntu is a lighter desktop/install
<meson_ray> jhaig:  look into puppy linux maybe
<Angie> tammy wo bist du
<Tammy> hallo
* wickedpuppy cries 
<Angie> du depp
<Dr_willis> puppylinux = is ULTRA light
<Angie> www.ubuntu.de
<meson_ray> angie:  /join #ubuntu-de
<spunk_> wickedpuppy, hm, build-essential seems to be aimed at installing an environment for package development. Is there any package for misc. development?
<Angie> ubuntu.de
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<Angie> help my
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<jhaig> I suggested buying more memory but he is a poor student (so he claims)
<wickedpuppy> Angie, type this /join #ubuntu-de
<wickedpuppy> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> spunk_,  misc. development of what? :)
<Angie> danke
<dragonfire1> I'm trying to install ubuntu I'm at the partion area I have four partions 9.9 each
<meson_ray> -_-
<wickedpuppy> 9.9 each ?
<meson_ray> jhaig:  more memory for a system with 128 MB has gotta be pretty cheap right now
<dragonfire1> I 'm trying to prepare mount anywhere is there instructions on this searching
<spunk_> Dr_willis, c-programs. :-)
<finalbeta> jhaig, yes, so did I. but now I read this. http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/ even tho it's written by a KDe dev.
<wickedpuppy> spunk_, gcc is in build-essential ..
<Dr_willis> spunk_,  then install build-essential  its got thej core set of tools needed todo that then
<dragonfire1> Says no root file
<dragonfire1> sytem
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<Dr_willis> spunk_,  then install whatever -dev files you need for the libs/tools/libraries you wish to use
<Alakazam_> hi DJ_Danni
<spunk_> wickedpuppy, Dr_willis ok, I'll go for build-essential. thanks!
<DJ_Danni> Need som info
<DJ_Danni> 500 Internal Error
<spunk_> Dr_willis, ok
<DJ_Danni> There was an unusual problem serving the requested URL '/phpmyadmin/index.php'.
<DJ_Danni> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<DJ_Danni> thttpd/2.23beta1 26may2002
<DJ_Danni> What error is this
<wickedpuppy> DJ_Danni, ask in #php ?
<Angie> hallo
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Angie> hi wahts uppppppppppppppppppp
<jhaig> Anyway, I told him that it would be sluggish with that much memory, so I may still try (x)ubuntu
<Mille> lo
<Mille> i should be able to make my ubuntu partition bigger with the ubuntu-cd huh?
<[GuS] > hi guys! there is an app in Ubuntu or Kubuntu to handly with Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone?
<Mille> ... using gpart or gtpart or what it's called.
<[GuS] > gparted is
<Mille> gparted. but that should be possible, huh?
<Gosty> please help me http://pastebin.it/2035 will this work? i want subdomains in my local network
<[GuS] > general, ext3 does not allow or is to risk to do that Mille
<skircr115> why doesnt ubuntu work with wireless internet
<KenSentMe> !wireless > skircr115
<ArvineClone> Hi, I have a possibly simple question, but my rummaging through ubuntuforums hasn't turned up anything useful, is there a quick-n-dirty way to change sound driver setups?  from the Intel onboard to something more generic like AC97?
<blabla> hi
<Dr_willis> skircr115,  it depends on the card/chipset
<skircr115> yeah but i have the wireless chip and everything i need to run it but it doesnt run
<KenSentMe> skircr115: what kind of hardware do you have?
<blabla> when i try to load a webpage, i can connect to the server, but it stops when it comes to the http request. how can i fix that?
<mAIJK-> How do I do to autostart an service when I restart my server?
<haffe> add a start script to /etc/init.d
<skircr115> umm... 5.10
<Mille> any ideas when a new ubuntu version with the latest gnome will be released? :-)
<haffe> Mille:  Edgy Eft = 6.10 s Month 10 of year 6
<Mille> i see
<Mille> that's about now xD
<haffe> Yepp.
<jenda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<haffe> Might be postponed to 6.12 though.
<Gosty> please help me http://pastebin.it/2035 will this work? i want subdomains in my local network
<haffe> AFAIK it's 6 month relaease cycle.
<shriphani> i am learning python
<shriphani> done !
<[GuS] > people... some app to handle/admin motorola v300 phone?
<jhaig> haffe: Is that true that it might be postponed?  I mentioned earlier that I'm thinking of giving Ubuntu to my brother, and I was going to get 6.10 beta, but now I may go for the previous version.
<Dr_willis> [GuS] ,  clarify 'handle' - theres the bluetooth tools.
<haffe> I don't know, my guess is as good as yours jhaig
<[GuS] > handle, i mean for example... to download the photos from it
<jhaig> haffe: Well, you're guess is probably better than mine.
<Dr_willis> [GuS] ,   the bluetooth tools.
<[GuS] > i have connected at usb (i use Kubuntu) and in bluetools does not appears the v300...
<haffe> Hmmm, now I think I have done something stupid again.
<Dr_willis> [GuS] ,  ive accessed my bluetooth enabled phone with the various bluetooth tools.. andyes. it can be an annoyance
<haffe> first I ran sudo passwd root
<haffe> After that I ran sudo userdel root
<[GuS] > Dr_willis, for example, which one tool?
<Dr_willis> as usb - the device 'should' show up as a hard drive. Check dmesg output and 'sudo fdisk -l'
<[GuS] > whai i have is: sudo apt-get install libusb-dev
<[GuS] > ups
<[GuS] > i mean
<Dr_willis> [GuS] ,  kde and gnome both have theor own bluetooth tools.. i dont rember the names.. they are in the menus when installed.
<[GuS] > Bus 002 Device 028: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone
<[GuS] > with that command does not show as a "another disk"
<THX-1138> Any nifty tips on using .gnomerc?
<Dr_willis> its possible the phone has tobe in a specific mode to work as a usb drive.
<[GuS] > ok
<THX-1138> Good Morning Dr_willis
<Gosty> Hi please help me. I want subdomains in my local network etc. mysql.gosty-pc.lan and so on i want to apply this: http://pastebin.it/2035 will this work?
<Dr_willis> Howdy THX-1138
<MadDog011> Does anyone have 15min of time, I need help setting up a UBUNTU router
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, if you ask me there isnt a bind expert here alive ...
<umbro> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: but it isn't for expert but i am newbie :D
<THX-1138> MadDog011 - Have you taken a look at Firestarted, shorewall and bastille?
<MadDog011> THX-1138, no can you link me?
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, well you can ask of course ... :P
<THX-1138> MadDog01- s/Firestarted/Firestarter/g
<boink_> MadDog011: I don't know the exact Ubuntu way of doing this, but it would be handly to read about iptables
<boink_> with iptables you can make your Ubuntu box into a router
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: so can you check it if it will work? i am newbie and i found it on internet so i a little but changed me for my need
<MadDog011> is there any tutorial out there
<MadDog011> I downloaded UBUNTU Server
<MadDog011> installed it
<MadDog011> and im utterly confused
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, if i know ... i would have answered it ...
<THX-1138> MadDog - There are some nice webmin goodies for routers also. (you need a desktop)
<wickedpuppy> really
<Dr_willis> ubuntu homepage has several guides
<meson_ray> is there a way of storing all the programs for ubuntu on another partition (can't mount it)?
<boink> MadDog101: time to google to get a good script for your needs
<wickedpuppy> for Ubuntu server .. there is only iptables ...
<MadDog011> allright i'll google it out...
<MadDog011> wickedpuppy, I need packet shaping too
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: so it will work? i don't understand you..... :(
<boink> then you'll need to set it up to start on boot once you have the iptables script you want
<MadDog011> I need DNS Server I need Router packet shaping ...
<wickedpuppy> MadDog011, packet shaping ?
<MadDog011> yes
<MadDog011> aka bandwith limiting
<wickedpuppy> Gosty, no i do not know bind ... my networking is total noob
<THX-1138> MadDog - Feeling adveturous take a peek at conntrack
<wickedpuppy> i thought its called QOS
<boink> djbdns is another good dns server too
<wickedpuppy> oh well
<MadDog011> no its not qos
<MadDog011> I need packet shaping
<Gosty> wickedpuppy: aha noo i need help
<MadDog011> I need to limit bandwith of network users
<Dr_willis> thats not nice for the users! :P
<loopjeremyloop> strange issue - about 60% of the time when starting up, I'm missing either one or both of my panels (top/bottom) - restarting X (ctrl-alt-bs) sometimes fixes it, and sometimes I need to do it more than once.  Anyone else with this issue
<Knute> how can i convert ogg to mp3?
<THX-1138> looperjeremyloop - Do you have something launching from sessions startup programs that might interfere with gnome-panel? - xgl/xcompmgr?
<loopjeremyloop> beryl, yeah
<boink> Knute: sure
<wickedpuppy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<boink> convert the ogg file to a wav file, then make that wav file a mp3 file
<loopjeremyloop> rofl thank you ubotu
<wickedpuppy> its a bot
<meson_ray> Knute:  you might be able to do that with a standard out too
<meson_ray> might not need the inbetween file
<loopjeremyloop> i figured that out immediately after I typed that :)
<THX-1138> looperjeremyloop - You may need a custom gdm-custom, .xinitrc or .gnomerc a little experimentation will fix it. - my bet is gdm-custom
<Knute> but how can i decode ogg to wav?
<boink> Knute: oggenc
<loopjeremyloop> kk, any web resources offhand for that, THX-1138?
<Knute> apt-get didnt find oggenc
<THX-1138> looperjeremyloop #ubuntu-xgl
<boink> hmm, is it vorbis tools?
<loopjeremyloop> okay thanks THX-1138
<boink> apt-cache search vorbis-tools or something like that
<meson_ray> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<Knute> jepp
<Knute> thx
<boink> and then man oggenc
<boink> and then, of course, man lame
<THX-1138> boink - Buddy, dearest friend. possibly you can save me from a *HUGE* mistake. IOs there an open source alternative to BlazePro fpr re=encoding .wmv to ogg? (100+ gigs it took daysto do.)
<boink> THK-1138: sorry, don't know of any :/
<boink> wmv is closed source and that sux
<THX-1138> boink - GAH! (runs scrams and pounds head on wall.)
<boink> wmv is 3vil stuff, sadly
<Moroso> any1 can tell me how (with wich program) i can substitute tabulation with 8 spaces?
<THX-1138> Aspirin STAT!
<boink> stick to open source :)
<Moroso> i'm going crazy
<boink> <- already is
<zeronenorez> help
<haffe> Moroso:  Any text editor with search & replace should do it for you.
<dennda> hi. how may i install the default open source driver for my ati graphics card?
<zeronenorez> my xfce lost panels
<zeronenorez> but i reworked that
<boink> damm, it's oggdec instead of oggenc .. heh. little boo-boo
<Moroso> haffe: great, but what i have to search for? there is a code for tabulation?
<zeronenorez> but then shouldn't shutdown
<haffe> Just press the tab key, should work I think.
<THX-1138> boink - BlazePro is looking like the single option.
<zeronenorez> with the warning: xfce-session is running....
<Moroso> haffe, it doesn't work, it pass at the next text field of the user interface
<haffe> Odd.
<orbin> dennda: default would be 'ati'.  it should already be installed.
<Moroso> pass = switch
<zeronenorez> suck that
<MadDog011> I just gave up on UBUNTU :) switching to centos :)))
<boink> good luck then
<boink> centos is a very good system too
<MadDog011> thanx
<zeronenorez> not better than ubuntu
<MadDog011> I know, this ubuntu server is way too different than anything I ever worked on
<boink> it's based on debian, whearas centos is based on red hat 9
<MadDog011> That should work allright
<jhaig> Centos is based on RHEL of the same version.
<jhaig> Ie, Centos 4 is based on RHEL 4
<boink> ok
<SpComb> gah, this debian -> ubuntu conversion is not working. Is there any way to boot the ubuntu installer/livecd from a USB stick instead of a CD?
<zeronenorez> how about gentoo?
<bm0nk>  I've managed to get ubuntu to see my usb wg121 (v2)  card...but I'm having some difficulty getting it connected to the internet...
<jhaig> Gentoo is based on it's own two feet  ;-)
<SpComb> I've tried googleing, but all I can find is stuff about installing ubuntu to a USB stick
<boink> gentoo is the most "BSD" of all linux distros
<bm0nk> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zeronenorez> i have an mini gentoo ISO how could i boot it on disk?
<D-Line> hello
<Wulong> Do ubuntu support WPA/WPA2 by default, install?
<Wulong> Ubuntuinstaller.
<bm0nk> No :(
<D-Line> ubuntu 6.06 used default memory 106 mb ?
<D-Line> i have 128 mb ram and ubuntu is used 106 mb
<MadDog011> should I install X with Gnome on a 450mhz pc?
<D-Line> is it normal ?
<Wulong> MadDog011: depends on it usage, I wouldn't.
<MadDog011> k im not going to
<MadDog011> its a server
<Wulong> X, not on a server!
<MadDog011> ok
<MadDog011> no x then
<Wulong> D-Line: Linux is trying to use as much ram as possible. For petter perforamce.
<zeronenorez> how to boot :SabayonLinux-x86-3.0e.miniEdition.iso?
<MadDog011> what is Legacy software development
<MadDog011> do I need it on a linux server
<D-Line> ok Wulong
<IceTox> ANyone here have ever installed a "Creative Webcam Live!" on ubuntu? I can't get any drivers what so ever for the webcam :(
<D-Line> I have ubuntu server for websites
<Admiral_Chicago> !webcam > IceTox
<THX-1138> IceTox - what does lspci , lshw  say about the chip inside?
<D-Line> and I think 106 mb very big ram for server
<spunk_> I've ha laptop with an (old) wifi-card (Prism 2 I believe). Can I use it to connect to an AP that uses WPA2-PSK? Is it required that the wifi-card's hardware supports WPA2 or can that be handled in software?
<THX-1138> spunk_ - Do you want to see if ubotu knows anything about !wpa?
<THX-1138> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wikijeff> Is there a way I can stop the gnome network manager applet from running at startup without uninstalling it?
<THX-1138> spunk_ - hm. - not terribly enlightening.
<ArvinClone> Hi, I asked a little while ago but i got bumped, is there any simple way to switch audio drivers?  The Intel audio controller in the HP dv8000t has no working microphone so I want to try using the AC97 instead.
<spunk_> THX-1138, yep, If Ubuntu can handle WPA...
<IceTox> THX-1138: the output of the usb from lshw is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25586/ (lspci gave me nothing about the issue)
<ajopaul> ArvinClone, select pref or Admin -> sound change ur default sound dev there
<THX-1138> spunk_ - WiFi is still painful. - enabled it yesterday and was stuck on reboot. "configuring network interfaces" - reinstalled. - lol
<billytwowilly> what is the default port for ssh? 22?
* pumuky nas
<spunk_> THX-1138, :-)
<spunk_> billytwowilly, yep
<mdasilva_> anyone here use evolution? is there  a way to have signatures placed before inline quoted text for replies/forwards?
<IceTox> yes billytwowilly. But you can change it if ya want in the /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<pumuky> hola,soy novato en esto de linux,para instalar es aptitude install nombre del programa?
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bettyboop1975> j
<macsim> anybody can tell me what preseed means ?
<IceTox> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<IceTox> sweet
<Alakazam_> .
<macsim> IceTox: pressed means sweet ?
<IceTox> the oppertunity of talking other people in your own language is sweet macsim :)
<ArvinClone> Is anybody here familiar with how to change/swap sound drivers
<IceTox> THX-1138: the output of the usb from lshw is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25586/ (lspci gave me nothing about the issue)
<macsim> IceTox: ok ...
<THX-1138> IceTox - sigh - i don't have a clue.
<IceTox> that's ok THX-1138. :) I'll go on searching google :)
<ArtVandalae> Where does Ubuntu store the dl .deb files?
<ArvinClone> Is anybody here familiar with how to change/swap sound drivers??
<Kamping_Kaiser> ArtVandalae, /var/cache/apt/archives
<richee> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<IceTox> that would be /var/cache/apt/archieves ArtVandalae
<richee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<IceTox> oh.. nevermind.. I'm just slow :)
<ArtVandalae> Thanks
<IceTox> :)
<ArvinClone> I've already hunted through Ubuntu Forums, but I'm not coming up with anything short of total kern recompile :(
<xav_> does anyone also have problem with fonts in openoffice?
<xav_> all fonts are awfully blurred
<xav_> and the menu fonts are huge
<xav_> http://img352.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oofontsyp0.png
<Zaggynl> I secretly use Office in WinXP in vmware :>
<xav_> baaad
<meson_ray> ArvinClone: you could try rmmod
<ArvinClone> rmmod?
<meson_ray> ArvinClone: that shuts down driver modules
<ArvinClone> but how to put AC97 in it's place?
<meson_ray> modprobe
<ArvinClone> I consulted with a hardware friend who said the Conextant and AC97 are very similar
<ajopaul> ArvinClone, am not on gnome so not sure wher it is but sure had swapped once sound device, goto Preference or Administration -> sound -> default device
<ArvinClone> hmmmm that would require me to install GNOME then
<meson_ray> are you on kubuntu?
* ArvinClone is a KDE person
<ArvinClone> yep
<ArvinClone> 6.06
<htims> hello, where can i find the list of applied patches to the dapper / edgy kernels?
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to format an usb drive using ubuntu?
<xav_> htims, there is a git repo afaik
<meson_ray> have you tried kconfig?
<xav_> SuperMiguel, usb drives are no different than normal drives
<htims> xav_: do you know where? --
<sproingie> htims: i'm pretty sure they're separated out into their own directory in the source .deb
<ArvinClone> no is that like xconfig?
<meson_ray> it's the kde control center
<xav_> htims, no
<SuperMiguel> is not lerting fotmat it
<SuperMiguel> it says that i dont have permission
<meson_ray> try running on sudo
<SuperMiguel> how
<ArvinClone> yeah there's nothing in the sound server that lets me change the audio driver
<meson_ray> hm...
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  sudo *command*
<xav_> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/11/5/246
<SuperMiguel> yea
<SuperMiguel> but what is the comand to format usb drivers?
<SuperMiguel> drive*
<meson_ray> oh
<ArvinClone> I am guessing that if Conextant is similar enough to AC97 (unproven but i'll take a guess at this point) then maybe modprobe could find it?
<meson_ray> sorry, dunno
<meson_ray> *sorry dunno was to SuerMiguelp
<meson_ray> well modprobe can load it regardless
<meson_ray> but whether it will work or not...
<meson_ray> (maybe?)
<bobezus> Is there a way to use a DV CAM as a WEBCAM?
<ArvinClone> oh well even if it worked crapily it'd be no worse than the current one
<meson_ray> you can try to modprobe it
<ArvinClone> Intel's support is almost as bad as none at all
<meson_ray> what sound architecture are you using?
<meson_ray> arts?
<ArvinClone> on a intel board - volume sucks, microphone's AWOL, memstick controller's not found
<ArvinClone> yeah using arts/alsa
<ArvinClone> but i found out OSS is no better
<sproingie> i thought arts replaced alsa
<ArvinClone> there's several threads on ubuntuforums, many complaints, and nothing from Intel/HP so far
<xav_> htims, you can still look at the changelog, and get the source package
<meson_ray> up until now i've always used alsa
<mdasilva_> anyone here use evolution? is there  a way to have signatures placed before inline quoted text for replies/forwards?
<meson_ray> what's the lspci on your audio?
<ArvinClone> lemme check
<sproingie> alsa makes me hate linux all over again
<ArvinClone> problem is i'm using win partition right now (had to use skype)
<mdasilva_> omg why not include a top quoting option for evolution
<mdasilva_> this is retarded
<ArvinClone> that's the worst, i can live with crappy volume and no stick, but no microphone means no sky;e :(
<meson_ray> yeah, i had to do that last night too, boot intpeo windows for sky
<sproingie> i have a realtek ac97, single most common sound chipset there is.  and it can't handle doing line out and spdif at the same time
<CromagDK> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sproingie> configuring it in general is just extreme pain
<meson_ray> whoops
<meson_ray> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ArvinClone> ok that was stupid on my part
<meson_ray> ArvinClone: use pastebin
* ArvinClone bangs head on keyboard
<ArvinClone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25588/
<meson_ray> do you know what driver it uses?
<ArvinClone> I believe it's the 82801G controller
<meson_ray> do you know what the linux driver name is?
<ArvinClone> not off hand, i'd have to switch back to find out :(
<IceTox> it occurs to me that webcams are supposed to be mounted to /dev/video0. Mine is not. Anyone can help me? 'lshw' information on the device is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25586/
<bertugolu> from where do i edit the chmod
<bertugolu> ?
<IceTox> in the terminal bertugolu, or by right clicking the file and go to properties.
<meson_ray> ArvinClone:  it looks like there might not be support for it yet.  i found a patch for alsa-drivers, but that's not likely to help you
<meson_ray> ArvinClone: you're looking at a kernel compile maybe
<ArvinClone> recompile with what though?
<ArvinClone> the alsa patch?
<meson_ray> actually, take alsa OUT
<meson_ray> and use alsa-drivers
<meson_ray> and the hda-intel driver
<ArvinClone> actually, HDA-Intel is what I have now i believe
<meson_ray> which kernel do you have?
<[GuS] > Dr_willis, , it works with moto4lin ;)
<ArvinClone> I have the *.16 driver for SMP
<ArvinClone> 16-25.15,16 and 17
<meson_ray> so 2.6.16?
<mdasilva_> is there a way to move an active process to screen without restarting the process all over again?
<meson_ray> i think the driver in that version might be broken
<ArvinClone> yeah, 2.6.16
<ArvinClone> I had read that the SD reader in breezy is broken, one thread mentioned that the prior version worked
<meson_ray> i found something where someone using slackware took alsa out of the kernel and used alsa-drivers and got it working
<ArvinClone> i've pondered installing a 2.4 kernel for comparison
<ArvinClone> well if i was gonna chuck ubuntu it'd be to gentoo rather than slack
<ArvinClone> nothing against slack, but something appealing about the control that gentoo offers
<fejdan> Helo! im from sweden, can anybody help me with my server? i need to fix ip so i can go on the internet..
<meson_ray> i'm not saying you should use slack
<meson_ray> i'm just saying that this person was using slack and got it working by using alsa-drivers
<kmandla> greetings!
<meson_ray> even if you're using ubuntu, you should be able tto get it working like tha
<xav_> ArtVandalae, don't talk about gentoo
<fejdan> kmandla can you help me?
<ArtVandalae> ArtVandalae: ?
<ArtVandalae> woops
<ArvinClone> LOL
<kmandla> with what?
<ArtVandalae> xav_: ?
<ArvinClone> i think he meant me
<meson_ray> *cough*  I don't use gentoo at all....
<fejdan> kmandla my server, im a little noob :P
<xav_> ArvinClone, yes indeed, sorry :)
<ArvinClone> i'd never use it for a laptop, i prefer to have a install take less than 8 hours, call me impatient
<brainstew> hi my problem:  well i was a jerk and changed dapper to edgy in sources.list .. upgraded and then changed back to dapper in souces.list and put dapper back.. so now the gdm looks like windows 98 or smthn.. how can i get the nice ubuntu look back?
<fejdan> kmandla never used buntu
<kmandla> i can try. i'm not very good with servers.
<meson_ray> anyway the point was if you use alsa-driver you should be able to get it working
<xav_> ArvinClone, i'd never use it for anything
<meson_ray> only that would require you to recompile your kernel
<meson_ray> without alsa support
<tRSS> i need some desperate help with my grub and disk partitions
<ArvinClone> see i foolishly assumed that the hardware specific driver would trump a generic one, at least till i ran into Inteldrivers LOL
<meson_ray> my biggest suggestion would actually be to get a second opinion and do what i say as a last resort, because it's a pain in the ass
<ArvinClone> yes, i consider a recompile one stop short of wiping the install completely
<fejdan> kmandla i need to fix a ip or something, so i can go out on the internet
<ArvinClone> takes almost as much time i think
<brainstew> THX-1138, hi my problem:  well i was a jerk and changed dapper to edgy in sources.list .. upgraded and then changed back to dapper in souces.list and put dapper back.. so now the gdm looks like windows 98 or smthn.. how can i get the nice ubuntu look back?
<meson_ray> mine's a silicon integrated systems audio controller and it uses an intel driver
<ArvinClone> what really blows me away, in windows, the SD controller is listed as a "Standards Compliant SD Controller"
<kmandla> hmm. are you working with a router, or is this through another computer?
<tRSS> I have 3 partitions with win xp (ntfs), ubuntu (ext3) with / and /boot, another ext3 partition which has my backup
<fejdan> kmandla with a router
<kmandla> excellent! and you want the router to allow your machine on to the internet?
<ArvinClone> apparently the HDA chipset has a bad history with linux compatiility
<fejdan> is the anybody who is from sweden here?
<fejdan> kmandla
<fejdan> yes
<tRSS> i reinstalled win xp, and it erased grub from the mbr. I reinstalled grub onto  the mbr (setup (hd0))
<meson_ray> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dhq> i have the source of xorg 7.1 how do i build it i hit command sudo ./configure
<Acdic32> updating to 6.06
<Acdic32> how do i update from 6.06 to edgy?
<xav_> tRSS, rule number one : always install windows before linux if you are going to dualboot
<Acdic32> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kmandla> fejdan do you know your own IP address and the address of your router?
<meson_ray> tRSS said 'reinstall'
<THX-1138> brainstew - That sounds involved. - Use a band aid and cover it with a new theme?
<fejdan> kmandla
<fejdan> yes i do
<Acdic32> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<tRSS> xav: i do that, but I had to reinstall win xp, without reinstalling linux
<tRSS> brb
<jwl007> Oct. 26th.. woohoo
<xav_> rule number two : don't use windows, because you always have to reinstall it
<fejdan> kmandla sry for my bad english :)
<ArvinClone> ok i'm switching back to Kubuntu, back in a sec
<brainstew> THX-1138, if i change themes.. if themes are the things under "user interface settings" .. then it will only change colors of the windows 98 looking theme
<THX-1138> mdasilva_ - the gtprgrp command sound right? http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl2_getpgrp.htm
<fejdan> witch is the easiest buntu client?
<brainstew> THX-1138, id like to reinstall the part of ubuntu where the look is.. i removed gdm and reinstallid it.. but didnt work
<kmandla> fejdan no problem. my english is pretty bad too. :)
<fejdan> kmandla ;) do you think you can help me?
<jenda> Ubuntu won't recognise my WD Combo external drive. Any ideas?
<jenda> HD drive, that is
<haffe> Could someone help me? I installed phphmyadmin but my user and password won't let me in. What should I do ?
<CromagDK> root and no password
<CromagDK> try that
<kmandla> fejdan i'll try, but i'm afraid i don't have much time. do you connect with dhcp? do you know?
<CromagDK> i cant remember if its for phpmyadmin..
<fejdan> kmandla hmm idont know, whats dhcp?
<THX-1138> madasilva_ - setpgid?
<fejdan> kmandla im connecting to a router
<kmandla> fejdan it's an automatic ip assigning system. if you're using a regular router like netgear or linksys, it will use dhcp to give you an ip
<mike> For some reason, my ubuntu CD wouldn't install, so i installed kubuntu however, i want to use gnome. I "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but when i go into gnome all the panels and such arent there. Any ideas?
<fejdan> kmandla aha, i have a netgear i think
<kmandla> fejdan good! usually if you open a browser and point it at 192.168.1.1, you'll get a configuration page
<orestyle3> Is software raid faster than hardware raid....
<SuperMiguel> hello i have a internal wireless card i can use it from windows but when i use ubuntu i wont turn on :S
<SuperMiguel> how can i set it up
<brainstew> THX-1138,  thunar wont start because it doesnt find ubuntulooks module_path.. what should i do? reinstall?
<meson_ray> what card?
<xav_> orestyle3, faster? why would it be?
<SuperMiguel> Broadcon
<meson_ray> can you paste the line from lspci?
<meson_ray> use pastebin
<meson_ray> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<SuperMiguel> BCM4318 AIRFORCE
<meson_ray> are you on amd64?
<orestyle3> Well, I have a old dual 733 processor dell and a dual amd 64 process or hp and when testing they are only 20 seconds apart (on hardware one software)
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<fejdan> kmandla
<fejdan> okey
<dhq> is there a guide to install xserver7.1 from sources
<xav_> orestyle3, maybe you need to compare something comparable ?
<villa> salut
<kmandla> fejdan see if you can find a "basic settings" page. that will tell you if the router is using dhcp or static ip addresses
<xav_> orestyle3, on the pc where you are using hardware raid, switch to software and see what the difference is
<fejdan> kmandla is using static
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  Are you running a 32-bit version of Ubuntu or a 64-bit version?
<orestyle3> xav_: from what dell says the software raid smokes the hardware raid.  I understand the software is better
<SuperMiguel> 32 bit
<fejdan> kmandla brb
<brainstew> THX-1138,  the edgy thing was a serious mistake.. my xorg.conf is a mess.. ntfs-3g wont work  and shiid :(
<orestyle3> xav_: I would but my HP does not allow me to disable the onboard raid controller.  I would have to purchase another HBA...
<meson_ray> i had this problem yesterday on installation actually
<orestyle3> xav_:  I tried to configure it with SWR but got errors on the installation.
<xav_> orestyle3, onboard raid controller isn't hardware raid
<kmandla> fejdan ok.
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<meson_ray> Be careful, there are two versions of the drivers - one is 64bit, the other is 32bit, and you need the 32bit version to make it work
<orestyle3> xav_: from HP its called an integrated array smart 6i controller
<orestyle3> xav_: that must be why I can disable it on the dell system, not on the HP..
<shido> Does anybody know how to get rid of this "Debian" submeno that suddenly appeared in my "Applications" menu?   im using gnome
<gershon> sudo apt-get remove menu
<shido> gershon i removed that pack and the debian submenu is still there
<gershon> shido: and through gui?
<kmandla> gotta run, people. thnx and cya
<shido> i dont know hows that gershon :(
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here gotten s-video output to work with an ATI Radeon card?
<FunnyLookinHat> Can't seem to find a good howto in the forums.
<gershon> shido: alacarte, menu editor, right click menu and "edit menus"
<meson_ray> Supermiguel:  I found the answer earlier, but i can't find the page now
<FunnyLookinHat> And is anyone else having problems downloading XINE?
<SuperMiguel> :(
<shido> ohh thanks gershon, i'll try that :)
<zoram> hi there
<meson_ray> i'll post to pastebin
<meson_ray> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zoram> anyone knowledgable about the ati R200 bug arround here ?
<FunnyLookinHat> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xav_> OH SHIT
<xav_> motherfuckin car
<xav_> I HATE CAR
<xav_> DIE CAR DIE
<SuperMiguel> xav dont use drugs
<xav_> fuckin moron car user, die too
<xav_> there you go
<g-nome> hello, i want to completely reformat my ipod, what's the command to reformat at fat32?
<orestyle3> xav_: actually I think the smartarray is pci-x card
<gershon> any1 else python issues with gnome 2.16.1 ?
<THX-1138> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> !tell xav_ about language
<jrib> gershon: are you on edgy?
<FunnyLookinHat> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Elko> xav, maybe you are looking for an alternate support group?
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<gershon> yeah, recent update killed all python-gnome apps
<meson_ray> there's how i found the answer, i think
<zoram> anyone here who could help me with that fglrx /ati bug ?
<meson_ray> if you follow that you should be fine
<xav_> Elko, I just need to kill myself, because I'm sick of this world which is getting worse and worse
<jrib> gershon: edgy in #ubuntu+1
<meson_ray> shoot, that's the wrong page
<g-nome> hello, i want to completely reformat my ipod, what's the command to reformat at fat32?
<gershon> jrib: 10x
<Elko> xav_: heh, http://cox.ev.ath.cx:7420/
<dealer> what's the minimum disk space needed for ubuntu?
<THX-1138> dealer - about 5g for a desktop.
<dealer> just for the install?
<CCmonster> or are you including apps?
<xenoNfluX> my server install is just over 1.6GB... but I've added a few things to it
<tristanmike> dealer: the offical package says at least 2 gb
<dealer> but with gnome and all that stuff, how much it uses?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 gig
<tristanmike> dealer: that's it
<Kamping_Kaiser> +your files
<FunnyLookinHat> What apt-get command fixes broken packages?  i have quite a few apparently
<xenoNfluX> 2GB at least
<jenda> Does GRUB number partitions in the same order Ubuntu does (-1, of course), or does it use the order they are in on the disk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> funkyHat_, -f install
<abionnnn> Is there any way to run XFIG on ubuntu?
<g-nome> hello, how can i reformat a drive (fat32)?
<dealer> and for xubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, dsic
<Kamping_Kaiser> *disc
<xenoNfluX> considering the server install doesnt come with GNOME/etc
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: k, thx
<zoram> anyone having any idea about the fglrx /ati problem ???? see there : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/47371/+index
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, thats afaik :)
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: AFAYK is good enough ;)
<xenoNfluX> jenda, (hd0,0) is your first disk, first partition
<jenda> The worst that happens is that it won't work.
<dealer> xenoNfluX: the same space?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, :)
<jenda> yep, yep... thx, xenoNfluX :)
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25590/
<meson_ray> i believe that is all the steps i used to fix it
<morphir> anyone run engage on dapper?
<Dimensions> hi i have installed php on my linux ubuntu system along with emacs and Nvu when i make a test page and save it as .php and then open it in firefox it says open with and then opens blank pages again and again this happens repeatedly ...
<Admiral_Chicago> morphir, you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<xenoNfluX> dealer, my Ubuntu Server install is right around 1.6GB and I've not added much to it.... Server doesnt come with GNOME or any of those GUI apps, so Desktop is going to weigh in at a bit more
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  You also have to add ndiswrapper-utils through synaptics package manager
<brainstew> man i fucked up.. how could i restore my dapper if i upgraded to edgy ... i changed dapper repos back but it doesnt work
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dimensions, save it in ~/public_html, then visint localhost/~username
<dealer> okay
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, language, please
<brosnan> Dimensions: check the mime-type that the server is sending the file as
<brainstew> yesyes.. but how to restore dapper setup
<sproingie> brainstew: you're looking at reinstalling
<brainstew> damn damn damn damn damn
<harry> can someone help me with this website. i cant log in to the MAIN LOG IN https://cabincrew.emirates.com/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, theres no 'roll back'
<sproingie> rollback would be pretty nifty.  probably take a lot of space for whole dist-upgrades tho
<meson_ray> SuperMiguel:  system>administration>synaptics package manager... then edit>add CD-ROM
<meson_ray> afterwards you can install ndiswrapper-utils
<dealer> thanks a lot
<harry> can someone help me with this website. i cant log in to the MAIN LOG IN https://cabincrew.emirates.com/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Harksaw, could you not spam thanks?
<brainstew> what about terminal.. aptitude upgrade stuff doesnt work?` Kamping_Kaiser ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, harry , could you not spam
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, what have you done?
<sproingie> don't ask spammers nicely
<harry> Kamping_Kaiser: i wasnt.
<meson_ray> download the windows 32-bit driver from your computer maker.  the driver should be called bcmwl5.inf
<zoram> well I'm probably asking in vain, but I'll try again: Anybody here who had a problem with FGLRX and an ATI graphic card and solved it ??*
<youbuntwo> zoram: me, i bought an NVIDIA
<brainstew> well i changed dapper in sources.list to edgy and upgraded.. then changed back and upgraded.. now it is a mutant of some kind
<meson_ray> any questions?
<zoram> thanks; that's helpful ://
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, i havent, but thats nto very descritive :(
<Spec> brainstew: i'm fairly certain that's not supported
<harry> can someone help me with this website. i cant log in to the MAIN LOG IN https://cabincrew.emirates.com/?
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats not supported, and it wont work, as the edgy packages have a higher version number theen the dapper oens
<Kamping_Kaiser> *ones
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser, I can describe the issue if someone is ready to help :)
<jenda> harry: this is the official support channel for Ubuntu, and that question is off-topic.
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, i'm 9 beers in, but i can try ;)
<sproingie> please don't respond to spammers
<brainstew> so Kamping_Kaiser  if i put edgy and upgrade again.. is there a possibility that it will go back to normal:\?
<sproingie> !ops
<Spec> harry: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Spec> sproingie: who is spamming?
<sproingie> [harry]  (n=haboy@124.105.155.46) : Harry Inoferio
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, 'normal' yes
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> sproingie: ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnomefreak, i suspect it was for harry
<Kamping_Kaiser> (*i suspect*)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, fwiw, my desktops edgy, and its 'stable'
<zoram> Kamping-Kaiser, well it's all described there :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185033
<sproingie> hard to say, the site apparently being botspammed is empty
* NaMcO^ : hi
<sproingie> oh well gotta go
<brainstew> Kamping_Kaiser,  k ill upgrade then..
<sproingie> sorry if that was a false alarm.  i doubt it was
<gnomefreak> harry: what is stopping you from loggin in?
<brainstew> some times i do the weirdest stuff in xterm.. Amen
<harry> jenda. how come its off topic. i'm using ubuntu systems. that page can be opened through MS-Internet Explorer 6. i cant log in through firefox using ubuntu. so i need help
<melon> can anybody suggest a better alternative for icq/msn/etc than gaim?
<brainstew> melon amsn
<Kamping_Kaiser> harry, more info would be helfpfull
<zoram> Kamping-Kaiser, basically the newer ati driver is broken for R200 ati series, as a result, impossible to launch open office. A fix was given on the thread in the forum. Worked at first but doesn't anymore
<THX-1138> sproingie - any talk of XGL in the next release or the one following?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<melon> amsn - does that cover irc?
<jenda> harry, ok
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<harry> sproingie: whats with my private IP??
<gnomefreak> melon: no its just msn
<xenoNfluX> harry, that's an issue with the web developer/web host, it most likely has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, have you tried the open source driver?
<Mortice> melon: try bitlbee + your favourite IRC client
<melon> yeah.. i was hoping for another all-in-one
<gnomefreak> melon: gaim
<melon> lol
<BlueEagle> melon: kopete perhaps?
<gnomefreak> i know you would rather not
<zoram> Kamping-Kaiser, isn't it what I'm using ?
<melon> thanks - i'll go through 'n test the suggestions :)
<tonyr> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, run 'grep fglx /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and tell me what it says
<BlueEagle> harry: that page is not compatible with Opera in windows either.
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, Driver, not fglrx
<harry> xenoNflux: i just thought that you expert linux users can do something about it
<BlueEagle> harry: I suggest you write the adminitrators of the site and have them fix it.
<THX-1138> irssi - on screen - now what was the alias i wanted!???
<ph8> /quit?
* ArvineClone returns
<tonyr> What's the edgy discussion channel?
<b^j> i am running dapper and have not been able to install libgtk2.0-dev for like 3 weeks due to a dependency problem.  is this a known issue (how would i find this out?), is there a fix?  i really need to build an app the requires the lib
<hantu> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ladydoor> is there a way to make sudo not create ~.sudo_as_admin_successful?
<ph8> #ubuntu+1
<zoram> grep fglx /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it says nothing, xorg conf is probably in another directory, hold on
<BlueEagle> harry: it drops the error "The address type is unknown or unsupported\nvbscript:checkdll()" and it _is_ offtopic because it's not ubuntu-spesific.
<ladydoor> * i mean, ~/sudo*
<ladydoor> ...
<brainstew> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<xenoNfluX> harry, some web developers only design for MSIE... unless you're suggesting we participate in illegal activity by hacking into and reworking the code on the site, I suggest you take this up with whoever built the site
<harry> BlueEagle: thats a good idea. but i dont think their IT specialist will allow that. i think emirates airlines is affliated with MS
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, use Driver not fglrx
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser,  nothing either
<harry> xenoNflux: i get it. maybe its intentionally built for MS-IE only. for microsoft users
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, :| wtf?
<xenoNfluX> harry, your only option if they won't fix it so that you can use Firefox is to get MSIE working in WINE
<brainstew> apt-get or aptitude and what is the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser, seb@seb-desktop:~$ grep driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zoram> seb@seb-desktop:~$
<harry> xenoNflux: does it work on wine. ??
<xenoNfluX> harry, yes, it does
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, capital D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Driver, not driver
<b^j> brainstew, distupgrade is for moving between distros, ie dapper to edgy
<Jaak_> is it safe/possible to write dvd's from ubu's live cd?
<BlueEagle> harry: Then I suggest you find another airline or ride a bike. (and this still belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic so if you want to continue this then I suggest you join me there.)
<xenoNfluX> harry, I'm no expert in WINE, but I know that it does.... someone else here should be able to help you to get that going
<THX-1138> ie4linux is erm an "option" ... (ugh..)
<kyja> I was sure there is an IE linux version
<harry> xenoNflux: is IE for free. or do i have to get it with the MS installer
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, it works perfectly well for system upgrades
<brainstew> thanks
<THX-1138> WINE won't support IE never will.
<xenoNfluX> harry, MSIE is free, and there is an installer out there.... look for a WINE tutorial centered around MSIE
* Kamping_Kaiser uses it
<b^j> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah, but its intent is for between distrobutions
<Kamping_Kaiser> THX-1138, 'it never will' is wrong :)
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser,   Driver      "kbd"
<zoram>         Driver      "mouse"
<zoram>         Driver      "wacom"
<zoram>         Driver      "wacom"
<zoram>         Driver      "wacom"
<zoram>         Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<zoram>         Driver      "ati"
<zoram>         Driver      "fglrx"
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell zoram about paste
<THX-1138> Ask WINEHQ it is ans act of masochism. - lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, maybe, but its the best way of upgrading, between versions or not
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, <zoram>         Driver      "fglrx" <- you need 'ati'
<ladydoor> !paste > zoram
<Kamping_Kaiser> if 'ati' lest you open oo.o, then its a working work around ;)
<zoram> ok sorry
<ladydoor> xenoNfluX: well, free as in beer...it's *definitely* not Free Software
<xenoNfluX> harry, I don't know how much help this will be, but this is the first I found
<Jaak_> i know it's not recomended but is it possible to write onto a ntfs disk?
<xenoNfluX> ladydoor, exactly
<cocozz> Hi, I have 2 soundcards but sound is emitted on the first one, how can I change this to emit on the second one ? Thanks
<xenoNfluX> I never implied FOSS :)
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<chell> Jaak: It is yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> tell Jaak_ about ntfs3g
<xenoNfluX> harry, http://blog.drinsama.de/erich/en/linux/2006040302-msie-on-linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Jaak_ about ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser, , well I'll try that, but what i don't understand is the solution given on the forum worked but doesn't anymore
<harry> xenoNflux: thanks anyway. no wonder other people say M$ sucks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> zoram, i havent read it
<b^j> Kamping_Kaiser,  thats arguable, its main difference is in installing the "held back" packages and some more advanced dependency stuff.  The held back packages are held back for a reason. (i am originally a debain guy, it may be slightly different in ubuntu)
<chell> Hey, has anyone had issues with USB microphones and ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<zoram> Kamping_Kaiser,  basically had me replace libgl.so.1.2 by an older version
<slipttees> somebody can me informs if ubuntu edgy goes to come with following drive: VIA/S3G UniChrome IGP? , because it always uses vesa driver and the image is bad!
<harry> xenoNflux: thanks. how did sproingie got my IP address?
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, i am a debian/ubuntu bloke as well (hi :)), dist-upgrade tracks dependancies, upgrade just upgrades existing packages (afaik)
<THX-1138> ntfs-3g has more than a couple show stoppers for everyday use.
<xenoNfluX> harry, do /whois harry
<Kamping_Kaiser> THX-1138, what sort of stuf?i'v only heard good thigns so far
<kyja> this helpful? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-install-internet-explorer-on-linux.html
<THX-1138> Kamping_Kaiser - Filetimes
<WillEyedOney> trying to get ubuntu to see my adaptec 1542 scsi card (isa) any ideas? :)
<xenoNfluX> did I just see ISA?
<xenoNfluX> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> THX-1138, it doestn record them?
<WillEyedOney> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> isa=ugly
<xenoNfluX> ISA is still in use, wow.... to each their own :)
<MrBiggZ> Quick question .. I was trying to di a sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`unname -r` But i was getting that security.unbuntu.com cannot be resolved.  Where else can I get these headers?  Trying unbuntu out for the first time on vmware .. thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenoNfluX, lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> xenoNfluX, some people still suffer it :(
<WillEyedOney> some of remember when isa was the dog bollocks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<xenoNfluX> I avoided ISA by being an old school Mac user XD
<Kamping_Kaiser> some live in more enlightened times :)
* eracc still has an ISA SCSI card in his older FreeBSD Unix server system. As long as it is working ...
<ephemeros> yo
<b^j> can someone try to install libgtk2.0-dev? i am having dependency problems and need to build an app asap
<THX-1138> KampingKaiser - I know you have seen this. http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=2697&thread_ida=23836054
<ladydoor> MrBiggZ: well, if it says "unbuntu" in your sources.list, there's your problem--the OS is *ubuntu*--there's only 1 n
<hantu> b^j: installed it the other day, worked fine.
<brainstew> Kamping_Kaiser, it still does not find ubuntulooks and thunar does not start
<b^j> hantu, you on dapper?
<hantu> b^j: yep.
<brainstew> the module is missing.. where can i get it
<brainstew> a good repository list for edgy needed?
<b^j> hantu, grrr, can you get me the exact version of libpango-1.0-dev you have installed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> THX-1138, looking
<brainstew> can someone give me good edgy repositories?
<hantu> 1.12.2-0ubuntu3 i think, b^j
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, 'good' in what way?
<MrBiggZ> ladydoor .. thats just my bad typing .. you cannot ping security.ubunto.com
<b^j> hantu i have  1.12.3-0ubuntu3, do you know how i can downgrade
<brainstew> Kamping_Kaiser,  which do you use?  i think my list is full of errors or smthn
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, i use my ISP's mirrors
<xenoNfluX> I can ping security.ubuntu.com that's ubuntU
<hantu> reinstall it? :o
<hantu> anyway i gotta run
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, try 'archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse'
<Kamping_Kaiser> and add cc. infront if you fee like it
<brainstew> what does the cc do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cc means 'country code'
<brainstew> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> im' in australia - mines au.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<MrBiggZ> i'ma restart my vhost see what happens .. i can ping it through windows.  Strange becuase the network is working.
<buzzy> hello i am from knoppix because my ubuntu does not start anymore!!! i have tried to install nvidia drivers and when i have finished the procedure i hit Ctrl-Alt-Canc...but since then when i boot up my pc (i use floppy boot grub) it stops when saying:"Ok uncompressing linux...ok booting the kernel "  after this appears a black screen and nothing appens or is displayed...help me!!!
<chronic1> anyone here know how i can get gdk and gtk+ development headers installed?  i have to have pkg-config find both packages to install a program
<Kamping_Kaiser> chronic1, are you trying to recompiole somting in the repositories?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, have ou tried a different kernel?
<buzzy> yes Kamping_Kaiser but it stops when it says: "waiting for root File System"
<chronic1> nope -- just trying to compile a video converter for the psp
<chronic1> incidently...it uses two things already int he repository....but the deps are compiling fine with a different prefix
<eracc> WillEyedOney,  I have never tried to use an ISA card with *buntu. However, I understand that older hardware should still be supported with an "alternate" CD install. To get it working you need the card set for address 330 (default) or 334 and the aha1542 driver.
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, strange
<buzzy> yea
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ubuntu team have dropped ISA from warty (IE the first release)
<buzzy> i have a old graphic card
<Kamping_Kaiser> which causes some issues at times, but ISA is the suxor
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, what is it?
<eracc> Yet, if one needs ISA support because that is all one has at the moment then one needs to be able to use it.
<brainstew> Kamping_Kaiser,  which module handles themes in xubuntu ? i think it needs to be reinstalled
<Kamping_Kaiser> eracc, true, but in that case ubuntu is not your ideal distro :)
<buzzy> nvidia tnt2 riva model 64 Kamping_Kaiser !!!
<eracc> Kamping_Kaiser, thanks for letting me know. ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brainstew, i dont know - tried #xubuntu? i'm not familar with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> eracc, ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, ah, nvidia-legacy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> * :)
<buzzy> ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, you need the nvidia-legacy pacakge
<chronic1> Kamping_Kaiser: i might have found my dep problem
<voraistos> hey guys. i am having trouble with a new (but old) box. I have an SIS 630 it seems, integrated to the cheap matsonic Mbo. to get Aiglx working, because the graphics are shit, (excuse me, but thats a very optimistic description), i decided to add my old voodoo to the graphic circuit. 2d works, but no nice desktop. Can u help ?
<b^j> i am trying to get libgtk2.0-dev installed.  I am having depency problems with libpango.  i need libpango1.0-0=1.12.2-0ubuntu3 installed but i have 1.12.3-0ubunutu3 installed.  when i try to install the older version i get issues with libpango-common claiming to be not installed even though dpkg -l lists it as the exact version i need
<b^j> anyone able to help me?
<buzzy> Kamping_Kaiser,  yes but now i cant boot from ubuntu
<buzzy> !!
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, :( um. have you mounted your ubuntu /etc/ into your knoppix? you can edit the xorg.conf from there :)
<sig> whenever I try to apt-get a packge I get an error now
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, not sure i can, but i'll try
<buzzy> what edit can i do?
<fadain> sig: what error ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, change the Driver from 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sig> fadain, can I paste in here? or /msg you?
<fadain> sig: sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> and in /etc/modules you cna remove nvidia from the startup :)
<sig> ok one second
<fadain> sig: if its a big one /msg me
<Kamping_Kaiser> sig, or pastebin and pastebin
<buzzy> Kamping_Kaiser,  i already tried that
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, sure you didnt edit anythign else at the same time?
<sig> now this error I'm going to paste in here is when I try to get "any" package now
<buzzy> hmm quite sure
<buzzy> what can i do in modules?
<eracc> WillEyedOney, I just asked in ##freebsd if the AHA 1542 is still supported with the latest FreeBSD ... answer - yes. Maybe you need to move to FreeBSD for your AHA 1542 adapter.
<buzzy> pls repeit
<b^j> Kamping_Kaiser, i run apt-get install -force=yes libpango1.0-0=1.12.2-0ubuntu3 and get libpango1.0-0: Depends: libpango1.0-common (>= 1.12.2-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed.  dpkg -l dpkg -l libpango1.0-common gives1.12.3-0ubuntu3 as installed
<sig> hmm fadain Kamping_Kaiser never mind it seems to have fixed itself after I did "apt-get autoclean"
<sig> nevermind :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, you can select modules to load
<fadain> sig: good :)
<WillEyedOney> eracc, thanks for asking, I'll dump the card and stick it in the spares bin
<eracc> WillEyedOney, according to Kamping_Kaiser you are not going to have success trying to use your old ISA adapter with ubuntu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' and 'sudo dpkg --configure --pending'
<WillEyedOney> oh well
<MrBiggZ> i'm good .. something must have gotten hung up.  thx for the help!
<Kamping_Kaiser> WillEyedOney, it wont be as easy as in other places, but it can probably be made to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> odnt ask me how - i avoid the whole bus :)
<WillEyedOney> it's an old machine :)
<b^j> Kamping_Kaiser, nothing, i don't have any partially installed packages
<eracc> I'm thinking it would take a custom kernel to support the ISA since it has reportedly been dropped.
<Kamping_Kaiser> custom kernel not sure. ljoadable isa modules may do the job
<Knut^essen> hello
<m1sh-L> i will format my crypt-device with following command:  sudo mkfs.ext3 m0 /dev/mapper/home but i have an error: mkfs.ext3: invalid blocks count - /dev/mapper/home what can i do???
<Kamping_Kaiser> b^j, :(
<Knut^essen> i use "tilda" as terminal and there is in the preferences an option for a hotkey. i have set this as "F[$instance+1] " but this works only for the second instance and up. does anybody know why it doesnt work with the first instance?
<XnixL> what is the name of the new boot system in edgy, does anyone know?
<matid> XiXaQ: upstart
<buzzy> Kamping_Kaiser, yesterday one on a channel has suggested me tp dp spmething with GRUB..? ar u agree?
<clearzen> I have a problem with my laptop. Anytime I insert a pcmcia card it freezes my entire system.
<lebafar> how do I stop a pdbedit command to read?
<XiXaQ> matid, beg your pardon?
<lebafar> I already tryed |more or >txt.txt but doesnt work.
<Kamping_Kaiser> clearzen, file a bug
<XiXaQ> oh... :) You were talking to Xnix, weren't you? :)
<gean> hi all, today loggin in from a W* OS... i really cannot bring Ubuntu on the HD... CD-ROM detection fails desperately... Cann i install from HD or usb-disk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, yes, but it depends what you put in :)
<buzzy> Kamping_Kaiser,  so what can i try to do now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, can you mount your ubuntu partition?
<clearzen> when I drop into a terminal and insert the card it gives me this [17223282.388000]  BUG:soft lockup detected on CPU#0! Does that mean a bug has been filed already?
<matid> XiXaQ: Yeah, I was talking to XnixL, sorry :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> clearzen, no. it means the system think its a butg :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *bug
<matid> XnixL: The new init system is upstart
<clearzen> how do I file a Bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<buzzy> Kamping_Kaiser,  i m in that partition now
<buzzy> :)
<buzzy> so?
<Sivik> is there a copy of gnomad2>=2.8.5 in any of the repos for ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> buzzy, is 'nvidia' in your /etc/X11/org.conf or /etc/modules
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<XnixL> matid: thanks
<Dimensions> how can i configure httpd.conf to recognise php ?
<echosyp> google it
<xenoNfluX> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dimensions, when you instal lhte php packages it should auto config
<kothz> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<echosyp> canada is gay
<echosyp> heh
<kothz> Well, we do have lots of track lighting and spiffy dressers up here.
<echosyp> heh
<kothz> ...but, how's that all related to ubuntu :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<rellis> Is there an easy way to go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu ?
<rellis> ...or do I need to start over?
<xenoNfluX> as far as I know, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<XiXaQ> rellis, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<xamox> how do I manually set the ip address, gateway, etc. from the console. I know about the GUI tools but I want to be able to do it manually so I can do it in ubuntu server
<rellis> XiXaQ: That's wayyy too easy..
<rellis> I'm looking for something more complicated.
<rellis> <--- ex slackware user
<Sivik> xamox: to do the ip address its ifconfig ethX ip.ip.ip.ip sub.sub.sub.sub
<rellis> =
<rellis> =p
<Sivik> xamox: and then to set the gateway you have to run a different command, give me a sec to find it again
<likewhoa54> slackware?
<likewhoa54> lol
<rellis> hehe ya
<likewhoa54> ;p
<kothz> xamox: you can also edit /etc/network/interfaces
<rellis> just switched like a month ago
<xamox> kothz:  thx I think that's what I was looking for
<Sivik> xamox: route default gateway dg.dg.dg.dg
<likewhoa54> I was using gentoo for a sec....those retard developers changed the format of the network config files on an update
<likewhoa54> box = was powered down by a dumbass
<XiXaQ> rellis, hehe, install MS Windows. Install VMWare. Install Ubuntu inside of the virtual machine :)
<gean> i really cannot bring Ubuntu on the HD... CD-ROM detection fails desperately... Cann i install from HD or usb-disk?
<likewhoa54> box boots up and then can't get on network
<likewhoa54> "thanks gentoo"
<likewhoa54> at least debian/ubuntu keeps network config files the same
<kbee> !usb-disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> gean: then you probably didn't burn the cd correctly, what program did you use?
<rellis> XiXaQ: hehe
<kbee> gean: yes you can install for usb-stick
<Sivik> gean: and you did burn as a image and not as a normal file correctly
<THX-1138> gean - There are some howots out there for it. - i don't have a link sry
<ignotus> hello everybody!  I installed the ubuntu live cd onto a computer with no net connection, is there additional cd downloadable from ubuntu from which I can install more software onto that computer?
<kbee> gean:  try this link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<XiXaQ> ignotus, Programs > Add/Remove
<ignotus> XiXaQ: yeah, but I assume that the install installed everything (from the CD), I am looking for MORE programs
<THX-1138> !ubotu usbstick is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<XiXaQ> ignotus, sorry. I didn't read. There is a DVD out there.
<gean> sivik: i installed from that alternate CD once (someeone others computer)
<gean> Sivik: then i also bought a DVD, that came once more to me as i complained..
<ignotus> XiXaQ: if I download that DVD and put that into the computer, will the Add/Remove program recognize that and will I be able to install software from the DVD?
<XiXaQ> ignotus, yes, you'll use the dvd as the software repository. However, only packages from main and restricted will be available I think.
<bondiblue> i am trying to run apt-get upgrade on a server, and get the message "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" I have googled and found some suggestings about gnupg and keyrings, and that didn't really work.  for now I'd just like a way to skip the few packages that aren't authenticated but don't know how to do that from the command line.
<Jas-Nix> ignotus: they are available online as well
<ignotus> XiXaQ: thank you
<XiXaQ> ignotus, you're welcome :)
<b^j> debian.org has a way for me to download individual packages from the website, i can'f find anything similar on ubuntu can someone point me to where i might find this?
<gean> Sivik: The problems is: the installation starts, then the CD-Rom is not detected, i have to insert modules by hand or telle the floppy what drivers should be insrtalled... but: NO Floppy! (What for, i thought, as i bought the mashine... i have a 300GB storage...)
<ignotus> Jas-Nix: that machine hasn't got net connection, but thanks
<shriphani> hey can i install debian this way
<shriphani> i.e. the usb thingy
<Jaak_> can i install ntfs-3g during a live cd session to save some files of a crashed windows session?
<shriphani> and someone tell me how to check md5sums
<gean> kbee, THX-1138: Thanks , i'll try the link.. gimme some seconds...
<Jas-Nix> ignotus: hehe np :)
<XiXaQ> Jaak_, that's a very good question. Let's find out.
<Jaak_> XiXaQ, do you think so?
<Jaak_> shall i use the instruction on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g?highlight=%28ntfs%29?
<XiXaQ> Jaak_, yes, think that would be a magnificent tool...
<bondiblue> when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<gean> (oh my ggod... i want that xchat... on linux... i'm coming here through some W* tool that has few colors never stressing my name...)
<Jaak_> XiXaQ, just follow those instructions?
<shriphani> gean, sudo apt-get install xchat
<frojnd> hello
<shriphani> !hello
<frojnd> how can I search for all .avi files
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ChaosFan> frojnd: find / -name *.avi
<shriphani> frojnd, ls ?
<XiXaQ> Jaak_, not sure, I'm still downloading the page. Everything is slow here at the moment. :)
<gean> shirphani : first sudo apt-get Ubuntu needs to be started (from this Wind* OS...) ;)
<sara> sara
<sara> fdhndjk
<sara> gbk,uj
<shriphani> ohh gean you on windows ?
<frojnd> ChaosFan I am looking only for .avi
<frojnd> not name..
<frojnd> couse I don't know the name
<shriphani> frojnd, then just find / *avi
<EmxBA> hi
<Fibbs> Can someone here explain me what to do to get ubuntu edgy beta to run as a DomU in xen? I have the problem that xen is complaining about the glibc (tls nonsegneg) also after moving /lib/tls away.
<XiXaQ> Jaak_, that page looks rather empty to me?
<EmxBA> which packages should be used for playing flv files?
<ChaosFan> frojnd: it is a find command, finding all files matching *.avi, so, all avi files
<Fibbs> On some distributions there are methods to configure glibc with some config file but i did not find nothing about this
<shriphani> ChaosFan, tell me how to check the md5sum
<EmxBA> anyone?
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats flv?
<EmxBA> flash video
<harisund> Hello! I am at a small network and a Ubuntu box acts as a gateway to the internet for my LAN .. it does NAT and is a DHCP server + firewall. any ideas on how I can block bittorrent in my LAN?
<EmxBA> it looks like i need codec for it?
<ChaosFan> shriphani: md5sum -c <filename> <.asc-file containing md5sum>
<shriphani> ok
<xamox> when using /usr/bin/network-admin, what is the host's section for?
<Fibbs> harisund: Why not build your small firewall with iptables and something like fwbuilder as gui?
<Kamping_Kaiser> harisund, you can block by port or protocol with iptables (soory , no howto handy)
<clearzen>  harisund: use iptable and only allow trusted ip/mac addys
<harisund> clearzen -- yes, I use iptables, and do use trusted mac. I just don't want my trusted mac addresses to use bittorrent. Fibbs I am using iptables indeed, but I need to know how to stop my user from downloading
<shriphani> ChaosFan, theres a file called md5sum.txt
<ChaosFan> shriphani: then use that one as second argument
<shriphani> so i type md5sum -c debian.iso m5sum.txt ?
<ChaosFan> think so
<ChaosFan> should work...
<Fibbs> harisund: You can only block the known bittorrent ports and hope your users are not very intelligent ;)
<harisund> Fibbs, yeah you are right there :)
<bondiblue> when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<shriphani> md5sum:    1058 contrib/binary-i386/Packages: No such file or directory
<shriphani>    1058 contrib/binary-i386/Packages: FAILED open or read
<shriphani> does that mean the iso i d'loaded is faulty ?
<ChaosFan> shriphani: hm, it seems that your md5sum.txt contains more md5sums than just the iso's
<shriphani> it says 1846 of 1846 files not found
<MadDog011> how do you tell linux what dns server he needs to use to resolve dns?
<ChaosFan> then it doesn't contain the iso's md5sum
<shriphani> yeh
<ChaosFan> MadDog011: write a line saying "nameserver <ip>" in /etc/resolv.conf
<XiXaQ> Jaak_, I see no reason why that shouldn't work..
<MadDog011> thanx
<MadDog011> ChaosFan, didn't know the name of the file :)P
<feliciano> Hi there... somebody can tell me, what the best feeds reader???
<MadDog011> ty
<shriphani> ahhhhhhh debian says cd 1 wont work
* shriphani kicks 
<ChaosFan> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<shriphani> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<shriphani> all knowing ?
<tucoz> Hi, i am having problems getting rid of fglrx. When I do apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx I get dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1' with different file `/usr/X11R6/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa', not allowed
<ChaosFan> i think that's a joke, shriphani
<shriphani> heh
<ladydoor> shriphani: no, all-knowing--without the dash it's gramatically incorrect.
<THX-1138> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<shriphani> i would love adding like a thousand factoids to it lol
<THX-1138>   "!ubotu <item> is <item> - Reviewed by ops then added.
<ladydoor> THX-1138: with the quote?
<shriphani> i wont fiddle with a bot doing service to linux
<ian|> Are there any gcc-4.1 packets for ubuntu?
<mwtb> I'm trying to compile MythTV 0.20 on Dapper and it requires libqt3-mt-dev, but this package has a dependency on libqt3-mt versioned ubuntu3 and the installed version is ubuntu6. What's the next move here?
<shriphani> or serving linux users
<THX-1138> ladydoor - don't want to confuse poor amnesiac bot
<shriphani> mwtb, should work
<ladydoor> THX-1138: haha...fair enough.
<mwtb> shriphani: Synaptic won't even let me install the libqt3-mt-dev package without the dependency.
<gean> is there any possibility to install Ubuntu out of an other OS (Linux or W*) ? I'm aSKING; SINC
<gean> sorry
<cedric_> hello all :)
<shriphani> umm mwtb sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<cedric_> is there a french channel for ubuntu ???
<ladydoor> !insstall
<shriphani> !fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ladydoor> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gean> I'm asking since there seems to be a possibility to usb-disk install from Wind* !"?!
<boink> !tell cedric_ about fr
<THX-1138> libqt-mt had checksum issues this morning. - installing Opera?
<ladydoor> gean: see ubotu's last post.
<j0lliyo> lsusb doesn't respond
<gean> ladydoor: Thanks!
<j0lliyo> nor does ndiswrapper -l
<ladydoor> gean: np
<j0lliyo> what could be the problem?
<cedric_> thx boink ;)
<j0lliyo> and modprobe ndiswrapper has the same problem
<yemu> hi, does anybody knows a kind of a color picker applet for gnome
<j0lliyo> they don't give me any errors
<j0lliyo> but just waits
<yemu> ?
<clearzen> Could anyone give my a link to a good tutorial on rolling your own kernel?
<Marc|> hello... can someone help me to set up an internet connection using dsl in ubuntu?
<ladydoor> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mwtb> shriphani: libqt3-mt is already installed, and on trying libqt3-mt-dev, I get: libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt (= 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<shriphani> umm i suck at compiling
<shriphani> <--------- learning here
<Marc|> my prob is... when using the network options it looks like it should be... but the "add" and "delete" tab is missing under "connections"
<bondiblue> when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<yemu> hi, does anybody knows a kind of a color picker applet for gnome, or rather someting like eyedropper tool in gimp
<clearzen> Could someone point me in the direction of a good tutorial for rolling your own kernel?
<ladydoor> clearzen: please look up to ubotu's last post.
<ladydoor> !repeat > clearzen
<clearzen> thanks
<Marc|> my prob is... when using the network options it looks like it should be... but the "add" and "delete" tab is missing under "connections" anyone have an idea what this could be?
<yemu> i'm searching for something like colorzilla extenstion but for gnome
<Marc|> my prob is... when using the network options it looks like it should be... but the "add" and "delete" tab is missing under "connections" anyone have an idea what this could be?
<ladydoor> so does anybody know of a way to prevent sudo from creating ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful? i'm trying to unclutter my home dir.
<ladydoor> also, last night, i deleted the .gnome2, .gconfd, & .gnome2-private dirs...now they're back, despite my having uninstalled GNOME
<ladydoor> does anybody know of a way to make them go away...permanently?
<vanhtu1987> Marc: it happends a few time to me, in several Ubuntu box, along with other minor problems that put me using Ubuntu server ever since. What are you trying to do with network connections ?
<myesterious> I cannot solve the problem "Could not load icon
<myesterious> Icon 'reboot.png' not found" , Can anyone help me ?
<mcphail> ladydoor: i presume they will be rebuilt if you run a gnome app
<Marc|> i just want to add a connection as a dsl dial in
<ladydoor> mcphail: oh dear...how irritating. i bet it was gnumeric that did it...it's one of the few graphical programs i'm forced to use.
<Marc|> so it doesnt help me that it offers a modem dial in
<vanhtu1987> have you Googled yet ?
<gean> well my problem seems not to be singular (in the www) and i cannot find it anywhere in the Ubuntu world... OK, i'm just reportin': My laptop is a prmitive mashine having all i need: 4USB, (no floppy,) good display and sound. it has a simple BIOS, Master is Samsung 80GB, and Slave is a DVD-ROM. No more HDD or CD-roms. When i BOOT from the desktop-install+live-CD(or DVD) i get frozen at the f2nd point of live setting up the system: namely: muounting fs. And i c
<mcphail> ladydoor: why the stress? Is your space extremely limited?
<ladydoor> mcphail: no, i'm just OCD and try to have the fewest things possible.
<gean> Booting from the alternate CD gives me a little more chance to play with ALFF2, but no real help..
<mcphail> ladydoor: :)
<ladydoor> it's tru
<ladydoor> e
<Marc|> i have googled... also used forum... the point is: in the help it always shows those tabs... if i could add a connection i guess it would be easy...
<MR> hey i have a problem with my ubuntu! and am actually a beginner... whenever i insert a cd my system  hangs and there is no option other than restarting it can any one help me????
<gnomefreak> bitchslapper: please change you nick
<Marc|> but i just dont know why it doesnt show me the option to add a connection
<gean> This was my report. This is the reason why many friends resigned installing Ubuntu and put the other distribution that worked with their configurated hard
<Marc|> thats true gean
<likewhoa54> anyone know how to get vnc to run on the :0 session, I'd liek to be able to setup these client machines for remote support
<Marc|> its way TOO restricted sometimes
<likewhoa54> i.e. when a user logs in, I want to be able to connect to their desktop session not another xorg session
<main2> gnomefreak: ur too demanding
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Marc|> suse linux for example is much more easy to configure
<likewhoa54> Marc|: if you want easy use a mac/windows
<likewhoa54> linux isn't about easy (yet)
<main2> ^^
<Marc|> and beyond that... it DOES what i want if i answer a question in any way.
<likewhoa54> ubuntu is bringing it closer...
<ChaosFan> Marc|: then why don't you use suse?
<main2> ^^
<Marc|> my
<Knut^essen> marc i disagree you, i used suse for a year until the day before yesterday..
<main2> he is moaning about ubuntu, because he keeps repeating he's problem
<main2> and nobody helped him yet
<Marc|> is it too much asked that IF install ask me a question it simply DOES what i answer?
<Mortice> Marc|: suse is easier to configure if you want to do things exactly the way the suse devs want you to. :)
<Knut^essen> and xubuntu is much more easier than suse.. thats my meaning
<Marc|> otherwise it doesnt means sense to ask
<Mortice> but this is getting offtopic.
<likewhoa54> anyone know how to get vnc to run on the :0 session, I'd liek to be able to setup these client machines for remote support
<likewhoa54> i.e. when a user logs in, I want to be able to connect to their desktop session not another xorg session
<j0lliyo> yeah help me with my ndiswrapper problem instead
<Chamuco> I asked this before but again if anyone could help with this so I formated an ext3 partition to reiser by accident is there a way to recover my files?
<gean> Marc| Suse also failed to detect the CD-Rom! (Same bought PC-WELT 10 Linux distrib. DVD...) I use now FC5 (fedora) and have to join pacific words consciently when installing new packages with yum! It takes 10 minutes to put one package on the HD and asks 10 repositories for that job...
<vanhtu1987> Marc: I think that was the problem with the default GNOME toolkits, I've reported a few of them a several months ago, but I'm using the Server version now.
<Marc|> the point is: if it asks me "do you want to be able to log on as root... as i want it for whatever reason... then it should DO it... otherwise not ask it
<ChaosFan> Chamuco: i don't know of a way...
<Chamuco> someone mentioned to google something like superblock someone else said e2f...
<THX-1138> Chamuco - yes there is a way. - Penguin Sleuth kit - You have near guru status
<gean> Chamuco: All u can do is to try some live CD, see what remained in the specified partitions... but i'm afrain: nothin'
<MR> hey i have a problem with my ubuntu! and am actually a beginner... whenever i insert a cd my system  hangs and there is no option other than restarting it can any one help me????
<MR> pls do help me
<MR> !
<THX-1138> Chamuco - It is difficult
<Marc|> vahtu: so you think the server version could help?
<vit> hy all
<Chamuco> well whoever mentioned superblock said resier only formats the start so if I have not written in that partition the rest of the files should be somewhat intact?
<vit> :)
<vanhtu1987> no ;) but it doesn't ask you some silly questions, you'll have to do all of them by hand, which is also a good experience
<MR> hey i have a problem with my ubuntu! and am actually a beginner... whenever i insert a cd my system  hangs and there is no option other than restarting it can any one help me????
<Marc|> i personally like that more i may say
<gnomefreak> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vanhtu1987> Currently I's using Ubuntu server for day-to-day work but Linux From Scratch, it was really fun :)
<gean> by the way: is it possible to specify some option like hdb=cdrom for the install DVD ? (Is it so or linux hdb=cdrom or so...)
<Chamuco> THX-1138: so the penguin sleuth kit with that what should I look for?
<THX-1138> Chamuco - Linux Forensic Tools
<vanhtu1987> Marc: give it a shot, the server version is just the desktop version minus the default GNOME GUI
<gean> MR : try to see what is in that /cdrom or /media/cdrom (sudo bash in a terminal and u're the boss there... Take care, if u're a beginner with that #) If these directories are not there this may be a reason... Then look in the boot configuration, there shuold be also some cdrom.. entry...
<brainstew> Kamping_Kaiser: hey.. where could i get better repos for dapper ?
<vit> is there anybody from moldova/romania ?
<brainstew> can anyone give me the improved list of dapper repos ?
<soeki> hello,  can someone tell me how can I unrar files on ubuntu
<mwtb> I'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev, but apt-get returns: "libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt (= 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed". Any ideas on how to get around this?
<THX-1138> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<vit> mde...
<brainstew> THX-1138: : hey.. where could i get better repos for dapper ?
<soeki> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<MR> gean: will do that
<kbee> soeki:  if you mean untar    execute   tar -xvf  tarfile
<soeki> no
<brainstew> !repo
<soeki> i mean rar
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<THX-1138> brainstew - I am very conservative - not the one to ask. - ripping 100g of wma lossless to ogg as we speak.
<soeki> as in rar format.
<graveson> which command or tool could i use to rename multiple files
<Khales> Servus
<vanhtu1987> graveson: you could try The Linux Tools Summary at TLDP.org
<Khales> kann mir wer helfen? ich habe ein problem mit meiner ubuntu installation.
<THX-1138> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ChaosFan> Khales: geh bitte in ubuntu-de ;)
<MR> gean: but my system hangs as soon as i insert the cd into the disc!!! so no chance for anything!!!!
<vanhtu1987> I'm not sure about the name, but it's refered as 'mass rename' or something
<ubutom> Khales: /join ubuntu-de
<surekha> hi all! I need some quick suggestions regarding a laptop
<Xzekution> I've got a problem with my Ubuntu clock, I dual boot and when I logon to Ubuntu the clock is 1hr off - and then when I logon to WinXP the clock will be 1hr of too.. every time
<Khales> thx, ChaosFan
<surekha> I want to buy a laptop with ubuntu as my OS
<surekha> the configuration I am looking for is Compaq  Presario V3029AU Portable
<surekha> AMD64Bit  Dual Core Processor TL-50
<feross> surekha: just make sure it has nvidia video
<vanhtu1987> Xzekution: did you set the clock in Ubuntu be local time ?
<THX-1138> surekha - If you have the choice of nvidia graphics or ati choose nvidia.
<bretzel> I think there is a bug with GMT offset: I am in GMT -5 and when chossing my local time by city, it shows GMT -4:00 :-)
<THX-1138> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<BrunoUV> hey.. someone know how can i configure a network between me and 2 other window pcs??
<surekha> MD64Bit  Dual Core Processor TL-501.60 GHz/80 GB SATA / 512 MB  PC2-4200 DDR2 (533 MHz) / 8X SuperMulti Drive  Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD Writer / 14.1" Colour TFT; BrightView(tm)  WideScreen / Intel PRO/ Wireless LAN / All-In-One Card Reader / Bluetooth  / Modem / 10-100LAN / NVidia Geforce Graphics / DOS 
<surekha> It does have NVidia
<GreenCult> BrunoUV, use Samba
<Stormx2> Guys, I'm compiling GAIM. What SSH package do I need for MSN to work?
<ChaosFan> BrunoUV: that depends on what you want to do with those windows-pcs
<surekha> anything else that I should look for
<surekha> ?
<davehat> amd 64 + ati mobility = :(
<BrunoUV> ive already tried it.. it doesnt work ... it asks for a password.. but i didnt configure any pass...
<fm> hi
<GreenCult> i have a presario 2140 with AMD Athlon, Ati video and Ubuntu work ok..
<THX-1138> suekha - Nice machine :)     (careful about pasting a lot of text in channel)
<vanhtu1987> BrunoUV: what is the version of your WIndows boxes ?
<BrunoUV> ChaosFan, I need that they can acess my files..
<fm> I have mysteriously lost DRI with my GeForce Go 7300
<fm> what can I do?
<ChaosFan> BrunoUV: then you need samba
<kbee> isnt MSN a bad word on this channel  :)
<surekha> thank THX-1138 and sorry about my long text
<BrunoUV> vanhtu1987, WinXp
<sobres> hello
<davehat> has anyone experienced a problem getting the latest beryl package?
<MR> hey i have a problem with my ubuntu! and am actually a beginner... whenever i insert a cd my system  hangs and there is no option other than restarting it can any one help me????
<vanhtu1987> BrunoUV: samba sould work then, or else you can configure your WIndows as a FTP/HTTP server
<THX-1138> fm - Take a peek at your xorg.conf sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  is dri loaded in the modules section?
<sobres> how can I do so the programs send RAM memory usage to swap when minimized?
<davehat> I added the repo, but I get an error: Couldn't find package beryl
<fm> THX-1138: it is
<Chm0d> has anyone installed the nvidia drivers and still has no direct rendering?
<sobres> similar to this Firefox trick: config.trim_on_minimize
<ChaosFan> BrunoUV: do you have "guest ok = yes" in your share's options in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<kbee> MR: a little more detail please
<THX-1138> sobres - may of misunderstood your question. 2 things can help   "man nice" and a google for "linux swappiness"
<vanhtu1987> Bruno: Can the two Windows boxes share file to each other ?
<BrunoUV> ChaosFan, wait .. ill check it..
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fm> Chm0d : I have the same problem
<Chm0d> hmm
<Chm0d> bummer
<fm> Chm0d : Yesterday it worked though, but today its gone
<davehat> in synaptic, the only pkg showing is beryl-plugins-data
<Chm0d> same here LOL
<SupremacyGnu> Hello, I was wondering if there's any good ISO, CUE, BIN, IMG etc mounting program with a GUI? The thing is that I need to mount multiple ISO files and CD swap with those ISOs. I've just found Kiso- But it doesn't support to mount multiple ISOs atr the same time.
<Chm0d> worked fine yesterday
<MR> kbee: so simple!! when i boot my ubuntu with a cd in it it hangs!! and not a single command works!!! the moment i insert a cd or a dvd the system hangs!!!!
<fm> there's been an X update I think
<sobres> linux swapiness ? ok ok  tnx tnx
<fm> maybe thats why..
<Chm0d> how do i remove the existing nvidia drivers?
<THX-1138> Chm0d - Did you enable a shared folder on ubuntu and lose ability to see shared folders on other mmachines? - "" ditto same here.
<Chm0d> no i didn't
<optimusprime> hmmm...how do you run "adesklets" using xubuntu.....
<soeki> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<kbee> MR: the system hanging is an installed ubuntu system
<sobres> ubuntu-es is death :(  sniF
<MR> kbee: couldnt get u
<THX-1138> sobre - todo la gente ha muerido?
<SirKillalot> can someone show me a example web app made with mono?
<SirKillalot> or some other in c#
<holoton2> is it possible to view QTVR in Ubuntu?
<sobres> THX-1138:  yep. all muertos :( sniF
<davehat> (beryl problem) when I run sudo apt-get update, it seems to ignore(?) one of the main repos: Ign http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main Packages
<kbee> MR: you have an installed ubuntu system that hangs when you insert any cd correct
<sobres> I found that swappiness stuff ^^ checkin out 
<MR> kbee: yes ur right
<kbee> MR: the instant you close the cd tray or after the cd is spinning up
<MR> kbee:after the cd is spinning
<brandonadsf> !ati
<Chm0d> i have uninstalled the nvidia drivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chm0d> think im goin to try the beta drivers
<mbvo> I'm trying to use vnc and it's giving me: libstdc++-lib6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory...how do i fix this?
<pwn> !nvidia
<pwn> !nvidia
<pwn> !nvidia
<kbee> MR: sounds like automount is the problem are you familiar with console windows
<vanhtu1987> mbvo: make sure you've got that package intalled
<macsim> I suppose it's not possible to install a lexmark x2450 on ubuntu ?
<macsim> printer is too young ?
<MR> kbee: am just a beginer... can u tell me what i should do?
<luis_lopez> SirKillalot: http://www.splendidcrm.com/ is a CRM written in c# I believe
<holoton2> anyone have any experience getting qtvr working in ubuntu?
<kbee> MR: ok you did use the same cd to install ubuntu correct
<MR> yes
<MR> kbee: yes i did!!!!
<THX-1138> sobre - not exactly what you asked pero command line    alias='nice -args command -args'
<Chm0d> whats the link to the nvidia beta drivers?
<kbee> MR: the mouse locks up also
<MR> kbee: yes!!
<luis_lopez> is swap disabled by default in Edgy?
<mbvo> I can't, nether libstdc++ or lib6.2-2.so.3 are in the list of packages and libstdc++-lib6.2-2.so.3 isn't ether
<jrib> luis_lopez: no, I don't think so, but edgy questions should be in #ubuntu+1
<luis_lopez> thanks jrib, I'll ask there
<kbee> MR: the automounter is probably giving you problems I cant help u there because i am currently running suse however the question to ask here is 'how do i disable the automounter' and someone should give you the answer
<kbee> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbee> !automounter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automounter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kbee> !subfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sp4rKy> !seen monzie
<sobres> THX-1138:  Ill try this: sudo sysctl -w vm.swappiness=10 (default =60)
<ubotu> I haven't seen monzie recently
<MR> how do i disable the automounter! can anyone help me?
<kbee> someone pls tell MR how to disable the automounter
<fredl> Hmmm, seems I bought myself a printer that even the internet doesn't know about yet :P
<THX-1138> sobre - Okay.
<sobres> ^^
<Ekushey> !ping me
* xenoNfluX Ping me  Could not be resolved to an IP address
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<netG> hi
<Jimmey> Hey, I've got Ubuntu installed on the master hard drive in my machine, and would instead like to have it installed on the slave - I can't be bothered fiddling with jumper pin settings, so make the second drive ext3, and move the / of the first drive onto the second, and then boot from it?
<sorush20> hi .. why I try to install kubuntu I keep getting the error kernel panic
<sorush20>  any ideas what I can do PIE error
<holoton2> Does anyone know anything about viewing Quicktime VR panoramas inside of Firefox in Ubuntu?
<khermans> does anyone know how i can take many physical machines and combine all resources into one virtual machine?
<MR> how do i disable the automounter! can anyone help me?
<haffe> khermans: It's called beowulf cluster
<khermans> haffe, but does that share devices like hard drives and nic cards?
<haffe> No, I don't think so.
<khermans> haffe, only cpu/mem right
<haffe> Yes.
<kbee> MR: a suggestion abandon the  !!!!    they annoy some folks and they will ignore your questions
<khermans> haffe, hrmmm
<sobres> ok. done. tnx a lot THX-1138  ^^  bye
<kbee> MR: just ask the question and sit back and relax it may not get answered on this try
<Knute> how can i use opera 9 on my x86:64 pc?
<Knute> theres only a 32 bit version
<MR> kbee: ok
<phummer> This seems like a really dumb question, but God bless Linux distros that do everything for you...  I'm a Debian user taking Kubuntu for a spin.  I put a typo in my /etc/sudoers on accident (meaning I can't sudo now), and the root password is not my user password.  What is it?  I'm using the Edgy rc1
<Xzekution> anybody know how to fix my ubuntu/winxp clocks always being wrong
<brainstew> the main problem seems to be getting the hz rate to normal.. i need 1024x768@120 .. how can i do it.. modeline sb?
<wikijeff> Is there a way I can stop the gnome network manager applet from running at startup without uninstalling it?
<Jimerson> Hello everyone
<popeey> have any ubuntu users looked at this bug report yet? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=241005
<bertugolu> hey, con someone tell me how to edit permissions?
<Wulfie> hey folks - I am having problems setting up my sound in Kubuntu - its an intel 82801g HDA card - I read a forum post that suggests I need to add a module option - but I don't know where to do that in ubuntu - any help?
<jenda> I need a little help burning CDs. So far, there seems to be absolutely no way to burn CDs in my edgy (didn't work in dapper either). Brasero always fails on 'fixating' (internal error). Gnomebaker fails as well - CDs behave as empty ones.
<brainstew> THX-1138, Kamping_Kaiser - the main problem seems to be getting the hz rate to normal.. i need 1024x768@120 .. how can i do it.. where can i get a modeline.. most of the modelines i have put there do not seem to work?
<holoton2> phummer: the default root pass is by default just blank, afaik
<Jimerson> I just installed ubuntu yesterday and I am having two problems: the first is that my cursor goes very slow when using the touchpad, but is normal when I plug in a USB mouse. The second is that my airport card is not connecting to my wireless network.
<constantine-xvi> bertugolu: right-click in nautilus, properties, permissions
<jenda> In fact, they physically look empty as well.
<phummer> holoton2, Hm, doesn't look like it.  I do a 'su' and it just tells me it failed.
<jrib> phummer: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu, you can't login to root with a blank password by default
<bertugolu> ok
<Wulfie> jenda: did you try k3b?
<holoton2> not su
<Wulfie> jenda: I have never had a problem with it myself
<holoton2> phummer: password for root
<jenda> Wulfie: should I in Gnome?
<holoton2> phummer: not for su
<Wulfie> jenda: no reason why you shouldn't
<bertugolu> no....the ones that i cannot edit, the one that i am not the owner of...
<Knute> hey, isnt theere any possibillity to use the 32 bit version of opera on my 64bit pc?
<jrib> phummer: by the way, are you using visudo to edit your sudoers?
<jenda> Wulfie: ok, will try.
<phummer> holoton2, Wait, so you're telling me it's TWO DIFFERENT PASSWORDS for root and the 'su' command
<jenda> I use amarok with no prob.
<phummer> jrib, nope, never visudo
<jenda> so I guess k3b should be ok
<bondiblue> when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<jrib> phummer: you should use visudo, it will check your syntax
<mdalcazar> hola
<bertugolu> How can i edit the permissions of the file that i am not the owner of?
<Jimerson> I think I found the driver, it is a .dmg file, but I don't know how to install it.
<odyssevs> Is there an apache1.3 to apache2 conf conversion script anywhere? Or even a default conf? Half the stuff from 1.3 doesn't seem to work on 2.
<jrib> bertugolu: become the owner, or become root
<phummer> jrib, it's usually not a big deal, because I've always got root. Never needed to reboot and all this crap...
<ChaosFan> y/wg 30
<lebafar> How do I add a user in the unix password database on Ununtu?
<lebafar> *Ubuntu, sry!
<Knute> hey, isnt theere any possibillity to use the 32 bit version of opera on my 64bit pc?
<bertugolu> how can i become root?
<jrib> ubotu: tell bertugolu about sudo
<lebafar> bertugolu, you can use sudo.
<bertugolu> but what do i type in terminal?
<odyssevs> No one got an apache2 conf they can share? =)
<jrib> phummer: you can always set a root password if you prefer it.  Ubuntu's policy is just to prefer that users use sudo and disable logging into the root account
<bertugolu> odyssevs: you want to upgrade from apache 1.3 to apache 2.0?
<sts9>  what can I do about this error message when installing amule? :diversion of /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.1.gz to /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.xmule.1.gz by amule' clashes with `diversion of /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.1.gz to /usr/share/man/man1/ed2k.xmule.1.gz by amule-utils'
<sorush20> these are the key words that I see when I try  to install kubuntu or ubuntu any help please ?
<sorush20> not syncing bad EIP killing init kernel panic kubuntu
<THX-1138> "As we enjoy great Advantages from the Inventions of others we should be glad of an Opportunity to serve others by any Invention of ours, and this we should do freely and generously." Benjamin Franklin.
<bertugolu>  odyssevs: you want to upgrade from apache 1.3 to apache 2.0
<bertugolu> ??
<Wulfie> can anyone tell me how to add an option to a kernel module?
<Jaak_> i hate windows
<phummer> jrib, *sigh*  I've been using Ubuntu for four days now, and it seems that if I actually want to customize things, it's not really worth using Ubuntu.  Ubuntu just seems to be for non-technical and/or lazy people
<bondiblue> when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<odyssevs> bertugolu, nevermind, so many changes I'll just read the manual.
<bertugolu> ok
<Xzekution> I need some help :(
<bertugolu> Ask
<Xzekution> my ubuntu clock always messes up my winxp clock
<lebafar> I am trying to add a usr on smbpasswd file with sudo smbpasswd -a -m userName but it tell me Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user userName$. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database? Could someone comment it please?
<Xzekution> they are both 1hr off evertime i logon to ubuntu
<phummer> Xzekution, is the BIOS password set correctly?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with bluetooth on etch, i keep getting call_passkey_agent() not agent registered - any ideas?
<Xzekution> um.. i dont have a password on my BIOS
<phummer> Super_Cat_Frog, etch?  HAHA!  I'm a Debian user too!  Wrong channel though.
<Super_Cat_Frog> phummer: sorry, edgy, not etch
<phummer> Xzekution, sorry, was typing password in another window, I meant clock.
<phummer> BIOS clock set correctly?
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with bluetooth on edgy, i keep getting call_passkey_agent() not agent registered - any ideas?
<Jimerson> I have a question.
<bondiblue> hi all, when running apt-get upgrade is there a way to tell it to skip over specific packages?
<bertugolu> Does someone have a knowledge in php?
<mwtb> I'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev, but apt-get returns: "libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt (= 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed". Any ideas on how to get around this?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: yes
<Jimerson> Anyone able to help me install an airport card driver from a .dmg file?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: im a php dev, whats your problem?
<SportChick> iwn 34
<Xzekution> phummer: how do I set my BIOS clock, do all computers have them ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: (to clarify, i write in php, i dont write php)
<bertugolu> Let me paste something in the paste bin
<Xzekution> If I go into my BIOS will I be able to find it, or is it a special command I have to type in to get it to come up
<shwag> In MySQL Administrator, when I click on Uer Addministration, it just locks up with the message at the bottom  Retreiving data from MySQL...
<Super_Cat_Frog> shwag: goto mysql and type in show processlist;
<Wulfie> can anyone tell me how to add an option to a kernel module?
<eracc> Where can one get webmin for *buntu? I use webmin (mostly) to configure my servers. I tried 'apt-get install webmin' and got the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25594/
<Jimerson> Is there an irc channel designed for getting help with the PPC distribution?
<shwag> Super_Cat_Frog: ok
<bertugolu> see this super_cat_frog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25595/
<shwag> Super_Cat_Frog: to processes in state NULL
<shwag> two
<bertugolu> and it is giving me this error
<Super_Cat_Frog> shwag: no idea then, sorry
<cybernout> eracc, first add universe and multiverse
<bertugolu> Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /var/www/uploads.php on line 7
<cybernout> maybe its in there...
<shwag> Super_Cat_Frog: and these is a clean install...default setup.
<cybernout> i got phpmyadmin from these, wich works fine with my server
<sorush20> my memtest68 goes all fuzzy and odd .. I think I have loads of errors on my mem?
<bertugolu> did u see it super_cat_frog?
<sorush20> how do I do A mem test please?
<Ninkasi> Are today's updates (openssh) completely fubar? My X crashes when I click to show a description of the update.
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: im looking now
<bertugolu> oki
<phummer> Xzekution, yes, all computers have them.  Go into BIOS and you'll see your time there.  Make sure that's correct.  Windows will read off the BIOS time, and Ubuntu might be messing with it, or vice versa.
<Super_Cat_Frog> shwag: no idea, that should show something, if its supposed to be doing something
<cybernout> with the live cd , there is an option for mem test
<Ninkasi> What's with all the broken updates lately?
<soeki> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<soeki> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<kothz> Wulfy: you can pass options to modules using the /etc/modules file
<michiel_> Hi everybody
<Chm0d> anyone know the path of the kernel-source for ubuntu?  I am trying to install the beta drivers for nvidia and thats the error I get.  I know they are installed.
<michiel_> I've got a question. During an update, my laptop lost power. Now I can't get into my graphical shell.
<michiel_> Is there any way I can fix this?
<odyssevs> Apache2: The port number "http://www.aviation.org.uk/" is outside the appropriate range (i.e., 1..65535).
<michiel_> I'm talking via BitchX now so I'll have to log out to be able to check anything, though.
<odyssevs> I have the 'ServerName http://www.aviation.org.uk' set in the httpd.conf
<odyssevs> Any clues here?
<Ninkasi> Can anyone else read the description of the openssh updates without X crashing?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: thats odd. when i get something like that, i seperatate out the line thats being odd, onto as many lines as possible, so it tells me where the problem is, eg: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gKfkUU19.html
<kothz> Odyssevs: do you have the port number set to anything?
<grandy> Hello!  I am wondering if anyone knows when the last Ubuntu release to feature a 2.4 kernel on the livecd was?
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: your just supposed to have ServerNAme aviation.org.uk, rather than http://.......
<bertugolu> ok i got u i will try it 10x
<odyssevs> kothz, 'Listen 80' is set above, yes.
<michiel_> Would it be easier to just nuke this installation and reinstall from the CD? I don't have many vital files on this laptop.
<Chm0d> michiel_: try sudo --reconfigure xorg.conf i think its something like that
<nysosym> hi all :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> michiel_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<jvai> hey uall, in bermuda by way of the carribean cruises(explorer of the seas), in an internet cafe, by eth0, the ship's connection sukk's.. it's dial up, & it's IE only, it doesnt work with firefox...
<michiel_> Chm0d: I will try that, while it's really probably a bigger problem than just xorg.
<nysosym> Hi everybody :)
<michiel_> -f install?
<Chm0d> :O
<michiel_> Hi nysosym :)
<michiel_> (Msikma from Ubuntu-art)
<Super_Cat_Frog> michiel_: that will finished a failed install
<michiel_> Aha
<grandy> hello:  I'm wondering if anyone knows the last version of Ubuntu use a 2.4 kernel for the livecd...
<michiel_> I will go try that right now. Thanks.
<nysosym> michiel_: how are u? :)))
<zmo> hi
<michiel_> now... just gotta figure out how to quit BitchX...
<hackwood> http://know-ledge.net/~itek/
<Chm0d> anyone know the path to the kernel source files?
<eracc> Hmmm, I have universe and multiverse sources already checked, still no webmin. Does *buntu not offer webmin at all?
<Super_Cat_Frog> michiel_: try /exit
<zmo> is there some kind of howto that deals with modprobe.d and how modules are loaded ?
<nysosym> i have modified my emblems, anyone would see that? :D
<awk> hello please can somebody tell me what is wrong with this string .. /usr/bin/logger -adsx | grep -Ev ^PROGRESS: |^STATUS:^$ > $CHECK_LOG
<soeki> . /exit
<Ninkasi> Can anyone else read the description of the openssh updates without X crashing?
<Super_Cat_Frog> soeki: you can do /say /exit
<Super_Cat_Frog> /exit
<Super_Cat_Frog> like that
<odyssevs> Super_Cat_Frog, thanks. I see there's no default document root, am I expected to set it?
<soeki> /cool
<odyssevs> DocumentRoot /var/www, or something
<zmo> I got some problems loading sound modules (got 2 soundcards)
<bertugolu> super_cat_frog, can you paste the code, that you didvided in many lines pls
<kothz> eracc: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/admin/webmin
<bertugolu> ?
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: there *has* to be a documentroot, but it might be set elsewhere
<zmo> and by the way, / /thing is enough
<kothz> er hoary?  sec
<zmo> /hello
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: http://rafb.net/paste/results/gKfkUU19.html
<zmo>  / /hello
<eracc> kothz, thank you.
<kothz> hrm - doesn't look like there's a dapper package for it
<eracc> kothz, yeah, I'm on Dapper. ;-(
<awk> Please can somebody help me with the string!!!!!
<awk> /usr/bin/logger -adsx | grep -Ev ^PROGRESS: |^STATUS:^$ > $CHECK_LOG
<awk> what is wrong with this?
<awk> how do I grep 2 instances and pass it to $check_log
<bertugolu> but is that the one you edited?
<bm0nk> After a lot of time spent uninstalling/reinstalling/configuring my usb WG121(v2) card, Ubuntu can now see it as eth1....Im not using DHCP, I've turned WPA-PSK off on my router...my card sees the SSID (netgear) - yet ping requests/internet doesn't work....I've tried gnome-network-manager - it sees my network - and tries to connect...but doesnt..and doesnt give me an error message..any ideas? :s
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: here's a bit from my apache config: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ACpVKT36.html
<awk> I allwas just get bash: ^STATUS:^$: command not found
<zmo> awk -  /usr/bin/logger: invalid option -- a
<zmo> awk - one thing
<awk> zmo: I have it installed
<awk> ?
<zmo> instead of screaming/crying
<zmo> you should correct stupid things
<Super_Cat_Frog> awk - your missing a grep after the pipe after progress
<zmo> like using a pipe without quotes
<Senesence> Is there a nice GUI for the vim code editor, or is this something that has to be ran from within the bash?
<grandy> hello:  I'm wondering if anyone knows the last version of Ubuntu use a 2.4 kernel for the livecd...
<jatt> Senesence: gvim
<awk> what stupid things?
<Super_Cat_Frog> Senesence: kvim?
<zmo> /usr/bin/logger -adsx | grep -Ev ^PROGRESS: |^STATUS:^$ > $CHECK_LOG => /usr/bin/logger -adsx | grep -Ev "^PROGRESS: |^STATUS:^$" > $CHECK_LOG
<eracc> Hmm, webmin is in Breezy too. But not in Dapper nor in Edgy. Ack! :-(
<Senesence> jatt: I searched for gvim in synaptic and I got nothing.
<awk> ahhh
<awk> thank you zmo, let me try that.
<shwag> Anyone know what is up with MySQL Administrator ?
<shwag> doesn't work.
<Juhaz> Senesence, it's packaged as vim-gnome
<Super_Cat_Frog> shwag: run strace on it, see if its trying to hit a non-existant socket
<kothz> eracc: there's an ubuntu/debian type package for webmin at www.webmin.com
<Senesence> Juhaz: Ahh, I see thank you very much sir.
<eracc> kothz, hrm, ok. I was trying to stick with "official" stuff. But I need my webmin. :-)
<awk> zmo: sorry, been asking everyone I knew I was doing something wrong, I over looked using the quotes.. thanks for completing my striing.
<odyssevs> Super_Cat_Frog, I'm very tempted to revert to apache1.3. Any sane reasons not to?
<raulmg> hi, anyone knows how purge a broken pakage instalation?, some file to edit, aptitude can remove it.
<amee2k_> is there a small and fast program to create 2D and 3D graphs of numeric data supplied in CSV files? (no, i already tried OOo Calc but that eats too much CPU time for effective deployment)
<jatt> amee2k_: gnuplot
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: i cant remember apache1.3, im sure there's a good reason to use apache2, i just cant remember what it is
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: did you restart apache (apache2ctl restart)
<odyssevs> Super_Cat_Frog, these configs are cracking me up. apache2 -t says syntax is ok, yet starting says fail.
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: whats the error?
<odyssevs> None.
<Super_Cat_Frog> odyssevs: sudo tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<dekup> hi how can i learn my kernel has a mtrr support?
<amee2k_> jatt: sounds interresting, will try. ty
<Super_Cat_Frog> dekup: if your using stock Ubuntu, it should, mtrr hardware is present more advanced than a toaster
<bm0nk> After a lot of time spent uninstalling/reinstalling/configuring my usb WG121(v2) card, Ubuntu can now see it as eth1....Im not using DHCP, I've turned WPA-PSK off on my router...my card sees the SSID (netgear) - yet ping requests/internet doesn't work....I've tried gnome-network-manager - it sees my network - and tries to connect...but doesnt..and doesnt give me an error message..any ideas? :s
<Super_Cat_Frog> bm0nk: have you set the default route?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bm0nk: ive done that before
<bm0nk> default route?
<Super_Cat_Frog> im having problems with bluetooth on edgy, i keep getting call_passkey_agent() not agent registered - any ideas?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bm0nk: yes, default route - it might in an advanced tab in your network config app - i use kubuntu, so i dont know what gnome uses
<bm0nk> Super_Cat_Frog : just my luck...im on gnome :s
<Super_Cat_Frog> bm0nk: its the ip of the next hop, such as the router
<bm0nk> well..gateway address
<unimatrix9> name some real nice linux games
<Super_Cat_Frog> bm0nk: it'l be in there somewhere
<bertugolu> how can edit permissions of files that arent mine
<bertugolu> ?
<bm0nk> my gateway address is set.... (192.168.0.1)
<Super_Cat_Frog> unimatrix9: solitaire
<unimatrix9> hmm, i dont know that one is it cool?
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: boot into single user mode and chmod them as root
<bm0nk> lol
<unimatrix9> is that not the one on vista too?
<unimatrix9> :)
<bertugolu> how can i do that
<unimatrix9> name some real nice linux games...
<Super_Cat_Frog> bertugolu: not sure how you do it with grub - google for "grub single user mode"
<unimatrix9> who dares?
<Super_Cat_Frog> unimatrix9: americas arey
<Super_Cat_Frog> *army
<bertugolu> oki
<theacolyte> I'm having a problem figuring out what to do here. Have an Inspiron 9400 with an NVIDIA 7900GS in it. I want to use an external monitor with it, and I'll never use the built in display while in the office. Anyone have a good idea on how to do that?
<kothz> World of Warcraft is my favourite game on linux :)
<maboc> Hi all, which package should I apt-get to get the manpages for the function-calls in stdlib (like fork....)?
<BazziR> kothz :)
<unimatrix9> these are top games thats for sure...
<Super_Cat_Frog> theacolyte: have a look on gentoo-wiki - the documentation for stuff like that on there is great, and most of the info on there is relevant on any distro
<unimatrix9> a bit lower on the grafics ( 16 mb ati )
<Super_Cat_Frog> unimatrix9: kasteroids?
<jenda> Wulfie: k3b is even worse: it terminates immediately, but creates the filesystem on the CD.
<Super_Cat_Frog> unimatrix9: perl?
<jenda> So...
<theacolyte> Yeah,  I'll take a look. Looks like I'll be using TwinView and not Xinerama... it's just making my head spin
<Wulfie> jenda: weird
<unimatrix9> ubuntu , is gnome ...so kastriods is not a  real choice is guess
<jenda> I need a little help burning CDs. So far, there seems to be absolutely no way to burn CDs in my edgy (didn't work in dapper either). Brasero always fails on 'fixating' (internal error). Gnomebaker fails as well - CDs behave as empty ones. k3b creates the filesystem, but exits after the first megabyte (have log).
<kothz> heh -- on a 16 mb ati, my favourite game would be: telnet pern.mccr.org 4201
<unimatrix9> perl, hmm, scripting my own games rright?
<Super_Cat_Frog> kothz: heh
<THX-1138> !ubotu irssi is A command line interface IRC client. irrsi -c irc.freenode.org  Pick a "/nick name" Then "/join #ubuntu" - No desktop no problem. Nerdy fun.
<Blinker_> I have a dell laptop with an svid-out in back that I would like to set up for use - is anyone familiar with this process?
<kaur> after waking up from suspend or hibernation, my laptops fan keeps turning on and off all the time. Or maybe it's on all the time but it just spins harder sometimes. What should i do to make it work normally?
<kothz> omg my pern account is still around!
<kaur> please help! it's an awful waste of battery...
<maboc> I just try it again :-) Hi all, which package should I apt-get to get the manpages for the function-calls in stdlib (like fork....)?
<theunruled> Hello everyone. How do you add a batter indicator in Fluxbox?
<Stormx2> kaur: Check the hardware page on the wiki.
<theunruled> battery for laptops
<awk> who uses qmail here?
<theacolyte> is the BusID completely necessary for dual monitors?  I don't have it currently
<Stormx2> who uses awk here?
<Stormx2> ^_^
<unimatrix9> acpi -t will show temp and status in console
<grub_booter> Stormx2: very occasionally...
<Super_Cat_Frog> maboc: libstd++-doc ?
<kothz> % acpi -t: "No support for device thermal"  You lie.
<Stormx2> Thats what I got!
<maboc> Super_Cat_Frog, Super I will give it a try immediately. tnx
<kaur> what module is responsible for the regulation of fan's work?
<unimatrix9> hmm, ok, sorry then
<Stormx2> kaur: You might want to ask that on ubuntuforums.org, no one seems to know here.
<unimatrix9> Battery 1: discharging, 61%, 01:54:47 remaining
<unimatrix9>      Thermal 1: ok, 44.0 degrees C
<unimatrix9> thats what i got
<theacolyte> that's a nice battery life
<kaur> damn
<Stormx2> kaur: Search the forum too.
<Stormx2> kaur: You aren't by any chance a teacher?
<kaur> i think that the module isn't properly loaded after suspend/hibernation
<anon32> I've got a question that might seem a little obvious
<kaur> no
<kaur> why do u ask?
<jAvierder> hi
<Stormx2> ah OK. Had a teacher called Miss Kaur. i thought it an unusual name.
<anon32> My machine is set up to dualboot WinXP and Ubuntu, but I don't think I need my WinXP install anymore
<anon32> how would I go about removing it?
<THX-1138> Is the app for fan control called "fan" - lol -shouldn't that be an acronym or something?
<anon32> can I just delete it, or is there something else I have to do?
<kothz> anon32: just ignore it.  the moment you remove it, you'll need it :)
<Stormx2> anon32: Repartition I guess.
<jAvierder> one question, which package should i reinstall to reinstall all mono packages?
<Stormx2> anon32: Only if you need the space, mind.
<segfault> kaur, iirc its acpi_fan
<Stormx2> anon32: You can always take it out the grub list if you really object to it ^__^
<anon32> Stormx2: I do, will I need to edit grub or something?
<kaur> ok
<Stormx2> anon32: Nah, you need to use gparted, I guess.
<kaur> i have an idea now
<Stormx2> anon32: Basicly remove the windows partition and enlarge your ubuntu partitions(s)
<shwag> Super_Cat_Frog: found known bug
* kothz senses a data recovery soon. :)
<anon32> Stormx2, mm, when I deleted my Ubuntu partition, grub freaked out
<kaur> i'l try it and tell u if it worked
<anon32> so I was wondering if the same would happen if I removed my Windows partition
<Stormx2> anon32: It would
<Stormx2> anon32; Thats because /boot is on the ubuntu partition, and GRUB needs that to load
<Senesence> ladydoor: Do you remember me?
<ladydoor> Senesence: yup. what's up?
<anon32> Stormx2, ok, so grub doesn't have any config files I need to edit?
<spocky> hi
<cavediver> hi.
<Arcad3> hi
<theunruled> hi, how do i get conky to show battery?
<Senesence> ladydoor: Hey, I have some problems with my alacarte editor and I think it's the python 2.5 installation that you helped me install thats making a mess.
<cavediver> I'm testing my bw with a program called axel. But how do I save to /dev/null ?
<Stormx2> anon32: No. Windows XP will stay in the list, but if you try to boot it, it won't work. Therefore you can edit it out the list. Before or after partitioning, it doesn't matter.
<Senesence> Senesence: Should I uninstall
<anon32> Stormx2, where's the config at? what I need to change?
<groove> hello
<ladydoor> Senesence: you did keep your old python, right? with the divert step?
<Consty> How can you enable ANSI art in terminal?
<Stormx2> anon32: Hold on...
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yes I used the diver just like you told me.
<kothz> just be wary of the root (hd0,1) lines in menu.lst (for example)
<Stormx2> anon32: Its is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Stormx2> anon32: You'll need to use sudo to edit it, but I guess you know that
<groove> are there anyone using edgy?
<anon32> ok
<SurfnKid> edgy no, wedgy yes
<Stormx2> groove: #ubuntu+1
<ladydoor> Senesence: in that case, your programs (such as alacarte) should know where to find your python, in theory. i know that someone in here yesterday was having problems with alacarte. is it giving you specific error messages?
<anon32> will I be able to edit it directly, or is there some weird utility?
<theacolyte> Has anyone made a reliable GUI x.org configuration utility?
<ladydoor> groove: no, that's what #ubuntu+1 is for
<groove> what's wedgy
<Stormx2> anon32: Directly. Its a text file
<groove> ok
<Stormx2> anon32: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<groove> thx you all
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yes this: Details: Failed to execute child process "alacarte" (No such file or directory)
<Stormx2> Senesence: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<ladydoor> anon32: but first back it up! sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Stormx2> Senesence: I think...
<wodz> hello, what is the 'data flaw', I mean what is happeninghello, what is the 'data flaw', I mean what is happening when pendrive is inserted?
<anon32> will I have to unmount my Windows partition?
<Senesence> Stormx2: It's already installed.
<Chrisn[A] > if i have a computer with ubuntu and one with windows will i be able to print something from my ubuntu computer to my windows computero over the network?
<Stormx2> anon32: Thats a good idea.
<phal1> hi
<Stormx2> Senesence: Then I don't know, sorry
<wodz> first comes udev to create device and what comes next
<ladydoor> Senesence: do this:  locate alacarte | grep bin
<Stormx2> anon32: Unmount, and take it out your /etc/fstab
<ladydoor> Senesence: does it return anything?
<heze> hi all, i'm running dapper and am having trouble setting up a bridge (eth0 - eth1) with ifupdown. anyone familiar with this stuff able to help me?
<Stormx2> anon32: If I were you, I'd think this over. If there are any files you need in that windows partition, you won't be able to recover them after this
<anon32> ok, I'll have to wait for my files to finish backing up then
<THX-1138_> Chrisn - yes select "windows printer" from the drop down menu in system admin printing.
<Chrisn[A] > ah cool :D
<FunnyLookinHat> heze, why are you setting up a bridge?  You could just use network-manager
<phal1> i am trying to compile my wifi card's driver but it my dapper keeps saying: nothing to be done for 'all', what can i do for this?
<user-land> What is the easiest way to recursively look for a file in a directory ?
<Senesence> ladydoor: /usr/bin/alacarte
<Chrisn[A] > just wanted to check before i installed it
<kothz> user-land: find . -name filename
<Stormx2> heze: I bet you're hacking on a game XD
<anon32> Stormx2, I was only keeping it for the files, the install is damaged
<rod_> hi, i searched on the web a bit for this question... Is there like a minimum boot cd which grabs the latest installatino files from de web?
<Stormx2> anon32: I see.
<wodz> user-land: find /dir -name "*name*"
<FunnyLookinHat> he totally iz!
<ladydoor> Senesence: try starting it in a terminal, using the full path (so /usr/bin/alacarte would be the command to run)
<THX-1138_> Chrisn - It shoud already be installed and avail.
<ladydoor> Senesence: does that spit out errors? if so, to pastebin!
<SeanTater> Someone seems to be scanning my web server looking for something, daily or even more often. They are looking for some php chat software or something, but I cannot block them because each scan comes from a new IP, but the same domain. What do I do?
<user-land> thanks wodz.
<phal1>  i am trying to compile my wifi card's driver but it my dapper keeps saying: nothing to be done for 'all', what can i do for this? thanks
<Senesence> ladydoor: I got this: bash: /usr/bin/alacarte: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory.  What do you mean by paste bin?
<heze> stormx2, nah not really :)
<ladydoor> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<user-land> is there a gui file browser that features an easy find function too ?
<ladydoor> Senesence: but don't worry about pasting that. i was expecting something longer.
<anon32> SeanTater, close and hide the port
<heze> funnylookinhat, hmm, wonder what "network-manager" is..
<Senesence> ladydoor: Ok
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, do this:  file /usr/bin/python. what does it return?
<Stormx2> heze: Liar =)
<brainstew> im so pissed off right now im going to trash my computer.. how do i get this damn xubuntu to 1024x768 @ 120 hz.. IT CAN GET THiS RATE and it shows 800x600@75 .. WTF???
<Acidic32> http://huggy.mrmoss.net/phpsysinfo/
<kothz> SeanTater: in a .htaccess put the line deny from somedomain.com?
<SeanTater> anon32: something where I can keep my webserver --
<Senesence> ladydoor: bash: /usr/bin/python: No such file or directory
<heze> stormx2, i want to firewall my windows computers in a central location :>
<ladydoor> Senesence: then do the same for /usr/local/bin/python
<Acidic32> how comes its not detecting my processor speed properly?
<FunnyLookinHat> heze, network manager is a system tray applet that makes connecting to networks and seamlessly changing between them MUCH easier, with an emphasis on helping for wireless network connectivity
<Stormx2> brainstew: Dude, reconfigure X
<SeanTater> kothz: um-- okay
<brainstew> Stormx2,  how?
<SeanTater> kothz: I;ll try that
<bertugol1> Listen I did an upload link in my server but all the files that i receieve, i dont have permissions to open them, how can i open them
<Stormx2> brainstew: Give me just one minute, kay?
<Stormx2> brainstew: I'll find out...
<brainstew> k
<anon32> brainstew, first, you need the best drivers for your graphics card
<anon32> what model do you have?
<phal1> i don't know how things work here but should i repeat my question until i get an answer or what?
<Senesence> ladydoor: that returns the python 2.5 version info
<Acidic32> http://huggy.mrmoss.net/phpsysinfo/ how comes its not detecting my processor speed properly?
<kaur> Is the solution provided here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html safe? Will the fan turn itself on when need be?
<brainstew> nvidia gf 4 440 or smthn
<soeki> !info dvd
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in any distro I know
<awk> zmo: could you help me with 1 last thing?
<anon32> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ladydoor> Senesence: it's a symbolic link, right?
<kaur> Is the solution provided here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html safe? Will the fan turn itself on when need be?
<soeki> can I play dvd movies on ubuntu?
<bertugol1> Someone please help me
<bertugol1> Listen I did an upload link in my server but all the files that i receieve, i dont have permissions to open them, how can i open them
<phal1>  I am trying to compile my wifi card's driver but it my dapper keeps saying: nothing to be done for 'all', what can i do for this?
<THX-1138_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Senesence> ladydoor: Yea, I think. Just says python version and that it was compiled with the GCC etc
<FunnyLookinHat> bertugol1, you probably need to reset the permissions on the directory you are uploading to
<bertugol1> the permission of the folder is 777
<spocky> hi
<Stormx2> brainstew: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - then restart X, and try changing the resolution. if it doesn't work it'll revert in 15 seconds. That means you need better drivers.
<anon32> speaking of resticted formats, why the hell does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats recommend transcoding lossy formats?
<ladydoor> Senesence: would you do it again (file /usr/local/bin/python) and then paste what exactly it says?
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kaur> Is the solution provided here:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html safe? Will the fan turn itself on when need be?
<anon32> and even worse, why the hell would anyone recommend transcoding MPEG-4 to Theora?
<phal1>  i am trying to compile my wifi card's driver but it my dapper keeps saying: nothing to be done for 'all', what can i do for this? thenks .
<Stormx2> anon32: I saw that today, wierd eh?
<phal1> thanks*
<bertugol1> but the files in it i dont have permissions to open them, is there any comand from the terminal to change permissions of files?
<awk>   if [-s $CHECK_LOG ]  then
<awk>       /usr/bin/mail  -s fcheck \
<awk>       `hostname` test@blah.org  < \
<Stormx2> phal1: Are you trying to do make or something?
<awk>       $FCHECK_LOG
<awk>       /bin/rm $FCHECK_LOG
<awk>   fi
<ladydoor> bertugol1: chmod changes permissions, chown changes owner
<Senesence> ladydoor: Python 2.5 (r25:51908, Sep 19 2006, 20:27:15) [GCC 4.0.3 (Ubuntu 4.0.3-1ubuntu5)]  on linux2
<awk> what is wrong with this, its complaining about fi
<phal1> yes i am trying to compile a bunch of files with 'make all'
<bertugol1> how can i chane the owner?
<mistraal> chown
<wodz> bertugol1: chown
<kothz> bertugol: sudo chown bertugol1 /some/path/to/files/*
<bertugol1> emm get it from synpatic?
<bertugol1> ok 10x
<midnight> hello need help please
<ladydoor> bertugol1: as i said, use chown. as it says at the very top of the manpage, chown user:group file
<brainstew> Stormx2,  select desired X server driver.. whats that?
<Stormx2> awk: DOn't paste
<kothz> bertugol: but you should find a way to set a umask to make the files readable for you on an ongoing basis
<Stormx2> brainstew: Just hit enter
* anon32 keeps burning stuff to CD... about 8GB to go
<bertugol1> ok
<Stormx2> brainstew: The current selection is highlighted by default
<Chrisn[A] > 8gb on cd?
<bertugol1> i will try sudo chown bertugol1 /some/path/to/files/*
<brainstew> doesnot go away
<ladydoor> Senesence: weird. it *should* be a link. please do ls /usr/local/bin. what color is python?
<phal1> what do you suggest? stormx2
<heze> is there something wrong with the following in /etc/network/interfaces: "iface br0 inet dhcp \n bridge-ifaces eth0 eth1" ?
<MrWok> Hi
<Stormx2> phal1: Are you following a guide?
<Senesence> ladydoor: Oh sorry forgot the "file" :/usr/local/bin/python: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, not stripped
<midnight> im using a dapper under a 6600GT nvidia im trying to load the nvidia-agp modules but its the agpgart modules that i can see in the cat
<brainstew> Stormx2,  nothings highlighted.. list of words there and it keeps telling me to select desired x server driver
<heze> that is actually almost a copy&paste from an example and it doesn't work, i can manually build a bridge with brctl tho.
<spocky> hello. I'm trying the eft-beta, but suddenly after the latest updates my comp hangs completely on /etc/init.d/gdm restart in singleuser-mode and in normal mode I get nothing too. my xorg.conf is here http://phpfi.com/159913 and my /var/log/X.org.0.log is http://phpfi.com/159914. Does anyone know whats wrong with eft here?
<_stippi_> hi
<Stormx2> brainstew: Pfft, I'm lost. Sorry
<brainstew> fk
<_stippi_> can someone recommend a zippy editor for programming purposes? I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general
<brainstew> i hate this bug of linux
<ladydoor> is it possible to keep ~/.gnome2, ~/.gnome2_private, ~/.gconfd, & ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful from regenerating themselves after i delete them?
<midnight> need to load that damn nvidia-agp module..
<kothz> I (heart) emacs.  It's all the zippy I need. :)
<Stormx2> brainstew: its not a bug.
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok. just a second
<phal1> i am following a guide for installing rt61 wifi drivers but i cant use 'make' for anything. not just this
<Stormx2> brainstew: and it has nothing to do with linux
<ladydoor> kothz++
<brainstew> wtf.. always the display problem at install :\
<Senesence> ladydoor: Ok
<madewokherd> _stippi_: I'm not sure what zippy means, but, uh, gedit
<mathias__> hi. i've just upgraded dapper to edgy and it wont recognise my sound-card anymore (creative labs soundblaster x-fi). any ideas?
<Stormx2> brainstew: You need to reconfigure your X server, and if that doesn't work, get better drivers.
<midnight> no one for help?..
<StAfZe6> hi
<phal1> when i try do 'make something.c' it says nothing to be done for it
<b0ef> ehlo; helping a friend with restarting some torrent files after a reboot; where does the default bittorrent client store the torrent meta files?
<kothz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<StAfZe6> you tell me ;)
<_stippi_> madewokherd: gedit is not zippy at all on my 1.5 GHz Centrino
<phal1> doing*
<kothz> midnight: the best place to start is at that URL (type !nvidia to get it again)
<spocky> edgy used to work till the updates today, but know I'm pretty stuffed
<_stippi_> I would like a GUI editor, function popups would be nice
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, first, do you remember whether you used the steps ./configure, make, sudo make install to install it or whether it was with some python installer thingy?
<midnight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<midnight> kothz: i KNOW how to install my driver dude
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c80-217-109-185.cm-upc.chello.se!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
<midnight> i just need a tips on a tweak
* kothz shrugs.  Good luck with that.
<anon32> are the ATI drivers better than the defaults in Ubuntu (strictly in terms of functionality)?
<Senesence> ladydoor: It was by your instructions step by step from source, yes all the steps, we went through them.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Stormx2> midnight: What was the problem?
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, just a sec, then :-)
<midnight> Stormx2: well im trying to get the fast writes options=yes
<_stippi_> is there another channel for newbies like me?
<Stormx2> midnight: Ah
<mistraal> does anyone get "Button Label|" on some buttons in settings manager in Xubuntu?
<midnight> but its always the agpgart driver who is loaded
<midnight> !!
<anon32> *ChanServ removes channel operator status from ompaul - geez, is there any other kind of operator?
<rambo3> _stippi_ only #windows
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Here is fine ^.^
<_stippi_> rambo3: he
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Ignore rambo3
<ompaul> anon32, it is the easy way to do things :)
<wikijeff> Do intel integrated graphics cards require drivers and setup? Or should they just work automatically?
<Stormx2> rambo3: And its actually ##windows
<mcquaid> hello, can the text installer be run from the live cd? or is only the gui installer available?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: What do you need help with?
<spocky> thx allot
<spocky> whoever told me about the display driver thing...
<xav_> wikijeff, should work
<_stippi_> Stormx2: do you recommend any GUI editor for programming? Gedit doesn't even scroll small source files smoothly
<midnight> when im doing a cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<Stormx2> mcquaid: The Live CD functions as an installer now. The text-only installer is considered the alternative
<spocky> with fgrlx it works now
<rambo3> Stormx2 yeah ok , like who gives
<midnight> i have Driver:          AGPGART
<spocky> I sort of lost the overview, I'm on irssi at low resolution
<midnight> Fast Writes:     Disabled
<mcquaid> Stormx2, yes I am aware the live has the gui installer, I'm asking if it has the text installer as well
<anon32> speaking of integrated graphics, what exactly do they do? is it just a fancy word for software rendering?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Hmm. I use bluefish for my web programming work. I think theres one called scite? or something like that? I quite like that. Theres always your command-line text editors too
<wikijeff> xav_: well should I be able to run any 3d games? Right now even the most basic 3d game runs at less than 1 fps. I'm pretty sure on windows this was not the case.
<spocky> quit
<ladydoor> Senesence: you still there?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: I run a 1.4ghz processer, are you sure you're not running some huge apps? How much ram do you have?
<Senesence> ladydoor: yep
<xav_> wikijeff, performance are supposed to suck hard, but it shouldn't be that bad
<_stippi_> Stormx2: scite? Ok, let me google that one
<ladydoor> Senesence: and do you still have the source? (if no, please go download it).
<ochosi> hi, i have serious cdrom problems. some cds are readable, others just display strange icons and symbols
<Senesence> ladydoor: Ok , just a sec
<Volvo> Bye All
<wikijeff> xav_: performance on linux or performance for intel integrated graphics?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: yeah, the package is called skite. sudo apt-get install skite. You might like it, I found it nice.
<ochosi> i tried a lot of configs with fstab, but that doesn't change much
<_stippi_> Stormx2: I have 512 MB, nothing else running, not even firefox, just a terminal and gedit, and it is dog slow, I find Ubuntu in general pretty slow, (I'm comming from BeOS, though).
<Senesence> ladydoor: Got it
<_stippi_> Stormx2: thanks
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Thats a little odd. You might consider running xubuntu
<anon32> ochosi: Disc drive model, age and type of CDs, and surface quality of CDs
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Open a terminal and use gnome-system-monitor. Anything acting up?
<Chrisn[A] > hey cydermaster
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, so put the source in some out-of-the-way dir (i've got a dir called misc in my home dir, and in misc i have an src dir where that stuff goes, personally)
<ochosi> anon32: laptop dvdrw combo drive, original diablo2 cds, no scratches
<THX-1138_> StormX - grab another metapackaged desktop from an ubuntu repository.. no muss no fuss.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Already there
<ladydoor> Senesence: and then cd to it and do sudo make uninstall
<Stormx2> _stippi_: But yeah. xubuntu uses XFCE, which is another desktop environment like GNOME, except its more lightweight.
<ladydoor> Senesence: then do make clean && make distclean
<ladydoor> Senesence: and then we're going to re-install it in a not-as-bad place
<ochosi> anon32: the strange thing is, if i change the mount-option in fstab to "auto" i can read the game and video-cd, if i use "noauto" i can read the install-cd
<Senesence> ladydoor: Will it matter if there are 2 files in the dir (the tgz)?
<_stippi_> Stormx2: gnome-system-monitor has the highest CPU load just displaying the bar, around 18-25 %.
<ladydoor> Senesence: what do you mean?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: I'd expect that. RAM?
<_stippi_> Stormx2: 512MB
<Senesence> ladydoor: well there is the zipped version of the source package. Is it okay if it stays there or do I have to move it?
<anon32> ochosi: hmm, oh yea, do your CDs have any weird DRM schemes on them?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: I meant usage from programs
<_stippi_> Stormx2: 16 megs ATI Mobility M6
<ochosi> anon32: what are DRM schemes?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Did you make a swap partition when you installed ubuntu?
<ladydoor> Senesence: uhhh...just cd into the unzipped dir and then do all that. you can remove the gzipped source package once you've unpacked it, if you want.
<xav_> wikijeff, both
<Senesence> ladydoor: or do you want me to cd into the source package (python-2.5) itself
<nysosym> i have a short question, i have here ca.300kb data i will send to the mailing list of ubuntu (artwork) is this possible?
<_stippi_> Stormx2: yes, and the RAM seems not the problem, only 25% used,
<ladydoor> Senesence: yes
<xav_> wikijeff, it possibly sucks more on linux, but there isn't a huge difference
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Well, that is odd. Like I said, try xubuntu.
<anon32> ochosi: a lot of CDs, especially game ones have intentional abnormalities on them to discourage copying
<Ogester> Just one question: The free CDs, they are shipped from South Africa, right?
<xav_> wikijeff, what's your chipset exactly?
<_stippi_> Stormx2: I spent a huge amount of time to configure Ubuntu, I don't think I wanna switch now
<ochosi> anon32: anything i can do about it? (i know the diablo2-install worked for a friend of mine with ubuntu)
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Its one command
<_stippi_> Stormx2: Really?
<xav_> there is one thing I hate about ubuntu
<Stormx2> _stippi_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu desktop. You keep GNOME and all your settings. It just adds XFCE to the login menu
<rambo3> Ogester i wouldent think that , from some no tax scountry
<kaur> my laptops fan doesn't seem to stop after suspend or hibernation. How can i make it regulate itself?
<Senesence> ladydoor: sudo make uninstall returned: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Sorry, I meant xubuntu-desktop
<anon32> ochosi: absolutely no idea, there's really no way to troubleshoot anything more than absurdly common issues over IRC
<xav_> why do they want to make everyone think a desktop environment make a linux distribution
<ladydoor> Senesence: ...ok. is this new source you had to download?
<Stormx2> Senesence: make uninstall? XD~~
<xav_> that's sad
<ochosi> anon32: the other strange thing is that if i insert the install cd now it won't display any files, i can't even remount it
<ochosi> anon32: just says: device busy
<Senesence> ladydoor: No I found the old one. Ahh we actually need a new one right?
<anon32> but you might be interesting in imaging your CDs (iso/mds/etc) and installing with virtual drives
<Jaggur> hey
<ladydoor> Senesence: no, the old one.
<_stippi_> Stormx2: BTW, skite was not found, which servers do I need to add to me apt-get list?
<Senesence> Yea this is the old one that I'm trying it in?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: If I were you I'd add all the repos
<Ogester> Ah.
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Do a google on source-o-matic
<ochosi> anon32: maybe i should try that... seems there are not a lot of other options
<Senesence> ladydoor: the one that I installed the whole thing from
<THX-1138_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> _stippi_: You want to add main, restricted, universe and multiverse.
<ochosi> anon32: so thanks anyway
<ochosi> anon32: i was quite sure it was a bug in the ubuntu-automount process
<ladydoor> Senesence: i assume so. ok, try sudo make uninstall python . if that doesn't work, try sudo make uninstall python-Whatever-Your-Version-Number-Is
<ladydoor> Senesence: why exactly did you need the new version again?
<ladydoor> Senesence: actually, nevermind.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Heh, I really didnt, just wanted to be on the edge.
<anon32> ochosi: have you tried manually setting the mount options?
<ladydoor> Senesence: ah.
<ochosi> anon32: you mean in fstab?
<ladydoor> Senesence: well, let me know if those work.
<anon32> ochosi: no, use the mount command and manually mount them
<digitalic> Hi
<Senesence> ladydoor: I can look through the source package the filename should be uninstall something right? And then I should run that from bash right?
<digitalic> espaol??
<ochosi> anon32: or with mount? actually: i've tried both. the fstab thing makes a difference, so i can read either the game or the install cd. the mount-command just gets me an error or doesn't make a difference
<THX-1138_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anon32> ochosi: oh, sorry then
<ochosi> anon32: somehow it seems he doesn't really reload the drive with the new options (like -t udf or -t iso9660)
<ladydoor> Senesence: errr...no, did you try the sudo make uninstall python or the sudo make uninstall python-versionnumber?
<spocky> hello
<Stormx2> hi spocky
<Senesence> ladydoor: Tried it, nothing worked, same error as before.
<AgEnT-0016> hi all
<AgEnT-0016> i got  a problem with gaim
<ladydoor> Senesence: blah. they're *supposed* to include the ability to uninstall stuff. have you installed anything else by hand?
<Stormx2> AgEnT-0016: Go ahead.
<AgEnT-0016> it work ok until i sign in into my msn account
<AgEnT-0016> then it suddenly goes off
<Stormx2> AgEnT-0016; Just, exits?
<Senesence> ladydoor: No, python was my first build from source, with your help. I did nothing after that.
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, in that case...cd to /usr/local and do ls bin
* anon32 continues burning DVDs... only 5.8GB to go
<manmadha> if we ping any ip address there is some message like"8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 6998ms
<ladydoor> Senesence: is python the only thing in there?
<manmadha> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.059/0.061/0.069/0.010 ms, pipe 2
<manmadha> "what does the pipe mean?
<segfault> AgEnT-0016, see gaim site this is know issue
<AgEnT-0016> yes Stormx2
<segfault> AgEnT-0016, know=known
<Stormx2> AgEnT-0016: What segfault said.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Things in there: idle  pydoc  python  python2.5  python2.5-config  python-config  smtpd.py
<AgEnT-0016> what do you mean?
<ladydoor> Senesence: wait a minute. you're SURE that python isn't a symlink? what color is it? and what color is python2.5?
<brainstew> Stormx2,  i got the nvidia driver to jump in.. but the list of modes shows 800x600 and 600 .. how to set 1024x768 @ 120
<ochosi> anon32: problem with mounting an iso-file is: i can't create iso file if i can't read the cd...
<Senesence> ladydoor: python-config is light blue, everything else is green
<Stormx2> brainstew: Edit your xorg.conf file.
<odyssevs> Super_Cat_Frog, well apparently the log folders were lacking. Gah. Overlooked the obvious.
<Stormx2> brainstew: Google a guide.
<morbid88> hey all.I'm trying to set up Ubuntu with LAMP (the server distro) and it's hanging at the "Configuring apt" window when "scanning the mirror". Is this supposed to take a long time?
<odyssevs> Which configuration is this error referring to: ProFTPd warning: not start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode, apparently. Check your configuration.  ?
<anon32> ochosi: you said that with one set of settings, you could read some discs
<Stormx2> brainstew: or better, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<anon32> and with the other, you could read the rest
<segfault> odyssevs, proftpd config
<brainstew> Stormx2,  i've done that.. nothing seems to work. those modeline generators generate all kinds of bogous info
<anon32> so, image them one at a time
<ochosi> anon32: i just found out that i can read the cd "sometimes"
<Stormx2> morbid88: Are you following the ubuntu wiki page on LAMP?
<Stormx2> brainstew: Reconfigured it and restarted X, correct?
<ochosi> anon32: so maybe i'll have to wait for a lucky moment :)
<brainstew> no
<morbid88> Stormx2: of course not. I'm just jumping into this completely unprepared.
* morbid88 should RTFM?
<anon32> oh
<brainstew> reconfigure did not let me pass the question..
<ochosi> anon32: ok, so thanks anyway, i won't bother you with that anymore, it's a stupid problem and i guess there's no "solution"
<Stormx2> morbid88: I think you need http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApachePHPMySQL
<Stormx2> morbid88: Wait wait wait
<morbid88> Stormx2: I thought the LAMP distribution was the solution to all that.
<Stormx2> morbid88: You're doing a server install?
<Stormx2> morbid88: I do beg your pardon.
<Stormx2> morbid88: Sorry, can't help.
<morbid88> Stormx2: my forgiveness is given freely.
* anon32 is anticipating a buffer underrun...
<morbid88> And if you want my P.O.S. computer along with it...
<ladydoor> Senesence: ...ok, that's really weird. *for the moment,* we're just going to move /usr/local/bin/python out of the way. if that screws up anything else (which i doubt, as it's local), we can fix that then. sudo mv bin/python bin/python-2.5 (INCLUDE THE DASH)
<Stormx2> morbid88: haha.
<morbid88> so does anyone know why ---
<morbid88> oh, look at that. it just takes a long time.
<segfault> morbid88, could be a slow mirror
<Stormx2> jesus... how long can sudo make modules take in the linux source code? Its been going for over 2 hours now...
<odyssevs> Any wisdom running proftpd on a non-standard port?
<Senesence> ladydoor: Just a sec
<morbid88> segfault: I don't even know what it means. It's not an internet issue, since it's not online yet. But it resolved itself. I guess my old AMD Duron 800MHz isn't up to par with todays youngins
<segfault> Stormx2, a while
<simo1> hello. I have a dual boot with ubuntu and windows xp. I've been trying to resize the partitions with gparted but it wouldn't let me move /dev/hda3 presumably because this would unmount the operating system. I then tried to use the ubuntu install disk. Now gparted doesnt recognize my partitions. Everything still works ok though - and i can still access my windows drive from ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<mathias> ive upgraded dapper to edgy and i can't get any audio from my usb-audio-card anymore. the card is detected and i can control the volume but the pcm playback wont work.  any ideas?
<segfault> Stormx2, fyi unless u changed the config u r building all modules in the kernel, which is alot
<anon32> Stormx2, compiling takes forever if you don't have an uber machine like the ones MicroSoft uses to build Windows
<Stormx2> simo1: Try the gparted live CD?
<ladydoor> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<THX-1138_> sim01 fsck or checkdisk - filesystem integrity.
<Jowi> mathias: check that the volume isn't muted
<ltr20000> HOw do i install Ubuntu (live cd) w/o the PCCMIA SUpport?
<ltr20000> it always freezes @ 95% (config hardware)
<saba> just installed ubuntu
<Stormx2> segfault: Ack. See I'm trying to install LIRC from a guide. I think it was "sudo make menuconfig" which got me a menu. Should I have just picked 1 module?
<ladydoor> Senesence: whenever you're ready...
<saba> i think i'll learn to love it
<Senesence> ladydoor: Done
<rideout> on edgy, xgl seems to have a problem with xkb, all the xkb programs have this error: "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property"
<mathias> Jowi: mixer doesn't have the "x" symbol.  Rhythmbox shows no progress in playing the song (slider doesn't move)
<anon32> how come a ton of the packages one can find on apt-get or synaptic are way larger than their Windows equivalents? For example - Thunderbird is 10MB on apt-get but 5.5MB to download the Windows installer
<Chrisn[A] > becuase windows sux
<Chrisn[A] > george bush payed them to make a smaller version
<wcole> exit
<soeki> i have used many distros (to some extent)of linux, and i have to say that for a company. a combo of  debian sarge on servers and ubuntu on desktops, it would be the best decission ever.
<AgEnT-0016> Strormx2
<anon32> Chrisn[A] , Windows sucks, so their packages are better??
<AgEnT-0016> any idea about gaim
<Jowi> mathias: do you get sound if you do this in a terminal "playsound /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav"?
<soeki> and i have only 3 days with ubuntu.
<digitalic> Hi
<Stormx2> AgEnT-0016: No, sorry. You could always install a BETA
<digitalic> i need help :(
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, now do sudo dpkg-divert --package python --remove /usr/bin/python
<Stormx2> digitalic: With?
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<ladydoor> Senesence: to remove the diversion. what's it say?
<segfault> Stormx2, umm not sure but i doubt u need to build all the modules, also lirc looks to be in repos
<digitalic> with the ubuntu installation !
<digitalic> i download a 64 distro... desktop
<digitalic> but
<digitalic> when i boot it...
<Stormx2> segfault: Can I just cancel the build?
<ltr20000> Hello, my ubuntu install freezes @ 95% (configuring hardware)
<digitalic> it just HANGs...
<ltr20000> how do i disable the PCMIA detection
<THX-1138_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<segfault> Stormx2, go for it ctl-C
<simo1> stormx2: I tried the live cd - that's when i realized gparted was no longer recognizing my partitions - it just said the whole drive was unallocated
<Stormx2> segfault: That won't harm my system will it? I've run: sudo make oldconfig sudo make menuconfig sudo make include/linux/version.h sudo make modules
<morbid88> oh hell. So the Ubuntu LAMP server is command line only?
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<Senesence> ladydoor: dpkg-divert: mismatch on package
<Senesence>   when removing `diversion of /usr/bin/python by python'
<Senesence>   found `local diversion of /usr/bin/python to /usr/bin/python.ubuntu'
<_stippi_> Stormx2: I have these frequent lock up problems...
<segfault> Stormx2, nope, just means ur kernel is not fully built
<digitalic> someone...??
<anon32> digitalic, do you have a 64-bit CPU?
<digitalic> hi...
<_stippi_> Stormx2: I thought Linux was more reliable, but it is a major pain in the butt.
<segfault> Stormx2, but wont affect kernel u have installed/running etc
<Stormx2> simo1: Oh dear. Try sudo fdisk /dev/hda and write
<ladydoor> Senesence: see, that's what pastebin is or.
<digitalic> yes... i own an AMD64 4200+ Dual core... im not an idiot..
<THX-1138_> morbid88 - i have good news No!  grab "ubuntu-desktop" huge D/L
<Senesence> ladydoor: sorry
<_stippi_> Stormx2: anyways, I managed to update my sources.list, but skite is still not found
<kothz> kaur: this any help? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Its a hardware issue my dear. If you get it sorted, it will be more reliable...
<morbid88_ghost> THX-1138 is that with apt-get?
<_stippi_> Stormx2: yeah? What makes you think so?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Post on the forums with your exact hardware setup, and describe the problem. ubuntuforums.org
<ladydoor> try it without ``--package python''
<THX-1138_> morbid -I trust synaptic for tese things
<mathias> Jowi: found a playsound command but it complains about timidity.cfg
<_stippi_> Stormx2: on two different computers? With all the other OSs just running fine?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Because you have capable hardware, it probably just has the wrong drivers.
<kaur> kothz: i considerd it as an option but i'm not sure if the fan will start if need be
<_stippi_> Stormx2: Maybe so, how do I get the right drivers then?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<morbid88_ghost> THX-1138: I thought synaptic was the GNOME manager for apt. Anyway, it's a moot point, since I can't get online yet.
<Jowi> mathias: how about simply "play"
<digitalic> ?? :(
<ladydoor> Senesence: try it without ``--package python.'' what's it return?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Depends, first you need to find the issue and I'm no help with that! :)
<_stippi_> Stormx2: The system is up to date.
<Skitzo1989> i have a question about ubuntu, i installed it today and ive never used linux before, what is the linux equivilent of a .exe file?
<THX-1138_> morbid - nvm my silliness.- sorry.
* anon32 thinks that either the packages are either badly compressed, or that linux programs are terribly inefficient
<_stippi_> Stormx2: :-)
<LiraNuna> hi
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Did you do that command?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: That doesn't upgrade your system, it re-caches your package lists.
<LiraNuna> i can't get xorg to get 3D acc.
<_stippi_> Stormx2: If I do that, I loose my newer subversion install.
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<manmadha> if we ping any ip address there is some message like"8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 6998ms
<manmadha> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.059/0.061/0.069/0.010 ms, pipe 2
<mathias> Jowi: sox: Failed writing /dev/dsp: Unable to reset OSS driver.  Possibly accessing an invalid file/device
<manmadha> "what does the pipe mean?
<LiraNuna> i tried reconfiguring xorg.conf
<LiraNuna> with nvidia
<_stippi_> Stormx2: And I am really really sure my system is up to date
<Senesence> ladydoor: Removing `local diversion of /usr/bin/python to /usr/bin/python.ubuntu'
<digitalic> Hey, i need help ... plz...
<anon32> Skitzo1989, linux doesn't use file extensions, an executable has a mimetype of executable/blahblahblah
<earthian> hello. i suspect that my ubuntu sound recording does not work at all. where do i start looking for info to debug that?
<ladydoor> Skitzo1989: file extensions are optional and discouraged in linux, as they are too confusing. executables are found in the /usr/bin dir.
<Jowi> mathias: the volume or mute is not the problem then
<simo1> stormx2: it says the kernel is still using the old table, and will use the new table after a reboot - do you think that will solve it?
<Stormx2> _stippi_: *sigh* Did you run the command. If you haven't run it after updating your /etc/apt/sources.list, do it.
<THX-1138_> morbis aptitude package manager.
<earthian> !record
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> Senesence: ok, now do which python.
<_stippi_> Stormx2: ah, thanks
<earthian> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Skitzo1989> ok thanks everyone
<mathias> Jowi: thats seems likely
<Stormx2> !+info skite
<ubotu> Package skite does not exist in any distro I know
<Stormx2> lmao
<Stormx2> man I suck, hold on.
<Super_Cat_Frog> ace - i got bluetooth working. i can now use my telephone as a remote control for amarok, that frigging rules
<Jowi> mathias: have a look at the links that ubotu just spat out (with the kind help of earthian)
<Stormx2> !+info scite
<czer323> Anyone know how to turn off that launch indicator?  When you click on a launcher in gnome, it'll do a box and enlarge to fill the whoel screen?
<ubotu> scite: Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.67-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 664 kB, installed size 1804 kB
<Stormx2> There we go.
<Senesence> ladydoor: Great we are back to 2.4 and alacarte works. Thanks that seems to have done it.
<ladydoor> Senesence: whew
<digitalic> hey
<digitalic> need some help over here!
<aldo> Hi. Do you know what's the best graphic manager for bittorrent under Gnome?
<ladydoor> Senesence: glad to've helped. sorry about the confusion.
<anon32> !bsd
<ladydoor> !best
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Sivik> digitalic: whats the problem
<Senesence> ladydoor:  and I was worried heh, your great. Thanks again.
<Stormx2> aldo: torrent client? Try azureus
<pty> aldo: have you tried bittornado?
<ladydoor> Senesence: no problem.
<anon32> aldo, azureus.aelitis.com
<Sivik> !gnomad2
<ubotu> gnomad2: Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1 (dapper), package size 147 kB, installed size 480 kB
<_stippi_> Stormx2: It got stuck at 99%?
<anon32> actually, if you have WINE, you can use utorrent instead
<mathias> Jowi, earthian: thanks. i'll check those out
<morbid88_ghost> anyone here know how to set up a cable modem dialler? I'm stranded with command line.
<Skitzo1989> im trying to download java which file should i get? Linux RPM (self-extracting file), Linux (self-extracting file), Linux x64, Linux x64 RPM
<anon32> !cedega
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<earthian> np i am checking them myself too :)
<THX-1138_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Sivik> morbid88: a cable modem should not need to be "dailed"
<Stormx2> _stippi_: The download? Odd, what mirror are you using?
<kaur> it just kills my laptop...
<THX-1138_> !ppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morbid88_ghost> Sivik: yeah, you'd think that wouldn't you.
<morbid88_ghost> Sivik: it's actually L2TP.
<Jowi> morbid88_ghost: depends on the modem and where you live. you don't dial but need to configure the connection. Try pppoeconf
<digitalic> hye
<Sivik> !L2TP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about L2TP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<THX-1138_> Jowi - nice cacth. :)
<anon32> Skitzo1989, use apt-get, Ubuntu doesn't use RPMs
<digitalic> !boot
<sureshot> !dls
<_stippi_> Stormx2: now it went through, but it reports that some files could not be updated because of unavailable public keys...
<morbid88_ghost> Jowi: isn't pppoeconf for modems and dial-up?
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<digitalic> !boot problems 64bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot problems 64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> _stippi_: pastebin your sources.list.
<_stippi_> Stormx2: It tells me to use apt-get update... sigh
<Jowi> morbid88_ghost: dsl modems. some cable modems use the same connection type
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Haha... ah joy.
<morbid88_ghost> thanks. bbiab
<Jowi> brb. son just woke up
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Bear with it. I had so many issues like this when I started.
<_stippi_> Stormx2: Do I really have to "pastebin"? I hate that.
<Stormx2> _stippi_: Well /msg me then
<_stippi_> ok
<Skitzo1989> what's apt-get?
<ladydoor> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<anon32> !apt
<t9k565> hello
<jshamash66> Can someone tell me how I can get Windows XP to find my Ubuntu shared folders?
<THX-1138_>  !<item> > <nick_name> - This channel is really starting to fly!
<t9k565> jshamash66: you can use Samba
<clemen> hola
<earthian> yay there are some dead links in ubuntu help pages :(
<earthian> interested? :
<THX-1138_> !es > clemen
<digitalic> hola
<digitalic> espaol
<THX-1138_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anon32> yay, the ubuntu help tells people to transcode lossy formats
<clemen> si
<earthian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems <--- two first links does not have a corresponding page
<odyssevs> Super_Cat_Frog, is the extension .htm not the standard for html pages?
<hsunda3> What package do I need to download in order to get the kernel source, to start compiling my own kernel?
* anon32 goes to delete his win partition
<jshamash66> t9k565: I have Samba, i modified the workgroup section in the config file, but my XP computer still won't find my Ubuntu
<t9k565> how may I use my Motorola SM56 modem with Ubuntu?
<THX-1138_> !hardware >  t9k565
<anon32> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<t9k565> and if you just type \\x.x.x.x
<t9k565> where x.x.x.x is the Ubuntu machine IP?
<ifrozen> hali
<t9k565> thank you THX-1138 :)
<mathias> Jowi: soundcard shows up with everything (in sys / dev - audio,pcm,control...) but every alsa function call says "No such device". this worked a couple of hours ago in dapper.. i'll search for bugs in launchpad
<hsunda3> So .... is the kernel source for the Ubuntu kernel available through Synaptic?
<Sivik> hsunda3: yes
<Sivik> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hsunda3> Sivik: apparently not !source :) .. !kernel perhaps?
<hsunda3> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<anon32> hsunda3: yes
<jshamash66> How can I get WinXP to find my Ubuntu shared folder, if I have Samba and I modified the workgroup section in the config file?
<hsunda3> ah nice ...
<anon32> be warned that compiling it will take ages
<simo1> stormx2: unfortunately, gparted still doesnt pick up the partitons after reboot
<hsunda3> anon32: oh don't worry about that.
<anon32> unless you have some really tricked out folder
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  enable the linux users samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME'
<Chousuke> ages?
<hsunda3> anon32: wait. Can I compile a kernel on another machine and bring it over to my laptop?
<Chousuke> compiling a kernel?
<Chousuke> hardly
<anon32> jshamash66: first of all, is your shared folder on an ext3 file system?
<anon32> XP can only read FATX and NTFS
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  also you may want to enable 'writeable'
<jshamash66> anons2: how can I tell?
<Chousuke> anon32: with samba it doesn't matter
<Dr_willis> anon32,  for a samba share -- it dosent matter.
<hsunda3> Chousuke: do you know whether I can compile the kernel on one machine and install it one another?
<Chousuke> hsunda3: it's possible.
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<anon32> the way he said it, it seemed like the folder was on his local machine, sorry
<Chousuke> hsunda3: is your machine very slow, then?
<Dr_willis> That would be VERY VERY  limiting if it mattered
<mwtb> I'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev, but apt-get returns: "libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libqt3-mt (= 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3) but 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 is to be installed". Any ideas on how to get around this?
<Dr_willis> :) ok. heh heh
<hsunda3> Chousuke: so what should I keep in mind? I intend to follow the CustomKernelBuild wiki page.
<Chousuke> it takes about 10 minutes to compile a kernel on a 1GHz machine
<hsunda3> Chousuke: no..not very slow.... just that I have a much faster machine at school that I have access to that I rather use than my own laptop
<hsunda3> Chousuke: that's all?
<Chousuke> yeah
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  also if the windows machine has a hard time accessing/seeing the shares.. you may want to tell it the user name as the explixit share name..
<jshamash66> Dr_Willis, what does adding a samba password do?
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  lets your windows box get to the users home shares. no password = No access...
<hsunda3> Chousuke: oh very well then :)
<clearzen> How can I make programs I open with the terminal run after I close the terminal I used to open the program?
<Chousuke> hsunda3: Just read the helps on all options and make sure you know what you need to have in your kernel.
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  also the home shares are 'read only' by default. edit the smb.conf to make them writeable
<Chousuke> hsunda3: compile root file system support in statically.
<pty> clearzen: application &
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  the book "using samba" is avilable online. and is a verry very worth while read.
<hsunda3> Chousuke: indeed.. I am familiar with kernel compilation .. I wanted to add a feature to enhance iptables ...
<Chousuke> hsunda3: also, make sure you have a way to boot into the old kernel if something goes wrong.
<jshamash66> yeah, I already made them writeable. I just did the smbpasswd thing, I'm gonna see how that works
<clearzen> pty: Do I just append that to the command to run the program when I open it?
<Chousuke> hsunda3: ah, okay, then :)
<hsunda3> Chousuke: so I am going to use the ubuntu kernel itself..
<jshamash66> Thanks for the advice Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  you MIGHT need torestart the samba service.. Not sure if its needed or not.
<hsunda3> Chousuke: and not a vanilla source... from kernel.og or somethng.. thanks for your suggestions !
<Chousuke> hsunda3: you could make a debian package out of the kernel
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  ive messed with samba for ages. :P
<Chousuke> hsunda3: with make-kpkg
<Chousuke> hsunda3: it's in the kernel-package package iirc.
<pty> clearzen: yeah - so for example :  >gedit &
<hsunda3> Chousuke: yes, I think I am going to do that.. with make--kpkg and fakeroot and all that..
<boink> that's the debian way
<Chousuke> Yeah
<clearzen> pty: Thank you. That has been bugging me for a long time.
<bm0nk> im trying to copy a .arm file to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware as this tutorial on installing PrismFirmwares says.....but /usr/lib/hotplug doesn't even exist..... /cry
<hsunda3> boink does UBuntu have its own way?
<boink> Ubuntu is based on debian
<pty> clearzen: no problem
<kitche> bm0nk: you probably have to make it
<bm0nk> kitche : may i pm you? :P
<kitche> bm0nk if you wish :)
<hsunda3> yes... but there are so many ways in which Ubuntu has deviated ... so I was wondering whethey they have their own compilation mechanism :)
<THX-1138_> !channels is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat By Desktop Type, Languge, Development Group.
<kitche> hsunda3: most linux compilation mechanism is the same
<gnomefreak> THX-1138_: please you can stop trying to add factiods now
<hsunda3> kitche yes... but I like doing it the debian way, since I get a nice .deb package in the end.. and dpkg --list shows it as well
<THX-1138_>  - !gnomefreak is right
<kitche> hsunda3: well ubuntu is pretty much the same for making packages it seems
<hsunda3> kitche: yep... indeed looks to be that way ..
<mwe> bm0nk: I think hotplug was dropped in dapper
<bm0nk> mwe : well that screws me even more...
<bm0nk> Only been using ubuntu for a week and....i wont give up on trying to get this to work but
<bm0nk> the amount of emotional stress this is giving me cant be good :P
<mwe> bm0nk: firmware belong in /lib/firmware I think
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<bm0nk> mwe : ahhhh thanks
<njal> um how do i get DVD's too play, some of the howto's just don't work
<mwe> bm0nk: np 
<boink> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kaur> Help! after suspend or hibernation my laptop's fan keeps working... Solutions?
<njal> Yes, i have libdvdcss
<boink> using mplayer?
<mistraal> does anyone get "Button Label|" on some buttons in settings manager in Xubuntu?
<Skitzo1981> how do i get to the desktop on the terminal?
<Benni> Hello everyone, got a little question ... it seems (!) to me that with kernel 2.6.15-27-386 my system crashes annoyingly often, whereas with 2.6.15-23-386 it doesn't. just quits its job, sysrq keys don't work, doesn't leave a trace in the syslog :-( any idea what to do?
<njal> erm no, totem
<njal> mplayer wasn't found in the repo's apparently
<boink> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<THX-1138_> Skitzo1989 "startx - once started CTRL+ALT+F7
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Crescendo_> Is there a version of Poser for Linux?
<njal> yep universe and multiverse are both enabled
<njal> it's the first thing i do
<njal> i also got gxine installed
<kaur> anyone using dapper with a laptop here?
<Skitzo1981> THX-1138, where do i find that?
<Benni> kaur: me
<Jowi> Benni: use the kernel that has got the features you need and that is stable for you.
<kaur> Benni: does your laptop fan ever stop after suspend or hibernation?
<Benni> Jowi: sure, I've already been thinking of changing the default kernel in grub ... though I'm curious about the origin of the problem
<njal> ok sorry my problem seems to have magically gone away for now.
<kaur> Benni: ??
<njal> I have a DVD here that does not want to mount
<esher> hey
<Benni> kaur: don't have hibernation -- but after suspend it always looked just fine to me ...
<WILLIS_79> HI THERE
<esher> how i can setup deny host for ssh login / shell users ?
<Jowi> Benni: got some issues with some specific kernel versions on my hardware as well. I install one, see if it is stable, switch if it is or remove it if it is not :)
<noumaan> i can not type capital letters using shift key. i don't know what i did that caused this thing. or may be there is some key in my keyboard that restricts me from using shift key.
<kaur> Benni: could you check it again please?
<Jowi> esher: /etc/hosts.deny
<Benni> Jowi: thanks, guess I'll stick with that ...
<noumaan> does any one has any idea what could possibly be wrong/
<Jowi> esher: and /etc/hosts.allow of course
<kaur> Benni: the fan of my laptop doesn't stop at all after suspend
<esher> sorry i mean specialy host for a shelluser, that can login
<SB|nblracer> Hello
<SB|nblracer> can some one help to answer some of my questions
<Jowi> esher: for example you can allow everyone to connect to ssh by adding this in /etc/hosts.allow "sshd: ALL" or limit it to your local network like this "sshd: 192.168.0."
<esher> ok thanks dude
<Jowi> esher: same logic goes to the hosts.deny
<Benni> kaur: will suspend for a second
<SB|nblracer> what is the difference between the server and desktop version
<njal> how do I go about mounting a dvd when 'mount /dev/cdrw /media/dvdrecorder' does not work?
<kitche> SB|nblracer: one install a desktop and the other doesn't by default
<kjm> SB|nblracer - server does not install X for one.
<Jowi> esher: "man hosts.allow" for useful info
<THX-1138_> !mount > njal
<SB|nblracer> i would like a GUI/desktop, but i am installing it on server
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: I did what you told me to before- I set up smbpasswd for my linux user name, but Windows still can't find me
<SB|nblracer> so should i go with the deskto version, or is there more "server" options in the server ISO
<simo1> THX-1138_: sudo fsck returns a warning that /dev/hda3 is mounted and could cause damage - should i continue?
<Jowi> SB|nblracer: the default install for server version is more lightweight. you can add GUI later on if you wish
<njal> the mount command just hangs when I try to mount this one disk
<pike_> SB|nblracer: but you still have to apt-get the 'server apps'
<kitche> simo1: I wouldn't since that can damage your filesystem running fsck on a mounted disk
<njal> it works on an ubuntu ppc laptop
<kjm> simo1 - if you want to risk damage . . .
<kaur> Benni: ok
<njal> yet does not work here, it's confusing
<manmadha> !nix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aatif> hello
<kjm> if it is not your / partition - unmount it first.
<cifra> wenas wenas
<SB|nblracer> one more question what is in the DVD version thats not in the Cd iSO
<esac> hi i am trying to run beryl, i set it up and it ran great. now it starts up, i see the splash screen, and the windows decorations disappear, and then X just closes and it restarts gdm. any ideas ?
<kitche> SB|nblracer: the dvd version just has more applications probably that it installs
<jshamash66> can someone walk me through sharing folders with Samba? I've tried a million things, Windows still can't find me
<njal> both are unmounted
<SB|nblracer> Thanks kitche
<esac> jshamash66: are you trying to do it by computer name? does it work by ip ?
<kitche> esac: are you using XGL or aiglx but probably get a better anwser in #ubuntu-xgl
<kjm> jsamash66 - are your machines on the same workgroup?  First thing to check....
<esac> kitche: aiglx
<njal> I think i keep mounting the wrong device, how do i find out what ubuntu refers to my dvdrw drive as?
<jshamash66> kjm: ye
<THX-1138_> <zzyber> THX-1138: lol............sometimes fiddeling around with internet suggestions it can be crazy
<Jowi> jshamash66: First of all, if you're behind a router, turn off software firewalls temporary to see if it's blocking your traffic.
<THX-1138_> <zzyber> THX-1138: i removed the use_first_pass and saved the file
<THX-1138_> <zzyber> THX-1138: correct syntax in that file is auth    required        pam_unix.so nullok_secure
<jshamash66> Jowi: I already tried that, it's not
<niklas_e> is there any way to get XV (picture showing program) to get it though apt-get?
<kjm> jshamash66 - can you post (pastebin) your smb.conf file?
<kjm> niklas_e : apt-cache search xv
<g333k_work> hi, I want to program in C# under linux, do I just need to install monodevelop? what about the compiler?
<Sivik> g333k_work: install mono and mondevelop
<sharms> .
<kjm> g33k_work - I think if you apt-get monodevelop, the compiler (mono) is one of the dependencies.
<Sivik> g333k_work: sudo apt-get install mono and then sudo apt-get install monodevelop, it uses gtk# to compile
<kjm> ^^ what Sivik said
<Sivik> kjm: lol
<g333k_work> Sivik, ok thanks
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  be sure windows firewalling dont have it blocked.. and tell the windows box the exact name of the share. does it even see the Samba Machine>
<odyssevs> How does one reload the logrotate daemon configs?
<Sivik> g333k_work: yw
<optimusprime> 'sudo cp' does that mean to copy a file?
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  if it isent even seeing the machine. then you got some other issues to check out
<Sivik> optimusprime: yes
<kjm> optimusprime - yes
<jshamash66> kjm: # Samba config file created using SWAT
<jshamash66> # from 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1)
<jshamash66> # Date: 2006/09/29 19:14:58
<jshamash66> [global] 
<jshamash66> workgroup = RSWCA
<jshamash66> wins support = no
<jshamash66> [Download] 
<jshamash66> path = /home/jake
<jshamash66> comment = Download
<theacolyte> sigh
<jshamash66> available = yes
<kjm> arg!!!
<jshamash66> browseable = yes
<jshamash66> public = yes
<jshamash66> writable = no
<niklas_e> tnx
<kjm> !pastebin > jshmash66
<Dr_willis> *sigh*
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jshamash66> sorry heh
<optimusprime> so if I mess up I can always revert to that file
<Benni> kaur: sorry, actually I don't know a lot about that ... found out that "acpi -V" displays some info, but not about my fans ...
<wrtpeeps> can anyone tell me, if my wireles router uses WEP, is the WEP just on the wireless connections or will wired connectins need the WEP key too
<Dr_willis> jshamash66, #1 - the user HOMES are normally set up to be shared.. no need to set up a "download" share like you got.
<kjm> optimusprime - yes.
<optimusprime> and everything will be back to normal
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: no, it's not even seeing my machine
<pike_> odyssevs: sudo dpkg-reconfigure logrotate maybe
<optimusprime> ah ok needed to clarify that up...
<optimusprime> thx
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  check th samba logs.. and be sure your workgroups are correct.
<Jowi> jshamash66: is the share set up ok? in /etc/smb.conf check "hosts allow", "workgroup", and you can try to add "force group = sambauser"  to your [share] 
<THX-1138_> !wep  > wrtpeeps
<kjm> wrtpeeps - just wireless
<wrtpeeps> kjm: thanks
<Sivik> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> !keybinds
<wrtpeeps> thank you THX-1138_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keybinds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<esac> jshamash66: can you ping the linux machine from the windows machine by ip ?
<Jowi> jshamash66: /etc/samba/smb.conf of course
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: i changed my share folder to home, and my workgroup is correct\
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  theres a special 'homes' share. You really dident need to change much of anything at all in that file. :)
<THX-1138_> Dr_willis - is xev xmodmap sudo gconf-editor /apps/metacity  going to help with keybinds?
<theacolyte> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> THX-1138,  no idea there. i dont use gnome much
<Dr_willis> theacolyte,  google for twinview examples - ive found a lot of very well done gentoo docs on the topic.
<theacolyte> Yeah they all don't match my current situation, and I'm having trouble adapting them
<wikijeff> I have a 1.5 Ghz 512 MB RAM Intel integrated graphics laptop, but I'm not able to run even the most basic 3d games. I know I don't have the optimal hardware, but shouldn't I be able to run simple 3d games with minimum graphics requirements at more than 1 fps? I tend to get between 0 and 1 fps right now.
<Dr_willis> theacolyte,  it takes some tweaking and learning. :P
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: so what exactly should I do now in that case?
<theacolyte> wikijeff: not really to be honest
<xav_> wikijeff, you need to provide more infos
<Sivik> wikijeff: its because you have not installed the 3d drivers for it
<theacolyte> If it's GMA, it's not going to do much
<xav_> wikijeff, which 3d games ?
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  i advise reading through that USING SAMBA book and learn the system.. you may have an issue on the windows side.
<theacolyte> Dr_willis: that's what I'm having problems with. Not sure how much time I'm willing to put into it though.
<jshamash66> Jowi: what does the forceuser do?
<wikijeff> xav_: even something simple like Slune doesn't run at more than 1 fps.
<xav_> wikijeff, paste Xorg.0.log xorg.conf and LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo output somewhere
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  could boot a live cd in the windows box - so you can use some decent network scanning tools to see what shares are seen
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: ok, thanks a lot for your help
<wikijeff> Sivik: how do I install the 3d drivers?
<xav_> wikijeff, you don't, it's already there
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  i find smb4k to be very handy for scanning th enetwork for shares.
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: wll try
<paquito> hello
<collier_> Is it possible to host stuff without unbuntu server edition???/
<xav_> wikijeff, just do as I said and someone will maybe be able to help with more informations
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  not sure  of any similer windows scanner tools
<Dr_willis> collier_,  of course
<theacolyte> collier_: yes
<simo1> fdisk /dev/hda says my partition table has been altered, "Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table. WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy. The kernel still uses the old table. Syncing disks. " I've rebooted but still returns the error.
<kjm> collier - yes.
<collier_> how
<Dr_willis> simo1,  you mean you are rebooting and rerunning fdisk?
<kitche> collier_: just install the packages but it's hard to know what you want without you saying it really
<g333k_work> Hi, I'm usign pessulus to locking down the gnome desktop, Can I add more options?
<collier_> Whats the package called?
<kjm> collier_ : What do you want to do?  Host stuff is pretty generic.
<Dr_willis> collier_,  you were very VAGUE --  ' to host stuff '
<simo1> Dr_willis: yes I rebooted and ran fdisk again - it returned the same error
<wikijeff> xav_: Where can I find the Xorg log?
<collier_> well I just looking at this http://ispconfig.org/index.htm will that be good??
<Dr_willis> simo1,  dont run fdisk again.. :P or use fdisk -l to see what the drives look like
<xav_> wikijeff, in /var/log
<theacolyte> Dr_willis: All I really want to do is disable my laptops LCD, and display on my external monitor... this is turning out to be a nightmare
<xav_> theacolyte, hm, so it's not dualhead, is it?
<kjm> collier_ : that lists a lot of stuff - what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<theacolyte> xav_: not if I can help it
<WillEyedOney> anyone running xephem?
<xav_> theacolyte, what?
<collier_> I want to just host some stuff
<xav_> theacolyte, anyway, there could be a Clone mode
<kjm> host what and how?
<jshamash66> Dr_willis: what will running smb4k do? (will it help?)
<theacolyte> xav_: My laptop doesn't work with a docking station, but I want to use my 24" fpw,
<collier_> Just host files
<pike_> collier_: ftp server? web server?
<simo1> Dr_willis: fdisk -l returns my partitions, (which gparted doesnt recognize), it says partition table entries are not in disk order
<paquito> some one to talk... it the first time in here
<collier_> web server
<xav_> theacolyte, even if you are running dualhead, you can choose the screen where you do stuff btw
<kitche> collier_: sudo apt-get install apache
<kjm> collier_ : apt-cache search apache
<wikijeff> xav_: ok, http://pastebin.ca/190231
<xav_> theacolyte, and it gives you more screen space
<buzzy0> hello
<kjm> read it - then apt-get install apache
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  its a samba scanner/mounting tool .  let ya see what shares are on the network
<buzzy0> how can i delete the booter on my hd? i use the flopppy to boot my linux but it also appears a boot on hd
<Dr_willis> jshamash66,  windows is sort of weirf how it scans the network.. ive seen windows ignore  a share for hours.. then it suddendly shows up
<theacolyte> xav_: Right, I run dual screen under Windows, I'm very familiar with it
<collier_> Ok I did sudo apt-get install apache
<collier_> Setting up apache (1.3.34-2) ...
<collier_> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<collier_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<collier_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<collier_>  apache
<collier_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mwe> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> theacolyte,  never messed with twinview on a laptop.  but i did similer thing with my desktop box.
<buzzy0> how can i delete the booter on my hd? i use the flopppy to boot my linux but it also appears a boot on hd
<buzzy0> Kamping_Kaiser: can u help me?
<Dr_willis> buzzy0,  install a different boot loader.
<theacolyte> Eh, I guess I just have to try it
<Dr_willis> theacolyte,  all i did was find that example from the gentoo wikis and tweak it.
<collier_> I got this error dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<manmadha> any one tell in detail how to use eclipse?
<theacolyte> http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html is what I'm using as a guide
<xav_> wikijeff, are you using dualhead too or something?
<Soekisan> can some one recomend me a x windows irc client?
<collier_> How do I open apache now?
<pike_> collier_: might be best to read help.ubuntu.com/community/apachemysqlphp as a starting place
<Soekisan> im using xchat now
<wikijeff> xav_: dualhead?
<theacolyte> Soekisan: I use Konversation
<xav_> wikijeff, (--) I810(0): A non-CRT device is attached to pipe B.
<Soekisan> but i dont really like it
<pike_> collier_: once installed it will be running on bootup but you need to edit the config files etc
<Soekisan> seems rather simple.
<xav_> wikijeff, what is all this stuff at the end of the log
<wikijeff> i pasted the output from typing LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo in a terminal last
<Jowi> jshamash66: have you tried just to do a "smbclient //127.0.0.1/Download -N" and see if you can connect on the linux machine?
<wikijeff> xav_: i pasted the output from typing LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo in a terminal last
<collier_> pike: I dont see help on that link
<tony_> hello, How can i start and stop Apache2 ????
<xav_> wikijeff, I saw that
<wikijeff> xav_: k sorry
<xav_> wikijeff, I'm just asking about the end of the Xorg log
<xav_> wikijeff, is this a laptop?
<Bastupungen> If I use DNSmasq, how can i check which ip's have been given to client?
<wikijeff> xav_: yes
<xav_> wikijeff, are you connecting other screens to it?
<esac_> hi, xorg-air is crashing on me .. xorg.log is http://rafb.net/paste/results/yLcSL697.html .. any ideas ?
<wikijeff> xav_: no
<tony_> hello, How can i start and stop Apache2 ????
<xav_> wikijeff, oh
<jshamash66> Jowi: I just tried that, and it worked
<collier_> nevermind I wont setup apache.. Is there a way to uninstall it now?
<simo1> Dr_willis:   fdisk -l says partition table entries are not in disk order - is this the problem perhaps. Any idea how to fix it?
<Jowi> jshamash66: are you behind a router?
<Benni> tony_: /etc/init.d/apache2 {start|stop|restart|reload}
<pty> tony_: in a console type :    /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<jshamash66> Jowi: yes
<pike_> tony_: ls /etc/init.d/    and then sudo /etc/init.d/whatever start or stop or restart
<Bastupungen> I have a problem with IPtables, It stops working like a router, NAT, randomly. Anyone who has any ideas?
<hcjc92> i have a usbdisk mounted, is there anyway for me to chmod it, (it's in /media/usbdisk and it doens't want to let me chmod /media/usbdisk it dones't give an error, it just doesn't change the permisions)
<tony_> thanks , i will give it a try now
<collier_> nevermind I wont setup apache.. Is there a way to uninstall it now?
<Jowi> jshamash66: can you ping the windows machine?
<jshamash66> jowi: how can I tell?
<hcjc92> i feel so unloved :P
<Jowi> jshamash66: "ping -c 5 your.windows.machine.ip"
<collier_> anyone?
<xav_> wikijeff, the xorg log looks a bit messed up, it confused me
<collier_>  Is there a way to uninstall it now?
<xav_> wikijeff, could you try other games, like ppracer
<niklas_e> is there any cd cover and stuff you can download and print out for ubuntu?
<kmandla> hello everybody!
<wikijeff> xav_: ok
<LiraNuna> someone knows how i can disable xgl?
<xunubu> 200MB updates on edgy, good job guys!
<jshamash66> Jowi: yes, it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> Quiet in here today...
<collier_> nevermind I wont setup apache.. Is there a way to uninstall it now?
<xav_> xunubu, huh?
<martincho> Hi
<xunubu> xav_, huh?
<martincho> Is there any way to launch the ubuntu 6.06 live cd with serial mouse?
<xav_> xunubu, care to explain how the size of update tell about the quality of the job?
<Jowi> jshamash66: what is the ipaddress space of your LAN? 192.168.0...?
<tuskernini> Has anyone used Voipbuster in linux but not with ekiga?
<martincho> I don't have ps2 mouse and can't install
<jnfdjdfjdhgj> i had the same problem
<xunubu> xav_: work has quality and quantity. last one is good though. first one ... time will tell
<jshamash66> Jowi: err.. is that the result of doing ipconfig on a Windows machine?
<xunubu> it tells me to reboot
<CrippsFX> hey, I'm running Dapper for amd64, with kernel 2.6.15-27-amd64-generic ... I have a beautiful 19" widescreen LCD sitting right beside my laptop, displaying at 768x1280, with an extended desktop on my ati card, I cannot, however, move my mouse onto that screen. Any ideas? It worked in 32 bit ubuntu ... but it may also have been the newer kernel ...
<Jowi> jshamash66: doesn't matter on which machine you do it. they should all start with the same numbers
<Jowi> jshamash66: "ifconfig" on linux or "ipconfig" on windows
<theacolyte> CrippsFX: I can't help you with that part, but I have a 24" sitting next to my laptop that's completely blank, that I can't extend my desktop onto.... lol
<CrippsFX> (BTW, this was set up using aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1)
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, are you running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<theacolyte> 32
<theacolyte> and nvidia
<jshamash66> Jowi: so then it's 192.168.2.100
<LiraNuna> someone knows how i can disable xgl?
<simo1>  fdisk -l  says partition table entries are not in disk order. Anyone know how to fix?
<wikijeff> xav_:  actually ppracer works ok
<xav_> LiraNuna, undo what you did to enable it?
<xav_> wikijeff, well, then either you're asking too much
<LiraNuna> xav_, still doesn't work :*(
<xav_> wikijeff, or the game you are trying is broken
<Jowi> can you add "smbd: 192.168.2." (ends with a dot, do not add the last number for a specific machine) to /etc/hosts.allow just to see if that is the problem?
<LiraNuna> no 3D acc.
<wikijeff> xav_: a little choppy, how can I tell what fps I'm getting?
<LiraNuna> i had it before i installed compiz
<ne1> can anyone help me?
<xav_> wikijeff, for ppracer, you can go in the options
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, with kernel 2.6.17-x-i386, i686, or x86, you should be able to run "aticonfig --dtop=horizontal --overlay-on=1" and it should work ... it was working for me, until I reinstalled 64 bit.
<ne1> how do i know if my video card is installed properly?
<sharju> Hey
<wikijeff> xav_: ok thanks, I'm probably just asking too much
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, I'm also going to ask on off-topic question based on your nickname ... are you RC?
<xav_> wikijeff, yep, integrated chips kinda suck
<pike_> nexsan: what card?
<Dr_willis> ne1  - err.. it works? :P
<nexsan> yea
<xav_> wikijeff, switching to 16bit help though
<nexsan> but i need to run maya
<pty> LiraNuna: whats at the bottom of your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file ?
<kmandla> oops brb
<nexsan> and default doesn't cut it with that prog...
<LiraNuna> [server-Xgl] 
<LiraNuna> ah
<LiraNuna> remove it?
<theacolyte> CrippsFX: RC? No, if it's what I think you're asking, not exactly 100% sure on what RC is
<xav_> wikijeff, and several bugs in xorg / mesa didn't help neither
<marshall> hey guys
<theacolyte> reborn?
<pty> LiraNuna: uh-huh :)
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, Roman Coatholic
<CrippsFX> :)
<LiraNuna> thanks :)
<nanno_> is it possible to have two pc's connected to sip on the same network (wan)?
<nexsan> i installed the nvidia-glx from the packages
<LiraNuna> exactly what i was looking for
<nexsan> would that work?
<CrippsFX> er ... Catholic even :P
<marshall> does anybody know how to use usenet or easynews or anything like that for filesharing?
<wikijeff> xav_: yeah, I need a better computer though
<theacolyte> CrippsFX: My family just rolled over in it's grave, Russian Orthodox :P
<LiraNuna> brb
<Dr_willis> marshall,  look for some newsgroup tutorials.
<jshamash66> Jowi: should I just add that line at the bottom of the text file?
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, ahh ... my apologies. That's pretty cool too :)
<theacolyte> hehe, no problem
<xav_> wikijeff, only for gaming, no?
<Jowi> yes
<Dr_willis> marshall,  check out the binary news downloaders also. I perfer pan myself.
<xav_> wikijeff, that's bad :)
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, wouldn't happen to be an acolyte either, would you? ;)
<wikijeff> xav_: getting a computer for gaming is bad?
<sharju> Can anyone help me?
<LiraNuna> still doesn't work :(
<LiraNuna> no 3D acc..
<Dr_willis> Games are for the weak
<mypapit> offline !!!!
<pty> you sure XGL is still running ?
<xav_> wikijeff, yes, gaming is :)
<drnick> marshall try this link for a good tutoeial http://www.slyck.com/ng.php
<theacolyte> CrippsFX: I am an acolyte... an acolyte of a non-religious sort -- trying to figure out how to set up Twinview ;)
<jshamash66> nope, still not finding it
<CrippsFX> Dr_willis, lol
<nexsan> so no one knows if there is a way to check if the drivers were installed correctly for nvidia?
<wikijeff> xav_: hah, i see
<LiraNuna> pty, how do i check?
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, lol. :)
<eigenlambda> the weirdest thing just happened to me
<eigenlambda> [eigenlambda@muon:~ -_-] $ apt-cache search eclipse
<eigenlambda> Bus error
<pty> LiraNuna: top ?
<LiraNuna> pty, someone said that XGL is hogging my 3D
<drnick> nexsan did you change your /etc/X11/xorg?
<theacolyte> lol
<eigenlambda> ...so i rebooted
<xav_> wikijeff, well, mostly when you spend too much time on it
<eigenlambda> and it still does that
<Dr_willis> nexsan,  try glxgears -showfps (or was it printfps) - look for the nvidia logo when it starts up. perhaps as well.
<ton> why ubuntu have more users than debia and suse ?
<hikenboot> hello all --i would like to ping the entire subnet...only once for each host with no output except a list of hosts that reply any ideas how to do this?
<nexsan> Dr Willis
<nexsan> ok
<Dr_willis> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<eigenlambda> *why* is apt-* bus error-ing?
<pty> LiraNuna: it may be the case but unless you're sure XGL is running it may not be the case
<jshamash66> Jowi: it didn't do anything
<nexsan> i installed the default glx from the package
<xav_> ton, what makes you think that?
<wikijeff> xav_: I just need some way to relax and have a little fun, it's tough just doing work all day
<LiraNuna> pty, i had 3D acc before i instaleld compiz
<eigenlambda> no... apt-cache search anything gets a bus error.  apt-get update gets a bus error.  apt-get install anything gets a bus error
<Crescendo_> Is there a version of Poser for Linux?
<CrippsFX> woah ... surely linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64-k8 isn't the latest ubuntu amd64 kernel .... is it?
<eigenlambda> lol wtf
<Crescendo_> Or an alternative?
<Jowi> jshamash66: what do you mean? "grep workgroup /etc/samba/smb.conf" give you nothing?
<nexsan> got this Dr Willis:  Warrning: unknown parameter: -showfps
<drnick> crippsFX you will get the latest if you use edgy
<nexsan> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<nexsan> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<xav_> wikijeff, when you work with a computer, it's better to relax without a screen though
<pty> ok - if you open the system monitor and look under processes with view set to 'all'
<ton> because the channels irc are more people in ubuttu that others
<wikijeff> xav_: I don't usually work with a computer, mostly paper and pencil or reading
<kitche> Crescendo_: there is no alternative for poser that is free for linux
<CrippsFX> drnick, well, I've got time and such invested in dapper right now, I can't afford to upgrade right now ....
<marshall> hi drnick
<drnick> yeah if you dont go to edgy right now (its still not final) then you will not always get the latest kernel
<nexsan> i have no freaking idea how to do this...
<nexsan> :(
<jshamash66> Jowi: oooh I see... well then, it told me workgroup=RSWCA
<marshall> drnick, thanks
<theacolyte> Is MonitorHorizSync/Vert Refresh required, and if so, how can I easily find the values for say my 24" fp
<CrippsFX> drnick, dang.
<psycose> hi all
<nexsan> brb
<drnick> no porblem marshll thats the one i used to get started
<Jowi> jshamash66: and that is the exact workgroup name of the windows machine?
<xav_> theacolyte, it's required if ddc isn't working
<CrippsFX> theacolyte, that's more for CRTs, which would explode if you put in the wrong values :P
<theacolyte> hah
<theacolyte> That's what I thought
<xav_> theacolyte, and you find these in the screen's manual
<theacolyte> oh
<theacolyte> The manual I used as kindling the other day
<Jowi> theacolyte: HorizSync is not needed if you have a LCD monitor
<wikijeff> Will there be any reason not to upgrade to Edgy Eft once it's final version is released?
<wrtpeeps> my internet settings are wrong, does someone know the command wher ei can change my gateway ip etc for a wired connection?
<xav_> wikijeff, maybe if you have everything working fine in dapper
<jshamash66> Jowi: yes
<drnick> wrtpeeps you on gnome or kde/
<Jowi> theacolyte: set VertRefresh to 60 if you have an LCD (safe value)
<xav_> wikijeff, and/or don't have time to upgrade
<theacolyte> yeah did that
<kothz> wrtpeeps: look in /etc/network/interfaces
<theacolyte> well
<xav_> Jowi, are you sure ?
<theacolyte> here comes the X11 restart
<wikijeff> xav_: well what's usually involved in upgrading? is it a time intensive process?
<theacolyte> time to see a complete meltdown
<psycose> any good url related to the installation of Ubuntu on Sun Blade 150?
<Jowi> xav_: pretty much.
<wrtpeeps> drnick: command line only
<eigenlambda> i see.  apt-cache gets a bus error from "0xb7e78ec9 in std::string::compare () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6"
<wrtpeeps> its my server
<drnick> wrtpeeps, did you specify a static, if so then look in the /etc/network/interfaces like mentioned
<xav_> Jowi, my lcd screen manual had horiz and vert refresh value
<eigenlambda> std::string::compare fucked up.  lol.
<xav_> Jowi, both in vga and dvi mode (and different values)
<eigenlambda> typical.  i h8 cpp
<Mille> any keyboard keys I could push when a program hangs and i can't click anything (can move the mouse though)? been waiting for 5 mins now, nothing happens, heh
<Mille> using the live cd
<xav_> wikijeff, it's generally cleaner to reinstall
<Jowi> xav_: if I set HorizSync to the value written in my manual I get no image on my LCD :)
<drnick> Mille push ctrl+alt+f2 then run "top" of use "killall programname"
<wikijeff> ah, so I'd have to set everything up again from scratch?
<xav_> wikijeff, so it involves backing up (which you should always do anyway :)), reinstalling, and reconfiguring stuff like you want them
<Mille> cool
<theacolyte> lol well
<Jowi> jshamash66: my bet is... hold your breath.... software firewall(s). if you have norton installed - uninstall it (disabling won't do you any good)
<theacolyte> this is interesting
<xav_> Jowi, ha :)
<nexsan> anyone know where i can find a comprehensible (newbie) guide to installing the latest nvidia driver?
<kitche> psycose: is that sparc or x86_64?
<Mille> drnick, even that doesn't work xD
<kothz> !nvidia nexsan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia nexsan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mille> drnick, no reaction from it pushing those buttons.
<kothz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kothz> (er, there, nexsan :)
<psycose> kitche, oops sorry sparc
<Mille> i guess i have to reboot
<Jowi> xav_: and all LCDs is compatible with 60 vertrefresh as far as I have seen
<theacolyte> so when I switch over to a console window, it goes to my LCD (ctrl-alt-f1), but X goes right to the laptop screen
<kitche> psycose: ubuntu doesn't have a sparc version
<drnick> mille hmm you could try alt=f4 , can you run other progrmams in the meantime?
<theacolyte> I've never seen an LCD that did more or less than 60hz
<jshamash66> Jowi: I'm using ZoneAlarm security suite- should I uninstall it?
<xav_> Jowi, I think some are running at 75 or something, but I'm not sure
<Mille> drnick, nope. can click anything. it doesnt responde to the actions.
<kothz> My LCD will swing up to 75
<xav_> see :)
<jkku3> Mac OS X, the Ubuntu version
<psycose> kitche, SPARC server install CD http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-sparc.iso
<theacolyte> brb, closing out X and trying my twinview implementation
<Jowi> jshamash66: should be enough if you deactivate ZoneAlarm. it is a quite resonable program.
<kothz> I'm feeling the pull of Guinness.  Methinks it time to go home
<wrtpeeps> drnick: i did set a static
<kai> Hi Leute! wei jemand wie man diese schwarzen rahmen beim minimieren von fenstern ausblenden kann?
<kitche> psycose: well didn't look at the server install but you should be able to boot from the cd and install or doesn't it work?
<Ander> Hello
<wrtpeeps> drnick: it aint working though, so i think another setting is wrong
<drnick> Mille the only thing left to try I guess would be restart, if you have a program that freezes and you can get into a terminal then you can use the killall command to force quit it
<jshamash66> Jowi: it's strange, because with ZoneAlarm enabled, my XP computer can find other XP computers. Doesn't that mean it should be able to find my Ubuntu computer as well?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: this is a wired connection on my wireles router
<Jowi> xav_: yeah, mine support it as well. but 60 is safe for it
<theunruled> =D I got my NTFS to run
<drnick> wrtpeeps did you set the static in the  /etc/nwtwork/interfaces file?
<SpudDogg> Does anyone know the name of the program I have to install to watch Windows media videos online?
<jkku3> is it possible to write to NTFS now?
<kitche> jshamash66: Don't think Windows machines can see linux automatically
<Ander> Any way to install xgl on ubuntu dapper??
<Jowi> jshamash66: try it and you will know.
<Mille> drnick, i see. what does 'killall' actually mean? can't kill all apps, can it? just those that's not responding maybe?
<psycose> kitche, lol yes there are lot's of way to install it but i'm looking for some user experiences ...
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know how to disable this black borders, which are drawed while minimizing a window#?
<CrippsFX> jkku3, possible, but still not recommended
<jshamash66> Jowi: ok, thanks for all the help
<jkku3> k
<wrtpeeps> drnick: i set it during install and just verified in that file
<xav_> Mille, some commands are quite badly named
<drnick> millie you would use "killall gaim" for example to kill gaim, you have to specift the name of the app
<Jowi> np jshamash66
<Ander> <SpudDogg> try vlc or mplayer
<Mille> xav_, so what does it do? xD
<kitche> psycose: probably no one has that experience here at least on a sparc
<xav_> Mille, and kill doesn't kill neither, it sends signal (so in particular, it can send kill one)
<xav_> Mille, and it does what drnick said
<psycose> kitche, well how do you know ?
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know how to disable this black borders, which are drawed while minimizing a window#?
<aLPHa_LeaK>  n8
<drnick> wrtpeeps does that file contain 3 lines called address, netmask, and gateway?
<Mille> xav_, oh i missed that. didn't highlight me. thanks for the explanation.
<kitche> psycose: sicne the server install has it's own channel #ubuntu-server
<glut> anyone knows if 2.6.18 is about to be a part of edgy (or whatever else) ? need it to install ubuntu on G965 chipset. installer finds no disk/cdrom on 2.6.17-10
<Mille> drnick, I understand. Thank you. :-)
<wrtpeeps> drnick: yep
<psycose> kitche, oh thanks
<kitche> psycose: in there they might have more experience with a sparc system
<xav_> glut, no it doesn't
<Aprox> oops
<wrtpeeps> address: 192.168.2.7 ; netmask: 225.225.225.0 ; gateway: 192.168.2.1
<wrtpeeps> drnick: ^^
<wrtpeeps> the ; is a newline
<xav_> glut, but the 2.6.17 version used isn't actually 2.6.17 . it's heavily patched
<drnick> wrtpeeps try running "sudo ifdown eth0" then "sudo ifup eth0" that will disable the network card and reenable it, it may give you a error message
<w30> nexsan, use Synaptic package manager and install nvidia-gxl and nvidia-kernel-common (and nvidia-xconfig to help you configure your xorg.config file)
<wrtpeeps> k
<glut> xav_: whatever it is, it doesn't run on G965
<xav_> glut, other people may have similar problems, just search
<xav_> glut, on launchpad, and on ubuntu forums too maybe
<glut> xav_: found only debian hints, but I could have missed stuff
<v3rt3x> anyone know how to blacklist a module from being loaded?
<boink> blacklist?
<kitche> !blacklist > v3rt3x
<v3rt3x> yeah, keep a module from being loaded
<CaptainMorgan> what's the reason why a laptops' trackpoint is significantly slower than a mouse? if you set one, the other is off track and vice versa
<wrtpeeps> drnick: no luck
<drnick> add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kitche> v3rt3x that should help you what ubotu sent you
<wrtpeeps> drnick: no change, but no error
<v3rt3x> bots rick
<v3rt3x> rock
<keleus> Hello everyone... trying to do something wierd:
<wrtpeeps> drnick: although
<wrtpeeps> drnick: my router logs
<drnick> wrtpeeps I assume that : after gateway isnt actually in the file?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: show defragmentation errors
<wrtpeeps> drnick: no it aint
<nightripe> hi
<nightripe> has anyone install ubuntu 6.06 on raid 0 with sata system ???? and ready ?
<keleus> i have a samba server configured and set up, and i want to connect to it through an SSH tunnel from a windows box. I can make putty do the forwarding, but does anyone know how to get windows to look at a port other than 139/445 for samba stuff? (i cant have putty listen on 139/445 as a non admin, and windows already uses those ports)
<nightripe> i can't install ubuntu on my computer and windows no too
<drnick> wrtpeeps not sure what exactly  would cause defrag errors, never heard of them before. Hs the internet ever worked on that setup?
<tony_> why do i get this message when i use gksudo ?
<nightripe> can anyone help me for installing ubuntu 6.06 on my computer plz ??
<tony_> (nautilus:7379): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tony_> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<theacolyte> Well that didn't work
<theacolyte> Do I have to define the other monitor in xorg.conf for the 2nd monitor to work, everything I'm reading indicates that I don't -- I think you do
<Wulong> Is it stupid to start from a server install to build my desktop?
<Ander> wulong
<v3rt3x> Wulong: yes
<Ander> no
<kitche> Wulong: no not really
<nightripe> no people can help me ?? :((((
<motin> I am mounting my ext2 partitions from windows - which currently makes it impossible to boot the windows partition in vmware. Is there any way to bind the ext2-mounts to the "native" machine hardware profile I made and have it not load in the "virtual" profile? it is rather necessary to not risk corrupt data...
<Ander> if you are an advanced user
<chez> hi
<pike_> Wulong: no if you dont want all those other packages its the thing to do
<v3rt3x> nightripe: ask a specific question and you might get an answer
<wrtpeeps> drnick: i cant seem to find where to view the net settings for this computer
<wrtpeeps> drnick: this one is connected wirelessly though
<Wulong> Ander: Beyond
<drnick> wrtpeeps you can run ifconfig wth0 to see the setup
<nightripe> v3rt3x:  ok, i can't install ubuntu on my computer : p4p800 with 1x ide 160 GO hdd 2X 160 GO sata (raid 0 configured in bios) how can i install it ?
<drnick> 'eth0'
<wrtpeeps> drnick: this computer is windows
<wrtpeeps> drnick: :P
<Ander> wulong:use apt-get
<nightripe> v3rt3x: i can see 3 partitions on my computer
<v3rt3x> nightripe: first of all, you are not going to be able to use sata fakeraid on linux
<v3rt3x> nightripe: turn raid off in the bios
<john__> i'm screwed
<drnick> wrtpeeps oh your in windows now? then try start-run then "cmd" then "ipconfig /all"
<nightripe> 1xide master hda      1xsda scsi 1   (0,0,0)sda 163GO  1xsda scsci 2 (0,0,0)sda 163 GO
<wrtpeeps> drnick: oh cheers
<john__> i need help big time
<Wulong> Ander: I will, done this before, 100 times, atlest (on other distros)
<v3rt3x> nightripe: put the cd in, pick your disk and go
<nightripe> v3rt3x: ok  ...i'm going to turn off raid system.....
<maccam94> i've got 2 sound cards, a pci x-fi and onboard sis 7012 (intel8x0). i'm unable to get any sound, even though the drivers are loaded. help?
<john__> i have no X
<v3rt3x> maccam94: check the mixer settins
<maccam94> (i'm trying to get the sis to work btw)
<Ander> well ,
<noumaan> my keyboards both shift keys are not working for unknown reasons. may be my keyboard has expired. so i want to know how could i assign the role of shift key to someother key
<maccam94> v3rt3x: what are things that should most definitely be set a certain way? the volume for everything is maxed
<nightripe> v3rt3x:  but, can i install ubuntu on 1 sata disk ?
<john__> X wont load
<Dr_willis> maccam94,  the x-fi  is creatives newest card aint it?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: my settings in widnows are the same s the linux box except for a different ip
<v3rt3x> nightripe: yes, just specify during installation
<john__> i can't even use the 'vesa' driver
<john__> what the heck is going on?
<Ander> wulong: sorry, but i am not a native english speaker :P  , but ill try to understand you
<kitche> john_: what does X say?
<linuxactivist> maccam94:  double click on the speaker icon in the upper right.  Choose File --> Change Device and make sure you have the right device chosen.
<drnick> wrtpeeps that is odd, you cant ping your gateway in linux?
<pike_> john__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  didnt work?
<v3rt3x> maccam94: indeed
<nightripe> v3rt3x: ok i m going to see that
<john__> pike_ nope
<john__> see i'm running edgy
<maccam94> linuxactivist: all that's available is the sis, the x-fi is unsupported and unconfigured. all i can choose is oss or alsa
<john__> plus beta nvidia drivers
<pike_> been playing with xgl?
<mikefoo> I connect to server A via ssh, I transfer from server A to server B, I disconnect my ssh seession from server A. Will my transfer still keep going?
<john__> and dist-upgrade messed up X
<john__> pike_ of course
<john__> pike_ actually beryl
<boink> mikefoo: no
<kitche> john__: you using xgl or aiglx since beryl just sits on top of them
<wrtpeeps> drnick: nope :(
<Ander> beryl is a fork of xgl ????
<wrtpeeps> drnick: ping 192.168.2.1 = dest unreachable
<john__> kitche it shouldn't matter
<john__> Ander yes
<mikefoo> boink: what do I need to do then?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: my router uses wep
<john__> X should start regardless
<john__> it's the driver
<wrtpeeps> drnick: but ive been told thats only for the wireless conecctions
<JordanB> I need to remove Kubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-Desktop completely, then reinstall Ubuntu-desktop from my Ubuntu server.  What apt- commands would I use for that?
<seringen> mikefoo: use screen or something on server b to keep the connection live
<Ander> ok , let`s see the changelog
<drnick> wrtpeeps wep shouldnt matter for wired connections, are you sure the cord is good, does your network card light up, along with the corresponding roupter light?
<kitche> johm_: well xgl has nothing to do with X anyways so if you have that installed it's probably an xgl issue
<john__> kitche xgl isn't beefing
<pike_> JordanB: tar zcfv homedir.tar.gz $HOME and then reinstall ;p
<wrtpeeps> drnick: yep
<wrtpeeps> thing is
<maccam94> anybody?
<john__> it's an API mismatch
<nightripe> v3rt3x: when i turn off raid system..i can boot on my cd......
<wrtpeeps> it doesnt show in my router list anyway
<Ander> it will run on smoothly on my nvidia geforce 2mx ????
<wrtpeeps> er
<linuxactivist> maccam94:  Choose alsa.  Then go to System --> Preferences --> Sound and make sure that ESD is selected and that your default sound card is correct (matches the Volume Control dialog).
<wrtpeeps> i mean
<wrtpeeps> the client isnt listed in the router as being connected to it
<kitche> john_: oh probably due to mesalibs then talks about DRI correct
<matt8806suomi> hi guys and gals;     i'm looking for TELEWELL TW-EA200 ADSL modem drivers and configuration for ubuntu (gnome). Telewell is a Finnish company!!
<nightripe> ata1: translated ata stat/err 0x51/40 to scsi SK /ASC/ASCQ etc.....
<john__> kernel module doesn't match the X module
<nightripe> the text is in loop
<john__> why it needs to load a kernel module is beyond me
<nightripe> and can't boot on cd...
<drnick> yeah I understand what you mean with the client list, I usually dont trust it though. Mine seems to update very slow
<wrtpeeps> drnick: mine too
<v3rt3x> nightripe: doesn't sound good
<wrtpeeps> but mine is usally fast at pciking up new conections
<maccam94> linuxactivist: that's what it's set as
<wrtpeeps> but it is really slow at dropping old ones
<nightripe> v3rt3x:  but if i configure bios to start with IDE hdd    is booting......but i dont want to IDE is the master :-(
<wrtpeeps> it still lists connections that have disconnected over a motnh ago
<john__> the only solution I can think of is removing the blasted beta driver
<JordanB> Thanks for nothing Pike...  Anyone have suggestions for me?
<v3rt3x> nightripe: that is a secondary issue. you need to focus on your cdrom issue
<john__> but that's hard as hell with command line
<drnick> wrtpeeps do you have a  ubuntu forum account?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: yep
<nightripe> need to change cd-rom driver in bios ?
<nightripe> *drive
<pike_> JordanB: its going to be a pain if its anything like hoary its not worth it
<v3rt3x> maybe
<drnick> may be worth searching it or posting it up thier, others may have better ideas of things to check
<CaptainMorgan> what's the reason why a laptops' trackpoint is significantly slower than a mouse? if you set one, the other is off track and vice versa
<wrtpeeps> alright
<matt8806suomi> Looking for TELEWELL TW-EA200 ADSL modem drivers and configuration for ubuntu (gnome). Telewell is a Finnish company!! Can anybody help me please?
<wrtpeeps> drnick: thanks for your help
<drnick> no poblem , hope you get it working
<Rozabela> who fancies helping me??
<[GuS] > people, some knows an app. to take snapshots (or record) from a webcam and upload to ftp? (other than camstream)?
<linuxactivist> Rozabela: What's the problem?
<eigenlambda> apt is crashing in std::string::compare in debPackagesIndex::FindInCache
<JordanB> Pike:  Is there a way to force apt-get to reinstall the package even though I already have the latest?
<Rozabela> trying to install 5.10, and it's failing at install base system
<pike_> JordanB: the metapackage? like ubuntu-desktop or just a real package?
<Rozabela> looked on all the forums, and nothing is helping
<kitche> Rozabela: is that hoary?
<JordanB> pike:  well metapackage would be great, but otherwise I just need to remove gnome and kde to the point where it will allow me to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<britt> how can i list available APs using some iwconfig tool
<Rozabela> linuxactivist: do you mind if we do private, all the text gets confusing?
<noumaan> my keyboards both shift keys are not working for unknown reasons. may be my keyboard has expired. so i want to know how could i assign the role of shift key to someother key
<linuxactivist> Why are you installing 5.10 instead of 6.06?
<pike_> JordanB: you can unistall a package that is very common for dependancy and it will remove alot of it not sure offhand what would be best
<linuxactivist> Rozabela: sure?  You invite.
<Rozabela> only install i have
<britt> Rozabela: i would highly suggest getting 6.10
<JordanB> pike:  thanks, so what are the primary packages in gnome and kde?
<drnick> britt read the man page for iwconfig, if i recall its iwconfig wlan0 scan
<Rozabela> linuxactivist: invited
<pike_> JordanB: sorry not really sure ive been using barebones installs for a while xfce and flux
<pike_> i suck at desktop support anymore for ubuntu :)
<JordanB> pike:  I am heading in that direction.  I have been amazed at what I can still get done using only ubuntu-server.  I had a bug tracker up and running on the LAMP in 2 hours including format and install.  Thanks for the help.
<w30>    pike_ Does xfce have drag and drop?
<tophre> I am looking for anyone who has a wireless laptop running edgy.  i have a question
<tekian_> Does anyone know the correct alsa driver to use with the Dell Inspiron 9400 (e1705)? I'm attempting to get a "Mono Master" slider on my alsa-mixer in order to control the subwoofer.
<REALFLEO> hi everybody
<matt8806suomi> tophre: what's the question
<Rozabela> linuxactivist: are messages working, my status window is saying they are blocked
<cpk2> is it safe to get the 686 kernel image (yes I have an i686)
<tophre> my wireless works but my connection icon on the panel is way too long
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: yes
<REALFLEO> what is the command to know information abou the release version on my ubuntu server
<psycose> Anyone has any experience about Ubuntu server on Sun blade 150/Sparc ?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  of course.. :P sort of useless to have it  if it wasent safe. :P
<cpk2> fyrestrtr: nothing should break correct?
<fyrestrtr> REALFLEO: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> using the 686 kernel right now
<cpk2> well i suppose, but I guess the question is more to make sure nothing should break when i upgrade to 686
<REALFLEO> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<fyrestrtr> cpk2: it shouldn't. Some people have reported issues with wifi. Remember that if you have any binary drivers (like drivers for your video card) you will need to fetch new headers and re-install them against the new kernel's files.
<pike_> REALFLEO: cat /etc/*release will work on alot of systems
<ukplum> Hi everyone, i have searched the faq, forums, guides etc but i am unable to find information regarding my problem. I wish to install 6.0.6 from cd without booting into the xserver screen ( no gui ). can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> ukplum: boot from the alternate install cd.
<tekian_> Does anyone know the correct alsa driver to use with the Dell Inspiron 9400 (e1705)? I'm attempting to get a "Mono Master" slider on my alsa-mixer in order to control the subwoofer.
<habeeb> Hello, I cant watch .avi files :/
<ukplum> thankyou fyrestrtr
<Rozabela> has anyone else had problems with the 5.10 breezy?
<tophre> matt8806suomi:  is your connection icon on the panel longer than usual?
<REALFLEO> it doesn't work the cat command
<trappist> Rozabela: most of us don't even remember breezy, but if you could be more specific, we might still be helpful
<matt8806suomi> longer?
<JordanB> can I update to EdgyEft beta without using the GUI manager?
<fyrestrtr> REALFLEO: what are you running?
<habeeb> !avi > habeeb
<britt> how can i list available APs using some iwconfig tool
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot > habeeb
<britt> tried iwconfig eth1 scan
<britt> and it didnt work
<Rozabela> trappist: base install system failure
<britt> and eth1 really IS my wireless card
<rixth> How can I get my color depth? I think it's 16 cause I'm seeing bad banding.
<fyrestrtr> britt: iwlist
<REALFLEO> that's the thing I'm not sure, it was a hoary 5.10 and I tried to update
<ruzgar> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> JordanB,  i would advise against updating to edgy at this time.
<habeeb> I can see any other type of video, but I cant watch .avi... Why? :/
<tophre> matt8806suomi:  yes, it has a lot of extra space on the left and right of the signal level
<ruzgar> i there a website about xorg confuguration
<fyrestrtr> rixth: grep DefaultDepth /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> habeeb,  depends on the video codec the avi is using.. try other players, xine, vlc, mplayer
<habeeb> Tried them all...
<habeeb> Well, not vlc
<habeeb> I'll try it, now
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: install the drivers from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cesar> hello everyone
<JordanB> Dr_willis:  thanks, I am just stuck.  I need to get Gnome reinstalled and I am just not sure where to start.  I thought updating might be easiest.
<Dr_willis> habeeb,  its highly possible its some funky avi codec thats not supported
<cpk2> hrmm kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686 isnt that a little old?
<rixth> fyrestrtr, is there another way? I know what I have set in there but I'm unsure whether it is being applied
<habeeb> I see.
<habeeb> Ok thx
<britt> iwlist what?
<Dr_willis> JordanB,  you did good - if you managed to break gnome. :P
<britt> just iwlist
<fyrestrtr> rixth: you can check the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<REALFLEO> what's the procedure when u update an old version
<trappist> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rixth> JordanB, just install Edgy? Some of the gnome improvments are excellent
<fyrestrtr> britt: iwlist yourinterface scanning
<REALFLEO> like going from hoary to dapper ?
<matt8806suomi> tophre: what is the name of the monitoring app?
<britt> failed to read scan data
<britt> hmm
<mikeconcepts> Does anyone have an explaination as to why vmplayer runs XP so fast under Ubuntu? It seems as fast as native XP to me.
<trappist> REALFLEO: I'm not sure hoary to dapper is supported
<rixth> REALFLEO, do _NOT_ apt-get upgrade to Edgy.
<britt> this gets more intresting now
<trappist> mikeconcepts: it doesn't emulate anything.  there's no reason for it to be slow.
<fyrestrtr> mikeconcepts: because you haven't loaded any device drivers in it.
<trappist> mikeconcepts: well it does emulate some stuff, but not the processor
<habeeb> I'm thinking of buying a completely unknown mp3 player from a local company, here. Its a product of the company, and you cant find it anywhere else. There is no way that there are drivers or anything for linux, but what are the chances that it will work on Ubuntu? :(
<tophre> matt8806suomi:  its the standard network monitor that comes on the panel by default
<mikeconcepts> I see
<britt> oh i see how it works
<britt> :)
<Dr_willis> habeeb,  if the company had ANY brains at all - the device will showup as a standard usb hard drive.
<JordanB> rixth: can I install edgy from terminal?
<rixth> habeeb, does it require special software to put songs on, or does it just show up as a USB key
<REALFLEO> can update my system release after release ?
<mirak> is it normalis it normal that I can't chroot from dapper into edgy ?
<noumaan> my keyboards both shift keys are not working for unknown reasons. may be my keyboard has expired. so i want to know how could i assign the role of shift key to someother key
<rixth> JordanB, no way Jose.
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: if it will work as an external disk in Windows, it will work as an external disk in ubuntu.
<JordanB> rixth, figures
<luke-Jr_work> habeeb: ask the company for the source for the drivers, and look and see if they are standard USB mass storage
<fyrestrtr> noumaan: get a new keyboard.
<habeeb> rixth: No idea. The info page, just shows some general specs, and a firmware upgrade link, nothing else. Seems like a garbage, but its cheap and it has some disk space, so I'm thinking of buying it.
<davidmacintosh> mirak: I've done it a number of times
<kupesoft> What is the good new lenovo/ibm laptop that has complete ubuntu support?
<noumaan> fyrestrtr,  but i cant buy one right now
<trappist> fyrestrtr: that's not really helpful
<matt8806suomi> tophre: right click and hit about, tell me the name and version, please
<cpk2> Dr_willis: for 686 the latest package the repos have is 2.4.27?
<rixth> JordanB, the entire way Ubuntu starts was changed in Edgy (init). I apt-get upgraded, then my machine would not boot. After I sorted it out, I was told in #ubuntu+1 that this happens. It really should be in the topic in there.
<BlueLaguna> how do I change the font DPI?
<noumaan> fyrestrtr,  i need a temporary solution to continue wiork until i replace it
<fyrestrtr> kupesoft: most have great support. Try the thinkwiki for more specifics. Try the new T60
<REALFLEO> why that lsb_release command is not working on my system
<whitedeth> what is that fix for flash player sound not working?
<luke-Jr_work> habeeb: do they come with drivers, or does XP autodetect it?
<BlueLaguna> My fonts with this driver are huge
<Dr_willis> noumaan,  try the keyboard in the console, see if it works properly there..its odd that both shift keys would go bad.
<whitedeth> anyone know it?
<almimoni> hi every body, how can i stop downloading file with (Wget) that downloading on the background?
<whitedeth> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<habeeb> No idea.
<tophre> matt8806suomi:  Network Monitor 2.12.0
<JordanB> Well, basically I need to remove and reinstall Gnome then.  Has anyone been through that process?
<rixth> habeeb, could you just say "Can I test this?", do you have a laptop? Or send an email asking if you need special software
<habeeb> No idea luke-Jr_work
<Dr_willis> almimoni,  kill the proccess based on its PID.
<luke-Jr_work> habeeb: well without any information whatsoever, I doubt anyone can help
<rukuartic> I'm looking to move into Eft, and do a complete reinstall. I'm planning to just copy my home directory to a safe spot and copy it back once the new version's in. Any tips?
<habeeb> luke-Jr_work: True. rixth I'll go tomorrow morning to check it out.
<rixth> almimoni, killall wget
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: expect it to break :)
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: I expected so.
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: more info at #ubuntu+1
<rixth> habeeb, be sure to let me know how it does.
<luke-Jr_work> habeeb: get the company to include driver source code with your purchase
<almimoni> Dr_willis: rixth: how can i pause it?
<GreenLantern> If anybody is available I need to know how to get my internet up and running in 6.06
<rixth> rukuartic, Edgy is pretty sweet at the moment. Only a couple gripes
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Ever moved across distro versions with a fresh install?
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: sure, plenty of times.
<Dr_willis> almimoni,  PAUSING is not the same as  Stoping. :P
<noumaan> Dr_willis both shift keys are not working in console either
<rukuartic> rixth: whats your biggest gripe and biggest like?
<habeeb> Thank you guys...
<rixth> almimoni, you can't. You've just got to hope whoever started the download started it with the -c switch.
<rukuartic> fyrestrtr: Got any tips?
<almimoni> :)
<Dr_willis> almimoni,  wget can resume a download with the right options..
<fyrestrtr> rukuartic: /home on a separate partition works best.
<habeeb> fyrestrtr: There were no drivers for avi there.
<Dr_willis> noumaan,   interesting.
<BrunoUV> hey .. Can someone tell me how to configure the ports for Azureus??? into the modem... Im use it in a network...   What numbers should i use for TCP and UDP??
<tophre> matt8806suomi:  it is fine if i use a different icon set,  the default human theme has a bug maybe?
<JordanB> rukuartic:  I am running edgy from a fresh install at home.  I love it.  Found a bug in gnome, they patched it and released within 24 hours.
<habeeb> fyrestrtr: I was getting a "no video stream" error..
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: you need the w32codecs driver
<habeeb> I have them. I'll redownload them.
<fyrestrtr> habeeb: sounds like a bad file then.
<almimoni> i use wget -r -b http://ww.....
<rukuartic> JordanB: Hur, not the biggest into bug patching etc ;P Just looking to make the fresh install easy
<rixth> rukuartic, biggest gripe... boot takes 10 minutes if you have mdadm installed (another grip: the new boot screen is pretty, but all it is is the ubuntu logo and a progress bar, it doesnt tell you AT ALL what it is doing)
<BrunoUV> hey .. Can someone tell me how to configure the ports for Azureus??? into the modem... Im use it in a network...   What numbers should i use for TCP and UDP??
<noumaan> i think that by changing some keys in us  layout in /etc/x11/xkb/symbols i can assign the shift role to someother key is this possible/
<fyrestrtr> rixth: try hitting F2
<fyrestrtr> BrunoUV: any ports that are open.
<matt8806suomi> ah right, that rules out the chance of it being the notification panel, which i have had problem with in the past
<REALFLEO> <fyrestrtr>: Can I go update my system version after version like hoary to breezy and breezy to dapper ?
<JordanB> rukuarti: just get the latest updates everyday.  Unless it is a development computer or a server it should be safe enough for messing with.  Bug reporting is built in.  Looks Great too!
<rixth> Biggest like: the screen lock feature is much improved
<rixth> The new artwork is pretty sweet too
<GreenLantern> I need to know how to get my internet up and running in 6.06.  Anybody?
<fyrestrtr> REALFLEO: if you upgrade now to Edgy from within dapper, it is a bit risky. Its best to do a clean install.
<rixth> Oh, and "F-Spot" the new photo manager (replacing gthumb) I could go on and on but wont
<REALFLEO> <fyrestrtr>: what sould I have done ?
<fyrestrtr> REALFLEO: back up /home and any config files (not necessary, but helps). Then just boot from the edgy livecd, and do manual partition, and mount /home separately.
<GreenLantern> I have a usb wireless card, and I don't even know if it's working.
<REALFLEO> <fyrestrtr>: but I mean for that server I should have follow every version ... I guess
<matt8806suomi> when i click the logout button, it takes me to the login screen without displaying a screen asking option like: switch user, lock screen, logout, restart, suspend, hibernate, shutdown!! can anyone help??
<michael> Anyone know where the grub.conf is hidden?
<rukuartic> michael: You don't mean menu.lst do you?
<michael> No idea, I need to edit the default boot selectoin
<michael> selection*
<CaptainMorgan> what's the reason why a laptops' trackpoint is significantly slower than a mouse? if you set one, the other is off track and vice versa
<rukuartic> michael: Yeah, thats menu.lst, /boot/grub
<kitche> michael there is no grub.conf its' menu.lst and is in /boot/grub
<michael> Thank you.
<rukuartic> michael: No prob ^^
<GreenLantern> How do I know if my wireless device is working?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: You can connect to the internet? :P
<GreenLantern> I can't, no.
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Then its not working :O
<GreenLantern> Do I need to configure my wireless device?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: try "lsusb" and looking for your wireless usb thing. Is it linksys?
<GreenLantern> Yes, it's linksys
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: /msg me
<Mille> lo ppl
<Mille> isnt it possible to move a ext3 partition?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Ok are you using ndiswrapper?
<judith_> how can I make VLC handle yahoo video? Right now, Totem is the default and it cannot handle the content!
<GreenLantern> I'm starting fresh here.  I read something about that, but I don't know what it is.
<Mille> i got a primary ntfs partition, directly fter i my ubuntu partition. trying to move it using the live cd ... but its shadowed out in gparted
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Try "lsusb" and see what number it spits out for your wireless adapter
<GreenLantern> Where do I do that?
<trappist> Mille: not sure if that's supported with ntfs
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Inside a terminal, open up gnome-terminal or something
<GreenLantern> Ok.  What do I do after that?
<Mille> trappist, well, im not touching the ntfs...
<Mille> trappist, trying to move the ext3 directly after it.
<zmo> hi
<Mille> trappist, just mentioned it incase it has anything to do with it.. but i dubt it.
<zmo> I got a weird sound card problem
<zmo> my emu10k1 driver is loaded into the kernel, my sblive is shown in lspci
<AgEnT-0016> how do i get the new ubuntu edgy????
<Dr_willis> !egdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egdy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreenLantern> rukuartic: What do I do with the number that lsusb spits out?
<Dr_willis> !edgy!
<porkpie> Hi guy's can any one tell me when there will be a new release to fix the Dell 1950 problems ???
<zmo> but /proc/asound/modules
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zmo> I got nothing
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Give it to me :P
<rukuartic> it should be something like XXXX:XXXX
<Dr_willis> !edgy
<GreenLantern> Ok, be right back.
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> lol
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: you have dapper right now?
<trappist> zmo: what about /proc/asound/cards... and, you probably want the snd-emu10k1 module
<zmo> it's getting mad about that
<AgEnT-0016> yes pike_
<Mille> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<zmo> trappist - snd_emu10k1           133476  1 snd_emu10k1_synth
<zmo> in lsmod
<trappist> zmo: and, what about /proc/asound/cards
<zmo> and in cards I only got UART
<zmo> 1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   once in gedit do a find and replace find dapper and replace with breezy save the changes the do sudo apt-get update and then sudo dist-upgrade and then pray
<zmo> it's *pretty* weird
<porkpie> Dr_willis:will there be a 6.0.6.2 version of dapper .....to fix the PERC 5/i and Broadcom issues on the Dell PE1950
<trappist> zmo: if you've been loading and unloading modules, your best bet is to reboot as a first step
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: ach replace with edgy
<judith_> how can I make VLC handle yahoo video? Right now, Totem is the default and it cannot handle the content!
<zmo> trappist - done
<zmo> trappist - I may have messed out modprobe.d
<zmo> though I don't think I did anything harmful
<Dr_willis> porkpie, no clue - ask in  on the edgy channel/check the edgy forums
<porkpie> OK
<trappist> zmo: ubuntu's very capable of dealing with an sblive! card, so unless you've messed up some kernel modules there's no reason it should be in lspci but not in /proc/asound/cards
<AgEnT-0016> spike_ can you repeat it coz i got disconnected
<cpk2> to upgrade my kernel to 686 do i want to apt-get linux-686 or linux-image-686 ?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  install them both..
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   once in gedit do a find and replace find dapper and replace with edgy save the changes the do sudo apt-get update and then sudo dist-upgrade and then pray
<zmo> trappist - well, I had issues because I have 3 sound cards
<Mille> shouldnt it be possible tom move the ext3 partition i installed ubuntu on? want to move it forward a bit
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i think one insalls the other as well :P
<zmo> one on USB, one in my motherboard, and the sblive
<physicsnick> dumb question, how do i view my syslog?
<zmo> and I wanted it to be first
<Mille> im using my live cd and gparted right now, but the move-button is shadowed out
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: let me try again the last command is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cpk2> Dr_willis: ok so i suppose apt-get will take over and do the correct thing then if i get the metapackage =)
<trappist> zmo: those issues can be worked with, but only if the cards are in /proc/asound/cards, which they should be unless you have an unsupported card or have messed with the loading of kernel modules
<zmo> so I did change the modprobe.d files
<avagant> Ok, why is my "skt" file have like 1000 files in it?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i could of had the whole system installed in the time its taken you to worry about the 686 kernel. :P
<zmo> to get the sblive before the other one
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm... the ubuntu package from the reps for kxdocker doesn't seem to include any configuration-file at all the the program reports it and doesn't start... what to do?
<trappist> zmo: to set a card as the default card, sudo asoundconf set-default-card [card name as given by asoundconf list] 
#ubuntu 2006-10-04
<zmo> trappist - actually I'd like to get some FAQ/Howto/whatever RFTM about it
<rukuartic> Captain_Redbeard: Look around on the internet for one, download the package from their site and get the .conf from there?
<Dr_willis> Captain_Redbeard,  search the repos.. theres a kxdocker data package as well
<zmo> trappist - that didn't work out
<cpk2> Dr_willis: who says I've been worrying this whole time haha, I have music playing ya know =P
<zmo> I have to load the sblive module first
<trappist> zmo: no, it won't when your card isn't in /proc/asound/cards
<Captain_Redbeard> Dr_willis: isntalled it already... no difference
<zmo> that's the only way
<physicsnick> guys? how do i view my syslog?
<zmo> when it is in /proc/asound/cards
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  listing to the latest Weird AL cd eh.
<pike_> AgEnT-0016: once you do it though there is no going back you might if you have freespace just install it to another partition and then copy over your home dir
<zmo> physicsnick - less /var/log/syslog
<rukuartic> physicsnick: dmesg
<physicsnick> zmo, rukuartic, thanks
<avagant> guys is /home/skt suppose to have like 1000 files in it?
<avagant> Because it's MY name?
<rukuartic> physicsnick: Not sure what dmesg actualy does, I'm pretty sure its syslog. any check zmo?
<avagant> or my usr name or whatever?
<cpk2> Dr_willis: I heard it was good but, no
<AgEnT-0016> spike_ is this safe? i mean, is it as stable as drake?
<zmo> there are so many modules loaded, that I'm damn lost
<Dr_willis> Captain_Redbeard,  i installed them both and it worked for me.. another guy had similer issue and installed both and then it worked... kxdocker sort of SUCKS anyway :P to be honest
<trappist> zmo: also gnome is rumored to have a pretty good interface for all of this, but I don't use gnome so I can't help with that
<cpk2> I'll put it on my to get list
<zmo> trappist - gnome sucks pretty much about it for now
<avagant> is it possible get rid of gnome and have the kde only?
<zmo> there's even a launchpad about that
<likewhoa54> my xorg.conf file needs to be generated on the fly for each individual workstation that boots up off the network
<GigaClon> my gcc 3.3 is broken I get this, gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<zmo> but gnome 2.16 has the fix :)
<Captain_Redbeard> Dr_willis: ok? do you have anything else to roccomend? to use as a bar that is?
<likewhoa54> using nfs boot....need to make an xorg.conf on the fly, can anyone suggest a direction to look in?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  yes - but its a hassle
<zmo> anyway
<TheMoebius> i thought compiz/Xgl was supposed to be included in edgy by default. is this not the case?
<zmo> think I'm gonna rebuild the alsa-base file
<Dr_willis> Captain_Redbeard,  i just use the normal kde panel.. i hate the actual OS-X funky dock.
<avagant> Dr_willis: Cause I have both, and I don't know if that's why my gb's went down like...2 gb's.
<trappist> TheMoebius: no, it's not ready for that yet
<zmo> but noone has hints about the modprobe.d thing ?
<zmo> I don't like to use things I don't understand fully
<Dr_willis> avagant,  they both take up some space.. but not a huge amount.
<zmo> and rebuilding it and not repairing it myself would be a failure to me
<knixtech> need help guys, when i do apt-get install electricsheep, i get "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<knixtech>   Major opcode:  145
<knixtech>   Minor opcode:  3
<knixtech>   Resource id:  0x0
<knixtech> Failed to open device
<knixtech> DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 1 during global destruction.
<knixtech> Selecting previously deselected package electricsheep.
<knixtech> (Reading database ... 84177 files and directories currently installed.)
<knixtech> Unpacking electricsheep (from .../electricsheep_2.6.4-2ubuntu1_i386.deb) ... "
<Captain_Redbeard> Dr_willis: it's a bit boring.. I'm into styling my desktop as of now... :)
<pike_> !paste > knixtech
<knixtech> sorry
<trappist> zmo: what was the modprobe.d question? (disclaimer: I probably can't help)
<Dr_willis> Captain_Redbeard,  uselesw eye candy.. good luck.
<Captain_Redbeard> Dr_willis: I just got myself a dualcore amd64 and I want to see how much shit I can put on it before it starts complaining about load :)
<zmo> trappist - well, do you have any documentation that talk about that, especially in ubuntu ?
<zmo> I'd like to understand what's all those aliases and options for
<Mille> thanks an yway. cya tomorrow everyone. nn
<TheMoebius> if I install the compiz and xgl packages on edgy will it automatically configure it, or will I still have to hack it to get it working like in dapper?
<knixtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<zmo> and there should be somewhere some kind of mini-howto or something
<knixtech> please help
<zmo> but I didn't find one
<zmo> !modprobe.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe.d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GigaClon> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<trappist> zmo: no, afaik there is none.  the kernel devs seem to go to some trouble to ensure that you a) don't have to, and b) can't, mess with the kernel or its modules
<CaptainMorgan> folks - so I did sudo apt-remove kde ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and have finished the downloading, with an error at the end concerning a connection.. looks like 99% was downloaded.. do I just continue? what do I need to do? restart X ? to see Gnome back?
<zmo> trappist - but they should not
<theacolyte> Well, you'll all be pleased to know I got the dual head part working, so you can breath now -- quick question though. I want to switch which is the "primary" screen, is there an easy way to do that?
<zmo> trappist - they can't rely on other abstractions
<avagant> Dr_willis: Well is /home/skt suppose to have like 9000 files in it?
<avagant> Dr_willis: Because skt is my user name.
<avagant> Dr_willis: But when I click into /home/skt only 3 files show.
<zmo> I mean, I used modules.conf for years, and never had any trouble using it
<knixtech> electric sheep help  -  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<zmo> now I'm using Ubuntu and I get troubles
<Dr_willis> avagant,  ls -al
<matt8806suomi> when i click the logout button, it takes me to the login screen without displaying a screen asking option like: switch user, lock screen, logout, restart, suspend, hibernate, shutdown!! can anyone help??
<avagant> in /home/skt?
<avagant> that would take a long time. haha
<kitche> zmo: well modules.conf isn't really used anymore it's for older kernels
<zmo> kitche - yup
<zmo> !module-init-tools
<ubotu> module-init-tools: tools for managing Linux kernel modules. In component main, is important. Version 3.2.2-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 76 kB, installed size 316 kB
<trappist> zmo: preaching to the choir, there
<Dr_willis> matt8806suomi,  did you login to X using gdm/kdm/ or the shell?
<theacolyte> How is primary and secondary monitors specified in xorg.conf?
<zmo> trappist - uhuh :)
<theacolyte> are, rather
<rukuartic> Anyway to get usplash to work with initng?
<matt8806suomi> it automatically starts the gui when it boots
<slara> hello
<zmo> and whatever my problem is
<avagant> maybe i'm just reading something wrong.
<zmo> it's just a matter of understanding what's wrong
<avagant> this kde menu is kinda confusing when it comes to searching for my files.
<matt8806suomi> Dr_willis: it automatically starts the gui when it boots
<sladen> rukuartic: usplash just depends on a framebuffer and lsb
<slara> my girlfriend need to make a talk about ubuntu
<slara> and she needs slides for the presentation
<knixtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<zmo> well reinstalling alsa-base
<Dr_willis> matt8806suomi,  you are refering to GDM? or are you saying it auto-logins to the user?
<GreenLantern> rukaurtic: i have the lsusb number
<matt8806suomi> Dr_willis:   auto logins in after 3o seconds with a gui
<CaptainMorgan> folks - so I did sudo apt-remove kde ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and have finished the downloading, with an error at the end concerning a connection.. looks like 99% was downloaded.. do I just continue? what do I need to do? restart X ? to see Gnome back?
<GreenLantern> i need some help with a wireless card.  It's linksys.
<knixtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<Dr_willis> matt8806suomi,  i am guessing the autologin feature is disablign that stuff then
<avagant> Is there a way to list all the programs installed when not on the command line?
<kothz> !lam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kothz> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<GreenLantern> !linksys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: here
<GreenLantern> oh good.  What now?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?action=show&redirect=SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Thats a complete tutorial on how to get it working
<knixtech> anyone help with electric sheep issue  -http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<matt8806suomi> Dr_willis: what other causes would there be cause i has been doing it longer than i have had "timed login" setup
<physicsnick> question, i just set up ddclient to update my ip address. but i can't get the damn thing to output any sort of log messages whatsoever
<GreenLantern> and i will need the lsusb number?
<physicsnick> how do i know if it's working?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Yep, just follow through the thing completely
<porkpie> what kernel is dapper running
<rukuartic> porkpie: uname -r
<noumaan> i think that by changing some keys in us  layout in /etc/x11/xkb/symbols i can assign the shift role to someother key is this possible/
<noumaan> my keyboards both shift keys are not working for unknown reasons. may be my keyboard has expired. so i want to know how could i assign the role of shift key to someother key
<holycow> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CaptainMorgan> am I set on ignore or something?
<rukuartic> porkpie: I'm 2.6.15-27-386
<CaptainMorgan> :D
<GreenLantern> rukuartic: How can I be sure that it's not working already?  Because honestly, I don't know.
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, do ya wanna be?
<knixtech> CaptainMorgan, so am i , ;)
<CaptainMorgan> I did sudo apt-get remove kde ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, restarted X server and see no changes in the type of sessions available
<knixtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: You can try "ifconfig" to see what interfaces you are, and then "iwlist (interface) scan"
<holycow> me signs up CaptainMorgan and Captain_Redbeard  for battle of the pirates
<CaptainMorgan> holycow !
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: But if it doesn't work, then you probably won't find stuff.
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Sorry, if you don't find stuff, it won't work, and you need to follow the tutorial.
<holycow> test
* CaptainMorgan always has the edge
<Captain_Redbeard> Yarr ;)
<holycow> heh :)
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get Gnome without reinstalling??
<knixtech> please guys, there 900 people in here, and no responses   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25604/
<Captain_Redbeard> need to use the bathroom for a bit... but when I'm back you better keep that rapier ready ;)
<CaptainMorgan> im sick of KDE
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, well just reinstall gnome
* CaptainMorgan arrghhhh
<holycow> !gnomedesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomedesktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> nice one holycow
<CaptainMorgan> wth
<holycow> search for gnome desktop something or other, you will recognize it when you see it
<holycow> that will pull in all the gnome stuff
<holycow> and then log out, select gnome on the bottom left hand side as your default de and log back in
<GreenLantern> rukuartic: what should i see with ifconfig andiwlist
<knixtech> am i a ghost?
<rukuartic> GreenLantern: Ok, type iwconfig. you might see things like "eth0" or "wlan0" or something... try going "iwlist eth0 scan" or "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<CaptainMorgan> holycow:  bottom left?
<holycow> you haveto logout first
<holycow> oh christ
<holycow> we need a wpa supplicant interface
<CaptainMorgan> already did after the command I listed above
<holycow> *hmmmm*
<jkku3> holy spirit
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, you couldn't of possibly installed gnome already
<theacolyte> Wow, I'm at a loss. How can I set which monitor is the "primary" in xorg.conf?
<holycow> that will take well over an hour on adsl
<CaptainMorgan> holycow: took over an hour to dl
<holycow> but you asked 3 minutes ago?
<CaptainMorgan> right!
<tamacracker> Hey guys?... How do I ping someone?
<CaptainMorgan> because I had already applied that ocmmand!
<rukuartic> tamacracker: ping <host>
<holycow> *cough* wee bit of lag?
<tamacracker> through terminal?
<CaptainMorgan> which is why I asked if I was being ignored
<CaptainMorgan> remmeber?
<rukuartic> tamacracker: Yep :) You could also use some gui tool, don't know which one it is though./
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, can i ignore you too?
<holycow> j/k!
<frojnd> topic... who is Lilo ?
<Phlosten> tamacracker: or System->Administration->Network Tools
<holycow> what command was that i don't feel like scrolling
<rukuartic> tamacracker: Phlosten beat me to it
* CaptainMorgan arghghghh
<tamacracker> cool let me check it out hold on
<frojnd> !Lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
* theacolyte mourns the loss of lilo
<Phlosten> frojnd: lilo was the founder of freenode
<Subhuman> frojnd, no lilo was the "owner" of freenode.... the irc server your using now.
<kitche> frojnd: he ran freenode
<CaptainMorgan> holycow: sudo apt-get remove kde ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<theacolyte> One of the nicest people you'd ever meet
<zmo> RIP
<LilRayRay> <LilRayRay> hi all, I am trying to install a D-Link WUA-1340 under ubuntu using ndiswrapper.  I extracted the .inf .sys and .bin file from my Windows D-link exe.  This driver doesnt seem to work (It says that the driver is incorrect).  Could someone help?
<holycow> lol thats not a good idea
<frojnd> what is he dead or smth
<CaptainMorgan> err.. maybe I missed the sudo in the second half?
<holycow> you should of installed gnome first, made sure it worked then removed kde
<theacolyte> Yes
<holycow> however
<holycow> you didn't actually remove kde
<holycow> you removed the metapackage
<tamacracker> Ok one more question Phlosten
<holycow> kde is still there... you will need to remove one of the main kde libs to pull everything out so you are still good
<CaptainMorgan> please oblige to the right commmand?
<tamacracker> How do I check if I'm being pinged?
<holycow> log out, select session i think, and select gnome desktop it should appear in a list there next to kde
<CaptainMorgan> sudo apt-get install gnome? or ubuntu-desktop?
<CaptainMorgan> holycow:  in that list gnome is NOT listed
<Phlosten> tamacracker: no idea
<CaptainMorgan> only default, kde, and X stuff
<CaptainMorgan> I know for a fact there's no Gnome option
<holycow> weird
<CaptainMorgan> did I need to have sudo before the second half command?
<CaptainMorgan> cuz I ddn't apply it
<tamacracker> there's no way to check if im gettin pinged?
<holycow> yes
<CaptainMorgan> alright, Ill try that
<tamacracker> or atleast block a ping from a known IP address?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry, holycow I just checked terminal history, I DID have sudo there, but in typing here in Konversation I forget to type it
<avagant> what's the gk thing for kde?
<holycow> sounds like gnome is installed.
<CaptainMorgan> how do I access it? Im running the command again just to be safe
<holycow> Captain_Redbeard, oh wait ...
<holycow> are using kdm instead of gdm?
<avagant> like i can go alt f2 and get run command what's the gksudo for kde?
<holycow> try sudo apt-get install gdm
<Crippy-Boy> Lo all
<noumaan> my keyboards both shift keys are not working for unknown reasons. may be my keyboard has expired. so i want to know how could i assign the role of shift key to someother key
<holycow> that should install the gnome display manager
<CaptainMorgan> funny.. after tyring for the second time, it asked me if I want to use kdm, or gdm.. so i chose gdm
<avagant> i have to figure out why i suddenly lost 2gb's.
<dmglouis> how do I ping in terminal?
<frojnd> hej guys, where can I find some channels that are mentioned just for chatting..
<avagant> all those random apps i'm installing. haha
<CaptainMorgan> the first time it didn't ask
<Crippy-Boy> How would i install windows(on a seperate) partition without it fucking up my mbr and/or xubuntu install?  (i need to install windows for college)
<kitche> frojnd: #freenode-social #ubuntu-offtopic is two
<avagant> i wish there was a way to list what apps i had without going through all the apps in the package manager.
<holycow> remove kdm altogether, i don't know why it wouldn't show gnome its usually pretty good
<RickH> hi all
<Crippy-Boy> lo
<dmglouis> can someone help me?
<Crippy-Boy> dmglouis, with?
<holycow> ping ip.ad.dr.ess
<Kirby> I have a problem, im not sure what i did but now the boot loader shows 2 Ubuntu's... both the same
<dmglouis> how do i ping in erminal
<dmglouis> thanks
<Crippy-Boy> ping -c 3 <host>
<stu_> Kirby: are you sure they are exactly the same, one digit might be different
<CaptainMorgan> holycow: it's running a different install than last time... with the option of gdm being applied.. so in 45 minutes I should see Gnome among th list in session
<CaptainMorgan> thanks dude
<Kirby> well, was there an update that made a new one?
<CaptainMorgan> or dudet
<stu_> Kirby: quite possibly
<likewhoa54> dudatious!
<dmglouis> how do I make it only a particular # of requests
<lsc> hey guys where do i find my 3d driver for intel 810 ?
<holycow> no worries
<Kirby> i never installed anything new. i was messing with mounts right before that happened
<RickH> any idea why ubuntu live cd would lock up?....edubuntu runs fine
<lsc> hey guys where do i find my 3d driver for intel 810 ?
<dmglouis> never mind
<RickH> on live cd
<linusHimself> hi al
<Kirby> ok, IF 1 digit WAS different, how can i move windows XP to the top of the boot loader list
<Kirby> and how can i remove the 10 second timer
<Crippy-Boy> Kirby, look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<linusHimself> i massed up my X while trying to install xgl/mopix
<Kirby> ok =D
* avagant is probably listening to "Hello" by Beloved on Weekender [amaroK] 
<sivik> anyone here use gnomad2>=2.8.5?
<Crippy-Boy> Kirby, back it up before changing it though
<Kirby> is that where i remove the timer? Crippy-Boy
<holycow> linusHimself, thats alpha software, its only meant as an excercise to see if it can be done.  yeah it will hose your system (not really it can be fixed with hard work) but reinstall
<Crippy-Boy> Kirby theres a 'timeout' line in menu.lst, Alter that to what you want
<holycow> by reinstall i mean to say its far far easier and faster than mucking around reconstructing the x and desktop stuff
<avagant> Wow maybe I should delete kde. How hard is it to delete kde-desktop without running the programs you have?
<avagant> Or will I have to reinstall amarok agian, the only thing media player i like now.
<Kirby> ok thanks, ill be back.. =D
<Crippy-Boy> Can anyone answer my question?
<Kirby> if nothing is wrong.
<linusHimself> good idea..
<Kirby> i meant, if i have anymore problems
<Crippy-Boy> How would i install windows(on a seperate) partition without it messing up my mbr and/or xubuntu install?  (i need to install windows for college)
<Crippy-Boy> I dont wanna mess around reinstalling grub and such :(
<linusHimself> it shouldnt be a problem
<Phlosten> windows will always stuff your mbr
<Rasta> dude
<linusHimself> just resize ur current primary partition
<RickH> Crippy-Boy, why would you need windoze?
<Rasta> linus itself!
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, you cannot install windows AFTER installing any other os on the hd first
<Phlosten> Crippy-Boy: why not use vmware?
<holycow> microsoft seems to think tha tits the only os on th eplanet and it overwrite the bootsector
<sivik> after i run ./configure, i need to run make and make install correct
<Crippy-Boy> Because i need it for college
<tamacracker> Can it be possible to trace and block an IP address that's trying to flood your connection?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, absolutely.
<holycow> the easiest way is to install windows first on what would be the primary c partition, then install ubuntu after ... gnome will recognize windows and let you select options for install
<linusHimself> so the bootloader will b removed, it could b later reinstalled
<linusHimself> the hard way
<Crippy-Boy> and im on a 1.4ghz powerbook, I dont wanna use a virtual machine.
<sivik> tamacracker, are you using a router of some sort?
<RickH> Crippy-Boy, what will win do that linux won't?
<linusHimself> true
<tamacracker> can you teach me how odysseys
<odyssevs> tamacracker, I have the majority of the Pacific and Asia blocked.
<tamacracker> nope... no router
<odyssevs> tamacracker, which distro/etc are you on?
<tamacracker> Ubuntu Drake
<linusHimself> just wondering, is there a Triliian version 4 linux?
<sivik> tamacracker, thats rather outdated
<odyssevs> Is iptables on drake?
<Crippy-Boy> Listen, I came here to ask for advice not to be questioned, I need windows because theres alot of windows only software i need for college which the chances are wont work with wine and its far easier for me to just dual boot.
<odyssevs> tamacracker, before we waste time, apt-get install chkrootkit and then run it.
<tamacracker> oh sorry
<faceprint> i'm getting an X crash whenever i close the lid on my laptop in edgy...anyone else seeing this?
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, what are these windows only programs?
<tamacracker> i have Dapper Drake
<tamacracker> ok
<SinnerG> sivik: don't try .. :P
<marshall> intel helping people switch from windows: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-roadmap.html
<sivik> SinnerG, don't try what?
<holycow> actually he's kinda right
<SinnerG> go into a discussion :p
<holycow> lets not question the dudes intentions too much :)
<sivik> SinnerG, discussion about what?
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, what programs?
<holycow> let's support him
<holycow> :)
<Crippy-Boy> Macromedia studio, Groupwise, and a bunch of other stuff.
<LeeJunFan> is there a way to locally search non-installed packages for files they contain locally? So I don't have to wait 15 mins for results on packages.ubuntulinux.org?
<SinnerG> sivik: we'll see :p
<sivik> SinnerG, discussion about what?
<tamacracker> hey odyssevs: sude apt-get install chkrootkit
<tamacracker> bash: sude: command not found
<SinnerG> fyi, I'm a windows user with an ubuntu dedi server ;)
<RickH> Crippy-Boy, just curious...here trying to learn as well...i haven't found any issues with win based stuff as yet....they either run or there is a replacement
<Phlosten> Crippy-Boy: i personally find vmware-server the best option for those must have windows tasks
<odyssevs> tamacracker, sudo
<theacolyte> Can anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25605/ and tell me why my External LCD (Screen 0 in server layout) is still not the primary sccreen?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, just cut the crap and use sudo -s
<SinnerG> I tried ubuntu before, but indead soem stuff I couldnt run and I dont like to dual boot :p
<tamacracker> ah crap
<tamacracker> i typed it wrong lol
<SinnerG> I'm trying vista atm ;p
<odyssevs> tamacracker, gets you into root mode. you'll be sudoing all day otherwise.
<avagant> whoa my computer just suddenly started to lag.
<SinnerG> (I dont own a legal copy of windows, so the vista beta is as legal I can get :p)
<linusHimself> how is Vista?
<tamacracker> yeah :)
<statikeffeck> Question about the "Search for Files" feature: How do I search for ALL files even if I don't have access?
<theacolyte> Vista isn't bad at all
<tamacracker> Fuck WIndows Vista.
<SinnerG> its okay, a bit to much security :p
<odyssevs> Does anyone know who owns Microsoft?
<theacolyte> I use it on my other machine
<tamacracker> The new Linux is alot iller
<SinnerG> the shareholders?
<Crippy-Boy> I use linux all of the time, i havent touched windows in years, Your trying to preach to the converted, But the point is it'd be far simpler and faster for me to just install windows and i dont wanna virtualise on my crappy laptop.
<DBO> tamacracker, please watch your language
<theacolyte> And it's no more security than Ubuntu asking for the root password to do anything
<odyssevs> Friend (not one for pulling my leg) remarked it was 87% US government owned. I'd sure like to see something to back that up (or otherwise).
* theacolyte is a Windows Systems Administrator
<SinnerG> true
<likewhoa54> lol
<tamacracker> oops sorry, New linux: Kororaa
<sivik> odyssevs, what do you mean by owns?
<holycow> dudes Crippy-Boy is right.  sometimes a means to an end is fine.  give him some breathing room :)
<linusHimself> can we still get vista or are they finished with the beta?
<likewhoa54> theacolyte: :(
<theacolyte> I'm pretty sure you can still get it
<Phlosten> Crippy-Boy: install windows, which will overwrite your mbr, boot with ubuntu live cd, and resurrect your mbr
<SinnerG> beta is finished
<odyssevs> sivik, shareholder wise.
<theacolyte> I got it through my Technet subscription though
<holycow> after he gets out of college he will be installing linux at every job he gets :)
<SinnerG> I got a legal key
<linusHimself> where?
<SinnerG> you can still 'get' it tho ;)
<gnomefreak> can you guys please stay on topic or join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue the MS talk
<odyssevs> tamacracker, let me know when you've run chkrootkit.
<SinnerG> I'm waiting for RC2 :P
<sivik> odyssevs, not sure
<tamacracker> Vista = owned by patriot act :x
<SinnerG> okay gnome, if someone is there atleast ;p
<odyssevs> gnomefreak, how about some gnomechat?
<linusHimself> lol
<Crippy-Boy> Phlosten, Thanks for the straight answer, thats what i suspected but i thought there may be a way around it. but thanks.
<linusHimself> ok ok...
<gnomefreak> odyssevs: if it has to do with support feel free to ask
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, are some of those must use programs office stuff?
<fgh_lo> can someone point me to a howto or guide for squid?
<sivik> !squid
<tamacracker> odyssevs, how do I run the chkrootkit?
<Crippy-Boy> I wish i could always dictate to what software/os i run but im not going to get far in a career and/or education with that attitude.
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.12-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 738 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<linusHimself> I have to say that until i say gnome i never thought about moving to Linux,
<odyssevs> gnomefreak, it looks uncannily like windows =P
<theacolyte> gnomefreak: can you look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25605/ and tell me why my External LCD (Screen 0 in server layout) is still not the primary sccreen?
<linusHimself> GUI is importent 2 me
<odyssevs> tamacracker, type the name and hit enter (after installing it).
<sivik> fgh_lo, try either wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<RickH> Crippy-Boy, sorry if i sounded "preachy"...didn't mean to ruffle feathers....just trying to learn if something specific didn't work
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, not quite true, but partially
<gnomefreak> odyssevs: that is far from support related
<Crippy-Boy> sivik: some of them yes, Along with macromedia, Groupwise, .Net 2.0 runtimes with VC# and other stuff
<avagant> So my computer started lagging pretty big time, and lost 2 gb almost overnight.
<odyssevs> gnomefreak, well, Linux needs a psycho-spiritual support centre. For humans, of course.
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, ok, .net 2.0 can be run with mono, some of macromedia stuff can be ran with crossover office
<gnomefreak> theacolyte: in the first part there is a # infront of external screen  thats just as far as i got
<odyssevs> tamacracker, if you get the all clear, we'll see about iptables to block off some ips.
<Crippy-Boy> RickH, Its cool.
<avagant> I don't know exactly what happened to make this thing start running so slow.
<theacolyte> gnomefreak: I commented out that line so I could back out if I needed to
<avagant> but it's lagging when i open more than one app and it didn't last night.
<Crippy-Boy> sivik now your talking shite, Half of .net 1.1 is still missing in mono let alone 2
<lsc> HOW TO ENABLE THE INTEL 810 3d DRIVER?
<gnomefreak> the # is just that a comment it wont read it
<theacolyte> Right, but after that I define the screens
<tamacracker> odyssevs there were no errors of any sort
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, whatever you say, i haven't had much problems with it
<BlueEagle> avagant: Which timezone are you in?
<gnomefreak> lsc: please dont use the caps
<gnomefreak> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> grrrrr
<avagant> uhh pacific?
<lgc> Help! My networking is 'kaputt' after an obliged Windoze session!
<odyssevs> tamacracker, so you did not see "possible rootkit" or "infected" ?
<sivik> lgc: what is the problem?
<chemaja> What's with DLink ADSL routers and Ubuntu? Works in XP, but in Ubuntu it doesn't route TCP to inet (ICMP/UDP is fine)... and also, some hostnames resolve to 1.0.0.0.... what gives?
<BlueEagle> avagant: oh.. and what time is it there? Did you turn on your computer just recently perhaps?
<avagant> but loading up files and what not takes a real long time.
<sureshot> does anyone know how compatible wine is to cedega from transgamming.com
<chemaja> I'm with iPrimus (Australia)
<avagant> no it's been on all night.
<lgc> I can't connect to the outside, sivik
<tamacracker> let me check, under what category odyssevs
<BlueEagle> avagant: Well then that is odd. Anyways try: ps axu|grep updatedb
<Kirby904> I am trying to edit menu.1st, and i cant save it
<holycow> chemaja, no problems with them here ... did you check google?
<sivik> lgc: that maybe an issue with the isp
<avagant> What's that suppose to do?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, apt-get install chkrootkit, then run chkrootkit.
<sivik> Kirby904, make sure you sudo gedit/vi menu.list
<lgc> sivik: I'f afraid not. I'm using Windoze now.
<Kirby904> oh ok thanks
<Crippy-Boy> sivik, Don't get me wrong, im not saying its bad or naff software or anything, nor am i saying that about crossover or anything else you mentioned, I just dont see the point in me spending hours trying to get everything running when the tutors would complain anyway, It seems a big waste of time and effort to me since the only thing ill be using it for is collage
<Kirby904> its menu.1st or menu.list?
<chemaja> holycow: didn't get a chance (no inet) :D -- i'm at work today so i can (not that i will, he went back to win2k -- i just had to rant)
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, then don't use linux
<tamacracker> odyssevs lol i already did that
<avagant> BlueEagle: What's that suppose to do anyways?
<holycow> chemaja, ah all cool.  i have a bunch they seem to work
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: No, god forbid that you might actually learn alternative ways of doing things
<tamacracker> odyssevs then it did a bunch of checks and it seems like everythings ok
<holycow> no idea, probably the isp comment might be the right clue
<Crippy-Boy> sivik, I use it only for home use, But i NEED to use windows for college, hence the dual boot
<Kirby904> New problem, when i open with sudo gedit, nothing shows in the text editor
<chemaja> holycow: okidoke. i guess i just got unlucky. i think it was a 501 model or something
<holycow> sorry it didn't work out, i hate it when they gotta go back to ms
<BlueEagle> avagant: ps aux lists all running processes, grep scans that list for a pattern, in this case the process updatedb
<odyssevs> tamacracker, smashing stuff. Now, you directly connected?
<sivik> lgc: that really shouldn't be an issue with the os, the ip, subnet, and default gateway should all be assigned from the isp
<gnomefreak> lgc: download xserver-xorg-video-i810 from ubuntu.packages.com and save it to usb stick than install it on ubuntu (you might want to get xorg and xserver-xorg-driver-all while you at it)
<tamacracker> odyssevs im on cable internet
<gnomefreak> oops
<avagant> it didn't do anything
<Crippy-Boy> BlueEagle, I already know those alternatives and they're not acceptible for my use.
<BlueEagle> avagant: if it is running that is because slocate and friends are updating their index. This is a processor- and disk intensive operation.
<gnomefreak> packages.ubuntu.com lgc
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: ...and why are you still here again?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, sure, so no router/gateway/server between you and your connection, right? Does `iptables -L` show anything?
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-driver*-i810
<lgc> gnomefreak: what is that for?
<gnomefreak> lgc: your intel card. werent you the person that needed the intel drivers
<lsc> gome freek
<Kirby904> when im moving "Windows XP" to the top of the boot list, do i just move this line to the top of my Ubuntu entries?
<Kirby904> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<Kirby904> # ones.
<Kirby904> title		Other operating systems:
<Kirby904> root
<Kirby904> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<Kirby904> # on /dev/hda1
<lsc> i just installed kubnu
<tamacracker> odyssevs I get a policies accepted
<Kirby904> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<Kirby904> root		(hd0,0)
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell kirby904 abotu paste
<Kirby904> savedefault
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell kirby904 abotu paste - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kirby904> makeactive
<gnomefreak> Kirby904: you can stop pasteing now
<Kirby904> chainloader	+1
<SinnerG> pff :p
<Crippy-Boy> BlueEagle, So what, because i need to use linux for collage i shouldnt be here? Well pat yourself on the back, You've just destroyed my idea of that the ubuntu community wasnt made up of eletists, If i wanted this kind of response i would use gentoo
<Kirby904> Sorry.
<lsc> i only have the vga server driver
<lgc> gnomefreak: not that I know of...my networking just doesn't function anymore (and I didn't mess with it!)
<Crippy-Boy> Need to use windows for college*
<gnomefreak> Kirby904: use pastebin please
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: No, don't get me wrong.
<odyssevs> tamacracker, magical stuff.
<Kirby904> Yes, ok
<odyssevs> tamacracker, standby, we'll whip you a basic firewall up.
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: I just do not understand why you are here if you are not at all enclined to make linux fit your needs.
<tamacracker> odyssevs sweet
<gnomefreak> ah lsc install xserver-xorg-driver-all
<gnomefreak> lgc: sorry it was lsc that needed it
<holycow> guys, can you please lay off Crippy-Boy
<holycow> jesus f christ
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: And frankly, with your approach to support channel I guess you'll meet that attitude anywhere you go.
<holycow> we need visible ops here banning people
<holycow> BlueEagle, shut the f up
<lsc> do i doa sudo apt-get install
<gnomefreak> holycow: with language like that i will
<Crippy-Boy> BlueEagle, Its not about *MY* needs, if it was and i could dictate to what i use then i would. But unfortunatly i have to answer to tutors, who in the end decide upon my grade
<lsc> do i doa sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-driver-all
<holycow> gnomefreak, ah yes ban for a letter sweet
<gnomefreak> lsc: yes
<Kirby904> When opening menu.1st with sudo gedit, nothing shows in the text editor.
<lgc> gnomefreak: but maybe you can help me anyway!
<gnomefreak> Kirby904: menu.lst not a 1
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: Please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic so we can continue this discussion.
<Crippy-Boy> BlueEagle, With this attitude? I asked a simple question about an mbr and 5 people jumped on me with the 'wtf do you wanna run windoze for, do this, do that' no matter how much i explained that i had no choice.
<Kirby904> oh =/
<gnomefreak> lgc: wireless?
<holycow> at least i got your attention, guys lets be a wee bit more supportive.  there are thousands of reasons to use linux in thousands of configurations, its all good
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: what is your question
<avagant> my computer is running really slow, and i have no idea why.
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, pls drop it, i don't think they meant to really attack you, its all good
<lgc> gnomefreak: that's another problem, but let's concentrate on eth0
<BlueEagle> crippy-boy: I am sorry, but I did not catch your first question. All I caught was your big rant.
<Kirby904> when moving windows xp to the top of the list, i can just cut and paste on top of ubuntu right?
<sivik> Crippy-Boy, i didn't say that, i just said you can run a bunch of that stuff with either wine or crossover
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak, no worries, its sorted
<lsc> after that then what ?
<holycow> :)
<cafuego> Kirby904: yep
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, Will do.
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: ok
<fourat> how to monitor an application to see wich file it's reading/writing, something like file monitoring
<cafuego> Kirby904: To *before* the automagic kernels list stuff,
<Crippy-Boy> BlueEagle, Its ok, My rant was in response to people not listening to my reasons.
<Crippy-Boy> sivik, no worries, crossed wires then, but it didnt help that you wasnt the only on :-)
<Crippy-Boy> Discussion over :-)
<sivik> o
<sivik> ok
<lsc> gnomefreek then what after i install then files
<Kirby904> behind the ### Begin Automagic Kernels List line?
<gnomefreak> lsc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and goo through it till you get to the drivers part and choose intel
<lgc> gnomefreak: any ideas?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, now, you're receiving this as a prototype. It will need modifying, but the general theme of iptables is fairly easy to follow. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25608/
<cafuego> Kirby904: Just above it
<zmo> well sound is working again
<gnomefreak> lgc: can you ping anything?
<zmo> did it the lame way :/
<cafuego> Kirby904: Otheriwse it'll get deleted when the kernel is updated.
<lsc> ok
<zmo> gn all
<lgc> gnomefreak: no. 100% loss.
<gnomefreak> lgc: what card is it?
<sureshot> does anyone know how compatible wine is to cedega from transgamming.com
<Kirby904> Oh ok thanks.
<lgc> gnomefreak: how do I find out?
<ricky> hey some body know you install java to links
<ricky> ?
<gnomefreak> lgc: lspci  should list the nic card
<tamacracker> odyssevs do you need me to copy and paste that onto the terminal?
<gnomefreak> ricky: to links?
<ricky> ya
<gnomefreak> ricky: you mean links the browser
<RickH> Crippy-Boy, what linux distro you run?
<ricky> yeah
<cafuego> ricky: It wouldn't surprise me at all if that wasn't possible.
<ellioTb> whats up guys, whats a good app for managing wireless LAN besides the one in the ubuntu Add/Remove
<ellioTb> cause that one hates me
<gnomefreak> ricky: im thinking you cant since its not a gui browser
<odyssevs> tamacracker, the idea is that $IPTABLES -A INPUT -s 123.456.789.0/24 -j REJECT, will reject the ip range 123.456.789.* (ie, all 256 class C ips).
<Chm0d> can anyone in here tell me why i get command not found when i use deb?
<gnomefreak> Chm0d: what is the command
<lgc> gnomefreak: since I'm in Windoze now, I would like to know what else to try when I reboot to Breezy...
<tamacracker> whoa...
<ricky> so can i installer in lynx
<redguy> Chm0d: perhaps because there is no such command as "deb"
<odyssevs> tamacracker, good god no. It probably will work if you put it into an rc.firewall file, chmod o+x it and execute. But I wouldn't, since you don't need a nat. Read the iptables manual.. it's full of handy tricks.
<gnomefreak> ricky: java is not compatible with text browsers
<Chm0d> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu did my updates installed kde and tried installing xgl/compiz
<ricky> ok
<Chm0d> hmm
<cafuego> ricky: No, only browser that use the X toolkit *and* are netscape plugin compatble
<ellioTb> chm0d, i think if it gives you deb on a how-to
<ellioTb> chm0d, that you are supposed to add it to your sources.list
<ellioTb> not use it in the terminal
<gnomefreak> lgc: find drivers for the nick card when you find out what card it is go to the following link
<tamacracker> odyssevs just a quick question is there a "program" GUI interface that can do all this without scripting? :D
<lgc> gnomefreak: I suppose I can figure that out on Windoze too, am I right?
<gnomefreak> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ricky> ok
<odyssevs> tamacracker, you want basically to have a list of nefarious IPs generated based on certain traffic from them (easy in the case of flooding).
<avagant> !Help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ricky> where can i get that?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, absolutely.
<gnomefreak> lgc: yes should be in device or whatever its called
<avagant> WOuld it be ok to delete python 2.3 without harming python 2.4?
<lgc> gnomefreak: was that for me?
<cafuego> ricky: firefox should work ok.
<ellioTb> Chm0d, do this in console "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ellioTb> and add that deb line there
<ricky> yeah
<gnomefreak> lgc: the hardware was
<odyssevs> tamacracker, but I mean you'll miss the fun stuff, like -j MIRROR (swaps the source/dest ips of packets).
<Chm0d> thank you
<lgc> gnomefreak: the hardware is OK, this is the proof.
<dmglouis_> my internet doesn't work, can someone help?
<odyssevs> tamacracker, apt-cache search iptables
<tamacracker> odyssevs ah I would like to get a userfriendly program....  I dont understand "swaps the source/destination IPs of packets"
<ellioTb> Chm0d, no prob
<Phlosten> dmglouis_: the internet is evil, run now
<gnomefreak> lgc: but the hardware link above will show you what nic cards are supported and how they work (if you need drivers and so on)
<cafuego> dmglouis_: it's not yours, it belongs to all of us. And it's working fine ;-)
<avagant> i just did apt-get clean is that gonna kill me?
<ellioTb> anyone got a good WLAN manager though, besides having to go to networking and do it all manually through that
<odyssevs> tamacracker: uruk - Very small firewall script, for configuring iptables
<gnomefreak> avagant: no
* gnomefreak perfers autoclean
<dmglouis_> can someone help connect to the internet
<redguy> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<tamacracker> i see
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: can you ping any internet host?
<dmglouis_> nope
<Phlosten> cafuego: there might be some g'ment officials who would say otherwise ;)
<redguy> huh? what happened to shorewall?
<odyssevs> tamacracker: knetfilter - GUI for configuring the 2.4 kernel IP Tables [KDE I think.] 
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: not even an IP address (!= name)?
<dmglouis_> nope
<cafuego> Phlosten: Al Gore can bite me
<CaptainMorgan> thank you holycow !! oh my how I miss Gnome
<odyssevs> tamacracker, here we go, try this one, gnome-lokkit - basic interactive firewall configuration tool (GNOME interface)
<tamacracker> is there a Gnome version?
<we2by> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tamacracker> sweet
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: what kind of physical connection do you have (DSL, analogue, ISDN, cable, ...)
<ricky> how can i install shockwave in firefox
<dmglouis_> CosmoDad: cable
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, you are most welcome.  i have nothing against kde, i just like my gnome too
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: but i connect thru router
<cafuego> !RestrictedFormats > ricky
<CaptainMorgan> same here mang
<lgc> gnomefreak: I am not trying your patience here, but I didn't install anything and everything was working fine before I needed to reboot in Windoze (and I think Windoze is not the bad guy either). Do you see any point in reviewing hardware or driver issues?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: is your router connected?
<sivik> ricky: you have to have the multiverse repo on and then sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yea its fine, im on it right now
<cafuego> ricky: that page contains links to info on java/flash and video in firefox.
<ibob63> my internet has become really slow on my ubuntu installation. how should I diagnose the problem?
<gnomefreak> lgc: see you didnt tell me any of this so i dont know it :)
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: did you specify your LAN router as the default router on your Ubuntu box?
<lgc> gnomefreak: now you know.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: huh?
<gnomefreak> lgc: did you do updates before you rebooted to windows
<avagant> gnomefreak: so it won't hurt me in any way?
<lgc> gnomefreak: no.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you have to tell Ubuntu to use your router by default when there's data destined for the Internet
<gnomefreak> avagant: no
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: the ehternet connection is the default yes
<ricky> i have java and flash player installer but i need to instar shockwave
<fourat> how to monitor an application to see wich file it's reading/writing, something like file monitoring
<gnomefreak> lgc: and you net works in windows not in ubuntu?
<cafuego> ricky: There is no shockwave for Linux.
<sivik> ricky, shockwave is flash
<lgc> gnomefreak: yes.
<gnomefreak> ricky: you cant
<cafuego> sivik: It's not.
<Admiral_Chicago> fourat, /lock?
<ricky> ok
<gnomefreak> ricky: flash/shockwave
<sivik> cafuego, well, it does the same thing more of less, didn't mean for it come out like that
<ricky> ok
<gnomefreak> cafuego: installing flash gives you shockwave
<ricky> thanx
<fourat> Admiral_Chicago, /lock ?
<ellioTb> can i switch to xubuntu really easy?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: No, it really doesn't.
<sivik> ellioTb, yes
<gnomefreak> i have shockwave support in FF
<ellioTb> and what if i want to switch back to gnome
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: can you ping your router?
<ellioTb> cause this comp is an older laptop, and seems to be running slow
<rapha> Hi all!
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: nope
<sivik> ellioTb, you just tell your xdm/kdm/gdm to use that as the current session
<avagant> gnomefreak: So my computer is lagging alot, is there something wrong here? haha
<tamacracker> odyssev sweet!
<ellioTb> its a 2.2ghz w/only 256mb of ram
<gnomefreak> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok, you sure that your router does accept pings?
<tamacracker> this is what i was speakin of!
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Shockwave Flash != Shockwave
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yea
<ellioTb> sivik, is that easy to switch?
<gnomefreak> oh
<cafuego> gnomefreak: No, they are different things.
<dmglouis_> coosmodad: i just reinstalled ubuntu and last time it worked fine
<sivik> ellioTb, yes, very much so, you know when you login
<sivik> ellioTb, you can tell it what session type to use
<cafuego> gnomefreak: flash sucks, whereas shockwave is mainly cool ;-)
<gnomefreak> ah ok thought it was same just for non macs
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: have you set up a static IP address for your Ubuntu box or do you use dhcp?
<ellioTb> sivik, thanks, i am going to have to check it out, see if it runs this faster
<maxamillion> is it possible to make X forward over ssh in ubuntu?
<Chm0d> what is gset-compiz guys?  i can't find that package
<cafuego> maxamillion: of course
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: yes use the -x option i think
<CosmoDad> maxamillion: sure
<ellioTb> sivik, so you can do the same thing with KDE huh
<maxamillion> cafuego: i can't seem to get it to work
<cpk2> does smp preempt mean smp is off?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: if I say dhcp, it doesn't select it as default, whereas the static ip is not working
<maxamillion> gnomefreak: that works on my debian box, but not my ubuntu machine
<gnomefreak> or thats to not use X its been so long since i used ssh
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: what do you mean by it doesn't select it by default?
<sivik> ellioTb, yes
<cafuego> maxamillion: Did you check the X11Forward option in sshd_config?
<maxamillion> cafuego: sure did
<gnomefreak> maxamillion: when your there just run gnome or kde or whatever from termminal it should load it
<birdfish> When installing ubuntu, does it ask for network configuration information before or after installing the system (note this is while installing without the gui)
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: when I go to "Networking", there's no default seleced
<ellioTb> sivi, thanks, that is awsome, i hope it will run xfce faster than this gnome
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: have you tried Ubuntu's network manager to set and check your configuration?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: *selected
<lgc> gnomefreak: any idea?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yea thats it
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: pastebin "ifconfig eth0"
<gnomefreak> lgc: not off hand.
<cafuego> maxamillion: I have on occasion has some VERY weird X forward issues (but only on Debian sofar) where it wouls refuse to work (at all) until I purged ssh and reinstalled it.
<Chm0d> anyone?
<knut_> hello..
<Chm0d> hello
<lgc> gnomefreak: what oracle should I resort to now?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: i dont know how i'll paste it here
<ellioTb> sivik, will it run the same gnome apps? or do i have toge t xcfe apps
<knut_> i installed the nvidia drivers yet, and know my fonts are everywhere smaller than before
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: im on a different computer
<knut_> its very hard to read
* birdfish notes everyone's lack of knowledge about the server system for the past 3 days...
<knut_> how can i change it?
<avagant> My computer is running like it's in the dark ages.
<blind> I *cannot* get my VNC server working. I run Xvnc, and it tells me a server is already running, but I can't connect to it. Not from my computer, or a separate computer, or even one on the same network. Also, ps aux doesn't show any VNC processes.
<knut_> its not only when im logged in, its in login screen too.. everywhere where x puts text out
<lgc> gnomefreak: is there anything like network utility reconfiguration commands?
<Chm0d> knut have you changed resolution?
<gnomefreak> lgc: ifconfig
<knut_> no Chm0d its the same
<infinito> doen anyone know why having libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2 installed i can't read a dvd using totem-xine??
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: is this machine you're using right now in the same LAN as the ubuntu box?
<gnomefreak> lgc: gnome-network-manager
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yea
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: can you ping the ubuntu box?
<knut_> someone said me i should change the DPI but dont know what he mean Chm0d
<pianoboy3333> sivik: you there?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: the request timed out
<Knifa> hi, i've just managed to get ubuntu installed on my core 2 duo system (to an IDE drive from an IDE cd-rom) using the latest beta, the install went perfectly and there was no errors while it was installing, but now when I boot it won't detect the drive again, or atleast it won't mount it, so I can't get in :(
<Knifa> anyone know what i can do to fix it?
<gnomefreak> bbiab
<MagicFab> Knifa, is the hD IDE ?
<lgc> gnomefreak: gnomefreak gnome-network-manager reinstalls anything? Or it just asks you for options like DNS vs fixed IP and so on?
<Knifa> yeah the hard drive is IDE
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok then, seems like you don't have a (proper) IP address assigned to your Ubuntu box...
<blind> Knifa: can you mount the drive manually?
<Knifa> no idea
<CorpseFeeder> I lost my connection and had to reboot
<Knifa> i can't get in to try :S
<Knifa> and i dunno any other way.
<ellioTb> will the GDM login let you select between gnome and xfce
<Chm0d> dpi dots per inch?  I would think he meant the resolution
<Phlosten> ellioTb: yes
<CorpseFeeder> what does it mean when you have a blank black screen with blinking cursor in top left and the caps lock and scroll lock on the keyboard is blinking?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: try this on your linux box: "sudo ifdown eth0 ; sudo ifup eth0"
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: then try to ping your router again
<MagicFab> Knifa, can you access the BIOS ? Can you check the specs to know if you're booting from IDE or SATA ?
<Knifa> MagicFab it's booting from IDE
<ellioTb> Phlosten, thanks, also will it run gnome apps? or do i have to get new ones for when i am in xfce
<blind> CorpseFeeder: means switch your mouse and keyboard. afaik.
<MagicFab> Knifa, what's the exact error ?
<knut_> no Chm0d he means dpi
<Phlosten> ellioTb: it will still run most gnome apps
<blind> CorpseFeeder: like, they're plugged in the wrong PS/2 ports.
<Knifa> MagicFab it boots to GRUB, starts loading a bit, then dies at "Being: loading root file system" (or something like that)
<MagicFab> Knifa, when botting from the CD and choosing "boot from first HD", can you boot ?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and give your user's password if prompted
<Phlosten> ellioTb: most apps will run in kde/gnome/xfce etc
<knut_> he said i should change the dpi in the ".Xressources" file
<ellioTb> Phlosten, thanks, i am a total noob at this stuff right now
<Knifa> MagicFab i havn't tried that, but i don't think it'll work since it isn't detected my drive.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yea its still busy
<MagicFab> Knifa, get the exact text of the error, Google will most likely help
<Knifa> *detecting
<CorpseFeeder> they're not in the wrong ports.
<MagicFab> and we can lookinto kaunchpad
<avagant> Is it possible to delete the kubuntu desktop without screwing anything up?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:its done now
<lgc> gnomefreak: gnome-network-manager reinstalls anything? Or it just asks you for options like DNS vs fixed IP and so on?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: did you get an IP address?
<MagicFab> Knifa, if the drive wasn't detected, you wouldn't even get to grub
<ellioTb> Phlosten, i did the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, once thats done will i be able to pick when i login, after a reboot or ctrl+alt+bckspc
<avagant> my computer is running like i have 1gb left.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: like the last line looking like you were assigned such an IP address?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: you mean in terminal?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: yeah
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: no
<Knifa> MagicFab it's something to do with the IDE controller on core 2 duo motherboards
<avagant> i think kde killed my hd leftover.
<CorpseFeeder> it seems to do it when i use hibernate... I get the blinking keyboard LEDs and blank screen and have to press reset button.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: if pinging still doesn't work, what does the last line of the terminal output say?
<avagant> cause now my computer is running like it's in the stone ages.
<knut_> any idea Chm0d ?
<lgc> gnomefreak: yoo-hoo!
<Phlosten> ellioTb: that is correct, you click session or something like that and pick xfce and then you can tell it just for that session or all the time etc
<Knifa> the latest daily build was supposed to fix it
<Knifa> the installer works
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: it just went back to the normal prompt with [user] @computer:
<Knifa> but it won't boot.
<ellioTb> Phlosten, awsome, thanks man
<MagicFab> Knifa, at the risk of repeating... you wouldn't see anything near to GRUB if IDE wasn't detecting
<MagicFab> probable the partition' s order / dev names have changed
<Knifa> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57502
<Knifa> it's here
<Knifa> it's this problem.
<sureshot>  !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<blind> I *cannot* get my VNC server working. I run Xvnc, and it tells me a server is already running, but I can't connect to it. Not from my computer, or a separate computer, or even one on the same network. Also, ps aux doesn't show any VNC processes.
<avagant> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: I really need some configuration information of yours... please open /etc/network/interfaces and look up a "eth0" section
* MagicFab is checking Kinfa's bug
<avagant> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: it should start with "iface eth0"
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you don't have multiple network cards in your Ubuntu machine, do you?
<avagant> Maybe those 150 some packages that came with kde killed my computer.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yes
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you do have?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: i have a wireless usb
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:but I disabled that
<MagicFab> Knifa, that bug refers to SATA, not to IDE
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you should pull the cable while testing
<Knifa> MagicFab: the IDE runs off the same controller
<avagant> it's taking 3 years for me to load up any programs.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: I mean the "USB-cable"
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:let me try that
<Knifa> it's something to do with the Jmicron PATA controller that is on the motherboard I have, other people are having the same problem, but apperntly the latest daily build is supposed to fix it. The installer works (unlike the stable releases) but when it actually tries to boot and mount the drive, it doesn't work. so i'm wondering if there's anything special i need to do to get it to work
<avagant> can you ping on kde.
<ellioTb> with IDE, there was a bug going around, for me to even install ubuntu i had to do "ide=nodma" in GRUB boot options
<ellioTb> some people had to do ide=reverse or something like that as well
<avagant> or rather ubuntu can you ping the entire program?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and tell me what the line beginning with "iface eth0" in that interfaces-file exactly looks like
<Crippy-Boy> :-/
<MagicFab> Knifa, I'd check elliotb' s suggestions, out of ideas here
<Knifa> kay
<blind> avagant: ping a program?
<avagant> like in windows when you go to run and type ping.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: iface eth0 inet static
<avagant> can you do that with ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant, command line, terminal
<ellioTb> Knifa, try pressing F6 when you get to grub, and add the option ide=nodma and press enter
<ellioTb> i'll brb
<blind> avagant: just open a terminal, and type ping.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: address 192.168.2.132
<avagant> Didn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant, the command is still ping
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:netmask 255.255.255.0
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok, what's the address of the box you're on right now?
<Knifa> kay
<blind> avagant: define didn't work.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:192.168.2.132
<avagant> i typed in ping and it's giving me a list of commands to go with ping
<thenakedcowboy> i need some help with installing packages
<avagant> i just need to find out why my computer is suddenly running so sluggish
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you can't have two machines within the same LAN with the very same IP address
<blind> avagant: what are you trying to ping?
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant, try this "ping 10.122.12.12"
<Admiral_Chicago> no quotes
<thenakedcowboy> i am a compleat linux n00b
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:i dont
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: wait sorry uh let me check
<Crippy-Boy> thenakedcowboy, What are you trying to install, Or just in general?
<Admiral_Chicago> thenakedcowboy, what package?
<txoof> what is the meta package for the ubuntu desktop environemnt?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:192.168.2.153
<MagicFab> txoof, ubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> txoof, ubuntu-desktop iirc
<Crippy-Boy> ubuntu-desktop?
<avagant> my computer just pretty much died on me.
<avagant> i could run more than one program without lag, and all the sudden there's a ton of lag.
<speud> hello
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok... type, in a shell: ifconfig eth0|head -n 2|tail -n 1
<speud> some french here ?
<avagant> it takes about 2 minutes to just open up something.
<blind> avagant, that has nothing to do with ping.
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant, you may have a memory leak
<avagant> Oh I know, but in windows it would irmpove it a bit.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: does it display the IP address 192.168.2.132?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fr > speud
<blind> avagant: no it wouldn't O_o
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: do i type in the |
<avagant> Well...it was wishful thinking.
<Admiral_Chicago> avagant, what do you run?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: hold "alt-gr" and press the "<>" key (lower left on a german keyboard)
<avagant> Ubuntu? Haha
<txoof> can I remove all the refering packages via a meta package?  e.g. I installed ubuntu-desktop and now want to remove all that was dependant on it.  Is there a way to do that?
<blind> avagant, open a terminal, type ps aux and find out what's using all your memory.
<avagant> DO you mean programs?
<Crippy-Boy> What does ping have to do with your computer lagging?
<Phlosten> txoof: only one by one afaik
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: or just type "ifconfig eth0" and check the second line
<blind> Crippy-Boy: it doesn't.
<ellioTb> can't really tell if XFCE is faster
<ellioTb> hrmmm
<keegan_> I just downloaded Conky and its pretty sweet, but I was wondering if there is a way I can show what I am playing inside Amarok on my Desktop just like Conky shows how my system is going?  Anyone know how to do that or direct me in a direction would be really cool
<blind> keegan, try #conky
<ellioTb> they need like a gnome/kde/xfce benchmark
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: ok i got it: inet addr:192.168.2.132  Bcast:192.168.2.255   Mask: 255.255.255.0
<lgc> cafuego: You familiar with networking problems (eth0 is dead after a reboot and no updates or messing around with parameters)?
<Crippy-Boy> blind, Just what i was thinking :-/
<txoof> Is there a way I can get apt to spit out all the packages that are refered to by a meta package?  I can then use that to remove everything...
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok this looks like your machine is correctly configured with respect to IP address
<avagant> I don't know what's making it run so bad.
<speud> what do i write to go ubuntu-fr ?
<blind> avagant, open a terminal, type `ps aux`
<Admiral_Chicago> ellioTb, i hear KDE runs fster than GNOME
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: are the cables connected correctly?
<speud> no gnome is faster kde
<avagant> That's what I did.
<sureshot> does anyone know if s.w.a.t 3 and 4 will work with wine
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yes
<ellioTb> Admiral_Chicago, does it really? i heard the opposite
<Admiral_Chicago> speud, /join #ubuntu-fr
<blind> it should tell you how much everything is using.
<avagant> blind: That's what I did but I can't really see what's making it go crazy.
<blind> pastebin it.
<ellioTb> speud, how about xfce vs. gnome, i am having a hard time telling
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: it was just working before I reinstalled ubuntu
<Knifa> nah that didn't work either
<blind> ellioTb: if you want fast, go with fluxbox :] 
<Knifa> i think i'll just need to wait till a fix is released that works
<ellioTb> blind, really? whats that, and where do i get!
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: not sure what the reinstallation changed... type "route -n" and tell me if there are any entries
<motin> Updated: http://wiki.motin.eu/HowToComfortablySwitchFromWindowsToUbuntu  I appreciate feedback and impromptu corrections (the wiki is open for everyone)
<blind> ellioTb: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<avagant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ellioTb> well thats easy enough
<blind> ellioTb: it might be confusing to a novice, though. make sure you read the documentation :] 
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: how do do a line break without actually sending the message?
<lgc> nalioth: you there?
<ellioTb> blind, to a novice? or a semi-noob like me
<sureshot> does anyone know if s.w.a.t 3 and 4 will work with wine
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: in IRC?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you can't, but use pastebin for that
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: well i have trillian
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: pastebin?
<blind> ellioTb: both. i love it, but it's not the easiest to work with.
<CosmoDad> !tell dmglouis_ about pastebin
<avagant> blind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25609/
<ellioTb> blind, well this comp is a 2.2ghz with 256m of ram with an ati radeon (laptop btw) and it seems SOOO slow in gnome
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you'd paste the multi-line content within http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me the URL
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: this is going to take some time
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: wait
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: are you going to paste the route output?
<Crippy-Boy> ellioTb, Install Fbdesk and fluxconf with it, should make it a bit easier.
<dmglouis_> not paste but type
<ellioTb> Crippy-Boy, thanx
<orinoco> hi
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: there's an easier way...
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:what?
<orinoco> when is ubuntu dapper supposed to be out?
<sureshot> ellioTb what modle is your card
<ellioTb> sureshot, 350M
<orinoco> no dapper, the nexto one :(
<lgc> hedix:
<ellioTb> orinoco, i am in dapper
<ellioTb> heh
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: look at /etc/network/interfaces again, look up the "iface eth0" section and tell me whether there's a "gateway <IP address> entry below it
<cpk2> i got the 686 kernel but cant tell how to double check that it isnt using SMP?
<sureshot> elliotb do you know if it is fglrx compaitble
<Crippy-Boy> cpk2, uname -a?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:there is
<orinoco> ellioTb, i meant the new one, knot ?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: what's the IP address?
<orinoco> how is its name?
<orinoco> edgy eft
<ellioTb> sureshot, it isn't when i tried last last, said no devices when i change it from ati to fglrx
<orinoco> thats it
<avagant> watch he leaves as soon as i try to get some help. heh
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: 192.168.2.1
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and does it equal your router's address?
<cpk2> Crippy-Boy: says SMP PREEMPT I have no idea what that means
<orinoco> then, when is edgy eft suposed to be out ????
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:yes
<sureshot> checke this out
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok. do you have any firewalls running?
<ellioTb> programs just seem to take FOREVER to start, but then run fine
<sureshot> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sureshot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:on this computer
<avagant> my programs are taking 10 years to load up too.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: no on the Ubuntu machine
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:no
<vjacob> is there a powerpc/mac ubuntu channel?
<sureshot> ellioTb check this out it will tell you if your card is and give you instrucktions on how to install
<blind> avagant: not sure whats eating everything up :\
<Razor-> Hey does anyone here use gaim for there msn account
<keegan_> I do
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:and my router control panel shows the ubuntu box as connected
<ellioTb> Razor-, i couldn't get it to work for mine, prolly just forgot my pas
<avagant> well it seems overnight my gb went down
<Razor-> i block someone and i cant unblock them do you know how lol
<avagant> i have like 4.3gb out of 10 left.
<avagant> maybe i should uninstall kde even though it's amazing and I like it.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: it does? ok, then it's gotta be a software issue. are you connected via wire or wlan?
<blind> Razor-: privacy. check your preferences.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: wire
<keegan_> Razor-: I've never blocked anyone before but I believe its Tools>Privacy
<Crippy-Boy> avagant, have you got gnome or xfce installed aswell as kde?
<sureshot> does anyone know if s.w.a.t 3 and 4 will work with wine
<avagant> i've gnome and kde.
<ellioTb> Razor-, get new friends?
<Crippy-Boy> avagant, Uninstall gnome?
<avagant> But I heard it's hard to just uninstall it.
<avagant> and wouldn't i have to get all the programs back?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and you said your two LAN machines cannot ping each other right?
<Yono> hi
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: like the ubuntu machine cannot ping the windows machine and the other way around
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: nope this and ubuntu cant
<Crippy-Boy> avagant, I cant really answer that, never tried but it shouldnt be too difficult.
<avagant> Crippy-Boy: Someone just said it's a pain.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: type "sudo iptables -L -n" and tell me whether all three policies are set to ACCEPT
<Yono> my dual monitors worked during installation and work during bootup, but only one monitor works on my desktop
<Yono> can anyone help?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:they are
<ellioTb> Yono, what kind of video card
<Dekkard> is there anyword of screensaver locking up systems?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and each chain only(!) contains a line like this: "target     prot opt source               destination" ?
<Yono> ellioTb: Nvidia ti4200 w/ ap8x
<Yono> lspci -v says its installed fine
<malice_> what program can I use to convert pictures that I took to a smaller size so I can email them? The Pictures are around 2 megs a piece
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:yes
<Yono> but only during bootup do both monitors work
<nexsan> anyone know the command to install the build essentials?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok. when you ping your router or the windows host, what does ping return as error message?
<avagant> There's one.
<w30> malice_, gimp, xv
<avagant> Can I kill things from the command line, processes?
<malice_> w30: ty
<avagant> Or would I have better success doing it from system monitor?
<Knifa> okay seems i have to add "all-generic-ide" to get it to work
<Knifa> a command rather
<Knifa> but how do i do that?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:3 pckts trans, 0 rcvd, +3 errors, 100% packet loss
<w30> malice_, xv
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: and time 1999ms
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: I mean something like "Destination Host Unreachable" ?
<nexsan> Anyone know the command to build-essentials?
<Crippy-Boy> nexsan, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:yes
<avagant> I don't have bluetooth and in fact I deleted it, but apparently it's still running.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:that too
<nexsan> thank you Crippy
<blind> I *cannot* get my VNC server working. I run Xvnc, and it tells me a server is already running, but I can't connect to it. Not from my computer, or a separate computer, or even one on the same network. Also, ps aux doesn't show any VNC processes.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: geez...
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:what?
<Knifa> How do I add the "all-generic-ide" to the kernel? D:
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: jesus
<w30> malice_, it's an old simple Unix graphics program by John Bradley
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: i know it can work, i got it working last time
<ellioTb> man, i like this fluxbox
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: your prob is either really simple and I can't seem to figure it or really hard
<ellioTb> nice and clean
<blind> ellioTb:  :D it's wonderful. fully customizable.
<Crippy-Boy> ellioTb, Wait till you start messing with the conf files ;-)
<avagant> fluxbox?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:last time it was not that hard i dont think
<lgc> avagant: there are several possibilities: "kill -9 PID" or, better, "pkill -KILL name"
<blind> ellioTb: just make sure you run nautilus with --no-desktop
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: what worries me is the fact that it looks correct
<vjacob_> is there a powerpc/mac ubuntu channel?
<ellioTb> Crippy-Boy, i know, its so simple right now, where are all the confs
<nexsan> anyone know a good place to find cedega documentation?
<ellioTb> blind, ok, i'll figger out how to do that
<Crippy-Boy> ellioTb, Read the fluxbox docs, you'll learn plenty from them
<vjacob_> anyone here watch TV on their mac? I am thinking more about analog or DTT than IPTV-based situations...
<sureshot> does anyone know if s.w.a.t 3 and 4 will work with wine
<ellioTb> Crippy-Boy, alright thanx
<avagant> nautilus --no-desktop?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: please do "cat /etc/network/run/ifstate" and tell me how many lines the output gives?
<avagant> What does that do?
<nexsan> sureshot use cedega
<blind> sureshot: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<avagant> I think i might uninstall kubuntu.
<Crippy-Boy> sureshot, Just try it, I doubt it though, you might have more luck with cedega
<nexsan> i need a cedega manual
<avagant> Even though there's alot of really good programs I like.
<lgc> avagant: did you read my last post?
<avagant> no?
<sureshot> you have to pay for cedega and they are snobs on there channel
<lgc> avagant: about killing processes...
<avagant> oooh
<avagant> yah
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:no such file
<nexsan> you have to pay for cedega?
<NickABusey> I plug in an external USB drive, and it shows up in my Dev Manager for like 10 seconds, then disappears from the list again. Any ideas why?
<Razor-> what other msn clients are there for ubuntu
<nexsan> lol
<avagant> It still running pretty slow.
<nexsan> i suppose you have to pay for linux as well huh?
<nexsan> lol
<Crippy-Boy> sureshot, snobs? :P
<sureshot> why can you get it with out paying
<blind> nexsan, you're on the internet ;)
<zircx> hey guys, hows it going, I'm looking to try something new as a desktop enviroment, ubuntu might be the go heh..
<nexsan> lol
<vjacob__> razor, have you looked at mercury and amsn?
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you sure?
<nexsan> that's what i'm trying to tell sure
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: no typo?
<Razor-> no thanks
<vjacob__> i think they are both crossplatform
<nexsan> this si the internet
<nexsan> ....
<ellioTb> Crippy-Boy, whats a good site for themes/styles? boxwhore.org?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:ys
<blind> ellioTb: yes
<sureshot> Crippy-Boy yes as i said was over there yesterday asked a question and got called stupid for my troubles
<NickABusey> I plug in an external USB drive, and it shows up in my Dev Manager for like 10 seconds, then disappears from the list again. Any ideas why?
<avagant> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<nexsan> http://www.gnome-look.org
<blind> boxwhore > gnome-look for fluxbox
<avagant> How do I delete kubuntu without having any problems?
<CCmonster> hey
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok... do "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces" and change the "iface eth0 inet static" to "iface eth0 inet dhcp"...
<ellioTb> blind, this seems 100X faster
<CCmonster> whay kind of bluetooth support is there in Ubuntu?
<blind> ellioTb: it's wonderful :] 
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: save and exit gedit, then do "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<zircx> blah that was annoying..
<lgc> avagant: never try "kill -9 -1"!
<avagant> lgc: Why not? Hehe
<avagant> I seem to be good at ruining other things.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: and tell me whether you can see a DHCP request attempt and its result
<Crippy-Boy> avagant, did you just install it ontop of ubuntu?
<lgc> avagant: Wanna try?
<avagant> Yah Crippy-Boy I did.
<avagant> lgc: No, I'll pass.
<nexsan> cedega anyone?
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:ok
<avagant> lgc: I'll have to keep track of it.
<nexsan> before i hit the crack pipe and forget what i was doing...
<ellioTb> blind, how do you install these styles, only if its an easy explanation, otherwise i'll go try to look it up
<lgc> avagant: you better. But be advised that it'll kill all your processes, in case you need.
<blind> ellioTb: move it to ~/.fluxbox/styles
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:i still cant ping the router
<avagant> I just don't understand why I'm like super slow dude.
<ellioTb> blind, unzipped or in the gz
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: after you did the ifup-part, did it show a bunch of lines?
<avagant> It's faster then it was before, but.
<blind> ellioTb: unzipped, but still in individual folders
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:ifup?
<zircx> I'm looking for to possibly try something new, ubuntu looks like a good option, does the desktop enviroment come with the samba tools for setting up a linux machine that can share with window xp machines? or do those tools come with part of the server installation
<avagant> It's like I'm running an old apple or something.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<ryanakca> how do you set the interval between each image when using image magick? animate *.png  is what I'm using, and they go too fast
<Crippy-Boy> avagant, what are your machine specs?
<blind> ryanakca: have you read the man file? there's a switch, i think it's -d but im not sure.
<jrib> ryanakca: animate -help, says there is a -delay option
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: a lot lines just cam now
<avagant> I don't know haha.
<avagant> I have 2 10 gb hd's..
<nexsan> zircx: i have windows on another partition and it sees them fine
<nexsan> from the moment i installed
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: try pinging again
<nexsan> i can access the files, but i can't write to them...
<avagant> Crippy-Boy: I got this off Craigslist, I guess I deserve it.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:its still busy
<nexsan> i can also copy them onto the linux part.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok
<blind> nexsan: is the drive NTFS ?
<ellioTb> blind, once they are there, do i do a reconfigure?
<jomino> nexsan, do you have windows on ntfs?
<ryanakca> blind: jrib: yep, I was reading animate *.png ... never thought to search for the term 'delay'...
<blind> ellioTb: they should show up automatically.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: doing dhcpdiscover
<blind> right click, then down to styles.
<nexsan> jomino yes
<zircx> nexsan , you can access the files from windows to linux? but can't write to those files, or vice versa?
<nexsan> i have a 320 SATA drive
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: the network is unreachable now
<avagant> Ok like I said how hard is it to uninstall kubuntu-desktop without screwing everything up?
<nexsan> with 200 for windows
<nexsan> ntfs
<blind> nexsan, linux doesn't yet have full NTFS support.
<nexsan> split in two
<nexsan> well i'm running xp on ntfs on the same drive
<ellioTb> blind, they did thanx, fbdesk is the desktop thing?
<nexsan> and i switch between the two
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: :/  this wasn't a help. revert the changes (substitute the "dhcp" by "static" again) and do the "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0" again afterwards
<blind> nexsan, you didn't install linux on NTFS. a partition was made.
<nexsan> i know
<jomino> nexsan, thats normal...there is a patch afair but i don't know where to get it and if it works well
<nexsan> i didn't say i did
<blind> ellioTb: im not sure what fbdesk is.
<La_PaRCa> Hey, I f I want to connecto to a windows machine should I use RDP or RDPv5 from the terminal services client?
<REALFLEO> is the command a2ensite supporte on ubuntu
<overridden> good evening
<Alethes> REALFLEO:  yeah, that's an apache thing, not distro specific
<zircx> so what's the big difference from having a ubuntu desktop with any other distro for that matter?
<avagant> blind: Were you the one who said they'd never tried to uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<sureshot> no it is not a good eve.. but glad you are having one
<blind> avagant: no. but i also haven't :P
<avagant> I don't have wanna like 3 desktop environments.
<nexsan> ubuntu is the name of the distro, it runs Gnome desktop environment
<avagant> but i don't want it to ruin anything.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  basicially you fire up synaptic and start searching/uninstalling any kde related packages you see
<ellioTb> blind, then what do you use for a desktop, or do you just not have one
<nexsan> if you like KDE better, get Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> it 'shouldent' hurt anything
<overridden> whats the security difference between using your router as dns of using the dns from your isp directly ? whats the best thing to do ?
<avagant> Dr_willis: Are you serious that could take hours.
<REALFLEO> ok cuz  the cobash: a2ensite: command not found
<blind> ellioTb: i used to run fluxbox, but now im in gnome. (so i can run beryl <3)
<nexsan> i use the dns from my isp
<jrib> avagant: removing some important kde library like libqt3-mt should do the trick (or use deborphan)
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: now it says no such process
<Dr_willis> avagant, Yep. theres no 'quick and easy way ' to do it - UNLESS you installed it with aptitude.
<REALFLEO> can I manually put the file in sites-enabled ?
<sorush20> hi
<zircx> overridden . dns from the isp, only because they've got backup dns servers, or you can use your own with your isp as a back up dns server
<blind> hi
<avagant> I don't remember how I installed it.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: when does it say that?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  theres a web site  that lists the standard packages installed by kubuntu-desktop. but i dont rember the url..
<sureshot> blind beryl is very nice
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: SIOCDELRT: No such process
<avagant> I'm not sure if I used apt or aptitute.
<blind> sureshot: sure is :q
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: after ifdown and ifup
<sorush20> how do I recover a file that I accidentally deleted.. I did sudo rm /etc/modules
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok, but you did revert the change?
<jrib> Dr_willis, avagant: the website is psychocats or something similar, so googling for kubuntu psychocats should do it
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:yea
<blind> sorush20: why did you do that? :[
<Dr_willis> avagant,  try aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop personally  I never unisntall stuff.
<avagant> So if I deleted kubuntu-desktop completely would it ruin gnome and everything else?
<sureshot> blind got it working yesterday it was worth the trouble are you xgl or aixgl
<avagant> Well I think that's why my computer is running like it's from the stoneage.
<sorush20> blind: accident.. I wanted to delte something else..
<lgc> sorush20: not many options...
<blind> sureshot: xgl.
<avagant> Because I have gnome and kde.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  kubuntu-desktop is a meta-pacakge - it may not really remove much at all.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: I'm kinda lost right now
<Dr_willis> avagant,  if it reloves too much - you can always reinstall stuff.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad:lol
<zircx> I've become more accustomed to gnome over kde.. which is a nice relief, because i felt as though gnome got lost in their development at one point
<avagant> But it came with 150 files Dr_willis
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: I'll come over to your place and fix the prob myself ;)
<sureshot> blind same here aigxl is  not compatable to my ati card
<ellioTb> blind, does the transparency work for everyone in flux, it hates me
<Dr_willis> avagant,  and your point is? :)
<avagant> I like the Kommand line too in kde.
<blind> ellioTb: transparency isn't that big in flux.
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: thanks for the help anyway
<avagant> But I think it's killing my computer.
<blind> sureshot: yeah, i've got an old nvidia card.
<pushpop> hi all
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you're welcome. oh, one last thing:
<nexsan> i'm a gnome
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: yes?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  i dont see how having kde and gnome both installed would affect the computer
<pushpop> are there any 64-bit users in the house?
<sorush20> well is there anyway I could undelete the file? surely there must be.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: you didn't set up your router *after* you've booted your ubuntu box did you?
<sureshot> blind aigxl is supposed to be compatable to nividia card
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: no
<zircx> I'm just trying to figure out what the biggest advanatages would be going with ubuntu as a desktop
<blind> sureshot: ALL of them? I don't know, I just installed it two days ago. Didn't know anything about it :] 
<avagant> Well I don't have many GB on this HD
<rylasasin> hi guys i'm having a few problems
<zircx> i guess, the bleeding edge software and technology that it has would be an advantage ..
<rylasasin> I can't get sound to play from YTMND.com
<simpla> hi peoples
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: ok. I suggest you reboot your ubuntu box before continuing to fix your problem
<avagant> That didn't work at all.
<blind> rylasasin: that's because it's flash
<sureshot> blind let me find an url i will post it to you in a few ok
<dmglouis_> cosmodad: lol im doing it right now
<blind> sureshot, sure.
<CosmoDad> dmglouis_: :)
<theunruled> hihi people, I have a centrino CPU, would I need linux-386 or linux-686?
<simpla> is there anyone into development on ubuntu here?
<avagant> wait what?
<pushpop> i have two separate hard drives, one with ubuntu and the other with Windows XP, I just installed Ubuntu with GRUB but when I boot my system no boot menu is presented to me and it just boots windows
<sorush20> asdf
<rylasasin> I have the flash plugin I think
<avagant> "kubuntu-desktop not installed so not removed?"
<pushpop> can anyone help me
<sorush20> asdf
<nexsan> cause windows has the MBR
<avagant> I'm using kde right now.
<collier_> Excuse me, I just installed ACCT threw Synaptic Package Manager now how do I access it?
<lgc> sorush20: ghjk
<nexsan> grub was suppose to be installed on the first drive
<avagant> How is it not installed?
<zircx> what do people prefer as a standard installation, the server or desktop? and are their many differences from a package install perspective or is it the fact that the server just offers a working LAMP on install
<nexsan> what you can do is make the second drive first in the bios
<blind> avagant: did you install kde?
<pushpop> nexsan: thanks
<sorush20> so I have deleted the file /etc/modules how do i get it back
<pushpop> will try it
<nexsan> ;)
<collier_> Excuse me, I just installed ACCT threw Synaptic Package Manager now how do I access it, like what command do I type in terminal????
<nexsan> do the boot priority
<rylasasin> so what do I need to make YTMND work?
<Razor-> what was that mercury messenger what is its file name i cant find it in synaptic
<blind> rylasasin: you can install flash 9 with wine.
<simpla> zircx: desktop.   Server install is best if you want to setup a console box with server stuff, like web server, etc
<nexsan> ftp...
<pushpop> i dunno if the boot order meny allows you to specify the drives, i think it just loads whichever one you specify in the bios
<pushpop> hopefully that made sense
<sureshot> blind are you running dapper or edgy
<zircx> simpla, ok, that makes sense, i've already got an independent server running my services at the moment, so I'm really looking for a tidy desktop enviroment
<blind> sureshot: dapper
<nexsan> you should be able to adjust the boot priority individually, depending on the bios...
<zircx> also aixgl / xgl looks like nice eye candy
<nexsan> anyone know the package name for xlibs?
<nexsan> it's not under xlibs
<blind> zircx: oh it is.
<bm0nk> Would anyone be able to give me some 1-2-1 advice on setting up prism54usb? ( im using http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/
<blind> zircx: it's wonderful eye candy. want some screenshots? xD
<zircx> yeah dump a couple please blind
<simpla> zircx, install the ubuntu desktop!  Its what I am running now, and its great, with plans to setup a home server using the server install
<pushpop> I havent tried it in the BIOS, but in the boot menu when i hit F12 it doesnt seem to specify the individual drives
<Dr_willis> nexsan,  its obsolited..  its part of an older package. but no longre really need.
<pushpop> maybe im mistaken though
<pushpop> wow, this place is busy :-)
<nexsan> Dr_willis: cedega is asking for it....
<pushpop> im used to IRC channels with 100 people max
<Dr_willis> nexsan,  cedega wanted it.. i edited the cedega.deb and removed the dependency.. or the wiki/forums discuss other ways to get around the issue
<zircx> blind , does it restrict the ability to play games also?
<Dr_willis> nexsan,  cedega is stupid that way. :P ive seen other apps want it as well.
<zircx> UT etc etc..
<nexsan> cheeses
<nexsan> ok
<nexsan> now to get around this
<rylasasin> I have wine, now how do I get to flash 9?
<blind> zircx: not afaik
<nexsan> that's why i love linux
<nexsan> :o
<zircx> k
<keegan_> To get the dependecy errors off Cedega deb just use alien to turn it into a .tgz then back to a .deb
<CyberSlug> Is there anyone here able to help me with a beagle indexing problem: it seems to freeze on a task, utilising 100% CPU, and doing nothing.
<zircx> I knew i owned an xbox for a reason..
<nexsan> keegan: you got me
<zircx> blind , where are those screenies..
<avagant> It's kde.
<rylasasin> where do I get flash 9 from here?
<avagant> blind: It's more definitley kde that's making my computer slow.
<zircx> flash 9, as in the plugin?
<avagant> But I cant uninstall it!
<rylasasin> yes
<DrSpin> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rylasasin> for firefox
<bm0nk> Im trying to setup the prism54usb from http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/ - but I'm pretty new to linux so im not 100% sure on what im doing...would anyone be able to help?
<blind> zircx: I'll pm em to you
<keegan_> Linux doesn't have flash 9
<blind> avagant: are you IN kde?
<blind> keegan_: you can install it with wine. >_>
<rylasasin> yeah but you said you could install it through wine
<Dr_willis> avagant,  id like to see your proof that kde is definitley the issue
<adam410> Hi, I'm running an ubuntu LAMP server, and I'd like to modify the DHCP settings so that my router (apple airport via eth0) doesn't assign a random internal IP, suck that it is static and ports are always forwarded to it. how do u modify the DHCP settings from $
<keegan_> Can you use linux Firefox with flash 9 on wine?
<zircx> damn, I'm still on flash 7.0r25
<blind> keegan_: yes
<avagant> blind: I'm not in kde anymore.
<keegan_> You know where I could find a tutorial on that?
<avagant> blind: I ctrl alt backspaced
<sureshot> blind try this one for started i did not save the one i wanted to send you sorry.. i also wene to the cannels xgl and aixgl and askquestion
<nexsan> adam: enter the ip of your router in a web browser window
<sureshot> blind http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/howto-compiz-aiglx-on-dapper/
<thermionic> anyone here got a working mirrors.list for apt-mirror ?
<blind> avagant: then kde isn't slowing you down
<nexsan> you should be able to access the router, don't know not a mac guy, but that's how other routers work
<avagant> But I was when it was slowing me down.
<avagant> Gnome seems to be running fine.
<blind> avagant: then don't run kde
<avagant> Well duh!
<avagant> xD
<keegan_> avagant if Gnome and KDE are slow why not us XFCE or Fluxbox.
<adam410> nexasn: it uses a mac application for admin, and it doesn't support changing the internal IP from the router, it has to been done via DHCP, i had to go thru this on my mac.
<thermionic> adam you need to config the DHCP service on the router, not the client
<avagant> keegan_: I can't get kde to uninstall!
<collier_> Excuse me, I just INSTALLED ACCT threw Synaptic, Now how do I access it, Like whats the commad in terminal?
<keegan_> avagant: Did you install it through the Repos?
<avagant> I just wish I could install Konsule instead of termial.
<adam410> thermionic: this apple router doesnt allow that, it needs to be done from the client
<blind> avagant: you can.
<JohnNash27892> hello .. i need some help with ubuntu on ibook g4
<avagant> I like the black look of the kde terminal.
<CyberSlug> keegan_, http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ - That's the url to keep up to date about Flash 9 for linux
<Dr_willis> avagant,  you mean konsole ?
<JohnNash27892> i cant get the wired network to work
<keegan_> CyberSlug: Thanks dude
<collier_> Excuse me, I just INSTALLED ACCT threw Synaptic, Now how do I access it, Like whats the commad in terminal?
<avagant> konsole doesn't show up in gnome?
<JohnNash27892> can anybody help ?
<avagant> keegan_: I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop I believe.
<avagant> I can't remember what I did.
<thermionic> I think you actually need to run an apple program on the client to configure the routre
<CyberSlug> keegan_, No problem **^^**
<blind> avagant, just run it. ALT+F2 konsole
<w30>  avagant with gnome-terminal you can change colors with editing profiles for terminal
<sorush20> I accidentally deleted my modules file in /etc/ what will happen if I restart the computer?
<avagant> yay konsole! ^_^
<blind> avagant: :] 
<avagant> but anyways, I don't know how to get rid of kde.
<collier_> Excuse me, I just INSTALLED ACCT threw Synaptic, Now how do I access it, Like whats the commad in terminal?
<CosmoDad> sorush20: those modules might not get loaded during boot-up
<avagant> But everything seems to be running smooth on gnome.
<blind> avagant: is it necessary? lol
<nexsa1> that's what i get for trying to edit the DHCP while i'm online
<nexsa1> :(
<holycow> you need to remove the main kde library ... i forget what it is.  ask #kde3
<sorush20> CosmoDad: how can i fix this ?
<holycow> remove the library and it will remove pretty much all of kde, outside of non de apps
<JohnNash27892> anybody help me on enabling network on ibook g4 with ubuntu ?
<CosmoDad> sorush20: use your backups. you have backups, right?
<avagant> holycow: But if I do that, won't all the programs go bye bye?
<holycow> sorush20, it probably wont boot
<collier_> Hello, I just INSTALLED ACCT threw Synaptic, Now how do I access it, Like whats the commad in terminal?
<holycow> avagant, only the programs as part of kde desktop and those that rely on the libraries
<holycow> you can reinstall those later
<sorush20> CosmoDad: no I don#t fuxk have back ups
<holycow> i'm assuming you have gnome or some other de already installed and working however
<jrib> collier_: type 'dpkg -L | grep bin'  that should help
<simpla> collier_,  check out http://www.gnu.org/software/acct/manual/html_mono/accounting.html  according to it one of the commands is  'ac' without the quotes
<avagant> I do.
<jrib> collier_: type 'dpkg -L PACKAGE| grep bin'  that should help
<CosmoDad> sorush20: I think your machine will boot anyways, some parts may not work, however
<avagant> I'm running gnome and it's working like nothings wrong.
<avagant> But in KDE all my stuff is very sluggish.
<CosmoDad> sorush20: did you ever make changes to that file yourself?
<holycow> sorush20, backup your /home dir, then reinstall
<AngelShine> Hi?
<blind> avagant: what are the computer specs?
<avagant> blind: I really have no idea.
<ruzgar> how can i post a new topic in ubuntuforums ?
<CosmoDad> holycow: why you think his machine won't work anymore?
<ruzgar> i am a member
<theunruled> hii, i have a question ^^
<ruzgar> of ubuntuforums
<blind> ask it
<sorush20> CosmoDad: no I didn#t
<avagant> blind: I bought it off craigslist.
<theunruled> blind: what kernel does centrino need?
<zircx_> argh annoying, nice shots btw..
<theunruled> 386 or 686
<sorush20> holycow: I just have done a new reinstall
<nexsa1> 386
<avagant> blind: That's kind of why I have Ubuntu in the first place.
<CosmoDad> sorush20: then boot from a ubuntu live cd, copy the /etc/modules file and restore it within your HD-booted Ubuntu
<theunruled> nexal: oh okay =]  thanks
<nexsa1> everything that is not 64 bit needs 386
<holycow> CosmoDad, i'm suggesting a backup plan, and optional recovery that will work, i have no idea what will happen if he reboots.  however, he should backup /home BEFORE he even thinks about rebooting :)
<sorush20> CosmoDad: is the live cd the same as the insall alternative cd now?
<holycow> i hope that outlines it
<nexsa1> nexsal! my name is wrong lol
<nexsa1> there
<nexsa1> nope
<theunruled> nexsa1: sorry ^^;
<CosmoDad> sorush20: not sure
<nexsa1> lol
<theunruled> i'm not used to tab yet
<nexsa1> no worries my tupo
<rylasasin> now how do I use flash 9 in linux firefox?
<sorush20> is there a program that you can install that will prevent things ike this from happening.?
<nexsa1> ok i need to smoke more crack today
<simpla> blind, is that shots of the Xgl stuff?  Could I get the link too so I can have a look?
<CosmoDad> holycow: /etc/modules just contains modules that should be loaded *explicitly*, that's all
<AngelShine> Hi, I wanted to ask: where can I get the default /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (I think I messed it up)
<zircx> i see that suse, uses xen, does ubuntu allow for something similar?
<ryanakca> another imagemagick question: I've got animate running smoothly, but a) '-loop 0' is an invalid option (even though it is documented at http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#loop ), and b) how do you export the animation... I can't seem to find a -export option...
<blind> simpla, I'll PM you.
<adam410> any ideas on how to modify DHCP setting from $?
<avagant> Nobody is answering my questions in the other room. Haha
<DrSpin> anyone wiling to assist with XFCE/wpa-psk ??
<CosmoDad> sorush20: generally, you should be more careful when being root
<holycow> CosmoDad, *nod* i was thinking that might prevent it from loading if he had some weird hardware ... you are probably correct
<Centaur5> I understand that the 2.6 kernel dropped hardware support for old parts.  How old would a computer have to be to not work with Ubuntu?
<nexsa1> f
<CosmoDad> sorush20: how did you delete it?
<blind> f indeed
<holycow> Centaur5, commedore 64 i'm thinking?
<avagant> Growl!
<holycow> *cough*
<AngelShine> Helloo!! Is there anybody non-busy for a video conf Q ?
<holycow> oh i slay me
<holycow> >_>
<nexsa1> what the hell /nick doesn't work...
<Centaur5> holycow: So a 233 or 450 mhz should work?
<Dr_willis> Centaur5,  perhaps one with isa slots.. of course it depends on the specific parts.
<nexsa1> any good irc clients for linux, other than gaim?
<zircx> Centaur5 , absolutely
<blind> nexsa1, xchat, irssi
<holycow> usre, but you will need to use a very lightweight desktop environment on those
<Dr_willis> Centaur5,  ubuntu runs on a Pent I  100 machine of mine
<holycow> like xfce
<nexsa1> blind: which one do you use?
<sorush20> CosmoDad: tell it to my pinkie, just sudo rm /etc/modules
<CosmoDad> sorush20: to prevent accidental deletion via shell, you can force certain commands like mv and rm to prompt back to you before doing dangerous things
<nexsa1> linux runs on anything man
<blind> nexsa1: irssi. but it's console based.
<Centaur5> Okay, thanks.  I was just curious whether or not to bother installing Ubuntu on machines that old.
<nexsa1> unlike windoze
<AngelShine> Hi? (Again)
<CosmoDad> sorush20: you're nuts to do something like that :)
<Centaur5> Dr_willis: Wow, does it still perform decent?
<thermionic> adam, you 'enable'; dhcp or you run a static IP, you don't have special dcp settings that the server sees, unless apple really broke dhcp
<holycow> Centaur5, for file servers, webservers, firewalls sure
<nexsa1> ok
<holycow> i use lots of those kinds of machines for that
<blind> Hi, AngelShine.
<AngelShine> Hi! =)
<rylasasin> guys, I downloaded an installed flash 9 (windows) using wine
<holycow> infact those used to be very good desktops
<AngelShine> Thank you !!
<blind> AngelShine: what do you need
<rylasasin> now how do I make it work?
<Centaur5> holycow: I'm talking about a replacement for 98
<zircx> yes i use to run slack 7.0 on a 233mhz and it run pretty good
<Dr_willis> Centaur5,  i never said that. :P it did the console very well.. and  i installed some very very light window managers.. it did ok.
<zircx> 256mb of ram..
<holycow> you can install xfce desktop if you want, it will be pretty speedy and nice, you just haveto install the maximum amount of ram into those
<zircx> if that..
<thermionic> nobody here knows about the binutils issue with apt-mirror or debmirrotr then I guess
<Dr_willis> Centaur5,  the Install took a few hrs. :(  1x cdrom
<ryanakca> another imagemagick question: I've got animate running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but a) '-loop 0' is an invalid option (even though it is documented at http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#loop ), and b) how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<AngelShine> I think I messed up my /etc/X11/org.conf and wnated to know how coudl I get it backl to the default one
<CosmoDad> sorush20: what's pinkie? your dog? ;)
<sorush20> CosmoDad: no me my pinkei small finger that likes to reach for the enter button..
<Centaur5> Dr_willis: Ouch, sounds rather painful.  :)
<holycow> which i'm guessing should be around 300 mb or so? that should be more than enough to even run open office once in a while from xfce
<njal> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<blind> AngelShine: did you make a backup? :] 
<AngelShine> I don't remember =(
<holycow> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<AngelShine> the thing is
<rylasasin> guys how do you make flash 9 work in linux firefox?
<AngelShine> I messed with the conf a few days ago, and now I messed with it again
<CosmoDad> sorush20: there're only two solutions: (1) ask someone else to be root for you or (2) DO BACKUPS
<AngelShine> this time the X did not start
<Centaur5> holycow: Okay, perhaps I'll give it a shot then with a different window manager.
<CosmoDad> sorush20: those solutions written in capital letters are to be preferred :)
<blind> AngelShine: you can run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to redo the whole thing
<CaptainMorgan> has X-Chat's bottom tab feature been removed?
<AngelShine> i got it back from a backup
<bdragonmsl> anyone know of any good guides for getting xgl up and running?
<blind> CaptainMorgan: not afaik
<holycow> Centaur5, you don't loose much, its a good learning experience
<dez> Yo
<zircx> AngelShine , you should be able to run xorgconfig in a console and it should start you at the xorg configuration which will make a xorg.conf if it's been deleted
<blind> bdragonmsl: try #ubuntu-xgl
<nexsa1> Dr_Willis: how can i bypass xlibs again?
<Dr_willis> bdragonmsl,  i found it best to not mess with xgl
<bdragonmsl> thanks
<CaptainMorgan> blind, it's set to bottom, yet it is not appearing at the bottom - rather to the left in a tree
<Dr_willis> nexsa1,  i edited the .deb file following a forum/wiki link i found.
<rylasasin> How do I use flash 9 on linux firefox?
<Centaur5> holycow: Do you think customizing and stripping down the kernel will make a significant difference to be worth it?
<AngelShine> @blind: so I should first delete it or just run that=
<blind> CaptainMorgan: that's a separate option. set it to tabs and not tree.
<Dr_willis> nexsa1,  or you can track down an old xlibs deb and install it
<holycow> Centaur5, not at all
<blind> AngelShine: just run that
<dez> anyone know about s3 unichrome via?
<AngelShine> great!
<AngelShine> thank you!
<holycow> Centaur5, there is no such thing as customizing a kernel on debian and its relatives
<CaptainMorgan> blind, can you be specific? Im looking but I don' tsee it
<holycow> those kernels are mostly modularized, the kernel loads only what it needs to
<CaptainMorgan> blind, omg nevermind
<holycow> that is to say the kernel configures it self
<blind> CaptainMorgan: I'm not really sure. It's been a while since I've used X-Chat
<CaptainMorgan> it's in view
<blind> CaptainMorgan: lol :] 
<CaptainMorgan> not in preferences like I thought
<holycow> you would really only need to configure a kernel under some specific workloads, like embedded applications
<Centaur5> holycow: Really?  Well I guess I'll never waste my time doing that.  :)
<holycow> indeed
<holycow> do it only if you want to learn
<holycow> if you wanna do something cool
<CaptainMorgan> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holycow> install ubuntu full on any machine
<holycow> then take the hd to any other machine and turn the power on
<Centaur5> holycow: I guess it would save some disk space but that's all?
<holycow> all you haveto make sure is that the hard drive is on the same part of the ide chain and channel
<ryanakca> another imagemagick question: I've got animate running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but a) '-loop 0' is an invalid option (even though it is documented at http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#loop ), and b) how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<holycow> Centaur5, few megs? why bother? you should have a 10 gig hd around a 233 might be able to see that
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked.
<Centaur5> holycow: So you're saying that if you do a computer upgrade you won't have to do a repair install like with windows xp?
<holycow> indeed, no point
<holycow> apt just downlaods lattest packages
<holycow> you only reboot if the kernel is updated
<Centaur5> holycow: I mean, it rarely happens but sometimes a new mb will make xp need to be repaired.
<sorush20> doing backups the very dynamic and prefared way is to hard..
<holycow> Centaur5, not on linux or at least debian.  as everything is modular youthe kernel either has the drivers or they don't exist
<Centaur5> holycow: The worst is when it won't let you login one freaking time afterwards cause it wants to be activated.
<holycow> basicaly 98% of all hardware just works, plug and trully play
<zircx> Centaur5 , kernel configurations are normally hardware specific, it just saves having a bloated kernel, which is relative to the boot process, it's not a major, you can actually configure and tweak your hardware once booted
<holycow> Centaur5, kiss ms goodbye forever :) welcome to ubuntu.
<holycow> as with any change there are things to learn and bumps to hit but you'll be fine
<blind> zircx: did you get those screenshots?
<zircx> blind , yes thankyou
<rylasasin> HOW DO YOU USE FLASH 9 ON FIREFOX FOR LINUX?
<Centaur5> holycow: Well I already have but I'm still learning.  I didn't know much about putting it on older machines as I have a core duo laptop that works great with it.
<holycow> rylasasin, you don't the plugin doesn't exist yet
<blind> rylasasin: install it with wine.
<holycow> adobe is writing one
<zircx> I said thanks earlier, but I must have pinged out prior to the message hitting the screen lol
<blind> holycow: you can install it with wine >_>
<holycow> rylasasin, welcome to the totally crappy world of proprietary software
* thermionic doesn't think that anyone here uses debmirror or apt-mirror
<simpla> Centaur5, what laptop did you are you using it on?
<holycow> where you are at the mercy of  the software vendor
<Centaur5> simpla: Sony VGN-SZ140P
<holycow> what blind said yeah, that can maybe work but i refuse to run icky windows software on my boxen
<holycow> >_>
<rylasasin> I did install it with whine
<ryan_> how do i install/enable 3d acceleration
<rylasasin> but how do I use it (I want to veiw ytmnd in linux)
<holycow> rylasasin, you need to install windows firefox on winve first
<blind> mine worked right away
* blind shrugs
<holycow> then install the windows version of the plugin
<blind> holycow: no you don't
<holycow> what?
<blind> I have flash9 in my linux ff
<Bird[OnLinux] > What command do I use to intall a program that I just downloaded?
<holycow> since when does wine integrate into regular apps?
<simpla> oh ok.  I ordered an Acer 5614, but couldn't find much info on it regarding if ubuntu picked all the hardware up.  I did find one forum post with some guy using it and said it ran fine.  Bout all he said.  So hoping it works fine on it.  Just waiting for it to be delivered :)
<Centaur5> Thanks holycow for all the info
<rylasasin> oh ok
<holycow> Centaur5, no worries
<blind> holycow: oh, maybe i used cxoffice
<holycow> blind, of course you did
<holycow> :)
<zircx> I do run crossover which allows me to use the MS Office suite, that is somewhat of an advantage, especially when it comes to format and keeping the format between those documents, something that Open Office doesn't do
<holycow> zircx, depends on your workload
<holycow> in general if you are storing your documents in an editable format in ms office
<holycow> thats just bad bad bad in so many ways its hard to describe
<Centaur5> simpla: I would imagine that it will all work fine unless Acer put a broadcom wireless card in there.  Since it is a core duo they probably used the centrino 3945 wireless.
<dewdude> is there anything special you have to do to get the menu on the server ISO that lets you choose LAMP install...because i know it's supposed to let you choose several options...but whenever i stick my CD in, after boot: pops up and hit enter..it goes right into standard install
<holycow> if you haven't managed to convert to openoffice then okay, but its strongly urged to convert all docs to open office when you can ... that is a trully open and documented standard
<holycow> and all formatting will be kept ... open office docs don't renumber them selves for example >_>
<holycow> hehe
<simpla> Centaur5, its spose to be in intel pro wireless
<TheMoebius> I just installed edgy on my system and I have two video cards - both nvidia, but it only put one of them in xorg.conf. How can I get the PCI address of the other?
<Centaur5> simpla: Is it the travel mate?
<Bird[OnLinux] > What command do I use to install a file I just downloaded?
<simpla> Centaur5, yep
<blind> TheMoebius: lspci
<holycow> TheMoebius, want my xorg.conf to check?
<Dr_willis> TheMafia,  lspci has that option
<CaptainMorgan> think I found a bug... I was trying different themes and I selected Resilience, now I can't open them selector anymore
<CaptainMorgan> help?
<avagant> Ok...whew I think I got everything.
<TheMoebius> holycow: yeah, do you have multiple vid cards?
<Centaur5> simpla: Err, I hate when Acer doesn't have the exact model # on their site.
<CaptainMorgan> it opens for a split second then lcloses
<holycow> oh shit ... TheMoebius i didn't read properly
<holycow> \i have one dual
<blind> holycow :O
<simpla> Centaur5, lol yeah, i noticed that their site don't quite work with firefox either..  I think on their site its under a 5610
<holycow> *eep* indeed, right i donno, sorry mate, that indeed is a tricky one
<zircx> holycow; in the corporate world and enviroment, the majority of companies are using MS Applications, this is where linux use to faulter, because they didn't have anything that could compare, sure Openoffice is getting better, and I do use it all the time, but still, when you've got to take important documents which are in MS Office format it does become an issue
<gnomefreak> holycow: again please watch your language
<holycow> actually zircx your half right
<zircx> it wouldn't be an issue if the majority of people out there were using Open office to start out with..
<Centaur5> simpla: All I use is firefox and I go to their site every week.
<holycow> we are converting 600 users to open office
<blind> TheMoebius: use lspci
<holycow> its as easy as pie if you have th eproper research and planning in place
<dewdude> zircx, that'd make life easier, sadly MS OFfice was there first.
<dewdude> and lots of organizations and people are leary when they hear the word "open"
<simpla> Centaur5, oh ok.  I was having troubles with their site using firefox.  Its all I use aswell.  Must be just me
<holycow> the side effect is that it streamlines and organizes your communication strategies and workflows
<holycow> its surprisingly easy for us to tell all vendors and customers how to send us data and in what format
<zircx> dewdude , yes that's unfortunately the reality at the moment..
<CaptainMorgan> logging off, brb
<Centaur5> simpla: What does it do or does it just not show certain things?
<holycow> .doc IS NOT accepted here ... or wont be after we are done.
<gnomefreak> holycow: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that and keep this channel for support
<Bird[OnLinux] > How do I change my default movie player from totem media player to something else?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Bird[OnLinux]  about defaultapp
<holycow> gnomefreak, if you are going to warn me, try spreading the love fairly and warn everyone
* dewdude puts his foot through the celery box on the floor
<holycow> danke
<holycow> so who else needs ubuntu help?
<ryan_> how do i install/enable 3d acceleration
<holycow> ryan_, depends on what vid card you have?
<holycow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zircx> yes, i concur, spread the love evenly
<holycow> !nvidia
<keegan_> How long does it take you guys normally to encode video?
<dewdude> yeah...why won't the menu pop up on the server install CD so i can install a LAMP server...it just jumps right to install after pressing enter at the boot: prompt
<Bird[OnLinux] > jrib nothing happened what you typed that in.
<collier_> Excuse me, I install CALC threw Synaptic Now how do I open it???????/
<holycow> keegan_, dependson the size of the file mostly
<ellioTb> man, 531megs to install KDE if i am already running ubuntu w/gnome?
<blind> keegan_: depends on the size and your processor speed
<simpla> Centaur5, i went to their build your own page, but the button on it doesnt work
<holycow> and the kidn of hardware you have to throw at it
<Bird[OnLinux] > jrib nothing happened when you typed that in.
<gnomefreak> collier_: OO.o calc?
<jrib> !defaultapp > Bird[OnLinux] 
<collier_> An Advanced calculator and mathematical tool
<jrib> Bird[OnLinux] : did you get a private message now?
<AngelShine> @blind: I just run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' like you said, it asked me a lot of questions which I am not sure of the answer... but the final outcome is very similar to my old conf file, I'll try reloading the X now... wish me luck :-)
<keegan_> I'm in a P3 866 and its about 700MBs :(
<collier_> Its under synaptic
<collier_> how do  I open it?
<avagant> Ok guys as soon as this is done, I'm totally getting fluxbox
<isae> What licenses do I agree to when I install an Ubuntu distro?
<holycow> ellioTb, indeed, kde is not just a few small files.  it is a suite of software strung together to define the entire desktop experience
<holycow> its really quite decent
<blind> AngelShine: good luck :D
<jrib> collier_: try what I suggested before with that other program
<avagant> If fluxbox is real light weight that's all that matters.
<gnomefreak> collier_: it should be in your acssories menu
<collier_> What did u suggest?
<Bird[OnLinux] > jrib I still didnt get one.
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<jrib> !defaultapp
<ryanakca> jrib: another imagemagick question: I've got animate running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but a) '-loop 0' is an invalid option (even though it is documented at http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#loop ), and b) how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<blind> fluxbox is super lightweight
<Centaur5> simpla: Oh, I've never tried to customize one on their site.
<keegan_> avagant: I would rather have XFCE fluxbox is too minilistic for me
<zircx> keegan_ , depending on the video if you're talking about taking footage from a digital camera and then encrypting it into a avi format as well as editing and cutting, I would say 1-2 hours to get 45minutes worth of video footage
<jrib> Bird[OnLinux] : see above from ubotu ^
<isae> What licenses do I agree to when I install an Ubuntu distro?
<collier_> gnomefreak: its not under accessiores
<Bird[OnLinux] > jrib ok thank you anyway.
<simpla> Centaur5, yeah ah I tried it hoping I could build my own laptop lol
<gnomefreak> isae: GPL
<avagant> keegan_: That's how I like it.
<TheMoebius> ok my other vid card has the entry 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT]  (rev al1) when i do lspci so does that mean the line in my xorg.conf will be BusID "PCI:01:00.0"? The other PCI card has BusID "PCI:0:14:0"...
<blind> isae: you should have read :D
<jrib> Bird[OnLinux] : ?? ubotu told you above
<ryanakca> isae: GNU Public License, but that's the same for all linux distros
<isae> gnomefreak: Only?
<gnomefreak> no
<isae> I know
<Bird[OnLinux] > jrib I just got message.
<avagant> keegan_: As long as it doesn't take up a billion hd.
<ellioTb> holy, wow, that is so big, trying to remember if i liked kde when i had kbuntu installed for 20 mins
<jrib> Bird[OnLinux] : oh ok
<keegan_> I am taking an .avi video and converting it an SVCD format
<ellioTb> err holycow
<CaptainMorgan> folks.. I changed my theme to Resilience which is a horrible and now I can't change it back..
<avagant> I have to reinstall konsole and amarok though. Boo.
<jrib> collier_: type 'dpkg -L PACKAGE| grep bin'  that should help
<CaptainMorgan> how do I revert? Im in KDE now cuz of this.. GNOME doesn't start because of the applied thmee
<blind> keegan_: how big is the avi? whats your processor speed?
<holycow> isae, no licence.  all the software is independently licenced under various open source licences, mostly gpl
<Centaur5> simpla: Well I'm looking at the specs and I think the intel video chipset might take a little work to get working at it's full potential but it is possible.
<jrib> collier_: that command will tell you what files got installed to bin folders (likely commands you can run)
<keegan_> P3 866 and about 700MBs
<isae> holycow: Mostly?
<blind> keegan_: it's gonna take a while.
<isae> Are the rest gpl-like?
<jrib> ryanakca: I don't know, haven't used it that extensively
<holycow> isae, free software llicences basically means you need to agree to nothing except the author gives you true consumer rights, and you agree to let the author keep his copyright to the work
<ryanakca> jrib: kk
<keegan_> I started at 12 and nows its 5:31 its at 29%
<gnomefreak> isae: they are free licenses might not just be GPL
<isae> holycow: I know
<simpla> Centaur5, oh, i got the model that has a Nvidia 7300 256Mb card.  So shouldn't have any problems there, as using Nvidia 4600 on my desktop with ubuntu and its working fine.
<holycow> isae, mostly.  gpl, lgpl, bsd, tons of other ones
<isae> holycow: I know
<collier_> jrib: no it didnt.
<holycow> then why ask?
<CaptainMorgan> can I access Gnome's themes from within KDE and manually switch it back?
<gnomefreak> !license
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about license - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, no
<ellioTb> can't decide whether to install KDE or not
<gnomefreak> ack
<simpla> Centaur5, I was mainly wondering about the wireless, bluetooth, and the inbuilt camera.
<jrib> collier_: what was the output?
<blind> keegan_: yeah. i've got a 3ghz and it would take ME a while to convert a 700mb video
<w30> isae, it depends on what you do with it, distribution comes under GPL and some repos contain propritary software that has click throughs on install,like Nvidia drivers
<collier_> jrib: Its to long to paste
<ellioTb> if i decide to keep kde, can i uninstall gnome from ubuntu?
<ellioTb> i have a small HD
<holycow> ellioTb, sure
<jrib> collier_: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<CaptainMorgan> holycow: what do I do? Gnome seems to freeze when logging in... appears the theme is corrupted or corrupted Gnome
<keegan_> I was reading the Flash 9 Blog, anyone got information on when the beta is coming out?
<avagant> ellioTb: kde is fun huh?
<holycow> ellioTb, you will need to pick a core gnome library, uninstall that and it will pull out all the other gnome apps with it
<AngelShine> @blind: had to bring back my backup again... this time I read the error message, something about my X and my NVidia driver not having the same version ((????))) (I am trying to install the video driver, have a NVidia GeForce 2)
<gnomefreak> isae: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<avagant> ellioTb: I just don't think i have the hd for it.
<zircx> keegan_ , what are type of file are you encoding from and too? vob to avi?
<avagant> for more than one.
<avagant> brb
<w30> isae, you don't need a license to just use it for non comercial use
<blind> !nvidia > AngelShine
<der0b> captainmorgan: when I had that prob, I just removed (moved to a safe place) the .gtk* files in my home dir
<ellioTb> avagant, yeah, just wondering if its gonna be too slow on this comp
<Centaur5> simpla: pro wireless 3945 works great, bluetooth should be quite standard and work fine, cameras I hear can be a little tricky depending on who made it.
<collier_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25610/
<zircx> keegan_ , and what software are you using to encode?
<avagant> it made me lag big time.
<blind> AngelShine: read what ubotu sent you
<keegan_> zircx: .avi to SVCD mpeg and I am using Avidemux
<holycow> CaptainMorgan, delete the theme from  your system.  you need to google where gnome themes are stored, then do ctrl/alt/f1, log in to cli, delete theme, then restart gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<isae> w30, gnomefreak Thaks a lot dudes.
<holycow> that should do it
<zircx> ah okies..
<Centaur5> simpla: I didn't get the camera on mine but somebody that did still hasn't gotten it to work.
<jrib> collier_: dpkg -L PACKAGE_NAME | grep bin
<AngelShine> sure will do, I'm not sure if it's not one of the pages I was reading about it when the whole 'my X is not starting' began =(
<zircx> keegan_ , does it encode vob to avi?
<holycow> w30, non commercial? you don't need a licence to use it for commercial stuff either
<zircx> I haven't tried Avidemux
<ellioTb> whats the name of the instant messenger APP in kde?
<keegan_> I don't know...
<holycow> most of the free software licences have no restrictions whatsoever on whether or not its commercial or non commercial use
<blind> ellioTb: kopete
<jrib> ellioTb: kopete?
<collier_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25611/
<zircx> I'll have to have a look into it
<ellioTb> there we go, anyone know if it runs in gnome
<holycow> kaim?
<holycow> hehehe j/k :)
<blind> jrib: you owe me a soda
<simpla> Centaur5, ah ok.  Its an Acer OrbiCam 1.3 ..  I am assuming it will all work as the guy on a forum said he had no problems, didn't mention any problems with the camera, so assuming it will be ok.  I guess I will find out in the next day or 2 when it arrives and I install ubuntu on it :)
<TheMoebius> can anyone help me find out what the BusID is for my AGP vid card?
<jrib> collier_: replace PACKAGE_NAME with the actual package name :P
<keegan_> Is VOB a DVD format?
<collier_> o
<collier_> lol
<zircx> keegan, yes
<keegan_> Then yes I believe it does
<segfault> ellioTb, yes kde apps will run in gnome and gnome apps will run in kde
<Dr_willis> ellioTb,  and I do so all the time. :P
<isae> Do I accept some terms of licenses if I use an instant messenger that uses MSN protocols?
<CaptainMorgan> der0b: you moved them all?
<holycow> also, all those apps will also run on other de's as long as you have the proper libraries in place :)
<Centaur5> simpla: Yeah, when I first installed Dapper I had to do a lot of crazy things to get it to work but now it's all supported in the kernel so it should be smooth.  Good luck to ya.
<LilRayRay> could someone help me with compiling a driver?
<zircx> I thought i'd do a test, I plugged my video camera into a windows boxen that I have here, and recorded the contents of the camera, put it into avi format and it come out like shit..
<blind> keegan_: what's the name of that program again?
<collier_> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25612/ <-- I did that nothing happened
<zircx> then I used kino, and did exactly the same thing and it come out perfect..
<keegan_> Avidemux
<CaptainMorgan> I have three: .gtk_qt_engine_rc    .gtkrc-1.2=gnome2   and .gtkrc-2.0
<AngelShine> @blind: the page says something about 3 conditions having to be met, and I'm not sure I my card meets all of those (specifically this one: 'You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6".')
<blind> collier_: you're got a / on the tail of that
<Centaur5> simpla: I installed it 3 months before it officially came out as well, just so you understand it wasn't finished.  :)
<holycow> zircx, you probably didn't check the compression stuff on win :) but oh well hehe
<gnomefreak> isae: yes everything you use has a license in some way shape or form IM clients maybe the servers license
<mike8901> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtXml_debug does anyone know how to fix that error?
<jrib> collier_: ah, I just read the description "Description: An advanced calculator and mathematical tool for Emacs."  Do you use emacs?  What are you looking for exactly?
<der0b> captainmorgan: there was only 2 .gtk_qt_engine_rc & .gtkrc-2.0
<mike8901> am I missing some packages?
<CaptainMorgan> der0b: bare with me, that worked??
<LilRayRay> when i try to compile the driver it doesnt recognize the "make" command
<der0b> worked for me yes, captainmorgan
* Abst is away: food
<simpla> Centaur5, yeah thanks.  Just wish it would hurry up and arrive lol.. I tried Edgy on my old laptop (Screen busted, and it worked fine, but is an old laptop without half the stuff in the new one.  But I really could notice the speed increase between dapper and edgy
<collier_> jrib: Oh I dont think I have emacs
<mike8901> is lQtXML from a development library that I'm missing?
<w30> holycow, I was thinking along the lines of putting Ubuntu stuff in something you sold, if so you need to offer a GPL License. I can't offer any lawyer type advice.
<jrib> collier_: good. :)
<simpla> Centaur5, yeah, the beta version, always fun to tinker
<ellioTb> xfce seems exactly like gnome to me, now i can't remember what KDE was like, lol
<holycow> w30, you can sell gpl stuff
<jrib> collier_: do you just want a regular calculator?
<holycow> its done all the time
<zircx> holycow, well I was only working with the default moviemaker, the options are somewhat limited, and I even went with an option that overrode the default option, going with quality output it was still crap..
<LilRayRay> anyone here that can help me?
<jrib> !helpme
<Centaur5> I'm probably going to put the edgy beta on in a few days when they freeze the kernel.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<holycow> gpl simply demands you do certain things with respect to the gpld components when you do that, its in the licence it self *nod*
<collier_> jrib: no
<holycow> zircx, *nod*
<jrib> blind: yes, I do owe you a soda
<der0b> captainmorgan: I believe it has something to do with attemting to apply QT settings to Gnome apps.
<w30> holycow, right. You just can't use it and sell it under your own license
<jrib> collier_: what are you looking for?
<LilRayRay> nayone here willing to help me compile a driver
<simpla> Centaur5, would you know much about development with ubuntu?  Im only new to it, but was wondering about the source packages you download.  Was wondering if you download a source package, tinker with the code, and then build/compile it, does that make a binary in a new deb package?
<mike8901> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtXml_debug does anyone know how to fix that error?
<blind> jrib: that was way late :P
<AngelShine> @blind: the page says something about 3 conditions having to be met, and I'm not sure I my card meets all of those (specifically this one: 'You know your card model begins with "4", "FX", or "6".') --- what I remember from my card: NVidia GeForce 2 MX, 32 or 16 MB
<isae> Of course one can sell GPL-licensed stuff. That's what it is about.
<zircx> ok, i think it's time to move my stuff over to my server, and download ubuntu and give it the test run
<collier_> jrib: an algebra calculator
<blind> AngelShine: hm. im not sure, then.
<segfault> LilRayRay, ask ur question and maybe someone will help u
<jrib> blind: yep, long queue up there
<simpla> Centaur5, yeah I have been wanting to put the edgy one on, but being putting it off till I get my new laptop.
<zircx> slackware's fine, but I want a desktop I don't have to work hard on..
<mike8901> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtXml_debug <-------------------------- what does this error mean?
<keegan_> Ubuntu is an easy setup
<w30> holycow, maybe a SCO license??
<holycow> lol
<holycow> funny :)
<jrib> collier_: try scilab or octave
<LilRayRay> I asked twice sooo: How do you compile drivers.  Im following some instructions with a "make" command and it is an "unknown" command.
<Centaur5> simpla: If you install a program from source it should replace the old version if I understood your question correctly.
<jrib> ubotu: tell LilRayRay about compiling
<segfault> LilRayRay, u need build essentials pkg
<AngelShine> @blind: k, thanks anyways, I'll keep looking for tutorials on this.... :-)
<nexsa1> wooohoooo
<nexsa1> got source running on Ubuntu!
<LilRayRay> I told it to install that, but it gave me an error
<sagarp> in edgy how can i get rid of the printer icon in the notification area??
<nexsa1> yaya
<amicrawle> how doi download from irc ?
<nexsa1> thanks Dr.Willis, got cedega running
<ellioTb> for you KDE guys, what do you like about KDE over gnome of xfce
<ellioTb> or is this the wrong room for that ?
<CaptainMorgan> der0b, worked!
<blind> ellioTb: god no don't ask that
<CaptainMorgan> wow
<zircx> I've never known any program to replace an older version of the exact program, normally you need to either un-install the older version or upgrade to the newer version
<rendo> Quick question, does shockwave work with Ubuntu and Firefox?
<blind> ellioTb: you will start a war
<avagant> ellioTb: What about fluxbox?
<ellioTb> blind, lol
<CaptainMorgan> folks - stay away from the theme "Resilience"
<blind> rendo: no
<ellioTb> avagant, fluxbox is nice and fast, but i feel lost as hell, and i feel like i'll spend forever messing with it
<krazykit> rendo: no
<simpla> Centaur5, oh ok.  Yeah I am planning to learn c, c++, and was going to just hack code to start with while learning.  Was going to use the source packages from apt, so it includes the ubuntu changes from debian..  but don't know if doing it through the packages for source, if when you build it it makes a new binary package, which I could keep for next time I re-install ubuntu
<rendo> So any games that are shockwave won't work, correct?
<jrib> ellioTb: #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place
<ellioTb> i have a really nice OS X look in gnome, i am in xfce right now
<ellioTb> jrib, thanx
<avagant> ellioTb: Don't say that, I was just going to download it.
<LilRayRay> can someone pm me, it might be easier to help
<blind> I can't get my VNC server working. running Xvnc tells me one's already running, but I can't connect to it, nor does anything show up in ps aux.
<keegan_> Does anyone here have experience with LMMS?
<krazykit> rendo: right.  shockwave not working = nothing shockwave will work
<rendo> So I should backhand my wife for making me get up to try and fix something that doesn't work to begin with? :)
<ellioTb> avagant, check it out, it looks really cool and is SUPER fast
<rendo> Will do. :b
<ellioTb> avagant, i am just too ADD to mess with it to make it just like i want it
<avagant> WIll all my programs go?
<jdrake> Is there a way to remove the restricted modules without removing the kernel itself?
<ellioTb> avagant, the ones i tried worked perfectly
<avagant> Will my programs that are on now transfer over?
<blind> avagant: they won't transfer over.
<ellioTb> avagant, yeah, the menu there will have all the same stuff as in gnome
<blind> avagant: they're installed, they're not going anywhere.
<ellioTb> avagant, what do you mean by transfer over
<simpla> anyhow i am off to work.  bye all.  thanks Centaur5
<Centaur5> simpla: Oh, I understand your question now.  I wish programming was something enjoyable to me but I never took more than one C+ class.  You'll have to do something after compiling it to make it a binary for later on but I don't know anymore than that.  Sorry
<nexsa1> if Company of Heroes works, i'm gonna try to kiss my own feet
<Centaur5> simpla: Okay, have fun.  I'm going to go home from work and eat.  :)
<simpla> Centaur5, oh ok, yeah.  I will look more into it tonight when I get home.
<keegan_> Is ellioTb uninstalling KDE still?
<simpla> Centaur5, lol yep will do.  anyhow cya
<zircx> aight, i'm out
<ellioTb> keegan_, i haven't installed it yet
<Centaur5> simpla: bye
<slipstream3d> hello
<rendo> What's that other thing, not Automatix, the other script thing for installing junk?
<slipstream3d> Anyone wanna help out a doofus that just upgraded to Edgy and lost all network connectivity :D
<ellioTb> keegan_, i want to install it, just nervous about taking up half a gig and then hating it
<keegan_> ellioTb: If you don't like KDE when you install just go into the package manager and take it off, simple as that
<wickedpuppy> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<avagant> ellioTb: That's what I just did. Haha
<rendo> n/m easyubuntu :o
<myesterious> hi
<slipstream3d> ahhh thanks
<CaptainMorgan> is DDD compatible with Gnome?
<ellioTb> keegan_, thanx
<CaptainMorgan> lol
* slipstream3d runs off to correct chat room
<myesterious> Can i move /home/MyUser to another partition without reinstall Ubuntu ?
<CaptainMorgan> oops.. lol was not meant to be here..
<ellioTb> avagant, check out that fluxbox, if you are into that real hackery simple look, then its for you
<derekjww> hello
<collier_> How do I CD root?
<jrib> collier_: what does that mean?
<derekjww> use the sudo command
<skroll> If I am using Evolution, and I just install spamassassin from the repos, will evolution automatically use it?
<collier_> cd to root
<Abst> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<collier_> like cd Destop
<derekjww> like: sudo cd /root
<collier_> Desktop
<jrib> collier_: just: cd /root
<keegan_> I used fluxbox a couple of times but not enough to learn how to make it look all fancy and stuff
<collier_> jrib: ok thanks jrib forgot the /
<blind> I can't get my VNC server working. running Xvnc tells me one's already running, but I can't connect to it, nor does anything show up in ps aux.
<ellioTb> i better plug this thing into the ethernet, downloading KDE over wireless might be kinda slow
<derekjww> you won't have privelages to go into that file though
<blind> derekjww: you have permissions to look, but need sudo to do anything.
<derekjww> oh
<derekjww> ok
<Abst> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<slipstream3d> sudo lets you use a single command, does su work in ubuntu? it keeps telling me my password is wrong.
<jrib> ubotu: tell slipstream3d about sudo
<suff0kate> whats the encoder i have to d/l to play mpeg files?
<blind> I love fluxbox. I'd use it, if beryl worked with it.
<jrib> slipstream3d: su works fine.  But you can't su to root because the password is blank.  Instead, use sudo -i for a root prompt
<blind> suff0kate: mplayer, vlc pick one.
<derekjww> well could somebody help me network my computer to a microsoft computer
<markeib> can i write without real risks on ntfs partitions?
<w30> myesterious, sure but make an entry in fstab so Ubuntu will know where it is. Remember that fstab needs tabs instead of spaces in certain places, if in doubt try a tab instead of a space and back up home and fstab first
<suff0kate> ty
<blind> markeib: nope.
<czer323> hey blind!  I had to erase and install the other day, and now i don't have that pimp wallpaper you were showing off the other day.  Ubuntu/gray with transparent 45 lines.  Think you could link me up?
<blind> czer323: you counted the lines? o_o
<myesterious> I have to use "ln" command to link new path ?
<czer323> blind> 45 degree angle lines.
<ellioTb> avagant, did kde run too slow for you?
<derekjww> somebody help me set up my network to microsoft computers
<blind> ohhhhh lol
<blind> czer323: http://blindcam.sytes.net/ubuntuwalltrans.png
<manter> where can i find the ubuntu live cd?
<jrib> manter: ubuntu.com, click on download
<czer323> blind> lol, seriously ;)  I'm not that compulsive.
<ellioTb> www.ubuntu.org/download
<manter> i don see the live
<ellioTb> it doesn't say :"live" anymore
<jrib> manter: the live cd is now the both the live and the install
<ellioTb> its just the desktop CD
<ellioTb> it does the same thing
<keegan_> ellioTb: I have a p3 866MHz, 512Mbs RAM, and a GeForce 5200 and I can run KDE with a little tiny bit a slowness
<blind> czer323: yeah, there's more tthan 45 anyway
<manter> ah tnx
<rylasasin> uh guys how do I get quicktime?
<rylasasin> I think thats what I need to veiw YTMND with sound
<jrib> ubotu: tell rylasasin about quicktime
<gnomefreak> !quicktime > rylasasin
<maxlfusionwonder> Wiah
<maxlfusionwonder> I can't beleive all my names were taken
<jrib> gnomefreak: you owe blind a soda
<MaxLF> There.
<ellioTb> keegan_, i think i am going to install kde just so i can check it out a little more
<MaxLF> OKay, will the geforce asus 6600 gt 128m work in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Asc> What's the method in bash used to let a program access a file of a different protocol?  Like if I want to cap http://whatever.txt
<derekjww> how do I set up a network with microsoft computers
<ramon> hi, i recently changed my apt sources to edgy (from dapper) and have only managed to upgrade a few packages. now many things fail with "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings ... are supported and installed on your system ... falling back to standard locale "C". Is there a particular package I should upgrade to fix this?
<Asc> *cat
<w30> myesterious, no just copy home to a new partition and then in /etc/fstab make an entry for home. like "/dev/hda3       /home/mydirectory           ext3    defaults        0       0" without the quotes
<rylasasin> I meant the quicktime pluggin
<czer323> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jrib> Asc: some wget incovation
<derekjww> yes samba
<keegan_> ellioTb: I love KDE, I just hate Kopete doesn't tell if people are using AIM with there Cellphone or not, thats all that is stopping me from using KDE lol
<jrib> Asc: invocation even
<keegan_> GTK + QT apps looks good, but QT + GTK looks bleh
<nexsan> back
<jrib> Asc: wget -O - http://foo  I think
<ellioTb> keegan_, lol, can't u just use gaim in KDE? i like the ichat style of kopete, but its so annoying how you can't organize the group names
<keegan_> I can't stand seeing how much GAIM stands out in KDE lol
<Asc> jrib: I'm trying to access a remove volume via http without downloading it.
<czer323> i love me some gaim.
<detectiveinspekt> can someone look at my ip address function
<keegan_> I love GAIM too, but not in KDE lol
<nexsan> yea, gaim is pretty cool
<nexsan> using it for ir
<nexsan> irc*
<detectiveinspekt> trying to program using sockets at memcpy is going funky
<detectiveinspekt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25614/
<ellioTb> keegan_, gaim would be awsome if you could "skin" it a little more, or change the appearance better
<cipher_nemo> When I did #mplayer -vo xv /tmp/test.mpg ... where test.mpg is a valid mpeg video I recorded, I got this message:
<cipher_nemo> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!       Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<blind> i hate gaim for irc.
<blind> yick
<cipher_nemo> Is it normal to not be able to open the x11 display in ubuntu via a root terminal?
<wickedpuppy> detectiveinspekt, may i ask why you think we are c gurus ?
<Crescendo> I don't like gaim for IRC either.
<ellioTb> keegan_, i just realized how annoying that is you can't see the cellphones
<keegan_> ellioTb: Totally or if they made kopete better, hopefully KDE4 revamps kopete
<b-rad> Has anyone had an issue with Kubuntu Edgy and the resolution being set to something your monitor cannot deal with?  It starts to boot up, but then the resolution changes to something the monitor can't display and I'm stuck...  anyone got any ideas on what I could do?  I attempted to install the Nvidia drivers, but no such luck.
<Crescendo> I use XChat.
<ellioTb> keegan_, well i am gonna install KDE right now
<keegan_> ellioTb: I hate it too, I am always afraid to IM
<CaptainMorgan> where are X11 files located?
<Dr_willis> I use xchat 2.4 :)
<nexsan> trying Konversation
<blind> b-rad: you're gonna have to do some research and find out the correct horizsync and vertrefresh for your monitor, then edit your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  which X11 files? theres an X11 directory or 2
<nexsan> there i am in konversation
<detectiveinspekt> you can program
<blind> I can't get my VNC server working. running Xvnc tells me one's already running, but I can't connect to it, nor does anything show up in ps aux. >_>
<ellioTb> i guess i can just install all the diff WM
<nexsan2> hey
<Dr_willis> blind,  normally you run the 'vncserver' command.  (or at least I do)
<b-rad> blind: would that affect bootup as well, unless Kubuntu boots that darn quick heh
<ellioTb> if i have the Kubuntu cd, can i just install kde off that
<nexsan2> can't decide which one i like better
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, Im trying to install DDD, and at ./configure; make, it says: configure: error: The X11 library '-lX11' could not be found.
<wickedpuppy> detectiveinspekt, sure i am not saying people here doesnt know .. well its your right to ask :P
<blind> Dr_willis: well vncserver runs Xvnc :]  but lemme try that and see what happens
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  you need to isntall the X11 developer packages.
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, eh? how do I do that?
<keegan_> Does anyone know where I could a tutorial for LMMS? Its tricky
<Dr_willis> blind,  check the logs in .vnc, also you may want to make a xstartup script in the dir to run a specific window manager and terminal.
<Stevo> does anyone know how to get wireless working in Ubuntu 6.06LTS?
<blind> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25615/
<MaxLF> Will an asus video card work in linux?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  fire up the package manager, serrch for the X11 dev pacakges.. click.. install.
<wickedpuppy> keegan_, i would check for "X11 library" in synaptic
<ellioTb> keegan_, if i have the kubuntu cd, can i install kde off that, by adding it to sources.list or whatever
<AngelShine> @blind: I found something, I do have to install the link you sent me, some GeForce need it, some don't, mine is one of those as I understood... so restarting my X again .... *crossing-fingers* :-)
<ellioTb> keegan_, cause its a pretty big DL
<keegan_> ellioTb: You can just go to the synaptic and install it from there, cause if you install it from the CD its gunna take ever longer
<ramon> hey, anyone know what package my locale en_ZA.UTF8 would be in, it says its not installed on my system and now some programs won't start?
<matjan> hi, how can i get the totem firefox plugin to play fullscreen?
<keegan_> ellioTb: Then you can just switch from Gnome or KDE through the GDM
<ellioTb> keegan_, alright its downloading, probably will be done in 10 years
<Dr_willis> blind,  could not open default font 'fixed'      <----------- this bug has been around for AGES
<Asc> There's a bash function that allows a program to act on a file inside an archive.  Anybody know what it is?
<Dr_willis> blind,  personally I would remove the vncserver you installed and install the vnc4server pacakge.
<blind> Dr_willis: there's also Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'
<Dr_willis> blind,  its smarter and dont have that issue.
<cipher_nemo> no one can help with my video output problem?
<wickedpuppy> Asc, whats the extension of the archive ?
<blind> Alright Dr_willis
<ellioTb> keegan_, by the way, if you hold your mouse over a person in Kopete, and there is no buddy icon, it means they are on the phone
<Dr_willis> blind,  i  THINK the issue with that package is a bug/typo in the vncserver script looking for xf86config not xorg.conf
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis,  that search came up empty
<keegan_> ellioTb: Is that so...hm I might switch over...
<Dr_willis> blind,  but i cant rember the details
<Asc> wickedpuppy: .tar.gz
<detectiveinspekt> what the hell?
<Dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<detectiveinspekt> got any ideas?
<ellioTb> keegan_, yeah, just figured it out, still a little bit annoying, but atleast you can tell b4 you message
<wickedpuppy> Asc, tar -tvf file.tar.gz
<PFA> what would b ethe command to swapoff hda4?
<wickedpuppy> Asc, btw look at tar --help
<detectiveinspekt> oh *hit IC
<krazykit> PFA: swapoff hda4
<blind> Dr_willis: I'm not sure how to remove tightvnc :\
<avagant> What is it "sudo alternative-update -- whatever?
<wickedpuppy> especially the examples
<krazykit> PFA: rather, sudo swapoff /dev/hda4
<PFA> krazykit, swapoff: hda4: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> blind,  apt-get remove whatever
<PFA> krazykit, swapoff: /dev/hda4/: No such file or directory
<blind> Dr_willis: i didn't isntall it from the repos
<krazykit> PFA: you sure it's hda4 then?
<DaMaakus> hi everybody - i installed ubuntu and managed to mount two windows partitions, but i cant get samba to share them, can anybody help me with this?
<MaxLF> is there a list of video cafds that work in ubuntu
<AngelShine> @blind: It worked, I just saw the NVidia logo, thank you so much! :-)
<PFA> krazykit, yup
<wickedpuppy> Asc, if that doesn't work try tar -tzvf ...
<Asc> wickedpuppy: Without extracting the archive.
<blind> AngelShine: haha I didn't do anything :D
<blind> AngelShine: but I'm glad it worked.
<cipher_nemo> reposting, as I guess no one out of 860-some ppl can answer this yet :( ... When I did #mplayer -vo xv /tmp/test.mpg ... where test.mpg is a valid mpeg video I recorded, I got this message:
<cipher_nemo> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!       Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<wickedpuppy> that won't extract .. look at tar --help ... -t is for listing -x is for extracting
<wickedpuppy> Asc, that won't extract .. look at tar --help ... -t is for listing -x is for extracting
<AngelShine> @blind: turns out restarting wasn't doing it, had to sudo shutdown -r now to do the trick... don't know why though
<krazykit> PFA: well... /dev/hda4 isn't a directory, so there shouldn't be the trailing /
<PFA> krazykit, swapoff: /dev/hda4: No such file or directory
<Asc> I am.  Trying to look all those up.
<blind> AngelShine: weird.
<PFA> krazykit, this is a liveCD btw does that make a difference
<Dr_willis> you sure its hda4
<Dr_willis> and not some other hda
<krazykit> PFA: yes.
<PFA> krazykit, sorry
<PFA> Dr_willis, yup, i'm looking at it in Gparted as we speak
<matjan> hi, how can i get the totem firefox plugin to play fullscreen?
<krazykit> PFA: i don't think the liveCD uses available swap...  you could check /etc/mtab and others
<cipher_nemo> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PFA> krazykit, well . . . it's got a padlock icon in GParted and won't let me change it. that's all i know.
<Dr_willis> Ive seen live cd's that scan for swap partitons and use them if found.
<Dr_willis> how do you remove a swap partiton from use... if its being used.....
<tonyyarusso> I have multiple installations accessing some partitions.  I need those partitions user-writable.  Is that a chmod thing or fstab thing?
<krazykit> PFA: you could check /proc/meminfo to see if there is swap being used
<PFA> krazykit, huh?
<markeib> how to autologin?
<Asc> wickedpuppy: Well, it seems to list the files in an archive.  How would I open one?
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis,  that search came up empty, theres plenty of other X11 stuff, but i don't see dev specific
<wickedpuppy> tonyyarusso, its sudo thing if you are talking about premission problems to /etc and such that user does not have access to
<krazykit> PFA: you're not familiar with the command line, are you :-P
<PFA> krazykit, not so much
<krazykit> PFA: can't tell you how to do it graphically, and i need to get homework done :-/
<tonyyarusso> wickedpuppy: I mean permanently.  They're things like /multimedia, where I keep my music.  Sudo shouldn't be necessary.
<wickedpuppy> Asc, again i would look at the tar --help ... the command is tar -zxvf ... you are not looking at the help are you ? they have the examples ...
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  im guessing its somthing like Xlib-dev or similer.. i just tend to click and install everything.
<PFA> krazykit, can you explain how to do it CLI-y? lol
<jtholmes> atiixp sound card not detected all modules loaded  ideas
<cipher_nemo> When I did #mplayer -vo xv /tmp/test.mpg ... where test.mpg is a valid mpeg video I recorded, I got this message:
<cipher_nemo> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!       Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<cipher_nemo> Is it normal to not be able to open the x11 display in ubuntu via a root terminal?
<krazykit> PFA: open a terminal, `cat /proc/meminfo` and check for any swap
<wickedpuppy> tonyyarusso, i don't have a dir called multimedia ... so you created using root ? to change owner use chown , to change permission use chmod
<Asc> wickedpuppy: Unless you've got a different version of tar than me, -z is an invalid option
<Dr_willis> libx11-dev - X11 client-side library (development headers)
<avagant> How do I get rid of a program I compiled myself?
<jtholmes> I have read all the documents about sound
<PFA> krazykit, looks like it -- SwapTotal SwapFree SwapCached?
<wickedpuppy> Asc, what did you type ? can paste the whole line here ?
<matjan> hi, how can i get the totem firefox plugin to play fullscreen?
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  apt-cache search X11 | grep dev
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Dr_willis found that one
<CaptainMorgan> libx11-dev.... so you install Every one of them?
<tonyyarusso> wickedpuppy: I created it during the installation - it's a separate partition.  Additionally, I have _multiple_ installations of Linux, all of which should have access to that partition.  chown/chmod I'm not sure would be the proper way to go, but I don't quite now how it applies in this particular case.
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  im guessing thats the one you need.. I tend to just install,... and keep installing. :)
<krazykit> PFA: those'd be the ones.  you could just try `sudo swapoff /dev/hdaX` replacing X with 1 through 4
<CaptainMorgan> hahah
<wickedpuppy> tonyyarusso, man chmod and man chown
<Asc> wickedpuppy: tar -tzvf tru*tar.gz Licence.txt
<wickedpuppy> and permissions .. look for them in google ..
<Asc> Although... hm.
<wickedpuppy>  Asc, again i would look at the tar --help ... the command is tar -zxvf ... you are not looking at the help are you ? they have the examples ...
<avagant> How do I get rid of something I compiled on my own?
<wickedpuppy> its axvf
<wickedpuppy> zxvf
<PFA> krazykit, what would that accomplish? :/
<avagant> I don't remember where all the files for it went.
<wickedpuppy> not tzvf
<krazykit> PFA: it'd swapoff anything on those partitions, in case you're wrong about the swap partition or something.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  sudo make uninstall   - IF you kept the source tree
<PFA> krazykit, nope, i'm looking at it in GParted right now
<avagant> source tree?
<avagant> Well amarok has last.fm support so I figure it's pretty stupid to have last-exit.
<hsunda3> Does anybody here run Ubuntu inside Vmware on a Windows XP host? I am doing so (and everything is great) but I am getting worried about the memory consumption. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  you compiled it from source... that directory
<Agrajag> hsunda3: buy more ram
<avagant> it says "no rule to uninstall"
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  tell xp to quit slurping down the ram. :)
<hsunda3> Agrajag: indeed.. that's on my agenda for Thanksgiving.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  now you know why package managment was invented.
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: hmmm.... as far as I know, only Firefox takes up my ram on Windows XP. Otherwise I have no complaints.
<markeib> can i uninstall kaffeine without having to install all the kde desktop?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  check the docs and makefile..  the guy may of not bothered.
<PFA> krazykit, omg i am stupid
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  you allocate X amount of ram for the vmware thing.. and it uses it.. whats the problem?
<PFA> krazykit, i was trying to do the extended instead of logical partition!
<PFA> krazykit, thanks for all your help
<Dr_willis> PFA,  i was wondering that...
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: you are right .. I do set the upper limit on the RAM ... just that I am not running X on the Ubuntu ... not a complaint Dr_Willis :) ubuntu is great.. just curious .
<blind> Dr_willis: I've got it working, but still can't connect to it :\
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: I am running LAMP on my UBuntu inside Vmware and it is just awesomely convenient ... nothing could be better..
<viator> why run ubuntu in vmware?
<avagant> Dr_willis: What about "make clean"
<viator> id run xp in vmware its the only safe way
<tritium> avagant: nope
<hsunda3> viator: don't have the patience to get it running given my laptop hardware
<hsunda3> viator: safe is a matter of perception, really.
<avagant> See I have the directory of files, but it's skill in bin
<viator> yeah ;)
<hsunda3> viator: I am safer running Windows, since I tend to play around less. With Ubuntu I tend to break it more often given how much you can play around with the kernel and so on :)
<Dr_willis> avagant,  gcc 101 - that cleans the source tree. :)
<hsunda3> but inside of Vmware, I can do all kinds of stuff, knowing that a drastic mistake only means a new image .. nothing could be simpler :)
<viator> sure same for xen etc
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  im running windows under vmware in Ubuntu. Heh
<viator> well kinda
<avagant> Dr_willis: Will that get rid of the "bin" files too?
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: I would have too ... but sometimes Windows just does the job for me .. primarily playing music from a couple of websites.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  no idea.. it aint somthing i worry about..
<viator> hsunda3 im interested in what sites the music wont play for you
<avagant> Well I guess it doesn't matter as long as last-fm is gone.
<viator> in linux
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: also, I generally don't run X. So it just runs in the background. I SSH into my Ubuntu running inside the Vmware!
<Dr_willis> avagant,  if it did - it would remov the bin files from the source tree directory.. NOT the system,
<rapha> Help! Ubuntu Server 6.06 always does a reboot right after GRUB ... doesn't even load Linux kernel... :(
<viator> what are they?
<hsunda3> viator: http://musicindiaonline.com and http://raaga.com ..these are both sites that serve Indian music .. and use RealPlayer.
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  ! blasphmy! you got it totally backwards!
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  ya could use that xming and have X apps on your windows desktop also :)
<blind> Dr_willis: any clue why it's running, I set a password, but I still can't connect?
<Dr_willis> blind,  check the log files
<CaptainMorgan> Dr_willis, now I know what you mean... 5th time Ive installed something different
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: indeed, I have practically the entire Cygwin installed .. when I compile the kernel I do the make xconfig on Cygwin :)
<blind> Dr_willis: I'm trying to connect from a different computer.
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  i found xming just for the X stuff works nicer then Cygwin.
<blind> oh wait. nevermind
<Dr_willis> blind,  try connecting locally first. vncviewer localhost:1 or :2 or whatever
<markeib> why can't i uninstall gaim without uninstalling gnome-desktop?
<hsunda3> viator: ironically the website (http://musicindiaonline.com) even has instructions for playing it on Linux. But i couldn't figure it. Guess I didn't have codecs or something.
<tritium> markeib: because of package dependencies
<Dr_willis> blind,  also kill the vncserver with 'vncserver -kill :1' (or is it --kill)
<markeib> ok
<avagant> Dr_willis: Well it's still showing in bin.
<Dr_willis> blind,  that kills it nicely
<avagant> So I guess I didn't do something right.
<ryanakca> I've got animate (ImageMagick) running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but a) '-loop 0' is an invalid option (even though it is documented at http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#loop ), and b) how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<tritium> markeib: you can do it, but when you go to dist-upgrade to edgy, you'll likely want to reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> avagant,  make clean does NOT remove the binaries from the /bin as i said.. it removes the stuff from the source tree directory
<avagant> oh
<avagant> so i have to go into bin and remove it myself?
<hsunda3> markeib: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package that lists the other packages. Therefore it is not required for a running system, but when upgrading to a newer release that *package* is required.
<avagant> See now I have more space, I knew it was kde.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  thats what 'sudo make uninstall' would do. or check the docs.. the gjy may be doing somthing different
<Jimerson> hello
<viator> yeah im playing it right now
<Jimerson> I have a question
<tritium> avagant: in the future, use checkinstall if you compile stuff from source.  Better to find ubuntu packages, though.
<viator> that indain music is kinda funky
<Dr_willis> avagant,  gee. removing stuff - does normally give you more drive space. :)
<viator> in a good way
<avagant> Hehe
<bdragonmsl> does 6.10 use the latest nvidia drivers??
<tonyyarusso> How to define mount options for drives that are managed through hal?  For instance, I would like to have all USB flash drives mount with the sync option rather than the default of async, but of course such devices do not exist in fstab.
<mike-digiport-> I tried installing squid with --enable-ssl, and on Make, I get the error
<markeib> so hsunda that means that
<viator> on a side note there is a realplayer in the repos
<avagant> I have 2 10gb hd's, and the main one was like 4.3gb from like 5.9
<mike-digiport-> cannot find openSSL headers
<markeib> hey i think i understand
<viator> the plf repos
<viator> but
<blind> Dr_willis: this is weird O_o. I connected via HTTP, using the java applet. worked fine, tried connecting, it tells me it can't connect to the VNC server.
<avagant> I might try that fluxbox though.
<viator> im using mplayer
<Dr_willis> i got 10gb+ in just my wallpapers directory
<markeib> the package isn't anything it just has all these dependencies to be easy to use
<tritium> !nvidia-glx edgy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-8 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<hsunda3> viator: depends on what you are playing. Good to hear you could get it playing. A couple of my friends managed it too, but I prefer to use each operating system for what it does best.....
<blind> but don't the VNC server and http server both run off the same program?
<Dr_willis> blind,  how are you trying to connect?
<Dr_willis> blind,  the port #'s are different for one thing
<blind> right now im on a separate computer
<viator> told it to use windows media player and it worked
<blind> using Real VNC
<hsunda3> viator: Wow! that's interseting ..
<cipher_nemo> roflol
<Jimerson> I am trying to configure my iBook's trackpad in the xorg.conf file, but I'm not sure which setting to modify under the synaptics touchpad input device.
<cipher_nemo> I think viator has the wrong channel
<blind> i also tried the java applet. it connected to the applet, but won't connect to the vnc
<Dr_willis> blind,  what port# are you using with the java applet?
<cipher_nemo> viator: wrong channel?
<hsunda3> cipher_nemo: no .. :) he is not.
<viator> nope
<viator> ot
<viator> lol
<blind> 5801 for the java, 5901 for VNC
<viator> kind of
<amonkey> i'm trying to install ubuntu and the livecd only detects my integrated graphics. how do i tell it to use my addon card?
<hsunda3> cipher_nemo: he is just testing a website for me.. checking if he is able to stream songs from a website I couldn't earlier :)
<Dr_willis> blind,  try vncserver ip#:1
<cipher_nemo> I'm seeing viator's comments... but don't see a link to anything else in the channel, lol
<Dr_willis> not 5901
<tritium> amonkey: try disabling the onboard graphics in the BIOS
<cipher_nemo> hsunda3: ahhh
<viator> amonkey is it disabled in the bios
<blind> with the # sign?
<amonkey> tritium: i can't, i can select which has priority (start first) but i can't just drop it
<amonkey> viator: ditto
<hsunda3> blind if I might interrupt, what are you having problems with?
<Dr_willis> blind,  No.. use the ip# :)
<Dr_willis> or name
<blind> hsunda3: vnc
<Jimerson> Anyone familiar with modifying those trackpad settings?
<blind> Dr_willis: thought so, had to ask
<JavaDeveloper> Hi, I have a question regarding Gnome startup environment, I put Java in PATH in .bashrc, somehow in Gnome, I run Eclipse by clicking an icon that runs Eclipse, it couldn't find Java by saying "'Java' is not in your current PATH"
<blind> Dr_willis: it timed out o.o
<blind> but im connected via ssh right now
<reter> can i upgrade from hoary to edgy eft?
<Dr_willis> blind,  Hmm... im wonderin if windows isent messing with somthing.
<JavaDeveloper> But if I run it in shell, I could run it
<hsunda3> blind what VNC server are you using?
<Dr_willis> blind,  you got a desktop on the vncserver machine?
<tritium> reter: yes, but ask in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> blind,  try vncserver localhost:1
<hsunda3> blind: the built in one or did you install one?
<elizabeth> when i started up ubuntu it said that /dev/hda6 could not be found . . . all this crazy stuff about fsck. i just deleted that partition in a liveCD. what should i do so it doesn't try to mount it at startup?
<Dr_willis> blind,  also do a ps - and see if vnc is really running
<blind> AHH TOO MANY QUESTIONS
<blind> rofl
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, have you reloaded bash?
<blind> it is, Dr_willis i checked the log, it showed the HTTP request.
<blind> plus it's in ps aux
<Jimerson> hehe, lemme know when it slows down and I'll ask mine again later
<blind> hsunda3: installed vnc4server
<Dr_willis> blind,  so try on the vnc machine the vncserver localhost:1
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: yes
<kupesoft> I want to fix the button that triggers the screen to shut off when I close up my laptop.  What is that button called?
<blind> Dr_willis: all i have right now via ssh is a cli
<Dr_willis> blind,  eww. :)
<viator> eleizabeth edit etc/fstab
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, can we see the path line from .bashrc?
<blind> Dr_willis: im not quite sure what im doing :P
<viator> remove any refrence to it
<Dr_willis> blind,  well the trick is - for most vncclients you dont tell it  5901 - you just tell it '1'
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: sure
<blind> Dr_willis: i don't know ssh
<hsunda3> blind: it might not be very easy to launch a vncserver using SSH :) .. the $DISPLAY will be all messed up ..
<Dr_willis> I run the vncserver all the time with ssh.
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, when you type java in commandline what you get?
<Dr_willis> ssh in, run vncserver -- I get a line like ------------>   New 'Audigy:1 (willis)' desktop is Audigy:1
<viator> PFA get that post?
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: http://apache.pastebin.ca/190491
<viator> heh
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: do you forward your X through SSH?
<Dr_willis> I can then go to the windows machine and point the vncviewer to "Audigy:1'
<mcquaid> hello, anyone know about troubleshooting DriveReady SeekComplete Error type errors when dealing with cdrom/dvd drom drives?
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: it shows my 1.4.2 JDK
<blind> meh, im going home. i'll figure this out there.
<Dr_willis> hsunda3,  hes on a windows box. :P  so i dont think hes doing that.
<Gekitsuu> I may have missed the beginning of the conversation but instead of fowarding my x session I just use an ssh tunnel with vnc
<mcquaid> I'm at my wits end trying to get this burner burning successfully again. it doesn't seem to be a linux problem as i make coasters in windows as well
<Dr_willis> blind,  this is on a local lan? or are you doing it through the internet?
<hsunda3> Dr_willis: Ah ok ...
<mcquaid> at first i thought the drive was dying (it reads discs fine just burns coasters even though it says burnt successfully)
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: the story went like this, I installed jdk1.4.2_12 manually specifically for Opentab ERP cuz it doesn't work on jdk1.5.  Then I tried to redirect Java to 1.4.2 by using updating alternative.  However, on UbuntuGuide, it doesn't show me how to do that since all those are talking about how to download JDK1.5
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, echo $PATH
<wickedpuppy> what you get?
<mcquaid> so i ignored it for awhile assuming the burner was dying.  but i finally got a new dvd burner and i'm still making coasters
<wickedpuppy> and echo $JAVA_HOME
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: there are ubuntu packages of SUN's java
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: http://apache.pastebin.ca/190494
<kitche> mcquaid: maybe bad IDE controller
<mcquaid> i thought maybe bad ram, i did memtest for 10 hours with no errors, i've tried 3 different ide cables
<tritium> !java > JavaDeveloper
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: yeah but I lovely to download and install manually cuz I need to change JAVA_HOME to do some tests
<mcquaid> kitche, ya i'm thinking that, hoping it isn't
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: *love
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: you can change JAVA_HOME with environment variables
<mcquaid> kitche, there is another drive on the same ide channel that gives me no issue
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, it seems to be ok ... the path is in $PATH..
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: changed and I even fixed update-alternatives manullay by redirecting the symlink in /etc/alternative/java, javaws and java_vm and completely ignore update-alternative
<avagant> SO IN ORDER to get fluxbox I just put "sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<jrib> avagant: yes
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: let me try to show you what eclipse says
<avagant> Sweet
<wickedpuppy> k
<avagant> and everything i had before will still be here huh?
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: doesn't sound right...
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: sorry, just wait a bit cuz I am downloading callisto plugins :P
<viator> avagant yes
<wickedpuppy> btw you are running eclipse on the same shell right ?
<viator> and you can choose which de you want to use
<LookTJ> Hi people
<viator> from gdm
<LookTJ> what's up y'all
<Jimerson> (going to ask my question again.. :p)
<LookTJ> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LookTJ> > jimerson
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: what do you mean by same shell?  before I modified the symlink, I didn't have problem running eclipse by clicking on the 'shortcut icon' on desktop that I created but not after
<wickedpuppy> what symlink ?
<Jimerson> I am trying to get the touchpad on my ibook working by modifying the synaptics touchpad section of xorg.conf, yet I don't know which setting controls the cursor speed. Anyone able to help?
<reter> \what is the page to upgrade to dapper drake?
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: /etc/alternative/java, /etc/alternative/javaws and /etc/alternative/java_vm
<jrib> ubotu: tell reter about upgrade
<tritium> JavaDeveloper: you're saying that running sudo update-alternatives didn't work?
<Jimerson> I mean, the touchpad works, it just goes very slow.
<suff0kate> Is there a battle.net bot for ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, sometimes i have 3 bash terminals opened in gnome ... if i re load bash in one , i need to re load all so the they are all getting the latest bashrc .. btw you are NOT andy leung ... are you ?
<JavaDeveloper> tritium: thanks for your link, but I thought I've already mentioned I need JDK 1.4, not 1.5
<viator> funny my touchpad is REALLY slow under windows
<viator> under ubuntu uts fast but not too fast
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: yes I am
<wickedpuppy> no kid ... i thought its the singer ...
<wickedpuppy> one of the heavenly kings
* wickedpuppy cries
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: lol...anyway I am just a small potatoe...I even restart my computer to load bash for my gnome but whenever I run that shortcut icon that I make for eclipse, it gave me error message
<suff0kate> how do u mask ur ip with gaim?
<terr> Is there an "educational" version of ubuntu suitable for junior high?
<kitche> suff0kate do you mean though tor or just masking?
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, just type bash and it will reload ...
<LookTJ> Jimerson: use usb mouse instead to save the trouble
<CaptainMorgan> folks, i successfully installed DDD, however I would like to add it to the App/Programming Menu, how do I do this?
<viator> under ubuntu go under system >prefrences> mouse
<suff0kate> something to cover up my ip when i am in a irc channel like this one
<jrib> terr: I'm not sure what level edubuntu is targeted at, but are you aware of it?
<viator> you can increase the speed
<CaptainMorgan> it's exec is in /usr/local/bin
<viator> of your touchpad there
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, you have trouble loading eclipse or trouble compiling or running programs after loading eclipse ?
<Jimerson> I have but it is not always convenient as when I am in a car or in class :\
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: http://apache.pastebin.ca/190500
<kitche> suff0kate: use tor or donate to freenode to get a cloak
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: trouble loading it from gnome but not in terminal
<suff0kate> k
<suff0kate> ty
<svid> hey all, I need help setting up an svid-out port on my laptop
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, can i trouble you to right click on the icon on the desktop and go to properties ? look at the command
<anuvis001> hi
<ryanakca> I've got animate (ImageMagick) running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: not a problem, cuz I make it up and it did work before I replaced the symlink for alternative
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: http://apache.pastebin.ca/190501
<anuvis001> what is the best target wifi(pci) for ubuntu???
<JavaDeveloper> anuvis001: I have used Linksys's card and they are pretty good
<suff0kate> okay i downloaded tor now what do i do to use it?
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, the command is the same as you run from the terminal ?
<JavaDeveloper> anuvis001: even the USB one is very easy to install
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: yes
<terr> jrib no - I wasn't aware of it.
<rapha> What JERK decided to remove isapnptools from the ubuntu repos?
<terr> jrib - I'm a developer and am happy with Debian (so far).
<terr> jrib - I'm doing this for a friend who runs a high school lab
<Mortuis> quick noob question: How do I tell how much RAM this computer has?
<phargle> rapha: i did it
<hsunda3> Mortuis: cat /etc/meminfo
<anuvis001> and the d-link ?
<rapha> phargle: sorry for the jerk then, but... Why?
<terr> Mortuis:  check the boot info - dmesg
<phargle> i didnt really
<rapha> Ah.
<sorush20> Seveas: will you be updating that source-o-matic ?
<phargle> :)
<rapha> :)
<anuvis001> is good or not??
<terr> Mortuis:  top also tells you.
<hsunda3> yes of course! top as well..
<crimsun> rapha: it was removed on July 28, 2005 from the Debian unstable repository, and when Ubuntu synced, the source package was also removed.
<Mortuis> hsunda3: no such file :-(
<kitche> suff0kate: read this http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#tor
<jrib> terr: I see.  Well edubuntu.org is all I know about it.  But all the *buntu's are the same thing except a different meta-package to choose the default apps.  So your friend can always add whatever apps he feels would be useful through apt
<hsunda3> Mortuis: sorry: cat /proc/meminfo
<Mortuis> but top worked, I wanted to see if this memory I installed was good.
<crimsun> rapha: see http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/isapnptools/news/20050728T183210Z.html
<rapha> crimsun: ah okay, thanks. I'll go and blame Debian then :)
<terr> Mortuis:  dmesg is a command...
<snook353> apt-get upgraded ephiphany-browser, and it crashes!!
<Mortuis> cat /proc/meminfo   worked as well
<hsunda3> terr: I think he was talking about my incorrect /etc/meminfo (it should be /proc/meminfo)
<Mortuis> thanks again
<rapha> crimsun: too bad, no reason given...
<hsunda3> Mortuis: :)
<terr> hsunda3:  ok - no worries
<crimsun> rapha: sure there is, see http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=318359
<noumaan> my keyboards shift keys not working for unknown reasons. i want to know how could i assign the shift key role to some other key on my keyboard/
<terr> jrib: Thanks - I was lookin for the link at ubuntu and missed it.
<snook353> i have breezy, and i don't want to get dapper, cuz it won't work with my laptop
<bruenig> edgy...
<snook353> the cursor doesn't change speed.  it goes really slow across the screen
<ryanakca> noumaan: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'... it'll give you the option somewhere along the way
<bdragonmsl> could anyone help with getting my nvidia drivers installed?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JavaDeveloper> anuvis001: it's not that stable
<CaptainMorgan> folks, i successfully installed DDD, however I would like to add it to the App/Programming Menu, how do I do this? it's exec is located in /usr/local/bin and at $bash: ddd is a command not found error
<rapha> crimsun: that is bad news for me. Any idea how I could get an old ISA card working on the current Ubuntu kernel then?
<crimsun> rapha: what type of isa card?
<rapha> crimsun: NIC with BNC connector.
<terr> jrib:  I'm blind.  I ignored the related projects.
<Jimerson> snook353 I have the same  problem with my cursor
<crimsun> rapha: is the driver loaded?
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, do you have alacarte?>
<snook353> is edgy Really gonna be better than breezy and dapper?
<rapha> crimsun: Works under OpenBSD afair... and used to work under Slackware.
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, i can't figure out why eclipse is not getting the PATH
<snook353> yeah, it was unmanagable for me, so i put breezy back on, jimerson
<bruenig> snook353, in theory, else it wouldn't be released. But what is 'better' is subject to individual need and definition
<rapha> crimsun: let me try to find that out
<suff0kate> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. WHY DOES IT SAY THAT 24/7
<TrendKi||> hey guys, anyone can point me to a link for getting madwifi in the module-assistant?
<Jimerson> snook353 kind of computer are you running?
<jrib> ubotu: tell suff0kate about permissions
<snook353> yeah.  i've got a five-year old laptop - toshiba sat 1407, i believe.  i'll check on the numbers
<kitche> suff0kate: where are you trying to save the file though
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: it's okay, I will run it from shell then....thank you very much
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. thanks bruenig
<snook353> jimerson, 1405 - s171
<bruenig> CaptainMorgan, lol, glad that one question spawned a solution...
<snook353> i want to upgrade, but its insane to use a mouse that slow wth dapper, jimerson
<Jimerson> snook353 I wonder what would happen if you copied the synaptic touchpad inputdevice settings and pasted them into xorg.conf in dapper
<hsunda3> has anybody here used the rope programming language in Ubuntu?
<Jimerson> snook353 I'm a real newbie at this so it is just an idea
<snook353> well, idk, but i'll try it!
<rapha> crimsun: dmesg says it's a D-Link DE220 (it is)... but from reading the rest of dmesg and also the lsmod output I'd say there is no module loaded.
<anuvis001> thanks you  4<JavaDeveloper>
<noumaan> ryanakca,  For example, if you wish the Caps Lock key to behave as an additional     
<noumaan>   Control key, you may enter "ctrl:nocaps"; if you would like to switch     
<noumaan>   the Caps Lock and left Control keys, you may enter "ctrl:swapcaps".
<noumaan> ryanakca,  how do i set it to use capslock as shift key/
<snook353> have you done that, jimerson?
<Jimerson> if you give me settings that breezy gives you I'll try them on my dapper
<ferger> anyone here use xubuntu?
<knixtech> no
<Jimerson> snook353 no, I just installed linux for the first time ever yesterday.. and dapper it was
<knixtech> ;)
<snook353> ok....i don't know where to find that stuff, jimerson
<tgelter> I just updated to edgy and now I can't get booted...I think it's not loading dmraid right, anyone able to help?
<snook353> Oh, that's great!  but too bad...jimerson
<Flannel> tgelter: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<tgelter> thanks
<knixtech> ferger, just ask your question
<Flannel> ferger: people in #xubuntu use xubuntu, if you really need some xubuntu specific help
<crimsun> rapha: lsmod |grep ^ne
<knixtech> ferger, fur burgers?
<snook353> jimerson, where would i find the input settings?  i'll do it if you can tell me
<ferger> haha no, but i get that all the time
<cipher_nemo> How do I copy all of one user's settings (and Firefox info) to another user account?
<knixtech> ha,  go to xubuntu
<ferger> like how doctor evil says father
<rapha> crimsun: nope, nothing. Just "new_wlan" which belongs to one of the other two interfaces.
<Jimerson> snook353 the xorg.conf file is "sudo gedit //etc/x11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> ciper_nemo, copy over the ~/.mozilla directory
<snook353> ok
<Flannel> Jimerson, snook353, gksudo not sudo
<crimsun> rapha: sudo modprobe ne
<snook353> ok, thanks flannel
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: and all the ~/ including . for other settings
<Jimerson> snook353 let me make it more clear- in terminal type "sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf"
<hsunda3> is anybody familiar with the difference between -Y and -X on a SSH X Forward? I know one is *trusted* and the other is not, but that means what?
<Flannel> Jimerson, snook353, and no double //, and you'll probably want to put the command in quotes
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: profiles in linux is a breeze :)
<Jimerson> flannel snook353 oops
<bur[n] er> Jimerson: gksudo works better when it's a gui app
<snook353> ok jimerson flannel
<Jimerson> thanks guys
<rapha> crimsun: there we got another prob now. I'm running the system from the CD's rescue mode because the shipped kernel won't boot. So, naturally, no access to the drivers in the real /lib/modules :(
<crimsun> hsunda3: -Y is not subject to the X11 SECURITY extension controls
<bruenig> is there any difference between gksudo and gksu
<Jimerson> as I said it is only my second day :\
* bur[n] er thinks gksu is for root... while gksudo is for the current user with root priveleges
<hsunda3> crimsun: so anything I should know in particular to connect to my home machine from my laptop while on the road?
<noumaan> i am reconfiguring xserver xorg and i want to assign the shift key role to the capslock key how i do that.
<cipher_nemo> bur[n] er: a breeze, but only after I know them :) can you give me full paths of what to copy?  my user I want to copy is ciphernemo, and the user I want to add my settings to is mythtv, and I'm in a root terminal window now
<crimsun> hsunda3: -X is preferred to -Y
<hsunda3> crimsun: ah ok ..
<noumaan> shift:capslock
<crimsun> rapha: so ne is loaded now? Can you ifup the interface?
<snook353> flannel, jimerson, it says this:  (gedit:10394): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<snook353> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<bruenig> when I do gksu nautilus and gksudo nautilus, at least graphically everything is the same
<hsunda3> bur[n] er: actually you can use gksu for any user, not just root (as longas you have the password for that user) ... it's similar to the way su and sudo work
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: cp -a /home/ciphernemo /home/mythtv && sudo chown -R mythtv:mythtv /home/mythtv
<bruenig> snook353, if it still launches don't worry about it, that warning is a bug that doesn't mean anything
<Jimerson> snook353 there is another way to get there without the terminal.. one moment and I will try and figure it out
<w30>     cipher_nemo maybe copy all the users .files to the new user and change the ownership and group to the new user? That would configure every yhing almost.
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: that also sets the priveleges for mythtv to see cipher_nemo's files that you copied
<ferger> all my desktop icons disappeared and when i right click on the desktop, the menu doesnt drop down anymore
<snook353> ok, jimerson
<knewt> how do i configure my partitions during the installer without using the "partition disks" option? this being because that doesn't know about them
<bur[n] er> w30: that's what I said... only via commands
<hsunda3> ferger: that would probably mean you are not running any desktop at all. What Desktop Environment are you using?
<sorush20> is there anything equivalent to windows recovery in linux or ubuntu?
<bruenig> knewt, you can go to System>Administration>Gnome Partition editor, although I think the one in the installer is the same thing
<bruenig> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<snook353> jimerson, it show an empty file
<cipher_nemo> bur[n] er: thx!
<rapha> crimsun: no, it's not loaded. The ne module is only included with the installed system, but right now I have to run off the CD. That's my second problem though, Ubuntu 6.06 Server's kernel appears not to work on computers with 48Meg of RAM...
<ryanakca> noumaan: no clue... sorry, I just know that it's possible using that command...
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: np
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  remind me what windows-recovery does?
<knewt> bruenig: i'm using the expert server install
<w30> bur[n] er, good that would be better
<ryanakca> noumaan: aka, I forget how I had done it..
<Jimerson> menu->places->computer->filesystem->etc->x11 snook353
<cipher_nemo> w30: I don't think I'll need to do that since pretty clean system just for use as a PVR
<bruenig> knewt, ah
<snook353> ok, jimerson
<noumaan> ryanakca,  what about shift:swapcaps
<Jimerson> snook353 try it through that and it will work, I had trouble with the terminal too
<cipher_nemo> w30: but would be good to know in the future :)
<ryanakca> noumaan: have you tried using a differrent keyboardmap?
<sorush20> Dr_willis: key files are replaced , just wondering if my key files could alos be replaced..
<ryanakca> noumaan: maybe
<noumaan> ryanakca,  yes
<knewt> bruenig: and my "partitions" are all device-mapped. i've got them set up, but i need to get the ubuntu installer to know about them
<ryanakca> noumaan: kk
<bruenig> knetw, I got nothing
<crimsun> rapha: you chroot into your Ubuntu install and install another kernel.
<cipher_nemo> burner and w30, thx for the help... I'll relog and check it out
<avagant> Ok, I'm using fluxbox, and I like it.
<snook353> jimerson, ok , i got it
<avagant> This is about the easiest thing in the world.
<Stevo> who knows about wireless in ubuntu?
<snook353> i'll paste it
<gunfus> Hello guys
<Jimerson> snook353 great! Now scrolls down until you find input devices synaptic touchpad
<cipher_nemo> bur[n] er: does the two commands you gave me also transfer Firefox bookmarks?
<gunfus> I am trying to learn more about the linux source
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  a users 'key' files would all be in the home dir..  system wide - hmm.. /etc/ and a few other spots.. so ive not noiticed any similer programs for linux. you could make your own.. but how do you know whats imporiutant or not. :P
<w30> cipher_nemo, I keep a fake user on my system so I can steal files when I f#%@$%up, god knows I do it enough.
<avagant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gunfus> I wonder if anyone has a good recomendation on where to start reading the source
<gunfus> or what is someone easy to understand
<gunfus> so far I am looking at v4l
<gunfus> which is not too bad
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: yes... it copies settings for all programs
<Dr_willis> gunfus,  what source specfically?
<bur[n] er> cipher_nemo: be it firefox favorites, or thunderbird configuration
<sorush20> Dr_willis: I think that would com  under the easy backup project that is under develop
<gunfus> right now I am looking at tuner.c
<reter> can i go from hoary to dapper and skip breezy updates?
<cipher_nemo> w30: ahhh, makes sense :) I'm sure I would to if I was using ubuntu as my primary desktop... fortunately I can only fup right now, because onces MythTV is working, I won't do much else with the pc :)
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  i can say that ive never really had much of a need to backup the stuff. :P
<snook353> *looking*, jimerson
<avagant> reter: I've read that wasn't adviced.
<cipher_nemo> bur[n] er: cool, thx again!
<bur[n] er> reter: i wouldn't advise it... i killed a pc doing that once
<ArrenLex> reter: when you apt-get dist-upgrade, you go to the newest packages in your repositories.
<Xenguy> reter: I don't think that is recommended :-/
<cipher_nemo> that was easy :)
<hsunda3> gunfus: the source is too massive. Perhaps you might be better off determining what part of the source you want to learn first, and then look at that section of the code. Or you could start from a scratch at something like kernelnewbies.org or something
<crimsun> reter: it's not recommended to skip stable releases when dist-upgrading. That said, it's doable if you have patience and diligence.
<Ubuntu-ne> Hello all.
<sheepy1988> hey folks, anyone good with rhythmbox?
<bur[n] er> sheepy1988: define "good with" ;)
<gunfus> hsunda3: I will go to that
<snook353> ok, i found several things about the  input devices synaptic touchpad, jimerson
<bruenig> sheepy1988, just ask
* bur[n] er despises it, but can work it for what it works for
<rapha> crimsun: I'm already chrooted into it and am happily doing stuff. I just don't know which of the Ubuntu kernels that are in the repos could suit a box with 48MB of RAM?
<crimsun> rapha: -386
<hsunda3> gunfus: http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHacking
<rapha> crimsun: that's what the -server kernel is...
<ryanakca> I've got animate (ImageMagick) running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<sheepy1988> my rhythmbox doesnt play mp3s for some reason, i dont know if its because they're from an ipod backup disc or because its on a dvd, or because i havent got a decoder installed (newbie)
<errr> I did a server install of ubuntu, I did apt-get install gnome and got all the stuff needed for a gui now, but Im not sure the command to use to kick off the X server setup, any hints?
<gunfus> hsunda3: THANKS!
<crimsun> rapha: the -server kernel has a different config to -386
<Jimerson> snook353 can you email me all the options under that section?
<rapha> crimsun: aaah okay... thx then :)
<bruenig> sheepy1988, ubuntu doesn't have mp3 support by default, you have to install it
<sheepy1988> ah
<ArrenLex> errr: apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system-core
<bruenig> ubotu, tell sheepy1988 about mp3
<hsunda3> gunfus: what you were searching for?
<snook353> i've pasted it, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25619/ jimerson
<La_PaRCa> What would be the right software for someone to use on windows if they want to share their webcam with me in ekiga?
<Ubuntu-ne> Random question to the room: Should a basic Ubuntu install allow for desktops larger than 1024x768 for an Nvidia 5900?
<Jimerson> snook353 ah thanks
<sheepy1988> any hints on where to get the decorder and what not?
<sheepy1988> decoder*
<mortal5> for mplayer, don't you put your codecs in /usr/lib/codecs?
<bruenig> sheepy1988, check this
<bruenig> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ArrenLex> Ubuntu-ne: yes.
<errr> ArrenLex: wouldnt apt-get install gnome have added an Xserver considering it wont run with out one?
<crimsun> mortal5: /usr/lib/win32/
<snook353> so you have about the same toshiba, jimerson?
<ArrenLex> mortal: /usr/lib/win32 is default, although codecs will also work
<Ubuntu-ne> ArreLex.. hmmm. Thanks. I was afraid of that.
<sorush20> Dr_willis: google is offering something like this http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/index.html, I think it would be a great idea for ubuntu to do something similar where by if you have to reinstall your root partition and download update etc you would be able to sync back to the origianl ubuntu that you left. I do not mean backing up all your root partition but just your fav programs that you would like to 
<gunfus> hsunda3: well first I want to get my tuner video card working and for that I am working with the v4l guys.. next I guess I wanted to look into monitoring my system which I tried a couple of months ago.. but I wasn't that much into the coding stuff
<Jimerson> snook353 no, but my options ar ethe exact same :(
<ArrenLex> err: not necessarily. Check.
<snook353> Oh :(
<sheepy1988> cheers mate
<Ubuntu-ne> I blew up my Xconfig trying to get above 1024x768.
<sorush20> other things like source aditions from your fave sources is essential too..
<snook353> jimerson:  hmmm
<errr> ArrenLex: wow what a rip, it didnt, but now it is.. that seems like a bug :)
<Jimerson> snork353 was worth a shot- thanks
<alex_ubuntu>  I am trying to enable the printer I have located on my routers printer port in cups, any help..
<ryanakca> I've got animate (ImageMagick) running smoothly with 'animate -delay 20 *.png', but how do you export the animation into an animated .gif or .png?... I can't seem to find a -export option... (or something similar)
<gunfus> hsunda3: now I am thinking of something like getting this 256 RAM box PII box working with some linux
<hsunda3> gunfus: good luck!
<bruenig> Soekisan, that is a lot of server space that is essentially unnecessary seeing as if you want the app back, you can download it again anyways
<snook353> sorush20, you bought an external usb mouse, and it works better than the toughpad, jimerson?
<bruenig> sorry Soekisan I meant sorush20
<Jimerson> snook353 usb mouse works fine, my touchpad does not
<ArrenLex> errr: it's not a bug. Some people might want to install gnome on, for example, a network machine which serves the environment or applications for use by other machines running X on the network.
<gunfus> hsunda3: Thanks
<rapha> crimsun: is there a specification or something somewhere that says what the minimum requirements for the Ubuntu kernels are?
<snook353> Oh, well that's better than nothing, jimerson
<gunfus> hsunda3: I should probably look into gento for installing linux on the 256 RAM box, eh?
<viator> i configure my touch pad through the gui
<Dr_willis> sorush20,  theres several bookmark cacheing sites/tools out.. i was using that google one.. but some how it lost my bookmarks. :(  using Del.icio.us right now
<hsunda3> gunfus: probably not until you are quite comfortable with Linux in general .. for which of course Ubuntu is the best way to get started..
<nads> Hello... can anyone please help me set up my VPN connection to work? pptpconfig seems to work and is connected, but I'm unable to ping any remote computer....
<Jimerson> snook353 yeah true, but I still need to get this fixed so I can use the trackpad in the car or in class, or other places where using a mouse is not possible
<ArrenLex> ryanacka, try the command
<crimsun> rapha: the release notes have same basic notes, but feel free to flesh them out
<ArrenLex> ryancka: convert -delay 20 *.png foo.gif
<snook353> yeah.  i'm lookin forward to edgy, jimerson
<DrSpin> Just installed Dapper... semms that the file /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant is missing
<rapha> crimsun: as soon as I find them out :)
<Jimerson> snook353 is edgy suppose to fix this problem?
<snook353> maybe someone will catch this prob, jimerson.  idk
<gunfus> hsunda3: I am at medium confort  with linux.. but not the source.. there is of course tons of stuff that I need to get more familiar..
<DrSpin> oh... and the config files aren't there
<Ubuntu-ne> If my X config is hosed and It's a fresh install it would faster/easier to just reinstall rather than try to fix my xconf. I'm a Linux noob and can't vi my way out of a sack.
<Jimerson> snook353 if I ever figure it out I'll let you know
<DrSpin> anyone know where I can get a package that properly installs?
<snook353> ok, thanks jimerson
<ArrenLex> Ubuntu-ne: if you don't understand vi, use nano. More intuitive.
<hsunda3> gunfus: ok! good luck .. you could try Gentoo ... but remember, watching tons of messages scroll by your screen doesn't necessarily *teach* you anything. You can learn just about everything you want to know with Ubuntu as well...don't go by the misconception that if you install everything from source you will learn more. You can do all that from Ubuntu as well..
<krang> does anyone know why my disks are getting fskd every time I boot? It's a 250GB disk, and it's getting really annoying
<Ubuntu-ne> I was going to try to fire up Lynx to research the problem but U doesn't have Lynx installed by default?? I'm up on a SLAX live CD right now.
<totall_6_7> Ubuntu-ne: use nano or gedit they are easer to use than vi
<snook353> well, i'll wait a while to see who else has a prob with the newest epiphany....i like it better than firefox
<hsunda3> krang: how are you shutting down the machine?
<krang> hsunda3: with the trusty shutdown option in the GUi menu
<ArrenLex> Ubuntu-ne: if you want lynx, install it. apt-get install lynx
<crimsun> Ubuntu-ne: w3m is in the ubuntu-standard seed.
<ArrenLex> snook: epiphany doesn't support all the plugins I'm used to and comes with even more stupid Gnome dependencies. ;_;
<hsunda3> krang: hmm.... normally a fsck happens every once in 30 reboots.. (or something) .. sometimes it happens if *the machine was not shutdown cleanly* ...
<w30> totall_6_7, is nano a terminal app?
<snook353> hmmm :(, jimerson
<gunfus> hsunda3: I am with you.. back in the days of RH, for which my server is still on RH.. I have to often install everything from source.. and it really wasn't very motivating.. specially because of the problems that I was having compiling and looking at tons of mesgs scroll through my console without much knwoledge
<krang> hsunda3: I know, but this is doing it every time, regardless (no messages about "30 times without check" either)
<ArrenLex> w30: nano is a terminal app, yes.
<snook353> i don't like opera, and firefox Has Been unstable, jimeson
<Ubuntu-ne> hmm....
<Jimerson> snook353 yes?
<snook353> jimerson, i'll see about this newest firefox
<totall_6_7> w30: i have no clue on nano, i was just echoing what was said, I only use gedit, its simple and works
<Ubuntu-ne> Thanks for the input on nano and gedit..
<Jimerson> snook353 ok
<hsunda3> gunfus: lol .. the whole message scrolling will increase your geek factor in front of your friends through. The terminal always seems to carry some geek points with it ..
<snook353> jimerson, it Had been unstable
<Ubuntu-ne> is gedit a terminal app?
<suff0kate> how do you make yourself owner cause i'm the only one that uses this comp and i want to have full access to read and write on files
<hsunda3> krang: hmm... is there anything you could figure out from the output of the 'dmesg' command?
<ArrenLex> Ubuntu-ne: gedit is a gnome notepad clone. Graphical.
<krang> hsunda3: good suggestion, I'll go see
<totall_6_7> Ubuntu-ne:  you can run gedit from terminal yes
<snook353> oops, ok arrenlex
<Ubuntu-ne> Ah. that's what I thought. (hense the g)
<sureshot> hey if i run windows xp in a vm would i be able to run games and such such as swat 3 and 4 ghost recon and such
<hsunda3> gunfus: by back in the days, do you mean RH when it was still free? Wow .. then you must have bene using linux for long indeed...
<ArrenLex> suff0kate: that's exactly what Linux is designed NOT to let you do. If you need root access temporarily, prefix the command with sudo.
<Dr_willis> sureshot,  not very well.
<suff0kate> k
<Tonren> Hey guys, why are my images in Firefox garbled?  How do I fix it?
<hsunda3> sureshot: not sure.. guess you need lots of memory for that.. and still not very smoothly. VM I don't think is meant for gaming, atleast not yet.
<gunfus> hsunda3: yeah.. it increases my geek factor.. If i know what it reads.. otherwise.. when they ask me I will totally be such a dumb-head (for being politicly correct)
<hsunda3> gunfus lol..
<bruenig> Tonren, are you sure they are just resizing them, if so you can click on them to see them fully sized
<bruenig> aren't*
<tonyyarusso> How to define mount options for drives that are managed through hal?  For instance, I would like to have all USB flash drives mount with the sync option rather than the default of async, but of course such devices do not exist in fstab.
<gunfus> hsunda3: yep.. back in the days when it was free.. I started with RH5.2 and I was enthusiastic.. but I nevere really understood much of the code
<sureshot> thanks all dont have cedega on disability not money to buy it and i want to cut up my xp cd and send it back to ms as a statement
<Tonren> bruenig: Oh, they're certainly quite garbled.  Chunks of the image have been moved around, the coloration is off... all sorts of horrible things are happening to my poor images.
<Tonren> bruenig: And it happens on every website!
<hsunda3> gunfus: indeed..it's never too late to learn !
<ThePirateMonk3y> does anyone know about support on ubuntu for creative media players?
<gunfus> hsunda3: Now.. things are getting a lot better since I have 5 years of coding experience not particulary in C but in java.. C i did it for a year last year
<hsunda3> ok
<ArrenLex> Hi Jesus!
<dtrump> hello
<BankHead> hello
<man_id_unknown> How common is WxWidgets?
<BankHead> don't know
<dtrump> I'll soon find out
<Ubuntu-ne> Well thanks for the help. I'm going to switch over to the DD live cd and see about reinstalling. I'll be back.
<hsunda3> man_id_unknown: there are some good apps written with wx. I think Audacity is one.
<crimsun> man_id_unknown: quite common.
<gunfus> hsunda3: I remenber one day I was able to turn my fan on or off on my laptop.. that defently put me high in the geek factor in front of my friends..
<krang> hsunda3: Nope, no mention. it probes the IDE interfaces and recognises filesystems, but that's it
<man_id_unknown> crimsun: is it common enough to create a program with it without worry?
<gunfus> hsunda3: the only thing though.. is that I did leave linux alone for a long time.. since about RH6 to one year ago..
<crimsun> man_id_unknown: yes
<man_id_unknown> hsunda3: is it common enough to create a program with it without worry?
<gunfus> hsunda3: so i was away for a few years..
<viator> remove firefox
<man_id_unknown> crimsun: thank you. I appreceate that.
<regionalp> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop, which has an 80 gig hard drive
<regionalp>           with 11 gigs free.  I want to keep the other stuff on there.  I
<regionalp>           can't decide in the ubuntu installation whether to select this
<regionalp>           option: "Resize SCSI1 (o, o, o), partition #2 (sda) and use the
<regionalp>           freed space" or this option: "use the largest continuous free
<regionalp>           space."  Can someone please explain what these options mean? I don't
<regionalp>           want to fuck things up.
<hsunda3> man_id_unknown: yes why not ...
<knixtech> please help - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25623/
<sureshot> would anyone know ware i could get my hands on cedega
<ArrenLex> man_id: if your program is going to be in a package, then the dependencies are resolved automatically.
<crimsun> vlc is another well known program that uses WxW
<hsunda3> krang: hmmm... I am lost now ... sorry ..
<gunfus> ubotu: tell regionalp about pastebin
<hsunda3> man_id_unknown: of course! VLC ..
<ArrenLex> !pastebin > regionalp
<man_id_unknown> hsunda3: I don't have a reason. I just truly didn't know.
<snook353> i've been thinkin abou trying kunbuntu dapper.  would that be a good choice?
<man_id_unknown> hsunda3: What is VLC, Sir?
<w30> totall_6_7, for command line I like pico that comes with pine mail
<Ubuntu-ne> If anyone wants to get a chuckle at watching a noob (that would be me) knock his head around Ubuntu I'll be blogging about it. (www.friedgeek.com) Thanks again.
<knixtech> sureshot, buy it?
<DrSpin> could someone help me get WPA working on Dapper?? It seems the package for wpasupplicant is horribly broken (no init script, no config files)
<viator> sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<hsunda3> man_id_unknown: VLC is a popular media player on Linux/Windows/Mac ... open source, plays all kinds of files ...
<Ash-Fox> How would one extract a bunch of zip files in a directory? unzip -d *.zip ?
<krang> hsunda3: No trouble. Thanks anyway!
<knixtech> DrSpin, network-manager
<gunfus> hsunda3: anyways.. thanks for the website.. I will look into it.. maybe one day I will be more useful like you :D
<viator> and reinstall it see if that remedies it
<ArrenLex> Mention me, Ubuntu-ne! ;)
<WhiteNoise> regionalp, if you don't mind an 11gig ubuntu install, why not 'user the largest .. free space'?
<Ubuntu-ne> Will do ArrenLex.
<sureshot> knixtech gee i wish i had thought of that
<DrSpin> knixtech: UH ??
<hsunda3> gunfus: I just happen to know it, becuase I am taking an operating systems class in university .. best wishes anyway!
<man_id_unknown> hsunda3: Thank you. This really helps a lot. I need a easy-to-use yet popular gui. I think this is the one. ;) Thanks, SIr.
<knixtech> hehe
<Astray> Is it possible to change the hide/unhide speed of the gnome panels?
<knixtech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25623/
<malv> when is Edgy due?
<viator> make SURE the is no .mozilla folder
<viator> in your home dir
<knixtech> DrSpin, install network-manager
<viator> delete it
<knixtech> DrSpin, and WPA will work just fine
<ArrenLex> knixtech: where is this package from? It's newer than your system.
<avagant> Wow, this fluxbox is like BAM BAM
<GigaClon> I have this problem when compling with gcc is 3.3
<GigaClon> gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<sureshot> sureshot is on disability and fixed income and money for things like that is not avaliable
<knixtech> ArrenLex, I got it on the site, and if i do a apt-get same thing
<knixtech> sureshot, search google
<DrSpin> knixtech: are you sure you're not thinking WEP -- because that works fine
<knixtech> DrSpin, no, WPA,  i am using it to talk to you ;)
<alex_ubuntu> I have a printer on a print server, anyone know how to configure it... I had it working in RH8 with parport and lpd but can't figure it out on dapper
<micahcowan> knixtech, kudos for using electricsheep ^_^ ...btw, afaik it doesn't work well with gnome-screensaver (I'm using xscreensaver)
<micahcowan> Oddly, I haven't encountered the trouble you seem to be having, either on dapper or edgy :/
<Tonren> Hey guys, why are my images in Firefox garbled?  How do I fix it?
<alex_ubuntu> the driver is loaded I just need to re-direct it properly
<DrSpin> knixtech: it installs by default it seems... still no wpa...
<viator> i have wpa on too
<viator> :)
<knixtech> DrSpin, gnome or KDE?
<DrSpin> how did you configure it??
<DrSpin> GNOME, XFCE
<viator> dud its simple in the gui
<DrSpin> been screwing with wpasupplicant for a couple horus now and still nothing
<knixtech> DrSpin, do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<viator> in network manager
<DrSpin> no -- it won't find any interfaces
<Max_-> xmule or amule?
<bur[n] er> DrSpin: it will if you comment out /etc/network/interfaces file
<viator> yeah go to ect/network/interfaces
<suff0kate> how do you grant read and write access to /ect/privoxy/config  ??
<knixtech> micahcowan, ty for the kudos
<viator> and comment everything out
<viator> except
<viator> lo
<viator> loopback
<DrSpin> or rename ??
<DrSpin> LOL
<feross> DrSpin: goto  http://fdalmoro.blogspot.com  little wpa howto
<micahcowan> knixtech, where did you get the electricsheep .deb you're trying to install?
<viator> comment out you know put # signs infornt of
<kintaro0e> hi guys.how to disable the root account?
<w30> alex_ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<knixtech> micahcowan, i got it from the electricsheep.org
<knixtech> micahcowan, latest for debian
<micahcowan> kintaro0e, by default, it's disabled for login. If you've enabled it, you can delete root's password. Is that what you mean, or do you mean something else?
<micahcowan> knixtech, do you currently have it installed via the ubuntu repositories, or not installed at all? I'd recommend that you use the Ubuntu-specific .deb, if you don't.
<adam> Help I can't install a package! log file details here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25624/
<knixtech> micahcowan, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25625/
<alex_ubuntu> w30, been ther tried that different config
<Astray> Does anyone know if it's possible to assig na different wallpaper per workspace?
<ArrenLex> adam: why are you trying to install this package?
<alex_ubuntu> this is not a linux print server it is a router with a parallel port print server built in
<adam> to get MTP working w/ my mp3 player
<regionalp> I am installing ubuntu on my laptop, which has an 80 gig hard drive with 11 gigs free.  I want to keep the other stuff on there.  I can't decide in the ubuntu installation whether to select this option: "Resize SCSI1 (o, o, o), partition #2 (sda) and use the freed space" or this option: "use the largest continuous free space."  Can someone please explain what these options mean? I don't want to fuck things up.
<ArrenLex> adam: does it provide a somehow better version of the libntp package you already have installed?
<sg2> how do i install divx codecs?
<ArrenLex> libnjb5? **
<knixtech> sg2, easyubuntu
<bm0nk> Can someone do me a favour and type    modprobe firmware_class   and tell me if it says   FATAL: Module firmware_class not found   ? :S
<knixtech> !easyubuntu
<ArrenLex> !codecs > sg2
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<viator> get a real printserver
<knixtech> !easyubuntu > sg2
<ArrenLex> $ modprobe firmware_class
<ArrenLex> FATAL: Module firmware_class not found.
<viator> or a real networked printer
<knixtech> micahcowan, and yes , all the repos are enabled
<bm0nk> ArrenLex : thanks
<feross> regionalp: you can do costum partition and do it yourself
<adam> ??? like a more recent version is installed?
<alex_ubuntu> I have a dapper server up but haven'y figured it out yet..
<micahcowan> adam, it looks like it's probably safe for you to force overwriting. Try running the dpkg again with --force-conflicts?
<kintaro0e> micahcowan: hi i remember my friend told me using the passwd or sudo something that will disable the root account
<feross> regionalp: when the installer talks about use continuous free space, are you sure it's talking about the 11GB you can use?
<Mat_666> Hello...   I have a problem with external SATA disks...   they won't shutdown properly and I need to fsck them at reboot....   tried to script a sync+umount in a custom etc/rc1.d/K88 script, but it won't help....  any ideas ?
<adam> ok i'll try
<micahcowan> kintaro0e, the root account is disabled by default on Ubuntu. Have you done anything to enable it/do you have a root password?
<micahcowan> knixtech, hm.... which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<regionalp> feross: no, I have no idea what is going on.  I have 1 partition presently, 80 GB NTFS windows hard drive.  11 gb is empty on this partion.  I want to install ubuntu on this 11 gb. How do I achieve this?
<knixtech> micahcowan, dapper
<kintaro0e> micahcowan: yes.i enable it..but now i remember its just like this: sudo passwd -l root
<kintaro0e> right?
* ArrenLex observes the hilarious innuendo arising from using 'fsck' as a verb.
<feross> Mat_666: external SATA disks? are they hooked up via USB or are they just SATA disks but they're hanging out of your box? ;}
<iCod> Here's my problem, on startup loading hardware drivers and something else right before it fails, reducing startup time to about 5-10 ten minutes because it hangs before it says failed. Would anyone have clue of what's going on?
<Mat_666> eSATA disks
<adam> micahcowan did u try that right? cause when I try to put "sudo checkinstall --force-conflicts" (without quotes) in the terminal it says it's an unrecognized option
<adam> type*
<micahcowan> kintaro0e, yes, that sounds like just what you want.
<kintaro0e> micahcowan: yeah..thanks
<ArrenLex> adam: Why are you checkinstalling? You already have a .deb backage.
<viator> !electricsheep
<Mat_666> it's a SATA card with eSATA connectors.  the eSATA connector goes into a eSATA enclosure, which has a regular SATA connection inside.
<ubotu> electricsheep: screensaver showing collective dream of sleeping computers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.4-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 2669 kB, installed size 3376 kB
<feross> regionalp: ohh, you should resize the NTFS partition.
<ArrenLex> adam: could you please paste the output of dpkg -l libnjb5 | grep ii
<knixtech> viator, woot,  now can you fix it for me?
<knixtech> viator, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25625/
<regionalp> feross: how? In windows? may I do that in the ubuntu installer?
<adam> ii  libnjb5        2.2.4-3ubuntu3 Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox library
<feross> regionalp: hmm, never had to do it with the installer but I think you can.
<micahcowan> adam, yes: the option I gave you was for dpkg. Hm... I wouldn't recommend overwriting something installed by a .deb with something from checkinstall... I think you probably don't want to install from source. You may be wanting to install libnjb-dev (note the -dev) instead.
<ArrenLex> adam: you seem to be upgrading. If you're using checkinstall to build from source, specify the "name" to be libnjb5 to do it cleanly and avoid all these problems.
<feross> regionalp: I've done it with qtparted.
<ArrenLex> adam: and make sure you specify version to be 2.2.5
<ninwa> Anybody here familiar with setting up ATI drivers for the Radeon 9800 Pro on Edgy?
<ArrenLex> ninwa: are you having problems?
<w30> feross, does a ntfs partiton need to be defragged?
<viator> remove it and try reinstalling it for sh#$% and giggles
<feross> w30: yes
<ninwa> ArrenLex, yes. My xorg.conf looks right, and I downloaded and installed the packages, but fglrxinfo doesn't show it as being ATI drivers.
<knixtech> !electricsheep > knixtech
<micahcowan> knixtech, I'm afraid I've never seen errors from apt like that (for those reading along: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25625/). I'm not sure how to get around that.  Wait, are you sure it didn't install? After the QT errors (which seem quite odd coming from apt-get), it appears to continue installing...
<ninwa> At this point I'd go for any advice :)
<ArrenLex> ninwa: downloaded and installed what packages?
<ninwa> I had it working on dapper, it was painless
<ninwa> Arren, one second, I did a lot of stuff out of desperation at one point, haha. Let me bring up the guide I used.
<knixtech> micahcowan, well it does install, because it shows up in ss,  but doesnt run
<ArrenLex> knixtech: I don't think those errors are from apt. Have you, by any chance, launched a program with an & switch earlier in this terminal session?
<suff0kate> how am i supposed to edit the damn config.txt when i can't even save it
<knixtech> ArrenLex, nope
<suff0kate> and when i try using the access stuff it doesn't work
<GigaClon> gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<jrib> ubotu: tell suff0kate about sudo
<GigaClon> I have this problem when compling with gcc is 3.3
<micahcowan> knixtech, doesn't run? Are you using gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver? What happens when you try to run it?
<ArrenLex> ...
<Abst> ...
<jrib> suff0kate: by "access stuff" you mean sudo?
<feross> regionalp: so what are you doing?
<ArrenLex> What happen? Somebody set up us the bomb?
<Abst> Bwhaha
<knixtech> wtf
<Abst> Thats cool
<fildo> wtf
<SinnerG> lol
<suff0kate> no i want to add a line to the config but it won't let me
<viator> bots?
<jrib> suff0kate: what config?
<w30> ooooooooooohh, the twilight zone
<AlReece45> that was a lot of people getting off at once...
<suff0kate> privoxy
<knixtech> micahcowan, how do i know which one i am using?
<adam> here's what I got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25626/
<SinnerG> split :p
<jrib> suff0kate: use sudo, like so:    sudo nano /etc/foo
<ninwa> ArrenLex: I followed Method 2 - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<suff0kate> k
<kitche> AlReece45: it was a net split
<Abst> Whats a net split
<Mat_666> I have a problem with external eSATA disks...   they won't shutdown properly and I need to fsck them at reboot....   tried to script a sync+umount in a custom etc/rc1.d/K88 script, but it won't help.... I'm sure this script is ran because I created small text file in it to verify it is run.  I put the script at K88 because I want it to be ran last, juste before the syslogd shutdown (these are data partitions, not system ones...  however I have a virtual ma
<ArrenLex> adam: no. Run the command "checkinstall". Then when it brings up that screen when it shows you the values, press 2 and enter. Type libnjb5. Press enter.
<ichabod> hi
<knixtech> micahcowan, if i run "electricsheep" in shell, it comes up and plays the sheep, but if i set it to ss, it does nothing
<iCod> Here's my problem, on startup loading hardware drivers and something else right before it fails, reducing startup time to about 5-10 ten minutes because it hangs before it says failed. Would anyone have clue of what's going on?
<micahcowan> knixtech, if you haven't changed anything, you're using gnome-screensaver. Do you simply get a black screen when you're running it? (BTW, have you used electricsheep before?)
<ninwa> Arren, let me retry a few things first, actually. I believe I might have missed a step.
<knixtech> micahcowan, yes a black screen
<knixtech> micahcowan, i use it on windows, so yes i know how it works
<adam> ok. now enter to continue?
<knixtech> ack i said windows
<ichabod> I'm running an intel 865G graphics card, but when I try to run Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, I hear sound, but see nothing.
<ArrenLex> ninwa: are you certain that your card won't be supported by the driver installed via method 1?
<micahcowan> knixtech, unfortunately, I haven't gotten it running on gnome-screensaver recently. I had to install xscreensaver (apt-get install xscreensaver), which mostly replaces gnome-screensaver.
<knixtech> great, ill try that
<knixtech> ty
<ArrenLex> adam: yes, if "name" is libnjb5 and "version" is 2.2.5, press enter.
<ninwa> Arren, no I'm not. Do you suggest I retrace the steps in method 1?
<ArrenLex> ninwa: I strongly suggest you use the default ubuntu packages if at all possible.
<ichabod> I figure it's a driver problem, but I haven't a clue; I'm new to linux, and am running dapper drake.
<ArrenLex> ninwa: much less... messing.
<knixtech> micahcowan, how do i use the xscreensaver?
<nrdb> I am looking into video capture, if a card uses the bttv module does that mean it uses software compression ?
<adam> i still got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25628/
<viator> samewa uou use gnome-screensaver
<micahcowan> knixtech, I should warn you that the screensaver config doesn't seem to be in System -> Preferences for xscreensaver, though. You may need to manually run xscreensaver-demo. And, you'll probably need to log out/log in for xscreensaver to come up with your gnome session.
<ArrenLex> adam: view the log. Tell me what it says.
<knixtech> micahcowan, ty
<tarmath> sorry newbie question here lads... Ive always wondered how I could see why a package is being installed when I request another package... like what is the dependency tree... is there any application that can tell me that?
<adam> o wait easy to fix. log says operation requires superuser privilege. I just use sudo right?
<feross> ichabod: not sure exactly but I would run the game in 'safe' mode and change the video setting to the lowest at first and then try it. Then notch it up little by little until you get best resolution without fudging things up.
<ichabod> okay... how do I run in safe mode? I'm a complete noob.
<kitche> tarmath: you could go to the software website that your install it says the dependencies on there
<ArrenLex> adam: I strongly suggest you run the command from scratch as "sudo checkinstall" rather than just installing the generated package with sudo.
<feross> ichabod: I'm not familiar with the game but you can probably find it on the game website or google.. G Knows ALL.
<motin> Updated: http://wiki.motin.eu/HowToComfortablySwitchFromWindowsToUbuntu  I appreciate feedback and impromptu corrections (the wiki is open for everyone)
<ArrenLex> feross: if you run the command "glxgears", do you see it?
<ichabod> I searched google for a couple days (!!!) but to no avail.
<tarmath> kitche: well the dependencies im wondering about dont seem to be directly needed by the application I want to install...
<nrdb> ichabod: there are ordinary users (default) and then root access (must be admin and give password) that can do anything.
<feross> ArrenLex: yes I see it but it runs SLOOOOWWW for me because I have a SiS card in my lappy.
<ichabod> So if I want to run in safe mode, I have to have root access?
<kitche> tarmath they probably are just that they are needed for the other things to work in that app
<ArrenLex> feross -> ichabod for glxgears, sorry
<decko> Hi guys!!! There some way to install Ubuntu in a LVM Volume???
<tarmath> kitche: yes, but I want to know which one...
<ichabod> glxgears? Yes, I see them.
<ArrenLex> decko: check out the alternate install.
<feross> ArrenLex: oh ok, was going to say no 3D support for SiS ... Lesson learned, always buy lappys with Nvidia
<adam> here's the instructions I found on the ubuntu forums to get my mp3 player working on ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250 does this help? I ran into the original problem at step 12 under manual instructions
<ArrenLex> Nvidia owns all.
<ichabod> I have crappy intel 'extreme' graphics 2. Ugh.
<feross> ichabod: no, it all depends on the game
<ichabod> okay, so how do I run it in safe mode?
<ArrenLex> adam: no problem. There is no issue. Just run "sudo checkinstall" right now.
<bur[n] er> intel extreme works with beryl for me :)  I like it
<ArrenLex> ichabod: do you get 3D acceleration?
<ichabod> I don't know. How do I tell?
<kitche> bur[n] er aiglx?
<jmerlin> what is the command to display the gnome "Run Application" dialog?
<bur[n] er> kitche: si
<decko> ArrenLex: What is this??? a new system??? Or can I do this with the liveCD???
<ArrenLex> ichabod: if you do, be happy with the card -- Intel is the only open-source 3D driver. :)
<feross> ichabod: go to google.com type in. wolfinstein safe mode ... then hit enter.. look through articles
<bur[n] er> jmerlin: Alt+F2
<adam> y
<adam> oops
<nrdb> ichabod: an ordinary user can't modify the most of the setup files for linux so is 'safe', the root/admin user can change anything so is 'unsafe'
<jmerlin> not alt+f2
<bruenig> bur[n] er, that is not a command
<suff0kate> how do you save in gnu nano?
<jmerlin> the actual terminal command
<ichabod> oh... okay! Thanks. I'll be back in a bit. I'm running it in safe mode, then, I guess.
<jmerlin> i need to add it to my menu via alacarte
<bur[n] er> jmerlin: isn't it part of metacity?
<jmerlin> and you can't add alt+f2 as a command
<jmerlin> perhaps
<ArrenLex> suffokate: ctrl + x, y, s
<jimerson> how do I change permissions on a file that is read/write for the owner?
<ArrenLex> sorry, ctrl+x, y, enter
<nickv111> How would one go about installing cryptsetup on Dapper Drake?
<bur[n] er> jmerlin: it's not part of metacity... it works in beryl too :\
<nrdb> ichabod: I presume you have a ubuntu setup?
<jmerlin> hm..
<nickv111> apt-cache search cryptsetup doesn't turn it up
<ichabod> Yes, I do.
<jmerlin> what is the command then -_-
<tarmath> jmerlin: have you tried alt-f2 and then look at the process list?
<jmerlin> how do you check the plist?
<nickv111> Maybe it's in a different repository?
<adam> i still get errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25630/
<tarmath> jmerlin:  ps aux in a terminal
<bur[n] er> jmerlin: got me ;)
<jmerlin> jimerson: chown to change the owner or chmod to add the flags
<ArrenLex> adam: yes you are getting errors, because you're not changing the name to libnjb5 like I told you to.
<jmerlin> jimerson: you might need to use sudo if it's owned by root
<tarmath> jmerlin: do it before and after... while the window is showing
<kitche> jmerlin you can pas aux or top
<jure> hello i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner the auto.log file. someone help me ? (sorry for english)
<nrdb> ichabod: if you put 'nrdb:' your message will be highlighted for me.  when you installed ubuntu you where asked for a user name, are you loged in with that name now?
<ichabod> nrdb: yes, I am logged into that name.
<jimerson> jmerlin thanks
<nrdb> ichabod: ok, this user has admin ability, open a terminal, and I will demonstate for you (nothing important will be changed).
<ichabod> kk
<tarmath> sorry newbie question here lads... Ive always wondered how I could see why a package is being installed when I request another package... like what is the dependency tree... is there any application that can tell me that?
<viator> apt
<ichabod> nrdb: It always just asks for a password whenever I want to do something adminish.
<ArrenLex> tarmath: do you mean, which file does it need?
<nrdb> ichabod: yes.
<jimerson> jmerlin what command follows sudo in order to open the file?
<kitche> ArrenLex he means what software that is needed to make that app run like its's suppose to
<lufis> Tough question, but can anyone just give me the quick and dirty of what's the best filesystem?
<jure> hello i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner this file. someone help me ?
<ichabod> nrdb: But what happens is that when I run Enemy Territory in console, I get a black screen, but I can hear the music.
<segfault> tarmath, man apt-get also apt-cach show pkg-name will show u details including dependencies of pkg
<nrdb> ichabod: I don't know what 'Enemy Territory' is
<nickv111> Nevermind. My /etc/apt/sources.list was fubar
<ichabod> nrdb: oh... lol it's a WWII fps
<tarmath> segfault: ive already looked into those, what I want is the dependency tree, not only the direct dependencies... have I overlooked something?
<nrdb> ichabod: a game?
<ichabod> nrdb: yes
<dailama> Anyone here to help?
<dailama> I have a question if so?
<segfault> lufis, opinions vary, i like reiser for desktop
<nickv111> dailama: Please do not ask to ask
<nickv111> dailama: Just ask.
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jmerlin> jimerson: open it how?
<dailama> nickv111, how do i start something from within a terminal window
<nrdb> ichabod: does it start with a intro clip?
<jmerlin> how do i close a process with ps?
<ichabod> nrdb: yes
<jure> i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner this file. anybody help me ?
<tarmath> ArrenLex: in fact im trying to figure out why installing some php web app makes the system want to install perl
<dailama> nickv111, and not lose the terminal window
<segfault> jmerlin, u dont use kill
<nickv111> dailama: Just type the program name.
<lufis> segfault: Well, I've been trying to figure out which one :P So many to choose from... and I refuse to use ext3 just because it's default ;)
<nickv111> dailama: What program are you trying to start, for example?
<adam> ok thanks that part worked, but now on a different part of those instructions it says No package 'glib-2.0' found, No package 'gthread-2.0' found, and No package 'gtk+-2.0' found. how can i quickly get these packages?
<ichabod> nrdb: but when I press space bar, which skips the clip, it's still black. And I don't know how to quit it after that either.
<ArrenLex> tarmath: ah. Yes, I've wondered that myself many times. If you find such a tool, please tell me!
<lufis> segfault: I'm actually using resier right now...
<ichabod> nrdb: so I have to coldboot my pc (shock)
<jmerlin> kill works :>
<jure> i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner this file. anybody help me ?
<nickv111> dailama: Oh, I see what you're saying
<dailama> for instance i'm using tilda.....i start say...xmms from the terminal window
<ArrenLex> adam: apt-cache search for those packages.
<dailama> i lose the terminal
<dailama> until i close xmms
<nex_> can anyone help me out with the alien command?
<nex_> i need to install maya
<segfault> lufis, i recommend reiser, ive used it for many years without any issue, it is quite fast and stable, and chks after an improper shutdown are faster than with ext2 or 3
<nickv111> dailama: You want to run a program, but you don't want to lose control of the terminal
<nrdb> ichabod: don't know what going on here, if you try and shut down the console, what happens ?
<ArrenLex> dailama: instead of "xmms", type "xmms &"
<nex_> but they are .rpm;s
<dailama> nickv111, exactly
<nickv111> dailama: Run it in the background by using an ampersand
<bur[n] er> dailama: type "xmms &"
<jimerson> jmerlin: I am trying to change the permissions of a file.. how do I open it under root?
<nickv111> dailama: Like, "xmms &"
<tarmath> ArrenLex: cant possibly believe there wouldnt be one... but Im running out of places to look it up...
<bur[n] er> doh ;)
<ichabod> nrbd: well, I don't know how to shut down the console. Kind of embarassing.
<dailama> nickv111,
<lufis> segfault: Great, thank you :)
<dailama> interesting
<ichabod> nrdb: it's just a black screen, I can't exit at all.
<segfault> lufis, np
<wickedpuppy> & will put the program in background
<nickv111> dailama: Basically, that just runs it in the background
<jure> i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner this file. anybody help me ?
<jure> i deleted auto.log but i dont know owner this file. anybody help me ?
<nickv111> dailama: "fg" will put it back into the foreground
<ArrenLex> !repeat
<nrdb> ichabod: does the whole screen go black?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nickv111> dailama: Suspend and then "bg" will put it into the background again.
<nex_> how do i use the "Alien" command to change the name of a file?
<ichabod> nrdb: yup.
<ArrenLex> nex: what do you mean, "change the name of a file"?
<lufis> jure: Can you rephrase your question?
<dailama> nickv111, so does that mean if I close the terminal out the program then dies as well
<kitche> nex_: alien is used to convert packages
<wickedpuppy> nex_, alien doesn't change the name of the file ... mv does
<nex_> that
<ichabod> nrdb: it's a full screen program... maddeningly so.
<dailama> in front or back?/
<nex_> i need to convert the package
<jmerlin> jimerson, you don't open it under root to change the permissions
<nickv111> dailama: You need to type "^D"
<ArrenLex> dailama: yes, the program will still die if you close the term. However, the term will be useable for other commands.
<nex_> from .rpm to .deb
<lufis> nex_: sudo apt-get install alien
<nickv111> dailama: Like, you need to exit the shell before you close the terminal for it to close without killing your process
<dailama> interesting
<segfault> tarmath, dependency tree, hmm, i dont off such a tool (and havent needed one since i stopped using gentoo), ive always been able to find all the info i need from apt-get
<feross> jure: yeah, you don't make any sense. What auto.log? where is it located? why did you delete it? why do you want it back? what does the owner have to do with anything?
<nickv111> dailama: "^D" (ctrl-D) will exit your shell, leaving your running processes intact
<ArrenLex> nex: sudo alien "package.rpm"
<jmerlin> jimerson, you'll use chown to change the user or chmod to change the permissions
<nex_> without "" i suppose?
<nrdb> ichabod: ok.  now for a Linux trick, if you hold down <ctrl> <alt> keys and press <f1> ... <f7> you get different screen <f7> is the gui.  give it a try now.
<segfault> tarmath, err that should read i dont know of ....
<jimerson> jmerlin: ok I will try that thanks
<ArrenLex> nex: without.
<pooru> how do i go about mounting a secondary slave hd?
<nex_> ok
<jmerlin> dammit what's the command to launch the run command -_-.. i did the ps list by pid and it doesn't show up
<jmerlin> at all
<nickv111> It's got to be hard to be someone who speaks a language other than English in an English-centered technical world
<ichabod> nrdb: cool! so those are like terminals w/o the gui, right?
<nex_> and that should change the "package" from .rpm to .deb?
<nickv111> Not that the world is English-centered. Just the technical world, it seems.
<jmerlin> ran it without, started the run dialog, ran it again
<jmerlin> and it doesn't come up..
<pooru> when i go to computer it shows up as "Local Slave"
<nrdb> ichabod: yes, you can allways kill a program from them.
<dailama> nickv111, ctrl-d exits shell...program can run in foreground or background...ampersands free up the terminal when starting apps from the command line....anything else i miss?
<ichabod> nrdb: is there a specific command for killing a program?
<kitche> jmerlin: you did that in a terminal?
<adam> how? sry i'm new to linux....i'm learning tho!
<ArrenLex> ichabod: terminals are without the GUI by definition. The GUI terminals are terminal EMULATORS. :P They're a GUI frontend to mimic not having a GUI. Does that make sense?
<pooru> but if i double-click on that it says "Unable to mount" b/c /dev/hdb1 is not removable
<GigaClon> can some one help me with this
<GigaClon> I have this problem when compling with gcc is 3.3
<GigaClon> gcc-3.3: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory
<ArrenLex> ichabod: killall <program>
<jmerlin> yes kitche
<GigaClon> but I have installed gcc 3.3 thru synaptic
<ichabod> ArrenLex: yes, that makes perfect sense.
<jure> lufis : which user is owner /var/log/auth.log file? i deleted this file. and created again. and now owner is root. what can i do. thanks (:
<nickv111> dailama: Nope.
<nrdb> ichabod: yes 'kill' the trick is you need to know the number of the process you want to kill, have you that console open
<feross> pooru: first you need to partition it and format it. then make a directory to mount it to like /mnt/spare ... Then use the mount command to mount.
<ArrenLex> jure: to change the owner, type "sudo chown <username> /var/log/auth.log" where <username> is whoever you want to own it.
<tarmath> segfault: i used to be on gentoo before too, and im missing that kinda app, Ill see if Ive read past something good for me in the apt-get manual again then...
<kitche> GigaClon: install build-essential
<GigaClon> i have
<ichabod> nrdb: no I don't have it open now... I wasn't sure how to close it again, and I thought I'd jump on here for some help.
<jmerlin> the nearest i can find is gksuexec
<jmerlin> which lets you run a program as a user
<pooru> feross, it already has data on it. it's formatted NTFS from my previous XP install
<jure> ArrenLex thanks
<CaptainMorgan> what's a good emulator(?) for playing games in ubuntu that run in Win? Im not thinking anything 3-D or intense.. just simple online poker
<pooru> i'm trying to get the data off of it
<rixth> BHSPitLappy, yo around?
<kitche> CaptainMorgan: wine
<bignose> hi. i just booted off the livecd, and network manager does not have WPA options for my wireless card, only WEP. what's the deal ?
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: wine
<segfault> tarmath, :) i find i care less about the extra libs etc that get installed when i dont have to compile them, i just install what i need
<ArrenLex> CaptainMorgan: online poker? Like, In a browser?
<CaptainMorgan> ArrenLex, nah
<nrdb> ichabod: not the game, a console you can type commands in see "Applications->Accesories->Terminal"
<CaptainMorgan> clientside
<bur[n] er> CaptainMorgan: get official wine repositories to get the latest version
<ArrenLex> Captain: wine
<CaptainMorgan> wine seems to be the official word on it, thanks ;)
<ichabod> nrdb: okay, I have a terminal open, is that what you mean?
<feross> pooru: if you do a df -h do you see it mounted anywhere?
* bur[n] er plays call of duty and warcraft 3
<GigaClon> there is a weird compling bug with 3.4 and up so I need to use 3.3 i have all the build essentials and what not
<Kenny_72454> ello ello
<pooru> feross: nope
<nrdb> ichabod: yes, now try the command 'ps -A'
<adam> arrenlex, i'm new to linux and don't get how to use apt-cache to get and install those 3 packages
<pooru> feross: only thing mounted (as far as HD's) is /dev/hda1
<tarmath> segfault: right, I generally dont care either, but I dont like perl at all, and when I saw it wanted to install it, I just couldnt do for it without knowing why... at any rate, thanks for your help
<bruenig> adam, open up a terminal, applications>accessories>terminal
<segfault> adam, apt-get to install pkgs
<ArrenLex> adam: "apt-cache search" just searches through the repositories for whatever string you specify.
<ichabod> nrdb: I get PID TTY TIME CMD and 7200 pts/1 00:00:00 ps
<jmerlin> someone here must know -_-
<bruenig> searches the cache you already have
<ArrenLex> adam: so if you want a package called bobfred, you would "apt-cache search bobfred" and it would list all the packages with bobfred in name or description.
<kitche> jmerlin: try top
<ichabod> nrdb: just saw the capital A... kk
<ArrenLex> adam: so when you find the package you want, you "apt-get install <package>" it.
<GigaClon> any help
<PorkkroP> Does XGL work with ATI under ubuntu?
<pooru> feross: it also says "could not execute pmount" in the File Browser errors
<ArrenLex> adam: remind me why you're compiling a library you already have again?
<feross> pooru: ok hold a sec, there's a site with good instructions.
<pooru> thanks
<segfault> tarmath, np
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: do you mean run like you get in windows when you click start-run? Or something else?
<bruenig> adam, do sudo apt-get install package, make sure you use sudo
<ArrenLex> Yes, adam, sudo when you need to do administrative things like installing things.
<rylasasin> what is the channel again for XGL?
<Netslayer> I installed edgy, tried "suspend" to power off, it failed and ever since when i restart it hangs for 4 minutes.. please help me fix this "[52]  jumps to [245]  Attempting manual resume  than it goes on to mounting root
<rylasasin> ubuntu xgl that is
<feross> pooru:  here it is ... http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=585
<feross> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<GigaClon> another question how do I get a configure script to generate makefiles that use gcc 3.3?
<pooru> feross: thanks, i'll go check it out now
<bruenig> rylasasin, #ubuntu-xgl
<nrdb> ichabod: that is a list of every process on your computer, when you want to kill a program you need its number (first column), to limit what you see we can use the 'grep' command to only show some of the list.   try (ps -A | grep 'screen'), you sould only see one line now.
<CorpseFeeder> Is this page not quite right? http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Quake-HOWTO-3.html - It says in the instructions for installing the demo to do "mv Install/Data/baseq2 ." but that just generates a cannot overwrite directory error.
<adam> kk bruenig, arrenlex, it didn't work when I ran the script they provided on the forum post, so i'm following the manual install instructions. here's the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<ArrenLex> GigaClon: ./configure -CC=gcc-3.3 typically. Or else make sure it's the only gcc on your system. Or else make sure /usr/bin/gcc is a symlink to /usr/bin/gcc-3.3
<bruenig> adam, what are you trying to do?
<GigaClon> is that for C and C++
<ArrenLex> ichabod: to kill a program just type "killall program" ; don't mess with process numbers.
<ichabod> nrdb: okay, cool. So to kill a specific one, you just use the PID number?
<nrdb> ArrenLex: didn't know about that one.
<ichabod> ArrenLex: okay, that makes sense.
<CosmoDad> I'm having problems reading PDFs in firefox... it just opens a blank page... can anyone help me (still using breezy)?
<bruenig> adam, that looks like fun...
<bruenig> CosmoDad, you are using mozilla-acroread?
<CosmoDad> bruenig: I've installed that, yes
<ichabod> nrdb: So the fact that I get a black screen... any idea there? I tried changing the screen resolution, looked into drivers (useless inquiry, I'm too noobish), and generally sat and wondered a lot.
<nrdb> ichabod: yes that one way of doing it.
<CosmoDad> bruenig: it used to work before but some time stopped
<nocti> is there an app like M$ movie maker? thanks
<linkzero> would anyone happen to know how to get settings on GLSlideshow.  i'm trying to tell it where to get the pics from, but there isn't a settings button
<CosmoDad> bruenig: any idea?
<bruenig> CosmoDad, I hate opening pdfs in the browser, but you might try this as nontechnical and stupid as it may seem. Do sudo apt-get remove mozilla-acroread, and then remove the .adobe directory in your home folder, then reinstall
<nrdb> ichabod: no idea on the black screen but it is handy to know how to kill without reseting the whole computer.
<GigaClon> I used the -CXX=gcc-3.3 tag but i can't make anything with the files
<Netslayer> here's my pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/190553     shows my edgy system hanging for 4 minutes... ideas?
<ichabod> nrdb: most definitely! Thanks for that... it'll save me the annoyance of rebooting.
<CosmoDad> bruenig: you think .adobe has to do with the FF plugin?
<CorpseFeeder> something is missing from the how-to for installing quake2 demo...  "mv Install/Data/baseq2 ." gives me an error.. what is the command meant to be instead?
<nrdb> ichabod: is there a website for the game ?
<ArrenLex> back, sorry.
<ichabod> nrdb: it's a free thingee... there's not a whole lot of support for it.
<bruenig> CosmoDad, good point, I am a little messed up today...that wouldn't work anyways. Or at least it wouldn't make any sense to uninstall it
<ubuntu> im having problems mounting a harddrive with a live cd
<CosmoDad> bruenig: I'll try it anyway :)
<bruenig> you could just delete it and then relaunch it and get the same ffect as that
<holycow> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/09/19/1759237
<adam> get my stupid Creative Zen Vision: M mp3 player to work on linux! I should have been smarter when i picked an mp3 player and used a UMS one, but I picked the vision: m, which uses MTP (Media Transfer Protocol, i beleive) in the support threads for my mp3 player, it says libmtp adds mtp support to linux and therefor support for my mp3 player. they didn't have much instructions in the support thread, so i searched ubuntu forums and found those ins
<adam> tructions (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250) and am trying to follow them but keep getting errors...(I think i need a padded room all my own)
<CosmoDad> bruenig: well, didn't work :(
<holycow> that looks usefull for all our friends that are trying to setup dual boot in the wrong order
<bur[n] er> adam: i've seen reports of it working in Banshee
<holycow> :)
<FaithX> I know I should know the answer to this but how do I set system-wide variables?
<Tokenbad> crossover seems like it is getting better with its new release soon
<ArrenLex> adam: but you seem to already have that library installed.
<tarmath> well heck, when I go through aptitude, installing the application makes it want to install perl and lots of other stuff, but going directly with apt-get doesnt... im not using aptitude ever again...
<bruenig> CosmoDad, well the plugin should be in /usr/lib/firefox/
<nrdb> ichabod: have you seen if there is a cannel for it here.  try '/join #<name>' etc.
<kitche> adam: it works with banshee I've tested it out
<bruenig> CosmoDad, well the plugin should be in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins*
<kitche> tarmath: aptitude follows dependencies
<CosmoDad> bruenig: seems to be missing...
<ichabod> nrdb: Okay, I'll do that. Thanks for helping!
* bur[n] er likes the zen vision:m
<CosmoDad> bruenig: there's only one .so unrelated to acrobat
<nrdb> ichabod: ok no problem
<tarmath> kitche: apt-get doesnt?
<CosmoDad> bruenig: any idea what I need to link?
<nenochka> tarmath, that's because aptitude automatically installs needed dependencies
<bruenig> CosmoDad, perhaps it is in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<boris55> can I install ubuntu using xfs or jfs?
<kitche> tarmath: apt-get will just install the program but might not run correctly
<adam> well i get this error when I try to start gnomad2: gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CosmoDad> bruenig: yup, there it is: nppdf.so
<Netslayer> should have stuck with gentoo
<adam> but hopefully it won't matter cause hopefuly banshee will work
<tarmath> wow no kidding?
<bruenig> hooray
<bruenig> hopefully it works
<ArrenLex> kitche: that's FUD. apt-get works just as well as aptitude.
<bur[n] er> apt-get installs dependencies
<CosmoDad> bruenig: any further linking necessary?
<proudfoot> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<bruenig> ArrenLex, his claim is wrong, but apt-get is not the same as aptitude
* bur[n] er shuns the gentoo
<bruenig> CosmoDad, launch it and see if it works
<CosmoDad> bruenig: I've re-launched FF already, doesn't work
<tarmath> so whats the truth anyway? aptitude installs more packages for sure, why?
<epod> I have an odd issue.  I apparently (According to the sound properties) have two sound devices, one is aHDA Nvidia (Alsa Mixer) and the other is SigmaTEL STAC9200 (OSS Mixer).  Both are unmuted, appear to be detected fine, and respond to my keyboard volume keys if I watch the volume bar.  Yet no sound is emitted, and in fact I only have one sound device ( a Sigmatel High Def audio Codec according to Windows)
<ArrenLex> bruenig: no, apt-get is not the same as aptitude, but it works just as well. It's just not GUI. Different strokes...
<bruenig> CosmoDad, hmmm, and pdfs work outside of ff?
<kitche> ArrenLex: yes it does I m just saying if it doesn't pull down the needed dependencies then the app won't work like it's suppose to
<CosmoDad> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> ArrenLex, apt-get is not gui, apt-get doesn't track dependencies, aptitude does
<ArrenLex> kitche: apt-get will get all the dependencies you need.
<bruenig> CosmoDad, go into firefox and type about:plugins in the address bar
<kitche> ArrenLex: is that why tarmath says it's not pulling all the software like aptitude does?
<ArrenLex> bruenig:define "track dependencies"
<feross> epod: tried alsamixer and nothing mutted?
<tarmath> im saying aptitude is pulling stuff I dont want/need
<epod> feross, yep.. nothing muted.
<bruenig> ArrenLex, as in when you do aptitude remove, it removes all the dependencies it installed with it so that they don't float around on your disk uselessly
<tarmath> but apt-get definitively pulls out dependencies...
* bur[n] er stays out of the war of aptitude/apt-get and realizes no one really cares either way ;)
<adam> how do i get banshee to recognize my mp3 player (Creative Zen vision: M)?
<ryanmc> i cant seem to mount a hard drive while running from a live cd any hints....
<bur[n] er> adam: it just does?  /me shrugs
<CosmoDad> bruenig: there's an Adobe 7.0 entry
<jester45> could someone please help me with setting up my HP deskjet 712c printer
<HTGN-css|Silent_> Hey guys. I reinstalled Windows and it killed grub. I tried reinstalling grub by chrooting to my linux partition from live, but I can't grub-install because /dev/sda dissappears after I chroot. What must I do?
<bur[n] er> kitche: how'd you get your zen to work with banshee?
<bruenig> CosmoDad, well it sees it, don't know what else there is to do
<ArrenLex> bruenig: ah, yes, that's correct. However, what kitche was saying is that if you try to install a new program with apt-get, it won't fetch all the dependencies it needs and the program won't be runnable, which is BS and FUD.
<Netslayer> is there a channel for non newbs?
<kitche> bur[n] er don't own a zen lol but I tested it you just plug it in :P
<bruenig> ArrenLex, yeah, that is why I said, he was wrong but that to say they are the same is wrong, even if they are essentially the same for his purpose
<bur[n] er> Netslayer: if you know of one, let me know ;)
<nrdb> anyone here had experience with the Linux Media Labs cards?
<CorpseFeeder> is there a channel for getting quake2 to work?
<adam> ok i opened banshee and plugged in my Zen and nothing happened.
<bur[n] er> lol
<ArrenLex> bruenig: I never said they were the same! I said, and I quote: kitche: that's FUD. apt-get works just as well as aptitude.
<bur[n] er> adam: sorry man, not sure, you could check the banshee website
<ArrenLex> burenig: Maybe I interpreted wrong, but to me, "just as well" != "in exactly the same manner as".
<rylasasin> I need both compiz and xgl right?
<CosmoDad> bruenig: ok thanks
<bruenig> right, I suppose interpretation comes into play here which ultimately you have the last word on because you said it. It seemd as if you were saying the same
<Netslayer> how about an edgy channel?
<bur[n] er> rylasasin: beryl > compiz
<epod> Netslayer, #ubuntu+1
<kitche> ArrenLex: wow guess you didn't read what I wrote I said it doesn't pull the dependencies when you uninstall
<adam> remember it's a Zen Vision: M not a Nomad or other creative player. there seems to be more problems with the Vision:  M
<bruenig> Netslayer, #ubuntu+1
<ArrenLex> bruenig: I assure you I'm perfectly aware they're different programs.
<bur[n] er> adam: i've only used a zen sleek :\
<HTGN-css|Silent_> anyone?
<ArrenLex> (21:09:43) kitche: tarmath: aptitude follows dependencies && (21:10:36) kitche: tarmath: apt-get will just install the program but might not run correctly
<bur[n] er> adam: try the banshee site though, i swear i read something, might be in latest version
<ArrenLex> Kitche: seems to me like you were saying apt-get doesn't work. :P
<ArrenLex> Maybe that's just, you know, ME...
<bruenig> ArrenLex, I figured you did know they were different, just that you may be dumbing stuff down for a noob, which is never good
<feross> HTGN-css|Silent_: what?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> Hey guys. I reinstalled Windows and it killed grub. I tried reinstalling grub by chrooting to my linux partition from live, but I can't grub-install because /dev/sda dissappears after I chroot. What must I do?
<ArrenLex> bruenig: no, no, I never attempted to convey the impression that they were THE SAME, merely that if you apt-get install foobar, you will get foobar; and that if you aptitude install foobar, you will get foobar.
<tarmath> bruenig: so the fact that aptitude makes me install more packages than apt-get means what exactly? im figuring there's either 2 possibilities: 1) apt-get doesnt grab all dependencies and programs might break when installed with it. 2) aptitude makes me install more packages than necessary...
<feross> HTGN-css|Silent_: that doesn't make sense. /dev/sda dissappears? tried it without chroot?
<bruenig> tarmath, aptitude doesn't make you install more. At least in the comparisons I have done, they are always the same. I don't usually compare though, it may be that aptitude is actually installing all suggested packages along with the necessary packages whereas apt-get only installs necessary. That is just a guess though.
<HTGN-css|Silent_> it says it cant access /proc/something
<rylasasin> how do I get beryl?
<harisund> Hello! I have eth0 and eth1, and both are DHCP clients. Now when I do apt-get update, how do I know which of the two is being used? How do I force internet access through eth0 or eth1?
<rylasasin> its not in the packages menu
<CosmoDad> bruenig: well I fixed it... there's a forum entry that deals with the issue
<kitche> HTGN-css|Silent_: you have to mount /proc also
<bruenig> CosmoDad, what was the answer?
<HTGN-css|Silent_> in fdisk -l there are no sda partitions
<CosmoDad> bruenig: you have to overwrite the nppdf.so which is located in /usr/lib/Adobe/... with one from an official tarball
<tarmath> bruenig, ArrenLex, kitche: thanks for your help...
<jester45> i have a problem with my printer when i try to print it says that is cant get Deskjet 712c setup in CUPS can anyone please help
<feross> brb
<HTGN-css|Silent_> brb, trying again
<kitche> harisund: disable the one you don't want to use by ifdown eth1 or eth0 or setup iptables correctly
<adam> what does banshee usually do when it recognizes a mp3 player?
<kitche> harisund: such as force the internet though one of the eth devices
<ellioTb> man, that KDE is still installin on here
<lnostdal> i recently upgraded to edgy-beta - and i miss having 4 desktops as opposed to only having 2 like now -- any way to configure this?
<halex> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<lnostdal> ok
<bur[n] er> inimesekene: definately... and i'll tell you in #ubuntu+1
<harisund> kitche, hmm... no iptables involved... (or should there be?).. see, eth0 has 192.168.10.2 (gw 192.168.10.1) and eth1 has 192.168.20.2 (gw 192.168.20.1) and I login from both subnets.. so I can't block anything through iptables
<Soekisan> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Soekisan> october?
<Madpilot> lnostdal, right-click on the desktop switcher, choose Preferences, pick how many desktops you want to have (I have eight, myself...)
<ellioTb> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jmerlin> anyone here ever install XPde?
<ArrenLex> !schedule
<Flannel> Soekisan: right, october.  6.10 (2006, 10th month)
<kitche> harisund: well then you won't be able to tell which one is used anyways but probably by defaul eth0 is your internet
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: I did, once. It was terrible. Don't use it. If you want XP, use XP.
<pooru> feross: hey thanks a lot, it worked
<jmerlin> ArrenLex, it's not for me
<jmerlin> but anyway
<jmerlin> after running through the setup
<kitche> harisund: you can check in the networking part what's your main network card
<SuperMiguel> does any one know any linux that i can boot from an usb drive
<jmerlin> it tells me that i need to add the lines in xinitircDEFAULT to my system
<adam> BANSHEE: what does it usually do when it recognises a mp3 player?
<jmerlin> where do i add those to use it?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: whoever it's for; if you want a desktop that's easy for a windows user to use but still powerful and complete, use KDE.
<jester45> SuperMiguel: damnsmalllinux will
<SuperMiguel> i wont boot :(
<SuperMiguel> it*
<jmerlin> i'm trying out options
<kitche> adam: it should say if the mp3 player is mounted in Options
<jmerlin> how do i get it to run?
<harisund> kitche: sorry no GUI .. I am thinking it has something to do with the default gw in the output of the route command?
<jwhitlark> has anyone ever attended a ubuntu developer summit?  Next one is near me and I want to know if it's worth going.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: xinitrc is in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc for the whole system and in ~/.xinitrc for you.
<dailama> nickv111, i have another question
<kitche> harisund: yes whatever is default is what your network runs though
<dailama> do you mind?
<ellioTb> holy hell this laptop is hot in my lap
<dailama> how do you open an executable file in linux ?
<Madpilot> jwhitlark, they're not really public confrences in the exhibits & speakers type sense (although they're public in the anyone-can-show-up sense)
<ArrenLex> dailama: if you have permissions to execute it, just ./<file> from the command line or double-click on it from Nautilus.
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, you might not be dork enough in real life to get in, lol
<ellioTb> j/k
<kitche> dailama: also with .exe you need wine to run it
<viator> i guess yours is a notebook not a lpatop
<viator> lol
<dailama> ArrenLex, I would like to open the file to see how it was written
<ellioTb> err dorky
<jwhitlark> I don't know about that, I'm a sysadmin ;P
<jmerlin> ArrenLex, read your PM
<ellioTb> viator, whatever you call it, hot as hell
<adam> bur[n] er: here's what you read: Banshee developers are also working on two other types:    * Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) a.k.a. PlaysForSure(tm) devices
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, you pass!
<ArrenLex> I totally read "viator" as "vibrator" o_o
<dailama> ArrenLex, For instance...I would like to open the program tilda or grep or similar
<viator> hah
<jwhitlark> ellioTb: tnks!
<ladydoor> dailama: you just type grep
<viator> latin
<ArrenLex> dailama: open what file?
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, thats actually the secret password to get in
<dailama> not the program, the file
<ladydoor> dailama: you don't "open" grep.
<kitche> dailama: you need the source code to do that
<dailama> i want to see what its doing
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: I have no PM.
<dailama> isn't this linux
<dailama> open source?
<adam> bur[n] er?
<ArrenLex> dailama: the source code?
<dailama> ArrenLex: yes
<ArrenLex> dailama: yes, but the source code is separate -- you can't EXECUTE source. :P
* cl187 waves
<cl187> i gots a question
<jwhitlark> ellioTb, I can't just show up w/ a pocket protector?
* ellioTb waves back
<jmerlin> so i rename that DEFAULT file to .xinitre ?
<cl187> my wireless sees networks
* holycow waves too
<jmerlin> in my home
<cl187> i put in my key
<jmerlin> and reboot
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, yes, or a shirt with a commodore on it
<cl187> but network fails
<tarmath> bruenig, ArrenLex, kitche: as an epilogue sort-of note, i just want to let you guys know I found out aptitude also installs "recommended" packages, and not only dependencies...
<ellioTb> i can't even spell that
<ArrenLex> dailama: google for the grep sources is the best idea. Else you'd have to go through ubuntu source packages.
<jmerlin> and after i try that, how do i run KDE?
<viator> you can look at and  change the source
<ladydoor> dailama: just because it's free software doesn't mean you have the magical ability to read binary. you need to look at the source code used to create the binary.
<jwhitlark> or an amiga...
<ArrenLex> tarmath: yes, I suspected. I myself never use it.
<viator> and then compile and execute
<dailama> ladydoor: I can understand that now...
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: do you mean, how do you INSTALL kde?
<dailama> ladydoor: I do believe I have been pointed in the right direction
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, lol, or any sort of star wars paraphernalia
<jmerlin> ArrenLex, how do i get it to run?
<ellioTb> jmerlin, mine is installing it right now
<ellioTb> jmerlin, what are you in right now?
<jmerlin> gnome
<bur[n] er> adam: got me senor :\
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: do you have it installed? If so, just run "exec startkde" from the terminal.
<ellioTb> jmerlin, press control + alt + backspace
<ellioTb> that will take you to login
<jwhitlark> TREK! TREK!
<ellioTb> then click on options
<cl187> !wireless
<ellioTb> then go to "sessions"
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: if you've got a display manager, log out and log in as KDE.
<ellioTb> and change it to "KDE"
<asdfasdf> alright, so I chrooted to my mounted linux partition and mounted proc and tried to grub-install sda and I get /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device
<jwhitlark> I'm actually downloading battlestar gal. at the moment, tho.
<jmerlin> k i'll try
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, the secret handshake to get in is the spock thing
<asdfasdf> fdisk -l returns absolutely nothing
<jwhitlark> lol
<ArrenLex> asdfasdf: sudo fdisk -l
<asdfasdf> I am root
<adam> dang i wonder how long it will take them? how long has MTP devices been around? it sure does take a while to implement stupid protocols microsoft makes up for no reason when UMS works just as well or better.
<asdfasdf> sudo su
<pooru> asdfasdf: use" sudo fdisk -l
<ellioTb> you are on irc as root? isn't that dangerous
<ellioTb> or is that old school
<ArrenLex> asdf: you can't combine sudo and su.
<asdfasdf> I could care less ellio, I just want this to work
<ArrenLex> asdf: it's impossible to sudo su.
<ellioTb> last time i was in linux before this ubuntu install was back in the day
<ellioTb> asdfasdf, i know, no hackers here cept jwhitlark
<jwhitlark> ArrenLex, no it's not, I do it all the time.
<ArrenLex> adsf: no, wait, it may not be impossible. But don't.
<kyja> uh oh/.!! I need help.
<ArrenLex> Okay, well, there you go.
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sivik> i need help getting connected with minicom
<asdfasdf> anyway, fdisk -l returns nothing as root
<asdfasdf> how do I "scan" for my partitions?
<ellioTb> only 866 people in here, weak
<ArrenLex> asdf: what happens if you go back to normal user and run sudo fdisk -l?
<ellioTb> asdfasdf, what about the partition manager, thats a real easy way to see
<holycow> fdisk -l
<asdfasdf> good idea
<ArrenLex> asdf: if that doesn't work, try /proc/partitions
<ArrenLex> i.e. "cat /proc/partitions:
<ArrenLex> i.e. "cat /proc/partitions"
<kyja> durring install after updating to edgy it could not move a folder in x11 so it stopped all installs prematurily. now I dont know how to continue the upgrade. I manualy moved the folder it needed moved.
<jwhitlark> use df (disk free) to see your mounted partitions.
<ellioTb> kyja, i think they want you to ask that in #ubuntu+1
<kyja> ah
<ArrenLex> kyja: apt-get -f install
<ellioTb> i dunno, but you might get better results in there
<kitche> to see mounted partitions it's mount
<kyja> thx I try
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: I don't think so. Her question is a generic one about interrupted upgrades.
<valehru> Hey guys, I'm getting the following error with my phpmyadmin installation: extension=mysql.so
<valehru> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration.
<SuperMiguel> how can i write and read to my usb drive
<ellioTb> oh ok, perfecto, is there a lot of good new stuff in edgy?
<Languid> does anyone know how to stop firefox from crashing when
<Languid> whoops sorry
<adam> OMG!!!! something happened!! my mp3 player says it's connected to the comp!! there's hope yet!!
* ArrenLex cheers.
<jwhitlark> asdf, did those things help (mount/df)
<sivik> adam: what kind of mp3 player?
<ellioTb> i have a dell jukebox i wanna get connected sometime when i am not so lazy
<feross> SuperMiguel: usually it pops up on your desktop and you can doubleclick to open/read/write
<asdfasdf> hmm... I can get the partitions to show up in fdisk, but when I chroot to my linux partition I get a root commandline
<sg2> knixtech - sorry i asked earlier but then got distracted.  To install codecs for ubuntu you recommended easy ubuntu but easy ubuntu doesn't work for me
<adam> Creative Zen Vision: M
<sg2> neither is automatix working for me
<ellioTb> oh my god! KDE is done, be back later
<sg2> any other ideas?
<sivik> adam: are you using gnomad>=2.8.5?
<sivik> i need some help getting minicom to get into my router
<sivik> !router
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> !cisco
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cisco - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> sg2: I can help you, hold on...
<jmerlin> it says all i have installed is GNOME
<asdfasdf> I'm getting bash: /proc/partitions: Permission denied as root... ??
<SuperMiguel> the only linux that can stand on windows is dsl?
<jmerlin> where do i get the other one?
<asdfasdf> DSL embedded runs slow
<Plecebo> I'm having trouble connecting my laptop's wireless card to my wap network. I only see wep connection settings... can anyone help me out.
<kitche> asdfasdf: you chrooted into your systen?
<feross> SuperMiguel: cygwin works well
<asdfasdf> yep
<adam> i'm not sure, how do i check? but when I try opening gnomad2 by typing gnomad2 in the terminal, i get this error: gnomad2: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SuperMiguel> cygwin is hard :S
<SuperMiguel> i dont understand it
<kitche> asdfasdf: you have to mount /proc also to <mountpoint>/proc
<sivik> adam: did you install gnomad2 from apt-get?
<asdfasdf> I typed mount /proc and it accepted the command
<asdfasdf> where should I put it?
<feross> Plecebo: fdalmoro.blogspot.com look at the mini wpa howto
<tonyyarusso> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jwhitlark> cygwin is great, but it's a little different, and that causes a number of probs.  I'd rather just use linux.
<tonyyarusso> Plecebo: ^^
<Plecebo> feross,  thanks i'll check that out
<SuperMiguel> any other embedded linux?
<kitche> asdfasdf: you have to mount proc to your system that you are chrooting into
<adam> idk i've been trying tons of different stuff people have been telling me, but I think yes the last time i tried to install gnomad2 it was from apt-get
<jwhitlark> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> SuperMiguel: well, you could always run ubuntu on a spare pc and ssh into it :) or vnc to it.
<kitche> !proc > asdfasdf
<SuperMiguel> umm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmerlin> what are some other windows-like desktop enviroments
<SuperMiguel> i dont want to have my computer always on
<jmerlin> and how do i install KDE?
<kitche> hmmmmm oh well I don't feel like searching the gentoo docs right now for the right mount command
<viator> does networkmanager work "out of the box" with edgy
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: apt-get install kde-core kdebase :P
<ArrenLex> except that :P
<halex> viator: no, it doesn't..
<asdfasdf> jmerlin, use synaptic package manager
<viator> or is it not even installed by default as in dapper
<ArrenLex> sg2: download the package http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/dapper/non-free/w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<ArrenLex> sg2: install it using dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb
<jmerlin> well.. are there any skins for it to make it look like win XP?
<SuperMiguel> jmerlin
<jmerlin> what?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: yes. Why do you want them?
<SuperMiguel> you can use candy eye
<sg2> arrenlex: should i use the wget command or can i just download it
<feross> !easyubuntu > sg2
<jmerlin> because it's for an organization i work for
<viator> xp skins :|
<jmerlin> they ask i give, that's what i'm paid for.
<viator> lol
<jmerlin> i don't ask questions
<ArrenLex> sg2: whatever is more comfortable for you, as long as it ends up on your hard drive.
<Plecebo> feross,  from the guide "Point it to lo and then remove it from the panel." do they mean the network manager or the gnome-network stuff?
<jmerlin> they want the desktop to be censored midget porn, i'll put it on there
<feross> Plecebo: the gnome-network stuff
<Plecebo> feross, thanks
<SuperMiguel> tell merlin about !gdesjets
<sg2> awesome, thanks alot!
<Madpilot> jmerlin, check gnome-look.org
<SuperMiguel> !gdeskjets
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: www.kde-look.org might have some suggestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdeskjets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmerlin> is KDE better than gnome?
<SuperMiguel> faster
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: YES! :P
<SuperMiguel> not better
<viator> jmerlin matter of opinion
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: no.
<jmerlin> can i remove gnome from ubuntu? :o
<jmerlin> lol
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: different strokes from different folks.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: yes! :O
<SeanTater> I want to compile a program (workFlow, not in repos), but it needx X includes, how might I install them?
<feross> Plecebo: I wrote that BTW.. I'll make that clear when I update
<ArrenLex> I have.
* ArrenLex is KDE
<Madpilot> jmerlin, you could, but why would you? ;)
<jmerlin> i thought you couldn't..
<asdfasdf> kitche, whenever I sudo chroot it makes me root. If I exit out of root to user, the root is defaulted
<ArrenLex> Sean: apt-get install xlibs-dev
<jmerlin> because i might like KDE better
<SeanTater> ArrenLex: thanks!
<SuperMiguel> :)
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: because KDE owns you.
<jmerlin> and not want to keep gnome on there for harddrive purposes
<SuperMiguel> i have a quiack and hard question
<ArrenLex> Quick and hard? =O
<SuperMiguel> how do i burn an iso file to an usb drive?
<viator> install kde and remove gnome
<asdfasdf> synaptic does all the work for you
<kitche> asdfasdf: well you have to mount /proc that's your problem it doesn't get automounted for the system that your chrooting into
<ArrenLex> Super: you don't "burn" anything to a USB drive. Not without actual fire. You can extract the files on the ISO to the drive. Do you want that?
<SuperMiguel> kind of
<jwhitlark> you can write an iso to a usb drive.
<highneko> Hello. Is there a way to turn off tooltips?
<ellioTb> alright, in that kde now, kind of feelin it
<SuperMiguel> never
<SuperMiguel> mind
<asdfasdf> kitche, which proc am I mounting, the one on my chrooted partition or on the live cd?
<feross> SuperMiguel probably want to make it bootable
<SuperMiguel> it was easier that i trought
<ArrenLex> elliot: isn't it magic? :D Play with the settings, I find defaults annoying.
<SuperMiguel> feross
<SuperMiguel> how do i make it bootable
<jwhitlark> that's a pain in the ****
<jwhitlark> making usb bootable.
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, which settings first? i think i need another style too
<ellioTb> err theme
<jwhitlark> at least it was the last time I did it ~6mo.
<ninwa> ArrenLex: If you were curious, I think I got it installed. OpenGL support seems to be there, but it's slower than what I was getting with Dapper's drivers, is that normal?
<feross> SuperMiguel: rumor has it that DSL has a whole HOWTO on it :P
<ellioTb> does openoffice take 10 years to open for anyone else?
<ellioTb> its like my WM benchmark
<SuperMiguel> they sell it
<jwhitlark> no, only about 8 years.
<sivik> ellioTb, not me
<jmerlin> ellioTb, no
<jmerlin> about 2 seconds for me
<viator> kde is more easily configured to your liking
<SuperMiguel> but dont explain
<ArrenLex> ninwa: no, it's not normal. What's the output of  glxinfo | grep renderer
<asdfasdf> I have a 128 mb usb I made bootable, but its a live cd boot and thats not good enough for me. I was planning on getting a debian install on my 512 stick tonight, but I'll probably have to do it tomorrow
<sivik> minicom, i need some help getting it to connect, i have already done a setup and nothing ever happens
<ellioTb> wierd, i dunno whats wrong, this isn't that slow of a notebook, and everything takes forever
<highneko> I'm using Ubuntu gnome, and there tooltips are really ****ing anoying! Can someone please help. I tryed google, and read alot.
<ArrenLex> elliot: hell yes. It's like photoshop.
<ninwa> ArrenLex: OpenGL rendere string: RADEON 9800 Pro Generic
<viator> good luck getting debian on 512 mb
<jwhitlark> sivik, minicom was no easy to use, when I tried.
<asdfasdf> its been done on 256
<SuperMiguel> asdfasdf: if you use a flash drive as a hard drive will that not blow your flash drive?
<feross> SuperMiguel: really? I think if you burn DSL to a cd, boot, then in the DSL panel there's an 'Install to USB' thing... hmm you should try the DSL room
<jwhitlark> not
<Flannel> viator: er, what?  I'm running debian on 40mb.
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, whats like photoshop
<ArrenLex> ninwa: ....weird.
<ninwa> I'll be honest, I don't know really anything about this, but I remember something about DRI being important once-apon-atime setting these drivers up, and when I grep DRI nothing shows up.
<asdfasdf> Miguel, I guess I'll find out :) I'm not swapping on it anyway
<ArrenLex> elliotTB: openoffice opening:photoshop opening:glacier melting
<viator> yeah and dsl fits in 50 mb'
<asdfasdf> I run dsl on the 128
<viator> but isnt as useful to me
<ellioTb> lol, seems like most apps take a while to load, then work fine
<asdfasdf> viator, try slax
<jwhitlark> My big problem with minicom was getting the hardware to work right.
<ellioTb> prolly cause i only have 256megs of ram on here
<ArrenLex> ninwa: DRI is in your xorg.conf. If you're rendering with RADEON 9800, you have DRI on.
<sivik> jwhitlark, did you ever fix it
<SuperMiguel> feross i tryed that but it didnt boot:(
<jwhitlark> no.
<jwhitlark> sorry.
<ArrenLex> elliot: yeah, that would be why.
<Flannel> highneko: gconftool-2 --set /apps/panel/global/tooltips_enabled --type=boolean false
<Nightboat> this is plecebo, I'm still not able to connect, my wireless device is not even showing in network manager
<ArrenLex> elliot: had 256 ram on my old machine. It took firefox ten seconds to open. I was like *weeps* every time.
<highneko> Flannel: Ok, thank you.
<Flannel> highneko: you can do the same thing with gconfeditor, just having to browse to that entry
<ellioTb> arren, but the comp was free, so i can't complain too much, its a p4m 2.2ghz
<feross> SuperMiguel: hm, there is also an "Install" boot option. Press F2 or F3, should be there.
<jwhitlark> sivik, make sure your bios is set right, first.  otherwise you'll be wasting time.
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<ArrenLex> Anything free is passable! :D
<sivik> jwhitlark, what does the bios need to say?
<highneko> Flannel: I'm pretty new to gnome. Never heard of gconfeditor before!
<viator> gconfeditor is like windows
<jwhitlark> depends on your bios, but it can block the serial console.  I'm looking for the howto I used... just a sec.
<viator> registry
<Flannel> highneko: I don't believe it's installed by default on Dapper, configuration editor, I think.  you might need to apt-get it
<viator> regedit
<sivik> jwhitlark, ok, wouldn't the bios cause it not to work in windows?
<viator> haha
<highneko> I just tryed apt-get
<asdfasdf> kitche, I am root on the chroot, proc says its mounted and I'm getting /dev/sda: Not found or not a block device. on grub-install
<highneko> "Couldn't find package gconfeditor"
<jwhitlark> yes.  I didn't know you'd run it already under windows.
<highneko> I have universe and multi.
<Flannel> highneko: let me get you the real name of hte package
<poningru> highneko: its gconf-editor
<sivik> jwhitlark, i checked to make sure
<highneko> Ah, that's it. Thanks again! :)
<jwhitlark> sivik, try http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/
<jwhitlark> my problem was a hdware one, but that seemed like a very good howto.
<squee> anyone running beryl + amd64?
<ArrenLex> asdf: what if you run "grub-install (hd0,0)
<ellioTb> now i feel turned around in KDE, just got comfortable in gnome
<TheFakeJon> i am trying to install bochs and it keeps complaining about me not having the X GUI Library files
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: don't worry, it's really quite magical. I run KDE; if you need help I'd love to help you!
<asdfasdf> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0,0'
<TheFakeJon> how would I go about getting htat
<ellioTb> holy hell KDE came with a lot of programs
<jwhitlark> ellioTb, why did you feel the need to switch?
<viator> make kde look and function like gnome then
<ArrenLex> asdf: grub-install (hd0)?
<viator> lol
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, i just want to check em all out
<asdfasdf> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `hd0'
<ellioTb> so i can see which one i want to stick with
<jwhitlark> ellioTb, that's what live CD's are for.
<ArrenLex> grub-install hd0 ? xD
<sg2> arrenlex: hey i installed the codecs... but i can only get .avi's to play in vlc which i think already could(?). anyways, is there something else i need to do?
<Flannel> jwhitlark: nothing wrong with having both/all three installed
<dec2bin> hello, does anyone know which library do i need to install to get module.h?
<Flannel> dec2bin: do you have build-essential yet?
<asdfasdf>  /dev/sda3: Not found or not a block device.
<ArrenLex> sg2: what happens when you try to play, for example, a .wmv file?
<adam> ok here's what's going on now: to get my mp3 player to say it's "Docked" I have to open terminal and type mtp-detect. but even then, none of my installed jueboxes/media players recognize my mp3 player and allow me to transfer/set up sync options with it.
<jwhitlark> nah, but it takes time away from the shell.
<dec2bin> er.. that's a pointer, i'll check Flannel
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, yeah, already had gnome installed, figured i would check out xfce, fluxbox, kde, etc
<ellioTb> then just remove the ones i don't want
<dec2bin> :)
<TheFakeJon> how can I use synaptic to get the X window Library?
<adam> even Gnomad2 doesn't realize it's  there
<jwhitlark> ellioTb, icewm works well for me when I need something lightweight.
<ellioTb> faster download to install KDE than download the kubuntu live cd
<sivik> how do i see if my serial port is working correctly?
<ellioTb> jwhitlark, i am gonna have to check it out, fluxbox was a lil to minimal for me if you know what i mean
<viator> mplayers ugly but ut works with 99% of the files i try
* ArrenLex smacks ellioTb. Of course KDE comes with a lot of programs!! That's why you always install kde-core rather than the full kde, and then add what you want!
<ellioTb> since i need more ram, fluxbox was fast
<sivik> !serial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ellioTb> arren, well i am an idiot, cause now i have a million things
<asdfasdf> arren, any ideas?
<jwhitlark> sivik, you're trying to connect to a cisco router, right?
<jwhitlark> or to another machine?
<asdfasdf> when I sudo chroot it auto-roots me and I cant see the partitions. when I exit I can see the partitions but I cant chroot
<ArrenLex> vialtor: mplayer is not ugly! It is skinnable!
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, how big is kde-core
<sivik> jwhitlark, yes, 2500
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, cause now i am lost cause i have 1,000 apps on here
<viator> its default is
<sivik> well, 2514
<viator> thats just my opinion
<ArrenLex> elliot: not big. It's just the files you need to run KDE itself. Not all the apps that come with it.
<ellioTb> oh man, i wish some1 would have told me that earlier
<ellioTb> they said in here just to apt-get install kde
<jwhitlark> sivik, if you've connected in windows, you should know the settings, right?
<ellioTb> lol, 3 hours later i have every app ever made seems like
<ArrenLex> elliot: "kde" is a metapackage that installs "kde and everything associated with it"
<jwhitlark> speed, parity, etc.
<kyja> well, I am screwed.
<dec2bin> Flannel: I apt-got that and it compiled but i get these nice errors: .. redefinition of 'struct timespec'... etc..
<ArrenLex> elliot: did you make a note of which packages it installed? Can you backtrack?
<adam> ArrenLex: hey thanks for all the help. my mp3 player now says it's connected to the comp, but none of the linux music players realize it's there
<adam> we made progress! hooray1
<adam> !!
<dec2bin> it's a simple hello world module
<viator> yeah just purge remove kde
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, it installed a million packages, and i didn't take note of all of them, DOH
<sivik> jwhitlark, yes
<ArrenLex> viator: that won't work. Again, kde is a metapackage. Nothing depends on it.
<sivik> jwhitlark, i do it at school at least twice a week
<TheFakeJon> what are the x windows libraries ? and where can I find them?
<ArrenLex> elliot: what did you use to install them all? apt-get?
<ellioTb> when i did apt-get kde, it got them all automatically
<jwhitlark> sivik, just a sec, I'm downlaoding minicom to take a look.
<ArrenLex> elliot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205002 will that help?
<asdfasdf> oh gawd... I'm gonna have to reinstall linux
<sivik> jwhitlark, thanks
<sg2> arrenlex: same error, i don't have the decoder isntalled
<asdfasdf> all because of a bootloader
<dec2bin> anyone know why i get this nice error: /module.h:41: error: field 'attr' has incomplete type
<ArrenLex> sg2: does VLC have a place where you can configure where it looks for codecs? If so, point it to /usr/lib/win32
<dec2bin> with a whole buncha error
<dec2bin> *s
<viator> do apt-cache show kde
<viator> it shows all the dependencies
<sg2> arrenlex: dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-1plf1_i386.deb was the last line when i installed it
<viator> but not everything it instslls
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, can i just do a remove kde
<ArrenLex> viator: those dependencies have their own dependencies have their own dependenices.
<ArrenLex> elliot: no, it won't work.
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, cause there is way too much stuff on here now
<ellioTb> oh nooooo
<ArrenLex> elliot: how about that guide?
<ellioTb> that just says how to install kde easy
<sg2> arrenlex: sorry for being unclear, vlc does work but other video players don't, should i see if the other videoplayers have an option like that?
<ellioTb> with an apt-install kubuntu-desktop
<jwhitlark> sivik, Ctrl-A Z, then the settings are in o, should be it.
<ArrenLex> elliot: read all of it!  Look at the section "to have pure..."
<ellioTb> oh ok
<sivik> jwhitlark, yes, thats where i'm trying to get it to work
<crimsun> sg2: / ArrenLex: vlc in dapper and edgy is not compiled with loader or win32 support
<ArrenLex> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<ArrenLex> (@elliot)
<ArrenLex> crimsun: ah, I didn't know that. I see.
<adam> ArrenLex: yo thanks for the help. we made progress. my mp3 player now says it's connected to something intead of just charging like it's on AC power
<asdfasdf> is there any way I can reinstall grub on /dev/sda without reinstalling linux that will work?
<ArrenLex> sg2: personally I always recommend mplayer. It plays anything!
<ArrenLex> adam: I didn't really help much xD
<TheFakeJon> what are the x windows libraries ? and where can I find them?
<ArrenLex> asdf: yes. But how is another matter.
<ArrenLex> asdf: have you googled?
<ArrenLex> TheFakeJon: are you compiling?
<sg2> arrenlex: yeah i mean i can play all videos in vlc, just not universally
<TheFakeJon> ArrenLex yes
<asdfasdf> Arren, I have googled many times
<ArrenLex> TheFakeKon: apt-get install xlibs-dev
<ArrenLex> Kon -> Jon
<TheFakeJon> ArrenLex in the configure script it is asking for x windows Libraries
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, i don't think so, that removes KDE if you had kubuntu
<jwhitlark> sivik, Ctrl-A p for params, the cycle it.  That's as far as I'v gotten.
<jwhitlark> sorry,
<ellioTb> so sad, i just want to remove all that crap that comes with the kde package
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: kubuntu is just ubuntu plus kde packages minus gnome packages =P it will still work.
<jwhitlark> Dinner's ready, see ya'll later...
<sivik> jwhitlark, just did that
<ellioTb> won't the package manager deselect all the stuff that installed when i did apt-get kde
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: run the top command on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<TheFakeJon> ArrenLex thanks
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, that isn't enough stuff i don't think, plus it removes a bunch of stuff i want to keep, i guess i could just reinstall those packages
<ArrenLex> Elliot: you need to read more.
<ArrenLex> Elliot: from that site, top line:  If you didn't have as much foresight and chose instead to install KDE or XFCE through Synaptic or apt-get, this is how to remove those desktop environments from your Gnome.
<asdfasdf> ArrenLex, I have done everything on google, but I can't get the system to see /dev/sda once I've chrooted to my linux partition
<ArrenLex> elliot: which stuff you want to keep does it remove?
<asdfasdf> as root it seems I cant see anything
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, alright, its pasted, here goes nothing
<asdfasdf> and without root I cant chroot
<ArrenLex> asdf: Have you seen this guide? It seems like what you want. http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<mister_roboto_> ellioTb: why are you worried about deleting it? are you short on disk?
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, thanks a bunch
<ArrenLex> asdf: replace "redhat boot disk" with "any Linux recovery disk:
<ArrenLex> "
<ellioTb> mister_roboto_, i just don't want the million apps i installed
<mister_roboto_> ellioTb: again... why do you care?
<ellioTb> when i installed kde, it was 531mb, to remove it with that paste, its 631
<ellioTb> mister_roboto_, cause now i can't find anything cause of the million apps, i guess i could just clean up the menu
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: I don't know what to tell you, mean. Take it or leave it. I suggest you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop afterward to make sure you have everything.
<mister_roboto_> ellioTb: ahh, ok, the menu is cluttered :)
<ellioTb> yeah
<ArrenLex> misteroboto: some of us don't want a bunch of crap on our hard drives, however vast they may or may not be.
<ellioTb> mister_roboto_, i just wanted to try out kde, but instead of installer kde-core, i installed the 500mb package
<ellioTb> lol, i guess i need to get out of KDE to uninstall that stuff huh
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: it's not exactly crap though. but i understand.
<ellioTb> brb, save me that link arren
<ArrenLex> mister: have you SEEN the applications that come bundled with KDE? It's total crap!
<com4> i'm trying to setup rsync in a script using the RSYNC_PASSWORD environment variable. the rsync binary doesn't seem to be reading that variable at all.
<ArrenLex> mister: I do NOT care about a povray frontend. I'm sorry, I just DON'T.
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: i use kde, have for years
<ArrenLex> mister: so do I, have for years.
<sg2> arrenlex and everyone else: i think i got it, thanks alot for all the help though!
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: what exactly is crap?
<com4> export RSYNC_PASSWORD=mypassword; rsync -avz some stuff
<sg2> exit
<ArrenLex> mister: kpovmodeler, for example. kig. all\most of the games. There was, like, a japanese dictionary or something. I don't speak japanese! There are a thousand applications I don't need.
<jmoncayo> how is the ubuntu offtopic channel please?
<ellioTb> yeah, don't think that would have worked to uninstall kde while i was in it
<ArrenLex> jmoncayo: it's at #ubuntu-offtopic
<Healot> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ArrenLex> elliot: .....probably not! XD
<ellioTb> heheh
<bm0nk> ive just managed to get my network card working....  i put    islsm    in /etc/modprobe.conf - is that all i need to do now so i can use the internet when i reboot my computer without typing anything ? - i type modprobe islsm now it returns     WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 1
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: i'm running kubuntu and have none of that stuff
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: not sure how you picked it up
<bm0nk> ive just managed to get my network card working....  i put    islsm    in /etc/modprobe.conf - is that all i need to do now so i can use the internet when i reboot my computer without typing anything ? - i type modprobe islsm now it returns     WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'islsm'
<ArrenLex> Imagine standing on a boat in the sea. And then imagine removing that boat because you decide you want a different boat. Uhhh...
<bm0nk> sorry for the repeat...pressed the wrong button
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: this is a fresh install of edgy on this machine though so ymmv
<ArrenLex> mister: _I_ don't have it. Elliot accidentally installed it. I was helping him remove it.
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: i'm specifically talking about the stuff you said YOU had on YOUR machine, like the japanese dictionary and povmodeler
* roostishaw says hi
<ArrenLex> mister: surprising. I know for certain that kpovmodeler was part of the suite at one point. *shrug* there are still lots of apps you don't need.
<ellioTb> aww man, dpkg was interrupted
* uNfOrGiViNg goodevening
<ellioTb> i think i just restarted X while the last terminal was running
<ellioTb> doh
<ArrenLex> elliot: oops. xD "apt-get -f install"
<ArrenLex> and then re-run that crazy long command to get everything you didn't get to.
<bm0nk> can anyone help? i really need to go to bed but i cant turn my computer off without knowing wireless will work when i wake up
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, thanx, there it goes
<nocti> bm0nk, pull the plug
<ArrenLex> Okay, mister, I just typed in 'apt-get install kde'. Selected randomly: kasteroids, quanta, kstars, kbattleship, kfax, kwifimanager, amor, atlantik. Mostly the random games.
<bm0nk> nocti : so WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line1: ignoring bad line starting with 'islsm'
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, so after this, if i just want to check it out, i can just do an apt-get install kde-core?
<bm0nk> nocti : so WARNING: /etc/modprobe.conf line1: ignoring bad line starting with 'islsm'       - isnt bad? and it will all work tomorrow ?
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: besides the games, quanta and kwifimanager are very useful. quanta is an awesome html editor
<ArrenLex> elliot: yes. And make sure you either use aptitude so it removes everything it installed with it, or else paste the packages it installed into a text file so you can remove them all later!
<nocti> bm0nk, go to sleep. it will work...
<ArrenLex> mister: of course it is. But _I_ don't have a use for an html editor. I'm sure it's very useful for some people.
<ArrenLex> kvoctrain
<ArrenLex> kweather
<bm0nk> nocti : ok... sorry its just i've spent 4 days in a row trying to get it to work and now finally it does i dont want to lose it :P
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, whats aptitude
<ellioTb> lol, noob question
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: of course you could make the same complaint about all the "crap" in ubuntu (gnome desktop)
<nocti> bm0nk, it's just a warning. warnings are usually that... warnings. but you can look over your modprobe.conf, look for that line and comment it out.
<jimerson> I figured out my trackpad slow cursor problem!
<ellioTb> mister_roboto_, touche
<ArrenLex> ellioTB: aptitude is similar to apt-get, except it also provides a GUI if you need it, it also installs "recommended" packages rather than just what you need, and it remembers what packages were also installed when you tried to install some package, and removes them all once you remove that one package.
<ixian_> i
<bm0nk> nocti : well someone told me to put    islsm   in /etc/modprobe.conf so it will load it when i reboot, i just though that warning meant that i hadn't done it right
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, i have some package manager, prolly not aptitude though
<ArrenLex> mister: I certainly could, and I do. I installed ubuntu from the alternate version. I didn't even have X when I started; I added only what I needed.
<nocti> bm0nk,  man islsm
<ellioTb> mister_roboto_, the prollem is having crap from both
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: everyone has aptitude, it's part of the install. You're talking about synaptic, which is an X app.
<bm0nk> nocti : no manual entry for islsm
<nocti> bm0nk, ah...
<nix_chix0r> May i speak with room 2H please?
<KumoriJinsoku> can someone help me with installing mplayer?
<ArrenLex> Kumori: what help do you need?
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: good practice for a server. i find it hard to get too anal about a desktop with a big disk though, as long as all the services are tightly under control
<nocti> bm0nk, if it worked when you booted earlier. i trust it will work tomorrow when you have a clearer head :)
<ellioTb> ahh, i didn't see kde-core in aptitude
<ArrenLex> mister: I just don't like crap on my drive. It's the way I am.
<KumoriJinsoku> ArrenLex: for some reason, I can't find mplayer. I've opened all my repos in the sources.list but I can't install it.
<ArrenLex> Kumori: it's not there. Ubuntu refuses to ship mplayer because of patent worries. You're going to have to find it on a third-party repository or build it from source yourself.
<bm0nk> nocti : no thats the thing...i havent rebooted since i turned my machine on....but ive just got it to work and someone told me to put the islsm line in modprobe.conf but i just wasnt sure if i did it right :s
<feliciano> I need to install Transmission... somebody do this?
<com4> I'm trying to write an rsync script using the RSYNC_PASSWORD environment variable, but /usr/bin/rsync seems to be ignoring it. Can anyone help?
<nocti> ArrenLex, if you *really* want a clean system, just the apps you want/need, try LFS distro.
<ellioTb> won't AutomatiX install it
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, not true. mplayer is in Multiverse
<ArrenLex> nocti: I want a "clean" system, with just the apps I want\need, without having to build every single one from source. =P
<Madpilot> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<KumoriJinsoku> ArrenLex: ah ok. How would I go about doing that then? what build should I get?
<ArrenLex> Oh. So it is. My apologies; I guess that was debian.
<ArrenLex> Kumori: I'm told it's in multiverse.
<Madpilot> KumoriJinsoku, enable the Multiverse repo, get mplayer
<nocti> ArrenLex, how about installing ubuntu server and starting from that. kde/gnome usually has their own baggage of crap anyway you install em
<ArrenLex> nocti: but I adore KDE. It's customisable and powerful and familiar.
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, i am excited about gettin back into it to check it out
<nocti> ArrenLex, and slow :)
<SoulBlink> does anybody know who to enable core dumps in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> Not slow for me.
<ellioTb> only had linux again for under a week, trying to get back into the swing of things
<ArrenLex> Maybe I just don't know what fast is or have a snappy machine. But I'm perfectly alright with it.
<mister_roboto_> ArrenLex: you'd probably be better off going with Linux From Scratch ;)
<JosephRivers> I'm trying to get a java application to run on Linux, and it's not working particularly well. The application only partially draws itself on the screen, but when I move the mouse around and interact with some of the widgets they start to draw themselves. Any suggestions on what I can do to make the app display normally?
<ArrenLex> mister_roboto: I don't want to compile everything from source. I've always felt that source-based distros were for the immortal.
<KumoriJinsoku> Madpilot: I believe I have the universe repo enabled under my source.list. Should I type in "apt-get install mplayer" to get it then?
<ArrenLex> Joseph: what Java did you install?
<ArrenLex> Jumori: multiverse is different from universe.
<Madpilot> KumoriJinsoku, multiverse is seperate from universe
<ArrenLex> Kumori *
<ellioTb> gnome isn't so slow on my desktop cause that is a LOT faster than this notebook with a lot more RAM
<SoulBlink> core dumps, anybody, nobody?
<JosephRivers> ArrenLex: I tried it first with blackdown; then I tried with Sun's java. Both of them exhibited the same behavior.
<KumoriJinsoku> Madpilot: oh. I meant that.   meant to say multiverse instead of universe.
<KumoriJinsoku> my bad
<ArrenLex> Joseph: you're certain that's what you were using? What you described sounds an awful lot like GJI.
<Madpilot> KumoriJinsoku, yes, then 'sudo apt-get install mplayer' would work
<ellioTb> don't you have to get all the codecs and stuff to watch stuff in mplayer also
<ArrenLex> elliot: you need proprietary codecs for proprietary formats, yes.
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: what about core dumps?
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: why doesn't ubuntu include w32codecs in some repo?
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: how do I enable them
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, legality, or lack thereof
<JosephRivers> ArrenLex: I don't really know how to specify which verision of java to run. What I did is just set /usr/bin/java to point to /opt/<java version>/bin/java. Will that be enough to specify the version of java to run or do I also need to change class paths and things like that.
<LookTJ> Hey y'all
<gtl> hello! need help! ubuntu x86_64
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: also can you explain to me why Mplayer is "non-free"?
<LookTJ> How are y'all
<ellioTb> gtl, whats up
<gtl> wine
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, because it's not actually open-source, I gather. I don't use it myself.
<ArrenLex> Joseph: it should be enough, yeah.
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: of course it's open-source! I've compiled it dozens of times. It's GPL.
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: you getting 0 length core files? or none? try "man core"
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, in that case, I've no idea
<SoulBlink> none
<gtl> ellioTb, can't install wine
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: none
<KumoriJinsoku> Madpilot: it tells me: "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<ixian__> does ubuntu need to be installed on a primary partition?
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: voila wikipedia: License: GPL
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: I already tried setting ulimit to 1024 and unlimited
<ellioTb> gtl, how far have you gotten
<picasso> hi. i've got dell inspiron 6000, recently upgraded 5.10 -> 6.06, and i just realized that my sound no longer works with xmms or mpg123 ('can't open default sound device')
<picasso> anybody know what would have changed? /dev/dsp no longer works?S
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: I am getting no man for core
<Madpilot> JosephRivers, the Java wiki page includes directions on getting your system to use Sun Java instead of the isntalled free one
<picasso> or whatever sound device they try to use
<ArrenLex> ixian: no, Linux is an OS which can be installed on Logical partitions. Grub will know how to find it.
<gansinho> hello, I've changed the name of my home in desktop via gnome configuration editor, and now I've an annoying message everytime I start nautilus, even though I've already tried to change the problematic entry
<kbee> ixian__: no
<Healot> Linux is just the operating system kernel, ehem
<ArrenLex> Healot: "Linux-based operating systems" =P
<Healot> ehem
<valehru> Hey guys, I want to stream a couple of directories of MP3's over my LAN.  Does anyone know a good application to do this?
<gtl> ellioTb, OpenGL crashes "./configure"
<Healot> VLC
<ellioTb> hrmm, have you tried that wine-config program?
<ellioTb> i forgot exactly what its called, i used that to walk me through everything
<ellioTb> didn't have to configure, make or anything
<Healot> with VLC, File->Wizard; Stream to network
<ixian__> okay, so i have 2 drives, master 80gb drive with winxp on it, and a slave 160gb drive. so i can say for example make a 10gb logical partition on the slave drive and ubuntu will install to that?
<valehru> Healot, thanks
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: looking
<gtl> ellioTb, is there one for my processor?
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: thanks for the effort
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: there has to be something I am missing
<ellioTb> gtl, try a sudo apt-get wineconfig
<ellioTb> or something like that
<ArrenLex> ixian: yes, grub will know how to find it.
<ellioTb> anyone know what the wine config package is?
<valehru> Healot, can you enable multiple directories, or is it only 1 file at a time?
<ArrenLex> elliot: I understand they're trying to compile wine. Otherwise they'd not be running configure.
<picasso> with ubuntu 6.06, should i be using OSS driver, esound, ALSA? (for xmms)
<ArrenLex> picasso: ALSA
<gtl> ellioTb, hold...
<bernie> i'm trying to  get fglrx working with 3d fun, but when i try fglrxinfo it syas all my opengl stuff is mesa, not ati. what'd i do wrong?
<Healot> you can select multiple files from multiple directories, valehru
<picasso> ArrenLex: is that different than 5.10 was?
<ArrenLex> No.
<picasso> mpg123 <file.mp3> doesn't work by default right now
<smoked1> I have a pcmcia card reader and I have a card in it right now. I can see the card mounted under "Computer" but when I double click it nothing happens.
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, yeah, i just used some config program for wine, and it ddi all the hard stuff for me
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: is it somewhere in the /etc/security file?
<ArrenLex> bernie: do you have restricted modules installed? Do you have the fglrx driver installed? Did you set your xorg.conf to use the fglrx driver?
<gtl> ellioTb, E: impossible to find package wine-config"
<ArrenLex> ellioTb: I assume you weren't compiling wine from source, but working with the binaries.
<Ferox^> Anyone here think they can give me a hand with getting my laptop's broadcom wifi adapter to connect? I have added the firmware for it.. but for some reason everytime I try to connect to my WEP router it wont' connect .. at least not at first.. I have to keep entering the key over and over
<ellioTb> arren, i was using the packages
<ArrenLex> gtl: no, ellioTb is talking about something else. Can you paste me the part where configure fails?
<Ferox^> It finally works after a while
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: never mind
<smoked1> Ferox: try installing Network Tools
<ellioTb> lol, yeah, ask the real experts, i have only hadl inux a week lol
<gtl> ArrentLex: in portuguese?
<bernie> ArrenLex, oddly enough i have a device section for both radeon and fglrx. how can i tell which device it used? restricted is installed, fglrx is installed from repo.
<ArrenLex> gtl: portuguese? What? o_o
<ArrenLex> bernie: do you have two video cards? A dual-head setup? Something equally weird?
<gtl> ArrenLex: just kidding!
<ArrenLex> ... ha ha?
<stopgo> can anyone tell me why my nm-applet doesn't show wireless networks? i read that it wouldn't show interfaces listed in /etc/network/interfaces, so i changed that to exclude my wireless interfaces and it didnt help
<bernie> ArrenLex, integrated, but i don't want to use it. i just can't turn it off in bios unfortunatly
<gtl> ArrenLex: guess it's something about repositories
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, i keep watching this thing remove packages i wanted, lol
<bernie>  ArrenLex I have integrated and an radeon card
<ArrenLex> bernie: integrated ATI?
<ArrenLex> /info bernie
<ArrenLex> Dammit -_-
* Ferox^ kicks network manager repeatedly.
<ArrenLex> There we go, it's /whois
<bernie> ArrenLex, integrated intel, addon ati 9200PRO, can't turn off the integrated
<ArrenLex> Got it.
<ArrenLex> bernie: pastebin the output of "lspci"
<ArrenLex> bernie: also pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* ArrenLex randomly does the cancan.
<gtl> ArrenLex: or perhaps something relates to the video driver?
<nefarious> Hi all
<ArrenLex> gtl: can you pastebin the error ./configure gives you, please?
<bernie> ArrenLex, would fglrxinfo work if it was using the radeon driver? i think it's just using the wrong openGL librarys but i don't know how to change them
<ArrenLex> bernie: I'm using radeon and fglrxinfo works for me. It just shows mesa.
<nefarious> any chance anyone here is running ubuntu on a aspire 5500z?
<bernie> ArrenLex, i'm gonna try restarting x without the radeon section in xorg
<ArrenLex> Aight.
<Ferox^> nefarious: nope, are you having trouble with your wireless?
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: you still there?
<nefarious> no i foolowed some instructions online and got that working. got problems with the monitor though
<ArrenLex> nefarious: "problems"?
<nefarious> resolution and such... image is not clear
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: ulimit -c <bignumber>   (like 50000 or more) to enable cores
<Ferox^> nefarious: ahh, well at least you're ahead of me, i'm still having networking issues
<ArrenLex> nefarious: is your resolution too low? You can change it by going sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nefarious> when i look in xorg.conf,  under Monitor it says only generic monitor
<gtl> configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
<gtl> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
<gtl> configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system.
<gtl> Configure finished.  Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine.
<nefarious> ok ill try that 1 sec
<ArrenLex> gtl: do you need 3D support in wine?
<nefarious> Ferox if you want i can try to find the webpage i foolowed for the wireless
<tonyyarusso> How can I set mount options for devices handled by hal instead of fstab?  For instance, I would like to make USB flash drives mount with the 'sync' option rather than the default.
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: ya,I already tried that it still doesn't work
<gtl> ArrenLex: yes I'll need it
<FriedGeek> Thanks for the blog post ArrenLex. And you are right on all counts. :-)
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: well i just did it and it does work. you need to be in a dir that is writeable
<Soekisan> can someone recomend me a good ftp client?
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: and i have the core file to prove it  ;)
<NoobZaibot> Hello
<ArrenLex> gtl: try -- and I'm not at all sure about this --  installing xlibmesa-dev
<kromel> Hello
<nix_chix0r> LOLOCANO
<NoobZaibot> How do i recompile the kernel to run at 1000hz ?
<ArrenLex> NO
<ArrenLex> libgl1-mesa-dev
<ArrenLex> and libglu1-mesa-dev
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Since I hadn't really invested much in it I just re-installed. Eventually I'll get my screen resolution up.
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: also, the executable used for the process has to be readable, not just executable
<Soekisan> !ftp
<ArrenLex> gtl: Actually, do you have x-window-system-core, xlibs, and xlibs-dev installed?
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nix_chix0r> hai2u mister_roboto_
<smoked1> I have used this pcmcia card to read this memory stick before but now it wont work. Any ideas?
<smoked1> It's mounted but I cant view the contents
<mister_roboto_> nix_chix0r: domo
<FriedGeek> Is there FileZilla for Linux? That's my fav.
<FriedGeek> FTP that is.
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: the core will probably be written to the dir from which you started the process. you might just be missing it. maybe "find / -name core -type f" if all else fails :)
<Soekisan> i cant find it
<ellioTb> ArrenLex, its still uninstalling stuff, lol
<Soekisan> i mean filezilla.
<tuxmaniac> How to change the host name?? Like I have tuxmaniac@dapper$ at the console. I want it to be now tuxmaniac@edgy$ any pointers?
<Healot> FriedGeek, FileZilla with a taste of WINE works
<nefarious> ok i dont know what i just did
<kromel> FriedGeek, ooh, I'll have to check that out.  I did enjoy FileZilla when I used Windows.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: typically there aren't versions of Windows apps for Linux. Try gftp!
<nefarious> do i have to restart X after this ?
<tuxmaniac> How to change the host name?? Like I have tuxmaniac@dapper$ at the console. I want it to be now tuxmaniac@edgy$ any pointers?
<NoobZaibot> How do i recompile the kernel to run at 1000hz ?
<gtl> ArrenLes: x-libs-dev: impossible to find
<smoked1> FriedGeek: Just use gftp
<ArrenLex> tuxmaniac: /etc/hostname. Edit it.
<Healot> sudo hostname <new hostname>
<smoked1> works great
<ArrenLex> gtl: xlibs-dev
<FriedGeek> Cool.
<nefarious> ill restart brb
<ArrenLex> tuxmaniac: Healot is right, run "sudo hostname edgy"
<gtl> ArrenLes: oops! xlibs-dev : most recent
<Soekisan> ill try that gftp
<ArrenLex> gtl: that's fine. Do you also have x-window-system-core and xlibs?
<kromel> hmm, gftp actually looks real nixe.
<tuxmaniac> ArrenLex> Done thanks guys
<tuxmaniac> Healot>
<NoobZaibot> How do i recompile the kernel to run at 1000hz ? hellooo
<ArrenLex> NoobZaibot: what do you mean, "run at 1000hz"?
<gtl> ArrenLes: "E: Package has no candidate for installation!
<ArrenLex> gtl: what package is this?
<gtl> ArrenLes: xlibs
<NoobZaibot> i need to recompile it to run the timer at 1000hz
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: readable by who?
<ArrenLex> gtl: actually, you don't need xlibs. Make sure you have x-window-system-core and xlibs-dev.
<mister_roboto_> by the uid running the process
<ArrenLex> SoulBlink: by WHOM?
<SoulBlink> ArrenLex: thank you
* ArrenLex = grammar nazi
<FriedGeek> lol
<gtl> ArrenLes: both are most recent
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: ok, so ulimit is set, I think it lies in the readable nonsense
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25636/
<nefarious> ok back.... bad news... now im at 640x480 resolution
<Cade> odd question, but can anyone here read Catalan?
* ellioTb = Soup Nazi
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: you need to set "ulimit -c"
<NoobZaibot> ArrenLex: Hello ?
<ellioTb> odd question, but can anyone here read Klingon?
<ArrenLex> Hi! What do you need?
<FriedGeek> I've got my fresh (10 min old) install doing it's initial update, then it's back to trying to get my screen up to 1280x1024.
<Healot> linux font space has reserved klingon entry :)
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: silly thing wont take SIGABRT as an option for kill
<Cade> -_-'
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: this machine is driving me nuts
<ArrenLex> Oh. Sorry, Noob, I can't help you. xD I don't know.
<NoobZaibot> ok
<NoobZaibot> nvm
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: use "-6" instead of "-SIGABRT" then   or did you forget the hyphen?
<nefarious> my xorg.conf says 1280x800 but im at 640x480 after restarting
<kromel> Setting Ubuntu on a Machine with an onboard video and a PCI video card was a pain.
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: I just used ABRT
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: and it aborted and didn't dump
<ArrenLex> nefarious: what happens if you ctrl+plus? (plus as in the plus sign on your numpad_
<ArrenLex> )
<FriedGeek> Maybe that's my issue.
<mister_roboto_> SoulBlink: what does "ulimit -c" give you?
<ArrenLex> Sorry, that's ctl+alt+plus
<FriedGeek> I've got a via chipset onboard and an Nvidia 5900 AGP.
<nefarious> nothing at all
<bl4cktone> Quick question guys,  is it good to give a gift card after an IT interview with a written thankyou letter?  I don't know if that's maybe overboard or if something else would be better
<ArrenLex> Friedgeek: is that... bad? xD
<MrKeuner> hi, are there more packages in source repositories than in binary repositories? And are surce files in source repositories different from the sources distributed by the project itself?
* nix_chix0r wonders what FriedGeek  taste like
<mister_roboto_> bl4cktone: a gift card?!?!   ummm  yes, overboard
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: I was execing a new shell and ulimit must be session based
<nefarious> what is suuposed to happen?
<nefarious> supposed*
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I don't know. X)
<morrissey> hi all
<fubuntu_> why is it that i can't uninstall open office?!!!
<fubuntu_> it's got some locK!
<fubuntu_> omg
<steveneddy> hey morrissey
<morrissey> anyone has a problem like me with an Epson printer cx3200
<morrissey> hi Steve
<FriedGeek> nixternal: "It's a bit nutty."
<BHSPitLappy> bl4cktone, definitely overboard. consider it like paperclipping a $20 to your resume ^^
<ArrenLex> MrKeuner: There are less source packages than binary packages because some binaries are built from a single source package. But there will be a source package for every binary package, except for the multiverse repo.
<ArrenLex> fubuntu: why? What's it saying?
<SoulBlink> mister_roboto_: ok, now I just have to figure out how to add reading to this binary with our screwing up the uid it runs as
<FriedGeek> "I Mojo Nixion am the anti-morrisey"
<nixternal> FriedGeek: whats a bit nutty?
<FriedGeek> Sorry couldnt' pass that up
<kromel> hmm, paperclipping a $20 to resume.. I may try that next.  Can't be worse then the results I'm having now.
<morrissey> I installed on Ubuntu and when I try to print, it starts really slow and then just stops completely
<MrKeuner> ArrenLex/ aren't there source packages without their binaries?
<ArrenLex> SoulBlink, can't you just "sudo chmod 777 <file>?
<morrissey> anybody has any idea ?
<fubuntu_> OMG! ArrenLex... it _just_ worked
<ArrenLex> MrKeuner: No. That's pointless.
<fubuntu_> it had a nice lock
<FriedGeek> err sorry.   nix_chix0r: ..bit nutty.
<BHSPitLappy> kromel, I didn't even need a resume to get my current job...
<SoulBlink> ArrenLex: cause its a binary thats set to run as root
<SoulBlink> ArrenLex: don't ask, but its screwy
<fubuntu_> it couldn't unlock some directory...
<nefarious> whats the command to do that config again? dpkg
<ArrenLex> SoulBlink... alrighty. o_o /me doesn't ask.
<fubuntu_> lol thanks!
<kromel> BHSPitLappy, I never had too either till 2001.  the 1990's were soooo easy.
<nix_chix0r> hmm FriedGeek i like nutty=) thanks
<FriedGeek> Oop. Update done. Back after reboot.
<ArrenLex> fubuntu: can't unlock directory means you aren't running as root. Use sudo.
<BHSPitLappy> kromel, well, I got my job a week ago. :)
<fubuntu_> i did sudo su
<MrKeuner> ArrenLex/ why would I want to go with the source when there is already a binary? performance issues?
<kromel> BHSPitLappy, wish I can say the same.
<fubuntu_> well, gksudo synaptic
<ArrenLex> WTF is with all these people and their sudo su?!
<BHSPitLappy> kromel, wendy's isn't so bad ;)
<fubuntu_> sudo su, sudo su, sudo su
<fubuntu_> replace su
<fubuntu_> by typing 5 more chars
<SoulBlink> alrighty
<SoulBlink> thanks
<kromel> BHSPitlappy, don't make me go in to convulsions please. heh
<ArrenLex> MrKeuner: you wouldn't, unless you want to change the package or if you just really want to build it from source. On modern machines, the performance increase from compiling natively is almost inperceptible.
<morrissey> anyone listening ? :-(
<MrKeuner> ArrenLex/ OK thanks
<BHSPitLappy> kromel, you should work at lowes, all their computers run linux... you could probably do something spiffy and impress them
<gtl> ArrenLes: both are most recent
<BHSPitLappy> and hack your way up to manager
<mneptok> morrissey: what kind of printer? how is it connected to the machine? what driver are you using? how did you install it? do you get any output at all?
<bronson> morrissey: yes, but do you expect us to have ESP?
<steveneddy> morrissey, can't help you - all HP printers here
<ArrenLex> gtk: I don't swing that way, and sorry, I don't know how to help you then? xD
<ArrenLex> bronson: he asked his question earlier up =P
<kromel> BHSPitLappy, I'm still a linux noob.  as in 1 month of experience.  BUT, I didn't convert 4 friend to linux though.  The army is growing.
<fubuntu_> peace
<BHSPitLappy> word
<kromel> BHSPitLappy, err DID
<bronson> ArrenLex: about the printer, I saw it.  But it didn't have any specifics.
<BHSPitLappy> kromel, well if we want to continue chit-chatting we should probably move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<morrissey> thanks : it's an epson cx 3200, usb only connection, installed driver provided by Ubuntu, what happens is that the printer is installed, starts printing but very  very slowly then simply doesn't work any more
<kromel> BHSPitLappy, probably a good idea
<morrissey> any ideas ?
<bronson> morrissey: what do your CPU and memory monitors say while printing?
<bronson> (or just run top while printing)
<nefarious> im going through the xorg reconfigure... can anyone help me through some of the settings please?
<morrissey> they go up just a little, but then nothing, back to normal, and the next printing job doesn't affect them at all
<bronson> Up a little is fine -- neither one spikes?
<ArrenLex> nefarious: what do you need help with?
<bl4cktone> Ok so after the interview a physical letter with signature would be best I guess.
<bl4cktone> X the starbucks gift card
<nefarious> its asking me to input how much memeroy in Kb to give to the video card?
<ArrenLex> nefarious: keep the default? o_o
<bronson> morrissey: the job stops, then what?  Do you cancel it?  Do you unplug/replug or powercycle the printer?
<nefarious> there is nothing in there
<nefarious> i leave it blank?
<ArrenLex> nefarious: don't ask questions if you won't be bothered to read what the question asks.
<morrissey> then I tried all, unplug and plug, restart the printer etc,.. restart the computer too or the X system and the job just stays in the tray saying : "printing" until I have to finally cancel it
<ArrenLex> Read the blurb above it and then, if you don't understand, ask.
<bronson> morrissey: I've seen this but not for years.
<morrissey> and then when I check the printer configuration it says : not connected
<morrissey> ahhh
<morrissey> what do you think it is Bronson
<nefarious> yes it says some integrated chips (like the intel i810) have no memory so for those we need to specify, and thats the one it had selected for me by default
<bronson> ... trying to remember.  But I doubt it's the same since it didn't affect the printer connection.
<morrissey> yeah, most of the time though it says printer connected, it just stops sending info or something
<morrissey> I tried changing usb cable too
<ArrenLex> nefarious: you're on an intel chip?
<bronson> Trying to print from Abiword would produce weird postscript that would cause some sort of conflict between Ghostscript and GimpPrint's drivers.
<morrissey> or putting lower quality paper
<bronson> I never tracked it down completely.
<Healot> ubuntu xorg doesn't have fbdev driver right?
<morrissey> ahhh
<nefarious> yes its a laptop acer aspire 5500z
<bronson> I only saw this problem with a single file.  I managed to print it by printing specific page ranges and never saw it again.
<morrissey> shite, so no solution for now
<morrissey> hmmm
<bronson> May or may not be the same thing.  *shrug*
<morrissey> it's indeed not the same problem
<nefarious> it has an integrated intel video card
<FriedGeek> Hello all. Could anyone help me get my screen res up to 1280x1024? I've got an Nvidia 5900 AGP card and I'm suck at 1024x768 on a large LCD. I feel like I'm using my grandma's computer. Huge fonts and icons.
<ArrenLex> nefarious: how much ram does your computer have?
<morrissey> it seems as though the power is too weak or something
<morrissey> because why would it print then
<morrissey> and then just stop forever
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: did you specify the correct resolutions when you configured X?
<nefarious> 512 mb
<feross> nefarious: just throwing something out but I like to do things simple first to harder later.. I didn't see anything mentioned about going to System>prefs>screen resolution.. did you try changing it there before messing around with the xorg.conf file and such?
<morrissey> any ideas mneptok
<nefarious> yea its at 640x480 there but cant change it
<wall0159> hi all. Has anyone successfully reflashed the firmware on a Seagate hard disk?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I didn't see an X setup when I installed.
<Healot> do you really need firmware flash?
<wall0159> well, possibly not, but the drive's unresponsive.. not a happy HD
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: firstly, tried what feross suggested for nefarious.
<wall0159> not detected by BIOS
<mneptok> morrissey: have you tried contacting Epson?
<Ademan_>  is there a way to manually bind global and program specific actions to mouse buttons? (i've now got a "12" button mouse)
<morrissey> no, not yet
<wall0159> but apparently, corrupted firmware is a common problem resulting in an apparently dead HD
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Checked Screen res panel. Offers 640/800/1024.
<FriedGeek> nothing higher.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: okay, open a term. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: go through the motions. It should be self-evident for the most part.
<ArrenLex> Ademan: yes. Look into the "imwheel" program.
<hc> hey, i have some problems with unmet dependencies
<ArrenLex> !imwheel
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-5 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ArrenLex> ubotu: imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-5 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ArrenLex> Yeah, what he said.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Would '
<Abst> Anyone know why my fonts are this (this = http://img.waffleimages.com/ee008dd87422981167cf17c366cd8070280054a6/Screenshot-tkMOO-SE%20v0.3.png) small in login and some programs?
<nefarious> at the end when it autodetects the monitor it sets it as generic Monitor. is there a way to set it to a tft ?
<hc> !unmet dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmet dependencies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: oops would 'nv' stand for Nvidia?
<hc> !unmet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: "nv" is the open-source driver for nvidia cards. It does not provide 3D acceleration. Do you need 3D acceleration?
<hc> hey, i have some problems with unmet dependencies. anyone able to help me?
<Ferox^> Got a question for you guys.. for some reason, after I log into ubuntu, it pauses a long time before the desktop shows... any ideas??
<Ferox^> I mean like.. 3 minutes or so
<ArrenLex> Abst: run "cat ~/.Xresources" and paste the output here.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I supose not. At least not right away. Does the nv support OpenGL?
<wall0159> Ferox - do you have network shared drives? (guess)
<Ferox^> no
<nefarious> ok tried something going to restart x again
<Evilpigster> Hey. Could anyone help me with something?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: You will have to use Mesa Indirect OpenGL emulation. It will be slow.
<ArrenLex> !ASK
<Ferox^> wall0159: although I was trying to get my broadcom wireless device working when it started
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Abst> cat: /home/loser/.Xresources: No such file or directory
<wall0159> hmm - I'm not terribly knowledgable ;-) it sounds like a timeout. do you know 'dmesg' ?
<ArrenLex> Abst: run this:      echo "Xft.dpi: 96" >> ~/.Xresources
<ArrenLex> Abst: and restart X.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I'll go without 3d. I'll be happy with the higher res. So choose 'nv'?
<hc> hey, i have some problems with unmet dependencies. anyone able to help me? i've tried apt-get -f install, didn't work
<Ferox^> wall0159: Nope
<wall0159> open a terminal, and type 'dmesg | tail'
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: I think so. Is "nvidia" an option?
<Abst> Okay
<wall0159> dmesg tells you system messages
<Evilpigster> Yesterday after installing a new nvidia driver, when i rebooted it the X server wouldnt start and modprobe nvidia returns "Fatal: module nvidia not found"
<Ferox^> I'm pretty much a linux newb, how can I check it out?
<wall0159> don't paste the result here
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: Did you install all components?
<wall0159> hmm. well, you could try looking for something that says about your wireless
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: not seeing it Neomagic...newport...nsc...nv..rendition.. Nope.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: then go with nv.
<Evilpigster> I believe so
<Ferox^> Hmmm...
<wall0159> I'm sorry - I doubt I can be much help
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Cool. Thanks alot by the way.
<Abst> Still the same
<Ferox^> No worries.. I just used dmesg, but I don't see anything that says timeout
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: "nvidia" is the name of the official nvidia driver. It supports 3D, but the source is not available.
<hc> hey, i have some problems with unmet dependencies. anyone able to help me? i've tried apt-get -f install, didn't work.
<feross> hc: do you have universal and multiverse in your sources.list file.. also you could add the plf repo and try it again.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: just hope my "help" doesn't screw up your computer. =P Heaven knows it's screwed my own computer up many times.
<ArrenLex> hc: what problem?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Ah. I see. Lol
<hc> feross: i have all sources uncommented
<wall0159> where in the login process does it hang?
<Evilpigster> Ive tried alot of changing around with my xorg.conf and still cant get X to start
<theguy> okay..so im having a problem watching gbs.tv it says im missing a plug in but when i install it it still does nothing
<WhiteNoise> wine, ubuntu, and nvidia drivers 8762 appear to have a problem with all text being invisible in wine apps.  Anyone here found a solution?
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: Can't get X to start? What happens when you run 'startx' in the terminal?
<Evilpigster> one sec Ill try
<feross> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: "Use kernel framebuffer device interface? "
<feross> hc:  like that ^^^ ?
<ArrenLex> WhiteNoise: highly doubt nividia is at fault there. Did wine work before and stopped now? Or did you change it in some way?
<Ferox^> Just right after I put in my password
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: No.
<Evilpigster> FATAL: Module nvidia not found
<Evilpigster> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the nvidia kernel module!
<WhiteNoise> ArrenLex, never showed text - switched from gnome.  I've tried 3 versions of wine, and just now tried crossover wine beta.  None show text correctly.
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: did you install from official sources or from ubuntu packages?
<wall0159> what are the specs of your machine?
<Rasta> when using virtual machines like vmware it takes half of the memory and processor when used?
<WhiteNoise> ArrenLex, switched from gentoo rather
<feross> hc: And this one? -> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<ArrenLex> WhiteNoise: do any other apps experience problems?
<WhiteNoise> ArrenLex, nope
<Rasta> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Winter-Soulstice> Anyone know when edgy is supposed to have a stablerelease?
<Evilpigster> Easy ubuntu
<ArrenLex> White: wine installed from the ubuntu repoistories?
<ArrenLex> repositories?
<Rasta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ArrenLex> !edgy
<Winter-Soulstice> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ArrenLex> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ArrenLex> Ugh.
<Evilpigster> Easyubuntu uses the official drivers i think
<ArrenLex> Oct. 2something.
<Cade> 26
<WhiteNoise> ArrenLex, yes, on one attempt, tried dapper, edgy, also wine source from winehq, tried crossover wine as mentioned
<ArrenLex> White: when you compiled from sources, did configure give you any warnings?
<WhiteNoise> ArrenLex, no, but winecfg still showed normal app with tabs, etc, but text all invisible.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Here goes nothing. CTRL+ALT+BS to restart X, right?
<Evilpigster> Does anyone know a temporary fix to at least start X? Maybe by trying a generic driver?
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: use the "nv" driver.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: yeah.
<Evilpigster> Alright, ill try that and see what it says
<Evilpigster> :D
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Fingers crossed......
<glyph_> hello
<ArrenLex> Hi glyph.
<glyph_> just thought i would stop in in windoze atm sadly...
<Evilpigster> I tried "nv" typed "
<Evilpigster> should I reboot?
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: finish your sentence. o_o typed?
<Evilpigster> lol woah
<Evilpigster> I meant to say
<ArrenLex> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Evilpigster> I restarted gdm
<Evilpigster> err, X server
<ArrenLex> XD
<ArrenLex> You're not very good at this elephant
<ArrenLex> I mean speaking thing
<ArrenLex> You changed the driver to nv? Restart X.
<ArrenLex> Wait, how can you have X running? I thought it didn't start.
<kyja> lol enter key as punctuation. ???? what !!!????
<Evilpigster> Yes and I got this error: EE - Failed to initialize GLX extension
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: if you're using the nv driver, comment out the glx extension in /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<vanhtu1987> Evilpigster: Then try disabling gfl and possibly dri ext.
<ArrenLex> kyja, some people use the enter key in place of a comma, semicolon or period.
<vanhtu1987> I meant glx
<ArrenLex> i.e. rather than saying "I use Ubuntu, and I hate it, because Debian owns all", they would say
<ArrenLex> I use Ubuntu
<ArrenLex> and I hate it
<ArrenLex> because Debian owns all.
<ArrenLex> And it's annoying.
<Evilpigster> heh
<kyja> ah so as in adressing you.
<kyja> ArrenLex,
<kyja> then my message
<ArrenLex> Sure.
<ArrenLex> That too.
<ArrenLex> Or like this.
<kyja> yup bad habbit.
<ArrenLex> This is bad too.
<feross> ok ok . we get the point!!!
<ArrenLex> Wow, it's quiet here.
<ArrenLex> Oh, of course. There's only 836 people.
<Evilpigster> vanhtu1987, I already disabled dri and glcore
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: disable glx
<Evilpigster> Not sure what gfl is
<vanhtu1987> Evilpigster: how about glx ?
<Evilpigster> Oh ok
<ArrenLex> /me's advice is ignored. :(
<ArrenLex> ...dammit.
<ianm_> just added a new (well, rewritten C -> Ruby) screen ruler to Gnome CVS, anyone interested in testing? (super easy to setup in Ubuntu, I can tell you exactly what to type)
<Evilpigster> Alright I will try that
<kyja> 836 I think 800 of them forgot they logged into irc channel long time ago and hid the app.
<ArrenLex> Kruler owns you, thanks. :)
<ArrenLex> kyja: they're probably all FBI agents watching for predators. The Linux channel is aswarm with innocent young girls, you see.
<ianm_> ArrenLex: everyone loves running KDE software in Gnome...
<deathz0r> maybe this is no the right channel. but can someone tell just how to change text color of everything i write on xchat2
<ianm_> looks like http://linuxadvocate.org/projects/gruler/screenshot6.png
<ArrenLex> ianm: everyone loves KDE and not running Gnome. :)
<Prez> hello...
<Evilpigster> Ok, well disabling GLX got rid of this error (EE - Failed to initialize GLX extension) but it still has the last error "no GLX visuals available"
<deathz0r> i put a transparent backgroung and i cant change the gray color of my own text
<deathz0r> cant seem to find it
<Prez> someone have an IBM X32 doing direct rendering?  I've tried all docs on the web...
<Evilpigster> I also installed XGL hoping that thats not a problem with it
<kyja> ah, well then they are welcome to be here.
<ianm_> ArrenLex: pay attention.
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: uh, duh that's a problem! The nv driver doesn't support 3D acceleration.
<deathz0r> hmm
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Well since the command was still in my terminal history I was able to drop back to 1024.
<ArrenLex> ianm: I know! Gnome ruler! Gnome CVS! I'm just giving props to KDE because she is my mistress.
<ianm_> ArrenLex: I mean to reality :)
<Evilpigster> Gahh! I got to start paying attention...
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: who? what? where? when? why? o__O
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: the xconfig didn't take, couldn't get back to x after the changes. trying again.
<Evilpigster> is there a way to remove beryl-manager from the start up?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: what errors did it give?
<Prez> no ThinkPad X31 or X32 users?
<vanhtu1987> Evilpigster: does Ubuntu desktop uses 'xserver-xorg' (I'm not sure as I've no Ubuntu box here right now), if it does, try 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: the people in #ubuntu+1 will probably be better at answering your beryl questions.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: It gave a garbled CLI prompt saying it was an invalid x config and couldn't start x. Did I want to view the X server log.. yada yada..
<Evilpigster> Alright thanks for the help, I'll try that channel. :D
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: I certainly want to see the X server log.
<ArrenLex> Evilpigster: my bad. #ubuntu-xgl
<Evilpigster> Hah, np thx
<FriedGeek> Well I ran the x config again and I was able to at least come back to 1024. I'm trying again and if it still craps out I'll try to pull the log back with me.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: hold on, wait.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: k
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: pastebin your current /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ferox^> Question: Whenever I login to ubuntu after entering password, it freezes for about 3 minutes. Also, whenever I open the network settings window.. it won't pull up, and will ahve to be force closed. Any ideas??
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I hope this doesn't torque anyone else off. ...# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file) # # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using # values from the debconf database. # # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page. # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.) # # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package up
<vanhtu1987> Ferox^: try switching to console and login from there, what did the logs say ?
<ArrenLex> Friedgeek: pastebin!
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: oop. ummm..... *looking I'm in Kopete...*
<ArrenLex> Firstly, it cuts off, secondly, yes it WILL annoy people, and thirdly I will be able to read it more easily if formatting is retained.
<fubuntu> I can't figure out why module.h is being funny...
<fubuntu> do any of you guys have a funny module.h?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ferox^> vanhtu1987: I can't see anything that says timing out in the dmesg if that's what you're asking.. any other place I could look?
<fubuntu> why is kern 2.6 bringing so much havoc?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: why are you in kopete if you're not running KDE anyway?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Just did a synapse search for IRC... *sheepish* 001. # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file) 002. # 003. # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using 004. # values from the debconf database. 005. # 006. # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page. 007. # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.) 008. # 009. # This file is au
<ArrenLex> ...
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Crap.
<fubuntu> so out of all these users, the ones which are online reading this message there isn't a _single_ user who didn't have to use module.h to write device drivers?
<ArrenLex> What are you doing?
<deepak> Can anyone help me in getting the info on the IDEs for building C++ app
<ArrenLex> fubuntu: personally I don't... write device drivers. o_o
<ArrenLex> With module.h or otherwise.
<fubuntu> bah!
<ArrenLex> You might get more help at some ubuntu developer channel.
<fubuntu> sigh*
<fubuntu> :)
<fubuntu> trying..
<fubuntu> thanks
<vanhtu1987> Ferox^: GNOME and X are big beasts, I'm not sure what's causing this, can you try installing a light-weight Window Manager, icewm or fvmw could help.
<ArrenLex> I totally read that as "big breasts".
<ArrenLex> Something's wrong with me.
* ArrenLex needs new glasses.
<theunruled> so... how do you configure mpd?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: http://google.com/notebook/public/10759102673738384372/BDQUHIwoQiobqjuEh
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: One way or another... :-)
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: what the hell is wrong with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ? Or even pastebin.ca?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: there's your problem. Hold on.
<poningru> deepak: eclipse?
<poningru> with the correct module ofcourse
<ArrenLex> Wow, FriedGeek, you have a lot of crap here. Do you even have a touchpad and a stylus?
<ArrenLex> stylus -> tablet
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: I think it was the IRC client I'm using. I pasted into paste.u... got back the plane with the text couldn't paste it in here right. Umm no stylus or touchpad.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: the idea is that you upload your text to the site and then give me the link, and I read it on that site.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: no tablet?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Then it was 100% pilot error. Didn't follow the concept, my bad. I did have one but none is plugged in now. I gave it away months ago. Had XP installed then. Drive was formatted before U install.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: Your xorg.conf has sections allowing you to use a touchpad and a tablet, in case you have them. Mine had them too. My question to you is, do you NEED this capability?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Not at all.
<deepak> eclipse 2 heavy some light weight 1?
<surface> deepak:  ajunta, kdevelop3
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: don't mind if I remove them? Or would you prefer me to comment them out so you can put them back if you need to? Or shall I just leave them?
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Nukem
<surface> anjunta sorry type
<deepak> try kdevelop3 .. thanz buddy
<surface> typo
* mneptok notices another Montreal person
<surface> deepak:  anjunta is lighter than kdev
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: go to /etc/X11 and back up your current xorg.conf, i.e. move it to xorg.conf.bak or something.
<surface> deepak:  remember to download libtool as well
<ajmitch> mneptok: interesting city, montreal :)
<nefarious> ArrenLex thanks for the help i got it back to normal :0
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: tell me when you're done.
<deepak> Sure thanz again
<nefarious> :)
<ArrenLex> nefarious: What help? xD
<mneptok> ajmitch: aye. and i tend to only see it at night.
* ArrenLex barks.
<ajmitch> mneptok: so did I, for UBZ
<nefarious> well for taking the time :P
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Ready.
<mneptok> ajmitch: ah, don't think there will be one this year. the dev summit is in november @ google.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: your new, shiny, magical xorg.conf is at http://arrenlex.diff.be/xorg.conf
<ajmitch> mneptok: yes, I'm trying to see if I can get there
<ArrenLex> Reboot after you do that.
<ArrenLex> Or, not reboot. Restart x.
<ArrenLex> </windows mentality>
<mneptok> ajmitch: dunno yet if they want me there or not. if i go, i'll try to find you.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex:doh, don't have permission to save over it?
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: Are you trying to save from the browser? That won't work.
<FriedGeek> was trying to save from gedit.
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: if you're sure you've backed it up, go to the terminal. Do the following:
<ArrenLex> cd /etc/X11
<ArrenLex> sudo rm xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> sudo wget http://arrenlex.diff.be/xorg.conf
<ArrenLex> And that should fix ya.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex. I have a copy of the current one in my user folder as .bak
<ArrenLex> FriedGeek: okey, as long as you don't lose it.
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: :-)
<Prez> ArrenLex, for what card is that/
<Prez> ?
<ArrenLex> Prez: it's for friedgeek. It's his working xorg.conf with a new resolution added in. o_o
<ArrenLex> Prez: dunno why you would need it.
<ArrenLex> Prez: says	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900] "
<Prez> ArrenLex, ok, no good for me... i cannot get my radeon mobility m6 to do direct render..
<ArrenLex> Prez: are you using fglrx?
<Prez> just curious what card u guys were talking about
<FriedGeek> ArrenLex: Bing. Saved.
<ArrenLex> Restart X.
<Prez> ArrenLex, nope, that driver doesn't work for this card
<FriedGeek> Fingers crossed. ..... CTRL+ALT+BS.... (see you in the funny papers)
<ArrenLex> Prez: ...are you sure?
<LookTJ> Yo
<Prez> ArrenLex, not 100% but from what i've read no go plus i tried it and i get no device found
<adEe> when you take a screenshot of a video with VLC, where does the file go?
<ArrenLex> adEe: check your desktop, your home directory, and /tmp
<adEe> ArrenLex: nope
<ciphex_> got a simple question guys.. runnning xubuntu, uname -r reports 2.6.15-26-386
<ciphex_> but the 2.6.15-26-386 sources aren't in my repositories
<WhiteNoise> OK - so wine works with 'nv' driver, but not 'nvidia' driver -- definitely a nvidia driver and wine issue -- anyone encountered this (invisible fonts with nvidia driver and wine apps?)
<ciphex_> apparently
<umbro>  http://kecy.roumen.cz/ubuntu_5.11.jpg
<ArrenLex> ciphex: linux-source-2.6.15, I think.
<ArrenLex> ...I didn't really need to see that.
<ArrenLex> http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:bFCOTR6-HNnjeM:http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~fool/Humor/ubuntu-logo.jpg
<ArrenLex> But the full-size image is already gone.
<ciphex_> all i see in my repos is linux-source-2.6.15-25
<Admiral_Chicago> ArrenLex, i saw the same thing kinda, but with clevage
<ArrenLex> ciphex: I don't think sources are maintained for every patchset, only for each kernel revision. I doubt you have linux-source-2.6.15-25 in your repos; I don't, and all are enabled.
<ArrenLex> Admiral: that's what umbro just pasted above.
<ArrenLex> ciphex: I really think all you need is linux-source-2.6.15
<mneptok> ciphex_: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<Admiral_Chicago> well i've been afk so i just got here
<ciphex_> well... i also have linux-source 2.6.15-27.48
<mneptok> ciphex_: that will get you the latest released kernel source, and provide updates in the future
<MZM> morning, folks. should Pin-Priority: 1001 prevent package upgrade?
<theunruled> ok guys... I downloaded this theme and its colour is different from the screenshot online
<theunruled> how do i modify a window border'd colour?
<ciphex_> well... i am trying to install the OSS sound drivers and need the source for my current kernell
<mneptok> speaking of kernels, i'll bet this VMWare instance is using plain-Jane i386 instead of K7
<ciphex_> -l
<mneptok> ciphex_: just install that meta-package
<NewBei> Need Help on Libssl ? Hoz tht is implemented in our app
<ciphex_> ok
<ciphex_> will do.
<ArrenLex> MZM: pin-priority 1001 means whatever pin you specify will ALWAYS be used, no matter what. If you pin it to a version, you'll always stick with that version.
<Ayabara> morning. I'm trying to set up an ubuntu image under vmware like I did a fedora core 5 image. is there no yp.conf in ubuntu, or is my install just missing some packages?
<ArrenLex> ciphex: why are you trying to install oss?
<kraut> moin
<ciphex_> because ALSA won't drive my SoundBlaster
<ciphex_> apparently
<MZM> ArrenLex: and it works in ubuntu?
<ArrenLex> Aybara: (YAY ROBERT JORDAN) what does yp.conf do? I've never heard of it.
<ArrenLex> MZM: of course.
<ciphex_> i have no idea
<MZM> ArrenLex: then I need help with writing Pin :)
<ciphex_> is there a reason it wouldn't that i should know about?
<Ayabara> ArrenLex, then probably it doesn't exist in ubuntu. the line I'm gonna add is 'domain <name> server nis' (and I have no idea what it does...)
<ArrenLex> MZM: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<ciphex_> i've tried everything i can think of to get ALSA to recognize it but have had 0 luck
<ciphex_> OSS is my last option
<ArrenLex> ciphex: have you tried running alsaconf?
<techno_freak> I did an upgrade to edgy beta, but my emacs has got screwed up, it displays boxes instead of text and the font is disifgured, any help or pointers ?
<ciphex_> heh. nope. didn't know it existed.
<ArrenLex> techno, they can probably help you better with edgy stuff in #ubuntu+1
<techno_freak> ArrenLex: thanx
<ArrenLex> ciphex: it doesn't, in ubuntu :P
<ZataH> I have a problem with my wireless in edgy, anyone who maybe can help me ?
<Flannel> ZataH: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<ciphex_> OSS doesn't?
<Admiral_Chicago> techno_freak, maybe #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> techno_freak: you could try moving ~/.emacs aside and see what happens
<techno_freak> ya, mez leading there
<ArrenLex> ciphex: how familiar are you with manipulating debian packages? If I give you a package, can you extract a file from it?
<techno_freak> ok
<ZataH> Flannel: thx
<ciphex_> not very but i can follow instructions to the T
<ciphex_> so then.. i guess you're saying alsaconf doesn't exist in ubuntu
<MZM> ArrenLex: can you, please, look at my pins? http://pastebin.ca/190656
<SurfnKid> guys how do i stop that annoying buzz when i hit an error in ubuntu
<SurfnKid> it wakes people up
<ArrenLex> ciphex: download this somewhere: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf
<ArrenLex> ciphex: and run it as root.
<NoobZaibot> hello anybody familiar with kernel recompiling and menuconfig ? i am using the badger
<^Ocean^> how do i get pppoe to use a custom dns sever, and now download one from my isp ?
<MZM> NoobZaibot: ask your question (ps. zaibot - from zaebal?)
<tonyyarusso> Meanwhile, how do you edit the network manager settings?  For instance, see what wireless networks it has on its list, and delete some if necessary?
<ArrenLex> MZM: try it? It looks okay at first glance.
<ArrenLex> /info FriedGeek
<ArrenLex> DAMMIT
<ArrenLex> STUPID COMMAND DIE
<ciphex_> running
<NoobZaibot> MZM : i am trying to recompile my kernel with the timer running at 1000hz
<MZM> ArrenLex: yea, for me too looks OK, but still apt-get upgrade wants to upgrade oracle
<NoobZaibot> however i am not able to find the option in menuconfig
<NoobZaibot> i downloaded the kernel 2.6.12
<NoobZaibot> according to this guide : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<MZM> why 2.6.12?
<NoobZaibot> really dunno x)
<ArrenLex> MZM: are you certain that there are no packages you're trying to upgrade which depend on oracle-xe-universal being upgraded?
<NoobZaibot> should i use 2.6.13 ?
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, still helping here ? thats what ... 4 5 hours ?
<daryl_> excuse me, when I type "su" it asks for a password.  But the password I gave it when I installed Ubuntu doesn't work.
<MZM> ArrenLex: it's oracle, what can depend on it? I mean - no. nothing depends on it
<ArrenLex> MZM: I have no idea what oracle is. xD
<ZataH> daryl_: it because when you "su" you choose to log in as root
<ciphex_> ArrenLex: failed to find the card.
<wickedpuppy> daryl_, what do you need root to run ? use sudo instead
<ArrenLex> MZM: what if you pinned it to the exact version you have rather than * ?
<ArrenLex> ciphex: yeah, I guess ALSA doesn't support it. Sorry.
* MZM goes to try it out
<daryl_> wickedpuppy: aren't I allowed to log in as root?
<NoobZaibot> MZM : do u have any ideas ?
<ArrenLex> wicked: I have no life, okay? Who asked you?
<ZataH> daryl_: you have to set a root password then
<ciphex_> strange. it's a SBLive! EMU10K1 device
<wickedpuppy> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<daryl_> ZataH: hrm where do I do that?
<daryl_> oh i see
<daryl_> thanks
<wickedpuppy> daryl_, kindly read that link
<MZM> NoobZaibot: make menuconfig->processor type and features->timer frequency
<ZataH> administration > user & groups
<ciphex_> so... is there any reason I shouldn't try the OSS drivers?
<ArrenLex> ciphex: no, if ALSA won't cut it for you, go ahead.
<MZM> ArrenLex: tnx, worked.
<ZataH> daryl_: but else sudo yourcommandhere
<NoobZaibot> i don't have the timer frequency option in my menuconfig
<daryl_> wickedpuppy: ok i'm just gonna use sudo since I oviously dont' understand the differences.
<wickedpuppy> daryl_, welcome to ubuntu :P
<daryl_> ZataH: excuse me, but how do I run a script?  a .sh file.
<daryl_> I thought you typed ./filename.sh
<ZataH> ./filename
<ArrenLex> daryl: sudo = you have to type sudo every time. su = become root once, do whatever you want until you log out.
<wickedpuppy> yah
<wickedpuppy> ..
<wickedpuppy> why you need root access ?
<ArrenLex> daryl: "sh filename"
<ciphex_> ok... they are  a piece of work in themselves
<NoobZaibot> MZM : i don't have the timer frequency option in my menuconfig
<ciphex_> the installer is throwing errors at me left and right... im trying to resolve them all
<daryl_> ArrenLex: thanks tons.
<daryl_> ArrenLex: sudo sh filename fixed my problem
<nysosym> hi everyone! :))))
<ArrenLex> daryl: why are you running a script for which you need to be root? o_o
<wickedpuppy> daryl_, why do you need sudo to run a shell script ?
<wickedpuppy> i don't get it
* wickedpuppy is puzzled .... 
<daryl_> wickedpuppy: was trying to run a script that downloaded allt he packages I needed
<wickedpuppy> automatix by any chance ?
<ArrenLex> Oh. Okay.
* mneptok shudders
<mneptok> i *loathe* those scripts
<mneptok> they are a support nightmare
<daryl_> wickedpuppy: just a bunch of dependancies that weren't installed w/the clean install
<wickedpuppy> yah .. the auto download scripts are not recommended here daryl_ cause they will cause a lot of confusion later
<Evilpigster> Finally after Googling around I fixed it. :D
<wickedpuppy> you won't know what is installed and if you ask us for help later it will take a lot of work to track where is it that is wrong
<daryl_> wickedpuppy: I'd actually installed all of them manually apparently.  I'd just wanted to run the script to make sure I hadn't missed anything.  I hadn't fortunately
<mneptok> and i can say "use of those automated installer scripts is officially discouraged "
<mneptok> :)
<daryl_> rofl
<mneptok> no offense to the script authors, who had their hearts in the right place
<daryl_> ok i'll avoid such scripts, now to see if I can install my program.
<MZM> NoobZaibot: well - it's there since 2.6.0? Your on x86?
<vladuz976> how mature is the apt-get upgrade method when upgrading distro?
<MZM> vladuz976: apt-get dist-upgrade
<wickedpuppy> vladuz976, how mature ? people been doing it for 4 or 5 times ....
<NoobZaibot> MZM: I am downloading this http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.14.tar.bz2 and trying to recompile
<wickedpuppy> i did it 3 times already
<daryl_> wickedpuppy, mneptok, ArrenLex: thanks guys that took care of me.
<vladuz976> what about third party packages?
<MZM> NoobZaibot: if You use vanilla, then use recent version. And - are you on x86?
<NoobZaibot> MZM: I am using an Intel PIV HT 3.2 Ghz
<wickedpuppy> vladuz976, such as ... nvidia drivers ?
<surface> third party packages?
<daryl_> I'm going to go ahead and close IRC now.  thanks again.
<mneptok> vladuz976: if they exist in your currently active repos for the new version of Ubuntu, they will be upgraded
<MZM> NoobZaibot: it's x86 or AMD64?
<NoobZaibot> x86
<^Ocean^> in ##Linux
<wickedpuppy> sometimes they do break ... i got my X broke once .. but i fixed it easily ...
<vladuz976> wickedpuppy: for instance
<NoobZaibot> MZM : Intel P4 = x86
<MZM> NoobZaibot: well, there are AMD64 versions of P4 :)
<MZM> NoobZaibot: use 2.6.28
<MZM> s/28/18/
<wickedpuppy> MZM, you mean amd also sells pentium4 ?
<NoobZaibot> MZM : do u have direct link for download with wget ?
<Jason_D> hello ^^
<MZM> wickedpuppy: no, AMD64 is just 64 bit architecture
<NoobZaibot> MZM : U just cracked my brain with that AMD64 thing. The Intel 64 Bit arch is EM64
<wickedpuppy> yah but you said there are amd64 version of p4 ...
<ArrenLex> I'm going to crash. See you guys later! Glad I could help someone.
<Jason_D> can anybody help me?
<ArrenLex> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wickedpuppy> !ask
* ArrenLex wins.
<Jason_D> ok. :D
<NoobZaibot> MZM : I'll use 2.6.18, latest stable kernel version
<wickedpuppy> the bot wins
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: you'll want the 686 kernel, and not the stock i386
<^Ocean^> is the 686 kernel better than the stalk one ?
<NoobZaibot> mneptok: I changed it in Processor Type at Menuconfig
<ArrenLex> stock? xD
<kromel> question, i'm using an AMD Sempron processor, the k7 kernel the proper one for me to use?
<ArrenLex> Ocean: if that's your arch, 686 is better than 386, yeah.
<mneptok> ^Ocean^: the 686 kernel is certainly better if you have a PII or better
<MZM> wickedpuppy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<Jason_D> !ask i just started with linux and i heard that ubuntu is easiest to start with but i have problems starting it.
<^Ocean^> well i got an AMD AthalonXP2400 :S
<ArrenLex> kromel: if you have a dual-core CPU, you need an -smp kernel.
<wickedpuppy> this conversation reminds me of gentoo forum ...
<mneptok> kromel: did you install the i386 or AMD64 version of Ubuntu?
<mneptok> ^Ocean^: you'll want the K7 kernel on i386, the K8 on AMD64
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : The kernel that i am downloading now http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.18.tar.bz2 is not optimized for i686 ? I thought that selecting the type in menuconfig was enough
<kromel> mneptok, i386
<mneptok> kromel: yes, K7
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: if you're compiling it yourself, it's not an issue
<kromel> mneptok, okay, that's what I'm on now.  thanks for the clarification.
<mneptok> kromel: using a K7 kernel gets you things like 3DNow! calls and other AMD-specific extension support to improve overall performance
<MZM> wickedpuppy: and what? Gentoo was too gar 4u? ;)
<MZM> s/gar/hard/
<mneptok> gar. arr. me hearty.
<wickedpuppy> nope ... the forum was great
* mneptok eats a parrot
<ciphex_> can anyone suggest a cheap PCI sound card that will work with ALSA drivers. (running xUbuntu)
* MZM looks for some moring cofee
<wickedpuppy> look at the talks
<wickedpuppy> we are talking about architectures
<wickedpuppy> you hardly see it outside of gentoo forums
<wickedpuppy> since most distros come with a vanilla kernel
<mneptok> ciphex_: what part of the world arte you in?
<mneptok> -t
<ciphex_> US. East coast.
<MZM> wickedpuppy: Oh, now I see. I also use Gentoo, so this konversation was OK for me :)
<frying_fish> ciphex_: any of the cheaper creative cards.
<mneptok> ciphex_: sec
<XZEKUTION> anybody still awake?
<wickedpuppy> nope
<XZEKUTION> :(
<frying_fish> some people just woke up
<XZEKUTION> I need hewp
<MZM> XZEKUTION: still awake? your kidding! I just got up.
<wickedpuppy> its afternoon here ...
<wickedpuppy> 2:45 pm
<mneptok> ciphex_: mind if i paste you a URL to PM?
<XZEKUTION> It's 1:45AM
<MZM> it's 9 am
<XZEKUTION> Central U.S.
<ciphex_> mneptok: please do
<MDCore> 08:42am :D
<XZEKUTION> you guys ubuntu experts?
<MDCore> Ah.. the lovely freenode tradition of "What time is it where you are?!!? "
<MZM> ex-prets??
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<XZEKUTION> my Ubuntu clock and my WinXP clock keep messing each other up and I can't figure out what the deal is
<wickedpuppy> i got a solution ... format winxp ... solved!
<MZM> XP uses local time for clock, Ubuntu - UTM
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: tell the XP clock that it's timezone is UTC
<mneptok> *its
<XZEKUTION> If I reboot from WinXP back to WinXP it's fine, but if I boot from WinXP and reboot to Ubuntu, the clock will be off on Ubuntu, and then it will be off when i go back to WinXP too
<GreenCult> hi all
<XZEKUTION> UTC ?
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: Ubuntu sets the hardware clock to UTC and converts from there to your local time. XP sets the hardware clock to your local time.
<XZEKUTION> what is UTC
<mneptok> Universal Time Coordinated
<mneptok> which right now is GMT-1
<XZEKUTION> will it still be the time I am used to or will it be the 24hour clock that I'm unaccustomed to
<XZEKUTION> I like the 12hr clocks
<frying_fish> ahh yes, windows needs the hardware clock to be set to localtime (stupid thing) so you will need to go to here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201690&highlight=clock+times+changing+xp
<mneptok> the display of the time (12 vs 24 hours) will not be affected
<frying_fish> it is fairly simple to sort, right click on the clock, then untick the UTC option
<XZEKUTION> I don't need to do anything to Ubuntu, just WinXP ?
<mneptok> correct
<frying_fish> XZEKUTION: no, you need to do this in ubuntu
<frying_fish> leave win xp alone, just whilst in ubuntu next right click the clock, then untick UTC in preferences
<XZEKUTION> oooooh
<XZEKUTION> I thought it was a WinXP problem
<frying_fish> nope, it is a win xp problem, but the fix is in linux.
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: you can also use a registry hack, but that's somewhat uglier
<XZEKUTION> is it possible to listen to my music that I have on WinXP once I am in Ubuntu
<|thunder> XZEKUTION; look in /media/hda1
<frying_fish> XZEKUTION: yes,
<frying_fish> |thunder: that may be incorrect for his partitioning or devices
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> guys. i need to update my firefox. can u plesae tell how
<frying_fish> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: are you using the default one that came with ubuntu?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> hmm. yup!
<|thunder> itll get him looking in the right direction
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> i tried using the update manger no luck
<frying_fish> |thunder: no, it really won't
<frying_fish> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: then it is most likely at the most recent version
<mneptok> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: why do you need a Firefox newer than what is in the repositories?
<frying_fish> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: what does the about bit tell you?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok its old
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> whats the latest version
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mine is 1.5
<XZEKUTION> when I am in Ubuntu, how do I get desktop icons?
<mneptok> latest is 1.5.0.7
<XZEKUTION> I've seen screenshots of people who have really cool desktops
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> mine is 1.5.0.5
<frying_fish> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: you are most likely running 1.5.0.7
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: icons for what?
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, you mean the button thats close all the windows ?
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> LOL. how can i update my software? the update link in firefox is deactivated
<XZEKUTION> music, browser, documents, programs etc
<wickedpuppy> if it is then its at bottom left edge
<Flannel> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: you update it through update-manager, all of the fixes from 1.5.0.7 are included in the current version from ubuntu
<PunjabiFLOYDIAN> ok guys thanks a lot.
<mneptok> PunjabiFLOYDIAN: uhhhh ... you use the Update Manager app in Ubuntu to update software. not update utilities inside the apps themselves.
<XZEKUTION> updating and installing stuff is the hardest part about ubuntu
<XZEKUTION> and downloading too
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, SEEN SYNAPTIC ?
<wickedpuppy> opps
<XZEKUTION> yes
<wickedpuppy> pardon my caps
<wickedpuppy> thats hard ?
<XZEKUTION> there is so much stuff on those repositories.. how do you know what you want.. whats good and what is crap
<jenda> How can I make Ubuntu blank the screen when the lappy lid is closed, but not lock it?
<wickedpuppy> clearly you never managed windows before ...
<jenda> (since it refuses to accept my password after locking)
<XZEKUTION> wickedpuppy: what?
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, do you know whats the best burning software for windows ?
<XZEKUTION> nero
<wickedpuppy> how did you know ?
<abhinay> I want to run servlet programs of java in Ubuntu, and i want to install tomcat server help me.
<XZEKUTION> bc i've heard a lot about it, and I've used it before
<jenda> I don't see how knowing it for Windows is any easier than knowing it for Ubuntu, wickedpuppy...
<wickedpuppy> i can think of more than 20 other burning softwares
<Flannel> XZEKUTION: until you get familiar with programs, you don't really (know what's good/not), you have to do some research, or trust what's in main (which is fully supported by ubuntu, meaning it's somewhat guarenteed quality), you can search synaptic, or packages.ubuntu.com, etc.
<wickedpuppy> download.com has tons
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, precisely ...
<CromagDK> cd burner xp pro
<jenda> lol
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, slowly you will know which is good and which is crap
<wickedpuppy> jenda, now you get my message ?
<XZEKUTION> give me suggestions
<jenda> wickedpuppy: yep, sorry, was meant for XZEKUTION
<wickedpuppy> for ?
<XZEKUTION> when I'm on WinXP I use Yahoo Jukebox to listen to the radio.. what options does Ubuntu have
<CromagDK> i liked Cd burner XP pr
<CromagDK> with an o
<jenda> XZEKUTION: AmaroK, I recomend.
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<XZEKUTION> Ubuntu
<Yasuo> xmms
* wickedpuppy second amarok
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: Rhythmbox or Banshee
<Yasuo> mplayer :P
<XZEKUTION> theres 3
<XZEKUTION> which of those 3 is the best
<jenda> Yasuo: please...
<XZEKUTION> I want one that will work the first time, and have good music
<XZEKUTION> nothing crappy
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: Amarok is nice, but will require you to download and install all the KDE libraries. kinda overkill just for a music player.
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION, there is no BEST, asking for best player only makes ppl flaming around
<jenda> XZEKUTION: Up to personal preference. There are many more for Windows, and Yahoo Jukebox is hardly the best.
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, you want OSX ...
<XZEKUTION> I just want to listen to the radio, i dont want anything crazy
<wickedpuppy> linux doesnt work that way
<wickedpuppy> try and choose the one you want ...
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: Rhythmbox is already installed. try it.
<XZEKUTION> alright
* jenda gotta run
<Yasuo> xmms is fine for hearing musikc, if you want more playlist and music managing use amarok or so
<XZEKUTION> i dont want playlists of my own music i want radio
* mneptok can;t use XMMS due to the size of his music collection :/
<XZEKUTION> all my MP3s got erased, and i dont feel like downloading them all again
<XZEKUTION> i had like 4,000
<Yasuo> lol baka
* mneptok has 30,000 :)
<wickedpuppy> thats .. not a lot really if you ask me
<wickedpuppy> i got 7 or so gig ..
<XZEKUTION> it will suck even more if you lose them all
<m4rk> how come photoshop doesn't work with wine????
<Yasuo> /me mas 1/0
<mneptok> wickedpuppy: 30K mp3s is ~125GB
<Yasuo> m4rk, its a windows program
<wickedpuppy> Yasuo, wine runs windows programs
<Yasuo> crossoveroffice is specialized for photoshop
<Yasuo> wickedpuppy, oh, rly?
<frying_fish> mneptok: why can't you use xmms? 30'000, does that go past a file limit? as it certainly copes with my 15k fine
<wickedpuppy> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<XZEKUTION> is Wine preinstalled with Ubuntu or do i have to try and figure out how to get it on my computer
<frying_fish> XZEKUTION: apt-get install wine
<mneptok> frying_fish: browsing 30K mp3s by filename is a *drag*
<wickedpuppy> XZEKUTION, as usual sudo apt-get install wine
<XZEKUTION> last time i installed wine it went crazy on me
<frying_fish> you say "browsing" you can always use the jump feature
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION is Wine preinstalled with Ubuntu or do i have to try and figure out how to get it on my computer <<< it really doesnt matter does it?
<XZEKUTION> made my screen flash to black over and over again
<mneptok> frying_fish: trust me, managing what music you want to hear when you have 30,000 songs to choose from is a lot easier with Rhythmbox, Banshee, or some other "music library" meme app
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION, try before asking
<XZEKUTION> I dont know all of the console commands for linux
<XZEKUTION> i dont know apt etc
<wickedpuppy> Yasuo, relax .. its ok to ask :P
<mneptok> XZEKUTION: few people do.
<Yasuo> xzakox, you can use the gui
<frying_fish> ahh, well I am currently using audacious, which is starting to think about a music library, but I have never really found the need.
<MZM> mneptok: I think - no one knows ALL of them
<Yasuo> aptutude iirc?
<tristan_> hi, i have question about openoffice
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION,  apt-cache search program
<XZEKUTION> I'm boot to ubuntu, be right back
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION,  then: apt-get install exactprogramname
<XZEKUTION> thanks for your hel
<frying_fish> XZEKUTION: open the "package manager" which is synaptic in ubuntu and adept (I think) in kubuntu
<XZEKUTION> help*
<Yasuo> why reboot?
<tristan_> I am using openoffice impress(presentation). how can i add an element(for example a text control) that will apply to all new slides
<XZEKUTION> i cant get there from here
<XZEKUTION> I'm on WinXP right now
<Yasuo> XZEKUTION, then install xchat and come back then at least
<tristan_> i am trying to create an open office template, do have any references?
<XZEKUTION> I have xchat on ubuntu
<XZEKUTION> i'll brb
<Yasuo> ;)
<faisal_d> morning... where is the smbusers file located in dapper? i can't find it in /etc/samba/smbusers
<abhinay> how to start tomcat server ?
<Adross> which app should I use to resize an ogg theora video?
<wickedpuppy> abhinay, ah can ask in #java or #tomcat ?
<Skitzo1989> is there a mpeg codec for "movie player"?
<Adross> Skitzo1989:
<Adross> yeh, give me a second
<Skitzo1989> ok
<Flannel> abhinay: the 'tomcat5' package
<Adross> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29%7C%28formats%29
<mof> Ok so I have a 117 gig partition for /home I'm using 6.4 gig with 60.7 gig free- now i could be wrong but doesn't that leave 110 gig? where is the other ~40 gig?
<xicas> valdeleas
<faisal_d> mof, check your disks and partitions for the missing space
<mof> im not sure what you mean?
<LookTJ> mof: gparted
<wickedpuppy> df -h
<LookTJ> on livecd
<faisal_d> for visual gui try to go to system -> administration -> disks.. it'll give you all infromation you need
<mof> the /home partition shows 117 but lists it's free space as the ~60 gig.
<faisal_d> mof, your home is 117 G, you are 60 free... where is the problem??
<mof> with it's 'contents' using ~6.4 gig
<LookTJ> mof: resize the partition, take 1 MB away
<faisal_d> ah... i see
<ciphex_> how does the kernel-source package differ from the linux-source package?
<LookTJ> then resize and put the 1 MB back
<theguy> can some one help me...i cant seem to rum video streams from websites
<LookTJ> it happened to my 250 GB once before
<zappe> why doesn't work with "named.* @computer" in syslog for logging?
<LookTJ> i got one problem here
<mof> LookTJ thanks but that seems like a good way to loose some data, is there a documented bug with ext3?
<LookTJ> 1 MB
<LookTJ> ?
<LookTJ> that's won't do anything to lose data
<Saba> goodmorning
<anilomkar> how to install JSDK in ubuntu??
<mof> i might just back some things up first anyway. ;P
<LookTJ> good evening saba
<Saba> it's 9.30 am here LookTJ
<faisal_d> anilomaker, download it, chmod a+x, then run it
<LookTJ> 12:22 AM here
<LookTJ> :P
<Alex232> Hello!
<LookTJ> Hi
<Saba> hello Alex232
<ciphex_> can anyone tell me the differences between the kernel-source and linux-source packages?
<Alex232> Do anybody use eagle-usb?
<LookTJ> hey anilomkar i help with that
<Alex232> I mean ADSL driver
<faisal_d> i can't find my /etc/samba/smbusers file... can anybody tell me where it's located?
<mneptok> faisal_d: "locate smbusers"
<Alex232> Eagle-usb is a driver for ADSL modems like Sagem and others. I can't install this one
<faisal_d> mneptok, it doesn't return anything!!
<LookTJ> faisal_d I have my jsdk in a .deb package
<LookTJ> :)
<mneptok> faisal_d: "sudo updatedb && locate smbusers"
<Xzekution> anybody here
<faisal_d> lookTj, really? whre did you get it form? java.sun.com only have binary or rpm
<Xzekution> I think I messed something up
<LookTJ> I made it
<Alex232> if to use official instructions, after configure command eagle-usb reports that it can't find gcc, cc and something else. Is there gcc in Ubuntu Dapper?
<faisal_d> xzekution, don't ask to ask a question.. just ask
<LookTJ> faisal_d i made it myself
<Xzekution> I was using WinXP a minute ago when I was in here.. and I booted to Ubuntu.. and it wouldn't work
<Xzekution> I got some kind of graphics X error
<Xzekution> and I'm using the LiveCD right now
<faisal_d> lookTj, sweeeeet :)
<anilomkar> LookTJ, please help me
<anilomkar> LookTJ, what to do?
<Xzekution> How do I uninstall the beta version of Ubuntu and go back to Dapper
<LookTJ> i need to update it though
<mneptok> faisal_d: Sun's JRE, JDK, and JDSK are in the apt repos
<Xzekution> or do I have to reinstall Ubuntu from the LiveCD
<Alex232> So, is there gcc in Ubuntu???
<mneptok> Alex232: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<jack_> where to talk about edgy?
<Xzekution> mneptok :(
<mneptok> jack_: #ubuntu+1
<Alex232> mneptok: what will this do?
<LookTJ> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<LookTJ> ;)
<Alex232> mneptok: install gcc?
<mneptok> Alex232: install gcc and other programs neede to build anything
<mneptok> *needed
<Alex232> mneptok: ok! i'll try it now, thanks
<xzk> mneptok, can you help me
<^Ocean^> anyone get vmware working on Edgy ?
<fuffalo> i used apt get to install some software, how do i uninstall it if it's not in my add/remove list?
<faisal_d> xzk don't ask to ask, just ask
<xzk> faisal_d: I already did :(
<mneptok> xzk: check ~/.xsession-errors
<xzk> mneptotk: can I do that from the LiveCD ?
<xzk> thats what I'm using now
<mneptok> xzk: mount the Ubuntu partition on the hard drive and loook at it
<LookTJ> making sun-j2sk1.5_1.5.0+update09_i386.deb atm
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : do u know if the xfs support is normally needed ?
<xzk> mneptok: with GParted?
<xzk> mneptok: using GParted?
<Skitzo1981> which version of java do i need to download for Ubuntu?
<Lob1> hi
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Lob1> does anyone have the .deb for compiz-manager plz ?
<xzk> Lob1: are you a Pro at using Ubuntu
<Lob1> xzk > no sorry :/
<^Ocean^> Lobl: beryl
<Madpilot> Skitzo1981, check ubotu above ^^^
<LookTJ> anyone want sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update09_i386.deb?
<xzk> Lob1: bummer
<LookTJ> java from ubuntu isn't uptodate
<LookTJ> no offense
<xzk> how do I uninstall Edgy and go back to Dapper
<xzk> Edgy won't boot for me
<^Ocean^> xzk: ffr :P
<^Ocean^> ffr rather
<xzk> ffr?
<^Ocean^> fdisk format recover :)
<LookTJ> what's ffr?
<LookTJ> oh
<Skitzo1981> Ubunto doesnt use RPM's does it?
<xzk> how do i do that ocean
<LookTJ> nope
<^Ocean^> lol
<^Ocean^> umm
<Admiral_Chicago> Skitzo1981, no .deb
<LookTJ> you want sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+update09_i386.deb
<LookTJ> ?
<^Ocean^> re-install drapper thats how :)
<faisal_d> skitzo you can use alient to install RPMs, but it's experimental
<Admiral_Chicago> but you can change a .rpm to deb by using alien, but you have to install it firsh
<xzk> ocean: am i better off reinstalling from the LiveCD
<Admiral_Chicago> it's always worked for me
<^Ocean^> pritty much so yeah...
<xzk> alright cool
<xzk> thats not too bad
<^Ocean^> altho u might just wanna fix edgy
<xzk> i was hoping that.. bc i downloaded too much crap on my linux with the synaptic.. it was messy
<xzk> Ocean: how do i fix edgy lol
<LookTJ> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<^Ocean^> well would have to figure out whats wrong with it :)
<xzk> it looks like a scary error
<faisal_d> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<xzk> i think i better reinstall dapper
<xzk> Wish me luck with the reinstall
<openedu> I am having trouble removing a package with apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> openedu, what package?
<openedu> i receive the following error: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<^Ocean^> ur prolyl running another instance of apt
<openedu> Admiral_Chicago, it is libdb4.4, although the error appears to be a locking error
<^Ocean^> or a package manager
<Admiral_Chicago> openedu, or something else may be sudo
<Admiral_Chicago> are you using the package? thought it might be in /lock
<openedu> hmm, is there a way to query such things?
<LookTJ> openedu, close either the terminal or package manager
<pcdeal> Help I have trouble with delivering to Maildir with fetchmail and procmail in courier-imap
<faisal_d> when i run the testparm command i get the following: params.c:Parameter() - Ignoring badly formed line in configuration file: n. How can i find out which line that is?
<openedu> ^Ocean^, I may have a package manager running, but I don't know how to locate it.  I am running a fairly standard install of ubuntu, so most things are defaults
<^Ocean^> well u need to turn it off to use apt
<Admiral_Chicago> openedu, in the terminal type pstree
<Admiral_Chicago> and if you see something branching of sudo or su, it is using root privilages
<openedu> Admiral_Chicago, I do not see anything running under sudo.  I also do not see any evidence of a running package manager (like the update notifier?), but i'm not sure what to look for
<mneptok> openedu: ps aux | grep db
<mneptok> openedu: what does that tell  you?
<Admiral_Chicago> bed time
<openedu> mneptok, that gives me dbus-daemon and similar, nothing with libdb
<mneptok> openedu: running a *SQL instance?
<openedu> mneptok, I just stopped my 'mysql' instance.  i'll past the pstree for you
<asmo674hurt> how i can edit particions of HDD after OS instalation??
<^Ocean^> asmo674hurt, qtpartedit
<mneptok> openedu: it's probably MySQL that's causing the lockfiles on the libdb stuff.
<openedu> mneptok, http://paste.lisp.org/display/27321
<asmo674hurt> ^Ocean^, ?
<oroneta> hola, buenos dias a todos
<^Ocean^> QTPart i think it might be called
<^Ocean^> or qtpard edit
<^Ocean^> search google for it .
<daryl_> excuse me, I just shared a folder on my computer using smb.  I'm not sure why, but on my other linux computer I cna't see it.  When I go to my other linux computer I now see a "ubuntu" computer, but when I double click on it, nothing is shared.  Any suggestions?
<openedu> mneptok, i don't see how exactly since I stopped mysql.  mysql is also not configured to use berkeley db.
<openedu> i amended my paste to include the apt error: http://paste.lisp.org/display/27321#1
<l-form> Hello everybody I just wonder isn't this a violation of the GPL when somebody sells ubuntu distros?
<faisal_d> I-form, no... it's completely legal
<oroneta> sorry, any channel to speak spanish about ubuntu??
<faisal_d> !spanish
<mof> Ok i umounted /home and now x-server spits errors and no gtk programs will start, any sugestions?
<Rookie> !es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<daryl_> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oroneta> thank
<faisal_d> oroneta, de nada ;)
<oroneta> gracias ;-)
<matti> Morning.
<Rookie> l-form - no, you can sell it , if you sell something with it, i.e support
<Rookie> Suse selling too, they sell the books and manuals
<daryl_> Excuse me, did anyone know the answer to my question?  : )  dont' wanna nag anyone.
<oroneta> bye!
<Rookie> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<l-form> Rookie: what they sell is a ubuntu installation cd only
<mneptok> openedu: have you tried rebooting into the safe runlevel and uninstalling?
<matti> I need to ask - it is possible, that perlinked system may not work well after hibernating 'em? I mean, sometimes when I wake my desktop from hibernation applications are not working or I cannot start any software. No errors in dmesg or logs. It is very odd.
<Rookie> thats wrong, they need to sell something with it, not only the distro ... maybe they charge for the cd ... ?
<openedu> openedu, no.  i just deleted the lock file, though
<faisal_d> I-form, AFAIK, as long as you say it's Ubuntu, you can sell it... users always have the freedom to get it for free if they want to
<faisal_d> rookie, yes, probably they charge for CD, and saving you time to download.. i suppose
<SurfnKid> whats a good network management software package
<l-form> rookie: probably, they charge 1 USD for that, so that must be the story, but still, those cds look like they'd been shipped free-of-charge by canonical to them
<mneptok> l-form: do you have a URL for these people?
<openedu> i am also having a lot of trouble getting a functioning lisp environment on ubuntu.  i cannot figure out how to install CMUCL 19c, for which there is no binary package despite a buggy 19a--the included version
<daryl_> Hey Rookie, do I have to go through allt hat Samba stuff to be able to transfer files on a linux box?
<zzarr> hello
<Rookie> samba is easy, just install it and config smb.conf and set a user with smbpasswd
<xzk> hey guys, is there any software for Ubuntu or Linux for C++ ? like MSVC++
<l-form> so if canonical sends you free installation cds, wouldn't that be a violation to sell them to anybody?
<Steil> Where can i blacklist modules from loading?
<faisal_d> daryl_ if you don't want to mess with config files yourself, try isntalling webmin
<Rookie> and dont forget to restart it after your done
<xzk> so i can do my computer science homework
<mneptok> xzk: do you want syntax highlighting in a text editor, or a full-fledged IDE>
<Rookie> all configs in linux is to be found in /etc
<mneptok> ?
<zzarr> I have a gigant problem... X it won't start
<zzarr> it puts my monitor in sleep mode
<Saba> zzarr, what does it say in the log file
<xzk> mneptok: whats the difference? I don't really know what I want.. I just want something that will work
<xzk> in my class we use MSVC++
<zzarr> what log file?
<Saba> /var/log/xorg.log or something like that
<mneptok> xzk: a text editor with syntax highlighting is much, MUCH easier to get set up and use.
<Saba> wait a minute
<zzarr> looking it up now
<l-form> people, who can clarify the reselling issue and possible related violations
<xzk> mneptok: do you have suggestions for a text editor and IDE ?
<faisal_d> xzk, eclipse with the c++ plugin is an amazing IDE
<mneptok> xzk: well, start with the built-in text editor
<Saba> or gdm log or kdm log or something zzarr
<mneptok> xzk: it does C++ syntax highlighting
<Rookie> about gpl - http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt
<Rookie> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<xzk> I'm not sure if I would know how to use a text editor... in my class we are learning to use MSVC++  ... i think it is IDE
<matti> k, I assume, that nobody have similar problems... well then.
<matti> ;] 
<xzk> faisal_d: where can i find eclipse and the C++ plugin
<mof> mneptok: you don't get a gui designer with eclipse do you? just asking because I'm starting out with c# and mono.
<mneptok> xzk: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Devtools/ides.html
<faisal_d> they should be in the repos
<mneptok> mof: no idea. never used eclipse.
<mof> right cheers
<xzk> mof you c++ ?
<l-form> thanx gonna study it
<mof> no, c# is a bit different.
<zzarr> is there no driver for ATI Radeon X800 XT PE?
<mneptok> mof: http://www.monodevelop.com/Main_Page
<zzarr> only ATI Radeon X800 XT?
<mof> xzk: you could try #C++ irc channel, really I probably know less than anyother ;P
<xzk> thanks mof
<zzarr> well PE only tells one it's running att a higher rate
<zzarr> (Hz)
<tuskernini> ARE there any Engineers using ubuntu here?
<dario314> I'm an engineer but it has nothing to do with my using Ubuntu right now
<tuskernini> dario314, do you know of a nice program doing signal analysis in ubuntu?
<dario314> Can someone give me a gnutella host? Any host? This thing doesn't seem to come with a host list...
<dario314> I've been using Ubuntu for about 24 hours, so...no :)
<tuskernini> dario314, normal modulation and transforms
<tuskernini> hehe
<tuskernini> ok
<mneptok> dario314: "this thing?"
<l-form> after reading gpl as I grasp it, anyone can get cds from canonoical for free and then sell em to some poor bastard and make money outta nothin? is this normal?
<dario314> mutella. I have it. It runs... doesn't connect to anything.
<mneptok> l-form: depends on how they do it
<anilomkar> how to install tomcat server in Ubuntu please help me???
<zzarr> the log says "(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found" this can't be good
<faisal_d> tuskernini: i am no engineer.. but these might help: http://www.opensound.com/ossapps.html
<mneptok> l-form: Ubuntu is a trademarked name. they cannot use that name when selling CDs.
<tuskernini> faisal_d, thank you will try it
<dario314> I think if I connect to one gnutella host, I'll get a list of other hosts... but I don't have a single one to try.
<mneptok> dario314: you shouldn't need an initial address.
<anilomkar> i want tomcat server in my Ubuntu what to do?
<dario314> How not? mutella loads, but it doesn't connect to any hosts, it has no cached hosts... nothing
<erUSUL> !info tomcat5
<ubotu> tomcat5: Java Servlet 2.4 engine with JSP 2.0 support. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.30-9 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 336 kB
<mneptok> dario314: what flavor of Ubuntu are you using?
<dario314> Xubuntu dapper
<mneptok> dario314: try gtk-gnutella
<l-form> mnepok: there's this site that says hey go ahead and buy newest ubuntu dapper drake form us (xubuntu and kubuntu too) and i seriuously believe that those cds they sell come from free canonical ltd shipment
<l-form> mneptok sorry for misspelling your nick
<mneptok> l-form: got a URL?
<NoobZaibot> can i update from the badger to the dapper via sshd ?
<mneptok> l-form: it is 100% OK to resell CDs. it is 100% NOT ok to use our corporate trademarks to do so without permission.
<NoobZaibot> or its necessary to be in front of the pc ?
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<l-form> mneptok: yeah its ukrainian thou, but i guess u'll be able to understand the page http://opensource.com.ua/products.php?info=p1293_Xubuntu-6-06-Dapper-desktop--1CD-.html
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : Do you know how could i recompile the kernel after the update to modify the timer frequency ?
<mneptok> l-form: spassibo
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: timer frequency? as in the clock?
<l-form> mneptok: bud laska
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : Yes, it comes by default in 250 Hz, i wanna increase it to 1000 hz
<joobie> Hi Guys.. Just curious if anyone here has completed their CISSP?
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: for timekeeping purposes?
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : No, i need it for tweaking a game server
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: then you'll need kernel source and the proper compile time flags
<dario314> mneptok, gtk-gnutella works better. Nicer interface too. Thanks!
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: and i don't know those off the top of my head. but i'm sure it's documented.
<mneptok> dario314: np. glad you're happy. :)
<l-form> mneptok: so what do u think bout that? shall it be submitted as a violation?
<mneptok> l-form: talking to management now. thanks.
<NoobZaibot> mneptok : yes but i am trying to recompile the kernel now and i am getting errors as hell
<NoobZaibot> my first kernel recompilation :)
<mneptok> NoobZaibot: kernel compilation is not something easily explained in the context of IRC. but there are a lot of really good tutorials. before you dive in, do some reading about "water," and "bathing suits." ;)
<NoobZaibot> mneptok: i know. I am trying to recompile it just for that Hz rate. All the tutorials say that it would be easy ! X)
<jwhitlark> The problem is that once someone is good enough to write a tutorial, it is easy for them!
<NoobZaibot> true.
<daurn|afk> whats an app for burning audio cds that supports .wma?
<daurn|afk> K3b doesn't
<l-form> gnome baker?
<hastesaver> hello. The root partition is full, what can I do?
<NoobZaibot> suicide.
<jpjacobs> daurn|afk, i'd convert the wma's to something else with like mencoder , or transcode
<linopil> check this survey out  ! http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT5816278551.html
<daurn|afk> i don't want them to loose any more quality
<hastesaver> NoobZaibot, what else can I do? I'd like to know all my options first
<linopil> hastesaver GParted bootable CD  can help you resize partition
<linopil> also boot fron install ubuntu CD
<linopil> and try to clean  /tmp
<linopil> hastesaver: ?
<hastesaver> linopil, actually, my system is still working fine... there are about 20 MB free, so I was trying to see what I should delete
<linopil> 20 mb is bad you  understand hastesaver
<hastesaver> linopil, yes, I know it's very little... that's why I want to free up more space
<linopil> go root
<daurn|afk> hastesaver: old .debs?
<linopil> hastesaver:  df -h
<daurn|afk> hastesaver: empty the trash?
<hastesaver> linopil, yes, /var/cache is 427 MB..
<timo> what is this?
<linopil> good place to start aint it?
<daurn|afk> timo: an irc channel
<hastesaver> A tiny 4.7 GB hardisk
<daurn|afk> whats an app for burning audio cds that supports .wma?
<linopil> all system on 4.7 GB ?
<hastesaver> Great. Available "530M". Should be enough for now, I guess? :-)
<hastesaver> linopil, oh, sorry. The root partition is 4.7 G
<linopil> good luck hastesaver
<linopil> http://desktoplinux.com/articles/AT5816278551.html
<daurn|afk> anyone?
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, I think converting is your best bet
<_Er1K_> daurn|afk:  use mplay or vlc to transcode them first
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, I mean, even the audio CD cannot have .wma files, it has to be a special cdaudio format... you know that, right?
<_Er1K_> unless he is puting it in a player with native wma support, but we will leave that for a different discussion
<hastesaver> _Er1K_, right, such players are better left unmentioned :-)
<mneptok> such players are the spawn of the devil :P
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, does your system burn .wav files, BTW? Someone was complaining the other day that gnome-baker and serpentine don't work with .wav files...
<daurn|afk> uh
<daurn|afk> no idea
<LookTJ> yo
<faisal_d> wb lookTj
<LookTJ> who was i talking to in a pm?
<daurn|afk> i haven't burned a cd NOT from image in a year or more
<daurn|afk> !icecast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icecast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, anyway, mplayer <filename> -ao pcm will create a .wav file out of it. You can then (try to) easily burn it
<_Er1K_> I don't disagree, but my car head can play them directory, although it never has.  I have never, and don't want to ever feed it WMA content, but transcoding seems like trading bad for worse.
<hastesaver> _Er1K_, but daurn|afk wants an audio CD, not a "CD for wma players". Right?
<daurn|afk> correct
<_Er1K_> it was never clear what his target capabilities where :)
<_Er1K_> ok, then, now we know
<daurn|afk> i have a few i want to burn
<daurn|afk> i don't want to have to do it file by file
<_Er1K_> I think vlc will do entire directories, which makes life a little easlier
<_Er1K_> easir
<_Er1K_> easier
<daurn|afk> vlc burns?
<Squee> Does anyone know how to get a patched madwifi driver so you can do packet injections?
<_Er1K_> burn? no, transcode?  yes
<_Er1K_> but it is 2 am, I am half asleep, wife wants me elsewhere.  Night, friendly people
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, what version of k3b, BTW?
<daurn|afk> latest in synaptic
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, someone claims "K3b version 0.12 supports wma" somewhere...
<l-form> mneptok: any result so far? sorry for bein such a pain in the ass but that really bothers me, the people cheating others, using somebody else's achievements to earn their living, violating the very principle of the free everything 0)
<mneptok> l-form: they are allowed to do that as long as the give proper credit for the trademarks
<mneptok> s/the/they/
<l-form> what do you mean proper credit, a line saying this has been developed by canonical ltd, all rights reserved or something?
<mneptok> "Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and others are trademarks of Canonical, Ltd. This site is not affiliated with Canonical, Ltd."
<l-form> there's no such line there whatsoever!
<ubuntu> hi
<faisal_d> wow.. now i can speak with ubuntu itself :p
<hastesaver> l-form, which site are you talking about?
<ubuntu> (:
<l-form> a  software portal selling ubuntu installation cds http://opensource.com.ua/product1293.html#comments
<l-form> what it says there is that all trademarks are owned by their respective owners or smth like that
<hastesaver> l-form, 5.00 ??? seems a reasonable price :-) [Even though I have no clue what the currency's value is...] 
<faisal_d> I-form: that is giving proper credit to the trademark owners
<hastesaver> l-form, they will have costs of shipping and handling; do you expect them to ShipIt(TM) for free? ;-)
<NET||abuse> what is the plan for edgy seeing as dapper is the LTS release??
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mof> Ok i screwed my self, umounted my home directory, was on it's own partition, and deleted it from etc/mtab. Now no mater what i cant mount it.
<wickedpuppy> no ah thats not what NET||abuse asks ... NET||abuse i think it will also be a LTS ..clearly i do not know :P
<NET||abuse> exactly, that's what i meant
<l-form> Faisal_d: still i think its not right to resell cd shipped by canonical for free, wouldnt u agree
<hastesaver> NET||abuse, no, it's not a LTS. In fact, it's very Edgy :-)
<berent> has anyone upgraded their kernel to dapper
<berent> from breezy
<NET||abuse> yeh, i did it
<berent> how
<hastesaver> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NET||abuse> simple version... change your source.list, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NET||abuse> i shut down gdm and ran on console
<NET||abuse> just to be sure ;)
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: wickedpuppy it will not be lts. the lts release is dapper...
<NET||abuse> and foolllowed the upgrade mentioned above
<sc0tt> hey folks
<berent> what did u change in source.lst
<sc0tt> :)
<NET||abuse> will edgy features be integrated into dapper then as it progresses?
<wickedpuppy> eracc, okie
<wickedpuppy> thanks
<hastesaver> berent, you have a good internet connection, I presume?
<mneptok> NET||abuse: depends on the feature, and its criticality tto proper operation
<hastesaver> berent,  Whatever. Hit Alt-F2, and type:        gksudo "update-manager"
<dibblego> when I boot off the live CD I get a message "ipw3945 Radio Frequency Kill Switch is on" and my wireless card is not available -- wtf is that?
<mneptok> dibblego: check your BIOS?
<NET||abuse> mneptok, hehe, ok, beryl?
<NET||abuse> ;)
<mneptok> NET||abuse: no comment.
<dibblego> mneptok, but I haven't touched the bios -- it was working fine
<mneptok> dibblego: with Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: the definition of stabel is "*no* new features *only* bug fixes"
<lalala> 5https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases /q ubotu
<dibblego> mneptok, yes
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, doh. :(
<hastesaver> NET||abuse, you can't have "stable" and "experimental" features on the same system :)
<mneptok> dibblego: then i suggest you look around in the BIOS and in Windows to see if anything changed.
<dibblego> mneptok, I just switched it on today and got that message for some reason, so I tried the live CD and saw that message
<dibblego> mneptok, I don't run windows, but ok thanks
<mneptok> dibblego: you switched what on today?
<dibblego> mneptok, the machine
<hAPPY_mAJA> How do you extract .rpm-files in ubuntu. The arc-tool doesn't work..
<erUSUL> NET||abuse: what's the problem? if you want new features just upgrade to edgy when it's released
<dibblego> according to BIOS, wireless is enabled
<NET||abuse> erUSUL, i suppose i need to find out more bout what new features will be in there and if it's worth the potential headaches..
<Alex232> I've installed eagle-usb-data and eagle-usb-utils packages, but my Sagem 800 ADSL modem doesn't work.
<Alex232> After "startadsl" command it writes "Modem is not operational! Check eaglestat result to know its state!"
<mneptok> dibblego: manufacturer?
<Alex232> Pls help
<dibblego> mneptok, Dell
<l-form> does anyone know about cyrillics in gnome-icu?
<gandolfthewizard> gm everyone
<NET||abuse> i would love to use something such as beryl if it improved the performance and features of Xgl/compiz
<gandolfthewizard> i have a quetion
<hAPPY_mAJA> eey! .rpm???
<mneptok> dibblego: have you contacted them to find out what they do to the 3945 to possibly cause that message? because i have a Thinkpad with a 3945 and have never seen anything like that.
<gandolfthewizard> i am tryig to install from a cd how do i do that
<dibblego> mneptok, that message comes from ubuntu during the boot of the live CD
<gandolfthewizard> i have wine and i need to install win office 2000
<dibblego> mneptok, then the wireless card simply isn't there
<l-form> i mean everybody else in ru-net sees them as question marks
<mneptok> dibblego: right, and what causes Ubuntu to believe that that situation is the case?
<dibblego> mneptok, no idea - nothing changed as far as I can tell
<Alex232> will anybody help me, please?
<hAPPY_mAJA> gandolfthewizard: openoffice is much better, but if you insist i recomend VMware
<gandolfthewizard> vm qare ok ty
<berent> thanks guys i am able to get the upgrade to dapper
<mneptok> dibblego: which is why i mentioned contacting Dell to see how their firmware interacts with that device.
<dibblego> mneptok, ok thanks
<hastesaver> daurn|afk, so, what did you do, finally?
<gandolfthewizard> oh one more ?
<gandolfthewizard> can i run mac software on linux on a pc
<mneptok> no
<gandolfthewizard> ok ty
<Alex232> I've installed eagle-usb-data and eagle-usb-utils packages, but my Sagem 800 ADSL modem doesn't work. After startadsl command it writes "Modem is not operational! Check eaglestat result to know its state!" eaglestat writes "Modem waiting for driver response. Please send DSP (eaglectrl -d)". What can I do?
<gandolfthewizard> thought i would ask
<dibblego> mneptok, I think I may have figured it out :)
<hAPPY_mAJA> gandolfthewizard: yeah, with VMware!
<mneptok> dibblego: suave
<dibblego> mneptok, I have pressed one of those Fn+<something> buttons
<hastesaver> gandolfthewizard, but most of the common apps have near-equivalents, though
<mneptok> dibblego: Don't Do That(tm)
<dibblego> mneptok, yep, my wireless is back - thanks for the tips
<mneptok> np
<VoX> are there any programs available that will sort through a collection of images, and tag which ones are similar, based on the /image/ itself?
<Alex232> nobody will help me :(
<VoX> doesnt look like thar be many/any people around at present
<berent> Alex232: I think there is no driver
<Alex232> isn't eagle-usb-data a driver?
<berent> Alex232 : for that modem?
<AlinuxOS> Hello, how can I report a bug for Debian if I use Ubuntu ?
<Alex232> Sagem provide eagle usb 1.9.9, and I found eagle-usb 2.xx in Ubuntu's distr
<Alex232> it is the same driver, isn't it?
<berent> not sure
<Alex232> any it was written in package description that it is for Sagem 800
<Alex232> anyway*
<Alex232> and startadsl and stopadsl commands appeared after installation
<Alex232> but it waits for some response from driver...
<mneptok> Alex232: did you use sudo when launching those scripts?
<daryl_> Excuse me, how do I tell what kernel I have?
<sc0tt> Anyone here have a 5.1 creative sound card?
<mneptok> daryl_: uname -a
<sc0tt> daryl_, uname -a
<sc0tt> :)
<Alex232> no
<Alex232> will it affect?
<mneptok> Alex232: do so, please
<timo> how can I list my udb devices?
<sc0tt> lsusb
<sc0tt> i would assume :P
<timo> thanks
<sc0tt> haven't had a chance to see what binutils etc come with bunutu
<Caplain> i didnt have my tv plugged into my computer when i started it up and i dont want to have to restart to get the tv working, is there a way to init it?
<daryl_> mneptok and sc0tt: this instruction is telling me to use synaptic to search for "linux-restricted-modules", and then install the appropriate module.  but I'm just not sure what is appropriate.
<Alex232> okay, will try now  it is so difficult to shut down windows, load linux, shut down linux and go windows again to get here
<Alex232> thanks
<mneptok> daryl_: *what* instruction? for what?
<daryl_> mneptok: some instructions for installing the appropriate support for my video card.
<mneptok> daryl_: apt-cache search restricted
<wickedpuppy> daryl_, it would be better for you to tell us what is your video card , where you see the instruction
<tuskernini> THREE HURRAYS for the kind soul who sent a free HDD to another ubuntu user (brandon) http://planet.ubuntu.com/ !!! way to go... wish i had the resources to be able to do that!
<erUSUL> daryl_: linux-restricted-modules is a package that you have to install that comes with a few modules
<xerxes1358> Hello
<xerxes1358> He guys how is ATI RAEDON 3D support in Linux these days?
<tuskernini> THREE HURRAYS for the kind soul who sent a free HDD to another ubuntu user (brandon) http://planet.ubuntu.com/ !!! way to go... wish i had the resources to be able to do that!
<mneptok> xerxes1358: given ATIs utter refusal to open even a tiny piece of their drivers, not as good as it could be.
<xerxes1358> ah ok
<daryl_> thanks guys, I think its a 686 I needed.
<tuskernini> THREE HURRAYS for the kind soul who sent a free HDD to another ubuntu user (brandon) http://planet.ubuntu.com/ !!! way to go... wish i had the resources to be able to do that!
<xerxes1358> is the XGL and nice desktop effects available today possible ? (Not talking about GAming)
<tuskernini> sorry that was the last one... great stuff, thats ubuntu spirit
<squee> How do I apply a .patch to a source directory?
<sc0tt> I don't think ubuntu detected my soundcard right =p
<halex> squee: patch -p0 < patch.patch
<squee> thanks i'll try that
<Frustrated_Noob> quick question, how am i to sudo bash diskmounter when it doesn't recognize the file on my desktop?
<wickedpuppy> recognise the file ?
<wickedpuppy> can explain ?
<zim_> hi all when will 6.10 be out ???
<CheekyBoinc> 26.10
<zim_> ty
<Frustrated_Noob> well, i have the file diskmounter on the desktop in ubuntu.  When i go into the terminal and type sudo bash diskmounter, as per the instructions, it says it can't find the file.
<wickedpuppy> dismounter ?
<wickedpuppy> file name is diskmounter ?
<Frustrated_Noob> yes
<wickedpuppy> which instruction ? can point me to it ?
<Frustrated_Noob> the one in the diskmounter file
<mneptok> uhh
<mneptok> bash? what's that there for?
<mneptok> what is it you're trying to do with this file?
<wickedpuppy> i am confused ..
<wickedpuppy> lol
<Frustrated_Noob> trying to get it so that ubuntu will be able to read ntfs formats
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: have you looked in /media?
<Frustrated_Noob> ah, no
<Frustrated_Noob> unfortunately, i dont have it on dual boot
<wickedpuppy> don't have what ?
<Frustrated_Noob> one other question.....  How do I write to the file system disk?
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: write what?
<Frustrated_Noob> anything.
<Frustrated_Noob> i have only read permissions on the desk.
<Frustrated_Noob> er, disk
<mneptok> right
<wickedpuppy> Frustrated_Noob, can ask things clearly ? i have no idea what is it that you want ...
<mneptok> because only the root user can write wherever they please
<Frustrated_Noob> i am root
<mneptok> this is called "security."
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: you are not root. i can almost guarantee it.
<Frustrated_Noob> interesting.  then how does one get root on one's own computer after one has installed ubuntu?
<Frustrated_Noob> and strange how the terminal says i am root
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: type "who"
<mneptok> (in a temrinal)
<erUSUL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<erUSUL> !sudo > Frustrated_Noob
<erUSUL> Frustrated_Noob: sudo -i gives a root shell
<basvg> hey all
* Elko always does sudo su -
<mneptok> and wandering around your machine as root, and with a nick that includes the word "Noob" makes me somewhat more than uneasy
<Frustrated_Noob> see, i'm not so noob that i can't figure out to have a back up.
* wickedpuppy agrees ...
<orion> can someone please help. my resources shows 97% CPU usage from events/0 ?
<Frustrated_Noob> they won't orion
<Frustrated_Noob> they'll tell you what an idiot you are first
<basvg> a while ago I noticed a thread on xcompmgr messing up gnome-panel in the sense that the panel which shows 'lock screen' 'reboot' etc. doesn't work anymore... just installed taht stuff again and it still happens. ANy clue how/when that'll be fixed?
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: i have used Unix for almost 25 years. i work for Canonical. i don't wander around my machine as root. you do the math. and then kindly tell me exactly when i called you an idiot.
<mneptok> orion: what does top tell you?
<emiliogr> hola
<Rookie> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Frustrated_Noob> just because you don't use the word doesn't mean you don't use it mneptok.  and as for wandering around the machine as root, i was doing as told by several members of this community.
<orion> ok, one minute
<Frustrated_Noob> I have not wandered around the machine as root, but believe what you want.
<Frustrated_Noob> obviously ubuntu was not the wisest choice for me into my first foray into the linux cosmos
* mneptok boggles
<Frustrated_Noob> This only tells me I've wasted the past week pulling together the resources so that I can make a safe migration.  I'll merely reformat the hd to something windows recognizes and use it as is.
<Rookie> If ubuntu is not for you, try slackware, latest version got out yesterday ... 11.0
<Frustrated_Noob> not going to bother with linux anymore, rookie.  i'm tired of being treated like a moron.
<wickedpuppy> Frustrated_Noob, its ok not to like ubuntu ... but pls don't troll here ..
<Rookie> well, linux is real easy, ive done it for 8 years and i find it easy
<orion> mneptok, post the whole thing?
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: then take advice from people with more experience than you and stop putting words in their mouths. you'll get along much better with people if you don't start your relations with them by ignoring them and making up things they said.
<sc0tt> Anyone know how to get stereo upmixed to 5.1 on a creative card?
<mneptok> one man's opinion, of course
<sc0tt> Windows used to have a little util called EAX
<sc0tt> that would set the card to upmix
<mneptok> orion: what is the very first entry in top? the one using the most CPU?
<Rookie> linux is about to understand security on several lvl's and networking and hardware vs software ...
<Frustrated_Noob> I haven't made up anything.  I asked for help in how to get diskmounter to run.  Then I asked how i can write to the hd.  i was told that i wasn't root, when I am, and I was told that i wasn't making any sense.
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: you said i called you an "idiot," when i most certainly said no such thing. your response was "just because you didn't say it doesn't mean you didn;t say it."
<cmc_> xgl
<orion> top - 02:48:02 up 24 min,  3 users,  load average: 1.72, 2.71, 3.02
<orion> Cpu(s):  8.6% us, 89.0% sy,  0.0% ni,  1.7% id,  0.0% wa,  0.3% hi,  0.3% si
<orion> not sure if that's it? sorry
<sc0tt> next line orion ;)
<Peter77> hi, the battery monito for ubuntu is a bit faulty
<orion> Mem:   2076340k total,   325144k used,  1751196k free,     7724k buffers
<mneptok> orion: look a little bit down at the list of running processes. which one is at the top of the list, using the most CPU?
<Peter77> some times it appears others it doesn't
<Frustrated_Noob> Hmm, you tell me I don't have root when I do.  So either I'm a liar or an idiot.
<Frustrated_Noob> either way, doesn't matter.  I'll try elsewhere, maybe someone will help.
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: i didn't say "you don;t have root"
<wickedpuppy> orion, below PID , USER and so on
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: i said "you are not root"
<Frustrated_Noob> <mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: you are not root. i can almost guarantee it.
<Rookie> depence on how you got to root account ... you can get to root on several ways but few gives you your paths
<wickedpuppy> mneptok, pls ...
<mneptok> Frustrated_Noob: the difference between saying "you do not own boots" and "you are not wearing boots"
<sc0tt> lol
<sc0tt> best analogy ever
<Peter77> can anyone help my fix the vattery monitor?
<sc0tt> :>
<Frustrated_Noob> doesn't matter.  thing says root when i'm in the terminal
<Peter77> I'm using ubuntu with both the KDE and Gnome desktops installed on a Sony Vaio PCG-fr215s Notebook.
<Peter77> The Battery monitor isn't always visible (random after restart/shut down).
<Peter77> Can anyone help me fix this so that it is visible 100% of the time?
<mneptok> Peter77: have you tried removing it from the panel when it is visible, and re-adding it?
<Peter77> yeah
<Frustrated_Noob> Well, thanks for the "useful" information.
<orion> 4 root      39  19     0    0    0 R 97.2  0.0  21:17.85 events/0
<orion> 4460 root      15   0 45732  21m 7536 S  0.3  1.1   1:31.36 Xorg
<mneptok> Peter77: FYI, the battery monitor does not appear when the machine is fulyl charged and plugged into AC.
<mneptok> *fully
<Peter77> the one in the panel just says "ac is connected, no battery", and the other one near the clock just doesn't appear when thats displayed
<mneptok> orion: and events/0 is the one eating CPU?
<Peter77> but my machine isn't fully charged
<Peter77> some times it's nearly flat and ends up cutting out because theres no monitor
<mneptok> Peter77: remove one or the other
<Peter77> ?
<mneptok> Peter77: you said you have one monitor in a panel, and another up by the clock.
<Peter77> the one by the clock appears when power is detected
<mneptok> get rid of one of those and just let a single instance try to sort things out
<erUSUL> orion: tail -f /var/log/messages maybe faulty hardware is generating a lot of events...?
<Peter77> I also use kubuntu
<Peter77> which seems to have the same problem
<Peter77> it's appeared in kubuntu now so I'm going to switch to gnome to see if it works there too
<erUSUL> orion: also  'sudo udevmonitor'
<mibuk> I've raised a bug in Launchpad against libsdl1.2 and nothings happening with it.  It's a known bug upstream that has been fixed, and I posted hte individual patch, or requested that the maintainer upgraded package to latest version.  Is htere anyhting else I can do?  Is it possible for me to either add the patch to the current ubuntu deb, or to update the current deb to latest upstream version, or is that something only the package
<mibuk> maintainer can do?
<Peter77> (kubuntu desktop btw)
<Peter77> yeah it's working in gnome now
<Peter77> I'm going to restart and go into kde instead of going into gnome which I normally do and the monitor doesn't appear
<orion> sorry, I am having trouble with irssi, I will be back in a second
<Peter77> kde says "no power source found"
<orion> ok sorry, based on this-> 4 root      39  19     0    0    0 R 97.2  0.0  21:17.85 events/0
<Peter77> so it must something below the GUI level
<orion> it shows 97% so does that mean it could be faulty hardware you said?
<erUSUL> orion: i said to check the kernel log just in case...
<orion> ok sorry, could you tell me how one more time?
<erUSUL> orion: tail -f /var/log/messages
<erUSUL> orion: also  'sudo udevmonitor'
<mibuk> anybody know the answer to my question?
<Peter77> I didn't have this trouble when running suse on my laptop
<daurn|afk> ok
<daurn|afk> how do you burn wmas
<daurn|afk> whats the trick
<afx> mibuk/ what is your question?
<mibuk> I've raised a bug in Launchpad against libsdl1.2 and nothings happening with it.  It's a known bug upstream that has been fixed, and I posted hte individual patch, or requested that the maintainer upgraded package to latest version.  Is htere anyhting else I can do?  Is it possible for me to either add the patch to the current ubuntu deb, or to update the current deb to latest upstream version, or is that something only the package
<mibuk> maintainer can do?
<mibuk> Basically, can I do anything after raising the bug (which I did about a month ago).
<rpedro> what's a good newsgroup client?
<mneptok> rpedro: gui or cli?
<rpedro> gui
<mneptok> Pan
<Peter77> can anyone help me?
<rpedro> ah, thanks
<mibuk> its bug #61389
<HerC1> hello
<mneptok> mibuk: if you have a bug in LP, and a fix, paste the fix to a new post
<HerC1> i have question
<HerC1> how to install my asus ati 9550 Gt
<wickedpuppy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mneptok puts on his full-head, latex Robert Duvall mask
<mibuk> mneptok: I did that already
<mneptok> mibuk: and is the fix in Edgy?
<Przemcio78> hi, could anyone post his/hers /boor/grub/menu.lst file?
<HerC1> yeah and i have other question when i start the pC and choose ubuntu with grub loader when the linux has start loading my monitor writed OUT OF RANGE 35//86 hz khz i don't remember
<mibuk> mneptok: Not that I can see, I cant run edgy on my dev laptop, X broke seriously last time I tried, and had to reformat and reinstall dapper :(
<Przemcio78> i mean could anyone paste it somewhere? i'd like to check sth out
<Peter77> a little help plz
<mneptok> mibuk: until Edgy definitevely ships without the fix i wouldn't panic
<mneptok> *definitively
<Peter77> I need this battery monitor to work because I use my laptop to take notes in lectures
<daurn|afk> anyone???
<daurn|afk> how do you burn wmas
<camer0ff> have a quick question about ubuntu and changing monitors
<camer0ff> do i just ask?
<Peter77> good thing I didn't format the windows partition, windows actually has it's uses!
<BuZzY> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mibuk> mneptok:  I think it should be backported to Dapper.  It means that all pygame and SDL based applications dont work with a compiz desktop.  thats a lot of software that wont work.
<Peter77> any one know whats wrong with the battery monitor in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Przemcio78, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25643/
<mneptok> mibuk: people sticking with a fault-tolerant release like Dapper should not be using half-baked OGL accelerators like compiz, IMO
<sc0tt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1579043#post1579043
<sc0tt> incase anyone is bored and wants to help :>
<HerC1> wickedpuppy,  my video card is not ati radeon it it ASUS ATI what to do
<Peter77> I'm using ubuntu with both the KDE and Gnome desktops installed on a Sony Vaio PCG-fr215s Notebook.
<Peter77> The Battery monitor isn't always visible (random after restart/shut down).
<Peter77> Can anyone help me fix this so that it is visible 100% of the time?
<HerC1> !asus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halex> mneptok: but remember, it's gonna be a while before compiz is gonna be classified as stable
<wickedpuppy> HerC1, ah ... i thought there is only one ati ...
<camer0ff> just wondering how i get ubuntu to recognise my new monitor, it currently is only supporting 1024x768 and it should be able to support higher
<HerC1> Make sure the following things are true about your video card:
<HerC1>     *
<HerC1>       It is a 'Radeon' card
<HerC1> it isn't radeon card
<Przemcio78> wickedpuppy: thanks
<halex> Peter77: Change your Power Management preferences, see the General tab on the dialog, and check the Always Show radio box..
<wickedpuppy> Przemcio78, np ... save it somewhere safe :P
<Mille> lo xD
<wickedpuppy> HerC1, it is or is it not ?
<Peter77> halex: ok I'll try that
<mneptok> halex: precisely, which is why ensuring that every app under the sun works with such unstable code is sorta futile.
<Mille> I'm wondering. Isn't it possible to move the ubuntu partition (ext3) forward with gparted on the live-cd?
<Przemcio78> i wanted to change some option in my archlinux grub that was default in ubuntu :)
<HerC1> wickedpuppy,  IT"S NOT RADEON
<HerC1> asus ati not ati radeon
<Przemcio78> thanks
<wickedpuppy> HerC1, relax .. sorry about that .. nope i guess i can't help ya there ... perhaps others can
<halex> mneptok: the only real stopgap measure is to run two X servers, which is a pain in the rear for the average joe..
<NineTeen67Comet> HI all .. Does anyone know is there another desktop manager competing with Compiz? I thought I saw something the other day on my other computer called by*** can't remember totally ..
<HerC1> wickedpuppy,  sry just i tring to install this video card much time ago...
<HerC1> and I can't
<soon> Hi Folks - attached new camera via USB, doesnt auto-mount, dmesg: usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<soon> configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
<wickedpuppy> HerC1, have you bugged asus ?
<halex> brb guys, gotta install edgy..
<wickedpuppy> after all its their hardware
<HerC1> asus ati 9550 GT i don't know
<erUSUL> HerC1: you are confused radeon is the name of the chip as is gforce for nvidia athought asus make cards with both chips (radeon and gforce) and chipmakers (ati and nvidia)
<soon> any suggestions what I should mount? It doesnt turn up as a /dev/sda or sdb
<Peter77> halex, ok I've done that, it says "computer is running on battery power but is displaying no level
<HerC1> erUSUL,  so ? i can install fglrx driver and 3d accelelator will be working ?
<erUSUL> HerC1: so yes yours is a radeon chip card (rxxx in the lspci aoutput)
<Thandavarayan> HerC1, yeah...erUSUL is right.
<daurn|afk> anyone at all
<daurn|afk> how do you burn wmas
<Peter77> plugged in AC, now it says computer is running on AC
<erUSUL> HerC1: yes
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HerC1> thanks
<mibuk> mneptok: I'd like to point out, it's not as simple as making a single app work with the unstable but very popular XGL/AIGLX servers.  it's making a dynamicly loaded library that can and is used by a number of third party applications and a large number of games, fixing this makes all of them work correctly.  not fixing it breaks all those applicaitons and a number of games
<erUSUL> !caps > HerC1
<wickedpuppy> lol
<HerC1> but i want to ask other
<wickedpuppy> thats what i showed him ....
<HerC1> when i start loading linux
<Peter77> ok so it detects where the battery power is coming from but still no level
<HerC1> my monitor writes out of range..
<HerC1> and when X will be loader
<erUSUL> !patience > HerC1
<camer0ff> hey i have just connected a new monitor to the computer, how do i get it to recognise the new monitor so i can set the resolution higher?
<speud> how can i do to go the french server
<mibuk> daurn|afk:  what do you mean burn WMA's?  Do you want them just on CD as files?  or on DVD's / CD's as a Video CD that will play in a DVD player?
<THX-1138> daurn - Re-ecode them to something else? wav or mp3? - you can't really do it.
<daurn|afk> as an audio cd
<HerC1> sry
<HerC1> erUSUL,
<HerC1> :
<mibuk> daurn|afk: then you need to re-encode them as WAV files
<daurn|afk> THX-1138: i don't want to lose anymore quality (so not mp3)
<daurn|afk> mibuk: is there a prog WITH gui that will do that?
<cpk2> camer0ff: if it doesnt detect the monitor automatically you can put modelines into xorg yourself
<Peter77> any ideas please?
<THX-1138> I suppose you might do one at a time capturing each one in real time using audacity to wav
<mibuk> daurn|afk: I think you can do it with mplayer, checkout the mplayer website, they have an encoding / recording tool included with mplayer.
<camer0ff> cpk2, modelines? can you explain please
<daurn|afk> arg
<THX-1138> daurn - i have hundred+ gigs of lossless varible bit encoded wmas.
<daurn|afk> i just want to get a cd/playlist to go through my stereo
<BuZzY> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BuZzY> !usbdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daurn|afk> BuZzY: you plug them in... thats it
<THX-1138> daurn - It took me days to do. - the only fast option i have seen is blazepro. - someone please, please tell me i am wrong.
<cpk2> camer0ff: in your xorg.conf you will either have a section with modelines or modes, if its just modes you can input what resolution you want x to use, if it uses modelines you can generate your modeline here http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<BuZzY> ok daurn|afk  :DS
<daurn|afk> i don;t want to go back to windows
<daurn|afk> but i think i might have to
<daurn|afk> i can't handle the lack of music tools for linux
<ReservoirGods> Hello all, I am trying to get a tv tuner card to work, forums helped just about enough to get the tuner working. can see a very good picture. but no sound.
<mibuk> daurn|afk: cant you just use your headphones / lineout on your pc and the Aux In onyur stereo.  it'd be easier.   Re-encoding the files will take a while and lot of space.
<BuZzY> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<cpk2> daurn|afk: lack of music tools?
<rockerichtig> ReservoirGods: maybe you need to plug in a cable for sound?
<daurn|afk> mibuk: stereo is 4 rooms away :P
<ReservoirGods> I've tried a lotta things with the /etc/modules.d/bttv file- but nothing is happening- the audio out jack is connected . duh.
<ReservoirGods> i checked the volumes too
<mibuk> ReservoirGods: Does your TV card provide sound, or do you need to connect a jack to jack cable from tv card to sound card?  my old tv card needed me to do that
<THX-1138> mibuk - recording an analog signal sounds pretty bad.
<Peter77> could the problem be in the ACPI?
<daurn|afk> cpk2: no good library tools, few reencoing tools, no good taggers, lag
<ReservoirGods> line in seems to be unmuted. mibuk- its an old one. heck- the box says for windows 98/98 :P
<Peter77> or a conflict between KDE and Gnome?
<mneptok> daurn|afk: EasyTag is a *great* ID3 tagger
<daurn|afk> THX-1138: [20:21:46]  <daurn|afk> i just want to get a cd/playlist to go through my stereo
<camer0ff> cpk2, where do i find xorg.conf?
<ReservoirGods> well, i've got the cable connected directly to the sound card.
<mibuk> ReservoirGods:  does the tV card have a jack socket on it?
<mneptok> daurn|afk: Rhythmbox and Banshee both handle large libraries well (mine is 30,000 songs)
<mibuk> camer0ff: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cpk2> camer0ff: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<camer0ff> so i was close :)
<cpk2> what mibuk said ^^
<mibuk> :)
<camer0ff> cpk2, mibuk thanks
<ReservoirGods> mibuk - yeah- it does- you mean for a small audio cable provided with the tv tuner card - let me just paste the dmesg output and bttv file
<cpk2> still trying to understand what the advantage of burning to wma would be?
<mibuk> ReservoirGods: did you connect the cable between the sound card and the tv card?  I know these are stupid questions, but it's good to check :)
<THX-1138> FLAC! FLAC! - lol
<rockerichtig> ReservoirGods: maybe the soundcard inline is muted or your TV tool uses to wrong engine
<rockerichtig> check these things
<mibuk> cp2k: I think daurn wants to burn from WMA, to normal music CD
<cpk2> THX-1138: yeah, i was going to say use flac if you are a big audiophile
<BuZzY> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<THX-1138> cp2k - you might use audacity to capture a wav file then burn that.
<ReservoirGods> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Mxdzj499.html
<cpk2> THX-1138: I dont need the music burning help =P
<ReservoirGods> rockerichtig: see for yourself. I cant understand much of the dmesg output. but i suspect something about the audio is missing here :S
<cpk2> i have a spdif out straight to my stereo =)
<THX-1138> cpk2 - you would still need to configure you sound plugins  - i thought we were helping daurn - share the knowledge, linux community - "Ubuntu"
<ReservoirGods> mibuk: I've done that- connected to the soundcard. heck, i even tried the onboard sound as well as an old soundblaster card I'd lying around. nuthing works.,
<ReservoirGods> thinking of giving it a try with the audigy card.
<mibuk> ReservoirGods:  I think you'll find that with a TV Card like that, the software doesn't do anyhting with sound.  the hardware just outputs it directly to the jack you plugged in.  Therefore the software wont see a volume, but you have to manually control the line in on your sound card to get the tv sound to come in.
<Ishmael> Does anyone use PALM machines and are they as much easier to sync with Ubunt?
<camer0ff> cpk2, do i have to restart x to get this resolution thing to update? i have gone as far as to delete all the other modes to see if it will work... but nothing. am i right to believe that i just have to reboot x?
<cpk2> camer0ff: thats right, i hope you backed up your xorg.org =P
<camer0ff> nope :D
<mibuk> ReservoirGods:  Sounds like the line in isn't working then.  make sure it's not muted, that its turned up, that it's not overridden by the mic input, er... trying to think of other ideas.
<camer0ff> cpk2, nope... wish me luck :D
<camer0ff> cpk2, be back soon
<anilomkar> ubotu, how to install tomcat in Ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to install tomcat in Ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> camer0ff: we hope =)
<Rookie> !tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peter77> I'm using ubuntu with both the KDE and Gnome desktops installed on a Sony Vaio PCG-fr215s Notebook.
<Peter77> The Battery monitor isn't always visible (random after restart/shut down).
<Peter77> Can anyone help me fix this so that it is visible 100% of the time?
<THX-1138> Rookie is the tomcat server prt of xamp?
<anilomkar> can anyone help me in installing tomcat in Ubuntu
<Peter77> I've made it permantly visible and it tells me if I'm using AC or battery but the level reading is still intermitent
<ReservoirGods> mibuk- yes. I can understand. wait...i think thats one thing i'd not tried- overridden by mic output. Will try. But I am kinda on the verge of giving up- just looked through the tv4linux site and from what they've described there's a helluva lotta tweaking that needs to be done. even if i get the card number/settings right, i also have to make sure the tuner settings, TDA and what-nots are just set right- otherwise, wont work. thanks for the help
<Thandavarayan> Peter77 Could you please give the Ubuntu version.
<ReservoirGods> though. http://rafb.net/paste/results/zYyvu861.html
<Peter77> Dapper Drake
<Peter77> 6.06
<camer0n> yay
<mibuk> ReservorGods:  I know how you feel.   I think I'm going to have to buy a decent TV card so I cna setup a mythtv box
<camer0n> cpk2, i didn't die :D
<cpk2> camer0n: you have the resolution you want?
<Ishmael> Hi, just to try again: does anyone use PALM machines and are they as much easier to sync with Ubuntu?
<camer0n> cpk2, yeah
<cpk2> camer0n: =D
<camer0n> cpk2, everythings small.... *high fives the air*
<Peter77> Thandavarayan: could it be the ACPI as I have the same problem in the KDE desktop
* cpk2 wishes he could change his resolution but anything more than 1024x768 seems to hurt his eyes
<mibuk> Other than that, I'm out of ideas.  sound cards aren't really my thing, I never understood the whole Alsa/Esound/OSS stuff
<camer0n> cpk2, it has also chucked in a whole heap of other values in between 1024x768 and 1280x1024.... not sure if that is a good thing :P
<cpk2> camer0n: did you plug in the new monitor while x was running?
<camer0n> yeah
<Thandavarayan> Peter77 If that demon has started during the startup, then it should not be a problem for these applets to show the battery status...or....
<camer0n> but i have restarted the comptuer since then
<BuZzY> how can i convert wav files into mp3's ????
<camer0n> cpk2, yeah... but i rebooted since
<BuZzY> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BuZzY> !mp3 convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peter77> it seems to show if during boot up I plug it into the AC then remove the AC
<cpk2> camer0n: well as long as it works now =P
<ShadeT> You have a sound device, that only 1 thread can talk to at one time... So Alsa/Esound/OSS specifically talks to the sound device, so multiple application can then play sounds by talking to Alsa/Esound/OSS.
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<camer0n> cpk2, yeah... pity it's still an old monitor.. bigger than the old one though.. fits more :)
<triptec> I have a amd64, what do u recommend, 64 or 32 ubuntu??
<mibuk> Cheers ShadeT, I kinda get the idea, but it's configuring, and getting everything working that I can never work out.  they all seem to be installed at once on most systems.
<Peter77> Thandavarayan: do you think it could be the kernal as changing the power source during boot seems to activate the battery level
<BuZzY> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: Can you able to see the kernel log.
<camer0n> cpk2, thanks for the help anyway. /me goes off and idles in satisfication
<BuZzY> !sync time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BuZzY> !synctime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synctime - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peter77> when booting?
<erUSUL> ShadeT: of the three only esound does what you say (and arts and polyaudio btw) alsa and oss are drivers frameworks for the kernel ass is obsolete so alsa has a compat layer to support old apis and braindamaged apps like skype
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: Yeah...
<Peter77> yes
<BuZzY> how can i convert wav files into mp3's ????
<vladimirBG> hey
<Peter77> well under the logo
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: What does the log file says.
<Peter77> just loading hardware  ok
<meson_ray> BuZzY:  lame, if you want command line
<ShadeT> Ahh, that is right.  I am stuck in the old days.
<Peter77> and all that other stuff, nothing about battery
<vladimirBG> can you recomend some software that can convert non-drm wmv and mov files into PAL DV format?
<erUSUL> vladimirBG: ffmpeg or mencoder
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: /etc/init.d/acpid start
<mahmoud> hi
<Peter77> ok
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: try to start the demon,
<Peter77> i'll try that
<mahmoud> i've a problem
<unfknblvbl> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<BuZzY> meson_ray, GUI?
<Peter77> in terminal right?
<mahmoud> after apt-get instal gcc
<mahmoud> and compiling a c file
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: /etc/init.d/acpi-support start
<yango> where do I link libjavaplugin_oji.so for firefox to use the Java plugin?
<Thandavarayan> to check the battery status...
<mahmoud> i've an error message
<meson_ray> BuZzY:  try soundconverter.  i dunno if it converts to mp3 or not though
<yango> to $HOME/.mozilla/firefox what else?
<Thandavarayan> ofcourse in terminal
<mahmoud> stdlib.h stdio.h
<mahmoud> not found
<Peter77> ok it came on this time because  had to turn AC on during boot up
<BuZzY> LOL meson_ray  :D
<meson_ray> well, i know it converts FROM mp3
<Peter77> for some reason that has an effect
<herc1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<meson_ray> i know there was a program somewhere, i don't remember what it was though
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: Can your describe in more detail, what exactly you have done.
<Peter77> just plug/unplug the AC while linux is booting
<meson_ray> give me a second to look
<Thandavarayan> Peter77 Okay, after booting the applet shows the status of the battery or...
<Peter77> if I don't change the power source while booting it generally won't show the battery level
<Peter77> no in the GUI
<Peter77> Gnome
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: Yeah Yeah...
<mahmoud> after apt-get install gcc and compiling a c file i've an error message stdio.h sys/wait.h not found
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: Can you able to look into the log files.
<Thandavarayan> Peter77: /var/log/
<Peter77> ok there
<Peter77> what am I loooking for?
<LookTJ> How do i install opera?
<erUSUL> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<LookTJ> ok thanks
<Thandavarayan> look of acpid
<Peter77> ok
<Peter77> found
<Thandavarayan> to see, it says loaded...
<mahmoud> no one to help me?
<Peter77> 1 client rule loaded?
<erUSUL> !b-e > mahmoud
<meson_ray> BuZzY:  lame has a script, called mlame that you can use to convert multiple files.
<erUSUL> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<meson_ray> BuZzY:  if you still think you need a gui, try a google search or something
<BuZzY> ok
<erUSUL> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<mahmoud> after apt-get install gcc and compiling a c file i've an error message stdio.h sys/wait.h not found
<BuZzY> people how can i remove safely my pen driver?
<BuZzY> on win xp  have to disable it first
<ReservoirGods> Another problem. I cant copy anything to usb-disks - in /etc/fstab, i have the users,rw options turned on- and the directory is owned by my user. what gives?
<berent> Buzzy : umount /mnt
<ReservoirGods> BuZzY: simply umount /media/path_to_flash
<ShadeT> Or right click on the icon on your desktop and eject
<erUSUL> mahmoud: check the ubotu msg's and the pm
<Peter77> Thandavarayan:"1client rule loaded"
<LookTJ> where is the opera debian package in dapper
<perkins> hola
<Canopy> hello there
<xav> you have to add a repo
<THX-1138> LookTJ Good Moring - commercial non-free repos
<LookTJ> i added that
<meson_ray> BuZzY:  try razorlame, maybe
<xav> LookTJ, well just install opera now then
<LookTJ> by the software properties
<THX-1138> LookTj - you will also need libqt3-mt
<P3L|C4N0> LookTJ, deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<chromium6> hello I have a radeon 9200SE with the RV280 chip set and I cant get for the life of me fglrx or sti drivers to fire up DRI and I tried building fglrx but I get build errors
<Canopy> Where can I go for some help?
<perkins> alguien que hable espaol
<chromium6> s/sti/ati
<P3L|C4N0> perkins, en #ubuntu-es
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<perkins> como se hace
<erUSUL> chromium6: fglrx not longer support r2xx (te latest version from ati) radeon free driver has better performance use it (man radeon, man ati)
<P3L|C4N0> perkins, escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<THX-1138> perkins - I always hate doing !es it's dead there. - nice that you speak spanish.
<perkins> gracias
<xav> erUSUL, ubuntu doesn't provide the last version of fglrx
<Canopy> I need some  help installing a graphics driver (n00b to Linux)
<erUSUL> xav: i know but chromium6 said "I tried building fglrx but I get build errors..."
<THX-1138> Canopy - ati or nvidia/
<chromium6> yes I have used the ati driver in my xorg.conf and tried to pass Chipset "RV280"  and the log files still say it is not supported
<Canopy> thx , nvidia
<meson_ray> if i want to stick all of my binary files on a different partition, can i do that with a symbolic link or does it need to be hard, and are there any concerns with doing that?
<chromium6> I binaries do me no good from ati because they stopped supporting it
<THX-1138> Canopy - great! - nvivdia works best.
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xav> erUSUL, oh right, I forgot ubuntu had them built already
<meson_ray> or rather, what can i stick from my ubuntu partition on another partition easily (without being able to mount said partition in ubuntu)
<arendagan> what date is the stable version of edgy being released??
<Canopy> that is good...going there now, standby plz
<unfknblvbl> 26 October
<erUSUL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<arendagan> ok.. thanks
<LookTJ> ok thanks P3L|C4N0
<LookTJ> for the repos
<LookTJ> :)
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
<chromium6> ok ubotu I will give that a shot
<chromium6> thanks
<Canopy> THX, looks like it is just what I need to figure it out ... thx!
<xav> chromium6, why don't you tell us which errors you have with radeon?
<xav> chromium6, it's better to use radeon drivers if you can
<erUSUL> chromium6: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose ati driver... i can post my old radeon xorg.conf (for a 9250) so you can take a look at relevant sections (device, modules, dri etc...)
<chromium6> done that
<chromium6> I have started to edit my xorg.config by hand now that I have been digging at it so much
<slvmchn> how do i specify the master soundcard in ubuntu? i installed a PCI card in addition to audio, and dapper constantly defaults to the PCI one, when i actually only use that one with jack for mixing stuff... a lot of my programs are defaulting to the delta1010 interface instead of the onboard, because in the system settings -> sound tab, it has delta1010 as default... changing it doesn't seem to be permanent, is there a file i can edit som
<slvmchn> ewhere?
<slvmchn> it's just a pain when i have to troubleshoot games every time i run them, because the system tells them to use alsa with the interface
<meson_ray> if i want to stick all of my binary files on a different (non-blank) partition, can i do that with a symbolic link or does it need to be hard, and are there any concerns with doing that?
<chromium6> but ati drivers and fglrx fail to fire up DRI. I can get the xv extention working with aticonfig
<herc1> how to set up my tv-out ?
<chromium6> I have given up on fglrx and just tryed loading up DRM module and the radeon driver but I can't get it to support RV280
<chromium6>  RADEON: Chipset "rv280" in Device section "ATI Technologies, Inc. RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] " isn't valid for this driver
<porkpie> When are we going to get a release that installs on the Dell 1950 with out any disk dtection issues ??????
<unknown> people is it good to "home" on a separate partition?
<Shish> unknown: normally, yes; that way you can reinstall the system partition and leave your personal files alone
<morrye> How do you install a printer on ubuntu?
<kzm> Is mirrored logical volumes supported in LVM2 now?  (lvcreate -m ..)
<erUSUL> morrye: System Admin Printers
<kzm> morrye, plug it in, and use the gnome printer adm tool.  Do *not* try to use the CUPS web front end.
<Jaak_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kzm> (at least, I couldn't manage to get it to work)
<chromium6> in both fglrx and radeon support ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP) but how ever mine is PCI could that be my issue?
<sfp|torro> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* porkpie needs a kernel thats supports PERC 5/i 
<meson_ray> check the ubuntu docs for win32codecs
<meson_ray> there's information online
<unknown>  now i have only 2 partitions: swap and root, how can i move "home" to a new partition?
<unknown> Shish, ?
<josh_> what program(s) would i need to get in order to stream my music? (something similiar to winamp/shoutcast in windows)
<Jaak_> Is there a gnome versionthinhy like KBleutoothD - meta server?
<Xappe> josh_: icecast maybe
<kzm> unknown, mount /dev/hdXN /mnt; cp -a /home /tmp/; rm -rf /home/*; umount /mnt; mount /dev/hdXN /home (some caution advised)
<unknown> kzm, is there a web site where i can learn to do that?
<josh_> rgr
<kzm> unknown, probably, but I have no particular suggestions.  Perhaps a good book on Unix?
<meson_ray> sfp|torro:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chromium6> ok brb going to try and fire up my gfx card again
<_stippi_> hi, I installed the KDE and Xfce desktop environment along the default Gnome desktop, how can I change the boot+shutdown screen logos and the login screen back to the default Ubuntu theme?
<Jaak_> how do  i make a doc/folder hidden in nautilus?
<CosmoDad> Jaak_: preceeding its name with a dot should suffice
<chromium6> yeah same deal (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed
<chromium6> radeon loads but fails to recognize my chip set and when I use the binary from ATI it loads but they stopped supporting the 9200 series, and when I use the binary from ubuntu the drm module fails to load fglrx
<chromium6> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
<chromium6> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<chromium6> ermm???? I dont get that one. the device is there
<chromium6> crap it was
<chromium6> nm brb
<Arafangion> I've just installed network-manager-gnome, but it doesn't appear to work (I assume that the panel widget is supposed to display a list of networks one can connect to, but it's completely empty)
<voraistos> hello guys. i have a ubuntu server Mysql related problem: it seems when i want to set up password for host it wont work.
<voraistos> mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword -->> this seems to work fine
<meson_ray> if i want to stick all of my binary files on a different (non-blank) partition, can i do that with a symbolic link or does it need to be hard, and are there any concerns with doing that?
<voraistos> mysqladmin -h server1.example.com -u root password yourrootsqlpassword --> this doesnt
<Arafangion> So, how do I get network-manager-gnome to work?
<voraistos> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'server1.exemple.com' failed
<voraistos> error: 'Host 'server1.exemple.com' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<Arafangion> voraistos: I'm a postgresql guy, so I can't really suggest very much except to check your configuration.
<Arafangion> voraistos: And afaik, by default "localhost" transparently uses bsd sockets instead, it's MySQL's way of duping you into believing that they are really fast.
<Arafangion> (MySQL _is_ faster than Pg, but that's another issue altogether)
<voraistos> Arafigion: the network manager should already be there. what do u want from it ?
<voraistos> oops. sorry for ure name Arafangion
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i have a window border sitting on top of everything from OOo, i've closed the app completely, but this border is just sittin there, can't do a thing to it.
<NET||abuse> is there any way i can clear it off ??
<Arafangion> voraistos: Well, it's not installed by default on Dapper.
<NET||abuse> i think it was from a print dialog..
<voraistos> Kill sum stuff
<Arafangion> voraistos: So I installed it - but the icon on the gnome panel has an orange ! symbol, but I can't figure out what the heck that means.
<voraistos> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2 : its not that ? Arafangion
<Arafangion> voraistos: I am quite confident that it's only the default in Etch.
<Arafangion> voraistos: But yes, it's 0.6.2, now that it's installed.
<voraistos> Arafangion: well, it was already there when i installed ;)
<Arafangion> :)
<voraistos> it actually doesnt work for me. it can only see the wired network. useless
<Arafangion> My problem exactly.
* voraistos wonders where is everybody ????
* Arafangion wonders the same.
<unfknblvbl> we're here when you don't need us
<voraistos> usually it is very busy around here .........................
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: But we _do_ need you :(
<voraistos> yes we do !
<unfknblvbl> yeh i know
<unfknblvbl> but my point was.. dw
<voraistos> damn it! i am sure even on #Debian there is more people !
<Arafangion> unfknblvbl: We need someone to talk to, who's not an MS fanatic, after we've spent two freaking days trying to get MS Access databases to work in VB.NET.
* voraistos joins #debian
<unfknblvbl> and btw i got no clue how to solve your problem
<unfknblvbl> sorry i got no idea
<Arafangion> voraistos: I'd probably join #mysql first, and check the mysql website for any faq's.
<tuxub> i am trying to rsync some stuff from one server to another keeping the permissions but the destination always get the username uid of the rsync login inserted. how can i solve this?
<voraistos> Arafangion: i feel it is not a Mysql problem
<Arafangion> tuxub: What is the command?
<dragonfire1> GM
<Arafangion> voraistos: How's that?
<voraistos> i dunno
<Arafangion> dragonfire1: Hmm?
<voraistos> i feel it is a dns problem or something like that
<tuxub> rsync --force --ignore-errors --delete-excluded --delete --progress --stats --numeric-ids -a /srv/ $BSERVER::$USER/$FOLDER/srv/
<tuxub> i think my problem is in the server configuration
<Arafangion> tuxub: What about, _anything_ related to preserving permissions?
<tuxub> isn't this it: --numeric-ids ?
<voraistos> wow. /me saw 5 guys on #debian! yeah !
<Arafangion> tuxub: See man rsync, search for "preserve"
<tuxub> and -a is to enable archive mode, preserving permissions ?
<tuxub> it says in the man rsync to use the -a option for preserving permissions
<Arafangion> tuxub: You're correct, actually.
<herc1> how can i give premisions on any fail to be opened with no root
<tuxub> so, the problem must be in the server config, dont you think?
<Arafangion> Tristan: Perhaps.  Perhaps.
<Arafangion> Been too long since I've done rsync, right now I'm just bitter with VB.NET crap.
* voraistos has an explanation to all that: time for americans to sleep +time for europeans to eat = nobody on #ubuntu
<voraistos> :'(
<xav> isn't it time for americans to wake up ?
<xav> and europeans should be done eating
<voraistos> nope. i didnt eat yet
<xav> (though I'm not)
<xav> :d
<voraistos> and the americans, after a long night on #ubuntu, cant get up early
<pty> i'm european and still deciding what to have for breakfast
<tuxub> Arafangion, please take a look at http://pastebin.com/799987
<voraistos> hehe so do I :P
<xav> rofl
<eXistenZ> Euros > Americans
<CroX> Say I wanted to search through a directory, with subdirs, after all files containing the string "asdf". How could I do that?
<xav> you don't work?
<pty> i start my new job on monday, having a bit of a break
<xav> CromagDK, find /path/to/dir/ | xargs grep asdf
<voraistos> xav i am a student. i dont need to go to uni, they dont even have ubuntu !
<tuxub> voraistos, lol
<xav> me they have fedora
<pty> unlucky. at my uni they made us use rh9
<xav> I don't care, as long as I'm not forced to use windows
<voraistos> damn. i am a computing student, and they all are running windows. i even get free win licenses !
<voraistos> and visual studio.net licenses as well and stuff i dont xare about
<tuxub> voraistos, same here :(
<voraistos> tuxub: lets kill ourselves to join BillGates' Hell(aka linux paradise)
<tuxub> :)
<pty> unfortunately thats why uk universities churn out a load of MS only developers who think that anything that isnt VS is crap
<voraistos> so we all are in the UK ?
* voraistos thinks about beans on fucking toast for breakfast
<pty> <-Manchester
<pty> don't diss beans on toast!
<voraistos> Stafford. Need to kill myself.
* voraistos met the damn queen in stafford/staffordshire/MiddleOfNowhere
<xav> are there big city without cars ?
<xav> that's the place where I want to go
<voraistos> hmmmmmm. maybe in african countries
<wickedpuppy> xav, north korea ?
<voraistos> xav: they have no cars but tanks in north korea. and no beans nor toast
<xav> hey, that's even worse
<pty> i guess holland is decent cos even though theres loads of cars nearly every road has a bick track next to it
<pty> bike*
<xav> ah cool
<voraistos> yeah. holland is nice; and in holland, pedestrian have rights too.
<pty> and dutch ladies are pretty damn good lookin :)  must be all the cycling
<xav> ok I'm going to holland then
<pty> chips and maynoaise ftw too
<voraistos> xav u might want to go to sweden as well; i dunno about the girls, but i know about the computing stuff :)
<wickedpuppy> holland is below sea level ... hope you know how to swim when tides go up ...
<xav> I'll just take my kayak
<voraistos> wickedpuppy: not everywhere
<xav> much better than swimming :)
<wickedpuppy> true .. not everywhere clearly ... but most part .. no ?
<xav> really, I also need moutains somewhere to go skiing
<buzzy-> hello ubuntu friends!
<pty> hi buzzy-
<buzzy-> pty, how are you?
<chamo> hello
<dondong> hi,young lads
<pty> still thinking about what i want for breakfast
<elmargol> Hi i Search a way so force an application to a specific sound device (ALSA).
<dondong> iv just had my dinner
<elmargol> to force
<voraistos> i could take my yacht. I mean, the day i have a yacht
<buzzy-> pty, breakfast?? O_O  i just have had lunch!!
<pty> elmargol: what application?
<elmargol> pty: banshee
<dondong> any1 know where to find linux games,not demo
<elmargol> dondong: www.holarse.net
<dondong> is it for free elmargol?
<elmargol> dondong: it is a german list of games avaiable for linux
<dondong> i see it
<zircx> guys, I'm running an FX6600 nvidia card, is there an easy howto on installing the nvidia drivers for this particular card?
<dondong> thanx
<cs02rm0_> zircx: have you tried the envy script?
<zircx> haven't heard of the envy script at all, I'm very new to ubuntu
<binary_goofy> hi room! can somebody help me in getting wine working on my system?
<cs02rm0_> look here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<elmargol> dondong: http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<zircx> cs02rm0_: thanks
<cs02rm0_> np
<dondong> elmargol,thanx,ill check it
<binary_goofy> hi room! can somebody help me in getting wine working on my system?
<unfknblvbl> hey
<kyja> ok I have another ubuntu partition. and ubuntu on this partition, how can I mount the other one to rescue data. copy from old partition to this new one?
<Orby> what do i need to do, to get my box to accept all incoming mail going to domain1 and forward it to user@domain2 on another server?
<binary_goofy> can somebody pls help me in resolving wine errors?
<oskude> kyja: "mount" is the command to mount partitions...
<oskude> binary_goofy: wine doesnt have anything to do with ubuntu...
<kyja> like sudo mount hda0
<Orby> you need to tell it where to mount to
<Orby> so sudo mount /dev/hdaX /somefolder
<oskude> kyja: "man mount" can inform more
<kyja> thx
<oskude> kyja: but your on the right track
<abionnnn> does anyone know how to get DRI working on an X700?
<binary_goofy> oskude: i tried installing wine on my system. after installation, when i try to run it, gives me errors saying Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0" and then terminates. so i guess in some way it has to do with the settings on my ubuntu system. thats why am here.
<abionnnn> seemed to work ok with breezy, went back to mesa after I upgraded to dapper
<oskude> binary_goofy: afaik, GLX has something to do with you graphic chip drivers...
<davin_> Hi guys, I just installed Beryl which didnt seem to work, so I reverted everything back, but now my alt-tab doesnt work? how do I fix it?
<binary_goofy> oskude: am running an asus V3800-magic, which uses a 32MB RIVA TNT2 chipset developed by NVIDIA. have the proper driver installed for it.
<rubso> hey guys, i need help opening xvid video file, thanks.
<Orby> anyone know how to get my box to accept mail from *@domain1 and forward it to another server at user@domain2
<binary_goofy> oskude: display is not a problem with anything else. what could be the cause of this error?
<oskude> binary_goofy: the only i can think is look in xorg.conf if the "glx" module is in there
<orbin> rubso: what's the issue?
<rubso> orbin: i've downloaded a tv show that requires xvid codec to run.
<rubso> i tried using mplayer and xine, it doesn't play it.
<davin_> My alt-tab borked, how do I reassign/fix it?
<kothz> mah.  anyone use an x-based irc client they actually like?
<unfknblvbl> gaim
<oskude> kothz: xchat
<orbin> rubso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<yama> kothz: I can think of a few: xchat, xchat-gnome, konversation...
<mneptok> rubso: you want the FFMPEG codecs for GStreamer
<binary_goofy> oskude: you were right. GLX module not found in xorg.conf. how do i work around this problem?
<rubso> oh, ok i'll try to install it right now
<oskude> binary_goofy: i got 'Load    "glx"' under 'Section "Module"'
<oskude> binary_goofy: but im not sure if "nv" driver supports that (if youre using that driver)
<kyja> keeps complaining it cant find it in fstab or mtab :/
<binary_goofy> oskude: am using the nvidia driver given by ubuntu as an update. so i add that to the module section? and restart X? or is there something else to do?
<wladston> guys, I've changed my video card, and now x wont start ... I'm on IRC at the command line!
<wladston> anyone can help ?
<oskude> binary_goofy: dunno, you gotta try
<davin_> wladston: what card?
<oskude> wladston: what driver do you have in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and what card/chip do you have ?
<wladston> well, I had a nvidea gforce 4000 pci ...
<kyja> ahhh
<davin_> wladston: your new one..
<wladston> now I've installed a
<oskude> wladston: or you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and pick "nv" driver
<wladston> Power Color ati radeon 9550 agp
<wickedpuppy> ati ?
<wladston> yeah
<wickedpuppy> ati support for linux sux ... pls complain to them
<oskude> wladston: in that case select "radeon" (or fglrx, after installing the driver)
<binary_goofy> oskude: thanks. wil try. God bless.
<rubso> mneptok: all the media players i have with extra codecs gives me an error msg that says : No demuxer found, stream format not recognised.
<wladston> okskude : I'll try ...
<wickedpuppy> you are the customer now .. you got the right to make hell of a noise
<wladston> hold on ...
<davin_> oskude: can you help me? my alt-tab doesnt work and I need to fix/reassign it (using gnome)
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rubso> orbin: check out my last msg
<oskude> davin_: didnt even know you can "break" it ;) sorry, never had such problem...
<wladston> arght ... I can't scrool up to see the command i have to enter!
<davin_> wladston: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> rubso: did you install the ffmpeg codecs for gstreamer?
<wladston> thanks! Just found anyways ... pgip and pgdown :)
<rubso> yes
<mneptok> rubso: then maybe that file is corrupted or otherwise problematic
<rubso> its working under windows
<mneptok> and what does Windows tell you about it?
<davin_> how do I reassign alt+tab to do the window-switch thingy that it normally does?
<rubso> with VLC too, but no luck under linux.
<mneptok> how is the video encoded? how is the sound encoded?
<oskude> davin_: have you tried to restart x ? (maybe you killed the process, or such)
<rubso> mneptok: xvid Video, and its a HIGH resolution video, HD.
<davin_> oskude: hmm ill try, i just uninstalled all my beryl/xgl stuff
<kyja> haha I got it =] 
<mneptok> rubso: and the audio?
<rubso> i don't know anything about the audio
<mneptok> rubso: mp3? aac? what?
<rubso> i really don't know
<mneptok> try install gstreamer-plugins-ugly
<rubso> ok
<mneptok> *installing
* oskude goes out for a smoke, brb
<wladston> auch ... now it's asking the video card bus identifier ....
<rubso> mneptok: its already installed.
<wladston> i really wonder what i have to type in ...
<wladston> maybe AGP:1:0:0 ?
<boink> does ubuntu desktop already install openoffice?
<Rico> boink: yes
<kothz> wladston: do an 'lspci' and look for your video card... it'll have a PCI:x:x:x type address
<boink> ta
<wickedpuppy> yes
<wladston> we'll, i'm going to try .... maybe it works ....
* kothz kicks himself.  A xxxx:xx:xx.x type address :)
<wladston> ahn ... there is an lspci command ....
<boink> it's quite handy
<boink> also handy is /proc as well
<xiaochuan> All used KYLIN?!
* kothz feels the pull off coffee and wanders away from the keyboard. 
<kristian> I just installed edgy and compiled a custom kernel and now the computer just stalls after the kernel is done booting, any suggestions?
<davin> hey I know why it didnt work, cause I used startx instead of turning on the PC :)
<stangaroo> hi guys
<boink> kristian: how did you many your own kernel?
<boink> using make-dpkg?
<wladston> now what ? Use the PCI:1:0:0 or the PCI:1:0:1 ???
<kristian> boink, no i built it with just make and then edited menu.lst my self
<davin> cheers oksude
<wladston> both maps to my video card
<stangaroo> anyone know how i can switch off my mouse pad on my  thinkpad?
* wladston is confused :?
<kristian> boink, I have runed custom kernels for years and never had a problem like this
<boink> did you make an image file?
<diminthedam> hello. i have the following messages when trying to install glib: 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3 was found! What do i do about it?
<kristian> boink, yes /usr/src/linux-2.6.18/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
<boink> no, for booting
<oskude> davin: nice to hear that it works :) (next time use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart")
<kristian> boink, no, do I have to?
<davin> quick question, when I try do dd my harddrive (if) it totally fills my usb harddisk (off) to the max, why? should be a ~5gb image not 160gb
<davin> oskude: *adds to notes*
<boink> yes, initrd image file
<boink> it's maybe getting stuck there on the booting
<boink> ever made a custom kernel the debian way as well?
<kristian> boink, isn't that just if you have scsi controllers or other drivers that needs to be loaded built as modules?
<boink> it's quite handy
<Stevo> who would be willing to help with a networking issue?
<boink> dunno kristian .. it's hard for me to tell
<kristian> boink, I don't have any special hardware and I've booted this kernel .config with breezy
<boink> but with make-kpg that's a very good way to ma your own kernel
<boink> s/ma/make/
<kristian> boink, i'll check into that
<boink> did breezy use a 2.4 or a 2.6 kernel?
<poncho__1> Stevo u need to ask the question
<kristian> boink, how do I make a initrd package?
<oskude> davin: cause youre dd'ing the whole partition ? (inluding "empty" bits)
<boink> there's a make-initrd tool somewhere
<Stevo> poncho> there's a few questions...
<kristian> boink, I used the same 2.6.18 kernel with breezy, just copied the .config file to my new edgy install
<poncho__1> Stevo ok start with one at time
<Stevo> poncho> i've been trying for months to get wireless working, to no avail.
<boink> but remember, edgy is extreme bleedying edge. the pain factor is higher
<Stevo> which i've found can be a common problem.
<davin> oskude: ah, well I did like 'sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/usbdisk/backup/system/imagefile'
<boink> installing breezer is really nice
<diminthedam> i have question about instalilng glib. can anyone help?
<kristian> boink, yes, I have edgy running on my workstation at home also with a custom kernel but I've installed it a couple of weeks ago
<boink> ok
<BuzZy> !grip
<ubotu> grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<BuzZy> !rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BuzZy> !ripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stevo> anyhow, what conf files do i need to modify in order to get everything working?  i had it working one time, only with security turned off, and after reboot, i can't connect or anything.  net-mngr says there's no signal.
<oskude> davin: hmm, i would think /media just a place for mount points, but... (do you really need sudo to copy your usbstick?)
<poncho__1> Stevo did u do some looking in the ubuntu forums
<Stevo> only for the last 3 months
<Stevo> lol
<poncho__1> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Stevo> if you wanna pm i can copy/paste some readouts from the cli..
<oskude> davin: and iirc, usbdisk are mounted (automaticly) to /media/usbdisk, so plese dont do any directores there :/
<boink> !imap
<esku> lol
<Stevo> i've been there, that's why i'm here.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !sylpheed
<ubotu> sylpheed: Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 551 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<GoreHat> buenas
<poncho__1> Stevo i wont be any help for u but some of these people might be able to help
<wladston> finally, the operation finished .... I wonder if it will work :(
<GoreHat> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Stevo> don't worry about it.  i can't run the network w/out WEP turned on anyway.
<poncho__1> dont use wireless here
<boink> GoreHat: no hablo espanol aqui
<kothz> steve: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<wladston> i wonder why it has to be SO complicated to swich vdeo cards...
<wladston> exit
<boink> !tell GoreHat about es
<Stevo> linksys wpc54g
<stangaroo> 'lo anyone out there know how to switch off my mouse pad
<davin> oskude: what do you mean? you mean that Its wrong that I did a mkdir when it was mounted?
<wickedpuppy> switch off mouse pad ?
<kothz> steve: what have you done so far to get it working?
<oskude> davin: sorry, i may impreted that wrong, as my usbisk is in /dev/sda1, but i assume your hd is there ?
<wickedpuppy> i thought mouse pad is a piece of rubber ...
<Stevo> ndiswrapper to install driver.
<BuzZy> can i run a gnome based program (grip) on kubuntu?
<Gosty> Hi!!! can somedy help me with DNS? i need help with file named.conf.options and set apache for working with the new domain i don't know what i must type in allow-query can somebody help?
<kothz> stevo: *shudders at ndiswrapper* :)
<Stevo> played around with /etc/network/interfaces
<oskude> BuzZy: yes
<davin> oskude: yep, I got a s-ata hdd
<Stevo> kothz> what else is there?
<BuzZy> how?
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, sure ... i run k3b in gnome
<BuzZy> oskude, how can i?
<boink> apache is done in the httpd.conf or in the apache.conf
<kothz> stevo: i've got a linksys wireless card, running with the native broadcom drivers
<oskude> BuzZy: by installing it and running it...
<boink> named.conf is only for the name server, bind
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, install ?
<BuzZy> lol
<BuzZy> :D
<kothz> steveo: sec
<BuzZy> thouth it needed an emulator
<BuzZy> :D
<Stevo> kothz> really..?
<BuzZy> so i can run grip?
<BuzZy> right!!
<BuzZy> how can i install grip? there aren't any rep!!
<oskude> davin: dd if=/dev/sda1 will copy the whole partition, not just the (5gb) of used data...
<berent> what is grip for
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, sudo apt-get install grip ...
<Stevo> i believe it's a DNS issue on my part
<Riotta> use sound juicer
<davin> oskude: whoa I didnt know that, so how do I copy my 'filled' space?
<boink> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Riotta> better than grip imo
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy, no result
<boink> can the ubuntu xmms play mp3s?
<oskude> davin: cp, would be the "normal" copy command... but there are others "better" for backuping... maybe start with "rsync"
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, no result means nothing to us ... error message is ?
<davin> oskude: okay ill look on into it, cheers mate :-)
<wickedpuppy> pls pls pls pls give us something to work .... i beg of you ...
<Gosty> Hi!!! can somedy help me with DNS? i need help with file named.conf.options and set apache for working with the new domain i don't know what i must type in allow-query can somebody help?
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy, :
<BuzZy> unknown@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search Grip
<BuzZy> unknown@ubuntu:~$
<BuzZy> ---------------
<oskude> !info grip > BuzZy
<ubotu> grip: GNOME-based CD-player/ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 440 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<boink> Gosty: I said already .. named.conf is only for the name server, bind
<boink> you need to set up apache with the httpd.conf or the apache.conf
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, did you see my message ?
<oskude> !repos > BuzZy
<Gosty> boink: but i don't know what type as allow-query i have only local network
<boink> though, you need to set up apache, no?
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy, "impossible to find grip"
<stangaroo> Anyone know where i can find linux+thinkpad FAQs?
<boink> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy,  so i need a rep
<wickedpuppy> now we are somewhere ... i believe the bot has message ya .. pls kindly add the repos :P
<stangaroo> ubotu: Ta!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ta! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, the bot has messaged you .. no ?
<wickedpuppy> stangaroo, ubotu is a bot ..
<oskude> BuzZy: grip is in "universe" repo, activate it and youre off... (ubotu told you how)
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy,  ok but how can i know what rep i need?
<boink> you can still thank it :)
<stangaroo> lol
<BuzZy> ok oskude
<whitedeth> man something's really screwed up with my clock settings
<BuzZy> tnx
<Gosty> boink: i have in allow-query block now this: 127.0.0.1; 10.1.14.106  (my ip adress in the local network) is it ok?
<whitedeth> is there a way to change the time via terminal?
<stangaroo> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stangaroo> hehehe
<whitedeth> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, while ya there pls add the multiverse too ...
<whitedeth> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davin> is there like a graphical file manager for the console?
<boink> sounds fine, but I don't know what you're trying to do exactly?
<oskude> whitedeth: date
<wickedpuppy> !botabuse
<whitedeth> !snack
<StAfZe6> sup?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<BuzZy> ok wickedpuppy
<BuzZy> tnx
<wickedpuppy> whitedeth, pls stop that
<whitedeth> botabuse? :\
<davin> something like norton commander
<whitedeth> im trying to figure out what it is for time.
<oskude> davin: i heard, "midnight commander" would be such, but never used..
<boink> davin: midnight-commander works fine
<whitedeth> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> looks just like norton commander
<davin> boink, oskude: cheers
<whitedeth> bleh :(
<oskude> whitedeth: type "man date" in terminal
<whitedeth> so there's no way to change the time via terminal? :\
<whitedeth> oh, cheers.
<boink> whitedeth: ntpdate
<wickedpuppy> whitedeth, pls do not flood the channel using the bot .. if you need help pls ask
<oskude> whitedeth: you can talk "privately" with the bot by typing "/msg ubout foobar"
<Gosty> boink: please type before message my nick...................and i have this problem: my PC name in the network is gosty-pc and ip adress 10.1.14.106 and i want to have something like mysql.gosty-pc ftp.gosty-pc   only for users in the network understand me?
<SuperSub> anyone no how to install quicktime plugin?
<boink> Gosty: sure, that you do in the named.conf in Bind
<boink> or you could put that in your /etc/hosts file too
<oskude> SuperSub: maybe you should say plugin for what...
<SuperSub> quicktime movies?
<mneptok> boink: you'd have to add them to every hosts file on every machine
<boink> yes .. that's why they invented dns :)
<mneptok> 'zackly
<Gosty> boink: oooh someone told me that i must change named.conf and have domain gosty-pc.lan
<whitedeth> Everytime I bring up the clock/date settings to adjust them, the window crashes :\
<boink> in the old days, you had to download the latest host file :P
<whitedeth> every single time.
<Gosty> boink: can i write with you by private?
<boink> sorry, I'm a little busy at the moment
<boink> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (dapper), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<mneptok> Gosty: you make sure BIND is installed and running, read through some named.conf examples you find on Google, and then use that machine as the DNS server for all the machines on your network.
<boink> there are a lot of web resources on bind, Gosty
<oskude> !quicktime > SuperSub
<SuperSub> yes
<boink> whitedeth: do you want to set the time correctly on your PC?
<whitedeth> boink: Yes
<boink> the nerd way of doing that is using ntpdate
<boink> !ntpdate
<whitedeth> It's an hour behind thanks to daylight savings.
<ubotu> ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 160 kB
<davin> also, is there something like a address bar for nautilus? (like konqueror-style)
<mneptok> boink: the nerd way of doing it is with ntpd ;)
<whitedeth> ill get that
<boink> you need the closest time server
<oskude> SuperSub: i assume you want a quicktime plugin for a video player, read what ubotu send you
<Gosty> boink: oh no the boy told me something really another
<Gosty> boink: i'm so confused now
<boink> heh, ntpd :) of course
<mneptok> Gosty: what boy?
<whitedeth> 4 Oct 13:03:38 ntpdate[22276] : no servers can be used, exiting
<SuperSub> ok
<boink> what's the closest time server for you?
<SuperSub> ;)
<whitedeth> how would I find out?
<mneptok> whitedeth: sudo ntpdate time.berkeley.netdot.net
<Gosty> mneptok: BlueEagle from #xubuntu
<boink> well, where are you?
<_stippi_> hi, I installed the KDE and Xfce desktop environment along the default Gnome desktop, how can I change the boot+shutdown screen logos and the login screen back to the default Ubuntu theme?
<whitedeth> new zealand
<boink> ok .. google the closest list from google: time server new zealand
<whitedeth> lol, now it's UK time here, thanks mneptok :P
<boink> like I would use: ntpdate ntp.demon.co.uk
<mneptok> whitedeth: sudo ntpdate ntp.iprolink.co.nz
<boink> kewl :)
<DivineAnt> Can anyone help me with sources.list syntax, i need tercap-compat in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe but either way i add it, it searches in the dists folder
<boink> then set up ntpd to keep the time
<oskude> _stippi_: just a wild guess: sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop (but i would wait if theres a "better" solution)
<boink> there's nothing like having the wrong time on the computer .. how horrible!
<_stippi_> oskude: thanks
<mneptok> whitedeth: .nz public stratum 2 NTP servers are here - http://www.eecis.udel.edu/~mills/ntp/clock2a.html
<_stippi_> whitedeth: where in new zealand are you?
<davin> got it, ctrl+L
<oskude> DivineAnt: maybe this can help http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<whitedeth> Auckland
<boink> ideally you want to use the timeserver closest to you
<whitedeth> will it change the time instantaneously? Cos it doesnt seem to be changing anything.
<_stippi_> whitedeth: cool I will be visiting NZ / Auckland for half a year
* mneptok points to his closet :)
<whitedeth> _stippi_: This place sucks :)
<whitedeth> Yep, time isnt changing at all. It's getting the right time from the servers, just not changing anything.
<boink> whitedeth: it just gives yuor system the proper time
<oskude> DivineAnt: my line looks like this "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse"
<whitedeth> boink: And how is one to force the system to use that time as the correct time?
<_stippi_> whitedeth: yeah right, you want to keep it for yourself...
<boink> then you would use ntpd to keep the time always correct
<boink> ntpd will poll the timeserver ever so often to get the right system time
<whitedeth> _stippi_: Actually, I hate it so much im leaving at the end of this year!
<_stippi_> Does anyone know where to obtain a Polymere theme package installable on Dapper?
<_stippi_> whitedeth: You mean somewhere else in NZ?
<krang> dammit, why won't gnomebaker try to burn CDs with my CD-R drive instead of my DVD-ROM?
<whitedeth> boink: Fine with me, but how do I do it? It still says 1:09PM in the tray while it's actually 2:04 AM.
<whitedeth> _stippi_: Nope, going to Australia.
<boink> what does "date" say?
<mneptok> whitedeth: you probably have the incorrect time zone set
<whitedeth> Oct 4
<boink> what time? "date" gives system time
<whitedeth> mneptok: No way to change it though since it just crashes everytime I try changing anytime.
<Gosty> mneptok: so what should i do? reinstall bind?
<mneptok> whitedeth: sudo cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/NZ /etc/localtime
<dragonfire1> who will help me get through this install this morning
<oskude> _stippi_: looked in kde-look.org ?
<diminthedam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25650/
<Khamael> is there a way to get xen working in dapper?
<highneko> When I change my workspace, the name of it is displayed. How can I stop this?
<dragonfire1> I'm in prepare disk I have 4 partions on the HD
<whitedeth> boink "Thu Oct  5 02:10:13 NZDT 2006". Perfect. "date" gives the correct time but the tray has it all wrong.
<mneptok> Gosty: is BIND actually installed?
<Gosty> mneptok: i installed bin9 and bind_utilities
<oskude> diminthedam: would help if you post the _whole_ error... with the command that causes it...
<whitedeth> boink: Why is the tray showing it wrong? :\
<krang> Has anyone else had gnomebaker problems? I select one drive, and it tries to burn with the other
<diminthedam> oskude: it was a 'make command' with heaps of output. should i give the command i ran and error, or the whole thing?
<oskude> diminthedam: did you do "./configure" first ?
<boink> whitedeth: heh, then it could be something in gnome.
<whitedeth> wow.
<boink> sadly I'm not a gnome expert, I'm learning too :)
<diminthedam> oskude: yes, i mean ./configure
<boink> I've always used windowmaker
<whitedeth> suddenly one day I wake up and gnome is all screwed??
<boink> let's hope not
<whitedeth> So windows screws up when you install something...but Linux is worse...it just screws up on it's own?!
<whitedeth> wow.
<boink> but at least the time on your box seems in order now
<oskude> diminthedam: did you install "build-essential" package ?
<whitedeth> the time isnt "in order" untill it shows it correctly.
<KenSentMe> Why can't i see the userrights of files when i connect to a ftp server in nautilus?
<mneptok> Gosty: so then all you have to do is edit /etc/bind/named.conf and create /etc/bind/local.zone and put the correct entries in those. you'll be making a network called "local.zone" and creating entries for "foo.local.zone" and "bar.local.zone" and then setting the other machines to use this machine as their DNS server
<mneptok> Gosty: i think you should spend some time reading about BIND before doing anything, though.
<diminthedam> oskude: yes
<oskude> diminthedam: btw, what are you compiling ? sure its nowhere in ubuntu repo ?
<highneko> When I open a program in gnome an outline of the windows is displayed. Can I stop that?
<nuku> hi which is the best repository to get win32codecs and such for edgy? use seveas dapper repos or is there an actual edgy repository?
<diminthedam> oskude: i am compiling gaim-vv. couldnt find it in reps. had to install glib-2 first, it told me
<oskude> diminthedam: hmm, whats gaim-vv ? i hope you didnt compile glib to /usr
<mneptok> oskude: gaim-vv is like gaim, but with more v's for your pleasuring.
* mneptok shrugs
<oskude> diminthedam: and the latest news i see is from "Oct 07, 2005" at http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/ ...
<sam_k> When I right click to create a new document it give me a option to load premade templates, where do I make these templates?
<oskude> diminthedam: and this http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/install.html says "Please don't expect it to work." ;)
<diminthedam> oskude: gaim-vv is for video conf. i compiled glib with ./configure, make and make install. thats it. i see the news...
<sureshot> hey can someone tell me how to make this file an executable file /home/sureshot/Desktop/cedega_timedemo_installer.
<oskude> diminthedam: and ekiga wont work for you ?
<segfault> sureshot, chmod +x filename
<sureshot> thanks
<segfault> np
<diminthedam> oskude: i need to conf with windows client. they cant get net meeting to run. i need something we both have. skype? no vid for linux
<oskude> diminthedam: well, you better ask in gaim-vv forum/list/chat ...
<diminthedam> oskude: tanks
<hosenscheisser> #ubuntu-de
<oskude> diminthedam: and did you read this ? "There will be no further gaim-vv releases, as code will be added to the main gaim program."
<mneptok> diminthedam: Ekiga. that's what it's for.
<oskude> diminthedam: do if you really need gaim (with video) you could try theis cvs/or such... but i would use ekiga...
<BelialMkII> does Gaim support video?
<BelialMkII> I though aMSN was the only IM client with that
* mneptok stares
<Bazzi> every other im client has that :)
* BelialMkII reads back and slaps a Mr redundant sticker on him
<diminthedam> mneptok: maybe am super thick, but i=havent been able to join any server, when i can chat with a netmeeting person
<BelialMkII> Ive resorted to running a Virtual amchine with win2k in it to use cam software, but thats casue the driver for my camera is pretty shoddy
<mneptok> diminthedam: i thought your immediate need was A/V <-> NetMeeting
<mneptok> diminthedam: in which case, i don't understand the "Ekiga only works with NetMeeting" problem
<Arafangion> Kopete is supposed to be able to use cameras.
<chris_> Hey, can I delete files in /var/cache/apt/archives ? The .deb files are taking up huge amounts of space...
<frogzoo> /12
<diminthedam> mneptok: i was hoping to do video conf with a netmeeting client
<Bazzi> chris_: apt-get clean afaik
<oskude> chris_: sudo apt-get clean
<chris_> Thanks!
<diminthedam> mneptok: thought giam-vv would work with their MSN
<mneptok> diminthedam: like i said, use Ekiga
<mneptok> "Ekiga (formely known as GnomeMeeting) is an open source VoIP and video conferencing application for GNOME. Ekiga uses both the H.323 and SIP protocols. It supports many audio and video codecs, and is interoperable with other SIP compliant software and also with Microsoft NetMeeting."
<hc> hey
<hc> i deleted /etc/init.d/samba
<hc> how can i restore it?
<boink> heh ... not a good idea there
<unfknblvbl> what packages for vlc do i need to load to read .mov files properly ?
<hc> boink: i know :p
<dondong> hi,people,any1 can help with this:when install a game it echos:.setup7327: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<unfknblvbl> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> hc: mybe with "sudo apt-get --reinstall install the-package-name-that-gives-that-file"
<boink> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mneptok> !quicktime
<unfknblvbl> thats the word boink
<unfknblvbl> ty
<boink> asking about codecs is a common one
<boink> there are patent/copyright issues
<dondong> the problem is what is "libgtk-1.2.so.0"
<raul> gnome-art isnt working it closes after selecting an item from menu. What is the reason behind this?
<oskude> dondong: apt-file search libgtk-1.2.so.0 would show you which package(s) has that file
<oskude> dondong: and i get "libgtk1.2" :)
<unfknblvbl> i searched for mov in all 3 of those links
<dondong> oh,oskude,ill try
<unfknblvbl> but nothing >.<
<hc> /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-common_3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1_i386.deb /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.conffiles /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.config /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.md5sums /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-common.templates /usr/share/app-install/desktop/Xfsamba.desktop /usr/share/app-install/desktop/kcmsambaconf.desktop /usr/share/cups/doc-root/es
<orbin> dondong: what game?
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: .mov is usually QucikTime
<dondong>  Alien Arena 2007
<dondong> :>orbin
<unfknblvbl> yeh
<oskude> dondong: that must be a very old game ?
<unfknblvbl> but innit quicktime apple/windoze ?
<dondong> oskude,its  Alien Arena 2007
<oskude> dondong: try installing libgtk1.2 "sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2"
<dondong> yeah,im aptin'
<dondong> k,done,thanx oskude,thanx all
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: my point is, you should be using "apt-cache search quicktime" ;)
<oskude> dondong: have fun :)
<dondong> :>
<unfknblvbl> i have mneptok
<davidw> any idea why a bnx2 driver, compiled from stock 2.6.18 would not work (showing up as eth2 and eth3 instead of eth0 and eth1!?!?), whereas a fedora core 5 live CD does...?
<unfknblvbl> i'm reading the SPM now
<malix> hi all
<Alakazam_> suppers
<unfknblvbl> i installed quicktime-x11utils
<unfknblvbl> but its missing video and audio codecs
<BreaKIce>  I have added a .ppd file to /usr/share/cups/model/ and restarted cups, but the new driver doesn't show up in system-config-printer on centos 4? did i miss something?
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: libquicktime0 - A library for reading and writing Quicktime files  <--- looks rather promising, eh? ;)
<xamox> is it possible to disable ipv6?
<Mehrdad> when's 6.10 coming?
<oskude> !ipv6 > xamox
<unfknblvbl> i've got it mneptok
<dondong> hope it is not 6.12
<malix> I find a bug on Firefox package  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840 but after 8 months the bug is still here. I wont help with the solution but I need someone interested
<oskude> Mehrdad: when its done...
<Mehrdad> when it's going to be done?:D
<lexam> lol
<lexam> Mehrdad if your impatient you can download the beta
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: be aware, Apple changes their codecs about every 12 minutes, so libquicktime will allow playback of some stuff, but not every .mov you find.
<lexam> but I wouldn't suggest it unless you report the bugs
<Mehrdad> I did it, i'm curious about the final version
<unfknblvbl> >.<
<lexam> AH
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: exactly.
<unfknblvbl> ty anyways
<oskude> malix: ist that bug in "vanilla" fx too ?
<lexam> How is the beta is it graphically different?
<jay__> [help] How can i open a wmv file on a webpage with gmplay, it tells "New face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file(~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)", What is wrong? How can deal with it?
<Mehrdad> the splash is so cool
<DivineAnt> Mehrdad: Ubuntu has a six month release cycle, and dapper was released abot june, so ill guess about december
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: if i ever snap and drive to Apple HQ with the RPG, i'll pick you up on the way.
<Mehrdad> but other UI elements is same as dapper
<unfknblvbl> haha ty mneptok
<mneptok> 6.10 gets released at the end of this month.
<unfknblvbl> the funny thing is i sell apple in my part time job
<highneko> Is there any gnome program to backup everything?
<britt> XML::Parser
<Mehrdad> DivineAnt, 6.06 was LTS, that's why it took more, 6.10 will be october but when in october is my question
<lexam> I can't wait, I'm debating on using the 64bit version or not.
<britt> what module do I need?
<unfknblvbl> their comps aren't bad for general use
<jay__> [help] When i open a wmv file on a webpage with gmplayer, it tells "New face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file(~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)", What is wrong? How can deal with it?
<jrib> jay__: install mplayer-fonts
<malix> oskude I don't know
<malix> how I can check?
* mneptok doesn't have to touch anything but Linux and whatever elese he chooses at work, thankfully
<britt> hey im trying to compile gaim and I need XML::Parser for perl
<britt> which i dont have
<oskude> malix: i mean, "ubuntu" doesnt "make" firefox... so try the "vanilla" fx and complain at mozilla...
<Dimensions> how do icheck if my php is installed correctly ?
<mneptok> britt: there may be a apckaged version via apt, or you could use CPAN
<Dimensions> i did apt-get install php5
<KenSentMe> Why can't i see the userrights of files when i connect to a ftp server in nautilus?
<oskude> Dimensions: make a php file and open it
<jrib> ubotu: tell Dimensions about lamp
<britt> mneptok: i'm compiling the beta
<oskude> Dimensions: ment "run" it
<mneptok> britt: the beta of what?
<xScrewballx> g-day
<Dimensions> ya i have a file of php but can't open it ... in browser ...
<Khamael> is it dangerous to use the nvidia beta drivers in dapper?
<britt> mneptok: gaim
<britt> version 2.0beta3
<oskude> Dimensions: do you have a webserver running ?
<xScrewballx> i'm having problems with video codecs
<mneptok> britt: i meant xml::parser
* Mehrdad can't get his IPW modem working on 6.06
<britt> mneptok: it didnt specify
<britt> i assume the newest version i can apt
<xScrewballx> tryinf to get stup totem running installed w32codecs
<mneptok> britt: you need xml:parser, yes?
<britt> mneptok: yes
<britt> :)
<mneptok> ^^ britt: there may be a packaged version via apt, or you could use CPAN  ^^
<britt> lol
<britt> just use xml:parser?
<malix> oskude I reported the bug to Mozilla also but the problem is on Ubuntu because the version downloaded from mozilla site work without problem
<britt> in apt?
<xScrewballx> now video's washed out/burnt and stupid totem still doesn't run
<mneptok> britt: no, search apt for xml. does it have xml::parser for Perl? if not, install via CPAN.
<xScrewballx> uninstalled w23codec and reinstalled vlc
<oskude> malix: well, i heard of problems modyfing fx code... so maybe theres a fix, but they are not allowed to modify it ;)
<xScrewballx> can anyone help?
<malix> on the bug I also reported the difference that I have discovered between Firefox packaged by Ubuntu and the one distributed by Mozilla.org
<oskude> malix: as you *have* to "verify" your fixes with fx-devs before you are allowed to modify the code and call it firefox...
<britt> got it thx
<britt> :)
<Dimensions> oskude:  i isntalled apache2 but when i open localhost/hello.php it opens many browsers and says Forbidden u dont have permission to access /hello.php on this server and ..... at bottom it says Apache/1.3.34 at 127.0.0.1 Port 80 ?
<mneptok> malix: if the problem is specific to an Ubuntu build you should report it on Launchpad
<britt> shoudl have looked there first, i assumed apt wouldnt find it
<Slim> hi
<Wulong> Is there any form for Ubuntu mini install?
<malix> oskude is I reported it https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840
<oskude> Dimensions: then make sure "www-data" user is allowed to read that file
<BuzZy> !rep
<ubotu> rep: lisp command interpreter frontends to librep. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 30 kB, installed size 96 kB
<BuzZy> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<oskude> sorry, cant help you more...
<A[D] minS> where i can find amule 0.47c ?
<AngryElf> hey all, when I putty(ssh) into my box I get color coding in the terminal but not in emacs -- any way around that?
<Dimensions> oskude: how to do that ?
<oskude> malix: maybe posting a usefull! site that doesnt work with that bug...
<malix> oskude the bug is on every site
<oskude> Dimensions: chmod is one way... but how about doing a dir "public_html" in your (not root) users home dir, and then you can access that at "http://localhost/~username"
<oskude> malix: well, i have popups depressed, so i havent needed that "feature" never...
<linopil> hi
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, still having problems with adding repo ?
<malix> oskude just go to a site that have a link that open a popup click on link and the popup open the second time you click on it the popup remain in background
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy,  no ;)
<oskude> malix: well i hate popups (i open all in tabs)...
* oskude goes home, back in 15min or so
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, programming issit ?
<wickedpuppy> BuzZy, glad to hear that :P
<chromium6> I finally got radeon and drm modules to load for the xserver.  I show a good xv extension, any idea on how to enable DRI in opengl
<BuzZy> wickedpuppy,  hehe
<UKMatt> If I were trying to create a short .mpg or some kind of video file (from scratch) what software should I use?
<malix> oskude so if you have the popup already opened click on a link it seems that doesn't work but the popup don't come in foreground
<malix> oskude this doesn't happen with the package istributed by Mozilla
<unfknblvbl> mneptok: mplayer works beautifully
<Khamael> has anybody who uses the nvidia beta drivers har any problems with it and/or aiglx?
<unfknblvbl> shame it had no simple gui
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: smashing.
<KenSentMe> Does anyone use the nautilus option to connect to an ftp server?
<ALMimoni> hi, how can i see status for wget working in the background by terminal?
<unfknblvbl> mneptok: i thought you would be excited
<malix> oskude attention is not the popup blocked by popup blocker (that open automatically) but a popup requested by user
<mneptok> KenSentMe: i haven't used ftp in years, really
<mneptok> unfknblvbl: *almost* soiled myself. almost. ;)
<str4nd> ARGH! ATi sucks
<unfknblvbl> hehe
<str4nd> fglrx == symlink to /dev/null ?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: well, i do, but nautilus doesn't show me the chmod options of files and folders
<mneptok> KenSentMe: have you tried gftp to see if it meets your needs?
<mneptok> KenSentMe: talked to someone on GIMPnet's #nautilus?
<UnIData> ubuntu 6.10 when ?
<KenSentMe> mneptok: i tried that, but i thought maybe it was a bug in nautilus
<unfknblvbl> October 26thhhhhhhhhhhhh
<KenSentMe> mneptok: i'll try that
<UnIData> thx
<mneptok> KenSentMe: may be a bug in Nautilus. if so, you should speak to the Nautilus devs.
<UnIData> on ubuntu what is the best MTA ?
<wickedpuppy> mail server ?
<meson_ray> hi all
<KenSentMe> mneptok: do you mean #nautilus @ gimpnet or at gnome.org?
<mneptok> UnIData: the same as any other Unix variant. your choice.
<UnIData> yes mail server
<mneptok> KenSentMe: #nautilus on irc.gnome.org (which is part of GIMPnet)
<UnIData> ok
<KenSentMe> mneptok: ah, ok
<wickedpuppy> postfix ... what else ?
* wickedpuppy runs from sendmail ..
<mneptok> wickedpuppy: some people really love sendmail or exim
<meson_ray> i have ubuntu installed on a 2.5 gig partition, and want to move stuff to other partitions - that i cannot wipe - and was wondering what directories i should move?  will a soft link work for that or would hard be better?
<wickedpuppy> mneptok, really ... sodoku fans perhaps .. i mean sendmail fans
<mneptok> wickedpuppy: my boss is one of them
<kakkl> OMFG http://www.nanoy.org/se.php?id=65 got defaced LOL
* mneptok pretends to care.
* unfknblvbl really does care
<meson_ray> does anybody have any ideas?
<lokedk> Using the latest ubuntu iso, i am trying to boot it on my laptop but when it comes to mounting root filesystems the splash screen disappears and all i see is black screen with "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel".. and nothing happens
<unfknblvbl> whats a good download manager with a schedule thingy ?
<Alakazam_> meson_ray, any ideas about what.
<Alakazam_> lokedk, try using the safe graphics install option
<meson_ray> i have ubuntu installed on a 2.5 gig partition, and want to move stuff to other partitions - that i cannot wipe - and was wondering what directories i should move?  will a soft link work for that or would hard be better?
<lokedk> Okay i'll try
<lokedk> same thing happens
<Alakazam_> meson_ray, i dont even know what you are talking about.
<docmur> Hello all
<leng__> hello
<meson_ray> i want to move files from my ubuntu installation onto different partitions
<Alakazam_> lokedk, im not too sure then man. i dont know why its doing that. have you checked the MD5SUM?
<docmur> I just upgraded to edgy but my /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are missing
<Alakazam_> meson_ray, why?
<docmur> ??? can I use mknod to restore them
<meson_ray> because of my partitioning, i had to install ubuntu on a 2.5 gig partition
<meson_ray> i have space on other partitions, but i'm not willing to format
<Alakazam_> meson_ray, if you start moving rap around, you're going to jack the OS up
<Alakazam_> rap = crap
<Alakazam_> i need to go buy some cigs, i'll be back in a little.
<meson_ray> that's why i'd make a link
<Alakazam_> nick Alakazam_AFK
<lokedk> Alakazam_: I haven't.. but i have tried with both serveral of thoes i got send by snailmail and some i downloaded myself
<userbn> hfdhmcfdkjkkjdf
<lokedk> doubt that 10 printet cd's are broken
<gondes> #cirebon
<userbn> komtol
<meson_ray> well if i jack the OS up, that's my fault, isn't it?  i'm just asking how to best do it with the least chance of messing everything up
<lokedk> check cd for defects give busybox
<vimike> Hi. I'm using xchat2-gnome in 6.06. The "user list" is only a small icon on the bottom left. How can I make it a "list" again that is visible all the time?
<Khamael> is there a howto for aiglx and the new nvidia beta drivers?
<boink> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berent> how do u chat on irc on console
<berent> any pointers
<chromium> finally fixed my ATI driver for opengl
<Khamael> berent: bitchx or irssi
<berent> irssi
<boink> barent: irssi is for grown ups
<berent> haha
<boink> apt-get install irssi, but it takes a while to learn how to use
<lalala> i linke irssi quite wel
<boink> bitchx is fine if you're age 13
<Khamael> what is the difference?
<lalala> bit of a learning curve but not that difficult
<berent> do u think i am 13
<chromium> fglrx is for the birds
<boink> on the internet, anyone can be 13 :P
<DrZeus> hi all
<ProN00b> i somehow edited my gconf in a place i shouldn't
<ProN00b> can i reset it ?
<DrZeus> Question: how is it done for having full-duplex sound?
<malix> oskude only after you have left I see You are no more connected
<berent> how to learn irssi chat onconsole
<malix> maybe you miss some messages
<oskude> malix: well, i said i had to go home...
<beligum> Hi all, I wrote a little essay on the concept and advantages of videohelpdesking on Linux (and FOSS in general), since you're all fellow Linux users/developers, I thought it might be an interesting read: http://blog.beligum.org
<DrZeus> does anybody knows how to get full duplex audio?
<oskude> malix: but i would call it a feature that popups dont get focus ;)
<DrZeus> each time I get sound from 2 sources(webpage, player) they cant.  The first one that was playing keeps the audio, and the other app has no sound
<oskude> DrZeus: your audio chip and drivers have to support full duplex (pretty normal these days)
<oskude> DrZeus: thats no duplex, full duplex means an application can record and play at the same time
<DrZeus> oh, then, i cant hear sound from 2 sources
<DrZeus> i havent tried recording actually
<docmur> I just upgraded to edgy but my /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd are missing
<docmur> ??? can I use mknod to restore them
<oskude> DrZeus: i think that has something to do with the mixer and the "audio engine" type you use...
<DrZeus> oskude: then, how is it done for being available to listen audio from 2 sources, at the same time(like windoze for example)
<DrZeus> alsamixer means I use alsa?
<oskude> DrZeus: sorry, never had that "problem" as i dont even want 2 sound sources at the same time (got even system sounds disabled)
<DrZeus> I see
<oskude> DrZeus: but im sure ubotu knows
<malix> oskude its not a feature, attention are not automatically opened popup (popup blocker) but a popup requested by user when click on a link
<DrZeus> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<UnIData> quit
<PhilsenAsk> hey guys
<malix> oskude and this work correctly with Firefox distributed by Mozilla.org
<oskude> malix: got a page (link) to test that ?
<PhilsenAsk> is on the ubuntu servers a webgui chat?
<malix> oskude I'm preparing it
<berent> anyone on irssi chat on linux console
<oskude> malix: roger
<berent> any tutorials
<etienne_> oh my good theres a lot of people here
<nate> Anyone know how to setup a bonded (bond0) interface that will work with the network scripts using dhcp? I can only get static to work.
<tenner> berent: for what? irssi?
<berent> on command prompt
<berent> just to know it
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<PhilsenAsk> is some webgui chat on the ubuntu servers?
<BuzZy> !edge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edge - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhilsenAsk> is some webgui chat on the ubuntu servers?
<PhilsenAsk> is some webgui chat on the ubuntu servers?
<PhilsenAsk> is some webgui chat on the ubuntu servers?
<oskude> !wait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slop> PhilsenAsk, that's a good way to get banned...
<PhilsenAsk> sorry
<PhilsenAsk> but it's very important
<eXistenZ> No one dares to ban PhilsenAsk
<nate> Try asking the question in a manner that makes sense.
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<slop> PhilsenAsk, what's a webgui chat?
<oskude> PhilsenAsk: and i dont even understand what you want...
<mdcmb> hola
<PhilsenAsk> webgui is a Content Managment System and i need an channel to ask somebody who knows a lot of it
<tenner> berent: eber tried the official irssi.org?
<boink> try Xchat
<tenner> *ever
<berent> tenner : never
<ProN00b> i somehow edited my gconf in a place i shouldn't, can i somehow reset it ?
<berent> shud i
<oskude> PhilsenAsk: thats better :) if they dont mention a chatroom on their website, there propably aint any...
<etienne_> Hi, i'm looking for a ubuntu package how-to
<slop> etienne_, what package?
<nate> I think he means howto create a package
<davidw> is thre a way to change what a device shows up as in sysfs?
<tenner> berent: no, never visit any official site if you are searching for any help
<segfault> etienne_, search google for debian package how to the process is the same
<etienne_> slop: how-to about how the packaging system works to install and maintain them
<davidw> eth2 should be called eth0
<slop> etienne_, ah ok
<nate> Anyone know how to setup a bonded (bond0) interface that will work with the network scripts using dhcp? I can only get static to work.
<DrZeus> anybody knows howto get incoming sound from different source, happening at the same time sharing the soundcard?
<berent> tenner : when i type irc on my console it opens a window where i donno what to do
<iratik> I'm experiencing _severe_ performance loss - I can't ssh in, so I went onsite to the actual server itself (running ubuntu 6.06LTS LAMP w/ ispconfig). When I get onsite, I enter the login, password - nothing , it just sits - this happened yesterday and I solved it by doing a hard-reset (only the boot took 17 minutes, it usually takes less than 2 minutes, and it mostly was while the kernel was loading) - Do you think this is a hardware 
<oskude> etienne_: you mean for user or for a package maintainer ?
<PhilsenAsk> !
<etienne_> oskude: user
<tenner> berent: when you use irssi, why do you type "irc"?
<PhilsenAsk> thanks :-D
<nate> iratik: load is probably through the roof. you need to be able to see whats using the most resources
<oskude> etienne_: hmm, dunno about that. sorry
<berent> tenner: both r same
<iratik> nate: What do I look for in top?
<slop> etienne_, you could probably google around for one, or check the ubuntu forums
<tenner> berent: say what?
<jenda> Does anyone have an ide where I could find a setting in xchat to change the default browser? This way it always uses Galeon.
<nate> I'd start with anything that's using the majority of resources.
<etienne_> oskude: ok because i was wondering about hte graphical interface and also the ubuntu faq says to not mix up deb and ubuntu bpackages
<iratik> nate: I looked and it said that system usage was at 8% (but it took about 1.5 minutes to pull up top)
<DrZeus> does anybody can hear sound from 2 sources at the same time in ubuntu?
<berent> tenner: try typing them same window opens
<nate> if nothing is, but you're load is over 3.0 you've got a rogue process sucking up resources.
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<BuzZy> when will exit edge?
<DrZeus> does anybody can hear sound from 2 sources at the same time in ubuntu?
<slop> DrZeus, i can
<nate> just type uptime at the CLI. see what the load average is
<nate> it's quicker then top
<jenda> BuzZy: If you mean the release of Edgy, then that's planned for october 16
<iratik> nate: type uptime?
<iratik> well , its taken 12 minutes - but the login just went through , i'll try it
<nate> yeah, type "uptime" at the command line
<slop> DrZeus, are you talking about for music production?
<nate> I know it sucks, I've been in your situation before.
<DrZeus> slop: did you configure anything, or it just worked? I can only have audio from 1 source, the next one is muted
<oskude> etienne_: you may ask your questions here, and yes even very newbie ones :) for mixing ubuntu and debian packages, its cause debian and ubuntu may not have the same versions of the libraries that the program may need, but it theorey, they are compatible
<nate> trying to diagnose an overloaded system
<iratik> Load average: 16.65, 17.53, 16.62
<nate> yeah something is sucking resources
<tenner> berent: that was not my question. if you install "firefox", do you type "thunderbird" to start it? i guess not, but anyway. good howTos on using irrssi are on the main site irssi.org and yyou might have some luck in #irssi
<iratik> Thats over 3
<slop> DrZeus, when i'm doing music production, i can use more than one source by setting up the JACK server
<nate> if top doesn't show a specific process that's using the majority share, it's a bit harder to find it
<iratik> nate: So what do I look for?
<nate> I'd start with "dmesg"
<iratik> is there a way to find the current load?
<DrZeus> slop: no, just listening.  I run a media player and it has audio.  I close it and then try to listen audio from a website, and it doesnt
<nate> see if there is anything in there about errors
<nate> the current load is the first field of Load Average
<nate> so 16.65
<iratik> dmesg is hardware errors right?
<nate> dmesg is info right from the kernel
<tenner> berent: besides that the general usage doesn't differ too much from any other irc client
<nate> check that and look for errors in scsi or some other device
<berent> tenner : but how do i start there
<tenner> berent: command-wise
<iratik> dmesg | grep <anything i should type here> ?
<nate> no just "dmesg"
<nate> or
<lordi> Im new to linux. Is it 386 desktop version that i need for my P4?
<nate> dmesg | less
<nate> that'd be better I guess
<etienne_> oskdude: ok but yourself, do you use the x package manager or do you do your packaing stuff off the console?
* tenner sticks a paper with "irssi.org" on it into berent's ear
<nate> but I'm sure the last 200 lines will tell you what you need
<iratik> nate: I don't see anything that looks like an erro
<iratik> i'll pass it through grep for 'failed' or 'error'
<malix> oskude here you find the example that doesn't work http://www.massimofidanza.it/firefox/
<oskude> etienne_: i use apt-get, but people use aptitude or synaptic too, it "really" doesnt matter...
<x_rob> lordi: yup
<xamox> what's a good light weight file manager, like something for fluxbox?
<tenner> berent: try typing /connect irc.freenode.net
<iratik> The only thing I get is: [some long number]  cdrom: open failed
<iratik> that isnt it
<berent> tenner : thats like a good boy
<tenner> berent: then go on with /join #ubuntu after you're connecte
<tenner> d
<nate> you may just have to reboot it and open a window with the primary log files
<nate> just monitor it
<nate> wait for the hang to occur
<tenner> and then start reading lots and lots of docs plus the manpage
<tyler_> how long should an initial charge of a new li-polymer battery be? anyone please?
<lordi> Thanx x_rob, do you know if the installer (after my xp install) can create a swap partition in my unpartitonated space on the disk?
<iratik> On top,  mysql is taking 387mb of on the 'VIRT' column - is this normal?
<slop> xamox, try xfe
<nate> lordi: for partitioning after the disk all ready has an OS on it I would suggest Gparted
<oskude> malix: ok, still, i would call that a feature ;) well, actually, the firefox in ubuntu should work like "vanilla" fx, otherwise itws not allowed to be called firefox...
<x_rob> lordi: yes,it should be able too, you've just got to make sure that you make a root partition aswell
<nate> iratik: dunno, it's your server. is it normal?
<nate> nobody can tell you what's normal on your machine.
<noqman> I need to know how to setup a vpn from my linux box into a windows server the windows system is already running vpn on its side but Ive never done vpn from my fedora box; anybody know a good tutorial  that will help me
<berent> tenner : thanks
<xamox> slop:  thx
<tenner> berent: what are you using right now?
<slop> xamox, np
<iratik> nate: I'll ask #mysql if its normal - but on '%CPU' it says between 10-16% which isn't much right?
<oskude> malix: of wait, theres not the trademarked firefox logo in ubuntu, ok...
<berent> tenner : xchat
<nate> sounds normal for sql
<nate> if it were 99%, that'd be your culprit
<nate> we have a mail server here with NFS problems
<nate> it likes to shoot the load to 100+
<nate> but top shows nothing using excessive cpu
<nate> it's very annoying
<nate> took me a while to find it.
<iratik> Is there a way to 'catch' a program that blows the system load?
<oskude> malix: i would be curious if that "feature" remains when you compile form the deb-src...
<berent> tenner: also how will u open a web browser when on command line i dont like lynx
<iratik> dmesg doesn't tell me much
<tenner> berent: why not keep using it? you seem to be not really aware of things that you're facing right now, so why change to irss?
<malix> oskude I call this a bug and not a feature
<tenner> berent: you're in X?
<berent> tenner: yes i am in X
<etienne_> oskude: ok, i'm just a bit lost. Just installed ubuntu and the only thing i found so far is the gnome app install thing ... anyways i will read up on the subject
<tenner> berent: just open a browser you have installed
<berent> tenner : what happened for me to be aware
<malix> oskude the second popup open but don't come in foreground as expected
<berent> tenner: i know but how to if i am on command prompt if i want min overhead
<oskude> etienne_: you dont "need" anything else than the synaptic package manager (under administration) but for me, terminal/console tools are faster to use...
<etienne_> oskude : i'm used to use a shell as well
<etienne_> looking at synaptic right now
<malix> oskude I can try to compile from source but as I reported on launchpad https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/33840 there are difference on linked libraries
<oskude> etienne_: then i would recommend apt-get or aptitude
<oskude> malix: so you mean the "bug" is outside fx ?
<malix> oskude may be the bug is due a bug on one of this library. But I need hel to investigate this
<tyler_> how long should an initial charge of a new li-polymer battery be? anyone please?
<oskude> malix: btw, in what specification does this behaviour (and command) belong ?
<diminthedam> my ekiga keeps crashing when trying to detect NAT. Any ideas?
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<malix> oskude excuse me may be the bug is in one of those libraries but I repeat I don't know how to investigate
<gangster> can anyone tell me how to deactivate automount.
<iratik> thanks for the help nate
<Ti_Uhl> how do i install a sun jdk on ubuntu Dapper server ? there doesn't seem to be anything in the apt repo's. I've added the universe and multiverse resources
<oskude> malix: well, my motto is "no one needs popups", so im not so motivated to pursue this :P
<valvola> gangster, just open gnome-volume-manager
<berent> gangster : edit ur /etc/fstab
<malix> oskude I need someone that would help me on find where the bug happen. But this one is just someone thar know Firefox
<nate> sorry I can't do more. but it's a lot of diagnostic work basically
<nate> just gotta dive in
<nate> but I can't really tell you what to look for specifically
<nate> you just learn over time
<meson_ray> if i start moving system directories around, can i use a hard or soft link to 'mount' the new location in the old location?
<rodneyk> what is the best way to upgrade from dapper to edgy, just change the apt-sources?
<gangster> valvola: can u tell me clearly coz am a beginner in linux
<nate> meson: you could, but why would you need to do so? partitions fill up?
<diminthedam> oskuda: u recommended ekiga, but it freezes when detecting my NAT
<tenner> berent: just start eg firefox, o i dont understand the problem
<Ti_Uhl> how do i install a sun jdk on ubuntu Dapper server ? there doesn't seem to be anything in the apt repo's. I've added the universe and multiverse resources. Anyone ?
<valvola> gangster, now i'm not on ubuntu so i can't see, but i think that if you open gnome-volume-properties u can find it easy how to deactivate automount
<Soekisan> can anyone tell me how to change my own text color on xchat 2?
<nate> Ti_Uhl: sun-java5-jdk - Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0
<SkySurfer> Ti_Uhl: I've added java support by getting the official package from sun. It's easy to install.
<oskude> diminthedam: then please report a bug... do you have a nat ?
<meson_ray> yeah, partition's full
<oloff> how do i configure mysql?
<Ti_Uhl> nate : that isn't in my repo's ?
<gangster> valvola: can u tell me how to open that
<nate> meson: yeah you can do it. it's nasty but it will work.
<meson_ray> nate:  i had to install on a 2.5 gig partition
<oloff> how do i configure mysql. set passwords etc.
<narma> hello, I have just heard about the CD burning application brasero (http://perso.orange.fr/bonfire/). I see into a ubuntu doc that I can install it but 'apt-cache search brasero' give me nothing. Is there a way to installe it ?
<diminthedam> oskude: it worked before. i have NAT on my dsl router
<berent> tenner : let me explain .if u r in command prompt without X server started u have only a prompt and nothing else links/lynx are character mode www browsers
<meson_ray> nate:  plenty of space on other partitions, but it's better than installing two OSes on the same partition
<nate> meson: my old solaris router had that problem too. I had to sym link across a new disk
<valvola> gangster, from a shell or easily with "Alt + F2"
<meson_ray> they're both on the same disk, just different partitions
<berent> tenner : i want something more quick and easy
<tenner> berent: 1643     berent> tenner: yes i am in X
<nate> Ti_Uhl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/sun-java5-jdk
<Wulong> Would I get any better performance using resierFS and not Ext3 ?
<tenner> berent: what are you babbling about your cli?
<nate> Wu: depends on what you do. But I would suggest XFS over resier
<berent> tenner : i know but i wanna know that also
<oskude> diminthedam: well, it works here, so we need more info... hmm maybe your better off in ekiga chatroom (if theres one)
<tenner> berent: just use a browser that doesn't depend on an X server
<narma> nobody use brasero ?
<berent> tenner : which one
<tenner> berent: aka lynx, links
<berent> tenner: anything else
<oskude> diminthedam: are you using a "pure" ubuntu dapper ?
<diminthedam> oskuda: i keep trying. not ekiga chat room yet unfortuately. also do u know much about vmware?
<tenner> berent: the only two i use frequently
<diminthedam> oskuda: yes
<Ti_Uhl> nate : i've added the multiverse repository but i can't find it with apt ?
<gangster> berent: can u tell me how to do it fully
<meson_ray> nate:  should i use a soft or hard link for that?
<tenner> berent: what do you expect from those text brosers? links, links" are the best i have faced yet
<oskude> oskude: (does your chat client have tab clompetion for nicks?;) sorry, never used vmware
<berent> tenner : fully?
<nate> meson: I always used soft
<oskude> diminthedam: (wrong nick:/) (does your chat client have tab clompetion for nicks?;) sorry, never used vmware
<tenner> berent: fully what?
<diminthedam> oskude: i dont understand that q
<berent> tenner : ok that was for previous answer of urs
<silent_scream> where can i find commads for xchat??
<nate> Ti_Uhl: make sure you add multiverse for main and backports
<berent> tenner: tell me onething how do u switch between cli and X
<oskude> diminthedam: you could allso start ekiga from console, and see if you get any usefull error messages
<silent_scream> and generally how to write with colors etc...
<daWabbit> silent_scream, There are lists of slash commands for irc all over the web. Just google on it
<nate> silent_scream there are IRC specifics commands and then there are client commands
<tenner> berent: did you read anything related to linux in general? a howto, a book? anything similar?
<nate> which do you want?
<oskude> diminthedam: and "ekiga --help" says "ekiga -d" would spit even more info...
<berent> tenner : no
<berent> tenner : i might have
<silent_scream> nate, yes client commands
<oskude> diminthedam: and do you have software firewalls installed ?
<silent_scream> nate, both
<jenda> Is there a way to find out which app is using a port on my network?
<nate> jenda: lsof -i
<tenner> berent: and you expect people to totally introduce you into this world? dont you think this sounds strange?
<kzm> Is amarok broken in dapper?
<nate> jenda: or netstat -a
<tenner> berent: you might have? yes you should have
<kraut> is there any german mirror of security.ubuntu.com?
<meson_ray> nate:  sorry to be a bother, but is there any advantage to using hard over soft?
<jenda> nate: aha, cool :) pipe&grep and it's exactly what I need :
<jenda> :)
<diminthedam> oskuda: good idea. says none of the auth protocols supported and auth failed
<oskude> meson_ray: hard is mostly faster
<berent> tenner: i think i need some quick answers -they will be refreshing
<diminthedam> oskuda: no soft firewalls
<berent> tenner :my thoughts and knowledge
<oskude> diminthedam: then it seems ekiga cant auto detect your nat... (but it shouldnt freeze)
<SkySurfer> moi tuoppi! cool name!
<oskude> diminthedam: i gotta go shopping, back in 30min or so
<theunruled> Hello everyone, how do I install Alltray? I don't see it in the apt
<chamo> hello
<kzm> And if amarok is broken, what is the recommended application for music playing ++?
<diminthedam> oskuda: thanks. have fun
<daWabbit> In order to get Alltray to work, I had to build it for Dapper PPC
<theunruled> kzm: ncmpc
<nate> afk a bit
* nate &
<meson_ray> mostly?
<theunruled> Dapper PPC?
<daWabbit> Yup
<meson_ray> kzm:  rythmbox if it's not too many dependencies
<ifrozen> hali (eszem,de olvasom
<berent> anyone : whats the command to switch between cli and xterm
<mergest> h
<mergest> hi
<meson_ray> nate:  thanks for the help
<meson_ray> oskude:  thanks as well
<The_Jack_of_Club> holy cow 910 people
<brokendash> so, I was attempting to recompile my kernel the other night, ran out of disk space, and now I can't boot except for "recovery mode".  Can anybody tell me what I should remove so that I can boot again?
<kzm> berent: xterm is a cli (command line interface)
<daWabbit> brokendash; CD to /tmp and see if the attempted build has put a lot of stuff in there
<brokendash> is it possible to browse the console in recovery mode without quitting irssi?
<mergest> i got a problem with my grub... i installed a windows system and now i tried to reinstall grub with a u-lifecd with "grub-install  /dev/hda! !! than came an error: "/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive." whats wrong?
<berent> kzm: i want to go to init 1 or init 2
<berent> and switch back to x
<jason^> i'm trying to get crontab emails to go to another email address off of the machine but my mail server won't accept root@random.named.machine.com, it needs someuser@blah.com in the from field, is there a way to do that?
<sureshot> hey all how to i deltree somthing that has made several directorys
<kzm> berent: sudo init 1  (or perhaps 'telinit 1')?
<kzm> sureshot, rm -rf (caution advised)
<berent> kzm:can i switch back
<kzm> I don't remember what the runlevel is, but try telinit 3 or something?  Or look at /etc/inittab
<sureshot> i know kzm and thanks but it is in my home directory i think i am safe there am i
<sureshot> ??
<nate> 1 = single, 2 = regular
<nate> debian/ubuntu run levels are stupid
<mergest> i readed the howto in the internet but it cant help me :(
<kzm> sureshot, you're not going to destroy anything that isn't yours, so go for it :-)
<iratik> I'm getting this on bootup (boot is taking 14 minutes, avg is 2 minutes , and avg load is 17.35) - is this error message related?
<sureshot> kzm thanks man
<iratik> * Starting kernel event manager
<iratik> * Loading hardware drivers
<iratik> [42949570.83000000]  shpchp: shpc_init: cannot reserve MMIO region
<mergest> hda is right and exist
<brokendash> is there any way to use the console without quitting irssi?
<brokendash> ^^ in recovery mode
<iratik> can anyone make any sense of that error message?
<nate> broken: define "recovery mode"
<brokendash> nate: one of the boot options, as I cannot boot normally
<mikeymike> holy moly
<mztriz> yeah...
<mikeymike> hi
<mikeymike> okay
<mztriz> lot's of p eople in this room
<mztriz> haha
<nate> so how does that relate to running irssi?
<mikeymike> yeah always
<mikeymike> okay ave post away i'm sure someone will help :)
<brokendash> nate: I am running irssi atm because I can't figure out how to fix my problem, but its kinda annoying to have to quit irssi anytime I want to check/try a command
<nate> you at the console?
<ke> Try with screen
<nate> or remote?
<nate> either use another virtual console or run screen
<mikeymike> hey mztriz thats almost like your middle name
<mikeymike> lol
<mikeymike> shriphani
<brokendash> I am on teh console
<mztriz> Okay, I have a gateway w730-k8x laptop and I just installed 6.06 drapper on  it but it doesn't detect the internet. Not even with eth01
<nate> then use another virtual (alt+F[1-6] )
<brokendash> ctrl-alt-f# doesn't work though, none of the other consoles display anything besides a blinking curso
<nate> mztriz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops?highlight=%28laptop%29
<mikeymike> awesome
<mikeymike> haha
<nate> broken: then use screen
<mztriz> thanks nate
<mikeymike> mztriz: i love this channel :)
<brokendash> but atm I am trying to find out what I need to do to fix it first
<nate> I'm just here to get my own question answered, that's all :-D
<mikeymike> o nate its not in there
<mikeymike> the gateway
<mikeymike> not listed in that
<brokendash> I didn't think my question was that hard :S
<der0b> brokendash: quit irssi, enter screen -S irssi, then start irssi to get back to the consol, ctrl+a d, to get back to screen enter screen -x irssi
<brokendash> I was recompiling my kernel, ran out of disk space, but I don't know what I can safely remove so I can boot again
<nate> mikeymike: I make no promises. that site often has the info I need for laptops.
<sureshot> kzm thanks that worked had to get rid of cedega it gets tiresome to click yes 10000 times trying to reinstall each file and the uninstaller did not work
<mikeymike> nate: k :)
<nate> broken: remove the kernel source?
<brokendash> nate: and how do I do that?  [I am not very proficient] 
<kzm> sureshot, unix is your friend. :-9
<yellow> hey guys
<nate> did you manually download the source or use apt?
<yellow> i have a question
<Tyle1> Hey there everyone, im having a problem using a printer of mine with Ubuntu, im new to Ubuntu and would like to get my printer working.
<brokendash> nate: I think it was manual, but I don't recall specifically
<yellow> how do you display international characters in programs in ubuntu ?
<jenda> How do I set a static IP for my Ubuntu box in my router?
<nate> well if you don't know what you did it's hard to tell you how to fix it
<brokendash> where does it store all the newly-compiled data then?  how about that?
<nate> jenda: you doing port forwarding or something?
<nate> broken: depends if you did source or apt.
<nate> that's why I asked
<brokendash> nate: where can I look?
<Wulong> Why the hell do ubuntu create a 'wifi0' device when eth1 is my wifi card?
<der0b> jenda: that would be a function of your router, if your router can do that you'll have to read the docs for it
<m|scr34nt> jenda: You can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<segfault> brokendash, dpkg -l | grep linux-source
<Tyle1> Hey there everyone, im having a problem using a printer of mine with Ubuntu, im new to Ubuntu and would like to get my printer working.
<segfault> Tyle1, what printer?
<nate> segfault: forgot some wild cards in there.
<segfault> nate, i think that will get it
<nate> no, that will match the specific name. to which there is no package
<Tyle1> HP All in One PSC 1315
<segfault> nate, no dpkg -l will list all installed pkgs | grep linux-source will match any line with that text, which will exists if the kernel src is installed
<brokendash> well, the dpkg command didn't return anything
<nate> ah I didn't see the grep. I usually just match a wildcard directly to dpkg
<nate> my mind sees what it wants to see :-)
<Tyle1> segfault, my printer is a all in one HP PSC 1315
<segfault> nate, :) me too sometimes
<mztriz> nate: that wiki article you sent me didn't have anything I needed in it
<jenda> m|scr34nt: yes, that's where I'm now... but I don't what to change.
<krzysiek> hi
<krzysiek> hi
<nate> mztriz: that's all I got
<segfault> Tyle1, ull need to read ubuntu docs on setting up cups, u might also need to add hpoj pkg, the rest should already be installed i think
<jenda> m|scr34nt: I have the manpage open... but it's difficult to find what I need in there.
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<brokendash> so, is there nothing I can do to try and fix this?
<m|scr34nt> jenda: I set mine up to be static with the following:
<m|scr34nt> iface eth0 inet static
<m|scr34nt> address 192.168.75.50
<m|scr34nt> netmask 255.255.255.0
<m|scr34nt> gateway 192.168.75.1
<segfault> brokendash, sounds like u dodnt install src from apt, so just remove the src dir
<krzysiek> ?
<jenda> m|scr34nt: and the gateway part, is that where you put the router's default gateway?
<m|scr34nt> jenda: That's where I put the routers gateway IP yeah.
<jenda> m|scr34nt: and I suppose you deleted something like "auto eth0
<jenda> iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<The_Jack_of_Club> a gateway connects to the next router inline or the modem
<m|scr34nt> jenda: Yeah, comment out the auto eth0 and change the dhcp to static
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<brokendash> segfault: /src is in /usr ?
<jenda> m|scr34nt: will do... thx
<segfault> brokendash, u couls have put the src anywhere, but conventially it would be /usr/src
<segfault> brokendash, couls=could
<thread`> so where is the beryl package? I added the repos, but no beryl: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz dapper main aiglx
<thread`> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ dapper main aiglx
<thread`> is it available for amd64 ?
<brokendash> k, it has two folder in it, linux and linux 2.6.something
<brokendash> I think the "linux" one is not a folder, but a symlink perhaps?
<jenda> m|scr34nt: now, how do the changes come into effect... restarting eth0?
<jenda> omg... it already did :)
<m|scr34nt> jenda: Yeah, restart your networking, or reboot
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<mztriz> I have a gateway laptop with networking problems, can someone help me?
<iter> ?? ask
<gangster> hi am a beginner in linux. i have a problem with my ubuntu. when i insert a cd or a dvd my system hangs completely. can any one help me?
<mikeymike> iter: she's asking how to get networking working on it
<mikeymike> nothing works
<mikeymike> wifi or eth0
<iter> ifconfig -a
<iter> what do you see
<Stormx2> I need to mount a NTFS partition via the dapper live CD. How?
<MrKeuner> hi, which utility was it that was checking if the md5sums of binaries proves the md5sums distributed by ubuntu?
<iter> mztriz: what do you see with ifconfig -a
<mikeymike> iter: she's waiting for the laptop to arrive :)
<mikeymike> iter: she doesn't have the laptop yet
<Dimensions> oskude:  i have /var/www folder and there i have .php files ... i did chown of them to my user name but still when i open them with http://localhost/file.php it opens dialogue box asking open with ... and then opens many blank pages ... my host name is BILAL does it has any thing to do with it ?
<mztriz> iter: it's my friends laptop, she'll be here soon though.
<iter> Dimensions: apache1 or 2
<mikeymike> iter: do you want her to paste that stuff when she gets it?
<brokendash> pbbth, how do I delete a folder? :X
<jenda> m|scr34nt: could you hint me in on how to restart eth0 through CLI?
<Dimensions> iter:  i downloaded sudo apt-get apache2 but when browser opens it has written apache 1.3 ...
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<iter> Dimensions: interesting. that's another problem
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<krzysiek> how i can make thats thing. i dont want writing mount and umount. i want only when CD is in CDROM dont write umount only click button in cdrom and get out CD (sorry for bad english)
<mikeymike> uh oh.
<iter> Dimensions: what you're looking for is DirectoryIndex in apache2.conf
<iter> or in httpd.conf if an older version of apache
<brokendash> how do I delete a folder? :X
<nate> Why do people that are so urgent to get their question answered, ask with the least understandable questions?
<iter> make sure that it has index.php on that line
<gangster> hi am a beginner in linux. i have a problem with my ubuntu. when i insert a cd or a dvd my system hangs completely. can any one help me?
<nate> brokendash: rmdir
<brokendash> ooo
<m|scr34nt> jenda: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dimensions> when i am restarting apache with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart it says fail .. Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName and ....  could not bind to address 127.0.0.1:80
<Dimensions> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<brokendash> can I force it to remove it even if its not empty?
<iter> Dimensions: it's cause you're alreading running apache on port 80
<mikeymike> brokendash: -f = force
<mikeymike> lol
<iter> which is why it can't bind
<Dimensions> so what should i do ?
<iter> do 'ps aux | grep http'
<pike_> brokendash: if it contains files rm -fr directory   r is recursive f is force
<Dimensions> how i am going to open my .php file
<iter> Dimensions: did you read what I wrote?
<iter> edit apache2.conf
<iter> int /etc/apache2
<Dimensions> yeah ...
<iter> add index.php to the DirectoyIndex line
<gangster> hi am a beginner in linux. i have a problem with my ubuntu. when i insert a cd or a dvd my system hangs completely. can any one help me?
<highneko> What's the resize window keybloard shortcut?
<iter> Dimensions: now kill apache 1.3 with apachectl stop
<Dimensions> iter:  i got this reply ... filter   18822  0.0  0.1   2888   820 pts/0    S+   16:35   0:00 grep http
<brokendash> excellent, now I am only at 85% used space, see you on the other side
<iter> start apache2 with apache2ctl start
<KenSentMe> Does anyone use the nautilus option to connect to an ftp server?
<iter> Dimensions: httpd is not running then
<iter> that error you get about not being able to determing the FQDN you can ignore
<pike_> KenSentMe: you can just type ftp://username@servername in naut
<KenSentMe> pike_: do you use nautilus to connect to an ftp server, and can you see the file permissions?
<pike_> KenSentMe: when people ask me about ftp i recommend nautilus but i use just the cli myself im not too familiar with it
<iter> lftp >> *
<KenSentMe> pike_: could you try it for me? The permissions are not shown here and i want to make sure it's not a problem on my side
<KenSentMe> pike_: or with my ftp server
<davidwinter> hi all. I'd like to install Ubuntu on my MacBook in a dual boot situation.
<jozzeph> hello
<zircx> blah, can someone point me in the right direction of the latest xgl/compiz howto install site..
<davidwinter> I did try Dapper before, but run into problems with grub during the install
<zircx> I've been through 150 of the damn things and neither of them worked to date..
<jozzeph> i have a  b i g   problem with ubuntu and java
<davidwinter> so I'm wondering if anyone has had any luck with Edgy beta + MacBook?
<zircx> using Dapper
<pike_> KenSentMe: you can pm me your server
<jozzeph> i reinstalled ubuntu about 30 times
<KenSentMe> pike_: one moment then
<jozzeph> and i tried 3 different javas
<thanatonaute> Hi. I finally got my wireless usb card to work, but I had to type in bunch of commands.
<zircx> configured/installed my nvidia drivers.. i have xgl working, but not compiz, or beryl as it is
<thanatonaute> How can I automate this using a script? Where can I put the script?
<jozzeph> so  p l e a s e   can somebody help me with java?
<davidwinter> zircx: what I did once I had nvidia drivers working was to follow this for XGL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<davidwinter> zircx: then I just followed this straight after: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz?highlight=%28compiz%29
<zircx> i swear i'm frustrated as hell lol
<iter> jozzeph: what's the problem
<jozzeph> so i just reinstalled ubuntu and sun java
<davidwinter> I followed both of those one after the other and had no troubles
<zircx> okies, will it require me uninstalling what I already have..
<jozzeph> and java worked!
<zircx> okies, I'll give that ago
<jozzeph> unbtil i rebooted
<davidwinter> zircx: I'm not sure - I guess it's the best way to make sure it'll work
<segfault> zircx, just follow the guides on the ubuntu site to get xgl then compiz/cgwd it worked fine for me
<jozzeph> i dont upgrade until i solve my java problem
<Lard-O-Lad> thanatonaute: you could make a bash script, running it as a cron or add it in your .bashrc
<davidwinter> any MacBook users here?
<jozzeph> hello
<psusi> where does debconf store settings and how can I manually change them?
<zircx> beryl has taken over compiz is that correct? or replaced it?
<jozzeph> can somebody help me pls with my java?
<segfault> zircx, im still using compiz here with much success
<zircx> jozzeph: whats the problem with your java?
<jozzeph> zircx i tried it 30 time reinstalling ubuntu
<Dimensions> iter sorry but i didn't get the point ... adding index.php to Directoryindex line ... when i goto /etc/apache2 which is a directory then ?
<zircx> and what java are you talking about?
<jozzeph> now i use java sun...
<jozzeph> it worked 1 time
<zircx> 30 time reinstall ubuntu?
<jozzeph> yes
<Lard-O-Lad> jozzeph: do you have java or gij (default java package in ubuntu)?
<iter> Dimensions: if you installed php with apt-get it's probably been added
<zircx> why the hell would you want to reinstall it 30 times?
<jozzeph> gij
<iter> Dimensions: just need to stop apache and start apache2
<zircx> jozzeph: what exactly are you trying to do?
<jozzeph> i tried 3 types of java
<highneko> What's the resize window keyboard shortcut? Kinda like how alt is for moving windows.
<iter> Dimensions: check to see if you have apache installed with 'dpkg -l | grep apache'
<oskude> Dimensions: looking for the last post for me, you need to install/activate the apache php module for apache to know what to do with .php files
<jozzeph> can i use signed aplets with sun java?
<jozzeph> sometimes java works with unsigned applet
<Lard-O-Lad> jozzeph: so you can install Sun Java?
<jozzeph> yes sure lard
<Lard-O-Lad> i dont understand what the problem is :)
<jozzeph> it doesnt work
<Tokenbad> could a person install ubuntu to 2 different drives to kinda dual boot ubuntu?
<xav> does anyone else have problem acceding to this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270882 ?
<Dimensions> ier when i do dpkg -l l apache it shows me two of apache
<oskude> Tokenbad: yes
<iter> jozzeph: can you run 'java -version' from a terminal
<Dimensions> one is apache 1.3 and other is apache 2
<jozzeph> my java applet only works the first time after installing java
<iter> Dimensions: right, because you have them both installed
<Dimensions> iter:  i have two folders in /etc one is apache and other is apache2
<iter> Dimensions: remove apache 1.3
<zircx> are you wanting the java plugin or ? the jdk2 development platform?
<jozzeph> after reboot it wont work
<Dimensions> is it okay if i just rm apache folder ?
<jozzeph> the java plugin
<xav> oh no
<iter> Dimensions: use apt-get remove apache
<Tokenbad> oskude, ok thanks...will try that
<xav> it seems it randomly happen on every thread
<xav> ubuntu forums are dead
<zircx> synaptic has the java plugin 1.5 i believe
<jozzeph> i installed java now with easy ubuntu
<Lard-O-Lad> zirc: he can install it, but it wont run his applet
<iter> jozzeph: can you run 'java -version' from the command line
<zircx> i see..
<jozzeph> on kubuntu it was the same way
<Dimensions> iter:  i have removed it ... now ?
<jozzeph> yes iter
<iter> Dimensions: run apache2ctl start
<iter> Dimensions: you should see the error about the FQDN and 127.0.0.1
<jozzeph> maybe i should change my resolution for java aplet
<jozzeph> screen resolution
<iter> but not the one about not being able to bind
<iter> jozzeph: if you've tried all these java installs, and the only thing they have in common is your applet ....
<jozzeph> sometimes java works when i install mozilla in stead of mozilla firefox
<jozzeph> my applet is the 'runescape' game
<boink> you mean seamonkey?
<jozzeph> sometimes it wqorks with unsigned applet
<jozzeph> my java randomly works
<Dimensions> iter:  it says httpd (pid19317 ) pid already running  and also the same as Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<jozzeph> sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt
<iter> Dimensions: do kill -9 19317
<iter> Dimensions: then restart ir
<iter> it*
<oskude> Dimensions: you can ignore that warning
<imperfect-> Howdy!
<imperfect-> ;)
<imperfect-> Anyone know what tons of dirtied inode messages followed by system lockups means if fsck reports no problems?
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked.
<iter> Dimensions: but yeah it should be running, check to make sure you're not still getting the 1.3 error message
<jozzeph> can somebody explain why java sometimes works and sometimes not?
<unfknblvbl> java was modelled on a female
<iter> jozzeph: how much ram do you have
<bouncy> please can someone offer me a little assistance with vsftp...?
<jozzeph> ahaha
<unfknblvbl> that explains it all
<jozzeph> enough ram
<zircx> erm java works fine
<jozzeph> 524 or so
<iter> If you have over 2GB RAM and are running Sun Java, you may be suffering from a known bug with Java's memory allocation. Please contact RuneScape Technical Support
<pike_> bouncy: ?
<zircx> I don't understand why you're having problems, if you're installing the correct java plugin you should be fine ...
<oskude> jozzeph: cause its all 0 or 1, yes or no, true or false, works or doesnt ;P
<bouncy> mm
<jozzeph> hmm
<bouncy> it always gives me the error 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<jozzeph> i could try runescape technical support
<zircx> I have runescape running
<Gilnim> hi guys: i need a how-to for installing flash on a 64bit ubuntu with firefoy/opera/modzilla
<Dimensions> oskude:  and iter when i open any php file using http://localhost/test.php it opens a dialogue box open with and then opens dozen blank pages ...
<jozzeph> and it always works zirk?
<bouncy> or "child died"
<Gilnim> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zircx> yes  no problems ..
<jozzeph> so what browser do u use zircx?
<zircx> standard firefox
<oskude> Dimensions: which apache version is runing, 1.3 or 2 ?
<jozzeph> and what java?
<davidw> how's this udev thing work with network devices?
<iter> Dimensions: did you verify that line in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<zircx> i installed 1.4.2 and 1.5.0 i believe it is
<Dimensions> oskude:  i have removed 1.3 but the page i open doesn't say any thing ...
<jozzeph> is that sun java?
<oskude> Dimensions: and which php version, 4 or 5 ?
<zircx> yes absolutely
<bouncy> pike_: do you have experience with vsftpd?
<Dimensions> oskude:  im having php5
<jozzeph> what screen resolution do u use zircx?
<zircx> either that or someone decided to change runescape to flash and I've just realised my flash works
<zircx> lol
<zircx> 1280x1024
<ardchoille> I plugged in (USB) a Zire 72. How do I find out which /dev/sd<whatever> it is so I can mount it? mount doesn't show it and dmesg doesn't show a /dev/?
<oskude> Dimensions: then you need this package too, "libapache2-mod-php5" is it installed ?
<zircx> Depth 24
<pike_> bouncy: its what i use in ubuntu when i need ftp but not too much
<jozzeph> ok i try that again coz then it worked with me too
<pike_> bouncy: you have write enabled?
<bouncy> pike_: please have you encountered a similar solution?
<bouncy> pike_: write isn't enabled in the config
<oskude> Dimensions: but i assume this should tell that all https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zircx> has anyone had any success with beryl and xgl? I know that people use compiz and xgl..
<pike_> bouncy: well ive never allowed anonymous
<bouncy> ok how about local login
<bouncy> that would be ok, then i can work on the anonymous later
<zircx> apparently beryl is supposedly taken over compiz-manager
<oskude> zircx: no, i havent seen this ;P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl
<bouncy> i set: local_enable=YES
<mztriz> iter: I got the laptop and did ifconfig -a
<nearfar> no ghostview in ubuntu?
<pike_> bouncy: yeah.  its not secure in any way so i only turn it on when someone requests and then back off.  i use sftp normally
<knewt> so, i got around it this time, but is there actually any way to tell the ubuntu expert server installer to use specified block devices for the install, instead of going through the partitioner?
<zircx> i get it going and then it wigs out on me lol
<iter> mztriz: and ?
<mztriz> i got link encap: ethernet hwaddr 00:03:25:35:88:04
<boink> apt-cache search ghostview
<iter> mztriz: pastebin the whole thing
<Gilnim> hi guys: i need a how-to for installing flash on a 64bit ubuntu with firefox
<mztriz> i can't paste it, but i'm typing
<nearfar> boink: 'apt-get install ghostview' failed
<iter> mztriz: ok what's at the start of that line
<iter> mztriz: the one with link encap:
<boink> that's why you should do an apt-cache search ghostview
<mztriz> braodcast multicast mtu:1500 Metric:1
<iter> mztriz: should be like eth0 or ath0
<mztriz> ohh
<nearfar> boink: so, gs-gpl?
<mztriz> yeah that one was
<mztriz> eth0
<TheGateKeeper> Gilnim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<boink> if that's what you want, try it
<Gilnim> thanks
<oskude> knewt: if you want to go hardcore, google for "debootstrap" (thats what the installer uses, afaik)
<nearfar> boink: btw, I'm not in gnome. (ubuntu-server + basic X11)
<iter> mztriz: ok, and you're supposed to get a IP by DHCP or is it static
<mztriz> there is eth0, eth1, lo,  and sit0
<iter> mztriz: lo and sit0 you can ignore for now
<nearfar> boink: but I'm looking for a 'viewer'
<bouncy> pike_:  it doesn't work though
<iter> mztriz: eth0 and eth1 are your network cards
<ardchoille> What's up with the forums? I keep getting "Fatal error"
<bouncy> pike_: i try to login using a user and get...#
<mztriz> iter: it's suppose to be DHCP
<boink> I don't know if a viewer does exist if you're not using X
<pike_> bouncy: ill paste my very basic almost default config file one sec
<iter> mztriz: so the network that's plugged in right now has a working dhcp server ?
<nearfar> boink: I *am* using X, but just not gnome or kde.
<mztriz> um, it's not plugged in right now, but I can do that. (although it doesn't work)
<bouncy> pike_: 500 OOPS child died
<bouncy> hi thanks
<nearfar> otherwise, I could be using evince or kghostview
<boink> ok .. then try any of those options under apt-cache search
<zircx> ubuntu configures etho cards as dhcp by default from a client side as opposed to static I've noticed
<iter> mztriz: plug it in
<mztriz> ok brb.
<mikeymike> mztriz: there's plugs there?
<iter> mztriz: then run dhclient and see what happens
<mikeymike> iter: i think she's having hardware issues
<iter> if you can see eth0 and eth1 probably not
<nearfar> boink: damn! I missed this package with two-character name -- gv
<iter> might be tho
<mikeymike> iter: ah okay
<boink> gv - PostScript and PDF viewer for X <= would that do?
<nearfar> :)
<mikeymike> iter: if its not hardware issues then its simple config
<boink> heh .. good luck, let's see if it does what you want
<boink> before installing, check with apt-cache first
<mikeymike> iter: she's on campus @ a university
<mikeymike> wifi works for her in windows on her own laptop
<mikeymike> so its not a connectivity thing unless dapper is silly from the box
<bouncy> pike_: where can i have a look at your config?
<mikeymike> it should accept dhcp
<mikeymike> right?
<KevinBooks> Hello all, I am testing a solution for embedded linux and it seems to me it is a _very_ stripped down version of ubuntu. It currently expects a dhcp server, but I want to use a static ip. I've set that up, but when I went to add the dns server to /etc/resolv.conf, it wasn't there! So, where can I add DNS servers?
<narma> hello, I have installe apache, mysql, php and phpmyadmin but I can't display a simple file /var/www/index.php firefox want to download it when I go to localhost/index.php
<Dimensions> iter:  in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf index.php is already there ...
<boink> you add dns stuff in /etc/resolv.conf
<narma> how can I do ?
<imperfect-> Hey
<imperfect-> Anyone here good w/ Lm sensors?
<Dimensions> oskude:  i have already installed libapache2-mod-php5
<KevinBooks> boink: ok, I thought since it didn't exist, it might use something else
<imperfect-> anyoe know about like
<pike_> bouncy: it is not a good idea to run like this all the time http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25665/
<imperfect-> what the sensor PWN sensor is?
<Dimensions> as i had followed the link u gave me ...
<oskude> Dimensions: do you have "/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf" file ?
<KevinBooks> boink: yeah, that worked, I guess I shoulda just tried it...
<nearfar> thanks! works
<KevinBooks> boink: thanks!
<oskude> Dimensions: and as the document says "You may also need to actually enable it, by doing sudo a2enmod php5 followed by sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" does that work ?
<Dimensions> oskude: nah i am missing that conf file ...
<mztriz> ok i'm back
<mikeymike> finally.
<mikeymike> :p
<Dimensions> oskude: i got this message ...  * Forcing reload of apache 2.0 web server... apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<bouncy> pike_:  this is almost identical to mine
<oskude> Dimensions: try reinstalling "libapache2-mod-php5", cause that file delivers that config file
<bouncy> pike_: but it won't work
<mztriz> iter: what do you want me to do ?
<dalfz> i have serious crash-problems with openoffice spreadsheet, it crashes often when i change cell contents. anyone else having problems?
<SGL> Howdy
<oskude> Dimensions: did you read that howto i gave ? it says "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName - then edit sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and add ServerName localhost at the end of the file"
<bouncy> pike_: i use your config, for example, restart vsftpd, try to connect and it tells me 500 OOPS Child Died
<SGL> How do I become a sudo-er on my computer???
<knewt> oskude: yeah, that's great if you have something already installed on the box. not if you're starting from scratch though
<pooru> hey, i was able to map my secondary HD (hdb1) to /media/windows. yet under computer "Local Slave" still doesn't work
<xUBUNTUx> anyone uses kiba-dock? i can't change the most of its properties
<pike_> bouncy: hmm
<hsunda3> hello! does anyone know of a good symbolic math tool in the Ubuntu repos?
<oskude> knewt: knoppix ? (or other "live" distro)
<pooru> it says that now hdb1 is mapped to /media/windows. is there a way to redirect this?
<oskude> knewt: but i didnt actually understand what you really want...
<Dimensions> oskude:  im sorry i dont follow that line what would be my ServerName
<SGL> How do I gain sudo rights??
<SGL> I have the password
<highneko> Anyone know how to stop join quit part messages in xchat-gnome?
<hsunda3> SGL: execute sudo -i on the command line
<SGL> hsunda3: nothing happens
<SGL> hsunda3: I just get my $ back
<oskude> Dimensions: read the help page... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-6ce180906ddbc141ef4b213f82465515a8ad3031
<hsunda3> highneko: I have been trying to find that for a long time ... not very successful. Somebody has written a plugin for it though .. (which I use on my Windows XChat)
<hsunda3> SGL: now that's surprising ... what happens if you execute 'su -'
<bouncy> pike_:  Ha!
<bouncy> pike_: I just tried it in edgy and it works perfectly
<bouncy> pike_: are you using dapper or edgy?
<pike_> bouncy: dapper
<bouncy> pike_: me too
<SGL> hsunda3: authentication failure
<Llewxam> can anyone please help me fix my xserver problem? i got this running somehow but if i shudown or restart i get that black screen again.
<pike_> bouncy: how about anon_root=/home/ftp/    ?
<bouncy> pike_: but for some reason the vsftpd is borked
<hsunda3> SGL: is that the error you get? 'authentication failure' ?
<bouncy> pike_: already tried that
<oskude> Dimensions: it says "...and add ServerName localhost at the end of the file" so you add that line "ServerName localhost" ...
<SGL> hsunda3: yeah...
<Dimensions> ummm ...
<pike_> bouncy: well its an excuse to upgrade i guess :)
<hsunda3> SGL what happens if you try 'su - root'? Same error?
<SGL> hsunda3: It says "Authentication failure" "Sorry"
<bouncy> well i won't
<oskude> Dimensions: as you can see it has another font as the "normal" text on that webpage...
<mikeymike> how do you find your local ip
<SGL> yes
<hsunda3> mikeymike: using ifconfig output
<SGL> hsunda3: same error
<mikeymike> thank you
<bouncy> i've spent 5 months getting dapper the way i want it and I appreciate the extended support, I want to stick with dapper for a couple of years.
<Dimensions> yeah sorry oskude abt not getting the point ...
<bouncy> i did install edgy in vmware just to check it out though ;)
<mikeymike> hsunda3: what is en0
<hsunda3> SGL: then there is one thing only I can think of. Reboot, and in Grub boot menu, choose the rescue mode. You will be logged in using a root prompt. Change the password using the passwd command, and check to see if you are in the sudoers file (though not necessary)
<oskude> Dimensions: then ask again
<hsunda3> mikeymike: hang on .. just a second
<SGL> what is the sudoers file???
<mikeymike> hsunda3: im on a mac though it might be different..
<Llewxam> can anyone please help me fix my xserver problem? i got this running somehow but if i shudown or restart i get that black screen again.
<hsunda3> mikeymike: oh. Ubuntu on a mac?
<mikeymike> i have adaptors like lo0 and gif0 and stf0 and en0 and en1
<mikeymike> hsunda3: no os x
<SGL> hsunda3: I did the following: while logged in as this user, I deleted this user and recreated this user. Now I have this problem
<mikeymike> hsunda3: im trying to help mztriz
<hsunda3> mikeymike: eh? that's most interesting. I haven't seen adaptors like that :)
<mikeymike> under en0 my local ip shows up
<mikeymike> hsunda3: that might be why
<hsunda3> SGL: sudoers file is the listing of who can become root on the machine using their own password
<mikeymike> im guessing en0 is my eth0
<mikeymike> on the mac
<mikeymike> archaic bsd
<hsunda3> mikeymike: I am guessing so too... sorry havent used macs much .. atleast not macs on the command line
<SGL> hsunda3: where do I find it?
<mikeymike> :[
<Dimensions> oskude:  and iter thanks alot buddies ... it worked .... now thank you so muchhhhhhhhhhhh.........
<oskude> Llewxam: the file "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" contains xservers error messages, you could look there
<mikeymike> hsunda3: okay
<oskude> Dimensions: and what was the solution/problem ?
<bouncy> hey i just solved it
<pike_> bouncy: permissions problem?
<sholden> Has anyone had any luck using compiz/beryl with MergedFB?  I'm going through dual screen withdrawal, but don't want to loose my compiz perks :)
<bouncy> pike_:  I purged vsftpd, deleted all remaining files and directories, and deleted the ftp user
<SGL> hsunda3: where do I find it?
<pike_> ah
<bouncy> i think the user FTP was causing the problem
<Dimensions> oskude:  ... i couldn't load php page ... from the server ... it was problem and i guess reason was it couldn't read the server name which was localhost ...
<pricechild> hi all, i want to learn how to rebuild lrm, lrmc & nvidia-glx with the latest nvidia beta drivers on edgy
<bouncy> because that user was created when I install proftpd
<pricechild> could anyone help?
<bouncy> i'm so happy!
<bouncy> yay!
<bouncy> HAPPY HUG DAY!
<piratepenguin> what will it take to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10, when it's released?
<oskude> Dimensions: hmm, i still get that _warning_ and yet it works...
<xav> lol
<Llewxam> i see no errors in the log except for one.
<iter> ok sorry
<knewt> oskude: the volumes ("partitions") i want to install to are device-mapper block devices. the partition editor doesn't have a clue about them. i'd like to be able to tell the installer: "Ok, /dev/.... should be used as /, /dev/.... should be used as /boot, etc etc"
<xav> someone managed to post on ubuntu forums that ubuntu forums didn't work
<iter> boss was in
<piratepenguin> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<SGL> Where can I find the sudoers file??
<SGL> !help
<Gotti> when is edgy scheduled for its official release?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Llewxam> and it's a missing font. other than that nothing.
<pike_> SGL: /etc/sudoers
<pricechild> Gotti: 26h
<dang`r`us> hi
<SGL> ahh ok
<Gotti> cool...thanks.
<xav> why is everyone asking this question
<dang`r`us> checkinstall seems to be broken, it always complains about lacking permissions to write e.g. to /usr/bin
<oskude> knewt: sorry, never worked with lvm... so i have just used /dev/hda1 and so on...
<iter> mztriz: still there?
<iter> mztriz: run dhclient
<xav> who cares when edgy is released.. man, this is so boring
<dang`r`us> but isn't the point of checkinstall that it runs in a fakeroot environment where it can write everywhere?
<xav> I wish there wasn't any release date
<pricechild> it wil be changed
<Tokenbad> is there a partition program besides gparted?  I tried it and let it sit for almost 30 mins and it never finished trying to partition the drive
<oskude> Tokenbad: i use mostly "cfdisk"
<pike_> Tokenbad: you want to just erase or create new partitions or resize existing?
<iter> Tokenbad: I second cfdisk
<mikeymike> someone tell me if this network adaptor is working properly by this ifconfig output Eth0   Link ecnap:Ethernet Hwaddr 00:03)25:8B:04 BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
<mikeymike> RX Packets:0 erros:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mikeymike> TXpackets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0 collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 RX bytes:0 (0.0b) TX bytes 0(0.0b) Interrupt:50
<iter> mikeymike: no
<iter> not UP
<mikeymike> iter: woops
<mikeymike> iter: you're back
<iter> yeah had to discuss strategery with the boss there for a sec
<mikeymike> iter: ah okay
<mikeymike> so she did the ifconfig -a
<mikeymike> thats her output
<mikeymike> the eth0 and eth1
<iter> right it's not up
<mikeymike> dont have any ip's
<iter> should say UP BROADCAST etc etc
<mikeymike> yea
<iter> but run dhclient
<iter> see where that gets you
<oskude> mikeymike: dont see any inet addr there... and please dont paste here :)
<mikeymike> oskude: i didnt think so
<mikeymike> iter: dhclient comes with dapper?
<dang`r`us> it does
<mikeymike> okay
<iter> well if you want to get an IP you better have dhclient ;p
<mikeymike> iter: haha okay
<mikeymike> iter: its not on my mac :)
<scheuri> hi all
<pricechild> can anyone here help me with rebuilding lrm an nvidia-glx/
<mikeymike> /bin/sh: line 1: dhclient: command not found
<mikeymike> :)
<iter> is that on her machine?
<mikeymike> iter: negatory
<scheuri> anyone an idea why all of a sudden an upgrade is asking me for "yes" or "no" because it thinks it comes from a untrusty source?
<mikeymike> iter: she said its bound to 172.23.36.60
<iter> ifconfig -a to make sure
<iter> then ping google.com
<mikeymike> iter: okay
<oskude> scheuri: have you manually added repos ?
<Justm3> hey] 
<Justm3> ive got the ubuntu cd
<Justm3> today
<mikeymike> iter: she has an ip now:)
<mikeymike> iter: pinging in progress
<Justm3> and want to ask qs about the partitioning system
<oskude> mikeymike: apt-file search show that dhclient is in "dhcp-client" package
<mikeymike> iter: connected
<scheuri> oskude: no, happend on a freshly installed ubuntu as well as on my machine...no other repos than those from ubuntu (incl. backports) and kubutu.org
<iter> mikeymike: ok she's set
<mikeymike> oskude: awesome
<mikeymike> oskude: im on os x man
<iter> mikeymike: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<iter> mikeymike: make sure it's correct
<mikeymike> iter: how can she config it to wokr
<mikeymike> iter: so that her friend doesn't have to run dhclient
<iter> mikeymike: should say something like auto eth0
<mikeymike> iter: okay
<iter> mikeymike: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<oskude> scheuri: hmm, and sure theres no "3rd" party repos ? (as backport is not on as default) can you pastebin your sources.list ?
<scheuri> oskude: yep...gimme a sec
<Khamael> http://tux.crystalxp.net/
<xenoNfluX> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<gangerli> hi all
<Justm3>  ive got the ubuntu cds just today and wanna install it but when i reach the partitioning step (step 5) i am afraid to make any move as i dunno if something i do will/won't delete my files
<gangerli> somebody help me please
<scheuri> oskude: still...on a freshly installed machine (alternate 6.06.1 CD) there should not be anything like this...
<iter> Justm3: you can easily lose data while partitioning if you're not very careful
<oskude> scheuri: if you have backports on, its not "fresh"!
<Justm3> plz tell me
<iter> Justm3: be sure you know what you're removing etc
<knewt> oskude: is there a recommended place to ask about something like this, since there doesn't seem to ever be anyone about here who knows about the installer stuff
<iter> Justm3: you have one hard disk?
<TheGateKeeper> Justm3: have you got windows already installed on this drive?
<Justm3> i have nothing on sda7 and want to put unbuntu in that partition
<Justm3> yes
<scheuri> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25668/
<iter> Justm3: just install to sda7
<gangerli> how do I make sure I have BUP enabled before I start burning CDs?
<iter> Justm3: install grub to mbr
<scheuri> oskude: on the freshly installed machine I have NOT made ANY thing to the sources.list
<mikeymike> iter: so /etc/network/interfaces <<--- edit that to say auto eth0
<oskude> knewt: hmm, mailing list, forum, google ?
<mikeymike> iter: after that it will work without having to run dhclient?
<iter> mikeymike: it should say some other stuff too
<mikeymike> iter: right
<Justm3> iter: but when i reach the 2nd phase on step5, it gives me options of something like /media/sda5, sda6, sda7, sda1 what abt that
<iter> mikeymike: auto eth0 just means try to setup eth0
<TheGateKeeper> Justm3: choose manual patitioning and tell it to use sda7
<iter> mikeymike: not automatically get an ip
<oskude> scheuri: ok, that is not fresh... which repo gives the errors ?
<xamox> how do I enabled mod rewrite for apache2?
<Justm3> iter: how do i choose to install on sda7?
<iter> mikeymike: under auto eth0 it should say iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iter> iirc
<iter> Justm3: click on it?
<mikeymike> iter: so what exactly was her problem then? dhclient fixed it apparently.....
<iter> mikeymike: might not have that auto eth0 line in /etc/network/interfaces
<gangerli> somebody please :)
<iter> that would do it
<pike_> Justm3: you could maybe just select it and change the type or whatever to / and tell it to format ext3 or reiser or whatever
<Zeral> net.
<mikeymike> iter: so if she adds that it should work then
<iter> mikeymike: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105764
<Justm3> pike_: so if i just choose sda7 as "/" root, then will my prob be solved?? and should i make all other partitions "/media/sda#" ??
<mikeymike> iter: thanks
<hoss_bert> I managed to mess up my grub installation (described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270736). I'd really appreciated if anyone could help
<iter> mikeymike: basically it just needs two lines for eth0
<scheuri> oskude: on the freshly installed machine (with NO backports) the ch.archive.ubuntu.com and security
<iter> mikeymike: auto eth0
<iter> mikeymike: and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Tokenbad> oskude I can't seem to get it to read the drive
<jozzeph> hello
<iter> mikeymike: it also needs lines for lo of course
<oskude> scheuri: hmm, maybe wait a little, or try another mirror...
<scheuri> oskude: sorry...the paste is indeed my machine and not the freshly installed one...
<mikeymike> iter: okay
<jozzeph> i still have a problem
<pike_> Justm3: you wont need anything else but swap everything will be created under / you have a swap partition already? you could just make a swapfile under / but thats more involved..
<jozzeph> every 4th time i start runescape it won't work
<scheuri> well then
<scheuri> thansk
<scheuri> thansk
<twb> Is 6.10b known to (not) work under Qemu (with kQemu loaded)?
<oskude> scheuri: btw, i few times had "timing" problems with de mirror, and now using at, i havent had problems since :)
<Justm3> pike_: how do i setup a swap partition (do i need to)?
<jozzeph> my java applet works about 3 of 4 times and 1 time it does not work
<oskude> Tokenbad: hmm, forgot your problem, sorry :(
<jozzeph> why does my java does not work sometimes only?
<g333k_work> hi, what are the x-windows runlevel for ubuntu?
<gangerli> hm, now, is there anyone willing to help? just one noob question.. :)
<iter> g333k_work: 5
<Tokenbad> oskude, partition of hard drive
<oskude> Tokenbad: what did you do, what error did you got ?
<oskude> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<iter> gangerli: you just asked it ;p
<pike_> Justm3: if you dont have one delete sda7 and then create two partitions from it one small like 256 to 1024 mb depending on how much space you have make the small one swap and the big one /
<iter> gangerli: now ask your real question
<jozzeph> why does my java sometimes doesn't work?
<jozzeph> java should work or not...
<gangerli> how can I make sure Buffer underrun protection is enabled before burning Cds?
<gangerli> or is it enabled internally?
<iter> jozzeph: if you run 'java -version' 4x in a row does it work ?
<iter> jozzeph: if so then java works
<iter> jozzeph: the problem is the applet most likely
<jozzeph> so it works 3 times on a row iter
<iter> jozzeph: check the forums for runescape
<javier> how can i do
<jozzeph> ok
<iter> jozzeph: seems like other ppl have this sort of issue
<jozzeph> but i didnt see it there
<jozzeph> i looked on the main forums
<jozzeph> the forums feature a lot of other problems but not mine
<mikeymike> iter: if she can get the laptop online (which i think it is now) i am going to ssh ot it
<mikeymike> and fix it
<mikeymike> lol
<jozzeph> contacting runescape does not work on ubuntu
<iter> gangerli: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_097.html
<jozzeph> is there a way to run signed applets for java?
<gangerli> thx ^^
<jozzeph> is there a way to run signed applets in ubuntu-java?
<Tokenbad> oskude, well this can't be good...I have an 80 gig drive...had over 20 gigs free..so was using gparted to partition 20 gigs of it to another partition....now it is saying that drive is full...
* thermionic asks if anyone can help him with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271225
<oskude> Tokenbad: sorry, i hardly use gparted...
<Dimensions> oskude:  i have a simple line of code in a .php just to say hello ... when i open it ... its giving permission error ... while i have also done chown -R user:root /var/www
<iter> gangerli: I think that link is old
<iter> gangerli: you want to run gconf-editor
<iter> gangerli: then browse to apps-->nautilus_cd_buner
<boink> !buildessentials
<iter> Dimensions: the webserver doesn't run as root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> Dimensions: apache is running user "www-data"...
<gangerli> well I found the appointed section,
<boink> damm .. what's that called? build-essentials?
<Tokenbad> oskude, I can't seem to figure out the one you said...
<jozzeph> error message on java: unexpected mouse position
<pike_> Tokenbad: what does du -ah /tmp say?
<xamox> !mod rewrite
<Dimensions> ahhan ... my user is filter ... so i can't run any program page made ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod rewrite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> Tokenbad: and i still dont know whats the real problem...
<phatmonkey> i'm having trouble getting the SPDIF coax input working on my audigy 2 card - i can't find any relevant options in alsamixer
<gangerli> it's the same, wheter I do it from a terminal or follow the instructions
<gangerli> wel thanks again
<iter> sho
<Tokenbad> pike a bunch of lines of stuff
<jozzeph> i smashed my keyboard coz java didnt work!
<pike_> last line should be total size of folder
<oskude> Dimensions: as i said, if you want apache to show webpages, the user "www-data" has to be able to read those files
<Tokenbad> oskude, ok...here was the problem...I had started gparted to partition my 80 gig drive...but it sat for 30 mins and nothing...so I killed it...
<hoss_bert> how do u boot into rescue mode if your root partition is /dev/hda3
<Tokenbad> pike like 60K
<mypapit> of
<jozzeph> seems like smashing the keyboard worked for java
<Dimensions> oskude:  even if i login as my own user 'filter' to ubuntu i will have to make that user www-data ? ... and how do i enable it ?
<Tokenbad> oskude, so figured would try to find something else to partition it
<oskude> Dimensions: and an easier way would be to use "public_html" dir in your users home dir...
<Dimensions> u mean to create a directory named public_html ?
<oskude> Tokenbad: ok, lets start with "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the result
<xenoNfluX> Dimensions: ...
<xenoNfluX> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<xenoNfluX> look that up
<TheGateKeeper> Tokenbad: you did press 'apply changes' ?
<xenoNfluX> it'll help you with what you need to know for your Apache configuration
<Tokenbad> TheGateKeeper, yes...and it sat for like said...30 mins with that little thing going back and forth
<Tokenbad> but not doing anything
<jozzeph> sometimes my java works after restarting my browser...
<oskude> Dimensions: if you do a dir /home/yourusername/public_html" you can acces that with your browser at "http://localhost/~yourusernam" that way you dont have to mess with root user rights...
<jozzeph> i dont understand why i am the only one with my java problem
<Tokenbad> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25671/
<jozzeph> java should work or it should not
<jozzeph> but my java only works sometimes
<jozzeph> thats strange
<segfault> jozzeph, which java are u using
<oskude> jozzeph: yup, java is "strange" ;)
<jozzeph> i only use 1 browser
<jozzeph> 1 java the sun
<oskude> Tokenbad: ok, and what do you want to do know ?
<oskude> Tokenbad: *now
<jozzeph> sometimes it works 3 of the 4 times it works
<jozzeph> all on 1 single program
<jozzeph> 1 browser 1 java 1 program
<oskude> Tokenbad: and why do you have W95 Ext'd (LBA) ? and why extended partitions anyway?
<xenoNfluX> I blame RuneScape
<jozzeph> possible xeno
<xenoNfluX> RuneScape used to have a bad memory leak
<jozzeph> but still i find it strange
<Tokenbad> well....see before I started gparted and tried to partition the drive...I had an 80 gig drive...used about 45 gigs..and had over 20 gigs free...so wanted to partition the drive so could use the 20 gig part to do another copy of ubuntu on that partition...
<Tokenbad> the lba and stuff I don't know
<jozzeph> i hate to use windows now
<Dimensions> thanks oskude and xenoNfluX
<Dimensions> take care guys ...
<jenda> I have serious networking trouble...
<xenoNfluX> :)
<Dimensions> :)
<Dimensions> buhbyee..
<iter> jenda: sup
<Bergcube> Is there any way to modify the "Log off / shut down" window thingy you get when you click the power-symbol in the tray?  I'd like to remove all but the "Log off" option for the users.
<jenda> ifconfig says my IP is 192.168.1.100... my router says it forwards port 55001 to that IP...
<jenda> And still the port is closed, according to https://www.grc.com/x/portprobe=55001
<jenda> and according to Azureus.
<oskude> Tokenbad: and which partition is that you created ?
<Tokenbad> its gone...
<jenda> I have a Zyxel Prestige modem/router
<iter> jenda: do netstat -tap
<jenda> And this used to work :(
<iter> jenda: make sure port is open on your machine
<Tokenbad> now gparted is saying I have the 80 gig drive but 75 of it is used
<pooru> anyone good at configuring secondary NTFS drives?
<jenda> iter: which part of netstat -tap is useful?
<jenda> And how do I 'open' the port on the PC?
<oskude> Tokenbad: as i said, i have no idea of gparted...
<iter> jenda: you're looking for Local Address
<iter> jenda: should say something liek localhost:55001
<iter> jenda: and state should eb LISTEN
<mikeymike> iter: is there a way to avoid routers not allowing port 22 by assing ssh to a different port?
<oskude> Tokenbad: and i think that "fdisk -l" should show unpartitioned space if there where any, so you have all space partitioned...
<iter> jenda: actually should be *:55001 not localhost:55001
<pooru> i'm having trouble getting the "Local Slave" drive to work under "Computer"
<iter> mikeymike: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jenda> iter: nothing there.
<jenda> How can I open it?
<oskude> Tokenbad: is the hdd used yet ?
<nosilver4u> hey, i'm trying to get canon brightq printer drivers to work
<mikeymike> iter: okay
<iter> jenda: if you're sure that your software is running you might have a firewall
<nosilver4u> it keeps giving me some sort of permissions error when i run te config utiity
<oskude>  Tokenbad as i would get rid of that hdd2 with any means...
<mikeymike> iter: after editing that config how do you refresh it?
<mikeymike> is it live?
<iter> mikeymike: /etc/inid.d/ssh restart
<nosilver4u> it works in gentoo, and it used to work in ubuntu (breezy), any ideas what has changed with the cups config?
<mikeymike> ok
<oskude> Tokenbad: you know you can have upto 4 primary partitions, so no need for extended ?
<jenda> iter: most certainly not... default ubuntu, mostly.
<brian_> I'm havine problems with Boson packages I can't get any music I have sound. but I get an error loading whatever .mp3 file boson is trying to play I have libvorbis libopenal and all dev libs installed
<iter> jenda: can you do 'telnet localhost 55001'
<garth_> allo
<graveson> can vmware use the video adapter directly- i notice it use something called vmware svga driver ?
<garth_> can I talk about bit torrents here, getting real slow speeds
<vanisher> quick question, is partitioning still needed or is one partition just enough (/)
<iter> garth_: it's not a bug it's a feature ;\
<imperfect-> Can someo
<oskude> garth_: and you think thats ubuntus fault ?
<Web> anyone feel like answering a question for an ubuntu newb?
<iter> Web: shoot
<jvai> garth: bump up your upload speed
<Tokenbad> oskude, I didn't actually make the extended
<oskude> vanisher: i allways have only / and swap...
<Web> concerns File Sharing and using existing NTFS patitioned hard drives
<vanisher> rgr, lol i'm still in vmware esx mode ;)
<garth_> yup, maybe when i dowload to disk i get 40kb, on bitorent i get 1.5kb
<nosilver4u> graveson: no, it can't
<brian_> Who ever packaged the Boson debs did a poor job most of the dependancy are left out and you have to mark them manually :(
<Tokenbad> oskude, and yes the 80 gig drive has 45 gigs of stuff on it
<oskude> vanisher: means, / and swap are required (you could do without swap, but is not recommended)
<jenda> iter: connected...
<mikeymike> iter: any ideas as to what port i could reassign sshd to to get around typical university router-gayness
<garth_> how do i register
<iter> jenda: ok so your machine is listening
<garth_> web_ give it a go
<oskude> Tokenbad: i hope youre not talking about partition resizing ?
<iter> mikeymike: if they're blocking incoming port 22 they are pretty tight-ass
<brian_> I'm almost to the point to where i'm going to compile boson myself
<mikeymike> iter: yeah...
<vanisher> oskude: Thx! trying to convert from windows ;-)
<bartist> hello everybody
<bartist> do somebody know if can i run VBA macros in openoffice?
<mikeymike> iter: i cant even get her ip address.. it keeps giving me a local 192
<iter> mikeymike: might try a high port >1024
<imperfect-> CPU_PWM
<mikeymike> iter: even when she goes to ipchicken.com
<imperfect-> Anyone know what that is?
<mikeymike> it gives her some 192 address
<imperfect-> as a sensor?
<Tokenbad> oskude, no..I have 2 drives...a small 6 gig drive and an 80 gig drive...the 80 gig drive was what i wanted to partition
<Web> If I install Ubunto Server over an existing Windows Server, can I then share existing Drives, seperate physical drives, that are patritioned in NTFS?
<iter> mikeymike: is that the same address as her machine gets?
<iter> mikeymike: thought it was a 172. address
<mikeymike> iter: let me have her do if config again
<oskude> Tokenbad: yes, i know... but still dont really know whats the problem...
<iter> mikeymike: also go to whatismyip.com
<oskude> Tokenbad: i need commands and errors :)
<mikeymike> iter: 2 of those type sites gave me the same 192 address
<mikeymike> 192.122.237.11
<jenda> iter: any ideas, then?
<iter> jenda: can you do telnet 192.168.1.100 55001
<C-O-L-T> hello when I am inserting pictures to OO Impress than OO crashes what to do
<Web> If I install Ubunto Server over an existing Windows Server, can I then share existing Drives, seperate physical drives, that are patritioned in NTFS?
<jenda> iter: connected...
<atoponce> where can i find a list of the non-free software that ubuntu ships with?
<mikeymike> iter: 192.122.237.11 is lan isn't it.....
<mikeymike> how are these webpages giving her her lan address....
<iter> jenda: machine is configured ok then, time to double/triple check your router config
<oskude> C-O-L-T: i would test another (format) pictures and see if it crashes again...
<mikeymike> some weird tunneling going on
<iter> mikeymike: 192.122 isn't private
<darkanyel> anyone can help me to configure a webcam???
<mikeymike> its not?
<iter> mikeymike: 192.168 is
<mikeymike> iter: ah
<jenda> iter, I have :(
<C-O-L-T> oskude: but it is jpg
<C-O-L-T> oskude: should I reinstall?
<oskude> C-O-L-T: ... why reinstall ?
<bartist> I have a 30GB drive
<bartist> how much GB should I attribute to my root, home and swap partition?
<oskude> C-O-L-T: im just suggesting to narrow down the cause of the problem...
<we2by> firefox is frozen :(
<C-O-L-T> oskude: to solve that problem
<Tokenbad> oskude, ok so tried  cfdisk /dev/hdd  and it gave error saying can't read drive
<C-O-L-T> oskude: it does the same with every picture
<oskude> bartist: i never have swap bigger than 1gb
<C-O-L-T> format
<vanisher> bartist: just heared that 2 partitions are enough, one / and one swap
<garth_> hate to do it agian but if I am downloading at 35KB and bitorrents is downloading at 1,5KB surely something is wrong
<oskude> Tokenbad: did you reboot after gparted "freezed" ?
<bartist> oskude, now i am running with a 1gb swap
<bartist> oskude, but it is never used
<Tokenbad> oskude, yes
<oskude> C-O-L-T: have you searched google if others have the same problem ?
<mikeymike> hey iter how do you start sshd
<Web>  If I install Ubunto Server over an existing Windows Server, can I then share existing Drives, seperate physical drives, that are patritioned in NTFS?
<garth_> and can some body let me know how to register my nickname?
<bartist> so, of my 30GB, there is 1GB of swap.
<bartist> how should i divide the 29GB remaining?
<eracc> What is the apt-* command to download/install security updates only please?
<iter> mikeymike: /etc/init.d/ssh start
<mikeymike> thanks
<atoponce> basically, i'm looking for the non-free software in the restricted repo that ships by default
<mjr> bartist, don't. make it a single root partition.
<iter> Web: are you asking if you can overwrite windows server partition or what
<sheshu> hi
<oskude> bartist: for root i would do atleast 5-8gb (but i got all in / so i got the rest of hd)
<eracc> Or for that matter what is the apt-* command to download and install all updates?
<iter> Web: you can install ubuntu server and then see/access ntfs drives, yes
<iter> Web: ntfs support is not rock solid yet though
<iter> Web: would not recommend it for production
<mikeymike> iter:  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<oskude> bartist: actually i got 2 ubuntus on a 20gb drive here :)
<mikeymike> bash: /etc/init.d/ssh: No such file or directory
<bartist> do you recommand to separate the /home from /?
<garth_> register..............me.......name.................can anyone help please????
<Cornelius> !mplayer
* eracc goes looking for the FAQ ...
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<dark_light> garth_, /nickserv help register
<mikeymike> iter: did you mean sshd -start ??
<oskude> bartist: i used to, but then one was full and the other had plenty of space... i dont see any reason to make own partition for home
<iter> mikeymike: try taht
<Web> hmmm ok thanks for the info iter
<dark_light> <iter> Web: would not recommend it for production > ideed the web is very unstable :)
<bartist> oskude, here is my situation
<bartist> oskude, i have 1GB swap and 20GB root
<mikeymike> iter: eh...
<mikeymike> im not sure
<mikeymike> if thats working
<bartist> I want to reinstall a fresh ubuntu
<mikeymike> lol
<mikeymike> no command
<bartist> without loosing my home
<iter> mikeymike: /usr/sbin/sshd
<bartist> what can i do?
<rodneyk> sudo is for pussies!
<vanisher> bartist: tar them to a network drive
<mikeymike> iter: thanks much
<oskude> bartist: backup your home
<bartist> vanisher, i have not acces to a network drive
<bartist> oskude, isn't there a way to delete everything but my home?
<oskude> bartist: but thats another thing i never do, i do fresh install of my home too (i got "my files" somewhere else)
<dark_light> bartist, it's just a matter to when partitioning only format the / and swap
<skuarecircle> nickserv durban register
<bartist> dark_light : my home is in /
<mikeymike> iter: this is disturbing....
<mikeymike> iter: no sshd on this dapper install
<iter> didn't get installed I guess
<mikeymike> since when has linux not came with sshd....
<iter> apt-get install ssh sshd
<mikeymike> iter: yeah
<oskude> bartist: i do new install only when new versions come out, so i dont even want my old configs in home...
<dark_light> bartist, that's too bad
<vanisher> mikeymike: Top security :D no ssh/sshd
<mikeymike> lol
<bartist> i have backed up some file in my ipod
<mikeymike> HAHA
<excitatory> bartist: well, back it up to a dvd, or second hard drive, or cd or something...  in the future, keep /home on a separate partition or even better and second hard drive to avoid this issue..
<jenda> iter: Doesn't this telnet output look like it's set? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25674/
<mikeymike> i dont think this is tinfoil hat linux....
<mikeymike> lol
<dark_light> bartist, now you know why is a good idea have a separate /home (another thing is: when /home is full the system continues because / is in another partition..)
<mikeymike> i think even tinfoil hat linux comes with sshd!
<bartist> so as i am planing to do a fresh instal
<Web> iter, sorry one more question... any way to convert those NTFS partitions without losing the data so I could make them more "Production ready"
<iter> jenda: can you access whatever it is on 44444 at 1.37 ?
<bartist> i will have the opportunity to reconf my hdd
<oskude> dark_light: you know / has 5% reserved, so it should never really get full...
<iter> Web: I would be scared to do that
<bartist> do you think 1GB swap, 7GB root, and 22GB home is good?
<jenda> iter: nope.. I set that up for my other PC which is DHCP
<iter> Web: much safer to copy to another disk that's fat32
<Web> =)... k man, thanks for your time and help.
<iter> then use that disk for ubuntu
<Web> excellent
<iter> can also use it under windows w/a fat32 fs
<Web> thanks again
<thermionic> you can't do a non destructive convert of NTFS partitions
<jenda> iter: OTOH, that one even refuses telnet...
<excitatory> bartist: how much ram do you have?
<iter> sho
<iter> jenda: what's on 44444 on 1.37
<Web> so if I were to convert them first to FAT 32 b4 I install Ubunto I would be gtg?
<iter> web yes
<Web> ok, no more buggy you man! =) Thanks gains!
<iter> if gtg means good to go and not 'going to gag'
<vanisher> Bartist: When an ext2/3 filesystem is created by default 5% is reserved for root. This is allows root access the partition in case the filesystem becomes full and reduce fragmentation. You can use tune2fs to change the amount of reserved space.
<Web> lol
<dark_light> oskude, by default? but well, it's a option in /etc/fstab? i cant find it
<jenda> iter: nothing, I just set up that forward to try the portprobe.
<mjr> bartist, really, don't make a separate /home unless you have a pressing reason and you know it
<bartist> thank you all guys for your precious info!
<CroX> At http://tremulous.net/ they say that "it made it's way into Ubuntu" but it doesn't say where I can find it. Anyone know?
<thermionic> does anyone here know about creating a local repository for installing Ubuntu from ?
<vanisher> dark_light: When an ext2/3 filesystem is created by default 5% is reserved for root. This is allows root access the partition in case the filesystem becomes full and reduce fragmentation. You can use tune2fs to change the amount of reserved space.
<sureshot> i noticed someone posted to me by name i took a nap and did not see it i am here now if someone needed to chat with me
<dark_light> oskude, i heard about it, the root can reserve some percentage of partition for its use, but i didnt know that its the default
<oskude> dark_light: vanisher said you can edit it with tune2fs
<dark_light> hmm :)
<jenda> iter: I suppose why that didn't work. I'll try to fallback to DHCP and try it out.
<oskude> dark_light: if you used the text installer, you would see a 5% there as default ;)
<thermionic> maybe I should take the lack of response as a NO
<oskude> dark_light: oh, but could be that the gui installer doesnt do that...
<bartist> another thing
<thermionic> a basic requirement for doing multiple installs and nobody sems to know how to do it
<dark_light> oskude, i created partitions with mkfs some times, but i didn't remembered it
<bartist> i have to run vba code in openoffice spreadsheet for university
<thermionic> saddening really
<bartist> but vba only works with excel, and not oo
<oskude> dark_light: that doesnt make partitions, it just formats them...
<dark_light> well you got what i meant :P
<bartist> the only reason why i wanted to format my pc is because of beryl and xgl
<bartist> i did not liked it very much
<bartist> plus it's alpha code, and it hurts your eyes
<sharperguy> is it possible to stop the edgy upgrade once youve started downloading (i assume i'll have to fix sources.list)
<sharperguy> if possible PM it to me because i have to go
<dark_light> bartist, you can just remove it..
<dark_light> and use the old X
<oskude> on terminal, just press ctrl+c
<dark_light> or, you could just remake the links for point to the old X.org ..
<oskude> sharperguy: on terminal, just press ctrl+c
<bartist> dark_light i removed it
<bartist> but i feel my pc is buggy since i installed it
<dark_light> per example?
<vanisher> i just have 2 problems completly migrating to linux :(
<Linuturk_code> vanisher, and they are?
<bartist> what is remake the links for point to the old X.org?
<vanisher> Outlook -> pda synchronization and MS Flightsimulator
<Cornelius> is it possible to have kanotix and Ubuntu at the sametime on 1 computer
<bartist> dark: when i updated my sys today, my screen went black
<bartist> dark: i can not run macros in OO
<crweb> is the xine/flac problem with amarok ever going to be fixed in 6.*?
<Tokenbad> oskude, yes I rebooted
<bartist> and, my OO presentations are buggy
<mikeymike> ok so.. once you edit sshd_config how you restart it
<we2by> how do I install xfce4 themes?
<mikeymike> just run the daemon again?
<mikeymike> to get the new settings?
<vanisher> linuturk_code: any suggestion ? :D
<Linuturk_code> vanisher, there is a pda syncer on dapper, but I've never used it
<Cornelius> !dvb-t
<Linuturk_code> vanisher, check www.winehq.org to see if the flight similator works with wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vanisher> my pda is running windows mobile, i wasn't able to sort it out yet :(
<oskude> vanisher: and there is a free flight simulator, dunno the name, google..
<Cornelius> !dvbt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvbt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !realplay
<ubotu> realplay: RealPlayer 10 for Linux is based on the open source Helix player.. In component main, is optional. Version 10.0.8-0ubuntu1 (dapper-commercial), package size 6110 kB, installed size 15456 kB (Only available for i386)
<bashusr> hello everyone... what's the latest ubuntu server?
<oskude> vanisher: here http://www.flightgear.org/
<oskude> bashusr: 6.06
<Chimere> Hi, what's the best psx emulator for UB?
<Cornelius> !dvb
<bashusr> huh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bashusr> i can only find 5.10
<vanisher> oskude: Yes i know that, but Microsoft Flight Simulator is very sofisticated.. with online ATC, custom planes etc (like www.vatsim.com)
<oskude> vanisher: then use that...
<vanisher> oskude: indeed.. that are the only things that keep me of 100% linux :-( http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2819
<oskude> bashusr: hmm, where do you look, i see like this http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<bashusr> ahh
<bashusr> i was looking http://mirror.phy.olemiss.edu/mirror/ubuntu/ubuntu-server/
<mikeymike> can someone tell me what this means when running sshd Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<oskude> vanisher: then go say that to the software makers, and ask for a linux client!
<bashusr> oskude: does the server release have LAMP package on the ISO?
<oskude> bashusr: dunno, sorry
<vanisher> oksude: YEAH DUDE :) Mister Microsoft, please make Windows Vista compatible with linux :)
<Tokenbad> oskude, I can't even fdisk the drive
<bashusr> Tokenbad: then throw it out!
<oskude> vanisher: i said about the programs, not the os...
<bashusr> Tokenbad: corrupt!
<vanisher> oskude: i know ;-) but i'll guess the answer is the same lol brb coffee time.
<oskude> Tokenbad: whats your command ?
<oskude> vanisher: and what should we now do about it ?
<_stippi_> Hi, I want to convert video files (for example WMV -> AVI), I have so far managed to install the gstreamer plugins necessary to at least watch the videos I want to convert. Can someone recommend a tool for the conversion?
<vanisher> oskude: forcing the online flightsim community to use flight gear or something :D
<JamesFoster> Vanisher: http://www.x-plane.com/
<ArrenLex> stippi: mencoder! :D
<bashusr> does ubuntu support linksys usb wireless G network adaptor?
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: thanks, I will give that a try
<vanisher> oskude: that would only be around 10.000 online people a day ;-) i think that's easier than convincing MS , but enough about that
<ArrenLex> stippi: part of the mplayer package, in multiverse
<Tokenbad> oskude, I tried fdisk /dev/hdd1
<Chimere> What are the .so files on Ubuntu?
<oskude> Tokenbad: hmm, thats a partition, fdisk needs a harddisk... and root (sudo) rights...
<jolt> static libraries
<ArrenLex> Chimere: libraries. Like .dll
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: are there any GUI tools too?
<Chimere> Thanks Arren.
<Tokenbad> oskude, hdd is my second drive
<Tokenbad> not a partition
<Chimere> Anybody tried to install wxWidgets with Code::Blocks?
<oskude> Tokenbad: yup, and you used hdd1
<ArrenLex> stippi: yes, but I haven't found any taht work for me. It's easier to use commands once you get the hang of it. mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=<videobitrate>:abitrate=<audiobitrate>:vhq <file.wmv> -o <outfile.avi>
<ArrenLex> that
<ArrenLex> stippi: man mplayer is also wonderful. Although long.
<oskude> _stippi_: i used to use transcode
<oskude> _stippi_: but it seems dead :/
<Tokenbad> oskude, I have tried it both ways...but its cause I didn't use sudo...but even in fdisk I don't know how to fix it
<oskude> Tokenbad: fix what ? (and i would use cfdisk for editing partitions)
<Tokenbad> oskude, as I said...I have 80 gig drive...before I used gparted and it froze...the drive had over 20 gigs free...now...I tried to partition 20 gigs to another partition...but it froze...now when I start gparted it says 75 gigs of the 80 gig drive is used...so in other words...its had the other space taken up that I was going to use for partition...and no way to get it back..
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: I get an error that the output file cannot be opened!!
<Tokenbad> oskude, it don't list it as an unused partition
<ArrenLex> stippi: are you trying to write the file somewhere you don't have permission to write it?
<oskude> Tokenbad: hmm, i just dont get you... this doesn make sence "I tried to partition 20 gigs to another partition"
<ArrenLex> stippi: try -o /tmp/file.avi
<oskude> Tokenbad: so you dont have any free (unpartitioned) space then
<bashusr> is there a ubuntu release that is 650MB or less?
<oskude> Tokenbad: if you run "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd" do you see "unpartitioned space" somehwere ?
<bashusr> sorta don't have any 700MB CDs lying around
<ArrenLex> bashusr: ran into that problem. The edgy install CDs just fit on 650MB cds if you use overburning.
<oskude> bashusr: maybe the alternate image
<ArrenLex> oskude: no.
<bashusr> oskude: alternative is 698
<oskude> ArrenLex: bashusr, indeed
<Tokenbad> oskude, let me try this again...the drive...its 80 gigs...I had used 45 gigs of it...I wanted to take 20 gigs of the free space on that drive..and partition it off...so could use that 20 gigs for something else...but when gparted froze...it now says there is no free space...when there should be
<oskude> bashusr: the server is smaller ;)
<oskude> Tokenbad: free partitioned or unpartitioned space ?
<bashusr> oskude: can i install a GUI on it?
<ArrenLex> bashusr: once you get the core of ubuntu installed, you can install anything you want.
<oskude> bashusr: sure, but over internet (or from another cd/dvd(
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: for some reason I could not write to fat32.... plus I have these complete system freezes, which I totally hate.
<mikeymike> whats that command to find out what chipset the wifi is?
<_stippi_> could you repeat that mencoder line for me?
<bashusr> ArrenLex: will i have to "configure" anything... or will i be able to just apt-get install GPM and have the same environment as the desktop?
<_stippi_> because it worked, before my system froze
<ArrenLex> stippi: I never had that problem, and I have a fat32 partition... but I dunno.
<highneko> When I minimize a window I see an outline. How do I remove this?
<oskude> Tokenbad: as you cant partition a partition in partition :/ so you need UNPARTITIONED space before you can do new partitions (people say you can resize, but i never use that)
<ArrenLex> bashusr: I have no idea what gpm is, but I'm pretty sure apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will set you up.
<bashusr> ArrenLex: err GDM (gnome display manager)
<dfgas> how do i take a screen shot?
<bashusr> that's how you used to have to do it back on debian :-p
<Tokenbad> osfameron, the drive was never partitioned...I formated it and made it ext3...and then started putting stuff on it...I wanted to take the free space and make that into a partition
<oskude> dfgas: the "print-screen" button
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: could you repeat that mencoder line for me?
<bashusr> so how good is ubuntu support for wireless USB and PCMCIA cards?
<ArrenLex> bashusr: uh, no. That'll just install the login screen, not gnome itself. You'll have to go "apt-get install gdm x-window-system-core xserver-xorg gnome"
<bashusr> i'll stick with ubuntu-desktop :)
<ArrenLex> mencoder -ovc lavc -oac lavc -lavcopts vbitrate=<videobitrate>:abitrate=<audiobitrate>:vhq <file.wmv> -o <outfile.avi>
<oskude> bashusr: as good as they are open to developers...
<Tokenbad> oskude, I mean , the drive was never partitioned...I formated it and made it ext3...and then started putting stuff on it...I wanted to take the free space and make that into a partition
<Russel> hiho
<oskude> Tokenbad: hmm, you can format without a partition...
<Astrophix> Hi all..
<bashusr> oskude: in other words... has linux hackers got support for things like the linksys usb adapter (WUSB54G)?
<oskude> Tokenbad: *cant
<mikeymike> ok i have a broadcom bcm4318 wifi card on eth1 (gateway laptop) how do i get it working
<Russel> i want to set the $EDITOR to vim, how can i do it?
<ArrenLex> export EDITOR=vim ?
<ArrenLex> or vi? or whatever works?
<oskude> bashusr: google, or the ubuntu hardware support page...
<oskude> bashusr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Tokenbad> oskude, well not sure how to say it..but basicly qparted has taken all the free space I had...and did something with it...cause now I have no free space
<micahcowan> Russel, what ArrenLex said. If you put that in your ~/.bashrc, it will execute that line every time you start.
<Russel> i mean global forever
<Russel> something systemwide?
<buzzy-> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tox> !ompiz
<dalfz> !openoffice
<micahcowan> If you want to make a more global change, Russel, try "sudo update-alternatives --set editor /usr/bin/vim".
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ompiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<tox> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ArrenLex> Russel: put EDITOR="vim" in /etc/environment
<oskude> Tokenbad: well... then learn some (very) basic partitioning and do it manually with cfdisk
<sharperguy> oskude, oh yea, im not useing dist-upgrade
<Russel> thx i try it
<Tokenbad> oskude, I can't now....the space is gone...unless someone knows a way to get it back
<sharperguy> im using the gui
<oskude> Tokenbad: how do you know its "gone" ?
<pike_> Tokenbad: have you rebooted since then?
<bashusr> thaks oskude
<khaije1> whats the comparison between aiglx and xgl? i've seen people say aiglx is superior?
<Astrophix> Couldn't find the following info: can I save changes (like installed software) to removable media and keep using the Ubuntu CD as a live CD? I'm 99% linux n00b, so please be gentle :-)
<Tokenbad> oskude, cause...its saying the drive is full...and its not...it had like 35 gigs free before this...
<Tokenbad> pike_, yes
<oskude> Tokenbad: so if you look in cfdisk the partitions space and count them together, and comapre that to the harddisk size, youre missing like gigabytes ?
<eracc> Hey, dudes, you do know you can open a private IRC session with the bot (ubotu) to test your database lookups first ...
<heanol_> anyone know if its possible to install ubuntu with 2.6.18?
<_stippi_> ArrenLex: ok thanks! can this be done with SWF files as well? I mean convert a flash movie into AVI?
<mikeymike> anyone in here got dapper working with Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 ??
<mikeymike> anyone able to point me to a howto or something ... a resource of info about making that wifi card work with dapper
<efrancolaporte> hi i need help. i have the nvidia drivers installed and it used to load them at boot but now i dont know why it doesn't anymore and i have no 3d acceleration
<pike_> Tokenbad: maybe fsck the partition?
<Tokenbad> oskude, I can't seem to get cfdisk to read the disk
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: tried automatix?
<oskude> Tokenbad: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdd
<HeXiOn> hello
<efrancolaporte> yes i installed them with atomatix
<oskude> _stippi_: flash is not a video format...
<efrancolaporte> i tried reinstalling them from the terminal but it says the newest version is already installed so it wont do anything
<_stippi_> oskude: I know
<HeXiOn> anyone knows a program to edit ISO files??? (just to delete some files to match a 650MB disc).. KIso crashes :S
<Tokenbad> oskude, ok...its says 77gigs on one partition and like 2 gigs on another
<oskude> Tokenbad: ok, so youre not missing any space...
<Astrophix> Couldn't find the following info: can I save changes (like installed software) to removable media and keep using the Ubuntu CD as a live CD? I'm 99% linux n00b, so please be gentle :-)
<Subhuman> HeXiOn, mount the iso and edit it then.
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: have you looked at your xorg.conf file to make sure the right driver is loaded?
<Tokenbad> oskude, yes I am...the 35 gigs that was free...now its saying is used
<Subhuman> !iso
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, and when I umount it, changes are saved?
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<efrancolaporte> i am going to look now
<Tokenbad> so that 35 gigs that was free I can't use now
<oskude> Tokenbad: free space on a partition ? or free unpartitioned space ?
<HeXiOn> thanks unotu & Subhuman
<_stippi_> oskude: some flash movies are non interactive, why can't I convert those?
<oskude> _stippi_: dunno, ask adobe!
<efrancolaporte> i see in my xorg.conf:
<efrancolaporte> Section "Device"
<efrancolaporte>     Identifier     "NVIDIA Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600 GT] "
<efrancolaporte>     Driver         "nvidia"
<efrancolaporte> EndSection
<_stippi_> oskude: don't try to preach to the converted
<Subhuman> HeXiOn, ubotu is a bot
<Subhuman> use !command
<kmaynard> that should do it then
<efrancolaporte> im not sure what its supposed to write
<Subhuman> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<eracc> Tokenbad, from the "problem box" post the output of 'df -k' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ then give us the URL please.
<oskude> _stippi_: maybe you should ask, why doesnt flash export movie ?
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, oops!!! :D
<_stippi_> there is an SWF gstreamer plugin, can this be useful to me?
<heanol_> is edgy eft beta newer than knot 3?
<oskude> heanol_: i think so
<_stippi_> I mean, I thought gstreamer was supposed to be a frame work, but now I saw that some movies play in one gstreamer app and not in others.
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: check your log   /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<_stippi_> I thought it is all interchangable...
<Subhuman> heanol_, the beta is the newest.
<kmaynard> or whatever your system names it...it's in /var/log
<Subhuman> they will all update themselves to the same level anyway once installed.
<oskude> _stippi_: maybe the other apps are not using that parts of gstreamer... but i have like no clue...
<Subhuman> heanol_, any edgy chat should be in #ubuntu+1 however
<heanol_> anyone know what kernel the beta has?
<heanol_> ok
<efrancolaporte> my terminal says permisson denied
<Rahmiel> I'm trying to enable 3d acceleration with my nvidia geforce card, following the instructions in the help.. when I do nvidia-glx-config enable I get that it cannot due to my X configuration being altered.
<kmaynard> try sudo
<efrancolaporte> /var/log/Xorg.0.log says permission denied in my terminal, even as root
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, it mounts as read only
<HeXiOn> -rw maybe
<pxlmdk> is ubuntu free to download?
<HeXiOn> ?
<eracc> Tokenbad, hmmm, maybe include the output of 'df -i' too.
<sharperguy> pxlmdk, most definatly
<eracc> Running out of inodes is as bad as running out of physical space.
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: ls -l /var/log | grep Xorg
<pxlmdk> great. it is one of the easiest versions of linux right?
<habeeb> Hello, I was messing arround with my mp3 player (deleting files and restoring etc) and now, I have an empty mp3, but with only 93MB space left. How can I completely restore it or something? Not a brand mp3, so there are no software available. Thanks!
<sharperguy> yea
<efrancolaporte> ok kmaynard, that gives me:
<matt8806suomi> "Dynamic CPU throttle" can anyone help me?
<pxlmdk> i have never run linux but 2003 is going to become out of date and i am not going to be running xp or vista.
<efrancolaporte> shit i cant copy from terminal
<Rookie> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<efrancolaporte> nevermind
<efrancolaporte> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   47764 2006-10-04 13:43 Xorg.0.log
<efrancolaporte> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   47764 2006-10-04 08:14 Xorg.0.log.old
<efrancolaporte> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   47765 2006-10-02 21:23 Xorg.20.log
<efrancolaporte> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   27479 2006-10-01 15:22 Xorg.20.log.old
<eracc> pxlmdk, "easiest" is relative to one's experience. ;-)
<efrancolaporte> thats what it gives me kmaynard
<THX-1138> habeeb - restore a deleted mp3? "Penguin Sleuth Kit"
<sharperguy> habeeb, try pressing ctrl+h and deleting the .trash-yourname folder
<kmaynard> oh, the permission denied bit was from the log file itself
<kmaynard> you were reading it
<ubuntu_> hi all just did a update and i cant get xdesktop to load any way i can reupdate from there
<efrancolaporte> yeah anyway what am i supposed to understand form that giberish :D
<pxlmdk> lol eracc that makes sense but basically is it the best for noobs to linux?
<ubuntu_> says i am missing i font .ttf file
<Chucara> Can anyone help me install mplayer on dapper drake, tried a few FAQ/howto, but apt-get keeps saying that there is no package "mplayer"
<eracc> pxlmdk, that is what I understand, yes. But I am no noob by a long shot so I can only tell you it works for me. ;-)
<bashusr> Chucara: you got to add the universe binary location
<matt8806suomi> i'm looking to setup/enable "Dynamic CPU throttle" can anyone help me please?
<bashusr> Chucara: or something like that
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: user (root) has read-write permissions, group (root) has read permissions, others have no permissions
<Rahmiel> I follow the guide to setup my nvidia drivers, but I get the following:
<Rahmiel> "Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<Rahmiel> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<Rahmiel> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<Rahmiel> command:
<Rahmiel> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<Chousuke> s/user/owner
<Rahmiel> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<Rahmiel> from nv to nvidia."
<THX-1138> ubuntu_ - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - to rid of the blues screen and an error about the xserver being disabled until reconfigured?
<Rahmiel> Sorry for spam.
<pxlmdk> ok eracc sounds good.
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, it didn't work... mounts as read only and option -w is ignored
<efrancolaporte> Chousuke I know that. my problem is that the nvidia drivers are not loading when I boot ubuntu I have no idea why because they USED to load
<Subhuman> HeXiOn, are you trying to mount the ubuntu cd?
<HeXiOn> yes
<efrancolaporte> and they are still installed so it wont let me install them because they already are
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, edgy beta
<Subhuman> if so, its all compressed anyway, so you cant simply jus mount it, delete some stuff and close it again
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: maybe yout kernel got upgraded and the drivers didn't.
<ubuntu_> so what is the code..... sudo app-get??????
<Subhuman> if you cant get a CD, get one shipped for free, or do a netinstall (assuming you have more than one pc on your network)
<eracc> pxlmdk, if you learned your PC "skilz" on Micro$oft products you will still need to retrain yourself a bit. But if you use KDE or Gnome desktops you should find it very familiar. The real differences are "under the hood" and take longer to understand.
<efrancolaporte> Chousuke.... i have no idea... how do i fix the situation??
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: Did you install them from the nvidia package?
<THX-1138> How do you enable the mount command from the live cd. - a notice on boot up says mount is not enabled. (safer?) - i need the mount command.
<efrancolaporte> could i uninstall them and reinstall them?
<pxlmdk> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ <- free ubuntu cd :D
<efrancolaporte> i installed them from Atomatix
<we2by> any way to increase the performance of firefox? or alternative to firefox?
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: hmmh
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, it's to not waste a non-rewritable CD
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: I don't know what automatix did
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, I think I'll have to :)
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: go ask on #automatix
<pxlmdk> eracc i have only used M$ unfortunately. i am familiar with command lines at least tho.
<HeXiOn> Subhuman, thanks for your help
<Subhuman> yeah, a cd is like 5p these days anyway
<Subhuman> no problem.
<efrancolaporte> look its a ubuntu problem more than an atomatix one
<afief> What are some good replacements for nautilus?
<THX-1138> pxlmdk - The lack of viruses and malware is the reason to try linux. - flexible configurability will addict you.
<eracc> pxlmdk, all I can say is try it. If you have a spare PC then that is the best way to go IMO.
<efrancolaporte> i can install the drivers without atomatix if i know how to uninstall them in the 1st pace
<efrancolaporte> but i dont know that either
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: I don't know what automatix did, so I can't tell you how to undo it
<pxlmdk> yah i am going to back up my system and try to install a dual boot
<efrancolaporte> omfg
<eracc> pxlmdk, the second best way to start is dual-boot on the same PC with a second drive.
<efrancolaporte> why cant i just uninstall the package
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: #ubuntu has (at least had) a policy of redirecting automatix users to #automatix
<efrancolaporte> or something like thaty
<Chucara> I've added about 2 pages worth of text to sources.list, yet I am still unable to find any mplayer or mplayer-586 packages?
<THX-1138> pxlmdk - compare the adware filled "window blinds" to even the simplest of gnome themes. - nice
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: well, you should be able to.
<ax> anyone know how i can make it so that ldconfig looks in /usr/local/lib ?
<pxlmdk> until i find a way to use photoshop in linux. maybe pixel will do.
<Chousuke> efrancolaporte: but I can't guarantee it'll work
<eracc> pxlmdk, yes, please DO backup first. ;-)
<pxlmdk> eracc ok i will use a second drive thanks for the tip. :)
<Chousuke> since automatix is not supported by Ubuntu :/
<Chousuke> or #ubuntu, for that matter.
<efrancolaporte> ok
<wuming> compiz is broken now?
<Ubuntu_Durban> need some help
<pxlmdk> i have a 27 gig i can put in i just haven't bothered.
<THX-1138> pxlmdk - have you taken a look at the codeweavers version of WINE?
<ubuntu_> so what is the code to update and install ..... sudo app-get??????
<efrancolaporte> theres noone in #atomatix
<pxlmdk> no thx
<Ubuntu_Durban> where do i go for help on chatzilla, I know it's off topic
<sureshot> thx-1138 it that version better than cedega
<efrancolaporte> come on i bet 2/3 of people here used atomatix themselves
<eracc> pxlmdk, take a look at The GIMP for editing graphics. It is not Photo$hop but many graphics people I know like it.
<sureshot> i did not
<oskude> efrancolaporte: i doubt!
<v3rt3x> my laptop hangs at the end of shutdown when I try to reboot it. It only does this after a suspend to memory. Anyone else experience this?
<TubaSoldier> ubuntu_ the command is sudo apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Chimere> Anybody installed the last version of SDL on ubuntu (1.2.1.1)?
<efrancolaporte> my problem started much later after i used atomatix..... it worked for at least 2 weeks
<pxlmdk> THX-1138 wow nice didn't know about that.
<jmitchj> can someone help me with setting up my Wireless connection?
<efrancolaporte> i didnt run atomatix more than once, so it didnt do any changes before and after it was working
<afief> wuming: they moved to beryl
<eracc> pxlmdk, oh yes, THX-1138 mentioned WINE. That is another possibility to keep using your Photo$hop.
<ubuntu_> ty for the help
<sureshot> then you installed somthing that broke it and such and what i have been told that once you use automatix there is not going back with out a reinstall
<wuming> afief:thx
<efrancolaporte> ubuntu changed something while updating, most likely. atomatix never updated
<afief> What are some good replacements for nautilus?
<Chimere> Anybody installed the last version of LibSDL and LibSDL-Dev on ubuntu (1.2.1.1)?
<oskude> afief: konqueror, some may say...
<sureshot> THX-1138 it that version better than cedega
<afief> oskude: i meant without all the overhead KDE packages
<jmitchj>  can someone help me with setting up my Wireless connection?
<TubaSoldier> midnight commander is one
<TubaSoldier> to replace nautilus
<Ubuntu_Durban> me is a pink bunny
<oskude> afief: aha ...
<eracc> IMO one should use Window$ app$ on Window$ and OSS apps on Linux. But some like to "shoehorn" Window$ stuff onto X so application layers like WINE exist. I try to avoid them.
* Ubuntu_Durban is a pink bunny
<Tokenbad> eracc, this is the df -k : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25679/
<Peter77> hi, I installed ubuntu on my laptop a few days ago, will I need to download any special drivers for my hardware or does ubuntu already have everything I need?
<Tokenbad> oskude, df -i : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25680/
<afief> Eracc: sometimes it's not an option, and it would actually be nice to have all the windows software running on linux
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: what tipped you off the 3d was broken?
<der0b> peter77: is everything working?
<eracc> Egad, Tokenbad! Everything is under '/'?
<Peter77> yes
<efrancolaporte> yes
<der0b> then you're all set :)
<oskude> Tokenbad: what should i do with that ?
<efrancolaporte> thats what tipping me off. windows are slower to drag, my screensavers dont work anymore and all my games are super slow
<afief> TubaSoldier: will anybody blame me if i sell my soul to midnight commander? i'm in love:D
<kmaynard> do you get the nvidia splash screen?
<Peter77> apart from the intermitent battery level reading, I set the icon to always be displayed but when I don't get a reading it just displays a plug which when I hover over says "running off battery"
<Rambo3_> how do i get my nickname  back somone is using it?
<eracc> Tokenbad, hrm, you are definitely not out of either space nor out of inodes. Hmmmm.
<TubaSoldier> afief, no. no one will blame you for anything
<Chucara> Can anyone help me figure out why my mplayer playback is god awful? (divx)
<oskude> afief: nope, in oss, you dont have to sell your soul
<gean> hi all!
<der0b> peter77: Linux and Win differ in that most of the hardware suppoert is built into the kernel.  You usually don't need to download drivers (unless you have funky hardware which has drivers being developed and isn't in the kernel yet)
<TubaSoldier> lol, good one oskude
<gean> !hdinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eracc> afief, heh, I'm an OSS bigot. What can I say? ;-)
<afief> oskude: oh right:D i'm glad i quit windows before i did...
<gean> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Chucara> By God awful, I mean: laggy, sound not playing on que with picutre
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: do you get the nvidia splash screen?
<jvai> i'm glad i did too..lol
<THX-1138> WINE, Cedega, Crossover Office, Virtual machines like vmware, kqemu - linux flexibility
<efrancolaporte> no i dont. i used to, but not anymore.
<Peter77> what could be causing the battery level to show before a reboot but not after?
<afief> eracc: sure i'm trying to run as many OSS apps as i can:) but my dad can't use a PC that doesn't run his legacy software from 1995
<efrancolaporte> not since i found out my drivers dont load anymore
<Chucara> I notice that Xorg is eating away 60% CPU on mplayer playback.. I usually use 3% CPU total in windows to play divx.. ?!
<oskude> afief: there are good dos emulators ;)
<efrancolaporte> yet there still is NVIDIA Settings in my System Tools menu from the menu bar Applications
<kmaynard> efrancolaporte: try uninstalling and reinstalling automatix...there was a new version out not long ago. also there was a new version of the nvidia driver released recently
<THX-1138> FreeDOS
<eracc> Now running a VM is something with which I agree. I actually run an instance of Window$ 98 in Bochs here. (Just because I can, I don't really use the thing ;-)
<jmitchj> how do i gain access to an installed program that doesn't show up under Applications or "Open with"?
<afief> oskude: it's a windows application he bought when windows 95 was released
<efrancolaporte> k
<kmaynard> jmitchj: what program?
<mumbles-laptop> what the hell is it/.
<jmitchj> mplayer32
<afief> oskude: ignore that, mixed up the conversations:)
<efrancolaporte> i dont run therisk of having "clones" of packages installed over each other?
<efrancolaporte> i.e v 6.0 and v.6.01 installed at the same time?
<kmaynard> jmitchj: there should be a frontend for that...cant think of the name right off hand tho
<kmaynard> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kmaynard> !mplayer-gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jtickle> is anyone here using Beagle and could tell me why it's not indexing applications?
<kmaynard> !mplayer-gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mplayer-gtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oskude> kmaynard: gmplayer ?
<kmaynard> oskude: bingo
<kmaynard> !gmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peter77> der0b: what could cause the battery monitor not to show the battery level randomly after reboot or shut down?
<domini1> salut
<THX-1138> !info gmplayer
<ubotu> Package gmplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<TubaSoldier> does anybody use the gnome wallpaper-tray and actually have it working?
<domini1> who speak french
<der0b> peter77: I haven't the slightest idea.  sorry
<eracc> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<oskude> kmaynard: apt-file search gmplayer : mplayer: usr/bin/gmplayer
<kmaynard> well crap. i just install codecs thru automatix, not the players. most of my media is either in a browser or in totem
<Peter77> der0b: hmm, I really need to fix that, the battery level use to show 100% of the time in suse 10
<beowuff> I'm wondering what CLI mail clients people are using. I was going to use pine, but it doesn't appear to be in the repositories.
<AAA> gmplayer is part of the mplayer-xxx pkg
<kmaynard> gotcha
<kmaynard> i still have a foot in gentoo i guess ;)
<v3rt3x> I can suspend to mem fine and resume fine. But when I try to reboot after that, it hangs at the very end of the process and won't turn off. Anyone else seen this?
<oskude> beowuff: i heard some use "mutt"
<eracc> Tokenbad, what application is telling you are out of space? Does this happen with /all/ applications or just one/some?
<THX-1138> domini1 - You might also install a .py script to translate irc using irssi and bablefish
<Chucara> Noone have any idea what causes xorg to jump to 60% and mplayer to 40% when starting mplayer on a freshly installed ubuntu?
<kmaynard> weak system? :) jk
<Tokenbad> eracc, i am not sure what other programs to use to see free space on that drive
<Tokenbad> but gparted is saying its full
<Chucara> It is, but I can run mplayer on windows without incident..
<beowuff> oskude, cool, I think that'll work. thanks.
<THX-1138> Tokenbad df and du in terminal??
<oskude> Tokenbad: please do refer to unpartitioned free space if you mean that, free space would mean (for most of us) free unused space in a partition...
<dark_light> Tokenbad, type df -h
<der0b> chucara: have you tried some of the alternate output options?  maybe there's one that works better on your machine
<iter> 2-0 oakland woooo
<iter> whoops
<buzzy-> !lame
<dark_light> df -h shows free unused space in a partition..
<iter> well, GO A's anyway ;)
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<Tokenbad> oskude, well I guess since it was one drive...the space was used..
<Chucara> der0b: What do you mean?
<Chucara> der0b: Alternate players, or?
<Tokenbad> or should say space in a partitioned drive
<der0b> chucara: you can switch output options using mplayer (the list is huge, you should check the man page)
<habeeb> sharperguy: woah, great. But now only 500MB restored...
<habeeb> sharperguy: I want MOAR!
<efrancolaporte> hey i fixed the issue
<Chucara> When playing, it says "Badly interleaved AVI file detected - switching to -mi mode" - Does that have an impact?
<UKMatt> If I wanted to do something like create a 10 second .mpg or .avi (something that can be burned to a DVD) from scratch, what program should I use?
<der0b> chucara: for instance, mplayer runs like poo on my machine until I set the -ao to esd
<eracc> Tokenbad, if your drive has no unpartitioned space then as far as a partition editor (gparted) is concerned the drive /is/ full.
<oskude> Tokenbad: and as i said, you need unpartitioned free space to make another partitions... (but some say you can resize existing partitions...)
<Chucara> der0b: Ok, I'll experiment a little - thanks
<efrancolaporte> for some reason my nvidia-settings.desktop file or whatever was empty no idea why. i pasted back the settings it should have and restarted the x server and now my driver loads
<Tokenbad> dark_light, it says the drive is now only 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...so guess it was partitioned...but where
<yellow> hey
<efrancolaporte> thanks for all your help :-)
<der0b> chucara: have fun, it can be time consuming but once you figure it out you're golden :)
<afief> yellow, hi
<efrancolaporte> i dont know why it was ampty though :| strange
<jmitchj> kmaynard: Any luck with how to get to mplayer32
<jmitchj> if i want to try and run a program for the Terminal ...what command do i use?
<Subhuman> jmitchj, from the terminal?
<dark_light> Tokenbad, where? who is saying that your have a 47gb drive? i didn't understand. if your drive has more than 47gb so maybe there are free unused space outside the partition. i am confused. :P
<afief> jmitchj: usually the program's name
<Subhuman> applicatyions-accesories-terminal
<sharperguy> habeeb, terminal to youre folder and run "sudo rm -rf . " (this will delete everything in the folder so make sure its the right one)
<jmitchj> yeah...i can't find it anywhere else....but it's installed
<Subhuman> or ALT+F2 and tick run in terminal jmitchj
<habeeb> sharperguy: ok
<afief> jmitchj: which program?
<jmitchj> mplayer32
<Tokenbad> dark_light, the drive is 80 gig...that I tried to resize I guess...so could have 2 partitions on the drive...df -h says the hdd1 is only 47gigs with 15 gigs free...so the other partition should be some where
<habeeb> sharperguy: $ sudo rm -rf .
<habeeb> rm: cannot remove `.' or `..'
<dfgas> anyone here use vmware player?
<sharperguy> oh
<afief> jmitchj: applications-> accesories -> terminal -> mplayer
<der0b> dfgas: yes
<sharperguy> try removing the .
<dark_light> Tokenbad, no, there are a "free" space of 37gb that is outside partitions
<dfgas> der0b, how do i get sound
<sharperguy> or changing it to a *
<Astrophix> Couldn't find the following info: can I save changes (like installed software) to removable media and keep using the Ubuntu CD as a live CD? I'm 99% linux n00b, so please be gentle :-)
<dfgas> der0b, windows xp is the system i am running
<jmitchj> i have an amd64 system....will that play mplayer32?...or the regular mplayer?
<dark_light> 33*
<appelza> Hi guys, I'm having trouble with exim, I installed it and its log shows :  Permission denied: creating lock file hitching post /var/mail/www-data.lock.prophecy.4523fd52.0000073c (euid=33 egid=8)
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - How much of the 80g is disk manufacturer math 1g versus 1024mbs?
<Subhuman> jmitchj, jus push ALT+F2 and type mplayer in the box
<dark_light> Tokenbad, you have to create manually another partition with size 33gb, after your 47gb partition
<appelza> What permissions should that have, and why isnt that done on install :|
<der0b> dfgas: does the vm have your sound card mapped?
<jmitchj> doesn;t work
<dfgas> not sure
<oskude> appelza: how did you start the program ?
<dfgas> alls i know is it says something about direct sound when i try to play winamp
<whadar> hello, it seems that my ubuntu lost its sound ability (after an update i think)... i turned on all kinds of volumes in the alsa mixer and still nothing...
<sharperguy> Astrophix, I dont think so, I know knoppix lets you do it, but not ubuntu
<habeeb> sharperguy: Did that, not really fixed. What are these . and .. folders?
<der0b> dfgas: You need to make sure that in the setting of the virtual machine you have a sound card (and that sound card has to be working properly in linux if you want it to work on your vm)
<appelza> oskude: it was started automaticly after installed it
<Astrophix> Ok, that's what I needed to know, thanks :-)
<highneko> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<StuartWSU> Has anyone ever heard of outbound tcp connections to other IPs with a remote port greater than 1024 be blocked?  I have a machine here that I can connect outside to 983/tcp however if I run a webserver on, say, 8080 on another machine, connecting to it is impossible.  tcpdump shows the packets seemingly leave the machine, however nothing is returned and there is no selinux policy that I can see that is affecting this.  Booting into windoze on th
<StuartWSU> e same machine, same mac, same ip and the connection to 8080/tcp works fine.  Any ideas?
<afief> subhuman: typing mplayer doesn't do anything because mplayer itself has no GUI
<collier> Whats the best IRC clinet for Ubuntu?????//
<der0b> dfgas: so just poke around in the virtual machines settings.
<dfgas> der0b, in the vmx file?
<oskude> appelza: did you install it from ubuntu repos ?
<sharperguy> habeeb, . is youre current folder, and .. is the parent folder
<jtickle> collier, if you're into graphical stuff, probably X-Chat
<jmitchj> it's not even accessible thru "Open with"
<Subhuman> afief, i always compile mplayeer with a gui
<afief> jmitchj: alt+f2 -> gmplayer works for me
<Subhuman> its stupid not too.
<appelza> Yes
<whadar> collier: gaim
<jtickle> you seem to have the IRC problem covered at the moment though
<der0b> dfgas: did you create the vm yourself?
<sharperguy> habeeb, its just if you want to cd up a level you do "cd .."
<alberto> Algum Fala Portugus ?
<appelza> exim4 btw
<habeeb> sharperguy: Didnt know these were actually hidden folders that could be shown with ls -a
<kyja> can two partitions of linux installs dual booting share one swap ?
<habeeb> Yeah, got that sharperguy
<collier> whadar: GAIM didnt work for me
<THX-1138> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<dfgas> der0b, yes
<oskude> appelza: hmm, try "sudo /etc/init.d/exim4 restart" (or how its called)
<appelza> just tell me what permsions your /var/mail has and ill chown or something :/
* eracc is AFK ... lunch
<afief> subhuman: i don't think he compiled it himself. the default package comes with mplayer= CLI and gmplayer=GUI
<alberto> Grato
<Tokenbad> dark_light, how....how do I get that 37 gigs back
<appelza> I have.
<habeeb> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<whadar> anyone else got that "no sound problem"... ?
<jmitchj> afief: command not found
<sharperguy> habeeb, u got the full amount of space now?
<habeeb> sharperguy: moment.
<afief> jmitchj: install gmplayer
<oskude> appelza: drwxr-xr-x
<dark_light> Tokenbad, create another partition, or resize again your partition/fs to have that space back
<der0b> dfgas: you'll have to open it in your vmware application (workstation, server, whatever) to edit the settings.  you can't edit a vm with the player
<habeeb> No dammit :( sharperguy ...
<Focuz_> re
<Focuz_> hello all!
<habeeb> sharperguy: Still 680MB free
<sharperguy> whats the max?
<oskude> appelza: root:root
<habeeb> sharperguy: 1000
<afief> Tokenbad: use gparted, it works perfectly
<StuartWSU> I just setup a webserver on a remote machine listening on 999/tcp.  I can connect to it no problem.  If I bind the remote webserver to 1000/tcp and try to connect - nothing.  Any idea why this would be blocked and where in the OS would it be blocked from?
<manuvcube> where do i discuss security-related things about "edgy eft"?
<sharperguy> habeeb, not sure why that is,
<appelza> and ur exim works?
<habeeb> sharperguy: I see :/
<sharperguy> you might have to reformat it
<habeeb> sharperguy: how?
<sharperguy> I'm not sure whats the best way to do it
<oskude> appelza: i dont have exim...
<sharperguy> but ive used gparted in the past (a partition editor)
<uppercuts> how do i get divx support
<habeeb> Well, sharperguy that usb device is not on fstab. The mounted place is /mnt/<Some weird name>
<afief> sharperguy: why not just resize and move partitions in gparted? it worked seamlessly for me
<habeeb> sharperguy: no lies... /media/<Some weird name>
<StuartWSU> I just setup a webserver on a remote machine listening on 999/tcp.  I can connect to it no problem from my ubuntu machine both using http://remote:999 and telnet remote 999.  If I bind the remote webserver to 1000/tcp and try to connect - nothing.  Any idea why this would be blocked and where in the OS would it be blocked from?
<sureshot> how do i find out what version of glibc i have
<sharperguy> afief, its for jsut reformatting a usb drive to one big partition
<frojnd> hello there
<plutarchos> I see in the ADSLPPPoE wiki that an ethernet card is, dare I say, required. There is no mention of using ADSL via a USB modem.
<highneko> uppercuts: http://kb.gosi.at/6_11_en.html
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: did you restart the webserver?
<THX-1138> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sharperguy> habeeb, so its dosnt show up in gparted?
<Zaggynl> I've got a bunch of avi files I want to make a dvd of, any nice software exists for that in Ubuntu?
<highneko> uppercuts: Works for Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<plutarchos> THX-1138, did you read my remark? I'm using a USB ADSL modem.
<afief> sharperguy: doesn't he need to repartition anyway? sorry didn't know it's a usb
<habeeb> sharperguy: Installing gparted, moment. But well, not in fstab... Let me see what fstab will show.
<frojnd> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25681/ (last 3 lines during the firefox32 installation - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+32)
<Peter77> how easy is it to upgrade drake to edgy on a 250k line?
<THX-1138> plutarchos  /msg ubotu !usb
<plutarchos> `pppoeconf` furthermore wants modconf which is unavailable in ubuntu - someone needs to address this in the next release.
<sharperguy> Peter77, as easy as anything else, it'll just take hours
<sureshot> how do i find out what version of glibc i have
<StuartWSU> aero: Yes, I bounced the remote webserver to make sure it was bound to 999/tcp and 1000/tcp respectively...  Also connected to the remote box via ssh and then did a telnet localhost to verify the web daemon was bound to the right ports.  however as I said, i go back to my local ubuntu box and try to connect with http://remote:999 or telnet remote 999 - works.  Same with with any port >=1000 and it drops the connection.
<ker0uac> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop. How do I get into xwindows? startx and xconfig = command not found
<sharperguy> Peter77, wait 250KB or Kb? (bits or bytes)
<Peter77> sharperguy: is there a lot to upgrade (MBs)
<it> yow
<Peter77> 250 Kbits
<THX-1138> putarchos - doesn't sound like the "It just works philosophy" - tried and rpm?
<it> anyone who has like 5 minutes to answer my n00bquestions?
<sharperguy> Peter77, youre on a clean install its about 700MB but theres more to upgrade the more you have
<oskude> ker0uac: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<habeeb> sharperguy: nothing on /dev/hdc which is my hd. But there is a /dev/sda which has a size of 235.33MB, which is (I think) the ammount of MB missing from the mp3.
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: you can't telnet to port 1000 from localhost?
<sharperguy> weird
<Peter77> could edgy fix my battery monitor trouble?
<oskude> !ask > it
<hoss_bert> I managed to mess up my grub installation (described here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270736). I'd really appreciated if anyone could help
<frojnd> can someone help me with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25681/ (last 3 lines during the firefox32 installation - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+32) ??
<Peter77> also the live cd doesn't always monitor my battery levels
<habeeb> Found it sharperguy ! /dev/sda1, is the usb!
<ker0uac> oskude: command not found
<plutarchos> THX-1138, which RPM? What I need is a wiki on adsl which focuses on users of USB modems.
<sharperguy> habeeb, nothing on /dev/hdc thats not good
<habeeb> sharperguy: /dev/sda1 on /media/SGTL MSCN type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<ker0uac> oskude: is there something I need to download?
<oskude> ker0uac: whan ubuntu did you install ?
<edgy> Hi, I installed edgy as chroot in dapper and when I try to play fgfs I got:
<edgy> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-8762, but
<edgy> this client has the version 1.0-8774.  Please make sure that the kernel
<edgy> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.
<ker0uac> oskude: I think it was the desktop.  IS there any way for me to verify?
<THX-1138> plutarchos - grab mdconf? and install alien to translate the package. -It doesn't sound likeany fun.
<oskude> ker0uac: you didnt write anything on the cd ?
<ker0uac> oskude: no
<jazzrocker> ok, i just read and followed the instructions in this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server and now i successfully have vmware-server connected to samba on my localhost. how do i add shares? where do i add them?
<habeeb> So, I just have to format /dev/sda1, amirite sharperguy ?
<ker0uac> how do I start xwindows? DO I first need to check to see whether it was installed?
<sharperguy> yea
<habeeb> sharperguy: how can I do this? ^_^
<plutarchos> THX-1138, all Greek to me mate. I fail to believe there isn't some simple approach 'wifi-fied' somewhere detailign the steps needed.
<jazzrocker> ker0uac, usually one of 'startx' or just 'X'
<Peter77> hehe I used gparted before to re-partition my HDD
<StuartWSU> aero: i cant connect to http://remote:1000 (or greater than 1000) or telnet to remote 1000 (or greater than 1000) from my ubuntu box.   if i have a service on the remote host using a port < 1000, it works fine.
<oskude> ker0uac: hmm... good question, but i think _you_ should know which cd image you used...
<Peter77> Open Source rules
<jazzrocker> ker0uac, startx is usually a script to determine how to run 'X' iirc
<sureshot> sorry all if you answered my question i was distracted helping my wife but how do i tell what version of glibc i have
<THX-1138>  live cd. - a notice on boot up says mount is not enabled. (safer?) - i need the mount command.
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: and did you try connecting to the port from the machine the server is running on?
<it2> hi
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: when it's listening on port 1000 can you connect from the same machine?
<StuartWSU> aero: i.e. loopback while on the remote host to make sure the server is running? yes.
<it2> my damn windows opera browser crashed
<sharperguy> habeeb, like i said, i dont know the best way, but on gparted you just delete all partitions drom that drive, and make one big one (probably with fat32)
<starz> im having problems changing the the premissions or some files on a harddrive while booting from a live cd. it just wont let me do it
<it2> anywayz, i'm here to get rid of it :p
<habeeb> How can I format an external usb drive? The /dev file is /dev/sda1
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: what do you see when you type "iptables -L" ?
<habeeb> Ok thanks, sharperguy . I'll ask for moar info in the channel, thanks!
<pike_> habeeb: mkfs.msdos /dev/sda1 for fat32
<ker0uac> oskude: hmm, I just did sudo apt-get insall gdm
<ker0uac> oskude: is there anything more I'll need to do?
<habeeb> That will erase the existing data, and will restore the mp3 player in its starting "form"?
<fuoco> can i use telepathy on dapper to have voip with google talk ?
<sureshot> how do i find out what version of glibc i have
<oskude> ker0uac: how should i know if i dont even know what you allready have ?
<habeeb> That will erase the existing data, and will restore the mp3 player in its starting "form"? pike_
<THX-1138> it2 - Opera for linux doesn't run the way you want it to? - Opera is in the commercial non-free repository. 2 packages opera and libqt3-mt
<frojnd> ok I am desperated (going to jump from roof :(
<frojnd> can someone help me install firefox
<pike_> habeeb: you might want to check and make sure there are not files or dir the player needs on there but yes
<buzzy-> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<it2> i have this problem: i have a 80 gig hd that i use(d) as a data disk for windows, i partitioned it, and wanted to install ubuntu on an empty partition, now ubuntu has formatted the drive, and installed itself on the entire drive instead of just one partition, how can i make sure this won't happen again?
<oskude> frojnd: sudo apt-get install firefox
<marcrosoft> Hi, im trying to install vmware-player on ubuntu LTS, kernel: 2.6.15-27-k7, and it cannot seem to open vmmon or the vmnet... i think it has something to do with the kernel version, is there a way to fix this?
<frojnd> well..
<StuartWSU> aero: on the local box? Nothing..   Its disabled - no rulesets defined.
<frojnd> oskude I don't wanna get 64bit
<THX-1138> buzzy - Hi,How are things going today?       !<item> > <nickname>
<frojnd> oskude: I tryed to install 32 bit
<kmaynard> jmitchj: sorry, went afk for a few... try  gmplayer from the terminal. are you trying to manually play a file?
<frojnd> with this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+32
<oskude> frojnd: youre on 64bit ubuntu and want 32bit firefox ?
<it2> anyone?
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: which os are you using to connect?
<sureshot> how do i find out what version of glibc i have
<frojnd> oskude: 64bit kubuntu and yes
<matt8806suomi> i'm looking for help with a telewell tw-ea200 that i have connected to my ubuntu desktop via usb, i need drivers, maybe or just help configuring it.   The telewell tw-ea200, is a usb ADSL modem
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: you already tried telnet form the remote machine, right?
<yellow> it2:  when u install
<frojnd> oskude: I wanna get 32bit firefox
<oskude> sureshot: if its libc6, check the version of that
<_eckobar_> hello everybody
<yellow> make sure
<frojnd> check the link aboce..
<oskude> frojnd: ok, no idea :)
<frojnd> above*
<yellow> u select manual partitioning
<THX-1138> it2 - there is an option the 4th in list to define partitions - you need / amd /swap
<frojnd> anyone herd for this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537&highlight=firefox+32
<it2> ok
<it2> thx
<yellow> yes it2 listen to Thx
<sureshot> oskude i need the syntax on how to find out .. what version comes with dapper
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: if you want i can try to connect to the host... to rule out that it's your client machine that is the problem
<oskude> sureshot: manyways... apt-cache show libc6
<it2> so i need to allocate 1 partition for the swap, the other for /ald, right?
<oskude> sureshot: dpkg -l | grep libc6
<buzzy-> is there any cpu monitor in ubuntu?
<pike_> buzzy-: top :)
<Neo8750> habeeb: top ??
<Neo8750> hmm where did the habeeb come from
<buzzy-> ok
<StuartWSU> aero: Yes.....  My local machine = ubuntu.  If I connect to my REMOTE machine via ssh - its fine.  when i login to the remote machine and telnet localhost 1000 the server comes up.... if i break the ssh connection and am thus returned back to my ubuntu box and then try to connect to remote on 1000, it hangs.
<THX-1138> buzzy - yes in in administration or top or ps -e in the terminal
<UKMatt> hey, I'm trying to convert something like a slide show into a a 10 second movie... or even create something from scratch in a program and don't know how to do it in ubuntu
<pike_> in fluxbox i use wmcpu or wmcpuload
<_eckobar_> problem: want to install compiz, followed steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz but when i want to make apt-get install cms compiz compiz-gnome getting following output from apt: package not installable ... package destroyed (translated from german to englisch from the scratch...real english output differ.) can anybody help me??
<buzzy-> !fortran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortran - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kopermine> Hi guys who wants to help a beginner?
* pike_ hides
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: on which ip is the webserver listening?
<Zaggynl> kopermine, what's up
<Neo8750> kopermine: depends on what you need help with
<StuartWSU> aero: you wont be able to get to it
<sureshot> oskude thanks i am new at this so i am trying just needed that info for anoter instalation
<oskude> UKMatt: hmm, dunno if openoffice can export video, but would be cool...
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: you can see it with "netstat -anp | grep 1000" or grep apache
<kopermine> I need to access my HD from the ubuntu live cd
<oskude> sureshot: np
<UKMatt> oskude, well by slideshow all i mean is that its a short basic movie, nothing complex
<kopermine> for some reason it only sees my usb hd
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: maybe it is only listening on a local ip
<it2> ow, now i restarted windows, and i have 1 partition left, it's an empty drive, shoul i partition it in windows or in ubuntu now?
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: ok sry.. then it wouldnt work on port 999
<StuartWSU> aero: nope because if i take my local ubuntu machine and boot it into windows it works fine. (dual boot)
<oskude> UKMatt: hmm, never wanted to do that, but im sure there are tools, atleast for commandline...
<StuartWSU> aero: Thats the thing - it does though
<jmitchj> Can someone help me with setting up a wireless connection?
<UKMatt> oskude, i've been looking and can't find anything
<TyggerBob> Hey all. wonder if anyone has any ideas as to what's going wrong for me.  I have an SMC 2532w pcmcia wireless card that doesn't get loaded properly.. I want to use hostap vice orinoco, which seems to be the default.  the hostap module builds fine and, as long as it's the first time after a kernel rebuild, it works fine, but the next time, it won't work .  If I do an iwconfig, it shows the wifi0, but hangs for a bit and then doesn't show
<TyggerBob> the wlan0.  I've scoured the net for ideas, but if someone here has any, I'd love to hear them.  Thanks in advance.
<dfgas> der0b, nothing shows up in windows for device
<oskude> UKMatt: mencoder and transcode (and many other terminal tools) can do videos from images
<ker0uac> I just downloaded and installed gdm
<ker0uac> xconfig doesn't work
<ker0uac> neither does startx
<ker0uac> is there something I am missing?
<oskude> ker0uac: install "ubuntu-desktop"
<THX-1138> jmitchj: Did the GUI Aystem .. Admin .. networking configure it?
<UKMatt> oskude, hmm well what about this, looking through open office it says I can export as .swf, can that be saved onto and played on a DVD?
<oskude> UKMatt: not as dvd video
<oskude> UKMatt: so you want to do dvd video ?
<ker0uac> oskude: is that the whole cd?
<jmitchj> it says activated, but i can;t access
<oskude> ker0uac: what cd ?
<UKMatt> oskude, I want to create a short... like 2 picture w/ transition clip and burn it to a dvd
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: dont know what the problem is, maybe iptables rules on your client machine? i'd try port forwarding... to redirect port 1000 to port 999 or something =)
<oskude> UKMatt: and be able to play that wiht a regular dvd player ?
<UKMatt> oskude, yeah
<orn> Hi. Is there a tool to detect the settings of a new monitor in ubuntu?
<oskude> UKMatt: i think transcode and mencoder can do that too, there are even tools to make dvd (video) menus...
<jmitchj> THX-1138: as soon as i close The network settings window and come back it;s deactivated again
<THX-1138> UKMatt - Take a peek at mplayer or mencoder. - Will those do?
<kopermine> any idea guys? my xp crashed and trying to restore some files through ubuntu
<bluefox83> how do you get your computer's ip from terminal while behind a router?
<UKMatt> don't know anything about mencoder, limme look
<aeroSoul> StuartWSU: maybe another service listening on port 1000?
<bluefox83> ifconfig is returning the ip the router dishes out
<pike_> kopermine: sudo fdisk -l"
<oskude> bluefox83: ifconfig
<THX-1138> jmitchij - Ok, i am a bit new but can help you gather more info. sudo lspci    sudo lsmod
<oskude> bluefox83: you wanted the ip of your computer
<pike_> kopermine: without the "
<Vornotron> okay.  automated CD burning requires that I use cdrecord.  (is this a correct statement?  or is there a wrapper that handles things for me?)  I've got a cdrecord HOWTO from http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html , but it's six years old, mentions considerable voodoo, and I can't tell how much of it would be done for me in a modern distribution.  So question is:  how much easier is it to burn CDs now than it was then?
<UKMatt> thx-1138, oskude, does mencoder have a GUI?  I have the package installed (probably for tovid)
<jstarcher> how do I get the size of a directory? Like read the size of everything inside from command line?
<oskude> UKMatt: dunno, but i doubt
<bluefox83> oskude, somehow an ip starting with 172 does nto sound like a real internet ip
<habeeb> Hmm, who told me the way to format that usb mp3 player? I think I just screwed it up ^_^
<oskude> bluefox83: 172 ? hmm...
<anon32> whoa, traffic prioritization is sweet!
<THX-1138> UKMatt - I have only played with it. - not familiar with tovid.
<bluefox83> oskude, yes..as in a router's defined ip
<pike_> kopermine: if the drive or partition shows up it will be something like /dev/hda1 you would mount it like sudo mkdir /media/hda1 && sudo mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<caseyomah> How do I make wine start Windows Executables when I double-click?
<jmitchj> THX-1138: What do i do with all that info?
<THX-1138> anon32 - conntrack - nerdy fun rofl
<bluefox83> oskude, my freind needs me to ssh into his machine and fix his X config, but we can't get his real ip
<oskude> bluefox83: on default, (mostly) you get a 192.168.x.x ip from routers dhcp
<habeeb> pike_: Well, have a few problems... The device is still recognised by the PC. But, it doesnt show the menus etc...
<vanisher> bluefox83: www.whatismyip.com
<bluefox83> vanisher, from TERMINAL
<habeeb> pike_: It just shows the "splash screen" when you open the mp3 player, and then nothing.. It stucks there.
<oskude> bluefox83: there you need the ip of the friends router, not the computers ip...
<bluefox83> as in no X, no way to use a browser
<kopermine> pike_:then i still don't see the partitions from ubuntu
<TyggerBob> guess no one has any ideas, eh?
<TyggerBob> Thanks anyway.
<kopermine> pike_:suspect a corrupt hybernate file
<vanisher> lynx www.whatismyip.com
<oskude> bluefox83: there are web browsers allso for terminal...
<aeroSoul> bluefox83: he could use bitchx and come to irc... there you see his ip =)
<caseyomah> bluefox83: lynx.
<jstarcher> how do I get the size of a directory? Like read the size of everything inside from command line?
<pike_> habeeb: try mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<bluefox83> aeroSoul, he's in irssi and i still get the wrong ip
<oskude> jstarcher: du
<THX-1138> jmitchj - copy and paste wifi info to a note. paste the note to pastebin most here know a lot more than i.
<bluefox83> so what.. lynx www.whatismyip.com?
<anon32> jstarcher try ls -l
<habeeb> And now pike_ ?
<oskude> jstarcher: "du -h" to make it "human" readable
<habeeb> pike_: $ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<habeeb> mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<krazykit> i can't kill this process... i've done kill -9 as root, too...
<caseyomah> bluefox83: Yep.
<Justm3> hey, plz help me with this stuff:
<Justm3> I got the cds of Ubuntu today so i booted from the cd. I tried Ubuntu then decided to install it.
<Justm3> When i reached the Partition Step (Step 5), i was confused . I selected manually edit partition table.
<Justm3> 1. I want to install Ubuntu on the last partition (sda7) it is 20GB Fat32, is this fine for the installation?
<Justm3> 2. I can resize that partition so that i can get 500 MB for swap partition, but what i want to know is how do i select it to be a swap partition (do i select "linux-swap" in the filesystem dropdown)?
<Justm3> 3. Why is it showing the first partition (sda1) as the a boot lba (and what does boot lba mean?), would it affect my Win XP installation?
<THX-1138> jmitchj > !paste
<Justm3> 4. Ok, then i move on to the next step.
<Justm3> Where every partition is set as "/media/sda#"
<Justm3> should i change "/media/sda7" to "/"?
<oskude> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Justm3> 5. When selecting the swap partition in the same step as above, should i select the swap partition as "/swap"?
<oskude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Vornotron> (also I'm having trouble with screen resolution, but I haven't gotten around to looking up the documentation for that job)
<jmitchj> !paste
<caseyomah> bluefox83: If that doesn't work you can apt-get install lynx
<jstarcher> oskude, du? heh never heard of that before, thanks, I'll give it a shot!
<plutarchos> What's the quickest way to find VP/VC values for an ADSL connection?
<pike_> habeeb: hmm try unplugging it and turing it off /on
<jstarcher> anon32, yeah that will show the files size but not directory sizes :-(
<SeanTater> !paste > Justm3
<vanisher> bluefox83 lynx is a text based browser
<oskude> jstarcher: "man du" > "du - estimate file space usage"
<jstarcher> ls
<bluefox83> vanisher, yes yes..i know
<Justm3> thx ubotu
<jmitchj> so once i paste it...then what?
<THX-1138> plutarchos - This is rough. It will get easier. - What is VP/VC?  - will netstat or ifconfig help?
<benaocaz_> soi el ligon y estoy falde
<vanisher> jmitchj: patste the link here
<benaocaz_> qien se atreve
<jstarcher> oskude, whoa, that just throws out a size of all the files inside it. I want to know the total size of everything within a specific directory. I'll read the man real quick to see if I can do that with du
<habeeb> pike_: nothing.. But let me try another time.. btw, whats the chance that it completely fucked up?
<paolob> Hi guys! is there in ubuntu a software to manage a little sale point?
<jmitchj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25682/
<habeeb> I got this error pike_ : mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<pike_> jstarcher: du -ach directory the last line will have a total you can even pipe it through grep and just get that line
<oskude> jstarcher: look at the very last entry, what does it show ?
<yellow> hey guys
<[Jonne] > I can't start Konqueror and Amarok. I have the Gnome desktop, and I think it's related to XGL. Can somebody help?
<pike_> habeeb: what kind of mp3 player?
<smyru> Hi, can I build a *.deb binary from an installed package? I mean I have f.e. zip installed in the system, and I want to package it to .deb. A reverse action to installing from .deb. Is there any tool to do that?
<oskude> jstarcher: but you can use "-hs" to show only that last entry
<kopermine> pike_: any ideas left?
<habeeb> pike_: an unknown one, from a local company. It was acting entirely as an external hard drive, because I started screwing up..
<jstarcher> oskude, yeah it does show the directories but there are a lot of files and it's hard to find them all with so much outputting
<habeeb> Actually pike_ , before that format command you gave me, I could enter songs, I just had 400MB of unused space wasted, without a reason.
<pike_> kopermine: sorry
<habeeb> pike_: (not blaming you of course.)
<jmitchj> now wait for someone to look at it?
<oskude> jstarcher: you did want to know how much a dir is using space ?
<jstarcher> oskude, yea
<oskude> jstarcher: so wheres the problem ?
<jstarcher> oskude, It's just showing me too much lol, I want to see just the directorys on the screen
<vanisher> jmitchj: indeed ;-) what is your problem, paste that together with the link
<jstarcher> ahhh I got it
<jstarcher> it shows it right
<benaocaz_> qie qiere ligar desde benaocaz
<jeevesbond> Hello, am attempting to compile Wine from source (in Edgy), but it always segfaults due to this bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/56965 (which neither party seem willing to fix). To workaround the bug I need to add '-fno-stack-protector' to my CFLAGS. Where are CFLAGS defined? In Gentoo they seem to be stored in /etc/make.conf, but in the Ubuntu Edgy environment that file does not exist?!
<jstarcher> pike_, thanks, worked great
<jmitchj> I can;t get my Wireless to work on my laptop...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25682/
<jstarcher> oskude, thanks for the help, I appreciate ti
<habeeb> pike_: any ideas? :/
<oskude> jeevesbond: i assume those are normal environment variables, so you set them like in the terminal
<oskude> jeevesbond: see "./configure --help"
<jeevesbond> Ahhh, ok great! Thanks for the help oskude!
<pike_> habeeb: format should be fat32 you might try formatting it in windows..
<oskude> jeevesbond: or you can manually add them to the "Makefile"
<habeeb> pike_: which I dont have... I cant format it in Linux? And the menus etc, will be restored? :/
<jeevesbond> Hmmm, I think Wine has piles of makefiles... :D
<pike_> habeeb: you should be able to yes
<habeeb> pike_: 22:11 < pike_> habeeb: you should be able to yes
<THX-1138> jeevesbond - vitamin #winehq is an encyclopedia.
<habeeb> oops :P
<habeeb> pike_: what about: " mkfs.msdos -F 32 /dev/xxx"
<jstarcher> oskude and pike_, fyi the "-s" argument was what I wanted
<jstarcher> just a summary :-P
<pike_> habeeb: there wasnt any other files in that partition  before you formatted?
<oskude> jstarcher: did i say that ? ;)
<jeevesbond> Oh, I see. But there is one overriding one. Thanks guys
<habeeb> pike_: I couldnt check it out. But well, the /media/usb which was mounted on, was completely empty.
<pike_> habeeb: you could try that depending on the player
<pike_> habeeb: wont hurt anything :)
<jstarcher> oskude, ohahha I missed that message, sorry
<cipher_nemo> How do I logout and close X in ubuntu?
<habeeb> Tried fat32 with that command I gave you pike_ , still endless splash screen and nothing more...
<vanisher> ctrl-backspace? ;-)
<habeeb> btw, I cant mount it... Because of "bad superblock" any ideas?
<ChickenTalons> habeeb = your HD is going back to allah
<pike_> habeeb: try taking battery out and replacing
<dredhammer> hello all does gnomebaker 0.6.0 have overburn options in it? Went to the support forums and saw this screenshot http://static.flickr.com/30/91544734_53c7c99d90_o.png
* Llewxam sighs ... no matter what i try to do i can't get back into my gdm. i'm on irssi trying to get this fixed. 
<habeeb> ChickenTalons: What do you mean, sir?
<jstarcher> you know how when you do "cd .." it brings you up a directory? Is there a way to go up two or three at a time?
<dredhammer> but when i compiled the latest version i don't have the overburn option
<cipher_nemo> How do I logout and --close-- X in ubuntu?
<pike_> jstarcher: cd ../ for back one or ../../ for two etc
<ChickenTalons> habeeb, cmon man, that couldnt be that hard to understand.
<oskude> Llewxam: what happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/hdm restart" ?
<vanisher> jstarcher: cd .. cd ../..
<oskude> Llewxam: what happens when you run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ? (sorry typo)
<jstarcher> nice, thanks guys!
<Llewxam> oskude: the same thing that always happens. after hte login page i get a black screen.
<jstarcher> linux is sooo nice
<habeeb> ChickenTalons: Actually, what HD are you talking about? :/
<jstarcher> screw windows forever
<jmitchj> Is anyone able to help me activate my wireless connection on my laptop?...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25682/
<vanisher> jstarcher: sorry mate MS flightsim is not running yet ;-)
<Hizer> Anyone know of any good free web hosting that support MySQL and Php?
<oskude> Llewxam: do you see any errors with "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"
<ChickenTalons> habeeb, the one with the bad superblock. Someone must have fatwah'd on it
<cipher_nemo> How do I logout and --close-- X in ubuntu? (should be a simple question and answer) :(
<der0b> omg, why have I been terrified of setting up cron jobs??   crontab -e just makes it so easy!  ack..  what a fool!
<jstarcher> vanisher, you mean it's not on *nix yet?
<oskude> Hizer: if you find one, please let me know too ;)
<Llewxam> oskude: not with that but i found some errors with xauth.
<habeeb> Thats my poor usb mp3 player ChickenTalons
<habeeb> And yes I fucked it up ^_^
<oskude> Llewxam: ah, interestin, what ?
<Hizer> I thought about using HostUltra but I hear it is a horrid service.
<ChickenTalons> habeeb, someone must have declared a jihad on it b/c of your poor taste in music
<jeevesbond> cipher_nemo: There should be a little icon on the top-right I think. A little door and an arrow
<Paddy_EIRE> cipher_nemo: either use the quit button on the top panel far left, or System > Quit
<pike_> jmitchj: have you tried sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`   yet? the `` arent quotes
<cipher_nemo> jeevesbond: but this will just get me back to a login screen for gnome/X... I want command line
<habeeb> ChickenTalons: I'm in a quite sensitive situation right now, no religious things at this moment, please :P
<Llewxam> to make it simple it says i got an error in locking new authority, fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<[Silver> Test
<jeevesbond> You can go down a runlevel or two using the 'init' command
<habeeb> What is the superblock error btw ChickenTalons ?
<oskude> Llewxam: hmm, do you have kdm/kde running ? (or even xdm)
<Tokenbad> I forgot who I was talking to about the drive problem...plumber showed up and had to go deal with that
<jonah1980> hi can anyone help me upload a file with gftp, it'll only let me access the site with the http protocol, but won't let me upload anything, but i can download
<jeevesbond> Or if you want to leave X running in the background press: ctrl-alt-F2
<Llewxam> oskude: none of the above. only gnome.
<jeevesbond> Or ctrl-alt-F3
<Tokenbad> oskude, and pike_ I know was helping but not sure whoelse
<Tokenbad> but back to my problem...
<jeevesbond> And so on...
<vanisher> cipher_nemo: ctrl-backspace?
<Tokenbad> I ran fsck on the drive...it fixed part of the space problem that gparted did...but need to find a way to get the rest of the space back
<oskude> Llewxam: well, something is running allready if xauth says... or is that maybe an old message ?
<habeeb> pike_: If I return it back (its on guarantee) will they be able to restore it?
<Llewxam> it's what i got after typing startx, and it's the same message i get.
<pike_> habeeb: if you do that admit nothing :)
<oskude> Llewxam: you should not use startx!
<pike_> habeeb: it just doesnt work you dont know why.  whats a linux? etc
<jmitchj> pike: I hadn;t tried that, but am trying now
<jeevesbond> vanisher: Seems he might have pressed some of those buttons we told him about... Waits for 'Connetion reset by peer' message :)
<habeeb> haha
<habeeb> Ok pike_
<sharperguy> gdm
<Tokenbad> oskude, any idea where I can find the space that it is saying is used even though its not?
<vanisher> jeevesbond: yess, guess he managed to get to the cli
<jmitchj> pike: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic is already the newest version.
<jmitchj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bluefox83> doesn't X create a file someplace when it starts up X to prevent multiple X sessions from being started?
<habeeb> That evil uncle screwed it up, pike_  >:
<Llewxam> >.<' k... well i just want to fix this.
<[SBM] Hizer> www.freewebs.com/silverbulletmonks
<oskude> Tokenbad: the last time you said cfdisk has a 77gb partition and a 2gb partitions, so that makes 80gb...
<[SBM] Hizer> What do you think of that layout?
<harisund_> has anybody successfully Yahoo! music videos in Ubuntu? What have they used?
<ubuntu__> hi guys
<jstarcher> whats up
<stealth_> hey guys, I just installed kubuntu edgy. Turns out I don't like KDE as much as Gnome. Is there a way to replace kubuntu with ubuntu w/o reinstalling?
<vanisher> [SMB] Hizer, way to dar
<vanisher> dark
<jstarcher> stealth_ iirc there is
<ubuntu__> stealth_,  i think u can
<habeeb> pike_: so that, "superblock" error, is not fixable?
<ubuntu__> stealth_,  look in adept
<heanol_> question..
<ubuntu__> for ubuntu-desktop
<jmitchj> pike_: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic is already the newest version.
<jmitchj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oskude> Llewxam: i would recommend restarting the pc and looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<dredhammer> does the latest gnomebaker have overburn in it?
<pike_> habeeb: it is but you need some more info on your mp3 player maybe there is no reason you cant reformat the partition and have it work
<cipher_nemo> How do I close gnome/x and get to a command prompt? (no, logout does not close x, I want to quit x completely)
<heanol_> i have hda,sda,sdb,sdc,sdd,sde.. what hd should grub install to?
<stealth_> I know you would install ubuntu with ubuntu-desktop, but removing kubuntu-desktop is the trickier thing isn't it?
<jstarcher> stealth_ In synaptic you can remove it
<heanol_> i have hda,sda,sdb,sdc,sdd,sde.. i would like grub to install to sde, what hd should grub install to?
<Llewxam> oskude: precisely what should i look for in the log?
<SinnerG> a Bind Q: is it possible to include every file in a certain folder? like include "/some/path/*.bind" ? Anyone knows? I cant test it atm and nobody answered me on #bind the whole day :p
<ubuntu__> stealth_,  i installed kubuntu from ubuntu , if that makes sense
<ubuntu__> ;)
<oskude> cipher_nemo: gnome runs in "ctrl+alt+f7" f1-f6 are consoles...
<buzzy-> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<oskude> Llewxam: normally its an [EE]  in the beginning of a line
<Llewxam> k i'll try that and come back
<cipher_nemo> oskude: I don't want x running at all... how do consoles help me?
<oskude> cipher_nemo: so you dont really have to close gnome to get to the console
<ubuntu__> !snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 347 kB, installed size 824 kB
<pike_> jmitchj: sorry not any more advise other than searching ubuntuforums.org for your card maybe
<cipher_nemo> oskude: no, I don't want a terminal window
<oskude> cipher_nemo: ok, then go to console and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<cipher_nemo> oskude: ty!
<vanisher> cipher_nemo: set your runlevel to 3
<ubuntu__> any1 installed XGL here?
<oskude> cipher_nemo: and i didnt say anthing about a terminal window, i said going to console with "ctrl+alt+f1"
<pike_> !xgl > ubuntu__
<jstarcher> Is there a way to show how much of you swap is being used? It doesn't show it in df
<ubuntu__> pike_, ty
<jeevesbond> cipher_nemo: Open a terminal and type 'init 3' (think that works from a terminal window)--as vanisher recommended.
<oskude> jstarcher: free
<jstarcher> thx
<oskude> jstarcher: free -m (for megabytes)
<jeevesbond> "<- cipher_nemo has disconnected (Remote closed the connection)" I suppose that worked then...
<jstarcher> whoa!
<jstarcher> looks like I should get some more ram on my server
<jstarcher> 256mb and 246 is used
<jstarcher> -_-
<jeevesbond> Yes ubuntu__ I have xgl
<oskude> jstarcher: uninstall gnome & co in server...
<ubuntu__> jeevesbond, kool , any improvment in performance or anything?
<oskude> jstarcher: actually theres even an iso for server isntallation
<habeeb> pike_: I'll annoy you some more, sorry. After a reboot I got some changes. First of all, /dev/sda1 dissapeared and /dev/sda took its place, and I got these errors: http://pastebin.ca/191198 . Check them out, in case something changed, if you'd like.
<jstarcher> oskude, it's not ubuntu on that rig, it's slackware :-P
<earthian> hello
<earthian> my PPP is spaming my copnsole :(
<earthian> console*
<pike_> jstarcher: i run xubuntu on 256 and and its my server and media box
<earthian> how to stop that?
<jeevesbond> ubuntu__: Performance? Well everyone who owns an ATI card is waiting for them to release drivers so we wont need XGL anymore :)
<ubuntu__> jeevesbond,  aah ok, well u see i have crappy intel onboard card
<jstarcher> pike_: yeah I dunno why it's all used up? Is there a way to show what pid's are using it?
<jeevesbond> If you want XGL performance, get an nVidia card and you wont need to run XGL at all. :)
<ubuntu__> earthian,  hi
<Lard-O-Lad> does the ubuntu livecd run any daemons?
<earthian> hi
<jeevesbond> Ahhhh, I know how you feel mate
<Ander_> hi
<plutarchos> jstarcher, you wouldn't know a trick for finding the VP/VC value (ADSL etc) would you? I happen to be connected presently via a USB ADSL modem on WinXP - any files here which can be analysed?
<ubuntu__> earthian,  try network-admin as root or gksu network-admin
<earthian> my ATI uses fglrx? is that the same as XGL?
<oskude> Lard-O-Lad: propably
<ubuntu__> Lard-O-Lad,  yep they do
<earthian> what i will see there ubuntu__ ?
<oskude> earthian: no
<ubuntu__> earthian,  net control options :)
<jstarcher> plutarchos, nope, sorry
<Lard-O-Lad> i have a PC without a monitor, does the Live CD run a ssh server/ftpd?
<pike_> habeeb: lets just do sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and then delete sda1 and select write and then recreate it and write and then quit and then mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<ubuntu__> Lard-O-Lad,  ssh =yes, ftp = no
<oskude> Lard-O-Lad: not automaticly
<jstarcher> oskude: hmm why is it not showing the correct amounts when I do free -m?
<plutarchos> jstarcher, no problem - next quickie, I've selected my rather basic Lexmark printer (parallel port connected) from the printer config on Ubuntu... yet it isn't adding.
<Lard-O-Lad> oskude
<oskude> jstarcher: it doesnt ? how do you know ?
<plutarchos> jstarcher, liveCD version. Is this a known problem? Or will it only work on the installed version?
<earthian> ubuntu__, where should i look exactly? i am sorry but i do not know what causes the sapmming in console :(
<jstarcher> oskude: it says I'm using almost all 2gb on my worksation, but krellm says I'm not even using a gig
<jeevesbond> earthian: No, fglrx is the proprietary driver from ATI. XGL is some malarky that allows Beryl to work
<Tokenbad> oskude, well after ran fsck to try and fix what qparted did....it now says have a 47 gig drive with like 15 gigs free
<earthian> spamming*
<earthian> thanks jeevesbond :)
<oskude> jstarcher: hmm...
<pike_> jstarcher: ubuntu's going to use whatever available ram you have for stuff free doesnt really give you a good idea it would look like you needed more if you had 512 and typed free
<kothz> linux memory management is a bit obscure to mere mortals.  It'll use up all its ram, without freeing it.
<Tokenbad> oskude, so now its missing like 30 gigs
<Mouldy> Hey all! I'm having a problem reading floppies, I put it in and have no way of accessing them. Any fix for this?
<habeeb> Actually pike_ , its 1GB of free space, nothing inside.
<pike_> jstarcher: although with gnome you do prob need more
<habeeb>    Name        Flags      Part Type  FS Type          [Label]         Size (MB)
<habeeb>  ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<habeeb>                             Pri/Log   Free Space                         992.93
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  try mountign them manually
<it2> yow, anyone who knows how i can partition my harddrive in ubuntu?
<oskude> Tokenbad: sorry, im tired to start explaining partitions atm...
<jeevesbond> Beryl does funky effects on your desktop (it's/was also known as compiz)...Just in case you didn't know
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, how? mount /media/floppy0?
<earthian> omfg!!! o_O
<earthian> Mem:       1033564    1003052      30512
<Dr_willis> it2,  gparted, or the othe rfdisking tools
<earthian> total used free
<earthian> ^^
<earthian> omg i am out of mem
<earthian> :/
<it2> ty dr willis
<oskude> jstarcher: well, i usually trust free more than kgrellm...
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0   (or similer line)
<jstarcher> pike_: it's slackware.....
<pike_> jstarcher: same principal
<it2> wow damn, my system restarted and i get this msg: grub loading, plz wait errror 17
<it2> anyone?
<jstarcher> oskude: I don't....theres nothing running to use that much ram. Gnome system monitor says the same as krellm too
<jstarcher> pike_: yeah, I'm not running any WM on that rig
<jstarcher> just CL
<suff0kate> how come when i do tsocks gaim it won't let me connect anymore everything is set up right
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, Ok, I tried that, the drive made a bit of noise and then terminal said "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<kothz> Your OS will manage the RAM.  It won't necessarily free it.
<oskude> jstarcher: hmm, so you got 2gb ram and how much swap ?
<it2> help help
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  its worth wile learning how to manually mount things.. :P if its a dos floppy use -t fat
<jstarcher> oskude: yes 2gb ram and 2gb swap
<it2> grub loading error 17, anyone who knows this?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<habeeb> pike_: Since its just empty space should I create a sda1? :/
<THX-1138>  kthz - Had you seen "linux swappiness" discussed on th 'Net?
<it2> i get this immediatly afetr startup
<pike_> habeeb: write the changes then create sda1 and write again and quit
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, Yeah, I managed to get it working using -t vfat (is there a difference between that and fat?) I was also assuming that ubuntu could just mount them automatically? Is there a way to do that rather than doing it manually all the time?
<it2> looks like i can't even acces my bios
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  its supposed to mount them.. i recall finding the floppy in the media stuff and rightclick/mounting them.. but i dont mess with them much
<jstarcher> oskude: gnome system monitor says I'm using 820mb ram and 20mb swap
* kothz snickers.  I manage linux farms. :) Tuning swappy is my life. :)
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  the # of floppys i use a year < 2 :)
<Dr_willis> This is the only machine i got out of like 9 that has a floppy.
<Demo1> evening all
<Jowi> it2: how many harddisks do you have? what type of harddisks (IDE or SATA)?
<oskude> jstarcher: hmm, system monitor says 178 ram used here, and free says 178mb too ...
<highneko> How can I get rid of the window outlines when minimizing? I found some information about removing the outline when programs are started, but not for minimizing.
<habeeb> pike_: sda1 will be bootable?
<pike_> habeeb: yeah flag it bootable
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, even so, would have thought technology as old as floppy drives would "just work" :p
<oskude> jstarcher: -/+ buffers/cache:        178
<Dr_willis> highneko,  yep - i find that annoying also.. but the gnome guys dont like to give us too many options.
<it2> jowi: i have 2 hd's 1 10 gig with ms installed, a 80 gb with ubuntu on it
<oskude> jstarcher: and swap used is the same too :/
<it2> both are ata
<Demo1> anyone here got a problem I can attempt to help with? (I am over due to help some people)
<it2> ide
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  the system really dosetn have a method to realize the floppy has changed.. DOS sort of faked it.. and windows i think just constantly scans..
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  or at least i think thats how it works.
<THX-1138> jstarcher - Do you have a server installed?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  learning to MOUNT things yourself is the best idea. the auto-mounting stuff just causes more hassles.
<habeeb> I created the partition but there is no /dev/sda1 pike_
<blabla> Demo1, you have one
<StAfZe6> hello
<pike_> habeeb: what did it call it?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  also umount the floppy befor removing it
<Jowi> it2: if you can do this in bios, change the boot order of the harddisks. if you can not, physically change the order of them.
<str47> hey
<StAfZe6> no
<jstarcher> THX-1138, yes
<str47> ?
<it2> ok, thx
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, What happens if I don't (umount)? Corrupt data or something?
<Jowi> it2: wait
<habeeb> pike_: I called it "sda1" and it appears alright in cfdisk /dev/sda
<it2> i can't acces the bios, so i'll fysicly change the order
<jstarcher> oskude: appearently the +/- thing is the real number
<Demo1> mmm apparently so blabla
<oskude> jstarcher: yup
<habeeb> But there isnt a sda1 in the /dev directory pike_
<Jowi> it2: can you see grub at all?
<jstarcher> oskude, cool thanks
<pike_> habeeb: now after exiting cfdisk type mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<habeeb> pike_: That sda1, was a partition right?
<it2> what is grub?
<Demo1> it2
<habeeb> But there is no /dev/sda1 pike_  :3
<Demo1> grub is grand unified bootloader
<zool2005> evenin all
<THX-1138> jstarcher - 1.2g here and no swapfile usage. - wondering if apache always uses swap. google "linux swappiness" good explanation and tweaks
<pike_> habeeb: yeah sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<Justy-> hi =)
<Jowi> it2: the boot manager. you can select which kernel to use or boot windows for example
<it2> nope
<jstarcher> oskude & pike_: only 108mb used on the slackware server after all :-D
<it2> can't see it
<habeeb> pike_: /dev/sda1: No such file or directory
<whyso> can most games run in wine?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  or worse. :)
<Jowi> it2: so switch the order of the disks. see if that helps
<Justy-> question: I have a sda hdd which has a format of NTFS
<pike_> habeeb: did you write changes before exiting cfdisk?
<it2> ok, i'll try
<Dr_willis> whyso,  SOME games can run with wine
<Demo1> can't see what it2?
<Jowi> it2: why can't you access BIOS btw?
<zool2005> is it possible to do a minimal install of ubuntu to use on an old laptop? I want to choose my own packages to avoid bloat
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, oh noes! :o Either way though, it's a bit daft that a user-friendly distro like ubuntu can't handle floppys :p
<habeeb> Yes, and now when I do "cfdisk /dev/sda" the partition appears alright.
<Justy-> question: I go to SystemAdmin.Disk manager
<bluefox83> anyone familiar with the synaptics kernel module?
<jstarcher> THX-1138, interesting
<it2> i can acces bios
<habeeb> But it was saying something about "couldnt read it , reboot first" or something. I'll reboot.
<it2> srry, didn't see
<jstarcher> THX-1138, 1.2g of 2g?
<jstarcher> for u?
<whyso> ah ok, trying to decide weather or not to dual boot; do the majority of newer ones?
<it2> so i'll swap the master and slave, right?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  go research the history of the floppy and linux befor you start passing judgement.. and as far as i know - it DOES work fine for my system
<pike_> habeeb: ok unplug it and replug then try the command again
<THX-1138> whyso - The more they utilise cd copy protection or directx the less likely it will run as just point and click install. - take a peek at cedega.
<Justy-> question: then it enables /tmp/sdablablabla and i can access there ONLY with root privilages
<habeeb> Aw ok pike_
<Jowi> it2: oh, but not change the boot order from there? I see.
<whyso> ok thanks
<baconbacon> zool2005: look into the server cd, then go from there
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  thats the problem with automounting stuff.. when it breaks - its yet anothe rlayer to troubledshoot.
<THX-1138> jstarcher - 1.2g total.
<jstarcher> of swap?
<jstarcher> right
<Justy-> question: can i access there without the help of disk manager directly
<bluefox83> i need to know what the new name for the kernel module "Synaptics" is
<oskude> zool2005: you could install using the server image, afaik theres no (yet) easy way to install a base system like with debian
<zool2005> baconbacon, thanks
<Jowi> it2: is it a fresh install of ubuntu?
<whyso> i really wish directx was made open source :(
<it2> jowi: yes
<Demon012> lol so do i whyso
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  as far as i know.. you find the floppy drive icon, right click, and slect mount.
<THX-1138> jstarcher - somethin like 200mbs used - heavy use of mysql here.
<Demon012> SDL is a good middleground tho i suppose
<Demon012> just gotta convince more developers to use it
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  then befor you remove the disk you right click - select unmounr
<Justy-> hi =)
<Justy-> question: I have a sda hdd which has a format of NTFS
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, I only get a floppy icon when I've already mounted it, so the only option I have is to unmount it...which makes sense :p
<oskude> zool2005: and my favorite minimal wm is "openbox" ;)
<Justy-> question: I go to SystemAdmin.Disk manager
<Justy-> question: then it enables /tmp/sdablablabla and i can access there ONLY with root privilages
<habeeb> What the fuck pike_ :P now there are /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 and nothing of /dev/sda*
<Justy-> question: can i access there without the help of disk manager directly
<boink> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jstarcher> THX-1138, yeah I dunno if apache uses swap, I'd guess if it needed to it would but otherwise not...my server is just a LAN fileserver and I do have apache/mysql up but they aren't really used at all
<zool2005> oskude: there is not internet connection, will I be able to access repositories on other ubuntu cd?
<pike_> habeeb: thats fine
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  thers a setting for the gnome desktop to show unmounted floppies - i do belive. I dont use gnome.. so cant tell you more... I dont want ANY icons on my desktop
<oskude> zool2005: yes
<Jowi> it2: then I would probably try to reinstall it instead of swap the order first of all. The problem is probably this: when grub is installed it is installing itself on the MBR (master boot record) on the wrong disk. and the wrong disk is bootable in bios. wierd problem but happens.
<pike_> habeeb: well sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<it2> jowi: it is a fresh install, but ubuntu used the entire 80 gb hd, while i only meant to give it a 10 gb partition, so i went back to ms, deleted the partition, then partitioned it again to a 10 gb and a 70 gb partition
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: if you change the umask to 000 you can access without super user privilages
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, ok thanks, I'll check gconf
<habeeb> pike_: Ok
<pike_> habeeb: hald is waky that way
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  i dont think you got to go that extreme.. if you do.. thats showing WHY i dont use gnome..
<habeeb> And then unplug && plug?
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, what is umask and where can i change it from?
<it2> ok , i'll fysicly swap the disks
<Jowi> it2: ah, then try a reinstall. set up the partitions properly in the installation.
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, What do you use? One of the *boxes?
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, ow, thanks btw =)
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  i tend to use kde.
<pike_> habeeb: might as well
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, I didn't particularly like KDE. Just wasn't for me I guess, prefer Gnome's way of doing things
<habeeb> ok
<it2> ko
<it2> ok
<jstarcher> oskude pike_ THX-1138: well I'm outta here, I have to goto work. Thanks for the help
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: np, open /etc/fstab and look for the line with the NTFS drive
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  of gnomes lack of ways to do things. :)
<Jowi> it2: better another failed installation than having to re-switch again in case it doesn't work.
<it2> man , i hope using ubuntu will be easier then installing it :p
<oskude> jstarcher: have fun
<habeeb> Now its only /dev/sda and /dev/sda1 pike_  :P Hide and seek?
<Dr_willis> Mouldy,  the more i used gnome.. the more i disliked it. :)  but Linux is all about Flexability
<it2> ok
<Jowi> it2: bad luck that's all.
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, Well, as much as I'd agree with you at the moment (:P) it tends to be quite well behaved
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, I couldn't see.. would you like me to pastebin it?
<kupesoft> Why did breezy upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.7?
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: if it isnt there your gonna have to add it
<Mouldy> Dr_willis, Each to his own I guess. I used fluxbox for a while, got bored of that pretty quickly :p
<it2> jowi: i've gotten a headacke after trying to install it the entire afternoon, must be my lack of knowledge :)
<Jowi> it2: use ext3 for the linux partition
<sharky-> woo ubuntu!!!
<Jowi> it2: and install grub on MBR
<Lard-O-Lad> better yet...
<Lard-O-Lad> !ntfs-3g > Justy-
<vanisher> !snort
<kupesoft> Why did breezy upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.7??
<Zaggynl> hmm what does Ubuntu default to? I just clicked next a lot
<habeeb> Should I do the same for /dev/sda1 pike_ ? :/
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 347 kB, installed size 824 kB
<vanisher> !exim
<ubotu> exim: An MTA (Mail Transport Agent). In component universe, is extra. Version 3.36-18ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 758 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<it2> jowi: can i install ubuntu on a hd wich has also a ms data partition on it?
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, http://pastebin.com/800250
<oskude> Zaggynl: default what ?
<Jowi> it2: believe me, it is bad luck. I managed to screw up to have error 17 once (my own fault). yes you can absolutely install on the same disk
<Zaggynl> oskude, the file system, does it use ext2 by default?
<oskude> Zaggynl: ext3
<it2> jowi: ok, thx man
<Zaggynl> ah okay
<cipher_nemo> For ubuntu 6.06 dapper install CD, is there a quicker way to install than selecting Start/Install... I noticed a command line you can enter a command?
<pike_> habeeb: is it working again?
<adam0509> hi
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: did you get a PM from ubotu?
<zool2005> oskude: I'd considered installing Arch linux but there is little support and all my questions went unanswered on IRC so I'll try installing my trusted Ubuntu!
<adam0509> Why got I french on that page : https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<it2> jowi: earlier today ubuntu erased my entire win data hd and dleted all partitions i made in windows, can you guide me thrue the install?
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, it tells me to have Fuse installed
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, yes
<habeeb> No, endless splash screen still, pike_ . But the /dev/sdb became /dev/sda again..
<CVirus> how can I update a single package using apt ?
<adam0509> Why got I french on that page : https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<adam0509> Why got I french on that page : https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<adam0509> Why got I french on that page : https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<adam0509> Why got I french on that page : https://help.ubuntu.com/ ???
<adam0509> thx.
<oskude> cipher_nemo: sudo apt-get install programname
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, can you inform me about it ? please
<graveson> i am trying to install a tvr/dvb type device,can someone please tell me what this is : snd_rawmidi
<cipher_nemo> oskude: so I'd want to do what for programname to get full ubuntu?
<CVirus> adam0509: is that a proper way to ask a question ?
<Jowi> it2: very difficult to guide over IRC (and I work tomorrow). If it erased all your win data you did make something wrong in the setup for sure.
<it2> jowi: what is best, install ubuntu on the entire 80 gig hd , then repartition the hd in ubuntu, or create a partition while installing?
<adam0509> no one answer me in several channel...
<adam0509> beginning to being annoyed...
<oskude> cipher_nemo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Zaggynl> adam0509, spamming doesn't help either
<it2> jowi: i'm sure it's my fault:p
<suff0kate> whats the command to edit a text in terminal i forget sudo something
<adam0509> I Knowh ><
<CVirus> adam0509: ask your ISP
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: well NTFS is proprietary to microsoft, for a while now linux users have been trying to read and write from NTFS partition.  NTFS-3G is by far the best implementation.  (however it is still in beta, not to be used in "production" machines)
<Zaggynl> adam0509, the site is in french for you?
<adam0509> is the wiki.ubuntu.com the officiel wiki ?
<cipher_nemo> oskude: k, thx... have you done this before on a new install instead of letting it boot to gnome/x?
<it2> jowi: installer is not very clear if you're a win user for like 12 yrs
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<THX-1138> suff0kate: edit with root priv? sudo gedit or nan or even ed  OMG!
<Justy-> Lard-O-Lad, hmmm
<adam0509> that page only (I'm french by the way, so its a ISP script h4x something ?)
<Jowi> it2: create partitions during setup is easier. for example partition1: / (root) 6GB ext3, partition 2: swap 1GB, partition 3: /home 30GB ext3
<kupesoft> Why did breezy upgrade firefox to 1.5.0.7??
<suff0kate> how do i edit a text that only read only in terminal
<suff0kate> ?
<THX-1138> s/nan/nano/g
<oskude> cipher_nemo: no, as the desktop (alternate) cd installs that automaticly
<Lard-O-Lad> Justy-: if you just want to read from a NTFS partition, then the default NTFS drivers will do
<suff0kate> nano kk ty
<habeeb> btw pike_ just for the history of this thing... Why am I getting a folder with the mp3 in my "computer" directory even tho its not mounted?
<cipher_nemo> oskude: ok... I;ll try to install the ubuntu-desktop and see if it works :) thx again
<it2> jowi: wich partition will be my win data partition then?
<CVirus> how can I update a single package using apt ?
<it2> jowi: i still wonna use 70 gig for win u see
<Jowi> it2: does not matter which one it is. can make it as number 1, 2, 3 or 4. linux make no difference where it is
<it2> jowi: so i want to make 70 gig ntfs, 1 gig fat32 for swapping between ubuntu and win, and 9 gig for ubuntu itself
<pike_> habeeb: well at least you still have a sweet thumbdrive :)
<Llewxam> amazing.. changed kernels and it works.... backing my stuff up now for a format and reinstall... as much as i'd hate to do it.
<oskude> adam0509: bad that theres not even an option to select the desired languange for that site...
<habeeb> No pike_
<habeeb> I cant store things inside..
<Jowi> it2: swap is not fat32. and you can not use it for both win and linux
<THX-1138> it2 - A Fat32 partition can be useful for files to be seen in linux and windows.
<adam0509> I want to see the english Wiki... but I ddon't find how !!!!!!!!!
<habeeb> Well, I'm so going to that store tomorrow and saying that my bad unclie tried to apply some songs and plugged it off before he rejected the device.. :(
<Jowi> it2: you can make 70GB ntfs, 9 gig ext3 and 1gb swap (for linux)
<it2> jowi: ok
<oskude> adam0509: hmm, but i dont get it as german, even that im in germany...
<it2> jowi: thx dude
<TyggerBob> Jowi, I don't think me meant that as a swap drive..
<adam0509> :|
<Jowi> it2: no probs
<TyggerBob> I think he meant as a "transfer" drive
<TyggerBob> that's what I do as well.
<adam0509> erh.... is that "thing" the official wiki => https://help.ubuntu.com/community ???
<zerberus_> hi!
<Jowi> TyggerBob: ah, yeah. you might be right. that's what you meant it2?
<TyggerBob> one that's writable from both the Ubuntu and Windows
<oskude> adam0509: "wiki" is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<earthian> nn all
<ryan__> what could cause this error:      There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. The Settings Daemon restarted too many times. The last error message was: System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred.GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in
<it2> jowi: should i resize the hd?
<adam0509> okay...
<TyggerBob> but it2, you will still need an actual _swap_ partition formated as swap for Ubuntu.
<zerberus_> Anyone ever had the problem that the Kernel freezes at startup if a USB-Hub is connected?
<adam0509> I think i'm gonna add very much text for it....
<Centaur5> If an Averatec laptop crashes when it tries to boot the install cd in text or live cd mode is it going to be impossible to put it on?
* ephemeros yo!
<it2> ok
* Tokenbad is so confused on what to do now
<Jowi> it2: if that was what you meant, 1: ntfs 69 gb, 2: ext3 9 gb, 3: fat32 1gb, 4: swap 1gb
<it2> then i'll make 4 partitions
<adam0509> It's a huge holed wiki.... oskude don't you think so ?
<it2> jowi: that is what i mean yes
<fyrestrtr> Centaur5: define 'crash'
<oskude> adam0509: huge holed ?
<Paddy_EIRE> how simple would it be to change the gnome splash screen
<adam0509> the french wiki must be above 4 or 5 more bigger !
<Jowi> it2: if you will wipe the hdd anyway there's no need to resize it. remember you can only have 4 primary partitions.
<Centaur5> fyrestrtr: It does a kernel init error
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: system > preferences > splash screen
<TyggerBob> I'd make the fat32 drive even a bit bigger.. I'm finding that 1G wasn't enough.. depending whether your actually leaving stuff there...
<it2> ok
<H080J03> ok i have just purchesed a usb bluetooth dongle, i would like to scan for some devices useing it, how would i go about doing this
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: it aint there
<fyrestrtr> what?
<Tokenbad> I need someone to help me with a drive problem
<cberlo> where would I look for information about an Edgy LTSP install that doesn't allow logins through LDM?
<fyrestrtr> Centaur5: anything before the error that you see on the screen?
<TyggerBob> H080J03, try hcitool hci0 scan
<TyggerBob> I think..
<cberlo> (and/or any additional docs to take advantage of the new local devices features and local printing...)
<pike_> H080J03: i think youll need bluez-utils package
<it2> jowi: can i install in english and change the language latr to dutch? i wonna do this cause now i have to translate each step..
<fyrestrtr> cberlo: #ubuntu+1 is a good place to start
<pike_> H080J03: too
<Jowi> it2: yes
<Centaur5> TyggerBob: Can you let me know how to issue the command when I can't get into the live cd?
<it2> ok, thx
<TyggerBob> Centaur5, which command?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to change the gnome splash screen
<graveson> can someone please help. i am installing a tv device(similar to a dvb) .when i plug in the usb cable some modules are loaded-noticed via lsmod ,but i see nothing hwhen doing lspci .what does this mean
<cberlo> fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<Jowi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<axa-axa> Hi
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: use the gconf editor
<kitche> graveson: lspci is for pci slots
<H080J03> TyggerBob, nothing happened
<trappist> graveson: lspci doesn't list usb devices - you want lsusb :)
<adam0509> the french wiki must be above 4 or 5 more bigger ! oskude
<TyggerBob> H080J03, are there any discoverable BT devices nearby?
<oskude> adam0509: cant compute!
<axa-axa> Since dapper drake 6.06 is LTS (Long Term Support) does that mean that last Gnome version will also be available for dapper drake?
<H080J03> i don't think so, i need to buy some batteirs for my mouse
<rellis> Anyone ever hear of sound working fine in Ubuntu, but you can hear no sound from flash videos in Firefox?
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: no.
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is
<trappist> rellis: yes, check out the RestrictedFormats wiki page.  it tells you how to fix it.
<fyrestrtr> rellis: very common problem, its in the wiki under RestrictedFormats
<axa-axa> fyrestrtr: than what does LTS mean?
<trappist> axa-axa: Long Term Support
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: means its supported for longer than the other releases, not that it will update to the latest and greatest.
<james___> hello, i'm having a strange problem with my dapper system
<TyggerBob> H080J03, I'm pretty sure that if there's nothing to report, it won't report them.
<rellis> trappist, fyrestrtr: Thanks.
<trappist> axa-axa: security fixes and bugfixes will be backported to dapper for 5 years
<TyggerBob> H080J03, most devices require some action to get them to be discoverable.. like holding a button down or something.
<axa-axa> thanks
<fyrestrtr> H080J03: install the gnome blutooth package, and do a search from gnome.
<ed_> i have a mount problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25685/   why does mount report that the drive is mounted or busy?
<oskude> trappist: backporting is something else than fixing bugs and security updates
<james___> i seem to be receiving about 3 messages a second about hid-core.c having it's controller-queue fill
<james___> full*
<H080J03> alrighty then
<THX-1138> james_ hid = human interface device?
<james___> yeah
<fyrestrtr> THX-1138: yes
<james___> i guess so
<trappist> oskude: sometimes they backport hole packages.  but for stable releases, they take patches that fix individual bugs or security issues and backport them to already-released versions.  it's still a backport.
<Centaur5> fyrestrtr: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init
<trappist> s/hole/whole/
<Centaur5> fyrestrtr: Do you want the long code before that?
<CONDE> Did somebody knows how to enter in a computer from linux ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Centaur5: yes
<ryan__> should the user own the contants of the home folder or should root
<THX-1138> james_ - ah. - i didn't know.
<TyggerBob> CONDE, whatcha trying to do?
<ed_> CONDE, use telnet :P
<fyrestrtr> ryan__: user, if root does, then the user can't write.
<mitsuhhobo> ooer
<it2> so, now i created 3 new partitions, can i make my 69 gig ntfs again later in ms?
<oskude> trappist: but you dont need the backport repo for that...
<CONDE> ubuntu has a telnet?
<james___> the tail of my syslog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25686/
<kitche> ryan__: the user should own their own folder but /home should be owned by root
<edgy> ed_: : try umount /dev/hdb
<ed_> CONDE, if you're crazy enough to install it
<H080J03> TyggerBob, how do i know hcitool is useing my dongle?
<trappist> oskude: no, the backport repo is for backported packages.
<graveson> thanks guys
<sharperguy> CONDE, yes ubuntu has telnet
<ed_> edgy, that doesnt work. output is shown in the paste
<TyggerBob> H080J03, do a dmesg | grep hci
<edgy> ed_: no you tried something else ;)
<ed_> edgy, partition is not mounted
<CONDE> did some of you have a tutorial of how to do it?
<TyggerBob> to see if it's creating the device.
<oskude> trappist: but you dont need backport repo to get bug and security updates for dapper lts...
<graveson> so if my device is not listed -that means it is not being detected.how do i go about troubleshooting this
<ed_> edgy, partition is not mounted umount: /dev/hdb: not mounted
<TyggerBob> should see something like hci0 in there somewhere.
<trappist> oskude: correct
<TyggerBob> then try hciconfig
<edgy> ed_: hdb not hdb1
<ed_> edgy, neither are mounted in /proc/mounts !
<Centaur5> fyrestrtr: [17179573.372000]  Code: 74 06 88 81 60 59 38 c0 c3 25 ff 00 00 00 c3 8b 15 24 b0 88 04 4d f5 2f c0 eb 80 b8 e4 ff ff ff c3 8d b4 26 00 00
<edgy> ed_: can you paste sudo fdisk -l?
<it2> oh ow, i still don't understan..
<ed_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25687/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Paddy_EIRE> how should I launch "gconf editor" as there is no way of doing it in the gui as it is not there
<it2> so: step 5 i manualy edit partition table, right?
<CONDE> did somebody speak spanish?
<it2> then i slect my 80 gig drive
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: gconf-editor
<it2> and right click it, select the new button right?
<THX-1138> TyggerBob - hcitool - nice tip. :)
<qatsi> ok, im having some troubble with my network card....i did a fresh install in my desktop, and the network card isnt supported, now i know how to install it, but the thing is that i need the latest kernel sources, kernel headers, the make package and various gcc things...is there a way to download them, transfer and install it without network connection ? thnk you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: is that "gksudo" or "sudo" or is it typed in an application launcer
<salim> I can open .3gp movie files from my sonyericsson with vlc and mplayer, but in both, there is no sound!
<jiphex> can someone have a quick look at my syslog and tell me what's causing this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25686/ (hid-core.c contol queue full)
<salim> can anybody help me
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: if you need sudo for graphical tools, use "gksudo"
<THX-1138> How do you enable the mount command from the live cd. - a notice on boot up says mount is not enabled. (safer?) - i need the mount command.
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: yeah, lol....but which is it for gconf-editor
<Centaur5> fyrestrtr: hopeless?
<H080J03> TyggerBob, ok i have my bluetooth enabled phone now, it has bluetooth turned on
<Subhuman> salim, i get the same problem.
<H080J03> and the scan shows nothing
<edgy> ed_: did you try to specify the fs type in the mount?
<ryan__> at login after i enter my password i get this error: $home/.dmrc is being ignored. user must be owner.........but the user is the owner of everything in the home folder ...anyideas
<CONDE> In telnet when i put open what i have to put the ip addres or some page?
<ed_> edgy, yes i treid that previously
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: do you need sudo rights for that ?
<salim> subhuman: and no solution yet?
<TyggerBob> H080J03, the phone will only been seen if it's set as discoverable. my Razor has discoverability turned off by default.. I can enable it for 30 sec in the menu
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: this is a single user comp, just me and root after install
<graveson> if a usb  device is not listed by the lsusb command (however it has an id) -that means it is not being detected.how do i go about troubleshooting this
<CONDE> Hey who can help me
<ed_> edgy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25688/
<H080J03> TyggerBob, i took out the hci0 form the command, it worked
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: i can run gconf-editor without sudo rights... but dunno if it needs one...
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<TyggerBob> Ahh..
<TyggerBob> sorry about that..
<edgy> jiphex: I also have the exact same problem. It's related to usb but don't know how to solve it. if some one helped you tell me please
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: sorted, nice one
<TyggerBob> I don't have my dongle attached right now, so I couldn't try it.
<edgy> ed_: is it xfs really?!
<CONDE> Did somebody knows how to hacl a computer from ubuntu?
<ed_> edgy, yes
<heanol_> can i boot up my installed system from the installation cd_
<heanol_> ?
<edgy> ed_: does it contain any data?
<ed_> edgy, yes
<kitche> heanol_: yea you have to specify root=
<TyggerBob> CONDE, not sure what you're trying to do..
<jiphex> edgy: i know its something to do with usb, i guess its more specifically to do with kb/mouse as its a hid error
<TyggerBob> is it yours?
<ed_> edgy, i don't think wiping it would help, some reason mount thinks it's busy/mounted
<heanol_> kitche, ok.. so press f6 and change the root to point to my installed partition_
<heanol_> ?
<kitche> heanol_: yeah that should boot your isntaleld system
<heanol_> ok
<heanol_> brb, test
<heanol_> thanks
<heanol_> :-)
<CONDE> i want to enter in a computer
<CONDE> to see files
<TyggerBob> CONDE, who's computer?
<TyggerBob> whose, even
<CONDE> A them guy who steal files from my computer
<Ackeubu_> hwy how do i check if opengl is supported by my video card?
<CONDE> it supouse it is my friend
<Byan> Ackeubu_: what's your card?
<THX-1138> CONDE "ls" list fikes from the command line? see also cd = change directory and cp = copy
<edgy> ed_: as a last resort did you try to reboot?
<oskude> CONDE: omg ? someone is stealing files from your computer ? how does he/she do that ?
<TyggerBob> then sorry.. I can't help you. If it was your computer.. that's one thing..
<Ackeubu_> Byan Ati
<ed_> edgy, yes, several boots since
<CONDE> i don't know
<Byan> you wanna be more specific...?
<Byan> but really anything made by ATI in the last 10 years is gonna have OpenGL on it
<oskude> CONDE: how do you know he/she is stealing your files ?
<CONDE> but she show me files in the school i only have
<Rahsputin> Hi !  i am using WinXP inside VMware server... having trouble with ? USB 2 ? anyone here expirience with VMware.... allready tried in #vmware,wiki, and google we can meet in #vmware
<edgy> ed_: my guess is either a kernel problem ( and you can try to an old kernel) or a really defective usb port
<salim> I want to install realplayer (through synaptic) but it says xlibs is not insalled
<kevin> hey
<ed_> edgy, it's PATA, it was ok when i was using debian a few days ago
<Ackeubu_> Byan, it has. but i installed some updates and now i think its not working properly but is running on mesa....
<edgy> ed_: I never formatted something as xfs before so I can't tell how it's different but the error message give me the impression not to try it at all ;)
<Ackeubu_> GL_RENDERER: Mesa GLX Indirect
<harrism> Hi everyone, a guy I knows keeps putting ubuntu down and it's really starting to get annoying. He is a fedora fan and says ubuntu stole fedoras theme and never gave them any credit. I don't know if this is true or not because I have yet to try fedora core. However, if this is true can anyone point me to some ubuntu credits page or something? To shut him up basically?
<edgy> ed_: so if you boot from a livecd would it work?
<Subhuman> harrism, ubuntu uses a brown theme, no other distro uses brown....
<ed_> edgy, i can't think what kernel problem it could be, i have two identical drives, so it's not hardware compatibility, and xfs is built as a kernel driver. xfs is good, i think this is a problem with mount utils
<CONDE> can i use telnet to enter in a computer???
<baconbacon> harrism: tell him "huh, welcome to free software"
<ed_> edgy, i would expect so
<Subhuman> CONDE, if they are running a telnet server. yes, but i suggest you to use ssh over telnet
<Subhuman> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<harrism> baconbacon, yeah
<harrism> well, he said took fedoras look and made it brown
<mitsuhhobo> I think Im gonna reinstall ubuntu
<edgy> ed_: sorry that kernel message is not for you it's for jiphex
<harrism> I think ubuntu is great, I have nothing against it really
<oskude> harrism: let him first show the fedore(tm?) theme ?
<edgy> jiphex: my guess is either a kernel problem ( and you can try to an old kernel) or a really defective usb port
<Paddy_EIRE> the gnome splashscreen that I downloaded is a .svgz when I click it the timer on the mouse icon sarts then stops and nothing loads....can i use this file in its current format as the splash
<THX-1138> harrism - lol - let him fight with thte fedora packaging system and dependency hell. - you can use the time for something productive.
<CONDE> i have to open ssh?
<CONDE> and then what ia have to do?
<mitsuhhobo> this instal doesn't love me anymore
<CONDE> find the ip?
<harrism> thx-1138, yeah ha, that was the only thing he gave ubuntu credit for.. but then said "wait until fc6"
<TyggerBob> take care all..
<TyggerBob> have a good evening
<jiphex> edgy: yeah, i guess i'll try that, have to wait till im actually at the computer (ssh'ing at the moment). I dont like rebooting remotely ;-)
<THX-1138> TyggerBob - Awsome. - thank you for the tips
<baconbacon> harrism: well ok, i might reconsider if fc6 gets better, but for the time i use what's best.
<ryan__> durring login i get the error: User's $Home/.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the defalt session and language from being saved. File should be owned by userand have 644 premissions. Users home directory must be owned by users and not writable by other users.
<ryan__> how do i go about fixing this
<edgy> ed_: if it worked from a livecd or another system may be you can compare the mount utils version and may be you find one version has that problem
<theguy> im having a problem
<theguy> i wonder if someone can help
<ryan__> and/or where do i find the 1st file the change the premissions
<harrism> yeah, I don't really have anything against any disto I try however I didn't like freespire so much. I just can't understand how he could bash ubuntu so much. It does its job and well. I never had a problem with it. I would not mind trying fc6 either for that matter.
<ed_> edgy, thanks for the help
<oskude> ryan__: chown changes the user/group of a file, and chmod the rights
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys the gnome splashscreen that I downloaded is a .svgz when I click it the timer on the mouse icon sarts then stops and nothing loads....can i use this file in its current format as the gnome splash screen through gconf-editor
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: and you think you can install splash screens by doubleclicking them ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: no
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> wanted to view it
<redguy> hi, I am trying to read a webpage which uses <font face="Symbol"> in konqueror. The fonts aren't diplayed properly though. Any hints on making this work?
<theguy> basically im trying to install codecs but it says i dont have permission to write to my folders
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: give me a link, ill try
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: means it should work
<edgy> ed_: did you see this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84174-p-2.html
<oskude> redguy: afaik font html tag is "dead" should use css instead...
<Moriae> Hello.
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: Snowish Splash is the one http://www.gnome-look.org/
<redguy> oskude: heh, I know that. Supposedly the makers of the webpage didn't
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: btw, i put it in my home dir in ".custom_splash" is this ok
<codezero> hello i have a question on my ubuntu dapper drake samba complains about some links...when i do apt-get to install a new application everytime i get a warning about samba and it is annoying
<redguy> oskude: and actually, font tags do still work
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: no idea, i never install splash screens
<codezero> how can i get rid of this problem?
<redguy> oskude: so the tag itself isn't the problem. the problem are the fonts
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: why not
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, ment installed
<idefix_> who is lilo?
<vanisher> idefix_: a bootloader
<oskude> redguy: could be
<Paddy_EIRE> what do I type in a terminal to see the full directory path to where i am
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: pwd
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: ok, i can open it in gnome image viewer neither, but inkscape opens it
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: *cant
<ltR20> how come i cant install XGL?
<Paddy_EIRE> oh i see "svgz
<Paddy_EIRE> be right back
<zool2005> i've just installed ubuntu server edition and want to install XFCE, how can I add XUBUNTU cd to repositories from command line? I don't have an internet connection
<THX-1138> ltR20 !XGL
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-xgl
<DivineAnt> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pike_> zool2005: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment # infront of any urls and then ctrl-o or x to write changes and then sudo apt-get udpate
<oskude> zool2005: apt-cdrom could help (never used) but try reading "man apt-cdrom"
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: no it didnt work although its now using the "gnome 2.14" splash???
<Volstrup> anyone who knows how to get the mldonkey-server installation up'n'running? I've tried on two different machines and the installation just won't finish. Afterwards I can't even run dpkg-reconfigure mldonkey-server
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: use apt-cdrom, something like apt-cdrom /dev/something add
<pike_> zool2005: lol nm
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: what ever "it" is...
<Paddy_EIRE> oskude: the splash screen
<hoody> hi there! i got trouble with the ndiswrapper... can anybody help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25689/
<oskude> Paddy_EIRE: i ment with "it" the way you tried to install it...
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: please tell me what you mean exactly by splash screen. The screen that loads up on system start, the screen where you type your username password, or the little thing that pops up with the icons that show gnome initializing.
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: gnome splash screen
<mirak> does dapper versions have the nvidia new driver that supports AIGLX ?
<Ackeubu_> hey anyone knows a nice howto on how to back up to a previous version of a package?
<Rokue> Hello, I cant get my ubuntu updated..
<Rokue> "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_5.93-5ubuntu4_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2"
<Rokue> That pops up
* oskude goes to bed
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: as in the one that makes a soft jingle when its loading things like nautilus and update notifier
<Russel> hiho
<Zaggynl> hohi
<Russel> if i am in a tty, i have ad bad resolution and such things, is there a guide for it?
* Zaggynl doesn't know, sorry
<qatsi> ok, i need the make command, i would normally do apt-get install make, but i dont have internet on the computer i need that, is there a way to copy tha package and install it ?, it must be a .deb file, but i dont know where to find it....can you help me? thank you
<ryan__> after start up i get the error: There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly. GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.........how do i go about fixing this
<fyrestrtr> Russel: yes, the framebuffer howto in the wiki
<fyrestrtr> !framebuffer > Russel
<Russel> thx fyrestrtr
<Rokue> Trying to update ubuntu and this pops up.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25690/
<Zaggynl> ah yes, that it was, framebuffer
<aldarsior> Hello, I installed the Mantis Bug Tracker on my ubuntu server on Apache2. When I try to access it, my browser asks me if I would like to save the file "index.php" and it does not render. I have fixed the apache configuration (uncommented the content type lines in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf) and restarted apache (/etc/init.d/apache2 restart) but it still does the same thing.
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: what is the default directory where the default splash screen is stored
<pridkett> is there a way to make apt stop complaining about missing a file?  for example, I compiled a package from source and removed the ubuntu version, but now apt complains.   Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: use the gconf editor to find out.
<kitche> aldarsior: you setup apache2 to use php? since that's the problem your having
<Paddy_EIRE> fyrestrtr: it aint givin me the info
<aldarsior> kitche: I mean, how?
<kitche> !LAMP > aldarsior
<aldarsior> kitche: I uncommented this line in the apache2 config file: AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<pridkett> i know I can use dpkg-divert for single files, but I want to know how to make the system quit complaining about a dependency.  (i.e. how to have ubuntu-desktop not complain about missing f-spot)
<kitche> that should help you out it aldarsior
<fyrestrtr> pridkett: are you on dapper?
<fyrestrtr> because it sounds like you are complaining about edgy.
<codezero> aldarsior, that should help you if you have php5 or any other php package installed
<edgy> ed_
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know the default directory where the ubuntu splash screen is stored (the splash you get upon login
<kitche> Paddy_EIRE: it depends what window manager you use really but it's where the window manager directories are
<Paddy_EIRE> kitche: gnome
<pridkett> fyrestrtr: it's a general question -- I'm on edgy, but the problem equally applies to dapper (not for the same packages of course)
<zugu> hi all
<matteo> good evening
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash maybe
<aldarsior> codezero: thanks a bunch
<qatsi> ok, this is stupid, i downloaded the make package, and to install it, i need to execute the make command, which i dont have, thats why i want to install it...is there a workaround?
<aldarsior> codezero: it's actually a php4 package, but it's beyond me as to why it doesn't require or recommend mod-php4
<zool2005> i've added ubuntu cds to repositories using apt-cdrom add but apt-get install xfce fails saying couldn't find package. I'm a bit stuck!
<aldarsior> kitche: thanks a bunch
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: nice shot, spot on :)
<fyrestrtr> pridkett: first, please ask edgy questions in #ubuntu+1 as it may be a known issue.
<matteo> i want to install the latest nvidia beta driver but i can't find the package nvidia-kernel-1.0.9625
<deltab> qatsi: you'll need to install an executable version, e.g. with apt-get install make
<fyrestrtr> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in any distro I know
<kitche> aldarsior: I use LAMP myself since it's just plain easier
<kitche> !info xfce4
<zugu> is there any way for me to have only one instance of VLC running at any time? so that if I double click a video file, while another one is running in VLC, the already running one will close and the other will play instead
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: there is your answer, there is no xfce package :)
<ubotu> xfce4: Installs Xfce4 core and scripts to set it up. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<aldarsior> LAMP what?
<pridkett> fyrestrtr: it's not a bug thought, it's an apt-get usage issue
<kitche> there you go fyrestrtr
<zool2005> fyrestrtr : why do I have it on my desktop install then?
<qatsi> deltab: the thing is dont have internet, so i need the .deb file :s but i cant find it :s
<aldarsior> kitche: I need a bug tracker not a development environment
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked.
<kitche> aldarsior it just installs and setups everything to work nicely with each other by default LAMP is linux apache mysql and php is what it stands for
<pridkett> I could have just as easily said "I compiled my own version of gstreamer and now rhythmbox complains about an unsatisfied dependency"
<zool2005> fyrestrtr: i need a lightweight WM for a 400MHz laptop!
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: you don't want xfce then.
<qatsi> fluxbox ?
<codezero> aldarsior, be sure that you have also libapache2-mod-php4 package
<baconbacon> xfce, fluxbox or icewm for ultra lightweight and featureless
<Rokue> fyrestrtr: I'm trying to update and this pops up.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25690/
<deltab> qatsi: do you have a CD with it on?
<codezero> and you have also enabled apache2 extension for php
<Russel> hiho
<qatsi> deltab: yes i do, is it there ?
<ltR20> whats better
<ltR20> veryl?
<zool2005> baconbacon: apt-get install can't find any of those packages apparently!
<ltR20> or compiz?
<codezero> aldarsior, when you do install libapache2-mod-php4 package
<ltR20> beryl*
<Russel> i tried this vga option, but now the refresh frequenzy is to low and the screen doesn't fit
<Russel> something i missed?
<kitche> ltR20: their the samething but one is going a different direction then the other
<codezero> actually it creates a symlink on /etc/apache2/mods-enabled directory to enable php4 on apache
<aldarsior> codezero: that's what I meant
<baconbacon> xfce is xubuntu-desktop, but i don't know(remember) how to install fluxbox
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: apt-get install xfce4
<qatsi> deltab: ok, now i installed it :) thank you very much for your help :)
<apeman2020> hello all
<deltab> qatsi: heh, you're welcome
<pike_> fluxbox and xinit very lightweight
<aldarsior> codezero: this package should really recommend apache or apache2 and the appropriate php mods
<zool2005> fyrestrtr:  I've installed from server version and now I need to install lightweight X without internet connection
<uglyfl0w> Hi. I've got a question, tried ubuntu today by booting a live cd (or whatever it's called). When I got to the desktop the highest resolution would only be 1024x768 which isn't what my wide-tft like, and I tried to change it, but I couldn't make that choise. Am i able to change that or isn't it supported for some reason?
<Russel> it was all really easy to set up in gentoo
<apeman2020>     /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off..... why?
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked.
<pike_> !resolution > uglyfl0w
<uglyfl0w> pike_, thank you.
<deltab> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<apeman2020>  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off..... why?
<idefix_> what did peer do man?
<Russel> deltab: if you mean me, i mean refreshrate in framebuffer
<B1zz> geez
<slop> wtf
<B1zz> what with these guys
<gnomefreak> holy crap
<thread> wtf
<thread> wtf wtf
<mortal5> I have a question, I have some programs (such as gstreamer) that I want to remove from ubuntu, but it says that ubuntu-desktop depends upon it.  It looks like if i uninstall gstreamer, it will uninstall the entire desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fsancho> hi all
<slop> ADMIN!
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<fsancho> i'm using dapper
<Rez> slop: we're here.
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: right here
<slop> Rez, k :)
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry
<Lunar_Lamp> i think it's been sorted now
<ompaul> they are gon
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by gnomefreak
<kitche> someone did DCC
<ompaul> Seveas, it is done
<pike_> mortal5: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage go ahead and let it remove
<Seveas> ah
<fsancho> i wan to use wammu or kmobiletools with bluetooth
<Jack_Sparrow> Several times
<Lemino> i have som trouble with the character-encoding in centericq.
<fsancho> but i cant find /dev/rfcomm0
<slop> Rez, i just got DCC attacked :P
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, do NOT!!! call !ops for DCC exploiters
<fsancho> i have a usb bluetooth dongle
<Rokue> I'm trying to update and this pops up.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25690/
<Seveas> they are automatically K-lined
<THX-1138> Hello Seveas.
<fsancho> with gnome-bluetooth works ok
<fsancho> i can send files
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i didnt see the kline
<Lemino> no matter what I try I don't seem to be able to get swedish letters.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, didnt know. but after 6 or 7 times I wasnt sure
<fsancho> but kmobiletools and wammu needs a device
<Lemino> (diacritical)
<fsancho> but i can't find any bluetooth device
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: i was here they were pinging the crap out of me
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ? ... I installed Ubuntu on my HDD, my USB Cable Modem don't work but with Live CD it worked.
<THX-1138> Got to love freenode and the sysops here. - nice work guys.
<Seveas> <-- umttva has quit (K-lined)
<Seveas> <-- figoip has quit (K-lined)
<slop> cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry gnomefreak..
<Russel> has ubuntu support for vesafb-tng enabled?
<kitche> yeah it's bots doing the DCC exploits just got about 5 in a row
<slop> what is k-lined?
<insites> giyf
<thread> slop: banned from server
<edgy> Seveas: can you explain this DCC in a simple way to be understood?
<slop> ah ok
<sureshot> jack_Sarrow hey 2 things have you uploaded your crib sheet yet and do you know anything about cedega
<THX-1138> kitche - could be playing the numbers game betting some are logged in as root while getting set up.
<pike_> fsancho: i dont know much of anything about bluetooth but ive head good things about the kde tool as opposed to gnome
<Seveas> !exploit > edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: No have not up'd the crib sheet and I dont do Wine, cdega or that other one..
<it2> hello
<B1zz> i think that they re coming back
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: I am finishing up my game... almost there
<it2> i just installed ubuntu , it finaly works!!
<sureshot> Jack_sparrow sorry to nag you what game is that man
<it2> now i want to copy an encrypted dvd, anyone who knows how?
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: I am writing Sudoku for WIndows
<it2> i just installed k3b, but it won't work:(
<THX-1138> Cedega is a bit easier to use and feeds my addiction for WoW. - Ubutnu is cool.
<sureshot> that is correct if you get it running send me a copy ok
<JinRoh> Hello
<pike_> it2: cant you cat /dev/dvd > ~/dvd.iso  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: It is working now..  JUst getting ready to see if the wife can crash it.
<it2> pike: no way to copy directly?
<THX-1138> lol@Jack_
<sureshot> send it to me i bet my 11 year old can .... he can crash linux
<JinRoh> Does anyone know why I can't install grub?? I have windows on a SDA hdd, and linux in HDA, grub installs on hd0, but grub screen doesn't appear at restart :(
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Not kidding, I can try to crash it for days and she can walk up and blow it away in seconds..
<edgy> Seveas: thx for the clarification. It said "When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets." Which users would be removed?
<sureshot> THS-1138 i cant get this cedega to update through the update wizard any ideas
<fyrestrtr> JinRoh: what is the first boot disk?
<Seveas> edgy, the victims
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is
<pike_> it2: dunno sorry
<sureshot> i am not either i run linux for ever he comes along and i have to reinstall
<edgy> Seveas: isn't the dcc disconnect those victims already?
<JinRoh> fyrestrtr,  I have linux in hda (trying to install)
<it2> pike: np :p
<THX-1138> The trick to freenode is to contribute a few dollars - they offer a service to conceal your ip address.
<JinRoh> and windows in sda
<Seveas> edgy, they reconnect immediately
<it2> pike: i'll do a dep seaarch on the internet, there must be some kind of way
<KenSentMe> How do you switch to window 12 in irssi?
<Seveas> THX-1138, please don't talk bullshit
<Hibountu> Am I at the right place to ask questions about edgy ?
<zugu> sometimes, after I close the VLC window in GNOME, the player continues to run in the background, and I have to do "killall wxvlc" to stop it; what could possibly cause such a behaviour?
<Seveas> Hibountu, #ubuntu+1
<POVaddct> KenSentMe: i think esc-a
<edgy> Seveas: ah! and how can you tell the victims? how can I tell whether I am a victim of it?
<apeman2020>  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off..... why?
<Hibountu> thanks
<Seveas> edgy, you're not -- you weren't disconnected
<POVaddct> KenSentMe: or esc-a
<THX-1138> Seveas - ?? - I remember reading it a few months ago. during their fundraiser. - could i make that up?
<POVaddct> KenSentMe: sorry, esc-b
<Seveas> THX-1138, apparently
<yellow> ,,,
<codezero> i have a question...i have an ati mobility radeon 9200 vga card. I have installed fglrx drivers from repositories. I have also xgl and compiz. The problem is that it is really to slow and when 
<THX-1138> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sureshot> THS-1138 i cant get this cedega to update through the update wizard any ideas
<codezero> I start my X session with fglrx drivers enabled..it is also relatively small
<edgy> Seveas: ok but how can you tell the victims? why you don't allow them connect from beginning?
<codezero> any idea on what is going on?
<Seveas> edgy, one can only tell after an attack ;)
<edgy> Seveas: how?
<sureshot> THX-1138 i cant get this cedega to update through the update wizard any ideas
<sureshot> sorry
<Seveas> edgy, because they disconnect....
<codezero> small=slow actually
<Seveas> codezero, glxinfo | grep dirct
<ompaul> !timetable > trappist
<Seveas> codezero, glxinfo | grep direct
<THX-1138> sureshot -bad password/email address?
<edgy> Seveas: ah! but you did disconnect them in a very quick way. Just one by one?
<|thunder> god i love beryl soooooo  much more than compiz.  a million times easier to install to.
<Seveas> does it say direct rendering: yes?
<ompaul> trappist, see if that helps with the none new stuff
<kitche> edgy: there is a fix to it connect to a different port
<trappist> ompaul: eh?
<edgy> kitche: yes I got that
<XiXaQ> has anyone here used xrdp in order to connect to ubuntu using remote desktop connection in windows?
<edgy> Seveas: sorry for the may be stupid questions but this is my first time exposed to it. It's curiosity ;)
<edgy> Seveas: thx for all the clarifications
<sureshot> THX-1138 i can log in with the same info i just dont know i check all the depends and all checkes out ok i am at a loss
<THX-1138> sureshot - hm, it worked yeterday.
<sureshot> how do i kill a locked up program
<ompaul> trappist, you sent a message to the bot a while ago :)_
<|thunder> XiXaQ; no, but i would like to connect to my windows box with it. that'd be nice.
<deltab> sureshot: does it have a window open?
<codezero> seveas: when i do that it says for direct rendering: no and for OpenGL Mesa GLX Indirect
<sureshot> deltab says it trying to download some ms fonts for cedega
<qatsi> darn, this Sundance network card is driving me crazy...when i try to compile, i get make: *** No rule to make target 'all'. Stop. anyone knows why ?
<codezero> but at this session fglrx is not enabled and xgl not working
<Seveas> codezero, then fglrx isn't working and compiz wil indeed b slow as hell
<paradizelost> howdy all, i'm trying to boot a sony desktop to the liveDVD, and it seems as though i'm getting translated ATA stat/err errors
<deltab> sureshot: and closing the window doesn't work?
<paradizelost> anyone have any ideas?
<codezero> seveas: i will enable fglrx and try this again to see the results
<ladydoor> sureshot: killall -s KILL programname
<sureshot> no it is not responsive
<codezero> Seveas, if fglrx is not enabled at that time too, what can i do to enable it?
<ladydoor> sureshot: if you don't know the programname, you can use top to find out (look for something promising)
<POVaddct> sureshot: open a terminal and type "xkill". the mouse cursor will change to a skull, then click on the window of the hanging app
<codezero> i change my /etc/X11/xorg.conf drivers section to fglrx
<sureshot> ladydoor if i type it as you wroted it would only kill cedega
<codezero> fglrx is correctyl installed
<Seveas> codezero, you need to do more than that -- read the guide in the wiki
<ladydoor> sureshot: what's the program you're trying to kill?
<sureshot> need
<XiXaQ> |thunder, I think so too. I now have ubuntu installed in vmware under windows in order to use rdp, cause I can't install anything at work.
<sureshot> cedega
<sureshot> ladydoor cedega
<trappist> ompaul: ah yeah, my purpose was to explain why the way we do things is a good thing, and so on, but that page covers it all reasonably well.  thanks :)
<kitche> sureshot: if it's a windows program is should gett killed after you kill cedega also
<ladydoor> sureshot: ok...so what's the problem with killing cedega, then?
<swashbucklinstev> I'm having trouble updating or downloading any repository indexes, the connection keeps failing, I just installed via the OEM method. Any clues?
<ladydoor> sureshot: (if cedega is what you want to kill)
<sureshot> just trying to install and set it up
<lostinc> Is there a good chess game for one player verse the computer
<POVaddct> sureshot: if you want to be sure, type "ps axc | grep programname" and look at the PID (process id). then type: "kill process_id" and if that doesn't work "kill -9 process_id"
<sureshot> ladydoor yes i am week on syntax ok dont want to have to reset x again
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: are you using the us. repositories (look at the file /etc/apt/sources.list to find out)
<codezero> Seveas, actually i read it. there are 2 different guides..one is with many step...i choosed the other one...i installed fglrx drivers and compiz compiz-gnome xgl package...then i created an .Xsession file on my home folder and restarted my session
<paradizelost> Seveas: can ya give me a hand? i'm getting ata1: translated ATA stat/err 0x51/40 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCq 0x3/11/04
<codezero> do i have to do more than that?
<variant> anyone know if you can name a partition with cfdisk or whatever like in windows? for example i want to call my partition bigmomma or somthing ?
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is
<Seveas> codezero, fglrx is not properly installed if you don't have direct rendering
<cedric_64> Salut, Si vous rechercher un shell IRC pour heberger un server irc un eggdrop ou un bnc aller sur: www.roxshell.net (config: Sempron 2800, 1.5go de ram, 80go de dd, onduleur 40min, conn.: 8mega(ip fixe)) - !!!Offre 1 access au Shell pour les 10 premier personne!!! server irc: irc.roxshell.net
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: us.archive.ubuntu.com right ?
<ladydoor> Seveas: ...wait, i'm confused. why would you have to restart x, and why did you spend so long figuring out the syntax?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@shell.roxshell.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<deltab> variant: cfdisk doesn't, but it will display labels it finds
<kitche> variant: you mean something like a label?
<variant> Tokenbad: the latest version of gparted is much much better (its not in apt though, you have to install deps and compile the source)
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: aha. the us archives are often slow. first, back up your sources.list--in a terminal, type sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<deltab> variant: use e2label to set the labels of e2fs partitions
<variant> deltab: you know a gnu/linux program that will do it?
<heanol_> i managed to get grub installed, but it wont boot.. grub just says error 21
<variant> deltab: excellent thanks
<|thunder> variant; how bout you build it and add it to the repo
<|thunder> ;)
<variant> |thunder: ye ye
<sureshot> hey that xkill works kinda nice thanks who ever and also thanks ladydoor as i said i am week in the syntax of this os been in ms for all of my life
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: then do sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list to edit it, and take out the part that says ``us.'' (but *only* the ``us.''--nothing else!)
<codezero> Seveas, i will restart my X session and come back
<ladydoor> sureshot: i don't know what you mean, but ok.
<THX-1138> Seveas -"Cloak"  http://freenode.net/pdpc_donations.shtml
* POVaddct burns another xubuntu cd
<sureshot> ladydoor i dont know how to use the ubuntu commands i have been a certifide mcse for like 15 years or so
<sureshot> i was a network eeng for all of my life
<Tokenbad> variant, but how do I find the 30 gigs that is now missing?
<Seveas> THX-1138, a) cloaks don't require donations b) cloaks don't protect against the DCC attack
<ladydoor> sureshot: ah. well, in that case it was just copy/paste.
<amonke1> i can't get direct rendering working with fglrx after much googling. i have a rad9250 which is covered by the drivers. i'm using the 8.28.8 driver.
<THX-1138> Seveas - Ah, Okay.
<ladydoor> sureshot: it's important to learn...it'll make your life a lot easier.
<POVaddct> sureshot: being a mcse is no excuse for not learning to work with the unix shell
<tomcatt> !ubotu joystick
<variant> Tokenbad: you mean 30 gb of data is lost or 30 gb of hte partition is not visible? (the disk seems smaller than it is)?
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<codezero> Seveas, you are right fglrx and direct rendering is not working
<sureshot> i am trying but cant teach an old dog new tricks very easy LOL
* ladydoor agrees wholeheartedly with POVaddct 
<codezero> and i see Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<codezero> what should I do to correctly install fglrx? I did everything explained on the wiki?
<Seveas> POVaddct, we have Minesweeper and Solitaire on Ubuntu too ;)
<sureshot> POVaddct i am trying only had this runing for 4 weeks and have xgl and berly running and such
<variant> lol, mcse is bs.. who cares about ms biztalk etc
<POVaddct> Seveas: hehehe
<sureshot> if anyone has any crib sheets they would like to email me let me know i will frame them
<POVaddct> sureshot: xgl is totally unimportant. it's just eye candy, nothing more.
<THX-1138> On the page it does look like cloak is related to a donation. - though it as you say would be no protection. - What is a cloak?
<gean> hi again.. again desperately trying to install ubuntu on my laptop..
<Seveas> variant, being MCSE qualified is great for your career if you pursue a career as windows sysadmin
<Tokenbad> variant, the disk is smaller than it is
<sureshot> but it is a start
<codezero> Seveas, any ideas?
<sureshot> i did but hate windows i really hate ms
<Seveas> codezero, yes: properly install fglrx before trying xgl
<swallow> If anyone can help me, I'm having problem booting onto newly installed Ubuntu
<kitche> THX-1138: it has to do with routers the routers have a bad exploit in them cloaks just stop hackers from getting IPs
<variant> Seveas: yeah, good for the carrer i suppose
<deltab> swallow: what's the problem?
<swallow> I get error loading operating system error
<Seveas> THX-1138, try /whois Seveas
<sureshot> well i have go and teach my wife and my best friend how to play guitar see ya all later
<qatsi> while compiling some things, i get the error telling me that my .lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build directory dosnt exist...what should i do ?
<Seveas> you won't see my ip address, it's cloaked
<swallow> I installed it in hdb
<gean> well, flash install didnt work.. booting went directly to the HD, the ``removable'' prepaired flash was simply not recognized as bootable ..
<variant> Tokenbad: well the updated gparted should help you find it.. but backup all your data as parted/gparted warn you to do before hand
<collier_> Can someone help me. I installed ircd-irc2 from synaptic and I type ircd in termainal and I get this
<collier_> warning: different zlib version
<collier_> binding stream socket irc.localhost[0.0.0.0@.6667] :Address already in use
<Demon012> anyone else having problems accessing www.ubuntuforums.org atm?
<swallow> I manually selected the hdd from boot menu
<Seveas> qatsi, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<THX-1138> kitche - Thanks - The darndest thing happens everytime i log on here. - useful  knowledge
<yellow> hey guys
<deltab> MissLady: isit the computer you're using now or another one?
<kitche> collier_: port 6667 is used your connected though port 6667
<yellow> is there a way
<qatsi> Seveas: i dont have internet, i cant install the linux-headers....
<Seveas> qatsi, they're on the cd too
<swallow> no this isn't the computer i'm installing.
<MissLady> why this question deltab ?
<yellow> hey guys, is there a way to open a terminal where you are while browsing file  ?
<Seveas> swallow, another IRCD is running and listening on port 6667
<collier_> kitche: well I installed ircd-hybrid put I removed it from synaptic and I guess its still running, how do I stop it?
<qatsi> Seveas: ok, now, is there a way to open synaptic only using the cd ? because when i inserted it, linux asked me that, but now i dont know how to...
<Moriae> I am trying to connect to a printer that is on a windows box, I am very very unfamiliar with Ubuntu and linux in general, can anyone point me in the right direction.
<variant> THX-1138: if you set up a fall back nick with nickserv you can just ask an irc staffer for a cloak.. i have one but im not identified at the momment
<POVaddct> ladydoor: are you from germany? then you should know sven guckes, he is the text tools pope :)
<swallow> I'm connected to 2 irc servers.
<variant> THX-1138: ask nicley :) thats what i did.. although it was a few years ago'
<gean> well, also windows install didn't work... had all that CD( of different distro)s in c: entirely copied in c:\ubuntu... but: the same problem showed up when rebooting from windows from ubuntu install inside: CD was not detected..
<deltab> MissLady: if it's the machine you're using you might not be able to try things out without losing internet access temporarily
<kitche> collier_: well it's in the initscripts but it's not running still see irc.freenode.net uses port 6667 so it can't opent he port for that irc server to use sicne you are already using it
<MissLady> deltab...
<qatsi> Seveas: uhmm, forget it :p i found out how to...thank you very much for the help..
<THX-1138> variant - Thanks - Would look at that, it happened again. - useful knowledge. ;)
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: Did that, still can't get a single thing through. I even removed all repositories from the list and added one to make sure
<ladydoor> POVaddct: i'm not from germany...i'm from the us (we're not all yahoos, i promise)
<ladydoor> POVaddct: thank you, though :-)
<gean> just one q: to HardDisk install, do i need a new partition, copy all CD entries there, AND NEVER NEED MY CD-ROM ?
<Winter-Soulstice> Anyone want to help me get my wirless lan card working using the linux native drivers?
<Tokenbad> variant, trying to install the new gparted..says libuuid not installed but when tried to apt-get install libuuid1 it says newest is already installed
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: wait...ok, so you removed *more* than just the characters ``us.''?
<swashbucklinstev> bah
<Seveas> gean, please fix your caps lock key
<kitche> !libuuid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libuuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gean> seveas: sorry, it was intention..
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: (is that what you mean?)
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: nay, just 'us."
<deltab> does anyone know why bonobo-activation-server and gnome-vfs-daemon would have my /dev/dsp open? I can't find anything about this on the web
<Winter-Soulstice> Anyone want to help me get my wirless lan card working using the linux native drivers?
<THX-1138> variant - Is using irssi with screen more dangerous than irssi. or just xchat?
<JapanFred> evenin' all
<Winter-Soulstice> hi
<Moriae> I'm attempting to print from my Ubuntu laptop, but my printer is connected to my windows PC. I have a network set up, but I have no clue how to locate the printer and print from it on my laptop. Can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction?
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: in the list of repositories in synaptic, I removed all the repositories and then added one
<gean> seveas, this is just a reflection of my desperated stadium of trying to install ubuntu..
<pike_> Moriae: need to set it up to smb print i think never fooled with it though
<kitche> THX-1138: screen with irssi is useful if you can stay logged on all the time you can hide the irc chats while you are away :)
<yellow> hey guys, is there a way to open a terminal where you are while browsing file  ?
<Moriae> Pike, thanks for the answer.
<lassegs> i have a problem with my procsesor(pentium m) under edgy. When laptop is on A/C Power the proscessor always runs on 1.73(100%), without any processes using the CPU. How can i stop this?
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: *whew*. ok, your internet is obviously working...try doing sudo apt-get update and paste its output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.com. also, would you mind pasting your sources.list? i'm a little confused :-)
<JapanFred> Any ubuntu tweak masters here? am running ubuntu on a p3 500 256mb ram vaio, takes forever to boot, is there anything i can do?
<Seveas> lassegs, file a bug
<Seveas> JapanFred, use a faster pc 
<THX-1138> Moriae - Using the graphical interface System .. Administration .. Printing ..  select windows printer samba smb
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: sure, no problem
<lassegs> Seveas: Yeah, in launchpad? Ive never done that before... :O
<JapanFred> Seveas, hehe, i wish i could, but i cant afford a new laptop at the moment, i dont wanna install linux on my desktop just yet
<Tokenbad> variant, any idea why it says its not installed when it is?
<pike_> JapanFred: take a look in /etc/init.d there is alot of stuff in there you dont need you can remove with sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove  Dont go crazy :)
<swallow> When I installed Ubuntu, I let installer erase and set automatically one hdd. I have XP on another hdd but I don't want dual boot menu. I'm just planing on using boot menu provided by BIOS. So I selected Ubuntu installed hdd from BIOS boot menu but I get 'error loading operating system' error. What can I do now?
<qatsi> 
<daryl_> Excuse me, how do I add more resolution options to System | Preferences | Screen Resolution?
<Seveas> swallow, you'll need to install grub on the second harddisk
<Seveas> daryl_, you don't
<pike_> JapanFred: but you prob dont want to run gnome on that machine. xubuntu would be better
<daryl_> Seveas: right now the top one is 1024x768.  and I forgot to check the additional options when I was installing ubuntu
<swallow> Do I need to install it seperately? Isn't it installed automatically by installer by the way I installed it?
<JapanFred> pike_, i couldn't figure out how to remove gnome/kde from this either, i wanna use xfce, but for the life of me i cant figure it out!!
<swallow> If not how do I go about doing it?
<JapanFred> pike_, am looking in the init.d now :) thankies
<daryl_> Seveas: if I remember right, its a Xserver option, and I can configure it from terminal...
<THX-1138> daryl_ - If you know what your display and adapter card are capable of you can safely edit xorg.conf  with the command sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  grab a sample form the 'Net - It is pretty straightforward.
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: paste.ubuntu-nl.com seems down, http://rafb.net/paste/results/5xDza564.html
<SoulBlink> does ubuntu have a passwordless single user mode?
<gean> daryl_ i usually had to restart xorg-reconfigure or so...
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: it's just slow
<daryl_> THX-1138: yeah that rings a bell.  I remember there being a command line that starts the sam... yep gean just posted it
<daryl_> thanks gean
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: ah, I probably have funky timeout issues or something
<THX-1138> daryl_ - You might also decide to run the configure script after turning of the graphical display manager sudo /etcinit.d/gdm stop hit ctrl+alt+backspace then log in at terminal (quick there is a timer) then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<THX-1138> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: probably. also, you need to close synaptic before doing sudo apt-get update...you might try it again with synaptic closed, and also post your sources.list (if you don't mind)
<JapanFred> do i need KDM and GDM?
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: ah, apologies, I forgot to paste the sources.list
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: no need to apologize!
<daryl_> thx-1138 woot! that was exactly the command I've been trying to remember
<THX-1138> I need help with a sticky keyboard. Hey it isn't what you think! - spilled soda.
<pike_> JapanFred: you can remove the links for them but unless you use like xinit or something youll have to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start whenever you boot the computer
<acollins> can anyone tell me the best way to make sure the fglrx kernel module is loaded at boot time?
<kitche> THX-1138: unplug it run water on the board don't plug it in for 48 hours to let it dry
<JapanFred> pike_, but do i need both of them though? wont gdm just suffice?
<gfxstyler> hi
<femi> i need help with the setting my screen resolution with ubuntu 6.06 lts 386 desktop edition
<THX-1138> kitche -  i need a new /nick  THX-1138+3 - Thanks again.
<femi> anybody know howto?
<JapanFred> pike_, but do i need both of them though? wont gdm just suffice?
<JapanFred> pike_, sorry didnt mean to send tha tagain...
<|CADE|> hey - quick question
<femi> can anybody give me some help?
<|CADE|> I'm getting ready to do another install
<pike_> JapanFred: yes no reason to have both
<|CADE|> I run reiserfs as / partition
<collier_> I am having so much trouble setting this ircd-hybrid server up.. I edited the config to my needs, then I changed the motd and I restarted the server and the motd stayed the same and I keep trying
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > femi
<|CADE|> anyone have any suggestion for my /home partition? :)
<pike_> JapanFred: but only one or the other should be set to run right now anyway
<JapanFred> pike_, yeah, just checked my proccesses and only gdm is running
<JapanFred> brb, rebooting
<ELpH95o> what's up
<collier_> kitche: the folder ircd-hybrid under /etc/ is unreadable and I cant delete it.
<C-O-L-T> hello can somebody tell me where to get an alternate install cd guide? wiki?
<fyrestrtr> C-O-L-T: its the same as the breezy installer.
<pike_> JapanFred: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89491.html for a rundown of some of the scripts
<C-O-L-T> fyrestrtr: actually I am trying to install xubuntu. has the same installer like breezy badger in the old days
<C-O-L-T> ?
<fyrestrtr> yes, the installers are the same, the code is the same, hell the system is the same, the only thing different is the window manager / DE.
<collier_> kitche: the folder ircd-hybrid under /etc/ is unreadable and I cant delete it.
<fyrestrtr> |CADE|: ext3
<kitche> collier_: did you sudo ls in it
<THX-1138> collier - is that file locked and in use?
<C-O-L-T> fyrestrtr: okay :D
<C-O-L-T> fyrestrtr: thanks than
<fyrestrtr> C-O-L-T: yeap :)
<ELpH95o> Ubuntu has turned me into a linux convert
<collier_> kitche: no
<ELpH95o> heh
<ELpH95o> only thing is midi sequencing stuff isn't as good as in windows
<ELpH95o> and blender crashes when i try to run it
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is
<cyberfall__> Tokenbad
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: (don't forget to send me the link :-) )
<cyberfall> i got a question for someone
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - were there any warnings about too many Primary partions? - i think 4 is the limit.
<cyberfall> tryin to install glftpd and it wanting inetd
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: same results after closing synaptic except that apt-get doesn't mention anything about /var/lib/dpkg/lock ,  http://rafb.net/paste/results/4nrbCI89.html
<femi> i need help with my screen resolution:i want to lower it so as to see better my videos, but as soon as i lower it it becomes black and then ubuntu logs off and sets the resolution back to before
<kitche> cyberfall: inetd is what peopel call a super server it starts the servers on boot sort of a service daemon
<femi> and i can't change the frequency
<collier_> kitche: this is not working, all I want to do is setup this irc server and ill be good
<Wulong> cyberfall: rather use vsftpd or a sftp daemon.
<femi> which i guess is the key to resolving my resolution problem
<cyberfall> kitche,  ya i know that i found a varent to it
<femi> please.
<cyberfall> femi
<kitche> collier_: well you have to not use IRC for it to use port 6667
<swashbucklinstev> femi: how about expanding the video window?
<kitche> cyberfall: xinetd?
<femi> expanding the video?what do you mean
<collier_> kitche: ohhh I got you brb then
<femi> it blocks
<femi> it freezes a lot
<swashbucklinstev> femi: what video player do you use?
<anon32> question: if I deinstall totem, will that break video previews in nautilus?
<cyberfall> in the systems preference there the screen resolution
<femi> is it a problem concerning the fact that linux has a monolythic kernel?
<cyberfall> if that dont change it im not sure how to reset it
<femi> i use vlc player
<cyberfall> kitche no
<femi> cause it's the only one that plays divx
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: it sounds like it's an internet connection problem, because *in theory* that line should work. however, why don't you replace your sources.list with this (*definitely* working) one (which i'm pasting as we speak)
<femi> on my system
<anon32> question: if I deinstall totem, will that break video previews in nautilus?
<cyberfall> kitche,  inetutils-inetd
<cyberfall> vlc player is cool
<femi> i just want to know if it is possible to watch videos without them freezing or scattering
<THX-1138> Hi femi - I don't comepletly understand why it is doing what it is. - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add resolutions or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to run through the display/adapter card script.
<cyberfall> femi what video card u got
<Flannel> THX-1138: gksudo
<anon32> question: if I deinstall totem, will that break video previews in nautilus?
<femi> with windows they work just fine cause i got a good graphics card and a fast pc, quite
<anon32> can anyone ask that?
<anon32> answer*
<femi> i got a radeon 9200 with 256 mb ram
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: Indeed, I have very whimsical internet service :-D
<kromel> what is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<anon32> gksudo is graphical
<THX-1138> Flannel - I thought you only used the command line. lol - femi Flannel is right.
<swashbucklinstev> brb
<Wulong> Does it matter which distro I use (x|k)ubuntu to install a server? they are all the same, right?
<cyberfall> femi not sure then check to see if your driver is upto date
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel
<Flannel> anon32: I believe so, yes.
<kromel> anon32, thanks.
<Flannel> Wulong: if you have a server install (with no GUI) then yes, perfectly identical.
<Winter-Soulstice> If Im using dapper can i use beryl too?
<cyberfall> kitche,
<der0b> wulong: there's an ubuntu server as well.  it doesn't install a GUI
<anon32> Flannel, in that case, can I at least get it to stop playing DVDs automatically?
<kitche> I m here cyberfall
<Wulong> der0b: yea, that was the one I was talking about. Don't want GUI.
<blind> Winter-Soulstice: yes. i love it.
<cyberfall> inetutils-inetd crazy
<Flannel> Wulong: If you want a server either grab the server CD, or the alternate ISO, and type "server" at the install prompt.  Depending on what you want kernel wise.
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25695/
<femi> how do i update my drivers in linux'i am new on the system
<cyberfall> well i ment the inetutils is what it says in etc/init.d
<Flannel> Wulong: I don't believe there are ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu server CDs, just an ubuntu one.
<der0b> wulong: you can download the iso for ubuntu server but I think the sever install on the standard ubuntu cd will get you the same thing
<blind> ,
<Flannel> Wulong: If there are, they're different only in name
<kromel> anyone else here that run xgl-compiz find that after a bit, you get a physical headache?  I had to remove it because of it.
<Wulong> Flannel: there are, on the alternative CD's. Yea, thats what I thought.
<kitche> cyberfall: I think that is inetd since I onyl know of one alternative to inetd
<anon32> can someone tell me how to get totem to not play DVDs/CDs automatically? that's getting kind of irritating
<cyberfall> ya xinetd
<Flannel> Wulong: well, yeah, the alternate CDs, but the end result is the same
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: try that sources.list, do sudo apt-get update, and see if it spits out errors. if so, it's a connetion problem of some kind.
<cyberfall> but do i need to make a link to that file to fix it
<barata> how to install dvd::rip? is it actually dvdrip?
<cyberfall> or just rename the file and hope it dont mess something up
<anon32> can someone tell me how to get totem to not play DVDs/CDs automatically? that's getting kind of irritating
<Dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<Wulong> Also, after server install I get a ath0 and wifi0 device, which is related to eth1. Works under install, but not after install. Is this normal? haven't seen to much on it though
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<ladydoor> anon32: so is repeating your question after less than a minute.
<femi> how do i update my device driver on ubuntu?
<anon32> well
<cyberfall> hehe ladydoor
<anon32> nobody ever wants to answer me
<cyberfall> femi
<ELpH95o> Error: Rage 128 timed out... exiting
<ELpH95o> i get that when i try to run Blender
<femi> yea
<cyberfall> use the synaptic package manager
<blind> !patience > anon32
<whyameye> Is there a quicktime plugin for Firefox?
<whyameye> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swashbucklinstev> ah, hope I didn't miss anything
<THX-1138> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<whyameye> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> er, irssi is already installed... someone should update that factoid
<puff> Afternoon.  I"m starting to use the terminal tabs in the xterminal;  I tried to change the shortcut for switching betwewen tabs to match firefox tabbing (ctrl-tab for next, shift-ctrl-tab for prev) but that just marks it as "disabled
<THX-1138> Flannel - yes, Thats why i checked. - ubotu is an amnesiac
<femi> synaptic manager which section?system?
<|CADE|> how do you determine the UUID of a device?
<anon32> can someone tell me how to get totem to not play DVDs/CDs automatically? at least you can turn autoplay off in Windows..
<cyberfall> femi,  yes
<cyberfall> under administration
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: any luck?
<POVaddct> |CADE|: if the device has ext2 or ext3 filesystem: tune2fs -l /dev/hdX
<femi> multiverse, universe or basic?
<pike_> anon32: im curious does totem automatically start when you put a dvd in?
<|CADE|> POVaddct: it's JFS
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: not yet, I may have missed anything you said since you mentioned your sources.list, I had to reboot. still seeing apt-get failing to connect
<POVaddct> |CADE|: then i don't know
<THX-1138> Is there Kernel patch to add a device unseen by the BIOS? (3 video adapters only 2 are seen 1 onboard 1 pcie)
<anon32> pike_, yes
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: why did you have to reboot?
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: and did you try the one i put in pastebin?
<THX-1138> anon32 - There is a kernel patch?
<madrile> hola
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, no...it was only 1 partition before...then wanted to add another from the free space on the one..
<Tokenbad> cyberfall, yes?
<collier_> kitche: I am trying lots of irc servers, none are working
<madrile> #mac
<ladydoor> anon32: i think you can configure that in gnome-volume-manager
<anon32> THX-1138, sorry?
<ladydoor> anon32: (turning off the dvd thing)
<collier_> kitche: for the one I just tryed i got this error E: rageircd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<THX-1138> anon32 - I am easily confused. pardon the bios question.
<POVaddct> madrile: yes, you can put ubuntu on a mac too :)
<pike_> anon32: first thing i do is switch out totem for mplayer and i use vlc for streaming stuff but its not a bad player
<anon32> volume manager? geez... real intuitive
<whyameye> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<anon32> pike_, but does deinstalling totem break thumbnails?
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: the cpu frequency scaling monitor didn't like being clicked on for some reason. I don't think i caught the URL for your sources.list, I'll check the index
<blind> anon32: have you gotten your answer?
<kitche> collier_: that error has to deal with APT
<anon32> um, running "gnome-volume-manager" does nothing
<blind> if you run gnome-volume-manager you can disable the autoplay in there
<blind> does nothing?
<anon32> blind: no
<linnuxxy> I have motherboard gigabyte ga-8i925xe-g... 1 sata HDD... 1 IDE HDD... and 1 IDE CD-ROM drive .... in windows everything works just fine... in dapper... i can't access the IDE HDD... although there is a /dev/hdb1..5
<blind> run it from terminal
<pike_> anon32: not sure nautilus is also a casualty
<collier_> kitche: what is that?
<anon32> it just runs and closes... do I need to pass it any args?
<collier_> kitche: Now whenever I try to install something I get this E: rageircd: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<blind> anon32: it should pop up a gui
<anon32> pike_, um, what file manager do you use then?
<kitche> collier_: yeah it has to deal with rageircd did you uninstall it?
<blabla> which nick do you prefer between foo_bar_foo and fo0bar
<collier_> kitche: uninstall? you mean remove?
<kitche> yeah
<anon32> blind, it doesn't, do I need to sudo?
<blind> anon32: i don't think so O_o
<collier_> kitche: it wont let me it keeps giving me that error
<pike_> anon32: do me a favor and uninstall it im curious now :)
#ubuntu 2006-10-05
<anon32> pike_, err...
<anon32> I have dialup so I don't want to remove anything I'll miss
<fredrik> hi can any one tell me if google mail will work with Evolution e-mail
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, no...it was only 1 partition before...then wanted to add another from the free space on the one..
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is
<blind> Tokenbad: the drive, or the partition?
<collier_> kitche: can u help?
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25695/
<anon32> fredrik, yes, you need to enable pop3 in your gmail account though
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible for "firestarter" to start upon logging in minimised to the tray?
<ninja_monkey> hello people, I was in here not to long ago asking about issues with resolution. Problem was that I got a link to a FAQ page with resolution troubleshooting, but I can't find it on my own. Could you supply it again please? (I was on my win installation when I got the URL)
<ompaul> Tokenbad, what does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd(a??)
<kitche> collier_: well I can try but it seems like you have to force rageircd to uninstall did you try the dpkg way o fremoving packages
<fredrik> anon32, thanks
<anon32> oh there we go, it was gnome-volume-properties
<THX-1138> Yes, Then 30gigs was unavailable for a new format. - no warings about the number of promarary partitions?
<collier_> kitche: nope how do you do that?
<ninja_monkey> resolution > ninja_monkey
<ninja_monkey> dammit!
<blind> lol ninja_monkey
<ninja_monkey> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ninja_monkey> ah, thanks.
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - s/promarary/primary/g
<Clawfinger> Hello, does anybody know if it is possible to have two programs running that use audio and both of them playback?
<kitche> collier_: man dpkg should tell you know to remove packages since I m not familiar with dpkg myself
<blind> !tell Clawfinger about alsa
<collier_> dpkg -r|--remove | -P|--purge rangeircd
<collier_> like that?
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: Very curiously, that also seems to fail. :-(
<anon32> Clawfinger, in Windows, that causes both to play audio half the time... dunno what ALSA will do though
<Paddy_EIRE> Is it possible for "firestarter" to start upon logging in minimised to the tray?
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: if it helps any, I'm on AMD64
<kitche> yep that's it collier_ do a purge
<Rahsputin> !dvb-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: you dont really need firestarter to run unless you need to change firewall rules
<collier_> kitche: so i type dpkg -p rangeircd?
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: oh
<kitche> collier_: yep
<Paddy_EIRE> pike_: i suppose its just a frontend silly question
<Rahsputin> hi! is there a list on usb dvb-t devices for ubuntu ?
<mr> hello
<anon32> which you need to do if you want your IRC program to auth, if you run BT, etc..
<Rahsputin> hello
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - you might add it to .gnomerc in your homedirectory.(surprised it doesn't already)  Unfortuneatly i haven't tried this.
<pike_> Paddy_EIRE: sudo iptables -L will list the rules as long as you dont have inbound outbound and forward as just accept should be in good shape
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: Quite oddly, however, I am able to wget the files which apt-get fails to get
<collier_> kitche: it does not remove it when I type that
<Paddy_EIRE> THX-1138: what is "gnomerc" for anyway
<kitche> collier_: it just purges it try using apt-get now
<TriGz> Meow! hello guys :D
<TriGz> t'has been a long time ;o
<collier_> kitche: sudo apt-get rageircd
<THX-1138> {Paddy_EIRE - .gnomerc will allow you to start applications on start up. see also .xinitrc
<Paddy_EIRE> k, thx
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: that is odd. you might ask out loud if AMD64 need to use special repositories.
<kitche> collier-: sudo apt-get remove rageircd and see if it outputs the error
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ?  I use Ubuntu and my cable modem don't work since installation.
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: I wondered about that too, google time. ty so far, if I get really stuck this will turn into a forum post.
<Paddy_EIRE> THX-1138: is there anyway I can have the Gconfig-editor gui icon via apt-get
<pike_> MissLady: you use a router or just direct to modem?
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: good luck.
<collier_> kitche: what linux do u use?
<fredrik> anon32, i get an error message saying it is not authenticated, any idear
<MissLady> pike_: direct to modem
<kitche> collier_: I run my own version of slackware
<pike_> MissLady: same computer and network card as before?  just new operating system?
<THX-1138> Paddy_EIRE - Have an icon for gconf-editor on your desktop? create a launcher by right clicking on the desktop.
<anon32> fredrik, what was your question again? was it pop3 and gmail?
<rogelio> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MissLady> pike_ yes
<mr_ewe> hi everyone, im really new to linux is there anyone that would chat with me for a while and help me figure some stuff out?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<fredrik> yes
<collier_> kitche: oh. It still wont remove.
<fredrik> and i enabled it in google
<rogelio> alguien de Venezuela???
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<anon32> fredrik, read gmail's faq about pop3
<pike_> MissLady: ifconfig shows the ethernet device as eth0 and then a loopback lo ?
<collier_> kitche: whats the sudo command to delete a folder?
<fredrik> ok
<anon32> you need SSL for pop3 and TLS for smtp
<MissLady> pike_: i'm connected with usb cable
<dagi3d> hi
<TriGz> Don't suppose anyone here plays WorldOfWarcraft on *nix do they? :o
<pike_> MissLady: ah
<kitche> collier_: sudo rmdir <folder> be careful with that command
<dagi3d> I have just upgraded to edgy and cannot login using gdm
<collier_> sudo rmdir /etc/rageircd/
<THX-1138> TriGz - It's you! - hunting for you all over Azeroth.
<collier_> kitche: sudo rmdir /etc/rageircd/ right? just to make sure
<dagi3d> is this a reported bug? it's second computer where it happens
<pike_> MissLady: as a rule usb doesnt offer as good performance anyway.  you have no ethernet cable?
<Caplain> TriGz: #winehq
<BoyBlunder> can anyone help me with a quick script to disable/enable XGL/compiz (nvidia)?
<kitche> collier_: yep but I would cd into /etc then do sudo rmdir rageircd to be safe
<ninja_monkey> How can I check what driver my ubuntu amd64 installation uses?
<pike_> MissLady: you could try lsusb and make sure its showing up at least
<MissLady> pike_: i cannot use ethernet
<xopher> ninja_monkey, if you mean the gfxcard driver, check you xorg.conf
<collier_> collier@collier-desktop:/etc$ sudo rmdir rageircd
<collier_> rmdir: rageircd: Directory not empty
<THX-1138> TriGz - WINE is good but can i win you over to the "dark side"? try Cedega.
<Dr_willis> Ive given up on cedega...
<Dr_willis> and games in general. :)
<kromel> MissLady, may I send you a private message?
<Rasta> give up emulation
<whyameye> when I first upgraded to Dapper from Breezy, ubuntu found a driver other than ndiswrapper for my broadcom BCM4306. Something went wrong with networking in general a few weeks later and in an effort to get up and running quickly I went back to ndiswrapper, which is as buggy as ever. How can I track back hour ubuntu got my broadcom going w/out ndiswrapper?
<Rasta> use a virtual machine
<pike_> MissLady: i really dont have experience though with comp --> usb --> cablemodem though
<DivineAnt>  colier: use rm -r rmdir is only for empty directories
<MissLady> pike_: i installed usbnet module and when lsmod i see it
<collier_> ok
<MissLady> pike_: ok np :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Which web site design program would you recommend for a newbie web designer using ubuntu
<whyameye> Paddy_EIRE: nvu?
<cyberfall> anyone know much about svn
<collier_> rm: remove write-protected regular file `rageircd/rageircd.conf'? y
<collier_> rm: cannot remove `rageircd/rageircd.conf': Permission denied
<Steil> Does setting a password on an ODT file just lock it, or does it encrypt it as well?
<pike_> MissLady: get a 802.11 card and leech of your neighbors :)
<Flannel> cyberfall: what do you need to know about svn?
<whyameye> cyberfall: what do you need to know? It's called subversion in the repos...
<cyberfall> and sourceforge
<TriGz> THX-1138, hey again dude.. Yea i run it through wine.. BUT i cant loot mobs i kill.. or talk to any npc's... below everyone is like..  a black square.. and i just cant talk/loot :(
<MissLady> kromel: if it'S about my problem with usb modem cable it's ok... if not ... no thx ;p
<Paddy_EIRE> whyameye: I will get this and perhaps a second for opinions sake what else
<cyberfall> well  svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai ufoai it say it dont like the link
<anon32> Paddy_EIRE, gedit
<MissLady> pike_: isn't for that
<Paddy_EIRE> anon32: someone that isnt really versed in raw html
<POVaddct> g'nite
<Tokenbad> ompaul http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25698/
<cyberfall> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme 'https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai'
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: Apparently the main ubuntu repository should suffice, because it has all the arches respective packages listed in the same file (this file corresponds to a specific package like "mplayer" etc)
<MissLady> pike_: my ethernet chips is dead
<BoyBlunder> can anyone help me with a quick script to disable/enable XGL/compiz (nvidia)? I'm trying to get WoW to work under Wine and it's telling me it can't start my 3d accelerator.
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, I don't understand what that means
<Paddy_EIRE> Is "Quanta Plus" any good
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: so now I'm really confused, i guess it turns into a forum post now
<ladydoor> swashbucklinstev: ah. then there's probably some weird networking thing going on.
<ninja_monkey> If I want to change drivers (my ubuntu installation uses vesa drivers) to nvidia, what should I change the driver to?
<Flannel> cyberfall: there's a few more directories under that, check it out in a webbrowser
<DivineAnt> collier: you still need sudo - and a dangeruos side note wich can get you into a lot of trouble: rm -rf to get rid of "do you want to remove ..."
<swashbucklinstev> ladydoor: indeed
<Tokenbad> I have an 80 gig drive...it was orginally all in one partition...I then used qparted to try and resize that partition to 2 partitions...gparted froze...so rebooted...once rebooted the drive said all the space was used...so I then ran fsck try and fix the drive...well it freed up part of the it saying the drive is 47 gigs with 15 gigs free...but I am still missing like 30 gigs that should be free but can't find where it is  This is what fdisk -l /dev/hd
<Tokenbad> d says:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25698/
<cyberfall> umm how
<THX-1138> TriGz - hm - could be a teeny-weeny problem eh? - grin.   Cedega is stable. run it with a low color depth and no "UI Scale" font corruption.
<Flannel> cyberfall: https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai in a web browser
<btdown> Hey could someone pastbin me their /etc/hosts file (or a good sample one) ? I hosed mine up
<cyberfall> i try that earlyer and got an error
<cyberfall> wtf
<yellow> hey guys, is there a way to open a terminal where you are while browsing file  ?
<TriGz> THX-1138 - dont you have to pay for Cedega? :(
<Rahsputin> is there a list on usb dvb-t devices for ubuntu ?
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - I can only guess you must already know. gparted was confused by file information in the ntfs partition due maybe file fragmentation. defrag and checkdisk with ntfs
<cyberfall>  svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/trunk/
<Rahsputin> i cannot get my fujitsu siemens usb dvb-t to run
<cyberfall> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme 'https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/trunk'
<wwwdotcom-mac> Hello, I am trying to install a missing plugin in firefox, how do I do this using the ubuntu linux?
<cyberfall> why is it sayin that
<necudeco> holas
<ninja_monkey> Is there any help files regarding Ubuntu not detecting my graficsdrivers?
<Flannel> yellow: yeah, there's even a package to add it... nautilus-open-terminal is the package name
<^Ocean^> anyone have a dos 6.22 Boot disk image i can use to burn onto a CDrom
<THX-1138> TrigGz - Yes, $5 a month. about the cost of a starbucks latte. I said darkside because i believe they have used technologies not in spirit with GNU.
<Dr_willis> ^Ocean^,  what are you trying to do?
<Flannel> cyberfall: you're missing a ufoai, there's two folders of it
<yellow> Flannel:  thanks man
<cyberfall> umm
<Flannel> cyberfall: https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/ufoai/trunk/
<^Ocean^> Dr_willis: get an old 486 running with now floppy drive lol... and im tryin to use k3b to burn the cd, but the bootdisk.img i found dont seem to be recconized as a proper boot image file...
<pestilence> i thought i had setup a raid1 on my machine, but it seems one of the drives didn't get setup properly -- it is missing the raid superblock...does anyone know how i can add it (without destroying the data on the other drive)
<Rahsputin> wwwdotcom-mac   synaptic --- mozilla plugin
<TriGz> THX-1138 - isn't there like.. a free version but its not sa good or something
<Rahsputin> search
<Dr_willis> ^Ocean^,  check out the freedos project
<Rahsputin> i would do it so
<THX-1138> Tokenbad. It sucks. But your drive is okay.
<Dr_willis> ^Ocean^,  of course it the thing wont boot off the cdrom.. well you may be stuck.. or do a network boot
<wwwdotcom-mac> Rahsputin, sorry, I do not know what that means
<THX-1138> TriGz - Yes, Compile from CVS source repository. - read mixed results on that. - 5 bucks is easier.
<^Ocean^> no it boots off cdrom just fine ;) im sure of that
<Dr_willis> ^Ocean^,  put PUPPYLINUX on that thang!
<Dr_willis> :P
<TriGz> THX-1138 - 5 bucks a month, + the 15 i pay for wow.. it all adds up :P
<fredrik> anon32, read it but could not figure out, keep n getting an error message and also prompt for a password
<necudeco> alguien ha instaldo una hp proliant
<necudeco> ?
<Paddy_EIRE> Anyone know of a good populated IRC chan/server that has an active web designers community possible for newbies also... #nvu is dead
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Rahsputin> run synaptic  and search for mozilla plugin
<Yono> Does anyone know about setting up dual monitors with twinview?
<Flannel> Paddy_EIRE: try #css or #html or #webdev (although #webdev is rather dead)
<Yono> because I could use some help
<wwwdotcom-mac> Rahsputin, and how do I do that?
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<THX-1138> TriGz - True enough +25 a month for Ubuntu. dunno. - I like the ease of use.
<gtl> is there any channel for ubuntu x86_64 support?
<pike_> Yono: fairly easy depending on card
<Rahsputin> open terminal $ sudo synaptic
<Tokenbad> THX-1138, then why is it saying in gparted that my drive is only 47 gigs...when it should be 80
<pike_> Yono: card?
<TriGz> I prefer cost :P
<Flannel> Rahsputin: that's asking for trouble.  gksudo synaptic
<TriGz> THX-1138 - How much knowledge would it require to compile from CVS?
<Yono> pike_: nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]  (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<Rahsputin> oh
<Rahsputin> gk is for ?
<Yono> pike_:  both monitors work at bootup, but then mon #2 shuts off
<Flannel> Rahsputin: gksudo is a graphical version of sudo (the one for gnome), it handles setting up the environment better for graphical programs
<Yono> pike_: I've been trying to mess with xorg.conf to no avail
<anon32> TriGz, you just need the right dependencies and the right tools
<THX-1138> Tokenbad - The descriptor table was written back wrong. - You can remove a partition and format it ntfs then use checkdisk and defrag to gather things closer together. nothing will be caught at disk edge
<pike_> Yono: is one mon a lcd or older crt?
<TriGz> anon32 - How hard is that? :P
<Yono> pike_: yes, the CRT functions, the FPD shuts off
<pike_> Yono: i can paste an old config file of mine thats worked on solaris and linux..
<anon32> TriGz, not hard... but time consuming
<Yono> pike_: that would be great
<Stargazers> Hi. I am trying to compile "Bless Hex Editor" but it always says that I have no mono installed when I run ./configure -script. When I try to apt-get install mono, it says that it is installed? What is wrong?
<THX-1138> anon32 - Absolutely. - I occasionally eat at 7-11 it's all about convenience.
<Stargazers> What package I need to compile it :S
<Flannel> Stargazers: build-essential
<Flannel> Stargazers: oh, wait.  nevermind.
<TriGz> I'm going to hop onto ubuntu. brb :)
<Stargazers> Ok.
<Flannel> Stargazers: well, you'll still need that package, if you don't already.
<Stargazers> What package?
<Stargazers> mono?
<Stargazers> I have it.
<anon32> Stargazers, add more repositiories
<anon32> mono is a .NET interpreter for Linux
<Stargazers> Well... I am not sure what version I need or do I have all needed packages, propably not.
<Stargazers> But I have no idea what I should install.
<Stargazers> I don't just want to install 500MB of packages just for hex editor...
<Stargazers> :P
<pike_> Yono: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25700/
<Yono> pike_: thanks, I'll go check it out
<sax0n_m0f0r> somebody knows some project that has supported chipset DSC-350F(DLINK) that it is not the project spca5xx that only supports chipset DSC-350(DLINK) alguem knows of some alternative project?
<mjr> Stargazers, you probably need at least mono-devel
<Stargazers> Let me see.
<anon32> Stargazers, lol
<Stargazers> It is already newest version.
<Flannel> Stargazers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MonoDevelopmentHowto  has some good links
<Stargazers> When I try to install it with apt-get.
<Stargazers> Oh, have to look.
<Stargazers> Let me see...
<Stargazers> Btw, what hexeditor you use in normal usage, or do you use any of them?
<Rahsputin> is there a way to use a Fujitsu Siemens USB DVB-T antenna  ( dvb-t mobile tv tuner )   IMC Networks
<Flannel> Stargazers: There are a few in the repositories
<Stargazers> Well, what you personally use? :)
<TriGz> and he's back :)
<sax0n_m0f0r> somebody knows some project that has supported chipset DSC-350F(DLINK) that it is not the project spca5xx that only supports chipset DSC-350(DLINK) alguem knows of some alternative project?
<sax0n_m0f0r> hey ?
<cyberfall_> got to love the power company
<cyberfall_> sometime i wonder if they pay there own eletric bill
<wwwdotcom-mac> Flannel, I have low ram, so I need to use just the terminal
<blind> Can I takke advantage of the Windows Messenging service via ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> cyberfall,  they manage to lose their own bills
<pike_> Yono: see 25701 for the one im using now
<Flannel> blind: GAIM can do MSN messenger
<blind> Flannel: not MSN.
<blind> Flannel: the messenging service.
<Flannel> blind: Windows Messenger is MSN Messenger
<blind> Flannel: no.
<foo_bar_foo> -)
<kitche> Flannel: he means the service not the Messenger
<blind> Flannel: you're thinking of something different :] 
<Flannel> blind: samba can do that
<Yono> pike_: ok I'm gonna go restart X11, thanks for your help
<blind> Alright, cool.
<ciphernemo> What's the best way to get the latest nVidia drivers for dapper?
<Flannel> !tell ciphernemo about nvidia
<cyberfall_> anyways back to my problem i was having with svn
<cyberfall_> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme 'https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/ufoai/trunk'
<Stargazers> Well, I installed those packages, but same problem.
<Stargazers> Wait I paste it on pastebin.
<TriGz> And i'm back :d
<cyberfall_> is there something about svn that not liking the link
<Stargazers> Pastebin seems to be slooooooow.
<theguy> how do i change myself to be the owner?
<theguy> i cant write files to certain folders
<theguy> and im lost
<Flannel> theguy: which folders?
<theguy> codecs
<collier_> Hello, Why doesnt linux reconize my creative zen?
<TriGz> !zen
<Tokenbad> there is no way to save my data on this drive is there?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TriGz> !creative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about creative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> theguy: usually you use sudo to copy the codecs there, instead of changing the owner of things
<theguy> how i do dat..im new to linux
<Stargazers> ARGH PASTEBIN lags.
<Flannel> theguy: if you were using the cp command to copy stuff, you'd use "sudo cp [yadda yadda] " instead
<blind> Stargazers: using pastebin.com ?
<Stargazers> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25702/
<collier_> Why doesnt linux reconize my creative zen?
<Stargazers> blind: I tried it first :D. That was the laggy one.
<Stargazers> :)
<Stargazers> Then I saw that in topic there is other one.
<blind> Stargazers: yeah, i was gonna suggest the ubuntu one :] 
<Stargazers> Yep, my fault. Sorry 'bout that.
<Stargazers> But anyway, that is what that says.
<TriGz> !rar
<zenit> collier_: recognize like a normal drive? That's what you mean?
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<collier_> zenit: yeah like a usb drive
<TriGz> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Rahsputin> anybody know where to get the dvb package
<Rahsputin> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zenit> collier_: because zen is difficult this way. You need to set aside some space on the drive for the hd-functionality first
<blind> !msg the bot
<zenit> collier_: don't remember on top of my head, check the manual
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<cyberfall_> Flannel, hey
<Flannel> cyberfall_: what command are you giving exactly?  that url works fine for me
<cyberfall_>  svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/ufoai/trunk/
<TriGz> ohmygod! why cant i unrar a file using unrar-free? :(
<TriGz> !rar TriGz
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<Flannel> cyberfall_: no trailing slash
<nblit> hello all
<nblit> need assistance with wifi on Thinkpad x31
<Dr_willis> unrar e whatever.rar (or is it x)
<nblit> can anyone assist?
<cyberfall_> svn, version 1.1.4 (r13838)
<cyberfall_>    compiled Sep 24 2006, 11:15:15
<cyberfall_>  svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/ufoai/trunk
<cyberfall_> svn: Unrecognized URL scheme 'https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ufoai/ufoai/trunk'
<XiXaQ> How is Ubuntu with laptops and dockingstations?
<nblit> plz raise your voice if you can assist, i am a newbie and would like to get my wifi working on my laptop
<deltab> Tokenbad: how was the disk set up before this happened?
<deltab> nblit: what assitance do you need?
<deltab> ^assistance
<Flannel> cyberfall_: the only thing I can think of is that your subversion doesn't understand https
<nblit> deltav>>i have a thinkpad x31 with aironet 350 minipci
<cyberfall_> how is that when that what ubuntu package manager installed it
<cyberfall_> is there a diffrent version of it
<nblit> deltab>> it works fine if i disable the encryption on my AP but if i use WEP encryption it does not get ip address
<Flannel> cyberfall_: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<deltab> nblit: can you use other encryption? WPA, iirc
<nex_> howdy howdy
<cyberfall_> umm about maybe month old
<cyberfall_> 6.06 ls
<cyberfall_> 6.06 lts
<g333k_work> a fast downloads manager?
<zenit> nblit: and you are 100% sure that the key entered is correct?
<nblit> deltb: my router supports it but i was not able to connect, tried to use wiki to enable wpa for laptop, didnt work ;-(
<g333k_work> I'm using 6.10 :p
<Flannel> cyberfall_: that's not possible.  the subversion in the repositories is 1.3, not 1.1
<g333k_work> its wonderful but the synaptic is slow
<g333k_work> a fast downloads manager?
<nblit> deltab: my router is wrt54gs v5.0 with dd-wrt
<nblit> zenit completley sure
<cyberfall_> Flannel, ok let me go beat my head against a wall
<zenit> nblit: oki, and your adapter support 128bit wep?
<zenit> s
<cyberfall_> not sure i may of compiled that one and i grab a old copy
<Flannel> cyberfall_: svn --version gives you 1.1?
<nblit> zenit: actually i am using 64bit
<zenit> nblit: ah, oki. Then that's ruled out.
<nblit> and the card supports it, it is a cisco/aironet 350 minipci
<zenit> ok
<Tokenbad> deltab, as just a single partition of 80 gigs
<Tokenbad> or whatever it is after they use the default space for whatever
* Mr_Congeniality is away (Sleppy!) - (04:52 pm)
<cyberfall_> Flannel,  how do i uninstall a compiled copy
<nblit> guys i am going to tey WPA in a different way, i might return
<Flannel> cyberfall_: by deleting all the files that were installed
<cyberfall_> oh ya that easys
<hollaback83> how do i get root privliges????????
<Flannel> hollaback83: sudo
<deltab> Tokenbad: Windows or Linux?
<cyberfall_> and how do i get a list of that
<Flannel> cyberfall_: that's why people use package managers ;)
<cyberfall_> hehe
<hollaback83> sudo??
<Flannel> hollaback83: yes
<hollaback83> wut is sudo
<cyberfall_> well i figure the package manager would of fixed it
<Flannel> !tell hollaback83 about sudo
<Flannel> cyberfall_: the make file, if you still have it, might have a make uninstall, or make clean
<vdepizzol> can anyone confirm this on gnome 2.16? http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359726
<deltab> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<TriGz> Can anyone help me with Unrar-free? I use the command.. unrar-free -x -p filename /home/useraccount/Desktop - But i don't get anything after it says it as extracted everything OK :|
<Flannel> vdepizzol: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<vdepizzol> Flannel, thank's
<o0vapermonkey0o> hi all is there any way to get more speed out of my gateway p4 1.5
<deltab> TriGz: -p for password?
<ScipioAfricanus> overclock?
<TriGz> deltab, yes.
<o0vapermonkey0o> or a program to do it
<deltab> o0vapermonkey0o: what kind of speed?
<Paddy_EIRE> has anyone managed to crack using a Sony MiniDisc Player with linux yet....all I can find is some guy on sourceforge thats made a gui for it yet no driver he intends for someon to write there own!
<ScipioAfricanus> but most of the big comp. makers lock down clock speeds
<o0vapermonkey0o> well i am playing wow and it is cinda choppy and i thaught if i used some of my harddrive space it will run better
<o0vapermonkey0o> just want to boost my pc a little
<cyberfall_> Flannel,  i found it but no make uninstall
<feross> o0vapermonkey0o: hmm, you could optimize Ubuntu to boot and shutdown faster, also turn off anything you don't need. Did you install the i686 kernel and modules, that will improve speed somewhat.
<cyberfall_> and make clean didnt work
<TriGz> o0vapermonkey0o - Mind if i ask what your using to run wow? (Wine, Cedega) ?
<feross> o0vapermonkey0o: Also if you have plenty of RAM you could turn off your swap space which could give you a speed boost.
<Tokenbad> deltab, the extention I had was ext3
<o0vapermonkey0o> how do i find out what one i installed i686
<kromel> o0vapermonkey0o, my friend's WoW was choppy yesterday morning.  I found a fix for him, let me see if I can find it.  It may work for you too.
<Tokenbad> but now that one info says there is some kind of windows partition
<o0vapermonkey0o> wine
<TriGz> o0vapermonkey0o - Do you have a problem where you see black squares under Mobs and NPC's? and you cant interact with them? :P
<kromel> oh, nevermind, he was using Cedega.
<o0vapermonkey0o> no just the doors to bld r ripped
<TriGz> hmm
<amicrawle> how do i update just 1 pkg  i want
<TriGz> i'm trying to un-rar cedega so i can install with that and try again, see if it sorts the black squares out ^^
<nex_> what game are you getting black squares on?
* ScipioAfricanus is a noob
<eXistenZ> TriGz, Isn't cedega commercial?
<TriGz> nex_ - I'm getting black squares on World Of Warcraft
<TriGz> eXistenZ - yes it is. ;o
<deltab> Tokenbad: so you had one ext3 partition, and wanted to make it into two?
<cpk2> doesnt the wiki have a howto of wow&wine?
<o0vapermonkey0o> how do i turn off my swap space i have less than a gig of ram
<kitche> o0vapermonkey0o: if you have less then a gig of ram then swap space is good
<^Ocean^> To get an old doss 6.22 to reconize a burned CD do i have to burn it in any special modE?   Becuase i burnt a cd this computer see's the contents fine.   but the dos 6.22 computer  will read the root of the CD but wont go into any sub directory on it.. says file not found
<feross> amicrawle: if you 'apt-get install pkgname' it will tell you if it's the latest one. If it's not in the listed repos you can download it and 'dpkg -i pkgname.deb'
<kromel> TriGz, this guide worked great for me and my friend.  http://spherenet.spherevision.org/dokuwiki/howtos:wowoncedega
<TriGz> kromel - I'm actually having trouble's installing cedega :P
<o0vapermonkey0o> i have look all over the net cant find any thing usefull to me the game works great but it could be better
<kromel> TriGz, oh...
<o0vapermonkey0o> would more swap space be better
<TriGz> kromel - Well.. Unrar'ing the pre-compiled CVS version my friend done for me xD
<Tokenbad> deltab, yes....I tried to use gparted...and it froze...when rebooted....it now says the drive is 47 gigs...with 15 gigs free...so am missing like 30 gigs
<o0vapermonkey0o> i have a 300 gig harddrive
<amicrawle> i did but the website sayes the dapper ver is very old
<puff> My drive is full, are there any good tools/utilities for figuring out what's taking up all the space?
<deltab> puff: du, tkdu
<feross> o0vapermonkey0o: well you can test it, just run 'swapoff'. Then use 'top' to see how you're doing on memory.
<gtl> how can I setup flashplayer on ubuntu x86_64?
<amicrawle> puff try your temp file
<puff> I was just thinking that it might make a nice little project for learning ruby.
<mjr> gtl, not trivially
<TriGz> Can anyone help me with un-rar'ing with unrar-free? :O
<kromel> TriGz, ahh, to help clean up this chat, mind if I send you a private message?
<gtl> mjr: meaning?
<amicrawle> trigz i can
<deltab> o0vapermonkey0o: I suggest you add a system monitor applet, and set it to display ram and swap
<ladydoor> does anybody either know a) how to take a square root in bc, or b) a good console-based calculator program
<ladydoor> ?
<amicrawle> trigz i can  pm me and i will help
<mjr> gtl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<o0vapermonkey0o> what is that called
<Arrick> hey guys, I am in class, and not near my ubuntu computer, can someone give me the terminal command for dropping to root?
<gtl> mjr: thx!
<feross> o0vapermonkey0o: more swap does not equal better performance. About twice your RAM of swap is fine.
<amicrawle> i got flash9 to work
<Arrick> by the way good evening
<deltab> ladydoor: sqrt(49)
<feross> Arrick: sudo su -
<ladydoor> deltab: thank you!
<Arrick> thanks
<kitche> Arrick: su - you don't even need to sudo it seems
<o0vapermonkey0o> Swap:  1887596k total,    40632k used,  1846964k free,   182928k cached
<TriGz> kromel - feel free to PM me
<amicrawle> <o0vapermonkey0o>  try in the shell  df -h
<deltab> kitche: su will ask for the target user's password when not run by root
<TriGz> amicrawle - i can't PM you.. I havn't registered yet xD
<amicrawle> that will tell you megabites and gigabites
<o0vapermonkey0o> what i am cins noob
<amicrawle> how do i reg TriGz
<o0vapermonkey0o> cinda*
<TriGz> amicrawle - try and PM someone, it will give you a link. im going to do it now ^^
<Arrick> thanks kitche
<kitche> deltab: correct but I know people that used su - on ubuntu but then agian it was back in 5.x series
<deltab> o0vapermonkey0o: you have plenty of swap (nearly 2 Gb) and are barely using it
<amicrawle> people how do i reg my user name
<o0vapermonkey0o> so my swap is fine
<deltab> amicrawle: /msg nickserv help register
<kitche> amicrawle: /quote nickserv help register never do /msg
<TriGz> amicrawle - I'm going to pm you with the command you need to do.
<cyberfall_> umm ok
<kitche> since nickserv might not be who you think it is it happened on here before
<cyberfall_> apt-get install svn dont work
<puff> amicrawle: You mean /tmp?  Already checked... also /var/tmp.
<deltab> cyberfall_: subversion
<cyberfall_> i installed that in the package manager
<cyberfall_> and reinstalled it
<puff> deltab: Yeah, du is what I usually use, I was hoping for something a bit moreintelligent.
<cyberfall_> and no work
<deltab> puff: tkdu
<puff> deltab: Actually, I'm thinking of building a little utility to do what I normally do with du when I'm trying to free up disk space.
<cyberfall_> i deleted the svn files that showed in a command whereis svn
<ladydoor> deltab: do you know how to get it to display more decimal places?
<deltab> puff: what's that?
<o0vapermonkey0o> y does it say 2users feross
<feross> puff: uhm  did you 'apt-get clean' and 'apt-get autoclean'?
<puff> deltab:  Usually I start with something like  "du -sk ~/* | sort -n", followed by "sudo du -sk /home/* | sort -n", if it's a shared box.
<puff> feross: Good idea.
<deltab> ladydoor: scale=10
<ladydoor> deltab: thanks
<Tokenbad> deltab, did you see my responce?
<Adam> if I run uname -r I get 2.6.12-10-386. Should this 386 actually be 686? I am a bit confused why it says 386 why I would expect 686.
<ladydoor> deltab: thanks muchly, actually!
<feross> o0vapermonkey0o: if you're in a terminal as root it will show that as another user.
<cyberfall_> 686 i think is for pentium pro
<deltab> Tokenbad: yeah
<cyberfall_> not sure if that still true
<puff> feross: unfortunately, that didn't make any difference.  Hm.
<o0vapermonkey0o> ok so there is no program to make it runn better
<cyberfall_> i386 is just i think normal x86 code based
<amicrawle> <o0vapermonkey0o  what are you trying to do
<feross> cyberfall_: I'm sorry to correct you but i386 is for everything p2 and older.. P3 and newer should use i686
<deltab> Tokenbad: do you know what gparted done done when it crashed?
<deltab> ^had done
<puff> IRRC JGoodies had a neat little java tool for doing osm eo fhtis.
<o0vapermonkey0o> trying to play wow at top speed but i only have a p4 1.5 with 786 ram
<Adam> so 386 is wrong if I am running an inter pentium 640 3 gig processor?
<amicrawle> relly
<o0vapermonkey0o> ya
<Tokenbad> deltab, it was resizing the partition to use free space of it to make another partition
<amicrawle> i play wow on a x86 800mhz
<amicrawle> with 512mb or ram
<o0vapermonkey0o> it plays but not verry good the doors r riped and cinda laggy
<deltab> Tokenbad: are all the files okay?
<amicrawle> humm
<mjr> Adam, it's not wrong as such, though slightly suboptimal
<feross> Adam: if you have a P3 you should change the default to i686. Ubuntu installs i386 just to make sure it will work for most PC's.
<amicrawle> did you try xwine
<amicrawle> or wine
<o0vapermonkey0o> just wine
<Adam> so how do I change it?
<amicrawle> did you all so try transgaimg
<cyberfall_> feross,  no problems
<Deramin> How do I manually install the JDK from the .bin or -rpm.bin off sun's site?
<o0vapermonkey0o> no
<sethk> Deramin, chmod +x whatever.bin     then    ./whatever.bin
<amicrawle> you might find it very useful
<cyberfall_> i just kinda remember back in the day when i686 start showin up when the pentium pro was out
<sethk> Deramin, as root
<Tokenbad> deltab, the files are there...but the freespace was going to use as another partition is gone
<o0vapermonkey0o> webpage
<cyberfall_> and i was getting brave to try linux on a k6
<amicrawle> i use transgaming
<cyberfall_> and about cooked it
<amicrawle> www.transgaming.com
<cyberfall_> back when red hat was gpl
<feross> Adam: do 'apt-get install kernel-image-i686' or something like that .. lemme look it up.
<Deramin> sethk: ah, the root part may have been what was bunging me up. How do I run something at root, again?
<Tokenbad> o0vapermonkey0o, have you tried the new crossover?  it supports wow
<deltab> Tokenbad: your partition table isn't accurately describing the layout of your disk
<o0vapermonkey0o> na just wine
<Tokenbad> deltab, I figured that...but how fix it...without losing data
<deltab> Tokenbad: find out where the current partitions actually are
<Tokenbad> o0vapermonkey0o, they have a trial version you can test...
<cyberfall_> apt-get install subervsion say it installed
<cyberfall_> but i use svn and notta
<Tokenbad> deltab, ummm...ok...how?
<o0vapermonkey0o> it plays sound is choppy and doors are ripped
<Deramin> ~How do I run something *as* root
<deltab> Tokenbad: maybe your files are spread out across the disk, but some of them are outside the partition and can't be accessed
<sethk> Deramin, either use sudo, or use su.
<stodge> Anyone know how to change the resolution of the login screen (gdm?)?
<Adam> run something as root use sudo
<Deramin> sethk: ah. thanks.
<deltab> Tokenbad: maybe they were all packed into the smaller space now covered by the first partition
<deltab> Tokenbad: which of those is the case?
<Gk-s2-> hello
<Tokenbad> all the files are within the 47 gig part
<Gk-s2-> someone can help me?
<Tokenbad> deltab, all the files are within the 47 gig part
<deltab> Tokenbad: you've checked that?
<Adam> there is no package kernel-image-i686
<Tokenbad> well if I mount hdd1 which is only 47 gigs...the files are there....
<sethk> stodge, gdm uses the highest defined resolution
<deltab> Tokenbad: was 47 gig the size you chose?
<deltab> Tokenbad: *all* of the files?
<stodge> It does? Oh that's a pain :P
<stodge> Ok I'll reconfigure X then - thanks
<jmerlin> anyone here an expert with printers? :>
<deltab> Tokenbad: how have you checked?
<Tokenbad> deltab, let me explain this again...I had 80 gig drive...which had like 45 gigs use...I tried to use 20 gigs of the free space on that drive to make another partition...when gparted froze...and I rebooted...the drive said it was actually full...75 of 80 gigs used...
<o0vapermonkey0o> cant i get Cedega for free
<stodge> Cedega is commercial
<Tokenbad> deltab, I then ran fsck on it...and that then made it say 47 gigs with 15 gigs free of that
<o0vapermonkey0o> is there a way around it
<deltab> Tokenbad: because it hadn't changed the partition table yet
<Tokenbad> deltab, cause I erased some movies off...
<stodge> No idea
<Tokenbad> deltab, thats why it now says 15 gigs free..
<stodge> It's cheap - buy it
<o0vapermonkey0o> i am poor
<romans5n1> I was just looking at both the ubuntu and kubuntu distros... i noticed that kubuntu dvd distro is both a live and install cd... is this true for the ubuntu dvd distro as well?
<deltab> Tokenbad: when?
<nblit> deltab: I'm back, i tried WPA according to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo and still does not work
<stopgo> If I'm on a 686 kernel and I download the 386 image through my Package Updater (or whatever the gui auto-update frontend is called in English), it'll replace my current 686 kernel, right? Same with the modules for 386?
<o0vapermonkey0o> it is 55$ a year
<stodge> That's cheap
<sethk> romans5n1, for the latest release, yes
<cafuego> stopgo: no
<nblit> deltab: i think the WPA_SUPPLICANT is looking for the wrong device
<sethk> romans5n1, for the previous release (both ubuntu and kubuntu) they were separate CDs
<deltab> nblit: why do you think that?
<sethk> romans5n1, there is still a separate alternate CD
<stopgo> cafuego: oh. what's it do with the stuff it downloads then?
<MrFeetio> hi
<sethk> romans5n1, well, not "still", exactly, there is a separate alternate install cd that is similar to the install cd of the previous version
<Tokenbad> deltab, after gparted froze and rebooted and it said the drive was full I tried to clean some of it off...
<Adam> ok so how do I update from 386 to 686? use Package linux-image-2.6.15-23-686?
<sethk> romans5n1, but the desktop options install was moved to the live cd
<nblit> deltab: oh wait
<romans5n1> cool... from what I've read and seen, I'm 99% sure it's going to be one of the two for me, so it comes down to which desktop I like best ;)... though from screenshots, I'm already leaning toward ubuntu
<Tokenbad> deltab, but then still was missing space...
<jmerlin> anyone here an expert with printers? :>
<nblit> i think i put the wrong card Duuuuuuuuuh
<MrFeetio> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<jmerlin> i need help getting my lexmark to print and some help with pharos
<codezero> Seveas, i realized that the problem was because of a bug in fglrx driver...actually it is properly installed as described on the wiki. but the problem is about libGL.so.2 and I should have changed it to solve the problem...I didnt like the solution so I gave up...because ldconfig would probably change the symlinks to the libraries and the problem will arise another time. so I wait for an update on the repository for a new fglrx driver but it seems ther
<codezero> e hasnt been any updates recently...bad for ati and ubuntu users
<cafuego> stopgo: It will keep the existing 686 one, but depending on the version number it might start to boot the newer 386 one by default. If it's just a seciroty fix, nothing will happen.
<romans5n1> sethk: yeah, there's CDs and one DVD... take your pick
<Shadow_mil> How do I tell gnome to use samba for smb:// address?
<sethk> romans5n1, so the answer to your original question is, I guess, that the live cd is the install cd only for the desktop install flavor
<cyberfall_> i think i broken my linux box
<constantine-xvi> does anyone know the GPL reasonably well?
<cafuego> Adam: No, 'sudo apt-get install linux-686' -> that fetches the latest one (2.6.15.-27)
<sethk> cyberfall_, is it burning?
<cyberfall_> it will be
<romans5n1> okay... well, thanks for the info... I was pretty sure it was the same, but just wanted to satisfy my curiousity
<sethk> constantine-xvi, depends on what you mean by reasonably, I guess.
<sethk> cyberfall_, put that flame thrower down NOW
<deltab> Tokenbad: when did it say the drive was full? when trying to add a partition?
<cyberfall_> hehe
<nblit> deltab: what dows this mean? ioctl[PRISM2_IOCTL_PRISM2_PARAM] : Bad address
<stopgo> cafuego: oh. i just have to make sure i'm still using the right image after the update then. easy enough. thanks :)
<jmerlin> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PHAROS PRINT STATION + LINUX ?
<cafuego> stopgo: Yeh, just check the listing in grub
<constantine-xvi> sethk: if you're using GPL stuff in software you never plan on releasing, do you have to release it anyway?
<deltab> nblit: I guess it's something not supported
<Tokenbad> deltab, no...after gparted froze...and I rebooted...
<nblit> i get this once i run the WPA_SUPPLICANT as follows: sudo wpa_supplicant -i eth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf airo -w
<constantine-xvi> as in: internal company sw
* Vornotron continues seeking information on CD burning from the shell.
<jeff_> When I read an email in Thunderbird, it disappears after switching folders. After looking, I can't find anything that is set wrong. Anyone have any ideas where to look?
<sethk> constantine-xvi, "plan" doesn't matter.  If you ever release it, then you become bound by the provisions relating to released software.
<sethk> constantine-xvi, until then, no, there is no obligation
<constantine-xvi> exactly what i needed to know
<cyberfall_> /usr/bin# ./svn
<cyberfall_> ./svn: symbol lookup error: ./svn: undefined symbol: svn_ra_initialize
<sethk> cyberfall_, mixed up shared library versions
<mjr> (Actually, that's not entirely true. They either abide by the provisions or are guilty of copyright infringement, which is a different matter, but off-topic anyway.)
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how to run in root so i can copy paste files/folders wherever i want?
<sethk> cyberfall_, how did you get to that point?
<cyberfall_> umm ok out of the million which one is it hehe
<knut_> need help by configuring opera 9 for my 64bit system
<deltab> Tokenbad: so that what happened?
<cyberfall_> oh easy
<knut_> dont know how to run the 32bit one
<sethk> mjr, right; the question was about when the provisions go into effect.
<sethk> mjr, not specifically what you might be guilty of  :)
<cyberfall_> not use the package mannager and compile and install an old version of subversion
<TomChire> Borat, sudo nautilus
<mjr> sethk, I suppose I was trying to read the meaning too strictly :] 
<Borat> TomChire i <3 you
<sethk> cyberfall_, that will do it, I guess.
<ninja_monkey> Are there any tips on how to setup a laptop-touchpad?
<TomChire> Borat, i likey you too
<nblit> deltab: i am getting Failed to set encryption when testing the WPA
<ninja_monkey> It currently bugs me very nice :|
<Jeb> hiya all
<sethk> ninja_monkey, there is some documentation in the kernel source tree about setting up touchpads.  Also you can find info on the xorg site.
<ninja_monkey> fanx.
<jmerlin> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT PHAROS PRINT STATION + LINUX ?  PLEASE PM ME OR ANSWER WITH MY NAME SO I CAN SEE THE MESSAGE HIGHLIGHTED
<Tokenbad> deltab, well after gparted froze and it started saying the drive was full...I tried to fix it with fsck....which it did partly...and then I have been trying to figure out where the other 30 gigs went to
<jeff_> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<JebJoya> can anyone give me any advice on installing ubuntu on a slightly low spec system?
<deltab> Tokenbad: gparted froze and started saying the drive was full?
<ladydoor> JebJoya: install xubuntu?
<sethk> JebJoya, do the oem install, and then install a low overhead desktop
<nblit> <<Can anyone assist with a Thinkpad x31 wifi problem?  PLZ PM ME>>>>
<sethk> JebJoya, xubuntu basically does that using I think xfce
<nblit> <<Can anyone assist with a Thinkpad x31 wifi problem?  PLZ PM ME>>>>
<deltab> nblit: you could try another channel with people who know more about wifi. unfortunately I don't know of any
<nblit> deltab: thx
<JebJoya> my issue is not being able to run the install program - i was thinking xubuntu, but i noticed the alternate ubuntu cd says it's for installing on less than 192Mb of RAM (the laptop i'm using has 256Mb RAM, but 64 goes to graphics :( )
<kitche> nblit: ipw2200 chipset
<sethk> JebJoya, go with text mode only, then
<nblit> kitchie: No it airo
<sethk> JebJoya, at least to begin with
<^Ocean^> To make a dos 6.22 readable cdrom, do i have to burn it in any fancy way?  Becuase if i just burn it normaly, it see's everything on the CDrom but cannot access it.  like if i do cd dir i get Invalid Directory
<sethk> JebJoya, use the text mode install on the alternate cd
<nblit> kitchie: my wifi card is Cisco/Aironet 350 MiniPCI
<chupacabra> is there a list of ubuntu packages?  I cannot find mc.
<JebJoya> okay, that's cool :)  i was hoping there was something like that on the alternate cd - it's dlaoding atm :)
<sethk> JebJoya, "text mode" on the alternate cd refers to the fact that the install program is text mode, not that the install itself will be text mode.
<ofer0> chupacabra, find mc where?
<rahmiel> I'm having some difficulty going through the process of installing and enabling the nvidia drivers. I can install the nvidia-glx, but when I do a nvidia-glx-config, the script fails to run.
<sethk> JebJoya, so you have to select an install option set that doesn't include a desktop.
<chupacabra> in the online packages.
<ofer0> chupacabra, you can "apt-cache search mc", but it'll give you plenty of results.
<dean_> can anyone direct me to documentation or help with a problem getting Glade to work on Dapper, the program cannot find required libraries, even though they are installed
<ofer0> apt-cache search midnight commander, maybe.
<sethk> chupacabra, you mean the program mc?
<chupacabra> cool
<chupacabra> ya
<JebJoya> i think the pc should cope with it when it's installed, it's the livecd it's having issues with - it's not that low spec :)
<JebJoya> (touch wood ;) )
<deltab> mc - midnight commander - a powerful file manager
<ofer0> dean_, libs such as...?
<chupacabra> yes
<sethk> chupacabra, package name is mc
<ofer0> aptitude install it then..
<sethk> chupacabra, so   sudo apt-get install mc
<JebJoya> thanks a lot for the help all :)
<dean_> libgnomeui, libgnomecanvas et al
<chupacabra> i'll try again.  whoot
<AsadR> how do i install the manpages for function calls like socket(), gethostbyname(), etc. ?
<SpaceFrog> How can i change a directory's permissions so that cron can write to it?
<sethk> chupacabra, if you don't find it, your repository list needs work
<dean_> gtk2
<ofer0> SpaceFrog, what is the currently dir permissions ?
<sethk> SpaceFrog, you change a directory permission with chmod.  to change a directory including all it's files, you use chmod -R
<rahmiel> This happens after doing a nvidia-glx-config: Error: your X configuration has been altered. This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section from nv to nvidia. Running the command causes my 
<chupacabra> ahhhahhh  got it thanks
<sethk> SpaceFrog, however, you can't say what permissions for a cron job because in general a cron job may run as a variety of users.
<JebJoya> oh, also, anyone know what exactly i should look for to get LaTeX when I've installed ubuntu?
* chupacabra needs to rember to keep it simple
<JebJoya> (if anyone knows LaTeX, which isn't necessarily that likely... :) )
<ofer0> sethk, that's only debian cronjobs
<ofer0> sethk, on other distros the cronjob is limited to root only
<sethk> ofer0, no, that's not true.  you can easily modify the default cron operating parameters
<SpaceFrog> However, I'll be copying my configuration to a Debian server
<MrFeetio> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<TomChire> Is there a way to adjust volume of xmms via commandline?
<yellow> hey guys how can i change my firefox user agent in ubuntu ?
<kitche> ofer0: cron can run as any user
<AsadR> what package contains the manpages for all the system calls and socket api calls, and the other libc functions?
<ofer0> kitche, on which distro? :)
<JebJoya> no LaTeX users? ah well, i'm sure I'll work it out :)
<kitche> ofer0: all of the distros
<sethk> ofer0, on all distros.  cron does not change from distro to distro
<ofer0> sethk, it is.
<yellow> JebJoya:  i'm a latex user
<sethk> JebJoya, I use it, but I've not installed it with the package manager
<damonkey> bonjour tout le monde :)
<ofer0> for example, in the distro I use, I don't even have a crontab.
<JebJoya> i presume it's available through the package manager?
<stodge> "*** Warning: X development files not found." - anyone know what packages contain X development files?
<sethk> JebJoya, I'm not sure, I'll check
<JebJoya> thanks :)
<ofer0> stodge, the packages that ends with -dev
* Mr_Congeniality is away (Hatchet Wound!!!) - (05:44 pm)
<qatsi> why could GRUB se my SATA disk as (2,3) when its (0,3) ??? now every time i boot, i need to edit the file...(im going to edit it now so i dont have to) but i still wonder why is that ?
<stodge> Which one
<Deramin> sethk: what if the chmod doesn't work? I don't get an error, it just does nothing
<stodge> There are several
<kitche> ofer0: probably the distro doesn't have crontab installed
<Tokenbad> deltab, once it froze and I rebooted yes
<sethk> JebJoya, yes.  search for packages starting with tetex-
<kitche> qatsi: edit the file when you get booted then save it
<ofer0> kitche, crontab is a package for debian
<feross> Adam: ah, sorry had to step away, father-in-law on phone.
<feross> Adam: but I see you got it.
<qatsi> kitche: yes, im going to do that, but why did it detected the disk incorrectly ?
<JebJoya> i guessed it would be tetex, thanks for the help sethx :)
<sethk> ofer0, the fact that a package named crontab exists for debian does not imply that you cannot install a package that installs a crontab on other distros.
<deltab> Tokenbad: what did you do after rebooting?
<ofer0> kitche, please refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crontab
<sethk> ofer0, do you think the other distros say "hey, I won't allow that, because somewhere there is a package called crontab"?
<kitche> ofer0: on other distros the package is just called cron
<rahmiel> Anyone a nvidia user or know how to troubleshoot the nvidia-glx-config not working correctly?
<vdepizzol> when I try to use festival, I get "Can't open /dev/dsp", How I know the program is using it?
<kitche> ofer0: I use fcron myself it's easier to use
<sethk> ofer0, crontab can be installed with the package manager, or outside the package manager.
<sethk> ofer0, the package manager does not limit what you can or cannot install
<deltab> vdepizzol: fuser /dev/dsp
<deltab> vdepizzol: fuser /dev/dsp | xargs ps
<jester45> would anyone here be able to help me setup my deskjet 712c?
<sethk> ofer0, all of my ubuntu systems have a crontab.
<Tokenbad> just started gparted...then saw that...so tried to remove some stuff to get some space...now it says 55 gigs is used and 16 gigs is free...even though before I tried to partition...there was only 45 gigs used...and I removed prob 10 gigs of that when I deleted those movies
<Tokenbad> deltab, just started gparted...then saw that...so tried to remove some stuff to get some space...now it says 55 gigs is used and 16 gigs is free...even though before I tried to partition...there was only 45 gigs used...and I removed prob 10 gigs of that when I deleted those movies
<ofer0> sethk, what you are saying has nothing to do with my claim, so let's leave it alone for now
<beuno> does anyone know if I need 2 DNS to resolve a domain or I can use just 1?
<ofer0> beuno, which domain is taht?
<JebJoya> now, more importantly, how long til Lost is on? ;)
<deltab> what says that?
<ofer0> beuno, that*
<vdepizzol> deltab, and how can I exit it?
<ofer0> JebJoya, 2-5 hours
<sethk> beuno, to act as the DNS for a domain, you need a primary and secondary DNS server.
<beuno> ofer0, Ive got a bind server installed, ANY domain
<ofer0> sethk, not on all TLDs
<beuno> sethk, can one network card have 2 IPs?
<sethk> beuno, you need two.
<deltab> vdepizzol: exit what?
<gu014> hello, i am trying to install apache 2 and phpmyadmin..both are installed but when i try to click 'phpmyadmin' at local host from firefox it attempts to download some .phtml file? can anyone help me out with this problem?>
<sethk> beuno, one network card can have 1000 IPs, but that's cheating.
<darkanyel> hi
<jester45> would anyone here be able to help me setup my deskjet 712c?
<berent> sethk: how
<sethk> berent, how what?
<dean_> anyone know anything about Glade?
<beuno> sethk, the situation is I have 1 nic on the server, how can I asign it 2 IPs?
<jmerlin> nobody here knows how to configure printers on ubuntu.. nice..
<ofer0> sethk, some of them, can work with one. some of them can work with 2, but on the same IP. some of them (such as .com, .net, etc..) can only work with 2 IPs.
<darkanyel> how can i use thunar as default????
<berent> sethk:how can one card have 1000ips at the same time
<sethk> beuno, you can install an alias for a card as follows:
<ofer0> beuno, did you pay for additional IPs ?
<beuno> ofer0, yes I did
<vdepizzol> deltab, the program is using /dev/dsp
<beuno> I've got one of them working
<ofer0> beuno, you have to create a virtual interface named eth0:1 ( for example ) and assign the next IP to it.
<sethk> beuno, you use the notation:   eth#:#         as in:   eth0:1
<godtvisk1n> can anyone suggest some good dvd ripping software?
<jester45> acidrip
<Vornotron> dd
<Vornotron> :P
<oxyride> hehe
<ofer0> beuno, for example: ifconfig eth0:1 ip.ip.ip.ip up
<beuno> so to make it eth2, I would have to do eth0:2, right?
<sethk> beuno, so you can do   ifconfig eth0:1  ###.###.###.### netmask ###.###.###.###
<ANTDx1> Hello everyone.
<oxyride> hello
<sethk> beuno, and that adds another IP address for eth0
<ofer0> beuno, then you use BIND9 to create the DNS entries for it. first the SOA for the domain and then something like "ns1.yourdomain.com. IN A ip1.ip1.ip1.ip1" and "ns2.yourdomain.com. IN A ip2.ip2.ip2.ip2"
<ANTDx1> Could someone please help walk me through the process to set up my broadcom 4318 wireless card in Ubuntu 6.06 with amd-64
<Tokenbad> deltab, so somewhere it is saying some of the space is used even though its not...
<ANTDx1> I tried using some instructions on the forum, and ended up being unable to boot, which is bad.
<ofer0> beuno, please allow some time for name servers to sync. if you got MX records too, it can take days.
<ANTDx1> ndiswrapper kept halting the boot process
<jester45> would anyone here be able to help me setup my deskjet 712c i realy need it to work i have a project due and no way to print it
<beuno> sethk, it adds the IP to eth0, but I reference it as eth2, right?
<berent> sethk:so both eth0 and eth1 have same ip
<deltab> beuno: the alias can be a name; it doesn't have to be a number
<sethk> beuno, no, eth0:2
<sethk> berent, in my example, eth0 and eth0:1 have different IPs
<sethk> berent, nothing in my example is about any pair of anything having the same IP
<beuno> sethk, that's exactly what I need, 2 different IPs
<deltab> or eth0:external, or whatever
<darkanyel> how can i use thunar as default and not nautilus????
<beuno> this is in /etc/network/interfaces we're talking about, right?
<sethk> beuno, right, so both  eth0   and eth0:1   are the eth0 device, but the IPs are different
<sethk> beuno, I'm talking about how you actually run the ifconfig command
<sethk> beuno, how that translates to the configuration file I would have to check.
<sethk> beuno, I don't bother with that, I just add ifconfig's to the end of rc.local
<beuno> what about adding it to interfaces so it's there permanenlty?
<berent> sethk : so both eth0 eth1 will get consecutive ips
<beuno> oh
<sethk> beuno, you can do that, I just have to check the syntax
<Tokenbad> deltab, this is what cfdisk says: hdd1         Boot         Primary    Linux ext3                          77778.25
<Tokenbad>     hdd5                      Logical    Linux ReiserFS                       2245.51
<oxyride> ???
<sethk> berent, the IPs don't have to be consecutive.  just two arbitrary IPs, totally unrelated to each other
<feross> jester45: tried hplip?
<sethk> Tokenbad, ah, you've run into the reiserfs bug that everyone yells at me for talking about.
<beuno> sethk, would you be so kind?  for cleanness sake
<sethk> beuno, I'll look at it, yes.
<berent> sethk : if u do ifconfig eth0:1 ###.###.###.### then u speify one ip where is the other
<highneko> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<deltab> Tokenbad: you said "it is saying"  what is saying that?
<chrometiger> can someone help me mount my cdrom "well make sure it isn't already working" and make it so its mounted at boot ?
<jester45> feross: i will try it
<kitche> berent: you will ifconfig eth0:2 for another ip or eth0:0
<sethk> berent, you do:    ifconfig eth0 ###.###.###.### netmask ###.###.###.###    then, you do   ifconfig eth0:1 ###.###.###.### netmask ###.###.###.###
<Tokenbad> sethk, well don't know about that...but the drive says basicly that it is has 55 gigs used..when it should only be like 35 gigs used...
<sethk> berent, two separate commands
<berent> sethk : thanks
<sethk> berent, each assigns an IP to eth0
<SuperQ> anyone know where mkinird find the list of modules to include?
<ofer0> chrometiger, yes, I can help you. Please paste the output of "cat /etc/fstab", "cat /etc/mtab", "mount -l" in pastebin.ca.
<Tokenbad> deltab, gparted
<sethk> Tokenbad, definitely bad news.
<sethk> Tokenbad, back up anything important immediately
<berent> sethk : can both of them communicate .will they have different macs or some virtual setting
<chrometiger> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sethk> berent, same MAC
<chrometiger> line for cdrom
<sethk> berent, remember, at the network layer IP addresses are not used
<sethk> berent, both IP addresses map to the same MAC, since they are the same card.
<sethk> berent, to make an interface have more than one MAC, you have to modify the device driver
<chrometiger> is it already mnt'ed
<feross> sethk: hey, you're talking on how to set IP's to the nic but then on reboot it will loose those settings. It can be put into /etc/network/interfaces so that it's there as default if I'm not mistaken.
<deltab> chrometiger: the  user,noauto  make it not happen at boot, but allows you to mount it as an ordinary user
<sethk> feross, yes, of course
<beuno> feross, he did say he added the line in rc.local
<deltab> chrometiger: run mount or df to see if it's mounted
<sethk> feross, however, that isn't how I do it
<berent> sethk : so if u ping ips u will get a dup ack for sure
<sethk> berent, nope
<sethk> berent, try it.
<oxyride> lol
<sethk> berent, why would you get a dup ack?
<jester45> feross: i searched for hplib and i seen none in the repo should it be in the repo
* Tiggah is away (Back To Real Life)
<chrometiger> doing mount doesn't look like it
<berent> sethk: won't it refer same mac
<sethk> berent, sure, so what?
<feross> jester45: it's in your System>admin
<sethk> berent, ping just says "IP ##### please respond"
<sethk> berent, and IP ##### does.
<deltab> chrometiger: mount /dev/hdc  or  mount /media/cdrom0  will mount it now
<sethk> berent, you will get the MAC address more than once in the ARP table, but that doesn't hurt anything.
<berent> sethk : yeah thats true
<chrometiger> no medium found
<jester45> feross: o im in xubuntu no body in that channle could help me
<JebJoya> final question - how easy is it to go from ubuntu to xubuntu once installed (i presume it's doable in-OS?)
<feross> sethk: hmm ok if it's in the rc.local I guess it will work but IMHO putting it in interfaces works better in case you need to netoworking restart *shrug* also just seems cleaner.
<DShepherd> hello :-)(
<nblit> Q: how do i disable a driver from loading
<deltab> chrometiger: if you have a disc in, of course!
<nblit> ?
<feross> jester45: oh, hmm ok wait a sec
<DShepherd> how do i reformat a usb disk to a vfat partition?
<sethk> feross, perhaps.  I prefer methods that aren't distro specific.  If I want to restart the interface, I just use the ifconfig command.  I'm not saying my way is better, just that it works.
<jester45> feross: sorry for not telling you i was hopeing that iwouldnt need it
<chrometiger> got it, um ok so can i make this auto mount or do i have to type that everytime i stick another cd in ?
<deltab> DShepherd: what is it currently?
<nblit> Q: how do i disable a driver from loading??
<Ropechoborra> How do i change the permissions to a directory and all the files in it?
<deltab> chrometiger: yes, edit /etc/fstab and change noauto to auto
<DShepherd> deltab: not sure.. i think its ext3
<ofer0> DShepherd, mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda
<chrometiger> thank u
<deltab> chrometiger: oh, you mean something else
<nblit> Ropechoborra open a terminal and type man chmod
<DShepherd> ofer0: thanks
<feross> jester45: /usr/bin/hp-toolbox  try that
<ofer0> Ropechoborra, chmod -R XXX dir/
<deltab> chrometiger: so don't do that, unless you want to mount on boot
<Zarephath> Anyone know of a free dynamic dns service that will allow a record to be added for ftp? US only please...I currently use zoneedit..but I can only run mx and A
<ofer0> Ropechoborra, XXX = your permissions. for example: 755
<Ropechoborra> Thanks
<DShepherd> ofer0: its not wise to do this as root if I want other users to use this right?
<sethk> nblit, remove it's driver from /lib/modules/xxxxxx     :)
<chrometiger> will that hurt anything ?
<ofer0> DShepherd, it doesn't matter. it will matter when you'll want to mount it.
<feross> sethk: sure :) I can see your point.
<sethk> DShepherd, it's not wise to use numbers instead of symbols.
<qatsi> ok, i really need help wetting up my network card...can anyone help me ?
<deltab> Zarephath: you need an A record
<feross> Zarephath: what deltab said... beat me to it :P
<ofer0> Zarephath, zonedit, xname
<cge> I am trying to test some headphones, and I would like to be able to play a sine wave at different frequencies. Does anyone know an easy way to do this?
<ofer0> Zarephath, oh, didn't see there's another line.
<Zarephath> deltab: yeah but their web interface doesn't allow me to add an entry for ftp vs...www
<nblit> sethk, r u sure?
<ofer0> Zarephath, check xname.org, check the option of running your own DNS server.
<qatsi> anyone here uses an  Encore ENL832-TX-ICNT Network card??
<ninja_monkey> So, there no chance for me with an x64 ubuntu to view flash?
<beuno> sethk, I went through the man interfaces(5) and google, and I still can't find anything,  any luck?
<Zarephath> ofer0: Kewl thanks...will do appreciate the info all!
<sethk> nblit, I'm sure that will work.  I'm not saying it's the right way to do it.
<DShepherd> ofer0: how can i give the disk the name?
<deltab> Zarephath: what are you trying to do?
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, you can run 32bit firefox inside a 32bit chroot() jail.
<DShepherd> s/the/name/
<DShepherd> err
<nblit> sethk, i would prefer doing it the right way
<DShepherd> I meant 'a' ofer0
<ofer0> DShepherd, I don't understand what you mean
<jester45> feross: i see no hp-toolbox
<ninja_monkey> ofer0: okey, sounds advanced :)
<sethk> beuno, did you try adding an entry exactly like all the others, but using the eth#:# notation?  there is no need for anything in the man page for interfaces to change
<xenoNfluX> this may or may not have much to do with Shoutcast specifically.... how might I go about having the Shoutcast server run in the background, or even at boot? (currently I have to do ./sc_serv to run it, and it doesnt drop me back at a bash prompt)
<oiad> hi, im trying to compile pyxfce, but get this when doing make http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/NRdXqP48.html
<sethk> beuno, all you are doing is using a different interface name.
<oldskool3> I'm loading from ubuntu cd, X64.. but after "starting kernel.log" nothing happens.. is it because I have ATi?
<nblit> ok
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, not at all. use debootstrap to create the chroot. then chroot into it, and install firefox. run it from there. that's all.
<nblit> ttl
<beuno> sethk, no, I'm a bit afraid I loose remote connection to the datacenter and I can't access the server again  ;D
<jrib> !info  python-xfce
<ubotu> Package python-xfce does not exist in any distro I know
<deltab> sethk: note the alias doesn't have to be a number, as you're implying
<sethk> deltab, I didn't imply anything
<DShepherd> ofer0: by defualt when formatting the disk it is called 'usbdisk'.
<deltab> seemed to be implying
<DShepherd> ofer0: is there a way to specify a name
<feross> jester45: install hplip
<sethk> deltab, although, I admit, I can't see any reason for using anything other than a number, but if you like using something else, have fun
<oiad> jrib thats why im trying to compile it?
<media_> Is there an X command to get the current resolution?  I need to get those values so I can force firefox to start full screen regardless what resolution I may have started up as (for a media system)
<ninja_monkey> ofer0: Right, before I do anything I feel I have to read some before I do anything. What's debootstrap?
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, it is used to download a debian system into a chrootable directory
<jester45> feross: i dont see it in the repos do i have to get it from the web?
<feross> !hpliy
<deltab> sethk: doing so might lessen the confusion between eth0:1 and eth1
<sethk> deltab, eth0, eth1, etc., don't have to be numbers either, but you to keep oneself sane ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hpliy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> oiad: yes, I know :)  It showed up in edgy though so I thought it would probably be there in dapper.  Can you translate your error to english?
<beuno> sethk, how does this look to you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25706/
<sethk> deltab, I'm not confused, but ok.  :)
<feross> !hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.7-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<sethk> deltab, that's a point
<oiad> ah sorry
<deltab> sethk: not you
<ofer0> DShepherd, not that I know of. I'm not a graphics designer, I'm a system adminstrator and programmer. I don't care how the disk is called.
<sethk> deltab, yes, I know what you meant.  I hadn't thought about it, but I don't disagree with you.
<DShepherd> ofer0: ok kool
<jester45> i will check again
<DShepherd> ofer0: thanks anyways.. lata man
<ofer0> DShepherd, cya around
<feross> jester45: hmm looks like it's in main should be there
<deltab> I think it's possible to add multiple addresses to one interface too
<sethk> beuno, I'd leave out the network, broadcast, gateway, and dns part
<xenoNfluX> how might I go about having a server application run in the background or run at boot?
<sethk> deltab, I don't see how.  if it is possible, it would be a very bad idea to do so.
<jester45> xenoNfluX: what kind of sever app
<sethk> beuno, you don't need routing for machines on the same subnet, and it would be unusual to need routing for an alias.
<oldskool3> I'm loading from ubuntu cd, X64.. but after "starting kernel.log" nothing happens. Is it because I have ATi?
<ace> hello can someone help explain to me how to exit the menu that shows up when my comptuer boots up? (I guess the grub menu?)
<ace> edit*
<xenoNfluX> jester45, Shoutcast
<jrib> ace: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sethk> beuno, I'd make eth0:1 have only the address and netmask parameters
<ace> jrib: thanks
<ofer0> ace, what do you mean by "exit the menu"? if you exit the menu you won't have an O.S. running
<ninja_monkey> Is there a way to disable the "tap to click"-feature on the touchpad?
<beuno> and on the first line, where I set auto lo eth0 eth1 eth2
<DShepherd> exirt
<jester45> xenoNfluX: i dont know about that i think there is a setting to auto load programs at system start
<DShepherd> exit
<beuno> I should set eth0:1, right?
<ace> jrib: it said permissin benied
<ace> denied*
<xenoNfluX> jester45, I know how to configure and run it... I'm just wondering if I can run it in the background and at startup
<jrib> ace: use a text-editor and sudo to edit it
<xenoNfluX> hm
<jrib> ubotu: tell ace about sudo
<jrib> ace: what do you want to do exactly?
<deltab> sethk: ip addr add 1.2.3.4 dev lo
<xenoNfluX> I'll see if I can dig up info on setting cronjobs on boot
<ace> jrib: I want to take away one of the options when I updated ubuntu it added another ubuntu
<ace> Jrib: like one for the old ubuntu and one for the updated ubuntu
<ofer0> xenoNfluX, yes. TIMTOWTDI. anyway, you can symlink it to /etc/rc2.d/S99something
<oiad> jrib http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/LysqpD35.html
<sethk> deltab, I would have to see what ifconfig command you are really talking about.  I don't wade through the macros to see what that actuallyl does.
<sethk> deltab, however, as I said, if it is possible, it is an extremely bad idea.
<oiad> this is the ./configure output: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/X7ScwB72.html
<jrib> ace: you should be able to just remove the old kernel package (linux-image-*), but it is a good idea to keep 2 around imo.  One you know that works from before, and the new one
<deltab> sethk: macros?
<ace> Jrib: oo ok I just needed want it taking up to much space
<ace> didnt* please excuse my typing
<sethk> deltab, macros.  the things down in the rc.d directory, various scripts and such, that take the config files and other inputs and produce the ifconfig commands, which is what the o/s actually understands
<matt8806suomi> how big should ubuntu be after install
<beuno> sethk, I tried it on a different server (local), and I get this:    /etc/network/interfaces:15: duplicate option
<jester45> feross: what about hp-ppd
<deltab> sethk: oh, I'm not using those
<sethk> beuno, ok, I would have to figure it out.  since my problem is solved with the ifconfig, I've never been motivated to do so.
<feross> jester45: not sure.. what does man hp-ppd say?
<ofer0> ace, it is the best for you to keep ALL old kernels, unless you have a good reason to not do so. maybe now you don't need it - but when you'll have kernel problems you'll be sorry about it.
<jester45> HP Postscript Printer Definition (PPD) files'
<sethk> deltab, oh, you are using the ip binary, sorry, didn't read carefully enough
<beuno> sethk, I guess I can do it with ifconfig then for now, what was the command again?
<ace> ofer0: ok thanks for the advice ill be sure not to mess with it or anything
<oldskool3> I'm loading from ubuntu cd, ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso.. but after "starting kernel.log" nothing happens. Is it because I have ATi?
<deltab> sethk: I don't think ifconfig supports it
<sethk> beuno, ifconfig eth0:1 ###.###.###.### netmask ###.###.###.###   (eth0:1 is for example; as has been pointed out, the syntax is eth0:anything)
<sethk> deltab, of course it does.  I do it every day.
<ofer0> ace, you can remove REALLY REALLY old entries by commenting them out on /boot/grub/menu.lst, but don't do anything further unless you have a good reason.
<larryw> set timestamp_string =
<beuno> waaaait
<beuno> my mistake
<beuno> it DOES work
<sethk> beuno, oh, good.  Now we know.  :)
<deltab> sethk: adding multiple addresses to one interface?
<ace> ofer): oo ok I dont really have any really really old entries
<beuno> I mistiped "iface"
<sethk> deltab, no, using aliases.
<jrib> oiad: I'm not sure what is going on there, but I can suggest that you download the source package for edgy and try compiling that instead
<deltab> sethk: ah, I wasn't talking about aliases
<feross> jester45: it might be e depend to hplip but it probably won't work on it's own. Weird that you can't get hplip, no xfce interface for it? I use gnome so I wouldn't know, you'll have to do some research on that and if necessary download and install hplip manually.
<sethk> deltab, I thought you meant ifconfig doesn't support aliases.  I'm half asleep  :)
<ace> ofer0: what if i commented it out, could I use a livecd and change it back if my current kernel got messed up?
<matt8806suomi> ####how big should ubuntu be after install####
<sethk> ace, sure
<oiad> thanks jrib
<deltab> sethk: actually, when I used its add command, it created an alias
<ofer0> ace, so don't touch it for now. you are going to do something which is very dangerous. if you comment it out, you can use GRUB itself to remove your comments, with the "edit" option. nice and easy.
<jester45> feross: think this could work? libprinterconf0c2a - Printer autodetection library
<sethk> deltab, ok, that makes sense.
<ace> oferO: OO ok yea i dont wanna do ti then
<feross> jester45: nah, same as hp-ppd
<ace> oferO: ok thanks for your help!
<beuno> sethk, thank you VERY much
<ofer0> ace, have fun.
<sethk> beuno, np
<deltab> and ifconfig can't see past the first address assigned to the interface
<ofer0> deltab, /proc can
<feross> jester45: usually hplip is installed by default. I know I've had to turn off the service just so it's not sucking up cpu cycles in the background. I don't havy any printer setup on the lappy I'm on. Also turned off cups.
<jester45> feross: they have things for the officejet and lasrjet but not deskjet :(
<deltab> sure, but my point is that ifconfig only allows access to some of what's possible
<ninja_monkey> is there a way to check and see if another application has locked an administration path?
<ninja_monkey> err.. directory
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, what is an admin dir ?
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, and why would anybody lock it?
<knut_> need help by configuring opera 9 for my 64bit system
<knut_> dont know how to run the 32bit one
<deltab> Tokenbad: backed up your important files?
<bashusr> hey... can i install ubuntu from another distro?
<bashusr> or from an old ubuntu live CD?
<Tokenbad> deltab, not yet...was hoping not have to do that
<bashusr> i got a real old one... ubuntu 4...
<feross> jester45: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=184838  read there
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  ick.
<ninja_monkey> ofer0: Well.. don't ask me, I just installed Ubuntu :) I tried to go "sudo apt-get install xx" but I got an error message saying "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proccess using ut?"
<deltab> Tokenbad: it's a good thing to do anyway, especially when doing things affected filesystems and disks
<bashusr> Dr_willis: yeah. help? :-P
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  it  may be possible - but it sure wouldent be trivial
<deltab> ^afffecting
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, yes, you probably have synaptic running.
<ofer0> ninja_monkey, the program that installs other applications
<ninja_monkey> Ah, yea, thanks..
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  that 'ubuntu hacks' book mentioned using debootstrap  for a xen install.. but ive never tried it.
<ninja_monkey> ofer0: works, thanks.
<bashusr> Dr_willis: command line trivial... or manually partitioning, installing GRUB, and making my own kernel trivial?
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  all of those are rather trivial. :P
<bashusr> Dr_willis: uh...
<deltab> apt-get could tell you what program's got the lock
<reter> if your system saids its broken what do you do?
<bashusr> Dr_willis: what kinda trivial are you talking about?
<Dr_willis> bashusr,   ive never used debootstrap which i would THINK would be the way to do that..
<jsleeper> anyone running ubuntu on a sun blade 100?
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  may want to check the forums/wikis - they may have some detailed docs.
<Dr_willis> bashusr,  it may be possible if you had more then 1 machine to get an iso, and do a net boot/install..   but  not sure why you are  needing to go about this in such a hard way.
<knut_> why does nobody help me :(
<knut_> damn support
<lmosher> Is there any way to connect to a wireless access point using WPA or WPA2? The only key options I see in the wireless GUI are for WEP
<wickedpuppy> knut_, first ... its possible that nobody got 64 bit here ... at least those who are alive .. second we are not support .. we are volunteer helpers
<Pierre> knut_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava should work for opera as well
<kitche> lmosher: yes make sure you have wpa_supplicant installed
<SuperQ> lmosher: you need a wpa config
<sbor7052> I have a quick and dirty question, can someone direct me to a resource for managing users/groups etc from the command line? Yes, I know google exists, I am looking for somethign ubuntu specific
<feross> lmosher: go to  http://fdalmoro.blogspot.com  .. have a minihowto for WPA.
<lmosher> kitche, SuperQ ok I've installed both of those (well apt is currently crunching) after that?
<lmosher> ah ok thanks feross
<M_Fatih> hi all. when i try to copy a dvd iso file (4.4GB) cp and mv commands error like this "File size limit exceeded" how can i copm/move my files?
<jester45> feross: q thanksfor you help i really need to srt looking at the ubuntu site more hopefully i dont need to come back
<kitche> M_Faith: fat32?
<mjr> M_Fatih, you're probably trying to copy to a fat partition. It won't happen.
<chupacabra> what are the keystrokes for changing desktops in Gnome?
<ofer0> chupacabra, ctrl+alt+left/right
<ofer0> chupacabra, ctrl+alt+left/right/up/down
<bruenig> chupacabra, you mean workspaces?
<M_Fatih> mjr, :(( yes :( so, i can't do it..
<A-L-P-H-A> what's a cli random password generator for linux called?
<ofer0> A-L-P-H-A, pwgen
<A-L-P-H-A> ofer0, thanks
<ofer0> A-L-P-H-A, have fun
<sbor7052> I have a quick and dirty question, can someone direct me to a resource for managing users/groups etc from the command line? Yes, I know google exists, I am looking for somethign ubuntu specific
<chupacabra> sweet.  xfce is ctl 1,2,3,4
<A-L-P-H-A> ofer0, I'll try... :)
<M_Fatih> mjr, can i copy 2.5GB file? if i split this flie and copy to fat part.. is it possible?
<jbjuly> how do I use generic names in desktop menus?
<jrib> sbor7052: adduser, but it's not ubuntu specific
<codecaine> anyone know what gedit key bindings are?
<knut_> mh
<chupacabra> just more places to run EWterm
<ofer0> sbor7052, ubuntu specific? don't know anything about it. just use "adduser addgroup usermod groupmod passwd gpasswd"
<mjr> M_Fatih, yes
<xenoNfluX> could anyone help me figure out the syntax for writing a tiny boot script?
<chupacabra> Eterm
<Tokenbad> deltab, I know but when not have disk to burn to...or space to backup to
<sbor7052> ofer: ty what I was looking for
<M_Fatih> mjr, yeha.. i'm tryin.. thanks body
<knut_> pierre im using firefox, but i want opera '-.-
<codecaine> Anyone in here able to help me figure out what the key bindings are in gedit for editing files?
<bruenig> knut_, sudo apt-get install opera
<feross> xenoNfluX: first line '#!/bin/bash'  then commands after it.. save the text file then 'chmod +x filename' then ./filename to execute.
<bashusr> fine fine
<knut_> gives an error bruinig
<bashusr> i'll waste a CD
<knut_> too old version
<bashusr> and burn
<xenoNfluX> feross, thanks, will try
<bashusr> burn burn burn baby!
<Pierre> knut_: can you please *read* this page? it describes the way to configure linux32, it should work as well for opera.
<jbjuly> how do I use generic names in desktop menus?
<deltab> Tokenbad: okay, at least run ls -lR
<knut_> okay, then i try it, thx pierre.. :)
<feross> jbjuly: hmm. can you be more specific?
<wickedpuppy> jbjuly, pls defind generic .. and give us an example ?
<knut_> but now i have to go to bed
<knut_> thank you and good night, byby!
<jbjuly> I want to use "Web Browser" instead of "Firefox Web Browser" I saw the .desktop file and there's a defined Name= and GenericName=, I want to use the GenericName
<qatsi> i need help with a Encore network card, please help me...it wont install/start
<matt8806suomi> ##How do i play WMV files in ubuntu (gnome)
<qatsi> ....
<jrib> ubotu: tell matt8806suomi about wmv
<Lilandra> Hi
<Darkazel> hey
<sethk> brb, dog walking
<Darkazel> alguien habla espagnol_
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<M_Fatih> another question : how can i rip my dvd's to xvid or divx (any good compression types)?
<Darkazel> ok thx
<qatsi> Darkazel: yo, but its better that we go to the es channel...
<feross> qatsi: google says you need to compile drivers manually
<xenoNfluX> feross, that worked... thanks... another quick Q, is there a way I could get an app to run in the background? The script executed on boot just fine, but it takes over my boot screen (and since its running server, it doesnt give me a bash prompt unless I SSH in)
<Celeste> hi
<Lilandra> Does anyone know why azureus depends on mozilla-browser?
<Dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.52.5-0.0 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 1656 kB
<wickedpuppy> jbjuly, eh ah ... then change the name to the name you wish to be ? btw if you use firefox pls admit you are using firefox .. i think its only fair to the developers
<qatsi> feross: yes, i did that, and the network worked, i updated my system, but when i rebooted it wouldnt start/work..
<Celeste> is there an inofficial apt-get server which offers a package for "xpde" (thats a windows manager or maybe desktop environment)
<Tokenbad> deltab, from what dir
<Dr_willis> xpde - ICK. :P
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> !info xpde
<ubotu> Package xpde does not exist in any distro I know
<feross> qatsi: you need to do the install again as you did the first time.
<matt8806suomi> jrib: thanks
<Celeste> Dr_willis, I need this for an internet cafe
<Tokenbad> deltab, and what does it do?
<qatsi> feross: every time i need to run the card ?
<Celeste> Dr_willis, myself, I will use KDE ;)
<Dr_willis> Celeste,  last i used xpde - it wasent even useable.. it was so... nasty
<ofer0> Celeste, maybe XFCE ?
<feross> qatsi: no every time the kernel updates.
<Dr_willis> Celeste,  icewm + a windows95 theme is a better choice...
<deltab> Tokenbad: list all files, recursively
<Dr_willis> or jwm, or some other window manager
<Tokenbad> deltab, ok why would I do that? to check files?
<qatsi> feross: uhmm, ok...il try doing the same thank you
<Darkazel> nobody in the ubuntu-es
<ofer0> you can have icewm with redmondxp theme
<ofer0> you'll even have the "Start" button!
<deltab> Tokenbad: the idea is to visit each directory in the filesystem, to make sure it's reachable and doesn't contain junk
<Dr_willis> or theres even some kde taskbars and themes that make it more windowish
<feross> xenoNfluX: If you put an & it will put it in the background
<Celeste> ok I will try out all your ideas Dr_willis. and ofer0
<Darkazel> well somebody knows where i can download the drivers for my motherboard???
<deltab> Tokenbad: or you could run fsck again
<qatsi> Darkazel: i suggest driverguide.com
<Celeste> Dr_willis, I will rejoin the kde channel for asking you a question there
<xenoNfluX> feross, like "./sc_serv &" ?
<ofer0> Darkazel, maybe from your drivers manufactor official website?
<feross> xenoNfluX: right
<xenoNfluX> feross, thanks again :)
<Darkazel> ok.. but ubuntu support??
<ofer0> Darkazel, s/drivers/hardware/ # I'm tired.
<ofer0> Darkazel, maybe, we'll going to have to check. which motherboard model are we talking about?
<Darkazel> u8668 grand...
<jbjuly> wickedpuppy: is there any keyword just to insert so it will use the GenericName?
<PauloFurquim> Pls somebody knows how I start a maxell flash drive stick under ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<qatsi> PauloFurquim: it should start automatically
<Darkazel> its my first time in this ... someone can help me?
<lmosher> I jujst installed networkmanager. WHen I left click on this I do not see an option "connect to other wireless network"... why?
<highneko> How can I find out what my video card version is?
<ofer0> Darkazel, unfortunately, your hardware manufactor didn't bother to create drivers for linux too, so you'll have to improvise something.
<wickedpuppy> jbjuly, no ... from what i seen the name of the program is the name you will see ... create a shortcut on the panel on the top and right click on it .. and play with it .. btw why are you against the names ? i don't feel very good honestly ..
<jbjuly> can someone share the /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/ directory that SLED 10 use?
<lmosher> my wireless card is eth1, not wlan0... it's an intel prowireless.
<pooh_beawr_> what do you think the best alternative to amarok is?
<Darkazel> ok...
<mistraal> is there any way of determining what packages were installed in the last update?
<qatsi> Darkazel: checa la pestana
<jbjuly> wickedpuppy: no, I just want to know how it looks like when I use GenericName
<Darkazel> ?
<codecaine> I am looking for gedit keybindings, can anyone help me?  I want to know what keys do what while editing files.
<Darkazel> cual pestagna_
<ofer0> mistraal, yes, you can read the APT logfile.
<bimberi> mistraal: look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<mistraal> thx
<Harksaw> dumb question: how do you take a screenshot in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> jbjuly, then just change the name to the name you wish ... then revert back ... simple
<ofer0> Harksaw, you can use "scrot"
<PauloFurquim> qatsi, I plug into usb and nothing happens...
<ofer0> Harksaw, sudo aptitude install scrot
<bimberi> Harksaw: hit the Print Screen button
<qatsi> Darkazel: te envie un mensaje personal, seguro se abrio en una penstana (si usas GAIM) o en otra ventana, si usas otro IRC
<wickedpuppy> Harksaw, application -> accessories -> take screen shot
<Harksaw> ahhh, i was trying ctrl+print scr
<jbjuly> wickedpuppy: thanks!, IMO, there's should be a way to do it, I guess it's not proposed yet
<qatsi> PauloFurquim: check if the usb works, else try to mout it manually
<Harksaw> thanks
<bimberi> Harksaw: unlearn that windows :)
<bimberi> Harksaw: np :)
<wickedpuppy> jbjuly, nobody will propose and nobody will implement it ... can you imagine photoshop icon saying photo editing software ?
<ArrenLex> Harksaw: why don't you just press print screen? Honestly? Can anyone even begin to justify the purpose of using a program to take a screenshot?
<martalli> What is the apt-get equivalent of the ubuntu update manager?  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade or apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<wickedpuppy> ArrenLex, actually i wonder why is it in the program listing ... lol
<Harksaw> ArrenLex, I sure can't
<jrib> martalli: upgrade
<martalli> thanks
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  seen them used in an automated way to make a 'animation' of some task. :P
<ArrenLex> martalli: If you use upgrade, it won't install packages if you need to install new packages to update them: i.e. if when going from foobar v2 to foobar v3 you added a new dependency and have to install the sithblob package too. dist-upgrade would also install sithblob.
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: well sure, but that doesn't seem to be what he's after.
<Lilandra> Hi, is gij sun java?
<Dr_willis> Lilandra,  No its not.
<ArrenLex> Lilandra: no; GNU interpreter for Java
<Lilandra> ok
<ArrenLex> Interpreter *
<jbjuly> Is there a sled 10 channel in freenode, I want to ask them fo send me theri /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults/ so I can use it with ubuntu. I saw gnome-main-menu in edgy repository.
<Lilandra> is there Sun Java for ppc linux?
<martalli> So for a conservative system (like my partner's computer he uses for typing and firefox, I should just stick to upgrade.
<Celeste> I need to restart
<Celeste> will be back soon
<lmosher> Can anyone help me figure out how to install WPA?
<derekS> is it possible to use fetchmail to download (via pop or imap) a subdir of a maildir?
<ArrenLex> martalli: whatever suits your needs.
<martalli> thanks for the advice, guys
<qatsi> is there a reverse function to insmod ? like, to delete a model from the kernel ?
<deltab> derekS: if the server makes it available, it should be possible
<deltab> qatsi: rmmod
<derekS> deltab: how?
<qatsi> deltab: thanks, ill try it :)
<derekS> on a gui imap client, it works....
<deltab> derekS: by subdir I presume you mean a nested maildir, and not one of the tmp, new, cur dirs that make up a maildir
<qatsi> ok, now my network card is working...:) lets see if it works after reboot :p
<MrKeuner> hi, I am having problem with php. Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0 what does this mean.
<derekS> deltab: thats what i do mean
<sethk> MrKeuner, line 0 in unknown means it doesn't know what file and it doesn't know what line
<sethk> MrKeuner, failed to open stream probably means that it tried to create a pipe and didn't have the privileges, but that's just an educated guess.
<sethk> MrKeuner, heavier on the guess side than the educated side
<derekS> deltab: any suggestions?
<SkramX> i am on hoary right now.. can i upgrade to dapper without reinstalling?
<sethk> derekS, if you don't mind a bit of programming, you could do it in python using an imap library.
<sethk> derekS, I imagine perl has the same capability
<feross> SkramX: you should be able to change your sources.list to point to dapper then do 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ..
<derekS> sethk: it can't be done with fetchmail?
<SkramX> feross: okay
<SkramX> will do
<deltab> derekS: folder, -r
<derekS> ahh nice
<derekS> thanks
<qatsi> ok, i have a crappy network card, and every time i reboot, i have to do sudo rmmod sundance.ko and then insmod ./sundance.ko and then it works. I could simply do a script that executes everytime i boot, but...i think theres another way around, could ou think of any ? thank you
<feross> SkramX: well remember to do an 'apt-get update' once the source.list is changed then the dist-upgrade
<sethk> derekS, not sure
<SkramX> okay
<ArrenLex> Skram: of course:
<ArrenLex> sudo echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted multiverse universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Tokenbad> deltab, this was at the end of the fsck:  /dev/hdd1: 4315/6144000 files (8.0% non-contiguous), 7880753/12264704 blocks
<qatsi> deltab: every time i reboot, i have to do sudo rmmod sundance.ko and then insmod ./sundance.ko to make my network cad work. I could simply do a script that executes everytime i boot, but...i think theres another way around, could you think of any ? thank you
<SkramX> wow.. 500mb of updates from hoary => dapper
<deltab> Tokenbad: any errors?
<harisund> has anybody used the ROPE programming language on Ubuntu?
<deltab> qatsi: I think there's a config file that affects the order modules are loaded in
<larryw> hi
<dementt> Evenings
<dementt> Here we go again, Ubuntu install just burning ^^
<qatsi> deltab: you think the order is the one who is making me cry?...ok, ill check if I find anything, if i do, ill break a BIG hole in hardware with these encore cards...:) thank you
<godtvisk1n> What is a good dvd ripping program?
<ArrenLex> MPlayer! :D
<bruenig> godtvisk1n, you assume there is one?
<dementt> Hey, how are the ATI-drivers doing nowadays?
<SkramX> this'll take a while.. 500mb updates for this ubuntu box to go from 5.1 to 6.06
<dementt> I heard that lot better
<godtvisk1n> bruenig: at least one that is better than others
<deltab> qatsi: I guess so, since removing and re-adding the driver makes it work, it may be being loaded too early
<qatsi> deltab: so, you dont have any idea what file is that ?
<deltab> or are you loading a different sundance.ko?
<ArrenLex> demnett: poorly. I can't use them.
<jmerlin> Uncompressing Lexmark Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<jmerlin> how do i print with that now?
<dementt> ArrenLex what card do you have?
<ArrenLex> demnett: 0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] 
<Tokenbad> deltab, not that I saw....but gparted still shows only 55 gigs
<jmerlin> Uncompressing Lexmark Printer Drivertrap: usage: trap [-lp]  [arg signal_spec ...] 
<jmerlin> how do i print with that now?
<dementt> ArrenLex aight, I am having X800 so lets hope there is some difference ^^
<qatsi> deltab: nope, its the same one, i just unload it, and re-load it...
<qatsi> deltab: if i do lsmod ! grep sundance it displays the information and says: used by 0, but its being used by...at least 1
<deltab> qatsi: if you can remove it, it's not being used
<imperfect-> Anyone here familiar w/ using nvidia drivers with TV out?
<sethk> qatsi, you can try moving the module up to an earlier position in /etc/modules
<imperfect-> My color is fine until I load X then it has a nasty hue
<sethk> qatsi, you can rebuild the kernel with the driver compiled in, instead of using a module for the driver
<qatsi> sethk: ok, i just added it to etc/modules at the bottom, ill try adding it to the top, and see if it works...
<sethk> qatsi, ok, there's a chance it will help, but I'm not putting any money on it  :)
<qatsi> sethk: ok, so if i rebuild the kernel witth the module in it, it wont be a module anymore ?
<sethk> qatsi, right, it will be part of the kernel image
<sethk> qatsi, which guarantees that it's available when needed.
<highneko> xgl uses 95% cpu. Is it fixable?!
<qatsi> sethk: darn sethk, any help is welcome, with this crappy card, anything that works...
<ArrenLex> highneko: is the performance decent or is it slow?
<highneko> It's ok until I open windows.
<ArrenLex> xD
<highneko> I can use menus!
<ninja_monkey> How can I delete all files of a package I installed, including it's configfiles?
<sethk> highneko, who needs windows, anyway?
<ArrenLex> Highneko: run the command "glxinfo | grep renderer" and paste the result.
<qatsi> sethk: ok, after reboot, now i have two modules, sundance and mii, sundance says its not being used by anyone, but mii is being used by...1, sundance :P pretty strange...
<chrisg> hey all
<ArrenLex> ninjamonkey: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<chrisg> the only difference between ubuntu, and kbuntu is kbuntu uses kde right?
<ArrenLex> chrisg: yes.
<ArrenLex> And it's kubuntu.
<chrisg> that is literally the ONLY difference?
<highneko> ArrenLex: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20050225
<ArrenLex> chrisg: yes.
<ArrenLex> highneko: You have an integrated card?
<chrisg> hmm, so ubuntu cant run KDE?
<ninja_monkey>  ArrenLex, does that include all packages that got installed with it?
<chrisg> like if i wanted to try both?
<gnomefreak> chrisg: different programs (kde versions)
<ArrenLex> chrisg: of course it can.
<highneko> ArrenLex: I do'nt know.
<ArrenLex> ninja: no. For that, you have to install packages with aptitude.
<gnomefreak> chrisg: you can have both
<chrisg> hmm
<qatsi> Today a guy asked if i could get an illegal copy of Ubuntu, because it was too expensive....:s !
<chrisg> so then what exactly is the difference?
<chrisg> just by default it uses kde?
<ninja_monkey> ArrenLex: thanks.
<Ranbee> hi, does truecrypt have a gui?
<ArrenLex> chrisg: yes.
<gnomefreak> chrisg: the basic is gnome is gtk libs and kde is qt libs
<chrisg> hmm
<sethk> qatsi, tell him yes, but there is a small charge
<qatsi> sethk: haha, i told him he was the owner, he could do whatever he wanted...i think i scared him :p
<sethk> chrisg, I use the regular ubuntu cd, then install KDE afterwards
<ArrenLex> This is for everyone with Flash installed, who wants to be amused ->> http://www.ubergeek.tv/article.php?pid=54&swfSize=2
<chrisg> so for a 2.0ghz, 1gig ram, geforce fx 5900xt 128mb... which would you guys prefer?
<sethk> chrisg, that's exactly the same as using the kubuntu install.
<sethk> chrisg, that hardware can easily handle either one
<gnomefreak> ArrenLex: please post that in #ubuntu-offtopic instead of here
<ArrenLex> Yessir. Sorry sir.
<sethk> chrisg, I prefer KDE, although that's a minority view here.  best thing to do is to try both yourself.
<dementt> gnome ftw
<dementt> ^^
<chrisg> yea... ok thanks a bunch guys
<dementt> Had to blast, we all have our opinions
<brandon_> is anybody running dapper right now?
<Dr_willis> I  perfer KDE. :P
<ArrenLex> KDE is life.
<ArrenLex> brandon: almost everyone here is.
<Dr_willis> brandon_,  a lot of us i would guess.
<brandon_> can you check your system/administration menu and see if there's a "disks" option?
<highneko> Yes, there is for me.
<brandon_> fire up the menu editor and check what command is being run there?
<foo> hm, my sound stopped working. Any ideas? I tried to restart alsa-utils but that didn't do anything. lsof|grep dsp returned nothing. hmm
<highneko> gksu disks-admin
<yip> Hi all, I do not know if this question should ask in here. I am sorry about this. I am looking for a help on starting emacs on remote machine through SSH
<rahmiel> To enable 1280x1024 resolution, do I just need to add it to the modes in my xorg.conf or is there another way?
<qatsi> is there a log of the order in which the modules where loaded ?
<bruenig> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jmerlin> what version of CUPS is packaged with ubuntu 6.06
<shriphani> guys i cant partition my drive
<DarkMageZ> can anyone recommend a directconnect (dc++) client for ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: the menu editor is alacarte that should also be the command
<jmerlin> shriphani, you can, you're just not trying hard enough.
<shriphani> huh
<shriphani> i think i am
<bruenig> gnomefreak, to what are you referring. I was throwing tha tout for rahmiel who wanted to change his resolution
<shriphani> i ran the live cd
<gnomefreak> oh
<shriphani> asked it partition
<rahmiel> Thank you bruenig.
<yip> My question is. when I type >emacs filename on a remote machine. I am on a terminal emacs interface instead of the emacs21 GUI i install on my machine. Is there a way to set up emacs so that. It start the GUI emacs instead of the terminal base one
<shriphani> after a good 20 mins it says opeation failed
<Dr_willis> yip how are you getting to the remote machine?
<yip> ssh Dr_willis
<Amaranth> yip: Only if the remote system has X and Xemacs installed.
<Amaranth> yip: Not likely for a server.
<yip> Oh i see
<yip> so that's not my setting
<Amaranth> nope
<yip> that's the server setting
<Amaranth> I find it interesting you know how to use emacs but don't know how that works. ;)
<Amaranth> No offense, it's just that emacs is really....complicated.
<Dr_willis> yip,   and you are on a Linux machine locally? if so use the X forwarding feature of  ssh
<yip> oh but... when I connect to the same server at my school. my school Linux box will start the emacs GUI
<jmerlin> hm.. adobe viewer wants to print to /bin/lp .. how do i change it to print to my installed printer?
<Dr_willis> yip ssh -X whatever, then run the stuff
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: file - print.
<yip> ok let me see Dr_willis
<Ranbee> shriphani: maybe it's to do with RAID, dapper, gparted etc won't partition my drives either, or it needs something loaded with it to work
<jmerlin> ...
<shriphani> i got no raids here
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: the box which sets the print command is right there.
<jmerlin> /usr/bin/lp <-- it has this selected as printer..
<shriphani> just my hd
<Ranbee> k
<SpudDogg> Has anyone here ever gotten an Atheros chipset USB network device working in Ubuntu?
<jmerlin> yes, but in things like open office word
<jmerlin> it let sme choose the printer i installed
<yip> oh sweet, Dr_willis. It works
<jmerlin> doesn't give me a command
<sethk> yip, check whether the DISPLAY environment variable is set.  If it isn't, emacs will default to terminal mode
<jmerlin> hell if i know the command my linux driver installed.
<Dr_willis> yip,  edit your ssh configs to make the -X the default
<sethk> yip, if you are connecting with ssh, be sure to use    ssh -X  ..............
<yip> so i need to invoke the X feature on my terminal in order to make it work
<yip> ok
<yip> thx for helping Dr_willis
<foo> hm, my sound stopped working. Any ideas? I tried to restart alsa-utils but that didn't do anything. lsof|grep dsp returned nothing. hmm
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: they use different printing systems. I strongly suggest that you don't mess with it if you can avoid it. Make sure you have "cupsys-bsd" installed and then adobe will print fine to the default printer with that command.
<sethk> yip, there are several ways to make it work, although they all do essentially the same thing.
<yip> i see
<sethk> yip, Dr_willis's idea about making -X the default is a good idea
<jmerlin> jmerlin@FRIENDLYHACKER:~$ lp
<jmerlin> lp: Error - no default destination available.
<ArrenLex> foo: it just randomly stopped working? Or did you something?
<jmerlin> hard to print to a default when there isn't one
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: what print subsystem are you using? cups?
<jmerlin> yes
<dave___> trying to install ubuntu on my sisters computer, and she has a linksys wirelessG USB , when i try to activate it , it freezes the whole computer up
<dave___> anyone know whats going on?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: then apt-get install cupsys-bsd
<jmerlin> it's installed.
<rylasasin> how do I get easy ubuntu on my other build?
<foo> ArrenLex: Random. Kind of weird.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: and adobe doesn't work with the default settings?
<ArrenLex> foo: pastebin the output of amixer.
<jmerlin> no
<jmerlin> cupsys-bsd is already the newest version.
<foo> ArrenLex: http://x01.ath.cx:81/temp/amixer.txt
<jmerlin> says apt-get
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: how about setting a default printer for cupsys?
<jmerlin> yeh
<jmerlin> didn't think of that
<rylasasin> how do you get easyubuntu?
<jmerlin> lol.. leave me alone
<ArrenLex> Well fine. :(
* ArrenLex stops helping. ._.
<jmerlin> lol i meant don't make fun of me =>
<jmerlin> im still getting used to linux
<jmerlin> i used it over SSH for a while for running servers on apache with php
<jmerlin> but i have never used it as a desktop
<ArrenLex> foo: uh, yeah. Your problem is very obscure and difficult to solve.
<jmerlin> yeah that worked =>
<jmerlin> lp recognizes it as the default
<ArrenLex> foo: it's really a brand new technology not yet fully understood or developed by man.
<foo> ArrenLex: haha. /me waits for the easy fix
<ArrenLex> foo: basically it's this weird thing called a "volume control" and if it's "off" sound doesn't play. I'm not sure why.
<imperfect-> Is there anyone here that can help me wiuth an nvidia configuration problem?
<foo> ArrenLex: haha
<foo> ArrenLex: rofl. you're genius. *hides*
<foo> haha.
* ArrenLex already knows this.
<ArrenLex> You're welcome. =P
<jmerlin> now that i've played around with linux enough, it's nearly time for me to re-install ubuntu and reconfigure it properly without fucking up over and over =)
<DBO> jmerlin, less on the swearing please =)
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: I've found that Linux is remarkably tolerant to fixing things without reinstalling. Are you sure you have to?
<jmerlin> lol ok
<qatsi> sethk: ok, i did a small shell script, lets hope it works...actually it was my firs shell script hehe
<TheHighChild> Does anyone have a widescreen LCD?
<jmerlin> ArrenLex, when you install packages that aren't managed by synaptic
<jmerlin> you have rogue files and configuration modifications all over the place
<holycow> jmerlin, lol
<qatsi> TheHighChild: yes, i have two actually
<holycow> your doing really well
<jmerlin> =P
<holycow> keep it up
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: no, you don't, if you purge them when you remove them.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: apt-get remove --purge <package> purges the conf.
<jmerlin> i installed KDE and didn't like it, so i removed it
<Flannel> jmerlin: if they're packages, they're installed via dpkg, which is just as good as synaptic, just without the downloading.
<jmerlin> and now i have quite a few KDE apps lying around that i can't find the packages for
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: you want all vestiges of KDE off your system? That can be done.
<TheHighChild> qatsi: I just got a Samsung 20". I have everything working, just wondering if there's a way to optimize everything
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: found this yesterday, hold on...
<jmerlin> i removed the packages i installed for KDE, it should've uninstalled the accompanying packages too =\
<holycow> jmerlin, what prompted the idea to try ubuntu desktop?
<holycow> just curious
<jmerlin> because i hate windows.
<dave___> anyoen have any luck with linksys USB wireless-G ?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<qatsi> TheHighChild: yes there is, there are special fonts for LCD Screens...google it :)...
<highneko> Is it possible to remove these thumbnails in the workspace/desktop thing?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: run the top command on that
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: if you want, instead of apt-get remove, use apt-get remove --purge to get everything.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: that'll remove all vestiges of KDE.
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever gotten an Atheros USB device working in Ubuntu?
<holycow> jmerlin, as good a reason as any :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> welcome
<jmerlin> =)
<jmerlin> there are others
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: which?
<jmerlin> btw ArrenLex, that set my default printer, but it still doesn't print
<jmerlin> when i hit 'ok' on the print panel, it doesn't do anything through my printer
<holycow> one of the things that you will find is that once you 'learn' say kde or gnome and how the whole thing works  and gain some profficiency
<holycow> you won't be able to go back if you try
<holycow> it will be impossible beyond a certain point
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: is there a particular reason you need adobe reader? It's total bloatware. How about evince?
<holycow> evince works really well
<jmerlin> i know it is
<holycow> acroread is also fugly
<suff0kate> Whats The Best LInux Vulnerability Scanner For Webpages?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever gotten an Atheros USB device working in Ubuntu?
<jmerlin> well..
<jmerlin> it's the one devved by adobe..
<holycow> they didn't take any real care to do de integration ... just pumped out some code in qt
<jmerlin> and where i work, they want me to install that on the linux machine there
<jmerlin> and have it printing through pharos
<holycow> jmerlin, don't use that ... try evince first
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: evince has yet to fail rendering a PDF for me.
<jmerlin> it's not for me
<holycow> use evince, then decide if its good enough
<dzer0> hello
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, AcroRead, ugly as it is, is still the best PDF renderer out there
<jmerlin> it's for idiots who are XP zombies
<jmerlin> who come into a computer lab
<jmerlin> sit down
<ArrenLex> Oh. That's different.
<jmerlin> want to open the PDF
<jmerlin> and see what they see on windows XP
<jmerlin> which is what acroread is
<ArrenLex> Madpilot: point me to a PDF that evince misrenders, please.
<dzer0> I installed vncserver and logged in, and it connects but there is just a gray background and an X cursotr
<holycow> jmerlin, ah just change the icon for evince
<dzer0> err, cursor
<holycow> they won't have a clue
<suff0kate> Whats a good Vulnerability Scanner?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: so basically your workplace wants windows, minus the windows? Why?
<fgh_lo> i already own a domain and i have a dynamic ip. how can i point domain to my ip?
<jmerlin> because the machines we're installing it on
<jmerlin> are the very old machines in storage
<jmerlin> we have hundreds of them
<Madpilot> ArrenLex, off the top of my head, I can't, but I have run into several in last year or so
<jmerlin> they can't run win XP
<jmerlin> not enough ram, too slow
<TheHighChild> fgh_lo: dyndns.com
<jmerlin> and XP would cost a fortune to install on all them
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jmerlin> linux is free, it's very low bloat
<holycow> jmerlin, sweet!
<jmerlin> they can run it very easily =>
<TheHighChild> fgh_lo: and ddclient
<wickedpuppy> fgh_lo, you need a static ip ...
<holycow> i would be happy to try answer as many questions as you got (in the time that i have available) if you are making some cool use of old hardware
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: it's not low bloat if you install KDE, acroread, openoffice, firefox...
<sethk> jmerlin, there are alternatives to acroread that are better, IMO
<wickedpuppy> oh okie ... but dyndns need to pay right ?
<holycow> :) its just a shame we live in such a throw away society, kudos dude!
<sethk> jmerlin, try kghostview, if you are in KDE
<holycow> just change the icon, no one will have a clue :)
<jmerlin> we're running GNOME on it
<sethk> jmerlin, then ghostview should do it
<jmerlin> and i've minimized it, to look like XP.. with just 1 bar etc
<dzer0> anyone know why my VNC only shows a gray desktop with an X cursor?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: kghostview is not useable as a PDF renderer (it uses gs, which is just bad)
<fgh_lo> TheHighChild: can't i just install a dns serv on my linux box??
<sethk> jmerlin, there is also xpdf
<jmerlin> xpdf?
<sethk> jmerlin, try several, see which one runs best for you
<sethk> jmerlin, yes, another pdf viewer program
<jmerlin> oh
<jmerlin> the one packaged with ubuntu works fine
<holycow> xpdf works nice, but it doesn't integrate into the gnome desktop
<jmerlin> i'll just take off acroread
<lastnode> is there anyway to write/copy files to a ntfs partition?
<jmerlin> if i can't even get it to print to a local printer
<lastnode> !ntfs > lastnode
<TheHighChild> fgh_lo: Dunno about that man. I use the dyndns service, OI figured I'd suggest it
<jmerlin> printing through pharos is going to be hell.
<dave___> how can i download the files from synaptic without installing them?
<wickedpuppy> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ArrenLex> !tell lastnode about fuse
<sethk> jmerlin, once you configure printing, all the X apps will print
<dzer0> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<lastnode> nothing
<lastnode> !fuse > lastnode
<larryw> fset msg %G[%n$0%B|%G$1%B<%n $3-
<sethk> jmerlin, w.r.t. printing, it doesn't matter which pdf viewer app you use.
<fgh_lo> TheHighChild: what is ddclient?
<rlandis> how do I check how much disc space I have left to use
<ArrenLex> rlandis: "df" command.
<qatsi> sethk: it works, the script works :)
<sethk> jmerlin, the package for xpdf, if you want to check it out, is :   xpdf-reader
* imperfect- pleads w/ the channel
<sethk> qatsi, excellent.   :)
<imperfect-> please!
<ericmoritz\0> is there a way to make gnome-vfs' ftp to use active mode?
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever gotten an Atheros USB device working in Ubuntu?
<imperfect-> help a dude get his color working! ;)
<TheHighChild> fgh_lo: It's an application that will check your IP every few hundred seconds and report it to a service that will forward your domain to the ip
<lastnode> has anybody here actually tried fuse?
<ericmoritz\0> lastnode, I have
<qatsi> sethk: ok, so i just have to find out a way to do it without the script :p
<sethk> imperfect-, you mean you have a
<lastnode> ericmoritz\0, has data got corrupted etc?
<sethk> qatsi, well, once you can do it with a script, you can eventually do it without the script
<JamesGoddard> hey, quick question - i currently run ubuntu and windows on the same hard drive ... is it possible to kill my windows partition and resize the ubuntu partition so that the drive is completely ubuntu?
<sethk> imperfect-, what do you mean?  you have a display that isn't showing any colors????
<jmerlin> i can't get anything to print though so yeah..
<holycow> james absolutely
<jmerlin> lexmark has a package for redhat
<ericmoritz\0> lastnode, I haven't used to long enough to corrupt data. i.e., I mounted something, thought, hmm, that's nice, but too complicated and unmounted
<sethk> JamesGoddard, you can, but it's less risky to just make another partition out of the windows space
<JamesGoddard> (without losing my ubuntu data)
<str47> yo
<holycow> james boot into the live cd, start up gparted, delete your xp partition
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: what printer?
<StAfZe6> hello
<StAfZe6> secret
<holycow> and resize ubuntu
<jmerlin> lexmark z35
<lastnode> ericmoritz\0, ok :-)
<str47> confidential
<sethk> JamesGoddard, if you resize partitions, carefully back up everything
<holycow> simple and guiriffic
<JamesGoddard> seth: hmm yeah, good idea
<jmerlin> it extracts .rpm files
<david__> can i set xwindows to log out after a certain amount of time?
<jmerlin> i alien'ed the main .rpm file
<sethk> JamesGoddard, creating a new partition in the windows spot and mounting it is just as good, really.
<jmerlin> and installed the deb package
<holycow> JamesGoddard, just make sure you backup /home, you NEVER know ... shit happens.  you don't want to have a power outage during a resize for example
<qatsi> sethk: yes, i think so :)...well, too muchfor today :) i really thank you for your help :), also you deltab :)...you saved at least 100 linux users :P ill post the code, and the research in the ubuntuforums :)
<jmerlin> and it let me choose the driver in my printer configuration thingy when i added a new printer
<jmerlin> but it doesn't print anything when i go to print
<ericmoritz\0> lastnode, I guess it corruption depends on the fuse module
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: I tried alienning the redhat rpms for my colour laser Lexmark printer. It didn't work, to put it mildly. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81645
<ArrenLex> Have you seen that?
<sethk> alien is always an adventure; that's why you'll see so many precautions and disclaimers in the docs for it
<JamesGoddard> sweet, thanks all
<qatsi> Good night everybody :)
<jmerlin> no
<jmerlin> does that work?
<fgh_lo> TheHighChild: what about no-ip.com? i already have an acct w/ them. can i point the domain i own to no-ip?
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: hell if I know. It was just the first thing google found.
<jmerlin> lol
<jmerlin> that's basically what i did..
<jmerlin> i alien'ed the .rpm
<jmerlin> then double-clicked on the .deb
<holycow> jmerlin, what printer?
<ArrenLex> holycow: z35
<holycow> did you check on linuxprinting.org for printer support?
<jmerlin> lexmark z25
<jmerlin> z25-z35
<ArrenLex> Same thing.
<jmerlin> yes i did
<jmerlin> they don't have lexmarks.
<jmerlin> lexmark's site has one for redhat
<jmerlin> i alien'ed the rpms
<holycow> uh ... *hnmmm* actually lexmarks are known to work
<jmerlin> and then installed the debs.. but even after configuring a new printer with the installed driver it doesn't print
<jmerlin> so i dont know
<holycow> http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z35
<holycow> ah
<holycow> forget it
<holycow> you need a new printer
<holycow> btw... yo umight be interested in brother printers and multifunction units
<holycow> not only do they have linux drivers
<holycow> they have debian installers
<holycow> and
<holycow> their drivers are gpl
<ArrenLex> holycow: he doesn't seem to need a new printer. He seems to need a binary driver.
<holycow> we are testing them here actually
<jsleeper> dumb question - in command line how can i see if a certain package is installed?
<jmerlin> if i call lexmark they may be able to get it running
<dave___> how do I get apt-get to just download the file without installing ?
<jmerlin> they offer linux binaries on their site
<jsleeper> i'm still learning apt - used to portage
<dave___> i need the .deb files to bring over to another computer
<jmerlin> so they should go through setting it up with me on a debian system
<holycow> ArrenLex, i'm aware of that ... i'm simply suggesting its cheaper to buy a new printer than it is to spend 4 days figuring out its a paperweight
<holycow> we are talking about $100 printers
<slop> what does == mean in python?
<holycow> not 5000$ printers
<jmerlin> i don't have money for a new printer
<madewokherd> slop: equal value
<jmerlin> i'm a student living in an apartment working part time
<slop> madewokherd, thanks
<jmerlin> money is rare.
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: have you seen this? http://downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi?ccs=229:1:0:337:0:0&emeaframe=&fileID=1242&searchLang=en&searchLang=en
<jmerlin> yes
<wickedpuppy> slop, really ... this is #ubuntu ... and == is comparison see if the two vales are the same
<jstarcher> hey guys
<Djuuss> then its time to print at college (hope im not bumping in)
<holycow> jmerlin, *nod* i understand completely.  i wish i could help i don't know how to help with printers known not to work :/
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: what happened to that?
<jmerlin> doesn't work
<holycow> i think we had some z75's or something for a while but those all  basically died
<slop> wickedpuppy, i know this is #ubuntu
<fgh_lo> i already own a domain and i have a dynamic ip. how can i point that domain to my ip? dns?
<holycow> so we dropped the brand
<jmerlin> the listed OS's work fine, they've been tested on
<jmerlin> but on debian.. nope
<jmerlin> no support =\
<wickedpuppy> slop, then pls ask python questions in #python next time
<ArrenLex> jmerlin: not supported does not mean does not work.
<Madpilot> fgh_lo, didn't you ask that question - and get an answer - about half an hour ago?
<slop> wickedpuppy, i didn't know there was a #python.  thanks :)
<Djuuss> Hey im running 5.04 right now, what did i have to type again to upgrade the distro?
<jmerlin> means it will take manual installation and manual conf editing to make it work
<jmerlin> lol
<Djuuss> apt-get distupgrade iirc?
<jmerlin> if i can get it to work though, i can make a .deb file and put it up on the multiverse
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Djuuss about upgrade
<jmerlin> so people can just apt-get it and be happy
<Djuuss> thx madpilot
<fgh_lo> Madpilot: i want to know if i can setup my own dns that will point my ip to my domain
<jmerlin> hmm..
<jmerlin> this is weird
<CVirus> Anybody managed to get the Wireless Broadcom 4311 chipset working with Linux ?
<jmerlin> the print jobs went through to the job queue
<jmerlin> i can see them
<jmerlin> but they say "stopped"
<Madpilot> jmerlin, please stop using your Enter key as punctuation...
<jmerlin> =(
<shriphani> Madpilot, my drivrefuses to be partitionede
<shriphani> so i need help with it
<highneko> How can I remove all these little messages that popup when my mouse goes over things?
<dave___> is there a website I can download the .deb files that are in the repository for use on another computer?
<ArrenLex> dave: packages.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> shriphani, I know very little about partitioning - all the partitioning I've done so far has 'just worked', so I haven't needed to learn... sorry
<dave___> ahhhh
<dave___> thank you
<shriphani> heh
* shriphani wants to install debian
<shriphani> but the installer cant partition
<ArrenLex> Debian is life.
<bimberi> dave___: btw, if your "main" computer is being kept up to date, the .deb files will have been downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives
<wickedpuppy> shriphani, ubuntu and debian ? why ? they are the same
<ArrenLex> shripani: does it give some sort of error?
<shriphani> ArrenLex, yes
<ArrenLex> wickedpuppy: they are most certainly not the same.
<shriphani> wickedpuppy, i want to try it
<holycow> actually they are very very much the same
<ArrenLex> shrip: what error, exactly? xD
<ArrenLex> holycow: similar. But certainly not the same.
<wickedpuppy> lol
<shriphani> For some unknown reason this drive cccnot be partitioned
<holycow> ArrenLex, i cannot agree with that at all but on a technicality
<holycow> they 'are not' binary compatable but for some reasons not obvious to new users
<jmerlin> has anyone here ever had to make a ubuntu linux install authenticate through a windows AD?
<holycow> that is ubuntu 'freezes' off of debian unstable every 6 months
<Djuuss> haha this is gonna take ages, gotta upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, then from 5.10 to 6.06
<Celeste> hi
<Celeste> I just installed "ubuntu-desktop"  on  "kubuntu"
<shriphani> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to $chan!
<Celeste> when I press  ALT+F2  nothing happens
<holycow> the freeze simply creates a situation where you will end up with base system config variability ... so yeah they are different, but not in the classic 'distro' sense imho
<shriphani> Celeste, you need to log out
<Celeste> shriphani, I logged out,  gdm started instead of kdm (as wished) and gnome is running
<Djuuss> why is it bad to just put the dapper repo's right away and upgrade 5.04 --> 6.06?
<shriphani> oh
<Celeste> then I pressed ALT+F2  to get a command line like input window for starting programs
<jmerlin> whatever, i'll figure it out later
<Celeste> is it a misconfiguration or a package error?
<jmerlin> i'll figure it out on my boss's time when i'm getitng paid to do so :>
<shriphani> gnome-terminal is bad ?
<jmerlin> off to play ET
<Celeste> the terminal works
<Celeste> shriphani, You do not know what I am talking about, right?
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, you logged out .. then you log in ?
<shriphani> true Celeste
<fgh_lo> ok. new question. how can i setup a dns on my box?
<Celeste> yes wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, after changing from gnome to kde ?
<Celeste> shriphani, what happens when you press ALT+F2 on your keyboard?
<shriphani> i get a prompt
<Celeste> wickedpuppy, from kde to gnome
<shriphani> console to be precise
<Djuuss> celeste did you try xorgconfig?
<Celeste> shriphani, ok, I want to get a prompt too
<wickedpuppy> kde to gnome ? then surely gnome will load ...
<shriphani> um
<shriphani> wickedpuppy, gnome loaded
<Celeste> is my english really so bad?
<wickedpuppy> yah .. and the problem is ?
<shriphani> she/he/it wants to work from console
<rylasasin> uh hey how do you get easyubuntu?
<Celeste> no I do not want!!!
<Celeste> once more:
<wickedpuppy> no .. you log out .. changed from kde to gnome ... and you log in and gnome loads
<AWOSDev> I want to play MIDI files but can't.  First it said "no such device /dev/snd/seq", so I modprobed snd-seq.  Now it says its playing but I don't hear any sound.  I can hear Waveform sounds but not MIDI.  What could the problem be?
<JamesFoster> Does anyone know how many Ubuntu users there currently is, worldwide?
<wickedpuppy> JamesFoster, ask mark shuttleworth
<Djuuss> Celeste could you explain what the problem is? You installed ubuntu-desktop over kubuntu, and now gnome loads. What's wrong with that?
<AWOSDev> JamesFoster, no but there are 855 in here :)
<Celeste> OS: "Kubuntu" ...  installed:  "gnome-desktop"  via aptitude.   CTRL+ALT+BACK ....  "gdm" started instead of "kdm"  because "gnome-desktop" has been installed.   I logged in with GNOME as my Desktop Environment
<Celeste> now I want to get a prompt when I press ALT+F2
<Celeste> but nothing happens
<Celeste> yes, I *could* open a shell
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, ctrl-alt-f2 ?
<Celeste> but I want this  ALT+F2 prompt
<JamesFoster> Canonical must know, right? They can look at how many times updates are downloaded/checked for.
<Djuuss> ahhhhhh i get it
<AWOSDev> WickedPuppy, in KDE, when you press ALT+F2, the "Run Command" box comes up
<Celeste> wickedpuppy, CTRL+ALT+F2  brings me back to a text shell
<Celeste> wickedpuppy, a non X one
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, ah i see
<fluvvell> can anyone point me to the howto for adding dictionaries to openoffice?
<wickedpuppy> i do not use kde .. pardon me
<Celeste> I USE GNOME
<fluvvell> I've seen it before but google is being stubborn
<wickedpuppy> so do i ...
* Celeste is jumping around
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy, I use KDE  ;)
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, well .. help him :P
<Djuuss> both KDE and GNOME give a X single line command window when pressing alt+F2, much like windows gives when pressing <windows>+r
<AWOSDev> Yeah but I hate GNOME so I have no clue.
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, i don't use kde so i got no clue
<Djuuss> but for celeste it doesnt show up now that she moved from kde to gnome
<AWOSDev> There's a problem then :)
<wickedpuppy> btw when i press alt-f2 i get run command ...
<razorbuzz> Is anyone else having issues with Bon Echo in the Edgy beta?  The address bar doesn't work.. I have to type URL's into the google search box to go anywhere.  Typing them into the address bar does nothing when I hit enter or click the arrow
<tonyyarusso> razorbuzz: Works fine here atm.
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, go to System -> preference - >keyboard shortcuts ... and see if alt-f2 is linked to run command dialogue
<razorbuzz> tonyyarusso, Thanks for the reply.  Not the answer I wanted...'cause now it means it's something specific to my system LOL
<tonyyarusso> razorbuzz: Perhaps anyway.
<wickedpuppy> razor1394, for edgy pls go to #ubuntu+1
<wolfjb> I'm getting an error with gsfonts-x11, 'unrecognized option' followed by update-fonts-dir DIRECTORY. apt-get won't continue until I get this resolved, but I can not hold/uninstall/purge this package, any hints on how to overcome this?
<razorbuzz> wickedpuppy, On my way.  Thanks
<ArrenLex> fluvvell: for adding dictionaries to openoffice, if you still need it: File - Wizards - Install New Dictionaries
<hbc> where would i find my kernel version listed please
<Celeste> wickedpuppy: there is no "run command"
<wickedpuppy> uname -a
<Celeste> wickedpuppy, so no entry for that
<aedinius> orion2012: I'm stalking you, now.
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, then pls kindly add it
<Celeste> Linux box 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Thu Aug 3 02:52:00 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wickedpuppy> no no
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, not you
<wickedpuppy> its for hbc
<hbc> thanx
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, go to System -> preference - >keyboard shortcuts ... and see if alt-f2 is linked to run command dialogue <-- for you Celeste
<wolfjb> uname -r gets just the kernel version (2.6.15-26-386 in the above case)
<hbc> I'll try that
<Celeste> wickedpuppy, I found it - yes it is lnked
<wickedpuppy> well and it doesn't work ?
<Djuuss> Hey does anyone know voice recognition software? I wanna be able to just yell 'play'  at my box instead of having to click rhythmbox manually
<hbc> cheers wickedpuppy
<Celeste> yes wickedpuppy
<orion2012> aedinius: OT chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fluvvell> ArrenLex, thanks - that sounds a little different to last time - I'll go have a bash at it.
<Celeste> does not work
<rixth> Are programs like users-admin written in python?
<poolie> has anyone else seen the postinst for xserver-xorg looping endlessly?
<wickedpuppy> hbc, as wolfjb pointed out , uname -r does the job too .. man uname for more info :P
<wickedpuppy> Celeste, i suggest you restart the whole com ... if that doesn't work then remove the shortcut and add it again
<ArrenLex> Djuss: I have not managed to find a decent Text-to-Speech for Linux, let alone a transcriber. Good luck. Tell me if you find something.
<wickedpuppy> if that doesn't work then pls curse the gnome devs
<Djuuss> nah i hate text to speech
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Which one have you tried?
<Djuuss> arrenlex, i want voice operation, not text to speech
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: And what doesn't work?
<hbc> ah, I see
<knix> Is anyone here using ElectricSheep? It refuses to run with --root 1 for some reason therefore not displaying as a screensaver
<AWOSDev> ArrenLex, I find that ktts works well :)
<amicrawle> hello how do you download from irc?
<Djuuss> if all else fails, yell 'restart' , which is linked to shutdown -rf now
<Djuuss> that kind of thing, anyone know a nice app?
<knix> Djuuss: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux%20voice%20recognition
<ArrenLex> Arafagnion: I have not found ANY speech-to-text or speech-command or voice recognition apps for Linux. At all.
<gpled> is their a synaptic package to install java for firefox?
<Madpilot> gpled, yes
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell gpled about java
<hbc> and what is the man pages command for compiling kernel? is there one?
<mister_roboto> ArrenLex: haven't found ANY or any you like. kttsd and ksayit are there
<halex-ab> hbc: don't believe there is one, no..
<hbc> ok
<hbc> cheers
<w30> Djuuss, maybe you can find a usb clap on light and adapt it.
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: That's completely different.
<lufis> What Bash command will take a bunch of files and divide them up into different folders?
<Arafangion> ArrenLex: Are you talking about text-to-speech, or speech-to-text?
<x_O> anyone in here using Edgy??
<wickedpuppy> lufis, thats a very .. general question
<mister_roboto> x_O: yes
<Djuuss> Ok if anyone else was looking for voice recognition (be it commands or text to speech), this article helps: http://applications.linux.com/applications/05/01/18/2148234.shtml
<|thunder> x_O; try #ubuntu+1
<lufis> wickedpuppy: Well :P Did i phrase it badly?
<tonyyarusso> x_O: Yeah.  And more in ^^ that channel
<wickedpuppy> its like how to divide people and put them in different room ? can you answer that ?
<sproingie> divide by what criteria, i think he's asking
<x_O> thanks
<sproingie> and there's no one command that'll do that, though it'd be an easy loop
<Djuuss> lufis, are you by any chance referring to your mp3 collection?
<lufis> wickedpuppy: I have a bunch of images in a directory, but Eye of Gnome crashes every time it tries to load them all (meh). It doesn't load them recursively though, so if I could just divide them all up into like 200 per folder, it wouldn't crash
<graveson> anyone know,where i can find a guide to access my pc remotely from the internet(Securely) using FTP or SSH ?
<x_O> No one is alive in there though. Sigh.
<wickedpuppy> i suppose you can find with exec ... like find . -name *.txt -exec rm -rf {};
<mister_roboto> lufis: ahhh.. the old problematic pr0n folder
<sethk> graveson, accessing via ssh is so easy, I doubt you'll find a guide for it
<lufis> mister_roboto: Yes. :P
<sethk> graveson, it's two minutes
<x_O> Do you guys use XGL, or Beryl ... or ... emeral theme .... manager ... dealios ... anything like that?
<sethk> graveson, on the server, install the package  openssh-server
<wickedpuppy> 200 per folder ... hmms ... that will require a shell script ..
<wickedpuppy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<sethk> graveson, then, that's it.  you're done.  use ssh on the client.  (If it's windows use ssh from cygwin, although many people use putty which is just as good but not my personal preference)
<Djuuss> Wickedpuppy, what would you recommend, beryl or xgl
<bdragonmsl> Which kernel is best for an amd64 x2 4800 in 6.10?
<Teri> I have a question about OpenSSL.  I'm somewhat new to linux. when I set up my win2k server, I remember paying a company (i think it was verisign) for a certificate.  I've read a few tutorials on creating a certificate on ubuntu and it appears that they are instructions on how to create a certificate without a 3rd party company...I like the sound of that.  I'm reading it correctly or do I indeed need to use a 3rd party company?  I'm only
<Teri>  running a web server for my family to use wordpress, etc. so I've always hated paying for a cert...
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, i used xgl before .. on sled .. so can't tell ya what to use on ubuntu ... xgl is good though but you need nvidia whatever you use
<wickedpuppy> ati sux
<graveson> sethk: is that it, do  i need to know my NAT address
<Arafangion> Teri: The reason why you need to pay for a cert is because of the "Chain of trust".
<sethk> graveson, you also get sftp and scp as a no cost bonus.
<ArrenLex> Teri: you pay for certificates when you want other people to trust you.
<bdragonmsl> yeah, I have nvidia, but it tells me I need a different kernel
<sethk> graveson, you need to know your public address, yes, to log in from the 'net
<AWOSDev> Teri, you can create your own certificate in Windows 2000 by promoting your server to "Enterprise Certificate Authority"
<Djuuss> ya no worries, as long as its *really* 3d-accelerated, my cpu isnt exactly top of the line
<sethk> graveson, there are a bunch of web sites that will tell you your public IP if you don't know it.
<gpled> Madpilot: thanks, will try it out
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, then why not try both ?
<sethk> graveson, and, if you order right now, at absolutely no cost ...  :)
<graveson> sethk: is sftp as simple
<nex_> does anyone know if there is an AMD X2 driver for i386 dapper?
<graveson> sethk: :)
<Arafangion> graveson: Most people use scp
<sethk> graveson, yes, because it uses the same binaries as ssh.
<Teri> I don't care about other people" trusting" my server.... I wish I knew this a year ago...would have saved me some cash
<nex_> Teri what's up?
<graveson> thanks guys
<hbc> I know my kernel version, where would it be located please?
<sethk> Arafangion, not in my experience, but it doesn't matter which you use.  they are both thin wrappers around ssh
<sethk> hbc, uname -r
<Arafangion> sethk: Fair enough. :)
<Teri> nex_, nuttin
<Arafangion> sethk: I find most ftp clients confusing, anyway ;)
<Vouksh> What could be the reason behind my install stopping at 22gnome_panel_data?
<lastnode> what is a .pb file and how can i open it in ubuntu>
<kate> can anyone here help me with americas army?
<wickedpuppy> kate, osama can
<qatsi> if i do a ifconfig and my card is listed there, does it mean that its correctly installed ?
<Arafangion> lastnode: It could be anything.
<sethk> Arafangion, they can be.  depends.  a person used to using ftp, who hasn't used rcp, takes easily to sftp.  depends on what you are used to, I guess.
<hbc> no, what directory would it be in?
<geekchic9-1> wickedpuppy: lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nex_> anyone know where i can get desktop widgets?
<Arafangion> lastnode: Traditionally, the "extension" is meaningless by itself on Linux and Unix systems.
<sethk> graveson, sftp is just:   sftp username@ip
<fuoco> hi, question: if i install a deb file manually, outside of a repo, does it break in some way the consistency of the package management ? would it make a difference when trying to uninstall stuff later etc... ?
<kate> nvm
<Teri> AWDSDev, so.... just to clarify, is this promoting my server just simply settings, or does this require a cost?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@74.133.*]  by Madpilot
<qatsi> sethk: back again, with more network issues....
<Arafangion> lastnode: It does have semantic meaning to humans, though.
<sethk> graveson, very easy.  and cygwin is nice because the windows side and the unix side use exactly the same syntax, in either direction.
<jordan_> nex_ try gdesklets for gnome
<nex_> i'm looking for the one that has processes, cpu, ram, etc...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@219-89-18-72.dialup.xtra.co.nz *!*@fe-0-0-0.core1.cvg1.one.net *!*@209-6-194-85.c3-0.wak-ubr1.sbo-wak.ma.cable.rcn.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sethk> qatsi, what type of issues?
<nex_> anyone know what i'm talking about?
<lastnode> Arafangion, of course. what i mean is, it generally denotes the file type
<sethk> nex_, top
<lastnode> !batcave-bink Hemingway, Ernest - The Old Man And The Sea & Notes(txt).rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about batcave-bink Hemingway, Ernest - The Old Man And The Sea & Notes(txt).rar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lastnode> shoot
<nex_> sethk, top?
<Arafangion> lastnode: Only by convention.
<AWOSDev> Teri, free.
<bimberi> fuoco: no, if it installed without any force- options it should be fine
<lastnode> Arafangion, yeah i know. is it a publisher file?
<Arafangion> lastnode: Unix uses "Magic numbers" to denote file types, instead.
<qatsi> sethk: after all the yada yada of the modules, if i do a ifconfig, i get some information about the network card, but i dont get an ip...
<jordan_> nex_ that is the terminal application for seeing CPU usage ( top ).
<sethk> nex_, not a widget, but does all that stuff.  I know the KDE desktop widgets, because I'm a kde user.   They exist for gnome also.
<Nimwei> How do I configure a Samba user to have access to delete, rename, and modify files on a share? Currently the user is only able to read the files.
<rylasasin> ok dude how do I get easy ubuntu
<fuoco> bimberi: ok thanks. i assume the only down side then is that i won't get updates for that package ?
<Teri> AWDSDev.  wow am I dumb
<lastnode> Arafangion, im aware of all this. i just asked what a .pb file usually is.
<nex_> ok,
<jordan_> nex_ do you want it in the title bar?
<Arafangion> lastnode: So, one uses "file", which looks at the first two bytes, which is hte magic number. (Shell scripts start with #!, which corresponds to the two-byte magic number)
* w30 can't play armerica army any more; he shot his D.I.
<sethk> qatsi, what happens if you bring up the network-admin dialog, select the interface, click disable, and then click enable?  do you get an IP?
<mister_roboto> lastnode: did you google for it?
<sethk> qatsi, that makes sense only if you are using DHCP.
<bimberi> fuoco: no, unless it appears in your repositories later :)
<nex_> well there is one i already tried for the title bar
<qatsi> rylasasin: google is your friend...easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<nex_> but it only displays one of my cpus
<lastnode> Arafangion, mate, you're preaching to the choir ;-)
<Vouksh> I'm having some trouble with installing Xubuntu on my laptop. During install, it stops at 79% trying to run "22gnome_panel_data"
<qatsi> sethk: yes i am using, let me check
<nex_> that's why i was asking if there is a driver for amd x2
<Madpilot> w30, they ban people for friendly fire in AA?
<nex_> xause it only shows one cpu
<fuoco> bimberi: that was my next question, what happens if it appears in the repo later ?
<Arafangion> lastnode: I'd suggest either google, or file, or just doubleclicking on it as a guest user, to see what the mime type is.
<jordan_> nex_ are you sure both your CPUs are being used?
<sethk> nex_, there are definitely widgets around that work with multiple CPUs.
<Teri> AWDSDev, do you know where can I read about the "concepts" of SSL certificates so I don't make the same mistakes?
<wickedpuppy> lastnode, i was in choir .. pls don't insult us :P
<sethk> nex_, jordan_ has a good question
<AWOSDev> Teri, not dumb, just a littler, uneducated.  :)
<lastnode> wickedpuppy, it's called a figure of speech
<sethk> nex_, do   cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nex_> good question indeed
<w30> Madpilot, you get thrown in the stockade and that's it.
<nex_> ok let me see
<Teri> AWDSDev :-)
<wickedpuppy> lastnode, :) would show i also understand that ...
<bimberi> fuoco: if it's a later version in the repo it will offer to upgrade
<qatsi> sethk: my network card is listed there and it says that eth0 is active...
<lastnode> Arafangion, i havent downloaded it yet, else id do 'file' on it. :-) im wondering if ill need any proprietary reader to read it, in which case i wont download it. ill google, thanks.
<nex_> nope
<AWOSDev>  I want to play MIDI files but can't.  First it said "no such device /dev/snd/seq", so I modprobed snd-seq.  Now it says its playing but I don't hear any sound.  I can hear the Waveform sounds but not MIDI.  What could the problem be?
<nex_> apparently only 1
<nex_> cpuid level : 1
<nex_> processor: 0
<nex_> no more
<sethk> qatsi, ok, but deactivate, then click activate.
<Nimwei> SAMBA: How do I give a user FULL RIGHTS to a share?
<AWOSDev> nex_, CPUID level 1?  processor 0?  that's like a 486...
<jordan_> nex_ Are you using an SMP kernel?
<mister_roboto> lastnode: try filext.com for tracking down file extensions
<sethk> qatsi, that will force it to request an IP from dhcp again
<vulcanium> hey guys
<w30> Madpilot, I did it on the rifle range so they didn't like it.
<nex_> SMP kernel?
<lastnode> mister_roboto, just found it :-)
<nex_> <--noob
<Madpilot> w30, heh
<sethk> qatsi, if it gets one, then we have one type of problem.  if it doesn't, then we have a different type of problem
<Djuuss> offtopic: in xchat, what do i type to start a private conversation with someone? like, <private conversation command> ubotu 'Hi bot!'
<qatsi> sethk: i cant deactivate or activate :S
<Nimwei> Djuuss: type /msg <nick> <msg>
<AWOSDev> Djuuss, /query
<Vouksh> What could be the reason behind my install stopping at 22gnome_panel_data?
<nex_> i'm using i386 version of dapper, cause 64 bit would lock up during install
<sethk> nex_, the default kernel is SMP.  symmetric multi-processing, aka more than one cpu
<Djuuss> ok thx
<jordan_> nex_ You need a specific kernel to use multi core CPUs.
<vulcanium> I installed ubuntu for the first time today
<nex_> ok
<Arafangion> lastnode: Remember, if it's publisher, realise that even the specific _version_ matters. :(
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, are you using xchat ?
<sethk> qatsi, can't?  why not?  you did start it as root, I assume?
<nex_> how would i get that specific kernel?
<w30> Madpilot, I just wonder how real the game was so I found out. :=)
<qatsi> sethk: wait, its activating...hehe :p
<Arafangion> lastnode: MS isn't even compatible with _themselves_. :(
<sethk> qatsi, that's better.  :)
<vulcanium> one minor issue seems to be that there isn't a propper graphics driver isntalled
<vulcanium> IE, I can't go above 1024x768
* yellow bye all, have fun with the kernel :P ^^!
<qatsi> sethk: ok, now i have an ip...:p hehe
<jordan_> sethk, Although people told me the default kernel is smp, I wasn't getting support for both cores until I installed the SMP kernel package.
<sethk> vulcanium, that may be the graphics driver, but it also may be misidentification of the monitor.
<lastnode> Arafangion, it's wordperfect, and im skipping the download. :-) thanks
<Djuuss> wickedpuppy ye
<nex_> jordan_ how do i get the SMP kernel package?
<sethk> jordan_, interesting.  I build my own kernel, so I wouldn't have seen the problem.
<vulcanium> sethk, any way to force a resolution?
<Madpilot> w30, good thing I play Enemy Territory instead - when I started playing that, about a year ago, I spent the first two games or so shooting everyone, until I got auto-kicked for friendly fire and started to figure stuff out :D
<vulcanium> I have a 7800gt btw
<Arafangion> lastnode: It's _possible_ that OOo can open such files.
<nex_> sethk, how would i go by solving my problem?
<sethk> jordan_, first thing I do, with all the distros, is replace the kernel with one downloaded from kernel.org.  Which just about everyone here objects to, but it works.
<Vouksh> Grrr. Can ANYONE help me with my install problem?
<jordan_> nex_ You can do it using synaptic, hold on and I'll find the package name.
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, pls right click on my nick and choose the dialogue option ... there is no need to type :P
<vulcanium> I was looking into how to install the latest driver but I got totaly lose
<vulcanium> lost*
<sethk> nex_, when you do   uname -a      do you see SMP anywhere in the output?
<nex_> jordan_, thanks
<sethk> vulcanium, can you paste your X log to the paste web site?
<AWOSDev> Djuuss, if you switch to Konversation you can just click a nick to begin a query :)
<nex_> no
<w30> Madpilot, ha! I can't get through basic qualification on America's Army.
<lastnode> Arafangion, id rather not use proprietary file extensions
<jordan_> sethk_ I don't see why anyone would object.
<nex_> sethk, no i don't
<sethk> vulcanium, it's named Xorg.0.log
<sethk> vulcanium, in /var/log
<Arafangion> lastnode: Oooh! A fundamentalist! Cool :)
<nex_> /home/icons/pCircle-24
<vulcanium> sethk, I would, but I'm in windows right now
<nex_> /home/icons/pCircle-32
<lastnode> :-)
<nex_> /home/icons/pDebian-24
<nex_> /home/icons/pDebian-32
<nex_> /home/icons/pGentoo-24
<SilentDissonance> hello
<nex_> /home/icons/pGentoo-32
<Vouksh> Hello, am I being ignored?
<nex_> /home/icons/pSlackware-24
<nex_> /home/icons/pSlackware-32
<sethk> nex_, I'd start by going into synaptic and looking at the kernel packages, and picking one with smp in the name (for your architecture, of course)
<nex_> /home/icons/pSuse-24
<nex_> /home/icons/pSuse-32
<sethk> Vouksh, not sure, did you ask a question?
<nex_> /home/icons/pTux-24
<Djuuss> Wickedpuppy, i'm not into cyber. AWOSDev, i know, xchat has that too, but i did /stats p to get freenode staffers, but it turned up non-clickable nicks.
<Vouksh> yea
<nex_> /home/icons/pTux-32
<nex_> /home/icons/pUbuntu-24
<sethk> Vouksh, lot of traffic tonight, please ask it again.
<mister_roboto> nex_: wtf?
<nex_> /home/icons/pUbuntu-32
<nex_> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-71-199-164-140.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<satrac> #perl
<vulcanium> is pretty damn quick in here tonight
<vulcanium> lol
<sethk> vulcanium, best thing to do is look at the log.  otherwise, we are just guessing.
<Madpilot> nex_, I'll un-mute you in a minute or two
<jordan_> nex_ linux-686-smp
<sethk> vulcanium, with the log we can tell you immediately what's going on, and hopefully how to fix it.
<Vouksh> sethk, I'm having trouble with the installer. it keeps stopping at 79% saying it's running "22gnome_panel_data"
<vulcanium> sethk, understood.
<vulcanium> I'm so used to windows.... and log files are pretty foreign to me heh
<sethk> Vouksh, did you do the media validation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Nimwei> SAMBA: How do I give a user FULL RIGHTS to a share?
<Arafangion> vulcanium: I don't even know _how_ to get the logs on windows.
<Vouksh> hmm, nope. i'll try that first
<sethk> Vouksh, sounds like a bad cd, either a bad burn, or possibly a bad download.  check the MD5SUM of the download, if you haven't already, and then try to validate the cd.
<Djuuss> lol somehow i started this IRC in root..
<SilentDissonance> hello, i just installed a new vid card, and am having problems getting x to start.
<vulcanium> Arafangion, exactly. haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-69-249-86-173.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<Djuuss> but this beeing ubuntu, there is not even a root account
<vulcanium> oh really?
<vulcanium> hows that work?
<sethk> Djuuss, that is not true
<jordan_> SilentDissonance, what type of card?
<SilentDissonance> GeForce 7600GS
<suff0kate> how do u run a .rb i do it but it doesn't recognize it
<sethk> Djuuss, two things.  first, it will not even begin to run without a root account.  second, nothing in ubuntu is different about root compared with all other linux distros.
<sethk> Djuuss, that's a myth, as you have obviously discovered.
<suff0kate> and i installed the ruby package
<SilentDissonance> reports "No screens found" in the error logs
<qatsi> sethk: ok, ill try to log in with the other computer :P lets hope it works
<wickedpuppy> suff0kate, ruby file.rb
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-199-164-140.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<sethk> Djuuss, with the default installation options (and _only_ with the default installation options), the root password is not set.
<Madpilot> nex_, you should be back now
<suff0kate> i know
<rixth> Are programs like users-admin written in python?
<sethk> Djuuss, which is _not_ the same as not having a root account
<suff0kate> how do you run those in terminal
<sethk> rixth, some are.
<wickedpuppy> suff0kate, i told ya .. ruby file.rb
<sethk> Djuuss, if you do    ps aux      you'll see bunches of programs running in the root account
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jordan_> SilentDissonance, Have you tried anything to get it working yet?
<rixth> sethk, stylin' I'll take a look
<mister_roboto> grep root /etc/passwd
<suff0kate> k
<AWOSDev> Djuuss, actually do ps aux | grep root, else you'll see hundreds and hundreds of lines :)
<vulcanium> I need some advice on how to organize my hard drive as far as making my data accessable in both linux and windows
<AWOSDev>  I want to play MIDI files but can't.  First it said "no such device /dev/snd/seq", so I modprobed snd-seq.  Now it says its playing but I don't hear any sound.  I can hear the KDE sounds (Waveform) but not MIDI.  What could the problem be?
<Djuuss> well ok i prefer sudo su over constantly typing sudo before apt-get install, i'm just puzzled how i managed to start xchat in root by clicking it in the gnome menu
<wickedpuppy> vulcanium, put a new partition between the two OS ... thats my fav plan ..
<bdragonmsl> can anyone help me with installing nvidia drivers in 6.10
<AWOSDev> Djuuss, well did you start GNOME as root?  LOL
<SilentDissonance> jordan_:  i attempted a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... but it appears it's not detecting the monitor.  sees the nvidia card fine, and 'chooses' that for me
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, xchat in root is waiting to be rooted
<jordan_> Djuss, check that the menu item doesn't use gksudo.
<vulcanium> what file system wickedpuppy ?
<Djuuss> well this is my first startup, it went a bit bumpy
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy, well yeah but I used to run xchat as root on my SuSE system.  no firewall too :P
<wickedpuppy> vulcanium, fat32 .. then i dump my mp3s in side there
<Djuuss> i remember typing sudo startx at some point
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, hmms .... i remember you .. you were the one with all the pr0ns!!!! :P
* Toonage is away (Back To Real Life)
<vulcanium> doesn't fat32 have some really anyoing partition size limits or something?
<sethk> Djuuss, that's not necessarily wrong, although it's not the most common way to start X.
<Vouksh> Is there any kind of CLI installer for ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> Djuuss yeah sudo startx would make GNOME run as root
<sethk> Vouksh, yes
<sethk> Vouksh, on the alternate cd, use the text mode install
<cynikal> Vouksh: the alternate cd
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy, you must have confused me with another AWOSDev as I only went into #OSDev.  :)
<Teri> join #apache
<wickedpuppy> vulcanium, yah .. but i use it to transfer files ... just a temp place for files that needed in both OS .. but a storage partition
<Vouksh> sethk & cynikal, thanks. i'll look into that if i can't get this working
<AWOSDev> Teri huh?  why?
<vulcanium> ah
<Teri> AWDSDev, oops
<vulcanium> well this wouldhave to be permanent storage for all my docs, pictures, and CDs
<vulcanium> all ripped in lossless
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<CaptainMorgan> sorry for the ot, but anyone know off hand fast firewire is? google's being complicated.. or it's just me
<jordan_> SilentDissonance, If you have installed the proprietary nvidea drivers then I have no idea, you can try using vesa for basic functionality.
<Vouksh> I'm too used to Gentoo, and Ubuntu seems really... different for some reason
<Teri> AWDSDev...I have questions on Apache2
<Madpilot> nex_, you should be OK to talk now
<wickedpuppy> vulcanium, then ah ... ntfs .. but surely you should know why i don't use ntfs
<AWOSDev> Teri, just FYI... I'm AW O SDev with an O as in Octopus...not
<Teri> AWDSDev...are you educated on apaech?
<vulcanium> yeah... you can't wrtie from within linux then
<jordan_> nex_ linux-686-smp
<vulcanium> what if I used ext3
<sethk> Vouksh, not really significantly different.  just details.  gentoo makes many gratuitous changes to what is normally done, just to be different.
<AWOSDev> Teri, yeah
<SilentDissonance> jordan_: i haven't installed any drivers as of yet... other than chosen "nv" from the list available when reconfiguring x.
<AWOSDev> Teri, PM me
<vulcanium> and then used a viertual driver in windows?
<sethk> vulcanium, there are ext2/3 drivers available for windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-71-199-164-140.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<Djuuss> vulcanium either ntfs, or get windows drivers for ext3. you can write ntfs, but its rumored not to be stable
<sethk> vulcanium, no virtual driver, there is a real driver
<Teri> awosdev... now I see the  O
<mister_roboto> CaptainMorgan: i googled "firewire transfer speed" and it was the top hit
<nex_> it's telling me in synaptic that it's for Intel cpus
<AWOSDev> Teri :)
<vulcanium> well, whatever you want to call
<wickedpuppy> vulcanium, same .. you got to fix windows to recognise ext3
<w30> vulcanium, it's got a file size limit but I don't remember what. Databases get in trouble with it.
<SilentDissonance> the problem, it appears, is the monitor is for some reason, isn't detected and won't register on the xclient :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@222-154-177-66.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-32-172-58.cable.ubr02.newt.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Madpilot
<vulcanium> what are the limitations with fat32 exactly?  from what I'm reading it is just the 2 gig file size limit
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69-173-186-66.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by Madpilot
<sethk> SilentDissonance, reconfigure, and override the monitor selection with "generic monitor capable of"...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-80-100-58.hsd1.nj.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<vulcanium> or 4 gig rather
<sethk> SilentDissonance, you'll find that in the _middle_ difficulty level of the monitor configuration in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vouksh> vulcanium, it only allows up to 32GB partitions
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@67.108.156.194.ptr.us.xo.net *!*@h215n2fls33o823.telia.com *!*@059148066123.ctinets.com *!*@c-24-20-140-113.hsd1.or.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<AWOSDev> vulcanium, well yeah 4GB file limit.  The only other limit would be 2TB partitions.
<nex_> jordan_ does it work with AMD x2? cause it says in synaptic that it's intel
<Djuuss> personally i write NTFS from linux all the time, works fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@210.5.70.229 *!*@202.150.76.242 *!*@adsl-71-157-170-186.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net *!*@h-66-134-148-176.sfldmidn.covad.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-218-232-239.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
<Vouksh> AWOSDev, I thought it was 32GB?
<Teri> Awosdev....pm'ed you... you still here?
<jordan_> nex_ I honestly don't know :)
<Madpilot> right, enough spam from me for now :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nex_> are you running it?
<vulcanium> well thats not too bad
<AWOSDev> Teri yes but I didn't get it
<vulcanium> I can deal with that
<AWOSDev> hold on
<sethk> Djuuss, there are known cases where there are major problems, so it's best to warn people about that.
<vulcanium> I don't have anything larger than 2 gig typically
<jordan_> nex_ with a core duo.
<sethk> Djuuss, it's quite possible to not see something for days, months, even years, yet it is still there and still a serious problem.
<THX-1138> Hi Madpilot
<AWOSDev> Vouksh, 2TiB per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32
<Djuuss> yeh i was gonna say ' dont quote me on it' but synaptic needed my attention
<Madpilot> hi THX-1138
<AWOSDev> oh and vulcanium, you should read that too -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32
<Teri> awosdev...i'm replying in the pm window.... are you not seeing my typing/msgs?
<vulcanium> kk
<nex_> jordan_ that wouldn't work for me
<Djuuss> if you want *stable* cross-OS storage, get some windows drivers for ext2
<AWOSDev> Teri: no...did you get my "Can you see me?" message?
<SilentDissonance> ok, tried that... I still get 'no devices detected'.... it's like it can't 'see' my monitor for some reason
<Teri> awosdev.. yep
<w30> Djuuss, I read that writing to ntfs with Linux over networking is flaky. I don't know the particulars though.
<Madpilot> Teri, are you registed & identified w/ Freenode's nickserv?
<Teri> awosdev...i answered back
<sethk> SilentDissonance, makes no difference if you do what I suggested
<vulcanium> I need another hard drive
<vulcanium>  all this lossless music eats up my space
<wickedpuppy> Teri, pls type awos and press tab ...
<SilentDissonance> sethk:  let me rescroll back up....
<Teri> madpilot, I doubt it,  I don't know what that means
<AWOSDev> Teri yes are you registered?
<docmur> okay how do you make iptables stay after restart
<SilentDissonance> sethk:  think i missed yours lol
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Teri about register
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy she got my name right--
<AngryParsley> lossless isn't really worth the hard drive space
<sethk> SilentDissonance, (sudo) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Madpilot> Teri, you need to be reg'd/id'd to send PMs
<THX-1138> Madpilot - How do you use the mount command with the live cd, it appears disabled in a blurb on boot scrren  and i get permission errors trying to use it.
<Djuuss> w30 that doesnt make sense, you dont write over network directly onto the harddisk, you present the data to the receiving machine, that writes it to HD all by itself. So i dont see how linux ntfs compatibility has anything to do with that
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, ah but she got to type ... its hard
<AngryParsley> you can get the same perceived quality by using VBR mp3s
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy I type all the nicks
<heero> Hello
<sethk> SilentDissonance, choose the middle difficulty level for monitor configuration.  then choose generic monitor, or generic lcd screen, capable of    (1280x1024, for example, whatever fits the monitor)
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy even the hard ones :)
<Teri> madpilot...oh
<Madpilot> THX-1138, it should just work, at least with ext3 partitions - that's all I've ever used it on
<SilentDissonance> sethk: ahh yes, that I just tried
<JoelS> Hey guys, trying to go from gentoo->ubuntu, can anyone help with partitions?
<THX-1138> Madpilot - Okay. - Thanks
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, lol ... my full name is mayng myat thu @ billy aung myint ... imagine typing this all the time
<Teri> wickedpuppy, cool trick with the tab thing
<sethk> SilentDissonance, in that program, it tells you that it can't see a monitor at all?
<vulcanium> are there any known issues in writing ext3 from widnows using one of those drivers?
<SilentDissonance> the stupid card has 2 vid ports... let me try dropping my monitor on the 2nd one, just out of curiosity.  might init that one first :P
<wickedpuppy> Teri, same as bash :P auto complete
<jordan_> nex_ I can't think of any reason why it *wouldn't* work.
<Madpilot> THX-1138, you trying to view ext3 or something else?
<Teri> wickedpuppy, kewl
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy mayng myat thu @ billy aung myint...I could :)
<SilentDissonance> brb, semi afk as I mess with the damn thing lol
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: You might be more specific.
<vulcanium> I would think not seeing as ext3 is an open standard whilst ntfs had to be reverse engineered
<w30> Djuuss, I don't know other than to parrot what some else wrote so take it with a grain of salt and research it more :=)
<THX-1138> Ext3 to edit xorg.conf.
<sethk> vulcanium, I pay attention, and I've not heard of problems there.  But investigate for yourself; problems can be rare but still exist and may be serious.
<Teri> Madpilot, is there a cost for registering?
<AWOSDev> Teri, free
<wickedpuppy> Teri, free
<Madpilot> Teri, no, it's free
<sethk> vulcanium, my judgement is that it is the best alternative if FAT32 is not an option for some reason.
<rpc-> it's free :)
<nex_> jordan, so you're saying that it isn't specific to intel based?
<vulcanium> okay
<nex_> jordan_, how would i check to see if it worked?
<jordan_> nex_ That is what I think, I am not sure though.
<Madpilot> Teri, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nex_> ok let's ask...
<Teri> Madpilot, reading...
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, I have a drive partitioned like so: ntfs 22gig for windows, 21 gig for OSX (hfs+), and 30 gig for gentoo... i wanted to remove gentoo and put on ubuntu, and if convenient, maybe repartition it to include the hfs+ parition.
<Djuuss> oeh, i think im in love.. gksudo update-manager
<sethk> nex_, smp support is specific to a processor, but intel is not the only processor for which smp is supported
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, but if thats not possible, just to take the 30 gig ext3 partition and use that for ubuntu
<vulcanium> I need to ditch my x-fi card
<nex_> sethk, so the package works with non-intel cpus?
<vulcanium> anyone want it? :P
<AWOSDev> xfi?
<shriphani> guys how do i resize an ext3 partition ?
<harrism> Hello room, I just finished building my new computer and I need some help getting the correct drivers for my VGA card (I believe) My VGA card is made by MSI, it's a NX6200 series NVIDIA/GeForce. Can someone tell me where to go to get direct rendering? If I type glxinfo in terminal I get name of display: :0.0
<nex_> sethk, even though it doesn't say...
<harrism> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<shriphani> gparted doesnt seem to work
<vulcanium> AWOSDev, you know, creatives latest gaming sound card
<sethk> nex_, probably more accurate to say that packages are available for other processors
<sethk> nex_, it isn't the same code.
<vulcanium> I don't really game much anymore
<THX-1138> Madpilot - I am using the DVD image with three install methods.
<sethk> nex_, if you do the kernel configuration, and you set the processor type, then you'll find out whether smp support is available for that processor
<fogos> hi someone use ipodder
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: Either one should be pretty easy to do, just go to "manually edit partitions" and there you go.
<raindog> I attempted to enable direct rendering for my ATI R340M Radeon card.  After installing glfrx and rebooting I can no longer get X to run.  How can I revert to the driver that ubuntu picked for it orginally?
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, I could always use the other partition like another drive in linux later, right?
<nex_> sethk, how would i do that?
<Madpilot> THX-1138, never used it, know zip about the DVD stuff... sorry
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: Yes.
<AWOSDev> vulcanium, nope haven't heard of it
<laska> hello there. Is anyoneknow how to reset admin password in Ubuntu?
<vulcanium> AWOSDev, wow.
<laska> laska@laska-main:/$ su
<laska> Password:
<vulcanium> don't pay attention to hardware much?
<sethk> nex_, download the kernel source, and in the root of the kernel source tree, do:       make xconfig
<laska> su: Authentication failure
<laska> Sorry.
<laska> laska@laska-main:/$
<nex_> admin password is your password
<AngryParsley> laska: use your own password
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, so i'll just install it on the ext3 portion... right now i see dev/hda5 is swap 1 gig and dev/hda6 is 29 gig ext3
<Madpilot> laska, you know Ubuntu uses sudo + your own password, right?
<laska> not working
<AngryParsley> laska: use sudo
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: Sounds good.
<sethk> nex_, if for some reason you don't have enough support installed to do that, you can try     make gconfig           and, if that doesn't work,         make menuconfig
<AWOSDev> vulcanium, I pay attention to network cards and SMP motherboards...get it now?  :)
<sethk> nex_, they all do essentially the same thing.
<bdragonmsl> Can anyone help me with my 6.10 box?
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, so do I need to make any changes in the editor? or just hit forward?
<jordan_> sethk, Don't you think that is a bit much for a new user.
<AngryParsley> as in "sudo blah"
<shriphani> AWOSDev, how do i resize an ext3 partition ?
<vulcanium> AWOSDev, yeah... haha
<AngryParsley> blah being the command you want to run
<AWOSDev> laska, sudo -s
<SilentDissonance> rofl i think it's solved.  appears that the card inits the dvi output first, so i have to have a monitor attached there.  the standard vid out port is the secondary :P
<sethk> jordan_, to build it, yes.  but to use it to discover whether smp support is available?  absolutely not.
<AWOSDev> shriphani, gparted
<Madpilot> bdragonmsl, possibly, if you ask an actual question :)
<AWOSDev> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: No, just tell it to use that one for /
<harrism> is there anyone who can help?
<AWOSDev> I personally like the LiveCD.
<bashusr> ok... i'm a newbie when it comes to gnome...
<jordan_> sethk, sorry misread.
<THX-1138> My bios doesn't see three installed video adapters. - Is there a software bios available?
<vulcanium> that reminds me
<JoelS> tonyyarusso, can I prmsg?
<bashusr> anybody got a shortkey cheat sheet?
<vulcanium> the first time I botted up thel ive cd
<vulcanium> it kinda crashed
<nex_> you lost me at source tree
<bashusr> or specifically, how do i switch between workspaces?
<nex_> but anyways
<sethk> vulcanium, did it crash, or didn't it crash?   :)
<SilentDissonance> aargh, i spoke too soon.  still getting 'no screens found' in the log :(
<bdragonmsl> I'm trying to get glx to work in 6.10, but it keeps coming up with "sudo: nvidia-glx-xconfig: command not found"
<Madpilot> bashusr, Ctrl+Alt+Left Arrow|Right Arrow
<bashusr> it was ctrl+alt+# in kde back in the days when i used it
<tonyyarusso> JoelS: You can, but #ubuntu-classroom might even be better (other people can follow help topics if they want)
<wickedpuppy> bashusr, see the 4 mini windows beside the recycle bin ?
<THX-1138> CTRL+ALT+ left/right arrow
<nex_> thanks for your help guys
<bashusr> how do i display desktop?
<CaptainMorgan> why am I getting a sudo cd /foodir error: cd command not found? and if cd /foodir I get permission denied??
<sethk> bashusr, you mean with a key combination?  usually control-alt-1, control-alt-2, etc.  (1, 2, not f1, f2)
<nex_> time to google!
<vulcanium> actually, it did the EXACT same thing my debian install did
<laska> AWOSDev it worked!
<AWOSDev> CaptainMorgan hmm
<laska> Thanx
<AWOSDev> laska np :)
<Djuuss> Hey my firefox is busted.. 'bookmark this page' now spawns a tiny new window, barely the size of my cursor, that you can stretch out to reveal its called 'firefox'  but has no content
<Madpilot> bashusr, also, try hovering your mouse over the desktop switcher (bottom-right corner) and rolling your mousewheel up and down
<bashusr> sethk: doesn't work on gnome :)
<vulcanium> right after where thel ogin screen in debian was [or where it woudl be on thel ive cd]  it just stops
<Agrajag-> gday, for some reason emulate3buttons seems to be happening for me although i do not have it set in my xorg.conf. what else might do this?
<bashusr> Madpilot: on a laptop... no wheel thingie :)
<CaptainMorgan> it's a newly created dir AWOSDev, for a spim simulator i placed it in /usr/local/bin
<THX-1138> sethk - okay that will give you different terminals. or user perms
<bashusr> is there a show desktop shortcut?
<AWOSDev> CaptainMorgan try sudo -s then cd /foodir
<vulcanium> I got a sort of courruptedl ooking box in the middle of the screen
<wickedpuppy> bashusr, then just click them ...
<Madpilot> bashusr, ctrl+alt+right/left arrow, then
<halex-ab> Djuuss: Try restarting Firefox..
<vulcanium> and it just sat there for as long as I would leave it
<bashusr> Madpilot: affirmative... thanks
<sethk> THX-1138, control-alt-f# is for consoles (not terminals, consoles).  not control-alt-1
<bashusr> how about desktop shortcut? ie. window+d in windows?
<harrism> can anyone help me with my VGA card?
<Djuuss> halex-ab, i cant, i'd lose this site that i want to bookmark :P
<CaptainMorgan> thanks AWOSDev  ;), why was that necessary if I was using sudo?
<AWOSDev> CaptainMorgan, good question...ask the devs?  :P
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, you can save the bookmarks ...
<CaptainMorgan> heh
<halex-ab> Djuuss, There's a thing called 'history' you know.. ;)
<bdragonmsl> I'm trying to get glx to work in 6.10, but it keeps coming up with "sudo: nvidia-glx-xconfig: command not found", I've installed all the glx, and I have a nvidia card.  Is there something that I'm doing wrong??
<Teri2007> AWOSDev, I'm back... I think I'm registered now
<THX-1138> vulcanism - I am guessing you are using an lcd monitor?
<ChocoCid> So, what exactly is wrong with automatix?
<AWOSDev> Teri2007 okay
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, it breaks things, basically
<halex-ab> bdragonmsl, you're typing the wrong command.. it's nvidia-xconfig
<vulcanium> THX-1138, nope, a crt.
<Djuuss> err
<sethk> bdragonmsl, that's part of the nvidia binary drivers
<ChocoCid> "breaks things" how?
<ChocoCid> is there a page that describes this stuff?
<Djuuss> what command was i looking for to see all running processes, but only print the ones that look like ' firefox'
<w30> bashusr, right click on your panel and then left click on add; find the workplace swithere applet and add that to your panel. You can then click on a desktop that you want to go to.
<sethk> ChocoCid, before you use it, things work.  after you use it, they don't.
<vulcanium> the live cd worked fine once I botted up in the dafe display mode I think it was called
<ChocoCid> lol
<sethk> Djuuss, ps aux | grep firefox
<Teri2007> AWOSDev, ok well I thought that worked but maybe not because you still can't see me I guess...hang on...
<ChocoCid> so, no further details anywhere?
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, there is a page listing some of the problems with automatix, let me see if I can scare up the URL
<halex-ab> Djuuss, ps -A | grep firefox
<w30> swithere/switcher
<toolate> anyone have any clues to where i can find old ATI M7 drivers? my display works, but I have lines through buttons sometimes. not anything else, just buttons.
<AWOSDev> Teri2007 okay
<ChocoCid> thanks, that'd be nice, i used it on my dapper install and had problems with some other stuff afterwards
<CaptainMorgan> what's a good dir to do manual installs of programs? i thought /usr/local/bin, but not so sure
<ChocoCid> the idea seems great though, so i'm wondering what's up
<Djuuss> thanks, but didnt need it, there were two firefoxes floating around as tiny windows, and they didnt respond to killall -9 mozilla-firefox
<THX-1138> !display > vulcanism
<bdragonmsl> I originally typed this though... sudo nvidia-glx-xconfig enable
<THX-1138> !display > vulcanium
<SilentDissonance> got x to boot off the default vesa set... gonna poke around a bit and see if I can make this work... if not, i might be back.  i see there's a lotta others around, and I can plink away solo for a bit.  thanks for the help and suggestion on vesa at least :)
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, i thought its kill -9 ...
<AWOSDev> CaptainMorgan I prefer /usr/bin but that's just me
<vulcanium> what THX-1138 ?
<raindog> Question:  I need to replace original driver for my ATI card.  How do I go about that?
<halex-ab> bdragonmsl, yeh, you're right.. heh
<vulcanium> oh I see
<vulcanium> I will savethat for when I boot back into ubuntu later
<nex_> ACPI objects?
<jordan_> raindog, What do you mean by 'replace'?
<Djuuss> wickedpuppy its kill -9 if you know the pid, but i just wanna kill *every* firefox, so i use killall
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, killall mozilla-firefox ?
<wickedpuppy> this doesn't work ?
<THX-1138> vulcanium - It should be an easy fix - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or edit the sudo gedit or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly
<shriphani> brb live cd booting to partition
<WhiteNoise> will compiling a vanilla kernel with little in the way of modules cause any problems with ubuntu's hotplug bootup scripts?
<halex-ab> wickedpuppy, killall firefox-bin works for me..
<vulcanium> okay
<jordan_> nex_ Is AMD considered 686?
<wickedpuppy> so its firefox-bin
<Djuuss> it didnt :S i told you firefox was screwing up. but i just expanded the little windows and pressed their close button, now i started it again and it works
<halex-ab> yup..
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, apparently the page w/ the list of automatix issues got lost... too bad.
<wickedpuppy> pls try it Djuuss try killall firefox-bin
<THX-1138> jordab_ - i am using the k7 kernel
<ChocoCid> blarg
<raindog> jordan_:  I attempted to get direct rendering working by installing the glfrx driver instead of the default one Ubuntu installed as I can no longer get X to start.
<bdragonmsl> is there a certain image I should have installed for my amd x2 4800?
<ChocoCid> let me guess, issues with package managers somehow?
<Djuuss> yeh it was firefox-bin :( that explains then, hehe i feel like such a noob
<THX-1138> bdragonmsl: linux smp
<jordan_> raindog, did you make a backup of your xorg.conf?
<docmur> If I wanted to block access to google using iptable it would be iptables -A OUTPUT
<docmur> ????
<raindog> jordan_:  The process I used did create a backup.
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, you be surprised ... the name for vlc is wxvlc ...
<AWOSDev> docmur, uh, yeah
<THX-1138> bdragonmsl: smp symetric multi processing.
<Djuuss> i'm more of a xine/mplayer man myself
<AWOSDev> docmur, why block Google?  what did they *DO* to you?
<docmur> okay ummm how to I tell it I'm using a www. address
<jordan_> raindog, Good, then all you have to do is use the backup, I'll walk you through it.
<AWOSDev> docmur, translate it to IP address by using nslookup
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, that, some fairly bad coding errors, unsafe use of various override flags in apt-get... there were also personal issues with the original developer of automatix. He'd attack people who attempted to  report bugs.
<jordan_> raindog, What was the backup called?
<bdragonmsl> Does ubuntu normally not recognize anything??
<ChocoCid> ah, i see
<bdragonmsl> or do I just have a funky rig?
<ChocoCid> bdragonmsl, hardware-wise, certain wireless cards and stuff
<docmur> then whats the drop command
<bdragonmsl> k, well need a restart, be back in a few
<THX-1138> bdragonmsl: Nah, usually everything is fine. for the display.
<raindog> jordan_:  xorg.conf.0 replace or something.  I'm not entirely sure.  If I can get to the directory I'm sure I can identify it.
<laska>  how do you navigate in console?
<bdragonmsl> thanks guys!
<ChocoCid> cd
<laska> cd not working
<ChocoCid> cd folder or cd .. to go up
<ChocoCid> do ls to see what subdirs are there
<jordan_> raindog, Ok, are you at a command prompt now
<jordan_> ?
<laska> root@laska-main:/#
<laska> root@laska-main:/#
<laska> root@laska-main:/# cd / home
<laska> root@laska-main:/# cd / laska
<laska> root@laska-main:/# dir
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, the list is still up: http://www.novarata.net/comparison.html
<laska> bin    dev   initrd          lib         mnt   root  sys  var
<wickedpuppy> ...
<laska> boot   etc   initrd.img      lost+found  opt   sbin  tmp  vmlinuz
<laska> cdrom  home  initrd.img.old  media       proc  srv   usr  vmlinuz.old
<Madpilot> laska, pastebin!
<laska> root@laska-main:/# cd
<raindog> jordan_:  Yes, I'm in recovery mode with a command prompt.
<wickedpuppy> laska, pls stop it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71-213-250-49.spkn.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<halex-ab> laska: better to use ls rather than dir
<ChocoCid> heh
<jordan_> raindog type `cd /etc/X11/`
<halex-ab> LOL..!
<Madpilot> laska, I'll unmute you in a minute or three
<THX-1138> laska - careful sysops is flexinf muscles
<jordan_> raindog, then `ls`
<Djuuss> ChocoCid, what did automatix do?
<tj> i have had ubuntu installed for a while now - I unplugged /dev/hda (master - IDE0), and plugged in /dev/hdb ( made it master ) and installed XP - I then changed hdb back to slave and rebooted into Linux - edited grub to reflect the windows partition on (hd1,0) - but I get grub error 22 no partition.  Any ideas?
<ChocoCid> oh, as far as i know, nothing wrong
<ChocoCid> i fucked up my dapper install trying to get XGL/beryl working
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ChocoCid> silly me not backing up my xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ChocoCid> er, sorry
<raindog> jordan_:  I'm in in the root directory.
<halex-ab> heh, I did the same with Edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@71-213-250-49.spkn.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
<halex-ab> tj, looks like grub is still configured to use the old driving scheme..
<jordan_> raindog, in /?
<halex-ab> try hooking it back the old way and see if it boots..
<Madpilot> laska, mute's been removed. Next time, use a pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> tj - the boot sector 1st 512 bytes is installed on the original master see ubotu's link.
<tj> i can boot into linux - just not into windows - i guess I need to clarify
<THX-1138> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jordan_> raindog, or /etc/X11?
<halex-ab> tj, sorry, I misunderstood..
<halex-ab> See THX-1138's comments..
<raindog> jordan_ I am in /etc/X11 now
<tj> how do I get grub to see my windows partition and install ...?
<jordan_> raindog, type `ls` to list the files in that directory.
<halex-ab> raindog, you'll need to reinstall GRUB..
<docmur> so I would do iptables -A OUTPUT -o ipaddress -j DROP
<halex-ab> ~grub
<raindog> jordan_:  I have found the backup.  It is named xorg.conf.orginal-0
<halex-ab> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ChocoCid> saving xorg is such a ridiculously good idea it's astounding
<Djuuss> ouch tj, thats gonna be a pain, sorry i cant help much
<wickedpuppy> docmur, so you are going to block all instance of google ?
<ChocoCid> why i decided not to do so is beyond me
<tj> Djuuss: why is it going to be a pain?
<docmur> it's not google I'm blocking
<jordan_> raindog, type `sudo cp xorg.conf.original-0 xorg.conf`
<docmur> it's a crack site
<docmur> but either way
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<raindog> jordan_:  Done
<Djuuss> tj well YMMV, but i spent ages on a similar situation your describing
<docmur> so how would I do it providing I have an IPaddress
<jordan_> raindog, now type sudo GDM and x *should* load properly :)
<bdragonmsl> just looked under my device manager and it is showing the graphics card as unknown
<tj> Djuuss: hmmm - seems simple enough - thanks though
<wickedpuppy> docmur, i were you i search on google for iptables ... there are plenty of tutorials and examples
<Djuuss> tj: its probly me, grub and i arent too friendly it seems
<raindog> jordan_:  Thank you very much.  It's always good to learn more about my system.  It's working as it should now.  I guess I'll just have to get used to no 3D acceleration.
<tj> Djuuss: i know the feeling - i have a feel for it, just thought I would pop in and see if anyone had a quick fix - that ubotu link is pretty good info
<THX-1138> bdragonmsl: sudo lspci or lshw  should give you some info. - if you want to install an option other than vesa and generic.
<jordan_> raindog, What instructions did you follow to get 3D working?
<Djuuss> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<wickedpuppy> postfix is great but my bloody isp blocks the ports ...
<jordan_> raindog, Because I have seen pretty bad instructions for 3d acceleration out there.
<raindog> jordan_:  I found a entry in a dapper installation wiki that had some information that included some specifics about my video card.  I knew it could lead to problems, but according to the HOWto it sounded like I would be able to configure it correctly.
<amicrawle> need help seeing a ntfs harddrive
<amicrawle> how to
<wickedpuppy> see ?
<wickedpuppy> or write ?
<amicrawle> it see is as dev/hdb1
<amicrawle> see
<Djuuss> wickedpuppy, i just wanted to know what it was because my apt-get dist-upgrade prompted me with one of them blue/yellow config screens for 'postfix'. i dont get why it cant just wait 10 seconds, at no input skip it, and go on updating.
<wickedpuppy> just mount it ?
<amicrawle> but does not mount
<amicrawle> how
<User23> sup
<ChocoCid> so, i downloaded qsynaptics, and try to run it... "Please install the synaptics touchpad driver! please enable X shared memory config in XF86config"
<jordan_> raindog, Ok, that is always a good source, and may I recommend buying an intel or nvidea card for your next upgrade :)
<raindog> jordan_:  I'll find the link now that X is running on the previously effected machine.
<ChocoCid> is there a better way to turn off "tap to click" than qsynaptics? :\
<sethk> Djuuss, add that feature and submit it to the development group, they'll add it to the next release if people like it.
<jordan_> raindog, No need, the Ubuntu wiki is very reputable.
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, you got to give us more info ... what did you do ? is the hd detected ? and so on and on...
<raindog> jordan_:  I certainly will, however, I'm using a laptop that was given to me while saving money for a new desktop.
<amicrawle> i put it in
<amicrawle> and etc tab is not a dir
<amicrawle> it sayes
<sethk> ChocoCid, that's a very very old version that you downloaded, at least two years out of date
<Djuuss> sethk how would i go about doing that. (without using postfix ;))
<sethk> ChocoCid, see if you can find it, or something that replaces it, that is nwere.
<ChocoCid> well, the ubuntu wiki is 2 years out of date then :(
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, what you saying ... makes no sense .. you put what in where ? and whats etc tab ?
<raindog> jordan_:  It wasn't the official wiki....   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<sethk> Djuuss, you said you want it to assume the answer is no after a certain amount of time.  So add a feature that does so for questions asked during install.
<jordan_> nex_, did you ever get your SMP situation worked out?
<sethk> Djuuss, or did I misunderstand what you meant?
<nex_> jordan_, not really
<amicrawle> how do i mount a ntfs drive in ubnutu
<Djuuss> sethk, you got it, i just meant how to i suggest it?
<Djuuss> do*
<nex_> jordan_, i was just doing some research on it
<ChocoCid> my HDA1 drive mounted automagically this time (on edgy)
<wickedpuppy> mount -t ntfs /dev/hd? /media/folder_name
<sethk> Djuuss, you look at the source for the installation program, change it do to what you want, and submit the change
<wickedpuppy> sudo ... pardon me
<w30> tj, Windows wants to be booted from the first hard drive so I think you need to remap hda2 to hda1 in grub. Can't quite remember the syntax for it though.
<[> lol
<[> b
<Djuuss> sethk.. heh. if i knew how to do that, i'd be using gentoo or LFS
<sethk> Djuuss, then it will be accepted or not accepted.  Probably it would either be accepted, or made an optional behavior.
<sethk> Djuuss, that makes no sense.
<tj> w30: thanks
<sethk> Djuuss, lfs perhaps.  gentoo is ... well, that's off topic, I'll get yelled at.
<tj> w30: i'll see what I can do
* wickedpuppy yells at sethk 
<amicrawle> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab thats what it sayes
<sethk> Djuuss, but the whole idea of open source is that people see things they think will improve it, so they do those things, and then everyone get's the benefit of using them.
* Djuuss suggests wickedpuppy try barking instead
<sethk> Djuuss, if you meant that you couldn't make that change, you underrate yourself.
<jordan_> raindog, those instructions look good, if you are willing you can try another solution that has a slight chance of working.
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, do you have hdb1 ? sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Djuuss> Sethk, ok i'll try then! where would i find the source to the installation (or in this case update) thing?
<w30> tj type grub then help map
<sethk> Djuuss, it would take some work, surely, and the first time you delve into it is the worst, but you can do it.  If you find the idea (changing it) attractive, then try it, you'll get plenty of help.  If you don't think you would enjoy doing it, that's a different story.
<amicrawle> yes
<raindog> jordan_:  What do you suggest?
<amicrawle> i have and drive
<nex_> going to bed, gnight everyone
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, eh ah i should have said sudo fdisk -l ... you see hdb1 ?
<amicrawle> yes
<jordan_> raindog, type `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` and be sure to choose fglrx when asked about the driver.
<sethk> Djuuss, there are source ubuntu repositories that have the source for everything that is used.  get onto the ubuntu site.  If you know the name of a program, you can dig out the source for it easily.  (once you learn the system, which takes a few days).
<amicrawle> but when try to look  i get that message
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, then the exact command you type was ?
<w30> tj, I think the line goes map "to drive" "from drive"
<amicrawle> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab thats what it sayes sudo  mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1
<Djuuss> sethk i'll get to it when i up my refresh rate from 60hz to 100, i'm getting a headache. That will be after these updates finish, and after i install KDE over it
<sethk> Djuuss, the thing to do would be to find out who worked on the part of the program you want to modify.  Then send an email to him, and ask him where he would start to look at something like that.
<bashusr> is there a graphical way to edit grub.conf?
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, the command is sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/folder_name
<sethk> Djuuss, ok
<sethk> Djuuss, just a suggestion  :)
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, you got to put it somewhere
<amicrawle> where?
<sethk> Djuuss, I doubt you really want your vertical frequency to be 100, but definitely more than 60-
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, create a folder in /media or anywhere .. i recommend /media .. done ?
<sethk> Djuuss, which video board do you use?
<purplefeltangel> what does Printing: No %BoundingBox: comment in header! mean
<sethk> purplefeltangel, that's a postscript thing, usually safe to ignore
<Djuuss> a nvidia geforce fx 5700, on a 21 inch screen. I'm gonna run it at 1600x1200 @100hz
<jordan_> raindog, If it asks any questions you aren't sure about either trust it and just go with the default or ask here.
<feross> bashusr: you can use gedit
<bashusr> is there a graphical utility to edit boot options?
<amicrawle> made it in my home
<amicrawle> called windwos
<purplefeltangel> what does Printing: No %BoundingBox: comment in header! mean
<sethk> Djuuss, ok, the card should certainly handle it.  we can force it to believe you have a monitor that can handle it.
<feross> bashusr: oh you mean like a wizard not a text editor... hmm
<bashusr> feross: in other wards... you gotta manually edit it yourself
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, type sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/username/windows <--- change username to your user name
<bashusr> feross: yes like a wizard...
<bashusr> fine i'll vim it.
<Djuuss> sethk, well my monitor can handle 2048xWhathisface @ 82hz , but my eyes cant read letters that small
<r070r0073r> 
<r070r0073r> 0.
<swashbucklinstev> If anyone is having problems with apt lately, and you are unable to update after a new install of Dapper, please see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1364819&postcount=4 - your problem could be related to your apt.conf. It fixed me up.
<Djuuss> My dist-upgrade is finished, one package gave an error, /var/cache/apt/archives/lvm2_2.02.02-1ubuntu1_i386.deb   is that system critical?
<wickedpuppy> you use lvm ?
<Dr_willis> purplefeltangel,  where are you seeing that at?
<wickedpuppy> if not then shouldn't be
<Djuuss> perhaps if i knew what lvm was i'd use it
<Djuuss> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<r070r0073r> excellent - got kismet working with the broadcom 4318...
<raindog> jordan_:  Answering questions.....is it ctrl alt backspace to restart X?
<Djuuss> ahhh that, no i dont
<swashbucklinstev> Djuuss: Linux Volume Manager
<purplefeltangel> Dr_willis: printer properties -- but never mind, i figured out what the problem was
* swashbucklinstev thinks
<wickedpuppy> i thought logical volume manager ... no ?
<jordan_> raindog, Yes.
<Djuuss> yeh, no i dont use it
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: which driver are you using?
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl-backspace Can be set to 'force X to quit - with extreme prejudice' (ie kills X right then and there) :)
<Djuuss> 'can be set' ? i thought it was always set like that
<ardchoille> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_willis> Djuuss,  its often the default.. but its disabable/
<THX-1138> Dr_willis - careful with that command ati cards dislike it better is to sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> THX-1138,  i dont run gdm :P
<w30> Dr_willis, how do you kill X when it takes your keyboard and mouse with it?
<Djuuss> heh why would you disable that, its awesome
<raindog> jordan_:  Same as before.  X server couldn't load properly.  Time to replace the xorg.conf again.
<Dr_willis> or KDM lol
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Dr_willis> w30,  thas when you ssh in. ;p
<AWOSDev> w30 yeah good question
<wickedpuppy> w30, unplug the power cord
<AWOSDev> w30 that happened to me too - the power button :)
<Dr_willis> w30,  or if cant do that.. theres buttons on the front of the pc.. :P
<w30> wickedpuppy, yah that works
<Djuuss> uh oh
<w30> wickedpuppy, go to the closet and filp the switch that says MAIN
<Djuuss> i'm getting worried, apt-get dist-upgrade finished, i did apt-get check and it didnt find any dependancy issues.. then i typed apt-get install on a whim and now its installing loads of stuff. Should i worry?
<cod>   How hard is it to replace nautilus with something else?
<feross> bashusr: hmm looks like there was a grubconf but I can't find it in current repos
<wickedpuppy> why need to off everything in the house ? :P
<laska> Guys, here is situation: want to watch stream video, win media format, at yahoo music videos, Have Firefox. What do i have to do?
<bashusr> feross: no problem...
<bashusr> i'm good with vim :)
<bashusr> i'm just trying to do it the "ubuntu" way
<w30> wickedpuppy, then all the clocks say 88
<ChocoCid> why? the whole point of linux is that you can do stuff how you want
<laska> did install extension win media connectivity, not working
<ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Dr_willis> laska,  i saw a firefox exenesion the othe day that can 'smart download' videos from a lot of those sites.. makes it easie to play them after they are downloaded. :P not embeded
<Djuuss> laska, apt-get cache-search mplayer
<amicrawle> ok it is mounted on /
<wickedpuppy> ChocoCid, not true .. linux can't make my computer fly :P
<amicrawle> how to retrive the stuff now
<ChocoCid> sure it can, take your linux computer on a plane
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, on / ? what happened to ya home/username/windows ?
<r070r0073r> swashbucklinstev - windows broadcom driver (bcm43xx-fwcutter bcmv15.sys).
<ChocoCid> F broadcom for not working right on linux
<JSeligstein> Oooh Ubuntu auto-configures grub for you??? nice...
<laska> E: Invalid operation cache-search
<cynical> laska: doing sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs totem-xine totem-xine-firefox-plugin will let you play any media (assuming you have w32codecs installed)
<amicrawle> do i do a umount to unmonut
<r070r0073r> works fine for me... i am using it with kismet as we speak.
<bdragonmsl> k, re-installed the drivers for glx, and tried to run the driver and this is what i got...
<bdragonmsl> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<bdragonmsl> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<bdragonmsl> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<ChocoCid> how do i get broadcom to work on edgy? same way as dapper?
<Djuuss> wickedpuppy, it could if you had two external fans, one on the top aiming down and one on an extended piece of metal aiming clockwise, connected to your pc by serial port
<sethk> bdragonmsl, the nvidia kernel module is not installed
<THX-1138> !cafuego
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cafuego - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, why you want to umount if you want to get things ?
<bdragonmsl> where's that?
<w30> ChocoCid, depends on what kid of batteries it has nowadays eh?
<THX-1138> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amicrawle> to make a new dir
<w30> kid/kind
<cod>   ------  is it possible to make drawer icons bigger than 48 pixels?
<ChocoCid> haha
<wickedpuppy> Djuuss, i will keep that in mind :P
<sethk> bdragonmsl, it is part of the package that is downloaded from the nivida web site.
<sethk> bdragonmsl, I'm not sure where it is in repositories
<amicrawle> make  a /home/user/windows
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, well then yah umount and mount it where you want it to be
<laska> is only available from another source
<laska> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<laska> root@laska-main:/home#
<r070r0073r> you catch that?
<sethk> bdragonmsl, to use the stuff from nvidia.org, you must be able to install kernel source and build the kernel.
<amicrawle> umount: /: device is busy
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: ah, I figured you would, the linux drivers aren't mature yet but they're in the kernel or so I heard. I have a HP Pavilion dv5210us with a Broadcom bcm43xx card, where do you pick up the driver again?
<sethk> bdragonmsl, it's not difficult to do, but it scares lot's of people.
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, are you currently in it ?
<r070r0073r> swashbucklinstev
<amicrawle> no trying to get to it
<laska> id on't think have xine. Totem
<bdragonmsl> so, do I just need to goto nvidia and download their core?
<bdragonmsl> I mean kernel
<sureshot> does anyone here use cedega if so do you knowwere i can get the updates manually .. the cedega channel is a ghost channel
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, whats the dir name you mounted in ?
<amicrawle> i made it in /
<r070r0073r> i am using an acer laptop and got it from their website (acer).
<Djuuss> sureshot, try bittorrent.. o wait, warez are offtopic
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, you can't mount to / ... / is root partition
<amicrawle> i want to chage it to my user dir
<r070r0073r> winners don't do warez
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: I bet HP has it then :-)
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, did you do mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 / ?
<JamesFoster> Djuuss: I don't think Cedega binaries are "warez". They're not illegal, as far as I can tell.
<r070r0073r> ya... i've got a screencap vid of what i had to do if you need help.
<sureshot> i bought it
<amicrawle> yes sayes it is mounted
<Djuuss> well they are commercial apps that youre supposed to pay for in order to download
<munkay> has anyone had any success with built-in sd/mmc card readers for laptops ?
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: ndiswrapper seems pretty straight forward, is there anything that surprised you like maybe an unexpected configuration step? special settings?
<JamesFoster> They don't get commonly distributed because Transgaming chucks a tantrum and threatens to stop distributing the source under the license it currently is using.
<johny5> I used Automatix to install a couple of CD burning apps, and now all I get are coasters when I try to burn audio discs from MP3s.  Can anybody help me rectify this?
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, ah ... when you go to / ... what do you see ? /bin /etc and so on ?
<Djuuss> jamesfoster .. what??
<r070r0073r> nope... was pretty simple. i understand the broadcom drivers have been reverse engineered http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410460
<r070r0073r> didn't have much luck w/ them though
<bdragonmsl> I found something in synaptic under nvidia kernel.  Says it's installed though.
* w30 got his nvidia card working by using synaptic and downloading two packages, nvidia-kernel-common and nvidia-glx . This way nvidia modules get updated with the kernel updates form the Ubuntu update program.
<sureshot> well it locks up in ubuntu just wanted some info did not mean to put someone in a tiff just a question if any could answer i would be appreciative
<wickedpuppy> johny5, moral of the story is never use automatix ... second what cd burning apps did the script install ?
<johny5> gnomebaker
<johny5> My first time with Automatix.  I guess it's no good?
<JamesFoster> Djuuss: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2002/05/msg02823.html
<Djuuss> sureshot, technically you can be appreciative without anyone answering your question
<r070r0073r> i wonder if aircrack will run on it, swashbucklinstev
<Djuuss> thanks jamesfoster
<r070r0073r> ;)
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: yeah, they need tlc, I doubt they'll get it though when ndiswrapper is so easy and cheap (effort)
<THX-1138> broadcom drivers reverse engineeered? - great now i can be arrested for the digital millenium copyright act. - ain't america grand.
<johny5> wickedpuppy, but now none of the cd burning apps work.
<ardchoille> johny5: Are you trying to burn something that you don't have read access to? gnomebaker won't give an error for that, it'll just burn a coaster.
<Djuuss> sureshot: to answer your question, www.btjunkies.com, type cedega in search
<wickedpuppy> johny5, what apps ? you said gnomebaker .. what else ?
<swashbucklinstev> I really do heart ndiswrapper
<w30> if you get the install program off Nvidia.com don't use the Ubuntu synaptic sources too because they will fight each other.
<swashbucklinstev> THX-1138: I blame Abramoff
<swashbucklinstev> :-D
<bdragonmsl> ***w30, I tried that several times and it's just not working
<johny5> wickedpuppy, I have rw access to everything.  It will decode the tracks fine, but when it gets about halfway through the burn, it freaks out
<bdragonmsl> Should I just try to go back to 6.06?
<r070r0073r> but i didn't think you could run kismet w/ ndiswrapper + broadcom... maybe you just want the device to work period. ;)
<wickedpuppy> johny5, just gnomebaker ? then uninstall it
<THX-1138> swashbucklinstev - Mickey Mouse is a communist - lol
<sureshot> thanks wickedpuppy some people here are just too good to answer someone question that he cant find the answer to anyware would ask if it could have the cedega channel is a ghost town
<wickedpuppy> and reinstall it from synaptic or apt-get ... it burns fine ..
<johny5> Uninstalling...
<swashbucklinstev> THX-1138: :-D
<THX-1138> swashbucklinstev - Mickey Mouse is a facsist??
<w30> bdragonmsl, if you make your own kernel compile then you probably need the nvidia.com installer.
<wickedpuppy> sureshot, you sure its me ?
<r070r0073r> catch ya later, swashbucklinstev - check out my site sometime -- http://passivemode.net
<jordan> raindog, I got disconnected for a while so if you asked me any questions after the one about ctrl alt backspace you are going to have to repeat them.
<swashbucklinstev> r070r0073r: cool, thx
<swashbucklinstev> THX-1138: Is there any limit to his deprevity?
<r070r0073r> <- needs to sudo apt-get install life
<THX-1138> swashbucklinstev: rofl
<sureshot> miss read i am diabetic eyes are not to good but thanks anyway
<Lane> I have some questions that begin "What distro is best for ...". Is there a channel that caters to these questions
<johny5> Still no good.
<mlwalla> Hey all.  Long time noob, first time question-asker.  trying to configure the proprietary nvidia driver, and having trouble.  Is there anyway to redirect the error messages from xserver (xwindows?) to a file that can be used for later reference.  Further, is it possible to make that happen automatically with startup?  The problem I'm having is that when I hit ctrl+alt+bckspc to test my xorg.conf settings.  Any help appreciated so t
<wickedpuppy> johny5, pls ... explain...
<wickedpuppy> Lane, yes
<JSeligstein> Hey guys, whats the correct process for installing something? sudo apt-get mysql ? say?
<wickedpuppy> to all your answers , pls use ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Lane,  most all the disrtos can do the same jobs.. some are just designed with a specific job in mind from the start. :)   so often the best is the one that you know best.
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<w30> bdragonmsl, then there is the nvidia-xconfig to configure xorg.conf for you.
<amicrawle> ok got it mounted
<amicrawle> now there is a lock on it
<amicrawle> how to unlock it
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, use sudo
<johny5> wickedpuppy, removed gnomebaker and tried to burn disk with Serpentine...now it won't even decode the MP3
<wickedpuppy> or chmod
<sureshot> djuuss that was a good url to get rid of me thanks for nothing
<Lane> Dr_willis, I know mepis best but I don't think I want to use it as a web/dns server.
<JSeligstein> Dr_willis, and do i need to do an upadte ?
<amicrawle> `windows': Read-only file system
<Dr_willis> Lane,  you could...
<wickedpuppy> johny5, use k3b ...
<bsnider> is there an x configuration program?
<Djuuss> sureshot, my intentions were not to get rid of you. I downloaded cedega from there just yesterday
<THX-1138> swashbucklinstev: Mickey Mouse is baphonet - yes! baphonet.
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, use chmod
<Lane> Dr_willis, not saying I couldn't.
<jordan> raindog, I got disconnected, how is the dpkg-reconfigure going?
<amicrawle> chmod to what
<amicrawle> a+rx ?
<amicrawle> a+RR
<Dr_willis> Lane,  and from what i gatehr Mepis is  basicially using all the ubuntu repos/packages now.. and some extras..
<amicrawle> ?????
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, 775 or 777 ...
<mlwalla> edit: the problem is that my system hangs when I restart X to see if I got things working
<sureshot> that was www.btjunkies.com i got homes for sell and such
<wickedpuppy> it need not be secured anyway .. its your own machine
<jordan> bsnider, Sort of, `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` but that probably isn't what you want.
<amicrawle> chmod: changing permissions of `windows': Read-only file system
<Dr_willis> Lane,  of course the heart of the disrtos are the apt-get system I guess..and the debian  type core..   the rest is just frosting on the server-cake :)
<amicrawle> sudo chmod 777 windows
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, btw .. read only means you can still copy .. are you tryring to write ?
<Lane> Dr_willis, Great, debian it is.
<stargazer> i am trying to upgrade from hoary to breezy and after 2 hours of downloading it saids "error reading from server, unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<Djuuss> sureshot, whoops, typo, i'm looking for the proper address now
<stargazer> what does this mean?
<amicrawle> no just trying to look
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, then just cd ...
<Dr_willis> Lane,  thats always good. :P   of course once ya learn the fundamentals.. the rest is easy
<johny5> wickedpuppy, k3b is saying unable to handle files due to unsupported format
<amicrawle> cd: windows: Permission denied
<sureshot> thanks and i applogize for my attitude
<wickedpuppy> johny5, you need to get restricted modules ...
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, may i ask what you typed ?
<swashbucklinstev> THX-1138: It may be worse than that!
<wickedpuppy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amicrawle> cd windows
<Lane> Dr_willis, My nokia runs debian, my laptop runs debian, and my future web/dns server runs debian... if only it could run IOS like my routers
<spasmodo> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amicrawle> bash: cd: windows: Permission denied
<Dr_willis> Lane,  my NSLU2 runs a debian variant now. :P
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, ls -l and paste to us the permission pls
<wickedpuppy> just the windows
<Lane> Dr_willis, NSLU2?
<amicrawle> dr-x------  1 root       root
<wickedpuppy> amicrawle, sudo cd
<amicrawle> that is what it is
<Dr_willis> Lane,  a little fileserver. has 2 usb ports for hard drives.. by Linksys. about $80
<jordan> sudo cd won't work.
<Djuuss> brb restarting in what i hope will be 6.06
<Lane> Dr_willis, cool deal I will have to check it out.
* Djuuss crosses his fingers
<wickedpuppy> jordan, can help him ? i going for lunch ...
<brian98> anyone know if apache 1.3 or 2.x can do .net stuff?
<mlwalla> wow...lotta questions flying around in here
<brian98> or should i go to #apache
<jordan> wickedpuppy, What is he trying to do?
<AngryParsley> ehh, there is a mod_mono
<AngryParsley> but it sucks
<wickedpuppy> brian98, go into that dir
<Lane> Dr_willis, reccomended mirror for debian? Or should I use torrent?
<mlwalla> is it proper etiquette to just keep asking til someone notices yours?
<jordan> Then yes.
<AngryParsley> brian98: ask about it in #apache
<AWOSDev> brian98, it can host sites that end in .net
<AWOSDev> :)
<brian98> k
<amicrawle> can any body help me
<brian98> just I have been
<johny5> wickedpuppy, it would seem that I already have them.
<jordan> amicrawle, type `sudo su`
<brian98> installing ubuntu severs now for a long time
<wickedpuppy> Lane, if you have to ask us for everything .... i don't think you are ready for linux .. pls use google ...
<brian98> and someone want windows 2003 with msssql
<stargazer> ok
<JoelS2>  if i connect ethernet after linux boots, how do i tell it to refresh? i thought it was ifconfig eth0 up but it didn't work.
<Dr_willis> Lane,  your speeds may vary. :P my torrent speeds are always slow. :(
<brian98> and I really don't want the hassle ;)
<stargazer> can you answer this? how do you save in vi?
<Dr_willis> !vi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoelS2> stargazer, :w
<AWOSDev> JoelS2, sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Dr_willis> esc :wq
<JoelS2> AWOSDev, thanks!!
<brian98> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<wickedpuppy> johny5, well .. i never use automatix so can't say whats ya machine is like now ...
<AWOSDev> JoelS2 np
<Dr_willis> :help    -- is handy to rember in vi as well
<AWOSDev> I love vi :)
<johny5> wickedpuppy, first and last time for me.  thanks for your help.
<brian98> Dr_willis,  I prever nano
<jordan> amicrawle, Then you should be able to `cd windows`
<JoelS2> AWOSDev, command not found?
<wickedpuppy> johny5, no prob ... :P
<wickedpuppy> JoelS2, may we ask what you typed ? exactly
<brian98> Dr_willis, I guess it's because I used wordstar in the 80's
<wickedpuppy> oh wrong person
<JoelS2> Exactyly what you typed
<wickedpuppy> lunch time!
<amicrawle> ok did now how do i see the folder  user mode with out
<Dr_willis> NerdStar :)
<Lane> Dr_willis, my torrent speeds are also slow...should I suspect throttling?
<w30> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<swashbucklinstev> I'm gettin out of here, twilight zone is on
<brian98> Lane, it's usual to happen
<wicked_lunch> eh jordan can also remind him not to use root shell always ? thanks
<Dr_willis> Lane,  no idea there.. ive gotten good speeds on some torrents.. like ISO's when first released...  so it all depends on the torrents i guess
<THX-1138> Lane - yes. most isps find it fashionable
* w30 :=)
<JoelS2> Ah okay... going to check, thanks :)
<dash`> anybody have experience with ssh and sshfs ?
<Lane> Throttling seems to be a hot subject.
<jordan> amicrawle, Now you want to make that folder readable by your normal, non root, user with chown...
<johny5> wicked_lunch, that was rather silly of me...didn't install the k3b mp3 decoder lib....thanks again.
<THX-1138> Lane - If you pay for 600kbs down and 325kbs a second up why should you be able to use it all? - heck they already limit upspeed right?
<morriganinfligh1> helo?
<amicrawle> so i do a chow /home/user/windwos?
<jordan> amicrawle, To do that first get out of that directory with `cd ..`
<morriganinfligh1> does anyone here know anything about rhythmbox?
<jordan> amicrawle, Exactly.
<Lane> THX-1138, Can you send me proof that throttling happens? I mean I don't doubt that it does I just haven't seen solid proof.
<amicrawle> bash: chow: command not found
<THX-1138> Hi cafuego.
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown yourUserName folderPath`
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: someone probably knows something about it
<Larken> hello~
<THX-1138> cafuego - Were you hosting a broadcom driver?
<morriganinfligh1> thanks jrib...I'm new to ubuntu and to IRC..please forgive any unintended blunders
<devnull> my gnome-panel's aren't working or responding to input anymore .... anyone run into this problem before ?
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: it's best to just ask your real question and then see if anyone can answer it :)
<amicrawle> chow: command not found
<THX-1138> devnull - are you using glx?
<jrib> amicrawle: chown  with an 'n'
<jordan> amicrale chowN.
<devnull> THX-1138, no im not
<THX-1138> devnull - that was my guess. - sry
<morriganinfligh1> *grin* thanks again, jrib....I am trying to figure out how to alter audio file properties so that rhythmbox will read the artist, title, etc
<amicrawle> ok how do i chown the hole folder
<devnull> hehe thank you though
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown yourUserName folderPath`
<JoelS> OKay, I still can't get an internet connection... does it matter if it tries to use IPv6 or IPv4?
<Gigiya> hello
<AWOSDev> IPv4
<ellioTb> what up
<devnull> i would actually like to switch over to xfce but i can't find replacements for some gnome-applets and software
<amicrawle> chown: missing operand after `/home/amicrawler/windows
<JoelS> AWOSDev, it appears to be trying to use IPv6
<w30> Lane, play with this:http://www.zdnet.com.au/broadband/speedtest.htm
<THX-1138> devnull - do you have something added launched using Sessions .. Start Up programs?
<Gigiya> i'm new to IRC and pretty new to ubuntu
<Larken> I've recently aquired a live disk from one of my teachers, and I tried to install it on an old laptop (it was dropped, spits out the OS NOT FOUND error.) I get to the Ubuntu startup and say run/install or something of the like and then it starts to boot/install. However, once it gets to "Configuring X" it seems to shut down and goes back to a blank blinking prompt. No keys then work and it has to be restarted. Any ideas?
<ellioTb> devnull, why do you have to replace them? i am in xfce and everything is working for me
<ellioTb> Gigiya, me too
<djuuss> err
<Lane> OK, now I feel like an idiot but ia64 is the distro I download for the standard 64bit i386 chipset?
<morriganinfligh1> me three, gig
<amicrawle> chown: missing operand after `/home/amicrawler/windows
<Lane> Never done the 64 bit thing with linux.
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown -R yourUserName folderPath` To change the folder AND everything in it.
<amicrawle> any clues
<ColonelPanic001> I have a USB card-reader which normally works beautifully, but now for seemingly no reason I notice the power light on it isn't even on. Is there something that could have "turned off" the USB ports?
<djuuss> ok problem: i cant log in to X as a normal user, because of ownership problems with my home directory
<devnull> THX-1138, nothing i added manualy but i think it might be deskbar on the panel that is messing it up
<JoelS> AWOSDev, unless its my ISP, something is wrong, DHCP isn't working correctly or something
<AWOSDev> JoelS, IPv4 but I'm not sure how
<jordan> amicrawle, What are you typing exactly?
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: it should just read the tags on the file automatically.  What does rhythmbox do currently for you?  Does it just display the filename instead?
<w30> Lane, ia64 is Itaniam
<AWOSDev> JoelS, I'll try helping in a little bit, I'm kinda busy right now
<feross> Larken: when you say 'old' laptop how old are we talking.. PII ?
<amicrawle> sudo chown -R /home/amicrawler/windows
<Lane> well freak
<JoelS> Anyone else know how to force IPv4?
<ellioTb> devnull, why don't you just install xfce and check it out, takes like 30 secs to install, and then you can just swtich over to it, to see if you like it
<devnull> ellioTb, i need something to change my cpu speed
<ColonelPanic001> no ideas, anyone?
<THX-1138> devnull - ah. okay. i am 2 for 2 wrong can i stop guessing now?
<jordan> amicrawle, no...
<devnull> ellioTb, i have had xfce on here for awhile
<ghost> hi
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: or do you just want to edit the current tags?
<Larken> feross- lemme look it up, haven't used it in ages
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown -R yourUserName folderPath` To change the folder AND everything in it.
<ellioTb> devnull, ahh, change your CPU speed? never heard of that
<devnull> ellioTb, that is why i installed ubuntu originally but found that gnome finally got their act together
<ghost> who can help me
<morriganinfligh1> jrib - on some of the files it reads everything...on other files there are no tags...so perhaps my question should be how to add tags?
<jordan> amicrawle, You forgot the user name.
<ellioTb> devnull, yeah, i just use xfce cause i am on an older laptop with not much ram
<devnull> THX-1138, it probably is something starting up in the session
<morriganinfligh1> (you got there be foer me *grin*(
<amicrawle> chown: missing operand after `amicrawler/windows'
<amicrawle> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<devnull> ellioTb, technically i guess i have xubuntu though i have gnome completely installed aswell
<amicrawle> can you spell it out 4 me please
<jordan> amicrawle, you need to be sure you follow this exactly...
<`kaot> Hi folks.  IDE cdrom drive(s) not working on a system with SATA.  Anyone know anything about this?
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: ah, well there is a nice tool called 'easytag' you can install.  I also believe you can right click on the file listed in rythmbox and edit its properties that way too.  If you want to try easytag, you'll need to have enabled the universe repository
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown -R yourUserName folderPath` To change the folder AND everything in it.
<ghost> question : which package needed when i install alsa
<THX-1138> devnull - careful, modifying it leaves no way to back up un modified version.
<ellioTb> devnull, yeah, i am ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop installed
<Lane> w30, should I get the i386 then?
<crimsun> ghost: alsa's already installed by default
* JoelS goes to try something else
<jordan> amicrawle, I think you are forgetting the user name.
<ghost> no
<devnull> THX-1138, are you talking about the session file ?
<morriganinfligh1> ok, jrib...where do I get easytag and and how do I enable universe repository?
<Larken> feross- pIII
<morriganinfligh1> (btw, jrib, really appreciate the help)
<amicrawle> is my user name amicrawle
<ColonelPanic001> anyone know anything about USB devices suddenly and seemingly randomly shutting off completely?
<amicrawle> is my user name amicrawler
<w30> Lane, do you have a 64bit box?
<devnull> im just glad i found a good session extension for firefox because i missed session support from galeon
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: system > administration > synaptic is the tool you should use to install your software (or add/remove programs as well).  I'll have ubotu send you the information for the universe repository
<jrib> ubotu: tell morriganinfligh1 about universe
<Lane> w30, It is in the mail.
<jordan> amicrawle, To check type exit, then cd ~
<PFA> on opera, FLash only plays 2 seconds of any video with no sound. on firefox it will completely play but there is no sound. how do i fix these problems. please do not point me to RestrictedFormats.
<jrib> PFA: did you setup aoss?
<Dr_willis> flash is a bit of a disaster at this time... :(
<amicrawle> ok did
<PFA> jrib: i'm not sure
<ghost> ........
<w30> Lane, Is your 64 bit box or your 32bit box in the mail?
<jrib> PFA: that's what is on restrictedformats ;)
<`kaot> Hi folks.  IDE cdrom drive(s) not working on a system with SATA.  Anyone know anything about this?
<jordan> now cd ..
<feross> Larken: hmm not too bad. when you boot look at the boot options, could try different video settings.
<Lane> w30, 64bit.
<amicrawle> k
<beefsprocket> anyone want to give me a hand with debootstrap? got a peculiar error
<Larken> feross- I've just rebooted
<morriganinfligh1> thanks jrib andubotu....now I have a starting place...much appreciated!
<Larken> feross- what should I try?
<jordan> amicrawle, BTW, I am tired right now, there are easier ways of doing this I just can't remember :)
<jrib> PFA: there is a troubleshooting section for flash, taht should resolve your firefox flash sound problem.  I don't know about opera
<jrib> morriganinfligh1: np
<jordan> amicrawle, now type ls
<feross> Larken: hold a sec.. brb
<ColonelPanic001> very strange. Usually kubuntu even auto-mounts the usb card reader and everything
<jordan> amicrawle, That should show you your user name.
<ALMimoni> hi, i have creative live! card and it's doesnt run on ubuntu but run on fedora, can i copy /etc folder to ubuntu to get works?
<amicrawle> pwd
<ALMimoni> *sound card
<yokobr> heeeelp! i can boot anything from cd here =/
<amicrawle> ...   /home/amicrawler
<w30> Lane you can install the 386 install on the 64 bit box ok and it will run at 32 bit. If you install the 64 bit install it will run at 64 bit which is better. However you will have problems getting some 3rd party stuff going on 64 bit installs like flash player and some codecs and RealPlayer.
<THX-1138> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<JSeligstein> Siiiiigh
<jordan> amicrawle, Good, then your username is amicrawle
<PFA> jrib: okay, it's all well and good, but . . . i hate Firefox and i would much rather use Opera.
<jordan> amicrawle, What is the directory again?
<orbin> yokobr: set it in bios?
<THX-1138> !PFA - It is in the commercial non-free repository.
<amicrawle> windows
<Lane> w30, I know that I want to run the 64 bit version. The problem is at: http://www.debian.org/CD/netinst/ there is no 64 bit install
<beefsprocket> debootstrap anyone?
<amicrawle> .. /home/amicrawler/windows
<jordan> amicrawle, the full path.
<PFA> THX-1138: yes, i have opera installed -- i'm talking about flash; there's a fix for firefox but not opera
<jordan> sry
<jrib> PFA: on opera the video fails you said right?
<PFA> jrib: yeah
<jordan> amicrawle, `sudo chown -R amicrawle  /home/amicrawler/windows` should do it
<jrib> PFA: yeah I have no idea why flash would work for a bit and just stop
<PFA> sigh okay, jrib thanks anyway
<THX-1138> PFA - I don't enable jave. - sorry.
<Draccy> I'm having trouble getting mkfs to work. How do I make the entire drive /dev/hdb1 with reiserfs using mkfs?
<PFA> bye
<Lam_> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<w30> Lane, I am running 64 bit Ubuntu; I don't know about Debian except that Ubuntu is Debian under the hood so what gives? There has to be a 64 bit debian somewhere
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jordan> amicrawle, Did that command work?
<Draccy> ext3 is fine if you prefer.
<yokobr> yeap, when i try to boot from cd, many errors, in any OS
<amicrawle> chown: changing ownership of `/home/amicrawler/windows': Read-only file system
<orbin> Draccy: tried googling for tutes?  i usually just use gparted/qtparted
<amicrawle> still a lock on it
<Draccy> orbin, gparted doesn't seem up to the task of completely formatting the drive. It bitches.
<amicrawle> it;s owned by root
<Draccy> Pardon my language if it's vulgar.
<jordan> amicrawle, any error when you ran the command?
<amicrawle> it;s owned by root
<beefsprocket> Draccy: you tried mkfs.reiserfs /dev/hdb1
<jordan> amicrawle, Did you type sudo when you ran the command?
<beefsprocket> Draccy: or mkreiserfs ?
<amicrawle> yes
<jordan> amicrawle, I guess I am too tired to be helping then because I thought for sure that would work.
<djuuss> Ok problem: I cant use normal users. When i boot up, i get a terminal, not x. I can log in as a user, but users dont have permission to enter /home, not even if i sudo chown <user> home
<amicrawle> how do i get a  suoer user  gui  home
<amicrawle> how do i get a  super user  gui  home
<ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> amicrawle,  best to stickto the shell to do super-user-stuff
<jordan> amicrawle, sudo nautilus, but you shouldn't use it often, it's not secure.
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ChocoCid> er, wrong one
<ChocoCid> i think
<ChocoCid> ah, no, it's on there
<jirwin> hey there. I just installed 6.06.1, and it would seem that after a short amount of time all of my usb devices, and have to restart to get them back
<ChocoCid> at the bottom
<djuuss> chococid was that for me?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<jirwin> anyone have any ideas on what it would be?
<ChocoCid> that's got graphical login
<ChocoCid> (as root)
<djuuss> well i have that, its just that users dont have permission to enter /home/ and can therefor not be used
<jordan> ChocoCid, I am not sure he neads that.
<jordan> amicrawle, try `sudo nautilus`
<djuuss> if i have a rj@mypc:~ $ cd /home/rj
<jordan> amicrawle, Then you should be able to change the privaleges with the GUI.
<djuuss> i get ' no permission'
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> actually that was for amicrawle heh
<beefsprocket> djuuss: take a look at /etc/group
<ChocoCid> sorry
<ChocoCid> two similar questions at the same time :P
<djuuss> ouch.. quote from page: NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs, otherwise new login attempts may fail. If this happens and at login an error message reports: "Unable to read ICE authority file", log in using the failsafe terminal and execute the command below substituting user for your username.
<ChocoCid> yeah, that's why you do gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit
<w30> Lane, go here for 64 bit Debian:http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/sarge-amd64/
<godtvisken> does anyone know how to get user input in a batch program in DOS?
<djuuss> chococid, or sudo startx
<ltR20> i want to make another partition, i cant select "new" in gparted
<ltR20> everything is greyed + locks
<feross> Larken: hey
<orbin> godtvisken: kind of offtopic don't ya think? ;)
<w30> Lane Debian does not have an official stable release for 64 bit, I heard they were conservative now I know they are.
<Larken> feross-yo
<Lane> w30, thank you for your help.
<feross> Larken: so what are the options?
<jordan> w30, but they will soon.
<djuuss> but now i have a bigger problem, 'rj'  isnt allowed to enter '/home/rj'
<beefsprocket> w30: 64bit etch is very stable
<Larken> feross: In the other options? as in when I press f6?
<feross> Larken: yeah, look for video related options
<jordan> amicrawle, Are you still having problems?
<samuel> i'm looking for an msn compatible client that supports camera function. Any suggestions?
<w30> jordan, I think stable to Debian is different than stable to other distros. like a rock I quess?
<orbin> ltR20: the partitions have to be unmounted to be manipulated.
<djuuss> samuel, i hear gaim got webcam recently
<beefsprocket> samuel: kopete, amsn, gaim
<Larken> Feross: It says Boot Options ._.size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash
<jordan> w30, Definately debian stable will run for 100 years strait if the hardware keeps up :)
<Alien|Freak> how do I check what files a certain package installed?
<samuel> and voice mail to?
<jrib> Alien|Freak: dpkg -L package
<feross> Larken: nothing on video?
<Alien|Freak> thx jrib
<beefsprocket> Alien|Freak: try dpkg -L packagename
<Larken> Feross: Thats all it says below the screen when I press f6
<tekian_> Can someone pleaseeee help me figure out why my subwoofer doesn't work?
<beefsprocket> djuuss: how you making out there?
<jirwin> does anyone have any idea why I am losing all of my USB devices?
<ColonelPanic001> did they just suddenly seem like they came unplugged?
<ColonelPanic001> as in, power light is off and everything?
<jirwin> ColonelPanic001: yah
<ColonelPanic001> Same here.
<ColonelPanic001> No idea.
<jirwin> and now none of the ports work. I have to restart
<djuuss> beefsprocket crutching my way through the molasses that is chmod
<jirwin> what is your computer?
<ColonelPanic001> I refuse to restart. heh
<tekian_> !e1705
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e1705 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tekian_> !HDA Intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HDA Intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feross> Larken: what laptop is it? brand,model, etc
<jirwin> what type of computer do you have ColonelPanic001 ?
<djuuss> beefsprocket, ok im officially stuck.
<tekian_> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ColonelPanic001> Uh, a mish-mash of part parts I bought
<beefsprocket> djuuss: who owns your home directory?
<jirwin> ahh ok. So it isn't limited to my model of laptop...phew.
<Larken> Compaq Presario 1200 XL110
<ColonelPanic001> heh
<AWOSDev> Presario 1200?  the old one or the new one?
<djuuss> beefsprocket err, i think root does
<Larken> Old one
<AWOSDev> they had a 1200 that was a Pentium MMX 150MHz
<AWOSDev> coolness
<AWOSDev> I have an LTE 5150
<ellioTb> just ordered more ram to up this laptop to 512megs, this thing seems SOOOO slow
<samuel> how can i install amsn in a terminal?
<ellioTb> is there anything else that could make it so slow
<tekian_> samuel:sudo apt-get install amsn
<ltR20> orbin, how do i do that?
<beefsprocket> djuuss: ls -al /home to check, then use chown -R djuss:djuss /home/djuss (replace your nick with user name)
<geoaxis> hello people
<geoaxis> i changed the positions of PCI cards on my desktop
<geoaxis> now my ubuntu wont boot for some reason
<ellioTb> apps just load slower than BALLLLSSS on mine
<beefsprocket> tried changing them back geoaxis?
<tekian_> Need Help: Subwoofer on Dell Inspiron e1705 refuses to work. Card: HDA Intel Mixer: SigmaTel STAC9200.
<geoaxis> beefsprocket:  no use
<beefsprocket> tried recovery mode?
<geoaxis> done that too
<djuuss> beefsprocket, ok that didnt return any errors so sounds good. I'm logged into x as root now, so brb
<feross> Larken: looking here to see if anything will help http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compaq.html
<geoaxis> it gets stuck on  trying to find root
<beefsprocket> you're not booting off a pci ide card right?
<Daught> hello. I am trying to configure my printer. I go to system> admin>printing. My printer gets recognized and I go through the wizzard. when I am done there is no new printer added. is there something specific I should put in location?
<Larken> oh thats a cool sight
<Larken> site*
<tekian_> Anyone? Subwoofer? Please? =(
<Tweak> If anyone has a got a sec and can help me get apt to accept the 32 bit wine repositories on a amd-64 machine I would really appreciate it :D
<rockstar_> Can anyone point me to a fglrx install howto that's worth a damn?  This is MUCH harder to install than it is on debian... I thought it was supposed to be backwards
<jrib> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rockstar_> Tweak, you'll probably have to set up a 32-bit chroot
<beefsprocket> tekian_: seen this? http://www.notebookforums.com/thread169312.html
<jirwin> rockstar_: that one! yup :)
<MrBIggZ> Greetings! I have two questions, fairly simple in nature.  The first is, is there a command when using apt-get to search for a package?  For example in Fedora you would use 'yum search <package name>'.  Second question is when you install a package via apt-get and using a GDM (I'm using KDE) shouldn't it automatically put an item in the appropriate menu slot?  I did an apt-get for firefox but it never put anything in the internet slot on 
<odyssevs> apt-cache search
<beefsprocket> rockstar_, Tweak, no, you can use dpkg -i --force-all on the 32bit deb
<Halpo> how does linux work in general....do different distributions modify the kernel when they build, or is there a standard kernel build that the distro's adopt?
<tekian_> beefsproket: Yes, but I couldnt find anything on the subwoofer =(
<jrib> MrBIggZ: apt-cache search
<MrBIggZ> noted .. one down one to go!
<beefsprocket> tekian_: seems like there might not be a driver for it?
<jrib> ubotu: tell MrBIggZ about apt
<rockstar_> beefsprocket, Do you really think it's a good idea to mix the packages like that?
<geoaxis> beefsprocket:  no i am booting off hda
<jrib> MrBIggZ: there is also #kubuntu, they may know more about how the kde menu acts
<MrBIggZ> this is the first time i've used a debian driven system
<tekian_> beefsprocket: In other words I'm basically screwed? =P I have perfect sound out the front 4 on the laptop. Its just the small little sub that's not activating
<rockstar_> Halpo, a little bit of both.
<MrBIggZ> ah .. ok! i'll head over there! thanks for part of the help though!!
<Rookie_> sometimes it can take a min before the menu is updated ...
<rockstar_> There is a "vanilla" kernel that everyone uses and builds off of.
<Tweak> Aight cool, I will try that
<MrBIggZ> Rookie .. its been 3 days
<Rookie_> ohh
<beefsprocket> tekian_: http://www.spinics.net/lists/alsa-devel/msg03677.html -- maybe alsa from cvs?
<feross> Larken: have you tried F4 on boot?
<beefsprocket> rockstar_: I've done that on a 64bit dapper install, no problems, have to grab a few libraries, not much work though
<w30> MrBIggZ, use the Applications, Accessories Ala-Carte Menu editor and add it yourself. The automatic adding is only done for the Applications Add Remove chooser
<xzk> whats the difference in the XChat that comes with Ubuntu, and the other XChat that you have to download ?
<tekian_> beefsprocket: Read that too. was a little iffy when I saw it sort of dampens the quality of sound
<beefsprocket> geoaxis: try booting a livecd and chrooting into your installed system
<THX-1138> chown command for owner:group with least permissions?
<rockstar_> Hm, how does it deal with binary codecs in mplayer??
<feross> xzk: none
<Rookie_> xzk - try it and find out ;)
<xzk> they seem a little different
<freakabcd> hi all
<THX-1138> chown none  /path/to/file  ?
<beefsprocket> tekian_: I'd say try it (make debs so you can uninstall) -- let your ears be the judge
<freakabcd> what happened with the www.ubuntu.com site?
<xzk> is XChat the best IRC Client for linux
<Larken> feross- I was just messing with it, I don't know which I should try
<freakabcd> did they change dns recently or something?
<feross> xzk: maybe the look but unless it's a different version probably not very important changes
<xzk> what version do you guys use
<feross> Larken: give F4 a shot on boot.
<freakabcd> i go to ubuntu.com and its some Bell Land Improvement, Inc. website!
<freakabcd> can someone check if www.ubuntu.com goes to the ubuntu website?
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: try 82.211.81.166
<Rookie_> freakabcd - strange, because its right at my end ....
<Larken> Feross: My options are 640x480x16, 640x480x32, 800x600x16, 800x600x32
<feross> xzk: I irssi ;)
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: it does
<tekian_> beefsprocket: I'll give it a try. Where on the site is the link to the patch? Cant seem to find it x_x
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: ping it
<xzk> feross: where can i get irssi, never heard of it?
<beefsprocket> tekian_: i'd say grab the cvs from the alsa site
<freakabcd> what the heck: http://82.211.81.166/
<feross> Larken: 640x480x16
<beefsprocket> xzk: apt-get install irssi
<Rookie_> apt-get install irssi
<freakabcd> thats the same Bell Land Improvement, Inc website!
<jrib> freakabcd: that ip takes me to ubuntu's site
<freakabcd> i'll post a screenshot if required
<Rookie_> bitchx is a good one too
<smoked1> I like to use dreamweaver but I switched to Ubuntu. What can I install for Ubuntu that has the same split view as dreamweaver?
<freakabcd> jrib, it doesn;t for me.. grr..
<freakabcd> which is strange
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: does the name resolve to signey.ubuntu.com ?
<smoked1> Thats what I really miss about it.
<freakabcd> cos this is accessing by ip.
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, lemme check
<Larken> Feross: Ok, I'm going to give it a shot
<beefsprocket> smoked1: try quanta or bluefish, nvu is good too
<feross> xzk: it's a console chat program so you might not like it.
<smoked1> beefsprocket: Thanks I will
<w30> freakabcd, www.ubuntu.com works for me
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, signey.ubuntu.com.      1800    IN      A       82.211.81.166
<beefsprocket> quanta is great
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: that's totally bizarre
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, wait i'll post screenshot
<beefsprocket> i don't doubt it
<xzk> feross: console chat ?
<freakabcd> wtf??
<freakabcd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<tekian_> beefsprocket: I'm a bit new to all this, could you give a real quick walkthrough on compiling the driver from the cvs?
<freakabcd> goes to the same shitty Bell Land Improvement, Inc. website!!
<American-Tech> Having trouble with sound on my new laptop.
<Rookie_> du a tracepath
<jrib> freakabcd: microsoft is taking over your connection!  I don't that's really strange
<Rookie_> do*
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: take a look at your /etc/hosts file
<beefsprocket> tekian_: one sec
<freakabcd> this is freaking me out man
<TooRight> Sorry to interrupt, but how do I register with freenode? I can't find anything in the motd, nor on the freenode site
<jrib> ubotu: tell TooRight about register
<xzk> tooright: I'm wondering the same thing
<jrib> ubotu: tell xzk about register
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, my etc/hosts file has nothing interesting
<TooRight> lol xzk... thank you, now i don't feel so bad, lol :p
<Larken> Feross: hangs up in the same place when I did that
<feross> xzk: yeah, you open up a console/terminal window and run irssi. It's all in the terminal so you can't use the mouse to switch between chat rooms etc
<xzk> jrib: ty
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, and accessing _with ip_ should do no resolving!
<Rookie_> freakabcd - do a tracepath
<xzk> feross: ah.. yeah prob not my cup of tea, i'm not good at using the linux terminal/console commands
<jordan> ubotu: tell jordan about register
<xzk> test test
<beefsprocket> tekian_: http://sourceforge.net/cvs/?group_id=27464
<beefsprocket> tekian_: then you want to use make & checkinstall
<freakabcd> Rookie_, umm.. tracepath shows no reply after 16 hops!
<beefsprocket> tekian_: have you built packages from source before?
<freakabcd> Rookie_, i'll paste on a pastesite
<jordan> ubotu: tell jordan about register
<feross> xzk: sure, it takes a bit to get used to but I like that I have maximum screen space for the chat screen instead of panels and tabs all over the place. Just different tastes
<xzk> how do i change the color of my own text in XChat.. i changed the background to black and the text to white.. so now it shows everybodys white text on black background.. but my text is dark gray, cant figure it out
<tekian_> beefsprocket: Yes, I just always found it a bit messy sometimes =P. Tend to always look for deb packages :)
<jordan> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<feross> Larken: hmm still
<beefsprocket> tekian_: well, checkinstall will make .deb files for you when you run it
<freakabcd> ok, what the heck is going on.
<freakabcd> any website i go to is going to this stupid bell land improvement thingy!
<Rookie_> smurfattack ;) ?
<freakabcd> even google.com
<freakabcd> but everything resolves perfectly to the right ip!
<jrib> freakabcd: what isp?
<freakabcd> jrib, dude. i'm at uni!!
<freakabcd> and the next machine to me (my desktop) works fine!
<jrib> oh
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: how about checking the output of route?
<beefsprocket> arp?
<xzk> test
<xzk> yay i got it
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, i've done a network restart already
<Larken> feross- you think I should try another form of linux? that kinda sucks though, eh?
<newbi3> hello
<xzk> hi newbi3
<jordan> freakabcd, Try typing the ip adress as the URL.
<freakabcd> everything resolves. i even did a synaptic update and upgrade for a few packages just now!
<tekian_> beefsprocket: What am I looking for in the cvs tree?
<BluR> why is it that I can't echo the environment variables that are set in /etc/environment until I do ". /etc/environment"
<freakabcd> jordan, same effect
<newbi3> how can i burn an iso image?!
<Rookie_> 858 users - say hi to newbi3
<beefsprocket> freakabcd: how about using the machine's cable next to you?
<newbi3> lol
<newbi3> :P
<jordan> What about wget?
<beefsprocket> tekian_: I think you just want alsa for "modulename"
<freakabcd> beefsprocket, err.. i don;t think thats going to matter
<jrib> newbi3: right click, write to disc
<jordan> freakabcd, Does wget always download the same file?
<xzk> test
<xzekution> test
<jordan> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrKeuner> hi, which utility was it that checks md5sums of binaries in a package. (Not for the package as a whole)
<AWOSDev> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<freakabcd> ok...
<freakabcd> my firefox is borked somehow!
<feross> Larken: The second option a Safe Graphics Mode?
<xzk> yeah, I definately like XChat more then Konversation
<freakabcd> just tried from kinks and it works perfectly..
<freakabcd> man what the heck happened to my firefox :(
<jordan> freakabcd, Are you using bon echo?
<xzk> bon echo = poopcrap
<Larken> Feross- Thats what i'm trying now
<freakabcd> bon echo? whatever the heck is that
<jordan> xzk, Why do you say that?
<jldugger__> its the beta of firefox 2
<Larken> Feross- nope, hung up in the same place
<jldugger__> its in edgy
<tekian_> beefsprocket: I'm so lost =(
<xzk> the bon echo i used for winxp always crashed
<freakabcd> then no. i'm using the regular firefox
<American-Tech> Hi I have a gateway mx6448 laptop and I am having trouble with sound. I need hellp finding and installing drivers
<jordan> freakabcd, Try downloading a file with Firefox maybe?
<xzk> jordan: i would have like 10 tabs open using bon echo on winxp,  and the browser would crash and I'd lose all my tabs and everything I was doing
<freakabcd> jordan, lemme just update firefox. there was an update in synaptic..
<jordan> xzk, Thats why it's still beta :)
<freakabcd> hopefully that fixes the problem
<xzk> 1507
<jordan> freakabcd, But were is the fun in that ;)
<xzk> You guys ever had a problem with your mouse where it will double click everything? I may have dropped it or something... I'm not sure.. but it always double clicks.. well I should say Most of the time it does bc I've kind of learned how to make it single click sometimes.. but its extemely frustrating
<sproingie> time to buy a new mouse
<freakabcd> in synaptic, how do i check which repo a package comes from?
<freakabcd> right-click properties?
<jrib> xzk: yes, I bought a new mouse
<jordan> xzy, Even though it is a hardware problem ( most likely ) you may be able to fix it using software debouncing.
<feross> Larken: there's probably a way to start the boot cd without X but I think if the boot CD doesn't detect your screen it's going to be a bit of a hassle to get it setup. It's probably some issue with the video card.
<freakabcd> it doesn;t show the actual repo the package is from
<jrib> xzk: actually, what I did for a while was use middle click as left click, but you won't enjoy that for too long
<xzk> jrib: holy crap thats a great idea
<xzk> mouses are expensive!
<xzk> $40+ dollars
<Joker> ... mouses?
<xzk> mice
<freakabcd> err.. still no vim7 in the repo?
<xzk> its not an animal.. do u spell it mice ?
<Larken> Feross: hm. alright, thanks for the effort
<jrib> freakabcd: it's in edgy
<Dr_willis> $40 is for an ok Mouse.:P
<Joker> Anyway, I'll just ask my question and skiddadle
<Dr_willis> I like my mx518
<jordan> Larken, What is your problem? ( I am too lazy to search through conversations but I think I might be able to help )
<feross> Larken: sure
<xzk> i saw a $100+ mouse on newegg.. some kind of Laser dealiemajig
<Joker> What do all of that 'hda' 'hdb' 'hdc' and the like mean?
<freakabcd> jrib, and i can;t install that deb on dapper can i? without updating a bunch of other stuff
<freakabcd> you guys release too soon.
<freakabcd> i think edgy is coming up too fast
<jldugger> 6.06 is supported for a long time, hence LTS
<jrib> freakabcd: well you could try to rebuild it on dapper.  I think seveas' repos has packages for vim7 on dapper.  But edgy will be out by the end of the month if you want to just wait
<jldugger> freakabcd, you dont have to migrate to edgy
<freakabcd> jrib, end of this month?
<freakabcd> oh man.
<jrib> freakabcd: release every 6 months
<freakabcd> jldugger, but for new packages? i have to update
<jldugger> well wtf
<gr8rahul>  i am trying to compile "file " package .. but it gives me the error "file: could not find any magic files!"
<freakabcd> unless i like having a hybrid and soon to be borked system
<jldugger> you want new packages, but not as often?
<unfknblvbl> haha magic files
<jldugger> although, you do have a point, edgy will be released less than six months after dapper.
<adEe> what does this mean:
<jldugger> but dapper was just pushed back
<adEe> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is a kernel header file directory, but it does
<adEe> not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected.  This can happen if the
<adEe> kernel has never been built, or if you have invoked the "make mrproper" command
<adEe> in your kernel directory.  In any case, you may want to rebuild your kernel.
<adEe> oooppss
<adEe> my bad
<freakabcd> jldugger, not that. could you give me a reason for not having a vim7 package in dapper repo?
<freakabcd> theres lots of other stuff thats being updated in the repo for dapper. i see lots and lots of updates for gnome stuff. why not a package for vim7?
<jordan> freakabcd, Did you check backports?
<Joker> What do all of that 'hda' 'hdb' 'hdc' and the like mean?
<xzk> ubuntu preinstalled software like ekiga softphone that I *don't think* I want? I'm not sure how to get rid of it
<Dr_willis> adEe,  its looking for stuff in /usr/src/linux  which you dont have.. you may need to use 'ln -s' to  link linux to your klernel soucre dir.
<jldugger> i dont see gnome 2.16 in backports
<SEWilco> I can't get any output from pdfimages.  Xpdf runs OK.  Suggestions?  I'm not finding PBM/PNM utilities in my system nor in packages.
<freakabcd> bah.. all minor, not major version number..
<adEe> Dr_willis: what do you mean? im not used to ln'ing stuff
<freakabcd> anyway, i believe i feel this because of what you pointed out: edgy is < 6 away from dapper
<Madpilot> jldugger, it probably won't be - too large, too many depends, etc
<jldugger> Madpilot, that was my point, i believe
<freakabcd> err.. and vim7?
<freakabcd> too large and too many deps? lol
<jldugger> presumably nobody's willing to backport it
<Dr_willis> adEe,  what are you trying to compile anyway?
<freakabcd> anyway, i'll stop with this package business now.
<adEe> Dr_willis: i do have "/usr/src/linux"
<freakabcd> and start with another package business :)
<adEe> Dr_willis: vmware
<adEe> Dr_willis: vmware player
<Dr_willis> ls -l linux
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 28 2006-09-23 20:10 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686/
<freakabcd> why aren't you guys considering binary deltas for upgrades even in edgy?
<Dr_willis> adEe,   had to make a soft link from my runnign kernel source dir TO the linux dir..  like that shows in ls -l linux
<jordan> adEe, You know vmware is in the repos right?
<Dr_willis> adEe,  for vmware server to install properly
<adEe> Dr_willis: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src 23 2006-10-01 04:01 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17.8
<freakabcd> i know its too late. but waay back when someone made a sample implementation that worked, you guys just said: its not high priority
<Dr_willis> vmware PLAYER is in the repos.. not the server
<Dr_willis> adEe,  now do a 'uname -a' and see what kernel ya got.
<crimsun> freakabcd: because it isn't. It's Edgy+1 material.
<Dr_willis> !info vmware
<cratuki> I've got a new machine to install linux on. I wanted to have it use software raid across that board. I have created an image of 6.06 alt. Is this the best starting point for such a setup?
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info vmware-server
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in any distro I know
<adEe> Dr_willis: i got 2.6.18
<jldugger> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tjs> hi, lets suppose I'm a hacker for a startup who is also the defacto sys admin, lets suppose we have our primary dns/web/mail server (rather critical) running hoary for ages, suppose someone here decides to upgrade it from hoary->dapper directly without telling me, and now its fucked
<Dr_willis> adEe,  your linux link is wrong then.. it needs to point to the current runnignkernel
<adEe> Dr_willis: i know, i noticed that
<Madpilot> tjs, first, arrange to get that someone fired.
<adEe> Dr_willis: how do i do it then?
<Dr_willis> adEe,  Good man! :)
<tjs> the wiki suggests hoary->dapper is very bad, dont do it, and suggests hoary->breezy->dapper
<Dr_willis> remove the link. make a new one with ln -s
<Madpilot> tjs, the wiki is right
<jordan> Dr_willis, Sorry, I am going to go to sleep now before I accidently tell someone to rm -r their root ;) ( didn't give the full command just in case ;) )
<SEWilco> Problem: "pdfimages" is doing nothing.  And I'd like the PBM/PNM conversion tools but can't find a package with them (and no "pbm" in /usr/lib/*).
<adEe> Dr_willis: can you do it with me step by step
<Dr_willis> 1) remove the linux link.
<Dr_willis> 2) use ln -s to make a new link. :P
<tjs> Madpilot, so hoary->dapper is totally never going to work
<tjs> ?
<djuuss> not if you wanna boot your system afterwards
<freakabcd> tjs, haha..
<adEe> Dr_willis: foreal, how do you remove its current link?
<tjs> at this point should I try to do an upgrade to breezy?
<ChocoCid> so what's up with edgy not letting alt-leftarrow and alt-rightarrow go forward and backwards in firefox/bon echo?
<Dr_willis> adEe,  with 'rm' like you remove eerything else.
<adEe> oh
<xzk> I just removed ekiga softphone from my computer.. and while it was doing that it also removed "ubuntu desktop"... is that bad ?
<tjs> or should I pull off the data and rebuild the machine?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Madpilot> tjs, at this point, your best bet might just be a total reinstall...
<tjs> ok
<tjs> fuck
<freakabcd> tjs, the distro-updates i think sorta started working properly from breezy onwards.
<tjs> ok
<tjs> I hate my life
<freakabcd> tjs, i'm just hoping i won;t have problems dapper->edgy
<jldugger> heh
<DBO> tjs, watch the swearing please
<deltab> ChocoCid: shortcut bound to something else?
<tjs> DBO: sorry
<ChocoCid> er, i dunno, this is a default install atm
<adEe> Dr_willis: which one do you want me to remove, the dir 'linux' or ?
<jldugger> this install is on dapper, and i started with either hoary or warty (i cant remember)
<aeroSoul> xzk: if you dont need a desktop its ok =)
<djuuss> Hey my permissions are skewed. If i make a new user and try to log in, it says ' your home folder is listed as /home/user, but it appears not to exist'
<Madpilot> Hoary->Breezy worked perfectly for me; Breezy->Dapper blew up. I'm nervous about Dapper->Edgy now, myself ;)
<DBO> Madpilot, eh I got this box to edgy all the way from sarge
<DBO> Madpilot, it can be done =)
<jldugger> heh
<xzk> aeroSoul: did i mess up my ubuntu?
<Lam_> my totem-gstreamer lags when i try to play back h264 encodes from an mkv container, but the same file doesn't lag when i play it on mplayer
<Lam_> why?
<Dr_willis> adEe,  linux is not a directroy its a link TO the actual kernel source directory
<xzk> fuck
<aeroSoul> xzk: yes. use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to fix it
<Dr_willis> adEe,  it needs to be removed and remade to point to the right place
<SEWilco> Am I hearing that autoupdates aren't keeping my system current?  How can I know if I've been updated to the current stable version?
<xzk> ok cool
<DBO> xzk, you too, less on the swearing please
<adEe> Dr_willis: so just: rm linux
<adEe> ?
<raknam> how do i access my ubuntu machine's vnc server from windows? just download a vnc viewer?
<adEe> in /usr/src dir?
<Dr_willis> yes... try it and see
<Madpilot> SEWilco, the auto-updates should be working just fine. Current stable is still Dapper (6.06.1)
<mortal5> just out of curiosity, what is the minimal ubuntu server install?
<xzk> DBO: sorry, I accidently uninstalled my Ubunto Desktop :(
<mortal5> how big
<Dr_willis> raknam,  i like 'ultravncserver/viewer'
<djuuss> mortal5 350mb
<DBO> xzk, no big deal, just reinstall it =P  (you mean the meta-package right?)
<SEWilco> OK, so how do I know this thing I'm running is called Dapper?
<raknam> dr_willis, ubuntu already has a vnc server installed though right?
<raknam> i mean the standard installation
<adEe> Dr_willis: ok, its removed, how do you relink it now
<cafuego> SEWilco: Run 'lsb_release -a'
<adEe> with ln -s
<Dr_willis> raknam,  it has a 'share the current running desktop' kind of vnc server.. I normally install vnc4server
<brosnan> ChocoCid: works for me on a mozilla build of firefox 2
<xzk> DBO: no, I uninstalled ekigo softphone - in the synaptics deal.. and when it was uninstalled it.. it said removing "ubuntu desktop" too :(
<Dr_willis> ln -s SOMTHING SOMTHING else
<ChocoCid> blarg
<Dr_willis> man ln :) i always get it back2ards
<jldugger> ChocoCid, ive noticed something similar
<DBO> xzk, oh yeah, just leave ekiga installed
<mortal5> djuuss, ty good to know
<jldugger> only one of the alt buttons works
<SEWilco> Dapper.  OK.  Thanks.
<ChocoCid> doesn't matter for me :(
<xzk> DBO: I dont like it or use it
<raknam> dr_willis, will that be available in the repositories or should i go download it?
<ChocoCid> also, why'd they switch from 4 workspaces to 2 from dapper > edgy?
<djuuss> Nooooo i'm stuck >.<
<Dr_willis> raknam,  its in the repos.
<Dr_willis> !info vnc4server
<xzk> aeroSoul: it's not working
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<DBO> xzk, then dont use it, its really just best to leave it there
<raknam> nice, thanks dr_willis
<SEWilco> No suggestions why "pdfimages" doesn't work, nor what package has PBM/PNM image conversion tools?
<xzk> DBO: It's not working help
<AtKaaZ> hi, is there a way to see all hard links' paths of a given filename ? ie. if a file had 5 hard links can one see them all exactly where there are?
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, did they? That's uncool, but I guess it confuses some people... (I use 8 virtual desktops myself...)
<Dr_willis> raknam,  the tightvncserver seems to have some bugs in it.
<MrKeuner> hi, which utility was it that checks md5sums of binaries in a package. (Not for the package as a whole)
<DBO> xzk, what isnt working?
<xzk> can I PM it to you
<djuuss> basically, users cant see or arent allowed to enter /home
<ChocoCid> Madpilot, yeah, i see 2 here on a default (as of yet) install
<DBO> xzk, if you have identified with nickserv you can
<xzk> crap
<eclipse75> quick question, can i make a partition for the entire home directory? or will this interfere with things
<ChocoCid> wondering how to get around that
<ChocoCid> also, now my left/right arrows aren't even moving in text in xchat... let me test that in gedit
<Madpilot> ChocoCid, right-click on the desktop switcher thing, choose Properties, set the number of desktops you want
<djuuss> eclipse75: thats a good idea
<ChocoCid> yeah, left/right arrows aren't working at all
<Dr_willis> everyone needs 100000 desktops!
<Dr_willis> :P
<ChocoCid> except, they can move horizontal scrollbars
<ChocoCid> so... wtf :\
<eclipse75> so it wont interfere with anything as long as its in the fstab?
<brosnan> right click on the desktop icons -> properties
<lumgwada> hello I've had problems with wireless since upgrading from breezy to dapper... I notice the wireless card got changed on my system from wlan0 to eth0. Is there a specific how to fix for this scenario at all? cheers
<ChocoCid> meh, i'll restart overnight and fiddle with stuff tomorrow :P
<djuuss> eclipse75 are you partioning now? or is this on a running system
<eclipse75> im running the ubuntu live cd
<eclipse75> i have slack installed but going to give ubuntu a try
<eclipse75> i know my way around linux, just never tried this
<djuuss> then during installation you get a partitioning dialog, its pretty self-explanatory
<czer323> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eclipse75> alright then ill just cp over my entire home directory :)
<jldugger> if youve managed to survive slack, the advanced graphical manager should be doable
<djuuss> so yes, you can choose to put /home on its own partition during installation without even having to touch the fstab
<ChocoCid> yay apt :)
<ChocoCid> <3 apt
<ArrenLex> apt ftw.
<ChocoCid> <3 the graphical version too, i just installed like 70 programs at once
<adEe> Dr_willis: drwxr-sr-x   2 root       src            4096 2006-10-05 01:06 linux
<adEe> Dr_willis: it didn't link
<jldugger> i really don't like synaptic yet
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis? Are you here AGAIN? xD Honestly!
<eclipse75> well thanks djuuss
<Dr_willis> ya did it wrong then.. cd to the /usr/src  dir and use      ln -s  linux linux_whatever-the-name-of-your-soruce-dir-is
<djuuss> pfff i think its time for a reinstal
<Dr_willis> adEe,  or i MAY have that backwards.. I always get it backwards.. so i reverse the arguments.. and end up confusign myself
<ChocoCid> reinstalling :)
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: I find that the safest way to symlink things is to put the whole path.
<ChocoCid> i just did a fresh install of edgy today, it's hotness :)
<Dr_willis> ArrenLex,  yea.. i still managert to get it al backwards
<Dr_willis> :P
<ArrenLex> Dr_willis: ln -s /from/ /to/
<djuuss> chococid, think you can help me patch up this piece of feces?
<ChocoCid> what exactly is the problem?
<ArrenLex> djuuss: I don't think even Linux can run on feces. ...yet.
<ChocoCid> XD
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root src 28 2006-09-23 20:10 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686/      :)
<djuuss> lol
<ChocoCid> fecesk?
<Dr_willis> ln -s linux linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686
<ChocoCid> hrm...
<djuuss> anyway
<swashbucklinstev> Erh how do I get ndiswrapper installed? I'm AMD64 Dapper 6.06LTS
<djuuss> the problem is, when i try to login it kicks me to / instead of /home/$user, because for some reason users arent allowed to see/enter /home
<ChocoCid> er
<Healot> !info ndisgtk
<ubotu> ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<ChocoCid> can you chmod the /home dir to readable?
<djuuss> liek how?
<ArrenLex> djuuss: what are you trying to do?
<ChocoCid> well, prob want read/write
<Healot> swashbucklinstev, install ndisgtk will install ndiswrapper
<ChocoCid> from /. do sudo chmod 755 home ?
<ChocoCid> might need a special command to chmod a dir, not sure
<JairunCaloth> OK, maybe someone here can help me with this... I really don't know what's going on.
<djuuss> dude what does slashdot have to do with this
<SEWilco> !fan
<ubotu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<djuuss> ;)
<ArrenLex> ChocoCid: chmod -R
<ChocoCid> ah, ok, there you go
<djuuss> arrenlex i'm trying to login as non-root
<swashbucklinstev> Healot: apt doesn't know about a ndisgtk
<ArrenLex> djuss: is this... a problem? o_o
<ChocoCid> swashbucklinstev, : that package is in add/remove programs
<swashbucklinstev> Healot: I updated 2 hours ago
<xzekution> DBO: check PM
<ChocoCid> djuuss, try chmoding /home so that it will work properly?
<ChocoCid> i'm not a linux expert yet :P
<Healot> swashbucklinstev, update and enable other sections of  repos
<djuuss> yeh when i do ls -al /home now i get some more x's
<Healot> !repos > swashbucklinstev
<JairunCaloth> I've been using wine to play world of warcraft. Wine is configured to use oss. I use the aoss command when I run wine to be able to listen to music with xfmedia while I play. However,  the past week or so I can't get  any media player to play while I'm runing wine... even with aoss
<ChocoCid> er
<DBO> xzekution, done and replied
<ChocoCid> does it seems like all the subdirs have been made non-readable?
<ArrenLex> Jairun: try alsa?
<djuuss> ok now when logging in at GDM with a normal user
<djuuss> i get
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex alsa and wine don't play nice, also still dosn't work. tried it
<JairunCaloth> alsa and wow I should say
<ArrenLex> Did you change anything in your setup to break it?
<djuuss> mkdtemp: private socket dir: permission denied
<ArrenLex> Can you run two alsa applications at the same time?
<ChocoCid> no clue what's going on, djuuss , sorry
<JairunCaloth> good question...
<ArrenLex> Can you run xmms or mplayer or whatever supports it as oss and then also run an alsa app?
<ChocoCid> i'm still in the noobish enough status as a linux user that i can only fix stuff i've already fixed :P
<djuuss> same here i'm afraid :P
<ChocoCid> i managed to break dapper by trying to get that stupid xgl thing working
<ArrenLex> I can't fix anything. Ever. I don't even know why I'm on here.
<macosx> hey anyone out there know how to change the application menu icon
<djuuss> i managed to break dapper by using sudo startx at first boot
<ChocoCid> gj!
<royal> hey guys I have a big problem
<macosx> anyone know how to change distributor logo on ubuntu??
<royal> my ubuntu computer doesn't want to connect to the net!
<ChocoCid> did you just install it?
<jirwin> with dapper, is there anyway to update to PHP 4.4.4?
<royal> it was working a few minutes ago
<royal> it was on there for a day
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: I can't get two programs running alsa to work at the same time
<American-Tech> Hi all I having sound problems on my new laptop. I can not get my sound to work. I have a gateway mx6448.
<ArrenLex> Jairun: then it's obviously not Wine's fault.
<bll3r> hello everyone
<djuuss> hi
<royal> it was on the net then it decided it did not want to load webpages then kicked me off of irc
<ArrenLex> Jairun: did you touch your sound setup at all?
<bll3r> How do you get your routers IP Address (like on windows its ipconfig /all)
<ArrenLex> royal: what happens if you run "ifdown -a && ifup -a" ?
<ArrenLex> bll3r: sudo ifconfig
<royal> then i restarted and now it gve me page errors
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: I was attempting to fix an error I was getting when clicking the sound tab in winecfg. since then it hasn't worked
<ArrenLex> bll3r: don't even need sudo.
<SEWilco> Router's address shows in "/bin/route -n" as the default route.
<bll3r> thank ArrenLex
<SEWilco> Or maybe you want something from "/sbin/ifconfg -n"
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: I"ve been having sound issues since I upgraded to a basicly new computer.
<ArrenLex> Jairun: "issues"?
<SEWilco> ... /sbin/ifconfig  (no -n)
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: mainly with having two apps putting out sound at the same time
<ArrenLex> Ah.
<royal> ... HUH? then when I go to try waht you said its SUDDENTLY working again
<djuuss> you should use 2 soundcards *ducks*
<ArrenLex> Jairun: did you touch the sound configuration at all in Ubuntu, or did you just let it install whatever was default?
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: well the default install was for my old computer. this is for the most part an entirely new computer. New mobo, sound card, processor, video... pretty much everything
<ArrenLex> Jairun: did you install anew or copy your old computer's settings?
<SEWilco> Well, without "pdfimages" I'll just have to make crummy images from screen grabs.  Or reboot from my old drive.
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: it's the old settings
<ArrenLex> Jairun: Hmm. That would probably be your problem. You can't really migrate everything like that.
<xzekution> For those of you that use XChat - What is the Red Line that goes across my screen ever so often ?
<ArrenLex> Jairun: firstly, is your system up to date with the current repos?
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: I belive so
<czer323> xzekution, it's to let you know wher eyou left off
<rylasasin> well now that its working ... what did you tell me to do now?
<xzekution> where I left off?
<ArrenLex> Jairun: run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade JIC. Make sure you have dapper in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rylasasin> is there anyway to fix this "goes off the internet and goes back on whenever it pleases"
<smax> hiya
<czer323> xzekution, When you goto another window, the red line will start keeping track of where you left.  Then, when yo ucome back and everyone's been typing, you can go back to the red line and see, OHhh, that's where I left.  So now you can read what everyone else typed since then.
<ArrenLex> Jairun: then, assuming it doesn't update anything\doesn't update alsa, download this file: http://arrenlex.diff.be/alsaconf ; It's a shell script. Run it. It will reconfigure alsa. This may or may not help. If not, I'm out of ideas; sorry.
<xzekution> czer323: kickbutt
<xzekution> ty!
<ArrenLex> Jairun: run it with sudo.
<kate> how do i run a .bin file?
<smax> i get this error when i pull a  sudo apt-get install build-essential  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ZJrbPW60.html
<JairunCaloth> arren: thanks for the help. I'll try the script. All my other drivers have been updated. And I attempted to update the alsa driver, but it''s really been a pain in the ass.
<ArrenLex> kate: sudo chmod +x <file.bin> to give yourself permission to run it. Then just ./file.bin
<xzekution> sudo apt-get impeachbush
<ArrenLex> Jairun: attempted to update it from where?
<Healot> xzekution, invalid operation
<ArrenLex> smax: what does mldonkey have to do with build-essential?
<xzk> I tried to help
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: using info from the forums
<kate> arrenlex, thanks
<striky> bekomme unter mplayer oder xine kein quicktime dateien abgespielt kann mir bitte jemand helfen bin neu in ubuntu  habe schon den libquicktime0 codec installiert klapt aber nicht habe auch noch dieses packet w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386 mit gdebi intalliert klapt immer noch nicht
<ArrenLex> smax: try "apt-get remove mldonkey-server" before you install build-essential.
<smax> ArrenLex:  thanx pal.  i'll try that
<eclipse75> .... if the gnome partition manager hangs on a partition resize... im going to be very pissed
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: I uninstalled and reinstalled alsa
* ArrenLex is a pal. Feels loved.
<kate> how do i make a folder writable?
<kate> whats the chmod command?
<eclipse75> kate, man chmod
<eclipse75> :)
<tk> my bluetooth stopped working when I tried switching hubs... now neither work ......
<xzk> How do I install WIne :)
<ArrenLex> Jairun: okay; "apt-get install alsa alsa-utils" and then run the script with sudo.
<Mukunda> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a PPC mac? And can the OS X filesystem be easily resized?
<kate> ahhh
<kate> thats a lot to read :(
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: running the script now
<smax> ArrenLex:  now i get this  error  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/nfz8sB47.html
<smax> hmmm
<ArrenLex> Wow.
<xzk> Does anybody use uTorrent?
<kate> okay i tried : kate@kate:~$ sudo chmod +w /home/kate/games
<smax> i primarily need glibc   and glib.h
<ArrenLex> Stubborn donkey.
<kate> still not writable?
<xzk> I Love John Legend.
<kate> it has the lock symbol next to the file
<kate> what should i do
<ArrenLex> kate: paste the output of "ls -l /home/kate/games"
<smax> ArrenLex:  is this going to be tricky?
<Andre_Gondim> Does anybody can tell me how do I forward my internet for my clients?
<kate> total 16
<kate> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root 4096 2006-10-02 20:04 armyops
<kate> drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 2006-10-03 00:00 enemy-territory
<kate> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root 4096 2006-10-04 20:48 privgold
<kate> drwxr-xr-x  5 kate kate 4096 2006-10-04 22:05 warsow
<kate> kate@kate:~$
<Healot> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<smax> lol
<kate> Arrenlex, is that what you wanted?
<kelsey> hey guys - so, what's up with dapper/alsa ?
<ArrenLex> kate: not really. How about "ls -l /home/kate/ | grep games"
<crimsun> kelsey: that's pretty vague. Mind making your question more precise?
<JairunCaloth> arrenlex: no change
<kate> arrenlex: drwxr-xr-x 6 root root      4096 2006-10-04 22:04 games
<eclipse75> hmm ubuntu is definetly not resource friendly....
<Bassetts> how can i open a microsoft publisher file?
<smax> eclipse75:  i agree
<xzk> How do I install Wine :(
<ArrenLex> kate: what's your username on your system? kate?
<kate> yup
<bimberi> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kelsey> ie, alsa is fubar on dapper after an apt-get update/upgrade
<kelsey> all of the forums are plagued with people bitching about the same thing
<kate> arrenlex, yes
<kelsey> so, I came here to bitch on irc
<crimsun> kelsey: that's still pretty vague. What doesn't work?
<kelsey> how's that?
<xzk> ty bimberi!
<kelsey> nevermind then
<kate> arrenlex, its kate, and computer name is kate
* eclipse75 hugs kelsey
<eclipse75> you just need a hug kelsey
<Andre_Gondim> Doen anyone can tell me how do I do to my client pc browser in the internet
<rylasasin> ok how do I get my mp3s to play in the ubuntu music player?
<crimsun> I love when people don't even bother explaining the problem and expect others to magically deduce what's wrong.
<ArrenLex> kate: do this: "sudo chown kate /home/kate/games && sudo chgrp kate /home/kate/games && sudo chmod -R 777 /home/kate/games"
<smax> Andre_Gondim:  apt-cache search firefox
<bimberi> bassets: as i understand it, no go.  You probably have to save in some intermediate format from Publisher itself
<pinPoint> whats a good way to search for text in a folder with files?
<bimberi> xzk: np :)
<smax> ArrenLex:  how can i get this donky off my machine ?
<xzk> bimberi: how do i add supositores
<eclipse75> rylasain, they disabled mp3's so you gotta get some codecs yourself
<pinPoint> how do i pass it with grep
<kate> arrenlex
<ArrenLex> smax: I don't know o_o
<eclipse75> just google it and youll be fine
<bimberi> xzk: um ...
<kate> arrenlex, thanks
<ArrenLex> kate!
<ArrenLex> xD
<xzk> lol
<Andre_Gondim> smax: no, I am in ubuntu server, I want to active ip forward, but I dont remember how can I do this
<ArrenLex> kate, you're welcome.
<ArrenLex> Did it work?
<bimberi> :)
<kate> yes thanks
<ArrenLex> Good to hear.
<xzk> bimberi: repositores
* kate hugs Arren
<eclipse75> google "ubuntu mp3" and it should return something for ya
<bimberi> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ArrenLex> All that did was change the owner of the file and the group of the file to "kate" and then give everyone write permissions.
<xzk> bimberi: dang I was hoping you would explain :(
<kate> yeah i just didnt know how to do it
<ArrenLex> You might want to adjust those permissions if "everyone" is too loose for you.
* ArrenLex is hugged. Feels loved.
* eclipse75 hugs kate
<xzk> in great detail - how to add supositories
<smax> Andre_Gondim: what do you mean IP forward?  do you have multiple nic cards ?
* kate hugs eclipse75
<ArrenLex> styx (stax? or whatever): how about "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all mldonkey-server"?
* ArrenLex hugs everyone.
* xzk dodges the hug
<eclipse75> ... ubuntu is pissing me off
<ArrenLex> smax. Close enough.
* ArrenLex chases xzk ; trips ; hugs
<Mukunda> eclipse75: why?
<kate> eclipse75, why
* xzk needs band-aids and alcohol
<eclipse75> eatting all my system resources and taking forever to resize my slack partition
<Andre_Gondim> smax: I am in a ubuntu server now, and I have a sub-net, my sub-net cannot browsing in this moment, I formated the server
<bimberi> xzk: you could try ubotu - /msg ubotu whatever
<kate> eclipse75, do you like slack?
<eclipse75> <-- almost loyal slack user
<smax> does this subnet have a route ?
<eclipse75> i did, but some things i like about ubuntu
<lucaferr> !!easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mukunda> eclipse75: throw on fluxbox?
<Andre_Gondim> smax: the route is my ubuntu server
<smax> are you saying your ubuntu server is operating as a router?
<Andre_Gondim> smax: yeah
<smax> ahh
<eclipse75> ermm im running on the live cd right now
<xzk> ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eclipse75> so thats part of the problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smax> Andre_Gondim: hold up ive done this before...
<kate> okay im out
<kate> thtanks for the help
<kate> all
<Andre_Gondim> smax: ok
<kate> im such a noob
<eclipse75> but 256mb ram minimum? thats an unfriendly number
<eclipse75> kate, give it time. the more you screw up, the more you learn
<djuuss> eclipse75, for server its 32mb ram minimum
<Healot> most modern rigs have more than 1GB imho
<smax> Andre_Gondim: do this.  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/TmVFPH62.html     i did this on my Debian box.  but ubuntu is debian based so i this outa work
<eclipse75> heh yeah and they are probably used a stripped down kernel with either a low end gui or no gui
<eclipse75> use twm :P
<djuuss> i'm not saying corporate server, but your home mail/printserver
<eclipse75> yeah
<smax> assuming you have properly configure subnet masks and ip adresses
<djuuss> your 333mhz p2 with 32 mb ram and a 5gb harddisk
<Andre_Gondim> smax: I cannot see a page, just irc right know
<smax> oh ok
<eclipse75> heh
<eclipse75> yeah i need to get a junk computer and get smoothwall
<holycow> http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2006/08/26/upstart-in-universe
<holycow> interesting article
<eclipse75> + a 10 port switch
<smax> Andre_Gondim:  first do this.   echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<djuuss> guys im stuck, this is getting out of hand
<eclipse75> whats the issue?
<smax> Andre_Gondim:  then emacs or vi  into /etc/network/options
<djuuss> it works fine, but only for root
<Flannel> Andre_Gondim: or nano
<djuuss> when logging in to the GUI as a normal user, it says that /home/$user doesnt exist, and if it does work it quits instantly over some other obscure permission thing
<wickedpuppy> smax, you got that file ? cause i don't
<djuuss> mkdtemp private socket dir or something
<smax> Andre_Gondim:  i dont know where on ubuntu network options but the Debian equivilance is /etc/network/options
<smax> and you have to edit ip-forward to yes
<Icarus> can someoen help me with a gtkpod problem
<holycow> smax, as ubuntu freezes off of debian unstable every 6 months everything is in the same place
<Icarus> i cant sync
<Andre_Gondim> smax: and then I can do iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE, ok?
<Icarus> You did not import the existing iTunesDB ('/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB'). This is most likely incorrect and will result in the loss of the existing database.
<rylasasin> now if only I could figure out how to get ytmnd to work (requires quicktime)
<Icarus> it keeps giving me that message
<djuuss> whats a good IRC client that doesnt use X ?
<wickedpuppy> djuuss, bitchx
<djuuss> k ill get that after these updates
<holycow> biatchx worksgreat for me indeed
<Icarus> does anyone know how to fix it?
<rylasasin> does anyone know how to get quicktime to work?
<wickedpuppy> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<djuuss> what happened to xorg.config etc ?
<djuuss> or xorg-config
<wickedpuppy> djuuss, what happened to what ?
<djuuss> there used to be some script that would make xorg.conf for you
<Healot> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<holycow> doh!
<djuuss> thats the one!
<djuuss> well, two
<Healot> minus the ?
<djuuss> hey this doesnt seem right
<djuuss> is the AGP bus generally called  PCI:1:0:0 ?
<eclipse75> umm is there something wrong when im still waiting 10 minutes later for a partition resize for only 1gb from a 18gb partition?
<mjr> djuuss, if there's only one other PCI bus, generally yes
<Healot> depends on where BIOS sees it
<rylasasin> no no I meant quicktime PLUGIN not quicktime player
<rylasasin> the thing that makes Mp3s play off the net
<Icarus> can someone help me with gtkpod?
<rylasasin> or wavs
<Icarus> i have work in a couple hours and i want to get these songs on my ipod
<eclipse75> icarus, weren't you from the ##slackware channel?
<Icarus> no
<eclipse75> hrmm
<eclipse75> wrong icarus then
<Healot> rylasasin, a couple namely; mozilla gxine plugin or that mozilla mplayer plugin
<Icarus> can anyone at slackware help?
<eclipse75> mmm more than likely
<Icarus> when i try and sync with gtkpod i get You did not import the existing iTunesDB ('/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB'). This is most likely incorrect and will result in the loss of the existing database.
<holycow> if you don't get banned first,maybe?
<holycow> >_>
<wickedpuppy> Icarus, if its not ubuntu specific feel free to ask in any distro channels
<eclipse75> the people from ##slackware are pretty nifty
<rylasasin> how do I veiw YTMND and hear musicfrom it? it requires the quicktime plugin it seems
<holycow> its hard to support things like gtkpod ... as it syncs witha proprietary device that we have no access to
<holycow> if we cant open up the hood and look, don't be too optimistic we can help
<holycow> your best bet is actually gtkpod forums directly
<eclipse75> going on 15 minutes for a partition resize now...
<holycow> additionaly, if google returns no results for that error
<djuuss> how do you kill x softly? as in, without ctrl-alt-backspace
<sidny4> I have dual monitors connected to my geforce 7600 in my desktop, will configuring dual monitors for it be a pain? I haven't tried it yet
<wickedpuppy> sing killing me softly .. by fugee
<holycow> there is virtually 0 chance a human will be able pull someything so esoteric out of their brain, considering the chances that you may actually find a human that even has run into that issue
<jldugger> djuuss, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<holycow> :/
<ArrenLex> djuuss: maybe you're more versed in the ways of homicide than me, but I don't think it's possible to KILL something "softly".
<ArrenLex> me -> I
<djuuss> hey that only killed one of them
<djuuss> i had 2 running
<djuuss> how do i kill the one on :1
<eclipse75> woo finally done
<djuuss> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jldugger> interesting queston
<jldugger> i have no idea
<djuuss> mt
<Icarus> so theres nothing i can do?
<zach> have a question, what does signal 8 mean in reference to a hard drive specifically "Warning... fsck.ext3 for device /dev/hdg1 exited with signal 8."
<wickedpuppy> zach, i would google on that
<Icarus> is there another program for ipods?
<jldugger> Icarus, banshee?
<wickedpuppy> itunes ?
<zach> did, comes up with stuff not refering to hard drives
<Icarus> does rythmbox let you transfer ?
<Icarus> i've tried banshee jldugger it never transfers
<wickedpuppy> zach, what was your search phrase ?
<Icarus> You did not import the existing iTunesDB ('/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB'). This is most likely incorrect and will result in the loss of the existing database.
<Icarus> what does that mean?
<zach> hard drive signal 8 and "fsck.ext3 for device /dev/hdg1 exited with signal 8." and "signal 8"
<Icarus> how do i import it?
<holycow> Icarus, please google
<holycow> and stop repeating
<holycow> i know you are going to work but its clear no one knows
<Icarus> i have
<sidny4> I have dual monitors connected to my geforce 7600 in my desktop, will configuring dual monitors for it be a pain? I haven't tried it yet
<ArrenLex> sidny4: using what driver?
<holycow> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jldugger> i dont own an ipod, but supposedly banshee has one click sync to ipod
<ArrenLex> !randomwordspossiblyrelatinginsomewaytoperson'squeirytoavoidhavingtoactuallyansweranyquestions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randomwordspossiblyrelatinginsomewaytoperson'squeirytoavoidhavingtoactuallyansweranyquestions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ArrenLex> Aw. I was sure that would work.
<holycow> sidny4, i can give you my config file but not until tommorrow
<holycow> the system is at the office
<sidny4> I haven't installed any drivers yet
<holycow> you can bug me during the day sometime if you like
<wickedpuppy> hard drive signal 8 and signal 9 is sure wrong  .. zach try fsck.ext3 for device /dev/ exited with signal 8
<holycow> but you need the nvidia link i posted first to install nvidia binary drivers from repos
<sidny4> I was just wondering how much of a pain in the butt it would be to do
<sidny4> ok
<holycow> then you need to properly configure your xorg.conf file ... i can give you mine for reference tommorah
<wickedpuppy> sidny4, nvidia is easy .. wait till you use ati
<eclipse75> isnt chmod already recursive by default?
<ArrenLex> wickedpuppy: I hear you. ATI is the spawn of satan.
<holycow> one would hope you never haveto deal with ati
<wickedpuppy> eclipse75, nope .. you need -R
<eclipse75> crap
<sidny4> I'll stik with nvidia
<jldugger> Icarus, have you had a look through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto ?
* ArrenLex has an ATI card. .__.
<djuuss> hey im in terminal Vi'ing through my xorg.conf.. how do i save my chagnes with vi?
<wickedpuppy> LOL
* ArrenLex wishes it were dead.
<fdsd> any know of a good ide ata100/133 raid card, PCI?
<zach> signal 8 is an operational error
<wickedpuppy> djuuss, :w to write .. :wq to write and quit
<zach> so wtf my hard drive is shot?
<djuuss> k
<holycow> zach, well no one can really answer that question.  driver fail.  all the time.  really.  brand new ones too.
<djuuss> and what in the Display section of xorg.conf do i change to enable 1600x1200 @ 80hz?
<holycow> drivers even :/
<THX-1138> zach - Did you get an error from the gparted/installer partitioning software?
<djuuss> because i'm getting a headache watching 1024x768 @ 60hz
<sidny4> ok, one last question, anyone know how to get ubuntu setup to recognize my RAID 0? I heard something about dmraid
<wickedpuppy> djuuss, if you scroll down enough you will see
<ArrenLex> djuss: have you modified your xorg.conf extensively? If not, it'd be easier to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, methinks.
<holycow> djuuss, no, you neeed to first google your monitor model and make ... and find the CORRECT horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<THX-1138> djuus - Have you seen ubotu's link?
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holycow> djuuss, then in xorg.conf you insert the horizontal and vert refresh rates
<djuuss> k ill dpkg-reconfigure it again
<holycow> djuuss, then restart x and you will have full resolution options for your particula monitor model
<holycow> djuuss, don't
<holycow> that won't help
<sidny4> !dmraid
<zach> whatever the partition software in ubutnu is called, it can see the hdd and the partition, but unknown size and fs type
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<holycow> do what i told you
<ArrenLex> djuuss: or just go with medium difficulty in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the refresh rate you want.
<djuuss> sec switching terminals
<sidny4> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<THX-1138> holycow <perk> - i might just learn son\mething.
<ArrenLex> holycow: any particular reason you're biased against reconfigure?
<holycow> ArrenLex, because if your monitor detectio failed once it will fail again
<THX-1138> holycow - Ah, Okay. quite right.
<ArrenLex> holycow: well sure. But his monitor autodetected fine if it was set up properly. The resolution and refresh rate are set manually.
<holycow> actually no it wasn't
<ArrenLex> holycow: did I miss something?
<holycow> thats the reason he o nly has 60hz available at minimum refresh rate
<djuuss> it failed because of some arguments i added the first time
<holycow> you need the proper full refresh rates for your monitor in your xorg.conf file then restart xorg
<holycow> that will give him all the possible resolutions and refresh rates available for his monitor to select via gui after x restart
<THX-1138> ops, now i am easily confused and 60 hz min refresh sounds reasonable.
<ArrenLex> holycow: I assure you that the refresh rates can indeed be set manually, if you specify medium difficulty screen configuration. I've done it.
<jldugger> my edgy xorg.conf ignores resolution options until i restart x =(
<rylasasin> anyone know how I can get the quicktime plugin?
<zach> holycow, and THX-1138 - also, when I put hdg1 in fstab for automounting at boot-up, it gives me this error instead of a signal 8 - "EXT3-fs: unsupported inode size: 0"
<djuuss> now, i'm worrying about it saying my video card is in PCI:1:0:0
<ArrenLex> djuuss: "lspci" will tell you were your card is.
<holycow> ArrenLex, i'm not really arguing with you at all .. thats fine.   but until he googles his  monitor ... how will he know what the refresh rates are?
<holycow> proper ones anyway
<jldugger> apparently he can do 1600x1200@80hz
<ArrenLex> holycow: if he knows for sure that his monitor won't explode at 80hz, which I'm assuming it won't, he can choose 1280x1024@80hz in the medium options and be fine.
<THX-1138> zach - too new to know. but to me that sounds like a formatting error. - descriptor table not written??
<ArrenLex> Or whatever resolution he wants.
<holycow> ArrenLex, please stop arguing about stupid shit
<holycow> jesus
<ArrenLex> o_O
<holycow> dpkg reconfigure works
<rylasasin> how do I get compiz? and dont' point me to the xgl room cause no one there is answering
<eclipse75> think 5000mb is enough room for the root partition excluding /home?
<holycow> adding correct refresh rates is the PROPER way of doing it
<Healot> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<djuuss> ok reconfigure worked
<djuuss> whats /dev/wacom ?
<ArrenLex> automatic != improper. o_O
<holycow> until we get a gui for autoassigning all that stuff like in suse
<ArrenLex> djuuss: a tablet. If you have one.
<holycow> dude, shut the hell up already.  your information is correct.  my information is correct.
<jldugger> djuuss, tablet input. should be fine with it in even if you dont have one
<THX-1138> holycow - You have been here a long time and i trust you.
<holycow> he can choose whichever way he wants
* ArrenLex feels the love.
<holycow> now shut the hell up and stop talking to me.
<zach> THX-1138, hmm, dont know, it was formated and was used for like 6 months now so this is just a sudded random thing
<djuuss> startx fails because it cant find /dev/wacom -.-
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<ArrenLex> djuss: then go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the wacom tablet section.
<z3r0x> how can I search a networkprinter?
<jldugger> interesting
<djuuss> yeh ill do that
<czer323> lol, when the lights go dark, everything goes bat shit crazy!
<holycow> THX-1138, naw don't trust me, i make lotsa mistakes, google up the answers i dish up to make sure :)
<jldugger> djuuss, comment it out then
<THX-1138> zach - when you open a dictionary and search for linux noob my picture is there beside the definition.
<zach> ah
<holycow> everyones a noob
<czer323> I love being a n00b
<jldugger> linus might not be a n00b
<holycow> next version of ubuntu is getting a new init it seems .. sysv is being replaced with upstart
<myesterious> hi
<holycow> yay! back to square one
<holycow> >_>
<myesterious> who r using MPlayer ?
<czer323> Linus is definately a newb
* ArrenLex uses mplayer.
<zach> well I guess I'll look for some ext3 recovery software
* zach uses Mplayer to
<jldugger> holycow, and /bin/sh is gonna be dash
<myesterious> i cannot find "repeat" option
<holycow> zach, you didn't backup /home?
<czer323> Upstart btw, is amazing.  Super fast starts and shutdowns.
<holycow> jldugger, oh yeah right, that bit me on the ass the other day
<holycow> >_>
<jldugger> heh
<zach> it's not a /home partition it's my "media drive"
<jldugger> well, it is beta. hopefully you submitted a bug report ;)
<ArrenLex> Can someone explain why /bin/sh -> dash? It seems to me this will break a ton of scripts in really-hard-to-troubleshoot ways.
<jenda-lappy> hello
<rylasasin> *sigh* I give up
<jldugger> ArrenLex, the best argument ive heard is that it speeds up ./configure in many cases
<holycow> zach, yah, sounds like your repartitioning borked something ... if that was you up there doing that
<jldugger> And really, /bin/sh is supposed to be any POSIX compliant shell
<ArrenLex> jldugger: would it not be easier, then, to ask developers to use dash for ./configure scripts?
<zach> holycow, no wasn't partitioning anything
<djuuss> startx still dies
<jenda-lappy> What is the difference between the normal mode and recovery? ie. This PC works only in recovery mode since yesterday, and I'm not aware of any changes I made.
<rylasasin> i've been trying and trying and trying and trying to get XGL/Beryl to work but nothing at all
<zach> it just gave that inode error and startup one time and then I tried to run fsck to check it
<myesterious> Who can use repeat on MPlayer ?
<ArrenLex> jenda: recovery mode means to HUI.
<czer323> recovery mode is typically all root command line stuff.
<zach> can't mount it
<ArrenLex> HUI -> GUI
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, HUI?
<jldugger> ArrenLex, i have no idea. maybe they intend to make an even faster shell, and wanted to iron out bugs now rather than later =/
<eclipse75> on partitioning, is there any way how i can take two sets of unallocated space and merge them?
<ArrenLex> Maybe. Well, they're the bosses.
<djuuss> Waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<holycow> zach, hard to say really, could be lots of reasons.  are you mounting it via some usb cradle maybe?
<djuuss> what does that mean?
<zach> nope, ide
<ArrenLex> djuss: that's not an error. It doesn't crash your X. There should be something above that.
<holycow> perhaps you are hosing your fstab entry then? if you had a usb cradle you could let the system handle the intricacies
<djuuss> ArrenLex: It's not saying anything else.. is there a -verbose option for startx?
<zach> could be but it's the default fstab with the install of the system and it worked before, only change I made was take out the hdg1 entry to allow it to boot
<ArrenLex> djuuss: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<link_36p> Im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and i keep getting lockups when its retrieving the packages
<holycow> zach, hard to say from here ... sorry i wont really be able to guess this one.
<zach> /dev/hdg1       /media/hdg1     ext3    defaults        0       2
<THX-1138> djuus - would there be a log in /var/logs or /xfree86?
<holycow> link_36p, are you sure its a lockup or the screen just goes blank?
<aztek> so i'm trying to uninstall GAIM and Ubuntu wants to remove the entire Ubuntu Desktop
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, what is HUI? Wikipedia won't tell.
<link_36p> Holycow, it just stops at a package and nothing will happen unless i eject the CD
<holycow> i just installed on a lappie and my cd goes blank at the end ... i had to wait for the hd activity to cease, hit the enter key half a dozen times and the cd pops out and system reboots
<crimsun> 'ubuntu-desktop' is a removable metapackage that doesn't hurt anything, aztek.
<ArrenLex> jenda: A typo. I meant GUI.
<jenda-lappy> aha
<wickedpuppy> jenda-lappy, did you see his second message ?
<ArrenLex> See? (00:12:11) ArrenLex: HUI -> GUI
<wickedpuppy> he said HUI -> GUI
<aztek> werd
<aztek> thanks
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<The_Jack_of_Club> what does installing the 686 kernel have over the 386 kernel? cause when i tryed to install and boot from the 686 kernel i couldnt get xserver to run ontop of it and had to boot back into the 386 one
<jenda-lappy> wickedpuppy, ArrenLex, sorrry didn't see that.
<holycow> link_36p, i'm  betting you have a bad cd... reburn another one?
<The_Jack_of_Club> is it faster or something?
<variant> aztek: what command are you using?
<eclipse75> is there any way how i can merge two sets of unallocated space?
<jldugger> crimsun, what about dist-upgrades?
<jenda-lappy> I see it now.
<ArrenLex> Sorry to cause you the trouble of searching for it. xD
<THX-1138> djuus - Yes, i think i see a log in /var/log/xorg
<link_36p> ive installed from this cd before though :(
<crimsun> jldugger: it's recommended to reinstall 'ubuntu-desktop' for dist-upgrades, yes.
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, both recovery and normal use GUI... but what could cause the OS not to start?
<holycow> link_36p, cds fail too ... do you have another systaem/hd to test that cd install on to eliminate hardware issues with the lappie?|
<shinobi2> how do i check how much swap space i have
<aztek> i'm using the synaptic package manager
<ArrenLex> jenda: I assure you recovery mode starts into a root command line. And a million things could cause the OS to fail to start.
<variant> shinobi2: free -m
<THX-1138> Hello crimsun. - always glad to see you here.
<The_Jack_of_Club> mem[Physical : 630MB, 69.8% free | Swap : 1482MB, 89.8% free] 
<crimsun> hi, THX-1138
<holycow> jenda, what ArrenLex says is correct
<djuuss> ArrenLex, the log doesnt give any more info
<ArrenLex> djuuss: pastebin it.
<link_36p> holycow > ya i did test it and it worked fine on another computer :(
<THX-1138> djuus - take a peek at the xorg log in /var/log - posting would be cool.
<zach> The_Jack_of_Club, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/misc/6350-i386-vs-i586-vs-i686.html
<The_Jack_of_Club> oh cool thanks
<zach> google my friend
<ArrenLex> Google is the friend of all! :D
<holycow> link_36p, i've seen that happen once in a while, what kind of laptop ... maybe its known not to work? have you checked the wiki for laptop support ... there is a great section there with a list of known working lappies?
<zach> yeah
<djuuss> ArrenLex: How do i pastebin without X?
<rylasasin> and now its fucked so now i'm back to kubuntu
<rylasasin> *sigh* I failed... ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, holycow, can't confirm. Just started in recovery mode, according to grub, and got GNOME nicely. I'll try again as soon as apt finishes an update.
<THX-1138> erm posting -eek - i meant pasting it to post it on the ubuntulinux paste site
<tuxtheslacker> hey. I just got a psc 1610, and I don't know if the cartridge is out of cyann, or if it's the driver on linux :-/.
<ArrenLex> djuuss: how are you on IRC right now?
<jenda-lappy> !language > rylasasin
<holycow> jenda, you are definately not in recovery mode
<ArrenLex> jenda: did you press ctrl+D when it asked for a password?
<link_36p> holycow, its an acer aspire
<holycow> you are maybe in gnome safety mode or whatever it is
<jenda-lappy> holycow, strange, then.
<THX-1138> ArrenLex - irssi?
<holycow> link_36p, i have those .... 3620?
<djuuss> ArrenLex: Bitchx, ill go on lynx
<rylasasin> I've been trying for 2 hours to install xgl/Beryl for my friends at school but it messed up
<THX-1138> w3m - will let you see webpages.
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, nope. I don't remember it asking. In fact, I believe it only restored a previous session when I clicked recov. mode.
<holycow> rylasasin, were you expecting it to work?
<holycow> rylasasin, if so, you didn't do your research
<ArrenLex> jenda: the recovery mode I'm thinking of isn't clicked, it's selected in grub. Maybe you're thinking of something else.
<rylasasin> well yeah it works in the youtube video
<The_Jack_of_Club> Yes, Recompiling your kernel using the I686 instructionset will speed things up. <- thats what i wanted to know
<The_Jack_of_Club> now if only i could get xserver to run on it
<holycow> xgl is just a pre alpha project ... itsnot meant for anyone but developers .. ?
<hangfire> what is a good channel for IRC questions?
<jenda-lappy> ArrenLex, holycow the last shutdown was caused by empty batteries. Sorry, I didn't mean clicked, I meant selected in GRUB.
<jenda-lappy> hangfire, #help
<rylasasin> ... they could have told me that ahead of time
<variant> rylasasin: its alpha software, not worth messing with at teh momment imo
<rylasasin> yeah i'm mad
<holycow> jenda-lappy, why are you selecting gnome safe mode ... you can't log in normally?
<THX-1138> variant ""
<ArrenLex> djuuss: sorry man, I have to go to sleep. I'm sure holycow can help you. =P
<holycow> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<hangfire> jenda-lappy- I want to know how to sign in to NickServ, thats not in help
<djuuss> gahhh i would have been done already if i had just re-installed
<aschon> would anyone know why when trying to install it stalls out on trying to create the live cd user?
<aschon> (daper)
<holycow> everyone should be keeping an eye on aiglx .. .thats the future of eye candy.  the only people supporting glx is novell and they are on their own on that
<The_Jack_of_Club> hmm
<aschon> dapper*
<jenda-lappy> holycow, nope, it wouldn't start. No identifiable error message.
<jenda-lappy> hangfire, yes it is. I lead the channel :)
<THX-1138> hangfire - /msg nickserv help ??
<djuuss> Ok screw it i'm gonna re-install by the book this time
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<holycow> jenda-lappy, then you did the right thing.   going into gnome safe mode will letyou do a system upgrade
<britt> can someone explain or direct me to an explaination of how to create a small beowulf cluster
<holycow> you can also do that from ctrl/alt/f1 prompt
<djuuss> well not really, i'm gonna crutch-download an edgy iso as root in x
<britt> or some cluster kinda like SMP over LAN
<holycow> to get back to your desktop it would be ctrl/alt/f6 or f7 or something
<jenda-lappy> holycow, am doing.
<jenda-lappy> will try again in a sec.
<jenda-lappy> kernel update. Could change a lot.
<variant> britt: http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/
<aschon> no ideas?
<djuuss> its so frustrating, X works just fine when i sudo
<THX-1138> britt - You might find a simpler option for experimention in a bootable cd - there are a couplle of them out there.
<holycow> djuuss, at least this experience will teach you to ALWASY create a backup copy of any config file you decide to touch
<jldugger> britt: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Beowulf-HOWTO/ ?
<holycow> that has bittem me many many times :)
<variant> britt: note the panel at the side including a link called "howto"
<djuuss> holycow, it taught me never to sudo startx, i didnt touch the configs till now
<variant> djuuss: what is the problem?'
<rylasasin> hmmm ok now that I know that xgl doesnt' work.... how can I get YTMND to work? I think it needs quicktime
<rylasasin> it doesn't need flash I tried that already and mp3s still dont' play
<aschon> flash
<THX-1138> holoycow - He crashed his machine spent hours trying to sort it out and he gets scolded?? - Ouch!
<aschon> not quicktime
<rylasasin> its not flash
<britt> variant: is this as simple as getting installed machines on a network? they auto-config?
<rylasasin> thats newgrounds
<aschon> no?
<djuuss> Variant, my normal users run into permission problems when trying to run X
<aschon> yeh newgrounds too
<holycow> THX-1138, it was meant as a joke!
<djuuss> but sudo startx works just fine
<rylasasin> yeah your thinking of newgrounds
<holycow> sorry didn't mean to sound rude!
<holycow> lol djuuss appologies
<holycow> thx for head up THX-1138
<rylasasin> not YTMND
<variant> britt: what THX-1138 says it true.. if you want a quick and dirty cluster there are live clustering cd's available (instantly create a cluster on any netork!)
<britt> hmm
<rylasasin> (YTMND uses animated gifs and Streaming WAVs/Mp3s)
<variant> djuuss: please explain
<holycow> djuuss, you know, instead of fiddling, just reinstall.  backup your xorg.conf then fiddle away.  it will be faster than tracking this down
<rylasasin> the gifs work, but the mp3s and wavs dont
<britt> use extra workstations at my office to take over the world?
<variant> britt: if you install it manualy then you will have a fair bit of configureation to do and fine tuning.. it can be a lot of work
<dementt> Whii, ubuntu working and settings have been done. Kernel compiled and sun is shining. Now let the battle begin. dementt VS ATI-drivers
<holycow> britt, indeedy, as variant said, just pop some live cd in and go
<britt> cool
<holycow> but that sorta stuff is really for special workloads
<rylasasin> when I wined the windows Firefox it said it needed quicktime
<holycow> very very few pieces of software can actually run that way anyhow
<variant> britt: it's really not worth it unless you are planning some very cpu intensive multi threaded tasks
<britt> holycow: yeah i think im starting to see that
<britt> Oh
<holycow> what variant said
<djuuss> Holycow, read:P, Variant: at first boot, i got a terminal, not GDM. For some strange reason i decided to sudo startx instead of just startx. Now, users cant login through gdm, because they dont have permission to do <well, i'm not sure>
<britt> i was also intrested in doing somehing with bootable CD images
<variant> britt: its good for rendering but there are distributed rendering projects that are optimised for that
<britt> IE, install a linux distro
<britt> and make a CD image of my installation onto a DVD or something
<docgnome> is there a tutorial detailing how to share a printer across a network with an OS X box from Ubuntu?
<holycow> djuuss, how weird.  i don't really know where to begin except to say you are in a pickle
<holycow> >_>
<variant> britt: you can turn any installed system into a live cd/dvd which a set of scripts
<holycow> not very helpfull i know, i'm sorry
<rylasasin> unless I need somnthng else to play MP3s off of websites
<britt> or make a hd image to boot from?
<THX-1138> britt - Sounds like fun. been meaning to do it too, though haven't done it yet.
<djuuss> sec coming on root-x xchat
<britt> hd image that uncompresses onto a ramdisk like knoppix or something
<variant> britt: the best ones i have found are at linux-live.org. they produce ultra fast live cd's.. much faster than the ubuntu live cd and with all your own programs/setup
<jldugger> rylasasin, it probably depends on the page. maybe if you installed totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<holycow> docgnome, google up cups and printer sharing over network ... you will need to configure your cups config file manually to get it to work unfortunately for now
<holycow> we don't have a gui to do that for you yet
<rylasasin> http://moskaudance.ytmnd.com/ like here for instance
<djuussGUIroot> >.<
<variant> holycow: what about gnome-cups?
<britt> too bad there isnt a program for linux like deepfreeze for windows
<docgnome> holycow: I came here cause I've been fiddling with the thing for a while
<djuussGUIroot> i think i simply broke all of ubuntu
<holycow> that just sets stuff up locally, it has none of the advanced cups stuff guified
<rylasasin> oh and i'm on the Kubuntu drive using gnome
<holycow> i wish i had a few hundred million dollars id hire people to write this stuff my self
<holycow> heh
<rylasasin> cause the xgl fisaco fucked up the other install
<britt> i'd be all over it
<variant> holycow: no, but it can do network printers
<rylasasin> er rats
<variant> rylasasin: mind yer language
<rylasasin> sry
<THX-1138> britt - You will need info i think on "Casper" and the "squashfs" also the file grub needs for hardware info.
<rylasasin> couldnt help it
<djuussGUIroot> because i used a 5.04 cd to install, logged into X as root, then patched it to 6.06. Now noone but root has permissions anywhere.
<holycow> variant, what do you mean DO network printers?
<holycow> it can certainly ACCESS network printers
<variant> rylasasin: xgl is alpha software, if you choose to install it and it messes up your system its your own fault'
<holycow> is that what he was asking? i though he wanted to share a printer off a linux box WITH an osx client
<variant> holycow: you can configure and use a networked printer with it
<holycow> in which case it most certainly DOES NOT do that
<britt> THX-1138: is this the answer to my Q on deepfreeze-ish prog for linux
<holycow> variant, please stop saying stuff before reading what write
<holycow> thank you
<holycow> :)
<docgnome> holycow: aye, OS X client.
<variant> holycow: ah, wasnt really paying attention :http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/)
<variant> holycow: chill out
<THX-1138> britt - We are off-topic so make the question short before the hammer falls.
<Healot> holy cow!
<holycow> variant, i'm pure chill bro, people misunderstand text ... the metadata doesn't carry over
<britt> ah its alrigth
<holycow> i'm smiling infact ... can't you tell?
<holycow> hehe :)
<britt> i'm lost
<tk> anyone familiar with bluetooth?
<variant> grr, i hate typing on an ibook g4.. keep copy/pasting random text witht he touch pad
<Healot> tk, my tooth are white :)
<THX-1138> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holycow> heh yeah , that one got me too
<variant> tk: mine are white.. mostly
<THX-1138> tk - Did that help?
<jldugger> britt. its simple, you get your cluster, set em up in a network and put in a cluster computing live CD
<tk> THX-1138: thanks... ill check it out (mine stopped working after hooking up a new hub -- even the old hub wont work now)
<djuussGUIroot> whats the difference between desktop and alternate when downloading 6.06 iso's ?
<Rasta> someone here has tried crossover office over wine or vmware?
<holycow> britt, what do you meant?
<The_Jack_of_Club> ubotu is pretty helpful :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is pretty helpful :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<holycow> why the hell doyou need deepfreeze for linux?
<The_Jack_of_Club> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<djuussGUIroot> !alternate
<holycow> thats really just wrong
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<holycow> its a seriously bad idea first
<hayden> !cluster
<holycow> second
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> britt: what does deepfreeze do?
<holycow> setup your linux box right and no one can do jack
<djuussGUIroot> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), XCFE (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<holycow> :)
<rylasasin> when I tried to install that plugin you mentioned It says "break (install)" and wont let me install
<holycow> anything deepfreeze can do you can setup on linux already
<THX-1138> tk - yes, too fragile. Maybe umounted the wrong way.
<holycow> if you want to reinitializehome dirs no prob, simple script
<holycow> you want reset stuff, no problem simple script
<jldugger> heh, deepfreeze = unionfs + mount / ro + tmpfs ;)
<rylasasin> I cant install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin help!
<variant> jldugger: what is deepfreeze?
<holycow> you want to backup the entire os .. no problem setup a backup process ... or do somehing like stuffing into cvs or whatever the latest code management tool is
<laska> Guys, how do i install tar.gz file? I did unpack it, but can't compile. [make]  don't work
<holycow> the basic ideas is FORGET EVERYTHING YOU LEARNED ON WINDOWS
<holycow> its wrong
<holycow> it doesn't apply and most of the ideas are just bad
<variant> laska: apt-get install build-essential
<jldugger> variant, its a windows program, afaik, that prevents users from touching the hard drive, because windows was retarded for a long time
<holycow> and you can usually do everything already via the gobs of tools you have for free
<variant> jldugger: lol
<laska> t.y.
<rylasasin> well the idea of makeing it easier to use ammong common people wasn't wrong
<THX-1138> Good night all! - Thanks again.
<holycow> nite
<djuussGUIroot> whats the easiest way to burn a .iso to a cd, no bells and whistles?
<rylasasin> its the bugs it broght along with it and vulnerabilities that was wrong
<britt> variant: oh man! okay deepfreeze takes your windows install and makes a small image, and restores from that image at every boot
<holycow> rylasasin, no it is wrong  because deep freeze does some very very nasty things
<britt> so you always have a fresh instance of windows
<rylasasin> oh I thought you meant just windows
<holycow> windows idea of 'ease of use' is not really 'ease of use'
<Healot> cdrecord >> surely no whistles and bells
<holycow> windows 'ease of use' is actually '15 + years of training'
<variant> britt: oh yeah, christ.. why you need that on linux? just dont allow system changes with permissions.. no need for stupid hacks like that
<holycow> most people mistake 'familiarity with a particular way of doing things' with 'ease of use'
<djuussGUIroot> ok thanks healot, at least i already have that installed
<holycow> variant, 'xactly
<Rasta> when IE its running trough vmware it can acces the apache server installed on linux?
<britt> variant: well phpbb is my reason. ive been hacked over and over again. I would like something i could turn on and leave on, and when it gets hacked i restart
<variant> djuussGUIroot: cdrecord -dev=/dev/cdrom filename.iso
<rylasasin> anyway how do I get totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin synaptic and adept arent' letting me do it
<britt> something like that. I hardly find phpbb2 to be secure.
<Madpilot> britt, "Don't run phpbb" seems like an even saner solution...
<holycow> Rasta, depends on your networking config.  if everything is setup right, the answer is yes but it will do it over the virtual network vmware sets up
<djuussGUIroot> thanks variant. It's all coming back to me slowly, been a while
<laska> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25715/
<variant> britt: if it gets hacked it means that somone has found a flaw and is exploiting it.. if you replace the hacked system with exactly the same system it will be hacked within seconds of rebooting
<holycow> britt, vmware.com
<holycow> check out vmware server, its free to use
<holycow> its not open source but it costs nothing
<britt> Madpilot: seems like a good idea to me, which is why the reason why I took it off of my linode
<holycow> you can setup as many virtual servers as your hardware can handle
<tk> TH
<jldugger> phpbb is about as bad as windows as far as security
<variant> britt: and what about your database?
<Healot> free beer for all virtualizations
<holycow> you take snapshots ... and when you get hacked you just roll back the entire os
<variant> britt: will that not accept new users?
<britt> variant: what about it?
<holycow> you can also use xen or other things
<variant> britt: will that be part of the disk image too?
<Madpilot> night all
<holycow> britt, forget any of that windows nonsense :)
<tk> THX-1138: worked, thanks :) will just setup my stuff command line the first time :)
<MZM> how can I get dbase support for PHP5?
<variant> britt: there are alternatives to phpbb..
<britt> holycow: dude, i havent ran windows in over three years
<jldugger> variant, the db is probably not on the server running phpBB
<britt> straight.
<Rasta> holycow, ok, what i want to know its if a website that im testing locally in apache can be accesed by both, the linux native browsers and IE running trough vmware
<holycow> MZM, that is a #php questio nactually
<holycow> :)
<Rasta> thanks
<holycow> britt, sweet :)
<variant> jldugger: by default.. it is
<britt> I love it, i was *SO* tired of re-doing crap every three months
<MZM> holycow: well - it's on Ubuntu
<holycow> Rasta, yes they can, no problem at all
<Rasta> excellent
<holycow> MZM, that makes no difference
<britt> I have a OLD 1.7Ghz P4 system with Rambus ram that has been running and playing music for weeks now with no hiccups
<MZM> holycow: I dont ask how to use it, buth how it is done in Ubuntu
<holycow> setting up a particular individual package is generally an area of expertice requiring specialized knowledge ... this is just a general ubuntu chan probably wont find the help here.  i'm just trying to be helpfull thats all.
<djuussGUIroot> haha britt i have one of those
<djuussGUIroot> the first p4 :P
<holycow> MZM, its done the same as in any distro, php config doesn't change actually
<britt> djuussGUIroot: yep. 2 bad caps caused major issues. resoldered caps and its stable, i'll wait till it dies.
<MZM> holycow: you mean - recompile?
<Phlosten> old p4? wow, now i feel like i am on an ancient machine i still run an athlon 1.6Ghz as my main workstation :)
<vanhtu1987> Hi, will someone answer this question please ? Does the kernel support image blitting in console ?
<britt> I'm still waiting for my p3 800 board to die lol
<holycow> britt,  this here is a 1.4 ghz thunderbird system used as a home desktop system
<variant> vanhtu1987: tile blitting?
<rylasasin> http://moskaudance.ytmnd.com/ what do I need to make the sound play on this site... isn't flash I have that already
* MZM could be using Gentoo/Slackware if it requires recompilation
<holycow> it does everything, i have no need reason to get rid of it :)
<variant> vanhtu1987: if thats what you mean then yes i think it does
<vanhtu1987> no, I mean support displaying images ?
<holycow> MZM, generally no, on debian/ubuntu you just install the php package then the right modules
<djuussGUIroot> man that thing cost me an arm and a leg, i also got the first geforce 3 in it
<variant> vanhtu1987: yes, using hte frame buffer
<britt> I have a ibook next to me (g3) but I cnat get wifi here at the office
<vanhtu1987> hte ?
<variant> vanhtu1987: for example, you can watch a movie full screen without x on the fb
<MZM> holycow: so - back to my first Q: which one?
<variant> vanhtu1987: using mplayer
<djuussGUIroot> just that geforce was as expensive as the ps3 when it just came out 0_o
<holycow> MZM, i won't be able to tell you exactly what package you need for php5 but i do know all you would need is to installed prebuilt packages.  i'm sorry i cannot be more specific than that.
<vanhtu1987> can you please give me a direction/link ?
<vanhtu1987> I've used mplayer for video playing but that was only in ASCII
<wickedpuppy> MZM, actually if you search for php in synaptic you could see ... nvm :P
<variant> vanhtu1987: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MPlayer_on_Framebuffer
<rylasasin> http://moskaudance.ytmnd.com/ what do I need to make the sound play on this site... isn't flash I have that already
<holycow> mzm  apt-cache search php5 should give you a good start you can muck about with
<holycow> php5-odbc  might help if thats how you are accessing dbs
<vanhtu1987> thanks, my actual question is: I have w3m and installed w3m-img, in X terminal the images were displaying perfectly, will it be possile in console ?
<wickedpuppy> mind ya .. mysql has its own php5 package .. unless i am wrong
<variant> vanhtu1987: not that i am aware of
<holycow> i think it does but i'venot done any php stuff in yhears
<variant> vanhtu1987: it may be though..
<variant> vanhtu1987: i have never seen it
<kraut> moin
<variant> vanhtu1987: there is a small x implementation for embedded devices you could use at a push i suppose
<rylasasin> hmmm looks like its just wavs that need to find out how to get to play off the net
<variant> rylasasin: you have mplayer plugin or somthing for firefox?
<vanhtu1987> variant: ok, thanks anyway. apt-cache show w3m-img gave me a hint that w3m-img supports inline images in X terminal and 'Linux frame buffer'' ? I wonder what does 'frame buffer' mean ?
<vanhtu1987> lsmod said 'fbcon' and 'vesafb' modules were loaded.
<variant> vanhtu1987: its direct access to the graphics cards frame buffer.. if your card is supported (probably is) then that should work'
<variant> vanhtu1987: thats a good start :)'
<holycow> time to rebootie
<variant> vanhtu1987: test it with mplayer -vo fb file.avi
<holycow> lets see if upstart successfully replaced initv here :)
<rylasasin> didn't
<Rasta> one more doubt, a virtual machine like vmware when using it it takes the half of the pc resources?
<variant> Rasta: vmware or other simmilar software generaly use as little resources as possihble
<vanhtu1987> variant: thank you, I'll try that. I'l come back with w3m later.
<variant> Rasta: its normaly possible to get modified guest os's to run with minnimal slow down.. like 4% drop in performance
<variant> vanhtu1987: gl
<rylasasin> I have mplayer plugin but thats not helping
<rylasasin> variant
<fateisajester> he y i just went to walmart and decided to get a video card so that i can have 3d acceleration. before i open the box i wanted to ask if anyone know weather or not it will work. it is a geforce mx4000
<variant> rylasasin: sorry, cant really help then.. you could try one of the other plugins.. there are many
<Rasta> variant, ok, but for example i need it to use photoshop managing a lot of images and using memory extensively, thats not a problem then, or its configurable
<rylasasin> like what?
<variant> fateisajester: yes it will work, you will need to isntall nvidia drivesr though'
<jldugger> rylasasin, totem-xine-firefox-plugin =/
<rylasasin> I don't know what to try, i'm just a simple windows convert trying to prove that linux CAN be used in the real world.
<fateisajester> do you know where i can read up on that>
<variant> Rasta: vmware or other simmilar programs are really not designed for that kind of work
<jldugger> rylasasin, it can be, looks like you just picked a bad day =(
<variant> Rasta: performance will not be optimal imo.. i have never tried it with photoshop though so ymmv
<Rasta> variant, ok, ill try, this is the last shoot to dump windows or i will stay with both OS on my pc
<variant> jldugger: I have allready proved that gnu/linux can be used int he real world...
<Ayabara> In fc5 I had to add a couple of lines to /etc/yp.conf, saying 'domain <name> server nis'. can't find yp.conf in ubuntu. is the file named something else, or isn't the configuration the same?
<variant> Rasta: is it photoshop you need only?
<Rasta> yes
<Khamael> shouldn`t there be a ubuntu-aiglx channel?
<variant> Rasta: then you are SOL
<holycow> variant, i'm switching our company of 200 desktops to ubuntu
<holycow> oh yes indeedy it can be done
<variant> Khamael: #ubuntu-xgl
<Rasta> SOL?
<variant> Khamael: for both xgl and aiglx
<holycow> what do you mean?
<holycow> gimp is a fine ps replacement
<Khamael> variant: ok
<variant> Rasta: sh#t out of luck :/
<variant> holycow: hardly
<holycow> *cough*
<Rasta> haha
<variant> holycow: but lets not start that argument
<holycow> scuseme punk?
<holycow> :)
<Rasta> holycow, yeah hardly
<holycow> i use it in production ... albeit not print :)
<britt> is there any use for a huge HP NetServer these days? 3x9.1GB SCSI RAID 5 array
<rob> I'm sure I could give it a good home at least :)
<variant> for simple images or modifications to photos it is adequate but for any advanced stuff it is a pita
<holycow> yeah all ps users say that
<Rasta> :(
<variant> britt: yeah, post it to me
<holycow> i've tested out all those users
<holycow> they usually know jack shit
<MistaED> rylasasin: i use photoshop 7 under wine, even works properly with the tablet
<britt> variant: huh?
<holycow> and are not willing to learn new ways of doing things
<avagant_> guys so far i like fluxbox, cept aterm things.
<variant> britt: i have used gimp for about 5 years..
<avagant_> !aterm
<ubotu> aterm: Afterstep XVT - a VT102 emulator for the X window system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (dapper), package size 77 kB, installed size 224 kB
<holycow> ps users are basically too arogant to let go of their warez
<laska> is there channel where newbie can get info?
<avagant_> !xterm
<ubotu> xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 208-3.1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 387 kB, installed size 960 kB
<variant> holycow: and i have used ps for about 2
<avagant_> !eterm
<ubotu> eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-8.3build2 (dapper), package size 431 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<holycow> variant, i've used ps since about ps3 or 4
<britt> variant: awesome man, gimp is cool
<jldugger> holycow, understandable, given that their profession is built  upon using this horribly complex piece of software ;)
<holycow> i cannot remember when i started
<rylasasin> hmmm totem-xine-firefox-plugin works, but its fuzzy
<holycow> i used to be a professional graphic designer before i decided that i didn't like my clients thinking they knew more about design than me
<variant> britt: gimp is ok, I dont like it though
<holycow> yep gimp and cmyk don't mix, but there isn't a lot else it can't do.
<holycow>  variant that is usually what it comes down to
<holycow> people don't like but
<avagant_> i wish photoshop came with linux
<holycow> it has nothing to do with it not being good enough
<holycow> its a stupendously capable tool
<Rasta> it does
<britt> variant: is tehre anythign 'better' than gimp? I think its too....bloated for light tasks
<avagant_> actually photoshop is pretty bloated.
<holycow> if anyone needs a ps replacement it can really really do a bangup job, especially if you forget the ps shortcuts and learn the new ones
<rylasasin> not to mention expensive
<jldugger> rylasasin, which is partly why I suggested gstreamer.  unfortunately it currently depends on something that isn't in the repos at the moment.  might be up tomorrow. or ask in #ubuntu-motu why totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin is broken
<variant> britt: kpain, xpaint, tuxpaint, there are a bunch of vector editors too that are nice
<chemaja> krita?
<britt> cool
<MistaED> variant: i've tried to use the gimp recently, compared to photoshop it's not bad
<headcrash> hey, I've created a user, but I can log in as that user because I haven't set a password for it. How do I do that?
<britt> i'm out fellas, later! thanks for all the help :)
<avagant_> yah, too bad when i got this computer with windoze it came with photoshop already installed.
<holycow> you REALLY REALLY haveto force your self to use gimp
<variant> MistaED: its all personal preference'
<avagant_> I can't figure out gimp, all the menu's are crazy.
<holycow> i will freely admit that it took a looooooong time to RELEARN that
<iamtheobject> heh, my girl asked me to install ubuntu after she played with the desktop one I have, I gace her the disk and said put it in and click the install button
<iamtheobject> heh
<jldugger> but man i really hate the multiwindow layout. ps isn't any better though =(
<holycow> once you learn ps, man it is harder than giving up crack
<MistaED> some things i have trouble with is trying to adjust the brush size more than 19x19 and the brush editor wouldn't let me click on anything to make it bigger
<headcrash> USE THE GIMPSHOP PLUGIN TO MAKE IT FEEL MORE LIKE PHOTOSHOP
<Rasta> dude, this PHotoshop-gimp argument always its the same
<halex-ab> lol
<iamtheobject> two days later pratically computer stupid person using ubuntu for everything
<czer323> holycow, i think it's because we're soooo used to photoshop. i mean, hell if they started putting the steering wheels on the other side of the car, we'd all throw fits.
<avagant_> there's a gimpshop plugin?
<holycow> but once you get it, the gimp designers are right, the gui actually is pretty darned good and very fast ... plus or minus a few things
<holycow> czer323, imho i agree 100%
<headcrash> avagant_, yes. google it. best thing you'll do all day.
<MistaED> the gimp works far better with layers/alpha maps than photoshop does though, far better
<halex-ab> to me, it's just the lack of plugins..
<holycow> it took me about 1.5 years to get my brain around
<mjr> (it's not a plugin)
<czer323> avagant_, not a plugin.  different install of gimp with different layouts similar to photoshop
<holycow> your right, its like a mindsuck ...
<rylasasin> lol
<variant> holycow: lol, the gimp developers are programmers not artists. they are arogant as anyone i have ever seen to boot
<headcrash> so anyway, I need help - how do I set a password for a user that I've created, but has no password?
<holycow> variant, actually thats not quite true
<variant> holycow: #gimp on irc.gimp.net and you wills ee what i mean
<holycow> variant, i used to think that too
<Rasta> variant, thats the problem
<holycow> oh i know i'm banned
<holycow> :)
<vanhtu1987> headcrash: passwd [username] 
<rylasasin> not to mention PS costs an arm and a leg
<Rasta> mmm
<variant> holycow: i have spoken with them many times. i know exactly what i am talking about
<holycow> they may be jackasses but they actually know workflow quite well
<headcrash> vanhtu1987, thx
<rylasasin> more than a new computer these says almost
<halex-ab> headcrash, or sudo -u <user> passwd
<czer323> I think a lot of linux stuff needs to seriously undergo usability studies.  i mean, yeah, it may do everything in the world, but without being relateively easy to do... Who wants to use it?
<holycow> its  not as bad as people say the situation is
<djuussGUIroot> whoot 6.06 downloaded :D
<holycow> variant, like i said, i'm banned
<djuussGUIroot> goodbye irc as root !
<avagant_> I really want to learn aterm.
<holycow> :)
<kraut> CEO of redhat died :(
<Rasta> holycow, then why people dont use gimp
<djuussGUIroot> now i gotta find an empty cd
<Rasta> if youre good youre good
<variant> holycow: why are you banned?
<holycow> Rasta, from personal experience as an ex graphic designer for years
<rylasasin> i agree with czer323
<variant> avagant_: what do you want to learn exactly?
<holycow> Rasta, i decided to switch because i really like open source and if i wanna preach it i gotta know it
<jldugger> czer323, i think the usabiltiy studies are what's killing gnome's nautilus
<holycow> it took me about 1.5 years to remap the knowledge in my mind ... or get used to it
<djuussGUIroot> dude, RedHat is what got me into linux :S redhat 9 as a 12 yr old, it didnt bother me that it didnt work with my DSL line, it was so shiny and pretty compared to WinME
<holycow> once you use ps ... it is very hard to unlearn
<czer323> jldugger> how so?
<Naked_Snake> Tommorow, fellows, I'm gonna go to war with a bottle and emerge victorious
<rylasasin> amen to that
<holycow> my only issue with ps users is that they refuse to admit that
<czer323> holycow> that's because it's so intuitive. ;)
<holycow> i have no problem with someone saying its hard
<holycow> czer323, actually its not
<Rasta> holycow, i undersnat that, really, but not everybody has 1.5 years to "get used to it"
<holycow> czer323, people are mixing up metaphors
<avagant_> variant: Well I see all these people with fluxbox and their transparent awesome aterms.
<holycow> infact i know think ps is unintitive
<holycow> the gimp ui is very vey well organized
<variant> avagant_: its very simple'
<djuussGUIroot> hehe
<holycow> what people call 'intuitive' they mistake for '10 + years of using it and memorizing it'
<rylasasin> I thnk ubuntu has got to make things more automated
<jldugger> czer323, well, spatial nautilus for one
<holycow> there is a funny thing i have noticed in our transition to linux
<Rasta> flame graphic wars!
<djuussGUIroot> this is the same discussion as Notepad users saying ' omg VI is so counter-intuitive'
<holycow> users DON'T learn how to use a ui
<holycow> users MEMORIZE  ui
<holycow> thats it right there
<czer323> jldugger> spatial is disabled by default in ubuntu.
<Rasta> djuussGUIroot, true
<halex-ab> holycow, indeed
<rylasasin> EG: less useage of the terminal and mroe usuage of automatic installers
<variant> avagant_: read the manpage but for a tester here: aterm -trsb -tr -tint cyan -fg red
<holycow> the problem is that people haveto FORGET the ps ui and MEMORIZE  new one for the exact same thing
<holycow> memorizing is a lot of work
<czer323> jldugger, and it's actually a similar feature to mac's finder.  top right has a button to hide all the extra fluff, aka shortcuts, back buttons etc.
<avagant_> it doesn't change it for me.
<holycow> instead we need to work on teaching people how to LEARN A UI
<variant> avagant_: it has been a long time since i used it so the -tr may not be correct.. thats just off the top of my head
<holycow> its a whole other thing
<holycow> infact
<halex-ab> but it isn't gonna happen..
<holycow> photoshop works the same on a mac as gimp does on linux ... i.e. its not mdi
<holycow> yet we get all windows ujsers comming in saying why gimp isn't mdi
<avagant_> variant: that's awesome. so i guess i have to - the transparency to make it work.
<halex-ab> then again, there's more windows users than mac..
<Rasta> holycow, gimp needs a lot to reach the PS functionality
<variant> holycow: thats rediculous.. a UI by definition should require minimal teaching. it should be obvious. look at the gnome human interface guidelines
<czer323> holycow> teaching people something would cost too much time for people.  Which is why you make products FOR people.  They want to do things.  Not learn how to do things.
<Rasta> thats a fact
<variant> avagant_: sorry?'
<holycow> well duuuh ... the question translates to 'why do i haveto memorize this when i spent all that time meorizing that'
<rylasasin> agreed with rasta
<holycow> Rasta, not true.  outside of channel bit depth and cmyk, what does it need?
<halex-ab> and in the end, give up if the ui is too radically different..
<avagant_> variant: It doesn't usually stay for me, maybe i'm just not doing it right.
<djuussGUIroot> hey quick, cdrecord, howto?
<holycow> variant, actually i used to think that, but its wrong
<avagant_> variant: like if i change the title or something, it doesn't stick.
<djuussGUIroot> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrw <filename> ?
<holycow> you haveto understand learning styles
<variant> avagant_: ah, put it in .bashrc
<djuussGUIroot> its an iso, its got to go on a cd
<holycow> i don't want to argue, i do want to say that the key revolves around people 'memorizing spatially where the ui icons are'
<holycow> the dont learn how to 'use a ui'
<avagant_> variant: What about .Xdefaults?
<variant> lol
<jldugger> czer323, removing the location bar in favor of the boxes seems to have pissed one guy off who's gone about claiming gnome is slowly copying older and older versions of Mac
<variant> avagant_: hmm, it was so long since i set this up :) yes Xdefaults is what i mean!
<holycow> its not a one way street, as much work as needs to be done on a ui end of things, as much work needs to be done by the user to learn the tool
<vanhtu1987> variant: thank you, this is perfect :) I've got w3m working
<avagant_> variant: hahaha
<Geoffrey2> rylasasin, it seems to me there's this fundamental debate in the Linux community as to which direction the movement should be going....
<berent> when i start dapper i get error :This program cannot start until you start the dbus system service.
<berent> It is strongly recommended you reboot your compter after starting messagebus.
<variant> vanhtu1987: excellent
<avagant_> !w3m
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<czer323> jldugger> uh, you can turn the location bar back on.
<rylasasin> actually I think that while Ubuntu has done good so far with this (better than windows in some ways), it needs to get even more easy to use when it comes to updates and plugins and installing things
<avagant_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sidny4> I'm using the live CD to recover some stuff from my raid 0 partitions
<holycow> rylasasin, it cannot get easier
<sidny4> how do I mount so that I can read and write?
<avagant_> I really like fluxbox though, now if I could only step it up right the way I want to.
<rylasasin> cause people see terminals and it tells them that its hard to use
<sidny4> I'm using dmraid
<holycow> rylasasin, any easier and everyone will be running as root
<czer323> jldugger, or just hit ctrl-l to start typing in the folder you wanna go to.
<rylasasin> lol
<holycow> rylasasin, what you are basically is saying is the same thing as microsoft
<variant> rylasasin: yeah, installing software should be simpler on all operating systems. windows has a good idea but badly implemented
<berent> any takers here
<holycow> that convenience trumps security
<SoftIce> hello, how to I install php-pcntl on dapper, there are no packages maching my disciption
<berent> on power manager
<avagant_> I had kde but it made my computer run about as fast as the old apple sitting in the garage.
<SoftIce> i'v even tried --include-pcntl
<holycow> in which case, people should jus tuse windows ... the virus infested crap heap it is
<variant> berent: you have dbus installed?
<czer323> jldugger, hell, next time you're in nautilus, notice how you can type the folder's name and it will highlight.  hit enter, it's in that folde.r  Way easier than remembering exact spelling of folders without seeing them.
<sidny4> how do I mount a partition with read/write using dmraid?
<berent> variant: i dont know
<variant> berent: perhaps dbus is crashing
<jldugger> czer323, yea, autocomplete is nice
<sidny4> I can mount it, but I can't write to it
<berent> yes
<variant> berent: run /etc/init.d/dbus start
<berent> what to do
<Rasta> again, thinking as a programers and not as "standard" to say it in some way, users
<SoftIce> Does anyone know how to install PHP-PCNTL on Ubuntu Dapper, the package no longer exsists ?
<czer323> jldugger> not just autocomplete.  that's been around forever.  Just navigating and selecting folders in nautilus.
<holycow> Rasta, thats wrong too
<holycow> your statement is heavily biased
<variant> SoftIce: if there is no package you will probably have to compile the source
<berent> variant : i started it
<berent> variant:shud i reboot
<SoftIce> I'm wondering if PHP-CLI has it included?
<holycow> you are making assumptions about learning styles that a) are incorrect and b) you arent even making any attempt to find out whether or not this is an issue
<czer323> jldugger, which is why I applaud the fact that linux is becoming easier to use.  Why should things be hard to use?  Would you make kids goto a school to learn things the hard way when there are newer better ways of doing thigns?
<czer323> aka, graphic calculator or using pen and paper?
<variant> berent: berent hmm, possibly'
<czer323> if it's easier... why not use it.
<holycow> that one has really bit me over the last year during our pilot projects
<variant> berent: take a look at the log iles though
<variant> berent: type dmesg
<avagant_> I saw somebody browsing the web with a xterm/aterm and instantly broke out in a cold sweat.
<czer323> Wow, this isn't offtopic? ;)
<variant> berent: also "less /var/log/messages
<avagant_> I thought to myself, wow.
<tk> hmmm well, one more problem to over come with my bluetooth hub now... how to get it to reconnect when its plugged in
<Shadowpillar> sometimes, when you dont have the new methods, the old "harder" methods are the best way to fix things
<rylasasin> I mean I think you could put it in a computer illiterate persons home or in a business office that doesn't use anything else except the tools that come with it and they will use it with no problem
<variant> avagant_: yeah lynx in aterm  is nice :)'
<tk> ie, unplugged/plugged back
<Rasta> holycow, thay are just facts, the only people that use linux are geeks mostly
<jldugger> czer323, he's just a kde fanatic, and i partly agree. it just seems like changes occur not because they're better but because thats how os9 did it
<czer323> avagant_, uh, would you really want to use a term for internet?
<avagant_> czer323: Yes, and I have.
<jldugger> but i hear nautilus is running low on maintianers
<CharonX> Does anyone know how I can move the close window "X" from the right corner of all the application windows to the left corner ? I cannot find anything like that in the preferences but I know it can be done. Anyone have an idea ?
<avagant_> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<avagant_> Wait.
<halex-ab> Rasta, do I really look like a geek from waay over there?
<halex-ab> heh
<holycow> Rasta, not facts.  thats just bias.  i wont convince you of it unfortunately as irc really doesn't exceed beyond one pimping their own ideas into empty space
<variant> tk: what do you mean?
<jldugger> CharonX, its a window Theme thing. you'd have to make your own theme or find one that does that for you.
<variant> avagant_: that doesnt really list even most of them
<djuussGUIroot> i use linux because i cant help it
<tk> variant: if i unplug the dongle, and then plug it back in, it wont reconnect my devices
<variant> tk: thats a problem..
<djuussGUIroot> i cant stand windoze for more then 3 months
<rylasasin> but to the home user (where the real market is) its still hard to use it seems
<variant> tk: what make is it?'
<holycow> the sad part is the situation is a lot better than it seems, but people are so convinced this is a geeks domain they belive stupid things like programmers cannot build good uis
<holycow> heh
<holycow> ah weel
<CharonX> jldugger, Thanks, that is what I thought, but none of the default themes had it moved. Guess its theme hunting for me. Thanks again
<Rasta> holycow, ok dude, this discussion take us to nowhere
<czer323> avagant_ why would you WANT to use a term browser unless X woudlnt' start?
<holycow> well even
<Healot> djuussGUIroot, I have been using windows since Windows 3.1
<tk> variant: I have a logitech and a unicorn adapter
<czer323> There's no possible reason.
<holycow> Rasta, congratulations captain obvious
<Healot> still i know my Windows :)
<variant> tk: gimmie a momment
<holycow> you do know you are on irc right?
<berent> variant:btw whats this dbus for
<avagant_> czer323: Just to do it?
<tk> variant: ok thanks :)
<berent> variant:for hal
<djuussGUIroot> i'm a fish in the water with windows, dont get me wrong
<czer323> avagant_> I can pick my nose and put my boogers on my girlfriend, but is it really that good of an idea?
<Rasta> lol, thats it a linux fan
<variant> berent: its a message passing system, takes a message from one prgram and passes it to annother or from system to system/service etc
<Rasta> all are the same
<Shadowpillar> personally I find the newbie zealotism hilarious in here
<avagant_> czer323: Yes?
<Shadowpillar> I believe most of that goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tk> woah, the volumen up key on my keyboard opens Calculator.... interesting
<djuussGUIroot> i just prefer getting lost in sea over knowing everything there is to know about my little aquarium
<berent> variant:ok lemme reboot and see nothing much in logs
<rylasasin> hmmm when will there be a 586 version and 686 version of ubuntu?
<variant> tk: lol
<variant> berent: ok
<Shadowpillar> ubuntu gets the job done in the quickest most efficient way and it's cost effective, that's why I use it.
<holycow> one mans zealot is another mans enthusiast :)
<holycow> its good to see noobs being excited
<jldugger> berent, its a way to notify programs of events like a new usb mass storage drive was plugged in (by passing messages informing interested programs that an event has occured)
<Shadowpillar> ryanakca: there is.
<Shadowpillar> are
<Shadowpillar> rylasasin: there is
<czer323> Linux seriously needs to become easier to use before it's mainstream.  For example, TRY to setup dual monitors.  I can tell you in like 5 steps how to do it on mac or windows.  Why is it so hard to do on linux?
<unfknblvbl> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Shadowpillar> it's called installing the linux 686 kernel
<djuussGUIroot> errr its not that easy on windows either
<unfknblvbl> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<variant> tk: if you unplug it and plug it in what does dmesg say?'
<holycow> czer323, it doesn't even  haveto become mainstream
<jldugger> Shadowpillar, i think he means building the packages for i686
<rylasasin> lol
<tk> variant: let me check
<unfknblvbl> what can i use to burn ISO ?
<jldugger> which wont happen any time soon
<holycow> czer323, i don't see why it has to become mainstream to begin with
<Shadowpillar> czer323: because of how X is designed, X wasnt meant for many modern day uses
<holycow> whos goal is this?  why do you want joe windows user that doesn't care about security to use linux?
<rylasasin> see its that idea holycow that makes people think that linux is just geek based
<Geoffrey2> czer323, the question becomes, does the Linux world WANT the O/S to become "mainstream".....I think the jury's still out on that one
<avagant_> I like taking screenshots with the terminal.
<variant> tk: is the hub detected but not hte devices attached or nothing not even the hub is detected?
<Shadowpillar> people argue X is the best way to go and keep it at that, yes, X works, but it has some things about it that make it extremely antiquated
<holycow> i think its enough to just get a slice of the pie, big enough to get hardware manufacturers to pay attention and play nice
<djuussGUIroot> <unfknblvbl>, cdrecord /dev/cdrw <filename>
<variant> Geoffrey2: it is mainstream lol
<czer323> Geoffrey2, yeah, i'm going to work on something for free... for a reaaaaaly long time, and i don't want anyone to care.
<holycow> rylasasin, i don't think so, its not exclusionary
<Shadowpillar> to be fair I've never noticed any speed differences between 386 binaries and 686 optimized binaries
<djuussGUIroot> ok whatever, geeks
<Shadowpillar> 64 bit is where you'll notice some change
<holycow> rylasasin, the idea of something being 'easy' to use is usually based on some pretty bad assumptions
<djuussGUIroot> i'm re-installing
<variant> Shadowpillar: yeah, 0.5% difference if that :P
<unfknblvbl> djuussGUIroot: ty
<avagant_> You can't really do much with lynx though.
<tk> variant: hub is detected
<czer323> i agree with variant, Linux is trying to become mainstream.
<Shadowpillar> variant: what? with 64 bit?
<holycow> like for example the expectation tha ta user should be able to administer a system without actually understanding the consequences of their actions
<jldugger> "Linux" isnt trying to do anything
<variant> czer323: it is mainstream ffs lol
<djuussGUIroot> and honestly, windows and linux both have a steep learning curve, just with windows theres not much to learn
<holycow> what jldugger said
<Shadowpillar> variant: or 586/686 optimization
<tk> variant: pasted the 3 lines in /msg to you
<eclipse75> linux is just linux
<holycow> djuussGUIroot, thats not true actually
<eclipse75> it isnt trying anything
<rylasasin> in what contry varients
<holycow> windows has been around for so long everyone has 'memorized th eui
<rylasasin> *cariant
<jldugger> Ubuntu may be, GNOME & KDE might be
<variant> Shadowpillar: yeah you might see a reduction in performance for some apps on 64bit'
<unfknblvbl> djuussGUIroot: it failed
<holycow> thats really waht it is
<czer323> variant> it's just well known.  that doesnt' mean mainstream for desktop users.  I do wonder what the number of actual desktop users is for linux.
<eclipse75> its just a project of thousands of computer enthusiasts
<czer323> I know that mac is like 5-6% of all computer users.
<djuussGUIroot> <unfknblvbl>, be more specific
<holycow> linux is no harder, its just that people haveto 'remember a whole ton of new stuff' and thats hard work
<mjr> variant, not too likely with x86(_64)
<unfknblvbl> djuussGUIroot: hang on i'll try somethnig else first
<variant> hey lets all go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holycow> anyway what is this 'typical desktop user' this 'mainstream' people talk about
<holycow> i don't think ther eis such a thing
<jldugger> holycow, even for a lot of people, the only thing they have to remember is their password and how to use firefox
<czer323> mvoing to offtopic
<eclipse75> linux is healthier though. due to more power to the user and better features ;)
<rylasasin> and if you DO make it mainstream... eh maybe america isn't the best place to start
<holycow> i think there are a whole ton of niches that that can be chopped into
<djuussGUIroot> like i said, a distro like ubuntu/suse/mandriva is just as hard to learn as windows, its just that everyone already knows windows
<holycow> jldugger, which begs the question, which part of that is hard on linux?
<djuussGUIroot> <unfknblvbl>, apt-get install k3b if you want easy burning
<Geoffrey2> czer323, I think the question is "Can you make Linux an operating system that a majority of the computer users out there would use, without losing what makes Linux...Linux?"
<variant> tk: do you have usbview installed?
<Healot> hardware driver for some fancy hardwares
<tk> variant: not that I know of, let me check
<czer323> Geoffrey2, Define linux then... In the offtopic room ;)
<Healot> like wifi, camera, 3d accelerators etc
<holycow> Geoffrey2, my answer to that is its already here
<holycow> BUT
<Healot> that the main issues atm
<variant> tk: lsusb too'
<avagant_> It's funny that lynx doesn't like google.
<eclipse75> but for learning linux to its extent, ubuntu or mandriva or suse are not distros of choice (in my oppinion)
<avagant_> Or maybe it's the other way around.
<jldugger> holycow, the part where you cant install gstreamer-plugins for firefox because someone uploaded it dependent on -ubuntu4 when only -ubuntu1 is available =)
<variant> avagant_: works here
<tk> lsusb, I have, just installed usbview
<djuussGUIroot> Healot: My webcam doesnt work on windows, it works on ubuntu out of the box
<variant> avagant_: trye links and links2 also
<Shadowpillar> personally, I dont see linux as ever hitting mainstream, it'll be a niche market, or it'll be in things people use and they won't know or care, it is changing the world, but not in a direct manner like microsoft has, microsoft did do one good thing, and that was spreading the adoption of affordable home PCs which boomed many good technologies. Despite all the shit that came with it. (monopolies, antitrust, etc)
<Shadowpillar> otherwise, fuck them.
<holycow> jldugger, what does a regular user have business administering their own system without understanding or having the skill to do so?
<Healot> djuussGUIroot, you disgust me :)
<avagant_> it says my client has issues with something or other.
<unfknblvbl> djuussGUIroot: i just richt clicked the ISO image, and slected write to dvd lol
<holycow> that is really the issue with windows
<Geoffrey2> lesse, I just installed mplayer, anyone know where I need to go looking for it, since it's not in the application menu?
<tk> variant: ok, have usbview open now
<holycow> its not that windows is terrible
<phrizer> djuussGUIroot, My webcam works on windows, but can't get it running with linux ;/
<unfknblvbl> i wasn't expecting it to be that easy stupid easy ubuntu
<holycow> its that microsoft tells people or lets them assume that they can be a user AND a sysadmin
<Shadowpillar> linux makes a great alternative when windows isnt enough
<variant> tk: does it list the hub attached devices?'
<holycow> wihtout having to know a single thing
<holycow> i don't see a problem there
<eclipse75> linux is a project, an alternative. it wasnt meant to be huge anyways
<eclipse75> and if the market dies out on linux. linux will never die
<variant> hey, #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<holycow> eclipse75, i think that is incredibly important to remember
<cpk2> Geoffrey2: to play something you can just do mplayer /my/file/is/here.(someformat)
<Shadowpillar> phrizer: any info?
<variant> hey, #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<variant> hey, #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<jldugger> holycow, i realize you're an admin at work, but what should people at home do? hire someone to fix their computer daily?
<tk> variant: yah, the comp sees the hub, I just have to run hhid --search to reconnect everything if I unplug it
<djuussGUIroot> no i swear, its a logitech cheap thingy. Now, logitech made a new webcam, and gave it the same name. So now there are no more drivers anywhere for this old thing, exept on the cd which i lost. But on ubuntu it works right away
<holycow> eclipse75, it never will indeed, i agree with you totally
<cpk2> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Shadowpillar> phrizer: make, etc
<rylasasin> lol no one wants to go to offtopic cause you forget the debate
<variant> tk: so running hhid --search fixes it?
<Shadowpillar> eh forget this
<Shadowpillar> I'm tired
<unfknblvbl> cpk2: its actually random chatter ABOUT ubuntu not just random chatter
<holycow> jldugger, i understand your question, i understand that what you are sayhing is 'why can't everyone just make hardware and software that just works'
<djuussGUIroot> and im re-installing
<holycow> jldugger, i totally agree with that
<tk> variant: yes, that and clicking the connect button on all 3 of my devices
<variant> holycow: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<holycow> jldugger, the problem is that none of this stuff really works really well, either here or on windows
<phrizer> Shadowpillar, how idea, some cheap asian thing for like $5. Would have to plug it in again to see any information. It stowed away somewhere in a cupboard.
<eclipse75> bleh just too much gossip from people about the entire linux commercial issue
<phrizer> s/how/No
<cpk2> unfknblvbl: isnt ubuntu-offtopic for ubuntu random chatter? =P
<variant> tk: you could add that command to the udev rules for that device.. let me see if i can find out how
<tk> variant: it before I got this hub, the Logitech one would work as soon as I plugged it in...
<holycow> jldugger, its why mac is a closed platform.  if you want to sysadmin, you need to have some knowledge
<jldugger> holycow, maybe thats why over half of my LUG group owns a powerbook =(
<tk> now even the logitech doesnt do it
<docgnome> Hrm. Does anyone know of a good cups tutorial for setting up printer sharing?
<eclipse75> ... never try to email a 400mb file
<variant> tk: annoying!
<unfknblvbl> cpk2: i was talking about stuff too random in ubuntu-offtopic i was told to move to off-topic
<holycow> jldugger, maybe, i think thats just eleetism, i've lost my respect for apple a while ago
<unfknblvbl> cpk2: it was an op who told me to move >.<
<cpk2> unfknblvbl: ahahahaaha
<myesterious> I got "permission denied" when build and run c++ src on Codeblocks, Can anyone help me ?
<cpk2> thats awesome
<holycow> maybe its that they are now just another intel case maker
<tk> variant: yup :) especially the pushing the connect and then running hhid --search for the devices :)
<djuussGUIroot> Abort/Retry/Ignore?
<variant> tk: do you have to do both?'
<jldugger> holycow, i donno. one guy even runs osx on his non mac laptop =(
<variant> tk: you can't just run the command, you have to press connect also?
<tk> variant: hhid wont see the devices if I dont click their buttons (on the device)
<variant> tk: hmm, not much udev can do about that :/
<djuussGUIroot> i'm gonna buy a iMac G5
<djuussGUIroot> theyre so pretty
<hoelk> jldugger: i know a girl that uses some weird windows pimping software to make her xp look like macosx
<hoelk> ;)
<holycow> jldugger, i really don't think it gets any easier than ubuntu.  you don't loose the 'properness' of a security model, and these guys brought th euser as close to sys admin as you will ever get them without knowing how to do much
<tk> variant: hmmm but it worked before... (w/o doing it?)
<variant> djuussGUIroot: i am using an ibook g4, it sucks (looks pretty though :))
<halex-ab> bah, mac people in the ubuntu channel - get out I say..! lol
<halex-ab> ;)
<holycow> jldugger, expecting apt to get any easier ... i donno.  i have users click and install software at home on a few boxes i helped install.  if it borks they don't really blink, mostly it just installs.
<djuussGUIroot> dude i'd get an ibook g4, and only use it to feed music into my stereo, just for looks
<variant> tk: yeah.. odd. have you upgraded or altered any software between working and not working?
<jldugger> holycow, i think automated testing should be capable of catching bugs like "totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin not installable"
<djuussGUIroot> its awesome, until you actually need to get some work done
<holycow> we are missing a few guis for things like monitor selection, dual moni setup, cups advanced config (wihtout going via http ui), that kinda thing sure
<tk> variant: only thing I've done was tried installing some other bluetooth software to try and fix it after it stopped working
<eclipse75> bleh mac is over rated
<eclipse75> way over rated
<djuussGUIroot> good looking tho, thats what counts
<eclipse75> lol
<holycow> jldugger, well its getting there.  mark is gracious enough to spend wads of cash up front.  now we haveto start figuring out how to get this stuff to pay for it self with cash going the other way
<variant> tk: I am sorry but I dont think i can help fix this :(
<holycow> as soon as that starts to happen you will see a lot more of that sort of thing happening
<jldugger> holycow, isnt that up to canonical?
<eclipse75> yeah just buy the case to one and do a little shin diggin on there thur piece
<variant> tk: try slapping it against the wall, that sometimes works '
<variant> tk: :)
<holycow> jldugger, why should it only be canonical?
<holycow> why can't you or i help?
<djuussGUIroot> ill get a g5 and slap some really ugly linux on it
<holycow> this isn't a charity, at least thats how i look at it
<jldugger> well, i guess i meant, canonical is working on it
<docgnome> I'm looking for a cups tutorial for setting up printer sharing anyone know of a good one?
<jldugger> but you kinda made it sound like "mark gave us some money, now we're on our own"
<holycow> jldugger, sure, but can you really complain? i think they are doing a great job.  this is one hugass project, i'm more than willing to cut someone slack for spending their own money doing this
<docgnome> I've poked around google and can't seem to find anything that works
<nysosym> can anyone help me please to find these icon?
<nysosym> http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotnysosymfilebrowserrp4.png
<variant> docgnome: http://www.linuxprinting.org/cups-doc.html
<holycow> jldugger, thats my attitude sure
<holycow> when was the last time youve seen any open source project get money, let alone scads for years?
<jldugger> GNU?
<djuussGUIroot> G5 would look really good with a GUI that uses *excessive* transparancy effects and a background image of whats behind the monitor, with a really trimmed gui
<jldugger> or maybe blender ;)
<holycow> jldugger, lol, not a great example
<holycow> also NOT  great example, considering they went broke and barely managed to buy out code on a one time basis
<holycow> mozilla managed to wrangle up that google deal but thats the exception not the rule
<djuussGUIroot> ok im off
<variant> JDStone: I donated 50 euro to a free software project a few weeks ago
<holycow> variant, :) sweet
<variant> holycow: I donated 50 euro to a free software project a few weeks ago
<variant> wrong nick
<holycow> i pay regularly for development on various open source application servers
<jldugger> heh, how about any of the people orcale bought recently? ;)
<tk_> ugh
<holycow> not us thats for sure :)
<variant> tk: any luck?
<tk> variant: last I saw was me saying I had only tried swapping hubs
<jldugger> reiser apparently makes good money selling non-gpl liscences
<jldugger> im not sure how that works in the kernel
<holycow> hans seems to think he is always in debt
<cmatheson> i've read that ekiga can talk to windows users running netmeeting or msn messenger... how does one do that?  does msn messenger support SIP?
<holycow> although he has bigger problems these days, being his wife is missing under dubious circumstances :/
<swashbucklinstev> Flash on AMD64?
<jldugger> swashbucklinstev, hope you like chroot
<holycow> cmatheson, netmeeting runs over some open source protocol ... h.2342234x something like that
<swashbucklinstev> jldugger: oh :-(
<mjr> cmatheson, netmeeting at least supports h323, though you need a codec pack to be compatible with ekiga. dunno about messenger, some claims about sip support, practice unclear
<holycow> they just implemented it, thus you can talk to netmeeting people
<Healot> linux32+firefox 32-bit and flash
<jldugger> swashbucklinstev, they dont provide 64bit binaries
<variant> hans reiser's wife is missing, presumed dead
<eclipse75> swiftfox :D
<tk> variant: worse case.... I know how to fix it by hand now :) which is a step ahead :)
<holycow> th4ere is no 64 bit for windows either btw
<swashbucklinstev> jldugger: libflash is worthless too :-S
<sc0tt> hey folks.
<holycow> variant, :/ indeed
<variant> tk: what did youd o to fix it?
<sc0tt> whats the correct method of configuring alsa with bunutu?
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: when did that happen?
<variant> sc0tt: it should be pre confiigured
<holycow> about a month or so ago
<sc0tt> its not :>
<swashbucklinstev> eesh
<tk> variant: possible solution would be to force a connection to the address of the specific device.... (current by hand is connecting the dvices with hhid and clicking their find me buttons)
<sc0tt> sound is configured, but wrongly
<cmatheson> holycow: mjr: so basically nothing on windows works out of the box?  is there an open-source client or something i could recommend my friends so that they stop bugging me about using msn messenger?
<sc0tt> clear
<sc0tt> oopsy :P
<crimsun> sc0tt: how is it wrongly configured?
<variant> cmatheson: amsn is very good, gaim also but not as "easy to use"
<sc0tt> crimsun, I have a 5.1 card, which i was going to configure to use all channels to play stereo sound
<ariitaia> eure ma
<sc0tt> by doing this:
<sc0tt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261317
<holycow> cmatheson, depends what you want.  video conferencing?
<holycow> or just chat?
<variant> sc0tt: creative sound blaster?
<cmatheson> variant: er, sorry, i'm looking for something that would support the webcam
<cmatheson> holycow: yeah
<sc0tt> yes
<holycow> if chat you could just use gaim to talk to anything
<crimsun> ScottK: don't create an asoundrc unless you /must/
<sc0tt> well, i must :P
<sc0tt> I want my other channels playing music :>
<avagant_> !mrxvc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mrxvc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant_> !mrxvt
<variant> sc0tt: creative cards are crappy, contrary to popular belife there is much better open source support for other manufacturers
<crimsun> ScottK: with most current cards, you can access the 5.1 functionality by using plug:surround51
<ubotu> mrxvt: lightweight multi-tabbed X terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 118 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ariitaia> when the last ubuntu 6.10 edgy will come ?
<sc0tt> I don't plan on changing the card
<halex-ab> ariitaia, some time this month..
<halex-ab> hopefully
<variant> sc0tt: thats not really an alsa setup problem, you can do it with other programs.. (i'm just trying to remember the name of one in particular)
<sc0tt> I was just wondering why ubuntu doesn't have alsaconf :>
<ariitaia> yes hopefully
<variant> sc0tt: ME TOO!
<crimsun> ScottK: sorry
<MistaED> variant: from what i've used of amsn, it is far from good ;)
<crimsun> sc0tt: those statements were intended for you.
<variant> sc0tt: alsaconf is so fabulous.. i cant get over the fact that its not included
<tk> variant: err found it :) forcing the hub to contact an addy will make them handshake :)
<sc0tt> gaim's the best!
<crimsun> variant: / sc0tt: it's not needed for pci devices
<sc0tt> yeah crimsun, i was like
<sc0tt> wtf!
<variant> MistaED: well, its most simmilar to msn althought he interface is ugly it is very usable
<MistaED> gaim is stable but lacks buzz, it has no webcam support and it's 2006
<sc0tt> also, if i use xmms for example
<tk> variant: so... with Udev could I do that?
<sc0tt> and select the alsa plugin
<sc0tt> it doesn't work :/
<variant> tk: awsome. should be able to
<MistaED> variant: apart from that, amsn crashes all the time for me
<crimsun> sc0tt: did you change the default device for alsa in xmms's preferences to 'default'?
<variant> MistaED: i dont realy use it any more but it never crashed for me
<sc0tt> yes
<sc0tt> just out of curiosity
<crimsun> sc0tt: and you disabled esd in System> Preferences> Sound> [Disable]  software sound mixing ?
<sc0tt> should /proc/asounds/cards
<sc0tt> have my card in it?
<crimsun> sc0tt: if the driver is loaded, yes.
<variant> tk: for your own reference, this is what i am looking at: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<nacer> hi
<nacer> my ubuntu have do somethink wird
<sc0tt> oo /proc/asounds/cards doesn't exist :O
<tk> variant: yah I was jus tlooking at the man page :) that might be more useful though :D
<nacer> he give me root shell
<crimsun> sc0tt: well, is the proper driver even loaded?
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, interesting....the same videos that were unviewable in totem-xine look fine in mplayer...obviously I'll just use mplayer, but I wonder why totem-xine won't work for me
<sc0tt> i'm starting to think not
<nacer> because he detect theyre is not so much process running
<nacer> the problem is i have a lot of process running
<sc0tt> btw, ESD was working alright
<crimsun> sc0tt: it's /proc/asound/cards, not /proc/asounds/cards
<variant> tk: it has a sections "running external programs upon certain events" i think its exactly waht your looking for'
<holycow> Geoffrey2, no w32codecs?
<sc0tt> root@starlet:~# cat /proc/asound/cards
<sc0tt> 0 [SAA7134        ] : SAA7134 - SAA7134
<sc0tt>                      saa7130[0]  at 0xe2000000 irq 5
<sc0tt> 1 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<sc0tt>                      AudigyLS [SB0310]  at 0xd400 irq 11
<variant> tk: have it send you an email if somone plugs in an unknown usb key :P
<crimsun> sc0tt: no, it's loaded just fine.
<sc0tt> interesting
<Geoffrey2> holycow, supposedly they're installed
<crimsun> sc0tt: you have a "24-bit" sb live, which is, unfortunately, a piece of crap
<tk> variant: hehe, thanks, I'm looking at that now :)
<holycow> some codecs just aren't supported :/
<holycow> depends\
<docgnome> variant: My config is exactly as they say should work. Or it looks like it is anyway, and it doesn't work.
<variant> docgnome: what was your problem again?
<variant> docgnome: the printers? sorry but I am no expert..
<holycow> there are thousands of file formats * 10's of thousands of compression schemes * 100's of thousands of settings
<docgnome> variant: setting up printer shairng with cups
<holycow> a lot can go wrong :)
<variant> docgnome: only had a printer once and it worked out of the box :)
<willys_fueguino> a question:  on ubuntu exists a keymap called en_km???
<crimsun> sc0tt: for instance, that 24-bit sb live does not support pcm multiopen natively in hardware, so you can't play multiple sounds at once. You have to rely on dmix (which is enabled by default for the ca0106 driver).
<docgnome> variant: Oh aye. It works alright. I just can't seem to be able to share it.
<variant> willys_fueguino: what country is it?
<crimsun> sc0tt: (i.e., the 24-bit/7.1 sb live is a very crippled version of the normal sb live)
<willys_fueguino> variant, actually, is a spanish 105 keys keyboard...
<tk> variant: now to figure it all out :) never used udev before
<variant> docgnome: hmm, if you followed the tutorial then there is not much i can do. find a cups network printing troubleshooting link
<sc0tt> interesting
<variant> tk: its cool as hell
<variant> willys_fueguino: ah, spanish is ssupported.. is that what your looking for?
<variant> I'm off to bed for an hour.. later all!
<tk> variant: nto familiar with any of that stuff though :P sysfs etal
<willys_fueguino> variant, im looking for a keymap wich ends with _km its for the lkl keylogger
<holycow> cya
<holycow> :)
<tk> ahh usbview works instead
<tk> hehe
<Geoffrey2> holycow, well, I'm having problems with both .wmv and .mov......two rather commonly used formats, as far as I know
<holycow> and both proprietary
<holycow> neither are documented, both are reverse engineered so
<sc0tt> crimsun, speaker-test fails always too
<holycow> .wmv has okay support ... w32codecs seems to just bring over the dll
<sc0tt> that a bad sign? :>
<crimsun> sc0tt: no
<holycow> and try to use that to playback that format ... same for .mov
<crimsun> sc0tt: what syntax are you using?
<willys_fueguino> oh I found it, but's only on english, french and and italian...
<holycow> thats in totem-xine
<tk> variant: am I correct in assuming that the configure path in usbview is the path I need for udev?
<Geoffrey2> holycow, well, the reality is most of the formats in wide use right now are proprietary...maybe that will change in time, but so far that doesn't seem to be happening
<sc0tt> speaker-test -c6 -Dplug:surround51
<sc0tt> brb
<osfameron> if my Dapper laptop is failing to hibernate, sometimes with a popup saying something like "HAL, failed to hibernate", how do I go about debugging this?
<osfameron> ah. there are some hdc: and ide: errors during the hibernate attempt
<berent> whats meant by ekiga in ekiga software
<osfameron> any suggestions?
<sc0tt> weee
<tk> hmmm need food
<crimsun> sc0tt: that tells speaker-test to try and use the first card, which isn't what you want. You either need to use plug:surround51:1, or use an index mask for saa7134-alsa.
<matti> Morning.
<sc0tt> ah
<sc0tt> okay!
<crimsun> sc0tt: I recommend the latter; it's less error-prone.
<crimsun> sc0tt: e.g., echo options saa7134-alsa index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134-alsa
<sc0tt> hey that worked :>
<sc0tt> thing is
<sc0tt> 0 [SAA7134        ] : SAA7134 - SAA7134
<sc0tt>                      saa7130[0]  at 0xe2000000 irq 5
<sc0tt> 1 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<sc0tt>                      AudigyLS [SB0310]  at 0xd400 irq 11
<sc0tt> whats the first card?
<crimsun> the one with index 0.
<sc0tt> because onboard sound is disabled in the bios
<swashbucklinstev> jldugger: hm, this is for breezy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=90106 - how long ago was Breezy? Should I expect much difference?
<sc0tt> no no
<sc0tt> literally
<sc0tt> what is that carad
<sc0tt> card*
<crimsun> i.e., your tv capture card.
<sc0tt> it shouldn't be there
<holy_cow> damnit
<sc0tt> lol
<sc0tt> oh
<sc0tt> ya
<sc0tt> it is
<holy_cow> i wason a good proprietary codec schpeal :)
<sc0tt> :D
<JakeConnor> installing an os on a raid 1 is ok right?
<berent> Ekiga softphone on dapper - which language it is taken
<holycow> JakeConnor, sure.  raid 1 is great
<sc0tt> crimsun, is it possible to set the creative card to be default for everything?
<fredl> hi guys. Anybody know if it's possible to send faxes to an HP Photosmart printer that's connected to the network?
<crimsun> see the echo line I gave you above
<holycow> JakeConnor, you just gotta makesure the raid card is supported, if its not you will be up to your armspits in hackery
<sc0tt> echo options saa7134-alsa index=-2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134-alsa
<sc0tt> that one crimson?
<crimsun> sc0tt: yes.
<JakeConnor> holycow: my motherboard has built in raid support
<crimsun> I'm away for a meeting
<swashbucklinstev> armpit hackery, hm, that's risc'y
<JakeConnor> does it still matter?
<sc0tt> okies
<holycow> JakeConnor, its software support, fake raid
<holycow> JakeConnor, most of those are not supported under linux actually
<swashbucklinstev> Get it?!
<swashbucklinstev> HARHARHAR!
<willys_fueguino> someone uses the lkl keylogger??
<JakeConnor> ooooo
<holycow> JakeConnor, you are better off setting up software raid 1 natively in linux with just two regular ide/sata drives
<swashbucklinstev> Ok, you don't get it, I can forgive that.
<igorzolnikov> Hi! How can i set proxy for terminal?
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, oh
<holycow> hehehe :)
<holycow> wow, i am clever :)
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: is that more overhead than hardware raid?
<JakeConnor> holycow: what do you mean natively on linux? how does that make sense?
<mjr> JakeConnor, holycow is right, just use linux swraid, you'll be happier for it
<JakeConnor> oh, i was thinking of making it a raid and install 3 different operating systems on it
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, not really, cpu does the work but its not a huge issue for the average cpu these days.  it hasn't been for a long time, unless you are doing something like setting up a productio nserver
<holycow> in which case you probably wouldn't be considering an onboard mobo raid anyway :)
<JakeConnor> if i do it linux natively i don't t think i can do that right?
<holycow> JakeConnor, well it makes sense like this:
<holycow> if linux has the driver = particular raid configuration is support
<holycow> if linux does not have the driver - particular raid is not supported
<holycow> pretty simple right?
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: makes sense then, especially since I'm a person who believes in garbage collected languages, i can definitely sympathize with the notion of sw raid
<fateisajester> !find doom
<ubotu> Found: freedoom, kdoomsday, lxdoom, lxdoom-sndserv, lxdoom-svga (and 6 others)
<JakeConnor> i think so
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, *nod*
<swashbucklinstev> How old is breezy?
<holycow> according to reports, sw can outperform hardware raid infact
<igorzolnikov> Hi! How can i set proxy for terminal?
<swashbucklinstev> figures, doesn't it
<holycow> but ... you knokw at the end of the day, i'm happy to blame a piece of hardware for failure rather than debug software issues in production :)
<JakeConnor> damn i was kinda excited for no reason then
<holycow> JakeConnor, welcome to the windows world
<holycow> where they sell you crap and tell you its actually good
<holycow> the mobo raid you are seeing is roughly equivalent to the winmodems on mobos
<holycow> sheer crap
<holycow> hardware manufacturers are basically trying to give users features by cutting corners instead of designing it right and assigning a premium to the hardware
<fredl> *ugh* isn't the version of hplip in Dapper kinda... "old" ?
<willys_fueguino> someone can recomend me a keylogger to spy amsn conversations on localhost??
<swashbucklinstev> their logic is that price point affects profit
<holycow> yep, and appearently windows users really really don't care how the stuff works
<holycow> so yeah
<holycow> can't say i blame them ... only so many hours in a day :)
<swashbucklinstev> speaking of not caring how the stuff works, THIS LAPTOP WORKS! And I don't care to know how the Ubuntu magi did it, but I am grateful. Gentoo AMD64 doesn't make for a good halfweek project. Installing Ubuntu AMD64 in under an hour does make for a really good day project though :-D
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, cool :)
<totall_6_7> holycow: 98% of computer users do not want to know how the thing works, they want it to be like a vcr or dvd player, put in the tape/disk and watch the movie
<swashbucklinstev> And I feel good about handing this laptop off to its real owner now, my sister.
<holycow> so your running all 64 bit apps? how is it?
<holycow> i should try it and see where that whole thing is these days
<holycow> totall_6_7, yeah i found that out a couple of weeks ago
<holycow> i had 100% conversion rates until i ran into this dude
<holycow> he wants the computer to be a toaster
<totall_6_7> yup
<holycow> yet he wants it to do more than 1 thing, he wants it to do very complicated things SIMPLY
<holycow> lol
<holycow> so i'm getting him a mac
<holycow> >_>
<totall_6_7> LOL
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: pretty impressive, atleast I think I'm running all 64bit apps. I definitely feel a marked improvement over the Windows install (non 64) that was on it originally. HP doesn't sell their computers with 64bit OSs despite having processors for it. Ugh.
<xorl> anyone here use qingy with ubuntu?
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, i've given up on manufacturers *nod* i understand why they do what they do, but i'm gratefull to have the skill and knkowledge to have an option
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: the only thing that has me bent is the Flash player and I'm about to take that on, I found a guide from breezy days that should have it running in 32bit atleast
<holycow> users unfotunately don't have a very good mental map of what they want or need  or how to categorize stuff.  they cannot imagine that what they want is actually complicated and requires skill ... i don't know how to get over that one
<swashbucklinstev> it requirs running 32bit firefox, not too happy about that, oh well though
<igorzolnikov> Hi! How can i set proxy for terminal.
<holycow> well as you know there is no 64 bit flash player for anything ... appearently you can chroot the 32 bit one tho but i'm betting thats dodgy
<jhawk> has anyone heard of a solution to broken fglrx drivers in edgy
<holycow> jhawk, actually yes
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: this is non-chroot, would you like the URL?
<StAfZe6> Hi
<str47> sup
<holycow> its the same solution for all development debian like releases
<willys_fueguino> someone can recomend me a keylogger to spy amsn conversations on localhost??
<jhawk> yes
<holycow> wait and dist upgrade regularly
<holycow> i'm not kidding actually
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, not really, i'll dig it up when i get to it :)
<holycow> but thanks!
<swashbucklinstev> k ;-)
<sc0tt> rawr
<sc0tt> creative card is default now :>
<holycow> willys_fueguino, i don't know bro, just so that someone answers :)
<sc0tt> now to get stereo to repeat over the other four speakers :P
<sc0tt> btw, doesn't ubuntu use .xinitrc?
<davin> Hi, is there like a command for apt-get to search for packages (like Synaptic can) from the command line? I was thinking about this and I cant find anything in 'man apt-get'..
<swashbucklinstev> willys_fueguino: I'd recommend a packet sniffer, google it
<holycow> apt-cache search packagename
<holycow> there you go
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, I have ethereal...
<holycow> with  a packet sniffer you can grab their entire network session
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, But i dont know hot to make it work to see amsn conversations only
<holycow> i think there is a hack to use vnc to capture their x session too ... donno
<willys_fueguino> and to see the messages in another way than hex ;-)
<swashbucklinstev> willys_fueguino: did you search already for etherreal and msn related pages?
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, I readed some pages about filters and that if thats what you mean...
<swashbucklinstev> willys_fueguino: another way to do it would be convince the user to use gaim and then set beagle up to take in all conversations
<willys_fueguino> but a friend recommend me to use a keylogger for what I want to use, since they're more "organized"
<swashbucklinstev> willys_fueguino: yeah, there aren't any filters for MSN yet?
<swashbucklinstev> sketchy friend ;-)
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, hell yeah!! but I want to see only what keys the user is pressing...
<holycow>  apt-cache search keyboard logger
<holycow> 3.
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, xDDD
<holycow> lol
<holycow> there you go
<mart> Ive tried searching on google, but cant find a way to set apps as the default
<holycow> *cough*
<mart> at the moment movies open in mplayer 32bit... but i a very bad picture
<holycow> brilliant right in the repo
<holycow> wasn't so hard, now was it?
<holycow> :)
<willys_fueguino> holycow, xDDD I'll try... I tried with "keylogger" but only 1 result..
<mart> would like it set to open mplayer 64bit
<swashbucklinstev> holycow: hah! what are the chances
<holycow> swashbucklinstev, with debian, pertty damned good actually
<holycow> i've stopped asking questions or googling before searching repos actually
<swashbucklinstev> heh
<willys_fueguino> holycow, lkl - userspace keylogger for x86 architecture
<holycow> willys_fueguino, that lkl app probably logs everythikng to a text file, it should work great
<willys_fueguino> thats the only one and I already have it
<holycow> so whats the problem?
<willys_fueguino> holycow, I'll let you see just 1 line of the log...
<holycow> k :)
<swashbucklinstev> I wonder if it's keycodes :-P
<willys_fueguino> <Alt>\#<Alt>~KP8<Ret>\n<Shift>KP2<Shift>
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, I think so
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<holycow> ha!
<holycow> there must be a switch to just show ascii only
<Overand> neat
<willys_fueguino> now... what the hell does that mean!!
<willys_fueguino> xDDD
<swashbucklinstev> yeah, you could translate it very quickly using a perl one liner I'm going to bet
<Overand> "
<Overand> LKL is a userspace keylogger that runs under Linux on the x86 architechture. LKL sniffs and logs everything that passes through the hardware keyboard port (0x60). It translates keycodes to ASCII with a keymap file."
<holycow> there you go
<holycow> well
<willys_fueguino> holycow, then how to do that??
<willys_fueguino> wich keymap??
<willys_fueguino> how??
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<swashbucklinstev> willys_fueguino: those are keypresses, and they show exactly what keys are being pressed :-D, this is the low level representation all the software uses to understand your keyboard
<holycow> man lkl ... donno i don't use it ... i'm thinking there must be a switch jus tto capture ascii equivalent keys
<swashbucklinstev> failing man lkl, try info lkl
<willys_fueguino> I couldn't find docs on the webpage..
<willys_fueguino> neither with man or /usr/shar/doc/lkl/README (this one is helpless)
<willys_fueguino> ok swashbucklinstev... with lkl --help doesn't help neither...
<swashbucklinstev> hm
<holycow> maybe modifying the keymap?
<holycow> lol :)
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, info is more helpful than man
<willys_fueguino> :-
<holycow> to just intercept certain key values? hehe
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<willys_fueguino> its 05:17 Am over here...
<willys_fueguino> Im not spending more than one more hour trying to do this holycow...
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<willys_fueguino> im with this since like 3 hours ago...
<swashbucklinstev> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120782
<willys_fueguino> (I bet that is easy)
<swashbucklinstev> you can guess how to find the right keymap for your case
<windshear> Hello
<windshear> If you use the install script in kubuntu 6.10 life cd and you have entered all the requested data you get to the -Ready to install- screen. This shows you the summary of the necessary info you provided to install kubuntu. (Language, Keyboard layout... till grub).
<windshear> Then there is a note: If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks. [...] 
<windshear> But unfortunately there are no changes listed below eventhough I told the script to format 2 partitions.
<windshear> In 6.06 the changes were listed correctly.
<windshear> i know this is about kubuntu
<windshear> perhaps anybody knows why it is like this
<holycow> windshear, try #kubuntu, they are more familiar with that
<holycow> i mean try that first
<windshear> hm, they told me to ask here....
<tk> hmm weird
<tk> variant: if I let my laptop sit.... the dvices disconnect :(
<holycow> windshear, lol!
<windshear> don't know if its the same in ubuntu, i have not yet tried it
<holycow> windshear, ill shush then, i donno :) sorry!
<cpk2> windshear: I said #ubuntu+1 would know better since its an edgy question lol
<ADE> #GIM
<cpk2> #ubuntu+1 != #ubuntu
<holycow> ha!
<wrabbit^> hi everybody.  Pardon the typos if any but my refresh rate is all screwy and I have tiny little letters.  Is there a SIMPLE way to change the refresh rate?  I'd like to run it at 1024x768 at 60 - 75 but the only refresh rate option for 1024x768 I have in display settings is 85 and it's horrible
<flaccid> how to change the widget set font for firefox?
<holycow> thar we go!
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev I LOVE YOU!!!!!!
<willys_fueguino> yeah!!!
<holycow> wrabbit^, there are a few steps:
<wrabbit^> holycow, I'll take em
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, KP8<Del>/lo<Tab><Tab><Ret>
<willys_fueguino> Thu Oct  5 05:20:45 2006
<willys_fueguino> blablablabalblabaladblsabklakhfs<Ret>
<willys_fueguino> Thu Oct  5 05:21:08 2006
<willys_fueguino> hopeyou'regettingtheseyoufuckingkeylogger!!!<Ret>
<holycow> 1. google yoour monitor model and make and find out the vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<willys_fueguino> Thu Oct  5 05:21:23 2006
<holycow> 2. backup your xorg.conf file
<swashbucklinstev> love you too :-)
<willys_fueguino> ;-)
<willys_fueguino> xDDD
<holycow> 3. insert the correct vert and horiz refresh rates into your xorg.conf file
<holycow> 4. restart the desktop with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<oskude> wrabbit^: well, my eyes hurt when i use lower than 70hz, can you use the monitors osd to resize the picture ?
<swashbucklinstev> Sacrificial doves are sold in the temple forier.
<cpk2> holycow: cant you just use modelines?
<holycow> 5. log in and change resolution to whatever you want.  once you change the refresh rates you will be given the option to select all the possible resolutions for your monitor
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, thanx u very much man... you just saved me a few hours of my life...
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<swashbucklinstev> glad to give it back
<wrabbit^> I'll give that a go holycow , thanks.  Sorry oskude.  I can barely read that message hehe
<swashbucklinstev> i saved a couple of days or weeks of my life by trying ubuntu today
<holycow> cpk2, i guess but the essence of the problem is that monitors actually arent detected properly a lot of the time and we don't have a gui to let people select their monis models and makes like in suse to rectify the problem properly
<mart> hi, i am no longer able to enable more than one workspace
<willys_fueguino> now that I'll be able to spy my girlfriend chatting with his "friend", I'm happy...
<cpk2> holycow: if you know alot about fixing monitor res and refresh maybe you could help me ^^
<wrabbit^> only happened after I installed a bunch of drivers with automatix
<mart> anyone heard of that before?
<willys_fueguino> finally I can go to sleep...
<swashbucklinstev> lol, anything for love
<xorl> how do i see which file belongs to what debian package
<cpk2> I gave up trying to get something higher than 1024x768 at any freq below 85hz
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, anything to be sure that shes not cheating on me ;-)
<wrabbit^> I actually prefer 60hz
<willys_fueguino> thanx.. bytes!!!
<holycow> cpk2, well do you have the correct vertical and horizontal refresh rates in your xorg.conf file for your monitor?
<swashbucklinstev> hopefully you get the answer you want
<cpk2> i want 75hz!
<wrabbit^> ok, giving that a try now
<holycow> thats really all it is
<willys_fueguino> swashbucklinstev, I now I will
<oskude> xorl: i use "apt-file search blah" quite a lot to find in which package a file belongs...
<willys_fueguino> thanx to you too holycow ;-)
<holycow> no biggie
<hsihh> hi. i`m looking for someone who will help me build site about action "to make closed source version of Ubuntu- mp3, flash etc.)
<cpk2> holycow: i tried using modelines but i dont think my xorg.conf was accepting any modeline arguments
<flaccid> how to change the font for firefox used for the menus and trimmings?
<holycow> cpk2, why?
<Overand> hsihh: i suggest you read up on the GPL and the implications
<Overand> heh
<holycow> why arent' you inserting the CORRECT refresh rates?
<swashbucklinstev> flaccid: user.chrome?
<willys_fueguino> If you want to come to the arentinian patagonia I'll gladly will be your guide
<willys_fueguino> *argentinian
<cpk2> holycow: i dunno, it has "modes"
<swashbucklinstev> heh
<cpk2> but doesnt seem to like the modeline argument
<holycow> cpk2, yeah leave that section alone, its fine if you added stuff
<holycow> you MUST HAVE CORRECT REFRESH RATES FOR YOUR MONI
<cpk2> got them straight from the manual
<flaccid> swashbucklinstev: what is that?
<holycow> mode lines are not the only thing used to give the user the correct resolution and refresh rates
<holycow> cpk2, and it doesn't work?
<hsihh> Overand - C-Ubuntu can on other license
<holycow> *roh* *roh*
<holycow> reinstall and try again, you borked something :)
<holycow> lol
<willys_fueguino> bytes!!!
<swashbucklinstev> gosh, in one day I got all the hardware working on this laptop including suspend and hibernate and ndiswrapper running the builtin wifi... I couldn't be more please with my self :)
<holycow> unless someonehere knows how to reconstruct an xorg.conf from scratch ... i can't remember how thats done ... dpkg-reconfigure wont reconstruct a missing xorg.conf file
<swashbucklinstev> pleased with ubuntu
<Bobrobyn> ubuntu is nice.
<cpk2> holycow: I can ONLY get 85hz all the time and at a higher res than 1024x768 that freq seems to hurt my eyes
<swashbucklinstev> Yarg, tis
<Bobrobyn> My wireless works sometimes, but doesn't work other times.  It's wierd.
<Bobrobyn> But I'm a n00b...so what yeah :P
<holycow> cpk2, x takes various info from your config file including modelines and refresh rates to automatically calculate the possible display options
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: doesn't work as in?
<Bobrobyn> It doesn't scan.
<swashbucklinstev> ah
<swashbucklinstev> that is weird
<holycow> you can't really change that without hacking in some other options in config files that COULD BURN YOUR MONITOR up, seriously :)
<cpk2> holycow: i just want 75hz =(
<xorl> oskude: i dont have the apt-file
<andyjeffries> How can I make a binary executable link with .a libraries instead of dynamically using .so's (I'm having a problem with ushare not finding libupnp even though it's intalled and I can find the .so in /usr/local/lib)
<xorl> program
<holycow> i've not really seen a monitor that couldn't display large resolutions at 60hz or 75hz?
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: maybe it doesn't have power? I noticed i had to press the wifi button to actually get it to work, I didn't expect this really
<Bobrobyn> swashbucklinstev,  - The wifi button?  You mean the physical one on your latpop?
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: indeed
<swashbucklinstev> the very one
<Bobrobyn> *laptop
<oskude> xorl: then install it... sudo apt-get install apt-file (then you need to update its database before first use with "sudo apt-file update")
<holycow> cpk2, the one thing you need to do is try another clean install somewhere with the same monitor to find out if its an issue with the calculations of the 'correct' refresh rates
<Bobrobyn> Yeah, you see:  it is on.  The LED light is on *nod*
<holycow> i once got my refresh rates wrong and couldn't figure out for a long time why my res sucked :)
<cpk2> holycow: i was using the modeline generator at that xfree86 site
<Bobrobyn> You wouldn't happen to know the command for scanning with the terminal, would you?
<holycow> cpk2, wow! hehe :)
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: then perhaps it's a case of the 802.3 interface being on? (the lan)
<Bobrobyn> *has been using wifi-radar...but yeah.
<cpk2> holycow: but to no avail, that or maybe xorg didnt like where i put the modeline
<wrabbit^> ok, I'm lost.  I can't find anything on horizontal and vertical refresh lines let alone info on my monitor
<Bobrobyn> Before it would actually pick stuff up while being on the LAN.
<holycow> cpk2, i think i am of no help to you here, i don't want to waste any more of your time ... appologies
<swashbucklinstev> I had to take down the ethernet on this one before I could get the Internet on wifi
<xorl> oskude: i can't even find that in the cache
<cpk2> holycow: do you know exactly where the modeline argument is supposed to go?
<czer323> What's a good utility to use to search the entire computer?
<oskude> xorl: seems to be in universe repo
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: next time that happens, try ifconfig (device name of your lan interface) down
<hoelk> anyone here using superkaramba with dbkalendar?
<holycow> i can't remember actually ... i try not to get too fancy.  so far you are the first person to tell me you have the right refresh rates but your moni wont give you the right resolution optios
<cpk2> =(
<wrabbit^> any other ways holycow?
<holycow> that is all i've ever had to do on dozens of machines and the same answer that always works in here
<cpk2> wrabbit^: you know you monitor model number and stuff?
<swashbucklinstev> cpk2: try it at 60hz, what does xrandr say about available modes?
<holycow>         HorizSync       28-49
<holycow>         VertRefresh     43-72
<wrabbit^> cpk2, yeah but I can't find anything on it
<Bobrobyn> swashbucklinstev, Okay, will do.  I guess.  Tomorrow when I take my laptop to class I'll try once more.
<holycow> section monitor
<cpk2> wrabbit^: you cant google a manual for it?
<Bobrobyn> Thankies, too.
<swashbucklinstev> yurp
<cpk2> swashbucklinstev: eh?
<swashbucklinstev> wrabbit^ is the one with monitor difficulties, I see
<wrabbit^> cpk2, checking again
<cpk2> swashbucklinstev: technically i do to, just gave up on it though =P
<cpk2> too*
<swashbucklinstev> My monitor is only able to run at 1400x1050 at 60hz
<andyjeffries> How can I ensure a .so is in the right place and recognised by an application (so I don't get "error while loading shared libraries")
<Healot> ld
<oskude> andyjeffries: by only installing software from "official" ubuntu repos.
<andyjeffries> oskude: Great, where is ushare?
<oskude> andyjeffries: whats that ?
* holycow gets the popcorn out
<andyjeffries> oskude: A sharing system so I can play music from my Linux machine on my Xbox 360...
<holycow> this should be good :)
<swashbucklinstev> Now if I could just get gtk-wifi to install
<andyjeffries> Healot: Was that at me?
<Healot> ld > yes
<xorl> oskude: that progarm didnt work
<phiqtion> how can i find out an active ip in the terminal?
<oskude> andyjeffries: sounds like (such rare tools) you have to compile it yourself... (if the makers dont have ubuntu packages)
<holycow> sudo ifconfig
<oskude> xorl: what file are you searching ?
* swashbucklinstev throws the nacho cheese in the nukulor fat radiator
<andyjeffries> Healot: it's an automake program, but it's not recognising the libs...
<Bobrobyn> Wow, that was odd...wifi-radar connected to a wireless network that wasn't actually there...and when I told it to disconnect, it started picking up wireless networks.  So that's probably it...hmm.  Maybe.
<xorl> inittab
<Healot> andyjeffries, oh that automake isntaller huh
<andyjeffries> oskude: It's fairly new (it's only just added support for the Xbox 360).  I've no issue compiling it but it doesn't seem to like finding the .so files.
<oskude> andyjeffries: you need configure before make... (usually) (and for compiling you need the -dev packages of the libs)
<Geoffrey2> when using ies4linux, would there be any real need to install anything other than IE 6?
<swashbucklinstev> Bobrobyn: Your chip was salvaged from GITS, ;-D
<swashbucklinstev> She's trying to dial up!
<andyjeffries> Healot: :-) I know, I know - I'd just have thought there was some option to pass to enable it to use the .a's when linking (but --enable-static that I've found doesn't do it)
<wrabbit^> I seriously can't find any user guides, manuals or faws on the Philips 107S5 CRT
<oskude> xorl: and which one ? i find many with "apt-file search inittab"
<wrabbit^> automatix worked find on my laptop
<holycow> wrabbit^, why not search for refresh rates on that?
<holycow> those are very often listed by online sellers
<Bobrobyn> Now, what's really odd, is the wireless works without a driver installed...at least, under "Wireless Network Drivers", anyways.
<wrabbit^> holycow, I know this monitor can do 1024x768 at 65hz
<xorl> oskude: i get nothing
<swashbucklinstev> wrabbit^: try it at 60hz, seriously, I have a good hunch
<oskude> xorl: did you do "sudo apt-file update" as i told ? (it should download a while)
<wrabbit^> ok, but how?  I have no idea how to add it.  I know I can do sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that's about the extent of my knowledge
<xorl> oskude: doing that now
<swashbucklinstev> wrabbit^: I predict your monitor will do 1280x1024 at 60hz :-)
<swashbucklinstev> wrabbit^: probably just google and look at other peoples xorg.confs
<Shadowpillar> mine is 60 hz, but it matters not
<swashbucklinstev> or run xorgconfig
<cpk2> wrabbit^: you can do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shadowpillar> could also be the limit of your monitor
<Shadowpillar> wrabbit^: what's the size of your monitor?
<wrabbit^> 17"
<swashbucklinstev> Shadowpillar: I know my CRT is unable to pull off anything better than 1280x1024 for any frequency higher than 60hz, otherwise at 60hz it will do 1400x1050
<oskude> wrabbit^: where did you search ? i found this right away at philips.com http://www.p4c.philips.com/files/1/107p50_00/107p50_00_dfu_eng.pdf#search=%22107S5%22
<holycow> hehe
<Shadowpillar> probably because your monitor isnt designed to go above that limit
<wrabbit^> well I just suck then
<wrabbit^> sorry
<Shadowpillar> 17" usually maxes out at 1280x1024
<Shadowpillar> and stays at a sane refresh rate
<Shadowpillar> depends on who makes it really
<Four23619> for some reason, my 17" CRT can do 1600x1200
<C-O-L-T> hello I have installed xubuntu on an older system and my mouse does not works at all, what to do
<oskude> wrabbit^: and i only searched cause i allso have a philips (at home) and found the manuals right away...
<Shadowpillar> it's all up to the maker
<swashbucklinstev> Four23619: at like 60hz right?
<Four23619> lol yeah
<Shadowpillar> optiquest and viewsonic make good monitors
<Shadowpillar> luckily with my LCD I dont have to worry about refresh rates
<wickedpuppy> NEC too ... i would like to add
<Four23619> ive never taken it higher than 1280x1024
<Shadowpillar> video[nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  Miscellaneous Control] 
<Shadowpillar> hrmm
<oskude> C-O-L-T: does the mouse work in the login screen ? or even in another computer ?
<swashbucklinstev> yeah, seems like there are few CRT guns out there that can do much better without paying for it dearly
<Shadowpillar> that didnt do what I wnated it to do
<Shadowpillar> wanted*
<Shadowpillar> night
<rofl0r> apt-get install apache2
<rofl0r> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_0.9.8a-7ubuntu0.1_i386.deb  404 Not Found
<rofl0r> this file exists, but with a 2 in the end instead of a 1. how to tell APT ?
<C-O-L-T> oskude: the mouse works on other computers and worked under win 98
<hitomu> Hi! Where can I find phpdoc for generating API documentation? I can't find it using apt-get.
<oskude> C-O-L-T: hmm, usb or ps/2 mouse ?
<grub_booter> hi - does anyone know a simple shell based test to determine the distro? ie: ubuntu dapper or 6.06?
<Four23619> i usually have my is set at 1024x768, as i can do 100hz
<hitomu> ?
<wickedpuppy> grub_booter, cat /etc/issue
<hitomu> Hi! Where can I find phpdoc for generating API documentation? I can't find it using apt-get.
<grub_booter> wickedpuppy: ah - thanks
<C-O-L-T> oskude: it is not usb, it is ps2 but older one, you know that flat connector like in the old 386 days
<wrabbit^> ok, so now the pdf won't open
<wrabbit^> oh joy
<oskude> C-O-L-T: hmm, havent used those for year... but i think they should work...
<swashbucklinstev> Four23619: sometimes 60hz is annoying to my eyes but lately it doesn't bother me, which does bother me... I wonder if my brain is slowing down that I'm not a teenager any longer... or because I've been drinking alot since turning 21 :D
<C-O-L-T> oskude: no it does not works at all, what to do?
<C-O-L-T> oskude: need a driver or something/
<C-O-L-T> ?
<Four23619> heh
<Four23619> i usually find anything below say.. ~70hz bad on my eyes
<oskude> C-O-L-T: sorry, cant help on that, but i assume it should work "out-of-the-box" :/
<oskude> wrabbit^: works here, try downloading again
<C-O-L-T> oskude: i see, I don't know either what is the problem
<cpk2> the wierd thing is that 85Hz at a res of 1024x768 is fine but at a higher res it seems to hurt my eyes...
<swashbucklinstev> they say dumb cats can watch TV with humans and that typical healthy cats would just see junk on the CRT at 60hz which is the normal freq for TVs and most CRTs
<C-O-L-T> oskude: do you know how to start that menu with keyboard
<C-O-L-T> oskude: some combination or something
<oskude> C-O-L-T: nope sorry. dont even know under gnome
<oskude> wrabbit^: my md5sum is 5b08d8252c6711f5997adf14d91708cc  107p50_00_dfu_eng.pdf ;)
<Ayabara> I'm trying to make nis work on my ubuntu. I've changed /etc/resolv.conf to look for the servers I need, but when I log out and back in resolv.conf is changed back to only looking in localdomain. what do I need to configure to make resolv.conf stay the way I want it to?
<Four23619> i think our tv standard over here is ~50hz
<swashbucklinstev> (the human eye transmits images to the brain at 60hz)
<Four23619> but my tv does 100hz
<Four23619> i think
<orion2012> Ayabara: using dhcp?
<wrabbit^> I can't read a word of that, sorry mate :(
<wrabbit^> oskude, ^
<swashbucklinstev> Someday I'll lavish my desk with a high follutant giganto SONY or something similar
<Ayabara> orion2012, running ubuntu under vmware, so I'm not really sure how it all fits together...
<oskude> wrabbit^: DOWNLOAD THE FILE AGAIN ! BETTER?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<mjmartin> hola
<wrabbit^> oskude, yeah thanks :) but I tried dl again... page just comes up blank
<Four23619> i want an SED montior, when they are in mass production, and become cheap enough
<wrabbit^> plus, it's the wrong monitor
<orion2012> Ayabara: resolv.conf is usually overwritten by dhcp, you can configure dhclient to not overwrite it
<swashbucklinstev> SED?
<oskude> wrabbit^: hmm, then you might have other problems...
<oskude> wrabbit^: http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?session=20061005044552_84.177.75.219&scy=GB&mode=search&ctn=107P50%2F00&ds=107P50%2F00&slg=ENG&searchtext=107S5&submit.x=0&submit.y=0&qslg=on
<Khamael> is there an nvidia specific howto for aiglx in dapper?
<Ayabara> orion2012, aha. that sounds like good advice :-)
<oskude> has "The following models can be incorporated with the Multimedia Base: 109B5, 109E5,109F5, 107B5, 107E5,107F5, 107S5, 107T5.27."
<Four23619> SED == http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface-conduction_Electron-emitter_Display
<swashbucklinstev> ah, wow
<wrabbit^> nope, won't show me
<wrabbit^> :(
<wrabbit^> wow, automatix really did a number on my machine :P  that'll teach me to take the easy wway
<oskude> wrabbit^: hs 30 - 97 KHz / vs 50-160 Hz (says the pdf)
<darkanyel> HELP!
<Four23619> but i have a feeling SED will cost $$$ when it first comes out :(
<swashbucklinstev> Four23619: OLED is coming along nicely, reminds me of how plasma happened
<orion2012> Ayabara: alternatively, configure you dhcp server to overwrite resolv.conf with the proper configuration
<darkanyel> help me please
<wrabbit^> oskude,: Sorry man, I don't know what to do which those figures.
<oskude> wrabbit^: write them down...
<cpk2> darkanyel: unfortunately i dont think anyone can read minds tonite
<swashbucklinstev> darkanyel: I doubt anyone here is a licensed therapist
<wrabbit^> oskude,  30 - 97Khz / vs 50-160Hz? what comes before the 30
<fyrestrtr> Khamael: for nvidia, you need xgl, not aiglx. See !xgl and #ubuntu-xgl for more information
<orion2012> fyrestrtr: there are nvidia beta drivers that work with AIGLX
<Khamael> fyrestrtr: the nvidia beta drivers support aiglx
<oskude> wrabbit^: horizontal
<Northsea> yup
<surface> Four23619:  i tot u call me
<Northsea> dunno how stable they are
<fyrestrtr> orion2012: yeah, and beta drivers with beta software is SURELY going to be STABLE :)
<wrabbit^> oskude, ah right, thanks
<Northsea> they don't have to be _that_ unstable :)
<orion2012> fyrestrtr: I tried them, it worked, but not well. So, yeah, I'd have to agree
<Northsea> how stable is aiglx vs xgl btw? have only tried xgl
<Khamael> if the drivers fail, I can fall back to older drivers, or in emergencies run nv
<orion2012> Khamael: search for "nvidia aiglx beryl" in the forums, you're sure to find what you need
<AHEAD> quanta gente, ciao
<holycow> Northsea, bothare pre - alpha stage
<holycow> don't expect anything in terms of stability.  i ran aiglx on top of compiz of all things, but do expect to hose your system during the install
<holycow> uninstalling all that stuff and getting everything back is quite tedious, its easier to reinstall
<bear> hi
<davin> how do I set gDesklets to load the daemon/service/whatever so that the desklets load at system startup?
<oskude> holycow: or to have an extra partition for such kinf of experiments...
<AHEAD> ciao ciao
<bear> spricht hier jemand deutsch
<holycow> indeedy
<oskude> !de
<holycow> nite
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<orion2012> davin: System->Preferences->Sessions
<orion2012> davin: add gdesklets to startup programs
<boink> bear: wir sprechen Deutsch nicht hier
<simmerz> Hi, I'm having problems with the mysql dron.daily job. It is saying there is no binary log (true) although mysql is configured to write one
<boink> !tell bear about de
<davin> orion2812: cheers
<wickedpuppy> simmerz, for these kind of program specific questions , lets hope there is a pro here who is awake .. or google
<czer323> question> Gnome: Easy way to change default program used to open a file?
<wickedpuppy> like .. what kind of file ?
<oskude> czer323: right click on that file and select "open with other application"
<rofl0r> how can i change the password of root in shell ?
<oskude> !root > rofl0r
<wickedpuppy> rofl0r, why you need to change root password ???
<rofl0r> i got a fresh installed rootserver
<rofl0r> with a stupid password
<dinamizador> hola
<wickedpuppy> rootserver ? whats that ?
<rofl0r> so whats the command
<simmerz> wickedpuppy: debian/ubuntu have messed around with the logging to make it go to syslog instead of mysql doing it itself. and the binary log doesn't get dumped
<dinamizador> alguien que hable espaol?
<rofl0r> a dedicated RENT-server
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<oskude> rofl0r: "passwd foobar" would change the password of the user that youre using
<rofl0r> thx oskude
<oskude> rofl0r: to "foobar"
<LookTJ> Hi
<wickedpuppy> rofl0r, then its not ubuntu ...
<cpk2> i actually setup my root account after a very wierd incident the other day
<wickedpuppy> simmerz, then change the cron ?
<rofl0r> wickedpuppy, it is ubuntu, but there's a root
<wickedpuppy> ok ...
<wickedpuppy> i was going to preach about the danger of using root ... but i guess i will pass it
<LookTJ> lol there's a reason for sudo
<printk> besides you can always sudo -i if you must
<LookTJ> sudo temp root power
<cpk2> the other day sudo broke on me
<Kamping_Kaiser> <oskude> rofl0r: to "foobar" <=-wah?
<cpk2> and i wish i had set up root =\
<printk> cpk2: eh boot a livecd :)
<rofl0r> psaawd root
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, it changes foobar's password
<LookTJ> go in recovery mode
<cpk2> printk: it broke while the system was running, any sudo command would hang
<printk> cpk2: yah... that woulda been a pain
<printk> i don't care what people say though, I definitely have root setup.  It's my box, I do what i want ;P
<cpk2> printk: i had to ctrl alt del in the end =(
<oskude> Kamping_Kaiser: rofl0r: yup, sorry it chnages foobar's password (the bassword is asked afterwards)
<oskude> Kamping_Kaiser: been using mysqadmin too much ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oskude, lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, bbl
<swashbucklinstev> anyone else have gtkwifi running?
<tucoz> Hi, i am using the open source ati driver. But, when i type glxinfo with debug output i get the following output:libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//r300_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri//r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<nysosym> anyone here, with skills in changing icons from gnome?
<Arcad3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tucoz> I think this is because of some old fglrx driver, but I have removed all fglrx packages
<tucoz> Arcad3, I'll see if i find some info on this subject there
<Arcad3> ok
<LookTJ> tucoz: you get problems when you restart gdm?
<tucoz> LookTJ, I run fine. But no direct rendering
<tucoz> *it runs
<LookTJ> try sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LookTJ> and choose the driver
<tucoz> LookTJ, I have done that.
<frogzoo> tucoz: you'lll find that lib in /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so
<tucoz> frogzoo, yes. I know. But if i create a symlink to that, i get another error
<frogzoo> tucoz: reset lib path & recompile
<tucoz> hmm. is that a command?
<frogzoo> tucoz: well what's the other error ?
<tucoz> hold on
<grub_booter> anyone care to test an install script for some software? the software itself is a 3d composting/editing tool called jahshaka (and some related tools) - relies heavily on opengl... the software is installed via the package manager so it's trivial to remove after
<frogzoo> anyone care to test my install script that installs a rootkit then deletes your root partition ?
<tucoz> frogzoo, /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_dispatch
<grub_booter> frogzoo: heh
<tucoz> frogzoo, do you know how to reset lib path, and recompile?
<chamo> hello
<rambo3> !ldconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> tucoz: look in the makefiles for LIBPATH or similiar
<rambo3> !ldconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> tucoz: however, it looks like it's finding the library ok - but doesn't like the version, you may be missing #IFDEFs or something - read the INSTALL docs, I would say
<tucoz> frogzoo, ok. thanks
<tempest2k4> can somebody help with xgl on ubuntu ? i get errorwhen i try and launch
<kothz> bah - at work, I installed 6.06, and using the default install of firefox hit a page with flash - the page prompted me to DL and install the plugin, it was all good.  then at home, with the same version of firefox and ubuntu, it wants me to download the .tar.gz file.  someone needs to beat adobe with a stick.
<Arcad3> !firefox flash plugin
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<hockyhair> hello
<hockyhair> im trying to find a battery, and a volume control applet i can use with pypanel
<hockyhair> battery time rem + master vol control applets for pypanel
<Arcad3> can someone tell me something about this?ef4ce60654d75c40415ed44db0460e94
<pianoboy3333> Is there a gnome setting to dim the brightness of my monitor?
<kothz> Outside of the fact that it's a hex string? :)
<kothz> md5 string maybe?
<cpk2> lol
<Arcad3> java encription?
<swashbucklinstev> Arcad3: that appears to be a sequence of latin letters and arabic numerals...
<cpk2> ahahaha
<cpk2> oh boy the response keep getting better
<Arcad3> why u laugh ?
<swashbucklinstev> psh, you should sit in #emacs sometime cpk2 ;-)
<Arcad3> :(
<swashbucklinstev> Arcad3: it looks like an md5 sum actually.
<eythian> Hi, I'm having an issue with networking - I moved everything from /var to a new /var on another partition (the old one was just in /), and now when I boot up, I don't get any network devices because /run/network/ifstate doesn't exist.
<swashbucklinstev> md5 sums are calculated against files to "fingerprint" them
<eythian> If I create it, it goes away on next boot
<phiqtion> is there a good torrent client?
<swashbucklinstev> eythian: does fstab know about this?
<eythian> and I lose my network again :( anyone know what's special about /var/run that hasn't carried across?
<eythian> swashbucklinstev, it knows about the new /var
<eythian> but if there's supposed to be a special mount over /var/run, I'm not getting that.
<Arcad3> that code translates in a php page name
<kothz> Hrm... ubotu's info about the flash plugin is interesting, but not helpful :)
<phiqtion> is there a good torrent client?
<swashbucklinstev> eythian: hm, I wonder what the dealio be - that would have been the obvious cause
<swashbucklinstev> phiqtion: not a single one
<swashbucklinstev> phiqtion: there is azureus though
<wickedpuppy> phiqtion, i second azureus
<czer323> phiqtion> i ended up using wine and utorrent ;)
<phiqtion> thanks guys
<xdx> hi
<frogzoo> phiqtion: azureus
<xdx> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<xdx>  ymessenger depends on xlibs (>> 3.3.6); however:
<xdx>   Package xlibs is not installed.
<xdx> dpkg: error processing ymessenger (--install):
<xdx>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<xdx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xdx>  ymessenger
<swashbucklinstev> Hear, hear! utorrent ftw.
<frogzoo> xdx: please don't spam
<urakaipa> Hi there, I'm having a very strange trouble: I can't see the desktop anymore. Even if I reinstall the os, gnome loads the panels, I can start programs and so on, but the desktop doesn't show any icons nor the wallpaper
<wickedpuppy> pls do not paste here xdx ...
<xdx> can anyone help me ?!
<frogzoo> !pastebin > xdx
<eythian> swashbucklinstev, can you see if you have anything mounted on /var/run perhaps?
<swashbucklinstev> sure, I'll check now
<Arcad3> kothz:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<czer323> swashbucklinstev, if only the guy would port it to linux... it's like, i would have seriously thought linux would have an uber-version out, but noooo... people love rtorrents... :-\
<eythian> e.g. I have "varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)", I'm wondering if there's a varrun equivalent that I'm missing
<swashbucklinstev> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<wickedpuppy> xdx, the problem is package xlibs is not installed ... so why not install it ??????
<swashbucklinstev> czer323: aren't there any good readline/ncurses based torrent clients? I swear there is atleast one I remember reading about
<xdx> wickedpuppy, but i cant find it
<Arcad3> find the .tgz package of ymaessenger
<swashbucklinstev> it runs headless, you can disconnect a client from the server
<Arcad3> is easyer
<czer323> swashbucklinstev, rtorrent has ncurses support.  but ti's like.. console...  i actually LIKE my mouse... and my right click.
<wickedpuppy> xdx,  how did you search it ?
<eythian> swashbucklinstev, tnx. Now to work out why I'm not getting that...
<swashbucklinstev> well, let me elaborate, there's  a "server" that is a client (in terms of bittorrent) and "clients" connect to it
<davin> Hi guys, how do I see if my Logitec QuickCam Express (webcam) module is loaded?
<cpk2> azureus runs headless
<swashbucklinstev> czer323: ah, rtorrent is the one, I think
<xdx> wickedpuppy, with aptitude
<swashbucklinstev> czer323: yeah I'm mouse averse :-)
<rambo3> davin check dmesg
<wickedpuppy> xdx, xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<rambo3> and lsmod
<czer323> utorrent and azureus both have great looking web interfaces.
<czer323> utorrent's is especially amazing.
<swashbucklinstev> azureus is pretty decent, must admit
<wickedpuppy> azureus is damn good ... but its java .. thats the only minus point
<xdx> wickedpuppy, i install that, and it not work
<swashbucklinstev> the plugins help sell azureus too
<czer323> azureus> if it didn't take up so many damn resources.  i mean, it IS amazing.
<urakaipa> hello again.. any idea about this? I can see gnome panels, start application and so on, but the desktop is black without icons and wallpaper and still not accessible (right click, and so on)
<davin> rambo3: http://pastecode.com/5967 ?
<wickedpuppy> xdx, then i suppose you can yahoo ??
<czer323> wtf was that? message to azureus... stop using so much memory.
<wickedpuppy> blame sun ...
<czer323> but sun makes sparc servers... can't blame a company liek that. ;)
<wickedpuppy> java ...
<czer323> crossplatform!
<wickedpuppy> applets ... swt .... all memory suckers
<rambo3> davin if lsmod show quickcam then its loaded
<czer323> lsusb woudl show if it's plugged in. ;)  I just learned a new trick.
<rambo3> hmm no
<Arcad3> where can i get a list of channels on freenode?
<czer323> arcad3> depending on your irc client, /list should at least show yoau huge list.
<wickedpuppy> Arcad3, /list
<Jimmey> lupine_85, could I ask for a little more help from you?
<czer323> arcad3> but i'd look for an option in the irc client first.
<berent> does torrent really increase the download speed
<wickedpuppy> berent, no ... seeders does
<czer323> berent> it's supposed to be the availability of other people to download from.
<czer323> That's what speeds it up.
<pianoboy3333> Is there a gnome setting to dim the brightness of my monitor?
<berent> wickedpuppy: what are seeders
<czer323> seeder=uploader
<wickedpuppy> for example , bleach is damn speedy .. but i can't say the same thing for most movies ...
<berent> czer323 : will it hack on other's speeds if yes by what %
<berent> max
<wickedpuppy> will what hack on other speed ?
<berent> torrent as per czer
<czer323> what is "hack on"
<wickedpuppy> as per czer ?
<swashbucklinstev> damn, gtkwifi will not bleeding install for me :-(, it complains about it being corrupt or the permissions being wrong. I know it's not the permissions, can someone see if they can install it? basically it's like wifi-radar but it seems to be possibly better. I just tried v 1.09
<czer323> reduce speed?  reduce download or upload speed?
<wickedpuppy> berent, pls ask in english ... LOL
<berent> ok czer323 told that it depends on other's availability
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: apt-cache search gtkwifi doesnt give any results...
<berent> to download from
<berent> what does it mean
<czer323> berent> yes, it will use their upload bandwidth to send it to you.
<czer323> berent> so, the more people that have the file you want, the quicker you will get it because they will all send it to you at the same time.
<wickedpuppy> berent, you want to ask if your download speed depends on the seeders upload speed ?
<wickedpuppy> czer323, actually more people you connect to ...
<berent> but in anycase my bandwidth will be deciding it right
<newbie263> any tips on vpn setup? or where i can find help
<grem> is there a chan dedicated to ubuntu edgy eft?
<eclipse75> hello world
<grem> lol hi
<eclipse75> ubuntu is definetly a resource hog... =(
<czer323> berent> your maximum incoming bandwidth is deciding factor, yes
<berent> if i have speed of x and i get from speed of y with y>x still my max recieving will be x
<czer323> grem> #ubuntu+1
<grem> ty czer323
<grem> :)
<wickedpuppy> berent, yes ...
<czer323> brent> yes
<moox> moox>test
<wickedpuppy> if not i be getting naruto at T3 speed
<czer323> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> so %agewise there won't be substantial increase
<berent> with torrent also
<berent> right
<rambo3> apt-get moo ?
<eclipse75> t3 speed?... doubtful
<wickedpuppy> berent, mroe people seed .. fater the download ..simple ?
<czer323> rambo> with super cow powers?
<wickedpuppy> eclipse75, of course i will net get t3 ...
<wickedpuppy> never*
<moox> moox can you see that ?
<eclipse75> it would be nice though hehe
<rambo3> it makes apt look professional
<Khamael> who is lilo from the topic?
<wickedpuppy> Khamael, ah google for "slashdot lilo"
<eclipse75> lilo was the owner of this entire server
<wickedpuppy> server or network ?
<oskude> Khamael: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rob_Levin
<eclipse75> network
<eclipse75> opps
<halex-ab> network..
<humungous> what to i use to return a packages gconf settings to those of a fresh install?
<humungous> s/to/do/
<ashzilla> okay... so, super weird
<ashzilla> Every ubuntu CD I download does not load when I try to boot from CD
<wickedpuppy> ashzilla, checked their md5sums ?
<czer323> ashzilla, so, it's your computer?
<wickedpuppy> before and after burning
<ashzilla> but windows does; however installation fails
<ashzilla> wicked, I haven't
<czer323> ashzilla, sounds like you have some other issues going on, other than just burning cds.
<ashzilla> czer323: I do
<ashzilla> but I cannot go to sleep until I resolve this, I must fix it for work
<czer323> ouch
<czer323> and this computer booted to an ubuntu live cd?
<ashzilla> no
<ashzilla> I can't get that far
<wickedpuppy> ...
<ashzilla> I'm on my roommates PC
<wickedpuppy> if you can't boot from livecd .. whats ya hope of installing by tonight ?
<ashzilla> I know the CD drive works
<tengil> my iptables dropped packages are logged in kern.debug and using syslog-ng i get all those iptables logs in a iptables.log file. they dont show up in kern.log or syslog anymore. how do i however get them to not show up when i type dmesg?
<czer323> ashzilla> alright, do all the normal things, remove as many extra devices as you can, no extra USB stuff
<ashzilla> It reads the windows cd perfectly
<ashzilla> czer323: it's a laptop
<czer323> so, keyboard, mouse, computer, video, power...
<eclipse75> hmm
<czer323> how far does the live cd get?
<ashzilla> nothing
<ashzilla> nowhere
<PipexGuy> anyone had issues with dapper logging itself out .. all by own :(
<ashzilla> not even the ... when it starts to get read
<kemik> ashzilla: try another CD-r brand, and burn them in another CDRW
<ashzilla> and I tried two linux ISOs
<wickedpuppy> ashzilla, order pizza for tonight ... and beer ... really
<ashzilla> kemik: I did ;)
<esputo>  hello, I would like to create a dapper server iso with updated packages, I've been reading arround but I get stuck on the creation of "Packages" files under /dists/ directory, is there any tool for that?
<kemik> ashzilla: ok.. then getting ubuntu to work isnt worth the headache ;)
<ashzilla> kemik: could you recommend something to fix my drive
<ashzilla> so I can at least get windows installed for work
<kemik> ashzilla: nope.. i got debian working on my laptop, however ubuntu and vector linux is a "no-go"
<ashzilla> when I was in the windows XP CD, I just selected to remove both linux partitions
<ashzilla> then it said my drive was faulty
<eclipse75> ashzilla, will your cdrom just not read cds on bootup?
<czer323> ashzilla, the hard drive or the cd?
<kemik> ashzilla: is your CD-drive faulty, or the HD ?
<ashzilla> eclipse75: yes, it reads windows fine
<Dimensions> Hi, i have a question i have plugged 18 dongles to my system with three usb hubs but i can scan only 16 maximum ... why is that and how can i have more than 16 lets say 32 dongles ?
<ashzilla> kemik: It's a mysstery
<czer323> ashzilla> reads the windows cd fine? or the windows HD installation?
<ashzilla> czer323: it reads the set up CD fine
<kemik> ashzilla: my bet is the CD drive is faulty... and it's luck that let you boot the windows cd so far
<ashzilla> no issues ever before this with the cd drive...
<eclipse75> does ubuntu use madwifi or ndiswrapper for wifi?
<kemik> ashzilla: but it sounds like it's either a) cd drive. or b) hd
<czer323> ashzilla> so, the wincd allows you to click on the linux paritions, then stops?
<eclipse75> because im using the ath0 chipset =S
<czer323> eclipse75, madwifi
<eclipse75> k thanks =)
<ashzilla> are there any special boot falgs I could use somehow?
<ashzilla> OMG
<ashzilla> IT BOOTED
<ashzilla> wtf
<eclipse75> heh
<Dimensions> any one ?
<ashzilla> this was honestly try #50
<czer323> It's magic.
<kemik> ashzilla: im guessing (still) that your CD-rom is broken
<czer323> ashzilla, is the windows cd a burned cd too?
<ashzilla> czer323: yessir
<czer323> ashzilla, same brand?
<ashzilla> nope
<ashzilla> I bought new CD-RWs tonight to insure that wasn't the issue
<Dimensions> i have heard there is a limitation of 128 devices in linux ... why i can't plug more than 16 dongles then ? does it has to do any thing with kernel do i have to make some changes in kernel ? or what
<wickedpuppy> i am sure i should report you to BSA or not ...
<wickedpuppy> not sure ...
<ashzilla> the cd drive is making some UNUSUAL WIERD noises
<czer323> Dimensions, 128 is limit for usb.  have you tried in other os with all 18?
<czer323> ashzilla, it's probably having issues with the cd.
<eclipse75> that just means your cdrom is happy ashzilla =)
<ashzilla> negatory
<ashzilla> I think it must be broken
<ashzilla> I need to get linux installed to the HD, though, while it's deciding it wants to read the disk this time
<kemik> ashzilla: i've tried to tell you this 3 times already ! :P
<czer323> ashzilla, I think i've gone through at least 5 laptop cdroms.
<eclipse75> im still on my first
<eclipse75> <-- ibm a30 thinkpad
<czer323> eclipse75, have a few more laptops. ;)  Toshiba is usually the brand of drive i end up with for some reason.
<eclipse75> heh
<eclipse75> toshiba, they good quality?
<eclipse75> ive never tried anything except for ibm and acer
<ashzilla> hrrrrmm
<czer323> eclipse75, the computers that toshiba is making now are good, but it's just a standard OEM drive taht they sell.
<ashzilla> initrd.gz just reported mismatch when checking the cd for errors
<ashzilla> could that be it?
<enquest> Is Ichat of mac SIP protocol? how can I connect to a ICHAT user with Ekiga
<czer323> ashzilla, it failed to load the kernel, most likely because it coudln't load the cd.
<PipexGuy> anyone had issues with dapper logging itself out .. all by own :(
<czer323> enquest, ichat is AIM
<eclipse75> can the laptop boot from usb?
<enquest> czer323, how can I make then a cal to AIM?
<swashbucklinstev> aha, checked gtkwifi out of cvs, got it running, it works! one question though, how do I add it to the list of applets in the Add to Panel app?
<ashzilla> czer323: it said one md5checksum failed
<ashzilla> press any keey to reboot
<ashzilla> what windows ap should I use for burning?
<ashzilla> maybe ill try again
<czer323> ashzilla> just burn slower.
<ashzilla> i burned at 4x
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: "custom application launcher" ?
<eclipse75> heh 4x is pretty slow
<eclipse75> whats the speed of the burner?
<czer323> ashzilla> if you think it's a cd issue with the disc itself, that's the only thing you can do other than buy MORE cds.
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: yeah, spose I could, just wish I could add it to the list now
<proj> hey all. Would someone help to clarify how to set the mtu in /etc/interfaces for an interface that is brought up using dhcp?
<czer323> enquest, honestly never tried it. sorry
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: the "list" contains gnome panel apps, is that one ? (that you compiled)
<proj> I have to set it low due problems with ftp and I can manually using ifconfig
<Dimensions> czer323:  sorry was away ... well i have tried ubuntu and RHEL 4 both are having only 16 dongles support ...
<proj> but I can't figure out what the syntax is for /etc/interfaces
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: si, tis
<czer323> Dimensions, have you thought about the issue being the USB hubs?
<cpk2> ashzilla: have you checked the iso before burning it?
<oskude> Dimensions: how about power usage ? does usb(1.1/2?) have enough power for all those in one port ?
<rambo3> proj man interfaces
<bear> tomB
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: using Custom App Launcher is fine too though
<proj> rambo3:  according to that though, I can't set mtu for an interface brought up using dhcp. However I can set it using ifconfig so I assume that it is possible
<bear> speak wher german her??
<Dimensions> oskude:  i have used them with different hubs some of them doesn't require any additional power
<kemik> ashzilla: try the CD disc in your friends computer.. that way youll know if it's the DISC or the DRIVE
<oskude> Dimensions: i dont know how much power you get from usb port, and howmuch your 16+ dongles use... check that and sum it up...
<bear> german hear??
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<enquest> Is there somewhere a pakket for openwengo 2.x
<michaelk> Hi, I use an American keyboard but sometimes I have to type some special Danish characters. Is there some way to make, say, F5,F6 and F7 represent these characters?
<michaelk> Any configuration file?
<proj> michaelk: I imagine it would be some where in the xorg.conf .. but I"m not very knowledgable of these tings
<Dimensions> czer323:  we have many different types of usb hubs as we deal with dongles and usbs ...i have used same usbs with 4 each support and with more than 4 support one aswell ... but none works .... besides that i have used them with Laptops different ones Desktops and Mac mini and Aopen mini machines ... same is the case with all so i guess there must be some kernel setting or some thing to increase support ...
<proj> *thinhgs
<oskude> michaelk: "xmodmap" is the tool, but i forgot the syntax...
<Arcad3> can someone give some details about this:ef4ce60654d75c40415ed44db0460e94??
<proj> *things
<oskude> Arcad3: seems like a md5sum or just random character... or what ever...
<halex-ab> Arcad3, you got yourself some hash there..
<michaelk> Thanks. I'll ask my friend Google about xmodmap :-)
<rambo3> proj maby pre-up ifconfig mtu
<Arcad3> and how to decrypt it?
<halex-ab> Now there's a task for you to find out yourself..
<proj> rambo3: so if I understand you correctly:     iface wlan0 inet dhcp <RET><TAB> pre-up ifconfig mtu
<proj> or something like that
<halex-ab> If it's SHA, you're out of luck..
<oskude> Arcad3: decrypt what ? if you dont even know what it is ?
* eclipse75 walks out for smoke
<czer323> Dimensions, I'll ask this again... If this is a problem with Linux or the kernel.. A software based issue, then you should be able to boot to say, Windows... and it'll work.
* oskude joins eclipse75 ;)
<Arcad3> ogh
<czer323> Dimensions, so, is that something you've tried?
<Arcad3> some tips please?
<rambo3> proj,  you are using that than its iwconfig , but i dont know if there is setting for mtu in iwconfig
<czer323> Dimensions, Because there's not really anything that I think linux has to do with this.  I mean, it may.  I'm not perfect, I dont' always know... but it's my gut.
<proj> rambo3: :) its already a less then ideal internet connection on a wireless usb router.
<halex-ab> Arcad3, that's outside of the topic of this channel - if you want some more information on how to crack hashes, Google it..
<rambo3> and its iface wlan0 inte dhcp  (next row /tab) pre-up
<Arcad3> its from ubuntu
<Arcad3> its on my site
<proj> rambo3: thanks for the help. here goes nothing! later.
<Arcad3> i think is a hacker
<halex-ab> Arcad3, if you can give me a link, maybe I could help you in the context of what the issue really is..
<ashzilla> woot
<proj> rambo3: that worked thanks. I had to put it in post-up instead.
<ashzilla> so it appears i made it to installation
<ashzilla> i hope it works
<rambo3> good
<czer323> ashzilla, winxp or ubuntu cd?
<hockyhair> what is the cmd to show all current remote connections?
<ashzilla> czer323: this one is actually xubuntu
<czer323> how much ram?
<syock> export GTK_PATH=/usr/lib32/gtk-2.0 should tell any apps to use lib32`s gtk2 right? Why is my app still finding at /usr/lib/gtk ?
<ashzilla> 512
<hockyhair> what is a cmd that will show all current remote connections?
<oskude> syock: maybe cause the program was compiled to use that path...
<ShadeT> netstat
<hockyhair> kthx
<ashzilla> AAAAARG!
<hockyhair> happen to know of a volume applet i could use with pypanel
<ashzilla> This is so frustrating
<OzzFan> how do i change charset on #ubuntu ?
<hockyhair> any volume applet will work i just dont know the names, i want something i can control the vol with
<swashbucklinstev> OzzFan: Chain letters?
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<_steven__> Need help. I just did usermod -G newgroup and it through me out of all other groups, cannot sudo anymore. is there a way to recover?
<oskude> hockyhair: doesnt the homepage of pypanel got any list of applets ?
<jacquesdupontd> a fucking crazy thing happened to me
<hockyhair> oskude: no
<jacquesdupontd> when i boot
<jacquesdupontd> i have no inittab file found , enter run level
<hockyhair> im gonna figure out how to key bind vol controls, that would work even better
<jacquesdupontd> and i tried every run levels and it tells me no more processes found for this run level
<hockyhair> ok guys, thanks for the help esp netstat
<hockyhair> pz!
<jacquesdupontd> you think it's dead ?
<jacquesdupontd> i was obliged to boot on winxp to come here to have some help
<ashzilla> how can i check md5sums?
<jacquesdupontd> ive managed to find a soft that can read ext3 partitions
<jacquesdupontd> and im backuping my home
<ashzilla> to make sure i got the right file
<oskude> ashzilla: md5sum file.name
<ashzilla> pskude, im in windows burning in the installation cd
<mypapitfx> reb00t!!!
<swashbucklinstev> how do I convince Totem to play DVD's?
<variant> talisein: ashzilla put the file and the md5 checksum in the same dir and run md5sum /path/to/filename
<tucoz> Hi, my LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH is somehow set to the wrong directory. If i run export | grep LIBGL i get declare -x LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/". Does anyone know how to set this to the right directory?
<oskude> ashzilla: i think the ubuntu info on the download page got some tools for windows...
<variant> ashzilla put the file and the md5 checksum in the same dir and run md5sum /path/to/filename
<variant> tk: hi mate, sorry i went back to bed (on holiday and gf made me get up early :P) did you make progress?
<oskude> ashzilla: it links to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<rambo3> why export libs , why dont you add them to /etc/ld.so.conf and do ldconfig
<tucoz> rambo3, for me?
<rambo3> yeah
<tucoz> i don't know. I haven't made this myself
<tucoz> it might be the fglrx drivers i've had in the past that set this option
<variant> tk: i can help you with the bus id's etc
<czer323> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rambo3> tucoz , ubuntu edgy ?
<tucoz> yes
<tucoz> I've read similar reports from dapper as well
<tucoz> that when you run glxinfo, r300_dri.so is set to be in the same path as me
<tucoz> mine
<tucoz> but it is in the wrong directory
<tucoz> or rather, another directory
<rambo3> i havent , but i couldent get fglrx to run on first knot and i have been using radeon since then , untill stable
<tucoz> Yes, I run radeon as well
<exmethix> hi @ all
<exmethix> i need help
<exmethix> iam running edgy
<exmethix> like to install a gtk2 theme
<oskude> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<exmethix> but all my themes that where working with dapper are not looking like before
<exmethix> ah
<rambo3> radeon driver and gxlgears : 13133 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2626.470 FPS
<_steven__> help! sudo doesn't work anymore, do i have to reinstall?
<eclipse75> ahh now have wmv support =) much better
<eclipse75> _steven__: you never have to reinstall
<tucoz> rambo3, you have an idea where the LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH is exported, so that i can set it straight?
<oskude> !work > _steven__
<rambo3> _steven__, login reconvery mode ad add your self to sudoers
<eclipse75> just figure out what went wrong and fix it :)
<variant> _steven__: try running dpkg-reconfigure sudo
<variant> _steven__: if you removed your only user from the sudoers file and you dont know hte root password that could be a slight problem but is simple enough to fix
<bun-bun> is anyone running ubuntu with an ATI radeon x800 (agp) card?
<siri_> hi all
<eclipse75> hi
<siri_> i am a newbee
<siri_> i had recently installed.. ubuntu
<siri_> i am not getting any sound
<eclipse75> well if you learn how to use linux, youll find out why its better
<infidel> heloo newbe
<siri_> can any one help me
<_steven__> thank you, i forgot about the recovery mode, i'll try that
<rambo3> tuzoc maby man ldconf can help . dont know more
<siri_> no sound.. here.. after installing ubuntu
<rambo3> man ldconfig
<tucoz> rambo3, ok. thanks
<infidel> siri_, are you muted?
<siri_> nope i think
<bun-bun> if anyone is using a radeon x800 pro card, i'm interested to know what drivers you are using
<berent> siri : check if u r mute
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i set the hostname of my ubuntu box?
<siri_> berent: no
<oskude> !hostname > Lunar_Lamp
<tk> variant: no, I  didnt... i did find out that if I let the screen save kick in (power save) it disables the devices again...
<berent> siri : do u have sound device
<tk> I think I may have fractured my finger :( (or 2) on each hand :/
<siri_> :(
<tk> brb
<variant> tk: very unfortunate :(
<\pub\bash0r> hi
<btbytes> how does one install "Shopt" program on ubuntu ?
<\pub\bash0r> I have a problem with shorewall ... I just upgraded my server from breezy to dapper. My networkinterface eth2 is bridged with tap0 and tap1 into br0. It worked fine on breezy, but on dapper I get the following error when starting shorewall:
<\pub\bash0r> Activating Rules...
<\pub\bash0r> iptables v1.3.3: host/network `eth2' not found
<\pub\bash0r> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<\pub\bash0r>    ERROR: Command "/sbin/iptables -A ppp0_fwd -s 0.0.0.0/0 -o br0 -d eth2 -j net2loc" Failed
<\pub\bash0r> does anyone has an idea what is going wrong?
<rambo3>  host/network `eth2' not found
<siri_> ubotu: sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<swashbucklinstev> I get an error message from Totem asking if I'm trying to play a dvd without libdvdcss, I tried searching for libdvdcss in synaptics but to no avail. Anyone have any suggestions?
<\pub\bash0r> rambo3: haha
<\pub\bash0r> ofcourse this interface is available - I use it currently otherwise I would be offline ;)
<siri_> ubotu: ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<rambo3> are you shure its not maped to some other eth like eth1
<tk> variant: I'm back
<\pub\bash0r> ifconfig: eth2      Link encap:Ethernet
<mabus> Can I use a modified environment variable when calling a command (like say from a shell script run by crontab) without having it change that variable for other use?
<mabus> ie: make something use a proxy but not have everything I do use it
<variant> tk: what you do to your finger?
<Ayabara> anyone here who know their way around vmware player?
<tk> variant: keeper in football/soccer
<variant> Ayabara: whats to know? it doesnt get much simpler
<Ayabara> I have downloaded and started up an ubuntu 6.06 vmware image. Problem is that / is only set to 2,6GB, which is way too little. Is there a way I can increase this size?
<porkpie_> Hi guy's is there a wiki on how to create a ubuntu install cd
<porkpie_> I have a custom kernel for the dell 1950 and I want to create an install cd
<variant> tk: I am just wreastling with an iboo g4 and sound support on ubuntu right now _(microphone wont work) back in 30 mins or so
<jacquesdupontd__> hey
<jacquesdupontd__> nobody know what i can do after a problem that says
<jacquesdupontd__> no inittab file found
<jacquesdupontd__> enter run level , and answer is always no more process founds
<variant> porkpie_: if you have a system installed allready you can turn it into a live cd/dvd with linux-live.org scripts
<Ayabara> variant, need to increase the size of / on a downloaded vmware application
<tk> variant: no biggy, I'll probably have to catch you tommorow, gonna go have a few drinks and try and relax
<variant> tk: ok mate
<variant> tk: have a good evening
<oskude> porkpie_: i think easier would be to make a deb package from that kernel, and install it after "standard" ubuntu...
<porkpie_> variant:that the problem ...I don't have a system
<whyameye> porkpie_: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<porkpie_> cool thanks
<rofl0r> what package do i need for apache2-mysql ? wasnt it mod-mysql ?
<wrabbit^> hello
<ashzilla> how can i manually check for errors
<ashzilla> like ubuntu would after 30 boots...
<tk> variant:  you too, :) good luck with the ibook
<kyja> is there a realy good backup utility that I can simply span everything onto RW+-DVD's ?
<malice> How do you spoof your ip. in Ubuntu?
<wrabbit^> ohhh ibook :)
<wrabbit^> yum
<wrabbit^> Just out of curiosity, which desktop env are people running in here?
<kyja> more than likly ubuntu :/
<malice> win 3.1
<malice> :)
<kyja> hehe
<wrabbit^> hehe, I mean, KDE/Gnome/Xfce
<wrabbit^> or the other ice one I can't think of atm
<malice> gnome
<UK_Bloke> ashzilla - try 'e2fsck' to check a file system
<malice> holy updates
<mabus> Can I use a modified environment variable when calling a command (like say from a shell script run by crontab) without having it change that variable for other use?
* kyja <3 gnome
<wrabbit^> hehe
<mabus> I always do a server install and then later put fluxbox on
<oskude> mabus: if you modify (or add) a environment variable on the terminal, its for that user, and only so long as you stop that terminal session
<malice> Does anyone know how to spoof there ip in Ubuntu?
<mabus> oskude: so if a bash script called by crontab did that it would only last for the script's length? or if it was called from a perl script?
<oskude> mabus: as i said, it last as long the terminal session is on (afaik)
<physicsnick> wowza, i'm updating to edgy and getting a flood of warnings
<mabus> oskude: I thought there was a way to set an env variable and call a program with that variable in one command, though
<oskude> !edgy > physicsnick
<physicsnick> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "en_CA:en" are supported and installed on your system.
<wrabbit^> I'm off Xfce.  After hours of messing with with the driver .conf file, I could only get 60hz to work in gnome.  apt-get installing KDE atm.  1 hour at 55kb/s :(
<physicsnick> ...
<physicsnick> oskude, what was the point of that?
<physicsnick> it told me absolutely nothing
<oskude> mabus: sure
<wrabbit^> I might look into flufbox
<oskude> physicsnick: yours using edgy...
<physicsnick> yes, and?
<oskude> physicsnick: edgy has its own channel
<physicsnick> ah
<mabus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<kyja> ooow
<kyja> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<physicsnick> i joined #edgy and found no one, so i figured i should just come here
<physicsnick> thanks
<wrabbit^> oskude: I was stuck in the command line and couldn't start X.  Eventually got the res and refresh rate working for gnome but it wouldn't show up for xfce.  So I cracked it :)
<bony> can anyone tell me  how the command "resize MINOR START END" should look like in parted prompt? i want to resize and get a new partition whose size must be 10GB.
<\pub\bash0r> does noone has an idea regarding my shorewall problem? :(
<oskude> wrabbit^: aha...
<kyja> is there a realy good backup utility that I can simply span everything onto RW+-DVD's ?
<wrabbit^> oskude: so I'm gonna give kde a go.  If I can make it as simple as xfce, I'll be happy.  I just want something that won't get in the way with flashy gfx
<physicsnick> kde>*
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: From what I've seen, it's all lights and flashy transitions.  Can you customize all that with ease?
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, i was just about to say, the best thing about kde is the configuration
<wrabbit^> sweet
<physicsnick> it's ironic that gnome is supposed to be simpler, and yet to accomplish anything in gnome you have to break out the config files
<physicsnick> kde has all sorts of configuration utilities
<norber> hello
<norber>  i have a laptop and i buy a card audio usb. I want listen a song (example dover) by the two cards audio. Is possible?
<physicsnick> anyway the whole motivation behind kde is that it's configurable
<wrabbit^> sounds, good.  Glad I'm downloading the 200 + mb package then
<physicsnick> hehe, well if you're installing kubuntu-desktop it might be a little screwy
<oskude> physicsnick: very configurable!
<physicsnick> i tried that and instead just formatted it and installed kubuntu native
<wrabbit^> I just put in, sudo apt-get install kde
<physicsnick> oh
<physicsnick> um
<physicsnick> i think you might want to install kubuntu-desktop instead of kde
<physicsnick> i'm not sure
<wrabbit^> that's what I did with xfce; sudo apt-get install xfce.  Thought it might apply
<physicsnick> ah
<lara_> la
<lara_> hola
<martijn> Hey, I just installed the package gnochm (chm viewer) from synaptic, and when I run it I get this error: "You do not have all of the required Python modules to run gnochm. ... could not import gtk"
<norber> hola lara
<physicsnick> well if that worked for xfce, it will probably work for kde. thing is kubuntu comes with a bunch of kde-specific apps that 'install kde' won't install for you
<vanhtu1987> Hi, will anyone answer this question please: How come I've got no coloring in vim ? If I manually build it from source then it works.
<martijn> I have python-gtk2 installed though
<wrabbit^> if this gives me too much hassle, I'm trying freeBSD. lol... if I'm gonna freak out over an OS, it may as well be one that actually is hard to use
<physicsnick> hahaha
<physicsnick> yeah, kde is great
<martijn> What can I do?
<oskude> martijn: findout what version of pythong gtk it wants
<wrabbit^> I thought vim didn't use block colours etc.
<u0744347> x
<\pub\bash0r> really noone here with enough knowledge of shorewall to help me?
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: well that's worrying.  the kde-specific apps aren't exactly needed though are they?
<vanhtu1987> wrabbit^: What do you mean by 'block colours' ? vi/vim has coloring support by default if I installed from source, but the shipped version of vim in Ubuntu does not.
<martijn> oskude: In the readme it says pygtk2 is needed
<wrabbit^> vanhtu1987: yes, coloring support.  Didn't think it had it.  Try DrPython.
<martijn> version >= 1.9.12
<martijn> I've got version 2.8.6
<wrabbit^> would sudo apt-cach search pygtk2 work?
<Zv_oDD> i'm installing xubuntu and i'm not sure how i should partiotion my HDD
<wrabbit^> are you running anything else Zv_oDD?
<oskude> martijn: hmm... you better surf the makers site for help...
<Zv_oDD> nah just dingle boot
<wrabbit^> Zv_oDD: then go default
<Zv_oDD> well i got 2 HDDs one is 10gb and other is 100
<gunfus> This is going to sound silly
<martijn> oskude: I'm thinking this is a bug in the gnochm packaging
<martijn> Should I file a bug report on this?
<vanhtu1987> wrabbit^: :-/ Huh ? That's the main reason I've been using Vim. In Ubuntu forums someone suggested creating a .vimrc and manually specifying the coloring rules. If I build it, it automatically works by default.
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, as far as i know the apps aren't
<vanhtu1987> Ok thanks, I'll try looking for a config file in /etc.
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, you should be fine
<gunfus> but I am a newbie in concatanating shell commands
<cpk2> Zv_oDD: you might be able to put / on the 10g =P
<cpk2> and then /home on the 100
<Zv_oDD> i want to share root across the two dives
<wrabbit^> vanhtu1987: sorry, can't help you then.  I've never used it
<gunfus> I want to be able to erase all files that are giving out by: find ./ -name *.*~
<vanhtu1987> Np :) thanks for replying anyway.
<gunfus> so i would do: find ./ -name *.*~ && rm ..? (this didn't work)
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: good to hear.  I guess I'll find out in 37 minutes
<gunfus> I tried piping
<gunfus> that didn't work either
<cpk2> Zv_oDD: err why?
<darkanyel> anyone can help me?
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, if anything goes wrong you can just log into gnome instead and fix it
<gunfus> darkanyel: Just ask the question
<physicsnick> or not log into x at all, just go straight to a terminal
<Zv_oDD> is it ok if a put a 1gb swap partion at the start of my 100GB hhd and then make the rest ext3 and then somhow mount both drives as /
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: very true. :) Fingers crossed that I get the right res and refresh rate in kde
<darkanyel> gunfus, wwll, i wanna know how make thunar as defaut explorer
<oskude> martijn: where did you got it ? i cant find it with apt-cache...
<wrabbit^> yah, I was in terminal for ages before.  Very intimidating
<physicsnick> wrabbit^,  isn't that stuff set before you even log in?
<physicsnick> the resolution i mean
<Zv_oDD> should i just leave the 10gb drive completley unused?
<cpk2> Zv_oDD: but why would you want / to span 2 hdd?
<gunfus> darkanyel: System > Preferences > Prefered Applications
<Zv_oDD> well i am not sure wat todo with these two drives
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: The reason I'm changing to kde is because after hours of messing with the driver .conf, I could only get the right res and ref in gnome and not xfce so I dunno.  Drivers have some iddues
<wrabbit^> issues*
<martijn> oskude: I got it from universe
<cpk2> normally one puts data on them
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, you can just mount the second hard drive under /media/data
<martijn> Simply through synaptic
<gunfus> Anyone,..? I want to be able to erase all files that are giving out by: find ./ -name *.*~
<physicsnick> or /media/whatever
<oskude> martijn: whats the package name ?
<martijn> gnochm
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: I'd install on the 10g and mount the second drive
<physicsnick> ?
<wrabbit^> wrong nick
<physicsnick> :)
<oskude> martijn: got a link to chm i can test ?
<darkanyel> gunfus, but i can change there the nautilus
<darkanyel> gunfus, i wanna change nautilus with thunar
<cpk2> i am not sure how much space / could end up using though
<wrabbit^> Zv_oDD: : I'd install on the 10g and mount the second drive
<Zv_oDD> Soo just install linux on the 10gb and mount the 100gb for storage in /media/
<martijn> oskude, it also gives that error simply starting it from the terminal
<jenda> does GAIM 2 use unicode by default?
<cpk2> so 10gB might not be enough later
<Zv_oDD> ok
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, don't mount it under /media
<gunfus> darkanyel: ohhh hmmmm that I am not sure
<wrabbit^> 10g is plenty
<physicsnick> mount it as /media/<something>
<gunfus> darkanyel: sorry dude..
<oskude> martijn: hmm, not here... seems to work...
<physicsnick> because other things are also in media, ie cdrom floppy etc
<cpk2> Zv_oDD: if you install on the 10gB set the 100gB as .home
<gunfus> darkanyel: keep on asking
<darkanyel> gunfus, no problem
<gunfus> maybe someone else knows
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, the installer will ask you where to mount it and it will do it for you
<cpk2> i meant /home
<darkanyel> i wanna change nautilus with thunar, anyoneknow how?
<martijn> I just checked - the package python-gtk2 only installs files in /usr/share/doc. Apparently it is only the documentation for the bindings
<Zv_oDD> ok
<wrabbit^> wow, Antitrust is on. Fancy that
<Zv_oDD> thanks
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, yeah mounting it as /home is probably a better option
<oskude> martijn: as i said, gnochm works here... are you using "pure" dapper ?
<Florob> darkanyel: If you wan't to exchange it (completely) in gnome, that is not going to work, it is to tightly integrated (e.g. it displays you desktop etc.)
<cpk2> Zv_oDD: /home by itself also as the benefit if you decide to change distro or your system fails you keep all your stuff
<cpk2> has*
<darkanyel> Florob, no i dont want uninstall nautilus, i just wanna open my folders with thunar by default
<gunfus> darkanyel: Why don't you add an options.. that is the thing.. is tightly integrated..
<oskude> darkanyel: open from where ?
<gunfus> darkanyel: I mean add a menu option
<gunfus> darkanyel: even in windows.. explorer is tightly integrated.. can you even change the default explorer?
<darkanyel> i done that, but every time that i open a folder with 2 clicks it open nautilus
<physicsnick> darkanyel, well where are you looking at these folders?
<oskude> darkanyel: from where ? from nautilus ? pretty obvious that it opens nautilus from nautilus, not ?
<gunfus> darkanyel: so if you double click a folder on thunar it opens nautilus.. hmm that sounds more of a thunar problem
<physicsnick> chances are you're looking at them in nautilus
<Zv_oDD> umm, is there a way i can mount it to /home and to /media/somthing
<darkanyel> ahahaha
<gunfus> darkanyel: if you double click on a icon in the desktop.. well that will open nautilus because it is nautilyus
<Zv_oDD> latter on in the fstab or somthing...?
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, you can mount it as /home and create a link to /home in /media/something... but why would you want to?
<darkanyel> oskude, u are right
<gunfus> darkanyel: the desktop is all nautilus based
<martijn> oskude: on a suggestion from somebody on #gnome, I ran 'python -c "import gtk"'. I get this result: http://pastebin.ca/191803.
<wrabbit^> Zv_oDD: I guess if you create the folder and just mount it to that path, sure. Don't quote me though
<martijn> And yes, it is a fresh dapper install
<darkanyel> ys, but isnt a way???
<Zv_oDD> could i mount it to /media/somthing then make /home a link?
<wrabbit^> Yes, what physicsnick said. What the hell do I know
<Florob> darkanyel: at least in edgy i have seen that if you right-click a folder in nautlilus you can say "open with thunar" maybe there is a way to make this a default, but i wouldn't know how
<physicsnick> Zv_oDD, no, you can't do that
<oskude> martijn: "undefined symbol: cairo_surface_write_to_png_stream" hmm, maybe youre missing some python/cairo png librarys...
<gunfus> darkanyel: from what others are saying.. no. and if you think about it.. no. The whole desktop is nautilus based with the gnome-bar-panels
<physicsnick> if you don't mount it as home to begin with, you'll get a /home on your 10g
<fu-k-t> hi
<physicsnick> why do you want it in /media at all?
<gunfus> gunfus: I guess you can sew nautilus for being its prefered app :D
<frogzoo> Zv_oDD: if you want your home directory to be something other than /home, you can change it in /etc/passwd
<darkanyel> i think that i have to install xubuntu
<fu-k-t> i have 3 computers running ubuntu, soon to be 4
<darkanyel> :S
<fu-k-t> and i am wondering if there's a way i can only download the updates for each computer once
<gunfus> darkanyel: Yeah.. if you want to customize your enviroment then maybe that is an option
<wrabbit^> darkanyel: just apt-get install xfce
<fu-k-t> rather than downloading 4 seperate copies
<gunfus> shoot time to go to work
<Zv_oDD> I dont see why i can just turn /home into a link
<wrabbit^> it doesn't take long
<fu-k-t> because especially on first install, it takes forever
<wrabbit^> sorry, it's sudo apt-get install xfce4
<wrabbit^> not xfce
<Alakazam_> no
<Alakazam_> its sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<wrabbit^> sudo apt-get install xfce4 worked fine for me
<frogzoo> Zv_oDD: I think that will probably work for most things
<Alakazam_> yeah, it'll work... but its not going to give you everything xubuntu has to offer.
<wrabbit^> ah right
<Alakazam_> ;)
<physicsnick> wait
<Hattori> hello, any good step by step guide to install linux after have installed last release of ubuntu?
<Hattori> ...
<wrabbit^> I guess the same applies for KDE
<Hattori> i mean
<wrabbit^> goddamit
<wrabbit^> -d
<Alakazam_> Hattori, if you've installed ubuntu then linux is installed
<Hattori> hello, any good step by step guide to install windows after have installed last release of ubuntu?
<Hattori> ;}
<Alakazam_> yes wrabbit^ you'd "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Hattori> to have a dual boot
<physicsnick> if you apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, it will replace some ubuntu stuff as well, like it will say "xubuntu" when you boot
<wrabbit^> Alakazam_: too late for that :P
<wrabbit^> 20 minutes to go
<Alakazam_> hehe
<jtickle> someone broke Mono last night
<variant> anyone know if a 3d rage pro is better than a geforce 2 mx ?
<Alakazam_> yeah physicsnick i noticed that too
<jtickle> I installed updates then went to bed
<Alakazam_> kinda annoying
<Alakazam_> you can change that easily though
<jtickle> this morning, no Mono app will run
<jtickle> they just freeze when ya try
<Lunar_Lamp> Hattori - linux is a core of an operating system, and ubuntu is a distribution of that - it adds programs and graphics and makes it useable.  there are lots of other 'distro's' but ubuntu is just one of them, and is "linux"
<physicsnick> variant, last i recall it is slightly. they're both terrible cards
<jtickle> this is version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3.1
<siri_> ubotu: java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Alakazam_> Hattori, why didnt you install windows 1st
<Alakazam_> that would have been the smart thing to do
<jtickle> is there a way I can :downgrade" to 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3?
<Hattori> ya
<Hattori> but not me
<Hattori> my brother..
<Alakazam_> okay
<physicsnick> Hattori, the best way to dual boot is to install first
<Hattori> and seems he wants both now
<variant> Hattori: linux is a kernel, GNU is the userspace tools, ubuntu,gentoo,debian,slackware,redhat are the distrobutions
<Lunar_Lamp> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Installing_windows_AFTER_Linux
<physicsnick> it might be difficult to install windows now because you may need to install windows and then install grub
<Hattori> hey, i just typed bad ;}
<Alakazam_> you'll have to install windows on a seperate partition then modify grub to know windows is bootable.
<Hattori> i meant windows not linux
<Alakazam_> Why are you using windows anyway.
<Lunar_Lamp> Hattori http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Installing_windows_AFTER_Linux
<undac0va> i may not be in the right place... but where is the best info available on how to install files, i.e programs like firefox etc.. i am a complete newbie!
<Alakazam_> Ubuntu is the 1st linux desktop ive used that i can say is actually READY for home use in every way.
<physicsnick> undac0va, click Applications -> Add Applications, then check off firefox :p
<wrabbit^> Alakazam_: from what I've heard, openSuse isn't toobad
<wrabbit^> and pclinusos
<darkanyel> which is better gnome or xfce??
<wrabbit^> x
<wrabbit^> xfce is great if you're after simplicity
<wrabbit^> gnome is slightly bloated imo
<undac0va> <- stupid..  hmm, and i dont seem to be able to change my resolution at all... even tho the driver installed seems to be correct.. any ideas?
<\pub\bash0r> is now someone here who has an idea regarding my problem? (description here: http://aksdb.homeip.net/shorewallproblem.html)
<darkanyel> but all my aplications gona run??, wrabbit^
<oskude> wrabbit^: xfce is bloated too, use openbox :/
<Alakazam_> wrabbit^, opensuse sucks in my eyes... suse sucks in my eyes period.
<Alakazam_> its ugly, and VERY slow.
<darkanyel> :?
<Alakazam_> xfce isnt bloated compared to Gnome or KDE.
<Alakazam_> clear
<Alakazam_> ack
<Alakazam_> fluxbox is the lick.
<wrabbit^> darkanyel: I haven't installed xubuntu but xfce on ubuntu works fine bar a few driver issues from what I've noticed
<physicsnick> kde is bloated?
<wrabbit^> oskude: openbox eh... I'll check it out.
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, xfce seems to have a few crash bugs
<variant> wrabbit^: driver issues? the desktop environment has nothing to do with drivers at all
<physicsnick> on my system, xfce completely hangs the machine on the 27 kernel
<wrabbit^> I haven't noticed that.  I do know that it doesn't like gedit
<physicsnick> variant, yes it does.
<physicsnick> on my machine xfce hangs on 27, i have to use 26
<darkanyel> im cofussed :....
<physicsnick> no terminal window or anything. it hangs the machine completely
<wrabbit^> ugh
<variant> physicsnick: that has nothing to do with drivers.. unless your talking about graphics driver but really that is debatable'
<physicsnick> variant, i suppose
<variant> physicsnick: you tried the 4.4 dev release? its very good
<physicsnick> variant, nah i tried latest dapper
<physicsnick> i don't really use xfce, i just tried it for a while
<darkanyel> with is the best gnome or xfce???
<oskude> darkanyel: best is relative. period!
<ubuntu_> hello people
<oskude> darkanyel: try them both and see yourself
<darkanyel> so... witch is better now
<variant> physicsnick: try it on edgy.. its very very nice :) edgy in general is excellent actualy
<physicsnick> yeah. i'm currently in the process of upgrading to edgy
<physicsnick> apt-get crashed twice so far, so i'm a bit edgy on this whole upgrade *snicker*
<Alakazam_> lol physicsnick
<darkanyel> but in edgy i dont know how to install the ati driver....
<Alakazam_> STOOPID!
<martijn> oskude: thanks for your help. I can't figure this out though. I've tried reinstalling python2.4-cairo, but that doesn't fix it.
<Alakazam_> :P
<martijn> I'm going to give up on gnochm for now
<oskude> martijn: good boy ;)
<wrabbit^> 11 minutes till d-day
<wrabbit^> or k-day I should say
<martijn> What do you think, should I file a bug or is this something screwed up in my system only? I didn't do any manual installs or anything
<Cypher87> simple question: is there a way to get the PID only from a given processname?
<oskude> martijn: dunno, it works here with out errors.. but if you have good error/debug logs, a bugreport wouldnt hurt
<oskude> Cypher87:  ps aux | grep firefox (but maybe ps can do that directly too)
<wrabbit^> Who was it that said openSuSE is rubbish before?  Sorry, I've lost it
<Cypher87> oskude, I only want the PID, no other information
<Cypher87> if thats possible of course
<oskude> Cypher87: everything is possiple :) just grep/whatever it more
<Cypher87> hehe ok, will try ;)
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, <Alakazam_> wrabbit^, opensuse sucks in my eyes... suse sucks in my eyes period.
<physicsnick> <Alakazam_> its ugly, and VERY slow.
<Alakazam_> yes
<Alakazam_> that is a fact
<Alakazam_> its slow and sloppy
<wrabbit^> cheers physicsnick
<wrabbit^> You run any other distros Alakazam_?
<oskude> Cypher87: here a noobish quick oneliner: ps -e | grep firefox | cut -d" " -f2
<hockyhair> why would packages be held back during an apt-get upgrade?
<Alakazam_> wrabbit^, i did run mandriva cooker.
<Mirro> hello all!
<Alakazam_> ive used fedora, slackware, gentoo, suse, mandriva, beos, freebsd
<Alakazam_> and many others.
<wrabbit^> ah, if that's anything like it's original mandrake, I like it.  Or is that the same thing
<jtickle> word
<Alakazam_> CentOS
<wrabbit^> Alakazam_: freeBSD ... worth a try?  or only for the far more experienced
<Cypher87> oskude, ty very much ^
<Cypher87> ^^
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, no .. its very nice
<Alakazam_> wrabbit^, it has shitty hardware support
<Mirro> i have a quastion, i just loaded Ubuntu 6.06 LiveCD, is there possibilitz to run xgl live too?
<Alakazam_> other than that, its great
<wrabbit^> yeah, I'd be wary about installing freeBSD on my thinkpad
<wickedpuppy> Alakazam_, did you try during 5.x ?
<Alakazam_> yeah wickedpuppy 5.2
<physicsnick> Mirro, sure as far as i know. you don't need to reboot to install xgl, you just need to log out
<physicsnick> if the livecd will let you do that, then you can do it
<wickedpuppy> Alakazam_, 5 series was the worst .. they had a lead dev left them for another distro
<Alakazam_> ick
<physicsnick> Mirro, looking to install Beryl?
<Alakazam_> i didnt know that.
<snikker> how can i know how to wich device is connected my usb bluetooth pen?
<Mirro> phzsicsnick, thx!
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, i know a friend with netbsd on its laptop for 3 years ....
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: only the guys who know what they're doing say that.  Newcomers to linux, like me, wouldn't know what to do with the thing
<Alakazam_> but still, that doesn't help their hardware support
<Mirro> Beryl? no, dunno what it is
<physicsnick> looking to install Compiz then?
<hockyhair> i was told why ubuntu users are generally not advised to manually compile/install the kernel but i forget the reason
<Mirro> no, i|m just plazing around so far
<pty> Mirro: Beryl is a fork from compiz
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: yeah, I've heard that netbsd is quite good but as a desktop/home use machine?  I dunno
<physicsnick> yeah.
<oskude> hockyhair: maybe cause they dont know what they are doing ?
<Cypher87> gtg, cya
<physicsnick> Mirro, why bother installing xgl if you're not going to install a 3d compositing window manager? :D
<oskude> hockyhair: and its a lot easier to install from repo or from dapper deb package...
<Alakazam_> http://www.pcbsd.org/
<physicsnick> Mirro, http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-4861-1.html
<hockyhair> oskude: ubuntu will keep kernel uptodate if you choose not to do it manually?
<Mirro> ok, where can i get it? ))
<Alakazam_> that looks promising
<Mirro> ty
<wickedpuppy> Alakazam_, bsd has very good portage system .. excellent
<Alakazam_> yep
<oskude> hockyhair: yes... (uptodate = fixing bugs)
<physicsnick> Mirro, whenever it asks you to reboot, log out instead
<Alakazam_> as long as your hardware had modules, you're alright.
<physicsnick> other than that it should work
<Alakazam_> brb
<physicsnick> if you don't mind, send me a /msg after you do it to let me know if it works from the livecd, i'm curious
<oskude> hockyhair: and that "self compiling" doesn just mean ubuntu, an all distros its better to use their package managers, after all, thats why they where invented...
<Mirro> is it ok, that i cant read my HDD when loaded live ubuntu?
<physicsnick> Mirro, yes. what filesystem is on it?
<oskude> hockyhair: but there are programs that dont have packages or are in repos for ubuntu, so there the only way is to compile by yourself (and it really aint rocket-science)
<wrabbit^> yeah, pcBSD does actually look pretty impressive. BSD for the home desktop
<Alakazam_> man, kde's coming along nicely
<zak_> any idea how to deal with this? dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 12317 package `eclipse-pde': missing version
<Mirro> no idea, pre-installed WinXP..
<zak_> apt [or dpkg?]  won't do anything, it just spits out that error [or an error that upon trying to fix gives that error] 
<wrabbit^> Alakazam_: Was just saying, pcBSD actually looks like it could break into the home desktop
<wrabbit^> i'd run it
<Mirro> it says it cant mount it or sumthing
<hockyhair> oskude: what about as far as security, i noticed that the current kernel package after doing update/upgrade is still older than what's avail
<Alakazam_> yeah wrabbit^ its worth lookin into
<oskude> hockyhair: and what makes you think "older" is bad ?
<Alakazam_> granted it supports your hardware
<undac0va> can anyone help me with a resolution problem with kubuntu?
<wrabbit^> Alakazam_: especially if it's probably the best way to learn BSD
<wrabbit^> thanks for the link
<Alakazam_> no problem
<oskude> hockyhair: actually its otherway round, older is more secure, as more people has tested it (imho)
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, do you think ubuntu is the best way to learn linux?
<Alakazam_> there's really no "learning" bsd... its just a little different is all
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: to be honest, no
<Alakazam_> the way the deviced are named, the partitioning shceme
<wickedpuppy> thought so
<wickedpuppy> :P
<Alakazam_> br ciggy time
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: I see your point. very sly
<oskude> hockyhair: and even that the kernel in ubuntu seems "older" than the vanilla kernel, there are many fixes in ubuntus kernel (i heard)
<wrabbit^> hehe
<wickedpuppy> btw wrabbit^ check this page ...http://www.pcbsd.org/index.php?p=learnhome
<wrabbit^> godammit.  I finished apt-get installing kde and now it won't show up when I restart and look in sessions
<physicsnick> :/
<physicsnick> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<wrabbit^> argh!
<physicsnick> heh
<profoX`> anyone who has experience with XV Video Overlay in tv-out ?
<wrabbit^> I just downloaded 220 or so mb of god knows what
<physicsnick> beware, your computer will now say kubuntu when you turn it on
<physicsnick> and you'll be looking at kde's login manager
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: I've bookmarked the pcBSD page for later use :)
<profoX`> will video overlay in tv-out give me only the movie that is playing fullscreen on the tv, even when i put the movie to the bg?
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, it's almost certainly all the same thing in kubuntu-desktop
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, pcbsd is using freebsd6 underneath ...
<physicsnick> probably won't be a big download to get what's left
<oskude> hockyhair: or have you found a bug in dappers kernel ?
<wickedpuppy> its freebsd with make up and all
<wrabbit^> sweet
<ashzilla> hi, is there a xubuntu channel?
<wrabbit^> alright physicsnick, I'll do it but if I'm sucked into some kind of black hole, I'm coming after you
<totall_6_7> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<physicsnick> ashzilla, yep, guess what it is... #xubuntu
<hockyhair> oskude: thanks, i gotta run..
<totall_6_7> you'd think the channel would be included in ubotu
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: another 72meg
<physicsnick> :/
<wrabbit^> 21 minutes remainig
<wrabbit^> remaining*
<physicsnick> wrabbit^, it's worth it... once i started using kde i never looked back to gnome again
<wrabbit^> I've never used gnome. :) first thing I did was install xfce
<physicsnick> ah. well xfce feels like a stripped down gnome :p
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: might give pcBSD a go on my thinkpad.  I hardly bothered with drivers on this thing.  I have no idea what's in t
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: ah, hehe.  Well I'm on a mission tonight
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, i should tell ya though bsd got more driver problems than linux ...
<wickedpuppy> if you are reallly geeky ... try opensolaris
<physicsnick> hehe
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: so I've heard.  takes a while for the hardware support to catch up
<steven43126> hi
<wickedpuppy> i seen it on one laptop before
<physicsnick> my string theory prof uses opensolaris
<physicsnick> he's really geeky
<wrabbit^> 700mhz doesn't run much
<dj_baggio> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1583465#post1583465
<wickedpuppy> so unless he opens his laptop , his solaris may not may not be running ?
<physicsnick> Mirro, does it work?
<dj_baggio> it's my problem :/
<wrabbit^> zing
<steven43126> anyone know a good GUI program for testing regular expressions ?
<martalli> I gave my partner a thinkpad 600e (~333 mhz) that actually runs kde without too much trouble
<physicsnick> uhohes. apt-get crashed for the third time while dist-upgrading to edgy
<oskude> steven43126: i know there is one, forgot the name...
<martalli> It's a matter of having 128-256 mb memory, and most of those 300-700mhz machine have to be upgraded to reach that
<physicsnick> i get the feeling that this thing is not going to reboot
<wrabbit^> I think I'm stuck with 128
<steven43126> oskude, lol same as
<physicsnick> until i format it
<leeyee> I think so. But KDE is slower than GNOME indeed
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: you in a rush for edgy?
<physicsnick> nope
<wrabbit^> just testing eh
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: what are you trying to do?
<physicsnick> yep
<physicsnick> i want to get rid of xgl
<physicsnick> but i still want my wobbly windows
<wrabbit^> haha
<Mirro> physicsnick, on login it got only GNOME or failsafe gnome etc in session options...
<steven43126> oskude, came across on written in tcl that won't do copy and paste and seems unmaintained a GTK one would be nice
<physicsnick> Mirro, that's what it's supposed to be
<aftertaf> wobbly windows :)
<oskude> steven43126: apt-cache search regular expression : gives atleast this "kodos - A visual regular expression editor" look results for more...
<physicsnick> Mirro, gnome will start xgl
<Mirro> well ok, then i dont understand how to start xgl
<physicsnick> open a terminal, and type beryl-xgl
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: by the looks of it you have packages that dont belong in dapper but belong in edgy and that makes for a bad day
<physicsnick> wait
<^Ocean^> physicsnick, if u have an Nvidia card, and u want to install the betta nvidia drivers u can get beryl going with out XGL
<physicsnick> scratch that, type beryl-xgl &
<gnomefreak> physicsnick: and Mirro please join #ubuntu-xgl
<physicsnick> ^0cean^, yes, but not on dapper
<Mirro> terminal....
<wrabbit^> crap... 15 days to go and I have 6 gig left on my limit
<Mirro> #searching#
<wrabbit^> I'm screwed
<fatbrain> How do I restart ALSA?
<physicsnick> Mirro, #ubuntu-xgl
<martalli> Does ubuntu have something like alsaconf?
<physicsnick> yeah
<physicsnick> martalli, double click the speaker in the system tray
<Peter77> how do I use apm instead of acpi?
<infoB> hello
<martalli> physicsnick - it just has an X overlying the speaker icon.  I clicked on it, and it brings up the mixer, but ith no choices in the drop down menu
<Peter77> anyone?
<infoB> is there any option or action for dpkg that tells me in which folders package is installed?
<physicsnick> martalli, hmm, i don't know then, sorry :(
<fatbrain> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<martalli> thanks anyway
<lordi> What kernel does ubuntu use?
<wickedpuppy> lordi, which version of ubuntu ?
<martalli> lordi - type uname -r
<martalli> in the command line
<shining> is it possible to split a thread on the forum ?
<lordi> 6.06 desktop
<shining> any forum admin here ?
<lordi> not installed yet, needs no know if my nic will work or not
<Alakazam_> SEATBELT!
<wickedpuppy> lordi, does it work with current stable version ?
<lordi> i have not tryed yet
<|thunder> is there a command to display system uptime ?
<lordi> what kernel does 6.06 desktop uses?
<flaccid> i got this: 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wickedpuppy> flaccid, you are using edgy ?
<wickedpuppy> or dapper ?
<flaccid> dapper
<coyctecm> |thunder: uptime
<|thunder> Linux amd64 2.6.15-27-386   for 6.06.1 + update
<|thunder> coyctecm; thanks
<physicsnick> lol
<jrib> shining: try #ubuntuforums
<lordi> i needs 2.6.9 kernel
<wickedpuppy> lordi, i were you i get a live cd and test ...
<anjo> hi, how do you save keyboard shortcuts in xchat?
<physicsnick> lordi, why?
<wrabbit^> please tell me that kubuntu-desktop comes with tux racer
<anjo> sry for the big screenshot - http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/5028/7944gy2.png
<lordi> i read that my nick will work with that one or later
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, no tux racer .. but got its clone
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: good enough :D
<flaccid> what is the clone called
<wickedpuppy> planet penguin racer
<lordi> D-Link DGE-528T <-- Gbit network card
<wrabbit^> hehe
<wrabbit^> oh, you're seroius
<wickedpuppy> get it now for free!!! while stock last
<wrabbit^> serious*
<iwkse> hi..anybody got experience with ftp login using "connect to server..." and error in creating folders or files? I can modify but not create..i get permissions error. But with other ftp i can create everything...
<wrabbit^> lol
<flaccid> wickedpuppy: package name?
<flaccid> or binary name
<fildo> whats this flaccid ?
<wickedpuppy> flaccid, surely if you grep for penguin racer i doubt you will find many packages
<|thunder> bwaa haa
<cuco> hi, i am building a package for ubuntu, which needs to create some mysql tables. on debian, i used the extra file: debian.cnf. this does not work on ubuntu. any ideas whay can i do...?
<flaccid> planetpenguin-racer
<aftertaf> tux racer aint free?
<wickedpuppy> no more
<anjo> xchat > seetings > advanced > keybaord shortcuts \
<aftertaf> suckage!
<anjo> how do you save the new key combo ? I want F12 to be /NP but it won't sabe Data1 entries
<wickedpuppy> why ? there is the clone ... and its really very good
<anjo> save*
<THX-1138> Good Morning wickedpuppy.
<wickedpuppy> morning THX-1138  ... your nick came from a movie .. isn't it ?
<Alakazam_> brb
<THX-1138> wickedpuppy - yes,
<wrabbit^> I was jus tabout to say that your name looks very familiar
<wrabbit^> clue?
<anjo> cpme on guys..
<anjo> it's a freaking shortcut..
<THX-1138> wickedpuppy - "buy,,, Buy more... buy more now!"
<wrabbit^> :\
<wrabbit^> clue #2
* wickedpuppy is bad with movies
<anjo> 894 users
<kyja> 892
<wrabbit^> sorry anjo, I have no idea
<altimod_> 892
<aftertaf> wickedpuppy: suckage from free to nonfree....
<aftertaf> like xchat
<anjo> :-) thanks wrabbit
<aftertaf> if u stuck under windose, its shareware :/
<wrabbit^> THX-1138: George Lucas?
<anjo> good movie
<wrabbit^> anjo: hehe, np.  It's frustrating when people odn't answer
<THX-1138> wrabbit - Yes.
<wickedpuppy> mirc ? its never shareware for me .. i always get the serial :P
<wrabbit^> THX-1138: sweet
<anjo> i have the directors cut :-D
<wrabbit^> time to give kubuntu desktop a shot
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, try kdevelop ... qt is damn good
<wrabbit^> hoping there's a python ide
<wrabbit^> otherwise, hello again DrPython
<nearfar> wrabbit^: Eric3 Python IDE
<nearfar> or hell, just use emacs
<fatbrain> How can I re-install grub?
<fatbrain> I installed windows on a partition, and it ... removed it.
<jrib> ubotu: tell fatbrain about grub
<iwkse> fatbrain: use a live distro
<wickedpuppy> fatbrain, never install windows last ....
<josh_> how do i get to my samba share from windows?
<iwkse> wickedpuppy: never install windows at all :\
<josh_> i put in my user and password for my linux share but i cant access it from my wifes computer
<wrabbit^> zing
<fatbrain> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<josh_> i see it there, i just cant connect
<wickedpuppy> iwkse, windows is not bad if its free and opensource ... LOL
<darkanyel> hi
<josh_> windows = spyware
<josh_> lol
<iwkse> josh_: i guess you're using linux & windows?
<josh_> correction... i use linux
<darkanyel> how can i make beryl-manage run on start-up?
<iwkse> wickedpuppy: windows is free to hack :-] 
<josh_> lol i cant make the wife get off windows
<Zv_oDD> How do i turn my xbuntu desktop into the mian Windows FileSharing Server on my network? ie are there ne easy samba packages out there?
<iwkse> josh_: you should uninstall windows to your wife pc...thats a great idea:)
<wickedpuppy> josh_, clearly you are not trying enough ... show her tom cruise licking ubuntu logo and she will be a convert
<trm> hi can anyone help me get my dvd player to work on a new installation, i have vlc and movie player but they dont work
<josh_> lol wickedpuppy she dont like tom cruise
<iwkse> josh_: anyway, if you want access, you can obtain only if you don't specific user & pass..typical windows style:)
<josh_> and i have tried takin a pic of me liicking the logo and she still wont do it
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> the infamous no nick no pass
<Peter77> tried apm, no difference
<aftertaf> Zv_oDD: install samba.
<iwkse> josh_: yap, in other way won't work
<vanhtu1987> trm: you need to install libdvdcss package.
<josh_> nope that didn't work
<josh_> lol funny thing is
<josh_> i got the drive to map before
<trm> vanhtu1987, i checked synaptic nothing there
<Zv_oDD> aftertaf, how?
<darkanyel> help
<josh_> now it just wont let me connect
<darkanyel> how can i make beryl-manage run on start-up?
<vanhtu1987> trm: By default Ubuntu comes with almost no support for multimedia
<josh_> darkanyel: through it in inittab
<iwkse> josh_: you need to access to windows share or linux share?
<trm> vanhtu1987, i know its extremely lame
<josh_> linux share
<josh_> i can get to windows easy
<iwkse> josh_: ah..now i catch...
<josh_> i mapped my linux share before but now it wont let me access it
<trm> how do i get libdvdcss ?
<darkanyel> sory i dint understand
<iwkse> josh_: so just take a look at /etc/samba/smb.conf
<NET||abuse> if i want to run wine on dapper, should i just install the package from existing debs? or is there a recomended deb to add and use?
<Mirro> my system is hanging how to restart?
<vanhtu1987> trm: You may want to take a look at 'UbuntuGuide' (Google for it as I don't remember the Url)
<iwkse> josh_: you need to allow access for user and share
<Mirro> any shortcut?
<wickedpuppy> Mirro, keep pressing the powr button ?
<wickedpuppy> if it hanging .. whats the point of pressing the shortcut on the keyboard ?
<Mirro> the whole menu doesnt work
<vanhtu1987> trm: They had a reason not to include the non-free component in the distro.
<jenda> Mirro: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace will restart X... but might not work on a hanging system.
<jrib> ubotu: tell trm about dvd
<Wompum_Redneck> try ctrl alt f1
<josh_> ok im looking at smb.conf
<wickedpuppy> if he can press the keyboards .. then his com is not hanging ...
* silent_scream back
<josh_> i see the part i need to change i just dont know the syntax format i need to input the users
<aftertaf> Zv_oDD: with apt or synaptic.
<anjo> mirro - a laptop or normal PC keyboard ?
<aftertaf> Zv_oDD: then hit gogle for help on setting it up. theres bags of info out there
<iwkse> josh_: look at smb.conf.example
<Wompum_Redneck> power button always works too
<darkanyel> how can i make beryl-manage run automaticly???
<Lunar_Lamp> argh, sometimes if i tap "skip track" a couple of times in amarok it just skips through the entire playlist playing about the first second of each, and with 2500 tracks this takes an age, and i can only stop it by killing amarok - is there a way to fix this?
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> i was using the wrong password
<josh_> i setup samba with my password but i changed my linux password about 2 weeks ago
<josh_> how do i change my smb passwd?
<josh_> smbpasswd josh
<josh_> ?
<wickedpuppy> smbpasswd ?
<wickedpuppy> yah
<Kuto> hi
<josh_> yep
<darkanyel> how can i make beryl-manage run on start-up?
<anjo> Lunar_Lamp - i don't know amarok .. but it sounds like you have activated a "preview" mode
<vanhtu1987> darkanyel: you may try putting the command in /etc/rc.local
<Peter77> well I'm going back to suse as I can't fix this battery level monitor in ubuntu
<darkanyel> anyone use compiz??
<Kuto> hi
<Kuto> can u guys rename amd64 to x86_64 pls
<Lunar_Lamp> anjo - no it's not like that - it's skipping through the tracks as if the button has been held down
<anjo> perhaps slowly double clicking stops the preview mode ? or check shortcuts?
<anjo> oh..
<Kuto> can u guys rename amd64 to x86_64 pls
<anjo> lol
<variant> anyone know how to disable the framebuffer with the ubuntu dapper live cd?
<josh_> can i do a : path = / if i want to be able to access all files and folders from windows using the root account?
<aftertaf> variant: cant you interrupt the boot and put nofb as an option?
<variant> aftertaf: yeah, is it just nofb then ?
<aftertaf> not sure, but could be
<variant> aftertaf: booting hte live cd in "safe graphics mode" still enables the fb ..
<fu-k-t> i am having trouble with a network install
<fu-k-t> would anyone be willing to help me out?
<josh_> how do i specify users allowed to access a share?
<boink> network .. off nfs?
<Lunar_Lamp> anjo - amarok becomes unresponsive - i can't do anything with it other than kill
<josh_> i dont want all to be able to access my root share... just my root account...
<fu-k-t> boink: off pxe/tftp
<aftertaf> variant: it is -nofb but i dont know if you can interrupt boot up from live cd like with grub
<anjo> Lunar_Lamp,  sry, i don't know. i was guessing
<fu-k-t> for some reason tftp isn't working
<fu-k-t> and i am stumped
<wickedpuppy> josh_, would it be better to ask in #samba ?
<UKMatt> is there a codec that i'm missing that allows you to play .avi's?  I thought I had them all but the .avi's i'm trying are blurred
<Lunar_Lamp> yeah, no worries anjo = i was just hoping smoeone would know
<variant> aftertaf: yes you can
<aftertaf> variant: ok, try -nofb then
<variant> aftertaf: thnx
<fu-k-t> UKMatt: get vlc media player
<aftertaf> :)
<boink> fukt: are you using a Soekris box?
<aftertaf> ok, sleepage.
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> yeah that makes sense
<UKMatt> fu-k-t, nope still blurred..
<fu-k-t> boink: i don't know what that means, so i'm going to guess no
<fu-k-t> i just installed tftpd and dhcp on one of my ubuntu machines
<fu-k-t> and dhcp is working perfectly
<fu-k-t> but
<anjo> Lunar_Lamp, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/381046.html
<boink> sorry, Soekris is a special type of computer which requires a tftp install.
<UKMatt> fu-k-t, what about this, "All stand-alone DivX Players compatible, Needs AC3 Codec Installed."
<fu-k-t> whenever i go to network boot, my other computer gets its dhcp assignment
<fu-k-t> then says "pxe-e32: tftp open timeout"
<Atthar> hi, how i can play mp3 files in ubuntu? where i can downlaod the codecs?
<Peter77> could my problem be because I'm using a replacement battery in my laptop and not an official sony battery?
<fu-k-t> after searching for a tftp server for quite some time
<vanhtu1987> Atthar: Googling for 'UbuntuGuide' could help.
<fu-k-t> i've done sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa restart
<fu-k-t> and everything looks fine
<UKMatt> does anyone know how to get DivX support in ubuntu?
<fu-k-t> i've even edited my dhcpd.conf to add a next-server with the address of the tftp server
<THX-1138> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerhard> jo
<fu-k-t> but nothing seems to work
<gerhard> i need to play wmv files
<fu-k-t> any thought, anybody?
<orias> http://www.getautomatix.com/
<iwkse> UKMatt: install, w32codecs && ffmpeg plugin
<gerhard> how do i do?
<morphir> how do I update to the latest i855GM-drivers on my dapper?
<iwkse> gerhard: look at UKMatt reply
<UKMatt> iwkse, i'm pretty sure i have those, limme check
<gerhard> thx iwkse
<fu-k-t> oh, and i should also add that if i tftp localhost, it works perfectly
<fu-k-t> so i KNOW the tftp server is up and running
<fu-k-t> but i can't get my other computer to find it
<gerhard> iwkse i also have them
<imc_> ANyone Know the name of the text file that controls mailbox filters on thunderbird?
<fu-k-t> perhaps it is a problem with my dhcp.conf?
<UKMatt> iwkse, do I need libavformat-dev
<fu-k-t> i have no experience with running a dhcp server
<Codemaster> hey guys, I'm having an odd problem with my repository - http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271568
<fu-k-t> this is what my config file looks like:
<variant> anyone know how to find out the cpu temperature on an apm only device?'
<fu-k-t> subnet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 {
<fu-k-t>   range 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2;
<orias> when it comes to codecs the easiest way i find is to install them using automatix, its a simple way of installing all the programs and codecs ur likely to use you should download a program called automatix
<orias> <orias> it'll easily install all the programs and codecs ur likely to use http://www.getautomatix.com/
<UKMatt> iwkse, nm, well I have those two..
<fu-k-t>   next-server C0A8020D;
<imc_> variant does gkrellm not work on that?
<fu-k-t>  filename "pxelinux.0";
<fu-k-t> }
<variant> imc_: im using the ubuntu live cd
<fu-k-t> please, anyone
<imc_> Ah
<fu-k-t> i am so totally at a loss
<variant> imc_: i am looking for a command'
<iwkse> UKMatt: which player are you using?
<imc_> yeah, had one somewheres. . .  lemme look :)
<orias> mplayer my favourite
<variant> imc_: with acpi i just do cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN/temperature
<UKMatt> iwkse, any, I've tried VLC and Movie Player
<orias> but xine and vlc are just as good
<anjo> fu-k-t, subnet and mask look wrong
<iwkse> UKMatt: try totem
<imc_> variant: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<imc_> ?
<orias> actually i find vlc and xine are better when it comes to dvds and vcds
<variant> imc_: thats an acpi interface, i said apm
<imc_> Ouch!
<imc_> Sorry variant
<orias> its just a matter of preference really
<variant> imc_: so you should be
<fu-k-t> anjo: i get a dhcp assignment, and since this is a trivial (1 client) setup, those shouldn't hinder anything
<fu-k-t> anjo: but what would you suggest i change them to?
* variant slaps imc_ with an ego :P
<UKMatt> iwkse, this is dumb but how?  I have it installed but don't see it anywhere
<docmur> does any one know the name of a good web filter for linux other then squid and dansguardian
<kamui``> hi
<wrabbit^> yes, kubuntu is indeed sweet :)
<kamui``> how can i listen to teamspeak and other application at the same time?
<iwkse> UKMatt: dont you have it in menu'
<iwkse> ?
<aftertaf> wrabbit^: yeah!!!
<physicsnick> hey wrabbit^, you're in kubuntu finally?
<wrabbit^> physicsnick: haha, yes :)
<UKMatt> iwkse, it's marked in synaptic, but isn't in menu or under Other Applications when I right click the file
<physicsnick> good work :)
<physicsnick> anyway i just upgrading to edgy
<wrabbit^> now I've gotta apt-get install this tux game
<physicsnick> gonna restart... moment of truth...
<wrabbit^> hasn't crashed?
<aftertaf> hehe
<anjo> fu-k-t, a dhcp server? i dunno. my bad, i thought you meant client install
<iwkse> UKMatt: reinstall it
<wrabbit^> what was it called again?  planetux-racer?  I'll apt-cache search it
<Alakazam_> YEAH you do that.
<wrabbit^> ok, I will
<fu-k-t> well, i've got one ubuntu box i'm using as a dhcp and pxe server
<UKMatt> iwkse, out of curiosity, can I uninstall in synaptic and then reinstall or do I have to close synaptic in between
<Alakazam_> lol
<THX-1138> wrabbit^ - neverball - is also a lot of fun.
<fu-k-t> and i'm trying to use that to net-install another box
<iwkse> UKMatt: there's a reinstall command
<wrabbit^> bah, nothing
<wrabbit^> I'll try that aswell THX-1138, thanks
<THX-1138> Has anyone seen flightgear? - is it worth trying?
<\pub\bash0r> is now someone here who has an idea regarding my problem? (description here: http://aksdb.homeip.net/shorewallproblem.html)
<UKMatt> iwkse, still no change, you're talking about the plain "totem" file right
<iwkse> UKMatt: i think you broke something in your system. Totem should be in your menu. open a terminal and write totem
<physicsnick> yay!
<Wulong> What are the base packages I need to get X working? xbase-clients, xinit and xorg?
<highneko> I deleted my gnome kicker. How can I make a new one?
<ashzilla> Hi, I just ran apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<UKMatt> iwkse, alright I ran it in that and its scrambled too
<ashzilla> I started with Xubuntu, but did not like it as much
<ashzilla> but, after I finish installing the ubuntu desktop
<ashzilla> Do I need to make any system changes to make sure gnome is used as my display manager
<tran> como puedo cambiar de canal?
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tran> eo
<tran> ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<tran> plis
<tran> q pongo
<tran> para cambiar de canal
<THX-1138> We can try to help. it will take longer and because of language likely be wrong.
<vanhtu1987> Hi, does anyone know what is the different between the proprietary NVidia 3D driver and nvidia-glx ? What is more compatible ?
<fu-k-t> HAH!
<fu-k-t> i got it!
<Alakazam_> vanhtu1987, just use what comes with Ubuntu
<Alakazam_> you're not going to notice much of a difference if any.
<THX-1138> vanhtu - I have used both. - no noticeable difference.
<ashzilla> Anyone?
<wrabbit^> wow, neverball is addictive
<fu-k-t> for anyone keeping score at home, the tftp server needs to be in the same subnet as the client's assigned address
<wrabbit^> lol
<ashzilla> Can anyone help? Will I need to make any system cahnges after installing ubuntu-desktop
<ashzilla> or do I just restart to use gnome
<vanhtu1987> Alakazam_: thanks, I guess I'll choose nvidia-glx
<Alakazam_> yes, do that.
<Alakazam_> :)
<webben> I downloaded the latest Edgy iso yesterday
<webben> It boots okay
<webben> but then when i say try and launch the Text Editor
<webben> a Loading notice appears in the bottom panel for a while then disappears
<webben> same happens with terminal
<webben> anyone else experienced anything like that?
<THX-1138> Alakazam_ - Did you take you nick from the World of Warcraft information site? - What realm?  (Gnomeregan "Emacs" mage)
<mcphail> webben: ask in #ubuntu+1
<webben> mcphal: ah, thanks
<Alakazam_> THX-1138, no... ive had this name for about 4 years
<cratuki> I've got a whizbang new dual core intel chip. Should I be using a '-server' kernel, or the 686 one, or something else?
<segfault> cratuki, 686
<THX-1138> Alakazam - Is my devotion (addiction?) to WoW showing? - lol
<cratuki> segfault: thanks.
<segfault> np
<vanhtu1987> Alakazam_: apt-cache showed me the nvidia-glx package requires one of the older kernel (15-23), but I'm using 15-27.
<DeKo> hey all
<Alakazam_> hmm
<THX-1138> vanhtu1987 - There won't be any conflicts. - obviously it is better to match them perfectly.
<Alakazam_> vanhtu1987, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<luckyone_> hello everyone
<vanhtu1987> THX-1138: I hope so, after reading the above guide, thank Alakazam_
<luckyone_> what are some command line tools I can use to monitor disk io by process?
<Alakazam_> np
<alluc> which do you think is the best CMS ?
<oskude> alluc: you can test many here http://opensourcecms.com/
<THX-1138> vanhtu1987 - After you install an accelerated driver take a peek at xcompmgr - Drop shadows and transparencies. you might of seen it already in KDE.
* Alakazam_ breaks into a violent rave.
<THX-1138> !info violent rave
<ubotu> Package violent does not exist in dapper
<Alakazam_> lo
<Alakazam_> l
<luckyone_> how do you tell what your disks are 'crunching' on when you think your box should be idle?
<docmur> how can I save the iptables so they start on boot
<windtw> Why don't have daily build today?
<THX-1138> ps -aux
<THX-1138> top
<windtw> I want to try the Core Duo 2 Support.
<luckyone_> how does top show disk io?
<docmur> do I just use iptables-save
<|rt|> luckyone_: you could use iostat
<jrib>  /msg ubotu iptables
<jrib> I was trying to check if ubotu knew anything so ignore that :)
<jrib> docmur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo appears you are right
<Ragol> after apt-get dist-upgrade today my apt (or some of its libraries) is broken, everything related to apt-get gives me segfault
<Ragol> apt-get, adept, synaptic, update-manager
<Ragol> oh, this is edgy system...
<jrib> Ragol: edgy in #ubuntu+1 please
<Ragol> aa, okei
<Ragol> okay, I meant
<efuzzyone> how do I unlock all locked packages from command line instead of Synaptic?
<Dr_willis> locked ?
<_thumper_> anyone here know a simple way to test a microphone?
<diminthedam> my removable cdrom is failing all of a sudden. how do i know if its a hardware or soft problem?
<siri_> hi all
<_thumper_> using skype 1.3 I can hear but not be heard
<_thumper_> not sure if it is skype or my mike
<gnomefreak> jrib: i added the link ofr iptables :)\
<gnomefreak> for
<crimeboy> clear
<jrib> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<smax> hi
<tran> eooooooo
<tran> alguien q me ayude
<highneko> Is it possible to add a panel in gnome?
<smax> i installed ubuntu with out running the md5chksum on the cd.  is it possible to reinstall the OS with out having to wipe out my documents ?
<morphir> is ubunnty
<^Ocean^> yes
<^Ocean^> just install it and dont format the disk
<tran> help me
<smax> cool
<tran> plis
<tran> eooooooooooooo
<smax> i'll make sure i wont.   thanx for Ocean
<diminthedam> my removable cdrom is failing all of a sudden. how do i know if its a hardware or soft problem?
<jenda> smax: Did you use a seperate /home partition?
<tran> cabrones ayudarme
<jenda> That's the best way - then you can even format the system disk and keep all your docs/settings
<morphir> is ubuntu edgy code freesed?
<tran> cara mierdas ayudarmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jrib> tran: and be nice...
<yhan> hi
<jrib> ubotu: tell morphir about schedule
<THX-1138> smax - former windows user? yes me too. Security in linux is a refreshingly welcome change. - Why would you want to reinstall? packages on the CD/DVD are compared to a list of sums during install.
<yhan> after dist-upgrading from 5.10 to dapper, I can't suspend my t42 anymore, any thoughts ?
<cwraig> hey all
<cwraig> anyone know where i can get some help for streamripper?
<guillem101> highneko, just right mouse menu on panel blank-> add new panel
<guillem101> Any idea about when edgy is to be officially launched?
<jrib> ubotu: tell guillem101 about schedule
<THX-1138> highneko - Would the command gnome-panel help? - no idea if it will bring up a panel if both are removed.
<guillem101> jrib, thanks
<mike_stern> how can i start the ftp server on ubuntu plz?
<mike_stern> i cant find ftpd
<THX-1138> ftpd - maybe?
<jrib> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<THX-1138> sry - misread.
<jrib> !info ftpd
<ubotu> ftpd: FTP server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-21 (dapper), package size 41 kB, installed size 172 kB
<jrib> ubotu: tell mike_stern about universe
<THX-1138> jrib - cool
<THX-1138> jrib - comming from windows is an ftp server smaller than 15 million bytes fast? - j/k
<mike_stern> i think none is installed!
<jrib> heh
<mike_stern> how can i install one?
<THX-1138> 172 kbs - What no msi installer? no .net? - lol
<jrib> mike_stern: you can install ftpd if you want that one by enabling universe and then using syantpic ro apt-get
<jrib> s/ro/or
<Kuto> how do i enable smp?
<cmc> ubotu: tell cmc about universe
<Kuto> ubotu, tell Kuto smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell Kuto smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fourat> how to reset root's password if forgotten ?
<cycom> why doesn't ubuntu have perl 5.8.8?
<jrib> !info perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.7-10ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3219 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<Dr_willis> cycom,  i would guess it came out after dapper was finalized.
<jrib> cycom: it's in edgy
<guillem101> Kuto, install kernel with smp support
<jrib> ubotu: tell cycom about schedule
<ashzilla> after I 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', how do i remove xcfe and use gnome
<Trae> anyone know if gparted is on the Ubuntu CD?
<gnomefreak> Trae: it is
<Trae> gnomefreak, danke
<gnomefreak> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<gnomefreak> should be
<cycom> makes sense
<jrib> I believe it is
* Trae wonders if the laptop overheat bug will be fixed in Edgy
<LookTJ> Hi
<LookTJ> A site is not working for me
<ashzilla> gnomefreak: after I install ubunt-desktop, how do I remove the xubuntu display manager and use gnome?
<rodneyk> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.10-1ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 901 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<LookTJ> only one site
<rodneyk> !info postfix edgy
<ubotu> postfix: A high-performance mail transport agent. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2436 kB
<Trae> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/22336
<linuxactivist> ashzilla: you should be able to log out ans select gnome as your session when you try logging in again.  It should ask if you want to make it the default.
<fu-k-t> fourat: you realize ubuntu by default doesn't set a root password, right?
<gnomefreak> ashzilla: you dont need to remove it but i would use manybe deborphan
<ashzilla> gnomefreak: is that a package?
<gnomefreak> ashzilla: it is
<fourat> fu-k-t, yes
<gnomefreak> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up unneeded packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept). Also consider using !aptitude
<fu-k-t> fourat: okay, try sudo -s from an admin account, then passwd from there
<jrib> "unneeded packages that are no longer needed" is a bit redundant
<ashzilla> gnomefreak: so what package would I want to deborphan, to remove xcfe
<gnomefreak> ashzilla: you can allso do it in synaptic
<fu-k-t> (sudo -s gets you a root terminal)
<Trae> bbiab
<gnomefreak> ashzilla: all xfce packages
<gnomefreak> lol jrib your right
<frans> just installed ubuntu 5.10, running for 30 minutes........will format now! and install OSX, don't like it, what do you guys like about  ubuntu??????????
<fourat> fu-k-t, my user's account isnt in the sudoers
<fu-k-t> fourat: otherwise, you can do it from the gui, but i forget where and i'm not on a ubuntu machine right now
<fu-k-t> fourat: then you're fucked
<LookTJ> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mitzi> anyone running xephem?
<davvs> how do i copy all files from folder a that is not in folder b to folder b?
<ExitMenu> hi can some one please help me I have made a big mistake and did the following sudo usermod -Gsubversion user and now cant sudo anything, is there any way to fix this :(
<fu-k-t> fourat: unless you have sudo privileges, you can't get a root password
<gnomefreak> fixed
<not-a-bot> Hello, stupid beginners question: I need to run a daemon on Ubuntu startup without logging in, what is the recommended way to do so?
<phrearch> anyone knows why ivman doesnt start?
<not-a-bot> kissd (a kiss-dvd-player client)
<yhan> not-a-bot, /etc/init.d
<phrearch> cant get it to be a daemon :(
<LookTJ> fourat: go into recovery mode or goto the cammandline
<not-a-bot> thanks yhan :)
<TarnMaster> salve
<rupe> do you have a live CD
<TarnMaster> hi there
<ExitMenu> so have I screwed my system guys or is there a fix ?
<not-a-bot> Mhhh ... cannot open init.d
<not-a-bot> using edgy eft current beta here, does upstart still use init.d ?
<TarnMaster> I have (again) a big issue with the my IDE driver....
<not-a-bot> damn typo, my fault :)
<segfault> ExitMenu, there is a fix
<ExitMenu> is it reinstall :(
<TarnMaster> apparently the kernel driver is corrupting the HD, which isn't good at all....
<segfault> ExitMenu, ull need to reboot into single user mode, then run usermod -G user again but this time as the option to G list all of the groups u wnat ur user in, and make sure to include admin and ur usernamelist all
<TarnMaster> I suspect a buggy MOBO or IDE controller, but I'm unable to find references about that
<ExitMenu> kewl I will do that
<ExitMenu> ta
<TarnMaster> probably because I do not know what to search
<diminthedam> my removable cdrom is failing all of a sudden. how do i know if its a hardware or soft problem?
<segfault> diminthedam, try in another machine
<diminthedam> segfault: good one! only its not possible for me
<GameCat> hi - can someone tell me how to add the GD library to php4?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a problem that i cant change my screen resolution when i run ubuntu in the cdrom boot
<segfault> diminthedam, try looking at dmeg output for errors
<cyberfall_> anyone use 7zip
<cyberfall_> or know of a gui that will make use of it and it options
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a problem that i cant change my screen resolution when i run ubuntu in the cdrom boot
<diminthedam> segfault: dmesg says tha cdrom open failed. but i still dont know wheter that means hard/soft
<Mille> anyone could tell me why i can't move my buntu partition? i'm using the live-cd and gparted. but i can't actually move it forward.
<cyberfall_> ghostghost,  most of the time it has it locked at that resolution based on the driver is my guess
<cyberfall_> there a command that will reconfigure the package for xserver
<cyberfall_> or xorg whichever it is
<cyberfall_> that should point u in the right way to do some searching
<taylor_> this is starting to annoy me
<ghostshadow189> oh do u remember exactly ?
<frogzoo> Ghost_Printer: ctrl + alt + '+'/'-'
<ghostshadow189> xorg ?
<cyberfall_> sorry no
<taylor_> i can't get http://moparisthebest.com to work
<cyberfall_> ya
<taylor_> it's not responding
<segfault> ghostshadow189, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ghostshadow189> thanx :D
<frogzoo> ghostshadow189: ctrl + alt + '+'/'-'
<TarnMaster> asking again.... did anyone beside me experienced problem (serious problem) with ide drivers under 2.6.15?
<ghostshadow189> i'll try
<cyberfall_> redhat is something like xfree86 but this distro uses what called xorg
<cyberfall_> TarnMaster,
<humbolt> which joarnaling FS would you recommend for an external USB drive?
<TarnMaster> yes cyberfall_ ?
<cyberfall_> i dont know how to tell what version i gotz
<frogzoo> humbolt: nothing wrong with ext3
<TarnMaster> uname -r cyberfall_ :)
<segfault> ghostshadow189, if ur on live cd tho not sure that will do it, i think u have to select res at boot menu, its been awhile since i used live cd i forget exactly
<Mitzi> I have a file that I can run as root with a ./filename command but not as user even though I own it, how can I fix that?
<segfault> humbolt, opinions vary i like reiser
<frogzoo> Mitzi: ls -l filename
<cyberfall_> 2.6.15
<cyberfall_> -27-i386
<TarnMaster> thus, did you have HD problems?
<burzum> how can i find out which nvidia driver is currently installed?
<cyberfall_> nop
<cyberfall_> none yet
<Mitzi> -rwxrwxrwx 1 ian ian 4531936 2006-10-05 11:06
<ghostshadow189> segfault : i used F4 key to change resolution to 1024 but it just work when install , when it go to ubuntu , i change to 640 and i cant change it
<frogzoo> TarnMaster: you mean like spate of bad fscks & losing data ?
<humbolt> frogzoo: What I dislike about ext3 are the periodic fscks. Will that be the same for external USB drives mounted by gnome?
<frogzoo> humbolt: periodic fscks are part of life
<TarnMaster> frogzoo, at the beginning yes.... after some time 'corrupted patition table' and no more boot
<samAA> Mitzi: the dir needs to be in ur PATH
<segfault> ghostshadow189, after u have installed run this config ur res sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<\pub\bash0r> is now someone here who has an idea regarding my problem? (description here: http://aksdb.homeip.net/shorewallproblem.html)
<cyberfall_> anyone use 7zip and know of a linux version that a gui frontend
<humbolt> TarnMaster: what do you mean?
<Mille> anyone could help me with my partitions? having problems moving my ubuntu partition.
<ghostshadow189> thanks , i'll try it right now
<jrib> cyberfall_: file roller
<jrib> ubotu: tell cyberfall_ about 7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberfall_> segfault,  one problem he using a live disk
<jrib> dumb ubotu
<Mitzi> samAA, do I need to make a symbolic link or something?
<TarnMaster> humbolt, the problem manifest itself with the kernel having problems to mount the root file system
<cyberfall_> i know what 7zip is
<jrib> ubotu: tell cyberfall_ about 7z
<cyberfall_> just tryin to find an easyer way of doing the switches
<TarnMaster> which seems to call for problems either in udev or in the initrd
<cyberfall_> seeing i dont understand it sytax
<jrib> cyberfall_: I know you know, the page just explains how it can be used with the archive manager
<jrib> :)
<segfault> cyberfall_, oh he was unclear :) only way i think todo that is to do at boot
<samAA> Mitzi: change to the dir containing the file then run export PATH=${PATH}:$PWD
<cyberfall_> oh oks
<Mitzi> samAA, cheers, I'll give it a whirl :)
<cyberfall_> i try xarchiver but that was useless
<TarnMaster> humbolt, I have a feeling that this is a problem with the IDE controller.... as this is the second HD which is having problem on thesame machine
<humbolt> TarnMaster: Want an FS for my USB drive (non-root).
<Mitzi> samAA, I just did it but it gives me the same erros saying that the file already exists???
<cyberfall_> TarnMaster,  i havent been reading but did u run a hd test
<humbolt> What about reiserfs and xfs these days?
<quiet> humbolt, no reason to use anything other than ext3
<taylor__> omg
<taylor__> omggg\
<quiet> jfs is good for thumb drives though
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, it depends what do you mean for that....
<taylor__> i getting timeout errors
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a question that does ubuntu support SATA hdd ?
<quiet> very small footprint, very low CPU, but not really fast... but neither is USB.
<quiet> so jfsos a good fit.
<TarnMaster> fsck is ok
<samAA> Mitzi: I must have misunderstood, what's the problem
<cyberfall_> TarnMaster,  it may not be the controller
<cyberfall_> it could be the drive failing
<der0b> ghostshadow189: yes
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I know, I'm trying to understand what it is
<ghostshadow189> oh gr8
<ghostshadow189> thanx
<cyberfall_> well if it a maxtor got google for maxpower it maxtor drive test program
<guillem101> ghostshadow189, it does in my case since more than a year right now
<Lane> Which distro has the best repositories
<baxter_kylie> Hi. I have a question regarding raid0. If I create a software array on two extra disks (not disks ubuntu is on) and I later want to wipe my os drive an reinstall ubuntu or any other 'nix, can my raid array be taken with me with little trouble? If so... how?
<cyberfall_> western digital has one also called datalife gaurd
<cyberfall_> seagate has one also
<humbolt> But fscking a 100GB dirve takes forever!
<Mitzi> samAA, I have a file, I can run it as root with a ./filename commmand but not as a user
<quiet> baxter_kylie, sure you can.
<cyberfall_> if u have been powerin down your linux box just holding the power button then u get what happens
<cyberfall_> never power a linux box down that way
<baxter_kylie> quiet: is there anything special I need to do to preserve the data/settings?
<quiet> being  software RAID... the software just duplicates the data... so when you reinstall, you would just tell it to use a software raid again.
<samAA> Mitzi: ah; so as the user you cd to the dir, then ./filename; what happens
<bertugolu> listen ppl, i have 5.1 surround but i only get sound from the front right and front left, how can i fix it?
<quiet> baxter_kylie, do it with LVM and it
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I never do that:)
<quiet> baxter_kylie, it's rather easy
<cyberfall_> that good
<highneko> Is the final release of edgy gonna be on oct 26th?
<Mitzi> samAA, it runs and the app starts up
<cyberfall_> but go get powermax or maxpower whichever it is
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I have a doubt.... the logical geometry is different from the physical one
<cyberfall_> it will test any drive but can only some what try to fix it own make drive
<baxter_kylie> quiet: I'm not nearly familiar enough with LVM to feel comfortable knowing what I'm doing... aren't I supposed to block everything out into 2gb partitions, then?
<humbolt> which partition type would I use for fat32? 0B W95 FAT32 or 0C W95 FAT32 (LBA)??
<cyberfall_> what computer u using this drive on
<samAA> Mitzi: as the user right? so there is no problem
<cyberfall_> humbolt, fat32 lba
<quiet> baxter_kylie, if you use the alternate install disk, and use the real installer it's very straightforward..
<quiet> it should even be aut recognized if you reinstall.
<quiet> auto*
<bertugolu>  listen ppl, i have 5.1 surround but i only get sound from the front right and front left, how can i fix it?
<SpComb> baxter_kylie: the kernel raid driver keeps a RAID superblock on the disk/partition that you use, and it stores info about the raid array in it. So a raid array created with md should work with any md
<bertugolu>  listen ppl, i have 5.1 surround but i only get sound from the front right and front left, how can i fix it?
<Mitzi> samAA, there is a problem, it only runs from root not from user
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I'm on a laptop, a nx6110 by compaq/HP
<Dr_willis> bertugolu,  mess with the sliders in the mixers.. theres 2 that should  mirror the front to the rear speakers
<Xtremer> does anyone know if the x server package is fixed and can be upgraded ? :)
<humbolt> cyberfall_: why LBA?
<cyberfall_> so the drive is what came with the lappy
<cyberfall_> logic block address
<bertugolu> i know that
<bertugolu> but the other 3 dont work
<quiet> baxter_kylie, this may be of some use too, http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<TarnMaster> the IDE controlelr is intel ich6 apparently
<samAA> Mitzi: I just asked you as the *user* cd to the dir and ./filename, and you said it worked, does that work? also what's the dir?
<Mitzi> samAA, sorry, it doesn't work that way
<baxter_kylie> SpComb: Excellent. So at that point I'd only need to have the raid config file and use a mkraid, right?
<cyberfall_> TarnMaster,  well was going to say if the drive is to big linux will see it and try to by pass the bios
<cyberfall_> but it will miss up in the write to the drive
<humbolt> and again, will the gnome-volume-manager initiate fscks on my ext3 USB partition on mount?
<SpComb> baxter_kylie: you shouldn't even need the raid config file, although I think it does have some effect on detecting arrays on system startup
<Xtremer> anyone knows ? :D
<cyberfall_> just like windows will cause i trashed a 80 gig drive that way
<muthana> how remove gaim
<darkanyel> hi
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I see, thus should I give the geometry to the kernel by the hda=xxx option?
<taylor___> im 5 secs away from getting pissed at ubuntu
<SpComb> baxter_kylie: and I've always used mdadm, I don't know if the classic raid tools do it differently
<cyberfall_> ubutom, tell file roller
<muthana> hi
<darkanyel> whwew can i find themes for emerald??
<Xtremer> can i update the x server package ? :D is the bug fixed ? :D
<muthana> iam want remove gaim
<baxter_kylie> spcomb & quiet: Thank you, sincerely! You've both been a great help.
<cyberfall_> is the drive like a ata 100 and over 130gig and the lappy only handles ata 66
<cyberfall_> if so then ur wasteing your time
<darkanyel> whwew can i find themes for emerald??
<TheSheep> ok, I have an 1024x768 lcd monitor, but the X insists on using 1280x1024, even when I removed this resolution from xorg.conf -- the result is that I get a scrollable 1280x1024 screen in 1024x768. Any way to force X to 1024x768?
<taylor___> anyone listening?
<taylor___> grrrrrr
<TarnMaster> no, the HD is only 40Gig.....
<taylor___> hello???
<cyberfall_> then that not where the problem is
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, and moreover is its own drive... it should work
<Dr_willis> taylor_,  so...
<cyberfall_> one or to things the drive going bad or something didnt get installed right
<LookTJ> i have problem
<TheSheep> LookTJ: try asking your question...
<LookTJ> how come http://www.moparisthebest.org/smf/index.php won't work for me...it works for others
<Alakazam_> i cut em long, i cut em wide, i cut em fat.
<cyberfall_> try a drive tester program and see what goes from that
<LookTJ> all other sites work
<cyberfall_> if the drive test fine then it a driver not right
<bob31984> hi, how do i get the kernel sources? I did apt-get install linux-image-386, but nothing turned up in the /usr/src dir...
<TheSheep> LookTJ: what do you mean by 'work'?
<cyberfall_> u may need to go to the maker of lappy site and see if there a driver for it
<docmur> anyone know of any good C compilers for ubuntu edgy
<TheSheep> LookTJ: and by 'not work'
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, but why in doing hdparm -I /dev/hda I get a current number of sectors greater than the max number of sectors?
<jrib> docmur: gcc?  install build-essential
<RedKrieg> docmur, apt-get install build-essential
<Xtremer> maybe your isp blocks that site LookTJ
<Dr_willis> http://www.moparisthebest.org/smf/index.php works for me.....
<docmur> I have both
<LookTJ> it doesn't show up...The server at www.moparisthebest.org is taking too long to respond.
<RedKrieg> jrib, beat me to the punch
<cyberfall_> TarnMaster,  gotz me
<LookTJ> and other people has no problems getting on it
<RedKrieg> docmur, how are you trying to use it?
<cyberfall_> sound like it missed read the drive right
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, but this isn't normal, isn't it?
<TheSheep> LookTJ: looks like some routing problems
<Dr_willis> LookTJ,  that dont sound like a Ubuntu issue.. try pinging the web site.
<LookTJ> i did
<not-a-bot> does anyone use x-chat-gnome and edgy here?
<cyberfall_> Configuration:
<darkanyel> whwew can i find themes for emerald??
<cyberfall_>         Logical         max     current
<cyberfall_>         cylinders       16383   16383
<cyberfall_>         heads           16      16
<cyberfall_>         sectors/track   63      63
<cyberfall_> that what mine shows
<LookTJ> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<docmur> I was compiling wine for source and apt-get build-dep wine was all good
<not-a-bot> How the heck do keep x-chat-gnome from opening the channellist every time I connect to s server?
<docmur> then apt-get --build source wine failed
<TarnMaster> left column is identical for me cyberfall_
<Dr_willis> LookTJ,  as a test , download and try a live cd like 'slax' and see if The live cd can get to that site.
<docmur> it told me I didn't have a c compiler
<Xtremer> !x server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<not-a-bot> makes it freaking unusable for freenode and other servers with a lot of channels :S
<Dr_willis> docmur,  install build-essential yet?
<Xtremer> !x-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LookTJ> ok well brb
<cyberfall_> !file roller
<TarnMaster> but right one shows a 17475 in the first row (sectors) and a 15 in the second (heads)
<ubotu> file: Determines file type using "magic" numbers. In component main, is standard. Version 4.16-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 29 kB, installed size 100 kB
<segfault> Xtremer, xserver-xorg
<Xtremer> ok :D
<docmur> yes I have it
<Xtremer> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<linuxactivist> cyberfall_, I think you were looking for file-roller
<linuxactivist> !file-roller
<ubotu> file-roller: an archive manager for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 635 kB, installed size 4648 kB
<Xtremer> segfault u know about the bug of xserver-xorg ?
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, apparently this is a problem from the autoprobing.....
<segfault> Xtremer, i recal a bug put in an update a few weeks ago, is that to what u are referring
<RedKrieg> docmur: what's the exact error message you get?  (just the one line please)
<humbolt> This one thing is not perfectly clear to me yet: If I have an external USB drive with an ext3 partition which gets mounted by gnome-volume-manager on hotplug, will this ext3 partition be fsck-ed after the so and so manyest mount? Or does that just apply to partitions which are mentioned in fstab?
<Xtremer> yeah segfault .. is that bug fixed ?
<bob31984> How do I configure and compile the kernel myself? I can't find the sources
<segfault> Xtremer, yeah i believe it was fixed the next day
<docmur> I will have to post it later I'm getting the kernel source right now
<Xtremer> ok then i can update the packege no ?
<segfault> Xtremer, it was a simple fix if u installed the pkg anyway, it just changed the path of something iirc
<RedKrieg> docmur: no problem
<segfault> Xtremer, yea
<trappist> humbolt: I've never seen removable media get auto-fscked, but then again I've never had a usb drive formatted ext3
<humbolt> trappist: so which FS do you use?
<trappist> humbolt: reiserfs on my hard drives, fat32 on most removable media
<tyler_> dopod 838 Pro VS Sony Ericsson P990i....... which one is better?dopod 838 Pro VS Sony Ericsson P990i....... which one is better?
<docmur> any one know the date of the full edgy release
<Xtremer> !x-server-xorg-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server-xorg-core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Sasuk3> only 920 users?
<Lunar_Lamp> is it possible to extend an ext3 partition? i currently have a hard drive like this: "windows>swap>ubuntu>ubuntuhome" - can i expand the ubuntu home partition to take over the windows partition if i format it? or will it cause problems because they're not next to each other?
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: are u using lvm?
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - not sure - i did default install
<Lunar_Lamp> how do i find out?
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: df /home
<Lunar_Lamp> Filesystem           1K-blocks Used Available Use% Mounted on
<Lunar_Lamp> /dev/hda3             43373228  39143680   2466900  95% /home
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: and you want to extend /home?
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - yeah
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: you re not using LVM
<marcus_> Hi
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - is my only option to wipe windows and mount is a /home/media then?
<marcus_> Ive just downloaded a .run file for my Ubuntu desktop
<TarnMaster> cyberfall_, I tried testdisk..... WTF means that CHS and LBA do not agree?
<marcus_> How do i install it via the terminal?
<Lunar_Lamp> marcus_ "sh filename.run"
<burzum> how can i find out which nvidia driver version is currently installed?
<marcus_> thanks
<CroX> !gateway
<THX-1138> !testdisk is TestDisk data recovery - recover lost partitions and/or make non-booting disks bootable again http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gateway - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Alakazam_> ~~down here we smoke trees, then let the world see~~
<humbolt> when gnome-volume-manager mounts my USB ext3/reiserfs/xfs partition, this is done with user root, so I can't write to it directly. Only if I create a dir for my user as root which is owned by him. Is there a way around that?
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: ubuntu being /, I assume. hmm you can resize windows ... if you need it
<THX-1138> !testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - i don't need windows - haven't booted it in ages - and have vmware working just fine - so would rather just recover the space
<Unimatrix9> hello there
<j^2> hey all
<Unimatrix9> hi
<j^2> i'm looking for net admins, are there are any around?
<Xtremer> hub net admins?
<j^2> corporate net admins
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: I don't know of another  way  execpt for using LVM
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, ok
<Kuto2> where do i get c header files:?
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - i assume there's no way to convert to using lvm?
<TarnMaster> right, that testdisk:)
<jrib> Kuto2: install build-essential
<linuxactivist> j^2, I work on a university network.
<Kuto2> how do i do it?
<THX-1138> TarnMaster - It worked really well for you? - Wish i had it a few eeks ago.
<Unimatrix9> how well does splashy work?
<jrib> Kuto2: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Unimatrix9> is it easy to setup?
<j^2> linuxactivist: nice, i'm a net admin also, i've been requested to start up monitoring, i was thinking nagios, but they want web traffic to, do you have any suggestions?
<jrib> Kuto2: or, you can use system > adminstration > synaptic if you want
<TarnMaster> THX-1138, I didn't try to recover data with....
<TarnMaster> I just looked at the disk
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: not that I know, you can always mount it like you said or wipe windows copy /home it, convert to LVM, copy back  extend ...
<Unimatrix9> any one here that has splashy working?
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: depends on the sizes and usages
<TarnMaster> as I said THX-1138, I got some problems which apparently bore down to a miconfigured disk geometry
<linuxactivist> Kuto2, if you need them for something else, just file up synaptic and search for header files.  Usually the -dev package for the software that you are looking for will solve the issue.
<burzum> how can i find out which nvidia driver version is currently installed?
<eSPete__> i've just overwriten all the files in ~ with this command "mv /media/hda3/file.txt ~/*" and now all the files are gone.
<Kuto2> so many header stuff
<THX-1138> TarnMaster: did it seem to work okay? - files intact?
<TarnMaster> THX-1138, as I just look and didn't try to found partitions it didn't nothing bad....
<linuxactivist> j^2, nagios is nice... but complicated to set up.  I recommend getting one of the nagios books that are out there to help.  We have used netsaint (nagios's earlier brother) for a couple of years. It is not as feature packed, but it is easier to get up and running with.  For web traffic, I don't think you can beat webalizer.
<TarnMaster> THX-1138, i cannot guarantee what's going to happen if I did
<j^2> linuxactivist: nice thinks
<JackDanielz> i have a few questions, ubuntu installer cd 6.06 has a 1000hz kernel timer yes?
<TarnMaster> does anybody knows what thsi CHS and LBA don't agree stuff means?
<erUSUL> eSPete__: you told the system to do something and it has done it. Not too much that we can do about it... sorry to not be of much help... hope that you do not have loosed anything important
<not-a-bot> Does anyone know how to deactivate the channel-autolist in x-chat-gnome 0.13 in edgy? And where can I write a bugreport about it? The new channel-autolist causes x-chat-gnome 0.13 to freeze at 100% cpu for minutes when joining networks like freenode :-S
<JackDanielz> anyone? does the new ubuntu 6.06 have a 1000hz kernel timer?
<erUSUL> burzum: how did you intaled the driver, apt?
<linuxactivist> j^2, if you want to spring some more stuff on them to impress the heck out of them, we use ipaudit (http://ipaudit.sourceforge.net/) to get a picture of what is happening at the network, port and protocl level - top talkers, listeners and so forth.  This is good for find out who or what is hogging bandwidth.
<Kuto2> how do i get c headers that matches my kernel?
<j^2> linuxactivist: awesome thanks
<TarnMaster> bbl
<eSPete__> erUSUL, year i know, but is there no way to restore the filetable? the data is still there i know
<erUSUL> JackDanielz: the instaler kernel has 250
<josh_> how do i get 3ddesktop to install properly?
<josh_> i cant find a tutroial for it.... a good one
<erUSUL> JackDanielz: the *instaled* kernel has 250
<erUSUL> JackDanielz: do not know the livecd one (i guess it is the same)
<JackDanielz> erUSUL: do u kno if any are 1000 for sure?
<mike_stern> how can i run dhcp client on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> JackDanielz: any?
<Kuto2>  is there smp support for intel dual core core duo processors?
<JackDanielz> erUSUL: well maybe the server install ?
<mjr> Kuto2, sure
<diminthedam> any chance to get some help in fixing removable cdrom drivers?
<Kuto2> where?
<berent> mike_stern : do u want to run dhcp server or client
<Kuto2> mjr, what kernel version do support it?
<erUSUL> JackDanielz: 100 HZ is a better choice for servers (as is disabling preemt) so i guess not
<burzum> how can i find out which nvidia driver version is currently installed?
<mike_stern> client
<mjr> Kuto2, any should, just as long as smp is turned on
<burzum> erUSUL, yes
<burzum> there was an update some days ago
<erUSUL> burzum: use apt (apt-cache show packagenameofdriver)
<tyler_> anyone tried the new dopod 838 Pro? is it as buggy and hangs as often as its previous manyone tried the new dopod 838 Pro? is it as buggy and hangs as often as its previous models?odels?
<burzum> but id like to know if this update are the new beta drivers with support for some features that beryl is using
<burzum> erUSUL, ok, thank you
<samAA> mike_stern: use dhcp for an interface ....?
<Kuto2> mjr:  hmmm ok smp is turn in bios and i installed 2.6.15-smp stuff but i dont see it in grub when i boot pls tell me how
<tyler_> anyone tried the new dopod 838 Pro? is it as buggy and hangs as often as its previous models?
<mike_stern> where?@!
<wimpies> I want to install amarok-arts but it needs amarok 1.3.9 but I have 1.4.0 already ? Are there newer packages for this ?
<samAA> mike_stern: gksu network-admin
<sbc> Does anyone have a link to some more visual presentation of all the goodies in EdgyEft besides what can be found here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta ? I'm really looking for more screenshots and maybe some movies of the fancy 3d stuff?
<linuxactivist> j^2, then the one two punch is finished with rolling out MRTG (Multi Router Traffic Grapher) to show your bandwidth usage, peak times, and other statistics throughout the day.  It is more for just pretty graphics, but I believe there are plugins for Nagios.
<samAA> Lunar_Lamp: there is unionfs if you are game
<Kuto2> how do i know if smp is enabled?
<finalbeta> Can't gnome make KDE apps look like gnome, in the same way KDE can make GNOME apps look like KDE aaps
<finalbeta> apps
<Kuto2> mjr: yo dude pls help
<segfault> Kuto2, cat /proc/cpuinfo if u have multicore cpu and smp is enabled it will show more than 1 cpu there
<ucordes> where can i find the script to reconfigure vmware?
<erUSUL> Kuto2: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | less' and see if you have two processors
<fyrestrtr> sbc: google for 'xgl video' for the fancy 3d stuff. The rest is just stock gnome, so you can peruse the gnome website.
<Unimatrix9> try youtube for edgy eft
<sbc> thanks
<Unimatrix9> i got nice hits there , type edgy eft
<fyrestrtr> sbc: there is not much in terms of eyecandy that's new in edgy. Most of the stuff can be had in dapper.
<Unimatrix9> and not edgyeft
<Unimatrix9> :)
<Lunar_Lamp> samAA - what's unionfs?
<Kuto2> yes i have 2
<THX-1138> fyrestrtr - Is bluetooth and wifi any easier?
<Kuto2> ok so i installed linux-i686-smp right
<fyrestrtr> THX-1138: depends squarely on your hardware.
<Kuto2> now shouldnt grub put a ubuntu-linux-i686-SMP stuff in bootloader?
<kent> how come i get acced denied when I run:  sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward    ?
<Kuto2> now shouldnt grub put a ubuntu-linux-i686-SMP stuff in bootloader?
<diminthedam> how can i update my cdrom driver?
<THX-1138> fyrestrtr: Ok., and it is released on the 19th?
<hectorUbu> hello... anyone could help me with a problem using a Java application?
<fyrestrtr> THX-1138: if it wasn't working in dapper, chances are, unless it has specifically worked in later kernels, it won't work in eft.
<fyrestrtr> THX-1138: that I don't know.
<segfault> Kuto2, on ubuntu the 686 kernel has smp enabled there is no 686 without smp
<THX-1138> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule Oct. 26,
<vanhtu1987> Hi, will anyone answer this question please: I want to install the NVidia binary 3D driver from their site, but it complains that my kernel does not match the one required and asked me to provide the kernel source for rebuilding. apt-get didn't show my current kernel though (2.6.15-27). Does that mean I have to download from kernel.org ?
<fyrestrtr> hectorUbu: unless you tell us the problem, we can't guess what it is.
<fyrestrtr> vanhtu1987: no, it means you have to read the wiki :)
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > vanhtu1987
<baxter_kylie> segfault: is the 'generic' kernel that ships with edgy a 686 or 386?
<vanhtu1987> fyrestrtr: thanks, I'll come back in a while.
<segfault> baxter_kylie, 386
<constantine-xvi> anyone know how to boot an livecd off an usb key?
<baxter_kylie> segfault: so for amd64-smp users it's still beneficial to seek out a 686 kernel... Hmm. That synaptic message 'obseleted by Generic Kernel' is misleading.
<hectorUbu> I'm trying to run a Java application called Sunrise, it used to work with Dapper but now using Edgy and Sun-Java 1.5 it complains about not finding a library that is right inside the same folder
<alvaroar> ola
<vanhtu1987> fyrestrtr: Ah, maybe a little more information would help. I couldn't find the matching version of this kernel source: 2.6.15-27
<erUSUL> vanhtu1987: just 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<alvaroar> ola chicas
<segfault> baxter_kylie, i dont use amd64 so i cant really confirm or deny that for u :)
<erUSUL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> hectorUbu: please ask in #ubuntu+1 for edgy stuff
<feross> constantine-xvi: you should try DSL for that
<vanhtu1987> erUSUL: linux headers that's it! Thank you.
<sc0tt> hey folks :>
<erUSUL> vanhtu1987: no problem
<baxter_kylie> segfault: Ahh, thanks just the same, more or less just thinking aloud. I'm just going to assume as such.
<Raul654> is there a user-level equivalent to /etc/hosts?
<Raul654> so that a non-root user can define his own hostnames?
<ifrozen> hali
<erUSUL> Raul654: no, afaik
<roberts> I'm trying to compile libvisual-projectM and ./configure is giving me this error: "WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.       projectm plugin will not be built."
<fyrestrtr> Raul654: no
<Raul654> damn
<Tokenbad> ok friend has ubuntu system....he shut it down...moved it...and restarted...now its not connecting to anything and comes up with a box at bootup about not being able to save sessions...any ideas?
<roberts> "configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined."
<rockbadger> hi there... sound didn't work when i turned my computer on today... totem gives the error "could not establish connection with sound server" - help anyone?
<segfault> rockbadger, sounds like esd isnt runnin
<fyrestrtr> roberts: you probably want libgl1-mesa-dev
<rockbadger> segfault, how can i tell/fix? don't quite see why it would suddenly happen
<segfault> rockbadger, ps -A | grep esd, if no ouput no esd running
<roberts> fyrestrtr: I have that package installed, version 6.4.1-0ubuntu
<segfault> rockbadger, then to fix esd&
<roberts> I even have libglu1-mesa-dev
<rockbadger> yup, no esd
<fyrestrtr> roberts: what about glitz?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: look in the readme or install files to find out what it needs exactly
<craigbass1976> I can't apt-get install xchat.  Is there something more I'm supposed to be doing?
<fyrestrtr> !universe > craigbass1976
<fyrestrtr> craigbass1976: see the message from the bot
<diminthedam> my liteon dvdrw reads dvds but not cds. could someone help?
<rockbadger> segfault - how do i fix esd?
<fyrestrtr> diminthedam: audio cds or data cds?
<segfault> rockbadger, to start esd run esd&
<rockbadger> ah
<ardchoille> diminthedam: Some of those don't have the capability to read CD's, I ran into a few DVD-R drives that don't read CD's. Are you sure your does?
<khaled_hosny>  does any one know how to get the src .deb of gfxmenu that is used in dapper CD ?
<roberts> fyrestrtr: Installing glitz and it's dev packages didn't help.  How do I tell if direct rendering is enabled for my current setup?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: glxinfo | grep direct
<roberts> It says yes
<fyrestrtr> then its enabled.
<Tokenbad> ok friend has ubuntu system....he shut it down...moved it...and restarted...now its not connecting to anything and comes up with a box at bootup about not being able to save sessions...any ideas?
<roberts> Right... so why would it complain about not having OpenGL?
<diminthedam> ardchoille: it did read cd a few days ago
<mtyhome> hi
<ardchoille> diminthedam: Oh, ok
<Tokenbad> He thinks its not getting the internal ip on the network...
<Hattori> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JackDanielz> are there any linux distros which come with 1000hz kernel timer stock?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: its missing some dev libs that it needs, find out what it wants by reading the install and/or readme files that came with the source tarball
<roberts> fyrestrtr: I've already checked and they were of no use.
<mtyhome> i was trying to boot xubuntu install from usb key... and can't figure out why debconf keeps searching for the cdrom instead of reading from mounted key
<fyrestrtr> roberts: what is this thing anyway?
<Tokenbad> or anyone know how to renew internal ip in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Tokenbad: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<trappist> Tokenbad: sudo dhclient
<fyrestrtr> roberts: and where did you get it?
<samAA> fyrestrtr: that would kill the network 1st
<roberts> projectM is a cross-platform reimplementation of the famous music visualizer called Milkdrop.  I've already installed projectM itself, but now I'm trying to install the libvisual plugin so I can use it with Amarok.
<mtyhome> nobody can help??
<rockbadger> segfault - have run that but still getting error... output for  ps -A | grep esd is  "[1] +  Exit 2                  esd"
<roberts> The source tarball from the official website.  And yes, it does use libviusal 0.4.0
<fyrestrtr> roberts: where did you get projectM from? repos?
<segfault> rockbadger, try just esd (without the &)
<samAA> mtyhome: /etc/apt/sources.list
<roberts> Nope, from projectM's site.  UNfortunately it's not in the Ubuntu OR Debian repos yet, but it's pretty much the best visualizer by far.
<segfault> rockbadger, i always forget what spawns its own daemon and what doesnt
<roberts> http://xmms-projectm.sourceforge.net/
<roberts> l
<fyrestrtr> roberts: hrmm, I suspect you might need the source files for that also.
<roberts> Source files for what?
<rockbadger> segfault - same problem, except no return for ps function now either
<mtyhome> samAA: i'm talking about sys install, not packages when you already have ubuntu installed
<diminthedam> ardchoille: do you know how i can reload the drivers for it?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: projectm
<Jaak_> when i try to install a deb file, i get ask for administrative rights but he doesn't ask for a passwd
<Jaak_> now i just don't work
<roberts> fyrestrtr: I have the source tarball for both libprojectM, the main projectM files (installed fine), and libvisual-projectM which is the source for the libvisual plugin (failing at ./configure)
<diminthedam> does anyone know how i can re-install my cdrom drivers?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: what is the exact line it fails on
<godzirra> Can anyone tell me what I need to install to get the header filesl ike stdio.h etc for GCC?
<fyrestrtr> diminthedam: cdroms don't have drivers -- they are built into the kernel.
<roberts> During the ./configure process?
<fyrestrtr> roberts: yes
<mtyhome> please help
<diminthedam> fyrestrtr: but what if it has gone funny? not reading cds, but dvds are ok
<khaled_hosny> godzirra: I think it is "glibc-dev" ot so
<roberts> checking whether to build lv_projectm plugin... yes==configure: WARNING: *** No OpenGL found.==projectm plugin will not be built.==configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined.==Usually this means the macro was only invoked conditionally.
<roberts> The == denotes a line break
<godzirra> khaled_hosny: I dont have a glibc-dev
<godzirra> atleast not according to apt-cache search
<dave__> anyone else have this problem? i try to run anything from the system/admin menu and it just hangs up, but running the same things from a command prompt works fine
<dave__> any idea?
<Sasuk3> http://vergil.chemistry.gatech.edu/resources/programming/c-tutorial/pointers.html
<khaled_hosny> godzirra: tray "glibc" or "libc" I'm not sure, I'm not a debian user ;)
<Tokenbad> what is .dmrc dir?
<godzirra> I'm using ubuntu :)
<Sasuk3> z0mg really?
<Sasuk3> XD
<rockbadger> segfault - any idea why it's not working?
<mtyhome> i was trying to boot xubuntu install from usb key... and can't figure out why debconf keeps searching for the cdrom instead of reading from mounted key
<Sasuk3> i'm using slax backtrack 1.0
<fyrestrtr> godzirra: roberts hrmm, what options do you have with ./configure? You might just need to pass it the correct path.
<mtyhome> Sasuk3: backtrack rocks
<mtyhome> :)
<Sasuk3> inDe_eD
<Sasuk3> :P
<segfault> rockbadger, not really, maybe a bigger sounds issue, try restart ing x or ur pc
<godzirra> fyrestrtr: huh?
<Hattori> how to see vurrent version of the kernel installed?
<diminthedam> fyrestrtr: so then, how do fix a software fault with cdrom?
<Hattori> what was the command?
<Hattori> *current
<fyrestrtr> godzirra: sorry, wrong person :)
<godzirra> I just need to know how to get stdio.h and other headers installed
<godzirra> ahh ok
<ardchoille> Hattori: uname -r
<rockbadger> segfault - i will try an older kernel (i'm on dapper lts, shouldn't be the problem but i'll try...)
<Hattori> thx
<Sasuk3> build-essential
<fyrestrtr> diminthedam: there is no software fault. Is it refusing to read data CDs or audio CDs or both?
<roberts> fyrestrtr: I'm not quite sure, the README and INSTALL files don't specify.  I had to install a bunch of *x11*-dev packages to install the libprojectM so I think I may just need some other *-dev packages, I just don't know which ones.
<ardchoille> Hattori: You can see more stuff with uname -a
<Sasuk3> godzirra apt-get install build-essential
<diminthedam> fyrestrtr: its refusing to read any CDs but DVDs are ok! thats the problem
<godzirra> Sasuk3: thank you
<Sasuk3> godzirra build-essential comes with the libs,headers and the gcc compiler ;)
<godzirra> awesome :)
<godzirra> wow.  its noon already.
<fyrestrtr> roberts: well without downloading the thing and goign through it myself, I can't tell you much. Other than potshots at what to try, like x11proto-gl-dev
<samAA> dave__: cmd prompt how, does sudo network-admin prompt for passwd / work what about gksu network-admin
<diminthedam> fyrestrtr: sorry for bugging u, but i am stuck. My drive reads DVDs but not CDs. Any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> diminthedam: what is the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<Jaak_> how do install a deb file under su?
<diminthedam> fyrestrtr: no idea. i noticed when trying to burn an ISO from nero linux
<gpled> if i cat /proc/partitions i can see all the partitions.   is their a way i can see what the file types (ntfs, ext3, fat32, ...) are, with out mounting them?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jaak_ - "dpkg -i FILE"
<dave__> user and groups, services,and network under the administration menu in gnome just freeze up when i open them, anyoen know why this would happen?
<dave__> it didnt do it yesterday, now today it is
<fyrestrtr> gpled: fdisk -l /dev/somedevice
<oskude> gpled: sudo cfdisk
<samAA> dave__: wht happens with gksu ls
<Tokenbad> my friends inet has quit working in ubuntu...anyone know a way to fix it?
<mluser-work> How do I tell aptitude to update an a .deb file which is in a local dir?
<oskude> mluser-work: you use "dpkg -i filename" for that...
<theunruled> hello, is there any text based file browser?
<mluser-work> Oh.. so I shouldnt use aptitude to do the updates either?
<theunruled> Something like Aptitude
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i start ubuntu costumization kit? i have isntalled it, but no "uck" command found
<highneko> How lock screen from terminal?
<gnomefreak> mluser-work: a deb that you installed if not in the ubuntu repos will not be updated along with the rest
<scheuri> hi all
<ChaosFan> highneko: xlock
<ardchoille> Is mutt the best cli mua? Is there a better app for this?
<mluser-work> gnomefreak: thank you :)
<ChaosFan> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<gnomefreak> mluser-work: yw
<oskude> mluser-work: yes, but apt-get/aptitude is for using repos, they cant (afaik) install local debs, so you use dpkg for that
<ardchoille> ChaosFan: Ah, yes, good point
<highneko> bash: xlock: command not found
<mluser-work> oskude: thanks :)
<ChaosFan> highneko: you have to install it
<highneko> Not possible without this?
<theunruled> ChaosFan: does xlock hybernate too?
<diminthedam> does anyone know of a cdrom diagnostic tool?
<ChaosFan> theunruled: what do you mean by "hybernate"?
<oskude> mluser-work: so if you install a package from a downloaded deb (and is not in ubuntu repos) _you_ have to update that package manually (if needed)
<theunruled> ChaosFan: hybernate laptop
<mluser-work> oskude: got it :)
<Ioh> how do i run wow on ubuntu
<Ioh> ?
<ChaosFan> theunruled: you mean suspend to disk? no
<fyrestrtr> theunruled: midnight commander
<ChaosFan> highneko: i don't know another way
<scheuri> loh: there are many How-To's in forums...I thought there was one at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<ChaosFan> highneko: but that doesn't mean that there isn't another one
<highneko> ChaosFan: Ok, thanks ;)
<theunrul1d> damn internet
<FnuggleMaster> Hey
<Khamael> hello FnuggleMaster
<FnuggleMaster> If I add a camera to my PC, I can import images from it, but if I wish to export TO it, how would I do that? Where is it mounted?
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: Hello!
<scheuri> theunrul1d: dont blame the internet, its for porn only anyway...;)
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: check /media
* NaMcO^ : hi
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: sec..
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: it might be mounted as a drive in /media. then it`s just a matter og dragndrop
* NaMcO^ : vado a giocare a gunbound byee :)
<Kuto2> i installed linux-sources but i cant find /usr/src/linux-xxxxx folder to configure my own kernel can someone help pls
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: It is _not_ in /media
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: /mnt?
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: Ah, yes, sec!
<steven43126> hi
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: Nothing
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: what program do you use to import the images?
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: The one Ubuntu uses as default, that import wiz
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: what does "df -h" say?
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: lemme just get my irssi screened to that PC, so I can do it whilst typing irc..
<roadster3043> hello everyone. I'm trying to download software updates in ubuntu 6.06LTS and I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1.8.0-0.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/liblavplay-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a
<diminthedam> i cant get my cdrom drive to read CDs. It reads DVDs ok though http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25734/
<SoH|TonyL> sorry to bother you people but... what is this network all about? linux or more than that?
<steven43126> whats the best way to read data in a script from a pipe so far im just using data=`cat` but when i pipe echo "test!..!" | ./myscript i get the following error -bash: !..!": event not found?
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: what network ? freenode.org ?
<SoH|TonyL> yes
<SoH|TonyL> well i connected through freenode.net
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: What do you want from df -h?
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, it is about whatever the users make it about. Mostly OSS though.
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: read at http://freenode.net/ "Freenode provides discussion facilities for the Free and Open Source Software communities, for not-for-profit organizations and for related communities and organizations."
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: Ubuntu uses gnome-volume-manager-gthumb %h tp start that wizard
<SoH|TonyL> thanks
<samAA> steven43126: missing echo @ the begining
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: df -h lists all your drives... see if one of them looks like your camera
<Khamael> size or name
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: None
<FnuggleMaster> My card is 512 mb, they are all 110 mb and  19 gb ( / )
<steven43126> samAA, sorry i don't understand can you explain ?
<Khamael> FnuggleMaster: then I don`t know. my camera mounts as a drive.
<SoH|TonyL> oskude sounds like socialism =P
<SoH|TonyL> the definition of freenode
<FnuggleMaster> Khamael: Right, thanks anyway!
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: dunno, dont know what that is...
<samAA> steven43126: echo "lsdkjlkd" | script
<SoH|TonyL> ok nvm
<SoH|TonyL> may i ask a stupid but important question?
<steven43126> samAA, yeh i got the bit the command im typing is: echo "test!..!" | myscript
<Zarephath> Here is my error message: error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable error: could not execute pmount  why would it think hda is removable? How do I fix this?
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, there is a lot of socialistic idealism in OSS but this is not really the venue for that discussion. ;-)
<oskude> !ask > SoH|TonyL
<steven43126> samAA, it seems to work fine if i leave out . or ! seems to be interpreting them as having a special meaning ?
<SoH|TonyL> ok i just got adverted oskude =P sorr
<harisund> Anybody uses TV Tuner cards with Ubuntu?
<steven43126> the script simply attempts to read the pipe and echo back the output
<SoH|TonyL> well
<FnuggleMaster> I cannot find my camera drive on my Pc, and i wish to export images to it.. I can use that wizard to IMPORT, yet not EXPORT :/
<FnuggleMaster> How will I fix?
<oskude> harisund: i had (still have 2 cards, but not installed atm), the trick is to load the right tuner
<lillpelle> harisund: yes, but I am not totally satisfied as it is here right now.
<harisund> oskude, hmm.. ok .. so assuming it is recognized out of the box what do I do? Just plug the cable that goes to the TV into the card.. and then use what on Ubuntu?
<harisund> lillpelle, is your problem with the drivers? Or the quality?
<samAA> steven43126: try echo 'test!..!' | script
<magda> hola adrian s
<steven43126> FnuggleMaster, after you have connected the camera type dmesg at the prompt and see if it has been detected and which driver is been loaded
<lillpelle> harisund: it is a sound problem when I want to record TV and then play. something gets corrupted...
<Tokenbad> my friends inet has quit working in ubuntu...anyone know a way to fix it?
<oskude> harisund: mine was not plug-and-play (the tuner part, but composite/svideo in worked)... "tvtime" is quite nice tv watching tool
<harisund> lillpelle, ah ok .. but what about just watching and not recording?
<SoH|TonyL> i would like to know a good linux "mod" (?) for someone that is used to windows but still curious about linux. it should be a mod that can run MSN or a program that connects to MSN...
<harisund> oskude, tvtime.. ok will check it out .. I don't have a TV here (but a cable connection yes) and I was thinking about using my Ubuntu box for watching TV.. so just wanted an opinion
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, Kopete
<oskude> harisund: fyi: that was under hoary, so dapper may have better regocnition
<trappist> SoH|TonyL: gaim
<lillpelle> harisund: there are several programs for that. (tvtime, zapping, xawtv, mplayer, ...) I use mplayer right now.
<SoH|TonyL> and free ;)
<harisund> oskude, ok cool.. lillpelle mplayer works too? Neat....
<oskude> harisund: if you have a card that is supported, it works like a charm!
<deFrysk> gaim kopete and if you want a lookalike use amsn
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, presuming you mean MSN instant messaging.
<lillpelle> harisund: mplayer always works ;)
<SoH|TonyL> yes, IM =)
<SoH|TonyL> well
<harisund> thanks oskude and lillpelle ... I will do some more research on the cards.. btw, is there an ndiswrapper equivalent sort of for TVTuner cards?
<FnuggleMaster> steven43126: [17187744.176000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<oskude> !msn > SoH|TonyL
<deFrysk> SoH|TonyL, amsn is the lookalike of messenger
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, I use Kopete to be available in MSNIM for my clients that are on Window$. Works fine.
<deFrysk> gaim rules even on a kde desktop
<steven43126> samAA, thanks it works thought it was a problem with the script not the input ! ta mate
<FnuggleMaster> deFrysk: It
<SoH|TonyL> i dont think i could express myself in a way u could understand what i meant
<FnuggleMaster> deFrysk: Its behind on the MSN protocol
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, I also use it with AIM and Jabber.
<FnuggleMaster> deFrysk: Will soon be upgraded though
* deFrysk uses gaim of course
<deFrysk> on edgy eft
<samAA> steven43126: no worries
<boink> gaim works quite well with MSN
<steven43126> FnuggleMaster, you would see something about a usb bock device if it was capable of been mounted as a removable drive
<oskude> harisund: this maybe of some help http://www.linux.com/howtos/BTTV/modprobe.shtml
<FnuggleMaster> boink: Yes yes
<FnuggleMaster> steven43126: in /dev/?
<Tokenbad> please anyone know why inet would quit working after a reboot?
<eracc> Of the two, GAIM and Kopete, I prefer Kopete. I've used both.
<harisund> awesome oskude! Thanks a ton.
<boink> on tv cards, you need to make sure the module is using the right tuner
<harisund> ok boink..
<steven43126> FnuggleMaster, check out the camera some have options you ca set as to wether it operates in camera mode or USB Drive mode
<SoH|TonyL> i dont have any linux yet. i need linux first. i just downloaded mandriva, suse and foresight. should i use one of them or another one? i need one that is free, ofc =)
<boink> that's up to you. opensource is about free choice
<oskude> harisund: and maybe this wiki too http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cardlist.BTTV
<eracc> Tokenbad, many many reasons why networking would stop working. Just saying it stopped makes diagnosis difficult.
<boink> try each one and see which one you like
<steven43126> if it's capable of been mounted as a drive, look in /var/log/syslog and you should see messages about the drive been recognized usually usb devices shouw up as sda sdb etc etc
<deFrysk> SoH|TonyL, try ubuntu
<Tokenbad> eracc, well not sure how to find out any more info....he can't connect to anything
<FnuggleMaster> steven43126: It does not
<deFrysk> SoH|TonyL, it rules
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, this is the Ubuntu Linux distribution channel. What do you think we will say? :-p
<SoH|TonyL> mhm when i checked redhat.com, it said i have to pay for it. isnt opensource free?
<SoH|TonyL> ^^
<boink> redhat is commericial
<boink> fedora is the free redhat
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: the "free" version of redhat is called "fedora core"
<eracc> The "free" Rd Hat is Fedora
<deFrysk> open source is free the services are not always free
<FnuggleMaster> SoH|TonyL: I don't use Ubuntu, but I'll recommend it :)
<inma> hola zorro
<SoH|TonyL> is any of those i mentioned commercial aswell?
<Khamael> isn`t there an e17 install script somewhere?
<boink> SuSe is commericial too
<FnuggleMaster> SoH|TonyL: I use Gentoo, but for people that just want it to work, Ubuntu is the only way to go :)
<inma> noentiendo tu lengua
<boink> and Mandravia is commericial as well
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: suse has commercial and community versions, dunno about the others...
<SoH|TonyL> well i should have asked in a neutral channel ;x
<collin> My server will boot Ubuntu but not Ubuntu server? any ideas
<webben> Ubuntu is rather nice.
<steven43126> FnuggleMaster, if it's not capable of operating as a drive  it will more than likely use some propertairy protocol, there are open source drivers out there that can communicate with these cameras but i have no experince with them
<inma> tonto que no te entiendo
<SoH|TonyL> ok ill try ubuntu ^^
<deFrysk> mandriva would not be my first choice as any rpm based distro
<SoH|TonyL> ok
<boink> inma: no hablamos espanol aqui
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, all the "commercial" releases I know about have OSS "free" counterparts. The fees one pays are usually for support and access to non-free software.
<ladydoor> !es > inma
<webben> SoH|TonyL, compared to my epxeriences with Fedora/Slackware/Debian
<boink> !tell iman about es
<FnuggleMaster> steven43126: Right. Thanks for trying
<kromel> SoH|TonyL, ubuntu helped me convert 4 people this past month from Windows.
<roadster3043> hello everyone. I'm trying to download software updates in ubuntu 6.06LTS and I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmjpegtools0_1.8.0-0.1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/liblavplay-1.8.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libmjpegtools0c2a how can I correct this?
<inma> que idioma hablais
<ladydoor> inma: hay canal espaola:  #ubuntu
<steven43126> FnuggleMaster, np out of curiosity what make / model is it ?
<boink> !tell inma about es
<SoH|TonyL> ok kromel that helps alot in my choice ;)
<ladydoor> inma: hablamos ingles.
<boink> aqui se hablar ingles
<webben> SoH|TonyL, Ubuntu is nice enough that I not only use it as a server, but also am considering moving my mom to it.
<kromel> lol
<FnuggleMaster> steven43126: Canon Powershot A420
<inma> y como que sabes muy bien espaol
<boink> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<JackDanielz> are there any linux distros which come with 1000hz kernel timer stock?
<SoH|TonyL> how big should the partition for ubuntulinux be? is 6.77gb enough?
<deFrysk> did anyone see last the daily show with Jon Steward ? The computer used ran on Linux Gnome with the Gimp !!!
<deFrysk> love that show :)
<boink> 6.77 gig is enuf
<SoH|TonyL> thanks
<inma> porque no me contestas
<boink> but 6.77 gig is not very much
<magda> hola quiere hablar alguien con migo
<Tokenbad> well could someone maybe help me figure out why inet would stop after reboot...or how should go about finding out why?
<collin> My computer won't load the ubuntu server cd
<boink> !tell magda about es
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, that is big enough for playing. I'd give it more once I got serious about using it and replacing Window$.
<ijii> any have time to help a first timer on installing Ubuntu?
<macluvjay> anybody have a date for edgy's release?
<inma> si yo hablo con tigo magda
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<oskude> roadster3043: i think it could help if you do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" on the console and pastebin the results (and commands)
<macluvjay> i think the beta was the 28th
<ladydoor> inma: #ubuntu-es es el canal para gente hispanohablante. Vayan all, por favor.
<deFrysk>  macluvjay somehere between now and this month :)
<collin> edgy release is oct 26
<SoH|TonyL> administrator_: is ubuntu easier to delete than windows? i have a 15gb partition for windows just cuz i have to format it when i want to delete windows =(
<inma> de donde ers
<deFrysk> ah 26
<magda> hola bik
<deFrysk> cool
<deFrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<collin> according to wikipedia
<inma> yo hablo con tigo magda
<SoH|TonyL> i didnt mean to ask "administrator" guy
<roadster3043> oksude: thanks i'll try that
<SoH|TonyL> that question is for anyone
<inma> tio de donde eres
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, every OS is "easy" to delete as long as one knows how. ;-)
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: you can delete any partition (regardless whats there) very easily...
<ijii> I just tried installing ubuntu and immediately i get errors such as:  [17179843.912000]  hc: timeout waiting for DMA
<deFrysk> SoH|TonyL, windows cannot see linux so you wil have to repartition
<SoH|TonyL> hehe formatting =P
<magda> quiere hablar alguien con migo
<ijii> or hdc: drive not ready for command
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: please rephrase...
<SoH|TonyL> well once i had kurumin linux it started automaticly before windows =P
<collin> I have a pentium 4 and i can't get it to boot off the ubuntu server cd, it boots off of the regular ubuntu cd just fine, can anyone help me out? please
<SoH|TonyL> ok ill rephrase
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, if all else fails one can backup data and use the drive manufacturer's test tools that do a destructive write test of the drive.
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: of course, windows dont know how to boot linux, so linux has to do it (and booting windows)
<Timmy|GDS> Yo, I got a serious problem
<Sasuk3> Command to see my GFX rendering?
<deFrysk> windows tends to ignore any other os
<Timmy|GDS> I changed my repos to edgy and did a apt-get dist-upgrade
<boink> of course
<Sasuk3> command for see my gfx accel.. etc
<Sasuk3> plz
<boink> !gfk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ladydoor> inma: Ud. est en un canal de ayuda, no de conversacin. por favor usan los mensajes privadas para conversar en temas otro que ayudo con la computadora.
<Sasuk3> !gfx
<oskude> Sasuk3: glxgears ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eracc> SoH|TonyL, you can choose which OS to boot from a multi-boot window on startup of your PC. You can also set which one boots by default.
<SoH|TonyL> i have a windows partition of 15gb, a normal one of 90gb and another of 6.77gb. i was thinking about installing it in the 6.77gb one because i dont really want to migrate. im just curious
<ladydoor> inma: :-)
<Sasuk3> mm cool xD
<aftertaf> collin: try booting another pc with it, or redownload and reburn it ...
<boink> then 6.77 gig would be fine
<SoH|TonyL> is that a good idea?
<SoH|TonyL> okay thanks
<inma> maleny que haces
<collin> it boot my other computer just fine
<qatsi> good morning !...is anyone having troubble with the fglrx driver for ati ?
<boink> you could see what ubuntu/gnome is all about
<collin> and i also did the cd check
<Timmy|GDS> X wont work, and im stuck at a terminal, which i dont mind, i like me some ascii ;), but irssi, vi, and links can only be so fun
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: looks ok
<inma> sabes quien soy
<SoH|TonyL> thanks folks =)
<ijii> wtf, ubuntu doesn't support any ABIT motherboards?
<inma> nagdalena contesta
<collin> i redownloaded it as well and it still won't read the cd at boot
<kromel> SoH|TonyL, I installed Ubuntu on a cheap box and made it a TeamSpeak server, and the Hard Drive was only 5 gig.
<ladydoor> Timmy|GDS: there's a #ubuntu+1 channel for edgy support. but you might start out by trying sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-core
<inma> porque no mantienes una conversacin con migo magda
<Timmy|GDS> thanks ladydoor
<eracc> Heh, "only 5 gig". Man I feel old. :-P
<ladydoor> Timmy|GDS: np.
<SoH|TonyL> cool even switzerland has a mirror for ubuntu ^^
<inma> contestame por favor
<qatsi> does anyone here knows if there are issues with the fglrx driver for ati right now ?
<warpzone> hey guys, any recommedations for supported sound cards? hoping to do some audio recording
<boink> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure alsa is selected by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (Alsa Mixer). If you are still having problems with sound, then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<inma> mira lo que te estoy escribiendo
<mama> i have a printer problem....when i try to add my printer it  dectects it but when i try to get to the naxt page to get the manufavtor nothing shows up the only options i have is to install a driver or cancel....any suggestions
<boink> most Creatives work well, but I'm not sure about the newer ones
<ijii> has anybody installed UBUNTU with an ABIT motherboard?
<collin> what is the difference between the boot sequence of ubuntu and ubuntu server that might be causing me problems
<warpzone> boink: alright, thats what I've been looking at. thanks man
<inma> hay algien espaol que quiera hablar con migo
<fuoco> anyone got an ibook ?
* eracc goes to lunch
<SoH|TonyL> is there something vital i need to know before insalling ubuntu?
<tempest2k4> anybody no whet this error is when loading xgl and compiz ? libnotify-Message: Unable to get session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus (try 'man dbus-launch' and 'man dbus-daemon' for help)
<inma> maleny que buscas
<warpzone> qatsi: fglrx IS an issue in itself. you'll find most Linux users wouldn't touch an ATi card with a ten-foot pole
<fuoco> SoH|TonyL: backup everything :)
<aftertaf> anyone know how to revert root navigation to normal mode?
<fuoco> SoH|TonyL: and i mean everything :)
<inma> con quien estas chateando
<warpzone> SoH|TonyL: whatever you do, DONT use the included repartitioning tool :-P
<fuoco> aftertaf: what's root navigation
<ladydoor> aftertaf: did you su/sudo -i to root, or log in?
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: know about partitioning and master boot record... ubuntu minimal needs 2 partitions, one for / and one for swap...
<SoH|TonyL> the partition is empty so there is nothing to backup =)
<ubuntu_> e ale czemu nikt tu nie gada po polsku?
<fuoco> warpzone: why not?
<SoH|TonyL> aw 2 partitions?
<boink> !tell ubuntu_ about pl
<inma> contestame por favor
<SoH|TonyL> why that? =(
<aftertaf> in edgy, i open konqueror and i see hardly any folders
<aftertaf> same for gnomers too
<fuoco> SoH|TonyL: you need at least 3 for ubuntu or any other linux
<boink> nie mowimy po polsku tataj
<inma> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: without dualboot installation would be even easier than windows...
<boink> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SoH|TonyL> that is insane
<warpzone> fuoco: if you are moving partitions around and have a windows partition, it overwrites your master file table
<inma> porque cierras tanto
<zim_> hi all i as this question every month is the hope somthing will be done and im not the only mad man out here who like the look of iFolders and would love to see it packaged
<magda> hola quiere hablar alguien con migo
<oskude> fuoco: 3 partitions ?
<ladydoor> could somebody kick the troll? i've told him about private messages and about #ubuntu-es *in spanish* and he's still wanting to randomly chat in here?
<fuoco> SoH|TonyL: no that's a very good thing - you will learn to appreciate that
<ladydoor> *not a question
<collin> on my laptop i lost my multimedia boot option for quickplay dvds when I dual booted with ubuntu. Is there any way to recover that?
<fuoco> oskude: at least
<zim_> is there any plans to package iFolders as a .deb
<boink> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<deFrysk> ijii, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBMCXCwfD3c&mode=related&search= a show about installing ubuntu on a pc with an ABIT mobo
<inma> yo quiero hablar con tigo
<usuario> MARI
<oskude> fuoco: you dont _need_ 3 partitions, just one for / and one for swap!
<usuario> MARI
<usuario> MARI
<boink> I guess the ops are asleep
<inma> mari quien eres
<AstralJava> Hey guys, anyone using gaim in Edgy here?
<inma> hello
<deFrysk> AstralJava, yes
<Rez> boink: what's up?
<collin> on my laptop i lost my multimedia boot option for quickplay dvds when I dual booted with ubuntu. Is there any way to recover that?
<fuoco> oskude: you're right for i386, yeah. other's might need a seperate /boot
<ladydoor> angelo: there's a #ubuntu+1 channel for edgy support :-)
<warpzone> holy crap this is chaotic, see you guys in #kubuntu
<SoH|TonyL> ok so i need 2 partitions of how much GB? i dont want to lose all my video files in the main partition for that =p
<usuario> Y YO CON TIGO
<magda> hello
<deFrysk> SoH|TonyL, partition wit be set up automaticly
<aftertaf> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<AstralJava> deFrysk: Have you accidentally detached tabs in it? If still yes, how can one re-attach them in the main window?
<collin> on my laptop i lost my multimedia boot option for quickplay dvds when I dual booted with ubuntu. Is there any way to recover that?
<warpzone> SoH|TonyL: they're small partitions, just a few megs, don't worry you'll be fine
<ladydoor> aftertaf: they're trolls, possibly just one. they're making the same spanish spelling erros.
<ladydoor> *errors
<zim_> look at this xgl video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws
<ubuntu_> galupe dermato gulipa santyka
<silent_scream> what is the command to mute gnomeradio from console????
<nalioth> !tell ubuntu_ about pl
<aftertaf> hi nalioth  :)
<nalioth> howdy aftertaf
<deFrysk> AstralJava, nope
<Intangir> whats the command to get the IP of PCs on the network from their windows networking computer name?
<SoH|TonyL> warpzone then ill change the 6.77gb partition to a 6gb and a 0.77gb. is that good?
<Sasuk3> Intagir netstat
<aftertaf> nalioth: you know about the new root view in edgy?
<usuario> ME LLAMO MARI
<zim_> has anyone in here looked at ifolders at all
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.141]  by nalioth
* usuario was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<Intangir> how do i do it with netstat?
<Sasuk3> net users
<Sasuk3> net view
<Sasuk3> Ips' users and conections stats
<nalioth> aftertaf: ask in #ubuntu+1
<aftertaf> i have :)
<zim_> is that to me
<inma> quien eres
<deFrysk> AstralJava, try preferences > conversations and check the TAB options
<fuoco> anyone got an ibook ?
<magda> hola hay algun espapl guapo
<sda> just a quickie: anyone know how good ubuntu's support for 64bit is?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nalioth> fuoco: lots of us do
<zim_> aftertaf have you looked at ifolders
<inma> hay algien espaola fea llamada magdalena
<boink> sda: depends on what you want to do
<ladydoor> nalioth: could you do inma, too? i've told him about #ubuntu-es, using spanish, and have also told him about private messages for offtopic stuff (also in spanish)...
<SoH|TonyL> if ubuntu needs 2 partitions, then ill change the 6.77gb partition to a 6gb and a 0.77gb. is that good?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.204]  by nalioth
* inma was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<deFrysk> spanish troll spanish trolll
<aftertaf> ifolders? NOPE
<sda> boink: I want to set up ubuntu on my stationary computer as desktop
<Tokenbad> well could someone maybe help me figure out why inet would stop after reboot...or how should go about finding out why?
<Intangir> sweet, thanks that works
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: sounds very good
<ladydoor> Seveas: thank you.
<aftertaf> oops
* deFrysk feels a song coming....
<nalioth> ladydoor: ?
<Intangir> Sasuk3: thx
<SoH|TonyL> ok thanks =)
<Seveas> deFrysk, frisian troll frisian troll frisian troll
<deFrysk> lol Seveas
<boink> sda: then there are a few things which still don't have 64 support
<zim_> anyone who has 2 min look at this http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<roadster3043> the ones speaking in spanish aren't talking about ubuntu so I think you can take them out
<ladydoor> nalioth: just somebody who kept being offtopic, in spanish, and just calling out and pestering random people. *shrug.*
<sda> how does ubuntu cope with that? 32bit-emulation or such>
<boink> sadly, the whole world hasn't yet gone to 64 bit :/
<boink> 32 chroots, yes
<sda> that is a sad thing!
<nalioth> ladydoor: read your channel notices
<warpzone> if you're using 64, dont expect much in the way of media codecs
<boink> like flash doesn't have 64 bit support
<warpzone> and by much I mean anything
<n3storm> hi everyone
<zim_> then tell me why ubuntu i am the only one who seem to think they are the mutts nutts
<ladydoor> nalioth: ok.
<Intangir> when i used 64bit linux i had to isntall 32bit version of mplayer, with 32bit codecs
<SoH|TonyL> ok so ill do the partitioning as soon as ubuntu is downloaded
<zim_> sorry mixed up boxes
<Intangir> it plays fine
<Ropechoborra> Hi.. i got a problem... when i do /dns <a specific host> it gives me a IP number.. but its not the right ip number... (it happends just for me...) any ideas?
<sda> boink: will installing e.g. firefox in 32 bit solve that? and is that even possible?
<ladydoor> nalioth: oh. lol. i'm sorry!
<xst> How do I make k3b accept wma files for burning?
<boink> good to hear that, Intangir
<boink> sda: sure, if you're up to that
<warpzone> SoH|TonyL: it'll do the partitioning itself, the defautlts are fine unless you want a lot of Swap or something
<boink> the 64-bit for the server is very good
<zim_> as i was saying anyone in here with 2 min to spair have a look at http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Main_Page
<fuoco> nalioth: i have this problem sometimes, that after some time, or maybe after suspending a few times - the sound becomes skippy
<SoH|TonyL> if i knew what swaps were ^^
<oskude> zim_: and then ?
<zim_> why is there no .deb
<nalioth> fuoco: suspend doesn't work well with lots of portables
<sda> as long as it doesn't cause me enormeus headaches to setup simple things such as video-codecs, I'm happy with it!
<zim_> it been opensource for about 6 months now
<oskude> zim_: how should i know ? ask the ifolder people why they dont have any deb...
<roadster3043> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25735/plain/
<sda> but if it's really buggy and complicated I won't go with 64bit - just settle with 32bit then
<mluser-work> Could someone recomend a howto on setting up a vpn into my home ubuntu server?
<ladydoor> !vpn
<Seveas> zim_, bcause no one cared enough
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<nalioth> sda: stick with the x86 version
<warpzone> Soh|TonyL: think of it as virtual RAM. but anyways, don't worry about partitioning the first time around, the defualts are great. I havent had a reason to change em
<aftertaf> zim_: whats with ifolders?
<mluser-work> !ipsec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipsec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !pptp
<SoH|TonyL> ok thanks =)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sda> nalioth: it just seems such a waste when I DO have a 64bit cpu, doesn't it :)?
<zim_> rsync on steroids
<Tokenbad> could someone maybe help me figure out why inet would stop after reboot...or how should go about finding out why?
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: windows has a "swap" file too... linux just has an own partition for that...
<SoH|TonyL> ok
<fuoco> nalioth: it works well, just the sound is skippy
<lupine_85> linux can use swap files as well, but it's a bit pointless
<warpzone> sda: I wouldnt touch a 64bit anything unless it was a mac, PCs just are good with it yet
<lupine_85> the only thing I never bothered getting working in 64 bit was flash
<zim_> you can have any folder on any platform sync up
<Sasuk3> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lamp3
<lupine_85> obscure binary-only stuff is the only thing not properly working yet
<oskude> Tokenbad: start could be to look what "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" says
<sda> you have any idea of a timescope for these minor elements of irritation being fixed?
<oskude> Sasuk3: whats that ?
<Tokenbad> oskude, did that
<Sasuk3> Is my project
<macluvjay> I'm looking at the novell site, but maybe you can give me more info
<zim_> lets say my home folder at work with my home folder at home and my windows laptop mydoc folder all sync automaticaly
<Sasuk3> oskude is Mp3 Player for linux... based on Winamp skinneable..
<ijii> anybody know why i'm having problems installing ubuntu? i get errors such as ---> hdc: timeout waiting for DMA and hdc: drive not ready for command
<Sasuk3> oskude i make cuz i dont like the gtk+1 used on xmms..
<SoH|TonyL> and maybe a totally out-of-topic question: what textfont is used in a windows bluescreen?
<oskude> Sasuk3: re-invent the wheel ?
<oskude> Sasuk3: theres xmms2 coming up...
<ijii> am I having hardware issues with the motherboard? maybe the hard drive?
<macluvjay> it's a backup solution?
<macluvjay> a backup solution?
<Sasuk3> oskude yes.. but i dont know i want to make a Media Player for X11 with nice gfx
<ke> Anyone running Edgy Eft? How is it?
<Sasuk3> :_P
<oskude> SoH|TonyL: lol, thats a good question :)
<zim_> another kewl use i have a house in london and in the country my music can be synced in both all automaticaly
<zim_> it will also handle Versioning
<roadster3043> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25735/plain/
<Seveas> zim_, could you please cut down on the offtopicness, this is not an ifolder channel but an ubuntu support channel
<Gilnim> is there something like a speedmanager for ubuntu
<Seveas> Gilnim, depends on what you mean with speedmanager
<davvs> :O
<zim_> ok Seveas i will just trash my ubuntu server and install fedora so i can have ifolders ty
<MikeyMike> iter,
<deFrysk> zim_, good for you
<Gilnim> with speedmanger i mean something that shows me the in- and outgoing traffic
<zim_> i think not
<diminthedam> how do i run kernel diagnostics?
<Seveas> Gilnim, bwm does that
<Seveas> diminthedam, 'kernel diagnostics'?
<Gilnim> thanks
<deFrysk> zim_, use alien to convert rpms to .debs
<oskude> roadster3043: and wheres the problem ?
<zim_> have tried
<diminthedam> Seveas: trying to pinpoint a problem i am having.
<egm> hola como te llamas
<zim_> got closer to making it work from source
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dave__> need some help ..when i boot up gdm works fine, but for some reason when i log out, the screen just goes blank
<deFrysk> zim_, or compile from source and use checkinstall
<aftertaf> nalioth: for info.... file called /.hidden
<Seveas> diminthedam, what's the problem? (best kernel diagnostic is just askin in here ;))
<zim_> but not an uber geek
<ijii> anybody know why i'm having problems installing ubuntu? i get errors such as ---> hdc: timeout waiting for DMA and hdc: drive not ready for command
<aftertaf> makes them all hidden
<ijii> am I having hardware issues with the motherboard? maybe the hard drive?
<dave__> i can hear it, and i can still log in, but the screen is just blank
<dave__> anyone have any idea?
<zim_> got closer to making it work from source
<deFrysk> zim_, then do that
<diminthedam> Seveas: i tried and tried! ok.. my cdrom does not read CDs anymore. it reads DVDs ok..happened a couple of days ago. cant explain
<nalioth> egm: inglez aqui, por favor
<zim_> as i said did not quite get there
<zim_> will keep trying
<pooh_beawr> I'm a pretty much a newb, how do I execute a .pl file?
<deFrysk> zim_, istall auto-apt and checkinstall
<Seveas> diminthedam, the dmesg command and the files in /var/log might help you there
<Seveas> pooh_beawr, perl foo.pl
<deFrysk> zim and look in the wiki for a howto
<diminthedam> Seveas: yeah, the say cd rom failed to load
<ardchoille> Where can I go to subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter?
<pooh_beawr> Seveas, simple... thanks :)
<zim_> did that for some reson (probably me doing somthing stupid) it failed
<diminthedam> Seveas: and they load ok when its a DVD
<ardchoille> !uwn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uwn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roadster3043> oskude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25735/  seems to be I think a gpg key at line 42, and packages got kept back at lines 48 and 49
<ardchoille> Found it :)
<zim_> will be trying some more was just saying that it would be great if at some point i could "apt-get install ifolder-server"
<deFrysk> zim_, install the .dev files of http://www.ifolder.com/index.php/Download#Required_Packages make sure to do that
<deFrysk> zim_, and use synaptic for those
<zim_> ty
<AstralJava> deFrysk: Thanks for the suggestion, but it's already checked.
<zim_> will
<zim_> have you installed them
<deFrysk> AstralJava, my bad
<oskude> roadster3043: well, that repo needing gpg is not ubuntu.com repo... and the things kept back, are propably left back with a reason...
<deFrysk> zim nope
<Drac|Laptop> I tried to upload some music onto my USB stick and corrupted the data. Upon trying to remove the directory of corrupted data and its contents, I somehow managed to make my USB stick read-only. Is there a way to fix it?
<zim_> what do you think of them
<oskude> roadster3043: you could try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but i wouldt do that, with those repos...
<deFrysk> Zibby,  the package is not supported by ubuntu and I am just trying to get you thru the basics
<deFrysk> zim_, I mean
<ladydoor> ok, so when applying a patch to some sourcecode, a) do i need to bunzip2 the patch first, and b) do i apply it within the gunzipped dir, or to the gzipped source?
<zim_> kewl
<roadster3043> oskude: I see.  and could that be the cause of this error too http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25737/
<dabugas> hi
<deFrysk> zim_, just try it and suggest the package to the developers of ubuntu
<dabugas> is there a way to convert avis to mpegs?
<deFrysk> zim maybe it wil be featured soon
<deFrysk> dabugas, yes
<zim_> have done about 4 months ago
<deFrysk> dabugas, dvd_mpegs ?
<diminthedam> Seveas: u see. no one wants to deal with it! strange one though
<andreo> anybody expert of alsa drivers?
<dabugas> deFrysk, this doesn't seem to be a package...
<oskude> roadster3043: yup, could be that packages is tried to install from non ubuntu.com source... do "sudo apt-get clean" and then the last command again, then you should see from where it gets downloaded, if its not for ...ubuntu.com, its not supported here...
<deFrysk> dabugas, the best way to do it is this way : http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117709
<zim_> i am very supprised that i am the only one who is so exited by the idea of them
<andreo> or anybody knows of a channel somewhere about alsa?
<dabugas> deFrysk, thanks i'll look it up :)
<deFrysk> dabugas,  its a gentoo doc but it works flawlessly
<deFrysk> dabugas, also : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD:Filesystem
<deFrysk> dabugas, just apt-get the suggested packages
<deFrysk> they are all in the repos
<andreo> I need to speak with some alsa developer...
<deFrysk> alsa developer ?
<andreo> someone who knows alsa driver very well
<savvas> this is a bit of a weird question, but can someone tell me if "~/o" used for anything in linux? I saw it somewhere but can't remember where :\
<n3storm> is there a way to have gnome-splash fullscreen?
<richardr> does anyone have problems with quanta using about 100% of the CPU while running?
<oskude> andreo: you could try #alsa
<kitche> savaas: it's for formating think it's for LaTex
<deFrysk> andreo, http://www.alsa-project.org/ vheck here
<Seveas> n3storm, sure -- create a fullscreen version of it
<dabugas> deFrysk, thanks
<n3storm> Seveas, but it has to have some parameter somewhere to resize
<n3storm> cause it appears from coordinate 0,0 but not resized
<n3storm> maybe gconf?
<roberts> Is there an effort to try and support more hardware components on MacBook (Pros) on Edgy Eft out of the box, such as speakers, iSight camera, keyboard backlight, and certain models of the Atheros Wifi cards?
<savvas> ok kitche, but i think it was somewhere in perl, there's a big chance i'm wrong though
<boink> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> isn't upstart the new way that ubuntu will boot up?
<boink> from edgy on?
<n3storm> gconf has nothing
<roadster3043> oskude: I commented out the lines that where causing the gpg error and so far so good.  thanks for your help
<ijii> anybody know why i'm having problems installing ubuntu? i get errors such as ---> hdc: timeout waiting for DMA and hdc: drive not ready for command
<ijii> am I having hardware issues with the motherboard? maybe the hard drive?
<likewhoa54> ijii: might be the hd
<AstralJava> deFrysk: Apparently you can drag 'n' drop tabs between windows, but I found it impossible to re-attach that last tab from a window so that the base window would be destroyed (in lack of better terms). Not sure if it's possible, not sure if this is intended behaviour at all but somehow two tabs got detached without me knowingly doing it.
<AstralJava> deFrysk: Think I should file a bug?
<oskude> ijii: cdrom/hd maybe not supporting dma (had that on an old pc too) theres a way around that, i just forgot atm...
<oskude> ijii: does that come when you boot the dapper desktop cd ?
<ijii> yes
<zv_odd_> how do i go about editing my config files in buntu?
<oskude> ijii: sec, ill google the boot flag to (hopefully) solve that
<ijii> i also get buffer I/O error on device hdc as well
<zv_odd_> or do i not know how to use chown?
<z3r0x> checking for GNOME... configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries <-- which package has those libraries?
<AstralJava> zv_odd_: You need to sudo them. Like, 'sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf'.
<AstralJava> zv_odd_: Of course replace vim with the editor-of-choice.
<oskude> ijii: try with boot option "ide=nodma" (without the "")
<AstralJava> zv_odd_: Thus no need for chowning anything.
<ijii> boot option? where
<zv_odd_> but i cant use vim!
<zv_odd_> i stop using linux for 3 months and i cant rember how to do nething!
<CromagDK> then nano
<kitche> zv_odd_: you can use nano pico any of those other ones
<AstralJava> zv_odd_: I thought of that, and said you can replace it with any editor you like to use, like 'gedit' or 'nano'.
<ijii> is that an option to be set in the BIOS?
<MikeyMike> are there any cli torrent clients?
<ijii> i mean CMOS
<oskude> ijii: you should have a option "boot options" (or something like that) on the bottom of the screen (some F-key) and add that "ide=nodma" to the end of that line what see then
<zv_odd_> why cant i edit thing with the nice gui :/
<oskude> ijii: no, on the install cd boot menu
<CromagDK> gedit
<CromagDK> has gui
<AstralJava> zv_odd_: gedit is a GUI editor.
<Luke> MikeyMike: i think there is btorrent or something like that already installed
<ijii> ok thanks, i forgot about that, i'll check it out
<kitche> zv_odd_: you can you just have to gksudo
<EddyDean> Hello everyone, I have installed the NVIDIA drivers for my graphic card today, and everything seemed to work well, but now I rebooted and it says I'm unable to load the graphic environment (X server). I am only able to use the CLI now. Trying to run GDM (GNOME) fails. Is there anything I can do except for reinstalling Ubuntu (Again...)
<AstralJava> CromagDK: Are we accidentally syncronized? ;9
<zv_odd_> i want to do this form my Desktop not through the console
<AstralJava> ;)
<MikeyMike> Luke,  that works from the command line? could i effectively start a torrent from ssh using that?
<CromagDK> AstralJava: sorry :(
<CromagDK> my bad ;)
<AstralJava> CromagDK: Not a problem, just thought it was too funny. :)
<CromagDK> hehe
<CromagDK> ye
<EddyDean> Anyone?
<CromagDK> zv_odd_: try write gksudo gedit file
<CromagDK> it will open a gedit window for you
<kitche> EddyDean: it's probably not loading the nvidia module try modprobe nvidia then startx
<EddyDean> Meh... I'll just reinstall... Not much data on there anyway...
* oskude notes: test edgy desktop cd on a cdrom that doesnt support dma
<zv_odd_> wat i dont understande is that when i got 'sudo chown o+rw sources.list' it says o is an inviliad user
<MikeyMike> can anyone tell me about torenting
<oskude> MikeyMike: yes, google ;)
<kitche> zv_odd_: chown changes user chmod is probably what you wanted
<MikeyMike> ahaha
<MikeyMike> rtorrent
<lamego> because you are trying to set the owner to "o+rw"
<Luke> MikeyMike: yea its origionally a command line ap
<Dr_willis> zv_odd_,  ya sure you dont want chmod. :P
<kitche> zv_odd_: chown means change owner
<MikeyMike> Luke,  awesome.
<zv_odd_> SHHH i am NOT STONED!
<Luke> MikeyMike: a lot of bit torrent clients have non-x backends
<AstralJava> EddyDean: In console, you can go thru X configuration by issuing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', then look for incorrect setups, fix them and after you're finished try again.
<MikeyMike> Luke,  i want to install one on a remote box via ssh
<MikeyMike> and start a download for my friend
<Luke> MikeyMike: ok
<ToHellWithGA> could somebody please help me setup a terminal-based solution that will allow me to stream music files on my computer to a client on another computer after converting to a low bitrate mp3 or ogg?
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: i think there are plenty howtos for that on the net...
<ToHellWithGA> oskude: i've not yet found an easy one
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: define easy ?
<deFrysk> not hard
<ToHellWithGA> easy as in an example configuration file and an example terminal command to get it going
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: and that has nothing to do with ubuntu support... why not ask in shoutcast chat or such ?
<ToHellWithGA> starting from man pages is way too tricky.  i'd rather edit something that's already written than write my own configuration file
<ToHellWithGA> oskude: because i'm doing it on ubuntu.  if i were running windows i'd know how to use shoutcast for that
<Gasten> Hello. When using one of the update-mangers (apt-get update/upgrade, aptutude update/upgrade, update-notifier, etc), does it save both the old package--and the new version? or can I sleep calm, knowing that my PC isn't drowning in unused packages?
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: ok, so everyone who does whatever under ubuntu, should be supported here ? :/
<kitche> Gasten: it uninstalls the old package if you install a newer version
<Gasten> kitche: Thanks.
<roberts> Is there an effort to try and support more hardware components on MacBook (Pros) on Edgy Eft out of the box, such as speakers, iSight camera, keyboard backlight, and certain models of the Atheros Wifi cards?
<kishore> help neede
<kitche> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ToHellWithGA> oskude: i think that's the idea.
<kishore> i had recently formatted my windows drives and again installed.now i am unable to mount the drives back in linux
<cherubiel> kishore: errors?
<kitche> kishore: did you format the partitions?
<ToHellWithGA> this is a general assistance channel last time i checked.  if you, oskude, don't want to assist me you don't have to assist me.  if anybody would help me setup icecast and mplayer properly i'd appreciate it.
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: yeah, right...
<kishore> error : the folder contents could not be displayed
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: good luck!
<kishore> when treid to open
<kishore> i had formatted windows partitions
<kishore> tat too only.. windows drive
<DarkWizzard> guys
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25742/
<kishore> cherubiel, You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "hda6".
<rodneyk> When I load Ubuntu Dapper its telling me my copy isnt genuine then displays a picture of a fat black man eating fried chicken.
<kishore> tat was the error when tried to open
<oskude> DarkWizzard: whats that ?
<DarkWizzard> my problem
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: have you read these ? http://icecast.org/docs.php
<ToHellWithGA> yes, oskude.  i have no idea what most parameters mean
<kishore> did any one get my problem.. :((
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: thats why there are manuals...
<ToHellWithGA> because i don't know what to do with the parameters to be set in the configuration file and i don't see an example configuration file, i'm stuck
<ToHellWithGA> the man page for icecast says "check out the docs"
<kishore> ubotu, mount
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: is that not a config file here ? http://www.6809.org.uk/media/ices2-howto.shtml
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<sheepy1988> i need help with hardware, anyone ok to help me?
<oskude> DarkWizzard: you star apache2 with "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<ardchoille> sheepy1988: What kind of hardware? HD's? Video?
<kaur> using dapper and my laptops fan keeps running all the time. Proccessor(s) are not loaded. What could be the problem?
<sheepy1988> HDDs
<ardchoille> sheepy1988: Aks your question
<DarkWizzard> its the same with all daemons
<DarkWizzard> tor doesn't work eighter
<sheepy1988> i bought a new hard drive for my computer today, installed it as a slave with jumper pins in the correct position and for some reason windows and ubuntu arent picking it up, but the BIOS is
<Kuto2> i know its stupid but from xubuntu how do i get a complete ubuntu installation?
<oskude> DarkWizzard: normally you start "daemons" from there... dunno whats tor
<kaur> using dapper and my laptops fan keeps running all the time. Proccessor(s) are not loaded. What could be the problem?
<kitche> oskude: you can also use apachectl to start apache just so you know
<hondje> Kuto2: If you mean to install the gnome stuff, in a terminal run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<DarkWizzard> oskude not always
<ardchoille> sheepy1988: You have to edit /etc/fstab so that Ubuntu can mount it on startup
<kishore> ubotu, oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<DarkWizzard> but same thing If I start it from there too
<sheepy1988> any ideas about windows?
<ToHellWithGA> oskude: it's a manual on what each parameter in the config file does.  it is not a config file, but rather a mess of independent lines
<Kuto2> thanks
<sheepy1988> i want windows to recognise it more so than ubuntu
<oskude> DarkWizzard: do the command i said, and pastebin me a problem
<ijii> i tried the ide=nodma line, but i still have the [17179704.65600]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, ligical block 178792 errors :(
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> its the same
<DarkWizzard> !
<ToHellWithGA> i have to get to class soon, but i'll be back later scratching my head and trying to figure this problem out
<ToHellWithGA> thanks for the links, oskude
<swashbucklinstev> I'm on 6.06LTS Dapper AMD64 and /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh complains that no acceptable C compiler can be found. How can I fix this?
<kitche> ijii: is that for all the discs you use?
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25743/
<oskude> ToHellWithGA: i think you just havent searched enough... there are so many icecast servers...
<ardchoille> sheepy1988: No clue, I haven't used Windows in years
<kitche> !compile > swashbucklinstev
<ijii> i've tried using only on installation disc on one harddrive
<sheepy1988> dammit
<oskude> DarkWizzard: 1st, i dont see ANY errors there, so wheres the problem ?
<kitche> swashbucklinstev: that's what you need what ubotu sent you
<DarkWizzard> I'm asking you
<sheepy1988> cheers anyway ardchoille
<DarkWizzard> If I knew what the problem was I wouldn't be here
<XhyldazhK> hi all... how can I open remote files with nautilus/gedit without gedit setting them as read only?
<zv_odd_> ok i tried typing "echo gksudo gedit >> lol.sh" then "chmod o+x lol.sh" then "./lol.sh" and it says permission denied. Why what did i do worng?
<SoH|Tony> hello again
<oskude> DarkWizzard: eeh what ? i dont even know whats the problem...
<XhyldazhK> zv_odd_: its chmod u+x
<SoH|Tony> anyone here that remember me from 1h ago? =P
<DarkWizzard> lol man
<DarkWizzard> firewall
<DarkWizzard> daemons start
<DarkWizzard> but Cant connect
<XhyldazhK> o+x means other users can execute
<zv_odd_> lol
<DarkWizzard> and the policy is right
<XhyldazhK> how can i remote edit with gedit?
<ApesMa> Is there a different channel for Edgy Eft discussion?
<oskude> DarkWizzard: please do "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart" and show me its errors
<zv_odd_> that stupid mistake aside, is there a better way todo wat i am trying todo
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> I alredy did
<DarkWizzard> no errors
<SoH|Tony> i have a big problem when installing ubuntu: it completely ignores the partition already made (15gb,90,6.77) on my laptop. how can i make sure he gets the 6.77gb one?
<lamego> ApesMa, #ubuntu+1
<DarkWizzard> it starts!
<DarkWizzard> but Cant connect
<chantra> hi there, is there any irish around?
<ApesMa> lamego: tnx 1e6
<DarkWizzard> ah screw it you guys are too busy to concentrate
<kitche> zv_odd_: yes just do gksudo gedit in a console
<DarkWizzard> thanks anyway
<oskude> DarkWizzard: wait!
<oskude> what an ***
<SoH|Tony> =\
<ijii> i thought I'm suppose to simply boot the desktop cd and install and during the installation i have options to partition my harddrive, am i suppose to partition my harddrive before installing?
<kitche> oskude: his problem was that he didn't know how to make a config file when he doesn't read docs
<SoH|Tony> anyone got any idea about my problem? =\
<Dr_willis> SoH|Tony,  leave it unallocated.. let the installer find/format it.
<oskude> kitche: no, he just posted this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25742/ and didnt say 1. what he wanted to do. 2. what the problem is...
<SoH|Tony> i dont think i know what unallocated means but ill try
<kitche> oskude: his problem was that he didn't know how to configure it from what I read
<XhyldazhK> anyone knows how to open remote files in gedit whitout having them as read only? i've googled a lot and i don't found an answer
<Dr_willis> NOT in any partition.. just select the 6gb and delte the partition.. then reboot and let the isntaller look for it and tell it to use the unallocated space.
<oskude> kitche: what ever, inpatient people nerv me, i go eat
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, how are you accessing them?
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: via nautilus
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: but i'm not in gnome
<SoH|Tony> ok willis
<SoH|Tony> thanks
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, what protocol? samba?
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: ftp with password
<rukuartic> Does anyone know how I can mount a fat32 partition so that everyone can read/write to it, not just root?
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: strange thing is that konqueror can edit them
<boink> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, if its ftp, you'll need to create a local copy, then upload the changed file
<XhyldazhK> with kate
<ladydoor> rukuartic: try adding umask=111 in its entry in fstab (after backing up fstab)
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: but... why you can't edit it online?
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, dunno
<XhyldazhK> all modern editors support that
<ladydoor> rukuartic: (in the options section--so it might look like defaults,umask=111)
<rukuartic> ladydoor: Thanks, I think thats it!
<kmaynard> try right clicking it and select gedit to open it
<XhyldazhK> and worst of all... i was been able to remotely edit with gedit before
<ladydoor> rukuartic: np
<rukuartic> ladydoor: Can you explain what that does?
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, what are you doing different now?
<ladydoor> rukuartic: basically, i think it tells the computer that the only permissions people don't have is execute (1). it's the opposite of chmod's system, basically.
<XhyldazhK> running window maker instead of gnome?
<XhyldazhK> thats the only thing i'm doing different
<rukuartic> ladydoor: Haha, thanks!
<ladydoor> rukuartic: np
<davvs> is there any command to find all soft links in a directory hierarchy?
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, i had trouble with some things when i ran xfce4...there must be some gnome goodness not happening in window maker now
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: like which things?
<yu_raider> hi
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, like being able to use gedit over ftp?
<rukuartic> davvs: you could "ls -lr ./" and grep for "s" in the first part of the permissions...
<XhyldazhK> did u had trouble with that in other environments distinct to gnome?
<MikeyMike> is there perhaps a way to send bits to a certain ip on bittorrent if you're still seeding?
<MikeyMike> or perhaps direct the person to your ip
<MikeyMike> to add your ip
<davvs> rukuartic, how whould i do that ? what command that is
<rukuartic> davvs: sorry, "l" not s
<rukuartic> davvs: find the directory you want to search
<rukuartic> davvs: type "ls -l ./ | grep sr"
<davvs> ok.. thanks
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, not really...i either use smb or nfs for remote mounts tho
<rukuartic> davvs: Not the best way to do it
<kmaynard> i had trouble with media codecs
<davvs> rukuartic, ok, it works i guess :P
<markeib_> how can i copy a dir with the console?
<Dr_willis> markeib_, yes
<Dr_willis> cp -R
<markeib_> -R?
<markeib_> thankx
<markeib_> s
<Dr_willis> man cp
<joeri> what is this?
<Dr_willis> and google for some bash tutorials
<markeib_> i prefer doing those things by hand but he won't let me since i don't have the rights
<XhyldazhK> kmaynard: http://bamboomoon.org/gnome/use_gedit_to_edit_files_across_ftp
<markeib_> by mouse*
<Dr_willis> markeib_,  thats what 'sudo' lets you do.
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn the shell...
<Dr_willis> or use 'mc'
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, hang on, closed the browser :)
<MZM> any oracle experts here?
<markeib_> yes, Dr_willis but how can i use sudo with nautilus?
<Dr_willis> markeib_,  best answer  you DONT.. it can do nasty things
<Dr_willis> markeib_,  if you must use a  fancier file manager.. learn to use 'mc' and sudo it. :P
<Fackamato> hm
* Dr_willis hugs 'mc'
<Dr_willis> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<markeib_> fancy?
<Fackamato> anyone know a program to record the desktop to a video file with?
<Fackamato> (including recording opengl)
<Fackamato> istanbul works..
<kmaynard> if you want to live on the edge, gksu nautilus
<Fackamato> but it's like 2 fps :\
<markeib_> !info konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<blazemonger> hello folks
<Dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo: a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.46-1 (dapper), package size 728 kB, installed size 2336 kB
<Dr_willis> !info filerunner
<ubotu> filerunner: X-Based FTP program & file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-16 (dapper), package size 135 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Dr_willis> !info worker
<ubotu> worker: highly configurable two-paned file manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-3 (dapper), package size 675 kB, installed size 2648 kB
<oskude> Fackamato: http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/ is very good, but you would have to compile it from cvs, as its not yet r
<Dr_willis> I perfer 2 pane filemanagers.
<oskude> Fackamato: *ready (sorry, im eating the same time)
<kmaynard> XhyldazhK, nice tip
<blazemonger> Ubuntu has been treatin me good so far
<Fackamato> oskude, okay, thanks.. I'll check it out.
<markeib_> ok just one question how do i remove one folder recursively in the console?
<markeib_> rm -R?
<fresch> o
<blazemonger> even a person i know that says he hated linux likes ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ' one folder recursively' - Hmmm...
<ladydoor> markeib_: rm -r. if you don't want it to prompt you for each file, use -rf. but BE CAREFUL.
<Dr_willis> rm -R removes the DIRECTORY and all stuff in it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ladydoor> markeib_: rm doesn't send anything to the trashcan--it's *gon*
<markeib_> 'one folder + subfolders recursively' :P
<ladydoor> * or gone, even
<markeib_> who needs trashcans?
<ladydoor> markeib_: not i!
<Enselic> Where can I read about how to mount SD-cards? I fail to google :(
<markeib_> grr i spend all my time trying to make my desktop look better!
<Zarephath_> Under Places --> Computer it lists my first hard drive hda1....Ubuntu is installed to hdb...when I double click the icon I get a message stating /dev/hda1 is not removable then a second error regarding not being able to execute pmount..anyone help me resolve this?
<kmaynard> Enselic, what desktop you use?
<exmethix> could anybody help me installing a gtk2 theme in edgy eft?
<markeib_> i hate the fact that you have so many possibilities
<exmethix> pls
<Enselic> kmaynard: Gnome 2.14 on Ubuntu 6.06
<kmaynard> Enselic, what kind of reader you have on your pc?
<ladydoor> markeib_: your problems are solved! http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison
<Enselic> kmaynard: I have a laptop, and the reader is part of the laptp hardware so to speak, it supports several formats
<XhyldazhK> by the way... its time to switch to Edgy Eft.... or its still 'too edgy' ?
<kmaynard> Enselic, do you have anything in Computer for your reader?
<markeib_> oh but i love it, it's just the fact that it's so interesting and doesn't really get you any further :P
<Dr_willis> I got a laptop and its card reader isent seen/configured right.. :( i think the next kernel fixes that however.
<capiCrimm> ping
<Dr_willis> pong
<Zarephath_> tic tac toe
<dabugas> hi
<oskude> XhyldazhK: edgy is still beta
<boink> it will be released on 26 October
<Enselic> kmaynard: Nope
<dabugas> i can only play video dvds as root. any ideas?
<Zarephath_> Someone help me understand why I can't change the name of my USB drive that is automounting at boot? it names it "New Volume"
<gustavo> helloo
<swashbucklinstev> thanks kitche
<Enselic> kmaynard: You gave up on me already? :)
<njal> Um how do I check if I am using opensource nvidia drivers or the oss ones?
<njal> argh
<njal> the normal nvidia drivers or the oss ones
<SoH|Tony> hello its me again
<kmaynard> Enselic, what kind of laptop
<SoH|Tony> whats the best filesystem for a linux root partition and for a swap partition?
<ladydoor> SoH|Tony: the best for swap is swap :-)
<oskude> njal: one way is "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look if there "nv" or "nvidia"
<SoH|Tony> i dont have only fat32 and ntfs... i got a whole load of filesystems =(
<kmaynard> njal, look in /etc/X!!/xorg.conf  if the driver is nvidia, its proprietary. if it's nv, its oss
<Enselic> kmaynard: It's a pretty local custom one, a Zepto (<- company name)  Znote 4015
<ladydoor> SoH|Tony: and there're a lot of good filesystems for / ...fat32 isn't recommended, and ntfs would be deadly. i'd go for ext3.
<oskude> SoH|Tony: for / i would use ext3 and swap has "swap"
<vit_> hy all
<blazemonger> configuring Ubuntu wasn't too difficul either
<njal> and nv is the oss one right?
<vit_> vorbeste cineva in romina ???
<SoH|Tony> "and ntfs would be deadly" whoooo i was going to chose that
<SoH|Tony> thanks lady and oskude
<ladydoor> SoH|Tony: no problem :-)
<njal> and setting it to nvidia then simply rebooting will be fine, coz i have nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx installed
<Enselic> kmaynard: Is SD support supposed to be automagicall?
<SoH|Tony> swap filesystem is linux-swap right? gon chose that for my 800mb swap partition
<oskude> njal: yes, nv is the oss, nvidia is the closed source
<kmaynard> Enselic, i dunno then. check /etc/fstab to see if there's an entry in there. if not, you're gonna have to do some digging to figure out how ubuntu is detecting that drive, and add an fstab option for it
<oskude> SoH|Tony: yup
<SoH|Tony> kk great
<njal> oskude: So with the correct kernel modules installed it's simply a matter of rebooting?
<kmaynard> njal, you'll soon find out
* silent_scream away
<oskude> njal: yup, but dunno if you really need reboot of whole system, restart of gdm could be enought
<njal> I hear running glxgears will show me how well the card is performing, assuming my desktop comes back up with no problem
<SoH|Tony> what does "mount" mean?
<oskude> njal: yup, and glxinfo too
<kmaynard> njal, bite the bullet dude
<njal> oskude: Ok cool thanks
<Enselic> kmaynard: No SD stuff in fstab, I'll make further investigations, thank you for your time anyway
<Enselic> SoH|Tony: "attach to"
<Enselic> SoH|Tony: kind of
<kmaynard> Enselic, any idea what brand the drive is?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: you mount a partition to a place in the system so you can use it.. (in windows that mount point would be like "C:")
<SoH|Tony> ubuntu is asking me if i want to mount my already-in-use 90gb partition to /media/sda5 and my windows partition to /media/sda1
<SoH|Tony> ok ill let him mount them then
<ladydoor> SoH|Tony: well, in linux, there's only a single filesystem, with a root at / (pronounced ``slash'' or ``root'')...when you put a partition into a dir in that filesystem so you can access it, you've mounted it.
<ephemeros> yo \m/
<SoH|Tony> im overwhelmed... so much help for a small user =)
<oskude> SoH|Tony: that means you can acces those partitions from those directories (and they will be mounted automaticly on boot)
<SoH|Tony> ok so this doesnt mean loss of data for those partitions? hope not =)
<oskude> SoH|Tony: ntfs filesystems are normally mounted as read only, so you cant write to there from linux
<Gasten> What do you think, Dots at the end of a comment or not?
<SoH|Tony> that is really bad!
<Gasten> oh, sorry! wrong channel!
<oskude> SoH|Tony: well, go blame ms for that!
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192115
<SoH|Tony> because my 90gb partition is NTFS and i really need that data =\
<ladydoor> SoH|Tony: tell windows to release their source! then linux could read/write them easily.
<SoH|Tony> well
<SoH|Tony> if i reformat it to fat32, would it work then?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: they dont show open source developers howto use that filesystem, so they have very hardtime to support that filesystem.
<MikeyMike> what does snubbed mean in torrent terms?
<Zaggynl> fat32 is supported well
<SoH|Tony> ok
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192115
<Hattori> <oskude> SoH|Tony: well, go blame ms for that!why it enters 2.6.15-26 kernel dir? i have 2.6.15.27 currently installed
<Gasten> SoH|Tony: There is some files you could download to write to a ntfs!
<oskude> SoH|Tony: fat32 has very good support under linux
<SoH|Tony> damn where will i put 80gb of stuff temporarily? =P
<Zaggynl> SoH|Tony, You could try to use vmware to run winxp and share the partition for safe write support
<Gasten> SoH|Tony: Thou, it isn't 100% safe to do that.
<Zaggynl> I do that now :)
<feross> SoH|Tony:  go to  http://fdalmoro.blogspot.com  wrote how to share partitions with windows.
<SoH|Tony> vmware is like a windowsxp emulator?
<oskude> Hattori: sory, i got no experience with ndiswrapper, never used it...
<Hattori> hmm sorry..
<Enselic> kmaynard: No idea what the name is, I tried to find /dev -name "*sd*" without success
<Zaggynl> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<SoH|Tony> aha its a mediaplayer
<Zaggynl> hm, well it emulates a whole new computer
<SoH|Tony> ok
<oskude> Hattori: but this seems to be what you should investigate "/bin/sh: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory"
<njal> ok thanks guy I now have my nvidia card working properly
<heanol_> can you chose lilo in the alternate install?
<Hattori> any module i'm missing?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: you should ALLWAYS have external backups... yes, windows can broke things too... so, dont trust computers ;)
<Attha1> hi room, how i can play mp3 files in ubuntu? where i can download codecs?
<SoH|Tony> zaggynl so its like i can have ubuntu and XP running at the same time?
<Gasten> SoH|Tony: I think you can get something here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=NTFSReadWrite
<SoH|Tony> well i have this PC as main workstation and that laptop as mobile. i should backup my laptop to my pc ^^
<Gasten> SoH|Tony: Otherwise, try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=ntfs&titlesearch=Titles
<oskude> Hattori: and nevers seen something like this "sudo make make -C driver" sure that is correct ?
<SoH|Tony> ok
<Zaggynl> SoH|Tony, well, you run vmware in linux, and in vmware you can run another OS
<Gasten> SoH|Tony: but as I said, it isn't 100% secure.
<SoH|Tony> ok
<dabugas> i can only play video dvds as root. any ideas?
<SoH|Tony> life isnt 100% secure. just have to know how to use it =)
<ardchoille> SoH|Tony: :)
<devnull> my gnome-panels keep failing and locking up ... i can't figure out which applet is crashing them but i have almost no usuability in gnome without the panels ... is there anything i can do ?
<Hattori> oskude: is not me, is the make script that do that
<feross> dabugas: hmm look in system>admin>users and groups .. make sure you have permissions for verythnig
<Attha1> how i can play mp3 files in ubuntu? thank you
<SoH|Tony> is there a method to change the filesystem of a partition without loss of data?
<oskude> Hattori: ok...
<Gasten> devnull: Well, I don't think that the applet's messing it up. But I have no idea what it is. Have you been messing with the source?
<dabugas> feross, accroding to users-admin i do
<devnull> gasten no i haven't
<Gasten> Attha1: do a search on EasyUbuntu.
<feross> !easyubuntu
<ladydoor> !codecs> Attha1
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<devnull> the only thing that is different is i have deskbar-applet on the panel but it was running fine last time the panels were working
<feross> Attha1: easyubuntu can install the codecs for you
<devnull> i have 3 panels and i can't use any of them
<oskude> SoH|Tony: i think it depends on from what to what... and then ask google
<Attha1> thank you
<Gasten> devnull: well, I can't really help you. sorry. I think you should do a post on one of the forums, and maybe even a bugreport on launchpad.
<feross> devnull: did you ps aux and look for anything that could be runnig in the background that could cause that?
<SoH|Tony> ok ubuntu is installing
<SoH|Tony> thanks for all support =)
<devnull> feross ... i am not sure what in the background would cause it though
<oskude> SoH|Tony: np, thats why we are here :)
<devnull> feross i did that last night for an hour
<SoH|Tony> such easy thing to do as installing a new OS seems to be very hard on my hands ^^
<devnull> plus i don't know how to remove things from the panel without having access to the panel so they all just keep getting reloaded
<Attha1> when i turn on my computer the ubuntu will connect automatic to internet (dialup). how i can turn off automatic connection?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: dualboot is allways hard, if you dont know about partitions and file systems (on what ever os)
<SoH|Tony> well i got my bad experiences on that already =P
<feross> devnull: if your gnome sessions are being saved then the next time you start gnome it will start all of those background critters again. you might have to blow away all of your gnome settings and start over.
<SurfnKid> allright its question time
<SurfnKid> how do i remove an error on network startup
<SurfnKid> its a fiaif error
<devnull> feross .... can i remove things from the gnome session by hand ?
<SurfnKid> where can i check for network startup settings
<devnull> i just dont know what would be fudging up the panels
<SoH|Tony> and i only have laptop-vital stuff and some documentaries (well a lot of them, including one about linux which is the reason im here) so it shouldnt be a killer loss
<devnull> can i just remove the session file ?
<feross> devnull: ahh, i think if you don't mind setting up your gnome stuff again it better just to start from scratch. It will probably not take very long.
<oskude> SurfnKid: i only know /etc/network/interfaces
<Kuto2> where do i get ncurses-devel and gtk+ stuff for ubuntu?
<oskude> devnull: make a backup first, and try
<devnull> feross ... should i just kill the whole .gnome2 dir ?
<devnull> oskude good idea
<Kuto2> pls someone help me?
<oskude> Kuto2: by installing ncurses devel package, and gtk+ stuff :/
<feross> devnull: you can mv it just in case.. log out then alt+ctrl+f2 .. log in and mv it. then go bac to alt+f7 and log in.
<ladydoor> Kuto2: libncurses5-dev is the packagename.
<SurfnKid> oskude, apparently its an error on fiaif, fiaif is a network firewall simple to use but i didnt need it any longer and uninstalled it, but when ubuntu starts now something shows up and says startup failure. network is fine, but it does bother me to see that
<devnull> feross ... i know how to move around linux fine ... just making sure .gnome2 is the only directory i need to move ?
<Kuto2> ladydoor: thanks
<feross> yup
<devnull> thank you :)
<ladydoor> Kuto2: np
<devnull> i will brb
<oskude> SurfnKid: oh, firewall, never used one, sorry...
<Kuto2> ladydoor: what about gtk+ stuff
<SurfnKid> oskude, its ok
<oskude> Kuto2: please define gtk+ stuff
<ladydoor> Kuto2: do you mean gtk dev libraries? if you search in synaptic or aptitude or adept or do apt-cache search you can find them and any other gtk stuff you could want.
<Attha1> i installed easyubuntu, but still i can't play mp3 files! :(
<Kuto2> ladydoor: do they change package names??
<ladydoor> Kuto2: what?
<Lunar_Lamp> can anyone tell me why this command is not deleting files on the backup device that have been deleted on the primary device please: http://pastebin.co.uk/3099
<godzirra> how do I get something like gpm so I can cut and paste in the console mode?
<feross> Attha1: double click the volume applet and make sure that alsa is selected and your sound card is there.
<kitche> Kuto2: Ubuntu uses it's own package names if that's what you meant
<feross> Attha1: also look for PCM and make sure it's not muted. Unmute Master and PCM and raise the volume on those.
<Attha1> oh sorry, i forget to update easy ubuntu! im doing that now
<feross> ok
<godzirra> how do I get something like gpm so I can cut and paste in the console mode?
<SoH|Tony> mhm
<ladydoor> godzirra: use gnu screen--it's got cut/paste and terminal multiplexing :-)
<feross> godzirra: ah ladydoor beat me to it .. screen is cool.
<godzirra> ladydoor: the problem is I already have some text I need to save and i dont want to retype it all
<godzirra> normally Id o use screen
<godzirra> this is just a new install
<godzirra> and i need to show someone else this output
<SoH|Tony> when shutting down my ubuntu it gets a list of processes being stopped. but when stopping RAID monitoring, it says it fails doing that. is it THAAT bad?
<ladydoor> godzirra: try putting it in a file, with >
<godzirra> Its already on the screen
<godzirra> and its multiple commands
<godzirra> Really I just need gpm :)
<dyn-afk> SoH|Tony do you have a RAID setup ?
<SoH|Tony> i dont know
<feross> godzirra: can you alt+f3 or something.. then install gdm and go back to wherever you were
<SoH|Tony> i just installed ubuntu
<oskude> SoH|Tony: ubuntu dapper or edgy ?
<feross> s/gdm/gpm
<godzirra> feross: gdm?  thats gnome display manager.
<godzirra> ahh :)
<SoH|Tony> i dont know =S
<godzirra> I could, but gpm isnt a package according to ubuntu
<dyn-afk> then you don't have a RAID setup SoH|Tony
<Garnol> hi ive a question about ubuntu ..
<SoH|Tony> ok
<SoH|Tony> =)
<godzirra> I just hae the gpm libs and mdetect which just detects mice.
<Garnol> can i install ubuntu on a flash drive ..
<dyn-afk> and because you don't have one, it fails shutting down RAID
<Trae> could someone please help me restore grub?
<Garnol> i mean an Usb stick or a SD Card
<dyn-afk> simply logic :P
<Trae> I've booted the live cd
<kitche> Garnol: if you use the livecd you can and got enough space
<dyn-afk> very normal that something fails to shutdown something that's not running
<oskude> Trae: does this help ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<feross> godzirra: well... I can keep going on about how you can wget it and install anyway but it seems you want something OTHER than gpm. jeje I'm not sure there is one.
<Trae> oskude: k, sec
<godzirra> feross: no, I want exactly gpm
<godzirra> I just dont know where to get it :p
<Garnol> hh .. but on the CD you cant wride on
<ijii> damn, I still have the same error installing ubuntu with a different harddrive!
<kitche> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<kitche> dogzirra: there you go :)
<david83> Garnol try "damn small linux" its perfect for pen-drive installation
<kitche> opps godzirra*
<ijii> i still have the buffer I/O error on device hdc
<SoH|Tony> ok great
<SoH|Tony> no internet connection
<kitche> ijii: it's the cd most likely a bad burn
<SoH|Tony> ion ubuntu =\
<godzirra> Ahh, I got it :)
<oskude> ijii: did you try with "ide=nodma" ?
<ijii> i did oskude
* feross dongs godzirra on head 
<Lattyware> Hey all, Does anyone know how it is possible to upmix all of my audio to utilise my 5.1 system?
<ijii> that took away the timout waiting for DMA and hdc: drive not ready for command errors
<kitche> ijii: since hdc is usually a cdrom unless you have three hard drives
<oskude> ijii: try the "check cd" boot option, and see if the cd is ok
<Lattyware> I currently hit 'Four Channel Mode', but that doesn't utilise the Center or sub
<SoH|Tony> what is the program called to configure internet connection in ubuntu? =\
<C0RVUS> bonjour, je cherche un serveur fr
<ijii> oh, maybe i can use my dvdrw drive instead of the dvd-rom
<kitche> SoH|Tony: you connected directly to the modem?
<ijii> i did that oskude, but it pretty much immediately did the normal install
<Nelo> Hello, I am trying to use smb://ipaddresss/shared_point and it does not work. When I mount via smb fs it works. is there something else i need to do in order to use the smb://
<SoH|Tony> its a lan cable connected to a switch which is connected to a rounter which is connected to a cable modem
<SoH|Tony> router*
<oskude> ijii: hmm, when i download iso file, i allways look the md5 sum of it before i burn it... just to be sure the download was ok...
<david83> pppoeconf @ SoH|Tony
<JoshuaW> Hello :P
<SoH|Tony> thanks
<kitche> SoH|Tony: ok so your not connected to the modem directly I m I correct?
<ijii> how do i check the md5 sum?
<kitche> since ppoeconf will only be used if you are directly connected
<blackwire83> hey, has anyone got a pointer how to use more than 8 loop devices? (i have kernel param max_loop=255 already set)
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me?
<ijii> my normal dvd drive is like 7-8 years old
<david83> man md5sum @ ijii
<oskude> ijii: the ubuntu download page has information for that
<ijii> ok sorry
<Garnol> (ok im back) .. i dont want to use the live CD, because you cant write programms or delet programms on a CD .. so i want to use an USB Stick or SD Card .. is it possible to install ubuntu on things like that ?
<haijun> hi everybody
<harsha> Hello everyon!
<oskude> ijii: but on the end it takes you here http://www.openoffice.org/dev_docs/using_md5sums.html
<david83> Garnol what about damn small linux ? you don't like it? it's just 60MB
<phaedrus44> what is that command to see disks and how much disk space is used?
<SoH|Tony> [20:24:42]  <kitche> SoH|Tony: ok so your not connected to the modem directly I m I correct?
<SoH|Tony> yes to that
<ladydoor> phaedrus44: df -h
<phaedrus44> ladydoor  what does that stand for?
<david83> df or du @ phaedrus44
<SoH|Tony> kitche: yes
<harsha> Is the default alt-tab behaviour different on Dapper? This new scheme is getting to my nerves.
<ladydoor> phaedrus44: degrees of freedom --human-readable
<Lattyware> Hey all, does anyone know how I can upmix my audio to 5.1 from stereo?
<harsha> btw, I am on gnome.
<kitche> SoH|Tony: well ifconfig can help out but there is a gui option to setup networking also
<SoH|Tony> ok but
<ladydoor> phaedrus44: (but the command is just df -h)
<david83> with linux software @ Latty? no idea
<C0RVUS> hello, I seek a waiter Fr, can you help me please ?
<oskude> harsha: alt-tab works here like "allways" whats the problem ?
<cesar> i need configure ctvfmi
<Lattyware> david83: hmmm :/
<Lattyware> I need my sub :P
<SoH|Tony> u guys say pppoeconf, ifconfig... so there must be a console to write those keywords and open it through there (as if in "run") ?
<TokenBad> ok i need help with something...I have 2 drives...the second drive is partitioned...and I want to install ubuntu on the second of those partitions...but see no way to do that auto an in the manual setup no idea how to do it...anyone help please?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: applications - accessories - terminal
<david83> :) i guess there are a lot hardware solutions for that @ Lattyware
<SoH|Tony> thanks oskude
<ijii> no wonder why i didn't see the md5sum, it's kind of out of the way
<swashbucklinstev> Is there a legal reason libdvdcss can't be installed via the repositories?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: and yes, it quite hidden there, i would drag it to the panel ;)
<smax> hi gang
<JoshuaW> Hello?
<kitche> swashbucklinstev: copyrighted
<Sasuk3> i
<david83> sorry SoH pppoeconf was just because i thought you were direct behind the modem so if you have a router ifconfig is better
<Lattyware> david83: Well, my speakers actually support upmixing, but I use that for my 360, and I don't want to have to switch cables every time I want to switch device :/
<Sasuk3> I want to check nubuntu
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: there are even legal issues for that to even exist...
<SoH|Tony> ok
<swashbucklinstev> kitche: ah, I thought it would be more like the DMCA thing
<SoH|Tony> ok david
<smax> i attempted a   apt-get remove mldonkey-server  and i get the following error message.  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ln5xqS90.html
<TokenBad> I am at the screen it talks about mount points and no idea how to make sure it installs to the partition I want it to...and without formating the parts I don't want it to format
<smax> how can i rid of this package ?
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: DMCA?
<smax> it's interfereing with my apt-get install
<sonialh> hola
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: whats that ?
<harsha> cesar: Previously, I could switch between two application windows with two alt-tab strikes. Now I have to hold the alt key continuously and hit the tab key. Even then, it does not go back to the last visited application window, it cycles to some other one. Well, I wonder if I did a good job explaining it.
<Dr_willis> TokenBad,  figure out what partition you want it to install to. would be step 1 i guess
<david83> @swashbuck because it cracks the DVD Protection and that's not legal
<TokenBad> I know what partition...its hdd2
<dyn-afk> dmca: that idiotic american piece of law about "copyright protection"
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: in american law, Digital Millenium Copyright Act
<TokenBad> but its at the mount point section and its asking questions I don't know the answer to
<Sasuk3> Nubuntu the best hacking distro?
<Sasuk3> http://oliverwine.info/nubuntu/screens/640/screen5.jpg
<Sasuk3> xD
<dyn-afk> it's more like a law to squeeze more money out of consumers :X
<Kuto2> how do i clear my terminal?
<Kuto2> how do i clear my terminal?
<Kuto2> ?????????/
<dyn-afk> clear
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: dunno, i know very little about america (or even the law)
<david83> clear
<Dr_willis> TokenBad,  you want / mounted to that partition you want it to install to
<SoH|Tony> i cant configure that alone. would it be the same as configuring it in windows? cuz then i can call a friend of mine =)
<sonialh> alguien k mande priva2
<Kuto2> no like clear clear
<swashbucklinstev> it's the one that made black sharpies theoretically illegal because copy protection can be circumvented on some earlier CDs by blacking out the track
<Dr_willis> Kuto2,  dont be so rude.. and use the cls command
<kitche> Kuto2 type reset
<Dr_willis> oops thats my own alias.. :P
<Dr_willis> lol
<swashbucklinstev> which contains the copy protection software
<Dr_willis> cls = clear
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192141 --> it hangs there.. what that mean???
<TokenBad> Dr_willis: what about the rest of them...the swap and all that crap its asking about
<patach> Hello, can anybody help me concerning hardware compadibility with ubuntu, xgl and compiz with a Imac
<Dr_willis>  swashbucklinstev  that wasent even really copy protection.. it was just machine confusion.
<oskude> swashbucklinstev: maybe theres a #politics or #law channel somewhere ;)
<BullUK> HI, I dont want to interrupt while you guys are helping someone else, so once your done could someone help me to connect my smartphone via USB. TIA
<harsha> cesar: how does it work for you?
<patach> If it would be possible to work it.
<sonialh> ay alguien k able espaol
<Dr_willis> TokenBad,  if you had a sexction of the hard drive unallocated.. it could of setup the partitions automaticially. at a minimun you want a partition for / and a swap partitions
<Zarephath_> Anyone know of a raw image viewer for digital photos?
<ardchoille> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cesar> is a tarjet of tv
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me? I've got the ISO onto a CD, but I haven't got further from there :(
<swashbucklinstev> oskude: #ideologies, but being that it's copyrighted I'm satisfied. the install script is really spectacular btw.
<swashbucklinstev> :)
<Garnol> Hi .. juppi .. You can install ubuntu on Mobile drives  !!
<Garnol> and ciao
<TokenBad> Dr_willis: so if I go an unalicate the partition that I done as ext3 it will do it auto?
<Dr_willis> JoshuaW,  #1 - what did youy use to burn the iso to a cd.
<oskude> JoshuaW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alex_ubuntu> OK this is confusing, dapper server won't let me access from my samba share from my ubuntu machine
<patach> Would xgl and comp work on an Imac ppc?
<Zarephath_> JoshuaW: What..you actually burned the .iso file to disk?
<SoH|Tony> oh great. in windows i got everything on "obtain automaticly". now i dont know my IP nor my DNS to configure my ubuntu networking =(
<JoshuaW> I did what it said I think xD
<Dr_willis> TokenBad,  i alwasy just resize the  drives and leave a few gb in an unallocated space at the end.. and the installer asks to use that part..
<david83> then take DHCP @ SoH
<Dr_willis> JoshuaW,  Check the Cd.. see what files are on it.. if theres a single whatever.iso  -> you did it wrong.
<JoshuaW> Yeah I did it wrong
<kitche> SoH|Tony: it should eb set to DHCP automatically on install
<Zarephath_> SoH|Tony: run --> cmd --> ipconfig /all
<JoshuaW> Did I miss a file or extraction?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: "optain automaticly" could mean "dhcp" ...
<Zarephath_> clear
<Dr_willis> JoshuaW,  WHAT program did you use to burn the iso to cd? I reccomend you use 'burn at once' (free for windows)
<Zarephath_> What no iformation on raw image viewer for linux?
<Zarephath_> *information*
<davidj_> hello
<david83> xawtv maybe?
<Dr_willis> Zarephath_,  ive loaded them with gimp i do belive.
<JoshuaW> I used CDBurner :P
<kitche> Zarephath_: umm that is a windows command and he's running Linux now so how can that help him?
<davidj_> Zarephath, try Gimp
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192141 --> it hangs there.. what that mean???
<Hattori> do i miss any package?
<Hattori> hangs.. is more it waits any command from me
<BullUK> http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/01/209226    <---- looks to have some info on raw
<Hattori> i write "q" and exit
<JoshuaW> :P
<Zarephath_> kitche: Uhhh...I mis-read what he was doing..he said he was in windows didn't he?
<SoH|Tony> thanks Zarephath_
<Zarephath_> NP
<kitche> Hattori: it seems like your missing the linux-kernel source
<Hattori> apt-get install linux-kernel?
<SoH|Tony> so can i just write the same stuff from ipconfig /all from my PC's windows to my laptop's ubuntu?
<Zarephath> Test
<david83> @ Hattori it's a list of console commands just go to that address  http://pastebin.ca/192141
<dark_light> I have ubuntu-desktop installed and I installed the xubuntu-desktop, because in Breezy these two packages coexisted fine. But in Dapper, while the default font for gtk2 apps is fine (including firefox), in xfce the fonts is odd: in xchat they are tiny, in many gnome apps they are OK, in firefox the menu fonts are huge but page fonts are OK.. how can i configure this properly?
<SoH|Tony> wouldnd it make my connection chocke to death?
<Trae> oskude: hmmm
<davidj_> Is anyone familar with using "setarch" on ubuntu (or another similar program)?
<Trae> that seems to be for an older version of Ubuntu
<BullUK> if its configured for DHCP (which it will default to) then there should be no need to write anything in
<Zarephath> Wow that was frickin' wierd...XChat opened two Ubuntu channels on startup..
<Zarephath> Dr_Willis: Thanks...I was looking for a program just like a viewer not a viewer/editor
<dark_light> my major problem is with firefox fonts, two points above the epiphany fonts
<david83> doubleclick
<oskude> Trae: sorry, im getting sleepy. what is for older ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> Zarephath,  google is your friend.. or just try the different viewers
<Hattori> oh sorry
<Hattori> http://pastebin.ca/192148
<JoshuaW> :(
<david83> @Zarephath pornview gthumb
<Hattori> is the right link
<david83> ;)
<Trae> np
<Trae> oskude: sorry, the first two methods failed
<Trae> didn't realize there were more
* Trae keeps ready
<elliotb> i updated to edgy, then when i rebooted, X won't start
<Trae> oskude: go to sleep!
<Trae> ;)
<elliotb> error says, "failed to load module `ati` (module requirement mismatch) no drivers available"
<elliotb> so sad
<oskude> Trae: not yet...
<BullUK> I'm having trouble getting my phone connected having followed a few how-tos. If I do a DMESG I can see that it's seeing the device but it doesn't mount it. Anyone know much about this ?
<elliotb> anyone have any ideas?
<ardchoille> elliotb: You might try #ubuntu+1
<JoshuaW> *still confused*
<elliotb> oh yeah, thanx ard
<ardchoille> yw
<Hattori> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper but i get: http://pastebin.ca/192148 --> it hangs there.. what that mean???
<alex_ubuntu> why does my Ubuntu 606 server not show up in my routers DHCP table
<david83> can somebody help me set up a "Terratec TerraCAM USB Pro" on Ubuntu??
<atk> Hi. I'm a beginner with autotools and instructions say run aclocal but I can't find aclocal anywhere in the repositories. What's the catch?
<kitche> Hattori: for some reason it's running perldebug which it should be doing
<kitche> shouldn't*
<Hattori> indeed
<mjr> G,37
<mjr> oops
<Hattori> kitche: so what do to?
<kitche> atk: aclocal is part of autotools
<ardchoille> atk: type: which aclocal
<fdr> hello... please, what is the quickest and easiest way to copy an audio cd under ubuntu?
<BullUK> install gnomebaker
<kitche> Hattori: reinstall ndiswrapper it seems
<ladydoor> fdr: bashburn, or failing that gnomebaker or kd3
<oskude> fdr: right click "copy cd" (iirc)
<ardchoille> fdr: gnomebaker is quite nice
<ijii> i just checked the md5sum of the image and it is different than the checksum listed, does that mean the mirror i downloaded from has an outdated one or something?
<SoH|Tony> ok what im doing is: starting wXP on my laptop to get the infos from "ipconfig /all" and inserting it in the ubuntu networking configuration. is this a good idea?
<kitche> ijii: no means your disc is bad
<oskude> ijii: that means something went wrong on the way from the server to you
<ardchoille> ijii: Could mean a corrupted download
<buzzy-> how can i listen to .wav files?
<kitche> SoH|Tony: yes you can do it that way if it's not a static ip
<feross> SoH|Tony: if it's static yes, if it's dhcp probably not needed.
<Trae> in grub, hd0,0 is hda1 right?
<foo> I installed ubuntu server edition and then set up fulxbox ... what do I need to install to be able to get a network printer working on the network? Can I just install all printer utils?
<atk> ardchoille: returns nothing
<oskude> ijii: thats "normal" on the internet with big files...
<BullUK> all you will need is the ip address, the subnet and the default gateway from the adapter your connecting via
<ardchoille> oskude: I like you explanation better :)
<atk> kitche: and how to get it?
<kitche> atk: it should have installed when you installed autotools
<SoH|Tony> "if it's dhcp probably not needed" if it was DHCP, firefox would have worked on ubuntu from hour0 right?
<SoH|Tony> so it isnt?
<david83> buzzy: did you tried xmms and totem-player?
<ardchoille> kitche: I'm thinking he doesn't have autotools
<BullUK> you can test by running ipconfig /renew in windows
<BullUK> if it throws up an error about "no adapter is available" then your on static
<kitche> ardchoille: yeah it seems that way
<ru> it is possible to install eclipse from apt-get, without installing gnu-java? when eclipse run with gnu-java it works too slow (
<kitche> !autotools > atk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autotools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoH|Tony> "no operation can be performed on LAN while it has its media disconnected"
<oskude> atk: have you actually tried to run that command ?
<ardchoille> !info autotools
<SoH|Tony> o my god
<ubotu> Package autotools does not exist in any distro I know
<SoH|Tony> i screwed my laptops internet
<Lunar_Lamp> can anyone tell me why this command is not deleting files on the backup device that have been deleted on the primary device please: http://pastebin.co.uk/3099
<kitche> SoH|Tony: do you have a cable connected to your laptop or is it though wifi?
<atk> kitche, oskude: Well, I think I might not even have autotools installed. Only thing I could find is autotools-dev package, but shouldn't there be "autotools" package?
<SoH|Tony> o damn i hate myself now i dont even have internet connection in windows. i shouldnt have installed linux >.<
<SoH|Tony> cable
<smax> im having trouble uninstalling  mldonkey-server,  it does not provide an uninstall script and apt-get remove shows  http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/ln5xqS90.html     and synaptec shows E: mldonkey-server: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<SoH|Tony> kitche: cable
<oskude> atk: maybe they meen autoconf and/or automake, dunno...
<BullUK> then the cable isnt connected correctly, do you have the little computer with an x in it by the clock?
<SoH|Tony> it says the network cable is unplugged
<davidj_> Anyone here familar with "setarch"?
<foo> I installed ubuntu server edition and then set up fulxbox ... what do I need to install to be able to get a network printer working on the network? Can I just install all printer utils?
<SoH|Tony> ya 3 X, 2 of them for wireless
<Unbutunewbie> hello
<Mille> i recommended ubuntu to a friend, but he has a major problem installing it. when you've choosed to start the live-cd it tries to load everything, but after a while the monitor goes to standby-mode. there after nothing more happens. he says that the cd is spinning but nothing happens for more then 15 minutes, the screen is just black. any ideas?
<ardchoille> atk: Are you compiling aps?
<devnull> back ... i moved my .gnome2 directory and my panels still aren't working
<kitche> oskude: yes those are called autotools I know them by the name of the project
<kitche> SoH|Tony: ok in a console type ifconfig eth0 up
<devnull> i am very certain it is the panel or a panel applet and not some other program that is running
<SoH|Tony> and yes the network cable is connected
<atk> automake was the what I was missing, I already had autoconf :)
<BullUK> kitche, he's in windows
<SoH|Tony> kitche: first of all i want to rescue my internet connection in windows
<oskude> devnull: and not using edgy or glx ?
<atk> oskude: thanks
<SoH|Tony> and the lights in the switch arent blinking
<devnull> oskude no glx
<kitche> SoH|Tony: well if it's windows then it should find the network automatically sounds like the switch is messed up
<devnull> dapper
<BullUK> well theres your problem then, the physical connection is down not much people can do from here
<kitche> SoH|Tony: but open up the cmd and run ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<BullUK> check the cable at both ends
<Moriae> When I installed ubuntu, I wasn't prompted to create a password for 'root'. Is there a default password that it is set as?
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me?
<SoH|Tony> it says
<oskude> devnull: have you installed applets outside ubuntu.com repos ? or even debs with dpkg ? or even self compiled ?
<SoH|Tony> it says: "no operation can be performed on LAN while it has its media disconnected"
<Stormx2> JoshuaW: Whats the problem?
<kitche> !sudo > Moriae
<Unbutunewbie> I've managed to install latest Ubunto desktop fine, but I tried installing the Server version and on first reboot it fails to load the and goes into a loop
<Wheelybin> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<BullUK> your not going to get anywhere while he has no insertion
<kitche> Moriae: you can set a password but ubuntu uses sudo
<devnull> oskude no ... the only app i added lately was NM and deskbar-applet
<Moriae> Okay
<SoH|Tony> my lancard is still regognized as such
<Unbutunewbie> anyone here point me in the right direction?
<JoshuaW> I seem to have messed up, I put the .iso on a cd and I still don't know what I did wrong :P
<BullUK> you have a PCMCIA ethernet connection?
<kitche> SoH|Tony: check the switch make sure everything is plugged in and such
<Moriae> Thank you very much kitche.
<Moriae> You have been a tremendous help.
<ijii> oops, my download was actually correct (i accidently md5summed the wrong file :( ). but still i was able to create a cd with no problem and seems to be working just fine
<ardchoille> Moriae: Use sudo for cli apps and use gksudo for gui apps. enabling the root account is not supported nor recommended.
<oskude> devnull: then maybe uninstalling the applets you last install... sorry, i dont know where to debug that...
<Stormx2> Unbutunewbie: If you could let us know what the errors are, do so. The server installation is optimized to be just that, a server. You can run a server on a desktop installation too, if thats what you want.
<SoH|Tony> kitche: this PC im writting to u with is connected in the same switch
<ijii> joshua, what program are you using?
<pitillo> hi good afternoon, is there an easy way to add a iptables script to load when computers starts?
<JoshuaW> Program?
<JoshuaW> CDBurner
<JoshuaW> 3
<oskude> JoshuaW: you dont just put an iso to an cd, you have to "burn it as image"
<Unbutunewbie> ok hold on
<kitche> SoH|Tony: doesn't mean the laptop cable is plugged in to it though
<devnull> oskude its okay ... it sounds like a good idea, i will give it a shot
<JoshuaW> Oh
<JoshuaW> Well I'm stuck, its stuck on the CD now
<SoH|Tony> kitche: its a 5meter cable. i have it in my hand
<SoH|Tony> its plugged in both ends =\
<BullUK> try another port on the router
<kitche> SoH|Tony: might be the port is bad it happens to switches alot
<JoshuaW> I even tried overwritting the file with a blank :P
<BullUK> if your not getting insertion lights then you definitely have a physical problem that needs sorting first
<SoH|Tony> im thrilled
<oskude> devnull: how exactly did you burn the image ? did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<oskude> sorry devnull:, ment JoshuaW  how exactly did you burn the image ? did you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowt
<JoshuaW> I read it but I may have done something wrong
<devnull> oskude .... after hours it was the deskbar applet apparently
<BullUK> is there anyone in the room who could help me getting my smartphone connected via USB?
<oskude> devnull: hmm, hope it aint a bug...
<JoshuaW> Is there a possibility of me being able to overwrite the current one on the cd, so I could do it properly? :P
<oskude> JoshuaW: if its a RW, yes
<kmaynard> seriously?
<JoshuaW> Nope :(
<devnull> oskude i hope not aswell .. i like deskbar applet ... it is much better than katapult
<JoshuaW> Its an R
<oskude> JoshuaW: then you need another blacnk cd-r
<SoH|Tony> kitche: after the last indice of internet connection in my laptop, this is what i have done: install ubunto, add a DNS server in ubunto (that in got from this pc), restart to windows and boom, no connection
<kitche> BullUK: who makes the phone?
<EVRAMP> 6.10 releasing on 26TH?
<JoshuaW> Hmm
<BullUK> its a HTC wizard (O2 XDA mini s)
<devnull> btw ... is it safe to continue to use dapper repos ?
<oskude> devnull: from which repo did you install it ?
<Stormx2> SoH|Tony: ubunto?
<JoshuaW> I tried clearing a cd, by making every file on a cd = nothing :P
<oskude> devnull: continue to use dapper repo ? what does that mean ?
<Unbutunewbie> 'Booting 'Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-server'  <> root (hd0,4) <> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition typ 0x83 kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-server root=/dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root ro quiet splash [linux-bzImage, setup=0x1c00, size=0x16c98f] 
<SoH|Tony> ubuntu
<SoH|Tony> u know i mean ubuntu
<Stormx2> SoH|Tony: No I don't. It could have been a new distro.
<oskude> JoshuaW: you can "clear" only RW...
<devnull> dapper main
<JoshuaW> Right
<SoH|Tony> ok
<kitche> SoH|Tony: I think that is an issue with ubuntu and WXP if I remember correctly
<SoH|Tony> kitche: do u see anything wrong in that what ive done?
<oskude> devnull: not what i ment... could you pastebin your sources.list file ?
<Unbutunewbie> initrd /initrd,  img-2.6.15-26-server [Linux-initrd @ 0xd93e000, 0x6a183b bytes] 
<devnull> oskude ... #flood
<Unbutunewbie> savedefault
<Unbutunewbie> booting
<Unbutunewbie> it then reboots
<oskude> devnull: ok
<JoshuaW> oskude, can I ask another question?
<kaur> how can i make ubuntu show me the name of a motherboard?
<kaur> lshw didn't seem to work
<Dr_willis> kaur,  good luck there.
<oskude> JoshuaW: just ask all
<kitche> kaur: I know how to do it with a shell script all it does is parse the bios for it
<djuuss> Hey quick question, i'm in /etc/xorg.conf with vi, edited the stuff i needed to, how do i write changes to the file?
<SoH|Tony> dude im totally shocked
<Dr_willis> <esc> :wq
<djuuss> cheers Dr_willis
<SoH|Tony> ill shut it down and wait some until i chill down
<BullUK> kaur, the device manager will show you the chipset of your motherboard. What else do you need ot know?
<Dr_willis> vi 101 --> :help   (for help)  <esc> :wq to write/quit
<Dr_willis> lol
<JoshuaW> Well I use a DWL-g122 Adapter, so is there anyway I can find how to use it?
<kaur> i want to upgrade bios
<davidj_> Anyone here familar with "setarch"?
<silox> i have a Dell Dimension 8100 Laptop with a extra screen connected to it, so i am not using the laptop screen. But there one problem, i cant watch movies on the extra screen, it works if i unplug the extra screen and watch it on the laptop... Whats the problem?
<kaur> the bios is from american megatrends
<BullUK> wouldnt it be simple to look at the stick on the mobo?
<phaedrus44> how do i tell if a drive is ntfs or fat32?
<BullUK> sticker
<kaur> ok the chipset should be enough
<Dr_willis> phaedrus44,  fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<oskude> JoshuaW: if thats wlan, try here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<IcemanV9> phaedrus44: sudo fdisk -l
<phaedrus44> thanks Dr_willis
<phaedrus44> and IcemanV9
<JoshuaW> Nope
<JoshuaW> The one I'm using isn't there :P
<BullUK> I'm still looking for someone to help me get my phone connected if anyone's free. I've confirmed the OSE sees it when it connects, I just need to get it to mount
<BullUK> OSE = OS.... sorry
<oskude> JoshuaW: so that could mean noone has added it to that list...
<kitche> BullUK: you never anwsered me who makes the phone?
<howieson26> hallo hab mal eine frage wie kann ich auf meine diskette zugreifen
<oskude> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Unbutunewbie> hi guys I have a similar problem to this tread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=256144
<BullUK> I did.... but you may have missed it in the mix up there. Its a HTC wizard that's badged as a O2 XDA mini s. Its a windows mobile 2005 device
<highneko> Is it possible to programs from being highlighted when they're active or something? Here's a screenshot: http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/Screenshot5.png
<Unbutunewbie> anyone got any idears
<kitche> BullUK: hmm don't know anything about those phones but I tend to look for highlighted lines :)
<kothz> Hrm.  Go for guinness.  Install kubuntu.  Go for guinness.  Install kubuntu.  Decisions, decisions...
<JoshuaW> :p
<Unbutunewbie> I'm trying to install the server edition because I want to build a jabber/asterisk machine
<Stormx2> kothz: guinness! guinness!!
<BullUK> just incase this means something to you anyway. If I do a dmsg I get:
<alex_ubuntu> why does my Ubuntu 606 server not show up in my routers DHCP table
<Stormx2> alex_ubuntu: Its not connecting via DHCP?
<BullUK> [17190729.748000]  usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<kothz> Could it be answering it's own DHCP request? :)
<alex_ubuntu> It appears toa be functioning but when i go into the clients list on the router... no server
<oskude> alex_ubuntu: does the server use dhcp on that router ?
<BullUK> so its connecting and been seen, but if I run a "diff" over the /dev directory nothing changes so it isn't mounting
<alex_ubuntu> I have been trying to figure that out
<lnx^> hiya, I'm playing with tc & wondershaper to limit my bandwidth
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: my linux never shows up on my router's DHCP but it works
<howieson26> ich weis aber ich komme auf den server nicht drauf
<lnx^> it works fine, but I'd like to limit it that way that it doesn't affect my home network (192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0)
<lnx^> how'd I specify that 'exception' to tc/wondershaper?
<alex_ubuntu> well mine won't let me in the SAMBA share
<lnx^> the current command seems to be: tc filter add dev $DEV parent 1: protocol ip prio 18 u32 match ip dst 0.0.0.0/0 flowid 1:20
<howieson26> kann jemand nicht sagen ob es irgendwo ein men gibt wo ich denn inhalt der diskette abrufen kann?
<lnx^> so, is there any way to change that dst 0.0.0.0/0 so that it matches everything BUT my local network?
<alex_ubuntu> how do I determine the IP adddress of the server
<oskude> !de > howieson26
<meheren> what media player can play aiff files?
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: on the server run ifconfig
<oskude> meheren: i think the "standard" player should play that...
<kitche> howieson26: ask in #ubuntu-de
<meheren> oskude... waht is the standard ubuntu media player..? heh
<oskude> meheren: double click ?
<alex_ubuntu> kitche: the address is there and valid for my network, now for the samba share
<finalbeta> can one do a cron job every 2 days?
<tannerld> yep
<alex_ubuntu> Why can't I log in..
<BullUK> what OS is the PC your using to connect to the share?
<meheren> oskude... im using xubuntu and xffm doesn't play it
<alex_ubuntu> ubuntu 606
<meheren> err xfmedia
<meheren> oskude, i mean xfmedia
<alex_ubuntu> even my win xp won't log in
<motin> Appreciate feedback and the likes: http://wiki.motin.eu/BackingUpALinuxDesktopTheKillerStrategy
<Rez> finalbeta: sure... use */2 for day  might skip the 31st and 1st though ;)
<oskude> meheren: ah ok... (#xubuntu?) im pretty sure my favorite audioplayer xmms can play that
<motin> :)
<meheren> ok
<meheren>  thx
<BullUK> so ubuntu server hosts the share, ubuntu desktop is connecting to it?
<finalbeta> Rez thnx
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: well samba has it's own users if you didn't set one up then you can't log in
<alex_ubuntu> I am sure I did that, does the SMB.conf shopw those
<highneko> Is it possible to stop programs from being highlighted when they're active or something? Here's a screenshot: http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f295/numbers6554/Screenshot5.png
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: I m not sure since I use swat to setup samba myself
<meheren> i dan't think i have the appropriate plugins to yplay aiff files
<meheren> *don't
<Wheelybin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kazim59> I m trying to install libiksemel... But I get this error.... libiksemel3 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<alex_ubuntu> I created a SAMBA group and assigned my user to the group
<alex_ubuntu> I chmod'd the share to access it
<Wheelybin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oskude> meheren: hmm, if i had a aiff file i could test... (never played those)
<kazim59> !libc6
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries and Timezone data. In component main, is required. Version 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 (dapper), package size 4480 kB, installed size 9932 kB
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: so you setup a group though samba correct? or did you do it though groupadd or addgroup
<alex_ubuntu> groupadd
<kaur> ubuntu does not seem to know the name of my laptops motherboard
<kitche> alex_ubuntu: well I think samba also has it's own group as well samba has it's own userlist which you have to create and group list I believe I m sure about the userlist
<kaur> how can i figure that out?
<kazim59> I m trying to install libiksemel... But I get this error.... libiksemel3 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20
<oskude> meheren: redaing some docs, it looks xmms needs a plugin for aiff :/ but
<meheren> oskude what is the name of the plugin.. ill install it
<oskude> meheren: this should make "double click" to play aiff "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-audiofile"
<meheren> ok thx
<meheren> i know haw to intsall packages... heh
<oskude> meheren: i dont find the xmms plugin in repos (if it exists)
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use libmtp?
<meheren> i use apitiude though
<fu-k-t> i'm reading some instructions, and they tell me to restart the X server.  how do i do that?
<kaur> how can i detect a motherboard using ubuntu?
<fu-k-t> preferably without rebooting
<oskude> meheren: np
<kazim59> Why is ubuntu libc6 library not working? dpkg says it needs >=2.3.6-6 etc...
<IcemanV9> kaur: sudo lshw
<meheren> ok lets see if that worked
<motin> I really would like feedback from this channel. Anyone care to look at it and see if it makes sense?
<kaur> crtl+alt_backspace kill x
<ubuntu_> hello
<kaur> IcemanV9: it says unknown or smth
<got_root> I have just booted with an Ubuntu LiveCD v5.10
<got_root> which is the default root password for ir?
<meheren> oskude, worked thanks
<SoH|Tony> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu through the OS?
<kitche> kazim59: because ubunt has 2.3.6 not 2.3.6-6 or higher
<alex_ubuntu> kitche: thanks for the help I got it, when you said samba users I remembered something and sure enough... right user, right p[assword and in I am
<keegan_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskude> meheren: roger. np
<IcemanV9> kaur: dmesg
<meheren> oskude, hmm still doesn't play in xmms though
<meheren> oh well
<oskude> meheren: yes. xmms soesnt use gstreamer
<SoH|Tony> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu through the OS? i belive it runied my internet connection and i hope it will work after the uninstallation =(
<got_root> (repeat - won't repeat again though) hello! I have just booted an Ubuntu v5.10 LiveCD, what is the default root password for it?
<wrtpeeps> guys, netstat -nr shows my destination as 192.168.2.0, but my router is 2.1
<kaur> IcemanV9: what should i look for?
<meheren> ah
<wrtpeeps> could this be why i cannot ping my router?
<kitche> got_root: ubuntu doesn't use root
<wrtpeeps> and if so, how can i change that
<kazim59> kitche: I tried to install a library called libiksemel... it said libiksemel3 depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6); however Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<oskude> meheren: it seems no one bothered to do a ubuntu package from this plugin http://www.68k.org/~michael/xmms/
<BullUK> after connecting a USB device and running dmesg at the terminal I get this "usb 1-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4". Am I right in thinking ubuntu is fully connected at this point?
<meheren> ah
<got_root> and how will I overcome this then? --> mkdir: cannot create directory `hda': Permission denied
<kitche> kazim59: yes you need a higher verison then 2.3.6 which ubuntu uses
<muthu> how do i mount a linux lvm (centos) filesystem from ubuntu?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm getting garbled images in FireFox.  How do I stop it from happening?
<silox> where is the inittab file in Ubuntu 6.10???
<kitche> BullUK: well it sees the device and is connected doesn't mean that there is a mountpoint for it
<Kuto2> hey
<pianoboy3333> Anyone here use libmtp?
<kazim59> kitche: so i cant install it? plz take a look here http://www.swapdepths.nl/2006/06/
<Tonren> silox: "locate inittab"
<IcemanV9> kaur: sudo lshw works for me .. not dmesg. is it your box a laptop or desktop?
<kaur> IcemanV9: laptop
<BullUK> there deffinately isn't but at least if I know the first bit is working I can start googling the mount point issue :-)
<cpk2> got_root: where are you trying to make the dir?
<kaur> IcemanV9: otherwise i'd open it...
<kitche> kazim59: you can't install it unless you get a newer version of libc6
<SoH|Tony> its impossible that ubuntu cant be uninstalled!
<IcemanV9> kaur: hm. if lshw does not say anything, then you may go to their website for the product specf page.
<kazim59> kitche: apt-get install libc6 says libc6 is in the newest version.
<silox> Tonren: it only finds a sample /usr/share/gnome/help/desktopguide/sample/inittab_disablectrlaltdelconsole
<got_root> cpk2: inside /mnt
<Tonren> silox: hmm.....
<kitche> SoH|Tony: only way to uninstall ubuntu is to install something over it or format the partitions it's on
<cpk2> got_root: no sudo?
<oskude> SoH|Tony: can you uninstall a running windows with itself ?
<SoH|Tony> damn
<kitche> kazim59: yeah the newer version you have to compile or maybe edgy has it but that might break your dapper
<oskude> SoH|Tony: you got ideas... :/
<cpk2> you certainly need root to do stuff in /mnt
<ucordes> how can i get my mmc flashdisk to be read/write. when i type mount, i get : /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/mmcdisk type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<kaur> IcemanV9: u mean the website of the firm who sold the box?
<SoH|Tony> my laptop doesnt recognize the network cable its connected to. what can i do?
<got_root> cpk2: worked! thanks
<muthu> how to access a lvm from ubuntu?
<Hattori> why wireless network is set to eth1 and not on wlan0?
<BullUK> tony, have you tried connecting that cable to the PC your currently using, that way ypu'll know if the cable is good or not
<osman> #xgl
<oskude> SoH|Tony: regonize network cable ?
<SoH|Tony> ok ill do that BullUK
<IcemanV9> kaur: yes. ie lenovo for ibm thinkpads, dell for latitudes
<kitche> Hattori: you can call it wlan0 with a udev rule
<ucordes> SoH|Tony: "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" that's what i do in such a case
<silox> it says /etc/inittab in the sample file but there is no inittab file in /etc :/
<BullUK> ucordes... hes in windows
<ucordes> lol
<SoH|Tony> ok
<ucordes> anybody knows something? do i have to change my fstab?
<IcemanV9> kaur: otherwise, lshw provides info
<SoH|Tony> neither windows nor linux recognizes it
<SoH|Tony> ill try it, urco
<SoH|Tony> ucordes
<kaur> IcemanV9: it's quite an unknown and little firm compared to IBM and AFAIK they do not specify the motherboard
<ucordes> i don't think it will help when you have the same problem in other OSs too
<Hattori> kitche: how to do that?
<BullUK> well if youve got 2 pcs that dont get insertion its a pretty safe bet either the cable, or the router is at fault
<ucordes> but you can try. this shuts down your network interface and loads it again..
<got_root> cpk2: usind a sudo su -
<oskude> silox: i got /etc/inittab
<got_root> cpk2: will do fine
<ucordes> !mmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> !flashdisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdisc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IcemanV9> kaur: sorry. that's all i know what to look for. :(
<oskude> silox: have you deleted the file ? do you have ubuntu dapper ?
<cpk2> got_root: you can just sudo mkdir
<str47> hey
<StAfZe6> hello
<lg8> Hello
<knoppix_> ger?
<smax> is etch or breezy  examples of repos ?
<kitche> Hattori: well I m not to familiar with it myself but I know there is documents on it all over the Internet
<kaur> IcemanV9: thanks anyway
<Zaggynl> Hi, I just installed beryl through synaptic, it's finished, how do I use beryl now?
<SoH|Tony> BullUK the cable works. im using it now as we speak
<SoH|Tony> didnt have time for a mirc timeout thats why i didnt disconnect
<silox> oksude yes i think so but i run the 6.10 Beta version
<mwylegly_> Hmm, I have a bit of a problem, I've been running ubuntu and windows on my laptop fine for a couple months now, I did an update today and it seems that ubuntu has overwritten my windows bootload option in grub. Any ideas?
<GRUB> hallo
<AngryElf> hey all -- how do i stop a cron job from generating an email?
<oskude> silox: ok, thats edgy, not dapper. edgy read !edgy
<oskude> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<silox> !edgy
<BullUK> then either the physical port on the laptop is damaged or disabled
<kazim59> !edgy
<Zaggynl> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<SoH|Tony> ill format it completely and reinstall windows
<oskude> nice, a timeout on the bot :)
<muthu> is it possible to mount linux lvm in ubuntu?
<BullUK> just a thought although its a long shot
<BullUK> are you running a switch or a router?
* IcemanV9 is confused with beryl & xgl - is beryl = xgl?
<Xi_> hmm
<KEA0463> hello ubuntu family
<osman> is there a edgy channel?
<kitche> IcemanV9: beryl is the community version of compiz and it seems better
<oskude> !edgy > osman
<stebeg> hello familiy
<osman> cheers
<osman> #edgy
<kitche> IcemanV9: aiglx is the indirect version of xgl while xgl is direct rendering
<buzzy-> people i have installed w32codecs, but if i listen to a .wav file it is choppy!!!...how can i solve?
<oskude> osman: its: /j #edgy
<BullUK> I've got a USB device that isnt creating a mount point. Can anyone offer me a starting point so that I can do some research on the topic
<osman> its eempty oskude
<KEA0463> whats the best video player for ubuntu
<str47> good
<lg8> unsure
<IcemanV9> kitche: ok. thks for info.
<_halo`> not sure
<osman> BullUK, have u created an entry dfor it in /etc/fstab????
<stebeg> kea0463: mplayer
<kitche> IcemanV9: I like aiglx it's less of a hog in my opinion
<mabus> Can I use a modified environment variable when calling a command (like say from a shell script run by crontab) without having it change that variable for other use? ie like, in one command call a program and have it use a different term var
<KEA0463>  o ok
<ucordes> does anyone have a SD CARD connected to his ubuntu box and can give me the according entry from fstab?
<KEA0463>  do i just apt-get Mplayer
<oskude> osman: look what ubotu send you, theres the channel... i was just repeating you
<KEA0463> or do i need more stuff
<bilss_> hi
<BullUK> osman...I was under the impression I wouldnt need to. If I connect a USB flash drive the mount point is auto created
<osman> thanx oskude
<cpk2> KEA0463: you might need the proper codecs to play certain formats
<kazim59> Utunbu
* oskude doesnt want to spam, but !blah is better than !blah > user
<KEA0463> ok i got all the codecs
<osman> BullUK, not really, make any entry in fstab then it will auto mount
<kazim59> !blah > kazim59
<carmanOS> hi, i have an ubuntu livecd and a vm image running on suse. is there a quicker way to get the ubuntu fonts on my suse box then this - ? run the livecd, mount suse then copy the fonts over?
<DethKlok> Whats a good SNMP monitoring program for linux?
<KEA0463> i have like 5 players!
<osman> I think BullUK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blah - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KEA0463> dont know which one i sbest
<KEA0463> best
<KEA0463> 8
<KEA0463> best
<Xi_> Is there anychannel that I can goto to get help with regards to ubuntu overwriting my windows bootload option in  grub?
<mabus> DethKlok: ethereal?
<gabriel> hello
<buzzy-> people i have installed w32codecs, but if i listen to a .wav file it is choppy!!!...how can i solve?
<mabus> Xi_: !windows
<mabus> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<silox>  oskude: /etc/default/console-setup is it this file i chould edit?
<KEA0463> o yeah i cant play .wav files
<BullUK> maybe I should clarify, the device is a mobile phone which doesnt emulate a disk so I'm not sure if I'd be creating myself a bigger problem by doing that?
<kaur> IcemanV9: sry, it doesn't say unknown
<KEA0463> only .mpg
<nexeus> vcl player less resource hungry
<kitche> mabus: ethereal doesn't exist anymore just so you know it's called wireshark now
<oskude> silox: i have no idea...
<KEA0463> and sometimes when i click on a picture it says
<mabus> Xi_: well I'm not quite sure, but there's a frequently referred to page about it
<KEA0463> -no picture-
<silox> oskude ok
<kaur> IcemanV9: but AFAIK as i know it says the vendr of BIOS
<DethKlok> kitche: when did they rename it?
<mabus> kitche: actually it more or less forked, there's still an etheral web site and developpment
<BullUK> xi..... this happend to me a few days ago, let me dig out the link in the forums that helped me, brb
<kaur> IcemanV9: not motherboards vendor
<kitche> BullUK: you need special software to access a phone
<bilss_> how to open gnome-terminal get this error  gnomeerminal 7152) Gtk warning cannot open display-t
<ijii> i'm baaaaaack, i have a problem: what's the easy program to get to allow me to boot into ubuntu?
<phaedrus44> ello...how do i create a disk partition that can be read by windows?
<mabus> bilss_: trying to open a gui program as root (sudo)?
<ucordes> !sdcard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mabus> bilss_: or from your terminal
<ladydoor> mabus: use gksudo
<BullUK> kitche, you may be right but the reading I've done on synce suggest that my mobile should be supported by it.......
<got_root> phaedrus44, create a fat32 partition
<mabus> bilss_: ie: tty1
<mabus> ladydoor: I'm not the one with the problem.
<phaedrus44> got_root  with fdisk?
<kitche> BullUK: I don't know much about sync besides the phones that I know about
<got_root> try gparted
<bilss_> mabus: yes
<ladydoor> mabus: oh yeah...lol. sorry
<IcemanV9> kaur: ha. weird. motherboard is right under *-core, then *-firmware is next (BIOS)
<nexeus> phaedrus44, cfdisk is quite good
<BullUK> no worries, Ill just have to keep reading
<mabus> bilss_: you can't open up guis from tty1, and to open a gui as root in gnome use gksudo instead of sudo
<fre4k> anyone have any idea about siocaddrt:network is unreachable
<kaur> IcemanV9: core's physical id:0
<SoH|Tony> kitche: OK now ill try formatting both linux partitions, merging them then using fixmbr to boot windows. good idea?
<phaedrus44> hhmmm...i keep doing that and then when i reboot and mount   "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1"  it asks for filesystem type
<Virogenesis> Does anyone have any experience with brctl ?
<BullUK> xi   .....   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271335&highlight=grub  take it from point 4 and substitute "nano" for "gedit" if your using ubuntu
<gabriel> hello
<kitche> SoH|Tony: well if you r onyl using windows it's a good idea
<Virogenesis> hello I need to setup a bridge between a ATHEROS wireless card and a ethernet card, and I am having issues, can anyone give me a hand
<IcemanV9> kaur: same here plus desc, prod, vendor, version, serial; it shows everything.
<ijii> is there an easier program than LILO to load Windows or Ubuntu?
<bilss_> mabus (useing x-win32 from windowsmachine to linux box) yes thats what i get in putty but x-win32 does connect but cannot open display gives no error message
<kmaynard> grub
<KEA0463> dirty grub
<Dr_willis> easier? Hmm Lilo is fairly easy.. but limited
<kmaynard> ijii, grub
<ucordes> Virogenesis: do you use madwifi-ng?
<kaur> IcemanV9: i don't have these sections
<synjet> hi gabriel
<KEA0463> geuss what
<Dr_willis> GRUB is the next higher up on the  bootloader chain. :)
<SoH|Tony> kitche: ok
<KEA0463> when i tried to install ubuntu
<KEA0463> it said cant install because of partitioning
<mabus> bilss_: you don't just call the guis from the terminal putty gives you, you have to have an xsession forwarded. beyond my scope
<KEA0463> it took me 8 hours to figure it out
<Dr_willis> KEA0463,  got 1 hard drive?
<KEA0463> then it said cant install base system
<gabriel> i am a newbie and i have a problem when i want to see the network servers...  it says: "network:///" is not a valid location.
<IcemanV9> kaur: well. that's too bad. :(
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<bilss_> mbus: ok thanks
<KEA0463> so i switched cds and now it works
<Dr_willis> It pays to read some install guides first/. :)
<KEA0463> i found that out
<KEA0463> :(
<Dr_willis> bad cd? hmm.. that always sucks
<KEA0463> yeah bad cd
<KEA0463> 4 of em
<synjet> bilss_: did you use the -X option for ssh? as in ssh -X
<KEA0463> the 5 th one worked
<mabus> So can somebody tell me how to set my TERM to xterm-256color when calling elinks, preferably as an alias in my profile?
<kaur> IcemanV9: actually, i wanted to flash bios because the fan of my laptop never completely stop...
<kaur> IcemanV9: but now i have a feeling that the fan has to work
<KEA0463> this is the best working version of linux i tried
<kitche> kaur: that has to do with the kernel not the bios
<KEA0463> i tried gentoo
<gabriel> anybody can help me please?
<KEA0463> but it said it didnt ahve wireless support
<KEA0463> so i installed ubuntu
<kitche> KEA0463: it does if you want to install it :)
<KEA0463> really
<KEA0463> how?
<kaur> kitche: what kernel should i use then? Dual core must work
<segfault> kaur, for dual core use 686 kernel
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032
<foo> Hm, ok, I installed gnome-cups-manager ... and I am trying to add the network printer, but I don't see the hp officejet driver. I installed hpoj ...restarted cups, and restarted the cups manager ... still don't see the drive. What do I need to install?
<Hattori> who have any clue?
<kitche> kaur: the kernel your on now but the fan not stopping has to do with the kernel settings
<KEA0463> i checked it said gentoo currently doesnt have wireless support
<Xi_> after putting in gedit -w/boot/grub/grub.conf I get a error that reads unknown option
<kitche> KEA0463: it doesn't have wireless support by default you have to install everything from scratch
<IcemanV9> kaur: there is a reason why i keep winxp to flash bios. like segfault said, use kernel-686 for dual core
<ucordes> i really despare on this. can't anyone help? i can't get r/w rights for me sd card. not with usb card reader nor with integrated card reader
<z3r0x> I'm trying to install mail-notification 3.0 but the configure script is looking for gnome libraries -> GNOME... configure: error: unable to find the GNOME libraries...  which package is it?
<KEA0463> o 2 hard 4 me
<kaur> segfault: i use 686 but there is a problem with fan
<kitche> Xi_: it's menu.lst not grub.conf
<gabriel> can anybody help me please? I am a newbie and i have a problem when i want to see the network servers...  it says: "network:///" is not a valid location.
<KEA0463> i new
<KEA0463> i am doing some C++ with ubuntu
<kaur> segfault: it never completely stops
<KEA0463> i figured out how to compille last night
<KEA0463> that took me 8 hours to figure out to
<kmaynard> gabriel, are you online?
<Sasuk3> You can use anjuta
<Sasuk3> gcc in console
<BullUK> ah ha! cat /proc/bus/usb/devices shows a device with a manufacturer of "HTC" ie my phone........
<KEA0463> seems like each task takes me hours to complete
<Sasuk3> or geany .. eclipse with plugins
<kmaynard> like, with your network and all, not just the net?
<segfault> kaur, u asked what kernel for dual core i answered, fan is an acpi issue i think
<gabriel> yes kmaynard
<Sasuk3> KEA0463
<Xi_> still  getting the same effect with menu.lst
<Dr_willis> it pays to read. :P
<Dr_willis> and read read read read...
<kaur> segfault: ok. Any ideas?
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: it's called learning lol
<KEA0463> yeah
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- anybody has any idea how to fix that??
<kitche> Xi_: are you gksudoing or not?
<kmaynard> gabriel, is it a new dapper install, or did you upgrade from breezy?
<Dr_willis> tldp.org guides are a good starting point.
<KEA0463> i must be a slow learner
<segfault> kaur, not really, google for ur laptop, its likely someone else has had a similar experience
<Dr_willis> dont be 'task focused' read just to get a over all picture
<KEA0463> or somefin
<BullUK> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1403948&postcount=35 makes sobering reading :-(
<gabriel> this is a ubuntu christian edition but i didnt have that problem with ubuntu
<KEA0463> cause windows never took me this long to figure out
<kmaynard> ah ha
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: a lot faster when ask questions in irc, use the wiki & forums
<Dr_willis> windows trains peole to be 'task focused' not 'fundamental skills' focused
<kaur> segfault: unfortunately my laptop is quite unknown
<ucordes> gabriel: a christian edition?
<KEA0463> oh i see
<Dr_willis> you learnhow to do THIS in windows.. and have no clue about what you just did..
<ithiel> Ubuntu Christian Edition? wtf?
<kyaneos> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> gabriel, do you mean ichtux?
<kyaneos> i have a problem
<kmaynard> gabriel, you may want to try official dapper...UCE is pretty new, as is its creator
<gabriel> yes
<Xi_> k, when I do what it says on the link I try the mount /boot command and I can't fain /boot
<ithiel> what is this, Linux groomed for censorship and oppression?
<kmaynard> then go back and add UCE apps
<fre4k> anyone have any idea about siocaddrt:network is unreachable
<kyaneos> (nautilus:8527): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: a collection of bits & pieces I found usefull ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<ucordes> gabriel what is that?
<psylocybe> hey, how can i play mp3 files in amarok?
<kyaneos> i can not launch nautilus nor some gnome programs
<ajax4_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kitche> gabriel: ask ubuntu christian edition people since that's notmade by Ubuntu
<KEA0463> ok thanks i bookmarked it
<redguy> !restricted > ajax4_
<KEA0463> whats the best browser for ubuntu
<dyn-afk> <ithiel> what is this, Linux groomed for censorship and oppression? << compared to what companies can do with a BSD licensed piece of software, Linux really is censored & oppressed
<segfault> psylocybe, read site on restricted formats
<KEA0463> when i start firefox the words look little and crappy
<FunnyLookinHat> for all who are curious as to what gabriel is talking about, ichtux is a livecd based on kubuntu (I think) that has bible software installed on it.  It is a part of crosswire.org and the sword project.
<kitche> KEA0463: umm it depends on preference it's easy to just try out browsers
<KEA0463> k
<gabriel> i dont know to much of this.. i am a newbie, i dont know what is a dapper
<kyaneos> can somebody help me? please
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm getting lots of garbled images in FireFox.  What's the deal??
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: you can modify fonts
<IcemanV9> gabriel: it would be better to install ubuntu, then add programs that are in christian edition
<segfault> !ask > kyaneos
<KEA0463> ko
<KEA0463> ok
<KEA0463> i know
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#intro
<KEA0463> i seem cant find the font i like
<mvargas> habla hispana?
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- who can read here please and tell me how to fix?
<KEA0463> i am picky
<synjet> !es>mvargas
<KEA0463> with browsers
<gabriel> ok, but ...  no idea whit that error?                "network:///" is not a valid location.
<FunnyLookinHat> gabriel, all yo uhave to do is install regular ubuntu and then install what is called "gnomesword"
<carmanOS> there a new version of opera, but it won install because it needs a qt lib that not in the repos, is the ubuntu opera patched and safe to use?
<kyaneos> i can launch nautilus
<mvargas> synjet
<mvargas> hello
<TheGateKeeper> can't do much about picky lol
<KEA0463> yeah i am hard to please
<Dr_willis> carmanOS,  ya could go to the opera page and download the staticaly compiled one..
<kyaneos> (nautilus:8527): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<KEA0463> i am a windows brat
<kyaneos> what can i do?
<carmanOS> Dr_willis: great, thanks
<gabriel> but christian edition have parental control and all that stuff included
<TheGateKeeper> we all have our crosses to bare
<Hattori> hello? do you see me? or just ignoring?
<synjet> hi mvargas
<gabriel> protection for the kids
<foo> Hattori: We're probably busy.
* Dr_willis thumps Hattori 
<mirak> does dapper have the lastest nvidia drivers ?
<Hattori> i c
<IcemanV9> gabriel: it's easy to install dansguardian
<czer323> mirak> no, you have to build them.
<Hattori> that topic could be a challenge for you, give it a try ;}
<KEA0463> i like anjuta IED
<mirak> czer323: why ?
<KEA0463> good for compiling
<czer323> mirak> because dapper doesn't have them yet....  What do you want me to say.
<gabriel> ok, thanks folks
<kyaneos> (nautilus:8195): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<rem__> .
<willys_fueguino> hello.....
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: if you are compiling on ubuntu you probable want to install build-essential
<kyaneos> i can try nautilus
<kyaneos> please
<KEA0463> i did
<IcemanV9> gabriel: like "sudo aptitude install dansguardian" then you have the parental control
<kyaneos> i can not try nautilus
<mirak> czer323: is it yet, or never,
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: :-)
<Xi_> so this is what I'm doing, I go, 'sudo bash' 'passwrd', 'mount /boot' and I get an error telling me I can't find\ it
<KEA0463> i have spent last 72 hours getting kinks out
<gabriel> ok, thank u IcemanV9
<knixtech> what would happen if I do this? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<KEA0463> its starting to work good now
<czer323> mirak> probaby yet.  It's still beta.
<willys_fueguino> I need to know if its possible to install a game from a live dvd distro to ubuntu and if it wil work later when running ubuntu...
<kitche> Xi_: whya re you doing sudo bash?
<gabriel> c u around...
<czer323> mirak> the nvidia drivers are still beta from what i understood.
<ithiel> hmm
<Gizmo_the_Great1> how do I access a shared folder on Box1 from my Laptop, Box2?
<Stormx2> Xi_: mount /boot? Usually you'd do something like mount /dev/hda5 /boot
<KEA0463> does ubuntu have the biggest support base
<kitche> !samba > Gizmo_the_Great1
<TheGateKeeper> Gizmo_the_Great1: if both are linux nfs
<Stormx2> KEA0463: out of what?
<KEA0463> for a linux distro
<ithiel> dyn-afk: are you a BSD supporter?
<Stormx2> KEA0463: I suppose so.
<Stormx2> KEA0463: For desktop linux, yes.
<KEA0463> k
<kitche> KEA0463: no Gentoo has the biggest support but then again they hate rest of the distros
<KEA0463> thats good
<Gizmo_the_Great1> TheGateKeeper: Both Ubuntu LTS
<dyn-afk> ithiel: yup
<Stormx2> gentoo has a support base?
<dyn-afk> why?
<Stormx2> do you mean the elite club? XD
<TheGateKeeper> Gizmo_the_Great1: use nfs then
<ithiel> dyn-afk: FreeBSD? (That would be my preference if I used BSD)
<Xi_> all I know is that procedure on the link doesn't work, neither does taking the procedure from step 4
<nexeus> I new to linux so far i found ubuntu easiest to understand
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ithiel> dyn-afk: curiousity.
<KEA0463> oh so ubuntu us best for new linux users
<nexeus> currently trying suse
<Gizmo_the_Great1> TheGateKeeper: use nfs? how? where do I find that?
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs > Gizmo_the_Great1
<KEA0463> but gentoo is for advanced users
<kitche> NFS is very insecure just so you know Gizmo_the_Great1
<dyn-afk> FreeBSD is nice
<Stormx2> KEA0463: Not necesserily. Some linux distros are meant for people switching from windows with little skill with computers.
<dyn-afk> NetBSD is a bit more of a "challenge"
<TheGateKeeper> Gizmo_the_Great1: read the ubotu pm or above ^^^
<Gizmo_the_Great1> kitche: it's only in the home and the wireless is WPA encrypted anyway
<dyn-afk> you need to do a lot of manual configuring
<califfo> hi all, I'm compiling mplayerplug-in and while doing ./configure I get this error: checking for MOZPLUG... configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found ; can anyone help me, please?
<Stormx2> KEA0463: ubuntu is in the middle. It can be very easy to use but you can do all sorts of complex stuff with it
<dyn-afk> but I'd rather install ubuntu on my notebook
<TheGateKeeper> right catch you latter folks
<dyn-afk> and freebsd or debian on my servers
<KEA0463> is gentoo hard to learn
<remo287> hello room
<KEA0463> or just different concepts
<TheGateKeeper> KEA0463: Gizmo_the_Great1 good luck :-)
<dyn-afk> I'd rather install bsd on a sun sparc machine instead of linux
<ciango> hi
<Asturio> Does anybody knows about udev and hal and dbus in Dapper?   The Links in /dev/?
<Stormx2> KEA0463: Put it this way, you want have used linux for a little while before you try gentoo. Its an awful lot of compiling and customization
<mabus> So can somebody tell me how to set my TERM to xterm-256color when calling elinks, preferably as an alias in my profile?
<ithiel> dyn-afk: heh, netbsd is for when you have that toaster that MUST run Unix.
<dyn-afk> but I think I'm going to test how ubuntu is doing on a sun blade 100 (sparc64 architecture)
<Asturio> Hello There---
<Stormx2> hi remo287
<kitche> KEA0463: gentoo is harder then most distros but then again LFS is harder
<ciango> i have a little problem with my alsa ... (i think that is)
<remo287> hi stormx
<ithiel> dyn-afk: for a server, I like debian/gentoo (for certain circumstances)/FreeBSD
<dyn-afk> openbsd is btw the OS to go for a sun sparcstation 4 or 5
<ciango> when i run mplayer, console:
<KEA0463> how will i know when i am ready for gentoo
<ciango> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libasound.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kitche> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KEA0463> 3 years?
<remo287> storm r u ther
<Stormx2> ciango: Did you compile it?
<ChaosFan> KEA0463: you're never "ready" for gentoo. try it or leave it.
<Hattori> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272032 <--- anybody has any idea how to fix that??
<Stormx2> remo287: Yeah I am, whats the problem?
<ithiel> ChaosFan: both? lol :P
<ciango> no i download mplayer deb
<ciango> form synaptic
<KEA0463> ok i left it cause i couldnt get a internet connection
<czer323> KEA0463, Gentoo is just a huge learning experience.  If you want to learn a ton of useless computer stuff, then try gentoo. ;)
<KEA0463> with ubuntu i could
<Xi_> hmmm
<remo287> myne is not a problem storm
<ciango> before this error mplayer is good
<remo287> does linux have viruses
<Gizmo_the_Great1> how do I tell if Samba is installed?
<ithiel> a ton of useless computer stuff...gentoo...yeah...sounds about right. You also forgot that it qualifies you as a master of the art of "Computer Ricing"
<Stormx2> remo287: Technically, no.
<KEA0463> so gentoo is for people who like to work alot
<remo287> storms u might think tht myne is a silly question
<ciango> who is ready to help me?
<KEA0463> and get headaches
<Stormx2> remo287: Theres proof-of-concepts around, but people don't write linux viruses really....
<califfo> hi all, I'm compiling mplayerplug-in and while doing ./configure I get this error: checking for MOZPLUG... configure: WARNING: firefox-plugin not found ; can anyone help me, please?
<dyn-afk> <Gizmo_the_Great1> how do I tell if Samba is installed? << start synaptic and search for it, it'll tell you if it's installed or not :)
<remo287> why storm
<IcemanV9> remo287: <knock on wood> so far no viruses for linux
<SportChick> in 18
<Chozabu> hey yall, ive got a prob i really cant fix - if anyone could help it would be amazing!
<czer323> KEA0463, don't get me wrong.  it's an excellent distro.  It's just had  a track record of being extremely hard to install.   because you have to KNOW everything, in order to tell it to install.
<ajax4_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Stormx2> remo287: Because sensible linux users don't run as root, and windows users do.
<ajax4_> !schedule
<dyn-afk> <remo287> does linux have viruses << not at the moment
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<remo287> yaa but viruses r just programs arent they
<ithiel> why write virii/worms for Linux? it's pointless. it is like making a bomb that only hurts african pygmies.
<Chozabu> ive been at uni for a lil over a week - windows works fine on the network, but ubuntu does not get an IP
<ithiel> who happen to know how to hide from radiation.
* ciango who can help me!
<KEA0463> yeah i onlu used the gentoo live-cd
<dyn-afk> most linux virusses are very simple, they are just scripts you have to allow to run
<ithiel> dyn-afk: *cough* typically under root.
<dyn-afk> and they can only affect the user environment of the user that is running them
<KEA0463> linux users write viruses for windows?
<Stormx2> remo287: Yes, but they need privilages to do any harm. And plus, virus writers attack the easiest and by far the biggest target - windows users
<willys_fueguino> I need to know if its possible to install a game from a live dvd distro to ubuntu and if it wil work later when running ubuntu...
<willys_fueguino> I need to know if its possible to install a game from a live dvd distro to ubuntu and if it wil work later when running ubuntu...
<Chozabu> if i try running 'sudo dhclient' after a few attempts it gets 'No DHCPOFFERS received.'
<Juhaz> Stormx2, sensible windows users don't run as root either. there just aren't many of those
<remo287> yaa storm i read tht article which is on the simmilar basis
<dyn-afk> KEA0463: windows is more like a virus >:P
<ithiel> dyn-afk: but that would lead to the reasoning of why Ubuntu doesn't really allow root.
<Stormx2> Juhaz: Exactly.
<Xi_> k so I'm in menu.lst, now what should I do?
* ciango no matter, buehh bye ;)
<Stormx2> willys_fueguino: Why do that?
<ithiel> Juhaz: Windows has root? Color me surprised :)
<dyn-afk> ithiel no that's not really the reason
<kmaynard> willys_fueguino, what game? is it in the dapper repositories?
<KEA0463> i gotta install wine
<czer323> Juhaz> all windows is ran as "root"  Can you delete soemthing from the system32 file? yes.
<ithiel> dyn-afk: that and shootus selfus in the footus.
<Stormx2> ithiel: Well, it has admin.
<KEA0463> i havnt been able to figure out how to use wine yet
<ithiel> Administrator. yay.
<KEA0463> to big of a learning curve
<Stormx2> KEA0463: its a bit tricky...
<dyn-afk> one should always run as a user and do only root stuff when necessary
<smax> hi guys
<nexeus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Juhaz> ithiel, no, but it has "administrator"
<czer323> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ithiel> indee.d
<AmukaNuk> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my computer. It's supposed to be a multiboot with Win XP. But when i enter grub after installation it won't run any of my partitions. What am I doing wrong?
<ithiel> hmm.
<kitche> KEA0463: to run wine you open up a terminal and do wine <program>
<dyn-afk> if you use su that means you start an entire session as root
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, yeap. But my internet conection is so slow that I had to get them on a dvd
<smax> i installed build-essential and libglib2.0  and the make utility still says glib.h  does not exist
<dyn-afk> it has a disadvantage and an advantage over using sudo though
<Stormx2> KEA0463: Half the problems people have with wine is because they aren't calling it correctly...
<remo287> thanks stormx2 for clarifying my doubt
<kitche> AmukaNuk: your menu.lst is mostly setup wrong
<kmaynard> willys_fueguino, what game?
<dyn-afk> with sudo you can specify what can be run with root rights and such :)
<remo287> so u say tht we can expect viruses in future
<czer323> sudo -s will get you to root as well.
<AmukaNuk> kitche: k, would you happen to know a good tutorial/faq for setting it up?
<samot> anyone can give me a descent settings-file for beryl so that I won't have to find everything myself?
<dyn-afk> but the problem with sudo: it uses the same password as the ordinary user account
<kitche> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitche> AmukaNuk: there you go
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, enemy territory, torcs, vdrift, counter strike source etc,etc,etc.....
<KEA0463> ok so i just alt-F2 type in wine
<remo287> yes dyn-afk u r right i too have the same doubt
<Stormx2> remo287: Theres an excellent article on it. I can't remember where it is though. Trust me though, people don't write viruses for linux. Its too difficult and it doens't make ANY sense to do so.
<dyn-afk> if one hacks a useraccount with admin rights in UBuntu you can do the same things as root
<KEA0463> then enter wine (program)
<czer323> dyn-afk, That's a good thing for ubuntu.  Ubutnu DISABLE root account by default.
<kmaynard> willys_fueguino, search the dvd for debs
<Stormx2> dyn-afk: But getting the user account password is difficult.
<czer323> dyn-afk, So, you'd have to go in and enable it BEFORE you start using su.
<remo287> i mean both user and sudo can have same password
<timruff> bonjour tous le monde
<kitche> Stormx2: umm it's very easy to get a user account password
<scheuri> czer323: is it disabled? or has it just a password which is not mentioned anywhere?
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, I have a dvd with all that games, but they're in a bootable image...
<scheuri> czer323: root cant just be disabled...
<dyn-afk> root isn't really disabled
<czer323> scheuri, disabled.
<timruff> oup sorry
<foo> Hm, ok, I installed gnome-cups-manager ... and I am trying to add the network printer, but I don't see the hp officejet driver. I installed hpoj ...restarted cups, and restarted the cups manager ... still don't see the drive. What do I need to install? (I'm on ubuntu server)
<Stormx2> kitche: Go ahead.
<czer323> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, its a live dvd distro
<dyn-afk> root isn't used
<SiliconViper> Yay for segmentation faults when loading Firefox!
<dyn-afk> with sudo passwd you can set a password for root and use the root account again
<root> dyn-afk: me?
<willys_fueguino> sudo = super user do
<knixtech> SiliconViper, horrrrray
<dyn-afk> yeah you :P
<remo287> stormx2 i have another doubt
<root> dyn-afk: I am used
<winterweaver> Hey Hey..... could anyone assist a linux newb, plz?? (with my Nvidia drivers
<scheuri> czer323: root is installed and working...BUT...it has a selfgenerated password which is NOT told to you
<dyn-afk> and abused mr root :P
<SiliconViper> winterweaver, sure.
<root> dyn-afk: nah
<kmaynard> willys_fueguino, put the cd in the tray and start digging thru it
<dyn-afk> yup scheuri
<remo287> well how to enter irc chat and create a user name???
<remo287> well now i m using it frm gaim
<Stormx2> kitche: It isn't easy at all. Remember when they realised the pass was in the installation logs? That was fixed within an hour. They're not gonna sit around for 6 months with a gaping security hole are they, unless you've found one and not reported it.
<kmaynard> search it for debs
<winterweaver> SiliconViper, thx, as I understand, I have to install Nvidia-glx and Nvidia-xconfig... right?
<Stormx2> remo287: Best install xchat
<SiliconViper> winterweaver, yep!
<Stormx2> remo287: But otherwise use /nick WOWISUCK
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, if I install the games in that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<czer323> scheuri, at least it's randomly generated then.  but all the same.  if someone goes to try to su root, they needt o have set the password first.  sudo -s is the same thing, with less effort.
<knixtech> any one use smoothwall?
<SiliconViper> winterweaver, then run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and select the 'nvidia' driver, instead of the 'nv' one.
<kitche> Stormx2: there is ways not part of any distro but the software that the systems are running or even the user
<ithiel> ChatZilla, ftw.
<scheuri> czer323: well...you said it is disabled...that is just not correct...:)
<remo287> stormx2 i have already installed xchat
<winterweaver> SiliconViper, but now here's the problem.... for some reason, if I install the one the one, the other one is uninstalled...
<czer323> scheuri, understood and i'll remember that for future.
<scheuri> czer323: thanks...:)
<remo287> i m unable to configure it
<Stormx2> remo287: Go onto it then. In the list, select "ubuntu servers"
<SiliconViper> winterweaver, you only need nvidia-glx
<remo287> Looking up irc.freenode.net
<remo287> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (82.96.64.4) port 6667...
<remo287> * Connected. Now logging in...
<remo287> * *** Looking up your hostname...
<remo287> * *** Checking ident
<remo287> * *** Couldn't look up your hostname
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<Stormx2> kitche: Of course, security holes. But they get plugged as soon as their found, and unless you're hosting huge websites on a huge pipe, you're not vunerable to attack
<remo287> hey storm it is wht it is saying
<dyn-afk> <czer323> scheuri, at least it's randomly generated then.  but all the same.  if someone goes to try to su root, they needt o have set the password first.  sudo -s is the same thing, with less effort. << there's also sudo -i, there are differences between them and it's best to use sudo -i
<Stormx2> remo287: Don't paste
<remo287> i think i need to register
<Stormx2> remo287: Never paste more than one line.
<winterweaver> SiliconViper, ok ... thanks... ill give it a bash
<Stormx2> remo287; You need to log off gaim first, fool.
<remo287> ok sorry for pasating it
<Stormx2> remo287: :)
<remo287> ok sorry
<colin_> is this the channel for noobs?
<Stormx2> remo287: I was being sarcastic, don't worry.
<colin_> hah cause i have a pretty simple question
<knixtech> colin_, shhot
<knixtech> shoot
<remo287> hey by the way i m not logged in actually
<Stormx2> colin_: Go ahead, they're easier to answer =)
<SiliconViper> winterweaver, good luck!
<colin_> how do i create a shortcut on the ubuntu desktop?
<Dr_willis> colin_,  you should fit right in. :P
<knixtech> ha
<colin_> to connect samba to a windows network
<knixtech> Stormx2, all yours
<remo287> when i login to irc using gaim it actually says username not registered
<Stormx2> colin_: Right click > create shortcut
<Stormx2> colin_; ACK!
<colin_> hah
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, r u there??
<knixtech> ;
<Stormx2> colin_: create launcher
<colin_> im sure that's not there
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<colin_> yeah it's launcher
<remo287> stormx2 r u listening
<Stormx2> colin_: Sorry, I'm in windows mode.
<knixtech> Colin_ drag and drop?>
<Stormx2> remo287: Freenode doesn't require registration
<colin_> whats the line again for samba network?
<colin_> it's smp:/ or something
<colin_> smb*
<knixtech> ya
<Stormx2> nautilus smb:/// I'd assume.
<colin_> ok
<scheuri> colin_: its smb://SERVER
<colin_> i had another question
<Arcad3> who can gimme his ssh HOST:USERNAME:PASSWORD to his Ubuntu i will help him with anithing
<colin_> oh yeah
<ramkishore_> stormx2 then why does it say tht looking for host name and not found
<colin_> i keep hearing about optimizing
<scheuri> Arcad3: nice try
<Arcad3> PM me:D
<knixtech> Anyone know how to redirect traffic from 80 to 8080?
<Virogenesis> how do I disable promiscuous mode ??!?!?! and what the hell does that mode do?
<Stormx2> ramkishore_: I don't know, I guess it means he's still logged into irc from GAIM
<THX-1138> Hi apokyphos
<colin_> first is that something you need to do on a ppc mac
<kstor> has anyone set up aptana on ubuntu successfully?
<scheuri> Virogenesis: this mode is not enabled by default unless you started a too/application with root-priviliges that does that mode
<colin_> and second is that the reason my dvds play choppy or is it because i have a 500mhz processor?/
<ramkishore_> yaa i m still logged frm gaim iand i m able to talk using another id
<Lunar_Lamp> how can i find out what kind of ram i have installed (e.g. voltage speeds etc)?
<knixtech> Who here wants to get a ubuntu tattoo?
<knixtech> i do i do
<Stormx2> knixtech: iptables I guess, but not sure how, no. You could do it in your router settings...
<Virogenesis> scheuri: that mode got enabled when I added the device in the BRIDGE...
<scheuri> Virogenesis: that mode makes your network card listening to ALL traffic which comes to that card...
<knixtech> Stormx2, ty, i am trying to do it on smoothwall thou
<Stormx2> knixtech: Thats a firewall? OK, Hold on./
<scheuri> Virogenesis: bridge? you are using your ubuntu as router?
<Virogenesis> scheuri: hm, so that has nothing to do with people not seeing each other inside the bridge, and yes I am using it as a router
<knixtech> Stormx2, ya, noone in the irc for it is there
<THX-1138> Lunar_Lamp - lshw
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<Stormx2> knixtech: Haha. I'll install it, just give me a min...
<knixtech> kk
<ramkishore_> hey some one say ithonk there exists a shot cut for not typing names wht is it?
<scheuri> Virogenesis: promiscoues means that your card is listening to all traffic, instead of listening to traffic adressed to the card only and rejecting the rest
<Stormx2> ramkishore_: tab.
<apokryphos> Lunar_Lamp: perhaps hwinfo
<knixtech> Stormx2, i have dansguardian running on it
<ramkishore_> sorry fotr tht silly question
<Arcad3> who wants remote help PM me with ssh HOST:PASSWORD:USER:D
<THX-1138> Shortcut for nick comepletion is backspace
<Stormx2> ramkishore_: please take time to type your sentences carefully...
<Virogenesis> scheuri: could that be the cause people do not see each other from other parts of the bridge?
<scheuri> Arcad3: by all due respect...but...that is not nice
<meatface> Can anyone in here answer me a question about alsa?
<Virogenesis> scheuri: I guess not...
<scheuri> Virogenesis: I doubt it actually...but...I cant say for sure
<Arcad3> i vill help
<l_r> hello
<ramkishore_> Stormx2, hey why did u say tht ??
<willys_fueguino> can someone respond if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<Stormx2> meatface: Don't ask to ask, just ask!
<Virogenesis> scheuri: that actually sounds like something that should be enabled on the other network card :D other than the one that has it enabled
<dyn-afk> <Virogenesis> scheuri: could that be the cause people do not see each other from other parts of the bridge? << no
<detra> Hello ... error: dependency is not satisfiable:  ... What does that mean ? Anyone knows ?
<we2by> ??
<l_r> is there skype 1.3 available somewhere for ubuntu 6.06?
<we2by> I've already identified myself
<we2by> :\
<dyn-afk> en bridge is meant to connect 2 networks together as one
<ramkishore_> Stormx2, i mean why should i take time
<Arcad3> use gaim for skype accounts
<apokryphos> detra: you're installing a package that requires a package that you do not have
<ifireball> what's up with security.ubutu.com? its slow as hell! are there any mirrors for it?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: should that be enabled on both cards in a bridge ?
<willys_fueguino> can someone respond if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<dyn-afk> so users in both networks can see eachother and access the same resources
<Stormx2> ramkishore_: Because we like to keep a fairly high standard of niceness in this channel. If everyone constantly shortened words, misspelt or repeated words, we'd be trading warez in a week.
<l_r> Arcad3, gaim does not support voice calls
<kstor> has anyone setup aptana (www.aptana.com) on ubuntu successfully
<meatface> It seems to me that it is freezing my gui. after the login promt my desktop will start to come up, then it just freezes. If I disable sound in the user privileges, everthing boots fine!
<pitti> ifireball: the normal mirrors have them as well
<detra> apokryphos, Well my problem is that it says libasound2 ... And I got libasound2 and libasound2-dev and libasound2-doc ....
<Xi_> k grub still isn't working properly after changing my menu.lst file
<ramkishore_> ok then mr.STormx2 thanks for your nice words
<dyn-afk> promiscoues means that your card is listening to all traffic, instead of listening to traffic adressed to the card only and rejecting the rest << that means that the networkcard has to have the promiscous mode
<Stormx2> ramkishore_: I don't know if that was sarcastic or not, but thank you!
<apokryphos> detra: "it says"? What, exactly? Where? Can you pastebin the full output?
<dyn-afk> Virogenesis: why would you want to use a bridge?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: how do I check if I have enabled it on my card?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: router, and a wireless router
<steveire> Hey, Aptitude wants to uninstall firefox-dom-inspector, saying it's unused, but I am clearly using it. How do I protect it?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: connecting a local area network with a Wireless network
<detra> apokryphos, No ... Cause its when I open an .deb file it says it ...
<dyn-afk> you can check the specifications from the hardware manufacturer if the card support promiscous mode or not
<apokryphos> detra: open or try to install it?
<willys_fueguino> can someone respond if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<ramkishore_> Stormx2, well i was surcastic in typing tht it is my usual practice to use shortcuts while i type any way thanks for the help u have offerd
<willys_fueguino> can someone respond if I install the games directly from that live-dvd distro to my ubuntu, They'll run in ubuntu??
<ifireball> pitti: afaik if that was true APT (update-mgr) would be d/ling from my "normal" repo right now, am I wrong here?
<Stormx2> steveire: You can force its version in synaptic, but if apt wants to uninstall it, it has a good reason. Probably a firefox upgrade which includes the dom inspector, or something.
<dyn-afk> try man ifconfig Virogenesis
<zool2005> evening all
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: sure...
<dyn-afk> you can create a bridge with ifconfig
<Stormx2> willys_fueguino: What games?
<pitti> ifireball: archive mirrors lag behind a day or two
<detra> apokryphos, When its open ... I'm not able to click install ... Cause it says that error ... I can only close it again ...
<Stormx2> evening zool2005
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: what are you talking about? What games? Are you talking about installing from the Ubuntu LiveDVD to your installed Ubuntu?
<synjet>        768'[
<kothz> !768'[
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 768'[ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pitti> ifireball: but if security is after archive in your apt sources, the mirror is prefered, yes
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: how do you create a bridge with ifconfig !?
<Xi_> can anyone give me a link or something so that I can figure out how to get windows back into my grub bootloader options, the ubuntu kernels as nice as they are aren't that useful
<ramkishore_> hey how to play games on ubuntu
<kothz> Well, now there's a surprise :)
<apokryphos> detra: /msg ubotu deb
<adioe3_> Kubuntu won't save the Master Channel after reboot, why? How to fix this?
<habeeb> Hello, can you try this online radio link and see if you can listen to the program? So that I can find out, if my firefox has the problem or the radio. http://www.live24.gr/radio/generic/index.jsp?sID=84
<detra> apokryphos, huh ?
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Maybe its a bot... He asked the same thing 30 mins ago and never checked back for an answer.
<zool2005> I've installed the server edition on an old laptop and need to install X from a CD, I've added the cd to repos using apt-cdrom but I can't install any packages with apt-get. Does anyone have any idea?
<apokryphos> Xi_: how did ubuntu erase it, apparently?
<dyn-afk> in freebsd you could create a bridge device called br0
<apokryphos> Stormx2: I see; well, we'll kick if he asks again.
<dyn-afk> I've seen it in debian too so it must be the same in ubuntu
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; which dvd ?
<apokryphos> detra: type /msg ubotu deb    in here
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: you use brctl to do that...
<steveire> Stormx2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25756/
<detra> apokryphos, That didn't help me a lot ...
<ramkishore_> hello can any one say how to play games like nfs on ubuntu??
<apokryphos> detra: it tells you how to install the package; no need to 'open' it
<willys_fueguino> apokryphos, Stormx2, nop. I have another distro (I think its called aureox or something like that), and I want to install "X" amount of games from there to my ubuntu..
<willys_fueguino> if I do that they'll work later when I come bak to ubuntu??
<dyn-afk> ok, then try brctl Virogenesis :)
<Xi_> didn't erase it, I think when grub updated it just overwrote my windows bootloader to ubuntu 26 even though I have an ubuntu 27 there already (or visa versa)
<ifireball> pitti: that is the situation by default afaik, I suppose I should jusider just removing security.u.c from the sources.list alltogether though that
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: I have no idea about that distro. You'll perhaps just need to compile from source, in which case no, you can't use the live dvd
<steveire> Stormx2: It is being used an it shouldn't be removed. I allowed it to remove the package before, and it took the tool away from me in ff
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; no.
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: you'll have to get the source from the net
<dyn-afk> I know it can be done by default in freebsd with ifconfig
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: I made the bridge but it doesnt work from peers from other parts of bridge
<dyn-afk> just like creating a tunnel device
<detra> apokryphos, It just tells me to double click it ...
<habeeb> Hello, can you try this online radio link and see if you can listen to the program? So that I can find out, if my firefox has the problem or the radio. http://www.live24.gr/radio/generic/index.jsp?sID=84
<dephTones> Is there a WINE pkg offered for the AMD x64 edition?
<dyn-afk> are they firewalled Virogenesis ?
<ifireball> pitti: has it been slow for everyone the last few weeks?
<apokryphos> Xi_: well perhaps you can ask someone in here nicely for their grub conf file if they're running windows, and you can improvise
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; you're talking about running a live distro, then installing games while in that distro. Where is it going to install them?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: Im not sure...
<pitti> ifireball: no idea, works quite fine for me
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; live distro's normally run in ram.
<apokryphos> detra: in the terminal: sudo dpkg -i some.deb
<dyn-afk> the bridge works from you to them  ?
<Virogenesis> dynb] 
<detra> apokryphos, I can do that and send you the outcome ... cause that doesn't work either ...
<willys_fueguino> apokryphos, and if I copy the installers after booting in that distro tomy ubuntu partition??
<steveire> hmm, stormx2 has left. Anyone else know about this apt stuff?
<apokryphos> detra: please pastebin the output, then
<willys_fueguino> I could install them then right??
<detra> k
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; are they deb packages?
<Xi_> would anyone who is dual booting windows and ubuntu be willing to lend me their grub.conf file
<apokryphos> willys_fueguino: no, that will not work. Use the net.
<dyn-afk> Virogenesis ?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: it works from Bridge to each other peers from bridge, but it doesnt work peer to peer from seperate parts of bridge
<willys_fueguino> An example of game is the enemy territory and the americas army
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: Thehre I typed it out :D heheh
<apokryphos> Xi_: grub conf file is /boot/grub/menu.1st
<dyn-afk> lol
<dyn-afk> ok, that's weird
<Gizmo_the_Great1> I struggling a bit. I've created a shared folder on a fat partition (called vfat). I've used smbpasswd from my Windows laptop and I can access the folders on the Ubunut box. But, I can't access it from my Ubunt laptop? Any ideas? Using samba.
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: I hope u got what I meant to say :D
<dyn-afk> I did :)
<ramankishore> hello any one can say how to play games like nfs on ubuntu
<Xi_> yeah, thats what I mean
<detra> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: OH Wait, now its not working at all...
<dyn-afk> :|
<LazyAngel> is it just me, or is there other people that are having problems with the "software updates" (Not synaptics but the one that tells you when you need to update) Gnome crashes when i try to run it :(
<meatface> Does anyone know how to access a flash drive that is formatted fat32. I can see it and read from it, but writing files to it does not happen.
<detra> apokryphos, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25757/
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: dead again... God damn it... ima try to restart the damn thing again, be here for a few more mins ima get back to u
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: dead again... God damn it... ima try to restart the damn thing again, be here for a few more mins ima get back to u
<willys_fueguino> fluvvell, apokryphos, then the only thing to do is use VMware to play while Im in my ubuntu right??
<ladydoor> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<elliotboney> who used bad language
<LazyAngel> metaface: try cat /etc/mtab and see if it is mounted read only
<fluvvell> willys_fueguino; well thats one way.  Is the game you're after available for debian?
<willys_fueguino> fluvvell, I dont know yet... I didnt check
<willys_fueguino> (I'll do that now)
<Flamekebab> Can anyone advise me on PEAP and LEAP under Dapper?
<willys_fueguino> brb
<THX-1138> in a terminal what is the print command?
<l_r> is there skype 1.3 available somewhere for ubuntu 6.06?
<earthian> hello
<Davkomp> Hello
<meatface> Here is the output that I get after cat /etc/mtab  --->/dev/sda1 /media/STICK vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1002,gid=1002,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<quiet> .
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: ok now its pinging from Bridge server to each peers
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: lemme check peer to peer
<THX-1138> man <terminalprint> file?
<habeeb> Hello, can you try this online radio link and see if you can listen to the program? So that I can find out, if my firefox has the problem or the radio. http://www.live24.gr/radio/generic/index.jsp?sID=84
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: no, still doesnt work...
<dyn-afk> Virogenesis you might want to take a look at the following site: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Main_Page and more particular at the following article: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
<earthian> i have a quite hard question: WHY top shows ~950 mb used RAM and gnome-system-monitor shows only like 600mb used. (some xfce4 plugins show the same as gnome)?????
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: Funny thing is that everytime I do ANYtHING to a eth1 like change ip or up or down I get a message saying promiscuous mode enabled
<zool2005> can I install a WM from CD using apt-get?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> I've created a shared folder on a fat partition (called vfat) on my Ubuntu box. I can access it fine from my Windows laptop.  But not from my other laptop thats running Ubuntu. I can navigate to it, but then it says its inaccessible and 'perhaps it's been deleted' but it hasn't. ????
<earthian> and the buffers = 4 MB
<elliotboney> will the grub boot option of "ide=nodma" really slow down my laptop
<Davkomp> exit
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: that doesn't happen when I do anything to the ath0 card
<dyn-afk> did you give any ip-address to the bridge?
<Flamekebab> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270369 - anyone got anything they could add to that? I'm trying to access my university's wireless, which requires PEAP or LEAP
<detra> apokryphos, Can you figure it out ?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: yes
<dabugas> hi
<apokryphos> detra: where are you getting that gnash package from?
<dyn-afk> Virogenesis check the second link I gave you, it says something about getting an ip-address via a dhcp server on a *dsl connection
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: thanx, ill give it a look :)
<detra> apokryphos, I dl it from ftp.sunsite.dk
<dyn-afk> don't give any ip-addresses to a bridge though
<dabugas> i can't seem to enable dma. various forums mentioned that it's kernel related, but i haven't updated my kernel. any other ideas?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: really?
<vieirar> What package is needed to get libnpsoplugin.so
<dyn-afk> you're connecting 2 interfaces so there's no need for IP-addresses
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: Why not ?
<public_void> http://www.live24.gr/radio/generic/index.jsp?sID=84 doesn't seem to be working for me either
<dyn-afk> normally it's a physical connection
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: that pc is going to have to be a router too...
<apokryphos> detra: you have some depends that just aren't satisfied
<dyn-afk> in this case it's done in the software
<THX-1138> dabugas - what have you tried so far?
<detra> apokryphos, And that means ?
<dyn-afk> in that case Virogenesis turn it into a router and just forget the entire bridge idea :P
<zool2005> i need to install a light wm from a cd on a laptop without an internet connection. Is it possible?
<apokryphos> detra: you require a package that you do not have
<xdx> hi
<apokryphos> !depends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<detra> !depends
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about depends - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> nevermind that
<dyn-afk> use eth0 (which is prolly the wired connection) for the *dsl/cable connection
<dabugas> THX-1138, nothing. i just booted my pc and found myself dma-less. i can only suspect a new dvd drive (but hdparm doesn't work on my harddisk either).
<detra> apokryphos, k ... But can you figure out which ?
<apokryphos> detra: the ones it says
<dyn-afk> and use a router so that everything on eth1 (which prolly is wifi) can use the internet
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: id love to
<THX-1138> dabugus - hdparm isn't loaded??
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: but, I don't have money for another pc :)
<detra> apokryphos, aight I will try
<detra> apokryphos, thx...
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: ath0 is wifi eth1 is lan and eth0 is internet
<THX-1138> dabugas - syntax error in the file??
<dyn-afk> ok
<vieirar> What package is needed to get libnpsoplugin.so?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: thanx for help though
<dabugas> THX-1138, nope. manually typing sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda fails with: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<dyn-afk> eth0 should be the input for the router and ath0 and eth1 are behind the router
<dyn-afk> use something like NAT
<xdx> xlibs (> 4.1.0)
<xdx> how can i update xlibs ?!
<dyn-afk> I've got to go right now, bbl
<dyn-afk> good luck to you Virogenesis :)
<THX-1138> dabugas - check perms. maybe cp your bak over the edited file?
<Virogenesis> dyn-afk: thank you ! :) and have fun
<dabugas> THX-1138, if you mean hdparm.conf, that can't be it... because i _should_ be able to do it manually regardless of the file. or am i mistaken?
<THX-1138> dabugas - If there is a conflict which takes precedence?
<dabugas> THX-1138, like? how can i find out?
<THX-1138> dabugas - I wonder if there is only one response
<Gizmo_the_Great1> I've created a shared folder on a fat partition (called vfat) on my Ubuntu box. I can access it fine from my Windows laptop.  But not from my other laptop thats running Ubuntu. I can navigate to it, but then it says its inaccessible and 'perhaps it's been deleted' but it hasn't. ????
<THX-1138> dabugas - use the backup file copy over the original.
<david83> join #ubuntu
<Zaggynl> I can't wait until the new nvidia driver goes stable
<detra> Anybody know which package libgnash0 is in ?
<david83> how to install software without *.deb File that doesn't crash the whole system?
<dyn-afk> ok, so no bbl :P
<Knifa> while installing ubuntu the install seems to stop at "Retrieving file 814 of 814"
<Knifa> does it usually take a while?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. the man page for 'dircolors' says the full docs are in 'info dircolors' -- but Info dircolors - just shows the man page.. :) in info format...
<Knifa> helloo? D:
<david83> hi
<setooo> about ubuntu-desktop, I can't install it
<david83> somebody who has the same problem i do? before firefox update i could watch videos on youtube.com after it says something about old flash or shockwave player but after i install the package i won't work :( and firefox is crashing much more then before :(
<ladydoor> setooo: any particular reason (tell the whole channel)
<david83> ladydoor: because he isn't allowed to make a private chat :)
<jazzrocker> is there any way to flush swap space?
<ladydoor> david83: i meant as opposed to calling me out, like this.
<jazzrocker> vmware-server eats ram and swap for lunch
<david83> ladydoor: i see
<jazzrocker> when i quit, the swap stays there... does that actually matter? or does it only impact performance when it's being used?
<Niluje_> hello
<david83> swap partition get overwriten doesn't it everytime it is used again after a reboot
<david83> hi Niluje_
<Ben311> Qustion about Linux
<Niluje_> Can I have help with parition ?
<detra> Anybody know which package libgnash0 is in ?
<Niluje_> I can't use XFS partition to mount / or /home.
<Ben311> so I need to have a program called arudius recognize either the ath0 or eth0
<Ben311> but I don't know the command in the terminal
<Ben311> any hel
<Ben311> help*
<Niluje_> Ben311:  look at vi /etc/network/interfaces
<ifireball> Ben311: why do you need that program?
<mdke> how can I download a folder from the internet?
<jdrake> I have a belkin wireless G pcmcia card (F5D7010 ver 3000tt) and I have tried using ndiswrapper to get it to work, but it always seems to either crash the driver (means I have to reboot to try again) or nothing happens. Any ideas of what I can do? (I have tried most material I have found on area)
<Ben311> ifireball: showing it to the computer tech here at my college
<sj> mdke: wget -r URL
<mdke> sj: I tried "wget -r url" but it didn't work
<Ben311> but I need it to recognize the wireless card or the lan line in order to rock the system
<dyn-afk> mdke you can try curl
<sj> mdke: hmmn, what got dloaded?
<mdke> sj: loads of weird stuff from higher level folders
<mdke> dyn-afk: ok!
<dyn-afk> mdke what kind of folder is it anyway?
<sj> mdke: yes keep going inside, you would eventually have the files you want
<Ben311> Niluje: well last time my friend did something like ath0 -h or something
<dyn-afk> are you using ftp or something?
<Ben311> I just need to know how to load it pwease
<mdke> dyn-afk: no, http
<dyn-afk> ok, then you want wget/curl :P
<david83> detra: try http://search.rpmseek.com/search.html
<mdke> dyn-afk: can you help me with the exact command?
<mdke> curl on its own just returns the html of the apache folder listing
<dyn-afk> man curl
<ubuntu_> hello ubuntu-folks - any PPC users?
<ifireball> Ben311: Ubunto doesn't recognise the wireless cared for you? are you sure that arudius is available for linux? maybe its just what the tech know you need for windows and you need something else for Linux? I.e. I've been a Linux user for years and I've never heared of it...
<dyn-afk> I know what curl can do but I don'tknow the exact command
<THX-1138> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<sj> !curl>dyn-afk
<THX-1138> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> I need to do the same as you...look at the manual :)
<yourself_myself> hello!
<lisi> hi - I have an external hard drive I'd like to use with ubntu - Breezy, I think. It detects it when I plug it in but mounts it as read-only - how do I fix this to read-write?
<dyn-afk> !curl
<ubotu> curl: Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS, FTP or GOPHER server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.15.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 164 kB, installed size 264 kB
<mdke> dyn-afk: alright, I'll try
<yourself_myself> i've just noticed that the locale on my system is en_AU.UTF-8
<yourself_myself> how can i change that?
<boink> gopher? heh ..
<ubuntu_> I need to get my powerbook G4 to run at full cpu speed with the latest ubuntu livecd... Any ideas?
<dyn-afk> I saw something like curl -o
<Ben311> ifireball: this question is for a different distro
<Flamekebab> *cough*
<Gizmo_the_Great1> I've created a shared folder on a fat partition (called vfat) on my Ubuntu box. I can access it fine from my Windows laptop.  But not from my other laptop thats running Ubuntu. I can navigate to it, but then it says its inaccessible and 'perhaps it's been deleted' but it hasn't. ????
<Flamekebab> LEAP and PEAP?
<david83> ubuntu: apm-Management?
<ifireball> Ben311: A. so why are you askling on #ubuntu? B. http://arudius.sourceforge.net/ seems its a whole distro not a single program
<manmadha> hi!Is there any command to ping all the ip address at a time?
<manmadha> to know dead ips
<jsleeper> manmadha: you mean on a whole subnet?
<sj> manmadha: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/ipiterator
<manmadha> jsleeper, yaa
<ubuntu_> david83 - there doesnt seemto be any apm daemon on this?
<manmadha> in our lan
<sj> manmadha: as jsleeper said, that is for a subnet
<dyn-afk> manmadha try a tool like nmap
<jsleeper> manmadha: i use nmap - nmap -sP 192.169.1.0/24 (using that subnet as example)
<mdke> dyn-afk: no luck with curl as yet, the manual is a bit complex.
<lisi> can anyone help me with an external hard drive?
<manmadha> thank u all
<kdean06> I have a question, and I do not ask this to flame, or to create one. But I hear people claim Ubuntu "sucks" for various reasons or another, and the main reason tends to be that Ubuntu "harms" Debian. What reasons do people give when they say this?
<mdke> does anyone know how I can limit my download just to one specific folder on a server using wget?
<david83> ubuntu_: amd or intel?
<david83> ubuntu: maybe powernowd
<Ben311> ifireball: because I was trying to get help?
<sj> mdke: if you have URL as folder/folder2/folder3, it dloads the structure but only the files inside folder3 and subsequently
<ubuntu_> david83 - erhhh, none of those... its a powerpc
<david83> ubuntu: :) i forgot mom
<ithiel> ubuntu_ lol.
<david83> ubuntu: try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92818
<ifireball> Ben311: the way to install packages can be radically different between distros; suppose I've given you the way to do it on ubuntu, it might have been totally useless on your distro; you may be better off going to your distro's channel
<david83> ithiel: default name in ubuntu life
<zuus> lol
<mdke> sj: unfortunately it tries to download some enormous files which are in a totally different folder to the one I specify
<Flamekebab> LEAP and PEAP?
<lisi> help! anyone?
<sj> mdke: it shudnt.. it means you gave the wrong URL.. I guess
<david83> lisi: ask your question
<segfault> lisi, if u ask a question u have a better chance of getting help
<Hattori> i was able to install wifi with ndiswrapper, but each time i reboot i have to do those commands: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; sudo ifconfig eth1 up. Any way to automate those passages at boot time?
<mdke> sj: I'm confident of the url. :(
<lisi>  hi - I have an external hard drive I'd like to use with ubntu - Breezy, I think. It detects it when I plug it in but mounts it as read-only - how do I fix this to read-write?
<david83> lisi: man mount
<segfault> lisi, what fs is on external hd?
<ubuntu_> david83 - thanks, ill try and see if it Just Works(tm). After all - it IS a Mac... :-)
<THX-1138> lisi - man fstab
<segfault> lisi, but david83 has the best advice
<lisi> I assume fat32 - could be ntfs though, how do I check?
<THX-1138> david83 - we are linux gurus right? - lol
<david83> no :) i am not
<manmadha> david83, if we mount it then it is read only i think
<david83> just lazy
<segfault> lisi, ntfs write is experimental that could be why it gets mounted ro
<dyn-afk> mdke try wget -r which downloads recursively, meaning it'll download everything in that directory (files, directories, etc.)
<lisi> segfault: ahhhhhh, that would explain it
<tengil> what do i need to be able to create an audio cd out of mp3 files with k3b. now it says unknown format when i add mp3s
<THX-1138> lisi - sry - Don't you hate it when after repeating a quesiton there is no answer?
<dyn-afk> you can specify the depth so it doesn't download all the other subdirs inside the directory
<lisi> I assumed fat32 but ur probably right - anyway I can use this HD then?
<yourself_myself> someone, please
<yourself_myself> how can i change system locale
<yourself_myself> ?
<lisi> THX-1138 - yes, but I know peolple are only here to help and giving of their own time sio I appreciate it
<SiliconViper> Huzzah, fixed segfaulting Firefox by rebuilding it with apt-build!
<mdke> dyn-afk: do you know how to specify the depth? I tried, but didn't succeed
<david83> lisi: hit mount in console it should show you all your partions including your external harddisk plus fat or ntfs
<THX-1138> lisi - i found a new toy today "testdisk" darn nice
<segfault> yourself_myself, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales (iirc)
<Hattori> i was able to install wifi with ndiswrapper, but each time i reboot i have to do those commands: sudo ifconfig eth0 down; sudo modprobe ndiswrapper; sudo ifconfig eth1 up. Any way to automate those passages at boot time?
<yourself_myself> thanks!
<lisi> I did try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk, which did seem to wrok but then popped up an error "You do not have the permissions to view contents" when it tried to open file browser
<yourself_myself> segfault: this rebuilds the locales but doesn't let me choose my!
<david83> THX: is it testdisk like hdparm?
<yourself_myself> how do i tell the system, use this locale?
<dyn-afk> the following command does recursive (-r) and uses a depthlevel of 2 (-l2) and saves the files in the directory "/tmp" (-P/tmp): wget -r -l2 -P/tmp ftp://wuarchive.wustl.edu/
<dyn-afk> it's from the wget manual btw
<lisi> david83 - yes, it is ntfs :(
<segfault> Hattori, u can easily automate that by adding a script that does to ur runlevel, but, i think there is abetter check the forums im sure some else has a similar issue
<david83> lisi: then reformat to vfat :)
<mdke> dyn-afk: it's still downloading everything
<dyn-afk> :||
<osman> anyone know a good web design package for gnome on ubuntu?
* mdke asks for a tarred up copy of the folder
<dyn-afk> vi :)
<Shadowpillar_> bluefish
<sj> osman: nvu
<Shadowpillar_> or nvu
<lisi> david83 - it comes with software pre-installed so it's recognized by Winxp - I need this to share files between my Ubntu box and other computers (not networked)
<dyn-afk> osman just use vi and type your code
<osman> vi LOL
<dyn-afk> or use something like nvu, bluefish, quanta plus, etc.
<IcemanV9> osman: bluefish, nvu, vi, gedit
<dyn-afk> :P
<osman> does vi support html / php with syn on?
<MrFeetio> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<IcemanV9> dyn-afk beats me to it. :P
<lisi> david83 - I assume reformatting would kill all this? or can I change filesystems without losing content?
<THX-1138> david83 - I hope lisi is patient with us. - lol  http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<david83> lisi: any free space? maybe repartitioning so that you have a fat32 partion too besides the ntfs?
<dyn-afk> <osman> does vi support html / php with syn on? << fromwhat I've seen....yep
<osman> it does just tested cheers
<segfault> dyn-afk, osman yes it does
<dyn-afk> * mdke asks for a tarred up copy of the folder << that would be a good solution :)
<lisi> david83 - ok, that could work - didn't think to do that with an external drive but why  not? Can I do that with gparted?
<Rockj> hey. I have troubles with playing midi files. what might be wrong?
<osman> asnother question not really ubuntu specifically, i should know this as im a IT engineer, can i have apache and then have gnu using port 80???
<david83> hmm ? THX? do you know the answer?
<osman> asnother question not really ubuntu specifically, i should know this as im a IT engineer, can i have apache and then have gnump3d using port 80???
<sureshot> hey l need to ask what is the syntax to using wget
<dyn-afk> man wget sureshot :)
<rem__> anyon knows how to imprt audio files in rhythmbox ... it tells me that .mp3 is not an audio file ... ?! the same file works fine from another location in rhythmbox ... ?!
<BlueEagle> So I've got a thomson (alcatel) speedtouch ADSL modem. This modem gets an IP from my ISP and it also gives an IP to my box. Now is there anyone that know any way to automagically check what that external IP is from my box? The webinterface of the modem is less than helpful with this tbh.,
<manmadha> If we format our system .....Is root file system mount again?
<BlueEagle> Perhaps that's off-topic. :/
<sureshot> thanks dyn-afk dhu i should have thought of that been a bad day thanks again
<dyn-afk> osman you can't have 2 services using the same port, that would lead to problems
<Mille> why can't i move my ubuntu partition?
<david83> lisi: i don't have gparted but parted and sfdisk could work too
<THX-1138> manmadha > !grub
<THX-1138> manmadha: Did that help?
<lisi> david83 - ok, cool - thanks for the help!
<ladydoor> clear
<rem__> I guess ill continue using xmms...rhythmbox is really to complicated to use .. it doesnt play half the radios xmms plays, and the only time i was able to enter mp3 files in it I had to trick the program...I just dont remember how ... :P
<manmadha> 1m i will see...
<Wodger> blue traceroute should show, or just go to some firewall testing sight.
<manmadha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<[H] 3b0R> hey im lookin for an nice system monitor applet thats easy to configure, shows cpu, ram, and hd monitor etc...
<osman> dyn-afk, what i want to do is use gnump3d on port 80 to traverse the works firewall but i also wan to run apache, can i just redirect apache to another port or something, but make it transparent to the web user????
<THX-1138> rem_ - "" xmms+stremtuner/streamripper.
<rem__> yea
<dyn-afk> BlueEagle there is a dutch site ( www.watismijnip.nl ) which can tell you what you're public ip-address is
<david83> lisi: i never did that so i don't know if it works but is should be. please be careful
<rem__> I just wanted to give rhythmbox a try...but I guess Ill give up..too much hasstle ..
<dyn-afk> it's in dutch but the pubic ip-address is very easy to spot :P
<dyn-afk> it's like size 32 or something
<sj> rem: tried amarok?
<david83> ladydoor: is clear working in your irc program?
<BlueEagle> dyn-afk: I was hoping that I could keep this internally w/o relying on a 3rd party (or second server).
<rem__> xmms, amarok, zinf..all fine ... I jmust wanted to give rhythmbox a try ...
<ladydoor> david83: you mean the ability to use /clear to clear the screen? yes. why?
<THX-1138> rem - amarok is very good. - still has the codecs issues. but, you have most installed already right?
<Wodger> there maybe some app that can tell the external IP
<david83> clear
<rem__> yep
<osman> dyn-afk, what do u recommend in my situation?
<david83> ladydoor: so you just forgot the / right?
<Hattori> how to set static ip on a wifi connection?
<ladydoor> david83: when?
<sj> david83: :D it is like asking which command to quit? ;)
<THX-1138> rem_ - commandline mpg321 dump all the files in a single folder - not fancy - lol
<Mille> anyone that know how to move the ubuntu partition?
<ladydoor> david83: oh, way up there. actually, i typed it in the wrong GNU screen window.
<SiliconViper> So apparently while running an xfs_repair, some lost porography was moved to lost+found.
<ladydoor> david83: sorry.
<SiliconViper> *pornography
<david83> ladydoor: sorry i cleared my screen but 2min ago you said clear
<Rockj> what I'am missing when ubuntu wont play .midi files?
<dyn-afk> you can redirect the apache port but it's not very advisable to do so osman
<dyn-afk> put the gnump3d on a different port
<dyn-afk> don't mess with ports below 1024 :)
<THX-1138> RockJ - timidity
<david83> Mille: what do you mean by that?
<osman> ok dyn-afk , then the firewall will block it , cant rember wich ports are open apart from 80
<rylasasin> guys is there any way to save my linux? I tried installing xgl/beryl on dapper, I followed the forum posts exactly as it said, and now its broke it wont' run x is there any way to save it now or do I have to do a reinstall?
<aboutb> anyone know of a newb friendly website instructing how to get wireless running on compaq broadcom internal?
<Flamekebab> Can anyone please help me with LEAP and PEAP?
<Mille> david83, i want to move the partition through gparted, from the live-cd. but i wont let me.
<dyn-afk> BlueEagle the easiest way of getting the external ip-address would be to use something like www.watismijnip.nl :P
<sj> rylasasin: do you have your /home on a separate drive?
<rylasasin> no
<david83> Mille: why not just a normal install of ubuntu?
<Mille> david83, i've just deleted all partitions on the drive, the ubuntu partition is the only one left. i want to move it to the beginingn.
<THX-1138> rylasasin: What happens if you edit out the references to composite in xorg.conf?
<dyn-afk> osman you can open up ports in the firewall :)
<sj> rylasasin: try getting an xorg file to replace the old one
<Mille> david83, it's allready installed. and now i removed windows.
<rylasasin> I cant get in ubuntu to do that
<osman> nah im not involved with infrastucture
<osman> :)
<dyn-afk> you can try vpn or something like ssh
<BlueEagle> dyn-afk: Not when you're monitoring for the line to come back up imo. :)
<sj> rylasasin: search for your h/w config xorg sample file online, get the URL and dload it on the broken system.. might work
<Rockj> THX-1138: so I wont be able to have playback in xmms for midi?
<definity_> blap blap
<Rockj> THX-1138: nor in games that uses midi either? like dunelegacy?
<dyn-afk> rem__  did you install all of the gstreamer plugins ?
<definity_> what a good console txt editor
<dyn-afk> vi
<definity_> thanks
<THX-1138> Mille - I don't know of a an open source tool. possibly reformatfirst partition  then copy ubuntu to it? else paragon makes $ util
<boink> joe
<rylasasin> how do I do that?!?!?!
<Rockj> THX-1138: sorry, just tested dunelegacy again, and midi works :D
<Rockj> THX-1138:  in the game.. thanks :)
<boink> joe is easier to use than vi
<david83> Mille: i guess it can't be the first partition but why do you want it to be at the beginning the important thing is that you have space??
<THX-1138> RockJ - hm - haven't really needed midi playback..
<Mille> david83, cause i want to merge the space with the space after the ubuntu partition
<hou5ton> at one point, on a previous Ubuntu install, I had the Win key set so that it opened Synaptic, but now I can't remember how I did that.  I'vfe checked the Preferences Menu options, etc, and can't find how I did that.  Any ideas?
<rem__> fyi: the mp3 codec was recently removed because of patent issue...I guess after I Dist-upgraded Rhythmbox stopped playing mp3 ...I guess I'll look for the codecs .. :P
<definity_> how the hell do i use vi?
<dyn-afk> <boink> joe is easier to use than vi << it's better to be able to use vi since vi is on every unix/linux machine you can thiink of
<dyn-afk> by default
<Mille> THX-1138? was that to me? shouldn't gpart be able to move partitions? even the ubuntu partition, using it from the live-cd?
<dyn-afk> joe isn't
<david83> Mille:  __space__|UBUNTU|___space____ ?
<Rockj> THX-1138: need it for good old classics which are being remade, like dunelegacy
<Rockj> :)
<dyn-afk> nano is also a commandline editor which is widely used
<Mille> david83, correct. :-)
<THX-1138> rem_ - Is ffmpeg what you want?
<definity_> il try that one
<dyn-afk> there are good reference cards on the internet for vi
<dyn-afk> very usable :)
<Mille> david83, so i want to move it to the beggning: |UBUNTU|___SPACE___ ;-)
<osman> ok dyn-afk i just spotted the libapache-mod-mp3 , anyone used this before?
<rylasasin> looks like I'll have to do a whole d**n reboot. man am i P**SED
<THX-1138> Mille - You might format the first partition to ext3 than use the "dd" or "ddrescue" command to copy second partition to the first.
<david83> Mille: What about make the first space a linux partition the move the files to the first partion the delete the old one and merge the space with the other space?
<dyn-afk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi << great article
<david83> ;)
<sj> rylasasin: if you got the new xorg file, you can boot the Xserver only
<Mille> david83, THX-1138, ok.. no other solution? gparted for some reason don't want to move it.
<THX-1138> RockJ - This is a sucky answer but maybe use WINE?
<david83> Mille - normal because the first partition of the harddisk is always difficult?
<dyn-afk> definity_ check out the following links for vi: http://www.chem.brown.edu/instructions/vi.html and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vi
<THX-1138> mille - The DD command will do it. man dd or the linux documentation project .org   for info.
<david83> THX: is it possible to move it?
<Mille> david83, hm. why should it be difficult with the first partition? i mean, it's currently the ONLY partition on the drive
<definity_> thanks, what directory dose it save txt to? on nano?
<paul0> how i can check my actual color Depth?
<definity_> i typed in a name and it didnt ask for a directory
<THX-1138> mille - just plain 'ol cp with the right switches enabled to preserve symlinks. -still in all you might be faster to reinstall. if the commands are new to you.
<sj> paul0: pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that file has the info
<paul0> Second Life is asking for 32-bit color
<paul0> 32bit color is the 24 bpp?
<dyn-afk> nope
<Mille> THX-1138, i think i can copy it with gparted. i'm resizing the ubuntu partition to fitt the beggining space on the drive. :-)
<dyn-afk> but you can try paul0
<THX-1138> pauk0 - secondlife with WINE or Cedega? - coolness (does happy dance)
<david83> Mille: I guess the first partition of the hd had the index for the extend partions that followed as you deleted it an extend partition can't be at the start of the hd because it's nessary to have a primary partition
<Crippy-Boy> Hmm i need someones opinion on something.
<dyn-afk> mostly apps think they have 32 bit color but in reality it's just 24 bit
<paul0> DefaultDepth    24
<Crippy-Boy> Im creating a live cd for my own personal use, but i have to add/remove/edit specific things
<paul0> but second life is still asking for 32 bit color
<THX-1138> Mille - There is also "partimage" good i have been told. bad luck with it myself using knoppix.
<definity_> where dose nano save the fiels you save init to?
<definity_> files
<Nookie> is microsoft running linux? nmap -O -vv -sS -T4 -A search.microsoft.com
<jonah1980_2> hi i paid channel 4 a pound to watch an episode of lost which i thought would work with firefox mplayer plugin, only when i try to watch it firefox complains i need to install missing plugins, can anyone help me? please
<Crippy-Boy> Im not sure if i should remaster the ubuntu live cd, Create it all on hd properly then use livecd scripts, Or start it from scratch
<Mille> david83, couldn't be. cause at first i wanted to move the ubuntu partition forward and make the windows partition (that was in the beggning of the drive) bigger, but that wasn't possible either.
<definity_> yeh download it from a torrent
<dyn-afk> no Nookie Microsoft isn't running linux
<Mille> THX-1138, ok. i'll check it out if i run into trubble with gparted. thanks alot. :-)
<Nookie> dyn-afk: okej
<dyn-afk> Microsoft is not hosting the search.microsoft.com site
<Crippy-Boy> Would it matter if they were
<dyn-afk> just like most part of microsoft.com
<THX-1138> Mille - Welcome to the linux community.
<definity_> jonah1980_2: download the torrent of it that way you dont waste anymoney
<dyn-afk> they outsorced the hosting for their site to one of the biggest hosters in the world
<definity_> how can i search for files in konsole
<david83> Mille: Windows bigger?|Ubuntu <-- at the same time| space???
<dyn-afk> and that hoster runs linux machines
<Flamekebab> A little help with a supported wireless card and PEAP/LEAP?
<Flamekebab> Someone?
<dyn-afk> that's why most microsoft.com subsites return linux as the OS
<THX-1138> dyn-afk - Did you see what OS that host is using?
<THX-1138> dyn-afk - roflmao
<david83> Mille: how do you write in red as you answer me?
<Mille> david83, ehm. first i had a windows partition 5 gb, then a unbuntu 5 gb. then i wanted to move the ubuntu 2 gb forward and resize windows to 7 gb.
<definity_> how can you search for a file in konsole?
<lamego> find path -name "filename"
<Mille> david83, i dont? it's your irc client.... xchat? ;-)
<lamego> or locate "filename"
<definity_> thanks
<brk3> definity_: locate <filename>
<david83> Mille: hm how does hi knows?
<dyn-afk> btw, Microsoft's  hoster is Akamai, but that's also returned by that nmap command nookie gave
<jonah1980_2> do i need a symlink or something?? why is it not recognising the plugin?
<Mille> david83??
<sj> jonah: do other videos work fine?
<livingdaylight> having problems with the keyboard layout. Whether i set it to French or German i am left with the usual uk keyboard
<david83> Mille: i mean how does the client know we are talking to each other? i could be any user in this room like THX that i am talking to
<definity_> how do i update my locate DB?
<jonah1980_2> sj, i thought they did but haven't tried any others - on a diff computer to one i usually use
<definity_> it says it out of date
<david83> definity: updatedb as root
<definity_> thanks
<sj> jonah: I meant other videos that require mplayer-ff plugin
<david83> definity: you're welcome
<Mille> david83, i'm writing your nickname. then it gets highlighted red.
<rem__> FYI: This package is needed to play mp3 with rhythmbox in dapper: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<david83> Mille, test
<david83> :( not read
<david83> red
<Mille> david83 - red?
<dyn-afk> THX-1138 try the nmap command nookie gave with msdn.microsoft.com instead of search.microsoft.com, it will return Windows as OS
<rem__> tried about 100 diff gstreamer packages b4 finding the right one ... :P
<THX-1138> david83 - IRC text colors http://www.new2chat.com/color.html
<dyn-afk> Service Info: OS: Windows <<see
<livingdaylight> having problems with the keyboard layout. Whether i set it to French or German i am left with the usual uk keyboard
<david83> Mille is this messages red for you?
<admin_> whats a good program to extract a rar archive?
<dyn-afk> admin_ try rar
<NemesisUK> unrar
<dyn-afk> and unrar
<Mille> david83, no, i've choosen my own colors in my client.
<fabiomazzarino> I'm trying to use radeon drivers at my ATi Radeon 9200SE, but I can't make Direct Rendering work.
<david83> THX-1138 :) i guess i am a hard newbie
<jonah1980_2> sj, no doesn't seem to pick up on wmv files at all
<jonah1980_2> can anyone help me get wmvs playing in firefox please?
<fabiomazzarino> I've already modprobed radeon module, and via_agp.
<boink> there is a mplayer-plugin for firefox
<THX-1138> david83 - The dictionary definition of noob has my pic. need to work harder if you want my place.
<jonah1980_2> mplayer plugin isn't showing up in synaptic!
<sj> jonah: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28Mplayer.29_with_plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<NemesisUK> jonah1980_2, it's in multiverse I think
<skySurfer> I just reformatted a partition using ext3. Now there is a lost+found directory. Does anybody know if this is needed or can it be savely deleted?
<david83> THX i don't get it where on the page is it discribed?
<jonah1980_2> mozilla-mplayer is installed, but firefox doesn't think so!!
<david83> skySurfer: definitely needed
<skySurfer> ok. What is it? something for ext3?
<sj> jonah: restart FF
<maccam94> ugh i've got weird sound issues. is there a way to get any sound-related stuff to completely reconfigure itself?
<jonah1980_2> i've closed and restarted firefox and still no#
<david83> skySurfer: in case of hang-up the file that where messed up will be put there so you can try to get the back and running
<david83> them
<skySurfer> david83: ok thanks for that. I'll have to do some reading then...
<ruth> hi all
<sj> hi ruth
<Distro^Junkie> what's the latest version of amarok available ?
<ruth> does edgy comes with gnome 2.16?
<maccam94> lemme check
<maccam94> yup
<maccam94> ruth: yup i'm in it right now
<THX-1138> !ubuntu+1 > ruth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu+1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david83> what is more work? linux from scratch or gentoo?
<ruth> how to upgrade??
<david83> !me
<livingdaylight> having problems with the keyboard layout. Whether i set it to French or German i am left with the usual uk keyboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david83> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<jonah1980_2> could it be to do with me only having firefox 1.0.3?? how do i upgrade to latest version
<maccam94> ruth: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<maccam94> that'd get you edgy
<Knifa> hurray!
<Knifa> ubuntu working on my new motherboard
<Knifa> finally
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<david83> that's nice
<Mille> THX-1138, do you think i should make a seperate partition to mount /home on?
<livingdaylight> does the keyboard layout not work?
<rudiz> hi..how i get rid of the debian submenu in Applications
<sj> jonah: shoujldnt be that way..
<THX-1138> mille - I do. - less fear of trying some nifty new app.
<dyn-afk> <Mille> THX-1138, do you think i should make a seperate partition to mount /home on? <<I'm not THX-1138, but yes, that would be a very very very good idea
<david83> is it bad to install 2 Versions of Firefox or 2 Versions of kernel modules on my system? does it make the same trouble then in windows?
<ruth> cool
<Mille> THX-1138, dyn-afk, how big should the root partition be then?
<lotusleaf> Do I need ACPI on my desktop box?
<dyn-afk> if you screw up ubuntu for some reason you won;t have to worry about the contents in your homedir
<ruth> maccam94, great!! thnxs
<dyn-afk> I created a 6 GB partition for / but I think 7 or 7.5GB would be better
<dyn-afk> it just depends on what you want to install
<THX-1138> Mille - at least 2.5 gigs. - I like 5 (apt cache fills tings up fast)
<Rug> THX-1138: nice nic
<IcemanV9> rudiz: use the menu editor to unclick debian submenu
<Mille> i'll go with 7. :-)
<dyn-afk> if that's kde with gnome then you'll prolly need more then 7.5 GB
<david83> apt autoclean?
<dyn-afk> :)
<Mille> juse gnome i guess
<Mille> just*
<lotusleaf> Is there any real reason to have the ACPID service running on a desktop?
<Smak> from a default server install, is gdm setup and enabled by default?
<Mille> any reasons I shouldn't put the swap at the beggning of the drive?
<david83> lotusleaf: yes
<Rug> Mille: MBR needs to be at the beginning
<dyn-afk> nope Smak it's commandline only (as it should be)
<sj> Smak: I dont think so.. you are thrown to terminal mode
<lotusleaf> david83: hi, so, without grand details, I should just leave it active?
<THX-1138> Rug - "Buy.. Buy more.. Buy more now!" thanks rug
<Mille> Rug, so you dont think this will work?
<dyn-afk> mbr first, then swap, then everything else
<Rug> Mille: you will get best preformance by putting it at the 'end' of the drive anyway.
<Mille> i see
<Rug> THX-1138: I use it as the host name of my PC
<Smak> so gdm is enabled only with the client install.
<Rug> Mille: the 'end' of the drive is the outer edge of the disk.
<Mille> ok
<dyn-afk> outer edge has a longer travel
<sj> Smak: you could always apt-get
<Mille> i understand
<Mille> yeah
<THX-1138> Rug - Impatience force my machines to be testy# - no patience
<Smak> sjbrown: Oh, i was just wondering.
<Smak> err ^^ sj
<david83> lotusleaf, so you can hit the powerbutton and the system shut's down if configured properly and for BIOS Hardware things like that
<kothz> !guinness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guinness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jordan> How do I map F12 as right click?
<Rug> How do I burn audio-CD's from MP3s?
<kothz> Sigh.  What kind of well-stocked bot are you?
<Smak> Rug: k3b?
<THX-1138> kothz - 12step sober bot?
<Rug> Smak: I get an error; invaid format
<will> Hello! I'm trying to install the latest version of Blender3d (see http://www.blender3d.org).  The version on the repositories is out of date by one version, and coincidentally the latest version added the most important features I need.  So, I must download and build from source.  Does anyone have expierience with this?
<david83> how to use that damn WIN-Button?
<Ingmar^> does anyone know why i can't seem to play an xvid fluently using _any_ player, and using xv, as video driver ? it used to work on 6.10 LTS, but I doubt it's related to edgy
<IcemanV9> !language > david83
<jordan> will, Did you check backports first?
<dyn-afk> Rug you can use serpentine for creating an audio cd from mp3 files, serpentine is installed by default in ubuntu
<david83> sorry Iceman
<Rug> dyn-afk: thanks.
<dyn-afk> np
<sj> david: you could configure your win key (called as Super_L) to anything
<cafuego> will: Download the source deb package and replacethe actual sources, keeping the debian/ subdir. Then build a custom .deb.
<THX-1138> Ingmar^- vlc
<jonah1980_2> i've updated firefox and i just don't get why the mplayer plugin isn't working or even attempting to work in firefox, can anyone help fix it?
<Rug> It was working fine vefore a recent apt-get dist-upgrade.  So I don't know what bjorked it
<will> jordan:  I'm not very expierienced in linux.  I added multiverse and universe to my repos;  Could you elaborate on how to do this through backports?
<Ingmar^> THX-1138: it discards frames on ALL players, including vlc, mplayer, kaffeine & xine-ui
<jordan> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<sj> jonah: is mplayer working fine independently? just wondering..
<will> cafeugo:  It doesn't have a debian package as far as I know, It just has static and linked i386 sourcecode.
<will> going to backports link now
<jordan> will, It may not have the version you want, but it is worth checking.
<THX-1138> Ingmar^ - No help here. - it works for me.
<Ingmar^> THX-1138: thanks for your answer :-)
<david83> sj: how to configure Super_L
<sj> david: system->pref->keyboard shortcuts
<cafuego> will: Yes, use the i386 sourcecode with the current debian build scripts.
<rjm> when i move you move
<THX-1138> david83 - gconf-editor /apps/metacity commands  key
<jordan> How do I map F12 as right click? ( I am using a mac and don't have right click )
<will> jordan: I just added the backports and I'm scanning now, if not I guess I'll need to attempt to build it from source
<THX-1138> jordan - I haven't done this but xev (if installed) will give you the needed info.
<david83> jordan: i guess the same as i do my win-key
<kothz> jordan: first link from search result in google: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24868.html
<livingdaylight> ;lkjhgfdsagfdsaqpwoeiurytbvncmxz,\.::@{}+_)(*&^%$$"
<livingdaylight> can't get my german keyboard to work
<livingdaylight> anyone have any idea why the keyboard layout is not working?
<will> jordan: The backports do not have the version I need. I'm going to build from source, So far I just downloaded build essentials.  Should I get Static source code or Dynamic?
<shodanjr_gr> hello guys!
<sj> livingdaylight: maybe you have to restart your xserver
<jordan> kothz, I have already tried those instructions and they didn't work :(
<shodanjr_gr> anyone got some time for a couple of Qs?
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - there is a rules file in /etc/x11/xkbd/ - still working on your question.
<livingdaylight> sj: HMMM..
<jordan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shodanjr_gr> hehehe
<shodanjr_gr> well
<shodanjr_gr> i got a laptop
<Mille> THX-1138, and tip you can give of things i should read when starting to use ubuntu? after my last installation i had some problem getting mp3's to work. I found a python program called 'easyubuntu' that installed all necessery thingys. You got any other tip?
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: i don't follow?
<shodanjr_gr> with an 80gig HDD
<shodanjr_gr> and i wana dual boot XP + Ubuntu
<ArrenLex> !enter >shodanjr_gr
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: i need to co into /etx/x11/xkbd?
<SkramX> I boot up the livecd and my screen is just blank
<shodanjr_gr> but i want to be able to share files between the two OSes, and as far as i know, XP can not read Linux partitions. What would be the best way to do this?
<NemesisUK> SkramX, is it a laptop
<ArrenLex> shodanjr: make a third fat32 partition for this purpose.
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - there is a conf file "xorg" in /etc/X11/xkbd/rules - still deciphering it. - doh
<david83> Mille: install mplayer or vlc !
<Mille> shodanjr_gr, there is a driver for ext2/3 support.
<SkramX> NemesisUK: indeed
<will> Could someone explain to me what the difference between Static and Dynamic source code is? I need to pick one to download.
<dan_> for those interested you can download for free a fully functional cad program for linux at the following url http://www.cad-schroer.com/medusa.php?land=com&scr=1.1
<TheGateKeeper> shodanjr_gr: might be of interest: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
#ubuntu 2006-10-06
<SkramX> ill try plugging in a lcd screen
<SkramX> actually. i just did.. doesn't help
<dyn-afk> shodanjr_gr if you use ext3 (or ext2) for your linux partitions then there is a way to make windows read and write them :)
<shodanjr_gr> ArrenLex in what order should i install the OSes? XP first then Ubuntu, right?
<Mille> shodanjr_gr, search for windows xp ext3 driver on google
<ArrenLex> will: static source = got all the libraries you need included in the source = bigger download but you don't need to bother with dependencies
<dyn-afk> download the ifs driver from www.fs-driver.org and install it on winxp
<jordan> shodanjr_gr, Yes, XP first.
<ArrenLex> shodanjr: yes, XP first, then Ubuntu.
<jonah1980_2> hello can anyone help me, firefox won't play wmv, even thought the mplayer-plugin is installed, firefox doesn't seem to know the plugin is there
<Mille> shodanjr_gr, i'm using it myself, and I haven't had any problem with it. can read and write all the partitions from windows.
<NemesisUK> add vga=791 as a kernel option that may  help
<dyn-afk> you can map a driveletter to an ext2/3 drive inside windows with that driver
<SkramX> okay...
<dyn-afk> if you want to map another just rerun the setup
<dyn-afk> very easy :)
<SkramX> NemesisUK: no.. i just downloaded the livecd.. how do i dot hat?
<Mille> yup :-)
<SkramX> *do that
<will>  ArrenLex: Thanks for clearing this up, I'm not very intelligent with linux; So I'm going to get this package.  From there I'm assuming it's just extract then the command sudo make?
<SkramX> i see nothing on my screen.
<NemesisUK> extra options one of the F keys
<tuskernini> hi there all, how do I get my nick accepted by default in xchat?
<Mille> dyn-afk, think you can recommend me any programs I should use now when I'm new to linux and ubuntu? like 'easyubuntu' i mentioned before, that installs many necessary things...?
<jordan> SkramX, Did you ever see anything on the screen when booting or did it show something then go black?
<shodanjr_gr> Another thing. Whats the compatibility status of Ubuntu running on Intel 945 chipset laptops?
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - i wonder if the %variables en   etc are used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<david83> SkramX: you have an onboard and a hardware graphic adapter?
<ArrenLex> will: not sudo make. Extract the package, run ./configure, then run make. Then, if and only if it builds fine, run "sudo make install".
<__zer0__> im still kind of getting used to searching files.. is there a way to find all the symbolic links to a certain file?
<dyn-afk> Mille most are already installed :)
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: i wouldn't know either :s
<Mille> dyn-afk, well, you can't run mp3s.. you need java.. flash for your webbrowser, etc. :-)
<dyn-afk> you can try skype if you use that (the 1.3 version was released today and that one has alsa support so sound works)
<david83> Mille: for mp3s mplayer and vlc
<Mille> dyn-afk, no pppoe client installed either. :p
<dyn-afk> install those with easyubuntu Mille :)
<ArrenLex> dyn_afk: you are having problems with firefox not finding mplayerplug-in?
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: all i know is i'm using the gui in System / keyboard layout and changing language but without effect
<Mille> uh. no, not skype, but thanks.
<david83> Mille: they install the nessary codecs too
<SkramX> jordan: something very quick
<SkramX> david83: just on board..
<shodanjr_gr> And a third question, since i am out of CD-Rs, can i burn and boot a Dapper image on a DVD-R? :P
<paul0> hi, someone can help me here?
<paul0> i'm trying to run second life
<Mille> dyn-afk, yeah yeah.. thought you mean that you can't recommend me any programs because most are already installed. ;-)
<ArrenLex> shodan: sure, if you want to waste a DVD on it.
<will>  Would it be possible to use my microsoft "Lifecam" webcam with ubuntu? It doesn't work out of the box, and was wondering if anyone brewed some drivers for it
<paul0> 2006-10-05T21:39:25Z WARNING: Unable to create window, be sure screen is set at 32-bit color in Control Panels->Display->Settings
<paul0> 2006-10-05T21:39:25Z INFO: remove_marker_file()
<dyn-afk> Mille install tomboy notes if you want a good note taking/post-it application, it's great
<shodanjr_gr> ArrenLex do i have to change any settings in Nero?
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: what would be the use of having a gui to change something if i have to after go into x11 config files to complete the changes? or to infact realise it!
<ArrenLex> will: Googel ist thine best frynd.
<paul0> i've set my Xorg to 24 depth, this shouldn't work?
<Mille> david83, isn't the sound and movie app that comes with ubuntu good? :-)
<david83> SkramX: Did you disable it in BIOS? maybe the chipset isn't compatible with ubuntu did you check that?
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - try running the root desktop and then use the gui there? - doesn't sound comepletely right. but worht a try i am out of answers
<will> ArrenLex: Google turned up nil ;).  Just a bunch of M$ advertisments for the webcam
<SkramX> i havent
<dyn-afk> if you have a laptop or use wifi install gnome network applet (nm-applet...and that's the startup command for that program as well)
<__zer0__> whats the best way to find all 'shortcuts' or symlinks to a certain file on the entire filesystem
<SkramX> how do i find out?
<__zer0__> ?
<Mille> dyn-afk, ok :-)
<ArrenLex> will: try google.com/linux
<SkramX> it is an acer aspire 3003lci
<shodanjr_gr> Because Nero says that it cant burn the iamge, since it is a CD-R one.....
<ArrenLex> shodan: should be possible. Google burning CD images to DVD?
<dyn-afk> Mille: if you want a ftp client get gFTP
<david83> Mille: totem-videoplayer isn't my choice and now i can hear mp3s with xmms too just the codecs where missing because of not being totally free
<jordan> shodanjr_gr, There is a DVD image also I believe, although you shouldn't need it.
<will>  ArrenLex: Wow, I never even knew of that link :D.  Sadly, nothing turned up there either
<Mille> gFtp. noted. xD
<ArrenLex> will: try searching on the video4linux website?
<david83> vsftpd :)
<dyn-afk> you might want to get beagle, which is a desktop search tool like google, yahoo, copernic, etc. offer for windows
<SkramX> jordan: it says ISO Linux then goes blanl
<SkramX> *blank
<THX-1138> shodanjr_gr - iso burner powertoy by alex fienmann on his site is free and works i windows.
<david83> will: do you want to set up your webcam?
<Mille> david83, well, it's the mather of codecs all together. i use vlc on my windows machine, but i dont find any need for it in ubuntu. but if i ever get probelm i'll install that mplayer and xmms. :-)
<dyn-afk> if Mille has a jabber account you'll want psi or gajim as jabber client and not gaim
<ArrenLex> MPlayer is life.
<will>  david83: Yes, but it's microsoft and wont run from what I've attempted
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: root desktop? can you tell me how i do that please? thanx
<david83> Mille: xmms is preinstalled vlc OR mplayer just for the codecs
<shodanjr_gr> For reference purposes in order to burn a CD image on DVD you gota open it with Nero burning rom and change the compilation type to DVD - Just dont use the included wizards :p
<Mille> dyn-afk, ok. but those doesn't support msn, to they?
<Mille> david83, i see.
<dyn-afk> nope
<will>  ArrenLex: Unlisted
<SkramX> i guess ill try debian
<dyn-afk> jabber is a different protocol
<Mille> yeah i know i know
<dyn-afk> gaim is a multiprotocol chatclient that supports msn
<Mille> heh, just wondering if it was supported.
<Mille> yup
<david83> will: i got a Terracam usb Pro and can't get that one to work either
<david83> :(
<dyn-afk> kopete is a great client too
<livingdaylight> Anyone know how to run a "root desktop"?
<NemesisUK> SkramX, give edgy a go
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: it's *not* recommended to log into a graphical environment as root
<Mille> for IM, dyn-afk?
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: canyou tell me how to run this root desktop?
<SkramX> hmm okay
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: if you need to run a command as root, use gksudo or sudo.
<dyn-afk> if you can get alacarte 0.9 then install that too Mille
<ladydoor> !root > livingdaylight
<dyn-afk> version 0.9 is much faster then the default 0.8 in ubuntu
<Amaranth> dyn-afk: no it's not
<Mille> dyn-afk, it's installed as default in ubuntu?
<Mille> oh ok
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: (gksudo is for graphical programs and sudo for terminal-based)
<david83> !root > david83
<dyn-afk> it is here Amaranth
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: ok, but i am trying use the keyboard layout which is not working
<Amaranth> dyn-afk: It's got problems, that's why I never made any new dapper packages for it.
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: please clarify what you mean and perhaps i can help you.
<Mille> hwg with the reboot
<bernie_> i'm trying to get beryl work, when i start it it crashes back to metacity. where can i find the log of what's going wrong?
<Amaranth> dyn-afk: To fix those problems I had to patch gnome-menus and those patches are only in edgy
<SkramX> NemesisUK: where do i get edgy?
<Amaranth> bernie_: #ubuntu-xgl
<livingdaylight> under system/keyboard layout i set it to french and german and the keyboard remains in its defualt english
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - log off the 'net (root and connected is bad.) then Ctrl+Alt+F1 login with your username. - easier though command line is to open the the troublesome app type ps -e   find it's name use that name in terminal to launch it using gksudo <nettlesome_app>
<dyn-afk> take a look at the changelog for version 0.9..it uses a different engine to solve some of the speed problems with previous versions
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: under system/keyboard layout i set it to french and german and the keyboard remains in its defualt english
<SkramX> ?
<Amaranth> dyn-afk: I'm the developer
<NemesisUK> SkramX, one sec getting you a link
<dyn-afk> ok
<SkramX> ok..
<dyn-afk> it still is slow, but 0.9 is faster then 0.8 here
<david83> did someone here managed to get himself a webcam running?
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: did you say you might be able to help me?
<NemesisUK> SkramX, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyBeta
<Xenguy> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<THX-1138> livingdaylight - You will want to see the "#" symbol to tell you the command will run with super powers
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: yes. check out this link:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=237794
<livingdaylight> THX-1138: log off the net? I'm hooked to broadband non-stop
<SkramX> ok
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: thx
<david83> Xenguy: thx
<acidmax> hello
<Xenguy> david83: np
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: np. let me know if it works!
<THX-1138> livingdaylight -no open connections. ya know.
<SkramX> NemesisUK: thanks.. going to take 45 minutes to download
<NemesisUK> SkramX, took 16mins here :)
<acidmax> i have a question
<acidmax> :7
<acidmax> :/
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: and DON'T log into X as root. please.
<david83> Xenguy: i am sure may hardware could run under linux but i can't make it too
<sj> acidmax: shoot
<acidmax> jejej
<acidmax> ok
<IcemanV9> SkramX: FWIW, always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Brokenstein> can anyone tell me how to associate music files with xmms instead of totem?
<SkramX> IcemanV9: ll
<SkramX> *kk
<acidmax> i need this gpg keys
<acidmax> D3F985C51A77B3E9
<acidmax> 8CC68B397E2E4741
<acidmax> 84F27CD6A2BF7BCB
<acidmax> D0AFFF5E937215FF
<Xenguy> !paste > acidmax
<acidmax> for my repositories
<Mille> is there any other server i can get the security updates from then security.ubuntu.com? where can i find a list?
<THX-1138> ladydoor - nice link. - Thanks.
<acidmax> but on subkeys.net not here
<jordan> Brokenstien, select a file, then hit ctrl+i ( or right click but I don't know as I can't currently right click :) )  Then go to open with.
<shodanjr_gr> How to i get the 1280 x 800 resolution on a Intel GMA945 IGP?
<Brokenstein> hmm
<jordan> Brokenstein, That should make all files of that type ( mp3 ) open with whatever app you choose ( xms )
<djuuss> its dead in here :O
<djuuss> soooo
<djuuss> Vi vs Emacs anyone?
* MZM looks around
<fredrich> anyone know if there's a gui app that lets one mount cue/bin files?
<pike_> fredrich: cdemu
<djuuss> fredrich, i'd like to know :)
<IcemanV9> !flame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djuuss> whoo nice,
<pike_> fredrich: i dont think its in repos
<MZM> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<AngryElf> how can I change a panel to less than 100% width? -- i dont see it in the prefs menu
<fredrich> Well...cdemu, thats commandline isnt it?
<pike_> fredrich: yep
<fredrich> or do i remember wrong (sorta tired hehe)
<djuuss> isnt there some gui front for it?
<kitche> AngryElf: you right click the panel and it should be in there
<shodanjr_gr> How to i get the 1280 x 800 resolution on a Intel GMA945 IGP? <- any help with this?
<djuuss> or can K3B do it?
<AngryElf> kitche, it's not
<jpiccolo> any samba guru's here?
<MZM> jpiccolo: why not ask question?
<david83> Xenguy: i can't get that esaycam2 package the sourcelist has it "deb http://blognux.free.fr/debian unstable main" but after an update it can't find that package
<sj> angryelf: panel properties
<AngryElf> kitche, there's an expand button -- but i'm not sure what it's doing
<kitche> AngryElf: well you can drag the panel as well
<pike_> djuuss: k3b might be able to i know mplayer has support for cue directly
<MZM> math q: if OOo eats 1Mb ram/sec, how far is OOM for me? :)
<djuuss> does mplayer do .bin directly? else, what should i put in a .cue file to make it point to the .bin
<djuuss> wait, cdemu has a make cue utility... pff its been so long :(
<larsemil> since dist-upgrading to edgy beta i have no borders in gnome. how to solve this?
<jpiccolo> ok well i have a computer with just the server install and samba set up, when i transfer a file (big file) though samba the ram usage goes way up, and stay up untill i delete the file from the samba share, any ideas or should i not worry about it?
<MZM> larsemil: video card?
<larsemil> MZM, ati
<fredrich> I dont think k3b has that functionality...
<MZM> jpiccolo: any VFS modules?
<MZM> larsemil: drivers?
<jpiccolo> um not that i know of?
<david83> jpiccolo: don't worry linux isn't like windows with ram usage
<larsemil> MZM, thing is its drawing everything else..
<Aladin> good ego shooter for linux/ubuntu?
<treitter> does the 6.06.1 Alternate install CD have bash?
<Dr_willis> ego?
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: hi
<Aladin> bang bang bang
<david83> Aladin: go the 3D going in ubuntu?
<david83> got
<Dr_willis> treitter,  i  would hope so. :P
<Aladin> no idea
<jpiccolo> david83, so its just caching some of the file in ram but its stilling writing it to the disc right?
<MZM> larsemil: fglrx drivers or ..?
<treitter> Dr_willis: I can't seem to find it, for some reason..
<livingdaylight> ladydoor: are you in the thread suggesting how i can create shortcuts to access different language modes?
<larsemil> MZM, yes. but do you think that is the case as it draws everything else perfectly..
<AngryElf> where do i stick wallpapers to show up in the change background dialog
<Dr_willis> treitter,  hmmm.. find it how/where? im trying to think of any linux disrto that dont come with bash. :P
<david83> jpiccolo: i guess so but try to search the samba documentation for ram usage if you want to know more
<treitter> Dr_willis: well, it's not in my PATH (nor in /bin, where I would expect it)
<jpiccolo> i just want to make sure this is working right, i want to have a small raid computer for a NAS at my dads business
<Dr_willis> ~$ which bash
<Dr_willis> /bin/bash
<MZM> larsemil: Xorg 7.1 has AIGLX enabled by default - so - look for problem with your video driver and aiglx
<treitter> Dr_willis: hah.. "which" isn't found, either
<AngryElf> hmm, and how come when you set panels to transparent the whole thing, including other objects dont go transparent
<larsemil> mzm ah. i will check upon it. thats probably it then.
<Dr_willis> treitter,  hmmmmm...  how did you install this system. heh.
<david83> AngryElf: choose your pic once and i will stay there in this dialog
<Dr_willis> treitter,  better yet.. how did it even boot...
<treitter> Dr_willis: no, this is booted off of the Alternate CD
<treitter> I'm still surprised that I can't find it..
<pooh_beawr> Amarok keeps crashing on dapper, does anyone know what the problem might be?
<shodanjr_gr> hm...
<treitter> I foudn the package, but that doesn't help much
<Dr_willis> treitter,  you mean you are on the alternate install cd, in the installer? or livecd? or what..
<MZM> larsemil: I had similar problem w 7.1 - no window backgrounds w ati card when running XGL/AIGLX.
<treitter> Dr_willis: the alternate install CD
<shodanjr_gr> is 10 gb of space enough for an ubuntu installation for software development usage?
<gesker> Is there deb package available for glassfish? Sun's jdk is now available,  just wondering if glassfish will follow.
<larsemil> mzm and 7.1 is default on edgy?
<MZM> yap
* MZM also runs edgy and i855gm driver is broken in 7.1. Plain VESA sucks.
<david83> MZM: just terminal is worse
<livingdaylight> has anyone seen ladydoor around?
<livingdaylight> please tell her i'm looking for her
<david83> !ladydoor
<larsemil> mzm xserver-xorg-driver-ati or xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ladydoor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MZM> david83: nope. in terminal letters are shown as I type, with vesa - I'm faster than video card :)
<THX-1138>  /ignore -regexp -pattern "n=" *
<MZM> larsemil: try ati
<Dr_willis> treitter,  it may be using busybox for that stuff...
<Dr_willis> treitter,  but that seems weird
<Ranbee> hi, is this quit without saving in vi
<Ranbee> :w!
<david83> MZM: Nice typing how many hit's a minute? :)
<cafuego> MZM: yes, the working 855 driver will be in Edgy+1.
<gesker> :q!
<Ranbee> thanks, i made a mistake in crontab and forgot it uses vi lol
<MZM> cafuego: patches or nextnext ubuntu version?
<cafuego> MZM: Well, Xorg 7.2 has the stuff that intel released.
<cafuego> MZM: Since edgy is frozen, it won't make it in.
<gesker> been using vi for a while. still forget many commands.
<david83> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maxo127> AlinuxOS hi
<MZM> cafuego: atleast I hope it is fixed in 7.2...
<AlinuxOS> maxo127, hi ;) everything is ok ?
<cafuego> MZM: According to unreliable sources in my LUG it is ;-)  No more helper utility; just works.
<david83> can somebody help me get the esaycam2 package that is talked about in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ??
<MZM> cafuego: it was working in dapper w 7.0 w/o any helpers and other tricks..
<cafuego> MZM: Hmm. Did you file a bugreport on the 7.1 package?
* MZM filled bugreport, but dunno if it is assigned to 7.1
* david83 hit's his head
<Mille> THX-1138, installed the nm-applet. now when logging in i'm getting the error 'The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue." any ideas?
<david83> can somebody help me get the esaycam2 package that is talked about in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam ??
<THX-1138> Mille - erm - no
<unawokendreamer> hi
<^Down> Can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.ca/192426
<THX-1138> Hi nalioth
<unawokendreamer> ummm I need help with rythembox?
<nalioth> hi y'all
<MZM> cafuego: Bug#61234
<Mille> THX-1138, sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor/  -- did it. found it on a forum. in case you're wondering. :-)
<THX-1138> Mille - Ah. Always good to add another fix.
<bernie_> where'd the system>admin>disks dialog go in edgy?
<Zarephath> how do I restart the smbd daemon?
<larsemil> sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<Frog_Racer> damn you beat me
<Zarephath> laresemil: Thanks a bunch
<david83> ^Down: Maybe you should try to get those packages before installation of this program "libc6-dev", "libc-dev"
<JamesG> how can i tell if my linux box is i686 with libc6?
<gean> hia ll
<JamesG> i'm using dapper
<gean> we ll, u already know me, after 4 days of daily 6 hours tries to put ubuntu on my laptop, i ama ubiquitous presence hare...
<psycose> hi i've install an Ubuntu dapper server / sparc on a sun  blade 150 with sucess this morning everything went ok (after passing ide=nodma) problem is i would like to install/compil the gnat package on it ... but it seems that the gnat package is not in the sparc repositories
<david83> JamesG: try to install something that depends on this libc6 package
<gean> still got NOO ubuntu on HDD
<larsemil> MZM i am not able to install the driver...
<jmerlin> 631/tcp   open  ipp
<jmerlin> 33440/tcp open  unknown
<jmerlin> 37968/tcp open  unknown
<jmerlin> any suggestions as to how to close these?
<gean> big q: how to harddisch install ubuntu... (no relevant link found)
<gean> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<^Down> david83: http://pastebin.ca/192429
<gean> oh-ye.. senn them all
<JamesG> david: thanks
<Zarephath> Interesting my M$ installed laptop still sees MSHOME as the smb server...I guess when I installed it defaulted to MSHOME opposed to Workgroup...anyone know how to make the windows machine refresh so it will see my ubuntu shares in WORKGROUP?
<david83> ^Down, i've read it
<THX-1138> psycose - Do you know if it is possible to pass config variables like ide=nodma to a live cd install?  alternate install I386?
<MZM> larsemil: with error ...?
<^Down> That's a new one
<ChocoCid> you can download a i386 livecd, THX-1138 ...
<Zarephath> I have verfied when I set my shares smb.conf changed to WORKGROUP
<treitter> Dr_willis: yeah, it looks like the Alternate installer doesn't include bash
<david83> THX: Hit F3 when system boots from livecd and then type them in
<treitter> Dr_willis: but the regular LiveCD does, so I'm fine
<psycose> THX-1138, well sorry i did not get you .... are you talking about my problem ?
<Dr_willis> treitter,  thats weird... it must be using busybox is my guess
<ixian_> hi... i've been playing around with the panels, i removed one so that apps have more room (im on 1024x768 resolution). seemed ok until i realize that i dont seem to have a 'system tray' anymore. for example if i click oon the 'x' in gaim, it just closes the program. before it used to appear on the bottom right corner. how am i able to have a system tray again? screenshot : http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/2545/untitledbc2.jpg
<larsemil> Zarephath, microsoft is all about rebooting
<treitter> Dr_willis: yeah. And its built-in ash and sh don't play nicely with bash scripts :)
<Zarephath> larsemil: I was afraid you were going to say that ;-)
<^Down> david83: Read this. It happens when I try to install the libc6 packages http://pastebin.ca/192429
<Zarephath> bye thanks for the help
<THX-1138> Chocokid - psycose illustrated a new possibility. passing variables to a cranky system at boot time. handy for many other users even if the problem isn't dma.
<bernie_> what is a good replacemewnt for the gnome disk manager that got taken out in edgy?
<jmerlin> anyone got any suggestions on closing those open ports on my machine?
<larsemil> MZM: ./ati-installer.sh:176: syntax error: Bad substitution. i always needed to use the ati driver from homepage and build pkgs for my self
<printk> jmerlin: 631/tcp is your printer
<THX-1138> psycose - Is the same feature available with the live cd? The alternate install cd for I386
<printk> jmerlin: well internet printing protocol
<michoelc>  /clear
<jmerlin> how can i get rid of that though..
<psycose> THX-1138, yes i think so .
<jmerlin> doesn't cups open that port, and if so i can't print without cups?
<printk> jmerlin: yes cups opens that port
<THX-1138> psycose - Thanks - You gave me the google tag with your variable.
<jmerlin> do i need to run the cups service to print?
<larsemil> mzm brb rebooting
<printk> yes
<cafuego> jmerlin: Yes.
<MZM> larsemil: wait a min. You used apt-get install xorg-video-driver-ati?
<gean> can any1 give ma please a hint on harddisk installing ubuntu ?
<jmerlin> wtf..
<david83> ^Down, did you tried to install the main program after you installed the old or the new libc6?
<wegstar> grrr....
<cafuego> jmerlin: Note that cups doesn't open that port. it only listens on it, on the 127.0.0.1 address.
<MZM> my system is leaking memory..
<printk> jmerlin: i suggest just get a router... you can leave that port open to your local network (i.e. you and your printer)
<jmerlin> oh ok
<wegstar> is there a way I can install ubuntu via the old installer without having to boot into the desktop?
<jmerlin> can someone nmap me
<jmerlin> 1-65535 TCP/SYN
<wegstar> it's been running for 30 minutes now
<wegstar> and no window is showing up.. it just keeps reading from the disc
<gean> wegstar : there is an alternate distribution
<jmerlin> so i can see what's open to an outsider
<cafuego> jmerlin: 'netstat -nap'
<printk> jmerlin: I charge $125 an hour for security consulting
<printk> :P
<wegstar> gean: as in another installer or a whole new distro?
<jmerlin> i don't need a security consultant, i'ma noob at linux that's all
<david83> !install > gean
<jmerlin> i work IT at a university, i just don't know linux too well yet =>
<cafuego> jmerlin: By default, NOTHING is available from the outside.
<larsemil> MZM, back
<wegstar> geez.. now it's frozen
<jmerlin> then what are those two open ports way up there?
<gean> wegstar: i have the same problem: mine cannot recognize CDROM and remains frosen at mountin fs
<MZM> larsemil: wait a min. You used apt-get install xorg-video-driver-ati?
<wegstar> oh
<gean> wegstar: where?
<david83> jmerlin they are locally open
<cafuego> jmerlin: way up there where?
<wegstar> it seems to be loading the installer
<jmerlin> <jmerlin> 33440/tcp open  unknown
<jmerlin> <jmerlin> 37968/tcp open  unknown
<wegstar> and has run out of ram
<larsemil> mzm that did not work. it never did in dapper or breezy either. i always had to use the ati installer from their homepage
<printk> those are locally opened application ports
<printk> probably irc for one :)
<jmerlin> nope
<jmerlin> i scanned it before i started irc
<wegstar> which is weird since my computer is beyond their minimum requirements
<printk> oh
<cafuego> jmerlin: What does netstat say they are?
<^Down> david83: I haven't touched with libc6, it's just that when I try to install one package, it tells me I need something with libc6
<cafuego> jmerlin: 'sudo netstat -nap | grep 33440'
<wegstar> stupid shipit.. I knew there was a catch
<jmerlin> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:33440         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4145/hpiod
<cafuego> jmerlin: Do you notice the 127.0.0.1 ?
<jmerlin> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:37968         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4162/python
<cafuego> jmerlin: *local* only
<jmerlin> i notice
<jmerlin> but what would hpiod and python need to listen for?
<printk> yup, paranoid people *shakes his head*
<printk> :)
<MZM> larsemil: and error message from apt?
<cafuego> jmerlin: Ask them via strace :-)
* AIDS spreads the AIDS
<AIDS> Feel the power of AIDS
<larsemil> mzm no not apt-get. the drivers from ati homepage. otherwise the driver dont load. i have it coming now.
<cafuego> !ops aids is an idiot
<jmerlin> im not quite familiar with that command =p
* AIDS spreads the AIDS some more
<AIDS> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c925ba53.virtua.com.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<MZM> larsemil: so - why are you not using drivers provided by apt?
<cafuego> vaccine strikes
<wegstar> ...
<cafuego> Seveas: n bedankt ;-)
<larsemil> mzm they never ever have worked before for me
<djuuss> hey whats there in between 'btdownloadcurses.py'  and Azureus?
* AIDS spreads the AIDS some more
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.79.139.6]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b aids!*@*]  by Seveas
<djuuss> i want GUI, but not java bloatware
<cafuego> jmerlin: 'strace' can connect to a process and trace exactly what calls it makes (and their params)
<david83> ^Down: i am a little confused maybe you got something miked up with ubuntu and dsl (damn small linux), because it says something like that. A newer lib is already installed maybe you can deinstall it check the dependencies which program did install that newer lib at first
<wegstar> so the alternate installerl lshould work?
<david83> ^Down: libc6 (= 2.3.5-1ubuntu12) but 2.3.6.ds1-4
<wegstar> i.e, old 5.10 installer
<wegstar> ?
* A-I-D-S spreads the AIDS some more
<MZM> larsemil: then why you ask for help? go for help to ati site
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.69.198.198]  by Seveas
<thomas_> what an idiot.
<wegstar> people these days..
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Seveas
<cafuego> jmerlin: probably more trouble than its worth. Suffice to say, unless you explicitly install say ssh, apache or a mail server, the system will not be listening on outside networks.
<thomas_> okay so i'm a dapper user wondering about beryl.
<gean> in my case the ubuntu-alternate-i363 doesn#t work... this is the 4th day that i try to manage an instzall
<djuuss> forget beryl
<thomas_> why is there no radeon driver for xorg?
<thomas_> i'm just wondering right now djuuss
<cafuego> thomas_: Not working as of yesterday.
<jmerlin> i did install postgresql for a while
<thomas_> ahh thanks a lot... that was my only question.
<Seveas> cafuego, he's now launching a bot attack on -unregged 
<jmerlin> i removed it since i wont be needing to do web dev stuff on this machine just yet
<thomas_> radeon is kinda important hehe.
<highneko> I want to install quake3. There's a linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run file but I do'nt know what to do with it.
<david83> Seveas: keep up the good work
<cafuego> thomas_: There is.
<djuuss> thomas_ keep an eye out for Aiglx
<cafuego> Seveas: Clever to the power of clever.
<wegstar> thanks all... I got it.. I'll use the alternate installer
<thomas_> djuuss yeah that seems to be the answer. integrated xorg and XGL.
<djuuss> you know what would be awesome
<Juhaz> jmerlin, hpiod is some sort of printer driver service, python is a language interpreter so it's hard to say without knowing what app it's executing
<gean> wegstar: if it doesn't work still, there are MANY other possibilities to install , look at
<gean> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<djuuss> to be able to implement your desktop into black and white (the game)
<djuuss> you can drag/drop/throw/stack your files
<JamesG> how can i execute a command upon bootup?
<jmerlin> i figured out what they were
<djuuss> or teach your creature to sort your mp3 collection, heh, the possibilities.. anyway, </offtopic>
<jmerlin> just not why the hell they would need to be open lol
<thomas_> JamesG: use the Sessions utility.
<jmerlin> hpiod is HP Linux printing
<jmerlin> i don't have an HP
<jmerlin> so what the hell?
<david83> highneko, go in the dir where the file is and hit ./linuxq3apoint-1.32b.x86.run but before make sure that it is excuteable for you
<cpk2> how do you undo a link?
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, I prefer i program i once had when using win, It took a screenshot of the desktop and allowed you to smash it with a hammer, have mites chew it up, chainsaw, flame throwser and other such stuff
<cafuego> jmerlin: It's installed by default, coz lots of people are. You're free to remove or disable it.
<cpk2> specifically i want to undo this ln -s /dev/hdd /home/cpk1/.wine/dosdevices/f\:\:
<jmerlin> cpk2, undo a link?
<cafuego> jmerlin: If you think it's worth it.
<jmerlin> just rm it.
<JamesG> thomas: it needs to be executed upon BOOT and not upon user login (the command requires root) -- will 'sessions' tool still work for that?
<thomas_> jmerlin: it is a cups frontend, it is not specifically for HP printers.
<highneko> david83: Ok, thank you.
<jmerlin> rm <link file>
<jmerlin> a link is just a file like any other
<cafuego> jmerlin: 'sudo update-r.c d-f hplip remove'
<gean> wegstar: i suppoase it may help u: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows or it/..
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<david83> highneko, you are welcom
<david83> e
<cafuego> 'update-rc.d' even
<djuuss> Crippy-Boy, no i dont mean destroy it, i mean actual file organising, opening, using, in a 3d environment with a physics engine
<thomas_> anyways, have a good night everybody.
<thomas_> thanks for the help.
<cpk2> jmerlin: so ln rm ~/.wine/dosdevices/f\:\: ?
<david83> thomas good idea
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, Ahh, Misread what you were saying, Aye thatd be pretty cool
<JamesG> anyone know how to execute a command upon booting? I didn't see anything in the wiki about it
<Seveas> JamesG, edit /etc/rc.local
<JamesG> rc.local --> thanks!
<jmerlin> yes, the link the ln command created
<jmerlin> just rm it
<JamesG> Seveas: do you know if rc.local will be overwritten when i install the next version of ubuntu?
<Seveas> JamesG, only if you format & reinstall ;)
<Artemis3> hello there, anyone familiar with v4l2? i would like to have the tv card config settings saved if possible...
<kothz> And besides, if you do overwrite rc.local, you should be able to restore it from a regular backup :)
<JamesG> Seveas: no way i'm doing that :) thanks
<Seveas> JamesG, in Ubuntu, configuration files aren't overwritten on upgrades. If that ever happens, it's a serious bug
<JamesG> very cool
<ChocoCid> config files not being overwritten is why you need to back up xorg.conf if you ever edit it, because you'll have to format to fix it if you don't know how :P
<Seveas> ChocoCid, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gean> i have the following problems, that i want to report again: the installers (desktop & alternate) get frozen: alternate goes on, but never recognizes my CD-ROM, it insists to load floppy module, although i have NO floppy on laptop. ok, i read about a Knoppix installer to Ubuntu. (There should have been also a Debian-to Ubuntu installer, where the first steps of Hardware detection are fulfilled!) I don't have any (good) connection to the net. (Win-modem and tel
<djuuss> if it isnt chococid and his insane obession with backin up xorg.conf.
<ChocoCid> :P
<djuuss> dude, thats such an excercise in futility
<Zarephath> Ok I am stumped...I am trying to connect from my laptop running XP to the Ubuntu smb server...when I double click the icon and am prompted for username and put in my Ubuntu username and password it populates with Ubuntu/zarephath and dots for the password..not authenticating?
<SkramX> booting up edgy cd, NemesisUK
<djuuss> making a backup of xorg.conf? heh. The meek shall inherit the earth i suppose
<ChocoCid> haha
<gean> so, can i use debootstrap to go to my CD-ROM after knoppix detected it?!
<SkramX> however the status bar doesn't seem to be progressing
* Toonage is away (Back To Real Life)
<moonburn> is there room for another question, or are we about full right now?
<SkramX> im going to leave it alone
<djuuss> is it full, moon?
<moonburn>  n/m
<der0b> zarephath: did you create an smbuser user/pass?
<moonburn> chroot /mnt/sda5
<moonburn> gets me
<moonburn> chroot: cannot execute /bin/sh: Exec format error
<djuuss> moonburn, try sudo chroot?
<der0b> zarephath: smbpasswd -a <username>
<Zarephath> der0b: Dang it...knew I would forget somethin'...I guess smbpasswd would do it...<sheepish grin>
<moonburn> I'm trying to restore grub on another box, using a livecd...
<moonburn> I've tried about 2-3 different ones, and I keep getting the same error...
<ChocoCid> Use the super grub disc?
<der0b> zarephath: no worries..  It annoyed me for days until I actually read something :P
<Zarephath> der0b: Thanks
<Samushka> how can i install something under apt-get and NOT make it remove or install dependancies? (aka: inistall it, no matter what it depends on, and don't touch any other installed packages)
<moonburn> Choco> where can I find get that?
<djuuss> apt-get install -nodepend <package> ?
<ChocoCid> hold on, moonburn , getting a link
<Samushka> ok lemme try (and thx)
<moonburn> thanks
<MrFeetio> hi
<unawokendreamer> hi um I need help on rhythmbox
<ChocoCid> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php?page=En
<MrFeetio> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Samushka> djuss: E: Command line option 'n' [from -nodepend]  is not known.
<moonburn> thanks chococid
<ChocoCid> np
<highneko> Does anyone have quake3 for linux and know how to run it? I'm thinking a cd is required.
<MrFeetio> what are some good dvd burning porgrams/frontends, i want to burn a dvd so a dvd player can read it
<unawokendreamer> so....
<unawokendreamer> rhythmbox>
<unawokendreamer> ???
<djuuss> unawokendreamer, ask a question and you shall be answered
<SkramX> I get:
<SkramX> hdc: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handler on exit
<SkramX> any idea?
<Knifa> hi
<Knifa> :3
<SkramX> and also sqyashfs errors and VFS ones too
<Knifa> How do I run a program from the terminal but have it run in the background and not close when I close the terminal window?
<ChocoCid> uh... i think you want alt-f2 instead of terminal, maybe?
<gnomefreak> Knifa: command &
<Dr_willis> Knifa,  DONT use the 'X" clost button.. use the exit command.. and do 'command &'
<Dr_willis> so... its.. command &
<Knifa> kay
<Dr_willis> exit &
<Dr_willis> oops no & on exit. :)
<gnomefreak> Knifa: you want to run say links in background it would be links &
<Knifa> oh hurray
<djuuss> i think the example would be more accurate  with lets say
<Knifa> exit works
<Knifa> :)
<djuuss> keylogger &
<ladydoor> livingdaylight: sorry, i was gone...how did it work?
<djuuss> Hey anyone know a nice bittorrent client thats not bddownloadgui/curses.py, and not azureus
<Knifa> out of curiosity, what does the X button do that exit itself doesn't?
<moonburn> does winrar do okay with bzips, or should i use 7zip?
<gnomefreak> Knifa: exit doesnt kill terminal
<gnomefreak> well could
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, KTorrent? :P
<Knifa> ah
<djuuss> whohoo, more crippleware!
<der0b> samushka: have you tried using apt-get -d to download the file and them dpkg -i --ignore-depends <filename>?  I don't know if it will work but it's worth a try
<djuuss> think i'll just run bitcomet in wine
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, Crippleware?
<Knifa> okay, thanks alot
<Knifa> :)
<suff0kate> i have a camera that connects to usb port how do i go about uploading pictures?
<djuuss> Crippy-Boy, yeh i want functionality to add my own trackers, or only download some files in the torrent. Ktorrent doesnt do that, and azureus i really dont like
<tom47> !hugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<djuuss> suff0kate, what kind of camera is it
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, KTorrent certainly does the latter, not sure about adding trackers
<suff0kate> fuji film
<weex> if I wanted to setup an ubuntu machine as a virus scanning computer where i could scan hard drives from that other os, is there software for that purpose?
<gnomefreak> djuuss: please dont talk about or mention keylogger in here
<djuuss> Hmm ok, i thought it was just a K frontend for standard bittorrent
<gnomefreak> ktorrent
<tom47> where is the edgy discussion channel please anyone
<djuuss> gnomefreak: sorry, i was fishing for a bash quote
<Crippy-Boy> djuuss, No, far from it.
<djuuss> tom47, #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> tom47: #ubuntu+1
<tom47> gnomefreak aha thank you thank you do you think i could remember that <emabarrassed face>
<tom47> djuss ty too
<djuuss> -.- i was first
* djuuss cries
<MrFeetio> if yo build azureus from source it isnt all buggy
<Crippy-Boy> Azureus isnt all buggy if you replace the crippled .jar that comes with az from the ubuntu repo's anyway
<der0b> cripples?
<der0b> d
<MrFeetio> i want to burn dvds that a dvd player can read, what program can do this?
<gnomefreak> -s +d
<djuuss> Hmm.. ill try ktorrent first. Azureus 'feels' like it eats a lot of system recources
* der0b hates using laptops....
<gnomefreak> it does
<der0b> anyway, how is it crippled?
<Crippy-Boy> der0b, Prehaps that was the wrong choice of words, Broken would be correct.
<MrFeetio> well azureus is java based
<gnomefreak> most java gui's do
<djuuss> MrFeetio: Try k3b, it should give you everything you need
<MrFeetio> thanks, ill look into it
<MrFeetio> how well will k3b work in gnome?
<gnomefreak> yes
<three> it works great
<Subhuman> MrFeetio, its fdine
<Subhuman> fine*
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone give me the console command that runs the X server config inside the terminal window?
<MrFeetio> ok, cause i dislike kde
* gnomefreak uses most kde apps in gnome right now amarok :)
<gandalfcome> I have ubuntu dapper server edition on my machine. I installed swat but can't access that from another pc. Do i have to disable some firewall for port 901. please help? thanks
<der0b> can't the gnome burn function burn dvds?
* Crippy-Boy running kde apps inside XFCE and Flux.
<gnomefreak> der0b: gnomebaker should and so should nautilus
<der0b> That's what I meant, nautilus..  was checking.  thanks gnomefreak
<der0b> It's just a proper directory tree and files no?
<Crippy-Boy> PhantasyHawk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<PhantasyHawk> Thats the one, crippy...thanks a lot, Im having a total brain fart today
<MrFeetio> what does a dvd player read, data, iso?
<Crippy-Boy> no worries
<Crippy-Boy> VOB files.
<MrFeetio> does k3b convert them?
<der0b> mrfeetio: it reads vob files but gets the info about those files from an ifo.  you have to have the proper layout on the dvd
<MrFeetio> der0b: can you direct me to a walk through?
<MrFeetio> i have .avi
<SuperMiguel> which program can i use to resize my actual ubuntu hard drive
<der0b> For linux?  nope sorry lol..  I would start at doom9.org
<der0b> It's been a while since I authored a dvd
<Crippy-Boy> buy a divx/xvid dvd player, makes life so much easier, and cheaper :D
<THX-1138> 
<THX-1138> SuperMiguel: Gparted (it's available on a live cd also)
<gavrik> exit
<SuperMiguel> which program can i use to re size my actuall linux hard drive
<THX-1138> SuperMiguel: It is already installed in ubuntu
<moonburn> does SGD have SATA support?
<MrFeetio> i burning the dvd for a friend
<SuperMiguel> there is any test to know if my hard drive have some clusters failing?
<cpk2> MrFeetio: I thin you want to get dvdauthor
<der0b> mrfeetio: what format is it in now?  do you have an iso?  is it a series of directories?  and fyi, just becuase it's burned to a dvd, there is no promise that a set top player will read it
<SuperMiguel> which partition does linux and windows can use simultaneously? fat 32?
<Distro^Junkie> fat32
<MrFeetio> i dont know what my friend has, they are .avi files
<bitviper> just installed dapper and I can't install networkmanager.  I see it in "Add/Remove Programs" but when I click it I get "network-manager-gnome is not available in and software channel. The application might not support your system architecture".  Weird.  I'm using a regular Toshiba laptop.
<Dr_willis> SuperMiguel,  thers add ons for XP that let it read/write ext2/3 parritions
<Dr_willis> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager: network management framework (daemon). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 532 kB
<THX-1138> SuperMiguel - geeky but useful. testdisk. - likely just some confusion from gparted when it wrote to a fragmented ntfs partitio. - google for "SMART" and hard drive. - smart is drive monitoring.
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<der0b> mrfeetio: you have to convert those to vob.  you have a job ahead of you.  you need to google for guides bro
<MrFeetio> !vob
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vob - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrFeetio> can nerolinux do it?
<THX-1138> !restrictedformats > MrFeetio
<der0b> thx-1138: does that include info about transcoding?
<cpk2> der0b: he also needs to make a title set probably
<SuperMiguel> does linux can write to fat 32?
<THX-1138> der0b - mencoder
<der0b> thanks
<bitviper> I started with that wiki about networkmanager.  I enabled all repos and updated.  That's why I'm confused.
<Crippy-Boy> MrFeetio, This might be of some help http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<Distro^Junkie> SuperMiguel: yes it can
<Quintin> So I have a builtin speaker on a computer here that works with debian as expekted.  but on ubuntu, it works only as pc speaker, and not for normal audio!  any ideas on how to fix this?
<Quintin> the sound card *is* working properly, as I can connect 1/8" to the machine and hear music movies etc
<Crippy-Boy> MrFeetio, qdvdauthor - GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools
<Crippy-Boy> Both qdvdauthor and dvdauthor are in the ubuntu repos
<MrFeetio> i have qdvdauthor
<Crippy-Boy> no good?
<jesse> SuperMiguel: Yes. Also see this http://sourceforge.net/potm/potm-2006-09.php
<gean> i have more than 4 CDs and DVDs with installing Ubuntu, none of them starts installing. can i use the first steps of Knoppix (or Debian) install, and then, after properly having detected my hard, continue with the ubuntu install somehow (this should be tricky, but i assume all the risk)
<AngryElf> how do i prevent services from loading -> from system->admin-> services I unchecked the ones i dont want, and yet they're rechecked after a reboot......??
<bitviper> woops...The top repo was commented out.  All good now
<Crippy-Boy> gean: Are you using the 'desktop' install cds? and where does it fail?
<gean> crippy-boy: yes! the desktop is frozen! (at the 2nd step: mounting fs)
<gean> crippy-boy: i even cannot use it as a live-cd
<Crippy-Boy> gean, I know this will be a pain in the arse, but have you tried the alternate install cd?
<michelp> if I isntall edgy, and they do the final release, i can just update synaptic and I'm using the release, right?
<THX-1138> gean - feeling adventurous?  ide=nodma
<gean> crippy-boy: i tried the alternate, too, i was lucky to go further, it READFS from the Cd-rom, tells me to fix lang & keyboard, then wants to install the cd-rom and CANNOT do it. I have to load modules... did all the stuff. no chance
<THX-1138> gean - You *might* be able to use that as a cheatcode on the alternate cd install
<THX-1138> gean nvm
<Random_Transit> hey, question....i want to have top running on tty1 when ubuntu starts...how would i do this??
<gean> THX-1138, yes and failsafe and all other options ii thought could stay in
<Quintin> it works for regular sound in debian.  any ideas?
<THX-1138> gean - The suspense is just killing me. - What make and model computer are you using?
<cpk2> Random_Transit: err wouldnt you have to login on tty1 first?
<gholen> Anyone who knows how to, and what tools to use, when syncing with a Motorola V360 cellphone?
<Quintin> Random_Transit: put it in an init script
<Random_Transit> cpk2, if that were true, how would Xorg run on startup?? ^_~
<Random_Transit> Quintin, /etc/init.d right?
<gean> i have a german cheapest model bought last days. 4USB, no floppy. The CD-ROM is detected by Knoppix, it gives me the name... It is a MEDION 19600.
<djuuss> Hmm anyone know how to quickly setup a mouse wheel? i edited the xorg.conf buttons 5-->7 and the axis thing to 6 7, but now it uses my scroll wheel as back/forward while browsing instead of as a scroll. *very* annoying
<djuuss> (i have a 5 button mouse btw)
<Quintin> Random_Transit: sure
<Quintin> djuuss: dpkg-reconfigure
<gean> the name of the CD-ROM is HL-XX-XX and so on. (XX are letters like C,D,...)
<tyler2435> hello.
<tyler2435> i need help ./configure'ing something through the command line
<Crippy-Boy> 'lo
<Lilandra> Hey, can I have ubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop co-existing peacefully?
<tyler2435> im quite a linux n00b heh ;/
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Whats up with it?
<Random_Transit> tyler2435, what's the problem?
<Crippy-Boy> Lilandra, If you like bloat
<gean> THX-1138: is there any chance to install from the own harddisk?
<Lilandra> Crippy-Boy: well not really but until I figure out what makes me happy
<tyler2435> wellz
<tyler2435> im a noob to command line and such
<tyler2435> 1m
<Crippy-Boy> Lilandra, Fair enough, and yeah, it should be fine.
<tyler2435> i need to get to \usr\tyler\home\desktop\nefarious-1.0.1\
<THX-1138> gean - yes, butyou will need some time to do it. kind of challenging.
<Lilandra> ok, thanks...!
<tyler2435> and if i do cd blah blah
<tyler2435> then ./configure
<tyler2435> it acts like ./configure is another dir to go into
<Lilandra> do i have to choose what default window manager or desktop manager or something runs it?
<Random_Transit> tyler2435, that means there's no configure script, usually
<gean> Lilandra: (joke:) don't try to install also ubuntulite. it will remove by installation all the other stuff on the HDD
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> well
<tyler2435> theres one alright
<tyler2435> heh
<Crippy-Boy> tyler, Does it give any output?
<tyler2435> it says it in the readme and such even
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> 1m
<tyler2435> i need to type it out heh
<maccam94> argh... i've had ubuntu installed for the better part of a week, and i've STILL got no sound! :-(
<THX-1138> gean - What Operating system does it normally run. - it;s easier if you can make it run linux (more options)
<Lilandra> ok...um...ok gean
<ladydoor> Lilandra: you can choose which to run. and there are more window managers than just the desktop environments
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Pastebin it
<tyler2435> um
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, And just making sure, You do have build-essential installed right?
<Lilandra> ah! right thanks
<tyler2435> maybe not?
<Cass> maccam94, try running alsamixer and unsetting the external speaker ...
<cpk2> gean: if you have the resources you can install from usb or do a net install
<Cass> saw that as a prob this week
<tyler2435> i must not.
<Knifa> what version of firefox does ubuntu come with?
<Knifa> it only says 2.0b2 D:
<judith_> is it possible to use KDE dialogues and file selector in GNOME? How?
<Random_Transit> tyler2435, do an ls -l configure
<fluvvell> is there a recommended easy way to add a font ?
<maccam94> Cass: that's what it's set to already
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Install it, You'll need it to build anything from source.
<maccam94> the driver is picked up
<gean> THX-1138: now there is only Wind* on hda1 and some recovery on hda2. i have partitioned hda3 to install. i can put there Knoppix for a short time with no problem.
<fluvvell> !font
<THX-1138> gean cpk2 - has it exactly
<tyler2435> well
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<maccam94> but i get no sound
<tyler2435> what do i do heh
<Random_Transit> tyler2435, may i PM you?
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tyler2435> of course
<tyler2435> and one sec
<Cass> maccam94, id say its a matter of playing with those settings till victory ... im on a mac just now so no chance to look 4 u
<tyler2435> k
<tyler2435> its installing atm
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: its installing it atm
<highneko> Does anyone have quake3 for linux and know how to run it? I'm thinking a cd is required.
<michael> hello all
<tyler2435> looks done.
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, that might have been the problem ;-)
<JamesG> is it possible to login via vnc from xp to ubuntu when the ubuntu box is not logged into yet? If not, can I configure ubuntu to not display a login screen and / or automatically login upon reboot?
<tyler2435> heh
<tyler2435> its done now.
<tyler2435> so
<tyler2435> run what from the terminal now?
<Crippy-Boy> cd into the source directory of whatever your trying to compile
<tyler2435> cd \usr\tyler\home\desktop\nefarious-1.0.1\
<maccam94> Cass: i've changed everything around several times :-\
<Crippy-Boy> and type ./configure
<tyler2435> ./configure
<tyler2435> yeah
<tyler2435> ok
<cpk2> !quake
<ubotu> Quake runs natively under linux see http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/ for details
<tyler2435> 1s
<maccam94> Cass: seems like esd has trouble opening the card or something
<epod> I'm having an odd issue.  I have an Nvidia HD Audio chip (Sigmatel Stac 92xx).  Ubuntu detects it fine, it shows up in Alsamixer, etc.  It's unmuted... yet no sound is made at all.
* Crippy-Boy watching family guy so might be a bit slow to answer
<cpk2> highneko: look at that quake link
<highneko> k, thnx
<tyler2435> still acts like theres no file or directory
<djuuss> !xorg
<Cass> maccam94,  perms on /dev/dsp ?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<gean> cpk2: i have a bad internet connection (phone call now). I'll try it from the math institute at week-end (i'm somehow tolerated there still). The net-install must work. But i still have no idea how to start the install! (there is a knoppix & internet install. The only way, since ALL install-CDs for ubuntu from download or shop fail at the first step!)
<THX-1138> gean - if you have a net connection with linux (knoppix) or can boot from a floppy for debian style  net install - easiest might be to make a bootable usb key (prays your machine will boot from usb) you might change the recipe for usb key to copy iso image to the hard drive or tell knoppix to boot from an iso image copied to hard drive with "dd"
<michael> i'm trying to set up wireless networking, and been at it for a week now... all i get is "destination host unreachable" even when putting 2 wireless cards in ad-hoc, same channel, same essid and give them manually an ip address (10.0.0.1-2)... does anybody have an idea?
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: ill query you
<gean> THX-1138: no floppy
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, is configure definitley there?
<cpk2> gean: net install would most likely be via your own internal network
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, you got a link to whatever your trying to compile?
<hockyhair> hola
<hockyhair> im trying to use a diff/patch and im not sure of the options i should use
<hockyhair> it's a *.diff and i have it in the dir i want to recompile
<cpk2> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Cass> hockyhair, usually its patch -p1 < patch.txt or something
<cpk2> gean: that might make some good reading for you
<hockyhair> Cass: with a diff file?
<gean> THX-1138: i've also tried to install from my 2GB flash. initrd put there, copied all ubuntu-alternate, moved files from install to ./.. and changes scripts. BUT: my primitive bios didn't want to boot from it!
<hockyhair> so patch -p1 < *.diff
<Cass> hockyhair, yeah whatevr the diff is called
<hockyhair> ok
<THX-1138> gean - That was my next "hail mary" guess
<hockyhair> also how can i get my sys to use a gtk theme always without loading gnome-control-center and setting it manually.. i don't use gnome
<Cass> hockyhair, not sure you can use gtk thems without gnome...
<cpk2> gean: that link has a link to a howto install from knoppix if you think that will work
<THX-1138> gean - Ask Seveas, Amaranth or possibly cafuego if you see them. maybe ask again in #debian or #hardware.
<epod> I'm having an odd issue.  I have an Nvidia HD Audio chip (Sigmatel Stac 92xx).  Ubuntu detects it fine, it shows up in Alsamixer, etc.  It's unmuted... yet no sound is made at all.  Does anyone perhaps have any insight?
<cpk2> gean: I am assuming you have also checked the iso for errors before and after burning
<maccam94> Cass: crw-rw---- 1 root audio 14, 3 2006-10-05 15:49 /dev/dsp
<hockyhair> Cass: i use openbox, and after runing gnome-control-center and going to the theme it will use it
<THX-1138> cpk2 - google for  MEDION 19600 - your luck may be better than mine.
<Cass> maccam94, try setting chmod 666 to /dev/dsp, or add your user to audio group
<Cass> hockyhair, i live and learn then ...  not a big theme user
<maccam94> Cass: this is the main user account, it's got audio perms by default
<Teri2007> herro
<michael> i'm trying to set up wireless networking, and been at it for a week now... all i get is "destination host unreachable" even when putting 2 wireless cards in ad-hoc, same channel, same essid and give them manually an ip address (10.0.0.1-2)... does anybody have an idea? i'm kinda stuck myself... even ad-hoc mode won't work - what am i doing wrong here?
<Teri2007> how can I uninstall & reinstall vsftpd on my ubuntu LAMP box?
<maccam94> michael: some wlan drivers don't have ad-hoc suppot
<Cass> maccam94, hmm dunno then ...   does esd give errors when using it
<cpk2> THX-1138: nothing in english that looks like it might help =\
<bernie_> how can i get a command to run when i come out of hibernate?
<gean> THX-1138, cpk2: THANKS FOR HINTS! I think, that especially for my situation there should be invented a tool. I'll try to do it! The idea is: Use Knoppix (since Debian does not tolerate the migration) to detect all hard and create the fstab for the machine, mount the partition, where Ubu' should come in, and ensure the kernel sits there. Grub too. Thenn reboot, and the install-CD sould be correctly detected and start^``recovery''
<michael> maccam94: even if iwconfig allows it?
<maccam94> Cass: # esd
<maccam94> Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed
<maccam94> Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.
<maccam94> Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 8bit failed
<maccam94> Trying 48Khz, 16bit stereo.
<maccam94> oops >_<
<Teri2007> anyone a vsftpd expert?  I need to know how to uninstall it and reinstall it
<maccam94> Cass: after it says that last line it doesn't let go of the terminal
<THX-1138> gean - sounds like a solid plan :)
<Cass> maccam94, does dmesg show issues with sound after this
<cpk2> gean: good luck =)
<michael> I thought it was the card, so I tried with several, same results... must be something I'm doing wrong
<THX-1138> Good Luck
<michael> I've got 5 wifi adapters here, interchanged them all... no luck
<SpudDogg> What is "Edgy" that I hear alot of people talking about
<SpudDogg> ?
<cpk2> SpudDogg: its the next ubuntu release due at the end of this month
<THX-1138> "Edgy Eft" is the next release
<gean> THX-1138: there is such a tool, debootstrap, it goes but http:// .. It has many scripts implemented in it. i just have to check all $VARIABLES and specify file:/// instead..
<fowlduck> SpudDogg: next version of ubuntu
<Cass> maccam94,  the last line is oops ?   if so does the rest of the system hang ?
<maccam94> Cass: no lol i said oops because i pasted so many lines
<SpudDogg> cpk2, so there is going to be a newer one than Dapper?  How is the install going to be?  Will it be possible to upgrade?
<Cass> maccam94, heh, thought the kernel was complaining
<THX-1138> gean - Yes, your machine would be something like an enterprise server. no disks
<cpk2> SpudDogg: yes, should be easy and yes
<maccam94> lemme see what dmesg says, Cass
<SpudDogg> cpk2, cool, thanks
<SpudDogg> cpk2, any idea the ETA?
<cpk2> SpudDogg: the ubuntu team has a new release every 6 months
<cpk2> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jester45> could anyone help me use gnomebaker i dont know what im doing worng but every time i try to burn it my dvd gets ejected then gnomebaker says that it failed
<Cass> jester, ty running it as root ... i had the same prob, and its something to do with cdrecord
<gnomefreak> jester45: does it state why it fails if you maybe click more info or something like that
<gean> jester45: try k3b (KDE equivalent) instead. sometimes it has a better burn!
<jester45> it has no more info
<LuisMendes> I wanna try Banshee Player, but I have a few questions; Is there an equalizer?
<ArrenLex> K3B is life.
<Crippy-Boy> Theyre both just front ends :-/
<tyler2435> its not working
<jester45> i like cui its fun
<tyler2435> i installed the one thing
<tyler2435> and i did cd \usr\tyler\home\desktop\x3\
<tyler2435> then ./configure
<tyler2435> and still
<gean> sure, just leard about cdcrecord and mkisofs... but the eyecandies make life easier..
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, do you have a link to what your trying to install
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> yeah
<tyler2435> 1m
<cpk2> tyler2435: what are you trying to install?
<kromel> There a way I can tell an application to load on workstation 2 instead of 1?
<tyler2435> an ircd
<Crippy-Boy> Ill try compiling it aslong as its not hooge
<maccam94> Cass: [17179590.184000]  intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 54868 usecs \ [17179590.184000]  intel8x0: clocking to 48000 \
<jrib> kromel: possibly with devilspie if you wan't to make it a rule that happens every time
<tyler2435> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=72192
<maccam94> erm does edgy use AIGLX by default?
<tyler2435> its X3 and nefarious ircu
<f00> hello people
<halex-ab> maccam94, it's built in be default, you gotta enable it though
<kromel> jrib, yep, want to do it every time.  I'll check devilspie out.  Thanks!
<tyler2435> im trying to run them through the command line
<jrib> ubotu: tell kromel about devilspie
<Cass> maccam94, not usefull then
<gean> ok, folks, time to go: Bye! May the spirit of UbuntU be with U !
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Which package did you download?
<cpk2> tyler2435: I am pretty sure there are ircd's in the repos
<f00> i'm an "expert" user. I do not know ubuntu. Will the alternate release be more suitable to me?
<jester45> running gnomebaker as root does not work
<tyler2435> uh
<tyler2435> its nefarious and x3
<jester45> getting kk3b
<Crippy-Boy> foo: depends if you want an install gui or not
<tyler2435> the two
<Cass> jester45, you mean it dont start or still fails
<tyler2435> im trying to ./configure and compile them via the command lin
<tyler2435> e
<Cass> jester45, ill be surprised of k3b works as well, cdrecord will be the prob
<tyler2435> i heard the founder died
<tyler2435> sucks
<tyler2435> ;/
<kromel> jrib, sounds like it will do exactly what I want it to do.  Thank you so much for the quick response to my question.
<f00> Crippy-Boy: alternate only differs for text-only install?
<jrib> kromel: np
<Crippy-Boy> foo: as far as i know
<deitarion> Is there anything I should know (beyond the debian instructions) when building packages of my creations for Ubuntu users?
<root___> hello
<deitarion> Please note that I haven't read the debian instructions yet, so "beyond" includes equivalent instructions of higher quality.
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, ./configure works fine for me, Nefarious-1.0.1
<root___> having a trouble starting up my system.... it seems to hang on loading /etc/rc.local
<hp-ibm> 
<jrib> ubotu: tell deitarion about motu
<root___> i looked at the file and there is nothing in it....
<Crippy-Boy> Crippy-Boy, are you sure you have build-essential installed?
<wickedpuppy> is it jap or chinese ?
<jester45> k3b
<deitarion> Thanks.
<jester45> oops
<root___> how do i delete a file i had to compile myself?
<ixian_> Hi i need help... i am running breezy badger and followed the instructions here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion ) to install firefox 1.5.. however the flash player does not work. i have installed flashplayer-mozilla and it doesn't work in FF 1.5 because im guessing it installed to the old firefox. can someone help me out?
<jrib> deitarion: there is an intro guide on help.ubuntu.com that you should be sure to check out as well
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy
<deitarion> That looks Chinese to me. I don't recognize any katakana or hiragana in it.
<tyler2435> whatd you do through the command line?
<root___> anyone?
<tyler2435> exactly
<tyler2435> ?
<jrib> root___: can you be more specific?  You delete files with rm
<ixian_> oh and i used the auto script on that page to do it.
<root___> uninstall
<Steil_> In Japanese dictionaries, the term "Jap" is only defined as a disparaging term used against the Japanese people, like it is the case in many English language dictionaries.
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: what *exactly* did you type in the command line?
<jrib> root___: you can try 'make uninstall' from the same place you ran 'make install', but no guarantees.  In the future try to use checkinstall
<Cass> tyler2435, what errors do you get at configure
<Crippy-Boy> tyler: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OP4qZ567.html
<jrib> ubotu: tell root___ about checkinstall
<bun-bun> ixian_: have a look at easyubuntu http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<tyler2435> its not configure errors lol
<root___> rgr
<root___> ty
<Cass> tyler2435, pastebin it so we can see the issue
<tyler2435> i also happen to not be on my linux box
<tyler2435> iv got 2 pcs
<tyler2435> otherwise i wouldve pasted it right in ;P
<tyler2435> ive got 2 pcs right here heh
<Cass> heh, symptoms then ?
<ixian_> bun-bun, will that work in my case though? i have firefox 1.5, which was not installed thorugh the package manager
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: whatd you type through the command line though?
<ixian_> *through
<Crippy-Boy> tyler, i just extracted, cd ~/Desktop/sourcedir, ./configure
<jshamash66> Can someone suggest a good program for creating pdf files (particularly, from .odt to .pdf)
<tyler2435> um
<junmin> hi, somebody has ATI IGP 340M with Xgl here?!
<Quintin> jshamash66: .......... OpenOffice??
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Just make sure you have build-essential installed
<jrib> jshamash66: openoffice lets you export to pdf
<tyler2435> i do.
<tyler2435> i installed it.
<jshamash66> oh ok thanks
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, type gcc in terminal, whats the output?
<Quintin> How do I make my sound go through the PC speaker ??  It does that in debian, but no ubuntu
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> gcc: no input files
<Crippy-Boy> build-essential is fine then
<Crippy-Boy> whats the output from running ./configure? the exact output
<RichW> PC Speaker? your gonna try and get music coming out of that little thing?
<RichW> lol!
<tyler2435> bash: cd: ~desktopnefarious-1.0.1./configure: No such file or directory
<MoDoco> HELP-----I just got rid of Mandriva, & installed ubuntu, I am using an Nvidia Gforce 5700FX Ultra. I installed the Nvidia-glx. everything works till I (shut down) then the screen goes crazy, and the system WILL NOT shut down. can enyone help?
<Dr_willis> RichW,  ,  been there, done that .. ages ago
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> it sucked
<RichW> Didnt know it was possible
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: bash: cd: ~desktopnefarious-1.0.1./configure: No such file or directory
<RichW> sounds like a laugh
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, I hope you pasted that wrong, if not theres your error.
<tyler2435> no
<Cass> tyler2435, configure is not a dir ... cd to the sourcedir and ./configure
<pppoe_dude> anyone tried opening an svg file in dia? its not doing anything
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: its what i got.
<tyler2435> Cass: he did ./configure himself with it.
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: whatd i do wrong then?
<Cass> tyler2435, yeah but you seem not to
<tyler2435> obviously
<Crippy-Boy> Look at what i pasted, you just need to do exactly that
<Cass> you seem to try to cd to it
<tyler2435> but that doesnt help me
<ixian_> Hi i need help... i am running breezy badger and followed the instructions here ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion ) to install firefox 1.5.. however the flash player does not work. i have installed flashplayer-mozilla and it doesn't work in FF 1.5 because im guessing it installed to the old firefox. can someone help me out? i installed it using the script on that page
<ed1t> is there a way to install nubuntu on your hard disk then to just use iso as a live cd?
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy: cd ~/Desktop/sourcedir
<tyler2435> type that in?
<Quintin> ixian_: use firefox to install the plugin ?
<Crippy-Boy> cd to the source directory in my case ~/Desktop/Nefarious-1.0.1
<Crippy-Boy> Whatever the source directory is tyler
<junmin> hi, somebody has ATI IGP 340M with Xgl here?!
<Cass> tyler2435, ~/Desktop/Nefarious-1.0.1 ; ./configure
<Crippy-Boy> Then just ./configure when your in the dir
<tyler2435> btw
<tyler2435> also
<tyler2435> why do i use \'s and you use /'s?
<ixian_> Quintin, i try, it says i have to do a manual install..
<tyler2435> for paths
<jrib> how do I solve this problem:  "zsh: too many open files in system"  (besides closing files)
<ed1t> is there a way to install nubuntu on your hard disk then to just use iso as a live cd?
<Cass> tyler2435, \ is windows
<Cass> tyler2435, \is the escape char in *nix
<tyler2435> no
<tyler2435> its not
<tyler2435> heh
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  hmm.. that sort of sounds weird.... if you install it.. why do you need the cd?
<tyler2435> because i cant get around with /
<tyler2435> and i can with \
<ed1t> Dr_willis you cant install it thats the problem
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  you just said you installed it...
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  you mean "COPY" the iso file to hd, and install from the iso file?
<Cass> tyler2435, strange ...
<ed1t> Dr_willis yes
<jmac__> I have Compiz installed and it works fine, but when I try to select gnome as a session the desktop starts to load and then boots me back to the login screen. Where (besides google, I've searched) would I look to find the root cause?
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  not that i am aware of.. vmware perhaps.. but thats not a good way to do it.
<Tonren> Guys, I'm trying to access computers on the local Windows network, but when I open up one of the workgroups, I get a "The contents of this folder could not be displayed" error.  How can I circumvent this?
<ed1t> Dr_willis do they have like a package for fluxbox? like how they have kubuntu-desktop
<Cass> Tonren, you authenticated to windows lan ?
<lebafar> Hi, I am lookig for a .mpc converter to mp3. Does anybody have any idae about it please?
<attah> Hi folks, i'm getting a very annoying error trying to install a old loki game: "setup.sh: 9: function: not found x86" any ideas? (works fine in dapper)
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  all the packages for kubuntu exist for ubuntu, and xubuntu, and whatever-ubuntu-variant. :)
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  they all use the same repos.
<ed1t> Dr_willis so there should be package for nubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_willis> attah,  see whats on line 9
<Tonren> Cass: I'm not sure what that means, but I'm pretty sure I have, because I can access SOME workgroups, but not others
<Dr_willis> ed1t,  ive never heard of nubuntu befor.. wtf is it.
<gandalfcome> can't connect to my swat (samba) running on ubuntu dapper server? please help
<Dr_willis> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tyler2435> 
<ed1t> Dr_willis nubuntu.org
<tyler2435> tyler@tyler-desktop:-$ cd ~\desktop\nefarious-1.0.1\
<tyler2435> > ./configure
<tyler2435> bash: cd: ~desktopnefarious-1.0.1./configure: No such file or directory
<tyler2435> 
<lebafar> Ive heard about gnormalize but I am not sure if it works on Ubuntu?
<tyler2435> there
<Dr_willis> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ed1t> Dr_willis ubuntu with fluxbox
<tyler2435> thats exactly in the command line
<ixian_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<root___> ok i have seriously powned my system
<Crippy-Boy> ed1t, just install fluxbox?
<harisund> Dr_willis, what's nubuntu?
<Dr_willis> wouldent that be Flubuntu :)
<root___> i dont know how i did it though
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy:
<tyler2435> tyler@tyler-desktop:-$ cd ~\desktop\nefarious-1.0.1\
<tyler2435> > ./configure
<tyler2435> bash: cd: ~desktopnefarious-1.0.1./configure: No such file or directory
<tyler2435> thats it.
<Artemis3> anyone familiar with v4l2?
<Cass> Tonren, im wodering if the ones you cannot access have got some kind of domain restrictions on them, and the ones you can access are shared to all
<MoDoco> HELP-----I just got rid of Mandriva, & installed ubuntu, I am using an Nvidia Gforce 5700FX Ultra. I installed the Nvidia-glx. everything works till I (shut down) then the screen goes crazy, and the system WILL NOT shut down. can enyone help?
<root___> when starting up... what comes after loading boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, because you using the escape char instead
<Tonren> Cass: Last term, I was able to connect to the one that I can't connect to now, in Windows
<Dr_willis> Hmm tyler2435  isent it cd ~/Desktop/whatever
<Crippy-Boy> hence why your getting >
<Tonren> Cass: I'm on a college campus, and it's "mshome', the default workgroup
<Crippy-Boy> tyler, Do this
<Dr_willis> cd, see where you cd'd to :P
<ChocoCid> forward slashes, not backwards slashes. this isn't DOS
<root___> what is the command to reconfigure x?
<tyler2435> i understand.
<raknam> hey, i just installed vnc4server, and i was wondering how i access the configuration files? is there an app
<tyler2435> but it didnt work when i used forward heh
<tyler2435> 1 minute then
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> odd
<tyler2435> ... ill try again
<Cass> Tonren, nothing has changed since last term ?
<jmac__> root - gconf-editor
<Cass> Tonren, could be the share owner has restricted it
<Crippy-Boy> tyler, Thats because file names are case sensative, Desktop has uppercase D
<Tonren> Cass: Nope.  I can access it from Windows... checked on another computer
<jmac__> Not sure if that's what you mean?
<Dr_willis> raknam,  read the vncserver script. :P it details what it reads from where
<tyler2435> well if i use / then i cant cd ANYWHERE
<gandalfcome> dr_willis it doesnt talk about swat installation
<root___> i would love too but i cant get a display
<ChocoCid> just cd one at a time then
<Crippy-Boy> tyler, show me the output of using /
<ChocoCid> like cd Desktop
<ChocoCid> which is actually the problem
<Cass> Tonren, is this share server 2000 or XP or what >
<ChocoCid> linux is case-sensitive
<ChocoCid> it's Desktop, not desktop
<Crippy-Boy> ChocoCid, i just said that :P
<Tonren> Cass: Um, I think it's just an ad-hoc server.  I'm assuming that most people who run it are on XP.
<ChocoCid> ah, got lost in the conversation :P
<raknam> dr_willis: where do i find that? sorry i'm relatively new to linux
<Cass> Tonren, no i mean the server, could be it 2k3 server or something ...  and possibly you need an account on it now you have to authenticate with
<Dr_willis> use 'which vncserver' and see where its at..
<tyler2435> bash: cd: /home/tyler/Desktop/nefarious-1.0.1/: No such file or directory
<Cass> Tonren, what user are you logged in as under windows and what is the user under linux
<Tonren> Cass: I don't think so.  I can access it without authentication on another windows computer.
<root___> i need to know the command to recongifure xorg... what is it?
<tyler2435> but i CAB get there using \ anyway
<tyler2435> can*
<jrib> root___: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tyler2435> but i still cant ./configure either way
<Tonren> Cass: Also, I'm fairly certain that our IT staff has no idea how to set that up.
<raknam> dr_willis, thank ya
<Tonren> Cass: They can barely work the packet-shaper.
<tyler2435> bash: cd: /home/tyler/Desktop/nefarious-1.0.1/: No such file or directory
<tyler2435> crimsun
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy*
<Dr_willis> Several VNC-related files are found in the directory $HOME/.vnc:
<lebafar> I cant find this gnormalize app even when I look for a synaptic search on ubuntu. Any idea if it is compatible?
<jmac__> root - are you using xorg?
<root___> correction
<Dr_willis> tyler2435,  learn to hit the TAB key to do file name completion to avoide typos
<Crippy-Boy> tyler try cd ~/Desktop what happenes then?
<Tonren> Cass: My fiancee's windows laptop is logged in as "Sarah" and I'm logged in as "mcantor" on my Linux laptop.
<hockyhair> is there a package for libtoolize?
<hockyhair> !libtoolize
<Cass> Tonren, haha, need to see the output of smbclient -L <ipaddress> -N   do you get any
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libtoolize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<A> Ubuntu is ~680MB .. The only disc I have is DVD-r (and  not CD-R/RW) .. And Nero doesn't allow me to burn into DVD, cause of it's file size, is there a way around this?
<root___> i need to know what the command is to uninstall the kde gdm and reinstall it... i think the 3ddesk package botched it
<Cass> Tonren and your fiance is able to access the share then ?
<tyler2435> er
<tyler2435> im in
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy
<tyler2435> o0
<Dr_willis> A - ive heard people ask that same Q befor.. but not sure if its doable.
<tyler2435> it worked
<Dr_willis> A i did it by mistake once.. andit dident work/boot
<lebafar> In other words is it possible to obteign a app other than searching from inside the system ?
<tyler2435> i still need to keep navigating through tho
<Dr_willis> tyler2435,  your bash-fu is improving... :)
<tyler2435> heh
<junmin> hi, somebody has ATI IGP 340M with Xgl here?!
<jmac__> root sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<A> Dr_willis I tried burning 3.7GB iso image, and worked. But not for 680mb (Ubuntu,.iso) :( I guess cause of it's size !
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, Now cd into the source directory (REMEMBER: Case sensative)
<cafuego> junmin: Mot quite, IGP320 (works more or less fine)
<Tonren> Cass: That's odd... now she can't.  Ugh... I wish they'd just fire the IT staff already
<tyler2435> wohz
<tyler2435> Crippy-Boy
<tyler2435> i used ~/Desktop/
<tyler2435> then cd \X3\
<tyler2435> then i could ./configure
<tyler2435> but i couldnt do cd /X3/
<tyler2435> its weird heh
<Cass> Tonren, possibly the added a firewall or your clients have one in place stopping smb traffic
<tyler2435> i did get it to ./configure though.
<Crippy-Boy> :-/
<tyler2435> its weird
<tyler2435> heh
<junmin> cafuego, ???
<tyler2435> ill keep messing with it
<A> Dr_willis so, your telling me, there is no way to insert the ~680MB Ubuntu Desktop ISO Image, into my DVD-R ?
<Tonren> Cass: I'm absolutely certain that not EVERY computer on the workgroup has a firewall up
<Tonren> Cass: And there's absolutely no reason for IT to have added one
<Tonren> Cass: Also, I was just talking to someone yesterday who was browsing the intranet
<Cass> tyler2435, you wont get /X3 to work unless X3 is in the root dir (under /)
<Dr_willis> tyler2435,  you DONT want to use \   :) pull that key off the keyboard.. :) untill youlearn to use it properly
<Dr_willis> A i burnt one  once that way.. it dident boot..
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, When your in ~/Desktop, you dont need the leading /, Also when your in desktop, paste the output of ls for me?
<Crippy-Boy> in a pastebin
<Dr_willis> A ive heard that some windows tools can do it.. but never tried
<tyler2435> actually
<tyler2435> i just got it working
<tyler2435> ..
<tyler2435> that way
<A> Dr_willis perhaps, you burned it the wrong way?
<tyler2435> 0o
<root___> x is looking for /dev/wacom... what is that?
<tyler2435> i just got it working using \ also
<tyler2435> and
<Tonren> tyler2435: I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but try using punctuation instead of the enter key, dude
<tyler2435> Dr_willis: thats a good idea i personally think
<Cass> Tonren, without seeing the ouput of smbclient -L <server> -N i cant judge
<tyler2435> Tonren: ill do what i want heh
<Tonren> Cass: What's the server name of the default windows network?
<Cass> Tonren, i mean do you get a list of shares with that ?
<Dr_willis> A i dident mean to burn it at all.. i grabbed the wrong disk :P
<lebafar> Does audio convert converts mpc to mp3?
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, I dont mean to sound like a dick here, But why dont you read a linux basics doc, Learn how to navigate, manage files etc properly.
<tyler2435> i did
<tyler2435> heh
<Cass> Tonren, i duuno your network mate, it must have an ip address
* Dr_willis agrees with Crippy-Boy 
<tyler2435> i went through the docs.
<Dr_willis> Read it again....
<tyler2435> -.-
<Tonren> Cass: Oh, it's proably just my default gateway
<Dr_willis> you must of missed part of the  basics. :)
<Cass> Tonren, just use the smb name
<tritium> Crippy-Boy: be nice please
<Tonren> Cass: Sorry, I don't know what you mean by that...
<hou5ton> at one point, on a previous Ubuntu install, I had the Win key set so that it opened Synaptic, but now I can't remember how I did that.  I'vfe checked the Preferences Menu options, etc, and can't find how I did that.  Any ideas?
<tyler2435> well i just compiled X3
<lebafar> Hey could someone help me here please?
<Cass> Tonren, nope not unless its runnig a router
<tyler2435> thank you all for your help
<tyler2435> appreciate it
<Crippy-Boy> tritium, I was being nice, it was meant in a polite way ;-)
<A> Dr_willis what burning software, did you used?
<Cass> Tonren, well i mean just use the name of the box under windows network
<Dr_willis> tyler2435,  check out tldp.org for guides
<Crippy-Boy> tyler2435, did you make && make install?
<Tonren> Cass: I'm not talking about a box... I'm talking about a workgroup.
<Dr_willis> A i think i used k3b
<tyler2435> i only make'd.
<tyler2435> but i do see an executable
<Cass> Tonren, yeah but the "box" that is shareing the files is a memer of a workgroup
<Tonren> Cass: Yeah, but I can't even access the workgroup!
<Cass> Tonren, ok what is the name of the share you try to access or cant you see the workgroup at all ?
<Tonren> Cass: If I go to "windows network", I can see a list of all the workgroups.  When I doubleclick "mshome", I get the error.
<MoDoco>  HELP-----I just got rid of Mandriva, & installed ubuntu, I am using an Nvidia Gforce 5700FX Ultra. I installed the Nvidia-glx. everything works till I (shut down) then the screen goes crazy, and the system WILL NOT shut down. can enyone help?
<A> anyone knows "rubso" ?
<Cass> Tonren, ok in that case there probably is a problem with the mshome workgroup or your client does not know how to find it
<Tonren> Cass: Yeah, apparently now no one can connect to it.  It's not Linux's fault.  XD
<fowlduck> MoDoco: press ctrl + alt + f2
<fowlduck> MoDoco: login
<Cass> Tonren, heh thats a releif then :-D
<fowlduck> MoDoco: type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fowlduck> MoDoco: configure your card as you see fit
<Tonren> Cass: How do I use smbclient to get a client listing of a workgroup, or connect to any arbitrary computer on the network whose name I know?
* chupacabra wonders why a new install of ubuntu crashes on this box that has run gentoo for 2 years.
<tyler2435> okw
<tyler2435> well
<tyler2435> thank you for your help
<tyler2435> it workspretty good now
<fowlduck> MoDoco: make sure you choose the the nvidia driver and not nv
<tyler2435> :)
<Cass> Tonren, smbclient -L servername -N will give a list of shares on that
<tyler2435> cya.
<Cass> Tonren, man smbclient will tell all you need to know
<chupacabra> seems better since i turned the screensaver off
<czer323> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fowlduck> chupacabra: because you're relying on a lot of autoconfiguration which doesn't always get it just right.  At least, that's what I think
<Dr_willis> 'using samba' is a very good book on samba - thats avilable ONLINE for Free. (well the older editions are)
<Tonren> Cass: LOL, I was wondering when you were going to get tired of me and tell me to look at the man page
<fowlduck> chupacabra: and instead of border-line-trolling, ask a question
<Cass> Tonren, no at all ... its just easier for you to read than me to try to explain ...   im happy to help get you connected but man will teach
<Tonren> Cass: I know, I was just being facetious.  :P
<lebafar> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Cass> Tonren, :-p
<PseudoPlacebo> Question- how hard is it to get dual-screen working on Dapper?
<codecaine> anyone in here use gedit extensively?
<halex-ab> PseudoPlacebo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<codecaine> im looking for some key binding information, what keys do what while in the editor
<daryl_> excuse me, anyone know how to get ipx to work with Linux?
<PseudoPlacebo> halex-ab: I'm not using Nvidia nor am I using a TV...
<halex-ab> PseudoPlacebo, sorry, wrong link..
<halex-ab> If you're using ATI, then I have no idea how to do dualscreen..
<suff0kate> can u get itunes on this?
<halex-ab> NVIDIA can use TwinView
<izm99> hey all.  how do i use scp to copy to a pathname that has a space in it?  I've tried all the quotes/escapes I can think of.
<ciphernemo> What's the difference between Removal and Complete Removal in Synaptic Package Manager?
<Jbirk> Hello
<Jbirk> I installed No Machine's NX Server
<Jbirk> and NX Node
<Jbirk> and NX Client
<Jbirk> But, I cannot login to it
<Jbirk> It get Authentication failed
<Ransom1> I folks... I was hoping I could beg some help off of somebody.  I'm a linux noob though.   I just installed 64 Bit Ubuntu, and I can't seem to get it to regognize my wireless
<paotzu> ciphernemo: removal is like using apt-get remove, complete removal is using --purge, so it deletes the configuration files
<Cass> izm99, scp filenam server:/pathto/dir\ with\ space/
<ciphernemo> paotzu: ahhhh, thx! :)
<izm99> Cass, that doesn't work.
<Ransom1> I found some linux drivers on the intel site, but I can't seem to figure out how to install them correctly
<Megaqwerty> I was wondering if there was any way I could resume a download in firefox after a computer restart. I have the .part file, does that help?
<tritium> Ransom1: which wireless?
<Cass> izm99, no ?  strange ... have you tried scp filename server:"/pathto dir with space"
<PseudoPlacebo> WHere is xorg.conf ?
<pedro> eu fui tentar instalar ... o xgl aki e agora toda vez quando vo iniciar o sistema da um erro-- soh da pra entrar por startx
<Ransom1> Intel Pro 3945
<tritium> PseudoPlacebo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<halex-ab> PseudoPlacebo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ransom1> Centrino Core Duo 2 1.8
<PseudoPlacebo> Thanks thanks.
<PseudoPlacebo> =] 
<izm99> Cass, yep.  also no worky.
<pedro> como eu fao pra resolver isso:?
<cpk2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Somazx> I could use some help. I'm trying to upgrade from warty to hoary. It seems I need to switch the kernel ... how do I proceed on this?
<pedro> #ubuntu-br
<Jbirk> has anyone got No Machine working?
<cpk2> hrmm i dont think he was speaking spanish actually =P
<Megaqwerty> is there any way I could resume a download in firefox after a computer restart? I have the .part file, does that help?
<Megaqwerty> cpk2: No, I'm pretty sure that was french
<ChocoCid> yeah, go back to the same page and click download again in firefox
<cpk2> i saw the fui and just assumed spanish heh
<PseudoPlacebo> Ugh. The dapper install. How do I change the screen resolution about 800x600.
<PseudoPlacebo> My system preferences thing has only one option: 800x600
<Ransom1> Tritium: hey man... do you know if they are supposed to install automatically on either the 64 or 32 bit versions?  And how hard is it to install one of those tarball files.  I just spent the last 2 hours trying with no luck.  :)
<tritium> PseudoPlacebo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose the resolutions you want
<paotzu> Ransom1: Ransom1: you can try searching for intel 3945 and dapper, there are a couple of different messages about it with some instructions
<tritium> Ransom1: they should, yes.  I have ipw2200, and it works out of the box
<izm99> Cass, it returns "ambiguous target"
<Ransom1> tritium: 64 or 32bit?
<Megaqwerty> ChocoCid: I clicked the link, and it only gives me two options "Open with" and Save to Disk"
<paotzu> Random1: looks like what people are doing is upgrading the firmware on those
<ChocoCid> click the same as before, it *should* resume where it left off
<Megaqwerty> nope
<Cass> izm99, have you tried quouting and escaping ? or even scping from the remote dir to the local one ?
<PseudoPlacebo> DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<PseudoPlacebo> =\
<Megaqwerty> argh, is there some kind of download manager extension for firefox?
<Ransom1> paotzu: do you know if that's a 32/64 bit issue?
<Dr_willis> Megaqwerty,  last i looked the firefox extension site had some
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<Tonren> Hey guys, is there a way to access an AIM fileshare using Linux?
<Megaqwerty> I think you can do it with gaim
<tritium> Ransom1: I have 32 bit, but it should work on 64 as well.
<paotzu> Ransom1: it's not, there are just some steps to get it working
<Ransom1> ok thanks guys.  Like I said I'm a total linux nooblet.  So I'll keep trying.
<Somazx> udev requires a kernel >= 2.6.8, upgrade aborted
<fraroco> hello eveybody, I have a HP laptop, dv1325, so When  I work with the battery feeding my laptop, It just fixies 30 min. and when I use my lap whith Windows it fixies for four hours, what's going on whith my battery??
<tritium> Ransom1: 3945 you said?
<Ransom1> tritium: correct.
<fraroco> hello eveybody, I have a HP laptop, dv1325, so When  I work with the battery feeding my laptop, It just fixies 30 min. and when I use my lap whith Windows it fixies for four hours, what's going on whith my battery??
<tritium> Ransom1: please run "modinfo ipw3945"
<Cass> izm99, or try scp "filename" "server:/pathto/dir\ with\ space"
<vladuz976> i want to design and print a product catalog. I was thinking of using latex since it gives nice quality printouts, anybody know other programs?
<Ransom1> tritum: done
<Dr_willis> scribus perhaps vladuz976
<MoDoco_> HELP----just installed Ubuntu, using an Nvidia Gforce 5700FX Ultra, installed the Nvidia-glx, everything works, have Nvidia splash screen when loading. But, when I shut down the system, the screen goes crazy, & the system WILL NOT shut down. CTRL+ ALT+ F4 just causes the screen to go black, with a bunch of dots, & it will not do enything else. Any ideas?
<tritium> Ransom1: did you get info back?
<vladuz976> Dr_willis: what is that?
<Ransom1> tritum: yup.  lots of stuff.  Apparently it can see it :)
<Dr_willis> vladuz976,  a Desktop Publisher program
<tritium> Ransom1: good
<Dr_willis> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 5056 kB, installed size 15360 kB
<paotzu> vladuz976 - scribus, pagestream (commercial), artstream (commercial)
<Dr_willis> I rember when Desktop Publshing was the 'big' thang. years ago
<tritium> Ransom1: please "sudo modprobe ipw3945", and then your wireless card should be seen
<Ransom1> tritum: that makes me think that maybe the driver is in fact installed...
<vladuz976>  paotzu thanks, i don't wanna buy anything unless it's really worth it
<brendon> hi all  using kubuntu,  just wondering what is the best ipod application,  as i use to use gtkpod on ubuntu dapper and edgy and it worked no probs i have installed kubuntu and gtkpod don't work  any ideas
<paotzu> vladuz976 - artstream is mostly for people who use SGI machines but there is a linux version
<Dr_willis> valehru,  Scribus - free :)
<izm99> Cass, I'm now having permission probs...  have to resolve.  Thanks for your help, I'll let you know if I get it working. :)
<tritium> Ransom1: it is installed by default with ubuntu kernels
<Cass> izm99, try user@server
<izm99> doesn't matter.  same user
<Ransom1> tritium: ok, just ran sudo modprobe ipw3945.  It then asked for the password, which I provided, and it went back to a black cd.
<Ransom1> tritium: yes, just a plain old default emt64 install
<Cass> izm99, but same user id on both boxes ?
<izm99> yep
<tritium> Ransom1: okay, fine.  Now try to configure your network
<Cass> izm99, as long as its not root :-)
<tritium> Ransom1: make sure "ipw3945" is listed in /etc/modules
<izm99> Cass, hah.  nope.  i bet that would work, tho
<Cass> izm99, heh, not unless ssh is set to allow root logins
<paotzu> I prefer scribus to most other things as it handles SVG nicely.
<A> Can I install my ubuntu from network?
* chupacabra longs for xfubuntu.
<izm99> Cass,  it is.  :)
<izm99> Cass, or I can at least su
<vladuz976> Dr_willis: cool, thanks. scribus looks really good. I'll try that. maybe if the business grows and I have need i'll try the others
<Dr_willis> A i think there is a pxe boot install method. The wiki/forums should mention it
<daryl_> how do I get IPX to work?  I'm trying to run starcraft, and it says it "Unable to initialize network provider"
<paotzu> A: there is a netboot image that installs from the ftp repository
<Ransom1> tritium: I don't have a folder under /etc named modules, but there's one named modprobe.d, and yes, there's a file in there that says 3945
<Cass> izm99, grep -i permit /etc/sshd/sshd_config and that should tell you if root logins over ssh is allowed.. su is different
<tritium> Ransom1: it's a file, not a folder
<chupacabra> what makes sudo better than just logging in?
<tritium> You want to list that module name in that file by editing the file.
<IcemanV9> !netinstall > A
<RichW> chupacabra: its called security.
<Quintin> chupacabra: you should never login as root
<A> I have XP on One PC, and Laptop (Which I want to install Ubuntu).
<chupacabra> one password. i dont get it
<Dr_willis> security is a process. :)
<Quintin> chupacabra: you can set a password for root, but if you are using sudo it uses the user's password
<Ransom1> tritum: found it.  it says:
<RichW> chupacabra: if windows did that.. virus's would have a harder time.
* chupacabra has been logging in as root since 83
<paotzu> chupacabra: one good reason is so that you don't accidentally do something like tar -zxvf a .tgz file in your home directory that had a /usr directory in it, then accidentally type rm -rf /usr instead of ./usr...
<Ransom1> tritium: lp, psmouse, rtc, sbp2, sr_mod
<Jbirk> Hello
<tritium> Ransom1: add ipw3945
<izm99> Cass, fyi: user@server:"/path/to/a\ dir/" works
<IcemanV9> !sudo > chupacabra ;)
<tritium> Ransom1: normally, it's autodetected, and you don't have to do what I'm telling you to do
<Ransom1> tritium: close and save?
<Cass> izm99, sweet :-)
<chupacabra> paotzu: a nix admin should pay attention
<Jbirk> I need help configureing nomachine
<Jbirk> the nx server
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<Quintin> chupacabra: that's a dumb comment.  *any* admin should be expected to have a clue.  regardless of the OS
<izm99> Cass, but i have a permission prob now.
<chupacabra> tru
<tritium> Ransom1: yes
<izm99> Cass, user/group is set to "1000"  ...
<izm99> must be how it's mounted...  it's my SD card in my PDA.  :)
<chupacabra> just seems time consuming to me.  sudo that is
<Cass> izm99, lol, thought you solved it ...   the uid/gid same on both sides ?
<Ransom1> tritium: trouble.  It doesn't appear that I have necessary permissions :)
<Quintin> I have a builtin speaker in an iPAQ desktop computer, and it outputs sound with Debian, but not with Ubuntu.  The soundcard *is* working, as I can plug in headphoens and get sound.  How do I get the builtin speaker going?
<tritium> Ransom1: you need to use sudo
<tritium> Ransom1: which editor are you using?
* chupacabra lost his sound today too
<paotzu> chupacabra: if you do a bunch of root commands in a row you can do sudo su and then exit out of it
<tritium> chupacabra: "sudo -i" then
<Cass> izm99, or does this user even have perms to write to the target dir ?  whats the ownershop/perms on path to dir
<izm99> Cass, no.  uid/gid=1000 on my pda....
<Ransom1> tritium: gedit?
<tritium> chupacabra: if you had time for gentoo compiling, you have time for sudo
<crimsun> chupacabra: have you filed a bug about it and provided relevant details or described it here?
<GiGaHuRtZ> The RT2500 wireless nic works "out of the box" in Ubuntu, right?
<chupacabra> cool.  but doesnt sudo not allow certain commands?
* IcemanV9 needs a TV break :) bbl
<Ransom1> tritium: it opened with it by default.  What's sudo?
<Cass> izm99, pda ... wow ..  though to get it to write remotly for the same user the uid;s have to match as this is what matters not the name ...  if you chmod 777 the target dir does it work ?
<paotzu> chupacabra: sudo also retains your "DISPLAY" variable setting if you want to run an GUI admin program
<tritium> !rootsudo > Ransom1
<izm99> Cass, if i create a new directory (with a space) it has uid/gid = "steve" and i can scp to it.
<chupacabra> crimsun: you can be sure it ubuntu crashes again i'll be running gentoo again.  I backed it up.
<izm99> Cass, but the directories that already exist there have uid/gid="1000"  ... which i'm not even sure what that is...
<paotzu> chupacabra: besides, it's not like you can't set up the root user if you really want to
<izm99> Cass, why are they 1000 is my question, i guess...
<chupacabra> paotzu: found that out and it is cool.
<chupacabra> that is weird to me
<crimsun> chupacabra: that's great, but that doesn't answer my question :-)
<Ransom1> tritium: sorry man, hardcore computer geek by linux newbie.  Are you refering to a command line?
<tritium> Ransom1: did you get a message from ubotu with a URL?
<Cass> izm99, thats probably the first user id used on creation of dir ...  try grep 1000 /etc/passwd /etc/group to see
<Cass> izm99, sorry i mean creation of user account
<chupacabra> that is your stock question/answer i am sure
<izm99> Cass, grep gave nothin
<Ransom1> tritium: no.
<Ransom1> tritium: I'm on a different system though in case you're trying a "net send" type thing.  With wireless down I'm using my desktop to do the research for this notebook. :)
<bud> can anyone recomend a good hard drive tester - i think i have got bad sectors on it due to over heating
<crimsun> chupacabra: as the de facto audio maintainer, yes, it is nearly the stock question. It doesn't really help me resolve the issue if no details are provided, hence the question.
<Cass> izm, then the user with a uid of 1000 does not exist on the target server ,,,  you get 1000 as owner of dir becasue the user does not exist else you would get a name
<swashbucklinstev> I can't find mkdev.sh but lm-sensors wants me to use it to make i2c devices.
<ubuntu_> hello
<izm99> Cass, hmmm...  ok.
<Teri2007> hello everyone
<ubuntu_> hi everydoby
<izm99> Cass, guess I should just chown chgrp everything?
<ubuntu_> my name is george
<chupacabra> i'm sure it will start working again so am not too worried.
<tritium> Ransom1: no problem
<Cass> izm99, yeah either that or create the steve user with uid 1000
<ubuntu_> am new in this OS
<chupacabra> i'll grok about and check it out then.
<izm99> Cass, steve already exists...
<izm99> :)
<Teri2007> can any of you help me with mysql on ubuntu
<rlandis> I can't get elmo to flush the messages after it delivers  them to my laptop
<ubuntu_> yes i can
<Cass> izm99, heh, or just add another user with 1000 then ... or chown steve dir then :-D
<chupacabra> video is no fun without sound
<bud> can anyone recomend a good hard drive tester - i think i have got bad sectors on it due to over heating
<Ransom1> tritium: any programs defaulted with Ubuntu that can re-save this file?  I'm looking down the list to see if anything looks like it will work.
<ubuntu_> i know wereverthing in mysql, posgre
<Dr_willis> chupacabra,  depends on the video.. :P i knwo some that are better with no sound. :(
<ChocoCid> doesn't fsck check the hard drive?
<chupacabra> hehehe
<ubuntu_> VIVA WINDOWS
<Cass> Dr_willis, heh beat me to that :-)
<tritium> Ransom1: just close it, and run "gksudo gedit /etc/modules", and re-edit it, then save it
<ajax4> bud: What brand?
<ubuntu_> WINDOWS VISTA THE BEST OS
<Cass> troll
<ladydoor> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ladydoor> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bud> ajax4, i have got a satellite pro laptop
<ajax4> bud: What brand hard drive?
<ubuntu_> YEAAAAAA WINDOWS IS THE NEW REVOLUTION
<IcemanV9> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu_> ON THE OS
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I set up / turn my SSH server on in Dapper?
<tritium> ubuntu_: I'll go ahead and warn you
<ChocoCid> just ban him :/
<statikeffeck> !vino-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<statikeffeck> !vino
<ubotu> vino: VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.5-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 162 kB, installed size 1776 kB
<deyan> Where can I find the changelog for a package?
<tritium> deyan: /usr/share/doc/<packagename>/changelog.Debian.gz
<izm99> Cass, chown -R steve.users *.* worked.  Thanks! :)
<bud> ajax4, do you know the comand to get a print out of hard ware
<Tonren> Hey guys, I got this error trying to install Samba:
<Tonren> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba is not a link to ../init.d/samba or /etc/init.d/samba
<PseudoPlacebo> !ssh
<Tonren> How do I fix it?
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Cass> izm99, yeehaa :-)
<nuked_omen> ubuntu: i don't like you
<bud> ajax4, I CANT REMEMBER
<ubuntu_> ANY WOMAN HERE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<chupacabra> i have been in #ltsp forever and love y'all embracing it.  I always cussed Debian though
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@189.166.83.47]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<ajax4> bud: Go to the website of the hard drive manufacturer...most of them have a diagnostic utility you can download.
<swashbucklinstev> I can't find mkdev anywhere.
<gnomefreak> ty
<Cass> ubuntu_, lol why are you a pimp ... looking to pimp them out
<swashbucklinstev> Anyone got any ideas? I'm on 6.06 Dapper
<Ransom1> tritium: tight.   Reboot?
<gnomefreak> was wondering where all the pinging was
<tritium> Ransom1: no need
<statikeffeck> Tonren: are you sure that is an error?
<tritium> Ransom1: just work on configuring your network now, and see if it works
<Tonren> statikeffeck: It might also be this: invoke-rc.d: dangling symlink: /etc/rc2.d/K09samba.   But I nkow it's an error because aptitude also outputs this:
<w30> ubuntu_, turn of your caps key. Please?
<bud> ajax4, i really dont like compling stuff
<Tonren> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 102
<tritium> w30: he's muted
<nuked_omen> ubuntu_: i don't like you
<Cass> w30, hes case insensitibve ...  typical winblowz troll
<Quintin> I have a builtin speaker in an iPAQ desktop computer, and it outputs sound with Debian, but not with Ubuntu.  The soundcard *is* working, as I can plug in headphoens and get sound.  How do I get the builtin speaker going?
<ajax4> bud: No, you download the utility from their site, burn it to a bootable cd or a floppy and reboot your computer and it will do the check.
<Ransom1> tritium: one thing that confuses me is that under "WEP PASSWORD" it gives two options "hexidecimal" or "ACSI II" (or something like that)
<statikeffeck> Tonren: oh ok I don't really know how to proceed from there. All I've been doing is following the Wiki step by step for everything
<Ransom1> tritium: I'm actually using a WPA encrypted network if that makes any difference
<ajax4> I get dependency errors when trying to install certain packages and I think it has something to do with trying to get XGL through the unofficial sources a while back. Can anyone help?
<nuked_omen> ubuntu needs a lot of tweaking to be useful
<nuked_omen> it's a shitty distro
<bud> ajax4, oh ok thanks
<fraroco> hello eveybody, I have a HP laptop, dv1325, so When  I work with the battery feeding my laptop, It just fixies 30 min. and when I use my lap whith Windows it fixies for four hours, what's going on whith my battery??
<tritium> nuked_omen: watch your language please
<fraroco> hello eveybody, I have a HP laptop, dv1325, so When  I work with the battery feeding my laptop, It just fixies 30 min. and when I use my lap whith Windows it fixies for four hours, what's going on whith my battery??
<nuked_omen> tritium: i don't like you
<tritium> Ransom1: you might want to install network-manager-gnome
<tritium> nuked_omen: warning
<Jbirk> I got the NX server working
<ChocoCid> yay trolls :\
<nuked_omen> tritium: i still don't like you
<Jbirk> the only problem is that the client always closes on its own
<Jbirk> I try to work and it just closes and shuts off
<tritium> nuked_omen: I could care less, but you need to stop spamming the channel.
<Ransom1> tritium: rats.  hard to do without WIFI.  I'll plug it in and give that a shot.  Anyway you think the drivers technically should work now?  If so I'll work on the configuration end no problem.  ANd thanks a ton man.  WIthout wireless it makes researching and learning this thing a pill
<tritium> Ransom1: it'll install wpasupplicant, which you'll need.
<Quintin> How do I force a default theme for all users?
<Teri2007> I had mysql running great.  Now when I try to start it I get: ...failed or took more than 6s.        Please take a look at the syslog. Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/debian.cnf Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<Teri2007> any ideas how to fix this?
<ladydoor> !language nuked_omen
<nuked_omen> i wasn't spamming the channel, i was speaking my mind in the freenode network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language nuked_omen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ransom1> tritium: hopefully eithernet works.  but I have to run.  I really really appreciate the help.  Take care
<ladydoor> !language > nuked_omen
<tritium> Ransom1: take care
<statikeffeck> Quintin: and not allow them to change it?
<nuked_omen> lauguage is english
<tritium> nuked_omen: well, you'll have to watch your foul language
<Quintin> statikeffeck: that is fine, but I want to specify a certain default
* nuked_omen is watching friends
<ChocoCid> yay, blatant trolling :(
<ChocoCid> seriously, grow up
<kromel> for the life of me, i cannot remember. how do I verify that my sound card is using: hw:0,0?
<Teri2007> help someone!
<statikeffeck> Quintin: I see. good question. I guess you would have to find out where the default files are stored for Gnome & Naut, then modify them
<fraroco> hello eveybody, I have a HP laptop, dv1325, so When  I work with the battery feeding my laptop, It just fixies 30 min. and when I use my lap whith Windows it fixies for four hours, what's going on whith my battery??
<daryl_> Excuse me, I found a Linux IPX-Howto page, and it suggests installing IPXD.  But IPXD doesn't seem to be available.  And it also suggests using ipxripd, but it doesn't seem to 'make' right on ubuntu.  Anyone able to help me install/configure ipx to work in Ubuntu?
<tritium> fraroco: fixies?  What does that mean?
<fraroco> tritium I do not know how to say " works"
<tritium> daryl_: ipx and ipxripd are available ubuntu packages in the repos
<Teri2007> can anyone hear me????????????????????
<gnomefreak> Teri2007: no
<tritium> Teri2007: no, but I see what you type
<statikeffeck> Quintin: I'm still learning how to search properly, but I would search for files that look like the gnome config files in your home directory somewhere else on the system
<Teri2007> just checking.... I used to get responses on this channel.... feeling ignored
<ajax4> Teri2007: If no one responds then no one knows the answer. Imagine what the channel would look like if every time someone asked a question, dozens of people all said "I don't know".
<tritium> daryl_: see below:
<daryl_> tritium, i found ipx, but I didn't find ipxripd.
<tritium> !ipx
<ubotu> ipx: utilities to configure the kernel ipx interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-3 (dapper), package size 35 kB, installed size 172 kB
<w30> fraroco, maybe you need some power management utulities or something? Google for Linux powermanagement, maybe something will show up?
<tritium> !ipxripd
<ubotu> ipxripd: IPX RIP/SAP daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7-13.1 (dapper), package size 21 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Teri2007> oh ok
<tritium> daryl_: they're both in universe
<ajax4> Teri2007: I'd try doing a Google search with the exact error message you got.
<fraroco> tritium:  do you understand?
<Teri2007> ajax4.  ok I'll try that
<tritium> fraroco: yes, sorry
<fraroco> w30:  how can I download it?
<w30> fraroco, What?
<daryl_> tritium, forgiv eme.  but I thought I had universe repository enabled.  how do I make sure I do?
<w30> fraroco, Google?
<fraroco> w30: no google, but powermanagement.."
<paotzu> quit
<daryl_> tritum, i didn't realize i had to search for the full name "ipxripd", I thought I could just search for ipx
<tritium> daryl_: System->Administration->Software Sources
<daryl_> tritium, I getting it now.
<tritium> daryl_: apt-cache search ipx should find it
<THX-1138_away> Hi tritium.
<tritium> hi THX-1138_away
<daryl_> tritium, its installed now. thanks
<w30> fraroco, What I meant was Google for it and let Google lead you to info or a site.
<tritium> daryl_: cool
<ajax4> I get dependency errors when trying to install certain packages and I think it has something to do with trying to get XGL through the unofficial sources a while back. Can anyone help?
<THX-1138> tritium - another convert. - What will bill gates do if this continues?...
<tritium> THX-1138: :)
<Quintin> I am getting green flickers in my videos sometimes with both vlc and mplayer... horizontal lines
<Quintin> any ideas how to fix this ?
<Ernie> Hi, I have an atheros wifi card, and whenever WEP is enabled using the network config, I'm not able to connect.  Any ideas?
<fraroco> w30:  I do not know how the powermanagement works so I need help to do it.
<KanRiNiN> Hey, I have a question about the ATI drivers, and yes I've worked through the wiki.
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<botxj> hey can i ask about that?
<twowordz> that was just an intro ;)
<w30> fraroco, I don't either but Google does, Go see Google.
<KanRiNiN> Well, the xorg-driver-fglrx was working fine until I upgraded some packages including the kernel and now the package won't work, nor will method 2
<KanRiNiN> my xorg is fine, the same as it was
<THX-1138> tritium - Are the boot cheatcodes?
<bruenig> I love how the ubotu message which is very demeaning and almost says "hey retard, ask your question" ends with a :) I guess to soften the blow
<twowordz> KanRiNiN: the driver is a module, if you use another kernel, you ahve to reinstall it
<phr0stbyte> HAHA! bcm43xx is now working - without network manager!
<phr0stbyte> or ndiswrapper
<w30> !retard
<fraroco> w30: ok thanks for help..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KanRiNiN> right.  I did that too.  I think it's because when I ran aticonfig it put 2 screen and monitor sections in there
<KanRiNiN> but now can't tell which one's right
<tritium> THX-1138: huh?
<fraroco> w30:  do you know how can I refresh my firefox?
<THX-1138> tritium - are there boot cheatcodes to turn off/on dma select vga in place of vesa?
<wickedpuppy> bruenig, we apologise ... we will change it to RTFM next time...
<tritium> THX-1138: I don't understand what you're asking
<bruenig> wickedpuppy, I like it, just find it kind of annoying, but rtfm would be funny too
<w30> fraroco, click on view and then reload
<Quintin> I have a builtin speaker in an iPAQ desktop computer, and it outputs sound with Debian, but not with Ubuntu.  The soundcard *is* working, as I can plug in headphoens and get sound.  How do I get the builtin speaker going?
<bruenig> kind of amusing*
<rlandis> anyone know elmo mail
<ajax4> !libfontconfig1
<ubotu> libfontconfig1: generic font configuration library (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1.1ubuntu12 (dapper), package size 112 kB, installed size 260 kB
<wickedpuppy> bruenig, ask for help next time and i will gladly supply with healthy dose of rtfm ... hope you will find it amusing :P
<THX-1138> trittium - There was someone having problems with an older machine. they needed to turn off dma and enble vga.
<ajax4> !libfontconfig1 edgy
<ubotu> libfontconfig1: generic font configuration library - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 268 kB
<bruenig> and I will
<botxj> !ligglx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ligglx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> so long as it is followed with information
<botxj> !gtk
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<botxj> i love you Uberpussy
<botxj> i mean ubotu
<botxj> omg...
<botxj> sick names on here
<trappist> that'll learn you to use tab complete
<botxj> trappist: :)
<tritium> botxj: it's okay.  We know you used tab completion, so it's not your fault
<twowordz> but still some one here is called Uberpussy
<twowordz> ...
<THX-1138> tritium - lol
<foo> trappist: :)
<ChocoCid> what's wrong with uber cats? >_>
<foo>  Hm, ok, I installed gnome-cups-manager ... and I am trying to add the network printer, but I don't see the hp officejet driver. I  installed hpoj ...restarted cups, and restarted the cups manager ... still don't see the drive. What do I need to install?
<botxj> yes let's call them "cats" for confidentiality
<daryl_> tritium, this instruction says to build my kernel with IPX, Ethernet and /proc support.  do you know what it is asking me to do?
<tritium> daryl_: you should already have all that
<tritium> daryl_: ipx is built as a module (try "modinfo ipx" to verify)
<twowordz> IPX?
<twowordz> the network protocol?
<tritium> indeed
<twowordz> still around?
<daryl_> tritium, lol it said stuff... so i'm guessing its doing what your suggesitng.
<tritium> daryl_: good deal
<daryl_> tritium, so does tha tmean ipx is installed and configured?
<twowordz> support for it
<ajax4> Could someone Dapper check something on their install for me? I need to find out what version of libfontconfig1 they have installed. I'm trying to troubleshoot something.
<THX-1138> foo - What model officejet?
<trappist> what do I need to dpkg-reconfigure or update-alternatives for to get the ncurses debconf back, instead of qt
<foo> THX-1138: 6110
<jmillikin> I know that new packages are put into stable distros from time to time...do only security problems qualify? Or do bugfixes also count for that?
<THX-1138> foo - Ok, just curious about it.
<AlexC> i have ubuntu 6.06 and i'm getting the kubuntu disk... can i install kde on ubuntu without installing the new OS?
<tritium> daryl_: it means your kernel supports IPX
<craigbass1976> What's the difference between installing kde from universe repos or multiverse?
<crimsun> trappist: debconf
<botxj> AlexC, that is an emphatic YES YOU CAN!
<twowordz> craigbass1976: have a look at the versions
<mousepad> hello from south america!
<jmillikin> Because I have a buggy package installed in Dapper and Edgy. The Edgy package has a patch that fixes the buggyness, but I was wondering if the patch would show up in dapper
<foo> THX-1138: hm, ok.
<trappist> crimsun: oh.  duh.  thanks.
<alex_> hi! can anybody tell me how to install System.Data in my mono??
<daryl_> tritium, ok now it says to obtain, compile, and install ipxd.  but when I type ipxd, it seems to do stuff, so I think thats installed.  am I right?
<THX-1138> foo - The driver included with ubuntu didn't work did it.
<foo> THX-1138: on my desktop version, yes. but on the server edition and installing gnome-cups-manager - no.
<craigbass1976> twowordz: If I added the repos in the gui tool, will they be available for apt-get comands?  I'm new to ubuntu, but understand repos sort of frmo using Fedora and yum for so long
<ChocoCid> the gui is the frontend for apt
<craigbass1976> Cool
<twowordz> craigbass1976: yes
<ChocoCid> i'm fairly sure that if you edit the gui thing, ti's the same as editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<ChocoCid> you can look at that to check
<lilbit> how does one list existing users from the command line?
<THX-1138> foo - configuring printers has traditionally been difficult. (shrug)
<foo> THX-1138: Not on ubuntu.
<foo> THX-1138: desktop, at least. Ubuntu is the only distro that picks it up fine
<mister_roboto> jmillikin: do you have the backports repository enabled? i believe you would need that to get such backported bug fixes
<daryl_> tritium, man this instruction is killing me.  I'm guessin it expects me to have certain knowledge before attempting it.  its driving me insane, cause its not like i'm a new computer user.
<foo> It's just that this server edition installs minimal.
<jmillikin> mister_roboto: Yeah, I do. Should I request such a fix in the backports section of Malone then?
<AlexC> botxj, how?
<THX-1138> The desktop is easy - hp supporting linux and advances with gutenprint have made things a lot more mageable
<mister_roboto> jmillikin: i suppose. not sure exactly how they get handled
<daryl_> tritium, they keep telling me to do things, but not giving directions how to do them, and so forgive me
<craigbass1976> ok, how to install kde?  I did apt-get install KDE, tried KDE* (got broken dependency errors but I thought apt-get took care of those)  Oh wait, I guess lowercase tookcare ofit.
<ChocoCid> like what?
<botxj> AlexC it's easy, just use your package manager to search for "kde" and install them, then you can switch all you like
<AlexC> how do i install kde on ubuntu with the kubuntu disk
<ChocoCid> if it gives you a command, just stick it in the command line
<Flannel> AlexC: which kubuntu disk? desktop or alternate?
<botxj> you dont need the kubuntu disk to install kde on ubuntu
<AlexC> desktop
<AlexC> i have slowest internet conection
<mister_roboto> AlexC: if you're installing from kubuntu disk, you get kde by default
<Flannel> He's looking to add kubuntu to ubuntu.
<mister_roboto> Flannel: ahh
<botxj> Flannel which doesnt make sense, does it?
<Flannel> AlexC: you need to grab the Alternate ISO
<AlexC> can't download more than 20mb
<Flannel> botxj: yes it does, why wouldnt it?
<AlexC> why?
<botxj> kubuntu on ubuntu?
<Flannel> AlexC: because the desktop CD can't be used as a repository
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :)
<Flannel> botxj: sure, why not? gnome and kde installed?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: sure it can
<Flannel> mister_roboto: no it can't.
<ChocoCid> ah, internet connection
<ChocoCid> you can install kde from the disk, i just don't remember how
<Weirdbro> Is there any way to type unicode characters from their numbers?
<ChocoCid> i remember i installed ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu to try them all out, i just forgot how
<ChocoCid> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<mister_roboto> Flannel: you trying to tell me you can't install packages off the cd? i have done it, and had cdrom in the sources.list to do so
<botxj> Flannel, he's trying to install KDE on ubuntu, that seems redundant cause you can install kde from the repositories, no need for the kubuntu disk, right?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: so in what way can't you?
<ChocoCid> well, he said he has a slow internet connection
<Flannel> botxj: he has dialup
<botxj> or is AlexC... AH NOW I GET IT,,
<botxj> dialup...
<botxj> that explains it all
<Flannel> mister_roboto: the alternate ISO is a repository, the DVD is a repository, the Desktop CD isnt a repository, it's a linux image.
<tritium> daryl_: who is "they"?
* botxj hugs his 15mbps cable connection ... :)
<daryl_> tritium, heh the folks who wrote the instructional howto document
<AlexC> how do i get alternative cd?
<mister_roboto> Flannel: ok, must have been using the alternate because it was a cd
<Flannel> AlexC: you download it, unfortunately, or get someone to download it for you.
<Flannel> mister_roboto: was it dapper? or earlier?
<AlexC> i don't know anyone?
<AlexC> !
<mister_roboto> Flannel: dapper
<AlexC> 6.06
<indref> Well, I did it again.
<Flannel> AlexC: your other option to have both installed is to dualboot between them.  Have them both installed side by side.  Unfortunately, that's far from optimal
<indref> I messed with something that wasn't broken.
<indref> And now, it's broken.
<wickedpuppy> indref, that line is copy-righted to brittney spears ..
<indref> Heh.
<AlexC> but then i would have to partition
<indref> Could anyone tell me what I have done to my beloved nVidia drivers?
<Weirdbro> Is there any way to enter ALT codes without opening the character mapper?
<indref> Because they were working before I ruined them.
<wickedpuppy> indref, actually only you know what you did to your drivers ... can you tell me what i did to my ps2 ?
<indref> I had the legacy drivers installed.
<indref> Via the wishes of an online guide, I installed the newer ones, which deleted the old ones.
<ciphernemo> My System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution isn't allowing higher resolution options. Is there a .conf file somewhere I can edit to change it? I have the linux-restricted-`uname -r`, nvidia-glx, etc. packages installed correctly and nvidia drivers working for my X.
<botxj> !legacy
<wickedpuppy> ah k .. why ? if it was working before ... i thought normally if its working don't fix ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<indref> And now I'm stuck with the nv drivers.
* w30 looks for unruin key? IS it next to Windows key?
<wickedpuppy> indref, actually i am using nv drivers now .. its fine
<indref> Yes, they are fine. But they offer no accel support.
<indref> I had acell support before.
<ciphernemo> indref: are you looking to install nvidia drivers?
<indref> I did install them.
<indref> And then I ruined them :<
<tritium> indref: ubuntu packages?
<wickedpuppy> indref, may i ask how did you found out about the acceleration ?
<ciphernemo> indref: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<indref> I didn't need that, I used Synaptic.
<ciphernemo> indref: remove the packages (completely remove, ie: --purge) and then install them again
<indref> Hmm. That's an idea.
<reter> there is no internet on my ubuntu. how do i fix that?
<SeanTater> do most external hard drives work on Linux?
<ciphernemo> indref: make sure you install either nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy depending on your card
<indref> It says they are installed, but X says it's not there.
<alex_ubuntu> exit
<indref> I did legacy. Then, by accident, I did the nonlegacy. This deleted the legacy.
<ciphernemo> indref: what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file state for device driver under devices section?
<indref> I reinstalled the legacy, but it says they ain't there.
<indref> Just a sec.
<daryl_> hey tritium, it says an example is... ipx_internal_net add 0xab000000 1
<reter> i have no internet on my ubuntu. how do i configure it to get internet again
<ciphernemo> indref: purge all the nvidia stuff, and if you want, purge the linux-restricted-(kernel version) packages too
<daryl_> tritium, how do i know if I should use that command or if I xhould change the 0xab000000, to something else?
<indref> river		"nv"
<indref> driver that is
<THX-1138> reter - How do you usually connect? wired wireless dsl ppoe?
<ciphernemo> indref: then retry it... make sure to completely remove those packages (not regular remove) to wipe configurations
<indref> Ahh. I never did that. I will now.
<reter> THX-1138,  ethernet, dsl. not wireless
<ciphernemo> indref: nv driver is x/gnome default for nvidia, not accelerated or latest nvidia driver
<indref> True.
<ciphernemo> indref: nv is the equiv of open-source nvidia driver, where nvidia is restricted (free, but not open-source)
<sethk> indref, nv is open source.   nvidia, which comes from the nvidia company, is partly closed source.
<reter> THX-1138, i was upgrading to breezy and i did something that turned off my internet configuration
<THX-1138> reter - Would you like the link for point to point protocol ?
* ciphernemo hears an echo :)
<reter> THX-1138, what is that?
<indref> What I am going to do is completely remove all the nvidia drivers, plus the "Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386"
<THX-1138> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<indref> Which seems to be nvidia related.
<johnt> hello all I would like some help with my ati mirage graphics card if possible please
<indref> Then I will reinstall just the right ones.
<indref> Cool?
<THX-1138> reter - Did that help?
<ciphernemo> indref: sounds good.. by non-free, you mean "restricted" as they're listed via package sources
<indref> Yes
<ciphernemo> Didn't get answered yet... My System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution isn't allowing higher resolution options. Is there a .conf file somewhere I can edit to change it? I have the linux-restricted-`uname -r`, nvidia-glx, etc. packages installed correctly and nvidia drivers working for my X.
<john053> Enter text here...
<poptones> i rebuilt my kernel and got no audio with my tv card. anyone have an idea how to fix?
<crimsun> poptones: well, which tv card do you have?
<poptones> an ol hauppauge, one of the best supported it seems
<ciphernemo> poptones: have you installed ivtv, and if so, what version?
<sethk> indref, nv is not wrong.  If you don't need 3d, nv is just fine.
<indref> You are being very helpful ciphernemo, thank you :D
<indref> sethk, I need 3d accel
<ciphernemo> indref: np, I try :)  I have to since I'm linux-noobish
<sethk> indref, ok, then you want the other.  just wanted to make it clear
<poptones> crimsun, tvtimehas always "just owrked." however, when i installed adgy it also had this problem
<indref> ciphernemo, You are doing a lot better than me.
<indref> sethk, Thank you :D
<crimsun> poptones: I need the precise model #
<poptones> it also had this problem when i compiled the edgy kernel for dapper
<johnt> <sethk> i need 3d too
<sethk> johnt, ok
<sethk> johnt, I may be the only one here who doesn't need 3d.  :)
<indref> Hey!
<indref> Do I need this? "NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver development files"
<indref> dev files, what do they do.
<ciphernemo> indref: I doubt it... sounds like only if you want to develop 3d apps
<crimsun> if you're not sure, chances are you don't.
<wickedpuppy> for development ??
<indref> Oh. I don't. Cool.
<poptones> it's a first gen media 100. the bttv module reports it as model # 6138
<tgelter> who can help me get 5.1 surround sound w/ a nforce4 chipset?
<ixian_> i'm trying to install easyubuntu on breezy, but when i try to run the file it gives me a "could not run easyubuntu.deb, archive type not supported".. any help?
<johnt> <sethk> do you want me to tell you the prob or just go away lol??
<crimsun> poptones: did you pass an explicit model= parameter to it?
<poptones> yeah i tried both 2 and 10 (both hauppauge cards)
<sethk> johnt, of course, tell me the problem, I'll try to help
<reter> no
<indref> Why is there a "remove" and then a "really remove" option?
<reter> :(
<poptones> the thing is it just started doing this with the 2.6.17 kernel
<sethk> johnt, that's what this channel is for.
<poptones> before it always just worked
<poptones> five years now, never a problem
<jman_> Hi all whenever I try to burn an audio cd in serpentene I get this error"The disc writing has started but failed, the disc maybe unusable" even though when i inserted linux recognized it as a blank disc, any input would be appreciated thanks in advance :-)
<sethk> poptones, then back up a kernel version, and wait a couple of weeks until it gets fixed.
<indref> Seriously, that is weird, "Remove it, but don't really"
<sethk> indref, it isn't exactly that.
<nanno> upgraded to edgy but gdm says cfg is messed up... gdm loads but without a theme and gives error to login and select a theme.. this did not help what gives?
<poptones> but at least i got my cdrom back on my new core2 system, thats why i rebuilt the kernel
<ciphernemo> poptones: unfortunately, things are bound to change on a system when you update the kernel
<indref> sethk, Heh, what is it then? :D
<sethk> indref, it's more, remove it even if you think it doesn't matter whether or not you remove it.
<tgelter> does the soundblaster audigy work in 5.1 automatically? or should I just get an old Live! ?
<poptones> yeah. u think i should be asking in the kernel dev room?
<sethk> poptones, you can track down the kernel problem and fix it.
<sethk> poptones, might not be a bad idea to ask there
<indref> Ok! So now I have to change the xorg.conf part to "nvidia"
<poptones> is there a kernel dev room just for ubuntu? it has some other hacks i know are not in the main
<jman_> someone mind addressing my serpentine issue?
<indref> And all should be peachy and good.
<johnt> <sethk> I have this xorg-driver-fglrx installed but is is giving no direct renering and a mind blowing 4fps/
<ciphernemo> Still didn't get answered yet??... My System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution isn't allowing higher resolution options. Is there a .conf file somewhere I can edit to change it? I have the linux-restricted-`uname -r`, nvidia-glx, etc. packages installed correctly and nvidia drivers working for my X.
<nanno> ciphernemo: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> jman_, the fact that it is recognized as a blank cd is more or less irrelevant.  something is going wrong during the write.  An incomplete write generally produces an unusable cd (or at least, may produce one).
<ciphernemo> nanno: thx
<johnt> the card is a sis 670 aka ati mirage
<ciphernemo> nanno: which section of that file?
<mister_roboto> jman_: have u tried just using a different disk? maybe it IS unusable
<sethk> johnt, can you post your X log onto the paste web site?  there might be clues in it that we can look at.
<jman_> sethk: the problem is it doesn't specify the error, I have tried two different discs I just bought these discs
<ixian_> i'm trying to install easyubuntu on breezy, but when i try to run the file it gives me a "could not run easyubuntu.deb, archive type not supported".. any help? i am quite new to this
<sethk> jman_, to get more diagnostics, you man want to try burning from the command line.
<mister_roboto> jman_: or writing at a slower speed?
<sethk> jman_, I'm not familiar with that program (I only burn with command line) so I don't know where it might hide errors.  odds are it just discards the info.
<nanno> ciphernemo: your display device section - however, this may be better for you: back xorg.conf, open synaptic, then search for xserver-xorg. highlight it and goto package->configure... select auto detect
<jolt> Im wondering what people think of the 8774 nvidia driver and is it worth trying to install it
<johnt> <sethk> I cannot remember how the paste log ting works I only saw it once briefly
<johnt> thing
<nanno> ciphernemo: if that does not work just revert to the backup xorg.conf
<sethk> johnt, it's very easy, it's just a web site.  you use an editor, copy the text you want, then paste it into the box on the site.
<ciphernemo> nanno: thx, I'll try that
<sethk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<indref> Rebooting, wish me luck
<jman_> hey setk i just found the properties where you can change the write speed thank you :-)
<sethk> jman_, thank mister_roboto
<mister_roboto> lol
<sethk> jman_, he suggested it first
<jman_> hmmmm just changed the write speed and it still giving me the same error
<sethk> jman_, you need to get more information.  If this isn't too difficult for you, you can run your program under strace, and then use grep to discover the underlying cdrecord command.
<ciphernemo> what's the command similar to #sudo -i  but keeps your current session? is it -m or something??
<sethk> jman_, the cd drive lights do what you expect them to do?
<nanno> upgraded to edgy but gdm says cfg is bad... gdm loads but without a theme and gives error to login and select a theme.. i did this, but it did not help - what should i do?
<nanno> ciphernemo: man sudo :)
<jman_> nope
<johnt> <sethk> I posted that info on paste log
<sethk> johnt, ok, paste the URL here so we can all see it.
<ciphernemo> nanno: of course I can do that :) was looking for a quick answer :P hehe
<nanno> ciphernemo: i know :P
<ixian_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ciphernemo> that looks scary
<ufo8mykat> hello
<johnt> <sethk> Ok I think   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2577
<sethk> johnt, ok, let me look
<ciphernemo> ...pkill pkill pkill as easyubuntu automatically installs 2002 kernel headers
* jman_ sighs
<indref> module nvidia_legacy not found
<ChocoCid> holy hell that's awesome
* ChocoCid gets that
<indref> It didn't work.
<indref> If I installed it, why can't it see it?
<ciphernemo> indref: dash, not underscore
<sethk> johnt, that's not what I meant.  We need to look at the contents of the X log file, which is usually /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jman_> I really like linux as it gives me total control over my pc, i like the idea of open source and i like how robust it is, however whenver I can't do a simple thing like burn an audio cd that can be very frustrating grr
<ciphernemo> indref: nvidia-glx-legacy
<sethk> johnt, edit that file, and paste its contents into the paste web site, then give us the new url
<ufo8mykat> does anyone have a few moments to talk about a usb wifi adapter?
<indref> ciphernemo, I'm just saying what X said.
<ellioTb> what up everyone
<indref> ciphernemo, I've noticed a problem.
<sethk> jman_, cd burning is actually one of the trickier things to figure out, when it doesn't work.
<indref> ciphernemo, The normal glx drivers still have the "mark for complete removal" option.
<ciphernemo> did you apply those changes to remove and --purge it?
<indref> What is this --purge
<indref> I chose it to be removed, and hit update
<jman_> I am gonna try it in banshee, but ya thats one thing i don't like about linux you have to jump through hoops to get stuff working sometimes, and i can't help but wonder if it's really worth it?
<indref> jman_, It's worth it.
<sethk> jman_, that's an individual judgement.  to me, windows is terribly frustrating because when it doesn't work, there is nothing you can do.  in linux, it's easy to find out what is going on (if you know how)
<Flannel> indref: purge is the equivalent of "complete removal"  it removes config files as well as binaries, etc
<deyan> How can I get the changelog for a package in ubuntu?
<jman_> ya i suppose
<johnt> <sethk. that log has a million pages what do you want?
<indref> Flannel, I did that twice, even got an error, saying I couldn't remove it because it's been removed.
<indref> Flannel, But the option remains.
<sethk> johns^, my log is 722 lines.
<jrib> deyan: aptitude changelog package
<sethk> johnt, my log is 722 lines.
<jman_> I hate windows that why I moved to linux, maybe I should consider a mac
<Flannel> indref: hmm, try reinstalling it, then remove it again.
<indref> Flannel, In installing it, it removed 72MB of stuff. I don't know what. I don't want to go over that again.
<indref> Flannel, The whole problem was that I never should of installed it.
<indref> I am so screwed.
<indref> How can I tell what has been removed?
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<indref> Hey, a history! This could help :D
<ciphernemo> indref: try doing it directly in a terminal window instead of Synaptic Package Manager. Close that gui manager, open a terminal, sudo in front of commands, use #apt-get --help to see what purge does specifically
<AngryElf> guys, when I change the color of the panel it doesn't change the backgrounds of everything on the panel -- is there a way around this?
<indref> ciphernemo, Uhm. Why should I use the console when the Synaptic does the job fine.
<indref> nstalled the following packages:
<indref> linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 (2.6.15-23.39)
<indref> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386 (2.6.15.11-1)
<indref> nvidia-glx-legacy (1.0.7174+2.6.15.11-5)
<indref> nvidia-kernel-common (20051028+1)
<indref> There that is what I did, that I wish I hadn't.
<indref> In black and white.
<jman_> indref: I find the apt-get works better and faster :-)
<jman_> apt-get command*
<indref> apt-get doesn't tell me what I can install, what I have installed and what I should install.
<indref> It was an apt-get command that started this mess for me tonight.
<kbee> indref: dpkg is used for those functions
<ciphernemo> indref: #apt-get remove... will do this directly. The syn.pack.man does this as well, but relies on a config file which may or may not be incorrect
<indref> If I had done it in Synaptic I would of known not to do it.
<johnt> <sethk> I may have the wrng thing here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2578
<sethk> indref, there is no problem with using synaptic
<ciphernemo> indref: apt-get is fine... it's your friend. The only one to worry about is dselect... never use that! :)
<sethk> johnt, that's /boot/grub/menu.lst.  I want /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kitche> indref: synaptic just so you know is a frontend for apt-get
<jman_> indref: check in this directory:   /var/cache/apt/archives/
<sethk> you guys are confusing him.  using synaptic does NOT cause problems
<indref> Why won't X see a package that I have definitely installed.
<harrism> can someone please help.. I just installed the java sdk and would like to use the command javac. How can I add a path to use javac in terminal? It needs to point to /pathToJavaBin
<indref> This is so Windows feeling: no matter what, brick wall.
<sethk> harrism, temporarily,   export PATH=$PATH:/pathToJavaBin
<indref> I always have this problem with drivers.
<ciphernemo> sethk: if you scroll up, you'll see that indref's synaptic shows a package marked for removal that isn't getting removed... something is wrong with his
<sethk> harrism, permanently, you put a line like that in your shell configuration file, typically .bashrc
<sethk> ciphernemo, not because of synaptic
<indref> Yeah. nvidia-glx is just plain not going away!
<sethk> ciphernemo, the wrapper is not at fault because it displays accurate data
<harrism> awesome thansk sethk, I did the first thing you mentioned but after closing the terminal it stopped working. So I need to add that line to bashrc and thats it?
<johnt> <sethk> sorry to appear stupid I copy and pasted what you wrote the sido nano the command I guess that was wrong??
<johnt> sudo
<indref> You guys are really trying to help, thanks :D
<sethk> harrism, dot bashrc   ($HOME/.bashrc)
<ciphernemo> sethk: possible not, but if synpatic can't fix it itself, better to do it directly, then check and reload everything once done with apt-get
<harrism> thanks
<sethk> ciphernemo, the result with apt-get will be exactly the same
<sethk> ciphernemo, to solve the problem, we have to figure out why it is failing
<indref> You guys name the command, I'll do it.
<ciphernemo> sethk: that is the next step... right now, indref needs to get nvidia drivers working
<Coir> I'm trying to get Ubuntu Center setup, and the MySql setup. When trying 'mysql -u root password' I get an error stating that access is denied. Can anyone help me out?
<harrism> last question, does it matter where I place it? can I place it at the top-most?
<Coir> er
<jbmigel> indref what card do you have?
<Coir> 'mysql -u root -p password' even
<sethk> ciphernemo, you are missing the point.  if he can't remove them with synaptic, he can't remove them with apt-get either.
<kitche> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<sethk> harrism, doesn't matter
<harrism> thanks a ton
<ellioTb> i have 26 packages that are being held back from install, is there a way to force them? (part of the dist-upgrade)
<kitche> Coir: that's not what you want ignore ubotu you have to reset the mysql root password
<ciphernemo> sethk: you're not helping his problem by arguing... just help him first isntead of sending msgs to me
<sethk> ellioTb, why are they being held?
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<ellioTb> sethk, i don't know
<Coir> kitche: How do I do that?
<sethk> ciphernemo, just correct incorrect information.
<ellioTb> looks like a bunch of python stuff
<AlReece45> ellioTb: try using the synaptic software manager.
<indref> jbmigel, Wait on..
<nex_> if anyone had to choose between SuSE and Ubuntu, what would you choose?
<mister_roboto> nex_: ubuntu
<sethk> ellioTb, forcing it is not likely to help unless we understand why it isn't just being installed.
<noiesmo> nex_, ubuntu
<Coir> nex_: What do you think people in #ubuntu would say?
<mjr> nex_, do you think you're going to get a meaningful answer here?
<ardchoille> nex_: I can't believe you asked that in an Ubuntu channel
<ellioTb> lemme get the error again
<sethk> nex_, hint:  this is #ubuntu
<noiesmo> nex_, dont like the rpm system prefer apt-get
<jbmigel> nex_ subuntu
<syke> hi. after apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday and then a reboot, my dhclient segfaults consistently
<nex_> i know
<ciphernemo> indref: join #indref_nv
<nex_> but i want to know your reasons
<indref> jbmigel, NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 Go] 
<mister_roboto> nex_: i find it easier to keep a debian based sytsem up to date
<syke> I'm having to use another computer to be on the IRC channel
<kbee> nex_: i use both and like both are you new to  linux
<nex_> i'm running ubuntu, but i want to know opinions
<syke> anyone seen something like this?
<Coir> Can anyone instruct me in resetting MySQL password?
<kitche> Coir: mysql has a document on it just google reset MySQL root password and it should take you to the page in the first link sicne I don't have the link right at this momeny
<kitche> momeny/moment
<Coir> bleh :-P
<indref> ciphernemo, Right on.
<sethk> nex_, I've had installation problems with SuSE on various types of hardware.  google will show you lots of examples of that.
<nex_> cause SuSE 10.1 is the only distro which is able to run on my sys at 64bit
<ellioTb> sethk, it doesn't say why, they are just held back
<mister_roboto> nex_: suse always broke when i went between major upgrades
<nex_> ok
<ardchoille> nex_: I like .deb based systems.. more familiar with things.
<sethk> nex_, every distro has some, of course, but I've seen more with suse than with others.
<sethk> nex_, which doesn't prove anything; I'm only one user.
<syke> hi
<jbmigel> indref that card is very old, I would bet that 3D is supported by xorg without any drivers
<nex_> that's the kind of answers i was looking for
<syke> is this #ubuntu-help?
<syke> I sure could use some help
<sethk> syke, yes.  ask a question.
<mister_roboto> nex_: suse worked GREAT out of the box. it all just worked. however, it was the upgrades between versions that always messed me up
<syke> hi. after apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday and then a reboot, my dhclient segfaults consistently
<nex_> no, i was just looking for person opinions
<mjr> jbmigel, indref, X.org doesn't support accelerated 3d on any nvidia out of the box without nvidia's non-free drivers
<johnt> <sethk>  I will come back to tis later I am dead beat right now
<sethk> syke, that's odd.  any idea why?
<sethk> johnt, k
<mrpink57> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<sethk> syke, do you know how to use a core file?
<kbee> nex_: I have used suse  9.1, 9.2, 9.3  and 10  and almost no problems but you have to know linux in general to solve problems with every distro including ubuntu
<ardchoille> nex_: Another reason.. huge repos
<mrpink57> tried to download the key from the wiki and it seems to fail each time?
<syke> sethk: it crashes under gdb also
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<kbee> nex_: suse was actually the very first distro to load on my laptop toshiba w/zero problems
<sethk> syke, of course
<mister_roboto> nex_: another thing is that yum is HORRIBLY slow. don't know why exactly
<jman_> trying to burn in banshee lets see what happens
<syke> the backtrace is usable; i.e., not trashed
<syke> but I don't have symbols
<sethk> syke, it had better.  do you know how to interpret the gdb stack trace?
<nex_> yea, SuSE was also my first distro
<syke> sethk: yes, I'm very familiar with gdb; but there's no symbols
<kbee> Crescendo: sorry you are not getting an answer but i for sure cannot help you keep trying every few minutes
<jbmigel> mjr thats brutal. I figured since my ati9600 works 3d now that all old crap like that would. why does nvidia not release some old stuff?
<Pupeno> Hello.
<nex_> the only reason why i would even consider going back to it, is because it just ran the installation without any problems on my AMD 64 X2
<sethk> syke, if you can paste the stack trace onto the paste web site, we might get lucky and recognize something
<Crescendo> Thanks, kbee.
<Pupeno> Do you know about gamin (gam_server) eating lots of memory on Dapper ?
<nex_> something which Fedora, and Ubuntu have failed on
<sethk> nex_, there is no law that says you can only use one distro.  I use four.
<indref> jbmigel, Sorry, I was in another channel.
<kbee> nex_: are you having problems w/ubuntu and 64
<nex_> i know, that's the great thing about open source
<indref> jbmigel, I had the setup, but I ruined it, now I'm trying to get it back.
<nex_> yea, it wouldn't install
<nex_> it would crash half way down the boot process
<nex_> so i had to install i386
<nex_> did the same thing with Fedora
<jbmigel> indref thats too bad man... sorry i cant help you mine just works
<nex_> stopped right around the same area
<mjr> jbmigel, ATI is reverse-engineered as well for anything over 9250; both of the manufacturers are being less than co-operative, though yeah, at least ATIs up to x850 are to some extent supported
<kbee> nex_: interesting I dont have any 64 hardware yet
<indref> jbmigel, Heh, glad to know it does for someone :D
<nex_> but i just ran SuSE and it ran great
<kitche> nex_: anyways x86_64 isn't that great in linux right now it works with SuSe only because they take time to compile and they patch the software alto
<nex_> no problems during boot
<sethk> indref, this might sound bizarre, but if you have a blank ide drive around, install ubuntu onto it (in this same machine), then copy the X configuration to your "real" disk.
<nex_> i c
<kbee> nex_: i think ununtu has to aggressive a release sched but that is them
<nex_> i had no special reason expect the dual core fact, i don't think i'm getting all the juice from my cpu
<indref> sethk, Sorry, this is a lappy.
<nex_> except*
<kitche> nex_: well install a smp kernel then you can get all the juice
<sethk> nex_, I use the server install of ubuntu on 64 bit, without a problem.  possibly not as good for desktop
<sethk> indref, that doesn't mean you can't do what I suggested
<mister_roboto> does anyone run 2 nvdia cards in sli? does the driver handle it well?
<nex_> kitche, can you point out the package i have to install
<nex_> kitche, i went through this yesterday with jordan_ to no avail
<indref> sethk, I don't know how to open it, plus i have no extra hardware.
<nex_> on an AMD cpu is my main question
<sethk> syke, you might try reinstalling the package that includes the dhclient program.
<sethk> indref, ok, that's different.  :)
<Luke1> Hey folks...  I was wondering if somebody could help me troubleshoot an Intel 3945 Wireless issue.
<sethk> indref, you can buy an IDE to laptop IDE adapter for about $10.
<w30> kitche, x86_64 Ubuntu works great on my HP Pavilion with an AND64 3200 and nvidia motherboard
<syke> sethk: hm, ok.
<syke> I'll set a static IP and try
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<theBishop> how do i add my Windows partition to fstab so that it appears as a special/removable drive?
<syke> but I'm real curious why this started happening all of a sudden after those updates
<nex_> maybe i should try burning the cd for x86_64 in linux
<Coir> can anyone give me instructions on how to reset MySQL password? I've tried a couple of line tutorials that left me nowhere.
<sethk> syke, hard to know without much more info.
<kitche> w30: true but x86_64 in linux isn't that great right now in reality
<sethk> syke, probably not worth the time to track it down.
<Coir> online tutorials*
<syke> sethk: pastebin is being slow
<sethk> syke, k
<syke> well, I paid for ubuntu support; I'd hate to spend one of my incidents on this
<w30> kitche, how so?
<syke> http://pastebin.com/801137
<nex_> w30, i think the main problem i'm having is not the 64 part but the dual cpu
<reter> what are the current repositories to update to dapper?
<kbee> nex_: no that would probably not work at all have you put in a bug report
<cj_> any one have time for a quick ???
<nex_> ok
<syke> sethk: http://pastebin.com/801137
<reter> i tried the security repository and it told me it was not available
<kitche> w40: some apps won't compile on x86_64 without patches
<f00> hi
<kbee> nex_: CAN YOU DISable the second cpu in bios and try install
<Luke1> Looking for help troubleshooting a 3945 Wireless card.  I'm not sure if Ubuntu recognizes it or not.
<nex_> kbee, neg
<kitche> w30: not w40 but grub for instance is one that can't run on x86_64 without a patch
<f00> I see ubuntu desktop ships with the FUSE kernel module installed by default. I wonder if the kernel is the same also for -desktop
<f00> ?
<kbee> luke1 hold on
<f00> sorry, -server
<Pupeno> Is there some way to disable gamin ?
<syke> sethk: any ideas?
<w30> kitche, I can't get flash and wmv9 and RealPlayer in 64 bit but regular Linux stuff works.
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<Luke1> kbee: np.  I'm just a noob who needs wireless so I can start learning this puppy.  I've edited the module file and installed a gnome network manager, but it doesn't seem to see my adaptor
<stonarmusic> anyone know what this means? 'checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool'
<nex_> kitche, do you know what the correct package is for SMP kernel?
<reter> does anyone know how to get an updated version of repositories for updating from breezy to dapper?
<kbee> Luke1: go to help.ubuntu.org and search for that card number may come up with info or a link I dont do much wireless
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Coir> Can no one help me with resetting a MySQL password?
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<kitche> w30: yes some of the apps work fine but that's because they are either patched or they took time to compile them but I think ubuntu has backward compatiably with 32bit
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: that you have to install XML::Parser?  :)
<noiesmo> Coir, this will reset root password mysql http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20060712202032569&query=mysql
<stonarmusic> mister_roboto - i couldnt find it with synaptic
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: look on CPAN
<Luke1> kbee: yeah there's a link.  Unfortunently it's from May and based on what somebody else told my my Drivers are installed correctly.  And unfortunently I'm too much of a noob still to know how to do some of the stuff they're asking for like compiling from source.  Thanks though :)
<syke> grr
<newbie> guys i need help, i wanna install ubuntu on my dell but i can't, i cant see my boot up screen all i see in a mess letters, anyone know bout this?
<stonarmusic> mister_roboto - what's CPAN? I'm trying to install Serpentine 0.7
<kitche> nex_: if you open up synpatic and look for linux you shoudl see a package with smp at the end
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: it's THE repository for perl modules    http://search.cpan.org/~msergeant/XML-Parser-2.34/Parser.pm
<nex_> kitche, does this also apply to AMD?
<kitche> nex_: yep since it's a generic thing
<kbee> Luke1: ah, yes compiling from source an interesting experience may as well wade in and try to learn as open source is all about that for sure
<wickedpuppy> stonarmusic, for perl modules , pls ask in #perl
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: go to cpan.org and read up.
<Luke1> kbee: yeah I intend too...  hense forcing myself to learn this.  The bad part is it's hard to get started when I'm running between two computers since my internet is screwed.  I'll figure it out though. :)
<nex_> kitche, we're not talking about kernel headers?
<kitche> nex_: no
<stonarmusic> mister_roboto - so now I have to install that thing first?
<newbie> guys i need help, i wanna install ubuntu on my dell but i can't, i cant see my boot up screen all i see in a mess letters, anyone know bout this? anyone can help me what this bugs all about?
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: yes
<sethk> stonarmusic, cpan is more or less a package manager for Perl
<stonarmusic> k
<stonarmusic> thanks all
<sethk> newbie, use the alternate cd and do the text mode install
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<kbee> Luke1: good for you it is not that difficult execpt in rare cases where you need the help of a developer
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: ask in #perl for any help installing perl modules
<nex_> kitche, linux-image?
<stonarmusic> mister_roboto - nah, i'll wait for the ubuntu team to update serpentine
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: that works too :)
<stonarmusic> lol
<Coir> noiesmo: thanks, it worked.
<Luke1> kbee: yeah this shouldn't be too much trouble.  I'm just confused.  I thought I had to install drivers, but somebody I spoke with a few hours earlier had me run a command that showed that it recognizes the card just fine, so he thought it would work once I installed a wireless manager utility
<noiesmo> Coir, np :)
<Luke1> kbee: so now I'm not sure if I should try and go back and install drivers/firmware and all that jazz or if there's something more subtle going on
<newbie> sethk, i cant even see a boot screen, what came out is a mess letters likes 01010as01012k&* sumting like that
<kitche> nex_: let em find the exact name of the package
<nex_> kitche, thanks
<sethk> newbie, that's ok, because I suggested that you boot a different cd
<nex_> kitche, there are a bunch
<sethk> newbie, so it doesn't matter what you've see with the cd you aren't going to use.
<spiral_shell> hi, is there anyway to egrep recursively *but omit certain directories in the search?
<Luke1> kbee: new laptop too, so I'm not even 100% sure when the radio is on.  The light changes from Blue, to Green to torquise (spell?).   I'm assuming Blue= bluetooth, green= wifi, torquise = both
<sethk> spiral_shell, you can, but not just with egrep
<spiral_shell> sethk, how would i do it?
<sethk> spiral_shell, you do something like:    find . -type f | grep -v directoryIDoNotWant | xargs grep ....
<newbie> sethk, i can even go to my bios to make cd room boot up first, it would suddenly go on black screen and mess letters came out
<sethk> newbie, if you can't boot the cd, you have a problem.
<sethk> newbie, but that's not a linux problem, that's a machine BIOS problem.
<nex_> newbie, or hardware
<sethk> newbie, you wouldn't be able to install windows either, for example
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: that module might be in libxml-parser-perl package. not sure how to tell
<newbie> i have already windows installed on my machine
<sethk> nex_, right, could be.
<sethk> newbie, so?
<newbie> but when i restarted i cant login back,
<sethk> newbie, I didn't say you did, or that you didn't.  I said you can't install anything, so it isn't specifcially a linux problem.
<jman_> yay banshee worked in burning my audio cd :-D
<sethk> newbie, something's wrong with your box.  just booting the linux cd can't break anything.
<sethk> jman_, great.
<kitche> nex_: install the linux-image package that says 686 in it
<nex_> kitche, with SMP at the end?
<newbie> anyone knows where can i ask help for this kind of problems?
<mon^rch> question: why 686 over 386?
<sethk> newbie, it sounds very specific to the particular dell model
<lilbit> what is the chmod syntax for giving everyone all permissions
<nex_> kitche, got it
<kitche> nex_: umm think 686 has smp already built in it
<lilbit> to a directory
<nex_> kitche, install and reboot?
<kitche> nex_: yeah it should work since it is a generic kernel
<sethk> lilbit, chmod a+rwx
<nex_> kitche, how would i know it worked?
<newbie> sethk, if u where at my part what would you do first?
<newbie> im really stucked
<lilbit> sethk, thanks
<nex_> newbie, do you have an extra copy of any windows OS?
<sethk> newbie, I'd probably get hold of a diagnostic disk (floppy), and boot it.
<newbie> nex_, yup i have
<spiral_shell> sethk, thanks!  never used xargs before...
<sethk> newbie, assuming you have a floppy drive in that machine
<stonarmusic> mister_roboto - that was it! thanks again
<kitche> nex_: well if you boot and it works then you know it worked :)
<sethk> spiral_shell, very useful.
<nex_> newbie, they are all bootable, so you can check to see if the problem is hardware, or cd
<Tokenbad> there is no way to use msi files in ubuntu is there?
<spiral_shell> not sure what it does but it seemed to work
<sethk> nex_, he said he can't get into his bios to tell it to boot from CD (any cd)
<nex_> kitche, but i mean to see if bot cores are running
<newbie> yup i cant even go to bios
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know of a website that gives tutorials on how to get all the media types working in linux? (i.e. .wmv, .mov, .mp3, etc.)
<mister_roboto> stonarmusic: great  :)    if you ever get into perl heavily, check out cpan ;)
<sethk> spiral_shell, takes the list of names arriving on standard input and supplies them to the program (grep, in this case)
<nex_> sethk, oh! the problem is bios, not cd
<ardchoille> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nex_> newbie, exact reason why you can't get in the bios?
<kitche> nex_: umm you have to cat something
<sethk> nex_, I think that's what he said, yes.
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<ardchoille> !restricted > Megaqwerty
<nex_> sethk, i thought he said he was able to place the CD rom as first boot
<kitche> nex_: when you reboot do a cat /proc/cpuinfo and it should tell you if both cpus are running
<sethk> nex_, unless I misunderstood, he said he can't.
<nex_> kitche, ok
<nex_> sethk, i don't know
<kitche> nex_: that has to eb done in the terminal
<spiral_shell> sethk, ok so normally you wouldn't have to use xargs if you can expect only one names arriving in standard input, but would use xargs if there were a collection?
<nex_> newbie, does it tell you to press any keys?
<newbie> nex_, i cant see a boot screen, all came out is a mess message. like 10a%66we9(hassdu7asas(), sumting like that
<nex_> newbie, insert, delete, f1, f10?
<newbie> nex_,still doesnt work
<nex_> newbie, not even delete?
<newbie> nex_, yup
<sethk> spiral_shell, well, sort of.  xargs does two things, processes the list, and converts the list so that it appears to be on the command line.  so even if you have only one name, you still need xargs in that example.
<kitche> nex_ newbie: it sounds like a bios problem I m not to famailar with dell's myself but that's what I bet it on or bad hardware someplace
<newbie> nex_, but when i hit ctrl+alt+dele.... it would restart
<nex_> newbie, it's a dell?
<newbie> nex_, yup
<Tokenbad> there is no way to use msi files in ubuntu is there?
<nex_> newbie, and does it boot at all into any OS?
<noiesmo> Tokenbad, check out wine
<spanky_> Hey there guys. Does anyone know of an way to keep GUI processes running after logging out? Something similar to what screen does for cl programs.
<kitche> Tokenbad not really unless you install the msi installer in wine and such
<Tokenbad> noiesmo, wine will handle msi?
<britt> gimp sucks the big one, what else is out there for image editing?
<newbie> nex_, before i used windows, but when i restarted to install ubuntu,it stuck
<highneko> What's a good program for searching for music?
<spiral_shell> sethk, ok so xargs is used when the output from the command creating the input for it is expected to output an array?
<sethk> spanky_, nohup will help you
<noiesmo> Tokenbad, http://wiki.winehq.org/NativeMsi
<nex_> newbie, it looks like the pc crapped out on you cause it found out you wanted to put linux on it
<ardchoille> spanky_: I've been searching for a way to do that for about two years, I don't think you can
<kitche> britt: gimp is good but is it because of the learning curve of it? I m just wondering by the way
<spiral_shell> sethk verily this vishuagye of verbage veers most verbose
<spiral_shell> sorry
<sethk> spiral_shell, more generally, where a program is expecting    file1 file2 file3 .....  filen            and instead you want it to use the names arriving on the standard input.
<ChocoCid> photoshop is actually better than gimp, sadly
<britt> kitche: probably man i dunno, been a LONG day
<ChocoCid> i think photoshop and excel are the only programs i've used that i would consider better than the F/OSS alternatives
<newbie> nex_, lolx, i think soo.. its really a pain
<sethk> ChocoCid, yes, in some ways, but I use gimp extensively and I can get it to do what I need.
<nex_> newbie, try using a windows OS installation cd and rebooting
<sethk> ChocoCid, there are many many others, unfortunately.
<kitche> britt: there is a pain alternative that is good also it starts with paint
<ChocoCid> sethk : sure, but i've not used them :P
<nex_> newbie, i had my windows partition give me blue screens right before i installed linux, and during the download of the ISO
<Megaqwerty> newbie: what is your problem?
<newbie> nex_, i already did,still not
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<spiral_shell> ChochCid Outlook is also good
<nex_> ok guys
<nex_> brb
<nex_> give me a few
<Megaqwerty> I'm pretty good with windows
<nex_> if i don't come back
<sethk> Crescendo, I'm not ignoring you, I just don't know the answer.
<nex_> it's cause kitche killed my penguin
<nex_> hahaha
<sethk> spiral_shell, outlook is a security nightmare, still.
<wickedpuppy> spiral_shell, outlook ? spreader of all the viruses and spams ?
<Crescendo> I know you're not ignoring me, sethk.  I'm waiting for someone who does.
<Crescendo> ;_;
<ardchoille> Crescendo: If you don't get any answers here, you might try http://ubuntuforums.org/ . It's a great place to get extra help with things.
<ChocoCid> outlook is fine, but thunderbird exists, and i use webmail for pretty much everything
<spiral_shell> sethk, yeah probably - but it is functional (including its amazing ability to spead disease)
<ChocoCid> outlook is fine GUI-wise
<Admiral_Chicago> Crescendo: dpkg- configure?
<Megaqwerty> newbie?
<Admiral_Chicago> man dpkg
<SurfnKid> hey guys, if i have a package selected in synaptic and there is an update of a bunch of packages, will those new packages also get installed even if i have never installed them in synaptic? or only the ones that apply to my installation?
<Quintin> I installed KDE
<Quintin> and I hate it </3
<Quintin> what is proper way to "undo" installing it?
<sethk> Quintin, you don't have to uninstall it, just don't run it.
<bruenig> SurfnKid, explain what you mean by there is an update of a bunch of packages
<mon^rch> SurfnKid, no
<bruenig> Quintin, how did you install it?
<Quintin> sethk: ..................
<harisund> Quintin, how did you install it in the first place? It might not be worth the trouble ...
<wickedpuppy> Quintin, how did you install it ?
<ciphernemo> Quintin: what sethk said... it won't affect your gnome
<Quintin> harisund: synaptic
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<kbee> Gartner group has flatly stated do not run outlook or IE  in their current states
<madewokherd> purge?
<wickedpuppy> Quintin, then just .. untick what you ticked in synaptic ?
<ardchoille> Quintin: Maybe this will help? http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Quintin> My blood sugar must be low, 'cause you people saying random true but totally obvious and useless things is about to make my head explode
<mon^rch> SurfnKid, if I "think" I understand your question
<Quintin> I WANT IT GONE.  that is all
<harisund> Admiral_Chicago, that wouldn't help if it wasn't installed using aptitude in the first place. It will simply remove the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<Ximoo> hi there
<str47> yo
<ardchoille> Quintin: You can go to File > History in Synaptic and see what has been installed and use that as a guide to uninstall things.
<ciphernemo> Quintin: follow Admiral_Chicago's command
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: mmm try that maybe.  I *do* want some things.. I can fix that later though
<lg8> hi
<wickedpuppy> Quintin, then just .. untick what you ticked in synaptic ? or sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Quintin> ardchoille: I will look at that as well.  I was thinking of using "undo" but that undo/redo is not kept after you close synaptic?
<Ximoo> i am new to linux through ubuntu and I am looking for a good IDE with native support for ubuntu(debian), any suggestions?
<bruenig> Quintin, use this command here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<kitche> Ximoo: depends on what language you want
<Quintin> does kubuntu totally suck?
<spanky_> Hey there guys. Does anyone know of an way to keep GUI processes running after logging out? Something similar to what screen does for cl programs.
<Ximoo> C\C++
<ardchoille> Quintin: Synaptic loses any "checked" packages when you close it, but the History is nice and is kept accorss launches
<Quintin> 'cause the defaults when I installed KDE were senseless...
<Admiral_Chicago> i was under the assumption that aptitude purge removed EVERYTHINg including config files, back ups, etc
<mon^rch> Ximoo, try a SATA raid drive (if your mobo supports it)
<Quintin> I would hope kubuntu is setup better than what I toyed with
<Ximoo> oops
<Ximoo> mon^rch, i mean an Integrated Development Environment
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: i love KDE, to each his own and choice is why i like ubuntu so much
<Ximoo> like eclipse
<ChocoCid> well, that's linux in general
<mon^rch> Ximoo, oh, nvrmnd
<Ximoo> or MS VStudio
<nex_> kitche that did not work
<britt> hwo do I get xvid
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: it's ASS SLOW on this machine I'm using here :(  also just too noisy
<britt> is in included in w32codes
<Ximoo> kitche any suggestions?
<nex_> kitche, had to reboot in i386 again
<nex_> kitche, should i try the k7 one?
<nex_> kitche, since i am running an AMD cpu...
<Quintin> I do think I liked both gnome and kde better the last time I used them ~2 yrs ago.  nautilus didn't suck so much and had nice interface and was superfast.  I esp like contrasting dark / light lines on background in file managers .. that is gone from them both though
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: language and what do you mean loud?
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: and something being so slow is not acceptable to me when I'm using decent hardware
<kitche> nex_: yeah you can try the k7-smp one
<kitche> Ximoo: yeah hang on a second
<nex_> kitche, would i need the kernel as well?
<Ximoo> ok, tyt
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: language?  yea whatever.  the menus are toooo deep and too much trouble to navigate.
<nex_> kitche, the complete kernel i mean, or just the linux-image?
<Quintin> bruenig: that looks perfect, provided it doesn't totally destroy my system <3
<ChocoCid> dark/light lines?
<ChocoCid> just go...
<ChocoCid> system-preferences-theme
<marshall> hey peepoe
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: i like the menu i can't find anything in gnome
<ChocoCid> and pick "high contrast"
<Quintin> yesh.  they're pretty and it makes text on things easier to read
<bruenig> Quintin, it only uninstalls that stuff, if you have done anything since you installed kde, like add other kde apps and stuff, that would kind of mess with them
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: hum
<ChocoCid> just pick a different theme
<sethk> Quintin, you don't like it, which is certainly your privilege.  I use it every day.
<marshall> Admiral_Chicago, whats wrong?
<ChocoCid> right now i've got transparent titlebars because i just installed Beryl and haven't screwed around with it
<sethk> Quintin, as I said before, you don't have to run something just because it's installed
<Quintin> bruenig: well I guess I will just trust apt.  main kde thing I want is k3b
<mon^rch> ChocoCid, how did you get trans titlebars??
<Quintin> sethk: thank you, again, for stating the obvious.  :)
<nex_> brb
<Quintin> I would like to get / small enough to fit on a DVDR
<Admiral_Chicago> marshall: i don't have a problem. we were discussing gnome vs kde
<marshall> Admiral_Chicago, o
<kitche> nex_: you need the kernel the full
<marshall> GNOME ftw
<Admiral_Chicago> kde ftw
<ChocoCid> mon^rch : built into beryl
<marshall> although konqueror > nautilus in every way
<Quintin> kde lite with BSD was pretty hot
<Quintin> super fast!
<ardchoille> Quintin: Have you looked at partimage? http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Admiral_Chicago> i only come in here to do support
<mon^rch> ChocoCid, and where do I get it? I dont see it in synaptic...
<ChocoCid> yeah, it's really new
<ChocoCid> it's alpha software, i think
<kitche> Ximoo: yuo don't want eclipse?
<marshall> GNOME + COMPIZ/BERYL = SECKS
<ChocoCid> the install instructions vary completely based on your video card
<ChocoCid> it's insane :P
<Quintin> ardchoille: I've used it
<Ximoo> nope
<ChocoCid> i screwed over my dapper install trying to set it up, but it "just worked" in edgy
<ChocoCid> (well, if you define "just work" as including "pasting stuff into xorg.conf"
<ChocoCid> )
<mon^rch> ChocoCid, Im using edgy, got a link handy?
<ChocoCid> what video card?
<mon^rch> nv
<ChocoCid> uh
<ChocoCid> ubuntu-forums, edgy, there's a sticky
<marshall> does anybody know anything about Galago?
<mon^rch> ty
<ChocoCid> both are for nvidia
<Quintin> I am getting green flickers in my video playback. horizontal lines, like.   this seems to happen much more when there are more things open (web file browser, dvd burn etc) any ideas what to do ?
<omac> Ximoo:  go into Synaptics and search for "c++".  You will find everything related to c++ which not only includes eclipse but anjuta and emacs and glade to name a few.
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: what driver are you using?
<Quintin> emacs??!?  :"(
<YBH_1> how do I find packages for ubuntu? For example I need to install the Bwidget for tcl/tk i have truied the synaptic program and apt-get with nothing found.
<Micksa> guys
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: shrug.  whatever ubuntu wanted to install.... how would I check that?
<kitche> Ximoo: yeah I woulda suggested eclipse but I went searching for you :)
<Micksa> why doesn't ctrl-c work anymore?
<Quintin> Micksa: in what context??
<Admiral_Chicago> open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Micksa> in xterm
<kitche> Micksa: it does
<Micksa> like, it seems half the things that used to be breakable by ctrl-c aren't anymore
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: DUH!  hah I'm a bit off atm
<Ximoo> thanks kitche
<kitche> Micksa: well ctrl-c is a kill switch so it shoulda kill the program
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: it is using i810 driver
* Micksa twitches
<Admiral_Chicago> intel is that?
<Quintin> yesh
<nex_> kitche, got this error
<kitche> nex_: paste is someplace
<Admiral_Chicago> it's probably the driver, intel doesn't open source any of their hardware
<nex_> kitche, "powernow-K8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure
<Quintin> this is a little miniature computer like.  i810 sound and video
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: any ideas what to toy with?
<mon^rch> ChocoCid, beryl looks way too early in dev to fiddle around with. Know of anything else that will add transparancy effects to ubuntu?
<Quintin> hardware cna't be opensource! <3
<kitche> nex_: ok it seems to be your bios doesn't like linux
<ChocoCid> compiz, i guess
<nex_> kitche, that's it and x refuses to start, giving me an nvidia error
<ChocoCid> but other than those, no clue
<kitche> nex_: atleast for the MP part
<nex_> kitche, god damn asus
<nex_> kitche, MP?
<SuperMiguel> i have a 100gb hard drive and i want to add together two unallocated partition how can i do that
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: the drivers can be
<Admiral_Chicago> SuperMiguel: gparted
<kitche> nex_: yeah that's what dual core is sorta it acts like a Multiprocessor
<SuperMiguel> im using it
* godtvisken wonders when the US will start its "War on War"
<Admiral_Chicago> kitche: no it's really not
<SuperMiguel> but they appear as two separate
<Micksa> godtvisken: 'war on peace' maybe
<SurfnKid> bruenig, sorry i left suddenly, well for instance there's a few updates right, but not all of those HAVE to be installed since I dont have all of those checked in synaptic,
<nex_> kitche, so i'm pretty much boned ;)
<Micksa> or 'war on democracy'
<nex_> lol
<YBH_1> SuperMiguel, check out GPARTED live CD
<Admiral_Chicago> nobody can really program in parallel so multi core processors are pretty useless
<SuperMiguel> ok
<YBH_1> if they are ext2/3/reiser FS
<bruenig> updates to your system or to the stuff you are installing?
<kitche> nex_: or you can install the amd64-generic
<SuperMiguel> does ubuntu write perfectly to fat32 partitios?
<SurfnKid> bruenig, like software updates for the system
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<Admiral_Chicago> SuperMiguel: sure
<mon^rch> SuperMiguel, if the two parts are un allocated, why not delete them both and make one new one?
<nex_> kitche, how would i go about doing that?
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing is every written perfectly, but linux does it good enough
<SuperMiguel> mon^rch: i did that but it just left it as unallocated
<Admiral_Chicago> +99% so yes
<bruenig> SurfnKid, I have kind of forgotten your situation, you say you don't want those?
<ChocoCid> i'm not sure it's POSSIBLE to "write perfectly to fat 32" considering the fat32 issues :P
<SurfnKid> Admiral_Chicago, and very simple !
<ChocoCid> you'll frag anyway
<mon^rch> SuperMiguel, sorry, I tried :-P
<nex_> kitche, in synaptic? that's the name of the package?
<SuperMiguel> :)
<SuperMiguel> thank u
<kitche> nex_: just search for amd64-generic
<cl420> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> SurfnKid: true enough
<nex_> kitche, nothing
<SuperMiguel> how long a har drive re size should take?
<SurfnKid> bruenig, lets say i only have amarok and xchat on my machine, nothing else, but there's new updates that include, kernel image, ssh stuff and a list of apps that i have never installed,  will these get installed evven tho i only have amarok and xchat per say
<kitche> nex_: hmm try *amd64-generic sicne there is a package for it
<ChocoCid> nah, you can uncheck the other stuff
<ucordes> when i try to run a 3d application in berryl i get: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"  even when i have metacity selected as window manager. is there any way to work this out?
<kbee> SuperMiguel: are the partitions contiguous
<mon^rch> SuperMiguel, depends on how much data has to be moved around
<Admiral_Chicago> ucordes: #ubuntu-xgl
<nex_> kitche, nothing
<kitche> nex_: ah do you have restricted enabled?
<kitche> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nex_> kitche, how do i check that?
<ChocoCid> yay beta software!
<kitche> nex_: check your source.lst
<Quintin> http://poker1.mine.nu/Screenshot.png
<nex_> kitche, where is it located?
<kishore> how to install oracle here in ubunut
<kitche> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> !info oracle
<ubotu> Package oracle does not exist in any distro I know
<kitche> nex_: go there and it will let you generate or regenerate a sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> kishore: compile from source?
<Admiral_Chicago> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nex_> ok
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<kishore> Admiral_Chicago, how... noob here:(
<nex_> kitche, still nothing in synaptic
<Admiral_Chicago> open up terminal
<kishore> ok
<mon^rch> kitche, thanks for the source0matic info.... I wa wondering `bout that
<Admiral_Chicago> type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<keithhhh> Hey everyone....what torrent clients do you guys like??  In windows I use uTorrent and love it
<Admiral_Chicago> is it on your desktop?
<kbee> Crescendo: i think some is trying to tell you  !restricted
<Admiral_Chicago> keith80403: ktorrent
<kbee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kitche> nex_: it's in /etc/apt/source.list is where your source.list is
<marshall> does anybody know anything about galago?
<Crescendo> kbee, nah, I did some data recovery on a drive, and got a good amount of readable MPEGs, and a lot of AVIs... but some MPEGs were 400 megs (about the right size) but were unreadable.  I know SOME of the frames are there, I think the headers are just damaged.
<kishore> Admiral_Chicago, build essential is alredy the newest version
<kishore> its saying like that
<Admiral_Chicago> kishore: okay hold on a sec
<kbee> Crescendo: and the !restricted pages dont help?
<Crescendo> kbee, not at all.
<kbee> Crescendo: ok
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo > Crescendo
<kitche> kishore: you have to download oracle from their website sicne they don't have source really
<Borat> Yo guys, i have the latest podzilla2 installed with loader2.4, does anyone know how i can install floydzilla?
<nex_> kitche, what am i looking for in the sources.list?
<Admiral_Chicago> follow the one that says enable multiverse or something like that
<Crescendo> This has nothing to do with packages...?
<kitche> nex_: see if you have a restricted repo? in it
<Crescendo> I'm trying to rebuild the MPEG headers on video files.
<hangfire> keithhhh- I sent you a pm
<kishore> kitche, any special about linux.. regarding oracle
<tabman> the following command won't execute on Ubuntu, is $ a special character in Ubuntu ? cp /usr/lib/openoffice/sdk/classes/com/sun/star/lib/loader/Loader$CustomURLClassLoader.class /media/hda4/ooo/classes ?
<keithhhh> hangfire: and I responded
<nex_> kitche, with restriced at the end of the line?
<kishore> or else same as of windows
<nex_> kitche, yes a lot of them
<dementt> Does anyone have experience with xgl & compiz?
<highneko> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Admiral_Chicago> dementt: i use it. support in #ubuntu-xgl
<kbee> tabman: no but it is special to the shell
<dementt> thanks
<hangfire> keithhh- thats weird, it didnt come through, can you try pm'ing me
<kitche> nex_: ok they have # in front you have to remove one of those #
<kbee> tabman: back slash it  \$
<thejoe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 6.06LTS. I already have partitions set. I manually edit the partitions during the installation to set up swap and root partitions. I set up the swap partition, but when I click next the size displays 0kb and I'm unable to install. What am I doing wrong?
<tabman> kbee: cool let me try
<nex_> kitche, they have two ##
<mon^rch> is xgl installed in edgy already?
<kitche> thejoe: hmm are you using the livecd?
<kitche> nex_: ok remove both then
<omac> tabman: or surround the filename with quotes: i.e.  "/usr/lib/...class"
<thejoe> kitche: yes
<keithhhh> hangfire: sorry but I cant seem to send private messages to you
<hangfire> keithhh-k, thanks anyway
<spanky_> Hey there guys. Does anyone know of an way to keep GUI processes running after logging out? Something similar to what screen does for cl programs.
<tabman> kbee,omac Thanks
<kitche> thejoe: maybe it didn't write the partition to the drive
<nex_> kitche, ok
<kbee> tabman: any time
<keithhhh> hangfire: can you tell me the IRC code for sending private messages?
<kitche> nex-: ok save the file and now try looking for the linux-amd65-generic package
<FreddyM>  /msg user
<nex_> ok
<thejoe> kitche: should I set up the partitions in windows?
<kbee> thejoe: dont remember 6.06 install but if swap already exists cant you just leave it as is
<FreddyM> keithhhh: you get that?
<nex_> kitche, still a negative, nothing under linux-amd, linux-amd64, or linux-amd64-generic
<keithhhh> FreddyM: yes
<kitche> nex_: did you refresh the package list
<keithhhh> FreddyM: thanks
<nex_> kitche, good question
<thejoe> kbee: I set up the swap partition using the ubuntu partition manager during install. It seems ok until I click next and it displays 0kb for the partition
<omac> spanky_:  nohup ./yourShellCommandHere :)  nohup mean don't hangup this process.
<keithhhh> hangfire: http://torrent-finder.com/
<spanky_> omac: but it's a gui app not a command line app
<kbee> thejoe: is this a second install on another partition
<hangfire> thx keithhh
<omac> spanky_: nohup ./youguiapp &
<nex_> kitche, it's stuck on download package 20-22
<nex_> kitche, if i cancel
<thejoe> kbee: Second install? I have windows already installed if that's what you mean.
<Megaqwerty> is there an easy way to calculate the md5 sum of a file?
<nex_> kitche, it gets stuck on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg
<kitche> nex_: well you can cancel the update but it might take a while to read the list
<nex_> kitche, and two more
<Megaqwerty> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<omac> spanky_: sorry...I misunderstood...yeah if you log out...forget it if it is a gui app.
<kbee> thejoe: you r trying to install ubuntu and dual boot Win and Ubuntu correct
<thejoe> kbee: correct
<Megaqwerty> nm
<kbee> thejoe: when you said you set up swap did you use parted to create swap and space for ubuntu
<spanky_> exactly. It's a headless server that I want to be able to run apps on.
<Crescendo> What tool can I use to rebuild the headers on a damaged MPEG file?
<AngryElf> guys, I can gedit a file on a NFS share, but if i try chmoding or mv/cp it says Stale NFS handle.....any ideas?
<thejoe> kbee: I partitioned the drive into three: windows, empty partition, and ubuntu partition. I then tried to create a swap partition from the ubuntu partition.
<Healot> Crescendo, none for linux... iirc
<kbee> thejoe: what size is the empty partition
<mon^rch> Crescendo, http://www.dvdhelp.us/index.html?html/tutmpegheadercorrector.html~mainFrame
<kbee> thejoe: approximate size
<strike> hi, I am getting an error connecting ubuntu archives
<strike> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<strike>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mon^rch> Crescendo, I think its a windows app
<strike> this is the error I am getting
<thejoe> kbee: 14.65gb, ubuntu: 8.74GB
<kishore> how to download oracle for ubuntu
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, have you google for "stale nfs handle" ?
<kishore> is it free ??
<strike> i recently changed IP of my machine, could that be a problem?
<wickedpuppy> kishore, oracle is not ... free ...
<kitche> kishore: go download it from oracle's site sicne it's free but not free in a sense that you can modify the code
<kishore> kitche, how.
<kbee> thejoe: is your name registered so we can go to a private channel?
<wickedpuppy> so free as in beer but not as in speech ? nice
<thejoe> kbee: no
<thejoe> kbee: how do I register it?
<kitche> kishore: go to oracle's website and download oracle 10g
<wickedpuppy> thejoe, /msg nickserv help register
<kishore> ok then wot do modify
<kitche> wickedpuppy: oracle still costs money but there is a version they have now that is free
<JavaDeveloper> hello, how do I bookmark a channel in Xchat?
<kbee> thejoe: first go to node you logged into  then  these two commands   /nick  thejoe   then  /msg nickserv register  <passwd>
<kbee> thejoe:  <passwd> is a password of your choosing remember it
<omac> spanky:  if you are building this app, by design you need to split up the tasks into different parts. 1)non-gui server always running like well-behaving service daemons. 2)the gui part that might automatically get started after log on, then makes a connection to the non-gui server.  i.e. proftpd(non-gui server) and gproftpd(gui ftp server configuration).
<Samushka> i just installed Automatix's nVidia driver... i can't get my DUAL HEAD to work... i can't install nvidia-settings cause it UNINSTALLS my nvidia-glx for some reason... what do i do ?
<wickedpuppy> kishore, btw have you checked out mysql and postgres ?
<kitche> kiskishore: well there is a package for it but you have to get it from oracle
<wickedpuppy> thanks for the info kitche
<kbee> thejoe: be aware that   thejoe  may be registered and you will have to alter or take on a new identity
<kishore> wickedpuppy, no how:(
<Dr_willis> configure the TwinView Settings manually samiam
<Dr_willis> oopos
<Dr_willis> Samushka,  configure the TwinView Settings manually
<thejoe> kbee: registered
<wickedpuppy> kishore, may i ask are you getting oracle because its the only db you heard of ?
<kbee> thejoe: ok stand by
<AngryElf> wickedpuppy, i can cp the file fine, but if i sudo cp it gives me stale NFS......weird :/
<kishore> wickedpuppy, no not like that
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, have you googled it ?
<kbee> thejoe: we now have a pvt channel go there
<kishore> i preffer linux
<AngryElf> yes
<wickedpuppy> kishore, what has linux got to do with oracle ?
<kishore> i need so db
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, so you can cp ? seems ok to me
<kishore> that may be anything
<kbee> thejoe: sorry one more step     /msg  nickserv identify  <passwd>
<kishore> wickedpuppy, which is prefferable
<wickedpuppy> kishore, there are opensource dbs .. mysql and postgres .. pls check them in synaptic
<AngryElf> wickedpuppy, if i sudo cp it errors
<kitche> kishore: try postgres, since mysql is sorta going away from the opensource just a tad
<kbee> thejoe: let me change names to my registered name be right back
<thejoe> kbee: ok
<kishore> kitche, ??
<wickedpuppy> AngryElf, then no idea ... i usually do scp
<wickedpuppy> kishore, try postgres 8 ...
<kishore> ok.. can i do tat from synaptic .
<Samushka> how can i install a nVidia control panel in ubuntu? (when i tru to install nvidia-settings, it wants to uninstall nvidia-glx)
<wickedpuppy> kishore, by now you should know how to use synaptic ... right ?
<kitche> kishore: postgres is better in my opinion it's more advance then mysql
<kishore> wickedpuppy, ya
<wickedpuppy> kishore, then why not search there ? and ask us if you can't find it ?
<wickedpuppy> it takes less time for both of us
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: hey how's it going?
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, just had lunch .. very full :P
<kishore> no not like that here i found many.. if i do tat
<Vertana> Has anyone used Fedora Core or Solaris 10?
<keithhhh> Hi, does anyone know why I cant write to my USB external drive.  Is there a terminal command I can use to give myself write access to the drive.
<kishore> wickedpuppy, so i asked uu
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: good for you...hey, how do you bookmark a channel in XChat?
<wickedpuppy> kishore, if you type postgres and find a lot of db ... tell me
<kitche> Vertana: Solaris 10 is advance
<Crescendo> mon^rch, file won't download.  Website seems broken.
<Vertana> It's advance?  What do you mean exactly?
<omac> kishore: try hsqldb it's the one that openoffice uses natively.  If you like oodbms's, try metakit.
<kitche> keithhhh: you can setup a umask in /etc/fstab
<kitche> Vertana: that its' Unix and not like linux
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, you can do this ... go to xchat -> server list .. then edit free node and last row can add channels to join when you join the network
<Vertana> Ah ok :)
<Vertana> That's what I was looking for actually ;)
<keithhhh> kitche:  how do I unmask?  I never done that before
<wickedpuppy> verbose, looking for unix ?
<kitche> keithhhh: I never have done umasking my self
<Vertana> I just migrated to Linux from Windows XP, I wanted to mess with the command line :P
<Vertana> I am ^.^
<kishore> wickedpuppy, acidlab-pgsql,aolserver4,........
<levander> Is all there supposed to be to doing automatic authentication for ssh login that you generate the public key, and put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, then put the generated private key where your ssh client can find it? I did that with puttygen and putty on an XP box to connect to my Ubuntu box, it doesn't work.  The only error message I can find is where the putty terminal says, "Server refused our key."
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, may i ask you leave it till you know more ? or it will make you lose hair
<wickedpuppy> kishore, the name is postgres ...
<Vertana> I enjoy the challenge ^^
<wickedpuppy> pls search for postgres
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: thanks
<wickedpuppy> verbose, try openbsd
<Vertana> besides it's not going on the main computer (My ubuntu computer)
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: what IRC client you recommend?
<Vertana> It's just going on an old laptop.
<wickedpuppy> JavaDeveloper, xchat
<strike> can anyone got some Idea why this might happen? "Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<strike> "
<kishore> wickedpuppy, ya
<Vertana> I downloaded OpenBSD and FreeBSD earlier today./
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, openbsd is the only one i have not installed ...
<JavaDeveloper> wickedpuppy: lol...alright, thanks
<Vertana> Which one should I try first?
<levander> Is all there supposed to be to doing automatic authentication for ssh login that you generate the public key, and put it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, then put the generated private key where your ssh client can find it? I did that with puttygen and putty on an XP box to connect to my Ubuntu box, it doesn't work.  The only error message I can find is where the putty terminal says, "Server refused our key."
<AeonPax> does mIRC works with WINE installed in ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, you want challege try openbsd
<levander> damn, sorry, meant to paste that another channel, already asked that in here
<wickedpuppy> AeonPax, i seen it yes
<Vertana> OpenBSD it is :)
<Vertana> If and when I feel comfortable with that, I suppose I'll move onto Solaris ^^
<AeonPax> ah.. good then.. :D
<ricky> hi everyone
<Healot> Solaris? the worse UNIX operating system ever fufufu
<Vertana> Hello ^^
<wickedpuppy> kishore, pls do this .. apt-cache search postgres and pls paste the output on the pastebin
<Healot> !find postgresql
<ubotu> Found: postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common, cl-sql-postgresql, cl-sql-postgresql-socket, gambas-gb-db-postgresql (and 50 others)
<AeonPax> what are the options in NERO 7 to write ubuntu 6.06 .iso?
<wickedpuppy> AeonPax, just normal iso ?
<ricky> cd image
<wickedpuppy> i don't remember burning different from any other iso ... including the games :P
<ricky> aeonpax burn a cd image
<mon^rch> I was having font inconsistency problems when both KDE and Gnome are installed before... does anyone know if this is still an issue (before I install kubuntu-desktop) ???
<AeonPax> wickedpuppy: i think bootable iso of ubuntu.. i'm currently downloading the ubuntu .iso file and i'll write it on a CD later so i could install
<Vertana> If all you are doing is burning an iso to a cd the nautilus-burn prepackaged with Ubuntu serves the purpose just fine.
<TJ_> Does anyone know if there's been a work around for the PPC version to utilize the Airport extreme wireless card yet?
<wickedpuppy> AeonPax, write to cd ? no .. its burn the image
<omac> AeonPax:  if the iso is less than 650MB, it's probably a CD.  If it's closer to 4.4GB, it's probably a dvd image.
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, he is on windows ...
<kishore> wickedpuppy, http://pastebin.ca/192701
<Vertana> Ah, I missed that message :P
<AeonPax> so.. i'll just simple burn the image.. no more additional procedures?
<AeonPax> *simply
<Vertana> Yes.
<foo> Hm, ok, I installed gnome-cups-manager ... and I am trying to add the network printer, but I don't see the hp officejet driver. I installed hpoj ...restarted cups, and restarted the cups manager ... still don't see the drive. What do I need to install? I searched for officejet .. no go. This works on ubuntu desktop, so I know I'm just missing something
<wickedpuppy> kishore, can you see line 246 ?
<AeonPax> ah.. ok, thanks
<flowrobot> if i want to instally edgy without having to boot into live desktop first, should i download the edgy-alternate torrent, or the edgy-install one?
<kishore> wickedpuppy, ya
<hunterofhell> i have a question how install ubuntu from a lan network??????????
<flaco> hi... someone use vmware ??
<omac> AeonPax: Yes it is true in nautilus, where you see the .iso file do select it and right-mouse-click it, and you will see "write to DISC...". :) and you're there.
<wickedpuppy> kishore, btw you pasted to me the first two lines.. but the name start with P .. so why didn't ya go down to P section ? i am curious ..
<hunterofhell> i have a question how install ubuntu from a lan network??????????
<wickedpuppy> anyway this is what you want :P postgresql-8.1 - object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server
<flowrobot> or - what is difference between live cd, install cd, alternate cd
<Flannel> !tell hunterofhell about install
<Flannel> flowrobot: which version of ubuntu are you talking about?
<flowrobot> edgy, sorry
<Flannel> flowrobot: aren't there only alternate and Desktop?
<wickedpuppy> live and install should be combined ...
<wickedpuppy> no ?
<flowrobot> looking at the torrents, there is an "install" cd, too http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Vertana> FlowRobot
<kishore> hey i am doing postgresql-8.1
<Flannel> wickedpuppy: I don't know, in dapper yes.  Might have been further divvied (for people who really just want to try, not want to install at all, or something)
<Deramin> Could someone famillier with Anjuta for Ubuntu tell me if it's possible to convert it to a Jav IDE / help me get that set up if possible?
<Vertana> Ever since ubuntu 6.06 Dapper the Live CD and Install CD have been combined.
<kishore> wickedpuppy, sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1
<AeonPax> i'm asking for opinions which you think is better, KDE or GNOME?
<wickedpuppy> kishore, yup correct
<ricky> gnome
<Vertana> I, personally, like Gnome.
<Flannel> AeonPax: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Deramin> AeonPax: I like Gnome. It's a personal preference, though
<flowrobot> i'm trying to install on low-end system, which can't really handle booting into live cd ... want to do it the badger way
<wickedpuppy> kishore, btw i strongly recommend looking into both mysql and postgres ... both can be found via google .. oracle is not the only DB ..
<Vertana> In that case, install an old version
<Vertana> And just download the updates.
<flowrobot> i've got four machines to install to, though ...
<kishore> wickedpuppy, ok.. but my company uses  oracle tats wot i am doing
<Flannel> flowrobot: there's only alternate and desktop
<Vertana> I don't believe there is an "install only" cd for edgy.
<Phlosten> flowrobot: download the alternate version
<Flannel> flowrobot: you want the alternate, which is a textonly installer
<flowrobot> what's the alternate version?
<flowrobot> Flannel: brilliant
<wickedpuppy> kishore, why not say so .. then why not get from the company ?? surely they paid for their employees ...
<Flannel> flowrobot: Alternate ISO is the old textmode installer, you can also install without a GUI (type server at the initial prompt)
<wickedpuppy> kishore, then get oracle ...
<flowrobot> Flannel: cool, that's exactly what i want ;)
<Vertana> ^^
<kishore> wickedpuppy, yet to join
<Flannel> flowrobot: I figured ;)
<wickedpuppy> kishore, why not wait ? oracle last time i heard is a pain in the butt to install ... they said you need the cert to install one properly .. LOL
<flowrobot> Flannel: the torrents don't say what version of edgy - i guess they'd be the beta version, though?
<wickedpuppy> never tried before ...
<Vertana> Yes.
<Flannel> flowrobot: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ try that.  Whatever page youre looking at must not be... as informative
<Vertana> There is no other version of Edgy out at the moment =P
<kishore> ok
<flowrobot> ok thanx
<electroco> Hello
<stonarmusic> hi
<electroco> is there a live cd based on ubuntu that will work with wireless straight on?
<wickedpuppy> electroco, depends on which brand of wireless card and so on and on
<Flannel> electroco: that depends on your wireless.  The liveCD is the 'desktop' iso
<Vertana> *sigh* Why can't other distro's catch up and use live/install cd's instead of making me download 5-6 .iso's?
<electroco> I have built in wirless
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, which distro ask you to get 5-6 ?
<wickedpuppy> i am curious
<Vertana> Solaris did.
<Vertana> Fedora Core 5.
<Vertana> Open/FreeBSD were 2 CD's (but the second one were extra programs)
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, solaris is unix .. not linux ... fc 5 has 5 cd ? last time i checked its 4 ..
<electroco> ok so
<Vertana> 5 Cd's + a rescue CD for FC5.
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, there is no need for rescue :P
<Vertana> Of course the rescue CD is unnecessary =p
<Vertana> =p
<wickedpuppy> fc5 has dvd .. isn't it ?
* skoger hola todos
<Vertana> Yeah, but I don't have a DVD Burner :(
<Supermiguel> skoger
<electroco> im looking up
<Supermiguel> esto es puro ingles
<electroco> i was trying to recover some password hashes todoay
<wickedpuppy> Vertana, get one .. its cheap
<Supermiguel> para la sala de espanol
<Flannel> !es
<Supermiguel> es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Supermiguel> !es
<electroco> kept getting a weird error from hive
<Vertana> necesita ayuda?
<skoger> sik
<wickedpuppy> well i gotta go to fetch my girl ...
<Vertana> Nice meeting you, talk to you later wicked ^^
<|mephisto|> Hi, I'm having a problem building .deb packages from an ATI driver (8.24.8)  and was wondering if somebody could help
<Supermiguel> how can i unistall gnome and install kgd
<w30> 
<Vertana> Supermiguel.
<Vertana> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Vertana> There are instructions on how to do so there.
<Vertana> Mephisto... I'm an NVIDIA guy, but shoot.
<|mephisto|> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<|mephisto|> err
<|mephisto|> cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/fglrx-install/x690_64a/*': No such file or directory
<kate> how can i control when the fan in my compie comes on?
<kate> it constantly runs
<|mephisto|> is the first error I get after "sudo ./ati-8.28blah blah.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper
<cl420> how do i edit my dhcp settings?
<Vertana> Mephisto
<Vertana> http://root.cern.ch/root/roottalk/roottalk05/1274.html
<jtholmes> Supermiguel: just leave gnome alone  i  believe the  command  is  apt-get install kde-desktop
<Vertana> Try reading that and see if it helps.
<kate> can i control my fans?
<|mephisto|> cp: cannot stat `/fglrx-install/arch/x86_64/*': No such file or directory   is the second.
<mikewinsdesk> how do i check with ubuntu server edition if a port is actually open for the comptuer, the reason im asking is im using webmin and i think i have it configued correctly but i can not get it to serve up any web pages
<|mephisto|> checking it out.
<stonarmusic> kate - shich fan?
<berent> cl420 : i think there is a file dhcpd.conf
<stonarmusic> kate - errr, which fan
<kate> stonarmusic, cpu fan
<electroco> ok i GOT THE
<Phlosten> mikewinsdesk: afaik, all ports will be disabled by default, until you open them up
<electroco> wireless network card info
<kate> stonarmusic,  any idea?
<stonarmusic> kate - laptop or desktop?
<electroco> I need a live distro that will run wireless from the box  with a Gemtek/Broadcom WMIB-158G
<kate> stonarmusic,  desktop
<kate> stonarmusic,  stock fan i believe
<romans5n1> can I assume that if ubuntu's network manager knows the SSID for my wireless network here, that at least everything's good on the hardware side?
<cl420> berent: got a general location for it or should i just search?
<stonarmusic> kate - i'm not sure how to control that
<mikewinsdesk> phlosten, right all ports would be disabled, but they should now be open that i installed apache
<AeonPax> the root password was not asked during install on my ubuntu 5.10, how could i access the root after install?
<Supermiguel> what is the big diference between gnome and kdm?
<cl420> AeonPax go into user controls and set one
<britt> does anybody have an idea to make vxid more playable on totem?
<kate> stonarmusic,  does yours run all the time?
<Vertana> Aeon: Go to System > Users and Groups
<britt> or could anybody suggest a way to make VLC work with xvid
<electroco> I need a live distro that will run wireless from the box  with a Gemtek/Broadcom WMIB-158G can anyone help me?
<|mephisto|> vertana:  you're referring to where he discusses Xrootd?
<stonarmusic> kate - yeah, i thnks os, i think it's supposed to. what kind of cpu do you have?
<Supermiguel> electroco: try suse
<kate> stonarmusic,  amd 2000+ i think
<Phlosten> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<kate> got comuter in garagesale
<romans5n1> it tells me that my wireless is active, I entered my WAP pass, changed the gateway to the wireless, and everything looks good... except, I can't pull anything through
<kate> havent figured everything out yet
<mikewinsdesk> http://pastebin.ca/192710 here is a link to the apache2.conf if you want to check over my setup for the virtual hosts and the server itself
<kate> !sudo
<stonarmusic> kate - sounds like it's failing and are hearing it when it whines
<Supermiguel> romans5n1: descativate the wep or wap
<AeonPax> okie
<kate> stonarmusic, what?
<ncpitoni> does the ubuntu kernel support smbfs?
<Supermiguel> and then test it
<hunterofhell> !quota
<ubotu> quota: implementation of the disk quota system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13-4 (dapper), package size 390 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<|mephisto|> vertana: that is my error.. finishes with dhinstall returned error 256
<kate> stonarmusic, it just whirrs all the time
<ncpitoni> does the ubuntu kernel support the smbfs file system?
<Supermiguel> ncpitoni: yep
<kate> howcome when i load a page in firefox,  it tries to download the page?
<mon^rch> britt, try using vlc for watching video/movies (it's just great)
<britt> mon^rch: it wont play xvid though
<Supermiguel> kate:  it will always try to pull something out
<das-q> I accidently wiped my /etc/hosts, is there a way to reconstruct it?
<stonarmusic> kate - my power supply fan has been going out for about two years, and mostly it's kinda quitly whirring, but every now and again it really screeches foe several minutes then stops
<britt> acts like i didnt even select anything.
<kate> supermiguel, what? not always, about half the time it will download, index.php
<AeonPax> i had problems with xvid too
<kate> stonarmusic, lol that sucks
<AeonPax> i cant play xvid encoded .AVIs
<Supermiguel> kate im sorry i didnt read your problem but anyways firefox will always try to open something
<stonarmusic> kate -yeah, it actually stopped when i quit smoking
<ncpitoni> Supermiguel: I have installed samba on this machine.  When I type smbmount, it says "unknown command" am I missing something?
<mon^rch> britt do you have all the right codecs?
<indref> Where did he go? :<
<britt> the movie will play in totem, so I assume I do have the correct plugins
<ciphernemo> indref:   #indref_nv
<Supermiguel> ncpitoni: how did you get samba?
<britt> it just loses sync
<kate> supermiguel, but why does it try to download it?
<mon^rch> hmm, I would think if it plays in one proggie.....
<stonarmusic> kate - you're on AFN? I went to school there.
<kate> supermiguel, like the download box pops up and asks what i want to do with it
<Supermiguel> kate download the page?
<kate> supermiguel yes
<Supermiguel> ncpitoni: sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<kate> stonarmusic, in ashland?
<|mephisto|> vertana, did you see that?
<stonarmusic> kate - yeah
<stonarmusic> kate
<kate> stonarmusic, sou or ahs?
<Supermiguel> Kate thats the functions of web browsers allways try to open pages
<stonarmusic> kate- yeah, sorry SOU, it was SOSC then though
<kate> supermiguel, but not download them
<kate> supermiguel, it pops up with a window like when you try to download a file
<thejoe> I have Ubuntu 6.06LTS. Do I need to install any patch for Core2Duo?
<kate> stonarmusic, im freshman at ahs
<Supermiguel> kate did you install any plugins?
<stonarmusic> kate - this isnt the place to chat about this kinda stuf, the mods are going to yell at us
<stonarmusic> haha
<Guidan> how do i split my hd in 2 so i can install ubtuno..
<manmadha> he recently i have changed the permissions&owner ship of cdrom.I have changed it later.My problem is i am facing some difficulty while writing&errasing;The writing is not permitting.I gave write permissions also but no use can any one help me?
<Hypereia> Hello, I'm having problems with my monitor being detected(I believe). I just recently upgraded my video card, and changed the connection type(Installed Ubuntu before on x300 using VGA connection). When I put the new card in(ATI x800, connected to monitor VIA DVI), linux would boot up the modules at the splash screen, but monitor would go into standby mode right after.
<kate> supermiguel, nope
<ncpitoni> Supermiguel : thank you
<kate> stonarmusic, i know im suprised weve gotten this for in the convo lol
<Supermiguel> Hypereia: try to install it as acpi=off mode
<Hypereia> I did a search for how to re-configure, and found the right command, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but after running through the process I get the error "no displays detected", or something.
<ltr20> Hello, when i type 'ktrorrent' i get "Segmentation fault"
<manmadha> The out put of the cdrom is (Unknown filesystem&unknown user)
<britt> anybody else have a suggestion as to why my xvid file wont play?
<Supermiguel> ncpitoni: did it work?
<Guidan> is there a link teaches me how to split hd in 2 so i can have 2 platform (windows and nix)
<manmadha> any one help me?
<britt> it plays in totem, but not VLC
<Werdna> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Supermiguel> !dualboot
<Werdna> Guidan, see what ubotu said.
<Guidan> thanks
<skoger> britt: install vlc is good
<skoger> :O
<kate> what do you mean when you do !dualboot?
<britt> skoger: i have it installed already, the movie wont play with vlc
<kate> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Hypereia> Supermiguel: Ubuntu is already installed.  I installed it earlier, and it was running on my ATI x300SE via VGA connection.
<Vertana> (I use Mplayer)
<manmadha> he recently i have changed the permissions&owner ship of cdrom.I have changed it later.My problem is i am facing some difficulty while writing&errasing;The writing is not permitting.I gave write permissions also but no use can any one help me?
<manmadha> The out put of the cdrom is (Unknown filesystem&unknown user)
<manmadha> any one help me?
<Werdna> kate, ubotu gives a full explanation
<|mephisto|> vertana did you see that?
<britt> Mplayer comitted suicide on me
<Hypereia> The problem occured when I put a new video card in, and am using DVI insted of VGA, I believe.
<Vertana> lol.
<kate> werdna a full exlination of what? im just wonder why he did !dualboot, ive seen him do ! sudo before too
<Supermiguel> Guidan: install windows first and when the blue screen ask ylou to make partitions split the hard drive in two and leave the other part of the HD with out any partition then put the ubuntu cd and click install wen it ask you where do you want to put it say use the bigger free space =)
<Hypereia> Right now I'm dual booting Ubunto x64, and winXP.
<Hypereia> Ubuntu*
<skoger> Britt: but u play in totem, why more reproduction?
<Werdna> kate, !dualboot gives a fulll explanation of dual-booting
<kate> !dualboot
<Werdna> kate, !sudo gives a full explanation of sudo
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Werdna> et cetera
<kate> !sudo
<Werdna> see?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<britt> skoger: audio and video lose sync
<jordan> kate, There is a bot that listens for words begginning with ! and gives information about that word if it knows.
<kate> oohh
<jordan> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<kate> i didnt realize it was a bot
<kate> lol
<Vertana> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Werdna> :-)
<kate> !thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<Werdna> note "bot"
<Vertana> Lol.
<kate> hehe
<Hypereia> Sudo = Superuser Do, I assume
<Vertana> Yes.
<kate> I dont know lets find out
<kate> !sudo
<Vertana> Lmao
<kate> hmm didnt work
<Vertana> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Vertana> It loves me.
<Hypereia> So, anyone know why I can't get my display working?
<Supermiguel> !gnoma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnoma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kate> !do you love vertana?
<Supermiguel> !gnome
<Hypereia> Is DVI not supported by Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you love vertana? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<kate> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Vertana> I think what ubotu is trying to say is:
<Supermiguel> !kdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|mephisto|> !ati
<Vertana> "Yes."
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jordan> Ok, you stop abusing ubotu now :)
<electroco> can you run fluxbox instead of KDE on ubuntu live?
<stonarmusic> kate - i used to go to linux users meetings in Ashland, they were called RPLUG, or something
<|mephisto|> <smile>
<Vertana> :)
<stonarmusic> kate - hold on, i'll find a link
<jordan> electroco, You have to download a different, kubuntu CD.
<kate> stonarmusic, were trying to start a linux club at ahs
<jordan> electroco, sorry NV...
<domster> !tell me about mailx
<Hypereia> Hmm...
<mikewinsdesk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1586450#post1586450 , here is a better explaination of my problem with webmin and apache2, help appreciated
<kate> !mailx
<|mephisto|> i guess no body can help with getting an ati driver to compile into .deb packages?
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<kate> there u go domster
<jordan> electroco, You can apt-get install it from the liveCD ( it's amazing but you can install aps to a ramdisk )
<Vertana> Sorry Mephisto.
<kate> !games
<Hypereia> Is it that the generic driver doesn't want to work with my card? Running through the xserver config didn't seem to fix anything
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<|mephisto|> hmm
<Vertana> But if it makes you feel better... you're not the only one that hates ATI.
<Vertana> =P
<kate> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hypereia> Display not detected, or something...Maybe it's the DVI problem
<Vertana> Omg, kate knock it off already lol.
<ltr20> Hello, when i type 'ktrorrent' i get "Segmentation fault"
<stonarmusic> kate - i can't find the webpage, but if you guys want there is a virtual lug for all of Oregon at #orlug on freenode
<|mephisto|> hehe. I know I could get this to work, I must have messed up my system somewhere along the way, but at the moment nothing to do with ATI...
<kate> Vertana, just trying to help out :P
<Vertana> =P
<|mephisto|> I'll save my nasty emails for later. thanks anyway :)
<kate> Vertana, u like it
<electroco> jordan: you have to be connected to the internet dont you?
<stonarmusic> kate- it's mostly programmer guys from around Portland, but they have always helped with simple stuff, they are good
<Hypereia> ~_~
<Vertana> Kate... stop sharing secrets.
<Vertana> I think it is an ATI problem.
<Hypereia> Talking to me?
<Vertana> I've never heard of this with NVIDIA drivers and you are NOT the only one who has this problem.
<jordan> electroco, Yes, although you could download the .deb files seperately but it would be a pain.
<kate> My nvidia works like a charm
<electroco> jordan: than I cant do it
<Vertana> No Hyperia.
<Vertana> Same here ^^
<Vertana> Know why?
<|mephisto|> I can't find anybody else who's had an issue with running the installation program and producing .deb files :(
<electroco> jordan: I doubt I will get wireless working on this anyways
<kate> ive heard many ppl complain about ATI and ubuntu though
<electroco> I really should use a stick
<electroco> hmm
<Vertana> Nvidia loves me... the consumer =p
<electroco> usb
<Vertana> Me too.
<jordan> electroco, Why do you say that?
<electroco> I want something like Nubuntu but with the apps that ubuntu has
<Vertana> !nubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|mephisto|> last time I buy an HP laptop... companies they use for components are terrible.
<Vertana> Ok, what's nubuntu? =p
<Hypereia> In a nut shell, my x300SE(using VGA) worked when I installed Ubuntu. I took that card out, put x800 in connected under DVI, and now "No display detected".
<electroco> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nubuntu.org%2F&ei=Hd8lRcLgMZ2soQKN0PjaCQ&sig=__y8xrsviFaQzjBxVI79-9adAsxOQ=&sig2=8LhUpZkZRVW5nzLm4MKylQ
<electroco> oh wait
<Hypereia> Please help.
<jordan> electroco, Then you could install nubuntu and the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ( I know internet again;)
<electroco> http://www.nubuntu.org/
<Vertana> Hyp... I don't have a fix : /
<electroco> nubuntu is so quick
<electroco> starts up in seconds
<electroco> ubuntu takes minutes
<Hypereia> Help me before I pull more hair out.
<konfuzed> hey how do i get torrent with encryption
<Vertana> Ok...
<Vertana> Lemme see if I can pull something outta thin air.
<jordan> electroco, so do you just want this as a LiveCD?
<electroco> yeah pretty much
<electroco>  a distro wouldnt be bad
<Hypereia> Vertana: Can you confirm if there are problems with Ubuntu and DVI video cards?
<Vertana> That's what I'm searching for now actually :D
<Hypereia> You're the best.
<Vertana> Well, well.
<britt> vlc xvid plugins are non-free right
<Vertana> 5 seconds and we have something :P
<Vertana> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/13956
<jordan> electroco, What kind of aps do you want?
<Vertana> Oops, disregard that.  That's an old, old report.
<Hypereia> Ohhh.
<Vertana> Unless you happen to be running that version... =p
<_Er1K_> Vertana:  nvidia cards can behave differently depending on what is connected at startup.  If you haven't already, run it with ONLY the dvi connected.
<electroco> I just want the basics
<electroco> openoffice firefox
<_Er1K_> Vertana: does your mob have an onboard video chipset it is seeing first, maybe?
<Hypereia> Well, my copy of Ubuntu is pretty new, installed it about 3-6 weeks ago
<electroco> a video player wouldnt hurt
<jordan> electroco, DSL is a verry small verry fast liveCD, but it doesn't have many applications.
<electroco> im gonna use it for school
<Vertana> 1) it's not my problem, it's hypereia's 2) I use NVIDIA... the problem is an ATI card
<jordan> electroco, Have you tried Xubuntu?
<ITSa341> can someone point me to a way to merge a spanned rar set in linux?
<electroco> yeah but DSL doesnt use fluxbox
<jordan> electroco, Yes, I believe it does.
<jordan> electroco, I may be wrong though.
<kate> whats fluxbox?
<kate> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Hypereia> Vertana, if you are able to further search on this matter I'd be appreciative.
<Vertana> I'm doing it right now.
<hunterofhell> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Hypereia> Thank you.
<Vertana> I don't know if it's a "bug" so to speak, but you're not the only one with this exact problem.
<electroco> I think it uses JWM
<kate> By vertana
<electroco> it might have flux optionally
<deoryp> ion3!
<Vertana> Good bye kate ^.^
<Hypereia> Speaking to me?
<kate> wiat what is there other than flux?
<Vertana> Yes sir.
<Hypereia> I'm glad I'm not the only one.
<jordan> electroco, You can make custom LiveCD's pretty easily with DSL and Puppy linux, but you would need internet access.
<kishore> where can i learn about postgres
<Hypereia> Which means, I'm not the victim of my own stupidity.
<Vertana> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2006-September/018345.html
<Hypereia> ;-)
<Vertana> Which is why I'm continuing to blame ATI =P
<stonarmusic> electroco - there used to be distro call morphix that was easy to customize, and it was made for live cds
<electroco> I have internet access just not on my linux laptop
<Vertana> Ok, what is the behaviour of your monitor?
<Vertana> Is it just blank?
<JuiceBox> Hey guys, is there any other developer in Ubuntu besides Nano?
<kishore> ubotu, postgres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hypereia> You know, I used to be an Nvidia fan. ATI was just getting a foothold in my door, but then this happens. :o
<kishore> ubotu, mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<jordan> electroco, It is really easier to do from a linux machine though.
<Vertana> I've always been an NVIDIA guy ^^
<_Er1K_> Hypereia:  there is nothing, not even an unconnected cable, switchbox, or dead monitor on the VGA port?
<Hypereia> Hey, Nvidia has always been reliable, you can't deny that.
<jordan> electroco, Why don't you think you can get wireless to work, and can you connect with ethernet for long enough to set the CD up?
<ITSa341> I need help, I need to recover a document from a backup set from before I switched to linux. I think I made it with winrar but it was a while ago. The archive is spanned in 3-700 mb rar files and one 112mb rar. I don't know how to restore them in linux or merge them back together. Can someone point me to the info. I have tried google etc.
<AeonPax> hmmm.. so ATI cards have serious problems with ubuntu.. for me ATI were nicer vcards in windows. hmm.. so good thing i'm using nvidia
<AeonPax> :D
<raghu206> can some one comment on freespire
<bald> Can anybody tell me if ubuntu uses ALSA or JACK sound server?
<jordan> bald, ALSA
<ITSa341> raghu206  I use freespire   I like it
<rredd4> when I cp or rename a file with (  ) in its name, I get this message       -su: syntax error near unexpected token `('      how can I fix that?
<Vertana> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/28925  << sorry Mephisto
<bald> thanks
<Hypereia> AeonPax: I first installed Ubuntu on my x300SE, it's not necessarily ATI as it is ATI + DVI, I believe.
<raghu206> ITSa341, whats the feature thats most promissing for u
<Vertana> Lmao I meant Hypereia, not Mephisto, sorry ^^
<_Er1K_> rredd4: use \( for the special characters or molest tab
<Hypereia> ^.^
<deoryp> !ion3
<ubotu> ion3: keyboard-friendly window manager with tiled windows (devel). In component universe, is extra. Version 20060107-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1322 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<w30> raghu206, it's a come on for Linspire. Freespire has access to the Linspire repository for a while but it expires after so long a time.
<jordan> raghu206, Upstart, but thats for Edgy ( and only my opinion )
<rredd4> _Er1K_  molest tab??
<w30> raghu206, amont I think?
<ITSa341> raghu206    everything works out of the box, drivers media etc etc. Click n Run warehouse is now free whether you run Linspire or freespire
<JuiceBox> Guys is there any other compiler besides BASH in Ubuntu???  I cant seem to get anything to compile
<Hypereia> Vertana: Could you be a champ and PM me those links? I'm using default mIRC and it's hard to keep track of the links in all this.
<w30> raghu206, a month I think?
<ITSa341> w30   wrong
<ITSa341> free now
<Healot> bash isn't compiler
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_Er1K_> rred: when you use tab from bash for filename completion, it will usually put he escape characters in there for you
<JuiceBox> oh ok
<JuiceBox> thanks
<ITSa341> not for a month, free
<w30> ITSa341, for all time on the download of applications?
<Hypereia> Bash is just a linux shell, right?
<Hypereia> I'm new to linux.
<Werdna> yes
<_Er1K_> yes
<jordan> Hypereia, Yes.
<_Er1K_> bourne again
<azureal> lo, is there really a big difference in edgy?
<Hypereia> Yeah, many shells available for linux
<Healot> command line interpreter
<JuiceBox> why cant i get !build to work lol :(
<Healot> the long name for it
<Hypereia> Yeah
<jordan> azureal, I think so.
<_Er1K_> Hypereia:  at least a dozen, but only 3-4 are common/popular.
<Healot> JuiceBox, follow the direction after
<deoryp> _Er1K_ like a bourne again linux user? haha
<azureal> jordan, i was reading the changes they made, but it seems that only latest program versions are listed..
<offby1> I upgraded recently, and with the new kernel (2.6.17-10-386) my wireless card no longer works.  (With 2.6.17-7-386 it's fine.)  How do I resolve this?  It's a pretty common Linksys card, although I'm not sure of the model ...
<ruxpin> where is the crontab file located, that 'crontab -e' edits? It's not /etc/crontab. I'm using fcron.
<Healot> JuiceBox, install build-essential to get basic compiler tool chain
<offby1> ruxpin: /etc/cron.d/something, I think
<ITSa341> for almost any of the downloads, there are a few Click N Buy but they are not needed unless you are looking for major apps like some cad apps or some 3d games but if you can install it free legally in any linux you can install it free in Freespire. Apt-get and dpkg work in freespire also
<azureal> offby1, can you use lspci to find the model?
<JuiceBox> it says
<JuiceBox> bash: build: command not found
<jordan> azureal, Much better power management support AIGLX built in, upstart, I could go on for days :)
<Vertana> Juice Box, what are you trying to do?
<w30> ITSa341, that might be a good distro for new users of Linux then, if it's free of charge for applications because the 3rd party apps they have are worth buying .
<ruxpin> offby1: no, couldn't find it there.
<JuiceBox> compile a C program
<rredd4> _Er1K_  thanks!!
<kijjaz> now i can read/write from USB thumbdrives, but can only read from USB external harddisk.. how can i write to those drives?
<Healot> !build isn;t a Linux command!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build isn;t a Linux command! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<offby1> ruxpin: yeah, sorry; I don't know where it is :-(
<offby1> I'll run "strace" on "crontab -l"; that'll tell me ...
<ITSa341> w30   I agree, I use it on some of my comps and have ubuntu and xandros on some also
<Vertana> Try
<Healot> duh, it's the command for the bot here... it's not a Linux command, for tux's sake
<ruxpin> kijjaz: which fs?
<_Er1K_> np, rred
<Vertana> cd ./
<jordan> azureal, But it depends on what you want to do with your computer, you may not notice much difference.
<Vertana> sh config(ure) && make install
<ITSa341> w30  I have tried dozens of distros and ubuntu, xandros and freespire are my favorites
<kijjaz> ruxpin: actually i wanna format that partition for linux use also!
<azureal> jordan, well, i have a laptop...any noticeable differences?
<berent> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kijjaz> ruxpin: but it was formatted under windows.
<jordan> azureal, Definately...
<Deramin> can someone famillier with the JDK for ubuntu give me a hand? I'm having some OS-specific issues with it
<kijjaz> ruxpin: so i guess it's Fat32 now.
<azureal> jordan, define "better power management" =P
<ruxpin> kijjaz: is it empty?
<ITSa341> I need help, I need to recover a document from a backup set from before I switched to linux. I think I made it with winrar but it was a while ago. The archive is spanned in 3-700 mb rar files and one 112mb rar. I don't know how to restore them in linux or merge them back together. Can someone point me to the info. I have tried google etc.
<jordan> azureal, Does sleep work for you in dapper?
<ruxpin> kijjaz: if you want write access, add -o umask=000 to the mount command
<JuiceBox> !build command not found!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build command not found! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> i never use sleep =P
<kijjaz> ruxpin: the partition is empty. i wanna use it as a storage for linux computers around here.
<jordan> azureal, Because it might in Edgy.
<offby1> ruxpin: /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Hypereia> I'm still unclear what the solution to this is, I've read some of the links you sent and read others are having the same problem, but one guy said he was able to get it to work. however, when running the xserver config, all default options still doesn't work.
<kijjaz> ruxpin: oh ...
<RedGhost> I noticed ubuntu doesn't come with a chess game, can somebody recommend one???
<rredd4> I sure would like to see a keyboard command for copy, paste in Gnome terminal program.....
<kijjaz> ruxpin: let me try.. eh eh.
<ruxpin> kijjaz: unmount, then 'mke2fs -j /dev/<partition>'
<azureal> RedGhost, i think there's gnomechess
<jordan> azureal, Do you like compiz? ( XGL effects )
<foo> Can I extend an NTFS partition in ubuntu?
<berent> why does gaim quit immediately when its closed
<azureal> jordan, my built-in laptop video card isnt good enough
<ruxpin> kijjaz: that destroys everything without asking so make sure you get it right
<kijjaz> ruxpin: mke2fs.. hmm never heard of that before. i'll try.
<w30> ITSa341, what's the comercial wine like application they use? I forget
<berent> sign off i mean
<ChocoCid> cedega
<Vertana> w30: Cedega?
<jordan> azureal, Is it less than 5 years old?
<ruxpin> kijjaz: add -L <volume_name> if you want to call it something
<JuiceBox> Sooo.. nobody knows how to compile a program?
<w30> Vertana, yeah, thanks
<JuiceBox> in nano
<azureal> jordan, well yes... are you about to recommend transparency?
<Vertana> No problem.
<azureal> jordan, because true transparency runs badly
<Vertana> I use Cedega myself.
<ruxpin> in nano?
<rredd4> foo   u mean like    mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 foo     ?
<JuiceBox> well i mean i wrote the program in nano
<jordan> azureal, Ok then you are probably right :)
<JuiceBox> and i want to compile it
<Healot> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ITSa341> w30  freespire doesn't come with wine preinstalled but it's a one click install from Click n Run. Xandros comes with crossover office pro depending on which version you buy
<Healot> follow that link for god's sake
<spanky_> Hey there guys. Does anyone know of an way to keep GUI processes running after logging out? Something similar to what screen does for cl programs.
<Healot> !build > JuiceBox
<jordan> azureal, Your boot time will probably be cut in half.
<JuiceBox> oh ok
<JuiceBox> i'll try that 1 sec
<kijjaz> ruxpin: hmmm.. (i have too few knowledge on doing that.. i've never mounted things manually before)
<azureal> jordan, it's already pretty short, i guess =)
<JuiceBox> grrr still says "!build: event not found
<ruxpin> kijjaz: 'mount /dev/<fat32_part> /mnt/<foobar> -o umask=000'
<azureal> jordan, so should i wait for the next version to come out?  the format is Day.Month, right?  so maybe 7.10?
<berent>  gaim quits as soon as its window is closed  in dapper?
<Healot> JuiceBox, follow the link.... open the url in a web browser... wtf?
<jordan> azureal, Agian, depending on how you use your computer Edgy may have no benefit and you might want to stick with Dapper for stability.
<foo> rredd4: hmm, resize, I mean.
<Healot> read up the text on that page... JuiceBox
* w30 opens Firefox and googles for freespire.....
<jordan> azureal, 6.10
<rredd4> foo ohh sorry, i can't help there
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware > For you JuiceBox
* azureal is confused
<berent>  gaim quits as soon as its window is closed  in dapper?
<azureal> oh, nvm lol
<sidny4> !dual monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foo> rredd4: hehe, thanks anyways
<AstralJava> berent: I don't recall that, isn't there a gaim icon in the notification area? It just disconnects.
<sidny4> !nvidia
<azureal> ah, i'm using 6.06..clean forgot..
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JuiceBox> ok yeah i followed it... i need to install the build-essential package
<AstralJava> berent: Currently using Edgy, so I can't check.
<JuiceBox> so i get GCC
<berent> astraljava:no icon left it signs off
<JuiceBox> but i dunno where that is ... im looking
<_Er1K_> sidney: dual displays are not as easy as they should be with ubuntu...not nearly
<Vertana> Later ^^
<AstralJava> berent: Okay then.
<_Er1K_> sidney: if you want me to post my xorg.conf for dual head nvidia, hollar
<Healot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware >> read this page, follow the instructions, JuiceBox
<jordan> azureal, Anything feature you want that isn't in Dapper?
<azureal> ah, jordan, btw... i dont seem to have "update-manager"
<offby1> azureal: capital idea!
<b33m3r> isn't it ironic that you don't get mp3 playback out of the box in ubuntu but you do in slackware?
<azureal> blah...
<azureal> i dont feel like apt-getting it
<AstralJava> b33m3r: Why should it be ironic?
<jordan> azureal, I did a clean install so I don't know about upgrading to beta releases, sorry.
* azureal complains that too much work is involved
<azureal> jordan, i'm just kidding
<_Er1K_> minor and easily correct, b33m3r, some just are not willing to potentially violate the law for convenience
<b33m3r> linux for humans? (slogan) I'm having a heck of time getting it to work
<jordan> azureal, lol my bad.
<ITSa341> Night everyone, have fun
<AstralJava> b33m3r: There's also a lot of talk about using free software.
<azureal> jordan, it's just a matter of  api update-manager, then gksu "update-manager"
<_Er1K_> night itsa
<offby1> azureal: well, lspci shows a 3c905c, but I'm 80% sure that's the _other_ network adapter -- the one on the motherboard.  I don't see the wireless card.  It's a pcmcia card, so I guess lspci won't show it ...
<berent> b33m3r : aren't u human
<azureal> jordan where api = apt-get install
<offby1> azureal: orinoco_cs, I think.
<b33m3r> I understand the licensing issue, but I should be able to install and configure. no luck so far.
<Hypereia> Alright, I'm going to try something, wish me luck.
<azureal> offby1, lspci | grep -i wireless  maybe?
<AstralJava> b33m3r: But it might be installed by default in the future, I hear mp3 patents are expiring someday soon. Forget the date, though.
<jordan> azureal, Why is it a GUI app?
<evi|one> I have a question about Edgy. I understand it comes with loads of beta software. My question is: is everything going to be in a perpetual beta state? I mean, as soon as a beta version is released for some application it will prompt you to upgrade?
<offby1> azureal: orinoco_cs, I think.
<Healot> #ubuntu+1 > evi|one
<_Er1K_> b3: turn the universe/metaverse packages on and you should be set
<azureal> well, i'm not sure then, but if it's orinoco, it should work well
<b33m3r> I'm quite certain I have all the plugins installed, but it's still not working. Any clues?
<offby1> azureal: of course it should :-)
<jordan> evi|one, I am not sure I understand your question.
<berent> what is metaverse
<azureal> offby1, orinoco + linux = l33t
<offby1> azureal: I suspect it's just some module that didn't get loaded.  But I dunno which :-(
<jordan> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<azureal> i should actually get an orinoco card..
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: ehm... did you say before intel doesn't open source their stuff ??
<offby1> well, lsmod | egrep orinoco reveals a pile of loaded drivers (I'm using the older, working kernel, now, of course).  Maybe I'll stick those in /etc/modules.
<azureal> offby1, do you have the package "pcmcia-cs" installed?
<jordan> evi|one, Can you refrase your question please?
<offby1> azureal: dunno; hold on.
<ChocoCid> edgy still uses the repositories, not CVS
<offby1> azureal: yes, I do.
<_Er1K_> azureal:  be careful what wifi you buy for linux orinoco cones have worked well for me, as have atheros.  broadcom have usually been a PITA
<Flannel> evi|one: edgy is frozen.
<_Er1K_> s/cones/clones/
<ChocoCid> they have to be updated in the repositories for edgy to update, just because there's some update that's in their CVS doesn't mean edgy will get that in the update
<Flannel> evi|one: edgy is the next release, it is currently in a beta stage, it will be released normally as a stable release within the month
<DaveyJ> i have a hardware question... i dont know where to ask so i guess i'll ask here.... i got a board (intel socket 775) for celeronD or p4... since its 775, does that mean it'd support a core2 duo also? or is it just the same socket
<azureal> _Er1K_, yea, that's why i was looking into orinoco ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: not their drivers iirc
* offby1 thinks he just bought cheap wireless cards randomly until one worked
<evi|one> Flannel: And after the final release, will it use *stable* software? Or the latest version (beta/rc/final/whatever) of the software?
<Flannel> DaveyJ: that'd be a question for #ubuntu-offtopic, or #hardware
<jordan> evi|one, stable.
<Flannel> evi|one: it'll be just like current ubuntu.  Using whatever versions it has now, with bugfixes.
<calamari> hi
<evi|one> I see. Thanks.
<b33m3r> Astral: is mp3 problem a known issue for dapper?
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: ehm... bull
<jordan> b33m3r, Yes.
<DaveyJ> lol there is a #hardware?
<azureal> offby1, i dont have too much time atm to google it, but you should do that and read about installing the orinoco driver (which is probably in that pcmcia-cs package)
<b33m3r> ah
<Deramin> the JDK in the repository should contain every file the one on Sun's website does, right?
<DaveyJ> how do you like that
<jordan> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<offby1> azureal: hmm, thanks ... it's odd, though, since it worked fine last week before I upgraded ...
<calamari> rebooted and out of the blue it is telling me that nautilus has quit unexpectedly.  I ran it in a console and got: "(nautilus:5335): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_action_disconnect_accelerator: assertion `GTK_IS_ACTION (action)' failed" 3 times... but that's it.  Any ideas what's up with nautilus?
<_Er1K_> azureal:  as long as the propriety firmware images do not bother your politics, I highly recommend the atheros setup.
<azureal> offby1, yea, i think you're right about something not loading
<b33m3r> free formats is just not an option
<b33m3r> realistically
<Ransom1> Anyone ever installed drivers for an Intell 3945?  I'm a linux noob and I've spent about 8 hours today following the how to's with no luck.  Any help would be greately appreciated
<Flannel> b33m3r: mp3 support is easy enough to install, it's just not included out of the box
<_Er1K_> Several of the broadcom chipsets (e.g. Linksys) violate FCC regs b/c the frequency ranges are dependent upon the country code you enter
<_Er1K_> not allowed
<_Er1K_> period
<b33m3r> right, so why can't I get it to work?
<jordan> b33m3r, Basically it would be eligal ( and some would argue inethical ) for them to have mp3 by default, but there is no problem with installing it yourself.
<jordan> *ilegal
<b33m3r> I've checked for all the gstreamer packages and they appear to be installed
<b33m3r> am I missing something?
<offby1> azureal: yeah -- another piece of evidence is that there's a little light on the card that usually blinks as soon as the driver loads, regardless of network traffic.  With -10, it's off; with -7 (the version that works) it blinks happily
<offby1> ah well
<Flannel> b33m3r: you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jordan> !restricted formats > b33m3r
<b33m3r> ubuntu
<b33m3r> ok, I'll check the other packages listed on RestrictedFormats
<Flannel> b33m3r: and you have gstreamer0.8-mad and -misc?
<Flannel> b33m3r: (this means you've enabled multiverse)
<b33m3r> one sec
* w30 has a printserver (ipp protocol) on 192.168.1.250 and my box is on 192.168.1.106. My printer won't tell me when it is done printing but it prints ok. I have to cancel the print job to get the printer to return to ready state, Do I need something in my cupsd.conf file like BrowseAllow or Poll or Broadcast something?
<david_> I am having trouble getting ATI drivers working on Edgy
<JuiceBox> grrrr why is it so hard to compile :( i cnat figure this out
<Flannel> david_: #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> !tell JuiceBox about compile
<Ransom1> anyone willing to let me talk my way through a driver install?  The how to's aren't working :(
<JuiceBox> ive seen that link
<JuiceBox> i still cant figure it out :(
<highneko> Firefox is not responding and I can't see it. How to close it?
<blind> My vnc server is not working right. It runs, but on display 1. I want it on display 0. And, when I connect, here's what it looks like: http://blindx.net/vnc.png
<stonarmusic> highneko - do you see a window?
<highneko> Nope.
<highneko> I  see windows yes, but not firefox.
<stonarmusic> highneko - opena terminal, and type 'ps -A'
<b33m3r> Flannel: yes I have gstreamer mad and misc. still no joy.
<ardchoille> highneko: ps aux | grep firefox
<Phlosten> b33m3r: is mp3 support in the 'ugly' set?
<highneko> Is there no gui for closing these things?
<sidny4> how do I make ubuntu work with dual monitors?
<Ransom1> ok, here's a quick question.  How do I install something that needs root permissions?
<david_> sudo
<blind> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<ardchoille> highneko: You could try gnome-system-monitor
<Ransom1> it keeps saying "permission denied"
<stonarmusic> highneko if you can see a wndow there is a program called xkill
<calamari> fixed it.. reinstalled nautilus and nautilus-data
<kijjaz> ruxpin: i've unmounted, formated with mke2fs, but it still automount the same way when io plug the USB external hdd  in..
<kijjaz> ruxpin: how can i mount it again? (it's /dev/sda1 here)
<JuiceBox> OMG im so confused, i just installed Ubuntu a few days ago and I'm trying to compile my first C program that I wrote.  I've looked online at the stupid Ubuntu compiling page and still cant figure it out.... If anyone can help me 1 on 1 i'd greatly appreciate it!!!!
<w30> blind, usually display 1 comes up because display 0 is allready running . Check with ps aux | grep vnc or maybe vncserver
<highneko> ardchoille: That worked great. Thanks. :3
<ardchoille> JuiceBox: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ardchoille> highneko: You're welcome :)
<blind> w30: i did. nothing else running.
<blind> w30: any clue why it looks like that, though?
<corsair> whois
<swashbuc1linstev> so, gtkwifi is pretty cool :-)
<blind> Another VNC issue: I can't connect to the VNC connection I'm running upstairs. The java applet works, and a loopback connection works, but it doesn't work from my computer
<kijjaz> ruxpin: now it works.. thanks (but i still have to be root to write the new ext3 disk)
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a problem that i cant listen to music
<ltr20> Hello, when i type 'ktrorrent' i get "Segmentation fault"
<ghostshadow189> i installed juK and Noatun but both of them doesnt work . with juK , it couldnt play music . with Noatun , when it started it warned me : "Connecting/starting aRTs sound server failed . Make sure that artd is configured properly ."
<ghostshadow189> when boot i can hear sound , both sound when i type password and sound when ubuntu load and ofcourse when i shutdown comp .
<ghostshadow189> in sound manger i saw that there're 3 devices :
<ghostshadow189> file -> change device -> 0: HDA ATI SB (Alxar Mixer) - 1: DellSound blaster live (Alxar Mixer) - 2: Realtek ALC883 (OSS Mixer) . Soi'm using Realtek .
<ltr20> ghostshadow189, try a diffrent sound output (oss,asa etc)
<Ransom1> can anyone tell me what I need to do when an instruction shows I need to use (#) in the console?
<ghostshadow189> yes i'm using Realtek , it's oss
<highneko> Ransom1: I believe that means you need to be root.
<ardchoille> Ransom1: Use sudo: sudo <command>
<highneko> highneko: Be careful using that tho. ;)
<highneko> Oops!
<Deramin> JuiceBox: in the terminal: gcc <full file name> (no <>)
<b33m3r> Flannel: maybe I'm doing something wrong in the repository configuration. I enabled everything I could see. :)
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls ?
<b33m3r> but, All the packages recommended in the RestrictedFormats page are installed. :/
<Deramin> JuiceBox: gcc is the c/c++ compiler built into ubuntu.
<sidny4> anybody know of a good tutorial for getting dual monitors to work?
<Deramin> If I've got the JDK installed, how do I compile Java code?
<Ransom1> ardchoille: so just type sudo before the command?
<w30> blind, you have got to configure your vncserver to run a window-manager. the only thing you have going is an xterm.  I don't have vncserver installed yet on Ubuntu so I can't tell you chich config file to put your start kde or start gnome-session in., but that's what you have to do.
<ardchoille> Ransom1: Yes
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> Ransom1: But, be aware that the command will be running with root privs.
<blind> w30: it used to work more than that :\
<Ransom1> ardchoille: I'm trying unsuccessfully to get my wireless running (a step by step following of the instructions doesn't work unfortunently...)   On section 3 it mentions "automatic daemon leading via modprobe"
<Ransom1> ardchoille: any idea what that is?
<Ransom1> ardchoille: another step or another way of loading drivers?
<JuiceBox> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<Flannel> JuiceBox: close synaptic/updatemanager/whatever else you have open and try again
<w30> blind, check /etc/vnc.config or conf or something like that
<ardchoille> Ransom1: No, I've never messed with wireless or drivers much
<JuiceBox> E: Unable to lick the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg), are you root?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a problem that i cant listen to music
<ghostshadow189> i installed juK and Noatun but both of them doesnt work . with juK , it couldnt play music . with Noatun , when it started it warned me : "Connecting/starting aRTs sound server failed . Make sure that artd is configured properly ."
<ghostshadow189> when boot i can hear sound , both sound when i type password and sound when ubuntu load and ofcourse when i shutdown comp .
<ghostshadow189> in sound manger i saw that there're 3 devices :
<JuiceBox> ;
<ghostshadow189> file -> change device -> 0: HDA ATI SB (Alxar Mixer) - 1: DellSound blaster live (Alxar Mixer) - 2: Realtek ALC883 (OSS Mixer) . Soi'm using Realtek .
<Ransom1> ardchoille: rats.  Hard to learn linux without being able to research online...lol
<ardchoille> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> Ransom1: You see that?
<Flannel> ghostshadow189: you might try #kubuntu
<JuiceBox> ok flannel ill try that
<JuiceBox> although i have nothing runnning in ubuntu, but ubutu is running over windows
<ghostshadow189> oh i'm using ubuntu
<Flannel> JuiceBox: oh, the second one too... You'll need to use sudo or gksudo, or kdesu, depending on what youre running
<Flannel> ghostshadow189: right, but those are KDE programs, so they'll be more familiar with them
<JuiceBox> wait i got it
<ghostshadow189> oh thanx , i'll try
<JuiceBox> hanks flannel
<JuiceBox> thanks*
<Quintin> This is *amazing*
<Quintin> Look!!!
<Quintin> http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/C/F/FCFF3437-1726-4F83-910B-3FC27E5EBAFF/dtech_ccstudy.pdf
<Ransom1> ardchoille: yeah I'll check.  So far I've gone through 3 how to's with no luck.  They all don't refer correctly to the files you download, and I'm not smart enough to know what subtle changes I need to make to make it work
<ardchoille> Ransom1: Try a search at http://ubuntuforums.org
<Hypereia> Ver!
<Hypereia> I got it working...partially.
<Hypereia> The problem of DVI on ATI card.
<Ransom1> ardchoille: yeah I've been there trying to follow the step by steps all day.  No luck so far.  Thanks for trying though :)
<jordan> Quintin, Are you trying to start a flamewar?
<Ransom1> ardchoille: eventually I'll either figure it out or run into somebody who knows what I'm screwing up
<bz0b> hey room
<Quintin> jordan: That's pretty ignorant of you.  how on earth would I be trying to start a flamewar?
<ardchoille> Ransom1: Yeah, that's one of the great things about Ubuntu.. there's always someone who can help you with anything :)
<Hypereia> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx","sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", then change ati to fglrx
* jman_ scoffs at crossover office
<Ransom1> ardchoille: yeah imagine how much easier it'll be to find when I can get internet working though...lol
<Hypereia> That's the way.
<seth> After su
<bz0b> i just bought a new dell laptop e1505, and i googled a little but i can't seem to get the wireless card to work, even after updating to the 2.6.15 kernel as some said the drivers were pre-compiled in
<bz0b> anyone have any ideas?
<Hypereia> But...That driver isn't 100% compatible.
<jordan> Quintin, Sorry, I just saw a Microsoft sponsored study and no relation to anything people were talking about, I am a pretty tired too sorry :)
<jman_> can't get crossover office to install itunes grrrr
<Hypereia> When I clicked "Restart" button, bam...monitor lost signal, turned to yellow light for stand-by.
<bz0b> by the way its the intel 3945 abg chipset
<Quintin> jordan: I paste it 'cause it is amazing.  just scroll down to the checkbox comparision of win2k3 and suse
<Flannel> Quintin, jordan, this is not the place, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hypereia> Does anyone share interest in my babbling, or is it just going into the wind?
<bz0b> Hypereia, talking to me?
<Quintin> jordan: there is no check by suse for anything except 'print server'.  just funny stuff
<Quintin> Flannel: or I'll take it to bed.  hah!!  irc nazi
<Hypereia> I was talking to the guy who helped me before, named "Ver" something.
<nekloksan> hi
<seth> After system update sound settings now are reset every reboot (Master and PCM are always muted after reboot). What can I do?
<nekloksan> vagina?
<Hypereia> He was trying to help me get DVI to work on my ATI card.
<nekloksan> vagina anyone?`
<ardchoille> nekloksan: Please take that somewhere else
<Hypereia> When I tried to get my monitor to work VIA DVI connection, I would get "No display detected", or just my screen would go into standby mode.
<RedGhost> seth: are you using VMware?
<seth> RedGhost: no, no VMware.
<Hypereia> Vaginas are a Myth, but yeah. I got it semi-working.
<jstarcher> hello, anyone home?
<RedGhost> Okay nevermind then.
<nekloksan> u got vagina?
<RedGhost> jstarcher: no
<Hypereia> Yus.
<nekloksan> cool
<jstarcher> RedGhost: okay, cya
<sambagirl> hey is seveas still here?
<Hypereia> I just need a better driver now.
<nekloksan> quety?
<nekloksan> query
<nekloksan> ?
<jbmigel> Hypereia ill take it
* jstarcher is away
<Hypereia> Only for $5, you game?
<Flannel> nekloksan, Hypereia, this is not the place.
<jbmigel> heck ill pay $10
<Hypereia> I didn't start this.
<Hypereia> He made a mockery of me, so I simply played along.
<YBH_1> seth
<nekloksan> meth!
<nekloksan> do meth every day!
<Hypereia> Where can I get a good driver for an ATI x800, for Ubuntu?
<nekloksan> does anyone know how to get a "real" root?
<nekloksan> with password
<seth> YBH_1: ?
<nekloksan> and vagina :D
<jstarcher> is there a way to show all the processes running?
<azureal> "some third party sources were disabled" =P
<ardchoille> !sudo > nekloksan
<nekloksan> thx ardchoille
<Hypereia> Why root, when there is sudo?
<nekloksan> because i want vagina
<nekloksan> not sudo
<Hypereia> That explains everything.
<YBH_1> lobin in single user mode type passwd
<Hypereia> Thank you.
<Quintin> nekloksan: 'sudo su'.  duh
<Quintin> jstarcher: man ps!!
<Flannel> nekloksan: read that page.  it explains it all.
<azureal> LOL!  "your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop....it was not possible to detect which version of ubuntu you are running."
<Hypereia> El oh elz.
<jordan> YBH_1,  You don't need to log in single user mode, you can just `sudo passord`
<jstarcher> Ouch! I just noticed that FireFox was sucking up 1.3gb physical ram and it only had 2 tabs open. HUGE memory leak.
<Hypereia> Wow, which version of FF?
<nekloksan> thats normal for FF
<Hypereia> And, are you sure it isn't an extension which is causing the leak?
<jbmigel> jstarcher it was probably prefetching the internet
<jstarcher> 2.0b2
<Quintin> jstarcher: wow!  impressive.  either you've left it open a long time or you are using a non-ubuntu ff
<nekloksan> I had 1.6 Gigs of ram
<nekloksan> :D
<b33m3r> quit
<diminthedam> how do i see my system specs, without going to the BIOS (IDE, motherboard, etc)?
<YBH_1> seth on the command line alsamixer and use the tab key to navigate and m key tio mute & unmute and the arrow keys to set the level.
<Hypereia> 1.3GB of ram... that is a big leak.
<Quintin> diminthedam: % cd /proc
<YBH_1> then sudo alsactl store
<jstarcher> Quintin, yeah, it's been open for a few days
<azureal> ah, screw it... why is the upgrade to edgy so annoying
<jstarcher> bahaha
<azureal> why are you laughing
<azureal> it is annoying.
<jordan> diminthedam, System -> administration -> device manager
<YBH_1> seth: sudo alsamixer then sudo alsactl store
<Hypereia> ATI drivers for ubuntu, where?
<Flannel> azureal: you should always reinstall the *ubuntu-desktop meta package before upgrades
<jstarcher> Quintin: why does it get bigger the longer it's open?
<Quintin> jstarcher: that will do it... even on a stable build in my experience.  just keeps hogging ram.. best to close and restart every now and then
<Quintin> jstarcher: that's what the ladies tell me, yea
<jordan> !ATI . Hypereia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ATI . Hypereia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> Flannel, is there a way to install ubuntu-desktop w/o installing a bunch of random applications?!
<Quintin> Hypereia: ehm... ati.com?
<jstarcher> Quintin: yeah, it did the same thing with 1.5.0.4 too so it's not just the beta build
<Hypereia> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<azureal> Flannel, like gnome*
<nekloksan> !vagina nekloksan
<azureal> Flannel, like evolution*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vagina nekloksan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> jordan: the command is !something > name
<jstarcher> Quintin: stupid firefox, just like a women. Can't live with it and can't live without it
<Hypereia> nek
<Admiral_Chicago> so like !ATI > Hyperei...
<Quintin> hah
<Hypereia> You're treading on dangerous waters!
<jbmigel> Hyperia you should "glxinfo | grep direct" first to see if your ati card is already supported in 3D by xorg
<jordan> Admiral_Chicago, I know, typo.
<Hypereia> Oh
<Hypereia> In terminal
<jbmigel> yes
<Hypereia> Ok.
<Flannel> azureal: no.  That's the point of the *-desktop meta packages
<Hypereia> Let me write this down
<Hypereia> I would be doing this from linux but
<Hypereia> I can't find a linux mirc client
<nekloksan> linux mirc client?
<jbmigel> Hyperia if it says direct rendering = yes then you have 3D in the box!
* jstarcher is past his bed time
<Flannel> Hypereia: er... xchat-gnome is in main
<blind> I need someone who knows a lot about setting up VNC to help me out. This is NOT working correctly.
<diminthedam> Quintin: i dont know what % cd /proc did. nothing really. and device manager does not show me primary/slave
<Quintin> Hypereia: linux mirc client?  esad <3
<nekloksan> try winegina
<Quintin> diminthedam: It takes you to /proc on your filesystem.  look at things in there
<azureal> Flannel, that's not cool
<nekloksan> Do-It-Now, do you have vagina?
<nekloksan> query please
<azureal> Flannel, so why did i remove gnome just to be forced to install it again!?!
<jordan> !language > nekloksan
<Flannel> azureal: if you don't want gnome, that's fine.  What are you currently using?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how to run a .rpm file ?
<Hypereia> I need to confirm, you used a pipe in that command?
<Do-It-Now> nekloksan: Hi have dik, you like?
<Flannel> !tell ghostshadow189 about alien
<jbmigel> ghostshadow189 man alien
<nekloksan> vagina isnt family friendly?
<nekloksan> wtf
<diminthedam> Quintin: so there;s no tool to show me in a nice page all these details?
<jordan> !language > Do-It-Now
<Quintin> diminthedam: shrug.  depends on what you want to see, exactly.  google knows all
<azureal> Flannel, fluxbox, but api-ing ubuntu-desktop wants to install almost 600mb
<nekloksan> !language > jordan
<Ransom1> anyone on that's ever installed an intel 3945?  I can't seem to get it to work :(
<azureal> Flannel, because it wants to install a bunch of gnome stuff
<Flannel> azureal: right, don'tneed to reinstall for that then.  just do the normal upgrade.
<Flannel> azureal: update-manager complained, right?  just do normal upgrade (change sources, etc).  see !upgrade for more info, if you need more support, #ubuntu+1
<cmatheson> i've been googling to get the i810 tv-out working on my dell laptop, but i can't find anything very definitive... how can this be done in linux?
<Hypereia> I'll be back, hopefully.
<cephalus> anyone able to help me mount an SFS drive ? (warning, linux noob)
<azureal> Flannel, ah, yes, was just about to say so
<Hypereia> nekloksan: You better be here when I return.
<Do-It-Now> hi all
<nekloksan> why? (:
<Hypereia> Do what now?
<nekloksan> i will leave soon
<Hypereia> No you will not.
<nekloksan> after masturbating
<Hypereia> Oh.
<azureal> Flannel, thx, i'll look into it
<Flannel> azureal: update-manager is a gnome program, so obviously it wants ubuntu-desktop installed, I suppose they added a check, whichmakes sense because a lot of people remove some program and it removes ubuntu-desktop, and then the upgrade goes wonky
<Hypereia> Masturbating is wasteful.
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jordan> Is there a moderator in this channel
<vincenz> Hello, how do I remove an old kernel (2.6.12-10)?  The problem is that this package is not listed in synaptic.
<Hypereia> I hope you keep a collection.
<Tennessee> Hi all ... is python 2.5 going to be in edgy when edgy gets released?
<ardchoille> Well, I guess I need to haul out my ignore list
<azureal> Flannel, that's so silly! it should be a Gtk program!
<blind> Anyone know a lot about VNC and willing to help me out one on one?
<vincenz> Btw, I love the new font in Edgy :)
<jordan> Tennessee, I think so.
<seth> YBH_1: Thanks I did as you suggested. Do I have to do alsactl store every time I make a volume change and want it saved?
<Flannel> Tennessee: whatever version is in edgy now, will be in edgy
<nekloksan> eat my vagina!
<blind> !coc > nekloksan
<seth> YBH_1: Ubuntu used to save volume changes automatically.
<nekloksan> cock!
<jordan> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<blind> nekloksan: knock it off.
<nekloksan> k
<nekloksan> :] 
<vincenz> Anyone know how to remove old linux images?
<Flannel> vincenz: just remove them with the package manager
<vincenz> (That are not listed in synaptic)
<nekloksan> rm
<vincenz> Flannel: It is not listed
<Quintin> blind: what is there to know about VNC?
<Flannel> vincenz: did you install it manually?
<vincenz> Flannel: No I did not, but I'm betting it dates from breezy and I am now in edgy
<Flannel> vincenz: then it's in there.  Check local/obsolete packages
<cmatheson> the i810 manpage mentions a "MonitorLayout" option where the valid values are LFP,DFP,and TV.  what is an LFP?
<JuiceBox> if i just compiled a program, and its name is just "ntwk" how do i run it
<amonkey> how can i change my default oss device? my soundcard is /dev/dsp1 and i want it to be /dev/dsp
<mneptok> *zing*
<decirc> Hi people, is there anybody from ubuntu-fr here ? As on #ubuntu-fr no one seems awake...
<ixian_> how do you access monitor power saving settings in ubuntu 6.06?
<vincenz> Flannel: It is not there, I have even searched for "linux" ... It's not listed :/
<azureal> Flannel, ah, the page you directed me to has the statement "[ubuntu-desktop]  is VITAL for apt to perform the upgrade successfully.
<azureal> "
<cherubiel> hello guys, didn't know where to ask this - is there a reiable version of sync.. since sync does not gurantee that all the file system buffers are written when it returns..though fsync does provide the guarantee its not possible to get a file descriptor for very open file on the system.
<mneptok> decirc: c'est anglais seulement en cette canal.
<Flannel> azureal: only for ubuntu, you should be fine, having no super-meta-package thing installed
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<blind> Quintin: how to set it up x_x. It keeps displaying on display 1 instead of 0, for no reason.  Also, all I'm getting is an xterm window and I don't know how to change it..
<Flannel> cherubiel: might try in ##linux
<Cartas> Finally, some people who might be able to help! :O
<Quintin> blind: the client or server ?
<mneptok> Cartas: where?!
<JuiceBox> Hey Flannel, how do I run my program I compiled...
<cherubiel> thanks Flannel
<jbmigel> i have compaq laptop and suspend breaks it... probably because i formatted over their factory restore partition. is there a fix?
<JuiceBox> its a.out   and  ntwk
<vincenz> JuiceBox: ./a.out
<JuiceBox> ahh ok
<blind> Quintin: server. client, too. I can't connect to my server upstairs for some reason
<JuiceBox> thanks
<decirc> mneptok: It seems my last sentence was written in english ? I'm not looking for french speaking people, but someone who knows why the ubuntu-fr is not responding anymore...
<Flannel> JuiceBox: that depends entirely on the program
<Cartas> I recently installed Ubuntu, but my USB modem doesn't work, so I can't get on the net! I got this .deb file which apparently installs the modem, and a friend said I had to use a "dpkg -i eciadsl-usermode_0.11-1_i386.deb" command to install it.
<Flannel> decirc: probably because theyre... all at work? or asleep? or something
<nekloksan> i DO like my vagina!
<vincenz> Flannel: The kernel (2.6.12-10) is not listed
<mneptok> decirc: i do not know. have you asked on one of the .fr loco teams mailing lists?
<blind> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Cartas> When I tried it, I got an error about having to be a SuperUser, so I went to open Users & Groups, but it never loaded up... :(
<nekloksan> vincenz, try sudo rm -rf /
<decirc> The mailing list... where I forgot to ask, thanks for the tip...
<Ransom1> Ok I have another question.  I have a folder on my desktop that I can't delete.  it says it's a directory and nothing I do will get rid of it.
<jbmigel> vincenz dont do that
<vincenz> nekloksan: go annoy someone else
<mneptok> decirc: be aware, it is like 8am in Paris
<jordan> vincenz, DO NOT DO THAT.
<jbmigel> nekloksan you should be banned
<Eleaf> hi
<vincenz> jbmigel: I know ;:)
<ardchoille> vincenz: Do *not* do that command
<vincenz> I'm not a linux newb,
<vincenz> Just not used to dealing with package managers
<jbmigel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Sasuke> Ransom1 in terminal cd to ~/Desktop then do rm -Rf ./foldername/
<cmatheson> Ransom1: what are you doing to get rid of it?
<Eleaf> lol
<nekloksan> !ops
<Eleaf> Sasuke, stop
<Eleaf> nekloksan, yeah. they get it.
<Ransom1> sudo rm <folder name>
<Eleaf> or, don't.
<decirc> mneptok: I'm in Brussels.... :-) Same time...
<Sasuke> that will get rid of a file try what i said
<vincenz> Anyone know what exactly I have to remove to ensure I cleanly remove linux-image-2.6.12-10 and (most likely) linux-modules-2.6.12-10
<Cartas> I recently installed Ubuntu, but my USB modem doesn't work, so I can't get on the net! I got this .deb file which apparently installs the modem, and a friend said I had to use a "dpkg -i eciadsl-usermode_0.11-1_i386.deb" command to install it.
<Cartas> When I tried it, I got an error about having to be a SuperUser, so I went to open Users & Groups, but it never loaded up... :(
<mneptok> decirc: Montreal here. i work the night sift. :/
<mneptok> *shift
<blind> all the ops are afk? x_x
<Ransom1> cmatheson: sudo rm <3945>
<Healot> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Eleaf> I dunno Sasuke
<adsfasdf> vincenz: use apt-get --purge remove <package> ?
<Eleaf> Healot, lol
<mneptok> Cartas: you want to put "sudo" (no quotes) at the beginning of that command
<Sasuke> Eleaf i do it all the time
<vincenz> asdf: The problem is that the package is non-existent for some reason
<krumpet> Hullo, I have just installed windows after installing dapper, now GRUB wont load..... I am on the livecd at the moment, is there a way to reinstall grub into the mbr or whatever?!
<Flannel> !tell krumpet about grub
<Eleaf> uhm.
<Flannel> krumpet: first link there ;)
<Ransom1> sasuke: hmm... no luck
<Eleaf> Sasuke, you do what? lol
<Sasuke> Ransom1 try what i said
<krumpet> cheers :0
<jordan> krumpet, yes.
<Sasuke> ok
<Sasuke> umm
<cmatheson> Ransom1: hmm, you may need to escape those '<' '>' ... try rm \<3945\> ... or maybe rm -- <3945>
<Ransom1> sasuke: didn't work
<Sasuke> did ya try sudo at the start
<jordan> krumpet, Let me find a tutorial.
<Eleaf> Sasuke, what are you trying to do?
<mneptok> Ransom1: what are you trying to do?
<Eleaf> to get them to do
<Flannel> Ransom1: be careful with rm, do an ls [whatever]  first, to check to see what you're removing exactly
<Eleaf> hehehe
<Ransom1> cmatheson: I just put those there to show the folder name.  I didn't actually use them.  it says "cannot remove 3945: Is a directory"
<cmatheson> Ransom1: oh, rm -r 3945 or rmdir 3945
<AstralJava> For a directory, you need to use -r switch with rm.
<Ransom1> mneptok: remove a folder I was trying to install earlier
<mneptok> Ransom1: sudo rm -rf $name
<jordan> krumpet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Sasuke> mneptok told him to do that, apparently it doesn't work
<Sasuke> but it works for me
<azureal> Flannel,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrad  just gives me a 404 not found error =/
<Ransom1> mneptok: that worked...  yay thanks
<Flannel> azureal: edgy repository is only on the main mirror until it's released officially, I believe.
<azureal> Flannel, i think ubuntu-desktop is, in fact, required... i can't just change my sources and type that command to make it work
<mneptok> azureal: check the contents of /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Quintin> blind: can you telnet to the right port ?
<Ransom1> mneptok: spent 8 hours today trying to install a 3945 driver to no avail.  No internet for me for awhile.
<Flannel> azureal: no, it's not.  Since not everyone has ubuntu-desktop (like server people, etc)
<decirc> mneptok: As I'm a Montreal lover, respect :-)
<blind> Quintin: telnet? Lemme see.
<Quintin> blind: PM me.  maybe I can help you tomorrow
<mneptok> Ransom1: 3945 support can be touch and go. works fine in my Thinkpad, though with no extra software or twiddling.
<azureal> Flannel, ok, what do you mean by "main" mirror
<amonkey> how do i show where links go?
<Flannel> azureal: archive.ubuntu.com, I believe.  You'd have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> amonkey: symlinks?
<azureal> ok, *asking*
<amonkey> mneptok, yeah
<cmatheson> this tv-out on my dell laptop (i810) is pretty tricky... i've tried various approaches, but the most luck i've had is getting a small, monochrome, flickering display on the TV ... does anyone have any experience w/ tv-out on the i810 chipset?
<mneptok> amonkey: ls -l $symlink_name
<zoidberg> so whats the story guys....EDGY out in four days?
<amonkey> thanks
<krumpet> jordan, I am have a little trouble understanding the lines 4 and 5 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 ...
<Flannel> zoidberg: no.  the 28th
<Ransom1> mneptok: I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.  I can't actually get through any of the how to's that are posted because none of them actually are consistent with their own files.  I'm not smart enough yet to know where I need to make subtle changes
<mneptok> zoidberg: bit longer than that
<ardchoille> zoidberg: I believe it's due out on the 26th
<Ransom1> mneptok: apparently my machine recognizes the card too, it just can't initialize it.  at least as near as I can figure
<mneptok> Ransom1: have you tried just using it without tweaking anything?
<zoidberg> oh man...did it get pushed back...i could have sworn it was the 10th...
<mneptok> Ransom1: are you trying to connect to a WPA-enable WAP?
<mon^rch> will changing the permissions of an NTFS drive to rw cause any ill effects, and will it remove the "lock" from my icons???
<Eleaf> Sasuke, sorry ;P
<Ransom1> mneptok: correct.  However, it doesn't even allow me to open the wireless program because it can't see the card well enough
<Flannel> mon^rch: You can't mount NTFS read/write, it'll still be read only, ad still have the locks.
<Ransom1> mneptok: the gui says "no wireless devices have been found"
<mon^rch> ok, ty
<mneptok> Ransom1: you'll need network-manager-gnome for WPA. the regular GNOME interface for wireless settings has no concept of WPA.
<Ransom1> mneptok: I haven't tried reformatting, it's always possible that I didn't have the button on correctly, first day owning the notebook
<mon^rch> I wasnt looking for rw support... only to remove the lock icon :-(
<Ransom1> mneptok: yeah I installed one.  I thought that would do it but I don't think it can turn on the card.  like i said, it says no wireless adaptor found
<Sasuke> Eleaf what is the sorry for?
<mneptok> Ransom1: you might want to re-install to get a fresh start, and install network-manager-gnome as the first thing you try.
<decirc> so dears.. I'm going to work.. have a nice day
<mneptok> Ransom1: who made the laptop?
<Ransom1> mneptok: think it helps if I leave the wireless button on while installing?
<krumpet> jordan I don't quite understand what numbers to use
<bl4cktone> Hey guys how do I write stuff to my external USB hardrive?  I can read stuff but can't write anything to it.
<mneptok> Ransom1: definitely
<ArrenLex> bl4cktone: how are you mounting it?
<Ransom1> mneptok: it's an MSI 1057.  Technically it's made by Cyberpower, but all they put in it was the wireless and hard drive
<mneptok> bl4cktone: fix permissions on the mount point
<Flannel> krumpet: they're harddrive/partition numbers.  0,0 is hda1, 0,1 is hda2, 1,0 is hdb1, etc
<Eleaf> Sasuke, I said "stop" out of a random act.
<Eleaf> ;p
<czer323> Is there any reason why Gparted woudln't be seeing my sata drives in raid using dmraid?
<mneptok> Cyberpower in Cali?
<bl4cktone> Sorry guys I'm a nub, don't know anything about mounting
<Sasuke> oh ok ;)
<Ransom1> mneptok: correct
<ArrenLex> bl4cktone: so you plug in this hard drive. What happens then?
<mneptok> Ransom1: hehehe, my gf bought a machine from them in 1999 that is now my home server :)
<Ransom1> mneptok: they didn't even know it has bluetooth in it.  They tried to tell me it didn't but sure enough the OEM does, they just didn't know how to activate it
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: I can read my documents, programs, and pr0n but can't move anything to it
<Ransom1> mneptok: 1.8 core duo 2, 80g hd, 2g ram, wireless, all that jaz for only $1200ish in the 12" form factor.  Can't go wrong there
<mneptok> Ransom1: now *that's* confidence-building :/
<ArrenLex> bl4cktone: what kind of porn?
<ArrenLex> bl4cktone: no, wait, that's not helpful. How do you mount it?
<mneptok> bl4cktone: please open a terminal
<Ransom1> mneptok: now if only I could get wireless to work...  yeah I'll try reinstalling.  it didn't take long and wasn't that painful
<RiskyB> hello, i'm new here. may I post a question here?
<ArrenLex> bl4: do you get a screen from gnome telling you a hard drive was detected?
<mneptok> RiskyB: you just did
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: Just plug the USB in and it just auto detects the drive
<Sasuke> mneptok was about to say that
<Ransom1> mneptok: it's possible I didn't have the wireless card on.  Took me awhile to figure out that the blue light = wifi, the green light = bluetooth, and the torquoise light = both
<mon^rch> lol quit msg
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: Ok done
<ArrenLex> That was mneptok's advice. He can help you; I don't know where to go from here. Not familiar with gnome.
<bl4cktone> ArrenLex: They are labled "New Volume" and "usbdisk" it's got 2 partisions
<mneptok> bl4cktone: terminal open?
<bl4cktone> Mneptok yes
<RiskyB> I've downloaded the AMD64 iso by mistake on 56k dialup. Is there any way to that I may download certail files and replace them in the iso for my x86?
<Quintin> I'm going to bed bie
<Quintin> RiskyB: AAAAAAAAAHAHAHA.  AHWUWhAHABUWHAHAHAHAHAH
<Quintin> RiskyB: you = sux
<Quintin> RiskyB: Want me to mail you some CDs?
<RiskyB> would love some cd's   took a few days to d/l
<bl4cktone> Mneptok: Just right click on it as well and am looking at Permissions GUI, but I got the terminal up as well
<soundmaster80> I have just mounted a hard drive through command line. Is there a command i can give to check the disk usage on it?
<mneptok> bl4cktone: in the temrinal "df -h" no quotes
<ZeeToo> anyone can tell me how can i use oidentd thingie, when i connect to x-chat it changes automatically my identd, this is my first question and my second one is how can I remove ~ (identd) from whois ?
<oblio_> hi all... i'm new here. may I post a question here?
<bl4cktone> mneptok: done
<Quintin> RiskyB: Send me a PM.
<mneptok> bl4cktone: please paste the output of that into a PM to me
<Sasuke> oblio_ you just did
<Terminus> RiskyB: register your nick first. you can't send Quintin a PM if you don't register.
<RiskyB> k thks
<ZeeToo> anyone can help me ?
<ZeeToo> please
<Quintin> RiskyB: /msg nickserv register <password> ; /msg nickserv identify <password>  (I think)
<Terminus> !register > RiskyB
<chemaja>  /msg nickserv help
<oblio_> pls a how-to for totem 1.4.1/xine-lib version 1.1.1-has no sound !
<Sasuke> !sound > Sasuke
<Terminus> whoops... i ubotu thinks i'm asking for registering with the bot, not nickserv. >_<
<Gasten> Oh my god! I just pressed something in firefox, and now it defaults to be right-aligned! Even the scrollbar is on the right side!
<Gasten> Can someone help me?
<ArrenLex> The scrollbar is on the right side?!
<ArrenLex> *horror* unprecedented!
<Sasuke> No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. -------- does anyone else get that error?
<kraut> moin
<Healot> !find gstreamer
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc (and 82 others)
<Healot> moin
<Ademan> my printer pushes everything over to one side and stuff gets cut off, whats the deal?
<Healot> you nned those gstreamer plugin or resort to xine codecs/plugins
<Sasuke> Healot so apt-get install them?
<Quintin> RiskyB: I'm going to bed HURRY
<Sasuke> or what
<Healot> yes, what else :)
<Gasten> Ah.. I found it now..
<Sasuke> and whaqt about the other 82
<Geoffrey2> lesse, if I want to mount a partition in another folder, I'd use the mount command...does that need to be run every time I start the computer, or is there a way to make the link permanent?
<oblio_> tnx all...by!
<mneptok> Geoffrey2: /etc/fstab
<Quintin> RiskyB: send me an email qmriis@gmail.com
<RiskyB> Quintin: are you still here? it's been a few years sive done mirc
<RiskyB> k
<Quintin> RiskyB: yes I'm here.
<Quintin> RiskyB: send me an email
<Sasuke> mirc is easy to use
<Quintin> mirc is useless sh*t
<RiskyB> got your email will do
<Quintin> :)
<Quintin> good night!
<Sasuke> i find maalox_ alright if ya can do the scripting
<Sasuke> bahhh
<Sasuke> i find mirc alright if ya can do the scripting
<Sasuke> !gstreamer > sasuke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sasuke> gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc
<Sasuke> all them are installed, still get same error
<Hypereia> I'm back!
<Hypereia> Running xchat-gnome
<Healot> !find gstreamer mad ugly
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-dbg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-good-doc (and 82 others)
<Sasuke> Healot i got them installed except the 82 others
<Healot> wt... better use synaptic or apt-cache
<Sasuke> ok
<Healot> Sasuke, you need gstreamer * with ugly or mad in it
<onorin> ubuntu rocks!
<Healot> or switch to xine codecs
<Healot> installing totem-xine will solve that
<Healot> but remember to enabled your universe and multiverse section of dapper repos first
<Hypereia> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> Hyperia: are you having problems with ati drivers?
<ixian_> how do i access monitor power savings settings in ubuntu 6.06/
<winterweaver> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AstralJava> ixian_: Not on a Dapper box right now, but wasn't there some "Energy saving settings" in System > Preferences?
<AWOSDev> Ah!  My computer is, for lack of a better term, disintegrating, right before my very eyes!  Files are randomly missing, and I couldn't get Konversation or GAIM up, so I'm in IRSSI.
<AWOSDev> What could be going on?
<ArrenLex> AWOSDev: Uh... save what data you may?
<ixian_> oh you are right.. dont know how i didnt see that
<ixian_> thanks
<AWOSDev> I know but what's going on?
<onorin> AWOSDev, just back up your home folder
<AstralJava> ixian_: No prob. :) Happens to me all the time.
<ArrenLex> AWOS: is it old? It might just be dying. Is this Linux-only or is another OS on the computer (if there is one) also acting up? Did you change any settings?
<AWOSDev> To what?  My CD burner conveinitly(sp?) died just last week.
<onorin> can you connect to internet ?
<AWOSDev> No, 2003.  New HD from 2005.  Linux/Windows dual-boot.
<onorin> you could upload the files to internet
<onorin> say gmail
<AWOSDev> onorin, if I couldn't connect to the Internet, I couldn't be talking to you right now :)
<onorin> AWOSDev, may be you are in a differenct computer
<AWOSDev> Well it's weird, because it doesn't appear in ls * or the 'Open File' box, but if I type the file name in it *is* there.
<onorin> AWOSDev, for the worst case, zip your homefolder, and send a mail to your gmail account
<AWOSDev> I might be able to scp to my work computer.
<Hypereia> !ia32-libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ia32-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hypereia> This guide refers to the 32bit version of the driver. The installation procedure for 64bit should be the same as for 32bit, except the filenames of the created .deb packages will differ slightly and you have to install the ia32-libs package which can be done with apt-get or synaptic.
<Hypereia> Where do I get those libs?
<AWOSDev> !info ia32-libs
<ubotu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in any distro I know
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, don't know.  Is this for Ubuntu or Debian?
<Hypereia> Ubuntu
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, then I have no clue.
<AWOSDev> Oh and more about my problem: every time I click the Open button on say OpenOffice or something, more files disappear.
<Hypereia> Hoping to upgrade 8.25.18 -> 8.29.6, for fglrx video driver
<AWOSDev> But they are still there if I type the name is.
<AWOSDev> s/is/in
<ZeeToo> anyone can tell me how can i use oidentd thingie, when i connect to x-chat it changes automatically my ident, this is my first question and my second one is how can I remove ~ (identd) from whois ? please
<AWOSDev> Is there any bug or something for this?
<AWOSDev> I mean, do I have to do a *very painful* reinstall?
<AWOSDev> or is there something I did to it?
<AWOSDev> I've just been in KolourPaint drawing road signs (yes I said drawing road signs)
<AWOSDev> And I went to open I-95 Exit 21 and it was gone.
<AWOSDev> Along with Exit 20 which I am looking at right now.
<AWOSDev> So the file exists, it's just not showing up in directory listings.
<Hypereia> AWOSDev: This is okay for Ubuntu? http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/ia32-libs
<Hypereia> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=amd64&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fi%2Fia32-libs%2Fia32-libs_1.4_amd64.deb&md5sum=2dbaced970fac9a55c40e5ce7d5049c4&arch=amd64&type=unofficial
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, uh, I'm not sure.
<Hypereia> Hmm.
<Hypereia> If I do the installation without adding those libraries, could there be fatal errors?
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, you can try installing those libs, but uh, they kinda look like they're for true Debian systems only.  I don't know what they would do to an Ubuntu system.  Give it a shot, worse case scenario, you probably have a recent backup.
<Hypereia> AWOSDev: I'm going by this
<Hypereia> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Ransom1> hey guys, real quick, I forgot the name of the best app to load for WPA networks on a Gnome GUI
<AWOSDev> Ransom1, wlassistant?
<Hypereia> If you could read over it, I'd be appreciative.
<Ransom1> awdsdev: yeah I think that was it...
<mneptok> Ransom1: network-manager-gnome
<Hypereia> Method 2, in particular.
<Hypereia> That's the one in question.
<Ransom1> mneptok: or that...lol.  Or both?
<mneptok> Ransom1: network-manager-gnome ;)
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, yeah that's fine.  But right now my exit signs are disappearing before my eyes and I'd like to tar/bzip them up first.  :)
<Ransom1> mneptok: where to find actually.. is it in the add/remove programs?
<Hypereia> Heheh.
<mneptok> Ransom1: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Hypereia> Sort of lost me on that last comment, flew right over my head.
<Ransom1> mneptok: ubuntu
<mneptok> Ransom1: it's in Synaptic
<mneptok> Ransom1: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, scroll up a little.  My home directory is disappearing.  So I need to backup my ~ before it's all gone.
<MasterChef> Hello :D, gparted just kind of blanked my hard drive. Advice?
<Hypereia> Scratch that, I found this. http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/warty/source/ia32-libs
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, that'll work too :)
<Hypereia> Sorry AWOSDev, I won't keep you occupied.
<hazexp> MasterChef: Define "blanked"
<sakitel> hello
<Ransom1> mneptok: cool, I've never used packet manager thingie
<sakitel> I have a proble whe i try to install cacti by synaptic
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, that's okay.
<sakitel> I have a problem whe i try to install cacti by synaptic
<AWOSDev> Oh censored.
<MasterChef> "Couldn't read from partition table". fsck complains and scripts won't allow the system to actually boot. I'm on a livecd right now, and cfdisk returns all 40 gigs of freespace.
<mneptok> Ransom1: i *think* network-manager-gnome is in Main, so you shouldn't have to enable extra repos. scream if Synaptic doesn't show you that app on a search by name.
<sakitel> it say ...dbconfig-common will now attempt to load the pre-existing settings of cacti.  Later, these settings will be validated, and if there is any problem with loading or using them you will be given the option to enter them again later.
<KeithWeisshar> what's the official release date for ubuntu 6.10
<Healot> !find network-manager
<ubotu> Found: knetworkmanager, network-manager, network-manager-dbg, network-manager-dev, network-manager-gnome (and 1 others)
<MasterChef> ;|. I'm thinking I should dd the whole thing, but I'll need a friend with a server wouldn't I?
<Hypereia> Thank you for the support, AWOSDev. I'm a real Linux newbie.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, :)
<Healot> !info network-manager-gnom
<ubotu> Package network-manager-gnom does not exist in any distro I know
<Healot> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME Frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 234 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<AWOSDev> Okay okay I have 148M free which is not enough to make a bzipped tarball of my home directory.
<AWOSDev> Any more ideas?
<MasterChef> I'll come back during a peak hour =|.
<Ransom1> mneptok: not sure what to do now.  I installed it but I can't see any changes
<AWOSDev> can anybody please help me?
<Hypereia> I've gotten a few of my college classmates to use Ubuntu, now all we need is for them to spread the word. ;-)
<mneptok> Ransom1: logout and back in
<jordan> I just installed mouseemu and now my cursor doesn't move.
<mneptok> Ransom1: you should see nifty widget in the top right
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, I top that, I'm giving one of my friends my old Ubuntu box for a bday present :)
<Hypereia> You see, I'm taking up Network Administration, this is my first run-in with Linux. Funny eh?
<Ransom1> mneptok: yup sure do.  I had that last time too... can't remembre where I got it
<mneptok> Ransom1: it should allow you to connect to any wireless newtorks it detects
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, oh my, starting with Linux.
<Hypereia> Windows has become so mainsteam, that other OS's are pretty much foreshadowed.
<Ransom1> mneptok: oh dude... I think it's working
<Hypereia> I am becoming to despise windows, in particular.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, me too :)
<mneptok> Ransom1: that's why they pay me the big bucks :)
<Hypereia> The only reason I would choose to even have Windows on my system, is to dual boot for Gaming.
<Hypereia> But then, there is Wine, right?
<mneptok> Hypereia: get an XBox
<Hypereia> Emulates API calls, for games?
<winterweaver> or Cadera
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, I only have Windows on my computer to get my NTFS files off :)
<Hypereia> Or anything really.
<Ransom1> mneptok: lol... don't get too excited... still searching.  But it didn't bug out and say no adaptor found this time!
<Hypereia> Yeah.
<mneptok> gaming + WINE = not good idea
<Hypereia> I'm dual booting Ubuntu and XP Media Center currently.
<winterweaver> I used to have win for the exact same reason
<AstralJava> winterweaver: Don't you mean Cedega?
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, if you are a hardcore gamer try Cedega.
<Hypereia> I've used linux in the past, but very very little. And it was a bit painful.
<winterweaver> AstraLJava: oops
<winterweaver> ^_^
<AWOSDev> AstralJava, no he means Windows.
<winterweaver> lmao
<Hypereia> Redhat, an old version.
<hazexp> KeithWeissher: October 26 is the intended release date for Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft"
<jordan> AWOSDev, If you really want to support Cedega...
<Ransom1> mneptok: lol, man the never ending saga.  So now it lets me go through the whole "create network" stuff and plug in all my values, but it doesn't actually connect.  That's cool, I can deal with that, but does it mean that my wireless card is actually working?
<Hypereia> I've just upgraded the pc a bit, been playing Matrix Online.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, yeah RedHat is harder.
<winterweaver> nah... I don't have win on ne more
<AWOSDev> jordan, personally, I don't even have it :P
<AWOSDev> but a couple people I know do and have fun with it
<Hypereia> Well, at that time I was a bit more naive and impatient. Now I more or less "have" to learn Linux if I hope to stay competitive in the job market.
<mneptok> Ransom1: it *should* find access points if you have them set up. you can find out what network interfaces the machine knows about with "ifconfig" (no quotes) in a terminal
<Hypereia> You know what I mean?
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, wow, and I learned Linux just to have fun...now I can get $$$ for knowing it :)
<hazexp> RedHat is harder for new users, although the RPM system is similar to apt-get in many ways
<Hypereia> LOL.
<hazexp> lol, nice AWOS
<jordan> AWOSDev, I am just not a fan of them stealing wines code and charging money for it but that is offtopic :)
<hazexp> Who do you work for?
<Hypereia> Commedy gold, right there folks.
<Hypereia> I'm a student currently.
* mneptok greatly enjoys being paid for working with Ubuntu/FOSS
<mneptok> sabdfl++
<AWOSDev> hazexp, for myself right now.  but thinking about getting a job, I could potentally $200K/year for knowing all I know.
<AWOSDev> C++/Assembler/Perl/PHP/SQL
<Hypereia> Ubuntu, in my eyes, makes the transition from a Windows platform to Linux, much less painful.
<ubuntu_> hi room
<Hypereia> And really, why make things harder than they have to be?
<jordan> I just installed mouseemu and now my cursor doesn't move.
<AWOSDev> Hi ubuntu_!
<ubuntu_> need some info on iptables
<hazexp> AWOSDev, that's a nice, varied selection of languages you know
<Ransom1> mneptok: doesn't look good...  eth0 is my 10/100.  eth1 doesn't actually mention a 3945 anywhere, and who knows what lo is
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:hi
<Hypereia> You start small, Ubuntu, and work your way up the chain.
<AWOSDev> hazexp, yep.
<ubuntu_> any1 played with iptables on ubuntu?
<Hypereia> That's my viewpoint on it.
<mneptok> Ransom1: lo is the loopback interface present on all Unix systems
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, when I started with iptables I liked fwbuilder.
<AWOSDev> uses a GUI
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  i never chked it out
<ubuntu_> problem that i'm facing is
<mneptok> Ransom1: eth1 may be there, but not configured. my laptop currently does not show my wired interface, simply because it has no connection
<Hypereia> iptables, I've heard of that. Is it a shell application used to configure firewall settings?
<hazexp> Firestarter is a nice GUI too
<ubuntu_> i wana block icmp
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, no it *is* the firewall :)
<ubuntu_> i add a rule to it as soon as i restart , setting is gone?
<Hypereia> Oh, I see!
<Ransom1> mneptok: eth1 should be my wifi, and it says "link encap: Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:DE:11:e0:2B UPBROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 etc...
<ubuntu_> this happens only on ubuntu
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, yeah same problem.  personally I just made a shell script.
<Hypereia> *duh*
* Hypereia smacks head.
<hazexp> lol
<wrabbit> Anybody tried edgy yet?
<mneptok> Ransom1: right. it's there, but has no IP info yet (as it has yet to contact a DHCP server)
<SpComb> `iptables` is the program that you use to access the kernel's firewall/routing stack
<jordan> wrabbit, Running it right now.
<AWOSDev> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<wrabbit> jordan: Going strong?
<AstralJava> wrabbit: I'm currently on it. Wanna chat about it? Go #ubuntu+1, we're there. :)
<Hypereia> My assignment, or homework rather, is to find out how to set up a Linux pc to act as a firewall for a Windows Domain.
<ubuntu_> lol the dude is posting its MAC address in irc chat room
<Hypereia> I ask, is this even practical, yet possible?
<Ransom1> mneptok: I'm still inclined to think the drivers are my problem though...  my other computers connect to my wireless no problem, so I doubt it's anything outside the Ubuntu system
<wrabbit> AstralJava, Might pop in a little later.  I'm just curious.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, Samba.
<chandan> hi , How to build ubuntu custom cd
<Hypereia> Samba. Ok, I'll look into it.
<ubuntu_> Hypereia:  it is possible
<Hypereia> Thanks.
<AstralJava> wrabbit: Sure thing. Just ask if you got something on your mind.
<jordan> wrabbit, Yeh, it's actually more stable than Dapper for me ( better hardware support )
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, I run a (simulated) Windows NT Domain via Samba.
<Hypereia> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.
<ubuntu_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, actually apt-get samba-doc
<hazexp> Hyperiea: A nice one to use that's custom built for the job is IPCop Firewall www.ipcop.org
<Hypereia> The domain is based on a 2003 server.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, that is not currently supported.
<wrabbit> AstralJava, Will do, thanks
<SpComb> ubuntu_: what's wrong with that?
<ubuntu_> Hypereia:  should be np
<Hypereia> Cool.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, it can only emulate NT domains.  It can join a 2003 domain but cannot act as a 2003 domain controller.  That feature is being implemented in Samba 4.
<ubuntu_> SpComb:  with?
<XZEKUTION> whoever it was that helped me fix my Ubuntu & WinXP clocks from messing each other up, Thanks. It worked ! :)
<SpComb> ubuntu_: posting your MAC
<Hypereia> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wrabbit> jordan: Interesting.  What're you running it on?
<Hypereia> Oh.
<Hypereia> I see now.
<ubuntu_> SpComb:  i dont think it should be done
<jordan>  wrabbit macbook pro
<Hypereia> I used it before, but wasn't sure what the acronym stood for.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia :)
<AWOSDev> So does anybody know why files are disappearing from the Open box but not the FS?
<wrabbit> jordan: Ah, that explains it :) Glad to here it's working out.
<AWOSDev> I did an "ls -ld *" and found all my files.
<AWOSDev> Just not in the Open File boxes (e.g. in OpenOffice)
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  try ls -al?
<Hypereia> Using windows for so long, I feel some of my brain cells were fried.
<Hypereia> Linix is like an awakening.
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone else have issues with Nautilus crashing when viewing a folder with .swf files?
<Hypereia> Oxygen for my brain-cells.
<ubuntu_> Hypereia:  i agree
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, yeah they show up there too
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, yeah.  Even my Grandma uses Linux, she hates Windows too :)
<ubuntu_> Corporal_Dirge: nope me
<Hypereia> Lol!
<ubuntu_> use firefox to open .swf file
<Hypereia> What
<hazexp> Hypereia, I know the feeling, I am what you would call a "power user" when it comes to Windows, I simply became bored with it and switched to Linux
<Hypereia> Err...
<ubuntu_> make sure flash plugin is installed
<Corporal_Dirge> Not open them. Just browing through a folder.
<Hypereia> What's next, if we get the Soccer Moms using Linux, we'll REALLY be in buisness.
<Hypereia> ;-)
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, LOL
<hazexp> AWOSDev: Cool Grandma, lol
<imme> So I open an application in my gnome session(kubuntu-install) and the window appears but disappears immediately as well... Is it possible to start apps from another tty?
<AWOSDev> hazexp, yep :)
<ubuntu_> lol@grandma
<Hypereia> I'm still laughing out loud, in real life...over that one.
<hazexp> My Grandma is confused by the concept of Gameboys :S
<ubuntu_> so anyways
<ubuntu_> any other way
<ubuntu_> let me chk fwbuilder
<holycow> Hypereia, its easier to get soccermoms to use linux than soccer dads infact
<jordan> Has anyone else here even heard of mouseemu or should I give up?
<AWOSDev> "Ubuntu is so easy, my dad can do it!"  <- has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?  :)
<Hypereia> hazexp: Definitely, I've been there, tweaking services, startup apps, registry, etc. It's amazing how much you must do just to make windows perform mediocrely.
<Hypereia> Sorry for the delayed comment.
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: lol it does
<ubuntu_> could be add campaign for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> heh
<holycow> Hypereia, that is far more true than most people want to admit
<holycow> windows is a ton of work to maintain
<bz0b> anyone here use xboard? if so can someone tell me what "Failed to start first chess program gnuchessx:gnuchessx:No such file or directory" means?
<AWOSDev> Can anybody help me with disappearing Open box files?
<Hypereia> Sister has a P4 2.8(or so), 512 MB DDR, and XP sludges...I mean, wtf?
<ubuntu_> bz0b:  install gnuchess
<imme> So no-one who can help me?
<Hypereia> You know an OS sucks when it sludges on those specs.
<AWOSDev> Hypereia, I honestly see no difference between my 500MHz and my 1.6GHz
<ubuntu_> XP means Xtra pain dude
<bz0b> so when is 6.10 coming out?
<Hypereia> Agreed.
<AWOSDev> 500 has 192M, 1600 has 494M
<holycow> Hypereia, the truely cruel thing about windows is that even if maintained, over the period of a year, the thing will just slow down anyway
<jordan> imme is it a problem with all applications?
<imme> jordan: yes it is.
<Hypereia> I'm on a Pentium D 2.8, I was a bit adventurous and installed the AMD64_Generic Ubuntu, things going great so far.
<ubuntu_> any1 tried zenwalk?
<ubuntu_> it is nice OS too
<jordan> imme, Have you tried running the programs from the terminal to see any errors / output?
<bz0b> does anyone know what the new ubuntu release will come out
<ubuntu_> i had it dual booting with ubuntu
<hazexp> Zenwalk is a nice XFCE distro, I like it
<AWOSDev> I hate to sound like a careless noob, but *please* help me!
<ubuntu_> hazexp:  pretty fast eh?
<jordan> bz0b, 6.10
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  with?
<imme> jordan: Also in failsafe, but in failsafe my dekstop and my top and bottom bars DO appear while as in normal gnome session th horizontal bars just flash for a while with nothing on them and then they dissappear and I am left with a almost blank screen.
<bz0b> jordan: so like today
<holycow> AWOSDev, what the hell are dissapearing openbox files?
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, when I click the "open" button in OpenOffice, or KolourPaint, or any other program for that matter, files are disappearing.
<AWOSDev> Every time I click the "open" button another file disappears.
<Hypereia> holycow: Yeah, normal file defrags don't seem to be enough. When the registry get's defragged is when things get really messy.
<bz0b> or does it mean it by US standards
<hazexp> ubuntu_: yes, I liked it, minimal to start off with, but supported most programming languages for development work
<AWOSDev> But I can ls and they're all there.
<holycow> AWOSDev, what do you mean dissapear?
<jordan> bzob, no, the releases follow year.month.
<Hypereia> I've actually resorted to using a 3rd party defrag tool, to use better defrag methods causing files to fragment slower than normal.
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, they are not in the file list, even with a *.* mask
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: that means they are disapeariing they r just hidden to u
<hazexp> bz0b: Ubuntu 6.10 "Edgy Eft" will be released October 26th
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: do u have file perm. for it?
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, in my home folder, and yes.
<Hypereia> Err, I meant fragmented registery.
<bz0b> hazexp: thank you
<Hypereia> Bit tired, had night class.
<holycow> AWOSDev, when you start up nautilus, does IT show files?
<totall_6_7> AWOSDev: if you go to the dirctory/folder outside of the program you are using, are the files still there
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  chk ownership
<ubuntu_> try this
<imme> jordan: Speedcrunch does work though... I can not start from terminal since I cannot open the terminal and in another tty it gives me the error cannot open display.
<ubuntu_> press ctrl+o to oen file
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, not sure.
<AWOSDev> totall_6_7 nope even in other folders
<ubuntu_> open*
<bz0b> hazexp: does anyone know if the intel pro wireless 3945 will work off the bat in edgy?
<AWOSDev> this is what it looks like:
<AWOSDev> -rw-r--r--  1 awilcox awilcox  17245 2006-10-06 02:11 I-95 NS Ex20 RA.png
<mneptok> bz0b: it works for me in Dapper
<bz0b> mneptok: what did you have to do to make it work?
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  u dont have write perm on it
<jordan> imme, did you try alt+f2?
<Hypereia> Odd, when trying to install the is32-libs, it mentions a later version already being installed.
<ubuntu_> just read
<AWOSDev> All permissions look like that.
<mneptok> bz0b: install Ubuntu and network-manager-gnome
<AWOSDev> I don't have write permissions?
<Hypereia> OH well, I ain't complaining. :-)
<AWOSDev> -rw- means I don't have write permissions?
<bz0b> mneptok: i have ubuntu installed
<hazexp> bz0b: take a look at this if you are stuck after network-manager-gnome : http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<imme> jordan: Somehow alt+f2 doesn't work at this pc, nor does alt+f1... :s
<AWOSDev> my Linux account name is awilcox FYI
<mneptok> bz0b: so install network-manager-gnome
<some> Hello, I have done a successfull debootstrap installation but what have replaced base-config?
<imme> jordan: So in failsafe nautilus does work.
<bz0b> mneptok: just did now what?
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: yes i can see that
<jordan> imme, try function + alt + f2, that works for me.
<bz0b> mneptok: i love you man
<mneptok> bz0b: look for an icon in the top GNOME panel
<jordan> imme, Did it ever work correctly?
<ubuntu_> but u see r is set as perm.
<ubuntu_> it should be rw
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, even though they all look the same some are pink and some aren't.  The pink ones show up.  The black ones don't.
* AWOSDev has no clue what Pink means
<bz0b> mneptok: iwconfig picked it up
<mneptok> bz0b: is there any way for me to convert your love for me into cash? and if so, how?
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  try this
<ubuntu_> open konsole
<bz0b> mneptok: :-)
<vanhtu1987> Hi, has anyone successfully used the ipw3945 wireless driver with wpa_supplicant ?
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, okay I'm in irssi so okay
<mneptok> here we go again ...
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  chmod 766 filename
<imme> jordan: nope
<ubuntu_> now try opening the file
<mneptok> vanhtu1987: install network-manager-gnome
<jordan> imme, sry, I have to go :(
<sherlok> could anyone help me get my windows network mounted? having some problems:-\ (NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<AWOSDev> Now they are all *green* :)
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: kool
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  try opening them now
<imme> hmmm
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, still not in the list
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, I've always been able to open them
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, if I type the file name it opens it
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, it's just not in the file list
<AWOSDev> why are they hidden?
<vanhtu1987> mneptok: I'm aware of that, but I'm not using GNOME and (silly me) I want to configure wpa_supplicant.conf by hand. My problem isL wpa_supplicant when invoked spitted out an error: "Failed to set encryption".
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev: open office?
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, well actually no, KolourPaint.  OpenOffice crapped out on me
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, they are all pngs
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  never tried that, but chk in option if 'history option is enabled'
<bz0b> i love you guys i really do
<ubuntu_> then it should show in file menu
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, don't see history options...
<mneptok> vanhtu1987: you need to tell /etc/network/interfaces to not bring the interface up completely until wpa_supplicant finishes initialization. you also need to put the hashed WPA password into wpa_supplicant.conf. it is not straightforward.
<AWOSDev> not in file *menu*, *open file* box
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  in kpaint look in tool , or edit >>prefrence
<ubuntu_> AWOSDev:  let em chk here, hold on
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, I click File->Open
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, the files are not listed in the "Open Image" box that pops up
<AWOSDev> ubuntu_, no preferences or configuration.  :)
<ubuntu_> i dont have the tool installed :(
<vanhtu1987> mneptok: I've done that already. Normally I'd bring up the interface by hand: "sudo /sbin/ipw3945" and "sudo ifup -v eth1" without encryption. I'd post the confif file if requested.
<awilcox> well
<awilcox> crap
<ubuntu_> wb
<ubuntu_> what happened?
<awilcox> I accidentally hit "Session->Close" :P
<awilcox> on the Konsole
<awilcox> I can't get Konversation or GAIM to come up, so I'm using irssi :)
<awilcox> did I miss anything?
<ubuntu_> not much
<awilcox> I was saying...
<sakitel> it say ...dbconfig-common will now attempt to load the pre-existing settings of cacti.  Later, these settings will be validated, and if there is any problem with loading or using them you will be given the option to enter them again later.
<awilcox> ubuntu_, sudo apt-get install kolourpaint if you really want it
<mneptok> vanhtu1987: unfortunately my only reference wpa-supplicant.conf for manual WPA authentication is on my home desktop, which is not powered on.
<ubuntu_> awilcox: let me chk
<awilcox> but it has no Settings->Configure or Edit->Preferences
<vanhtu1987> mneptok: thanks anyway, Here's my conf:
<awilcox> and did you get what I said about the file->open?
<mneptok> vanhtu1987: use pastebin, please
<awilcox> mneptok, I think vanhtu1987 got pastekicked ;)
<winterweaver> lol
<mneptok> if 1987 is that person's birth year, i officially feel really frackin' old.
<awilcox> ubuntu_, it happens in the File->Open Image box, not the MRU list
<mneptok> i have *pants* that old, for god's sake.
<awilcox> mneptok LOL
<awilcox> uhoh
<awilcox> can you still see me?
<awilcox> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<vanhtu1987> (ctrl_* stripped) : network={ssid="my_router" key_mgmt=NONE wep_key0="my_passphrase" wep_tx_keyidx=0 }
<ubuntu_> back
<awilcox> okay good bot
<awilcox> my Internet Radio died, thought I got disconnected :P
<awilcox> ubuntu_ good, and?
<Hypereia> Trying to modify sources.list, but I don't have access. Tried the sudo command via terminal, to no avail.
<vanhtu1987> ok, some of them was stripped for clarity, and btw, 1987 is my magic number ;)
<Hypereia> sudo gedit-/etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  ok do this
<awilcox> ubuntu_ yeah?
<Hypereia> Doesn't work. ~_~
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  when u clik open
<awilcox> uh-huh
<imme> hmmmwindow close
<ubuntu_> press f8
<Flannel> Hypereia: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ubuntu_> file>>open then press f8
<awilcox> ubuntu_ now even more files are gone :X
<ubuntu_> omg :O
<ubuntu_> really :O
<awilcox> ubuntu_ yeah
<ubuntu_> f8 is shortcut to show hidden file
<awilcox> ubuntu_, still in the ls though
<Hypereia> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<ubuntu_> see the setting button in open?
<Hypereia> Oh, oh oh.
<awilcox> ubuntu_ my scroll bar even got smaller
<awilcox> ubuntu_ yeah
<Hypereia> Big "oh!".
<ubuntu_> clik it
<Hypereia> Thanks.
<awilcox> ubuntu_ okay now what
<highneko> Where's the xorg.conf file?
<awilcox> ubuntu_ the "Show Hidden Files\tF8" is checked.
<ubuntu_> highneko:  /etc/X11
<mneptok> highneko: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> awilcox: still wont work?
<mneptok> highneko: "locate" is your friend :)
<awilcox> ubuntu_ nope
<ubuntu_> i'm sorry :(
<nekloksan> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: nekloksan Rich43 croppa Arcad3 awilcox jenda koko Griver vanhtu1987 `m0 sque dwa fildo atoponce garrin hedix chavo kermitX_ cs02rm0 knix Ayabara pitti noiesmo XZEKUTION BiGcaT chandan aFx epinephrine MistaED Gumli holycow ubuntu_ furesta khermans jmworx valehru Asc elate deathz0r_ sakitel Northsea bronson hazexp FunnyLookinHat upt1me BelialMkII dao Cade dfgas winterweaver Marsmen
<nekloksan> sch swashbucklinstev BoyBlunder Hypereia Tarqua ShadeT khwu__
<nekloksan> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: SportChick yeager nahkiss Parisi eliphas_ bl4cktone viviersf dark_light Gasten czer323 YBH_1 Ademan raphink Micksa Tomcat_ kkaisare K^Holtz Eleaf relachs mneptok mempf Corporal_Dirge wenko cmatheson Do-It-Now tmitchell windtw_away Werdnum voltronluis Caplain_ amigamia tinn jman_ ColdFyre bsdfox onorin redloff dartmolx burrr kintaro0e dr0ne HedgeMage fdsd thombone wrabbit das-q Wh
<nekloksan> iteNoise salavas P3L|C4N0 marcels orion2012 Coir Mystilleef
<nekloksan> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: JavaDeveloper mypapit Gonzo berent samiam peija-kas xtr flaco mister_roboto yarddog_ Shadowline _nodey strike jaxadmrl altimod_ Tristan mboso Krooga caplink811_log conner nex_ Gumby JDStone SUSaiyan bj__ cappicard zenrox luis_lopez SurfnKid rheddry madewokherd torchie Cicero BenC klos MissLady Shadowpillar ogra _max_ jwtod1 DBO amorph_ PyroMithrandir _Smash_temp acidjames_ rsa| B
<awilcox> ubuntu_ why, is it dead?  Did I kill it?
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ColdFyre> NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Eleaf> hi
<nekloksan> enniB Jonbo DaveyJ freebsd_fan senori sethk cl420 v3l0ct passbe
<nekloksan> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: Crossfire LeeJunFan Healot twowordz Tokenbad botxj SaLoMoN nomasteryoda briguyd master_of_master jansenq vladuz976 i3d nybble RedKrieg|Sleep [H5N1]  jrib Seveas PseudoPlacebo izm99 kuyky killown SonicvanaJr hpnadig _human_blip_ rpedro toosa_ junmin meatface Dark_Bahamut Cyber_Cat Djrom Hawk|- ash211 anemone redguy_ _Er1K_ hantu Quintin Locke xopher gandalfcome idaho45 Phlosten ast
<highneko> ubuntu_: Ok, thnx.
<Eleaf> nekloksan, stop
<wrabbit> nek?
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  no
<nekloksan> _freak jabular_ AngryElf NsOmNiAc smeagol Zarephath_Away nalioth
<nekloksan> * Benutzer in #ubuntu: ^Down highneko frej erUSUL Milchmann jpiccolo pike_away chupacabra Amaranth tj9991 SkramX bettyboop1975 aum gunne th1 rjm ^Ocean^ cafuego Kyral sonium
<nekloksan> oh
<onorin> kick him
* Werdnum stabs.
<nekloksan> sry
<Eleaf> rofl.
<Tomcat_> !ops
<PyroMithrandir> wtf is going on?
<ubuntu_> awilcox: u did not kill any1 :)
<Eleaf> sorry nekloksan ?
<Tomcat_> !feds
<nekloksan> mistake
<Tomcat_> !mods
<onorin> kick and ban
<Caplain_> whats with the roomcheck?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eleaf> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awilcox> I try to kick him but couldn't.
<Eleaf> onorin, he missed us.
<Eleaf> nekloksan, room calls?
<botxj> did somebody say my name?
<Tarqua> that was werid..
<ColdFyre> wtf is the point of that
<nekloksan> no, botxj
<onorin> kick him
<winterweaver> lol
<YBH_1> - /ignore nekloksan!*@* all
<Eleaf> ColdFyre, seems to be a room call
<nekloksan> that was a mistake
<hpnadig> we just had the same on #php
<ubuntu_> playing football r we?
<Eleaf> onorin, ...? lol
<mneptok> ColdFyre: maybe it matches the point on the top of his head.
<ColdFyre> 3 times tonight
<awilcox> hpnadig, from nekloksan?
<ColdFyre> its annoying
<botxj> ya they did it was YOU nekloksan
<hpnadig> awilcox, no, that was someone else
<botxj> you said my name a few minutes ago
<SurfnKid> nekloksan, ??????
<botxj> along with a huge list of other names in this channel
<nekloksan> sorry sorry sorry
<nekloksan> :(
<Gasten> YBH_1: Erh.. then he just change the nick and come after us :D
<awilcox> nekloksan, wth?
<Healot> oi oi!
<ubuntu_> well later guys
<ubuntu_> time to study :(
<awilcox> ubuntu_ no don't go!
<awilcox> ubuntu_ help me first!
<amigamia> leave nekloksan alone you trouble people!
<ColdFyre> if you are sorry, you woukdnt have done it
<awilcox> ubuntu_ nooooooooooooooo
<ColdFyre> you knew it would piss people off
<amigamia> look i can help you what do you need help with :)
<mneptok> awilcox: please state the nature of the emergency.
<awilcox> ubuntu_ bye!
<ColdFyre> so you did it anyway
<nekloksan> somebody told me to execute some command
<nekloksan> with /names in it
<amigamia> ahh\
<amigamia> ahh
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  can i say something?
<onorin> I know this guy
<nekloksan> i think it pasted all the names in here
<awilcox> ubuntu_ yeah?
<amigamia> what was the command nekloksan?
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  use gimp instead of that tool :)
<onorin> he also did it in #ruby
<amigamia> what is ruby?
<awilcox> <small>I hate GIMP</small>
<blind> how do i restart my ssh server?
<mneptok> amigamia: high level scripting language
<hangfire> its a programming language
<onorin> ruby is a programming language
<ubuntu_> wo0t :o
<BlueEagle> !info ruby
<ubuntu_> gimp is awesome tool
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<amigamia> ahh
<wrabbit> Can I ask a serious questions to the more experience *nix users here?  Non-technical of course
<Tomcat_> wrabbit: Just ask.
<amigamia> sure you can wrabbit
<awilcox> ubuntu_ I use it for pictures but not this drawing
<awilcox> wrabbit what?
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell wrabbit about ask
<gnomefreak> wrabbit: non support related please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  apt-get install f-spot
<awilcox> ubuntu_ what is f-spot?
<mneptok> awilcox: what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  although there has to be some way to ur problem
<BlueEagle> wrabbit: Also concider using #ubuntu-offtopic if it's not directly ununtu support related. :)
<ubuntu_> :(
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  pic. managment tool
<wrabbit> In there now, cheers
<awilcox> mneptok: when I click open on anything, trying in KolourPaint but happens in any program, files are disappearing.  When I ls the directory they are all there.  If I type the name of the file it will open it, but it is not in the "Open Image" box.  When I pressed F8 to show hidden files even more files disappeared, every time I refresh the box more files disappear.
<awilcox> Somebody help!  :)
<awilcox> mneptok, specific enough for you?  :P
<mneptok> awilcox: what kind of partition are these files stored on?
<awilcox> ext3
<awilcox> though this is happening on my NTFS drive too
<ubuntu_> mneptok: its the $HOME folder
<mneptok> have you run an fsck -yf on this partition?
<awilcox> the files I need are on ext3
<awilcox> mneptok, yeah ~/Road\ Signs
<BlueEagle> !info KolourPaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1030 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<awilcox> mneptok, no but I am afraid to do anything as it might remove more files.  what will it do?
<awilcox> I mean if I run fsck I'm afraid it will *erase* all the files.
<mneptok> awilcox: fsck is Filesystem ChecK
<ubuntu_> !fsck
<BlueEagle> awilcox: You might want to try #Kubuntu too for help on that as it seems to be the KDE file selector that is causing your ailments.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awilcox> mneptok, I know what fsck is
<mneptok> awilcox: looks for errors in the filesystem and tries to recover
<awilcox> mneptok what does -yf do?
<SeraVitae> hi there, what's the location of the usb devices under ubuntu again? i need to see why a usb device isnt working
<mneptok> -y = "assume yes for all questions"
<ubuntu_> -yf = why files?
<awilcox> BlueEagle, Yes I know but #Kubuntu is experiencing a slow time.
<ubuntu_> just kidding :(
<blind> Can someone please tell me how to make it so my VNC server gives me more than an xterm and a black&white window? (http://blindx.net/vnc.png)
<mneptok> -f = "force fixes"
<awilcox> mneptok thanks okay I'll try
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  good luck
<ubuntu_> :)
<SeraVitae> i thought it might be /proc/bus/usb but the device list doesnt change when i pull my mouse out.
<awilcox> ubuntu_, thanks!  bye!
<ubuntu_> bye bye
<mneptok> man, it's blessedly quiet tonight.
<BlueEagle> awilcox: Still it would be the right place for it since the bug does appear to be in a KDE system component.
<SeraVitae> like, the 001/002 directories/whatever are still there.
<BlueEagle> ubotu: tell awilcox about patience
<ubuntu_> lol
<awilcox> mneptok, WARNING!!! Running e2fsck on a mounted file system may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.  Continue?  (y/N)
<mneptok> N
<mneptok> boot from CD to recovery mode
<Arcad3> omega
<mneptok> run fsck from there
* awilcox bangs head against desk repeatedly
<mneptok> never run fsck on mounted fs's
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  kool :)
<Eleaf> are you SURE?
<Eleaf> lol
<awilcox> mneptok, I hate running recovery mode, but if it's the only way...
<ubuntu_> stop using kolourpaint :)
<SeraVitae> a while back i was able to cat some file and press keys on my gamepad and have them show up.
<onorin> please op me
<SeraVitae> i can't seem to find that location now
<awilcox> mneptok, I know stupid question, but, in Windows I could run chkdsk on mounted volumes (as long as I didn't do a sector scan), so why not in Linux?
<ubuntu_> SeraVitae:  hi
<SeraVitae> hi
<ubuntu_> SeraVitae:  ran the command in konsole?
<SeraVitae> uh, no?
<SeraVitae> in terminal.
<mneptok> awilcox: because Linux's filesystem was not designed by chimps 15 years ago with no updates in the intervening period? ;)
<ubuntu_> SeraVitae:  if u did u can use history command to
<awilcox> mneptok LOL :)
<SeraVitae> ubuntu - the pc has been well and truly rebooted, plus actually this is another machine.
<awilcox> mneptok talking about NTFS here though, there have been updates :)
<ubuntu_> SeraVitae:  opent that terimanl
<ubuntu_> type history | more
<SeraVitae> on my laptop, which has been shutdown and used daily for about a month since?
<jenda> What is VP.VC
<jenda> ?
<wrabbit> What's the command for root?
<awilcox> mneptok: all right...if I boot in to Recovery Mode though, it will still be mounted...how else could I run fsck?
<blind> wrabbit: sudo
<awilcox> wrabbit: sudo -s
<mneptok> Vice President Of The Viet Cong?
<linuxsuxazz> hi
<wrabbit> nvm... sudo -i worked
<ubuntu_> SeraVitae:  shutdown wont matter, month will :(
<wrabbit> sudo -s eh
<ubuntu_> worth a shot though
<ubuntu_> heh
<mneptok> jenda: do you mean VPI/VCI?
<linuxsuxazz> ubuntu linux sux compared to windows xp and the new coming vista
<awilcox> linuxsuxazz, what are you doing in a Linux support channel if you think that?....
<awilcox> If you think Linux "suckors" then just get out...don't tell us, the people who *Like* Linux, that.
<mneptok> linuxsuxazz: once you get laid you'll back on times like these and really feel stupid about how you spent your time.
<jenda> mneptok: ah, yes.
<Shadowpillar> linuxsuxazz is a troll you plebs :(
<blind> lol Shadowpillar
<Hypereia> !module-assistant
<ubuntu_> lol
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 368 kB
<awilcox> Can somebody kick him?
<awilcox> kickban, infact?
<awilcox> !ops
<wrabbit> Shadowpillar, You think? :P
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  sure :)
<Hypereia> I don't think I have module-assistant by default.
<SpComb> hint: look at his nick and ponder a kick
<ubuntu_> u like to be kicked?
<Hypereia> I need it to compile something, I believe.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  ur strange, heh
<gnomefreak> awilcox: ?
<linuxsuxazz> U
<linuxsuxazz> B
<linuxsuxazz> U
<linuxsuxazz> N
<linuxsuxazz> T
<linuxsuxazz> U
<linuxsuxazz> L
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-173-172-168.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
<mneptok> jenda: Virtual Path Interface/Virtual Port Interface. ATM routing mechanisms.
<botxj> spam ownage
<awilcox> gnomefreak, we have a troll situation
<SpComb> not anymore
<Hypereia> Hmm.
<blind> not anymore
<awilcox> gnomefreak, linuxsuxazz
<botxj> i love the smell of ownage in the morning
<blind> ohhhhhhhhhh
<gnomefreak> awilcox: too late
<blind> SpComb totally beat me
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hypereia> Oh!
<jenda> mneptok: thx - a friend is installing a USB modem and needs that... seems he found it.
<ubuntu_> gnomefreak: hi
<awilcox> gnomefreak, thanks!  :)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: hi
<mneptok> jenda: the values they input should be given to them by their ISP/telco
<blind> Can someone please tell me how to make it so my VNC server gives me more than an xterm and a black&white window? ( http://blindx.net/vnc.png )
<botxj> gnomefreak you deliver great ownage to that spamming dude, nice job man
<czer323> btw, why is ubotu freaking out about?
<jenda> mneptok: check. thanks.
<mneptok> jenda: those values must be exactly right to negotiate a connection at the DSLAM and out to the cloud.
<jenda> ok
<ubuntu_> so no1 into iptables?
<awilcox> mneptok, now, I was saying...if I boot in to recovery mode it'll still be mounted though...
<jenda> So, if unsuccessful - ask the ISP
<mneptok> ugh, remembering my telco-fu makes me ill.
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  use cd ;)
<mneptok> jenda: precisely.
<awilcox> mneptok, how do you do recovery from the CD?
<ubuntu_> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<awilcox> "alternate" install CD?
<mneptok> jenda: call ISP. ask for second level support (because the first level mouth breathers won't know jack) and get them to give you those values for what their DSLAM expects.
<awilcox> I don't have an "alternate" install CD...
<mneptok> awilcox: you can boot to the Live CD desktop and do it
<awilcox> mneptok, okay well that'll have to wait until tomorrow, it's 3:51a here :P
<mneptok> sudo fsck -yf /dev/hda1
<awilcox> so g'night all :)
<Hypereia> Trying to compile the kernel module: sudo module-assistant prepare
<Hypereia> sudo: module-assistant: command not found.
<mneptok> for example
<Hypereia> Stuck here.
<ubuntu_> awilcox:  nite nite, good luck
<mneptok> awilcox: same time here, and i'm in the office :P
<awilcox> mneptok, actually /dev/hda3
<viper> lol.. i just messed up my ubuntu my upgrading to edgy w/o having ubuntu-desktop installeed
<swashbucklinstev> My laptop has some multimedia buttons that xev doesn't pick up, what will pick them up?
<viper> by*
<Hypereia> tried apt-get module-assistant, and nothing.
<awilcox> mneptok, I empathise with you :)
<htt> edgy sux : )
<awilcox> ubuntu: thanks!
<awilcox> mneptok, and yes "empathise" as in "I've been there before" :P
<viper> can someone..er..tell me how to downgrade or revert?
<ubuntu_> anytime
<SeraVitae> well, i certainly dont know whats going on here
<viper> right now i cant even startx
<SeraVitae> but i'm getting 100's of usb errors from dmesg
<viper> i'm sitting here in console on bitchx =/
<mneptok> awilcox: you've been here? we just opened this office in june? and i thought i knew everyone that worked for us in Montreal. ;)
<ubuntu_> mneptok: lol
<ubuntu_> ur funny
<viper> i dont even know how to use bitchx =P
<ubuntu_> :)
<Hypereia> Anyone?
<blind> viper: shoulda gone with irssi ;)
<mneptok> viper: can you remove ubuntu-desktop and then re-install it?
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  yes
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  but first install kubuntu-desktop
<viper> mneptok installing ubuntu-desktop is admitting defeat =P
<ubuntu_> so atleast u gotta gui running
<mneptok> ubuntu_: you *really* don;t want to pimp KDE to me ;)
<ubuntu_> uninstall it later
<viper> it gives me an error like "no screens found"
<ubuntu_> cant u :O
<viper> i would google it, but i'm not that great w/ links, lol
<mneptok> ubuntu_: oh, i see what you're saying.
<blind> viper: fix your xorg.conf ;o
<Hypereia> no display found?
<mneptok> ubuntu_: that seems like a *lot* of extra data over the pipe just to get X
<Hypereia> Or displays, either or.
<ubuntu_> mneptok: true :(
<mneptok> viper: anything intersting in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<SeraVitae> Okay the problem seems to be a device descriptor error -110.
<SeraVitae> how do i figure out what an error -110 is?
<czer323> You can use: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    To get most xorg settings to defaults.
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  is gui up?
<Schalken> Where can I get more visualizations for Totem or Kaffeine?
<mneptok> ubuntu_: on my machines? yes. and always has been. :)
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  open synaptic, look for ubuntu-desktop do a reinstall
<viper> not sure...i wish i rememebered what to look for in xorg.conf
<mneptok> ubuntu_: i think you're confusing me with someone else :)
<mneptok> viper: anything intersting in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> dang i need coffee :O
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  do u?
<ubuntu_> lol
<mneptok> do i what? need coffee?
<ubuntu_> u asked bout ubuntu-desktop?
<mneptok> just finished a cuppa, thankee.
<viper> mneptok i checked, but there might be?
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  np
<viper> error launching default action command associated with this location
<mneptok> viper: if X is having problems starting, it logs those errors to ~/.xsession-erros
<mneptok> +r
<bionoid> Heavily off-topic - can someone name a few good web-based discussion board? Specifically I need one with a good notification system (notify new threads, to which i've contributed, to which my friends have contributed etc), digest functionality etc. Does _not_ have to be free, but less than 3000 euros.
<mneptok> bionoid: phpbb
<ubuntu_> well later guy
<ubuntu_> u all take care
<mneptok> nighty ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> mneptok:  nite nite :)
<Tabias> I've installed windows xp (sp2) (partition1) then I installed ubuntu (partition6/ swap partition 7), all the rest is ntfs data. Now when I get the grub menu it properly identifies the windows xp but when I reboot it gives a disk boot failure. Anybody can help me with this?
<bionoid> ok, let me add, one that does not have a history of causing thousands of servers to be pwned.
<viper> mneptok it just shows different programs failing
<mneptok> viper: look through those errors, paste them into Google, and see what others have done when faced with your problem
<Tabias> both OS are on the same hd (sata) and 1 IDE hd is only for data (slave also)
<viper> mneptok it's kinda hard w/ only..what..links?!
<mneptok> bionoid: the only time that happened is when a flaw was found in an *ancient* version, and people that never bothered to upgrade or ignored the warning got their butts kicked.
<viper> mneptok do you know how to downgrade or revert back to 6.06
<mneptok> viper: vi, vim, nano, pico ...
<mneptok> viper: easiest way is right from CD
<blind> Can someone please tell me how to make it so my VNC server gives me more than an xterm and a black&white window? ( http://blindx.net/vnc.png )
<viper> mneptok er, won't that result in data loss?
<mneptok> viper: not if you don't reformat
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> viper: just tell it to use existing partitions without formatitng them
<bionoid> mneptok: Ok - reading their feature list I only see one item on notification, that of threads yourself contributed to. Says nothing about digest or more advanced notification, so it doesn't seem to fit my requirements :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@200.119.255.43 *!*@148.Red-83-35-113.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@189.142.76.206]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Gumli> im trying to install ubuntu, but the live system keeps starting up, and for some odd reasson i can't change ressolution, 640*480, so i can't see any buttons from the installer
<pluma> Is resolvconf part of the default installation of Ubuntu?
<Gumli> can't you run the install directly at boot?
<viper> ok, i'll try it, mneptok , thx
<cpk2> how you would you go about playing a video that is a .bin?
<pluma> I'm trying to figure out what I might have installed that resets the DNS info on rebooting.
<drumline_> pluma: resolv.conf is the same across all linuxes.
<pluma> drumline_: I mean the package
<noiesmo> cpk2, won't expect vid to be .bin
<mneptok> bionoid: http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=187868
<drumline_> pluma: dunno.  what does that pkg do?
<mneptok> pluma: what DNS info?
<pluma> drumline_: It's a resolv.conf manager thingy, apparently.
<cpk2> noiesmo: i have a .bin with the data and a .cue
<pluma> mneptok: resolv.conf, I guess?
<pluma> mneptok: i.e. the IP of the DNS
<mneptok> pluma: DHCP writes resolv.conf based on the values of the lease it gets
<pluma> mneptok: I'm not on DHCP and it must be something I installed later on.
<noiesmo> cpk2, aah ok
<cpk2> noiesmo: dont want to get vlc when I already have kaffeine and mplayer, so wondering how to do it without vlc
<smariani> what
<noiesmo> check this http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/ says mplayer should do it might help
<smariani> where are you from
<cpk2> noiesmo: thanks
<noiesmo> cpk2, np hope you get it sorted
<bionoid> mneptok: thanks
<matti> Morning.
<pluma> Okay, seems like fetchmail was the reason I have resolvconf installed, so that's probably what's the cause of my resolv.conf getting reset on every reboot.
<drumline_> nasty
<drumline_> pluma: those DNS values might be on your dhcp server?
<pluma> drumline_: I'm not on DHCP.
<drumline_> pluma: oh.. that's nasty.
<pluma> drumline_: As I said: something I installed later on causes my resolv.conf to get reset on every reboot regardless of what I set the Networking tool to.
<drumline_> pluma: resolvconf might be it.
<pluma> So, yeah, as resolvconf seems to update resolv.conf automatically, that's probably it.
<Hypereia> Whee, just updated video driver.
<bear>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Enselic> I would like a scipt that opens up a bunch of apps in different workspaces at login, is this possible?
<drumline_> pluma: yeah.. it does.   checked it on google.  there's actually a /etc/resolvconf directory.
<bear>  /join #ubuntu-de
<drumline_> see if 'man resolvconf' pulls anything up.
<pluma> Okay, so I'm trying to accomplish the following: I want to set up a cvs server on my box and have the latest content mirrored on the server's htdocs.
<drumline_> pluma: A quick, dirty and vile workaround could be to remove the writable bit on the file permissions for /etc/resolv.conf.  :)
<Tabias> I've installed windows xp (sp2) (partition1) then I installed ubuntu (partition6/ swap partition 7), all the rest is ntfs data. Now when I get the grub menu it properly identifies the windows xp but when I reboot it gives a disk boot failure. Anybody can help me with this?
<pluma> drumline_: Yeah, I removed fetchmail, so the reason I needed resolvconf is void, so I uninstalled that.
<pluma> Should work now.
<drumline_> pluma: cool.
<mwe> shouldn't most pcs beep if the cpu or video card is not present?
<pluma> Anyway. I realise I probably need to install cvsd and all that. No problem there (HOWTOs should be on the net). But how do I mirror the latest commit in my htdocs?
<drumline_> you want to take a website and mirror it on your own server?
<pluma> No. I want to manage my webserver via CVs
<pluma> *CVS
<pluma> I know, it's not the best way to do it, but ... well, CVS at least provides backups =P
<variant> anyone know how to set up the dri with 3drage pro graphics card?
<variant> its not autoconfigured
<variant> so i set the driver line in xorg.conf to mach64.. thats the correct driver right?
<drumline_> pluma: I'm not too familiar with how CVS works.  I can say that 'wget' might be worth looking into for you.
<mneptok> variant: i would set it to VESA until you know for sure
<drumline_> if you haven't already.
<variant> mneptok: yeah, works with vesa
<mneptok> or, rather, "vesa"
<Arcad3> how to see users connected to my ubuntu using ssh?
<pluma> It's a dev server. Local. I just want to do it that way so I can avoid having to give all users write-access in the web-root or having to set up a cronjob to copy the files from the home directories or w/e.
<mneptok> Arcad3: "who"
<variant> mneptok: if it doesnt work i can always change it back np
<Arcad3> thanks
<mneptok> variant: sure
<blind> Can someone please tell me how to make it so my VNC server gives me more than an xterm and a black&white window? ( http://blindx.net/vnc.png )
<pluma> Why? wget is only for downloading files? I don't want to access different machines, I want to have the latest commits mirrored in the webroot.
<variant> blind: you need to connect to an existing session instead of starting a new one. so vncviewer IPADDRESS:0
<variant> blind: that will connect to an exisint one
<Arcad3> can i monitor another user somehow?
<pluma> *Isn't wget...
<blind> variant: that's the only one running.
<variant> Arcad3: yeah with vncviewer
<mneptok> pluma: there are so, SO many better options than cvs. like svn or bzr.
<variant> blind: did you try that command_
<Arcad3> he is using ssh connection
<blind> variant: no, the only vnc server is running on display 1. not display 0.
<variant> Arcad3: yeah there is a way, i dont recall what it is though
<mneptok> Arcad3: "monitor" in what sense?
<variant> Arcad3: you could try w | tail -f
<pluma> mneptok: I think Eclipse only supports CVS atm
<Arcad3> what he is uploadin what process is using
<variant> Arcad3: athoguht that wouldnt work actualy
<louiespeaks> I running unbuntu live cd.
<louiespeaks> It won't allow me to install it.
<louiespeaks> It always says when I try to parition my disk, "failed to parition disk, not enough space for install"
<mneptok> pluma: http://subclipse.tigris.org/
<louiespeaks> But I have around 37gigs of space avaliable
<louiespeaks> any ideas?
<variant> louiespeaks: are you doing manual partitioning or letting the partitioner do it for you?
<mneptok> louiespeaks: "available" as in "free space in existing partitions" or "available" as in "unpartitioned space on the disk?"
<louiespeaks> letting the so-fah-king-we-tah-did paritioner do it
<pluma> mneptok: thanks. So do you know how to do this with svn then?
<variant> louiespeaks: what?
<louiespeaks> the paritioner.
<louiespeaks> option 1
<mneptok> pluma: nope. but i *loathe* cvs.
<swashbucklinstev> BillyWitchDoctor help louiespeaks install Linux on his chicken
<louiespeaks> hahah, chicken?
<swashbucklinstev> chicken.... arise!
<botxj> chicken strips!
<mneptok> bawk bawk!
<louiespeaks> Grilled chicken!
<botxj> juicy tender chicken strips
<mneptok> louiespeaks: "available" as in "free space in existing partitions" or "available" as in "unpartitioned space on the disk?"
<louiespeaks> Mneptok.
<botxj> BIG HUCKIN' CHICKEN
<swashbucklinstev> ch... chicken... chicken arise!
<louiespeaks> I am unable to remember what it said exactly.
<pluma> mneptok: Do you at least know where I can find info on installing svn server on Ubuntu then? ;)
<louiespeaks> I chose option #1
<botxj> you are big... and you are.. spicy!... biiiiiiiiiiiiii huckin' chicken
<louiespeaks> and set it to 50%
<swashbucklinstev> BillyWitchDoctor move outside... better... reception
<louiespeaks> which is 36 gigs, more than enough.
<mneptok> pluma: it should be in Main or Universe
<swashbucklinstev> chicken .... ..... ..... .... arise!
<louiespeaks> biiiiig buuuuuuuuuuuckin' chicken
<blind> variant: any other ideas? :\
<botxj> it's huckin' not buckin'
<louiespeaks> I don't care.
<botxj> well i do
<louiespeaks> The chicken was buckin'...
<mneptok> louiespeaks: you need unpartitoned space. not empty space in existing partitions.
<swashbucklinstev> Ok, clearly, i am the only Aqua Teen Hunger Force faithful here, so you can all rot.
<variant> blind: is there a user logged into that box?
<louiespeaks> Mneptok.
<louiespeaks> Makes sense...
<blind> variant: the one with the server?
<louiespeaks> Am I able to run install while talking to yall?
<variant> blind: from the terminal thats open you could just run gnome-session
<louiespeaks> Or will the install kill GAIM?
<blind> variant, im on the box with the server
<variant> blind: its a server?
<mneptok> louiespeaks: does your brain do pre-emptive multitasking or cooperative?
<variant> blind: sorry, im not really sure what the setup is
<blind> vncserver, that is, variant
<variant> that u have
<swashbucklinstev> mneptok: he's not dual core.
<louiespeaks> My brain flows.... Left and Right sides of the brain flooooow.
<charlie5> hi all ... does anyone use a netcomm modem for broadband ?
<swashbucklinstev> louiespeaks: that's called crosstalk :D
<louiespeaks> I don't care.
<botxj> i use a linksys modem for cable
<variant> blind: you are trying to connect to an existing session that is allready logged in?
<swashbucklinstev> louiespeaks: you would if you've seen A Scanner Darkly... maaaan
<louiespeaks> I wish I saw that movie.
<blind> variant: true.
<louiespeaks> I chose to do something else instead.
<louiespeaks> It was free too!
<botxj> i hate keanu reeves when he has a beard on
<variant> blind: and what does that logged in user have running?
<swashbucklinstev> I'm going to buy it, because I can, not because I have to. :-)
<louiespeaks> Hahha, go for it hombre.
<blind> variant, gnome, beryl, gaim.... it's me right  now.
<louiespeaks> I am dual booting this biiatch.
<louiespeaks> Fun in Windows and Ubuntu.
<variant> blind: the default when starting a user session in x is to start on display :0 if you dont specify the session to connect to it will start a new plain xserver for you
<swashbucklinstev> I suggest using the LVM :)
<louiespeaks> Although on a laptop, Windows isn't very necessary.. No games.
<variant> blind: so vncviewer ip:0
<blind> variant: it wouldn't start on 0, but there aren't any other servers running.
<variant> blind: you probably dont permit remote logins?
<louiespeaks> I figure I am able to install unbuntu while talking to yall?
<blind> yes i do..
<swashbucklinstev> louiespeaks: depends on the laptop ofcourse, but with cedega you can even play games on your laptop too, "real" games
<blind> i get a screen, variant. just not X.
<blind> or rather, it's X, but I don't see what I have up.
<louiespeaks> My laptop has like a geforce 4 mx440
<noiesmo> swashbucklinstev, what not pretend games lol :)
<variant> blind: on the vncserver click system > remote desktop
<blind> like in the screenshot i linked...
<variant> gtg, gf is here
<louiespeaks> It's a piece, but it's a 2.4ghz p4 and 1 gig of ram.
<blind> variant, that's all set up.
<SeraVitae> okay, i just tried a new USB header on my motherboard, unused usb ports, mouse works fine, gamepad doesn't.
<SeraVitae> same -110 error
<louiespeaks> variant, remember.. fuck her gently.
<swashbucklinstev> noiesmo: I wish kjumpingcube was pretend, but it *really* steals my time
<unix_> does anybody know how to set the cupsd password?
<noiesmo> swashbucklinstev, haha :)
<blind> louiespeaks: watch the language ;)
<swashbucklinstev> unix_: it's "swordfish"
<louiespeaks> Wod.
<louiespeaks> Word*
<charlie5> a CHAP authorisation fail ... would that mean a bad username/password combo ?
<mneptok> swashbucklinstev: please don't deliberately try to confuse people that need help
<swashbucklinstev> :-(
<swashbucklinstev> well, anyways, I'm audi...5000
<louiespeaks> Who is proficient with manual paritioning?
<unix_> I tried to set the password for the root user with lppasswd...but it wont work
<louiespeaks> Anyone care to help a new Ubuntu user out?
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mneptok> unix_: what cupsd password?
<louiespeaks> Healot.
<mneptok> unix_: the password for the cupsd user itself?
<pluma> Augh. I can't find a subversion server in the repositories. only clients.
<louiespeaks> Using !ask in my particular case is a wild goose chase.
<unix_> mneptok, I'm trying to add a printer on the webinterface...and it's alway asking me for a user and a password
<Overand> louiespeaks: plenty of people here are willing to help new ubuntu users out.
<Overand> that's kind of the point
<Overand> so... ASK!
<unix_> ^^
<louiespeaks> Dual booting.
<louiespeaks> Windows Xp and Ubuntu
<louiespeaks> Manually paritioning.
<louiespeaks> Pointers?
<Overand> install windows first
<Overand> use windows partitioning system
<Overand> leave space free
<Overand> then install ubuntu
<Overand> poof.
<louiespeaks> Ugh
<louiespeaks> Already installed XP awhile ago
<louiespeaks> took full disk usage
<louiespeaks> I gotta split the ntfs parition in half
<Overand> there's no 'easy' solution to that
<mneptok> pluma: sudo apt-get install subversion
<mathrick> quick, what is the line I want to use with aptitude to upgrade dapper -> edgy? So that I can leave it to upgrade and go shave? :)
<Overand> you can use gnuparted etc
<Overand> to resize an ntfs partition
<mneptok> unix_: use the GNOME add printer wizard thingy
* mathrick doesn't want to figure out pinning releases and stuff again, it's always confusing
<louiespeaks> Hmmm.
<mneptok> unix_: that will do everything CUPS needs
<nekloksan> vagina
<Overand> however- there is a good chance that you'll hose the entire partition
<nekloksan> !!
<louiespeaks> Hmm.
<nekloksan> i love my vagina!!
<louiespeaks> Scheisse.
<Overand> louiespeaks: another option is to stuff another hard drive in the computer
<Healot> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<louiespeaks> Laptop bro.
<pluma> Oh. Right. I guess that's what it means by "tools for making a svn repository and making it available"
<louiespeaks> wbaout using the last option
<mathrick> louiespeaks: 1) use one of the commercial resizers a'la Partition Magic
<louiespeaks> and manually paritioning
<louiespeaks> mathrick: Good ideer.
<mathrick> louiespeaks: 2) try if parted supports NTFS (probably not)
<Overand> mathrick: i think it does
<pluma> Guess I was looking for the word "server" too hard =)
<Overand> i just don't trust it
<mneptok> mathrick: your nick looks familiar ...
<louiespeaks> I figured ubuntu was able to do it during install
<Overand> even 'partition magic' is tricky
<mathrick> mneptok: yeah, as does yours
<Arcad3> is there a software with i can montor a user connected with ssh
<Overand> louiespeaks: it may, actually
<mathrick> mneptok: #gnome-hackers ?
<louiespeaks> It does... I am just unsure how to use it.
<Arcad3> "to keep an eye on him"?
<mneptok> mathrick: ah yes. i'm one of the GNOME sysamdins. :)
<mneptok> *admins, even
<mathrick> mneptok: cheers :)
<louiespeaks> eer /dev/hda1
<louiespeaks> I am to resize it
<Overand> gnuparted *can* do it i THINK- but i don't know if the version on the ubuntu CD supports ntfsresize
<Overand> and my warning is key.
<mathrick> Overand: you don't need ubuntu cd for that, really
<mneptok> mathrick: when you're done with that short term memory part of your brain, could i lease it or something. ;)
<Overand> Toying with an existing partion is a great way to destroy all the data on it.
<Arcad3> tell me the name Louie
<mathrick> mneptok: I doubt it'll be useful, leaky as shit ;)
<louiespeaks> Word.
<Overand> just plug the holes with THC!
<louiespeaks> Arcade3 of?
<mathrick> there are ready CD images for parted
<Arcad3> the software
<mneptok> mathrick: mine not only leaks, but is FIFO and cooperatively multitasks. :/
<mathrick> louiespeaks: do you have anything important on that partition?
<louiespeaks> Music.
<Overand> mneptok: eww... cooperative multitasking.
<louiespeaks> But that's on my other computer as well.
<larsemil> since distupgrading to dapper i lost my swedish keyboardsettings. i have no idea where to look as gnome keyboardsettings works fine.
* Overand feels like Mac OS 6
<mathrick> louiespeaks: grab DVD+RW, burn if you care, try parted
<mathrick> if it comes to the worst, reinstall XP
<Spy4> hi all
<larsemil> ah. gnomekeys are correct but not working i mean
<louiespeaks> Word.
<louiespeaks> Ok.
<Spy4> need some help with HAL
<louiespeaks> Right click the pariton, resize
<louiespeaks> split it in half
<Overand> pray
<louiespeaks> and I am going to end up with a NTFS parition(windows) and unallocated space
<louiespeaks> Correct?
<Spy4> at boot i get the message  "failed to initialize hal"
<Overand> yes, that's what you want to do
<Spy4> how do i fix it?
<louiespeaks> I am going to do it.
<mathrick> larsemil: add "Keyboard indicator" (chances are it'll be named Tastaturindikator), what does it show?
<Overand> louiespeaks: have fun, good luck
<shinobi2> anyone know how the backspace key works?
<mathrick> *add to panel
<louiespeaks> Crossin' my fingers.
<shinobi2> anyone know how the backspace key works? in vim?
<Overand> shinobi2: it *should* just work
<louiespeaks> II DIIIIID IT!
<louiespeaks> GOO LOUIS GO LOUIS
<louiespeaks> OOOH YEEAH
<Spy4> hey
<louiespeaks> It has yet to gone FUBAR.
<elkbuntu> louiespeaks, calm down please
<Spy4> some help fixing HAL
<Spy4> anyone can help me?
<Overand> Spy4: you can stop repeating.
<louiespeaks> elkbuntu: I am calm bro. I am just an energetic dude.
<louiespeaks> fighting optimistic
<shinobi2> Overand: well, i think it has to do with the mode it's in.  when i open a file, i start typing and use backspace key it works, however, since this is a previously edited file, all other text that already there, will not work with backspace key
<Spy4> overand none is answering nothing
<Spy4> i will rwpwat
<elkbuntu> louiespeaks, ok then, be enthusiastic quietly, with less shouting ;)
<Overand> Spy4: then people will get more and more ticked at you and will eventually ignore you completely, if you don't get kicked.
<larsemil> mathrick, where to add this?
<Spy4> i thought none understood
<louiespeaks> 34 gigs overkill for ubuntu?
<Overand> Spy4: In all liklihood nobody knows what the problem is, or they're busy.
<louiespeaks> 10 gigs probably be enough?
<larsemil> mathrick, ah found it
<mathrick> larsemil: right click on panel, "add to panel", find tastaturindikator (assuming that's in swedish)
<mathrick> ok
<Overand> In fact, I've never really heard of 'HAL' in the context of linux.
<Spy4> overand there's no matter to get angry
<Overand> HAL generally refers to 'hardware abstraction layer'
<mjr> louiespeaks, sure Ubuntu will fit in 10, if you don't plan on storing a lot of data...
<mathrick> larsemil: does it say "Swe" now?
<larsemil> mathrick, tastatur is german but i found it and it says swe
<mathrick> larsemil: but you can't type swedish?
<louiespeaks> What the heck am I going to store other than music....
<mathrick> louiespeaks: anime!
<louiespeaks> Which I am going to work some magic on and read only ntfs
<Overand> Spy4: did your machine have a windows install on it / does it dualboot to windows?
<mathrick> *cough*
<larsemil> when starting gnome i get an error msg saying something wrong with xkb, xmodmap or so..
<louiespeaks> Hahha.
<Overand> I don't know why you'd get a HAL error
<Spy4> no only ubuntu
<KenSentMe> I'm thinking about buying a multifunctional printer (print, fax, scan). Which brands have a good linux/ubuntu support?
<mathrick> larsemil: aaa, that's what you should've began with
<Spy4> me nor XD
<louiespeaks> The ones supported by Linux.
<mathrick> larsemil: that's always a bitch to debug
<larsemil> mathrick, sorry. :)
<adrian15> [OT]  Can anyone tell me which it is the language of this webpage... so that I find a translator: http://www.pikapolonica.net/?p=62   Czech? German? Polis?
<mathrick> larsemil: if you make a new user account, does it work there?
<mathieu> hi, how can i edit file associations in gnome?
<noiesmo> KenSentMe, know someone with a hp6310 working perfectly
<larsemil> mathrick, have not tried. should i?
<mathrick> larsemil: yes
<louiespeaks> yooooo
<louiespeaks> what's the best filesystem to use?
<robokop> which program should i run on my machine if i want to be able to remote login (with putty for example)
<Overand> robokop: it's the sshd
<noiesmo> robokop, ssh telnet
<Overand> 'ssh server'
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: ok, thank you
<Overand> doesn't ubuntu ship with sshd enabled?
<noiesmo> KenSentMe, i'll be getting one soon there network as well
<louiespeaks> What filesystem is best for unbuntu and root?
<Overand> louiespeaks: no 'best'
<Overand> most common is ext3
<louiespeaks> Well.
<louiespeaks> I am going to use ext3 than.
<Overand> I'd suggest that if you're going to dualboot
<louiespeaks> Word.
<mathrick> adrian15: Serbian / Croatian, maybe some other Balkan Slavic language
<mathrick> not sure
<Overand> partially because there are apps for windows that read ext3 like 'explore2fs'
<mathrick> I can tell you it's not Polish (I'm Polish :), and also not Slovak/Czech
<louiespeaks> Hmmmk.
<KenSentMe> noiesmo: does pc-faxing work too?
<keithhh1> anyone know how to install ati tv out
<louiespeaks> alit I got three paritions now
<louiespeaks> ntfs
<louiespeaks> a 2 gig swap
<louiespeaks> and the rest ext3
<louiespeaks> time to move forward?
<Overand> the country code that the domain is registered to is SI
<mathrick> mneptok: so, before we trade our short-term memories, do you happen to know a line to insert into sources.list / whatever for upgrading to Edgy?
<Overand> Slovenia
<Overand> adrian15: the website is registered to someone in Slovenia
<mathrick> ah, of course
<mathrick> and it's almost surely Slovenian
<amigamia> vpn is powerful thing
<louiespeaks> *please don't screw up please don't screw up*
<amigamia> it will shut you out
<adrian15> mathrick: ubuntu-si does not exist :( Will try with debian-si then
<mneptok> mathrick: lemme find the correct URLs for you.
<adrian15> mathrick: Overand thank you
<mneptok> mathrick: i know we have it documented somewhere internally, just need to find it.
<louiespeaks> ll
<wrabbit> what's the longest anybody here has had their pc running with ubuntu on it?
<whitedeth> anyone know a good software for archives?
<louiespeaks> lol* Houston, it is a noooooooo gooooo.
<wrabbit> I mean uptime
<whitedeth> Archive Manager sucks.
<louiespeaks> Didn't work.
<whitedeth> it keeps saying "archive type not supported" even though it clearly is.
<louiespeaks> GREEEAAAT!
<mathrick> mneptok: yeah, I know it's possible, I just don't feel like fighting with releases and pins today :)
<louiespeaks> Parition magic is going to do the trick.
<mathrick> louiespeaks: so it said "done" but didn't work?
<mathrick> parted that is
<louiespeaks> Nope.
<louiespeaks> It said failed to move
<larsemil> mathrick, still the same.
<mneptok> mathrick: amen, brother.
<louiespeaks> Basically, it didn't do anything.
<louiespeaks> Back to what it was before.
<jeanmi3> I have ubuntu 6.06, kernel 2.6.15-25-386 and the 'tun' module loaded but when I try to ifconfig tun0 I am getting "tun0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<louiespeaks> Someone upstairs must not want me to put linux on my hdd
<mathrick> larsemil: then, uh, something is fucked and it's always nasty to debug. Honestly, I've never been able to figure that one out, XKB is not exactly an easy piece of software :\
<suk4> hola
<suk4> alguien me puede ayudar
<whitedeth> !archive
<larsemil> mathrick, but does it have anything to do with xorg.conf or is it something else?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suk4> alguien habla espaol?
<PsyOpsWarrior> Linux ooooh linux.
<mneptok> mathrick: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<whitedeth> Anyone know a good software for *.7Z?
<adrian15> suk4: yo mism
<cpk2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<suk4> hola adrian
<cpk2> lo siento
<PsyOpsWarrior> Been dibledabbling with it for years, never seem to have it on my computer for much longer than a month.
<adrian15> suk4: pero se supone que te tienes que conectar al #ubuntu-es que para est
<YBH_1> hmm i have the mplayer mozilla plug in installed and it works fine for quciktime and other audio video, but when a .WMV file is selected totem is th edefault player anyon eknow how to eliminate totem ?
<whitedeth> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<keithhh1> anyone have any tips how to use atitvout
<Normal> Hey guys, I just(finally!) got Ubuntu installed(after having to use Breezy, then update, then...all sorts of workarounds)... I have a kernel that locks up(it has a 15 at the end), but I had one with 12 at the end as an option in GRUB..How do I remove the 15 one?
<mneptok> Normal: what kind of processor do you have?
<Normal> amd x2 4200
<YBH_1> you don't need to remove it edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mneptok> Normal: you using i386 or AMD64?
<mneptok> YBH_1: that is not recommended
<Normal> I'm not using the 64-bit version, if thats what you mean.
<mathrick> larsemil: possibly, try deleting (well, back it up) xorg.conf, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mathrick> mneptok: lemme try this
<mneptok> Normal: you'll want to use Synaptic to install the latest K7 kernel image, and then use Synaptic to remove the other kernels and their modules.
<Normal> How would I go about doing that?
<Normal> Sorry, I'm new.. It took me four days to finally get this installed with a working X server
<mathrick> mneptok: WHOA, "Upgrade distribution" button sure is shiny. A bit like star trek :)
<mneptok> mathrick: "Please state the nature of the dist-upgrade emergency." ;)
<Normal> And I was only able to do that from what little I learned while install Gentoo(which I got rid of, cause I couldn't get a gui in it[but I did minimally install it though!] )
<mathrick> mneptok: :)
<larsemil> mathrick, or atleast i start editing it manually. :)
<boink> Normal: ubuntu is made with a different philosophy than Gentoo
* mathrick leaves his shiny Uni 2.5M/s connection and goes to get a shave
<boink> with Gentoo, you can learn a lot though
<Normal> I know, and I looooove it!
<mathrick> larsemil: that too, but I don't think you know which parts to poke, since I sure as hell don't, not without at least looking at it
<Normal> Once I can get it to halfway work! :)
<boink> FreeBSD is similar to Gentoo, but it's a real BSD system. Gentoo is the most BSD of any linux distro I know of
* mneptok runs that last bit through Babelfish
<nekloksan> seek hyle!
<Normal> I love Ubuntu, not Gentoo(I think what I previously wrote came out wrong)
* mneptok resists the funroll-loops URLage
<mike_stern> how can i install the make
<mike_stern> module
<godfather> g'day guys
<mike_stern> make install blabla
<godfather> i have a problem with synaptic
<godfather> when i try to make the update or install a new package it gives to me an error
<PsyOpsWarrior> I am outta here.
<PsyOpsWarrior> Peace
<godfather> could anyone help me
<PsyOpsWarrior> One day I am going to get this jaunt installed.
<PsyOpsWarrior> Until than, toodles.
<mike_stern> godfather: you have gcc installeD?
<mneptok> mike_stern: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<mike_stern>  mneptok: thank yo
<godfather> i don't remember
<wrabbit^> boink, even moreso than slackware?
<larsemil> mathrick, i solved it by xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.se
<boink> Slackware is painful since it's pkg management system is so horrible
<boink> pkg_add .. it claims it works, then not everything is installed *duh*
<wrabbit^> What does it use?
<buzzy-> !ntp
<ubotu> ntp: Network Time Protocol: network utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 250 kB, installed size 464 kB
<wrabbit^> ah right
<buzzy-> how do i sync my system clock?
<boink> ntpdate
<boink> ntpdate you.favourite.timeserver
<buzzy-> !ntpdate
<ubotu> ntpdate: The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers. In component main, is important. Version 1:4.2.0a+stable-8.1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 43 kB, installed size 160 kB
<mneptok> you'll want to sudo that
<darkanyel> hi, anyone can told me how to install rthyhtmbox??
<mneptok> darkanyel: it is installed by default in Ubuntu
<boink> and there's ntpd as well, which is demon to keep your computer in the correct time
<boink> is ntpd installed as default too?
<flaccid> which file stores the login manager to run?
<mneptok> boink: no
<darkanyel> yes mneptok, but i wanna install the 0.9.6
<mneptok> darkanyel: then you need to compile it from source yourself.
<buzzy-> boink,  where do i find timeservers?
<flaccid> i guess its /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<boink> ideally, you should use a timeserver for your ISP
<darkanyel> yes mneptok, but i dont know how
<mneptok> buzzy-: google for "public stratum 2 ntp servers"
<boink> but not all ISP's have their own timeservers :/
<Arcad3> how to change apache the page at the index of.. not to show the OS version and apache version?
<flaccid> but that doesnt exist
<boink> thus ... with google you can find the closest time server
<Ash-Fox> Many home routers come with a timeserver.
<boink> yes, like the D-link fiasco
<boink> D-Link was pounding a time server in .dk
<david83> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<nekloksan> dcc send 0123456789asdfghjjjjjjjjjjj
<godfather> guys
<Draco> I have a new motherboard that I am having networking problems with, I have done the networking configuration and its enabled, however I only seem to receive data, no data is sent
<darkanyel> mneptok, when i use "./configure" evething is ok escept this "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" what mean this??
<godfather> i have problems with synaptic
<godfather> could anyone help me?
<Enselic> How could we know?
<david83> !ask > david83
<david83> !question > david83
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wrabbit^> just ask godfather .. don't ask to ask
<godfather> ok
<wrabbit^> :)
<godfather> if yiu give me the past link
<Draco> can anyone help me troubleshoot a networking problem please.
<mneptok> darkanyel: you're missing a Perl module. get it with Synaptic or CPAN
<david83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wrabbit^> lol
<Draco> wiseass...
<jernst> Hi everybody
<Draco> I have a new motherboard that I am having networking problems with, I have done the networking configuration and its enabled, however I only seem to receive data, no data is sent
<darkanyel> what should i look fo in synaptics???
<Enselic> !ask > Enselic
<Arcad3> godfather:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<godfather> no
<david83> Draco do you got a onboard or hardware network card?
<jernst> I have just installed edgy on my desktop computer (which was running Gentoo before). I have a RAID0 array (softraid) where / is supposed to be. However as it seems default Ubuntu kernel doesn't have RAID0 support buildin (but as a module) I can't boot...
<Arcad3> what seems to bethe problem?
<jernst> does someone know if the server-image has raid compiled in ?
<Draco> david83, its onboard, MSI mbd
<godfather> even if i try to install a new package o simply making the update it gives to meyhe same error
<Arcad3> change repositories
<david83> Draco you are behind a router and don
<Arcad3> solved my prob
<david83> Draco and can't send data? or what is the constaltion
<Draco> david83, physical network is fine if I plug the laptop in the same network point with the same configuration everything is fine
<Enselic> Do I get this > Enselic
<Draco> david83, data is received according to support tab but 0 bytes sent
<Enselic> !bottutorial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bottutorial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Draco> david83, I can ping the IP address assigned to the card via network tools
<david83> Draco is it a dual network board?
<Draco> david83, no only 1 oboard
<buzzy-> do you know gnormalize? is it good?
<david83> hmm
<Draco> very hmm
<mathrick> larsemil: that doesn't solve anything, merely works around the problem by loading modmap using old and obsolete method. XKB still doesn't work and it will be broken again on your next login
<david83> Draco did it worked already on linux?
<Draco> david83, first time installation on this machine
<darkanyel> mneptok, which packet i need?
<david83> Draco, maybe try knoppix and if the network works write down the used driver
<grolsch> i'm trying to inject some packets into an old version of apache and need some help
<Draco> david83, knoppix ?
<bsharitt> Is there a better place to discuss Edgy Eft, or this room alright?
<david83> !knoppix <
<roconnor> why are linux-kernel-headers only available for  2.6.11.2?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix < - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david83> !knoppix > Draco
<roconnor> that seems very strange to me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knoppix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david83> lame :)
<Draco> seems its faster for me to just install windows than to troubleshoot linux
<Enselic> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Enselic> !gwbush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwbush - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> !politics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> !themeaningoflife
<Draco> david83, thanks for the help anyways going to install windows to test the card
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themeaningoflife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> heh .. c'mon, let's not abuse the bot
* Enselic is disappointed
<Draco> Enselic, stop spamming u dork
<david83> Draco  i know it's hard and its free though
<boink> it's much easier than many other distros
<bsharitt> I just installed Edgy Eft, and am having some difficulties with the networking settings.
<david83> Draco what your language
<david83> watch
<nikin> installing windows is fast... but isnt any good :D
<Draco> david83, I have 23 other MSI workstations running on the network with Ubuntu never had this problem before so I just need to identify if its hardware related
<bsharitt> For some reason, the network settings won't hold the default gateway address
<david83> Draco what MSI board you got?
<bsharitt> Even when I add it to the /etc/network/interfaces file by hand, it gets removed.
<boink> that's really odd
<Draco> david83, K9NGM2-FID
<david83> Draco could be hardware related one out of 23 :)
<bsharitt> I can ping the router and other devices on my network, but since it won't take the gateway it can't see outside my network.
<boink> you have dhcp or a static ip?
<Draco> david83, first time with K9N motherboard so it may not be supported in Ubuntu, board is 2 days old
<main2> how do i disable localisation in my console?, i want my english console back :(
<mneptok> darkanyel: you need that Perl module
<bsharitt> Static
<Draco> statis
<buzzy-> people i have downloaded a tar that has to be installaed: i type sudo ./install but it says : "make command not found"
<SeAofSaRo> anyone know how to get video codecs working in ubuntu?
<boink> apt-get install build-essential
<mneptok> darkanyel: read the error message you showed me, look for the module it complains is missing, and then search repos for that module.
<david83> Draco yeah new hardware is always difficult in linux
<boink> buzzy: it's called "build-essential" or something like that
<boink> it will then install stuff like gcc, make, etc
<Draco> david83, ok gonna install windows quick to see if card works there
<mneptok> buzzy-: what is this tar file? for what app?
<david83> Draco, good luck
<bsharitt> Are there any known problems with Edgy Efts network setting tool?
<buzzy-> mneptok, gnormalize, u know?
<wrabbit^> Is there an easy way to play a CD via the command line?
<nikin> wrabbit.. there are some command line CD players
<godfather> guys help me i pasted the error on 25795
<sharju> Hello can anyone please help me?
<boink> I think "cdplay" is a CMI cdplayer thing
<mneptok> buzzy-: yep. you'll need build-essentials
<boink> sharju: sure, just ask
<boink> it's called "build-essentials", right?
<mneptok> it is
<boink> apt-get install build-essentials
<mneptok> +sudo
<boink> :)
<derotto1337> sudo rm -rf /
* boink wonders if debian has build-essentials too 
<roconnor> okay now I think I know the right question:  Why does libc6-dev depend on linux-kernel-headers, rather than linux-headers?
<derotto1337> yes, boink
<derotto1337> it has
<godfather> could anyone help me?
<main2> derotto1337:  dont
<main2> asshole
<boink> ok .. heh, never used it. I always installed each thing one by one *duh*
<derotto1337> asshole?
<derotto1337> :o
<mneptok> roconnor: because the headers need to be specific to the released kernel version you're running. linux-headers is too generic for that.
<buzzy-> what is the best audio conversion tool?
<main2> theres a lot of noobs around here, ur not funny derotto1337
<boink> for doing what, buzzy?
<derotto1337> so they should not do sudo rm -rf /
<nikin> wrabbit: see mcdp
<bsharitt> Arrr, I with the normal "simple" installer(from the liveCD) gave the option whether or not install the boot loader, or at least let me configure it.
<derotto1337> or sudo rm -rf /
<derotto1337> because sudo rm -rf / is bad
<mneptok> derotto1337: stop
<main2> can anyone kick that derotto1337 asshole?
<gnomefreak> derotto1337: please watch you lnaguage
<sharju> I have just instaled Ubuntu server edition on an old computer. The isnatllation went fine, and I removed the installation CD. The problem is that ithe system just wont boot up.
<main2> !mods !admin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods !admin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> main2: watch your language
<DickSmith> Ive been trying linux on an off for about two months now. I no expert....On the surface it's ready i believe...but when you look under the surface it's really confusing....when you want to install drivers/various things you have to go through a whole process of confusing commands an create weird txt files bla bla...dont get me wrong i like linux but there is so much confusing shit
<gnomefreak> derotto1337: stop giving bad advice
<main2> gnomefreak: USE ur fckin skills and do something about that moron
<mneptok> DickSmith: i could say the *exact* same thing about Windows.
<roconnor> mneptok: but there are no linux-kernel-headers for the kernal avaiable
<derotto1337> gnomefreak, i said they sould not do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<DickSmith> how wneptok?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<godfather> guys i can't make update
<bsharitt> Meh, a reboot apparently worked
* mode/#ubuntu [+b main2!*@*]  by apokryphos
<godfather> i can't install any package
<godfather> it gives to me the same damn error
<mneptok> DickSmith: "what the HELL is a 'registry'?! and how is anyone supposed to make sense of it?"
<apokryphos> derotto1337: you also don't have to be annoying
<gnomefreak> ty mine wasnt able to do that
<roconnor> mneptok: there is no linux-kernel-2.6.15 package in ubuntu.
<roconnor> mneptok: there is no linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15 package in ubuntu.
* main2 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (silly)
<sharju> The computer keeps restarting. Its seesm that LILO is unaware of the linux partitions.
<DickSmith> You dont need to tamper with the registry
<boink> using lilo?
<DickSmith> to install ATI cards for example
<boink> ubuntu uses grub
<gnomefreak> boink: you can use both
<gnomefreak> either even
<roconnor> mneptok: but there is a linux-headers-2.6.15 package that describes itself as linux kernel headers
<boink> but why would you want to use ubuntu?
<mneptok> DickSmith: no, you get this blob of stuff from ATI, double click an installer, and pray to almighty God that you don;t have to reinstall the OS when the wizard fails.
<sharju> Sorry I meant GRUB.
<godfather> please help me
<boink> aaargh, I mean lilo :P
<boink> s/ubuntu/lilo/
<v3l0ct> godfather: what's the error
<mneptok> roconnor: do a search for "headers" with Synaptic or apt-cache
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC317.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<roconnor> mneptok: I have
<david83> mneptok; you don't have to reinstall but it never works that's all
<DickSmith> I agree Windows is flawed
<david83> !politics
<v3l0ct> nothing is perfect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> DickSmith: the problem is one of acclimitization. you're *used* to the way Windows does things. it never occurs to you that you have spent years and years getting this knowledge. Linux isn't harder, it's just different.
<SeAofSaRo> anyone in here ever setup a wacom tablet in ubuntu?
<wrabbit^> by default, where does ubuntu/kubuntu mount the cd/dvd?
<v3l0ct> godfather: it's usually best if you paste the link to your pastebin entry than just giving a number
<buzzy-> people i have downloaded a tar that has to be installaed: i type sudo ./install but it says : "make command not found"
<buzzy-> what is the best audio conversion tool?
<buzzy-> what is the best audio conversion tool?
<DickSmith> I learnt Windows in 5 minutes
<david83> wrabbit, /media
<gnomefreak> buzzy-: you dont do ./install
<DickSmith> I love Ubuntu but its taking months
<david83> DickSmith, take apple and you don't have to learn anything
<buzzy-> gnomefreak, i solved install problems, now i'd like to know what is the best audio converter
<gnomefreak> buzzy-: unpack the tar than cd into new dir. than type ./configure && make && sudo make install
<wrabbit^> david83, I'm trying to play an audio cd that I've just put in my dvd drive but I can't for the life of me figure out how to play it
<sharju> I want a free file fileserver that I my windows computer can access + I want to try Linux out.
<gnomefreak> convert what to waht?
<david83> wrabbit^, it's because of the codecs
<roconnor> See for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libc6-dev
<DickSmith> Apple is gay.
<david83> wrabbit did you try cd-player over ubuntu gui?
<gnomefreak> DickSmith: stay on topic
<boink> sharju: then samba is what you need
<DickSmith> I love linux it's just really confusing to me I'm not saying that's a bad thing
<roconnor> Look, it depends on linux-*kernel*-headers
<wrabbit^> david83, is there a way to search the cd via command line?
<DickSmith> ok gnomefreak
<DickSmith> sorry dude
<julo> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-pl
<wrabbit^> as in list files
<roconnor> but when you click on it, you get http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/linux-kernel-headers
<roconnor> Package: linux-kernel-headers (2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18)
<roconnor> see: wrong version!
<roconnor> Has anyone here installed libc6-dev?
<Normal> I can't get a 2.6.15 kernel to load(it freezes while booting) but I can get a 2.6.12 to...Are there any other options?
<david83> wrabbit don't you got a GUI like gnome or KDE?
<sharju> Yea I know, I but my fresh Server installation just won't boot up.
<gnomefreak> roconnor: ubuntu never used the 2.6.11 kernel afaik
<roconnor> gnomefreak: I know, the libc6-dev package dependencies are broken!
<roconnor> and that is an imporant package
<gnomefreak> roconnor: on dapper?
<sharju> I get no error messages the computer just reboots constantly ubtill I shut it off.
<wrabbit^> david83, I do but I'd like to work out how to use the command line for simple things like this
<roconnor> gnomefreak: yes, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libc6-dev
<Normal> Can I install a 2.6.12 kernel if I download the '
<v3l0ct> roconnor: how is it broken?
<Normal> notlive dapper
<gnomefreak> roconnor: file a bug. giv eme bug number i will try to ping the kernel guy later this morning
<david83> wrabbit there are better things to try for simple command line things
<gnomefreak> v3l0ct: it depends on a kernel-header that ubuntu never uese
<gnomefreak> d
<gnomefreak> used even
<julo> how to configure apache2 on ubuntu to make my host visible outside network
<wrabbit^> david83, you're probably right
<david83> wrabbit like mkdir, ls, cp, mv, du, df, rm, and things like that
<v3l0ct> gnomefreak: but it says >= so it should be ok
<roconnor> v3l0ct: check out the kernel-header depencency
<wrabbit^> I've learny mkdir, ls, cp, mv, less, file, which etc
<wrabbit^> actually, not file.  I have no idea what that is
<wrabbit^> "man" has been alot of help
<roconnor> v3l0ct: but in ubuntu, the kernel header packages are called linux-header, not linux-kernel-header
<buzzy-> friends: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<v3l0ct> roconnor: oh i see
<roconnor> gnomefreak: what is the simplest way for me to file a bug?
<david83> wrabbit there are much linux doc out there for learn to work in the console
<gnomefreak> yes its greater than
<gnomefreak> roconnor: shouldnt need to
<v3l0ct> they weren't updated, i think they used to go by that name
<buzzy-> gnomefreak, i solved install problems, now i'd like to know what is the best audio converter
<buzzy-> friends: what is the best audio conversion tool?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: oh, what should I do then?
<buzzy-> sorry gnomefreak
<david83> wrabbit apropos and info and the find command is good too
<buzzy-> :)
<gnomefreak> roconnor: it depends on a kernel-headers version greater than 2.6.11
<gnomefreak> buzzy-: i asked you a wuestion
<v3l0ct> buzzy-: google is your friends.  it's all a matter of taste
<gnomefreak> question and havent seen answer yet
<wrabbit^> david83, I've been going through www.linuxcommand.org I think it's called
<wrabbit^> very good
<DickSmith> When I type fglxinfo in terminal it doesnt show information...why?
<wrabbit^> plus, I pick up other things of google whenever possible
<webben> If I insert a USB drive, then an icon appears on the desktop. Right-clicking offers a load of options including Eject. If I double-click the icon to open the USB drive in Nautilus, then go up, the drive appears as a folder.
<buzzy-> gnomefreak, what wuestion?
<webben> There is no eject option for the folder.
<v3l0ct> DickSmith: it's fglrxinfo, that's why
<aFx> does user of here make web-design to PhP ?
<aFx> does user of here make web-design to PhP ?
<webben> This seems massively counter-intuitive.
<gnomefreak> buzzy-: what are you looking to convert to what?
<katatafish> O_o
<wrabbit^> I'd just like to know that if I try a BSD or a distro like slackware, I'm not gonna be outta my depth because I'm used to something like Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.148.12.76]  by apokryphos
<Enselic> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DickSmith> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<buzzy-> gnomefreak, wav to mp3
* mode/#ubuntu [-b main2!*@*]  by apokryphos
<webben> Does this happen to other people? If so, is there a fix for Dapper and has this been fixed in Edgy?
<gnomefreak> buzzy-: google for that i dont remember ubuntu having a package for that
<roconnor> gnomefreak: yes, but there are no linux-*kernel*-headers greater than 2.6.11
<gnomefreak> roconnor: yes there is
<roconnor> gnomefreak: there are, however, linux-headers greater than 22.6
<roconnor> gnomefreak: there are, however, linux-headers greater than 2.6
<gnomefreak> dappers kernel headers should be 2.6.15
<roconnor> gnomefreak: notice the change in package name!
<DickSmith> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<axeeOo> hi; im having trouble enabling syntax highliting in vim, I have uncommented the " syntax enable line, but it is still not working; I also installed cream and tried toggling the setting there but it does not work. anyone know perhaps why its doing this/how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: the package name for what?
<david83> wrabbit, yeah it's hard i tried to get my PCMCIA network card to run under Debian and it took me 2 weeks and i had no success :(
<roconnor> gnomefreak: linux-headers vs linux-kernel-headers
<gnomefreak> linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15-xx
<gnomefreak> roconnor: 2 differnet packages
<v3l0ct> gnomefreak: lame will convert from wav to mp3
<v3l0ct> DickSmith: what card?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: there is no linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15 package in dapper.
<wrabbit^> david83, did you use ndiswrapper?
<DickSmith> ATI 9500 i think.
<wrabbit^> took me a while to work out how to install my card on my thinkpad
<gnomefreak> !info linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15
<ubotu> Package linux-kernel-headers-2.6.15 does not exist in any distro I know
<roconnor> gnomefreak: or at least none that I can find
<gnomefreak> give me a min
<DickSmith> something like that. I installed XGI and tried to install compiz but i think i failed...now i get that error
<v3l0ct> DickSmith: what did you do to install.
<roconnor> :)
<roconnor> thanks
<aFx> what language do user of here make web-page (php,asp,cgi,java)?
<david83> wrabbit no i tried ubuntu and by just putting it in the slot it was installed correctly no problems
<user-land> Hello, is the Firewall in Ubuntu 6.06 easy to use ?
<v3l0ct> ati9500 won't run xgl
<axeeOo> aFx: php
<DickSmith> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver
<doublemarked> I think you just want "kernel-headers-..." ... it's not prepended by 'linux'
<aFx> oh php...
<ajmitch> roconnor: why is it a problem?
<DickSmith> that, it was working...untill i install XGL
<BlueEagle> user-land: There are several front-ends for iptables (which is the firewall that most use)
<BlueEagle> user-land: I recomedn firestarter if you're not savvy on firewalls. If you want finer control however shorewall is my personal choice.
<BlueEagle> recomend*
<gnomefreak> Package linux-kernel-headers
<gnomefreak>     * dapper (devel): Linux Kernel Headers for development
<gnomefreak>       2.6.11.2-0ubuntu18: amd64 i386 powerpc
<wrabbit^> david83, :) awesome.  That's what I mean though.  Ubuntu does alot for you(which is GREAT) but I think it's leading me into a false sense of security in context of more "advanced" *nix distros
<roconnor> ajmitch: Well, I was trying to build something that and it failed.  When investigating, I stumbled upon this issue, which may or may not be related to my build problem.
<user-land> thank you blueeagle.
<BlueEagle> user-land: np. :)
<aFx> axeeOo : does many user use php?
<v3l0ct> DickSmith: uninstall fglrx, go back to ati drivers then reinstall
<ajmitch> roconnor: probably unrelated, what were you trying to build?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: you will be fine with it its greater than 2.6.11
<david83> wrabbit, :) what distro will you be installing?
* mneptok jumps up and down on ogra 
<Phoenix321> rk
<axeeOo> aFx: millions
<ajmitch> mneptok: poor poor ogra..
<roconnor> ajmitch: I'm trying to build http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~zandy/ckpt/
<wrabbit^> david83, I'd like to try slackware or a BSD(yeah, I know it's not linux)
<wrabbit^> or maybe Gentoo
<david83> wrabbit, i thought about gentoo cause it's not that esay to install or linux from scratch
<wrabbit^> ^ :)
<aFx>  kk
<axeeOo> anyone know how to fix vim syntax highliting?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: you are saying that using linux-kernel-headers that does not match my kernel version is fine?
<ajmitch> roconnor: perfectly fine
<david83> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<gnomefreak> yes
<david83> :)
<roconnor> gnomefreak: odd, but okay then.
<mneptok> wrabbit^: want a shell account on my NetBSD/mac68K box? :P
<ajmitch> linux-kernel-headers are the userspace headers that don't need to be the same as the kernel version
<ajmitch> since the syscall interfaces don't change
<user-land> the most important for me is that i can easily disable it, blueeagle. can they both easily be set to allow everything ?
<wrabbit^> mneptok, I'd have no idea how to get into it. hehe... ssh?
<DickSmith> how do u uninstall fglrx?
<mneptok> wrabbit^: exactly. but, it's impossible, as that machine is the NTP server for the Montreal office, and behind a hardened ssh server
<wrabbit^> mneptok.  Then don't tease :P
<david83> DickSmith: apt-get uninstall or something like that?
<wrabbit^> apt-get remove
<david83> mneptok, what the thing about HARDENED ?
* wrabbit^ feels dirty
<mneptok> david83: the ssh server does not have a lot of daemons installed, does not allow password auth, uses AES wherever possible, etc etc
<mneptok> NetBSD banba 3.0 NetBSD 3.0 (GENERIC) #0: Mon Dec 19 01:12:53 UTC 2005  builds@b4.netbsd.org:/home/builds/ab/netbsd-3-0-RELEASE/mac68k/200512182024Z-obj/home/builds/ab/netbsd-3-0-RELEASE/src/sys/arch/mac68k/compile/GENERIC mac68k
<mneptok> delicious
<david83> mneptok isn't that normal or a bit thought-about configuration of you ssh-server?
<david83> your
<mneptok> david83: sshd allows password auth by default. the public-facing server here only allows authroized keys.
<wrabbit^> You have one I take it
<jeanmi3> is it normal with ubuntu 6.06 kernel  2.6.15-25-386 and the 'tun' module loaded that I can not use tun0 ?
<mneptok> i just like the fact that time for the office is controlled by a Mac Quadra 605 that's like 15 years old :)
<jeanmi3> could someone here try to modprobe tun && ifconfig tun0 ?
<david83> mneptok, i think i got it :) hardend is just that some guys that know about security issues check about the best and most secure config for your server that's all :)
<jeanmi3> I am getting "tun0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<mneptok> david83: exactly. it's best practices, not some kind of arcane hardware you can buy ;)
<david83> ;)
<gnomefreak> jeanmi3: same on edgy
<afief> How can i find out what crashed an application?
<jeanmi3> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> afief: what app?
<mneptok> only Windows sysadmins are stupid enough to believe system security can be sold in a shrink-wrapped box with no user knowledge necessary >:)
<afief> gnomefreak: firefox
<wrabbit^> +1 to mneptok  :P
<david83> mneptok, i know this isn't a PPC linux chat room but do you think i can get any linux running on a Powerbook 520 ?
<gnomefreak> afief: oh fun heres easy way remove the flash plugin and see if it still crashes or get the firefox-dgb package and run a debug on it
<wrabbit^> david83, I'm guessing that any linux will run on anything if you can config it to
<roconnor> gnomefreak: consider include/asm-i386/page.h
<[miles] > good afternoon #ubuntu
<wrabbit^> hi
<mneptok> david83: PPC Linux without OpenFirmware is tricky. Debian has struggled, as have others. you might want to try NetBSD. they have a larger and more active antique Mac crowd at this point.
<roconnor> gnomefreak: in linux-headers one has #define PAGE_SIZE ((unsigned long)getpagesize())
<david83> wrabbit, well then i have a project for the next 2 years :)
<afief> gnomefreak: i have the flash plugin already removed, and it's kinda scary to debug a huge app like firefox, especially since i don't know java script for apps
<[miles] > does anyone know of a LinPhone 1.4 .deb repo please? I only see 1.2 in ubuntu atm, and I dont really want to go compiling from source on this laptop
<roconnor> gnomefreak: but in linux-headers, one has #define PAGE_SIZE       (1UL << PAGE_SHIFT)
<gnomefreak> afief: file a bug and add the debugging info and let us look at it than
<afief> gnomefreak: it's not like it freezes, it just exits all of a sudden
<wrabbit^> david83, hehe.  Time well spent
<wrabbit^> Anybody here learnt python?
<gnomefreak> wrabbit^: what about it?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: my program that I downloaded uses the PAGE_SIZE in a statically allocated array.
<david83> afief, i got the same error all the time :)
<roconnor> gnomefreak: thus it cannot make a function call
<roconnor> gnomefreak: thus I cannot use the old headers.
<wrabbit^> gnomefreak: Nothing special.  Just curious as I've been trying to teach myself the past few days.
<afief> gnomefreak: okay, but another question, i have a friend whose whole system freezes quite often, what can i do about that?
<ori> Hello, How do you get winrar to work on UBuntu 6.06, or unrar as it was calle,d as they no longer work for me, says they are commercial?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: i cant help that your program that you are trying to build is out of date ot doesn call right functions
<roconnor> ajmitch: oh, you may be interested in my problem too.
<gnomefreak> wrabbit^: #python or #ubuntu-offtopic might beable to help more with it
<afief> gnomefreak: also what would i write in my bug report?:S there seems to be no consistent reaoson why it happens, at leasr i can't see a pattern
<wrabbit^> ori, there are other tools that'll handle stuff like that.  Ark?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: how can my program be out of date when it works with the newer header files?
<david83> ori, install it over apt-get?
<YBH_1> you can download rar for linux at rarlabs.com
<wrabbit^> gnomefreak, thanks
<afief> david83: what do you mean?
<ori> david i have, unrar package but it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> afief: firefox crashes as much info as you can give plus the debugging and any links that are crashing it
<david83> ori, unrar-free?
<wrabbit^> honesly, FreeNode is a gem
<mneptok> unrar is in the apt repos
<a_l_e> does anybody use turboprint
<a_l_e> ?
<ori> unrar-free only opens old type or .rars not the new types that is what i download
<mneptok> wrabbit^: the community, or the service itself (re: Freenode)?
<ori> something to do with unicode i am unsure of the specifics but i know it doesnt open what i download after its installed
<ori> it used to but then i am sure it suddenyl went commercial
<ori> as it used to be called unrar not unrar-free
<wrabbit^> mneptok, both.
<user-land> system monitor is so bad in showing cpu usage ...
<wrabbit^> mneptok: It's a great resource
* mneptok wishes Ubuntu used GIMPnet, but whatevah
<gnomefreak> roconnor: if its calling a function that breezy used and not dapper than hence out of date but since i dont have the script or code for it its hard to say. and btw ubuntu doesnt support 3rd party apps
<pluma> How do I automatically check-out data from a locally running SVN repos to a local folder whenever someone commits to a certain folder in SVN?
<user-land> cpu usage is around 70% yet system monitor only lists a few apps around 2% ...
<david83> ori, unrar-free doesn't worked for me ether just install unrar or ark like somebody said check your repositories to see if you can get it
<jaheiska> mo
<mneptok> ori: enable Multiverse
<ori> unrar is not in there i did do apt search and multiverse is enabled
<david83> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<roconnor> gnomefreak: you saw it yourself, it is dapper that is out of date.  It has 2.6.11 kernel-headers.
<ori> I completely understand repositories dont worry, And I have all of them ticked apart from the CD's
<ori> in software properties
<ori> havent added any manually though
<david83> ori, did you do a apt-get update  first? i installed it over apt-get and it was found
<mneptok> ori: i see it in Multiverse
<gnomefreak> roconnor: no
<ori> no i dont see it
<Gumli> the server edition of ubuntu, how does it's auto partition tool devide the disc up?, /, boot, /swap ?
<afief> gnomefreak: okay installing firefox-dbg, but what about the system lock ups?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: those are correct for dapper
<mneptok> ori: enable Multiverse and update your package info
<ori> THat is one strange thing is this a related problem, programs like adobe reader says not available in your software channel, so does a few others, but in the past they worked fine
<gnomefreak> afief: i dont know right off hand memory maybe?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: then I'm confused.  How can the 2.6.11 kernel-headers be correct for dapper?
<user-land> firestarter/iptables was using some 30% of my CPU apparently.
<ori> and a friend of mine cannot find DesktopSecure from panda although are settings are exactly the same and i can
<mneptok> Gumli: / and swap
<david83> ori, check /etc/apt/source.list and take away the # from the lines with multiverse at the end
<afief> gnomefreak: is there a way to check what caused it?:S
<ori> ok david ill give it a go brb
<Gumli> mneptok: really? isn't that kinda "unsafe" ? :(
<gnomefreak> roconnor: you didnt listen when we told you before scroll and see what ajmitch told you
<ori> another question before i go do that
<mneptok> Gumli: how so?
<gnomefreak> afief: ps aux and see whats using the cup
<gnomefreak> cpu
<david83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ori> How do you guys rate Panda DesktopSecure or what do you rate in its place as i would like a full GUI system that prompts you for every outbound connection like in windows
<Gumli> mneptok: keeping all data in 1 partition, if partition table goes wrong, etc
<gnomefreak> roconnor:  ajmitch > linux-kernel-headers are the userspace headers that don't
<gnomefreak>                           need to be the same as the kernel version
<gnomefreak> 05:58 <         ajmitch > since the syscall interfaces don't change
<david83> ori, sorry no experience with that
<mneptok> Gumli: if the partition table itself goes bad, multiple partitions are not going to save you.
<Gumli> a better chance though
<mneptok> no, not at all
<roconnor> gnomefreak: but the PAGE_SIZE macro has changed.
<mneptok> the partition tabnle defines what partitions exist where on a disk. if it goes bad, all partitions are toast.
<ori> david83, which firewall do you use? just leave the back end ipchains working and no front end GUI?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: in the script not in the headers
<Gumli> just thought it was common to devide up the drive, /, /boot, /home, swap, /usr and so on
<roconnor> gnomefreak: in the headers:  in asm-i386/page.h specifically.  Isn't that a header?
<variant> Gumli: it is a good idea
<ori> david83 they are all uncommented apart from the CD
<gnomefreak> roconnor: should be. but was it changed from breezy to dapper?
<david83> ori, is there a default firewall with ubuntu? i guess i don't use one the router is my only protection
<variant> Gumli: boot contains the kernel and if its on a seperate parition then you can have it unmounted during use whcih is good
<ori> Well, thats where people fall down
<ori> they think a router protects them completely, not saying you do
<ori> but alot do
<gnomefreak> roconnor: grab the change logs for the headers and make sure nothing has changed that the script is caling
<variant> Gumli: if /var is on a seperate partition or even disk then you can mount it no exec which is good for security
<wrabbit^> Where do I find Control Center in KDE?
<wrabbit^> Can't see it anywhere
<ori> viruses trojans rootkits make connections outbound and your router allows it as it thinks its you
<yallax> heyas all
<hoelk> wrabbit: alt+f2 and enter "kcontrol"
<ori> a router is great from a guy out on the net port scanning you who dont even know you
<Gumli> variant: oki, i'll just have to do it manualy then :)
<variant> Gumli: home is good on a seperate parititon as it keeps you seperate from the rest of the system
<ori> but a targeted attack on an individual wont be stopped by a router
<yallax> damn just noticed how good the Gaim clirnt is for irc :P
<wrabbit^> hoelk, very nice, thanks
<david83> ori, i don't think i need protection as i know that nothing important is on my pc and  not much daemons are running
<variant> Gumli: and you can then use different file systems for each as each is used for different reasons
<hoelk> np
<ori> and people are very naeive (however you spell :P) thinking LInux is unbelievable secure
<roconnor> gnomefreak: oh, I get what you are saying now!  ubuntu doesn't support 3rd party software.  It suddenly sinks in.
<roconnor> gnomefreak: you guys don't promise to have recent linux-kernel-headers.
<ori> sure david83 thats fine, I have important documents on mine so it needs protecting
<czekista> hello :)
<ori> nothing that will shock the world if leaked :P, but important to me
<variant> Gumli: i use ext2 on /boot as there is no need for a journal and you want data integrity to be a priority for the kernel
<david83> ori, get them on CD :)
<ori> lol, oh they are.. but they are needed to be on the box at all times :)
<david83> ori, or read-only most of the time
<gnomefreak> roconnor: they are recent. im reading what you are saying and it seems you dont know the difference between linux-kernel-headers and linux-headers
<roconnor> gnomefreak: So I have to adapt the program I get to work with ubuntu.
<ori> hmm i am unsure david83 at how to get this rar to work,
<czekista> is there any plugin that allows for viewing pdf files unser webrowser really fast?
<gnomefreak> roconnor: you might have to yes
<ori> i have tried ark before and that doesnt work I know that
<Gumli> variant: ext3 / reiserFS for the rest?
<david83> hmmm
<Gumli> variant: or do you mix match?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: oh, yes, I do not understand the difference.  They seem to contain the same files.
<ori> could you download it from apt-get and then get it from the folder the .deb and send it me?
<variant> Gumli: ubuntu is fine with about 50 mb for boot but you willneed to clean out old kjernels after a few months/years depending on how often you upgrade
<variant> Gumli: exactly
* mneptok cringes at the mention of Reiser
<david83> ori, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1070.html try this one
<gnomefreak> roconnor: you might want to re-read where ever you read that from because they dont contain the exact same files
<variant> Gumli: reiserfs is popular for home dir
<Gumli> mneptok: hehe :)
<david83> ori, to much stress :)
<david83> too
<roconnor> gnomefreak: okay, let me be specific.  the linux-kernel-headers has installed /usr/include/asm-i386/page.h
<variant> Gumli: the fact is that unless you are using the system to its limmits then you wont notice any difference between the file systems perfomance (except the journal vs no journal ones)
<wrabbit^> anybody know how to make firefox my default broswer? I've tried in both firefox and kconsole
<ori> I have searched all of sites i can think of and I have tried what they say with no luck really, and this is the annoying thing it worked find before, could it be that the rar is on the CD?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: and now I see that I was somewhat mistaken, ... anyhow, I also have a /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15-27-686/include/asm-i386/page.h
<yallax>  what is the best/fastest virtual pc program to use, if i want to use linux on windows? virtual pc/vmware..etc or native in windows..
<roconnor> gnomefreak: these are two different files.
<variant> Gumli: you might be best to use ext3 for / and /home
<[miles] > guys, is there an easy configurator for XGL yet, like in SLED?
<variant> Gumli: you can disable the journal on an ext3 parition making it ext2 and thus you can probably open it under windows with ext2 progs for win
<mneptok> Gumli: stick with ext2/ext3. the utilities for them are MUCH more mature.
<Gumli> variant: and with my destuctive nature, that probaly isn't a bad thing :P
<variant> Gumli: heeh
<david83_away> ori, it won't be on CD for sure because it is not freeware
<roconnor> gnomefreak: why are these files different?
<variant> david83: freeware? there is no freeware on the ubuntu CD
<mneptok> variant: the ext2 drivers for Win32 work fine with ext3
<Gumli> but if im going to split up partitions myself and etc, is there a real difference between ubuntu and debian?
<david83> variant software under gpl
<variant> mneptok: yeah? cool
<variant> david83: software under the GPL is NOT freeware
<david83> variant sry!
<variant> david83: so you should be :P
<david83> ;P
<david83> ori wb
<Flamekebab> Does anyone know the actual pricing on crossover office standard, the educational version? (I'm a poor student, but I'd like to actually buy it)
<variant> bbl
<mneptok> variant: http://fs-driver.org/ <--- (if you care;) )
<david83> !bbl
<ori> THANKS COMPUTER CRASHED ON ME
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ori> sorry caps
<david83> ori, why did it crash? what did you do?
<kishore> other than ext2 and ext3 fs . wot are present
<mneptok> kishore: present on what?
<david83> variant, are you a programmer or developer?
<roconnor> gnomefreak: because if I had the headers from the sources, then things would work for me (even if you guys don't support 3rd party software).
<ori> i have an annoying error on this computer, when the system sounds bleep twice in a row perhaps its because i cant type on a line nemore so it bleeps, after two bleeps the whole thing restarts
<kishore> i mean on ext2 and ext3 are only there.??
<mneptok> kishore: "there" where?
<ori> and it has done that for a very long time, but i only trigger it ever so few days/weeks
<roconnor> gnomefreak: so I'm pretty surprised that the header I do have are different from the headers from the sources.
<kishore> in general
<kishore> ext2 ext3...?
<Flamekebab> Furthermore, I don't suppose anyone knows about LEAP and PEAP under Dapper?
<Gumli> kishore: reiserFS, XFS, JFS
* mneptok does not understand the question in the least
<david83> ori, like when you extend a command in console with TAB?
* mneptok is praying for a change of license for ZFS and its inclusion in kernel-mailine
<mneptok> +n
<david83> +1
<ori> no it doesnt bleep then, it bleeped when i pressed enter but it couldnt enter and as i pressed it twice fast
<ori> it bleeped twice so off it went
<ori> david83 what do you rate of this sources list file on this page, is it similiar to yours? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<pof> hey
* david83 checking
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<david83> ori, sorry i got breezy but still checking :)
<jazzrocker> hi, i think i'm missing the alsa modules
<ori> :) np
<jazzrocker> how can i reinstall and or reconfigure alsa?
<chemaja> http://people.debian.org/~srivasta/talks/why_debian/talk.html
<jazzrocker> prior to this i was using OSS by 4Front technologies which is a commercially licensed driver
<ori> put it this way with one of those repositories it helps me find the unrar version the non free version, which one would that be?
<jazzrocker> i've got the nvidia nForce 3 250G chipset with the AC'97 aka intel8x0 chipset
<jazzrocker> but when i: sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<jazzrocker> i get "fatal not found"
<jazzrocker> i looked in /lib/modules/<mykernel>/
<jazzrocker> but i didn't see any sound modules in there
<ori> I have to go david83 but I will be back in 20mins or so, maybe less...
<david83> ori, didn't you have them already all?
<david83> ori, ok
<kyja> is there something wrong with paste bin or is it me?
<jazzrocker> pastebin.com is slow as hell
<jazzrocker> kyja, there are other paste alternatives
<kyja> is there
<jazzrocker> kyja, should be one in the topic
<Devil_Kin> heya folks
<oskude> jazzrocker: try snd_intel8x0
<david83> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Devil_Kin> how 'usable' is the edgy eft?
<jazzrocker> oskude, same thing
<kyja> david83, yeah thats the one I am having trouble with. almost a blank page.
<user-land> blueeagle, how can i make sure firestarter does not activate iptable on the next reboot ?
<zaydana> is there a command like apt-cache search which only searches through currently installed packages?
<oskude> jazzrocker: hmm, well, i got "snd_intel8x0" in lsmod
<gnomefreak> Devil_Kin: it depends on how comfortable you are with fixing broken apps
<david83> kyja, it worked perfect for me sorry http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25799/
<Devil_Kin> gnomefreak: define broken? i usually run debian sid, so it depends on the level of brokenness ;)
<jazzrocker> oskude, locate shows me only the header files for intel8x0
<gnomefreak> Devil_Kin: broken depends on upgrade including X and X packages
<jazzrocker> oskude, e.g. /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-k7/include/config/snd/intel8x0m/module.h
<stelki> i anybody else experiencing some weird lockups in X? Using nvidia drivers, installed from "easyubuntu"
<Devil_Kin> hmm, that's fixable
<gnomefreak> Devil_Kin: i know i can fix it but i dont know what others are able to do
<jazzrocker> Devil_Kin, happen to know how to bring alsa back to life again?
<kyja> david83, what I am missing is the list on the right of recent posts. and it does not even have a way I can ul a pic if needed anymore.
<kyja> oh well
<david83> kyja, try http://pastebin.ca http://paste.uni.cc
<kyja> k
<jazzrocker> interesting, actually i do have this: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-686/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<jazzrocker> but that's the only one
<jazzrocker> i guess i could use the 686 kernel instead of the k7 image which i'm using now, but why isn't this driver at least in the base 386 modules dir?
<jazzrocker> is there a dpkg command i can reconfigure alsa with?
<oskude> jazzrocker: i got only this too /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-k7/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko
<jazzrocker> oskude, and which kernel are you running?
<oskude> jazzrocker: guess ;)
<jazzrocker> oskude, no, i'd rather not :)
<oskude> jazzrocker: well, the kernel version is on that path i posted :/ 2.6.15-27-k7
<jazzrocker> the question is, how do i get that module installed for my current kernel
<jazzrocker> oskude, that doesn't mean it's your running kernel
<jazzrocker> oskude, that's just the version of that file
<jazzrocker> anyway
<oskude> jazzrocker: well, i wouldnt have posted it if im not using it...
<jazzrocker> oskude, nevermind, you don't understand
<kyja> ok I continue to use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ becuase I think I like it the most. however it seems they have taken away the recent post list and posiblity to add pict. the recent list is not a problem realy.
<rendez> Hello! Can I consult someone about Ubuntu as a server operating system?
<david83> kyja so it did work out fine in the end that good to hear
<oskude> render: you dont "consult" anyone, you "consult" all, so just ask...
<kyja> david83, yeah works fast too. gives me the post id at the end of the link.
<oskude> render: sorry, ment rendez you dont "consult" anyone, you "consult" all, so just ask...
<sonium_> http://tinyurl.com/p257o <- I wonder why there is no peak in ubuntu.com's traffic now
<michele> hello
<michele> anybody using nedit in edgy?
<whitedeth> anyone know a good software to play FLV videos??
<oskude> !edgy > michele
<rendez> Anyone here?
<michele> thank you oskude
<buzzy> people i have installed soundconverter but it does not start!!! why? (i m on kubuntu and it's based on gnome: is this the problem?)
<oskude> !rendez > ask
<oskude> hups
<oskude> !ask > rendez
<oskude> buzzy: (i m on kubuntu and it's based on gnome: is this the problem?) no
<mneptok> coffee | oskude > better_typing
<mneptok> :P
<peija-kas> buzzy if you have installed it in KDE, u also sholuld have gnome libraries installed
<peija-kas> so it should work
<oskude> mneptok: dont trink coffee, thanx
<buzzy> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<peija-kas> and these are automatically installed as dependencies when u install gnome apps for first time
<mneptok> oskude: this coffee will be administered via another orifice ;)
<rendez> Okay, so, everyone:P Is ubuntu a great server operating system then?
<peija-kas> you guys ever eaten Coffee Shots?
* mneptok thinks so
<suk4> alguien habla en espaol y me puede ayudar?
<peija-kas> roasted coffee beans covered in chocolate?
<oskude> rendez: define "great"
<peija-kas> theyre great ;)
<rendez> well
<mneptok> !en > suk4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !es > suk4
<devy> how can i install kde to be like this -> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.3/snapshot13.png now i am using gnome.
<gandalfcome> why isnt webmin included in ubuntu is there another/better tool?
<rendez> easy to use as a first-time-linux-user
<peija-kas> i define great as - coffee beans!!
<mneptok> devy: you want KDE instead of GNOME?
<gandalfcome> on a server i mean
<peija-kas> rendez - i consider ubuntu easy to use foir beginners
<devy> mneptok, yes
<rendez> well
<peija-kas> since i can use it and i was a beginner when i started using it ;)
<rendez> can I use the desktop edition as a server?
<peija-kas> yes
<oskude> rendez: well, server is never easy for "first-time-users" (except some click to continue systems)
<whitedeth> what software do I use to play FLV? Anyone know?
<peija-kas> flv?
<whitedeth> flash video
<devy> mneptok, I installed kde typeing this cmd: sudo apt-get install kde and i after that i reboot, nothing happends.
<whitedeth> its what's used on YouTube
<devy> mneptok, sorry for my english.
<mneptok> devy: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<whitedeth> but for offline saved files, what would I use?
<peija-kas> flash player or thee free alternative
<gnomefreak> mneptok: that wont remove anything
<jazzrocker> oskude, reinstall of linux-image-k7 did the trick :)
<peija-kas> or does VLC know how to play those..
<whitedeth> naw, the flash player or the alt, neither will play those.
<oskude> jazzrocker: nice
<rendez> oskude: I know how linux works, and have been using it a little, but I have no experience with using it as a server operating system
<whitedeth> there's VLC for ubuntu?!
<whitedeth> why was I never told of this blasphemy?! :|
<gnomefreak> roconnor: you still here i have a fix for ya
<devy> mneptok, i have to do first sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<oskude> render: well, where should be the difference ? you only dont run x and have more services running (normally)
<gnomefreak> roconnor: change the code to use sysconf(_SC_PAGESIZE) instead of the  PAGE_SIZE constant, and it'll be all good.
<rendez> oskude: okay
<gnomefreak> devy: apt-get remove will not remove anything ubuntu-desktop installed
<tucoz>  I have a strange problem in edgy. I can use my synaptics touchpad, but according Xorg.0.log the synaptics touchpad is not found and the module is unloaded.
<rendez> oskude: i know theres a server edition, but does it have a GUI?
<tucoz> is the correct device /dev/psaux? or is it some of the devices in /dev/input?
<mneptok> devy: install kubuntu-desktop first
<devy> mneptok, ok.
<oskude> render: no (as installed by default) as GUI doesnt have anything to do in server
<mneptok> rendez: no, servers should not have GUIs.
* Elektrochelovek paskaitos
<flake> hi
<rofl0r> lo
<oskude> rendez: but, you can allways install the desktop version, and install apache, ready, you have a http server...
<mneptok> rendez: be aware that every package you install on a server is another potential break point for bugs that could cause system compromise.
<gnomefreak> devy: mneptok to remove all gtk apps you need to remove libgtk... removing ubuntu-desktop will _not_ remove anything but ubuntu-desktop package you will still have all gnome apps and everything else installed
<flake> every time i reboot my laptop i have to manually reconnect the eth1 wireless thingy - is there a shell command to do that
<mneptok> gnomefreak: right, so the apps devy was using before will work, but he'll get a KDE desktop
<flake> I use System -> Networking
<flake> and change something to get it to reconnect when i close it
<devy> yes, tha
<devy> that's true
<gnomefreak> mneptok: yes and i dont recommend removing ubuntu-desktop if he plans on keeping gnome
<oskude> flake: are you using edgy ?
<flake> i use kubuntu
<oskude> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is needed when using dist-upgrade so if he wants to upgrade to edgy when its released he will need that package
<oskude> hmm, didnt kubutu have #kubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> flake: what kernel are you using?
<gnomefreak> oskude: so does xubuntu
<flake> the 6.06
<oskude> gnomefreak: maybe someone should add #kubuntu to !kubuntu
<flake> linux 2. something
<flake> 2.41 or 42 or 2.14?  unsure
<flake> linux kernel
<oskude> flake: uname -r (shows your kernel)
<flake> 2.6.15-27-386
<roconnor> gnomefreak: thanks for the fix
<gnomefreak> roconnor: yw
<adrian15> who has asked 1h1/2 before if there was anyone Spanish? I was talking to him
<apokryphos> !no kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> oskude: changed
<ubotu> I'll remember that, apokryphos
<gnomefreak> ack
<roconnor> gnomefreak: althought I'm still confused as to why the files in linux-source and linux-kernel-headers are different. :)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: i just added #kubuntu to it
<apokryphos> heh ;)
<david83> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<gnomefreak> roconnor: dapper changed things the person i got fix from has been changing things for that for over a year
<david83> !test Test
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about test Test - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> roconnor: its different in edgy
<roconnor> gnomefreak: ah
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<david83> k
<gnomefreak> ok this isnt good ill bbl i hope
<roconnor> gnomefreak: Thanks for all your help1
<gnomefreak> yw
<jazzrocker> is there a utility to tell me exactly how much ram i have?
<gnomefreak> top
<XiXaQ> flake, free or top
<XiXaQ> sorry
<flake> if i do auto eht1 in my /etc/network/interfaces, will that connect me on boot?
<flake> free or top?
<XiXaQ> flake, wrong nickname. :) It was for jazzrocker..
<adrian15> flake: it's eth1 not eht1
<jazzrocker> hmm, interesting
<ori> david83 you still about?
<flake> typo, sorry
<jazzrocker> i bought what was supposed to be a gig stick but they gave me a 512
<flake> i guess iface .. is defining the interface
<flake> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<david83> ori, i am still here
<flake> but i dont see  auto eth1
<oskude> jazzrocker: then go back and change it
<jazzrocker> yeah, i know, i will, that's gonna be a pain though. but whatever. they're not open right now.
<ori> Well I did have those in there but i dont know if it was the exact same sites if you know what i mean
<ori> I had the backports security and all of those in Software Properties enabled
<ori> but after putting that in the sources.list file i picked up rar but got alot of conflicting repo's
<david83> ori, i thought we were searching for unrar
<flake> trying auto eth1 now in my interfaces.. rebooting laptop
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yallax> is there possible to get ubuntu/gnome running in CoLinux? to mee it seems its only console.. http://www.colinux.org/
<Jaak_> i need to configure the right audio device for teamspeak
<Jaak_> what driver do i set up
<Jaak_> default is oss /dev/dsp
<oskude> Jaak_: and that doesnt work ?
<Jaak_> don
<Jaak_> no
<oskude> Jaak_: do you have sounds elswhere in ubuntu ?
<david83> Jaak_, is it possible that that it is /dev/dsp0 ??
<oskude> Jaak_: then try alsa (but /dev/dsp should be right)
<Jaak_> ok
<djuuss> Hey can anyone think of a GUI frontend for cdemu? Or similar
<oskude> Jaak_: do you have more than one soundcard ?
<Dr_willis> !info cdemu
<ubotu> Package cdemu does not exist in any distro I know
<oskude> Jaak_: sorry, gotta go home
<timalot> why dont alot ot the changelogs show up when u click on packages listed in the software update window? ,,, i am not updating till i get a changelog
<djuuss> !info kcdemu
<ubotu> Package kcdemu does not exist in any distro I know
<Jaak_> it says my soud is muted
<david83> Jaak, did you check the permissions for /dev/dsp and if it excist in your system?
<buzzy> how is automatix?
<Jaak_> how do i set it to alsa? /dev/alsa?
<david83> Jaak, no no not /dev/alsa alsa is just the driver your soundcard is using
<Dr_willis> buzzy,  best avoided
<buzzy> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<buzzy> Dr_willis, why?
<devy> mneptok, after that what i have to do, reboot?
<Dr_willis> buzzy,  its BEST to learn to install/do the things it does manually,  Its been known to break systems.
<buzzy> ok
<devy> gnomefreak, after that what i have to do, reboot?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen quite a few people come in here and state a problem similer to.... "I Used automatix and now.... XYZ  is broke...  how do i fix"   (and no one knows how to fix it) :)
<gnomefreak> log out and on the log in screen click sessions and log into kde if you want to use kde
<devy> gnomefreak, ok thank you
<gnomefreak> yw
<MrNaz> is there a charmap program in ubuntu? how do you get characters like the (c) copyright symbol and the (tm) symbol etc?
<adrian15> MrNaz: Have you gone to Tools or Accesories ?
<gnomefreak> *warning* if you ping me and i dont answer dont be suprised there is a big issue near me im watching
<Cartas> Hi old chaps! Anybody here capable of solving no-internet problems in ubuntu? :o
<MrNaz> adrian15: uh oh... it's obvious and its there isnt it? i really should look before i ask dumb questions
<tehstev> hey - any way to change the behavior of ctrl-left/right in text fields? The default non-word characters make it pretty unusable
<gnomefreak> Cartas: you have a better chance of just stating your issue
<devy> gnomefreak, what i have to select, gdm or kdm ? it says: "select the desired default display manager" ?
<wodz> what happens, step-by-step, when new usb pendrive is inserted? What is responsible for pup-up' new drive icon on desktop?
<flake> didn't work, auto eth1 kept me from pinging on boot
<gnomefreak> devy: i normally use gdm but you can choose whatever one you want gdm/kdm are the login screens
<Cartas> Well, I installed ubuntu -> No internet -> Downloaded a package for USB ADSL modems, as well as a package for PPPoE, yet my internet does not work.
<Cartas> Any help would be greatly appreciated! :O
<flake> is there a way to activate eth1 without going into system/networking on boot?
<devy> gnomefreak, ok :)
<flake> it says it's activated when i go in there, but lies i tell you, all lies!!!
<flake> have to change something to make it update, then it clocks for a few seconds saying 'Activating eth1'
<david83> Cartas, did you do any configuration?
<Cartas> Hm
<Cartas> Not that I know of? :o
<flake> then voila i am on until i reboot
<jolt> Question, why doesnt Ubuntus version of netscape appear to remote hosts as a standard version of firefox?
<ori> sorry david38 yeah I mean unrar
<ori> david83*
<jolt> Iv had sites complain im not using Firefox 1.5
<Cartas> david83: I did this in the terminal: "sudo pppoeconf"
<Cartas> But I got an error.
<flake> btw eth1 is the wireless connection on laptop gateway
<valehru> Whats the best HTML application to use in ubuntu for designing?  NVU?  Looking for a dreamweaver clone..
<david83> ori, so what is the status? :D
<david83> Cartas, what error?
<gnomefreak> valehru: nvu or bluefish nvu is closer to dreamweaver
<Cartas> Basically saying, "Sorry, I only found 1 Eth connection"
<Cartas> Or something.
<mneptok> devy: yes, reboot
<valehru> gnomefreak, thanks
* mneptok 's shift is done, and he heads home
<gnomefreak> valehru: yw
<ori> well David it did install and It is working but now I have conflicting repo's for some reason even though i deleted all those listed before and then pasted those from that site
<devy> mneptok,  :)
<mneptok> nighty kids. thanks for using Ubuntu! :)
<david83> ori, sorry to here that
<david83> ori, but repositories and conflicting dependencies is not something i know about
<tehstev> anybody know of a way to change the behavior of ctrl-left/right in text fields?
<ori> ok david83, are you around later on in say 5-7 hours?
<BlueEagle> tehstev: Which text fields are you talking about?
<BlueEagle> tehstev: ie. do you want ctrl+arrow to skip the entire word left or right?
<david83> ori, maybe why?
<david83> ori, i said i can't help you fix your repository problem sorry
<ori> I have to skidaddle (Heh what a word), but will be back then to let you know if its resolved and that
<tehstev> BlueEagle: yah, by default it skips over too many characters
<tehstev> BlueEagle: so i'm wondering if there is a setting somewhere to edit the list of non-word characters
<beergutxl> Hi can anyone help me with a trash/wastebasket problem?
<XiXaQ> beergutxl, just ask a question.
<david83> ori, maybe see you around quere me if i am there bye have fun
<airox> Hello.
<ori> you too mate, btw just before i go, are the repo's i shown you on that site the same you have? because now i can download all the thigns i couldnt before
<Piglet> hi , i'm new with Ubuntu . can anyone tell me if i can Share My Internet Connection on Ubuntu
<anTiX_> hm the partitioner was a pain in dapper, hope it will work better in edgy...
<airox> I'm using Ubuntu right now and am wanted to know if there is a way of opening files with the application that's normally used for it but as root.
<beergutxl> For some reason my wastebasket applet does not applet to be using the same directory as nautillus is mmoving files too
<airox> Right now the only way I can open files that I can't access is by using some console commands.
<airox> I want something like: "Open as root"
<beergutxl> sorry second applet should be appear
<airox> Is there some nautilus script for it ?
<airox> Ubuntu should do this by default imho.
<XiXaQ> beergutxl,  why? Which version do you use?
<david83> ori, it seem to me i have another distro (breezy) then you have but most off the universe and multiverse stuff was the same
<devy> gnomefreak, well, when i reboot it says kubuntu instead of ubuntu and my login windows was with kubuntu icons but my desktop it's the same. sorry for my english.
<anTiX_> airox, gksudo
<timalot> airox: well ive got a "edit as root" nautilus script.... but i dont know about the file assoc... thing
<beergutxl> Dapper this is the account made during installation from the text installer off the DVD
<devy> gnomefreak, i don't want gnome anymore just I want to be like in that screen shot.
<airox> Woulnd't it be a great idea that if the files aren't readable to place a gksudo nautilius script in between ?
<airox> So someone can edit and maybe even browse the whole filesystem.
<airox> Or open a file etc.
<XiXaQ> beergutxl, what do you mean the thrash doesn't use the same folder as nautilus?
<beergutxl> deleting in nautillus moves files to $HOME/.Trash
<airox> timalot: That would be a self installed script I guess ?
<beergutxl> Which has quite a bit in
<beergutxl> the applet in gnome has no files in
<timalot> airox: yes... i found the command now... if u use the command gnome-open <file> then it will open it withe the associated program ... use this with gksudo ... to do what u want
<ori> bye guyes
<ori> and thanks again david83 talk later on ;)
<airox> timalot: Exactly.
<airox> It would be nice to put a gksudo gnome-open on every file or folder that isn't readable.
<airox> So users CAN browse and edit.
<airox> I wonder how much work this would be.
<airox> Sounds like a small script :)
<devy> gnomefreak, still there?
<gnomefreak> devy: not really there a problem about 6 miles from me and im waiting for them to evacuate me
<timalot> airox: just use a nuatilus script....
<frogzoo> is there a way to stop the 'nohup' creating nohup.out ?
<devy> gnomefreak, you didn't saw that link?
<adis_j> could anyone help me?  I have trouble with my sound card
<adis_j> i tryed everything, but it didn't worked
<gnomefreak> no im not paying attention to IRC right now
<devy> gnomefreak, 1 minute please.
<devy> gnomefreak, i don't want gnome anymore just I want to be like in that screen shot. http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.3/snapshot13.png
<devy> gnomefreak, well, when i reboot it says kubuntu instead of ubuntu and my login windows was with kubuntu icons but my desktop it's the same. sorry for my english.
<jrib> frogzoo: redirect the output to /dev/null
<gnomefreak> devy: your loggin into gnome cllick sessions than click kde than log in
<gnomefreak> im sorry im gone
<Fackamato> how do I choose what the default resolution for X should be?
<frogzoo> jrib: gosh, I feel sheepish, thx
<Fackamato> i.e. the resolution GDM use
<Fackamato> s
<Fackamato> it always uses the highest it can from xorg.conf, I don't want that..
<frogzoo> Fackamato: preferences -> resolution
<Fackamato> does not c hange GDM resolution :\
<david83> Fackamato, or change in the xorg.conf?
<Fackamato> yeah, but how?
<anTiX_> Fackamato, try ctrl+alt+ +/-
<Fackamato> anTiX_, when I've got my resolution I want in GDM, will it be the default after that?
<Fackamato> aha
<david83> Fackamato, vi /../xorg.conf  search for the linies with the resolution and put a # on the ones with the high resolution you don't want
<Fackamato> the left-most resolution in xorg is used first.
<anTiX_> Fackamato, ok. doesn't the Screen Resolution preferences item set the default?
<Fackamato> not for GDM it doesn't (afaik)
<anTiX_> ok
<Fackamato> just for the user's desktop
<highneko> The maximum resolution I can get on ubuntu is 1024x768. Is it possible to make it better?
<flake> oh man, sorry for offtopic, but am running the bf2142 demo
<apokryphos> highneko: please check the faq
<anTiX_> highneko, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<beergut> sorry my router crashed was beergutxl
<Seveas> hello. splitters
<Seveas> Please stay with us this time ;)
<EinZteiN> haha
<rixth> Wow, that was  apretty big spliet...
<Cartas> I followed this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Broadband_ADSL.2FPPPoE_Client_.28RP-PPPoE.29
<Cartas> Yet I still can't get my internet to work!
* Cartas roars.
<Belboz99> Hey all, when did the compiz repo's break?
<highneko> I can't get my resolution to change. I ran a program and setup everything, It said I could have better resolution, but nothing has changed. Any ideas?
<jrib> highneko: system > preferences > screen resolution  not working?
<highneko> Nope, same res ;(
<tabman> I have a directory which has multiple jar files, I want to add the full directory into my CLASSPATH, how can I do that ?
<highneko> I picked a higher resolution I thought. Maby I didn't do it right.
<yallax> highneko: what graphic card do you have? and have you installed any drivers?
<highneko> intel, no.
<yallax> tried to change the xorg.conf?
<highneko> I looked at it! Don't know what to change. I've had to restore that file a few times, and dont' wanna do it again!
<Daverocks> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 on a desktop a couple of years old, but i can't get past the first steps
<Daverocks> it hangs at "mounting root file system" for about a minute, then drops me to an ash shell
<tabman> Daverocks: your hardware specs might be low
<Daverocks> tabman: they're pretty decent... it's a 2.8 GHz celeron with 512 MB RAM, 40 GB hdd, and i think the FSB is also reasonable
<tabman> Daverocks: you mentioned couple of years old thats why I thought, but I'm currently running Ubuntu with the same specs as yorus
<yallax> etc/X11/xorg.conf  just look for "section screen" beneeth that is the diffrent resolutions you can have with each colour option
<yallax> what does that say? what resolutions are they?
<Daverocks> if it helps, there's a file called casper.log in the root filesystem which says, about 20 times "mount: mounting device /dev/hdc on /cdrom failed: Invalid argument" or something like that
<highneko> yallax: It has always said Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<bz0b> what is the command to see how much video memory i have
<bz0b> what is the command to see how much video memory i have
<koko> dmesg
<koko> :)
<david83> ;)
<bz0b> thx
<dtygel> hi people: can someone help me setting up sound for recording? I cannot make the mic work... is there any "automatic" setting?
<davidmacintosh> oi. can't uninstall ggz-gtk-games (was looking for a decent chess gui)
<yallax> highneko: then we can add some more there..sec
<davidmacintosh> anyone have ideas on how I'd go about tracking down the conflict?  (error code 255)
<Dinho> ciao
<Dinho> sono un nuovo utente
<jrib> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Daverocks> i've tried almost every boot option, but it _always_ freezes at "mounting root file system", which is basically the second thing the install does.
<jrib> Daverocks: can you pastebin the output you get with 'sudo apt-get install ggz-gtk-games'?
<jrib> davidmacintosh: can you pastebin the output you get with 'sudo apt-get install ggz-gtk-games'?
<Daverocks> jrib: wrong person xD
<highneko> yallax: I've tryed google, asking ubotu, and adept! Can't do it yet. x_x
<jrib> Daverocks: have you tried the alternate cd?  Also, are you burning this cd at higher than 4x?
<BuZzY> i have installed lame (by apt-get) but is not latest version, how can i get it to latest one?
<jrib> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<koko> I am fucking all day with pglflash on amd64 and can't compile it... I think, I'll better make a coffe :D
<yallax> highneko:  Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  just add "1280x1024" on every line
<Daverocks> jrib: it's actually a DVD from a magazine
<highneko> yallax: I'll try that. Thnx. ;)
<dtygel> folks: any help for configuring audio capturing?
<Daverocks> jrib: i don't think it's the boot media that's the problem
<jrib> BuZzY: you have to consider if you really need the latest version.  Because in dapper, you will only have what was available when Dapper was created.  If you have a pressing need for the latest lame then you are going to have to compile it
<jrib> Daverocks: try the alternate cd though
<yallax> highneko: in console do: go to X11 dir and then do: gedit xorg.conf
<dtygel> when I try to record no matter what, I get a message that says that my audio capturing isn't configured properly.
<dtygel> How can I diagnose the problem and solve it?
<Daverocks> jrib: hm, that means downloading :(
<BuZzY> jrib, so i can use the older onesafely?
<marianet> i have problems with totem coders
<marianet> some one knows what codecs do i have toinstall to listen mp3 and .mov
<koko> mp3 on totem?
<dtygel> marianet: try http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<marianet> yea?
<jrib> BuZzY: of course, if it does everything you need it to, then there's no reason to waste time compiling and getting headaches
<jrib> ubotu: tell marianet about mp3
<BuZzY> hehe
<highneko> My resolution is really good now. Thanks alot. ;)
<marianet> what?
<koko> marianet: http://www.google.lv/search?q=mp3+support+site%3Ahelp.ubuntu.com&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<jrib> marianet: check your private messages from ubotu
<Dimensions> hiya .... what should be my apache2.conf setting for user and group where my default user is known as filter ?
<valehru> Hey guys, im running dapper..is there a way I can have multiple audio programs accessing the sound card at the same time?  currently skype/beep/mplayer don't work alongside each other
<koko> ubotu: tell me about flash
<koko> ubotu: tell koko about flash on amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash on amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koko> ubotu: tell koko about flash with firefox on 64bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash with firefox on 64bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yallax> glad i could help highneko :d
<koko> ubotu: learn more about ubuntu in help.ubuntu.com :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about learn more about ubuntu in help.ubuntu.com :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dtygel> how can I detect why my audio capture config is wrong?
<davidmacintosh> jrib: sorry for the delay...  pastebin is hanging on me
<jrib> davidmacintosh: yeah, use pastebin.ca or paste.ubuntu-nl.org, pastebin.com is always slow
<jrib> koko: I think the page he links you to with "flash", mentions amd64
<dtygel> when I go to "record" application, a message says my audio capturing is misconfigured. How to diagnoes?
<dtygel> (diagnose)
<koko> :)
<sonium> does anybody know how to auto-identify on freenode using x-chat?
<oxbat> hello
<david83> hi
<oxbat> where are you from
<timalot> from the ether
<Daverocks> sonium: as in, with a nickserv password?
<wrabbit^> sonium, under xchat - network list - edit
<dtygel> no help for my record sound problem?
<jrib> oxbat: #ubuntu is for ubuntu support, but there is #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat
<wrabbit^> Then just put in your password
<oxbat> ok
<oxbat> i know
<Daverocks> sonium: what wrabbit^ said =)
<sonium> I have the gnome-version
<davidmacintosh> jrib: there is nothing interesting in the install, but here is the remove output http://pastebin.ca/192973
<sonium> there is no menu entry like this
<jrib> davidmacintosh: oh I misread what you said as install :)
<wickedpuppy> sonium, do you see help ?
<oxbat> anyone who does well in BASH programing?
<davidmacintosh> jrib: I figured
<wrabbit^> although I am a little confused about how to list channels to join...  I've put #ubuntu, #python, #ubuntu-offtopic but it only opens #ubuntu
<sonium> yes
<wickedpuppy> oxbat, #bash
<davidmacintosh> :)
<wickedpuppy> sonium, whats beside that ?
<wrabbit^> anybody know? - doesn't work either
<koko> wrabbit^: /join #channel?
<timalot> oxbat: what u wanna know about bash?
<sonium> IRC, Edit, Network, Discussion, Go To, Help
<Dimensions> any one here to help regarding apache ?
<wickedpuppy> sonium, are you using xchat ?
<sonium> yes
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions:  what's the problem?
<wrabbit^> koko, I know how to join a channel :) but I'd like xchat to enter all those channels automatically when I join freenode
<sonium> wickedpuppy: the ubuntu supported version
<wickedpuppy> sonium, whats your xchat version ?
<oxbat> everything if it is need,
<timalot> oxbat: man bash
<sonium> mom.. have to ask synaptic
<koko> wrabbit^: can't help you :) I'm using irssi
<sonium> XChat-GNOME 0.13
<wickedpuppy> sonium, go to help and about
<yaman> do any one know a program i can use like frontpage but on the ubuntu ?
<davidmacintosh> yaman:   nvu
<sonium> XChat-GNOME 0.13 is what help->about says
<koko> yaman: gedit :)
<wickedpuppy> sonium, its just a front-end
<yaman> ah thanks koko and davidmacintosh i think this what i need
<wickedpuppy> how did you join this network ?
<jrib> davidmacintosh: here's the relevant bug on debian about it http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=388273 (seems it is explained how to "fix" it)
<Dimensions> davidmacintosh:  ... i have had apache 1.3 installed i removed it its folder was still therei did sudo rm -R /etc/apache and i only have apache2 there now ... but when i open a .php file ... i get Dialogue box open with .... and then if i click open it repeats the same Else displays page not found and at bottom saying apache\1.3 ... if i restart apache it fails ...
<koko> yaman: it is a text editor:) Simple learn how to use html tags :)
<sonium> IRC-> connect gives a list of networks, but without a configuration method
<davidmacintosh> jrib: cheers
<wickedpuppy> sonium, then why use it ? ask the devs pls ... if you need help with xchat pls ask here ..
<sonium> hrm... I know how it worked in the old xchat.. just thought you could help me with the official supported one
<yaman> koko : i need some thing more easyer i can't make a real site using text editor :P
<BuZzY> how can i get the codec of an audi o file?
<wrabbit^> yama, screem?
<koko> yaman: I can, so you can either
<koko> :)
<wrabbit^> yaman, ^^
<BuZzY> how can i get the codec of an audi o file?
<timalot> buzzy: file <file>
<oxbat> wrong
<timalot> gives u the format atleast
<yaman> aha i think you know linux better than me  :P so you use this things :P
<yaman> wrabbit : thank you also
<wrabbit^> yaman, what are you looking for?
<wrabbit^> I missed the question hehe
<BuZzY> timalot,  it does not say codec infos
<Dimensions> davidmacintosh: ?
<yaman> wrabbit :some thing like frontpage
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: have you tried just backing up and uninstalling everything 'apache' ?  manually if necessary...   then clean install apache2
<koko> yaman: http://dot.kde.org/999051134/999081618/999082255/
<elkbuntu> yama, NVU
<yaman> wrabbit :i mean i don't want it just text editing need
<elkbuntu> err
<elkbuntu> yaman, see above
<Dimensions> how do i remove apache2 davidmacintosh to reinstall it ?
<koko> use google and you'll find anythign you want :)
<Dimensions> with sudo apt-get remove apache2 ?
<oxbat> anyone who can give me some help how to make help about the IRC grammer
<wrabbit^> yaman,: yeah nvu
<davidmacintosh> yes
<oxbat> anyone who can give me some help how to make help about the IRC grammer
<yaman> ah thanx every one too many answers alot of good ppl here :)
<davidmacintosh> try opening up symantic package manager and searching for apache...
<Tabias> is there a way I can mount my IDE hd (ntfs with files on it) (I tried the guide but didn't work don't got the permission to access it). I installed win xp first, then ubuntu (both without IDE drive (on SATA). After that I plugged IDE drive in but I can't access it in ubuntu
<Dimensions> ummm..
<davidmacintosh> (assuming you're running gnome)
<wrabbit^> or sudo apt-cach search apach
<wrabbit^> e
<timalot> Tabias: writing ntfs from linux is dodgey
<Tabias> don't want to write it, just read it
<Tabias> all my music is on that disk :)
<timalot> Tabias: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt ?
<Paddy_EIRE> oxbat: just watch the room for a while :)
<rudiz> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> oxbat: normally just english
<Tabias> tried the /mount
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: forgot to explicitly direct the above comments to you... did you get that?  (synaptic = symantic)
<davidmacintosh> or the other way around
<Tabias> I can access the hd of ubuntu (a SATA hd) (which contains ntfs partitions as well) but not the ide, seems strange
<Terminus> Tabias: try mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /mnt/point
<koko> Tabias: tried /dev/dha[b|c|d|e
<koko> ?
<koko> sorre hda
<Dimensions> yeah davidmacintosh i got it ... thanks ... they are being removed ...
<Terminus> Tabias: don't forget to create the /mnt/point directory first. =)
<Tabias> when I go to administration -> disk manager I see the hd (hdb) with partition hdb5 and access point /tmp/disks-conf-hdb5
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: fingers crossed  :)
<koko> Tabias: you nead to remove it from /etc/mtab
<koko> and add to /etc/fstab
<flake> everytime i boot my laptop i have to go to system/networking/ and reconnect the wireless eth1 connection, it says 'Activating eth1' and after a few seconds, it is connected.  How can I do that manually?
<Tabias> sounds simple (2hours into ubuntu (even linux)
<koko> at least I do so :) I am newbie in ubuntu :)
<ghostshadow189> hi all i've a problem that i can listen to music from cd music but i cant listen to music from music files ?
<Tabias> how do I do that koko ?
<koko> sudo nano /etc/mtab
<koko> find line with /dev/hdb5
<Paddy_EIRE> ghostshadow189: what format are the files
<koko> ctrl+k
<ghostshadow189> mp3 , wma ...
<koko> ctrl+x ->y ->enter
<Paddy_EIRE> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timalot> ghostshadow189: have u checked the pcm volume in the volume control
<onorin> msg nickserv IDENTIFY karm@nt0r
<oxbat> timalot,may i chat with you private
<Paddy_EIRE> ghostshadow189: follow the link ubotu gave on multimedia issues
<ghostshadow189> yes sure
<onorin> oops
<Tabias> k done so
<timalot> oxbat: why?
<oxbat> because you say here we can't chat
<koko> Tabias: next... it is ntfs partition?
<Tabias> yes it's ntfs
<koko> ok... you made mount point?
<timalot> oxbat: ask me a question and if i know ill respond here.... and everyone can benefit from my wisdom :)
<Tabias> euhm, no Idea actually (possibly by following the tutorial)
<koko> mkdir /mnt/myntfspartition
<koko> :)
<valehru> how can I create a shortcut to a directory on the desktop?
<koko> sudo in front of it
<Tabias> done
<koko> Tabias: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<koko> and add line /dev/hdb5 /mnt/myntfspartition ntfs noauto 0 0
<koko> I think it might work :)
<onorin> valehro, right click to the directory and create a link
<koko> maybe not :)
<onorin> valehru, then cut and past the link to the desktop
<koko> I forgot all options
<Tabias> will just copy options from the other ntfs partitions?
<dalik> I have a few things that I would like advice on, one I installed openLDAP and I was able to authenticate fine, but I found that I wasn't able to sudo anymore.  So trying to run "sudo gedit" then type in my password as normal failed and didnt launch the application.  Any ideas?
<Dimensions> to install apache2 which one of these i should be installing ...  1 apache2-mpm-perchild OR ... apache2-mpm-prefork OR .... apache2-mpm-worker AND ... apache2-prefork-dev OR .... apache2-threaded-dev ??
<Paddy_EIRE> is there anyway of recording a last.fm stream using amarok
<oxbat> hey,can you speak more interesting words,at least a bit more hard!
<koko> Tabias: that woold be best option
<koko> onorin: open terminal. then ln -s /your/directory ~/Desktop/linkname
<timalot> ive got apache2-mpm-prefork ...
<oxbat> bye
<koko> Tabias: when you do that, then try sudo mount -a
<davidmacintosh> jrib: that fixed it... that's a very easy problem to fix in the .deb (simple mkdir on install) but rather critical in terms of "breaking" the packaging system -- how does one go about registering a bug on launchpad? (wouldn't want to be redundant of course)
<timalot> oxbat: later
<valehru> onorin, make link is greyed out when I right click on it....the folder is /var/www/
<oxbat> the same
<Tabias> do I need to reboot?
<koko> no
<valehru> onorin, i tried sudo chown username /var/www/
<oxbat> tell me where are yu from,timalot,beg you!
<jrib> davidmacintosh: bugs.ubuntu.com will take you to the right page, then just register, and add a new bug to that package.  It would be great if you could link the bug to the debian bug upstream as well
<valehru> onorin, but its still greyed out
<Tabias> strange, can't find the partition anywhere
<koko> maybe you need to do sudo umount /dev/hdb5
<timalot> oxbat: i am from New Zealand.... happy?
<koko> and then again sudo mount -a
<oxbat> haha yes
<davidmacintosh> jrib: will do. thanks for the help
<jrib> davidmacintosh: np
<Tabias> it's says dev/hdb5 can't be found
<oxbat> bye ,I won't forget you .timalot
<Dimensions> davidmacintosh:  any idea ?
<timalot> hahaha
<koko> Tabias: /dev/hdb not dev/hdb
<Tabias> well yeah, /dev/hdb5
<onorin> valerhu
<koko> soree - /dev/hdb5
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: sorry, I missed your comment
<Tabias> it can't find it
<koko> it can't be
<Dimensions> With apache2, which one of these i should be installing ...  1 apache2-mpm-perchild OR ... apache2-mpm-prefork OR .... apache2-mpm-worker AND ... apache2-prefork-dev OR .... apache2-threaded-dev ??
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: just apache2
<onorin> valehru, from console  sudo  ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop/linkname
<koko> onorin: why sudo?
<koko> it is his desktop
<timalot> Dimensions: ithink the prefork ... means it uses processes to handle requests... rather that threads,,, in one process
<koko> he can do there anything he want :)
<onorin> koko, well I am not sure. May be  /var/www has no permission
<timalot> Dimensions: fork is the way apache 1.3 works... the most common probably
<onorin> koko, it may be redundant I just wanted to ensure
<koko> hehe... ok :)
<SeanTater_> How would I backup my computer in a way that I could restore everything about my computer later?
<davidmacintosh> Dimensions: if you just select apache2, your base dependencies will by automatically selected.
<Tabias> goddamned, ubuntu work with me here :@
<jrib> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<SeanTater> jrib: thanks
<dalik> I installed openLDAP and I was able to authenticate fine, but I found that I wasn't able to sudo anymore.  So trying to run "sudo gedit" then type in my password as normal failed and didnt launch the application.  Any ideas?
<valehru> onorin, that works perfectly
<valehru> thanks
<koko> ok - I'll get to work, I suppose :)
<valehru> don't know why it was greyed out on /var/www/  even though I thought I had the proper permissions for my user
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've tried to install w32codecs and kaffeine player , but i still cant play my .mp3
<onorin> valehru, it is probably a permission thing but  I don't know
<Tabias> damn he's away
<nobody_lv> Tabias: ok...
<Tabias> in the disks manager the drive stands as inaccessable
<valehru> onorin, ok...well thanks for your help
<THX-1138> ghostshadow189: ffmpeg
<davidmacintosh> SeanTater_: rsync is incredibly powerful, but it is far removed from something like "Norton Ghost"; a drive image isn't necessarily the way to go for a linux desktop
<nobody_lv> Tabias: that's good :)
<ghostshadow189> install it ?
<onorin> valehru, one last thing , you may try this as well : sudo gksudo nautilus
<Tabias> now I have to mount it again?
<onorin> no
<onorin> valehru, correcting gksudo nautilus
<nobody_lv> Tabias: try ls /mnt/myntfspartition
<DeeTahPanLtah> is my dsn messed up or us.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<THX-1138> davidmacintosh: Disk images restore the system more quickly.
<DeeTahPanLtah> could anyone check that?
<ghostshadow189> THX-1138 : u mean that i must install it : sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ?
<Tabias> mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /media/sdb5 busy
<Tabias> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb5 is already mounted on /media/sdb5
<valehru> onorin, opened up nautilus as root, now what?
<Tabias> ls: /media/hdb5: No such file or directory
<valehru> onorin, im looking at the permissions, the owner of /var/www/ is my user, and the group is root.
<onorin> valehru, now that greyed thing should be enabled
<nobody_lv> Tabias: close disk mannager
<THX-1138> ghostshadow189: ffmpeg -s the base for a lot of plugins - find what matches your player.
<nobody_lv> and then try to mount again
<Tabias> disk manager is closed, still same messages
<valehru> ahh...so it is
<DeeTahPanLtah> is my dsn messed up or us.archive.ubuntu.com is down?
<onorin> valehru, retry making a link via nautilus it should work
<valehru> onorin, so it is, thanks
<onorin> np
<nobody_lv> Tabias: maybe some other programm uses that disk?
<davidmacintosh> THX-1138: in the majority of cases, that's not true (in my experience); depending on how you've used rsync
<valehru> onorin, yeah it works
<timalot> DeeTahPanLtah: i can ping it
<nobody_lv> you can try sudo umount -f /dev/hdb5
<DeeTahPanLtah> damnit,wtf then? ;<
<davidmacintosh> THX-1138: it might be more straight forward; i'll give you that!  :)
<Tabias> umount2: Invalid argument
<Tabias> umount: /dev/hdb5: not mounted
<Tabias> most possibly my computer just went ignored. One time saying it is mounted, the other saying it is not mounted
<nobody_lv> Tabias: show the row you placed in fstab
<DeeTahPanLtah> timalot: and can you telnet to 80 port?
<Tabias> /dev/hdb5       /media/sdb5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $
<nobody_lv> naiss
<timalot> DeeTahPanLtah: it connects to port 80..... u dont want me to speak http tho i hope
<nobody_lv> Tabias: and now sudo mkdir /media/sdb5
<ghostshadow189> THX-1138 : i typed like u said but :  ffmpeg : command not found
<nobody_lv> Tabias: and then sudo mount -a
<DeeTahPanLtah> timalot: thanks,it's some fault here then.
<Tabias>  /media/sdb5 is already made (can find the folder)
<timalot> thats strange us.archive.ubuntu.com maps to alpaca-ii.it.anl.gov ... a US government site.... hmmmm
<DeeTahPanLtah> hacked?
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;D
<mthakur> hello
<nobody_lv> Tabias: sudo mount -a
<Tabias> mount: /dev/hdb5 already mounted or /media/sdb5 busy
<wayney> I'm having problems getting 915resolution to display @ 1920X1200, can someone please help me?
<onorin> NTFS! try ntfs3g it enables to write to your windows partition
<Tabias> don't need to write, just read
<timalot> DeeTahPanLtah: maybe :)
<nobody_lv> Tabias: maybe reboot PC :)
<Tabias> will try that ^
<onorin> Tabias, have you searched forums
<onorin> too late
<nobody_lv> nja... I dindnt understand if he removed that line from mtab :D
<mthakur> can anyone tell me how to read ntfs via linux?
<nobody_lv> and sorre for my English :)
<nobody_lv> mthakur: mount it :)
<mthakur> how?
<DeeTahPanLtah> mthakur: edit /etc/fstab as root
<nobody_lv> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/yourntfsdevice /mount/point
<mthakur> then can i read ntfs without restarting?
<nobody_lv> mthakur: of course
<nobody_lv> it's linux beauty
<nobody_lv> :)
<mthakur> nobody_lv: thanks every1
<mthakur> :D
<nobody_lv> :)
<onorin> nobody_lv,  instead forward people to forums
<onorin> mthakur, there are a lot of posts on this in forums
<nobody_lv> ok ok ok - I need to work :D
<mthakur> onorin: which one?
<onorin> mthakur, ubuntuforums.org
<wayney> I'm having problems getting 915resolution to display @ 1920X1200, can someone please help me? I've tried the wiki + forums to no avail :(
<mthakur> onorin: thanks
<Tabias> it's fixed with reboot
<Tabias> tnx nobody_lv
<nobody_lv> Tabias: no problems :)
<onorin> wayney, #linux might be more helpful
<wayney> onorin : ok
<WooD> Hi !
<WooD> Any of you know how to obtain and install Gaim 2.0 on Ubuntu ?
<THX-1138>  onorin - find them the answer wherever it is. - If we are helpful they will be back.
<Paddy_EIRE> how would I go about burning an audio cd that would play in most cd players in amarok, most of the music in my collection was converted to mp3 at some point or other
<onorin> THX-1138, may be but on the other hand, if we could reduce the traffic in here, IRC could be a more efficient place for unsolved problems
<webben> WooD: I suspect it's probably not worth it.
<webben> WooD, but if I needed to do that
<webben> WooD, i would apt-get install checkinstall
<webben> apt-get remove gaim*
<webben> and then pull down the source code,  untar it, make, the checkinstall
<onorin> besides, support in forums is superior compared to IRC in depth-wise
<webben> WooD, it's also possible there may be unofficial packages around
<webben> onorin: reduce the traffic how?
<webben> onorin: what's the point of this channel if we just forward people to forums
<onorin> webben, if people first seek the answers in forums then come to IRC, the traffic would be reduced.
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i can play .ogg file but cant play .mp3 file
<webben> onorin: well, it's a good idea to search the forums
<jrib> ubotu: tell ghostshadow189 about mp3
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webben> onorin: although sometimes searching requires navigating past a captcha which is less than user-friendly
<onorin> webben, the point is , sometimes you couldn't find  what you need in forums. Second, online help is superior to posted forums for tricky things
<robertj> hey all. Does anyone know if Dapper will work on a Mac Pro?
<webben> onorin: yes ... i'm not sure we disagree then
<webben> onorin: although just atm the search function is down
<onorin> I am not authority here. it was just my 2 cents
<ghostshadow189> ubotu : i read it , and then i install 32codecs , but it didnt work , i still couldnt play .mp3 files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i read it , and then i install 32codecs , but it didnt work , i still couldnt play .mp3 files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onorin> webben, true , but that guy had never heard of the forums even.
<Seveas> ghostshadow189, ubotu is a bot
<Tabias> try using xmms (don't have any problem with it and no codec installed I think)
<nobody_lv> Amarok is the best player ever
<webben> onorin: it would be good to include a reference to the forums in the topic
<onorin> yeah ok let me put it :)
<Negative_Infinit>  can someone tell me how i can write fractions in openoffice writer?
<Negative_Infinit> i mean 2/4 1/2 etc.
<CromagDK> !spreadsheet
<onorin> Negative_Infinit, do you need it like in Maths or as symbol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spreadsheet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tabias> is there a way to get wine to work on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<onorin> Negative_Infinit, you could use openoffice  Math
<nobody_lv> Tabias: today I did it :)
<nobody_lv> it is simple
<webben> Negative_Infinit, the more common everyday fractions often are in unicode
<Tabias> I'm listening
<onorin> Negative_Infinit, or you could search it in unicode characters
<mjr> Tabias, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Negative_Infinit> yeah, but special fractions, like 256/512 etc.
<nobody_lv> Tabias: one moment
<onorin> Negative_Infinit, only way is Openoffice Math
<ClayG> anyone get a hp laserjet to work with ubuntu?
<Negative_Infinit> ok ill try that one thanks
<lala> Buenas
<nobody_lv> Tabias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64 <- it worked fine to me
<M_A_K> How do I prevent a user from playing the games that are installed with ubuntu while letting others play them?
<valehru> Anyone know what version of wordpress is in the ubuntu repos?
<nobody_lv> M_A_K: remove that user from games group
<jrib> !info wordpress
<ubotu> wordpress: an award winning weblog manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2 (dapper), package size 490 kB, installed size 2792 kB
<rasta_ubuntu> anyone know about the new ubuntu distro release
<lala> Tengo una duda... Estoy aprendiendo a configurar el iptables.. habilit la entrada para el ssh... pero aveces cuando me conecto me tira que el host no responde... y aveces si se conecta... que puede ser ??
<valehru> jrib, thanks
<M_A_K> There are no users in that group when I open the /etc/group file.  That was my first thought.
<jrib> rage: it's still being developed
<nobody_lv> nja... M_A_K I am new in ubuntu...
<chamo> hello
<jrib> M_A_K: all of the stuff is executable by everyone, so you'll probably need to not let everyone execute it, and then setup groups
<M_A_K> Does anybody else know how to prevent one user from playing the games while allowing others?  There are no users in the games group in /etc/group.
<Tabias> looks neat, installing
<M_A_K> Ok, that sounds doable.
<lala> I've created a new user in ubuntu.. how can i do to block access to all directories but his home?
<valehru> umm...I did sudo apt-get install wordpress, there doesnt seem to be a wordpress directory in my webserver directory.  Any suggestions?
<fsmw> Hi all, i got a Broadcom GB NETX Ethernet card on a dell poweredge 2950, but dapper doesn't recognize it, does somebody know how to install this nic ?
<lala> valehru $ locate wordpress
<valehru> np, found it here /etc/wordpress
<Tabias> nobody_lv:  normally I can now play .exe files (but I'm obviously not) tried the installation script (worked well I suppose).
<alexanderturner> I need a developer to please talk to me at irc.turnerzworld.com
<alexanderturner> #turnerzworld.
<alexanderturner> please
<onorin> lala I am no expert of this but , the only way come to my mind is to create a new group and add all permissioned users to that group, and change all persmissions of all directories as only that group could read them
<florizs1984> @lala I don't really know if its possible because you need to excecute commands in /usr/bin
<fsmw> Hi all, i got a Broadcom GB NETX Ethernet card on a dell poweredge 2950, but dapper doesn't recognize it, does somebody know how to install this nic ?
<alexanderturner> please
<njan> alexanderturner, if you have a technical question, you'll have far more luck joining the right technical channel (developer? for which language/platform?) and just posing the problem.
<alexanderturner> irc.turnerzworld.com
<valehru> Anyone know when the forums will be back online?
<alexanderturner> njan, sorry what was that?
<njan> alexanderturner, nobody's going to join your IRC server on a whim because you've asked for "a developer" to help you with an unnamed technical issue.
<alexanderturner> I need some help with the ubuntu installer
<njan> alexanderturner, ok, so tell us what the problem is. If someone can help, they will.
<lala> florizs1984 onorin but for eg. I dont want this user to see my /etc/init.d config... or my /root ..
<alexanderturner> ok, I would like to modify ubuntu to make it kid friendly
<alexanderturner> how can i make an installer that would boot from cd
<florizs1984> @lala i get it there is a technique called jailing but i believe it's for ftp only
<alexanderturner> ?
<fsmw>  i got a Broadcom GB NETX Ethernet card on a dell poweredge 2950, but dapper doesn't recognize it, does somebody know how to install this nic ?
<onorin> lala, remove the permission for group
<onorin> and others
<jrib> ubotu: tell alexanderturner about customlivecd
<lala> onorin in all the / directory ?
<jrib> alexanderturner: are you aware of edubuntu as well?
<alexanderturner> ok
<alexanderturner> yes
<onorin> lala, which directories do you want to restrict ?
<alexanderturner> im am looking to make something else
<jrib> k
<alexanderturner> please call me alex
<Nick_> Hi all. Trying to setup NAT on my box but it's not natting the IP. It's as tho it's bridged.
<lala> onorin dont really know... i dont want this user to have access to important files or configs... just for security
<Negative_Infinit> in OOo writer, im thinking on how to make my own custom numbering, with numbers beginning with ___ before showing the number. ex. ____ 1. Text here
<jtholmes> !livecd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<florizs1984> @lala I have a post on linuxquestions.org for you concerning the problem
<Negative_Infinit> how do i do that?
<florizs1984> @lala http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=443853
<lala> florizs1984 thanks ! =)
<alexanderturner> hmm
<kmaynard> Negative_Infinit, have you checked google or the OOo site?
<M_A_K> Are the games located in a separate directory somewhere or are they mixed in with everything else?
<alexanderturner> just wondering, is it wrong to advertise on IRC
<alexanderturner> kinda proud of my website
<xipietotec> anyone know of a user friendly on disk encryption program which is dual linux/windows compatible?
<onorin> lala, i think the default is secure enough, you have to specify what extra measures you require
<alexanderturner> PGP is kewl
<kmaynard> alexanderturner, if you have to ask, it prolly is
<jtholmes> alexanderturner: it is here
<Negative_Infinit> not yet
<alexanderturner> jtholmes: sorry i didnt quite understand that?
<Zaggynl> hi, can vfat be read under windows xp?
<Negative_Infinit> w8
<kmaynard> alexanderturner, to be clear, do not advertise
<alexanderturner> ok
<jtholmes> alexanderturner: you dont advertise here
<kmaynard> clear?
<alexanderturner> my appologies
<florizs1984> damn, the ubuntuforums and digg.com down :S starts panicking
<alexanderturner> yes
<alexanderturner> very clear
<kmaynard> do you have any ubuntu questions?
<alexanderturner> me?
<kmaynard> right this second there are 892 people here ready to help to the best of our ability
<jtholmes> alexanderturner: there is no telling how much fire would rain down on you if you advertised here
<kmaynard> lol flames
<Nick_> Trying to setup NAT on my box but it's not natting the IP. It's forwarding the IP as tho it's bridged.
* kmaynard hums running in the 90's
<elkbuntu> non-ubuntu chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please people
<njan> alexanderturner, you'll find most people consider it to be spam.
<alexanderturner> mainly about the installer, which njam helped me with, cheers. ill probably just hang around, wait for someone to ask a network question...ive been working for cisco for 8 odd years
<mthakur> how do you setup a wireless network?
<alexanderturner> using what>
<njan> alexanderturner, you might find ##security and/or ##networking better places to hang around.
<jtholmes> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexanderturner> Buffallo makes good equipment
<njan> alexanderturner, freenode has a plethora of different channels :)
<alexanderturner> so does linksys
<alexanderturner> really easy to set up
<alexanderturner> its pretty cool.
<kmaynard> i think we're back on topic everyone :)
<jtholmes> mthakur: !wireless > mthakur
<alexanderturner> yes.
<mthakur> thanks
<lala> Other question.. i dont know why when some people do /dns irc.chatelsitio2.com.ar they see the 140.121.196.79 ip.. and other see the real one..201.212.47.129 .. what could it be?
<alexanderturner> lala, are you trying to set up a dns server?
<alexanderturner> or website?
<alexanderturner> dont worry
<Ekinoks> j'aurais une petite question, sous linux, quel processeurs fonction le mieux ? AMD ou Intel ?
<Nick_> I guess no one around know's the answer to my question :(
<Ekinoks> oups, is not a french chat, sorry :^/
<lazzareth> Does anybody perhaps have a copy of the default gentoo samba config file ? (/etc/samba/smb.cong) i was looking throught it on my linux webserver at work today, It has a vast array of setup options I wouldnt mind employing on my pc, ?
<njan> lala, it may be that that's configured for 'round robin' DNS
<njan> lala, if that record has more than one corresponding IP address, the DNS server will return them in a different order each time you query it, so that clients are distributed across more than one IRC server on a larger network.
<alexanderturner> What is the best linux server os?
<DeeTahPanLtah> a linux from scratch ;p
<njan> lala, http://www.dnsstuff.com/tools/lookup.ch?name=irc.freenode.net&type=A <= take a look at irc.freenode.net, for instance
<alexanderturner> haha
<njan> alexanderturner, for a server doing what?
<alexanderturner> Well, im running 5 different servers mail and web that are Red Hat enterprise AS...is that right
<alexanderturner> they are in japan, 1 gig internet for 60 bucks a month
<kmaynard> alexanderturner, ubuntu running postfix with a mysql backend
<kmaynard> virtual mail ftw
<alexanderturner> ok..
<jorik> ftw?
<jorik> whats that mean ?
<lazzareth> For the Win
<jorik> ah ok
<lazzareth> ive got your back jorik :P
<jorik> ;)
<wrabbit^> anybody know of a good bandwidtch monitor and limiter for kde?
<wrabbit^> bandwidth*
<alexanderturner> No idea.
<wrabbit^> fair enough :)
<onorin> wrabbit^, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Bandwidth-Limiting-HOWTO.html
<lazzareth> How can i check the speed ubuntu things _both_ my gigabit cards are? as far as i can tell, both wont transfer faster than 10mb/s
<wrabbit^> onorin, ah, cool.  Thank you
<lazzareth> 'thinks
<onorin> np I just write my browsers address bar, bandwith limit linux
<kraut> wenn my noteboook wakes up from hibernate i have no sound or better said it's extremly silent. i checked out also the mixer levels without any success. any ideas?
<onorin> wrabbit^, it is a very old doc though
<wrabbit^> onorin, I'll take that into account
<florizs1984> @kraut what works with me is opening a terminal and typing killall esd
<kraut> florizs1984: i have no sound server like that
<florizs1984> @kraut does asamixer work (type the command alsamixer)
<kraut> florizs1984: all fine like in aumix
<florizs1984> @kraut and your mediaplayer doesn't give any errors?
<kraut> no, because i get any sound but extremly silent
<kraut> is there any init script where i could reload the snd-modules?
<florizs1984> @kraut sorry I missunderstood your first message
<florizs1984> and if you restart your gnome-session?
<florizs1984> does it do anything?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed a .deb file , so now how can i know where it is installed ?
<florizs1984> @ghostshadow mostyl it says so in gdebi the deb installer
<krazykit> ghostshadow189: most likely /usr/bin, unless it was packaged incorrectly
<florizs1984> @ghostshadow but you can select it in synaptic and click properties
<kraut> florizs1984: i am using kde, but no
<kraut> i need to reboot at the moment
<lazzareth> Can I bind a read-only folder as a different user (e.g. root @ /var/www ) into my homefolder ? with read-write access ?
<Gasten> Quick question: Why is it taking so long before someone adds python 2.5 to the reps?
<Mikkas> hey --- my grub is gone... how do i reinstall it off the live cd?
<Mikkas> quickiest noobist way ;)
<valehru> wordpress + apache 2 + php 4.  this thing is full of problems for me....: "Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress." any suggestions?
<florizs1984> @Mikkas I had a how-to for it just a sec
<Gasten> Mikkas: sudo apt-cd install grub (I think) (with the cd in)
<Gasten> no!
<Mikkas> no?
<Gasten> Mikkas: sudo apt-cdrom install grub (I think) (with the cd in)
<valehru> by the way, the wordpress deb in the ubuntu repo is screwy, not working at all.
<florizs1984> @gasten you need to reset the systemroot
<Mikkas> um so what boot into the live desktop? then pull that up on the terminal? or will that only "install it to ram"
<Gasten> florizs1984: What do you mean?
<highneko> For flash movies on youtube I don't hear sound, and the flash uses 100% cpu! How fix?
<Gasten> !easyubuntu > highneko
<florizs1984> @gasten if you type the command on the live cd it installs grub to the live-cd
<florizs1984> live cd file-system i mean
<Gasten> ah
<florizs1984> @Gasten you need to mound your HD make it your root and install grub
<florizs1984> I had a tutorial somewhere
<Mikkas> ^^
<florizs1984> on hardcopy, since the forums are down
<highneko> Gasten: Why use easyubuntu?
<Mikkas> thanks for the help so far at least.
<ucordes> how can i find out which file my ubuntu creates vor a specific device in the dev folder?
<Gasten> highneko: I think that'll solve the problem?
<Gasten> ucordes: what device?
<ucordes> a SD flash card inserted in my cardreader
<ucordes> it doesn't mount anymore
<ucordes> it first did. then i tried to get rw rights and now it doesn't mount
<Gasten> hav you tried to mount it in nautilus?
<ucordes> how?
<Gasten> ucordes: computer --> click the icon
<Gasten> (double click)
<ucordes> Gasten: the point is there is no icon for my sd card any longer
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Gasten> ah...
<Gasten> well, you could go and look in /dev/, but I don't think you'll find anything.
<M_A_K> What do I need to install for samba to be used on ununtu client to connec to Windows server.
<frolle> I just tried to install the drivers to my Nvidia 6600 GT, but now i get a x server error, i just changed nv to nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<craigbass1976> I've installed KDE, but coming from RH based systems, I can't find the file that allows me to change the default to this rather than gnome
<craigbass1976> Where is the ubuntu version of /etc/sysconfig/desktop ?
<craigbass1976> Oh, split huh?  I'll ask again. Where is the ubuntu version of /etc/sysconfig/desktop ?
<nobody_lv> kewl
<nobody_lv> :)
<Screechingcat> what the hell is hapenning ?
<craigbass1976> Criminy
<Gasten> Screechingcat: Netsplit.
<kill4killin> yup yup :D
<craigbass1976> Screechingcat, some sort of a server split.  Happens every so often
<XiXaQ> t888, I think lilo still lives, but grub is more popular.
<aftertaf> rejoin
<abdelmonem> hello
<utab> hi guys I have an easy question for you
<Screechingcat> craigbass1976, ok
<M_A_K> Anybody know what to install for samba on client?
<kmaynard> define easy
<florizs1984> wtf is happening in the chat-channel?
<Mastastealth> hey guys, im trying to get m laptop to output to S-video. I enabled twinview in the Nvidia settings program, and the second monitor shows the CURSOR but its black...how com?
<kill4killin> M_A_K: im pretty sure nothing
<Screechingcat> what do i do if the live cd dosent detect my hard drive ?
<M_A_K> do you know what command to mount a samba share?
<abdelmonem> my ubuntu does not mount my usb stick (/dev/sdb1) automaticly, how can i let it do it ?
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, are you sure it doesn't find the disk?
<kmaynard> Screechingcat, what type of hd?
<craigbass1976> M_A_K, I don't understand the quesiton.  You want to mount up a windows share on your linux box?
<kill4killin> M_A_K: o your trying to access it from another linux client?
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, yes. i tried with an edgy beta and a dapper
<n1kki> Hi, I just have a quick question about Ubuntu as I've never used it before, I Wanted to download a live CD however theres only PC (Intel x86) desktop CD, is that also a fully functional live CD like knoppix?
<kmaynard> sda, scsi, ide?
<M_A_K> Mount my foler from windows machine on my ubuntu laptop
<Screechingcat> kmaynard, Samsung SATA
<Archville> Hi.
<utab> easytiger: I run an executable under root directory /usr/local/opt/msc/bin/nastran file.bdf and get bash: ./nastran: /bin/ksh: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<aftertaf> install smbfs package
<craigbass1976> M_A_K, mount -t smbfs //ip.add.ress/share/name /mountpoint
<abdelmonem> my ubuntu does not mount my usb stick (/dev/sdb1) automaticly, how can i let it do it ?
<aftertaf> M_A_K: install smbfs package
<Mastastealth> yes n1kki
<utab> I run an executable under root directory /usr/local/opt/msc/bin/nastran file.bdf and get bash: ./nastran: /bin/ksh: bad interpreter:
<utab>           No such file or directory
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, can you mount it manually?
<craigbass1976> M_A_K, Always worked for me, but maybe not.  I hear there's some cifs replacing samba
<M_A_K> K
<kmaynard> utab, check the first line of the script...it should read #/bin/sh
<Screechingcat> like how ? right now. im running on windows.
<n1kki> Thank you mastastealth
<t888> who can tell "t888"?
<utab> it is an executable not a script
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, the live cd works perfectly. but when it gets to the partition stage, it says no devices detected
<kmaynard> thats all i got then
<utab> kmaynard it is a software executable
<n1kki> mastastealth , is it fully functional tho, I'm going to take the CD to uni, lecturer said to bring a live CD and I wanted to take ubuntu, lecturer said NO installation so has to do most stuff i think
<craigbass1976> How do you folks switch from GNOME to KDE in Ubuntu?
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, you've been asked what kind of disk it is.
<t888> i need to test gaim. who can say "t888"?
<utab> kmaynard commercial software executable
<craigbass1976> t888
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, SATA
<Mastastealth> yea n1kki, it works just like an installed Ubuntu, alebit quite slow
<t888> craigbass1976 - thanks
<t888> gaim sucks in that it doesn`t highlite texts for me
<craigbass1976> t888, now answer my question.  Do you knwo how to switch frmo gnome to kde?  Ubuntu forums are down
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, i should prolly mention that ive installed and reinstalled ubuntu on this machine many times before and i never got this problem
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, perhaps you need a special driver for it. I don't know, sorry. Which version btw?
<n1kki> ah right, as long as your sure :)
<craigbass1976> t888 get xchat
<n1kki> Thanks a lot for your help, I appreciate it
<n1kki> i'll start downloading now
<Mastastealth> np
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, how come i dint need a driver before ?
<t888> craigbass1976 - don`t know. i`m 1st time on ubuntu
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, I didn't know that when I sent the previous message...
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, no prob. so is there any way to fix this ?
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, I don't know, because I don't know what the problem is. And which version are you trying to install?
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake LTS - the live cd shipit sent me
<valehru> craigbass1976, the forums are back up
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, BTW, and Edgy Beta Live CD also dosent detect my HD
<XiXaQ> Screechingcat, strange.. Does Windows?
<craigbass1976> t888, I think I jsut found the answer on another site.  Try xchat though; I've been usgin it for years and it's cool.  Text has different colors depending on wht people do (enter, leave) and the taskbar icon blinks when someone talks directly to you
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, windows is working fine
<New2Linux> Hi
<Ciaus> greetings all
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, im running windows right now (and using XChat for this)
<Screechingcat> XiXaQ, so is there no solution ? i really dont wanna use windows much longer ?
<rixth> Linux king 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Sep 26 16:53:47 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<s-toned> Since my upgrade from breezy to dapper I've got problems with X: mga (and mga from Matrox too) won't work anymore, only vesa. Any hints?
<morzel> hi
<Guest5564> Can one please help me installing kubuntu on my computer instead of using the live cd ?
<Screechingcat> Guest5564, boot from the live cd and click the install icon on the desktop. hopefully it will detect your hard drive unlike mine
<Warbo> Yo, does anyone in here have Gish?
<florizs1984> sounds like an std to me
<Warbo> It's a game
<Warbo> It worked on and off in Breezy, but getting it running in Dapper is a pain :(
<Guest5564> <Screechingcat> , Thanks for reply .. i'll try now
<florizs1984> do you have xgl or something? it messes up a lot of games
<Warbo> And since I have only paid for 2 things on my PC then I want it to work
<Screechingcat> Guest5564, no prob
<Warbo> florizs1984: No. I think it is something to do with SDL
<malice> Does anyone in here know how to get skypecast to work under firefox?
<Warbo> When I run it the resolution changes, but the game doesn't appear, just my desktop zoomed in and the pointer is frozen (so I need to zap X)
<craigbass1976> Ahhh, KDE.  I have my laptop screen set really dim and I didn't see the white "options" where I could click
<florizs1984> @warbo you can change that last thing by running the screen resolution from your system menu
<Warbo> florizs1984: Nope, because X crashes, the pointer freezes, etc. :(
<florizs1984> okay
<Screechingcat> shit. guess that means im stuck with windows then. OH GOD !!! why ME ???
<Warbo> I know it uses SDL, OpenGL and OpenAL, and out of those I think SDL is the problem
<kishore> can i view the contents of linux from windows..
<Tomcat_> kishore: Yes.
<Warbo> !fsdriver
<kishore> i mean read or write the data
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsdriver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishore> Tomcat_, how
<Archville> kishore: there are specific drivers
<Warbo> dammit. kishore Yes there is an ext2/3 driver for Windows
<craigbass1976> Screechingcat, that totally sucks, I'm sorry you have to use windows
<Tomcat_> kishore: There are apps and drivers... see Google.
<Archville> so you can ext* filesystems
<kishore> wot should i ask google
<poningru> kishore: depends what file system did you use for your lin install?
<craigbass1976> kishore, only if the partition in question is fat
<Screechingcat> kishore, try e2fs driver
<Archville> Try this: http://fs-driver.org/
<kishore> mine is ntfs..
<kishore> and ext3
<craigbass1976> kishore, When I was still using windows, I set up a fat partition where I put things I wanted to access from both os's
<Archville> Warbo: try installing "libsdl1.2debian-all"
<Archville> I dunno if it will really help, but won't hurt anyway
<Warbo> Anyone know what SDL libraries Breezy uses/d? I think the problem Gish is having is that is is looking for, for example, libXXX.so.A when the installed version is libXXX.so.B
<max_> elo
<Warbo> hi
<craigbass1976> How come in Ubuntu, neither GNOME or KDE gives me a terminal option when right clicking on the desktop?
<Warbo> craigbass1976: install "nautilus-open-terminal" package from Universe
<wickedpuppy> craigbass1976, cause its not fedora :P
<Archville> Mmm, that would be an usefull option.
<Warbo> craigbass1976: That will work only for GNOME though
<craigbass1976> wickedpuppy, hey....
<Archville> Warbo: that's a nautilus script ?
<Warbo> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubotu> nautilus-open-terminal: open terminal in any folder from Nautilus. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 480 kB
<Archville> :)
<Warbo> I don't know if it is a script or not, since scripts usually appear in a sub-menu, but this appears in the main right-click menu
<Warbo> it is useful for doing CLI operations in really long paths that are already open in Nautilus
<Archville> Nice, i'm installing it too.
<Warbo> You may need to killall nautilus after
<Archville> Yes, that's the point.
<dalfz> how do i make ubuntu run xearth?
<Archville> Works after "killall nautilus".
<grenegar> ubotu
<Archville> Nice it is also translated to spanish.
* Warbo uses E16 as WM anyway, so I get a full application list when I click on my desktop :)
<rebel> hi everybody ;)
<Warbo> rebel: hi
<Archville> I like gnome.
<Archville> Hi, rebel.
<Warbo> I use E16 in GNOME
<Warbo> "E-GNOME"
<rebel> :)
<Archville> Ah, i use beryl/emerald.
<rebel> can I ask a question for ati expert ?
<efuzzyone> if i get xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed, then what can I do to fix it?
<Archville> Dunno if i can still use e16 thingie with it activated.
<dalfz> what is the "root picture"?
<Archville> Nevertheless i like the way gnome works with windows.
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<I3lind5pot>  hi people
<I3lind5pot> <I3lind5pot> everytime i run pon dsl-provider i get the message that that it is connected
<I3lind5pot> * mutleyshome has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<I3lind5pot> <I3lind5pot> but when i try using firefox it doesnt work
<I3lind5pot> <I3lind5pot> i write plog to see what the problem is
<I3lind5pot> <I3lind5pot> and i get the message "Timeout waiting for PADS packets Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery"
<I3lind5pot> <I3lind5pot> what can i do ?
<Warbo> Yeah, I want to try that out. I tried Compiz on my Nvidia card, but now I am using an ATI with the DRI driver. The alpha/transparency effects are too slow to be usable, but I am buying a laptop soon (definetly nvidia this time)
<wickedpuppy> ...
<rebel> I've just experienced a bad bug with fglrx and ubuntu Dapper
<wickedpuppy> pls do not spam I3lind5pot
<krazykit> efuzzyone: reinstall it or run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rebel> ubotu : yep, in fact I was thinking that it was just dumb to ask such a question lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yep, in fact I was thinking that it was just dumb to ask such a question lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<I3lind5pot> i dont , i have just posted my question that i have sent in Xubuntu channel here because no one answered it to me
<efuzzyone> yeah when i try to run dkg I get that error
<Warbo> Archville: Since xcompmgr can give transparency and shadow effects to any WM, I think Compiz/Beryl type effects should have a similar tool, so any WM can use them
<Archville> Maybe it could be implemented (transparency and opacity at least) in xserver-xorg itself.
<Warbo> Apparently Novell found it much more straightforward to build it into a new WM though
<rebel> when I try to switch user in System, Logout the computer crashes
<krazykit> Warbo: except the WMs are not written to do the compiz-style effects, and you'd be fundamentally changing it
<rebel> is there a workaround to avoid this ?
<I3lind5pot> no one can answer me ?
<efuzzyone> how to reintall xserver-xorg?
<Warbo> rebel: Are you in Xorg, XGL or AiGLX (Xorg-air)?
<DethKlok> Any one know what this means? Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_pconnect() in /usr/share/php/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 372
<krazykit> efuzzyone: open synaptic, find the package, rightclick, reinstlal.
<Archville> By the way, Warbo  did the libsdl1.2debian-all help to install Gish ?
<Archville> Maybe i'll install the game later. (on edgy though) :P
<Warbo> efuzzyone: "sudo dpkg --force-depends -P xserver-xorg-core && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core"
<Warbo> Archville: Haven't tried yet (too many desktops, it's getting hard to find space for a new terminal)
<Archville> :)
<rebel> Warbo, I'm under xorg with fglrx
<rebel> and I also tried with XGL
<rebel> it's the same
<efuzzyone> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> rebel: OK, just that with AiGLX I have found the switch user function to be really bad
<rebel> but if I try radeon drivers or ati drivers, I've got no more problems (but no beryl either ;))
<krazykit> ati-drivers (fglrx) are still mostly junk, unfortunately
<I3lind5pot> i get the message Timeout waiting for PADS packets to load when i use plog to chek whats wrong with my connection
<I3lind5pot> what can i do ?
<Warbo> AiGLX asks whether the new X session should be X or AIGLX...... the problem is that it asks this AFTER the screen gets locked, so it has to be unlocked to make a choice, but then doesn't even load anyway :(
<rebel> in fact
<rebel> I tried also something else
<rebel> if I open a new terminal (ALT+F1 for exemple)
<efuzzyone> Warbo: OK, I reinstalled xserver-xorg but still get the same error
<rebel> and I make sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop...that works, but I loose the virtual console display
<Warbo> efuzzyone: What error?
<I3lind5pot> no one even bothers to help ?
<rebel> I can launch gdm again with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start, but without seeing anything...
<efuzzyone> dpkg-reconfigure says xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<valehru> whats the default port for vncserver?
<krazykit> 5900
<dalfz> I3lind5pot, did you try google? http://www.google.no/search?hl=no&q=+Timeout+waiting+for+PADS+packets+ppp+ubuntu&btnG=S%C3%B8k&meta=
<Warbo> I3lind5pot: I would help if I had any idea how to. Usually it is better to get no response because nobody knows than getting 889 messages saying "I don't know"
<WooD> Hi ! the libgnutls11 seems to have problem . .how to rollback to its original libgnutls11 ?
<Warbo> efuzzyone: OK, retry that command again, but don't put "-core" in each thing
<WooD> how to reinstall the libgnutls11 please ?
<valehru> krazykit, is there a way I can check what port it is running on?  can't seem to connect to 5900 from a seperate machine, that port is open on the firewall
<Warbo> efuzzyone: xserver-xorg is just an empty package which can reconfigure X, and depends on the packages which contain Xorg (like Xorg-core). A common problem is people trying to fix X by reinstalling xserver-xorg, not realising that it is completely empty, so I assumed that was your problem :0
<efuzzyone> Warbo: thanks a ton, finally it works now
<krazykit> valehru: likely either a command line switch or a config in /etc.  the man page should tell you more
<rebel> so there is no well-known workaround for the switch user with ati bug ?
<rebel> :(
<Warbo> hmm, I have to go now. Back later
<Zv_oDD> Can sombody check out this link and tell me if a can use it as a mirror for apt get? ftp://ftp.iinet.com.au/linux/ubuntu/pool
<kmaynard> rebel, get nvidia
<rebel> lol
<krazykit> rebel: he's serious, too
<rebel> too easy...in a laptop you can change anything...
<kmaynard> ahh, laptop...nvm
<rebel> no it's definitely impossible...
<rebel> yep :(
<krazykit> rebel: then you're stuck biding your time for good drivers
<dmb-aWay> hey
<dmb-aWay> i have a problem with bind9 working ubuntu
<Zv_oDD> ftp://ftp.iinet.com.au/linux/ubuntu/pool  :'/
<LazyAngel> when will edgy be out? 27 october? or is it delayed?
<kmaynard> lets hope amd can make some progress in the ati department
<dmb-aWay> i just want to use it as a caching server
<kmaynard> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<rebel> yes, I hope so kmaynard
<dmb-aWay> i install it it using apt
<kmaynard> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dmb-aWay> and then when i do nslookup
<efuzzyone> !schedule
<dmb-aWay> and server localhost
<dmb-aWay> and then type server name i get no response
<rebel> LazyAngel, yes, it's to be released on 27
<Zv_oDD> >>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<hellgrazer> Does anyone know of a server that allows a free shell account so I can check network connectivity via telnet from an outside network?
<sproingie> my guess is amd's not going to touch anything in the driver department
<Zv_oDD> freeshell.org
<rebel> is there somebody here with Edgy and an ati card ?
<sproingie> ati has the same deal as nvidia, they don't own their own IP
<krazykit> rebel: go ask #ubuntu+1
<rebel> because I read that this bug may disappear with Edgy...and xorg 7.1
<rebel> oki ;)
<rebel> thx
<hellgrazer> Yeah.. I tried freeshell.org .. they want $36 to use telnet.. I only need it for today.
<Solveneq> Hrm, im trying to install broadcom wifi drivers on my lappy, got some error "couldnt copy file at line x".. and now cant install/reinstall them (ref: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/AcerAspire5003WLCiWifi?highlight=%28Wifi%29 )
<rebel> but I really wonder why they don't do anything for this bug and why they don't even communicate about it, as it seems to be a long-time bug !
<krazykit> rebel: you mean ati?  because they don't care about linux.
<kmaynard> hellgrazer, telnet can be a security problem...what about ssh?
<Zv_oDD> i have never got 3d Acceleration working on linux
<mthakur> how to install ndiswrapper?
<Zv_oDD> and i have tried like 10 diffrent distros
<kmaynard> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Solveneq> i have ndiswrapper on
<krazykit> Zv_oDD: then you're doing something wrong.  it's not terribly difficult.  check !ati or !nvidia
<Solveneq> when i did the -i command it said couldnt copy at some line, if i try -e it says its not installed, if i try -i again it says already installed
<kmaynard> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zv_oDD> I dont care ne more, Linux isnt for games ne way
<kmaynard> Zv_oDD, cedega
<Zv_oDD> LIES!
<krazykit> Zv_oDD: no, but you can have pretty screensavers and eye candy with hardware glx
<kmaynard> linux gets better for gaming every day
<kmaynard> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Zv_oDD> who wants yto check this link for me?
<Zv_oDD> ftp://ftp.iinet.com.au/linux/ubuntu/pool
<mthakur> how do you install ndiswrapper??? help
<kmaynard> mthakur, looky here
<hellgrazer> kmaynard, there is probably another way to check, but all I want to do is telnet to my servers smtp server and make sure it's talking.
<kmaynard> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kmaynard> hellgrazer, if thats all youre doing, youre more likely to finnd ssh than telnet
<mthakur> kmaynard, how?
<rebel> Zv_oDD, I don't wan't to play with Linux anyway
<Zv_oDD> huh?
<rebel> 3D Acceleration isn't a synonyme of game...
<webben> Who organizes how the ubuntu wiki generates html?
<krazykit> webben: the wiki software
<webben> krazykit: presumably the wiki software is customized though
<hellgrazer> kmaynard, I couldn't connect to port 25 locally with ssh.  Is there something I'm missing?
<senori> webben: the MoinMoin developers, I'd expect
<krazykit> webben: likely only the CSS and such.  the actual HTML generation i doubt they touched
<nathansnook> Can I compile programs from source in ubuntu?
<krazykit> nathansnook: yes
<senori> nathansnook: yes.
<krazykit> ubotu: tell nathansnook about build
<senori> if you install the necessary packages, that is.
<nathansnook> What is the group of packages that I need to download to install source packages?
<krazykit> nathansnook: depends.  build-essential is a good start.
<nathansnook> ok
<nathansnook> I was using Fedora and there i install the dev tools or deps
<krazykit> nathansnook: yeah.  same here.
<nathansnook> krazykit -- how are you liking ubuntu?
<senori> nathansnook: the first thing I do on a fresh system is to apt-get build-dep some packages, which brings in most of the tools and headers necessary for building anything
<krazykit> nathansnook: more than i liked redhat-based stuff.
<charlie5_zzz> hello all ...
<webben> ah hang on ... i see the HTML error is in the buttons at the top
<unfknblvbl> hey charlie5_zzz ...
<I3lind5pot> havent found any soltion on my problem
<I3lind5pot> seems like i have to go switch distro :(
<webben> who organizes the menu bar (Support/Community/Planet) etc at the top of the ubuntu website pages?
<I3lind5pot> thanx anyway people
<webben> because the markup is oddly wrong
<I3lind5pot> bbye
<charlie5_zzz> i have an old box with mandrake 10.0 ... i'd like to update it to ubuntu ... the old box cannot boot from cdrom, but cd works ok after booting into mandrake ... any docs on how i could do this ?
<charlie5_zzz> hi unfknblvbl :)
<unfknblvbl> you just need to change your boot order through bios
<charlie5_zzz> unfknblvbl: long story, but bios is inaccesible :/
<charlie5_zzz> it's an old machine, but with good disk and cpu
<charlie5_zzz> and bband netconnect
<unfknblvbl> lol
<unfknblvbl> then goodluck
* charlie5_zzz grins
<Wulong> What are I doing wrong here? thought this would work: http://pastebin.ca/193052
<unfknblvbl> sorry no idea charlie5_zzz
<charlie5_zzz> ok ... i should just junk it ... but itrs wasting a perfectly good 733 Mhz proceddor ... good for backups or a gateway maybr
<senori> charlie5_zzz: sure you can't remove the BIOS power supply to reset it?
<root> hi
<charlie5_zzz> senori: would it reset to boot from cdrom ... i think it used to ... or is there another way to reset bios ... i can access the board ok
<senori> charlie5_zzz: also, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75367.html
<krazykit> charlie5_zzz: yeah, clear the CMOS.  failing that email support.  they always have backdoors
<krazykit> root: i really hope you're not logged in as root right now.
<root> i am
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know what would be considered the best/fastest socket 462 processor around
<senori> charlie5_zzz: is the BIOS just password-protected or something worse?
<root> any probs?
<wrabbit^> how do you find specific files.  Say I downloaded a document called apt-howto-en
<krazykit> yes
<wrabbit^> I can't which or fine it
<wrabbit^> find*
<senori> wrabbit^: whereis apt-howto-en
<krazykit> root: many apps aren't terribly clean in the way they act, and could delete or modify things they shouldn't normally.
<root> find my pass if u can
<root> :P
<charlie5_zzz> senori: the old kboard port is dodgy ... only a usb kboard works, and then only after i boot into mandrake
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, sudo find / -name "*apt-howto-en*" -print
<krazykit> root: oh, it's not about security from the outside.
<kmaynard> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wickedpuppy> its a very bad habit ...
<wrabbit^> senori, that just prints... apt-howto-en:
<wrabbit^> I'll try that wickedpuppy
<charlie5_zzz> no bootmanagers i've found can handle a usb keyboard, so i'm kinda stuck :/
<hardkaare> hi, can someone help me bringing up my wifi connection
<krazykit> charlie5_zzz: err... grub and lilo both support them
<hardkaare> I can see the ap when I do a iwlist eth1 scan
<mp3guy> how do I stop mozplugger automatically playing embedded midi files in firefox? If I go onto a page with many of them it over loads my cpu
<hardkaare> but when i use the network gui it dossent connect
<charlie5_zzz> krazykit: i've tried to get lilo and grub to boot the install cd, but lack the knowhow ... :/
<senori> charlie5_zzz: well, I'd keep helping, but I have to leave: sorry
<wrabbit^> thanks wickedpuppy ... worked like a charm
<rebel> hardkaare, have you tried network-manager ?
<charlie5_zzz> ... but thanks very much guys ... those links look helpful
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: seriously... how do you remember so many commands?
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, lol i been using linux for 7+ years ...
<charlie5_zzz> senori: no problems ... i got completely ignored several times on #kubuntu ... you blokes are heaps better ... thanks
<hardkaare> rebel: whats that?
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: hehe... Valid reason
<wickedpuppy> and screwed up more than i can count
<WerdnaServer> http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<wrabbit^> I can understand that
<krazykit> wickedpuppy: and that's the best way to learn ;-)
<WerdnaServer> :D
<krazykit> WerdnaServer: sudo make me a sandwich!
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, learn grep and find .. worth the time learning these two commands
<arno> I'll soon find out
<WerdnaServer> krazykit is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy, will do.  Never heard of grep.  /goes off to man grep
<valehru> gah, I created a samba share, opened the port for samba, can access the login from XP, however the username/password of my only user is not allowing me to log in at all.  Any hints?
<WerdnaServer> o___O
<Paddy_EIRE> is it possible to minimise "evolution" to the system tray
<Paddy_EIRE> in gnome
<michael117> How could I go about emulating 5.1 surround sound by cloning the audio streams of the front two speakers?
<valehru> Paddy_EIRE, could your name be any more Irish?
<rebel> hardkaare : network-admin
<rebel> in a console
<Paddy_EIRE> valehru: yeah I know, ppl have come to know it so changing to plain "Paddy" would be diff
<valehru> Paddy_EIRE, oh well, I'm an irish man myself, nice to see more and more of us taking up the OS.
<silvertip257> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> actually I will change my nick now, how is it done
<Paddy_EIRE> yes I agree
<silvertip257> i'm trying to use cfdisk or format to completely wipe my hard drive & then partition it for linux
<valehru> "/nick newNickname"
<silvertip257> will anyone help me plz w/ that?
<Paddy_EIRE> thx
<valehru> np
<znh> Hello.
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, you are using livecd ?
<znh> By default there is a swapfile used by ubuntu. which file is this? (where is it located)?
<silvertip257> yes wickedpuppy I'm currently using the live cd
<krazykit> znh: no, by default it uses a swap partition
<silvertip257> on this machine
<znh> kraut, ok.
<wickedpuppy> znh, swap file ? i thought its swap partition ...
<wrabbit^> is there a command to open up a html file in the command line?
<Paddy> valehru: how would I get it to accept my password
<kraut> znh?
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, links or lynx ..
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<znh> thanks.
<wrabbit^> I don't either
<wrabbit^> I think
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy i think i tried that, but lemme give it a shot
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, if you tried and got error pls tell us so we know the situation
<wickedpuppy> rememebr .. we can't see ya
<wrabbit^> I'll apt-get links
<wrabbit^> or lynx
<wrabbit^> and then is it just a case of lynx filename.html?
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy it says Fatal Error:  Cannot open disk drive, Press any key 2 exit cfdisk
<wickedpuppy> so wrabbit^ you know whats grep ?
<wrabbit^> no idea wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, can you do fdisk -l ?
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, grep search for words in file/files
<hardkaare> rebel: so how do i start it?
<silvertip257> lemme c (i'm verrrrry new ... ty for help)
<wrabbit^> ah right
<wickedpuppy> for example grep "ubuntu help me" how-to
<silvertip257> wicked puppy it says cannot open /dev/hde
<wrabbit^> ah ok.... I'll give that a go
<Paddy_EIRE> I guess I will remain Paddy_EIRE ,
<wickedpuppy> a or e ??
<rebel> hardkaare, run a terminal, and type this command in it
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy E
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, try a
<Zv_oDD> Would it be relatively easy to get ubuntu to dual boot on a Fedora MAchine?
<silvertip257> i have wickedpuppy
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy, it's hardly useful without a console based browser right?
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, can paste sudo fdisk -l on the pastbin ?
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy i did fdisk -l, it says cannot open /dev/hde
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, what is hardly useful ?
<pike_away> Zv_oDD: if fedora is already installed it will set it up dual boot for you. shouldnt have to do anything
* NaMcO^ : hi
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, sudo ?
<wrabbit^> grep
<silvertip257> ok wickedpuppy now the sudo fdisk works
<wickedpuppy> did you put sudo fdisk -l ? or just fdisk -l
<hardkaare> rebel: I tryed that, typed in the essid and the passowrd
<wrabbit^> I'm trying to understand the man file
<hardkaare> but still no go
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, whats grep gotta do with browser ?
<charlie5_zzz> would 'clear cmos function' the same thing as resetting bios ?
<Zv_oDD> so if i tell it i want unbuntu on it will automaticly do it?
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy: Nothing.  I don't know what I'm talking about.
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy it's on  /dev/hde1 ? is that ok ?
<Zv_oDD> or are there more steps?
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, have you reg your nick ?
<Zv_oDD> :P
<silvertip257> no wickedpuppy
<axisys> how do mount a SunDisk SDP3B-110, CFA DISK drive for read write? it only allows read now
<axisys> its a pcmcia card
* silent_scream np Nevermore - Believe in nothing
<wickedpuppy> silvertip257, can paste the whole of sudo fdisk -l on the pastebin ?
<krazykit> axisys: depends.  what's the filesystem?
<silvertip257> pastebin ?
<wickedpuppy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<krazykit> axisys: actually, tell the channel, i gotta go
<siIvertip257> Oh look at my I am A LAma!
<rebel> hardkaare, and ?
<kandala> Hi all, Can anyone help me on installing Sun-Java on my Ubuntu m/c please
<silvertip257> wtf that's nt me sayin that
<rebel> first of all, you typed the ESSID or was it proposed in the list ?
<siIvertip257> Rabble Rabble Rabble
<siIvertip257> Rabble Rabble Rabble
<hardkaare> rebel:  did a iwconfig, and it was not connected
<siIvertip257> Yes it is I Am LEING!
<silvertip257> ok who's the azz who is doin that ... quit it
<wickedpuppy> oh boy .. i gotta sleep .. silvertip257 erase your whole harddisk right ? just keep deleting .. make sure you back up everything
<siIvertip257> HAHAHA
<highneko> mplayer isn't closing, and I don't know it's process name.
<Zv_oDD> it was fun while it lasted
<silvertip257> ok ty wickedpuppy
<larsemil> hmm why is firefox beta 2, the one included in edgy not saving any passwords?
<Paddy_EIRE> larsemil: #ubuntu+1
<kandala> How to install sun-java ?
<Paddy_EIRE> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<highneko> Anyone know mplayer process name?
<axisys> my pcmcia card mounts as iso 9660
<ProN00b> are there any java bytecode assemblers ?
<kandala> ubotu: I read that page, but no luck with that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I read that page, but no luck with that - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<silvertip257> hey will anyone help me out ? w/ *cfdisk* ?
<axisys> how do i mount it as a diff fs so taht i can write to it?
<rebel> hardkaare, have you chosen the good encryption ? have you a DHCP server ?
<Paddy_EIRE> ProN00b: is the "eclipse" environment not able to do this
<Archville> highneko: just "mplayer"
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, eh what ?
<b03nto> help, i cant open my pdf file with evince, it say --> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/octet-stream'
<CroX> In the guide on how to install drivers for an ati card, $(uname -r) is mentioned. What do I replace this with?
<Paddy_EIRE> ProN00b: what are you doing, building an app... if so use eclipse
<Paddy_EIRE> ProN00b: for java that is
<ProN00b> b03nto, are you sure it is a pdf ?
<kandala> ubotu: Even that points to the above link that you gave me....! Any other way of installing it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Even that points to the above link that you gave me....! Any other way of installing it? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<highneko> Does gnome have that crossbones thing for killing windows?!
<b03nto> yes, it work in windows
<azzco> Hi I've been using ubuntu for a while now... I'm trying to make a /home partition for the first time, should it be extended or primary? and how do I make ubuntu recognise it as/home folder?
<Paddy_EIRE> highneko: alt+f2 then type xkill
<hardkaare> rebel: how do i choose an encryption
<b03nto> and if i type file bla.pdf in cli it say its pdf
<hardkaare> rebel: the ap is dhcp server
<rebel> oki
<ProN00b> Paddy_EIRE, no, i mean like turning java bytecode into a normal binary code that can run natively
<rebel> you have to choose the encryption in the network-admin window
<Paddy_EIRE> wouldnt really know about that
<YBH_1> azzco, see /etc/fstab & man fstab i& info fstab.
<Paddy_EIRE> ProN00b: did you try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rebel> when you open properties for your wifi card, you can choose the AP you wanna connect to and the encryption
<highneko> Paddy_EIRE: Neat, thanks. I love that program ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<ProN00b> azzco, you mount it to /home
<pike_away> crox uname -r displays your kernel version.  when you use the `` it tells the shell to execute whatevers in those so just typing echo something-`uname -r` will give like something-2.4.blah
<tk> variant: you around today?
<hardkaare> rebel: i did that
<kandala> ubotu: Do I need to add any new urls to the sources.list file for multiverse repositories
<azzco> THX :) I'll try then
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Do I need to add any new urls to the sources.list file for multiverse repositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rebel> and here, you'll have to enter the key and choose whether it's WEP or WPA
<rebel> ok
<sproingie> ProN00b: you could ask in ##java, but the quick answer is that eclipse doesn't support gcj as a compiler
<b03nto> help, i cant open my pdf file with evince, it say --> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/octet-stream', the file is pdf, i check it with file comman in cli
<Paddy_EIRE> highneko: you may also add it to the panel by right click add to panel, it will be there somewhere
<ProN00b> sproingie, i thought gcj was java code to binary code, and not java bytecode to binary code ?
<Paddy_EIRE> highneko: its called "force quit"
<sproingie> ProN00b: it does both
<b03nto> hello
<utab> is that possible that ld.so.conf is missing
<ProN00b> sproingie, is it easy to do that with jars ?
<hardkaare> rebel: eth1      unassociated  ESSID:"CaLa"
<hardkaare>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<sproingie> ProN00b: nope.  you'd probably have to ask in ##java, though they don't much like gcj there
<kandala> Help please....installing sun-java.....
<rebel> hardkaare, check PV :)
<b03nto> help, i cant open my pdf file with evince, it say --> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/octet-stream'. any help..??
<sproingie> installing sun's java is easy if you don't bother using apt
<hardkaare> rebel: pv?
<sproingie> download it, run the installer, done
<rebel> hardkaare, private dialog
<kandala> sproingie: I did that, but some of things are not happening as I expected. So, wondering if it is to do with non apt-get install of sun-java
<CroX> pike_: Thanks
<b03nto> ok, i change my questions, how to change mime type ??
<sproingie> kandala: get rid of gcj
<kandala> sproingie: ok! lemme try that! Thanks :-)
<hardkaare> rebel: sorry whats that?
<pike_> b03nto: not sure where it is in gnome but if you type gnome-file-types-properties in a terminal that might work..
<Paddy_EIRE> kandala: go to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper then search for  "How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox"
<sproingie> i found manually installing the plugin to be easier too
<sproingie> it's like apt has a grudge against java
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<s-toned> Is there a problem with dapper and xserver-xorg-driver-mga or is it my fault?
<rebel> arf hardkaare you never used irc before, did you ?
<kmaynard> !wireless > kmaynard
<rebel> what is your IRC client ? X-chat ?
<weakwire> hi i compiled gaim 2.00 beta 3.1 with checkinstall..now apt-get upgrade keep install the previous gaim beta 3 . what can i do to make the compiled one the defauld one.. ? thank you
<kandala> sproingie: should I do apt-get remove java-gcj?
<pike_> b03nto: are you opening with firefox or just a pdf on desktop?
<ce> where can i find packages for the linux-source >= 2.6.17
<ce> ?
<b03nto> pdf on desktop
<M_A_K> Can I mount an nfs share as a specific user/uid?
<maxb_at_work> How does a 'make-jpkg'-ed JVM get its default java.library.path ?
<b03nto> its tuxmagazine
<sproingie> kandala: yep
<kandala> sproingie: "Couldn't find package java-gcj"
<sproingie> kandala: if you have any packages that require java, you have a bit of a hairball on your hands.  you can try putting your java install first in $PATH
<b03nto> and if i did file tux18.pdf its says it is pdf
<Paddy_EIRE> kandala: did you do with sudo
<sproingie> kandala: ok then you shouldn't have any problems :)
<pike_> b03nto: in the older vers of gnome you would either rightclick and edit open with or use that app i think
<kandala> Paddy_EIRE: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<kandala> sproingie: That means, java-gcj is not installed, correct?
<sproingie> kandala: that's probably the case
<larsemil> whats the gnome program for alt+tab switching called?
<weakwire> can anyone help me?
<hardkaare> rebel: i have enabled now, you mean the dcc-chat?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<sproingie> kandala: i think that's the default jvm installed.  you could make sure kaffe isn't on there
<b03nto> i even try it in cli (evince file.pdf) still it say Unhandled MIME type: 'application/octet-stream'
<kandala> sproingie: how to do that?
<pike_> b03nto: maybe a problem with magic file?
<xtriox> does anybody knows how to add System.Data to Mono in ubuntu??
<axisys> anyone would know how to mount pcmcia in rw?
<nox-Hand> I have a lappy here, which has a Core 2 Duo processor in it (( conroe )), and I was wondering what I should have of kernel to make Ubuntu even better? And how
<b03nto> pike: and how to fix it..
<axisys> fdisk -l shows /dev/hdc2   *         329      106968       53320   a5  FreeBSD
<rebel> hardkaare, not really...
<rebel> check in your IRC client the list of opened channels...
<rebel> you will find one with my name ;)
<rebel> go on it !
<hardkaare> rebel: how do i check it, im using the new xchat-gnome thing
<b03nto> and i cant find gnome-file-types-properties command
<sproingie> kandala: just search for it in packages.  mind you if all you have is a manually installed jvm, installing stuff like azureus through apt will also give you grief
<rebel> yep, precisely, look at the left panel of the program
<s-toned> b03nto: /etc/mime.types and ~/.mime.types
<sproingie> kandala: i just do java EE development, so i don't get much use out of apt
<igcek> im wondering about support ubuntu has for cable modems that are connected to pc over usb?
<Paddy_EIRE> larsemil: why do you ask
<igcek> is there any? :)
<kandala> sproingie: ok!
<axisys> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b03nto> s-toned: ok, and what should i do with that...
<rebel> hardkaare, is it ok ? do you find it ?
<Paddy_EIRE> larsemil: you could add the window selection applet to one of the panels if thats what you would like
<jasper> Just installed Lamp with Webmin, now iam trying to start SSH but openssh is installed, and webmin doesnt use openssh is there a way to let it use openssh instead of ssh?
<hardkaare> rebel: nope can't find it
<rebel> ...
<rebel> so right-click on my name
<rebel> and choose "open the dialog window" or something like that
<b03nto> and it happen to all my pdf file...
<afief> What software can i use to read CHM files?
<bellemerlord> hello, does someone have experience with a wince ppc with win mobile 2003 se and ubuntu, does that work? I want to install ubuntu to a friends laptop, and he has and uses such a pda
<b03nto> afief:xchm
<b03nto> afief:or gnochm
<afief> b03nto: i'll go with the gnome solution:) thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone here use "superswitcher"
<axisys> ufs was compiled with read-only support, can't be mounted as read-write
<axisys> how do mount the pcmaci flash card as read/write
<david83> !stfu
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<b03nto> help, i cant open my pdf file with evince, it say --> Unhandled MIME type: 'application/octet-stream'. any help..??
<unfknblvbl> jfgi ?
<unfknblvbl> oh
<david83> b03nto can you open another pdf file with evince?
<boink> is the latest mysql server on dapper 4.1 ?
<boink> or is there mysql 5 too?
<b03nto> david83, nope.. but i can do that in windows :(
<xUnaBx> hello
<b03nto> its look like mime type problem, and i dont know how to fix it..
<eddiestone> how do I play a rmvb video?
<boink> duh .. found it, dapper has 5.0 as well as 4.1 :P
<graabein> hi, i've got a question about bluetooth file sharing
<david83> b03nto is just that mime (adobe pdf) is not connected with the adobe reader
<b03nto> gnome think all my pdf file as application/octet-stream, its so weird..
<graabein> i'm trying to send a file from my phone to my computer and i've got bluetooth manager running and the phone says it's okay but i don't know where the file is saved???
<b03nto> david83, yes, and how do i connect it..?
<xUnaBx> i just changed my monitor for a tiny 8' LCD that goes max to 800x600. I  changed xorg.conf to get this resolution, without any trouble. At that i point i had kde running okay, but i did not have any screen feedback while booting or in console mode. i googled a bit and i found that adding the right vga= value and the correct refresh rate (as in xorg.conf) to the kernel options solved my problem. But this works only AFTER the boot has
<unfknblvbl> 8" !!!
<xUnaBx> where can i add such value in the menu.lst, or elsewhere?
* unfknblvbl conforts xUnaBx
<silvertip257> ok i know that this is not the right place, but no one will answer me in the correct channel
<silvertip257> dsl@box:~$ sudo -u root dsl-hdinstall
<silvertip257> sudo: unable to exec /usr/sbin/dsl-hdinstall: Input/output error
<xUnaBx> haha thx
<silvertip257> what am I doing wrong?
<UKMatt> does anyone know why a DivX .avi file might be scrambled when played in Ubuntu (even with all the codecs - i'm pretty sure)
<Wulong> I'm adding the same line as in the sudoers manual example, still don't work, should be right, right? check the link: http://pastebin.ca/193052
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  could use the vga=ask option, or the nofb option to disable the Framebuffer competely
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : where should i add this option?
<silvertip257> wickedpuppy u here still ?
<xtriox> does anybody knows how to add System.Data to Mono in ubuntu??
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  in the right place in the menu.lst and rerun update-grub,  menu.lst is VERY well commented/documented... or as a test - reboot and  use the 'e'dit feature to append the option to the end of the kernel= line
<silvertip257> would someone--*anyone* help me ???
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : that's my point
<david83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<graabein> i have bluetooth question: where does the files from my phone get saved??
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i CANT see the menu
<silvertip257> ok david83
<b03nto> gnome think all my pdf file as application/octet-stream, its so weird..
<graabein> i have bluetooth manager running on dapper and send okay from my phone to my computer
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : if i add options to my kernel, it's okay, but it works only after this kernel has been chosen
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : but i dont know where to add options to modify the grub menu itself
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,   hit the escape key.. or edit the menu.lst and disable that lame 'hide the menu' option.  then reboot. use the nofb option perhaps is the best thing to do
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  its all in menu.lst - edit the file as root.
<silvertip257> dsl@box:~$ sudo -u root dsl-hdinstall
<silvertip257> I get this error when i try to do this command (i know it's not Ubuntu, but no one will answer me in #damsmalllinux channel; sudo: unable to exec /usr/sbin/dsl-hdinstall: Input/output error
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  and grub is very very well documented on the web.
<silvertip257> * #damnsmalllinux channel
<silvertip257> david83, what do u think?
<Enselic> I get confused by grep, in the info grep it uses PATTERN for both the pattern to search for, and the pattern for --exlude files, but that is not the same
<UKMatt> does anyone know where I can find a .oog codec
<david83> silvertip257 try su ->> rootpassword and the dsl-hdinstall
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : okay thx, but i dont know where i have to put this "nofb" option in menu.lst. i tried on google and i couldnt fint anything but the options that should be added to the kernel lines. As i said, i tried that and it applies ot the kernel only after this one has been chosen, not to the grub menu itself
<Enselic> UKMatt: .oog or .ogg?
<silvertip257> david83 what's the "su"
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  # defoptions=quiet nosplash          is what i would be using.
<silvertip257> su = sudo?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<UKMatt> enselic, .ogg
<MetaMorfoziS> su ~ = sudo -i
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : actually adding iit to my kernel options solved the console issue : i have now a feedback in console mode. but i cant see the grub menu at boot.
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<silvertip257> well david83 i do not have a password, i'm running live cd currently
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  the menu.lst has the kernel lines.. but the update-grub autogenerates the kenel= lines.
<MrFatJack> totem refuses to play .mov files. What do I need to install to fix this?
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  next time  a kernel is added, the update-grub command MAY remove your changes if you dont do them right
<graabein> anyone have experience with bluetooth file manager???
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i know :) i've added my options to my kernel, and they solved the console issue. but i cant see grub at boot
<david83> silvertip257 you are running the live cd? a moment plz
<Enselic> UKMatt: I am able to play .ogg files out of the box
<silvertip257> david83 yes i'm runnin live CD
<UKMatt> enselic, through what player?
<Enselic> UKMatt: totem
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  # Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
<Dr_willis>  #hiddenmenu          <-------- I commented Out this line.. so the menu always shows. (or should)
<UKMatt> enselic, i'm getting a "the file you are trying to play is empty" and... it isnt
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : okay :)
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i'm trying that right now
<Enselic> UKMatt: Even for any .ogg file? Download one from the internet and tr
<UKMatt> enselic, and beep media gives me "can't be played b/c 1, they are inaccessable, or 2 i don't have the media plugins
<UKMatt> enselic, yeah
<silvertip257> david83, still lookin ?
<Enselic> UKMatt: weird, try to reinstall Totem perhaps
<david83> silvertip257, try sudo su
<UKMatt> enselic, it's all media players though
<nobody_lv> sudo bash :D
<silvertip257> ok david83
<david83> silvertip257, and now your command dsl-hdinstall
<silvertip257> david83, it says unable to exec that cmd
<glootech> hi
<david83> silvertip257, try a "ls -l" is there a dsl-hdinstall script or something like that?
<dbzdeath> hey could someone help me please? i'm getting the same problem as this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79136&highlight=choppy+sound but it happens to me in every application that uses alsa including xmms and wine(i turned it off in wine because apparently alsa support isn't so good)
<silvertip257> umm lemme look
<glootech> I have xfce isntalled... but something is wrong with the settings of one of the users... I would like to remove all of the users settings for xfce
<glootech> but how do I do that?
<glootech> tried to do it the windows way
<silvertip257> bash-2.05b# ls -l
<glootech> I mean, I removed xfce, and then installed it once again
<silvertip257> david83 this is what i get-rw-rw-r--    1 dsl      staff         119 Aug  3  2005 Events
<glootech> but the settings remained
<Dr_willis> glootech,  the users has some sort of .xfce dirctory
<glootech> but where? :)
<Dr_willis> glootech,  the point to rember it - its a USER setting.. so its in their home dir.
<Dr_willis> look in the  users home dir.
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : that didnt work
<graabein> yoyoyo! anyone know how to send files from phone to computer through bluetooth??
<silvertip257> david83 i do not see an install script
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i cant see the grub menu, the display starts after the kernel has been chosen
<glootech> Dr_willis: ok, thanks for the advice, I'll check it
<tzontzon> sal all
<graabein> salute
<david83> silvertip257, ok type exit and get off root access
<tzontzon> vreau si eu un ajutor cu ubuntu
<tzontzon> sunt incepator
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  no clue then.. if grub is being confused by the monitor.. its possible that the  lcd cant handle the  normal  rates..  .. not sure how to change the res/display/rates of the grub boot screen itself.
<silvertip257> david83, what do i do now to get it installed?
<silvertip257> david83 i'm off root
<david83> silvertip257, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_the_Hard_Disk try this one
<silvertip257> i've look @ that stuff, didnt get anywhere, but maybe that's b/d i'm new @ it
<valehru>  how can I open up a graphical file manager window as root?
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : well the monitor is quite a hack itself, that makes sense. It works perfectly in 800x600 24bits, though
<valehru> sudo gksudo something here?
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  it shows the BIOS menus/screens properly?
<cycom> Is there a way to speed up the physical terminals? like the ones on ctrl-alt-f1, etc?  If I ssh into the machine and run the a script that is output-heavy, it runs in 1m38s.  If I run it on the physical terminal, it takes 6m51s
<david83> silvertip257, how long did you get through the Howto?
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : probably a low vsync; i had to put vsync=60 into my kernel options to make it work
<b03nto> i still have problem with pdf file, gnome recognise it as application/octet-stream
<silvertip257> david83 i went thru similar steps, but not this page
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : yeah bios menus are there
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  Ive removed so much eye candy from ubuntus boot startup.. could be usplash, or somthing else messing with it.. but thats all after grub
<silvertip257> david83 i found a tut on partitioning & did that, so i have 4 partitions
<tzontzon> vreun roman pe aici_
<b03nto> ok, now evince say Unhandled MIME type: 'application/x-extension-pdf', and still cant open it
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i had a bart PE boot cd hanging around, i tried it and it did work without any glitch in the display
<tzontzon> ?
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  try som eother live linux cd;s perhaps.
<Knifa> Everytime I try to uninstall GAIM it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop (which in turn decides to try to uninstall everything)
<glootech> Dr_willis: found it, thanks!
<Knifa> is there anyway around that?
<glootech> :)
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  as far as i know the GRUB menu display is about as low-level/generic/standard ascii as it can get
<xe||> Knifa: afaik, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, so i heard that it's safe to uninstall?
<MrFatJack> totem refuses to play .mov files. What do I need to install to fix this?
<silvertip257> david83 idk if this is good/bad, but my hd shows up as /dev/hde1
<david83> silvertip257, 4 partitions ;) sounds like fun
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : okay thx anyway
<silvertip257> david83 that's what the tutorial said
<segfault> MrFatJack, read restricted formats page on ubuntu site
<silvertip257> david83 should i have done something differently???
<MrFatJack> segfault, thanks I will
<david83> silvertip257, hde is just because your harddrive is at the 5 IDE port (strange)
<Knifa> xe|| ah yeah, anytime i install something using the apt-get command it comes up "use autoremove to uninstall <every base package>" though
<Knifa> but i'll just ignore it i guess
<silvertip257> david83 well this machine was setup weird & i'm not rearranging the IDE cables & stuff
<segfault> xe||, yes it is, but take care when dist-upgrading to next release it could cause issues
<silvertip257> at least not now
<Ioh> does anyone know what to do about updating ati drivers? when i start wow i cant see anything. i mean i can, but it doesnt show some of the images that it should.
<tzontzon> vorbeste mah, careva romaneste pe aici?
<jikanter> Knifa: could I have some more info?
<unfknblvbl> arggg
<Knifa> jikanter, what do you mean/
<Knifa> ?
<david83> silvertip257, ;) but you adjusted to hde1 and stuff right?
<jikanter> show me the exact command you write
<Knifa> ah
<Knifa> okay first i do apt-get remove gaim
<Knifa> which says it's going to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Knifa> and gaim itself
<silvertip257> david83 what do u mean?
<Knifa> so after it completes that it says <blah blah> additional packages are safe to uninstall <every package ever>
<Knifa> and it does the same anytime i install something else using apt-get install
<jikanter> ok, I would try using software-tools
<b03nto> how to told gnome that pdf file is pdf file not octet-stream, so evince can open it..??
<jikanter> are you using gnome or kde?
<Knifa> jikanter, gnome
<jikanter> ok, applications->add-remove
<mrotacon> hi every1 - is there any software out there, like proxifier in winblows? that will let me run all programs but injecting a http proxy into them? i am behind a restrictive proxy which i must use, just managed to get my gprs working though
<silvertip257> david83 what did u mean?
<Knifa> jikanter, kay
<david83> silvertip257, did you change the hda1 that was perhaps in your tutorial to hde1 as it is in your current machine?
<Knifa> you mean remove gaim that way?
<jikanter> yup
<Knifa> kay hold on i'll give that a try
<jooozek> hi!
<jooozek> i've got an problem
<david83> !ask
<b03nto> mrotacon: try tor and privoxy
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jooozek> i'm using edgy eft
<jooozek> and mpd
<jooozek> my problem is, that
<silvertip257> david83 all i've done is set up the partitions on it
<jooozek> when i use mpdscribble
<Jowi> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jooozek> after reboot it doesn't sends data to last.fm
<mrotacon> ok thanks - does tor allow me to tunnel through the proxy that i have to use though
<jooozek> it just logs
<Knifa> jikanter: it uninstalls fine but it still removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage thingy
<jooozek> i must run then dpkg-reconfigure
<Knifa> so it still comes up the autoremove stuff on the command
<Knifa> it isn't a big deal really
<Knifa> i can just ignore it
<jooozek> and the second problem is
<Knifa> but i was wondering incase it messes things up
<jooozek> that i use an psx gamepad
<jooozek> and on every boot i must modprobe gamecon
<jikanter> Knifa: did you change any other system-configuration files recently?
<jooozek> and rmmod lp, of course
<b03nto> mrotacon: i guess it can
<Knifa> jikanter nope
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  /etc/modules  - has list to load at boot time
<david83> silvertip257, ok so what did you do since you started boot up the live CD and partitioned your hde1 with 4 partitions to hde2 -hde4?
<mrotacon> ok - thanks - i'll give it a try
<Knifa> i'm running the edgy eft daily build from yesterday btw
<Knifa> if that makes a differecne
<Dr_willis> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<jooozek> Dr_willis: okay, i will check that one
<jikanter> ohhh... that explains it
<b03nto> mrotacon: but if u use tor u cant join this channel :(
<jikanter> ok, yeah just ignore it
<Knifa> okay :P
<offby1> everyone: a recent kernel upgrade broke my wireless card, but an even _more_ recent upgrade fixed it again.  So if you too suffer, fear not
<silvertip257> david83 yes partitions 1-4
<dragonriot> offby1... what wireless card?
<jooozek> Dr_willis: oh, i forgot, i already have that inside that file
<david83> silvertip257, and that's all you've done?
<mrotacon> yeah - i had a feeling the tor hostnames would be banned - used it in winblows a while back... ill just have to not use it for here
<silvertip257> david83 it shows up as hde1p1, p2, p3, p4
<jooozek> i think, that "lp" module is messing up with it
<silvertip257> david83 yes
<dragonriot> offby1... and what kernel versions broke and subsequently fixed it?
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  lp is for a printer... wht kind of game controller ya got?
<silent_scream> i have 2 logiteck joysticks. but jscalibrator recognize only the one. is there any way to calibrate the other?
<jooozek> Dr_willis: dual shock, on a lpt adaptor
<flai> does anyone have probs with nvidia binary drivers in edgy?
<offby1> dragonriot: a fairly common LinkSys, with an orinoco driver.  The fixed version is 2.6.17-10.28; the broken one is ... hold on
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  ick.
<jooozek> Dr_willis: ick ?
<nobody_lv> flai: install nvidia-glx
<offby1> dragonriot: a fairly common LinkSys, with an orinoco driver.  The fixed version is 2.6.17-10.28; the broken one is ... 2.6.17-10.27, not surprisingly :-)
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  you actually managed to find a joystick that plugs in to the parrallel port with an adaptor?
<flai> nobody_lv: yeah ... doenst work ... blank screen
<jooozek> Dr_willis: it does
<david83> silvertip257, hde1p1? strange
<jooozek> i'm using it now
<jooozek> but
<jooozek> the problem is
<dragonriot> offby1... ahh... I was hoping you'd say something like Broadcom... heh
<silent_scream> the one is in /dev/input/js0 and the other in /dev/input/js1 . but jscalibrator recognize them as the same
<nobody_lv> flai: did you edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<b03nto> if i install acroread will it work...?
<jooozek> that i must on every bot modprobe the module
<silvertip257> david83 yes p1=partion1, that's what i'm seein
<offby1> dragonriot: sorry :-)  The relevant ChangeLog comment seems to be "prism2: Fix packed attribute so p80211 works."
<dragonriot> ah
* NaMcO^ : byeeee
<flai> nobody_lv: just sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nobody_lv> flai: you upgraded or installed edgy on blank disk?
<dragonriot> is the 2.6.18 kernel in the repositories yet?
<flai> nobody_lv: yes
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  if you never want the lp module loaded.. i recall a modules blacklist file somewhere
<b03nto> how to told gnome that pdf file is pdf file not octet-stream, so evince can open it..??
<silvertip257> david83 /dev/hde1p1 is the format
<silvertip257> of the devices
<nobody_lv> flai: yes upgraded or yes installed? :D
<flai> nobody_lv: blank disk is a prob ? :)
<jooozek> Dr_willis: do you know where could it be ?
<flai> installed
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  in /etc/ som,ewhere :)
<flai> nobody_lv: fresh install
<jooozek> Dr_willis: blah ;] 
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  thats what the 'locate' command is good for
<nobody_lv> flai: I think, that in your xorg.conf there is generic not nvidia driver
<Dr_willis> locate blacklist
<Dr_willis> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<flai> nobody_lv: checking ...
<jooozek> oh
<nobody_lv> good.. :D
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  rember that command. :P
<david83> silvertip257, normally the partitions are the number hde is the whole disk hde1 is the first partition to hde4 which is the last normaly
<silvertip257> david83 that's what i thought when i saw it
<flai> nobody_lv: now its nv in xorg.conf but when it wasnt working it was nvidia ... i'm sure bout that
<jooozek> okay, so that problem is fixed
<silvertip257> david83 should i look that page back up & have u see what i did wrong?
<jooozek> next to is problem with fglrx
<david83> silvertip257, anyway is one of this partions a swap partition`
<jooozek> it doesn't loads after the boot
<nobody_lv> flai: your nvidia module is loaded?
<silvertip257> david83 yes /dev/hde1p2 is a swap partion
<david83> silvertip257, yeah post the link for the tutorial you used that is a great idea
<silvertip257> *partition
<jooozek> the strange thing is, that it doesn't stays in conflict with any module
<nobody_lv> flai: try sudo modprobe -r nvidia and then sudo modprobe nvidia
<b03nto> <how to told gnome that pdf file is pdf file not octet-stream, so evince can open it> believe it or not, i just install xchm and suddenly evince able to open my pdf file again.. aint that weird..??
<flai> nobody_lv: nvidia? or nvidia-agp ??
<nobody_lv> nvidia
<nobody_lv> at least I have nvidia
<nobody_lv> on both my systems
<Mewshi> can i format my linux partition as ntfs during the install???
<silvertip257> david83 this is the link about partioning http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/fdisk_partitioning.html
<charlie5_zzz> ugh ... is cmos hard to re-install ... i cleared cmos, and now get a cmos checksum error
<nobody_lv> Mewshi: arghh :D Have drink and install windows :D
<Mewshi> I can't
<flai> nobody_lv: sudo modprobe  nvidia  ---- >   Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mewshi> i've already installedl inux
<Mewshi> but i want to make that partition readable under windows
<nobody_lv> flai: put nvidia instead of nv
<binary_goofy> hi room! what is the default password for CVS?
<Outrunner> hey ppl
<peter_> hallo...kennt vieleicht einer von euch eine seite im netz wo man spiel fr ubuntu bekommt??
<david83> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flai> nobody_lv:  i'm running X now, no prob?
<nobody_lv> ok
<silvertip257> david83 i used part *5.2*
<jooozek> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<charlie5_zzz> binary_goofy: just <return> is its anon cvs
<FnuggleMaster> Repos without adding public keys... do they work? Just not authenticated
<Outrunner> err... i installed cvs cedega
<nobody_lv> but you will have problems with games, because nv have no glx
<Outrunner> and im having problems emulating games there
<nobody_lv> Mewshi: you can acess from windows ext and reiserfs systems
<Outrunner> i allways have problemas with libuser32.so
<flai> nobody_lv: module loaded sucessfully
<nobody_lv> use total commander with ext2win plugin
<nobody_lv> flai: cool :)
<flai> nobody_lv:  no ... but the problem is when i try to restart
<jooozek> btw
<jasper> has someone experience with webmin / ssh installation?
<nobody_lv> flai: what problem?
<binary_goofy> charlie: am tryin to install the script patch for directx on wine. it checks out CVS as part of the installation, then pops up the password option. tried blank, but doesn't accept it.
<jooozek> there is a driver for windows
<silent_scream> i have 2 logiteck joysticks. but jscalibrator recognize only the one. is there any way to calibrate the other?
<silent_scream> the one is in /dev/input/js0 and the other in /dev/input/js1 . but jscalibrator recognize them as the same
<silvertip257> david83 what do u think about that tutorial?
<jooozek> it mounts any ext2 and ext3 partition
<Materazzi> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<flai> nobody_lv:  now, i'm going to restart X ... it will be a blank screen
<jooozek> as native partitions
<Materazzi> !ln
<jooozek> pretty cool
<Dr_willis> jooozek,  yes.. i use it all the time. :P
<nobody_lv> flai: and no errors?
<b03nto> but still i should change the extension from pdf to PDF to make evince open it..
<flai> nop
<nobody_lv> that can't be
<jooozek> Dr_willis: i don't, cause i did quit with windows, muhaha! ;)
<flai> nobody_lv: going to check X.log
<charlie5_zzz> binary_goofy: sorry, i don't know then
<nobody_lv> flai: try to stop gdm and login from terminal... And then run startx
<binary_goofy> charlie: thanks anyways.
<david83> silvertip257, did you excute the w (write) command for your partitions?
<nobody_lv> flai: you know how to stop gdm?
<flai> nobody_lv: yes i know
<Outrunner> anyone can help with cvs cedega?
<binary_goofy> can somebody pls help me with installing the script patch for running directx on wine?
<silvertip257> david83 yes of course i did
<nobody_lv> cool :D
<silvertip257> hence the reason it shows up when i use "p"
<flai> nobody_lv: the prob is the X log is only about the current session
<david83> silvertip257, i miss the connection to dsl an why to choose 4 partitions but alright
<flai> nobody_lv: so i cant see the probs in the failed sessions
<b03nto> anyone have a good reading about changing mime-type ?
<nobody_lv> flai: use irssi - than you can chat from terminal :D
<silvertip257> david83, i had no idea how to do crap, so if u know how i can do it correctly or w/e then plz tell me
<Materazzi> hi i want my /home/{user}/prog/google-earth/googleearth binary to be work from anywhere
<david83> b03nto, reinstall adobe reader??
<flai> nobody_lv: ok ... will try that
<silvertip257> david83 i had trouble figuring out what 2 do
<Materazzi> hi i want my /home/{user}/prog/google-earth/googleearth binary to be *able to* work from anywhere
<sonium> I wan't to serve a database of files to a group or individuals. I need secured transfer and authentication. And at it's best no additional software on the client side. I think the best is a httpd with SSL. But what would you use for authentication and uploading?
<david83> silvertip257, that the way to learn :)
<Dr_willis> Materazzi,  you mean useable by all users?
<binary_goofy> can somebody pls help me with installing the script patch for running directx on wine?
<Materazzi> no just me
<b03nto> david83: its all work well now with evince, i just have to install xchm (i know its not make anysense), to make it work..
<nobody_lv> the problem is, that I need to go :D I'll be in toch maybe only in 3 hours
<nobody_lv> :/
<nobody_lv> ok - I'm off
<silvertip257> david83 that is true, you're my teacher now ... k ?
<Materazzi> Dr_willis, i mean that i can run it from anywhere
<sminons> Add the filename to your path Materazzi
<huXfluX> Hello all! QUICK QUESTION: Is there another file (EXCEPT /etc/rc.d/rc.local) in what i can add line by line, programs to be ran at Linux boot time ?
<Dr_willis> Materazzi,  normal procedure is to make a bin directory and make a link from that binary to the /bin/whatever name
<Materazzi> dont i sudo ln -s ?
<b03nto> huxflux:/etc/rc.local
<Dr_willis> Materazzi,  i was thinkikng googleearth did that when installed
<segfault> huXfluX, u can run anything at boot by adding it to ur runlevel
<Materazzi> Dr_willis, it doesnt
<binary_goofy> can somebody pls help me with installing the script patch for running directx on wine?
<huXfluX> b03nto lol, that's a shortcut
<david83> silvertip257, in an other tutorial it says that after partitioning you should reboot with the live-CD so try a reboot and check what your hde looks like
<Dr_willis> Materazzi,  no need to sudo for a user stuff like that
<segfault> binary_goofy, read the directions if it doesnt give the cvs passwd maybe u not allowed to check out from there
<visik7> is there a nasdaq code for canonical ?
<noriega> is anyone here using pptp-linux for VPN connections?
<silvertip257> david83 ok, maybe i'll get on this channel on my other comp then idk
<Materazzi> Dr_willis, yeah but where do i link it to?
<Materazzi> Dr_willis, i tried /usr/bin
<silvertip257> david83 hopefully i'll brb
<david83> silvertip257, are you online with the live-cd?
<b03nto> huxflux, nope the shortcut is /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<b03nto> lol
<silvertip257> david83 yah
<Dr_willis> Materazzi,  the USERS /home/username/bin directory
<david83> silvertip257, ok then skip this :)
<silvertip257> david83 what?
<Dr_willis> Materazzi  - whern i installed googleearth it asked/put that link in theer.. i allready had ~/bin  created
<b03nto> huxflux, wait a minute, i dont have /etc/rc.d/rc.local...
<segfault> sonium, if they are *nix clients ssh will do that for u
<david83> silvertip257, stay in this channel i mean
<Materazzi> Dr_willis, in dapper ~/bin does not exist
<silvertip257> david83 ok
<david83> silvertip257, don't reboot
<binary_goofy> segfault: the script was put on the winehq, its automatically trying to contact :pserver:cvs@cvs.winehq.com:2401/home/wine.
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis :  i've seen that there is a "terminal" option in grub, do you know if this could solve my issue?
<jasper> can someone help me with installing openssh cause while typing **apt-get install openssh-server** it needs a lot of extra packages
<silvertip257> david83 gotcha pt lol
<paul0> paulo@foo:~$ glxgears
<paul0> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
<paul0> anyone already had this problem?
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  i thought that was for using a serial terminal
<sonium> segfault: the clients will mainly be windows based
<segfault> jasper, so install them
<segfault> sonium, :( oh well, winscp is free
<lnx^> hoi fellahs
<lnx^> i have a media server that's online 24/7
<jasper> yes first there are a lot, and i had the same thing to with webmin, but somehow someone gave me a command and it installed inmediatly without manually installing those packages..
<lnx^> right now i use azureus for torrents (yeah, only for sharing ubuntu)
<sonium> segfault: yes I know, that would be the best, but the condition was "no additional software"
<lnx^> is there any web-only client that i could use for managing torrents?
<david83> silvertip257, try to monitor your hde disk with "cfdisk /dev/hde"
<segfault> sonium, hmm, looks like for uploads ur left with sftp
<lnx^> i.e. some server backend software (non-gui) which can be connected to a php/perl parser (which is publicly available)
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : i was afraid of that... but i'm clueless now, i really dont know where to look at
<sonium> segfault: http also supports upload. So I think a html based upload application should do the task
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  could try lilo. *ghasp* or google for others . or check the online grub manuals/docs :)
<segfault> jasper, use apt-get
<segfault> sonium, yeah just slightly more work for u
<david83> silvertip257, are you there? what are you doing?
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : lilo?? oh god no... and after all the box is running just fine... it's just that it annoys me not to understand why it's not working
<Patrick_> urlsnarf doesn't detect anything. I'm trying to determine the direct download path for a flash video, but normal web requests etc aren't being picked up either. No, I'm not running via an ssh proxy. No, I've flushed the firefox cache.
<jmcstev> Hi all
<david83> hi
<agent> where do i file bugs for edgy? launchpad is empty and has 0 edgy bugs!
<commarla> 
<Dr_willis> xUnaBx,  heh - i got a pc that the Keybopard works in bios. but not grub.. then works in linux... :P
<Patrick_> tcpdump is fine, with great scrolling reams of web requests. urlsnarf? empty.
<sonium> agent: there is a wiki entry about that
<Patrick_> Dr_willis: perhaps the ps/2 ports are the wrong way around
<segfault> agent, read the release announce for it iirc it is mentioned there
<jrib> agent: file bugs at launchpad, just include that it exists in edgy (launchpad bugs aren't really organized by release)
<Dr_willis> Patrick_,  its usb. :P and if i enable usb legacy - the system dont boot windows or linux corectly...
<agent> hrm... it mentions to file in launchpad but launchpad is empty of bugs ofr edgy
<Patrick_> ah, never mind then
<Dr_willis> Patrick_,  so i am using an Old HEAVY ibm keyboard on the system
<agent> jrib thanks!
<Patrick_> Dr_willis: those are the best kind!
<Patrick_> big and clunky
<Dr_willis> Patrick_,   :) goodwill $3
<jmcstev> Could someone point me to some useful resource on deploying automatic installations of ubuntu dapper? need to install on a laboratory all at once, can anyone give me some info, advise, resource?
<Patrick_> sweet.
<hollaback83> any support groups in boston usa
<silvertip257> david83 sorry --- phone call
<Patrick_> this is more suited to the forums, anyway
<david83> silvertip257, no problem just scared you mess up your system :)
<silvertip257> david83 ah
<david83> silvertip257, try to monitor your hde disk with "cfdisk /dev/hde"
<silvertip257> david83 cfdisk give a fatal error in the terminal
<hollaback83> does the yahoo messenger that comes with ubuntu come with yahoo voice
<silvertip257> david83 wait sudo cfdisk /dev/hde
<silvertip257> david83 that works
<david83> silvertip257, how did you partitioned then?
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : that's even more frightening... :)
<david83> silvertip257, a
<silvertip257> david83 i used sudo format
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : but it should be some refresh issue, as the vsync option in the kernel solved the console problem. I'm sure it's something with the default refresh rate used by grub... i'll give a try on a grub mailing list, if there is any...
<CowB0y> lo there
<CowB0y> hows people ?
<CowB0y> dead by the looks of it
<CowB0y> :)
<david83> no
<jmcstev> could someone help me with information about automatic installation of ubuntu dapper on several machines at once?
<CowB0y> can someone field a samba question on ubuntu
<flai> nobody_lv: nop
<david83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<CowB0y> cool
<agent> !spam
<agent> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flai> nobody_lv: must be an error in edgy
<CowB0y> I need to upload a 4 gb backup to my window2k3 server
<silvertip257> david83 i've got the cfdisk util runnin & i'm writing 2 the disk the partitions
<david83> jmcstev sorry no idea maybe network installation and a good script?
<flai> nobody_lv: this is a daily build from yesterday
<CowB0y> is samba the best option ?
<n3kl> Hi
<n3kl> which is better, debian or ubuntu?
<CowB0y> fedora
<agent> !distribution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distribution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmcstev> is there any way to deploy using FAI?
<david83> silvertip257, how many partitions ? i thought it would be good to just have 2 and maybe some free space for later management or something like that
<der0b> n3kl: nobody can answer that for you.  Just try them both
<silvertip257> david83 it only showed one partition for some reason
<silvertip257> david83 i redid it w/ the cfdisk util
<silvertip257> david83 now it might b ready 2 install on the drive
<david83> n3kl, ubuntu easy debian difficult but much more in server things
<greatcaffeine> Does anyone know how to get WPA working in Ubuntu?
<agent> after dist-upgrade to edgy, does anyone have imake & makedepend listed as local/obsolete but cannot remove them since they depend on a bunch of critical packages?
<facuco> ollaaaaaaa
<jrib> agent: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<flai> does anyone have probs with a blank screen with nvidia drivers??
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<agent> jrib: okay, thank you
<jrib> ubotu: tell greatcaffeine about wpa
<ikaruga2099> obotu: nvidia video out
<CowB0y> think I'll go back to Fedora it sucks less
<silvertip257> david83 should i use Frugal install ???
<ikaruga2099> ubotu: nvideo video out
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvideo video out - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n3kl> david83: I just loaded the live cd of kubuntu and it seemed to recognize my hardware really nicely.  I just wonder if it is as stable as other distros because of how user frendly it is.
<david83> silvertip257, what is that Frugal install?
<ikaruga2099> does anyone know how to get video out working with an nvidia card?
<silvertip257> david83 an option i c under Apps>Tools
<juhan> hi there, i'm having problems with sound on edgy. i try to play audio files with differnt programs and it works for a hile until it stops. i have no idea where the problem is. Has anyone got a clue how to solve it?
<david83> silvertip257, is there an option for hdinstall too?
<david83>  :D
<jrib> ikaruga2099: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<ikaruga2099> thanks jrib!
<silvertip257> david83 it says install 2 hard drive but when i click it it does nothing, just flashes a terminal window i think...
<t888> hi. i don`t have sound and can`t change screen resolution
<n3kl> ikaruga2099: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find the poer that you are detecting, then you should be able to find a twinview tutorial or something and edit you xor.confaccordingly
<xrothgarx> I am trying to load new nvidia drivers (8774) and I exited the X session but when I run the install it says there is still a Nvidia driver loaded, how do I unload that driver so I can load the new one?
<huXfluX> ba sa-mi bag pula in mortii vostrii
<FnuggleMaster> Automatix vs EasyUbuntu?
<huXfluX> de americani prosti
<huXfluX> luamiati pula'n cur lesinatilor
<n3kl> xrothgarx: try lsmod
<huXfluX> muie
<Zaggynl> FnuggleMaster, EasyUbuntu claims to be more safe, I just use apt-get or Synaptic
<Materazzi> how can i make a binary executable from anywhere using "ln"?
<jrib> !ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<huXfluX> haha
<Materazzi> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<silvertip257> david83, i'm stuck - idk where 2 go w/ this now
<Admiral_Chicago> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<huXfluX> !ro
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help in installing the java runtime
<Admiral_Chicago> !it > huXfluX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<FnuggleMaster> Zaggynl: Thanks
<huXfluX> ce pula mea
<n3kl> is ubuntu as stable as debain or other distros
<n3kl> ?
<Renan_s2> n3kl, it should be
<huXfluX> FUtuti MORTII MATII ba labagiule cu botii tai cu tot
<Zaggynl> np
<huXfluX> bagamias pula'n mata
<huXfluX> haha
<jrib> huXfluX: romania?  /join #ubuntu-ro
<xrothgarx> n3kl: I ran lsmod but what do I do with that info?
<david83> silvertip257, so you have 2 partitions?
<silvertip257> david83 yes 2 partitions
<xav> some people find debian to be more stable
<n3kl> xrothgarx: is there an nv or nvidia driver listed in there
<der0b> materazzi: ln doesn't make a binary executable, ln creates a link.  to create a symlink enter ln -s source destination (of course change the source to be the file you want to link to and destination should be the name of the link)
<david83> silvertip257, and you got the first one as a boot partition and the second one as a swap partition?
<xrothgarx> n3kl: it says Module = nvidia size=3916924 used by=10
<silvertip257> david83 2nd one is swap, the first is #83 i think that's set for booting, i'll check if i messed that up
<Materazzi> der0b, i did " ln -s prog/google-earth/googleearth /usr/bin/" but no success
<der0b> materazzi: what exactly happened?
<gandolfthewizard> i am looking to install the java runtime environment so that i can play games on java and chat but have not been able to get it to install
<der0b> materazzi: to create a link in /usr/bin/ you need to enter sudo before the command
<jrib> ubotu: tell gandolfthewizard about java
<printk> MetaMorfoziS: you probably need to do ln -s prog/google-earth/googleearth /usr/bin/googleearth and use sudo
<Materazzi> der0b, i did
<david83> silvertip257, sounds good i guess 83 is ext2 or ext3 ok then hit the w write to disk command and see for the rest
<MetaMorfoziS> why?:)
<cello_rasp> who is lilo
<n3kl> xrothgarx: try rmmod nvidia
<silvertip257> david83 do i want Linux extended (85) or Linux (83) and (i have Linux swap [82[)
<printk> MetaMorfoziS: because what you did says you try to link googlearth to /usr/bin the directory not to /usr/bin/googleearth
<Materazzi> der0b, i did " sudo ln -fs prog/google-earth/googleearth /usr/bin/googleearth "
<xrothgarx> n3kl: haha, it says it is in use
<tzontzon> j/ubuntu-ro
<silvertip257> david83 ok done
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm dont said anything for hours
<Materazzi> no success
<n3kl> xrothgarx: pgrep X
<tzontzon> j/#ubuntu-ro
<printk> MetaMorfoziS: erm orry that was for Materazzi
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)
<xrothgarx> n3kl: 5060
<MetaMorfoziS> np
<n3kl> kill -9 5060
<n3kl> xrothgarx:
<printk> Materazzi: you did ln -s /path/to/googleearth /usr/bin/googleearth ?
<Materazzi> printk, goo + tab doesnt turn into googleearth
<n3kl> xrothgarx: rmmod nvidia
<silvertip257> david83 partition table is saved/written to disk
<Materazzi> printk,  i did " sudo ln -fs prog/google-earth/googleearth /usr/bin/googleearth "
<silvertip257> *drive
<david83> silvertip257, ok
<der0b> so materazzi, did you get an error?  what does ls -la prog/google-earth/googleearth tell you?
<xrothgarx> n3kl: after the kill it brought me to a login screen
<printk> Materazzi: and what does ls -l /usr/bin/googleearth say?
<Materazzi> der0b, it lists the binary
<n3kl> xrothgarx: /etc/init.d/xdm stop
<n3kl> xrothgarx: or gdm or kdm or whatever the hell it is you use for a login manager
<der0b> materazzi: show me exactly, I'm trying to verify that the binary is +x
<Materazzi> printk, rlrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2006-10-06 18:58 /usr/bin/googleearth -> prog/google-earth/googleearth
<silvertip257> david83 how do i get that hdinstall thing/script to work & finish this ?
<flasher> a webmaster of a site is asking for my help. he asked me to run a tracert for him. how do i do so?
<n3kl> Materazzi: thats a link
<printk> Materazzi: there's the prob i think... is the directory prog in /usr/bin?  i.e. /usr/bin/prog/google-earth ?
<der0b> materazzi: /usr/bin/googleearth is alreadya link
<Megaqwerty> does anyone know of a good flowcharting program?
<n3kl> Materazzi: and your path is not absolute
<Materazzi> printk, der0b i got it!!
<Materazzi> exactly
<Materazzi> now i made absolute
<Materazzi> !!
<david83> silvertip257, try locate dsl-hdinstall
<printk> yah use the full absolute path and you should be good
<Megaqwerty> anyone
<silvertip257> david83 locate it through what? (sorry i'm very new)
<Materazzi> that's a bug in ln though i assumed it would have deduced the full path
<der0b> enjoy your earthing materazzi
<bilss_> hi
<Materazzi> tnx
<printk> Materazzi: nope, how can ln read your mind?
<pike_> Megaqwerty: kivio ?
<david83> silvertip257, try "locate dsl-hdinstall"
<printk> Materazzi: it does what you tell it :)
<bilss_> how to open a small .gz file
<silvertip257> oh ok david83
<gandolfthewizard> can someone help please
<flasher> i think tracert is for windows. what is the ubuntu equivalent of tracert?
<printk> blithe: gunzip to uncompress, to cat it you can use zcat file.gz | less
<Megaqwerty> pike_: Thanks
<xrothgarx> n3kl: THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! it looks like it is going through now
<t888> question: hi. i don`t have sound
<silvertip257> david83 it says locate command not found
<xrothgarx> :)
<der0b> bilss_: tar -xvzf file.gz
<blithe> No thanks. :P
<printk> bilss_: gunzip to uncompress, to cat it you can use zcat file.gz | less
<Materazzi> yeah but if i put in a relative path (without the / prefix) it should add the "pwd" to it!!
<s989s> hiya - is anyone else having problems upgrading gconf2-common?
<david83> silvertip257, try "find -name dsl-hdinstall /"
<printk> blithe: lol i'm sucking with my nick auto completition today :) sorry wrong person
<xav> printk, zless
<n3kl> xrothgarx: a login manager will respawn X when it dies, so it you log out, it will bring you to a login again and your driver will still be in use'
<xav> omg
<blithe> No worries.
<xav> xchat completion sucks so hard
<Materazzi> anyway tnx
<silvertip257> ty david83 will do
<xav> I'm so used to irssi
<printk> Materazzi: some people want to use it as you said.  i.e. a top-level directory above the one that you put the link in.  that's why
<bilss_> pritk: ok thanks zcat new to me thanks
<silvertip257> david83 all it did was drop the prompt down 2 the next line
<xrothgarx> n3kl: it looks like it installed so I am restarting (just cause I don't know how to start everything manually
<david83> silvertip257, try "find / -name dsl-hdinstall" like this sorry
<printk> xav: ah never knew about zless :P
<s989s> Setting up gconf2-common (2.16.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<s989s> Can't call method "description" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debcon
<silvertip257> ok np david83
<bilss_> printk new to me sorry
<david83> ;)
<david83> silvertip257, did you just called me a newbie = np?
<silvertip257> david83:  no such file or directory
<xav> printk, I think zcat or bzcat are more used though
<xav> like for patching
<silvertip257> no david83 np for me = no problem
<Materazzi> printk, u mean above /usr/bin in my case? ok it makes sense
<printk> xav: yah probably can't use zless for much more than user reading :)
<SdobSiSdub> how get my ip in shell
<supergirl> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<printk> Materazzi: yah exactly like if the directory prog actually existed in /usr/bin... then that link would have been correct.
<b03nto> SdobSiSdub:ifconfig
<SdobSiSdub> thx
<s989s> nice to know that this is the place to come for help
<silvertip257> well david83, it says it cant find the file
<david83> silvertip257, ok but that's bad that it can't find that script
<silvertip257> david83 yah i know that it's bad ugh
<s989s> do any of you know anything?
<t888> question: what to do to have sound?
<s989s> t888 I don't know mate
<david83> silvertip257, ok try the find command again but with a sudo before so you have the right permissions
<coder_> how can I flush dns cashe?
<silvertip257> david83 this page says abt the sudo -u  root ...etc; http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/dsl-hd-install.html
<david83> silvertip257, bye the way what dsl-release do you got?
<silvertip257> david83 i've got 3.0.1
<iratik> Arghh - I can't find anywhere else to ask, hylafax/sendfax ? Anyone know anything about it?
<s989s> nope - know nothing
<s989s> Setting up gconf2-common (2.16.0-0ubuntu1) ...
<s989s> Can't call method "description" on an undefined value at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/Question.pm line 93, <GEN0> line 1.
<s989s> any ideas?
<t888> question: i had sound on dapper, but i don`t have on edgy beta (also on madriva 2007). what`s wrong?
<clearzen> Can I get info on beryl in this channel?
<clearzen> or compiz whatever you want to call it
<iratik> ahh compiz, i tried installing that
<iratik> that was awesome
<iratik> l8r
<rod> hi, i want to have nvidia drivers installed on edgy. I installed nvidia-glx and the linux restricted kernel modules. When I do a nvidia-glx-config enable i get Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<rod> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<rod> its a great up2date edgy so i dont understand
<clearzen> I've got beryl installed the beryl manager but it won't load themes
<LivingCooler> Hello, can I boot from Ubunto live CD and use rsync to backup from the disk to an 'ftp' server?
<bina> hi, is it possible to make my computer use the sun java rather than gij?  I have both sun-java5-sdk and jre installed but still gij is being used
<clearzen> sorry I've got the beryl manager installed but it won't load the themes
<LivingCooler> sorry (sp) Ubuntu
<s989s> cheers
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, i find that knoppix tends to be better for that
<jrib> ubotu: tell bina about multijava
<Distro^Junkie> anyone have any luck with the ati installer ?
<Materazzi> where do i get a list of characters available by typing "alt-gr anykey"
<Materazzi> !character
<bina> jrib: thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about character - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Materazzi> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<kmaynard> !multijava > bina
<silvertip257> david83 do u have any idea what's nxt ?
<frolle> Everytime i open a movie in "Movieplayer" it just closes down again, how come?
<b0ef> for some reason it's impossible to set escape key for screen to use q, as in "escape ^Qq"; it works once, then it's not responding, but other keys work fine
<Milkyy> Hello, I'm thinking of buying a soundcard, namely Creative SB Audigy SE. Will it work with Ubuntu? And furthermore, will it enable me to for instance use VOIP and play DoD via wine using OSS (hardware mixing?)?
<Materazzi> how do i play wmv10 or 11?
<kmaynard> Materazzi, install codecs from automatix
<Materazzi> niether mplayer not vlc succeed
<jrib> Materazzi: have you installed w32codecs?
<Materazzi> kmaynard, w32codecs?
<pike_> Milkyy: short answer  yes
<Materazzi> jrib, yes
<kmaynard> yah
<sidny4> I have dual monitors on an nvidia geforce 7600 GS, Usint twinview they both work but they're backwards, how do I switch them around?
<coder_> I need to flush dns cache.  How?
<kmaynard> backwards?
<david83> silvertip257, we got to search for an other script as there is no dsl-hdinstall
<b03nto> bina:sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Milkyy> pike_, okey, and the long answer? :)
<silvertip257> david83 ok...u tell me what to do b/c i'm lossssssssst
<pike_> Milkyy: yyyyeeeessss
<kmaynard> like illegible backwards or left/right backwards?
<Milkyy> Ok :P thanks ;)
<kmaynard> im lazy, i would move my monitors
<bina> kmaynard b03nto: nice thanks
<kmaynard> or switch the connections
<sidny4> left/right backwards
<LivingCooler> Hello, can I boot from Ubunto live CD and use rsync to backup from the disk to an 'ftp' server?
<gato> hola
<sidny4> I was wondering if there was some setting to change or if I had to switch connections
<b03nto> bina:kmaynard ?
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, it may be possible, but you may find it easier to do with knoppix...it's built for that kinda work
<pike_> LivingCooler: you want to connect to a ftp server and backup certain mounted dir automatically?
<kmaynard> b03nto, yo
<clearzen> Does anyone know what this compiz/beryl error means? ** (beryl-manager:5112): WARNING **: Couldn't find a Selection Owner, perhaps no WM running?
<b03nto> kmaynard:sorry typo..
<kmaynard> np
<bina> b03nto: kmaynard also replied
<LivingCooler> kmaynard: thank you
<frolle> Everytime i open a movie in "Movieplayer" it just closes down again, how come? Do i need some kind of codec?
<LivingCooler> pike_: thank you
<Distro^Junkie> brb
<LivingCooler> kmaynard, pike_: Is it 'possible' to backup to an FTP server with just the rsync 'client' ?
<david83> silvertip257, try "find / -name *install*" like this sorry
<silvertip257> ok doin that david83
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, never tried it
<h36sa_> how can I configure an awe64 isa card? ubuntu detects it but it doesn't show up and alsa doesn't recognize it
<pike_> LivingCooler: its easy to make a script for something like that with just ftp
<pike_> LivingCooler: i could probably pastebin something
<silvertip257> david83:  it says no such file or directory
<b03nto> frolle: try totem-xine
<LivingCooler> kmaynard, pike_: thanks again... I'm planing on automating via rsync to an ftp server but I'm not sure it's possible without a daemon.
<malice> Does anyone know how to assoc skypecast to firefox?
<LivingCooler> sorry, rsync daemon
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, what are you running right now?
<silvertip257> well david83 looks like i'm outta luck
<malice> or how to assoc any program to firefox. I want fire fox to know what to open when I click on it
<silvertip257> david83 if i give u an email can u send me anything u find???
<silvertip257> i can understand if u dont wanna do that david83
<voraistos> hello guys. i have a little very specific graphic related problem: i have a voodoo4 (yeah) and 2D seems fine. However glxgears seems a bit.... slow :) i installed libglide3 but cant find any info on that lib and how to use it. can u help ?
<LivingCooler> kmaynard: testing ubunto in a virtual machine on Windows XP host, but I'm trying to get Windoze to use rsync to backup to an FTp server on the Win lan.
<Materazzi> another GPL free graphics program http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<ArrenLex> vorais: what's the output of "glxinfo | grep dire"?
<voraistos> ArrenLex. i try that and tell u
<ArrenLex> vorais: and "glxinfo | grep renderer"
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, you may want to look at unison...
<kmaynard> it has a windows version too
<david83> silvertip257, did the search didn't work?
<kmaynard> !unison
<ubotu> unison: A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.16-4ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 466 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<silvertip257> david83 the search with *install* did not yield anything
<david83> i can't find i can just try the dsl 3.0.3 myself :)
<kmaynard> !unison > LivingCooler
<Enselic> The first one to say Enselic wins a cookie (testing my Konversation notify sound)
<david83> silvertip257, give me an email i will try it if i have time :)
<LivingCooler> kmaynard: thank you, I've tried unison but it's a little flaky that's why I've gone back to good ole rsync
<Ciaus> Enselic
<voraistos> ArrenLex Mesa GLX indirect. i dont like this mesa stuff. would prefer 3DF inc. ;)
<kmaynard> gotcha
<AM> hi all, how can i remove the password request when the computer stays idle for a while?
* Enselic gives Ciaus a cookie
<david83> silvertip257, maybe monday or something like that
<ArrenLex> voraistos: then you're using a driver for your card which doesn't support 3D acceleration.
<kmaynard> AM, look in screensaver preferences
<silvertip257> ok ty david83, i'll probably get on later tonight, b/c i've got stuff 2 do now
<pike_> AM: or from terminal type xscreensaver-demo
<silvertip257> david83 my email is silvertip257@gmail.com
<AM> kmaynard, ok
<LivingCooler> kmaynard: do you know if it is possible to rsync via client to an existing FTP server without a rsync server running?
<kmaynard> LivingCooler, not a clue. my rsync-foo is weak
<david83> ok
<voraistos> ArrenLex: i should use the tdfx driver + use libglide3 to make 3D work with DRI. cant find anything interesting in man tdfx
<david83> silvertip257, ok good luck have fun
<ArrenLex> voraistos: you are certain that this driver will provide 3D capabilities? I know nothing of voodoo.
<Materazzi> another GPL free graphics program http://www.xaraxtreme.org/
<ArrenLex> Either the cards or the dark art. =P
<AM> kmaynard, i remove the "lock screen" thing but it still does the same
<silvertip257> haha ty david83 for all the help, my hopes are to get dsl on some older slower machines, just to practice using it
<ArrenLex> Although that would be hella cool.
* ArrenLex pricks Ballmer doll.
<LivingCooler> kmaynard: thank you anyway... is there a channel that might be more specific to rsync or backup questions?
<voraistos> ArrenLex: yes i am sure. but i cant find out how.
<silvertip257> david83 granted this machine i'm using is not that old, but anyways; i'm trying to learn 2 use it on something ok to work w/ then the old stuff will not be so bad
<Armas> Hey guys, quick question. What would make my computer create 3x 1.9gb log files?
<david83> silvertip257, i have it installed on a usbstick so i thought this would work but the 3.0.3 is different i guess and a hdinstall too :)
<Armas> kern.log, messages and syslog
<silvertip257> iv'e got 3.0.*1*
<ArrenLex> voraistos: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log or whatever the filename is. Your X log.
<silvertip257> david83 i've got 3.0.1
<voraistos> ArrenLex OK
<Armas> I went from having just over 6gb free to 370mb in less than 10mins
<AM> kmaynard, i remove the "lock screen" thing but it still does the same
<david83> silvertip257, ok
<silvertip257> later david83
<Zaggynl> is there anything like treesize in ubuntu?
<mart1> anybody has ideas about no sound at all with ubuntu dapper?
<Zaggynl> (graphical representation of files/folder and which use up the most space)
<AM> hi all, how can i remove the password request when the computer stays idle for a while?
<pally> offtopic, anyone know when 6.10 official version come out?
<mart1> (installed 3 times, and every one I get a mute ubuntu)
<pike_> Zaggynl: what does it do?
<ArrenLex> mart1: you are using alsa?
<mart1> yes
<Zaggynl> pike_, shows a graphical representation of files/folder and which use up the most space
<ArrenLex> mart1: and your volume is on? xD
<Renan_s2> Zaggynl, Konqueror has a feature like this. Don't know about GNOME, though.
<mart1> and every module seems bo be well recognized
<pally> offtopic, anyone know when 6.10 official version come out?
<Zaggynl> Renan_s2, okay
<Armas> mart1: I had a strange problem with permissions and sound
<ArrenLex> Konqueror is life.
<sm> morning all.. can I get gnome-terminal to recognize mouse click location ?
<mart1> arrenlex of course the volume is on :)
<Armas> mart1: creating a new user enabled sound for that user
<mart1> really???
<mart1> no sh...
<pike_> Zaggynl: ive never gotten that fancy i normally just use du
<ArrenLex> mart1: no "of course" about it; I've had three people come here with their sound problems in the past week for me to look at the logs and tell them the volume as off. =P
<Armas> mart1: I think there is a post on the forums about it too
<ArrenLex> mart1: pastebin the result of "amixer"
<mart1> ok
<Armas> mar1:  do you get the drum noise when the login prompt comes up?
<Armas> mart1*
<mart1> nothing
<mart1> armas, nothing
<mart1> arrenlex, I'll be kicked by flood :P
<ArrenLex> mart1: pastebin
<ArrenLex> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ArrenLex> Basically you upload your text and then paste the link, and people see it online.
<AM> hi all, how can i remove the password request when the computer stays idle for a while?
<jazzrocker> ok, wtf gives... i just bought two 1G sticks of ram and my system is only showing 1G inside TOP
<mart1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25819/
<mart1> thanks ubotu :)
<cello_rasp> does anyone know how to get Eterm -C  to work? i tried to setuid root the process but that didnt work
<jazzrocker> when i had one 1G stick in there it told me i had 512M
<mart1> arrenlex, armas, you'll tell me
<jazzrocker> is that seriously how ram is reported? half size?
<hijodelanoche> hello ^
<mart1> but I suspect I have the problem of having the latest hards :S
<macsim> Beagle works on xfs filesystem ?
<hijodelanoche> i m a newbi in ubuntu, french and havec a question ...
<hijodelanoche> and have
<macsim> hijodelanoche: join #ubuntu-fr
<AM> hi all, how can i remove the password request when the computer stays idle for a while?
<hijodelanoche> !!!!!
<hijodelanoche> thx macsim ^
<mart1> AM why do you repeat :P
<hijodelanoche> thx macsim ^_^
<Zaggynl> pike_, thanks for the hint about du! kdirstat is a nice frontend for that
<mart1> AM : system --> preferences --> screensaver
<AM> lol mart1 sry i will not repeat again
<mart1> ;)
<ArrenLex> I don't know, mart1. amixer seems to be fine. If I give you a link to a .deb package, are you capable of extracting a file from it without installing it? dpkg -x?
<AM> yeah a tried that but doesnt work
<mart1> yes...
<mart1> but I did try to install the deb stuff
<AM> removed the 2 options there, the activate screensaver and the lock screen and nothing, it stills locks
<Coir> I installed a 686 linux image via, but when I reboot and do a uname -r, I am still using the generic. How do I get Ubuntu to use the linux-image-686?
<ArrenLex> mart1: http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-utils/alsa-utils_1.0.12-1_i386.deb
<Coir> via apt-get*
<ArrenLex> mart1: extract this package. Find alsaconf (it's in usr/sbin). It's a shell script. Run it.
<macsim> Coir: what the uname -r return ?
<mart1> I'll see that arrenlex
<Coir> macsim: 2.6.7-10-genric
<Coir> generic, too
<mart1> but I've found it impossible to install a similar deb on ubuntu :(
<macsim> Coir: and what kernel did you installed ?
<ArrenLex> mart1: a) impossible? b) don't install this deb.
<Coir> macsim: 686, as the machine is a p3.
<pulz0r> hello
<ArrenLex> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ArrenLex> ...wait.
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ArrenLex> There we are.
<pulz0r> :D
<macsim> Coir: yes but the exact kernel name ? linux-image-2.6????
<Coir> macsim: I got it from apt. How am I to know?
<macsim> Coir: ok, you use dapper ?
<Coir> macsim: It's linux-image-686, which I mentioned above.
<ArrenLex> Coir: uname -a will tell you everything.
<macsim> Coir: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.15-27-686
<mart1> <ArrenLex> mart1: extract this package. Find alsaconf (it's in usr/sbin). It's a shell script. Run it. <--- you mean dpkg -i ?
<pulz0r> can someone help me with my wireless device? It didnt work out-of-the-box so I figured i needed ndiswrapper. i installed it and loaded my windowsdriver but my card still wont work
<pally> offtopic, anyone know when 6.10 official version come out?
<Coir> macsim: couldn't find package
<pulz0r> i got the ndiswrapper graphical front-end and it says there is no hardware detected for the driver
<|chris3|> hello all
<mart1> pulz0r I came through the same thing...
<pulz0r> actually, 2 drivers
<ArrenLex> mart1: no, I don't. I specifically said extract, not install.
<mart1> ok arrenlex
<david83_einkaufe> test
<mart1> so dpkg -x ?
<laf11540> Hi there! Never used IRC - This is new - in fact it looks very strange - can't make sense of it!!!
<macsim> Coir: hum, you use dapper isn't it ?
<|chris3|> grub has been eating my lunch for about a week is this the right place to ask questions about grub?
<ArrenLex> mart1: save that file to /tmp. cd to /tmp and run "dpkg -x .deb alsautils/" , go cd alsautils, cd usr, cd sbin, and there will be alsaconf.
<kmaynard> |chris3|, please explain
<mart1> thanks arrenlex !!!
<Coir> macsim: On Eft, actually. Perhaps that's it.
<Coir> :-P
<macsim> Coir: yes ...
<pulz0r>  can someone help me with my wireless device? It didnt work out-of-the-box so I figured i needed ndiswrapper. i installed it and loaded my windowsdriver but my card still wont work
<ArrenLex> chris: you can try?
<macsim> Coir: I don't use this one I'm on dapper sorry
<ArrenLex> mart1: then run the alsaconf script as sudo.
<Coir> macsim: ty anyway
<|chris3|> my hard drive died and I got a new one and did a drive image restore but my old HD had linux has hd0,3 and now it is hd0,0
<|chris3|> when I boot up I get "GRUB Loading stage1.5read error"
<|chris3|> I can boot from super grub CD
<pike_> pulz0r: you might try sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<|chris3|> and I have ran grub-install
<|chris3|> and when into grub and ran root (hd0,0) and setup(hd0)
<ProsperoMeridion> Hello. Has anyone upgraded to Dapper using the Desktop CD?
<mart1> arrenlex, I don't hav alsaconf...
<|chris3|> also I have fixed my fstab and menu.lst
<|chris3|> still I get "GRUB Loading stage1.5read error"
<|chris3|> any ideas?
<mart1> it comes with 'asoundconf'
<pulz0r> pike_: I already have the newest version :/
<ghost__> hello, is there a (small) program for ubuntu where i could set up a timer/define a time when the pc should automatically shutdown? better, is already one integated?
<rambo3> |chris3|, run grub from terminal
<yip_> hi all, I have a problem regarding on fglrx driver. My card is a X1600 pro. Overall, I have everything working out. However, after I use "ctrl-alt-backspace" or "logout", once the X window loaded up. my fglrxinfo print that everything pointed to NULL. This probelm doesn't occur after i restart my machine
<pulz0r> any other advice?
<ArrenLex> mart1: no. asoundconf is in usr/bin. You need to go to usr/sbin.
<ProsperoMeridion> Hello. Has anyone upgraded to Dapper using the Desktop CD?
<|chris3|> rambo3: ok
<UKMatt> I have a funny clipboard question, has anyone ever had to hit copy (using ctrl c) twice before it copies it?
<ArrenLex> yip: ATI's drivers for linux are complete garbage. I think I've seen your bug somewhere. Have you googled?
<rambo3> sud grub , then enter find /boot/grub/stage1
<ArrenLex> ghost: ..cron?
<mart1> arrenlex, shame on me :$
<ghost__> hello, is there a (small) program for ubuntu where i could set up a timer/define a time when the pc should automatically shutdown? better, is already one integated?
<ArrenLex> ghost: cron
<ProsperoMeridion> Hello. Has anyone upgraded to Dapper using the Desktop CD?
<pike_> ghost__: or the at command maybe
<pulz0r> an ;x
<ghost__> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ProsperoMeridion: i personally would use the alternate cd if you are gonna use a cd
<yip_> oh yeah. i know ATI driver is garbage lol. I tried to build the 64bit driver on a 64bit dapper. it turns out more problem lol
<|chris3|> rambo3: (hd0,0)
<rambo3> ok type root (hd0,0)
<yip_> so right now I am using 32bit dapper on my 64bit intel cpu
<mart1> arrenlex, just for the records: ubuntu still mute
<mart1> but thanks a lot!!!
<ProsperoMeridion> gnomefreak: i am downloading it now. i have the desktop cd from mail but there are reports of problems. i wondered if anyone has suceeded with it.
<mart1> I suspect it's a hard'problem
<GUARDiAN|nb> hi
<|chris3|> rambo3: file system type is ext2fs, partision type 0x83
<pulz0r> can someone help me with my wireless device? It didnt work out-of-the-box so I figured i needed ndiswrapper. i installed it and loaded my windowsdriver but my card still wont work
<w30>  ghost__ the shutdown command it's self has a time flag you can set for it to shutdown.
<gnomefreak> ProsperoMeridion: if there is a doubt dont do it as upgrade and leave your system usless
<ArrenLex> mart1: I don't know then. Google your card.
<pike_> mart1: if you run amixer does everything look like its turned up/on?
<rambo3> |chris3|, ok now type setup (hd0)
<ProsperoMeridion> gnomefreak: i thought of using upgrade manager to upgrade but my calcs say the download would take 15 hours
<mart1> yes , pike
<|chris3|> rambo3: says "Done."
<rambo3> quit
<GUARDiAN|nb> my notebook doesn't switch to battery-mode when the power adaptor is unplugged. this behaviour happens on ubuntu only. if i boot winxp or osx86 it works as expected... any ideas what may be broken?
<ProsperoMeridion> gnomefreak: i will not use it. alternate just started to come in via torrent
<|chris3|> rambo3: done
<rambo3> reboot and see if it works
<|chris3|> rambo3: "GRUB Loading stage1.5read error"
<rambo3> does it say anything more then that error #
<xtriox> can anybody tell me if linux as some limit in the amount of folders that can  be nested inside each other? or the path lengh?
<|chris3|> rambo3: boot from cd: <return> "GRUB Loading stage1.5read error" <end>
<gnomefreak> xtriox: 2-4gigs worth i cant remember
<gnomefreak> xtriox: to write it anywhere
<jak> Hi, is it possible to install apache prefork and apache worker (threads) on the same computer (so that they run on different ports) and so that the threaded one proxies the prefork one?
<|chris3|> rambo3: I have been trying every grub command I can find for the past week on the net and nothing...
<bSON> hi
<ArrenLex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Armi^_> hi all, can someone tell me how to install bmpx (0.32) on my edgy system?
<gpled> currently my 70G hd has one big ntfs.  would like to make a second partition of 20G to put ubuntu on it.  is their a safe way to make the new 20G partition?
<|chris3|> gpled: google gparted
<|chris3|> gpled:  very good free partion software
<ArrenLex> gpled: there is no "safe" way to partition, you always run some risk. You better make a back-up if you have anything important. Once you've done that, the ubuntu livecd includes gparted, which will resize your partitions non-destructively.
<|chris3|> gpled: plus it comes in iso format so that you can use it later on other stuff
<Abst> Anyone know how to solve this so I can install packges, it appears after they have downloaded.
<Abst> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 10712 package `menu-xdg':
<pike_> gpled: id backup important stuff first
<|chris3|> gpled: I agree with the backup, but I have never had a resize go wrong on me yet
<ArrenLex> Abst: how about looking at that file and seeing if line 10712 looks weird?
<bSON> for some weird reason, all active programs seem to use 4.0 GiB of memory according to gnome-system-monitor...
<Abst> ArrenLex: Its a binary, I know no code.
<silvertip257> david83 u still here???
<ArrenLex> quit Class! *vanish*
<eipihipl> hey, how do i replace ".fluxbox/" with "" from a file? (sed) ?
<h36sa_> how can I configure an awe64 isa card? ubuntu detects it but it doesn't show up and alsa doesn't recognize it
<alejandro> HOLA
<Abst> Hola!
<gpled> ok, will try making a backup with ntfsclone, from ubuntu live cd
<silvertip257> david83_shopping u have fun doin that lol
<kmaynard> ingles, por favor
<bSON> and this really seems to eat up disk space...
<gpled> thanks
<alejandro> VVV
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<alejandro> V
<Abst> Spammy.
<CromagDK> -v
<kmaynard> lol
<Abst> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kmaynard> Abst, nice touch
<|chris3|> lol
<|chris3|> rambo3: any more ideas?
<b03nto> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Abst> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kmaynard> figures
<Abst> Hehe
<rambo3> no , what your configuration . master primary , ide sata
<|chris3|> rambo3: two ide hds one master one slave on the same ide cable
<jazzrocker> anyone know why my motherboard would only be using half of it's available RAM?
<jazzrocker> has anyone ever experienced this?
<|chris3|> rambo3:  and I don't think it matters but I also have a USB drive
<kmaynard> jazzrocker, bad ram?
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, i'm sort of doubting it
<buzzy> sorry for OT, people i m looking for fortran dedicated channel..is there one?
<|chris3|> jazzrocker: some RAM need to have a paired chip to work
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, it's brand new from circuit city, and my other (original RAM) is having the same behavior
<jazzrocker> |chris3|, i've got two identical 1G chips
<kmaynard> jazzrocker, is it a linux-only problem? does windows recognize it?
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, no it's a bios level problem
<rambo3> |chris3|, did you run grub install from rescue cd .
<com4> is there a console util to setup ubuntu's firewall, or do i just write a script by hand and throw it in if-pre-up.d?
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, i've got two identical 1G chips, brand new from circuit city, BIOS reports 1G of total ram
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, so does top
<|chris3|> jazzrocker: but sometimes you need to have the RAM in slot 1 and slot 3 leave 2 and 4 empty
<kmaynard> jazzrocker, 1) update bios, 2) double check bios settings, 3) return
<jazzrocker> |chris3|, i've only got two slots
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, i originally bought a single 1G chip from them
<kmaynard> jazzrocker, there's some sort of reset option on most bios's...try it?
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, of the other brand of RAM they have. it also registered as half size
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, that's why i took it back
<|chris3|> rambo3: I have ran grub-install from ubuntu once I booted from supergrub cd
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, ok i'll try resetting/flashing my BIOS
<jazzrocker> hopefully that will work
<kmaynard> wait
<jazzrocker> yes?
<|chris3|> jazzrocker: sounds like your mother board can only handle a gig
<|chris3|> jazzrocker: I would look at the manual for the mother board (on line if you don't have it)
<kmaynard> there's a soft reset you can do, and i cant remember what its called. i had to do it on a dell box after i removed an ibm deathstar hd
<jazzrocker> |chris3|, um, no because the behavior occurs with any size of ram i put in
<rambo3> |chris3|, i have no idea then , it not much of an error report.
<kmaynard> its in the bios tho
<jazzrocker> |chris3|, i have the manual... it's quite uninformative
<kmaynard> failing that...do you have a hammer?
<|chris3|> jazzrocker: lol superprise
<jazzrocker> i mean it'll tell me where the CMOS jumper is
<|chris3|> rambo3: I agree, this is lame that I don't get an error number I can look up
<kmaynard> what brand/model mobo
<jazzrocker> |chris3|, beyond that it doesn't say diddly it doesn't say on the box or in the bios :)
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, it's a lower tier mobo, BioStar K8NHA Grand
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, was a good deal from newegg.com iirc
<|chris3|> rambo3: also lame that I can boot just fine from supergrub cd.  I just boot with the CD and tell it to boot the computer normally LOL
<drummer> Can someone help me learn how to boot breezy directly into a text mode?  I have a new monitor that does not like my old setting for X and I need to change the conf file.
<jazzrocker> ok well, i'm gonna reboot and try the bios thing. thx kmaynard, i'll let you know how it works out.
<jazzrocker> i'm actually pretty sure i have the latest bios
<com4> is there a console util to setup ubuntu's firewall, or do i just write a script by hand and throw it in if-pre-up.d?
<Abst> Anyone know how to fix dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 10712 package `menu-xdg':
<jazzrocker> can't remember
<jadacyrus> On windows I was able to use my svideo cable from my gfx card to my TV to get a picture on the TV, how can I enable this on Linux?
<pike_> jadacyrus: your using vesa driver or a driver for your vid card?
<b03nto> drummer:press esc when boot and pick recovery mode..
<jadacyrus> pike_: no nvidia driver
<rambo3> |chris3|, maby your boot order in bios is wron
<rambo3> grub stage1 error can be grub partition on other disk
<pike_> jadacyrus: i got bored and looked it up http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456
<jadacyrus> forms are down
<jadacyrus> forums*
<pike_> check google cache
<jadacyrus> how do i do that? cache:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98456 ?
<jadacyrus> yuip
<|chris3|> rambo3: I just started looking into that
<scheuri> forums are down again?
<mixandgo> any ideea what this is : ALSA lib seq.c:911:(snd_seq_open_conf) symbol _snd_seq_hw_open is not defined inside (null) ???
<pike_> google ubuntu nvidia tv out and click the cached link instead of main one
<apokryphos> scheuri: #ubuntuforums
<|chris3|> rambo3: to make things easier I unpugged all drives
<|chris3|> rambo3: unplugged all extra drives...
<rambo3> mixandgo, you dont have sequencer . do you need it
<mixandgo> rambo3: how can I fix it ?
<mixandgo> rambo3: qsampler doesn't work otherwise
<rambo3> 1. buy a better sound card .  2. configure it in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa
<mixandgo> rambo3: I do have a good soundcard ! :) RME Multiface II
<rambo3> mixandgo, go to alsa search for your card and copy config files tp modprobe.d/alsa .
<mixandgo> rambo3: is it modprobe.d/alsa ? cause I only have modprobe.d/alsa-base
<rambo3> that works too
<|chris3|> rambo3: thanks for the help.  Now i get DISK BOOT Failure.  I think my BIOS doesn't like booting from big drives
<|chris3|> rambo3 I know what I need to fix now.
<|chris3|> Thanks all
<mixandgo> rambo3: thanks
<JoshuaW> Hello :P
<pike_> !hi
<JoshuaW> Is anyone here?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pradeep> JoshuaW, hello
<JoshuaW> I'm kinda stuck at a problem
<frolle> I have Sound Blaster Live! 5.1 and i want to make my surround sound working, but its not possible for me. Someone who can help me?
<scheuri> JoshuaW: there are over 900 people eagerly waiting for you to post your problem...;)
<JoshuaW> I've been trying to install ubuntu, but I'm confused why partioning takes so long
<JoshuaW> partitioning*
<Abst> Are you resizing NTFS?
<JoshuaW> I think so
<Abst> Well
<kmaynard> jazzrocker, any solution yet?
<Abst> I'd say its gone wrong and you've lost all your windows partition.
<JoshuaW> Actually not
<Abst> >_>
<JoshuaW> I'm currently still using my original windows
<JoshuaW> I had to tell it to cancel (several times)
<Abst> Hmm
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody
<Abst> Well resizing NTFS takes a long time anyway
<Llewxam> how can i set up ndiswrapper correctly on dapper? tried everything and nothing seems to work.
<Abst> I say the above cause when mine froze it did tgat
<JoshuaW> Abst
<Abst> It is better to use an in-windows partition manager IMO.
<nobody_lv> resizing takes long time, if there are data on your disk
<JFreakCapo> i have a mp3 player of 512 mb, but there is just availeble 400 mb, no folders, no files, nothing but i have lost 100 mb...
<Abst> Partition Magic is cool.
<JFreakCapo> can helpme anybody please ?
<kmaynard> depends
<JoshuaW> About now I have just used 8 gb for my windows
<drummer> b30nto: Thank you very much that was exactly what I needed.
<david83> JFreakCapo, could it have multiple partitions?
<rambo3> JFreakCapo,  rm -rf /media/USB/.Trash
<JoshuaW> So I still got a lot left I could give to the other installation :P
<jhutchins_wk> JFreakCapo: Usually the operating system for the player takes up some space.
<JoshuaW> Anyone know a partitioning program for free?
<jhutchins_wk> fdisk
<kmaynard> cfdisk
<kmaynard> qtparted
<trappist> gparted
<kmaynard> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<JoshuaW> isn't Gparted the one used by Ubuntu itself?
<Llewxam> how can i set up ndiswrapper correctly on dapper? tried everything and nothing seems to work.
<kmaynard> !wireless > Llewxam
<pike_> JoshuaW: you could just find a torrent for a boot image of partition magic maybe
<JFreakCapo> jhutchins_wk, there isn't .trash folder...
<pike_> JoshuaW: there is a newer version of gparted than the one ubuntu uses though
<JoshuaW> For windows?
<jrib> ubotu: tell Llewxam about ndiswrapper
* jrib puts on glasses
<kmaynard> qtparted under knoppix or systemrescuecd...
<b03nto> drummer, its b03nto :)
<nikin> hy can someone tell me what program can read chm files? its an e-book
<jrib> 1info xchm
<bsdfox> how can I configure an awe64 isa card? ubuntu detects it but it doesn't show up and alsa doesn't recognize it
<b03nto> nikin:xchm
<jrib> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<b03nto> nikin:or gnochm
<nikin> thanx :D
<JFreakCapo> it is possible format a usb device ?
<loopout> hey guys, anyone know much about usb external HD's?\
<nikin> JFC: what USB device?
<kmaynard> loopout, whatre you trying to do
<Armas> Ok question... I have 6gb of crap cluttering root protected files - so I deleted them with terminal as root. However I still have 6gb taken up, how to do I free this space?
<sparkleytone> JFreakCapo: if its a usb mouse, no.  if its a usb storage device...yes.
<b03nto> sparkleytone:lol
<JFreakCapo> yes is a usb storage, a mp3 player
<pike_> JFreakCapo: open a terminal and type mkfs and hit tab a few times for fat might do mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 for example
<loopout> kmay: I've got a new hd enclosure and I formatted it with my windows box and it works good.  I can copy from it to my ubuntu box but when I copy to it from the ubuntu box it only gets so far
<nikin> you can sure format an usb mouse to.... heat it up to around 300 C then it melts and you can make nice statue from that molted plastic.. you can format a toy soldier or something like that
<JFreakCapo> pike_, i have amkfs.vfat
<bsdfox> JFreakCapo, yes
<kmaynard> loopout, what filesystem?
<JFreakCapo> my mp3 is mount in /media/usbdisk
<nikin> oh yes.. btw.. is there any FS for HDD that both MAC OS X and Linux can RW?
<Armas> Anyone?
<Renan_s2> nikin, FAT32?
<JFreakCapo> how format my mp3 ?
<loopout> kmaynard: fat32 (is that what you mean?)
<kmaynard> ya
<jhutchins_wk> JFreakCapo: Unformat it first.
<nikin> Renan: dunno, i never used a MAC
<jhutchins_wk> er, unmount
<jhutchins_wk> JFreakCapo: Unmount it then use mkfs
<kmaynard> loopout, try running cp -v  from the terminal, see where/why it stops
<jhutchins_wk> nikin: Linux supports Mac HPFS
<JFreakCapo> jhutchins_wk, sorry but i'm newbie how Unformat ?
<kmaynard> sometimes guis act up
<nikin> JFC: if you are using KDE or Gnome.. ant then you can always try to rightclick the icon of it.. if i remember there is a format option there
<loopout> trying now
<jhutchins_wk> JFreakCapo: Sorry, that was a typo.  unMOUNT it first, then use mkfs.vfat32 to format it.
<Armas> Bah, Ubuntu Dapper seems buggy as hell
<clearzen> Can I get help with beryl/compiz in this channel??
<Terminus> Armas: how so?
<nikin> jhutcins: so if i format my hdd to HPFS, my frien can write on it.. and i can read it at home... ok ty
<kmaynard> Armas, xp is stable
* kmaynard coughs
<Armas> I've had all kinds of problems, simple but frustrating. Mostly from a fresh install
<Terminus> Armas: like?
<JFreakCapo> sorry my stupid question, but unmount and unplug or just unmount ?
<Armas> Example, I installed with a liveCD, onto this PC and sound was giving me issues
<Armas> It seemed to be some kind of permissions bug
<Armas> The main user created from the LiveCD couldn't hear sound no matter what, but was part of the groups that should be able to
<b03nto> JFreakCapo: its all fine
* Terminus shrugs
<Armas> by creating a new user, that user was able to use it
<Armas> So I decided to do another install with the same CD
<Armas> And Sound worked for the first user created
<Armas> Why would that be? Sounds buggy
<JFreakCapo> jhutchins_wk, sorry, i have unmount my mp3 and unplug or just unmount ?
<Armas> About 30mins ago, the system decided to create three 1.9gb log files
<clearzen> I have successfully ( for the most part) installed beryl and the beryl themes also the beryl manager. However beryl will not start. can anyone help me with this??
<Armas> These log files are totally useless on this system, trying to open them crashes things horribly
<Armas> So I decided to just part with them, 6gb is a ton of space to take up.
<Terminus> Armas: i can't really think about why that's happening to you. then again, i've never installed dapper from a livecd.
<daxxar> What triggers monitor/screen-blanking on my Ubuntu-machine? (after inactivity)
<daxxar> How can I disable it, or make my LIRC-remote wake it up?
<mthakur> how do u install wireless networking?
<Armas> Terminus: I can't either
<Armas> Terminus: My current problem is baffling me too
<mthakur> i am in need urgently pleees some1 help me
<rambo3> daxxar, that your bios not ubuntu
<Terminus> Armas: what kind of log files were being generated anyway?
<daxxar> rambo3, the BIOS disables VGA out on inactivity? :(
<rambo3> you can maby use irexec
<Armas> Terminus: All I know is it was kern.log, messages and syslog
<Armas> Terminus: But at 1.9gb, I couldn't open them
<[GuS] > People... there is a problem in Edgy with USB disk? when i put data on it, i unplug and plug again.. and the disk is empty...
<Armas> Terminus: It'd just freeze everything before the process was killed
<daxxar> rambo3, what can I use to wake it?
<[GuS] > this happening to me with every USB disks..
<mthakur> hello every1
<mthakur> can u pleesse help me
<Bazzi> [GuS] : did you unmount it properly?
<mthakur> i am in need urnegtly
<daxxar> (it's running X)
<[GuS] > yes
<loopout> kmaynard: it copied 250mb real quick, now it's just sitting there and not finishing, but it adds a few mb's every now and again
<[GuS] > like always
<[GuS] > in dapper this does not happen
<Bazzi> works for me in edgy
<[GuS] > (i am usign Kubuntu Edgy)
<loopout> kmaynard: can I reformatt this thing?
<[GuS] > :(
<Terminus> Armas: maybe there's something weird with your hardware that causes the kernel to bork. i only have 12mb of log files since march.
<ka6sox> help with dapper PPC installation here?
<[GuS] > same thing with a Mp3 player...
<Ciaus> [GuS] , Are u telling it to eject the drive?
<[GuS] > yes
<rambo3> daxxar,   irexec , see first in your bios to desable anything energy saving
<jhutchins_wk> How do you determine what cute version name you have?
<Armas> Terminus: My only guess is from a DVD not working with Mplayer correctly
<[GuS] > to Unmount properly
<Armas> Terminus: Mplayer just died completely from it
<Ciaus> I have noticed on occassion that writes dont complete until the umount is sent
<Terminus> jhutchins_wk: lsb_release -a
<[GuS] > :S
<nikin> where is the [debian]  menu file located ?
<clearzen> (12:46:28 PM) jhutchins_wk: How do you determine what cute version name you have? lol that is great
<[GuS] > the thing is that in Dapper this does not happen Ciaus
<Armas> Terminus: Anyway, I deleted the files with root in the terminal and I still have 6gb being used up.
<Terminus> Armas: well, mplayer is in the universe repo which means it's not being maintained as much as those in main.
<[GuS] > maybe a problem in  Kubuntu... edgy
<jhutchins_wk> Hmn... "No LSB modules are available."
<ka6sox> is there a good place to ask dapper PPC questions?
<jhutchins_wk> Don't like that...
<Terminus> Armas: anyway, since i've never had that kind of problem, i don't see how i can help you. =(
<jhutchins_wk> Terminus: Thanks.
<Terminus> jhutchins_wk: that's normal.
<Armas> Terminus: Bummer. :(
<Armas> Terminus: The / hd has 370mb left because of this
<nikin> Armas: empty trash :D
<jhutchins_wk> Terminus: Yeah, I realise.  I'm sticking with *buntu packages anyway, so it won't matter.
<Armas> nikin: there is no trash :(
<nikin> the root has trash
<Armas> nikin: I checked root's trash
<Terminus> Armas: you might want to check dmesg. maybe it'll point you in the right direction.
<jhutchins_wk> Terminus: I'm determined not to try to hammer this into a replica of a RH box.
<loopout> anyone know how to formatt a USB enclosed HD from the command line?
<nikin> its empty?
<Phoul> Hey, Is it possible to convert a .wmv into a vcd? (.bin & .cue) ?
<Armas> it's empty
<Terminus> Armas: what did you use to open the logfiles anyway? even less can't handle them?
<ka6sox> loopout: what filesystem
<Normal> I've been trying to find a download manager in Synaptic, but to no avail.. Is there one there?
<b03nto> Normal:d4x
<Armas> Terminus: First, I tried Gedit, then I tried nano in terminal
<Devil_Kin> hey folks
<Normal> Thank you!
<loopout> ka6sox: what do you recommend (I use it as a jump drive of sorts)
<Devil_Kin> is there per any chance something like "experimental" in ubuntu?
<Terminus> Armas: it probably won't fit in ram and swap anyway...
<ka6sox> loopout, do you use it for windows/mac also?
<Armas> Terminus: According to dmesg, I believe the problem with the DVD caused this
<Terminus> Armas: since you mentioned kern.log though, might be a kernel issue. borked driver or something...
<Terminus> Armas: yeah... you could try changing the drive.
<loopout> ka6sox: yeah, windows and ubuntu
<b03nto> loopout:fat32
<nikin> look for other trash folders...
<rosshend> anyone know of a quicksilver equivalent for linux?
<loopout> what
<Armas> Terminus: my guess is the log was this giant I/O error being repeated over and over
<loopout> what's the command line for that?
<ka6sox> loopout, yes...fat32...let me find the commandline
<mthakur> hello everyone, i just installed ndiswrapper but it does not seem to work
<Armas> Terminus: Now if I could only find this phantom 6gb being used
<nikin> i have trash on my hda2 to called .trash-1000
<kmaynard> loopout, how much total are you tring to copy?
<Terminus> Armas: oh, or even worse, might be a chipset error. i have a bunch of I/O errors on my debian box because of the chipset. of course, i'm just guessing here.
<b03nto> loopout:mkfs.vfat
<kmaynard> Armas, man du
<rosshend> mthakur... what wireless card are you using?
<kmaynard> !du
<loopout> kmaynard: it's a 700mb+  file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Armas> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mthakur> rosshend, i am using a bt 1055 wireless adapter
<kmaynard> loopout, is it one file?
<Terminus> Armas: well, if you made lots of partitions, df -h should be enough to give you an idea of where it is.
<MrMazda> :~( :~( :~(
<Armas> Terminus: Says it's still on hda1
<loopout> kmaynard: yeah, but it also stall on multiple smaller files
<rosshend> mthakur.. fraid i dont know anything about that one... have u checked the wiki?
<Terminus> Armas: du would also work like kmaynard said but it'll take more time.
<mthakur> rosshed, how do u do that?
<mthakur> rosshend, how do u do that
<Armas> trying du
<MrMazda> :~( :~( :~( looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo and man dpkg and man apt-get I can't figure out how to show all installed packages. I need dpkg-reconfigure, but don't know the package name that needs reconfiguring.  :~( :~( :~(
<rosshend> mthakur try http://wiki.ubuntu.com ... ill try and find a more specific page
<mthakur> thanks, rosshend
<b03nto> MrMazda: dpkg -l
<kmaynard> lok at the flags for du...if you're not careful it'll vomit woo much info
<kmaynard> woo=too
<Terminus> MrMazda: dpkg -l
<loopout> b03nto: what device do i tell it?
<kmaynard> you can get a reasonably concise result, or pipe it into a text file for easier review
<kmaynard> du [flags]  > filename
<ka6sox> loopout, best way is to attach it to your windows machine and then format it there.
<rosa_> i have a problem: gnome-cups-manager does not show ANY drivers. that sucks. what can i do ?
<MrMazda> Terminus: I tried dpkg -l * which to me was the only thing to try. Thx. :-)
<b03nto> loopout:the one you want to format, check sudo fdisk -l
<Armas> Hmm.
<jasper> somehow openssh, is partially installed on ubuntu, but not installed correctly. how to uninstall or repair it?
<Quintin> kmaynard: du -ah | tail -1 tard
<kmaynard> Quintin, tell that to Armas
<dyn-afk> jasper what do you mean by "partially installed" ?
<Terminus> MrMazda: if you kinda know what package it is, use dpkg -l|grep $foo where foo is a search term.
<Quintin> jasper: sudo aptitude purge openssh
<Terminus> jasper: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh
<Theimon> good day people
<MrMazda> Terminus:I dunno. I wrote to mailing list yesterday explaining horked upgrade, but got 0 response. Now I have no X.
<jasper> well this is what it said in dpkg -l
<Terminus> MrMazda: what's the error?
<jasper> ri  openssh-client               4.2p1-7ubuntu3               Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp repla
<jasper> iU  openssh-server               4.3p2-4                      Secure shell server, an rshd replacement
<jasper> iU  openssh-server-udeb          4.3p2-4                      Secure shell server for the Debian installer
<loopout> b03nto: thanks its formatting now!
<segfault> jasper, pkg is openssh-client or openssh-server
<Theimon> anyone into xmms and its plugins?
<Theimon> cause I got a slight problem so it seems.
<MrMazda> Terminus: Xorg.0.log is very short, ending with "Backtrace:" and nothing more
<bsdfox> who can help me setup an isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64  PnP'  card.. ubuntu detects it but I get alsa device missing errors
<rosshend> mthakur, cant seem to find anything specific to your card but have a look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<AlienX> anyone know of a library necessary to play a WVX file? I have w32codecs installed but it doesn't seem to be doing the trick
<Terminus> MrMazda: hmmm... and no amount of updating will fix it?
<ilo_admin> hello
<dyn-afk> jasper by default ubuntu will only install the SSH client and not the server
<david83> ilo_admin hi
<MrMazda> Terminus: 'apt-get -r install' ends with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ilo_admin> I have been searching for the last million hours on how to change the irq settings for a digium card
<toem> join #ubuntu-de
<pettern> hi. how do i unistall stuff that was installed bu automatix bleeder?
<pettern> i installed the ati driver and lost my 3d support
<Armas> du hurts my eyes.
<ilo_admin> can anyone navigate me to a location on the web that discusses this I have no more hair to pull out
<ilo_admin> please!
<Terminus> MrMazda: what's -r? i don't see it in --help or the manpage.
<xerux> How can I accept traffic from eth0 through eth1?
<xerux> I've got this box that needs internet connection
<Terminus> MrMazda: reinstall i assume? maybe -r is invalid?
<xerux> through this computer
<dyn-afk> use NAT XeruX aka, setup a router
<MrMazda> Terminus: that was a suggestion by apt-get on a previous failure
<Terminus> MrMazda: oh...
<dyn-afk> there are tutorials on the net on how to do that
<XeruX> dyn-afk: I've got a router, I just need to let traffic through my two network cards
<b03nto> xerux: or try firestarter its come with nat setup...
<jasper_> back :s
<XeruX> this computer is connected via wlan
<XeruX> while the other computer does not have a wlan-card
<Terminus> MrMazda: sounds like it's borked beyond what i know. =(
<XeruX> And it's only going to be a temp. solution
<dyn-afk> try bridging eth0 and eth1
<MrMazda> Terminus: all this trouble begain with trying to 'apt-get install edubuntu-desktop' yesterday
<XeruX> dyn-afk: That's what I was thinking.. but how ? I don't know iptables :/
<jasper_> but the two letters in front of the pkg ri iu iu .. thats not good i thought.. right?
<Terminus> MrMazda: interrupted install?
<dyn-afk> XeruX try the following link: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge
<knight> hello
<knight> all
<dyn-afk> great wiki btw on networking
<XeruX> dyn-afk: thanx
<Terminus> MrMazda: maybe aptitude has some ideas on how to clean up the packages.
<dyn-afk> yw
<MrMazda> Terminus: interrupted by packging errors
<iturk> hi there i would like to change the resolution of my gdm that is different from my section of gnome because i just change it in (change screen resolution inside gnome)
<knight> is there a way to change irq settings in linux
<MrMazda> Terminus: lots of packaging error messages yesterday
<knight> yes its charlie
<jasper_> or is there a short command to repair openssh-server / openssh-client
<chriss_> saba alguien como puedo grabar un dvd ps2 en ubuntu?
<Terminus> MrMazda: try aptitude. at the very least, it might try to remove all the broken/unused packages.
<Quintin> Is there any way to not get asked for my password when I do things that need root access?
<knight> lets go to copacabana
<MrMazda> Terminus: aptitude reinstall ends the same way as apt-get -r install
<XeruX> dyn-afk: Where can I get "brctl"? :/
<pettern> how do i unistall stuff that was installed with automatix bleeder?
<XeruX> Searched in the package-system, didnt find it
<levander> Anybody know a command I can use to check the bit rate of a wav file?
<dyn-afk> good question XeruX :P
<jstarcher> Hey I have a question about java. When you are linking to the path of java in web browsers like firefox and konqueror, do you link to the main folder or a secific folder/file within the java folder?
<XeruX> dyn-afk: seems like I will need it
<Terminus> MrMazda: sounds like the backend itself is busted. i can't help you there. sorry. =(
<ajax4> levander: try the "file" command
<MrMazda> Terminus: back end busted what it sounds like to me too, but dpkg-reconfigure dpkg doesn't help either
<rx> hi.
<Terminus> XeruX: sudo apt-get install bridge-utils i think
<dyn-afk> XeruX read the wiki part "Downloading" because that tells you this: "Bridging is supported in the current 2.4 (and 2.6) kernels from all the major distributors. The required administration utilities are in the bridge-utils package in most distributions. Package releases are maintained on the Download page. "
<rx> hi?
<dyn-afk> so that would be what Terminus says :P
<ilo_admin> does anyone have a answer about changing irq settings in ubuntu server 6.06
<XeruX> ah, sweet.
<Terminus> i've never gotten bridging to work though. =(
<jstarcher> Hey I have a question about java. When you are linking to the path of java in web browsers like firefox and konqueror, do you link to the main folder or a secific folder/file within the java folder?
<MrMazda> Terminus: I would try edgy, but have no DVD. does edgy have a boot.iso for network install?
<beuno> does anyone have any idea why I would get this:  /j #ubuntu-server
<siri_> hi all
<jasper__> hmm there is something odd with my connection today
<beuno> does anyone have any idea why I would get this:  mkpasswd: command not found
<Terminus> MrMazda: no idea. i installed ubuntu from a breezy cd and just dist-upgraded from there. =)
<der0b> jstarcher: you need to like to the correct .so file
<beuno> (on ubuntu server)
<jstarcher> nobody can help me?
<jstarcher> all
<rx> i tried the latest beta last nite
<jstarcher> *ahh
<knixtech> beuno, ?
<rx> it didnt no install at all...an error showed about in the bootstrapping process
<jstarcher> der0b: ic
<harrytuttle> MrMazda, yes, edgy can be installed from a 8mbytes cdrom
<kmaynard> jstarcher, install java with automatix, let it do the magic
<levander> ajax4: it says "16 bit", but I'm looking for the same number that Winamp reports as "kBps".  Is bit rate the same as this number?  I got "14H" in the Winamp kBps field.
<beuno> knixtech: for some reason I don't have that command
<der0b> jstarcher: just be patient if you don't get an answer right away
<knight> I know
<knixtech> beuno, to join the irc chat?
<jasper__> Is there a short command to repair openssh-server / openssh-client or something to have openssh? i tried to get the pkg but then it needs a sick lot of resources
<harrytuttle> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<jstarcher> kmaynard: automatix?
<MrMazda> harrytuttle: I looked for such a thing wednesday but couldn't find any :-(
<kmaynard> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<harrytuttle> MrMazda, it works great too, i tested it some hours ago
<MrMazda> harrytuttle: thx!
<beuno_> got disconnected
<MrMazda> anyone know if edgy installer requires more than 192M of RAM?
<beuno_> I get:
<beuno_> lineage2@lineage:/etc/dovecot$ mkpasswd
<beuno_> -bash: mkpasswd: command not found
<ajax4> levander: Sorry, don't know much more than that.
<ragno> hi every 1
<levander> ajax4: plus, I got a WAV file that is 2.4 GB which has 4 hours of audio.  Doing the math as I see it, that's 21 kBps.
<ragno> ne one familiar wuth the JDK 1.5
<harrytuttle> MrMazda, the text mode installer should work with much less then 192.
<jstarcher> ahh I just have to link to the 'java' file
<Quintin> automatix breaks a lot.
<jasper__> Is there a short command to repair openssh-server / openssh-client or something to have openssh? i tried to get the pkg but then it needs a sick lot of resources
<Quintin> jasper__: YOU were just told the answer.  by more than one person!!!!
<MrMazda> harrytuttle: thx again
<kmaynard> jasper__, what broke?
<kmaynard> oh, nevermind
<Quintin> Is there a way to stop ubuntu from asking for my password when I use admin tools?
<Deramin> anyone know how to compile a .java source file using the sun JDK in Ubuntu
<thill2708> Does anyone know of a daemon that I can run that will download nzb's from an rss feed and put them in a certain directory for me?
<b03nto> beuno_:is there mkpasswd at your /usr/bin
<jasper__> Quintin: sorry if you didnt read it but i lost my connection a couple of times
<robbbb> anyone know much about xmove?
<Terminus> Quintin: don't think so. unless you login with the root account, which is very bad.
<levander> Quintin: sudo only asks for your password the fist time you use it every fifteen minutes
<levander> Quintin: i think it's 15 minutes
<dmglouis_> my ubuntu computer isn't connecting to my router, can anyone help?
<knixtech> dmglouis_, reboot your router
<ajax4> levander: I don't think wavs use bitrade, I think they use Hz and KHz.
<beuno_> b03nto, no  :(  why could that be?
<levander> dmglouis_: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart'
<ajax4> levander: bitrade=bitrate
<dmglouis_> knixech: ok, i'll try rebooting the router
<Quintin> levander: I'm aware.  pointing out the obvious and wellknown is POINTLESS, thanks.  I don't want it to ask, ever
<elias_> does anybody know how I get my vmware server to run in fullscreen mode?
<b03nto> beuno_: maybe it get deleted ?
<levander> ajax4: they've got a bit rate and a Hz number reported, are you saying the bit rate number reported is bogus?
<beuno_> b03nto, how can I install it again?
<Terminus> Quintin: oh yeah! i do remember a way to modify it!
<matti> :)
<nosilver4u> am i just daft, or is rhythmbox missing daap support?
<ajax4> levander: I really don't know.
<levander> ajax4: I wouldn't be surprised if it's bogus, I'm getting different numbers from 'file' and from winamp
<Quintin> Terminus: oooooh.  do tell!
<levander> ajax4: thanks for mentioning the file command
<knixtech> elias_, click fullscreen?
<levander> ajax4: that is a neat trick i'll use in the future
<Terminus> Quintin: well, i remember doing it before but i forgot the layout of the sudoers file. basically, you just have to put :NOPASSWD somewhere.
<ajax4> levander: Good luck finding out the rest of the info
<Quintin> Terminus: that will do it in the GUI too?
<bsdfox> who can help me setup an isapnp: Card 'Creative SB AWE64  PnP'  card.. ubuntu detects it on boot, but I can't access it.. alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Terminus> Quintin: oh, it's the other way around, NOPASSWD:
<Quintin> Long topics suck.
<elias_> knixtech: tells me I dont have the proper modes in xorg.conf 1280x800 display and want to run vmware at 1024x768. (running xgl, this might be the reason)
<Abst> Can anyone help with this
<Abst> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 10712 package `menu-xdg':
<Abst>  value for `conffiles' has malformatted line `
<Abst> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Terminus> Quintin: i have no idea... never tried that before. and i don't know if gksudo obeys the sudoers file. it probably does though.
* jstarcher is tired
<knixtech> elias_, very true
<jstarcher> hmm
<knixtech> who wants to get "ubuntu tattoo's" with me?
<elias_> is aiglx available for dapper + nvidia already?
<SurfnKid> me me me
<knixtech> nice
* ephemeros yo
<SurfnKid> heh
<knixtech> right on the neck
<SurfnKid> right on my bicep
<harrytuttle> Abst, just out of curiosity, what kind of filesystem do you use, if you chose one different from the default
<knixtech> nice
<Abst> harrytuttle: default
<Abst> I've never had problems before
<SurfnKid> and then a microsoft flag on my ass
<igcek> ive got celeron 900mhz and 128 of ram... will ubuntu work on it?
<Armas> Ugh.
<Abst> Yes igcek, try Xubuntu tho.
<Armas> Du, at the end, says that I've used up 12gb (if I'm reading this right)
<Armas> yet I have 18gb used up
<Abst> igcek: The livecd wont
<loopout> does anyone know what jumper setting I should use for a HD enclosure? cable select, master, or slave?
<ardchoille> loopout: Depends on the number and settings of existing hd's
<Admiral_Chicago> loopout: master if it is one
<harrytuttle> loopout, depends on the enclosure. mine just doesn't care
<tgelter> hey all - is there a way to add comments to openoffice writer documents like can be done in M$ word?
<Admiral_Chicago> for more than one, you put the HD with the boot loader on master, the other as slav
<Admiral_Chicago> e
<loopout> it's a USB enclosure
<b03nto> beuno_: i think it come with whois package
<loopout> ..and i've got just one HD in my box
<Admiral_Chicago> loopout: master, it might also say single
<Admiral_Chicago> master/single
<loopout> Admiral: ok i'll check it
<beuno_> b03nto, yes it is, thank you
<Quintin> Why is there no easy to use backup software installed by default?
<ciphernemo> What's the best way to change one of my partitions from ext3 to XFS?
<Quintin> Linux for human beings?!  Come on!
<Quintin> ciphernemo: back up the data, format , move it back
<ciphernemo> Quintin: no data, it's empty... I want technical, command line help, no high-level overviews
<apokryphos> Quintin: Ubuntu is great, but some other distros are perhaps more user-friendly, I'd say.
<ciphernemo> Quintin: ubuntu gui patition manager fails to mount it once I convert it to XFS
<Quintin> ciphernemo: mount it at the command line then
<harrytuttle> ciphernemo, umount /dev/hdxx;mkfs.xfs /dev/hdxx;mount /dev/hdxx
<ciphernemo> harrytuttle: thank you :)
<andrea> hi
<ciphernemo> Quintin: please don't try to help me anymore
<andrea> iwha<t?
<andrea> what?
<corecode> hey
<andrea> can someone help me?
<Quintin> ciphernemo: ?
<tgelter> so...adding comments in openoffice writer documents? anyone know how?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<corecode> i have the source to a kernel module which wants to access "/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-server/build"
<Quintin> ciphernemo: wtf is your deal?  just mount it at command line, it's not difficult.
<corecode> any idea where to get this from?
<Admiral_Chicago> Qui
<tahorg> mmh, why can't I find wine in edgy repository ?
<tahorg> is this a political reason ?
<graft> oi, why is audacity all screwy font-wise?
<Admiral_Chicago> Quintin: thats not helpful, he may not know how to de it
<andrea> i ve intalled mozzila firefox in italian but i search mozzilla and i not find that
<andrea> can you help me
<Admiral_Chicago> tahorg: #ubuntu+1 for edgy help/questions
<graft> err, actually, all my gtk 1 apps have strange font problems...
<Quintin> Admiral_Chicago: eat me.
<harrytuttle> tahorg, wine is in edgy, look better
<Outrunner> does anyone knows a nice way to play ragnarok on linux??
<SurfnKid> how can i set the color darker for the entire window im using?
<corecode> hey
<graft> how do i get anti-aliased, or at least not-totally-ugly, fonts for gtk 1.* apps?
<corecode> i have the source to a kernel module which wants to access "/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-server/build"
<Admiral_Chicago> Outrunner: have you checked wine
<corecode> any clue where to find that?
<Outrunner> i tried...
<Outrunner> didnt work...
<corecode> am i repeating myself?
<corecode> sorry if so
<harrytuttle> corecode, do you have linux-headers-something installed?
<w30> SurfnKid, just for one window?
<corecode> harrytuttle: sources
<corecode> harrytuttle: linux-sources
<tahorg> harrytuttle: main restricted universe multiverse ... apt-cache search wine doesn't give me the expected answer
<his_dudnes> corecode : try installing the kernel source with synaptic or apt. I dont know the exact package you want ...
<corecode> i installed linux-source
<tahorg>   libwine: Depends: wine but it is not installable
<harrytuttle> corecode, you need the headers relative to your current kernel to compile an external module against that kernel
<andrea> LISTEN ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<his_dudnes> if it is already installed maybe you just need to create a symbolic link .you do that with the command "ln"
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<andrea> sorry
<harrytuttle> tahorg, it works for me! you can even find it if you search on packages.ubuntu.com
<andrea> are there any italian?
<buzzy> how can i instala maya 3d program?
<harrytuttle> tahorg, maybe you missed an apt-get update before apt-cache search?
<Abst> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<andrea> ok thanks
<ADminS> how i can export my bookmarks from Firefox ?
<Quintin> ADminS: 'bookmarks.html'
<tahorg> harrytuttle: no I did not forget to upgrade
<Admiral_Chicago> ADminS: manage bookmarks
<tahorg> update
<b03nto> <ADminS>, file-->bookmark-->manage bookmarks
<ADminS> thx
<peter77> hi, I've donwloaded the latest kernel 2.6.18, how do I install it into my ubuntu dapper drake?
<harrytuttle> tahorg, update, not upgrade
<t888> does the standard ubuntu bittorrent client supports resuming?
<jmitchj> guys, how do i login as root?
<mr_lampe> t888, yeah
<tahorg> harrytuttle: yes I know, that was a typo.
<peter77> how do I update the kernel in dapper drake to 2.6.18?
<tahorg> 21:29 < tahorg> update
<his_dudnes> jmitchj
<b03nto> jmitchj: sudo -s -H
<Abst> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mr_lampe> t888, jusst open the same torrentfile again
<his_dudnes> sudo passwd root
<jasper__> iam in ubuntu lamp and somehow iam not beable to manage to uninstall openssh-server it gives the error of unmet dependencies *pckges*
<vovik> anyone using edgy right now?
<jmitchj> thanks!
<erUSUL> !kernel > peter77
<jasper__> got send here by an other channel but is there a way to reinstall that?
<d-E-u-S> i have install edgy, it boot and everything was fine, then i start dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, let every thing standart only used another resolution and now i cant start gnome
<Abst> Vovik: #ubuntu+1
<Mehrdad> How can I setup XGL stuff on 6.06?
<MrFeetio> ok, im bored
<harrytuttle> tahorg, ops sorry. you should really find it with apt, it's in the repository, you can even download from packages.ubuntu.com, i don't understand. can you find widh apt-cache other universe or multiverse packages?
<MrFeetio> beryl
<his_dudnes> from then on you can logon as root with the passwordyou suplied.Gdm will not allow a graphical root login by default
<vovik> abst: ok
<t888> mr_lampe - thanks
<^captive> hi
<his_dudnes> jmitchj i wasnt finished
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.133.92.249]  by apokryphos
* Quintin was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (apokryphos)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<MrFeetio> mehrdad there is a how-to on the ubuntu forums to set up beryl/xgl
<jasper__> is there away to uninstall pkges without undependencies? or is there a way to repair / check ubuntu?
<compengi> how can i upload my files through firefox?
<erUSUL> !xgl > Mehrdad
<muthana> how join channal ubuntu arabic
<tahorg> harrytuttle: well, I found it too on packages but apt-get barks at me
<jgerber> can anyone answer an apt-get  question for me?
<MrFeetio> ask it
<d-E-u-S> i have install edgy, it boot and everything was fine, then i start dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, let every thing standart only used another resolution and now i cant start gnome
<david83> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mehrdad> just tell me if I should install a separate package? if not, I'll figure it out myself!
<tahorg> harrytuttle: perhaps it's my mirror
<elias_> Any chance I get around the following message when running XGL and wanting to run vmware fullscreen?
<his_dudnes> jgerber say the question dont ask
<compengi> how can i upload my files through firefox to ftp directory?
<jgerber> i want to find libraries which i have previously installed with apt-get. is there a command to reveal where it has intalled them?
<|thunder> d-E-u-S; is glcore or dri enabled in xorg.conf ?
<elias_> Unable to find an appropriate host video mode.
<elias_> Adding the guest mode to the 'display' subsection of the 'screen' section of your /etc/X11/XF86Config and restarting X is likely to help.
<elias_> Failed to switch to full screen SVGA mode.
<Abst> jgerber: dpkg -L <package>
<jgerber> thanks
<nosilver4u> anyone know if avahi/daap support is broken with itunes7?
<MrFeetio> ok, i have beryl/xgl sett up, now what can i do
<his_dudnes> this chanel is madnes!!!!
<d-E-u-S> thunder: yes
<MrFeetio> i need something to do
<Admiral_Chicago> d-E-u-S: what do you mean can't start gnome? can you get to gdm
<MrFeetio> im soooo bored
<apokryphos> nosilver4u: wrong channel; try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<dmglouis> my ubuntu computer cant connect to my router, can someone suggest what I can do?
<peter77> should I bother compiling the new kernel in drake to try and fix my issues with my battery monitor (ACPI) or just install a distro which I know will monitor it properly?
<Outrunner> dmglouis
<dmglouis> the ip address from the ubuntu box keeps changing too
<graft> hey folks, i'm doing a bit of advocacy: brief, BRIEF reasons why linux is better than windows xp for desktop users
<Outrunner> hmm...
<dmglouis> outrunner: yes?
<compengi> how can i upload my files through firefox to ftp directory?
<Outrunner> compengi: i dont think u can, u have to use an ftp client
<david83> dmglouis, is it wireless or wired network?
<peter77> how easy is it to replace ubuntu with suse?
<his_dudnes> compengi try nautilus
<d-E-u-S> when i give in my PW and press enter restart the login manager
<dmglouis> outrunner: my wireless works fine but wired doesnt and I want the wired to wok
<david83> dmglouis, do you have an DHCP because of the switching ips?
<apokryphos> peter77: as easy as it is to replace any other distro
<Armas> I can't find where this 6gb is being used up.
<MrFeetio> windows xp is bad for you soul, it runs faster, plus their is no ugly blue-green bar on the botttem
<dmglouis> david: I set static address on the ubuntu box
<apokryphos> Armas: try using filelight
<peter77> ooh, I dunno if it's worth compiling a new kernel or not to try and fix the problem
<Armas> Hmm
<corecode> harrytuttle: thanks a lot
<d-E-u-S> when i give in my PW and press enter restart the login manager Admiral_Chicago
<corecode> harrytuttle: it wasn't obvious to me that this is contained in -headers
<compengi> his_dudnes, i have it installed but can't find it, how can i run it
<david83> dmglouis, paste your /etc/network/interfaces to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<d-E-u-S> <|thunder> yes both is on
<dmglouis> daivd: ill tell you when im done
<oblib> Where do I configure standby in Dapper?
<david83> dmglouis, alright
<Admiral_Chicago> d-E-u-S: log into a fail safe terminal
<dgags> good afternoon all
<Admiral_Chicago> and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<d-E-u-S> what to do then admiral_chicago
<Vladaz> hello
<dmglouis> david: its going to take some time, my comp just froze and I had to restart
<Admiral_Chicago> use the defaults is my suggestion
<Abst> Is there a program to change the wallpaper to a random one from a dir every x minutes
<david83> dmglouis, so you have wireless and wired network at the sametime to the router??
<dmglouis> david: yes
<david83> dmglouis, what for?
<dmglouis> david: but I disabled wireless
<Vladaz> i've installed ubuntu onto my PC which has windows installed too, but it gives me this error when it boots: Kernel Panic -> not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) . I installed debian, it works fine. I changed hdd, before ubuntu was working fine too, but i can't remember if it worked with my new hdd
<Vladaz> what's wrong?
<dmglouis> david: thats the only way I can get any internet on it, through wireless
<buzzy> how can i instala maya 3d program?
<dmglouis> david: but I want to use the wired
<w30> dmglouis, and the wires (plugin port) match the static address served by the router?
<david83> dmglouis, disconnected wireless hardware ?
<apokryphos> Abst: in KDE it comes by default, yes ;-)
<dmglouis> david: yes
<Abst> apokryphos: In gnome
<jmitchj> can anyone help with this message?...Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-amd64-generic/build;
<jmitchj>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<jmitchj>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<david83> dmglouis, but it's not the pc your chatting with i hope
<dmglouis> david: no
<XenThraL> in KDE how do I change my default sound device?
<dmglouis> w30: yes
<bsdfox> how do I make a module autoload on boot? it's for an isa sound card and it doesn't auto load right now..
<david83> dmglouis, ok then take your time
<b03nto> Abst:ChangeWallpaper, but its not on repo
<Outrunner> hey i just tried to emulate ragnarok with the wine 0.9.9
<harrytuttle> jmitchj, install linux-headers-2.6.15-27-amd64-generic or something like that
<Abst> b03nto: I'll compile it, google?
<Outrunner> i got this
<Vladaz> anyon
<Vladaz> anyone
<graft> XenThraL: what are you using for sound output?
<b03nto> Abst: try http://www.gnomefiles.org/
<w30> dmglouis, have you used ping successfully to the router? or has that failed?
<XenThraL> graft, the default option, let me check..
<Outrunner> err:seh:setup_exception stack overflow 8 bytes in thread 001d eip 7ff9f041 esp 7 fa90ff8 stack 0x7fa91000-0x7fba0000
<dmglouis> w30: nope no pin
<Outrunner> any idea?
<|thunder> d-E-u-S; if your using an nvidia driver   comment out dri and glcore and add glx. that fixes it for me.
<XenThraL> graft eep I actually don't know which one kubuntu picked from the avaliable...
<dgags> folks, i have a question regarding ubuntu 6.06. I have a dual P3 with an nvidia card. Problem is, I just did an update which included the kernel and it always installs the 386 version of the kernel which has no smp, how can I have the automatic update recognize the fact that it needs to also update the 686 version so I can get smp support without having to go into synaptic and select the kernel myself?
<Abst> b03nto: I assume I could just cron this script?
<XenThraL> graft ALSA now
<Outrunner> cant anyone help? please? im desperate...
<graft> XenThraL: um, and you want to achieve what?
<w30> dmglouis," /etc/init.d/networking restart" is the command to restart networking after a configuration change. Are you ok there?
<Zaggynl> anyone knows a GUI way of mounting images (.bin, .mds, .iso) in Ubuntu?
<dmglouis> w30: i haven't done that
<Armas> Ok this is strange.
<XenThraL> graft change the hardware that plays the sound
<graft> XenThraL: you have two soundcards or what?
<XenThraL> yes
<Armas> Filelight says I have 17gb at first on /dev/hda1
<his_dudnes> Zaggynl try the command line it is realy easy
<graft> XenThraL: um, fiddle with your .asoundrc
<Armas> but upon clicking on that, I have 10.4gb
<Armas> :(
<w30> dmglouis, prolly need a sudo in front for superuser permission
<elias_> how can I change display modes in X Alt+Ctrl++/- right?
<oblib> Can anyone help me set up Suspend to RAM correctly?
<his_dudnes> hor isos at least
<dmglouis> david: ive pasted
<Zaggynl> his_dudnes, :( no known frontends?
<Armas> This is starting to get really frustrating.
<Zaggynl> I mean: 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 -r cd_image.iso /mnt/cdrom' isn't very user friendly
<his_dudnes> Zaggynl : :(((( i dont know of one but there should something
<habeeb> Greetings, can Fluxbox run without GNOME? I'm using GNOME right now, and I'm thinking of changing. Also, if Fluxbox only runs with GNOME, then how is it faster? :/
<Zaggynl> I'll google around a bit
<XenThraL> graft, um, wheres that file? sorry I'm a linux noob
<dmglouis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25827/
<kmaynard> fluxbox runs fine by itself
<david83> dmglouis, got it
<w30> dmglouis, or else use the networking application in system-admin-networking
<graft> XenThraL: ah... in your home directory... you might not have it
<graft> XenThraL: if you don't, copy /etc/asound.conf to /home/<yourusername>/.asoundrc
<XenThraL> that explains how I didn't find it
<beuno_> I setup postfix according to this:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474576.  everything seems to work, except, SMPT lets me connect, but doesn't do anything when I send the commands
<azureal> hi, i managed to mess up my ubuntu by upgrading to the edgy beta
<david83> dmglouis, you got 6 network adapters working in your system???
<azureal> i'm sitting atm on livecd, wondering whether to run the installer...
<dmglouis> david: no
<kmaynard> beuno_, try this: http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/
<dmglouis> david just 2 i think, the ehternet one and a usb wireless
<habeeb> Greetings, can Fluxbox run without GNOME? I'm using GNOME right now, and I'm thinking of changing. Also, if Fluxbox only runs with GNOME, then how is it faster? :/
<kyja> heh azureal  so did I. good thing I parted installed and rescued the old.
<krazykit> azureal: probably not a bad idea, assuming you backed up the stuff you need
<azureal> or is there a way to revert back to a previous version
<krazykit> habeeb: yes, it runs without gnome.
<habeeb> !fluxbox > habeeb
<beuno_> kmaynard, will do, thanks
<kmaynard> habeeb, fluxbox runs fine by itself
<dmglouis> david: should I erase those other entries?
<krazykit> habeeb: it runs perfectly without gnome
<kyja> you can part a drive after also
<azureal> krazykit: if i run the installer and format only / , what exactly will it format
<krazykit> azureal: everything on /
<graft> XenThraL: did that?
<azureal> krazykit: is there a way to save my ~?
<habeeb> kmaynard: Hmm, then what happens when I chose "Fluxbox" instead of Metacity, from the Sessions Menu
<XenThraL> graft,  ...nope, can't find asound.conf either
<kyja> then put a new install on and then mount the old and copy what you need from home
<kmaynard> habeeb, you could do a base install of ubuntu and install fluxbox without ever touching gnome if you wanted
<graft> XenThraL: /etc/asound.conf
<david83> dmglouis, comment them out not erase i
<krazykit> azureal: sure.  external hard drives, other partitions, CDs, DVDs.  whatever.
* Armas slams head on keyboard.
<graft> XenThraL: you definitely have that if you're using ALSA...!
<dmglouis> david: comment how? (#?)
<krazykit> azureal: technically, you could delete everything BUT /home, and not partition.
<kmaynard> habeeb, you choose fluxbox, it runs fluxbox...pretty straight forward
<azureal> krazykit: er... and then? =P
<kmaynard> Armas, careful...might ding your keyboard
<Armas> Man this is messed up.
<david83> dmglouis, yes an # before every line you want to deactivate
<krazykit> azureal: um.  tell it to install to that partition without remaking the filesystem and stuff
<XenThraL> graft, perphaps something to do with the fact I just set it as ALSA ?
<BrianB04> Hello all.
<dgags> egads, quite busy in here.
<XenThraL> graft, the file is definitly not there...
<david83> dmglouis, rausb0 and eth0 are the real adapters?
<azureal> krazykit: the installer has to format / when it installs
<Surger> Can someone tell me the name of the auto mount system or where it's config files are?
<beuno_> kmaynard, should I install dovecot then?
<krazykit> azureal: no it doesn't.
<his_dudnes> Surger :i think you whant /etc/fstab
<kmaynard> beuno_, not necessary
<graft> XenThraL: if you installed ALSA properly, it oughta be there... i'd make sure alsa is installed properly, sudo apt-get install libasound2
<david83> Surger, i guess hotplug! or newer udev
<krazykit> i've installed on premade partitions and filesystems fine, azureal... i think it was the expert/advanced thing though
<harrytuttle> azureal, not necessarily, but a backup of home is recommended
<Surger> When I plug my USB disk in it get's mounted with noexec :-\
<kyja> Surger, open a terminal and type mount or mount --help
<kmaynard> beuno_, how complex is your mail setup?
<amit> Hi all, some questions please, if i compile from source an app, how do i uninstall it?
<XenThraL> "libasound2 is already the newest version."
<Armas> kmaynard: If you delete a file while in gksudo nautilus, and then delete that file from root's .Trach in terminal, where does it go?
<Armas> .Trash*
<lamego> amit, you don't unless you use checkinstall to generate a ,deb for it
<beuno_> kmaynard, I need to setup a few accounts for 2 different domains, thats all  SMTP and POP3 only
<azureal> krazykit: expert/advanced thing? how do i do that
<dmglouis> david: yes rausb0 and eth0
<kmaynard> Armas, away?
<Armas> kmaynard: that's the problem, it's still taking up 6gb
<krazykit> azureal: dunno, i've never used the desktop install
<kmaynard> beuno_, ive done that, and i used flurdy's docs...you dont have to install everything in there, but it's a killer guide
<kyja> Surger, mount alone I think tells you the paths and names of the files that mount your disks. and help can tell you how to do it manualy
<dgags> anyone have any idea why automatic update would skip upgrading the 686 smp kernel? Whenever there's an update that includes the kernel, only the 386 one is installed leaving me to install the smp one by hand. Any ideas?
<david83> dmglouis, ok so now you got the wireless usbstick disconnected right ?
<amit> lamego, so if i didn't i need to trace the files manually and remove them, right?
<agent> how does one upload more than one attachment with a messege in launchpad?
<jtholmes> paste-ubuntu  how do i read all current msgs
<Surger> kyja: I don't want to do it manually. I want the auto mount system to work correctly.
<azureal> krazykit: i'm looking at http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=2urt285  right now
<beuno_> kmaynard, following as we speak, wish me luck  :D  (I hope what I did with the other one doesn't complicate things)
<kmaynard> Armas, its possible youre chasing the wrong windmill
<dmglouis> david: not yet im still commenting
<kyja> what drive are you having trouble with Surger ?
<wildchild> hello
<wildchild> how do I setup logitech's mic
<Surger> kyja: External USB disk
<kmaynard> beuno_, gl! holler if you need some help. i did the mysql backend and i use postgrey, but i dont do content filtering.
<Armas> kmaynard:  hmm.
<kyja> ah
<dmglouis> david: i;ve disconnected it now
<XenThraL> graft, I think I figured out how - thanks anyways :)
<krazykit> azureal: again, i don't know how to work that installer.  i don't like it, so i never used it
<beuno_> kmaynard, quick question, what would I put in "myhostname" if I'm using multiple domains?
<jtholmes> !paste-ubuntu
<kmaynard> Armas, did you have any luck with du?
<lamego> amit, use checkinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste-ubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<azureal> krazykit: ok, which installer would you recommend
<lamego> amit, checkinstall traces the files installed and creates a .deb
<kyja> I had trouble with 2 of them if I left tem plugged in on startup and had to mount as root Surger
<lamego> amit, then just remove that .deb
<Armas> kmaynard: It's too much to look through, is there a way I can shorten it?
<lamego> i mean, remove the package installed by the deb
<MrMazda> I've attempted install of 5.10 and 6.06 several times on one box that checks out in all hardware tests. Now trying edgy the same thing happens during install: "Warning: Failure while installing base packages. This will be re-attempted up to five times." On tty4 there are always various processing errors. :~(
<david83> dmglouis, now do an "ifconfig" what is running?
<amit> i'll check it out, thanks
<kmaynard> beuno_, i used my server's primary hostname (work)...all other domains are virtual. pick one, then make the others virtual
<dmglouis> eth0 and lo
<Armas> kmaynard:  du runs through some 400gb of files
<kmaynard> beuno_, you might be able to make it localhost too
<kyja> Surger, do you leave them plugged in on boot up?
<dmglouis> david: eth0 and lo
<MrMazda> e.g. corrupted filesystem tarfile
<dmglouis> david: should I comment out lo too?
<david83> dmglouis, is your wired hardware connected?
<dmglouis> david: yes
<nr4g3d> is there a toggle on Xchat that allows me to view a users list? *ducks*
<dmglouis> david: my router keeps blocking this comp
<david83> dmglouis, no lo is always nessacary
<b03nto> amit: i use stow if i compile something, and put it under opt
<Surger> kyja: Nope - I plug it in and out when I need it.
<amit> what is stow?
<david83> dmglouis, can you ping your router?
<dmglouis> david: no
<agent> is it possible to upload more than one attachment with a messege in launchpad?
<david83> dmglouis, what's your routers ip?
<dmglouis> 192.168.2.1 but thats not public i dont think
<Wodger> no thats  a private ip
<kyja> seems that ubuntu thinks they are owned by root or unknown Surger. do they show up at computer:///
<david83> right
<b03nto> amit:Stow is a tool for managing the installation of multiple software packages in the same run-time directory tree
<dmglouis> david: I'll show you some screenshots of the routers logs
<TimothyP> Hello, I can't find any repo that offers sun-java-jre
<david83> dmglouis what is in that logs?
<david83> !repository
<TimothyP> I tried deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf dapper free non-free
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<b03nto> amit:try here http://www.gnu.org/software/stow/
<his_dudnes> TimothyP: try easyubuntu
<dmglouis> david: it shows various ip addresses being blocked but they're all the ubuntu box
<TimothyP> his_dudnes: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> Hello I have a DVD video and I wish to make an ".iso" out of it, I believe I have all required files codecs and what not installed...what is the process (would appreciate a non-cli way of doing this please otherwise no thankyou) :)
<Armas> Perhaps I should just reinstall
<TimothyP> his_dudnes: it will not conflict with apt-get?
<compengi> Outrunner, do you know any ftp client?
<his_dudnes> it uses aptget
<TimothyP> ok
<his_dudnes> so i cant run at same time as upget
<kyja> Surger, try this... open System>Administration>Users and groups
<Outrunner> errr...
<Outrunner> wait a minute
<amit> i see, i have another unrelated questions if i may, does "upade-manager -c -d" outcome will be the same as installing edgy from scratch?
<Surger> kyja: I think this may be a KDE related issue - I'll go ask there. Thanks
<his_dudnes> *aptget .as you cant have 2 simultaneus aptgets running
<kyja> ok
<amit> b03nto, thanks i'll check it out
<jtholmes> david83: what url  are you  using to read pastes by dmglouis?
<manmadha> Is there any tool to convert Mp3 to wav formats?
<Outrunner> compengi go to Applications menu
<Outrunner> select Add/Remove...
<david83> !topic
<dgags> manmadha: sox
<dmglouis> david: take a look a this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v716/dmglouis/screen_router.jpg
<Outrunner> search for one there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TimothyP> easyubuntu simply crashes
<mjr> manmadha, mpg321 can do that as well as playing
<david83> jtholmes look at the rooms topic!
<TimothyP> so once again I'm looking for a jre2 repository
<jtholmes> david83: thanks
<manmadha> mjr, ya i installed it but i am failed how to run that application
<kyja> TimothyP, what does easyubuntu have that automatix dont?
<kyja> I forget
<TimothyP> I have no idea :s
<TimothyP> don't even know what easyubuntu has
<kyja> k
<Outrunner> compengi: theres gFTP there
<TimothyP> all I want is to install sun-java
<kyja> hehe
<david83> dmglouis this are all public ips from the web that your router is blocking that is totally ok
<TimothyP> www.ubuntuguide.org says how, but it doesn't say what repository
<TimothyP> and I don't think java is illegal :s
<manmadha> mjr, can u explain how to use it?
<david83> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dmglouis> david: no they're not, they all correlate with the ping attempts
<TimothyP> I have the mulvivers :s
<dmglouis> david: well most of them
<dgags> manmadha: google mpg123 mp3 to wav. It's the first hit I see.
<TimothyP> but it says it's not in there....
<TimothyP> been trough all the guids
<kyja> no, better by the guide
<dmglouis> david: and plus its a private ip
<manmadha> dgags, thank u.....
<kyja> sun screwed me up once
<dmglouis> david: only computers on the network can access it
<d-E-u-S>  I can't log in because I GNOME won't start. I tried to log in as a fail safe but I got a "server is already active for display" error
<kyja> google automatix and you will be very impressed TimothyP
<TimothyP> the packages are missing from the multivers
<b03nto> TimothyP: why not d/w java from java.sun.com and build the deb ur self
<TimothyP> ok kyja
<david83> dmglouis this are all public ips 82.x.x.x 202.x.x.x just your 192.168.x.x is private
<TimothyP> because I can't vind the java-package package either
<TimothyP> which you need to bulid a deb from the installation file
<kyja> ah
<kyja> well that will cure some hard to find and set up issues =] 
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of a way I can create an iso of a dvd movie that I have without cli
<dmglouis> david: my router is being accessed that much?
<TimothyP> the problem is that EVERY guide says they are in multvers but they are not in there
<david83> dmglouis did you have an access control or remote management on your router?
<kyja> TimothyP, have you ever enabled multiuniverse?
<dmglouis> david: i haven't enabled remote management but yes I have acess control
<willys_fueguino> hi, I need help 'cause ubuntu dont let me open my dvd...
<david83> dmglouis this is normal in the internet scanning for good ports! but normally a router doesn't log them
<chalcedony>  /ms
<chalcedony> oops
<Admiral_Chicago> willys_fueguino: have you tried right click eject
* chalcedony smiles
<david83> dmglouis how is it configured the access control?
<TimothyP> kyja I have loads of repos
<TimothyP> including multivers
<kyja> hmmm
<willys_fueguino> Admiral_Chicago, xDD yeap. Im not that noob... XDDD
<TimothyP> I have repos for w32codecs, for MP3 , dvd etc....
<TimothyP> I've been using ubuntu since the beginning
<TimothyP> I'm just saying something is missing and I don't know why
<Admiral_Chicago> wil
<dmglouis> david: well wireless is without any password
<TimothyP> as they were always there before
<chalcedony> does anyone know of a utility that will let me search in .doc documents ?
<Wodger> what have you set up or trying to set up with this router?
<TimothyP> I installed java like 50 times before
<TimothyP> but not today
<Admiral_Chicago> willys_fueguino: so that didn't help?
<kyja> TimothyP, sounds strange. but if you never seen automatix you might realy like it.
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: does "beagle" not do this
<jstarcher> If I want to refresh the apt-cache, I just do 'sudo apt-cache gencaches' right?
<kyja> beagle ??????????////
<d-E-u-S>  I can't log in because I GNOME won't start. I tried to log in as a fail safe but I got a "server is already active for display" error
<david83> dmglouis ???
<willys_fueguino> Admiral_Chicago, nop.Says that i most be root to do umount
<dmglouis> wodger: the network is already set up with winxp comps but the ubuntu comps not connecting
<TimothyP> Paddy_EIRE: do what? beagle is a desktop search tool written in mono, or are you talking about a different beagle
<dmglouis> david: what?
<Wodger> ethernet or wireless?
<david83> dmglouis you can connect to your router through wireless without password?
<david_> I am running Beryl on Ubuntu edgy, and I can't get the GTK theme to change
<dmglouis> wodger: its both but im trying to connect to wired part
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: I though that there was an option in preferences to find text within a document
<dmglouis> david: yes
<anon32> stupid question: I have a 65GB ext3 partition. How come it only has 25GB free even though the total off all the contents is only 35.7GB?
<willys_fueguino> Admiral_Chicago, says that I most be super user to do that
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: maybe im wrong, ill check
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea then
<Wodger> has the router given the ubuntu box a IP?
<jstarcher> If I want to refresh the apt-cache, I just do 'sudo apt-cache gencaches' right?
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<dmglouis> wodger: no i keeps blocking it
<willys_fueguino> someone, I need help 'cause ubuntu dont let me open my dvd...
<dmglouis> wodger; *it
<TimothyP> pff I'll change the source,s probably belgium servers that are out of sync again
<jstarcher> If I want to refresh the apt-cache, I just do 'sudo apt-cache gencaches' right? Or is it 'sudo apt-get update'?
<kmaynard> anon32, df -h  chack ALL partitions
<jstarcher> *  I mean check
<kyja> TimothyP, if you have not found it yet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25830/
<david83> dmglouis a password to get through the login screen on your router webserver http://router-ip?
<dmglouis> david: oh for that thres a password
<oblib> what does it mean when I try to rmmod a module and it says "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<TimothyP> kyja: does automatix conflict with apt-get and current repos?
<Wodger> what wireless security if any do you have?
<anon32> it says size 64G, used 36G, free 25G - somehow that doesn't add up
<kyja> no
<TimothyP> ok
<willys_fueguino> someone, I need help 'cause ubuntu dont let me open my dvd...
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: you're correct, although I could have sworn it found a document I had once just by entering the search, probably a different Distro and version of beagle
<dmglouis> wodger: none
<TimothyP> thnx
<w30> willys_fueguino, what's on the DVD?
<david83> yeah for connecting wired you don't need a password
<dgags> jstarcher: sudo apt-get update # refresh apt's cache
<TimothyP> Paddy_EIRE: normally it would, but I don't see how that would solve the current problem ;:)
<willys_fueguino> w30, Its a live dvd of a fedora core 4 based distro...
<anon32> willys_fueguino, do you have libdvdcss installed
<kmaynard> anon32, rm -rf ~/pr0n
<david83> i thought about access-control from the router that i just can be access from certain ips
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: whats the current pronlem
<TimothyP> the latest build of beagle only searcher your personal folder, every user has it's own intance of the beagled
<Paddy_EIRE> *problem
<kyja> TimothyP, but after quiting automatix read it carefuly becuase it asks if you want to replace your repo list with theres or not.
<TimothyP> the current problem is that no matter what I do I cannot locate sun-java in any of the repositories
<david_> No ideas about changing GTK themes with beryl running
<anon32> kmaynard, no... I don't have any pr0n (nice try though)
<willys_fueguino> anon32, nop. I didnt use it
<dgags> jstarcher: found it here near the bottom --> http://www.thoughtpolice.co.uk/vmware/howto/1-minute-guide.html
<jstarcher> dgags: thank you very much
<TimothyP> kyja I won't be ablet o use automatix
<anon32> willys_fueguino, DVDs are encrypted, you need a decoder
<kmaynard> rm -rf ~/warez  ?
<TimothyP> I have to get this working for non geeks, teaching them to work with synaptic is bad enough
<anon32> kmaynard, this is Linux, what can I warez?
<kyja> no? TimothyP
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: beagle can index the entire root partition aswell thats how I find most files
<anon32> no, my problem is that there's 3GB of unaccounted for data
<ruda> k
<TimothyP> I really need to figure out why it doesn't show up in the repos while every site on the internet says it should be in there
<anon32> 64-36!=25
<dgags> anon32: backup, newfs, restore.
<willys_fueguino> anon32, I can read it (explore trough the dirs and that),but I want to get it out!! xDD
<TimothyP> Paddy_EIRE: the repos can be search using apt-cache search and it's not in there
<TimothyP> beagle won't do anything else for me
<Outrunner> i need to play ragnarok online on linux... please, did anyone succeded?
<Wodger> okay try turing off all security, so wpa/wep MAC addressing and any firewall rules if that works turn back on until it breaks
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: did you pastebin your sources list
<anon32> dgags, mm, I don't have a second hard drive... are you sure that ext3 doesn't just have a 3GB overhead :-p?
<kyja> TimothyP, even after a search for "java" in synaptic it does not list java5 ?
<TimothyP> kya indeed
<b03nto> TimothyP, u can get jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin  from here http://slackware.mirrors.tds.net/pub/slackware/slackware_source/l/jre/
<david83> dmglouis is the firewall enabled so you can't connect
<TimothyP> I'll list my sources
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<TimothyP> b03nto:  THANK YOU :)
<dgags> anon32: not to my knowledge.
<willys_fueguino> anon32, I cant umount it
<cipher||> can anybody tell me how i can access my sata-raid0 on ubuntu. it wont work out of the box :/
<TimothyP> but I don't need the bin :)
<anon32> damn
<his_dudnes> anon32 :it makes sense : each file takes at lesat one inode for storing so if you have 10 files with one byte each it would take 40k o hard drive space
<TimothyP> I'll post my sources
<david83> dmglouis does ifconfig give you the same infos as you posted from /etc/network/interfaces?
<willys_fueguino> someone, I need help 'cause ubuntu dont let me unmount my dvd...
<dmglouis> daivd; yes
<dgags> anon32: I hate to be a pain in the ass, but if your HD dies, you're smoked.
<graft> argh... now audacity won't start
<b03nto> d/w the bin, after that u can make deb from it
<dmglouis> daivd: well no
<anon32> dgags, yes... I know I should have a second
<robbbb> right - window managers - what can you use as a standalone dock app?
<willys_fueguino> someone, I need help 'cause ubuntu dont let me unmount my dvd...
<b03nto> TimothyP:d/w the bin, after that u can make deb from it
<graft> stupid gtk1.x apps
<david83> dmglouis, a little bit longer answers please
<dmglouis> david and wodger: thanks a lot for your help guys
<anon32> mm, I'll just backup the smaller files to my main partition and copy the rest from my backup DVDs
<kmaynard> willys_fueguino, sudo eject
<dmglouis> david and wodger: i gtg
<TimothyP> my sources : http://blogs.homelinux.org/docs/doku.php?id=sandbox
<anon32> what's the command to delete a partition?
<dgags> anon32: otherwise I agree, there is something flaky with 3gig missing
<david83> dmglouis, how did it worked out?
<TimothyP> b03nto: I know but that doesn't work either since I need the java-package package for that and that's nowhere to be found either
<w30> willys_fueguino, some times a dvd device can get messed up and need a colc reboot to fix it. ie. uplug it from the wall.
<TimothyP> I'm telling you something is pooching me
<kmaynard> 3gb doesnt just disappear
<TimothyP> http://blogs.homelinux.org/docs/doku.php?id=sandbox
<b03nto> TimothyP : d/w the bin, after that u can make deb from it, with make-jpkg
<TimothyP> that is my repo list
<his_dudnes> anon32:cfdisk
<kmaynard> there's a logical answer for it
<david83> anon32, cfdisk /dev/hda1
<w30> colc/cold
<TimothyP> b03nto: I cannot find the make-jpkg package
<david83> dmglouis, how did it worked out?
<graft> anyone know what "Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)" means?
<anon32> and the command to repartition my working hard drive?
<dgags> anon32: I'd suggest a fsck, but not until you get a backup
<elias_>  if I start an xnest session on :1 and want to start a certain app in this nest, how would I do that from the console?
<b03nto> sudo apt-get install java-package java-common
<willys_fueguino> w30, I fixed it that way a lot of times (trust me ;-) )
<anon32> dgags, I have backups of around 35.1GB of it, and the rest I can copy to my Ubuntu partition
<WinkerR> damn xubuntu sucks
<b03nto> TimothyP: sudo apt-get install java-package java-common, its in there
<his_dudnes> anon32 cfdisk repartions,mkfs.ext3 formats the partition
<dgags> anon32: looking at the partitions is also a good idea as david83 points out.
<willys_fueguino> w30, but I dont want to do that if its possible..
<muthana_> iam have problem with applcation run http://www.5o5a.com/upload/uploads/3ab3e2451f.png
<TimothyP> how many times must I repeat :(
<TimothyP> java-package CANNOT BE FOUND
<anon32> well, time to kill my partition
<david83> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<TimothyP> jPackage java-package is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<anon32> somehow, I think gparted screwed up somewhere
<TimothyP> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<willys_fueguino> kmaynard, hello... nop. "Unmountinf failed"
<b03nto> TimothyP: oops sorry i didnt see that
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: you could try adding whichever other sources you use to my sources.list found here -->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25831/
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: java will be found no probs
<david83> TimothyP sorry but try #linux they helped me with the java thing i am not sure how i got it going but know it's going you have to select the sun-Java not the open-java thing
<TimothyP> to be honest if someone could just answer this it might helpe
<TimothyP> where are the sun-java packages supposed to be
<TimothyP> in what repo
<w30> willys_fueguino, if you have the DVD file system busy it won't eject either. I make mistakes like cd to the DVD file system as user and then su to root and forget that when I leave the DVD directory as root I am still using that DVD directory as user.
<jstarcher> anyone use Konqueror?
<jstarcher> for web browsing
<TimothyP> in the universe ? in the backports?
<kyja> automatix will install java for you though. you just have to pick opon quiting if you want to keep your old rep list.
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP:  also try using this guide it has never failed me http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper once there search for  How to install J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<kyja> but what ever :-)
<POVaddct> TimothyP: multiverse
<TimothyP> Paddy_EIRE: been there done that
<willys_fueguino> w30, nop. Its not that (already checked)
<TimothyP> ok POVaddct thank you
<TimothyP> multivers = backports or is somethign different still ?
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: with that sources.list ??
<beuno_> kmaynard, what does he mean by "Then edit the same in the pop and ssl options, if you are going to use them."
* TimothyP is thinking that the server I'm using is simply out of date
<Paddy_EIRE> TimothyP: the one I gave you
<JoshuaW> Hello?
<beuno_> in the "Pop/IMAP: Courier IMAP" section
<b03nto> TimothyP: i get java-package from this repo deb ftp://kambing.vlsm.org/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<TimothyP> ah that's the missing link
<willys_fueguino> Is there a way to force unmounting???
<TimothyP> bingo
<TimothyP> I have restricted universe
<JoshuaW> Can someone help me? I can't find an partition manager that is good and I find it impossible to install Ubuntu :P
<refnumzx> i would like to install the latest version of musicindex which requires some packages not in the repositories libarchive-dev the latest version of musicindex is 1.1.2 quite a bit ahead of ubuntu release, can anyone help?
<TimothyP> I have backports multivers
<bsdfox> why in gods name can I not play mp3s
<TimothyP> but not restricted multivers :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<TimothyP> that's what I wanted to know :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<bsdfox> I have no decoder installed? I installed libmad and libmpeg3
<TimothyP> brb I'll try now
<his_dudnes> qillys_fuegino:have you tried the command line?
<b03nto> ooo..
<dgags> bsdfox: sound works I 'spose?
<willys_fueguino> JoshuaW, try with gparted
<willys_fueguino> Is there a way to force unmounting???
<bsdfox> dgags, yeah
<JoshuaW> Would that work with Windows?
<dgags> and you have what version of ubuntu installed?
<his_dudnes> willys_fueguino :have tried the commnd line?
<bsdfox> dgags, rhythmbox and totem both say no decoder installed
<bsdfox> I have dapper
<bsdfox> 6.06.1 or something
<willys_fueguino> his_dudnes, sudo umount?? yeap. lsof | grep cdrom, ps aux | grep cdrom too
<willys_fueguino> JoshuaW, theres a live cd version...
<JoshuaW> Yeah
<david83> bsdfox install mplayer or vlc then you get the missing codecs
<dgags> i would take a look at easyubuntu (google it) it lets you optionally install codecs.
<bsdfox> I'm on dialup :(
<his_dudnes> willys :so no process is using the cd?
<willys_fueguino> Is there a way to force unmounting???
<willys_fueguino> his_dudnes, nop.
<dgags> bsdfox: what does dialup have to do with getting codecs?
<willys_fueguino> his_dudnes, unlees that I tried with the worng command...
<TimothyP> bingo that was it :)
<Solveneq> are there any java ides which arent on the stupid project system?
<TimothyP> hehe
<bsdfox> dgags, downloading mplayer is a task
<TimothyP> it was so simple
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: what r u trying to unmount
<TimothyP> there's restricted multiverse and backports multiverse and I had it in backports but not restricted
<TimothyP> :)
<dgags> bsdfox: I can understyand that. but I do not think there is a much better solution at the moment.
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, sudo umount /media/cdrom
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, sudo umount -f /media/cdrom
<bsdfox> ok
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: r u sure   you r not cd'
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: into it
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: i.e. hav u been using it
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, completely. Not in nauthilus, or in term (not as user or root)
<__zer0__> guys i have a rather strange problem after using ubuntu's update.. my screen is 'dark'.. its fine upuntil it gets to GDM, ..and the X cursor is fine, but the rest of the screen is dark
<Zaggynl> I just put a script in my nautilus-scripts directory and made it executable and whatnot (755), but it doesn't appear when I right click
<dgags> bsdfox: take a look at here: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, I been using it but now Im not.
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: ok since is i a cdrom just use the  paper clip method
<__zer0__> its like the same color dark as when the dialog that asks admin password pops up
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: since it is a cd rom use the paper clip method
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, its a dvd :-
<refnumzx> i would like to install the latest version of musicindex which requires some packages not in the repositories libarchive-dev the latest version of musicindex is 1.1.2 quite a bit ahead of ubuntu release, can anyone help?
<gandalfcome> webmin isn't in the dapper server repos. what do you guys suggest as a frontend admin on a server with no X. thanks in advance
<dgags> gandalfcome: ssh-server
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: no matter,  however  fuser -km  /media/...  will kill all procs accessing that  dvd
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino:  fuser -km  /media/cdrom
<dgags> gandalfcome: you can do the rest from command line
<gandalfcome> dgags: yes but I don't wanna setup everything by hand. does ubuntu have something like yast (suse)
<dgags> gandalfcome: hmm, still learning myself. I think apt-get has an option to do setup once a package is installed, maybe you can use that?
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, nope. Stills saying "Device bussy"
<refnumzx> willys umount -l
<Samushka> problem: i manually configured (successfully) to have both my monitors working in DUAL HEAD mode on my Geforce 6600GT... my problem is, the screens are switched... in other words, the monitor on the left is displaying the workspace on the right, and vice versa
<bsdfox> dgags, thanks I am installing it now
<gandalfcome> dgags: why not webmin?
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: well  something has it  just use the  paper clip method to eject the DVD and it will be unmounted
<bsdfox> Samushka, it's a known bug, nvidia blames X, X blames nvidia so neither of them fix it
<gandalfcome> dgags: If i install manually? (webmin)
<Samushka> any way to fix it?
<txoof> Where does apache2 stor its configuration files in ubuntu?  I need to tweak a few things and I can't seem to find httpd.conf in /etc/apache2.
<bsdfox> Samushka, not that I could find and I tried hard
<dgags> gandalfcome: I have not used webmin, but I am biased against it. Not having done much work with it I do not know it very well, but something about changing the configuration of a server from a browser gives me the chills.
<Samushka> how do i completely disable my CRT ?
<kyja> Samushka, move one monitor to the other side of the other one.
<txoof> Samushka: un plug it.
<fraroco> Hello everybody I want to mount a partition of windows how can I make it?
<dgags> txoof: may be a bit of a sledgehammer but you can try: find . -name httpd.conf
<Samushka> i tried that, X still tries to display it on that monitor,
<Powerbook`> in my apache server, how do I make it so i can type my ip address and see the page, right now only localhost does it
<txoof> dgags: yeah, I found some examples and /usr/share/apache/default-donfigs/apache/httpd.conf
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: are u familiar w/the paper clip method
<willys_fueguino> refnumzx, at last. umount -l and sudo eject
<txoof> dgags: I just don't know if those are the ones that are used.  I don't see any links from /etc/apache2.
<refnumzx> yup
<dgags> txoof: typo in there, it should read: find / -name httpd.conf
<Samushka> but it doesnt maek sence, when i had NOVELL LINUX 10 installed... it worked fine (mind you, novell had their own config panel to manage displays)
<dgags> txoof: have you looked at the init script?
<txoof> dgags: yeah, I got it.
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, yeap. XDDD But never worked... makes a really strange noise and then I reboot.
<gandalfcome> dgags: so you would configure all by hand? another question: I wanna just dump files on my server(no complex permissions). what should I use : nfs or samba
<txoof> dgags: no, I'll look there now.
<dgags> txoof: should be in /etc/init.d
<refnumzx> i would like to install the latest version of musicindex which requires some packages not in the repositories libarchive-dev the latest version of musicindex is 1.1.2 quite a bit ahead of ubuntu release, can anyone help?
<b03nto> Powerbook`: /etc/hosts maybe...
<dgags> gandalfcome: do you want it to be a fileserver? or is this a one time dump?
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: the dvd  door should have popped open a bit and the noise is the dvd spinning on plastic tray
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, i flashed my bios and everything is all good :)
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, yay for 2G of RAM!
<robbbb> now then. can i run a vmware session on one pc, but have it display on another?
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, i did have to buy a new floppy drive to do so :(
<dgags> robbbb: certainly
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: you need a heavy paper clip and push quite hard
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, I did it. It was sudo umount -l and then sudo eject
<robbbb> how do i go about doing that ?
<dgags> robbbb: gimme a sec. i need to find the link
<willys_fueguino> jtholmes, Im familiar with that but I never liked it :-
<robbbb> cool cheers
<gandalfcome> dgags: fileserver
<jazzrocker> kmaynard, but my old one was white, my case is black, and this floppy is black too... so now my case matches finally! :)
<jtholmes> willys_fueguino: ok
<txoof> dgags: it's /etc/apache2/apache2.conf in case you cared.
<dgags> gandalfcome: will the clients be windows primarily? then use samba, if they are unix use nfs.
<willys_fueguino> thanxxx a lot guys...
<Samushka> bsdfox: did u try the: 	Screen		1 "Default Screen2" LeftOf "Default Screen" (command?)
<willys_fueguino> bytes!!
<dgags> txoof: sweet. glad you found it
<WillItWork> So here's somethign for people here:  I have a major fileserver, and I've supposedly joined it the the company's Active Directory domain
<WillItWork> I'm using winbind, but wbinfo -u fails
<gandalfcome> dgags: I tried to install nfs once it sort of worked (i couldnt write to the nfs dir) is there a graphical nfs mounter for my client to connect to the server?
<dgags> robbbb: read this: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: how did you format /etc/exports?
<dgags> robbbb: there;'s a bit of a learning curve, but once you figure it out, it rocks.
<anon32> what the hell, I reformated and there was still 5GB missing disk space
<anon32> someone care to help me?
<robbbb> cool
<WillItWork> anon32: how big is the hd, and are there any other partitions?
<gandalfcome> willitwork: /srv/movies 192.168.0.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<dgags> gandalfcome: not to my knowledge. Most of everything I have ever done was from the command line using vi.
<bsdfox> Samushka, yeah.. there isn't a wayu to distinguish between the DFP or the CRT though
<bsdfox> it might work with two CRTs actually
<anon32> WillItWork, 74.5GB, 4 partitions (50MB unknown FAT partition, 65 GB ext3, 9 GB ext3, and 800MB swap)
<gandalfcome> dgags: okay I think I will decend in linux hell then :-) thanks a lot for your help
<robbbb> dgags: that seems to show installing it. i've already got it installed and running, but just want to move the display to another computer
<robbbb> if poss
<Samushka> bsdbox: check the last post @ http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77392
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: try maybe 192.168.0.*?  The CIDR notation may or not work.  the rw option plus no root squash SHOULD work...
<dgags> gandalfcome: who owns /srv/movies, and what are the permissions? (ls -la in that dir and look fir the DOT . <---
<gandalfcome> willitwork: the problem seems to be that the uid on the server and the client should match is that true
<jstarcher> how can I bind my mouse keys for konqueror?
<dgags> robbbb: gimme a sec
<jtholmes> anon32: what is missing
<Luci3n> hi i have some problems with my headphones can anyone help??
<WillItWork> anon32:  You know about rounding right?
<anon32> jtholmes, about 65GB
<anon32> WillItWork, those are all in binary bytes
<__zer0__> Has anyone ever experienced ubuntu's screen being really Dim?
<gandalfcome> willitwork: do filesystem permissions matter for nfs or is it just the nfsdaemon that will mount it
<jtholmes> anon32: 65gb  is missing
<__zer0__> the loading screen is fine.. but once i get into the login screen, it goes dim
<jstarcher> how can I bind my mouse keys for konqueror?
<anon32> jtholmes, oops, about 5GB, sorry
<jstarcher> xbindkeys?
<dgags> robbbb: ok check it out. I'll guess you have a windows box you want to display it on, but vmware server is on the linux box. You need to install VMWARE Player on the windows box.
<mwe> anon32: are you aware that hdd vendors usually define a KB as 1000 bytes whereas computers define it as 1024 bytes?
<gandalfcome> dgags:the problem seems to be that the uid on the server and the client should match is that true
<anon32> mwe, I already converted the decimal bytes to binary ones
<peteweez> Does anyone know of a SOCKS proxy server that has built-in encryption (i.e. no need to use ssh or stunnel)?  Is such a thing possible given the protocol definition?
<jtholmes> anon32: that is about correct for that size drive  there is you never get the entire disk there is native formating  info that takes up some space that u cant use
<mwe> anon32: oh
<robbbb> dgags: i want the processing to run on one pc (linux) and the display to be on another (also linux)
<WillItWork> jtholmes: really?  My math got 74.8 gb... although out of an 80 gig drive....
<dgags> robbbb: and make sure the webser piece is on the linux box. That's why I pointed you to that howto. It should have all the setups you need to do remote display.
<anon32> jtholmes, but 5GB?
<gandalfcome> dgags: do filesystem permissions matter for nfs ?
<his_dudnes> peteweez tor/privoxy is that and much more check it out
<anon32> that's 1/16 of the drive
<dgags> gandalfcome: absolutely true, they HAVE to match.
<jstarcher> how can I bind my mouse keys for konqueror?
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: AFAIK, yes, nfs authenticates the user who logs in
<Admiral_Chicago> gandalfcome: no becausi it'll be RO
<graft> anon32: you sure it's actually 80gigs?
<Luci3n> I've looked in the faqs and had no luck is seems to be a problem configuring mynsound card correctly
<graft> anon32: how many blocks on it,e tc.?
<burgermann> Hi! Since Dapper I've been having trouble with my USB, which appearantly is because of some interruptfailure. The solution is disabling ACPI on boot up, but I don't know how. So what option is nessecary to disable ACPI?
<jtholmes> anon32: ok i thought the size was 74 but even if 80gb that is not too bad do you know how to use  fdisk
<peteweez> his_dudnes: I know about that, and it's -almost- what I need...but I want to host the server myself...tor has a very high latency.  But it is a wonderful program.
<gandalfcome> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean?
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: and applies those permissions, so if nobody logs in, he won't be able to write--and neither will anyone logging in as him.
<anon32> graft, it's 74.5GB, the partition is 65GB, but it tells me there's 5GB more space on there than I have data
<Admiral_Chicago> nevermind
<robbbb> yeah the webserver part of vmware is pretty lame
<anon32> 5GB more used space*
<dgags> gandalfcome: don't forget, you have to export RW (read-write) but also mount it RW too on the other server and make sure UID's match, and perms are ok
<jtholmes> anon32: use fdisk and paste it so i  can look at it
<anon32> jtholmes, err, won't fdisk delete my partition?
<WillItWork> Does anyone here have experience with winbind?
<graft> anon32: ah, on the partition, you're worried about? that's not surprising
<bsdfox> anon32, 8% might be reserved for root
<WillItWork> anon32: NO!
<gandalfcome> willitwork: so for e.g. a movies storage which many people should be able to access i have to set the permissions to 777?
<bsdfox> I know freebsd defaults to that
<jtholmes> anon32: no  fdisk  /dev/hdXX   then   p  for print  then q for exit  then paste
<graft> anon32: often the amount of space used by files is not exactly the same as that reported, since some empty space in blocks can't be reclaimed for other uses
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: nah... all they should need is read access.. which I believe you said worked...
<dgags> gandalfcome: set it to 777 if you want them to be ab;e to write into the dir too, or put them in a group and handle it via group permissions
<JFreakCapo> hello everybody
<graft> anon32: so, there's a difference between "usable" free space and "technically" free space
<anon32> graft, the thing is, after I freshly formated it, there was still a missing 5GB
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: they may need execute?  but either way, yeah, you have the idea
<gandalfcome> dgags: so I have the same username on the too machines but probable not the same uid, right? how do I do that
<dgags> gandalfcome: incidentally, group id's need to match (numerically) from system to system too when using nfs
<graft> anon32: oh. um, so you created a 65G partition, and what reports only 60G?
<JFreakCapo> how see what device is mounting in /media/usbdisk ?? /dev/xxx
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: personally I am fond of 755
<anon32> graft, yea, it reports 60GB free, but all the partition lists report 65GB size partition
<dgags> gandalfcome: easiest way for you to do it would be just delete the old user (if feasible)... tbc
<GTX> ase
<graft> anon32: what reports 60GB free?
<WillItWork> cause it's ext3
<__zer0__> Does anyone have any idea why my ubuntu (Dapper.. just updated today) goes really DIM after it gets to the login screen? its really dark and it didnt happen until I ran the update tool
<anon32> graft, nautilus, everything, etc
<__zer0__> everything is Dim
<WillItWork> anon32: you did standard ext3 format?
<anon32> WillItWork, I used gparted
<dgags> gandalfcome: and re-create the user. If you know the numeric uid, do a useradd -u 1234 username
<graft> anon32: what does df say?
<gandalfcome> dgags: is there any possibility to use nfs as a dump share, where everyone can read and write?
<anon32> graft, 65GB, 0GB used, 60GB free
<graft> anon32: in blocks?
<WillItWork> anon32:  my bet- you're losing it to inodes.
<gandalfcome> dgags: learned something: I didnt know that I can give users a uid
<anon32> graft, how can I get it to report that?
<graft> anon32: df by itself should report in blocks
<anon32> WillItWork, explanation
<WillItWork> gandalfcome: hehe, every user has a uid
<dgags> gandalfcome: it depends on how many folks we're talking about here
<anon32> graft, oh, I df -h'ed
<gandalfcome> lets say just for the fun of it 5
<dgags> willitWork: i don';t think he realized you could set it to whatever you like.
<WillItWork> anon32: with ext3, every given x blocks is a special block called an inode which describes the contents of other blocks
<dgags> gandalfcome: then I would do this:
<anon32> are there alternative filesystems that I can use instead of ext3?
<WillItWork> anon32: certain types use more inodes than others
<his_dudnes> annon32 you can get more than  lost space with a gmail account .i ll send you an invitation if you want :P
<anon32> WillItWork, hmm..
<anon32> his_dudnes, lol
<v3l0ct> I think in ext3 1 inode = 4096 bytes
<dgags> gandalfcome: do a groupadd -u 1500 movies
<gandalfcome> okay
<WillItWork> anon32: I suggest reiser or xfs for a partition that size, or use largeblock wich give more space per inode
<WillItWork> BRB
<wildchild> how do I install plug-ins for cam and mic for aMSN ?
<dgags> gandalfcome: please wait to run these commands as I am unsure that they are syntactically correct!
<Parisi> What is a good media player ala Itunes for Ubuntu? Opinions?
<dgags> egads... i can't type fast enough
<anon32> Parisi, mplayer or VLC
<his_dudnes> WillItWork :for small files a smaller inode size is better i think
<kitche> v4l0ct: you can make the inode any size in ext3 but I think ubuntu goes by 4096
<gandalfcome> dgags: simple question in xchat which you are probably using how can I get the program to put your name in front of something I write (without having to type "dgags:")?
<Parisi> anon32, I use xmms for playing, but i i mean something to organize my library of files.
<v3l0ct> Parisi: a la iTunes --> rhythmbox, banshee or quodlibet
<anon32> Parisi, there's rythmbox
<THX-1138> Backspace?
<his_dudnes> WillItWork :i alsow think inode size can be set fo ext3 during format with mkfs
<kitche> v3l0t: that is sorry misspelled your nick
<Parisi> Is there anything as "eye candy" ?
<Samuli^> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robbbb> how would i go about building a new linux box and installing all the packages i've got on this on the 2nd?
<anon32> I just reformated as ReiserFS and got 65.02 free :-)
<dgags> gandalfcome: I'm actually on an xp box running leafChat at the moment, and I use the tab key after I put in a few chars of your nick
<gandalfcome> dgags: if you show me the how to do it theoretically i will figure it out (hopefully:)
<v3l0ct> kitche: the default is 4096 for ext3 unless specified differently
<kitche> v3l0ct: yes as
<Khmnh> 5151515151???
<mwe> !tab > gandalfcome
<THX-1138> gandalfcome:nickcomepletion = backspace?
<anon32> is there any specific problem with ReiserFS that keeps it from being the default?
<v3l0ct> kitche: i know :)
<gandalfcome> dgags, that works here too
<kitche> v3l0ct: as I said you can change it
<v3l0ct> kitche: I know that
<gandalfcome> thanks guys: TAB WORKS :)
<robbbb> how would i go about building a new linux box and installing all the packages i've got on this on the 2nd?
<dgags> gandalfcome: cool beans, let's move on, shall we?
<rlared> does it make sense to run the 686 kernel if i have an athlon xp and the k7 one is buggy?
<gandalfcome> dgags, sure
<v3l0ct> kitche: you can set it to either 2048 or 1024
<anon32> robbbb, create a hard disk image and write it to your second
<daryl_> Whats the command I type in a terminal to determine what Kernel i'm using?
<axp> hi all
<robbbb> yeah it's different hardware
<WillItWork> non32: mostly religion I think.
<anon32> daryl_, uname -r
<his_dudnes> daryl : cat /proc/version
<dgags> gandalfcome: ok, the gist is, add a group like like this: groupadd -g 2500 movies
<jbmigel> robbbb get a list of installed packages and pipe it into apt-get
<bsdfox> rlared: sure
<robbbb> how do i do that then?
<kitche> v3l0ct: I know I have mine set as default but I don't use ext3 or reiser for my system well atleats on my second hard drive I don't
<dgags> gandalfcome: then cd to /srv/movies
<axp> i wnt to install other locales on ubuntu but no go ;) i did a dpkg-reconfigure locales and still no luck!
<mwe> rlared: the k7 kernel is buggy?
<robbbb> is there a list in a file somewhere?
<v3l0ct> only thing is reiserFS is not being maintained anymore and xfs has a drawback of being unable to retreat deleted files.  Ext3 is still the best unless someone comes out iwht something better
<axp> any help out there?
<jbmigel> robbbb let me google that for you
<THX-1138> gandalfcome: try control+k for some nice tricks in most clients for bold, color, underline, etc.
<dgags> gandalfcome: do a chgrp -r movies *
<robbbb> does ubuntu work well on core duo processors?
<rlared> mwe: i get a lot more programs hanging when i use the k7, particularly with crossover office (uses wine)
<anon32> man, how come Ubuntu firefox doesn't have any of those navigation shortcuts (e.g. google wp dict)?
<dgags> gandalfcome: Crap. it's a capital R... do a chgrp -R movies *
<axp> i just have console and no X so no funny klick software
<v3l0ct> robbbb: it's a liveCD so you can check it easily ;)
<jbmigel> robbbb everything works well with duo processors... just use a smp kernel
<rlared> bsdfox: will there be performance gains from using 686 instead of 386?  is it more likely to be less stable?
<robbbb> cool
<his_dudnes> v3l0ct:i thought that you cant undelete in ext3 neither...
<gandalfcome> dgags, yeah im mostly sure about the syntax
<anon32> rlared, it depends on your memory requirements
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: you can retrieve deleted data in ext3
<robbbb> glx works well with intel video chipsets as well yea?
<anon32> if you want more than 4GB memory, you need a 64bit kernel
<bsdfox> rlared, minor performance gains, no instability increase
<Aranel> Hey, does anyone know exactly when the final release of Edgy is coming out? Dapper wouldn't install on my computer (I tried pretty much everything), so I want to see if Edgy will.
<v3l0ct> rlared: slight difference
<peteweez> Does anyone know of a SOCKS proxy server that has built-in encryption (i.e. no need to use ssh or stunnel)?  Is such a thing possible given the protocol definition?
<bsdfox> 386 is only for compatibility
<gandalfcome> dgags, a user can have more than one group (like in ntfs)?
<dgags> gandalfcome: then edit the /etc/group file (don't know if there's a sys util to modify it) and add each username to the movies lines like so:
<v3l0ct> rlared: it's as stable as any other
<jtholmes> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<kitche> peteweez: tor
<rlared> ok. . . i don't know why i am having problems with the k7 one
<his_dudnes> v3l0ct:have you got a URL to point me to?
<jtholmes> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<peteweez> kitche: not what I'm looking for, but it's a good prog
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: let me look
<jtholmes> !release
<rlared> but come to think of it, gentoo had problems with the athlon kernel also. . . maybe the code is messed up or something
<dgags> gandalfcome: movies:x:2500:dgags,gandal,Willitwork     etc....
<graft> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<peteweez> kitche: I want something I can host from my computer, and operate a private proxy
<robbbb> !fuckoff
<jtholmes> thank you went all  around it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuckoff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__zer0__> Can anyone help me with my screen being so Dim? My Ubuntu was running fine until I applied the recent updates... now after the bootprogress bar my screen is Dim (nothing is wrong with my monitor)
<Aranel> Thanks
<gandalfcome> dgags, what does :x:2500 mean>
<kitche> peteweez: yes tor can do that if you set it as a server
<gandalfcome> dgags, what does :x:2500 mean?
<bsdfox> haha
<peteweez> kitche: but that does the public tor network
<peteweez> I want my own proxy
<peteweez> self-contained
<axp> no help here ?!?
<jstarcher> yes
<jstarcher> there is
<jstarcher> what is the query
<kitche> peteweez: last tiem I knew you could set a private tor server up
<bz0b> Can someone tell me what the command is to stop startup programs?
<dermdaly> anyone available to help troubleshoot Wireless ?
<dgags> gandalfcome: hold on a sec... phone call
<bz0b> e.g. network-manager-gnome
<peteweez> kitche: Oh really?  I was unaware...I'll check.  Thanks.
<gandalfcome> dgags, sure
<jtholmes> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbmigel> robbbb http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<jstarcher> bz0b: killall
<bz0b> jstarcher: i mean like it runs at startup
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: you can start here, anything else use google "google is your friend"  javascript:openExternal('https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-March/msg01665.html')
<bz0b> jstarcher: how do i prevent it from running at startup
<jstarcher> oh
<robbbb> jbmigel: thanks for that
<jstarcher> what WM are you on
<jbmigel> robbbb np
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: you can start here, anything else use google "google is your friend"  https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-March/msg01665.html
<bz0b> jstarcher: gnome
<peteweez> kitche: yeah that'd work, but it's not much better than using stunnel...I just want something where the clients can just point their browser to my proxy and get encryption without installing any extra software to support said encryption.
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: it's not as simple as ext2 but it can be done
<jstarcher> bz0b: there should be a GUI in the admin menu somewhere
<kitche> peteweez: ah ok I think Squid can do it as well but I never used Squid
<dgags> gandalfcome: that represents what the line would look like
<robbbb> so what would you say is the major advantages of linux over windows?
<his_dudnes> v3l0ct:thanks a lot althow the pain i suffered wont heal  :)
<Tailsfan> Question, What is the difference between the server and regualr editons of Ubuntu besides the File sizes
<anon32> gah, why is the default access path for drives /boot?
<badock> hello all
<peteweez> kitche: checked that too, but I don't think that'll do it...thanks for caring tho.
<Zarephath> Is there anyway to cd during a ftp session with a folder name like Japanese landscapes? I tried single quotes...it doesn't like that...
<kitche> Tailsfan: the server edition installs no Gui by default
<THX-1138> robbbb: Nothing wrong with free as in freedom to tweak it 'til it suits you.
<gandalfcome> dgags, sure I mean what does the x and the 2500 stand for?
<bz0b> jstarcher: nope i already checked
<badock> is there a way to obain the list of all the packages i've installed, and with the date of the installation ?
<peteweez> yeah you can ssh tunnel into squid, but again, that requires users to install putty or ssh
<robbbb> anyone else?
<bz0b> does anyone know the CLI command for turning off startup programs
<gandalfcome> dgags, so nfs looks for uid or groupid
<anon32> I formated back to ext3 so I could run df for diagnosing my previous problem
<Tailsfan> Well with the file size, Is there a way to install the server with a GUI
<anon32> /dev/sda2             67108372    131228  63568152   1% /media/Documents
<Zarephath> bz0b: You could sudo apt-cache search *.* >> myfilename
<THX-1138> Zarephath: Having trouble with spaces in the folder name?  folder\ name
<dgags> gandalfcome: the x is where the password would have been in many years past, and the 2500 is the numeric GID you assigned with the groupadd -g 2500 movies line
<anon32> so, can anyone explain why 4.6GB are missing?
<jstarcher> bz0b: one sec
<Zarephath> THX-1138: Yep..however this is during ftp..
<kitche> Tailsfan: yes after you install you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<jbmigel> anon32 are you sure you have a 65GB drive?
<Tailsfan> Because I only have a limited amount of space for a dual-boot
<THX-1138> Zarephath: try %20 maybe?
<anon32> jbmigel, I have a 74.5GB drive, that's a 65GB partition
<Zarephath> THX-1138: Huh? cd %20
<gandalfcome> dgags, I mean isnt it kind of a security risk if only the id have too match? I can't recall that I had to put in a password when i mounted ntfs
<__zer0__> Ive got a serious problem since I updated with Ubuntu's updater, and now my screen is VERY dim? It only goes dim after I get past the Loading screen, and even when its dim, the X cursor is light
<his_dudnes> anon32 :the  gnome stole it ...
<bsdfox> anon32, I told you already, there is a certain amount set aside for root to use
<dgags> gandalfcome: yes it is.
<lluka> hey can someone help me with my fstab, im trying to make it read write for user 1000
<THX-1138> Zarephath: to replace any spaces in the file%20name
<v3l0ct> his_dudnes: np :)
<anon32> so, I have a choice between ext2, ext3, ReiserFS, and XFS
<anon32> which one?
<wildchild> whywon't install easycam or easycam2 despite I added deb file into my /etc/apt/source.list and update it :S
<anon32> bsdfox, and how do I fix that?
<gandalfcome> okay so what is there a better way?
<dgags> gandalfcome: that's why folks don't nfs over the internet, just in offices behind firewalls
<kitche> bsdfox: umm actually it's not set aside it's usually part of / in the /root directory
<gandalfcome> dgags, okay so the best way would be...?
<Zarephath> THX-1138: Thanks....I did it the first way you showed me...I just didn't put a space betwee \ name the first time...
<bsdfox> it's a security measure so no user can lock up the system by filling the disks
<kmaynard> nfs rules my home network
<jstarcher> bz0b: this should be the file /etc/inittab
<Tailsfan> and another question about the server install, does that installation include the programs that the regular Ubuntu includes
<penguinone_> hello
<anon32> so, using a non-ext filesystem fixes my problem, but which do I choose, XFS, Reiser, or JFS?
<kmaynard> Tailsfan, like what?
<bsdfox> kitche, at least on freebsd the default install reserves 8% of (I think) every partition for root
<paolob-parroquia> hi guys! how much ram does the standard ubuntu kernel support ?
<anon32> anyone offer a solution?
<bsdfox> or a certain percent at least
<dgags> gandalfcome: well, there's a way to run nfs in a tunneled SSH session...
<Tailsfan> GIMP, OOo for example
<dermdaly> Havin trouble with prism54, islsm, ndiswrapper, etc.  Anyone up on this
<kmaynard> paolob-parroquia, as much as your hardware can handle
<bsdfox> anon32, I've always gotten along with reiserfs
<dgags> gandalfcome: but every level you add just increases complexity.
<v3l0ct> paolob-parroquia: up to 4Gb i would assume
<bsdfox> probably not on /home
<paolob-parroquia> kmaynard, I have 4 G, but the kernel only see 3. What could be the problem?
<gandalfcome> dgags, okay i see
<bz0b> Zarephath: ok, for instance, I installed network-manager-gnome, and whenever i boot my p.c. its gui starts up with it, how do i turn off that program from starting up
<v3l0ct> paolob-parroquia: maybe is just 1GB, you would have to recompile for it to support more
<dgags> gandalfcome: folks that do sys-admin for a living make good scratch, because most problems are like yours. DEEP.
<Juhaz> anon32, you can change the amount of reserved space with tune2fs
<bz0b> Zarephath: am i being specific enough
<anon32> Juhaz, is that included?
<paolob-parroquia> v3l0ct, doesn't exist in ubuntu a kernel that support more ram?
<Juhaz> sure
<gandalfcome> dgags, next question:D is it possible to run samba without knowing the users, so that everyone including unknwn persons can drop something in that
<paolob-parroquia> v3l0ct, no, that's wrong, because I see 3 G
<jstarcher> bz0b: your talking about the linux equivalent to 'msconfig' am I right?
<dgags> gandalfcome: it's not just, click here, click there and you're done. There's always a trade off for functionality.
<v3l0ct> paolob-parroquia: have you looked?
<bz0b> jstarcher: yes, but in shell
<paolob-parroquia> v3l0ct, Mem:       2981636    2735024     246612          0     258704    2052784
<v3l0ct> paolob-parroquia: i'm not wrong, if you have high mem support you would see 4
<dgags> gandalfcome: I'm much less versed in samba, but I do believe there is a concept of guest users that would accomplish what you're asking.
<__zer0__> My screen has become very dark after I used ubuntu's updater? Is there some program that controls Screen Dimming?
<gandalfcome> dgags, i know that but im trying to learn linux so I can get the functionality i need
<bz0b> jstarcher: i have done it before, i just forgot what the command was, since i haven't used linux in about 5 months
<jbmigel> paolob-parroquia: 32bit chips are restricted to 3.2GB ram.. ref http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=300277
<anon32> how much is 852248 blocks?
<v3l0ct> paolob-parroquia: recompile high mem support in the kernel unless you find one in synaptic
<gandalfcome> dgags, okay perfect. thanks a lot I learned much, hope I didnt go on your nerves too much ;-) thanks again
<paolob-parroquia> jbmigel, do you mean I won't ever see 4G, whatever kernel I put?
<kmaynard> paolob-parroquia, linux is only limited by your hardware as far as ram support
<dgags> gandalfcome: learning is good. I don't want you to think I'm coming down on you for that, I just have a knack for stating the obvious at times :)
<gandalfcome> dgags, sure no worries
<kmaynard> if your mobo supports a full 4, you'll get a full 4
<jbmigel> paolob-parroquia: the kernel has to reserve some address space for pci cards and network interfaces... get a 64bit cpu if you need more than 3.2
<jstarcher> bz0b: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_run_programs_on_startup_when_login_into_GNOME
<kmaynard> otherwise, you're sol
<jstarcher> bz0b: that's the GUI I was talking about earier.
<bz0b> jstarcher: ok, thank you very much
<v3l0ct> I'm sure he sees 4 Gb in windows, why would he have 4GB if it wasn't supported
<v3l0ct> by his hardware
<Homer_Linux> hiya ppl what program can i burn by backedup ps2 games with ;)
<axp> any help on changing locales in ubuntu?
<axp> Homer_Linux: cdrdao?
<knut_> hello
<knut_> ive installed java and the JRE, but why are the applets not working?
<knut_> i have a 64bit system and use firefox
<Chastaghir> Hello all, I've a question about latex. Any specialists here?
<Homer_Linux> ok thanks was not  sure if was that easy
<axp> Chastaghir: .
<Salihu> Is Ubuntu going to run well (i.e., a relatively "snappy" response) on a 1 GHz PIII with 512 MB? or should I try something "lighter"?
<dgags> axp: see this: http://www.quotesdb.info/undernet/ubuntu/18Jan2006/1.html
<axp> dgags: i just have a text terminal ;)
<kmaynard> Salihu, it'll be laggy, but suffiicient
<kmaynard> throw more ram at it, or try xfce4
<orion2012> Salihu: YMMV, although Ubuntu has the added bonus of trying XFCE4 and others with a simple apt-get...
<kmaynard> with a little patience it'll be fine
<dgags> axp hang on...
<wildchild> how do I mount /dev/video0 ?
<Salihu> OK...  Thanks for your opinions...
<Chastaghir> I'm despairing on adding an new .sty to my tetex distribution. I've read many Howtos, always getting the annoying error message: File `CV.sty' not found.
<orion2012> wildchild: err, you can't
<his_dudnes> wildchild its not mountable
<kmaynard> Salihu, apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<wildchild> hm
<kmaynard> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jrib> Salihu: what are you doing to add it?
<mthakur> hello i need urgent help :D
<wildchild> I can't install web cam
<wildchild> so far I wass only able to install camorama
<Salihu> Thanks for the suggestion kmaynard...  That sounds like a good idea.
<wildchild> but this doesn't help me couse I need codecds..
<jrib> Chastaghir: what are you doing to add it?  (sorry wrong name Salihu )
<Salihu> jrib: It is going to go on an old compaq...  The only OS on the computer.
<Salihu> Ignore the previous...
<Chastaghir> I've added a local texmf path to my home directory and executed a texhash
<axp> Chastaghir: there is a way where you can make a user sty driectory in your home directory and the you need to export the path with LATEX**** i don't know exactly the export path
<Chastaghir> an ls-R file was added
<axp> run mktex or similar
<dgags> axp: i think it's in /etc/ somewhere... (i know, that answer sucks bad)
<Archville> Hi.
<wildchild> how do I install microphone plug-in for aMSN
<HexDump> hi all!
<axp> dgags: no, you have to put in in your .profile like your PATH env!  search google for: customized TEXENV or somethin!
<HexDump> just a little question, I need to download some packages for deving, like autoconf, etc... the problem is that adept does not find them in any repository. Do you know of any good one for deving stuff? or another way to get them?. Thanks in advance
<anon32> what's the fstab label for a ReiserFS volume?
<dgags> axp: did you try man locale?
<sethk> anon32, labels are arbitrary names, you can use anything
<segfault> anon32, reiserfs
<jbmigel> HexDump sudo apt-get install build-essential
<anon32> thanks
<axp> dgags: i did, but in debian there is a way to generate locales withj dpkg-reconfigure
<__zer0__> Does anyone know why my screen becomes dim after the bootup sequence? This happened right after I updated
<ArrenLex> dpkg-reconfigure locales?
<ArrenLex> Or maybe locale?
<sethk> anon32, that's the file system type, not the label.
<axp> ArrenLex: i did!
<__zer0__> The cursor is still light, but the desktop and all windows is DIM
<echoz_ubuntu2> hi
<ArrenLex> axp: what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<anon32> sethk, yea, it's what you label the file system as...
<HexDump> jbmigel: could you tell me what is this build-essential thing? (sorry I'n newbie to linux). I suppose will be an alias for agroup of dev utils, am I right?
<anon32> that answered my question
<sethk> anon32, no, the file system also has a label
<axp> ArrenLex: i have en_US and want de_AT@ISO8859-15
<sethk> it answered a different question, but maybe he's lucky and assumed the right thing.  :)
<ArrenLex> HexDump: apt-get install build-essential. Will get you the compiler, the libc headers, etc.
<jbmigel> HexDump it is a package that contains all your dev stuff... gcc, make etc. yes your right
<ArrenLex> axp: and what does dpkg-reconfigure locales tell you?
<gandolfthewizard> hi all
<IconoclasticGoat> I'm a Linux newbie.  I recently installed Ubuntu, then installed it again from the LiveCD after I realized I had screwed up some things.  Now when I boot up I get two different sets of Ubuntu on the screen to choose my OS, with the same kernel.  How can I uninstall the old version?
<axp> Generating locales: en_US.........         but  i need de_AT
<Xyc0> I checked out the Wiki for my laptop and it says that hibernation and suspend should work, I don't understand what I am doing wrong.
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, it's unlikely that you really have two
<Xyc0> IconoclasticGoat: that is just the updated kernel
<ArrenLex> axp: have you googled for "debian add locales" or "ubuntu add locales"?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you just have a duplicate in the menu
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you can remove it by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, so it's not occupying twice the disk space?
<gandolfthewizard> how do i install crossover on ubuntu
<ArrenLex> IconoclasticGoat: try grub-update or update-grub
<axp> ArrenLex: on this machine i only have console and its really no fun these days to surf the web in a console
<IconoclasticGoat> Thank you very much everyone.
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, not unless you told it to use half the first time, and told it to use the other half the next time
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, post your menu.lst, then we can tell you whether there are really two, or just one
<Xyc0> or he can pastebin it
<Xyc0> and not flood the channel
<HexDump> jbmigel : I'm curious, I want some dev utils to build my own toolchain, is there anyway to only download the ones I need? becasue I have an script that will download all new versions of gcc, g++, etc... from repositories and then compile them for my psp
<sethk> Xyc0, I didn't say to paste to the channel, I said to post, which means to use the pastebin
<HexDump> jbmigel: I think it is a waste of space to download it all, am I right?
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, okay, i'll do that later.
<dgags> axp: seems you need to add the locale you want to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and then run dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Xyc0> sethk: he already admitted to being a linux newb, try to help him out by not assuming
<sethk> Xyc0, I'm not assuming anything
<MrMazda> edgy net installer: "No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources...." :~(
<dgags> axp: For a list of valid locales you can search through "/usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED".
<ArrenLex> axp: regardless, if you have to, you can. Try the w3m console browser; I believe it's pre-installed in ubuntu.
<MrMazda> how is this possible?
<jbmigel> HexDump do you plan to compile your own toolchain or are you saying your will download one?
<IconoclasticGoat> Xyc0, I can find the menu.lst file, it's ok.
<IconoclasticGoat> Back in a bit...
<HexDump> jbmigel: I will download it, and compile it (where I say I, I mean the script will do for me)
<steve> trying to run a java RMI app on my Dapper setup.  But I get accessdenied exceptions.  What do i have to do?
<sethk> HexDump, you need the compiler to build your toolchain, unless you want to go through the bootstrap procedure which is rather difficult.
<Xyc0> Does anyone else see pretty colors when they try to suspend/hibernate?
<dazeddan2001> Hi a friend installed Ubuntu on my machine. How in the heck do I install Google Earth? I downloaded it but I don't see any install app.
<Xyc0> steve: are you running as sudo
<HexDump> sethk: ouch, I'm dumb, you?e right, I need gcc for cross compiling... dumb of me
<jbmigel> HexDump, if you install build-essential your script should be able to build your toolchain. gcc and make are not large packages dont worry about it
<steve> Xyc0, no.  should i be?  and what, exactly?  everything?
<Xyc0> dazeddan2001: google earth is a win32 executable
<dazeddan2001> I downloaded the Linux version
<sethk> HexDump, or even for native compiling unless you want to bootstrap
<ArrenLex> dazeddan: have you tried running it?
<steve> Xyc0, I'm binding to port 22000, so it's not reserved...
<jrib> dazeddan2001: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&topic=1135
<Xyc0> dazeddan2001: unless they made it opensource when I was sleeping
<mcphail> dazeddan2001: just execute the .bin file
<ArrenLex> dazzedan: sudo chmod +x <file> and then ./<file>
<HexDump> jbmigel: yes yes, thanks a lot for the help. By the well, I? having a great time with ubuntu, just switched from winxp (vista scares me) :D
<dazeddan2001> I double clicked it and get "Could not open the file /home/ubuntu/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin."
<Xyc0> steve: what is the command you are using?
<HexDump> jbmigel: the only thing I miss from win, is visual studio .net (c#) and windows forms :(
<mcphail> dazeddan2001: use the terminal
<ArrenLex> dazeddan: you probably don't have execute permissions. Go to a terminal and do what I told you.
<jbmigel> HexDump yes welcome to gnu/linux. also good luck hacking your psp
<lebafar> I am looking for a different bit torrent client from the oficial. Could someone help me on that please?
<ArrenLex> dazeddan: after you give yourself exec permission through the term, you should be able to double-click.
<kitche> !bittorrent
<rambo3> HexDump, mono ?
<steve> Xyc0, First: rmiregistry;  Then: java -cp myclasspath myRMIServer
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 580 kB
<THX-1138> azureus - mentioned a lot
<dazeddan2001> ok
<dazeddan2001> I will try it
<dazeddan2001> thanks
<HexDump> jbmigel: nah no problem, I developed for it on windows, I made (last version is a port) pspectrum (great speccy fan here) :D
<MrOregon> is there a channel for compiz support in ubuntu?
<Xyc0> steve: are you in sudo?
<steve> Xyc0, no
<Xyc0> steve: sudo -s
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-xgl
<Xyc0> then try the commands
<kitche> lebafar: yeah you can use azreus or rtorrent there is a lot of torrent clients but rtorrent is probably not what you want
<sethk> HexDump, there is an implementation of c#.  the development environment might not be as slick, but it is much more powerful once you learn it.
<kmaynard> bittorrent has a good client
<lebafar> is rtorrent too bad?
<jmcstev> help on Ubuntu-FAI
<HexDump> sethk: I know but windows forms is an important thing for me.
<kitche> lebafar: it's ncurses based
<dgags> axp: any luck?
<kitche> kmaynard: lebafar said doesn't want bittorrent
<lebafar> I think Azureus is java based...
<Xyc0> I need help with hibernation on a dell 5150, can someone point me in the right direction?
<sethk> HexDump, that functionality is available.  it's just the visual studio part that isn't as slick.
<lluka> hey does anyone know how to mount an ext3 volume with user privilages?
<IconoclasticGoat> Okay, I have my menu.lst file up, and I think it's two separate versions.
<THX-1138> #ubuntu-offtopic torrent clients
<lebafar> I want something light and complete.
<jbmigel> lebafar yes azureus needs java... look into utorrent
<segfault> lluka, man mount
<steve> Xyc0, still no luck.  java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:22000 connect,resolve
<ArrenLex> lluka: how are you mounting?
<HexDump> sethk: do we have a gui building tool too?
<Xyc0> steve: what are you trying to do?
<lluka> i want to do it via fstab
<knut_> which package is missing ?
<lebafar> utorrent is a client?
<knut_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<knut_> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<knut_> /usr/lib/opera/9.02-20060919.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dazeddan2001> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<kmaynard> kitche, thats what i get for going afk
<Xyc0> steve:ultimately
<IconoclasticGoat> Here's what I'm using now:  title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
<IconoclasticGoat> root            (hd0,5)
<IconoclasticGoat> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash
<IconoclasticGoat> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
<IconoclasticGoat> savedefault
<IconoclasticGoat> boot
<THX-1138> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ArrenLex> lluka, in your options field in fstab, just add "users". In fact, you should probably look at "man fstab".
<Xyc0> sigh, told you sethk
<jbmigel> wow
<segfault> !pastebin
<dazeddan2001> how do I open the file through this?
<ArrenLex> users -> user, actually.
<steve> Xyc0, I'm writing a java RMI program...
<ArrenLex> Don't remember; on a windows machine.
<steve> Xyc0, learning RMI
<lebafar> whats RMI?
<steve> lebafar, Java Remote Method Invocation
<lebafar> oh.. ok.
<sethk> steve, there are other similar technologies that you may also want to look at
<steve> lebafar, it's not important if you don't know what it is....
<lebafar> So last word is utorrent ?
<knut_> does anyone know which package i need?
<lluka> it gives me errors if i add uid , gid, or umask
<Xyc0> IconoclasticGoat: we cannot see your info because you did not use pastebin
<lluka> im guessing those arent ext3 options
<steve> sethk, like CORBA?  I pretty much must learn RMI
<wildchild> Why my mozilla won't execute: Cant execute aplication: mozilla url$. Check preferences
<lebafar> steve I am learning java so I got interested.
<steve> sethk, and this SHOULD work.
<HexDump> by the way kopete roolz, I was not used to have all this protocols in one program :D
<ArrenLex> lluka, "umask=000" to the options field, after a comma.
<sethk> steve, RMI is really a special case of corba
<segfault> lluka, why not perms of actual files
<segfault> lluka, why not change perms of actual files on ext3  vol
<sethk> steve, RMI has a corba compliant mode and java rmi clients can talk to other programs using corba, also
<IconoclasticGoat> 1. Sorry, here it is again with paste: 2. title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 3. root            (hd0,5) 4. kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hda6 ro quiet splash 5. initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386 6. savedefault 7. boot 8.
<jmcstev> help with Ubuntu Dapper and FAI
<lluka> because its a pain in the butt to keep doing that :/
<sethk> steve, I wasn't saying not to learn rmi, I was saying there is other neat stuff also.
<Xyc0> steve: yea, what sethk said
<IconoclasticGoat> That's the Ubuntu I'm using.
<IconoclasticGoat> This is the other Ubuntu listed in menu.lst:
<lebafar> well, bbl! thank you guys!
<THX-1138> !paste > Iconoclasticgoat
<IconoclasticGoat> 1. # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for an existing 2. # linux installation on /dev/hda3. 3. title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 (on /dev/hda3) 4. root            (hd0,2) 5. kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda3 ro quiet splash 6. initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386 7. savedefault 8. boot
<steve> sethk, Xyc0 , doesn't matter.  I have to write a distributed app for my CS course.  We've already decided to use RMI.  Just gotta get some basic apps working on my laptop.... >.<
<THX-1138> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<HexDump> sethk: could you confirm the gui designer thing?
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: ?
<Xyc0> IconoclasticGoat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kmaynard> whiskey tango foxtrot
<THX-1138> Iconoclasticgoat flood
<steve> sethk, Xyc0 , but i know there's lots of cool stuffs :)
<dazeddan2001> How do I "Give myself Permission"?
<anon32> help, how can I quickly replace the owner on multiple files?
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: he didnt flood it was all one paragraph
<Xyc0> dazeddan2001: chmod
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dazeddan2001> Thats it? Just type chmod?
<lluka> how can i make it read write first before i use man fstab
<lluka> ?
<THX-1138> gnomefreak ok, - he has done it severaltimes - likely very new to channel.
<sethk> HexDump, I've tried some gui designers, yes, but I do o/s and device driver programming so I really don't pay attention to designer tools.  They do exist, and shouldn't be hard to find.
<anon32> again, how can I quickly change the owner on multiple files?
<Xyc0> dazeddan2001: no, that is the program that will allow you to change permissions
<IconoclasticGoat> I don't know how to use paste to put the text in the channel.
<sethk> anon32, chmod
<sethk> anon32, chmod takes a list of files
<gnomefreak> IconoclasticGoat: at 17:40 you did flood please use pastebin to paste text
<HexDump> sethk: ok mate. c ya laters, it is time to sleep. bye all
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: sorry i had to scroll farther
<sethk> anon32, you can use it with -R to change files in subdirectories also
<Tailsfan> !ubotu server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - nice channel. appreciate your efforts.
<anon32> sethk, but chmod just changes permissions
<anon32> I want to change owner
<gnomefreak> anon32: owner =permissions
<THX-1138> anon32 - the chown command
<IconoclasticGoat> anon32: use chown.
<kitche> anon32: use chown
<jstarcher> how do I show the processes that are running? I forget the command :-(
<anon32> lol, thanks
<THX-1138> jstarcher: ps -e
<erUSUL> jstarcher: ps ax
<lluka> any way to chmod the entire partition?
<dazeddan2001> Do I type chmod 777 -c?
<jmcstev> ps auxww
<anon32> do I use a gid or a name?
<jstarcher> thanks
<kitche> anon32: chown user:group
<THX-1138> anon32  both or neither did that help?
<anon32> ok, thanks
<lluka> nvm made it work
<lluka> :D
<anon32> can I chown a directory?
<lluka> chmod -R
<lluka> makes it do all the files and folders
<Xyc0> !ubotu hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmcstev> Can I perfom Netinstall with the alternate cd of dapper?
<anon32> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<THX-1138> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<sethk> dazeddan2001, it's better to use symbols with chmod instead of numbers.  such as   chmod a+rwx (give execute, read, and write permission to all) for example
<IconoclasticGoat> !pastelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethk> anon32, yes
<sethk> anon32, the x permission on a directory mean search (it's execute permission for a file)
<benjamin> Any one knows how i change name on the NFS-icons on the desktop?
<anon32> ok, example syntax for chowning a directory (I'm a noob)?
<sethk> anon32, cp -av
<sethk> anon32, I have say /usr/d1, and I do mkdir /usr/d2,   cd /usr/d2    cp -av /usr/d1/. .
<sethk> anon32, note the two dots
<kitche> anon32: chown user:group <directory>
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, if there are different kernels listed for the Ubuntu entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst, does that mean that I have Ubuntu installed twice?
<sethk> anon32, the dot refers to the directory.  use the . instead of * because * misses hidden files.
<Xyc0> Anyone here know how I can fix my hibernation?
<dazeddan2001> Missing operand after 'a+rwx'
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, no, you may have two kernels, but not two installations.
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, is the    root=    part the same for both?
<IconoclasticGoat> one moment...
<IconoclasticGoat> no, one says root (hd0,5) and the other says root (hd0,2)
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, then you probably do have two installations
<IconoclasticGoat> okay... how can I get rid of the (hd0,2) installation?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you can reuse the partition as file space
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, is that what you mean?
<IconoclasticGoat> Yes
<anon32> yay, chown does wonders
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, how do I do that?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you would do something like this:    mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3
<anon32> why can't nautilus do a recursive permissions/ownership change?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, which creates a new file system on /dev/hda3 (which is the same as hd0,2 in grub)
<dazeddan2001> OK I typed chmod a+awx and got "missing operand after a+awx"
<dazeddan2001> I mean rwx
<sethk> dazeddan2001, yes, you do have to give it at least one file name to change
<Abst> dazeddan2001: Type the filename after it
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk: I'll try that, thanks.
<g333k_work> Hello, I just install edgy but I forgot my password, what can I dot?
<Abst> E.g. chmod +x FILE.TXT
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, after that you have to mount it.
<tecta> hmm, why does azureus require mozilla-browser even though I have firefox?
<evol_> g333k_work: boot into single user mode and change the password
<anon32> tecta, it uses mozilla-browser's libraries to pop annoying donation requests from you
<g333k_work> evol_, how to do that?
<tecta> anon32, =\ i don't want 2 browsers installed
<anon32> if I uninstall some packages that are default in Ubuntu, will that mess up my system?
<MrMazda> edgy net installer: "An error was returned while trying to install the initramfs-tools package onto the target system." :~(
<anon32> tecta, I didn't like that either... mozilla is massive
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk: If I mount it in the command line, will it continue to be mounted when I restart my computer?
<evol_> g333k_work: boot he machine and enter init=/bin/bash as an extra parameter to the grub options. once you get a prompt you can use passwd to set the password
<Flannel> anon32: not usually
<lele_> @sethk: i don't think so
<anon32> IconoclasticGoat, you need to edit /etc/fstab for that
<Flannel> evol_, g333k_work, no need to do that.  Use the recovery console, already in your grub menu, here's a link once youre there
<anon32> Flannel, ok, so if I were to deinstall evolution?
<g333k_work> evol_, so I will be root?
<Flannel> g333k_work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<evol_> g333k_work: yes
<Flannel> anon32: that'd be fine.  You'll be forced to remove ubuntu-desktop (the meta package) but you'll still be fine.  You'll need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop (and therefore evolution) to upgrade to edgy and beyond and stuff though
<anon32> Flannel, so, I need it for dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> anon32: you'll need the meta packages, yes.
<anon32> ............
<evol_> Flannel: is recovery mode the same as single user mode?
<Flannel> evol_: recovery is single user mode, yes.
<jackrazz> hey everyone
<anon32> and what does nautilus depend on for thumbnails?
<anon32> video thumbnails*
<evol_> Flannel: nice!
<Subhuman> anon32, gstreamer
<lele_> who have solved problems with ATI 3D?
<IconoclasticGoat> What should my mountpoint be if I just want it for free disk space?
<Subhuman> and to make the thumbnail,. it needs to have the right plugins/codecs of coure
<Flannel> IconoclasticGoat: where do you want your free disk space? what for?
<johso> hiya folks.
<tecta> weird, when I open up camorama (webcam app) nothing appears just lines, and i have spca5xx loaded for my camera
<echoz_ubuntu2> hi anyone ...now that i have easyubuntu installed how do i invoke it?   (noob here sorry)
<anon32> Subhuman, so, if I remove totem, will I still have thumbnails?
<IconoclasticGoat> Flannel: I just want it available for data to be written to.
<Subhuman> anon32, yes
<IconoclasticGoat> By Ubuntu.
<anon32> Subhuman, is totem just a frontend to a massive backend for video playback?
<Subhuman> anon32, yes
#ubuntu 2006-10-07
<Flannel> IconoclasticGoat: right, but what data?  personal data of your own? or every user?
<anon32> ugh....
<Subhuman> it either uses xine (the better one) or gstreamer (which uses open codecs, so therfore doesnt play as much)
<johso> I was just about to reinstall Ubuntu Dapper, but my drive can't read the Ubuntu cd that I've just burned.  It works, I've just tested with another computer. What are my options?
<anon32> last nooby question - how do I edit mp3 tags?
<IconoclasticGoat> Flannel: This is my personal computer, so it doesn't really matter, so I'd say personal data.
<johso> I was thinking if there were alternativ installation methods
<evol_> johso: error message?
<anon32> johso, apt-get dist-upgrade
<IconoclasticGoat> Can two different file systems have the same mount point?
<jstarcher> lol whats this process I have running 'hald'?
<anon32> oh wait, are you not installing to the system you're on right now?
<lamego> IconoclasticGoat, no
<Arcad3> hi
<lamego> its kind of obvious
<Flannel> IconoclasticGoat: two different things can't be mounted to the same plcae no.  You could mount yours inside of your home folder,
<anon32> hal is the hardware access library
<IconoclasticGoat> Okay, I'll do that then.
<Arcad3> i'm using LICE cD i need to write some files on HDD how do i do it?
<anon32> d probably means daemon
<Arcad3> *Live cd
<anon32> Arcad3, file system type?
<Arcad3> NTFS
<anon32> and you mean Live CD right?
<Arcad3> yes
<IconoclasticGoat> Wait, could I simply format the partition?
<anon32> Arcad3, um... for ntfs, you can try to use FUSE, but you'll probably wreck your partition if you try to write to it
<anon32> get BartPE if you want NTFS write support
<Arcad3> thanks
<mwe> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<knut_> how can i open a .deb file? (not install!)
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, what you are calling "format" is what I told you to do with mkfs.ext3
* Toonage is away (Back To Real Life)
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you mount the new space somewhere in the / tree, so you have access to it
<anon32> knut_: p7-zip can extract them
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, everything is mounted under /
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you might do something like:   mkdir /usr2    then    mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /usr2
<anon32> there's probably other archivers that can do that too
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, okay, thank you.
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, but I'd have to edit fstab to have it mounted every time I boot the computer, right?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, correct, yes
<anon32> last question: what's better (yes, I know !best), mplayer or VLC?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you learn fast
<codecaine> what does fstab stand for
<anon32> IconoclasticGoat, yes
<sethk> codecaine, file system table
<codecaine> ty
<anon32> filesystem table
<anon32> I think
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk: I ran into these problems after trying to edit fstab to get my NTFS partition read/write accessible under Ubuntu.  I'm using a dual-boot with Windows XP.  So after I screwed things up immensely I just decided to reinstall, and here I am.
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, ok.  you know that  NTFS writing from linux is unsafe, I assume.
<IconoclasticGoat> Yes.
<codecaine> no theres some good support now
<Razor--> are there themes for ubuntu
<codecaine> I do auto boot with read and right in fstab
<erUSUL> !ntfs > IconoclasticGoat
<codecaine> ntfs-3g
<sethk> codecaine, it's better, but it is still not quite safe, or at least the jury is still out
<anon32> IconoclasticGoat, it's probably a better idea to shrink your NTFS partition to the bare minimum needed for your apps and to write data to an ext3 FS (there's an XP driver for it)
<erUSUL> IconoclasticGoat: use the diskmounter script found there
<tecta> since i'm amd64 I can't use flash?
<Razor--> Can any one tell me where i can get ubuntu(6.06) themes
<evol_> tecta: there is no 64bit flash yet. try the 32 bit
<THX-1138> http://gnomelook.org
<tecta> evol_, how do i get the 32bit one?
<THX-1138> http://gnome-look.org
<anon32> Razor--, go to the themes control panel and click "get more themes"
<Razor--> ..okey
<anon32> be warned that Adobe Flash 7 for Linux has bugs all over
<evol_> tecta: some people run the 32bit flash player in wine but maybe there's a 32 bit package you can install?
<sethk> anon32, so does the windows version.  not as many, but still ...
<tecta> evol_, do you use amd64 with flash?
<Razor--> where is this themes folder
<evol_> tecta: no
<THX-1138> !flash > tecta
<anon32> evol_: um, go to adobe.com and download their flash player for linux
<knut_> anon ive installed p7zip, but there isnt a command named "p7zip" or other beginning with p7
<Samuli^> what was the command to start x? startx? :)
<Ciphe1> hello
<gnomefreak> Samuli^: yes or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<anon32> knut_, I forget what the exe is called... try 7z
<sublime>  i want to sincronize my telephonemobile to the evolution whith multisync, someone can helme ?
<gnomefreak> or replace gdm with kdm if thats what you use
<erUSUL> Samuli^: /etc/init.d/gdm start ??
<g333k_work> Flannel, I did what you told me and created a user, now when I log on with this user  I'm not alloed to do anything, why?
<anon32> knut_, it's a port of 7-zip for windows, you see...
<anon32> Samuli^, yes
* mwe is using mozplugger for the latest flash player
<anon32> how is NTFS support not open yet? MS does release documentation for it, don't they?
<sethk> g333k_work, your new user has write privileges only in his home directory.  However, you should be able to run programs.
<sethk> anon32, no
<sethk> anon32, if they did, ntfs write would have been available years ago
<Ciphe1> I get this problem when trying to play an mp3 in banshee
<Ciphe1> Error: [10/6/2006 3:15:17 PM]  (Playback Error) - You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<mwe> anon32: no I think not
<anon32> support not stable*
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel
<sethk> anon32, there is a web site where people upload little pieces of the ntfs puzzle as they figure them out
<anon32> sethk, no?
<sethk> anon32, it's quite an interesting site.
<IconoclasticGoat> Okay, I have a major problem now.  I tried to edit fstab using the filebrowser, but I didn't have permission.  So I used sudo -i in the terminal to log as root, then closed the window, and now I can't open any new terminals.
<tecta> isn't there a gnu flash program i can use for 64bit?
<sethk> anon32, no, they militantly refuse to release the info.
<g333k_work> sethk, I want to set up some system options, how can give my user permissions?
* anon32 apologizes for his ignorance
<anon32> sethk, what's the site?
<sethk> tecta, there is, it's reported to still be somewhat buggy
<sethk> anon32, I found it a while ago, let me see if I still have it.
<IconoclasticGoat> I get "Starting Terminal" on the menu bar and then it disappears.
<g333k_work> sethk, I just to used sudo, but is not working now
<Amaranth> Ciphe1: You have to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<tecta> sethk, does ubuntu have a build in the reps?
<anon32> say, since someone leaked the Win2K source, can't we just reverse engineer that?
<macsim> I've got a problem with gnome-term here is what I get when I enter macsime (http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/626/zarbky1.png) who can I fix it ?
<sethk> g333k_work, you can set up sudo to allow your new user to do specific admin things.  You use the visudo command (as root)
<Amaranth> anon32: I really don't want to have Microsoft sue me into the ground.
<sethk> g333k_work, you'll see some examples in the file comments; also, do     man sudoers            for the format
<anon32> g333k_work, you're not a member of group admins, which is the one which can sudo
<anon32> Amaranth, but surely people have observed it and used it to deduce the nature of NTFS?
<Amaranth> anon32: That's not legal.
<sethk> Amaranth, I don't believe anyone can sue you for reverse engineering as long as you never saw any copyrighted MS code.
<sethk> anon32, people have been trying for several years.  they seem to be almost, but not entirely, there.
<Amaranth> anon32: Doing it without looking at the source code is exactly what is being done.
<anon32> Amaranth, but that doesn't mean that nobody's done that before
<sethk> anon32, they can read, and they can write to a file as long as they don't need to extend the file.
<hockyhair> hello
<Amaranth> sethk: ntfs-3g can write to files and such
<sethk> anon32, I've heard that they believe they've solved the file extension problem, but I'm waiting for more data before I believe it.
<Amaranth> sethk: and rather then trash your ntfs partition it just fails to do anything if it thinks something is wrong
<tecta> hmm any idea when gnome 2.16 will be ready on ubuntu
<THX-1138> The new statute "digital millenium copyright act" - is a new and intersting wrinkle.
<sethk> Amaranth, it can, yes, but it's new and I like to be conservative
<hockyhair> im having an issue with one of my partitions (ext3) saying its full at 60 when it's 65gb partition ive ran fsck and it did not solve the issue anyone have any ideas
<Amaranth> tecta: The end of the month when you upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10
<sethk> Amaranth, you've been able to set NTFS write on for four years.  the question isn't whether it can do it, the question is whether it can do it safely
<tecta> Amaranth, cool thanks
<anon32> Amaranth, I meant, surely someone's used the Win2K source to reverse-engineer NTFS, not everyone cares about the law
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, can you help me out here?  I used your command mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda3 and mounted the filesystem under /home/user, and now I can't open any terminals.  What's going on?
<Amaranth> hockyhair: At least 5% is reserved for root
<fgh_lo> quick question. i've been using ubuntu for a while now. can i pretty much use any linux tutorial (ubuntu) with another distro?
<tannerld> can I create another partitian for ubuntu (for a dual boot with windows) while installing ubuntu?
<anon32> hockyhair, mm, what's it report the free space as?
<Amaranth> anon32: Why would they?
<Amaranth> anon32: No one would use their work.
<hockyhair> Amaranth: i have a seperate partition for /
<gnomefreak> tannerld: yes the installer lets you
<Amaranth> hockyhair: That doesn't matter
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you mounted it over your home directory
<hockyhair> Amaranth: ic..
<tannerld> gnomefreak: ok,thanks
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: it depends.... but for debian based ones, sure
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, you have to mount it _under_ your home directory, or somewhere else
<gnomefreak> yw
<Amaranth> hockyhair: Unless you set it at partition time the default is to reserve 5% for the root user
<anon32> for large partitions, I use ReiserFS
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, but you can't cover up your home directory with it.  :)
<fgh_lo> tannerld: yes. while @ the patition page of setup
<hockyhair> im also having issues getting dri enabled, i am using the radeon driver for a radeon xpress 200m i have dri on set in xorg.conf
<anon32> Amaranth, well, some people don't care about the legality of their work (DeCSS *cough*)
<Ciphe1> thank you amaranth
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, well crap.  So now what do I do?
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: how about opensuse?
<kitche> hockyhair you can put stuff in /root and see if the thing goes up
<THX-1138> tannerld: Ubuntu will find see your windows install and include it automatically in the boot menu
<Amaranth> anon32: DeCSS is perfectly legal in the country it was made in
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, do you understand what I mean?   if you mount something on /home/user,  then whatever is on /home/user becomes invisible (just temporarily, of course)
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, if you have a prompt as root, umount it
<IconoclasticGoat> I don't have a prompt as root.
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, and your real directory will reappear.
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: but its not debain based
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, then reboot
<anon32> Amaranth, DVD Decrypter *cough*
<gnomefreak> IconoclasticGoat: sudo -i
<tannerld> so I don't have to do anything to my windows partitian before I install ubuntu?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, I assume you haven't put it into fstab yet.
<IconoclasticGoat> gnomefreak: I can't open a terminal.
<Amaranth> anon32: *shrug*
<gnomefreak> tannerld: i would defrag it
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, that is correct.
<sethk> tannerld, no, nothing
<tannerld> gnomefreak: for a clean/new install of windows?
<sethk> IconoclasticGoat, ok, if it's not yet in fstab, rebooting will solve it.  Had you set the root password, you could log in to a console and fix it.
<Amaranth> anon32: Keep mentioning illegal programs/activities and I'll have to kick you.
<anon32> tannerld, well, if your NTFS partition takes up all your disk space, you need to resize
<hockyhair> is there docs for enabling dri or direct rendering with a raedon driver
<fgh_lo> tannerld: just install windows and ubuntu and grub detects windows for you
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: suse uses yast to configure the system and many things under fstab wioll be diferent (no /etc/network/interfaces but yes /etc/fstab)
<anon32> Amaranth, um....
<sethk> erUSUL, many things under /etc, not under /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> tannerld: i would just incase (i dont know where the files are stored when windows is installed but on a new install tis not a big deal
<erUSUL> * many things under /etc/ *
<sethk> erUSUL, in /usr/rc*, etc.
<sethk> right  :)
<tannerld> anon32: not using the partician manger in ubuntu?
<THX-1138> !ati > hockeyhair
<anon32> Amaranth, by the way, since when was free speech illegal?
<erUSUL> sethk: ;)
<sureshot> !pastbin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IconoclasticGoat> sethk, before I reboot, I want to ask something.  This is about 11GB, so it's not an insignificant portion of my hard drive.  Will I be able to save any data to the new folder I create, and *just* that folder?
<Amaranth> anon32: Your first amendment rights do not apply here.
<tannerld> free speech is not "free" everywhere :P
<sureshot> how do i past to past bin
<gnomefreak> anon32: in some countries it is and please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: whats the next step up in ur opinion from ubuntu. besides fedora?
<Amaranth> anon32: Those only involve your interactions with the government.
<THX-1138> anon32 - be nice to the ops they are working hard.
<anon32> that's nice, your +o doesn't impress me, although I'm done on the subject of Win2K source and DeCSS
<hockyhair> ok lastly i cannot for the life of me get identd service working in ubuntu i have tried midentd oidentd and pidentd, port 113 is fowarded in firestarter as well as in my router.. i can telnet localhost 113 so i know its open
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: next step?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> anon32: Thank you.
<hockyhair> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Razor--> Very important question does anyone know of anyway to get Dreamweaver on Ubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> Razor--: good luck on that
<sureshot> !pastbin
<gnomefreak> Razor--: nvu is close to it in ways
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Razor--: it doesn't work in wine?
<Razor--> so no
<gnomefreak> sureshot: try .msg ubotu pastebin
<sureshot> can someone bot me pastbin please
<THX-1138> Amaranth: @amaranth = logged as ops?
<Razor--> is that a no
<anon32> are the ATI drivers better than the free ones (no preaching about OSS please)?
<gnomefreak> kitche: no wine isnt strong enough for it
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: well, ubuntu is the first thing a newbie should use next to mandriva. whats the next distro i should choose?
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: yes
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: in ur opnion of course
<kitche> gnomefreak: ah I don'y use dreamweaver anymore so I wouldn't know
<Amaranth> anon32: They're faster for OpenGL apps but can break things like suspend.
<gnomefreak> you can get it to run in wine if your one of the rare lucky ones
<gnomefreak> kitche: me neither
<gnomefreak> :)
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - It's just that i see them log in and out quikly as if it were dangerous.
<anon32> fgh_lo, Fedora Core
<hockyhair> is it possible to enable dri with the radeon driver that comes with ubuntu insted of fglrx, alot of things i use donot play nice with fglrx
<Amaranth> anon32: And they don't have GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap so you have to use XGL to use compiz/beryl.
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: lol. :
<anon32> oh
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: what else. fedora acts funny with me
<fraroco> my vocice spekers of my lap top sings so slow,, what do I have to do?
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: i'm a fairly advanced user and i use ubuntu. i find no reason to use another distro
<Amaranth> anon32: Basically the proprietary drivers are worse in every way except OpenGL performance.
<anon32> well, seeing as there's no games for Linux, I don't care enough about 3-d acceleration to break stuff for it
<mohuhau> i got a problem where on eth0 my ip is set static, and eth1 is set with dhcp, but a couple of seconds after i the ip is sent i am ALSO getting an 169.254. address on both interfaces! They still have the dhcp/static addresses but ifconfig only shows the 169.254
<Amaranth> anon32: Don't be a troll, there are games for Linux and you can always use Cedega/WINE to play Windows games.
<anon32> Amaranth, thanks
<hockyhair> that ati link says nothing about dri
<hockyhair> im intrested in enabling direct rendering for games
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: can we +m the room for a bit maybe than ill stop seeing the use fedora adn all the other offtopicness :(
<anon32> somewhat flamebait question: why are there no F/OSS games that rival commercial ones?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fraroco> my vocice spekers of my lap top sings so slow,, what do I have to do?
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: well i want to try other distros since im new. i might as well try. dont u think? what do u think is a another good distro?
<gnomefreak> brb
<fraroco> my voice spekers of my lap top sings so slow,, what do I have to do?
<fraroco> my voice speakers of my lap top sings so slow,, what do I have to do?
<Amaranth> fraroco: Don't repeat.
<kitche> fraroco: don't repeat that fast at least wait 30 minutes before you repeat
<harisund> mohuhau, let em try to understand what you have asked. eth0 is static and eth1 is set to DHCP right? What do you connect each one to?
<Amaranth> fraroco: Are you saying the sound is very quiet?
<gnomefreak> anon32: now take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<fraroco> Amaranth: yeah ..
<unfknblvbl> i wish my computer sang instead of beeping
<anon32> that's nice... kick me for asking a perfectly valid question
<Amaranth> fraroco: What kind of computer?
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: if you want to experiment i will recomend fedora as it is another widely user dist and it is the base of a few others (red hat, centos etc)
<Amaranth> anon32: It's off-topic in this channel.
<fraroco> Amaranth: it is a laptop hp
<gnomefreak> anon32: flame questions are not needed in here
<Amaranth> fraroco: dv8000?
<Amaranth> fraroco: It says under the screen.
<fgh_lo> erUSUL: thx for ur help
<THX-1138> anon32: Please stay on topic.
<bigmoe> could someone tell me what is the best playing and ripping dvds in ubuntu
<erUSUL> fgh_lo: np
<anon32> god...
<sureshot> anon32 was your question pertaining to a problem with a problem in upbuntu dapper drake
<fraroco> Amaranth: it is a laptop hp dv1325
<anon32> by the way, nobody answered this question: what's better, mplayer or VLC?
<Augustuss> hey
<fgh_lo> anon32: vlc
<THX-1138> sureshot > !best
<Augustuss> could someone please help me with my little floppy disk problem?
<anon32> sureshot, a problem with a problem?
<Sam_Barranco> anyone had dapper rename NIC's on reboots?
<Augustuss> cant write anything to it
<anon32> fgh_lo, why?
<johso> I just found this guide, and made myself a dapper version of it. The only problem now is that my laptop doesn't have any 'boot from flash disk' option. I can choose between floppy (which isn't in it), cdrom (which is broken) and of course, the harddisk. can I somehow get grub, or something, to boot my flashdisk?
<bigmoe> is ubotu still running??
<sureshot> a tech. problem is what i ment to say this is a tech info channel .. doing to many things at once
<fgh_lo> anon32: imo, its more verstile and user friendly.
<johso> sorry, missing link: http://www.bigmaninjapan.com/2005/10/16/install-ubuntu-510-breezy-from-a-flash-disk/
<hockyhair> has anyone gotten identd working with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> fraroco: Oh, I don't know then. I know my dv8000 has quiet sound unless I hibernate in Ubuntu, boot Windows, turn the sound all the way up, then reboot into Ubuntu.
<kitche> johso: grub can boot flash I believe
<fgh_lo> anon32: but thats just me
<CromagDK> whats with the unrar app...
<Augustuss> anyone figured out how to copy files to a floppy disk?
<CromagDK> tells me randomly that rar files have CRC errors.. :S
<johso> kitche: how would I go about doing that?
<anon32> gah, when I backed up my files from NTFS, I copied the thumbs.db files too :-(
<kitche> CromagDK: probably because the rar files do have errors
<erUSUL> Augustuss: mount it and use cp ?? or use mtools
<THX-1138> CromagDK: there are 2 vers. free (earlier filetype) and non free
<darkanyel> hi, anyone know how to change the ubuntu icon on Applications ???
<anon32> CromagDK, well, do they have CRC errors?
<fraroco> Amaranth: I will try it thaks de cualquier forma.!
<anon32> fgh_lo, ok, thanks
<hockyhair> ok so dri?
<kitche> johso: I m not sure myself but there is a grub howto on how to do it
<bigmoe> !msg ubotu
<willys_fueguino> I need someone to recomend me a keylogger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CromagDK> kitche THX-1138 and anon32 no crc errors. it packed out just before. after 3 tries. first 3 files CRC error, then i tried again then 2, and i tried again and it worked..
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: that's evil :D
<willys_fueguino> I cant find one for linux in google... and lkl doesnt works well....
<anon32> willys_fueguino, might I enquire why?
<bigmoe> ubotu: dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<anon32> what's Seveas mean?
<darkanyel> hi, anyone know how to change the ubuntu icon on Applications ???
<kitche> willys_fueguino: I can't say my suggestion in here but there is a tons on the net
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: http://www.google.lv/search?q=key+logger+download+for+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<johso> kitche: I can only find stuff relating to booting grub from a flash disk...
<surabachi> hey
<mohuhau> after my ip is assigned on eth0 and eth1 i get an additional 169.254. address set on both eth0 and eth1: output from route http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25844/
<anon32> darkanyel, um... I'm sure there's an obscure way to do it, but why do you want to?
<willys_fueguino> anon32, its cause I want to know absolutely everything that my girlfriend writes on my PC
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: don't worry... she is cheating on you already
<nobody_lv> wit me ... :D
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<CromagDK> and now when i try again it tells me errors in totaly different files heheh
<CromagDK> :D
<anon32> willys_fueguino, I /clear ed the second you typed that, can you repeat?
<dyn-afk> <willys_fueguino> anon32, its cause I want to know absolutely everything that my girlfriend writes on my PC
<dyn-afk> that's what he said
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<willys_fueguino> yeap. thats it
<dyn-afk> copy-paste is nice :P
<anon32> willys_fueguino, if she has a firewall, it'll almost definitely find a software keylogger and then you'll be in trouble
<anon32> anti-virus*
<Amaranth> s/firewall/antivirus/
<nobody_lv> hey people, in which timezone you are?
<kitche> mohuhau: can you paste what your ifconfig outputs also
<Gizmo_the_Great1> trying to run mprime, the Prime95 app for Linux. I've tried 'mprime' and './mprime' and I've made it executable. But every time I get "bash: ./mprime: No such file or directory". Any ideas?
<willys_fueguino> anon32, in my computer I said...
<Amaranth> nobody_lv: Central Daylight Time
<anon32> oh wait, youre PC... nvm
<willys_fueguino> nobody_lv, gmt -3
<nobody_lv> 01:38:06 < Amaranth> nobody_lv: Central Daylight Time
<tecta> what do i need to play wma files?
<nobody_lv> it is night there :)
<nobody_lv> +2 or +3
<erUSUL> tecta: w32codecs
<kitche> Gizmo_the_Great1: is mprime in your /home directory?
<nobody_lv> I need to look :)
<Amaranth> nobody_lv: No, that's Australian Central Standard Time
<nobody_lv> ah
<Amaranth> nobody_lv: GMT-5
<nobody_lv> I am from Baltic states - Latvia :)
<Gizmo_the_Great1> kitche:   it was in a folder I created called 'mprime' in /home
<tecta> erUSUL, i don't see it in any rep.?
<willys_fueguino> nobody_lv, im from Tierra del Fuego, Argentina ;-)
<Gizmo_the_Great1> kitche: but i have a;lso copied it to usr/local/bin but same prob
<erUSUL> !seveas > tecta
<anon32> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> Gizmo_the_Great1 and you changed to /home/<user>/mprime or is it in /home/mprime since you won't have permissions to see /home/mprime
<nobody_lv> naiss... willys_fueguino don't you wonder, how can your girlfriend cheat on you with me?
<hockyhair> so i switched back to fglrx and glinfo still show direct rendering: no
<willys_fueguino> nobody_lv, trough the net ;-)
<IconoclasticGoat> This may sound like a stupid question, but how can I edit text files such as /etc/fstab?  I don't have emacs (apparently) and I don't know how to use vi.
<nobody_lv> :)
<Augustuss> someone help me copy some files to a floppy disk please!
<nobody_lv> ye... Optical cable :D
<ChocoCid> IconoclasticGoat : use gedit
<anon32> willys_fueguino, this is IRC and FreeNode, you don't have a girlfriend :-p
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<ka6sox> Powerbook`, have you installed dapper?
<IconoclasticGoat> ChocoCid: thanks
<Gizmo_the_Great1> kitche: it is in /home/ted/mprime
<erUSUL> IconoclasticGoat: use nano or gedit (sudo nano file ; gksudo gedit file)
<anon32> IconoclasticGoat, there's gedit, but you need the GUI for that
<nobody_lv> arrgh... who is using floppy nowedays?
<ChocoCid> gedit is basically the same as notepad on windows if you've used that, so should be fairly straightforward
<Augustuss> nobody_lv,
<Augustuss> me
<Augustuss> :P
<nobody_lv> Augustuss: mount floppy disk
<nobody_lv> then coppy files there
<erUSUL> nobody_lv: me, but less and less everyday....
<nobody_lv> then simple unmount floppy
<tecta> erUSUL, so just add http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas/ to sources.list
<g333k_work> How can I give permissions to modify system options?
<dave__> is there a front end for usb mp3 players for ubuntu im missing?
<erUSUL> tecta: yes,
<nobody_lv> it is easy, if you use disk mounter
<dave__> i cant even mount it
<nobody_lv> it is gnome applet
<tecta> eracc, and all for reps?
<dave__> seems like im missing something
<dave__> disk mounter
<kitche> dave__: does it have a hard drive or does it use flash memory?
<eracc> tecta, sure, I guess. Or did you mean erUSUL?
<tecta> err yeah sorry
<eracc> Hee hee
<kitche> dave__: but look up banshee
<dave__> im not really sure , its actually a cellphone
<Augustuss>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<Augustuss> hmm
<dave__> but it works as an mp3 player
<dave__> it shows up as
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> ive got it mounted
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> and just formated it
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> but when i try to copy to it
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> just says it doesnt have any room
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> but when i right click and look in the properties, i dont have write access there
<nobody_lv> maybe I need some sleep?
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> :s
<Augustuss> <Augustuss> ideas?
<dave__> LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone
<nobody_lv> Augustuss: sudo
<nobody_lv> :)
<kitche> dave__: ah ok well you need special software for a cellphone
<Augustuss> hmm
<g333k_work> How can I give permissions to modify system options?
<nobody_lv> sudo mc
<nobody_lv> and coppy what you need
<Augustuss> nobody_lv, i suck at entering commands.. wanna be more "excact" ? ^^
<dave__> think it exists?
<nobody_lv> Augustuss: do you know what is mc?
<Augustuss> not rly
<Augustuss> :s
<erUSUL> Augustuss: check your user permisions System>Admin>User and groups. make sure you have the right to use floppies
<nobody_lv> it's file mannager, like Norton Commander or Far in windows
<nobody_lv> sudo apt-get install mc
<g333k_work> Can somebody tell me why my user is not able to modify anything ?
<erUSUL> g333k_work: add user to admin group
<buzzy> !maya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<g333k_work> erUSUL, ok
<buzzy> !3d
<dave__> o well thanks
<nobody_lv> sudo mc and you will understand everything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Augustuss> erUSUL, ive got rights to write everywhere
<Augustuss> nobody_lv, i will try that MC
<nobody_lv> try
<g333k_work> erUSUL, I will have to do booting in single mode right?
<nobody_lv> I can't live without it
<nobody_lv> :)
<anon32> why the heck is the ability to use floppies and CDs its own permission?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> Why on Earth will this executable not run : 3.9M -rwxr-xr-x 1 ted ted 3.9M 2005-08-09 20:47 mprime
<erUSUL> Augustuss: just as you need to be in audio group to use soundcard you need to be in group floppy to use floppies
<nobody_lv> Gizmo_the_Great1: chmod +x executable :)
* macsim is away: le repos du geek !
<nobody_lv> if it is bash script :)
<Augustuss> erUSUL, ?
<tecta> erUSUL, i added it and it says 404 when i do apt-get update
<tecta> erUSUL, Failed to fetch http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/dapper/all/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv: its already executable matey
<erUSUL> Augustuss: 'grep floppy /etc/group' and check that your username is in the line it will print
<Supermiguel> i cant boot to ubuntu is telling me error 21 :S
<nobody_lv> Gizmo_the_Great1: paste an error
<Abst> Is there a way to get a keyboard shortcut for the system menu (like Alt + F1)?
<Supermiguel> any way to fix that?
<Abst> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv:  ./mprime: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> tecta: i use 32bit 386 w32codecs is only 32 bits (note thw 32 in the name ;))
<buzzy> people should one install a firewall on ubuntu?
<nobody_lv> Gizmo_the_Great1: no such file or directory :)
<tecta> erUSUL, i can'
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<THX-1138> Abst - Yes, gconf-editor  /apps/metacity
<tecta> erUSUL, i cant sense i'm 64?
<Abst> THX-1138: Okay
<Augustuss> erUSUL, "floppy:x:25:haldaemon,simo"
<erUSUL> tecta: ??
<Augustuss> and "simo" is my username
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv: butg it's there. that why i posted the original file attributes produced by ls
<tecta> erUSUL, i can't use win32codecs sense i'm 64bit?
<Augustuss> so i have write access ? but it still whines about theres no room..
<Abst> THX-1138: then what
<buzzy> !maya
<erUSUL> tecta: no, i'm afraid not
<buzzy> people should one install a firewall on ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maya - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tecta> erUSUL, :S
<nobody_lv> Gizmo_the_Great1: hmm... than maybe try sh file
<nobody_lv> or sh ./file
<erUSUL> Augustuss: floppies are fragile maybe yours is broken?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv: lol...already have done buddy. this is why i stuck
<nobody_lv> hehe :)
<Augustuss> erUSUL, no its working ^^
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv: it says cannot execute binary file
<nobody_lv> ghmm
<nobody_lv> but it is binary? or script?
<Augustuss> hmm
<Gizmo_the_Great1> binary i think. 3.8Mb
<Augustuss> erUSUL,
<Augustuss> now i could copy some files there
<nobody_lv> Gizmo_the_Great1: than it is broken
<Augustuss> but howto "write" them now?
<Gizmo_the_Great1> nobody_lv: Do'H
<nobody_lv> Augustuss: cp file target/directory
<sethk> Gizmo_the_Great1, if it is really executable, do   chmod +x filename          and then you will be able to run it.
<nobody_lv> or sudo cp
<Supermiguel> there is any way to repair the boot partition on my hard drive
<Supermiguel> is giving me grub error 21
<sethk> Supermiguel, sure, if you know what the partition layout should be
<Gizmo_the_Great1> sethk: already have done matey - did not work
<Supermiguel> sethk: lay out?
<sethk> Supermiguel, let me look up what 21 is.
<erUSUL> Augustuss: i do not know what may be wrong sorry. i'm out of ideas
<sethk> Gizmo_the_Great1, try this:     file filename        see what type of file it is
<tecta> what rep do i need to get frostwire
<sethk> Supermiguel, I was thinking your boot sector is bad.  You meant root file system, I guess.
<nobody_lv> ok... I'm done
<Supermiguel> yep
<Renan_s2> !paste
<nobody_lv> I wana sleep :)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> Supermiguel, some configuration will have a boot partition, but that's not the one you are talking about.
<Supermiguel> there is any way to fix that
<sethk> Supermiguel, in any event, yes, it can most likely be fixed.  What's the error you are getting?
<nobody_lv> ar labu nakti tauta (Good night people [in Latvian] )
<sethk> Supermiguel, wait, you told me.  :)
<sethk> Supermiguel, let me look up error 21, hold on.
<Wulong> What am I doing wrong here? does exactly like written in manual or am I? http://pastebin.ca/193052
<sethk> Supermiguel, that's an error in the configuration, not an error in the file system itself
<Supermiguel> so...
<sethk> Supermiguel, which is good, it means your files are not damaged
<Supermiguel> how do i fixed
<sethk> Supermiguel, do you have the grub configuration file?  (/boot/grub/menu.lst)?
<sethk> Supermiguel, if you can't boot the system, you can get at the config file by booting the live cd
<Supermiguel> im using a live cd i cant access to my hard drive :(
<Supermiguel> there is any way to mount it?
<sethk> Supermiguel, wait.  you said you are getting an error 21
<Dr_willis> Supermiguel,  proper use of the mount command should allow it.
<sethk> Supermiguel, that has nothing to do with mounting.
<Supermiguel> i know
<sethk> Supermiguel, so, tell us, what exactly did you do which got an error 21?
<Supermiguel> but you told me if i have the grub.list
<ClayG> anyone here use the famous hp 4 laserjet with nix?
<sethk> Supermiguel, right
<Supermiguel> sethk: so to be able to access to it i have to mount my hard drive?
<ClayG> I have it working on the network, but it seems slow, sort of pausing after each page
<sethk> Supermiguel, right
<ClayG> i want it to do its thing
<sethk> Supermiguel, do you know which partition to mount?
<ClayG> is there a non-windows solution for this?
<Supermiguel> i do
<sethk> Supermiguel, as in hda1, hda2, hdb1, etc.?
<Supermiguel> hda1
<Supermiguel> is my
<Supermiguel> but is not letting me mounted it
<sethk> Supermiguel, good.  the file system type?   ext3?
<Supermiguel> yep
<krazykit> google isn't helping:  using ati-drivers (fglrx), does enabling composite still disable hardware accel?
<sethk> who put a sudoers file on pastebin.ca?
<Supermiguel> how do i mount a hard drive
<Dr_willis> sethk,  i am guessung Wulong
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok, let's try to mount it on  /mnt/hda1   you can create that directory with mkdir /mnt/hda1.   mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<Supermiguel> i can see it but cant access to it
<Dr_willis> Wulong,  what ARE you trying to do exactly?
<Draccy> Are the winehq wine packages built with GCC 4.x?
<sethk> Wulong, what's the problem?
<sethk> Wulong, I see a sudoers file, but no errors or anything.
<sethk> Supermiguel, did you try that mount statement?
<Supermiguel> yep
<Supermiguel> but it says
<Supermiguel> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Supermiguel>        missing codepage or other error
<Supermiguel>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Supermiguel>        dmesg | tail  or so
<hockyhair> hey, want to let you guys know i got dri enabled.. the info i got here did not help, !ati did not help.. the link that did help is as follows: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Edgy.27s_Included_Driver_.288.28.8.29
<tecta> what rep. gets limewire / frostwire?
<hockyhair> please add it to your db
<BankHead> not sure
<hockyhair> have a nice day
<Dr_willis> !info frostwire
<SeanTater> sethk: if you have them installed, file, from the command line will tell you
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in any distro I know
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok.  are you certain it is hda1?   do this:    fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> !info limewire
<ubotu> Package limewire does not exist in any distro I know
<tecta> ...
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<sethk> SeanTater, not sure who you meant that for, but not me.
<tecta> !FrostWire
<Supermiguel> cannot open /dev/hda
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<SeanTater> sethk: oops, sorry
<SeanTater> Draccy: : if you have them installed, file, from the command line will tell you
<sethk> SeanTater, :)
<SeanTater> sethk: :)
<sethk> Supermiguel, either it isn't really hda, or you have a driver problem.  are you using SATA by any chance?
<Supermiguel> ok
<Supermiguel> i got in
<Supermiguel> :) it was hda2
<erUSUL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<BHSPitLappy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Supermiguel> sethk: i have the grub list
<Wulong> sethk: I have to type the password, which I shouldn
<Wulong> sethk: I have to type the password, which I shouldn't do, since i have NOPASSWD there.
<Wulong> Dr_willis too^
<|chris3|> hello all
<tecta> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Supermiguel> sethk: are you there?
<Supermiguel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sethk> Supermiguel, yes, hold on a moment
<|chris3|> I could use some help with grub
<sethk> Wulong, make sure you don't have any embedded tabs in the line
<Supermiguel> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25848/
<|chris3|> I had to reimage my linux box and I moved the linux partion from hda3 to hda1 and grub has not been liking that
<bsdfox> is it possible to wirelessly bridge two wifi routers? (a crappy netgear and a decent dlink)? I just want to make the netgear a range extender but I can't get the two to be on the same network.. do I need to set the MAC to be the same or what?!
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok, one moment.
<|chris3|> I have fixed the fstab and menu.lst
<THX-1138> !grub > |chris3|
<|chris3|> also I have use grub to run root and setup commmands and ran grub-install
<tecta> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendQSettings: error creating /root/.qt
<tecta> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<ladydoor> |chris3|: what partition is /boot on?
<sethk> Wulong, that is, only one tab on the line, between the user name and the rest.
<|chris3|> ladydoor: /dev/hda1
<THX-1138> Hi ladydoor
<ladydoor> THX-1138: hiya
<sethk> Supermiguel, you have only the one partition, which is hda2?  no separate boot partition?
<Dr_willis> Wulong,  personally i set the suid bit on the shutdown command so all users can run it. :P  but not sure how safe that is. :)
<Supermiguel> sethk: i have windows installed on hda1
<ladydoor> |chris3|: ah, ok...hm. would you mind pasting the kernel entry for ubuntu to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok, but only one linux partition?
<|chris3|> thank you thx-1138
<Supermiguel> yep
<Wulong> sethk: I only have 1 tab there yes.
<tecta> anyhelp with mythtv?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: sure one min
<Supermiguel> sethk: one swap one ext3 and one extended
<bsdfox> tecta, what is your problem
<Wulong> Dr_willis: hm, I'll try that, don't know if Xfce4 will accept it:/
<tecta> bsdfox, during mythtv-setup it says: Starting MythTV server: mythbackendQSettings: error creating /root/.qt
<tecta> Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<sethk> Wulong, I'm looking at my sudoers file.  I have username tab ALL {space} NOPASSWD: {space} /sbin/shutdown
<sethk> Wulong, although the spaces shouldn't matter
<Dr_willis> Wulong,  Xfce wont give a Flying fig about anything ya doi in the consolw. :P
<THX-1138> !paste > tecta
<Dr_willis> heh...
<bsdfox> tecta, looks like a permissions issue
<tecta> bsdfox, i'm root so
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok, now, which is your extended partition?
<Supermiguel> hda3
<Wulong> Dr_willis: it will, because its using sudo shutdown, to shutdown, I guess.
<Wulong> If it don't work in console, it won't work in Xfce4
<Dr_willis> Wulong,   edit it to just use shutdown.. :P
<Wulong> How? where?
<Dr_willis> of course i normally TYPE the command..
<bsdfox> tecta, try running it not as root
<Wulong> I want to use GUI
<sethk> Supermiguel, can you put the output of     fdisk -l /dev/hda         on the paste site?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: done number 25850
<Dr_willis> Wulong,  make an icon that runs shutdown then
<ladydoor> |chris3|: could you just paste the whole link, please? :-)
<Dr_willis> or double check the xfce settings..  its proberly configurable as to what runs when those shutdown/whtever buttons are pressed.
<|chris3|> sure
<Supermiguel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Wulong> Want to use the Xfce4 menu, should work. Dr_willis no, checked already.
<Dr_willis> I tend to Logout of the window manager, then use the gdm shutdown feature
<sethk> Supermiguel, you can try this on the kernel line:   kernel   (hd0,1)/boot/vm............
<Zarephath> I upgraded to kernel 2.6.15-27-386...I don't see the kernel headers and such that vmware will need to install vmware server? All I see listed is 2.4*
<Supermiguel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25851/
<|chris3|> ladydoor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25850
<sethk> Supermiguel, ok, looking
<Supermiguel> thats my fdisk -l
<|chris3|> ladydoor: sorry I am newbie never used paste before :)
<ladydoor> |chris3|: np
<sethk> Supermiguel, the mount succeeded after you changed it to hda2?  It must have, otherwise you couldn't have pasted the file.  :)
<|chris3|> ladydoor: I will say that it is a great system
<sethk> Supermiguel, try putting   (hd0,1)/boot/........    on the kernel line instead of just    /boot/......
<tecta> bsdfox, k it works, how do i make the mythtv user / pass ?
<Supermiguel> where
<sethk> Supermiguel, in menu.lst
<sethk> brb
<ladydoor> |chris3|: sweet. ok, first, do you have a link called boot in your /boot dir?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: no
<ladydoor> |chris3|: ok, are you in a terminal right now?
<willys_fueguino> I need help installing thc vlogger
<Supermiguel> on all the kernels?
<ladydoor> |chris3|: if not, could you open one up?
<willys_fueguino> ./configure gives me a lot of errors..
<|chris3|> ladydoor: yes with vnc I am able to boot with supergrub disk
<thill2708> Does anyone know of a daemon that I can run that will download nzb's from an rss feed and put them in a certain directory for me?
<Zarephath> Why can't it find the kernel-headers-2.6.15?
<Razor--> whats the sudo command for vewing folders
<|chris3|> ladydoor: I am at term ready to type
<ladydoor> |chris3|: i don't know what that means, but i'll take your word on it. ok, in that case, double-check again to make sure /boot/boot doesn't exist, and if it doesn't, do sudo ln -s /boot /boot/boot
<cafuego_> Zarephath: Coz they don't exist. You can the 'linux-headers-$(uname -r)' package.
<jrib> Razor--: what are you trying to do?
<cafuego_> s/can/want/
<ladydoor> |chris3|: (about the VNC--that's what i didn't know, specifically :-) )
<Razor--> view a hidden folder
<willys_fueguino> I need help installing thc vlogger
<bsdfox> tecta, search google for a howto there are a thousand
<willys_fueguino> ./configure gives me a lot of errors..
<ladydoor> |chris3|: then back up your menu.lst (sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak)
<jrib> Razor--: ls -a   let's you view hidden directories
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: what errors
<nobody_lv> ?
<Razor--> ok thanks
<Zarephath> cafuego: Ok...will it install to /usr/src/<my linux kernel>?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: done with both commands
<willys_fueguino> nobody_lv, sorry... I get a lot of errors with make
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: than it is problem :)
<ladydoor> |chris3|: ok. what partitions did you say everything was on? what's your /boot partition and what's your ubuntu partition?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: VNC is a remote way of getting to the computer that is borken I am talking to you on a laptop my workstation is borken....
<Zarephath> cafuego: It can't find it that way either...crap
<|chris3|> ladydoor: same /dev/hda1
<ladydoor> |chris3|: oh, i see. livecds are also very useful for such tasks, as you can mount stuff from in them.
<willys_fueguino> nobody_lv, what do you mean??
<nobody_lv> willys_fueguino: nothing... paste some of them in google
<|chris3|> ladydoor: and yes I know this is bad but I didn't know better when I build the computer
<willys_fueguino> make: *** [vlogger.o]  Error 1
<|chris3|> ladydoor: thank you for the suggestion about the live cd
<nobody_lv> yeah... thats an error
<nobody_lv> :)
<thill2708> anyone? Is there such a thing that will download urls in an rss feed and place them in a directory that I choose? Command line onlyy?
<Wulong> sethk: hey! it worked, thanks. You made my day.
<ladydoor> |chris3|: don't worry about it. it turns out i misread your original post--i thought that your / got moved *to* hda3, not from it. ok...what method did you use to transfer everything to the new partition?
<Wulong> How many ways are there to shutdown the computer? /sbin/shutdown,halt,init,reboot more?
<ClayG> anyone here use the famous hp 4 laserjet with nix?
<|chris3|> ladydoor: a program called true image from alteris (or something)
<Brydenn33> can someone help me add my WindowsXP drive to GRUB?
<kitche> Brydenn33: why it's not seeing it?
<Brydenn33> kitche:  correct
<Brydenn33> i didnt install the two together
<|chris3|> ladydoor: basicly I had a blank hard drive (because my old one died) and I had to reimage it.  But all I had was the pariton image of the linux drive
<Brydenn33> so ubuntu didnt add it
<Brydenn33> i just slapped the XP drive in as a slave just now
<|chris3|> ladydoor: so know I have only three partions on this new drive ubuntu, swap and extra space
<ladydoor> |chris3|: hm...ok. i would ask you to check to make sure all your important symlinks and such weren't broken, if i knew which those were :-) (since grub is complaining). I'm really sorry...it turns out I don't have any idea, because I thought the problem was that you'd mislabeled stuff in your grub.
<kitche> Brydenn33: ah ok, that should be relative easy
<Brydenn33> ok, sweet :) what first?
<ladydoor> |chris3|: i'm really sorry...you should probably ask the channel again. good luck.
<freemind> hello mates, I'm using XGL with beryl-manager, first XGL started simply with "beryl-manager" but since my last reboot, I need to execute "beryl-xgl", any idea why?
<LinuxGuy2006> I cant get my DVD-Rom drive to read/mount DVD's. Sticking in a DVD knocks drive "off line" till PC is restarted. When I stick in CDs it a) reads/mounts a data CD  b)reads but doesnt mount an Audio CD
<Zarephath> C'mon people why isn't there kernel source available for the kernel system updates installed?
<sethk> |chris3|, you need to use the rest of the space?
<LinuxGuy2006> DVD drive is: TORiSAN DVD-ROM DRD-U624
<siimo> LinuxGuy2006: does it work on windows
<LinuxGuy2006> yes
<freemind> Zarephath: repeat your question please
<LinuxGuy2006> watched dvd movies in windows
<sethk> |chris3|, if the geometry matches up, you can do that without too much pain.
<tecta> hmm
<tecta> root@xetra:/home/mythtv# /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<tecta> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendQSettings: error creating /root/.qt
<siimo> what version of Ubuntu
<|chris3|> sethk: not really I just want the thing to boot
<LinuxGuy2006> siimo: 6.06
<|chris3|> sethk: the old and new partion size are the same.  I just copied the partion over to the new drive
<LinuxGuy2006> but same problem in 5.10
<tecta> anyone know why?
<sethk> |chris3|, are the drives the same size?  same geometry?
<Zarephath> I tried to install kernel-headers for 2.6.15-27-386...the long way and using (uname -r)' blah...it doesn't find the package(s) in the repository...
<Ioh> hello all. anyone out there playing world of warcraft?
<kitche> Brydenn33: I have to start irssi in X so I can see the irssi and the link
<sethk> |chris3|, do you mean you did a raw, image copy of the old drive to the new one?
<|chris3|> sethk: no the new drive is bigger and faster and has less partions than the old (source of issues)
<LinuxGuy2006> havent run any other Ubuntu but those two
<cafuego_> Zarephath: That's because you're not on debian. linux-headers-$FOO, not kernel-headers-$FOO
<freemind> Zarephath: are you using backport sources?
<Brydenn33> ok kitche
<Zarephath> freemind: Yes I have that repo installed...that was what I thought the problem was at first..
<dragon_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179902&highlight=dualboot Brydenn33
<Ioh> anyone? world of warcraft? i have some issues i need to ask about
<Zarephath> err enable
<|chris3|> sethk: kinda I took a copy of the ubuntu partion only and copied it over to the new drive
* cafuego_ slaps Zarephath
<Dr_willis> Ioh,  you are using cedega to play WoW?
<sethk> |chris3|, probably you just need to install grub on the new drive
* Zarephath bows in humility to cafuego
<ChocoCid> does gnome-look (or similar pages) have a decent set of widescreen (preferably 16801050) wallpapers?
<freemind> please explain what do you ment by "long way", Zarephath
<tecta> any help?
<|chris3|> sethk: I agree, but I have been failing to get that to work for about a week
<Ioh> no. wine. i have it running fine. i just have a littel brob with lag, and sound
<sethk> |chris3|, what happens?
<Zarephath> freemind: I typed it out by hand the whole command
<freemind> its just dpkg -i file.deb in you case, imho
<Ioh> prob*
<|chris3|> sethk: GRUB Loading stage1.5read error
<sethk> |chris3|, can you boot a live cd or a rescue cd and mount the partition?
<Ioh> i was wondering what i could do about the lag, and if there is an update for my sound driver?
<|chris3|> sethk: I can boot ubuntu on the partion with supergrub cd and it acts normal
<sethk> |chris3|, have you tried doing a chroot, then running the grub utility, and installing with the root and setup commands?
<|chris3|> sethk: so I guess I could put grup on a floppy and everyting would be fine (if I could find a floppy drive)
<Zarephath> freemind: thanks for clearing the fog...I think the slap cafuego gave me knocked my brain fart out...
<sethk> |chris3|, doing chroot after getting it up and mounted
<BrianB04> I have a quick question, if someone has a moment: What is the difference between the Ubuntu DVD and the Ubuntu CD?
<sethk> |chris3|, yes, you can do that, but it's a pain if you are working remotely and the machine crashes  :)
<|chris3|> sethk: yes I have done that
<freemind> Zarephath, no problem mate :-)
<freemind> you are welcome
<sethk> |chris3|, after the setup (hd0)   (or whichever hd it is) you get a bunch of messages and none of them are errors?
<sethk> |chris3|, sorry, I know you've probably already answered all of these questions.
<mooney2> BrianB04: dvd has extra installations like server and console only
<tecta> will the 32bit ubuntu run just as fast as 64bit ubuntu?
<|chris3|> sethk: no errors (the really odd part)  it says everything already exists
<|chris3|> sethk: please ask every question you want :)  I really want my computer to boot with out a cd....
<sethk> |chris3|, doing what I'm suggesting, it doesn't say anything about things already existing, or not existing.
<siimo> tecta: speed difference is not noticible so yes
<sethk> |chris3|, when does it say that something already exists?
<tecta> siimo, hmm so what's the point lol of having 64bit?
<siimo> tecta: actually some ppl report 32bit faster slightly
<tecta> siimo, software
<|chris3|> sethk: how about I copy the out put of setup (hd0,0) to paste?
<mooney2> BrianB04: dvd also contains lots of packages
<sethk> |chris3|, do it in a terminal window, and copy and paste it.
<BrianB04> 64 bit can handle more data, so like graphics apps, or video editing can be a little quicker...that's about the big reasons to have a 64bit chip.
<sethk> |chris3|, from konsole, or gnome-terminal, or xterm
<|chris3|> sethk: will do
<siimo> tecta: can address larger memory.. larger integer calculations etc but current software is just recompiled on 64bit so not much of a use
<BrianB04> Oh, and webhosting too, DBMs benefit from 64bit.
<tecta> siimo, ah ok
<TechTygr> can anyone help with a pcmcia issue, wireless card, showing " eth1: link is not ready" in /var/log/messages
<|chris3|> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25852
<BrianB04> And yea, theoretically 64bit could address a terabyte + of memory, though that won't be seen for awhile.
<tecta> siimo, so in the future when software uses 64bit registery's it'll be a lot faster?
<freemind> which chipset, TechTygr
<TechTygr> Lucent WaveLAN Silver card
<sethk> |chris3|, that's not already exists.  :)  that's checking to see if it exists.
<aSt3raL> whats the fastest cpu to run ubuntu?
<|chris3|> sethk: Sorry I have been looking at this so long
<siimo> tecta: well you can have more that 4GB memory with 64bit as well  so yes it will be faster
<sethk> |chris3|, that's ok, you just confused me a bit.
<cafuego_> aSt3raL: any cpu in an airplane, runs it at ~ 640Mph
<sethk> |chris3|, that looks 100% normal.
<aSt3raL> huh?
<|chris3|> sethk: I have been doing the same commands in grub and grub-install still get the error
<TechTygr> freemind: Orinoco chip
<|chris3|> sethk: bummer I was hoping you would see something
<sethk> |chris3|, well if you get the error twice, you'll get it 1000 times
<sethk> |chris3|, don't give up yet.
<siimo> like the Mac Pro.. its a dual Xeon 64bit rig with 8 memory slots supporting upto 16GB memory  if the cpus were 32bit it wouldnt be able to handle all that memory
<|chris3|> sethk: I was always told I was hard headed...
<sethk> |chris3|, paste your menu.lst file also
<|chris3|> sethk: will do
<freemind> TechTygr: never heard that before, did you installed the right module?
<aSt3raL> whats the fastest cpu to run ubuntu?
<wasabi> That's a silly question.
<aSt3raL> mine?
<wasabi> Yes.
<kitche> aSt3raL: ummm lol
<wasabi> What's the fastest CPU to run windows?
<ChocoCid> well, he's probably asking, "fastest CPU that works well with ubuntu"
<BrianB04> Ummm, 8 core intels;)
<|chris3|> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25853
<wasabi> Then he really means "slowest"
<TechTygr> freemind: as far as I can tell
<BrianB04> I think that's the fastest out.
<aSt3raL> ha well im going to build a new system i was just wondering if any cpus are better than others for ubuntu
<ChocoCid> er, don't multicore cpu's have problems with linux?
<siimo> what about that 80 core intel prototype  what did that run? :P
<wasabi> ChocoCid: No.
<aSt3raL> yeah what about the intel dual core cpus?
<BrianB04> Was that 80core chip actually legit?
<siimo> yes
<aSt3raL> thats what i was looking at
<siimo> fully working engineering prototype
<wasabi> aSt3raL: what about them?
<BrianB04> Jeezus.
<cafuego_> aSt3raL: If you want a month and a bit, you can buy a Quad core intel.
<siimo> but too expensive for production currently
<cafuego_> wait, even
<kitche> ChochCid: there is issues but they would run as one core if smp wasn't installed
<BrianB04> "Yea, I have that new 80core chip, I need nitrous oxide so it doesn't overheat"
<aSt3raL> there should be like a ubuntu recommended chip
<wasabi> Why would there be?
<wasabi> Does MS have one?
<BrianB04> Wait, wrong thing...blah...nevermind.
<aSt3raL> heh
<wasabi> Why would Ubuntu give a damn what CPU you have?
<cafuego_> aSt3raL: Ubuntu recommends the chip you prefer at a price you like.
<ChocoCid> yeah, the video card causes far more problems :P
<aSt3raL> ok
<BrianB04> What is that super cold liquid...I can't remember the name anymore.
<aSt3raL> thats a good answer
<|chris3|> cafuego: good answer
<ChocoCid> BrianB04 : any liquid that you make cold
<freemind> TechTygr: try modpobe and look out for errors or something elese
<|chris3|> lol
<sethk> |chris3|, try this.  in menu.lst, for the first kernel, get rid of the line     root (hd0,0)          and in the kernel and initrd lines, change /boot to (hd0,0)/boot
<cafuego_> It's actually more important that you have sufficient ram and a decent gfx card.
<aSt3raL> ok so what about intel vs amd
<wasabi> What about em? :)
<ChocoCid> all those do is change which install disc you use
<sethk> cafuego_, actually, ubuntu recommends the chip that I have 1000 of in my basement.  And, if you order right now, you also get ....
<TechTygr> freemind: modprobe orinoco_cs comes back clean
<wasabi> aSt3raL: Ubuntu isn't going to be different or better on any processor.
<BrianB04> Liquid Nitrogen...there we go.
<siimo> best gfx cards for linux are anything nVidia and intel onboards
<siimo> do not get ATI or you will be disappointed
<aSt3raL> so faster cpu = faster ubuntu
<ChocoCid> ATI works fine for me
<wasabi> Uh huh.
<wasabi> Just like Windows.
<aSt3raL> ok
<cafuego_> sethk: I need new steak knives actually
<aSt3raL> thanks
<ChocoCid> i'm aware that nvidia works "better" in general, but meh
<sethk> siimo, ATI is ok for some things, just not great for most graphics
<HOT> wasabi: aSt3raL: Ubuntu isn't going to be different or better on any processor.
<HOT> i think thats bad info personally
<ChocoCid> like, i've got beryl running on ATI right now
<siimo> ati works for most people  but Nvidia drivers "just work"  no fiddling and praying necessary
<sethk> cafuego_, that's ok, these processors get so hot, you can use them as knives while you are running your computer.
<ChocoCid> yeah, true
<cafuego_> HOT: Not entirely.
<HOT> well
<freemind> TechTygr: are you trying to establish plain connection or any encryption?
<ChocoCid> ati's drivers are semi-iffy
<TechTygr> freemind: plain connection
<siimo> plus ATI linux performance is les than 1/4 of its windows performance - not saying cards are bad but drivers are
<cafuego_> HOT: If you want working java and flash plugins in your web browser, x86 is a better choice than powerpc.
<freemind> strange
<sethk> I agree with HOT, really, because it depends so much on what you are going to run
<ChocoCid> but i got this compy way before i even considered getting linux
<|chris3|> sethk: rebooting box
<sureshot> hey all how do i copy a file from my desktop to a hidden readonly directory
<HOT> i just think saying "CPU's are all the same" is a bit misleading
<ChocoCid> uh, sudo cp
<pierrepierre> does anyone know how to install nvidia drivers 1.0-9625 ?
<Dr_willis> readonly - imples you cant.
<freemind> sureshot: r/o and write is paradox
<wasabi> sureshot: Depends why it's readonly. ;)
<sethk> sureshot, there really isn't any such thing as a hidden directory.  you copy to a directory; if you don't have the permissions, use sudo
<cafuego_> But for a desktop box, go with ia32 or x86-64 in 32bit mode.
<HOT> my sun grid and p2 333 dont seem to run the same to be honest
<sethk> sureshot, but the fact that it starts with a dot (which is what you mistake as hidden) isn't relevant
<ChocoCid> well, make it readable and THEN copy, then make it readonly :P
<g333k_work> is it possible to install sshmenu applet from debian pkg in ubuntu?
<sureshot> sethk it does start with a dot
<|chris3|> sethk: same error
<freemind> TechTygr: paste the output from ifdown; ifup again pls
<sethk> |chris3|, something very strage is happening.  do you have free space on the drive that is as big as the partition?
<|chris3|> sethk: I don't think grub go to the point of reading menu.lst
<|chris3|> sethk: yes
<CoLL1eR> what is XGL and compiz????????//
<sethk> |chris3|, it must, because the binary for stage 1.5 is in the same directory as menu.lst
<cafuego_> CoLL1eR: a world of pain
<TechTygr> freemind: root@carter:~# ifdown eth1 ; ifup eth1
<TechTygr> root@carter:~#
<CoLL1eR> what do u mean a world of pain?
<cafuego_> Just that: a world of pain
<|chris3|> sethk: you are right
<sethk> |chris3|, I would try creating a new partition, mounting both from the live cd, copying all the files from the old to the new partition (use cp -av or tar), chroot to the new partition, run the grub utility, and see if it will boot
<CoLL1eR> cafuego_ is it good?
<ChocoCid> Beryl is hotness
<cafuego_> CoLL1eR: it's eyecandy for X, that doesn't quite work yet.
<Razor--> What is wine used for
<ixian_> hi, i'm using ubuntu 6.06 and i'm wondering how i can stop it from generating thumbnails of video files when i put a dvd full of videos in the dvd drive.. anyone know?
<ChocoCid> far easier to install than XGL/Compiz imo
<sethk> |chris3|, because the only thing here that is strange is that the partition resulted from a raw copy
<ChocoCid> Razor-- : running windows programs
<Normal> When I had 5.10 XScreensaver had alot more screensavers and a place to specify attributes, but my 6.06 has aroun 1/4 of the screensavers and no button for parameters. I tried reinstalling it, but it didn't help. Is this the way it should be?
<Razor--> all windows programs like .exe
<ChocoCid> well, you have to install them into wine
<sethk> |chris3|, the partition table may be involved, though, and if it is, then it's possible what I just suggested won't change a thing
<ChocoCid> wine is basically a windows "layer" you run on top of linux
<HOT> oh just a quicky, i was trying to pull a deleted file from an ext3 drive, i did debugfs and "dump_inode blah > foo" and it said something like ext2_locate cannot open superblock, i understand thats because i was running a ext2 tool, but does anyone know how i could have gone forward at that stage?
<siimo> Razor and linux programs too :P  mono ones!
<TechTygr> freemind: the NIC seems to be working, but can't ping across it, and /var/log/messages shows "eth1: link is not ready"
<Draccy> Not every program works in wine just yet, but it's getting closer all the time.
<ChocoCid> yeah, the only think tying me to windows at all is one such :(
<Razor--> so can i run .exe with it
<freemind> TechTygr: strange strange, look for special commands in the kernel module
<freemind> i guess theres a solution
<dmglouis> my ubuntu box is not connecting to my router, can someone help?
<ChocoCid> Razor-- : probably, but it may or may not work
<|chris3|> sethk: i am really confused how a cd disk can read my menu.lst and boot my computer yet it can not do it on its own
<Razor--> cause i have it install but i can run .exe
<ChocoCid> you have to do wine programname
<Razor--> what?
<ChocoCid> like wine "C:\Program Files\foo\bar.exe"
<jomino> right
<ChocoCid> if you run the program's installer in wine, it'll set up the desktop icons automatically with the wine command
<TechTygr> freemind: iwconfig eth1   shows it's seeing the access point, but only connecting at 2Mb/s
<freemind> techtyr: are you sure the AP is uncrypted?
<freemind> TechTygr: are you sure the AP is uncrypted?
<ChocoCid> if you're trying to use wine on an exe you downloaded onto linux, i'm not sure that works, but you can try going <wine "filename.exe"> in the terminal
<Razor--> how do i run wine though
<Tremitos> you tell me
<jomino> TechTygr, in which mode is your wlan device working?
<ChocoCid> razor, you've installed it, right?
<Razor--> yeah
<ChocoCid> type "winefile" in the command line
<dmglouis> anyone know anything about smc routers?
<ChocoCid> that'll load up the WINE file manager, which you can use as a kind of GUI
<Brydenn33> thanks guys, that dual boot link really helped me
<ChocoCid> and you can doubleclick the program to start it (and hope it works)
<Brydenn33> got it working now :)
<TechTygr> jomino: what do you mean?
<dmglouis> because mine keeps blocking my ubuntu box
<sethk> |chris3|, you know, we can finesse the entire issue and just install lilo
<sethk> dmglouis, blocking how?
<freemind> TechTygr: i guess he mean B/G mode
<Razor--> ok a window opened
<TechTygr> 11b
<jomino> TechTygr, if you type iwconfig theres somehting like Mode:Managed
<dmglouis> sethk: it doesn't even allow pings
<|chris3|> sethk: i am down with that.  I don't care what boots my computer :)
<TechTygr> jomino: managed mode
<sethk> |chris3|, give lilo a try.  it works quite well.  the only drawback to it is that if you change the config, you have to run the lilo utility to update the boot sector.
<sethk> |chris3|, what you gain is that it can boot without trying to understand the file system.
<jomino> TechTygr, maybe you should paste your iwconfig results
<TechTygr> here or in /msg?
<sethk> dmglouis, that's not a problem.  most routers these days block pings by default, for security reasons.
<|chris3|> sethk: ok does kernal updates still work automaticly?
<jomino> nopaste or something like that
<sethk> dmglouis, it's annoying, but usually it isn't a problem.
<freemind> nopaste would be great :)
<freemind> @techtygr
<sethk> |chris3|, theoretically, yes, but I suspect lilo mode is rarely tested these days.
<|chris3|> sethk: the reason I ask is because when the kernal is updated grub is changed
<dmglouis> sethk: well I cant connect to router and that means no internet
<fateisajester> i am having the same issue as with this page http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=321704
<fateisajester> how to i define $PATH to gtk
<|chris3|> sethk: mmm well it is worth a try  worst case I just reapply the image :)
<sethk> |chris3|, right, and the equivalent lilo file needs to be changed as well.
<sethk> |chris3|, right, you don't risk anything at all.
<jomino> TechTygr, -> topic there is a paste service
<ClayG> anyone here use the famous hp 4 laserjet with ubuntu?
<sethk> |chris3|, when you update the kernel, in addition to editing the config (which is similar to grub) you run the lilo utility (named, guess what, lilo)
<brian98> fateisajester, $path = gtk ; export $path
<sethk> ClayG, I do, but I haven't seen the problem you are describing.
<ClayG> what software do you use with it?
<sureshot> what is the term command line command for copy
<fateisajester> i dont understand. i am still extremely new to linux
<TechTygr> jomino: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25855/
<sethk> brian98, you left out a bit, such as  ...
<ChocoCid> cp is copy
<ClayG> and have you found toner for less then 26 shipped?
<sethk> fateisajester, export PATH=$PATH:/whatever
<g333k_work> how can I do to go back the classic way, using root permanently?
<sureshot> thamk you
<ChocoCid> !rootsudo > g333k_work
<sethk> ClayG, I don't think so, but I'll ask.
<sethk> ClayG, $26 is not terribly bad, as those things go.
<brian98> sethk, he just wanted gtk !
<g333k_work> ChocoCid, I know that.... I hate sudo!
<ClayG> thanks, ask whats good to use for software please
<|chris3|> sethk: I will try it out
<ChocoCid> yeah, scroll down to the bottom of that page
<brian98> sethk, :o
<freemind> TechTygr: Link Quality=37/92 .. you need a little more signal I guess
<|chris3|> sethk: I will keep you updated :)
<Dragonfire1> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl.htm
<Dragonfire1> that may help
<freemind> thats <50%
<jomino> TechTygr, i'm drunk but i think your signal quality is ... bad
<HOT> sureshot: a little link buddy, you might find it usefull for getting started
<TechTygr> freemind: nothing has changed from yesterday, other than switching from gentoo to xubuntu
<HOT> http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<fateisajester> thx i will try that
<freemind> TechTygr: signal was such the same?
<dummy> hi all, I insalled ubuntu64, but I get no X. Its all CLI
<Dragonfire1> thanks hot never saw that one
<TechTygr> freemind: yes
<dummy> how do I configure X in Ubuntu?
<HOT> np
<jomino> TechTygr, sry wrong guess better than my signal :(
<g333k_work> how can I do to go back the classic way, using root permanently? I mean avoiding using sudo?
<Dragonfire1> just found the other one
<Dragonfire1> today
<fateisajester> sethk: typically, where would i find gtk
<sethk> dummy, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jomino> TechTygr, do you have this phenomenem often or all the time?
<TechTygr> freemind: jomino: I dragged it into the room with the access point, about 3 ft from the laptop, Link Quality=57/92
<freemind> dummy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> fateisajester, gtk has lots of little pieces.  strictly speaking gtk is a library and the path isn't even relevant.  I suspect you mean, though, various gtk binaries.
<HOT> sureshot: one of the best things someone told me when i was new, was about the apropos command
<HOT> as a test type "apropos copy" and see what happens, is very usefull for getting started
<TechTygr> jomino: until today, I'd been running gentoo with no problems on the laptop, I loaded the system with xubuntu today
<freemind> TechTygr: try ifdown/ifup and look for link speed
<sethk> fateisajester, on a typical installation most of the binaries end up in /usr/bin, which is already in your path
<sethk> fateisajester, are you sure you mean the execution path, and not the library path?
<freemind> :)
<TechTygr> freemind: still showing 2Mb/s in iwconfig
<TechTygr> popped the card out and put it back in
<jomino> TechTygr, do you have a somehow "exotic" wireless device?
<freemind> yes...
<amit> hi all
<TechTygr> jomino: no, 3Com access point, and Lucent WaveLAN card
<freemind> chipset is exotic :(
<fateisajester> sethk: im not sure. im getting a make error. one forum suggested  "" it might be having trouble finding the $PATH to gtk""
<TechTygr> freemind: Orinoco chipset, not exotic, bog standard
<kultur> hello friends
<sethk> fateisajester, very likely they meant the library path, which is LD_LIBRARY_PATH (there is also similar configuration for the dynamic loader).  If you put the exact error on the paste site I can tell you what is causing it.
<freemind> TechTygr: never heard that before, but ok :)
<jomino> youre german... kultur ?
<kultur> yes
<sethk> fateisajester, I have to walk my dog, but I'll be back in 15 minutes or so if you haven't solved it by then.
<TechTygr> it's been supported under linux since at least 2002
<jomino> go to #ubuntu-de kultur
<kultur> deutsch/norwegian
<fateisajester> thx... ill post
<amit> i get the messege "libglib2.0-dev:
<amit>   Depends: libglib2.0-0 (=2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<amit> " when i try to install  libglib2.0-dev in synaptic, how can solve it?
<gnomefreak> amit: sudo apt-get -f install
<kultur> hmm
* gnomefreak is guessing you have xgl/compiz repos enabled
<kultur> libglib2.0 is what exactly? I forgot
<gnomefreak> gnome libs
<HOT> anyone tried to install vista rc1 under vmware on ubuntu?
<cmatheson> i have an unusual problem that i am having difficulty debugging.  i have a simple .xsession (it just has mplayer start playing a movie), but when x starts, there is no movie.  x doesn't crash, and ps -fC 'mplayer' shows that the there is an mplayer process, but it's not using any cpu... what is going on?
<amit> gnomefreak, i get "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amit>   libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<amit> E: Broken packages
<amit> "
<rpc-> does anyone know a channel on freenode that is related to embedded programming?
<gnomefreak> amit: and what do you get when you run sudo apt-get -f install? without a package name
<fateisajester> sethk: here is my make output: http://rafb.net/paste/results/teO7MZ95.html
<gnomefreak> amit: do you have compiz/xgl repos enabled?
<amit> gnomefreak,  amit@huji-public:~/mplayer$ sudo apt-get -f install
<amit> Reading package lists... Done
<amit> Building dependency tree... Done
<amit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<amit> amm i might
<amit> let me check
<gnomefreak> fateisajester: you are missing depends for that package please read INSTALL and README files
<dmglouis> can someone help me connect my ubuntu box to my router?
<gnomefreak> fateisajester: they should tell you what depends you need to build it
<amit> gnomefreak, do you know what the name of this repos?
<danielt> Hi I just installed edubuntu on a pc with 4 drives 2 of them with ntfs partitions I followed the instroctions to mount them but i can't see any files thanks for any help
<gnomefreak> dmglouis: plug it in an dgo?
<freemind> TechTygr: any ideas? im out of
<dmglouis> gnomefreak: what?
<gnomefreak> amit: do you have anything other than ubuntu.com repos?
<TechTygr> freemind: not really
<gnomefreak> dmglouis: most routers you just plug the ethernet cable in and get online
<dj_baggio> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8.........................................Extraction failed.
<dj_baggio> Signal caught, cleaning up
<dmglouis> gnomefreak: should I unplug it and plug it in again?
<dj_baggio> all the time...
<amit> yes
<dj_baggio> I downloaded 5x times this ati driver
<amit> gnomefreak, yes, should i take them out?
<dj_baggio> is any other idea?
<HOT> dmglouis: start at the lowest level fella
<dj_baggio> how I could install this driver?
<gnomefreak> amit: uninstall that package first
<dmglouis> HOT: what?
<HOT> dmglouis: do you have link lights on router and network card?
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: routers on linux shouldnt need drivers most are plug in and work
<dmglouis> HOT: yes
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: its the nick card you might need drivers for
<HOT> dmglouis: ping your router
<dmglouis> HOT: it cant
<dummy> how do I install gnome in Ubuntu?
<HOT> whats your ip and whats its ip
<ryepup> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and having a hard time getting USB devices working.  Is there some way to check that my USB ports are good?
<dj_baggio> gnomefreak: i tryied installed driver for my graphic card
<dmglouis> HOT: it keeps saying destination host unreachable
<HOT> are you in same subnet?
<freemind> TechTygr: the 2mbit problem is known on google
<kitche> dj_baggio: did you do sudo ./<driver>
<dmglouis> HOT: the ubuntu IP is 192.168.2.132 and the router IP is 192.168.2.1
<dj_baggio> yeap
<HOT> dmglouis: do you get your IP via DHCP or is it static?
<dmglouis> HOT: dhcp
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: please dont paste in the channel please use pastebin
<HOT> dmglouis: subnet?
<dmglouis> HOT: what?
<dj_baggio> gnomefreak: ok, ok
<gnomefreak> !ati > dj_baggio
<gnomefreak> dj_baggio: please read the pm from ubotu
<jomino> dummy, if you installed fron an ubuntu disc you should already have gnome
<dmglouis> HOT: whats subnet?
<dj_baggio> gnomefreak: i know how install driver
<dj_baggio> but it's not working
<HOT> dmglouis: your subnet should be something like 255.255.255.0
<dj_baggio> because i couldn't make package
<dmglouis> HOT: yea thats it
<amit> gnomefreak, that is the problem, i dont have reinstall option, and if i am to remove it, it requires me to remove s VERY big list of apps (more then 20)
<HOT> or whatever, someone can do the maths, is that class C? someone
<dmglouis> HOT: 255.255.255.0
<TechTygr> freemind: have a URL?
<gnomefreak> amit: pastebin the packages it wants to remove
<kitche> HOT yeah that's C class anything in 192 and is 255.255.255.0 is C
<HOT> kitche: thanks, have headache cant do subnetting
<freemind> is there any firmware upgrade for your device, TechTygr?
<dmglouis> whats C class?
<TechTygr> freemind: not that I know of
<gnomefreak> amit: this is why we dont support packages in 3rd party repos because the versions conflict and break things as you are seeing
<Ioh> anyone know where i can get a sound driver update?
<HOT> dmglouis: dont worry as long as they are both 255.255.255.0
<dmglouis> HOT: both?
<kitche> HOT: I just use a calculator :)
<HOT> dmglouis: both router and pc should  be in same subnet
<Oswaldo> Hello all
<amit> gnomefreak, this is the list: acroread alacarte amule at-spi azureus bittornado-gui bluez-pin brltty-x11 bug-buddy capplets-data contact-lookup-applet dbus-1-utils democracyplayer
<amit>   deskbar-applet desktop-file-utils eclipse-cdt eclipse-jdt eclipse-jdt-common eclipse-pde eclipse-platform eclipse-platform-common eclipse-rcp ekiga eog
<amit>   epiphany-browser evince evolution evolution-data-server evolution-exchange evolution-plugins evolution-webcal file-roller firefox firefox-gnome-support
<amit>   firefox-themes-ubuntu gaim gamin gcalctool gconf-editor gconf2 gdebi gdm gdm-themes gedit gimp gimp-print gimp-python gksu gnome-about
<amit>   gnome-accessibility-themes gnome-applets gnome-applets-data gnome-art gnome-btdownload gnome-control-center gnome-cups-manager gnome-games
<amit>   gnome-games-data gnome-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-gartoon gnome-keyring gnome-mag gnome-media gnome-menus gnome-netstatus-applet gnome-nettool
<HOT> dmglouis: ie 255.255.255.0
<dmglouis> HOT: oh ok
<amit>   gnome-panel gnome-panel-data gnome-pilot gnome-pilot-conduits gnome-power-manager gnome-screensaver gnome-session gnome-spell gnome-splashscreen-manager
<amit>   gnome-system-monitor gnome-system-tools gnome-terminal gnome-terminal-data gnome-themes gnome-utils gnome-volume-manager gnopernicus gok
<gnomefreak> amit: use pastebin
<amit>   gstreamer0.10-alsa gstreamer0.10-esd gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<amit>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<amit>   gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-tools gstreamer0.10-x gstreamer0.8-misc gstreamer0.8-oss gstreamer0.8-swfdec gstreamer0.8-x gthumb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CBL217-132-142-208.bb.netvision.net.il]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<freemind> TechTygr: sorry then, I dont know anymore :( I'm going to sleep now, please query me the solution if you find any, thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CBL217-132-142-208.bb.netvision.net.il]  by gnomefreak
<amit>   libgstreamer0.10-0 libgstreamer0.8-0 libgtk-java libgtk-jni libgtk2-perl libgtk2-ruby libgtk2.0-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-cil libgtk2.0-common
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<amit>   libgtkhtml2-0 libgtkhtml3.8-15 libgtksourceview1.0-0 libgtkspell0 libgtop2-7 libgucharmap4 libgutenprintui2-1 libidl0 libipoddevice0
<gnomefreak> amit: stop
<amit>   liblaunchpad-integration0 liblpint-bonobo0 libmdbtools libmetacity0 libmono0 libnautilus-burn3 libnautilus-extension1 libnm-util0 libnotify1 liborbit2
<amit>   libpanel-applet2-0 libpango1-ruby libpango1.0-0 libpango1.0-common libpoppler1-glib librsvg2-2 librsvg2-common libsexy2 libsoup2.2-8 libswfdec0.3
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<whyso> hi! i just got a new harddrive, and i was wondering weather or not i can install ubuntu on it and dual boot without erasing my current windows install on my other disks
<kitche> gnomefreak: think that was in his buffer still
<dmglouis> HOT: so any ideas whats wrong?
<patconnexion> hello .. does any body know a good tool on dapper to copy one sql database from one server to an other ... Synchronize tool or smth like that ?
<gnomefreak> kitche: i told him to use pastebin not my fault he didnt listen
<HOT> dmglouis: not really, firewall?
<dmglouis> HOT: the routers?
<fateisajester> gnomefreak: the only depends it says is curl libraries and gtk+2.4 or greater
<HOT> dmglouis: or the linux box
<kitche> gnomefreak true I m just saying that his buffer must of been pretty big to keep pasting for that long :)
<HOT> dmglouis: what happens if you type ifconfig
<dmglouis> HOT: ubuntu doesn't come with any firewalls right?
<HOT> not by default, as i understand it
<whyso> can anyone help?
<gnomefreak> fateisajester: ok look at your errors on make and install the packages listed and if no -dev packages are listed get the -dev packages for each of them
<HOT> note to everyone: prelinking is magic, i love it
<dmglouis> HOT: it shows eth0 and lo and a bunch of stuff beneath them
<jomino> whyso, just ask yours question...
<Samuli^> HOT, nah.
<gnomefreak> dmglouis: iptables
<kitche> HOT dmglouis: ubuntu has iptables it's pretty much in every distro now
<dmglouis> gnomefreak: what?
<HOT> Samuli^: it totally made my box faster
<SuperMiguel> what is better gnome or kde?
<gnomefreak> dmglouis: iptables is what ubuntu has just like every other distro
<whyso> oh i did  asecond ago :) i want to install ubuntu on a new hard disk i have and keep my old windows install on my other disks, and dual boot can i?
<gnomefreak> SuperMiguel: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dmglouis> gnoefreak: whats iptables?
<Samuli^> HOT, probably some big programs like openoffice etc.
<gnomefreak> whyso: yes
<gnomefreak> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ryepup> hello, I'm new to ubuntu and having a hard time getting USB devices working. Is there some way to check that my USB ports are good?
<jomino> SuperMiguel, theres no better or worse it's a question of taste not quality
<gnomefreak> dmglouis: ^^^ read above
<HOT> dmglouis: what are you using to talk to me machine wise, is that plugged into router?
<amit> gnomefreak, sorry, i just read in wikipedia:A pastebin (known also under term: nopaste) is a web application which allows its users to upload snippets of text, usually samples of source code, for public viewing. It is very popular in IRC channels where pasting large texts is considered bad etiquette., so the last sentence told me why i was kicked out
<dmglouis> maybe thats why its not connecting
<SuperMiguel> which one run faster?
<jomino> xfce SuperMiguel
<gnomefreak> amit: /msg ubotu pastebin
<fateisajester> gnomefreak: is this "gtkmain.cpp:909: error: GladeXML was not declared in this scope" what you mean im missing (for instance)?
<gnomefreak> type that without your name
<freemind> ryepup: lsusb, dmesg
<ryepup> freemind: thank you
<HOT> Samuli^: well i took the risk and i have to say, to date its been good to me, but yea it might break everything
<freemind> np :)
<gnomefreak> fateisajester: that looks more like a program error
<whyso> thanks gnome!  i can read/write from ntfs to whatever ubuntu uses from ubuntu then?
<gnomefreak> fateisajester: and if your missing gtk libs it might cause that
<kitche> fateisajester: to me it looks like your missing a dependency for that application
<gnomefreak> whyso: you cant write to ntfs safely from ubuntu
<gnomefreak> kitche: hes missing a bunch
<anto9us> patconnexion, it may be possible to take output from data dump and pipe it to another server, I've done that with postgresql
<SuperMiguel> what about fluxbox
<Pierre> whyso: you can't write safely from any linux box. ntfs write mide is more than expiremental.
<HOT> anto9us: ssh should allow that no problem
<gnomefreak> SuperMiguel: a very lightweight desktop enviornment
<anto9us> HOT, yes, with ssh would be just a matter of tunnelling the port
<jomino> SuperMiguel, i never used fluxbox but i think it is as good as xfce
<gnomefreak> jomino: alot lighter
<jomino> gnomefreak, faster?
<gnomefreak> jomino: if you rely on icons or menus it isnt really for you
<HOT> anto9us: *nod* is that what your looking for?
<gnomefreak> jomino: much
<Samuli^> alotta vagina, fuck.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-roigw1-fe8ade00-199.dhcp.inet.fi]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<amit> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.com/801711
<whyso> thanks everybody! but i CAN read from ntfs right?
<gnomefreak> whyso: yes
<Amaranth> The only thing fluxbox gives you over GNOME, KDE, or XFCE is reduced memory usage for the DE/WM
<kitche> jomino: to me fluxbox isn't faster then xfce but there is only one thing you have to compile to get it to work unlike
<anto9us> HOT, no, was patconnexion's question, gone now though
<HOT> ahhh
<gnomefreak> holy crap it worked
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> amit: ive been trying to build dapper pbuilder in edgy it was being a pita :)
<josh_> what is the command to get the gnome desktop?
<josh_> apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<tannerld> sudo ;)
<josh_> also... who in here has 2 routers?
<Amaranth> amit: Why are you trying to uninstall glib?
<amit> gnomefreak, "being a pita" ?? and wahat pbuilder is ?
<g333k_work> why I'm not able to paste from openoffice in firefox? When I try to paste the copied text openoffice just closes suddenly
<Amaranth> amit: If it has a GUI in Ubuntu it probably needs glib
<gnomefreak> amit: download the right version from packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> amit: pbuilder is a dev tool to build packages
<dmglouis> can anyone help me? I've been trying to get my ubuntu box to connect to my router hours without any success
<amit> Amaranth,i dont, i try to install gtk2dev, and i cant do it
<kitche> g333k_work probably openoffice is segfaulting
<gnomefreak> amit: he has depends issues from non -official repos
<Amaranth> amit: Open synaptic, search for that package, select it, and hit ctrl-e
<Amaranth> amit: Tell it to use the one that ends with '(dapper)'
<josh_> i have a wireless router and a non wireless router... when the wireless router is plugged in i cant get online... when its unplugged i can.. why?
<Arrick> how do i add someone to my ignore list from PMs ?
<Amaranth> amit: or dapper-security/dapper-updates if they exist
<anto9us> dmglouis, does 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning' see your router? or eth1 or whatever
<Amaranth> Arrick: /ignore <nick> ALL
<ixian_> how can i create a link to a folder on my desktop? for example i want to make a link that opens / in the file browser. how can i do that? im using 6.06
<dmglouis> anto0us: do i replace the wlan0 with eth0?
<whyso> is there a way to keep an existing windows install but partition space from the disks it uses to ubuntu?
<loopout> Hey guys, anyone know what compiler I would use to compile an .inf file?
<Amaranth> whyso: The Ubuntu installer offers to resize the Windows partition for you.
<Amaranth> loopout: .inf files are simple text config files
<Arrick> thanks Amaranth
<anto9us> dmglouis, ifconfig will list your network devices
<amit> Amaranth, worked!!! great!! thanks
<whyso> ah THANKS amr!!!! could it automatically convert files from ntfs?
<g333k_work> kitche, so how can I correct that?
<dmglouis> anto9us: well im connecting through wire
<|chris3|> sethk: well I can't seem to get lilo to work now.....
<Amaranth> amit: I've been burned by 3rd party repos one too many times :)
<anto9us> dmglouis, yes, it will list unconnected ones too
<THX-1138>   /ignore      -!-   doesn't seem to help
<|chris3|> sethk: need food.....
<loopout> Amaranth: what do i do with it then? it's a wireless driver that I'm gonna ndiswrap
<Amaranth> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dmglouis> anto9us: yes I have 2: eth0 and lo
<anto9us> dmglouis, then you don't have the driver for your wireless installed
<dmglouis> anto9us: what wireless? I dont have wireless
<Amaranth> loopout: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<loopout> thanks!
<whyso> when the ubuntu installer offeres to resize the windows partitian does it have the option to convert windows files to ubuntu files?
<anto9us> dmglouis, sorry, I assumed wireless when you said router
<amit> Amaranth, i learn somthing new today
<viator> windows files?
<viator> huh?
<whyso> ntfs i mean
<Amaranth> amit: That's always a good thing. :)
<viator> ntfs is a file system
<ryepup> freemind: if the output of 'lsusb -v' doesn't change when I have my usb camera plugged in, does that indicates a bad port?  I've had overheating problems with this, so I suspect thats the problem.  Output is pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25857/
<dmglouis> anto9us: np
<jomino> whyso, no
<LiraNuna> whyso, no you can'
<LiraNuna> t
<ixian_> whyso, no. but once in ubuntu you will be able to access the ntfs drive, however you won't be able to write to it from ubuntu
<whyso> ok thanks sorry for askign dumb question im new to all this :(
<viator> whyso you want to move some files from windows
<anto9us> dmglouis, do you have an inet addr listed next to eth0?
<amit> Amaranth, can i ask you one more thing on another topic, will "update-manager -c -d" outcome will the same as installing edgy from scratch?
<viator> like office files
<viator> mp3s
<viator> and videos
<dmglouis> anto9us: yes, its 192.168.2.132
<viator> you can do that
<whyso> yeah basically i want to jsut keep windows for games
<anto9us> dmglouis, type route
<whyso> and have everything else ubuntu
<whyso> without having to uninstall windows
<dmglouis> okay it doesn't look right now
<anto9us> dmglouis, well that should show your default gateway
<viator> resize the windows partion
<redDEADresolve> hi everyone
<dmglouis> anto9us: and the mask is 0.0.0.0
<Amaranth> amit: sort of
<whyso> oh, you can do that once youve already installed?
<whyso> that would fix everythign :)
<dmglouis> anto9us: i thought its supposed to be 255.255.255.0
<viator> and then once youve gotten ubuntu set up you can grab files
<anto9us> dmglouis, Genmask, on gateway is correct
<viator> from windows
<Amaranth> amit: anything it considers a custom configuration change will be kept whether you want it or not
<whyso> can you resize it once youve installed tho?
<dmglouis> anto9us: it is?
<viator> a good idea would to be to put the files on cdrom
<viator> or dvds
<viator> if available
<redDEADresolve> #ubuntu-chicago
<jomino> whyso, yes you can resize a partition
<danielt> Hi I just installed edubuntu on a pc with 4 drives 2 of them with ntfs partitions I followed the instroctions to mount them but i can't see any files thanks for any hel
<viator> that way you dont have to worry about corruption or loss
<anto9us> dmglouis, yes, that's what mine is showing, I can log into my router fine at the address that shows on that line
<whyso> i would but its about 400 GB files hehe
<amit> Amaranth, hmm.. what would you recommend? doing it from scratch or dealing with each configuration? will the repos will change accordingly?
<dmglouis> anto9us: oh ok
<jomino> whyso, but there must be as much free space as you make the partition smaller
<grndslm> ahem....could someone help me figure out why i can't see domain names??
<Amaranth> amit: it'll change the repos and attempt an upgrade
<ixian_> can someone tell me how to create a link to a folder on my desktop?
<ixian_> i'm a newb
<Amaranth> amit: at this point in edgy development it should upgrade alright
<viator> so make 3 pations
<jomino> whyso, if ypu want to read/write from both win and lin use a fat32 fs...
<dummy> how do I install gnome on ubuntu?
<dummy> what packages are involved?
<viator> plus 1 for swap
<Amaranth> amit: upgrading is slower and more likely to have weirdness but you get to keep all your installed apps and settings
<viator> one for windows
<viator> 1 for ubuntu
<viator> 1 for the files
<jomino> dummy, sudo aptitude install gnome-desktop
<whyso> i think this all boils down to this: after ive installed already, can i resize the windows partitian (after transfering all but games to ubuntus?)
<ChocoCid> yeah
<viator> then move all the files to the ext3 partion
<ChocoCid> just boot up using hte live cd and partition
<ryepup> ixian: open the file browser to the directory you want to link to
<ixian_> ok
<ryepup> ixian: then go one directory up
<viator> whyso YES
<ataq> hey can anybody tell me the name of those cool apps on the desktop that show cpu usage and temps and stuff like that please?
<ryepup> ixian: right click on the directory you want to link, and select "Make Link"
<anto9us> ataq, adesklets?
<whyso> oh ok THANKS for everyone who help me im lookign forward to trying out ubuntu :)_)
<ixian_> 'make link' is greyed out
<grndslm> so i've got a static internet connection setup, right....and i added the dns servers to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file...why can't i see google.com????
<ryepup> ixian: what directory are you trying to link?
<THX-1138> ataq - conky, gkrellem, torsmo.
<ataq> anto9us, is that it is it? is it in the repos?
<ixian_> 'jeff' in my home folder
<dummy> jomino: its already installed
<ataq> THX-1138, which one is the best?
<dummy> jomino: any other thing I need for GNome?
<ixian_> i cant make link to 'home' either
<ataq> THX-1138, for gnome that is
<jomino> dummy, no isn't it working?
<anto9us> ataq, yes, it's in universe
<kieran> 'lo all
<dummy> jomino: not working, still says it can't find an installation of Gnome
<ataq> anto9us, nice one thanks
<kieran> Can someone help me reinstalling grub?
<slimemonkey> Can anyone please help me, I recently bought a wireless usb network adapter (Belkin f5d7050) and installed, with ndiswrapper, the .inf and .sys files in the windows driver CD and am also able to confirm that the driver is installed with the ndiswrapper -l command...but when i go to the networking window to activate the wireless connection, there is no option for a wireless connection...there is an ethernet, and a modem conne
<slimemonkey> ction available to edit, but no wireless connection
<jomino> dummy, mhh can'T tell you anything without more information...
<jomino> dummy, you use irssi atm?
<ryepup> ixian: weird.  Open a terminal and run ls -al, and please copy/paste in the single line for the jeff directoru
<SuperMiguel> any one using ubuntu 6.0.10?
<dummy> jomino: I am coming from  CLI to GDM now...still no Gnome install.
<dummy> jomino: I am coming from xchat now
<anto9us> dmglouis, did you manage to get into it?
<SuperMiguel> any one using ubuntu 6.10?
<jomino> dummy, mom how do you start xchat if you got no gui?
<dummy> I got the GUI, its in failsafe
<danielt> viator: Can you help me with ntfs drives under edubuntu 6.10
<zircx> sup brah :P
<viator> SuperMiguel for info on edgy goto ubuntu+1
<slimemonkey> does anyone have any experience setting up wireless connections through usb for ubuntu?
<mfx> someone tried run ubuntu with hp pavilion dv5000 series ?
<amit> Amaranth, ho man, i thought i was done.. forcing the right version means removing ALOT of other packages for some.. i need to force libpango to the right version, and it basicly wants to remove all my apps
<jomino> dummy, and the problem is caused by gnome and not the xserver?
<ixian_> ryepup, drwxr-xr-x 28 jeff jeff 4096 2006-10-06 19:39 jeff
<Amaranth> amit: oy
<viator> danielt i can tell you what little i know
<amit>  Amaranth, i will never use none offical repos again
<kieran> Can anyone give me a hand re installing grub?
<dummy> getting metacity now...
<dummy> lets see what happens
<viator> i try to avoid ntfs
<viator> heh
<dummy> brb
<Amaranth> amit: you need to manually download pango and gtk from the repos and use dpkg to install them
<dummy> brb jomino
<danielt> viator:thank you
<jomino> mom
<ryepup> ixian_: and your username is "jeff", and you're browsing to /home/jeff?
<jomino> too late
<amit> Amaranth,i guess it solves me doing it from scratch dillema :)
<danielt> well i mounted the drives but there is no files
<bsdfox> I wish fat32 supported files > 4gb
<prog> does anyone know how to increase the ulimit for non su users?
<ixian_> yup
<anto9us> mfx, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/
<amit> Amaranth, hmm how do i do that?
<bsdfox> cause I hate dealing with NTFS stuff on my portable drive but fat32 won't let me copy dvd images
<zircx> hey, got a question, a little stuck here, I just finished installing xgl,  and I'm sure just about everyone here will no the answer to this apart from me, but I've tried installing compiz, but there's a dependency issue, < Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed > is there any reason as to why compiz would be giving this error?
<Amaranth> amit: look somewhere in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<grndslm> so i've got a static internet connection setup, right....and i added the dns servers to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file...why can't i see google.com????
<ryepup> ixian_: well, I'm afraid thats beyond my knowledge
<slimemonkey> i have a wireless usb adapter, but there is no "wireless connection" option in the networking window...any help?
<Amaranth> amit: probably under g and p
<viator> did you set it upto auto mount?
<ixian_> oh well thanks anyway
<danielt> yes
<viator> in /etc/fstab
<ryepup> ixian_: I don't know why that would be greyed out.  Maybe try with another folder?
<ataq> ant9us, Hey man I just installed that and ran setup but there isnt anything on the desktop, how do i start the service?
<SuperMiguel> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<danielt> yes
<zircx> and also, I'm not sure from a server perspective, but ubuntu is a great desktop working enviroment
<zircx> just need to snazz it up a little
<jomino> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Shadowpillar> when is edgy coming out? this month?
<gnomefreak> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jomino> Shadowpillar, 26th
<Shadowpillar> is it possible to order the discs now?
<zircx> or are people using compiz-vanilla and compiz-gnome-vanilla instead?
<jomino> Shadowpillar, why don't you just download it?
<grndslm> the edgy eft disks won't be sent out...
<grndslm> only dapper
<Shadowpillar> jomino: 56k
<jomino> Shadowpillar, k takes some time then...
<Shadowpillar> by the time I'd even finish downloading it, (and that's if the iso doesn't get corrupted..) the next release would be out
<jomino> Shadowpillar, maybe it comes with some linux magazine
<grndslm> so i've got a static internet connection setup, right....and i added the dns servers to the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base file...why can't i see google.com????
<ArrenLex> Shadowpillar: ...bittorrent?
<Shadowpillar> those $20 magazines?
<viator> theres a website that give out free linux cds
<Shadowpillar> bittorrent is slower than a direct download for me
<viator> but its usally "current"?versions
<ArrenLex> Shadowpillar; are you on dialup or something?
<Shadowpillar> ...yes.
<Shadowpillar> I said this already
<jomino> Shadowpillar, i bought a magazine for 8 and had suse 10.1 and kubuntu 6.06 and knoppi...
<ArrenLex> Well I only just got here. =P
<ArrenLex> Wow, dialup must suck.
<Shadowpillar> jomino: linuxformat?
<amit> Amaranth, god.. too much work.. i think i will do a clean install...
<zircx> grndslm , did you restart your network
<Shadowpillar> it's $20 here in the states
<g333k_work> is not Opera WEb Browser avaiable for ubuntu?
<grndslm> zircx, a coupla times, yea...
<jomino> Shadowpillar, sry? what do you want to know?
<cafuego_> g333k_work: Yes, it is. Get a .deb version (static Qt)
<amit> Amaranth, never the less, you helped me alot today, thanks friend
<Shadowpillar> ...
<zircx> weird, have you tried using network tools to make sure your settings stuck ?
<ArrenLex> g333k: you can run it on Ubuntu, but it's not available in the repositories because it's not open source.
<Shadowpillar> nevermind.
<grndslm> zircx, i just edited the files by hand
<ryepup> my usb devices aren't working, and I think its because my athlon melted my ports.  Output of 'lsusb -v' is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25857/, Output of 'dmesg | grep usb' is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25858/, does anyone know if those indicate any other problems?
<jomino> Shadowpillar, sry english is not my first language and  i'm still drunk
<zircx> grndslm , I'm not sure why it wouldn't work, I'm use to editing by hand on a slackware box, which normally gives me the result i want, this time around on my newly installed ubuntu desktop, even though it auto-configs, I changed my settings in network tools setting my eth0 connection to a static ip address with my dns server being my router..
<Tokenbad> everytime try to open firefox says its already open...and to open another to close it...how can I fix that?
<zircx> everything worked fine..
<ArrenLex> Tokenbad: try "killall firefox-bin".
<ArrenLex> You may have a zombie process.
<zircx> I'm still a little lost with the init.d a little
<Amaranth> Tokenbad: Press Alt-F2 and type 'killall firefox'
<grndslm> zircx, i'll have to try the network tools app, i guess
<grndslm> brb
<Tokenbad> I did killall firefox that one didn't work
<ArrenLex> Tokenbad: killall firefox-bin
<Amaranth> Tokenbad: restart?
<Amaranth> oh, firefox-bin, whoops
<Tokenbad> that one worked
<Amaranth> i forgot their goofy with the programs
<ArrenLex> they're
<Amaranth> Ahhh!! I've having junior year english class flashbacks!
<zircx> ah well i'll try this gnome-vanilla thing
<viator> Look out for the grammar police!
<ArrenLex> If you had to learn what the difference between 'there' and 'they're' was in high school I'm glad I didn't go to school when you grew up. It's elementary.
* ArrenLex is a grammar nazi.
<njan> don't forget their.
<ArrenLex> And their.
<Amaranth> ArrenLex: No we got 10% taken off every assignment every time we switched them.
<ArrenLex> Good! ^___^
<njan> ArrenLex, I'm even worse - I'm a "begging the question" nazi. ;)
<kieran> Please, would someone help me with grub?
<liquidtenmillion> My highschool english teachers would beat to a bloody pulp if I swithced "your" or "you're".
<Amaranth> I punish grammar nazis harshly. ;)
<hawkaloogie> can anyone access http://cerqueira.org/software/z810/ ? i need the lexmark printer driver that the ubuntu forums tell me to get
<hawkaloogie> not even the wayback machine is working :'(
<ArrenLex> hawk: did you find that on google? If so, use google's cache.
<ryepup> hawkaloogie: doesn't seem to be working for me
<grndslm> i wish i could see google.com
<zircx> still no go heh?
<grndslm> no go
<ArrenLex> grndslm: have you tried "ifup -a"?
<zircx> are you connected to an router?
<grndslm> there's not much to do in the graphical program.....
<grndslm> i can connect to the router....
<kothz> I have a stupid question. :) is dpkging kubuntu-desktop the best way to move from the padded cell, er, I mean, gnome to kde on ubuntu?  Or is it better to start with the kubuntu disk?
<kothz> (I have ubuntu installed)
<viator> hawkaloogie whats the printer
<kitche> grndslm: can you see if /etc/resolv.conf has anything in it?
<zircx> are you using your router as the dns? or yoru isp?
<hawkaloogie> viator, lexmark z816
* kothz thinks is probably a better 'wait til you're sober' type of migration :) 
<grndslm> but i can't resolve dns for anything....i've added dns servers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base because they replace /etc/resolv.conf at reboot
<ArrenLex> kothz: you can apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then purge the gnome packages. There was a site that lists all the gnome packages so you can remove them all in one command. Hold on.
<hawkaloogie> ryepup, google's caching is trying to access the original site for some reason
<viator> ok lemme see
<harisund> grndslm, if I might be so rude to interrupt, what is the problem?
<grndslm> i'm using opendns servers
<grndslm> i just found them recently and i know they're still working right now
<hawkaloogie> otherwise if someone in here has gotten a lexmark Z810, Z815, or Z816 to work and still has the driver source, it'd be much obliged
<thill2708> since GNOME is the official desktop of ubuntu, though, aren't you missing out on certain supported packages that really tie the distro together?
<kothz> gnome isn't the official desktop of kubuntu :)
<zircx> why don't you just use your isp server dns?
<g333k_work> Why I dont have the /etc/inittab file?
<grndslm> zircx, opendns has worked fine and still does
<kothz> i'm just looking for an interesting way of spending a friday night :)
<grndslm> i have no reason to change
<dougsko> thill2708: gnome is gnome no matter what distro its on, and ubuntu is ubuntu no matter what DE/WM you use
<grndslm> for some reason one computer is being troublesome, however
<kitche> g33k_work: I don't think ubuntu uses that
<kieran> Could someone please help me? My MBR got messed up reinstalling win, Ive tried reinstalling grub(which ive done quite a few times before without problem) and i get the error the file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<thill2708> true, true, but are there programs and other certain functionality you're missing out on by using kde instead of gnome? Aren't most of the programs written for ubuntu for gnome?
<thill2708> nmapplet, for example
<Draccy> How can I find out if my CD-ROM is using the ide-scsi module?
<XenThraL> Hi, I'm having some trouble with sound on KDE -- how do I select which sound card I want to use for my default output?
<ArrenLex> kothz: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<dougsko> thill2708: i dont use either one, and i dont miss out on anything
<grndslm> harisund, if i knew what the problem was i'd fix it....currently, /etc/resolv.conf has 2 dns servers in it, but i can't resolve a single domain name
<ataq> hey does anybody know desktop stat adding tools besides adesklets?
<Oskars_LV> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 server version. As CD drive ir broken, I put the HDD in another computer with working CD for installing. Now, when I put the HDD back into the first computer, network interface doesn't show up. Is it because of different MAC addresses? Where should I look to fix it?
<wicked_Zzzz> thill2708, i use k3b in gnome...
<thill2708> doug: xubuntu?
<Renan_s2> ataq, gkrellm
<Renan_s2> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<dougsko> ataq: check out conky
<Draccy> Hmmm. I'd guess that it's not, seeing as it's not loaded.
<zircx> grndslm , I'd be interested to know what the issue was when you resolve that lil troubleshoot
<ataq> nice one thanks lads
<grndslm> doh!
<Renan_s2> ataq, you also might want to look at gdesklets
<harisund> grndslm, how are you connected? Through a router?
<grndslm> yup
<|chris3|> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<keegan_> Hello everyone I was wondering if I could use Devilspie to embed xmms or audacious into my desktop?
<ataq> Renan_s2, Nice one thanks very much
<zircx> I've not heard of any problems like that before.. seems very weird
<grndslm> i can see the router and all computers on my local network
<harisund> Can the other computer resolves DNS queries fine?
<howlinhobbit> I just replaced Win98 on a Dell Inspiron 5000 laptop and I'm trying to get my PS2 mouse to work. Both the touchpad mouse and the PS2 would work under Win98 but I can't get Ubuntu to see the PS2. Any ideas, anyone?
<DigitalNinja> how do I set the system to forward IP traffic?
<kieran> anyone?
<grndslm> harisund, yes...i can even ping the dns server from the failing 'puter
<zircx> firewall?
<grndslm> nope
<bsdfox> when will dapper begin using madwifi-ng?
<grndslm> just a wrt54g that's doing it's job
<greeg> hi i just installed ubuntu.  i have rebooted twice becuase my terminal fails to load after closing a previous session?  when i burned ubuntu i ran it through the md5sum  .
<grndslm> or its...don't want the grammar nazis after me
<greeg> ok suprisingly it is working now.
<gbrent> if I have col1 col2 col3 as a result from a grep, how do i only show col1 col3?
<Draccy> What system logs would I check for cdrom errors?
<viator> heh
<wicked_Zzzz> bsdfox, you mean when will they include madwifi-ng in dapper install cd?
* ArrenLex cackles evilly, does not end sentence on preposition.
<Dr_willis> gbrent,  spaces are seperating the col's? or does the data in col's have spaces also?
<viator> goodluck with that printer
<bsdfox> gbrent, awk '{print $1 $3}' I think
<Dr_willis> awk should work.. but spaces may give it some issues...
<gbrent> spaces seperate the columns
<greeg> how do i change my prompt from @jerware-desktop:~$  to @jerware$     ?
<viator> might as well get turbo print or buy a hp or brother or other linux frinedly one
<gbrent> thats not the actual output... i just need to learn how to do it
<keegan_> Does anyone know how I could embed a music player into my desktop?
<greeg> the hostname command failed.  and editing /etc/hosts failed.
<zircx> erm, they must have changed the packages the repositories for compiz
<zircx> bleh
<bsdfox> wicked_Zzzz, no, when will they upgrade to the linux-restricted-modules package that has it? I am still running 2.6.15.11-3 on that
<ArrenLex> greeg: it's in your ~/.bashrc
<greeg> ahhh
<greeg> thanx ArrenLex
<DigitalNinja> how do I configure packet forwarding?
<wicked_Zzzz> bsdfox, no idea .. never? there will be edgy soon ...
<XenThraL> Hi, I'm having some trouble with sound on KDE -- how do I select which sound card I want to use for my default output? anyone can give me a hand?
<harisund> grndslm, if you don't mind, can I have a look at your /etc/resolv.conf file somewhere?
<bsdfox> wicked_Zzzz, so if I were to upgrade to edgy I'd probably get it?
<gbrent> bsdfox: so would I do tail -f log | grep 'string' | awk '{print col1 col2}'
<dougsko> DigitalNinja: in /etc/sysctl.conf
<wicked_Zzzz> bsdfox, that you got to look at the changelog ...
<ArrenLex> XenThra: how does kmix recognise your different cards?
<gbrent> bsdfox: I never used awk
<XenThraL> yes it does
<ArrenLex> XenThra: how? What does it look like?
<zircx>  /detach
<grndslm> harisund, i promise it's the default comments at the top and each of the opendns servers have their own line right below...
<XenThraL> the drop-down menu shows both of them
<bsdfox> gbrent, tail -f log | grep 'string' | awk '{print $1 $2}'
<raghu206> i have unknowingly removed some of the softwares pls help how to role back
<XenThraL> though the second one on the list doesn't seem to function
<wickedpuppy> raghu206, what software ? names pls
<gbrent> bsdfox: ill try that thanks
<wickedpuppy> btw and how you removed them
<XenThraL> and somehow the order in which they are on the list changed - they flipped - and now sound isn't working
<Guidan> hi i just bout a linksy srx400 wireless card, would ubuntu support it?
<ArrenLex> Xenthra: can you send me a screenshot of what kmix looks like with multiple sound cards?
<raghu206> wickedpuppy, k3b,gaim
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, why not test it ?
<wickedpuppy> raghu206, searched in synaptic yet ?
<harisund> grndslm, lol :) .. I just added the opendns servers in my file. So my resolv.conf looks like "nameserver <ip>" on 2 different lines.. so I guess openDNS is working fine ... you said you could ping your router right? Perhaps there is a IP conflict or something?
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, i dont have ubuntu installed yet
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, there is a live cd ...
<Guidan> oh really.
<DigitalNinja> dougsko: I made the changes. Do I need to restart networking
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, yes really
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, sec
<grndslm> doh....harisund, thank you...i didn't put nameserver at the beginning
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, link plz
<viator> so yuse apt or synaptic to reinstall k3b and gaim
<grndslm> i can't believe i didn't see that
<bsdfox> Guidan, that looks like it's a router not a card
<raghu206> wickedpuppy, there are many others when i am installing a library file they got removed
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, or use knoppix or any live cd ...
<grndslm> you da man!!
<harisund> grndslm, I am guessing it works?
<wickedpuppy> raghu206, yah so pls search in synaptic
<wickedpuppy> and install them from there
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, the only linux i use is ubuntu is knoppix as easy?
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, nvm .. use the lice cd
<wickedpuppy> live
<Guidan> link
<Guidan> ?
<ArrenLex> Xenthra: also, have you thoroughly checked out the Switches tab? Especially the dropdowns on the righ?
<ArrenLex> y
<ArrenLex> t *
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, live/install cd are the same .. get the dapper
<Freijja> I have a problem with firefox wanting to download .cgi pages instead of open them
<Guidan> dapper??
<Freijja> Any way to fix this?
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, you DO use ubuntu ... right ? may i ask how did you install it ?
<tecta> hmm, Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, trying to dcc it over
<grndslm> harisund, actually it doesn't...i did a lil' /etc/init.d/networking restart and it's still a nova!
<deadly_venom> Where can I get Adobe Flash for Linux ?
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, well i burn the iso and run it.
<howlinhobbit> does anyone have any idea how to get Ubuntu 6.06 to recognize my PS2 mouse on my Dell Inspiron 5000 laptop?
<bsdfox> tecta, don't run it as root
<ArrenLex> deadly: www.adobe.com?
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, how long ago was it ?
<ArrenLex> deadly: if you mean the authoring tool and not the player, you can't. There is none.
<ArrenLex> deadly; you could, however, run Flash MX with wine.
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, long maybe 1 year
<Guidan> or longer
<greeg> i now have a courpted .bashrc
<ArrenLex> Yay greeg. xD
<greeg> i just comented a line
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, then pls download the latest stable ubuntu ...
<bsdfox> howlinhobbit, I have an inspiron 5100 and my mouse is recognized just fine
<greeg> how can i restore it
<deadly_venom> ArrenLex I went to a site, that requires flash, when I click on "Install Plugins" It then said FAILED.
<harisund> greeg you could always copy the default .bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc if you think ou have corrupted yours
<harisund> grndslm, no problem. Let's try it again .. from first..
<greeg> ok thanx
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, once i download it , and burn it , i can run off of the cd ?
<harisund> grndslm, first.. your ip/subnet/gateway settings... can you check them?
<ArrenLex> deadly: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, yes ..its both live/install cd in one ... get the dapper .. stable version .. not edgy
<grndslm> harisund, i will return in 2 min.
<howlinhobbit> bsdfox: that's good, but mine isn't... I did some changes in the xorg.conf file (that I found in the user documentation) and that didn't work
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, thanks
<harisund> grndslm, take yoru time :)
<bsdfox> howlinhobbit, /dev/psm0 ?
<howlinhobbit> I don't know what that means
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, pls get knoppix if you got time and bandwidth .. its one of ther most famous live cd distro out there ...
<bsdfox> did you set the mouse device to be /dev/psm0
<deadly_venom> ArrenLex Got it, thanks.
<howlinhobbit> no. how do I do that?
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, easy to use?
<bsdfox> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tecta> bsdfox, it asks for a pass, i tried putting in my root pass but says it's incorrect
<ixian_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrenLex> ixian: are you having ati driver problems?
<bsdfox> tecta, wierd
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, live cd ... there is no need to install .. easy ? why you want linux to be easy ? you should ask if its as good as ubuntu .. not easy
<deadly_venom> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bsdfox> tecta, have you tried putting in your user pass?
<howlinhobbit> bsdfox... I'll look at what it says now and brb
<tecta> bsdfox, yeah
<Guidan> ok is it as godod?
<Guidan> good
<deadly_venom> ArrenLex I want to get my pcmcia card to work under Ubuntu, Do I really need ndiswrapper/madwifi ?
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, it is one of the most famous live cd ... i think that says it all ...
<ArrenLex> Why are you asking me? xD I know nothing about wireless cards.
<bsdfox> tecta, maybe you should reinstall, sounds like something got fked up
<bsdfox> deadly_venom, what kind of wifi card?
<tecta> bsdfox, also... Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<grndslm> harisund, i put the lines in the resolv.conf.d/tail file instead of the /base file and it worked out!
<bsdfox> if madwifi supports it you are looking good
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, ok thanks im gonna take a look at it, have u heard of something call troppix?
<tecta> bsdfox, that's when trying to do /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start (as root)
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, all the ppix comes from knoppix
<howlinhobbit> right now there's a line that says: Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" -- is that what I should change?
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ?  I use Ubuntu and my cable modem don't work since installation.
<bsdfox> tecta, try uninstalling it and reinstalling it.. then use sudo instead of root
<bsdfox> howlinhobbit, yes
<Shadow_mil> is their any good speech recognition for Linux/Ubuntu
<Shadow_mil> programs*
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, did you see my PM ?
<howlinhobbit> thanks... pls repeat what I should change it to
<grndslm> harisund, i'm not sure what difference that should have made, but i'm not complaining anymore....thanks a lot!!
<ArrenLex> XenThra: no.
<howlinhobbit> oh wait... found how to scroll back up
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/317/snapshot3oc8.png
<ArrenLex> XenThra: and when you select another card, the interface changes to reflect that card?
<XenThraL> yes
<XenThraL> but the sound output doesnt
<Oskars_LV> Ubuntu's reply to "ifconfig eth0" - "eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found", ifconfig shows only loopback interface, not 2 other interfaces
<XenThraL> even clicking the green buttons
<ArrenLex> XenThra: then select the proper card you want, then right-click on the tray icon, go "Select Master Channel" and pick the Master channel for the right card.
<ArrenLex> Xenthra: if that doesn't work, I don't now how to help you further. I only have one card.
<tecta> bsdfox, k i uninstalled / reinstalled
<tecta> tecta@xetra:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<tecta> Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Shadow_mil> is their any good speech recognition programs for Linux/Ubuntu?
<Oskars_LV> it started after putting HDD in other computer for installing
<bsdfox> tecta, are you running mysql?
<tecta> bsdfox, yeah
<bsdfox> maybe that is where the error is coming from
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, search for "speech recognition" in synaptic ?
<tecta> bsdfox, how should i check?
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, i forgot do i dl the md5 too or just iso?
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, thanks man -- you have no idea how much I'm kicking myself for not seeing that option
<ArrenLex> XenThra: did it help? xD
<XenThraL> ArrenLex, I reinstalled alsa, did the whole forum post
<Shadow_mil> wickedpuppy: it comes up with some Snitho2 program, and I tried, but it does not work well and is only really for testing
<XenThraL> because I didn't click that option before....
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, just iso .. md5 only if you want to check the md5sum
<XenThraL> I feel quite stupid :p
<Shadow_mil> Sphinx 2*
<wickedpuppy> Shadow_mil, well then wait for someone who knows :P
<ArrenLex> XenThra: glad I could help, then. xD
<ixian_> do the ati drivers work for the radeon x850 xtpe in dapper drake?
<kitche> ixian_: do you mean the binary drivers?
<greeg> ArrenLex:  i just completly removed .bashrc and i still get the horriffic prompt  of jerware@jerware-desktop:~pathname$
<greeg> which is excruciatingly long
<ixian_> kitche, the ones that this page explains how to install : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> did you log back in to a new shell?
<ArrenLex> greeg: did you restart your terminal?
<lluka> hi there, can someone hellp me with an error im getting with a tarball
<lluka> ?
<greeg> i Xed out
<Dr_willis> greeg,  google for bash prompt howto. :P make a nice one
<lluka> ./configure: line 19175: syntax error near unexpected token `$SWIG_VERSION'
<greeg> and opened an other one
<lluka> thats the error
<kitche> greeg: to have it change you have to source a bashrc
<ciphernemo> I can't switch one of my unused partitions to xfs from ext3. Doing it in Disks Manager or command line yields an unmounted partition. Any ideas why?
<greeg> i did source .bashrc
<wickedpuppy> lluka, you mean you got problem compiling ? or you got problem with a tarball ? pls be specific
<Dr_willis> if you removed .bashrc - what did you source?
<lluka> compiling
<lluka> it uses automake
<lluka> software is called mapacman
<wickedpuppy> lluka, what program is it ?
<bsdfox> deadly_venom, what kind of wifi card?
<greeg> i removed it after i changed it becuase the changed didnt change jack sh*t
<kitche> lluka: it's bad source code it looks like
<lluka> :(
<lluka> damn
<greeg> i just removed a variable
<greeg> to cut down the size
<wickedpuppy> lluka, then pls file the bug to the dev
<greeg> i want to know why the changes are woefully failing.
<Dr_willis> PS1='\w\$ '   is a nice short prompt
<kitche> greeg: even though the host thing is in /etc/bashrc I believe since the user .bashrc is for the user only
<lluka> hmm wonder if i can find a repository with the software
<Dr_willis> greeg,  i would guess you are doing somthing wrong.
<lluka> i've already installed all the dependencies
<tonyyarusso> How can I change a network from "Preferred" to "Trusted" for NetworkManager?
<Dr_willis> greeg,  the ps1 may be getting exported by a parrent process.
<wickedpuppy> lluka, not in ubuntu repo .. i got all the repos and i can't find that package by that name
<lluka> damn :(
<lluka> so i'll need a deb file
<viator> packman is a package manager
<viator> isnt it theone ark uses?
<redDEADresolve> i need a good torrenting program, one that can handle multiple torrents, allow me to choose what in the torrent i want to download and not eat up my system reasources
<ArrenLex> lluka: why don't you just open the configure script and look at line 19175 to see if anything is out of place?
<lluka> well the thing is
<lluka> the file im trying to compile is
<lluka> arriannexp
<jbmigel> redDEADresolve look into torrentflux... it is awesome and you can control it over the web
<lluka> ariannexp*
<lluka> then i can continue to play mapacman
<lluka> im sorry i got confused earlier
<viator> oh thats a game
<lluka> multiplayer pacman
<lluka> :D
<Dr_willis> mspacman ?
<Dr_willis> :P
<ciphernemo> I can't switch one of my unused partitions to xfs from ext3. Doing it in Disks Manager or command line yields an unmounted partition. Any ideas why?
<Jewfro> readDEADresolve, also see azureus
<jbmigel> azureus blows
<Jewfro> opinion, works great for me
<redDEADresolve> jbmigel wow how come i've never heard of that one
<wickedpuppy> ciphernemo, pls give exact error
<jbmigel> redDEADresolve you didnt ask... it's cool cuz you can drive your torrents from anywhere.. then when you get home they are done!
<wickedpuppy> redDEADresolve, then you must be new to torrent .. i been using it for 2+ years now
<gbrent> bsdfox: now I have the output 7/10/06 11:32:12:SenderWorker> originator="19739788891", company="ZIMCORP", terminalProvider="Sprint",   how do I cut out ":SenderWorker>"?
<redDEADresolve> i dont like azurues, love its features but not the implentation
<gbrent> bsdfox: I used awk to get that
<redDEADresolve> naw im just used to bitcomet i really liked it
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<redDEADresolve> feel free to laugh
<wickedpuppy> ciphernemo, so did you do as it suggested ?
<jbmigel> redDEADresolve ya azureus is ok if you like java and have too much ram and maybe you remote into your box to control it
<greeg> is this not the line to change PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033] 0;${USER}@\007"'   ?
<greeg> how does that  remotely corespond to jerware@jerware-desktop:~$
<wickedpuppy> jbmigel, i got 512mb ram and azureus is fine ...
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: if I set the partition as filetype ext3, it formats and mounts just fine... as xfs or jfs, it croaks. I'm not sure what to do from the error message?
<greeg> i just loged out of my desktop
<greeg> source .bashrc doesnent work
<jbmigel> wickedpuppy i have 64mb of ram and it is not
<redDEADresolve> i have 3gigs @ 667 and it just is too much of a hog
<bsdfox> gbrent, is that what you wanted?
<kitche> ciphernemo: I m not sure if ubuntu has xfs support or jfs
<greeg> sudo: unable to lookup jerware-desktop via gethostbyname()    why ?
<tonyyarusso> kitche: Yes
<redDEADresolve> i have tons to burn but not for a torrent ap
<wickedpuppy> ciphernemo, then ah its xfs or jfs problem ?
<gbrent> bsdfox: yes but I need to take off a little more.... If I have the output 12345 from a awk '{print $1, $2}' | grep '123' ... how do I cut off the 45?
<wickedpuppy> greeg, do hostname .. what you get ?
<greeg> jerware-desktop
<ciphernemo> kitche: Debian has xfs support... ubuntu should, especially since it includes the file fsck.xfs
<bsdfox> gbrent, you can use "cut"
<jbmigel> redDEADresolve keep in mind you need apache and php for torrentflux... so there is overhead there too
<wickedpuppy> then funny why you got gethostbyname() error ...
<g333k_work> Helo
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: yes, an xfs problem, not a partition problem per say I guess
<gbrent> cut is a command or part of awk?
<greeg> how  is a dns resolution at all relevent to sudo  ?
<wickedpuppy> ciphernemo, if ext3 is fine then the partition should be ok .. do fsck to be sure
<wickedpuppy> gbrent, cut is a bash command ..
<gbrent> so I have to pipe cut also
<bsdfox> gbrent, echo "7/10/06 11:32:12:SenderWorker> originator="19739788891", company="ZIMCORP", terminalProvider="Sprint"" | cut -c 18-29
<greeg> sad how sudo uses such complex methods for such minute tasks.
<bsdfox> if you append that cut command it should do it
* mcphail is using an xfs filesystem with no problems on dapper
<wickedpuppy> now are also second #bash ...lol
<redDEADresolve> know of any progams that  run lighter? I'm using rufus but it sucks so bad
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: yup, everything is 100% functional with ext3. I need to use xfs or jfs since this PC will be recording multiple-GB-sized files and need to delete them on the fly
<gbrent> bsdfox: thank you... ill work with that
<|chris3|> can someone point me to a web page that shows how to install lilo?
<wickedpuppy> ciphernemo, then i got no idea ..
<ArrenLex> chris3: any reason you don't want grub?
<wickedpuppy> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: ext3 isn't up to the task unless majorly tweak something
<greeg> i would hate to reinstall ubuntu just becuase sudo is a failure and the source is a woeful failure
<thill2708> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&safe=off&q=ubuntu+how+to+install+lilo&btnG=Search
<wickedpuppy> sweet
<bsdfox> redDEADresolve, freeloader is pretty low-usage
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: thx for trying
<wickedpuppy> blah i failed .. no point thanking me :P
<|chris3|> Arrenlex: because grub has not been working for me for about a week
<thill2708> !brub
<ArrenLex> In what way?
<thill2708> !grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RealFG> ArrenLex: Thanks for the help the other day.
<ArrenLex> What did I do?
<RealFG> ArrenLex: This is FriedGeek btw
<jbmigel> does anyone even work on lilo anymore/
<|chris3|> arrenlex: sethk helped me for about an hour today and we gave up on grub so he suggested installing lilo
<ArrenLex> Oh! Hi FredGeek =D
<ArrenLex> I was kind of worried that you disappeared after a reboot. o_o
<ciphernemo> I can't switch one of my unused partitions from ext3 to xfs, as it yields an invalid filesystem type & unmounted partition. Ext3 on the partition works just fine. I can use xfs just fine when this system was running Debian 3.1 r3 sarge, but not with ubuntu. What's wrong?
<RealFG> ArrenLex: I did get my res up. Needed to pick the right settings for the screen max res and refresh.
<redDEADresolve> bsdfox, you got a url for it?
<jbmigel> ciphernemo do you have xfs support in your kernel?
<ciphernemo> jbmigel: good question, how can I check?
<bsdfox> redDEADresolve, it's in synaptic
<RealFG> ArrenLex: the defaults I had been accepting only went up to 1040x768.
<ciphernemo> jbmigel: 2.6.15-27-686 kernel
<ArrenLex> RealFG: yeah, that's why I increased the resolution in your xorg...
<gbrent> bsdfox: I am actually trying to cut out ":SenderWorker>" ... I am getting an error: cut: invalid character in range
<redDEADresolve> bsdfox, thanks the only url i found was last updated in april 2005
<mcphail> ciphernemo: the stock ubuntu kernels support xfs
<ciphernemo> RealFG: manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to add higher resolutions if you know your system supports it
<bsdfox> gbrent, paste your command line
<redDEADresolve> bsdfox, does it allow me to only download part of a torrent. like only 2 mp3s instead of the whole albulm?
<thill2708> does anyone know of a program like hellanzb but for torrents?
<gbrent> bsdfox: the whole command is actually tail -f /logs/server.log | awk '{print $1, $2, $6, $8, $10}' | grep 'SenderWorker' | cut -c ':SenderWorker\>'
<ciphernemo> mcphail: that's good to know... but I'm not running a 386 kernel :P Do you know if the kernel I listed supports xfs?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: yes
<gbrent> with out the \ in ':SenderWorker\>'
<RealFG> ArrenLex: Cool. I'm just happy to be at 12x10. Getting used to U as well not in quite as much of a hurry to infect the rest of the drive with windoz.
<bsdfox> gbrent, that's not how cut works
<bsdfox> gbrent, man cut
<ciphernemo> mcphail: good. Any idea why I'm having problems then? Any way to help me troubleshoot it?
<ArrenLex> RealFG: Enjoying it?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: i'm no expert, but i'll try
<RealFG> ArrenLex: You bet. I miss my mac. (Gave it to the wife) And I'm loving the feel of Evolution and some of the other apps.
<ciphernemo> mcphail: well, worth a shot... you may be more of an expert than I :)
<mcphail> ciphernemo: i missed your full description of the problem
<Guidan> wickedpuppy, where can i find out what kind of program knoppix comes with.
<Guidan> nvm
<ArrenLex> RealFG: Mac has a unix core. I heard there's a lot of similarities.
<viator> i bought a mac for the wife and its like bleh
<viator> she likes ubuntu better
<ChocoCid> mac is based on BSD
* ArrenLex bows to the knowledgeable.
<ciphernemo> mcphail: sure... I can't use xfs on my 3rd partition (/dev/sda3). It will croak when I try to change it to xfs, and it won't mount. ext3 works just fine, though
<jbmigel> ciphernemo it appears to me it is in stock kernel... /boot/config-2.10.blah
<bsdfox> OS X is slow
<ChocoCid> i mean, they're based on UNIX, sure, but that's like saying "windows 3.1 and XP are both based on DOS"
<RealFG> ArrenLex: Yeah. Darwin was branched from BSD and you can even run X and Aqua at the same time.
<ChocoCid> which, while true, doesn't exactly mean anything to the end user
<viator> they want topsell you a .mac acct for every app
<bsdfox> XP isn't based on dos
<mcphail> ciphernemo: take me through the steps you are doing
<viator> you need the acct for alot of apps
<viator> wth
<ChocoCid> hrm... true
<ChocoCid> ME was the last one on top of DOS, right?
<ciphernemo> jbmigel: 2.10.xxx was not the stock kernel for me on ubuntu 6.06 dapper
<RealFG> .mac seems like the biggest waste.
<kitche> viator: most of those apps are commerical
<viator> ilife
<viator> crap
<thill2708> isn't .mac 'sposed to get some huge overhaul soon?
<bsdfox> yeah
<RealFG>  iLife. I do love those apps.
<kitche> ChocoCid: sorta that's when they started to change over to a sudo dos
<bsdfox> ME is the worst one ever too
<jbmigel> ciphernemo sorry ya i mean 2.6... look at the config file in your /boot under filesystems you can see xfs there
<ChocoCid> ME is a turd, yeah
<RealFG> HEHE Anyone here remember M
<RealFG> err MS Bob?
<ChocoCid> is there a good "widget" program like konfabulator or whatever out there for linux? googling "linux widgets" gets me programming widgets, which, while useful, aren't exactly what i'm interested in (yet)
<viator> bob never materialized
<ChocoCid> any recommendations?
<thill2708> gdesklest, chococid?
<ArrenLex> ChocoCid: like superkaramba?
<thill2708> dgesklets, that is
<thill2708> damn
<thill2708> gdesklets
<thill2708> jesus
* ChocoCid looks into those
<RealFG> apt-get jesus
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me figure out why x11vnc makes Xorg eat lots of CPU and vncviewer VERY sluggish?
<Simulacra> hello, has anyone here had any luck with rt71 wireless drivers in Edgy?
<viator> apt-get moo
<ArrenLex> apt-get install jesus
<ArrenLex> E: Couldn't find package jesus
<ArrenLex> Aw.
<Simulacra> or VIA deltachrome
<viator> hehe
<ciphernemo> mcphail: sure... #sudo umount /dev/sda3  .... #sudo fsck.xfs -f /dev/sda3  .... #sudo mount /dev/sda3 /video
<RealFG> hehe
<ben__> Anybody know why firefox keeps crashing everytime I get a msg on googletalk?
<ciphernemo> something similar to that
<viator> sudo apt-get moo
<ChocoCid> proof that there is no jesus :P
<ArrenLex> Gasp! :O
<bsdfox> gbrent, echo "7/10/06 11:32:12:SenderWorker> originator="19739788891", company="ZIMCORP", terminalProvider="Sprint"" | cut -d : -f 3,4 | cut -c 3-16
<ChocoCid> ubuntu christian edition notwithstanding!
<wickedpuppy> Guidan, google for knoppix pls
<ArrenLex> root@ubuntu:/home/alex# apt-get install God
<ArrenLex> E: Couldn't find package God
<ArrenLex> AHA! THERE IS NO GOD
<mcphail> ciphernemo: sudo mkfs.xfs, surely?
<ArrenLex> I KNEW IT
<ChocoCid> ^5
<RealFG> Godbuntu
<ChocoCid> Godisdeadbuntu
<viator> ubuntu ce
<viator> lmao
<RealFG> HEHE
<ChocoCid> viator : i'm not joking, it actually exists
<ciphernemo> mcphail: oops, yes, that one
<viator> christian edition
<viator> i know
<ChocoCid> yeah :(
<viator> lol
<ChocoCid> so stupid
<RealFG>  :-S
<ChocoCid> In Ubuntu Christian Edition you can burn heretic cds only.
<RealFG> oh.
<RealFG> oh.
<ChocoCid> With Ubuntu Christian Edition, you don't need to surf the web. You can walk on it.
<RealFG> Oh. man that was good.
<ChocoCid> http://christianubuntu.blogspot.com/  <-- have fun
<ChocoCid> Dual boot is not possible in Ubuntu Christian edition. "Thou shalt have no other operating systems before Me...".
* wrabbit^ claps
<ajmitch> ChocoCid: enough of the mockery, thanks
<daxxar> I use LIRC and a remote to control most applications on my ubuntu-machine. Problem is, the screen blanks out if I just browse the menus etc (don't start apps). Only way to remedy it is to press some keyboard keys. Can't find any BIOS settings. Any suggsetions?
<thill2708> ChristianUbuntu is the new ChuckNorrisFacts
<RealFG> Dual boot BSD / Ubuntu CE now there is a conflict of logos.
<mcphail> ciphernemo: do you still have /dev/sda3 as ext3 in your /etc/fstab?
<deadly_venom> Anyone familiar with ndiswrapper ?
<viator> yeah too bad they got rid of beasty!
<boris55> penguins wear nun suits anyways..
<ChocoCid> haha RealFG
<RealFG> boris55: good point
<wickedpuppy> guys its nice but there are people asking for help ... can go to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<harisund> deadly_venom, just ask your question... somebody will surely be :)
<RealFG> Sorry. mybad. I'll lurk and soak up knowledge.
<lluka> anyone know a repository with ariannexp ?
<boris55> isn't os X, Darwin or something. I guess they have to go after the market that won't use apple.
<deadly_venom> It has been said, my wireless card works in ndiswrapper 1.23 only, is it safe to install the latest ndiswrapper which is 1.25 ?
<bsdfox> deadly_venom, probably
<bsdfox> deadly_venom, what kind of network card
<harisund> deadly_venom, under ideal circumstances, yes... you shouldn't be having a problem ..
<kitche> deadly_venom: probably there isn't much of a difference besides better better hooks really
<ciphernemo> mcphail: I was just trying something different on my own in the process of pastebining the message for you and it looks like it took this time. Not completely sure. How can I check a filesystem type on the command line?
<gerryxiao> how to setup qemu on ubuntu?
<deadly_venom> bsdfox Belkin pre-N wireless network card .. Model#: F5D8010
<kitche> ciphernemo: just run mount
<gerryxiao> especially tun+bridge on qemu
<deadly_venom> harisund , killefiz thanks!
<harisund> deadly_venom, oh best wishes!
<mcphail> ciphernemo: paste the output of "grep /dev/sda3 /etc/fstab"
<Simulacra> hello, has anyone here had any luck with rt71 wireless drivers in Edgy?
<Simulacra> or VIA deltachrome
<deadly_venom> harisund Thanks ..
<deadly_venom> Last Question ..
<ciphernemo> mcphail: my imagination, it was just stuck on ext3... lemme get everything ready and pastebin it for ya
<kitche> Simulacra: ask in #ubuntu+1 they would know better
<Simulacra> thanks
<mcphail> ciphernemo: it should only be one line, so just paste it here
<deadly_venom> Is kernel-source installed by default, or do we have to install it ?
<ArrenLex> deadly: you have to install it yourself.
<kitche> deadly_venom: you have to install it and build-esstenial
<wickedpuppy> kernel source must be install by you ...
<wickedpuppy> its too big for one cd
<wickedpuppy> and most people don't need it
<bsdfox> you need to install it
<deadly_venom> wickedpuppy yes, you need it for ndiswrapper ..
<wickedpuppy> deadly_venom, and i don't need ndiswrapper ...
<ciphernemo> mcphail: /dev/sda3       /video          ext3    defaults        0       2
<talisein> Hi, I'm running the latest Edgy. I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<ciphernemo> mcphail: but now I'm trying to mkfs.xfs it
<wickedpuppy> most people ... that means majority ...
<mcphail> ciphernemo: open /etc/fstab in an editor and change the ext3 to xfs
<raghu206> when i boot into ubuntu i shud use parameter acpi=off why shud i do that do someone have any idea
<wickedpuppy> raghu206, to off acpi ?
<ciphernemo> mcphail: done
<raghu206> wickedpuppy, yah may be
<talisein> raghu206: does your computer work without specifying acpi=off?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: now try your mount command as before
<ciphernemo> mcphail: k
<raghu206> talisein, no it reboots
<wickedpuppy> raghu206, your question should be what is acpi and how does it affect my computer ..
<floyd2> Anyone know what lib I need to install for mpc (muse) file support?
<bsdfox> deadly_venom, what chip is in that wifi card?
<ciphernemo> mcphail: mount: Unknown error 990
<mcphail> ciphernemo: :(
<raghu206> wickedpuppy, may be so pls answer for that
<deadly_venom> just curious, how can I share files/folder between Ubuntu and my Windows box ?
<talisein> raghu206: if your computer works, go ahead and use ACPI. It lets the kernel keep track of the power requirements for all your components. For older equipment, however, it doesn't support ACPI
<wickedpuppy> !acpi
<mcphail> ciphernemo: you have created the filesystem with mkfs.xfs /dev/sda3?
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<floyd2> !mpc
<jbmigel> deadly_venom use samba
<ubotu> mpc: A command-line tool to interface MPD. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (dapper), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ciphernemo> mcphail: to create it as an xfs file system, is it just # mkfs.xfs /dev/sda3 , or do I want other options?
<ciphernemo> mcphail: yes
<floyd2> !musepack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musepack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<talisein> deadly_venom: via a Samba share. :) install samba, then go to System -> Admin -> Shared folders, and you should be able to set it up
<ciphernemo> mcphail: I unmounted it before I created it with that command before
<mcphail> ciphernemo: that _should_ be fine, although you may have to pass a -f flag
<ciphernemo> mcphail: I only needed the -f flag once, when it had data on it... now it's blank, so no need for -f
<mcphail> ciphernemo: does the mkfs command give any error?
<jtholmes> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ciphernemo> mcphail: nope
<floyd2> is there an mpc decoder in debian universe?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: "sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sda3 /video"?
<floyd2> err...Ubuntu universe :-)
<lluka> can someone check if they can get ariannexp to show up in synaptic?
<ciphernemo> mcphail: interesting... that seemed to work... let me check
<ciphernemo> mcphail: woot! ... /dev/sda3 on /video type xfs (rw)   :)
<kitche> !ariannexp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ariannexp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<talisein> I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<SuperMiguel> how can i install ubuntu 6.10?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: excellent. now unmount it to see if that works
<ciphernemo> mcphail: so it needed the type xfs specified on the mount, even though the mkfs.xfs was done? odd
<deadly_venom> talisein shared folder is already in there, after I've installed Ubuntu..
<ciphernemo> mcphail: I'll do that
<kishore> ubotu, dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<talisein> deadly_venom: yeah, but it won't actually give you the option to create a samba share until you install the samba package.
<kishore> wots the next version after dapper
<deadly_venom> SuperMiguel which one, do you have cd iso image or dvd iso image?
<talisein> likewise with NFS (linux-linux filesharing)
<ciphernemo> mcphail: sweet, now regular umount and mount work on it without problems.  Thanks! You fixed a problem I've been struggling with on and off for days :)
<wickedpuppy> lluka, i got all the repos and its not in my synaptic ...
<mcphail> ciphernemo: open up a _new_ shell and type "sudo mount -a"
<mcphail> ciphernemo: (to check if the /etc/fstab is ok)
<ciphernemo> mcphail: that was done... now look at fstab?
<mcphail> ciphernemo: no, it should work ok now
<deadly_venom> talisein I want to share a folder FROM windows, and view it FROM ubuntu .. Do I still need the samba package ??
<lluka> perhaps im spending way too much time getting PACMAN to work lol
<ciphernemo> mcphail: yup, stuck still as xfs all over... even with mount readout and fstab. Thanks! :)
* ciphernemo buys mcphail a Debian beer (much sweeter than Fedora beers)
<wickedpuppy> lluka, yah .. start learning programming
<Illusion_of_Art> Does Ubuntu not recognize NTFS?
<talisein> deadly_venom: ooooooh. Yeah, I think so. For that go to Places -> Connect to Server and select Windows Share. You may or may not need samba. prettty sure you do though
<kishore> can any one tell wots the next version after dapper
<talisein> kishore: edgy eft
<ChocoCid> #ubuntu+1 :)
<kitche> not by default Illusion_of_Art but no linux does by default
<ciphernemo> mcphail: thanks again :)
<ChocoCid> you can download it now, but it's not released
<lluka> im a web designer, these languages wont help me much
<mcphail> ciphernemo: i take it you are trying mythtv or similar?
<talisein> Illusion_of_Art: It should be able to Read it, but not write
<Illusion_of_Art> Yes, that's what I'm getting
<ciphernemo> mcphail: exactly... now on to the long process of installing 0.20 mythtv
<kishore> officially i had released na
<kishore> not released ..
<Illusion_of_Art> I need to be able to use Linux and XP. Should I use vFAT then?
<talisein> Illusion_of_Art: there is -some- write support, upstream. I don't know what hoops you have to rush through
<mcphail> ciphernemo: i suspect ext3 would have been perfectly ok. Never mind... :)
<talisein> Illusion_of_Art: yeah, vfat is best for that situation
<wickedpuppy> congrat ciphernemo  :P
<Illusion_of_Art> Okay, XP wouldn't let me do FAT32 for some reason
<Illusion_of_Art> formatting that is
<talisein> once XP converts to NTFS it usually doesn't let go
<ciphernemo> mcphail: it would have worked ok for shorter shows... but would have been slow to delete recorded movies and such
* wickedpuppy spanks XP
<talisein> are you setting up a data share between XP and Linux, or what?>
<Illusion_of_Art> Yeah, it's an external drive through an enclosure
<talisein> If you format it from linux it should work fine
<mcphail> ciphernemo: i have never seen a convincing benchmark showing xfs is faster
<Illusion_of_Art> I have an external drive but screwed it up hooking it up to my Mac which tried to reformat it
<talisein> lol ouch
<deadly_venom> talisein thanks for the help, ill just install samba package, just to be on the safe side.
<talisein> everything wants to reformat to its own
<Illusion_of_Art> Now, Windows and Mac won't read it because it's not formatted but Linux reads it fine
<kitche> mcphail: it almost native compared to ext3 or ext2
<talisein> deadly_venom: np :)
<Illusion_of_Art> So I got a new disk to copy everything to so I can use it in both OS's. I've given up on using it in OSX again
<talisein> There's no way to stop OSX from automatically formating? that's crazy
<kitche> well it's tries to kill NTFS since it hates it :)
<wickedpuppy> talisein, you got to give up something for user friendliness ... most people will probably connect their drive to read and since OS can't read then it assume its new and format ... logical choices
<Illusion_of_Art> Well, the drive that OSX tried to reformat was FAT32
<ciphernemo> wickedpuppy: thx
<Illusion_of_Art> I'm beginning to really really hate Windows
<talisein> wickedpuppy: yeah, I sort of see that. drives you buy might be pre-formatted. but erasing a user's data without asking is not user friendly
<wickedpuppy> Illusion_of_Art, does that tell us something about steve jobs and bill gates ? :P
<ciphernemo> mcphail: no one claimed it was faster except for deletion of large files. I have to go from what people write in articles and guides, since I have no way of knowing one way or another.
<Illusion_of_Art> Yes! I only use Windows because Ubuntu doesn't have the greatest support for music software
<mcphail> ciphernemo: :)
<talisein> ciphernemo: lol, I bet you just went on the same googling trip I did
<wickedpuppy> talisein, sure ... but it makes sense to format competitior drive ...
<talisein> I just set up an XFS partition myself for my anime collection
<viator> ubuntu has great music software
<wickedpuppy> most mac fanboys will love it
<mcphail> ciphernemo: it is certainly faster to _create_ an xfs filesystem than ext3, but beyond that i have never found any advantages
<deadly_venom> list of ndiswrapper, shows my card,  which is a good thing, but it says it needs NETANI.inf .. where can  I get it from?
<wickedpuppy> viator, linux has great music software ...
<viator> yep
<talisein> deadly_venom: look on your windows box. /Windows/System/ maybe
<talisein> Anyone here a RAID guru?
<Illusion_of_Art> I got Studio to Go and have been trying it out but it doesn't support my video card too well. 800x600 is murder on my eyes
<viator> netani.inf is the same place as your driver probably
<deadly_venom> talisein system or system32 ?
<talisein> system32.
<talisein> I guess system is what they called it in win98... I'm windows free now, so I can't remember these things
<ciphernemo> mcphail: ah, I see... well, I'll have to take your word for it. I'm just glad my filesystem for MythTv recordings matches what everyone in guides online recommends :)
<Illusion_of_Art> I would however recommend Ubuntu as the consummate OS for home or office use
<talisein> deadly_venom: if its not there, then use Window's file search, including the option to search for hidden and system files
<sancocho> hi all, I need some help with my totem. It was able to play all my xvids and mp4 movies, etc, but as of a couple of weeks ago it stop working. I've searched the forums and they talk abgout reinstalling, or recompiling, but after reinstalling I don't think this is the case. Also because as root, I totem will play these files, and nautilius will preview them, but under the normal user it won't. Any help will be appreciated, thanks.
<Illusion_of_Art> I have no problems with device drivers in Ubuntu. I bought a new USB mouse and it was detected automatically. Windows however took three minutes to recognize it
<blind> Problem. I get home, switch my workspace to the one I use, computer locks up. I get into tty1, do a ps aux, nothing seems out of the ordinary. I restart X. It loads, I can do stuff. I have no background icons, alt+click isn't moving stuff, ALT+F2 isn't opening my run  box, etc etc
<talisein> sancocho: I've never had a lot of luck with Totem. Use mplayer if you can. ;)
<wickedpuppy> or vlc
<nex_> hi everyone
<nex_> need some help mounting an HD in ubuntu
<bsdfox> totem is garbage
<OBcecado> hi, i just installed ubuntu 6.06 lts and i'm having problems updating, it replies repository lists are not valid, where can i get a new list ?
<Illusion_of_Art> I'm having problems with xmms
<sethk> blind, how do you get it back?
<talisein> blind: it sounds like nautilus is not starting up, or is at least protesting
<sancocho> talisein: yeah... I can do that or VLC, but I liked totem, because also nautilius would preview the movie
<blind> Okay, killall'd nautilus, restarted it. I have desktop icons, yet no alt+click
<ciphernemo> OBcecado: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<OBcecado> yes
<OBcecado> mom please
<nex_> anyone here help me out with my mounting problem?
<sethk> blind, when it's working, do ps aux (saving the output)
<talisein> nex_: sure
<sethk> blind, then do the same when it's borked
<blind> nex_: sudo mount /dev/drive /mnt/drive
<nex_> talisein, thanks
<sethk> nex_, if you use the form without -t, you only need one of the two directories
<sethk> nex_, if you don't (it isn't in fstab), you need both plus -t
<talisein> blind: Ctrl-Alt-F1, log in and run top
<sethk> nex_, as in, -t ext3 or -t ext2 or whatever
<nex_> blind, i have an HD with three partitions. One NTFS (XP), and two more, both ext3
<talisein> see if there's something sitting at 100% cpu
<blind> top, talisein? what's that do?
<SuperMiguel> when i try to install ubuntu 6.10 it says could not calculate the upgrade
<nex_> one has this distro and the other is clean, it's not showing up in linux, is this a mounting issue?
<blind> nex_: you're aware you're gonna get read only on that ntfs, right?
<talisein> top lists the computer processes in order of CPU usage
<sethk> nex_, you need to mount it
<blind> talisein: nothing's at 100%
<nex_> yea i know, that's why i want the one i can't mount to be ext3
<talisein> do you see nautilus anywhere?
<blind> yes. i told you i restarted it
<nex_> sethk, what is the exact syntax? and can i use Disk Manager?
<SuperMiguel> when i try to install ubuntu 6.10 it says could not calculate the upgrade
<sethk> nex_, I have no idea about disk manager, it's so much easier at the command line.
<nex_> ok
<talisein> while you're on the command like blind, go ahead and aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<nex_> sethk, so i use the mount command
<sethk> nex_, if it's an ext3 file system on hda3, you would do:   sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/whatever
<eegore> I am having a small issue with my sound in ut2k4 with dapper
<sethk> nex_, yes.  I'm not saying disk manager won't do it, I don't know.
<nex_> sethk ok give me a sec
<sethk> nex_, but the mount command definitely will :)
<jtholmes> SuperMiguel: at what point in the install do you get the message
<OBcecado> pastebin is strangely slow :s
<eegore> I changed to the onboard device and the rest of the system is ok with it but the game will not play sound
<blind> wtf!~
<LuisMendes> how can I add SSL support to the newest GAIM beta?
<talisein> blind:??
<blind> nautilus is closing/opening nonstop
<talisein> ooooooooooooooooo
<sethk> talisein, good call
<ciphernemo> OBcecado: use rafb.net/paste instead
<nex_> sethk, it's an ext3 at /dev/sda2
<ciphernemo> pastebin itself is hosed
<SuperMiguel> jtholmes: at checking the package on the fetching and install upgrades
<nex_> sethk, it has no access path (according to Disk manager), i'm using DM to check the properties
<firefly2442> How would I go about renaming all files in a folder and adding .jpg as an extension using the commandline?
<deadly_venom> talisein nop,, it's not there .. how can I know, which inf files is for my wireless nic (I've already installed the software that came with it)
<eegore> is there a script for reconfiguring alsa
<jtholmes> SuperMiguel: cant remember does it give you a chance to bypass that step if yes bypass and update after install
<SuperMiguel> noup
<SuperMiguel> it doesnt
<OBcecado> cyphernemo: http://rafb.net/paste/results/EcwYfd58.html
<nex_> sethk, it's telling me: "mount point mnt/sda2 does not exist"
<blind> nex_: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda2
<mister_roboto> firefly2442: for n in *; do mv $n $n.jpg; done
<nex_> sethk, rgr
<talisein> deadly_venom: I've never used nswrapper or whatever myself.. I have to point you at google for nwo
<jtholmes> SuperMiguel: although  i  am not a package repo specialist it sounds like it could not contact the url for the package lists
<ChocoCid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nex_> sethk, thought it would do that automatically, assuming it wasn't there...
<jtholmes> SuperMiguel: so what are the choices after that msg
<sethk> nex_, no, it must exist
<nex_> sethk, should i reboot?
<SuperMiguel> close :(
<blind> nex_: you're not on windows anymore ;) rebooting is almost never necessary.
<firefly2442> mister_roboto, thank you :)
<nex_> sethk, lol
<greatcaffeine> Anyone know how to get WPA working in 6.10?
<jtholmes> SuperMiguel: well all you can do is close and see if the os got installed and procede  from there
<ChocoCid> haha
<nex_> sethk, i'm still in withdrawls
<ChocoCid> you only have to reboot if something TELLS you to reboot
<blind> you only reboot if you update your kernel :P
<ChocoCid> this is generally kernel updates
<blind> haha
<ChocoCid> and... uh...
<talisein> SuperMiguel: abort update manager and goto System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager. Hit Mark All Upgrades and then Apply and see if that works
<deadly_venom> how can I know, which inf files is for my wireless nic (I've already installed the software that came with it)?
<nex_> sethk, so i have to access /mnt/sda2 to access the disk?
<sethk> nex_, you do it as root (with sudo) so that's moot
<talisein> blind: did you see if updating would help yet?
<nex_> sethk, what do you mean?
<blind> talisein: it's updating now.
<blind> then im gonna restart X
<talisein> ok. did it mention upgrading nautilus? ;)
<Razor-> Im using wine and i have a tutrial showing me how to install dreamweaver and my wine isnt letting me copy one of my folders
<blind> I didn't see it. I'll double check
<nex_> sethk, only thing in the /mnt/sda2 folder is a lost+found
<blind> talisein: what version of nautilus do you have? :] 
<sethk> nex_, if it's a new file system, that's what should be in it.
<sethk> nex_, it's empty.  the mkfs creates the lost+found directory.
<sethk> nex_, what did you expect to see?
<wickedpuppy> pr0n!!!
<nex_> sethk, ok, so how can i get it to show up on my desktop?
<wickedpuppy> lol
<wickedpuppy> thats what i expect to see ...
<Razor->  Im using wine and i have a tutrial showing me how to install dreamweaver and my wine isnt letting me copy one of my folders
<nex_> sethk, and that partition was once called sda5, it's still present in the fstab
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i ran command : sudo alien --help . but it told me "sudo: alien: command not found"
<sethk> nex_, make a shortcut to it, I suppose.  copy one that is already there, and change the path
<SuperMiguel> talisein: it didnt work :(
<talisein> blind: dunno how to check lol.
<nex_> sethk, so does that mean it's still being mounted even though it doesn't exist?
<sethk> nex_, it does exist
<OBcecado> ciphernemo, is it me who is doing something wrong ?
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, pls install it then
<sethk> nex_, there aren't any files in it.
<ghostshadow189> oh how ?
<talisein> SuperMiguel: the error said your package repositories were bad? or still unable to calculate?
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, synaptic
<sethk> nex_, copy some files to it, you'll see it.
<ghostshadow189> apt-get install alien ???
<wickedpuppy> or yah
<nex_> sethk, no what i'm saying is
* insub is away (Back To Real Life)
<wickedpuppy> either one
<sethk> nex_, you want to have an icon, and click on it, and see a file  manager gui program?
<floyd2> Anyone know how to convert mpc to mp3?
<nex_> sethk, now it's called sda2, before when it was an ntfs partition is was recognizing it as sda5, fstab still has a line with sda5 in it...
<sethk> nex_, if it's sda5, and you reference it as sda2, you'll destroy it.
<talisein> blind: I have 2.14.3-0ubuntu1
<sethk> nex_, sda2 is probably your extended partition.
<nex_> ok
<sethk> nex_, you never mount an extended partition
<SuperMiguel> still unable to calculate
<sethk> nex_, do umount /dev/sda2        then mount it again using sda5
<sethk> nex_, _if_ sda2 is an extended partition and sda5 is a linux partition
<talisein> funky. Were you the one that posted your sources.list somewhere?
<nex_> sethk, no i don't think it's the extended
<sethk> nex_, do  fdisk -l /dev/sda       to see the partitions
<OBcecado> it was me who posted it
<nex_> sethk, ok
<sethk> nex_, if it's not extended, then you are done.
<talisein> oh
<sethk> nex_, you can make a shortcut on the desktop to browse it.
<blind> I'm gonna reboot, this isn't working right, maybe a fresh boot will do some good :\
<blind> be back in a bit guys.
<sethk> nex_, I use kde, and for that I use this command in a shortcut:    konqueror /mnt/whatever
<sethk> nex_, don't type "/mnt/whatever", type the real mount point.  :)
<nex_> sethk, it's saying cannot open /dev/sda
<sethk> nex_, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<OBcecado> it returns me: failed to fetch listurl 404 not found, where listurl is the real link
<RealFG> Two quick questions, how can I tell If I'm using the Nidia driver with 3D accel?
<mboso> anyone know where the default application icons are stored in gnome?
<nex_> sethk, ok i got 1,2,3,4
<RealFG> And I can't seem to play mp3's 'out of the box'
<sethk> RealFG, yes, look in the X log
<nex_> sethk, 1 is Xp NTFS, 2 and 3 are Linux, and 4 is swap
<sethk> nex_, ok, so they are all primary
<talisein> SuperMiguel: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to.. what is it, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<RealFG> sethk: cool.
<sethk> nex_, ok, so sda2 is empty (you did mkfs.ext3 on it, right?)
<nex_> sethk, you mean format it as ext3?
<sethk> nex_, so make yourself a shortcut as I just described.  All it will show initially is lost+found, of course.
<wickedpuppy> RealFG, mp3 is patented ... thats why
<talisein> when you click "paste it" you need to reply to me here with the new URL (something like paste.ubuntu-nl.org/20342/)
<sethk> nex_, it's already created (we don't say format; format of an ide drive is a different thing that you never do).
<wickedpuppy> !mp3 > RealFG
<RealFG> wickedpuppy: AH!
<sethk> nex_, it's already created, because you are able to mount it.
<talisein> You can use fluendo for mp3
<sethk> nex_, so you have free space mounted on /mnt/whatever.  which is what you want, I think, right?
<talisein> its free software, they got a license
<nex_> yea
<talisein> apt-cache search fluendo and you can add it to gstreamer
<wickedpuppy> talisein, then can you play mp3 in other software ?
<sethk> nex_, so you don't have a problem.  :)
<nex_> sethk, so now i create a Launcher with a directory instead of a command?
<talisein> yeah, then you should be able to play it in everything on your computer
<sethk> nex_, you don't.  As I just explained, the command is the name of the file manager program.
<talisein> XMMS, Rhythmbox, whatever the KDE thing is, whatever
<sethk> nex_, I use konqueror
<wickedpuppy> talisein, then it installs the mp3 codecs ?
<talisein> yeah
<sethk> nex_, so the shortcut would be (again)   konqueror /mnt/whatever
<sethk> nex_, if you use gnome I think you probably want nautilus as the command
<nex_> sethk, gotcha
<wickedpuppy> talisein, so they buy the license and give away for free ?
<nex_> sethk, right
<sethk> nex_, it's easier to do than to explain  :)
<nex_> sethk, i have to start getting into the [program]  [option]  world
<talisein> wickedpuppy: yeah. something like that. Like, they're allowed to do it
<talisein> too
<wickedpuppy> talisein, opensource ?
<talisein> yeah
<wickedpuppy> then how they got the money to buy the license ?
<talisein> i think
<xUnaBx> hi is there any grub master out there?
<wickedpuppy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nex_> sethk, HA!
<nex_> sethk, Got it!, thanks man, you know you're the best in here ;)
<sethk> nex_, I take it, it's working?
<sethk> nex_, np
<nex_> sethk, always got the right answers
<nex_> sethk, so that lost+found goes away after i place a folder in it?
<nex_> sethk, or a file...
<sethk> nex_, no, not unless you delete it, and you shouldn't.
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: ask your question
<nex_> sethk, ok another thing, now i have to chmod it?
<sethk> nex_, it will only be used if you run fsck on the partition and errors are found, which is rare.
<sethk> nex_, you would if there were any files on it.  :)
<wickedpuppy> sethk, you can also mount as the user ...
<nex_> sethk, well there is nothing but lost and found and doesn't let me write to it
<talisein> wickedpuppy: its under MIT license, which is open source
<talisein> I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<wickedpuppy> talisein, then really doesn't that make you wonder how they can release a mp3 player under OSS license ?
<Jaksh_Eet> Getting a kernal panic error when trying to install Ubuntu on an old compaq laptop.
<talisein> fluendo is the organization behind the entire gstreamer framework. Its in debian, so I don't worry ;)
<wickedpuppy> ah i see
<hockyhair> i was wondering why 5% if my partition goes to /root? and also has anyone gotten any identd running?
<wickedpuppy> so it also install gstreamer i assume ? now its all cleared ...
<blind> Got it workin :] 
<talisein> hockyhair: 5% goes to the root process, so that system log files can continue to write even if other bad things are happening
<wickedpuppy> root process ?
<talisein> well, yeah. Processes running with superuser power
<hockyhair> talisein: 5 percent of a big drive can end up being a lot of valueable space is there a way to set it at a given amount rather than percent?
<talisein> i guess there is no "root process" except for init
<wickedpuppy> talisein, i thought he is asking about hd space
<wickedpuppy> not the process ...
<talisein> hockyhair: the default was set way back in the day
<talisein> hockyhair: you can change it with tune2fs
<talisein> down to 1% if you want
<hockyhair> what is recommended?
<hockyhair> i have 120 gigs on this box
<kitche> talisein: well there is many processes that run as root
<hockyhair> so 10 gigs for root processes seems excessive
<nex_> sethk, so how should i use chmod on sda2? since i can't write any info on it
<talisein> if you have many gigs of space, I'd say 1% is fine for the partition that has / (or /var/log)
<efrancolaporte> hi i need help, i bought a new PSU and it won't turn on my PC I have NO IDEA WHY
<hockyhair> talisein: ok.. i'll man tune2fs
<talisein> if you have partitions that don't include that, then set it to 0
<hockyhair> ty for your help
<talisein> np
<efrancolaporte> when I plug my old PSU back the system boots normally
<talisein> hmmmmm
<efrancolaporte> and yes I double checked all the connections to the motherboard, hard drives etc
<talisein> efrancolaporte: There isn't a 120V-240V switch on the new one is there?
<hockyhair> reserved-blocks-percentage?
<efrancolaporte> yes there is. I checked, it is rightfully set to 115V
<lluka> anyone know how to set java home variable?
<talisein> hockyhair: yah
<hockyhair> seems like that would be the option
<hockyhair> ok
<talisein> had to open the man page myself to doublecheck ;)
<bun-bun> efrancolaporte~ does the new ps have a hard 0/1 switch in the back?
<kitche> lluka: I normally just put java in my path
<efrancolaporte> yes it does
<hockyhair> talisein: does the device need to be umounted
<talisein> heh. Also: Is the new power supply hooked up to a cable
<lluka> how i do that?
<lluka> :/
<hockyhair> unmounted..
<efrancolaporte> and yes it is set to I when I turn on my PC lolll
<lluka> cant get any java to run
<bun-bun> efrancolaporte~ if you've checked and double checked everything, my guess is you got a doa psu
<bun-bun> it's happened to me before
<talisein> hockyhair: dunno for sure, but I doubt it. I don't think the setting will make a dramatic impact on the filesystem structure
<efrancolaporte> i strongly doubt it
<talisein> try it without --force ;)
<efrancolaporte> it is the 2nd time I try to install a 3rd party PSU on this PC
<efrancolaporte> (it's an emachines)
<talisein> o
<efrancolaporte> 2nd time 3rd party PSU do not work
<talisein> efrancolaporte: you've checked the wattage requirements?
<efrancolaporte> my bet is that something is wrong with the BIOS
<talisein> I dunno about that.
<xUnaBx> i'm facing some weird issue with grub, which i've partially solved. I've recently switched my server screen for a tiny 8' LCD. Once the correct vsync value has been added to the kernel option in grub,  i have a console display. X is working fine too as i've edited xorg.cong accordingly. What i cant figure is why grub is not displaying anything. It goes like : the server boots : i can see the bios messages, etc,,, then <blank>, i can
<efrancolaporte> yes I checked. It's a 350W PSU. my old working one is only 300W
<efrancolaporte> so i cant be overloading it
<Dr_willis>   xUnaBx  still at it eh... :()
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : yes :)
<niroxx> what time is it in your country ?
<xUnaBx> Dr_willis : actually i did sleep a bit too :)
<talisein> hmm, so: the cable from the power button to the MB is there (it works now after all)......... does the new PSU have a fan sensor wire to be plugged into the MB?
<efrancolaporte> im wondering if theres something on my motherboard that would make it reject non-emachines PSUs since my computer is a pre-built emachines
<efrancolaporte> no, the PSU is fanless
<efrancolaporte> it's an Antec Phantom 350
<bsdfox> I want a fanless PSU :(
<efrancolaporte> lol thats why i bought it
<efrancolaporte> but it doent start!!!! :'( sniff
<talisein> hmmmmmmmmmmm did the old PSU have a fan wire to the MB?
<hockyhair> anyone use an identd, oidentd or pidentd for example?
<efrancolaporte> you mean a fan connected to the MB?
<SurfnKid> someone please tell me how to set the opacity state in compiz ( no one answers in #xgl or #ubuntu-xgl
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, I work at a computer repair place.. there isn't anything like that on an emachines
<efrancolaporte> no i dont think the PSU has its fan conencted directly to the MB though
<talisein> well, like a fan on the PSU connected to the MB
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, you're not getting anything or just no video? have you made sure you've got the 4-pin connector plugged in too if the mobo has a slot for it?
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: just for  grins how  many choices  do you have on your grub menu
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, other than that.. maybe it was really the mobo that went out
<lluka> anyone know how to run a jpnl file?
<talisein> bsdfox: the computer works with the old power supply
<efrancolaporte> yes the motherboard has its 4 pin connected to the PSU as well
<efrancolaporte> no i am not getting nopower whatsoever even the case fan do not start
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : what do u mean?
<theunruled> Hello, I have a question. How do you input chinese?
<bsdfox> SurfnKid, I installed gnome-compiz-manager and got those options
<efrancolaporte> no the MB isn't dead because I'm using it right now with the older PSU
<bsdfox> SurfnKid, it's a right click on the titlebar menu
<hockyhair> thanks for the help
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, LOTS of PSUs are DOA
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: when u edit your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  how many kernel entries  are there and what is the default time out limit value
<talisein> is the PSU from Newegg?
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: in other words how many different kernels can you boot from
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : i have like 4 entries, two kernels + recover modes, one memtest and it times out after 5 sec
<efrancolaporte> bsdfox.... i hear a bzzz a fraction of a second when I try to turn on the PSU, then I try again and i hear nothing, if that hints to something
<niroxx> good night
<efrancolaporte> no the PSU is from a local store in my city (Ottawa, Canada) called PC Cyber
<talisein> sounds like my kind of place
<SurfnKid> bsdfox: yeah but you can set (or used to) the opacity settings for all the different window types, i used to be able to do it in the previous compiz settings but i cant find it now on this new latest one
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : actually it's just the menu itself that goes out of range, i've found something like "vbeprobe" on google, i'm about to give it a try
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: ok change the timeout to 60 seconds when screen blanks after post wait 10 seconds and down arrow to the mem test and see if that executes
<kitche> efrancolaporte: it's a bad PSU
<wasabi> Hello. Anybody aware how to get a SATA DVD drive to be recognized on Dapper?
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, it's a bad power supply
<wasabi> It sees it as a sg0 device, but the drive itself is unclaimed.
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: if it does then the  grub menu is displaying somewhere
<wasabi> No driver.
<seshomaru123> hi, i just created a new partition (out of an old xp that i dont use) ,how do i mount it in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> bsdfox: the titlebar is one way
<efrancolaporte> see the thing that bugs me the most is that the store has a %20 restocking fee for retuning items
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: and you can alter what it boots
<talisein> wasabi: what brand
<seamus7> Hi everyone. I'm using Dapper and would like to update to a new webcam driver package (GSPCAV1) here:   http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html    ....  I'm hoping it gives even better support to my Logitech Quickcam IM  .....  I've downloaded the archive but as a newbie I'm not sure what I need to do to make the update. Can anyone help?
<wasabi> plextor
<efrancolaporte> thats why i DONT want to return it i want it fixed :-(
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, exchange will be free
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : oh i know it's working, it does actually, all i want it so actually SEE this f*ing grub menu :D
<hockyhair> anyone know if you can toggle trans in Eterm with keybindings
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, exchange it for a good one
<efrancolaporte> is there anything else I could try
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : my problem is not having any display in grub itself, once the boot has been chosen, it's working fine
<Steven_M> hi all
<efrancolaporte> could I try flashing my BIOS to see if it makes a difference
<wsmoak> hmmm... new ubuntu server install, I'm reading serverguide.pdf.  Things seem not quite right:  /bin/sh: sudo: not found  . No 'whoami' or 'find' either.
<efrancolaporte> because the BIOS is an emachines one and im wondering if the emachines BIOS rejects non emachines PSU, MBs, etc
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: but grub menu is not displaying correct
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : exactly
<Steven_M> does anyone here know much about bash aliases?
<xUnaBx> jtholmes: and the  LCD is probably to blame as it's not accepting high refresh rates
<talisein> wasabi: preliminary googling tells me you might have to wait for kernel 2.6.18
<wsmoak> anything I can check before I reboot and/or reinstall?
<wasabi> talisein: Suck.
<talisein> wasabi: yeah.
<deadly_venom> Anyone have netani.inf ?
<wasabi> Trying a trick with libata.
<Groovebot> tengo un problema con el distro ubuntu
<fluxinator> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: yes
<xUnaBx> jtholmes: grub is doing some basic vbeprobe to get the screen specs, and i bet my screen is not answering right. But the option "vbeprobe" is just a test, not a setting
<efrancolaporte> anywya you have no advice on setting up a new PSU eh
<seshomaru123> hi , i had a dual boot with xp , i made xp into an ext partition with qtparted but now i cant mount it , it says "device is not removeable" what can i do?
<efrancolaporte> maybe im just a n00b and im forgetting something?
<hockyhair> if anyone knows how to get identd working with ubuntu or how to toggle transparency in Eterm with a keybind i wanna learn how.
<talisein> efrancolaporte: I think we think you have a bad PSU
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: where did you get the vbeprobe setting info from
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, it's a dead PSU if it makes sound for a second then nothing until you unplug it for a bit
<kitche> hockyhair: is the identd daemon started?
<wsmoak> Steven_M: some.  ask :)
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : i've read that the dev version of grub2 has the "setvbe" option, but i'm terrifed at the idea of putting an unstable grub on this machine
<Groovebot> hay nadie aqu que hablar espa?ol?
<bsdfox> efrancolaporte, I bet the caps are bad
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : from the grub manual
<talisein> efrancolaporte: I'd just put everything aside until tomorrow morning, try one more time, and then go to the store
<fluxinator> groovebot Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<efrancolaporte> why does this store sells me DOA PSUS EVERY FUCKING TIME
<Groovebot> gracias, fluxinator
<efrancolaporte> it's the SECOND PSU i buy from this store and the SECOND that is DOA<
<talisein> efrancolaporte: take your emachines in and install right there ;)
<seamus7> Is anyone free to help me do an update?
<Cipher> Hey all, I installed XFCE and it seems to have my gnome wallpaper and when i right click the gnome properties :S! the XFCE isnt there so i have to reboot pc again and use gnome session
<fluxinator> de nada Groovebot
<Cipher> any idea why?
<efrancolaporte> yeah
<efrancolaporte> i think ill do that
<blake__> anyone tried mounting reiser4 on ubuntu?
<talisein> its kind of a small store right, not huge like Fry's?
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: well grub is only in the 512 byte  MBR area and should be easily overwritten using the Live CD if you encounter problems
<efrancolaporte> do you think I need to bring my monitor or keyboard
<talisein> no
<talisein> just power on smoke test
<efrancolaporte> k
<efrancolaporte> i am SO gonna go back
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: rewritten tha is if you hose things  with the  setvbe
<Cipher> Does anyone here use XFCE or ever used it??
<efrancolaporte> anyway thx for your help
<talisein> personally I'd stay away from fanless PSUs. Its good to keep everything cool :)
<|chris3|> sethk: I found the root cause of my issue....  BIOS can not boot a drive over 137 GB
<talisein> yw, gl
<talisein> Anyone here a RAID guru?? =(
<|chris3|> sethk: so now I am having to install windows to run the BIOS upgrade crap
<blake__> what is the file system type for reiser4 when mounting?
<talisein> |chris3|: the bios upgrade isn't a burn-to-cd thing? =(
<wastrel> hey dudes
<talisein> blake__: reiser4 isn't supported on stock ubuntu I don't think. But the type would be reiser4 if you've already taken care of that.
<|chris3|> talisein: nope  first I have to run an exe to find out what my mother board is no labels on the mother board
<fluxinator> hello wastrel
<talisein> |chris3|: wow, ouch.
<|chris3|> talisein: yep  good thing I have a junk 20 gb hard drive I can install windows to
<talisein> I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<cuijinli> I want to open console shell on the menu which comes from the click of the right button of the mouce.which software should be installed?
<seamus7> Hi y'all. Quick question: I'm using Dapper and would like to update to a new webcam driver package (GSPCAV1) here -  http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html    ....  I've downloaded the archive but as a newbie I'm not sure what I need to do to make the update. Can anyone help?
<DigitalNinja> |chris3| Why do you need to install windows?
<talisein> hmm, I want to do that too. I just never realized it., cuijinli  ;)
<blake__> talisein i was able to format a drive as reiser4 with cfdisk but i cant mount it
<talisein> blake__: aptitude install reiser4progs
<gerryxiao> hello
<gerryxiao> anyone familiar tap/bridge on qemu?
<Dr_willis> cfdisk formats?
<|chris3|> digitalninja: because I have an exe I found on the net that will tell you the type of motherboard you have so that I can then find a bios update only runs on windows and I think wine will not be happy with it
<Dr_willis> blake__,  you sure it got formated? and not just fdisk'ed
<blake__> talisein will do, but im using synaptic
<talisein> whatever ;).
<|chris3|> plus when I am messing with a bios I don't want to do anything else that might make my computer a toaster
<talisein> blake__: I really don't think ubuntu supports it in the kernel though
<blake__> Dr_willis yes, i was able to use mkfs for reiser4 and all
<talisein> blake__: I just finished reading the launchpad entry for Reiser4 in Edgy... and it said delayed to Edgy+1
<chascon> hello world
<waleed> hello
<gerryxiao> how to setup qemu on ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> prin("Hello World")
<kitche> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<abdu0066> garbbage
<abdu0066> ping
<Parisi> Hmm, my driver is having a hard time reading and burning dvd discs, but seems to work fine with cd's, any suggestions?
<Parisi> drive*
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> i really should set up a virtualizer
<waleed> how can i find driver for my pc
<abdu0066> dude what is up
<ChocoCid> i just don't know where the heck i put my winxp deic :\
<talisein> Parisi: that may just be a byproduct of the state of DVD writing in linux >.>..... it should be able to read fine though
<gerryxiao> ubotu, that's not work for me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that's not work for me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> heh
<gerryxiao> hmm
<gerryxiao> thx
<chascon> does the current release of ubuntu support apple pcs?
<Parisi> talisein,  It not specific to linux, its the dvd drive itself :(
<wastrel> seamus7:  what file did you download?
<Parisi> It kinda just gradualy got worse.
<talisein> chascon: yup. I think so.
<kitche> gerryxiao: you have to install qemu have you done that already?
<seamus7> the gspcav1 file for the more current kernel
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm installing mpg123 but i've this error when i run ./configure : "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH"
<talisein> Parisi: Hmm. What are the symptoms?
<chascon> thanks talisein
<gerryxiao> kitche , i have instlled qemu and kqemu , it works fine but net stuff
<talisein> chascon: you need to identify if your Mac has a Power PC (PPC) chip or an Intel chip
<ChocoCid> !autoscroll
<ubotu> if you want to enable middle-click-drag-scrolling for konqueror: open konqueror -> settings -> configure konqueror -> uncheck "middle click opens selected web address." Firefox: open firefox. in the address field type 'about:config' and hit enter. Now in the Filter box, type 'autoscroll', rightclick on general.autoScroll -> Toggle. The line should read 'general.autoScroll  user set boolean true'. Enjoy.
<hockyhair> ghostshadow189: run sudo apt-get install gcc
<Parisi> talisein, Make wierd noises, and doesnt relly read the disc properly.
<talisein> chascon: then download the install disc for that chip
<kitche> so what are you having trouble with in general?
<kitche> gerryxiao
<tonyyarusso> Can I set up different monitors to have my "workspaces"?
<seamus7> wastrel: the gspcav1 archive since it's for a more current kernel up from 2.6l11  (mine is 2.6.15)
<chascon> k
<blake__> Dr_willis, talisein im just going to go back to reiserfs
<gerryxiao> kitche, tun/bridge net stuff not worked for me
<ChocoCid> ooh, cool
<ChocoCid> !counter
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Counter is where Ubuntu (based) systems can go to get their machine counted. Get counted at http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net
<talisein> blake__: good move for now ;)
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: i read up on grub2 a little if you have a spare disk try  it there
<wastrel> seamus7:  so you extract the archive, and read the README and INSTALL files
<talisein> blake__:  I wanted to try reiser4 too, but it just (still!) isn't time yet
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : i'll give it  a try
<talisein> Parisi: bad noises are bad.
<kitche> gerryxiao: hmm I don't know how to get that working with qemnu
<i3d> this apt-index-watch is taking constantly 50%+ cpu time, what is it?
<talisein> Parisi: it can't be too old though right?
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : it's just that i'm about to break something that *works*, but just because i'm too stubborn to let it go :D
<gerryxiao> kitche, i want to setup  three clients on my box, and form a lan
<talisein> i3d: I think it makes apt-cache and all sort of other listings of what packages you can install... indexed.
<gerryxiao> any net_bridge channel s here?
<wastrel> seamus7:  ah i see he didn't provide README or INSTALL files
<seamus7> wastrel: I extracted the archive into my home folder but it doesn't have a readme or an install
<seamus7> wastrel: yeah
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: better than that take a small usb stick and install grub2 there and if your bios allows booting from the stick you can test it there and not hose up anything
<Journeyman> what file configures the network at boot?
<i3d> talisein: cause its taking my cpu away, is it ok to remove it?
<mboso> what is the planel container that holds icons of running applications that when you click the X are hidden...
<wastrel> seamus7:  your clue is the Makefile   open a terminal and cd into the directory and type    make
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : good idea, i didnt think of it
<Journeyman> because when I boot my network doesnt work, but when I do /etc/init.d/network restart
<Journeyman> it works fine
<Parisi> talisein, Sounds like a laser problem, not too old its a Samsung dvdrw
<i3d> I don't think I need it to keep my apt working
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: i keep one with me all the time and i can boot just about any system
<talisein> i3d: yeah you can probably kill it
<seamus7> wastrel: ahhh okay .... is that similar to a configuration process or is it a compiling process?
<talisein> i3d: you might just start another indexing program though ;)
<gerryxiao> anyone familiar with net_bridge stuff?
<talisein> i3d: take a gander at /etc/crond.weekly, crond.daily, monthly, etc and you can see what regularly runs
<Parisi> Hey Vista RC2 is out.
<wastrel> seamus7:  make   is typically for compiling.   you'll need kernel source and may need sudo make instead of just make.  it might be wise to google for install instructions for this software.
<Parisi> I am going to raise my eyebrows on that one.
<talisein> gerryxiao: only the basic fundamentals. Like, I know what a bridge does. ;)
<mboso> what is the name of the gnome planel container that holds icons of running applications that when you click the X are hidden...?
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : i've got this 512Mbytes lying somewhere... do you know where i can find an iso that would fit in?
<i3d> talisein: ok
<gerryxiao> talisein, how  to addif to bridge ,and let it work?
<seamus7> wastrel: oh okay .... what do you mean by kernel source?
<talisein> gerryxiao: http://linux-net.osdl.org/index.php/Bridge#Creating_a_bridge_device
<gerryxiao> talisein,should i need iptables settings?
<gerryxiao> talisein, i have read it , but not work
<talisein> oh. Then I can't help, sorry =(
<Journeyman> why does the website say you need 192MB to work, when it runs just fine on 128MBs
<odyssevs> gerryxiao, what're you trying to do?
<wastrel> seamus7:  this is a kernel module and will need kernel headers at least in order to compile - because the software needs to interface with the kernel, the kernel header code files need to be availble when you compile the driver.
<odyssevs> Journeyman, bootup screen says 128. I've never been able to work it on less.
<talisein> gerryxiao: I assume though you have installed the bridge-utils package
<gerryxiao> odyssevs, i want form three qemu clients lan
<gerryxiao> talisein: sure
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: you dont need an iso  let me give you the link all you need is an fs  and install grub and it is used only for booting not linux let me look for the link
<Journeyman> under the download it says 196 *shurg*
<Journeyman> anyhow what files configure the network at boot?
<wastrel> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<chris86wm> when is edgy due out?
<xUnaBx> jtholmes : that's great, thx
<talisein> gerryxiao: a lot of the Xen HOWTOs cover bridges too, so you might try there
<jpiccolo_> i have a question for you guys, how can i connect to another pcs xserver from a different pc that only has cli
<talisein> jpiccolo_: ssh
<gerryxiao> talisein: thx, i 'll check it
<talisein> jpiccolo_: err, oh, xserver
<hockyhair> anyone know how to enable ascii charecters in a console, i am using a font that supports them
<seamus7> wastrel, ubotu: oh I didn't realize .... okay I'll need to read up on all of that
<jpiccolo_> yeah
<gerryxiao> odyssevs, r u familiar with qemu?
<jpiccolo_> i want to be able to switch song from amarok while gaming
<chris86wm> anyone know the edgy release date?
<odyssevs> gerryxiao, nope, was just reading about it.
<talisein> I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<dgags> jpiccolo_: vnc
<jpiccolo_> the other pc dosent have x
<odyssevs> gerryxiao, http://compsoc.dur.ac.uk/~djw/qemu.html appears to be relevant.
<talisein> jpiccolo_: does it have a video card?
<gerryxiao> odyssevs,  qemu use tap dev stuff and net-bridge to establish connection between host and client
<dgags> jpiccolo_: i don't get it then. What is the other box again?
<jpiccolo_> other other box is just a web server/samba/ftp but i dont have x installed because it dosent need it
<jtholmes> xUnaBx: i dont have orig url i just copied the page,  but go to knoppix.net  and search for  'knoppix usb'   the info is in the  knoppix wiki
<jpiccolo_> i just have a monitor hooked up to run commands
<dgags> jpiccolo_: ok, i'm with you so far
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm installing mpg123 but i've this error when i run ./configure : "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<jpiccolo_> ok so i want to game on my main pc, and have amarok playing songs, and use the other pc to switch a song if i want to with out getting out of the game
<Newbie> Hi there people
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, have you searched in synaptic ?
<Newbie> i need help
<hockyhair> !mame
<unfknblvbl> hi there Newbie
<ghostshadow189> search for what ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo_> i can ssh in but it says it cant connect to the xserver to switch a song
<dgags> jpiccolo_: does each one have a keyboard/monitor?
<Newbie> ok i have a problem
<talisein> ghostshadow189: install gcc. But you should just "aptitude install mpg123" or mpg321
<Newbie> ok welll ill just ask the questions
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, its in the repos .. no need to compile
<ghostshadow189> i installed gcc
<jpiccolo_> yes, but the box that i want to use to switch songs doesnt have x installed
<Newbie> im a newbie
<Newbie> and i wanna use linux
<hockyhair> advance mame or xmame?
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, sudo apt-get install mpg123
<dgags> jpiccolo_: hmm...
<Newbie> so i would like to ask whats a good linux to start off with
<wickedpuppy> Newbie, then get it and burn it and live it ...
<odyssevs> ghostghost, apt-get install libc6-dev g++ gcc
<gerryxiao> odyssevs, thx ,your link seems much help for me
<SuperMiguel> newbie
<wickedpuppy> Newbie, pls do not ask this here ...
<seamus7> Wastrel, ubotu: do you know if Edgy Eft will incorporate this new webcam drivers update ... I'm thinking I'm going to not fool with the kernel .... that's a little beyond me at this point.
<talisein> Newbie: Well, we would recommend Ubuntu :)
<Newbie> alot of people say that ubuntu would be the best to start
<Journeyman> you joined ubuntu and asked that question?
<unfknblvbl> simplyMEPIS for brand spanking new linux beginners
<jpiccolo_> yeah i tired to use the xterm on the end of the ssh but it says it cant open display
<Journeyman> there IS such a thing as a stupid question
<ryepup> be nice
<Newbie> yeh im just wondering if
<jpiccolo_> Newbie, get gentoo
<dgags> jpiccolo_: does amarok have a command line variant, and not a graphical one? that would be the only way tyo control it to my knowledge
<SuperMiguel> let him talk
<Newbie> ubuntu would be best to start off with
<wickedpuppy> Newbie, pls ask in #gentoo #slaskware , #fedora .. then come back here and ask again pls
<Journeyman> Newbie: do you want a *nix system to hold your hand and do everything
<conner> Newbie, if lots of people say that, then you should do what lots of people say.
<Newbie> lol
<Journeyman> or do you want to learn how to really use it
<jpiccolo_> yeah i can from command line on the pc that has amarok running on it
<SuperMiguel> newbie have you check www.distrowatch.com?
<Journeyman> centOS isnt a bad distro
<Newbie> i wanna learn how to really use linux
<wickedpuppy> conner, lots of people say doesn't mean its true ....
<Newbie> so im right now downloading
<Newbie> ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> start with ubuntu
<jpiccolo_> i will try to start it from the other pc on the command line and see how that goes
<Journeyman> you want it for desktop or server use?
<SuperMiguel> and then if you want
<wickedpuppy> conner, lots of people use windows .. for example ...
<ghostshadow189> wickedpuppy : there's no mpg123
<SuperMiguel> try debian
<Journeyman> you may also want to look into the BSDs
<Newbie> im using it for desktop use
<talisein> Newbie: I would download LiveCDs for a few distros and try them all before installing.
<wickedpuppy> ghostshadow189, have you added universe and multiverse ?
<conner> wickedpuppy, that was "humour".
<dgags> jpiccolo_: then run screen and run amarok inside it. Detach fromt he terminal, and then you can ssh in, re-attach to the terminal and control it, and then detach.
<SuperMiguel> newbie are you going to still using windows?
<Journeyman> personally I perfer BSD over linux (I use ubuntu for a desktop because I am lazy)
<wastrel> seamus7:  i have no idea what's in edgy :]   might ask on #ubuntu+1
<wickedpuppy> conner, humour ends with :P or :) LOL
<odyssevs> Debian isn't a good choice for this one, SuperMiguel. He'll be chewing his nails off wondering what all the install options are.
<Newbie> only if i need to get stuff of it
<rey> um hi everyone i need some help getting a driver for a ac 97 internal modem for amd
<Newbie> i will use windows
<Newbie> but im going to stop
<SuperMiguel> i said start with ubuntu and then if you want change to debian
<Newbie> using windows and learn linux
<conner> wickedpuppy, only if you need to convey that to people who would not otherwise understand.
<Newbie> from scratch
<seamus7> wastrel: oh right ok.
<jpiccolo_> yeah i just tried to start amarok from the remote pc and it says that it cant connect to the xserver
<odyssevs> Any Debian is going out with the Indians.
<SuperMiguel> seamus7: do you need help with adgy?
<SuperMiguel> newbie are you going to install both
<SuperMiguel> on the same hard drive?
<odyssevs> Newbie, you perhaps must first learn how to learn.
<Newbie> Oh and can someone explain to me , what the file format tar.zz something like that is ?
<ghostshadow189> wickedpuppy : how can i add them
<jpiccolo_> Newbie, with some of the live cds you can run linux inside of windows to try it out
<dgags> jpiccolo_: then amarok cannot be run as a command line program, it needs a gui. I'd look for something else that can run from cmd line and do as above.
<Journeyman> Newbie: opensuse, centOS, mandrivia, fedora core, ubuntu are all easy to use linux distros with gui installs
<Cipher> Anyone use XFCE becuase im having a little problem with it at the moment???
<wickedpuppy> !repos > ghostshadow189
<jpiccolo_> dgags, yeah pitty
<talisein> Newbie: its a *NIX format, although there shoudl be utilities for windows that will uncompress it
<Journeyman> Newbie: then there is freebsie, and PCBSD for some easy to use BSDs
<SuperMiguel> newbie on ubuntu we dont use that kind of file that much but it is similar as rar on windows
<dgags> jpiccolo_: *shrug*
<Newbie> yeh but for real learning , Gnome distros are best ive heard
<Newbie> ok
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<jpiccolo_> i like kde better
<unfknblvbl> grab a liveCD and play around
<Newbie> Sorry that im such a newbie at all of this
* wickedpuppy RFLOL
<MrMazda> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.17...... (--install): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive. :~(
<SuperMiguel> gnome sucks xD
<Journeyman> i like fluxbox :)
<wickedpuppy> here goes flamewar ...
<unfknblvbl> gnome >> KDE ^^
<SuperMiguel> KDE rocks
<Newbie> but what can i say to learn i just have to ask for info
<Journeyman> fluxbox > * :P
<Normal> I've downloaded an Edgy iso with d4x, but when I open the folder, it isn't an iso, though the download's complete. Am I missing a step?
<talisein> Personally, there is no real "learning" distro. Everything has its quirks. You just learn to handle quirks, whatever they are.
<SuperMiguel> newbie
<Newbie> yo
<SuperMiguel> newbie there is guide that will help you alot
<SuperMiguel> umm the page is :A
<Newbie> yeh
<mister_roboto> Newbie: tar.gz is a tar file that has been gzipped.
<dgags> Newbie: normally when you see a file with an extension of tar.z it denotes a tar file that was compressed.
<jpiccolo_> is there a  way that i can have a xserver installed but not boot to it automatically?
<SuperMiguel> www.ubuntuguide.com
<Newbie> ok
<Newbie> that explains alot
<Journeyman> jpiccolo_: yes
<SuperMiguel> i know hehe
<SuperMiguel> wait
<SuperMiguel> www.ubuntuguide.org
<dgags> jpiccolo_: sure
<odyssevs> Newbie, that has nothing to do with learning. If you're to learn Linux from scratch, you must acquaint yourself with the low level stuff and move up from there. That's not a trivial pursuit. If you're only wanting to poke around, use Ubuntu. And do search for some reading material.
<wickedpuppy> Newbie, download ... install ... and screw up.. and come back ... i am very close to ask you to change nick or leave channel... seems most people here are attracted to talking to someone with nick "newbie" ...
<Newbie> ok
<talisein> .tar means that there are many files inside. .gz means that it has been compressed.
<jpiccolo_> do i have to edit grub for that?
<Newbie> WELL SORRY
<Newbie> ill change my nick
<malignant> I'm trying to install drivers for Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG.  I used ndiswrapper to install the driver.  When I check the drivers installed, ndiswrapper displays: w39n51  invalid driver! ???
<dgags> jpiccolo_:nah, wrong place. You want to look for gdm
<SuperMiguel> wickedpuppy: whats wrong with his nick
<Newbie> to something less demoting
<Newbie> OK
<Shadow_mil> anyone here have some type of voice recognition setup?
<wickedpuppy> SuperMiguel, people asking for help and guess who are we all talking to ?
<talisein> Newbie: I guess none of us have ever been newbies. O.o
<Newbie> first of all i came to this channel to ask where i could get the info i need to get started to learn how to use linux
<SuperMiguel> he is a newbie any problem with that
<Newbie> and second i did use linux before
<Newbie> and it was called mandrake
<Newbie> well
<SuperMiguel> did you like it?
<Newbie> everyone was a newb at one stage
<Newbie> and then pro the next
<wickedpuppy> SuperMiguel, sigh ... pls ... that was not my point ..
<Newbie> But anyways back to my point could anyone give me some links
<rey> anyone here can help me with a driver problem?
<SuperMiguel> Newbie: there is a new version of mandrake call mandriva
<wickedpuppy> look at the posts above .. there are other people asking for help and all i see was everyone talking to newebie
<Newbie> that would help me to learn linux
<SuperMiguel> that is pretty good
<odyssevs> malignant, which driver are you using?
<Newbie> and use it as my windows replacement
<SuperMiguel> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper thats the best site
<talisein> rey: which driver?
<SuperMiguel> it will teach you alot of stuff
<malignant> odyssevs: w39n51.inf I tried NETw39x5.inf as well, but they both don't work
<Newbie> ok
<SuperMiguel> wickedpuppy: have you tried edgy?
<malignant> odyssevs: I got the drivers from Dell
<Newbie> well ive got 2 sites so far
<odyssevs> malignant and I presume the respective xxxxxx.sys file is present in the same directory?
<Newbie> thnxz for the help
<Newbie> im off
<wickedpuppy> SuperMiguel, what has that got to do with anything ?
<Newbie> and ill change my nick to something els
<SuperMiguel> just making you talk
<Newbie> so other people will get same share of help
<wickedpuppy> SuperMiguel, ??
<SuperMiguel> :)
<odyssevs> Newbie, I hate people who respect their executioners.
<SuperMiguel> me too
<SuperMiguel> dont **** change your nick
<malignant> odyssevs,ve I guess that is the problem. I didn't have the .sys file
<talisein> anyways, can anyone help ME? ;) I need someone who's set up a RAID before.
<odyssevs> malignant, http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<malignant> odyssevs: thanks
<Elmore>  DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<wastrel> classy
<talisein> nice.
<odyssevs> talisein, standby.
<dgags> that was odd.
<talisein> odyssevs: sweet :)
<dgags> the result was not :)
<SuperMiguel> there is any hard drive tester?
<talisein> I created a Software Raid via mdadm. It worked fine, but when I rebooted, /dev/md0 wasn't there any more. What did I forget? :)
<SuperMiguel> that will tell me if my hard drive have some damaged crusters?
<talisein> SuperMiguel: badblocks
<sethk> talisein, the problem is not clear to me.
<dgags> talisein: did you just forget to put it in /etc/fstab?
<talisein> I put it in /fstab, but the /dev/md0 just isn't created
<sethk> SuperMiguel, you could use the S.M.A.R.T. support, if your drive(s) support that option
<dgags> talisein: have you tried just mounting it?
<talisein> yes
<talisein> the device isn't there. ;)
<dgags> talisein: oh...
<odyssevs> talisein, http://stromberg.dnsalias.org/~strombrg/Linux-software-RAID.html
<SuperMiguel> i dont know if it does
<talisein> oh neat. thanks odyssevs, didn't find that one
<dgags> superMiguel: most hd manufacturers have tools to test their drives, go to the manu web site
<ferger> what up, knix
<odyssevs> talisein: Google's first page for `Software Raid via mdadm  /dev/md0 +reboot` -- let me know whether it fixes your problem.
<talisein> hah. here I was thinking "Software Raid mdadm howto" would help. ;)
<ferger> i need some qt libs, i searched synaptic and apt-get and couldnt find anyones i needed
<Ademan> Does sodipodi have any features inkscape doesnt?
<SuperMiguel> my one is a laptop fujitsu hard drive
<odyssevs> If we all read every how-to for every minor problem we'd be treating Linux as a religious institution.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-97-50-139.ok.ok.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<talisein> I thought we do!
<ArrenLex> Linux is life.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-35-180-117.dsl.ksc2mo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<dgags> superMiguel: then go to the laptop manufacturers website
<SuperMiguel> found it
<unfknblvbl> in that case i need to reboot life
<SuperMiguel> thanks
<SuperMiguel> A:
<SuperMiguel> i windows base ^^ :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-113-94-211.sttlwa.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<wastrel> what's mdam?
<ArrenLex> Who are all these people we are banning? o_o
<littlerxa> :o
<littlerxa> hi everybody
<micahcowan> Is there a prefab initscript for svnserve, or am I meant to roll my own?
<littlerxa> somebody speak spanish ?
<SuperMiguel> yo hablo
<nalioth> !es
<SuperMiguel> necesitas algo?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<talisein> wastrel: mdadm is the software tool that manages Linux Software RAIDs -- such as when you mirror 2 harddisks
<littlerxa> ahh
<littlerxa> pues preguntaba
<littlerxa> iba a preguntar
<odyssevs> ferger, quite a few results for apt-cache search qt
<littlerxa> si alguien ha probado la version 6.10 en amd
<SuperMiguel> que hibas a preguntar?
<littlerxa> osea ia instalado
<ArrenLex> dyssevs: are you looking for the qt library? apt-get install libqt4-mt
<SuperMiguel> yo la uso en intel
<wastrel> vamos a #ubuntu-es  :] 
<nalioth> SuperMiguel: littlerxa: por favor en #ubuntu-es
<SuperMiguel> en amd no :)
<littlerxa> nalioth I don't know Why says me I'm banned ._.U
<ArrenLex> dyssevs: and, I guess, libqt3-mt
<odyssevs> ferger, refer to ArrenLex's comments.
<SuperMiguel> pero debe de trabajar bien bien por que la semana que viene lo sacan definitivo
<nalioth> littlerxa: SuperMiguel por favor, ingles aqui
<littlerxa> :o me imagino
<littlerxa> sorry
<avagant> Guys I have a problem here. Haha
<SuperMiguel> nalioth see you learned something :P
<littlerxa> SuperMiguel I imagine, because I have that version
<SuperMiguel> you love spanish :)
<elusive> Oct  7 00:48:41 localhost udevd-event[6499] : rename_net_if: error changing net interface name: Invalid argument
<littlerxa> in cd
<dgags> avagant: don't we all...
<littlerxa> :D
<elusive> how can I solve it?
<littlerxa> hahahaha xD
<SuperMiguel> littlerxa: de donde eres?
<odyssevs> avagant, serious people are more likely to get what they want.
<littlerxa> Durango, Mxico, u ?
<avagant> dgags I don't know what's going on here, but I hope it's just a faux paux?
<avagant> paus?
<SuperMiguel> Florida, USA
<avagant> odyssevs Well it's not really "serious" but it's confusing.
<wastrel> pas
<nalioth> littlerxa: SuperMiguel #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dgags> avagant: i have no clue. just personal angst.
<bun-bun> take it to #ubuntu-es or a private channel please
<littlerxa> wow xD and how is do u speak spanish ?
<littlerxa> jajaja =$ I'm sorry nalioth
<avagant> I'm getting really annoyed mounting my drive, which I did the first time just fine.
<elusive> nevermind
<elusive> think the stuff is working now
<SuperMiguel> avagant: whats is going on?
<avagant> But I got it mounted, and when I click on it it shows the correct amount.
<SuperMiguel> avagant: any errors?
<odyssevs> One of those elusive problems!
<avagant> No errors.
<bun-bun> is anyone using a pdf reader other than Evince?
<Dr_willis> acrobatreader
<SuperMiguel> bun-bun: acrobat
<SuperMiguel> ehehe
<elusive> odyssevs, was trying to setup ipv6
<Dr_willis> !acrobat
<avagant> I got my drive mounted, clicked to see amount of space and it said the right amount.
<elusive> now it worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bun-bun> oss please
<Madpilot> bun-bun, Acroread - evil and ugly as it is, it's still the best PDF renderer
<SuperMiguel> !acrobarreader
<littlerxa> SuperMiguel: wow xD and how is do u speak spanish ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobarreader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nalioth> littlerxa: please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<SuperMiguel> littlerxa: por que naci en venezuela
<kitche> bun-bun: ghostview there is many pdf readers that are oss
<avagant> When I went (in gnome) to disks it shows that I have the amount left on the other hard drive.
<littlerxa> nalioth I'm there, tnx ^^
<avagant> So basically it showing I have 5gb left on both drives, but when I click on the other drive it shows I still have 8.5
<odyssevs> bun-bun, tried gpdf or gv?
<wastrel> ggv, kpdf, gpdf
<bun-bun> i've used ghostview in the past
<bun-bun> gpdf, i haven't tried yet
<bun-bun> i'll give that a shot, thanks odyssevs
<odyssevs> Acrobat is available on Linux, also.
<ChocoCid> not for i386 (at least, out of add/remove programs)
<avagant> It doesn't make sense at all, because I do this the same way I did last time.
<kitche> well Acrobat isn't odyssevs but reader is
<bun-bun> odyssevs~ yes i know-- just wanted to give other oss apps a chance
<odyssevs> kitche, sure.
<Jaksh_Eet> bah, keep getting a Kernel Panic not syncing  attempting to kill init.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpc1-norw5-0-0-cust493.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<dgags> jaksh_Eet: yowza... bad mojo.
<avagant> Guys I had an all mighty trial with all the other ubuntus so I'd advice you research first.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0calcop.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bas3-kingston08-1168067365.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Jaksh_Eet> dgags, yeah, trying to get Ubuntu installed on this stupid laptop.
<mneptok> *wriggle*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-14-87-25.ri.ri.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Coir> If I were to install xfce from an ubuntu server installation what else would I need to install to get X working properly?
<avagant> It wasn't ubuntu I had trouble with.
<avagant> I didn't like xfce, it was real buggy for me and didn't work right.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-107-109-46.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<ArrenLex> Coir: apt-get install x-window-system-core xserver-xorg
<ArrenLex> Coir: That should be all.
<odyssevs> What's the quickest way to cure a grub 'missing in action' problem... I've installed ubuntu, parted the disks into 6g 300m and 5g. Installed ubuntu into the 6, 300m for swap, and 5g for ntfs. Then I installed XP into the 5g. Grub seems to have done a runner.
<odyssevs> There a quick fix for this?
<Coir> What would the command be to start X, Arren?
<mneptok> Coir: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xubuntu-desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-140-138-25.hsd1.md.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<ArrenLex> Coir: startx
<Coir> I don't want X to boot-up everytime I login.
<ArrenLex> Coir: or you can install a display manager (apt-get install xdm, for example) so X starts when you boot.
<Coir> Only want to use it if I have something that'd be somewhat gritty in CLI
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.53.47.244!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<avagant> I've tried 4 different linux versions this past week, I think I'll stick to Ubuntu.
<avagant> hahah
<ArrenLex> Coir: then install a display manager. xdm is lightweight but pretty bare. kdm and gdm are prettier and more full-featured but depend on lots of libs you might not have.
<Coir> It won't start automatically unless I modify some file, aye?
<Coir> ah
<mneptok> odyssevs: GRUB didn't do a runner. the NT bootloader overwrote it without prompting. that's what it does.
<ArrenLex> Coir: if you install a display manager, it will start automatically.
<Jaksh_Eet> anyone have any luck installing Ubuntu on an old Compaq Presario laptop?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-187-159-36.oc.oc.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<avagant> But I still don't understand why when I go into disks it shows I only have 5 GB out of 10 left on the one that when I click on the actual drive it shows I have 8.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.155.105.115!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<avagant> Maybe I should reboot. But I don't think that's the problem.
<dgags> avagant: o_O
<ArrenLex> No really, who are we banning? o__O
<odyssevs> mneptok a little bit of skullduggery on MS's part. If I re-run the ubuntu installation do you suppose I'll be sorted?
<Coir> ArrenLex: would there be a way to modify GRUB so that I could choose if I wanted to go into CLI or GUI at boot?
<personman> i dunno about ubuntu because i'm used to mandrake or mandriva, but usually if you dont want it to boot in to X you can change your default run level
<avagant> dgags Does that make sense to you?
<mneptok> odyssevs: there are different restore methods. this one is straightforward. - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<dgags> avagant: nope.
<ChocoCid> odyssevs : when you install windows, the windows bootload overrides grub
<avagant> Because I'm in the folder right now, it says "free space 8.3"
<ChocoCid> and.. mneptok beat me to it :\
<ArrenLex> Coir: I don't know if there's a "real" way to do it. All I know is the recovery mode, which boots to CLI, but you have to become root or else you get booted into GUI. Google it?
<avagant> Disks it says 5.8
<avagant> Haha
<ANTDx1> I have a question
<leroy> I just got the packages for Apache, PHP and MySQL... now when I try to create a file with gedit and save it in /var/www it tells me permission denied.  I used to do a chown but I forgot the attributes.... can someone please help?
<ANTDx1> is there a way to run ndiswrapper other than on startup as a module?
<dgags> avagant: have you opened a terminal and done df -h?
<odyssevs> ChocoCid, is there a trick to solving that? A boot command or something when doing XP?
<avagant> no i haven't.
<Jaksh_Eet> bah!  *pulls hair!* Ubuntu installation passes CD test on one pc, but fails on the laptop I'm trying to install on.
<ChocoCid> odyssevs : click mneptok 's link
<dgags> avagant: I would trust that
<ChocoCid> <mneptok> odyssevs: there are different restore methods. this one is straightforward. - http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<avagant> It's telling me it's not mounted?
<avagant> That's why because it's showing as not mounted.
<mneptok> odyssevs: when i said "that's what it does" i meant exactly that. Windows overwrites the MBR. period.
<dgags> avagant: magnificent! Mystery solved... Next?
<odyssevs> ChocoCid, yep magic.
<avagant> But I just mounted it!
<Coir> hmm
<tk> variant: you around today? :)
<dgags> avagant: but you just said it's not mounted... which is it?
<avagant> No I just mounted it, but I don't know why it's showing it's not mounted.
<dgags> avagant: what are we talking about here? USB drive?
<avagant> No I have 2 hd's.
<avagant> hda that i'm on.
<Coir> Anyone else have any idea if it's possible to choose between GUI and CLI on boot-up in Ubuntu? I've googled a bit and haven't really found anything.
<avagant> and hdb that i'm trying to mount.
<personman> does ubuntu have run levels?
<odyssevs> Is there a universally standard VP/VC value?
<dgags> avagant: ok, so you just mounted the second drive, and it does not show up under df? how about mount?
<ArrenLex> personman: all Linux oses have runlevels.
<mneptok> odyssevs: VPI/VCI?
<personman> well with mandriva i'd just set the default ru  level to 3 and it would boot in cli
<avagant> it shows up with the same amount of hd left as the hda drive.
<personman> and 5 was for GUI if i recall
<Coir> How'd you set default run level, personman?
<dgags> avagant: well, you can't mount /dev/hdb... youy usually have to specify a partition like /dev/hdb1
<ArrenLex> I don't know anything about runlevels, man, only that they exist.
<avagant> I swear that's what I'm doing.
<odyssevs> mneptok yep.. found a page on ubuntu for doing a speedtouch 330 adsl modem. All I need now is the VP/VC value - ISP is mum.
<personman> hmm that is more iffy, i used some admin config tool or another
<personman> might have been linuxconf
<personman> i know that does it
<mneptok> odyssevs: they are not in the least universal.
<dgags> avagant: then i would not expect your results to be normal.
<leroy> Can someone help me properly set permissions for apache so that I can write to the /var/www/ area :(
<Coir> linuxconf = app?
<avagant> They were before.
<personman> yes
<mneptok> odyssevs: sucks. but you have to get that from the ISP (or someone else who knows how they throw packets around).
<avagant> I swear they were.
<Normal> I've downloaded and Edgy iso with d4x, but although it's 100% complete,  when I open the folder, it's not an iso, it's 3 diff files...What am I missing?
<personman> atleast it was heh, been awhile since i been linuxing :)
<avagant> I had it mounted and it worked fine.
<mneptok> leroy: i can
<odyssevs> mneptok, short of hunting down one of their techies, I figured if there were a handful of 'usual suspects' it would be worth trying.
<mneptok> leroy: is apache installed, up, and running?
<personman> but reading their plans for liscencing vista has me flirting again
<dgags> avagant: I believe you, I just do not understand what you're doing, or trying to accomplish.
<leroy> yes it is, mneptok
<noiesmo> Normal, what s the name of the files
<avagant> I'm trying to mount my second hd which has another 10gb.
<mneptok> leroy: and what user is apache running as?
<dgags> avagant: what's on that second hd?
<avagant> Now it's saying something about "Cannot create link /etc/mtab~
<leroy> well, how do I check that?
<avagant> Nothing, it's just another harddrive.
<mneptok> leroy: ps aux | grep httpd
<avagant> "Perhaps there is a stale lock file?"
<personman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Run_level
<dgags> avagant: what partitions are on it? use fdisk to find out.
<Normal> Desktop, Desktop.segments, MyDownloads
<noiesmo> leroy, mneptok the apache user is normally www-data and if apache 1.3 or 2 ps ax |grep apache
<noiesmo> Normal, thats weird
<leroy> it's running as "jdev" (my user)
<mneptok> noiesmo: depends on if he built it or installed from synaptic.
<personman> oh yeah, that how i used to boot X remotely was the runlevel command i think
<personman> hmmm
<avagant> Whoa.
<mneptok> leroy: ok, how did you install apache?
<Net> hello everyone
<noiesmo> mneptok, yeah I suppose
<leroy> I found a like sudo command that handled apache, php, and mysql :(  I think it screwed something up
<Coir> hmm
<noiesmo> hmmm gaim does not seem to want to log on to msn anyone else having these problems
<leroy> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<mneptok> leroy: did that command include "apt-get" ?
<leroy> precisely
<talisein> I got my RAID working, thanks all.
<leroy> sorry lol
<avagant> I don't think I did it right.
<avagant> Or something right.
<dgags> talisein: what was the solution?
<mneptok> leroy: shouldn't be screwed at all
<avagant> I don't know what all that "maybe locked static link" thing is all about.
<mneptok> leroy: ps aux | grep apache
<leroy> shows a few users
<Net> anybody interested in tackling a USB question ?
<leroy> root, www-data
<avagant> cd
<ruokblah> hey guys i run a linux server, but when i sudo shutdown -r now it does not come back up anyone have this happen before?
<talisein> dgags: I gave up on trying to recover the RAID I had created before and used the --create command to make it again. It saw that there was already a RAID there. Then the raid was inactive, but I could --assemble it.
<leroy> and jdev is also listed mneptok
<mneptok> leroy: ok. so then you want "sudo chown -R /var/www/ root:www-data
<mneptok> ooops
<mneptok> guh
<talisein> dgags: After that, I aptitude reinstall mdadm'd, and that generated a new mdadm.conf automatically, and that was it.
<dgags> talisein: cool. thanks.
<mneptok> leroy: sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www/
* mneptok is still waking up.
<mneptok> :/
<talisein> yw
<leroy> thanks man, i'll see how that works :)
<jojoman02> does anyone know a good linux OS for i can use as a dvd player? (like a media liunux os)
<dgags> night all... bed calls.
<fluxinator> ruokblah, cant say that I have
<wastrel> one of the rare instances when chown -R is appropriate
<ruokblah> damn thanks flux
<mneptok> leroy: then just pay attention to what privileges the group (www-data) has on files to ensure site security
<ALMimoni> hi, howto install LAMP on ubuntu server? (it's one command) :)
<mneptok> ruokblah: sounds like ACPI problems, maybe
<javix> hola!
<Net> hola!
<mneptok> ruokblah: try booting the server with acpi=off apm=on and see wha'ppens
<leroy> mneptok> it still seems to have permission issue :/
<odyssevs> mneptok, how do you get into the exim4 spoon-fed config setup?
<javix> hola Net, hablas espaol?
<fluxinator> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mneptok> !es > javix
<odyssevs> mneptok, you know, when initially installing exim it gives you a bunch of questions to configure it.
<ruokblah> mneptok what do i need to throw at it to do that?
<javix> ok
<avagant> ok, i think i might have to reinstall.
<javix> thx
<mneptok> ruokblah: those are kernel parameters you pass at boot time
<mneptok> odyssevs: i know of what you speak, but haven't futzed with Exim on Ubuntu
<odyssevs> off to vim it is
<mneptok> odyssevs: *might* be sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4
* mneptok shrugs
<ruokblah> mneptok: are you saying reinstall? cause i know it worked at first, but i did not notice when it stoped working
<avagant> Yah I'm gonna have to reinstall.
<odyssevs> tried it without success.
<avagant> now it doesn't recognize my devices.
<leroy> mnep> any ideas?
<mneptok> ruokblah: no, i'm saying reboot the machine and pass those special parameters at boot time. there are lots of resources for learning how to pass those, if you don;t mind a little researching.
<ruokblah> i can look up stuff i dont mind that i just wanted to clairify what u where saying, thanks man i will look in to that
<mneptok> leroy: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/
<mneptok> ruokblah: cool. it's not tough, and well documented. you can test to see if its power management tripping you up. check the BIOS, too.
<wastrel> ubuntu
<leroy> mnep> no dice :(
<leroy> maybe try my user?
<jon_> hi.  i need to make a launcher that will execute a command as though it were in a certain directory
<ruokblah> mneptok: ok thanks man, i know the bios is all clean dont error on anything just boot tho
<jon_> how would i go about doing that?
<mneptok> leroy: what is the error you're getting?
<aum> what's the name of that library which can dynload any other lib?
<mneptok> ruokblah: but the BIOS may be doing something funky with power and suspend states. you never know. i vblur the line between detail-oriented and anal-retentive.
<tk> heya Aum :)
<aum> hi tk
<leroy> "Could not save the file /var/www/test.html"
<aum> i'm working on server-side javascript
<ruokblah> haha
<leroy> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file.  Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again
<mneptok> leroy: what is trying to save a file? a web form?
<bug_> what's the ls -l output of /var/www/ ?
<leroy> gedit
<mneptok> leroy: gedit is not apache
<tk> leroy: generally /var/www/ is root, so if you arent sudo'd with the editor you are using, it wont be able to write there
<mneptok> leroy: what file are you trying to save
<leroy> just one I've created...
<mneptok> leroy: that you want to save to the www dirs?
<roughtrader> what is the best app to convert divx into DVD?
<leroy> yep
<bug_> save it somewhere (home or desktop) and then sudo cp it to /var/www/
<bug_> roughtrader: i believe that devede may be the best, but i'm not positive
<mneptok> leroy: sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www
<tk> aum: I'm trying to get some help with udev, just waiting on the guy that said he'd help me (we kinda havent crossed paths in day or so now :P)
<noiesmo> leroy, if you have chowned /var/www to www-data then only that user can save there I suggest to do all work in home folder then as root move it to web docroot and chown to www-data
<leroy> should I just change the location to my home directory or somewhere that i have sufficient permission?
<mneptok> leroy: then, save that file to your desktop.
<roughtrader> thanks, i'll check it out bug
<mneptok> leroy: scream when done
<aum> tk: is that to do with kubuntu?
<aum> udev, i mean
<tk> leroy: if you create a ~/public_html dir, your browser should let you surf there from /localhost/~username/.... and you dont have to worry about permissions
<tk> aum: its linux/unix in general I believe
<bug_> does anyone have a pioneer dvdrw drive? specifically the dvr-[a|1] 09?
<aum> ahh, k
<tk> udev lets you setup rules for devices to run/rename them etc upon connection
<bug_> ah.. the /~username/ thing is probably the best bet
<aum> i try to avoid the deeper bits of linux wherever i can, that's why i use ubuntu - it's nice to get devices working in 2-20 minutes instead of 2-20 hours (ie, with debian)
<noiesmo> bug_, have a dvr 108
<tk> aum: my bluetooth adapter stopped auto-connecting my devices... so I have to do it by hand everytime my laptop powersaves or I unplug the adapter :P
<bug_> noiesmo: does it work for you? my a09 *used to work* with 2.6.8, but now i constantly get some kind of buffer underrun error. on top of that, dmesg has a lot of hdg: drive appears to be confused (or something like that) messages
<mneptok> aum: at least when you go deeper into Linux it's not as terrifying in the "holy crap! i trust *this* with my data?!" sense as it is getting deeper into Windows. ;)
<noiesmo> bug_, all works fine
<charlie5> afternoon all
<noiesmo> bug_, Linux Kubuntu 2.6.15-26-k7
<aum> mneptok, so true
<aum> ubuntu is a long stride in the right direction, orders of magnitude less 'gotcha, haha's than debian
<noiesmo> bug_, have you set the permission etc thru k3b setup also check that your user is in the burning group or change it to cdrom group and add your user
<bug_> noiesmo: Linux Ubuntu 2.6.15-27-686
<noiesmo> bug_, have you set the permission etc thru k3b setup also check that your user is in the burning group or change it to cdrom group and add your user
<charlie5> i managed to wipe the cmos on an old box last night ... i'm trying to restore it ... i have a AWDFLASH.exe & a 6oxm7e.f4 file from a bios site, and the old box is asking for a system floppy
<bug_> noiesmo: i've run cdrecord/growisofs/cdrdao as root and tried k3b and such with the correct permissions
<nwbreneman> Hi, if I installed XFCE, is there anything I need to do to switch over to it? Or download some sort of GUI manager, etc.?
<charlie5> ... do i need to make a bootable floppy with those two files, and use that ?
<bug_> noiesmo: it randomly dies, saying that it's a buffer underrun, even though the buffers were (nearly, at least) full
<cherubiel> nwbreneman: you'll get it in your {x|g|k}gm select menu
<cherubiel> gm*
<bug_> nwbrenenman: log out and then change your session in your login menu
<cherubiel> dm*
<nwbreneman> Okay, thank you!
<bug_> nwbreneman: it will specifically say "Xfce session"
<wastrel> charlie5: google can locate a site with boot floppy images
<nwbreneman> Awesome. Again, thanks bug_ and chuerbiel. Have a good one.
<tk> charlie5: bootdisk.com I believe would be useful :)
<charlie5> wastrel: thanks, are they just general boot floppy's or ones for bios resetting ?
<tk> charlie5: you juse need a bootable floppy, with the appropriate flash stuff for your bios on it
<wastrel> charlie5:  no idea. i'm going to guess it's just a normal boot floppy
<charlie5> tk: thanks :)
<cherubiel> charlie5: head right to bootdisk.com
<tk> charlie5: np :) (had to flash a few things in my time :P)
<noiesmo> bug_, have you tried reducing the burn speed and other dvds
<charlie5> thanks guys ... i kicked myself for busting the thing in the first place :/
<wastrel> it's good experience ;] 
<tk> charlie5: atleast you didnt lock a 120gig HD thats now useless :P
<JoshIRL> Who wants to helpy me? :)
<bug_> noiesmo: i've done this with both cds and dvds (of multiple brands) at all kinds of different speeds. cds will work sometimes, but dvds always fail, even at 1/2x
<fluxinator> you know whats less than fun? having no cd rom that works and installing ubuntu via pen drive
<wastrel> installing slackware from floppy
<wastrel> also no fun
<noiesmo> bug_, bugger maybe the drives fault
<JoshIRL> I have a HP pavilion a705w, the processor is a 2.93 ghz intel celeron (R) and it wont install ubuntu, why? It gets to the beggining at booting the kernel (right after you click start) and it just kills the pc, and reboots.. helpy?
<tk> fluxinator: I would imagine thats faster.... and less hassle than installing win9X from floppy :P (or MS Office for that matter)
<fluxinator> Agreed
<fluxinator> its just a pain because I had customized ubuntu exactly the way I wanted it
<charlie5> tk: give me time ... i'll bust anything, sooner or later :D
<tk> before the 500Mhz barrier was broke I had VB 3.0 on floppy for win 3.11 :P
<fluxinator> so I ended up remastering the live cd
<fluxinator> and installing it with usb
<jojoman02> anyone know if mpeg2 decoding happens on cpu or graphics card?
<jojoman02> for dvd's
<bug_> noiesmo: that's what i was worried about, but it works fine in win. i think that it may have something to do with pioneer using a different standard (something with mountain or ridge in its name). ehh, who knows.. i'm going to give up on it for now. it's probably the ata port or something weird like that. thanks, though...
<tk> jojoman02: I would say it depends on the card.... (just a guess)
<bug_> jojoman: it depends on whether or not you have a hardware dvd decoder card
<bug_> jojoman: if you don't, it's done by the processor/software.
<leroy> A friend of mine is wondering why sudo shutdown -R now doesn't restart his server... it's like stalling, any ideas?
<Ademan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<slept> leroy, and the time eg now
<slept> oh sorry
<wickedpuppy> leroy, can you man shutdown ? i can't find -R
<tk> ugh.... something is killing my CPU
<bug_> leroy: maybe the shutdown process is waiting for something to end/die..  also, i think it's sudo shutdown -r now ... not -R
<leroy> ah okie :)
<bug_> leroy: my sata card/drive sometimes laaagggs when i shutdown
<wickedpuppy> leroy, i normally do sudo reboot ...
<leroy> me too.  ill tell him that
<wickedpuppy> great :P
<jojoman02> do cheap cards have hardware dvd decoders?
<bug_> i may have found a bug in edgy. where should i report it without having to setup a bugzilla acct or whatever?
<cherubiel> JoshIRL: any mods you did to the hardware? is the crrent OS running without problems? or does it reboot too
<wickedpuppy> #ubuntu+1
<charlie5> mmm, the images from bootdisk.com are self-extracting windows exe's ... how can i use them with linux ?
<bug_> jojoman: no.. i'm pretty sure that you need to buy a dedicated card (hollywood+ is one, i believe)... who knows how expensive those are,..
<leroy> I'd like to check out the newer distro from ubuntu (besides Dapper Drake)... is there a command I can use to upgrade?
<host`> what program should I use to run my wlan?
<rey> can anyone here help me with a modem problem
<bug_> wickedpuppy: ah ..headed there now
<roughtrader> anyone know when edgy-eft is scheduled for release?
<wickedpuppy> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<cherubiel> charlie5: premade linux bootdisk avaialble too
<ANTDx1> hey guys
<charlie5> cherubiel: ah, thanks ... i'll look closer
<ANTDx1> is there a way to run the ndiswrapper utility other than as a startup module?  It breaks when I run it on boot
<wickedpuppy> !upgrade > leroy
<roughtrader> I just installed 6.06 LTS last week. last time I ran linux was FC2. man I'm loving ubuntu
<leroy> alright
<wickedpuppy> roughtrader, but its not nice for fedora .. lol its like saying i love win95 and last time i tried was dos ..
<leroy> wicked: I don't know the new release name :(
<wickedpuppy> not that i like fedora ...
<wickedpuppy> leroy, edgy
<roughtrader> i hate to say it but fedora / RH sucks in my opinion
<wickedpuppy> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<host`> Question, well 1 question and 1 problem... the question is what wrapper should I use to use my wlan adaptor?
<noiesmo> host`, ndiswrapper with win xp driver
<wickedpuppy> roughtrader, why ? its ok .. but not polished .. but if you used RHEL before it would be fine
<host`> and the problem is that I thought that it was already configured at rausb0, but then I try to active that my box froze up
<brkpipe789> will it be easy to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 (Edgy)? I just dumped Winxp and only keep Win2000 on another partition for games
<roughtrader> yum seems to be unbearably slow
<roughtrader> maybe i'm too used to apt-get
<noiesmo> host`, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper might help you to
<wastrel> what's yum?
<leroy> Thanks wicket :)
<brkpipe789> k thanks
<host`> thanks
<leroy> yum's the packavge manager for fedora
<leroy> and newer red hat releases, right?
<wastrel> rpm i suppose
<leroy> yes, it is like rpm, but newer...
<brkpipe789> I saw Xandros Premium at the Compusa for 70 bucks LOL
<wickedpuppy> roughtrader, yah i can tell ya ubuntu has the bext repos .. that shows ya how much mark shuttleworth put his money in it
<wickedpuppy> leroy, no ... yum is like apt-get .. not packet manager ..
<tk> all this time I thought linux was supposed to handle crashes better :(
<odyssevs> mneptok, so you know, 0,38 is a fairly standard vpi/vci in the UK.
<JDStone> how would I do software RAID in 6.06?
<JDStone> RAID 1
<wickedpuppy> tk, it does ...
<tk> something totally locked my input devices out.... atleast with windows I could kill the offending program
<kendals> What is the password for a Samba password to connect to my Ubuntu computer from an OSX or Windows box?
<wickedpuppy> tk, when ya keyboard and mouse is out in windows .. how you kill a program ?
<tk> was first time of course, just upset I had to hard reboot
<SuperMiguel> kendals: your user passowd
<charlie5> do you have to type anything in when flashing bios ... or can you just put the disk in and it will do it auto ?
<kendals> I tried that , supermiguel...
<kendals> It doesn't accept it :(
<SuperMiguel> try guess
<kendals> It just keeps bringing up the dialogue again..
<SuperMiguel> guest
<tk> wickedpuppy: windows still gives clock cycles for input, it may take 30seconds for it to respond, but it responds, ubuntu just ignored me for 5 minutes before powering down hard
<kendals> guest doesn't work :(
<SuperMiguel> make a new account
<SuperMiguel> and try
<wickedpuppy> ? when i press my power button .. all OS the same ...
<tk> charlie5: depends on the flash... some programs provide one that works via autoexec, some require you to run the program by hand (sometimes providing the bin file in cmd line, sometimes it lets you pick it via a makeshift GUI)
<odyssevs> Any of you know how one brings up the guided setup for exim4?
<kendals> thanks supermiguel, i'll try now :)
<charlie5> tk: ah, i hope its auto ... the box has a faulty ps2 connector and only works with USB kboard after OS has booted :/
<tk> charlie5: check the autoexec.bat file on the disk then
<tk> its a standard txt file.... see if it lists any programs on the disk... also might want to check the manual on the flasher to see if it requires input... from keyboard
<odyssevs> gah, dpkg-reconfigure exim4-config does it. nevermind.
<leroy> Just curious if anyone has had luck getting XGL and Compiz to work within dapper drake? :/
<leroy> I tried all day, nothing :(  Found all sorts of articles..
<Ademan> when i try to open a word *.doc all it displays is "Your browser does not support frames" what should I do?
<noiesmo> Lerusing it now
<noiesmo> leroy, using it now
<wayney> I'm having problems getting 915resolution to display @ 1920X1200, can someone please help me? I've tried the wiki + forums to no avail :(
<roughtrader> man I just watched Ju-on and Ju-on 2 today. talk about creepy
<theunruled> Hello everyone. I am looking for a text based messenger, something like centericq, but better
<leroy> noie> what's your trick man...
<charlie5> tk: i don't think an autoexec.bat came with the flash files ... only the flash.exe & its data
<charlie5> tk: i should be able to manually write one though ? ... its just a matter of calling the falsh utility exe, isn;t it ?
<asabil> Ademan, clicking on a link ?
<noiesmo> leroy, no trick here's my guide http://forum.beryl-project.org/post-44103#p44103
<leroy> noiesmo> Ati or Nvidia?
<tk> charlie5: depends on the flash program :P and yes, just name a file autoexec.bat and put "flash.exe"" in it... or whatever the flasher is
<noiesmo> on nvidia now but have had ati as well leroy
<tk> afk
<leroy> nice.  :)
<noiesmo> leroy, the guides for 32bit
<charlie5> tk: great ... thanks for the help :D
<Ademan> asabil: no this is with openoffice
<noiesmo> leroy, don't want to know about 64bit its a bit painful
<leroy> damn
<leroy> im running 64bit
<leroy> :(
<asabil> weird :/ could you complain to the person who sent you the .doc ?
<leroy> maybe i should downgrade
<asabil> and ask for an odf
<kendals> Bah! I still can't get OSX to access my SMB share from Ubuntu :(
<noiesmo> leroy, its doable but check the beryl forum there's sure to be a 64bit guide
<kendals> IT keeps telling me the user thing couldn't authenticate
<kendals> When it's the correct username and password!
<leroy> well can i downgrade to 32bit?
<leroy> :(
<noiesmo> leroy, yeah suppose
<leroy> i could just format the partition and reinstall since this is new, right?  im just afraid i won't be able to get back into xp (dual booting) LOL
<leroy> Does Ubuntu mess with the MBR?
<noiesmo> leroy, i think the tricks to get graphics driver working first then xgl etc
<leroy> how can I test to see if they are working?
<noiesmo> leroy, ubuntu will pick up your win install and adjust mbr
<leroy> anything , like a test opengl thing?
<leroy> ah :p
<noiesmo> leroy, you ati or nvidia
<leroy> ati
<leroy> :(
<leroy> it's a laptop
<ChocoCid> it's sad that that one particular question keeps having to get asked :(
<noiesmo> ChocoCid, yes and I just want to run and hide when ati the answer
<deadly_venom> I've just re-installed Ubuntu (Clean Install) .. 5 min of use, it  tells me, I have 43 updates .. Should I update it ALL .. or .. ?
<ChocoCid> sure, deadly_venom
<theunruled> update them
<noiesmo> leroy, are you on fglrx driver
<ChocoCid> unlike That Other Os there's no reason not to update here
<leroy> well I apt-get'd it
<ChocoCid> i have an ati because i didn't know i'd be using linux in a year and a half when i got this computer
<noiesmo> leroy, cat /etx/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx
<leroy> that grep sure is handy :P
<deadly_venom> But there is some, i don't think  , such as mysql-common
<noiesmo> leroy, lsmod | grep fglrx
<ChocoCid> there's no reason not to update it if you have it in your system
<ChocoCid> if you want to get rid of it, uninstall it
<JoshIRL> I have a HP pavilion a705w, the processor is a 2.93 ghz intel celeron (R) and it wont install ubuntu, why? It gets to the beggining at booting the kernel (right after you click start) and it just kills the pc, and reboots.. helpy?
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> which install disc did you get?
<noiesmo> leroy, you should see something like fglrx 457032 63
<leroy> it says it's there
<noiesmo> agpgart 34888 2 fglrx,via_agp
<ChocoCid> i386 or what?
<JoshIRL> Drapper..
<JoshIRL> I've tried drapper and breezy
<JoshIRL> oh
<ChocoCid> no, not dapper, but the precise version
<JoshIRL> Uhm
<JoshIRL> the one off the site :P
<ChocoCid> if you tried an AMD installer on the pentium chip that'll be a problem
<Coir> anyone have reccs for a good ftp server? I am just going to be using it as a local server since it's faster than fpt.
<Coir> er
<Coir> sftp
<JoshIRL> Amd installer?
<ChocoCid> what's the naem of your iso?
<nickv111> Whenever I try to compile applications it says, "Checking for X. No." What developer packages to I need to install?
<JoshIRL> give me a second.
<ChocoCid> AMD is a different brand of computer processor manufacturer
<JoshIRL> :x
<leroy> yeah it says 452468, noiesmo
<vanhtu1987> Hi, will anyone answer this question please ? How come my news reader ([r] tin) returns no news group for what ever (valid) news server I specified through NNTSERVER ?
<asabil> JoshIRL, there are 3 supported arch by ububtu : x86, a64 and ppc
<azureal> hi, i've managed to cause an X error when i upgraded to edgy
<JoshIRL> i downloaded.. uh
<JoshIRL> ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<noiesmo> leroy, join #ubuntu-xgl if you want help with doing compiz but I don't have the right sources for 64bit
<ChocoCid> hrm, that's the right one, then
<hadrion> #ubuntu-xgl is dead
<AWOSDev> I'm having a problem with OpenOffice 2.0.2 Writer.  It freezes when I attempt to import an image.
<JoshIRL> Any idea why else it might be?
<AWOSDev> I tried #OpenOffice.org to no avail
<noiesmo> leroy, maybe dbo can help with that info he's an admin and very very helpful
<azureal> it said "no screens found" ... one old forum post suggests "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" .. do you guys agree? or any other ideas?
<ChocoCid> do you have it installed, JoshIRL ?
<kate> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ChocoCid> or, you mean booting the livecd?
<JoshIRL> no, i'm on my living room pc
<azureal> plus, i think my sources might all be messed up
<JoshIRL> i've tried both
<asabil> AWOSDev, is it a copy paste from a website ?
<ChocoCid> it crashes booting the livecd?
<JoshIRL> and a older version of ubuntu
<JoshIRL> they all crash at booting the kernel.... ok
<AWOSDev> asabil, the picture?  No I made it myself in KolourPaint.
<JoshIRL> yes
<JoshIRL> and the install
<asabil> AWOSDev, ok, so I don;t know sorry
<ChocoCid> i don't know about things at that level, someone else might though
<noiesmo> leroy, I gotta head off for a bit now thou but check the forum here http://forum.beryl-project.org
<ChocoCid> i tend to only know stuff i've had problems with :|
<leroy> thanks man :)
<JoshIRL> dang, thanks anyways
<noiesmo> leroy, np :)
<hadrion> i cant get both cedega and beryl to work at the same time
<ChocoCid> heh
<hadrion> is there any way to start a second XGL server?
<ChocoCid> beryl doesn't work reliably enough to be reliable :\
<hadrion> works fine for me
<azureal> nvm, i think i've found a solution here http://enterprise.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/23/137206&tid=129
<JoshIRL> I have a HP pavilion a705w, the processor is a 2.93 ghz intel celeron (R) and it wont install ubuntu, why? It gets to the beggining at booting the kernel (right after you click start) and it just kills the pc, and reboots.. helpy?
<azureal> <for my prob>
<JoshIRL> ^anyone else wanna take a stab?
<noiesmo> hadrion, i use seperate session for that loading normal X at login and not xgl
<hadrion> the seperate sessions dont appear to work
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, hmm, throttle the CPU down if you can
<asabil> JoshIRL, I might suggest to turn off acpi
<hadrion> I'm using a gdm.conf-custom method
<JoshIRL> I have tried asabil
<JoshIRL> aw0sdev, english?
<JoshIRL> :P
<noiesmo> hadrion, no you cant use gdm.conf-custom as then your running xgl all the time
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL make it slower than 2.93GHz
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, is it desktop or laptop?
<JoshIRL> Well, yes, i got that much, but how.
<asabil> JoshIRL, acpi
<JoshIRL> Desk
<hadrion> I cant get it to wor any other way
<hadrion> cant even put the stuff in gdm.conf
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, in the BIOS setup does it have a "timer" or "bus speed" option?
<noiesmo> hadrion, you need to use stock gdm with normal X
<JoshIRL> I don't think so. i'm not on that pc atm, but i don't recall it
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, that's the letter o not number 0 in my nick :)
<hadrion> and start xgl manually?
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL what's the model name again?
<JoshIRL> Sorry
<JoshIRL> of the pc or proc?
<hadrion> when i put it into te normal gdm.conf it stops working
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL I assume it's a Pentium 4 for the processor, the PC
<JoshIRL> Hp pavilion a705w is the pc model
<JoshIRL> 2.93 ghz intel celeron (r) is the processor
<noiesmo> hadrion, here check this about half way down page http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-205-5.html
<hadrion> k
<asabil> JoshIRL, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/45141-i-cant-get-debian-installed-booting-problems.html
<noiesmo> hadrion, i show how to do what i'm trying to tell you
<asabil> JoshIRL, http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=944409&admit=-682735245+1160197931151+28353475
<JoshIRL> wow, good eye asa lol
<asabil> basically your hardware is not linux friendly
<noiesmo> hadrion, it needs to be tweaked if you using beryl-manager
<hadrion> I do..
<hadrion> im in gnome as well
<JoshIRL> hmm
<JoshIRL> looks like i can't have linux on it
<JoshIRL> Oh well.
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, I pity you
<JoshIRL> I pity me too
<JoshIRL> It's ok, cause i got ubuntu on this pc lol
<AWOSDev> and what idiot at HP did *that*?
<JoshIRL> guess that one gets windows, once i find a 95 disk :P
<JoshIRL> there's no way to bypass it?
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, ooh you're gonna likey 95 on that hardware, I know I've tried :)
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, nope.
<harrism> Hello all, I just got return to castle wolfenstein (not et) running through wine but I have no sound. I try killall esd but terminal says "no process killed" any ideas?
<JoshIRL> That's silly. =-P
<JoshIRL> Oh well, thanks a bunch for your help guys. :D
<asabil> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=348928
<jiSh> why run through wine it runs natively
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL, that's what I mean, what idiot at HP made a non-Linux-friendly PC?
<JoshIRL> yeah
<asabil> JoshIRL, that url was for you too
<mneptok> JoshIRL: Linux will work fine
<JoshIRL> Oh?
<JoshIRL> Elaborate? lol
<mneptok> JoshIRL: it seems from those psosts that ACPI is an issue. you can disable ACPI at boot time.
<mneptok> *posts
<JoshIRL> how?
<JDStone> How do I do RAID 1 on the non-root hard drives?
<JoshIRL> what's the command to disable acpi?
<mneptok> JoshIRL: you pass acpi=off to the kernel at boot time. i'll find you something on passing kernel parameters.
<JoshIRL> o.o
<JoshIRL> brb
<AWOSDev> mneptok, why doesn't the censored LiveCD bootloader give you options to do that?
<mneptok> JoshIRL: read through this thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2620
<mneptok> AWOSDev: not my decision? :)
<odyssevs> When sending mail to a local domain from a remote one, I get a 550 (relay not permitted) error. Using exim4.. what have I done wrong?
<AWOSDev> mneptok, LOL I was just wondering if you knew
<deadly_venom> anyone Good with ndiswrapper ?
* mneptok shudders
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom, well I can get it running but not with Wifi
<ajmitch> odyssevs: using the standard configuration with debconf?
<odyssevs> ajmitch, yep.
<ajmitch> edit /etc/exim4/update-exim4.conf.conf, add your domain to dc_other_hostnames
<ajmitch> sudo update-exim4.conf
<harrism> can anyone shed light on how to get sound working in RTCW? I have checked the forums but just find into on enemy territory.. I am running the game though wine and have no sound
<deadly_venom> AWOSDev Hold on, sorry.
<asabil> anyone managed to get grub working on macbook ?
<ajmitch> odyssevs: it *should* honour the usual mailname, but I found that it didn't the other day for me
<wrabbit^> is there a way to clean up my install with a "repair"(just to remove all the unwanted crap) without losing the documents in /home/username?
<ajmitch> & so I found I needed to add it there
<odyssevs> ajmitch, nope, doesn't like this.
<Madpilot> harrism, isn't there a Linux-native version of RTCW like there is of ET? No need for wine...
<ajmitch> odyssevs: you can test locally with sudo exim4 -d -bt username@domain
<odyssevs> I can send mail locally. But through my ISP email account, my server returns the 550 error.
<ajmitch> to test the mail routing
<deadly_venom> Alright, I'm back AWOSDev ..
<AWOSDev> So does anybody know what could be wrong with OOwriter 2.0.2?
<ajmitch> interesting
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom are you registered with freenode?
<JoshIRL> im back
* ajmitch spent way too much time with a custom exim4 config this last week
<harrism> Madpilot.. really? didn't know that :P is it free?
<JoshIRL> i couldn't find a place on my ubuntu 6.06 drapper disk to put in the command to disable acpi.
<deadly_venom> AWOSDev:  nop,, why? Do i have to?:
<harrism> I have et already but didn't know there was also RTCW
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom no I was just asking, we could do the pm thing but that's alright
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom what is wrong with your ndiswrapper?
<Madpilot> harrism, I know ET is free to download; I think RTCW is payware, but if you have the Windows version you might be able to grab the Linux installer for it
<deadly_venom> AWOSDev:  since I'm going to be here most of the time, sure :)
<asabil> JoshIRL, F6 ?
<JoshIRL> On the ubuntu 6.06 drapper disk, where can i put the command to disable acpi? The only optikons i see are the 'install' 'install safe mode' 'check disk for' and 'memtest'
<JoshIRL> nope
<odyssevs> ajmitch, eh. I've done sudo /etc/init.d/exim4 reload - and now I receive no errors (and don't receive the mail either.)
<deadly_venom> How do i register? .. in DALnet it was /ns register nick password email
<Madpilot> deadly_venom, /msg nickserv register help
<JoshIRL> i dont think so asabil, brb again lol
<asabil> JoshIRL, there are switches on th bottom : F1, F2 ....
<AWOSDev> asabil, I thought that was on RedHat, I never saw that on Ubuntu
<harrism> that is an idea, but I wonder if there is a way I can get sound with what I have now :/ since I got it running and all.
<deadly_venom> Mad
<deadly_venom> Madpilot:  how do i change my password?
<stonarmusic> sudo passwd username
<Madpilot> deadly_venom, I can't remember offhand - thru nickserv, though - /msg nickserv help
<asabil> there are switches to change resolution, language ...
<deadly_venom> -- /msg nickserv register help .. registered my pass as help, lol..
<Madpilot> deadly_venom, assuming you mean 'pw in Freenode', that is
<charlie5> is cmos the same as bios ? ... i re-flashed bios, but still get a cmos checksum error :/
<deadly_venom> Madpilot:  you told me /msg nickserv register help :(
<ChocoCid> then change your password :P
<Madpilot> deadly_venom, yeah, sorry... my mistake. "/msg nickserv help" gets the main nickserv help thing
<odyssevs> ajmitch, /var/log/exim4/mainlog has `2006-10-07 06:22:47 1GW4e7-00027G-8y == barry@jeminas.com R=userforward defer (-1): failed to stat /home/barry/. (No such file or directory)`
<deadly_venom> since you typed nickserv register help, i've registered my nick with the password help .. i just want to change the password at the moment
<odyssevs> ajmitch I created this user with --no-create-home.
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom: /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD <newpassword>
<JoshIRL> yes :D!
<JoshIRL> It's loading ubuntu live atm :D
<unfknblvbl> what app can i use to convert mp3 to ogg ?
<wrabbit^> Is there a way to "repair and clean" my installation without having to a) reinstall and b)lose the saved stuff in /home/username?\
<JoshIRL> I love you guys :D
<JoshIRL> Thanks.
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL really?  Coolness!
<JoshIRL> Yeah
<JoshIRL> =)
<JoshIRL> i hope it lets me isntall
<JoshIRL> install*
<JoshIRL> if it does, i'm good. :D
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL yeah, you'll love Ubuntu.  I know I do :)
<ajmitch> odyssevs: ah right, so you'll need to setup exim so that it doesn't try that :)
<JoshIRL> i've used it before :P
<JoshIRL> i do love it
<JoshIRL> Well, i didn't have it too long, but it was definately the best free os or linux i used.
<AWOSDev> JoshIRL oh LOL
<deadly_venom> AWOSDev:  got my msg ?
<JoshIRL> :P
<JoshIRL> Thanks guys, imma go finish installing :)
<AWOSDev> deadly_venom yeah sorry :)
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<asabil> JoshIRL, don'ti forget to disable acpi in your grub.conf after install
<odyssevs> ajmitch, the exim setup page under debconf is seriously misworded. The page for accepting mail for OTHER local domains gave me the impression it had already taken into account the main domain.
<PyroMithrandir> anyone here know if  Ubuntu is going to switch Firefox for IceWeasel?
<ajmitch> odyssevs: yes, that's what I thought
<unfknblvbl> IceWeasel ?
<AWOSDev> PyroMithrandir, sadly I don't think Ubuntu will be changing from Firefox any time soon :(
<unfknblvbl> !IceWeasel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IceWeasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odyssevs> ajmitch, not happy about it needing a /home/ entry for a given user.
<JDStone> If I create a software RAID array, will I lose my data that's already on one of the drives?
<PyroMithrandir> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/
<AWOSDev> I have no clue what IceWeasel is but anything's better than Firefox  (whole channel gasps)
<ajmitch> odyssevs: I think it expects a home dir if the user is local to the system
<PyroMithrandir> IceWeasel is firefox without the logo and name
<odyssevs> ajmitch, exim3 didn't need that. I used the /etc/aliases file.
<ajmitch> you can set it up with virtual users without too many hassles
<ermak> hi all, can anyone help to configure sound fot tv-tuner? picture is fine and all chanells have been found, but there is NO SOUND at all
<ajmitch> however I wasn't dealing with that too much recently :)
<odyssevs> Linux is really very traumatising for the casual user.
<PyroMithrandir> Mozilla got mad at debian for using the Firefox name but not the logo (which wasn't free as in freedom), and said "Use the name and logo or neither"
<ajmitch> the casual user probably wouldn't be setting up exim
<PyroMithrandir> and so we have "Gnuzilla" and "IceWeasel"
<odyssevs> PyroMithrandir, I went off Mozilla long ago.
<Eclypse> sup all
<PyroMithrandir> well, I'm still using Firefox, and I am curious if Ubuntu is going to switch to IceWeasel, because I think it is a terrible name
<AWOSDev> opposite of Firefox though :)
<hadrion> the script for xgl/beryl isnt working
<Eclypse> anyone know when Edgy is comming out?
<PyroMithrandir> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<PyroMithrandir> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Flannel> Eclypse: 28th, I believe.
<charlie5> can you play windows .wmv movies on linux ?
<charlie5> with kaffeine, i mean
<aum> charlie5, yes, get mplayer
<AWOSDev> charlie5, I use VLC
<JoshIRL> or lan
<charlie5> aum: ok, thanks
<JoshIRL> i mean
<JoshIRL> vlc, yes.
<JoshIRL> Vlc also plays mp3s and most other formats from windows.
<aum> charlie5, mplayer handles virtually all known formats
<Eclypse> Flannel of this month? :O
<Flannel> Eclypse: it's 6.10, so yes.
<Eclypse> right on
<Eclypse> I like the fact that the boot screens will be full resolution :D
<Eclypse> doesn't it boot up faster too?
<odyssevs> ajmitch, how much do you know about email?
<Flannel> Eclypse: yeah, with upstart.  However, edgy questions really belong in #ubuntu+1
<Eclypse> bah
<Eclypse> I don't see why
<Eclypse> kinda inneffecient
<Eclypse> I can understand xgl/compiz
<Eclypse> oh well '
<Eclypse> w/e
<ChocoCid> it does boot up slightly faster for me than dapper did
<ChocoCid> it's a minor difference though
<hockyhair> has anyone used xmame in ubuntu
<ChocoCid> right now i have a love/hate relationship with beryl though, it looks awesome as hell but damn, it needs to stop randomly crashing
<fluxinator> is edgy usable? meaning Is it stable enough to install?
<ChocoCid> * Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Welcome to #ubuntu+1! | Welcome our new AIGLX overlords. (unless you use nvidia or fglrx) | Edgy is not stable, it is for development only.  Do not use this on production machines.  Does anyone read the topic anyway?  Edgy still contains many bugs!
<|chris3|> sethk: you up still?
<mnepton> fluxinator: depends on your usage. if it's your primary desktop, i would recommend against it.
<ajmitch> odyssevs: enough to get by
<ChocoCid> it runs for me, but i've also got dual boot set up
<JoshIRL> mnepton.
<fluxinator> mnepton thanks
<JoshIRL> I got linux installing on my other pc, thanks bunches =)
<mnepton> arr?
<mnepton> JoshIRL: sexcellente.
<ChocoCid> nice. what was the problem?
<JoshIRL> acpi
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> !acpi
<JoshIRL> acpi=off let it boot. :s
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<ChocoCid> hrm...
<JoshIRL> i'm just hoping it all installs clean
<ChocoCid> laptop?
<JoshIRL> and i have no further problems
<JoshIRL> PC
<ChocoCid> ah
<ChocoCid> i see
<ChocoCid> wikipedia is hotness :P
<JoshIRL> Since i got this far, the acpi problem should be done, correct?
<kruznix> does anyone know the name of the Wireless Manager that's included with Ubuntu and if it's available for other Distributions?
<JoshIRL> No more kernel booting problems? :shutters:
<kruznix> GUI wireless manager
<ChocoCid> uh
<Flannel> kruznix: you mean ndiswrapper? or what? (I have no gui, and no wireless, so Im taking a shot in the dark)
<ChocoCid> no
<ChocoCid> that's not it
<mnepton> JoshIRL: you'll want to look into the menu.lst defaults. you can put kernel args in there that will get appended to new kernel updates. so put "acpi=off" in the right defaults line, and all kernel upgrades get that switch applied. the trick is, you *don't* uncomment that defaults line. weird.
<odyssevs> gtkndis or something
<odyssevs> ndisgui
<ChocoCid> i know what he's talking about , i just can't think of the name
<Flannel> kruznix: if that's not a gui, it's probably a gnome something or other, in which case, it's a gnome thing, and in other distros
<odyssevs> apt-cache search for it
<kruznix> Flannel well if you are running xorg/x11/xfree86 whutever you want to call it
<ChocoCid> ndisgtk
<ChocoCid> that's it
<kruznix> there's a wifi manager on ubuntu
<hadrion> why doesn't gdm-restart work?
<ChocoCid> <3 tab-complete
<odyssevs> there you go
<hockyhair> i need some help setting up gxmame, i have everything set right as far as i can tell but i can't get my games to show up (they are zip)
<Flannel> kruznix: no, I'm running a terminal, and that's it ;)
<kruznix> Flannel I know you are... but I'm saying IF!!
<ChocoCid> ndisgtk seems like it should work in non-gnome stuff
<ChocoCid> er, non-ubuntu
<JoshIRL> what is acpi?
<ChocoCid> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI)
<AWOSDev> Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<JoshIRL> in noob-terms
<JoshIRL> ah
<ChocoCid> which is why i was guessing laptop
<AWOSDev> I actually know basical ACPI Language for my OS programming :)
<ChocoCid> :P
<kruznix> Flannel : i've run many boxes with no GUI, but I'm using this on a laptop with wireless.. q; and i'd like to have a gui wifi manager... and if I can't find one, i'll just code one
<JoshIRL> :o
<JoshIRL> brb checkin the install
<mnepton> JoshIRL: http://www.acpi.info/
<JoshIRL> *clicks*
<hadrion> !gdm-restart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm-restart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> mnepton, oh please don't confuse him with the ACPI standard, heck that was hard for *me* to understand :)
<hadrion> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.10-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1681 kB, installed size 11588 kB
<mnepton> AWOSDev: hehehehe.
<ChocoCid> heh
<Eclypse> is it just me or is beryl-project.org not working...?
<AWOSDev> I had to read it three times, but I finally understand it now :)
<mnepton> AWOSDev: yay for "spec vs. implementation," which is why this sh!t breaks :/
<Flannel> kruznix: someone gave you the answer... I dont know.  apt-cache search can probably find it too.
<ChocoCid> forum.beryl-project.org is what you want
<ChocoCid> also, #beryl
<AWOSDev> mnepton yep :)
<Flannel> hadrion: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<odyssevs> mnepton, any way of working the grub approach from a floppy disk? =)
<hadrion> thanks
<AWOSDev> Eclypse, yes www.beryl-project.org is a blank page
<bug_> if anyone is interested, i believe that i fixed my pioneer dvr-a09 problem..
<kruznix> Flannel : if you would have read my original question, you would have seen i asked about other distributions for a reason... I'm running slackware 11
<Flannel> kruznix: packages.ubuntu.com then
<mnepton> odyssevs: restoring GRUB from floppy?
<Eclypse> AVOSDev what's going on w/ that...lol
<kruznix> i have to login as root to configure wlan0
<odyssevs> Yes.
<ChocoCid> can't use sudo? o_O
<ChocoCid> oh, slackware
<mnepton> odyssevs: never tried it meself. GIYF.
<ChocoCid> it doesn't have su?
<kruznix> q; sudo is there
<kruznix> and su is there
<Oswaldo> Morning all. Would anyone spend some of their time to help me a bit with fixing my internet connection on Ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> you're on the internet now, what's the problem? ;)
<kruznix> but I don't want to do it via console everytime and I don't feel like adding it to rc.local or anything for startup cause there are about 4 wireless networks I get on
<kruznix> ChocoCid you jumped the gun on that question
<Oswaldo> Umm.. Ubuntu is on another computer :P
<odyssevs> mnepton, Google Inc are a bunch of Nazis. I mean it. =)
<ChocoCid> yeah, obviously, i'm joking :P
<ChocoCid> odyssevs : GODWIN
<Oswaldo> It's odd since the connection works with the Live CD in, but after installing it won't connect
<mnepton> odyssevs: they're not organized enough to be fascists.
<ChocoCid> if google is nazis, what the hell is microsoft heh
<czer323> The us?
<kruznix> Oswaldo how are you connecting to the internet?
<Oswaldo> It also finds a few updates, but isn't able to download them
<ChocoCid> Oswaldo : are you using wired or wireless?
<Oswaldo> Wired ethernet cable connection
<ChocoCid> hrm
<kruznix> router, no router?
<kruznix> type /sbin/ifconfig whut's the output for the eth0? or are you even getting an eth0?
<ChocoCid> do you have an icon in the top right corner of your (GNOME) screen (or wherever on KDE) corresponding to your network connection?
<ChocoCid> heh, 20 questions here
<odyssevs> Fascism needn't be perfect. Google's censorship policies really isn't funny. Anyway, enough of the off topic.
<Oswaldo> Not behind a router. Straight connection
<Oswaldo> I'll boot the compy up
<ChocoCid> odyssevs: last i heard that was china's fault, or is this something else?
<mnepton> Oswaldo: there's a good plan ;)
<Oswaldo> Yeah, I know :P
<Coir> What's the way to setup MySQL name/pw?
<JoshIRL> i gotta drag the modem into my room to download a few things so i can use the pc as my media center in my room Lol. tty guys later and thank you
<kruznix> Oswaldo how is this connection online then? 2 cable connections? wireless with neighbors network? mobile broadband? dialup?
<mnepton> Coir: mysql -u root -p $your_first_password
<ChocoCid> you'll see "Connection reset by peer" in a minute, i'm betting ;)
<kruznix> ChocoCid lol possibly
<Coir> mnepton: don't include the '$', right?
<AWOSDev> Coir right
<mnepton> Coir: just put the password you want
<Oswaldo> kruznix. There are two connections in this house. I'm using ADSL with this compy and cable with the other
<Coir> I get an error 1045 saying access denied.
<ChocoCid> switch them! >_>
<kruznix> Oswaldo : good, just making sure you weren't gonna disconnect on us [;
<blind> If I wanted to connect a windows machine and an ubuntu machine via crossover cable, can i share the internet connection between them?
<ChocoCid> </probably a bad idea>
<Oswaldo> Hehee, okies :)
<kruznix> blind if the ubuntu or the windows box had 2 ethernet cards, yes
<blind> kruznix: the ubuntu one has a wireless card, wanna share the connection with the windows box.
<Shadowpillar> blind: get a nic for that
<blind> I have a nic...
<Shadowpillar> blind: or you can do the easier route
<kruznix> blind : yeah i've setup my boxes like that... but I did it a long time ago with ipchains.. i think they replaced that with something else
<Shadowpillar> blind: get a wireless nic for the windows box and have it connect to the router
<Shadowpillar> and share files that way
<blind> Shadowpillar: that costs too much money.
<Shadowpillar> blind: not that much, if you get the right card
<Shadowpillar> $30 or so
<blind> 30 dollars that i don't have
<charlie5> mmm, mplayer and vlc both won;t play this file ... maybe its corrupted
<Shadowpillar> blind: does the router have rj-45 ports?
<AWOSDev> charlie5 give me the link
<blind> yes.
<Shadowpillar> blind: as most have wireless + rj-45
<blind> but it's upstairs, bro
<Shadowpillar> blind: connect the windows box to the router
<charlie5> AWOSDev: its off a cd :/
<Shadowpillar> blind: throw the windows box up there and set up vnc
<AWOSDev> charlie5 oh :X
<blind> Shadowpillar: not an option.
<AWOSDev> nvm then :)
<Shadowpillar> blind: stealing internet? ;)
<blind> no.
<mnepton> blind: doesn't your WAP/router have at least one wired ethernet out?
<kruznix> haha yeah he is q;
<blind> it has four.
<blind> but it's upstairs.
<Shadowpillar> mnepton: he already answered that
<mnepton> blind: so connect windows to that
<kruznix> so bring it downstairs
<blind> i can't bring it downstairs. x_x
<Shadowpillar> how come?
<Shadowpillar> parents?
<kruznix> stealin
<kruznix> lol
<mnepton> unsuspecting neighbors?
<mnepton> 'zackly.
<mnepton> :P
<blind> I'm not stealing.
<blind> I have no cable wire in my room
<kruznix> we're just messing with you
<dfgas> how do i detect the monitor again? i change the monitor
* moktod is wondering how you do an apt-get search, similar to emerge -s in gentoo?
<moktod> anyone
<Shadowpillar> moktod: apt-cache search
<moktod> Shadowpillar: oh yeah...duh, thanks
<blind> now how would i go about sharing the internet connection? x_x
<rey> anyone know how to install a conexant soft modem?
<Schalken> is it possible, that while doing ./configure, it automatically downloads any packages it needs?
<kruznix> blind : i used ipchains before, but I think they were replaced by iptables or something else... it's been a while since i've changed a linuxbox into a router
<mnepton> kruznix: grab one of these uber-cheap things. they work in Ubuntu, too - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833315061
<kruznix> blind: look up iptables
<mnepton> oh, duh
<mnepton> blind: grab one of these uber-cheap things. they work in Ubuntu, too - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833315061
<kruznix> mnepton : first, I use slackware 11 RC4 on this laptop
<mnepton> sorry for the repeat. i'm drunk and the syphilis has made me insane.
<kruznix> and... i'm not the one asking about a NIC q;
<kruznix> nor sharing
<kruznix> that's blind
<blind> mnepton: i told you. I'm not buying a wireless card for this computer
<Oswaldo> Okies! I ran ifconfig and it gave me eth0
<mnepton> blind: then you're using iptables
<blind> Fine by me :] 
<dfgas> anyone know how to auto setup my new monitor?
<mnepton> Oswaldo: does eth0 have an IP address?
<blind> dfgas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Oswaldo> Doesn't show at least
<mnepton> Oswaldo: sudo dhclient eth0
<kruznix> Oswaldo does it give you an ip address?
<AWOSDev> Okay
<kruznix> ok
<AWOSDev> How do I add Debian Sarge repos to Ubuntu?
<kruznix> then do this : dhcpcd eth0
<AWOSDev> is that even possible?
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, sounds like a good way to break your Ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> AWOSDev: not without huge conflicts
<kruznix> or dhclient eth0
<kruznix> i dunno how ubuntu does it
<mnepton> AWOSDev: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, I just need the OpenOffice from it
<mnepton> AWOSDev: and via con dios.
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, OOo is installed by default in Ubuntu...
<hadrion> noiesmo: Its not working... what dsplay should be standard in gdm.conf?
<AWOSDev> I know but I'm on #openoffice.org with a problem and he says he uses Sarge and it works fine
<Gustap0> Hi, how do i convert the cursed .lit files?
<Gustap0> i've got several ebooks I cannot read using linux :(\
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, good for him - but sarge repos in Ubuntu would not be fine
<AWOSDev> Madpilot, can you help me with it then?
<Madpilot> AWOSDev, OOo? I don't use it much, and I've never had an issue with it. Ask the channel, someone else might have better help than me.
<kruznix> Oswaldo : try the dhclient or dhcpcd ... i gotta go. gnite
<AWOSDev> Okay
<Oswaldo> "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<Oswaldo> Aww..
<Gustap0> Hi, how do i convert the cursed .lit files?
<Gustap0> i've got several ebooks I cannot read using linux :(
<ChocoCid> !ebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> In OpenOffice 2.0.2 Writer, when I click Insert->Image->From File it immediately freezes.  the taskbar freezes, all the other program menus freeze, the whole thing, until I killall -9 soffice.bin
<mnepton> Gustap0: if someone knows, they'll answer. please don't repeat every minute.
<ChocoCid> !reader
<ChocoCid> blah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gustap0> mnepton: sorry- I thought the msg didnt get through- so registered with nickserv and repeated
<mnepton> Oswaldo: what is the physical connection of this machine to the internet? 10BT to a cable modem? what?
<Madpilot> mnepton, new nick & hostmask for you?
<Oswaldo> 10BT? Umm.. just an enternet cord to the cable modem
<mnepton> Madpilot: just using a different host
<jon_> this is a stunningly stupid question, but please bear with me.  i just installed the nomachine NX client (from the deb package on their website), and i can't for the life of me figure out how the heck to run the bloody thing
<jon_> like, i don't know what the command is
<jon_> how would i go about finding that out?
<AWOSDev> did you try something like "man nomachine"
<AWOSDev> or something like that?
<AWOSDev> did it come with documentation?
<efuzzyone> I am not able to find "System->Administration->Disks" whats the alternative or equivalent in the command line>
<AWOSDev> efuzzyone I use qtparted
<wickedpuppy> jon_, normally what i do is type like type the first few characters of the program and use bash auto complete to find the command
<hockyhair> help
<jon_> AWOSDev: possibly, but i don't know where it put the documentation either
<AWOSDev> efuzzyone If you really want a CLI interface try fdisk
<akano1n> hi, im new to ubuntu, i have installed in my laptop, i want to install WPA-PSK, ubuntu 6.06.1 here,  and apt-get install network-manager-gnome says that coudnt find it
<AWOSDev> jon_ on their Web site?
<hockyhair> lol i meant to type hello but help came out :p
<jon_> wickedpuppy, that's what i did too, but it's not called nxAnything
<AWOSDev> hockyhair LOL
<efuzzyone> AWOSDev: i want something GUI based
<AWOSDev> efuzzyone try typing "sudo qparted" in the terminal
<hockyhair> does anyone use xmame + gxmame, i have a question about them
<jon_> AWOSDev, it appears to be such a stupid question that it is not answered on their website
<AWOSDev> jon_ :)
<Oswaldo> The oddest thing about this is that the connection stops working when changing from the Live CD to the installed system
<jon_> is there perhaps a log generated when i run dpkg that i could look at?
<efuzzyone> AWOSDev:  i am installing it now
<jon_> a log of what it did?
<AWOSDev> efuzzyone okay
<AWOSDev> jon_ uh, not that I know of, sorry
<siTek> I can see my USB printer on the printers dialogue. I have installed the ppd driver file. I cannot print. Do I have to alter the fstab file? Create a device?
<simpla> heyas..  Does anyone know when the final release of the Edgy Ubuntu will be out?  I have been searching, but just says October
<wickedpuppy> jon_, less /var/log/dpkg.log
<wickedpuppy> try this
<hockyhair> so is anyone using mame?
<jon_> i just found that, actually, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<jon_> alas, it only tells me that the package was installed
<jon_> not what it did
<wickedpuppy> jon_, actally in rpm its qpm -qf ... but i am not sure how it is done with dpkg
<efuzzyone> AWOSDev: it crashes, i want something simple which can just show me the free disk space on my partitions
<wickedpuppy> efuzzyone, df -h ?
<Gustap0> !AAC2 Josephine Preston Peabody - The Singing Man [txt] .rar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AAC2 Josephine Preston Peabody - The Singing Man [txt] .rar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnepton> efuzzyone: open a terminal. "df -h"
<wickedpuppy> Gustap0, ...
<efuzzyone> wickedpuppy: thanks
<wickedpuppy> i don'y know we share files like this :P
<wickedpuppy> np efuzzyone
<AWOSDev> efuzzyone hmm
<efuzzyone> but what happened to the "System-Disks" it was there in Dapper, but not anymore in Edgy
<mnepton> ok, i need the Big Blue Room. i'm living exactly 27 seconds behind wickedpuppy
* mnepton tootles off
<wickedpuppy> mnepton, i am in singapore .. you should be closer than me
<drumline_> So what's the most special thing about the new version of Ubuntu?
<wickedpuppy> drumline_, ah ... it has latest version of programs ?
<wrabbit> Stability?
<wickedpuppy> actually in OS there hasn't been anything new
<akano1n> does i need internet to make apt-get to get working ?
<simpla> and its quicker, menus load quicker, it sorta boots quicker
<AWOSDev> akano1n yes you do :)
<mnepton> akano1n: mostly, yes.
<AWOSDev> Can anybody help me with my OO problem?
<akano1n> i have a wifi here, my laptop does not have internet yet, so what can i do? i need WPA
<drumline_> simpla: sweet..   does it look fancier?  :)
<mnepton> akano1n: does your laptop have a standard wired ethernet port?
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, actually stability doesn't go with new ... since debian is known to be extrememly stable yet its release schedule is .. well
<akano1n> mnepton yes, but i dont have a wire right now to plug
<wickedpuppy> drumline_, you can make dapper fancy now ..
<simpla> drumline_, the desktop looks same, cept the artwork/desktop background is nicer then the old one.  The boot up is alot nicer, with a more colours, and hides the text
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy: I'm curious about uptime.  Any idea how long I can keep my machine on without a crash?
<mnepton> akano1n: wait until you do, use the wired connection to install network-manager-gnome.
<akano1n> ok, i get it, i will plug with the eth0 and then config the WPA
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, a long time .. what do you do ? thats the question
<drumline_> wickedpuppy: when Ubuntu is debian based, does that mean that Ubuntu relies on Debian for its OS development, or is it a complete fork of Debian with its own complete development team?
<AWOSDev> simpla, ew I want the text...a way to get it back?
<akano1n> my ubuntu is 6.06.1, its knetworkmanager, right?
<simpla> I actually just installed it on my new laptop, but slightly disappointed..  Some of the stuff in my laptop I don't think are quite supported.
<wickedpuppy> drumline_, you can find out about debian and ubuntu relationship on the wiki ..
<drumline_> wickedpuppy: cool
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy: What do I do?  I'd keep it folding
<simpla> There is a way, i remember seeing something about it somewhere in the wiki, but don't remember off hand.
<AWOSDev> simpla okay :)
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, folding the os ?
<AWOSDev> I need help with OpenOffice 2.0.2, can anybody help?
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy: I mean folding at home.  The distributed compuiting project.
<wrabbit> it uses the CPU idle time to run in the background.
<simpla> does anyone know if there is an actual release of when in october it will be released?
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, i mean how long a comp can last depends on the programs running ...
<simpla> edgy that is :)
<ChocoCid> it's the 20th, i think? not sure
<AWOSDev> simpla, October 29th
<ChocoCid> ah, ok
<AWOSDev> Which is good
<simpla> Oh yep ok thanks!
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy: ah, ok.  Well nothing at times.  Other times, the usual multimedia stuff, development etc
<AWOSDev> because I'll be giving an Ubuntu computer to a friend on that day :)
<unfknblvbl> 26thhh
<AWOSDev> Okay a fairly dumb question
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, check this out and see what how long a computer can stand http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/today/top.avg.html
<simpla> lol..  AWOSDev  you will be able to give them the latest version
<AWOSDev> simpla, yep back from vacation with a new computer, what a great bday present huh?
<AWOSDev> Okay
<simpla> oo yeah, certainly is
<AWOSDev> How do I close a PM window in irssi?
<ChocoCid> control-w
<ChocoCid> i think
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid nope
<ChocoCid> hrm
<wrabbit> that's a very cool site wickedpuppy, thanks.  I'll check it out after my reinstall
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit, you never heard of netcraft ?
<wrabbit> wickedpuppy: nope, never
<wickedpuppy> what about slashdot ?
<unfknblvbl> my system is fine as long as i do not run any 3d applications coz then after 5-10 minutes the comp freezes and freezes and freezes and after 6 restarts its fine
<AWOSDev> wrabbit that is a very cool site, I love it
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy, you mean there are people that *don't* know about /. ?
<wickedpuppy> AWOSDev, seems like it .. but then not everyone is a geek ..
<czer323> lol, /. isn't known by everyone.  I actually found a bunch of people at my work that didn't knw about Digg.com
<wrabbit> I know /.
<wrabbit> never seen this one though
<AWOSDev> wickedpuppy no?  :)
<elkbuntu> idle chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<czer323> And we're all computer tech support.
<lappy> hrm,testing
<AWOSDev> czer323, what's digg.com?
<elkbuntu> lappy, we read you loud and clear :)
<ChocoCid> well.
<ChocoCid> control-z closes it!
<wickedpuppy> sorry guys ... for starting the topic :P /me goes off ... ZZzzz
<ChocoCid> good way to leave dead clients!
<drumline_> control Z suspends it...
<eEk> how do you use a .diff file?
<AWOSDev> Well yep Ctrl+Z killed it alright
<AWOSDev> thanks alot :X
<ChocoCid> ...heh
<ChocoCid> you just got told it closed it
<ChocoCid> that's your own fault for not reading :P
<drumline_> ChocoCid: which program?
<ChocoCid> irssi :P
<drumline_> ChocoCid: is your shell still open where you closed it?
<ChocoCid> ah, /window close will do it, i think- let me test again
<ChocoCid> yeah
<drumline_> ChocoCid: try this on the command line: fg
<lappy> oh, nice
<ChocoCid> doing /window close will do it
<ChocoCid> i'm sure there's a better way, but meh
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid yeah that worked thanks
<ChocoCid> i'd much rather use xchat thanks :P
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid, Konversation and GAIM both don't start up for some reason
<AWOSDev> now
<AWOSDev> Can somebody please help me with my OpenOffice Writer 2.0.2 problem?
<ChocoCid> ah
<ChocoCid> odd
<ChocoCid> OO writer?
<ChocoCid> hm... what exactly is the problem?
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid yeah
<kyja> what is it I just installed that messes up the fonts at startup ? all the fonts that scroll under the Ubuntu pic before login screen. it starts to scroll and list then all of a sudden it looks like someone changed a bit in the sprite vectors of a c64
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid whenever I hit Insert->Image->From File the whole thing freezes, and makes Kicker (KDE taskbar) and all other application menus freeze until I killall -9 soffice.bin
<ChocoCid> hrm...
<ChocoCid> i can suggest "try abiword" but i don't know what would cause that particular problem
<AWOSDev> blank document or previosuly-saved document
<AWOSDev> I need OO because I use Calc too
<AWOSDev> Calc for Business, Writer for personal stuff
<AWOSDev> and another problem plaguing my computer:
<AWOSDev> some files are missing in the File->Open box of other apps
<AWOSDev> for no reason
<AWOSDev> just missing
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> wonder if your file manager is borken
<AWOSDev> how can I fix it?
<Zv_oDD> why wont my xubuntu except this url for my sources.list source : http://ftp.iinet.com.au/linux/ubuntu
<ChocoCid> i have no idea, AWOSDev
<Zv_oDD> for apt get
<ChocoCid> Zv_oDD : source.list needs more stuff after that
<Zv_oDD> it does
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid: apt-get reconfigure or something like that?
<Zv_oDD> but this is the url i used, and i dont know why it wont work
<ChocoCid> AWOSDev : something like that, yeah
<ChocoCid> or just uninstall/reinstall OO
<ChocoCid> do you have OO "premium" or whatever silliness they're calling it?
<ChocoCid> http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooop/
<AWOSDev> No
<AWOSDev> just regular from-the-repo OO
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> might be worth looking into that instead of regular OO if you've got further problems
<AWOSDev> I tried talking to #openoffice.org but they had no clue, because they use Debian Sarge repos :X
<ChocoCid> odd
<eEk> how do you patch something, or use a .diff file?
<AWOSDev> Sarge repos are not having this problem
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> let me test my oo real quick
<AWOSDev> okay how do I reinstall a critical package without killing my system?
<ChocoCid> hrm
<ChocoCid> insert-image-from file works for me, but i'm on edgy so...
<AWOSDev> hmm
<siTek> I am currently configuring my printer on http://localhost:631/admin Can someone please tell me the correct user name and password? It is not accepting root as a username
<ChocoCid> have you tried different formats of images?
<ChocoCid> siTek : try your ubuntu username and pass,
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid No because I can't get the box to come up
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid It freezes before the box comes up
<ChocoCid> oh, it crashes before you get to insert
<ChocoCid> wow
<siTek> ChocoCid, I tried but with no luck
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid, yep :)
<theunruled> Hello everyone. I am looking for a text based messenger, something like centericq, but better
<ChocoCid> for what, irc, aim, icq, what?
<ChocoCid> er, minus one "what"
<theunruled> altogether
<theunruled> if possible
<theunruled> but mainly msn
<ChocoCid> ehh, irssi can handle irc
<ChocoCid> (so can bitchx, and tons of others)
<mnepton> theunruled: you want irssi + bitlbee
<ChocoCid> don't know about the other messengers
<theunruled> bitlbee?
<siTek> theunruled, I had gaim going on msn
<mnepton> bitlbee.
<theunruled> i'm using irssi right now for irc
<charlie5> thanks for the help guys ... but i've trashed the old box good :/ ... need to change cmos settings via kboard which won;t work ... time for the junk heap
<simpla> oh cool, I just looked up what bitlbee is.  A program which tunnels msn etc into a virtual irc channel.
<cuijinli> talisein: install nautilus-open-terminal to provide a menu option for any local folder object to open a terminal in that folder. Note: X-window need restart.
<AWOSDev> charlie5, what'd you do?
<charlie5> AWOSDev: the cmos was corrupt, so i took out and put back in the battery to reset it ... now it asks me to enter bios to update cmos settings ... but i can't cos the ps2 port is busted (only usb kboard works)
<ChocoCid> yay, set up folding@home
<AWOSDev> charlie5 LOL
<theunruled> siTek: do u know any text based replacement for GAIM though?
* charlie5 chuckles
<charlie5> yep ... its a hoot ;)
<JoshIRL> i'm baaack :P
<siTek> theunruled, no what is wrong with gui?
<JoshIRL> and needing help
<theunruled> doesn't go with fluxbox
<charlie5> sick of the darned thing anyway ... simpler to get a new box
<JoshIRL> I have qwest dsl for internet, i plugged in my modem and i couldn't get a reply in firefox or whatnot, but i can download/install stuff from the repositorys, why?
<charlie5> anyways, thanks again ... nearly got there :) .. and bye for now
<Jesse1984> Hi, anyone feel like helping me with my ubuntu 6.06 install? having problems, and i have googled answers for a couple of days...
<JoshIRL> What problems?
<mnepton> JoshIRL: DNS issues?
<JoshIRL> And how do i repair or fix those mnepton?
<ChocoCid> first
<mnepton> JoshIRL: well, test first. "nslookup cnn.com"
<JoshIRL> eh?
<JoshIRL> in terminal?
<mnepton> yup
<ChocoCid> type in "63.245.209.10" in your browser
<Daverto> I need help ubuntu wont install
<JoshIRL> *mumbles* give me all the things i gotta do
<JoshIRL> i'll copy and take back and do them
<Jesse1984> i just bought a pc specifically for linux.. just testing waters.. wanting to give up windowsXP.. im booting the system atm to give you the correct error..
<ChocoCid> eh
<ChocoCid> first we have to find the problem
<JoshIRL> ah
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<JoshIRL> :s
<ChocoCid> you want to check your firefox/bonecho settins to see if they're right
<JoshIRL> Bonecho?
<ChocoCid> you want to check your dns thing to see if they're right
<mnepton> JoshIRL: those two are it. "can you look up and IP address by name, and does Firefox work with a raw IP address?" if the answers are "no" and "yes" respectively, you have DNS problems.
<ChocoCid> renamed firefox in next ubuntu, ignore
<ChocoCid> forgot they didn't change it for dapper
<mnepton> s/and/an/
<AWOSDev> Bonecho?  that sounds like some freaky Japanese video game or something :P
<ChocoCid> Bon Echo
<ChocoCid> 64.233.179.104 is a better ip to try, sorry
<ChocoCid> i don't care what it's called, i installed swiftfox anyway
<Daverto> ???
<ChocoCid> firefox has trademarked their logo
<Daverto> Can somebody help me
<ChocoCid> oh, you're not ???ing at what i said
<ChocoCid> ;[
<Jesse1984> i had an install working perfectly! did all the updates, then played with the IDE cables and added another optical drive and all fell to peices, on the ubuntu boot up screen (where it says "loading essential drivers..." "mounting root file system..." ect.) it sits there doing that for like 8mins, then it eventually brings up busybox! and an error, thats where im stuck at.. i have put the ubuntu alternate install cd in, booted from cd
<Jesse1984> re-install but it wont do it.. just line and line of fast errors scrolling down the screen
<mnepton> Jesse1984: are your IDE devices jumpered correctly for master and slave?
<Daverto> choco no
<ChocoCid> !question
<Jesse1984> yeh, they are
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about question - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> er... must not be the command i wanted
<Daverto> I cant get my copy of ubuntu to install
<mnepton> Jesse1984: you *sure*. no stupid "cable select?"
<JoshIRL> !questionmark
<JoshIRL> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about questionmark - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshIRL> :shrugs:
<ChocoCid> there's something that says "don't ask to ask your question, just ask the question"
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid what are you trying to do
<AWOSDev> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ChocoCid> ah ok
<AWOSDev> :)
<ChocoCid> ;p
<JoshIRL> So, if i have a dns problem, what's that mean?
<JoshIRL> :s
<Jesse1984> yeh im sure, 10gb maxtor on master and 10.2gb seagate on slave, it shows that way in the bios too..
<mnepton> don't axe to axe. just axe.
<AWOSDev> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> holy hell, folding @ home takes all kinds of memory..
<mnepton> JoshIRL: did you try those 2 things?
<ChocoCid> well, i'm more concerned about the cpu usage, but meh
<ChocoCid> it's holding me steady at 90%+ all the time :/
<Jesse1984> ok, busybox is up, the error is this: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<JoshIRL> No, i'm here trying to get all the awnsers i need before i drag the modem back there haha
<ChocoCid> JoshIRL : dns problem means you need to update your dns, or your web provider does
<mnepton> JoshIRL: well, why spend time answering "how do i fix dns?" until we know if it's indeed broken?
<ChocoCid> if your dns is working in here, it's not the provider's issue, it's probably a firefox setting issue
<JoshIRL> i was asking was dns meant
<JoshIRL> :p
<AWOSDev> Or a ifconfig problem
<AWOSDev> Domain Name Service
<JoshIRL> or rather .. eh nvm
<ChocoCid> well, no, he can get repositories to work
<Normal> I just tried to boot the Edgy Beta CD, but it freezes. Dapper froze too, untill I started with Breezy and upgraded to it. The 2.6.15 kernels refuse to load. I can only boot with 2.6.12....Does this mean that Edgy Final isn't going to work for me too?
<ChocoCid> dns is basicaly lwhat converts urls to ip addresses
<JoshIRL> Yeah
<ChocoCid> like "bob smith" to "555-5555"
<JoshIRL> i installed a few things, updates and vlc player
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid, good analogy
<ChocoCid> try installing a different browser while you're at it if those don't work- try opera, or lynx even :P
<mnepton> JoshIRL: DNS = domain name services. turing raw ip numbers into name addresses. so you don;t have to type 231.23.55.121 to go to wankpants.org
<AWOSDev> w3m
<ChocoCid> ...
<JoshIRL> haha
<JoshIRL> alright
<wrabbit> what's the command to apt-get install the kde desktop?  apt-get install kde-desktop?
<ChocoCid> Firefox can't find the server at www.wankpants.org.
<ChocoCid> kubuntu-desktop
<ChocoCid> but yeah
<JoshIRL> haha
<Normal> Oh, and since I can't use 2.6.15, I can't use Nvidia-glx.....Is there anything I can do ?
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mnepton> ChocoCid: why did you add the www. ? :P
<wrabbit> ah, AWOSDev, thanks.
<ChocoCid> i didn't, firefox did automatically
<Daverto> my ubuntu is just downloaded tonight wont onstall on my computer and I need someone to help me
<ChocoCid> Daverto : what exactly is hte problem?
<wrabbit> what's the matter Dave
<AWOSDev> wrabbit no problem :)
<mnepton> ChocoCid: thought you used Swiftfox. more lies! you are exposed as *the fraud that you are*!
<ChocoCid> ...oh hell no, folding @ home won't conclude *this job* until december? screw that. *deletes*
<mnepton> uhhh ... anyone seen my meds?
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid December?  really?
<Normal> Bah!
<ChocoCid> XD
<ChocoCid> yeah
<Daverto> well im able to lad it up to when it tries to start gnome then it just stops
<tonyyarusso> Can I set up different monitors to have my "workspaces"?
<ChocoCid> Current Work Unit
<ChocoCid> -----------------
<ChocoCid> Name: p2800_jrz_apo
<ChocoCid> Download time: October 7 06:43:39
<ChocoCid> Due time: December 4 06:43:39
<AWOSDev> ew
<ChocoCid> :\
<AWOSDev> Dec 4 of what year though :P
<AWOSDev> 2008?
<AWOSDev> 2009?  :)
<ChocoCid> i am not letting it use up 90%+ of my cpu for the next three months
<Jesse1984> Can anyone help with this? ...busybox is up, the error is this: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off ??
<Daverto> am i using a live CD
<wrabbit> ChocoCid: Are you folding?
<mnepton> Jesse1984: how is the hard drive connected to the mobo?
<peterretief> hi all, is there a command to find out the motherboard info
<wrabbit> ChocoCid: You know it uses idle cpu time right?
<Jesse1984> via ide master
<mnepton> Jesse1984: PATA? SATA? which channel?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<Daverto> the iso name is ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ChocoCid> i know what it does, but it using *that much* of it is a bit ridiculous :[
<ChocoCid> makes my comp laggy a bit
<mnepton> ChocoCid: use nice
<ChocoCid> i'll pass :P
<ChocoCid> if they don't have it smart enough to not hog my computer, i'm not giving them any of it :P
<Jesse1984> mnepton: PATA primary channel, and i have tried it on secondary channel, master and slave
<ChocoCid> i even went through advanced options when i turned it on
<wrabbit> ChocoCid: That's odd.  You shouldn't even notice it's there. Are you sure there isn't anything else running in the background?
<mnepton> Jesse1984: you can;t just move the drive from channel to channel and master to slave and expect GRUB to be happy.
<ChocoCid> wrabbit : i can tell the differnece just from turning it off
<ChocoCid> so yeah, i'm sure
<Jesse1984> mnepton: is there a way to wipe the drive clean and reset grub and re install?
<wrabbit> odd
<mnepton> Jesse1984: get the IDE stuff the way you want it. then boot from a Live CD and use it to modify your GRUB settings. you can find extensive documentation for this.
<Daverto> help plz
<AWOSDev> How do I reinstall something
<AWOSDev> without apt-get uninstall
<AWOSDev> I just want to refresh it
<AWOSDev> it's like apt-get reconfigure
<AWOSDev> or something like that but how do I do that?
<Taigrr> Hello there, fello ubuntu users! I have a quick question...
<Jesse1984> mnepton: i have booted from the lice CD and tried to re-install from there but it just shuts the PC down half way through the install, but im guessing you're talking about something different..
<AWOSDev> Taigrr what?
<wrabbit> Taigrr: Would've been quicker if you'd just asked it :P
<AWOSDev> Jesse1984, well get the lice off of the disc :P
<Guidan> hi, i use knoppix live cd, can some 1 tell me why its not detecting my wireless card.?
<ChocoCid> apt-get install programname --reinstall
<wrabbit> Guidan: Not sure because this isn't the knoppix channel but have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<AWOSDev> ChocoCid thanks
<AWOSDev> Guidan, try a knoppix channel
<Taigrr> Seems as though my laptop has an AC '97 card, they said Generic, but someone before said Realtech.  Is there any idea how to get the sound working? Maybe a driver or something..
<AWOSDev> Guidan, this is for *Ubuntu* Linux
<Jesse1984> AWOSDev: funny? ..so i boot into live and then configure grub for my current ide setup? correct?
<wrabbit> or yeah, it's probably better to try in #knoppix if there is one
<AWOSDev> Jesse1984 yes that's right
<AWOSDev> Guidan, try /join #knoppix
<stonarmusic> sometimes my desktop icons appear on top of each other, why is that. usually it's me ipod icon over an icon of my room mates smb share
<Guidan> wrabbit, yes, i came here asking to see if ubuntu will work with my card , another guy told me to try live cd first
<Jesse1984> ok ill try, thankyou :)
<Daverto> may i get some help
<Daverto> i want to install umbutu but i dont know how to
<AWOSDev> types
<AWOSDev> s/types/yipes
<AWOSDev> it's reinstalling kde-core
<Guidan> wrabbut: would ubuntu support my card?
<AWOSDev> this is scary
<Guidan> i just bought a linksy wirless g
<AWOSDev> well that didn't work
<AWOSDev> shoot
<AWOSDev> Guidan, WPC54G?
<wrabbit> Daverto: Put in the CD and it should boot up Gnome with two icons.  One says examples and the other says install
<wrabbit> click install
<AWOSDev> WPC54G v3 or v4?
<Taigrr> Seems as though my laptop has an AC '97 card, they said Generic, but someone before said Realtech.  Is there any idea how to get the sound working? Maybe a driver or something..
<AWOSDev> Guidan, if it is v3 no :(
<Daverto> i dont get that far gnome wont load
<Guidan> wpc54gx4
<AWOSDev> v4 might
<AWOSDev> anyway
<AWOSDev> I need to go to #kubuntu
<Guidan> whats v3 or v4?
<AWOSDev> I have KDE troubles
<AWOSDev> where it says "gx4" - I have "gx3" and it doesn't work
<AWOSDev> it's the revision number
<wrabbit> Daverto: Where does it get to?
<Guidan> dman knoppix is dead.
<Guidan> damn*
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wrabbit> Daverto: and is there an error message?
<Guidan> sorry
* wrabbit slaps Guidan ;)
* AWOSDev too ;)
<Daverto> it gets to where i can see that is says that it launches gnome- then my screen flashes and i have two squares pop up
<Daverto> thats it
<Guidan> i got 2 wirless in my laptop
<Daverto> i just got the CD tonight
<wrabbit> Daverto: Did you download it or have it sent to you?
<Daverto> download
<wrabbit> Daverto: Be sure to set a slow burn speed when burning isos like this.  Maybe it was a dodgy burn.
<Daverto> but with my iso recorder i cant change the burn speed
<Guidan> wrabbit my other card is : atheros ar500 g5
<Guidan> would it work
<Daverto> never mind
<tonyyarusso> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daverto> i found it
<Daverto> 1xslow enough
<wrabbit> Guidan: None of them should work unless you get the right drivers that're compatible with both ubuntu and ndiswrapper.  Then again, there is also a site that provides linux drivers for specific cards.  I can't remember where that is though
<Daverto> burning now ill try again
<wrabbit> Guidan: for instance, I had to use the win 2000 drivers with this netgear card because the xp drivers wouldn't work
<wrabbit> good luck Daverto.  report back if it doesn't work
<Guidan> oh
<Daverto> i will
<Guidan> i try using ndiswrapper for both , didnt work for both
<Guidan> does ubuntu has live cd?
<wrabbit> Guidan: have you had a look at the ubuntu forums?  Do a search for your card there and something may come up
<highvoltage> I see Firefox RC2 is released. Is it likely to be inluded in Edgy?
<highvoltage> or will the earlier beta's be used?
<elmargol> maybe iceweasel?
<timo> Is there any shorter way to install multimedia codecs, plug-ins, java and so on into 5.10?
<tonyyarusso> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<wrabbit> automatix timo but I wouldn't use it
<wrabbit> wow, that's handy
<wrabbit> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<timo> thanks, that was almost in my mind
<wrabbit> nice
<kon> could someone help me edit my xorg.conf to get my monitor working with my laptop?
<BeepAU> Any gamers in here? I downloaded Nexuiz, but I can't see how to install it.
<tonyyarusso> What's this?  !automatix doesn't read like Revelations any more?
<ChocoCid> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<theunruled> ok
<theunruled> whoever told me about bitlbee, i love u
* mnepton bows
<wrabbit> !bitlbee
<ubotu> bitlbee: An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 756 kB
<wrabbit> what is it?
<Ademan> is there any way for me to get the latest version of inkscape?
<mnepton> IM to irssi gateway
<wrabbit> ah sweet
<Spudulike> I am looking for some help installing the eagle-usb drivers and how to install modules.  Can I just install the module-source package with synaptic and expect it to work?
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: you can expect it to work, chances are, it wont :)
<mnepton> ahoy fyrestrtr
<Spudulike> fyrestrtr, Ah, well, it doesn't. So, what do I do now?
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: first thing you should do it check the wiki and the forums to see if somone has already done this
<mnepton> Spudulike: you need to compile the module against the current kernel, and either compile the module into the base kernel, or load it dynamically at boot. the latter is probably preferable to make upgrading easier.
<mnepton> Spudulike: compiling kernel modules and loading them is well documented. just take your time and read everything twice. :)
<Spudulike> Ah, time, wish I had time.  Thanks.
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: man module-assistant :)
<Spudulike> Sorry, that cam over a bit terse. I do really mean thanks.
<Spudulike> fyrestrtr, I've actually tried mod-ass but that also comes up with an error. My lack of knowledge on module (and kernel) compilation is becoming obvious.
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: one hint I can give you is to look at the documentation about compiling the video modules, the process is the same.
<Spudulike> The mod-ass log file doesn't give me enough info to chase down the problem, just reports a file name and 'Error 1' or 'Error 2'.
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: not all modules can be installed with m-a, if yours can, then you are in luck. If not, then you'll have to do it the "old" way.
<Nothing_About> Hey can anyone here help me
<Nothing_About> out with a problem
<Nothing_About> Anyone here
<Nothing_About> >>>><<<<<
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: old way is -- grab the linux kernel source, grab the source of the module, install build-essentials, build/compile the module, then modload it and hope it works :)
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Spudulike> The Debian readme in the Eagle-usb package suugests mod-ass.  I was hoping this would work for Ubuntu too.
<Nothing_About> hey
<Nothing_About> i need help
<Nothing_About> with ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: it should.
<Nothing_About> Fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: just ask your question. We can't guess what your problem is.
<Nothing_About> can you help me out plz
<Nothing_About> ok
<Nothing_About> how do i start ubuntu live cd
<Nothing_About> from my computer
<fyrestrtr> reboot your computer with the livecd in the drive, and make sure you computer is set to boot from the cdrom.
<Ademan> put it in the cd drive, restart, and enter the boot menu, then select to boot from the CD drive
<Nothing_About> ive started it up just as soon as i turnd on my comp
<Spudulike> Nothing_About, insert disk into drive and reset the machine.
<Nothing_About> ok
<Nothing_About> no boot menu
<Nothing_About> yeh
<Nothing_About> ok this is what has happend
<Ademan> can i get the latest version of inkscape any way other than installing from source?
<pradeep> Nothing_About, make sure you boot from CD
<Nothing_About> ok i boot from cd
<Nothing_About> and the only menus ive seen
<Nothing_About> was Install ubuntu
<Nothing_About> something safe graphic mod
<Nothing_About> and the other menus
<Nothing_About> and i thought live cd was safe graphic mod
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: if you leave the cd alone (don't pick an option) it will boot into the livecd.
<Nothing_About> and it started booting
<Nothing_About> oh
<Nothing_About> dam
<Nothing_About> so what happens if i did press on an option
<pradeep> Nothing_About, yep, click on Install ubuntu .. it won't install ubuntu .. it would boot into live CD
<Nothing_About> like safe graphic mod
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: the livecd is the first option. Please don't use the enter key as punctuation. Form a complete thought and type it out.
<Monk> hi all.
<Nothing_About> ok
<Nothing_About> so what should i do
<pradeep> hi Monk
<TomaszD> hello, I'd like to install edgy beta on my laptop, but the hdd is only 10GB. How much space should I give for the root partition? 3gb?
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: just reboot and wait till you see the gnome desktop.
<Monk> I hope someone here will be able to help me.
<Nothing_About> oh and since i pressed the ubuntu safe graphic , will it harm my computer in any way
<Nothing_About> that i have not spoted yet
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: no
<Guidan> how do i know what chipset my wireless card uses?
<Nothing_About> ok good
<Spudulike> fyrestrtr, I did try a manual compile of this module, but that gave errors.  Trying with mod-ass does give a warning of the driver being on the system and suggests I run 'make uninstall'.  I can
<fyrestrtr> Guidan: check the output of lspci -vv
<odyssevs> TomaszD, I used 5 gig for mine, but 3 should be fine.
<Spudulike> I can't see 'make uninstall' in the package.  Should it be there?
<fyrestrtr> Spudulike: if it says that, then it seems your module is already there?
<Daverto> my computer still has the problem of not wanting to install
<Nothing_About> ok so what i should do is put the cd in boot up my computer , and then leave it and it will go into live CD from their on
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: yes
<ViGGi> it takes 30 secs ;)
<Monk> I have next problem:
<Monk> I have ext3 filesystem with filenames created in windows by ext2ifs. the problem is that filenames were created in local codepage, not in UTF-8, and are all screwed up. How can I mount this filesystem to see filenames? or convert them to UTF-8?
<Monk> convmv doesn't work, it says filenames are not in cp1251...
<TomaszD> odyssevs, I'm using 3gb for dapper there now, I was thinking of shaving a few hundred megs, space is preciouss when you have such a small hdd...
<Nothing_About> ok is there a way i could emulate that live cd boot From windows ?
<odyssevs> TomaszD, you'll want another partition for linux-swap as well, about 300 megs is more than enough (how much ram have you? about 256?)
<TomaszD> but then again I *will* be messing with -dev packages and compiling
<fyrestrtr> Monk: re-mount the filesystem with the correct codepage option.
<TomaszD> odyssevs, 360MB RAM
<fyrestrtr> Nothing_About: no.
<Nothing_About> ok
<Monk> fyrestrtr: how? i tried nls=cp1251 in fstab, but it doesn't mount
<odyssevs> TomaszD, replacement drives are cheap and easily inserted.
<Nothing_About> so ill just go and live cd right now
<Nothing_About> leave it alone and it wont boot into windows am i right
<TomaszD> odyssevs, yes I actually am a computer technician working in a computer shop and I do these things daily :)
<Daverto> My computer will not install ubuntu it still has the same problem
<TomaszD> but 2,5' drives don't come cheap.
<TomaszD> :P
<Spudulike> Nothing_About, yes, if you have your cd set to a boot device!
<MTecknology> When I try to uninstall vmware player, i get this error...(E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1) how do i fix?
<Nothing_About> pl
<Nothing_About> ok
<Spudulike> Nothing_About, you might need to change that in the bios.
<odyssevs> TomaszD, good =) You'll be fine with 3 gb. I run a network server which does mail/web, fully installed, no x, only 710 mb so far.
<Nothing_About> to my cd rom boot device
<Nothing_About> yeh it works when i put cd in my comp
<Nothing_About> and ubuntu loads up its menus
<Nothing_About> i presed the wrong menu for ubuntu live cd
<TomaszD> odyssevs, I see that without too much messing I'm left with 600mb on the 3gb root partition with dapper, so I was just curious if the requirements have gone up a bit
<TomaszD> I could sacrifice a few megs for speed =)
<Nothing_About> brb
<skwashd> hi all
<pradeep> hello skwashd
<skwashd> i am trying to install 6.06.1 on a sunfire t2000
<skwashd> and it keeps on dying when trying to start the partitioner
<Monk> I have ext3 filesystem with filenames created in windows by ext2ifs. the problem is that filenames were created in local codepage, not in UTF-8, and are all screwed up. How can I mount this filesystem to see filenames? or convert them to UTF-8?
<Monk> convmv doesn't work, it says filenames are not in cp1251...
<TomaszD> odyssevs, anyway, thanks for help, bye
<skwashd> hi pradeep
<skwashd> any ideas?
<odyssevs> TomaszD, I've just moved into ubuntu from debian myself so no idea what the usual numbers are.
<robert_> bah
<Daverto> May I please recive some help, my computer does not want to install ubuntu
<MTecknology> When I try to uninstall vmware player, i get this error...(E: vmware-player: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1) how do i fix it??
<skwashd> checked the forums ... and i can only find someting from may this year ... unresolved .. with an ubuntu flame at the end
<odyssevs> Daverto, oh? Where does she stop?
<MTecknology> oops, sry for repost
<fyrestrtr> Monk: I don't know, sorry. I thought I saw an option in mount for it, but its not for ext fstype.
<odyssevs> MTecknology, you're doing it as sudo?
<MTecknology> yea
<Daverto> IT says that it is launching gnome and then it only gives two white rectangles on a black screen
<Monk> fyrestrtr: thank you] 
<fyrestrtr> Monk: try passing it codepage=
<fyrestrtr> Monk: could work.
<Monk> ok ill try
<fyrestrtr> Monk: they are probably windows-1252
<Monk> may be
<odyssevs> MTecknology, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264393
<Monk> fyrestrtr: says "bad option"
<skwashd> i tried looking on malone ... but i am sorry malone is completely useless unless you know exactly what package the bug is in ... and you have a PhD in launchpad navigation
<fyrestrtr> yeah, because as I suspected, its not a valid option for ext3
<odyssevs> Daverto, possibly http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88019.html
<MTecknology> odyssevs, link wasn't useful
<MTecknology> odyssevs, I try to uninstall the vmware-payer and it uninstalls the two dependencies, but not the vmware-player, then it seems to try to reinstall and has an error code 1
<pradeep> skwashd, did you check the CD integrity? md5 sum
<skwashd> pradeep: i did before i burnt it
<janitor_x> hello
<skwashd> pradeep: i don't think i would be attempting an install on a t2000 without some basic admin skills ;)
<Daverto> I dont even get to any user interface lea alone a login screen
<janitor_x> im trying to install lm_sensors 2.10.1 but theres an output "No rule to make target `sysfs/libsysfs.h', needed by `lib/sysfs.ad'" when i execute "make user"
<janitor_x> any help please?
<Daverto> do i need to use the non-graphical interface
<Daverto> if so i need code lines
<Daverto> to install
<jwerd> I was here earlier under the name "leroy" and I was wondering if anyone has a working guide on how to get XGL working Dapper and ATi :)
<fyrestrtr> jwerd: I have it working here, using the guide at compiz.net forums.
<|thunder> jwerd; ask in #beryl
<pradeep> skwashd, by dying do you mean it crashes or it hangs?
<jwerd> alright :) compiz.net ?
<skwashd> pradeep: hangs
<skwashd> comes up "starting partitioner" goes blue ... then nothing
<wrabbit> If I've setup the /home as one partition... this includes everything in home, correct?  users etc
<skwashd> wrabbit: should do
<wrabbit> skwashd: thanks
<fyrestrtr> wrabbit: all files in the user's home directories, for all users on the system.
<MTecknology> odyssevs, http://pastebin.com/801812
<|thunder> wrabbit; ya. but any extra users will have to be added by hand after reformat, but their home dir will still be intavt
<|thunder> *intact
<wrabbit> I'm just curious because my user folder /home/wrabbit has a heap of stuff in it.  If I reinstall and set /home not to be formatted, I'd like to know I wouldn't lose anything
<skwashd> wrabbit: that is right
<skwashd> just make sure you add the user wrabbit
<MTecknology> I need help removing vmware-player - - http://pastebin.com/801812
<skwashd> wrabbit: but as always ... make backups first
<wrabbit> skwashd: and when would I have to add it? after the os is installed?
<wrabbit> I'm a little confused about that
<skwashd> wrabbit: you should be able to create it when asked during the install
<|thunder> wrabbit; ive done it a million times. works like a charm
<wrabbit> ah right.  ok.... I think I get the idea, thanks
<skwashd> if ls -ldn /home/wrabbit shows 1000 as the owner's id
<|thunder> just set /home to that partition and no format any time you want to reformat /
<PapaPItufo> hello
<skwashd> wrabbit: it should similar to this ... drwxr-xr-x 189 1000 1000 13784 2006-10-07 16:40 /home/wrabbit
<PapaPItufo> how do I mount a share as if it were local?
<fyrestrtr> PapaPItufo: what kind of share?
<skwashd> PapaPItufo: a samba share ?
<wrabbit> that's what I've done |thunder.  I tested it by putting /home/hi and reinstalling and that worked.  I wish I'd tested a few files in /home/wrabbit/ before I did it htough
<wrabbit> I'll try that now skwashd
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: a network share. an SMB share.
<|thunder> wrabbit; it works fine, your home stuffs will still be there
<fyrestrtr> PapaPItufo: smbmount
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: I can see it from Konqueror at smb://192....
<wrabbit> skwashd: yes, it says something like that
<skwashd> |thunder: checking the uidNumber is a good idea ... chmowning is a pita
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: K3B won-t let me burn from an ISO image that is not local
<wrabbit> |thunder: cool, thanks.  I'm new to partitioning so this is kinda good to know
<skwashd> wrabbit: go go dapper reinstaller :)
<fyrestrtr> PapaPItufo: copy it then.
<wrabbit> hah
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: I have no local space left
<skwashd> PapaPItufo: then burn a CDs worth
<skwashd> delete it
<pradeep> skwashd, looks like there's some issue with partitioning https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<skwashd> copy the iso over
<skwashd> burn it
<skwashd> restore from CD1 :)
<pradeep> scrool down to 'Installer Options'
<fyrestrtr> PapaPItufo: use smbmount
<skwashd> pradeep: thanks heaps
<skwashd> i had been looking but kept on coming up with usless info
<avagant> Guys, how do I list all the mounted devices from the command line?
<vlade33> when i try to install ubuntu on my desktop i run into a problem with my monitor... it just shows a bunch of lines and that's it.. i can't see anything.. this is when the cd boots and i go to install.. it goes through everything but when it loads i can't see anything.. i have two monitors and same stuff happens with both.. can someone please help me !
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: K3B wont let me burn unless it feels the file is local. But I cannot copy it locally because I have no space left. So I want to fool K3B by mounting the network share at a lower level (say fstab) to fool it into thinking it is local. Will smbmount do that?
<wickedpuppy> avagant, mount
<avagant> and that lists them all, how much how much space they have left?
<fyrestrtr> PapaPItufo: yes.
<wickedpuppy> avagant, df -h
<avagant> you are the best.
<avagant> it worked! i did it right this time!
* avagant jumps for joy
<vlade33> help!
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: great! now I will go 'man smbmount' then
<avagant> I need a ciggarette now.
<Rookie_> get a whisky ;)
<avagant> wickedpuppy I had to ask because I totally just had to reinstall my system because of something I did earlier.
<avagant> How do I change permission on the mounted drive?
<StAfZe6> you tell me
<avagant> to ME.
<Rookie_> best way to learn is to make mistakes ;)
<wickedpuppy> avagant, okie ...
<avagant> I've made enough of those.
<Rookie_> hehe
<vlade33> can some1 help me with that monitor issue ? please..
<avagant> I don't think I want to tell you how many times I've reinstalled Ubuntu in the past 2 weeks.
<Rookie_> ohh, i know that kind of things ... to well ...
<skwashd> pradeep: thanks ... i was trying to use the server installer
<odyssevs> avagant, wtf do you keep doing to it? =)
<|thunder> avagant; i did the same exact thing at first. now i love it.
<jon_> how do i find out what version of the nvidia drivers i am using?
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: what video card do you have?
<pradeep> skwashd, that doesn't apply to you?
<avagant> ok but seriously how to i change permissions/owner of that file?
<vlade33> nvidia 6800
<fyrestrtr> jon_: glxinfo will tell you
<jon_> thank you, fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: are you running nvidia drivers, or nv drivers?
<skwashd> pradeep: it doesn't ... but it seems simpler :)
<skwashd> pradeep: i will see how i go with it
<vlade33> i didn't even get to install drivers.. i just booted from the cd.. and after it loaded .. monitor went crazy..
<vlade33> i was just able to see bunch of lines..
<odyssevs> avagant, do you want to change permissions for a whole drive or what?
<avagant> yah
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: what kind of monitor is it?
<pradeep> skwashd, you could file a bug report maybe the partitioner is not working
<avagant> because the drive is an extra 10gb i mounted.
<avagant> 10gb hd
<vlade33> i have two dell monitors.. one lcd one crt..
<avagant> I've done it before, but I completely forgot :)
<skwashd> pradeep: i will ... but first i want to get this running ... but now i need to setup an anonymous ftp server ... grrr! :(
<Rookie_> i wouldnt change the whole drive (hdd) - i would create a map and give the map the user permission ....
<avagant> well really the only person who's going to use it is me.
<killaz> hi guys I have problem watching a dvd on my pc...
<killaz> the dvd plays ok..
<killaz> but it looks like it keeps skipping jumping around
<avagant> i've searched for the answer to the mounting problem i had for the past 3 hours, seriously.
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: which is the primary? the lcd or the crt?
<killaz> for example it plays at 00:33::45 and then it goes to 00:18:67 and then to 00:03:34
<Rookie_> chown user.username /dir
<odyssevs> He wants to apply that to a whole drive.
<mnepton> s/./:/
<Rookie_> ehh, chown users.username /dir
<odyssevs> And anyway, he'll probably want -R as well.
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: for win...crt..but i also tried to only use one .. and unplug the other one.. but still no deal..
<avagant> so how do i set that up? haha
<mnepton> sudo chown -R user:group /foo/bar
<nobody_lv> chown -R user:username /dir
<nobody_lv> hehe
<avagant> so it would be chown -R skt:skt /media/hdb1
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: this also happened with fedora.. however i was able to install suse with no prob.
<vlade33> but i want ubuntu now :) and i really need to fix this prob.
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: okay, by default, only one monitor will work. If you have nvidia, chances are you are using the 'nv' drivers. Plug the LCD into the primary port on your card, reboot the machine. On reboot, you'll see mirror images on both screens. Tell me how far you get this way. Do you get to the logon screen?
<mnepton> avagant: and the mount point, as well (e.g. /media/my_disk)
<mnepton> avagant: and sudo is critical
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: I have dual monitors running with nvidia -- its possible :)
<avagant> would it be the mount point and the original point?
<pradeep> skwashd, good luck :)
<avagant> or just the mount point?
<romans5n1> more than once, apt-get has returned errors that it can't find packages that are supposed to be available through the repository... is there something I'm doing wrong?
<fyrestrtr> avagant: why don't you just remount it with uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<odyssevs> romans5n1, try apt-get clean
<avagant> Because I'm lazy?
<avagant> Haha
<avagant> It took me long enough to mount it.
<fyrestrtr> romans5n1: maybe you didn't add the universe and multiverse repos?
<mnepton> avagant: correct. and this is assuming that 10GB is ext2/3 or something else Unix-ish. not NTFS/FAT*
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: i don't even see the loging screen.. but let me restart and try it again .. and i'll brb if it works/doesn't work
<avagant> mnepton So it would be both points or the mount point?
<warpzone> pardon, has anybody gotten root-tail or root-portal to work in Gnome? Its giving me hell :-P
<avagant> chown --R skt:skt /media/hdb1 /dev/hdb1?
<odyssevs> one hyphen. and he said "as well"
<fyrestrtr> avagant: ermm, what tha heck is that?
<mnepton> avagant: to do anything with the volume the mount point must be owned correctly, or you should remount with the correct uid:gid. if the filesystem on that drive is Unix-like, you'll need to change all the stuff on there, too.
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: I bow myself to you.
<odyssevs> avagant, and put the next dir on a new line (with chown etc etc)
<romans5n1> odyssevs: just did that... didn't output anything, but didn't give an error either... still can't find the package, though
<tonyyarusso> How can I set mount options for removable devices not controlled by fstab?
<wrabbit> honestly, I don't know how some of you can remember all these commands with the -h and the +R and all that stuff.
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: fiddle with udev options.
<odyssevs> romans5n1, cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zool2005> morning all,
<avagant> Sweet, it worked.
<fyrestrtr> wrabbit: pwactice :)
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: indeed, the full command wassmbmount '//path.to.network.share' '/local/mount/point'ormount -t smbfs '//path.to.network.share' '/local/mount/point'
<wrabbit> fyrestrtr:  and lots of it I'm guessing
<avagant> wrabbit It takes alot, I knew the -R command because I accidently -R my /usr/bin file and lost sudo.
<fyrestrtr> wrabbit: yeap.
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Where are those?
<odyssevs> Daverto, ask here again please.
<warpzone> wrabbit it comes with time, I've been using nix for a few months and it gets easier and easier
<avagant> So I had to go into grub and take my permissions away.
<wrabbit> fyrestrtr: I'm trying to learn Python aswell.  Hard to learn two different 'languages'
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: not sure -- but atleast you know what to look for now.
<warpzone> wrabbit now I loves me some terminal
<zool2005> I need advice : should I get a pcmcia ethernet card or a usb ethernet adapter for my old advent 400MHz Laptop? Does anyone have any experience with either on Dapper? Thanks
<wrabbit> :)
<avagant> I got on a Windows machine, and used the command line there hahaha.
<fyrestrtr> wrabbit: for python, grab the two Orielly books, and start making friends in #python.
<avagant> I didn't even use any programs, just played around with the prompt.
<mnepton> zool2005: PCMCIA. get something supported by MadWiFi. you in the US?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: A very good start.  Thanks.
<wrabbit> Using XP at uni, I ended up trying to ls everything
<avagant> hahaha
<avagant> I loves me some aterm and xterm myself.
<warpzone> zool2005: I would get a usb, isnt pcmcia getting phased out and replaced with express card slots?
<zool2005> mnepton: I'm on a wired network
<avagant> Isn't my mounted drive in /media suppose to show up on my desktop?
<fyrestrtr> zool2005: check the hardware compatibility list on the wiki
<fyrestrtr> avagant: it is.
<zool2005> warpzone: which has the best support with Ubuntu?
<avagant> It hasn't yet?
<mnepton> zool2005: oh, even better. pcmcia is the way to go. much broader support, dirt cheap.
<zool2005> fyrestrtr: I did but I didn't find any reference to usb adapters
<wrabbit> fyrestrtr: I've got one of the Orielly ebooks and other tutes like Byte of python etc. Almost two weeks and I can only do simple if and while statements. :(
<avagant> it showed up when i listed mounted drives...hmm.
<vega> hi
<warpzone> zool2005 wait I'm an idiot, go pcmcia, everything nowadays has internal network suport anyways
<avagant> maybe if i restart.
<PapaPItufo> fyrestrtr: bye! and thanks
<zool2005> mnepton: are there any brands that are well supported?
<mnepton> zool2005: where are you?
<zool2005> France
<avagant> You know how long it took me to get the audio working right zool?
<PapaPItufo> CA
<avagant> hahaha
<mnepton> d'accord. moment.
<PapaPItufo> central america
<zool2005> mnepton: but I'm British!
<romans5n1> odyssevs: nm, I just pulled the package from the debian site... still kind of a conundrum why apt-get keeps doing this, but as along as I can get the packages someway, I'm not too worried
<tonyyarusso> I'm on a laptop and also have a CRT monitor attached.  Can I start a second gnome session on that monitor?
<martin72073997> Hi. Anyone there able to help a complete novice? I've just got my computer rebuilt and am trying to install Ubuntu. Something is wrong: either the Ubuntu CD I'm using, or the CD drive. Don't know which.
<martin72073997> Started trying to install. Looked ok. Then hung on the time zone screen.
<fyrestrtr> martin72073997: survey says ................ its the cd
<wrabbit> martin72073997: What's happening?
<Rookie_> and the prob is that you cant install it ... ?
<wrabbit> martin72073997: did you burn it yourself?
<vega> if it gets to the time zone screen then it must be the CD
<zool2005> martin72073997: try another livecd if possible to rule out the CD Drive problem
<martin72073997> Then I restarted the machine. Every time it gets "error reading boot CD".
<warpzone> tonyyarusso: I don't know but I'd love to find out as well, getting a lappy soon
<wrabbit> martin72073997: try burning it at a slower speed.  I find linux isos to be pretty fragile with default burns
<romans5n1> martin72073997: does the cd have a self-check option? I know Dapper Drake does, but I'm not sure about previous versions
<odyssevs> zool2005, http://informatique-pda.search.ebay.fr/ethernet_Cartes-PCMCIA_W0QQcatrefZC6QQcoactionZcompareQQcoentrypageZsearchQQcopagenumZ1QQfgtpZQQfposZCodeQ20postaQQfromZR2QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQga10244Z10425QQlopgZQQsacatZ81749QQsadisZ200QQsaprchiZQQsaprcloZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ3QQsasltZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs
<david_> Saludos a todos
<romans5n1> martin72073997: if it does, I'd start there
<mnepton> zool2005: so would you be buying this in the UK or France?
<coyctecm> nice link o_O
<zool2005> odyssevs: thanks I'll have a look. I was just wondering about compatibility with Dapper
<fyrestrtr> holy urls batman. Learn to use tinyurl.com
<martin72073997> Yes, it's Dapper Drake, has a self-check option on the cd. Takes ages but says the CD is ok.
<t888> problemm: on kubuntu my sound card works, but on ubuntu (and edgy also) it does`t. what`s wrong? i`ve integrated, intel
<zool2005> mnepton: doesn't matter which
<odyssevs> romans5n1, actually I would be worried if it's interfering with your updates.
<martin72073997> I didn't burn the CD myself. Bought it.
<vega> bought linux?
<odyssevs> zool2005, shouldn't think there's room to worry - proven technology, supported years ago.
<vega> oh the irony
<fyrestrtr> martin72073997: ermm, bought?
<zool2005> odyssevs: thanks!
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: i booted and once it loaded the monitor went on crack.. there was a "safe graphics install" mode should i try that ?
<romans5n1> doesn't seem to be... I installed dapper yesterday, and I've already had three update notifications since... all have completed successfully as well
<wrabbit> vega, open source doesn't always mean free(as in free beer)
<Ash-Fox> Can somebody tell me what exactly the differences between the 'server' kernel and the generic i386 one?
<vega> it almost always does
<odyssevs> Ash-Fox, the server doesn't include half the crap you'd normally want on desktop.
<wrabbit> free as in freedom
<zool2005> odyssevs: I only need it to get a minimal install of Dapper on the laptop starting with the server ed
<vega> and beer isnt free, its just borrowed
<warpzone> wrabbit but you can get the CDs shipped to you and not even pay shipping with ubuntu :-P so yeah free as in everything
<martin72073997> Yes, on the grounds that I'm a novice and would rather pay a few dollars to get a cd which I knew would work... Stupid, eh?
<janitor_x> can anyone help with lm_sensors?
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: your system isn't installed yet?
<Ash-Fox> odyssevs, alrighty.
<vega> can someone tell me how to get my screen resolution up to 1280*1024? the highest ubuntu has in the menu is 1024*768
<odyssevs> zool2005, pick one of the known brands. I can't see why you'd have a prob.
<zool2005> martin72073997: I got 5 CDs shipped and managed to shift 3 of them to interested friends! Vive Ubuntu!
<fyrestrtr> !fixres > vega
<zool2005> odyssevs: will do!
<romans5n1> vega: weird... I'm having that same problem
<wrabbit> vega you'll have to modify xorg.conf
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: no .. i can't install it.. when i boot and select "start or install ubuntu" after it loads monitor goes nuts!
<warpzone> ooo I want to see too
<vega> is that noob friendly? cuz im a bad n00b
<martin72073997> The only reference to "error reading boot CD" on ubuntu.com is at https://patches.ubuntu.com/s/syslinux/syslinux_3.11-3ubuntu2.patch
<romans5n1> cept, I need mine at 1280x800 (widescreen) ;)
<warpzone> !fixres > warpzone
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: then use the safe graphics mode
<wrabbit> vega, not really but if you do a few searches, you'll probably find a tutorial
<martin72073997> Anyone out there able to make any sense of that?
<vega> thanks
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: ok .. is it a bitch to enable dual monitor?
<vega> google ftw
<romans5n1> !fixres > romans5n1
<wrabbit> vega: took me a while to get my monitor to run at the desired refresh rate.
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: on nvidia? no, its not difficult (please keep it pg13 in here)
<vega> im not worried about refresh rate, just resolution
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: sorry.. :)
<fyrestrtr> vega: if you have a crt, you should worry first about refresh rate, then resolution.
<odyssevs> wrabbit, presume xorg.conf replaces xfree86blahblah.conf?
<vega> why so, fyre?
<warpzone> vega monitor explody
<vega> o.o
<wrabbit> odyssevs: no idea
<fyrestrtr> because the wrong refresh rate can render a monitor useless.
<vega> thanks for the warning
<wrabbit> but I do recommend backing it up
<mnepton> zool2005: http://www.microdirect.co.uk/ProductInfo.aspx?ProductID=5579&GroupID=296  <-- that should "just work"
<fyrestrtr> but hey, you'd have a nice fishtank :)
<vega> what should i set the refresh rate to?
<Rookie_> try @60
<wrabbit> I ended up with no X for a short while
<fyrestrtr> vega: whatever is specified in the specs of your monitor. Its not a number you guess.
<odyssevs> mnepton, you're worrying me, shouldn't they all work?
<warpzone> vega find the monitor specs online, company site will usually list em
<wrabbit> had to keep modifying xorg.conf until I got it right
<vega> thanks
<janitor_x> vega, just add the resolution you want (supported by monitor/vga card) to the Section "Screen" Subsection "Display" of your xorg.conf...
<rey> does anyone know how to connect to aol?
<fyrestrtr> rey: use gaim
<warpzone> rey man I think you might be alone on that one :-P or did you mean aim?
<rey> i mean as in dial up
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm a new ubuntu user, and am trying to repartition amy ntfs drive so I can load ubuntu on the new partition... it won't let me partition it though, neither in the partitioning portion of the install cd nor using gparted in ubuntu live. Any suggestions?
<vlade33> user partition magic
<vlade33> use*
<Rookie_> ehh, gparted is the name of the prog in ubuntu
<warpzone> gzevspero wotn let you? what is it saying?
<warpzone> *won't
<rey> gparted will mess up the ntfs partion
<vega> where will xorg.conf be located?
<rey> i reccommend disk director
<kyja> I dont understand that graphic glitch at startup with my fonts before login.
<fyrestrtr> vega: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> I had more problems with partition magic than gparted.
<vega> thanks
<kyja> I guess I am being far to picky.
<warpzone> rey doesnt matter if you're just clearing it though, just dont want to move it around :-P
<janitor_x> vega, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ---- to gain write access to the file :)
<gzevspero> It creates a new partition but doesn't give it the volume I specified... I want to resize my existign ntfs to 40GB and leave 40GB for the new one, but after I hit apply it just gives me 5MB for the new partition and the rest to the existing one
<warpzone> gzevspero holy crap DONT USE THE PARTITION EDITOR with the live CD
<zzyber> HI there, i have a problem with dual boot. I used Windows Xp on this machine earlier and only had one disk.  Now i bought one more disk, installed it as master (cable select) and my windows disk as slave on the same ide port. Im booting the system and ubuntu goes up fine but when i try to boot into windows i get errors. I have read that there could be a problem booting xp from a second drive with GRUB but im not sure. Any ideas what to do?
<warpzone> gzevspero its bugged, will overwrite your windows mft
<cherubiel> gzevspero: get the gparted live cd dude, non destruvtive on ntfs too... works like a charm
<gzevspero> yeah... it's ok, my ntfs is blank. Is it better to reformat and repartition?
<gzevspero> if I reformat and dual install, which should I install first - xp or ubuntu?
<Rookie_> zzyber - switch hdd, set WXP disk as master and linux as slave ... easier for win to find it self again ...
<fyrestrtr> zzyber: what error do you get?
<rey> what does a compilation error mean?
<avagant> How do you refresh the panels?
<warpzone> gzevspero I would do xp, but it doesnt really matter. just that way the grub setup is automatic
<mnepton> gzevspero: the drive is currently completely blank with no data on it?
<gzevspero> there's xp on there but nothing else
<gzevspero> so I don't really mind losing it
<Rookie_> xp first and ubuntu second ... less problems for win that way
<mnepton> gzevspero: do you have the alternate CD?
<gzevspero> ok, and I should partition the drive from within the xp installation program?
<warpzone> gzevspero yeah but word of advice, use Fat32 not NTFS
<mnepton> better advice, use ext3 and the Win32 driver for ext3 ;)
<warpzone> gzevspero with Fat32 you can write to that partition using Linux, NTFS not so much
<vlade33> how about that ntfs-3g ?
<mnepton> gzevspero: do you have the ubuntu alternate cd?
<Kampsun> where is fortune quotes saved ?
<gzevspero> oh, I see... so linux has a tough time with ntfs in general? mnepton: what's ext3?
<Kampsun> are*
<gzevspero> I haev the live cd and the install cd... is the alternate something different?
<mnepton> gzevspero: ext3 = the most popular native Linux filesystem at present
<Rookie_> microsoft wont let the sourcecode for ntfs go free ... thats why its some problems
<warpzone> gzevspero: no its fine, Linux can't write to NTFS at the moment, only read. It can write and read Fat32 though
<nathalie> hello
<nathalie> i need help
<gzevspero> ah, so when I create the linux partition it shoudl be in ext3
<mnepton> gzevspero: the live and install are the same. the alternate allows for a text mode install that offers more options.
<nathalie> my kayboard is being locked under a specific user
<nathalie> in KDE
<warpzone> nathalie so do I, I'm chatting here at 5am :-P
<mnepton> warpzone++
<mindmedic> I was just testing a new 8 GB ipod nano. The partitions get recognized and are mountable. However it doesn't show up on the gnome desktop. On the same computer I tested the older 2GB version which works as expected. Is this a known problem?
<mnepton> mindmedic: format of the iPod?
<avagant> So how come my cddrive shows up when I burn something, yet it's not mounted?
<mindmedic> mnepton: i can access the partitions if i mount them manually
<gzevspero> ah, I don't have the alternate then... would you recommend it for someone who's just starting though?
<warpzone> gzevspero: just leave whatever you don't want as XP blank, the Ubuntu CD has good defualt parrtitioning setup. Just setup your Fat32 partition for XP and blank the rest
<warpzone> mnepton :-P
<mnepton> mindmedic: ah. so it's not you can;t read the filesystem. dunno, not an iPod user at all.
<gzevspero> ok, sounds good. Will do. Thanks all~
<mnepton> gzevspero: i would set partitons carefully
<mnepton> gzevspero: how big is the drive?
<gzevspero> 80GB
<mnepton> gzevspero: how much do you usually use under Windows for apps only? (no data)
<warpzone> nathalie: locked, what do you mean? can't use it?
<nathalie> yes indeed
<nathalie> after login it just locks
<warpzone> nathalie: for all users?
<nathalie> but when i log in as another user everything works fine
<nathalie> no just one suer
<gzevspero> dunno... not much for this computer, I really hope to use it for linux and only resort to windows when there's an app that doesn't exist in linux. Maybe 15GB for core apps?
<nathalie> user
<mnepton> gzevspero: so i would do this. a ~20GB partiton for Windows, 10GB for Linux /, 1GB for swap, and the rest for Linux /home
<warpzone> nathalie: ah, does it lock for the default user you made or is this a new user?
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: i installed it! how do i enable dual monitor?
<vega> when using nano, how do you safe a file youve edited?
<mnepton> gzevspero: then, install the ext2/3 driver for Windows. that will allow you to get at data in your Linux /home from within XP.
<nathalie> for the default user
<warpzone> vega ctrl-x then ctrl-y
<vega> thanks
<vega> ctrl-x, that seems so odd for a windows user
<warpzone> vega you exit first then it asks to save so you say yes
<vega> oh i see
<vega> thanks
<warpzone> vega np
<mnepton> gzevspero: you can then wipe partitions clean and re-install OSes wihtout losing data :)
<warpzone> nathalie lemme think, it might be a group thing but I'm not sure, one sec
<gzevspero> menpton: so three partitions for linux, four in all? so do I first install xp, partition 20GB for fat32 from there, leave the rest blank, and create three partitions from the rest from the ubuntu installation cd?
<cherubiel> gzevspero: yep
<fyrestrtr> vlade33: first, install the binary nvidia drivers.
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > vlade33
<nathalie> thnx
<gzevspero> mnepton: what are linux /, swap, and /home for? should they all be ext3?
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: ty
<mnepton> gzevspero: XP *requires* NTFS. so, 20GB NTFS for Windows from the Windows installler. the rest is blank, unpartitoned space. get Windows installed. install Linux, creating 3 partitions. 10GB /, 1GB swap, the rest /home.
<mnepton> gzevspero: / should be ext3. that's Linux's root filesystem. /home is where user data goes. also ext3. swap is swap. no need to format.
<vega> okay editing xorg.conf didnt work, i dont think i edited it enough
<vega> under the screen section it has a lot of sets of resolutions
<vega> should i edit them all?
<vega> i just edited the first one
<warpzone> um, hey guys anybody know how to list all the groups a particular user is in X)
<Flannel> warpzone: groups
<mnepton> warpzone: cat /etc/group | grep $username
<bun-bun> anyone using bitpim?
<warpzone> Flannel / mnepton thanks
<bun-bun> !bitpim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitpim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gzevspero> mnepton: should they all be primary partitions, or extended/logical?
<warpzone> nathalie: hrmmm. maybe not a groups thing.
<mnepton> gzevspero: primary is fine
<warpzone> nathalie: try going to the login screen and then hitting Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to the terminal
<gzevspero> ok... thanks for your help :)
<nathalie> yes and then?
<MTecknology> when i try to boot to my ubuntu cd, it hangs and starts spitting out HD I/O errors pn certain blocks... I want to reinstall Ubuntu and clean up my mess of crap.
<mnepton> MTecknology: re-burn the image at 4x speed max
<warpzone> lnathalie: login as the user who is having keyboard trouble
<nathalie> yes and then?
<MTecknology> mnepton, it's a pressed cd from whereever they make em
<warpzone> nathalie: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<warpzone> nathalie: well, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nathalie> yes did that thnx
<warpzone> nathalie it will re-setup your keyboard, try and see if it still locks
<Tabias> I just installed xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config from synaptic manager, rebooted X but where can Ifind the gtk config (xbkindkeys-config)
<nathalie> ok thnx i will go try that
<nathalie> looks like it could solve the problem indeed ;)
<nathalie> thnx
<warpzone> Tabias: would you use xbindkeys? why not the gnome keyboard shortcuts?
<warpzone> nathalie np good luck
<Tabias> because I have a G5 mouse and the tiltwheel and 3th mousebutton aren't working
<vlade33> fyrestrtr: which linux-restricted-module should i use ?
<MTecknology> mnepton, so the cd i ordered had a bad burn?
<warpzone> Tabias: OH X) in that case not a damn clue, I know KDE can account for a mac mouse but I don't know anything else
<Tabias> yeah, xbindkeys has the ability to create some extra keys, but problem is, I can't find the config interface (if a gtk-stuff-thing is an interface)
<highneko> I just installed kde-core. Using kde, I can't change my moniter resolution!
<mnepton> MTecknology: if may be damaged. what kind of device is the CD? how is it connected to the bus?
<killaz> guys I have some CRC check fails issue with mplayer.... anyone can help me with this
<warpzone> Tabias: found a blog with some into, you might have to create a defualt config file first
<warpzone> Tabias: check this out, see if it helps http://clau.sparetimegroup.net/index.php/2006/02/
<MTecknology> mnepton, it's in a cd-rom bay... i installed kubuntu, so i'll just assume it's a damaged cd
<MTecknology> mnepton, i think i'll just go to sleep while it downloads
<MTecknology> gnight all
<romans5n1> hmm... I went through the whole FixVideoResolutionHowto and no dice, where do I go from here?
<Tabias> tnx warpzone will have a look at it
<warpzone> Tabias: no prob I shoulve checked the forums too, prolly has more official support
<mnepton> MTecknology: oh. if Kubuntu installs and Ubuntu does not, something is wrong with the CD. try gently wiping it with a clean, soft, lint-free something before you toss it.
<MTecknology> mnepton, i checked the back
<mnepton> and if anyone wants to rub *me* gently with a clean, soft, lint-free something ...
<MTecknology> ...
<mnepton> yeah, thought so.
<MTecknology> if you wanna come over?
<mnepton> :/
<MTecknology> bring money :)
<mnepton> eh, too lazy to be aroused. sorry, shoulda really thought about it first.
<romans5n1> am I outta luck?
<MTecknology> well, it's 4:09 and i get up at 7:00
<MTecknology> gnight all
<frodo> lfdlvjod
<romans5n1> ew?
<aylagain> hi there I've got a propbelm with Audacity - Error initializing audio
<Cartas> Hi old chaps!  Having trouble getting my SoundBlaster working on Ubuntu... I tried to go through a walkthrough with isapnptools, but the ./configure command doesn't work correctly!
<warpzone> alright bed time for me, night guys it was fun
<BrainOf62> hi
<BrainOf62> when i use sqlplus of oracle, and i want to view my old command, it take it ^[[A
<BrainOf62> i'm in bash
<aylagain> can anybody help - the error dialogue states that there was an error initializing the audio i/o layer
<Tabias> warpzone:  just had to do xbindkeys-config in terminal.
<BrainOf62> when the lasted version will sort ?
<avagant> when you compile something, can you change what directory it compiles to?
<avagant> in the process, that is.
<Garbanius> hai
<cherubiel> avagant: modify the make file
<fyrestrtr> avagant: pass the appropriate argument to ./configure
<^Down> Is there a way to extract passworded archives with Ark?
<stlxv> hi
<McNutella> does anyone know how I can reset my audio settings as something has screwed them up
<Ademan> Is there any way i can get the latest stable release of inkscape without installing from source?
<romans5n1> okay, I'm semi-new to this, so maybe this will mean more to one of you, based on this article I'm reading, I'm supposed to make a change to /etc/rc.d/boot.local  ... that file or path for that matter doesn't exist
<Ademan> romans5n1: what are you trying to do?
<stlxv> I have a php problem : when function __set($name, $value) is invoked, $name is a empty string, but $value has the correct value
<Ademan> stlxv: paste your code somewhere
<stlxv> __set() is invoked by $objA->$b=6;
<Ademan> php 4 or 5?
<stlxv> php5
<Ademan> should be $objA->b=6; as far as i know
<stlxv> how can i paste multilines here?
<Ademan> its in the topic
<Ademan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<romans5n1> i'm trying to get my display to be at the optimal 1280x800 resolution instead of 1024x768... I've tried everything in the Fix Video Howto, and I'm down to 915resolution... I've changed one of the modes to match what I need, but still no dice... what I'm reading here says that I need to add "/usr/sbin/915resolution 38 1280 800" to "/etc/rc.d/boot.local", but the file doesn't exist
<Ademan> romans5n1: have you edited your xorg.conf?
<stlxv> $objA->b=6; could work correctly, but it doesn't call __set()
<romans5n1> yep... that did absolutely nothing
<timo> eaysubuntu installed but /usr/bin/gksu is asking keychain password, which is locked, what is that password?
<Ademan> stlxv: ??? you're positive? as long as b doesnt exist within objA it SHOULD call __set
<Tabias> how do I compile a .c file? ( from this site http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Mouse+Button)
<Ademan> Tabias: gcc -o Output SomeFile.c  iirc
<Ademan> romans5n1: can you make a paste of your xorg.conf?
<romans5n1> where at?
<Ademan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<romans5n1> k
<stlxv> #!/usr/bin/php
<stlxv> <?php
<stlxv> class Operations implements IOperations
<stlxv> {
<stlxv> 	var $a;
<stlxv> 	var $b;
<stlxv> 	public function __set($name, $value) {
<stlxv> 		echo "Setter invoked: $name=$value\n";
<stlxv> 		$this->$name=$value;
<stlxv> 	}
<Tabias> terminal saying gcc isn't a known command
<stlxv> 	public function __get($name) {
<Ademan> stlxv: don't paste inthe channel
<stlxv> 		echo "Getter invoked: field: $name\n";
<stlxv> 		return $this->$name;
<stlxv> 	}
<Ademan> Tabias: install it through synaptic
<stlxv> 	public function plus() {
<stlxv> 		return $this->a+$this->b;
<stlxv> 	}	
<stlxv> 	public function __construct($a, $b) {
<stlxv> 		echo "Constructor called!\n";
<Ademan> stlxv: DON'T PASTE INTHE CHANNEL
<stlxv> 		$this->a=$a;  // use $objA->$a to invoke __set
<stlxv> 		$this->b=$b;
<winterweaver> heye hey
<stlxv> 	}
<mnepton> mommy ...
<stlxv> 	public function __destruct() {
<romans5n1> why are you posting a whole script in chan?
<stlxv> 		echo "Destructor called!\n";
<highneko> In Gnome 2.16 is it possible to remove all the little ugly yellow tooltips? http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/images/wifi-rate-applet.png
<stlxv> 	}
<stlxv> }
<stlxv> $objA=new Operations(3,4);
<winterweaver> USE PASTEBIN PLEASE !!
<stlxv> echo $objA->plus()."\n";
<stlxv> $objA->$a=5;
<stlxv> $objA->$b=6;
<stlxv> echo $objA->plus()."\n";
<romans5n1> yes, please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<stlxv> if ( $objA instanceof IOperations ) echo "true\n"; else echo "false\n";
<stlxv> unset($objA);
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=stlxv@202.104.18.*]  by ajmitch
<winterweaver> thanks
<romans5n1> yep
<highneko> In Gnome 2.16 is it possible to remove all the little ugly yellow tooltips? http://www.y3m.net/docs/gentoo-on-t42/images/wifi-rate-applet.png
<Ademan> ajmitch: don't ban him...
<Ademan> my bet is he couldn't stop the paste
* mnepton keels over to the railing and vomits over the side
<highneko> He should be banned imo. That's alot of spam. Next time maby he'll use pastebin!
<ajmitch> Ademan: I'm aware of that
<Ademan> k
<kyja> n00bs dont know what a paistebin is.
<timo> what is pastebin, where to find answer
<kyja> it is next to imposible to stop a paiste.
<kyja> so I am on the side of those that lack the knolledge.
<romans5n1> Ademan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25890/
<cs02rm0> is it easy to bridge two network adapters in ubuntu?
<cs02rm0> (any tutorials about?)
<Ademan> romans5n1: and you've restarted X since you made the changes?
<winterweaver> question on uninstalling packages....
<winterweaver> I have Xgl installed, but wanna uninstall (cause it does not play nicely with cedega). But I cannot remember everthing which I installed to get it working >.<
<romans5n1> okay bear with my potential stupidity... is that different than restarting the entire system? i.e. would X have been restarted in the process? if so, then yes... but if you mean specifically restarting the X server, then no... not sure how to even do that
<winterweaver> how do I know what was installed, and what to uninstall
<Ademan> romans5n1: yes, X is restarted whenever you restart your computer
<romans5n1> okay, then yes, it has been restarted numerous times ;)
<Ademan> and for future reference it can be done through ctrl+alt+backspace
<Ademan> though that doesnt work on my system for whatever reason
<Ademan> i just restart my comptuer instead :-)
<Ademan> anywho
<Nothing_About> hey can anyone help me out
<Ademan> i REALLY wouldn't want to have only one resolution in my xorg.conf
<hockyhair> how would i go about unziping every .zip in a given dir, unzip *.zip breaks
<Ademan> i say you open up a terminal and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and to select resolutions when it comes to that part, press spacebar on them
<Ademan> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<hockyhair> i have a dir with 100+ zip files all with diff names id like to do one cmd that will unzip the contents of every file in the dir to .
<Nothing_About> when i started my ubuntu , Cd live it started to load and was going normaly as it should . Then a screen camp up Uncomprassing linux ... OK , Booting the kernal
<Nothing_About> then some numbers came up as
<Tabias> I tried installing enemy territory and I get the following error:  oem@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Tabias> sudo: ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=stlxv@202.104.18.*]  by ajmitch
<romans5n1> Ademan: that was mostly out of frustration... I wanted it to be the only one so, hopefull at least that one would show up... but Gnome seems to ignore it entirely... the Screen Resolution cp lists 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480, none of which are in xorg.conf
<winterweaver_> anyone?
<Ademan> romans5n1: wow thats really wierd
<nikin> i was not looking and i have made a big mistake.. i use a notebbok, and i was setting my power sawing stuff and i set to hibernate the system both on AC and on Battery.. so now if i try to launch kde it hibernates in 2 secs
<pmj> is there a way to edit config files in the console you end up in if mounting the local filesystem fails? After mounting manually I tried to run joe and nano, but they both had dependencies and failed
<Ademan> pmj "nano THeFile"
<Ademan> or sudo nano thefile
<Ademan> oh wait
<Ademan> you mentioned that haha
<pmj> yeah...
<Ademan> sorry
<romans5n1> Ademan: haha, yeah, and it gets weirder... before I edited xorg.conf, only 1024x768 was an option... after I changed everything to 1280x800, it decided to give me 800x600 and 640x480, too ;)
<Ademan> thats what i get for not reading the whole thing
<pmj> it complains about dependencies and can't launch
<hockyhair> i double dog dare someone to acknowledge my question ;)
<Ademan> pmj: i reccomend booting up a liveCD and doing whatever it is you need from there
<winterweaver_> I have Xgl installed, but wanna uninstall (cause it does not play nicely with cedega). But I cannot remember everthing which I installed to get it working >.< ... how do I know everything to uninstall??
<kon> can someone help me out installing Xgl/compiz?
<Flannel> winterweaver_, kon, #ubuntu-xgl
<pmj> Ademan, I can't use a liveCD since the motherboard isn't supported and the controller card doesn't see my cdrom
<pmj> the hdd is all I have
<Ademan> hockyhair: just write a bash script that searches for all archives in a given directory and unzips them all
<winterweaver_> Flannel .. thx
<McNutella> where are the mixer settings kept
<Ademan> pmj: wow, you're screwed haha (meaning i don't know how to help you)
<Oswaldo> Hi again. Is anyone free to help?
<Ademan> can you be any more descriptive than it fails to mount the local filesystems?
<Flannel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ademan> Oswaldo: just ask your question.  We'll all try
<Ademan> pmj: does it provide any more descriptive of an error?
<Oswaldo> Why my internet connection doesn't work after I've installed Ubuntu even though it worked with the Live CD?
<pmj> Ademan, I switched motherboard, and the controllers on it aren't supported by Ubuntu. After connecting it to the controller card the disk switched position, and I figured I needed to edit my grub.lst. I also think that the controller card might not be well supported, or not supported at all out of the box
<pmj> this isn't a rare problem. Pretty much everyone with a Core 2 Duo is fucked
<Ademan> pmj: so its totally impossible to boot to the point you've gotten to THEN run nano off of the liveCD? i mean, is it you just can't BOOT from the liveCD or you can't actually mount it at all?
<hockyhair> does anyone have any idea how i can unzip a ton of zip files all at the same time to the same dir
<nikin> can someone tell me what file are the powersaving settings of KDE, or just a way to reset these settings from console?
<pmj> Ademan, the controller card doesn't detect the dvd drive, and if I connect it to the motherboard, Ubuntu can't see it at all due to no support and that
<Ademan> pmj: WOW
<pmj> check the edgy subforum. This is a major issue ;)
<Ademan> i suppose this is one of those times canonical will get money for support?
<nikin> pmj: what MB do you have?
<pmj> but all I want to know is if I can edit files from this emergency console
<Ademan> pmj: OH you're running edgy?
<pmj> nikin, ASUS P5B
<pmj> Ademan, no, Dapper on the old hdd
<Ademan> oh ok
<Ademan> geeze
<nikin> pmj: try to get an other lightwight distro
<Ademan> everyone pool your money and pay canonical for support?
<pmj> but Edgy has no support either. The latest daily doesn't support the mobo
<highneko> hockyhair: I would do this for x in *.zip; do mkdir "${x%.zip}" && (cd "${x%.zip}" && unzip "../$x"); done
<nikin> just to edit the things
<hockyhair> for x?
<nikin> something that fits on a pendrive
<timo> eaysyubuntu is asking for the default keyring pasword, what is that
<oblique> highneko: or "for zipfile in *.zip; do unzip "$zipfile" -d "mydir"; done"
<hockyhair> all the zips are in one dir now and i want the contents of everyone of the zips to be in the same dir that they all are in now
<Tabias> is there anyone that can help me with the ET-install problem, the way the forum tells me to do it doesn't work when doing ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run it says command not found.
<nikin> hocky: MC is your friend :D
<highneko> oblique: Yes, there are many possibilities.
<oblique> Indeed.
<hockyhair> mc?
<nikin> midnight commander
<pmj> nikin, um, just so I understand this correctly, the console you get to after mounting the local filesystem has failed, has no means to edit files whatsoever?
<pmj> and there's no way to do it via the Dapper system that I can mount manually? Something without dependencies
<Ademan> mount the root fs manually? sure you can, but it would be the same as having it happen automatically, i wouldn't think there's any greater chance of success
<pmj> Ademan, so this has nothign to do with grub?
<hockyhair> oblique: , highneko < thank you
<nikin> hmm an editor without deps... and without cacheing on disk.... thinking
<fyrestrtr> Tabias: make sure the file is executable.
<Tabias> is apparently isn't :s
<Ademan> pmj: well if you're at a console, you have to have SOMETHING, it sounds like the kernel IS loaded isnt it?
<Ademan> or is it a grub console?
<pmj> where does Linux get its info on where this "local filesystem" is?
<fyrestrtr> Tabias: well then there is your problem :)
<timalot> whats with the lilo in the topic?
<fyrestrtr> pmj: /etc/fstab
<Ademan> timalot: lilo is going by the wayside
<Tabias> I'm running the 64bit version while the game only is 32bit
<pmj> no, I get the Ubuntu logo and the text starts scrolling. It writes the line "mounting local filesystem" and then says something about trying to mount and it's stuck there for quite a while
<fyrestrtr> timalot: a person that was involved with freenode that passed away recently.
<pmj> after which it fails
<timalot> ah ok...
<Mille> anyone know if the ipw2200 driver is packet injection patched?
<Ademan> pmj: well it sounds like the kernel gets loaded at least
<pmj> so I need to edit fstab then. With an editor of some kind :)
<Ademan> which is a start
<Godfather> g' day
<Ademan> how many hard drives do you have? and how many partitions?
<Godfather> guys
<pmj> one hdd, one partition
<Ademan> pmj: huh....
<Godfather> i have just installed ubuntu for the second time
<Ademan> its able to load up the kernel but not mount the file system?
<pmj> no, I guess I have swap too
<Godfather> i need to setup the wireless connection
<nikin> can someone tell me what file are the powersaving settings of KDE, or just a way to reset these settings from console?
<Godfather> but now
<Godfather> i needto insert the wpa key
<Godfather> but i don't know how
<Ademan> that's WIERD, that's really really wierd, especially since it NEEDs to mount the filesystem in order to retrieve the kernel...
<Ademan> (grub does)
<fyrestrtr> !wpa > Godfather
<pmj> Ademan, isn't it like when you use the install CD. The BIOS launches the installer, which then mounts itself
<pmj> here smoething, maybe grub, launches Linux, which then mounts the filesystem
<Tabias> found my error, the .run was default not executable (changed it now and working)
<romans5n1> hey! what do you know... I'm not so dumb after all ;)
<Godfather> anyone could give to me a trick?
<fyrestrtr> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ademan> right, but you see the way GRUB works it actually works with the filesystem (i dunno if it counts as a full on mount) to load the Linux kernel
<Godfather> ok but i doesnt' talk about wpa key
<romans5n1> finally not my display fixed.... it's 1280x768 instead of 1280x800, but close enough ;)
<Ademan> Godfather: yes it does, just not right on that page
<Ademan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Ademan> it links to it
<Ademan> i just realized i havent programmed a damn thing since yesterday
<Godfather> thank you
<Ademan> np
<Ademan> hope it helps
<Godfather> i don't think so
<Godfather> because it need to connect to the net
<Godfather> at the moment
<Godfather> i'm using winshit
<Godfather> on ubuntu i can't surf on internet
<pmj> Ademan, thanks for your time. I think my next step should be to get a small linux distro onto an USB stick and edit files that way
<Ademan> pmj: sorry i couldn't help
<Ademan> i tried :-)
<romans5n1> I'm actually rather pleased with Ubuntu... last time I gave linux a run, I could never get any sort of networking establish, no ether, not wifi, no modem... so that didn't last long... granted, I've not a new system now, but Ubuntu picked everything up from go... all I had trouble with was the display, but looks like that's good now
<Ademan> thats really a sticky situation
<Godfather> i need to install a networking program..
<Ademan> pmj: may i reccomend damn small linux?
<pmj> Ademan, the tragic thing is that Edgy doesn't support a very common chipset
<kyja> Godfather, ummm, why cant you network?
<Ademan> pmj: well hopefully they'll fix that
<pmj> Ademan, tons of people are going to fail to install Ubuntu unless they finally fix this
<Ademan> is it a known bug?
<nikin> pmj: doesent vi work?
<Ademan> if not PLEASE bug report it
<Godfather> let me esxplain
<pmj> it is bug reported, with lots and lots of replies
<pmj> and many thread in the Edgy subforum
<Godfather> this is the second time that i install ubuntu
<Ademan> pmj: ok, good
<Ademan> hopefully they get their act in gear
<timalot> whats the problem?
<Tabias> how do I make a folder (map read/write/execute) for all?
<Godfather> on the previous linux box
<Ademan> i'd love to help out with that, but i'm no good at systems programming, i'm an application developer :-p
<mnepton> pmj: what chipset?
<highvoltage> Godfather: I'm sure we can help you make your problem 'go away'
<bbrazil> Tabias: chmod o+a
<Tabias> k
<Godfather> i had a soeftware something sounds like wireless assistant...but i'm not sure
<Ademan> he's gone, he's on an asus P5B or something like that
<bbrazil> Tabias: I hope you know what you're up to
<mnepton> yeah, just noticed
<Ademan> with a core2 duo
<Godfather> that gives to me t epossibility to set the wep and the wpa too
<Godfather> but now
<Tabias> just for a game
<Ademan> i can't wait for edgy...
<Godfather> i have only a wireless connection
<bbrazil> Tabias: better to SGID the game
* mnepton guesses the 965
<nikin> i was not looking and i have made a big mistake.. i use a notebbok, and i was setting my power sawing stuff and i set to hibernate the system both on AC and on Battery.. so now if i try to launch kde it hibernates in 2 secs
<Tabias> what the hell is that
<kyja> you cant get the wireless working?
<Godfather> and a ican't install any program because i can't surf on internet
<Godfather> using
<Godfather> networking ddefault on ubuntu
<kyja> is it bcm43xx?
<Ademan> nikin: do you have GNOME? if so go and edit the config files manually from GNOME
<timalot> couldnt that guy edit files?
<mnepton> nikin: you may have more luck in #kubuntu
<timalot> sed
<Ademan> nikin: OR boot from the liveCD and edit them from there
<Godfather> i put the wep
<Godfather> in this way
<Godfather> i can see
<Godfather> the net
<Godfather> i can see the signal
<Godfather> but the device is idle for most of time
<nikin> Ademan: but dunno what file i ame looking for.... i have gnome... and JWM , MWM , ION, FVWM, IceWM, Xface :D:D:D:D
<Godfather> so i think that the solution could be the wpa key
<Godfather> but
<kyja> Godfather, I just read something this morning. someone got there wireless working by creating a one line file. I will look
<Godfather> i don't know how
<Ademan> nikin: wow, ok hold on lemme look it up
<nikin> ty :D
<Ademan> nikin: you don't happen to have a kubuntu liveCD do you?
<kyja> Godfather, /etc/default/wpasupplicant    line= ENABLED=1
<nikin> nope.. i have ubuntu live CD
<kyja> Godfather, wont hurt to try this. can deleate if it still does not work with wep
<nikin> or 2Mbps Internet, if that will do
<beach> hello, sorry if this is a FAQ: I am trying to install an NVIDIA driver, so I need to boot without X.  On other systems, the runlevel by default seems to be 5, and making it 2 kills X.  What does one do on Ubuntu?
<Godfather> mmmm
<Ademan> nikin: i'm still asking around
<fyrestrtr> beach: ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nikin> Ademan : ty
<kyja> Godfather, people have had good results enableing wpa with that
<beach> fyrestrtr: thanks!
<Godfather> i have to try an internet point and connect my laptop by a wire using ehthernet device
<Godfather> in this way i'll install all the packages i need
<Godfather> hoping to resolve this problem
<Godfather> at this moment the wireles seems doesn't work with only the wep key
<kyja> Godfather, if it is not autenticating wpa what I just told you will probly get you going. you dont have to connect it hardwire first.
<timo> easyubuntu asksk for the default keyring password?
<Godfather> kyja
<Djainette> hello all. A friend of mine has lost all sounds on his dapper since yesterday's update. Does anyone have the same problem ?
<Godfather> let explain better :)
<kyja> ok
<timo> easyubuntu asks for the default keyring password?
<Godfather> you're telling me
<Godfather> tha i should write some script
<kyja> Godfather, if you do sudo gedit /etc/default/wpasupplicant and add ENABLED=1 your wep will autenticate perhaps
<Godfather> ok
<Godfather> i'll try
<Gasten> is it possible to list all your processes in the terminal? so you can kill them with kill?
<Godfather> i have to restart the pc now because i'm on windows(winshit)
<kyja> Gasten, top
<Godfather> thank you man
<Gasten> kyja: nice
<Godfather> i'll be back soon
<kyja> Godfather, your welcome and hope it works
<Djainette> up : A friend of mine has lost all sounds on his dapper since yesterday's update. Does anyone have the same problem ?
<[InFeRnAl] > hi
<Normal> When I doubleclick my speaker icon, I get, "no volume control Gstreamer plugins and/or devices found". I have an Audigy 4 SE
<[InFeRnAl] > anyone helps?
<pixelfreaky> hello
<Ademan> Djainette: I'm fully updated and i'm listening to Judas Priest right now... so at the very least I havent been affected
<pixelfreaky> kann mir jemand helfen?
<Ademan> nikin: everyone's ignoring me :-(
<nikin> on #kde?
<Djainette> thanks for the answer Ademan
<nikin> Ademan :( np
<Ademan> pixelfreaky: maybe, sprachen sie englisch?
<Djainette> pixelfreaky: sprach english, bitte
<Ademan> pixelfreaky: #ubuntu-de fur deutsch
<mike-ekim> is there any cool little tools like geyes that I can have on running but on a WM like openbox, or blackbox, or fluxbox?
<Ademan> mike-ekim: geyes is a "tool"?? lol
<Djainette> Ademan: your german is less rusty than mine :)
<mike-ekim> well not a tool
<mike-ekim> hehe
<mike-ekim> but an application or something running
<mike-ekim> or any system monitors
<kyja> mike-ekim, synaptic pachage manager and search for eyes. =] 
<pixelfreaky> deutsche hier
<Djainette> pixelfreaky: das ist ein english channel
<bun-bun> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kyja> isn't there an #ubuntu-de ? or what ever language pixelfreaky is speaking
<sPYder-> I NEED HELP: how long does the ubuntu 6.06 to install? i just wonder bcoz there is no progress bar shown upon install this new OS
<kyja> ah hehe
<Ademan> my german has gotten so bad, i couldn't even remember the verb "to go"
<Djainette> Ademan: I was looking for "there is" ;)
<Ademan> sPYder-: it can take quite a while, 30 min maybe on an older computer?
<bun-bun> has anyone installed Google earth?
<mike-ekim> what about any packages for the system status fo memory and nework use, etc
<kyja> sPYder-, depending on your machine it can take 10 minutes for my lappy and other machines I have installed too nearly 2 hours
<sPYder-> Ademan: i installed it with amd duron 700mhz+128ram.. i took me more than 1hr
<kyja> mike-ekim, there are different ones I use what is preinstalled in the applet. so I have little monitors in my menubar
<sPYder-> Ademan: i thought that my cd gone wrong but when i install the old version its faster than i thought
<Ademan> does "was machst du _something_" mean what do you mean by _something_ ?
<Ademan> sPYder-: honestly for specs like that I would use xubuntu, but thats just me
<sPYder-> kyja: is it usual for 6.06 to install with blank screen?
<sPYder-> Ademan: what the difference?
<kyja> sPYder-, no. that does not sound good.
<Laterix> My harddirve is physically borken. I booted with LiveCD and I would like to try to save even some of the data from that broken disk. Any suggestions what could I do?
<kyja> sPYder-, installing with live cd ?
<Ademan> sPYder-: xubuntu uses MUCH less resources
<Ademan> its much more lightweight and suited for older computers
<stlxv> hi?
<Ademan> stlxv
<Ademan> hi
<Ademan> you get your php question answered?
<stlxv> yes, and the problem has solved
<sPYder-> kyja: there is no bundled live cd with 6.06, or does have?
<stlxv> thanks to Ademan
<kyja> sPYder-, if you have under 189 mb of ram you need the alternate cd to instll ubuntu. I have installed it on machines with 128mb.
<Ademan> hehe np
<sPYder-> alternate cd?
<Ademan> kyja: don't you think he should use xubuntu instead? it would be far faster for him, and a better experience
<kyja> however sPYder- what Ademan is correct. xubuntu is much more light weight for old machines
<kyja> hey may want to yes
<sPYder-> why is it that older version is fine with my pc?
<sPYder-> the 5+ version
<Ademan> sPYder-: probably an older version of GNOMe that might have used less resources
<habeeb> Something weird: Installed the restrictedformats alright, etc.Then, I have an .avi clip. When i try to watch it, I get the sound but not the video. Also I can see the first frame of the video in the thumbnail..
<sPYder-> is the minimum specs shown at site?
<stlxv> Ademan: what about xfce, WindowMaker, icewm, etc.?
<Ademan> stlxv: what about them?
<mike-ekim> is openbox good?
<mike-ekim> the wm
<Bazzi> heh I need some new shipit shipment soon, I've nearly all of my ubuntu cds distributed :D
<Ademan> just use fluxbox and be done iwth it
<stlxv> they use less resources than gnome
<Ademan> Bazzi: you hand them out?
<kyja> sPYder-, I have installed on pII. also a p3 with 128 megs I just had to use alternate cd. becuase it installs instead of booting into live cd. but it is perhaps alot more resource hungry than you were use to in the past.
<Bazzi> sure
<Ademan> stlxv: OH, for sPYder-? I already reccomended xubuntu to him
<stlxv> ;-)
<kyja> ahh
<Ademan> i've got a xubuntu box with 300mhz proccessor and 96mb ram
<Ademan> hadta use the alternate install cd but it works
<Ademan> i still haven't determined a good purpose for the xubuntu box, i was thinking print server, but i'm not sure
<kyja> sPYder-, out of curiousity what is the machine that you want to install on?
<sPYder-> what do you mean by alternate cd? is it the full cd install?
<kyja> sPYder-, it is a full ubuntu but it does not use live desktop to demo ubuntu.
<sPYder-> kyja: AMD Duron 700MHz, 128RAM, GeForce2 64MB, 40GB
<kyja> sPYder-, it takes less memory to simply install right away.
<sPYder-> i dont do LIVE CD for ubuntu... I Install them
<sPYder-> besides I dont have LIVE CDs for this version
<Ademan> nikin: are you still around?
<davvs> how do i change what program to open a file when i dblclick on it in gnome?
<Ademan> davvs: god knows, i've been bugged by that very same thing
<KenSentMe> davvs: right click on a file, choose open with and select a program do open it with on default
<kyja> sPYder-, then you must have alternate cd that never boots into live cd. 700mmhz. hmmm souds good.
<kyja> ic ok
<KenSentMe> davvs: sorry, first choose properties
<kyja> dang should install for you sPYder- must be a hang up. can try again or try xubuntu.
<sPYder-> aw...
<sPYder-> i want ubuntu...
<davvs> KenSentMe, hey you're right :-) thanks
<sPYder-> i just dont like the curent installer
<sPYder-> than version 5
<Ademan> sPYder-: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso  is what you want
<KenSentMe> davvs: no problem
<KenSentMe> Ademan: check my reply to davvs
<sPYder-> whats the main diff with x and ubuntu?
<kyja> different gui sPYder- xubuntu is lighter in resource use. but is not as pretty
<stlxv> sPYder-: xubuntu use XFCE for default, but ubuntu use GNOME for default
<kyja> or its pretty in its minimalistic way
<rambo3> says you
<kyja> hehe
<sPYder-> kyja: is that the only difference between those two?
<kyja> I dont know what to say about it. it is nice. but gnome and kde is bigger and more robust.
<kishore> ubotu, gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Ademan> sPYder-: yes XFCE vs GNOME is the only difference
<kyja> xfce can be configured more if you want to. but it is made to be functional easy and light weight.
<Ademan> a lot of people actually PREFER xfce over GNOME (i'm not one of them, but i don't use xfce a lot)
<sPYder-> Ok.. tnx Ademan and kyja
<kyja> sPYder-, you have a running ubuntu right now? you could install xfce and pick it at login. to see the difference first
<Ademan> is GNOME 2.16 backported into dapper?
<sPYder-> btw, whats the differnece between desktop cd and alternate cd?
<Ademan> sPYder-: desktop is a liveCD (that can also install) and alternate is text only, use the alternate
<stlxv> <sPYder-> to install xfce, just type: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<rambo3> !info gnome edgy backports
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 44 kB
<kyja> sPYder-, alternate cd is installer only. desktop is the live demo of ubuntu system with option to install. takes more memory with the latter
<kyja> hehe you beet me to it Ademan =] 
<Ademan> hehe
<ChickenTalons> if Im using a 64 bit intel core duo processor on 64 bit ubuntu, which linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64- am I looking to use - the xeon or the amd
<octan> how do i tell which order the modules are loaded? i have a pvr 500 card,, it has video0 and video1 and i have a webcam /dev/video2 however.. when i restart my pc my webcam comes on video0 i cant have it there,, how can i tell it to be video2, or tell it to be loaded after the ivtv module ? my webcam uses the spca5xx module
<Ademan> thanks rambo3: i was wondering why my backports didnt provide any new versions, its because i accidentally did breezy-backports instead of dapper-backports.... d'oh!
<ChickenTalons> anyone?
* ChickenTalons pleads for a lil assistance
<ChickenTalons> if Im using a 64 bit intel core duo processor on 64 bit ubuntu, which linux-image-2.6.15-27-amd64- am I looking to use - the xeon or the amd?
<kyja> what I cant understand is the fonts at boot up are all messed up like the hirez bit switched on a c64. its not a real big deal but it bothers me imensly
<wickedpuppy> ChickenTalons, its intel so it can't be amd ... so that leaves xeon but its not xeon .. hmms ...
<ChickenTalons> im using xeon
<ChickenTalons> it says for intel x86_64
<wickedpuppy> oh then why not use xeon ? i am confused ...
<ChickenTalons> if it doesnt work ill try the other one
<ChickenTalons> br
<ChickenTalons> brb
<avagant> Hahah
<kishore> ubotu, fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<avagant> bitchx is actually alright.
<kyja> Ubugtu, funky fonts on bootup
<kyja> hehe
<avagant> sirc is totally unconfigurable.
<avagant> but i guess i can't have it both ways, can i?
<wickedpuppy> using commandline irc clients ?
<avagant> Yah haha. I read somewhere you can write scripts or something for bitchx.
<avagant> That'd be cool.
<avagant> Whenever anybody signs off, I have no idea who it is.
<kyja> you mean you did not see this ?* Hit3k has quit ("Irony we meet again you cruel sadistic bitch")
<avagant> no i can read their exit message.
<avagant> just not the name of the person.
<kyja> thats realy messed up
<avagant> i don't like gnome terminal, i prefer xterm or aterm thanks.
<kyja> I simply like xchat.
<avagant> cept xterm and a aterm looks really weird on gnome.
<avagant> wow if i knew how to type.
<kyja> =] 
<octan> OK Guys,, whrere does the modules get loaded from ? it aint /etc/modules because it got more modules running than listed in that file
<kyja> so godfather has not returned. I fear my tip did not work for him.
<Ademan> kyja: hahaha, oh well
<kyja> yeah
<Ademan> xchat has problems with urls here
<kyja> !speech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> hehe ok
<wickedpuppy> ? what kind of problem Ademan ?
<Ademan> wickedpuppy: whenever there's a URL if you mouseover it the text gets "blurred" (looks like it doesnt get redrawn right)
<kyja> you might have to write your own think to launch your browser
<wickedpuppy> www.google.com
<Ademan> kyja: no that works fine, its the actual display
<wickedpuppy> Ademan, not for me ...
<Ademan> some text before http://something.com hi more text after
<kyja> ahh. I dont see them underlined but no big deal.
<kyja> oh
<Ademan> did it screw up for you?
<kyja> no I can follow links like that
<Ademan> now it looks like "some text before hhttp://something.comi more text after"
<wickedpuppy> google.com still the same mouse over or not
<Ademan> after i moused over it
<Ademan> indeed it remains the same
<kyja> hmmm
<Ademan> the problem is only for http:// i guess
<Ademan> or maybe its only if there's text before?
<wickedpuppy> http://www.google.com
<Ademan> text before google.com   blah
<Ademan> yep
<Ademan> it happened to me there
<wickedpuppy> before http://www.google.com after
<Ademan> yeah it was a problem there
<odyssevs> Need to restore grub (mordibly jealous windows removed it), and am referring to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub -- but which of the boot options do I need?
<Alin4lex> hello...
<Ademan> but not when it was on its own line
<wickedpuppy> no it doesn't blur out for me there
<kyja> works perfect for me
<Ademan> i'm using xchat-gnome mind you
<Alin4lex> SUNT ROMANI AICI???
<ChickenTalons> there's no macromedia flash for ubuntu 64 bit?
<wickedpuppy> second time i see the name ...
<kyja> I use the newer xchat
<Ademan> ChickenTalons: there's no flash for windows 64 either...
<ossie> #ubuntu-edgy
<Ademan> kyja: just normal xchat?
<kyja> yup
<kyja> shows up in procceses as xchat.
<Ademan> ah, well dapper came with this preinstalled... so i just used it
<Ademan> i actually liek the UI more
<kyja> looks good. works great. highly configureable
<ossie> whats the edgy channel pelase?
<ChickenTalons> is there a 64 bit channel?
<Ademan> #ubuntu+1
<Ademan> (is edgy)
<kyja> no that zchat-gnome is ugly comared to this
<kyja> er xchat-gnome
<Ademan> lol
<Ademan> i like the interface more, its more functional for me
<kyja> yeah, big phat figners
<ChickenTalons> Ademan: any 64 bit ubuntu specific channels?
<Ademan> none that i know of
<IndyBC> Does EasyUbuntu work for Dapper Drake?
<ChickenTalons> and does anyone know if its possible to install the 32 bit firefox on b4 bit ubuntu?
<kyja> I like the tabs for my channels. took a liking to chatzilla.
<IndyBC> * on Dapper Drake
<Ademan> i like the tree setup a LOT more
<kyja> but dont like having to launch my browser to do everything
<kyja> ah
<Ademan> if i could do that in normal xchat i'd be using it right now (maybe you can, but i couldn't figure it out)
<Ademan> or i didn't really try, i just saw this and used it
<Ademan> but god its 4 in the morning
<Ademan> my bedtime
<ChickenTalons> it works!!! omg!!!
<kyja> yeah you can have a tree on the left if you want
<Ademan> really?
<kyja> hehe
<Ademan> maybe i'll try it again
<kyja> ChickenTalons, lol I love that nick
<ChickenTalons> thx
<highneko> What's the name of the program being used on the top rigt? http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edgyberylraingo9.jpg
<kyja> Ademan, gave a good night
<ChickenTalons> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kyja> highneko, whats the prize if I am right?
<rambo3> for every transparent window i shall kill you
<gustavnilsson> Hi all! I'm running ubuntu on a webserver and I'm seraching for a script which set up users, mail them a generated password, and sets up an database for them. Does anyone know a script like that?
<rambo3> php one?
<kyja> you folks know the app notifyme ? has anyone made an applet like that?
<gustavnilsson> rambo3: doesn't matter
<rambo3> ok then learn php
<wickedpuppy> gustavnilsson, wha ... ask to php guru or a programming guru ? why ask OS guys ? :P
<wickedpuppy> rambo3, why not rails ? :P
<rambo3> account sripts on you server is a bad idea if you dont know what or how they do
<Aaron> Sorry if this is an annoyingly stupid question... but i'm instally Ubuntu and I chose the option to resize hard drive, partition and use free space... i have a 60gb hdd on my laptop... how long should it take?
<Aaron> that is the resize, not the install
<rafael> Aaron: it's quite fast don't worry
<gustavnilsson> wickedpuppy: well, I thought someone else maybe had made a wellknown script for my problem :=
<Aaron> its taken over an hour, is something wrong?
<rafael> Aaron: yep prolly
<gustavnilsson> well, the I have to code a little ruby then :)
<jozzeph> good afternoon
<bun-bun> Aaron~ resizing could take some time
<rafael> Aaron: why don't you just do a manual partitioning?
<wickedpuppy> gustavnilsson, if it is .. probably not OSS
<gustavnilsson> ok
<jozzeph> i have probs with recieving dutch public radio online...
<wickedpuppy> gustavnilsson, or you can check out phpbb ...
<Aaron> could it possibly take over an hour (resizeing)
<wickedpuppy> i am not sure but those forums should have something like that
<jozzeph> i tried vlc media player to recieve dutch public radio
<rafael> jozzeph: try beep media player then
<gustavnilsson> wickedpuppy: ok, thx :=
<kyja> Aaron, it has to check that data will not be destroyed make a partition all kinds of things to ensure it is split and working properly
<jozzeph> beep media player ok, i try tx
<bun-bun> Aaron~ if it's moving data-- and if the drive is slow, sure
<wickedpuppy> gustavnilsson, np
<rafael> yw
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bun-bun> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bun-bun> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> !speech recognition-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> speech recognition-#ubuntu-offtopic is Dear Aunt, lets set so double the killer delete select all
<kyja> hehe
<matthewa> will dapper server run on an AMD K6-2 450?  I've succesfully installed it, but on boot up the system reboots immediately after grub does it's thing
<rafael> !babylon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about babylon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChickenTalons> hmm how can I install the 32 bit version of firefox???
<chendo> would there be a reason that a cronjob won't run?
<wickedpuppy> ChickenTalons, i supose you can download the source and compile .. or you can get the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<wickedpuppy> chendo, permission problem ?
<chendo> wickedpuppy, i can run it directly fine
<chendo> but the cron just doesn't execute at all
<wickedpuppy> chendo, what about cron format ?
<rafael> !listen
<kyja> I get this: cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5311: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about listen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chendo> wickedpuppy, identical to the one above it, cept for the command
<Laterix> Where are MySQL databases stored?
<Laterix> I mean in which directory/file
<kyja> oh Z!1
<Cas1> i have a question being a ubuntu newb
<zenit> matthewa: that's not good. Could be a kernel issue. But first I would try to boot with acpi=off. Just append it after the kernel line in grub.
<chendo> wickedpuppy, 0 * * * * /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/dyndns_update.sh
<chendo> is what i'm trying to call
<XiXaQ> Is there any way to hide Evolution and only get a new mail notification like Outlook?
<chendo> funny thing is that's supposed to be called on ppp up, but it doesn't run then either
<Cas1> i can't view my mounted ntfs drive
<wickedpuppy> chendo, that script is own by ... you ?
<chendo> yeah
<chendo> i'm root
<XiXaQ> Cas1, is that a question?
<rafael> lol
<wickedpuppy> chendo, i am not sure but cron doesnt run as root ?
<chendo> wickedpuppy, the script above it executes
<Cas1> yeah
<kyja> XiXaQ, there is something realy neat let me find it
<Cas1> basically the question was
<Cas1> wtf can't i see my mounted drive in other programs
<cwkx> Hey, does anyone know a good way to setup a wireless access point?
<Cas1> i can view it in disk manager but noowhere else
<wickedpuppy> chendo, by you the root .. but i am not sure cron runs as root ...
<XiXaQ> Cas1, language please...
<chendo> wickedpuppy, hmm, actually i think you have it
<jozzeph> i installed beep but firefox wants to know in what map it is located...
<Shish> wickedpuppy: cron runs as root, but it switches to the owner of the job before executing the commands
<Cas1> sry xixaq
<wickedpuppy> Shish, thanks ...
<XiXaQ> Cas1, does it have a mounting point?
<Cas1> yes
<jozzeph> firefox wants to play dutch radio with totem
<jozzeph> totem is the default player
<rafael> jozzeph: have you got the plugins installed?
<wickedpuppy> chendo, then from what Shish said , the script should run ...
<Cas1> when i goto the mount directory i can't view irt
<jozzeph> yes 1 plugin rafael i think...
<chendo> well
<chendo> there's a crontab job
<chendo> er, gruop
<chendo> group*
<chendo> i chowned it to root:crontab and chmodded it 750 so it should be right now
<rafael> jozzeph: there's a trick.. download the file, right click on it and got o open with then select the program which you want to open that sort of file
<matthewa> zenit: no dice alas
<wickedpuppy> chendo, update us :P
<jozzeph> i can choose in firefox my beep player but i cant find the right map location
<chendo> wickedpuppy, well i'm gonna have to wait >_>
<rafael> jozzeph: what is the file extension? .ram .pls?
<wickedpuppy> chendo, happy waiting!!
<jozzeph> looking rafael
<chendo> wickedpuppy, heh, i'll try
<sjek> does anyone why, when i switch window manager to compiz, in the compiz manager, the windows flicker a bit and fall back to metacity again?
<jozzeph> rafael: beep media player scrobler
<rafael> jozzeph: just gimme the link for the radio and i'll check it out myself
<jozzeph> ok rafael wait a few seconds
<chendo> sjek, run it inside a console and see what the error message is
<rafael> jozzeph: alright
<sjek> how do i do that?
<chendo> sjek, chances are you're missing an extension or something
<chendo> just run compiz --replace within a terminal
<jozzeph> rafael: http://portal.omroep.nl/radio5 and then ""luister live""
<sjek> chendo if i do that i get this:
<sjek> compiz: No composite extension
<Cas1> how do i change user rights for a mount point?
<rafael> mmmm.. bon echo2 is still buggy :/
<sjek> so i guess i do miss some extension
<mnepton> Cas1: sudo chown -R
<chendo> sjek, enable composite in xorg.conf
<sjek> but how does that work?
<sjek> ok i'll go open it
<sjek> chendo how do i do it?
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, chown will change the owner .. if you want to change the permissions ..its chmod .. and -R is recursive ..
<kyja> XiXaQ, search for gnubiff in synaptic it is awsome little applet
<sjek> i opened the xorg file but i can't find anything where it says composite or something
<chendo> uh
<chendo> it's not there, that's why it says that
<chendo> the guide you should be following would have it inside
<sjek> uhm
<sjek> i tried like 40 guides :P
<chendo> then they're all crap ;p
<sjek> yeah
<rafael> jozzeph: dutch language sounds so beautiful :P
<chendo> uh
<sjek> well i am using 64 bits
<XiXaQ> kyja, thanks :)
<chendo> are you trying to do XGL or AILGX
<jozzeph> lol rafel
<jozzeph> did u get it?
<rafael> jozzeph: u need a plugin for your firefox to handle the radio thingy
<chendo> AIGLX*
<jozzeph> where can i find the good plugin then?
<sjek> i think i am doing XGL
<rafael> jozzeph: try runnin' Automatix in order to get mplayer plugin installed
<chendo> well
<chendo> then XGL isn't running
<jozzeph> whats is the name of the plugin?
<jozzeph> ok
<jozzeph> i will try automatix
<rafael> jozzeph: i gotta figure out which plugin it is.. i guess it's realplayer
<sjek> how do i check if it's not running
<Cas1> >.<
<rafael> jozzeph: but.. try automatix anyway :)
<jozzeph> ok
<chendo> sjek, ps aux | grep Xgl
<Cas1> how do i remove readonly from the mount point/ directory
<sjek> ok now i get some weird line
<sjek>  6867  0.0  0.0   3956   924 pts/1    S+   13:24   0:00 grep Xgl
<chendo> one or two?
<chendo> then it's not running
<sjek> one line
<sjek> oh :(
<rafael> jozzeph: hey buddy try openin' that link with wxvlc
<rapha> Hi all!
<sjek> well i edited this /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom file
<rafael> i can listen to it from within firefox
<rafael> hi rapha namesake!
<rafael> lol
<rapha> Lol :)
<sjek> and i got x server errors and stuff when i started up
<chendo> i've only done it with kdm, so i can't help you there
<rapha> What I wanted to ask, does Ubuntu have some good function plotter software (for learning mathmathics)?
<chendo> sjek, if you're using nvidia you can get the latest drivers and use AIGLX
<sjek> hmm
<chendo> which is easier to set up, imo
<sjek> is AIGLX easier?
<chendo> i think so
<Cas1> how do i remove the modifier of read-only from a mountpoint?
<chendo> Cas1, remove the 'ro'
<sjek> hmm
<mtyhome> hi
<Cas1> how?
<sjek> but i has to work on Xgl too imo :)
<argetlam> hello
<Cas1> chmod's help isn't the most useful thing
<mtyhome> what is the name of the kernel tree in ubuntu??
<chendo> Cas1, uh, you edit /etc/fstab
<chendo> chmod has nothing to do with it..
<Cas1> >.<
<mtyhome> i read the docs and said it was linux-tree, but a package named that way does not exist
<bun-bun> rapha:: you might want to have a look at the Mathematics section in the Synaptic Package Manager
* rapha looks
<Cas1> chendo: its not in fstab
<Cas1> I'm using the disk manager that comes with ubuntu
<chendo> Cas1, then i wouldn't have a clue
<darkanyel> hi, can anuone send me this incon /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/places/distributor-logo.png
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, what is the mount point ?
<rapha> bun-bun: looks like there are some good programs for KDE... I'll just try these :)
<rafael> do you guys know how i could get truecrypt's module to work on edgy's kernel?
<CoLL1eR> How do I burn ISO's to DVD's in ubuntu?
<Cas1> its /media/windows
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, k3b or gnomebaker
<chendo> Cas1, is it NTFS?
<rapha> CoLL1eR: right-click the file and select burn to disk
<rafael> CoLL1eR: try gnomebaker
<chendo> because if it is, chances are you don't have the ntfs-3g to be able to write to it properly
<bun-bun> rapha:: there are more if you expand your repositories list to include Universe
<Cas1> yes it is ntfs
<Cas1> but i can see it in the disk manager
<sjek> chendo i'm gonna reboot now i might be gone for a long while if i have to do everything in the command window again :)
<Cas1> and browse the directorys on it
<CoLL1eR> Thanks
<sjek> so if you're gone when im finally back thanks in advance :)
<Cas1> i just can't see it anywhere else
<rapha> bun-bun: actually I have universe included; just didn't scroll down far enough :) .. thx
<rafael> does anyone here use truecrypt?
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, see it anywhere else ? what you mean ?
<CoLL1eR> I did on windows
<Cas1> i can view my directorys on it and everything
<wickedpuppy> thanks for asking here CoLL1eR .... LOL
<Cas1> but i can't view it in like music player
<Cas1> terminal
<Cas1> or any other program
<Cas1> just disks
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, cd /media/windows ?
<Cas1> nothing
<wickedpuppy> ls ?
<CoLL1eR> I am installing gnomebaker :)
<Cas1> ls?
<rafael> CoLL1eR: gnomebaker's cool :D
<Ych> !apt-get
<wickedpuppy> yes after going into the dir .. did you ls ?
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cello_rasp> can anyone help me with Eterm ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272680
<Cas1> permission denied
<rafael> CoLL1eR: there are some other programs you may want to try like acidburn and devede
<surface2> if i wanna setup a mailing list in my server, what package should i looking in?
<Cas1> i can't get into it
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, sudo ls
<FurryNemesis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Cas1> i can see it then
<Cas1> how do i make it so i don't have to be a su to see it?
<surface2> !mailing
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, then its mounted as root
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface2> !mailinglist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailinglist - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surface2> !mailing list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailing list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tk> surface2: are you looking for a ML addy or how to set them up?
<surface2> tk how to setup them
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, you can chmod i suppose ... but you can't write to ntfs unless you did more set up ..
<surface2> tk i am mail server.
<surface2> tk i mean i have.,
<tk> surface2: look at majordomo or mailman
<surface2> tk okay thx
<tk> np
<Cas1> how would i do that
<Cas1> i tried using the instructions on the ubuntu wiki
<Cas1> but they didn't work
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, what was it ?
<wickedpuppy> pls tell us what you did Cas1 ...
<Ych> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<wickedpuppy> pls do not make us guess ...
<Cas1> editted fstab
<Cas1> put it into a group
<Cas1> added everyone to said group
<Cas1> and rebooted
<Ych> ok, dumb question, switched from win to ubuntu, where would my configuration files for apache be located by default?
<ifrozen> hali
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, can do mount and paste the result on the pastebin ?
<CoLL1eR> with gnomebaker I click add files and then do I click only burn image cause its an iso?
<Cas1> ?
<argetlam> hmm firefox won't let me import bookmarks from a file
<wickedpuppy> yah burn as image
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, type --> mount <-- and paste the result on the pastebin
<cwkx> Anyone know about setting up wireless access points? I urgently need to create one on this computer
<Cas1>  /dev/sda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw)
<Keps> argetlam: using bon echo (2) ?
<rafael> CoLL1eR: there's an option there.. burn iso image
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, now go to /media and pls do ls -l
<argetlam> Keps yes
<CoLL1eR> I dont see it
<CoLL1eR> it says burn image
<CoLL1eR> and then
<argetlam> Ke
<rafael> CoLL1eR: yep that's it.. burn image
<CoLL1eR> only create image
<Cas1> dr-x------ 1 root root 12288 2006-09-17 22:14 windows
<argetlam> Keps: Bon Echo Beta 2 specifically
<jozzeph> rafael: installing automatx puts me for new problems...
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, you can see the problem here ... right ? you know about the permissions ?
<rafael> CoLL1eR: TOOLS / Burn CD Image
<rafael> CoLL1eR: or DVD image...
<Cas1> no :(
<rafael> jozzeph: which problems?
<rshadow> what is the minimum (most restrictive) file permissions for the /etc/passwd and /etc/group file to still operate?
<jozzeph> it sais: couldnt find the package automatix
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, i suggest you learn it ... soon ... dr-x------- means only the owner can read and execute ...
<XiXaQ> kyja, gnubiff seems nice, but then I have to start evolution when I get new mail and stop it when I want it to disappear?
<Sjek> how can i switch back to metacity in the terminal?
<Keps> argetlam: ok, i wasnt able to import from file either. what you can do is, copy the bookmarks.html file and the bookmarks backup folder from your old firefox profile (if you have) to your current profile. firefox should recognize them then
<rafael> jozzeph: u gotta download it.. please visit getautomatix.com
<afd_> hi! Anyone with experience with r300? I've been reading about it and I'd like to try it. Is it included in the "radeon" xorg driver?
<theqkash> hello
<jozzeph> i was on http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_on_Ubuntu_6.06_Dapper_Drake
<theqkash> I'm from Poland, sorry for my english
<theqkash> I've got a problem with mysql connection
<argetlam> ok thanks Keps
<jozzeph> ok getautomatix.com
<rafael> witamy w ubuntu theqkash :)
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, it means only the root and read and run files ... do this --> sudo chmod 755 /media/windows ... then ls -l again pls
<theqkash> rafael: witaj :}
<rafael> czesc
<theqkash> Here is whole point: http://wklej.org/id/19a1d40d39
<jozzeph> rafael: after sudo apt-get install automatix it won't work  :s
<Cas1> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/windows': Read-only file system
<Cas1> +
<jozzeph> i edited my sourcers list
<rafael> jozzeph: have you added automatix's repository into your sources.list ?
<wickedpuppy> Cas1, you can't change it then ....
<theqkash> Problem was shown to me after problem with energy in the place where server is
<wickedpuppy> !fuse > Cas1
<rafael> have you did apt-get update ?
<rafael> have you done*
<jozzeph> i added deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main
<wickedpuppy> do this to write on the ntfs ..
<jozzeph> # deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main
<jozzeph> yes i also did that
<rafael> jozzeph: then u gotta add the key.. do exactly like it's shown on the page
<wickedpuppy> automatix is not encouraged here .. but you are free to use it .. of course
<theqkash> none, I have do nothing, yesterday there was something with energy and from then there is that problem
<jozzeph> but i did i chcked twice
<theqkash> I can't do nothing with mysql, with password changing too
<jozzeph> rafael: maybe its because i have installed easyubuntu?
<rafael> jozzeph: mmm.. try downloading the .deb file and installin' it with dpkg -i filename.deb
<rafael> jozzeph: mmm.. nope..
<Ych> whats a command line prompt to search for a file?
<rshadow> let me rephrase, will a perm. of 600 for passwd, group, and shadow cause any adverse effect with Ubuntu?
<rafael> Ych: find / -name *string*
<wickedpuppy> Ych, find
<Ych> thanks guys
<wickedpuppy> Ych, find and grep are very useful commands ..
<Ych> whats grep?
<kyja> XiXaQ, sorry, I had to step out. you can make a double click for it in the expert mode of the applet.
<jozzeph> if i only knew in which map is located my alternative beep player
<new2linx> does anyone have knowledge of xffm?
<kyja> XiXaQ, so it can launch evolution or what ever client you use on a double click.
<wickedpuppy> Ych, man grep ...
<jozzeph> dutch radio used to work wit ubuntu 5 and mozilla browser and easy ubuntu
<XiXaQ> kyja, but I still have to stop and start it? I'd like to have it running, but in the background with an icon in the notification area.
<wickedpuppy> Ych, basically grep "string" file ...
<rafael> jozzeph: try runnin' easyubuntu once again.. that might work out for you
<Ych> how does it differ from find?
<argetlam> has anyone had problems with dvds in edgy
<jozzeph> ok rafael
<new2linx> xffm help?
<wickedpuppy> Ych, find ... find files ... grep search for strings from the file
<new2linx> can someone at least tell me how to see a listing of other channels?
<Ych> oh i see
<Ych> thanks, wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> for example for C programmer looking for var "hello" then he can grep "hello" *.c
<kyja> XiXaQ, I guess I dont understand. it tells me when new mail comes. quacks and give a gdm. you can click the gdm to get a preview of the mail. double click the icon to launch the email client and read the full thing. I dont understand what you realy want I guess. sorry
<wickedpuppy> np
<spocky> hello
<theqkash> rafael: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?p=76932#76932
<argetlam> new2linx: /list
<new2linx> argetlam, thanks
<rafael> theqkash: what's that?
<new2linx> argetlam, wait that didn't do anything?
<theqkash> rafael: description of problem in polish ;] 
<lazzareth> How can i setup my ssh server to only alow users to login that are in the group 'sshallowedusers' ?
<rafael> theqkash: sorry.. i don't speak polski
<ed_> does anyone else have trouble mounting xfs on dapper?
<rafael> theqkash: i'm brazilian :)
<argetlam> new2linux what are u using
<new2linx> xchat
<new2linx> xubuntu
<new2linx> dapper
<spocky> I'm in the pain of tryint go get the tvout of my ati 9200 Pro card to be running. As far as I've been reading about this, ati cards are pretty much a pain in the ass for linux users. So If i'd think about getting myself a other graphics card. What low cost chipset would be verry good supportet? Nvidia? Matrox? What brand etc. ?
<argetlam> ok
<XiXaQ> kyja, starting and stopping Evolution takes more resources than simply hiding and showing it.
<argetlam> you should be able to access it in the menus
<rafael> theqkash: from the error message shown there i suppose you've not installed apache
<kyja> XiXaQ, oh ic. you could modify the gdm display of the aplet to show bigger widow to read your mail if it isnt too big. then launch evolution only if you have to. perhaps also there are other solutions. I am looking in the expert config now.
<Ych> anyone here use apache2?
<argetlam> new2linux give me a bit I need to install xchat to figure oute where
<mike_stern> where can i read log file for SSHD?
<mike_stern> other than syslog
<Ych> when i try to restart apache using the apachectl command it tells me 'command not found'
<mike_stern> auth.log
<mike_stern> is there any other file?
<theqkash> rafael: oh, sorry;)
<XiXaQ> kyja, but I'm not interested in only mail. The calendars and other stuff is also useful. I open and close Outlook all the time. It's a waste of resources to start and stop it every five minutes..
<rafael> theqkash: it's ok :)
<rafael> Ych: try: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<kyja> XiXaQ, I understand what you mean now. you want to hide and show the app. hmmm. there must be something one sec
<benjamin> Any one how i rename NFS-icons on the Desktop?
<rshadow> is there a reason that /etc/passwd requires world readable permissions?
<mike_stern> eys
<bbrazil> rshadow: yes
<Ych> rafael, grep: /etc/apache/httpd.conf: No such file or directory      * /usr/sbin/apachectl is not executable, exiting...
<rshadow> bbrazil, can you enlighten me? not very secure.. as it stands any application can dump the contents of those files
<argetlam_> new2linux go to network then channels
<bbrazil> rshadow: there should be nothing sensitive in that file
<argetlam_> says hotkeys are alt+c
<jozzeph> rafael: i found the location of my beep plaayer
<bbrazil> rshadow: all paswrords are now in /etc/shadow
<rafael> jozzeph: have you tried openin' the link with wxvlc ?
<jozzeph> but i havent got the right plugin for my bleep player
<rshadow> bbrazil, no but it does list every valid user on the system, helping narrow down a brute force attack
<jozzeph> wxvlc?
<bbrazil> rshadow: if an attacker has local access, you have bigger problems
<ed_> can someone help with a mount problem i have. the disk is just fine when i use the dapper live cd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25896/
<rshadow> bbrazil, what I am concerned with is that a PHP script can easily output that file (along with /etc/group). While I would hope my scripts are secure, if an attacker were to break them there is no fallback security
<bbrazil> rshadow: you're looking for security through obscurity. That isn't real security
<peter77> hi
<peter77> I fixed my battery monitor problem!!
<Aaron> unbeleivable
<Aaron> i just installed ubuntu, and know its not accepting my password
<peter77> LOL
<Aaron> is there a default password, other than the one you type in during install?
<rshadow> bbrazil, I don't understand how that is security through obscurity.. but I see you point
<musti> hello how does the <code> tags work on the Ubuntu forums?
<Cartas> Anyone here know how to fix problems with ATi graphics cards and not-being-allowed-to-boot-into-Linux? :O
<jrib> musti: [code] 
<jozzeph> rafael: im trying now vlc with wxvlc
<jrib> Aaron: no, only the one you entered
<musti> jrib:[code]  and [/code]  ?
<jrib> musti: yep
<bbrazil> rshadow: anhw
<musti> oki thanks alot
<bbrazil> rshadow: anyway, some stuff will break if you change it
<jozzeph> rafael is gone
<jrib> Aaron: you checked the usual stuff like username is spelled ok, caps lock, etc?
<Cartas> Fatal Server Error: no screens found.
* Cartas cries.
<rshadow> bbrazil, understandable.  I just don't remember anything in /etc being world readable under Gentoo, so it had me wondering is all.
<Aaron> yeah... install wont let you choose a username with a capital letter...
<bimberi> Aaron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<admin_> how do i delete a folder via command line?
<bbrazil> admin_: rmdir
<bimberi> rm -r folder
<jrib> admin_: rmdir if it is empty,  rm -r if you want a recursive delete of everything isnide as well
<admin_> I have a old thinkpad, the BEEP on it is annyoingly loud, how do i stop that beep? (its a system speaker beep)
* bimberi applauds jrib for thoroughness :)
<Cartas> How do I uninstall Ubuntu?
<jrib> Aaron: ok, well just reboot and at the grub menu, select "recovery mode".  Then use the command   passwd your_username_here  to reset the password
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, wrong channel to ask ?
<Cartas> Well, it seems no-one knows how to fix the problem I have with it... so I'll have to just reinstall it :O
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, then reinstall ? why the uninstall ? :P
<Cartas> Well, I have to uninstall it first to install it again :P
<wickedpuppy> ?
<bimberi> Cartas, just choose to format during installation of whatever you choose to replace it
<wickedpuppy> just install ....
<Cartas> Hm
<wickedpuppy> you mean you uninstall windows ?
<Cartas> I'm on Windows atm.
<wickedpuppy> how do you uninstall windows ?
<Cartas> You format the drive.
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, how do you uninstall windows 95 to install windows 98 ?
<wickedpuppy> precisely!!!!!
<Cartas> But, this drive has both Linux & Windows on, and I don't want to rid of Windows.
<kyja> XiXaQ, libevolution-ruby1.8 do anything for you? you could write a lighter app to query evolution data.
<Cartas> The partition-manager thing looks kind of strange ,and I don't want to risk formatting my Windows installation also :S
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, then don't format windows partition ....
<bimberi> and back up before playing with any partition manager
<XiXaQ> kyja, well, notification is ok. I can fix that with gnubiff. Is there a way to show and hide a running application?
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, then can't help ya there .. since you yourself told us the answer already ..
<Cartas> What would be best if I could just fix my problem :(
<webofunn1> hello , i have a problem with my GNOME PPP please help me
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, learn how to use fdisk/cfdisk ?
<Cartas> When I boot up, I can't get into Linux, just the command-line interface :o
<jozzeph> the vlc finally solved my problem for dutch radio online
<sarrus> hello guys
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, so your X is screwed ?
<jozzeph> leaving now bye
<kyja> XiXaQ, there must be but I dont know what it is at this time. maybe if we look in the man pages we can at least get terminal commands to work with gdm windows.
<sarrus> I have installed edgy
<Cartas> I have the error: 'Fatal Server Error: no screens found.'
<Cartas> After installing ATi drivers.
<kyja> Cartas, #ubuntu+1
<Cartas> Must be some way to get it back to how it was...
<sarrus> and latest Nvidia + Aiglx
<sarrus> but i' have some problem with compiz
<XiXaQ> sarrus, Edgy is in beta. Please join #Ubuntu+1
<sarrus> thank you
<CoLL1eR> Help, How do I boot from CD with GRUB?
<hpnadig> anyone using Intel dual core with Ubuntu here?
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg done this ?
<Cartas> Yes
<Gimpy|teamgenoci> hey
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, you boot from cd from bios .. not grub
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, it doesn't help ?
<Cartas> I get screen after screen of instructions and such.
<Cartas> Well, I've changed the stuff in there, but I have no idea what half of the things od.
<Cartas> do*
<Cartas> Maybe I'm setting things incorrectly? :O
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, bingo
<Gimpy|teamgenoci> anybody know where I can get a wireless driver wrapper for a linksys card?
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: I tryed that I clicked cd then it took a minute and then went to GRUB
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, you click cd ?
<Cartas> But what am I doing wrong? That's the problem, hm...
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: Yes does that mean I burned the ISO wrong?
<wickedpuppy> Cartas, eh ah ... can't help ya there ... your hardware
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, where do you see the cd option ?
* Otacon22 SMAU 2006: leaving
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: When I turn on computer I press esc to go to boot menu and  Ichoose CD
<XiXaQ> kyja, a gdm window is a general window in GNOME?
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, correct ..
<wickedpuppy> btw do this .. go to windows/linux whatever ... and load the cd .. what do you see ? files ?
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: then it like shows a black screen for a minute then it goes to GRUB
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: yes  Isee a ISO file on the CD
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, i think you burned it as a data cd ...
<kyja> XiXaQ, its the desktop manager of gnome but I am thinking that is not it. now I am looking in man xorg
<wickedpuppy> thats what i think
<tpm> Cartas: to get it "how it was" type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, change the line that says driver "ati" to driver "vesa"
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, you should burn it as image
<Cartas> Thanks <3
* Cartas makes babies with tpm.
<wickedpuppy> ?
<kyja> no xorg cant be
<wickedpuppy> make babies? hope one of you is a girl
<Cartas> Maybe we'll make them out of snow or something, wickedpuppy!
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: I click on the TOP burn dvd image in gnomebaker
<Cartas> Snowbabies!
<kyja> there is no info on pid
<Cartas> I hope this works, tpm, old chap! :)
<kyja> hehe
<Aaron> yay
<Aaron> im in
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, i don't know gnomebaker .... can't help ya there ... i can help with k3b
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: I tryed it install k3b and it didnt work
<tpm> Cartas: if it doesn't we'll try seomthing else
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, error pls ?
<Aaron> i want to install thunderbird with the Lightning (calender) .xpi
<Aaron> what would be easiest way
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: 1 sec let me install it again
<XiXaQ> what is a D-BUS message?
<argetlam_> okay I have my music collection on a windows file server which I can see going through Ubuntus default network setup
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to update ubuntu 6.06 to edgy?
<argetlam_> but how can I get Rhythymbox to see it
<wickedpuppy> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wickedpuppy> argetlam_, is it mounted ?
<tpm> SuperMiguel: sudo sed -i -e 's/dapper/edgy/' /etc/apt/sources.list ... sudo apt-get update ... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tpm> SuperMiguel: backup your sources.list FIRST
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: it worked now
<argetlam_> wickedpuppy: i didn't intentionally mount the partitions no
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, of course it does :P
<wickedpuppy> argetlam_, then the programs can't see it
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: Now which one do  I choose?
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: to burn the ISO to dvd
<tpm> SuperMiguel: read ubotu's link first tho
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, tools -> burn DVD iso
<argetlam_> wheres a tut to say how to mount a network drive
<wickedpuppy> the load the image in it ... it should do md5
<wickedpuppy> argetlam_, network as in samba ?
<kraut> moin
<SuperMiguel> tpm: what do i have to do next
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: Do i have to wait for the md5 checksum to load ?
<tpm> SuperMiguel: What have you done so far?
<kyja> XiXaQ, sorry I could not help more.
<wickedpuppy> CoLL1eR, yup
<argetlam_> wickedpuppy: I would assume so as its a windows comp
<fredrik> hi, i need help, trying to download google notebook on to my browser but nothing is happening. Running on latest UBUNTU version
<wickedpuppy> argetlam_, then smbmount
<aaron_> wow, i feel cool
<defcon8> hello
<wickedpuppy> federic, #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<SuperMiguel> tpm: i did that dist-update
<SuperMiguel> tpm: then it pup up an screen to install like 400 of updates
<argetlam_> thx wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> np
<tpm> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... if you say yes it will download all the upgrades.
<SuperMiguel> and when i restart the computer it tells me that i cant start the xserver
<SuperMiguel> do i have to do something else?
<defcon8> I'm having quite a bit of trouble with my wireless card. The network is wep password free and manual IP (no dhcp). I have it on channel 11 and on managed mode. iwlist scan finds my wireless router fine. I have configured with what I think is called wlassistant. It seems to be able to connect to the router, but when it tries to test the connection, nothing happens
<defcon8> can anyone tell me what the problem could be? In the options, I had specified ip as 192.168.1.2 and gateway as 192.168.1.1
<tpm> SuperMiguel: type uname -a what does it say?
<defcon8> mask as 255.255.255.0
<SuperMiguel> i had to format
<SuperMiguel> my drive
<Ropechoborra> what does this service do?  netbios-dgm (udp/138) ?
<SuperMiguel> it wasnt leting me go in
<defcon8> anyone?
<aaron_> I'm now using irc on ubuntu
<Aaron2> does anyone know how to have multiple windows in irssi
<jrib> Aaron2: /window new,  but you can just join a channel and a new window gets created
<tpm> defcon8: Do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<jrib> Aaron2: the key is that you can switch with ctrl-n, ctrl-p  or  alt-#  where # is the window number
<Aaron2> wow
<Aaron2> it works!
<Wolfpaws> hi. How do you remove broken / conflicting packages?
<SuperMiguel> sudo apt-get remove <name of the package>
<Aaron2> next thing, how do i change resolution
<Ramunas> hello
<enyc> Ramunas: meepmeep
<Ramunas> anybody here has AMD 64 Athlon CPU ?
<Wolfpaws> SuperMiguel: Nope, I can't... It complains about the package.
<mtyhome> hi
<Aaron2> i have athlon 64 laptop
<andi5> hello... can somebody tell me how to remove a remote bug watch in launchpad/malone? thanks in advance
<Wolfpaws> Ramunas: I do, but I have 32-bit distro
<tpm> Wolfpaws: type sudo apt-get -f install
<Wolfpaws> hm
<Ramunas> Wolfpaws: same here, it scales its frequency depending on load, right?
<SuperMiguel> Wolfpaws: sudo apt-get remove -purge <name of the package
<Wolfpaws> SuperMiguel: Oh, cool!
<bimberi> andi5, try asking in #launchpad as well
<SuperMiguel> Wolfpaws: it work?
<andi5> bimberi: ok, thanks
<Ramunas> Wolfpaws: when it changes the frequency, my screen flickers, do you experience this?
<SuperMiguel> Ramunas: is the monitor not the processor
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: please explain
<Cartas> tpm:  Thanks old chap!
<mtyhome> i need to recompile kernel...where do i find /proc/config.gz ?
<Wolfpaws> wooho! Workies! YAy! Thanks, Super  :)
<Ramunas> btw, my VGA card is integrated one
<SuperMiguel> Ramunas: did you try to change the ressolution?
<andi5> mtyhome: there is also /boot/config-*
<mtyhome> thx andi5
<SuperMiguel> system>preferecnce>screen resolution?
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: no, I didn't, but it only happens when CPU changes its frequency
<Ramunas> so I doubt that its the monitor
<__zer0__> Can someone help me? after applying the Updates (from the orange button in taskbar) and rebooting, My screen is VERY dim.. except for the X cursor.. bootup and shutdown are normal.. but once you get in to the login screen it goes DIM
<__zer0__> can anyone help?
<SuperMiguel> ramunas
<SuperMiguel> are you overclicking it?
<SuperMiguel> overclocking*
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: nope, default Athlon 64 3200+
<SuperMiguel> why does it change it frequency?
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: to save energy, and to give out less heat
<SuperMiguel> desactivate that function on the bios :S
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: no other way around?
<spk> hi
<SuperMiguel> are you using any eyecandy to see when your processor change it frequency?
<andi5> there is a nice gnome applet for processor steppings... let it be blue :)
<Ramunas> SuperMiguel: default gnome panel, but it happen without it too
<spk> i'm searching known_hosts for ssh keys, but i can't find it...where is it?
<Ramunas> I mean built in frequency monitor in gnome panel
<andi5> spk: ~/.ssh?
<spk> andi5 no it's not there
<SuperMiguel> ramunas
<SuperMiguel> desacativate it on the bios to see
<SuperMiguel> if thast the problem
<spk> i should do something like delete known_hosts because i've changed clients public keys
<mercur> i wanted to make my windows partiton smaller and my ubuntu /home partition larger. but there went something wrong and now my /home is "unallocated" how do i get my files on my /home back?
<traveller> i'm trying to compile a driver but i get a a warning before it stops compiling: "/usr/src/linux/drivers/scsi/scsi_module.c:54: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type"
<traveller> am i missing something?
<spk> but i've no known_hosts file at all!
<andi5> spk: but you know that you accepted adding some keys to this file?
<spk> yhea i accepted (wrote yes at the connection) many times
<andi5> spk: did you play with sudo?
<SuperMiguel> how can i mount a ext3 hard drive
<spk> what you mean
<jrib> SuperMiguel: system > administration > disks
<spk> i always connected by standard ssh simpleuser@ip
<andi5> spk: you may look in another users home directory
<andi5> ok
<SuperMiguel> with a comand line
<spk> i've tried also "find / -name known_host" but no success
<CoLL1eR> wickedpuppy: It didnt work
<jrib> SuperMiguel: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdfoo /path/to/mount/directory
<andi5> SuperMiguel: mount $disk $target_dir -t ext3?
<__zer0__> Can someone help me!? My screen is REALLY dark since running Ubuntus updates!
<andi5> spk: you may start ssh by strace and look at its output,... maybe it can show you more info
<mercur>  i wanted to make my windows partiton smaller and my ubuntu /home partition larger. but there went something wrong and now my /home is "unallocated" how do i get my files on my /home back?
<spk> i think that ubuntu creates that file in a different location, that's why i had to create .ssh directory in my home directory just to create a brand new authorized_keys2 file
<andi5> spk: at least i have a ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<amee2k> hi all
<CoLL1eR> someone help
<spk> that's impossible...damn, i'm working on a brand new ubuntu 6.06 install, i know that it should be there but it is not
<SuperMiguel> i can read to it
<SuperMiguel> but i can't write :
<andi5> spk: but you have a .ssh directory?
<spk> andi5: i created it to put into a new authorized_key2
<dalfz> What is referred to as "the X root window"? is it the desktop?
<spk> andi5: but before that there was not .ssh directory
<andi5> spk: did you chmod it to 700?
<amee2k> Q: why can't i 'mount -o loop' a CD image from a read-only mounted NFS share?
<amee2k> http://h0x.net/p/?x=144
<amee2k> i already tried setting permissions to 777 on the file and the directory it is in - no effect
<jrib> SuperMiguel: what are the permissions on it?
<tk> amee2k: if its read-only, you cant change permissions....
<spk> never touched it, simple user-created directory
<andi5> spk: then go chmod :)
<amee2k> i ssh'ed in to the server
<amee2k> only the share is exported read-only
<spk> but it works, i mean that authorized_keys2 was working, but now, changing public keys and than authorized_keys2...i should also renew known_hosts
<amee2k> any ideas?
<andi5> spk: 755 is unsafe, ssh should have told you... i could guess it simply did not create known_hosts because of that
<odyssevs> Is there anything on the Ubuntu CD which allows mp3s to be played?
<spk> but it's impossible because when i connected ssh asked me the usual yes/no question, so he had to write it somewhere i think
<jrib> odyssevs: do you need it to be on the cd or can you use the online repositories?
<andi5> spk: did it ask the second time?
<odyssevs> jrib, must be on the cd.
<amee2k> hm... i can mount the image when i copy it to a local hard drive. why can't i mount it directly while still on NFS?
<spk> no only on the first connection, then stop
<jrib> odyssevs: ok I ask because I'm not sure what is on the cd, so I have to guess.  Is xmms on there?
<odyssevs> apt-cache returns only libflac7
<__zer0__> xmms isnt installed by default.. but.. rythmbox is
<__zer0__> there are a few others but i forget
<spk> also "sudo find / -name known_hosts" returns nothing....i'm becoming crazy
<__zer0__> odyssevs, try rythmbox
<jrib> __zer0__: rhythmbox won't play mp3's without installing the gstreamer packages right?
<andi5> spk: did you chmod the damn directory at least?
<superkirbyartist> I would like to import thunderbird mail unto two PCs.
<kyja> andi5, easy with the language.
<__zer0__> jrib, dunno
<spk> andi5: calm domn...just done it, and i have the same problem again
<andi5> spk: so why is calling ssh with strace impossible? you did not tell me.... does ssh refuse to work then?
<odyssevs> Nope, rhythmbox doesn't like to do mp3s.
<__zer0__> letuth me see..
<spk> now i'm trying to connect from a Putty (windows) so i've no a clear error, just trying ssh linux session from another client now
<__zer0__> ive got my cd right here
<odyssevs> totem-gstreamer is installed, so I presume the libs for gstreamer are.
<spk> andi5 if a brand new client connects to the server, i have the RSA key question (yes/no) as usual
<odyssevs> No applications for GPS position displaying? =(
<andi5> at the client?
<kdean06> Does anyone have a recommendation for a good program to do video screen captures so I can show off Berly to my Windows friends?
<spk> this is the output (i've cleared the ip) Warning: Permanently added 'notknownhost' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<XiXaQ> kyja, You were very helpful. :) thanks.
<SuperMiguel> how can i know my ubuntu version?
<jrib> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ed_> can someone help with a mount problem i have. the disk is just fine when i use the dapper live cd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25896/ ... it's really driving me crazy, i've no idea why this is not working. the kernel config supports xfs,otherwise the other xfs partitions would not mount
<kyja> XiXaQ, your welcome
<odyssevs> cat /etc/lsb-release shows the version
<odyssevs> still wondering what lsb stands for.
<ubutom> linux standars base, i think
<andi5> spk: you saw this at the putty (windows) client, right? is there a known_hosts on this machine now?
<ed_> odyssevs, linux standard base
<ubutom> *d
<ed_> its a guide for distros to comply to so that binary products can interface with things in a standard location
<GnarusLeo> using open-ssh server ... how you do a "sudo" if i remote ssh from another machine .. it wont take my password
<odyssevs> ed, sure but it is peculiar to ubuntu surely?
<odyssevs> I don't recall seeing lsb-release in any other distro.
<ed_> odyssevs, why bother with it
<odyssevs> Why bother asking?
<ed_> why bother with lsb at all
<odyssevs> Why indeed.
<andi5> GnarusLeo: you can sudo locally, but if you ssh to the machine and run sudo then.... it will not take your password?
<GnarusLeo> andi5, correct
<andi5> GnarusLeo: does it say something? or does the ssh log file say something?
<GnarusLeo> andi5, just "wrong password"
<GnarusLeo> andi5, ah .. but I am not a super user i think!
<tk> just got Beryl working... very interesting... apparently Konversation doesnt work very well with it though :(
<GnarusLeo> andi5, how do I set a new user to be a super user
<spk> andi5: i'm in an office right now, i'm chatting from a windows+putty machine (the one that connects no more because of the new public key), but i've tried to connect to the server from another linux machine behind me (never connected before) and i got the question and a working shell
<Ych> i need some apache help, is there a good channel for that anyone knows?
<tk> #apache maybe?
<odyssevs> #apache on undernet.org too.
<SuperMiguel> how can i know
<SuperMiguel> how is connected to my computer
<whyameye> I want to write a script that a user can click on on the Desktop. I wrote the script but instead of executing when I double-click it, the gedit editor opens. What am I doing wrong?
<SuperMiguel> like using my ssh server or irc server
<odyssevs> netstat not good enough for you?
<odyssevs> SuperMiguel.
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu, I've completed the first stage and rebooted but in the stage where it says "configuring the base system..." I keep getting the error message "ID "1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes". After five minutes it goes back to "configuring", and then the disabled again, in an infinite loop... any ideas on how to fix this?
<frogzoo> GnarusLeo: you don't - use sudo
<andi5> spk: full stop for me please :) ... why cannot you connect from putty/win (B) to A (server/ubuntu?), but from C (behind you)? does that really have to do with known_hosts?
<argetlam_> anyone know how to handle space when trying to mount samba shares
<GnarusLeo> frogzoo, ok ..
<odyssevs> is there a way to print raw data from a serial port?
<frogzoo> GnarusLeo: but you need to add them to the 'admin' group
<SuperMiguel> andi5: what are you tring to do?
<Ych> thanks odyssevs
<frogzoo> odyssevs: cat /dev/ttyS0
<andi5> SuperMiguel: me?
<SuperMiguel> yep
<andi5> SuperMiguel: i am trying to help spk, but i am not very successful at the moment :)
<SuperMiguel> what does spk need :P
<andi5> spk needs you ;-)
<odyssevs> frogzoo, have my GPS hooked up.. not seeing a thing, is that normal? (GPS is set to transmit data).
<spk> andi5 that's because on the windows+putty i've pageant, that work as an agent....if from this windows+putty i connect "without" pageant (so the putty istance ask me the password) it works
<SuperMiguel> spk: what do you need to do?
<SuperMiguel> spk: i dont get your question
<spk> the problem is in the new public key i put into pageant
<SuperMiguel> aja?
<SuperMiguel> whats wrong with it
<andi5> it is new!
<malaka_silent> hello
<andi5> NIH
<malice_> Does anyone know where else I can get this file? I need it for wine. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/release.asp?ReleaseID=32831
<frogzoo> odyssevs: you should see something, have you used stty to check line rate & settings?
<Zaggynl> malice_, :he download you requested is unavailable. If you continue to see this message when trying to access this download, go to the "Search for a Download" area on the Download Center home page.
<Zaggynl> malice_, uhh which thing do you need?
<malaka_silent> I am booting Ubuntu live CD and when I click on Start or Install Ubuntu I get: Uncomporessing Linux..... \n incomplete literal tree \n --System Halted
<SuperMiguel> malaka_silent: try to press f6 and type acpi=off
<spk> the question is: why i don't have known_hosts in my ~/.ssh folder? and before that why i had to create .ssh folder manually after first connection? so the third question is...where is ubuntu 6.06 ssh writing his configurations?
<malice_> Zaggynl: I want to install winamp so I can watch video I want the me one
<odyssevs> frogzoo, no, I haven't used stty. At this point all I want is to see /any/ sort of data, as useless as it might be.
<malaka_silent> ok SuperMiguel I am going to test it
<malaka_silent> thanks a lot
<gzevspero> What is the swap partition used for? If it's too small, can that cause problems with installing/loading ubuntu?
<Zaggynl> malice_, you can watch any video in ubuntu without wine
<malice_> Zaggynl: I need it for sidenet
<str47> sup
<StAfZe6> Hello
<frogzoo> odyssevs: why not connect to the serial port with minicom/kermit ?
<Zaggynl> malice_, sidenet?
<StAfZe6> secret
<str47> investigating
<frogzoo> odyssevs: if you don't set the line rate properly, bad things happen, including the port locking up so you won't see anything
<malice_> Zaggynl: wine-config-sidenet-1.9.2-test2
<frogzoo> odyssevs: check out setserial, or use minicom/kermit to set the line rate
<odyssevs> frogzoo, with who? Oh. Nothing permanently damaging I hope.
<andi5> spk: about which computer are you talking now? i guess putty and ubuntu are incompatible ;-) so do you mean the server?
<Zaggynl> malice_, I'm sorry I'm unfamiliar with sidenet
<malice_> Zaggynl: well anyways you know how there is streaming audio
<odyssevs> frog, Neither programme appears to be available on the CD. (Machine has no network capability.)
<Zaggynl> malice_, okay, but you can play that with xmms to
<malice_> Zaggynl: well winamp also had it for video
<andi5> spk: did you search for known_hosts on the putty machine?
<malice_> Zaggynl: and I can not play that with xmms
<Zaggynl> malice_, tried it with mplayer? or perhaps kmplayer for a nice gui
<spk> andi5 before changing private and public key in putty+pageant i used to connect to the ubuntu_server without any problem
<malice_> Zaggynl: I believe I did I will check again, not kmplayer
<Zaggynl> okay
<andi5> i have no clue about pageant..... and topic suggest i do not have to :)
<Dzany> hello! I have problem.I tried to install ubuntu 6.06 for 64 processors.I have old monitor which can't go to 1024x768.I tried to load lower resolution,but it always go in 1024x768.Is there any solution to lower installation resolution?
<BrianB04> Good morning all.
<Zaggynl> 'morning
<spk> but you know that if the client change the public key, the known_hosts reference works no more, so the linux machine use to say that this is a possible "middle attack", the solution should be to renew the known_hosts file by deleting it or something like that...but i have no known_hosts
<BrianB04> How goes it this morning?
<spk> andi5 ok i mean that it is a difficult boring thing for being saturday
<spk> i'll reboot the whole office
<spk> thank's...bye
<der0b> morning folks, can anyone tell me how to label a vfat volume?
<GnarusLeo> root@kimmern-laptop:/home/kimmern# ifconfig eth1 up
<GnarusLeo> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Timer expired
<GnarusLeo>  <--- anyone know what this is?
<BrianB04> I'm just messing with the LiveCD of Ubuntu before wiping my Suse install. I have to say, to any devels in here, I'm impressed.
<andi5> SuperMiguel: did you understand that?
<andi5> okok
<deadly_venom> how can i activate my wireless nic in Ubuntu? Any special commands ?
<jpjacobs> hi, i want to change the default background (the one that newly created users get), to my background via the gconftool, how do i do this?
<malaka_silent> I typed F6 and then I added "acpi=off" <ENTER> and I got the same error message
<malice_> Zaggynl: ok got it to work I just opened up the pls (PLaylist) copy and paste the url and it plays in Mplayer, thanks. Does anyone know of a program that searches for streaming video?
* <thedcm!i=thedcm@adsl-71-157-175-237.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net>  requested unknown ctcp WHITEPOWER  from #ubuntu
<BrianB04> Hey, what was Compiz forked off into, what is the name?
<Zaggynl> malice_, you're welcome :)
<malaka_silent> any ideas?
<GnarusLeo> Is there a command for checking wich wireless adapter I have?
<MrFeetio> !.ccd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<markeib> how can i let my soundcards be re checked?
<MrFeetio> ok i have a .ccd/.cue/.img/.sub what program can burn/mount them?
<MrFeetio> i know clonecd can but clonecd is for windows
<XiXaQ> is there any alternatives to MS Exchange, like Evolution is an alternative to MS Outlook?
<XiXaQ> preferably a compatible one?
<BrianB04> OpenGroupware is the one that springs to mind XiXaQ
<whyameye> I have a script that runs great with sudo but doesn't return with gksudo. What is the difference between these 2 that I am missing?
<XiXaQ> BrianB04, is that compatible with MS Exchange?
<BrianB04> Compatible meaning drop in replacement, or compatible as in will work with Outlook?
<andi5> jpjacobs: first take a look at /etc/gconf/2/path and choose a reasonable path, i guess xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults (mandatory see at the top)
<andi5> jpjacobs: then you can set the key with gconftool-2 --config-source=$source
<XiXaQ> BrianB04, I'd like to have some Ubuntu pcs and some Windows XP pcs. Ubuntu users should use Evolution, while Windows users should use Outlook. I'd like to have a linux server to serve both user classes.
<Dzany> Can somebody,please tell me how to lower installation resolution?
<andi5> Dzany: system->settings->resolution?
<XiXaQ> Dzany, could you elaborate on that?
<BrianB04> XiXaQ: Yes, it will work with both Evolution and Outlook. Now, I have yet to mess with it, have read into it to do away with my exchange license.
<malaka_silent> I am trying to boot from Ubuntu live CD and I get "Uncomporessing Linux..... incomplete literal tree --System halted" then I tryed again with F6 acpip=off and I got the same error message, any ideas?
<andi5> jpjacobs: and please tell me whether this works.... i have never tried that :)
<Biff> malaka_silent: bad cd maybe?
<malaka_silent> maybe
<malaka_silent> but someone else has install linux from that particular CD
<Biff> have you tried memtest? www.memtest.org
<malaka_silent> no
<Biff> it should be on the ubuntu cd aswell
<malaka_silent> yes it is
<malaka_silent> should I try
<Biff> when you boot, it should be an option (if i recall correctly)
<malaka_silent> yes yes
<grub_booter> i have an old laptop here with a broken dvd drive which i'd like to reinstall with xubuntu - it currently has mdk 10.1 on it - only, the dvd drive is broken, so i can't boot it with a cd, but can use a floppy if need be - it's usb 1 with no option to boot off an external dvd - it doesn't have an inbuilt nic, so pcmcia only - the only options i can think of is to take the drive out and install it on another laptop or transplant the drive i
<Biff> worth a shot maybe =)
<linex> hola
<malaka_silent> well ok
<malaka_silent> I am going to give it a shot
<jpjacobs> andi5: thanks, i'm gonna try that
<linex> hello
<BrianB04> XiXaQ: I /believe/ it comes on a LiveCD, so you could drop it into an old PC, and see what it's like.
<malaka_silent> Biff: when I tryed F6 I just typed acpi=off and hit enter. That's correct, right?
<BrianB04> XiXaQ: Yea, it does: Instant OGO
<ace> hey guys i was wondering if there is any easy way of changing from the 64bit version of ubuntu that i downloaded to the 32bit version?
<reza> .
<reza> hi guys
<Biff> malaka_silent: try "linux noapic acpi=off" i think
<Dzany> I tried to install ubuntu 6.06 64 version,but i have monitor that can't go in 1024x768. I tried to lower resolution of installation,but i couldn't.
<malaka_silent> in the command line, right?
<reza> i have updated my system to edgy and now the system can not run the Xserver
<Biff> yup
<Melio> reza what video card do you have
<BrianB04> XiXaQ: Ick, to connect outlook using OGO, you have to buy the plugin.
<malaka_silent> ok
<malaka_silent> brbr
<Dzany> Can somebody tell me how to do it?
<Melio> dzany what video card do you have?
<reza> help help help i need my lovely PC, i have upgraded to edgy and Xserver can not run :(
<Guido93> Guido93
<Melio> reza, again what video card do you have
<XiXaQ> BrianB04, OGO?
<XiXaQ> BrianB04, opengroupware.org?
<reza> Melio: it is onboard intel, and sorry i am in text base i didn't see ur message
<Melio> reza it's ok
<BrianB04> Yea. And that plugin, unfortunetly, is 150 euro per license...jeez.
<Melio> reza, the output of your xorg.conf needs to be changed -
<Melio> reza, is your computer using a flatpanel external monitor, or is this a laptop
<reza> Melio: it is a flatpanel ... Samsusng syncmaster
<deadly_venom> I want to log on to ROOT (using GUI) .. what is the password?
<deadly_venom> (default)
<MissLady> anyone can help me please ?  I use Ubuntu and my cable modem don't work since installation.
<bbrazil> deadly_venom: there isn't one. use gksudo
<Melio> there's no root?
<Melio> can I make a root in ubuntu?
<bbrazil> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Melio> ehh.. goodneough I guess
<reza> Melio: do you know how can i solve this? :)
<Melio> reza, edit xorg.conf
<Melio> reza, I know your not real familar with vi <-- software to edit files
<odyssevs> MissLady, your machine linked by ethernet straight ot the modem?
<Melio> you may have jed or something installed that's easyer to use as a text editor in console
<Melio> I'm not sure what ubuntu comes with
<reza> Melio: what should i change? , Melio i use and love vim :)
<Melio> there may even be a script
<odyssevs> ubuntu comes with vim
<Melio> reza, there may be an xorg config script
<Melio> anyone know?
<odyssevs> sudo -s
<Melio> her flatpanel is taking too much freqency so I'm guessing she needs to remove some lines from her xorg.conf for her monitor
<MissLady> odyssevs yes
<Astrophix> Hola...
<odyssevs> MissLady, any other network adapters you want to use?
<MissLady> odyssevs but not with ethernet... with usb cable
<deadly_venom> bbrazil so, i can't access root (from gui)
<odyssevs> MissLady, *DSL?
<Dzany> I have ati radeon x1300pro.Sorry because of my lag
<jpjacobs> andi5: yes that works indeed(except that the readonly has to be readwrite ;))
<odyssevs> or cable?
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means?
<bbrazil> deadly_venom: as I said, use gksudo
<MissLady> odyssevs DSL
<reza> Melio: i searched for xorg.conf no such file on my system
<Melio> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Melio> reza it's always in /etc/X11/
<JJK> Just installed lamp, it boots.. it gives an Error 18 on GRUB loading..
<odyssevs> MissLady, ok, who makes the modem?
<Astrophix> Looks like a HD problem, but I can't find confirmation...
<Melio> Editing or rather saving /etc/X11/xorg.conf needs root authorization, this means you must type sudo ./xorg-edit
<reza> Melio: oh, yes it is there :"> what should i change then?
<MissLady> odyssevs i use cable modem... when i boot to ubuntu my modem pc activity light don't work
<MissLady> odyssevs Motorola SurfBoard 5101
<JJK> has someone an idea? it seems to be that my hd is to big :\
<odyssevs> JJK, update the bios, if necessary.
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means?
<Astrophix> Looks like a HD problem, but I can't find confirmation...
<odyssevs> or check jumpers.. make sure you haven't capped it.
<odyssevs> MissLady, standby.
<grub_booter> JJK: yeah - seen that before - i worked around by partitioning a smallish /boot partition at the start of the disk (8gig iirc)
<MissLady> odyssevs it's bizarre because with live-cd all worked
<Melio> reza this would be a lot easyer if i ran ubuntu :P
<MissLady> ok odyssevs
<Melio> reza scroll down and find stuff that looks liek video card configs
<JJK> if i start the installation and then partion can you help me out when i get there?
<Melio> you might see freqencies
<Melio> like 60hz or something
<Melio> or 60 - 80
<RobM_[away] > Hi all :-)
<grub_booter> reza: i would search for "1024x768" and remove all entries in Section "Screen" which are >= to that
<RobM_[away] > Away!?
<JJK> grub_booter: can you help me if i start the installation over and then partion?
<odyssevs> MissLady, I suspect you're on PPPoE?
<reza> grub_booter : should i remove all modes like 1024x768 and the rest?
<Melio> cable internet is usualy not PPPoE
<Melio> it would be if she had to login
<djuuss> Hi, does anyone know how to enable the 'nvidia x server settings' without running the program? like, appending them in a config file somewhere
<Melio> dhcp should be configured and that's all - her mac address has not changed
<chicken_Fire> Hi there. Where could I find changlogs for ubuntu packages?? at http://pacakges.ubunut.com, I can only see the debian changlog...
<odyssevs> Melio, aye but she's using an ADSL USB modem.
<MissLady> odyssevs what's is PPPoE ?
<grub_booter> reza: that's what i'd do - might not be the only thing you need to do (frequency info might need changing for example)
<reza> Melio: there is a big part dedicated to monitor written syncmaster and having alot of modes like 1024x768 etc. depth and also graphic card info
<MissLady> odyssevs sorry for my poor english
<odyssevs> Melio, a Motorola SB5101.
<Melio> reza change all the modes to 800x600
<grub_booter> JJK: well, should all be simple via the ui installer - though take care - the partitioning tool is a bit fragile...
<RobMau> I've been hit by a nasty problem with libnss-ldap: I've configured ldap based hosts lookup, and now nss doesn't work anymore. No logins :-/
<JJK> this is what i have: IDE1 master (hda) - 320/1 gb WDC WD3200JB-00KFAO // $1 primary 319gb b ext 3 /media/hda1   #5logical 764.9 gb F swap
<Melio> odyssevs,  the problem is she's using a dsl modem, with Usb then
<Melio> ubuntu isnt looking to usb for it's network connectivity
<infbliss> does the dapper drake dvd have xfce package in it
<Dzany> is there a text installation of Ubuntu 6.06?
<Melio> it need to be configured to use the usb port
<grub_booter> JJK: i found that i couldn't go back after doing the manual partitioning anyway...
<JJK> grub_booter: so resize #1 and make #? bot..
<RobMau> I've been able to shutdown the ldap server, and usually that solves similar problems, but I'm still locked out
<MissLady> Melio ok but why with live-cd it was work ?
<JJK> grub_booter: it doesnt matter if anything gets lost
<Melio> MissLady, you would be better off using the network cable that can be connected to your dsl modem to the network card on your computer if you have one
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means? Looks like a HD problem (pc reboots while booting windows), but I can't find confirmation...
<Melio> MissLady,  differnt detection methods
<infbliss> Dzany:yes, you can choose it from the menu that appears when you boot from the cd
<grub_booter> JJK: yeah - that makes things easier :-)
<Melio> MissLady,  it will work on your ubuntu install provided you configure some basic configs. which I'm not sure
<odyssevs> MissLady, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<Melio> there you go
<MissLady> Melio i know but i can't use ethernet cable for problems
<JJK> grub_booter: resized to 310.3 gb.. have 9gb free for what.. boot?
<Dzany> i couldn't find it.What should i press?
<HexDump> hi all
<ord> please someone can help me with the ati driver? I can't install him
<infbliss> Dzany:you booted from the cd right
<Dzany> yes
<MissLady> thx a lot odyssevs and Melio :) i'll look url
<Melio> MissLady,  no problem, good luck
<MissLady> thx ;p
<infbliss> Dzany:then you should find a menu item that says "Install in text mode"
<argetlam_> I managed to mount my windows network drives so that I can read and execute as a normal user
<JJK> #1 primari #6 logica /boot #5 logical swap
<argetlam_> how can I set them up to be able to write
<argetlam_> I tride using sudo/root with chmod
<JJK> grub_booter: should that be oke then?
<odyssevs> MissLady, good luck.
<grub_booter> JJK: yeah - /boot - should be the first partitition - then the / and then some swap
<ord> someone?
<MissLady> thx odyssevs :)
<hsihh> i used kubuntu of vmware,it worked ok. but after new virtual-installation there is no sound in vmware player. what`s wrong?
<reza> Melio: done! should i kill and run gdm now?
<grub_booter> JJK: i think so :-) - suck it and see i guess
<HexDump> I got some problems will volume control. I have a keyboard from logitech that has a volume wheel. When I use it a volume windows apears but it remains stuck at 0 whatever I move the volume wheel. By the wall, xmms volume control doesnt seems to fork neither. I put sound off for example but it doesn affect mixer, I have to go to the mixer manually and put it all way down. Any help please?
<Dzany> i'll try to find it,tnx anyway
<zool2005> hi all, is there a program that I can use to quickly transfer the contents of a ftp directory to my computer?  gFTP keeps stalling
<reza> Melio: i tried: sudo gdm and sudo Xorg same problem again in both cases :(
<JJK> grub_booter: making #1 boot i think thats better
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means? Looks like a HD problem (pc reboots while booting windows), but I can't find confirmation...
<ord> someone know how to install the ati 9200se?
<grub_booter> JJK: yeah - probably
<imac1701> How do I stop ubuntu from dialing up on boot?
<Kyja> tuxin farm
<reza> grub_booter there is nothing about frequency in the file i changed all modes to 800x600 only but still same problem, any clue?
<uNfOrGiViNg> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<ord> someone?
<chicken_Fire> Hi there. Where could I find changlogs for ubuntu packages?? at http://pacakges.ubunut.com, I can only see the debian changlog...
* macsim is away: je suis cach
<grub_booter> reza: remind me what the monitor was again?
<reza> grub_booter : syncmaster 793 samsung flat
<reza> grub_booter : i only kept 800x600 mode should i remove that too?
<AllanK> hey
<reza> grub_booter: modes are defined for different Depths and the default depth is 24
<AllanK> someone here say something
<uNfOrGiViNg> something
<AllanK> huahuahua
<AllanK> great
<grub_booter> could try a different default depth...
<JediMaster> hey all, I've just started getting some problems with mouse lag, only started today, can't figure it out, It may be all of X freezing for a split second every few seconds
<grub_booter> reza: i would suggest you google on monitor and xorg.conf - i'm sure all will become clear...
<JediMaster> wondering if anyone has any ideas? maybe some irq conflict, or kernel upgrade?
<Kyja> thousands of square feet of wild tuxin wildlife reserve for the tuxin to graze, and mate and do all there tuxin things.
<reza> grub_booter: do you know how can i surf internet in text base mode? is there any way at all? :(
<Chousuke> lynx :)
<grub_booter> lynx or links :-)
<grub_booter> i prefer the latter
<JediMaster> actually it looks like it's just the mouse that is freezing, keyboard works fine as the mouse freezes
<afief> How can i install Epiphany?
<HexDump> no one
<HexDump> can help with that please?
<reza> grub_booter: links was for me? or some one else?
<grub_booter> reza: you
<sasank> hello
<sasank> my internet connection is dropping frequently. its wireless
<reza> grub_booter: dependency problem when i apt-get install both, any way to solve? :(
<sasank> hi
<sasank> 'ello
<grub_booter> reza: sorry - not sure - wife needs me - gotta scoot
<infbliss> sasank:yes
<SAM_theman> guys I can't get my printer to work
<reza> grub_booter: thanks, have fun :)
<SAM_theman> mabye because its new?
<infbliss> sasank:have you configured the wireless
<SAM_theman> I never got it to work on 5.10 either
<SAM_theman> its a Hp deskjet 3653
<andi5> jpjacobs: yeah, i just copy'n'pasted the line :)
<reza> guys i am trying to install links and it gives me some dependency problems libraries which it says are not going to be installed , any help ?
<HexDump> c you all latrs
<andi5> reza: do you apt-get install links?
<reza> andi5: yes
<root> is there any similar function in ubuntu where i can prevent it from booting up into the gui?
<root> my kde doesn't work, the screen keeps black
<reza> andi5: my X is down so i am trying to install links to surf internet :(
<root> so i need a prompt
<Guard] [an> hi
<andi5> reza: you can also try w3m :) but you mean it just aborts? it does not ask you whether you want to install dependencies?
<root> any idea?
<Guard] [an> nautilus detects my windows ntfs drive as removable ones, but refuses to mount them when i click
<andi5> root: ctrl+alt+f1 does not work?
<SAM_theman> guys any suggestions?
<Guard] [an> how could i mask them (i want to mask some)
<Guard] [an> also how can i mount them (i want to mount some but not all)
<root> andi5: i tried alt+f1
<deadly_venom> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deadly_venom> Rez ^ ^ ^
<reza> andi5: aborts and says try apt-get -f and same problem when i do so
<root> andi5: will try it now thx
<root> andi5: when do i have to press it?
<andi5> root: well, as soon as x is going to be started.... then you can try to deactivate gdm (or kdm?) by moving /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm somewhere else...... i hope this will change with upstart someday :)
<ed_> what is the kernel version of the dapper cd
<andi5> ed_: basically 2.6.15
<dredhammer> hey does anyone kow how to frreup space on ubuntu?
<andi5> dredhammer: what sort of space?
<reza> andi5: how can i type in a box in w3m? i am trying too google some thing but i can not type in the search field :(
<dredhammer> i custo compile a lot and now i've used up a lot of space
<dredhammer> *custom
<dredhammer> but i don't want to lose the apps
<GnarusLeo> Makefile.inc:113: *** KERNELPATH: /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/build does not exist.  Stop. from where do I get the build?
<Kyja> tuxin eat bugs right?
<andi5> reza: hm? tab to it and then simply write
<defcon8> I'm having problems with setting up my wireless network. iwlist scan finds my router fine. I set the ap to the address of the router and the mode to managed, from iwconfig. when I do iwconfig eth2 key off, I get some kind of error.
<andi5> reza: oh, maybe you have to enter <enter> :)
<deadly_venom> defcon8 you need ndiswrapper
<reza> andi5: seems it is in visual mode
<defcon8> deadly_venom, but it is prism
<Kyja> defcon8, its not eth0 or eth1 ??
<defcon8> Kyja, I have disabled those
<Kyja> ic
<Guard] [an> how could i mask windows ntfs partitions ??? they are displayed as removable devices in "Places>Computer", there is no corresponding entry in /etc/fstab
<Kyja> yeah sudo eth* scanning should have woke everthing up
<defcon8> deadly_venom, does ndis already have prism drivers?
<andi5> dredhammer: you mean disk space? delete the source directory (assuming you installed prefix-less (/usr/local) or to some other prefix, disjoint from your sources)
<Kyja> iwlist eth* scanning that is
<deadly_venom> defcon8 what is the wireless nick you got? and what chipset does it use?
<reza> andi5: yes :) lol enter and works, is there anything similar to shift-tab in w3m ? tabbing back
<defcon8> deadly_venom, don't use a wireless nick. my card is prism chipset
<aisha> how do i set up the size of the page in OOo Writer?
<andi5> reza: i do not know, will have to look.... but you can go up with the cursor
<Kyja> oh wait
<deadly_venom> defcon8 prism what? i need the model #
<aisha> how do i set up the size of the page in OOo Writer?
<defcon8> deadly_venom, I'll try and find
<andi5> aisha: format->page?
<reza> andi5: hehe such a cool and funny thing never thought a text base web browser like this exists :)) i am an old newbie
<dredhammer> ok
<matid> Any MIT or Cambridge (UK) student here?
<andi5> reza: w3m rocks.... can show pictures in xterm and use the mouse
<deadly_venom> mathieu why?
<aisha> andi5, thanks!
<deadly_venom> matid why?
<aisha> lol, didnt know it was that simple...
<matid> deadly_venom: I'd like to ask some questions :)
<matid> deadly_venom: I'm likely to enroll to one of these
<andi5> aisha: yeah, m$ office has it in file.... pretty inconsistent imho :)
<Kyja> defcon8, have you tried setting the channel?
<reza> andi5: do you know how can i enable mouse in w3m? wowowow !
<andi5> reza: x or tty?
<andi5> reza: i mean x or console?
<reza> andi5: console
<andi5> reza: install & configure gpm
<deadly_venom> matid  University of Birmingham here, hehe .. Going to States soon! :)
<matid> deadly_venom: To which Uni?
<matid> deadly_venom: And about the Birmingham, do you work as well as study?
<deadly_venom> matid portland state university or oregon university
<matid> deadly_venom: Ah, ok
<matid> deadly_venom: I'd like to go to MIT, but I'd probably have some problems with getting a VISA
<deadly_venom> deadly_venom I don't need to work, bling bling comes to mee anyway :P
<stiz> I cannot get my system to run stable on ubuntu no matter what.  I put it on my older system and fell in love with it.  I cannot get it to run on my main system, 6.06 or 6.10.  I ran Win XP 24/7 for 2.5yrs on it without a single crash, I have done memtest for 48hrs+ no errors, I have checked both my maxtor drives with there software and they are error free, my bios is up to date with settings at default, the installation media has been c
<stiz> hecked and is error free......... The system locks up very very often with the mouse not moving and the keyboard not working and I have to reset.  Where do I start to problem solve this?  Im on a nice clean install of 6.10 with updates right now, I am pulling my hair out every 15min or sooner having lockup
<deadly_venom> matid where are you?
<matid> deadly_venom: Poland
<matid> deadly_venom: I'm not that lucky :)
<matid> deadly_venom: I'll have to work part-time
<deadly_venom> matid don't you have some kind of EU passport ?
<Bazzi> stiz: what crashes?
<defcon8> deadly_venom, windows, which I'm currently on is saying sweex wifi lan nitro xm
<defcon8> deadly_venom, but I know it is prism
<deadly_venom> matid we're playing 12,000 pound for our univ.
<stiz> system locks, mouse wont move, keyboard wont work, I have to reset the system
<matid> deadly_venom: No, I don't. Just my id card is ok
<Bazzi> stiz: that's weird. are those things connected via usb?
<matid> deadly_venom: 12 000 per?
<stiz> no task in partiuclar causes it
<Ne0nlt> Hi, where i can get xlibs ?
<Kyja> stiz, is this like if you idle and a screen saver is supose to activate and lock screen happens ?
<gyhu> who has the "naked" wallpapers from previous version of ubuntu?
<stiz> the mouse, not the keyboard, but i have tried a standard serial mouse and does the same
<deadly_venom> matid me and my bro.
<Kyja> stiz, check power management options first.
<Kyja> hmmm
<matid> deadly_venom: So it's 6000 pounds per person anually?
<deadly_venom> ya.
<nikin> hy
<stonarmusic> hello
<deadly_venom> Aston Univ, is 7k pound, which my sister is going to
<stiz> kyja: what in the power management ?
<matid> deadly_venom: It's 3000 pounds per year at Cambridge
<Kyja> stiz, well it gets installed on laptops. I dont know about desk units. but may have a fubar configuration. maybe adjust it.
<deadly_venom> matid Birmingham - expensives city.
<deadly_venom> I wouldn't know about Cambridge
<matid> deadly_venom: Is it 6000 pounds including the living costs?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kyja> stiz, I am grasping at straws here to avoid a reinstall. =]  I have had to reinstall before to clear up strange things.
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means? Looks like a HD problem (pc reboots while booting windows), but I can't find confirmation...
<deadly_venom> matid I live in an apartment, 30 pound a day (with meals)
<stiz> i have reinstalled about 8 times
<Kyja> stiz, yuck.
<matid> deadly_venom: Ok. Can we move to priv? Looks like we're off-topic :)
<klees> is there a way in Gaim to log in hidden ala MSN?
<ompaul> non ubuntu support conversations in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Kyja> stiz, what is the machine??
<Arrick> creative laboratories uses a bizarre format, does anyone know how to read their chm format files?
<GoldKeeper> anyone using the 3d desktop thing ? i believe its called xl or something similar ?
<Arrick> I know someone in here knows the answer to this, I have seen them answer it before
<infbliss> GoldKeeper:xgl
<SpComb> xgl, compiz?
<ompaul> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<GoldKeeper> yeah xgl
<Dr_willis> and XGL is very very much a work in progress
<klees> how about AIGLX?
<Kyja> stiz, you may have to go to #ubuntu-bugs for this. perhaps it is your specific machine.
<Dr_willis> if you want to test drive xgl - i advise finding  live cd that comes with it to show off the eye candy
<rpotthoff> Hello
<ompaul> XGL /Compiz and Berel and friends are beta so not supported here
<piglit> acordingly to this site http://sources.redhat.com/ml/gdb/2005-12/msg00053.html i need at least 6.4 of version avr-gdb in the repro of ubuntu there is only a 6.3 version what is the best way to get 6.4 unstall avr-gdb with apt-get uninstall avr-gdb and then compile the thing with ./configure --target=avr --prefix=/usr/local/AVR         then #make #make install ????
<piglit> unstall = uninstall
<ompaul> piglit, what are you trying to install
<stiz> motherboard: SOYO sy-p4i875p dragon black label, CPU: p4 northwood, Memory: 2-512mb stix crucial pc3200, Video: Saphire Radeon 9500 (non pro), Chaintech av710 sound card, microsoft laser mouse 6000 usb, plain keyboard, zippy PSU.....
<piglit> or will i get in to trouble do-ing this?
<geko> unfortunately I have to use ndiswrapper in order for my wireless card to work, I've used all the instructions I could find, and I've already wrote the alias in modprobe.. still, when I type iwlist eth1 scan, it doesnt even take a second to come back with 'no results found,' so im guessing its not activated, or something?
<djuuss> Any X config file where you can enter custom brightness/contrast/gamma values?
<Arrick> ompaul, reative laboratories uses a bizarre format, know how to read their chm format files?
<rpotthoff> can someone tell me where to find the Make binary? I am install VMware and it can not find it.
<ompaul> Arrick, no
<piglit> ompaul: i need to get avr-gdb version 6.4
<Arrick> ok thanks
<ompaul> piglit, why?
<sp0k34> hello
<piglit> i get a error using 6.3
<Kyja> radion 9500 non pro ???
<Astrophix> djuuss: CHM files are windows help files. Don't know if theres a reader for linux...
<ompaul> !avr-gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avr-gdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !info avr-gdb
<infbliss> djuuss:xchm
<ubotu> Package avr-gdb does not exist in any distro I know
<infbliss> !xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<geko> any ideas?
<ompaul> piglit, what does this support?
<piglit> ompaul: like this error
<piglit> http://sources.redhat.com/ml/gdb/2005-12/msg00053.html
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means? Looks like a HD problem (pc reboots while booting windows), but I can't find confirmation...
<MikeyMike> hey can someone tell me what the locks mean in this screenshot next to the partitions and why i cant resize them http://xs107.xs.to/xs107/06406/hwaueghaosdg.png
<MikeyMike> how do i unlock them
<piglit> wel it is a debug program for avr-cgg witch is used to program avr microcontrollers
<ompaul> piglit, (A) what are you trying to do (B) with what, and on which version of ubuntu
<MissLady> how can i install all usb drivers from ubuntu live-cd package into my new ubuntu installation ?
<infbliss> djuuss:you got it
<ompaul> piglit, ahh
<Guard] [an> how could i mask windows ntfs partitions ??? they are displayed as removable devices in "Places>Computer", there is no corresponding entry in /etc/fstab
<MikeyMike> does anyone know what those locks mean....
<ompaul> piglit, it is not made for ubuntu?
<MikeyMike> hey can someone tell me what the locks mean in this screenshot next to the partitions and why i cant resize them http://xs107.xs.to/xs107/06406/hwaueghaosdg.png
<piglit> ompaul: i am using version from ubuntu 6.06
<djuuss> ok infbliss astrophix... windows help files?
<piglit> ompaul: i got avr-gdb with apt-get
<infbliss> djuuss:!xchm
<djuuss> !xchm
<ubotu> xchm: Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 856 kB
<geko> Could someone tell me how to get my wireless internet connection activated, after I have installed the correct drivers with ndiswrapper?
<infbliss> djuuss:sudo apt-get install xchm
<Arrick> they are protected by permissions MikeyMike
<piglit> but that is the version with the bug in it
<sp0k34> I'm in a little situation, have two 250GB hard drives, a friend is loading them both up 100% with files (large and small files). He needs them to be NTFS, but I need them to eventuall be ""ext3"" for my linux box. Any solutions? I can go out and buy a large external hard drive if that will be the best way?
<MikeyMike> Arrick,  how do i fix that
<djuuss> hmm that doesnt quite answer my question
<ompaul> piglit, it is not in the ubuntu repos so I strongly suggest you get it and compile it for ubuntu
<Arrick> MikeyMike, I am not going to try to tell you how to do that, I would only screw you up, but I have had help here before for the very same problem, you are in good hands
<ompaul> piglit, apt-get remove --purge avr-gdb << before you start
<MikeyMike> okay
<ompaul> !compile > piglit
<Arrick> just exercise patience, becuase it gets busy in here
<ompaul> piglit, how to compile it correctly has been sent to you by the bot
<sp0k34> I see that hehe
<piglit> thanx!!!
<geko> ompaul: do you know what I must do to get my wireless connection active once I have installed the correct drivers using ndiswrapper?
<ompaul> piglit, don't know it, it is not in the ubuntu repos so don't run debs unless you know they actually work
<MissLady> can i install more than one usb modem drivers to run my modem because it's not listed or i need to try only one at time ?
<GoldKeeper> MissLady one at a time is probably best
<ompaul> geko, no I don't use wireless except for two linksys which both run ubuntu and openvpn between them :)
<MissLady> GoldKeeper: how can i install all usb drivers from ubuntu live-cd package into my new ubuntu installation ?
<Kyja> stiz, well have you tried to get any updates to kernel or ati or xorg drivers?
<root_> hello
<frogzoo> sp0k34: best solution's to use ext2fsd on the windows box to load them up
<root_> does anyone know how to switch to superuser?
<ompaul> net split
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aFx> huh what?
<ompaul> root_, ^^^ read that
<Astrophix> While booting the live cd I get messages I/O buffer error on device dm-0. Any idea what this means? Looks like a HD problem (pc reboots while booting windows), but I can't find confirmation...
<rpotthoff> I know this room is very busy, so i will ask my question again. I am installing VMware Server and it can not find 'make' and is asking me where it is I do not know, can someone tell me where it is?
<root_> lol, how come i have root as nick
<root_> lol
<sidny4> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Arrick> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Arrick> rpotthoff, ^
<GoldKeeper> cause your running in root bro
<root_> dude
<root_> this is funny
<GoldKeeper> very bad practice
<sp0k34> frogzoo: what do you mean?
<sp0k34> im a newer user
<RobMau> Astrophix: can you read your HD from the livecd?
<ompaul> root_, go change it
<Astrophix> Can mount the hda1 though
<Jof> anyone else with problems open irc links in firefox with xchat
<Astrophix> RobMau: and read, yes
<root_> i know, this isn't right
<root_> i used to have sam11 as nick
<ompaul> root_, you choose it
<deadly_venom> !nidswrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nidswrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam11> hi
<deadly_venom> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sam11> this is right
<RobMau> Astrophix: check if you get errors in /var/log/messages
<rpotthoff> I have no idea this is what it is saying hold on I need to write it down
<Astrophix> RobMau: Just a basic question (I'm pretty new to linux/Ubuntu), device md-0 is always the HD?
<rpotthoff> Setup is unable to find the "make" program on your machine.  Please make sure
<frogzoo> sp0k34: there's an ext2 driver for windows
<sam11> ok, now how can I get internet working
<Seveas> !compiling > rpotthoff
<sp0k34> oohh really now?
<RobMau> Astrophix: while reading files from your hd, that is. dm-0 could give errors if you didn't use/install it, it's searching for LVM volumes
<sam11> I have eternet setup already
<Seveas> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sam11> ping returns nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Wait...]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.22.14.6.adsl.gvt.net.br]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Astrophix> RobMau: because HDs were hda, hdb, etc...
<reza> folks, is there any mp3 player i can run in console mode?
<sp0k34> thank you frogzoo
<rpotthoff> ?
<MissLady> how can i install usb modem drivers from ubuntu live-cd package into my new ubuntu installation ?
<RobMau> Astrophix: md0 is a "software raid" like device. dm-0 can be a "Logical Volume manager" device, think windows' Dynamic Disks
<jrib> reza: mpg321, mocp
<sam11> I have eternet setup already, i'm using dhcp, is that why I can't connect to internet
<rpotthoff> Sorry First time using this software
<ompaul> Astrophix, no one seems to know, however taking my lead from the info you have there, you say windows does not boot and the same again from ubuntu points at the disk - maybe a reformat to start with
<sam11> hello, I'm also using vmware
<jrib> reza: if you want mocp, moc is the package name, but mocp is the command
<rpotthoff> sam11 did you see this problem?
<sam11> which one
<RobMau> Astrophix: try to install smartmontools, then use smartctl -a -s on /dev/hda
<Astrophix> RobMau: ok, that's some more info I could use. Thanks. Now checking /var/log/messages (on another pc)... bbl...
<reza> folks, is there any mp3 player i can run in console mode?
<rpotthoff> where it can not find "make" during install
<Seveas> !compiling > rpotthoff
<rpotthoff> or should I start all over?
<Seveas> rpotthoff, read what ubotu told you
<oke_leko> no memory problems
<sam11> sorry i didn't read your question
<oke_leko> and I tryed acpi=off
<rpotthoff> I did not see it I will look
<Seveas> reza, mpg321, mplayer, cplay
<oke_leko> still I get incomplete literal tree
<oke_leko> --System halted
<oke_leko> any ideas?
<sam11> I used vmware to run ubuntu, after installation is done, it cannot connect to internet, ethernet is setup,ping doesn't return anything
<RobMau> !ldap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ldap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobMau> :-(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62-31-54-226.cable.ubr02.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<sam11> does internet have to be setup manually or is it already configured after installation of ubuntu?
<kishore> how to setpath for java.. in ubuntu
<kishore> help needed
<Kyja> sam11, depends what net cards you have.
<Seveas> !java > kishore
<sam11> kishore, u need to edit a file
<stiz> is there somewhere to start when problem solving these constant lockups, ive had 2 in the last 15min since ive been on here, any logs I can look at to figure out whats wrong?
<GoldKeeper> i havent seen this much activity in a linux channel for some time
<CoolkcaH> hi. since I updated the kernel, X doesn't display anything... I tried to do aticonfig --initial in recovery mode and it doesn't work
<sam11> add export statement
<GoldKeeper> this is impressive
<kishore> Seveas, how
<kishore> sam11, which file to edit
<sam11> kyja, I have an integrated ethernet card, i think the system recognizes it
<piglit> ompaul: i made a mistake sorry it is called gdb-avr on the site you sent me but you start it with avr-gdb
<SuperMiguel> collkcah are you trying to use ubuntu 6.10?
<sam11> but it can't connect to internet, maybe the driver isn't installed correctly
<CoolkcaH> no, I have 6.06.1
<RawSewage> how do I increase php memory from 8mb to 48mb.  I alredy changed memory_limit on 2 php.ini files, but that didnt change anything
<SuperMiguel> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Seveas> RawSewage, did you restart apache afterwards?
<Kyja> sam11, probly will work. my card did but I had to "hack" my broadcom
<CoolkcaH> amd64 with fglrx on a radeon 9600
<RawSewage> Seveas, I restarted my session
<oke_leko> any ideas why I get this message when I am trying to run live ubuntu "uncompressing Linux.... incomplete literal tree --System halted" ?
<Seveas> RawSewage, you need to restart apache
<RawSewage> Seveas, ok ty
<Seveas> oke_leko, because you have a broken CD
<rpotthoff> Sorry I looked and I can not find anything that he said to me
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<sam11> kishore, i couldn't remember,sorry
<simp> hello i have a problem with wifi if i try to connect it hangs up at 28% and after a while tells me that knetworkmanager has been dissconnected... my wifi network is secured with wpa1 tkip
<sam11> kyja, I used vmware, it's quite slow though, takes forever to load ubuntu
<RawSewage> Seveas, that worked.  which ini file that I changed was the one?  apache2 or cgi
<Gabby_Hayes> have a new install of ubuntu,  but cannot find a /etc/sources.list  file  for update (but it does an update via the GUI).  any ideas?
<Kyja> stiz, #ubuntu-bugs might be helpful. try updating things might be the cure. there is a log viewer app in system>administration>system logs that might report errors
<sam11> then found the internet doesn't work
<Seveas> apache2
<mahound> hey
<RawSewage> thx
<oke_leko> :/
<mahound> i have a raid and want to install ubuntu
<SuperMigue1> when i isntall ubuntu edgy and it did all the updates it ask me to reboot the computer when i dod that the xserver wont start what can i do?
<RobMau> Gabby_Hayes: it's /etc/apt/sources.list
<RobMau> ubuntu bugs! nice tip :-)
<Kyja> sam11, you use vmware? hmm
<Astrophix> RobMau: Just checked /var/log/messages and it's a 170 kb file. Don't know where to start looking for usefull info...
<ompaul> t
<mahound> setup won't recognize the existing partitions :/
<Kyja> gtg later
<Phoul> Anyone got the gpg for  http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper
<ompaul> piglit, I had a poke around with the correct package name, 6.4 is in edgy
<Phoul> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<tamacracker> Hey guys..
<Phoul> I get that error when running sudo apt-get update
<ompaul> piglit, edgy is still beta
<sam11> kyja, right now i'm not
<mahound> ubuntu raid, anyone?
<tamacracker> does anyone use Torrents?
<sam11> kyja, i run ubuntu in vmware
<highneko> Is changing the panel text color possible?
<krazykit> tamacracker: yes
<tamacracker> i need to find books in torrents
<RobMau> Astrophix: you should open a terminal in the running Ubuntu, do a "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages" and then try to read files from the disk. In the terminal you could see disk errors, if they're there
<tamacracker> krazykit do you know of a good site that has torrents on books?
<krazykit> tamacracker: no.  look for your piracy elsewhere.
<tamacracker> >.> already then.
<Max81> hi all
<timalot> torrents are associated with piracy? :)
<xenoNfluX> lol
<Phoul> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<Dr_willis> timalot,  im downloading a LEGAL linux iso with one right now... :)
<Phoul> Anyone got the gpg for  http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper
<xenoNfluX> could have just pointed him here... http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Max81> can anyone help me installing the savageddr drivers on ubuntu plz? thanks
<timalot> Dr_willis: so u are a Linux pirate :)
<krazykit> timalot: only when he's asking for copywrighted material, like books.
<xenoNfluX> krazykit, next time, point them to Project Gutenberg :)
<CoolkcaH> anyone with an ati that can help me?
<Dr_willis> timalot,  guess so. :P
<deadly_venom> My wireless connection is activated and running, but I cannot browse my internet, why is that?
<mahound> ubuntu raid, anyone?
<sam11> kishore, did you get it to work
<RobMau> mahound: me, software raid.
<kishore> sam11, no
<sam11> kishore, i was searching online and found it's in bashrc file
<mahound> RobMau, ubuntu setup won't detect my existing partitions
<Max81> does anyone know how to install the Savage DDR drivers in ubuntu? thanks
<Negative_Infinit> what is the most efficient theme for gnome in terms of speed?
<stiz> I am guessing that the log i want to figure out why I am having constant lockups is the 'debug' log?
<kishore> sam11, ??
<RobMau> mahound: did you use software raid? Or some controller based raid?
<sam11> i'm still looking for the path
<mahound> controller, RobMau
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs  RobMau  .. even the  'find'  command didn't find it  :-(
<piglit> ompaul: when i do  sudo apt-get upgrade gdb-avr i tell's me there is no new version, and when i do avr-gdb -v i get GNU gdb 6.3
<CoolkcaH> no one here with an ati??
<Astrophix> RobMau: tail doesn't stop spitting errors... even without starting to read from disk...
<malice> Does anyone in here know how to use Penguin Tv? If so I have a question
<Gabby_Hayes> what ATI  do you have, CoolkcaH  ?
<CoolkcaH> 9600xt with fglrx drivers
<timalot> CoolkcaH: i have a radeon 9200 with Xorg dri ...
<Negative_Infinit> malice, go ahead and ask.
<CoolkcaH> X stoped working when I updated the kernel
<RobMau> Astrophix: which kind of errors? Don't paste them here, use the pastebin in the topic, or open a private session with me
<deadly_venom> My wireless connection is activated and running, but I cannot browse my internet, why is that?
<Astrophix> Example (sorry for the flood):
<Astrophix> Oct  7 17:08:22 ubuntu kernel: [17181802.732000]  hda: task_in_intr: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<Astrophix> Oct  7 17:08:22 ubuntu kernel: [17181802.732000]  hda: task_in_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=6147549, sector=6147549
<Astrophix> Oct  7 17:08:22 ubuntu kernel: [17181802.732000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<Astrophix> Oct  7 17:08:22 ubuntu kernel: [17181802.732000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 6147549
<ompaul> !timtables > piglit#
<RobMau> Donnnt!
<ompaul> !timtables > piglit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timtables - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !timtable > piglit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timtable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> ompaul, timEtable?
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<malice> negative_infinit, I do not relaly know how to use it how do I get it to show me the channels? I would like to watch videos
<SS2> Astrophix: please use a nopaste
<Astrophix> Sorry...
<ompaul> Seveas, error-no-such-clue
<ompaul> !timetable
<RobMau> Astrophix: you should NOT paste logs here, use the pastebin
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<RobMau> Astrophix: that said, your disk or your motherboard/controller is hosed ^^'
<malice> negative_infinit, I do not  know how to use it how do I get it to show me the channels? I would like to watch videos
<deadly_venom> My wireless connection is activated and running, but I cannot browse my internet, why is that?
<Seveas> ompaul, do you still have that python thing I once wrote for you?
<CoolkcaH> anybody with an Adapted SCSI controller? mine takes forever to be detected on boot and mount the filesystem
<CoolkcaH> *Adaptec SCSI
<ompaul> Seveas, dict?
<Astrophix> RobMau: Doesn't sound good, motherboard/controler hosed...
<ompaul> Seveas, or something else?
<ompaul> Seveas, msg me
<Astrophix> RorMau: Which means mum and dad need to learn to work with this live cd fast :-)
<RobMau> Astrophix: it is not. I had a similar problem here, and I had to replace the disk
<RobMau> Astrophix: try to use the CD to recover as much files you can
<JJK> ah can someone help me :) just did the command vi /etc/network/interfaces editted so i get a static ip.. but how to save it? :)
<deadly_venom> JJK press ESC , type :wq .. [enter] 
<timalot> esc :wq!  i think but then again i use emacs
<malice> Does anyone know how to get a list from PenguinTv? I hit refresh and nothing do I have to add links? If so where do I get them?
<Astrophix> Yeah, can upload the disk to an ftp server on the lan, then figure out whether the disk is faulty or not...
<JJK> ah thanks :)
<deadly_venom> JJK works?
<JJK> yes
<RobMau> Astrophix: USB drives/pendrives also could be of some use :-)
<JJK> reopend it and i saw it was still standing
<brenlae> hey, i just have to say, i really love ubuntu :D
<Negative_Infinit> malice: list? i thought you need to add in your feeds manually
<Negative_Infinit> on my installation it worked like a snap
<brenlae> i'm at my mom's house now, so i'm not on it now :(
<Astrophix> RobMau: thanks for all the help, and the hint on the pastebin :-S
<_marko> how to install edgy eft that it doesn't load live linux first on screen?
<brenlae> netsplit D:
<stiz> I am getting a tiny bit frustrated, it is hard to get help with a problem in chat or forums when all i can say is "the system locks up, keyboard doesn't respond, mouse doesn't move, and I'm 100% positive its not the stability of my hardware, and its constantly repeatable over and over again, reinstall after reinstall, nice clean system with updates...."  nobody knows where to start, guesses its probably something ive done wrong or its 2
<stiz>  hard of a task to problem solve, I am not mad just frustrated it wont work on this particular machine and I would like to find out why not just for me but for somebody out there with the same problem who is probably back on winxp right now, its nobodies fault
<The_Evil_One> yep
<brenlae> well, ubuntu seems stable enough for me
<The_Evil_One> have you tried a full reformat?
<simp> where is konqueror located?
<mister_roboto> _marko: use the alternative install disk
<Armend> anyone: i have downloaded the Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS (Dapper Drake) and i recorded myself in a CD
<timalot> sitz does it do even in recovery mode (or safe mode whatever its called)
<sam11> kirshore, are you still there
<yokobr> hi, i want to know the best OS for old machines, that easily runs on a K-6 300
<Armend> the problem is that it doesn't boot when u restart the PC
<simp> yokobr: xubuntu
<timalot> stiz i mean
<holzmodem> hi im try to compile sim-im 0.9.5 ... but i can't find the required package "kde-config" (using gnome)
<Armend> Can anyone help me ??
<dyn-afk>  and i recorded myself in a CD << ROFL, so you are on a cd? :P
<simp> lol
<sam11> kishore, do you have aim
<_marko> mister_roboto: auch, now I need to download also that :(.. install doesn't go anywhere from timezone selection.. but I can start other programs normally from live environment
<simp> Armend: whats your problem?
<yokobr> still too heavy
<kishore> sam11, ya
<earthian> how do i check if my GFX supports pBuffer ?
<Armend> simp may we talk in private ?
<kishore> sam11, i am trieng to solve that
<simp> Arm
<yokobr> i tryied xubuntu. but still slow
<earthian> and FBA or whatever. i want to move to xgl/compiz :)
<kishore> sam11, did u got solution
<mister_roboto> _marko: yes, the alternative install will give you a text-based installer without running linux
<sam11> ok, i'll im you once i get the path
<simp> Armend: im fine with that join #armend
<RobMau> yokobr: how much RAM do you have?
<mister_roboto> _marko: works better on low memory systems too
<yokobr> 64
<krazykit> yokobr: slackware or xubuntu.
<Gabby_Hayes> yokobr  ... don't use a GUI .. just a command line interface on slow boxes
<grub_booter> earthian: glxinfo | grep -i pbuffer
<yokobr> xubuntu is still too heavy
<earthian> thanks mr grub_booter o/
<kishore> sam11, wot??
<yokobr> isnt there GUI's that take less memory?
<grub_booter> earthian: np
<earthian> mh
<earthian> omg
<RobMau> yokobr: 64 is really low. You can try windowmaker, but you have to install it by yourself (no wubuntu :-) )
<Gabby_Hayes> yokobr  .. yes,  xfr  (iirc)
<gwilma> Hello everyone. Is there a simple equivalent to windows' "map network drive" for ubuntu?
<earthian> grub_booter, i do not get any output.. does that mean that radeon x850xt drivers does not support pbuffers? ;(
<yokobr> ok, thanx you guys!
<yokobr> i was thinking about qnx or beos
<grub_booter> earthian: yup - if you run 'glxinfo | less' you'll see all the opengl capabilities...
<_marko> is 450MHz P3 with 256Mb memory fast enough to run Gnome smoothly?
<Dr_willis> gwilma,  i tend to use kde, and smb4k - lets you mount a windows share to a directory eaially..  not sure if gnome has an equilivent thing..
<sam11> kishore, are you on aim now
<kishore> sam11, wot
<kishore> sam11, i cant get u
<sam11> AIM
<mister_roboto> _marko: i ran kde on such a system and it was pretty sluggish but everything ran
<gwilma> Dr_willis: cheers - I'll have a look for a gnome equivalent. Is smb4k quite user-friendly?
<krazykit> _marko: check out xubuntu.  xfce is lighter but nearly as full-featured.
<argetlam_> how can I get a windows ntfs share to be writeable when I mount it?
<sam11> kishore, do you have aim
<sam11> so once i get the solution i'll let you know
<kishore> sam11, aim
<kishore> sam11, ???
<Dr_willis> gwilma,  i like it..  you may want to check out the "FUSE" samba filesystem tools as well  it has no fancy GUI. but its more customizable
<sam11> aol messenger
<infoB> hello. i want to set up boot manager, but i don't know which one ubuntu uses by default nor how to access it.
<timalot> argetlam_: ask bill gates... u need to do that on the windows side of things ? generally u need to set the share permissions and the ntfs permisssions correctly
<Dr_willis> argetlam_,  that can be dangerous to the health of the ntfs filesystem
<unimatrix9> hello there
<Dr_willis> argetlam_,  wait a sec.. rephrase that.. you are shareing a ntfs drive from a windows machine?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i'm trying to install icewm "sudo apt-get install icewm icewm-gnome-support" , but it warn me error : "E: Couldn't find package icewm"
<unimatrix9> how can i scan and see wireless accespoints, with default ubuntu?
<krazykit> !info icewm
<ubotu> icewm: wonderful Win95-OS/2-Motif-like window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.23-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 629 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<ace> can someone explain to me if its easy or not to switch from the 64bit ubuntu that i downloaded to the 32bit?
<kishore> sam11, no
<krazykit> ghostshadow189: guess you need to enable universe
<argetlam_> Dr_willis: yes the share is on a seperate windows machine that is attached through the network
<kishore> sam11, i dont know about it :(
<ghostshadow189> oh , i'll try
<kishore> ubotu, aim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kishore> sam11, hey i hav gaim
<argetlam_> When I use the ubuntu network gui I can change add delete files
<unimatrix9> is there an tool that shows wireless accespoints
<unimatrix9> ?
<sam11> yea, what's your screenname
<ace>  can someone explain to me if its easy or not to switch from the 64bit ubuntu that i downloaded to the 32bit?
<infoB> hello. i want to set up boot manager, but i don't know which one ubuntu uses by default nor how to access it.
<kishore> sam11, krishna_kishore86@yahoo.co.in
<timalot> infoB: grub
<kishore> sam11, wots yours
<argetlam_> I'm trying to use the drive as a repo for music and my 3d models that I would like to modify from blender gimp audacity etc
<ace> ubuto, grub
<krazykit> ace: no, it's not.  you'll need to reinstall
<sam11> i'm using AIM, yymobile
<reza> help plz! is there any messenger(yahoo messenger) i can run in console?
<krazykit> reza: yes!  bitlbee, and soon, gaim-text
<ace> krazykit: so i have to format my hdb and reinstall the 32bit? thanks
<infoB> timalot, is there a gui for grub?
<fredl> does anybody know how I can use network-manager but also use a static IP address?
<argetlam_> in order for those apps to see the drive though i need to mount it which I accomplished but they can't write to it because the mount doesn't have the permissions
<reza> krazykit : thanks !
<Wulong> Would I fuck something by adding a debian repositori? since I want it's xfce packages
<timalot> infoB: i dont know ... maybe the man page will tell u
<kishore> sam11, then how..
<deadly_venom> My wireless connection is activated and running, but I cannot browse my internet, why is that?
<infoB> timalot, thnx
<ace> ubotu, resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<timalot> deadly_venom: does your irc work?
<kishore> sam11, between how to find the datamembers and member funcations using javap in ubuntu
<kishore> sam11, i mean usage of javap
<bagster> hi - I have a problem with a usb mouse - whenever i try to plug in a wireless microsoft uss mouse the system freezes. Likewise, when a usb intellimouse explorer is plugged in the mouse is jerky and unresponsive. I have both a ps/2 and a serial mouse that work perfectly with the system
<fredl> deadly_venom, are you using network-manager?
<digilink> I have an existing Ubuntu installation on my pc, and I would like to install windows and dual boot while keeping my current install intact, does anyone know of a howto or wiki to do this? I have some ideas, but I dont want to hose my install.....
<sam11> don't know about javap
<fick> hey, i had my ndiswrapper working until i upgraded to "drapper"
<timalot> digilink: same harddrive?
<kishore> sam11, javac is working but javap is not working
<ghostshadow189> should i enalble all in sofware properties ?
<digilink> timalot: yes
<deadly_venom> fredl system > networks
<sam11> what is javap?
<deadly_venom> fredl system > administration > networks
<gwilma> Dr_willis: I'll have a look at it - I don't mind some command-line work, but I'd like something quick & easy to use if poss
<timalot> digilink: windows hates not being first.... ie it really needs to be the first partition on the hdd
<fredl> deadly_venom, Hrmm, that's not what I meant to ask :)
<sam11> kishore, you restart linux and try to see if javac still works
<deadly_venom> fredl are we suppose to run network-manager
<deadly_venom> ?
<RobMau> Anybody here has a setup using NSS+LDAP, and some time to do a test?
<kishore> sam11, y.. some works r in progress
<digilink> timalot: I was afraid of that, I do however have a second hdd I could partition and install to and then I think it would be a matter of adding it to grub?
<fredl> deadly_venom, nope, if you're a newbie it's absolutely not recommendable to use network-manager.
<sam11> did you do export in command line
<mister_roboto> kishore: javpa?
<argetlam_> any idea Dr_willis
<ghostshadow189> hi all , should i enalble alls in sofware properties ?
<mister_roboto> kishore: i mean "javap"?
<fredl> deadly_venom, ignore my question.
<Ych> is there a way i can change to location of a dir within my / ? eg i want /media/sda1 to be instead called.... /home/user/extradrive or something like that?
<fick> and now i have network access at all....any clues
<deadly_venom> fredl alright then - any other way?
<linkd> I wonder if anyone can help me. When I am using the repeat function for input on my keyboard (i.e. hitting a key and holding it), then I move my mouse, the key repeat gets interupted and pauses for a second or two. Does anyone know why that might happen?
<bagster> can anyonhe help with my mouse problem ?
<kishore> mister_roboto, yep it typop mistake here
<fredl> deadly_venom, sure, do you see your AP when you do iwconfig scanning?
<fick> i orginally would load my windows drivers with "ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf"
<kishore> sam11, ya exported
<fick> that works
<deadly_venom> fredl I'm not using ap, but a router
<timalot> digilink:  u would pull your current hdd out , put it has slave ... and put the windows as master... then u need to load linux somehow (cd eg) and run grub
<unimatrix9> roaming wireless, are there some tools for that on ubuntu?
<fredl> deadly_venom, ehrm.. you need an AP.
<deadly_venom> !ap
<jazzrocker> 2Gig of RAM baby! woot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deadly_venom> access point ?
<deadly_venom> fredl access point ?
<fick> that works fine
<JJK> in putty SSh-client is it possible to copy past in there?
<sam11> kishore, if you did it in command line, it's temporary
<unimatrix9> yes acces points
<kishore> sam11, so
<digilink> timalot: well, my currrent config is this: I have a 160gb SATA drive that I am using my current install on, and a 120gb IDE drive that I want to partition and put windows on, I also store all my backups there, is there a way to point grub to that drive and have it boot from that when I want to?
<fick> but when i try a do a "modprobe ndiswrapper" it fails
<sam11> after reboot, when u type javac in command line it won't recognize it
<mister_roboto> JJK: you mean like when you're redirecting X programs through your ssh connection?
<mister_roboto> JJK: aka X forwarding?
<infoB> help, is there a grub GUI?
<kishore> sam11, ah!!
<JJK> yeah i think so i have a long line of apt-get install.. and typing over the command is a long way ( in ubuntu-desktop > ssh-client > ubuntu-server
<linkd> JJK: the right mouse is the default "paste" action, to copy just highlight the text
<Ych> is there a way i can change to location of a dir within my / ? eg i want /media/sda1 to be instead called.... /home/user/extradrive or something like that?
<kishore> sam11, but previosly javac.....working properly na
<PseudoPlacebo> In the Ubuntu server installation where is the MySQL folder located?
<kishore> ubotu, javap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kishore> ubotu, javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sam11> kishore, it's what happened to me last time when i tried to export the java bin to path
<kishore> sam11, oh!
<JJK> :linkd copy line in a webpage > past in ssh-client
<SpComb> your colon is on the wrong side
<timalot> digilink: i pretty sure u can do that but. u may have problems if linux is on a the first disk, i ve not done this sort of thing in a while so i dont know if there are better ways of doing this ... check the ubuntu community wiki
<linkd> middle mouse in she copy button in X, select the text, go to where you wanna paste it, hit middle mouse button
<digilink> timalot: thx for ur help, Im gonna give it a shot :)
<fick> is there a driver i can download for the bcm4318 chipset (broadcom)
<fick> then i would not have to use ndiswrapper
<mister_roboto> JJK: ok, doesn't sound like you're talking about X. anyway, cutting/pasting is the same as anywhere else, just hightlight and middle click to paste
<deadly_venom> fredl access point ?
<SpComb> Ych: mv. But things in /media are often created automatically, so you will have to adjust whatever it is that creates them
<SpComb> well, you can't move mount points, you have to unmount it and then mount it again
<Ych> SpComb, ok, thanks ill look into it
<bagster> Sorry - can anyone help me with my mouse problem - plugging in a wireless usb microsoft mouse causes my system to freeze. If I plug it in and then boot, ubuntu freezes when booting the gui. Anyone know how to sort this
<JJK> :mister_roboto thanks that works middle mouse button
<Ych> !ntfs
<Ropechoborra> Is there some way to see who is conected to one of my services? (Like IRCD or Apache..) ?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ashmop> What do you mean plug in a wireless mouse ?
<ashmop> That was to bagster
<bagster> ashmop - plub the reciever into the computer
<bagster> ^plug
<kishore> sam11, if u got solution just pm me
<mister_roboto> JJK: and linkd as well... didn't see that he gave you the answer first :)
<klees> can someone help me mimic Ubuntu's partition setup through commands?
<linkd> I wonder if anyone can help me. When I am using the repeat function for input on my keyboard (i.e. hitting a key and holding it), then I move my mouse, the key repeat gets interupted and pauses for a second or two. Does anyone know why that might happen? and I can't seem to find anything on it
<Topslack> Is their any good way to tightly inegrate the DNS and DHCP server so that when a DHCP address is assigned the record is created in DNS to make it pingable?
<sam11> sure,kishore
<kishore> brb
<Topslack> er..pingable by host name
<mister_roboto> Topslack: i use dyndns.org with a small client that keeps updating the dyndns record periodically
<mister_roboto> Topslack: they have several clients listed there for various OS's
<RobMau> Topslack: you're talking about a local lan, I think?
<Topslack> well, that does work but I mean local lan
<Topslack> yeah RobMau
<RobMau> You can integrate the ISC dhcpd and bind, but it's not completely trivial... you should try a guide
<mister_roboto> Topslack: ok, nm  :)    don' t know
<Topslack> RobMau can you reccomend one?
<RobMau> Maybe there's something in the wikis, but I'm still too new to ubuntu to point you somewhere
<Topslack> RobMau new to linux or just ubuntu?
<RobMau> just ubuntu :-)
<Topslack> I'm not tied to Ubuntu if you can point me to a good doc for another flovor of linux
<RobMau> Well, I'd try to google it. There should be a HOWTO
<RobMau> let me try
<Topslack> I just can't seem to get the working right
<Topslack> if I use linux and integration it's all about windows integration
<Topslack> I just can't seem to find a good doc
<reza> help plz ! i have updated to edgy but X can not run and i have changed xorg.conf to vga and vesa and tried to change resolution but no success
<Topslack> reza did you try 'X -configure'
<Topslack> what is the error?
<RobMau> I did it some years ago, but I had to use several docs... now things should be far better, since you can find also docs on how to setup LDAP authentication (I spent a month doing it a couple years back)
<Tabias> people are saying to install pwc for webcamuse with Kopete. Problem is, I don't know how :s. Downloaded the package
<reza> Topslack: could u plz tell me what exactly should i do ?
<Topslack> reza.. Did you try to run the command 'sudo X -configure' that is exaclty what I want you to do...
<elias_> Still don't know, can I use AIGLX in dapper with nvidia proprietary drivers? I guess at least not with the ones which come with dapper.
<Ropechoborra> I mounted a fat32 with the diskmounter script... but i cant change the permissions... what should i modify in the fstab?
<Topslack> I'm not going to fix it for you... just offering some help. It's an OS not the end of the world
<deadly_venom> My wireless connection is activated and running, but I cannot browse my internet, why is that?
<Topslack> deadly_venom... cause you set it up wrong. can you ping the router?
<defcon8> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<defcon8>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Invalid argument.
<sam11> kishore,
<Topslack> can you ping outside address?
<PseudoPlacebo> In the Ubuntu server installation where is the MySQL folder located?
<kishore> sam11, ya
<defcon8> well, that's like the error I got but for eth2
<defcon8> does anyone else get this error when trying to set the key to open on wireless?
<sam11> i think it's in /etc/bash/bashrc
<defcon8> I've googled, and it seems to happen when setting a wep key aswell, but there seem to be no solutions
<defcon8> I'd be very grateful for some help, here
<highneko> I got aiglx, and beryl working. The windows look a little blocky when they move, I probably have a setting off, any ideas?
<deadly_venom> Topslack Network is unreachable
<reza> Topslack : failed to load module vga, vesa and some more (module requirement mismatch 0)
<mram> hello people.
<elkbuntu> highneko, try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<kishore> sam11, bashrc not found
<sam11> PATH="${PATH}:/usr/local/jdk/bin" to export everything in jdk/bin to path
<sam11> in /etc/bash
<mram> I was wondering what you guys think about the whole firefox and debian situation
<wobble> can anyone offer any advice? i have a problem in dapper where my monitor is always off when i boot up. the only way i can turn it on is by typing 'aticonfig --enable-monitor tmds1' i've tried running 'aticonfig --force-monitor=tmds1' but that doesn't help.
<defcon8> anyone, please?
<reza> Topslack : also Xorg is not able to detect mouse
<earthian> hey, does Ign sign (which i think is smth to do with a word 'ignore') mean bad in apt-get update ????? and if not what does that mean???
<earthian> thanks ^^^
<elkbuntu> mram, this isnt the channel for idle chatter. #ubuntu-offtopic takes that purpose
<highneko> elkbuntu: Thought I was there, sorry.
<sam11> or maybe ubuntu doesn't have it
<defcon8> ffs
<Ych> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<kishore> sam11, not even bash
<mram> elkbuntu, ahh ok then nevermind
<sam11> at least javac works,
<earthian> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<reza> help plz ! i have upgraded to edgy and X can not run and when i type X-configure lots of errors appers :(
<defcon8> can someone please help me?
<johng> Pseudo, try something like /dev/hdax /media/volume vfat umask=000 0 0
<kishore> sam11, ya.. javac working. hey plz pm me
<elkbuntu> defcon8, if nobody has replied, probably nobody here at the moment knows
<reza> help plz ! i have upgraded to edgy and X can not run and when i type X-configure lots of errors appears :(
<elkbuntu> reza, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<floyd2> is there any way to make a deb from a tar.gz source to make installation easier?
<boink> sure there is, making a .deb
<reza> elkbuntu : i tried that alot with many different configurations but no success! :|
<boink> man dpkg
<elkbuntu> reza also, edgy discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<kishore> sam11, ya javac working
<mister_roboto> floyd2: usually the contents of a tar.gz consist of a configure script and makefile with source code, not a binary install package
<floyd2> mister_roboto, yes that is the kind of tar.gz I mean
<mister_roboto> floyd2: usually, just "tar xzf <file> && cd <dir> && configure && make && sudo make install"
<earthian> hey, does Ign sign (which i think is smth to do with a word 'ignore') mean bad in apt-get update ????? and if not what does that mean???
<floyd2> mister_roboto, yeah. That almost never works. make is always missing something.
<defcon8> I get the following error when trying to set the key to open for my wireless device Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<defcon8>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Invalid argument.
<defcon8> can someone please tell me what to do
<mister_roboto> floyd2: that's why is a lot easier to just install from the repositories if you can find it there :)   tracking down dependencies and installing those separately can break your distribution, potentially, if you don't know what the commands do
<Ropechoborra> I cant modify the access permission in my fat32... I got rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 in the fstab but.. still cant
<TomaszD> hello, I'd like to know how to change the default iconset in openoffice in edgy. I've installed the "default" style but I'm unable to find the option to change to this iconset.
<fredrik> help! how do i install downloaded files from the internet, feks latest version of firefox
<floyd2> mister_roboto, why doesn't Ubuntu keep their packages up to date? software for dapper is like a year old
<mister_roboto> floyd2: well... the next version (Edgy, 6.10) is just about to be released and it has a lot of new stuff
<mister_roboto> floyd2: you can upgrade to that
<fredrik> i am using  latest ubuntu version
<swilliamson> anyone know a way to make an application start on a specified workspace?
* deadly_venom bbl
<bagster> hello - i've got my usb mouse to sort of work - however it's motion is extremely jerky- a probmlem i dont have with the ps/2 or serial mouse. any idea why the mouse is so unresponsive?
<floyd2> mister_roboto, all software I install has bugs fixed in some version like 2 upgrades later but you can't upgrade because Ubuntu doesn't update their packages
<dyn-afk> they do update their packages
<dyn-afk> they don't upgrade the packages to newer versions most of the time
<fredrik> can anyone help me please i am new to linux
<dyn-afk> because 6.06 is a LTS release
<dyn-afk> stability is key
<floyd2> dyn-afk, example: quodlibet is at 0.18 and latest is 0.23
<boink> sure, just ask
<dyn-afk> I know
<defcon8> is anyone going to help me at all?
<mister_roboto> floyd2: are you running dapper? you can do a couple of things, first if you're on dapper, enable the backports repository. or you can just upgrade your whole distro to edgy
<dyn-afk> but that's because they want stability and security
<floyd2> updating a media player is not going to affect system stability
<mram> fredrik, what would like help in?
<boink> defcon8: I would if I know the answer
<dyn-afk> they'll still update everything so it doesn't have security holes and suchs
<dyn-afk> -s
<DonDieg1> hello
<dyn-afk> but that doesn't mean they upgrade everything to the latest versionnumber
<_marko> Just got Edgy Eft installed. Grub is not starting (not booting to linux). I remember there were some way to repair MBR? No other operation system on that computer.
<dyn-afk> for example OpenOffice.org: version 2.0.2 is in 6.06
<floyd2> Having to wait for an OS upgrade to upgrade a simple program is kind of rediculous. Other nameless OS don't suffer from this
<fredrik> ok, how do i install downloaded files from internet f.eks firefox etc, using latest version of ubuntu
<dyn-afk> there are however some security holes
<dyn-afk> they updated 2.0.2 with those security patches
<mram> fredrik, you can use add and remove or synaptic package manager
<dyn-afk> it still is 2.0.2 but it has the security patches from 2.0.3
<Gabby_Hayes> floyd2  .. I have trouble with a lousy connection (ISP)  so got a book by  O'Reilly:  "Ibuntu Hacks"  by Oxer, Rankin & Childers  (which pointed me to this channel)
<dyn-afk> they didn'tupgrade 2.0.2 to 2.0.3
<d00by> can someone remind me how to edit my sources list please
<mram> fredrik, i would suggest add and remove programs for you just to start off easier
<dyn-afk> <floyd2> Having to wait for an OS upgrade to upgrade a simple program is kind of rediculous. Other nameless OS don't suffer from this << that's because they are not LTS
<boink> !easy-source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easy-source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fredrik> so when i down load stuff it will automatically end up in synaptic package manager
<dyn-afk> SUSE, Red Hat, etc. have the exact same "problem"
<mram> fredrik, also firefox comes installed by default
<dyn-afk> they're stable and secure but not very up to date
<fredrik> even the latest version
<floyd2> dyn-afk, Windows and MacOS don't have LTS?
<ompaul> !timetable
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dyn-afk> that's what edgy eft is for in case of ubuntu: bleeding edge stuff
<dyn-afk> floyd2 yep
<Gabby_Hayes> d00by  .. am doing that myself:  /etc/apt/sources.list   (use  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list )
<fredrik> trying to download google notebook
<Ropechoborra> is it safe to resize an ext3 ??
<mram> fredrik, no you don't have to download anything, you can just search for it in the add and remove and click on the check box and hit apply button and it is installed for you
<mister_roboto> floyd2: well... if you don't want edgy and you need a new version now, you can always just install from source. you say "it never works" but that's not entirely true and you might need to learn a few things, but hatt's always an option
<dyn-afk> windows & macos support is done through 3rd party
<ompaul> Ropechoborra, not without backing up your data it should be possible I have never done it
<crimsun> floyd2: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BackportsHowto
<Tabias> can somebody explain the main differences between gnome and kde?
<boink> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<boink> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> Sureshot..  You around?
<boink> both are large windowmanagers
<fredrik> asorry ra for being a novis on thia and that my q is a bit premature, glad you can help
<Hoxzer> how can I prevent bubble notices from showing in gnome?
<dyn-afk> Tabias the main difference is that KDE uses QT and GNOME uses GTK
<dyn-afk> KDE wants to give the user the ability to change everything
<mram> fredrik, no problem
<Tabias> and what would you advice to a novice then?
<dyn-afk> GNOME wants a clean,simple and easy to use graphical environment
<boink> kde is somewhat more windows-like, while gnome is somewhat more mac-like
<dyn-afk> Tabias both :)
<PingunZ> !grubrestore > PingunZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubrestore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> some like KDE more then GNOME
<matgates> I have a USB hard disk with three partitions.  When I plug it in, it auto-mounts them, but apparently with random ordering.  sometimes sda2 will be /media/usbdisk-1 and sometimes /media/usbdisk-3...  is there a way to specify which order to automount these things?
<jrib> ubotu: tell PingunZ about grub
<ompaul> Tabias, they have a different look and feel, gnome tends towards less configuration, kde tends to let you tweek any one part you want to - they have different bus technologies below the bonnet, and they are constucted using different lanuagages, and I use GNOME wich is Ubuntu
<dyn-afk> some think GNOME is better then KDE
<Tabias> great, then I'll try them both and decide myself :)
<RobMau> It really depends on how you like to do things, Tabias
<PingunZ> !restoregrub > PingunZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> it's very personal and up to you to decide
<boink> in linux you have a choice, which you don't have with windows
<RobMau> !restoregrub > RobMau
<ompaul> Tabias, I want a simple interface to my programs and I have 12 years of this stuff under my belt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<highvoltage> Xfce is great too
<Jack_Sparrow> Tabias: It isnt a one or the other situation,  I have three different WM's available KDE/Gnome and ICE
<floyd2> crimsun, so I should file a bug for all the apps I want backported?
<RobMau> !restoregrub
<fredrik> ra sorry for asking again, but were do i find the add or remove, is it in synaptic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restoregrub - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > RobMau
<Renan_s2> I installed kubuntu-desktop, and now I have kdm as login manager, but I prefer GDM, how would I switch it back to GDM?
<Tabias> yeah, I currently on ubuntu and I'm into my second day, just figuring out what I should use best. BUt gnome (current windowmanager) is nice. But I would like to try the kde too :)
<RobMau> thanks :-)
<Tabias> problem is, I don't know how to switch between them
<crimsun> floyd2: well, yes, but realise that we aren't going to randomly backport any request. Well at least I certainly am not going to sign off in such a manner.
<Jack_Sparrow> Tabias: There is an option where you enter your login
<jazzrocker> i highly recommend any and all of you go to Circuit City and look in the RAM case... they just had a sale but they forgot to change the tags, so i got $30 off cuz of their mistake :)
<jazzrocker> $30 off per gig, so $60 off of two gigs
<kishore> reza, edgy stable version not yet released
<floyd2> crimsun, will you sign off on backporting an app with no external depencies which can't break anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> Renan_s2: there is an option where you enter your login .. as long as you didnt remove gdm
<jazzrocker> but obviously that depends on whether the tech's are on top of their shit with changing tags, which a lot of them are not
<Tabias> so I can actually install kde on the current ubuntu and then choose between gnome and kde ?
<Renan_s2> will see
<Renan_s2> Tabias, yes
<mram> fredrik, add and remove programs is listed under Applications, and Synaptic is listed under System -> Administration
<Jack_Sparrow> Tabias: yes
<Renan_s2> I have KDE, GNOME and WindowMaker here :)
<Tabias> freaky
<Jack_Sparrow> Cool
<crimsun> floyd2: if you're going to ask for quodlibet 0.23.1, I'm not going to ok it until I get an UVFe for mutagen 0.8 so it can enter Edgy.
<peace-keeper> why can noone in the world make an operating system that simply WORKS without problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Tabias: You can also run KDE apps in Gnome like K3B and Konversation etc..
<Jack_Sparrow> Tabias: and the other way around
<dyn-afk> peace-keeper that would be because computers are a very complex thing
<crimsun> peace-keeper: because everyone has his/her own preferences.
<dyn-afk> both hardware and software
<peace-keeper> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> peace-keeper: You cant make EVERYONE happy
<dyn-afk> if you want something that just works an Apple mac comes closest
<nickspoon> ?
<Tabias> noticed that :)
<nickspoon> whoops, wrong window.
<samuel> anyone know network manager? any clue why network manager never seems to find a gateway?
<Jack_Sparrow> HAs Sureshot been here this morning, he was going to beta test my Sudoku for Windows XP...(I'll go hide in shame now..)
<TomaszD> so nobody knows how to change the iconset in openoffice?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've a prob with icewm , i installed it , but when boot i choose icewm in session , but when icewm didnt work
<Subhuman> samuel, what wifi card do you havE?
<floyd2> crimsun, no idea what an UVFe is but I'm just frustrated with the state of software in the repositories. None of it is up to date and it's almost impossible to upgrade some things. You pretty much have to be an expert hacker to upgrade stuff. madwifi drivers and network manager for example.
<Alakazam> lool @ expert hacker to upgrade stuff
<ProN00b> floyd2, use ubuntu+1
<TomaszD> floyd2, you don't understand the nature of software
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189:  I use ICEwm here on a base of Ubuntu.. it can/does work
<kishore> samll
<floyd2> ProN00b, using unstable core OS doesn't seem like the easier route
<crimsun> !schedule > floyd2
<ProN00b> floyd2, well patching it yourself doesn't make it all that stable... and i heard some people say +1 is pretty stable
<ghostshadow189> Jack_Sparrow : when my icewm boot , it didnt display anything
<Tabias> it is a huge world for linux. almost to big for someone coming from windows
<Tabias> and there is no direct routmap
<ghostshadow189> i mean that it booted but didnt display toolbar , menu , etc
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: Reinstall it.. DId you see any errors along the eay?
<mister_roboto> floyd2: i'm using edgy on my laptop and on a vmware vm on windows with no issues, fyi
<ghostshadow189> no erro
<samuel> Subhuman, what does that have to do with it? im trying to connect with wired eth0, but i do have an atheros
<zool2005> hi all, is there a way to find out what process is occupying my usb drive? when i try to umount i get a busy message
<Acidic32> Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) mod_mono/1.1.10 mod_python/3.1.4 Python/2.4.3 PHP/5.1.2 mod_ruby/1.2.5 Ruby/1.8.4(2005-12-24) Server at huggy.mrmoss.net Port 80 <-- fair bit :)
<crimsun> floyd2: note in the release schedule that we have certain "freezes" to stabilise the software. Universe is in freeze, meaning that I need to file an upstream version freeze exception to get mutagen 0.8 into Edgy/universe so that it can be backported to dapper. It makes no sense to have older mutagen w/ newer quodlibet.
<_marko> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dfasdf> hi all
<dfasdf> german?
<ghostshadow189> Jack_Sparrow : i even open task manager with ctrl+alt+Esc
<ghostshadow189> but icewm didnt display anyghing
<ProN00b> crimsun, for almost standalone software thats compilable with current libs that kinda sucks
<Subhuman> samuel, well why would you use network manager for a wired connection?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: I need to leave for a bit...  I will see what notes I made when I installed ice
<ghostshadow189> ok
<Subhuman> you cna jus e3nter the details in if dhcp isnt enabled.
<crimsun> ProN00b: for quodlibet in particular, we would have to backport mutagen 1.7.1 /and/ quodlibet 0.23.1
<mram> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<floyd2> crimsun, I realize there are logistical issues. It would be nice if the repos could be split between core and non-core packages like this SMART package management system I was reading about
<TomaszD> is not saving the gateway address in edgy a known problem? i had to tinker with /etc/network/interfaces, which was easy for me, but, you know...
<samuel> Subhuman, for when i want to use a wireless... but i dont want to switch back and forth between networkmanager/traditional whenever im going to use a wireless
<VarCon> anyone able to get biometrics working on HP laptop?
<elias_> how to set a pwd for a SMB shared folder in dapper?
<Alakazam> yall ask some of the most wild questions.
<tyler> hello, can some one help me uninstall ubuntu as well as grub on a dell?
<ProN00b> VarCon, lol
<Gabby_Hayes> am trying to get java on ubuntu:  (sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk) ... have both the 'universe' and 'multiverse' repositories in the sources.list (but returns: "couldn't find package...")
<tyler> i have the dell provided xp disk, but i can't seem to get to recovery mode
<tyler> i know i need to fixmbr
<Alakazam> tyler, there's no "un-installing" ubuntu
<Alakazam> tyler...
<Alakazam> yeah
<Alakazam> fixboot fixmbr
<_marko> I assume making a boot partition to existing system is not possible without reinstall... right?
<crimsun> Gabby_Hayes: you probably uncommented dapper-backports instead of dapper
<VarCon> i know.. kind of an off-the-wall question.... but anyone get it working?
<d00by2> hey when i do make it says: /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory
<d00by2> what does that mean
<tyler> alakazam how can i do that
<Gabby_Hayes> ahh .. so just re-comment the backports ?
<crimsun> d00by2: it means you don't have the linux-headers-$(uname -r) package installed
<d00by2> crimsun, so i do apt-get install linux-headers
<Alakazam> d00by, get Package: build-essential
<d00by2> ?
<d00by2> kk
<Alakazam> tyler
<Alakazam> drop to a recovery console on your win xp CD
<floyd2> what's the file to edit for repositories? Synaptic crashes when I run it
<Haprog> I'm using Ubuntu Dapper 6.06.1 AMD64 and just installed Xgl+Compiz and got it working with this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427 At first everything worked fine. Win-key worked as the "Super"-key but..
<tyler> alakazam i cant do that with the dell xp cd they provided me
<TomaszD> floyd2, /etc/apt/sources.list
<VarCon> or is there even a package that will allow Biometrics?\
<crimsun> Gabby_Hayes: you need to ensure you have the /dapper/ lines for universe and multiverse enabled
<Haprog> after a few boots Win key didn't work anymore
<crimsun> floyd2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<d00by2> floyd2, /etc/apt/sources.list
<d00by2> lol
<Alakazam> tyler, if its a windows disk you should be able to.
<floyd2> thanks :-)
<Alakazam> floyd2, use apt-get
<TomaszD> tyler, does the xp cd boot at all?
<tyler> alakazam, how can i access it from grub? it won't boot automatically
<Haprog> and now when I go to System/Preferences/keyboard there are no keyboard models and layouts selectable
<Haprog> they're all gone
<Alakazam> tyler, set your BIOS to boot from CD.
<Alakazam> make sure its an XP cd.
<d00by2> when i try to do apt-get install linux-headers, i get a huge list, which one should i choose?
<Alakazam> not powertoys or some crap
<Jack_Sparrow> tyler: Bootdisk.com
<tyler> alakazam its a dell branded xp installation disk
<Alakazam> d00by, the one that matches your kernel.
<Alakazam> tyler, it should STILL boot.
<tyler> ok
<d00by2> alakazam, how do i find my kernal version?
<jbmigel> dooby2 "uname -a"
<Alakazam> d00by, uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> Alakazam: the Dell install disks are a little freaky
<TomaszD> Alakazam, no, it might not. I know this problem occurs very often. GRUB installed, xp cd doesn't boot.
<mister_roboto> apt-cache search linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Alakazam> hmm...
<Haprog> Does someone know how to get the keyboard layouts and models to show up on the gnome Keyboard setting utility again? though the settings set in xorg.conf work fine except for the Win-key
<Alakazam> TomaszD, grub has nothing to do w/a bios boot.
<d00by2> nvm figured it out
<d00by2> i think
<TomaszD> Alakazam, well experience shows otherwise.
<Alakazam> TomaszD, okay... thats mathmaticaly impossible... but okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Alakazam: the cd should still boot.. but it isnt the normal XP install/recovery
<Alakazam> shit if i know man...
<Alakazam> heh
<TomaszD> Alakazam, I work in a small computer company as a technician. We sometimes have notebooks preloaded with fedora, we have to use a specially provided boot disc to erase the harddrive, because xp cds don't boot at all.
<Alakazam> weird TomaszD
<Alakazam> i stand corrected i guess.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<VarCon> so..... back to the question..... anyone able to get Biometrics working with Linux?
<TomaszD> Alakazam, very weird, I couldn't believe it myself, it was just a black screen when I tried.
<Alakazam> i guess with proprietary software..
<Alakazam> yeah
<crimsun> VarCon: there are a couple howtos for the hardware in Thinkpads.
<floyd2> Is there a way to see in the "updates" applet window which repository an upgrade is coming from?
<Alakazam> my xp install just took a crap and my girls mad.
<Alakazam> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> Alakazam: I have had to use a bootdisk.com floppy then get to the i386 folder on the cd to do an install using the Dell CD
<mister_roboto> floyd2: you can see that with "apt-cache policy <pkg name>"
<mister_roboto> floyd2: not sure about in synaptic
<ignotus> where can I see the list of the software that is on the dapper drake DVD?
<floyd2> mister_roboto, yeah I was wondering in the update manager. It would be nice to see if a particular update is "safe" (from a supported repo) before installing it.
<gyhu> hi. where will i find "tree" in which is presented what distro is based on what distro?
<d00by> when i type in "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" to install madwifi it says "wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error"
<d00by> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> floyd2: If it is in the original repor then it is safe, which is why not everything bleeding edge is in there as you were complaining about earlier
<GnarusLeo> Have anyone got ubuntu to work with Prism drivers (Network Adapter) ?? How do I do this?
<floyd2> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but I have the backports repos and some non ubuntu repos also
<d00by> GnarusLeo what card are you using
<Crippy-Boy> Hmm, if the wireless card uses the Prism chipset it should work out of the box, atleast mine did
<GnarusLeo> d00by, 0000:01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<Jack_Sparrow> floyd2: those would not be considered supported repos would they
<ivx> hey i'm running ubuntu on my notebook and it say for the battery/power icon: laptop battery is fully charged (93%). what does that 93% mean
<d00by> when i type in "wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta" to install madwifi it says "wlanconfig: ioctl: Input/output error" anybody know what that means?
<floyd2> Jack_Sparrow, thus my question about how to tell where a package is coming from in the update manager :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> floyd2: You could tell by switching off the added repos  and reloading but that is a long way around.
<Crippy-Boy> ivx, That the battery is 93% charged?
<Renan_s2> What is the best way to disable services that I don't need, e.g. Bluetooth?
<michael> My Via Rhine II definitely doesn't work, Firestarter claims it isn't ready.
<floyd2> Jack_Sparrow, I think I'll try to file a bug for this if I can find the right place since I can't be the only one to wonder this
<ignotus> is ScummVM available on the official drapper drake DVD?
<RobMau> I have to go, Bye! :-)
<Subhuman> ignotus, if its in the repos, yes.
<ivx> crippy-boy it says fully charged than 93%. i am wondering if it is tell me that some of the battery is bad
<Jack_Sparrow> floyd2: Feel free to file a bug, but it is more of a feature you think should be added.
<Gabby_Hayes> cya  RobMau
<ignotus> Subhuman: it is, thanks!
<edytt> If i want to add a module to my kernel, or just want it to autoload on startup, do i need to recompile kernel with it, or can i just change that somewhere, or can i just have it modprobe'd at start up?
<sureshot> how do i turn off the gnome sounds so i can let other program use the sound card
<Crippy-Boy> ivx, i wouldn't worry about it, After quite a few uses batteries rarely hold 100% charge
<floyd2> Jack_Sparrow, semantics. bugzilla labels *everything* a bug.
<earthian> Hello again. I am trying to upgrade my ATI drivers from the default ubuntu version to the new one from ati.com site. Can you help me backup my current driver/configuration so if anything goes wrong with the new driver i would be able to revert the old working driver later? I am doing this because some xgl extensions are not working. HELP ?
<edytt> any ideas?
<frogzoo_> sureshot: dapper ?
<sureshot> frogzoo yes ser
<frogzoo_> sureshot: system -> prefs -> sound -> enable s/w esd mixing     & logout/back in
<zool2005> can i use rsync to copy a web directory to my system?
<Stork> what's a good socks proxy server i can install?
<sureshot> thanks frogzoo that will help me still a noob in lots a ways
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Stop using that TImex SInclair and get a real PC...     You ready to Beta test my new game..?
<captine> is it possible to do an upgrade from 5.10 32 bit to 6.06 64bit??
<earthian> captine, no
<earthian> 32bit -> 32bit OR 64bit -> 64bit.
<captine> earthian, thnx
<earthian> np
<captine> too lazy to re-install
<edytt> If i want to add a module to my kernel, or just want it to autoload on startup, do i need to recompile kernel with it, or can i just change that somewhere, or can i just have it modprobe'd at start up?
<ivx> crippy-boy i guess but it was a big purchase so try to keep it new
<frogzoo_> zool2005: wget
<elias_> I can't access my SMB SHARED directories. Looks like samba does not know about my user!
<edytt> Any ideas/suggestions?
<edytt> i want ath_pci to be loaded automatic
<sureshot> send it to me and i have upgraded to a ti99 heheh
<edytt> instead of having to type sudo modprobe ath_pci whenever i need to use my wlan
<frogzoo_> captine: that's seriously lazy
<earthian> !smbpassw
<b03nto> Renan_s2: update-rc.d -f <thing u dont need> remove
<earthian> !smbpasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpassw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earthian> !spasswd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbpasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spasswd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo_> edytt: add it to /etc/modules
<Crippy-Boy> ivx, I know what you mean, My battery on my thinkpad recently died (after a few years albeit), But it should be fine, it will last. But they dont hold charge for ever.
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<earthian> ups
* earthian hides
<elias_> earthian: that's what I am thinking. but how can ubuntu expect the normal user to know about smbpasswd.
<sureshot> jack_sparrow i stopped using that pc a long time ago i use a ti99 at the moment and i cant wait till my commador to come in hehehehe
<Evaso2> there is a wat to reinstall sysv-rc with apt-get?
<earthian> well... you can ask here :o
<Crippy-Boy> ivx, If your worried about it, cycle it a few times, Let it fully charge then run it down, Repeat the process a few times.
<sureshot> jack_sparrow can youd dcc that to me
<dyn-afk> elias_ setting up samba is not something a normal user would do anyway :P
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: one sec
<GnarusLeo> d00by, 0000:01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<elias_> dyn-afk: but sharing folders is certainly something a normal user could want!
<Gabby_Hayes> dyn-afk  .. are linux users  "normal" ?  :-)
<GnarusLeo> Have anyone got ubuntu to work with Prism drivers (Network Adapter) ?? How do I do this?
<ivx> crippy-boy thanks the life kinda stinks so i might buy an 8 cell or whatever anyhow
<earthian> dyn-afk, but setting samba shold not be that hard either.... its bad for ubuntu and good for windows where you just check a checkbox and your folder gets shared over the network
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: You will need VB6 runtimes
<dyn-afk> Gabby_Hayes nah, linux users are nuts :P
<ghostshadow189> Jack_Sparrow : my icewm still didnt work
<edytt> So?
<Alakazam> http://ebcd.pcministry.com/
<elias_> it is not about the linux case (how things have to be done in linux) but about the user case (what users want to do). the user should not have to care about whether samba is doing the job for him in the background or something else. he just cares if it works or not.
<dyn-afk> elias_ not everyone wants to share stuff,most simply want to share the internet connection among the computers they have
<Gabby_Hayes> earthian  .. or put your shared file on a floppy, and use sneaker-net  <BG>
<falco> hey all
<dyn-afk> earthian I don't think smbpasswd -a username is all that difficult to do
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: Is yours a clean system, never used #Automatix garbage or unusual repos?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow it failed try again i have vb6 interprize loaded
<falco> hey guys?
<dyn-afk> yes, it's not graphical but that doesn't mean it's hard
<falco> I am trying to get TC-Elite
<elias_> Gabby_Hayes: there are more and more normal linux users out there nowadays, thanks to ubuntu.
<dyn-afk> there is however SWAT
<falco> how do you remove a dir?
<elias_> but ubuntu still has some miles to go!
<dyn-afk> so it can be done via somesort of a GUI
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow : what do u mean ? i installed automatix
<falco> how do you remove a directory?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow it failed try again i have vb6 interprize loaded  stupid me firestarted hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> elias_: Watch who you are calling normal eh   :)
<dyn-afk> falco: rm -R dirname
<earthian> Hello again. I am trying to upgrade my ATI drivers from the default ubuntu version to the new one from ati.com site. Can you help me backup my current driver/configuration so if anything goes wrong with the new driver i would be able to revert the old working driver later? I am doing this because some xgl extensions are not working. HELP ?
<ghostshadow189> do u mean i used automatix to install icewm ?
<falco> syn-afk thanks
<Gabby_Hayes> elias,  and whe M$ starts to lease  (not sell) it's bloated OSs,  Linux will become more popular.
<elias_> dyn-afk: don't care about swat! why should a user have to know about samba config settings?
<ghostshadow189> no , i used synaptic
<Crippy-Boy> They already do lease it.
<Alakazam> lol elias_
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: Automatix is the WORST things you can run..
<sureshot> jack_sparrow one more time other than that email it to me
<dyn-afk> for the same reason a driver has to know how to drive a car elias_ ;)
<falco> YAY it worked
<Alakazam> Jack_Sparrow, whys that.
<frogzoo_> !ati > earthian
<Alakazam> ive never had any problems w/it.
<falco> dyn-afk thanks bud
<dyn-afk> computers aren't easy and shouldn't be easy because that makes us lazy as hell
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow : so wat must i do now ?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow one more time other than that email it to me
<ghostshadow189> i ddint use automatix to install icewm
<dyn-afk> elias_ setting up a server is what you do with samba and for that you need knowledge
<Jack_Sparrow> Alakazam: Garbage script written by kiddies that wont support their own work.  It trashes a lot of computers and we see them in here every day of the week
<Gabby_Hayes> anyone who works on the "bleeding edge" of anything, had better a have a blood donor's card handy.
<sethk> earthian, back up your /etc directory and your /usr/X11R6 directory
<Alakazam> aah Jack
<Crippy-Boy> Automatix isnt TOO bad apart from it uses its own repo's and doesnt fail gracefully, But i fail to see the point of spoon feeding people on such a trivial task as installing software
<dyn-afk> that is a good thing because if it is not difficult to setup something like a webserver it would make the web an awful lot unsafer
<earthian> ok thanks sethk
<Alakazam> well... trash scripts... yes. support their own work... dont need them to. i can support it ;)
<ugarit> I need some help to figure out how to control brightness on a Sony VAIO laptop.  Anyone here has experience with this?
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow , wat must i do now ?
<floyd2> ./configure reports "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" what to do?
<sethk> floyd2, install package build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Gimme your email in private so I can try and get the game to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: No idea...  SOmeone else may have an answer
<ghostshadow189> so wat do u mean with automatix ?
<YouCeyE> how to find ip address under nat?
<Alakazam> here's one for you...
<YouCeyE> i mean the real ip
<sureshot> it it prk62@yahoo.com i dont care
<sethk> YouCeyE, there are web sites that tell you.   try whatsmyipaddress.com
<Alakazam> when i pas hdb=ide-scsi in grub... i cant even see my burner.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-roigw1-fe8ade00-199.dhcp.inet.fi]  by gnomefreak
<dyn-afk> try the site www.whatismyip.com YouCeyE
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<YouCeyE> sethk, gui is not working
<Alakazam> when i try and burn without passing that to grub... it always fails a burn
<b03nto> YouCeyE: or this http://www.watismijnip.nl/
<sethk> YouCeyE, use a text mode browser
<cvacubo> Hello everybody. I have a little question about upload new package to Ubuntu repositories. Please help me.
<dyn-afk> those 3 are all the same b03nto :P
<dyn-afk> textmode browsers: lynx, links, elinks
<brenlae> man i love ubuntu ^_^
<b03nto> is it ? ..ooo shame on me.. :(
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow : must i install rox ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: No idea... Once you run automatix and it does what it does, you can often have problems later .... Not easy to fix...  Most people need to reinstall to flush it out
<dyn-afk> you can ping your own hostname (the one you get from your isp)
<dyn-afk> that will tell you the ip-address as well YouCeyE
<brenlae> is it ok to run an i386 kernel on 686 smp hardware? (P4 530J @3ghz w/ HT)
<YouCeyE> dyn-afk, ping 127.0.0.1
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow : so i need to reinstall icewm with synaptic ?
<sethk> brenlae, yes
<YouCeyE> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: Good luck.. next time you do a fresh install.. avoid that script, just come here and ask.
<brenlae> sethk, would i notice a speed increase with a 686-smp kernel?
<b03nto> YouCeyE: what about this one http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<dyn-afk> nope YouCeyE not that ip-address :P
<sethk> brenlae, very unlikely that you would notice
<Jack_Sparrow> ghostshadow189: No idea how to fix icewm on a dirty system...
<Crippy-Boy> brenlae, If you use multi threaded apps, Probably
<ghostshadow189> jack_sparrow , u think i should use synaptic or terminal to reinstall icewm ?
<brenlae> sethk, cool, thanks, i was worried :)
<sethk> ghostghost, either way, it doesn't matter
<brenlae> hmm
<mirak> hi
<Crippy-Boy> I hate grub :-)
<brenlae> lilo is a bit more simplified than grub, i'll give you that, Crippy-Boy
<Crippy-Boy> Its not the fact of being simplified
<smita> ebu
<Crippy-Boy> Its when i try to reinstall grub to the mbr in a way ive done a thousand times before it fails
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, how are you installing it?
<Crippy-Boy> I had to use super grub disk to get it back then edit menu.lst to add my os's
<Crippy-Boy> sethk: Id just reinstalled windows, Booted DSL, mounted the ubuntu drive to /mnt/ubuntu chrooted to /mnt/ubuntu then grub-install /dev/hda gave me an error 'The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly'
<Crippy-Boy> Ive done it a thousand times without problems before
<Crippy-Boy> but its fixed now, so its all good.
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, I never use grub-install.  much more reliable to use the grub utility
<Dekel> I have some problem with my network in ubuntu
<pi> hi
<Crippy-Boy> Aye it is a little flaky, but i got it sorted :-
<Crippy-Boy> :-) *
<Alakazam> How can I fix this?
<Alakazam> root@malakai:~# mount -a
<Alakazam> Volume is dirty.
<sethk> Alakazam, clean the volume
<Alakazam> Okay...
<gandalfcome> I installed a tyv
<Alakazam> What would that include.
<sethk> Alakazam, meaning run fsck
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: try one more time
<Alakazam> FSCK!
<Alakazam> damn it.
<Alakazam> thanks
<sethk> Alakazam, if it is ext3, then fsck.ext3
<Crippy-Boy> Take out the hard drive, And leave it in a bucket of hot soapy water for a hour or two, Then it'll be fine
<Crippy-Boy> XD
<gandalfcome> a tv card in my server how do i know that linux recognized it?
<pi> when I boot my server without monitor's cable connected the resolution shift automatilly on VGA
<zenit> Crippy-Boy: I had the same problem, but it was an old grub with a combination of a raid device it couldn't find.
<Dekel> I have 3 computers. 2 win, 1 lin (ubuntu). i gave my ubuntu some name, and i want to be able to connect to it from the win boxes using it's name (and not ip address). All computers connected to router. how do i config this?
<sureshot> jack_sparrow email it to me friend at prk62@yahoo.com
<sethk> pi, yes, that's normal.
<pi> how can boot the system to 1280x1024
<zool2005> I have a question : I want to copy the contents of a remote repository to my hdd (because I don't have a network connection on my laptop) Is it possible?
<pi> I want to enter with VNC
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: Later this weekend I will send it..
<sethk> pi, connect the monitor
<pi> eh eh
<sethk> pi, if you can use XDMCP you will be better off
<Crippy-Boy> zenit, I have no idea what the problem was in my case, Its an ide drive, I thought maybe the menu.lst was wrong so i generated a new one, But i just used super grub disk to fix in the end
<Alakazam> heh its NTFS
<sethk> pi, using vnc without a display makes no sense at all
<zenit> Crippy-Boy: oki, interesting. That disk seems useful.
<sureshot> jack_sparrow anytime my friend my back is given me problems today anyway laying down and trying to type is not easy
<pi> I want to run my server without monitor
<Crippy-Boy> zenit, Sure is, I had it on a copy of Ultimate Boot CD laying around, The amount of times that cd has saved me is unreal
<sethk> pi, that's fine, just don't run vnc
<sethk> pi, use XDMCP
<sethk> pi   if you are on the same subnet, it's by far the best way to do it.
<pi> what is XDMCP?
<sethk> pi,  an X protocol for logging into a machine without a head
<Alakazam> i freakin hate windows.
<link_36p> is there a way to set up the extra keys on my laptop? (launch web browser, email, etc)
<Alakazam> Im going to FORCE my girl to use Ubuntu.
<Gabby_Hayes> Crippy-Boy  .. I have that disk, and a few others, plus knoppix ... sure helps getting a crashed M$  up ... and embarass the owner.
* adioe3 nije tu: Away at the moment
<link_36p>  Alakazam: i already have ;)
<Alakazam> heh
<NutsOfSteel> hmm. my dad has been using linux since the laptop hdd died :)
<ProN00b> graveman works for me for burning data dvd's, but if i use gnomebaker i always get errors, does anyone know where the problem might lie ?
<Alakazam> ive been using linux as a desktop for like... 5 years.
<Crippy-Boy> Alakazam, Forcing someone to use it isnt going to help.
<Alakazam> she can at least TRY.
<NutsOfSteel> knoppix even
<pi> and if I connect to it from out of my lan?
<Crippy-Boy> Gabby_Hayes, Aye, Its not the best disk for it but its useful, Especially when fixing familys pc's
<Alakazam> once a week im JACKING with windows;.
<Alakazam> UGH!
<NutsOfSteel> and if dad who's around 60 figured it out, she should have no problem
<Crippy-Boy> DSL + UBCD = nice combo
<Alakazam> are there any gnu utilities for NTFS fscking?
<sethk> pi, you can try using xdmcp that way also, but the intervening routers may not allow it
<sethk> pi, in that case, log in with ssh -X
<rlared> hey all, has anyone gotten the junk mail filtering in evolution to work correctly?
<link_36p> anyone now how i can setup the extra keys on my laptop? :(
<sethk> pi, then apps will display on the machine where you log in from
<pi> I would like a remote desktop like vnc
* Gabby_Hayes is well over '60' ... and started building/using computers when you had to carve out your own chips from doped silicon.
<sethk> pi, I can only tell you the better ways to do it.  If you insist on vnc, then you'll have to attach a monitor.
<Crippy-Boy> Adding dcfldd to Damn Small is also one of the most useful things, EVAR :-)
<roduku> hi... does anyone have time to answer some newbie questions?
<pi> ok thanks
<joejaxx> roduku: sure like what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gabby_Hayes: We should form our own club, I actually drew my own boards, drilled and etched them..
<pi> I have understans and I will take a look to XDMCP
<roduku> thanks... I got a copy of ubuntu live cd, but It doesn't boot
<Gabby_Hayes> have done that quite a few times, myself,  Jack_Sparrow   (wish someone like Heathkit would still be around)
<Alakazam> roduku, you can also find a lot of answers here http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Alakazam> it helped me out a lot a couple years ago
<joejaxx> roduku: did you download the iso or is it from shipit?
<Jack_Sparrow> roduku: did you burn the cd yourself?  Did you do the self test for errors?
<sureshot> i am sorry to have to ask this again but how do i disable gnome sounds in dapper what settings do i change
<shuffle2> hey all i just tried out the amd64 desktop cd, and it hangs on "configuring network devices". I have a atheros-based card....it is supported out of the box?
<ugarit> how can one find the minor node for a sonypi device?
<roduku> downloaded the ISO, extracted it, durned to CD
<Jack_Sparrow> sureshot: You can get sounds from more than one prog at a time..
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa > sureshot
<b03nto> roduku: u told bios to boot from cd dont u...?
<shuffle2> hey all i just tried out the amd64 desktop cd, and it hangs on "configuring network devices". I have a atheros-based card....it is supported out of the box? (reposting b/c i forgot to identify w/ NickServ)
<roduku> b03...yep.. checked it twice...
<sureshot> my sound default says intel ich6 i thought i had alsa working here
<joejaxx> roduku: you might want to check the md5sum of the iso
<Jack_Sparrow> roduku: Assuming you used windows for the download and burn, did you check the md5 of the download and what did you burn it with..  nero? , what speed did you burn it at?
<roduku> jeojaxx how do I do that?
<joejaxx> roduku: are you on windows?
<THX-1138> shuffle2 - not just 64bit - anyone have the solution?
<roduku> my comp is running XP and I used the generic XP burner to make the CD
<joejaxx> roduku: md5summer.org
<Crippy-Boy> joejaxx, The guy who does fluxbuntu?
<joejaxx> roduku: you want to get that program and then calculate the md5
<joejaxx> Crippy-Boy: yes :)
<Jack_Sparrow> roduku: Nero also has a free md5 checker
<Crippy-Boy> joejaxx, Nice, keep up the good work, its looking good :-)
<sureshot> i did not think that windows default burner did iso
<joejaxx> Crippy-Boy: thanks :)
<b03nto> but nero is not free ...
<SkramX> should i go hoary -> breezy -> dapper or can I just do hoary -> dapper?
<oxygene_> maybe he burned the iso as a file on cd ;)
<roduku> okay.. so what am I looking by checking the md5?
<ugarit> anyone here experienced with sony vaio laptops?
<link_36p> Does anyone know how to configure the extra keys on a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> b03nto: Nero is not free but the md5 checker is free
<Velorium> could someone help me install some .tar.gz files?
<sureshot> oxygene what i am thinking
<Alexander_NL> !roduku windows XP can make bootable cd's
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roduku windows XP can make bootable cd's - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> b03nto: isorecorder is a free iso burning tool for XP
<Alexander_NL> @roduku windows xp can't make bootable cd
<Crippy-Boy> Or theres CDBurnerXP which is pretty damn good
<joejaxx> roduku: looking to make sure it matches the md5 code on the ubuntu website
<Screechingcat> Velorium, it almost never works, but just try out Kompile just in case
<THX-1138> shuffle2 - Did you get any help?  "" troubles
<Alexander_NL> roduku: windows xp can't make bootable cds
<joejaxx> roduku: it has to match this: fb3af44c21f1f68cc25fda7edb8c1bd3  ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Jack_Sparrow> Alexander_NL: Sure it can...
<link_36p> Does anyone know how to configure the extra keys on a laptop? :'(
<roduku> Alexander... XP doesn't make bootable CDs?
<Velorium> screechingcat: is that something i can get from synaptic package manager?
<THX-1138> free isoburner powertoy small free developed by a microsoft employee alex fienmann
<Screechingcat> Velorium, yes. its a graphical utility to install tar.gz packages
<THX-1138> i hate adware
<Velorium> alright, i'll look into it
<Screechingcat> link_36p, you can do it thru keyboard shortcuts in prefs menu
<Alexander_NL> no it doesnt tried many times never succesful, cant burn isos or convert cue/bin
<roduku> well... maybe that's the problem
<roduku> what should I use to make it bootable?
<SkramX> damn
<Jack_Sparrow> Alexander_NL: To be clear, several XP programs can make bootable cd's....
<SkramX> my laptop ran out of battery in the middle of the install!!
<shuffle2> i need madwifi support with the 64 bit ubuntu live cd..... can anyone help?
<Alexander_NL> roduku: if you don have nero try sourceforge for a free tool
<_marko> is the edgy eft beta iso without name -alternate- ??
<_marko> alternate one i mean
<mirak> when I try to schroot or chroot I got an error like can't exec bash, permission not allowed
<Alexander_NL> yes of course several xp programs can make bootable cds but not the build in function
<DOA62> Ok what is the default root password or how can I change it?
<Velorium> screechingcat: it says it's for KDE, i have ubuntu not kubuntu, will it still work out ok?
<link_36p> Screechingcat: Ive tried that, but when i hit the key i want to assign a command to nothing happens! :(
<THX-1138> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jack_Sparrow> Alexander_NL: Just wanted to clarify that point.. What you were saying impiled XP could not at all..
<roduku> I happen to have a copy of ultra ISO... I'll check that
<DOA62> thanks
<shuffle2> !madwifi
<sethk> DOA62, you can set the root password also, if necessary
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mirak> THX-1138: this have nothing to do with sudo
<joejaxx> roduku: yeah make sure you use the burn image file option
<THX-1138> mirak - helpshuffle2 with his problem please
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: I dont remember seeing any adware after I installed isorecorder
<Gabby_Hayes> SkramX  .. plug in your laptop on disk intensive programs,  like installs or disk indexing, etc..
<Alexander_NL> Jack_Sparrow: youe right :)
<Screechingcat> Velorium, go ahead
<roduku> hey.. thanks a lot for the advice, everyone... I'm going to give another shot
<Velorium> ok
<raghu206> is there a software similar and much powerfull than wine
<roduku> later
<THX-1138> Jack_Sparrow: thats just i - it's small adware and  spyware free. - not very capable but it does one job well
<tabm0de> any one have had the problem when its not possible to reinstall apache2 after removing the files? because it does not make any apache2 in init.d and doesnt make the files in /etc/apache2 or dir
<Jack_Sparrow> THX-1138: Agreed...
<frogzoo> raghu206: cedega is similiar to wine
<Alexander_NL> roduku: why do you need burning tool?
<DOA61> that did not work
<Velorium> screechingcat: when i try to open the .tar.gz file with kompile it says "Could not find 'kdesu'"
<sethk> Velorium, you extract files from a tar.gz.
<sethk> Velorium, at the command line, use:    tar xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<Screechingcat> Velorium, ok so it screwed at start this time. try manual compile
<sethk> Velorium, then you cd to the created directory and do ./configure
<{{corona}}> can someone help? I got my wifi working but am having lots of packets being dropped...and the connection just slows down frequently
<Velorium> sethk: i tried that, i do tar xvzf /home/louis/desktop/xine-lib-1.1.1.tar.gz and it says it couldn't find the file
<DOA61> I need to install the source code into the /usr/src/linux/include folder (which does not exists) and i do not have access to change or add anything the the scr folder
<Jack_Sparrow> People...     Play nice....  back later...
<shuffle2> the ubuntu cd (amd64 6.06) hangs when trying to config my atheros card......i need a live cd that is 64 bit and supports madwifi (or enables me to add it to the image) can anyone help out?
<b03nto> DOA61: sudo and use you own password
<THX-1138> Enabling wiwi halts boot on "configuring network devises" - workaround?
<b03nto> DOA61: or sudo -s -H and use you own password
<DOA61> tried that still not working
<ompaul> b03nto, that is -i
<ompaul> if you have to
<sethk> Velorium, then you don't have a file named that.  Initially I can see that you misspelled Desktop
<mirak>  chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<Screechingcat> Velorium, just open the folder and extract normally. then cd to the dir in a terminal and do ./configure
<sethk> Velorium, remember that if you get one letter wrong, you've used a different file name.
<mirak> I don't know why I have this error
<Screechingcat> and then sudo make and sudo make-\install
<Alexander_NL> THX-1138: i have that same problem, in fact when i use usb stick wifi my laptop will freeze at some point
<ompaul> DOA61, do this >> id << what username does it return?
<{{corona}}> hmmm no one there to help?
<Screechingcat> sorry thats sudo make-install
<Alexander_NL> Alexander_NL: l
<Samuli^> make install
<Velorium> sethk: ah, i didn't know caps mattered heh, thank you
<Alexander_NL> {{corona}}: what was your problem again?
<Gabby_Hayes> when apt-get does an install,  why does it identify some packages as  " The following packages have been held back: .."  ? Are they needed, in some way?
<TUx_> hey all i need some help
<rudiz> hi
<{{corona}}> hey Alexander_NL
<TUx_> i am trying to read a user that is closed
<sethk> Velorium, np.  there is something called tab completion.  that means when you type part of a filename and hit tab, the rest will be filled in for you (if unique, otherwise the unique part will be filled in a it will beep).  saves typing and saves misspellings.
<TUx_> i am adminastrator
<Screechingcat> Gabby_Hayes, they are packages which have upgrades but have not been upgraded for some reason
<TUx_> how do i delete the user
<TUx_> it's not in the admin panel
<THX-1138> Hey ompaul - Can you help shuffle2, Alexander, me  with wifi - halts on boot "configuring network devices.
<sethk> TUx_, you want to delete a user, use userdel
<TUx_> i got it onto my desktop but i can't remove it
<{{corona}}> Alex my problem is that i got my wifi working but am having loads of packets being dropped
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs ...  Screechingcat
<Screechingcat> TUx_, go to user accounts in the system > admin menu
<TUx_> one se...
<b03nto> ompaul: yeah but -i trow you to root home folder :P
<Screechingcat> Gabby_Hayes, no prob
<ompaul> THX-1138, usually help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<TUx_> says it doesn't exist
<Alexander_NL> {{corona}}, right can't help you with that I am afraid, my wifi keeps freezingup my laptop so threw it out
<THX-1138> ompaul - Thanks heaps.
<TUx_> it has an [x]  and a no edit thing on the folder
<Screechingcat> hey are there any guides on how to add updates to an install cd. like turning a 6.06 into a 6.06.1 ??
<TUx_> red x
<{{corona}}> Alexander_NL: hmm :)
<ompaul> b03nto, the suggested way is -i
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Alexander_NL> :)
<ompaul> b03nto, ^^^^^^^^ read that
<b03nto> oke boss :)
<TUx_> how would i change permissions
<{{corona}}> Alexander_NL: can you suggest a channel where someone would know?
<ompaul> THX-1138, it is the usual problems if the halt takes place - I have no wireless so ndiswrapper should work and that is all i would do
<TUx_> how do i change permissions to a folder through temranal
<Velorium> sethk: where is the created directory after extracting the .tar.gz?
<joejaxx> TUx_: chmod
<ompaul> TUx_, depends on what the folder is, who owns it, who you are on the machine, and would you damage the system by changing ownershipt
<Screechingcat> Velorium, in the same dir as the tar.gz is located
<sethk> Velorium, ordinarily a subdirectory of wherever you are when you extract
<TUx_> no, it's an old user that i cant find... joejaxx: chmod what?
<Merlin25> does anyone here know of a jabber client that supports filesharing and avatars ?
<sethk> in your case you would do:   cd xine-<tab>      tab will fill in the rest of the name
<Alexander_NL> {{corona}}: seems some guy had a similar problem, check if it helps http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269417
<Velorium> o
<Screechingcat> Merlin25, dosent GAIM do everything under the sun ?
<Velorium> *ok
<TUx_> which one do i do?
<shuffle2> HELLO
<Merlin25> Screechingcat: except that... maybe in the upcoming 2.0 release
<ompaul> TUx_, you want to make an old users materials avialable to a new user: chmod -R newuser:newuser /home/olduser
<shuffle2> could you people actually talk about problems now?
<ompaul> TUx_, with a sudo in front of it
<peace-keeper> lol
<Screechingcat> Merlin25, u still usin the old one ? upgrade to gaim 2.0 beta 3 now. it is amazing
<peace-keeper> linux has too many problems to talk about them
<linkd> :/
<TUx_> whats newuser?
<Merlin25> thanks, i ll try that
<ompaul> TUx_, your username
<shuffle2> no, this is specifically a poobuntu problem
<sethk> shuffle2, I haven't seen you ask a question.  if you did, it got lost in the shuffle, so repeat it
<Screechingcat> shuffle2, whats poobuntu ?
<xav> peace-keeper, you don't have to talk about all of them in the same time
<shuffle2> the ubuntu cd (amd64 6.06) hangs when trying to config my atheros card......i need a live cd that is 64 bit and supports madwifi (or enables me to add it to the image) can anyone help out?
<peace-keeper> hey cool, new automatic updates! let's see what gets f** up this time :)
<TUx_> brb
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<THX-1138> a little music ti soothe the savage nerd with a codecs fix would be welcome
<Screechingcat> ompaul, y do u interpret F** like that. he could easily have meant fed up or somethin like that ?
<shuffle2> sethk: did you see my question this time?
<RetLaw> Hi folks, I would appreciate some help ! I did a fresh install of ubuntu-server 6.06 on an old Win-computer, and selected for "erase entire hd". At first boot I get a GRUB error 18. I've done some searching and found messages related to partitionning, but as I did a complete erase and ubuntu had control over partitionning, I wonder what's going on, and what todo to solve this issue. Thanks for helping
<Screechingcat> ompaul, shame on u for being so perverted and thinking only about those words
<ompaul> Screechingcat, you are now offtopic
<Velorium> sethk: i did that, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25915/
<Screechingcat> ompaul, just a joke. sorry mate
<Gabby_Hayes> shuffle2  .. I just installed ubuntu on an AMD64 2X  (dual-core) ... but used the 32-bit version for a starting place.
<ompaul> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<falco_> hey back again
<falco_> brb
<THX-1138> Gabby_Hayes: Both cores are used?
<shuffle2> what i need is a 64 bit live cd with madwifi support.....can ubuntu work for me, or not? that's all i want to know
<Screechingcat> do the ubuntu repos have indian mirrors ?
<Gabby_Hayes> THX-1138  .. haven't found out, yet .... but haven't found the command,  either  :-(
<ompaul> shuffle2, you are going to have to work hard to do that - much easier to use persistance and 32bit
<TUX__> okay
<tabm0de> any one have had the problem when its not possible to reinstall apache2 after removing the files? because it does not make any apache2 in init.d and doesnt make the files in /etc/apache2 or dir
<TUX__> so what do i do again?
<ompaul> shuffle2, and that is as far as I am willing to take that
<TUX__> i want to change the permissions to a user folder
<TUX__> so i can get into it
<TUX__> how do i?
<TUX__> i am falco
<Gabby_Hayes> THX-1138  .. I know there is a command to see the CPUs .. but can't remember or find it
<TUX__> it is rendezvous
<oxygene_> man chmod
<oxygene_> man chown
<oxygene_> @TUX__
<highneko> How can I check what chipset I have?
<Screechingcat> TUX__, !chmod
<ompaul> TUX__, I told you once
<ompaul> TUx_, sudo chmod -R newuser:newuser /home/olduser
<TUX__> chmod -R /home/falco/Desktop/rendezvous
<TUX__> chmod: missing operand after `/home/falco/Desktop/rendezvous'
<oxygene_> ompaul, chown you mean
<ompaul> TUx_, sudo chown -R newuser:newuser /home/olduser  <<< my typo
<nikin> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25844//qoko
<TUX__> falco@Smith:~$ sudo chmod -R falco:falco /home/falco/Desktop/rendezvous
<TUX__> chmod: invalid mode: `falco:falco'
<Velorium> i managed to extract a .tar.gz package but when i do configure i get this, could someone tell me what's wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25915/
<shuffle2> thanks for all the help guys
<oxygene_> use chown instead of chmod
<rod> Hi, how to give a certain user all permissions on a folder + files? chmod -R 777 /media/sda/chmod -R 777 /media/sda/  doesnt work :(
<rod> chmod -R 777 /media/sda/chmod -R 777 /media/sda/
<RetLaw> Hi folks, I would appreciate some help ! I did a fresh install of ubuntu-server 6.06 on an old Win-computer, and selected for "erase entire hd". At first boot I get a GRUB error 18. I've done some searching and found messages related to partitionning, but as I did a complete erase and ubuntu had control over partitionning, I wonder what's going on, and what todo to solve this issue. Thanks for helping
<oxygene_> Velorium, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<TUX__> falco@Smith:~$ sudo chown -R falco:falco /home/falco/Desktop/rendezvous
<TUX__> chown: `falco:falco': invalid group
<floyd2> TUX__, just right click the dir in nautilus and go to permissions tabs
<jmitchj> Could someone help me get my modem up and running?
<THX-1138> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<TUX__> i can't change them, they are grayed out
<TUX__> can
<TUX__> can't click em
<ompaul> TUX__, what operating system are you using?
<TUX__> ubuntu
<Screechingcat> jmitchj, is it a dialup or an ADSL modem >
<TUX__> lol
<jmitchj> dialup
<oxygene_> if your username is falco and you use ubuntu, there should also be a group falco
<TUX__> i am a total noob
<ompaul> TUX__, well you have something broken there
<TUX__> uh oh!
<DOA61> Has anyone tried to install VMware server onto this version?
<oxygene_> what does "groups" say?
<ixian_> my sound in games in ubuntu seems lagged about half a second to 1 second behind the video. tried tuxracer and quake2 and its lagged in both games. is there a way to change my sound driver or something?
<ompaul> oxygene_, give him grep for it
<TUX__> umm groups?
<oxygene_> what do you mean ompaul ?
<dyn-afk> DOA61 I installed the most recent vmware server on my ubuntu 6.06 machine
<dyn-afk> it works really nice :)
<jmitchj> Screechingcat: I have a Modem directory with a ton of information...but I can;t make heads or tails out of where to start
<ompaul> TUX__, do this: grep 4 /etc/group
<DOA61> how did you do it? I am having no joy here
<dyn-afk> I tried the howto on the ubuntuforums.org and wiki.ubuntu.com sites and mixt some
<ompaul> TUX__, first line back is ?
<Screechingcat> jmitchj, are you on dialup or adsl or cable ?
<dyn-afk> I used most part of the amd64 vmware server install from wiki.ubuntu.com
<jmitchj> Screechingcat: dialup
<ibob63> does anyone know which port is required for remote desktop to work?
<ompaul> oxygene_, ^^ as above
<TUX__> adm:x:4:smith,falco
<Velorium> oxygene: did that, got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25916/
<ompaul> dyn-afk, check out help.ubuntu.com
<joejaxx> ibob63: 5900 is the port
<TUX__> oxygene_ ompaul adm:x:4:smith,falco
<ibob63> thanks joejaxx
<DOA61> I will give it a look thanks, It wants to complie something and it can not find the header files even when I tell it where they are
<oxygene_> velorium, it tells you that it cand find the dev-files for zlib
<dyn-afk> DOA61 try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<joejaxx> ibob63: you are most welcome
<czer323> Where do I look for logs that talk about modules not loading?
<ompaul> TUX__, you removed smith as a user?
<TUX__> huh?
<oxygene_> install libz-dev
<dyn-afk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware_Guide:_Installing_VMware_Server_on_Ubuntu_6.06_LTS_amd64 << I also did parts from that one
<Velorium> oxygene: meaning? what do i do?
<TUX__> no i removed rendezvous
<TUX__> and it installed a game to it and i gotta get to it
<TUX__> to move it to my usetr
<ompaul> TUX__, smith is the one with the magic powers
<oxygene_> development libraries are usually suffixed with "-dev"
<Alexander_NL> :dyn-afk wors excellent
<TUX__> soo..... i have to do it from there?
<GnarusLeo> Can anyone please help me? I have succesfully installed and probed my wireless adapter drivers with ndiswrapper (ndiwswrapper -l is ok),"modprobe ndiswrapper" is ok ... insmod is ok and "ndiswrapper "-m is ok. ... but when I wirte "iwconfig" no wlan0 shows up .. any ideas?
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: are you on dapper?
<dyn-afk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware&titlesearch=Titles << those are the others, just search for vmware on wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, kubuntu
<ompaul> TUX__, try it as smith, do this "su - smith"
<Velorium> oxygene: i did, i get install: missing destination file operand after `libz-dev' Try `install --help' for more information.
<b03nto> Velorium:inslall zlib1g-dev
<TUX__> okayu
<roughtrader> anyone have a URL for a recent XGL / compiz guide?
<RetLaw> Hi folks, I would appreciate some help ! I did a fresh install of ubuntu-server 6.06 on an old Win-computer, and selected for "erase entire hd". At first boot I get a GRUB error 18. I've done some searching and found messages related to partitionning, but as I did a complete erase and ubuntu had control over partitionning, I wonder what's going on, and what todo to solve this issue. Thanks for helping
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: did you do: sudo depmod -a first?
<TUX__> got it now im smith@smith:~$
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, no .. should I?
<oxygene_> i'm away now
<Velorium> b03nto: same thing
<Materazzi> anybody here use xmame?
<TUX__> ompaul what do i do now?
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: do: sudo depmod -a     then     sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<oxygene_> Velorium, sudo apt-get install packagename
<b03nto> Velorium:apt-get inslall zlib1g-dev
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, done ... still no wlan0
<mister_roboto> !xgl >roughtrader
<b03nto> Velorium:with sudo
<ompaul> TUX__, do the command as smith with sudo and see how it goes
<ompaul> TUX__, I have to leave now for a while
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, thanks for helping me out btw
<TUX__> rgr thanks
<floyd2> why aren't the packages at the Ubuntu site http://www.getdeb.net/ not in the repositories?
<THX-1138> ompaul - Thanks
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: you are most welcome
<Velorium> b03nto; it was sucessful, now do i go ahead and do the ./configure?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, and lsmod shows that ndiswrapper is loaded
<b03nto> Velorium:yes
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: i am just wondering why the interface is not coming up
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: interesting
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, ya, same here .
<b03nto> Velorium:i mean for now :p
<mister_roboto> floyd2: does that mean they ARE in the repositories?  :)
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: is this a braodcom chipset ?
<TUX__> GHAA WAIT ompaul!!!! what do i type in now?
<TUX__> ompaul I LOST IT
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, prism
<floyd2> mister_roboto, apt-cache search does not find them
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, prisma
<TUX__> ompaul GHAA
<GnarusLeo> 0000:01:01.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow]  (rev 01)
<Velorium> b03nto: i think it worked; thank you!
<b03nto> Velorium: ur welcome
<mister_roboto> floyd2: stupid joke, sorry :)  (why aren't they not in the repos)    i don't know how the ubuntu folks select their standard packages
<floyd2> Is getdeb.net a way to distribute packages bypassing the repos?
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: have you tried restarting your computer?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yes, several times
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: try it again since you did not do depmod -a before
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, ok
<mister_roboto> floyd2: you can instal .debs from anywhere, not just the standards repos
<mister_roboto> floyd2: at your own risk, of course
<rod> i remember a graphical tool in GNOME where I can mount devices and specify their mountpoint etc... It was in System - Administration... Where is it, what's its name? Its gone now
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, ok, actually I am doing this remotly for a friend of mine :) (ssh) .. just so that when I reboot it starts the correct kernel, wich file should I edit in grub to get it to start the proper kernel when I reboot?
<floyd2> mister_roboto, right with you...but if Ubuntu is distributing them there....why not in universe repo too?
<czer323> !binarydriver
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<THX-1138> joejaxx -similar problem configuring interfaces on boot up. RaLink.
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GnarusLeo> thaks again :)
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: :) no problem
<joejaxx> THX-1138: really? are you using ndiswrapper also?
<rod> a gtkfrontend for mounting discs people?
<mister_roboto> floyd2: that's a good question. you checked and they aren't there? what about multiverse?
<THX-1138> joejaxx - Honestly i don't know.
<floyd2> mister_roboto, I found a package for quodlibet 0.23.1 in there but its not in the repos for sure
<Materazzi> anybody know where i can get good roms xmame?
<joejaxx> Materazzi: this is the wrong channel to ask :\
<czer323> floyd2, there's a very up-to-date of Quod Libet 0.23.1 in Edgy's repos.
<floyd2> czer323, but the edgy package won't install in dapper
<joejaxx> THX-1138: did you just install the card and try and boot it up?
<Materazzi> joejaxx, can u indicate me the right channel?
<czer323> floyd2, true.  There are probably some missing dependancies.
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, actually no :( still no wlan0
<floyd2> czer323, the package at getdeb.net does install in dapper
<joejaxx> Materazzi: well having roms are somewhat illegal
<SkramX> anywhere i can see how to get ubuntu to see my acer aspire 3003LCI's laptop battery status?
<joejaxx> Materazzi: unless they are homebrew
<Materazzi> joejaxx, ok
<joejaxx> SkramX: acpi -b
<SkramX> I am upgrading to 6.06 as I type, but am wondering how if it isnt in the new elease
<THX-1138> Exactly, there is a native gpl driver - here http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400/
<Materazzi> joejaxx, well do u know where i can get homebrew ones?
<czer323> floyd2, then have fun. ;)  If it doesn't work for some reason, you know why.
<SkramX> joejaxx: it only detects if the AC-Adapater is plugged in or not
<joejaxx> Materazzi: no i do not actually :\
<SkramX> not the battery status ;(
<floyd2> so why aren't the getdeb packages getting put into multiverse or somewhere?
<floyd2> czer323, I've been using it for a while with no probs
<THX-1138> joejaxx - can grub bypass some items on boot?
<Materazzi> joejaxx, :-)
<b03nto> Materazzi: i get mine from here http://www.romnation.net/
<ACU> guys, I have installed Proftpd and thanks to GPROFTPD I am able to start the ftp server. Two questions: 1) If I use the web browser to acess the proftpd I can see and download files. How can I created folders or upload using Firefox. What do I need to enable?   Question 2) is any ftp client for linux with a user friendly gui ?
<joejaxx> SkramX: acpi -b shows you the battery status when the computer is not plugged in
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: i cannot believe it still does not work :(
<floyd2> are the packages submitted by 3rd parties?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, but thanks .. Ill try searching the web for it
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: what are the other interfaces
<joejaxx> THX-1138: what do you mean by bypass
<Materazzi> tnx b03nto
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, lo, eth0, eth1, sit0
<Shish> ACU: nautilus (the gnome file explorer) does FTP both ways, firefox only does downloads (unless you get an extension)
<THX-1138> joejaxx - Can i follow you around tommorow and learn linux?
<b03nto> Materazzi: ur welcome :)
<SkramX> joejaxx: ill try that...
<joejaxx> THX-1138: lol sure
<SkramX> joejaxx: not for mine..
<joejaxx> SkramX: ah ok
<SkramX> it doesnt show anything
<jokoon> Hello
<THX-1138> joejaxx: not load a troublesome module
<SkramX> -V shows that the AC-Adapter is offline, that is all
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: iwconfig
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: type that in
<SkramX> maybe it works in 6.06 :)
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, I did .. and thats the interfaces listed
<SkramX> downloading the 699mb needed to go from hoary to dapper
<rayston> how do I make myself owner of a HD?
<THX-1138> nvm - man grub. - I'll find it.
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, but only eth1 is allowed scaning
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: ahh
<Starker> guys can any one help me importing my bookmarks from the firefox actually located on the windows partition to the one here on Ubuntu?
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: that is the interface
<joejaxx> THX-1138: i forget at the moment on how to blacklist modules
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yes, probably .. but that has never worked, thats why I wanted to get wlan0 from ndiswrapper with original driver s:)
<xav_> Starker, what's the problem?
<jokoon> Starker: try to install foxmark extension
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: is the wireless network open?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yes
<ryanakca> offtopic: anybody have a link to freenode's policy on ops ? (like the part on not being opped unless required)
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, have set it open for testing
<floyd2> I guess I was wrong. The getdeb.net website isn't run by Ubuntu (just uses their logo) :-)
<jokoon> Starker: when you are with windows
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid NETWORKNAME
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: sudo dhclient eth1
<Starker> xav_ : actually I cant locate my windows partition and thus have no idea how to import book marks from there
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yes, I have tried that several times (before I started with ndiswrapper), but it doesnt work. For my card I need to use the windows drivers (wich I have set up with ndiswrapper)
<rod> .
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: is dapper supposed to have native support with your card?
<rod> my usb harddisk is mounted RO but mtab/fstab says RW and permissions are OK... Where could it be giong wrong?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, no
<SkramX> wow.. can apt-get download two files at once?
<PseudoPlacebo> In the Ubuntu server installation where is the MySQL folder located?
<SkramX> it looks likes it is doing that
<aLPHa_LeaK>  'lo
<SkramX> in the same apt-get session
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: i wonder why eth1 is coming up then
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, that has allways been there ..
<xav_> Starker, can't locate it?
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: you have more than one ethernet card?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, eth0 is for cable
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: you mean the ethernet going to the cable modem right?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yes ..
<ixian_> my sound in games in ubuntu seems lagged about half a second to 1 second behind the video. tried tuxracer and quake2 and its lagged in both games. is there a way to change my sound driver or something?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, and I am trying to get the wireless adapter to work
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: well dapper has it coming up as eth1 which is probably interferring with ndiswrapper
<geniusvicks> How do I change the artist name, album name etc. of my mp3 files?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, yeah, was affraid of that ... can I remove it somehow?
<Alexander_NL> !
<jokoon> I need some help since I burned ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso 5 times, the disc booted correctly, but when I ran the thing to check if the CD has not corrupted datas, I had between 9 and 11 BAD checksums, BUT I checked my .iso MD5 severals times according to the ubuntu site. the last CD I just burned was done with the last nero, in 4x (my CD writer is 16x and my cd was 48x), others CD were...
<jokoon> ...burned with burn at once or imgburn.
<Starker> xav_ : actually I dont see any files on the windows partition .. it must not be formatted or mounted (if thats the term)
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: i think you whould have to disable the module but i have no idea what the module for the Prism cards are
<Alexander_NL> @jokoon why do you need the cd?
<jenda> Is there a way to make ls print the path to each file, too?
<GnarusLeo> joejaxx, ok Ill search around again :) Thanks
<giovanni> I just installed ubuntu and now neither windows nor ubuntu recognize my dvd/cd-rw drive =/
<tabm0de> how do i fix "It looks like you've deleted /etc/apache2/mods-available/cgid.load, so mod_cgid cannot be enabled.  To fix this, please purge and reinstall apache2-common."
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: to install ubuntu for the first time
<Alexander_NL> jokoon, you could use instlux instead
<Alexander_NL> no need for cd then
<sethk> giovanni, nothing in the ubuntu install can possibly have an effect on windows' ability to recognize a drive
<joejaxx> GnarusLeo: you are most welcome
<giovanni> thats why im really confused ;x
<sethk> giovanni, check the cables, the usual stuff when something isn't recognized
<giovanni> its a laptop
<giovanni> either way ubuntu wont mount the drive either
<Materazzi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xav_> Starker, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Windows
<Aaron> How can i find out what packages ubuntu has before installing it? I need at least alsa 1.06 or better for my sound card?
<sethk> giovanni, if it is removable, remove it and put it back in.  sounds like the laptop bios is confused about the drive state
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: if you're trying to install ubuntu on your pc for dual boot with windows present you wouldn't need a cd its not a fix but still...
<xtriox> hey guys how can I make the laptop to shutdown when closiing the lid?
<Alexander_NL> don't burn the cd at lower speed, you should be able to burn it at max speed
<rayston> Help, I have a secondary HD mounted but I apparently dont have privileges to fix it, how do I fix this?
<giovanni> yea ill try that
<codecaine> when you add users on your ubuntu do they get sudo privs?
<Alexander_NL> Lxndr: hi
<xav_> xtriox, I believe it's possible, but don't know how
<joejaxx> codecaine: not automatically
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: thanks a lot for the help
<joejaxx> codecaine: you have to set them up to have administrative privileges
<jokoon> rebooting
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: have fun
<codecaine> ok
<codecaine> because I added a account when I did sudo and a superuserfile it asked for there password but no affect happen
<geniusvicks> How do I change the artist name, album name etc. of my mp3 files?
<wetduck> brb
<sethk> codecaine, you can add a user to the admin groups, and you can allow users to run various things using the sudo configuration (visudo)
<boink> I think you can do that with xmms even
<geniusvicks> really?
<boink> dunno, think so.
<joejaxx> geniusvicks: yeah i think so
<seuna> qews
<tj_> does anybody know of a terminal based media player?
<boink> mplayer
<b03nto> geniusvicks: if u use sms just right click | view file info.. and edit it
<Materazzi> b03nto, what do u use? gxmame or kxmame?
<b03nto> geniusvicks: i mean xmms :)
<geniusvicks> what's sms?
<geniusvicks> ok
<geniusvicks> I wuz tryin to edit it with Rhythmbok
<geniusvicks> *Rythymbox
<geniusvicks> But couldnt
<geniusvicks> bo3nto: Ya XMMS works
<b03nto> Materazzi: sorry, im not playing with mame, gba only :p
<fdas> hi
<IceGuest_5_> i need some help
<joejaxx> IceGuest_5_: ask your question :)
<geniusvicks> joejaxx: thanks
<joejaxx> geniusvicks: you are most welcome
<boink> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IceGuest_5_> ok i cantr get acces to my slave hdd
<TUX__> how do i update my graphics card?
<Alexander_NL> suck
<Alexander_NL> s
<b03nto> tj_: xmms2
<TUX__> i tried to play true combat elite and it's all weired
<xav_> TUX__, you buy a new one, and replace it in your box
<fdas> can someone tell me why debian people don't like ubuntu people? Im new to this linux world and Im finding that in alot of pages :S so I wanna know the true, what is happening ...
<TUX__> not the same on my other comp
<TUX__> xav_ thats not really an option..
<IceGuest_5_> ok i cantr get acces to my slave hdd
<Alexander_NL> IceGuest_5_: how do you mean, did it turn up during install?
<TUX__> xav_ how do i update the drivers?
<TUX__> thats what i ment
<Alexander_NL> fdas: noticed that too
<IceGuest_5_> i dident have it connected during the install
<fdas> mmm ubuntu people don't like debian people too?
<xav_> fdas, maybe because ubuntu is more newbie oriented
<joejaxx> IceGuest_5_: you probably have to mount it
<sethk> fdas, debian people hate everyone
<fdas> :O
<fdas> everyone?
<xtriox> somebody knows how can I make the laptop to shutdown when closiing the lid?
<sethk> fdas, at least, the people in #debian.  they have serious psychiatric disorders
<joejaxx> fdas: ubuntu people do not hate debian people
<xav_> sethk, huh?
<joejaxx> xtriox: the power management settings
<sethk> xav_, the #debian channel is famous for that
<xtriox> no it wont let me
<fdas> Im started whit fedora but I read about ubuntu and debian and I wanna try but I can't take the choise because I read alot of this fight
<Alexander_NL> fdas: don know some friction i gues
<joejaxx> fdas: sethk this is kind of offtopic for this channel
<xtriox> the power management just gime two options: hibernate and suspend but not shutdown
<Alexander_NL> IceGuest_5_,: i see
<fdas> sethk, #debian people its crazy?
<sethk> joejaxx, perhaps.  I didn't bring it up
<sethk> fdas, IMO, yes.
<xav_> fdas, I would suggest ubuntu for you
<xtriox> since none of the two given options work then I would like to shutdown
<xav_> but #debian is fine, and debian too
<Alexander_NL> IceGuest_5_, : did it ever show under windows?
<sethk> fdas, go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue this discussion  :)
<fdas> well joejaxx, where can ask the true?
<fdas> ohhh
<fdas> thanks
<joejaxx> fdas: :)
<fdas> Im going
<joejaxx> xtriox: :\
<rayston> Help, I have a secondary HD mounted but I apparently dont have privileges to fix it, how do I fix this?
<joejaxx> xtriox: :\
<rayston> dont have privileges to copy to it, that is
<xtriox> what does that mean?
<joejaxx> xtriox: i am trying to think of what the advnace power management package was
<joejaxx> advnace*
<xtriox> ok thanks
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: haven't you some tutorial to migrate to linux using instlux : I'm not used to linux
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: for ubuntu especially
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: yeah there is, hang on
<jokoon> thanks
<THX-1138> Alexander_NL: Any help for your wifi boot up troubles? - the link ompaul had helpedwith acpi not wifi networking-
<b03nto> guys, how to do screencast in ubuntu ?
<IceGuest_5_> Alexander : yes it did show under windows, windows is on that hdd
<Alexander_NL> THX-1138, : not really but the usb stick was crappy as well think it is a driver problem (install problems with ndiswrapper as well)
<boink> b03nto: there's an option in the menu upper left
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: the following link is the general no cd install guide: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html but there is one specifically for instlux
<joejaxx> IceGuest_5_: wait it is an ntfs drive?
<IceGuest_5_> yes
<xtriox> joejaxx, maybe here? /apps/gnome-power-manager/lock_use_screensaver_settings
<THX-1138> Alexander_NL: Ralink has the same problem. - the real trouble especially for a new user after hours of setting up is no boot up - OR work around
<b03nto> boink: really, i mean screen cast not just screenshot
<joejaxx> xtriox: is gnome-power-manager installed?
<boink> aaah, ok.
<Alexander_NL> THX-1138, : you're right, the wifi trouble is something stopping migration to ubuntu
<xtriox> joejaxx, I guess it is
<joejaxx> xtriox: i wish i could remember
<boink> isn't ralink well supported in ubuntu?
<joejaxx> xtriox: there is a advanced power management package for ubuntu
<tabm0de> how is it possible to get  working in ubuntu terminal?
<tabm0de> doent work in nano
<SkramX> i upgraded from 5.04 to 6.06 but a lot of things seem messed up.. if i download and put in the 6.06 cd, can i upgrade everything and possibly fix the problems?
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: instlux should install fine from windows, make sure you pick the netboot version
<joejaxx> xtriox: but i cannot remember what it is since i have not used gnome in a long time
<boink> tabm0de: you mean like umlauts and the such?
<xtriox> joejaxx, WOW thats what I need right now...or my laptop is going to get burned
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: it simply automates the process in the guide
<THX-1138> Alexander_NL: likely a grub command somewhere hidden on the web. - arcanedustylinuxcommands.com - maybe? - lol
<boink>  ?
<vijay> can someone help : problem with fonts in terminal char m mixing with other characters
<vijay> does anyone elseh hav the same font
<Alexander_NL> THX-1138, : :)
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: ah ok, I downloaded instluxCDROMUbuntu5_10_en.exe
<crippy> Damn windows updates.
<tabm0de> boink: well  i got a swedish keyboard, and vi or nano cant get them to work for some reason
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: that one asks for the cd at reboot, also handy but you have to have the cd :) netboot version simply reboots makes ftp connection and gets the stuff from the nearest server
<anmar> Hey guys... is there a SMP kernel for Edgy Eft. running CoreDuo laptop here ?
<joejaxx> xtriox: yeah i am sorry i do not remember the name of it :\
<anmar> I tried the linux-686-smp but it is obselete now.
<torch> erm
<crippy> anmar, compile your own kernel.
<torch> #ubuntu guys
<torch> something's wrong here
<boink> ok, what's wrong?
<torch> I installed ubuntu and everything, and after the reboot nothing happened
<TimbaLand> Ubuntu Problem: I'd like some comments on Accessing Files on the Ubuntu Linux machine from Windows? I can access my Windows Shares quite easily from Ubuntu, but I can't seem to break through the door into my Ubuntu shares, which are set. What am I missing?
<anmar> crippy: hehe.. that is what I wanted to avoid :)
<xtriox> joejaxx, dont worry
<THX-1138> vijay - did changing the "profile" languge settings help?
<Alexander_NL> torch: what nothing happened?
<joejaxx> xtriox: if i can remember and you are on i will let you know
<crippy> anmar, Dont avoid it, Its really quite simple when you've done it once, Read a guide and just do it ;-)
<torch> as in after the boot there's just a blinking underscore
<torch> it was like this before installing ubuntu too
<vijay> THX - profile of the terminal
<vijay> ?
<THX-1138> vijay - yes user "profile" - no idea but maybe..
<anmar> crippy: oh.. I am not avoiding it.. it is partly lazy but most importantly the effort invovled in getting all the patches that Ubuntu puts in their kernels
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: this file : instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe ?
<xtriox> joejaxx, THANKS I really need it
<joejaxx> xtriox: you are most welcome
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: should do the trick!
<vijay> ok will check it out
<jokoon> :)
<THX-1138> Three cheers for joejaxx. :)
<joejaxx> THX-1138: :)
<Renan_s2> !info polygen
<ubotu> polygen: generator of random sentences from grammar definitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6.ds1-3 (dapper), package size 89 kB, installed size 512 kB
<crippy> anmar, Im running latest vanilla kernel with no probs on my thinkpad if thats any comfort :P but heh, whatever you feel comfortable with doing, But other than the linux-686-smp and compiling a kernel i dont think theres any alternatives.
<jokoon> Ok I reboot now (hope it is a good thing)
<anmar> crippy: cool.. did not know that vaniall would do..
<ultm8> hi everybody
<crippy> anmar, Yup, no probs at all up to now :-)
<anmar> crippy: I am running a lenovo core duo machine and it is ok so far with Edgy.
<anmar> crippy: sweet. what version 2.6.18 ?
<joejaxx> ultm8: hello
<THX-1138> anmar - is it using both cores?
<crippy> anmar, You're a lucky sod :P im stuck with a thinkpad t23 :( for now anyways
<anmar> THX-1138: nope.
<anmar> crippy: hehehe :P\
<crippy> anmar, Uhh i cant remember the kernel version, if your here in about 20 mins when ive finished installing updates ill check for ya
<TimbaLand> I'm needing some advice on accessing my Ubuntu Shares from Windows? I can access my WinXP files from Ubuntu however. Shares are set. I'm hitting a brick wall however. Anyone?
<THX-1138> anmar - ack - how do i tell? easy command line command?
<crippy> THX-1138, uname -a
<anmar> THX-1138: simple.. just run the system monitor in GNOME it will show you the CPU load for one or two CPUs
<anmar> crippy: I might. in the meantime, I will compile 2.6.18 :D
<THX-1138> crippy - yes, the kernel is installed.  - is it being used? anmar - gee, that is too easy. - got something harder? J/K
<jenda> Is there a way to make ls print the path to each file found?
<giovanni> I removed the cd-drive and then put it back in... no difference
<anmar> THX-1138: hehe.. yes.. try $dmesg | grep CPU :)
<kaffeewoller> hallo
<kaffeewoller> i got a problem:
<THX-1138> anmar - PERFECT!
<anmar> THX-1138: LOL
<anmar> BTW, XFCE4 on Edgy Eft rocks.. it is really sweet.
<crippy> THX-1138, ahh sorry, i assumed you wanted to know if the SMP kernel was installed
<kaffeewoller> from login to gnome, i mean hitting enter, ubuntu makes a 2min pause before continuing, and while doing that gives me a black screen
<kaffeewoller> do you understand?
<kaffeewoller> this may be somehow connected to deleting /etc/network/interfaces?
<THX-1138> crippy - I started a txt file "Terminal Savers and Tips. - it has grown HUGE. thats okay i am hooked on linux power.
<sureshot> THX-1138 hey would you email me all of the type of info i would benefit greatly for that and i would be thankful
<giovanni> I installed ubuntu last night, but I can't access me cd-drive anymore in ubuntu or windows.  I tried popping it out and then putting it back in (im on a laptop) but that didnt do anything ;x
<crippy> THX-1138, lol, Im not surprised, Im not exactly a newbie, (but recently only been using linux for coursework and writing crappy scripts) but im still finding new and interesting ways of entertaining myself
<crippy> Theres alot that confuses me about ubuntu though
<crippy> Like why theres no compiler installed by default.
<earthian> hello
<THX-1138> sureshot - i will be embarassed by the mess but yes, give me a couple of mins to  post it to pastebin
<earthian> i have got a problem with compiz installation
<earthian> where i could go search for help?
<earthian> #compiz seems to be empty
<crippy> #ubuntu-xgl ?
<THX-1138> crippy - lol
<joejaxx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<THX-1138> brb
<joejaxx> earthian: join #ubuntu-xgl :)
<earthian> i have problem with dependencies
<earthian>  compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<sureshot> ok THX-1138 dont care about the mess i understand but the information would be greatly benificial to me and i would use it often
<earthian> oh thanks joejaxx
<joejaxx> earthian: you are most welcome
<crippy> Does anyone know why the ubuntu guys decided not to have a compiler installed by defualt?
<joejaxx> crippy: i think for edgy it will be
<crippy> :D good :-)
<sureshot> to keep the install size down put in functionality and let you download the extras like that
<crippy> but on a linux system i dont really consider it an 'extra' its more of an 'essential'
<orna> hi all
<sureshot> if you write in c i do not so that is differen for me
<orna> does anyone know if I can share folders under ubuntu if I have a wireless network in my house
<orna> all the pc's are using ubunut
<sureshot> i guess you cant please all the people all the time LOL
<crippy> Its nothing to do with programming in c, If the software you want is not in the repo's and theres no .deb your stuck either using alien(if theres an rpm) or compiling from source, which you cant do without a compiler :-)
<joejaxx> crippy: :P
<crippy> Kind of annoying going to install something and then remembering theres no compiler :D
<joejaxx> orna: System >Administration >Shared Folders
<sureshot> i guess you cant please all the people all the time LOL
<joejaxx> crippy: gcc is included is it not?
<jokoon> Alexander_NL: Ok fine but when I'm stuck with this "grub>" thing what should I do ?
<orna> joejaxx: Will all the pc's see the folders ?
<crippy> joejaxx: Nope, you have to install build-essential
<joejaxx> orna: no you then have to
<joejaxx> orna: Places > Connec to servers
<sureshot> i am still a noob  i guess i dont do that yet so far my computer does all i need it to be if i have need for that funtion then i will have your view right now i guess i dont.. sorry if i offened
<joejaxx> Connect*
<orna> joejaxx: I use an Edimax wirless router. is this the server ?
<crippy> sureshot, No worries, you didnt offend anyone, and your right, cant please all people all the time :P
<joejaxx> orna: the server whould be the computer you setup the shared folder on
<sureshot> if anyother of you ubuntu gurus out there have files of command and such crib sheet to help with syntax i would love to have them if you are willing to share
<joejaxx> sureshot: you mean bash commands?
<orna> joejaxx: I got it - I will share a folder on one pc, and then I will conect to server on the other computer I want to see the folder ?
<crippy> sureshot, I could get you a few bash books if you'd like
<fluxinator> bash w00t!
<joejaxx> orna: yes :)
<joejaxx> fluxinator: ! :)
<sureshot> crippy thanks and it all depends on demand i guess i hope to get that far in the near future i am working hard on this.. i am very add and have other disabilites so i am doing well i thing or hope LOL
<giovanni> can someone hlep me access my cd-drive? :[
<sureshot> crippy that would help no nothing about scripts
<orna> joejaxx: Thank's & excuse me for my dumbness, I was a winxp user :-P
<joejaxx> orna: it is quite alright you are not dumb
<sureshot> crippy a.d.d install of add
<joejaxx> orna: you are most welcome
<fluxinator> orna, you will learn quickly enough, be easy on yourself
<jenda> giovanni: I'm afraid you'll have to describe the problem in more detail...
<sureshot> install=instead
<crippy> sureshot, Well, i wish you well :-) finding out new things is always fun.
<giovanni> ok well i was here earlier trying to fix my problem
<crippy> sureshot, No worries, i knew what ya meant.
<giovanni> i installed ubuntu last night and for some odd reasonm that no one knew, my cd-drive stopped showing up in windows
<eracc> orna, ignorant and dumb are two different things. Ignorance can be cured. Dumb is for life. ;-)
<giovanni> and it wont work in ubuntu
<giovanni> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<sureshot> its all i have to do i lay on the couch most of the time with my laptop on a chair in front of me LOL
<sureshot> crippy its all i have to do i lay on the couch most of the time with my laptop on a chair in front of me LOL
<giovanni> if i try to mount it it tells me: mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<sethk> giovanni, your CD is  SCSI cd drive?  that's quite unlikely
<orna> eracc: Well, 10x, actually I was lazzy to look in goodle. I just didn't know how to look for the answer
<crippy> sureshot, and http://www.linuxcommand.org can be fairly helpful to learn the basics, If you didnt know about it already
<giovanni> its a laptop
<sethk> giovanni, that's the wrong device, unless you have scsi in that box.  I've never seen scsi in a laptop cd
<giovanni> how can i change it?
<sureshot> crippy putting it in my favorts write now
<crippy> sureshot, Aye, My favorite hobby when im not in college stuck with a restrictive windows box
<sethk> giovanni, you can poke around in /sys to figure out what devices you really have.  I would try /dev/hdc as your cd drive.
<highneko> What's the program for setting up monitor settings and stuff?
<bsdfox> anyone used a zydas 1201 wifi card successfully? I installed the firmware and the card detects, can see networks, but I can't ping the router or gateway or anything.. wifi works fine with another usb adapter on the same system
<eracc> orna, creating good search strings for web searches can be challenging. Especially if one does not really know the search terms to use.
<sethk> highneko, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sureshot> crippy i have been a network eng.. all my life in windows novell and such i had ms products if it were not the games i play ms would not be in my house
<highneko> sethk: Ok, I'm gonna write this down now. Thanks. ;)
<crippy> sureshot, Aye,Windows and novell zenworks in college
<tjb891> is there a eqivilent to ctrl alt delete in ubuntu?
<crippy> sureshot, the worst part about it is all the policies and crap, Cant even access the display properties to make the shitty eye burning CRT refresh at more than 5hx
<crippy> hz*
<sureshot> crippy novell and zen is fun windows is to buggy LOL
<sureshot> crippy i always were the admin so i had that but i was the one that did what you are saying it caused people to grip at me a lot bummers
<redDEADresolve> i needed help with beryl, i wanted to know how what i needed to enable to get the menus to wobble when i click on them
<crippy> sureshot, its not too bad, because they left a C compiler, BAM there goes all of the policies ;-)
<crippy> sureshot, but other than sshing home i stick to the rules mostly :P
<[A] ndy80> in the next-next-next version of Ubuntu, the one that will include Xgl/AIGLX (because... yes, I know ubuntu will include it) will they use Compiz or Beryl?
<sevenood> hi
<andy> hi all, I have 2 sata hard drives (One with WinXP and one with Ubuntu).  Is there a way I can make my computer ask me which drive I would like to boot into?
<sureshot> crippy when at home i try to do all i can to show the wholes in ms products and wep secruity
<crippy> andy: Yeah a bootloader set up accordingly.
<giovanni> sethk, /dev/hdc doesn't work -- it says that it isnt found. I did find a few folders saying scsi though
<eracc> tjb891, the equivalent is "ctrl alt delete". The question is what do you expect it to do?
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : Ok fine but when I'm stuck with this "grub>" thing what should I do ?
<andy> could you reccomend a boot loader
<andy> ?
<crippy> andy: grub
<sevenood> what about grub?
<sethk> giovanni, that doesn't mean anything, unless the folders actually have something in them.
<andy> ok, Ill google it, thanks
<Flannel> andy: grub will do that, so will lilo.  grub is the default ubuntu bootloader
<sethk> giovanni, I was guessing at hdc, of course.  try hdb and hdd also.
<crippy> sureshot, Shh, im using WEP
<crippy> :P
<redDEADresolve> i needed help with beryl, i wanted to know how or what i needed to enable to get the menus to wobble when i click on them. They windows wobble but not the menus
<sethk> giovanni, see if there is a file    /dev/cdrom    or /dev/cdrom*        .  do ls -l /dev/cd*          you might find a link to your cd device
<giovanni> sethk, ill try those.  there actually is stuff inside the scsi_device:0:0:0:0 folder, but i have no idea what any of it is
<andy> how do I install grub?
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: you're stuck with grub? how so
<crippy> andy: theres an option to install it when you install ubuntu
<sureshot> crippy i read an f.b.i document that said with 2 laptops uning linux and some utilities wep can be broken in less than 10 minutes they did a demo and had the wep key in less than 3mintues
<Flannel> andy: if you've already installed ubuntu, read the first link ubotu is sening you
<jokoon> I mean what should I tell him to do ? :s
<Flannel> !tell andy about grub
<Samuli^> I don't think it's even an option. It just install it no matter what.
<sevenood> hey people i now that it is a stupis guestion but i dont know in what progr. i must execute *.deb files , my system do it defaultly in archive progr.
<eracc> Hmmm, I wonder it tjb891 actually just pressed Ctl Alt Del.
<sethk> giovanni, it is a very new laptop?  does it have SATA?
<eracc> *if
<crippy> sureshot, Yeah its not the most secure, but im stuck with it since i have an older wireless router, But combined with Access lists its secure enough for what i need.
<andy> what link?
<sureshot> i wish we would all go back to scsi
<Samuli^> sevenood, dpkg or just double-click the while on nautilus and it should open in gdebi.
<spiwaterwing> Problem: Ubuntu does not appear to work correctly with my ethernet card (Does not seem to be able to keep it as the default device).
<Flannel> andy: check your query from ubotu
<eracc> sureshot, amen brother.
<sevenood> thx samuli
<crippy> sureshot, Somehow in this area i doubt people are gunna sit ther with airsnort to get through wep then try spoof a mac address just to piggyback :-)
<giovanni> sethk, yea i got it in august
<xtriox> any way to put a S3 Unichrome IGP to work in ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> have anybody working mplayer plugin with ff rc2
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: let's recap, you've run instlux_netboot and rebooted the pc and then you see grub?
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<andy> thanks
<Flannel> MetaMorfoziS: you probably want #ubuntu+1
<jokoon> hum
<giovanni> sethk, the harddrive is sata, im not sure if the cd-drive is
<sethk> giovanni, SATA drives look like SCSI drives, so you may have an SATA hard drive.
<sureshot> cippy i am out in the boonies the people out here are farmers and such and if they had the time they dont even know how to turn one on so i am safe i dont even run security
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : I ran instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe
<sethk> giovanni, if you only have the one device in /sys, then no, only the hard drive is sata
<sethk> giovanni, only one device in the scsi subdirectories of /sys, that is
<sethk> giovanni, then the cd may be /dev/hda
<giovanni> sethk, tried those
<sureshot> crippy and i know what you mean by that
<MetaMorfoziS> Flannel: why?
<eracc> sureshot, what's your address? I feel the need for a drive-bye download. ;-)
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: ok and at reboot you've selected to boot grub in stead of windows (normal windows boot menu) yes?
<andy> wow this grub installation is confusing
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on dapper, but i'm can't get mplayer working on firefox rc2
<crippy> sureshot, The only time i really worry about stuff like that is in a net caffe when im gunna sign into my college/email/paypal acct, Then ill use an ssh tunnel anyway
<andy> what option do I use for 2 seperate HDDs?
<sureshot> eracc i live in a thrid world country call ohio
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : no I choosed to run something like "ubuntu 6.06 installer"
<sethk> andy, no option.  you simply specify the location of the kernel (and the initrd, if there is an initrd)
<eracc> sureshot, oh you poor thing! ;-)
<andy> ok
* eracc lives in Tennessee
<sureshot> crippy dont save any password or any personal data on your pc you will be fine
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : anyway, not the windows one
* crippy is proud to be british
<sureshot> eracc :)
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: ok that probably the same and then what happened, it didn show another menu
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : lots of things happenned, some menus appeared, things making things on their own
<refnumzx> have an adaptem 1420SA controllerwhich ubuntu does not like it does not detect disks during install, ideas?
<minerale> I installed vista on my other hard drive and that seems to have overwritten grub's MBR, how can I fix it? (vista is on hda1 and ubuntu on hdb1)
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : and then grub comes up
<sureshot> cippy what about those bash books are they books or ebooks
<peace-keeper> i have the opposite problem, grub killed my NTLDR :)
<sureshot> crippy what about those bash books are they books or ebooks... thats what pain meds do to your fingers LOL
<crippy> minerale: Either use a live cd and do grub-install or use super grub disk and alter your menu.lst accordingly
<giovanni> sethk, i cant really find anything
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: right try typing the following after the grub> boot
<eracc> sureshot, surprisingly the city here put in a fibre ring and offers high speed ethernet <> fibre connections.
<crippy> sureshot, ebooks, i have them on a disk somewhere, i can dig them out later if ya want
<sureshot> peace-keeper :0 hey man whats the problem with that LOLOLOL
<jokoon> Alexander_NL mh already tried that one
<minerale> crippy: will grub-install overwrite my menu.lst ?
<frogurt> is anyone familiar with installing wine on x86_64 (6.06)?
<Alexander_NL> jokoon: ok hang on
<crippy> minerale, Nope shouldnt do,
<refnumzx> adaptem 1420SA using current ubuntu server disk, the installer does not detect the disks, ideas?
<peace-keeper> sureshot, the problem with that is that my win xp is much more reliable and faster than ubuntu
<sureshot> please do send them to prk62@yahoo.com if you dont mind
<fr33mind> frogurt: what do you want to know
<sethk> giovanni, I think it's safe to assume you have the sata drive, plus the cd drive.  in the BIOS setup, does the cd drive show up as IDE primary master, primary slave, secondary master, or secondary slave?
<giovanni> sethk, i believe it was secondary master
<sureshot> eracc ware do you live man
<frogurt> fr33mind: i am running into problems following a howto online.
<crippy> minerale, Boot into the live cd, Mount your ubuntu drive to say /mnt/ubuntu, Chroot to /mnt/ubuntu and do grub-install /dev/hda if that fails (it did for me) use super grub disk. You will have to alter your menu.lst either way though
<jokoon> Alexander_NL : btw I downloaded the file instluxNETUbuntu6_06english.exe one the page http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=151507
<sureshot> peace-keeper just trying to be funny man sorry put your xp cd in go to repair and type in fixmbr it will erase grub but hey
<minerale> crippy: grub-install /dev/hda1 gives me: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device
<fr33mind> frogurt: query me and state your quest :)
<fr33mind> (feel free to)
<eracc> sureshot, Jackson, TN. A small city between Memphis, TN and Nashville, TN.
<peace-keeper> my xp cd is doing strange things, there is no repair mode when i boot it :(
<sureshot> eracc i went to college in knoxville for a little while
<eracc> sureshot, if you know who Carl Perkins was, this is his home town.
<crippy> minerale: grub-install /dev/hda make sure your chrooted to the drive with /boot on it though.
<sureshot> eracc a long time ago i watch them build the 1982 worlds fair LOLOLOL
<eracc> sureshot, hee hee.
<sureshot> eracc sorry i dont know i hope i am not being stupid here LOL
<spiwaterwing> Where are the configuration files for network settings?
<crippy> spiwaterwing, /etc/network/interfaces
<eracc> sureshot, Carl Perkins wrote "Blue Suede Shoes" made famous by Elvis.
<labanux> is there anyone who can help me with canon pixma 1600 driver in ubuntu??
<refnumzx> im using the adaptec 1420SA with the ubuntu server install cd, the system does not detect the disks, any ideas?
<tecta> when trying to start mythtv-backend... Starting MythTV server: mythbackendSession management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<tecta> .
<sureshot> eracc ok learned something new i will pull that on my best friend who is an elvis person
<labanux> i've try to look'in around with google..
<labanux> but i still can find the canon pixma 1600 driver
<crippy> labanux, Sorry, i wish i could help
<judith_> How can I make VLC handle Yahoo video? Totem fails to do the needful!
<eracc> sureshot, http://www.rockabillyhall.com/CarlPerkins.html
<maxLF> Hey
<labanux> the latest driver i could found was pixma 1500
<labanux> any idea?
<maxLF> I need help installing drivers in Linux for my PowerColor ATI Radeon 9550 GAMEFX
<sureshot> refnumzx go to adaptec.com download the drivers for that card .. that is an oddball card so not supported very well
<tecta> could anyone help me with mythtv? this thing is annyoying, can't figure it out
<refnumzx> how do i get it work work with the installer
<frogurt> fr33mind: i opened a dialogue window with you.
<refnumzx> once i download drivers
<THX-1138> sureshot - It isn't anything great - most of the tips are from http://tld.org bash scripting guide and http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
<giovanni> sethk, any idea?
<sureshot> THX-1138 man i know nothing so any new info is good
<maxLF> how do I install ATI drivers in Linux?
<sureshot> thanks man
<THX-1138> sureshot - sry - pastebin reformatted into junk
<RetLaw2> How can I install (and get) latest libstdc++5?
<sureshot> refnumzx i think when you run the install you can tell it to load the scsi driver
<spiwaterwing> Is there any chance the networking control panel loses my settings when I exit it?
<sureshot> THX-1138 i will look at it and see what i can do
<sethk> giovanni, did you answer my question about what the cd drives shows up as in the BIOS setup?
<spiwaterwing> I can't seem to keep the default gateway selected.
<giovanni> sethk, yea, secondary master
<elias_> what is the best way to upgrade to edgy?
<drcode> hi all
<refnumzx> that option exists in the redhat installer but not the ubuntu, i think
<crippy> elias_, Wait till the final release?
<drcode> any one know about gui to setup nic ?
<fr33mind> frogurt:  raw 505: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<sethk> giovanni, then it should be /dev/hdc in linux.  you said I think that /dev/hdc doesn't work?
<drcode> I use fluxbox in ubnutu
<ubuntu_> hola
<giovanni> sethk, yea thats correct
<jmitchj> AMD64 sucks in Ubuntu...you can't find drivers anywhere!!
<maxLF> How do you install ATI drivers in Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> alguien que me hable en espaol?
<sureshot> refnumzx look at the help screen i will tell you someone help me on this cant rememember the ubuntu installer
<crippy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> hello
<sethk> giovanni, and it also doesn't show up in windows?   that's still happening?
<ubuntu_> i have a problem
<giovanni> sethk, yea even after popping it out and putting it back in
<drcode> any gui for setting nic in fluxbox?
<PPAAUULL> Could Someone tell me where the source.list is stored?
<sureshot> THX-1138  look fine to me man i will read that a little later thanks
<crippy> drcode: im not too sure about fluxbox but you could try network-admin
<sethk> giovanni, that is very odd.  It really sounds like a hardware issue, because installing linux doesn't touch windows in any way.
<drcode> thanx
<frogurt> fr33mind: thanks, its a bit long, but ill put it in here. http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a -- i am following this howto.
<ubuntu_> i want connect ubuntu to windows, how is it?
<giovanni> sethk, thats what worries me
<PPAAUULL> Could Someone tell me where the source.list is stored?
<RetLaw2> How can I install (and get) latest libstdc++5?, Anyone knows ?
<maxLF> how do I install ATI drivers in Linux?
<ubuntu_> i want connect ubuntu to windows, how is it?
<sureshot> giovanni what did you make your windows petition with
<ubuntu_> i want connect ubuntu to windows, how is it?
<ubuntu_> i want connect ubuntu to windows, how is it?
<LjL> !info libstdc++5
<fr33mind> okay frogurt
<LjL> !repeat
<crippy> ubuntu_, What do you mean connect it to windows?
<fr33mind> I'll read
<ubotu> Package libstdc5 does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frogurt> LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure --> when i get to this point i get an error as follows:
<crippy> ubuntu_, and stop flooding
<THX-1138> sureshot this has helped with  more than just mounting disks http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt
<drcode> I can't download it
<PPAAUULL> Could Someone tell me where the source.list is stored?
<drcode> in apt-get network-admin
<ubuntu_> ubuntu => windows
<LjL> RetLaw2: "sudo apt-get install libstdc++5"
<frogurt> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<frogzoo> PPAAUULL: /etc/apt/sources.list
<giovanni> sureshot, i had windows on this computer to start with, then i used an ubuntu cd to repartition it.  windows is now 64gb and ubuntu has 10gb
<drcode> crippy: I did apt-get install network-admin
<LjL> !tell RetLaw2 about build-essential
<giovanni> sureshot, i even defragged the hd several times to be sure everything was at the beginning
<RetLaw2> ljl : thanks !
<spiwaterwing> How do I set the default network device without using the GUI?
<PPAAUULL> Thanks
<refnumzx> sureshot s what is this install scsi driver thing in ubuntu
<frogurt> fr33mind: i have tried with sudo and without.
<sureshot> giovanni it sounds like the windows pettiton was made with a piece of software that the ubuntu repartition is not compatable do what do the rest of you think
<RetLaw2> ljl : build-essential?
<ignotus> hello, does the stock ubuntu drapper drake kernel contain support for SquashFS?
<frogzoo> spiwaterwing: /etc/network/interfaces
<sethk> sureshot, no, his problem is with his cd drive.  has nothing to do with his partitions.
<spiwaterwing> frogzoo: What should I add, exactly?
<crippy> brb need reboot
<geko> im trying to install bitchx/epic, and in the ./configure it says that it can't find 'tgetent()', now I know that involves ncurses, and I have all updated versions of it all.. but it still says it can't find tgetent(), any ideas
<sureshot> refnumzx i cant remember the installer i have only done that twice and had no problems i need to ask help from someono for that part
<frogurt> fr33mind: sudo: LDFLAGS=-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32: command not found --> thats what i get with sudo
<geko> I know this doesnt just effect epic/bitchx
<neo_> isn't squashfs for embedded systems?
<LjL> RetLaw2: "sudo apt-get build-essential" will install all of the most important packages that you need if you want to compile something
<neo_> why would it be there in a stock desktop kernel
<judith_> how are folks here handling Yahoo video?
<sureshot> sethk thanks i would have been looking in the wrong place i have had this problem in older distros
<frogzoo> ignotus: there's a kernel patch in the repos, so I guess you'd need to kernel recompile
<sethk> ignotus, file system support is a function of the kernel.  has nothing to do with the distro.
<sethk> sureshot, k
<THX-1138> neo_ squashfs is in bootable rool you own distro cds - powerful space saving file sytem.
<fr33mind> frogurt
<ignotus> sethk: I was referring to the kernel that ships with ubuntu
<fr33mind> you are trying to set a variable
<Jowi> geko: tgetent is in libncurses5-dev
<fr33mind> put "export" infront of it
<sureshot> can soneone tell refnumzx how to and ware to load a scsi driver in ubuntu install for me i cant remember
<sethk> ignotus, you mean without rebuilding it?  I have no idea, check the configuration file in /boot
<geko> Jowi: is libncurses5-dev on the install disc?
<sureshot> sethk did not wont to give bad info
<ignotus> sethk: thanks I will check (I am not at the machine atm)
<Jowi> !info libncurses5-dev
<ubotu> libncurses5-dev: Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5-1ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1276 kB, installed size 5904 kB
<Jowi> geko: looks like it
<EVRAMP> if i have "playback: 1 , capture: 1" then i can't hear the TeamSpeak and some game sound together at one time? even if XMMS plays a song and Totem plays a video and sound is mixed...
<freemind> frogurt: please edit the WIKI, that other users get it the right way :-)
<frogurt> freemind: i get this ... bash: export: `./configure': not a valid identifier
<sureshot> THX-1138 thanks again man put both on desktop for easy access
<freemind> frogurt: use the thing between your ears
<freemind> j/k
<sethk> frogurt, you are seriously confused
<frogurt> haha
<freemind> you need to cut the line, configure is a new line
<RetLaw2> LjL: libdc++5 depends upon gcc-3.3-base, also sudo apt-get ?
<Jowi> geko: bitchx itself is in the universe repo otherwise
<markeib> hello, when my webcam is connected as i boot my pc i have no sound because the mic of the webcam is recognised as a "soundcard" i think. is there a way to have the webcam connected while booting and still have sound?
<freemind> or you just put a ";" after the export
<frogurt> i put export in the beginning ... was it supposed to go somewhere else??
<sureshot> THX-1138 i would love to be able to help have did ms helpdesk a lot in my time but have to learn a bunch more
<LjL> RetLaw2: uh, dependencies should be resolved automatically...
<lothar> Can anybody help me, i install the nvidia-treiber for two grafic-cards. All is OK when i start with startx, but x hangs when i reboot. And i have to reinstall the driver. Whats the problem?
<Llewxam> ok this is getting on my nerves.... i can't get ndiswrapper to work right. i've followed all of the documents plus everything i did on breezy and i can't get this to work at all.
<LjL> RetLaw2: i.e. when you apt-get libstdc++5, it should *automatically* also download whatever else it needs. doesn't it do that?
<engie> Hiya. I'm trying to connect to my phone with bluetooth but I get call_passkey_agent errors when trying to authenticate. Any idea how I can get it to use the installed bluez-pin ?
<freemind> frogurt: the export is only for the variable set. configure is next command, use simicolon to split them
<geko> Jowi: 'sudo apt-get install ncurses5-dev' says that the package can't be found
<freemind> geko: try apt-cache search ncurses5
<RetLaw2> LjL: no it didn't
<Jowi> geko: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<frogurt> .freemind: thanks, i am pretty new and do not understand all of the syntax correctly yet/
<LjL> RetLaw2: can you pastebin the output from apt-get please?
<freemind> Jowi: he should know the which helps him to find pakets :)
<huangrui> How to set "no XV" mode for Totem, the image in videos is to bright ?
<freemind> +way
<geko> Jowi: when I did what freemind told me to do, it only listed libncurses5
<LjL> RetLaw2: also -- are you running edgy? have you run a "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<freemind> frogurt: aboslutely no problem buddy, u r welcome
<Draconicus> What are the names of these two programs?: The one that autodetects a camera and the one that interfaces with it. In other words, what do I need to install to make Xubuntu have the same stuff Ubuntu has for digital cameras?
<RetLaw2> pastebin = pasting over here ?
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<freemind> geko: thats the command for finding paket names :)
<wang_kim_dong> I just discovered nautilus-file-management-properties in the terminal.  It is not in System->Preferences
<wang_kim_dong> Why is it not in system->preferences?
<spiwaterwing> What should I add to /etc/network/interfaces to get it to use eth0 as the default device?
<giovanni> sethk so theres pretty much nothing i can do?
<daviey> Hi Guys, how can i find out from the terminal what processor i have and how much ram?
<ciphernemo> How do I manually specify variables like $QTDIR and qmake?
<freemind> spiwaterwing: what do you mean by "default"?
<LjL> ciphernemo: "export VARIABLENAME=value"
<bbrazil> daviey: cat /proc/cpuinfo; cat /memingo
<ciphernemo> LjL: thx
<bbrazil> daviey: *meminfo
<Jowi> freemind: right. geko, if you wonder how to find which file belongs to which package you type "dpkg -S filename" and it will list the relevant package for you.
<sethk> giovanni, I think it's a hardware problem.  I don't know of any magic for it.
<daviey> bbrzil: thanks
<giovanni> sethk, all right.  thanks for your time.
<THX-1138> ignotus - /search VAMP
<THX-1138> oops -
<spiwaterwing> freemind: I mean I only have one network card, but the Networking control panel does not seem to be able to keep eth0 as default after I close it.  So I'm trying to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jowi> geko: it's the "...-dev" package you need.
<sureshot> daviey did you try applications > system tools > sysinfo
<geko> Jowi: ok, so if libncurses5-dev isn't listed in my package list, where do I get it?
<giovanni> exit
<RetLaw2> LjL: pasted
<bramberg> I have intalled Ubuntu on a Soney Laptop with NIVIDIA GeForce FX G0 5600 video card. It works fine on my laptop display (1600x1200), but when I attach en external LCD sceen on the vga output it works until x starts, the the display turns int veritacl stipes. Anybody know how to configure?
<Teri2007> how should my permissions be set up for my /var/www account?
<andy> alright, I have grub installed, but i have a problem: My windows disk doesnt show up in the boot list.  How can I add the ability to boot into my windows drive for grub
<LjL> RetLaw2: you need to give me the URL
<Teri2007> oops, I meant folder
<THX-1138> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Teri2007> my /var/www folder, what should be permission be on this?
<Jowi> geko: why not take the easy way out. install bitchx or epic4 instead of compiling it.
<THX-1138> !amnesiac is ubotu
<RetLaw2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25920/
<Jowi> geko: are you running dapper?
<pike_> andy: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst there is a sample entry for xp in there commented out only thing you should have to change is the partition that xp is actually on
<sureshot> THX-1138 is that not xainaroma or something like that
<LjL> RetLaw2: ok, that means there are problems with the package repository. are you running Edgy?
<minerale> ugh, after running updates i now have a slew of options on which ubuntu to boot, does it matter if I boot the 686 or 486 kernel?
<andy> xp is on a different hard drive
<geko> Jowi: yep
<THX-1138> sureshot yes, xinerama will work but twinview is nvidia specific
<RetLaw2> LjL: no clue, just installed Ubuntu-server 6.06 without anything else
<lothar> Can anybody help me, i install the nvidia-treiber for two grafic-cards. All is OK when i start with startx, but x hangs when i reboot. And i have to reinstall the driver. Whats the problem?
<ciphernemo> LjL: eport isn't a recognized command... can you elaborate?
<pike_> andy: just add the entry for it at the end of the file after ubuntu. thats fine just sudo fdisk -l to find the partition it is on
<LjL> RetLaw2: ok. 6.06 is Dapper. Edgy is 6.10. they're the codenames for ubuntu versions
<sureshot> THX-1138 did not know that see i have a lot to learn i will try to remember that
<spunk_> When I install Ubuntu, does the installer copy drivers that are specific to my hardware, or do I get a standard setup of files? The reason I ask is whether I can just move a HDD to another computer...
<LjL> ciphernemo: eXport, not eport
<ciphernemo> LjL: ah, thx
<geko> Jowi: I'm using a precompiled version of bx right now, but bitchx/epic is not the only thing that will be effected by this. as I looked my problem up on the internet.. not being able to detect tgetent() causes a lot of problems with ./configure scripts, and compiling
<Teri2007> are the /var/www websites supposed to be "owned" by root?
<RetLaw2> LjL: wasn't aware there is already 6.10
<LjL> RetLaw2: try running "sudo apt-get update", and then try again installing libstdc++5
<THX-1138> sureshot - looking for a real challenge configure 3 monitors. - seen it just can't get it done. - lol
<ciphernemo> LjL: nope, same
<LjL> RetLaw2: indeed, there isn't. it's still beta and unstable. but still some people do run it
<LjL> ciphernemo: are you using the Bash shell?
<geko> Jowi: libncurses5-dev_5.4-4_i386.deb would that work for me?
<ciphernemo> LjL: default shell from dapper install
<Teri2007> can anyone here help me?
<Teri2007> are the /var/www websites supposed to be "owned" by root?
<LjL> ciphernemo: well, then typing (without the quote marks)   "export BLAH=foobar" should work. if you later type "echo $BLAH", you will see "foobar" printed.
<sureshot> THX-1138 never seen a pc with 3 i have one with 2 but if you added a third section like xainarama would it not work i guess you tried that lol
<andy> pike: there is no XP sample
<Jowi> geko: no idea. where did you get it from? current version is libncurses5-dev_5.5-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<THX-1138> sureshot - bios problems. - might be able to patch the kernel. - haven't seen the patch.
<geko> Jowi: and where can I grab that from? heh cuz when I open the one I had it says, Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libncurses5
<LjL> RetLaw2: if it still doesnt' install, do "sudo apt-get -f install" and see
<sureshot> THX-1138 never thought of that what mboard are you using by the way
<geko> Jowi: and won't allow me to install it
<tecta> anyone use mythtv in here?
<RetLaw2> LjL: update seems being ok, but libstdc++5 gives same error
<ciphernemo> LjL: how can I determine which shell I'm using?
<LjL> ciphernemo: "echo $SHELL"
<RetLaw2> LjL: hadn't seem your last message
<spunk_> When I install Ubuntu, does the installer copy drivers that are specific to my hardware, or do I get a standard setup of files? The reason I ask is whether I can just move the HDD to another computer...
<Jowi> geko: so you have a messed up sources.list probably
<Jowi> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<ciphernemo> LjL: Yes, I'm using bash, but export isn't a command recognize
<THX-1138> sureshot asus erm misplaced the info. lshw is obtuse on the matter.
<pike_> anyone tell me howto start the dbus session service im using xinit not gdm and getting error it didnt start. i tried dbus-launch --auto-syntax in xinitrc but still getting erro
<LjL> ciphernemo: that's *extremely* weird. are you sure you're typing it all correctly? note that bash is case sensitive, so it's important that "export" is typed *all lowercase*.
<andy> my primary hardrive is (HD0, 0) what would be my second hard drive?
<Renan_s2> andy, (hd1,0)
<SkramX> <-- on 5.04 live cd, waiting for 6.06 to download
<andy> ok
<ciphernemo> LjL:  ciphernemo@tivoid:/$ sudo eXport $QTDIR=/usr/lib/qt3
<ciphernemo> sudo: eXport: command not found
<sureshot> THX-1138 that is a good board so that is not the problem guess you need someone to creat a new driver LOLOL or patch the kernel for 2 monitor cards
<RetLaw2> LjL: The sudo apt-get -f install did it
<ciphernemo> LjL:  oops.. export
<ciphernemo> LjL: I've tried both... export doesn't work
<EVRAMP> what sound card would be best compatible with ubuntu?
<andy> where is the kernel located on a WinXP disk?
<LjL> ciphernemo: err, no... it's "export", all lowercase. i typed an uppercase "X" just to point it out since you were typing "eport"
<ciphernemo> LjL: I already mentioned that
<LjL> ciphernemo: type "help"
<THX-1138> sureshot - Free compiler now all i need is a phd in computer science.(shrug)
<ciphernemo> LjL: I was iirc typoing... I used export
<LjL> ciphernemo: do you see two columns of help text when you type "help"?
<ciphernemo> LjL: then I got confused because you said eXport... but I've been using export
<mlowe> THX-1138, want 1 cheap ?
<AlinuxOS> hello, how is the name of SuSE's new menu ?
<AlinuxOS> it's a gnome package I think.
<ciphernemo> LjL: yes... I've been using export... let's get past the typo here please
<ciphernemo> LjL: yes, I see the two columns
<sureshot> THX-22
<THX-1138> mlowe - It might be handy. - glad you are here to help. "Windows users Linux Community"
<LjL> ciphernemo: i'd love to, except that if you *are* in bash, and apparently you are, export *must* work. i can't really see a reason why it wouldn't.
<LjL> ciphernemo: ok, in the first of those two columns, do you see a line mentioning "export"?
<ciphernemo> LjL: well, it doesn't
<dmhouse> Which package should I install in order to be able to play M4A media files?
<ciphernemo> LjL: export [-nf]  [name[=value]  ...]  or false
<ciphernemo> LjL: it's there
<dmhouse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Media/Codecs indicates they're playable, but doesn't give me a package name.
<sureshot> THX-1138 opps i have only a very small use of the c language i wish i could learn more about it
<huangrui> how to manage totem properties, so that I can change it to XV ?
<mlowe> dmhouse, wikki / restricted formats
<THX-1138> dmhouse - a peek at the mencoder forums will give clues. M4A?
<LjL> ciphernemo: oh wait, i hadn't noticed something.
<wang_kim_dong> sureshot: just look it up in k&r
<LjL> ciphernemo: you're using "sudo" in front of export?! don't!
<lothar> Can anybody help me, i install the nvidia-treiber for two grafic-cards. All is OK when i start with startx, but x hangs when i reboot. And i have to reinstall the driver. Whats the problem?
<ciphernemo> LjL: I've tried it both ways
<wO-SiOu> Hi , where is located the usr/src/linux in ubuntu ?
<wang_kim_dong> k&r wrote very lucidly about their c programming language
<sureshot> THX-1138 k&r what is that my friend
<ciphernemo> LjL: ah, I just tried it again and had the eXport in there when I tried without sudo... now it's working, thx!
<mister_roboto> "export" is built in to bash. if you're getting an error, you have a syntax problem... probably forgetting the "="
<spunk_> When I install Ubuntu, does the installer copy drivers that are specific to my hardware, or do I get a standard setup of files? The reason I ask is whether I can just move the HDD to another computer...
<Slavedriver> Hello
<ciphernemo> LjL: and I can't use the "$" sign... which I posted in my attempt here... that apparently is tacked on by default
<ciphernemo> LjL: thx for the help
<Slavedriver> I have a very little problem requiring urgent assistance.
<LjL> ciphernemo: you must not use "$" in the export command, only when you actually *recall* the variable
<THX-1138> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<Slavedriver> For some unknown reason I am unable to access any HDD partition when I'm booted from LiveCD
<linuxboy> does Edgy+1 have a name yet?
<Jowi> spunk_: you will get all the drivers copied to the harddisk, but the install itself will be tuned to the hardware you have at install time. so moving a hdd from one computer to another is not likely to work very well (it *can* but most likely not)
<tecta> could anyone please help me with mythtv?
<spunk_> Jowi: Ok. thanks!
<sureshot> THX-1138 just saved it to my ubuntu book marks hay if you know anyone else that share there crib sheet please let me know
<THX-1138> Slavedriver - the way you said that i thought you were the boss with a broken system and dozens of emplyees. - mount isn't loaded fromm the bootable cd - security. (liability?)
<RetLaw2> LjL : evrything ok now ! thank you for your help !!
<THX-1138> sureshot - ask cafuego or Seveas. - They have been very helpful.
<LjL> RetLaw2: you're welcome
<sureshot> thanks
<Slavedriver> THX-1138: Heh. I wasn't trying to be pushy or anything.
<Jowi> spunk_: you will probably be able to boot from it (with a bit of luck) but some configuration must be done before networking and xorg will work. No guarantees though
<Slavedriver> It's just that that the installation of NVidia drivers killed my X11
<Slavedriver> And now I need a working xconf which I hope to get from LiveCD
<Slavedriver> *xorg.conf
<highneko> Konversations window on my panel is blinking. How can I stop this?
<spunk_> Jowi: ok, i recon the networking part is about dhcp vs. static and such, whereas xorg is about gfx card drivers...?
<Sundog> hello
<ed_> ning
<LjL> highneko: you mean the *icon*? (since you said on the *panel*)
<highneko> Yea, sure.
<THX-1138> Slavedriver - the cd is mounted you might be able to transfer it to a second cd drive.
<LjL> highneko: it blinks when someone mentions your nickname, so that you know that you're being called
<Sundog> Does any one know of any distro compiled for 686 instead of 386
<czer323> Is dmraid SUPPOSED to put a strain on the cpu?  I'm getting a lot of iowait cycles.
<highneko> LjL: It won't stop blinking. Please help!
<huangrui> how to have libX11.so ?
<Sundog> Does any one know of any distro compiled for 686 instead of 386
<Jowi> spunk_: that's about what I was thinking. can be networking drivers as well.
<highneko> LjL: It blinks when I start it, before I get in #ubuntu. ;(
<Sundog> Does any one know of any distro compiled for 686 instead of 386
<LjL> highneko: well, try Settings / Configure Konversation / Behavior / General, and disable new message notification on the system tray
<Jowi> spunk_: can also be a problem if you move the hdd to another computer that already has got another hdd in it.
<spunk_> Jowi: true. Otherwise, all drivers should be present, right?
<ed_> Sundog, arch linux
<Sundog> TNX
<ed_> Sundog, archlinux
<Conspiracy> Hi, can anyone help me to get fglrx to workd for ATI card?
<osama> gentoo?
<THX-1138> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jowi> spunk_: they are included in the kernel, or loaded as modules. yes.
<Conspiracy> I've tryied that, that doesnt help
<ed_> i am experiencing a mount issue using 2.6.18, i have used the .config from 2.6.15 that comes with dapper. mount reports that my xfs filesystem is already mounted or busy. there is nothing wrong with the filesystem as it mounts just fine using the kernel that comes with dapper. the filesystem is not mounted, it's not listed in /etc/mtab or /proc/mounts
<highneko> LjL: Where can I find settings? i'm using gnome.
<spunk_> Jowi, ok. Ill give it a shot. Thanks for the help!
<Jowi> np spunk_
<Dev05> Any ideas on why apt-index-watcher is torturing my CPU since the last update I ran?
<sureshot> crippy you still on
<LjL> highneko: it's a menu of the Konversation window. next to Bookmarks and Window
<highneko> LjL: Nvm, found it!
<Slavedriver> THX-1138: Indeed. But after running nvidia-glx-enable it modified my config file and after that X11 won't start because for some very wicked reason my video card is listed as ATI Radeon there. And yeah, nvidia-glx-enable did that
<Slavedriver> I meant nvidia-glx-cofig enable
<djuuss> is there any apt-able limewire/bearshare client? For sharing public-domain free music per obvious?
<LjL> !limeware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about limeware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rkd> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<LjL> !into frostwire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into frostwire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> oh, i can't get one right.
<rkd> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rkd> haha
<Dev05> djuuss, There's aMule too...
<flaringo> Hello
<djuuss> ok ill get all that stuff downloaded :D thanks guys
<aboutblank> oh please help me- i booted to ubuntu livecd, and opened gparted.. i then resized my primary ext3 partition, but something went wrong. the error message was cryptic, but i restarted my computer and now it hangs on "mounting partition". do i have any hope?
<AVS588> i have an airforce wireless car i can connect to the internet normaly but when i set up wep on my router it wont let me put the wep key on it
<AVS588> what can i do
<LjL> aboutblank: boot from a live cd and see if you can mount the partiton. that is, if you have data on it that you need
<AVS588> card*
<flaringo> I was just wondering; are the nvidia drivers that I get from apt-get the newest?
<Dev05> AVS588, May be the driver you're using doesn't support WEP encryption.
<SkramX> does ubuntu livecd come with an app to burn CDs?
<boink> flaringo: probably not
<SkramX> what is it?
<boink> the latest drivers would be on the nvidia site
<AVS588> Dev05: how can i check that
<Dev05> !tell Dev05 about airforce wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airforce wireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> aboutblank: failing that, you might want to try "testdisk"
<LjL> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<flaringo> would there then be a big difference performance-wise on the drivers from the site and apt-get?
<boink> don't think so, though, it depends on what you're doing
<aboutblank> LjL: except testdisk isn't on the 6.06 i386 livecd
<Slavedriver> So any help on mounting ext3 partition from LiveCD ?
<LjL> aboutblank: well, you can install it, if you can connect to the internet from the live cd
<Slavedriver> I managed to mount NTFS ones just fine but I need ext3 one
<uncannybuzzard> hey, does anyone know anything about garnome?
<aboutblank> install it where?? i have no partitions now...
<luthor> I've an old crappy box that cannot boot from CD. Are there any boot floppies that I can use to install Ubuntu?
<LjL> aboutblank: it will install, don't worry
<LjL> aboutblank: the live CD has provision for "installing" programs -- of course, they won't survive a reboot, but still
<highneko> LjL: It still blinks!
<uncannybuzzard> has anyone installed an updated gnome with garnome?
<LjL> highneko: then i don't know. are you using Gnome or KDE?
<flaringo> well, I've just started playing WoW again, and this time I tried Crossover. The problem is that the performance is weak. Jumps down to about 10-15 fps if I'm looking out over big areas. I've got 1GB ram, a Geforce 7800GT graphic card and a 3500+ AMD64 processor
<highneko> LjL: Gnome, with beryl
<tabm0de> how do i change keyboard layout? and how do i change so apache2 show nordic letters as standard
<flaringo> so therefore I was wondering if the drivers from the nvidia site would better the performance
<LjL> highneko: ah, well, then that might be the culprit (thinking mostly about beryl). it's very experimental software, and may make your programs do very strange things at times...
<Dev05_> flaringo, I've tried both and the performance is the same.
<vit_> hy all!!!
<vit_> :)
<Snake[Away] > Does ubuntu have a specfic channel for package building? I'm trying to learn how and I have some questions
<flaringo> so you've got the same problem?
<gnomefreak> Snake[Away] : #ubuntu-motu
<Snake[Away] > gnomefreak: thanks :)
<Felos> What packages do I need to insall in addition to Fluxbox or IceWM in order to have a minimal GUI when starting with Ubuntu Server Edition?
<tecta> 2006-10-07 15:54:39.746 WARNING: something is currently using: /dev/dsp, retrying.
<tecta> in mythtv ^^
<vit_> vorbeste cineva romaneste???!!!
<aboutblank> i can mount my partition from the livecd, so why can't i mount it when i boot from the HDD? it just hangs...
<AVS588>  i have an airforce wireless car i can connect to the internet normaly but when i set up wep on my router it wont let me put the wep key on it what can i do?
<Dev05_> flaringo, With XGL it goes up to 160FPS with a GeForce 3.
<boink> !tell vit_ about ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> !ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> Felos: i usually get xserver-xorg and xinit
<Dev05_> flaringo, Are you sure your driver is enabled?
<boink> dang, guess there isn't a romanian channel yet
<vit_> ro it's frm romania !!!
<flaringo> that has to be with all the graphics on low, right? At least the view distance -- 'casuse that is making all the problems here
<Felos> pike_: is that all I need?
<flaringo> yes, I am sure of it
<djuuss> hey about Xorg
<vit_> and i couldn't find  ...
<boink> we only speak english here
<vit_> any romanian
<djuuss> Can you edit xorg.conf to change gamma/brightness/contrast ?
<pike_> Felos: im pretty sure i usually then just edit my .xinitrc file in home dir adding an entry like "exec fluxbox" and then run xinit to launch
<Felos> pike_: So I'd just type "xinit start" after editing .xintrc?
<pike_> Felos: just xinit
<sethk> Felos, just xinit
<pike_> Felos: as user not sudo
<aboutblank> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<Dev05_> flaringo, Are you running on Xgl?
<Felos> pike_: also, is there a way to toggle back to bash without closing prompt? I only have CLI setup atm.
<flaringo> I was, but no 3D games would run on it
<flaringo> and those who did, did not run well
<sethk> Felos, you have several virtual consoles:  control-alt-f1, control-alt-f2, etc.
<LjL> aboutblank: ah, if you aren't finding it in apt-cache, i guess you'll need to enable universe in the live cd. not sure how that's done... i mean, i'm not sure you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list on the live cd -- but you probably can
<mart_> hi, has anyone had any luck installing aptana on 64bit ubuntu?
<Dev05_> flaringo, Are you just not runinng Compiz or you've totatally switched back to the normal X?
<Felos> sethk: thanks, very handy.
<flaringo> totally switchet to normal X from beryl
<flaringo> switched*
<Dev05_> flaringo, :|
<luthor> I've an old crappy box that cannot boot from CD. Are there any boot floppies that I can use to install Ubuntu?
<flaringo> it was either fancy eye candy or gaming xD
<uncannybuzzard> anyone know how to run gnome 2.16 after building it with garnome?
<flaringo> I'd prefer both -- too bad they didn't fit well together
<djuuss> luthor, you might wanna go with Xubuntu, but i dont know about the floppies
<tannerld> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and I don't have any icons on the desktop like I did when I installed ubuntu on my main computer - how can I get the typical trash, home, computer icons there?
<Felos> luthor: What are the system specs, do you know?
<pike_> luthor: you should be able to use a debian floppy to install and then dist-upgrade to ubuntu after the install might want to google though
<luthor> djuuss, yes, I see your point.
<Dev05> flaringo, Well, I have no idea. You can check out the new nVidia Beta drivers if you'd like to experiment (and probable have some issues). Just if you know what you'll be doing, otherwise, well, wait until its release.
<luthor> Felos: Not exactly. PII-something. Old BIOS/mb that does not support CD-boot...
<luthor> pike_: ok!
<dmhouse> Hi there. Anyone had any success getting M4P files to play? Wiki/Restricted Formats says ' Songs purchased from the iTunes music store (.m4p) are encrypted and will not play using gstreamer0.8-faad. You will have to decrypt them first.' How do I do that?
<mart_> can anyone tell me how to make ubuntu open certain apps when you double click files
<mart_> like, opening a movie file into mplayer
<flaringo> Dev05, well, I'd rather not start to experiment with those kind of things anymore. I've had enough of re-installing already xD
<Felos> pike: will .xinitrc even exist in my home directory afte installing xinit, or will it be a new file?
<pike_> Felos: probably not
<Felos> pike_: So, new file then?
<tabm0de> is there no way to change the keyboard lay out after installtion?!?!
<Dev05> flaringo, Hehe.
<Felos> ls
<Felos> oops...
<Darryl> Can anyone here help an Ubuntu newb set up Wine? Please? :D
<Admiral_Chicago> !wine > Darryl
<tecta> how do i make mythtv use alsa???
<tannerld> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and I don't have any icons on the desktop like I did when I installed ubuntu on my main computer - how can I get the typical trash, home, computer icons there?
<flaringo> what exactly is mythtv? what does it do?
<pike_> Felos: yeah they always have like #!/bin/sh as the first line but its not an executable so im not sure why..
<EmxBA> hi
<Darryl> I'm still having trouble after reading that, I wouldn't come without reading the help files ;)
<fluxinator> jebem sve srbin!
<EmxBA> can someone be so good and copy me /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<uncannybuzzard> tabm0de, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Admiral_Chicago> Darryl: did you add the repo?
<EmxBA> fluxinator: stop
<fluxinator> lol
<Felos> pike_: So I have to put that there at the beginning of the file or no?
<EmxBA> don't laugh at me, i understood *all of that*, despite i'm not bosnian
<pike_> Felos: shouldnt no
<Darryl> Yeah I think I did...Remind me how one would go about doing that? ;)
<fluxinator> thats fantastic
<pike_> Felos: well lemme check
<Admiral_Chicago> Darryl: did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<EmxBA> can someone copy me /var/lib/dpkg/status*
<EmxBA> *?
<pike_> Felos: not necessary appearantly
<Darryl> I didn't read that I was supposed to :S
<Felos> pike_: Ok, well, there's no file there. I tried creating a new one, and I get an error stating "could not open default font 'fixd'"
<Felos> pike_: After running xinit, that is.
<pike_> Felos: the file is in /home/username/.xinitrc ?
<aboutblank> ugh! When booting, my ubuntu box freezes... last line printed is "Mounting root file system... OK". I just resized my ext3 partition, does that mean there is something wrong with the partition or not??
<Felos> pike_, yep.
<Darryl> Hmm...How am I supposed to edit it?
<harrism> I am installing Jedi outcast in wine and I have two disks. After the first disc installs it tells me to insert disc 2 and continue. When I try to remove the cd it tells me it's in use and fails. I have tried to manually unmount it but I get the same errors. Any way I can do this? I really want to install this game :/
<Evaso2> Hi i tried the last knot edgy and daily snapshot ATI X800GTO and doesn't work framebuffer and Xorg. Is there some know issue?
<Felos> pike_, would running this IRC client while trying to load X affect it?
<Samuli^> harrism, have you tried making an iso of the cd and mounting that?
<gean> hi all!
<harrism> I have an iso, how can I mount it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Darryl: PM me so I can give you better instructions
<sureshot> harrism use cedega it does not have the problem and i think that is a listed working game
<Felos> pike_: I'll return shortly, going to try closing the IRC client.
<Mehercle> hi
<Samuli^> the same way you mount a cd. mount -t -o loop iso9660 or something like that, I really don't remember exactly :)
<Darryl> Ok, just need to register
<Samuli^> man mount?
<harrism> ok thanks, I will try it
<highneko> Is it possible to tile all windows?
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Felos> pike_: Same result. hrm.
<SkramX> i cant take the cd out of my machine when running livecd, can I
<SkramX> or can I, is everything built into ram?
<pike_> Felos: which wm are you trying to run fluxbox? of ice?
<str47> sup
<aboutblank> what is the equivalent of scandisk for linux?
<str47> unsure
<LjL> aboutblank: fsck
<Felos> pike_: Fluxbox.
<uncannybuzzard> anyone know anything about updating gnome?
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<drezha> hi all. I need help monitoring a folder over samba.  The path I'm using won't work
<aboutblank> when booting, my ubuntu box freezes... last line printed is "Mounting root file system... OK". I just resized my ext3 partition, does that mean there is something wrong with the partition or not??
<silox> how do i setup a command to autostart in gnome?
<LjL> uncannybuzzard: upgrading a big package like Gnome manually is generally frowned upon. it's only bound to create problems. so i don't think you'll find many users who have dared try such a feat
<drezha> I'm using smb://192.168.1.7/Folding as the path but it's not recognised
<pike_> Felos: if you type which startfluxbox do you have something in /usr/bin ?
<ompaul> silox, system preferences sessions
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<silox> ompaul thanks ! =)
<silent_scream> how can i opes .thm files?
<flaringo> Uh, is there any other cool window managers like Beryl or Compiz? I like all that eye candy :(
<Felos> pike_: Yep, I do.
<pike_> Felos: it should work anyway but try exec startfluxbox in xinitrc
<pike_> instead
<vit_> -----------------------------------          M    O   L   D   O   V   A        ---------------------------------------
<jvai> whooa
<Felos> pike_: Still no luck.
<Normal> Could someone tell me how to start a text only session(I'm trying to install Nvidia beta drivers)?
<d00by> for some reason when I type "wlanconfig ath0 destroy" it says operation not supported, what does that mean?
<jvai> which is lighter? xfce or fluxbox?
<Subhuman> jvai, fluxbox.
<jvai> ok
<flaringo> d00by, I think ctrl+alt+F1 works
<vit_> i don't belive there is no romanian in ubuntu ....
<gostview> anyone knows if there a win32codec  for a 64 bit?
<vit_> :(
<Subhuman> vit_, there is.
<Subhuman> !ro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaringo> I'm not sure if it's that you're aiming for, though
<Subhuman> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LjL> Normal: ctrl+alt+f1
<vit_> :)
<pike_> Felos: what does cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log say near the end?
<Subhuman> vit_, hmm.
<pike_> Felos: dont paste it :)
<kintaro0e> hello everyone how to downgrade evolution 2.6 to 2.4?any advice?
<Normal> Thank you!
<kintaro0e> need this for my research
<kintaro0e> :)
<flaringo> oh, wrong person xD
<vit_> romanian ?
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<d00by> flaringo, nope still says same thing
<flaringo> d00by, sorry, that message was ment to Normal :p
<d00by> flaringo, lol then how do i get back to graphical mode
<d00by> for some reason when I type "wlanconfig ath0 destroy" it says operation not supported, what does that mean?
<flaringo> d00by, ctrl+alt+f7... or f8 xD
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<drezha> kintaro0e - You can probably remove via Synaptic and see if version 2.4 is there as well
<drezha> then install 2.4 in Synaptic as well
<Felos> pike_, fatal server error, could not open default font 'fixed,' also gives some listings of unbind keys
<vit_> cum bre de comunicat cu tine?
<kintaro0e> ok
<kintaro0e> thanks drezha
<Celeste> hi
<anmar> hey guys. I want to have SMP on my edgy eft but there is not kernel for that. Do you know where can I get the current edgy eft kernel config file to compie my 2.6.18 kernel ?
<nox23> Hi , im trying to install a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-350 cards with IVTV driver on a Ubuntu Dapper, Everything is installed , and the ivtv driver is running but when i start tvtime i get Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: error , Thanks for help !
<pike_> Felos: what does it do if you remove .xinirc and just run xinit?
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<tat> sure the generic kernel doesnt support smp?
<Celeste> When will "edgy" be stable ?
<Lobster> soon
<Starker> About fonts... I have this folder full of fonts. I want to use them with Ubuntu (Previously used em with windows).. How would I copy them to use it with Ubuntu
<steeltoes1234> can someone give me some help.   im trying to install java for firefox
<Felos> pike_: same thing
<ompaul> Celeste, 20th Oct
<Felos> pike_: fatal error, could not open default font 'fixed'
<steeltoes1234> i need to manually install the java.    there is instructions how to do it.  but im a total noob to linux.
<vit_> :|
<MenZa> !wireless > mumbles
<ompaul> !java steeltoes1234
<Felos> ompaul: What's the process for upgrading? Will it be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<esters> hello, where is the bootup script located ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java steeltoes1234 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox23> steeltoes1234 sudo apt-get install jamvm -f
<ompaul> !java > steeltoes1234
<vit_> :T
<pike_> Felos: also might ls -a | xargs -i sudo chown -R username {}   from your home directory but im really not sure what the problem is try sudo adduser and see if new user has same problem
<nox23> Hi , im trying to install a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-350 cards with IVTV driver on a Ubuntu Dapper, Everything is installed , and the ivtv driver is running but when i start tvtime i get Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: error , Thanks for help !.
<steeltoes1234> ok thanks
<Mehercle> I can't create partitions on a usb device. It tells me that the  sector size is wrong. What can i do with  this?
<Mehercle> i can't use it now.
<ompaul> esters, there are several you need to the define for the _channel _what yoiu want to do and then maybe we can help more
<Teri2007>  when I login to my account via ftp (using vsftpd) i am unable to save files to anywhere except my /home/ folder.  I'm trying to upload files to /var/www.... website files etc.  I am unsure what to search for in google in regards to vsftpd & apache2 working together as they should...
<pike_> Felos: it really is as simple as apt-getting xserver-xorg and fluxbox and xinit for me
<steeltoes1234> well prob is it always asks for my password
<steeltoes1234> but it always rejects it
<nox23> Hi , im trying to install a Hauppauge WinTV-PVR-350 cards with IVTV driver on a Ubuntu Dapper, Everything is installed , and the ivtv driver is running but when i start tvtime i get Cannot open capture device /dev/video0: error , Thanks for help !..
<Felos> pike_: same thing with new user.
<ompaul> steeltoes1234, so were you the first user on the machine?
<steeltoes1234> yes
<steeltoes1234> and the only user
<ompaul> steeltoes1234, so do this apt-cache search java | grep sun and see what is said
<esters> ompaul: i just want to know what *.conf or *.loacle file ir for boot-up
<cwillu> is it possible to make a multisession dvd/cd on ubuntu?
<pike_> Felos: well you could always apt-get gdm and if pulling its dependancies works just disable it from starting at boot
<kintaro0e> hey drezha, evolution 2.6 is only available..no 2.4...how to solve it?
<kintaro0e> :)
<Starker> Font Problem... anyone please? have no  idea where to copy new fonts and if these .TTF can be used with Ubuntu as weel like they do in Windows..???
<mumbles> hahaha MenZa
<davidmacintosh> running dictd with databases installed... would like Dictionary 2.16.1 to hook up to that locally... wonder how i'd go about that...
<mumbles> argh
<ompaul> esters, there are many it starts with /boot/grub/menu.lst then the init process takes place and scripts in /etc/init.d/ get called
<MenZa> mumbles: check the pm you got from ubotu :)
<cvacubo> Starker, you can install msttcorefonts package
<mumbles> ok - who has gotten a blking wireless G pcmcia card tow ork ?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<esters> ompaul: ok thanks
<Felos> pike_: would xdm work, and how would I stop it from starting at boot?
<gnomefreak> hm
<Mehercle> How can i change the sector size of a usb device?
<Acidic32> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Acidic32> i have xorg-dev installed
<steeltoes1234> when  type apt-cache search java | grep sun, nothing happens
<joejaxx> Felos: how do you stop what from starting?
<tannerld> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and I don't have any icons on the desktop like I did when I installed ubuntu on my main computer - how can I get the typical trash, home, computer icons there?
<ompaul> esters, that is the really short version but if you told  the CHANNEL me what you want to do you should get a better answer on how to get from where you are to where you want to be
<Ruffles> tannerld, go to configuration editor
<tannerld> Ruffles: Ok.
<Starker> and what about my TTF collection of Fonts how am I suppose to use that
<Ruffles> tannerld, appt / nautilus / desktop
<trovach> peopel i have one big problem
<trovach> Help me!!!
<ompaul> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<esters> ompaul: what is "channel" in this situation ? i don really get it
<tannerld> Ruffles: Ah, thanks!
<pike_> Felos: you would need to remove the symbolic links in the /etc/rc directories.  debian and ubuntu have a tool for this the command is sudo update-rc.d -f xdm remove  or whatever script is in the /etc/init.d/ directory you dont want to start
<Ruffles> tannerld, yw
<ompaul> esters, you are in a channel with 945 people
<Ruffles> and increasing...
<esters> it's called ubuntu
<esters> right
<esters> and what distro am i using
<esters> ubuntu
<Normal> I used Ctrl-Alt-F1 then tried the Nvidia Beta.run, but it still said 'You appear to be running an X-Server'. How do I fix this?
<Ruffles> lol
<esters> i want to remove some entries from boot-up to decrease the boot-up time
<ciphernemo> If I want the gnu c and c++ compiler to use #make, should I download package gcc-2.95 ?
<Ruffles> esters, install the bootmanager
<esters> in this case from the config
<esters> ok
<ompaul> esters, so to do that - install a program called >> bum << boot up manager
<Ruffles> ciphernemo, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ciphernemo> Ruffles: thx!
<ompaul> esters, you see if you say what your end goal is then you get better information
<adrianjr-lnx> hi
<davidmacintosh> esters: search on the forums too... there are some good tutorials there
<ciphernemo> Ruffles: should I remove or complete remove gcc-2.95 if I added it?
<adrianjr-lnx> hello everyone
<Ruffles> ciphernemo, mmm.. i don't think so
<Felos> pike_: hm, same thing after installing gdm
<adrianjr-lnx> i have a question
<Normal> Is there a command to quit the X-Server(not Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<esters> eh pardon
<ciphernemo> Ruffles: thx again
<steeltoes1234> arg
<davidmacintosh> adrianjr-lnx: go
<adrianjr-lnx> how can i know whatt's my current screen resolution?
<steeltoes1234> what is the best way to learn linux commands.    i am a total noob to linux
<Ruffles> Normal, control+alt+backspace
<mumbles> http://johnedmondson.pastebin.co.uk/3494 is my lspic output
<davidmacintosh> go to system preferences and click on screan resolution
<Ruffles> steeltoes1234, google
<Normal> Okay, I'll try it.
<pike_> Felos: you might consider apt-get install xubuntu-desktop and if it loads ok just remove sym links for gdm it that doesnt work and its a new system you might just reinstall real quick
<mumbles> MenZa ?
<adrianjr-lnx> Im running Mepis, this is my first linux system
<esters> steeltoes1234: http://www.computerhope.com/unix.htm
<adrianjr-lnx> how do i go theere?
<pike_> Felos: never had exerience with that sort of error launching X
<trovach> I have Ubuntu 6.06 lts release and i would like to use it as a live cd for surfing on the net... but here is a problem i am using a wireless conection thru antena on the top of my building where lives 30 people and thru the building we have a LAN cable to apartments! how can I set the Ubuntu to connect to the AP thru this LAN network and the to connect to VPN? :(((
<davidmacintosh> adrianjr-lnx: why are you asking in the Ubuntu channel?
<Ruffles> mepis is ubuntu based anyway
<Felos> pike_: think xubuntu desktop would be ok as well, or do I need ubuntu-desktop?
<michael> Hello all, I am looking for someone to help me troubleshoot my Via Rhine II.
<pike_> Felos: on that system i would definately not install ubuntu-desktop
<Ruffles> Felos, it depends on which environment you wanna run
<adrianjr-lnx> im sorry this is the first channel i got into let me look for the propper one
<adrianjr-lnx> regards all, thank you
<Ruffles> adrianjr-lnx, come back again when you see the light
<Ruffles> lol
<sureshot> what is mepis by the way
<Ruffles> mepis is an ubuntu based linux
<Felos> pike_: Ok, I misread what you said, thought you said ubuntu when you said xubuntu.
<Ruffles> it uses kde as its default graphical environment
<trovach> anyoneknow the answer??
<sureshot> thanks Ruffles i did not know that
<Ruffles> yw bro
<Simian__> i havn't had any internet access for about 2 months, i just had broadband activated this evening, so i have a bit of cathing up to do, is edgy eft fairly stable yet or not?
<Ruffles> Simian__, i've been runnin' it for 2 days long now.. and it's quite stable
<Ruffles> Simian__, the only problem i got was regardin' firefox's new version aka bon echo
<Simian__> Ruffles: thanks, i might give it a go
<Felos> Simian__: When I used it it was pretty stable, that was Knot 3. I'm back on Dapper now, am going to wait until final since it's less than two weeks a way.
<Ruffles> Simian__, yep do that
<davidmacintosh> trovach: good lord that's complicated.  lol.
<captine> anyone here running 64 bit 6.06 on a Turion notebook??
<Ruffles> Felos, i've seen on their page that ubuntu's due to release in oct 26th
<ompaul> trovach, your question leaves me confused, are you trying to connect to wire or wireless I don't care about any other question
<Felos> Ruffles: Oh? I thought I saw someone say here earlier it was 20th.
<Ruffles> Felos, i've just seen it on their page
<Ruffles> Felos, kernel's been frozen already though
<M`Hael> anyone here had any success installing Ubuntu on the Acer Travelmate 8104?
<davidmacintosh> trovach: my understanding is that you're connecting to a router that is being fed from wireless, in which case you don't have to worry about wireless...
<trovach> i am conncting thru the wire to the Access point for the wireless internet which uses in windows connection to VPN
<davidmacintosh> trovach: the VPN thing is step 2
<trovach> yes davidmacintosh!!! :)
<gortiz> hi to all
<davidmacintosh> trovach: are you connected to the router yet?
<ompaul> trovach, to connect to the wire do this, click on system adminstration networking and activate it
<trovach> help on the first step if you can pls
<ompaul> trovach, tell us when you are done
<trovach> yes now I am in windows connected to net
<mumbles> anyone here up on laptos and wirelessnetwork cards ?
<gortiz> yea mumbles
<dyn-afk> the intel 2200bg works like a charm :P
<gortiz> lol
<davidmacintosh> mumbles: yo
<trovach> and i have activated the network last time but I don`t know what next
<M`Hael> how about 2915abg?
<JoshIRL> I need some DNS help, if anyone was here last night you know my story. I cehecked and i can connect to a RAW ip but i can't connect to a www. url, if i do it takes a while, no gaim or anything can connect, and my repositorys work. Help?
<davidmacintosh> oi, must go...
<jhasse> My mouse sometimes does doubleclicks instead of a normal click. Can someone help me?
<mumbles> ok - i have a acer aspire 3610 . i have installed ndiswapper - and got the driver for it
<Ruffles> jharr, buy a new mouse :)
<mumbles> but it dosent seam to want to connect to my wirelss network
<Ruffles> jharr, try decreasing double-click time
<gortiz> what kind of wireless card do you have?
<mumbles> just disablaling the wpa
<mumbles> gortiz its an onbord thing
<mumbles> i have also got a belkin f5d7011 pcmcia card
<jhasse> Ruffles, k
<gean> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gean> !netinstall
<gortiz> onboard wireless?
<mumbles> yeh . i think it uses the prisam chipset
<jhasse> Ruffles, hmm, didn't help
<mumbles> one sec got an lspci output somewhere
<gortiz> ok
<ompaul> trovach, you need to tell us what kind of a "vpn" is in place, what programs are used
<jhasse> Ruffles, i think it's a problem of ubuntu, not of my mouse
<mon^rch> problem: kguitar doesn't have any midi devices installed... is there a way to put one in???
<arvind_> hi i have installed imagemagick i know it is somewhere in /usr/bin how to where the correct path cant find it
<mumbles> http://johnedmondson.pastebin.co.uk/3494 gortiz
<Ruffles> jharr, is it workin' ok on windows?
<patrickmorin> can anyone know of an NFO maker that will work with Ubuntu?
<SkramX> what do i use to burn isos.. in Ubuntu 5.04?
<SkramX> anything installed already?
<gortiz> BCM4318
<JoshIRL> I need some DNS help, if anyone was here last night you know my story. I cehecked and i can connect to a RAW ip but i can't connect to a www. url, if i do it takes a while, no gaim or anything can connect, and my repositorys work. Help?
<trovach> VPN is VIRTUAL PRIVATE NETWORK to which I must conect to have a net conection
<gortiz> mhmm.. i've got some problem with a notebook with that chip... just a moment
<mumbles> gortiz that to me ?
<mumbles> ah cool
<pike_> arvind_: "which imagemagick" doesnt return anything? you could do sudo find / -name imagemagick -ls
<lukus001> Hey guys,    I'm getting a new motherboard in a few days, What is it i need to do to get my current linux install working for my mobo?   Do i have to set the kernal up again or anything?
<ompaul> trovach, we know what a VPN is, our problem is what is it on windows that generating this VPN what program, then we may be able to match the protcol
<Flannel> lukus001: you changing your processor?
<Skelator> hiya, What to I need to apt-get to compile GTK2 apps?
<arvind_> ty pike_ :0 it worked half of problem solved :)
<ompaul> trovach, if you want to know a good VPN program use a OpenVPN but if there is one in place already you need to tell us it's name
<lukus001> Flannel, no just my motherboard - this pc was water cooled - leaked...   So im replacing the mobo
<bsdfox> how can I disable firestarter/the firewall? I have it set to not load on boot but I always have to sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop   to get my internet working...
<Flannel> lukus001: you should be fine then.  Any peripherals on the MB might need to have drivers tweaked
<gortiz> yeah mumbles... sorry! it still is on my to-do list...
<Samuli^> bsdfox, for one, you could remove it.
<gortiz> mumbles: can you post the result of "ndiswrapper -l"
<Samuli^> or just name the init.d/firestarter to _firestarter or something else.
<ompaul> mumbles, in a pastebin
<lukus001> Flannel, how do the mb drivers get tweaked?
<jtholmes> Skelator: believe each app may have diff reqmts  so  compile  the app and see what it complains about then search for it and download it
<JoshIRL> I need some DNS help, if anyone was here last night you know my story. I cehecked and i can connect to a RAW ip but i can't connect to a www. url, if i do it takes a while, no gaim or anything can connect, and my repositorys work. Help? >_ >
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows a good direct connect client for Ubuntu, except valknut
<jhasse> Is there any email program which can be minimized to tray?
<Flannel> lukus001: like, if you have onboard sound, or ethernet, or whatever, and the chipset gets changed.  Just like normal setting up of drivers.
<pike_> JoshIRL: you can ping and connect by ipaddress ok?
<mumbles> gortiz one sec
<gortiz> ok
<JoshIRL> Yes, that's what i meant by raw ip.
<JoshIRL> if i nslookup site.com, use the ip, i can go there no problem.
<mumbles> gortiz it comes up with >
<mumbles> and thats it
<Skelator> jholmes: It's complaing 'cos it cant find gtk/gtk.h
<hangfire> Zaggynl- I think most of them can
<lukus001> Flannel, is there anything that could cause conflict, like my old drivers for example that were used for the same purpose as the new?
<Flannel> lukus001: no, in the process of changing, you'll be disabling the old ones
<Zaggynl> hangfire, ?
<mumbles> gortiz found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<mumbles> just about to start on that guide
<pike_> JoshIRL: you can sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and see whats in there. you really only need one like like nameserver 192.160.0.1 or whatever your gateway is in most cases
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto permanent change the mac adress of a nic?
<JoshIRL> Yeah, i've done it, and that's all taht's in there.
<lukus001> Flannel, ok thats all i needed to know really.  thanks
<Flannel> Skelator: you need the -dev files for GTK
<Skelator> ok thanks :-)
<pike_> JoshIRL: so no names are resolving? dig google.com for example doesnt work?
<JoshIRL> Perhaps if i reinstall ubuntu while my modem is connected to that pc? :S
<hangfire> Zaggynl- I think most email programs will minimize to an icon on your toolbar
<Flannel> !tell Skelator about compile
<Flannel> Skelator: that page gives info about finding missing stuff
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: just for grins put the  ip and  name of  site.com  into your  /etc/hosts  and try the url and see if it works
<ompaul> lotuspsychje, maybe this  http://whoozoo.co.uk/mac-spoof-linux.htm
<gortiz> mumbles: did you follow that istructions?
<JoshIRL> www.google.com sometimes works, its really slow, but if i get the ip, it works.
<ompaul> lotuspsychje, not had to do it yet
<lotuspsychje> ok ompaul
<lotuspsychje> i leeched macchanger oncde
<Zaggynl> hangfire, err I was asking for a good direct connect client :P
<Acidic32> !kernel
<mumbles> am doing so now
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<lotuspsychje> but after reboots hw adress gets back
<JoshIRL> If i reinstall ubuntu while connected to my modmem will it maybe catch the Dns and make it work? :/
<ompaul> lotuspsychje, read it
<Zaggynl> !directconnect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directconnect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> !dc
<pike_> lotuspsychje: you could make a script that runs at boot to ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:00:00 or whatever
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Zaggynl> hm
<gortiz> mumble: ok when you have done say me if it works..
<gortiz> :)
<lotuspsychje> aight pike_
<shea> well, hrm.  anyone ever had issues with extremely latent (possibly just slow) USB?
<lotuspsychje> hmmmz making script
<lotuspsychje> that's another story
<ompaul> Zaggynl, give it 5 more mins before you ask again there will be different people there then
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl open a terminal and type apt-cache search dcc or open synaptic and search for dcc
<mumbles> will do
<lotuspsychje> lol
<shea> i'm using a motion controller and the input is sampled at what seems to be 2 samples/sec
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: no you modem wont be dialed in during the main portion of install only during (possibly) updates
<JoshIRL> :\
<shea> same with other usb devices, similar behavior
<trovach> i do not know which program is it but it is the same as for the dial up network
<JoshIRL> Well, i'm kinda screwed then?
<trovach> sorry but i am not a so good with the names of the programs
<pike_> JoshIRL: try maybe about:config in the firefox address bar and search for ipv6 and disable it
<Zaggynl> gnomefreak, I did, but thanks
<lotuspsychje> can anyone tell if ubuntu is secure of sploits?
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: brb
<shea> google didn't reveal much insight and hacking around for an hour didn't reveal anything strange
<Zaggynl> I didn't mean to spam the channel etc
<ompaul> trovach,  you need to give us information ask the person who has the windows one ?
<rsa> I'm not able to install ubuntu , error message  "Your installation cd-rom couldn't be mounted. This probably means that the cd-rom was not in the drive." ... how I can fix this ?
<ompaul> lotuspsychje, it is not bad
<JoshIRL> Pike_ that would only work in firefox, i still couldn't get on gaim oranything. :s
<Wulong> What is the fastest Display manager?
<ompaul> rsa, by any chance do you have two cd drives?
<trovach> my vpn is sks named but i do not know is that metters
<gnomefreak> Zaggynlim not on ubuntu atm but if i remember there are 50+ dcc apps in repos
<bsdfox> Samuli^, it actually looks like iptables is a standard package.. it wants to remove ubuntu-standard
<lotuspsychje> yow dev_
<mumbles> gortiz cant find bcm43xx-fwcutter so i can install
<Zaggynl> gnomefreak, sorry I ment direct connect
<Zaggynl> dc
<ompaul> Wulong, afterstep or windowmanager stuff
<mon^rch> is there a site where I can get info on making/editing gnome themes???
<ompaul> Wulong, xfce ( #xubuntu ) fluxbuntu
<gortiz> mumbles: just a moment. searching...
<lotuspsychje> last question: any good fxp prog for ubuntu?
<Jamminpotato> any body here familar with songbird here?
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: execute  ping  -Bd  68.178.253.213 and get 30-40 displays and compare the  ms  time at the end of the line and see how much it varies
<Envel> how to create a new channel?
<Wulong> ompaul: I asked for a display manager, not desktop enviroment. FVWM and fluxbox would be faster then.
<JoshIRL> and do what from there Jtholmes, i'm on my living room pc, to do that i gotta drag the modem back to my room and connect it. :P
<rsa> man ..ubuntu sucks
<rsa> hahha
<Wulong> A display manager is either xdm, kdm or gdm.
<ompaul> Wulong, there is that
<ompaul> Wulong, lightest is xdm
<trovach> it is a pitty
<Zaggynl> lotuspsychje, gftp-gtk
<Wulong> Though so, thanks.
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: i dont understand i thought you were on the connection giving the problem
<Jamminpotato> whenever i run this program called songbird, my /home folder immetidaetly becomes read only
<Envel> tell me please how to create a new channel
<Jamminpotato> how can i make this not happen
<JoshIRL> No -.-, it's in the other room, it's the same connection, different pc's.
<JoshIRL> I wouldn't be able to get in here if it was that pc
<Wulong> Envel: channel in what?
<gortiz> mumble: try to download from:"http://bcm43xx.berlios.de"
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: don't run songbird
<ompaul> Envel,  /join ##whatever
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: i  thought the linux box was connected to the modem
<Zaggynl> is there a way to remap the global hotkeys from rhythmbox to amarok?
<Envel> thanks
<trovach> i am connected to a WAN miniport PPTP with this ports 192.168.16.1
<JoshIRL> No, i'm on windows in my living room.
<JoshIRL> The linux pc is in my room
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: and linux is where
<ompaul> !bcm43
<Jamminpotato> Flannel, well that doesnt help me very much
<JoshIRL> In my room..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ompaul> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> Zaggynl here is a list of dc clients + other things http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=dc&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: is linux   machine connected to modem
<Jamminpotato> and how can i change the read/write status of the file system?
<Felos> pike_: Ok, in Xubuntu now. When I logged-in I was prompted with a login screen that had 'debian' on the right, any idea where I go from here?
<Zaggynl> gnomefreak,  cheers!
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: you'd have to ask the songbird people, it's not in ubuntu, as such, we have no idea why it's doing it.
<ompaul> Jamminpotato, not a great idea in some cases which one and what is on it
<JoshIRL> Not right this moment Jtholmes, when i connect it, i take the modem back there to try and get it all going.
<pike_> Felos: so you can login and xfce loads ok?
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: your best bet is to treat the problem, not just fix the symptoms
<Felos> pike_: Yep, I'm in Xfce.
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: so you r moving the modem back and forth between windows and linux correct
<mumbles> hahaha
<mumbles> just manage to almost kill my laptop
<JoshIRL> Lol, yes.
<GortiZ> lol
<atlef> automatix2, any comments so far?
<Jamminpotato> ompaul, my entire home folder which is on another hdd from everything else...it is happening when i run a program called songbird it goes from read/write to read only
<GortiZ> mumbles: asd
<GortiZ> ;)
<ompaul> Jamminpotato, as per flannel
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu , thanks for help
<pike_> Felos: lets try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then try xinit again. if it works we can disable gdm and just use xinit if you want
<maxLF> I have a quick question about ATI in linux
<Felos> pike_: All righty.
<Jamminpotato> ompaul, well i dont know how to fix the problem
<troughton> how do i start the sshd client ??
<Flannel> Jamminpotato: ask the songbird people.
<GortiZ> maxLF: go!
<mumbles> reebooting now :P
<ompaul> Jamminpotato, ask the songbird people
<uncannybuzzard> has anyone tried edgy eft beta?
<JoshIRL> Is that a bad idea JTholmes?
<pike_> troughton: its installed? sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ash-Fox> Argh, how do I disable preempt in the kernel? most horrid thing I ever dealt with, especially when it comes to ATi
* ompaul looks at Flannel - stop reading my mind
<Flannel> uncannybuzzard: #ubuntu+1, plenty of people have
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: ok  that test on linux would tell you basically the ms response time for about a minute of pings  to    site.com   and I  was  wondering what the spread was
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu , thanks for help..
<pike_> troughton: the client or daemon?
<maxLF> GortiZ I did the driver on the Ubuntu website for my new ATI RAdeon 9550, and everything is running just fine. :)
<ompaul> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<GortiZ> ok then...
<ompaul> uncannybuzzard, ^^
<JoshIRL> oh. > _ >
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: not a bad idea just make things complicated
<Xore> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mumbles> edgy hahaha
<GortiZ> edgy?
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: brb  wife need me she is on crutches
<JoshIRL> well that's not good.
<nox23> !firmware
<nox23> !hotplug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu , thanks for help..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JoshIRL> Jtholmes, what about if i install windows xp on that pc, then partiton and install linux also? would that help it maybe?
<troughton> both i am trying to set up a remot conection with a friend
<maxLF> GortiZ, I'm just wondering, when you start up are you supposed to see the ATI Logo? I mean there's a small moment where the screen is black and then it shows the login, on my other computer with an NVIDIA card it shows the NVIDIA symbol, so should it be showing the ATI symbol? XP
<JoshIRL> cause this pc had linux, and xp, ran fine, connected to the net, no problems.
<Flannel> JoshIRL: that's the best way of dualbooting, especially if you install windows on the partition size it'll end up on, isntead of resizing.
<GortiZ> maxLF: no, no, there isn't any ati logo on boot-up
<JoshIRL> so which should i install first, if i do, flannel? xp or linux?
<peace-keeper> anyone knows a linux command for doing a binary comparison of two files?
<Flannel> !tell JoshIRL about dualboot
<JoshIRL> doh
<maxLF> GoritZ: Anyways too? I thouight it would be cool to see the ATI thing. ;P
<Flannel> JoshIRL: XP first, Linux actually acknowledges other OSs, windows doesnt
<JoshIRL> figured, i've dual booted before
<GortiZ> maxLF: i don't...
<harrism> Hello everyone, I need some help and was hoping for advice. I was able to install Jedi outcast and successfully run it through wine. The problem comes when I want to start a new game. It tells me disk 1 is not in the cd drive but it is. Any ideas?
<superkirbyartist> Printer does not print.
<JoshIRL> i'm going to go install windows, then linux and try this again, be back in a few..
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu , thanks for help..
<nox23> please can someone help !!!
<repe> I'm gettins some error when tryin to upgrade 5.10 to 6.06. Almost right in start when upgrade starts I get "Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop' It was impossible to install a required package. Please report this as a bug." Anyone know how to fix this?
<troughton> pike both i am trying to set up a remote access to a friend
<maxLF> Flannel: Windows is like that girl in highschool who is like really hott and ignores everyone accept people she's cool with, while Ubuntu is like that hott kind of different girl who acknowladges everyone's existance. :)
<Felos> pike_: All right, fluxbox loads-up fine.
<pohwom> Disk /dev/hde doesn't contain a valid partition table
<pohwom> what does this mean?
<JoshIRL> lol@max :P
<harrism> I even started the game from the disk
<maxLF> JoshIRL: I try, I try. xP
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu , thanks for help...
<maxLF> God damnit, the stupid USB door for the front of my case fell off.
<maxLF> Thanks for the help plz
<maxLF> pplz
<superkirbyartist> I have a problem with printer.
<GortiZ> ???
<pike_> Felos: if you dont want gdm to start automatically just cd /etc/init.d/ and youll see the script there the sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove if you decide to run it later just sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or restar
<nox23> Hi www.pastebin.us/6124 im getting this error installing ivtv drivers , my card firmware drivers are in /lib/firmware and /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26=386 and im still getting an error about my drivers not in the driver directory , WHat is the driver hotplug firmware directory in ubuntu
<erUSUL> nox23: /lib/firmware works for me (speedtouch firmware)
<fishsticks> are there any alternatives to azureus and bittornado?
<pike_> troughton: youll need the server installed on whichever machine you are connecting to. id install openssh-server on both
<Jowi> superkirbyartist: you don't really give a lot of information. what type of printer. what type of connection. etc. etc.
<troughton> ok
<GortiZ> mumbles: have you fixed it?
<Felos> pike_: Thanks for all your help.
<pike_> troughton: then as long as the routers are letting port 22 through (port forwarding is setup) you should be able to ssh ipaddress -l username
<pike_> Felos: np
<floyd2> maxLF, I disagree with your analogy. Windows is that hot girl in the miniskirt who you like until you find out how loose she is while linux is the stuck up blond who seems attractive until you find out how high maintenance she would be to date. Both have their ups and downs :-)
<troughton> ok thanks
<nox23> erUSUL You put the firmware file in /lib/firmware root ?
<nox23> erUSUL or inside the kernel directory of /lib/firmware ?
<SkramX> How can I burn an iso in ubuntu?!
<Jowi> floyd2: that is the most obnoxious and funny comment I've seen this week :)
<erUSUL> nox23: the former, /lib/firmware root
<superkirbyartist> K IDIOTS I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH MY PRINTER!
<GortiZ> floyd2: I don't think that linux require so much maintenance...
<Jowi> superkirbyartist: read what I said
<erUSUL> SkramX: right click on it and choose burn
<GortiZ> floyd2: just a bit of time to set it up...
<hondje> Something tells me you're about to continue having said printing problem
<GortiZ> ;)
<erUSUL> !ops
<floyd2> GortiZ, it's all a matter of perspective
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<superkirbyartist> Lexmark X1270
<SkramX> "Write to disk" okay
<sureshot> superkirbyartid gee calling me an idoit makes me want to help you
<gnomefreak> eracc?
<SkramX> it knows that it is an iso and it'll work?
<GortiZ> lol@floyd2 ;)
<gnomefreak> erUSUL?
<superkirbyartist> !of your mom
<ompaul> eracc, ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about of your mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: superkirbyartist
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, abusing people does not help
<pike_> SkramX: if you want something more nero like (in a good way) try installing k3b
<Alchemist_> Anyone know what repository csm is on? The compiz guides I've found give me some repos but they are missing the csm package.
<jvai> lmao
<mumbles> argh damm
<jvai> smfh
<SkramX> erUSUL: it has said initializing and the progress hasnt moved in a while..
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: it is no nice call us, volunteers, idiots
<GortiZ> well, good night... Bye to all.
<superkirbyartist> Lexmark X1270 USB All-in-one.
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, one more outburst like that and good bye if no one
<gnomefreak> having issues ompaulcan you grab it
<superkirbyartist> Well can you help then !?
<mumbles> ah crap he left
<gnomefreak> ompaul can you grab it i cant op
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, maybe you need to give out to Lexmark cos they are not interoperable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, do you understand?
<superkirbyartist> No.
<erUSUL> SkramX: do not know what may be wrong. does the burner work with other progrmas like gnomebaker? or k3b?
<superkirbyartist> Explain better.
<Simian__> sorry but i want to know if i have set up my routers forwarding properly,  can somone click this and tell me if the link works     http://benward.dyndns.org/wordpress/
<gnomefreak> wth
<silvertip257> I'm having problems installing DSL 3.0.1 on a hard drive, would anyone help me?  I know there is a channel for DSL, but no one will answer
<hondje> Nice
<pike_> Simian__: yep
<Simian__> pike_: thanks :)
<hondje> silvertip257: Perhaps a more general chan such as ##linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<zool2005> evenin all, i've installed xorg but I haven't got a xorg.conf file. Normal?
<silvertip257> hondje ok ty
<hondje> np :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, can you pm?
<hondje> zool2005: No. How did you install it, and did you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pike_> zool2005: sudo Xorg -configure or you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if thats the package you installed
<host`> question, when I just tried to "make" it said make not found, what do I need to install for that?
<orospakr> hm, looks like nvidia is broken in the current edgy. :)
<hondje> host`: probably you need to install the build-essential package
<erUSUL> !b-e > host`
<ryanakca> how do you put pictures (.jpg) onto an ipod from linux?
<crippy> host`,build-essential
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: i will have  some info for you in a sec
<host`> thanks
<JohnLemon> hello
<silvertip257> I'm having problems installing DSL 3.0.1 on a hard drive, would anyone help me? I know there is a channel for DSL, but no one will answer, plus ##linux requires me to reg, i'm not doin that now
<jtholmes> can anyone tell me  what is a dummy upgrade package  returned from  apt-cache search  is
<zool2005> pike_ : thanks
<erUSUL> silvertip257: we need more info
<atlef> JohnLemon> hi
<erUSUL> !repeat > silvertip257
<jtholmes> i have an idea  but want a explanation
<scristian> hi, sudo use su for autentification ?
<silvertip257> erUSUL what more do u need to know? umm I got to the grub screen & didnt know what to do, plus it wouldnt let me type
<silvertip257> it's running on the live cd presently
<silvertip257> so i'm gonna redo things the right way if someone will tell me how 2
<erUSUL> silvertip257: so you have already instaled it but it wont boot?
<allawi> Hi all
<atlef> hi to you
<crippy> allawi, hi :-)
<allawi> can anyone help me with LAMP server ???
<ompaul> !lamp > allawi
<ompaul> allawi, read what the bot sent you
<silvertip257> erUSUL i have the drive partitioned & files copied for DSL to the drive
<sureshot> well hi is better than that last person that called every idoits LOLOL
<Jowi> silvertip257: haven't tested it in years. but there should be an install option in one of the menues after you boot it.
<{{corona}}> hey there can someone tell me where i can find the kernel source on ubuntu..i mean where is it generlly  stored?
<GoldKeeper> wee ubuntu automaticly split my windows partition and dual boot or will i need to split the partition before hand ?
<allawi> I know what it is ... but i have a small problem
<crippy> sureshot, nice :P
<GoldKeeper> will*
<ryanakca> how would one put a picture onto an Apple iPod from linux, so that one could actually view them with the firmware, and not just have the file on it?
<motin> try this: how to i change my vino-server password from over a ssh connection?
<silvertip257> Jowi there is, but the one doesnt work or rather just flashes a terminal window & that's it
<Jowi> {{corona}}: after you install it it is located in /usr/src
<musti> Hello on my last xubuntu install with adept i could install wine, now in my new install i don't see it. is there some list i need to add ??
<ompaul> allawi, you have to tell the _channel_
<crippy> GoldKeeper, Youll have to split it, Defrag and resize the partition with GParted, Then create the ubuntu partition in the free space
<{{corona}}> Jowi: hey thanks
<GoldKeeper> thankyou
<allawi> ompaul, i thought that someone could help me ... like the last time
<ompaul> allawi, you have to tell the _channel_ what the issue is
<motin> musti, yes you need to add the sourceentry
<motin> check www.winehq.com
<allawi> ompaul, okey ... thanx anyway
<zk> helloall - i am behind a proxy and trying to connect to msn using amsn - i have put the proxy details but it keeps saying wrong username or password. i have tested with lots of msn accounts and none of them work-all give the same error
* ompaul is amazed
<{{corona}}> Jowi: i have three folders there all suggest they are headers
<sureshot> hmmmmmmm
* hondje would also be amazed
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Shadow_mil> why does ubuntu not have a /dev/sound dir?
<musti> motin: like this site? git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git wine
<zk> my msn works with gaim though but i need to use webcam hence i am trying amsn
<{{corona}}> Jowi: they are like "linux-headers-2.6.17-10"
<motin> musti, i wouldnt think so
<zk> pls someone help me
<motin> go to winehq and go to download -> ubuntu
<Jowi> {{corona}}: install package "linux-source"
<motin> there are instructions
<hondje> Shadow_mil: because it has /dev/snd?
<{{corona}}> Jowi: does that mean i have the source or only the header
<silvertip257> erUSUL, after goin thru the BIOS stuff in booting, it shows OS not found ... wth how ?
<{{corona}}> apt-get install linux-source?
<silvertip257> hmmm that's frigged up
<Shadow_mil> hondje: some of my other Linux budies have a /dev/sound/dsp device
<silvertip257> talkin bout my stuff
<Shadow_mil> I don't though
<zk> anyone pls?
<hondje> Shadow_mil: Because in ubuntu it's /dev/dsp
<Jowi> {{corona}}: only the header. the sources will be in /usr/src/linux after installation. yes. "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<Shadow_mil> O ok
<mumbles> wow - who else was it who said they had wirelesscard isshues?
<klekkus> hi everyone, i have a BIG problem that i cant seem to solve by my self. I reinstalled linux (ubuntu of course, since im in here) and ive configured my /etc/fstab to mount my windows drive with this line; /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows ntfs umask=022 0 0 the problem is that this is for a friend, and he is completely new to linux and are not familiar with the console. It works to mount the /media/windows in the console as root, but i want he (as a normal user, not
<klekkus>  root) can mount it. Would anyone help me to get the mounting in x as a normal user with no root permission ? thanks pplz!
<silvertip257> erUSUL ya there?
<host`> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<mumbles> ompaul was it you ?
<pike_> Shadow_mil: test by cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp   :)
<hondje> hehe
<Shadow_mil> It works fine
<ompaul> mumbles, no, I don't use them except for to modded linksys which have a vpn running between them
<zk> helloall - i am behind a proxy and trying to connect to msn using amsn - i have put the proxy details but it keeps saying wrong username or password. i have tested with lots of msn accounts and none of them work-all give the same error
<dewelder> good evening everyone
<zk> my msn works with gaim though but i need to use webcam hence i am trying amsn
<zk> pls someone help me
<{{corona}}> jowi:so those headers folders being there means i have the headers but not the source? thanks
<hondje> klekkus: add user or users to the options sectionb
<crippy> dewelder, Good evening :-)
<hondje> klekkus: user will let the person who mounted it umount it, users will let anyone umount it (useful for dvd and cd drives)
<Jowi> {{corona}}: by the looks of it, yeah
<Jowi> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<host`> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<klekkus> hondje, i am sory, but i am not very familiar with linux, what do you sugest me to edit in that line; /dev/hda2 /mnt/windows ntfs umask=022 0 0 ? thanks man!
<{{corona}}> Jowi: that helped thank you
<silvertip257> is there anyone else out there that knows about DSL 3.0.1 and GRUB ?
<sureshot> someone ask me what the difference between unix and linux i could not answer what is the difference ???????????
<hondje> klekkus: make the umask=022 users,umask=022 and probably mount it read-only by making it ro,users,umask=022
<bsdfox> how can I disable firestarter/the firewall? I have it set to not load on boot but I always have to sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop   to get my internet working...
<zk> helloall - i am behind a proxy and trying to connect to msn using amsn - i have put the proxy details but it keeps saying wrong username or password. i have tested with lots of msn accounts and none of them work-all give the same error
<Renan_s2> sureshot, Linux is a version of UNIX
<dewelder> i have just installed ubuntu a few days ago and im hooked
<zk> my msn works with gaim though but i need to use webcam hence i am trying amsn
<zk> pls someone help me
<hondje> No, Linux is a 'work-alike', not a version of unix
<AVS588> when i connect to my router on my network computer the name that apper is unknown how can i change that?
<Samuli^> klekkus, umask=222 me thinks, you don't want to enable writing on ntfs.
<klekkus> hondje, thanks, ill try that:)
<AVS588> when i connect to my router on my network computer the name that apper is unknown how can i change that?
<silvertip257> is there *anyone* else out there that knows about DSL 3.0.1 and GRUB ?
<pike_> sureshot: if you /j freebsd and ask that you might get some more colorful answers :)
<dewelder> john r u in here yet
<crippy> sureshot,  Linux is a 'unix-like' os, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNIX-like might be an interesting read for ya
<atlef> <silvertip257> could you please go to #damnsmalllinux
<MoDoco> can anyone tell of a web site that I can go to, on issues of system shut down
<tecta> anyone use mythtv?
<AVS588> when i connect to my router on my network computer the name that apper is unknown how can i change that?
<klekkus> hondje, thanks, i dont want to write to it, just read, so your help was like sent from an angel, big thanks to you lord:D:D:D
<silvertip257> atlef no one is in the DSL channel that will respond !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sureshot> thanks pike_  i will do that ... dont like to look weak in front of the wife LOL all the braggon about linux could not tell her the difference hehehe
<sureshot> thanks crippy
<MoDoco> dewelder I am
<crippy> silvertip257, Whats the problem, i may or may not be able to help
<dewelder> modoco
<dewelder> what is that short for
<ompaul> silvertip257, it is closer to knoppix or kanotix than ubuntu
<atlef> <silvertip257> why should anyone here respond?
<silvertip257> atlef get off my case plz...if ur not gonna help leave me alone
<silvertip257> ok crippy
<MoDoco> mo. dept. of corrections
<MoeRL> Ubuntu installed and is running well on my system.. except for the graphics. When I resize a window or click around, I notice a tiny delay.. in fact, when I resize, the box I'm resizing is stuttering... and I don't know how to get Ubuntu to perform smoothly as it should.
<zk> helloall - i am behind a proxy and trying to connect to msn using amsn - i have put the proxy details but it keeps saying wrong username or password. i have tested with lots of msn accounts and none of them work-all give the same error
<zk> my msn works with gaim though but i need to use webcam hence i am trying amsn
<zk> pls someone help me
<zk> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE
<zk> :)
<dewelder> im sorry modoco i should of realized there may be more rthan one john in here lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@212.62.114.209]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<silvertip257> crippy:  what i've got is 2 partitions 1 Linux, 2 Linux swap
<bsdfox> MoeRL, what video card?
<motin> how to i change my vino-server password from over a ssh connection?
<MoeRL> ATI Mobility Radeon 9600/9700
<pike_> zk: you might have better luck searching ubuntuforums.org
<silvertip257> crippy:  i've gone through the installation process, but it will not boot, my first almost successful time it looked like it locked up when it said GRUB in the boot up
<bsdfox> you probably need to install a driver
<ompaul> zk, your repeats don't help - you had the right idea in one line the other stuff got you muted please wait 10 minutes if noone knows ask again at that stage thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@212.62.114.209]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<silvertip257> crippy:  now all it does is say OS not found, but DSL is on there
<MoeRL> right
<MoeRL> but where are the instructions for that..
<MoeRL> and which driver?
<atlef> <silvertip257> have you look at this http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_Grub
<crippy> silvertip257, Sounds like the MBR is buggered, Try using super grub disk or boot DSL and install GRUB
<MoDoco>  can anyone tell of a web site that I can go to, on issues of system shut down
<pike_> MoDoco: what sort of issues?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<silvertip257> crippy, how do i do that?  I've booted DSL to live CD & installed it
<MoeRL> the only other issue I had was when I tried to update Opera from 9.01 to 9.02, I couldn't do it. Ubuntu kept telling me there's a conflict with an already installed package..
<ciphernemo> Does ubuntu dapper with a 2.6.15 kernel already have/support PAM version 0.79?
<mumbles> why dosent my laptop see my own network ?
<MoeRL> But the graphics issue is more important.
<Shadow_mil> how can I step up my sound higher
<JohnLemon> ifconfig
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com *!*@69-173-172-168.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by gnomefreak
<ompaul> silvertip257, you are offtopic please read the dsl pages if they don't rock your boat
<Shadow_mil> I have it maxed out and can barely here it
<pike_> Shadow_mil: in a terminal type alsamixer is it maxed in that?
<ompaul> silvertip257, there is nothing we can do for you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<silvertip257> ompaul crippy is helpin me ... ok ?
<ompaul> do it in pm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Shadow_mil> pike_: thanks :)
<ompaul> please
<gnomefreak> or in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MoeRL> ...
<crippy> silvertip, this may not work but try mounting your hard drive from the dsl live cd (sudo mkdir /mnt/dsl, sudo mount /dev/hda1 or whatever partition it is) then chroot to /mnt/dsl and try grub-install /dev/hda
<MoDoco> have installed ubuntu, have installed nvidia-glx, everything works great, have splash screen , hardware excel. works fine , but when I shut down, the screen goes crazy, and the system locks up
<gnomefreak> crippy: in pm or #ubuntu-offtopic please dont help him in this channel
<ompaul> crippy, please take that to pm
<ciphernemo> Does ubuntu dapper with a 2.6.15 kernel already have/support PAM version 0.79?
<crippy> silvertip sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dsl sorry
<MoeRL> I have no patience for this. Off I go to install Vista :D
<crippy> ompaul, ok
<crippy> silvertip257, if you still need help, pm me
<atlef> MoeRL> 5744?
<MoeRL> it's out?
<ciphernemo> MoeRL: lol, if that was supposed to be a threat to us Linux users... try harder :)
<MoeRL> crap
<Klowner> anyone know if there's a way to install ubuntu from a usbkey? :)
<MoeRL> no thread, ciphernemo :D
<atlef> yep
<pike_> MoDoco: best source for me on stuff like that is ubuntuforums.org for instance http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157067&highlight=nvidia+shutdown
<MoeRL> why would you care what I install, lol
<MoeRL> all I'm trying to do is make my Ubuntu run smoother in the graphics department.
<fluxinator> Klowner some work is involved
<MoeRL> Latest I have is 5728.
<MoeRL> I think.
<JohnLemon> klowner> much slower as well
<ciphernemo> Does ubuntu dapper already have/support PAM version 0.79?
<gnomefreak> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<KenSentMe> ciphernemo: what's pam?
<gnomefreak> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Klowner> JohnLemon: I'm not too concerned about the speed of an installation
<ciphernemo> KenSentMe: The rlimits method is the preferred method and is included in Linux 2.6.12 and above. Unfortunately, you need PAM version 0.79 or above, which may not be supported by your distribution yet.
<pike_> poor ubotu hes not dpkg..
<ompaul> KenSentMe, it is an auth module
<KenSentMe> gnomefreak: doesn't always work :P
<fluxinator> Klowner https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hondje> ciphernemo: yeah
<ciphernemo> hondje: thx
<robbbb> whats the app that configures gdm called?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<hondje> ciphernemo: /lib/libpam.so.0.79
<gnomefreak> KenSentMe: its set to use !info if it cant find the package
<ciphernemo> hondje: thx again :)
<hondje> :)
<ompaul> robbbb, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Klowner> fluxinator: ah slick, thank you
<fluxinator> np
<robbbb> i mean to change the theme etc
<ompaul> robbbb, system preferences theme is one way
<SkramX> I am trying to burn the 6.06 ISO.. but Nautilus says it is 707Mib so I can't burn it to a regular CD-RW?!
<robbbb> yeah i need to know the command. i dont use gnome
<robbbb> doh
<ompaul> robbbb, do you want update-alternatives or gconf-editor
<SkramX> ?
<pike_> SkramX: umm that doesnt sound right :) have you compared the md5sum to the one on ubuntu.com ?
<robbbb> cool cheers
<SkramX> ahh.. i dont want to have to download it again :(
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone tell me how I can share files from my computer with windows computers?
<Jowi> robbbb: i think that you're looking for gdmconfig
<musti> anybody know howto get wine with adept? it can't fine it
<ompaul> SkramX, do a bittorrent download it will correct errors in your downloaded one
<SkramX> bit torrent is possibly slower
<robbbb> jowi : i cant find gdmconfig
<Admiral_Chicago> !wine > musti
<gnomefreak> robbbb: sudo update-alternatives --config gdm?
<root> hello?
<KenSentMe> root: hi
<hondje> !samba > Megaqwerty
<Jowi> robbbb: gdmsetup ?
<gnomefreak> robbbb: if you want to change the theme you need to use whatever display manager setup to do that
<robbbb> gnomefreak: nope - no alternaltives
<SkramX> okay downloading again... 30 minutes
<gnomefreak> robbbb: what are you running?
<MoDoco> pike, that site may help, thank you
<robbbb> enlightenment
<robbbb> e17
<gnomefreak> robbbb: enlightenment using gdm
<robbbb> yeah
<Megaqwerty> Thanks
<root> KenSentMe hey my dsktptop environment doenst work i amnot sure what video driver i shooult take because it a verry ld one what couldi do?
<gnomefreak> robbbb: the alternatives wont help cause you only have one installed you need to run gcon-editor
<gnomefreak> gconf-editor
<Jowi> root: "vesa" should work with any card
<robbbb> gnomefreak: yeah thats pretty lame though eh. i cant import themes etc with that
<root> Jowivesawontwork
<root> Jowi vesawont work
<gnomefreak> robbbb: we didnt tell you to install a very lightweight de either
<mumbles> haha it works it works
<mumbles> is there s tell bot here ?
<lucaz___> Can I choose wich files do I wanna get in a torrent, using btdownload??
<robbbb> gnomefreak: correct
<gnomefreak> robbbb: you want extras you dont install something that light
<gnomefreak> brb dinner
<Jowi> root: what resolution are you trying?
<pike_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<root> Jowigood one ill search it out
<jtholmes> JoshIRL: you still around
<mumbles> |tell gortiz about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear that should make the card work
<mike-ekim> wtf, why does firefox go so slow...
<mike-ekim> this is annoying me
<josh_> how do i mount a samba drive?
<pike_> root: worst case you should be able to recover with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ..well ok thats kindof a best case
<josh_> mount -t smb://path/to/share?
<josh_> lol pike
<ompaul> mike-ekim, so first off what speed processor have you got with how much ram, video ram, kde or gnome, and are you on ipv6?
<josh_> ubotu: tell josh_ about mounting samba shares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mounting samba shares - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverto> My installation dosen't work
<root> Jowie it gives errors about mouse core deveises missing the resolution is set to800*600 atm
<ruda> howdy n00bs!
<josh_> anyone ever mount a samba drive?
<Daverto> my new installation does not want to start
<robbbb> how easy is it to change the boot splash screen?
<mike-ekim> ompaul: im on 750mhz with about 256 ram
<pike_> robbbb: a grub spash or the ubuntu spash?
<Jowi> root: so the problem is that xorg won't find the mouse. nothing to do with the resolution or driver. how is your mouse connected?
<robbbb> ubuntu splash i guess
<loper06> hey all. i have a dynamic ip from my isp and i own my domain name from godaddy. how can i point my domain to my box @ home? will a dns server do the job?
<Subhuman> robbbb, yes
<Subhuman> look for "custom usplash"
<Subhuman> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Subhuman> or there *
<robbbb> cool cheers
<ompaul> mike-ekim, so that is one hungry application, lets try one thing in the " address bar" please type>> about:config <<less the pointers hit enter and let us know when that is done
<root> ehhh what was that name again no usb noserial
<Jowi> loper06: you would probably have a control setting at your preferences at godaddy (or whereever you'rea leasing your domain-name from)
<ompaul> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ompaul> root, ^^
<mike-ekim> ompaul: a lot of data came out
<Daverto> My computer goes to a black screen after just installing Ubuntu, What do I do?
<Jowi> loper06: with a dynamic ip it can be a mess changing it since an update for the domain->ip can take a day or two
<pike_> Daverto: if you hit alt-ctrl-f1 do you get a login prompt?
<Jowi> Daverto: turn off the framebuffer
<loper06> Jowi: so u would not recommend that i setup a dns.
#ubuntu 2006-10-08
<ompaul> mike-ekim, so now I want you to type, in the filter box: ipv6 it will give you two options
<Daverto> how do i turn off the frambuffer
<Daverto> framebuffer*
<Teri2007> how do I make new folders I upload via vsftpd default to a specific owner:group when I upload? I want to upload and have the folder be assigned to root:apachegrp rather than teri:teri
<Jowi> loper06: I would recommend to get a static ip address (or a dynamic one that doesn't change very often)
<root> ompaul do you know the name?
<ompaul> mike-ekim, click on the top one until it goes bold (double click)
<mike-ekim> i dont have ipv6
<Jowi> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<SeanTater> in order to compile qemu, apt-get says I have to remove libsdl1.2debian-alsa. Is that safe?
<ompaul> mike-ekim, disable it
<megaqwerty> does anyone know where I could find a Edgy Eft .vmx file? I want to try it out.
<ompaul> mike-ekim,  then try it - it may improve your browsing - however 256 megs more ram would also be very useful
<loper06> Jowi: so the best and effiency way is just to use no-ip or a dynmaic dns provider?
<Teri2007> ****how do I make new folders I upload via vsftpd default to a specific owner:group when I upload? I want to upload and have the folder be assigned to root:apachegrp rather than teri:teri
<jhasse> How to change the thing that will happen when i click the powerbutton on the front of my computer???
<ompaul> megaqwerty, edgy has its own channel #ubuntu+1
<megaqwerty> thanks
<pike_> mike-ekim: you might cat /etc/resolv.conf and make sure only one nameserver is showing up there
<Teri2007> jhasse, how do I change that too?
<Daverto> I dont even get GRUB
<ompaul> jhasse, that is your hardware --- that is not a ubuntu issue
<SeanTater> Teri2007: you can probably upload from epiphany or konqueror, as long as you give them your user and password on the ftp server, that may make it easier
<Jowi> loper06: i never used no-ip so I can not say. Myself, I have got a "dynamic" ipaddress but it never change. in my domain controller (which is at the company i bought the domain from) I can set the pointers
<jhasse> ompaul, But i can change it with windows, so linux can't?
<ompaul> Rookie_, what is your question in full?
<root> jowie it has 6 iron pins and
<kitche> jhasse: it has to do with ACPI
<ompaul> jhasse, you mean you alter your bios? you do that by pressing F12 or Delete or F2 as the machine boots up
<Teri2007> seantater?  who is "them"
<Jowi> root: ps2 connection probably
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper and try to activate my notebook's wifi card. It's a Broadcom 4311 Chip so I did `modprobe bcm43xx` but when I run `iwconfig` no wireless extensions are found. What should I do?
<jhasse> ompaul, no, setting in the windows energy options
<root> Jowi thats right!:D
<jhasse> kitche, Yes! How to change that?
<ompaul> jhasse, I know nothing of that o/s
<Jowi> root: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and hope that it will autodetect your mouse.
<Hoxzer> somebody, make a email backup script for me
<loper06> Jowi: thx. ill just let my domain expire next month.
<Daverto> Whenever I start my computer I dont even get GRUB, but I've got it before on other distros, what do I do?
<kitche> jhasse: look up changing ACPI settings in linux since I m not sure myself to be truthful
<sethk> Daverto, boot the live cd or a rescue cd, to start with
<sethk> Daverto, and then investigate what is going on.
<jhasse> kitche, where can i see the ACPI settings?
<Daverto> I have and it workds
<Mogz> hey everybody. i'm looking for a piece of music player software that can play all (most) formats and that supports gnome samba network URIs...
<GoldKeeper> how do i get a root account when running ubuntu live ?
<root> jowi it shows dev/input/mice
<Mogz> any ideas?
<Squee> Is ther a good program I can play music out of without a gui, using just a terminal?  I need to be able to generate a playlist and then play it ou.
<pau> hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<sethk> Daverto, ok.  have you tried reinstalling grub, using the grub utility?
<jhasse> GoldKeeper, sudo -s
<kitche> jhasse: I m not sure but it's probably in the Admin part of your Desktop
<Daverto> How do I do that?
<sethk> Daverto, that would be my first step.
<GoldKeeper> thankyou
<Jowi> root: sounds ok
<Squee> Is ther a difference between sudo -s and sudo su, other than sudo su lists the pwd?
<ompaul> Daverto, it is fast about 2 seconds you can extend this by editing using the following command and increasing the seconds   >>>    sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pau> hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<sethk> Daverto, best way is  to mount your root file system somewhere, do a chroot to it,
<sethk> Daverto, then run grub from the command line.  Are you familiar with mount and chroot?
<Daverto> no
<jhasse> kitche, hmm.. can't find it
<root> jowie still the same error
<sethk> Daverto, ok.  are you at the machine now, with the live (or rescue) cd booted?
<ompaul> Squee, you don't need either do  " sudo -i " if you must - and yoiu should not - it is just not the right way to admin a box
* adioe3 ulijece u sobu.
<Jowi> root: put the error in pastebin
<Jowi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Daverto> no im on another computer
<pike_> pau: in a terminal run alsamixer and check the settings
<root> Jowie is not that easy to do that with lynx:P
<ompaul> adioe3, english please
<dfgas> what is the channel for edgy?
<sethk> Daverto, it would be easier if you were at the broken one.  I can try to point you in the right direction
<Jowi> root: you got a point :)
<pau>  hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<Squee> ompaul: It's just more conveniant when doing large tasks that require root to not have to type sudo before everything
<ompaul>  #ubuntu+1
<sethk> Daverto, do you know the partition layout on the hard drive of the machine we are trying to fix?
<adioe3> ompaul: sorry, an away message was set, forgot to turn it off
<ompaul> Squee, sudo -i
<Jowi> root: have you tried with another mouse? will the mouse work with a live-cd?
<Daverto> I cant because my wireless card requires ndiswrapper and i dont have 2 CD-roms
<Squee> alright
<inflex> hi everyone.  I want to install vim 7 on my ubuntu box - however I see apt-get only goes to 6.4 vim atm... can I just install my own vim or will it bugger things up ?
<root> jowie lol i have installed it with floppies:P
<sethk> Daverto, we'll have to make the best of it then.  do you know the partition layout of the hard drive?
<Jowi> root: btw, did you compile your own kernel?
<root> i did the debian install
<Squee> inflex: go get checkinstall
<ompaul>  Daverto try a usb stick
<Daverto> Yes, i partitioned it myself
<Squee> inflex: that will generate a debian for you so if you have to remove it it is alot more simple
<inflex> Squee: okay, getting it... got it
<root> no i did not
<inflex> Squee: tx.
<sethk> Daverto, ok, so you know which partition is the root partition, and whether or not there is a separate boot partition?
<ompaul> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Squee> inflex: do the ./configure and instead of make & make install just run "sudo checkinstall"
<Daverto> there is a seperate boot partition
<ompaul> Squee, our bot has - cough - lots of clues :)
<sethk> Daverto, ok.  is this an IDE disk?  primary master?  which partition is root, and which is boot?
<root> Jowie i wanted to change all the debian names in the sources fromat and change it into ubuntu
<root_> how do i mount a samba share?
<THX-1138> !ubotu is amnesiac
<sethk> root_, mount -t smbfs
<Squee> ompaul: ha didn't know about that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is amnesiac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root> but i want gnomeworkingfirst:P
<klekkus> hi everybody (again, and again a problem). I now has a problem at boot up, as i had then too. But to the case, when i boot up ubuntu on my hda1 i get alot of lines with error simular to this; buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block. Do anyone know if i can edit something in /boot/grub/ etc to make ubuntu skip it? thanks
<ompaul> !samba > root_
<vlt> root_: mount -t cifs ...
<Daverto> IDE, Pri, /swap is root and / is boot
<root_> thats what i thought but it tells me bad fs or superblock
<Jowi> root: does "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" list your mouse?
<sethk> Daverto, no, swap is swap.  root just means /.   if boot is separate, it is somewhere else
<klekkus> it takes loooooooooootts of time to load the system because of these errors
<Daverto> let me go check i pull it up on live CD
<ompaul> klekkus, get a new disk soon, backup your existing data real soon
<sethk> Daverto, what you need to know is, for example, first partition is /, second is /boot, third is swap (or of course whatever is actually true on this drive)
<Squee> is there a program that can play music without having an xserver started?  I'm trying to run a game server / jukebox and I dont want to waste the ram for X
<kmaynard> klekkus, what did you do different before this started happening
<aaron_> hi
<sethk> Daverto, also, I don't see what the wireless network has to do with being able to run the machine and talk to us at the same time.
<klekkus> ompaul, why, the systems seem to work well, and i cant afford to buy a new
<SkramX> Squee: mp3blaster
<kitche> Squee: xmms2 mpd there is a couple
<sethk> Daverto, unless you mean the only way you have to connect to the 'net is through the wireless.
<kmaynard> Squee, look at mp3blaster
<aaron_> im new to ubuntu and linux, and this is probably a stupid question, but...
<klekkus> kmaynard, nothing, it has been like this since ive installed
<SkramX> :)
<root> how did you spelldeveicescorr4rectly
<ompaul> Squee, depends on file type I use ogg a lot so I end up with - ogg123 -d alsa09 path/file
<kmaynard> !mp3blaster
<ubotu> mp3blaster: Full-screen console mp3 and ogg vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-7 (dapper), package size 191 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Squee> mp3 blaster sounds good
<Daverto> that is my only connection to the internet on that computer
<kitche> aaron_: no such thing as a stupid question really well besides one not asked
<aaron_> i cant use any of the symbols on my keyboard, the symbols you access by holding down shift and pressing 1, 2, 3, etc.
<Squee> thanks!
<SkramX> :)
<SkramX> sure
<ompaul> Squee, pm?
<kitche> aaron_: it's alt not shift
<aaron_> like the 'at' symbol and 'dollar' symbol
<klekkus> before i ran windows, now i run linux ( ubuntu ). It loads ubuntu after a long while, but it works seemless when its loaded. Exact the same with windows. My question is, is there a way to make ubuntu ignore these errors?
<Jowi> root: does "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" list your mouse?
<aaron_> ah
<MotorCityMadMan>  how/can one clean/clear out old stored commands in run command box ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Squee> ompaul: ?
<kitche> aaron_: ah those hmm thought you meant the alt codes
<kitche> aaron_: probably you have a wrong keyboard configuration
<sethk> Daverto, ok, but you can have the machine next to you and talk to us using the machine you are using at the moment.
<Daverto> yes
<kmaynard> klekkus, what file system?
<sethk> Daverto, ok, that makes things a bit easier
<klekkus> ext3
<root> [A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[jowie it says unknownfileor dir
<Daverto> thew other computer is booting the Live CD now
<sethk> Daverto, ok, so you are about to do    fdisk -l /dev/hda         for us.
<klekkus> kmaynard, but isnt it a simply parameter to add in grub config to make it being ignored?
<root> Jowie it says unknown file oor dir
<Daverto> i have to wait it is loading now
<sethk> klekkus, make it ignore what, exactly?
<sethk> Daverto, ok
<klekkus> buffer I/O error on device dm-2, logical block <- these errors:)
<kmaynard> klekkus, what file system?
<klekkus> ext3
<kitche> klekkus: not really since it's after grub gives control to the kernel
<root> Jowie the dir bus only contains the dirs usb and pci
<THX-1138> Squee: mpg321 or the closed source mpg123
<klekkus> kitche, okey, is it a way to configure the kernel to ignore it?
<sethk> klekkus, those are not normal things.  I wouldn't ignore it, even if I could.  You need to figure out what is actually going on.
<aaron_> ok... left alt doesnt give me anything and right alt doesnt give me the symbols that match with whats above the key
<Jowi> root: does "mount" show you "proc on /proc...." ?
<sethk> klekkus, depends on why it is happening.
<sureshot> crippy is there a good compiler out there for ubuntu just wondering
<klekkus> sethk, and i have no clue why..
<root> Jowie yes andits rw
<Daverto> it give -i as an invalid option
<kitche> aaron_: check your keyboard configuration you might have a wrong configuration ebfore I thought you mean altcodes not the symbols above the numpad
<sethk> Daverto, dash L, not dash i
<sethk> Daverto, lower case l,   fdisk -l /dev/hda
<aaron_> no no, not above numpad, the main numbers in one row
<THX-1138> sethk: Can i make grub skip network devices? "Configuring network devices" freezes the system after configuring Ralink Wifi.
<kitche> sureshot: umm gcc g++
<sethk> Daverto, your font must make l and i look similar  :)
<nox23> Im looking for someone using a Hauppauge WINTV PVR-150/250 or 350 , Please!!
<sureshot> kitche hay and do you have a list of commands and tip and such that you have put together is so could you send them to me
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper and try to activate my notebook's wifi card. It's a Broadcom 4311 Chip so I did `modprobe bcm43xx` but when I run `iwconfig` no wireless extensions are found. What should I do?
<sethk> THX-1138, that happens after grub transfers control to the kernel.
<klekkus> may it be fixed with a defrag?
<Jowi> root: can you modprobe mousedev and psmouse and see if that works?
<Daverto> no, it has 4 options
<sethk> Daverto, what has 4 options?
<nox23> Im looking for someone using a Hauppauge WINTV PVR-150/250 or 350 , Please!!.
<Daverto> Should i be using terminal on the live cd os
<sethk> Daverto, yes.
<kitche> aarpm_: yes I know what you mean I call that a numpad as well
<sethk> Daverto, I assumed you were already at a terminal, sorry.
<sureshot> thanks kitche is that installed with ubuntu or in the repos
<THX-1138> sureshot - GCC is standards compliant. - some havee recommended Anjuta as i87~6ua development environment.
<DigitalNinja> What's a good wireless pci card? I need one that works out of the box.
<nox23> Im looking for someone using a Hauppauge WINTV PVR-150/250 or 350 , Please!!..
<THX-1138> Thanks Sethk
<SkippyX> Got a problem running synaptic. Tried to uninstall an app using synaptic and got an error message regarding kdeedu-doc-html. text of message posted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25927/
<Daverto> it says i have four options to to run the fdisk program with
<kitche> sureshot: install build-esstenial(bad spelling) if you haven't already
<sethk> build-essential
<sethk> is the right spelling
<nox23> Im looking for someone using a Hauppauge WINTV PVR-150/250 or 350 , Please!!...
<SkippyX> It's a recurrent problem. Happens when I try to use synaptic to install apps as well.
<SkippyX> Any suggestions?
<sethk> nox23, probably nobody here at this moment is using it.  be patient
<root> moucedevit cant locate moucedev and what was the other one?
<nox23> sethk can you take a moment and see if you can help me ?
<sureshot> THX-1138 i was thinking for kicks to recompile the kernel
<jhasse> How can i activate 60 hz for my monitor? At the moment it's only supporting 75 hz
<sethk> nox23, sure, but I don't have that card.
<THX-1138> sureshot - hm - avoid irssi as your irc client. What was i87- ??
<nox23> sethk www.pastebin.us/6124
<Jowi> root: "mousedev" and "psmouse" check the spelling
<sethk> SkippyX, trie creating an empty file with that name (make sure it is rw)
<nox23> sethk im getting this using dmesg
<klekkus> anyone knows?
<SkippyX> sethk - K. I'll give it a go.
<nox23> sethk but all needed files are in lib/firmware
<sureshot> thanks kitche i will do that i have not done that do i need to download the gcc before i build
<m1n1> I'm out of space of my root-partiotion, how do i grow it up?
<THX-1138> sureshot - grab build-essential and the header files for your kernel.
<sethk> nox23, does the file it is complaining about exist?  v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw?
<root> Jowie indeed mousedev works
<THX-1138> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sethk> nox23, sorry, you were typing and I was typing at the same time  :)
<aaron_> how do you scroll back in irssi
<Jowi> root: and you need "psmouse" now as well
<Daverto> i m in terminal and it says that -i is an invalid option and then it lists four options of what i can launch with the fdisk program
<sethk> nox23, my first guess would be that it is looking for the firmware in a different place.
<sethk> Daverto, dash L, not dash I
<sethk> Daverto, lower case L         fdisk -l /dev/hda
<THX-1138> aaron_ pgup
<root> Jowdi can i aot get it?
<sureshot> THX-1138  thanks man
<nox23> but /lib/firmware is where hotplugs firmwares are supposed to be no ?
<sureshot> kitche hay and do you have a list of commands and tip and such that you have put together is so could you send them to me
<Jowi> root: "modprobe psmouse" should do it
<eracc> gnomefreak, ompaul, you both said my /nick earlier? About an hour ago.
<root> Jodi can i aptget it?
<srikanthssn> my drapper hangs while upgrading or installing certain packages. it hangs at the moment "upgrading gnome-lib-docs" I got the same problem while trying to install Kaffine, F-Spot someone please help..
<root> Jowi that can find module
<gnomefreak> eracc: mine was a completion error
<sethk> nox23, possibly.  if a file isn't found, there are only a couple of possibilities.  (1) it's in the wrong place or (2) it has the wrong permissions.
<eracc> gnomefreak, ah, ok.
<kitche> sureshot: not really sicne it depends on the thing that your compiling
<nox23> sethk i did chmod 777 firmware .. :P
<Jowi> root: strange. try to start Xorg anyway. if it doesn't work I would suggest you install Ubuntu properly.
<sethk> nox23, a few lines before the end, you have a "misaligned resource pointer" message.  that may be the real problem
<root> Jowi ok
<sethk> nox23, or there may be more than one problem.
<srikanthssn> google doesnt help me.. please help..
<Daverto> It sdays that it cannot open /dev/hda
<sureshot> kitche i was looking only for stuff to learn about.. i am a noob at this i an only thinking of doing that just to learn how is all any info anyone and send me will not go to wast on ubuntu
<sethk> Daverto, ok, then your drive isn't IDE primary master
<sethk> Daverto, or the required IDE drivers are not loaded.
<sethk> Daverto, are you sure it isn't an SATA drive?
<Daverto> it is IDE
<Daverto> i know
<THX-1138> aaron_: http://f0rked.com/public/irssi-docs/help-full.html irssi
<Daverto> i work with computers a lot
<nox23> sethk ight.. i complete every possible howtos about his and read all forums
<sureshot> Daverto what kind of data cable do you have on it
<ompaul> eracc, errors of tab
<kitche> root is your Xorg complaining about /dev/mouse0? or no since I had that problem
<Daverto> the side of the case is currently open
<sethk> Daverto, I don't mean to be insulting, but remember, I don't know anything about you.
<nox23> sethk reinstalling windows :/
<dfgas> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub# grub-install hd0
<dfgas> /dev/hdd1: Not found or not a block device.
<dfgas> root@ubuntu:/boot/grub#
<Daverto> that is fine
<srikanthssn> my drapper hangs while upgrading or installing certain packages. it hangs at the moment "upgrading gnome-lib-docs" I got the same problem while trying to install Kaffine, F-Spot someone please help..
<sethk> nox23, I wish I had the card here so I could be more help.
<dfgas> but i edited everything i can think of
<sureshot> Daverto same here
<sethk> Daverto, at the risk of doing it again, do you have a regular IDE cable or an EIDE cable?  if EIDE, is the drive jumpered for cable select?
<eracc> ompaul, yeah, I figured that out from what gnomefreak said. Looks like someone with a nick starting with "er" got all the ops attention. :-)
<Daverto> no i have it set for master
<gnomefreak> eracc: it was erUSUL  that i was attempting to talk to
<sethk> Daverto, if it's an EIDE cable, it must be jumpered as cable select.  the eide cable has one blue, one grey, and one black connector.
<SkippyX> sethk - directory ./kmessedwords wasn't there. created it and now I'm trying synaptic to install something small...
<eracc> gnomefreak, yes, I saw that when I went back and looked after you told me it was a nick completion error.
<Daverto> brb
<THX-1138> srikanthssn: I am curious about that. - no reall ideas - Has a syntax erro crept into your sources list?
<sethk> SkippyX, k
<Elmister> se
<Elmister> we
<sureshot> gnomefreak i would like to ask if you have any ubuntu crib sheets or so that you can share with me. command line stuff is hard to learn if you have to look up everthng you have to do LOL
<srikanthssn> no my source list in clean
<SkippyX> danged dial-up
<srikanthssn> i checked that too
<Elmister> hi all
<ompaul> eracc, shhhh
<ompaul> :)
<|chris3|> I have the oddest issue
<Elmister> someone can speak italian?
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gnomefreak> sureshot: ^^^
<|chris3|> my screen goes blank every time I watch a video file in totem for longer than 15 min.
<spiwaterwing> probably sleep mode
<|chris3|> If I move the mouse then the sreen comes back.
<spiwaterwing> yah
<spiwaterwing> it's just your computer sleeping to conserve power
<Phlosten> |chris3|: screen saver options
<SkippyX> sethk, that got it. thank you, sirrah! 'twas a maddening thing,  yet a simple fix (which is often the case, I've found).
<Daverto> now i dosent even recognise the HD
<|chris3|> Phloesten: the screen saver is set for two hours
<srikanthssn> THX-1138: can i do anything abt tat?
<|chris3|> Phloesten: it will come on if I don't play a video file
<THX-1138> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eracc> sureshot, I think you would be helped by browsing tldp.org and by getting yourself a copy of Rute (http://rute.2038bug.com/).
<sureshot> eracc what is Rute
<Daverto> [16:08]  <Daverto> How do I do that?
<Daverto> [16:08]  *** das-q (n=das-q@p54BFE718.dip.t-dialin.net) joined
<Daverto> [16:08]  <sethk> Daverto, that would be my first step.
<Daverto> [16:08]  <GoldKeeper> thankyou
<Daverto> [16:08]  *** Jack_Sparrow (n=jack@ppp-69-230-19-223.dsl.sndg02.pacbell.net) left ("Konversation terminated!")
<Daverto> [16:08]  <Jowi> root: sounds ok
<Daverto> [16:08]  <Squee> Is ther a difference between sudo -s and sudo su, other than sudo su lists the pwd?
<Daverto> [16:08]  <ompaul> Daverto, it is fast about 2 seconds you can extend this by editing using the following command and increasing the seconds   >>>    sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<andreasdk> Isn't there a plugin for Firefox that enables you to be taken to a new tab with the Compose mail feature whenever you press a mailaddress on a site??
<Daverto> [16:08]  <pau> hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<eracc> sureshot, I just gave you a URL for it. Go see. :-p
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@71-214-58-196.clsp.qwest.net]  by ompaul
<|chris3|> spiwaterwing: the sound is still running but the monitor gets no signal until I move the mouse
<Phlosten> ick
<sureshot> ok
<kitche> Daverto?
<spiwaterwing> |chris3|: I see.  Odd.
<Phlosten> |chris3|: power saving option set from in bios?
<THX-1138> eracc - that link to rute is golden. - thank you.
<eracc> THX-1138, glad to help. :-)
<aaron_> next question, how do i check keyboard configuration
<|chris3|> spiwaterwing: yes odd
<ompaul> kitche, he be shut up for a few mins
<andreasdk> Can someone please help me?
<andreasdk> Isn't there a plugin for Firefox that enables you to be taken to a new tab with the Compose mail feature whenever you press a mailaddress on a site??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@71-214-58-196.clsp.qwest.net]  by ompaul
<A-L-P-H-A> Anyone know of an app that will test the speed of a harddrive in linux?  Looking to test the througput/bandwidth of a raid array
<Daverto> sorry
<THX-1138> http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz - awesome tips eracc
<Daverto> irc conn went bad
<|chris3|> phlosten: it happend afer I updated my kernel a few weeks ago
<eracc> andreasdk, there is no builtin mail in Firefox. You can set an external mail handler with the network.protocol-handler.app.mailto config.
<andreasdk> Seriously... There's got to be tons of the darn things outthere....!
<kitche> Daverto: you do know you got muted for pasteing all of that in her right?
<gnomefreak> here
<gnomefreak> not in her
<sureshot> eracc was that www.tlpd.org or http://tlpd.org
<gnomefreak> ompaul: did you remove the mute?
<Daverto> no
<ompaul> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<eracc> sureshot, both should work.
<andreasdk> eracc: How do i find that little cousin???
<ompaul> Daverto, ... I muted you due to the paste I
<sureshot> reacc www did notwork i will attemp the other
<THX-1138> the linux documentation project tldp.org
<ompaul> also removed it
<Daverto> it was an acciddent
<Daverto> messed up on keys
<eracc> andreasdk, in Firefox's location bar type 'about:config', press enter and then use the search bar shown to lookup 'mail'.
<dfgas> can anyone help me with grub?
<pau> hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<Daverto> ubuntu is loading now since i switched it back to master
<sureshot> eracc i cant get either to work ... i will scroll back and make sure i typed it correctly
<eracc> sureshot, sec. Let me try here.
<ompaul> Daverto, the point of the mute is to let the paste go by (and some of them can take a minute or two to clear)
<pau> hi. i've got and hp with ubuntu, my mike dosen't work, some one can help me?
<eracc> sureshot, http://tldp.org/ works from here.
<Daverto> thanks!!
<THX-1138> http://tldp.org/ sureshot
<ompaul> pau,  double click on the "speaker" top right hand corner choose the "capture" and "switches"
<sureshot> eracc the second letter  i l as in lemon
<dfgas> lupine_85: any idea what i have missed with grub?
<eracc> Yes
<sureshot> i=is
<eracc> Not one.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> Hi @ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pau> opaul, it is switch on!!
<eracc> sureshot, it stands for The Linux Documentation Project - tldp.
<ompaul> THX-1138, hope that was of use eariler
<lupine_85> dfgas: not a clue, sorry
<lupine_85> maybe you need to run update-grub or... something
<pau> do i need some special driver?
<THX-1138> ompaul - i looked a little. - i need to look at more links
<andreasdk> eracc: Hate to tell you this but i cannot find a "mail" anywhere
<sureshot> eracc must be the pain meds rotf hehe i just clicked on the url here it worked sorry man this back thing is not a good thing to have thanks
<THX-1138> ompaul - Thank You
<ompaul> THX-1138, np
<eracc> andreasdk, did you type - about:config - in the lookup bar?
<andreasdk> yes
<maxLF> Hey
<maxLF> How do I switch from the onboard graphics card to my ne video card?
<andreasdk> eracc: yes i did
<eracc> andreasdk, then did you see the "Filter:" bar?
<sureshot> eracc hope i did not annoy you if i did sorry
<andreasdk> yes
<Teri2007> how do I remove a directory/folder.  I can get rm to work
<eracc> sureshot, no worries dude.
<dfgas> well i guess i will reinstall ubuntu then  :(
<DigitalNinja> is a Pentium 3 and AMD k7 about the same
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-18e42e8c.dyn.optonline.net *!*@p54A1E0E4.dip.t-dialin.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@bas7-montrealak-1177636480.dsl.bell.ca *!*@201.212.107.186]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@cpc1-gree2-0-0-cust562.brnt.cable.ntl.com *!*@82.152.200.34]  by ompaul
<eracc> andreasdk, when you type 'mail' in the filter it pulls up nothing?
<maxLF> How do you change from onboard graphics on a motherboard to a graphics card?
<Jowi> maxLF: in your BIOS
<kitche> maxLF: you should be able to disable your onboard though the bios and install the video drivers for your graphic card
<gnomefreak> maxLF: disable the onboard card in your bios
<maxLF> okay
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@203.190.196.98 *!*@203.81.212.156]  by ompaul
<piedoggie> Q: have multiple virt machines (ubuntu) running on XP.  I want to import part of the XP file system to store working data, bzr archives, etc. for each virtual machine.  the Q is what is the best network file system for exporting the xp fiilesystem (i.e. will maintain correct uid, gid, perms)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<andreasdk> eracc: Something about GTDGMAIL, which is to be removed next time i strat firefox but nothin else.
<eracc> andreasdk, hmmm, I guess I added that by hand here. Let me get the details for you.
<THX-1138> piedoggie: export? - isn't it the host treated as a seperate machine on a seperate network link?
<shea> (warning, about to repeat myself from 2 hours ago): well, hrm.  anyone ever had issues with extremely latent (possibly just slow) USB?  i'm using a motion controller and the input rate is what seems to be 2 samples/sec, same with other usb devices, mouse pointer updates ~2fps, etc.
<shea> well, almost.
<chrismurf> Just got a new laptop with Core 2 Duo.  It's 64bit and Dual Core - what's the right Kernel to use?
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, but I am very disappointed of the incompatibility of the printer.
<UKMatt> whats the difference between 32 and 64 bit?
<THX-1138> chismurf - -smp
<freemind> UKMatt: ask wikipedia
<chrismurf> THX-1138, thanks - that will take advantage of the 64b?
<eracc> shea, IMO USB is cheap crap. One gets that for which one pays. ;-)
<UKMatt> well.. i wanna figure out whether I should use 32 or 64 on my computer
<piedoggie> thx-1138  yes it is.  all N machines are treated as seperate machines
<THX-1138> chismurf - go 32 bit - 64 multimedia and flash are horrid.
<superkirbyartist> I am sorry I would just like assistance.
<freemind> UKMatt: u'll find answers there
<gnomefreak> THX-1138: its not horrid its non-exsitant
<ompaul> UKMatt, 32 if you like it easy and want multimedia - 64 if you want a database server with more than 4 gigs and
<shea> eracc, i agree :)
<baconbacon> superkirbyartist, what's the problem
<superkirbyartist> All my print jobs say "Stopped: job-stopped" :-(
<shea> but most of my devices are usb
<piedoggie> I'm running a bridged interface for all of the public interfaces for all virt machines
<shea> unfortunate but true
<superkirbyartist> Double bacon LOL :-D
<pau> my capture funtion dosn't work, what can i do?
<squee_> ukmat: 64bit is a nightmare for use in anything other than a server
<THX-1138> lol @ gnomfreak - yes erm that too.
<shea> luckily my real mouse is ps/2, heh.
<eracc> shea, I understand. Even I, the USB loather, has some USB junk. :-p
<UKMatt> ompaul, well just basic computer use, some movies and music though
<UKMatt> ompaul, it's for my pc
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: you want 32bit
<shea> eracc, hard not to
<freemind> hehe gnomefreak :)
<chrismurf> THX-1138, gnomefreak thanks ;-)  I'll hold off on the 64bit for now ;-)
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, alright ty!
<gnomefreak> he said movies and music
<shea> thanks to marketing!
<andreasdk> eracc: Any luck with those strings?
<gnomefreak> he doesnt want 64 for that
<sureshot> hey all i thought the dual 2 core was 2 32 bit cpu's side by side will it run 64 bit
<piedoggie> and a common net isolated from the public interfaces for host to guest private comms
<ompaul> UKMatt, 32bit
<squee_> sureshot: core 2 duo if that's what you mean is 2 64bit cores
<superkirbyartist> baconbacon?  What do you suggest?
<UKMatt> ya, i think i'm gonna try Vista, i'm still an Ubuntu fan though.. don't worry
<gnomefreak> sureshot: no i think you need a 64bit cpu
<chrismurf> core duo is 2 32bit
<chrismurf> core 2 duo is 2 64bit
<superkirbyartist> UKMatt: I happen to have a Vista RC1 DVD, but you need 512MB memory, but no 64bit.
<jpcaron> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eracc> andreasdk, ok, what I did was create a new file in my Firefox settings folder (~/.mozilla/firefox/<junkstring>.default/) called 'user.js'.
<sureshot> chrismurf thanks man i had it mixed up
<piedoggie> UKMatt: me to.  need to keep xp primary os but vm lets me have ubuntu near to hand
<Ash-Fox> How do I disable preempt in the kernel?
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, lexmark are the problem, get onto your retailers case, and say where is your support for GNU/Linux and Ubuntu in particualr
<squee_> core duo is fake 64 bit
<gnomefreak> lexmark drivers are fun to build :(
<UKMatt> superkirbyartist, yeah I have 512, i've been holding off because I'm afraid it will be a little slow, but I wanna try it
<eracc> andreasdk, then I put this line in that file: user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto","/usr/bin/kmail");
<superkirbyartist> All jobs are stopped; Ubuntu printer detected.
<baconbacon> superkirbyartist, did you install a printer with system -> admin -> printing?
<superkirbyartist> Go ahead.
<shea> hrm, so, with misbehaving USB (works but slow), where would be a good place to start at least?  I'm not used to all this linux stuff, coming from irix. heh.
<chrismurf> THX-1138, gnomefreak , so - can I upgrade to SMP from an x86 install
<chrismurf> or will the world end
<superkirbyartist> UKMatt: That is why there are trial DVDs.
<UKMatt> piedoggie, well i've actually changed to Ubuntu as primary, but i'll duel boot into vista
<sureshot> squee what do you mean by fake 64 bit .. i understand that amd is only the true 64 bit cpu
<gnomefreak> can we please move the vista support somewhere else?
<eracc> andreasdk, of course you will want to change "/usr/bin/kmail" to YOUR mail handler.
<gnomefreak> chrismurf: yes
<chrismurf> gnomefreak, thanks
<andreasdk> eracc: Thanks a lot!
<shea> the modules and settings and such i've looked at seem correct
<UKMatt> superkirbyartist, hows the speed for you with 512?
<Crippy-Boy> sureshot, Some of the Pentium D series are 64 bit
<squee_> chrismurf: I think smp is built into all of the newer kernels
<sureshot> hay all vista is a bad bad work heheh
<Crippy-Boy> sureshot, and i believe the xeon is
<eracc> andreasdk, you're welcome. IIRC I found out how to do that using an AltaVista web search.
<sureshot> work=word
<Darrage> Anyone here know about Wine? *newbie needs help*
<squee_> sureshot: I was told that it can run 64bit operations systems but never to do it because it's done wrong.  I dont know much more than that
<piedoggie> UKMatt:  that works too.  right now, I'm using xchat in ubuntu in vmware on xp
<shea> bios is normal, controlled is found.  i get some strange output about the controller irq (saying "nobody cared" on the irq), but i tried what it suggsted to no avail
<shea> sigh
<shea> controller*
<superkirbyartist> UKMatt: Sorry to tell you, but I have two 256MB computers; so I would need to put both RAM modules in a PC... too complicated.  I am happy with Linux except for that job stopped comment?
<UKMatt> piedoggie, oh nice, I've done VMware (through ubuntu) and it was too much of a performance hit for me to deal a lot with it
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: and EVERYONE ELSE for vista support call MS but not in here
<eracc> http://www.altavista.com/web/results?itag=ody&q=firefox+mailto+mailer&kgs=0&kls=1
<piedoggie> so if I can get the file system issues worked out, I'm be in happy land
<sureshot> Crippy-boy xeon is but it has to be p4 xeon i have a computer with 2 xeon p3 they are 32 bit
<sethk> shea, tell us the exact message about nobody cared
<eracc> Bah, andreasdk left while I was typing. :-p
<shea> sure, one sec.
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, what?
<sureshot> squee_ thanks
<piedoggie> UKMat: weird.  I've seen the same perf hit on a pre-vanderpool cpu
<ompaul> UKMatt, leave the MS stuff out of here
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: this is not the place for MS vista questions comments or support
<ompaul> UKMatt, pay microsoft for the support we do Ubuntu support here
* eracc grins
<sethk> ompaul, he's gone
<wildchild> why won't k3b burn avdio data project: unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format  (format is mp3)
<THX-1138> UKMatt: Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain at your own peril dorothy
<shea> sethk, "irq 6: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)"
<ompaul> sethk, ehh you don't say
* superkirbyartist is asking for help about all the "Job stopped" errors.
<ompaul> actually you do say :)
<shea> then "Disabling IRQ #6" nearly immediately follows
<Crippy-Boy> Jeez, someone should write a script that repeats any sentence with the string 'ms' in it 50 times, it'd save some of you alot time
<squee_> wildchild you have to install mp3 for k3d
<UKMatt> alright what about this, this is an ubuntu question, if I put vista on does that override my GRUB
<Crippy-Boy> UKMatt, yes
<gnomefreak> Crippy-Boy: we only _need_ to say it once
<sethk> UKMatt, no, that's not an ubuntu question.  that is a what happens when I install vista question
<wildchild> squee_ how do I do that?
<eracc> UKMatt, install all other operating systems AFTER Windoze.
<piedoggie> UKMatt:  perf is not as much of a prob on modern dual core cpu's
<squee_> wildchild: apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 I think
<Crippy-Boy> gnomefreak, I was being sarcastic because of the above, about 6 people said it twice :-)
<squee_> wildchild: you might need the plf repositories to do it though
* superkirbyartist wants to know "hOW tO dEAL wITH jOB sTOPPED pROBLEMS".
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: win 2k was the only one that had a bootloader to boot linux
<xorAxAx> hi
<UKMatt> sethk, chill
<xorAxAx> how do i process /var/crash data?
<piedoggie> *OR* run vmware on windows and use full screen mode :0(
<Crippy-Boy> superkirbyartist, You should learn how to deal with the keyboard first
<xorAxAx> as in "load it into gdb" or "get the backtrace" and not "put it into launchpad"
<lupine_85> superkirbyartist: run "fg"
<sethk> UKMatt, I'm not being difficult, I'm clarifying for you what software is responsible for what configuration
<perso> name
<superkirbyartist> gnomefreak: What are you talking about?  Win XP can work alongside Linux!  But I removed XP.
<perso> hi !
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: you didnt read what i said
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, remove the printer from the "printers" in system administration printers, power it off, power off the ubuntu machine, power onthe printer, and then the ubuntu machine, now install the printer and it should be okay
<superkirbyartist> fg?
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: xps bootloader will not boot linux
<sethk> superkirbyartist, he meant that the native windows boot manager for 2k was able to boot linux.  not relevant, really.
<Crippy-Boy> sethk, But it would affect his ubuntu install.
<eracc> superkirbyartist, <gnomefreak> UKMatt: win 2k was the only one that had a bootloader to boot linux <- you did not understand
<lupine_85> gnomefreak: there's a hacked version that does, apparently... but yeah. pointless when you consider grub
<shea> man i feel sorry for you guys, look at all these questions :[
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, possibly, who knows?  It's a vista question.
<superkirbyartist> bash: fg: current: no such job
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: hacked versions and windows go hand in hand in this channel
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, depends entirely on what vista does w.r.t. the mbr.  has nothing whatsoever to do with ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<superkirbyartist> gnomefreak: Ubuntu comes with GRUB.
<gnomefreak> Windows comments in another channel please
<eracc> shea, this is what happens when an OSS distribution becomes popular with the "unwashed masses". ;-)
<aboutblank> so i'm trying to make an logical volume... "pvcreate /dev/hda3"... the answer literally alternates between "successfully created" and "failed to write physical volume". when i try to vgcreate, it says "no physical volume label read" and "not identified as an existing physical volume"
<sureshot> i thought all ms products were hacked hehe
<Crippy-Boy> sethk, No but my point is, The MBR bring overwriten would cause him to be unable to boot ubuntu, which then becomes a ubuntu question reguardless of what caused it
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: re-read it until you understand it
<shea> eracc, whatever it takes i guess :p
<superkirbyartist> Re-read what time?
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, that's pretty thin
<lupine_85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lupine_85> one answer :)
<UKMatt> Crippy-Boy> sethk, No but my point is, The MBR bring overwriten would cause him to be unable to boot ubuntu, which then becomes a ubuntu question reguardless of what caused it  <-- that's my point
<xorAxAx> how do i process /var/crash data?
<xorAxAx> nobody?
<piedoggie> still looking for some suggestions for my mixed ubuntu/windows file system questions
<gnomefreak> xorAxAx: you dont have /var/crash in dapper
<xorAxAx> gnomefreak: oh, i am not on dapper
<gnomefreak> xorAxAx: join #ubuntu+1
<xorAxAx> gnomefreak: cool
<ompaul> !grub > piedoggie
<UKMatt> If I were to install it how would I be able to re-enable GRUB
<sethk> UKMatt, by that logic any question about anything whatsoever about the mbr is an ubuntu question, which is absurd.  but we've beaten it enough
* superkirbyartist does not know what gnomefreak's talking about.
<gnomefreak> !grub > UKMatt
<sethk> UKMatt, boot the live cd, and reinstall grub from there
<wasabi_> piedoggie: What are you looking for?
<ompaul> piedoggie, that is the only comment on it
<freemind> lol sethk
<piedoggie> ompaul:  :-)
<sethk> UKMatt, or boot a rescue cd.
<THX-1138> ompaul - workaround for the wifi "configuring network devices" lock up - configure (??) initrd then load wifi modules at the desktop with insmod. - sound at all possible? it sounds difficult.
<freemind> lovely, sethk
<freemind> where are you from
<Crippy-Boy> sethk, Yes that is absurd, But if he is unable to boot ubuntu, Then it becomes a ubuntu problem *for him*.
<piedoggie> ompaul: vmware machines running ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> AHEN gninefreaj,
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<sethk> freemind, you mean geographically?
<piedoggie> host xp
<ruokblah> hey guys, quick question, does anyone know the user smb runs as?
<piedoggie> need to make xp file system accessable to ubuntu machines
<ompaul> piedoggie, talk with vmware
<piedoggie> need to preserve ubuntu uid,gid, perms
<freemind> sethk: yes, lol
<superkirbyartist> GnOmEfReAk:  I do NoT understand.
<Crippy-Boy> piedoggie, You can compile a kernel with NTFS support, but AFAIK its flaky
<sethk> freemind, I'm in New York.
<piedoggie> they have been ummm. hopeless
<freemind> sethk: what could I mean else?
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, drop it now - or you will not be here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ompaul> guess I was a bit late
<zebedee> Good evening all. Quick question... what do you recommend for virus and adware removal on os 6.06??
<Crippy-Boy> piedoggie, oh sorry, i didnt realise it was to do with vmware
<ompaul> zebedee, nothing we don;t have that
<croppa> I have a motherboard with a Realteck PHY RTL8201CL network card which Ubuntu doesnt pick up. has anyone else had this problem and how do I fix?
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Whatcha mean? smbd itself runs as root, but forks for each user.
<piedoggie> Crippy-Boy:  np
<gnomefreak> zebedee: none if your not using it as a windows server
<Crippy-Boy> zebedee, You dont really need it but its good if you email windows users regulaly to ensure you dont pass anything on
<shea> ruokblah, i don't know about ubuntu in particular.  i would assume whatever you set, but on most systems, it runs as root or similar.
<superkirbyartist> Can you people help me instead of explaining me how to use the keyboard ?!
<sureshot> croppa hey man i no offense but is it turned on in cmos
<jrib> zebedee: welcome to linux, support for windows viruses and adware is currently not implemented!
<shea> the daemon anyway, i assume thats what you meant.
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, I told you how you might fix it
<piedoggie> I've tried the vmware file tol (loses ownership + perms)
<mshiltonj> Can someone please help me find a way to recover from an X memory leaking w/o rebooting? I had the leak for sometime, but the only evidence I can find pointing to something specific is xrestop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25929/
<ruokblah> wasabi_: basicly i want to smb in to /var/www i have it working so that only local machines to my network can use smb on the server but for some reason i cant get write permsion from smb in /var/www
<mshiltonj> How do I get that 1500k back??
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, however you insisted on arguing the point
<UKMatt> wait, so that I have this straight and don't ruin my partition, I let the Live CD boot up (drapper), run the Install Icon, and everything?  that won't damage anything as long as I don't format?
<superkirbyartist> ompaul: I did not read it: PM me.
<ompaul> !logs > superkirbyartist
<piedoggie> trying samba but has the same prob
<shea> ruokblah, you specify a user and group in the mount options
<ruokblah> wasabi_: i have tried everything i can think of changing owner ship changing group chmod -R 777 everything
<eracc> Heh, I love the Introduction in Rute:
<eracc> 1. Introduction
<eracc> Whereas books shelved beside this one will get your feet wet, this one lets you actually paddle for a bit, then thrusts your head underwater while feeding you oxygen.
<zebedee> cool thanks everyone :-)
<wasabi_> ruokblah: You need to make local users, and grant them access to the server, and establish either NT hashes or kerberos keys for them.
<gnomefreak> UKMatt: made no sense you have to format the partition you are installing ubuntu on
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Are you using AD?
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, remove the printer from the "printers" in system administration printers, power it off, power off the ubuntu machine, power onthe printer, and then the ubuntu machine, now install the printer and it may be okay
<kitche> mshiltonj: do you use firefox?
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Or just plain two windows machines?
<piedoggie> blech.  network file systems haven't improved much over the past 20 years
<gnomefreak> *may*
<wasabi_> NFSv4 is fine.
<sethk> UKMatt, that reinstalls.  if you are still talking about grub, then that isn't what you want to do.
<wasabi_> Network file systems don't need to improve.
<sethk> UKMatt, you want to reinstall only grub, which you do from the live cd command line.
<UKMatt> gnomefreak, no i mean for reinstalling grub alone
<mshiltonj> kitche: I do.
<freemind> sethk: please take my pm
<piedoggie> wasabi: can I get an ntfsv4 server for xp?
<ruokblah> wasabi_: i dont know what AD is and shea i think i did, and wasabi_ again, it is ubuntu server as smbServer and then a windows machine connects to it
<ompaul> !grub > UKMatt
<sethk> wasabi_, there are some unusual cases, but by and large that's true.
<wasabi_> piedoggie: not likely.
<ompaul> UKMatt, read the message from the bot
<UKMatt> ompaul, i have that
<gnomefreak> ompaul: been there tried that
<piedoggie> thought so
<wasabi_> ruokblah: You need to make a user for the windows user.
<wasabi_> ruokblah: and run smbpasswd to set it's password.
<kitche> mshiltonj: that could be leaking memory as well
<wasabi_> ruokblah: The usernames much match.
<shea> oh, sorry, i misunderstood.  the remote machine can't access the shared directory?
<ruokblah> wasabi_: i have done that
<mshiltonj> but quitting ff doesn't free the memory.
<aboutblank> so i'm trying to make an logical volume... "pvcreate /dev/hda3"... the answer literally alternates between "successfully created" and "failed to write physical volume". when i try to vgcreate, it says "no physical volume label read" and "not identified as an existing physical volume"
<croppa> good sujestion sureshot but it works in $M
<wasabi_> ok, restate the problem then
<ompaul> mshiltonj, it does, ubuntu (linux) do not treat ram as you might imagine - they reserve it run "free"
<kitche> mshiltonj: correct firefox holds on to that memory even if you close it atleast from what I have seen try to turn off page cache that might help you to narrow your problem down
<ruokblah> wasabi_: the problem is that from smb i can not get write persission at /var/www, that is the only directoy that does not work
<ompaul> jadams|uncomfort, don't change your nick in a channel with nearly 900 in it please if we all did it the channel would not be usable
<superkirbyartist> The logs take forever to load on dialup :-(
* eracc decides to go play Enemy Territory for a while ... BBL
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Does the user you made have write access?
<gnomefreak> brb
<ruokblah> wasabi_: when i log in to the box from ssh i can mod the files in /var/www with out needing to sudo or change users
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Other than setting read only = No in smb.conf, that's all you need to do
<shea> welp i have to go for a while.  good luck fellas
<mshiltonj> ompaul, kitche: I understand that linux sorta keeps memory after the app closes, but it will reallocate if needed. This leak keeps the memory and never lets it go until I reboot.
* superkirbyartist is assuming you are saying "Well kirby that's too bad".
<mshiltonj> even after restarting X, the memory is still kept locked up.
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: How do you know the memory is used?
<ruokblah> wasabi_: i had writable = yes should that be read only = no?
<wasabi_> ruokblah: No, those are equivelent. I'd read the log files.
<mshiltonj> wasabi_: because once I get up to 90+% memory used, even immediately after restarting X, starting any app after that starts hitting swap.
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, if your printer is not working, go to your retailer and ask them why it does not work with Ubuntu, and I am not joking here
<mshiltonj> after rebooting, I don't have that problem.
<ruokblah> wasabi_: ok i will dive in to the logs and then come back here if i cant get it still thanks man
<Crippy-Boy> ompaul, and they'll say because we only support microsoft windows, it was on the box, screw you, go away
<ompaul> mshiltonj, please paste the output of "free" someowhere
<mshiltonj> This is a slow leak. I have to reboot this machine once or twice a week.
<sureshot> superkeibyartist or go out to lexmark wep site and look it up they may have linux drivers out there for that make and model
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Well, you're going to need to come back with a screenshot of the output of free or something.
<THX-1138> [Remote closed the connection] 
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Or "top"
<ompaul> Crippy-Boy, then you know not to buy from them
<mikeh> can anyone help me with a problem with my newly installed ubuntu dapper deskotp
<superkirbyartist> ompaul: They will say "Well, here we have a copy of Windows XP Home for 200$".
<Crippy-Boy> ompaul, Yeah, but heh its no good when you already have
<Crippy-Boy> Speaking of which, What is nvidia 7900 support like in ubuntu?
<superkirbyartist> Crippy-Boy: It does not say "We do not support Linux".
<mshiltonj> ompaul, wasabi_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25930/
<pauliukas> Can someone quickly help me with 'screen'? How to create a session? How to disconnect from it? And how to connect back to it?
<sureshot> superkirbyartist or go out to lexmark wep site and look it up they may have linux drivers out there for that make and model
<ompaul> superkirbyartist, this matter is not for further discussion here, #ubuntu-offtopic channel exists for that reason
<PacketScan> pauliukas, man screen
<mshiltonj> top reports high mem usage, but no PID is hogging memory
<thomas_> I cant' get any working drivers fior my ATi card
<superkirbyartist> Really?  Send me there.
<pauliukas> PacketScan: It's overwhelmed by information.
<Crippy-Boy> superkirbyartist, No but it probably doesnt say that it does either.
<pauliukas> I know that the commands I need are quite specific.
<cntb> may I suggest that canon printers are better supported in linux
<squee__> thomas: what is your problem so far?
<pauliukas> Any Linux user knows them
<PacketScan> screen --help
<Crippy-Boy> superkirbyartist, You cant pull them up on something they never claimed :-)
<thomas_> the ATi drivers I downloaded don't work...  I get erros when I config them
<thomas_> errors*
<thomas_> So I have to use vesa
<ompaul> cntb, you can, and so are hp 4050s :-) I have sevearl on my linux network in work
<mcphail> PacketScan: "screen" creates a session
<squee__> thomas_: wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide
<mcphail> PacketScan: sorry - wrong nick
* ompaul thinks about 12 
<squee__> thomas: I used that and it worked great
<PacketScan> mcphail, tis ok i knew what you ment :p
<sethk> the way to avoid printer headaches is to use postscript printers.
<apecat> wii thomas_
<ompaul> and a few big epson dot matrix boxes
<mcphail> pauliukas: 
<apecat> aargh
<thomas_> wii?
<PacketScan> screen starts a session screen -list shows a list of sessions open.
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Try the output of top.
<apecat> thomas_: /wii is the command for whois whois in irssi
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Find the leak.
<apecat> a doublewhois that is
<apecat> ..and i forgot thr /
<sureshot> superkeibyartist what is the model
<jpcaron> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpcaron> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas_> Be right back, I just installed KDE and need to boot into it
<peace-keeper> hi where i go look if i want write access to ntfs partitions ?
<Crippy-Boy> peace-keeper, AFAIK you have to compile the kernel with ntfs support, but its flaky (atleast last time i tried it)
<ompaul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<sureshot> hey all just jumped out to the lexmark site linux or unix is not mentioned in any of there supported os lists
<peace-keeper> hmm okay doesnt sound good
<mshiltonj> wasab_: top, sorted by memory: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25932/
<squee__> sureshot: it rarely is
<ompaul> peace-keeper, that means if it dies you have been warned
<mshiltonj> wasabi_: see my previous comment.
<sureshot> just thought i would say
<Crippy-Boy> It'd be nice to be able to boycott hardware companies
<gnomefreak> ompaul: did you send mr lexmark to -offtopic?
<guilhermee> peace-keeper, or find about ntfs3g (not 100% safe)
<ompaul> I did
<silvertip257> crippy-boy i sent u a pm
<ompaul> is he there
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Okay? Don't see anything wrong.
<mcphail> ompaul: yes
<mshiltonj> wasabi_:  I'd love to find the leak. That's the problem.
<gnomefreak> yeah :(
<mshiltonj> wasabi_: top looks good, right. Aside from not knowing what's leaving me with only ~7MB of free memory.
<wasabi_> 130MB actually.
<wasabi_> Notice "cached"
<ompaul> mister_roboto, what is with the changes?
<wasabi_> Here's the thing. Linux will ALWAYS use all of your memory, except just a few MB.
<wasabi_> It does this because there's no reason not to.
<wasabi_> It will cache as much disk content as possible.
<mister_roboto> ompaul: sorry about that. was having trouble changing my name in konversation :)   kept going to the alternate
<wasabi_> Except a small ~10MB space so it can allocate new memory fast.
<Olof> hello, im using ubuntu from the CD now. if i press places then computer i can see all my old windows harddrives (NTFS), but i cant open them. it says unable to mount.
<cowbud> when I load up X and look in the log I see the following: I810(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used although I have RenderAccel set to true is it not using renderaccel then?
<ompaul> mister_roboto, k
<vlt> Hello. I have installed ubuntu Dapper and try to activate my notebook's wifi card. It's a Broadcom 4311 Chip so I did `modprobe bcm43xx` but when I run `iwconfig` no wireless extensions are found. What should I do?
<wasabi_> And, depending on your swappyness setting (located in /proc), it will actually favor cache for swapping a process out, depending on work load.
<SkramX> 6.06 finally installed :)
<duckdown> Does anyone know of an FTP client (preferably console) that can edit a text file on a remote server
<superkirbyartist> Why don't you Canonical people follow your Ubuntu policy?
<BenjaminG> Olof, create a file called /mnt/harddisk
<duckdown> i guess essentially would automate the downloading, editing, and overwriting
<squee__> vlt: you have to set up ndiswrapper and use the windows inf driver to make it work (unless it has recently changed)
<mister_roboto> duckdown: you can do that with ssh
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: you need to read the coc and the guidelines
<mshiltonj> wasabi_: hmmm. that really helps. thanks. maybe I can configure my way back to better performance.
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: you dont read them we cant help you.
<squee__> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duckdown> mister_roboto> ssh?  but i can only ftp
<willys_fueguino> hi I need to know who to talk to register an "ubuntu" domain...
<rednaxel> my winXP partition is not booting anymore (after a power failure)... even tried a "recovery console", but it does a BSOD (complaining about ntfs.sys)... any hint? the (Ubuntu) Linux partition is working fine
<vlt> squee__: Thank you.
<squee__> vlt: your welcome
<superkirbyartist> "Full professional support" doesn't mean "people who treat you like crap".
<superkirbyartist> And who block you from IRC.
<mister_roboto> duckdown: sorry to hear that :)    you don't have the option of running ssh on the server?
<gnomefreak> superkirbyartist: we dont have to help you
<sethk> superkirbyartist, full professional support also does not mean free
<gnomefreak> we are not paid to help you
<duckdown> mister_roboto> hehe not sure, it's my XBOX to be honest :p
<superkirbyartist> But if the CD says it comes with support then it comes with support.  And there are Canonical guys who support the channel.
<superkirbyartist> And they get paid.
<gnomefreak> !coc > superkirbyartist
<gnomefreak> !rules >  superkirbyartist
<zebedee> all ways been of help to me
<gnomefreak> abr superkirbyartist
<willys_fueguino> superkirbyartist, like who??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<elmister> someone speak italian_
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ottawa-dial-206-191-1-200.d-ip.magma.ca]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mister_roboto> duckdown: aha.  well good luck with that ftp editing. certainly not part of the ftp protocol
<willys_fueguino> gnomefreak, are you from canonical??
<Crippy-Boy> another person that doesnt understand the concept of 'commercial support'
<gnomefreak> willys_fueguino: no
<willys_fueguino> hi I need to know who to talk to register an "ubuntu" domain...
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: What you can do is explore each process, not just by RES memory, and see what ones have the most memory.
<wasabi_> mshiltonj: Because of shared memory and stuff, it's very hard in modern OS' to give a "memory count" for any given program.
<kitche> wills_fueguino: you will probably have to e-mail canonical about it
<Brydenn33> need some help getting a program running guys. i keep getting this error "configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango"
* THX-1138 adds superkirbyartist to /ignore
<sethk> Brydenn33, you are installing from source and you don't have the pango library installed
<sethk> Brydenn33, search in synaptic for packages with pango and dev in the name
<Crippy-Boy> THX-1138, no need, he/she/it is banned
<Brydenn33> well i actually have Kubuntu hehe
<mister_roboto> duckdown: you could always ftp the file to your local box, edit it,then ftp it back to the server
<jrib> willys_fueguino: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<duckdown> mister_roboto> yeah, thats the process i'm tired of doing though, especially when i'm trying to constantly make changes to files on the fly
<johannari> clear
<andy80_> hi
<willys_fueguino> jrib, Thanxx...
<CromagDK> my Nautilus just went down, is it possible to get it back up ?
<txoof> How does anacron decide who to mail and with what method? I can't seem to find anything in /etc.
<mister_roboto> duckdown: well... keep the local one then you only have to ftp TO the server   :)
<andy80_> upgrading from dapper to edgy fails: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25933/
<willys_fueguino> I already read it...
<andy80_> lot of Gnome packages have problems
<rance> i need some help with a usb image scanner install, its a Cannon N670U which IS supported by the plustek sane backend and IS loaded by the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file, problem is that sane-find-scanner cant find the scanner, even though /var/log/messages shows the scanner being connected, can someone give me a hand?
<jrib> willys_fueguino: you need to email them
<mister_roboto> duckdown: i take it you don't have telnet either, eh?
<CromagDK> !nautilus
<freemind> txoof: sendmail, look into /etc/aliases
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 838 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<mister_roboto> duckdown: never played with an xbox
<cgarr04\Ubuntu> hey
<willys_fueguino> jrib, is just that I need a fast answer... And I dont lose nothing asking here :-
<squee__> duckdown: what are you doing on the xbox that you need to constantly make changes with?
<jrib> willys_fueguino: oh, ok.  Canonical employees usually don't hang around here though
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<duckdown> squee__> the .xml configuration files
<Brydenn33> sethk: what is the actual name of the file? cuz all i see is libpango1-ruby, libpango1.0-0, libpango1.0-dev, etc
<duckdown> i'm adding shares, sources, etc all the time
<squee__> duckdown: are you running the media center part or just linux?
<sethk> Brydenn33, you need the library, and you want the package with "dev" in it because you also need header files
<gnomefreak> canonical employees dont hang out on IRC on weekends either ;)
<gnomefreak> rare few do
<SeanTater> is libsdl1.2debian-alsa necessary for ubuntu (I have to remove to install another program)
<freemind> sethk: please see pm
<sethk> Brydenn33, probably the one without a number is for gtk2.
<cntb> !rules >cntb
<duckdown> media center
<THX-1138> gnomefreak - saturday/sunday morning we could really use one.
<Brydenn33> sethk: ok. yah i'm just trying to get Audacious to run hehe
<squee__> duckdown: I can't really see much of a reason to do all the changes through the xml files... I use the dashboard on the program
<squee__> duckdown: Though it still should be possible to use ssh
<cgarr04\Ubuntu> How can I 'stream' mp3 files from a server on my network?
<cgarr04\Ubuntu> For them to play I must copy them locally to play them via VLC media player.
<mcphail> cgarr04\Ubuntu: use gnump3d
<Jehjoa> good evening all :)
<THX-1138> cgarr04\Ubuntu: VLC is a possibility
<squee__> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<squee__> !avahi-daemon
<ubotu> avahi-daemon: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.10-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 308 kB
<cgarr04\Ubuntu> Okay, thanks.
<squee__> !avahi-utils
<ubotu> avahi-utils: Avahi browsing, publishing and discovery utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.10-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 140 kB
<squee__> avahi is needed for vlc to sream
<THX-1138> squee__ - cool, didn't know that.
<sureshot> gnomefreak thanks and i read it
<siloe> Please dont sucess install http://rtext.sourceforge.net/    Helping!?!
<sethk> siloe, what problem are you having?
* mshiltonj wonders why THX-1138 is not at his station.
<ruokblah> wasabi_: thanks for the log idea, turns out  that i had a printer in there that was erroring and that one below the printer, i removed the errored printer and poof it works
<aboutblank> is it even possible to have one partition on a physical disk be part of an LVM based LV??
<wasabi_> ruokblah: Heh.
<sethk> aboutblank, the only thing that can be part of it is a physical disk, no?
<aboutblank> ... what
<aboutblank> i'm trying to make a spanned LV...
<sethk> aboutblank, yes, and?
<Clarrisa> I have a website that is supposed to be only using SSL / http.  But when I try it with http I get a directory listing in my browser though.  what did I do wrong?
<aboutblank> and i'm trying to add one partition on a physical disk to this spanned LV... so i do "pvcreate /dev/hda3"
<Clarrisa> I hope that made sense
<sethk> aboutblank, right
<freemind> alright
<Born_In_Xixax> Clarissa, are you sure the URL shown in your browser hasn't switched to HTTPS?
<aboutblank> sethk, so when i do that from the livecd, it tells me "failed to write physical volume "/dev/hda3"
<Clarrisa> everything works right if I try the website with https:  but obviously I don't want the http to display anything
<sureshot> well all goodbye for now my wife wants to take to a mexican restrount so i am off for supper  (fehitas) hmmmmm
<mcphail> Clarrisa: you need to remove the "listen 80" line from /etc/apache2/ports.conf and restart apache
<sethk> aboutblank, ok, but that doesn't tell us what the error is, only that the command failed.  If you are asking whether it failed because /dev/hda3 is a partition on a physical disk, the answer is, no, your command is correct
<THX-1138> TC sureshot see ya soon.
<sethk> aboutblank, it didn't fail because a partition is not allowed there; in fact, a partition is most commonly what you use.
<Clarrisa> mcphail, ohhh... no, I didn't.  but the problem is, that I have another website that I want to be able to get to via port 80... can't I do both?
<sethk> aboutblank, that's all it says?  no more information about why it failed?
<aboutblank> sethk, that's all it says.
<sureshot> THX-1138 see ya my friend and my friends
<Clarrisa> mpchail, it's in a different virtual directory
<aboutblank> sethk, actually, it ALTERNATES between that message and "physical volume /dev/hda3 successfully created"
<aboutblank> sethk, but i still cannot add it to a LV
<mcphail> Clarrisa: yes. You should have a config for "VirtualHost *:443" and not "VirtualHost *:80"
<aboutblank> sethk, vgcreate says "No physical volume label read from /dev/hda3 \n /dev/hda3 not identified as an existing physical volume"
<andy> hi, I have 2 hard drives, a windows one, and a linux one.  Is there a way to access the files on my windows hardrive from Ubuntu?  It shows up in "computer" but gives the error "unable to mount..." when I click on it
<sethk> aboutblank, something is clearly wrong, but unfortunately I don't know what.
<sethk> aboutblank, I believe there is a verbose option you can use on that command to perhaps get more information.
<sethk> aboutblank, try it with -v
<Clarrisa> mcphail, I did that as well... each site has it's own and the conf files are all stored in /etc/apache2/sites-available/<websitename>
<Clarrisa> mcphail, the ssl one have the *:443 in it
<Clarrisa> has
<Dr_willis> andy,  double check the fstab entry for the windows drives. Hers a url that details what it should/can look like. Most likely you need to use the 'user' and umask=0222 (or similer options.
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<aboutblank> sethk, verbose says nothing interesting to say the most.
<andy> where is the "fstab"?
<sethk> aboutblank, I don't have any good suggestions at the moment, unfortunately.
<aboutblank> sethk, alright.. thanks for the help.
<Dr_willis> andy,  in /etc/ with 99% of the other config files. :)
<sethk> aboutblank, in your situation I would probably strace the command and try to get an idea of what is going on, but the strace output is very difficult to interpret
<andy> ok, one sec
<Born_In_Xixax> Andy: please check the HowTo area of the Ubuntu forums: ubuntuforums.org
<Born_In_Xixax> there are some tutorials on configuring NTFS access
<leal> hello all
<zebedee> hi
<SuperMiguel> how can i use blitz
<the_empty> I have a Dell Latitude running Breezy and it seems if I close the screen (*triggering gnome-screensaver to lock) the display never wakes back up
<SuperMiguel> on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> SuperMiguel,  what is blitz?
<the_empty> Is this a known issue?
<SuperMiguel> Dr_willis: programing language
<Dr_willis> the_empty,  i would advise upgrading to dapper. It may work much better
<the_empty> Dr_willis: sorry I meant dapper
<Dr_willis> SuperMiguel,  check the blitz homepage then.. see what os's it supports.. and if you can copile it from source..
<leal> i have a LG dvd player (4230N), avidemux, k3b, dvdstyler, cdrdao and some files (avi)...
<Dr_willis> the_empty,  :P  Theres some issues with suspending, and some of the video drivers.. sadly.
<sethk> the_empty, there are a number of problems of this sort related to power management.  It's not unusual to get this problem on a laptop.
<sethk> the_empty, or a desktop, for that matter, if the power save features are enabled.
<leal> where can i find a "real" how to to make a dvd?
<the_empty> Dr_willis, sethk: I dig, but I want to know if theres some workaround
<Dr_willis> the_empty,  hopefully the next release with newer kernel and video card drivers will fix a lot of them
<the_empty> Dr_willis: Gah, OK
<matteo> I'm trying to share a printer with cups, but I'm getting a network host busy error. Any ideas?
<sethk> the_empty, I don't have any magic for it.  updating to the most recent kernel may help, but no guarantees
<Dr_willis> the_empty,  blame the laptop makers for not following the standards I guess...
<the_empty> sethk:, Dr_willis: OK... I know ACPI is totally screwed
<YouCeyE> hello.. i have a brother laser printer.. when i connect it to usb.. it says belkin components
<YouCeyE> usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<the_empty> Oh nice
<YouCeyE> [17205380.636000]  drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 4 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x050D pid 0x0002
<the_empty> I just killed gnome-screensaver and it came back to life
<_Falcaum> alguem fala portugues!?
<lunaticLT> hi.. why is 127.0.1.1 IP needed for local hostname in /etc/hosts in Dapper? It breaks my previous apache configuration. Can I change it to 127.0.0.1?
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Draconicus> How the heck do you burn a .bin format CD image?
<_Falcaum> vlw
<lunaticLT> Draconicus> k3b?
<sethk> lunaticLT, it should be 127.0.0.1    where did 127.0.1.1 come from?
<LjL> Draconicus: you could convert it to ISO perhaps. there's a package for that, don't remember what it's called
<PacketScan> Draconicus, do you have the cue ?
<the_empty> OK close enough to a solution I guess
<Dr_willis> k3b can do it.. but ya got to figure out how. :P
<lunaticLT> sethk> I dunno
<the_empty> later all thanks for the help
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Yes. K3B says the operation isn't permitted, though.
<Draconicus> The output isn't very clear.
<zenit> Draconicus: you might be lucky, sometimes a .bin is just like a plain iso-image
<sethk> lunaticLT, change it to 127.0.0.1, I can't imagine it causing a problem.  make sure 127.0.1.1 does not occur in any files in /etc
<PacketScan> convert to iso like LjL  suggested.. should provide a work around.
<LjL> Draconicus: "bchunk" is the package
<lunaticLT> sethk> hmm.... okay... I was just curious why was it needed. Thanks.
<PacketScan> unless the cue file is written wrong/ contains incorrect path.
<Draconicus> I'm actually on Gentoo. I use Ubuntu frequently and the channel was open, so I thought I'd ask here. I'll see if Gentoo has bchunk. It should.
<PacketScan> fix the path then try.
<sethk> lunaticLT, you need to be able to resolve the name localhost
<LjL> Draconicus: ah, also, "cdrdao" can burn from bin/cue
<Draconicus> Got all of that.
<Draconicus> K3B uses that.
<Draconicus> The path has ( ) in it. That may be why.
<lunaticLT> sethk> it's not for localhost, it's listed for computers hostname
<lunaticLT> sethk> localhost resolves to 0.1
<kitche> lunaticLT: anything 127.x.x.x resolves to localhost anyways in reality
<lunaticLT> kitche> yes, but I can't connect to my apache because it says deny all, allow 127.0.0.1 ;-)
<Muelli> hi. I just updated to edgy and I wonder where the aiglx with compiz is. isn't that shipped out w/ edgy?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Draconicus> PacketScan: Oh. Now I see what you meant. Lemme check that path.
<kitche> Muelli: you probably have to install compiz but yes aiglx is part of it you might have to enable it though but #ubuntu+1 is the channelt hat you want
<matteo> Hallo, I set up a printserver with cups, but I can't print to it. it's set to broadcast published printers, this works and they are automatically found and set by the client. Help!
<vega_> im trying to install WINE but cant find it in synaptic package manager, any help?
<aboutblank> where can i get more support for LVM?
<LjL> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<LjL> vega_: i suppose you don't have Universe enabled
<LjL> !tell vega_ about universe
<aboutblank> !info LVM
<ubotu> Package lvm does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> !tell vega_ about wine
<aboutblank> !info LVM2
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is standard. Version 2.02.02-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 272 kB, installed size 800 kB
<sethk> matteo, what happens when you try to print?
<matteo> sethk: nothing no jobs appear on client but printer appears in notification area, when i chek printer status I get a network host busy message.
<Muelli> thx kitche. I'll have a look
<aboutblank> does anyone actually ever use LVM? do you format the partition before you add it to an LV?
<sethk> matteo, can you print locally (that is, on the machine where the cups server is installed)?
<peace-keeper> what linux command i use for binary file compare ?
<aboutblank> peace-keeper, you can md5sum them
<peace-keeper> ah good idea
<peace-keeper> thx
<Draconicus> brb
<matteo> sethk: local printing is working, also when I check error.log and access.log there's nothing recognisably useful.
<sethk> matteo, are the client machines running linux?
<andy> I just installed ntfs-3g and now my CD-RW wont mount, how can I fix this?
<vega_> hm... still no WINE
<vega_> even though i enabled all repositories
<matteo> sethk: both machines are ubuntu dapper
<vega_> there are a lot of packages that are related to WINE
<vega_> but not quite
<sethk> matteo, what happens if you run lpq on thec lient?
<kitche> vega_: wine has it's own repo
<matteo> vega_: on wine-hq they give repositories to add uptodate wine to ubuntu
<vega_> whats wine-hq?
<THX-1138> #winehq
<vega_> on this server?
<kitche> vega_: wine's website
<THX-1138> yes
<matteo> sethK: I get aHPpsc1350 is ready and a second line with no entries
<andy>  I just installed ntfs-3g and now my CD-RW wont mount, how can I fix this?
<THX-1138> vega_: Be nice to vitamin the only one there that knows WINE like a religion
<aboutblank> when trying to make an LV in LVM, vgcreate says "adding physical volume /dev/hda3 to volume group...no physical volume label...not identified as a physical volume... unable to add physical volume /dev/hda3" --- Why does it think hda3 is a physical volume?!
<vega_> haha thanks
<andy>  I just installed ntfs-3g and now my CD-RW wont mount, how can I fix this?
<kitche> aboutblank: it's not it's saying it's not a physical volume
<Garbaek> Could someone help me build a script that restarts a process when it crashes ?
<aboutblank> kitche: really now. because it said it 3 times..
<kitche> aboutblank: LVM is usually one disk but has slices inside of the LVM
<andy> can anyone help me?
<sethk> Garbaek, there are tools available that will do that better than a script you can write
<THX-1138> Garbaek - the linux documentation project bash scripting guide is indispensable.
<Dr_willis> andy,  try mounting it manually ?
<sethk> Garbaek, look at the daemontools package.  look at the respawn option of inittab
<andy> how?
<aboutblank> kitche: o..kay... i'm trying to put together a spanned LV with /dev/hdb1 and /dev/hda3.. i pvcreated both, and i cannot do "vgcreate the_volume /dev/hda3 /dev/hdb1"
<Dr_willis> andy,  you may want to research how linux mounts drives.. befor messing with the deeper things like ntfs-3g.
<THX-1138> sethk - likely knows a lot better than either yoiu or i.
<andy> it is a little late now...
<Dr_willis> andy,  in short..  sudo mount /media/cdrom0  (or whatever its called)
<Dr_willis> andy,  its never too late to learn
<BannaMama> hi
<GFkgod> hi
<GFkeoffff> hi
<Butmifjdsif> hi
<Lo> Warning: `BannaMama,Butmifjdsif,GFkeoffff,GFkgod' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<andy> I know, just I already installed ntfs-3g
<Butmifjdsif> ?
<BannaMama> ?
<GFkgod> ?
<GFkeoffff> ?
<Lo> Warning: `BannaMama,Butmifjdsif,GFkeoffff,GFkgod' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<BannaMama> :(
<GFkgod> sad
<GFkeoffff> lol
<Butmifjdsif> heh
<Dr_willis> andy,  i dont see how that sould be affecting the cdrom drive at all to be honest.. so you need to trouble shoot whats going on
<Ash-Fox> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vega_> hm... i went to winehq and did what it says, but now synaptic gives me an error
<vega_> the error is "E: Type 'http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<sethk> THX-1138, what?  I'm not sure what you were talking about a moment ago.
<andy> well, I installed ntfs-3g and then went to check if I could use my windows HDD and noticed that my CDRW no longer worked
<Garbaek> sethk > thanks.. ill look it up
<matteo> vega_: what is the exact entry you inserted in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitche> vega_: do you have deb http://wine.budgededicated.com/apt <last part>
<vega_> yes i have the whole line, not just the piece it showed in the error
<vega_> with deb at the front and dapper main at the end
<andy> I tried mounting it manually, but I got this: mount: can't find /media/cdrom1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Crippy-Boy> :-)
<THX-1138> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sethk - scripting something as a service
<fluxinator> chmod 750 /usr/bin/rcp >> would this help improve security
<sethk> THX-1138, ok, I must have lost the thread of the conversation.  :)
<Celeste> hi
<thejoe> Can someone tell me what is wrong in my simple shell script: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/WqyVOQ48.html
<fluxinator> >><<
<sethk> fluxinator, not in any meaningful way, no
<LjL> thejoe: if ("$answer" = "y")   should perhaps be     if [ "$answer" == "y" ] 
<vega_> is AMD64 i386 architecture?
<thejoe> LjL: I tried that as well, but it didn't work
<sethk> LjL, no, I don't think so.  the [ ]  are for the test syntax
<LjL> vega_: no. but it emulates the i386 architecture, so you can install the i386 Ubuntu on an AMD64 processor
<sethk> thejoe, what is it doing?
<matteo> vega: WINE doesn't work properly with amd64 at the moment
<fluxinator> sethk what could I do to this system to help lock it down further besides  running bastille
<vega_> well shit lol
<vega_> thats the problem
<sethk> fluxinator, use scp instead of rcp
<fluxinator> I dont use rcp at all afail
<vega_> im on AMD64 with ubuntu 64
<kitche> !language
<fluxinator> k
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<andy> Dr_willis: Is there a way to return everything to how it was before I installed ntfs-3g
<LjL> sethk, all i know is that using () gives a syntax error.
<vega_> sorry ^.^
<LjL> vega_: that's fine, except that on AMD64 you lack some things that exist for i386... like some video codecs, perhaps Flash...
<kitche> thejoe: but what's does the script do exactly? when you run it like it doesn't read the answer?
<matteo> <vega_>you could try setting up a chroot for 32bit apps
<thejoe> sethk: This is what I get: /home/malignant/Scripts/Master: line 7: [y: command not found
<sethk> thejoe, take out the parens, to start with, you don't need them
<aftertaf> whats with lilo in the topic?
<Axe> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Axe> See `config.log' for more details.
<sethk> thejoe, take out the quotes around $answer
<kitche> aftertaf: lilo is the guy that ran freenode
<Gabby_Hayes> vega-  .. did you d/l it, or from a disk?
<Axe> Attempts to build things have this error
<thejoe> sethk: ok
<LjL> sethk: as in    if  "test" == "test" ; then echo Yes; fi    ?
<Axe> how do I fix this
<jrib> thejoe: you need a space after [ and before ]  like ljl pasted
<kitche> also he owned it aftertaf
<LjL> jrib: except that it seems that i got it all wrong...
<erick> hello room, can someone help me with wine?
<sethk> LjL, I'm wrong about [] 
<aftertaf> kitche: ahhhhhhh ok. (getss the rest)
<sethk> thejoe, here is an if statement that works:              if [[ ARGC != 1 ] ] 
<mcscruff> anyone know an app where i can backup a whole partition (like ghost)
<thejoe> sethk: it still doesn't work
<sethk> thejoe, or,   if [[ $silen == "FALSE" ] ] 
<kitche> mcscruff: partimage
<loper06> question: in smb.conf how can i limit only one user to be logged in using the same login. i want to avoid 2 users w/ the same username to be logged in at the same time using sshd
<sethk> thejoe, or,   if [[ $silen == "FALSE" ] ] 
<mcscruff> kitche, ty
<sethk> thejoe, so use:    if [[ $answer == "y" ] ] 
<thejoe> sethk: I still get: /home/malignant/Scripts/Master: line 7: y: command not found
<thejoe> Didn't connect
<THX-1138> mcscruff - partimage (it is a seperat step to back the mbr)
<sethk> thejoe, wait until I tell you what to do
<thejoe> sethk: ok
<sethk> thejoe, you can't try what I'm suggesting until I'm finished suggesting it.  :)
<erick> I installed star wars, jedi outcast using wine. I can start it up fine but when I try to play it complains about the cd not being in the drive but it is in the drive. :/
<Dr_willis> loper06,  hmm.. what does smb.conf have to do with ssh?
<sethk> if  [[  $answer == "y" ] ] 
<akano1n> hi, i need some help, im trying to config my wifi, i have a Compaq Presario v2000, and the problem is, i have a button in my keyboard that enables the wifi, but when i press it, nothin happens, stays off, anyone know why? i have installed ndiswrapper and all this kind os stuff
<sethk> then
<kitche> loper06: well sshd has nothing to do with samba
<Ash-Fox> Is there not a single kernel I can use that isn't preempt?
<sethk>     whatever
<loper06> whoops
<Ash-Fox> I really need preempt disabled
<LjL> sethk: if [ "$answer" == "y" ]  works, as well. also, you do need the quotes, because otherwise, if $answer happens to be empty, you'll end up with a syntax error.
<agent> how do i temporarily disable bug reporting tool??
<mcscruff> THX-1138, its only to clone my winxp partition, pissed off at it fookin up, grub can have my mbr
<loper06> question: in sshd_config how can i limit only one user to be logged in using the same login. i want to avoid 2 users w/ the same username to be logged in at the same time using sshd
<sethk> LjL, I just tried it, no syntax error for an empty variable ... hmm
<thejoe> sethk: if [[ $answer == "y" ] ]  worked, thanks
<sethk> thejoe, np
<kitche> mcscruff: the ntfs support is expermential in partimage
<thejoe> sethk: why do I need to brackets?
<thejoe> *two
<mcscruff> kitche, expermential but still working?
<Axe> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Axe> See `config.log' for more details.
<Axe> how do I fix this
<sethk> thejoe, because it doesn't work without them?  I have to look that up, to be honest with you.  I just looked at a bunch of scripts I wrote a few months ago.
<kitche> mcscruff: it works but it might kill the ntfs filesystem I don't use it on ntfs
<erick> is there anyone who can help me with wine?
<thejoe> sethk: ok
<sethk> LjL, of course, I use zsh, which doesn't have the scripting bugs that bash has.
<LjL> sethk: ljl@ljlbox:~$ if [ $answer == "test" ] ; then echo SI; fi     [newline]       bash: [: ==: unary operator expected
<mcscruff> kitche, i'll try :)
<LjL> sethk: ah, well, but bash is the default shell in Ubuntu
<sethk> LjL, bash error, I think
<sethk> LjL, the quotes won't hurt anything, so I guess it makes sense to leave them in.
<LjL> sethk: i'm not sure it's an error. variables are substitued literally in bash, so if a variable is empty, it will be substitued with emptiness
<agent> how do i temporarily disable bug reporting tool??
<THX-1138> mcscruff - take a peek at "testdisk". - supposed to solve problems with disk errors - (haven't tried it.)
<sethk> LjL, indeed, but "" is equally empty as
<sethk> LjL, (couldn't find a way to say nothing, :) )
<LjL> sethk: but "" denotes an empty string. "simple" emptiness just denotes a syntax error, in that there is a "==" operator without a left operand
<sethk> LjL, "" is a blank string, and $variable-with-no-value  is also a blank string
<sethk> LjL, it's an interpreter, so I guess you can't really blame it for getting confused.
<erick> can anyone help me use wine?
<timalot> whats up
<timalot> with wine?
<erick> well I installed jedi outcast but everytime I try playing it complains about the cd not being in the drive
<erick> it is in the drive though
<LjL> sethk: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/quotingvar.html ---- note how "COMMAND $variable2 $variable2 $variable2" executes COMMAND with *no* arguments. so those variables are *not* taken as empty strings, but just as... nothing
<erick> jedi outcast starts, but wont let me play
<loper06> how can i do this? enable only one connection per username in sshd to avoid users from doubling up on logins?
<lunaticLT> good night and thanks for help
<timalot> erick: sorry not sure about that... u could always use a nocd
<sethk> LjL, so, the docs have the same errora s the program.  :)
<erick> timalot: thanks a lot, do you know where I can find something like that?
<LjL> sethk: ah, well, i suppose you could see it that way.
<sethk> Ljl  :)
<thombone> odd, trying to upgrade my dapper to edgy fails
<mcscruff> partimage (from repo) doesnt support ntsc atall
<sethk> thombone, why odd?
<thombone> well, it's a vanilla dapper
<thombone> curious to find out what's blocking the script... once I find out I'll report it of course
<holycow> *mmmm* vaaaniiilllaaa *grrglghghg*
<sethk> thombone, edgy is unreleased.  it's constantly being modified
* holycow dist upgrades to chocolate dapper
<thombone> Oh I know
<sethk> thombone, unreasonable to expect  it to always work.
<thombone> I don't even get that far, the actual upgrade script is failing
<thombone> so I'm curious
<thombone> I don't expect it to work
<holycow> there is no such thing as an upgrade scirpt
<holycow> where does apt stop?
<sethk> thombone, in that case, I'm also curious  :)
<Scunizi> mcscruff:  You might take a look at http://pba-vm.sourceforge.net/ .... Looks interesting.
<thombone> just wondering aloud why it doesn't and was wondering if it's a common problem
<Tru7h> Guys, I'm having trouble booting up Ubuntu on my old Dell. Is there any way I can put it on several floppy disks and boot from those?
<sethk> holycow, what do you mean, there is no such thing?
<THX-1138> erick - visit the wine channel here on freenode.org  #winehq
<thombone> sethk: ok well once I figure it out I'll let you know
<sethk> Tru7h, it's not impossible, but it's not easy.
<holycow> note: all dpkg does is look at the repo and upgrades to whatevre is newer, there isno upgrade script per se
<aftertaf> thombone: what script? what are you trying to use to update?
<BHSPitLappy> Tru7h, what's the problem?
<Tru7h> It's a Dell 4100... I have two CD drives, and my master drive doesn't work properly.
<sethk> holycow, well, semantics, I guess.  It generates a script, and then executes it.
<Tru7h> Put simply.
<thombone> holycow: ok, thanks... I'll run it again and try to figure out where apt is dying then
<thombone> sethk: right that was my assumption as well
<sethk> Tru7h, are you trying to install it, or just trying to boot it after it is installed?
<holycow> sethk, *nod* thombone if you can narrow it down we might be able to help
<erick> thanks a lot
<thombone> at any rate, I'll keep playing with it... would love to run edgy (been a gentoo freak for years for that reason and really am loving ubuntu now, but still like to live on the edge haha)
<mesut> hi how do i force dpkg to install a .deb (without deps)
<a_pha> excuse-me I use weechat-curses to folow you but I'm blind and I can read more than one line at a time
<thombone> sethk: thanks friend
<thombone> peace
<Axe_> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Axe_> See `config.log' for more details.
<Axe_> how od I Fix this
<holycow> thombone, edgy is very useable at this point in time, no big risk
<aftertaf> i agree holycow
<Tru7h> sethk: I'm trying to install for the first time.
<holycow> typically if your dist-upgrade fails you just haveto wait a few days for repos to be udpated and it goes away
<THX-1138> a_pha Welcome
<sethk> Axe_, the compiler is installed?    you've installed the build-essential package?
<timalot> mesut: from a deb file? ... then its dpkg-deb i think
<thombone> holycow: my basic motivation is I want to play with the latest GCC and compile against cutting edge libc, etc. without running gentoo (gentoo has become quite a mess lately)
<mesut> timalot: coultn find anything on both man dpkg and man dpkg-deb
<sethk> Tru7h, that's more difficult.  too bad.
<timalot> mesut: do u just want to extract the files or actually install the pacakge?
<holycow> thombone, *nod* haven't looked at gentoo in ages ... care to elaborate?
<a_pha> do you know if the next ubuntu cd will be usable with braille display to install
<holycow> i'm just curious, not looking for a flamewar btw :)
<loper06> anyone? how can i avoid 2 or more users w/ the same username from looging in at the same time from sshd?
<gleesond> how do I change back to gdm? from xdm
<thombone> holycow: sure, basically gentoo dev teams are infighting to the point where ebuild quality control is going way down
<thombone> holycow: lots of politics about where they want the distro to go, nobody can agree
<sethk> gleesond, easiest way is probably to force a reinstall of gdm
<loper06> i just want to permit only one instance per user using ssh
<holycow> thombone, weird, gentoo seemed very cool in that regard actually despite the fact it takes a week to install it
<ciphernemo> Anyone here install mythtv on ubuntu? The #mythtv-users community sucks and is pretty much unhelpful. I just need some straightforward help in building mythtv and configuring it with mysql, then I can pick up from there.
<holycow> :)
<mesut> --force
<mesut> --force-depends* found it timalot
<thombone> holycow: it basically started over the gentoo livecd and easy install versions. some of the more hardcore think it's sacralidge ;)
<timalot> mesut: cool
<sethk> thombone, that's too bad.  I'm not a gentoo fan, but I hate to see people wasting effort that way.
<holycow> thombone, i was always awe of their devs and help files but i never understood why anyone would create gentoo
<holycow> when all you had to do is take debian to create the same thing with like 2 guys
<THX-1138> a_pha - This release breezy badger has assistive technology support.  edgy should be no exception.
<holycow> and get the benefits of both approaches
<holycow> thombone, they'll figure it eventually, all projects have their ebb and flow, debian has always been a rocky boat :)
<Axe_> configure: error: You must have the XTest library to build synergy
<Axe_> grr
<a_pha> THX-1138: yes but in the live cd there wasn't orca or gnopernicus install.
<edgarin> Hi
<THX-1138> a_pha Ubuntu is an african word for humanity. I thonk mark shuttleworth would like open source software available to everyone.
<thombone> sethk: agreed, gentoo had it's upsides (and it's down, of course... who wants to compile software 24 hours a day) but if you wanted to be right on the very edge (which is sometimes important for a dev as you can well imagine) it's a great way to go for some. Not better or worse then debian-based (ubuntu et al) of course, just a different angle on Linux. But unfortunately, making a gentoo box even remotely stable nowadays, even sti
<thombone> cking with "stable" ebuilds is almost impossible, it seems. That's why when I heard about Edgy I've been trying to play with it.
<SkramX> what is the package i need to apt-get for all the compiling tools?
<SkramX> it was like build-essentials? no.
<ozzloy> i just put 6.06.1 in a computer and it came up with vertical lines
<Tru7h> How could I mount Ubuntu to a flash drive?
<ozzloy> how do i fix that?
<thombone> sethk: my gal is an easier way to live on the edge, and I also have to say I'm in love with Ubuntu in general. It's really something special
<Tru7h> And would that work for a Dell Dimension 4100?
<thombone> seth my goal* rather, sorry
<Axe_> argh
<Axe_> I can't find xtest anywhere
<holycow> thombone, i would generalize that and say debian is something special, and ubuntu is just a special case of special
<holycow> *cough*
<sethk> thombone, I'm quite pleased with it, and I've used a fair number of distros.
<holycow> :)
<aftertaf> SkramX: yeah
<THX-1138> a_pha I don't know. - if you can use apt-get or better the package manager sysnaptic it will be available. - free-dom open source software.
<aftertaf> !info build-essentials
<ubotu> Package build-essentials does not exist in any distro I know
<siloe> Hello, how to install file  *.bin ?
<sethk> build-essential      not    build-essentials
<SkramX> ah
<SkramX> doy!
<SkramX> thanks
<SkramX> it isnt huge,, should be built in IMHO :)
<siloe> Hello, how to install file  *.bin ?
<patconnexion> sileo .. just type sh
<patconnexion> ;)
<thombone> holycow: good point and sethk: ditto
<sethk> SkramX, no set of default options will satisfy everyone.
<Tru7h> Does anybody know if I can install Ubuntu using Windows?
<SkramX> of coure
<SkramX> *course
<Mr> hello
<holycow> sethk, excellent poitn
<aFx> Tru7h : use Vmware tool
<vlade33> i can't successfully install nvidia drivers ... i followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html... and nothing.. x won't even start
<holycow> which also explains the existence of so much variety and seeming duplication in this neck of the wood
<holycow> s
<Tru7h> aFx: What does that do?
<sidny4> Tru7h, how do you mean using windows? Using VMWare yes
<Mr> I have a question im a complete noob at linux can someone help me privatly?
<sidny4> it makes a virtual machine
<aFx> http://www.vmware.com <---
<sidny4> based on your hardware
<holycow> Mr, just ask here
<Mr> Ok
<Tru7h> Well, I can use my second CD drive, so I was thinking I could maybe install Ubuntu from that drive while running windows.
<loper06> is it possible to restrict ssh logins to one per user/username?
<holycow> Mr, and welcome :)
<xtriox> is it possible to shutdown the laptop when closing the lid?
<sidny4> no, you would need to boot from the ubuntu CD
<ChocoCid> yeah, you can
<sidny4> at least I think so
<Tru7h> Ugh... and there's no way to boot from a non-master drive, right?
<ChocoCid> system- prefs - power management, xtriox
<sethk> xtriox, yes, it is possible
<THX-1138> xtriox - power management is unpolished. - maybe
<vlade33> can someone plase help me install nvidia drivers for 6800
<holycow> Tru7h, ubuntu doesn't have a windows installerd
<xtriox> power management only let me suspend and hibernate
<Xanotos> Could someone please instruct me hw to reset my MySQL password? I've tried the mysql -u root -p mynewpassword and it gives me an error.
<holycow> you CANNOT install ubuntu FROM windows
<sethk> Tru7h, there are some BIOSes that can do it, but you said your box is old, plus it's dell
<Mr> I burned desktop ubuntu and ( formatted my whole harddrive on my other computer ) it boots up from cd then I click install sometimes it doesnt open sometimes the os freezes although its running from cd and I have another problem Im using my tv as the monitor and the bottom of the installer is cut off
<sidny4> if you change some settings in your bios you can
<ChocoCid> it has shutdown as an option
<holycow> you need to use the installation cd from whatever drive you have and boot off of that
<THX-1138> holycow - lol
<Mr> Also it freezes evertime i get the the timezone part
<xtriox> ChocoCid, but not for closing the lid
<sethk> Tru7h, there is no problem running ubuntu from the slave drive
<ChocoCid> er
<Xanotos> Tru7h: You CAN, though, use VMWare Server (gratis) and run Ubuntu inside of that.
<olof> Hi, how do I change my HZ on the monitor?
<sethk> Tru7h, you simply install grub on the master, and let it boot both windows and linux
<ChocoCid> yeah, i guess you'd have to do it via a config file
<loper06> anyone? is it possible to restrict ssh logins to one per user/username? yes or no
<Mr> uhh did someone read what I said so i can get some help?
<vlade33> how can i install nvidia drivers on ubuntu.. i tried 2 times and x failed to loead
<sethk> Tru7h, I think there is a bit of confusion.  I think you mean that you want to dual boot, with windows on master and linux on slave.  there is no problem doing that.
<vlade33> load
<freemind> I got a 10port switch with 3 ubuntu pcs, but only get broadcast ping from one of them, why?
<xtriox> ChocoCid, I went to the config file and theres no option there
<silvertip257> sethk:  good 2 know b/c i'm trying dual booting after i master linux :)
<holycow> Mr, i read it, everyone read it
<Xanotos> Is anyone here familiar with MySQL?
<sethk> Mr, I would try a text mode install from the alternate cd
<holycow> Mr, the rules are basically ask the question, sit and wait for an answer
<THX-1138> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<patconnexion> what is command to change mac adress of the computer ?
<holycow> someone will come around, and don't be rude and insist anyone help you
<thombone> mr: no one is ignoring you, it's just that no one here probably knows the answer offhand
<holycow> we all do this for free
<Mr> ok
<vlade33> i tried that
<sidny4> Mr, the alternate CD is much better, I have had issues myself with the desktop CD
<patconnexion>  Is there commande to change mac adress of the computer ?
<Mr> after the ulternate installation will it run one when its done
<THX-1138> Mr - you get what you pay for... - lol
<jtholmes> Mr: i had the same problem the other night and I solved it by double clicking the install icon so it started two installs and when I got to to timezone i caneclled the other install and things installed
<Xanotos> patconnexion: a MAC address is tied to a NIC
<Mr> ill try it
<kitche> patconnexion: yes there is it's part of ifconfig
<Xanotos> patconnexion: You can do MAC spoofing and such, but I don't know ho to start with that. :-)
<jtholmes> Mr: weird but it worked
<xtriox> please can somebody tell my how can I shutdown on closing the laptop's lid
<newbie> I am running the live cd of ubuntu 6.06 I was wondering if someone could tell me how to be able to watch quicktime trailers and windows media files streams working
<sidny4> you want to shut down when the lid closes?
<patconnexion> no i dont want to change for network but for the machine
<sidny4> or you don't want it to shut down when the lid closes
<xtriox> sidny4, yes
<sidny4> ok
<Mr> even when i double click it usually doesnt open 2
<sidny4> should be in the power settings
<Mr> Ill try though again
<patconnexion> i found much about network adress but i want to change the mac adress of the computer ... Not for the network mac adress
<aFx> Tru7h : if you try to install on second hd , you have to know well about Linux partision (grub,lilo)
<Xanotos> Could someone please help me reset my MySQL password?
<MissLady> I installed ubuntu on my hdd and i've UsbCableModem and need help to config it. With live-cd this usb modem worked very fine and automatically but since i installed ubuntu, it don't work. Can anyone help me pl ?
<jtholmes> Mr: then click three times etc. until you have more than one
<holycow> patconnexion, dude, your computer DOESN'T have a mac address
<xtriox> sidny4, I want the laptop to shutdown when I close the lid
<THX-1138> xtriox - you might try xev and xmodmap and tie that to a scrioted shutdown  #!/bin/bash shutdown -f -r now
<sidny4> system->preferences->power management
<holycow> mac addresses are at a component level
<sidny4> and I believe it's on the general tab
<ChocoCid> sidny4 : i already checked that, it's not there
<sidny4> hmm
<ChocoCid> really seems odd
<ChocoCid> that was the first thing i thought of too
<admin_> How do i tell what process is using most ram
<kitche> patconnexion: umm MAC has to deal with networking
<xtriox> THX-1138, in english please?
<ChocoCid> gnome-system-monitor, admin_
<sidny4> it's been awhile since I've used it on my laptop
<holycow> admin_, or top in command line
<THX-1138> xtriox - gconf-editor /apps/metacity will allow you to map a key (in this case the lid close button to a command)
<patconnexion> because is the mac the same for bluetooth and internet for exemple ?
<admin_> holycow: top dosnt always have it in order
<holycow> pat no
<Groovebot> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mr> its kinda off topic but does anyone know if the 64bit edition is noticably better?
<xtriox> THX-1138 , thanks I will try that
<holycow> patconnexion, your ethernet card will have one mac address, your bluetooth device will have its own mac address
<elite_hacker> htf is ubuntu pronounced?
<admin_> Use Easyubuntu if you have problems with restricted formats, its easy
<Renan_s2> elite_hacker, oo-BOON-too
<holycow> ooobooontooo
<LjL> elite_hacker: ooboontoo. or whatever you want.
<admin_> elite_hacker: oooboonttwoo
<patconnexion> when i connect to a bluetooth phone i have the same name that have been given by the university ... I got my computer from them
<sidny4> Mr, I'm using the 64 bit, not too much better but it was more stable than the intel x86
<patconnexion> i want to change this
<patconnexion> :(
<THX-1138> xtriox - type xev in a terminal prompt - see the keycode when you press the lid close button. map that code to a command - your #!/bin/bash  shutdown -f -r now    command script.
<holycow> patconnexion, i know it can be done, i don't know how its done ... maybe a quick google would explain it
<Mr> sidny4 So like programs dont freeze as much? or is it worth installing?
<holycow> patconnexion, i just never needed to do that so i can't tell you, sorry
<patconnexion> ok doesn t matter ... thanks
<patconnexion> ;)
<OmniD> Mission ATImpossible
<elite_hacker> Renan_s2, LjL, admin_: thanks.  i was afraid i was going to make a fool out of myself at a linux user group meeting
<sidny4> if you have an AMD64 processor, it might be worth installing
<Mr> i do
<Zarephath> I have a logitech optical wireless mouse...any way to get the scroll wheel to do a double click when depressed?
<holycow> Mr, let me just say that in reading your comments you are not just a noob to linux, but computers in general :)
<sidny4> I installed the intel x86 twice and both times the system either locked up or there were seg faults like mad
<MissLady> I installed ubuntu on my hdd and i've UsbCableModem and need help to config it. With live-cd this usb modem worked very fine and automatically but since i installed ubuntu, it don't work. Can anyone help me pl ?
<sethk> Mr, odds are you wouldn't ever notice the difference.  before installing it, make sure the things you need to run are available in 64 bit.
<THX-1138> xtriox - no need for the -r - sorry -   shutdown -f  now    command script.
<thombone> 64-bit linux is great for servers but for desktops I don't think it's quite ready for primetime yet... there's a lot of stuff just not working in 64 bit yet
<Mr> ok, yeah i have the 64bit turion
<Zarephath> MissLady: Your cable modem should work fine..I suspect your issue is with your network card
<Mr> Yeah they said its good when programming
<holycow> Mr, no
<sidny4> yeah, that's the problem with 64, it keeps getting pushed up but it's just not ready yet
<Mr> I read a article
<sidny4> not perfected and there isn't enough support for it
<MissLady> Zarephath i don't use network card but usb cable
<holycow> Mr, even for applications that are compiled and built for 64 bit, the average user won't know the difference
<Zarephath> MissLady: Sorry mis-read your post
<Mr> o ok yeah im not going to worry about getting it if im not going to see a difference then
<MissLady> Zarephath np ;p
<vlade33> which "linux-restricted-modules" should i use when installing NVIDIA DRIVERS FOR 6800
<holycow> Mr, 64 basically is not necessarily faster for the average workload, it mostly allows programs to address A HUGEASS AMOUNT of ram
<sethk> Mr, I have some production machines running 64 bit ubuntu, but they have a narrow well defined purpose.
<thombone> Mr: indeed you'll probably find 32-bit much more enjoyable for now
<sidny4> vlade33, the one that matches your system best :)
<vlade33> how do i know :)?
<gleesond> so is there a way to switch to gdm with out reinstalling it?
<holycow> Mr, so typically what benefits from 64 bit cpus are database applications, 3d rendering, and scientific applications that need large amounts of ram
<xtriox> THX-1138, I typed XEV and a little box popped up, then I closed the lid but got no keycode
<holycow> the average desktop user simply wont see the difference
<Mr> Ok im not a big noob at computers
<Zarephath> MissLady: First off you need to find out what chipset it is using...look at dmesg and see what usb devices are listed
<Axe_> Anyone know where I can find xtest
<newbie> Could someone also tell me if there is a way to get xgl to work on ubuntu live cd
<sidny4> it's mostly based off of your CPU
<thombone> 64 bit can even be slower than 32 bit in some cases
<sethk> xtriox, the lid switch is not treated as a keyboard key, you can't identify it that way.
<joejaxx> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<joejaxx> newbie: ^
<joejaxx> :)
<holycow> Mr, :) lol is allright, i worry sometimes that if people don't have the proper perspective they come to the wrong conclusions about stuff.  you see to be open minded :)
<vlade33> sidny4: i have a p4 ht 3.2
<Mr> my installation wont open on ubuntu live cd
<sidny4> probably the 686 then
<MissLady> Zarephath what i need to do ... i'm new in linux and i don't know dmesg command
<holycow> Mr, then download the alternate cd everyone told you about
<Mr> ok but is it going to look like this when its done installing?
<holycow> that will install for sure, unless you hae some bizarro hardware configuration no one has ever heard of
<Zarephath> MissLady: dmesg |less from the terminal
<xtriox> sethk, then is not possible to shutdown when closing the lid?
<aboutblank> how can i check the filesystem of a drive?
<holycow> Mr, like the desktop you see on your live cd
<sidny4> Mr, it will look like what the live CD looked like
<holycow> sidny4, you type too slow
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> :)
<sidny4> haha, so
<sidny4> :P
<Mr> ok good now i have to download alternate cd :(
<Xanotos> Is there a relatively simple way to setup a DNS server in Ubuntu? My domain registrar (godaddy) requires two different nameservers, and I only have a single IP.
<sethk> xtriox, it's possible to detect the switch and fire off a switch.  It doesn't happen at the X windows level, it is a lower level thing.  Try google; I found it a few weeks ago and I'm sure it is still there.  :)
<Zarephath> MissLady: Your up down arrows let you scroll...to quit just press "q"
<totall_6_7> Mr: that is how it looks till you install themes hehehehe
<sidny4> yeah, but once it's downloaded you will have a piece of pure happiness
<DigitalNinja> Can I setup Xubuntu in spanish?
<MissLady> Zarephath thx. if i resume i need to do dmesg in terminal when live-cd running or i must do that in my new installation ?
<aftertaf> DigitalNinja: yes
<holycow> Mr, well you can go :( about that, but then did you pay a  penny for about 100 000$ worth of software that cd comes with?
<Mr> I want it to look like that besides the background
<patconnexion> by the way ... Have any one an azerty keyboard ? It s alway s the same problems with numbers.. caps lock is not working for numbers... I tried to look arround in keyboard layout but there is nothing to do :( I'm french but i realy hate those azerty keyboards.. Not good for Linux :(
<Mr> looks like s***
<holycow> if you look at it that way downloading another cd is :)
<holycow> right?
<DigitalNinja> aftertaf: Will there be an option at login to switch between english and spanish?
<holycow> Mr, you can change the wallpaper
<ChocoCid> you can change EVERYTHING heh
<Zarephath> MissLady: You can do it both ways...I suggest if your cable modem is working with the live cd then look at what is different booted to live-cd versus install
<ChocoCid> wallpaper, toolbars, title bars, colorschemes, hell, you can change your windows manager altogether
<Mr> Yeah i know umm whats the difference between the server edition from desktop
<Mr> is server all texted based?
<ChocoCid> server edition has no GUI, i think
<ChocoCid> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<xtriox> THX-1138, thanks for trying
<sidny4> server is what it says, a server
<holycow> Mr, not a lot, server has less packages, no gui interface
<Mr> i like gui
<aftertaf> DigitalNinja: not really... but you can setup a user for one or the other.
<Mr> i had it before
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> it's hard to use a computer without a GUI
<Mr> i just looked at the screen
<Mr> lol
<holycow> ChocoCid, *umm* no
<holycow> sorry
<MissLady> Zarephath: Thx a lot i'll try this now :)
<sidny4> gui is for sissies :D
<simpla> does any one know if linux doesn't quite support my laptop (ie ACPI etc), is it possible that it could over heat?
<holycow> *ding*
<sidny4> so, I'm a sissy
<holycow> back to the line with you!
<Zarephath> MissLady: Good luck
<ChocoCid> let me know when you can run firefox with no GUI
<MissLady> Zarephath: Thx :)
<ChocoCid> lynx doesn't show images :P
<sidny4> I know
<sidny4> lynx, haven't used that in ages
<Zarephath> MissLady: Before you go you can try this command too... lsusb
<sidny4> since I tried to install gentoo
<holycow> simpla, all cpus come with fan elements designed to keep them cool enough for operation even under 100% load all the time
<Mr> lol
<ChocoCid> in theory :\
<holycow> simpla, so no chance unless you have shitty hardware
<Mr> firefox with no gui? wow
<simpla> holycow, so it doesn't matter that there is no software support?
<ChocoCid> Mr : no, firefox with no GUI isn't possible really
<ChocoCid> you can use lynx though
<holycow> Mr, you can run firefox via x without gui yes
<ChocoCid> well, ok
<sidny4> yeah, I looked up google once in lynx
<sidny4> I got lost
<ChocoCid> my computer hit 75 degrees celsius the other day and auto-shutdown
<holycow> simpla, no, what it will do is eat up your battery because it won't know HOW to shut off unnecessary hardware
<DaveyJ> my sound vanished :( is there a way to reload the sound driver?
<Zarephath> !moust
<DaveyJ> or module
<sidny4> ChocoCid, your fan blows, but not really
<holycow> simpla, all that will happen is the fan will run all the time
<Zarephath> !mouse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moust - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<xtriox> sethk, thanks, though I might never find it
<ChocoCid> i have 3 fans on my computer actually
<ChocoCid> the problem is it's on a desk and can't get enough airflow most likely
<ChocoCid> (laptop)
<sidny4> ah
<sidny4> yeah they'll do that sometimes
<ChocoCid> i need to get one of those cooling pads
<simpla> holycow, oh ok.  Do you know of any links or info that I could start looking up, to figure out to give it support?
<sidny4> I don't have one, my roomate does and he likes it
<Mr> whos looking forward to windows vista? , not me
<holycow> simpla, honestly, google is really your #1 resources
<holycow> simpla, ubuntu wiki and forums are your #2 resource
<sidny4> I'm scared of window vista, it's too stupid friendly
<simpla> holycow, yeah have been trying that, not much luck.  Any how thanks for your help!  I will keep looking.
<sidny4> everything is "here, I'll do that for you"
<holycow> simpla, chance of anyone here really having enough experience with your hardware is not very high
<holycow> simpla, no problemo
<timalot> mr: they are already behind the times... with compiz/XGl  on X windows
<arekmenner> Hey, can anybody give me some help troubleshooting audio? You don't need to necessarily walk me through it, I just need to know how to find what's wrong.
<Mr> its prob just going to be more drivers already installed and anti pirate stuff
<arekmenner> It's a bit difficult to ask people about my problems when all I could tell them is that it's not working >_<
<sidny4> I can't wait until linux hits primetime and takes out windows at the knees
<holycow> Mr, i've been using linux exclusively now for a good number of years
<simpla> holycow, yeah I figured that, as there isn't much info on it regarding any linux.. :(  but thought I would try anyhow.
<holycow> Mr, trying to use windows is very painfull,e specially when things go wrong
<Mr> lol
<holycow> simpla, just out of curiosity, what laptop model?
<jtholmes> sidny4: dont hold you breath until it happens
<Mr> I could see using linux but not 100% for my main operating system but thats why im trying to use it now
<simpla> holycow, Acer Travelmate 5614WMSi
<sidny4> haha, I'm not planning on it jtholmes
<holycow> oh, eh acer has linux based laptops and i buy those a lot
<ChocoCid> windows vista looks like a really freaking bad system
<Mr> yeah
<holycow> but their non linux stuff uses all sorts of weird crap
<ChocoCid> i have XP because i didn't consider switching to linux until recently
<sidny4> simpla, I've had ubuntu on my Acer Axpire 3003WLMi for a long time with no problem
<Mr> I think they are already rushing it
<ChocoCid> and quite frankly, there's one app i actually need windows to run
<b1shop> <-- panicking out of inodes on a 3+TB array.  how do i add more without totally fsck'ing things up!?
<holycow> acer is kind of like a garbage dump, they will scrape up any type of shit components and drop them into their laptops
<Mr> lol
<totall_6_7> Mr:  that is what i did, i dumped XP and went 100% linux and i love it
<sidny4> simpla, try checking out www.linux-laptop.net
<ChocoCid> if wine ever gets to where it can run that app, i'm dumping windows
<simpla> holycow, funny thing is, lol, I did the dvd restore disk creation.  Then formatted etc to try linux.  Disappointed with linux, so tried to put the restore back on, and unfortunately find out that the dvd didn't burn properly :( lol.  So I guess back to linux and just bare with it
<Mr> Im on a Gateway
<Axe_> ChocoCid, what app
<aftertaf> which app ChocoCid
<ChocoCid> MWS
<arekmenner> I've actually heart Acer laptops are really good.
<ChocoCid> well, not mws, mwsplay
<ChocoCid> mws actually works perfectly heh
<Mr> Gateways are better :)
* arekmenner nods.
<sidny4> Acer laptops are good
* Axe_ needs windows for sony acid (audio editing) and vegas (video editing) and adobe after effects
<arekmenner> I've had a vendetta against Gateway for quite some time.
<ChocoCid> the description on winehq for mws is actually wrong :/
<simpla> sidny4, did it pick up the ACPI stuff?  Does all that work, like the battery, lid close etc?
<holycow> simpla, well get a windows source cd and just reinstall ... the sticky on the bottom has all the info you need
<sidny4> I've never had any complaints about them (ok, the battery sucks)
<Mr> I have 5 hours
<sidny4> in ubuntu dapper yes
<Mr> Platnuim Edition
<Mr> laptop 30% more battery
<sidny4> previous versions I had to compile the DSDT
<ChocoCid> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=5661  <-- this doesn't actually work after following his instructions
<Mr> wow my internet sucks
<sidny4> the newest version has taken care of that for you
<timalot> why
<Mr> im paying for 6mb download
<simpla> holycow, yeah I tried that, but the serial number on the sticker won't work in it.  Comes up invalid serial.  I was reading that there is a difference between the retail Xp Pro, and the OEM version that comes preinstalled.  The serials don't work with each other.
<Mr> and the fastest it goes it 150kbps
<ChocoCid> you can use shipit
<Mr> I cant believe this
<holycow> simpla, really?
<holycow> wow
<Mr> im paying for 6mb download and i get 150 to 180 is the fastest i can do
<sidny4> well Mr, what's your internet connection?
<arekmenner> Mr: I would be dissapointed, too. hahah
<simpla> holycow, yep
<holycow> simpla, well thats the weirdest way to get a new user of linux but ... well ... welcome :)
<holycow> lol
<Mr> SBC Yahoo i keep beggin my parents to go to comcast
<sidny4> yeah, windows WGA blows goat, that is one of the main reasons I'm dumping windows
<holycow> which parts of ubuntu didn't you like? what can we help you with?
<sidny4> but I keep it, for gaming and for macromedia flash
<jtholmes> Mr: the download site does  have influence over the download speed
<sidny4> cedega does work pretty well though
<ChocoCid> linux has (adobe) flash actually
<totall_6_7> mr you need a download manager that will split downloads and download all of the split files at the same time, you will find yourself hitting your max download speed then
<simpla> holycow, lol.  Well I am using ubuntu on my desktop pc.  Havent' used windows for a little while actually.  Was hoping to do the same on the laptop
<Mr> o im using torrent
<jtholmes> Mr: it could be very busy
<Mr> yeah true
<ChocoCid> it's not the latest version though, but i think the NEXT version of flash will be for both windows and linux
<Mr> i love my dads house
<arekmenner> I run Linux, but I keep Windows around for little compatibility problems.
<Mr> 400kbps and it goes faster
<lars30> my mouse is very jumpy.. i've tried updating the DPI resoluion in xorg.conf but it hasn't made much difference. anyone have any other suggestions?
<ChocoCid> clean the ball
<sidny4> sweet! where did you hear that chococid?
<lars30> heh
<lars30> it's a laser one.
<arekmenner> Hmm...
<holycow> simpla, there is a laptop compatability list on the wiki, check your laptop against that.  in terms of getting acpi to work, you may need to google and learn to compile and get it to work manually
<Mr> this site set a limit of 400kbps but the net goes faster then that
<ChocoCid> sidny4 : not ENTIRELY sure of that, i'm pretty sure it was unofficial
<sidny4> ic ic
<arekmenner> lars30: I really couldn't tell you.
<lars30> k
<simpla> holycow, yeah its not in the list.  and yep will search for that now.
<ChocoCid> are you on gnome or KDE?
<arekmenner> lars30: Don't give up, though, I'm pretty bad at this stuff.
<lars30> :)
<timalot> lars30: check the sensitivty setting in preferences->mouse ... plus ive found making sure AGP is enabled helped me
<lars30> ChocoCid, was that for me? i'm on Gnome.
<Mr> Can the program bitcomet not be good for downloading stuff fast?
<SinnerG> when I do an apt-get update && upgrade and I see for example openssl being updated : should I recompile everything that uses it ?
<ChocoCid> k, just checking
<holycow> Mr, wtf is bitcomet?
<ChocoCid> uh, SinnerG , no
<holycow> sounds like some windows spyware
<Mr> lol
<SinnerG> ok
<Mr> bitorrent program
<ChocoCid> bitcoment is a torrent program
<totall_6_7> Mr: torrents are only as fast as the source(s) you are getting them from
<totall_6_7> mostly slow
<Mr> Yeah i thought so someone told me bitcomet sucked
<holycow> ah in that case deal with it
<holycow> a torrent is a torrent is a torrent
<ChocoCid> torrents are typically slow
<DaveyJ> my sound vanished :( is there a way to reload the sound driver or module?
<ChocoCid> lars30 : mind pasting the mouse-related stuff in your xorg.conf on http://rafb.net/paste
<ChocoCid> ?
<Mr> im downloading at 150kbps so i have to wait a hour and a half till its done
<aboutblank> are the commands listed in System - Prefs - Sessions - Startup programs executed as root or the user that logs in?
<arekmenner> DaveyJ: I don't know, but I'm hacing similar problems, so if you can find an answer, please tell me.
<ChocoCid> prefs-* are as logon user, i think; which is why you don't need to type in your pass
<ChocoCid> could be wrong though
<totall_6_7> Mr:  try usenet (news groups)
<lars30> timalot: sensitivity is all the way to Low.. it's most jumpy on the "borders" of windows and widgets (if that makes sense)...
<lars30> timalot: AGP?
<lars30> timalot: I've a PCI Express NVidia video card.. but i'm still using the generic "nv" driver.
<JanKok5> Hi folks. I've used Red Had and other distros in previous times. Today, decided to try ubuntu as a way of poking around on a broken Windoze 2000 box.Burned a ubunto CD and booted off it on the Windoze box. It got as far as starting up the window manager and nautilis, then I get a X Windows screen. The mouse cursor moves around, but there isn't much on the screen except an icon in the lower left, and what look like windows workspaces on the lo
<ChocoCid> ooh, on the borders?
<lars30> timalot: (If that's what you meant by AGP)
<ChocoCid> there's a setting that controls it snapping to borders, i think
<ChocoCid> lars30 : mind pasting the mouse-related stuff in your xorg.conf on http://rafb.net/paste ?
<timalot> lars30: yeah i dont know about PCI express ... too new for me i live back in the dark ages of AGP..... but making sure u have full 2d acceleration is a good idea
<timalot> lars30: yeah the generic driver should be ok
<deadly_venom> My internet connection was working fine (I can browse firefox), until I deactivated it. Now, when I re-activate it, Internet browsing doesn't work any longer. Status: Idle .. How can I fix this?
<Mr> how much ram should i have to run ubuntu
<holycow> deadly_venom, depends where the problem actually is
<holycow> deadly_venom, sometimes stopping and starting your eth card from terminal helps
<lars30> ChocoCid: http://rafb.net/paste/results/AmkKdi18.html
<holycow> so ifdwon eth0 && ifup eth0 works
<deadly_venom> holycow how can I do tha?
<holycow> that should at least tell you if it can acquire dhcp addy
<holycow> then you can do ifconfig and that will tell you what interfaces are up and give you ip and other info
<ChocoCid> lars30 : i take it you raised "resolution" there?
<detectiveinspekt> how can you check for SMART errors?
<deadly_venom> holycow When i click Support (eth0's properties) .. Internet Protocol (IPv4) Address: 127.0.0.1 .. Subnet: 255.0.0.0 . Network Device Type: Local Loopback .. Address: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<holycow> once you know if your ethernet can come back up or not, you can go from there and figure out if its your network cable, your router, your isp, etc
<lars30> ChocoCid: actually I added it, it wasn't in there at all.
<ChocoCid> ah, ok
<holycow> deadly_venom, well i didn't tell you to click on support :)
<Mr> how much RAM should i have to run ubuntu
<ChocoCid> ubuntu probably runs fine on pretty much any ram amount you have
<ChocoCid> i mean, do they even SELL 64 meg ram cards anymore?
<holycow> Mr, as little or as much as you want
<deadly_venom> holycow I was just giving u some updates. :)
<holycow> Mr, if you have 64 mb of ram then you cant use gnome desktop, you need something light like xfce
<holycow> Mr, if you have 128 or more gnome or kde will be okay
<timalot> lars30: grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log will give u any warnings from X org .... there are always warnings... but u could check for stuff relating to the mouse or video driver
<Mr> I have 512 on the computer i want to install it on
<ChocoCid> less than that, you want xubuntu
<ChocoCid> 512 is fine
<holycow> after about 512 megs ram, there is not a lot you can do to really notice a bunch of difference
<Mr> ok
<ChocoCid> might be a bit sluggish if you do graphics-intensive stuff, but that's true anywhere
<Mr> i just want to make it a server
<Mr> im not using it to edit graphics and stuff
<ChocoCid> uh, then why not use the ubuntu server version?
<holycow> with 512 megs you will either haveto work on VERY VERY large office or graphics documents to really notice sluggishness
<Mr> i need gui
<ChocoCid> the GUI on the server will slow it down
<holycow> or very very large 3d scenes
<Mr> I need gui
<Mr> lol
<holycow> outside of that, you can't do a whole lot to use up 512 at this point in time
<Mr> im lost without it
<deadly_venom> holycow This time, I got some ip address (which is correct) from Supprt .. BUT, it's status is still Idle. :(
<holycow> Mr, stop effin repeating your self.  jesus.  do we care if you need a gui?
<Mr> sorry chill out
<freemind> lol holycow
<holycow> deadly_venom, why are you in support?
<Mr> literly
<Mr> holycow
<holycow> Mr, this isnt a 12 step program
<holycow> get over it, no one is going to coddle you
<freemind> I like how you americans write :)
<Mr> darkangel? like that show with jessica alba :)
<deadly_venom> holycow Alright then, I did sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0, and still status: Idle :(
<holycow> deadly_venom, open up a terminal and try the commands i gave you :) its good practice
<Mr> what are you talking about
<freemind> holycow: jesus.
<holycow> deadly_venom, ifconfig gives you what?
<freemind> xD
<holycow> freemind, where?
<freemind> whatabout jesus mate
<holycow> >_>
<freemind> :)
<Mr> lol
<JanKok5> I _don't_ need a gui. I need a terminal window. ANy helep for me?
<holycow> JanKok5, thataway -->
<freemind> lol
<Zarephath> Getting kinda bummed here...been reading the wikis on modifying mouse button options..I have yet to see and example of how to make my scroll wheel double click when depressed..anyone point me to information on how this is done?
<freemind> holycow I like you
<freemind> where are you from
<sproingie> synaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libvte.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<holycow> freemind, i have come to the conclusion i am the figment of your imagination
<holycow> how about you?
<holycow> <_<
<Mr> lol
<sproingie> what package do i need for libvte?
<Mr> brb
<freemind> be serious holycow
<freemind> :D
<freemind> (if you can)
<holycow> deadly_venom, with ethernet stuff your basicallyh trying to figure out: a) does the card turn on or off b) if it can't grab a dhcp address, can i give it a static ip address and will that work
<timalot> sproingie: go to packages.ubuntu.com .... then type the library name in the "search contents of packages" form to find out
<holycow> c) once you give it a static ip address, can it ping it self first, then can it ping the router
<freemind> holycow: do you believe in god?
<loper06> is it possible to restrict ssh logins to one per user/username?
<sproingie> hm, it says libvte4 is installed.  i'll try reinstalling it
<holycow> d) if it can ping it self but not router then it might be the newtork cable
<freemind> loper06: yes, see "DenyUsers and DenyGroups"
<Blasphemous> Hey guys. I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux. =D
<freemind> holycow: answer my question please :)
<freemind> welcome Blasphemous
<holycow> e) if you get a dhcp address or can see the rotuer but cant get to the internt, then the problem is either at the router or the isp
<holycow> freemind, *cough* vancouver, and no, in that order
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> IS THERE A WAY TO USE DUAL MONITOR ?
<sproingie> wow, i have libvte.so.9 and not libvte.so.4.  they go crazy with the major version number or what?
<freemind> lol :D
<d_v> holycow Ive did what you've told me, to do.
<holycow> uBuNtU_FrEaK, yes
<sproingie> uBuNtU_FrEaK: stop shouting
<darkaura> hi would I be able to get some help regarding the screen resolution of games like torcs?
<THX-1138> uBuNtU_FrEaK: Do you have nvidia? twinview. ati xinerama
<holycow> d_v, coolio, so where are you now? is it working?
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> holycow: how can i do it .. i have nvidi 6800
<holycow> does it have dual head on the card?
<THX-1138> !dualdisplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualdisplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> yes.. i use it with win
<d_v> sproingie Do the following:
<holycow> okay here are th einstructions:
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> done
<holycow> make sure you follow that first to get nvidia drivers setup
<theunruled>  /leave
<loper06> freemind: how does that help. dosen't denyuser/group just limit to the users/group? if joe1 is logged in via ssh, another joe1 can't log in
<JanKok5> holycow, it was a serious question. X Windows comes up, but there are no icons that do anything. My kingdom for a terminal window!
<d_v> sproingie sudo aptitude install gnome-terminal-data/dapper-updates gnome-terminal/dapper-updates libvte4/dapper-updates
<holycow> now gimme a pastebin type site and i'll post my xorg.conf file so that you can refer to that for proper settings
<d_v> sproingie sudo aptitude install libfreetype6/dapper-security
<d_v> sproingie sudo aptitude install libcairo2=1.0.4-0ubuntu1
<holycow> JanKok5, ah, alt/f2 and then type in gnome-terminal
<freemind> loper06: then u r looking for deny/allow hosts
<d_v> that's it
<musti> Hello anybody got howto for getting mscorefonts?
<holycow> JanKok5, or ctrl/alt/f1 through f7
<THX-1138> dual monitors  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<freemind> holycow: take my pm pls
<holycow> actually don't use xinerama
<holycow> use the nvidia dealie its much nicer
<THX-1138> holycow read the linked page
<holycow> freemind, no, gimme a pastebin url i can post to pls
<holycow> paste it in here
<sproingie> d_v: hm, it has unmet dependencies and wants to keep libvte4 at its current version to resolve
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> when i installed drivers for "linux-restricted-modules" i selected 686... and i have a p4 ht 3.2 ... <---- is this right ?
<loper06> freemind: can u be more specific?
<freemind> holycow: its a private question, but I can paste it to pastebin if you want so
<sproingie> eh, since it's just a keep resolution, i'll try taking it
<freemind> loper06: can YOU be more specific? :)
<holycow> oh that
<holycow> i posted already
<freemind> loper06: tell me what you want, exactly :)
<akano1n> hi, anyone could give me a hand to set up WPA for my wireless ?
<holycow> vancouver canada and no in that order
<holycow> :)
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> when i installed drivers for "linux-restricted-modules" i selected 686... and i have a p4 ht 3.2 ... <---- is this right ?
<sproingie> ugh, it's downgrading gnome-terminal.  i think i must have gotten some backports in there
<freemind> ok :)
<holycow> that basically means i'm canadian, but yes i suspect i might be german somewhere down the line
<holycow> i'm too much of an asshole
<freemind> nice country
<holycow> hehe :)
<jtholmes> !wireless > ankano1n
<freemind> my aunt lives in toronto
<sproingie> uBuNtU_FrEaK: yes, that's what you want
<uBuNtU_FrEaK> ty
<akano1n> jtholmes what ?
<THX-1138> musti: sourceforge - though it must be in the repositories. - "restricted" catagory?
<freemind> how old r u holycow
<deadly_venom> holycow yup eth0 works, it does take it's ip from the dhcp server, and I tried static IP doesn't work for me too :(
<loper06> freemind: in sshd. if user joe1 logs in and another user tries to log in as joe1, they can't b/c joe1 is already logged in.
<holycow> freemind, technically, as old as the universe
<freemind> like everyone..
<holycow> deadly_venom, aha, okay well can you access your routers web interface maybe, if that is available to you?
<freemind> but thats the physically meaning
<freemind> loper06: in that case, read the ssl manual, I dont know :(
<freemind> *ssh
<Lilandra> Hi
<sproingie> deadly_venom: thanks, it went into a downgrade frenzy for a while, but it works now :)
<JanKok5> holycow, ctl/alt/f2 thru f8 bring up various text windows, but there appear to be no shells listening to them. Characters are echoed in some of them, but there is no ">" prompt, ctl-C does nothing, etc.
<holycow> JanKok5, those are terminals
<holycow> log in and shell away
<holycow> the same as gnome terminal
<darkaura> are the drivers off of the Nvidia website better than the Ubuntu 6.06 drivers?
<sethk> JanKok5, do you have any  getty   processes running?
<holycow> JanKok5, it sounds almost like your monitor is busted
<sethk> JanKok5, you should have one   /sbin/getty   process for each virtual console
<holycow> your displaying everything at a set resolution but your moni is only showing the top left of the resolution windows
<JanKok5> sethk, I wouldn't know, because I can't get to a shell :-) But I but probably not.
<holycow> have you tried maybe fiddling with your monitor settings? i'm guessing here, but if you cannot see the login section its basically offscreen
<sethk> JanKok5, if the machine is on a network and configured for it, you could ssh into it from another box
<holycow> what sethk said
<sethk> JanKok5, by default there are six virtual consoles and X is on control-alt-7.  did you say you have displays on control-alt-f8, f9, and f10 also?
<deadly_venom> holycow yup, i can login into my router
<deadly_venom> homepage
<darkaura> holycow are the Linux Drivers supllied by Nvidia beter than the Drivers supplied buy ubuntu?
<holycow> deadly_venom, bingo, everything then works
<holycow> darkaura, actually they are the same binary drivers
<deadly_venom> holycow I tried www.google.com , it doesn't work :( nor www.cnn.com nor ubuntuforums.org :(
<deadly_venom> never mind
<deadly_venom> it works now
<deadly_venom> lol .. sorry
<JanKok5> holycow, I think c-a-f8 was some sort of log, nothing on f9 or f10.
<holycow> darkaura, by default all linux distros have a free driver called nv which only has 2d acceleration
<deadly_venom> holycow what seemed to be the problem?
<holycow> darkaura, but ubuntu does provide nvidias drivers PROPERLY PACKAGED
<holycow> darkaura, i strongly urge you to NEVER EVER use the nvidia installers, they are total generic crap
<holycow> same drivers, properly packaged in other words
<meatface> howdy
<d_venom> holycow could you please tell me, what semmed to be the problem?
<freemind> holycow: not correct.
<holycow> deadly_venom, your network card simply wasn't picking up an ip address and gateway info via dhcp for some reason and you needed to do it manually
<Axe_> there's a nice tutorial somewhere that details specifically how to setup samba shares, can someone make the bot tell me about it
<holycow> JanKok5, not logs, those are terminals
<freemind> for example: when you want to install XGL, nvidia-beta-driver is REQUIRED
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Axe_> ahh thank you
<holycow> JanKok5, you just cannot see the bottom of the terminal for some reason where your logon lines are
<holycow> freemind, technically one shouldn't be installing crap like xgl :) lol
<holycow> freemind, but that is correct, right
<freemind> tell them too ;)
<d_venom> holycow by manually you mean " sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0 " right?
<JanKok5> holeycow, its a LCD monitor and seems to be working ok. I suspect there are no gettys, or at least they cant hear the keyboard. Also, seems strange that the X window should be nearly empty except for a top and bottom white bar. Is that normal?
<holycow> d_venom, yes
<freemind> holycow: how old are you by the way ;-)
<holycow> JanKok5, say what? indeed no
<sethk> freemind, add the line     vga=ask     to your kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and choose the 80x25 resolution.  that should at least get your consoles.
<holycow> freemind, i already answered that :)
<d_venom> holycow thank you.
<Mr> owned
<sethk> freemind, sorry, wrong nick
<Mr> back everybody
<holycow> no worries
<sethk> JanKok5,  add the line     vga=ask     to your kernel command line in /boot/grub/menu.lst, and choose the 80x25 resolution.  that should at least get your consoles.
<meatface> I am having an issue with the gui freezing at boot. Everything is good until I login. After the login screen the music is playing until the deskto is about half loaded. Then the music cuts and the desktop stops loading. I can move the cursor but cannot click anything along the top panel. If I disable sound in user privliges then everything boots fine. Anybody have any ideas, this is making me crazy.
<freemind> holycow ;))))) yea, you did indeed
<sidvicius> anybody use apace2 with multiples ssl certificates?
<HedgeMage> Does one have to restart any processes to make changes to /etc/hosts take effect?
<sethk> meatface, IRQ sharing bug, I'd bet
<Mr> apache2?
<freemind> HedgeMage: no
<HedgeMage> freemind: thanks, didn't think so, but I had to check.
<sethk> meatface, try toggling the PnP setting in the BIOS setup.  if it is on, turn it off, and if it is off, turn it on.
<deadly_venom> holycow:  THanks again :D
<sethk> meatface, that usually changes the assignments of IRQs, and I've seen that fix problems of this sort.
<holycow> meatface, my first instinct is to try a reinstall ... something is borked and i've never seen that  before.  i'm thinking something is wrong with gnome libraries my self
<holycow> deadly_venom, any time
<freemind> HedgeMage: needs a moment to work
<sethk> meatface, it only works in about, oh, maybe one out of five times, but it's worth a try.
<sidvicius> apache2 + mod_ssl
<freemind> HedgeMage: about 10-60s
<meatface> sethk, I may sound a little stupid here but what is PnP
<HedgeMage> freemind: thanks, got it already :D
<sethk> meatface, oh, sorry, plug and play
<freemind> HedgeMage: i guess its reloaded every minute
<sethk> meatface, there is usually a bios setup option that says "plug and play operating system"
<freemind> HedgeMage: np :)
<deadly_venom> Now, all I need is to make my wireless work (It's activated and runninng) but i can't browse! ..
<meatface> Duh! sorry that was pretty thick of me
<JanKok5> Pnp= plug and PRAY
<freemind> meatface, what about you nick? nick
<meatface> I will definitely give that a try, thanks for the suggestion
<holycow> meatface, great nick
<holycow> hehe
<freemind> holycow: please answer my question
<meatface> freemind, what about it?
<holycow> freemind, stop being so dutch :)
<freemind> meatface, it rawks
<meatface> thanks
<holycow> i'm 30 according to some humans, but i beg to differ
<freemind> what does dutch mean?
<holycow> okay okay deutch
<freemind> lol
<Pierre> dutch are worst
<Pierre> :)
<holycow> oh you euro
<holycow> i looooove amsterdam :)
<freemind> me 2
<holycow> dutch girlies are really lovelie
<freemind> a spliff a day....?
<freemind> ...keeps doctors away
<freemind> xD
<holycow> heh
<meatface> I was on the internet when I first got a computer a few years back on rotten.com, and saw a picture of this guy that had his face all mangled in an accident. Me and my buddies named him meatface and that has been my handle eversince.
<JanKok5> sethk, I'm booting off a live CD. Should I put that in the boot options (f6 on the initial screen) or in the VGA selection (f5)... ah maybe that?
<harisund> Is it possible to create a fat32 file system within Linux? Do I need some particular switches in the mkfs command?
<holycow> meatface, heh neat
<freemind> lol meatface
<freemind> u r crazy
<freemind> :D
<holycow> harisund, if you do with via terminal yes, but we have lotsa guis for that
<holycow> harisund, try gparted
<meatface> anyway, I am out of here, I need to reboot to try sethk's suggestion. Thanks for the hospitality!
<harisund> holycow, sorry ... I don't have GUI access for it ...
<holycow> you can even create an ntfs parition but i wouldn't recommend it
<harisund> This is a hard disk connected to a box I remote into ..
<amonkey> what's the best graphical (s)ftp client for gnome (or  wtv)?
<sethk> harisund, you can use mkdosfs, or mkfs.vfat (which is the same thing) but as holycow said it's best to use windows programs to create windows file systems
<holycow> oh there we go
<v3l0ct> amonkey: that's all a matter of taste
<holycow> i was lookin for tha, right what he said
<harisund> mkdosfs creates fat32 partitions? oh ... didn't realize.. thanks ... (sethk and holycow) ...
<freemind> =)
<holycow> i would use mkfs.vfat my self
<amonkey> v3l0ct, i know there will be different opinions, but some suggestions are alwasy nice.
<raiXer> i can't seem to change resolution with xorg 7.1
<raiXer> it just goes back to 800x600
<v3l0ct> amonkey: if you want suggestions then you should specify it.  I like gftp, works fine.
<holycow> raiXer, your on edgy aren't you?
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> #ubuntu+1
<holycow> however
<raiXer> uhm yes
<deadly_venom> When  i typed -> lspci | grep Airgo .. I get the following:
<deadly_venom> 0000:03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Airgo Networks Inc: Unknown device 0001 (rev 01)
<deadly_venom> Do I have to worry? cause I see my pcmcia card light's on. And I can Go to my wireless connection properties
<holycow> make sure you have the correct horizontal and  vertical refresh rates in your xorg.conf file for your monitor, restart gdm and log back in.  you will get all resolution options for your monitor then
<sidvicius> lspci -v
<deadly_venom> sidvicius:  was that for me?
<holycow> lol
<meatface> hey
<holycow> we have people creating some neat nicks in here
<freemind> lol
<freemind> holycow: you're making me laugh all the time
<freemind> very funny guy
<PacketScan> gotta be original :p
<meatface> sethk, I gave it a shot, but my laptop is compaq and has a very limited bios. Sucks.
<holycow> freemind, i guess in kinda like david hasselhof
<holycow> i'm hated everywhere but worshipped in germany
<freemind> xD!!
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> *giggle*
<PacketScan> meatface, have you updated to latest bios?
<freemind> worshipped?
<freemind> why
<meatface> Something else that I thought of is that if I boot in recovery mode it boots fine with sound enabled.
<harisund> Is the SMP kernel what I need for all of 1. Multiple cores, 2. Multiple processors 3. Hyperthreading?
<holycow> freemind, isn't hasselhoff a big deal over there?
<freemind> harisund: 1.
<freemind> holycow: wtf are you talkin' about?
<freemind> :)=
<meatface> PacketScan, no I have not updated bios, and that is probably a great idea
<freemind> you mean this baywatch guy?
<harisund> freemind, what about for a machine with hyperthreading and multiple processors?
<freemind> what about him
<holycow> freemind, you may not want to admit it but you know its true
<holycow> lol !
<freemind> LOL
<freemind> youzr funny man
<freemind> LOL
<freemind> so, what abouth im?
<freemind> *him
<freemind> ;))
<freemind> you like him?
<holycow> wasn't he like a pop star in germany?
<freemind> ;))
<freemind> no, but in america i think
<holycow> lol not at all
<freemind> he is a STAR
<holycow> here is the butt of all jokes
<freemind> hollywood star -> *
<avagant> Ok guys, tell me there's a way to get out of this.
<freemind> avagant: pants off
<avagant> freemind: Wha?
<holycow> hehehe
<freemind> j/k
<holycow> well technically ...
<v3l0ct> lol, he's crap in America.  He was some kind of singer or something in Germany
<freemind> lolol really?
<THX-1138> And is Chuck Norris popular there? (it's ridiculous but, hey it's the 'Net)
<avagant> I was trying to move a icon file from the desktop to the icon file and I think I accidently moved my whole entire desktop to the icon folder, what do I do?
<freemind> I will put faulty tomatoes at him when I see him
<Shadow_mil> Chuck Norris pwns all!
<freemind> xD!!
<freemind> greatest lamer ever
<freemind> in this case, I prefer hasselhoff
<holycow> well chucknorris is a bible thumper
<avagant> I'd really like some help with this, because I'm seriously going to cry. It's been the worst week of my life with this linux stuff.
<holycow> proof --> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tlaWbCbZhAA
<freemind> avagant: dont cry :(
<freemind> avagant: tell us the problem again in one sentence
<darkaura> holycow can you help me in private chat for a minut?
<holycow> avagant, you can just copy it back
<THX-1138> avagant - We are using linux and you can also, - What can we help with?
<holycow> darkaura, no, just ask here
<avagant> I was trying to move my icons from my desktop to the icon file.
<avagant> And I accidently moved the whole entire Desktop folder I think.
<darkaura> okay I followed this guide to install the drivers you get off of the site well mostly all of it http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy
<avagant> I moved it back, but I'm not sure if it's screwed up now.
<avagant> Cause my hd isn't showing up in ls
<darkaura> I used method 2
<avagant> My second hd isn't showing up.
<holycow> avagant, it really doesn't matter anyway.  when you log back in it will just be recreated
<avagant> Are you sure?
<darkaura> and I was wondering how to uninstall the drivers I got off the site and re-install the original drivers
<holycow> all that is in your desktop folder would be any files you have on your desktop
<avagant> I really hope so.
<freemind> avagant: check dmesg for kernel detect of devices
<holycow> avagant, so you can create the Desktop folder manually if you like, then serach for the missing stuff and put it back later
<holycow> avagant, yeah its no big deal really
<holycow> avagant, your desktop folder wont have anything to do with your hd actually
<freemind> holycow: what about madonna? do you like her?
<avagant> No my hd is mounted, but i put it in /media/hdb1 and it showed up on the desktop, and now it's not listing on the desktop.
<baxter_kylie> Hello everyone. Can anyone assist me in mounting a raid partition (mdadm)? Everytime I try to mount /dev/md0 I get a 'Function not implemented' error message.
<holycow> avagant, your hd should should up under places anyway
<ChocoCid> can someone explain to me how Crossover Linux can use GPL software without being released under the GPL?
<holycow> your second hd anyway
<freemind> baxter_kylie: check your kernel for raid support
<avagant> Well I hope it's alright :(
<holycow> freemind, *ew*
<darkaura> holycow did you get that?
<HateMS> I have an Ubuntu partition that Windows messed up when it was installed and need to fix GRUB can someone plzzzz help
<holycow> darkaura, scrolling
<HateMS> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HateMS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<freemind> baxter_kylie: use "modprobe raid{number}"
<holycow> HateMS, use the live cd to reinstall grub.  thats all
<HateMS> holycow, i'm in the live CD but can't get it to work
<freemind> I prefer LILO
<freemind> oldschool
<HateMS> I really don't care how, I just wanna be able to get to my UB
<freemind> like you should also do, holycow
<darkaura> or is my only way to fix it is to re-install Ubunu
<holycow> freemind, oh i dun fink so
<holycow> lol
<FaLc[ON] 2> hi all
<holycow> gimme grub or gimme death
<freemind> ok ;P
<freemind> can grub boot a kernel only one time?
<FaLc[ON] 2> sorry guy can you help me with a little problem?
<freemind> like for remote handling, if you get kernel panic
<baxter_kylie> freemind: Just did the modprobe. Same error.
<freemind> lilo can.
<THX-1138> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11162/   winmac_fstab.sh will find and mount available partitions
<ChocoCid> how do these two parts of the crossover linux license actually make sense together?
<ChocoCid> i thought if you used GPL stuff, you had to release your code under the GPL?
<ChocoCid> http://rafb.net/paste/results/XYjMJU50.html
<baxter_kylie> Using the edgy beta 'generic' A64 kernel.
<JanKok5> sethk, I put vga=ask at the end of the boot options line and it did ask... But still seem to have no gettys running. Here's something, ahem, "interesting": on the f2 console, there are some messages saying "Buffer I/O error on device hdc..." which is probably the CD drive I'm trying to run off of. What would cause that??
<freemind> baxter_kylie: then you are missing the raid module you need :) recompile your kernel with the needed module(s)
<HateMS> how do I figure out my harddisk boot partition numbers
<holycow> darkaura, oh just search your system for anything with nvidia in it and delete it
<holycow> darkaura, installation only copies files to the right places
<holycow> darkaura, then do dpkg-reconfigure and select the nv driver there and restart x
<freemind> baxter_kylie: google for apt-get kernel-source + compile method
<holycow> once you are done that install the official stuff
<holycow> !nvidia
<ChocoCid> (is this the wrong place to ask about GPL stuff?)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<THX-1138> avagant - take a look at the link above ^^^^^^^^^^
<holycow> thats pretty much it
<sethk> JanKok5, could be a lot of things.  trying to access using dma, when the device can't do dma properly comes to mind
<ChocoCid> (if this is, where do i ask about GPL stuff?)
<freemind> !cow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mkyb14> Comptuer question to anyone that might know... reinstalling on a dell that's not mine... upon plugging everything in it starts up for about 3 seconds and then shuts off... nothing on the LCD and no beeps... any clues?
<freemind> !milk
<sethk> JanKok5, see if there is a setting in the bios to force it to use IO mode (I think it will say PIO)
<raiXer> channel #suse
<darkaura> holycow I had to uninstall all the restricted drivers in order to get the nvidia ones to work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about milk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baxter_kylie> freemind: oh ugh... that's no fun. So the egdy generic a64 doesn't have raid0 in it.
<avagant> No my drive is fine.
<freemind> baxter_kylie: seems so :(
<HateMS> I THINK my root is sda2, but how do I check
<baxter_kylie> freemind: Thanks just the same.
<deadly_venom> What do I have to replace with $conffile ?
<holycow> HateMS, i don't know the instructions to reinstalling grub from live cd, the instrucdtions are actually all over google as its a common thing
<freemind> np baxter_kylie
<THX-1138> freemind - aptitude ? aptitude has no super COW powers?
<ChocoCid> !super grub disc
<ubotu> super: Execute commands setuid root. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.1-1 (dapper), package size 122 kB, installed size 852 kB
<ChocoCid> er
<holycow> HateMS, google up some instructions should be something there usefull
<ChocoCid> !grubdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubdisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ChocoCid> bleh
<HateMS> holycow, I found some, its "sudo grub" in terminal
<ChocoCid> hold on, i'll do it manually
<freemind> THX-1138: never used it, is it so good?
<holycow> HateMS, there ya go
<ChocoCid> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/
<Jordan> has anyone had any experience with ATI's All in Wonder 2006 and ubuntu?
<HateMS> chococid, yeah I made the super grub disc and was banking on that working but it didnt and now i'm ... censored word
<freemind> holycow: what time is it over there
<ChocoCid> er
<ChocoCid> try it again?
<deadly_venom> holycow: just curious, what should I replace with $conffile ?
<holycow> 7:21 pm and 35 seconds
<THX-1138> freemind If it doesn't work you'll get double you money back. - seriously i use it all the time.
<HateMS> holycow, but I need to find the harddisk/boot partiton numbers for my ubuntu partition, i'm not sure what they are
<holycow> deadly_venom, $conffile is where regarding what and how?
<ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ChocoCid> there you go
<holycow> hatems fdisk -l
<holycow> ah thanks ChocoCid
<freemind> THX-1138: THX! :-) I'll try it
<freemind> THX-1138: can do things like kernel recompile automated?
<ChocoCid> i have a shortcut made in swiftfox for ubuntu wiki :P
<ChocoCid> "u searchterm"
<ChocoCid> :)
<deadly_venom> holycow: Wireless ------------ sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile
<Axe_> what do I download for decoding mp3s
<holycow> deadly_venom, oh what are you doing exactly? i have never needed to do that
<freemind> deadly_venom: $conf.. means the path to file, or you export the variable first with a value
<ChocoCid> !restrictedformats > Axe_
<holycow> mind you i buy wireless cards known to work and just plug them in and turn them on
<holycow> lol, that sounds like a bad girlfriend joke
<holycow> >_>
<THX-1138> freemind - why work so hard ubuntu repositories provide a kernel for alsmost any occasion and at least many tastes "vanilla" is my favorite flavor.
<deadly_venom> holycow: I need ndiswrapper for this pcmcia card, hehe.
<holycow> oh IF ONLY it was THAT EASY
<holycow> lol
<SkramX> how do i get banshee to work?
<deadly_venom> freemind:  path to my .inf file ?
<SkramX> hmm
<freemind> deadly_venom: thats holycow's turn..
<holycow> deadly_venom, oh i won't be able to help you with that bro, i never use ndiswrapper, sorry.  maybe someone else knows
<freemind> there he goes ;)
<meatface> i have used ndiswrapper in the past
<deadly_venom> holycow:  thanks for the help, thou - really appreciate it!
<darkaura> brb in about 20 min going to re install ubuntu
<deadly_venom> freemind:  anything you got to say ?
<holycow> no probs
<freemind> THX-1138: using debian?
<holycow> darkaura, thats actually not a bad idea
<meatface> hget
<freemind> deadly_venom: just that you seem to be using an unset variable named $conffile
<holycow> darkaura, it costs nothing and burning cds is cheap, its an easy way out
<SkramX> at setup i forgot to put in a resolution which I want to use now... how do I add it?
<THX-1138> holycow - my card works, i reboot and the reboot stops at "configuring network devices" - any suggestions?  (RaLink 2500 native driver)
<Tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 3) line 1.
<Tokenbad>  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 3) line 1.
<freemind> SkramX: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freemind> SkramX: or better: dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<darkaura> I got the cds shipped to me for free, so its no problems and with reinstall I can easally fix my problems
<THX-1138> freemind - Ubuntu repos have most everything. if it's popular and GNU it's there.
<deadly_venom> freemind:  I figured, so, i was wondering if i have to substitute it with the path to my .inf files (wireless .inf file)
<freemind> deadly_venom: just do "export conffile=/path/to"
<holycow> THX-1138, it usually means it cannot get a dhcp address you can press crtl / c to kill that during boot.  try static ip and check on your dhcp server
<freemind> after it rerun your line
<HateMS> holycow, sry back
<freemind> THX-1138: i got same device, such problems with native driver, try turning off dhcp
<HateMS> holycow, what do I run?
<holycow> HateMS, i completely forgot wher eyou were
<holycow> or who you were
<holycow> who are you again?
<holycow> >_>
<HateMS> GRUB guy holycow
<holycow> oh heh
<THX-1138> holycow - i could hug you and plant a wet kiss on your forehead. - had to reinstall. didn't know the secret code. - (i won't kiss you though likely make my wife jealous.)
<holycow> ah like i said, i never had to reinstall grub ... someone posted a great link to how to do it tho
<HateMS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<holycow> THX-1138, oh thank the effin gods !
<THX-1138> 'roflmao
<shwag> I installed Dapper on my desktop. I have a ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] . Which video driver should I install. The default seems a bit buggy.
<freemind> lol THX-1138
<holycow> <ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<HateMS> holycow, that was the one I had, i don't know the partition numbers or whatever
<holycow> thank to chocodude
<sureshot> THX-1138 mine took me out for fahitas tonight mmmmmmm
<holycow> oh
<holycow> fdisk -l
<wickedpuppy> HateMS, sudo fdisk -l
<freemind> "plant a wet kiss on your forehead" <- lovely
<Tokenbad> anyone know what this means?  Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 3) line 1.
<deadly_venom> rebooting ... thank freemind
<holycow> Tokenbad, it basically means xmms remote is borked and frankly that has never worked for me
<freemind> Tokenbad: let me think, cant locate means... dunno!
<THX-1138> sureshot - can you fax me a tortilla and some refired beans? - tuna casserole here;.
<holycow> Tokenbad, if i were you i would just forget xmms remote
<holycow> infact
<freemind> nevermind
<holycow> i would forget xmms entirely, there are much better players out there
<Tokenbad> well trying to get a script in xchat to post the music playing to channel
<sureshot> THX-1138 if there were anything left over hehehe we even had the double order
<w30> Tokenbad, are you compiling something?
<freemind> holycow: please answer my question: what time is it over there right now?
<HateMS> I had seen the recovering ubuntu after windows link, but what does it mean "When UB splash comes up with boot: prompt, type in rescue"
<Tokenbad> w30, no..just trying to load a perl script in xchat
<holycow> Tokenbad, thats hardly anything we can help with :)  bug the person that wrote the scritpy, hehe
<holycow> freemind, your like stuck in some mirror universe
<ChocoCid> #xchat
<Tokenbad> holycow, I was just wondering if it was something I needed to load to get it to work
<holycow> you aske a question, i answer it, thenyou ask it again
<holycow> i am starting to suspect that you are your own doppleganger
<holycow> <_<
<freemind> holycow: i love you too
<MissLady> I installed Ubuntu on my HDD...I need help to config my USBcableModem... it worked fine and automatically with live-cd. So i did dmesg live-cd vs installation to compare what was different.I saw different things between both modes. Can anyone would help me please ?
<wickedpuppy> freemind, i remember a ctcp to get the time .. but i forgot
* holycow checks the channel ... nope not in #gay
<wickedpuppy> it was in mirc
<wickedpuppy> oh well
<holycow> *whew*
<freemind> wickedpuppy: thx for hint, forgot
<holycow> well you know, gotta keep an eye out
<freemind> but holycows client isnt responding
<holycow> Tokenbad, yeah hard to help with custom stuff like that
<Tokenbad> its /ctcp nick time
<Tokenbad> to get time
<holycow> freemind, 7:32 and 38 seconds
<freemind> i know
<freemind> oh
<holycow> last time you asked was at 7:23 and 46 seconds
<freemind> LOL
<holycow> when is the next time you are going to ask?
<freemind> stop kidding me dude
<freemind> =)
<freemind> wickedpuppy: where r u from?
<sureshot> holycow sounds like a valcun
<freemind> 4:33 am here
<wickedpuppy> whois me and you will know
<sureshot> or is it an on the end
<GoldKeeper> i beleive i asked about this before but does ubuntu support xgl or aixgl ?
<HateMS> murrr
<freemind> dunno what .sg is
<freemind> sarajewo?
<Crippy-Boy> GoldKeeper, yes
<wickedpuppy> lol
<GoldKeeper> Crippy-Boy:  have you installed it before ?
<freemind> j/k puppy
<sureshot> GoldKeper both according to what vid card
<Crippy-Boy> GoldKeeper, Nope, my laptop is a toaster, but i know you can
<freemind> wickedpuppy: what is it?
<wickedpuppy> freemind, using xchat ? right click on my nick and see my country
<sureshot> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<holycow> GoldKeeper, there is no such thing in linux as 'DOES LINUX SUPPORT X'
<holycow> GoldKeeper, bascially if its written to run on linux its supported
<fick> how do i check what ver of ndiswrapper i have, my current version seems to be incompatible with my kernel
<HateMS> Is it possible to not have a "/boot"
<wickedpuppy> HateMS, yes
<holycow> GoldKeeper, however, aiglx and xgl will both work on any linux, however xgl is hackery and shouldn't be used, while aiglx isn't exactly primetime ready
<fick> btw i am currently running ubuntu in windows in vmware using recovery mode (so i have access to the net)
<holycow> fick, apt-cache show ndiswrapperpackagename
<fluxinator> Is there a reason why I have a /dev/shm?
<THX-1138> sureshot - xgl/compiz/beryl is *ALPHA* and painful to set up. - problems - substitute xcompmgr and transset. for transparency
<Crippy-Boy> Looks damned sexy though :P
<THX-1138> "" AIGLX
<holycow> besides xgl is a dead end, no vid card manufacturer will ever support it and it wants to replace window managers like gnomes metacity
<holycow> which i can guarantee gnome people are not happy about
<holycow> aiglx is the future, but quite a while in the future
<holycow> and i'm quite certain none of the other de projects thing glx wanting to replace their own window managers of choice
<fluxinator> is there a reason why I have a /dev/shm
<holycow> is a good thing at all
<Crippy-Boy> id check em out IF my laptop wasnt a toaster and i could be bothered setting it up with an ATI card on my desktop
<sureshot> THX-1138 xgl and beryl works find here .. but i will look into xcompmgr later lol
<yarddog> i appreciate the standard fglrx
<yarddog> dual head
<yarddog> nothing better imho
<freemind> wickedpuppy: dont laugh: using mirc in winxp, emulation with vmware
<holycow> the only think i like about 3d accelerated desktops is that a) it makes sense given the technology and b) it makes even open office seem 'snappy' especially as it loads
<Crippy-Boy> i wish it was possible to boycott hardware manufacturers
<THX-1138> xcompmgr includes transparency - spinning cubes and wiggly windows got old.
<intangir> hey people
<freemind> hey intangir
<freemind> how are you
<intangir> how do i install reiserFS support on ubuntu?
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, it is, just buy stuff that is supported
<freemind> intangir: modprobe reiserfs
<fick> make: command not found ??????
<HateMS> does anyone know much about GRUB, the guides aren't working
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, its not just as easy as that
<holycow> as freemind said, you either load the module manually or you plug in your reiser drive and the module gets loaded automatically
<wickedpuppy> fick, get build-essential
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, maybe, it is for me
<axel> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wickedpuppy> btw what are you compiling fick ?
<oxygene_> fick: apt-get install build-essential
<fick> thanx oxygene
<Crippy-Boy> for you yeah, bit i game quite a bit, so there goes boycotting any decent vid card manufacturer
<intangir> still says the partition type is unknown
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, well freedome requires sacrifices
<intangir> freemind: does it work with really old reisers?
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, however there is more than one way to deal with it
<Crippy-Boy> lol, not from me, im not about to give up half the reasons i own a pc just so said pc can be free.
<wickedpuppy> holycow, are you a perl coder ?
<HateMS> ok this manual is a joke!!!
<holycow> being active in your support of open source, favouring manufacturers that support it, complaining to the ones that don't, all of that helps
<harisund> There is a package called "linux-source-2.6.15" but I am running linux-2.6.15-27-686. How do I get the source of what I am currently running (and not a generic 2.6.15)?
<holycow> wickedpuppy, oh god no, perl is what they make you code when you go to hell
<holycow> >_>
<Crippy-Boy> Im a BIG supporter of Open source, but i cant just 'not use' anything thats not supported.
<wickedpuppy> holycow, perl motto is there is more than one way to do it ...
<Crippy-Boy> heh perl isnt too bad, then again i spent a couple of years coding in c
<wickedpuppy> ah wrabbit^ .. any fresh problems for us ?
<JanKok5> sethk, didn't find a BIOS setting for the CD drive called PIO. There was stuff about CHS and Large, but that doesn't sound like what youe meant. I ran a check on the CD, and it gave me a bunch more Buffer I/O errors when it apparently finished and Uncompressing Linux. Guess I'll try burning another copy of the ubuntu CD.
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, well its up to you to decide what you want to do and how much.  the  nice thing about open source is you can't really get pidgeonholed.  you can be a cherry picker all the way down to a kernel hacker ... all up to you
<holycow> wickedpuppy, indeedy :) perls greatest strength and greatest weakness
<holycow> wickedpuppy, i never understood how anyone can manage to learn perl considering there are 10 billio nways to do everything :)
<wrabbit^> wickedpuppy, thankfully none :) After the resinstall yesterday, all has been good.  Got everything running without automatix and I'm very glad
<wickedpuppy> holycow, no no ... ah you didn't get my joke :P
<yarddog> JanKok5, order them for free
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, yup, im going to start supporting a few projects (submitting patches etc), but its just the hardware side im going to find difficult
<harisund> anybody knows how I can get the source of 2.6.15-27-686? The source for this kernel doesn't seem to be in the repos?
<Crippy-Boy> Choice between Nvidia and ATI, only choice is go with the lesser evil
<yarddog> harisund, linux-686
<holycow> wickedpuppy, quite possible, i am quite dense
<holycow> hehe :)
<wrabbit^> I even got my bandwidth shaping all setup with wondershaper
<harisund> yarddog which package do I need to install to get the *source* so I can recompile?
<wrabbit^> very cool and simple command line shaper
<JanKok5> yarddog, yeah, but I wan't something right now :-)
<wickedpuppy> holycow, Crippy-Boy, however there is more than one way to deal with it <-- that was your line :P
<wickedpuppy> wrabbit^, great job :P
<yarddog> harisund, why not use the stock kernel? why compile?
<yarddog> JanKok5, :(
<holycow> yarddog, good qeustion
<freemind> holycow
<sethk> harisund, if the source hasn't made it to the repos yet, nothing you can do, really.
<ChocoCid> because he's using gentoo?
<freemind> whats going on?
<ChocoCid> er... >_>
<freemind> :-)
<holycow> harisund, you do know that the debian/ubuntu kernels are entirely modular? they only load what they need, right?
<ChocoCid> (couldn't help myself)
<holycow> and on the fly
<GoldKeeper> anyone keep getting XML Parsing Error: not well-formed <--- theese sorts of popup errors in firefox ?
<holycow> freemind, watching this dude play through a splawn amp --> http://youtube.com/watch?v=u_DFsM-w-xw
<harisund> yarddog, sethk and holycow the reason I want to compile my kernel is because I want to use ROPE (a programming language for packet filtering, which is done at the kernel level)
<holycow> harisund, ah! cool!
<holycow> that would be the right reason to do so indeed :)
<sethk> harisund, you don't need to appologise for compiling the kernel.   many people don't understand that it is often necessary, but you can't worry about that.
<Crippy-Boy> just use a vanilla kernel :-)
<holycow> what seth said
<sethk> harisund, also, that the modular nature of the kernel is good for the distro people, but bad for the end user
<holycow> well thats wrong
<harisund> sethk, hehe.. not apologizing.. the thing is I knew Ubuntu was meant to be for new users, but didn't think the support channel would be so discouraging to someone who knew what they were doing :( .. t
<holycow> its actually GREAT for users
<oxygene_> what's so bad about it for end users?
<sethk> harisund, by the way, Crippy-Boy may have been kidding but the first thing I do is replace it with the kernel.org kernel.
<holycow> ots just not great for SOME USERS
<sethk> oxygene_, creates the need for initrd file systems.
<harisund> sethk, ah.. makes sense...
<holycow> what you should NEVER do is what seth does
<holycow> lol
<holycow> thats just stupid :)
<Crippy-Boy> sethk, Nope i wasnt kidding, I have a vanilla kernel running
<harisund> besides ChocoCid is right .. I have used Gentoo.. just prefer Ubuntu for its ease... I always recompile what I want .. just not *everything*
<freemind> holycow
<freemind> was very nice to meet you
<holycow> no offense bro but taking a modular kernel and rolling your own makes no sense except in outside use cases like harisunds maybe
<freemind> good bye :) im going to sleep
<holycow> freemind, later
<sethk> Crippy-Boy, me also.
<oxygene_> never had any problems with initrd... probably because the distri always did it for me
<fick> grr... whats the shell command to rename a directory
<freemind> 4:49 am here
<freemind> fyi
<sethk> holycow, if you say so.  Since I'm a kernel and device driver developer, I guess my perspective is a bit different.
<deltab> fick: mv
<oxygene_> fick you rename by moving
<ChocoCid> i thought debian was targeted for developers and ubuntu to the end user?
<holycow> sethk, aha! well i bow before your greatness then :)
<holycow> lol
<holycow> rarely do i meet a kernel hacker
<sethk> holycow, how many bows?  :)
<indigo_> ChocoCid, what kind of developer? :_0
<holycow> dude as many as it takes :) lol
<ChocoCid> uh... any?
<harisund> ChocoCid, in a way yes... but that doesn't mean you can't be a kernel hacker or a developer using Ubuntu as well..
<Brydenn33> how do i change file association with .mp3's? I don't want Amarok to be used anymore. I want XMMS to be used
<ChocoCid> sure, but i thought debian was "better" for developers, in general?
<sethk> ChocoCid, I don't agree with that
<holycow> sethk, debians greatest feature imho is its modular kernel
<harisund> ChocoCid, somehow .. ubuntu has a rep of being a distro meant for 'newbies' and so on... you can do anything on one linux distro that you can on another... atleast that's my opinoi
<ChocoCid> i've never used Debian, but i just thought that was the general intent of both distros
<sethk> holycow, the modular kernel has nothing to do with any distro.
<holycow> that alone allows a noob to really not haveto learn anythiing but just plug stuff in and use it
<sethk> holycow, the kernel is the same on all distros.
<indigoblu> ChocoCid, mmm im fairly new to Debian (long time Gentoo user) but i dont see much difference other than packaging
<ChocoCid> harisund : i'm AWARE of that, but i'm referring to the target of the user
<ChocoCid> *system
<ChocoCid> *distro
<ChocoCid> blarg
<Jordan> Has anyone here had any experience with ubuntu and ATI All in Wonders? Does the tv tuner work easily?
<holycow> sethk, maybe now
<sethk> indigoblu, there isn't any
<holycow> there was a time when this wasn't so of course
<fick> great .... ran make uninstall for ndiswrapper and it trys to remove /lib/modules/2.******/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper (wont its a directory)
<ChocoCid> uh, do sudo apt-get remove ?
<MissLady> I installed Ubuntu on my HDD...I need help to config my USBcableModem... it worked fine and automatically with live-cd. So i did dmesg live-cd vs installation to compare what was different.I saw different things between both modes. Can anyone would help me please ?
<sethk> Jordan, I found that the all in wonder didn't work worth a damn even in windows, let alone other envs.
<indigoblu> holycow, Linux kernel is general....do you mean Ubuntu does modules for everything where Debian you must staticly compile?
<harisund> sethk and holycow there's a package called linux-source-2.6.15 which puts a source.tar.bz2 file in /usr/src (standard kernel source path) .. but I want to know if it is the 2.6.15-27 source or something else?
<sethk> MissLady, on the live cd, do lsmod, and write down the modules that are in use.
<sidny4> ok, what all did I miss?
<sethk> harisund, it's the source for the kernel package with the same number (that is, 2.6.15).
<holycow> indigoblu, no, ubuntu and debian have a totally modular kernel, now seth says that is true of other distros but then i've used debian now for many years so maybe that is the case now
<oxygene_> what harisund asks for is something I'd like to know, too
<sethk> harisund, the minor numbers should match up.
<Jordan> Any recomendations for a budget priced card? My Radeon 9500 finally kicked the bucket
<spuddogg> Whassup everyone
<david_> can someone point me to the repository that has the version that works with ubuntu?
<holycow> harisund, i'll let seth answer the kernel stuff considering what he does :)
<sethk> david_, version of what?
<sidny4> question: dual monitors on an nvidia geforce 7600. I'm currently using TwinView, is there a better way?
<david_> can someone point me to the repository that has the frostwire version that works with ubuntu?
<MissLady> sethk i did lsmod and installed modules who's missing and reboot but nothing worked so i did dmesg to compare and i see now errors in installation
<david_> sorry, i was thinking faster than i was typing
<harisund> sethk, what do you mean by match up?
<harisund> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fick> damn it, all was going fine until i let ubuntu upgrade itself to drapper
<sethk> MissLady, you are ahead of me.  :)
<THX-1138> sethk - no kidding, all-in-wonder was dog slow. took 100mbs of setup files and just plain didn't work as advertised. - ati is second rate.
<harisund> sethk, sorry .. the !kernel output is pretty helpful.. I got most of what I want :)
<sethk> MissLady, I didn't mean to imply that dmesg wasn't a good thing to do, just that lsmod provides useful info also
<sidny4> david_ you can download the ubuntu/debian version from the frostwire website
<spuddogg> fick, are there normally problems upgrading?
<Rulzern> is there a channel for edgy problems?
<Rulzern> on the user end? :p
<ChocoCid> #ubuntu+1
<david_> i tried that but everytime i ran it it would freeze on me
<MissLady> np sethk
<feross> any ops here are ops in ubuntu-es.. can I get unbanned please?
<Rulzern> thanks :)
<sethk> MissLady, when you say errors in installation, what do you mean specifically?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<sidny4> did you receive any error message?
<fick> spudddog, i just started using ubuntu, last night after someone helped me get my broadcom wireless card in my laptop working
<fick> using ndiswrapper, iwconfig and the like
<ChocoCid> someone in here with +o access: please put #ubuntu+1 in the topic for edgy questions :)
<MissLady> sethk USB HC takeover failed! (BIOS/SMM bug)
<spuddogg> fick:  gotcha.  i was going to ask you about upgrading to edgy when it comes out, but n/m :)
<seamus7> hello all.. I have a partition mounted as a directory in / ...... I now realize it would be more convenient to have it mounted in my /home or /home/'user' directory .... can anyone help ... I have a feeling it's a simple process .... thanks
<holycow> there is no point, edgy will be released soon
<david_> sidny ru asking me? if so, no
<sethk> MissLady, hmm, that's nasty.
<MissLady> sethk 0000:00:01.2: Can't reset
<THX-1138> fick - if you have trouble "configuring network devices" CTRL+C to continue booting. -
<sidny4> yeah, ok
<sidny4> hmm
<THX-1138> Hi cafuego
<holycow> lol, you guys realize you have a kernel hacker answering module questions?
<holycow> at last you get some reliable advice :)
<fick> edgy? oh dear, dosent sound like a nice release :)
<holycow> lol
<MissLady> sethk ohci_hcd 0000:00:01.2: init 0000:00:01.2 fail, -16
<MissLady> ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:01.2 failed with error -16
<sethk> MissLady, you might try unloading and reloading the main usb module, which might be uhci
<sidny4> david_ does it lock up the whole system
<SpudDogg> fick: you dont like what you see with edgy?
<Fackamato> which is the edgy eft channel?
<fick> i dont like the name :)
<THX-1138> fick - warty warthog the first release was feared. - lol
<SpudDogg> fick: i see, lol.
<MissLady> sethk ok but how to unload ?
<sethk> MissLady, rmmod
<oxygene_> Fackamato, #ubuntu+1
<sethk> MissLady, it won't let you unload, without unloading things that depend on it first.
<Crippy-Boy> i can just immagine that, talking to a tutor
<Crippy-Boy> 'i have warty'
<Fackamato> oxygene_: thanks
<sethk> MissLady, so you would have to rmmod a bunch of stuff.
<Crippy-Boy> I have a feeling the response would envolve 'doctor'
<fick> it reminds me of how i feel everytime i let a linux distrubution update itself.......and as usual that feeling was warranted
<pike_> seamus7: what sort of partition is it? ntfs, fat32?
<gtl> is there a ubuntu64 channel?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<THX-1138> Crippy-Boy: yes, me too. (wipes the shiny silver drink coaster dry.)
<seamus7> pike_:ext3
<MissLady> sethk: k thx :)
<fick> hence, which is why i am now sadly in xp.....
<sethk> MissLady, you might do a considerable amount of work and end up back exactly where you are at this moment
<david_> no, not the whole system. Just that program. I use xkill to shut it down
<holycow> fick, lol
<pike_> seamus7: ah. right now does it automount on bootup?
<sethk> MissLady, it's worth trying, but it isn't odds on.
<holycow> fick, you need a sense of humour first :)  its just a name
<HateMS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<holycow> whenever i think 'micorosfot windows xp' i just get chills at how lifeless that corporate crap is
<SpudDogg> What IRC client is everyone using?
<unfknblvbl> gaim
<ChocoCid> xchat
<oxygene_> dito
<Crippy-Boy> xp is good, infact all os's are good
<david_> konversation
<THX-1138> holycow - onthenet pro home version
<seamus7> sethk: i have two hard drives .... all ext3 ... one partition / ... one partition /home ....  and then this one as a directory under / .... yes they all automount
<fick> i was hoping to switch, due to the fact that i dont really trust windows xp..... but it seems that all these update managers have a habit of making linux distrubutions more unstable than xp....
<elkbuntu> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<SpudDogg> Has anyone ever used irssi?
<holycow> as for upgrading a distro ... well ya know i've yet to see any proprietary upgrade path that was remotely close to workeable
<ChocoCid> <Crippy-Boy> xp is good, infact all os's are good  <-- windows ME says no
<unfknblvbl> haha
<ChocoCid> i've used irssi
<holycow> all os's are NOT good heh
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<Crippy-Boy> Os's create competition for each other and bring innovations which benifits us (the end user)
<ChocoCid> XP is fine, really
<holycow> some are better at some things than others but man, winders needs to be rewritten from scratch
<elkbuntu> can this OS comparison discussion please go elsewhere?
<fick> i really dont like xp but at least when it updates, itself i know it will reboot and come up working
<pike_> seamus7: if they are automounting all you should have to do is sudo gedit /etc/fstab and change the mount point to whatever directory you've made under /home
<seamus7> pike_: oops I used the wrong nick there ... sorry
<holycow> fick, actually i have the opposite experience with xp
<fick> now, xp is not fine
<ChocoCid> XP was actually a large leap forward, but vista looks to be going the other way
<fick> no, xp is not fine
<holycow> fick i run several hunder machines we actually DON'T UPDATE
<ChocoCid> well, ok, xp has drm issues and stuff, and it's not free
<holycow> i cannot tell you how many times an xp update has borked the entire install
<fick> xp is something i run with a certain amount of paranoia
<holycow> its infact total shit
<THX-1138> SpudDogg: Yes, occasionally google irssi help-full.html
<yarddog> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holycow> for something that we paid for
<SpudDogg> ChocoCid: free is always good :)
<seamus7> pike_: so it's no problem to mount one partition in a directory within a separate partition?
<pike_> seamus7: nope
<fick> whereas a update soultion is a linux distrubtion seems like utter suicide
<Crippy-Boy> jeez, and people still refuse to contemplate how competition between os's benefit everyone, sad times :(
<holycow> on the other hand with linux, i can GUARANTEE it will come up .. .notably because i know that even if there is a problem i can actually fix it instead of try and search for the latest weirdass patch and hotfix from a company that cannot get their head out of their ass
<fick> i mean in a linux distrubtion
<ChocoCid> sure, but i'd rather get a computer with XP preinstalled than a computer with, uh, pretty much any other windows install :P
<seamus7> pike_: thanks i'll give it a go.
<holycow> ChocoCid, thats not saying much
<holycow> you can get crap in a bag or crap in a box, crap in a box is still crap
<fick> i just let ubuntu update itself from badger to drapper...and now ndiswrapper donsent work
<holycow> fick, lol dude
<holycow> fick, try this comparison then?
<holycow> take win98 and upgrade that to 2000 using an upgrade dis
<holycow> or
<DBO> holycow, fick, you guys are getting off topic
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, if there was only 1 os, where do you think we'd be now?
<holycow> upgrade win2k to winxp using an upgrade disk
<DBO> join #ubuntu-offtopic please =)
<holycow> or when vista comes out I DARE YOU to upgrade from your xp
<oxygene_> fick, try upgrading to edgy, maybe it'll start working again ;)
<holycow> i dare you
<holycow> *cough*
<ChocoCid> Crippy-Boy : using linux with 300 distros, like today
<asdef> hi there, excuseme, how do i compile things using gcc-3.4 instead than default one ?
<holycow> if you think one shitty little driver interface is too big for you to handle
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, MS is a shit company with shit business models, but they bring alot to the table for others, as do others with ms
<holycow> oh boy, you really don't know what you hav ecomming :)
<yarddog> !language
<holycow> hehe
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fick> i then downloaded the latest version and found that make uninstall script dosent work
<sidny4> fick, is it a broadcomm adapter?
<HateMS> ok I need ANY grub help, this is freaking retarded
<fick> btw my cd drive on my laptop is DEAD, so i can burn iso's
<asdef> hi there, excuseme, how do i compile things using gcc-3.4 instead than default one ?
<holycow> Crippy-Boy, well you can look at the ms glass as half full, i cannot but look at it as half empty considering all the bad things they do behind the scenes
<THX-1138> FOSS competition forced an early release of ie7
<fick> i can only access the hd from within vmware
<yarddog> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<SpudDogg> HateMS: what's goin on man?
<Se7h> could some one help me on the webcam ?
<DBO> yarddog?
<Se7h> (edgy)
<holycow> fick, its perfectly cool if you like windows and want to use it.  i'm not bashing you at all dude :)
<Madpilot> yarddog?
<sidny4> fick, is it a broadcomm adapter?
<yarddog> DBO, offtopic, language abuse
<asdef> hi there, excuseme, how do i compile things using gcc-3.4 instead than default one ?
<Crippy-Boy> holycow, and the good things?
<DBO> holycow, please stop the offtopic conversation, you too Crippy-Boy
<HateMS> spuddogg, put Vista on, took GRUB out of MBR, now i've been going through every way I can find to get GRUB back and nothings working
<holycow> fick, i really think that you don't have a proper frame of reference and enough experience to conclude that upgrading a distro is hard and upgrading windows is easy :)
<fick> i wish that linux-distrubtions had a sort of vmware mode, so you could load your linux in windows without screwing up your X Settings etc....
<asdef> hi there, excuseme, how do i compile things using gcc-3.4 instead than default one ?
<Tokenbad> holycow, found xchat plugin that works for posting now playing in xmms...thanks for your help
<Crippy-Boy> Im not saying its great and we should all switch, i just think the more os competition there is the more new shiny toys we have.
<holycow> Tokenbad, no prob
<SpudDogg> HateMS: well, you can add and remove things from your grub menu at /boot/grub/menu.lst    maybe you just need to add your Vista MBR there?
<holycow> fick, what does that questio neven mean?
<Tokenbad> also installed the xchat-xsys plugin..that one is cool
<asdef> hi there, excuseme, how do i compile things using gcc-3.4 instead than default one ?
<oxygene_> asdef: well, use the gcc-3.4 binary
<pike_> fick: heh you could run everyting in vservers
<holycow> you can instlal linux on vmware on top of windows of course so ... ?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<HateMS> spuddogg, booting into Vista isnt the problem, it boots in there automatically, I want to be able to get into Ubuntu
<oxygene_> or set the CC environment variable to the apropriate path
<THX-1138> Okay, all interested in windows chat move to #ubuntu-off topic and take a drink each time someone says trojan
<HateMS> spuddogg, i'm in the live cd now
<asdef> oxygene_: i've both gcc-4.0 and gcc-3.4 installed
<darkaura> holycow ubuntu installs the 386 kernel by default I run a intel pentium m 2 ghz is there any benifit in installing the 686 kernel?
<asdef> oxygene_: but when i compile things, it uses gcc-4.0
<Crippy-Boy> HateMS, boot to the live cd and do a grub-install
<FAERRLUQ> aguante ubuntu!
<fick> hmm, you know i was hoping to run windows in linux instead of the other way around :)
<SpudDogg> HateMS: I also have learned that it helps exponentially to install your Ubuntu last...it seems to be really nice to other os's mbr.  How to manage grub from Windows, I have NO idea at all.
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<holycow> darkaura, yes, it can access maximum ram available for your system, 386 can only acces 786 megs ram
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<FAERRLUQ> who speak spanish?????!!!!!
<holycow> fick, you can, vmware again
<harisund> Can someone tell me what's the latest kernel in the repos right now for the 2.6.15 kernel?
<Madpilot> !es
<holycow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<harisund> I mean, the minor version number?
<oxygene_> asdef,  a lot of makefiles read the CC or CXX environment variable
<FAERRLUQ> gracias
<darkaura> okay I got a fresh install of ubuntu how would I go about installing the 686 kernel
<fick> this is what i get for having one of those broadcom bcm4318 cards
<Madpilot> harisund, looks like 2.6.15-27-386
<holycow> de nada
<HateMS> spuddogg, yeah I have, i've used Ubuntu about a year and always put it on last when I was doing that, but I took XP off and put Vista (while leaving ubuntu) which is why
<holycow> darkaura, apt-cache search kernel 686
<sidny4> vmware works pretty well if you want to run one Os within another OS, problem is that it eats ram
<harisund> Madpilot, ah ok .. the Ubuntu wiki says 2.6.17 is in the repos, but I coulnd't find it (atleast not in the official repos)
<holycow> install the one that looks right for your system
<sidny4> for breakfast
<asdef> oxygene_: thanks
<asdef> oxygene_: i'm trying to compile L4/Iguana, it uses 'scons' instead of make
<oxygene_> asdef: it depends on what you want to compile
<Se7h> could some one help me on the webcam ? (edgy)
<HateMS> spuddogg, I ran grub-install, now what
<THX-1138> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<SpudDogg> fick: have you installed ndisgtk for the handy GUI for ndiswrapper?
<asdef> i successfully compiled it on a debian at univ, but i'm failing here on ubuntu
<oxygene_> asdef: you could always change the /usr/bin/gcc-symlink
<asdef> because the gcc version is too advanced
<craigbass1976> I've looked aroudn the desktop for a couple days now and can't find how to shut off the login sound in KDE.  I stopped the drum at the login screen, but not the sound that palys once KDE is finished firing up.  Anyone know how?
<oxygene_> asdef, but I wouln't do it without trying the other things first
<fick> eek, i may disconnect due to war-roaming :)
<SpudDogg> HateMS: i have no idea man...i only know how to add things to the list, really.  you said before that you needed ANY grub help.  sorry i couldnt be more help to you.
<holycow> craigbass1976, #kubuntu might be a good place to try also, they are kden fanatics
<HateMS> spuddogg, well what did grub-install just do, I just ran it and it did something and then closed
<holycow> fick, i will add one last thing to what you said
<asdef> oxygene_: if i remember well there's a script that changes the default gcc version
<craigbass1976> holycow, Ahh, didn't realize there was a special room.
<asdef> but i don't remember it
<holycow> fick, you are totally right in feeling what you feel right now, its all cool
<SpudDogg> HateMS: honestly, i have no idea
<SpudDogg> HateMS: brb
<darkaura> can I install the new kernel through Synaptic Package Manager
<HateMS> My Ubuntu partition is lost foreverrrr!
<THX-1138> darkaura: yes
<fick> thank you, mr psycologist, get you help me some drugs from mr. pharmacist :)
<holycow> fick, but from experience in coaching people into linux world, i have noticed that once you learn why things are the way they are, one you kinda 'get it' you cannot go back to ms, in comparison its just a piece of junk
<pike_> darkaura: you can just type sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 if you want
<holycow> fick, maybe one day :) were here to help if you wanna muck about
<ChocoCid> holycow :  correct you are
<dream> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my printer. i tried add printer and it doesnt recognize it
<fick> holycow, i been coming back to linux for years
<asdef> oxygene_: gcc-config maybe
<fick> holycow, i feel that if my cd drive wasnt dead on my laptop, this would be a lot easier
<holycow> fick, sure, maybe one day we will have 'linux ready hardware' wher eyou can go down to the store and buy a system preinstalled for you and certified
<holycow> fick, maybe one day we will have enough clout to get that going, so that when you dist upgrade you don't haveto fight  with proprietary drivers
<THX-1138> compare the simplicity of adding themes to Ubuntu with a redmond WA adware filled windowblinds
<oxygene_> asdef, I don't know gcc-config. but ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc will do it, too
<fick> holycow: i get the feeling that ms themselves are to blame for the lack of drivers for linux.....( well i suspect)
<feross> dream: tried the printer util under system>admin>printing?
<holycow> fick, for now perhaps we can't live up to your requirements and thats cool too, hard to make everyone happy but i'll try to answer question anyway
<darkaura> its probibly best for me to install the new kernel before I install the Ubuntu Nvidia drivers right?
<holycow> fick, in so much as hardware manufacturers have  been trained to be lazy and selfish yes
<dream> yes feross i did
<ChocoCid> well
<ChocoCid> i think ms probably gives them a kickback
<SkramX> at setup i forgot to put in a resolution which I want to use now... how do I add it?
<dream> feross i am restarting the computer cause hoping maybe it will recognize the printer
<THX-1138> feross: Did you select "smb" windows printer?
<holycow> fick, the  unfortunate sideffect of ms dominance is that consumers are also trained to think wrong about computers
<sidny4> is twinview the only way to use dual monitors on an nvidia card?
<pike_> darkaura: if you install nivida from repos do it however you want but if you use the nvidia.sh install then yes
<THX-1138> nvm
<THX-1138> !xinerama
<feross> dream: is it an hp printer, there's a util specific for hp's.
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<fick> basically, at the end of the day....linux will have a much better chance of kicking windows arse when it updates work better.....
<holycow> consumers now think of computers like products like toasters.  a computer isn't a product its a process.  consumers need to understand that they haveto manage a process they cannot buy a computer like a toaster
<fick> and i hope it is very soon......
<holycow> but oh well thats now, tommorrow is another day
<darkaura> sorry I just want to get this right this time
<dream> feross, its a brother printer
<Unity> whats the idea with ALSA? total linux newbie over here, i remember i install ubuntu before and no sound worked at all, then went to install realtek driver and it didn't seem to work, summin to do with ALSA or something, but on this install it all seems to work automatically, & says shutting down alsa when i shut down, so not really sure, oh well, lol.
<elkbuntu> fick, holycow **** can the offtopic talk PLEASE go to #ubuntu-offtopic, or given the subject of your discussion atm, to ##off-topic ****
<holycow> sidny4, now you can use xinerama but twinview with nvidia is far better
<fick> elkbuntu...is that a bot......
<elkbuntu> fick, no
<darkaura> brb
<deadly_venom> holycow:  I've got last question. Whenever I plug my usb hdd into my  Ubuntu, The motor of my hdd is running BUT it doesn't show in my Ubuntu Desktop, any idea ?
<sidny4> ok
<feross> dream: ok, well that could be a chore. You might have to just use a lexmark or hp driver. anything on G about that?
<elkbuntu> fick, but various people have said this to you all about a dozen times, and you've ignored every instance
<holycow> i beg to differ, elkbuntu is some very clever ai
<fick> it seems everytime i am critical of windoze, i get some crap from elkbuntu......
<holycow> i bet elkbuntu is written in lisp
<THX-1138> holycow - has good advice twinview creates two seperate spaces. xinerama one wide desk
<sidny4> deadly_venom, you probably have to mount the drive
<holycow> >_<
<fick> i mean am critical of linux
<elkbuntu> fick, holycow. grow up, and take the talk out of the SUPPORT channel
<holycow> fick, absolutely, that is its greatest strength
<fick> no, elk only you have said it multiple times
<sidny4> how do you mean two separate spaces?
<elkbuntu> this is a support channel, not a random discussion channel
<deadly_venom> sidny4: How do I know if it's /dev/sda6 or /dev/sda5 ?
<anon32> how do I change my MTU?
<fick> by discussing issues with ubantu, we will spawn support questions and maybe even solutions .....
<hondje> anon32: sudo ifconfig mtu #, where # is the MTU
<Gierke> anyone wanna help me install ndiswrapper from source :(
<holycow> elkbuntu, i challenge your definition of tech support
<sidny4> deadly_venom, it could be either one, try mounting both and see if you can access it
<holycow> i submit that everything i've said so far actualy IS UBUNTU SUPPORT
<elkbuntu> fick, all you're doing is making alot of other stuff that the confused people here have to wade through to find answers to the questions they asked
<Madpilot> fick, holycow - drop it. Last warning: Off topic chat goes to #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel. Not, repeat not, here.
<fick> gierke....good luck i just tried
<deadly_venom> sidny4:  that was just an example, what if it was IDE HDD .. and if it was /dev/hda4/5/6/7/8/9 ;s
<anon32> no such device
<holycow> framing specific issues in a general perspective sometimes helps users to picture how this stuff works
<holycow> Madpilot, go away, i'm not really interested in what you haveto say
<yarddog> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<hondje> anon32: maybe ifconfig eth0 mtu # then
<sidny4> ide is hda, usb, scsi, SATA is usually sda
<ghostshadow189> s1 help me pls , i installed icewm with "sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf iceme" . after that , i loged out and choosed icewm session . but unfornately , it didnt display anything , like toolbar , start menu , etc . it just displayed a blue desktop  . i also tried ctrl+alt+esc and i saw window list , so that mean maybe i installed icewm successfully , but still there're some mistake ?
<fick> you know thats funny,,,, ndiswrapper problems are what bought me here
<darkaura> 10 min for updates to take place then I can install video card properly
<anon32> hondje, that's better
<sidny4> if it's the only usb, scsi, or SATA, it should be sda1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> fick, then discuss ndiswrapper, not MS philosophy or other tangents
<Amaranth> sidny4: It's much less confusing in edgy, everything is s<something>
<anon32> whoa, this wallpaper from Wikipedia rules (yea, kinda a newbie comment)
<sidny4> ic, I haven't tried edgy yet
<Amaranth> anon32: The tree?
<fick> by discussing my issues with how it came about, i am violating the rules, intresting......maybe if i was a good little linux user and was critcal of it as well as windows you would not be complaining...bye
<fick> i find another dist.
<Amaranth> sidny4: My cdrom drive is scd0, for example.
<oxygene_> lol
<deadly_venom> sidny4: First i would create a mount point, by typing -> sudo /mnt/usb ... next, i would mount the driver (Assuming it's sda1),, then i would type mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb , correct?
<anon32> Amaranth, no... it's from Wikipedia
<hondje> deadly_venom: You'd want a mkdir in there I think :)
<SkramX> how do I add more resolution options?
<SkramX> *shrug*
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deadly_venom> hondje: oh ya, sorry! Thanks.
<sidny4> yeah, sudo mkdir /mnt/usb
<hondje> :-)
<SkramX> Amaranth: thanks
<anon32> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Alpamayo.jpg
<SkramX> ill loook at that
<SkramX> thanks
<deadly_venom> sidny4: But my usb hdd isn't ntfs, and it's fat32 .. still go with vfat ?
<Amaranth> anon32: ah, nice
<anon32> too bad that place'll be gone in a year because of global warming
<hondje> vfat for fat32, ntfs for NTFS :)
<sidny4> yeah, maybe try it without the vfat, justt mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb and if that doesn't work throw in the vfat
* anon32 is mirroring http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_featured_desktop_backgrounds
<sidny4> sometimes it'll pick up the partition type automatically
<anon32> which may take a while since I'm on dialup
<Consty> Do most with a AMD64 run the 64 bit version of Ubuntu, or do they run the 32 bit because of problems ?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've an error when i click on show desktop button , it told me error : Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.
<harisund> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild <--- this page has this line: The stock Ubuntu configs are located in debian/config/ARCH/ where ARCH is the architecture you are building for. In this directory are several files. The config file is the base for all targets in that architecture"" But I am not able to find any of those files, can someone help me?
<THX-1138> Do i need ESSID for an open access point?
<Amaranth> THX-1138: Yeah, it's how you associate with the access point.
<hondje> Consty: Most people run 32 bit so that things like flash and media codecs work
<deadly_venom> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<THX-1138> Amaranth - Would Linksys be best? - suggestion?
<hondje> Consty: If you're not planning on using it as a desktop or plan to address huge amts of memory, 64 bit is probably the way to go....so depends on what you do  :)
<zOrK> um..
<Amaranth> THX-1138: You're looking to buy a wireless router?
<sidny4> THX-1138, you need to tell the computer what network to connect to, so yes, you would need to specify the ESSID
<hantu> deadly_venom: dmesg after you plugged in the usb device.. and check which dev it triggered.
<zOrK> Wireless does not works on my HP pavilion :(
<zOrK> I've tried everything.
<Consty> thanks
<zOrK> from  ndiswrapper to setup it manually through the network-admin package.
<RedRose> I want to run a server, but am caught as to which OS to use. I'm not going to use Win, i can say that, but my main Question is, Linux, BSD, or Solaris?
<sidny4> well, WRT54GL is supposed to be pretty good, and it even has linux software running it
<THX-1138> Amaranth - spare machine iso torrents and open acces
<ChocoCid> zOrK : do you have a broadcom wireless card?
<zOrK> what can I do?
<zOrK> ummm
<zOrK> let
<hondje> RedRose: I'd say go with what you know :)
<seamus7> pike_: you still there?
<Amaranth> THX-1138: anything will do
<hondje> especially if it's in production
<harisund> Any kernel developers in here? Or atleast someone who has compiled a Ubuntu kernel? please?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, you could tail -f /var/log/messages to see what usb device comes up when turning on your usb drive
<ChocoCid> type lspci
<Amaranth> THX-1138: I'd stay away from netgear and linksys though.
<RedRose> hondje:I know them all
<zOrK> yes ch
<elkbuntu> RedRose, you're in a linux channel. we're most likely going to say linux :)
<zOrK> yes ChocoCid
<zOrK> it is.
<ChocoCid> yeah, figured
<ChocoCid> dapper, breezy, what?
<feross> RedRose: I run ubuntu server, works great and it has support for the next 6 years :)
<THX-1138> Amaranth sidny Thanks guys
<zOrK> Broadcom 802
<zOrK> dapper..
<ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<hondje> RedRose: Well, if you want my useless opinion, I'd use solaris then
<ChocoCid> have fun, it's a pain in the ass
<zOrK> ok
<zOrK> thank
<elkbuntu> feross, no, 5.. well 4.5 now
<zOrK> it is?
<ChocoCid> blame broadcom for being proprietary instead of open
<sidny4> Amaranth, what router do you recommend?
<THX-1138> Amaranth - it's RaLink 2500 series - native driver.
<hondje> But I'm fond of throwing debian on things I don't want to spend a lot of time maintaining...like my personal webserver, etc
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, you could also add the disk mounter applet to your gnome-panel and mount it from there
<ChocoCid> you can't use ndiswrapper for broadcom
<feross> elkbuntu: details details.. I'm trying to make a sale here ;)
<Amaranth> sidny4: Well, my Belkin works alright.
<elkbuntu> feross, lol
<ChocoCid> broacom requires some proprietary driver
<ChocoCid> which you can likely get.... blah
<sidny4> yeah
<Amaranth> sidny4: But you don't want to buy the cheapest one, they're really small and get really hot.
<sidny4> I have a d-link that I'm pretty fond of
<ChocoCid> i'm *hoping* that him leaving was due to rebooting in windows to grab the driver :\
<sidny4> I've configured a few belkins, the cheap kind, not sure how long they lasted though, configured and ran :D
<THX-1138> cafuego i think it was had a patch/binary for broadcom
<sidny4> you can use broadcomm with ndiswrapper, you just nee to disable the broadcomm43xx that comes with dapper
<FAERRLUQ> paraguay fiu fiu!
<THX-1138> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sidny4> anybody ever use lirc?
<ChocoCid> lost irc?
<SkramX> i have two  monitors resolutions i use.. sometimes on my laptop's lcd (1024x768) and sometimes my 19" lcd of 1280x1024 is this possible?
<SkramX> *sigh*
<sidny4> nope, linus infrared client
<SeraVitae> hi there, anyone might have a link to setting up a vnc server on ubuntu/gnome?
<sidny4> linux*
<ChocoCid> then my answer is no :P
<ChocoCid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<sidny4> !putty
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SeraVitae> its just over lan
<morodock> anyone know where to find latest vmware for ubuntu reposititory? when I run player, it tell me there is a new version, but that's the latest from my synaptic repos
<morodock> or is it now out yet?
<Unity> anyone know if call of duty 2 multiplayers possible on cadega ?
<morodock> now - not
<FAERRLUQ> el chanchon!
<madorb> hey, i'm trying to install, but the installer doesn't let me partition or install to /dev/hdf... any ideas anyone?
<feross> SeraVitae: uh uh.. I have one that uses himachi and vnc ... interested?
<deadly_venom> sorry for the delay hondje..
<deadly_venom> [17182842.460000]  usb 2-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and addres s 27
<madorb> it only provides /dev/[hda|hdb] 
<deadly_venom> there!\
<sidny4> madorb, do you have 6 hard drives?
<feross> SeraVitae: oh, I guess if it's over lan no need for VPN
<SeraVitae> yeah
<SeraVitae> ill just follow the server instructions
<seamus7> Hi all ... I'm trying to move a partition from a directory under / to a directory under /home/'user' .... it's an ext3 partition ... I edited the mountpoint in fstab to point to a different directory and restarted my computer but it doesn't seemed to have taken ... anyone available to help? pike_ still there?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, it should be followed by something like "SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)"
<madorb> 3 hds
<sidny4> ok, so that means you have /dev/hda, hdb, hdc
<sidny4> which partition is it on which drive?
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  [17182847.504000]  sd 240:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, I use the disk mounter applet so I see the icon for the disk when it is connected and I can mount it from there easily
<madorb> well, for whatever reason it read them in as hda, hdb, hdf
<madorb> no clue why
<sidny4> hmm, ok, how are you trying to install?
<madorb> dev/hdf has what i want to install to
<pike_> seamus7: if you sudo mount -a  You get errors?
<Axe_> how do I make a shortcut to a folder on the desktop
<madorb> standard installer
<sidny4> throughthe live CD?
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  [17182847.504000]  sd 240:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000
<hyperstream> how can i make alsa choose my nvidia onboard over my pci soundblaster?
<feross> Axe_: right click create launcher
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, well. that's strange
<hyperstream> as its primary output
<robert_> bah, wtf- V4L keeps making apps freeze
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  maybe, mine is not scsi
<robert_> V4L2 won't work at all
<mikewinsdesk> Is there somewheres where I can read to setup different groups of users on different virtual servers for proftpd in webmin
<seamus7> pike_: do i need to change to a different directory in the terminal before using that command?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, my usb drive is a simple eide-drive via usb
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  i got this also -> [17182847.504000]  sd 240:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000
<pike_> seamus7: nope it just mounts everything in fstab
<deadly_venom> oxygene_: I got this also -> [17182847.504000]  sd 240:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000
<seamus7> pike_: oh ok let me try
<oxygene_> i get it
<seamus7> pike_: no error messages
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, do you use a usb hub or maybe a long usb cable?
<pike_> seamus7: what directory did you set it to mount to exactly? like /home/username/something ?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, try another usb port, too
<jerrcs> hi, my /lib /usr/lib and /var/lib folders a HUGE, is there anyway to reduce the space used by them?
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  My hdd and my ubuntu box is both connected with a usb.
<seamus7> pike_: that did it ... the partition is now showing up properly in the directory I pointed to in fstab .... Thanks!
<madorb> i'll try the alternate installer, thanks all
<seamus7> pike_: i thought rebooting would do what your command did .... no?
<darkaura> when I create a folder to share on my computer my friend who is using windows can see me and access my computer but when he goes to view the folder it asks for an user name a password
<pike_> seamus7: np maybe the entry in fstab is higher than your home dir partition? might put it at the bottom
<rixth> Is there a KHTML-based browser for gnome?
<SeraVitae> Okay i have the VNC server running now.
<deadly_venom> oxygene_: [17183568.188000]  scsi249 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<deadly_venom> [17183568.188000]  usb-storage: device found at 41
<deadly_venom> [17183568.188000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<SeraVitae> but i didn't see in vnc.conf or any options, what the port for VNC was.
<SeraVitae> ?
<seamus7> pike_: yeah it is
<rob> darkaura: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking-introduction.html
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, you can use  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for the whole log
<rob> there are a few pages
<pike_> seamus7: thats the only thing i could think of if home hadnt mounted yet and it tried to mount the other partition first but it couldnt find the directory
<hondje> rixth: No, but there's a gtk-webkit thing on sourceforge
<SuperQ> does anyone know where mkinitramfs gets it's hints about / being a raid device?
<SuperQ> (/dev/md0 == raid1)
<rob> rixth: just use konqueror?
<rixth> rob, eehhh but KDE apps don't fit in with gnome
<feross> SeraVitae: try lsof -i | grep LISTEN
<mikewinsdesk> why when i change the directory to /home instead of /home/FTP-shared in proftpd does is refuse my connection, otherwise when its set to /home/FTP-shared it works fine, I was using this tutorial to set it up http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=proftpd , but now I want to set it up for virtual ftp servers
<deadly_venom> oxygene_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25944/
<ChocoCid> kde apps work fine on gnome
<rob> rixth: sure they do, if you spend the time to configure the themes correctly
<SuperQ> hrm
<Arafangion> My touchpad is too dang sensitive - how do i fix this?
<GoldKeeper> hmm
<ChocoCid> many of the KDE apps are *redundant* with gnome apps
<ChocoCid> which means it's pointless to have both
<GoldKeeper> i cant compile in ubuntu ?
<rob> umm kioslaves are nice though
<rob> ubotu: tell GoldKeeper about buildessential
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dual> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with gaim, 1.5.1cvs,  one one of my MSN accounts it just completely quits after it logs on. I'm even able to see the buddy list (for less than a second)
<rob> bah
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, looks like a hardware problem
<Madpilot> GoldKeeper, install build-essential
<GoldKeeper> k
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, try plugging the drive in another usb port
<seamus7> pike_: would you happen to know what the error message means in my fstab file for my / partition under the column 'options' ... specifically it says   'defaults,errors=remount-ro'
<GoldKeeper> that really should be standard
<Arafangion> Dual: If it's a problem with the version of gaim that comes with Ubuntu, fine, but if it's a problem with a non-default version of gaim, why don't you ask the gaim folks?
<Se7h> could some one help me on the webcam spca5 driver? (edgy)
<SeraVitae> feross - okay that worked
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: It _is_ standard.
<SeraVitae> now um
<Dual> it came with ubuntu
<rob> GoldKeeper: it's the source of much debate, its on the cd though
<nex_> howdy everyone
<SeraVitae> the VNC server window..
<GoldKeeper> i mean its no big deal
<SeraVitae> it uh... looks nothing like what's on the server right now.
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: Infact, every single debian and debian-derived distro does it the same way.
<billi_> 1231
<GoldKeeper> ubuntu is awsome
<GoldKeeper> but
<Dual> Arafangion: it did come installed with ubuntu
<SuperQ> nevermind.. I figured it out.. mdadm comes with the scripts stuff
<SuperQ> *sigh*
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  same thing! :( .. Let me check the BIOS Setting
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: Mac OS X also requires explicit installation for their developer tools.
<ChocoCid> right now i have kmine open next to the mines for GNOME
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, does the drive work on other machines?
<SeraVitae> what the hell..
<feross> SeraVitae: oh, it probably started a twm session
<ChocoCid> and really the only difference is the game/settings toolbar
<pike_> seamus7: im not sure of the specifics of how it works but it would then mount / as read only if there was a problem for instance if you needed root access to a comp you didnt know the password you could edit grub and type init=/bin/sh in the options then it would boot to a root shell but / would be read only you would then have to mount -o remount,rw /
<deadly_venom> oxygene_: Yup, It is working in my Windows Machine, perfectly.
<SeraVitae> feross - it's got a black hatched backround and one terminal window
<GoldKeeper> hmm maybe im not using the add/remove programs thing rite
<GoldKeeper> is there a package for ruby ?
<ChocoCid> (other than the fact that kmine in general looks like something out of an old-as-heck version of windows, which is my opinion of KDE in general so meh)
<feross> SeraVitae: yeah, SeraVitae twm, twm SeraVitae
<SeraVitae> i was sorta hoping i could get access to the existing gnome session i had running.
<rob> GoldKeeper: should be :)
<GoldKeeper> it doesnt find one
<SeraVitae> like the windows version of vnc
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, do you have another cable to test?
<rob> GoldKeeper: try searching with: apt-cache search ruby
<DualCortex> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with gaim, 1.5.1cvs,  one one of my MSN accounts it just completely quits after it logs on. I'm even able to see the buddy list (for less than a second) anyone got any ideas on what may be causing the problem? Could it be a character from my buddies's nicknames?
<darkaura> brb probibly with more questions
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  let me check..
<myk3> hello
<myk3> im trying to setup ubuntu on a compaq presario 1200 (12XL505) but i cant fine the propper sync ranges for the lcd where can i find thesE?
<myk3> i cna run x but it only uses about 60% of the screen
<rob> GoldKeeper: you will probably want ruby1.6
<SeraVitae> myk3 - graphics card problems. happens on mine too
<myk3> if i try to auto detect it fails and x doesnt boot
<rob> GoldKeeper: or ruby1.9
<Arafangion> myk3: Alternatively, try a different graphics driver (if available), or a specific resolution.
<feross> SeraVitae: you have to fanagle the config files in .vnc tell it to execute gnome-session or similar. Can't rememeber exactly. Should be fairly easy to find on net.
<myk3> i tried to use the trident but it would boot
<lemonsCC> hello all
<seamus7> pike_: so that sounds like that 'options' parameter is an intended parameter .... i thought (as a newbie) that it might be an indication of some sort of error
<myk3> so now im useing vesa
<myk3> and it boots x but only for 60% on the screen
<myk3> kinda like a bad res
<pike_> seamus7: mine has same entry
<usux> hi
<usux> ubuntu linux is basically shit
<myk3> but if i comment out the lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (horizontal and vertical) it will use slightly more on the screen
<seamus7> pike_: lol ... great now i don't have to obsess about that anymore ... thanks lol
<hondje> usux: That's a topic more suited to #ubuntu-offtopic
* pike_ hugs usux 
<hondje> This is a support channel
<pike_> feel the love man
<pike_> ;p
<lemonsCC> Question:  I have totem setup to do all the "restricted" formats on firefox, but can't play embedded mp3s.  Is there anyway to play them without messing up my current (totem) plugins?
<usux> awsome new ubuntu site wowomg.com
<myk3> when i try to use the trident driver it fails
<myk3> what other driver can i use
<myk3> besides vesa
<myk3> ?>
<myk3> and vga
<Arafangion> myk3: vesa is extremely generic.
<myk3> i know
<myk3> and it works 60%
<Arafangion> myk3: What vga chipset do you have?
<liquidsilence> stupid wowomg.com
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, I have to leave now. If using another port and cable (and avoiding usb hubs) doesn't help, it could be that either your pc's usb ports are defect or the harddrive itself
<liquidsilence> neverrrr
<myk3> trident
<myk3> ummm
<Arafangion> myk3: No, not "60%", your screen is simply stating the largest "vesa" resolution it can handle, and displaying that.
<myk3> o ok
<MotorCityMadMan> if i change my dns server in the resolv.conf file can ?/do you need to restart(shell Command to do so) or just saving the file works ?
<liquidsilence> hey usux, YOU SUCKS
<myk3> so it was at 1024x768
<deadly_venom> oxygene_: what do you use ?
<deadly_venom> gnome-volume-manager ?
<myk3> so can i up it one more?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, what do you mean?
<pike_> MotorCityMadMan: just saving works
<deadly_venom> what applet do you use? to maange to usb drives ?
<Arafangion> myk3: It's highly likely that your screen can't be fully utilized using only vesa resolutions - let me guess, you have a "wide" screen?
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, the disk mounter applet
<MotorCityMadMan> pike_: nice, ty
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, but your problem is on a lower level
<Arafangion> myk3: Which laptop do you have? (And how old is it?)
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, the kernel has problems to communicate with the drive without problems
<deadly_venom> what is the cmd for disk mounter applet ... apt-get install what? I wajnt to give it atry
<Arafangion> usux didn't last lon.
<Arafangion> *long
<Arafangion> Hello_Kitty__: You *suck* at Utopia!
<Arafangion> Hello_Kitty__: Seriously.
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, most probably it won't help. i'm not sure if the disk mounter is there by default
<GoldKeeper> huh ?
<liquidsilence> im a windowz user shoot me
<esfe> is there a way i can get ubuntu to prompt me about stuff as it starts
<oxygene_> just right-click on your panel and select "add to panel"
<Arafangion> liquidsilence: *bang*
<esfe> like do u want to load this and that
<oxygene_> look for the disk mounter in the "system & hardware" section then
<Madpilot> liquidsilence, please stop trolling... thanks
* lemonsCC cries
<Madpilot> esfe, prompt you about what?
<esfe> maybe buy change boot stuff i grub?
<myk3> ara= compaw presario 1200 model 12XL505
<myk3> dont know how old
<pike_> esfe: yes i dont remember the flag for that though..
<lemonsCC> No help for mp3 plugin on forums or irc....
<myk3> it came from a friend
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell lemonsCC about mp3
<esfe> Madpilot: well actually i want it not to cheack my harddisk for erros
<esfe> errors
<lemonsCC>  I have totem setup to do all the "restricted" formats on firefox, but can't play embedded mp3s.  Is there anyway to play them without messing up my current (totem) plugins?
<esfe> pike_: i rember doining it in fedora
<eegore> I am having issues with an asus A8N-E on board sound controller
<unfknblvbl> is there a way to join PDFs in ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> esfe, the fsck checks? It only does that about once every 30 boots, so once a month or so... is it really worth disabling?
<hondje> lemonsCC: I'd install either totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin or totem-xine-firefox-plugin, depending on which is more appropriate
<hondje> oh, misread :) Sorry
<eegore> it seems that I can only have one app access the hw:0 controller at once. do I need an updated hardware driver to get the channels to work properly in dapper?
<lemonsCC> Madpilot:  I already went through the restricted formats and got it all working nicely.  Everything except embedded mp3s
<gtl> I'm having problems installing wine on my ubuntu x86_64
<oxygene_> deadly_venom, I'm leaving now. bye
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  thanks for the help
<deadly_venom> oxygene_:  bye
<Arafangion> myk3: Ok, you have:  Trident CyberBlade 3D Graphics with 4 MB shared video memory (user-configurable to 2 MB, 4 MB or 8 MB)
<lemonsCC> Madpilot:  I installed xmms and it is the default for mp3 files but I couldn't find anything about a firefox plugin
<esfe> Madpilot: something gone wrong it won't stop checking
<esfe> Madpilot: maybey my hd's got bad sectors or somthing but i don't care
<myk3> ara yes
<cpw> I seem to have a lot of packages in hold according to aptitude
<cpw> anyway to unhold them all?
<YBH_1> apt-get install windows-vista
<deadly_venom> JUST CURIOUS, isn't dmesg the same as /var/log/messages ?
<YBH_1> deadly_venom, C
<Madpilot> lemonsCC, no idea, you should be glad you can't hear the random crap people install on their webpages ;)
<Arafangion> myk3: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<deadly_venom> YBH_1:  What ?
<myk3> Arafangion when i try to use the trident driver x will freeze causeing a hard boot
<Arafangion> myk3: This may be relevant: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/13101
<myk3> 6.0.6
<Madpilot> esfe, check the output of the next fsck run, it'll tell you if you've got bad sectors. Ignoring them doesn't sound like a good idea.
<ChocoCid> so, is "localpurge" a bad program to run?
<esfe> but i want too
<sidny4> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arafangion> myk3: You could try the Edgy live cd, just to check it out.
<YBH_1> Yes
<pike_> esfe: have you tried the mplayer plugin instead?
<YBH_1> ye sdmesg is messages log
<Arafangion> myk3: If you're very lucky, it's a bug that's been fixed for edgy - but I doubt it.
<sproingie> ChocoCid: i've run localepurge with no problems, but it's not really worth it unless you're really tight on space
<pike_> esfe: sorry wrong nick
<myk3> when i try to boot live on any distro without chooseing (safe mode) it freezes
<deadly_venom> YBH_1:  can't i just go to /var/log/message rather than typing dmesg ?
<YBH_1> Yes if it is readable by anyone except root
<YBH_1> otherwise - > sudo texteditorenamehere /var/log/message
<Arafangion> myk3: Does "any" include any bleeding edge distros?
<ChocoCid> well, i am kinda tight on space due to dual booting on a 80 gig hard drive (with the "other" os full of bloat on the other partition)
<myk3> i have tried
<Arafangion> myk3: Which ones have you tried?
<myk3> ubuntu, kubuntu, slax, slackware, xubuntu, ubuntu lite
<Arafangion> myk3: Which *versions*?
<ebrosius> tach
<myk3> vector
<myk3> latest of all
<ebrosius> omg youre still here :D
<Arafangion> myk3: Here, the issue is which VERSION of the xorg and graphics drivers.
<myk3> let me say this
<myk3> when i got the laptop it had pclinux on it
<Arafangion> myk3: As I'm guessing, only the latest will work for you - alternatively, it's possible that it'll only work with xfree86 :(
<Arafangion> myk3: Did that work?
<myk3> xfree86?
<myk3> yes pclinux was working
<myk3> but i didnt want that
<myk3> and then when i screwed it up i tried all 3 versions of that with the same result
<myk3> black sreen
<Arafangion> myk3: My guess is that only a very specific driver will work on your machine.
<myk3> damn
<Arafangion> myk3: Possibly only with xfree86, as opposed with xorg
<myk3> is it going to be a trail process
<myk3> how dod i do that?
<Arafangion> myk3: Yes :(
<myk3> im new to the linux world
<myk3> trial
<myk3> lol
<pike_> myk3: try freebsd :)
<myk3> ok
<myk3> hopefully it will work
<Arafangion> myk3: You're unfortunate in that you are using very difficult hardware.
<myk3> lol
<myk3> i know
<Arafangion> pike_: What's that like with the graphics drivers?
<myk3> i had ubuntu on my other laptop but broke
<myk3> and i am going to buy another (newer) laptop hopefully soon
<unfknblvbl> where can i go to learn about batch commands in the console ?
<myk3> my toshiba broke main board went out after lightning hit it
<Arafangion> myk3: Lightning, eh?
<myk3> yea
<myk3> pos
<akano1n> how can i add ndiswrapper to modprobe ?
<myk3> and it was oow
<feross> unfknblvbl: lookup bash tutorial
<myk3> OOW
<unfknblvbl> cheerz
<myk3> and im useing my wifes right now
<myk3> an acer 7100
<Arafangion> myk3: The best possible brand of graphics drivers you can get are NVidia, keep that in mind - but they are often expensive in laptops.
<myk3> its nice
<pike_> Arafangion: to be honest not sure. ive only been using it on my laptop for about 4 months and i was fortunate that everything just kind of worked. havent had to mess around too much with it
<Arafangion> myk3: I've got an Acer V6V, it's rather nice.
<myk3> cool
<myk3> i work for acer no
<myk3> now
<Arafangion> pike_: The issue here is crap driver support for Trident.
<myk3> for the past 6 months
<myk3> in temple tx
<eegore> for some strange reason, I can only have one app access the device at once
<harrism> Please help with a problem I've encountered. When I restart my computer it hangs when it should load GRUB. I am actually running the live cd right now, is there anything I can do?
<link_36p> Anyone here experienced with WLAN?
<eegore> do I have to reconfigure alsa for the device change?
<Arafangion> myk3: Well, the V6800V works rather well, everything works (Haven't tested bluetooth, or firewire, or infrared, or modem), but the ati card works with the ati drivers (download from website), and the card reader also works.
<eegore> if so, how do I reset the alsa config
<myk3> does ubuntu do good with amd 64 x2?
<Arafangion> myk3: Asus's windows drivers suck, ironically.
<myk3> i just bought a new desktop
<myk3> lol
<feross> link_36p: what's your question?
<harrism> so can anyone help?
<Arafangion> myk3: Infact, they suck so badly that it's faster to run windows in qemu than on the actual hardware itself, and I'm not exagerating.
<myk3> wow
<myk3> that does suck
<myk3> well i think ill try agan tomarrow
<myk3> thanks
<ChocoCid> haha
<myk3> for the help
<w30> harrism, does it say grub somthing and then hang?
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: I'm not kidding.
<ChocoCid> i really should find my windows disk and set up qemu just so i can stick windows on face #4 of the cube and get rid of my windows partition entirely
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Using the "kqemu accellerator", mind you.
<ChocoCid> i've just never worked with virtualization before at all, so...
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: It's not virtualization.
<link_36p> Well im trying to get it working on my laptop feross, i just did a fresh edgy install and there are two connections and i dont know wich is really my wifi, one is named "wifi0" and the network utility shoes packets going through it and the other is "ath0" showing no packets. I cant get a connection at all though.
<harrism> w30: no, it hangs before it would usually get to that step
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: qemu *emulates*
<ChocoCid> er, ok
<harrism> :/
<ChocoCid> vmware virtualize
<ChocoCid> +s
<ChocoCid> and i'm not sure which one i want, nor why i would want either over the other
<harrism> I have some java projects on my disk that was not backed up either
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: VMware is more polished.
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: But you have to purchase it in order to use it effectively.
<link_36p> Feross where can i find a good guide to wifi'ing in ubuntu (ive already gone through wiki.ubuntu.com)
<ChocoCid> ah, hrm
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: VMware is also better on the graphics dept, but qemu + kqemu is arguably faster in other regards.
<pike_> vmware server isnt bad and the serial is free with registration
<ChocoCid> well, i don't really care about graphics
<feross> link_36p: hmm, what do you see with iwconfig?
<rga> alguem fala portugus e pode me ajudar?
<tritium> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: On the other hand, if you want true virtualization, take a look at Xen.
<ChocoCid> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<ChocoCid> ooh, edgy :D
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Though, unless you have the specific hardware, you may have to live with mere paravirtualization.
<Half-Left> some of my themes are broken in Edgy, any ideas?
<Unity> is an actual install of ubuntu better than VMware ?
<feross> link_36p: don't paste here, but you should see one that says something with IEEE in it.
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Paravirtualization, however, requires modifications to both host and guest, and as a result, you cannot run windows as a guest.
<harrism> I don't mind reinstalling, but is there a way I can get my projects off the disk first?
<Arafangion> Unity: Ha. :)
<Ferret0547> Do you have to register on Ubuntu Forums to use this channel?
<Arafangion> Unity: You're joking, right?
<ChocoCid> Ferret0547 : no
<Unity> nope
<Unity> guy on my msn keeps on telling me to do clean install on hard disk instead of emulation im like why he's like just do it
<Unity> hehe
<w30> harrism, there is two parts to grub. first part is installed in the mbr and the second part is in /boot and maybe /boot/grub. If you have nothing then you probably have lost something in the mbr and if you have loading stage 1 or something like that and then it hangs you have got the grub on the mbr looking in the wrong place for /boot/grub
<link_36p> feross: ya ath0 does in iwconfig its the olny one with a "wireless extention" so why doesnt it pick up any packages!!! :'(
<ChocoCid> so uh, why does xen want me to make an initrd image of the linux kernel?
<Arafangion> Unity: I don't mean to rude, but it's pretty much a "Duh" answer - yes, Ubuntu is better actually installed.
<Arafangion> Unity: Assuming you have reasonable hardware.
<Unity> k
<ChocoCid> I would think i'd want to install windows there :\
<link_36p> feross: packets*
<ChocoCid> bleh, i'll figure out what i want to do regarding virtualization/emulation later
<Arafangion> Unity: But...   If you have to use windows most of the time (I use Ubuntu most of the time), you _may_ be better off with continuing to run it in vmware, rather than living with dualbooting.
<feross> link_36p: ok try  iwlist ath0 scanning   ... get the essid and I'll tell you what to put in your interfaces file
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Xen is currently unable to run windows, because it needs to modify the guest.
<ChocoCid> ah, gotcha
<ChocoCid> that's pointless then :P
<harrism> I was actually trying to use wine, while installing a game everything got extremely slow.. my system locked up actually which I was amazed with so I rebooted to leave the process hang just before it would mention "grub"
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: The magic with Xen is that it allows several OS's to run _natively_ on the hardware, without any emulation.
<lemonsCC> Is there anyway to install mplayer plugin for specific file types?
<w30> harrism, to repair grub you have to do the chroot bit with your harddrive installation. There should be help in the Ubuntu community documentation.
<ChocoCid> i do not need to emulate linux within linux
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Xen doesn't.
<ChocoCid> er, virtualize it
<ChocoCid> w/e
<harrism> you mean, I can access my hd still?
<ChocoCid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows  <-- harrism, use that
<harrism> thanks a lot
<ChocoCid> i'll probably look more into qemu
<harrism> this live cd is a life saver
<jeremy_c> anyone sucessfully installed Ubuntu in Parallels?
<stephans_> OK - I have another stupid question... how do I tell a host to pass the hostname to the dhcp server... so it can register with DDNS?
<DualCortex> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with gaim, 1.5.1cvs,  one one of my MSN accounts it just completely quits after it logs on. I'm even able to see the buddy list (for less than a second) anyone got any ideas on what may be causing the problem? Could it be a character from my buddies's nicknames?
<ChocoCid> livecds tend to be, harrism
<sidny4> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1pre2-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 271 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<Arafangion> How do I adjust the sensitivity of my touchpad?
<sidny4> anybody know how to use lirc?
<Arafangion> I only have to HOVER over it to move the mouse or click.
<Arafangion> Heck, I could put several layers of paper over it and still use it without any issue.
<ChocoCid> haha
<ChocoCid> uh, hold on
<ChocoCid> is it a synatpic touchpad?
<ChocoCid> *synaptic
<darkaura> okay I got the Nvidia drivers from ubuntu installed
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: I believe so.
<w30> harrism, have you tried to start you Ubuntu installation from the live cd? there should be an option for that.
<ChocoCid> step 1: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Just tried it with four layers of paper.
<ChocoCid> step 2: save a backup xorg.conf.old
<ChocoCid> step 3... find something in there that looks relevant and make the number bigger :P
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: What's the setting?
<ChocoCid> oddly enough, i don't seem to have a relevant one in my xorg.conf
<link_36p> feross: essid is "Hansell Manor""
<ChocoCid> do you have the synaptics driver?
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: I can't find any such setting.
<harrism> yeah I did, and it just hanged :/
<ChocoCid> yeah, googling now
<feross> ChocoCid: shouldn't step 2 be step 1 ;) .. just sudo cp /ect/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11.xorg.conf.back
<ChocoCid> eh, fair enough
<feross> link_36p: ok hold a sec
<Arafangion> feross: Actually, apt will back it up for you.
<esfe> Madpilot: if fstab theres two numbers at the end of the hd line the last number is one
<harrism> how can I paste the terminal output here? it is more than a few lines so I don't want to flood the channel
<Arafangion> feross: Well, in this specific case, xorg is very hard to ruin. :)
<Ferret0547> I had kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages installed and then I removed some stuff from them namely the usplash package
<esfe> Madpilot: if you change the last number to 0 it stops checking
<pike_> !paste > harrism
<BeepAU> any gamers here? i download nexuiz, but i can't see how to install it.
<Madpilot> esfe, cool, good to know. Add that to the Ubuntu wiki somewhere!
<dream> ok i found the driver to my printer on dapper but it doesnt print as neat as windows
<Ferret0547> This is on Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<esfe> Madpilot: aparterntly if you change it to 2 i asks you each tim
<dream> is there a way to fix that?
<esfe> yeah
<DualCortex> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with gaim, 1.5.1cvs,  one one of my MSN accounts it just completely quits after it logs on. I'm even able to see the buddy list (for less than a second) anyone got any ideas on what may be causing the problem? Could it be a character from my buddies's nicknames?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<esfe> :)
<unfknblvbl> #gaim ?
<Arafangion> DualCortex: What did I say earlier?
<ChocoCid> what brand laptop is it?
<DualCortex> Arafangion: IT DID come installed
<harrism> !paste > testing testing :D
<harrism> hmm
<harrism> sorry
<w30> harrism, that should bypass grub and find your kernel directly I think? Maybe grub is not your problem. Have you lost the boot flag on your hard drive or something like that?
<esfe> Madpilot: found it in man fstab
<pike_> dream: if you open firefox and goto localhost:631 under the admin link depending on the driver you might be able to adjust some things
<Arafangion> DualCortex: Then, it's not 1.5.1cvs, it's 1.5.0+1.5.1cvs20051015-1ubuntu10 (On mine)
<kishore> how to clean the temp files in linux
<feross> link_36p: so in your /etc/networking/interfaces file you should have "iface ath0 inet dhcp\ wireless-essid "Hansell Manor" the "\" means those are two lines not all one line.. also you need to disable the networking applet for now.. go to it and select lo as the interface so it doesn't mess up anything.
<Arafangion> DualCortex: Or you could just not be specific, and just say "The version in dapper".
<hondje> kishore: define 'temp' files?
<harrism> w30, I am really not sure but do not know how to find out
<frodo> Hi All
<kishore> hondje, i mean. when connected to internet some temp r stored somewhere na
<frodo> i have a Q?
<kishore> hondje, also during installation
<DualCortex> Arafangion: if you don't have an answer then you might as well ........
<feross> !ask > frodo
<Ferret0547> I had kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages installed and then I removed some stuff from them namely the usplash package. Now, in GNOME and Xfce everytime I change the font size or font for "Application Font" absolutely nothing happens.
<hondje> kishore: Your browser should have an option to 'clear the cache' in the menus
<kishore> hondje, i heard some cmd "autoclean"
<w30> harrism, I know that a MSWindows install likes to change the boot flag to whatever it calls drive C: I don't know what a program in wine could do?
<kishore> ubotu, autoclean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoclean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frodo> where synaptic cashe the downloaded pakeges?
<montablac> hey all
<feross> Ferret0547: I had all three installed one time and it messes up big time. Just pick one :)
<hondje> frodo: /var/cache/apt/archives
<montablac> any one know of any good game devolment systems for linux?
<harrism> hmm, yeah I think wine messed me up. My box was running perfectly just before that
<hondje> kishore: that doesn't have anything to do with browsers :)
<kishore> hondje, no temp folder in linux
<harrism> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25945/
<Arafangion> duckdown: I don't have an answer, but you're unlikely to get answers when you're asking about _specific_ versionf of gaim, that aren't installed by default.
<kishore> ya.. may be
<harrism> does that look ok?
<hondje> kishore: yeah, for firefox it's probably inside $HOME/.firefox though
<w30> harrism,sudo  fdisk /dev/hda should show you what is going on on your hard drive and partitions just hit m for menu and go from there.
<hondje> but there's no 'everywhere' folder
<Half-Left> montablac, You mean like Directx?
<frodo> thank U !
<harrism> ok thanks
<montablac> no,like a c++ enviroment + compiler
<Ferret0547> I'll pick ubuntu-desktop and just enough kubuntu stuff for kopete to run
<w30> harrism, but don't write to the hard drive just look :=)
<Mr> Hello
<SeraVitae> hm
<SeraVitae> i can't find what commands i need to use to connect an existing gnome-session to tightvnc.
<harrism> which option should I choose on the menu? I am unsure as to what I am looking for
<SeraVitae> i've googled, but it's all very ambiguous.
<Mr> I downloaded Ubuntu alternate im trying to install it now im where it says Install in text mode,install OEM,Install a server which one do select
<hondje> montablac: There are lots of IDEs available, but none specifically for game development afaik
<Arafangion> montablac: Why would an IDE be specific to game development?
<montablac> well,what would be considered the best one for ubuntu 6.06?
<Arafangion> montablac: Define "best"
<feross> SeraVitae: hmm vncviewer localhost:0  brings up  twm?
<hondje> montablac: that's a matter of debate among people. Everyone has their preference
<montablac> smallest and most stable
* ChocoCid grabs the popcorn and heads to #vi_vs_emacs
<hondje> vim
<SeraVitae> feross - im connecting from a windwos vnc box to a linux vnc server
<hondje> hehe
<ChocoCid> CALLED IT
<Arafangion> montablac: I like vim 7.0, and make files, I say "The OS is the IDE", which it is.
<w30> harrism, I think fdisk has (shows) a asterisk for a boot flag
<SeraVitae> and yes, when i connect to the linux vnc server i get twm
<ru> im trying to install synaptic
<Arafangion> montablac: Others use emacs and say "Emacs is my OS, and Linux is my device driver".
<ru> returns a failire:
<ru> synaptic: Depends: libvte4 (>= 1:0.12.1)
<Arafangion> montablac: Yet other swear by KDevelop.
<ru> how do i forcefully install the version that it needs?
<Mr> I downloaded Ubuntu alternate im trying to install it now im where it says Install in text mode,install OEM,Install a server which one do select?
<montablac> im used to things like dev c++
<Arafangion> montablac: Other fan clubs you could subscribe to are: Anjuta, Eclipse, etc.
<harrism> i hit toggle a bootable flag and it wants an option 1 - 5, should I choose 1?
<hondje> montablac: there are literally a hundred options man
<hondje> developing on unix is .... well, kinda what it's for :)
<Mr> can someone help me?
<SeraVitae> ex
<montablac> MR,do you want a sever?
<Arafangion> montablac: Dev C++ seems like a rather primitive IDE to me.
<Mr> I want the GUI
<Mr> but its going to be a server
<montablac> is it going to be sent to any one?
<feross> SeraVitae: edit  ".vnc/xstartup" .. find twm in there and make it gnome-session .
<SeraVitae> ok
<Yggdrasil> hi folks. is there a way to edit mp3s. mostly jsut cropping them for cell phone ringtones ?
<ajuki123> how do i change root password on ubuntu?
<Arafangion> montablac: What do you mean?
<Mr> no? im just installing it on one of my computers
<sethk> Yggdrasil, mp3s are compressed.  you can't really edit compressed audio
<sethk> ajuki123, sudo passwd
<montablac> MR,try text install
<Arafangion> montablac: Why don't you just install a few, and check them out?
<DarkMageZ> Yggdrasil, try using audacity. it might do the trick 
<Yggdrasil> bummer
<Yggdrasil> kk
<Mr> thanks
<SeraVitae> feross - in /home/<user>/.vnc there's a line called xstartup, and there's no twm in there.
<montablac> because i dont know what packages to get
<Arafangion> DarkMageZ: Nice smilie!
<sethk> Mr, text mode, because you had problems with the gui earlier, right?
<Mr> yeah
<Mr> I want the gui but the installation wasnt working
<ajuki123> sethk, thanks
<Arafangion> montablac: apt-get install anjuta kdevelop emacs vim build-essential eclipse
<SeraVitae> oh wait. this is confusing.
<SeraVitae> it was a dir. heh.
<harrism> rather-> partition number (1-5)... I only have ubuntu on my hd so it would have to be 1 right?
<w30> Yggdrasil, how do you change the ring tone on a cell phone? I hate my ring tones.
<Arafangion> montablac: That installs "five" IDE's, though with eclipse, you'd still need to get the c++ plugin, as by default, it only does Java.
<montablac> dont you mean sudo in front?
<sethk> harrism, no, you may have swap partitions, you may have installed onto more than one partition
<Arafangion> montablac: Yes.
<SeraVitae> feross - there's no twm command in there.
<montablac> ok
<SeraVitae> x-window-manager though.
<montablac> give me a minute,ill check it out
<sethk> harrism, and the automatic partitioner sometimes makes an extended partition, and puts the swap partition in it, which is dumb, but what do you expect from a machine?
<feross> SeraVitae: ok try comment that out and add gnome-session.
<SeraVitae> yeah i just did
<SeraVitae> i got some 'error in locking authority file /home/<usr>/.Xauthority
<mikeh_> can anybody help me with a slow ubuntu system after it goes idle for a while
<sethk> mikeh_, run top, see if anything is using up cpu
<SeraVitae> that said though when i vnc'ed to it, i got TWM or whatever again, but the terminal open was the same as the terminal on the gnome box
<Arafangion> montablac: Actually, it's eclipse-cdt
<sethk> mikeh_, or other resources; top gives you a nice summary at the top
<montablac> k
<sethk> mikeh_, see if the % idle is dropping when it slows up
<mikeh_> top shows that only 1% cpu and 10%ram is used when the computer gets super slow
<feross> SeraVitae: ok hold a sec
<sethk> mikeh_, hmm.  if you switch to a console, is the response normal?
<mikeh_> i put in the boot parameters idle=poll
<sethk> mikeh_, why did you do that?
<ChocoCid> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Ferret0547> Console should never be slow
<pike_> mikeh_: are you runnning ubuntu in virtual pc? :)
<mikeh_> sethK; I have a Multiprocessor system and i heard that it helps SMC performance
<cl187> ubuntu hates me
<Ferret0547> I'm on 800mhz P3, i810e Integrated Graphics and USB 1.1
<sethk> mikeh_, I'm skeptical about that.  plus, don't fix a problem unless you see it.
<sethk> mikeh_, take that out, it's an unnecessary variable
<mikeh_> the only thing that is super slow is the mouse and typing.  All programs and everything continues running like normal
<Arafangion> montablac: So, what project do you intend to work on?
<sethk> mikeh_, how can you know that if the mouse and typing are slow?
<montablac> simple game devolment,and mostly port my first game to linux
<feross> SeraVitae: do you have a System>prefs>remote desktop util?
<Arafangion> montablac: 2D, or 3D?
<montablac> 2d,text based
<sethk> mikeh_, you can tell that, if you get fast response in a console, but otherwise, that's just an unwaranted assumption
<SeraVitae> feross - yeah
<Arafangion> montablac: What libs does it use?
<SeraVitae> just checking it out now
<feross> SeraVitae: ok that one should get you where you want to go :)
<Arafangion> montablac: Could I have a look?
<mikeh_> sethk:  when i finally get the cursor over to a program shortcut and click on it it starts up lightning fast and quits just as fast as if i just rebooted when the computer acts normal
<montablac> ive got the game at school
<SeraVitae> well, i ran it, it says starting remote desktop in the tray, then nothing happens.
<montablac> along with the source
<SeraVitae> it just dissapears.
<sethk> mikeh_, that only means it has started responding again.  it says nothing about why it was slow.
<Arafangion> montablac: Wow, no backup!
<mikeh_> sethk:  it is just when the computer sits idle the only thing i see with super slow response is the cursor and the keyboard response
<Arafangion> montablac: Which compiler are you using on windows?
<feross> SeraVitae: it might be in conflict with the current vncserver ... turn off the one you set up manually
<montablac> oh no,we have 3 severs at school,i backed it up on those
<sethk> mikeh_, ok, it _may_ be that the only slow thing is the cursor and the keyboard, but it may not.
<montablac> g++
<suff0kate> whats a good mp3 audio cd burner
<SeraVitae> feross - sure
<mikeh_> sethk:  i agree.  it appears that is so.
<Sandman> hey guys ive got a question that google cant seem to solve
<Arafangion> montablac: Good, then you don't have to change your code that much - except for various libraries.  That compiler uses the standards quite well.
<sethk> mikeh_, the reason I say that is that I suspect that you would have already solved your problem if your assumptions were correct.
<Arafangion> montablac: msc does *wierd* things.
<feross> SeraVitae: also, when you make the changes there it turns on the service and it doesn't leave anything in the task panel.
<SeraVitae> feross - actually, i can't turn it off because my terminal won't open. "starting terminal....." and closes. like remote desktop.
<SeraVitae> i think i might reboot.
<sethk> mikeh_, so don't assume.  does it always slow up after a known amount of time?
<Sandman> its not directly about ubuntu linux but about ssh on ubuntu
<montablac> haha
<Ferret0547> Errie SeraVitae
<SeraVitae> Uhhhhhhhhhh. i don't have a shutdown or reboot option now.
<Hitmanx> ehehe
<Ferret0547> just go to a tty
<montablac> all my libs are the stuff newbs use
<sethk> mikeh_, if you know that it _always_ slows up after, say, 15 minutes idle, then put it in console mode, wait 15 minutes, and see what happens when you start typing
<Mr> finally ubuntu is installing yay :)
<Arafangion> montablac: Infact, they have about 3 different standards of C++ now, and their docs never say which one.
<Sandman> yea sudo reboot will restart
<suff0kate> whats a good recommended cd burner for .mp3 files?
<SeraVitae> i'd do that if i could get to a console
<feross> SeraVitae: doh! well you can go to terminal and "sudo reboot" right?
<montablac> dam
<Sandman> k3b works good
<montablac> they need to sort it out
<sethk> Mr, I told you about using text mode four hours ago.  if it is only installing now, it's because you waited four hours to try my suggestion  :)
<SeraVitae> feross - the entire gnome session stopped responding
<Mr> no
<Mr> downloading
<ChocoCid> haha
<Arafangion> montablac: classic C++, Managed C++, and C++/CLI, which they just call C++, much to the annoyance of the C++ standards committie.
<ChocoCid> dialup :(
<Mr> u told me that 2 hours ago
<sethk> Mr, I know, I'm teasing you
<mikeh_> sethk i will and i will get back to you.
<Ferret0547> SeraVitae, just go to a tty and then login and type "sudo reboot" or "sudo shutdown -r now"
<Mr> lol
<feross> SeraVitae:  do ctr+alt+backspace
<SeraVitae> yeah that's what i did
<montablac> lol
<mikeh_> sethk:  if it does what else should i try
<montablac> im usin clasic
<Sandman> hey anyone good with ssh?
<SeraVitae> yeah, it freaked out a bit trying to stop the gnome dm
<sethk> mikeh_, you mean if you don't see the slowdown?
<feross> Sandman: I'm aswsome with it
<mikeh_> sethk:  if i do see  the slow down
<darkaura> what is the best program to use for playing dvds?
<pike_> suff0kate: application? i use k3b
<montablac> but i want to learn how to incorpate assembler into my code
<Sandman> lol ty
<mikeh_> darkaura:  ogle
<sethk> mikeh_, I'd start looking at all the power save settings and options.
<Sandman> how can i connect to /dev/tty0 instead of /dev/pts/tty4
<sethk> mikeh_, they are known to be questionable in the first place, and, since it happens when the box is idle, ...
<Arafangion> montablac: There is practically little point in incorporating assembler into code.
<Sandman> im clueless
<darkaura> and I don't need that one libss or whatever file installed?
<mikeh_> sethk:  i have a boot option in grub to apm=off and no acpi
<montablac> its for simple VGA programing
<mikeh_> sethk that is noacpi
<sethk> Sandman, why would you care about which one you connect to?
<Mr> if i really like ubuntu im going to get it on my laptop isnt here a way to partition a harddrive without formatting it?
<sethk> mikeh_, those don't always work, unfortunately.
<Arafangion> montablac: Why do you want to do "simple VGA programming"?
<sethk> mikeh_, for example, many boxes will still put the screen into power save mode, even if those are all turned off.
<mikeh_> sethk:  how else do i turn off APM
<Sandman> i want to have a counter strike server running in a tty so can easily connect and do direct commands
<montablac> as an introduction to GFX programing
<Arafangion> montablac: Just use SDL
<sethk> mikeh_, rebuild the kernel with the options off, or possibly rmmod the modules, if they are modules and not compiled in.
<montablac> sdl?
<Arafangion> montablac: GFX programming is all about blits and meshes.
<darkaura> and what should I install for divx window media realplayer quick time and such playback?
<mikeh_> sethk_, how do i rmmod the modules.  I am relatively new at this
<sethk> mikeh_, we don't really have any data saying it is a power save problem, so let's try to get more data first.
<Arafangion> montablac: No need to delve into the guts of the hardware.
<montablac> hehe
<Arafangion> montablac: SDL is a 2D graphics library, very suitable for games.
<mikeh_> sethk:  alright i will get back to ya
<sethk> mikeh_, lsmod will show you what modules are loaded.   you can remove a module using the command    rmmod module_name
<montablac> where can i learn this?
<Arafangion> montablac: If you want 3D, try OpenGL.
<montablac> na
<sethk> mikeh_, you do that at a command prompt, and you have to be root to insert or remove modules.
<wickedpuppy> montablac, i also should mention there are already open source game engines ... no need to learn ..
<montablac> 2D first,then 3D
<Arafangion> montablac: 2D is wholly different to 3D ;)
<montablac> open source games engines are good,but i want to learn programing
<montablac> i know
<wickedpuppy> montablac, you mean with game engines you don't need to program ?
<Arafangion> montablac: Check out pyGame, I have never used it, but it seems to be quite good.
<mikeh_> sethk: which module would it be
<montablac> but the guts are 2D is easer
<Arafangion> montablac: Incorrect.
<Ferret0547> I'm going to leave IRC to remove xubuntu-desktop packages and as much of kubuntu-desktop as possible enough to allow kopete to run
<montablac> oh?
<Ferret0547> Because having all three messes everything up
<Arafangion> montablac: Take a look at SDL, it's nearly the only sane choice of library for 2D games.
<sethk> mikeh_, I'll have to look up the module names.  Give me a few minutes, I have to walk a dog first.
<montablac> i will,but first i goda learn where to learn it
<sethk> mikeh_, if you have kernel source installed, you can run    make xconfig       (not to actually compile the kernel, just to see what the options are)
<sethk> mikeh_, when you highlight an option, the corresponding module name appears in the help window.
<mikeh_> sethk: will you still be here in a half hour
<sethk> mikeh_, probably, unless I get diverted with some paying support.
<Arafangion> montablac: http://www.libsdl.org/index.php
<SeraVitae> feross - remote desktop thingy worked. but it uses a different port again
<SeraVitae> oh nice, it uses the default vnc port. all working now :D
<SeraVitae> thanks!
<montablac> dam im unluckey
<mikeh_> sethk: when i type make xconfig i get make *** no rule to make target xconfig
<Arafangion> montablac: How so?
<motin> What sort of hash is used to generate passwords - more specifically the vino-server password? vino-preferences need X and i need to reset my password through ssh/cli
<unlucky1> does anyone know anything about bcm43xx
<montablac> two words that strike feer into he hesarts of men
<montablac> hearts*
<montablac> DIAL UP
<Arafangion> montablac: What?
<montablac> im on dial up
<Arafangion> montablac: So?
<mikeh_> sethk:  also, i am using the 2.6.15-23-686 because i get a kernel panic with smp on the 2.6.15-27-686 kernel.  any reason that might be?
<montablac> i goda get 150+ MB of soft ware and libs
<montablac> and port it all through a 56k conection
<Arafangion> montablac: What are you installing?
<feross> SeraVitae: ok, guess we should have used that from the getgo.
<Arafangion> montablac: Also, if this were Visual Studio, that'd be 3G ;)
<montablac> all that soft ware you recomended,along with the dependacys
<Arafangion> montablac: Try without eclipse.
<unlucky1> when you add lines to rc.allow are they automatically allowed root access?
<montablac> ok
<mini_gamer1896> a question, i upgraded to edgy last night, and my wifi card stopped being recognized (the only net connection for it; it worked fine under drapper).  These error codes show up during boot whenever i have it plugged in """ firmware_helper[2777] : main: error loading '/lib/firmware/acx/default/tiacx100' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:00.0' with driver 'acx_pci' """ & """ firmware_helper[2751] : m
<mini_gamer1896> ain: error loading '/lib/firmware/acx/default/tiacx100c0D' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:00.0' with driver 'acx_pci' """  Also, there is another error code that pops up whenever i boot (i didn't get this with dapper either): """ [17179592.452000]  piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: IBM Laptop detected; this module may corrupt your serial eeprom! Refusing to load module! """
<Arafangion> mini_gamer1896: STOP.
<Arafangion> mini_gamer1896: Read /topic
<mini_gamer1896> duh, sry
<Arafangion> mini_gamer1896: Additionally, see #ubuntu+1
<mini_gamer1896> quiet
<mini_gamer1896> as is #kubuntu
<Arafangion> Edgy is still developmental, isn't it?
<mini_gamer1896> yes, in b stage though
<SeraVitae> hm, if i want to automatically set the owner/group of everything in a mountpoint
<suff0kate> K3B - cdrecord has no permission to open the device, you may use k3bsetup2 to solve this problem? what do i do?
<SeraVitae> why wouldnt this work, in /etc/fstab
<SeraVitae> /dev/hdb1 /mnt/stuff ext3 rw,gid=1000,uid=1000,auto 0 0
<SeraVitae> as soon as i mount it even with the user 1000 it changes back to root/root ownership
<feross> SeraVitae: you could  "chown -R user:group /directory/tochange/"
<montablac> sweet,very little to DL now
<SeraVitae> feross - yeah, okay, that worked. thanks
<Arafangion> montablac: Eclipse is a monster.
<montablac> so i noticed
<Arafangion> montablac: But it has it's fan club. :)
<pike_> suff0kate: well you could do sudo k3b but im not sure thats the solution you wanted..
<montablac> lol
<suff0kate> how come i can't burn a cd with any of my progs?
<suff0kate>  /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.
<suff0kate> scsidev: '1,0,0'
<suff0kate> scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0
<suff0kate> Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively (Permission denied)... retrying in 1 second.
<suff0kate> is what i get
<Arafangion> suff0kate: STOP
<Arafangion> suff0kate: See /topic
<suff0kate> that doesn't help me and im sorry i didn't mean to spam
<Arafangion> suff0kate: I believe it mentions a pastebin
<pike_> suff0kate: youre on edgy?
<suff0kate> what does that mean?
<Tru7h> Could anybody give a brief explanation as to how I could go about imaging my USB flash drive with Ubuntu, then booting it from the flash drive?
<suff0kate> k3b
<Mr> can someone link me to the rules or the channel
<rob> !rules
<suff0kate> is what i'm using
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<suff0kate> i get the same error with every audio burning software
<suff0kate> and i installed all the plugins
<Arafangion> suff0kate: Why don't you just drag your files to your CD and click on 'Burn image" or whatever it's called?
<feross> Tru7h: I think you should try DSL for that. just boot it and do F2 or F3 to see what the option is to boot in install moe
<pike_> suff0kate: if you type groups in a terminal are you a member of cdrom?
<suff0kate> will that make the audio cd?
<suff0kate> yea
<suff0kate> suff0kate adm dialout cdrom
<suff0kate> so its there
<Tru7h> feross: I was thinking of using DSL as well, but do you know if I can get Ubuntu on there instead?
<jimFL> Greetings all. Ubuntu newbie - how to start desktop in Ubuntu Dapper Drake server from cmd prompt after logging in?
<pike_> suff0kate: and youve got the libk3b2-mp3 package installed?
<suff0kate> yea
<andrew__1> Hey pals, I just rebooted my server and now mysql has the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)"
<feross> Tru7h: maybe with the livecd.. does the alternate iso of ubuntu mention anything like that
<pike_> suff0kate: and sudo k3b gives same error or works?
<Flannel> !tell Tru7h about install
<_grego_> hi all
<Mr> the alternate iso works perfect for me
<Tru7h> feross: I dunno, I can't get my LiveCD to work on my computer.
<Flannel> Tru7h: that talks about a bunch of methods to install/boot
<Mr> I could help u with that
<Mr> lol
<Tru7h> Thanks, Flannel.
<Mr> been online all day having that problem
<Mr> what is it doing when you reboot with the cd in the drive?
<Flannel> Tru7h: might not cover USB, I know it covers installing from USB though.  Oh, and installing to an external HD... that might be your best lead
<Mr> why cant he just burn the image to a cd?
<Squee> Is there any simple way to set up an irc server?
<Arafangion> Mr: He wants to do an audio CD.
<_grego_> to play rm/ram audio files, i installed the linux version of realplayer 10 but when i play an audio file, i have an error about the audio device (it seems allready use by an other application). How to resolv this ?
<Mr> ooo
<Tru7h> I can't boot anything on my computer from a CD, the master drive isn't functional.
<wickedpuppy> master drive is the cdrom ?
<Mr> ooo
<suff0kate> pike_: sudo k3b worked thank you so much i've been trying to figure it out all day thank you
<Tru7h> I have two CD drives. The one that boots CDs is the one that doesn't work.
<Mr> im not sure but wouldnt you go into BIOs and switch what it checks first
<Mr> ?
<_grego_> or may be it exist other solutions to play rm/ram audio files ?
<Mr> I know my computer has a setting like 1st Boot - Cd rom drive 2nd - hard drive
<pike_> suff0kate: np you shouldnt have to use it but its a problem ive had before as well
<harrism> ok I seriously have my boot loader messed up. Each time I boot now it goes into a grub menu. The same menu you get from typing grub in a terminal window. Can someone please tell me how to re-install the grub boot loader?
<andrew__1> Hey pals, I just rebooted my server and now mysql has the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)" I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and mysql-4.1
<adrian__> HOLA
<adrian__> COMO PUEDO BAJAR EL MESSANGER EN UBUNTU SI ESTA TODO MUY PROTEJIDO
<wickedpuppy> Tru7h, kindly do as Mr suggested :P
<harrism> anyone? :/
<wickedpuppy> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cool_nick> harrism: on which drive do you have ubuntu?!?
<Tru7h> Mr: I've looked through my BIOS. There's only one option for CD booting.
<pike_> man its 1am
* pike_ crawls to bed
<harrism> I guess the default during installation, hda1? I only have one hard drive, one partition for ubuntu
<Jesse1984> harrism: i have a similar problem, my gub is all up shit creek, i need to re-install or reset it or something..
<cool_nick> harrism: try this
<Jesse1984> gub=grub Oops
<cool_nick> harrism: sudo grub install no--floppy
<harrism> i'm using the live cd right now
<harrism> ok I will try
<Flannel> !tell Jesse1984 about grub
<cool_nick> harrism: do you have any other os?
<Squee> Does anyone here know hwo to set up an IRC server?
<andrew__1> google.com
<Flannel> Squee: I imagine theres an irc server in the repositories
<harrism> no, just ubuntu
<Squee> flannel: there is but i have no idea how to set it up
<wickedpuppy> Squee, search in synaptic for irc server
<harrism> ok, I am at a grub menu now
<cool_nick> harrism: mount the drive first and then try the command. . .
<Flannel> tell harrism
<Flannel> ack
<asdef> a nice c++ editor for xubuntu ?
<Flannel> !tell harrism about grub
<wickedpuppy> Flannel, yes there is ... including the freenode irc server :P
<asdef> i've to subst some code from a header file
<darkaura> how do I play dvds with totem?
<Squee> !ircd-Hybrid
<AlienX> darkaura, you need to have libdvdcss installed. Check the wiki
<wickedpuppy> Squee, kindly get it from the repo ... btw dancer and hyperion also not bad
<Flannel> Squee: the wiki might have info on a IRC server, you might check that, if not... google, or whichever server you choose might have a support channel here, and stuff.
<harrism> when I do-> sudo mount /dev/hda1 it says it cannot find it.. but I mounted it like this before when the problem first came up..
<Arafangion> asdef: Define "Nice"
<ohoel> does anyone remember what the front row/media centre-ish app by the fluendo guys is called?
<Squee> alright, thanks
<asdef> Arafangion: something like kwrite, but without kde and stuff
<asdef> something like textpad for win32
<ohoel> ah, elisa
<Flannel> asdef: mousepad... I think it's called
<Arafangion> asdef: Why don't you, you know, pick one? There are billions of choices.
<cool_nick> harrism: do you have a SATA drive?
<asdef> i always think anything i do could be done better
<harrism> no, it's an IDE
<asdef> i use design patterns if there are some
<harrism> on master, just one hd
<Flannel> asdef: mousepad is the xubuntu text editor
<asdef> ok thanks
<Gabby_Hayes> harrism   does  fdisk /dev/hda  work?
<Arafangion> asdef: My favorite is vim 7.0
<asdef> Arafangion: i use jed for console apps
<cool_nick> harrism: sudo fdisl -l
<harrism> it is waiting for a command now
<Arafangion> asdef: Does jed have a spell checker? ;)
<AlienX> vim 7.0 checks for spelling?
<harrism> ok so exit this?
<cool_nick> harrism: yep
<Arafangion> AlienX: Yes.
<AlienX> Arafangion, sweet!
<asdef> Arafangion: to write code i use eclipse or visual studio
<asdef> they have
<Arafangion> AlienX: So does vim 6, actually, but vim 7 is much better.
* Gabby_Hayes needs a spellchecker for IRC ..  :-(
<darkaura> the weird thing is I do have Libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed
<harrism> ok it shows dev/hda1 with the asterisk
<Arafangion> AlienX: Heck, vim 7 has *tabs*
<AlienX> Arafangion, i'm just "old school" I guess :)
<cool_nick> harrism: the command you used to mount plase. . .
<Flannel> Gabby_Hayes: believe Xchat has a spell checker extension doohickey.  I know others do.
<Arafangion> AlienX: Me too, but I'm not past recognising improvements. :)
<harrism> sudo mount /dev/hda1
<asdef> vim is a pain in the ass to write large projects
<asdef> with uml diagrams and stuff
<Arafangion> asdef: How so?
<harrism> mount:can't find .. it says
<asdef> multiple classes etc.
<AlienX> Arafangion, heh, I'll have to read up on this spell checking and tabs stuff ;)
<cool_nick> harrism: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/
<harrism> ok that worked
<harrism> :D
<harrism> now reinstall grub?
<cool_nick> harrism: now use the command which i gave you earlier. . .
<ChocoCid> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs  Flannel
<ChocoCid> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jason_> ohh speaking of grub, maybe I just missed the answer to the question I have.
<harrism> grub install no--floppy   <- this one?
<cool_nick> harrism: yep
<cool_nick> harrism: don't forget sudo
<ozzloy> is there a way for me to connect to someone's itunes share on ubuntu?
<jason_> err opps guess I need to go to the edgy channel sorry
<harrism> ok, I did sudo grub install no--floppy    and it took me to the grub menu
<harrism> grub>
<cool_nick> harrism: root (hd0,0)
<ArrenLex> Is there a command to print the full path of a file? i.e. for a file "/tmp/dir/file", if you're in /tmp/dir, how can you get <command> file = /tmp/dir/file?
<AlienX> ozzloy, not to the best of my knowledge
<harrism> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
<cool_nick> harrism: setup (hd0)
<MrJones> hello this is Mr still i dont know my name is in use
<AlienX> MrJones, do you have your nick registered?
<Gabby_Hayes> can anyone find  sun-java5-jre  on any repository?  (have the universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list  ... couldn't find it.
<harrism> checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists yes... a few more "exists yes" then is says "succeeded" next it states "running install" and it says "succeeded done"
<rredd4> when i try to get into winecfg in console, i get this...   err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!  and this     Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.  Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.  sorry, no one in #winehq is answering me.  i use dapper
<MrJones> I like Ubuntu alot so far umm i use my tv as my monitor and when i run a program like the bottom is cut off
<MrJones> no not YET
<cool_nick> harrism: exit, reboot and enjoy :)
<ArrenLex> Gabby: multiverse.
<AlienX> Gabby_Hayes, apt-cache search sun-java :)
<harrism> :D thanks a ton, you just saved all my data structure projects + java GUI projects for school!
<feross> ArrenLex: find gives you full path.
<ArrenLex> rredd4: are you trying to run winecfg as root?
<cool_nick> harrism: new to ubuntu?
<Arafangion> harrism: No backups?
<harrism> well, I had it on a flash, but didn't back it up because i recently saved a ton of photos on it
<ArrenLex> feross: with what arguments? I tried find. "find file" in /tmp/dir yields "file"
<tj_> whats the best way to back up an entire partition (or all the files within)
<harrism> I was planning on getting an external hd for backup
<rredd4> ArrenLex yes
<feross> ArrenLex:  find /tmp/dir -name filename -print
<Gabby_Hayes> AlienX  .. returns  nothing  :-(
<Gabby_Hayes> even after an update
<harrism> I just built my new machine and installed ubuntu, ran into problems with the boot loader after trying to install diablo 2 in wine
<AlienX> harrism, make sure that if you do that, the drive is formatted as fat32 or ext2
<AlienX> Gabby_Hayes, do you have multiverse in your sources.list?
<harrism> does not like NTFS?
<ArrenLex> rredd4: well stop it.
<rredd4> ohh?
<cool_nick> harrism: reiserfs is aleays better. .
<tj_> alienx: can't you just copy the partition, and have it keep the same everything?
<MrJones> is there a way to fix my problem?
<AlienX> harrism, nope, the write support to ntfs is bad
<asdef> deadbeef@deadbeef-desktop:~$ gaim
<asdef> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<asdef> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<asdef> no fault of your own.
<asdef> is this normal ?
<AlienX> tj_, what are you referring to?
<darkaura> Gabby_Hayes - here is something that might help http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation&Itemid=38
<harrism> will remember that, going to reboot now, thanks again
<ChocoCid> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<tj_> alienx: the backing up files on external hd
<ChocoCid> from what i understand, people in here don't like automatix very much
<Flannel> darkaura: do not recommend automatix here.
<ChocoCid> because it's unsafe
<ChocoCid> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ChocoCid> probably want that instead
<Gabby_Hayes> AlienX    yes:   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Squee> What is the benifit of using gksudo for gui programs?
<AlienX> tj_, doesn't do much good if you can't write to the drive
<ChocoCid> safer
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs  darkaura
<AlienX> Gabby_Hayes, weird.
<Gabby_Hayes> brb
<ChocoCid> i think if you use sudo for gui programs, it doesn't exit sudo when you exit the program
<rredd4> ArrenLex trying to do this     If you have problems, edit your ~/.wine/config file to add the following lines in the bottom of your config file:  [AppDefaults\\paltalk.exe\\DllOverrides]   comctl32"="native"  commctrl"="native"  "riched20"="native"  "riched32"="native"
<ChocoCid> which means you're still root'ed when you shouldn't be
<AlienX> Gabby_Hayes, you've run apt-get update recently, right?
<ChocoCid> i think there's more though
<Half-Left> Squee, I thought that was obvious
<ChocoCid> for what it's worth, though, a lot of stuff says to do sudo gedit, so...
<rredd4> ArrenLex   so how do i get into wine config?
<MrJones> Ok im about to need alot of help now i want to install ubuntu on my laptop my laptop harddrive is stepup as 104GB partition 1 and 16GB recovery partition 2 so is there a way i can make a partition 3 without formatting any of them so i can run ubuntu
<raiXer> i installed an update for xkeyboard and now i get this message everytime i log in to gnome "Error activating XKB configuration.".  is there anything to fix it?
<johan1> Can anyone tell me where I change the default settings for applications for sound and video PLZ?
<darkaura> I installed gxine and now I can play dvds fine
<Squee> oh ok that makes sense thanks chococid
<ajuki123> i cant change my root password. i used the sudo passwd and it said it changed but then when ubuntu asks the root password just the old one works
<feross> Squee: you mean gksu ... in any case, it's good for using in shortcuts because it brings up a nice ui.. other than that it's the same.. you can run sudo gedit from the termininal or gksu and it will still come up as root..
<deadly_venom> MrJones: are you on windows ?
<amaethon> system>Preferences
<ArrenLex> feross: that works if you know what directory you're in. What if you don't? The user specifies the string /bin/ping. There's no point in searching for that string in /tmp; it's already a complete path. How do I determine that?
<AlienX> MrJones, use gparted and you can do it but i'd suggest backing up your data
<MrJones> yeah
<ChocoCid> you can make the partitions smaller
<ArrenLex> rredd4: just run winecfg as normal user.
<deadly_venom> MrJones:  use  partition magic
<tj_> mr jones: use the live cd, from withing run gparted, then resize the partition fo choice
<ChocoCid> that's actually one of the options in the installer
<rredd4> ArrenLex   ok
<MrJones> damn
<rramos> Hi every one
<MrJones> is there a program that doesnt delete my data
<MrJones> because i dont feel like backing up
<feross> ArrenLex: if you do "find / -name filenameorexpression -print
<MrJones> that could take a day or 2
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> i didn't back up my windows
<AlienX> MrJones, nothing is 100% safe
<ArrenLex> feross: that would require searching the entire filesystem!!
<ChocoCid> as long as you're smart enough to NOT check "format" you should be fine
<Gabby_Hayes> yes, AlienX  ..... especially when the apt-get install starts to get slow
<rramos> how can i acces a tape drive connected to de floppy bus ?
<rramos> how can i acces a tape drive connected to de floppy bus ?
<Yggdrasil> how do tell what process is using one of my drives ... its kind of crashed i want to remount it
<MrJones> so like thats the chance of me losing my data
<bug_> i came into this late.. what's the question about partitioning/installing?
<johan1> My TOTEM doesn't work so I want to set another program as Default audio/video player - where do I set default programs PLZ???
<feross> ArrenLex: I don't understand what you need then...
<ChocoCid> when partitioning? probably like 1%
<AlienX> Gabby_Hayes, hmm that seems really weird to me. It should be working just fine. Maybe one of the repos is out of sync?
<ChocoCid> your hard drive would have to fail in order for you to lose your data, i believe
<MrJones> o so I think i might take that chance
<ChocoCid> at the least, i suggest defragging before partitioning if you haven't done it in a while
<AlienX> ChocoCid, wrong
<rramos> can someone helpme with the tape drive?
<AlienX> MrJones, it's an option and I've never lost data doing it but I've heard of situations where it has happened
<bug_> johan: there's something called "preferred applications" in the system menu.. that may do it
<MrJones> do they lose it all?
<tj_> how can i make a backup.tgz of my system withought having it attemp to back itself up, as well as some other directories
<AlienX> MrJones, sometimes the whole partiton table gets screwed up.
<ajuki123> can anyone help me?
<ArrenLex> feross: the user specifies a file which exists, using a path the shell will recognise from that point. All I want to know is the complete path to it. Searching for it through the whole filesystem would take a long time; I already know it exists and where it is, I just need to put that into a full path.
<MrJones> what program did u use
<Flannel> !tell tj_ about backup
<AlienX> ajuki123, ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<ajuki123> i cant change my root password. i used the sudo passwd and it said it changed but then when ubuntu asks the root password just the old one works
<AlienX> MrJones, i *always* use gparted
<bug_> do sudo su -
<Flannel> ajuki123: when did ubuntu ask for a root password?
<bug_> then use passwd
<tj_> i attempted to use: tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys        withought any succes
<ArrenLex> feross: like, if the user is in a folder and types "../file", the shell will recognise where the file is. Can I make that into a full path?
<Squee> dont do sudo su do sudo -s if you ahve to
<AlienX> ajuki123, "su -" then type 'passwd root'
<johan1> Thanks Bug - but that only lists email, browser and terminal - I've looked everywhere!
<bug_> flannel: you can make a root pw if you want
<MrJones> you all will find out if i messed up if i dont come back after a hour
<ajuki123> Flannel, like when i want to use synaptic
<Flannel> ajuki123: it's still asking for your sudo password.
<MrJones> never mind
<Flannel> ajuki123: if all you've done is set a root password
<MrJones> im not going to do it i really dont even need it on my laptop at the moment ill do it another day
<bug_> johan: ah.. try rightclicking on a media file and look for something like "open with other application"
<AlienX> MrJones, don't let me scare you, i'm just giving you fair warning
<_rramos> hi everyone
<johan1> done that ... it wants me to find one but I have no idea where - looked everywhere!
<bug_> johan: you should be able to specify something else from there (be sure to check "always use...")
<MrJones> i know im glad you warned me but right now the only reason i was going to stick it on my laptop is because I like it so far and the games
<lsoiis> can anyone tell me how I can get webcam support for Gaim?
<_rramos> I need help with a tape drive
<feross> ArrenLex: hmm. maybe ls will do it. just ran man ls but didn't see anythnig obvious
<bug_> mrjones: i recently converted a 500 gb ntfs drive that was nearly full to ext3 safely with gparted... JUST BE SURE THAT THE DRIVE IS NOT MOUNTED!!!
<ArrenLex> feross: combed over ls' manpage thoroughly. It didn't help.
<MrJones> im just going to wait till i can backup all my stuff or prob next time I format ( like every 3 -6 months )
<AlienX> _rramos, ask a specific question and maybe someone will have a specific answer
<darkaura> okay how do I set it if I want my mp3 player when pluged in to be used in amorak instead of the rythem box music player
<MrJones> that what drive is not mounted?
<AlienX> MrJones, that would probably be best :)
<_rramos> thanks
<ACU> I want to download an entire site with the webstreams on it how can I do it ?
<_rramos> mi tape drive is in the floppy bus, how can I access it ?
<bug_> does anyone know how to make the realtime tail of dmesg thing stop taking up ctrl-alt-f8?
<MrJones> AlienX do you have msn? messanger?
<Squee> Is it possible to have a linux dhcp server deny a mac address an ip?  I dont need to know how right now I just need to know if it is possible
<AlienX> MrJones, yes.
<ajuki123> Flannel, none of these things worked
<Flannel> ajuki123: none of what things?
<ivx> hey what is the command to lanch file browser as admin
<johan1> When I click on a movie application - TOTEM comes up as the default - Does anyone know where I can change the default to something else? PLZ????
<_rramos> mi tape drive is in the floppy bus, how can I access it ?
<bug_> mrjones: the drive that you're trying to resize
<AlienX> ajuki123, you just want to change your root password or your user password?
<Flannel> ivx: gksudo nautilus, just be careful.
<ajuki123> Flannel, sudo su, then passwd
<Squee> dont sudo su
<nalioth> ajuki123: please don't do that
<Squee> sudo -s
<ajuki123> AlienX, root password
<ivx> flannel thanks
<Flannel> ajuki123: sudo still asks for your user password not your root password
<nalioth> ajuki123: please don't do that
<unix_infidel> does anyone know if ubuntu has a listing of companies that have support contracts with ubuntu (eg run ubuntu server and desktop platforms)??
<Squee> er sudo -i
<AlienX> ajuki123, donot use "sudo su" just type "su"
<nalioth> !tell ajuki123 about root
<darius_> Is there any magic to accessing Serial ports in Ubuntu?  I'm trying minicom, etc .. but can't get a null modem connection to work
<_rramos> Does enyone know how to access a tape drive connected to the floppy connector?
<amaethon> I remember tape drives
<amaethon> wow
<jbmigel> _rramos mount it?
<amaethon> those are all
<amaethon> old
<AlienX> unix_infidel, you might be able to ask on the forum. I'm sure someone could give you an idea
<Squee> alienx: check pm
<ajuki123> Flannel, why would synaptic ask for my user password?
<^majik^> _rramos: check dmesg to see what its device name is
<AlienX> Squee, i don't have any pms at the moment
<Normal> Could someone help me? I can only boot without freezing with 2.6.12-9, so I can't use Nvidia glx(which tries to install 2.6.15-23), so I can't run Blender and any other Opengl apps. Is there anything I can do?
<Flannel> ajuki123: because it uses sudo.
<nalioth> ajuki123: your user password is the same password that runs the system
<ajuki123> Alien, su dont work
<_rramos> jbmigel i dont know the divice in /dev
<nalioth> ajuki123: read what ubotu sent you, please
<ChocoCid> this is ubuntu, you use sudo not su
<jbmigel> _rramos search dmesg as majik said
<bug_> normal: install module-assistant
<ArrenLex> feross: any more tips?
<AlienX> ajuki123, take nalioth's advice
<_rramos> majik you know a key word to grep into dmesg?
<asdx> hi
<asdx> is there a way to download youtube videos with opera?
<Gabby_Hayes> ok, I commented EVERYTHING out of my  sources.list except the two with the universe &  multiverse places: and got: failed to fetch:  404 [IP: 195.248.90.54:80]   :-(
<MrJones> alienx look in the private window
<compotatoj> I had sound earlier today and then I restarted X with Ctrl + Alt + Backspace (I think that is when it stopped working). Now my sound does not work and I tried restarting. What should I do?
<Tru7h> How long should Ubuntu take to boot from a Live CD on a 2000 computer?
<Arafangion> _rramos: You'll want context, use "dmesg | less" instead, and search that.
<^majik^> _rramos: maybe "tape" or "fd", since it may show up under the floppy drive (fd) device name.
<bug_> asdx: there's a script on rootprompt.org that downloads youtube videos
<Normal> Okay, installing now(thank you!)
<SeraVitae> hey guys i just got told i need an 'xml parser' by azureus. like, any suggestions
<^majik^> _rramos:  yes, I would normally do what Arafangion said
<AlienX> MrJones, i still haven't gotten one. type "/query alienx"
<_rramos> thanks let me llok
<asdx> bug_: i need something easy for a girl
<_rramos> look
<nalioth> AlienX: MrJones is not identifed, and cannot send PM or /notice messages
<Arafangion> _rramos: Generally, / starts searches in most apps.
<feross> ArrenLex: nothing comes to mind other than maybe a little perl script but I guess there has to be a better way.
<amaethon> I havent been on IRc in the longest
<amaethon> wow
<seamus7> anyone familiar with xubuntu (xfce) ... the irc #xubuntu channel is asleep :( ... I removed all my panels on my desktop but now I can't get them back ... I went to the settings manager and clicked on panel but nothing happened ...
<AlienX> nalioth, ah :)
<bug_> asdx: it's simple.. just run the program with the url as the argument.. you could probably put a link to it on the desktop/panel and drag the url to it from the browser...
<AlienX> MrJones, identify with nickserv and try again :)
<MrJones> never mind
<^majik^> Arafangion: you can search inside of less?
<MrJones> they are blocked
<MrJones> the network told me
<nalioth> !tell MrJones about register
<MrJones> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<bug_> seamus: i'm a bit familiar.. i believe that there's a file that you can delete to restore the default settings
<MrJones> i will soon
<seamus7> bug_: oh ok
<MrJones> I want to try something first
<MrJones> brb
<_grego_> hi all, which solution i have to play *.ram files on my update ubuntu
<nalioth> MrJones: please don't spam us with such a common  message, we all know what it is telling you
<bug_> seamus: give me one minute
<seamus7> bug_: ok
<Arafangion> ^majik^: Of course.
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats > grego
<MrJones> o sorry
<^majik^> Arafangion: I didn't know that..  cool tip.
<_grego_> !restricter formats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restricter formats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arafangion> ^majik^: :)
<ChocoCid> !restricted formats > _grego_
<ChocoCid> there we go
<_grego_> thx
<ChocoCid> silly underscores :P
<^majik^> Arafangion: my vi/vim experience helped me with aptitude (but of course the help page is one keystroke away)
<rowanjl> Has anyone been able to build the latest Rhythmbox release?
<bug_> seamus: okay this should work:   rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4-session
<seamus7> bug_: let me try that .. thx
<Arafangion> ^majik^: I'm used to apt, but aptitude is a very nice package manager.
<amaethon> i dunno if i have aquestion.. i have everyhitng all setup even XGL with Beryl.. what should I do now LoL?
<ChocoCid> play with your bouncy windows!
<amaethon> LoL
<amaethon> did that
<daviey> Hi, does anybody know how i can find out if my NIC is capiable of PXE?
<Arafangion> amaethon: Come back with a question, without saying 'lol'.
<dragonfyre13> hey guys.
<dragonfyre13> I'mn back.
<ChocoCid> amaethon : learn to code, write some programs
<ChocoCid> :)
<rowanjl> It keeps giving me this message: "Please add the files: codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m progtest.m4 from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory or directly to your aclocal.m4 file."
<bug_> sorry to repeat myself, but does anyone know how to remove the dmesg thing from virtual terminal 8?
<Arafangion> amaethon: I suggest Python
<dragonfyre13> ChaosFan: you don't know how to code?
<rowanjl> I've got no idea where the autoconf macro directory is
<^majik^> btw, hi rowan  ;-)
<sethk> daviey, the only way is to consult the manufacturer's specs
<rowanjl> :P
<bug_> amaethon: you could always play some games ... frozen bubble and planeshift are two good ones
<amaethon> python huh.. I know nothing about python.. i guess i could dl a python for dummies book
<ChocoCid> er, if that was directed to me, i don't know how to code "relevant" stuff
<dragonfyre13> amaethon: as long as you use Ubuntu, python is likely your best option
<sethk> daviey, unless you get lucky and find a reference to it in a kernel source file.
<daviey> sethk:  thanx :(
<ChocoCid> python for dummies? heck no
<ChocoCid> http://www.python.org/about/gettingstarted/
<ChocoCid> open source dammit- you don't have to BUY anything
<amaethon> i was thinkin of switchin to slackware 11.0 (dont flame me guys) hehe
<dragonfyre13> amaethon: check out the python site. It has a tutorial under the CCS liscence.
<sethk> amaethon, I use slackware on some of my servers
<GoldKeeper> anyone toy with  ruby at all ?
<sethk> amaethon, never read anything that says "for dummies"
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: umm, not open source. Creative commons.
<sethk> GoldKeeper, sure, I've used it a lot
<ChocoCid> er
<darkaura> I just have a usb mp3 player and Amorack doesn't detect it is there a way I can make it?
<amaethon> haha seth
<ChocoCid> yeah, ok, i guess "open source" is a bad term to use for stuff that's not code
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: Ruby is an impressive language - but python is more mature.
<amaethon> im gonna go read up on python LD
<GoldKeeper> more mature eh,
<amaethon> :D
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: It POs the people who are FOSS junkies. I'm not, but some are.
<amaethon> lemme see if I remember IRc commands now.. hmm
<ChocoCid> bleh
<ChocoCid> it's Free, how's that ;[
<lsoiis> can anyone tell me how I can get webcam support for Gaim?
<sethk> amaethon, GoldKeeper python has more support libraries, certainly.  but you don't have to use one or the other, pick the one best for each task
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: Yes, particularly in regards to documentation and modules.
<dragonfyre13> amaethon: if you're programming a game, check out pygame.
<Arafangion> GoldKeeper: wxRuby is nearly a joke.
<AlienX> lsoiis, there is no webcam support in gaim afaik
<amaethon> okie
<amaethon> thanks
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: hey, what protocal?
<ChocoCid> i really need to get started with programming but i'm lazy :P
<lsoiis> AlienX: so how can I get webcam support?
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: eh?
<sethk> ChocoCid, python is a great place to start
<sethk> ChocoCid, a good language, and you can get started with it quite quickly.
<ChocoCid> well
<AlienX> lsoiis, in gaim or what? what protocol are you using? aim/msn/yahoo/gmail/what?
<ChocoCid> i've programmed STUFF before
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: MSN, AIM, etc.
<ChocoCid> as in, i know how to program a TI-83/84 well
<sethk> ChocoCid, that's actually quite a bit harder.  :)
<ChocoCid> the problem is, as i'm an engineering major, my introduction level course to CS was in... matlab
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: MSN user trying to get webcam support with me! Any ideas?
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: that's not coding.
<ChocoCid> "Computer Science for Engineers"
<ChocoCid> no, see, we DID coding
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: amsn
<lsoiis> AlienX: MSN
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: amsn?
<AlienX> lsoiis, amsn has webcam support iirc
<ChocoCid> i mean, we did freaking object-oriented programming in matlab ok
<Rookie_> lsoiis - try amsn
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: grab the package from the repos. I'm pretty sure it handles webcams, as it is tailored to MSN Specifically.
<lsoiis> AlienX: so I install amsn?
<ChocoCid> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: THese days, many SE grads don't have a clue of any form of programming other than OO.
<ChocoCid> i'm fairly sure that's not what it was MEANT to do but we did it!
<AlienX> lsoiis, yes
<BelialMkII> It does, Though can be tempremental with some cams, . It it messes up the CVS version worked for me
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: I just tyed sudo apt-get install amsn
<ivx> if i am trying to host multiple domains on the same server, do i have to do anything else but modify the httpd.config
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: get it from synaptic, or apt-get install amsn
<lsoiis> its downloading something
<lsoiis> ty :)
<ChocoCid> yeah, that would be amsn
<lsoiis> so then I run amsn?
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: np.
<ChocoCid> sure
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: ok downloading now
<ChocoCid> apps-internet-amsn
<Mr> does anyone know how to setup a irc server?
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: it will be under internet in the apps menu.
<ChocoCid> in the future, what you can do is applications-add/remove programs to browse a list of programs available to you
<Milktea> So I tried to create a new partition for ubuntu
<jimFL> This may be obvious, but not to me: How to use apt-get or aptitude with .deb files on a CD or in file system rather than from a URL? Can't find anything in help/faq's...
<Milktea> but both PartitionMagic and the Ubuntu partitioner told me that there was some error on my hard drive and wouldn't partition
<dragonfyre13> jimFL: dpkg -i instead of apt-get install.
<Milktea> How do I fix this?
<jimFL> Thx!
<dragonfyre13> dpkg is the local type of apt-get.
<Arafangion> Mr: apt-get install ejabberd
<Arafangion> Mr: Oh, wait, did you mean irc?
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: cheers :)
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: no problem. Have fun!
<Arafangion> jimFL: Is it a repo, or is it just a random collection of .deb's?
<Milktea> Anyone know how to fix my partiton problem :/
<AlienX> Milktea, it would help to know what the specific error was
<Milktea> Okay, I can check again
<Milktea> but I won't be back
<Milktea> for like
<Milktea> 30 minutes
<Gabby_Hayes> Milktea   what brand of  HD?
<Milktea> Not sure
<dragonfyre13> Milktea: it would also help to let us know what you used to partition it,if there were others on it before, etc.
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: yes ;)
<Arafangion> jimFL: In the former, add the url, if it exists, by definition, it has a url.
<Milktea> I have partitioned it before
<Arafangion> jimFL: In the later, see man dpkg-scanpackages
<Milktea> with no errors
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: ;)
<Milktea> i even ran a windows chkdsk
<Milktea> :/
<daviey> Is it possible to move a HD running Ubuntu from one PC to another?
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: oh my god. dpkg-scanpackages? No. dpkg -i is all you need. Or gdeb.
<Milktea> brb
<Gabby_Hayes> Milktea  .. do you have another computer to put it in as a second HD ?
<se7enworth> hi. how do I mount a my windows volume in dapper, and also have it permanently mounted for future use?
<Flannel> !tell se7enworth about ntfs
<ArrenLex> se7worth: do you want to write to it, or read only?
<Flannel> daviey: sure.  You may need to do some tweaking to get it to work perfectly, but yes.
<daviey> se7eveworth: is it Fat32 or NTFS?
<bug_> i think that ntfsprogs includes the ntfs-3g drivers now....
<jimFL> I'm trying to avoid downloading the desktop distribution onto a server install.  (Couldn't get desktop to access hard disk)
<dragonfyre13> daviey: yes. There isn't copy protection on the HD with FOSS operating systems. You might get configuration errors if it's to different though.
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: He did say: apt-get or aptitude
<Gabby_Hayes> has anyone used the progarm   nftsprogs  (a linux program for NTFS)
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: BTW I think he
<daviey> okay, thanks
<sethk> Gabby_Hayes, a bit, and I've also heard good things about it.
<rowanjl> Bah, I give up... I guess Rhythmbox has too many changes for a simple upgrade
<kmitch87> Gabby_Hayes: sure
<Flannel> jimFL: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will do it.
<Arafangion> daviey: Copy protection with computer OS's just doesn't make sense.
<Flannel> jimFL: You'll also need to grab a default (desktop) kernel too, you don't want the -server version
<Gabby_Hayes> saw a reference to it,  but that was it,  a reference  :-(
<daviey> with wasn't copy protection i was worried about, but the specific install not being capatialbe with different arch'
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: yeah, I think he's already using my suggestion though. He's just looking for something that he can install it with, and dpkg -i works fine. if you want to build a local repo (Don't come to the list for that. You have to be major techie) then you go to dpkg-scanpackages.
<dragonfyre13> daviey: how different?
<Flannel> daviey: Oh, you're switcching total arches?  yeah, how different?
<daviey> totally, Intel 700Mhz to AMD 2.4Ghz
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: Sometimes I would consider using dpkg-scanpackages if I wanted to use somebody else's apt archives.
<dragonfyre13> daviey: you'll be fine. Their both x86.
<daviey> if you do a apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, presumabably it removes all trace of the X?
<Arafangion> daviey: Oh, we thought you were talking different, as in, the other system is a Sparc.
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: I use it to, but I don't ever reccomend it for newbies.
<daviey> dragonfyre:  isn't AMD k7?
<dragonfyre13> daviey: nope. Just removes the metapackage.
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: Nor do I, but I don't recommend newbies install distinct .deb's either.
<Flannel> daviey: nope.  ubuntu-desktop is a meta package... unless oyu installed it with aptitude, then depending, itll ask
<Flannel> daviey: AMD is, yes.  But k7 can use 686 kernels, and can use 386 kernels too.
<daviey> hanx
<daviey> t
<jimFL> My CD is much faster than my net connection, so apt-get (from a server somewhere) is going to take forever (>400MB). I wanted to use the CD as the repository to do the install, but want it to all be copasetic(?) with the existing distro.  This is just over the edge of my knowledge/understanding as a linux newbie.
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: yeah, but if they have it, it's better than nothing. debs are pretty simple, whereas dpkg-scanpackages is more difficult.
<Flannel> jimFL: grab the alternate ISO and you can use that as a repository
<Gabby_Hayes> daviey  .. similar thing here:  am installing ubuntu onto two systems:  intel i810 800MHz  &  AMD64 3800 x2  (am geting my exercise tonight)
<bug_> daviey: you'll need to remove x-window-system and xorg-core or xorg-common and some other stuff... packages.ubuntu.com may have a list of everything x-related
<Arafangion> xserver-xorg might just be enough.
<Flannel> daviey: if you remove some low level x thing, most other stuff probably depends on it ;)
<daviey> Gabby_Hayes: bet you were cleaver enough to have them in the same room eh?  I gotta run upstairs and down
<sethk> jimFL, you'll be getting moderately old stuff.  You will end up upgrading a fair fraction of it over the 'net anyway
<ArrenLex> jimFL: man apt-cdrom
<sethk> jimFL, not sure if you'll save very much.
<dragonfyre13> daviey: yes, but you can replace the kernel. 686 works fine, you just don't get the same boost.
<jimFL> OK - I will have to defer the install until I get to a higher BW. connection to grab the alternate.  Dang! I should have d/l'd them all.
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: For desktops, I'm torn between Debian and Ubuntu, actually - Debian can have rather nice DVD's.
<dragonfyre13> jimFL: apt-cdrom. there's an ubuntu site for it too.
<jimFL> I don't quite get the kernel issue.
<Flannel> jimFL: you'll have to download the alternate ISO (if you don't already have it)  700mb.  It can install a GUI-less server version as well.
<Gabby_Hayes> yes,  daviey  .. I'm not that athletic at my age.
<sethk> jimFL, what kernel issue?
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: And since debian is slow to change, those can stay reaosnably up-to-date for quite a while. :)
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: I go with gentoo and Ubuntu. Gentoo servers, and my geeky desktop, and Ubuntu for my wife, kids, and "easy" computers.
<se7enworth> its a NTFS partition
<ArrenLex> se7enworth: read only, or do you need to write?
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: My server is OBSD :)
<SeraVitae> how can i tell in ubuntu what motherboard i have?
<se7enworth> both
<ArrenLex> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: But I generally prefer Debian.
<se7enworth> thx
<ArrenLex> Debian is life.
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: it's quite easy - though Ubuntu wins on hardware, and it _is_ just a little more polished.
<jimFL> dragonfyre13: apt-cdrom is the ticket, I think.  Thanks mucho.
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: I have a FreeBSD server, but I rarely use it. Just not fast enough.
* ArrenLex suggested apt-cdrom first. :(
<Milktea> Okay
<Flannel> jimFL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/  there's a kernel differnces section
<daviey> se7enworth, if the data is importiant and not backed up i would not use write access as you could loose everything (rare)
<dragonfyre13> jimFL: wait. Look at this.
<Milktea> I used PartitionMagic
<Milktea> and I got this error
<Milktea> #1529 Information mismatch in directory entry
* Gabby_Hayes has 6 boxes:  debian, Xandros, 3 with ubuntu (now), and one with SuSe 10
<rowanjl> If I'm going to upgrade my kernel and I'm using a Athlon 64, what should I choose?
<daviey> Has anybody tried making a ubuntu thin client?
<dragonfyre13> ubotu: apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonfyre13> ubotu: apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<sethk> Milktea, you are SOL.  hope you backed up
<Flannel> rowanjl: are you using a 64bit install? or a 32bit one?
<Milktea> SOL?
<rowanjl> Flannel: sorry, 32bit
<AlienX> Milktea, feces out of luck :)
<sethk> Milktea, s*** out of luck
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> hmm
<Milktea> i might as well
<sethk> Milktea, try fsck (assuming it's a linux partition)
<Flannel> rowanjl: k7, I believe.  k8 if it's available, but I don't believe it is.  (your proc is k8, but I don't know if thats only for it running in 64bit mode)
<Milktea> no
<Milktea> im trying to resize
<Milktea> NTFS
<Jerub> does the ubuntu installer have the ability to resize HFS+ partitions?
<rowanjl> Milktea: thanks :)
<Arafangion> Jerub: Running a mac?
<Milktea> ?
<sethk> Milktea, then try window's ntfs recovery tool
<ArrenLex> rowanji: you can run a 64-bit kernel and use a 32-bit distro. You'll be fine.
<Milktea> sethk where is that found
<sidny4> how do you disable quotas on the home folder?
<Jesse1984> a question, when i goto install ubuntu via the alternate cd, i get this error.. "buffer i/o error on device hdd, logical block x" (where x can be one of heaps of numbers that come up with that same error one after another) it seems like it will never stop
<Gabby_Hayes> Milktea   .. do you have another computer where you could use that HD as a second HD?   (and use gpart to retrieve your lost partitions, if you are lucky)
<ArrenLex> sethk: Windows' *
<Flannel> ArrenLex: is k8 in the i386 repositories though?
<Milktea> no
<Arafangion> Jerub: Whatever you do, please back it up, I've heard rumours that linux's mac filesystem support is very unreliable.
<Milktea> I don't have lost partitions
<Milktea> o.0
<Flannel> Jesse1984: reburn the CD, at 4x
<sethk> Milktea, I'm not sure, I don't use it much, but it's there.
<dragonfyre13> jimFL: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/08/get-ubuntu-repositories-on-dvd.html
<Arafangion> Jerub: You have a corrupt CD.
<Milktea> wait
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: Thanks.
<Milktea> I'm running
<Jerub> Arafangion: no I don't!
<Jerub> :)
<Milktea> Windows XP
<sidny4> Flannel, I don't believe k8 is in the i386, k7 is for sure though
<Milktea> off of the partition I'm trying to resize
<Jerub> Arafangion: yeah, I'm doing the backups now :)
<Milktea> at the moment
<Milktea> with no problems
<Milktea> o.0
<Arafangion> Jerub: Disregard me then :)
<Gabby_Hayes> ArrenLex  .. I installed off of a DVD  6.06 ... and used the defaults, for now.  (AMD64 x2 )
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: for what?
<ArrenLex> Flannel: It seems not. It was in the debian 386 repos, though.
* ArrenLex misses Debian.
<Arafangion> dragonfyre13: Ubuntu repos on DVD.
<dragonfyre13> Arafangion: np.
<Za1> Hi, can someone pls give me some suggestions - I have currently running Ubuntu (hoary) and I would like to upgrade to latest (drapper) which I have a CD.  Is there anyway I can only do upgrade without lossing my existing data?
<Flannel> Za1: yes, but you have to upgrade through breezy first.
<sethk> Za1, yes, but ordinarily that's done from the 'net, rather than from the cd
<ArrenLex> Az1: why don't you just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sidny4> anybody know how to remove quotas on the home folder?
<Flannel> Za1: and, if you're doing it via the CDs, grab the alternate dapper one, not the desktop.
<Milktea> Guys
<Milktea> for the error #1529 Information mismatch in directory entry
<sethk> Za1, back up first
<Milktea> I'm trying to resize
<se7enworth> fuse_mount failed
<Milktea> the parition
<Milktea> partition*
<dragonfyre13> Zal: yep. Upgrade in order. Go through the tutorials on the main ubuntu site for each upgrade.
<Milktea> I'm running off of currently
<Za1> okay - the problem is i only have 64k.  That mean I need to order breezy CD and upgrade first?
<ArrenLex> !enter > Milktea
<Gabby_Hayes> Milktea  ..  do you have a live CD?
<sethk> Milktea, question was already answered
<Milktea> Yes, I do
<andrew__1> Hey pals, I just rebooted my server and now mysql has the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)" I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and mysql-4.1
<Milktea> Sorry
<dragonfyre13> Zal: it might be more difficult, because from hoary to breezy, the upgrade process was still experemental.
<se7enworth> ok ... say i just wanna read from the partition. what would I do then.?
<Flannel> dragonfyre13: no it wasn't.
<sidny4> anybody know how to remove quotas on the home folder?
<daviey> Am i right in saying that XDMCP login will connect to a remote 'X' - allow me a full working machine and run processes on the 'server' machine.  Ie have a powerfull backend and login from an old pc, for a new pc feel?
<Za1> hmm- sounds like i better backup and nuke my machine and install the latest will be the best solutions.  thanks guys for your wonderful feeback.  you bunch are always a helpful.
<Flannel> Za1: right, except you won't be able to order a breezy CD, I don't think.  And you won't be able to order a Dapper Alternate CD.  Unless you're ordering them somewhere besides shipit
<Gabby_Hayes> Za1  .. for that little amount of ram,  use more than one swap, and if you have two HDs, put a swap on each HD.  easier on your OS with two swaps and little ram.
<bug_> i'd say to backup /etc and /home .. and then just do a clean install or (messily) overinstall
<dragonfyre13> Flannel: it was horribly unpolished, and crashed more than half of the computers I tried it on. If it wasn't officially, then it was in practice.
<Flannel> Za1: right.  That's probably by far the easiest.  Just backup /home and stuff, like bug_ said
<ArrenLex> se7enworth: to read only, add this line to your /etc/fstab:
<ArrenLex> /dev/<partition>       <mountpoint>          ntfs    ro,users,umask=000           0       0
<se7enworth> ok ... say i just wanna read from the partition. what would I do then.?
<Flannel> dragonfyre13: dist-upgrade was official, and you just seem to have had bad luck ;)
<se7enworth> thx
<sidny4> anybody know how to remove quotas on the home folder?
<dragonfyre13> Flannel: oh, and they instituted the new procedure to "fix issues with the previous methods" according to them.
<Flannel> daviey: correct
<dragonfyre13> Flannel: yes, official. I meant experemental.
<daviey> se7evworth:  ie:   /dev/hda1    /media/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<dragonfyre13> Flannel: This was also a major issue on the boards. And I know I have bad luck. ;)
<Flannel> dragonfyre13: most of the problems stemmed from people uninstalling meta packages and not reinstalling them.  It was NOT experimental.  We can continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like, this is not the place.
<sethk> dragonfyre13, is it experimentally official, or officially experimental?
<captine> hi all.  when booting ubuntu, i get an error.  "file system check failed.  please repair manually.  give root password for maintanance".  when i give root password, it just takes me to console.  anyone able to help?
<daviey> Flannel:  with X actually be running on the machine aswell or just X-Server?
<dragonfyre13> sethk: it's neither any more.
<ArrenLex> captine: from that console, enter "fsck".
<sethk> dragonfyre13, good thing, I was getting dizzy  :)
<dragonfyre13> sethk: I understood it to be experimental. I just know that there were lots of issues, and I had more than a few myself.
<Flannel> daviey: X needs to be, but that's it.  You login with your Xserver to the XClient at your home machine thing.
<dragonfyre13> sethk: :)
<sethk> captine, that's what it is supposed to do, take you to the console so you can repair
<daviey> Flannel, thanx a bundle
<rowanjl> 800 uses is too many for ONE IRC channel...
<mikeh_> sethk: i tried the going to terminal thing, and the computer does not slow down in terminal
<sethk> captine, if it is the root file system, you wil lneed to boot the live cd to repair it
<ArrenLex> rowanji: only about 20 are talking,
<ArrenLex> .
<phonics> rowanjl,  we're all idling
<dragonfyre13> Flannel: that could very well be. I don't know all the specifics, but I know that everything is fixed now. I just hope the upgrade with dapper to edgy goes well.
<sethk> mikeh_, good.  see if there is anything interesting in thel ogs.
<SeraVitae> could someone give me a hand installing some XML java parser? i tried to install piccolo but it's like, not working.
<ArrenLex> sethk: why would you need the livecd to repair the root filesystem?
<rowanjl> ArrenLex, phonics, I know, but with 20 people talking its very hard to follow a conversation
<sidny4> anybody know how to remove quotas on the home folder?
<mikeh_> sethk: what logs
<andrew__1> Hey pals, I just rebooted my server and now mysql has the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)" I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and mysql-4.1
<sethk> ArrenLex, because you can't repair a file system while it is mounted
<phonics> andrew__1, that sounds rough
<Flannel> sidny4: quota is probably the command used to implement them, check it's documentation, I've never used it.
<ArrenLex> sethk: that admin console doesn't mount the filesystem AFAIK; that's why your /etc/fstab says "defaults,errors=remount-ro" for the options on the root fs. So you can repair it.
<sethk> mikeh_, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/messages.   do    ls -ltr /var/log    and check logs which haave changed most recently
<captine> ArrenLex: done that.  now it says reiser_open : the superblock cnnot be found on /dev/hdc.  says something about the partition table might be recked and to use option --rebuild-sb.  should i type fsck --rebuild-sb?
<sidny4> ok
<sethk> ArrenLex, it's mounted read only, but it is still mounted
<Robin1931> hey ppl i need some help...i installed firefox ages ago using the binary and now i can't get rid of it to install the latest version via synaptic...how do i remove firefox?
<captine> ArrenLex: and will i lose data?
<andrew__1> phonics: yes, it's really bugging me
<ArrenLex> captine: if it warns you that your filesystem is mounted, do not run it. If it does not warn you, you are safe.
<sethk> Robin1931, rm
<jimFL> thx dragonfyre13 & others.  Gotta' go offline now.  You've given me MUCH more than I ever would have found  on my own.  Much appreciated. Later...
<ArrenLex> captine: everything SHOULD be fine.
<Mr> how come everytime i try to run a shell script nothing happens
<ArrenLex> Mr: does the file have exec permissions?
<Robin1931> sethk: rm firefox?
<Mr> uhhh i dont know what that is how do i give it them
<printk> Mr: what kind of shell script?  it is executable right?
<ArrenLex> Mr: run it as "sh <file>" or else "sudo chmod +x <file>" and then you can simply "./<file>"
<Mr> Yeah
<wrabbit^> Mr, if you want to create an exe, just sudo chmod +x .........
<phonics> andrew__1, you try : http://www.tech-recipes.com/mysql_tips762.html
<wrabbit^> err yeah, what ArrenLex said
<printk> no need to "sudo chmod +x" unless it's owned by root
<printk> just chmod +x :)
<daviey> If i want to migrate from one machine to another can i just move my  /home/($USER) directory?
<Flannel> Robin1931: no, you'll have to delete all of the files associated with it.
<Mr> slow down i just installed ubuntu today
<Mr> Im a complete noob lol
<Mr> how do i run it
<ArrenLex> sethk: the reason you can't fsck a mounted filesystem is because the inodes are in use and the counts are wrong and all these things, and it closes files which can't be closed because they are open and corrupts everything. If you mount a filesystem readonly, it's still in virgin state. You can't fix a filesystem if you can't read it; the livecd mounts it readonly anyway.
<Flannel> daviey: that's the idea.  there can always be some problems, but  in a nutshell, yes.
<Mr>  double clicked on ot
<Mr> it*
<printk> daviey: yup you can.
<phonics> this channel is a bumbleclot clusterfuck - quoth McDonalds "I'm Lovin it!"
<daviey> So my .evolution and other such should move with it?
<Robin1931> Flannel: where can i find the install files?
<andrew__1> phonics: I'll have a look, it looks reasona;ble thanks
<ArrenLex> Mr: run chmod +x <file> and then you can doubleclick on it to run it.
<wrabbit^> Mr: Hang on.  :) What're you trying to run?
<Mr> it says Do you want to run "Installation or display its contents
<Mr> lampp
<phonics> andrew__1, all i did was google for the error and pass you the first hit.
<mikeh_> sethk: what would be the evms-engine.X.log
<andrew__1> hmm yeah I didnt find that page
<andrew__1> not sure if it will work, Ive tried many things
<Mr> im trying to install lampp
<phonics> any lurkers know if this is the correct channel to go into a tirade about GDM, gnome-session, and gnome-panel?
<ArrenLex> phonics: do you need help with those things?
<Flannel> phonics: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place
<harrism> when I try to run mupen64 (n64 emu) I get this error-> error while loading shared libraries libsdl-1.2.so.0    I program in SDL all the time, why does it not load the shared library? I have libsdl 1.2 and some addons like gfx, net, image, ttf and so on
<printk> phonics must be jamacian
<phonics> ArrenLex, i'm frustrated by them, whether or not help is available is the question itself
<Mr> So how do i run a shell script now? because when i click run it doesnt work
<Mr> nothing happens
<lsoiis> dragonfyre13: it WORKS!  webcam
<lsoiis> thanks
<phonics> printk, wow.... just,... wow
<harrism> I have dev packages, but if I can run sdl games I make why can't I run this? :/
<dragonfyre13> lsoiis: no problem. Have fun. But not too much. ;)
<holycow> phonics, no that would be #gnome or irc.gnome.org
<holycow> however
<holycow> can you give us a gist?
<phonics> ArrenLex, Flannel, just curious if there's a way to deal with gnome-panel bugging out when you use GDM
<sethk> phonics, run KDE   :)
<ArrenLex> harrism: that file is in the package libsdl1.2debian-all.
<phonics> basically, gnome-panel has started crashing a lot. However, GDM seems to be catching the 3-key-salute, and all my gnome processes are still alive
<ArrenLex> KDE is life.
<dragonfyre13> sethk: DEATH TO KDE!
<ghostshadow189> hi all , i've just install icewm , but when i click to start menu i've to click again to open other menus , now i want to open submenu when my mouse foucus them
<sethk> dragonfyre13, I like it, actually, but I wasn't seriously suggesting it.  :)
<holycow> phonics, i have many gnome machines, none of them have done that
<holycow> phonics, i'm betting you hosed your install
<phonics> ArrenLex, if only i hadn't just ended a relationship with Debian sid and KDE, I might agree.
<harrism> I have that one installed :/ would it matter if I am running amd 64 bit?
<ghostshadow189> and how can i make icewm's font  bigger ?
<holycow> either that or your running edgy and did something dumb
<dragonfyre13> sethk: It's OK, just sparks a lot of debate when I put it down. ^_^
* Gabby_Hayes goes back to finger painting on the blue screen of death ....
<Mr> holycow
<phonics> holycow, no and no
<holycow> let me guess you tried compiling your own gnome and installing it right?
<sethk> dragonfyre13, slow night.  :)
<Flannel> ghostshadow189: #icewm is the best place to ask
<Mr> I want to run a shell script and nothings happening whats wrong?
<ghostshadow189> oh i didn't know that room :D
<dragonfyre13> sethk: not really. I just get on here for fun anyway, and it I help newbies in the process, then great. ^_^
<ArrenLex> harrism: is there a 64-bit mupen?
<reverie> Morning guys
<zachhale> which debootstrap do i want to use for manually installing ubuntu
<sethk> harrism, if you have the library, then you have to adjust the library path so the program can find it.
<ArrenLex> Mr: run it from the terminal. It may not be graphical.
<dragonfyre13> reverie: evening reverie.
<kmitch87> Mr: did you make the script executable
<Flannel> !tell zachhale about install
<DaveyJ> my sound vanished :( is there a way to reload the sound driver or module?
<ArrenLex> sethk: the library is part of a debian package. It's set up properly.
<Mr> no
<Mr> how do i do that
<reverie> I know it's not very polite to just come here and ask questions..
<reverie> but I have a really, really strange problem with Dapper
<phonics> holycow, i may have done something dumb, but precisely which action is quesitonable. I have not been trying to install my own gnome tho
<ArrenLex> reverie: that's what we're here for! :D
<cntb> DaveyJ: dont know try restart
<dragonfyre13> reverie: Sitting at the ready!
<zachhale> Flannel: that doesnt help me
<holycow> phonics, allright i'll buy that for now although i'm giving you the evil eye
<holycow> :)
<sethk> ArrenLex, the only way to get that error is if the library is not in the library path (or it isn't there in the first place, or it is damaged)
<zachhale> i'm already following the guide, but i'm not sure which debootstrap to use
<reverie> dragonfyre13, at the ready? lol
<dragonfyre13> cntb: restarts are for hardware installations.. ^_^
<holycow> phonics, have you dist upgraded lately? what are  you running, dapper or edgy?
<Mr> how do i make a shell script a exe
<cntb> meaning in the past did nothing and it came back as for the exact reason dont know
<Flannel> zachhale: you sure?  there's a deb... ah.  well, you could check the version in ubuntu, (packages.ubuntu.com)
<cntb> hope it helps
<harrism> don't see a 64 bit version, how can I go about adjusting the library path? I wonder if this is related.. when I migraged to my new machine I tried running a game I wrote in sdl but I had to compile it again first.. hm
<zachhale> Flannel: there are udeb's and non-udebs
<printk> Mr: still haven't ran the script?  Open a terminal.  Go to the script.  type "sudo chmod +x <script_file>" thne type "./<scriptfile"
<kmitch87> Mr: chmod +x
<ArrenLex> sethk: He's running an AMD64 system. If he has the wrong arch library, he'll get the same message.
<dragonfyre13> reverie: sitting ready to answer your questions, so long as I know the answer, and feel like typing some more. ^_^
<reverie> Dapper installs on my box, but it hangs (will get you the kernel error now) and sometimes after allt his my pc won't post when i reboot it
<phonics> holycow, dapper - i'm done with experimental things! I'll admit I *have* been trying to switch from "ati" to "fglrx" lately, but it complains that i'm not running xorg 6.8 even tho it's suppose dot be for 7.0...
<ArrenLex> harrism: so you're trying to run a 32-bit mupen on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<reverie> "Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address "
<sethk> ArrenLex, true
<holycow> phonics, if its dapper do a dist-upgrade and see if anything is upgraded
<dragonfyre13> harrism: that's just wrong.
<Gabby_Hayes> ArrenLex  .. I just installed the defaults off of a dapper DVD  onto an AMD64 ... but haven't tried to do any 64-bit stuff, yet
<ACU> guys, do you know how to use wget to get along with web the .rm realmedia webstream ?
<holycow> phonics, are all your repos official or do you have custom stuff in there?
<sethk> ArrenLex, I think he's knowlegable enough to have avoided that pitfall
<ArrenLex> Gabby: what? o_o
<phonics> holycow, i've dist-upgraded recently, I have universe and multiverse but that's it
<dragonfyre13> ACU nope. Get streamripper.
<holycow> ACU, just so that you know a .rm file is just a tiny pointer file that tells the player where the stream is
<reverie> after this i have to re-seat my grfaphics card to get it to boot
<holycow> you won't be able to grab a stream with wget
<harrism> but it seems related to my other problem.. I had to recompile my raycaster to launch it. Does anyone kmnow of an N64 alternate?
<reverie> there's no hardware issue i can see, as winxp runs just fine
<holycow> you need an app that can suck in a rm stream and spit out a static file
<ArrenLex> sethk: I quote: "harrism: don't see a 64 bit version," That means that something, somewhere, is 32-bit.
<mikeh_> sethk: i am going to try the -386 kernel to see if it still does it
<Robin1931> can anyone tell me how i uninstall a program which i installed with the binary? please pm me...thanks
<sethk> reverie, that's a hardware issue.
<sethk> mikeh_, good idea
<holycow> phonics, allright.  now what does gdm do? what error message does it give you?
<printk> Robin1931: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<dragonfyre13> reverie: looking.
<reverie> sethk, it onlydoes this when i try install linux
<czer323> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zachhale> anyone know which debootstrap to use, debootstrap or debootstrap-udeb
<reverie> even if i'm not in X, and I stop the X session completely it still hangs randomly
<reverie> Knoppix runs just great
<dragonfyre13> this is during post, during use, what?
<dragonfyre13> reverie: this is during post, during use, what?
<sethk> ArrenLex, actually I think he's running something that was linked against a different arch, or a different path.  remember that the library path can be compiled into the running binary
<reverie> the kernel error is during use
<raiXer> what is with this error? Error activating XKB configuration.
<reverie> after i get this kernel issue\, sometimes, my box will not post when i reboot
<phonics> holycow, it's not that GDM gives me an error, it's that if I do ctrl-alt-backspace i go to the GDM login and my gnome apps stay alive
<reverie> my hardware is fine
<reverie> this only seems to happen with dapper
<sethk> ArrenLex, but you are probably correct, rereading what he said.
<phonics> holycow, this makes logging in again problematic :)
<dragonfyre13> reverie: use synaptic and reinstall the kernel. That worked for me way back when.
<reverie> i've tried 64bit (its a 64bit cpu)
<holycow> phonics, *umm*
<ArrenLex> sethk: exactly, I think he's running a 32-bit mupen on a 64-bit system, which means his 32-bit mupen is looking for a 32-bit libsdl and finding a 64-bit it can't handle, causing that error.
<se7enworth> hi. I put that line into fstab and did a reboot but still nothing mounted in /media
<holycow> no your gnome apps don't stay alive
<se7enworth> other than cd roms of course
<holycow> infat
<reverie> dragonfyre13, I can barely get into the box let alone get into aptitute
<holycow> infact you that is exactly what is supposed to happen, restart x and bring you back to the login screen
<phonics> holycow, huh?
<SeraVitae> how can i determine where $JAVA_HOME is?
<sethk> phonics, I'm not quite sure what you mean by gnome apps staying alive.  going to the gdm login when you press control-alt-backspace is exactly what is supposed to happen.
<Robin1931> printK: that didn't work, i didn't install it using any package manager
<reverie> are there known issues with nforce cfhipsets?
<holycow> phonics, its impossible for gnome apps to stay alive, it doesn't happen
<dragonfyre13> ArrenLex: sethk: wait, he's emulating a 32 bit system, to emulate a 64 bit system, all on a 64 bit system to begin with? That's just wrong.
<phonics> holycow, sethk, correct, but they are still alive in the old session
<reverie> its an nfroce 3 250 chipset
<printk> Robin1931: oh well then you gotta remove it yourself
<sethk> dragonfyre13, yes,
<Nothing_About> Hey
<dragonfyre13> reverie: try an earlier kernel. Is it a fresh install?
<holycow> phonics, not possible, the session is destroyed upon key command
<Nothing_About> can anyone help me out with a problem
<phonics> holycow, tell that to my "ps x"
<reverie> gpu is a geforce 6800gt
<Robin1931> printk: how do u do that exactly?
<reverie> dragonfyre13, fresh install
<Nothing_About> OK im trying to install ubuntu
<phonics> holycow, that's what I thought too!
<printk> Robin1931: *shrugs* whereever you intalled it to, i guess rm it? :)
<reverie> dragonfyre13, like, the install process hangs just after choosing language
<Nothing_About> on my lame laptop
<ArrenLex> dragonfyre: I couldn't call a Nintendo64 a "64-bit system" without laughing. Could you? =P
<Nothing_About> 700mhz and 128 mb ram
<holycow> so what happens when you try to log in?
<dragonfyre13> reverie: ah.
<reverie> i had to use the DVD version of dapper to do a text only install
<se7enworth> anybody got any other suggestions about mounting hda1 pls?
<Nothing_About> problem is
<se7enworth> ntfs volume?
<ArrenLex> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Nothing_About> i didnt know it goes into live cd mode
<phonics> holycow, panel fails to start, settings act weird, none of the panel applets work...
<sethk> reverie, try getting into the box in text mode, and doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dragonfyre13> reverie: ah. You've tried doing the integrity check, and burning a new disk and stuff right?
<Robin1931> printk: i searched my drive for 'firefox' and deleted the dir it found but firefox will still run
<dragonfyre13> reverie: cause you're looking at a kernel error.
<Flannel> Nothing_About: you want the alternate ISO, not the desktop
<Gabby_Hayes> Nothing_About  .. do you see an "install" icon on the desktop?
<captine> ArrenLex: sorry to bug, but reiserfsck --rebuild-sb is asking me questions and i don't know answers i.e. enter block size??? do i just use defaults?
<dfgas> do voodoo cards works in linux? (still)
<Nothing_About> yeh
<Nothing_About> problem is
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yep, i had origional cds from shippiit
<dragonfyre13> dfgas: yes.
<holycow> phonics, my guesstimate is that you borked something and don't realize it ... at this point i personally would decide to reinstall and get the system back to a nice even playing ground.
<phonics> holycow, right now i'm using console login so the 3-key-salute can mean something again :)
<Nothing_About> it is still loading
<reverie> this happens on the 32bit and 64bit versions of Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<Nothing_About> and it has cut out my monitor
<holycow> tracking something like that down would take more work than its worth imho
<ArrenLex> captine: I don't know anything about reiserfs. I don't want to say anything for fear of steering you wrong. Sorry. = /
<Nothing_About> and now i have no signal
<phonics> holycow, i've only had it installed for like 3 weeks
<dragonfyre13> reverie: ok, and you tried the media check function on the CD?
<sethk> captine, reiserfs is unstable when used as a root file system.
<Flannel> Nothing_About: You want the alternate CD, its a  nice textmode installer, etc
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yep
<ChocoCid> i actually have ctrlaltdel in metacity set to bring up gnome-system-manager
<captine> ArrenLex: cool.  shot :)
<printk> Robin1931: i suggest getting support through firefox themselves.  But if you say firefox is stilling running it's in your $PATH.  SO I'd check /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin to start with
<sethk> captine, best to not use it that way (or not use it at all)
<Mr> Ummm
<dfgas> dragonfyre13, cool, its going in my newer server i am getting
<holycow> phonics, yeah well, you can have it installed for 3 minutes and still do something to bork it, just a suggestion anyway
<dragonfyre13> reverie: I got a bad burn once, from shipit, so...
<Nothing_About> yeh problem i dont know what to do
<captine> Anyone able to help with Reiserfsck???
<Mr> I still been trying to run it
<dragonfyre13> dfgas: sounds good!
<Nothing_About> since its still loading the live cd
<phonics> holycow, i totally agree with the too much effort analysis :)
<Mr> type "sudo chmod +x <script_file>" thne type "./<scriptfile"
<Nothing_About> and my monitor has no signal
<Nothing_About> should i leave it
<Mr> for script file i put file.ss
<Mr> ?
<ArrenLex> Robin: what problem are you having with firefox?
<Nothing_About> and maybe it will start working
<Robin1931> printk: i'll have a look in those dirs, tnank you
<dragonfyre13> reverie: are you doing anything screwy, hardware wise?
<printk> Mr: whatever the name of the script is
<Nothing_About> or do something else
<Flannel> Nothing_About: just power down, not going to break anyting ;)
<se7enworth> thx you guys are a great help
<kmitch87> Nothing_About: only thing to do is to turn it off
<captine> sethk: problem is, my machine was running slackware.  the drive that is in reiser format is my home drive, with all doc's etc
<Dyegov> I need someone to help me with my resolution, it's only 640x480 :(
<Nothing_About> ok
<phonics> holycow, but part of the reason I even use linux is to track down problems like this and make sure nobody else gets rammed by them
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yeah, ive tired 4 cds here, and the same cds have installed fine on other machines
<Gabby_Hayes> Nothing_About  .. reboot, and choose a text install
<Nothing_About> is there a way i can install the linux without going to live cd
<Flannel> !tell Dyegov about fixres
<Nothing_About> text install
<holycow> phonics, ditto, i love being able to solve problems
<Flannel> Nothing_About: alternate ISO
<sethk> captine, at this point, you have to recover it, granted.  afterwards, it would be a good idea to ditch it.
<dragonfyre13> reverie: hmmmmm.
<sethk> captine, you have to say yes to all the questions, normally.
<phonics> holycow, so how do these friggin processes stay alive??? :(
<sethk> captine, if you want to ask about a specific prompt, go ahead.
<captine> sethk: what about the block size thing?
<holycow> phonics, ironically, because everything is free reinstalling just is easier on linux than on certain other platforms
<Nothing_About> ok well is there any commands i must type while in text install
<Nothing_About> to start things up
<phonics> holycow, so true
<Nothing_About> because im very new to the linux world
<sethk> captine, sorry, I didn't see it, can you write it again?
<Nothing_About> and not sure on how to install linux
<Flannel> Nothing_About: you'll have to hit enter at the beginning, because there are different install types
<dragonfyre13> reverie: OK, well as far as hardware, the only thing that the CD is touching should be the CD, RAM, and the display. No hard drive, or anything else.
<Nothing_About> ok
<holycow> phonics, well i don't thinkt hey stay alive i think they get restarted in the background along with gdm and x
<Gabby_Hayes> Nothing_About  ... the CD will have choices
<Lilandra> Hi all
<sethk> Nothing_About, when you choose the text mode install, it will prompt you
<Nothing_About> yes ive seen
<BluR> !info python-apt
<dragonfyre13> reverie: do a ram check, though you've probably already done one, and let it run a few times through.
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yeah
<ubotu> python-apt: Python interface to libapt-pkg. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.16.2ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 116 kB
<holycow> phonics,  but i've not really hacked around that kinda thing a lot so hard to tell.  gnome devs might be able to give more detailed info
<Robin1931> printk: there was a firefox file in /usr/bin/ :)
<Nothing_About> ok so turn off my laptop
<Nothing_About> and start install again
<Tru7h> What are the advantages of booting up in safe graphics mode?
<captine> sethk: it is asking me what block size  to use (after i typed reiserfsck --rebuild-sb).  It has [4096]  as a recommendation
<Flannel> Nothing_About: it walks you through it pretty well.  And, worst case is you did something wrong, and you can fix it, or install again ;)  Most people reinstall after a month once theyve figured stuff out, to undo all the mistakes ;)
<reverie> dragonfyre13, ran memtest86 , all fine for about 10 passes
<holycow> phonics, just because you see them doesn't meen they haven't restarted
<dragonfyre13> reverie: hmmmmmm.
<reverie> dragonfyre13, also this ONLY ever happens with Dapper
<Robin1931> firefox seems to be gone, thank you :D
<Flannel> Tru7h: none of your gnome startup stuff is run, if you have a bad script or whatnot
<printk> Robin1931: np
<sethk> phonics, specifically, which processes stay alive?
<TWiSTEDSO> hi all , i want to run higher resolution than 1024 , how do i add more modes ?
<Nothing_About> ok
<Mr> its not working
<Nothing_About> so when i have the menu pop up
<Nothing_About> before install
<Lilandra> Is there a PPC linux/ubuntu specific channel?
<Nothing_About> i press a key
<reverie> dragonfyre13, so i'm guessing its the kernel release conflicts with some hardware, i even tried booting the cd without having my tv card, sndcard and nic installed
<Nothing_About> to stop count down
<printk> Mr: what's not working about it?  what kind of script is this?
<ArrenLex> TWiSTEDSO: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and add more resolutions. Or else edit your /etc/x11/xorg.conf and add them manually.
<Nothing_About> then i choose text install
<Gabby_Hayes> Tru7h  ... you can get what packages or drivers you need installed, then go to a regular mode.
<Nothing_About> and follow the prompts
<kmitch87> TWiStEDSO: does your monitor support higher modes?
<sethk> Mr,  give us some context, look at the rate questions fly about here.
<Flannel> Nothing_About: no, no.  this is an entire other disk, Alternate ISO, you have the Desktop ISO
<phonics> holycow, sethk, all of them seem to - bonobo-activation, gnome-* etc
<printk> Mr: you might need to seek help from the authors of lampp... what is lampp... I don't think it's in ubuntu
<Nothing_About> ok
<sethk> phonics, that's not necessarily wrong
<Nothing_About> so i cant go into desktop iso and install in text mode
<phonics> holycow, sethk, I haven't been rigorous enough to track tho
<reverie> dragonfyre13, it just behaves weirdly, i did get into X a few times after the installation went through eventually, i try run something simple like xterm or whatever, and it just dissapears
<dragonfyre13> reverie: file a bug report is the only thing I can think of. It's not a hardware issue, it's a kernel issue. It's trying to write to a non-existant area. Does this only happen on the live CD, or with the text based installer?
<Lilandra> anybody?
<Flannel> Nothing_About: correct.  the desktop ISO is a liveCd primarily
<sethk> phonics, it's normal for the corba layer and other middleware to continue to run.
<Flannel> Lilandra: nope, this is it.
<Lilandra> oh ok
<Nothing_About> ok
<phonics> sethk, what??? aren't the child procs?
<ArrenLex> Wow, lots of people are talking today. My head hurts from trying to keep up.
<phonics> sethk, s/the/they
<reverie> dragonfyre13, the text based installer seems to install with no errors
<Lilandra> does anybody know about appletouch?
<kmitch87> Nothing_About: at the boot prompt try safe mode
<Nothing_About> but if i download the alternate iso , will i have any problems with my monitor while install
<sethk> phonics, not all, no.  what problem do you think these processes are causing?
<holycow> phonics, actually no they aren't
<dragonfyre13> reverie: It's a liveCD kernel issue.
<Nothing_About> what safe graphical mode
<ArrenLex> Lilandra: you can run it using the synaptics touchpad driver, but it will have only basic functionality.
<Flannel> Nothing_About: probably not, no.
<Mr> sudo chmod <lampp> ./home/jones/desktop/lampp is what i put and it says no such file or dir
<reverie> dragonfyre13, but the kernel dapper boots with after the installer isn't the livecd kernel surely?
<Nothing_About> ok
<Lilandra> how about the dragging of the cursor? can i fix that?
<phonics> holycow, sethk you guys are rocking my world.
<Tru7h> Nothing_About: From what they've just told me, it's used for installing drivers and such while avoiding bad scripts.
<Nothing_About> how much Ram does this linux require
<Flannel> Mr: have you read the lamp howto page?
<printk> Mr: no no that's wrong
<Flannel> Nothing_About: you actually might want to consider xubuntu, instead of ubuntu
<phonics> holycow, sethk, the problem is that I never have a normal session again, i have to restart gdm
<ArrenLex> Lilandra: have you googled?
<Gabby_Hayes> Nothing_About  .. ubuntu at it's first graphics screen will have about 4-5 menus choices ... pick safe mode,  or the text mode
<Lilandra> yes but they're confusing
<Lilandra> i mean i'm confused.
<dragonfyre13> reverie: Sorry, I meant Default kernel issue. The kernel that the livecd boots with is the same one that it installs initially, but just recompiled for livecd use.
<kyja> lol
<Nothing_About> so whats the difference with xubuntu and ubuntu ?
<kyja> !test again
<ubotu> Failed again.
<Lilandra> and i'm not too sure what i'm confused about.
<printk> Mr: don't actually use < > in the file name unless it's called <lamp> and no need to use ./ < notice the period.  The period is only if you're in the present working directory.  If you supply the full path /home/blah/blah then that's all you type to run it
<reverie> dragonfyre13, ah ok
<ArrenLex> Lilandra: what are you confused by? If you give us a link to a tutorial, we might be able to explain it.
<ChocoCid> xubuntu uses XCFE instead of GNOME
<Lilandra> i will try again and come back with specific answers
<holycow> phonics, the problem in tracking down the root of your issue is that you need to track back to a mysterious something that happened to your setup.
<Nothing_About> brb
<Flannel> Nothing_About: xfce instead of gnome, it's more lightweight.  (the window manager, the main GUI thing)
<Nothing_About> need to check on laptop
<Dyegov> I need to fix my resolution because it's 680x460 and what the bot told me didn't work :(
<ChocoCid> basically, the window manager isn't as large so it'll take less memory to run
<Lilandra> ArrenLex: I will try again and see where I get stopped
<holycow> i say stop worrying and reinstall.  if it happens again you will have a base experience to further track it down if it happens again
<reverie> dragonfyre13, if its any help, the thing that made my box not post after it hung was when i tried booting with nolapic noapic
<ArrenLex> Dyegov: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<phonics> holycow, well, i haven't done too much outside of aptitude tho, so that shouldn't be *too* hard
<BluR> !info ifrename
<ubotu> ifrename: Rename network interfaces based on various static criteria. In component universe, is optional. Version 27+28pre13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 176 kB
<TWiSTEDSO> do i need to restart xserver for adding new modes ?
<ArrenLex> Dyegov: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluR> !info iproute
<ubotu> iproute: Professional tools to control the networking in Linux kernels. In component main, is important. Version 20041019-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 949 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<kmitch87> TWiSTEDSO: yes
<ArrenLex> TWiSTEDSO: yes
<ArrenLex> xD
<printk> Mr: if you type ./home/blah/blah that means whatever directory i'm in now, go to home/blah/blah from there..  so don't use the period.
<Mr> it says go to linux shell and login as the system admin root where that at?
<andrew__1> Hey pals, I just rebooted my server and now mysql has the error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)" I'm using Ubuntu 6.06 and mysql-4.1
<dragonfyre13> reverie: it's conflicting with your hardware in some way give the output of dmesg on the other linux distro on the machine with the bugreport, as well as what you just told me. Specifically how you got it to not post. They should be able to figure it out.
<BluR> !info bc
<ubotu> bc: The GNU bc arbitrary precision calculator language. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<printk> Mr: ok type "sudo /home/path/to/script" to run it, if it needs to be ran as root
<dragonfyre13> reverie: as much as I hate it, I'm not familiar with the kernel code for ubuntu yet.
<holycow> Mr, there is no root in ubuntu first so thats one bit of the confusion
<phonics> sethk, holycow should I take this to #gnome?
<holycow> Mr, second, it the terminal undr apps / accessoreis / terminal
<printk> Mr: I really suggest reading some beginner tutorials on common linux commands etc....
<phonics> holycow, sethk or is this an ubuntu issue?
<holycow> Mr, third instead of logging in as root just type sudo before every command,that will execute it as root
<reverie> dragonfyre13, thanks though, i appreciate the effort ;)
<dragonfyre13> reverie: you could install it, and then grab the kernel off on the other distro, then just do a replace.
<Flannel> Mr: Ubuntu has a nice howto on installing LAMP, and I'm sure there's one on Perl, that should do it for you, right?
<Flannel> !tell Mr about lamp
<printk> well there is root in ubuntu, just no password set by default
<reverie> if i could just get the box stable enough to upgrade the kerenel i think that would help
<holycow> phonics, no i really think this is a phonics issue ... i don't really get why you want to spend time tracking down something you did :)
<dragonfyre13> the kernel off the ubuntu repo that is.
<dragonfyre13> reverie the kernel off the ubuntu repo that is.
<Nothing_About> ok
<Nothing_About> im back
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yeah that was the first thing i tried to apt-get :)
<Nothing_About> well the laptop is still trying to run ubuntu
<Nothing_About> but no luck
<holycow> phonics, i mean that jokingly of course :)
<zachhale> anyone know a livecd with the 2.6.18 kernel that i can install the debootstrap from?
<ArrenLex> !enter > Nothing_About
<Nothing_About> so i will download xubuntu
<dragonfyre13> reverie:  that would likely fix it. Just replace it manually.
<Gabby_Hayes> beauty sleep time ... thanks for all the help .... take care ... have fun ...
<reverie> well lets hope she boots
<Nothing_About> enter what ?
<phonics> holycow, i'd normally agree! but i've sworn off trying to have a useful commputer that I hack to bits, so this install is pretty clean
* reverie gets down on his knees to play with dust puppies and get box to post 
<ArrenLex> Nothing_About: the enter key. Stop using it like a comma.
<reverie> brb
<dragonfyre13> reverie: if not, what are you out? It's not like you took a step back.... ^_^
<Nothing_About> ok
<holycow> phonics, i beg to differ considreing your issues
<dragonfyre13> reverie: ohhhhhh. I forgot, bad post.
<ChocoCid> Nothing_About : do you already have normal ubuntu installed?
<mikeh_> how do i know if i am using both processors on my moboard
* dragonfyre13 helps reverie pray.
<holycow> phonics, your issues do not poitn to anything but you ... just going by my set of experiences :)  i believe you really think its clean but i'm betting you changed something somewhere without remembering :)
<Nothing_About> no im in the process of installing ubuntu
<holycow> hehe
<ChocoCid> ah, ok
<ChocoCid> yeah, it's definitely a good idea to get xubuntu if you have a low-power system
<ArrenLex> mikeh: cat /proc/cpuinfo. If you see two entries, you're using two processors.
<ArrenLex> mikeh: if you only see one, install an -smp kernel.
<Nothing_About> but the live cd started insted of an option where i can choose to install ubuntu without going into live cd mode
<Mr> wow
<ChocoCid> the live cd is supposed to start up
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: xubuntu is nice. I'd recommend it even to someone who had a mid powered system.
<holycow> phonics, as well setting up another 'clean' install and watching for this issue is actually a good way to trouble shoot it to be honest
<ChocoCid> dragonfyre13 : i tried it, didn't like xcfe - or kde
<Mr> So what do you recomend i do now since it doesnt have root
<Tru7h> Is it normal for Ubuntu to take about a half hour to boot up from a live CD on an old machine?
<holycow> Mr, *ummm* i told you
<holycow> Mr, there is NO NEED for root
<Tru7h> Half hour and counting, that is.
<ChocoCid> !rootsudo > mr
<mikeh_> AreenLex: can i use SMP on -386 kernel
<holycow> root was not made accessible for a reason, to protect you from your self
<holycow> noobs are notorious for hosing their systems
<dream> how do i remove the blank screensaver on dapper?
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: I don't personally like KDE, though some of the apps are great. I do like XFCE once it's modded though. Oh, and I have to have Thunar file manager. Can't deal with Rox.
<ChocoCid> Nothing_About : if you already have the ubuntu live cd, you can install it and then install xubuntu-desktop afterwards
<holycow> Mr, like mikeh_ said, just type in sudo before each command that needs to be executed as root
<Nothing_About> the thing is i dont know why but while it was loading the live cd , on my laptop my monitor just lost signal i didnt know what process was trying to run while kernal was loading
<dragonfyre13> ChocoCid: oh, by the way, Gnome still blows both out of the water.
<ArrenLex> mikeh: no; only -686 kernels are available with smp.
<holycow> Mr, as well, i already told you this, i don't like repeating my self
<Mr> Ok
<ChocoCid> GNOME is hotness :D
<Nothing_About> yeh but how do i install ubuntu without going into live cd
<dragonfyre13> reverie: did it post?
<kmitch87> dream: System ---> Preferences ----> Screensaver
<Mr> whats the extention for shell script
<Nothing_About> and ive tried the first option on the menu
<ChocoCid> uh, you probably missed the screen with options
<dragonfyre13> Mr: sh
<dream> there is no screensaver in preferences
<Nothing_About> and thats just went onto live cd
<ChocoCid> it's got like 30 seconds to make a choice between 5 options, if you do nothing then it'll go to the default
<printk> Mr: please try to pay attention, this channel is full of text.  If you're going to ask a question pay attention.  Many people told you many times to use sudo before the command
<holycow> Nothing_About, download the alternate cd and use the other installer
<kmitch87> dream: yea, there should be
<holycow> Nothing_About, alternate cd has the old di installer, its fantastic, although ugly
<reverie> damn
<dream> i dont see it in dapper
<reverie> still wont post
<holycow> guaranteed to install on your machine provided it composed of supported hardware components
<dream> kmitch, are you on dapper?
<kmitch87> dream: i'm on edgy
<Nothing_About> so i cant install ubuntu without going into live cd mode is that right ?
<Tru7h> Nothing_About: That's right.
<kmitch87> dream:  I don't think it should have changed though...
<ArrenLex> Nothing_About: wrong. You just need to download a different CD.
<holycow> Mr, on linux things don't really need extensions
<dragonfyre13> reverie: take everything but  the MOBO, RAM out, and try. And go over to #Hardware. they are kick butt over there.
<Tru7h> Nothing_About: Scratch that, I thought you said "can" not "can't".
<printk> Mr: the extension of the shell script depends on the shell it's using.  for example bourne or bash shell use .sh extension.
<Mr> ok
<dream> kmitch, there is no screensaver on dapper
<Tru7h> Nothing_About: You just need to use the alternate installer.
<reverie> dragonfyre13, yeah i know :)
<dream> kmitch is there another way to remove the blank screensaver
<printk> Mr: and they don't always have extensions either... it's not necesary
<holycow> Mr, on linux you ar basically making everything a command wher  thisprogram execsthisfile -withsomeparatemers
<reverie> dragonfyre13, the beep i get indicates the vga card isn't plugged in
<reverie> weird
<reverie> ubuntu unplugs vga cards !
<reverie> :)
<holycow> Mr, so a bash script is executed as ./scriptname
<dragonfyre13> reverie: hmmm.
<SeraVitae> how can i locate $JAVA_HOME?
<holycow> no need for extension
<ArrenLex> SeraVitae: what is $JAVA_HOME?
<Mr> its x-shellscript
<dragonfyre13> reverie: try unplugging it, booting, plugging it in, and then booting.
<holycow> what are you trying to do anyway?
<Mr> install lampp
<kmitch87> dream: I don't know of any other way
<SeraVitae> ArrenLex - i assume it's the home folder of java.
<mikeh_> how do i get SMP to work with a -386 kernel?
<ArrenLex> SeraVitae: what do you mean by "home folder"?
<holycow> ah ... thats a whole other thing, i can't help with that, i'm here to help out with installing and configuring ubuntu :)
<holycow> maybe someone else knows
<SeraVitae> I don't know. that's all i have to work with.
<ArrenLex> mikeh: you don't. You have to install a 686 or k7 kernel. There are no 386 machines with more than one CPU!
<SeraVitae> it's a variable so i assume it's wherever java was installed to.
<Mr> ok
<ArrenLex> SeraVitae: java installs to /usr/lib/jvm
<Mr> thanks anyway
<Mr> bbl
<|chris3|> hi all
<reverie> dragonfyre13, tried that too
<holycow> mr no worries
<dragonfyre13> reverie: hmmmm. Your computer doesn't like you. ^_^
<ArrenLex> mikeh: apt-get install linux-image-686-smp
<|chris3|> oddest thing I tried to install telnetd and now my resoltuions are gone
<SeraVitae> ArrenLex - cool.
<mikeh_> arrenlex: will a K7 kernel work on an intel cpu
<SeraVitae> unfortunately the folder im supposed to stick this extention in, isn't there.
<|chris3|> I have added them back to xorg.conf and restarted but they still do not show up in the list any ideas?
<ArrenLex> mikeh: it will WORK, because the instructions are compatible, but you shouldn't use it. Use a 686 kernel on an intel CPI.
<ArrenLex> U
<dragonfyre13> mikeh_: I wouldn't try it.
<TWiSTEDSO> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did enter new res mode , did even restart the box , but i cant choose anything ?
<reverie> dragonfyre13, microsoft went into partnership of my bios and now im naughty cause i ttried to put linux on it!
<|chris3|> TWistedSo: same issue here
<dragonfyre13> reverie: "Microsoft - we even screw up your hardware."
<|chris3|> TWistedSo: i have no fix
<akano1n> how can i set eth1 to default to use? not eth0
<akano1n> i have to ifdown eth0 to get internet working here
<kmitch87> dragonfyre13: lol
<dragonfyre13> kmitch87: you like that?
<kmitch87> yea;)
<dragonfyre13> it just went silent in here.
<holycow> akano1n, system / admin / networking, at the bottom it will have a pulldown to set the default eth device
<ArrenLex> akano1n: edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and change the "eth0" default to "eth1".
<TWiSTEDSO> anyone that got any hints how do solve the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg problems with adding higher resolutions ?
<ArrenLex> TWiSTED: what problems are these?
<dragonfyre13> TWiSTEDSO: nope.
<dragonfyre13> TWiSTEDSO: ArrenLex might.
<ArrenLex> TWiSTED: did you get to the part where you select new resolutions?
<sidny4> TWiSTEDSO higher resolutions like widescreen resolutions?
<akano1n> ArrenLex but i dont have anything inside interfaces that says eth0 default
<holycow> TWiSTEDSO, easy.  google your monitor refresh rates, put the horiz and vetical refresh rates into your xorg.conf file
<holycow> make sure to back it up first
<ArrenLex> TWiSTEDSO: I'm going to say your nae because everyone's doing it.
<|chris3|> ArrenLex: not matter what we have tried the new resolutions don't show up
<holycow> no need to use dpkg-reconfigure
<akano1n> just add default eth1 ?
<TWiSTEDSO> arrenlex: cant add higher resolutions , did run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and added 1600x1200 and did restart nothing
<dragonfyre13> I'll be back guys. Gotta kill the network for a minute.
<holycow> then restart gdm and presto, all the resolution capabilities of your monitor will be available in the resolutio napplet
<ArrenLex> akano1n: try holycow's way; he knows what he's talking about.
<|chris3|> holycow: I have a plasma tv no google on the res rates
<ArrenLex> TWoSTEDSO: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kmitch87> TWiSTEDSO: did you select from system, preferences, screen resolution?
<holycow> |chris3|, you don't have a choice, you need proper frefresh rates for your display device
<holycow> now the thing is ...
<holycow> if its a plasma tv ... you may only get the minimal resolution capability
<TWiSTEDSO> kmitc: yes system
<holycow> if its not built for computer work it may not be able to handle all but the basic signal levels
<akano1n> yeah i know, but its not working how holycow way, i want to set something inside interfaces to set manually
<holycow> akano1n, i don't understand tha tlast statement
<martynda> hi, i have installed apache2 and php5 through apt-get in ubuntu, but when i go to a php file, the browser tries to download it, can someone help me out?
<|chris3|> ugh....  I hate to say this but windows xp looks great on the tv (dual boot box) and I didn't do anything special to windows to get it to work
<holycow> akano1n, i'm just telling you how it works, you cannot get around how it works
<ArrenLex> akano1n: if eth0 is your default, then it seems to me that just changing all instances of eth0 to eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces should make eth1 your default, no?
<sethk> martynda, the apache configuration must specify that php files are executable scripts to be handled on the server side.
<holycow> |chris3|, if xp works on your tv so will linux, it has nothing to do with anything but the components ability to handle the tv out signal
<ArrenLex> chris3: do you know what resolution and refresh rate your plasma TV is using in Windows?
<holycow> akano1n, how is your plasma tv connected to your computer?
<akano1n> this is the problem, i have eth0 (wire) and eth1(wifi), i have to ifdown eth0 to get eth1(wifi) working..
<ArrenLex> Oh.
<sethk> martynda, in the apache config you'll find a place to add the extension php.  Any directory containing a php file must be specified in the apache config as a directory allowing executable scripts
<|chris3|> ArrenLex 1280x768 60mhz
<holycow> akano1n, oh sorry dude your not th eplasma guy :)
<Nothing_About> NO WORRIES PEOPLE , ive fixed my problem
<Nothing_About> i can now install ubuntu
<ArrenLex> chirs3: I certainly hope it's not mhz XD
<holycow> akano1n, i got you guys mixed up
<holycow> sorry
<martynda> thanks sethk, i didnt know it was per-directory
<|chris3|> lol sorry
<akano1n> so it seems that ubuntu is looking first for eth0, when i ifdown eth0, he tries eth1 and it works
<ArrenLex> chris3: is the plasma your primary monitor?
<|chris3|> arrenlex: yes and linux worked great at the resolution about an hour ago
<ArrenLex> chris3: what did you change to make it break
<JamieBE> Morning Everyone!
<ArrenLex> Whoa, el spanisho.
<|chris3|> arrenlex: I installed telnetd and restarted then my correct resoltion was gone
<holycow> akano1n, in your /etc/network/interfaces file set auto to eth0 or eth1 ... whichever you want to be default
<TWiSTEDSO> ArrenLex: http://pastebin.com/802338
<ArrenLex> chris3: if you didn't touch your xorg.conf, try just pressing ctrl+alt+plus (i.e. the plus key on the numpad)
<holycow> |chris3|, how is your plasma tv connected to your computer?  just curious
<holycow> and since it works on xp then we should be able to get the same resolution here so it looks same
<|chris3|> holycox: vga
<holycow> what you need to know however is all displays have refresh rates .. and you cannot really (not without some serious haxology) set a resolution manually
<holycow> how x works is you give it refresh rates for the potential resolutions, give it potential resolutions and restart x
<|chris3|> holycow: please read my last comments to arrenlex about what caused this issue
<JamieBE> A few questions this morning maybe some of you can help. Firstly, is there any reason why shares on my internal IDE hard disk share fine over my Samba network with other Windows machines, but my external USB2.0 drive shares all come back as inaccessible when I try to access them over the network?
<holycow> what is happening is your default refresh rates calculate out to only that base resolution
<dragonfyre13> I'm back
<holycow> so you will need to find suitable refresh rates for your tv
<akano1n> holycow, i have disable auto eth0, but when i restart, i got eth0 disable...hehehe.. not what i want
<dragonfyre13> I'm not going to be active, but if you want me, PM me.
<mztriz> how do I create a HFS+ partition I'm trying to dual with OSX
<SeraVitae> could anyone suggest an email server for linux that i could use? i wish to setup an IMAP system so i can get my pop3 emails stored on my home server so i can browse them at uni
<dragonfyre13> mztriz: you don't. Create it in OSX. It's proprietary.
<SeraVitae> actually i'd like some fancy web interface one that had a calendar and stuff in it, but fat chance.
<MikeyMike> dragonfyre13,  there's no way to create hfs+ partitions?
<holycow> SeraVitae, you will need a couple of servers working together.  a great smtp server is postfix, an a great imap server is cyrus.
<holycow> those will let you relay email and access via imap
<loper06> please help. im trying 2 setup proftpd and have 2 users w/ different dir permisssions. but i can't get it working. help!
<MikeyMike> how might one create it in osx if they do not have osx installed
<ArrenLex> chris3: what happens when you press ctrl+alt+plus?
<ArrenLex> chris3: what about ctrl+alt+minus?
<holycow> you can add a web based interface for cyrus called squirrelmail, its sorta basic but works great
<mztriz> dragonfyre13: I was reading this tutorial
<mztriz> http://www.teachucomputers.blogspot.com/
<SeraVitae> holycow - are they hard to setup?
<kmitch87> MikeyMike: OS X automatically creates it in install
<JamieBE> Is anyone please able to help with that issue I just mentioned?
<holycow> SeraVitae, yes
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: You seem to be confusing IMAP with POP3
<ArrenLex> TWiSTEDSO: you still there?
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - not really.
<holycow> SeraVitae, why don't you just download the free version of zimbra
<Arafangion> holycow: Cyrus sucks.
<SeraVitae> i haev a pop3 account from my isp, which i wish to automatically download onto an imap server, locally.
<manofcyrus> emm..
<holycow> its all web gui ajaxy stuff and its free
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Ahh, I see.  Use postfix, dovecot, and fetchmail.
<TWiSTEDSO> yes
<holycow> dovecot?
<holycow> dovecot?
<holycow> dude what is wrong with you
<holycow> SeraVitae, whatever you do don't listen to him
<holycow> hehe :)
<holycow> i kid!
<SeraVitae> _
<SeraVitae> so dovecot something to look at?
<|chris3|> arrenlex: nothing...
<ArrenLex> TWiSTEDSO: is that your ENTIRE xorg.conf?
<SeraVitae> or not..
<Arafangion> holycow: Dovecot, at the very least, lets you know when it's /not/ working ;)
<ArrenLex> chris3: does X start at all for you right now?
<holycow> if you want a quick setup tho get zimbra ... you can either install it with their installer or download the vmware appliance from vmware.com
<Arafangion> holycow: Cyrus, on the other hand, is utterly silent - working or not
<holycow> just google vmware appliance and in like 4 clicks you have it setup
<loper06> please help. im trying 2 setup proftpd and have 2 users w/ different dir permisssions. if my home dir is /media/samba can i have user1 to have full access (d/l,u/l,delete, etc) while user2 can only download?
<mztriz> kmitch87:http://www.teachucomputers.blogspot.com/ at the bottom of step 3 it says  . Create a new HFS+ partition that is 6 GB using a tool like Partition magic, QTparted, Gparted, etc.
<SeraVitae> well see
<SeraVitae> this server was a win2k server with mDeamon on it
<SeraVitae> with web interface, all custom themes i made, nice n snazzy.
<holycow> SeraVitae, yeah just blow that crap away
<SeraVitae> so im almost tempted to just run vmware on this box
<|chris3|> arrenlex: yes
<SeraVitae> and just bring mdaemon back up :/
<holycow> SeraVitae, install debian for server, vmware gives you a frewww vmware server to run
<holycow> install that
<holycow> then download the vmware image if zimbra and just go
<holycow> zimbra.com
<ArrenLex> chris3: with what resolution?
<kmitch87> mztriz: last i checked, gparted didn't fully support hfs+
<kmitch87> mztriz:  maybe it does though...
<loper06> can some 1 help me with the question above i posted?  thx
<mztriz> kmitch82: I know I've been looking around trying to find out how to do this...
<|chris3|> arrenlex 1024x768
<SeraVitae> ohh that zimbra thing looks sexy.
<kmitch87> mztriz: download the gparted livecd
<ArrenLex> chris3: and what are you trying to get up to?
<MikeyMike> kmitch87,  she's in the live cd
<holycow> actually its shit, its an all in one box that acts as ldap and messaging server.  i hate it on principle that its an all in one box, however, you seem to be asking for an all in one box
<|chris3|> arrenlex 1280x768
<holycow> doesn't sound like you want to roll your own
<SeraVitae> holycow - let me see i fi can find a picture of my last setup
<mztriz> kmitch82: I'm running off of the ubuntulive cd right now
<SeraVitae> which i was pretty content with
<Arafangion> What the heck? mdaemon counts as a "feature": Logging
<mztriz> kmitch82: could I do this http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=512#3
<JamieBE> Is there any reason why shares on my internal IDE hard disk share fine over my Samba network with other Windows machines, but my external USB2.0 drive shares all come back as inaccessible when I try to access them over the network?
<|chris3|> arrenlex: that is the native display of my plasma with anything else makes it all streched out
<ArrenLex> chirs3: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". Go to "medium" difficulty selection when you get to monitor settings and select 1280x768@60hz, or whatever you said Windows set it up safely as. Also make sure to enable that resolution in the resolution portion.
<darrellmarlow> morning
<loper06> can anybody w/ plenty of experince w/ proftpd help?
<kmitch87> mztriz: i would use the gparted livecd, it uses a more updated partitioner
<darrellmarlow> I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I am newb at linux
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - mdaemon was nice
<darrellmarlow> what do I need to do to play my .mp3 files?
<ArrenLex> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeraVitae> holy wowowow.
<aSt3raL> darrellmarlow: xmms
<SeraVitae> zimbra is like.
<SeraVitae> EXACTLY what i wanted. i'm using thier demo now.
<darrellmarlow> all music apps seem to not work
<kmitch87> darrelmarlow: fluendo codec works
<SeraVitae> it's like outlook only web based. PERFECT.
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Who the heck decides that "logging" is merely a feature added in version EIGHT of their server?
<holycow> SeraVitae, windows weenies love that shit
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - who the hell gets upset about pedantic things and misformed expectations?
<SeraVitae> ie, go have a cry :P
<darrellmarlow> is xmms difficult to install because Im super newb on linux
<nailbags> hi all, how do i set my wireless ssid permantently in ubuntu? (from the command line)
<ArrenLex> darrell: no. apt-get install xmms
<SeraVitae> darrellmarlow - apt-get install xmms
<holycow> darrellmarlow, or do system / administrator / synaptic
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: logging isn't exactly a "pedantic" expectation.
<holycow> darrellmarlow, all the software is available via that gui too,  should make your noobiexperience nifty
<asdx> darrellmarlow: sudo apt-get install xmms in a terminal
<darrellmarlow> do i type "apt-get install xmms" in terminal?
<SeraVitae> no, but i think you could spend your time more wisely
<holycow> darrellmarlow, yep
<ArrenLex> Type "sudo apt-get install xmms" in the terminal.
<darrellmarlow> ok will  do
<darrellmarlow> thx for all the responses
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Suppose you download and setup your fancy email server.
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: And one day it stops working - how do you find out what is wrong, without logs?
<|chris3|> arrenlex: 1280x768@60hz does not show up only1152x864 and 1280x960
<nailbags> anyone?
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Or suppose you have to investigate some issue, how do you do so, without logs?
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - but by that time, it won't matter, because your head would've exploded.
<|chris3|> arrenlex: by only I mean int he range
<holycow> Arafangion, well you buy support and blame it on zimbra
<zoidberg> hey guys in freenode
<SeraVitae> because you'd be going WTFFF LOGS AREN'T FEATURES
<SeraVitae> :P
<darrellmarlow> how do you log in as root in terminal?
<darrellmarlow> su?
<sloloem> Heeey has anyone in here played around with the beta nividia drivers?  the 9xxx series?
<zoidberg> how can u see all the users in teh channel on the side or something
<zoidberg> ?
<kmitch87> darrelmarlow: sudo -s
<nailbags> darrellmarlow, sudo -s
<holycow> darrellmarlow, don't be doing that/!!!!!
<Arafangion> zoidberg: That would depend on the client.
<holycow> dudes c'mon
<ArrenLex> chris3: then I suggest googling for the correct rates for your plasma TV and using the 'advanced' settings, like holycow wants to.
<holycow> stop telling noobs how to do bad things
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: How so?
<darrellmarlow> dont be doing what?
<holycow> darrellmarlow, don't be doing silly things like that
<|chris3|> arrenlex: that going to suck
<JamieBE> Can someone please help with this problem?
<holycow> just run every command that needs root priviledges with sudo
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - never mind
<kmitch87> he's right darrellmarlow:  use sudo for most tasks
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Heck, how do the *developers* implement the damn thing without some logging?
<holycow> sudo is "a good thing"
<darrellmarlow> what is sudo?
<kmitch87> sudo is more secure
<darrellmarlow> nice
<holycow> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SeraVitae> holycow - i found the ubuntu install for zimbra, but the vmware images are zimbra+fedora, and on top of that, they are demo's.
<darrellmarlow> im so newb
<holycow> SeraVitae, dude stop right there
<darrellmarlow> this place is great
<SeraVitae> should i really run ubuntu --> vmware --> fedora --> zimbra? :p
<holycow> SeraVitae, i already told you to download the vmware image of zimbra first
<zoidberg> Arafangion: well irc client i am using is FREENODE...which comes default with UBUNTU...so i can somehow confiugre it so it can show me the suers in the channel
<holycow> its easier and faster ... you want to run your serverrs in a virtualized environment
<SeraVitae> holycow - i'm trying to find the vmware image of zimbra.
<Arafangion> zoidberg: Please don't shou.t
<JamieBE> AM I VOICED?
<holycow> easy backups, easy to blow away, easy to restore
<holycow> SeraVitae, google vmware appliance zimbra
<holycow> done
<darrellmarlow> sweet its working
<ClayG> can someone recommend a program for the hp laserjet 4p?
<ArrenLex> chris3: sorry, man, I don't want you to blow your fancy Plasma TV up by using the wrong settings or something. =P Is there any chance you can coerce Windows to reveal the proper settiings?
<Arafangion> zoidberg: Your *server* is freenode, it does not come "default" with Ubuntu.
<Arafangion> zoidberg: Example clients are bitchx, irssi, xchat, gaim, amongst many, many others.
<SeraVitae> 1.5GB vmware appliance?
<ArrenLex> ClayG: check out linuxprinting.org
<|chris3|> arrenlex; no idea
<holycow> SeraVitae, why do you care? it has everything including guest os
<ClayG> ah man, thanks
<darrellmarlow> ok it worked! do i have to install it now?
<ClayG> that sounds good
<holycow> plus its free
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> jeebus
<darrellmarlow> im sorry but  i have tons of questions
<ChocoCid> er
<SeraVitae> holycow - Oh, i was just wondering if i should be running linux --> vmware --> linux --> zimbra.
<holycow> give em the whole frickin solution for free and they still manage to complain
<SeraVitae> on a 433mhz celeron. :p
<ChocoCid> "do i have to install it" strikes me as a really odd question
<holycow> SeraVitae, well lets consider something here:
<darrellmarlow> im just not sure about linux
<SeraVitae> darrellmarlow - you just installed it
<Arafangion> holycow: Typical clueless windows users, indeed.
<zoidberg> Arafangion: sorry my client is xchat....can u help me?
<holycow> a) you don't haveto install from scratch which means you save lots and lots of time
<SeraVitae> darrellmarlow - type 'xmms' and see what happens
<darrellmarlow> I am clueless windows user
<darrellmarlow> i said that from the start
<holycow> b) you didn't pay for a fricking thing, not a single thing
<Arafangion> zoidberg: No, I use irssi.  afaik, xchat already has the user list on the side by default.
<SeraVitae> holycow - yeah, that is a good point im not worried at all :)
<holycow> c) its all preinstalled and a simple download all clicky clicky
<ArrenLex> holycow: who are you yelling at? o_o
<SeraVitae> since i was gonna vmware win2k.
<loper06> can anybody w/ plenty of experince w/ proftpd help?
<loper06> please help. im trying 2 setup proftpd and have 2 users w/ different dir permisssions. if my home dir is /media/samba can i have user1 to have full access (d/l,u/l,delete, etc) while user2 can only download?
<holycow> d) considering all that, why not spend like 500$ and get something at least with 1ghz cpu that can run it?
<holycow> ArrenLex, i'm not yelling :) just typing fast
<holycow> hehe
<holycow> SeraVitae, sorry don't mean to sound mean
<SeraVitae> holycow - every link for googling points me back to http://www.zimbra.com/community/downloads.html , where they list Zimbra ZCS Virtual Application including Fedora version 4
<SeraVitae> just wanted to check if that was correct.
<holycow> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/zimbra.html
<holycow> 180mb btw
<holycow> oh it does point back to site :)
<holycow> hehe
<SeraVitae> yeah, to ZCS
<reverie> dragonfyre13, still no posty :(
<SeraVitae> it must be that torrent/zip then, yeah?
<Arafangion> holycow: Have you ever looked at opengroupware?
<holycow> yeah, i don't like that
<holycow> problem with open groupware is it is based on a terrible application server
<holycow> also it uses php, meh :)
<Arafangion> holycow: Heh, I don't mind php, but it does make a rather poor choice to do the bulk of code in.
<holycow> SeraVitae, you know what? i have the bloody vmware image at th eoffice to play with, i don't remember where on that site i downloaded it from!!!
<SeraVitae> heh
<SeraVitae> i have unlimited bandwith and don't care so i'll download it anyways
<holycow> Arafangion, thats exactly it with groupware things ... they ALWAYS grow beyond their designed spec
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Unlimited, eh?
<SeraVitae> the link you gave me to the VTMS thingy, has ZCS
<SeraVitae> or rather, seems to have just changed names
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: I've only got 1.5mbit/s :(
<akano1n> how do i search for a package?
<SeraVitae> i have 512kbps unlimited.
<reverie> LOL
<Arafangion> akano1n: apt-cache search pkg-name
<reverie> I have a 384k adsl line
<reverie> so don't start
<akano1n> thanks
<SeraVitae> heh.
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Then, I have three times the bandwidth than you.
<reverie> and a 5gb cap!
<holycow> zimbra is good for people who want like an all in one one clicky clicky deal and just leave it at that
<SeraVitae> dude. that blows :(
<kishore> ubotu, zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reverie> and it costs us like 10% of my fiance and i's collective salary
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: You have unlimited downloads - not unlimited bandwidth.
<SeraVitae> holycow - yeah, the demo made my crotch tingle
<holycow> i don't like zimbras development approach so if you wanted to do anything else down the road, donno not how i would do things.  its good just for calendaring todo and email
<SeraVitae> Arafangion - you need a spliff dude. :D
<SeraVitae> you have unlimited seriousness
<Arafangion> SeraVitae: Trust me, there's a huge difference when you start managing servers.
<SeraVitae> Probably but this is for 1 user. moi
<holycow> yeah.  what Arafangion said. but at least this gets him into something right away.  he can learn the rest later.
<JamieBE> Am I +v yet?
<SeraVitae> i won't be upgrading once it works
<Arafangion> holycow: I'm not happy with the current state of calendaring.
<ChocoCid> uh
<holycow> getting ANYONE off of exchange makes mehappy to begin with
<ChocoCid> what the heck @ "am i +v yet"
<holycow> Arafangion, lol me too
<ChocoCid> nobody's +v in here
<holycow> caldav is the way to go, groupdav too
<reverie> This is nice, I think Dapper's default kernel has screwed up my vga card
<holycow> Arafangion, but no one but open source projects are supporting those things
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Shhh!
<holycow> reverie, kernels cannot screw up video cards
<holycow> reverie, unless the kernel magically 'flashed' the firmware on your vid card, it ain't happening
<holycow> :)
<reverie> holycow, I know, I'm just irritated
<holycow> reverie, oh sorry don't mean to make it worse!
<holycow> hehe
<mztriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273438
<Arafangion> holycow: I should code one - a good way to test a "calendar" widget in one of my pet projects, but the real problem with calendaring is that nobody can agree on a damn protocol, except for CalDav, which stinks.
<JamieBE> ChocoCid, so why can I ask a question over half an hour 5 times and get no response from the entire room?
<klos> hi any native englisch speaker here who got 5 minutes to read a motivation letter for applying to university and maybe correct it ??
<reverie> holycow, this is the 4th time trying to get dapper working that after booting and it hanging my box will not post
<reverie> and its not faulty hardware
<mztriz> klos I'll help
<ChocoCid> JamieBE: either nobody saw it or nobody knew the answer
<ChocoCid> i suggest asking again
<holycow> reverie, ah that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<klos> mztriz, query
<klos> ah no
<klos> i'll nopaste it
<holycow> thats a hardware/bios issue, i've had that happen a few times
<JamieBE> ChocoCid: Sounds fair. Here it goes...
<reverie> holger, don't burst my post-trumatic-kernel-panic-ranting-disorder
<Arafangion> JamieBE: Either that the question was pointless, such as "Am I +v yet?"
<holycow> Arafangion, #offtopic?
<holycow> i'm curious about your thoughts on caldav?
<JamieBE> Arafangion, how about you quit breaking my 8-balls?
<klos> hm damn no <br> in nopaste
<klos> hehe
<klos> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/4141/?format=txt
<holycow> reverie, heh efunny :)
<klos> any bette rpasting service ?
<Arafangion> holycow: I haven't honestly studied it much, but I have a major problem with putting all the logic into the application, rather than the server.
<mztriz> klos ok
<ChocoCid> rafb.net/paste
<reverie> holger, but seriously, there's some kernel issue because this has only happened to be with dapper
<ChocoCid> (imo)
<holycow> Arafangion, oh me too.  are you a coder by trade or?
<Arafangion> holycow: I'm studying Software Engineering, I graduate next year.
<holycow> Arafangion, ah cool. was just curious
<Arafangion> holycow: :)
<SeraVitae> how can i change a file association? i just installed azureus but torrents are still linked to the original bittorent software
<holycow> caldav is fine imho for web based things as there the logic is on the server
<JamieBE> I have a samba setup between this Ubuntu Dapper box, and 2 Windows machines. Shares locally, within /home/ work fine, but I am trying to share folders that exist on an external USB 2.0 hard disk and it keeps coming back as "inaccessible" every time I try. What's that all about? The drive is mounted and the share attribs look spot on.
<holycow> caldav clients on the otherhand ... meh
<Arafangion> holycow: My summer job is a windows shop, afaik - but I checked their kitchens, and they have decent coffee machines, so that's cool. :)
<holycow> Arafangion, i've given up on the client software idea i'm thinking thatmost my needs can be served with a web based interface
<klos> mztriz, maybe oyu could gopy it into a text file again, would make it easier to read
<holycow> Arafangion, introduce them to the magic of linux bro :)
<Arafangion> holycow: Which, incidently, puts the logic on the server side.
<drewzf> Is VMWare a viable option if I want to operate in Ubuntu but have access to Windows for PSCS2 & Gaming? Or should I just stick to dual booting?
<orbin> !defaultapp > SeraVitae
<reverie> holger, you mean the magic of breakign vga cards, right?
<holycow> drewzf, not really, too slow and i'm not sure if 3d acceleration is supported
<Nothing_about> ok can anyone help me out with a problem i have when i start up ubuntu live cd
<drewzf> holycow, stick to dual booting?
<mztriz> klos, I already did that heh.
<holycow> can anyone confirm 3d acceleratio nsupport for windows guests under vmware?
<Arafangion> holycow: afaik, vmware does support 3d accel (partially)
<klos> mztriz, are oyu in another network to query doenst work here
<holycow> drewzf, i would yes, infact i would use separate hard drives.  games take up a lot of room these days
<holycow> Arafangion, ah really? enough to play games?
<drewzf> I have a very capable system. 2GB RAM, dual core AMD 4600+
<Arafangion> holycow: It's one of the major technical advantages over qemu + kqemu. (VMware's other advantage is that it's much more polished)
<Nothing_about> the live cd loads and at the stage of loading kernal gets ome kind of hdc command not ready or something
<Nothing_about> and then loads normaly
<SeraVitae> thanks orbin
<Nothing_about> after that it does the system check or something
<Arafangion> holycow: My 1.3 GHz system has trouble with many 3D games, I don't think vmware has a chance regardless of 3d accel.
<drewzf> I have seperate HDD's, my Ubuntu install is on a 320GB SATA, Windows is on a 170GB nothing-special Maxtor.
<Arafangion> drewzf: No shit!
<Arafangion> drewzf: :)
<holycow> Arafangion, lol, i don't play games.  my trusty 1.4 ghz thunderbird cpu here can handle pretty much anything
<drewzf> <3 sarcasm.
<holycow> there isn't such a thing as a slow computer any more imho except for certain specific tasks
<holycow> actually
<Arafangion> holycow: But they all play nethack rather nicely :)
<drewzf> Well, can I configure grub to select a specific Windows install from my secondary HDD?
<holycow> imho if it wasn't for games people would of stopped upgrading after 1 ghz cpus i think
<ChocoCid> nah
<holycow> drewzf, yes
<drewzf> holycow, How? #grub?
<Nothing_about> and then Starts to load ubuntu , upon the ubuntu splash screen popup it loads all the stuff then it gets stuck loading , !! Nautilus !! and i dont know what do to but turn off my pc .
<Nothing_about> So can anyone tell me what Nautilus is
<holycow> drewzf, the trick is to install windows first on its own hd ... windows always wants to be on c:
<Arafangion> holycow: It still surprises me that many people, expecially windows users, obsess about CPU performance, and still just pack 512MB or so of RAM into the system.
<klos> file manager
<Momal> could not open default font 'fixed' <-- anyone know a fix?
<klos> Arafangion, right :P
<Nothing_about> Does anyone have any ideas
<Nothing_about> or could plz tell me what Nautilus is ?
<Arafangion> holycow: Especially with .NET and Java being so ram heavy (And pathetically pathetic with swap)
<drewzf> holycow, Windows has been installed first on it's own HDD, but my 1st install is my Vista beta (crap) and I'd prefer to select XP without deleting Vista.
<JamieBE> Nothing_about - Check your PM
<Arafangion> Nothing_about: Nautilus is Nautilus.  I hear that it's supposed to be some kind of file manager, but who knows what it really is.
<klos> drewzf, how's vista
<klos> whats new
<drewzf> klos, Very sexy. Needs a lot of work.
<Nothing_about> ok so how do i check my pm
<drewzf> Not stable yet, sadly.
<holycow> drewzf, you can, grub needs to installed as the bootloader on that sector instead of the windows bootloader ... then you tell grub where everything is
<klos> looks better than xgl
<klos> ?
<drewzf> And a very large number of games can cause very large problems.
<drewzf> IMHO, yes.
<JamieBE> Nothing_about -  if you press ALT and F2 together and type in nautilus, it will open and you can see what it is. You will kick you will kick yourself! :)
<Nothing_about> and all im trying to do is going into live cd , and install ubuntu from the desktop
<klos> :P
<Arafangion> drewzf: The #winehq folks are saying that soon, they will be more compatible than windows itself.
<drewzf> I doubt it.
<Arafangion> drewzf: Well, vista doesn't support DX9
<drewzf> is #winehq Cedega or WINE?
<holycow> drewzf, an easy way to do it without learning grub is to reinstall ubuntu on the second hd, ubuntu installer will recognize the windows partitions ... so you tell ubuntu to install to hd grub to install to boot sector on other hd and voila
<drewzf> Arafangion, there are hacks.
<ChocoCid> #winehq is WINE
<holycow> drewzf, of course make sure you have backups
<hazexp> drewzf: WINE
<Arafangion> drewzf: Such as?
<holycow> Arafangion, i agree, i max out all my machines with ram
<loper06> please help. im trying 2 setup proftpd and have 2 users w/ different dir permisssions. if my home dir is /media/samba can i have user1 to have full access (d/l,u/l,delete, etc) while user2 can only download?
<drewzf> Arafangion, You can emulate XP & x86 when installing DX9, it requires some dll re-placement. There are guides available.
<Arafangion> holycow: I want to stick another GB of ram into this lappy, but gotta get some money first :(
<holycow> the eternal student cunundrum
<ChocoCid> heh
<holycow> to eat or to buy hardware
<holycow> >_>
<ChocoCid> we need to get a Open Hardware movement going
<ChocoCid> so we can get Free/Open Hardware
<holycow> Arafangion, kimchi noodles for the next few months?
<drewzf> I've found so many incompatibilities with wine it's nerve racking.
<holycow> hehe
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Already done.
<holycow> :)
<ChocoCid> Arafangion: link to free hardware plz
<drewzf> wracking or racking... I think it's wracking.
<Arafangion> holycow: Bah, only Hokkien noodles are decent.
<ChocoCid> wracking, yeah
<hazexp> open hardware, it's been done, in terms of open source hardware
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: The Sun Niagara is supposed to be one.
<hazexp> yeah
<holycow> lol ... a CONNESEUR!
<drewzf> I like Cedega's system, just not their principals.
<holycow> :)
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> i specifically threw the "fre" in there for a reason
<ChocoCid> *free
<Arafangion> holycow: Don't get me started with coffee ;)
<holycow> what do you guys mean open hardware has beendone?
<holycow> hardly
<holycow> where are the motherboards with openbios?
<holycow> where are the properly documented components?
<Arafangion> holycow: There's "LinuxBios".
<drewzf> If I re-install GRUB on my Ubuntu install will it re-detect my HDD's?
<holycow> Arafangion, yes but no mobos
<drewzf> I've been getting an error with my Vista install detection, it says I need to run chkdisk, which Vista doesn't prompt me for.
<holycow> and linux bios is just a bios bootloader btw, its now part of openbios :)
<Arafangion> holycow: And I saw an article saying that someone was making open video cards.
<holycow> Arafangion, thats the only project yes
<holycow> and i will be installing those cards on every single system
<Arafangion> holycow: How much are they?
<hazexp> Open Hardware doesn't mean that it has to be free to buy, it means that the information on recreating the same hardware must be free
<holycow> its a nifty project infact, i think they will do some unique things with it
<hazexp> http://www.opencollector.org/Whyfree/open_hardware.html
<ChocoCid> open video cards?
<ChocoCid> link link link
<drewzf> There's open hardware. Get a job at best buy, drop a system off the truck into some bushes near your home, come back for it later and scrap it XD. Unethical, but what's ethical nowadays?
<chendo> is there a way to get dhcpd to automatically update the DNS?
<holycow> Arafangion, i don't know, i think expensive at first because are using those reprogramable cpus
<Arafangion> holycow: That's what I thought. :(
<holycow> so they will at first service various niches
<Arafangion> holycow: Personally, I feel they should try and get the cost down as much as possible, and stuff them into laptops.
<wickedpuppy> ChocoCid, http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/11/28/018227
<holycow> Arafangion, they are working on those as well ... something about embedded solutions
<Arafangion> holycow: It's not like they're competing with the likes of ATI, so surely they can target the budget market.
<holycow> Arafangion, in any case it doesn't matter if the first ones are expensive i want them to be profitable right away
<hawkaloogie> what's the best method for packet scheduling on Linux? HTB?
<hazexp> Wireshark
<hazexp> whoops
<holycow> they have the right phiolosphical reasoning so if they can build up the open source market they should be able to get the cheap stuff out in a few generations
<hazexp> nope, I was thinking sniffing
<hazexp> nvm
<holycow> Arafangion, hard to actually compete in the budget market a 50$ nvidia is very powerfull :)
<klos> mztriz, lets joins #blablup
<Arafangion> holycow: In desktops, perhaps - but laptops are entirely different.
<holycow> but having a trully open vid card, i think thats wroth a heck of a lot to me
<hawkaloogie> i have to make a choice of BSD or Linux on my gateway computer, and I'd like it to be ubuntu-server, but I can't find anything like PF (or nearly as easy to use)
<wickedpuppy> whats PF ?
<hazexp> pfsense
<hazexp> firewall
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: You have iptables on linux, which is ok, not as nicely documented as PF, though.
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: pfsense?
<hawkaloogie> pf is packetfilter
<holycow> hawkaloogie, i would use bsd if that is what you are familar with ... it makes a great solution for that kinda thing
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: If you've just got a rather basic firewall requirement - masq, blocking ports, etc, only two nic's, one external, one internal, etc, check out shorewall
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: Or just install OpenBSD
<hawkaloogie> nono, i need scheduling. i need bandwidth limiting, i need reverse proxy, i need a whole bunch of stuff ;-)
<sethk> hawkaloogie, bsd has what you want, so why do you not want to use it?
<valehru> Is there a recommended solution for editing/creating Flash/swf files in linux?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, I use NetBSD for my firewalls.
<holycow> valehru, it cannot be done, you need macromedia flash ide
<hawkaloogie> i tried OpenBSD, and am concerned about it's bass-ackwards nature
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: Ahh, so you don't just want a firewall.
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: How so?
<valehru> holycow, le bugger....oh well..thanks
<sethk> hawkaloogie, netbsd
<holycow> there is a flash4linux ide under development but its pre alpha and the dude could really use some help
<hazexp> hawkaloogie: What are you looking for in a gateway computer? Because I've always been partial to IPCop Firewall www.ipcop.org
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: The only problem with OpenBSD, imho, is it's hardware support.
<hawkaloogie> sethk, NetBSD has nice packages for apache2? and more... current software?
<sethk> hawkaloogie, yes
<hawkaloogie> Arafangion, surprisingly, i got it to work on an extremely old computer with ISA cards
<sethk> hawkaloogie, they just posted an update a few days ago; go on their site and get the specifics.
<hawkaloogie> anyway, i should get back on-topic
<hawkaloogie> thanks sethk and Arafangion
<Arafangion> hawkaloogie: Yes, but I doubt you'll get excellent performance out of a 2GHz system with 4 GB RAM.
<hawkaloogie> Arafangion, i'll keep that in mind w/ openbsd (i just run it for a mail server right now)
<mztriz> klos, I haven't forgotten about you (just an FYI that I"m still editing your paper)
<Arafangion> That reminds me, it'd be cool if OpenBSD was ported to Xen.\
<klos> mztriz, lets joins #blablup
<klos> :P
<mztriz> ok
<Arafangion> Make a great virtual system. :)
<reza> help plz! after upgrading to edgy i can not run X, failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch 0) and some more errors any help?
<CromagDK> tried askine ppl in #ubuntu+1 ?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , will screen resolution in gnome change , if i change it in icewm ?
<Normal> Does Ubuntu recognize Usb flash drives?
<SeraVitae> yes
<Normal> SeraVitae: yes, who?
<hazexp> to you
<hawkaloogie> Normal, yes, it does
<wickedpuppy> Normal, it does ... i am using tons of usb drives
<Normal> Where does it show up?
<deFrysk> ghostshadow189, gets a no
<holycow> just an icon on your desktop
<RawSewage> how do you join mulitpart .avi
<wickedpuppy> Normal, on the desktop + /media
<RawSewage> ok thx
<Normal> Neither nor for me
<RawSewage> oh, youre not talking to me
<davin> Hi, how do I rename a file from the shell?
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<mickreal> rm
<mickreal> haha nah, mv filename
<wickedpuppy> mickreal, that will remove
<mickreal> was joking
<wickedpuppy> mickreal, pls do not joke .. if it was important file ...
<mickreal> mv filename newfilename
<Normal> Well, I'll add it to the list of parts that don't work for me: Graphics card, Sound card, and now Usb drive...ahhhh
<davin> cheers
<mickreal> won't joke about that again.. ;)
<eL_PuaS> Has my card intel i810 acceleration 3D?
<reza> help plz! after upgrading to edgy i can not run X, failed to load module "vesa" (module requirement mismatch 0) and some more errors any help?
<wickedpuppy> Normal, unplug ... dmesg .. plug in .. dmesg .. check if ther is any error .. if so pls paste
<Flannel> reza: #ubuntu+1 for edgy support
<Arafangion> Normal: Which graphics card? Which sound card? Which USB drive?
<orbin> RawSewage: cd into the directory and then: cat *.avi > joined.avi
<hazexp> Normal: What FS is your USB Drive formatted as? FAT16/32 or NTFS or other?
<Arafangion> Normal: I've only come across *one* usb drive that didn't work, and that was a wierd one.
<RawSewage> orbin, ty
<wickedpuppy> will that join the avi like ... edited by sony vega ?
<wickedpuppy> then why the hell people buy sony vega ?
<Nothing_about> hey i need some help
<orbin> RawSewage: that joins all the avi files in the dir though.  if you want just one or two, replace the *.avi bit
<Nothing_about> while the ubuntu was loading kernal , the hardware drivers where not found and has faild or something
<Nothing_about> what do i do ?
<Normal> wickedpuppy: dmesg?  Arafangion: 6600 GT , Audigy 4 SE, and my usbs name has worn off...But crap, 2.6.9 is the only kernel that works for me. 2.6.15 all freeze
<EspenBe> Why are the net-services in inet.d listening to tcp6?  I have to use v4 in a few cases.  How can I do that?
<RawSewage> orbin, it knows about .001  .002  etc?
<Nothing_about> to fix this problem
<Wespe> hi, what does "Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "liblighthouseblue.so"" MEAN?
<mickreal> Nothing: during bootup?
<Arafangion> Normal: Let me guess... ATI?
<orbin> RawSewage: yes, i've joined rar files that way
<RawSewage> ok
<wickedpuppy> Normal, type dmesg ... you will see what i mean .. i gotta go cya
<Nothing_about> yeh during live cd boot up
<Wespe> and how can I fix it?
<Nothing_about> while its loading kernal
<Nothing_about> and uncomprassing or something
<mickreal> hmm, i've had this during normal bootup and it's been the video card drivers
<mickreal> were set to nvidia, i changed to nv and didn't have the problem again
<Normal> What do I do with the info spit out by dmesg?
<Nothing_about> also it cant find my bios , manufacuture etc files or soemthing
<mickreal> don't know about live cd boot though
<Arafangion> Normal: Paste it to the pastebin
<Nothing_about> yeh im trying to install ubuntu
<_rockstar> Hm, anyone have the fglrx driver working in edgy?
<Nothing_about> and it loads up live cd
<Nothing_about> doing this on my lame laptop i think somethings wrong
<Flannel> _rockstar: #ubuntu+1 for edgy
<mickreal> did you do install to hard drive?
<Nothing_about> no
<Nothing_about> i cant install ubuntu without
<mickreal> you using desktop or server?
<Nothing_about> going threw live cd
<Nothing_about> desktop
<Normal> I see my usb drive's there, it just doesn't come up in media or the desktop
<Nothing_about> the newest version , ubuntu desktop 6.06
<mickreal> don't think i can help you sorry, i'm using server and did a install to harddrive
<Nothing_about> yeh well ive tried the live cd out on my main comp
<Nothing_about> that im using now
<Wespe> what does "Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "liblighthouseblue.so"" mean and how can I fix it?
<Nothing_about> and everything worked fine
<Nothing_about> on the desktop was a install file
<mickreal> maybe it is the laptop then??
<Arafangion> Wespe: What the heck is "liblighthouseblue.so"?
<ChocoCid> think that's an image file?
<Nothing_about> yeh thats what im saying but still linux should support 128mb or ram and 700mhz cpu
<Wespe> Arafangion: i really don't know
<mickreal> indeed it should
<Nothing_about> its not like im installing windows vista on the hting
<Flannel> Nothing_about: linux does.
<Arafangion> Normal: Linux _does_ support 128mb of ram.
<mickreal> hehe ubuntu is better anyway :)
<Nothing_about> yeh so im just wondering why there are these problems of loading live cd
<Arafangion> Normal: Heck, I've run it on a 24MB system for quite some time./
<Nothing_about> and so i can install ubuntu and replace windows xp
<Arafangion> Nothing: Ahh, that's a disadvantage of live cd's in general.
<Flannel> Nothing_about: because it's loading the entire OS into your ram
<Nothing_about> yeh that might be it
<mnepton> Nothing_about: the Live CD *plus* the installation routine requires a bit more than 128MB. either get the alternate CD, or try Xubuntu, which may be a better match for the slower hardware.
<Normal> I have 2Gb of RAM
<Flannel> Nothing_about: and reading additional stuff off the CD, at CD speed
<whatever_> can someone tell me how to stop xserver without it auto-loading the xserver again...i'm using the "sudo killall Xorg" cmd
<Arafangion> Nothing_about: And the CD can't use any swap files, either.
<mickreal> so the live cd loads and then gives a drivers error?
<Flannel> whatever_: sudo /etc/init.d/[somethign xserverish]  stop
<Nothing_about> ok
<Arafangion> whatever_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<Nothing_about> no live cd loads
<Nothing_about> but while kernal loading the hardware files where not found
<Nothing_about> and has faild to locate
<whatever_> ok i will try those, ty
<Nothing_about> but thing is it still loads up the splash screen of ubuntu
<holycow> Nothing_about, well don't worry about it
<holycow> it works
<mnepton> Nothing_about: but  .... you just said you had booted the Live CD and saw the desktop and installer.
<holycow> whats the problem?
<Nothing_about> yeh ive loaded the live cd from my main computer
<Nothing_about> that runs it normaly
<Nothing_about> so i tried it on my slow laptop
<holycow> and your surprised about what?
<holycow> its a live cd
<Nothing_about> which needs an OS besides windows xp to use on it
<holycow> its A LOT slower than if you had it on the hd
<josi> hi, can anybody remove the global ban for *@versanet.de for the channels #ubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de-treffpunkt?
<Flannel> josi: #ubuntu-ops
<mickreal> Nothing: so you are booting the live cd right?
<mnepton> Nothing_about: have you tried one of the -alternate CDs?
<Nothing_about> Well the thing is it got to the ubuntu splash screen and has stoped loading , from Nautilus
<Nothing_about> no i havnt tried the alternate cds
<mickreal> why don't you install it to the hdd?
<Nothing_about> but thats because it got to the splash screen to load gnome an all that
<mnepton> Nothing_about: try the Xubuntu alternate CD on that laptop. it should install fine.
<holycow> Nothing_about, well itgs a live cd
<mickreal> that way it's not maxing out your ram
<holycow> Nothing_about, you don't have enough ram it seems
<Nothing_about> well 128mb of ram i thought would be enuff to run linux
<Nothing_about> but for the live cd there are alot of problems
<peace-keeper> anyone know a good hex editor with low level disk/partition access ?
<mickreal> not if it's loading the livecd into 128
<SeraVitae> Nothing_about - live cd is chunky as hell.
<mnepton> Nothing_about: try the Xubuntu alternate CD on that laptop. it should install fine. (x2)
<Flannel> Nothing_about: it is .  not to run linux from a lvieCD
<mickreal> that won't be enough... do and install to the hdd
<holycow> Nothing_about, dude, which part of LIVE CD don't you get?
<deFrysk> 128 is pretty low
<holycow> it has to LOAD EVERYTHING INTO RAM
<holycow> jesus
<deFrysk> I would use xubuntu with 128
<SeraVitae> that said i am on a 433mhz celeron with 192mb of ram, running ubuntu + azureus.
<SeraVitae> takes about 5-10 seconds to bring up the applications menu. :D
<Nothing_about> ok
<mickreal> if ubuntu is installed on the hdd it can run with 128 ram
<Nothing_about> well ill go and download xubuntu
<Flannel> Nothing_about: download the alternate ISO
<Nothing_about> thnxz for the help pplz
<mickreal> if you're live cding it, you'll max out the ram as it's loading it to there
<mnepton> Nothing_about: and get the *alternate* CD :)
<peace-keeper> i have an athlon500 and 768mb ram, and winxp is about twice as fast as ubuntu
<deFrysk> alternate yes!
<mickreal> mnepton: not necessary
<Nothing_about> yes i understand live cd needs to laod the whole OS into ram
<SeraVitae> if installing to a low-end box it is better to install ubuntu server-style
<SeraVitae> then apt-get unbuntu desktop
<SeraVitae> or alternate cd.. but not livecd.
<holycow> peace-keeper, lol, your running a live cd too?
<holycow> *sigh*
<Flannel> alternate CD is good, even if you want to install a server you can
<deFrysk> peace-keeper, with or without spyware- virus-scanner and firewall ?
<mickreal> i agree with Sera, install the server then apt-get install desktop
<peace-keeper> no, hard disk
<Nothing_about> lol sorry for the questions just new at this whole linux stuff
<mickreal> Nothing: all good, gotta start somewhere
<Flannel> no need to install server, install via alternate
<unfknblvbl> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nothing_about> ok ill install from alternate iso
<unfknblvbl> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gath> hi, i need some help on ACPI - ubuntu won't power off my computer
<mnepton> Nothing_about: no worries. you're just trying to get a graphical Linux system onto older hardware. not gonna happen with a LiveCD without issues. use the alternate CD to install Xubuntu and you'll be good.
<holycow> Nothing_about, its okay, yeah what mickreal said.  the important thing is not to jump to conclusions, but learn why things work the way they do.  that will make it a lot more fun
<gath> any experts around? :)
* mnepton hides
<orbin> hello.  what do people play FLVs with?  totem-xine + w32codecs loads them fine, but i get no sound and the video stutters.
<peace-keeper> face the truth, linux is nice for techies, but as a desktop OS it's slower and less reliable than win xp :)
<ubunt_> hi. i run dapper on vmware player and the highest resolution that i can choose in preferences is 1024.786, but i need 1280x1024. how to do it?
<holycow> gath, usually no, but ask anyway :)
<Nothing_about> yeh well im off to download the alternate iso right now
<mickreal> it's not less reliable than xp when you can use it
<mickreal> though it is less reliable than xp when learning it
<holycow> or slower, heh
<gath> holycow, i've tried all sorts of kernel options like acpi=force, acpi=off, acpi=on, nolapic, etc, but nothing works
<holycow> gath,  nothing works what tho?
<mnepton> peace-keeper: i really appreciate that you took the time to back up those seemingly subjective statements with facts. makes it much easier not to label you an idiot troll. :)
<mickreal> hahaha @ mnepton
<gath> holycow, all processes are killed but it stops at powering off the monitor and the computer
<mickreal> good calll
<Munksgaard> boing boing
<peace-keeper> just saying my experience, ive spent a lot of time on ubuntu
<peace-keeper> and dont insult me plz
<holycow> gath, so its just not shutting down?
<gath> holycow, right
<mickreal> peace-keeper - don't insult the majority then ;)
<gath> holycow, the last message I see is [x.y]  Power down.
<Juhaz> it's not an insult to call an idiot troll a idiot troll
<gath> holycow,  x and y being "random" numbers
<peace-keeper> i dont insult anyone
<holycow> gath, *hmm* thats too esoteric a qeustion for me, i don't know actually.  i'm sorry :/ maybe someone else has a clue.
<gath> holycow, ok thanks
<mickreal> peace-keeper - ignorance is bliss ;)
<peace-keeper> i just say that as a desktop OS i find ubuntu slower, more complicated and less reliable than win xp
<mnepton> gath: have you tried acpi=off apm=on ?
<peace-keeper> if its not allowed to say that in here, kick me out
<holycow> peace-keeper, spending lots of time on ubntu and actually knowing whats going on are two different things
<mickreal> maybe you should upgrade your hardware
<Cartas> Could someone please help me with Ubuntu + Wine + WoW?
<gath> holycow, yep
<holycow> peace-keeper, why not try us and explain where xp excels over linux
<holycow> lets see if we can bat them down
<holycow> peace-keeper, okay so:
<mickreal> Cartas - try automatix for wine, don't know about WoW though
* gath wonders if there any ACPI experts out there?
<holycow> slower - what does this mean? video response? applications? what?
<peace-keeper> 1: it's twice as fast on my machine, 2. i does not crash every day, 3. it is much easier to use (ok i understand the last one may be a matter of learning..)
<Cartas> mickreal: Is that a channel, or a person?
<holycow> complicated - this is wrong, everything is open to you and if you want to you can modify whatever you want.  xp is closed and you cant modify anything
<mnepton> gath: have you looked at BIOS settings relating to power management? what software infterface does the BIOS expect? ACPI or APM?
<ChocoCid> we have a fanboy
<Jesse1984> hey ppl, im having a hell of a time trying to install ubuntu 6.06, i have read all sorts of faq's and help docs u guys have pointed me too and still no luck.  Is there a way to delete grub, mbr and format hard drive and start fresh???
<holycow> more reliable - don't let me start laughing
<mickreal> Carta - apt-get install automatix
<holycow> sorry that last one is just wrong on levels i can't begin to imagine
<peace-keeper> dont get me wrong, i like linux, but as a desktop OS it's still disappointing for me
<Cartas> Oh
<gath> mnepton, my bios supports ACPI
<ChocoCid> sure, Jesse1984, just reinstall from scratch and select the reformat option on the install
<holycow> 1. on your machine, what does 'slow mean' ... what is slow?
<gath> mnepton, and i've enabled everything i possibly can
<gath> mnepton, if it means anything, xp shuts down without a hitch
<holycow> 2. ubuntu doesn't crash, if yours crashes yhou screwed something up. seriously
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Indeed, sucks much less than windows, though - the best I've seen is probably Mac OS X.
<mnepton> gath: maybe that's the issue? what happens if you use only a barbeones feature set in the BIOS?
<Jesse1984> chococid: u mean with the alternate cd?
<ChocoCid> no, on the normal cd
<ChocoCid> when you go through the normal GUI install on the livecd
<Jesse1984> live cd?
<ChocoCid> yeah
<Arafangion> holycow: Ubuntu doesn't crash?
<gath> mnepton, so you're suggesting i disable some of the options?
<holycow> 3. yes the last one is learning, 15 years of learning ONE ui is a lot different from understaining the principal interface guidlines
<ChocoCid> on step 3 or 4 when it asks you what you want to do with your hard drive
<gath> mnepton, ... in the bios
<peace-keeper> slow means: firefox takes about 10 seconds to start, windows paint slowly, even switching tasks sometimes takes a few seconds
<hazexp> Jesse1984: If you want to wipe the MBR, use a DOS boot disk, then run "fdisk /mbr"
<holycow> Arafangion, it doesn't because 'ubuntu crashes' makes no sense
<mnepton> gath: quite so.
<ChocoCid> select "reformat"
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Are you hitting swap?
<mnepton> peace-keeper: running the correct kernel for your CPU?
<gath> mnepton, what makes you think that would work?
<Jesse1984> chococid: yeh it wont do it! i have tried and it sits at the "installing system" part for like 15mins then shuts down everytime!?
<occultis>  timhaughton
<Arafangion> mnepton: Nearly irrelevent.
<peace-keeper> i think swap is no problem, i have 768 ram
<Jesse1984> hazexp: ok i will try that thanks
<peace-keeper> yes maybe my kernel is wrong?
<ChocoCid> uh
<mnepton> Arafangion: not in the least. i see drastic changes in all sorts of things between 386 and 686smp
<ChocoCid> how much swap did you set for linux?
<holycow> peace-keeper, windows don't paint slowly, you don't have proper drivers installed then
<josh_> Hello, does anybody here have any experience with ifolder?
<peace-keeper> is "2.6.15-27-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT" right for athlon 500 ?
<mnepton> peace-keeper: looks good
<mtymobile> hi
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Open a console, run top, hit 'M', sorting tasks by memory useage, and show us the output.
<holycow> peace-keeper, if your system crashes, you screwed something  up big time.  it litterally doesn't happen unless you do something dumb
* mickreal agree with holycow
<peace-keeper> it sometimes crashes when doing multimedia stuff like playing movies, listening to internet radio..
<ChocoCid> no, windows does that, linux doesn't
<EspenBe> Try again: Why are the net-services in /etc/inet.d listening to tcp6?  I have to use v4 in a few cases.  How can I do that?
<holycow> peace-keeper, what crashes?
<holycow> the whole system?
<mickreal> peace-keeper: could be your hardware for the video stuff
<holycow> or just the app?
<mtymobile> ehi pals is there a way to run an init.d script at device activation with udev????
<peace-keeper> whole system freezes, can't even switch to console
<mickreal> maybe video drivers??
<holycow> peace-keeper, your drivers are crashing
<holycow> please configure drivers properly
<ChocoCid> yeah it's a video card issue
<peace-keeper> i installed some "legacy" video drivers according to some ubuntu FAQ
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Which drivers are you using?
<peace-keeper> nvidia
<ChocoCid> why would you install legacy video drivers...
<holycow> peace-keeper, so you screwed up your config and you blame the system?
<holycow> nice
<peace-keeper> fu, i didnt screw up anything
<ChocoCid> uh, yeah, legacy nvidia drivers instead of current ones?
<ChocoCid> no, that's wholly your fault, not the system's fault
<peace-keeper> i was told HERE in this channel to install legacy nvidia drivers for an older card
<holycow> peace-keeper, it is totally yoru responsibility to know how to configure the system
<holycow> sorry
<mnepton> guys, chill
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Just install the latest proprietary NVidia drivers, and ignore the 'nv' drivers.
<ChocoCid> so someone misinformed you? blarg :(
<mtymobile> no one knows?
<holycow> peace-keeper, i'm going to take a poitn from mnepton and appologize
<mnepton> peace-keeper: you have an nVidia card?
<mickreal> peace-keeper - you did say earlier you spent a lot of time on ubuntum you should know what you're doing then
<holycow> peace-keeper, i'm sorry i don't mean to be mean or attack you :)
<peace-keeper> yeah an older nvidia card
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: nvidia is widely regarded as being the best of the closed drivers.
<mnepton> peace-keeper: which?
<Cartas> mickreal: What was the command again, please?
<holycow> peace-keeper, it is still a video card related issue
<Cartas> sudo apt-get install automatix?
<mnepton> peace-keeper: when i hear "old" i think "riva tnt" :)
<peace-keeper> yeah :D
<holycow> guys, has nvidia dropped support for old video cards?
<peace-keeper> elsa erazor 2, with nvidia riva tnt
<mtymobile> HEY!
<Arafangion> mnepton: I had a riva tnt :)
<holycow> peace-keeper, what kind of vid card?
<siimo> i want this in ubuntu! :P http://www.informit.com/content/images/chap3_0672328933/elementLinks/03fig22.jpg
<peace-keeper> actually riva tnt2
<peace-keeper> where i get the right drivers for that?
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Install the nvidia drivers.
<mickreal> Cartas i pmd you
<Cartas> You did?
<holycow> siimo, oh god
<holycow> siimo, just use vista
<holycow> i hope that NEVER shows up in gnome
<holycow> heh
<mickreal> you get it??
<AlexC> Hey
<ChocoCid> oh how ugly
<siimo> i think its pretty useful
<ChocoCid> it actually seems logical enough
<ChocoCid> but still ugly
<Arafangion> siimo: Damn, why would you want that?
<holycow> not to mention confusing and totally not usefull
<AlexC> Can someone help me Install Maya 8 on Ubuntu please? It's all RPM packages
<peace-keeper> i installed nvidia-glx-legacy.... package says it supports riva tnt2
<ChocoCid> it's not useful because of multiple files
<Cartas> Nope, Mickreal.  Could you resend, please? :P
<ChocoCid> like, nobody has a file JUST for powerpoints
<siimo> so i know exactly what the files are without going into the folder
<peace-keeper> but still everything much slower than on win xp (hope noone feels insulted now)
<ChocoCid> it's mixed in with documents
<mickreal> resent, did you recieve?
<ChocoCid> that's just ugly and i'm sure that's ridiculously slow
<holycow> siimo, if you like that kinda deal cool
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Actually, I'm sure you can make it fairly fast.
<siimo> ChocoCid: you dont understand,, this isnt one folder.. it shows them like this by grouping like files together
<holycow> as for me i'm glad we are switching toubuntu, i never wanna see that, ever
<mnepton> peace-keeper: try removing that package and see what happens. the vesa driver may actually provide a better experience than that more deprecated and antique nv driver
<holycow> hehe :)
<ChocoCid> uh
<Arafangion> siimo: Why not... double-click the damn folder and look at all the files?
<ChocoCid> so it doesn't let you put what you want where you want?
<Cartas> Mickreal:  Can you speak at all in that PM I just opened with you?
<ChocoCid> so you save a ppt it automatically gets moved into the powerpoint folder?
<mickreal> as far as i know
<ChocoCid> ugh
<Cartas> Try it an see?
<ChocoCid> that's fairly awful imo :(
<Cartas> and*
<peace-keeper> lol mnepton ok i try :D although i cant imagine it will become better
<ChocoCid> and, Arafangion, i can't make it go faster
<ChocoCid> windows isn't open source remember?
<mnepton> peace-keeper: can it get worse? ;)
<mickreal> Cartas, i have been trying, just take a look at this link http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_with_Apt
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Haha :)
<siimo> ChocoCid: of course it does but this is a easy interface to your files .. appearently microsoft is trying to get rid of the Tree browsing file system model
<holycow> peace-keeper, trust me when i say, all 3 problems you mentioned are system admins fault and can be fixed
<josh_> what programs do you guys recommend for bluetooth under gnome? Things like obex and other protocols. What should I use?
<Cartas> Thanks old chap.
<holycow> peace-keeper, :) primise
<Cartas> I am PMing you.
<mickreal> np
<Cartas> But you are not sending me anything :o
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: It would be trivial for MS to make that quite quick, actually.
<ChocoCid> siimo : it's still a tree, it's just the equivalent of a family tree in alabama now
<peace-keeper> holycow: that doesnt help me if i cant fix them without spending days on learning about stupid conf files
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Especially given that they both write windows and office.
<mickreal> Cartas, i have been trying, just take a look at this link http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation#Installing_with_Apt
<peace-keeper> i dont wanna be a system admin, i wanted to simply install and use an OS
<siimo> i dont know what you mean im not from america
<holycow> peace-keeper, ah, well because you don't know doesn't make your false assertions true
<Cartas> I already have, Mickreal!
<ChocoCid> oh, sorry
<mickreal> :)
<holycow> it just makes them true relative your own abilities
<Cartas> :D
<ChocoCid> alabama is frequently the butt of incest jokes
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: THat folder could have a thumbnails directory, which is updated when files are modified.
<peace-keeper> what false assertions ?
<holycow> its like me blaming ms for me not knowing how to install drivers on their os
<josh_> Hey smeggy, noticed you're from Tassie. Where abouts?
<ChocoCid> peace-keeper : just because you installed the wrong driver doesn't mean linux is a problem
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: And the first X images of which are shown in that "folder".
<mickreal> Cartas - it should sort you out with automatix, then using that you can install wine and other cool stuff
<ChocoCid> Arafangion : still ugly :[
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: Indeed.
<Cartas> Hm, Mickreal:  It doesn't work.
<holycow> peace-keeper, there are LEGITIMATE complaints about linux ... lots of them
<mickreal> the link?
<Cartas> Ah
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<holycow> no one really hides them but they tend to be of technical nature
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<thatGuy_> man there's a lot of chat going on in here
<ChocoCid> yeah, "linux is slow" is not a valid one at all
<Cartas> That link needs updating.
<thatGuy_> shocked to see it
<Cartas> It's automatix2, it seems.
<thatGuy_> i need help with gnome (anyone that can help)
<siimo> is this kind of thing coming into gnome? http://www.informit.com/content/images/chap3_0672328933/elementLinks/03fig15.jpg  it seems pretty cool i hope this does if not that folder thing
<tonyyarusso> (Often will break things!  You've been warned.)
<josh_> whats the problem thatGuy_ ?
<peace-keeper> i said it's slow on MY MACHINE, and thats no false assertion... and i dont gave a shit for what reason it is slow
<siimo> (taskbar preview like tab preview in web browser)
<holycow> to anyone considering automatix, please never use that
<thatGuy_> gnome-panel won't start at all at this point
<ChocoCid> peace-keeper: you can MAKE it faster
<thatGuy_> this happened after doing installations using autonamix
<holycow> that is a terrible piece of software, it bypasses the package manager totally
<ChocoCid> you installed the wrong driver, of course it's going slow
<Cartas> Mickreal:  Do you happen to know how I can completely remove my previous wine installation?
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Install the latest damn nvidia driver.
<josh_> open up a terminal and try: sudo killall gnome-panel
<Cartas> Do I just delete the .wine file?
<thatGuy_> i have reason to believe autonamix broke my ish
<ChocoCid> no
<mickreal> apt-get remove wine
<mnepton> peace-keeper: Windows kills baby bunnies. there, i said it. you may want to deny it. you may want to call me a bizarre, lying freak. but the inescapable fact is that *every copy of Windows XP results in the deaths of thousands of fuzzy baby bunnies*.
<mickreal> perhaps
<ChocoCid> Cartas : sudo apt-get remove wine
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: ~/.wine is a directory.
<holycow> peace-keeper, well, we do care that you are blaming the os for something of your own fault
<Cartas> Thanks old chaps!
<Arafangion> ChocoCid: And it contains the complete "pretend" C: for your windows "system".
<holycow> its hard to actually offer free support and listen to windows users complain about things they messed up
<peace-keeper> WHY MY FAULT u idiot?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i combine 2 panel of knome to just 1 panel ?
<ChocoCid> because you installed the *wrong driver*
<thatGuy_> when i log into gnome, i get no panels anywhere.
<holycow> because you misconfigured it #1
<ChocoCid> that's obviously your fault, not the system's fault
<peace-keeper> i installed the drivers i was told here in this channels, the drivers that SAY they support my card
<mickreal> peace-keeper - i thought you didn't insult people??????
<holycow> secondly you aren't taking responsibility for learning how to fix it #2
<mnepton> can everyone stop blaming each other and can we please just think of the bunnies?
<ChocoCid> sure, they support your card, but they're also out of date
<thatGuy_> i dont get any error message... i dont even know how to reset or uninstall gnome to try to fix this
<josh_> hey ghostshadow189, do you mean gnome panels?
<thatGuy_> i've been using KDE for a week now
<siimo> <3 gnome
<siimo> <3 xfce too
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Why are you against installing up-to-date drivers?
<mickreal> peace_keeper - who would want to help you now
<ghostshadow189> yes
<holycow> third and MOST IMPORTANTLY all the problems you mentioned are not problems.  configure it right and it works.  you screw it up you take responsibility for it
<peace-keeper> because up to date drivers dont support my old card
<ChocoCid> the guy is LOOKING for a reason to blame the system
<ghostshadow189> josh , yes
<ChocoCid> he WANTS linux to not work so he can bitch about it and retreat to his little hole in the sand where windows is this perfect world
<mickreal> peace-keeper - i suggest trying windows 3.1
* mnepton mutters "bunnies" and goes for more coffee
<peace-keeper> fuck u all, i didnt screw up anything, the system was slow and unreliable from the start... and i dont wanna learn how to configure it
<Smeggy> josh_, hobart
<peace-keeper> be proud of your "abilities"
<ChocoCid> it's people like that, that are the reason microsoft is the #1 os
<holycow> peace-keeper, then go use windows
<holycow> why are you here?
<josh_> ghostshadow189, have you tried clicking on a panel, creating a new one, and dragging it to the area of the screen you want? You can drag two to the same area
<mickreal> peace-keeper - you won't get anywhere with an attitude like that
<holycow> you don't want our help, go and spend hours on the phone with ms support
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: WHY DON'T YOU INSTALL THE LATEST DRIVERS? That's three times I've asked.
<tonyyarusso> !language
<josh_> Cool, I live in Launceston Smeggy ;)
<holycow> we're fine with that
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<siimo> ChocoCid: nothing wrong with nice user interfaces dude
<peace-keeper> Arafangion: cause they dont support my old card
<Smeggy> josh_, cool :)
<ChocoCid> ubuntu has a perfectly fine user interface
<AlexC> Can someone help me Install Maya 8 on Ubuntu please? It's all RPM packages
<siimo> not all linux users are uber geeks that stare at terminals
<ghostshadow189> josh , i drag 1 panel , but it cant combine with other
<holycow> siimo, using linux via gnome is terribly easy
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: I'm sure they do.
<reverie> zloc, what's that? I can't see past the cathodes
<BHSPitLappy> AlexC, package(s)? there are more than one?
<siimo> holycow: yea i use gnome + xfce sometimes
<holycow> siimo, i have a few soccer moms happily installing software on it and managing printers and things like that
<ChocoCid> i think he means all the options are RPMs
<thatGuy_> guys... anyone know how to fix gnome if it appears to be completely broken
<josh_> ghostshadow189: ah ok, to make it one panel just right click on one of them and go to properties. Then change the size to as big as you want
<holycow> siimo, cool
<thatGuy_> is it even uninsteallable?
<AlexC> BHSPitLappy, yes - 3 of them. One is the actual program and 2 are License Servers/Programs
<peace-keeper> the reason microsoft is #1 is that windows is better as a desktop os
<ghostshadow189> josh : oh , i'll try
<BHSPitLappy> AlexC, "sudo alien -d nameofrpm.rpm"
<holycow> thatGuy_, depends on what you mean by broken ... describe the problem and we will try to fix it
<AlexC> peace-keeper, please don't be a troll =)
<ChocoCid> yeah, it's uninstallable, you can do sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: Incorrect.
<reverie> thatGuy_, delete your gnome configs
<BHSPitLappy> AlexC, then you can double click the new ones
<holycow> peace-keeper, why are you here then?
<ChocoCid> might be able to go sudo apt-get restore or something like that
<AlexC> BHSPitLappy, cool ok - I'll try that now
<thatGuy_> whwen i log in, i get no panels at all
<holycow> peace-keeper,  you don't want to use linux, you don't want to learn how to maintain it, why are  you here?
<BHSPitLappy> AlexC, I dunno if you already have alien installed though
<mickreal> peace-keeper - the reason why microsoft is #1 is because of venture capitcal, mass marketing and large amounts of money that the open source community doesn't have
<thatGuy_> i've tried to run gnome-panel, and nothing
<mickreal> think before you speak
<frogzoo> thatGuy_: 1st, create a new user with 'adduser' & see if gnome works for it
<holycow> go and use windows, you will be happy we will be happy, its all good
<AlexC> BHSPitLappy, don't think so - I'll install it now
<thatGuy_> it happened to all my users at the same time
<peace-keeper> okay i shut up, dont wanna waste your time, bye
<ChocoCid> <ChocoCid> the guy is LOOKING for a reason to blame linux<ChocoCid> he WANTS linux to not work so he can ***** about it and retreat to his little hole in the sand where windows is this perfect world
<ChocoCid> <ChocoCid> it's people like that, that are the reason microsoft is the #1 os
<thatGuy_> nope.  does
<thatGuy_> doesn't*
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: are you sure there are no debs for it?
<reverie> thatGuy_, prolly an error in one of the gnome configs
<Arafangion> peace-keeper: The reason why MS is #1 is because it's installed by default on every single system, due to various nefarious monopolistic practices that has brought them to court several times.
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, absolutely
<ChocoCid> he WANTS to pay through the nose for a worse system
<holycow> ChocoCid, i agree with you 100%
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, Autodesk, well Alias - only did RPMs for it
<thatGuy_> lol.. there's like a million of those right?
<Seveas> ChocoCid, peace-keeper Arafangion: take of-topic discussions elsewhere
<siimo> so what do you use ChocoCid? gnome or kde
<josh_> thatGuy_, have you tried restarting? You can restart GDM/Xserver by doing Alt+Ctrl+Backspace
<thatGuy_> spread  out all across the universe
<ChocoCid> he's TROLLING THIS CHANNEL
<thatGuy_> yup
<reverie> thatGuy_, yeah.. i had this before a few times so i ended up just deleting .g* lol
<holycow> ChocoCid, but once they have decided they don't like it us hammering them wont help
<thatGuy_> its been broke for some weeks now
<ghostshadow189> josh : it cant , i change 1 panel to 50 , and i drag other panel to this panel but they cant be combine
<reverie> don't do it unless you're comfortable doing so :)
<holycow> lets nicely encourage them to go back to windows
<ChocoCid> sure, holger , but that doesn't mean they should troll the channel
<ChocoCid> *holycow
<reverie> thatGuy_, can you create another user and login with that?
<ChocoCid> siimo : i use gnome, don't much care for the look of kde
<mickreal> it got rid of him though
<holycow> ChocoCid, i'm convinced that by my own experience that anyone that doesn't like linux is irrelevant, it really is good enough and easy enough touse already
<reverie> thatGuy_, if that works then its probably a config error
<Seveas> ChocoCid, holycow: stop it.
<thatGuy_> alright.  i'll try that
<BHSPitLappy> this is why I hate this channel
<ChocoCid> the people who don't like linux are going in PLANNING to dislike it
<thatGuy_> otherwise?
<siimo> why am i trolling? i only talked about a couple of user interface ideas from vista
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<holycow> siimo, i wasnt talking about you :)
<peace-keeper> siimo: you get hated fast in here if you say anything good about windows :)
<josh_> ghostshadow189: You can't have a panel inside a panel. There are two alternatives. 1) stacking the two panels, or 2) dragging into the bigger panel the applets you want
<ChocoCid> i didn't say you were trolling ,siimo, peace-keeper  is
<holycow> i was talking about talking about peace-keeper
* mnepton presses the button on the flashing "HINT" sign
<holycow> peace-keeper, not true, you get told the true technical answer
<peace-keeper> i'm not the one who started insulting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mickreal> hahaha he's back
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mnepton presses again
<AlexC> peace-keeper, stop trolling, and grow up
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: you could use alient (if it hasn't been suggested already)
<mickreal> omg go buy some microsoft shares peace-keeper
<holycow> Seveas, wtf
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, yep - someone said that before, just copying the files to my hard drive now so I can alien them
<holycow> i'm helping him realize his destiny is #windows
<holycow> in a very polite way
<holycow> how about bouncing trolls?
<mickreal> lol @ holycow
<AlexC> Seveas, why kick holycow when peace-keeper is trolling?
<Seveas> people, this was the last warning. If you keep continuing disrupting the channel I will ban
<fyrestrtr> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you must, and even there, I suspect you'll be kicked :)
<ChocoCid> should ban the blatant troll, not those who were actually offering solutions to his supposed problem when he outright rejects any form of help ;[
<holycow> Seveas, ban away bro i'm not impressed by you being an op.  i said nothing rude and everything was withing channel rules which i agree with.
<holycow> Seveas, why don't you ban trolls instead ?
<josh_> peace-keeper: voicing your opinion is a fair event. However this chat room is for support on Linux. If you wish to discuss your thoughts with somebody, start a private chat, send them an email, but do not annoy them or spam them. Please take this conversation somewhere else
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@chello213047168211.15.14.tuwien.teleweb.at]  by Seveas
<AlexC> haha I just got a PM from peace-keeper saying "i'm not trolling you asshole" awww bless him
<AlexC> i'm doing alien now fyrestrtr
<Seveas> holycow, simply because I just arrived and didn't see bad things from him yet
<Seveas> As you see he's banned now
<ChocoCid> so you start kicking before you see the whole story? nice =\
<holycow> Seveas, ah allright all cool
<Seveas> but in the futire: don't pay attention to trolls
<AlexC> good plan Seveas
<OXIj> how to change number of viewports in beryl?
* fyrestrtr mumbles something about channel logs
<fyrestrtr> OXIj: ask in #beryl
<ChocoCid> rightclick the viewport icons in the corner, hit preferences
<ChocoCid> it's the same as in metacity/gnome
<ChocoCid> or whatever kde uses
<valehru> is there a flickr uploader for gnome?
<ChocoCid> (i'd assume)
<Jesse1984> can some1 plz tell me how long the average ubuntu 6.06 alternate install should take?
<mnepton> ChocoCid: you were told to stop. you didn't. how is that better than the troll? (and dude, this is rhetorical)
<Seveas> Jesse1984, 30-40 minutes
<fyrestrtr> Jesse1984: no more than 30 minutes, if that.
<josh_> OXIj: not sure if you can change it (if you mean desktops/cube sides)
<holycow> Jesse1984, for me about 20 minutes or so
<bioticpro> How can I mount dvd.iso file on HD, so it can be played or ripped? (hopefully an easy non cli method)
<ChocoCid> because, mnepton , what i'm talking about is a more general statement
<Jesse1984> thanx
<holycow> depends on the hard drive and cdrom speed mostly
<josh_> Jesse1984: Is your installation hanging?
<ChocoCid> plenty of people out there will try linux with the PLAN to hate it
<siimo> my current screenshot: http://members.lycos.co.uk/siimo2005/screenshots/screenshot-20061008.jpg   :P
<OXIj> josh_, yes. i mean that
<ChocoCid> they WANT it to not work so they have an excuse to go back to their comfortable little hole in the sand that they can bury their head in like an ostrich
<josh_> OXIj: What stage of the install are you at?
<mnepton> Jesse1984: it rather depends on the speed of your 'net connection (if you have one while installing)
<Alexus> hello! I'm trying set adsl connection and have already installed the driver (ADLS indicator is ON). But I can't connect to Internet. My provider uses PPPoE. Here is the log after " sudo pppd call ueagle-atm": Using interface ppp0; Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.51; LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests; Connection terminated; Modem hangup. What is wrong?
<OXIj> josh_, working )
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, hum does it normaly take this long to Alien a 125MB file?
<fyrestrtr> ChocoCid: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this space clean for support requests.
<ChocoCid> they want to go "i tried to use it but i would have had to edit configuration files just to get my system to work" and that sort of bs makes other people not want to try linux
<ChocoCid> this relates directly to bug #1 and you know it
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: wouldn't know, but I suspect it does, since it has to create a deb and find deps, etc. etc.
<Jesse1984> josh: yeh its taking ages, but im hoping it will work this time, i have used fdisk to format the mbr and the hdd i was trying to install on previously.. so fingers crossed!
<tonyyarusso> ChocoCid: That may be, and if so, it would be just the sort of topic for #ubuntu-offtopic, since it is Linux-related, but not support.  Want to talk about it there?
<siimo> ChocoCid: well i hated it too when i first tried it 3 yrs ago.. mostly because i was on dialup and my modem could only connect at 24kbps  and a few other things i was used to in windows back then!  but now i use it exclusively at home... its takes time to get used to linux
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, true true - it came up with this to Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package Maya8_0: postinst postrm preinst prerm
<josh_> OXIj: Is your harddrive light flashing, or is there any sign of activity on the computer
<eeki> hi
<AlexC> then fyrestrtr Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<AlexC> and is currently "stuck" there,
<eeki> wat the hell
<eeki> u are doing
<holycow> siimo, it takes time to get used to any new os interface
<mikeymike-linux> klos, mztriz is amazing isn't she?
<josh_> OXIj: sorry, wrong person
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: stuck like, no hard disk activity?
<eeki> does anyone play runescape
<klos> jep
<klos> great work
<klos> thx
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, honestly no idea - I kinda blew up my Hard Drive Activity LED hehe
<holycow> siimo, most users have 15 years of windows training, you don't just throw that away. putting a windows user on osx is not easy either
<josh_> Jesse1984: Any activity on the computer? like lights?
<AlexC> and there so quiet you can't hear them doing anything normally
<Arafangion> eeki: Highly likely that someone, somewhere runs it.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: rofl, okay give it a few more minutes, check top to see if its still running.
<yemu> does anyone knows how to upgrade ltsp to 4.2? i followed instrustions on ltsp.org, but still the old version boots
<yemu> ?
<OXIj> josh_, no mind. all works fine. I just need 6 desktops. beryl can give my up to 12 but I cant find where this option is..
<siimo> holycow: true but its a lot easier now.. with dapper etc is much user friendly compared to what i used back then.. i think i was on redhat 9 which was not that bad but after i used mandrake for a month i decided to give up linux totally but i came back
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know if you can rotate the desktop in ubuntu 270 degrees?
<ompaul> !timetable > yemu
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, check top? how do you mean?
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: from another console, type 'top' and see if the process is still running
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: or use the gnome-system-monitor
<josh_> OXij: OK, I don't remember seeing such an option. But I do remember seeing a demo with more desktops. It might have been taken out? Or maybe it only works when you don't use the cube (use the sliding desktops instead maybe?)
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, theres one that is dpkg-deb but I see no alien
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: that's probably it.
<AlexC> thought as much
<OXIj> josh_, snx. I already found it
<josh_> Jesse1984: does your computer appear to doing any activity? Eg: hdd light flashing?
<thatGuy_>  I'm THIS lucky I got back to this user
<thatGuy_> <thatGuy_> you log in, then you can't even log out!
<thatGuy_> <thatGuy_> no.  gnome did not work
<yemu> ompaul: does it mean i can't upgrade manually?
<fyrestrtr> josh_: OXIj please take it to #beryl
<mztriz> does anyone understand this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273438
<mztriz> ?
<josh_> OXIj: Where is it
<josh_> sorry
<ompaul> mikeymike-linux, there is a program (all be it exercise) where you use hands [1]  to initate rotate[2]  you might be able to do it with one of these xgl like things but that is #ubuntu-xgl
<thatGuy_> is there a way to uninstall gnome and then install again?
<OXIj> josh_, General Options -> Horizontal Virtual Size
<mikeymike-linux> ompaul, my display rotates 270 for long viewing
<josh_> cheers
<thatGuy_> the ish is broke and i'm looking for a way to fix it
<fyrestrtr> thatGuy_: what is the problem?
<thatGuy_> is as broke as broke gets
<AlexC> thatGuy_, I'd like to say sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop then sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop .... but Im not sure :P
<thatGuy_> eeshh, it dont run whatsoever
<thatGuy_> no panels at all
<thatGuy_> no way to run anythign, no way to log out even
<AlexC> thatGuy_, type gnome-panels in terminal
<onorin> Hello, I have an HP nx7010 laptop, with ATI 9200 and default screen resolution is 1600 x 1050. When I try to use fglrx through Xor.conf, after rebooting I got a black screen instead of gnome. What can I do ?
<AlexC> nono, gnome-panel
<thatGuy_> naw, that didnt run it either
<ompaul> yemu, no, what it means is don't upgrade unless you really need it, if you need it you should have a look at the source, you should remove the existing using "sudo apt-get remove --purge program-name-here" then use
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, wayy it's done
<ompaul> !checkinstall > yemu
<josh_> thatGuy_: have you tried restarting yet? (either whole computer or just X session)
<thatGuy_> yess
<fyrestrtr> onorin: how did you install it?
<josh_> thatGuy_: does synaptic tell you that you have gnome-panels installed?
<onorin> fyrestrtr, from Synaptic
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: great, now try installing the debs that it generated.
<thatGuy_> i know it is cause it was working
<fyrestrtr> onorin: you followed the wiki?
<Alexus> I'm trying set adsl connection and have already installed the driver (ADLS indicator is ON). But I can't connect to Internet. My provider uses PPPoE. Here is the log after " sudo pppd call ueagle-atm": Using interface ppp0; Connect: ppp0 <--> 0.51; LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests; Connection terminated; Modem hangup.
<Alexus> Can anybody help me?
<thatGuy_> i did soem upgrades via autonamix and it stopped working completing
<holycow> thatGuy_, ohhhhhhhh
<mztriz> I'm trying to follow these instructions,
<mztriz> http://www.teachucomputers.blogspot.com/
<holycow> dude reinstall and NEVER EVER use automatix again
<holycow> that is what screwed up your system
<thatGuy_> completly*
<mztriz> can someone help me with step 3
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i make panel bigger but icons in panel is still small like before
<onorin> fyrestrtr, yes I did run it, throug sudo  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> thatGuy_, don't even bother fixing it.  backupyour home dir and reinstall
<onorin> fyrestrtr, I heard that this is because the resoultion is too high 1600 x 1050
<thatGuy_> lol
<Alexus> what can I do, where should I move?
<holycow> and NEVER EVER use automatix again, its some of the worst software ever written
<thatGuy_> that's really what it was starting to look like
<fyrestrtr> Alexus: is your modem detected properly? I don't think its working correctly.
<Seveas> holycow++
<Scorpmoon> how do I set up ubuntu to share the attached printer with other windows machines?
<josh_> ghostshadow189: In gnome icons scale to the size of the panel. You can stack panels for a similar effect or try out KDE (Kubuntu) or try using the KDE panels in gnome
<onorin> fyrestrtr,  afterwards I have added some modle lines to my Xorg.conf, that I read this from some post. But it didn't work.
<thatGuy_> have no idea how it broke my gnome like that
<Arafangion> holycow: I suggest you mention that you should backup  /etc, and /var as well.
<fyrestrtr> onorin: try using the binary driver from ati.com, if you have a laptop, that helps -- especially with powersaving and resume after suspend.
<onorin> no matter what I do I can't make fglrx running
<holycow> what Arafangion said
<Arafangion> holycow: Then do the install, then copy all the apt archives back.
<hazexp> holycow: bad experience? please share
<thatGuy_> i ran it on my amd64 laptop and the ish is still fine
<Arafangion> hazexp: _nobody_ recommends automatix here.
<onorin> fyrestrtr, and not fglrx ?
<thatGuy_> dude... i got soo much on here
<fyrestrtr> onorin: pastebin your xorg.conf and your Xorg.0.log file
<hazexp> lol Arafangion
<holycow> hazexp, not me, just we get A LOT of automatix users come in here with hosed systems
<thatGuy_> my web server... mysql... dns server
<thatGuy_> lol
<onorin> fyrestrtr, hangon
<hazexp> I'm not saying I use it, nor do I intend to
<thatGuy_> really hoping you can uninstal gnome adn brign it back
<holycow> automatix just bypasses the packagemanager first and secondly does a bunch of its own things so you get bizarro issues
<thatGuy_> talkign perhaps days of work here
<hazexp> but, I admire the efforts to make Linux more user friendly
<ompaul> thatGuy_, stop laughing out loud and start installing - lol is so IM this is IRC :-)
<fyrestrtr> thatGuy_: what was the last thing you did before gnome stopped working?
<holycow> thatGuy_, no just forget everything.  stop, roll, reinstall.
<holycow> seirously, automatix changed a whole ton of things on your system thatyou don't know about
<holycow> start fresh clean and properly installed system
<ChocoCid> automatix is a nice idea with a poor implementation
<mztriz> does anyone know how to do step 3 http://www.teachucomputers.blogspot.com/
<ChocoCid> from what i understand "easyubuntu" does it better
<thatGuy_> ompaul, i appreicate the help.  i been using irc for over a decade.  i know how to talk on here
<fyrestrtr> ChocoCid: from what I understand, the wiki does it best.
<hazexp> easyubuntu doesn't install applications outside of the package itself
<mztriz> ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273438
<hazexp> Whereas Automatix is supposed to
<ubuntu_> hello room
<thatGuy_> fyrestrtr, i think i had restarted after the ish with autonamix, and after that gnome-panel never ran again
<ubuntu_> just checkin out this new os
<josh_> mztriz: to partition your hard drive you need a program like gparted or qtparted
<fyrestrtr> thatGuy_: oh ... oh ... dear.
<hazexp> mztriz: Run GParted, if you don't have it yet, sudo apt-get install gparted
<fyrestrtr> thatGuy_: backup your /home and reinstall the system.
<ubuntu_> im runnin live
<josh_> mztriz: there are also proprietary software programs out there like partition magic.
<hazexp> ubuntu_: Which OS/distro?
<onorin> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25952/
<ubuntu_> ubuntu
<thatGuy_> soo sux
<thatGuy_> its gonna take me a while to get my ish together
<mztriz> hazexp, I am on the ubuntu live cd, and I did this http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8801/screenshotnm3.png
<ubuntu_> cool
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: what are you installing ubuntu on? A mac?
<onorin> fyrestrtr,  when I make driver "fglrx" instead of "ati" I got black screen
<josh_> thatGuy_, how much other stuff had you installed before you tried automatrix?
<ubuntu_> pc
<thatGuy_> shit.  this comp was just about set
<ChocoCid> no, he's installing an illegal mac os x on a non-mac computer heh
<thatGuy_> got soo much hard-to-install stuff to finally work
<mztriz> hazexp the second part of step 3 tells me Create a new HFS+ partition that is 6 GB using a tool like Partition magic, QTparted, Gparted, etc.
<onorin> jose, automatix
<ompaul> thatGuy_, well at least you have a live CD you can begin again
<ChocoCid> mztriz : go file-new partition after clicking on that part
<ChocoCid> and if gparted can make hfs+, you can do it there
<mikeymike-linux> ohhhhh hazexp whats up
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: can you answer my question?
<thatGuy_> all the flash crap, dvd ripping, cd ripping... fially some good media players....
<josh_> doesn't automatrix make a log of what it did and offer a script for removing it?
<onorin> fyrestrtr, did you get the post ?
<hazexp> mztriz: I'm not on Ubuntu atm, so I can't walk you through it
<Scorpmoon> what's a good and comprehendible tutorial on how to setup ubuntu as a print server for windows machines?
<lukas> what is needed for xmms to play wma-files?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i add text next to main menu , like start
<mikeymike-linux> lukas, AN ACT OF GOD
<mikeymike-linux> (BILL GATES)
<ompaul> josh_, we gave up trying to help people with it - if they want to go to #automatix and say "Fix my comp please" they can
<mikeymike-linux> or perhaps he is satan
<josh_> ompaul: ok, sorry
<Seveas> mikeymike-linux, ....
<mztriz> fyrestrtr, it's a dell
<holycow> josh_, there is no point of worrying because it bypasses the packaging system first and does totally weird things ... who knows iif everything is properly logged under that circumstance
<mikeymike-linux> Seveas, :)
<Alexus6825> Modem is operational and I just want setup ADSL internet connection via PPPoE. What should I do?
<holycow> lukas, w32codecs
<holycow> !restricted
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: why do you need a HFS+ partition on it?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChocoCid> !restrictedformats
<ChocoCid> er, yeah
<ChocoCid> beat me to it by a second ;\
<holycow> check out that linkage for instalaltion instructions
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i add text next to main menu , like start menu . for example : main menu image -> start
<fyrestrtr> Alexus6825: try kppp
<mztriz> chococid, so after i make the 6gb allocated space i make a new partition?
<holycow> ChocoCid, :)
<Alexus6825> what is kppp?
<ChocoCid> after you make the 6gb unallocated space, yes
<onorin> fyrestrtr, ?
<ChocoCid> if you allocate it, you've made the partition
<Alexus6825> is it ppp utitlity in KDE?
<fyrestrtr> Alexus6825: sudo apt-get install kppp
<josh_> well I'm getting tired and still have home work to do. I'm off guys, bye!
<fyrestrtr> onorin: follow the wiki guide to install the ati drivers from ati.com
<fyrestrtr> !ati > onorin
<harrism> Has anyone ever had this problem using Mupen64 (n64 emulator) -> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file .... I tried to locate this file and it's in /usr/lib  .. I also have many sdl library files installed since I develop in sdl every now and then. I have the base package along with many addons such as ttf, gfx, image etc. Any ideas? :/
<Alexus6825> I use Gnome only, will kppp get installed there?
<mztriz> chococid so i right click on the space and try to put it into HSF+ ? (that doesn't work)
<onorin> fyrestrtr,  ok I got it but what about fglrx ?
<Seveas> !find libSDL-1.2.so.0
<ubotu> Package/file libsdl-1.2.so.0 does not exist in dapper
<fyrestrtr> onorin: just follow the instructions and you'll end up with fglrx
<holycow> Alexus, you can pretty much run any app from any de ... they just end up loading the needed libraries
<ompaul> Alexus6825, you connect to the modem with an ethernetcard and you click on System Administration Networking activate the card and as long as your adsl modem is switched on you should have instructions from your provider on what to put into it, unless it came preconfigured
<Seveas> harrism, you'll need to recompile that program against the correct libsdl
<harrism> erick@wolf:~/Desktop/mupen64-0.5$ locate libSDL-1.2.so.0
<harrism> /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0
<harrism> /usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.2
<Seveas> interesting
<onorin> fyrestrtr, ok thanks I'll check it out now
<harrism> ok, so I need to grab source and compile
<ompaul> harrism, please use a pastebin for more than 2 lines paste.ubuntu.com
<holycow> Alexus, gnome and kde are trying to standardize on the opendesktop applications menu so that when an app is installed it appears on both systems in the menu
<fyrestrtr> harrism: try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 commandtostartMupen64
<kraut> moin
<harrism> from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Arcad3> hi
<Arcad3> how to change  the splash screen?
<Alexus6825> I have login/password of course, but I don't know where to use them
<fyrestrtr> harrism: are you running xgl or binary drivers?
<mikeymike-linux> could someone give me an exacmple on how to use spc
<mikeymike-linux> scp
<harrism> not running xgl, I have 64 bit architecture though but I am not sure if this is the reason. I'm running ubuntu64
<mztriz> chococid gparted doesn't let me make the partition HFS+
<Alexus6825> and I know that constants my provider use
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: scp somefile user@domain2.com:~/myfiles
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, what if it is local
<tonyyarusso> Arcad3: The one on boot or when logging into Gnome?
<Arcad3> yes
<SeraVitae> could a slow cpu (like really slow) actually limit the speed of download?
<mztriz> unless i'm suppose to make a different partion ?
<harrism> but compiling the source should work? I guess I could just do it that way
<Alexus6825> when I run pppoeconf it says that he can't find router, why?
<mikeymike-linux> and what is 'somefile' is that the local manifestation?
<ChocoCid> then you'll need a different partition program, mztriz
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: that example is local > remote. scp /path/to/some/local/file user@somehost.com:/path/on/other/host
<mztriz> chococid http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273438
<tonyyarusso> Arcad3: ...that was an OR.
<mikeymike-linux> fyrestrtr, oh okay
<Arcad3> OR=?
<Arcad3> i'm from RO
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: of course, the other way is scp user@somehost.com:/path/to/file /path/on/local/system
<mikeymike-linux> thats what im trying to do
<mikeymike-linux> scp from remote to local
<mikeymike-linux> on lan
<tonyyarusso> Arcad3: Is it the boot splash screen or the one when logging into Gnome that you want to change?
<fyrestrtr> mikeymike-linux: then you want the second example.
<mikeymike-linux> thanks
<Trackilizer> When i turn on my PC, ubuntu crahses while loading moudules or somthig like that
<hazexp> SeraVitae: I doubt it, there are far more factors likely to influence the speed of your download than your CPU
<Arcad3> the boot splash screen
<Trackilizer> that happens everytime i trun on my PC
<CiderJack> mother love
<Trackilizer> do i have to re-install because of this?
<Alexus6825> Why do pppoeconf can't set up my connection? what maybe the cause?
<holycow> Trackilizer, you probably have problematic hardware ... but hard to know without looking at the system
<CiderJack> Inconclusive. Lacking data. No solutions found.
<killaz> hello ubuntu
<killaz> I hope you can help my by pointing me into the right direction...
<Trackilizer> holycow, so i would have to buy new hardware?
<Alexus6825> so...
<killaz> Im using mplayer.... its like this I get a CRC check failure everytime I want to watch a .ISO file...
<killaz> the quality and everything of the ISO is ok... but the CRC check failure makes the movie skip...
<holycow> Trackilizer, well you would need to perform testing to find out what its hanging on
<fyrestrtr> killaz: sounds like a bad download.
<holycow> Trackilizer, do you know where exactly it stops?
<killaz> fyrestrtr, CRC means bad dowload?
<tonyyarusso> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<killaz> fyrestrtr, or bad file?
<tonyyarusso> Arcad3: ^^
<Trackilizer> yes! it's when it says, loading modules or something of that nature
<fyrestrtr> killaz: generally, yeah.
<killaz> fyrestrtr, :(
<Trackilizer> my PC keeps on running, but the screen goes blank and nothing happens after that.
<killaz> fyrestrtr, damn a friend of mine gave me this ISO....
<onorin> fyrestrtr, in that howto there are two guides, one is to use fglrx, which is appereantly now working. The other one is "Using the drivers from ati.com" . So should I proceed with the latter ?
<Al> it seems pretty difficult to get any help here
<Arcad3> thanks
<fyrestrtr> onorin: yes, you want the 'use drivers from ati.com'
<fyrestrtr> Al: plenty of satisfied customers :)
<holycow> Trackilizer, well generally if it it stops during bootup you should be able to see the line it stops at
<fyrestrtr> Al: it all depends on how you ask the question.
<mztriz> can someone help me with this tutorial http://www.teachucomputers.blogspot.com/
<Al> how should I ask?
<fyrestrtr> Trackilizer: disable the boot splash to see the kernel messages.
<Trackilizer> holycow, yes its the modules part it stops at
<Trackilizer> and how does one stop the boot splash?
<Al> my internet doesn't work in Linux... And I don't how to set it up
<tonyyarusso> Al: Just type your question and wait.  If nobody answers, it likely means nobody knows.  Ask again in 15 minutes or so.
<AlexC> hum - fyrestrtr I don't think Maya installed correctly
<holycow> oh hit ctrl/alt/f1
<holycow> or f2
<Mille> any way to reinstall programs installed with easyubuntu?
<ghostshadow189> hi all , to download a theme for gnome , should i download GTK2.x or Metacity ?
<holycow> i think the detailed system init messages are there
<Arcad3> GTK2
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, in Synaptic it says it's installed - but if I do a serach for Maya on the filesystem I get nothing, if I type "maya" in terminal it says command not found aswell
<tonyyarusso> Al: It would help the right people to help you to know what kind of internet connection you have. (And have you succeeded in another OS with it?)
<Arcad3> for me no  theme works
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: we don't support pirated software or the means to install it.
<Trackilizer> holycow, so just do that and wait for the error message right?
<RedGhost> unrar-free _always_ fails, why?
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: maybe 'Maya' is not the command for it.
<Al> How can I setup my PPPoE if modem is already operational?
<holycow> *nod* yeah lets find out where it stops at, maybe it will give us a clue
<tonyyarusso> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Trackilizer> ok, thanks alot, I'll try that.... be back in a bit
<AlexC> fyrestrtr, yeah it is =\
<mztriz> fyrestrtr, I don't mean osx i just want my hdd in HFS+
<AlexC> it's weird
<asking> hello... can you please suggest me the easiest way to make a copy of a video dvd? I'd like to preserve the menu structure/subtitles/audio while reencoding it so that it fits on a 4GB disc.... is there a tool that does all of that automatically? Thanks!
<thatGuy_> anyone know if there's a gnome error log i can look at to try to fix it ?
<fyrestrtr> AlexC: hrmm, dunno. I'd have to download it and install it here to help ya any further.
<Arcad3> make an image of it
<fyrestrtr> thatGuy_: ~/.xsession-errors
<tonyyarusso> Al: See if that wiki page helps.
<fyrestrtr> asking: use any cd copying software, like k3b
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: why?
<Al> I'm reading it now, thanks
<asking> fyrestrtr, thx, I tried with gnomebaker and had no such option... so I felt like asking somebody before installing all kdelibs and k3b
<mztriz> fyrestrtr, for FTP and SSH
<fyrestrtr> mztriz: you don't need HFS+ for that.
<SeraVitae> any suggestions for an ftp server? something with a gui for setting up would be awesome.
<SeraVitae> or at least a gui configurator tool
<Arcad3> use apache2
<tonyyarusso> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Trackilizer> holycow, i get stop the boot splash, it happes at the beginning of the load procces
<Arcad3> apt-get install apache2
<Trackilizer> it happens at the point where it says loading file systems
* holycow scratches head
<holycow> Trackilizer, i've seen that once before but i cannot remember the fix
<holycow> Trackilizer, i'm going to stab at it with 'reinstall' and see what happens
<holycow> Trackilizer, sounds like it cannot find the partition
<Trackilizer> ok, I'll reinstall now.... be back later :)
<Mille> any way to reinstall programs installed with easyubuntu? cause they are greyed out, and i'm not sure how to reinstall them manuallt (well that's why i'm using easbuntu)
<ubuntu__> just here checkin out ubuntu os
<Mille> it's nice isnt it, ubuntu__ xD
<ubuntu__> so far
<Mille> ubuntu__ what have you  been running before?
<ubuntu__> win 2000pro
<holycow> ubuntu__, you should be able to sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename from command line
<mwright2> I've just installed the read/write ntfs-3g and ntfs-fuse... just wandering how do I make the auto mounter (that mounts usb disks) use the ntfs3g or the ntfs-fuse driver instead of the default read only driver.
<ghostshadow189> hi all , when i click to show desktop button it warn me : Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a window manager.  how can i fix this
<AlexC> holycow, I think you ment Mille  ?
<mwright2> it works fine if I explicitly mount it in /etc/fstab but I'd like to mount it using the automounter
<eeki> hi
<Mille> hm
<SeraVitae> is ssh installed with ubuntu by default?
<eeki> errrrm
<eeki> erm
<ubuntu__> im just runnin live off my cd rom right now
<eeki> hey r u guys deaf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<holycow> oh yes i meant Mille sorry ubuntu_
<Mille> holycow, but i dont evfen know the package name?
<mwright2> eek? what's your question?
<eeki> erm
<holycow> AlexC, danke :)
<mwright2> I'm after help with automount d
<holycow> Mille,  apt cache search goodguess
<AlexC> =)
<mwright2> if anyone can tell me where the auto.fs files are ...
<gansinho> hi! I would like to know how do I mount a memorystick from a camera ?
<eeki> does any one play computers
<holycow> that should give you a list from which you should be able to surmise what it probably is
<ubuntu__> um yeah
<pcfan> Hii, After I installed ubuntu without making a boot partition, I made a one (50MB), and I don't know how to update fstab and copy the kernels... can you help ?
<eeki> i can"t
<ubuntu__> ? --- can ubuntu take games??
<eeki> yes
<ChocoCid> ubuntu plays games fine
<holycow> gansinho, you need a memory card reader.  you just plug it into the  usb port, plag the card into it and yoru done
<mwright2> eeki? you can't do that
<eeki> no who says
<Trackilizer> holycowm i can't even re-install.... after booting from the dapper CD, the screen goes blank and nothing happens
<mwright2> you need like 2-5 GB free to install ubuntu
<Mille> holycow, but isnt' there any easy way to make easyubuntu think it runs for the first time?
<ubuntu__> games like doom 3?
<thatGuy_> thanks guys.  I'll backup, then I'll try some of this uninstall gnome methods that I've googled. they may break ubuntu, so that's why I'm backuping up first
<mwright2> or else you're pushing shit up a hill
<ChocoCid> doom3 i think runs on wine, hold on
<holycow> Mille, i'm not sure what that question means.
<eeki> my can"t play runescape
<gansinho> holycow: but I don't have a memory card reader, I could not mount it via the camera?
<holycow> your trying to remove an application?
<yemu> any ltsp experts here? i need help
<sioux> what's mubuntu?
<holycow> if so use apt to remove it
<AlexC> sioux, Media Ubuntu
<Seveas> yemu, #edubuntu is a better guess
<mwright2> anyone here know abuot autofs
<holycow> gansinho, it actually depends on the camera
<mwright2> runescape doesn't work under firefox on windows does it?
<ChocoCid> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2887
<holycow> gansinho, you should be able to just plug it in via usb and one of two things will happen
<eeki> does anyone know how to remove ubuntu
<mwright2> so if it doesn't work on firefox on windows, it probably won't work on linux
<sioux> alexc where can I get some info about it
<holycow> either it will be loaded as a block device and will appear as an icon on your desktop
<Mille> holycow, i want easyubuntu act like if nothing was installed. like when i run it for the first time.
<gansinho> holycow: oh gosh... I can import the pics
<mwright2> eeki you could use dd
<AlexC> sioux, there was a thread in www.ubuntuforums.org in the Cafe
<holycow> or it will use one of those camera protocls and gtkam will popup for you
<AlexC> do a serach for "Mubuntu"
<ubuntu__> what format is this??
<eeki> holycow, i want ot talk to u!!!!!
<holycow> Mille, #easyubuntu
<holycow> eeki, uh oh
<holycow> why?
* holycow is suspicious
<holycow> :)
<AlexC> hehe
<AlexC> ha, what the
<Arcad3> when the new Ubuntu is gona be released?
<mwright2> can anyone help me with autofs
<AlexC> 26th October,
<AlexC> hopefully] 
<gansinho> holycow: but it does not automaticaly mount the memory stick like it does with an ipod for example
<Trackilizer> holycow, not being able to boot into the LIVE cd mean something is really wring with my hardware right?
<holycow> gansinho, yeah like i said .. most cameras these days use a proprietary camera image transfer protocol
<holycow> that means the card isnt viewed as as a block device so it doesn't mount like one ... i.e. lik eyour ipod
<gansinho> holycow: damn, there's no way to "hack" it?
<ghostshadow189> why i cant use show desktop button ?
<holycow> what it does is que gtkam to startup and download the images via that protocol
<holycow> Trackilizer, well probably but depends
<holycow> Trackilizer, what cpu/ram do you have?
<ubuntu__> anyone from seattle wa???
<Jesse1984> is it normal when installing ubuntu 6.06 with alternate cd for the partition manager to come up 3 times saying the same things while you keep selecting the same options you have already selected 2 times previously!??
<Mille> not much ppl alive in #easyubuntu :p
<Trackilizer> well, it's a rather old system.... only 1.2GHZ and only 256MB of RAM
<Arcad3> where can i fin info about the latest ubuntu?
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: try to ctrl+alt+D (the letter, d) maybe the problem is just the button..
<holycow> Jesse1984, yes most of the time people forget to scroll all the way to the bottom and select 'finish'
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<ghostshadow189> gansinho : it works , but why the button didnt work
<Jesse1984> holycow: is the finish button not visible unless you scroll down to it?
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: try to create a new one... I can't say why it does not work ... sorry =/
<Arcad3> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<rubenv> is evolution horribly broken in edgy?
<holycow> Jesse1984, well its an option in one of the partition screens ... its kinda on the bottom an dyou need to arrow down to say finished ... i forget the exact terminiology so i'm winging it a bit
<holycow> that got me a few times
<rubenv> as in: it crashes when I start the mailer component
<hazexp> Whoever was looking for Doom 3, the native Linux port of it is available here: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<ghostshadow189> gansinho : u mean that remove and add another to panel ?
<mwright2> can anyone help us with autofs
<holycow> rubenv, here it seems okay so far
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: right click in a free area in the pannel>add to pannel and add a new one
<rubenv> holycow: darn
<rubenv> that's not good
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: yup, try that...
<Jesse1984> holycow: when it gets to that screen again for the FOURTH time (hehe) i will holla with what i see.. cheers
<holycow> Jesse1984, sure
<ubuntu__> im lost --- did we land yet??
<ghostshadow189> gansinho : it didnt work :(
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: I dunno a lot about programming, I can't help you, sorry, use the shortcut instead until you solve it
<ghostshadow189> anyway , thanx :D
<gansinho> ghostshadow189: nevermind =)
<aaron_> hi
<onorin> fyrestrtr,  used the drivers from saveas. It didn't work. I rebooted  and I got black screen again. Then I reverted the Xorg.conf. And booted
<aaron_> ive just download two .jsp files... how do i install them
<aaron_> one is the download and one is the isntall i think?
<Cartas> "nstall your kernel-source, and then get into menuconfig and sync its options with those given below"
<highneko> Double clicking my titlebar shades it, and I want it to maximize. How's this done?
<Cartas> How do I do that? :O
<aaron_> to put it another way, what is a .jsp file
<SeraVitae> sounds like something to do with java.
<Arcad3> WRNING do not use Windows in this time of the year beacause in a VIRUS STORM aproaching:)))
<Jesse1984> holycow: ok.. i have this up: this in an overview of currently configured partitions and mount points. select a partition to modify its settings ect ect. Now the partitions are already set. ext3 primary swap logical. down the bottom are 2 options: undo changes to partitions and finish partitioning and write changes to disk. I have chosen the latter 3 times now and ended back at this screen everytime
<hazexp> JavaScript Page IIRC
<holycow> Jesse1984, did you setup your / ?
<Jesse1984> holycow: yeh its set..
<Arcad3> WARNING do not use Windows in this time of the year beacause in a VIRUS STORM aproaching:)))
* gath wonders if there any ACPI experts out there?
<gansinho> holycow: thanks for the help!
<holycow> so you select write to disk and brings you back here?
<hazexp> No, sorry, it's Java Server Page, *not* Javascript Page as previously mentioned
<holycow> gansinho, no problem
<Trackilizer> holycow, i just tried a knoppix livecd, and i still have the same problem, somewhere in the boot procces, the screen simply goes blank... and nothing happens after that
<Trackilizer> could it be my harddrive is dead?
<Arcad3> Trackilizer:unplug the source wait 2 min then plug it back
<holycow> Trackilizer, ye it could also be bad ram.  just out of curiosity did you have another os on this system? did it ever work?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Arcad3> computers power source
<Jesse1984> holycow: it then goes to a confirmation screen, yes/no/goback and i chose yes then i end up back there! i dont get it
<harrism> does anyone know how to start vegastrike in linux? I just installed it but cannot find in anywhere
<holycow> Jesse1984, what are the partitions again?
<Trackilizer> holycow, it's my old PC that used to have win98, but I've used it for ubuntu for  over a year now, i have this problem since yestery
<Trackilizer> it just came out of the blue
<Ackeubu_> is it possible to install dapper over an other ubuyntu distro without formating the drives?
<onorin> can anyone help me with fglrx  ?
<holycow> Trackilizer, ohhhhhhh, chances are the hd is dead
<Arcad3> do that Trank..
<holycow> Trackilizer, that makes sense.... its managed to read the hd up to that part then it gets no further response
<Arcad3> it happend to me
<sioux> mubuntu is a dream or reality!
<Trackilizer> crap! oh well! i'll try another hardrive i have lyring around
<Trackilizer> thanks alot guys
<holycow> sioux, welcome :)
<onorin> Can anyone help me with fglrx  ?
<holycow> Trackilizer, no problem hopefully it works
<livingdaylight> i got a serious problem: kernel panic. Unsuccessfully tried to install Mandriva which crashed and now i can't get back into Ubuntu. It loads up unti rootfilesystem but then hangs
<aaron_> how do i change into a director using linux terminal
<Arcad3> Mandriva sucks
<aaron_> directory
<Arcad3> cd
<sioux> holy thanks.. to where a real world or what? :-)
<aaron_> doesn work?
<Arcad3> cd directory
<onorin> aaron_, cd dir_name
<Jesse1984> holycow: ahh i have just gone through the process once more! so make sure.. i dont know exactly, like this i think: primary - ext3 - / (9.3gb)then: logical - swap (454mb [there abouts] ) On ide2 master (hde)
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: is that al lyou can say? :s
<aaron_> ahhh
<holycow> sioux, who needs the real world?
<holycow> hehe
<aaron_> forget capital letter at the start of dir name
<aaron_> :)
<Arcad3> EN is not my native language
<onorin> Can anyone help me with fglrx  ?
<onorin> doh
<sioux> holy the world!
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: some people say mandriva is great. I only wanted to test it. Now i can't get back into Ubuntu
<holycow> Jesse1984, that looks right so its not like its borking because of an unworkable config
<Arcad3> format the drive
<Arcad3> reinstall
<cntb> !fglrx > cntb
<sioux> and pheraps google too!
<onorin> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<onorin> no
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: talking to me?
<holycow> Jesse1984, you got me there dude, i really thought you werent able to select the that option
<Arcad3> yes
<holycow> :/ i'm sorry, not sure what to suggest
<onorin> I can't run fglrx, All I get is black screen
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: reformat my hardrive and reinstall Ubuntu?
<nox-Hand> What tool should I use to connect to wireless networks+
<Arcad3> yes
<onorin> Anyone ?
<Jesse1984> holycow: argh! i have no idea then.. this is hurting me.. why is it so hard!??
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: ohhhh.. Noooooooooooo - Mamma MIa.
<cntb> why fglrx is a name for ATI ?
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: Geeezuz Christ!!! dont say that pleeeeeeeeeze!!!???
<holycow> Jesse1984, its a freak accident of some sort, i assure you its exceptionally rare.  infact i've NEVER heard of that
<holycow> :/
<holycow> like 1 in a million kinda deal
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: nononono...
<holycow> Jesse1984, wait are you using th elive cd
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: there must be an alternative
<holycow> or the alternate cd?
<Jesse1984> holycow.. hmm maybe ill try live cd again.
<Arcad3> i dont know the otheralternative
<Jesse1984> alternative cd
<Arcad3> i use that
<holycow> Jesse1984, perhaps yeah ... this is the first time i've heard of di failing
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: will i be able to save and back up my home directory?
<Arcad3> u have imp files?
<holycow> livingdaylight, yeah thats the great thing about linux, the system doesn't say 'can't back up home dir because of a held file'
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: i cannot lose my home dir
<Jesse1984> holycow: ok i have it up once more.. here is exactly the config of the partitions:
<Arcad3> i dont know madriva!
<livingdaylight> holycow: holy Smoley .
<Arcad3> i used it ..sucks
<Arcad3> formated the hhd after
<onorin> I can't run fglrx, All I get is black screen. Can some one help ?
<highneko> Is it possible to change panel text to white in dapper, gnome?
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: i don't know what imp files are
<Arcad3> important
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: did you try mandriva?
<Arcad3> yes
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: they were saying how great it is. \5 on distrowatch
<Arcad3> it sucks
<nox-Hand> !tell nox-Hand about wireless
<onorin> the best distro is SimplyMEPIS
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: why? how exactly does it suck?
<livingdaylight> Arcad3: they say urpmi is better than apt-get
<Arcad3> no packages database
<holycow> livingdaylight, for the entire life of that distro its never worked
<holycow> ever
<holycow> there is always something hosed in it
<livingdaylight> holycow: Ubuntu is and has been my primary os since 4 years
<Jesse1984> ide2master (hdc) -10.1 GB Maxtor 31024h2 [new line]  #1 primary 9.7GB B F ext3    / [new line]  #5 logical 452.4MB   F swap    swap [new line]  ide2 slave (hdd) - 10.2 GB ST310014a [new line]  undo changes to partitions [new line]  finish partitioning and write changes to disk [new line]  go back
<holycow> livingdaylight, cool
<livingdaylight> holycow: i was only wanting to test mandriva's new release on my spare hardrive. Now i've paid the ultimate price :(
<Ackeubu_> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<Ackeubu_> !installdapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installdapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> !downgradetodapper!!!
<Ackeubu_> !downgradetodapper
<holycow> livingdaylight, well it happens.  reinstall.  next time try vmware and install mandrive as a guest system there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downgradetodapper!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about downgradetodapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ackeubu_> !damn!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defcon8> does anyone use a isl3886 chipset wifi card?
<holycow> that way you can toss it, back it up, reinstall it as you want
<Ackeubu_> !dapper
<livingdaylight> Oh, Geeezus Christ - Pleeze help me. Mama Mia!!!
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<boink> !etchy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etchy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jesse1984> holycow: heres the screen: ide2master (hdc) -10.1 GB Maxtor 31024h2 [new line]  #1 primary 9.7GB B F ext3    / [new line]  #5 logical 452.4MB   F swap    swap [new line]  ide2 slave (hdd) - 10.2 GB ST310014a [new line]  undo changes to partitions [new line]  finish partitioning and write changes to disk [new line]  go back
<livingdaylight> holycow: i didn't want to reinstall Ubuntu until the release of Edgy and then in my own good time
<mikeymike-linux> how would i do this command if i already have the file extracted to /root/  i'm not quite sure how to do this...    "tar -jOxf /root/file.tar.bz2 file.img | dd of=/dev/hda2 bs=512 skip=63"
<holycow> Jesse1984, looks right again!  nice.  and when you say write changes?
<defcon8> anyone?
<burgermann> My mouse doesn't work in Ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10. It works in 5.10 though.
<holycow> livingdaylight, well the thing is if you install dapper now again ...
<holycow> you can just dist upgrade to edgy
<highneko> Double clicking my titlebar shades it, and I want it to maximize. How's this done?
<burgermann> It lags like hell
<holycow> there really is  no advantage to waiting
<Jesse1984> holycow: when i say write changed i end up back where i started again
<burgermann> If I unplug it, and reinsert it, Ubuntu dies
<Jesse1984> oh hang on! should i configure LVM ????
<variant> anyone had 3d acceleration working with 3d rage graphics card?
<oskude> highneko, System -> Preferences -> Windows
<holycow> Jesse1984, your blowing my mind ... *ummm*
<burgermann> Anyone heard about somehting similiar?
<SeraVitae> um i just installed proftpd server. how can i find where it is heh
<livingdaylight> holycow: in the whole history of Ubuntu upgrading to the next release has never worked for me. Always need freshinstall for complete peace of mind
<holycow> Jesse1984, have you had another os installed on that hd ? just curious
<burgermann> It's a USB mouse and seems like every device I plug in, makes Ubuntu die
<SeraVitae> n/m found it
<highneko> oskude: Thanks you. :3
<holycow> livingdaylight, there is some truth to that, i've had to fix a few things manually yes
<burgermann> I've tried with acpi=off noapic nolapic. Nothing seems to work.
<holycow> livingdaylight, lets see if they get it right this time ... i think maybe 6  month turnaround time may be too short to really troubleshoot that stuff
<Jesse1984> holycow: no it was a storage drive on my old pc.. but i have formatted it with fdisk anyway.. totally empty
<highneko> Cannot start the preferences application for your window manager    Window manager "beryl" has not registered a configuration tool
<holycow> Jesse1984, i'm completely not helping here at all
<ChocoCid> uh, you need beryl-manager, i think
<holycow> i'm sorry dude i thought i had an idea
<Jesse1984> holycow: should i configure LVM ?
<holycow> Jesse1984, no need to if you only have one hd
<Jesse1984> holycow: no i have 2 hd
<phanter> hello there. I have files covred with question marks (?) on a cd. How can I find out what language I need to install to make it readable...
<frogzoo> phanter: file filename  maybe
<holycow> Jesse1984, well depends i've never needed to use lvm ... if you wanted to use the other drive too i would just mount it as /home my self
<Jesse1984> holycow: and i just tried to configure LVM on the partitons for the hell of it.. it errored saying an error occured while writing the changes to the disks , the configuration of the logical volume manager is aborted.. [go back]  [continue] 
<phanter> frogzoo: I do not understand your hint .  .
<holycow> Jesse1984, maybe there is something weird going on with the hd?
<Arcad3> what software for ubuntu is similat to MAcromedia Dreamwaver?
<Arcad3> *similar
<holycow> Jesse1984, try installing it on the other just for kicks?
<holycow> Arcad3, quanta+
<Jesse1984> holycow: thanks for all your help anywayz! i appreciate it.. i have to roll now.. i will try install on the other tomorrow.. cheers!
<holycow> thats as close as it gets
<Arcad3> thanks
<holycow> Jesse1984, later
<oskude> Arcad3, you could allso look at "nvu"
<phanter> frogzoo: oke I see, but that tells a lot but not the langauge
<Arcad3> will try that too
<frogzoo> phanter: language is irrelevant, it's the right unicode font installed you need
<SeraVitae> does anyone here use proftpd?
<onorin> Can anyone guide me for fglrx ? All I get is black screen. Here's my log files http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25957/
<phanter> frogzoo: I understand, but file does not tell me this (we are talking about music files)
<gyhu> hi. what programm (free) should i use to resize partiotion under windows xp to make free space for linux installation?
<Arcad3> onorin fglrx is the video driver for ur Videocard?
<frogzoo> !ati > onorin
<onorin> frogzoo, no how to is working for me
<onorin> Arafangion, I only want to enable 3D indeed
<onorin> Arcad3,  I only want to enable 3D indeed
<Arcad3> 3d works for me with default nvidia-glx
<onorin> Arcad3, if I write "fglrx" into my xorg file . I got a black screen
<Arcad3> u have ati?
<grades> hey all
<onorin> ati radean 9200 on my hp laptop
<grades> i need a little help plz
<onorin> with 1600 x 1050 resolution
<highneko> Is it possible to change panel text to white in dapper, gnome?
<Arcad3> x doesn't suport the driver
<onorin> ?
<oskude> onorin, i think fglrx is only for radeon9250+
<Arcad3> !display driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about display driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onorin> oskude, I don't think so. it is written as 8500 +
<onorin> oskude, I am just trying to enable Direct Rendering
<oskude> onorin, ok ... if "man fglrx" says so...
<reverie> Hey guys
<reverie> has anyone with an award bios had this beep squence during a post
<onorin> frogzoo, when I follow that tutorail I got a blackscreen
<reverie> 1 long 2 short, then 1 high tone then 1 low tone?
<bbrazil> reverie: you're best off getting your hands on the manual
<reverie> bbrazil, heh
<bbrazil> reverie: google the model number
<grades> reverie it could be a host of things
<oskude> onorin, after that black screen, open /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for [EE] 
<reverie> award bios's are pretty generic
<grades> ram, vga card
<onorin> oskude
<onorin> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25957/ here all the log files
<grades> i need some help
<reverie> not ram
<onorin> I cant figure it out
<bbrazil> reverie: that's an odd sequence, you'll have to check the manual
<B-Minus> hello
<Gradius9> hi
<B-Minus> i just want ubuntu with kde, is it a good idea to just install kubuntu ?
<Gradius9> yes
<B-Minus> ok
<grades> i want ubuntu to boot up!
<oskude> onorin, please just post one file per pastebin...
<oskude> onorin, and are you using dapper ? did you install fglrx from ubuntu repos ?
<onorin> oskude, that makes a lot files though. Ok I will proceed
<oskude> onorin, i need only that one log file after "black screen"
<SeraVitae> I just installed proftpd, it made an ftp user, i checked the configuration file which is default anonymous, and i can connect to the ftp but it keeps saying login incorrect
<SeraVitae> any ideas what to try?
<onorin> oskude, I am using dapper. I insalled first from repos, then from seveas as official ati drivers
<v3l0ct> onorin: the latest ATI drivers (8.29.6) support 9500+, any driver prior will support from 8500+
<onorin> oskude, both I got the same result
<onorin> v3l0ct, I installed 8.28, would it matter ?
<Ackeubu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gradius9> Anyone here who has headless systems?
<Gradius9> with dapper?
<v3l0ct> onorin: as long as you have 8500+ is ok
<onorin> oskude, Ialso some people said it is because the resolution is too high (as 1600 x 1050)
<SeraVitae> Gradius9 - im doing one now
<ompaul> Gradius9, I do - not just dapper :)
<onorin> v3l0ct, I have 9200 mobility, with 8.28 and I got a bluescreen
<onorin> oskude, I am gonna post the log file
<ompaul> Gradius9, do you have a question
<ChocoCid> !swap
<oskude> onorin, if your monitor supports that, should not be problem... but as i said /var/log/Xorg.0.log should have a line with [EE]  if theres an error
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<v3l0ct> onorin: is it a true ATI card?
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, ompaul , Just did the latest sysupdate. and now vnc server wont start so I have not a connection over vnc
<SpComb> bluescreen as in ncurses screen bit a blue background?
<v3l0ct> onorin: this is on a laptop, ah
<ompaul> Gradius9, have you ssh enabled on that box?
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, ompaul , but smb and ssh still works so I can do thing in ssh
<v3l0ct> let me look at the files
<Gradius9> ompaul, yes
<SeraVitae> grades - do you use an external vnc
<SeraVitae> or 'remote desktop'
<onorin> v3l0ct, yes it is a laptop
<onorin> v3l0ct, all here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25957/
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, using the built in vnc server in dapper
<grades> nope
<onorin> v3l0ct, I am trying to seperate them now
<Cartas> I followed this (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.29.6_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually) exactly, yet it still won't work!
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, Guess that is remote desktop
<SeraVitae> *nod*
<Cartas> Anyone here know how to get ATi drivers working? :(
<ronybeck> Cartas, have you install the driver?
<oskude> onorin, you know that even the ati radeon driver doesnt allways work on notebooks, even under ms-windows
<Cartas> ronybeck: As I said, I followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_new_8.29.6_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually exactly.
<SeraVitae> grades - disable the remote desktop feature, ps aux | grep vnc to make sure no other deamons are running
<reverie> oh nice, the manual on gigabyte's site is just how to isntall sata drives
<SeraVitae> then turn on remote desktop again and ps aux | grep vnc again
<SeraVitae> to check that it successfully goes down and comes back up
<frogzoo> !ati > Cartas
<ronybeck> Cartas, why install them manually?
<onorin> oskude, AFAIR it was working on breezy
<Cartas> Hm?
<reverie> nm, they put it right at the bottom
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, will do
<ompaul> !install > Cartas
<oskude> onorin, ok, so try to get the same version drivers
<Cartas> I've used the ATi installation-guide method, ronybeck.
<ompaul> !ati > Cartas
<reverie> oooh, ati under linux
<reverie> nothankyouverymuch
<Cartas> lol
<onorin> oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25959/   # only the log file . Note that this is after booting in recovery mode
<ronybeck> Cartas, yes, but why?
<ompaul> Cartas, the bot has send your client urls that are useful
<reverie> im seeling my notebook to buy one with nvidia or intel gpu
<Cartas> I noticed, thanks ompaul!
<onorin> v3l0ct,  oskude, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25959/   # only the log file . Note that this is after booting in recovery mode
<Cartas> and ronybeck, what do you mean? :o
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, I am pretty new to this, I get this
<Gradius9> 1000      5556  0.0  0.3   2876   796 pts/0    S+   12:21   0:00 grep vnc
<SeraVitae> yep that's okay, thats the command you just typed
<SeraVitae> is that with remote desktop turned off?
<ed_> guys, whats the package name for the kernel headers in dapper? seems to me that just 2.4.27 headers are there...
<ompaul> Cartas, that is the collective wisdom of the ubuntu community on how to deal with ati
<ed_> or even kernel sources
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, ON, I dont know how to turn it off in command
<Cartas> I think I've been through all of that, ompaul.
<oskude> onorin, well, theres no flgrx driver there...
<onorin> oskude, v3l0ct ,No I guess not recovery but after reverting the xorg file
<Cartas> But I'll go over it again :|
<wrabbit^> Anybody know C?
<ronybeck> Cartas, Why did you use this guide rather than install the ubuntu built drivers?
<Cartas> When I used the fgrlx ones which come with Ubuntu, WoW does not work very well,
<v3l0ct> onorin: you mean reverting to using the "ati" drivers
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, Any idea...
<Cartas> So, I assumed I'd be better off getting the official ATi drivers.
<onorin> v3l0ct, yes
<SeraVitae> Gradius9 - go system -> preferences -> remote desktop and actually turn the remote desktop feature off
<oskude> Cartas, fglrx IS the "official" ati binary driver...
<ronybeck> Cartas, So is the problem the fglrx drivers or WoW?
<Cartas> Oh
<onorin> v3l0ct, oskude , how can I see the log files, in that black screen thingy
<v3l0ct> onorin: so did you run aticonfig after the install?
<Cartas> So, I can go to packages etc. and use that one, oskude.  And it's the official upto date one?
<oskude> onorin, press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to console #1
<onorin> v3l0ct, after installing  the driver from saveas, yes I did it
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, it is headless, only ssh connection... if I have to any physcial to the machine, I have to do it later
<Cartas> ronybeck:  I've no idea.  I start WoW, and it crashes soon after.
<SeraVitae> Oh, i see.
<SeraVitae> well.
<v3l0ct> onorin: you should use the one from the repos and you still need to run aticonfig after those also
<onorin> oskude, I think I tried that, not working, at least ctrl+alt+backspace was not working
<ronybeck> Cartas, Ah I get you
<onorin> v3l0ct, hang on
<SeraVitae> trying to remeber what type of vnc it uses
<ronybeck> Cartas, Ubuntu have the official ATI drivers in the repos
<Cartas> Repos?
<v3l0ct> onorin: it should at least boot up with mesa
<ronybeck> Cartas, install them rather than the ones that come be default
<Cartas> As in... on the package installer tool?
<Cartas> Oh
<markeib> what's the command for installing all packages needed by one application i want to compile?
<onorin> I followed a guide from wiki howto
<Arcad3> ubuntu makes pancakes too?
<onorin> v3l0ct, I followed a guide from wiki howto
<Subhuman> SeraVitae, itz vino
<Subhuman> the vnc gnome uses
<Cartas> How, ronybeck?
<SeraVitae> ok
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, I has worked all the time, weird, think it was ssl updates.. that did this.
<v3l0ct> onorin: ok but with the drivers in the repository you still have to run aticonfig
<SeraVitae> Gradius9 - well you can do vnc over ssl..
<grades> i'm new to linux and i need a little help plz
<SeraVitae> did you originally have vnc over ssl?
<SeraVitae> or just raw tcp
<ronybeck> Cartas, use synaptic
<onorin> v3l0ct, I did just a second
<Subhuman> grades, whats up?
<grades> after installing ubuntu it won't boot up, i get a disk erroe
<Cartas> Oh
<ronybeck> Cartas, apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<grades> erroe*
<grades> error
<Cartas> Thanks
<grades> lol
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, did not have it on, so it maybe set it on when I installed the updates.. going to check if my client support ssl vnc
<grades> fialed boot disk
<onorin> v3l0ct, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI . I followed this . only " Using drivers from ati.com " section
<Cartas> Do you know how I can stop WoW crashing then?  If it's not the graphics, I don't know what it could be...
<SeraVitae> Gradius9 - bring vino back up
<Arcad3> !make pancackes with ubuntu
<ubotu> make: The GNU version of the "make" utility.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.80+3.81.b4-1 (dapper), package size 279 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, just did it raw (internal net)
<SeraVitae> mm
<onorin> v3l0ct, I got the drivers from Seveas, then run aticonfig  , twice
<ronybeck> Cartas, then edit the ` driver     "ati"`  to read `driver          "fglrx"` in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<ompaul> Arcad3, please, this channel is rather busy, if you want random banter go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<onorin> v3l0ct, then I disable the ubuntu provided fglrx, and reboot
<ronybeck> Cartas, how are you running WoW?
<v3l0ct> onorin: and you have the restricted modules installed
<Cartas> Should I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, ronybeck, or not?
<Cartas> I use a program called Wine.
<onorin> v3l0ct, I have followed all the howtos in forums . Probably I have done it.
<ronybeck> Cartas, you could.  I think that does what you need
<Cartas> I've done it loads of times before :P
<onorin> v3l0ct, wait a second
<ronybeck> Cartas, the problem with WoW is hard to trouble shoot with out knowing the symptoms
<Cartas> Hm
<Cartas> Well
<onorin> v3l0ct, I really suspect that this may be specific to my laptop
<Cartas> I log in... and then, after about 1minute, the computer will freeze.
<v3l0ct> it's possible
<Arcad3> can i make my ubuntu  mak pancakes plss help i.m hungry:))
<ompaul> Cartas, it sould not hurt, when you do you should only adjust the driver accept all other values, when done restart X if it is running
<Cartas> So I have to just press the reset button on my computer.
<onorin> v3l0ct, I mean hp nx7010 just wait a bit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.32.185.186]  by ompaul
<Cartas> Restart X, ompaul?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, "<SeraVitae>	Gradius9 - bring vino back up" how do I do this?
<ompaul> Cartas, X is the GUI,
<Cartas> Umm...
<ronybeck> Cartas, If the problem is just poor graphics performance then installing and configuring fglrx should fix it
<Cartas> How do I restart that?
<ompaul> Cartas, log out and back in
<Cartas> Okay.
<v3l0ct> R200 cards are known to be troublesome with the fglrx drivers
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, trying to find commands for the vnc server included now on google...
<Cartas> I have two Radeon x1900's.
<ompaul> Cartas, if it fails log in and choose ATI as the card type
<cratuki> What's the appropriate way to make changes to iptables permanent?
<Cartas> Okay, I've done with the xserver-xorg reconfiguration, ompaul.  So I'll relog now.
<rus> hi all
<cratuki> (persistent across reboots)
<xexnaor> anyone knows about i center x
<rus> I have a dapper LTS CD and I was wondering if there is a way to install without booting the liveCD feature
<Cartas> ompaul: By relog, did you mean reboot... or a relog? :o
<onorin> v3l0ct, please take a a look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193116&highlight=fglrx+black
<Cartas> I logged back in and nothing seems to have changed :O
<ompaul> Cartas, log out and back in
<Cartas> Done
<onorin> v3l0ct, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171041&highlight=fglrx+black
<Cartas> Now what?
<Materazzi> rus, u gotta get the alternate cd
<ompaul> Cartas well you can look at that url I sent you
<Cartas> Wait...
<Cartas> I installed the drivers.
<Cartas> Then configured them.
<Cartas> Don't I need to reboot to get the drivers working, rather than just a relog? :o
<rus> Materazzi: my burner sux, isnt there a boot option for it? like server mode or something?
<ompaul> Cartas, not usually if you feel it may help please do so, and please stop using enter in the place of a comma thanks
<v3l0ct> onorin: what about it?  only 8.29.6 drivers support X1900 cards
<Materazzi> rus, directly from the iso file?
<Cartas> Oh, only 8.29.6 drivers support x1900 cards?
<Materazzi> i've heard of somthin like this already
<v3l0ct> check out ati's webpage, a little research helps a lot
<Cartas> ronybeck: Apparently, 8.29.6 drivers are the only ones which work for the x1900...
<onorin> v3l0ct, yeah a little irrelevant. Last time  I found someone was complaing it was because the high resolution
<v3l0ct> google is your friend
<ronybeck> Cartas, ah ok
<rus> Materazzi: boot from an iso? how is that done?
<Cartas> But, when I try to install them, they don't even let me boot into Linux, I just get onto the command-line interface.
<Cartas> With the errors of: 'Fatal Server Error: no screens found.'
<Materazzi> rus, u probably could transfer iso file to another machine via lan and boot via lan from that file...
<ompaul> Cartas, that is linux :)
<hazexp> rus: burn the ISO using any popular CD burning program
<v3l0ct> onorin: what resolution are you trying to run?
<hazexp> then boot from the CD
<onorin> v3l0ct, the default resoluion is 1600 x 1050
<Cartas> Hehe, ompaul.  Less correcting me, more helping me! ;)
<Materazzi> rus, you're better off writing the iso file into a cd somehow....
<rus> me burner sux, the cd turns out corrupt
<v3l0ct> onorin: wow, no way you can get that to work with xorg
<Cartas> I'll go google for x1900 ubuntu or something, I guess.
<ompaul> Cartas, get older cards they work better :)
<Cartas> :(
<v3l0ct> specially on a 9200 mobility
<Cartas> But x1900's are superb!
<onorin> v3l0ct, it is working now
<Materazzi> rus, burn it from a friend's PC
<josh_> hello all. i have an issue with samba... i have a share on my linux box i would like to access from my wifes mac/windows boxs. i can see the share on the network, however i am unable to access it because of authentication errors. i know i am using the correct username and password (well mine... the one im on now). is there a different user that needs to be setup for this? like smbuseradd or something like that?
<Cartas> ... in Windows XP...
<ompaul> Cartas, not if they are not working correctly
<v3l0ct> onorin: awesome
<onorin> v3l0ct, I also made it work 3d enabled in suse 10.1
<Cartas> In Windows XP they do work!
<onorin> v3l0ct, I just want to enable 3d
<rus> Materazzi: he has a mac, it would be a pain to share it
<cratuki> I want to make changes to my iptables config permanent. Would it be best to create a new file in /etc/init.d to do this?
<ubuntu_> hi josh
<v3l0ct> onorin: ubuntu has a funny way of setting up systems for some things.  it's a drawback
<Materazzi> rus, make him download it again!
<ubuntu_> did u add samba user first?
<Cartas> v3l0ct: It says this on a wiki for Ubuntu ATi installation:
<Cartas> The included fglrx driver supports Radeon 8500+ and the X-series cards up to X1900.
<rus> :)
<darkanyel> how can i hide "Recent documents" in the places menu???
<onorin> v3l0ct, I feel it. This is about resolution or refresh rate. I feel it in my bones
<josh_> cd /join samba
<josh_> lol
<josh_> wrong command
<ubuntu_> lol
<Gradius9> SeraVitae, well i have to go, will be back later
<rus> shoot
<SeraVitae> sorry dude im suffering here on my own too heh
* Gradius9 is away: I'm busy
<rus> my installation hangs mith some python thing
<rus> even with 256 ram
<ompaul> Cartas, this looks reasonable, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide are you sure you followed it line for line?
<SeraVitae> i want these mother**in pythons off my mother**in server!
<v3l0ct> onorin: yeah, it should work because it worked with suse. like i said, ubuntu is different in how they setup things.  I prefer slack, straight forward
<Cartas> I followed step-2 line-by-line.
<Cartas> Method 2*
<pluma> Is there a way to cycle through desktop wallpapers once every hour?
<rus> Materazzi: the cd is ok I checked it
<rus> Materazzi: the cd is ok I checked i
<pluma> i.e. random desktop wallpaper.
<ompaul> Cartas, try method 1
<Cartas> Will do.
<rus> Materazzi: the installation quits with some python error thing
<josh_> how do i change my network name?
<Materazzi> rus, the live cd?
<rus> Materazzi: yep
<josh_> well my boxes "workgroup" name
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rus> Materazzi: got 256 ram, it shouldnt do that
<Materazzi> rus, download the alternate...
<josh_> and how do i get the gnome desktop back?
<xav> josh_, back from what?
<ompaul> josh_, what is there in the place of your gnome desktop?
<josh_> i used to run ubuntu and kubuntu but i had to einstall on new disk and only have kubuntu disk
<onorin> oh linux is so deep
<rus> Materazzi: ok, will try
<xav> jose, did you install kubuntu?
<ompaul> josh_, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<v3l0ct> josh_: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<josh_> yeah i install kubuntu
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> i tried gnome-desktop
<xav> well that would work also
<xav> you just have to select gnome from the login manager
<Materazzi> rus, i've got 313MB and it barely survives...
<xav> which is probably kdm
<josh_> but i didn't get all the apps ubuntu had
<onorin> v3l0ct, I found the post I were looking for. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151242
<xav> josh_, oh so you can use gnome
<josh_> yeah
<ompaul> xav, that is why we have ubuntu-desktop - manages look and feel
<Materazzi> rus, download xubuntu also... just in case ubuntu doens't make it...
<xav> josh_, what the other ppl said then
<josh_> i wanted both sets of apps and guis
<josh_> thank you
<rus> Materazzi: k
<xav> ompaul, I know, but I wonder if I don't prefer without it
<onorin> v3l0ct, I also found the referred post
<xav> ompaul, it installs a bunch of apps I don't want. and default look and feel seems lighter
<josh_> that and i remember how to change all my settings from a gnome config :P
<Ash-Fox> !
<EspenBe> can anyone tell me how to run a service as ipv4 instead of ipv6 in /etc/inetd.conf ?
<v3l0ct> oronin: that was on breezy probably, not using xorg 7
<ompaul> xav that is your call, the user in question asked for Ubuntu over Kubuntu so ..
<v3l0ct> onorin: with xorg 7 you have to use 8.25 and above
<onorin> v3l0ct, I am lost
<v3l0ct> onorin: i'm sorry
<onorin> v3l0ct, should I go for edgy ?
<xav> ompaul, nope, he asked gnome. but whatever :) there is no problem
<josh_> i wanted the ubuntu desktop more for all the apps that i used to have that i dont with kubuntu :)...and the setups are more... together...
<ompaul> xav, point
<v3l0ct> onorin: no, do you really have to run ubuntu?
<v3l0ct> onorin: or you just want to use gnome
<onorin> v3l0ct, not indeed, what do you suggest
<ompaul> josh_, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<josh_> working on it now :)
<v3l0ct> onorin: depends what you are looking for
<v3l0ct> onorin: what is it you want to do with the laptop
<LochnessX> can anyone help me with some wine issues?
<Bakemono> hi
<LochnessX> it keeps crashing when i click the audio tab in "winecfg"
<xav> LochnessX, #winehq
<LochnessX> ah thanks
<xav> LochnessX, remove arts driver
<onorin> v3l0ct, I use my computer 1st, for my curiosity and nerdness second, I really want to have a stable system that I could use for daily tasks
<xav> LochnessX, winearts.drv.so or something like that
<LochnessX> xav: thanks, ill look into this
<myesterious> If i am using Dapper but also add edgy resporitorty and install some app from edgy apt, May my linux crash ?
<v3l0ct> onorin: that's fine but i mean, you want gnome or kde and do you game or just surf
<onorin> v3l0ct, main reason I stick to ubuntu, that it has a huge community
<xav> LochnessX, http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5134
<v3l0ct> onorin: huge is not better and not saying the ubuntu community is not good but I wouldn't go by size
<onorin> v3l0ct, I used both. At first I liked KDE better, but after sometime I disliked it. Gnome seemed to me more native.
<LochnessX> xav: Thank you, I will read it now.
<xav> onorin, more native?
<QuoVadis> Hi!
<xav> onorin, what does that mean? :)
<LochnessX> xav: No, it gives me an ALSA error.
<rambo3> donald thrump huge
<onorin> xav, I find QT something seperate from linux itself. Forexample, firefox is in gnome, mono is in gnome, eclipse is in gnome etc
<LochnessX> xav: "ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory"
<xav> LochnessX, that shouldnt matter
<v3l0ct> onorin: ok, you should give frugalware a try.  0.5 runs latest gnome and a 2.16.17 kernel, gcc4.1.1 and they have packages 8.28.10 for use, much easier install than ubuntu
<LochnessX> ill ask in #WINEHQ though.
<rambo3> LochnessX, install alsa oss
<LochnessX> rambo3: I tried that.
<onorin> v3l0ct, I tried suse earlierly. And community and forums are less responsive
<xav> onorin, these apps are not in gnome, but they use gtk, right
<v3l0ct> onorin: ati = 8.28, with frugalware just go to their irc channel for help
<rambo3> LochnessX, your card ? paste /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<v3l0ct> onorin: devs are always on irc
<LochnessX> rambo3: It was working yesterday.
<onorin> xav, true I dont want an arguement now.
<LochnessX> rambo3: and normal sound works as well.
<xav> onorin, some kde/qt apps are quite nice though, like konqueror, k3b or amarok
<onorin> v3l0ct, you know people are always conservative
<bz0b> hey just a quick question, does ubuntu guide break your system?
<onorin> xav, I don't care, I like gnome better
<v3l0ct> onorin: ok, i agree
<rambo3> LochnessX, sudo modprobe snd-seq-oss
<onorin> v3l0ct, this is why linux crowd screeming for windows users to make a change
<xav> v3l0ct, did you say frugalware was easier to install than ubuntu ?
<v3l0ct> xav: it's based on slackware
<rambo3> LochnessX, and sudo modprobe snd-seq
<bun-bun> if anyone has gotten bitpim working, i could use some help
<aaron_> ive downloaded a .tar.gz file, apparently all i have to do is install it using my package manager... how do i do that?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oskude> aaron_, no, completely wrong
<v3l0ct> onorin: everybody wants to push their own agenda.  I use what i want to use, that makes me happy.
<ompaul> bz0b, I had such a complaint last evening
<mikeymike-linux> does anyone know what time it is in central u.s.?
<v3l0ct> mikeymike-linux: almost 6am
<mikeymike-linux> i knew it
<onorin> v3l0ct, though I also am a software developer. And I think I have a skill to analyse trends
<mikeymike-linux> where do you live
<ompaul> mikeymike-linux,  05:55:20
<aaron_> oskude - whats the process?
<ompaul> mikeymike-linux, that is offtopic
<v3l0ct> onorin: you could also try zenwalk.  slack based also, it's very very good.  Uses XFCE
<MukiEX> Can't seem to download faad or faac
<oskude> !software > aaron_
<MukiEX> Is there a source I'm missing?
<onorin> v3l0ct, so basically, a platform or a software is good to me. First, if it has a large community
<MukiEX> !faac
<ubotu> faac: an AAC audio encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.24clean-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ompaul> v3l0ct, onorin offtopic - please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<MukiEX> !faad
<ubotu> faad: freeware Advanced Audio Decoder player. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 80 kB
<oskude> aaron_, read what ubotu send you
<MukiEX> I turned on everything in sources.list, but I still don't get faac to show up in apt-get
<ompaul> MukiEX, message the bot - /msg ubotu faad not in the channel for yourself thanks
<oskude> !synaptic > aaron_
<MukiEX> thanks
<oskude> MukiEX, did you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<MukiEX> Yes.
<MukiEX> First thing I did.
<ompaul> MukiEX, paste your sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the url thanks
<v3l0ct> MukiEX: open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install faac faad"
<KDan> is there an ubuntu package for apache2 mod-rewrite? couldn't find it on the ubuntu package search
<MukiEX> Sorry, here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25961/
<MukiEX> Thanks, v3l0ct
<MukiEX> faac has no installation candidate.
<onorin> v3l0ct, thanks for advice
<v3l0ct> onorin: np, good luck :)
<onorin> v3l0ct,  firstly I will concentrate on my current problem . But i will think about what u said
<v3l0ct> :)
<oskude> KDan, maybe its in "apache2-common" look "apt-cache show apache2-common"
<ompaul> MukiEX, lines 16 and 17 should have multiverse - backports should not be enabled unless you know what you are doing
<hdd> hello, with edgy, I got a strange spindown sound on my laptop with seagate HD, somebody else got that to?
<ubuntu-newb> where can I get plug ins for the media player to play mpeg and avi files?
<oskude> !edgy > hdd
<KDan> oskude: cheers
<ompaul> MukiEX, and add it to 31 and 32 also then update and install
<hdd> oskude: ?
<oskude> hdd, read what ubotu send you
<MukiEX> So copy lines 16 and 17, adding -backports to each one, and paste at the bottom?
<hdd> oskude: thx
<ompaul> MukiEX, no
<Scorpmoon> help! I installed samba and smbfs, and setup cups server in smb.conf, yet I don't know how to find the printer from my windows machine
<wrabbit^> ubuntu-newb: Try here..... easy steps and info... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<ompaul> MukiEX, add multiverse to 16, 17 31 and 32 and I would not bother with backports
<ben_underscore> ubuntu-newb: or read this https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html
<Scorpmoon> if I connect to \\mylinuxmachine then I get a dialog prompting for username/password, but the linux login here doesn't work
<MukiEX> Thanks, will do
* oskude thinks all !foobar in ubotus facts would be better as /msg ubotu foobar
<MukiEX> arrggg, thanks so much, it works now ^_^
<ompaul> MukiEX, of course it does ;-)
<MukiEX> Is there an easy way to build a deb?
<oskude> !checkinstall > MukiEX
<ompaul> !checkinstall > MukiEX
<ompaul> ohh
<oskude> MukiEX, but please dont use checkinstall for distribution ;)
<MukiEX> Is checkinstall good for a quick fix and a personal deb?
<ompaul> MukiEX, yes, that is what it is for
<MukiEX> Thanks ;)
<ompaul> !build-essential > MukiEX
<MukiEX> oh wow, it just DOES it?
<Scorpmoon> nevermind, I fixed it
<ompaul> MukiEX, if you don't have that - you need that
<Scorpmoon> i hate i hate i hate ubuntu
<ubunt> hi. i`ve got a problem. i installed ubuntu phisically on hdd (not in vmware) and there is no updates waiting for me to download (but they were always waiting in vmware). how to download those updates manualy?
<MukiEX> ompaul : got it; needed it for ati drivers ^_^
<ompaul> ubunt, in a terminal "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ubunt> ompaul - works, thanks
<zaphod_> am looking for a good movie player with convinient subtitles support
<zaphod_> suggestions?
<Ash-Fox> mplayer, vlc, totem.
<ompaul> zaphod_, mplayer has it, you need to tell the player what file the sublites are in
<ompaul> sublites? arrr subtitles
<ompaul> rathmines lunch time :-) cheers
<zaphod_> ok... here's the problem - my avi file is located at another computer via smb. just opening that file with mplayer won't work.
<zaphod_> what to do?
<oskude> zaphod_, can avi contain subtitles ?
<gandolfthewizard> gm morning all
<zaphod_> leave the subtitle, i can't open the file
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help trying to install a program from the terminal and i need to chang the dir to the desktop how do i do that
<oskude> zaphod_, well, "cant open" may have many causes... try starting mplayer from termnial, open file, amd look for error messages
<zaphod_> gandolf , do cd ~/Desktop
<ubunt> 
<ubunt> dziala utf u mnie?
<zaphod_> oskude, starting it from the terminal works fine. dragging/dbl click from nautilus won't
<oskude> zaphod_, cant help on "wont work", sorry...
<zaphod_> oskude, i'm sorry. i'll verbosly explain: using nautilus, exploring till the directory containing the movie files (seinfeld...), right click, open with another program, choosing mplayer: response: mplayer opens up, but no movie is showin
<oskude> zaphod_, hmm, and what happens if you press play ? (in mplayer)
<oskude> zaphod_, btw, sometimes the (atleast here) the video screen was opened "off screen"
<cZar|deoner> hi
<gilesw> heya gang
<gilesw> something seems to be cripling my system
<cZar|deoner> how to change the resolution on ubuntu server 6.06
<cZar|deoner> ?
<gilesw> i've checked top and this ps apt-index-watch keeps coming up
<gilesw> system prefs czar
<cZar|deoner> ?
<gilesw> top of the screen
<gilesw> top left
<oskude> cZar|deoner, using "VGA=791" for kernel boot options should but the text console to 800x600x32 resolution... i wonder if ubotu knows more
<zaphod_> oskude, nothing happens. looks like nautilus gave it the wrong parameters (cause it's working from terminal).. what a pity
<sphorbis> hmmm i cant seem to get any thing to mount, any help?
<sphorbis> flash drives, my windows drive, microdrive
<oskude> zaphod_, if you start the mplayer gui, and open from its "file" menu, does that work ?
<oskude> zaphod_, and you could look if theres a known bug...
<zaphod_> oskude, no it is not working. it doesn't accept the file "smb://host/share"... about the bug, i'll check it.
<oskude> zaphod_, i never used samba, so i cant help on that... have you tested to copy the file locally and then try to play it from nautilus ?
<Cartas> Hm, I got the graphics working, ompaul, seems it's just WoW not being able to run properly...
<Cartas> If I can get that fixed, then I'll never have to boot into Windows again, hmm...
<zaphod_> the file is showing if i start mplayer from the terminal... so this is an isoteric problem... wth
<fyrestrtr> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Cartas> !worldofwacraft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worldofwacraft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> oskude: he sure does :)
<Cartas> Aw...
<Cartas> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SpComb> hrhr
<nomin> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Cartas> Is Cegega better than Wine?
<SpComb> it's different...
<nomin> Cartas:  much better
<Cartas> Oh
<Cartas> It's also free? :O
<SpComb> it costs money, but it's has a lot more support for stuff games need
<nomin> Cartas:  you can try the cedega timedemo for free
<oskude> fyrestrtr, indeed, thanx (iwas looking for fbdev:)
<Cartas> Oh...
<Cartas> Will that let me play WoW, nomin? :O
<nomin> Cartas:  it costs $5 per month
<SpComb> it should, check those urls
<Cartas> I'm trying WoW on Wine.
<oskude> Cartas, only the cvs version is free, afaik
<Cartas> And after about 30-45seconds, it crashes.
<nomin> Cartas:  I'll find the link that lists all the games cedega plays.  I'm sure it does WoW.  I played Battlefield 1942 on the demo.
<Cartas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Cartas> It says WoW on there :P
<Cartas> Although a small W for 'world'. Someone should change it!
<nomin> TransGaming.Org Games Database
<nomin> TransGaming.Org Games Database  http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/
<Cartas> Hm.
<Cartas> How long, exactly, does this free-demo-thing last then?
<SpComb> look on the cedega web page
<sonick> hi
<nomin> World of Warcraft  * This game is officially supported by TransGaming.
<nomin>   http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3518
<nomin> Cartas:  I think it lasts 2 weeks and there is a big cedega logo in the center of the screen.
<Cartas> Aw
<nomin> Cartas:  but it works very well.  It easily installs updates also.  I haven't paid for it yet, but I think I will.
<Cartas> Hm, okay
<sonick> all my USB key or hdd doesn't mount automatically. All i have is the message "kernel: [17180033.292000]  usb 3-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14" in the logs. I tried under knoppix and it works perfectly. How to resolve this ?
<nomin> games run a little better on linux with cedega than they do on windows.
<hazexp> not always
<Cartas> Can I just ask. When I first installed Ubuntu, I had 3 extra options on the screen where you choose OS'/options.
<hazexp> I've found games load quicker in Wine/Cedega, but tend to perform worse in terms of FPS
<Cartas> Now I have 4 more options for different ubuntu things...
<Cartas> Ooo, Theme Hospital works.
<nomin> Battlefield 2  * This game is officially supported by TransGaming  http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=3618
<sonick> please I need the datas in a short time...
<ifrozen> hali
<defcon8> hali
<pluma> In case anybody else seeks a desktop wallpaper randomiser: http://oracle.bridgewayconsulting.com.au/~davyd/misc/change-background-py.html -- works like a charm
<gandolfthewizard> what are the system debugger program
<hazexp> It was so tempting to say Dr. Watson
<LoCoOo> hello
<gandolfthewizard> can someone tell me were ther system debugger is
<ex-parrot> am I the only person who wants write-through caching disabled on my USB pen drives? anyone know how I can do this?
<sonick> here is the problem : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25962/
<oleen> installing an earlier version of Ubuntu, and then ugrading to current with apt-get is no problem, right?
<ex-parrot> supposedly, oleen.... although I wouldn't trust it necessarily
<gandolfthewizard> how do i disable the system debugger
<ex-parrot> what do you mean, gandolfthewizard ?
<oleen> so upgrades are usually done via cd-rom, etc? not as with debian, that is?
<gandolfthewizard> i am trying to install crossover and it says please disable or remove the system debugger
<livingdaylight> using GParted here. Partitioned my sdb but they have not been assigned mountpoints / and /home And i don't see anywhere how to do that on GParted. Can someone comment/advise, please?
<boink> oleen: ubuntu uses apt-get, like debian does
<ex-parrot> gandolfthewizard, are you running something like SoftIce?
<Cartas> !cedera
<boink> thus, if you have a good internet connection you can upgrade your system
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gandolfthewizard> no
<Cartas> Hm, what's the program called?
<ex-parrot> okay, any other realtime debuggers?
<oleen> i know, so upgrades should work as flawlessly as with debian, shouldn't it?
<boink> yes, in theory.
<gandolfthewizard> not that i know of i just install ubuntu last nigt
<oleen> but there's a but...?
<boink> Murphy's Law ..
<xav> oleen, well, it's not the same packages
<xav> oleen, but the same system is used
<gandolfthewizard> dose ubuntu h ave one
<boink> have what?
<Cartas> !cedara
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cedara - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<American-Tech> I am new linux and i am having trouble installing programs that are not found in package manger
<oleen> i see. i was thinking of installing ubuntu, then upgrading to dapper (no cd-roms lying around...)
<Cartas> Hmm...
<boink> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ex-parrot> gandolfthewizard, not by default
<livingdaylight> Like i said using GParted: got /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 to the size i want but don't seem to be able to assign the mountpoints / and /home. Can someone comment/advise, please?
<Cartas> Does anyone know the name of the program with which I can run Windows Games.  The one which isn't Wine.
<Cartas> !Cedera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Cedera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ex-parrot> Cedega,  Cartas
<rkd> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Cartas> Ah, thanks!
<xav> Cartas, cedega, but you have to pay for it
<Cartas> I'll get the free version :P
<ex-parrot> not necessarily xav, don't they have a CVS version that is free?
<oleen> Cartas: crossover works for some games, at least the latest beta
<rkd> xav: iirc, the cvs source is free if you build it yourself
<ex-parrot> anyone know how to disable write-through caching on USB devices?
<Cartas> Oh, what's that, oleen?  Better than Wine?
<xav> ex-parrot, I think they do, but it's less nice
<Cartas> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ex-parrot> it is less nice xav, hasn't got the hand-holding gui installer and manager system :P that's what you're paying for really :P
<livingdaylight> Hey Guys!!! Can any o you help me with assigning mountpoint to my sdb1 and sdb2 ?
<gandolfthewizard> does crossover have a debugger
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: hey, is it you?!
<oleen> Cartas: it is pre-tested with some applications, e.g. Photoshop, Dreamweaver, so it should work out-of-the-box. the latest beta (6.0 i think it is) should rund half-life, counter-strike.
<xav> ex-parrot, I thought it didn't work as well, because it was missing some features. I could be wrong though
<gandolfthewizard> yes it is me
<sphorbis> 2i'm having trouble with gpg keys, anyone can help?
<ex-parrot> it does kind of gandolfthewizard, but not a realtime one
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: is it you gandalf the git?
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: kevin?
<Cartas> Oleen:  World of Warcraft?
<gandolfthewizard> how do i turn it off
<ex-parrot> xav, could be so
<ex-parrot> gandolfthewizard, you don't normally...
<oleen> Cartas: i think WoW was listed as well, yes
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: no?
<xav> Cartas, wine can run wow afaik
<Cartas> Yes.
<gandolfthewizard> ok
<Cartas> But my whole computer freezes up after about 20 seconds.
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: say, are you kevin?
<oleen> Cartas: search for crossover @ google, and check the release notes for the latest beta release
<gandolfthewizard> no i am not kevin
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: are you in LONDON
<gandolfthewizard> no
<xav> crossover is not intended for games
<gandolfthewizard> usa
<Cartas> Xav:  Care to help me solve my WoW-crashing problem then, old chap? :)
<livingdaylight> gandolfthewizard: ok, i know another gandolf is all, no worries
<American-Tech> How do install software that is not located in package manger
<gandolfthewizard> that is fine
<elkbuntu> livingdaylight, given the popularity of LOTR, that's not surprising
<ex-parrot> American-Tech, how is it packaged?
<bina> hi, does anyone know where KDEs Wlan Assistant stores data on the network you connect to?
<ex-parrot> i.e, what is the file extension?
<oleen> American-Tech: you could always install from source, if you feel comfortable doing that, not a problem, really
<ex-parrot> what are you trying to install, American-Tech ?
<livingdaylight> Hey, Guys, seriously, its the 5th time of asking. Using GParted here. got my /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 assigned the size i want but still need to assign mountpoint / and /home.Can anyof you please help me here?
<American-Tech> I want to install this http://www.winehq.com/
<ex-parrot> livingdaylight, add entries to fstab?
<ex-parrot> American-Tech, winehq provide packages of the latest release of wine for ubuntu, see their download page for instructions...
<ex-parrot> easy as.
<livingdaylight> ex-parrot: errr...how...please speak slow and clear. i'm a noob
<gandolfthewizard> i keep on getting an error when i go to install office 2003 any ideas
<Cartas> American-Tech: It tells you on the site.
<Cartas> http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<ex-parrot> livingdaylight, sorry :) edit /etc/fstab, and change the lines for / and /home if you have them, or make new ones. the manual page for fstab (man fstab) should do a better jobe of explaining it than I can
<ex-parrot> I require sleep.
<livingdaylight> ex-parrot: why cant i do it in GParted?
<alex_ubuntu> is there a gui for 606 server
<livingdaylight> ex-parrot: or can i do it in the installation phase ?
<oleen> i'm considering migrating from gentoo to ubuntu, but of course i want to keep my /home-partition. no known problems doing that during the ubuntu install?
<American-Tech> ok I want to understand the basics. I would always need to add to respitory when installing programs?
<Cartas> If they're packaged programs, American-Tech.
<Cartas> I think
<gandolfthewizard> dose anyone here know how to use crossover
<American-Tech> ok I think I got that
<nomin> American-Tech:  I saw a site that explains how to install exploerer on ubuntu.  It should be helpful.  I'll find it...
<nomin> !explorer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explorer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i can't play real player video from a web site(my brother wanted to watch the football on bbc) how can i get support or firefox plugin for real player?
<NET||abuse> rather the real player plugin for firefox :P
<oleen> IE with crossover worked fine for me, crossover did the whole job from d/l the files to installing and running the app
<McNutella> having problems here with "sound server fatal error" can someone help me please ?
<Cartas> WIne always crashes when I click 'auido'... :(
<American-Tech> Sorry about this I am new to linux and ubuntu..
<oleen> trying one more time: i'm considering migrating from gentoo to ubuntu, but of course i want to keep my /home-partition. no known problems doing that during the ubuntu install?
<American-Tech> So if i as a silly ? im a newbiee
<KDan> where do you tell ubuntu to switch from ipv6 to ipv4?
<kemik> American-Tech: if a package isnt existing in your currently configured repositories, and it is availble in some other, then yes you'd have to configure that repos
<mumbles> gbrent ?
<nomin>  HOWTO Setup Wine  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585&highlight=wine
<mumbles> oops worn gperosn i think
<kemik> American-Tech: but you can also just download the .deb and install via dpkg
<nomin> American-Tech:  that is the best how-to for installing wine and explorer
<American-Tech> I already added the respitory and now it shows up in the package manger
<American-Tech> What is a deb?
<BazziR> a software package
<Cartas> Thanks Nomin.  That's one I haven't gone through.
<EvilTofu> Is it possible to duel boot osx and ubuntu using 2 HDs?
<Cartas> I hope my Wine works after this.
<Cerda> when will edgy be released?
<gandolfthewizard> ok can someone help me with crossover
<wickedpuppy> !schedule > Cerda
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<wickedpuppy> EvilTofu, one OS per hd ?
<wickedpuppy> !it
<nicola> potete darmi una mano?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<KDan> where do you tell ubuntu to switch from ipv6 to ipv4?
<[A] ndy80> hi
<wickedpuppy> ubuntu use ipv6 ?
<fyrestrtr> !ipv6 > KDan
<wickedpuppy> !ipv6 > wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> interesting ..
<Cerda> !schedule
<fyrestrtr> wickedpuppy: /msg ubotu ipv6 works better
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<wickedpuppy> okie dokie
<[A] ndy80> could you please tell me how can I log in a text file the output of "apt-get dist-upgrade" ? I tried with: apt-get dist-upgrade -qq > output.txt, but no success... only half of the output is logged. Can you help me? I've to submit a bug to bugs.ubuntu.com. Thanks
<fyrestrtr> oleen: no shouldn't be a problem, just make sure you do a manual partition.
<fyrestrtr> [A] ndy80: apt-get dist-upgrade 2>&1 > output.txt
<highvoltage> hi. if I use DNAT on a PC with a public IP address, I only need to set it up on that server, right?
<[A] ndy80> fyrestrtr: thanks, I try now.
<fyrestrtr> highvoltage: set what up?
<KDan> fyrestrtr: thanks
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: DNAT
<fyrestrtr> yes, only on the server. The machine that is connected to your modem.
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: I want one of my NAT'd PC's to be publicly accessable over the Internet
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<[A] ndy80> fyrestrtr: it says "syntax error near unexpected token '2' "
<fyrestrtr> highvoltage: then either stick it in a dmz or forward the ports from the server to your pc's ip address.
<rus> do u need samba for linux-mac sharing?
<EvilTofu> wickedpuppy: ok and something will be installedby ubuntu to allow users to select which os to boot?
<wickedpuppy> EvilTofu, yes .. grub
<fyrestrtr> rus: not really. Samba is only for Windows sharing, but since Mac can see Samba shares, it can work. For macs though, you can just use nfs.
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: what is a 'dmz'? the 'server' that is conected to the internet is a wireless box om my roof, I don't have that much control over it :/
<gandolfthewizard> is there anyone here that can help me with crossover
<elias_> If I want dapper and edgy simultanously on my PC how would I setup GRUB to accomodate this. Would I use the same /boot partition for both or how is that supposed to look like?
<wickedpuppy> dms = de-militarized zone ...
<fyrestrtr> highvoltage: dmz = demilitarized zone. An area of a network that is isolated.
<EvilTofu> okies thanks
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: ah, ok
<rus> fyrestrtr: thanx
<American-Tech> the universe respitory is software that not offical with ubuntu?
<[A] ndy80> fyrestrtr: nothing to do... it only logs the first part :(
<fyrestrtr> highvoltage: if your server is connected to the wireless box, and has the public IP address, and is running DNAT, then you need to configure on that server the firewall to forward the port of the service you are running on your local pc. So, if you are running a web server on your local lan pc which is 192.168.0.23, you would then forward port 80 on your server to 192.168.0.23.
<fyrestrtr> [A] ndy80: hrmm...
<elias_> If I want dapper and edgy simultanously on my PC how would I setup GRUB to accomodate this. Would I use the same /boot partition for both or how is that supposed to look like?
<Zaggynl> <3 linuxdc++
<fyrestrtr> [A] ndy80: try dist-upgrade -- 2>&1 > output.txt
<EvilTofu> why is it that youtube sometimes shows me a video and sometime doesn't?
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: the 'wireless box' is actually the server, all I get on it is a web interface :)
<elias_> I am sure there is a standard procedure for that!
<fyrestrtr> highvoltage: what is it, some kind of router?
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: yes, it's from my wireless ISP
<EvilTofu> highvoltage: does the web interface have port forwarding sections?
<highvoltage> fyrestrtr: they give me a web interface to configure DNAT, but it doesn't seem to be working
<fyrestrtr> elias_: no, there isn't :) But you can just replicate your current grub entry for dapper, and just change the image it loads.
<richiefrich> ok i need to askl why is  'dd'  segfaulting on me
<highvoltage> EvilTofu: it seems so
<richiefrich> sudo dd if=/root/tiger-x86/tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda3 bs=512 skip=6
<cyzie> what are the essential pakages i needed to install to play most of the movies ?
<[A] ndy80> fyrestrtr: nothing... it stops to the (Y/n) request.... even if I use the -y option
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<flaringo> does anyone know of anything that will increase my performance when playing wow with crossover?
<elias_> fyrestrtr: how would the automatic grub update thing behave if I share a boot partition?
<fyrestrtr> elias_: I don't know, its not a supported configuration.
<erUSUL> richiefrich: are y using standar ubuntu kernel?
<cyzie> thanks fyrestrtr
<andy> hi, is there a way to switch between KDE and Gnome? (I am using gnome now)
<wickedpuppy> andy, of course... installed kde ?
<richiefrich> erUSUL yes
<andy> not that I know of
<andy> can I do sudo apt-get install?
<wickedpuppy> andy, then kindly install kde -> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<andrea_> hi
<elias_> fyrestrtr: somebody should spend some thoughts on that! this is a quite common scenario and should be supported!
<richiefrich> erUSUL Linux Ubuntu 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wickedpuppy> andy, after that pls log out and in log-in screen change the session to kde :P
<erUSUL> richiefrich: it happens to me too but i thought that it was becouse i use a vanilla beta kernel... can yo test something?
<wickedpuppy> elias_, i don't think its common ...
<andy> thanks a lot!
<wickedpuppy> np
<richiefrich> erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> richiefrich: does this segfault? dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null bs=1MB count=4
<richiefrich> erUSUL i can ask it is for my friend in my channel you are welcome to join
<andy> wow, large file
<richiefrich> erUSUL i ask the ones idk since i am on gentoo :(
<wickedpuppy> :P
<andy> so, does kde have any advantages over gnome?
<wickedpuppy> richiefrich, stage 1 install ?
<andrea_> I have a problem with ubuntu 6.10 beta and babytrans 0.9.2... Can someone help me?
<wickedpuppy> andy, nope
<richiefrich> wickedpuppy no man i'm not  that crazy
<andy> so they are just different?
<Rookie_> andy - not in ubuntu, gnome is better to ubuntu
<kyja> babytrans????
<deFrysk> andrea_, /j #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> richiefrich: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gettext/+bug/42264
<wickedpuppy> andy, i am using gnome but burns cd/dvd with k3b ... a kde app .. i don't care which is better
<andrea_> yes, the dictionary
<deFrysk> andy, whatever you prefer
<deFrysk> use that
<andy> well, I shall find out what I prefer
<deFrysk> yes
<timhaughton> I've installed the latest version of Mono from the Linux x86 installer on the Mono website. I'm finding that eh only way to launch things like MonoDevelop is to do so from the command line. It comes with *.Desktop files but I can't seem to launch in any other way. Anyone know what I might try?
<andrea_> sorry deFrysk but i dont understand
<wickedpuppy> andy, so then don't forget to get xubuntu too ... its xfce based desktop
<Rookie> xfce is not to bad ...
<deFrysk> andrea_, questions about edgy are in the room I just gave
<richiefrich> wickedpuppy you try it ?
<wickedpuppy> richiefrich, try which one ?
<andrea_> ok, sorry lol
<alex_ubuntu> cyzie; get automatix (http://www.getautomatix.com/) it will install almost everything you need
<richiefrich> wickedpuppy  stage 1 ?
<wickedpuppy> alex_ubuntu, pls do not recommend automatix
<deFrysk> omg is it legal to advert automatix here ?
<deFrysk> that piece of shit app
<wickedpuppy> richiefrich, i did it one ... took me a week to compile the gaming kernel
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<wickedpuppy> once*
<richiefrich> wickedpuppy  lol
<alex_ubuntu> sorry I was passed there, what's the issue
<wickedpuppy> alex_ubuntu, it does what it says .. install things .. thats the problem
<andy> alright, going to test kde...
<elkbuntu> deFrysk, watch the language
<lupine_85> "sudo apt-get install WindowsXP"  is probably safer ;)
<richiefrich> erUSUL sent you a pm :)
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, ?
<joris_> Hi everybody is there a special channel for ubuntu labtop problems? I thought #ubuntu-labtop but there is activity.
<alex_ubuntu> is this in reference to the legaliity of the codecs etc
<[A] ndy80> deFrysk: I ran apt-get from an ssh session, so i was able to capture the output. You can read it here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/64678
<wickedpuppy> joris_, just ask pls ..
<elkbuntu> deFrysk, automatix is not welcome here, nor is foul language
<deFrysk> ?
<elkbuntu> <deFrysk> that piece of <censored> app
<wickedpuppy> alex_ubuntu, no .. when you got problem we will have to track down what you have installed and so on .. and all you can sasy will be .. "automatix" which doesnt help us
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, well well
<cyzie> ok alex_ubuntu
<alex_ubuntu> now I'm understanding a bit more...
<wickedpuppy> elkbuntu, deFrysk relax pls ... no need to be tense :P
<joris_> wickedpuppy For some reason my wireless stopped working. I tried all the troubleshooting... but no succes
<wickedpuppy> joris_, thats for the info but how does one help you with that info ? :P kindly give us the hardware name and so on pls
<joris_> acer aspire 5612
<wickedpuppy> thats notebook ? what about the wireless card ?
<deFrysk> wickedpuppy, not tense  but who is elkbuntu ?
<joris_> The wireless finds networks just can't connect
<wickedpuppy> deFrysk, no idea .. but i suppose he got a point .. but then i also understand shi* may not be vulgar on the irc
<joris_> there is a wireless card 802.11 a/b/g
<kyja> joris_, iwlist eth1 scanning
<deFrysk> ??coc
<elkbuntu> wickedpuppy, a. ubuntu member, b. she, c. bad language is not family friendly
<deFrysk> ?coc
<elkbuntu> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<deFrysk> ah!
<joris_> gives me this: eth1      Scan completed :
<joris_>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:18:39:BB:F3:A8
<joris_>                     ESSID:"cross"
<joris_>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg
<joris_>                     Mode:Master
<deFrysk> thank you elk
<joris_>                     Channel:11
<joris_>                     Encryption key:on
<joris_>                     Bit Rates:54 Mb/s
<joris_>                     Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54
<deFrysk> ah a flooder
<joris_>                     Quality=35/100  Signal level=-88 dBm  Noise level=-88 dBm
<joris_>                     IE: WPA Version 1
<joris_>                         Group Cipher : TKIP
<joris_>                         Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP
<joris_>                         Authentication Suites (1) : PSK
<deFrysk> errrr
<joris_>                     Extra: Last beacon: 4836ms ago
<elias_> If I have my grub in MBR and the boot dir on my ROOT (root1) partition, but I have another ROOT (root2) with its on boot dir, can I make grub MBR start a grub instance written to root2?
<deFrysk> flooder
* wickedpuppy cries
<elkbuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<elkbuntu> joris_, please never do that again
<kyja> yeah, use pastebin.
<joris_> oops oh sorry not so used to irc...
<wickedpuppy> so how andy ? in kde ?
<elkbuntu> joris_, thats fine. just remember to avoid doing it again
<deFrysk> joris_, you are dutch why not try #ubuntu-nl ?
<joris_> yes i'm dutch i can switch
<deFrysk> sure
<andy> I just installed KDE and when I tried to log into KDE I got an error and it logged me out.  I also tried a couple of the programs that came with kde (In gnome) and it gave me the error: DCOP Communications error
<deFrysk>  /j #ubuntu-nl
<elkbuntu> deFrysk, there's more people here ;)
<wickedpuppy> andy, did you install kubuntu-desktop cleanly ?
<andy> As far as I know
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, someimes its easyer to ask for help in dutch ;)
<andy> I entered: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<elkbuntu> deFrysk, to ask, sure. not always to receive answers ;)
<deFrysk> elkbuntu, howso ?
<wickedpuppy> andy, then i ended without any errors ?
<joris_> i can manage in english well, if i only could manage my wireless...
<elkbuntu> deFrysk, more people = more potential answerers
<andy> yep
<wickedpuppy> andy, then you log out and log in ? hmms ... have youy rebooted though ?
<andy> nno
<andy> was I supposed to?
<wickedpuppy> andy, would you mind rebooting once ?
<xav> you shouldn't need to
<wickedpuppy> yah
<andy> ok, Ill be back soon
<wickedpuppy> but see if it solves ya problem
<xav> but well, I'm clueless to what the problem is so..
* silent_scream kalimera
<nickspoon> can anyone here get at cvs.transgaming.org? it keeps timing out here.
<wickedpuppy> xav, i learnt that "pls reboot ..." trick from helping windows users .. LOL
<savvas> I run rhythmbox and try to import my mp3 files (read-only ntfs partition), but it doesn't detect most of them, what do you think is the problem?
<wickedpuppy> you got no mp3 codec ?
<savvas> well how come i play some of them wickedpuppy?
<alex_ubuntu> nickspoon; http://transgaming.org/cvs/
<wickedpuppy> savvas, no idea ... well first check if the partition is mounted properly .. then check the files permissions ...
<PPAAUULL> How can I change my display depth to 24 bit?
<deFrysk> savvas,  apt-cache search mp3 | grep gstreamer
<xav> PPAAUULL, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickspoon> alex_ubuntu: I still need cvs.transgaming.org to actually check out stuff.
<xav> or maybe dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg allow to do that?
<PPAAUULL> How do I know if it will crash my display
<xav> (that still edits xorg.conf)
<savvas> i'll try that in a while deFrysk, thanks, I'm currently downloading something else
<xav> PPAAUULL, try it, and you will know
<andy> No dice, I still get the error
<wickedpuppy> PPAAUULL, save a copy first
<papa> bonjour
<PPAAUULL> Ya but what happens if my display crashes?
<wickedpuppy> so in case it has error replace back
<papa> by
<andy> it says, when I log in, can't start kstartupconfig
<PPAAUULL> Ok so I save a copy and it crashes what do I do then?
<xav> PPAAUULL, you use a tty
<wickedpuppy> andy, now thats funny ... no idea there
<tabm0de> any one that has the same problem as me? i cant seam to use  in vi/nano/irssi when using ssh prorgam from windows the the box, but localy it works
<wickedpuppy> PPAAUULL, you replace the new with the back-up xorg.conf ?
<andy> is there any way to remove kde and all of its programs?
<PPAAUULL> How?
<xav> andy, using dapper?
<wickedpuppy> PPAAUULL, you know how to do ls and mv and so on ?
<andy> yep
<PPAAUULL> Ya
<PPAAUULL> ok
<wickedpuppy> then mv back-up.xorg.conf xorg.conf ?
<alex_ubuntu> nickspoon; a brief under construction flashed then I was redirecter to the previous site I sent
<PPAAUULL> xav what is a tty?
<xav> andy, I don't think so
<alex_ubuntu> nickspoon; a brief under construction flashed then I was redirecter to the previous site I sent
<Daynah> PPAAUULL, that's a similar way I yell my boyfriend's name when I think I've lost him in the store.
<wickedpuppy> PacketScan, terminal ...
<andy> ok, maybe it will update and be fixed.. lol
<alex_ubuntu> oops
<PPAAUULL> oh ok
<PPAAUULL> thanks for the help
<nickspoon> alex_ubuntu: doesn't matter, I'll get an old version from SF.net.
<xav> PPAAUULL, it's what you'll see if xorg fails to start
<alex_ubuntu> good luck..
<andy> also, when I shutdown and boot up, it now say kubuntu and is blue.  Can I change this back to the orange ubuntu?
<xav> andy, remove the kubuntu usplash theme
<nickspoon> alex_ubuntu: disregard that, there's nothing there :)
<andy> xav, how?
<Daynah> I'd like to change my video driver from ati back to vesa but I have two driver sections in the xorg thing...
<xav> andy, there is maybe a way to choose it
<Daynah> I'm not sure which one to change
<xav> andy, does sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork work?
<andy> Ill try
<nickspoon> gah, I can't even ping cvs.transgaming.com!
<marianet> hello
<wickedpuppy> andy or system -> preference -> themes
<tabm0de> where does the eth0 settings get stored at?
<wickedpuppy> andy, btw you mean login window ?
<xav> wickedpuppy, hm no, that's not the same theme
<marianet> hello, does anybody can tell me how to set up ip fordwaring in an dhcp conextion to use amsn??
<andy> no
<wickedpuppy> oh okie
<xav> tabm0de, /etc/network/interfaces maybe
<andy> when I actuall reboot, it has the progression bar
<xav> andy, yes that s usplash
<andy> the termminal said that there were no alternatives
<xav> andy, do you have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<andy> gnome? I am using it now
<phiber> yo
<phiber> sup
<phiber> was wondering if anyone here has beryl ?
<wickedpuppy> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Daynah> When I change from ATI back to Vesa, do I change the "driver" in BOTH of the "Device" sections? And what do I do to the rest of the sections (Identifier, for example, that says stuff about ATI)
<phiber> i have compiz atm, tried to install beryl tho dunno if it works with this 64bit
<phiber> cos it died: |
<xav> andy, try sudo update-initramfs -u
<wickedpuppy> Daynah, i never use ati before so i can't help .. but if there isn't  lot to change then i suggest you back up and change one by one ...
<Daynah> Wickedpuppy, if it doesn't work, how would I change it back?
<xav> Daynah, you can just edit the Driver
<xav> Daynah, why do you have several ones?
<andy> ok I did it with no errors
<Daynah> I don't know
<Daynah> I didn't make the fine :)
<Daynah> file*
* wickedpuppy blames ati
<xav> andy, what does "dpkg -l |grep splash" show ?
<wickedpuppy> Daynah, can help us ? can complain ati about this ?
<wickedpuppy> more people complain they will know linux has some of the desktop market
<andy> it shows kubuntu
<Daynah> wickedpuppy, I've complained that linux needs better drivers
<boink> complain?
<xav> andy, only ?
<phiber> yo where can i check the pc stats for tempreture
<Daynah> Wickedpuppy, I'm switching because I think the ati driver is making my computer freeze..
<boink> the problem with drivers for linux is that companies don't want to cooperate
<xav> andy, it doesnt show the ubuntu usplash theme?
<andy> xav, yeah
<wickedpuppy> Daynah, eh complain to ati ... linux has no drivers if you think about it .. since drivers are supposed to come from the companies
<xav> andy, install ubuntu-desktop then
<Hexidigital> anyone know how to revert TvTime settings to default?
<boink> the drivers shouldn't come from the companies
<Daynah> wickedpuppy, that's who I did complain to..
<andy> xav, reinstall it?
<troughton> can anyone help i am having tubble with my wifi when i do iwconfig it says access point invalid
<wickedpuppy> Daynah, thanks
<boink> atheros has been quite helpful with giving driver specs to open source development
<Daynah> boink, my card was free so...
<andy> xav, I am already running gnome, so will it damage anything?
<boink> Daynah: which chip does it use?
<thinkl> Hmm -- the time field doesn't seem to be helping,but I do seem to have the culprit now... apt-index-watch... I'll take that question ubuntu-ward
<American-Tech> Do you have windows installed to run wine? I assume that you do.
<thinkl> (apologies--mixing my channels up -- making no sense)
<troughton> can anyone help i am having tubble with my wifi when i do iwconfig it says access point invalid any ideas ??
<Daynah> boink, some intel. Honestly, you'd think if I built it I'd remember but it was like four years ago and I've built two more since so...
<boink> that's still the thing with any OS using Linux, you need to know these things
<mormoloc> when i try to install remove packages with synactic I get error package broken?
<xav> andy, no it won't
<boink> esp. with the wireless
<Daynah> Hey! I see pictures on my monitor and they look like crap! It worked! Thanks guys :)
<mormoloc> what should i do?
<xav> andy, but I don't have dapper, so it's harder to help, I can't look at the packages available and their deps
<Daynah> mormoloc, are you connected to the internet at the time?
<mormoloc> yep
<andy> xav, it sayed I have the newest version so it didnt go any further
<Daynah> mormoloc, not to insult your intelligence but... you never know who you're talking to on the internet :)
<dixon2> tvtime question: use synaptic- select tvitime choose completely remove, then apply, then choose install- this will bring up tvtime config
<mormoloc> Daynah: :)
<binatice> Hello everyone
<Hexidigital> dixon2: thanks :)
<mormoloc> Daynah: my source.list files is meessed up
<Daynah> mormoloc, have you tried checking if your repos are right http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Repositories
<mormoloc> i think
<darich> hey all
<Hexidigital> dixon2: re: tvtime question :)
<darich> I have a problem....
<xav> andy, try ls -l /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<darich> well a niggle really
<troughton> can anyone help i am having tubble with my wifi when i do iwconfig it says access point invalid any ideas ??
<darich> when I boot up my laptop(with wifi radar)
<darich> I have to manually connect thru Wifi Radar to get an ip
<Daynah> mormoloc, there you go! That's the basic set of them right there. Don't add anymore if they're messed up. If you think you have one you want to add, just for trouble shooting, take out and put it in a txt file and add them back one at a time.
<darich> it doesn't happen automaically
<darich> I have searched the forums and tried multiple fixes
<darich> but nothing seems to work
<thinkl> Anyone know what apt-index-watch does?
<xav> andy, and also ls /usr/lib/usplash/*.so
<darich> it booted fine on my previous install of Dapper
<xav> thinkl, man page does
<darich> any suggestions are welcome
<thinkl> xav: not exactly, but man apt-index-watcher does :)
<Daynah> troughton, I like your name. Ever watch doctor who? I've never used that wifi program, I'm sorry. I'm spoiled, what came with ubuntu worked for me... once I figured out how to work it. Give and take. Instead of typing the short "nickname" of the access point, I had to type in the long hex thing. Have you tried that? (again I've NEVER used the program, these are just things I tried on a different program)
<binatice> I am having problems with double tabs opening in Firefox when I click on a link, has anyone else had this problem?
<mormoloc> Daynah: i think there are some wrong compiled dependacies by me
<andy> xav, ok I did both
<mormoloc> that is another problem plus the source.list mess
<Daynah> mormoloc, the word "complied" is beyond me. It isn't in my vocab yet. Really, try just making a new source list
<mumbles> any wine useres here ?
<troughton> Daynah my nickname is a take off of the second doctor as i am a big fan and i have hex turned off my wifi on my ruter is set open
<xav> andy, I need to know what it shows
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mormoloc> Daynah: compiled :P
<andy> xav, for the first one it shows: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 34 2006-10-08 08:25 /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so -> /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so
<binatice> Any suggestions?
<andy> xav, for the second it shows: /usr/lib/usplash/kubuntu-splash.so   /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-default.so /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so
<Daynah> troughton, w00t! I didn't want to say something too geeky about the doctor first off incase, I dunno, youre name happened to be troughton. you say you have "hex turned off" try just it. Sometimes you have to try dumb stuff and go, "Hey that was a waste of 2 seconds. OH WELL" I couldn't get wifi in my house for 8 months before I broke down and wrote down the hex and tried it. And boy did I feel dumb
<troughton> ok i will try that
<xav> andy, so sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork should give you the choice between these
<Daynah> binatice, I don't know... I just checked firefox pref and there is a "tabs" part. I didn't see anything related though. Gimmie a sec.
<binatice> Thanks Daynah
<andy> xav, it ssays, no alternatives
<jrib> xav, andy: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<jrib> andy: you'll have to run 'sudo update-initramfs -u' after changing that
<Daynah> binatice, are you clicking with your middle button? Is your left click actually a middle click because linux has your mouse configed a bit weird?
<troughton> Daynah i dont mind looking geeky i am a geek computer and sifi
<MukiEX> I'm trying to compile ffmpeg from latest source. Compiles fine, and I make a deb using checkinstall , but another program gives me a version error (apt-get -f uninstalls it); is there a way to disable that? Also, how do I install (using checkinstall/deb) the source, so that I can compile other programs that use it?
<Daynah> binatice, http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=2495404&sid=25be3cdb617582269579e59d384ea6b1
<binatice> Daynah, That might be it because I am also auto-copy and pasting with the left button... How would I go about fixing that?
<Daynah> troughton, I have a tardis usb hub.
<LjL> MukiEX: it may be hard to fix it. please pastebin the output from dpkg... and about installing the source, not with checkinstall i'm afraid
<andy> ok, thanks I guys, I have things I must attend to now
<troughton> cool i want one
<MukiEX> awww.
<xav> MukiEX, you may need to rebuild some packages against your new ffmpeg
<MukiEX> I'm just trying to get the latest ffmpeg 'n vlc installed ^_^; I don't suppose there's ubuntu dapper nightlies, is there?
<Daynah> binative, in that forum it was someone on windows (or that would have menchioned linux) so it's probably not that. Most programs wont register a middle click. So either you're accidently hitting it or like they say in that forum, your mouse is getting worn down. What do you think?
<bryan> Hey, I'm having a hard time installing ndisgtk and ndiswrapper...can anyone tell me how to get snyaptic to install the two (first time ubuntu user)
<MukiEX> (videolan's nightlies haven't been updated in months)
<LjL> MukiEX: no, every version of ubuntu is frozen (i.e. no new packages) after release. there is the development version, Edgy, which will be released sometime this month
<bryan> I've tried the forum and its not helping
<macaco> Hello...
<Daynah> hello!
<macaco> I installed firebird2 on a ubuntu server
<macaco> firebird2 classic server
<lazzareth> How do I disable the sudo command for specific users on this computer? Im making a 'guest' ssh user for myself but i dont want anyone to get hold of the password then -> bam Got Root!
<LjL> MukiEX: so basically, you're trying to compile VLC, but you need the latests ffmpeg includes for it to compile?
<MukiEX> LjL : Well, non-official, I mean ^_^
<macaco> everything has gone smoothly BUT I can't get it started correctly
<mumbles> ok - question is - im trying to install wine - and wt tools says theres a dependensie that isent being shared
<binatice> I think it's something with the mouse, unless the auto-copy and paste is normal in linux/ubuntu
<macsim> I have a  usb 3-3: device not accepting address 26, error -32, what's the pb ?
<MukiEX> LjL : Yup, but let me paste (not here) the ./configure error just so you know what I'm talking about ^_^
<LjL> MukiEX: sure
<macaco> !firebir2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firebir2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<macaco> !firebird2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firebird2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boink> you mean firefox2 ?
<macaco> firebird2 the database
<bryan> how come when I use "make" command it tells me no such command?
<boink> ok
<Daynah> macaco, cool! just to let you know, most people here use a desktop, so be patient to wait on your answer. There may be absolutely no one who knows at all!  But the  "tougher" your question is, the more patient you'll need to be to wait for that ellusive person who knows the answer.
<Daynah> Boink, he's talking on a server
<boink> bryan: apt-get install build-essential
<jpjacobs> brynan,  install build-essentiial before trying to compile stuff
<boink> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<macaco> and I'm receiving the following errors
<macaco> operating system directive open failed
<macaco> no such file or directory
<macaco> and...  unable to open database
<bryan> It asked me if I am root, I said yes AND  it just displayed a bunch of "y"s
<macaco> that happens once i try to do this: gsec -user sysdba -password *****
<Daynah> Macaco, have you tried posting this on the ubuntu forums? It will get more exposure and there's a whole section right here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=45 for servers where people who know servers will know what you're talking about. Most people who use ubuntu are desktop users, and we're just users helping out here, so we're on desktops and that's all we know! Try out there and you'll be surrounded by server people
<macaco> :S
<mormoloc> Daynah: get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25971/
<macaco> is there any channel for servers?
<superkirbyartist> I am wondering if Mac version of Ubuntu supports only 1 button.
<tabm0de> how do i change locales to ISO-8859-1 ?
<superkirbyartist> 1 mouse button, that is.  Or do I need 2?
<binatice> Daynah, yeah it's the mouse. When I use the touchpad on the laptop it works fine but when I use my usb mouse it goes screwy.
<Daynah> macaco, I'm not sure, sweetheart. I don't have a server, so I wouldn't have wanted to go there.
<superkirbyartist> For Mac.
<Daynah> binatice, GReat!
<Shinku>  I just spent the last twenty minutes rubbing a twelve year old girl's bare chest.
<Daynah> Mormoloc, then run apt-get! sudo apt-get ....install?
<Shinku> shit
<Shinku> wrong channel
<binatice> Daynah, now the question is how to get the usb mouse working?
<Daynah> mormolic, yeah, I guess try sudo apt-get install
<printk> !locale > tabm0de
<Daynah> binatice, well... my mouse wore down and I bought a new one. Sometimes stuff that you roll and roll and roll and rub and rub and slam and wiggle just... wears down. Sorry to burst your bubble. I had a bad day my mouse died, too. I loved that mouse.
<Daynah> mormoloc, actually that was the dumbest thing I've ever said. I don't know what apt-get commandit wants you to do. Ask someone else. You've reached my knowledge threshold
<macaco> I found the answer on  the ubuntu forums... thank you daynah
<Daynah> binatice, but when you get a new mouse PLEASE research it. I got this awesome logitech media mouse, it has like every button in the world... and there's no linux drivers for it. There's a way, if I'm hard core, that I can get half the buttons working. But I'm not hard core. So... I paid like $50 for a basic wireless mouse.
<Daynah> Macaco, great! The forums are a good resource. :) I love em! Hope you get it solved
<|thunder> mormoloc; you need verification keys from freecontrib
<binatice> Daynah, it's a relatively new mouse. I think it a driver problem. Can you help me fix, I am new to linux, as I am sure you noticed.
<he-man> I received an update via the updater for ubuntu edgy and now it doesn't work because the software index is damaged. Can help, please?
<Zaggynl> linuxdc++ should be put in the universal repository imho
<|thunder> Daynah; you just need to add some lines to xorg.conf to get more buttons working
<Daynah> binatice, probably not. :( Again, I couldn't install my mouse's drivers (but mine were hard core) some mice have easy drivers. Remember the name?
<he-man> I did a sudo apt-get install -f but no way to correct it
<humbolt> how can I find non-dapper packages in synaptic again, so I can deinstall them before upgrade to edgy?
<binatice> logitech notebook optical mouse plus +
<Daynah> |thunder, really? I looked it up after only using ubuntu for like 4 months, so maybe it wont look so scary now (in a week it'll be a year! w00t!) I think I had to compile something though. And compiling scares me.
<rever> Hi I have been running Dapper and have been considering moving to Edgie. For you who have made the move have you noticed and differences in performace?
<Daynah> binatice, try searching for "_____ ubuntu" on google or searching for that in the ubuntu forums. See what other people have done with it :)
<|thunder> Daynah; nay, search ubuntu.com for instructions on getting a microsoft usb mouse working with added buttons. should be the same.
<Daynah> binatice, I'm sure a lot of people have that mouse also and if there's anything weird about it, SOMEBODY SOMEWHERE whined.
<boink> rever: edgie hasn't yet been released
<humbolt> somebody one told me how to find those packages but I can't find the option in synaptic anymore!
<he-man> could anyone help me correct this error? software index damaged in ubuntu edgy. I did sudo apt-get install -f but no way, it doesn't work at all
<|thunder> its beta
<Daynah> |thunder, rock! I'll try it again :) , see binatice, I only LOOK like I know what I'm doing
<boink> it should be released at the end of this month
<|thunder> he-man; there is a flag to rebuild the apt-cache. cant remember what it is .  try looking in 'man apt-cache'
<rever> boink, I know this but you can upgrade and help with bug reports and stuff. I did this with Dapper. I was just asking what people felt of the performance. I felt performance was better with Dapper of Hoary.
<he-man> thunder: thanks
<Daynah> And I'm out! Remember peeps, if you get one question answered, try to stay so you can answer two. It's possible, people ask some pretty easy things (how to set up an email account in thunderbird?) and you'll know how to do it and help somebody's day!
<|thunder> ima stick with dapper for a while. till edgy is less. well. edgy
<CokeNCode> hey guys ... is the new flash for linux finally out
<CokeNCode>  coz i was just finally able to download
<CokeNCode> after months of tyring
<mormoloc> got broken packages how do i fix/remove them?
<rever> No flash 9 is still in develoment
<rever> A beta will be out soon per the website.
<|thunder> mormoloc; man apt-get.   i think the flag is remove
<deFrysk> mormoloc, try sudo apt-get -f install
<rever> mormoloc, apt-get install -f
<rioch> what is the current supported kernel version on ubuntu?
<mormoloc> rever: thanks
<he-man> | thunder: And what should I do with apt-cache? Regenerate cache?
<|thunder> he-man; yeppers
<theplatypus> Anyway to repair a failed upgrade to dapper? The power went out and I can't reach a terminal.
<rever> rioch, 3.6.15
<rever> rioch, 2.6.15
<rever> mormoloc, np
<|thunder> Linux amd64 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<mormoloc> rever: i get this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25974/
<he-man> | thunder: Unfortunately, it does nothing. :'( I don't know what I could do. I googled and found nothing useful
<macsim> join #ubuntu-fr
<rever> mormoloc, What do you get when you do apt-get upgrade
<mormoloc> well it ok
<mormoloc> no error message
<lusepuster> Hey there, got a little problem w a dist-upgrade
<rever> mormoloc, Sounds like you have no broken packages then
<lusepuster> that went ugly...
<mormoloc> rever: synaptic doesnt think so
<andy> is there a list of all the apps that are in the repositories?
<elkbuntu> theplatypus, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<lusepuster> ...Upgraded from hoaryr to dapper and it alle went well in the end, except that EasyUbuntu and Automatix both think that I still run hoary! Where can I tewll them I don't?
<|thunder> andy, yep. sudo synaptic
<mormoloc> rever: i think the problem is a rpm based openoffice vers 2.0.3
<Richard_> knoppmyth makes me go craaaaazy, hoping for a better experience with ubuntu + mythtv :)
<theplatypus> elkbuntu: I can't use a terminal
<bz0b> hey room
<|thunder> Richard_; you use iTv driver ?
<Juhaz> andy, packages.ubuntu.com?
<theplatypus> elkbuntu: Can't as in can not access one
<mormoloc> rever: can't delete openoffice-common and base?
<Richard_> |thunder,  I can't even install it
<bz0b> is it true that ubuntuguide breaks your system?
<elkbuntu> theplatypus, ah. hmm..
<|thunder> theplatypus; can you ctrl-alt-F6 to get a term ?
<Richard_> can't use a usb keyboard for some reason :(
<oskude> andy, or without ubuntu http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<bz0b> like if i do a lot of the stuff on there, and use their repositories
<bz0b> of is it okay
<andy> ok, thanks
<roko> hola
<theplatypus> |thunder: didn't try f6 just f2
<|thunder> Richard_; you need to enable an option in your cmos. i had to do the same
<|thunder> f1 -f6
<Richard_> what, legacy support?
<|thunder> no
<oskude> andy, or if you want a very very big list http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages
<|thunder> something else, cant remember the name. but legacy was an option.
<Dalik> how does one store login script in ldap so clients to execute on login?
<|thunder> mine has 3 options. none, something i cant remember, and legacy.
<Richard_> well I can hit enter and boot, but not use my arrow keys to pick the installation method
<|thunder> Richard_; did you try legacy ?
<Richard_> will double check while downloading dapper :P
<zool2005> hi all, I've got an old laptop and running livecd but the screen seems to be much bigger than that I can see. I've tried changing the resolution but to no avail
<bz0b> hey, i know the package network-manager-gnome fixes the ipw3945 to make it work
<rever> mormoloc, Why did you install an rpm of OO?
<lusepuster> sorry for bumping, but... Upgraded from hoaryr to dapper and it alle went well in the end, except that EasyUbuntu and Automatix both think that I still run hoary! Where can I tell them I don't?
<bz0b> but on my lspci it still comes up as a unknown device is that cool?
<|thunder> Richard_; make sure you download 6.06.1 not just 6.06. will save some downloads
<mormoloc> rever: 1 month ago
<theplatypus> brb
<mormoloc> rever: why?
<LjL> lusepuster: perhaps automatix is bad enough, and possibly easyubuntu as well, that installing them both is the farthest thing from a good idea that i can think of? :-P
<rever> Yeah why did you install rpm based and not use apt?
<|thunder> i try not to alien anything if I can help it.
<andy> I am having problems.  Whenever I try and run a KDE app (I am under gnome) I get a DCOP Communication error.
<bz0b> |thunder: if i change my repositories to edgy from dapper and do a apt-get dist-upgrade will that make it edgy
<mormoloc> rever: because i couldnt find the newest vers
<|thunder> bz0b; not sure. ask in #ubuntu+1
<bz0b> k
<oskude> bz0b, yes, and atleas in theory, 100% success ;)
<lusepuster> Ljl: Know about the problems of Automatix, wanted to try EU first.  But still: It has worked painlessly on another box, it must be my dist-upgrade that somehow went ugly. Any idea?
<boink> bz0b: sure, but remember edgy hasn't been released yet
<mormoloc> rever: im an new vers software freak :)
<humbolt> how can I find foreign packages in synaptic?
<rever> mormoloc, Try aptitude install -f
<boink> it's still beta ... beta=pain
<|thunder> darned redhat users and their stupid current releases.   ;)
<bz0b> boink: but i mean will it upgrade it to the bet
<bz0b> beta*
<boink> why?
<boink> you like pain?
<bz0b> oh yes
<rever> mormoloc, OO in the repo is only off by slight version.
<bz0b> i love pain
<boink> ok, then update to the beta
<bz0b> lol
<oskude> humbolt, whats "foreign package" ?
<boink> fix your /etc/apt/sources.list .. and update away
<dfree-m> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile <-- What should I replace $conffile with?
<SkramX> how can i have two different X "profiles" for when my laptop is standalone and another one for when I plug in my larger VGA LCD?
<mormoloc> rever: i know
<bz0b> boink: well i mean i tested dapper when 5.10 was still stablel
<bz0b> and it wasen't thatb ad
<boink> it shouldn't be
<bz0b> so how bad could edgy be
<boink> but beta stuff is mostly for testing
<boink> heh .. you really want to find out, bz0b?
<bz0b> well yes im going to upgrade to full when it comes
* oskude is using edgy atm, but he allso knows what to do when there are problems ;)
<mormoloc> rever: think is working:)
<bz0b> boink: i reallly have nothing of extreme worth
<Arafangion> bz0b: The issue is when beta testers expect the same level of support as the release.
<Samuli^> #ubuntu+1 for edgy questions.
<mormoloc> rever: thanks
<boink> it's a good way to learn, bz0b
<bz0b> boink: yes true
<|thunder> haha, this is awesome and totally off topic.
<bz0b> lol
<andy>  I am having problems.  Whenever I try and run a KDE app (I am under gnome) I get a DCOP Communication error.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<bz0b> imo if its about ubuntu its on topic
<|thunder> open a webpage with lots of pictures and paste this in the addy bar (no quotes) "javascript:R=0; x1=.1; y1=.05; x2=.25; y2=.24; x3=1.6; y3=.24; x4=300; y4=200; x5=300; y5=200; DI=document.getElementsByTagName(%22img%22); DIL=DI.length; function A(){for(i=0; i-DIL; i++){DIS=DI[ i ] .style; DIS.position='absolute'; DIS.left=(Math.sin(R*x1+i*x2+x3)*x4+x5)+%22px%22; DIS.top=(Math.cos(R*y1+i*y2+y3)*y4+y5)+%22px%22}R++}setInterval('A()',5); voi
<|thunder> d(0);"
<Arafangion> bz0b: While devs expect (quite rightly), that beta (and developmental) releases are not intended for "newbies" that expect everything to "just work" - it may well, but those users should not expect teh same level of suppot.
<LjL> bz0b: hm, not really. honestly i haven't followed the discussion, but on #ubuntu you're really just supposed to talk about #ubuntu *support* -- not just anything ubuntu-related
<Arafangion> |thunder: Why would we do that?
<|thunder> becaues it cool. makes all the images dance around. neato to say the least.
<|thunder> hey, i warned it was off topic. lol
<msikma> Hey all.
<SkramX> anyone know?
<SkramX> how can i have two different X "profiles" for when my laptop is standalone and another one for when I plug in my larger VGA LCD?
<Arafangion> |thunder: And here I am, making a 3D *game*...
<bz0b> Arafangion: i don't consider myself a newbie, but im not the greatest. like i did my own lfs install, gentoo install and everything worked without anyones help
<bz0b> Arafangion: so does that qualify me
<Arafangion> bz0b: Then you are not a newbie. :)
<Arafangion> bz0b: But my statements still apply.
<msikma> Will gpart be able to erase a HFS+ partition and make it into a FAT32 partition while keeping another HFS+ partition on that same disk intact?
<bz0b> Arafangion: ok, cool
<T0aD> hello
<rever> mormoloc, did you try aptitude install -f
<oskude> msikma, you normally just delete 1 partition at the time, leaving other partitions untouched
<JoelMax> hi
<T0aD> Im looking for some way to install ubuntu with floppy disks, a pcmcia network card and a network connection to the internet :)
<msikma> So I'd delete the HFS+ partition, keeping the other HFS+ partition intact, and then create a new FAT32 partition with the unformatted space?
<JoelMax> how install ubuntu on usb pen?
<andy>  I am having problems.  Whenever I try and run a KDE app (I am under gnome) I get a DCOP Communication error.
<Arafangion> bz0b: Debian users has a particularly hard time with this, with so many clueless newbies trying to use debian unstable, just because it's got the latest and greatest, and then claiming that it's stable and always works well for them - when it's /not/ stable, heck, named "Sid" after the kid next door who breaks toys.
* LjL is using Debian testing on a server. /me ducks
<SkramX> how do i rerun the XOrg configurator?
<Arafangion> LjL: At a pinch, testing is ok, imho - because testing eventually becomes stable.
<SkramX> !fixres
<LjL> *eventually* is probably the keyword ;)
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oskude> msikma, extacly, but theres allways risk when playing with partitions, so allways backup first!
<|thunder> SkramX; look in xorg.conf. it tell you there in the commets. be sure to backup.
<dfree-m> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile <-- What should I replace $conffile with?
<bz0b> :-)
<bz0b> not if u leave the standard packages right?
<Arafangion> LjL: Heh, perhaps, but Unstable is /always/ unstable.
<|thunder> dfree-m; a .conf file prolly
<oskude> msikma, and im not talking only about ubuntu partition tools, any, i mean on what ever os may break your partition table... but the risk is normally very very low...
<dfree-m> |thunder yea, but just curious - what kind of .conf file ?
<|thunder> no idea
<rever> What is the CLI command to query if a package is installed and what version is installed?
<boink> man apt-cache
<boink> maybe, if that's what you need
<oskude> rever, one way is: dpkg -l | grep packagename
<Arafangion> rever: dpkg -l packagename
<boink> as well .. I suppose
<rever> oskude, Thanks
<rever> Arafangion, Thanks
<mumbles> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mumbles> argh
<Arafangion> rever: Or use aptitude.
<mumbles> how do i ssh into a ubuntu box?
<Rookie_> ssh ip
<mumbles> ie wht ssl do i have to do
<Arafangion> mumbles: ssh ubunto.box
<boink> ssh -l username ubuntu.box.com
<xUnaBx> mumbles : from where?
<mumbles> install
<mumbles> even
<boink> apt-get install ssh
<mumbles> forgotten the program
<Arafangion> boink: I prefer user@host convention.
<xUnaBx> mumbles : you need to install the ssh server
<mumbles> ah - i was going ssl
<Arafangion> xUnaBx: Bit difficult without ssh ;)
<xUnaBx> hah :)
<Razor-> i just downloaded a torrent that is suppose to be avi and when i opened the folder it was a bunch of .daa files and now i cant watch it
<J-_> does the nvidia driver for the GeForce FX 5200 work with S video in linux?
<Homer> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Razor-> what do i do in order to watch this movie if all i have are .daa files
<oskude> Razor-, how can an avi be a folder ?
<Drblue> hi
<oskude> Razor-: and what is a .daa file ?
<Drblue> how are u
<J-_> does the nvidia driver for the GeForce FX 5200 work with S video in linux?
<Razor-> no i got a torrent and the file in the torrent folder was suppose to be .avi format because it is a movie but when the download was finished i opened the folder and there were like 20 .daa files
<LinuxFan06> No i opened the file in the file in die kirche.
<oskude> Razor-: and what should "ubuntu" do about that ?
<LinuxFan06> Wie sind gruen.
<Razor-> I never saw that .daa file format and i wonder if it was a ubuntu file and what i should do about playing it
<LinuxFan06> No i opened the file format and what i opened the file and there were like 20 daa files.
<oskude> Razor-: maybe you got scammed ? i never heard about .daa file neither...
<LinuxFan06> Ich darf nicht in the file in the file neither.
<beasty> is there a xgl channel ?
<LinuxFan06> Ich darf nicht in the folder was finished i opened the folder and there a xgl channel.
<oskude> !op
<ubotu> Help! Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<LinuxFan06> Razor-? And what should "ubuntu" Do about that.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> oskude: ?
<Seveas> oskude, ?
<LinuxFan06> No i opened the file in die kirche gehen.
<oskude> LinuxFan06: seems like a bot
<LinuxFan06> Again a movie but when the file neither.
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LinuxFan06> I don't know enough to answer you yet!
<LinuxFan06> Razor-? Maybe you got a torrent folder and there were like a bot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> definitely a bot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACAEAFF7.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> indeed.
<oskude> and bot very intelligent one :)
<oskude>  *not
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> that was the owner
<mikeymike-linux_> well just so you guys know...... we got os-x running in harmony with ubuntu on the same drive
<MikeyMike-Linux> all is well.
<|thunder> MikeyMike-Linux; ya, its nice huh, I've got xp, osx 10.4.7 and dapper tripple booting. i freaking love it.
<MikeyMike-Linux> |thunder, on a pc or on a mac
<|thunder> pc
<|thunder> amd-64
<MikeyMike-Linux> |thunder, deadmoo image?
<|thunder> nope, name some others. i cant remember its been so long
<MikeyMike-Linux> |thunder, cant remember
<MikeyMike-Linux> nice to knwo you have it working
<MikeyMike-Linux> you use aim or anyhting?
<MikeyMike-Linux> i have to leave but i want to keepin touch with you
<|thunder> ya, but im always idling here
<|thunder> always
<MikeyMike-Linux> oh ok
<MikeyMike-Linux> me too
<MikeyMike-Linux> then if i have an osx question maybe you can help me sometime :D
<|thunder> hotiso
<|thunder> thats it
* MikeyMike-Linux has a real mac
<MikeyMike-Linux> lol
<MikeyMike-Linux> i dont have to worry about the hackjob osx86
<MikeyMike-Linux> :)
<|thunder> i love it
<MikeyMike-Linux> i suppose its neat
<|thunder> works flawlessly
<MikeyMike-Linux> but i have a real mac so its okay
<MikeyMike-Linux> haha
<MikeyMike-Linux> do you have tiger?
<|thunder> and i didnt give steve jobs one red cent
<|thunder> not sure. 10.4.7   latest
<MikeyMike-Linux> thats tiger
<|thunder> im not sure if that tiger or not.
<boink> c'mon boys, let's stay on topic
<MikeyMike-Linux> nice
<|thunder> :)
<|thunder> waiting for 10.5
<|thunder> leopard or whatever
<|thunder> not a mac guy
<MikeyMike-Linux> it's vaguely on topic :) we both are running ubuntu with it :D
<gnomefreak> |thunder: please take the mac os talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<|thunder> i done
<MikeyMike-Linux> |thunder, yeah leopard is going to be nice.. lets not talk about it anymore cuz they're nazi-ing :D
<boink> it's good to hear that the g3,g4 and g5 work well on ubuntu
* MikeyMike-Linux be's good
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<MikeyMike-Linux> heyyyyyyyy
<MikeyMike-Linux> i stopped!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-179-218-46.dl.dl.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<savvas> lol
<sysdoc> lol
<gnomefreak> MikeyMike-Linux: the word nazi is not allowed in here
<Seveas> let that be a warning for the rest
<gnomefreak> oops too late
<savvas> serious?
<savvas> what's wrong with that word?
<boink> #ubuntu isn't for idle chat
<tabm0de> how do if fix "/usr/bin/locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> savvas: it offends people
<boink> there's #ubuntu-offtopic or something like that
<savvas> depends on how you use it, eh
<mumbles> .svn
<mumbles> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Seveas> savvas, ask the few million people who died in the second world war what's wrong with it - end of discussion
<gnomefreak> savvas: not at all savvas please read the coc and the guidelines
<|thunder> you guys killed the conversation with all that
<Cald> hello
<Seveas> hi
<Seveas> |thunder, it's amazing that there are 971 people in here and none are talking 
<savvas> chkrootkit packet says this: Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets - eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[3038] )
<|thunder> agreed.  color me amazed
<savvas> should i be worried? :\
<bbrazil> savvas: no
<|thunder> heh
<Seveas> savvas, no, that's normal
<savvas> ah goody
<gnomefreak> Seveas: incomming pm i think
<savvas> anybody cares to explain what's that dhcl 3? :P
<Cald> when i use "mv * /foo/" dot files are not moved, how can i move all dot files of a directory plz ?
<toxie> does anybody had some issues with freeradius and ubuntu
<Seveas> gnomefreak, from who? You? 
<davin> Hi guys, I need help configuring my XAMPP FTP-server, but I can't find an entry on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<jrib> Cald: mv * .* /foo     ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: nope :)
<Seveas> Cald, mv .* /foo/
<gnomefreak> Seveas: the banned guy
<Seveas> gnomefreak, -ops
<Cald> it doesn't include "." and ".." if i do ".*" ?
<jrib> Cald: I think it complains about those two but completes anyway.  Do you happen to use zsh?
<toxie> i`ve connected freeradius with mikrotik but only one user can be connected, when the 2nd user wants to connect it gets that the user is invalid
<Seveas> Cald, it does but mv will refuse to move . or ..
<toxie> i know i should ask on freeradius channel, but
<Cald> ok
<latsnode> is there any good speech recognition software for *nix?
<ikkie> hello i need some help with grub
* Gradius9 is back (gone 03:40:47)
<|thunder> i JUST read an article on digg yesterday bout that latsnode
<|thunder> cant remember the name of the two apps
<latsnode> |thunder, linkage please?
<|thunder> digg.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikkie> someone can help me with grub installattion on ntfs
<theplatypus> |thunder : thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Everything seems to be in order now
<gnomefreak> ikkie: what are you looking to do with it
<ikkie> gnomefreak please private
<savvas> chkrootkit runs automatically on as a cron job?
<gnomefreak> ikkie: if i dont know the rest of channel might
<davin> Hi guys, I need help configuring my XAMPP FTP-server, but I can't find an entry on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<roko> pleass help me ati 9250 configurate
<|thunder> theplatypus; ok, what did i help with , lol, i cant remember
<ikkie> ohh yeh sorry
<gnomefreak> but grub on ntfs doesnt say much
<ikkie> okke my problem is im running xp and ubuntu
<ikkie> now i install xp
<gnomefreak> now ubuntu wont boot
<theplatypus> |thunder: Finally found my way to a usable terminal
<ikkie> and grub boot menu is gone from ntfs partition
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gnomefreak> ikkie: ^^^ please read that
<roko> ati drive install for ubuntu 5.10
<|thunder> theplatypus; ahh.   good  .   now I remember .
<s1`_> hi! my ALTGR stopped working
<s1`_> where should i start looking?
<roko> help pleas for configurate mi ati 9250 for ubuntu
<davin> sl`_: did you use startx from shell?
<theplatypus> What is the start command for UT2k4?
<dfree-m> davin I was wondering if you know anything about $conffile ?
<davin> theplatypus: ut2004?
<s1`_> davin, no
<davin> dfree-m: whats that? what are you trying to do?
<davin> sl`_: run gconf-editor, go to metacity > global keybindings, see if its there
<theplatypus> can't remember if I installed it and can't remembeer the command
<Seveas> !ati > roko
<theplatypus> lol
<davin> sl`_: if youre using gnome
<s1`_> davin, thanks!
<s1`_> I am
<davin> sl`_: anytime mate :)
<dfree-m> davin I want to make my wireless connection work under Ubuntu, my wireless connection is supported under ndiswrapper .. I've installed ndiswrapper, and I'm half way it.. It says --> sudo cat $conffile | sed -e 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/' > $conffile <-- What should I replace $conffile with? (I'm stuck in this only) Please help.
<davin> dfree-m: the configuration file of the driver? sorry ive never used ndiswrapper
<davin> dfree-m: I have wireless at home but only for my laptops/wlan only machines, I use wired on my desktops
<|thunder> dfree-m; thats just turning it on. try just iwup wlan0
<davin> dfree-m: afk
<|thunder> er, ifup wlan0 that is
<davvs> when i press capslock or numlock in gnome i get an error saying "An error occured while loading or saving configuration information for gnome-settings-daemon. Some of your settings may not work properly". How do i get rid of it?
<|thunder> davvs; you do not have permissions
<|thunder> davvs; delete ~/.gnome and ~/.gnome2 while NOT logged into X
<dfree-m> |thunder where can I find this configuration file (driver) ?
* Arafangion wonders why people run apps using sudo when they don't need to?
<Milkyy> Hey, how do I make my ntfs-partition writable?
<wickedpuppy> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<davvs> |thunder, thats the entire settingsfile. i have much settings i'd like to keep
<savvas> where's the application mail located?
<Arafangion> Milkyy: Most people don't bother - instead using usb drives or network storage.
<wickedpuppy> davvs, then mv them to another name
<|thunder> davvs; well, you need to chown everything in there to yourself as root
<Milkyy> Arafangion, yes, but I don't have any of those...
<yell8w>  hey guys how come i ca'nt access my other ext3 partition ? 
<nicola> we
<wickedpuppy> Milkyy, then read what ubotu says ..
<Arafangion> Milkyy: A spare HDD? A spare patition?
<nicola> ciao
<davvs> |thunder, but i dont need to leave x for that do i?
<Arafangion> *partition
<jrib> yell8w: have you mounted it?
<yell8w>  i tried to mout it 
<yell8w>  it says it can't 
<|thunder> yes, some files might be locked.
<jrib> yell8w: what command did you enter?
<Milkyy> Arafangion, nope
<wickedpuppy> yell8w, how did you mount it ?
<Milkyy> yes, wickedpuppy
<Arafangion> Milkyy: Most people without either use a fat32 partition, which holds stuff "shared" between the two.
<yell8w>  well actually it was from nautilus 
<dfree-m> is .sys the configuration file?
<sqoon> how i get a ubuntu cd
<Milkyy> Arafangion, okey
<yell8w>  i right click on the volume and hit mount it 
<wickedpuppy> sqoon, ubuntu.com ?
<|thunder> hrm, anyone know how to chown everything in a dir recursivly ?   will 'find ~/. | chown name:name' work ?
<jrib> yell8w: oh, use system > administration > disks instead.  If you want to make it permanent, you'll need to edit /etc/fstab
<uter> hi @ everybody -> Question can somebody helps me with cdd2iso ? (i am too dump to install it *G*)
<jeff_hann> chown -R
<yipe> sqoon go to www.ubuntu.com and you can order free ones! 
* ikkie thnxx !grub
<Arafangion> Milkyy: ntfs has been a real thorny issue for a very long time, btw.
* ikkie thnxx grub
<|thunder> uter what kind of package?
<yell8w>  jrib:  how would i go about doing that ? 
<jrib> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<yell8w>  ok 
<Milkyy> yeah
<yell8w>  tx 
<|thunder> dfree-m; you tried asking in #ndiswrapper ?
<jrib> yell8w: you know about using sudo to edit system files?
<amonbish> yo
<wickedpuppy> uter, burning game iso ?
<^punisher> sup
<teekay_> hello
<gh0zt> Hello
<str47> Hi
<uter> |thunder source code and i tried to ./configure - make but there is always an error because i dont have automake 1.6
<yell8w>  nope 
<jrib> ubotu: tell yell8w about sudo
<uter> |wickedpuppy source code and i tried to ./configure - make but there is always an error because i dont have automake 1.6
<wickedpuppy> uter, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Arafangion> uter: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Milkyy> can't I just enabled it inthe kernel?
<Milkyy> that's much easier.
<|thunder> :)
<Milkyy> I believe there is such a setting there,,
<Arafangion> Milkyy: Because a free linux version doesn't exist.
<Milkyy> ?
<Arafangion> Milkyy: A /safe/, /complete/ linux version doesn't exist.
<uter> Arafangion i have the newest versions of this source
<Arafangion> Milkyy: Rather, the rw version in the linux kernel has some rather significant restrictions on rw support.
<Arafangion> uter: So?
<|thunder> ok kids, play nice, daddy is going to bed,.        l8s
<Milkyy> oh well
<uter> Arafangion i have a img file but i want to change it into a iso file
<javi_> hi, do you know how can I install a local package and then tell to aptitude about it is ok ?
<Arafangion> uter: It's the same, unless the app that made it decided to do something really crazy.
<Gabby_Hayes> Howdy
<Arafangion> javi_: A specific local package? Just dpkg -i package.deb
<Tru7h> I'm having problems booting up Ubuntu from my live CD.
<javi_> but when I open aptitude, it will want remove this package because I did a --force-depends instalation
<teekay_> confidential
<Tru7h> It almost completely loads, but once the little button in the bottom right appears, the process seems to halt.
<^punisher> secret
<amonbish> out of interest
<anon32> does anyone know how to ban an IP range in firestarter?
<Garda> hey, does ubuntu come with proprietory display drivers?
<anon32> Garda, no
<Garda> so opengl doesn't work?
<Gabby_Hayes> Garda  .. what is your display, LCD?
<Arafangion> javi_: Why the hell did you use --force-depends?
<Garda> sorry, i meant video card drivers
<anon32> Garda, again, no
<ikkie> ubuntu on intel dual  core (who knows how)
<Gabby_Hayes> gadek  .. ok, then what kind of video card do you have?
<javi_> why nautilus had a dependence problem, it has mark like '=' and not like '>=' ...
<Arafangion> Tru7h: How much memory do you have?
<sysdoc> Garda, what video card do ya have?
<Arafangion> javi_: Are we talking distinct packages, or repos?
<gnomefreak> javi_: is that depends your looking at gnome or ubuntu-desktop?
<Tru7h> I actually don't know, it's been awhile since I've used this one particular computer. How much memory is required?
<Garda> ati raedon 9600
<|thunder-afk> 198 me tihnks
<Tru7h> It boots up Windows XP just fine, so I don't imagine the memory's the problem.
<Garda> the ati drivers for linux are hard to install properly
<Arafangion> Tru7h: That's a bit on the low side for live cd's (One disadvantage of this form of installer)
<anon32> Garda, that's covered by the free drivers... ATI's drivers are buggy and crash stuff
<ikkie> ubuntu on intel dual  core (who knows how)
<Arafangion> Tru7h: /try/ the xubuntu ones.
<sysdoc> Garda, you should see the forum for a howto
<javi_> mm i had askde on #debian because I'm on sid, but they didn't answer to me, so I probe with ubuntu channel
<gnomefreak> javi_: im looking in apt-cache show nautilus and i dont see anything with == to it
<Tru7h> Arafangion: I actually was thinking of doing that, I just downloaded the ISO.
<Garda> anon32: so xgl and compiz and games like UT and quake will work with free drivers?
<Arafangion> Tru7h: xfce uses significantly less memory.
<MissLady> when i try to install xchat_2.6.6-0ubuntu_i386.deb with package installer nothing work... i've the status msg: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: xchat-common... can anyone help me please ?
<jody> hey can anyone tell me what package the "strings" utility is in?
<gnomefreak> javi_: thats why ubuntu has depends debian doesnt and vice versa
<dfree-m> MissLady How are you downloading it?
<apokryphos> jody: strings? Anyhow, packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> jody: binutils, should get isntalled with build-essential
<MissLady> with firefox
<alesdoc> ho provato ma niente
<jody> I've tried that nothing comes up
<gnomefreak> javi_: that is something you need to ask in #debian
<Arafangion> javi_: They were right to.
<dfree-m> MissLady type this in terminal -> sudo apt-get install xchat
<jody> and apt-cache search
<dfree-m> :-)
<Garda> jody: i think binutls
<jody> thx
<Arafangion> javi_: The theory is, if you know how to use Sid, then you know how to fix it yourself.
<Garda> jody: *binutils
<apokryphos> alesdoc: English only in here, please
<Arafangion> javi_: Sid is called "unstable" for a reason.
<yappo_> Hey I need help enableing the multiverse or universe repositories, because I cant install the g stream plugin for Firefox.
<apokryphos> yappo_: please read the FAQ
<Arafangion> javi_: Heck, the name "Sid" is chosen because that's the name of the "boy next door who breaks toys", which is very metaphorical, as sid does break.
<jody> Garde: thx a ton!
<MissLady> dfree-m thx a lot :) heee last question.... does it the best irc client to chat under linux ?
<jody> err Garda
<Garda> ahh wait, apokryphos already answered
<javi_> or, yes it is the theory, but I had this dude, how can I tell apt system about debs packages locally installed are ok ...
<Garda> yea jody it's spelt binutils
<dfree-m> MissLady I like xchat :-) (It's a matter of personal choice) .. But I like it :-)
<niki_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MissLady> dfree-m k hehe thx
<dfree-m> MissLady anything else ?
<MissLady> dfree-m yes.... wich prog is compatible with msn messenger ?
<javi_> i know, about sid means ... but sure apt can know about skip these dependence problems ..
<MissLady> dfree-m because i've friends under msn on window
<dfree-m> MissLady gaim , amsn :-)
<MissLady> dfree-m thanx a lot :)
<dfree-m> MissLady gaim is installed by defalt
<dfree-m> default *
<dfree-m> MissLady Gaim has icq,aim,msn,irc :-)
<heroin> Hi can someone help me
<heroin> some one has been trying to hack into my server
<Rookie_> just ask the Q
<heroin> i have 2 login attempts every 3seconds for the last day
<heroin> Oct  7 15:20:43 drake vsftpd: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=83.17.168.142
<heroin> Oct  7 15:20:49 drake vsftpd: (pam_unix) check pass; user unknown
<heroin> a lot of things like these
<heroin> so how do i ban some one from trying to login
<MissLady> dfree-m okay nice, i didn't know i'm new in linux world :)
<Rookie_> thats not an hack the the server, thats an attempt to get into the ftpd
<heroin> ROokie_ so is this a problem or not?
<heroin> Rookie_ is this a problem or not? iam very concerned atm :)
<Gabby_Hayes> dfree-m  .. is gaim compatible with  Yahoo IM  ?
<Rookie_> Yes, fptd is evol - but within every ftpd you can spec. who can connect ....and if they get in they get what that user have ...
<MissLady> dfree-m have a nice day, i'll try what you told me :)
<Ciaus> Gabby_Hayes, Yes
<Gabby_Hayes> thxs
<Ciaus> annd sametime too
<Rookie_> check your *.conf file and set the right users to have the permissions to login, set no anonymous too
* Gabby_Hayes can now tell the grandchildren they won't miss any "important" messages when they visit:  use gaim
<heroin> Rookie_ how can i ban this 1 IP adress?
<heroin> or is this within some conf file for vsftp?
<Rookie_> you can do that within your firewall
<Rookie_> but i would report him to his isp
<Rookie_> send the logfile too to the isp as proof
<Woos876> Hi. when the next version of ubuntu will be available ?
<yell8w>  !firewall 
<yell8w>  lol 
<Ciaus> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yell8w>  hey guys what's a good GUI for a firewall 
<yell8w>  uhm iptables 
<LjL> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<yell8w>  ok so firestarter it is then 
<LjL> "probably"
<Azid0> i updated to the new ati driver, from sypnatic, now the X is not loading  and im getting this message (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<pm> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yell8w>  hhmmm so i won't have to configure programs access and such as with windows ? 
<heroin> Rookie_ how do i ban him from my firewall iam host a very small network server with only port 21 open for FTP :S
<aFx> http://nb.sakuragi.org/~sakuragi/desktop/Beryl.avi <---  this is desktop of Ubuntu
<Rookie_> use iptables - use "DENY"
<heroin> Rookie can u PM me?
<Rookie_> nope, no time for pm too
<Rookie_> to many channels for that
<heroin> Rookie_ ok so how do i start my IP tables?
<Rookie_> read more about iptables at www.iptables.org - also, see shorewall in ubuntu
<Rookie_> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<Rookie_> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<treora> Hola
<valehru> Whats the best program to use that is like google desktop?  i.e. search contents of files etc?
<CaptainMorgan> system -> find
<linuxphotogeek> Valehru - deskbar
<mnepton> or try Beagle
<ompaul> treora, you got a new provider yet?
<ompaul> woops sorry offtopic
<heroin> Rookie_ i will read up on all this but how do i ban the ip adress of 83.17.168.142 ?
<dyn-afk> deskbar with beagle will do valehru :)
<spuddogg> Does anyone know if Ubuntu can handle USB 2.0?  I remember back in my Winblows days that if I had a device that was USB 2.0 and plugged it into a regular USB port, the OS would just tell me that it will not run as fast as possible.  Now, in Ubuntu, I have a USB 2.0 device, and it will not work at all, as my laptop is old and does not have USB 2.0
<treora> what would cause a fresh install to see the local router but not beyond where other machines on the LAN can?
<ompaul> spuddogg, usb 2 should work I have seen it work
<Dr_Fate> anyone using the transparencies with their xgl?
<Rookie_> heroin - you can do that by 2 ways, either in the conf file of the ftpd or by the firewall, banning within the ftpd will only ban him/her from the ftpd but to ban by the firewall will ban him from your entire system
<spuddogg> ompaul: The thing is, my laptop does not have USB 2.0
<treora> spuddogg - I have a usb device hooked up to it at the mo
<spuddogg> treora: is it a USB 2.0 device?
<yell8w>  hmmm how would i know that the firewall is running 
<treora> yep
<yell8w>  i don't see any thing in system monitor 
<Azid0> i updated to the new ati propietary drivers from sypnatic, now the Xserver is not loading  and im getting this message (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<spuddogg> treora: does your computer advertise USB 2.0 though?  My laptop is old and it does not
<heroin> Rookie_ how can i do the whole system?
<heroin> Rookie_ with iptables *?
<Rookie_> i have done that this way
<Rookie_> $IPT -A FORWARD -s <ip_to_ban>/13 -d $INTIP -j DROP
<treora> It was a XP box that took usb 2.0 devices and is now ubuntu
<ompaul> spuddogg, talk to the maker of the device to ask them how to get it to drop down to talk with 1.1
<apokryphos> a simple iptables -I INPUT -s {IPADD} -j DROP should do it
<apokryphos> and s/-I/-D/ to drop the ban
<Rookie_> so if you like you can do it this way right now - /path_to_iptables -A FORWARD -s 83.17.168.142 -d your_ip -j DROP
<heroin> apokryphos ur confusing me :)
<apokryphos> heroin: which part's confusing?
<heroin> apokryphos iam a very VERY modest small network admin who has a TINY ftp homerun server and its being hacked
<heroin> and i dont know my path to my IP tables
<apokryphos> heroin: iptables is in your PATH already, you don't need to know it
<Ampsonic> quick question, what is the command to check to see if ubuntu is finding both cores of my processor?
<OXIj> Hallo. Any one knows GPL online action game? (not Nexuiz)
<savvas> um does ubuntu include nvidia graphics drivers?
<ompaul> !nvidia > savvas
<apokryphos> savvas: please read the FAQ
<ompaul> savvas, that is how you deal with nvidia un Ubuntu (the message from the bot)
<savvas> danke :P
<Rookie_> type follow line ; /sbin/iptables -A FORWARD -s 83.17.168.142 -d  82.171.74.86 -j DROP
<Tru7h> Arafangion: Xubuntu didn't work, either. It wouldn't even boot up as far as Ubuntu did; it locks up and says "buffer I/O error on device HDD".
<Rookie_> afk
<heroin>  IPT -A FORWARD -s 83.17.168.142 -d 82.171.74.86 -j DROP <-- so this would ban IP 83.* from connecting to 82*
<kishore> ubotu, restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<heroin> ok thanks rookie
<Rookie_> you ban him/her from your ssytem, he or she can still apear in your log but he can not access your server on anyway with that ip
<Hoxzer> can I somehow make shell script to "press" buttons?
* KDan worships apt-get.
<heroin> Rookie_ thanks. i never thought anyone was going to hack my system
<profoX`> my gtk themes dont want to change anymore... they change some settings, but the menubar, scrollbar, buttons stay the same...
<Ampsonic> how can I check how many cores my system is using?
<heroin> Rookie_ and apokryphos thanks
<gnomefreak> Hoxzer: what do you mean press buttons?
<aris> hi people
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I control start up processes in Ubuntu?
<KDan> heroin: running a tiny server will not protect you from being hacked by random skiddies
<Led_Zeppelin> Is there a tool? or is there a document on how to configure rc.d processes?
<heroin> Kdan yah :( SAD SAD people sometimes, and i only have port 21 open
<KDan> how do you know that? have you set up your iptables to keep only that open?
<heroin> Kdan you know of a deamon which will email me log reports
<jonduf> Hi, I am going through a kernel module tutorial and am having trouble compiling it. gcc complains that I do not have linux/module.h in my include directory. I checked and it is indeed not there, I search all through synaptic to find the package that might have this file and can not find it. Does anyone know what I need to apt-get?
<aris> i'm trying to copy my files to a lan rsync server... rsync aris/ aris@192.168.1.51::/media/hda1/ doesn't work.. it says it misses a module. But i want *not* to use ssh
<Rookie_> with nmap you can check what ports are open
<KDan> heroin: swatch is a log monitoring tool
<heroin> Kdan i have a hardware firewall which honly forwards port 21
<kishore> Led_Zeppelin, install bum --startup manager
<KDan> heroin: hw firewall or a router?
<Led_Zeppelin> kishore: no bum in for AMD64
<heroin> KDAn router
<Led_Zeppelin> apt-cache search bum
<Led_Zeppelin> shows nothing
<Hoxzer> gnomefreak: nail requires "ctrl+D" to send a mail and I want it to send it automatically by the script
<jokoon> Is there custom icons packs for ubuntu ? If I want to replace with silk from famfamfam.com how do I do ?
<kishore> oh
<kishore> enable universe repositories and try
<gnomefreak> i dont see why not but i have never wrote a script for that
<heroin> Kdan swatch can also email me some report and alert when multi  failed logins accour?
<KDan> heroin: then suggest you sort your iptables so that you indeed do drop everything that's supposed to be closed, no matter if it's not supposed to come through the router
<kishore> Led_Zeppelin, enable unvierse repositories and check ones
<minerale> does anyone here listen to "Wait Wait Don't tell me" -- An NPR show? I know they have a podcast and it's available through itunes... but is there someway I can subscribe to the podcast in ubuntu?
<jimbi> is there a faster pdf readerthan the default?
<KDan> heroin: afaik swatch can do pretty much anything you want it, but it takes effort
<heroin> Kdan i would but i will read up on this sometime
<heroin> Kdan effort is ok my gf is playing Call Of Duty anyway :P
<KDan> good luck :-)
<Led_Zeppelin> kishore: okay, but these packages aren't supported by Ubuntu team
<KDan> lol
<yell8w>  xpdf ? 
<kishore> Led_Zeppelin, hey.. no probs with it
<Led_Zeppelin> kishore: ok
<Led_Zeppelin> kishore: its there.thanks
<heroin> Kdan i was just a bit shocked cuz i have this dutch magazine and they were talking about security tips for a root server and well who knew i was beeing tested :)
<KDan> heroin: welcome to the endless futile arms-race
<Tru7h> Should I get amd64 or i386?
* heroin wonders why the dutch mirrors are beeing SO SUPER SLOW :S 25KB/s and no other archive mirrors
<jimbi> Thanks yell, possably Id better just look around
<heroin> KDan yah :) well i just have a small FTP server dont care to much about it but i dont want network to suffer when people are downloading from it :P
<kmasta> how do I type an "o" with an ` over it, I know in windows its just alt+162,
<nitro89> esiste ubuntu italia?
<nitro89> ciao a tutti
<deFrysk> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<aTypical> Are there really 974 people in here!?!  My goodness.
<matteo81> ciao
<matteo81> hello
<LjL> hi
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GreG36> Hullo. Am I in the right channel if I have a question bout ubuntu?
<LjL> GreG36: it says "official ubuntu support channel", so... yes :)
<GreG36> Jus makin sure... ;)
<Tru7h> aTypical: There is. But out of all 974, nobody can tell me whether I should download i386 or amd64. :P
<GreG36> Alright, Ive been looking everywhere. I installed a package for adobe flash player.
<aTypical> Tru7h, what kind of processor do you have?
<GreG36> MY friend told me to use the Synaptic thing to install it, but it wont show up.
<haffe> Hello. I have some troubles installing ubuntu. Grub as default seems to install to /dev/hda, however /dev/hda on my machine is a dvd-RW. Earlier on the installer asked where to install grub, but that does no longer seem to be the case. What should I do about it?
<kmasta> GreG36, are you on an AMD64 platform?
<GreG36> Yes.
<Tru7h> aTypical: Intel, I forget which specifically.
<kmasta> excellent tutorial on setting up firefox with flash ------> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<heroin> Kdan i wish to submit a complaint to the ISP of the guy who was harassing my server.. he is some polish person but his ISPs website is in polish any suggestions?
<aTypical> Tru7h, if you have an Intel processor you want the i386 download
<Tru7h> aTypical: Thanks.
<kmasta> GreG36, excellent tutorial on setting up firefox with flash ------> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<valehru> anyone know of an uploading tool for flickr.com in ubuntu
<GreG36> kmasta: thanks.
<Tru7h> I can't seem to get either Ubuntu or Xubuntu onto this piece of crap, no matter what I try.
<Micksa> okay, so for some reason my laptop has an idle hdd spindown timeout of about 5s
<Micksa> it's too short. where should I be looking to fix that?
<aTypical> Tru7h, what
<jester45> could anyone please help me make a dvd from a MPG the mpg video file conforms to ntsc
<aTypical> Tru7h, what's the problem you're having?
<ryan__> Howdy
<jester45> hi
<Tru7h> I'm trying to install from a live CD. Ubuntu boots up pretty well, all the way to the desktop, but once that little button in the bottom-left corner appears, it seems to halt.
<Tru7h> I figured there wasn't enough memory, so I tried Xubuntu... that halts in the boot process saying "buffer I/O error on device HDD".
<Tru7h> @aTypical
<aTypical> Hmm.  Sorry, but I've not experienced that kind of error while trying to install.
<Tru7h> That's okay, thanks for the help. :)
<aTypical> I'm sure someone in here will be able to help you.
<Tru7h> Probably, but they're hiding right now. :P
<aTypical> Yeah.
<aTypical> :-)
<ryan__> I wasnt even aware you could install from the live disk.
<jimbi> I have strange problem with the hard drive, I have one file on a partition when i ask ubuntu the size of the file there is a large diffence between it's size and the space used on disk, how can i fix this?
<krang> A'ight, I need to install WinXP on my Ubuntu box (sorry, but it has to be done), and was wondering what it is likely to do. I assume it'll break grub and put in it's own bootloader which doesn't mention linux. How would I reinstall grub after I'm done?
<GreG36> kmasta: i jus tried to run the installer in terminal, like the instructions indicate and it gave me an error.
<GreG36> kmasta: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<GreG36>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<KDan> heroin: don't bother with that... it's probably not even the polish guy who's hararssing your server - probably he got hacked by the guy who's harassing your server
<mnepton> Tru7h: try burning the CD again at no more than 4x speed
<kmasta> GreG36, just follow the instuctions as close as you can
<Tru7h> mnepton: I'll try that. I believe this CD worked in other computers, though I can't be sure.
<GreG36> kmasta: they said to navigate to the directory, and i did. then it said to type the command line ./flashplayer-installer.
<jester45> ryan__: thats why the live cd is for testing it then to install
<minerale> does anyone here listen to "Wait Wait Don't tell me" -- An NPR show? I know they have a podcast and it's available through itunes... but is there someway I can subscribe to the podcast in ubuntu?
<Ampsoni1> anyone here know anything about "network manager"?
<minerale> or rather- how can I subscribe to podcasts in ubuntu
<kmasta> GreG36, don't they also say something about ignoring the message of "wrong acrchitecture"
<krang> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Rookie_> !slackware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slackware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Rookie_ grins evily
<GreG36> kmasta: Meh. I installed from the folder, not the package... :-P
<Tru7h> Lazy bot. :P
<GreG36> kmasta: I jus didnt read far enough down. Sorry.
<Ampsoni1> what's the best way to tell if my ati graphics are working to there full potential?
<kmasta> GreG36, go through the whole thing first
<jimbi> ok is there a tool to fix the partition table?
<LSD`> probably a n00b question but I don't really care at this point since I'm || this close to nuking Ubuntu, but why does sudo reject a root password I know I'm entering 100% correctly?
<Rookie_> gparted
<Rookie_> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Xappe> LSD`: you should use your regular password with sudo
<LSD`> Xappe: it rejects that too
<Micksa> what does it mean if you go "/etc/init.d/laptop-mode stop; hdparm -S 0 /dev/sda" and your hard drive still spins down all the time?
<jimbi> Thanks rookie_, we will see
<Xappe> LSD`: are you a member of the admin group then? I think only the first user created during installation is added to admin
<LSD`> Xappe: there is only one other user and I'm pretty sure it was created along with the install. I'll check anyway if its in the admin group
<Jackofalltrades> Hello
<javi_> thanks you, finally I apt-get source nautilus and rebuild it, it works fine with dpkg -i
<Ampsoni1> dumb question, ubuntu is gnome or KDE?
<javi_> bye
<archville> Hi.
<GreG36> kmasta: Now it gives me an error saying "   subo: linux32: command not found    "
<GreG36> sudo*
<Jackofalltrades> How do I find what directory my VLC player is in?
<jimbi> Amp i think it's KDE
<josh_> hello all. is there a chat for ftp does anyone know?
<gh0st333> test
<josh_> or does anyone in here happen to use proftpd?
<kmasta> GreG36, make sure you typed your command in correctly, I commonly miss the second "l" when typing "install"
<GreG36> kmasta, I copied and pasted the command from the website you gave me. Is that a no-no?
<StellarPrince> hi
<josh_> Jackofalltrades: probably in /usr/bin || /usr/sbin
<josh_> or /usr/share/bin
<kmasta> GreG36, sometimes there are formating issues
<StellarPrince> what is the default CPU governator?
<GreG36> kmasta, okie.
<LSD`> Xappe: I have no "admin" group on my system exactly, is "adm" the right group?
<Jackofalltrades> AH ha. there it is thanks
<josh_> np
<Xappe> LSD`: hmm, you should have an admin group
<Jackofalltrades> for future referance how would I search for something?
<Ciaus> Jackofalltrades, locate works pretty weel for me
<Ciaus> well*
<LSD`> Xappe: cat /etc/group | grep admin only return lpadmin
<aTypical> Jackofalltrades, slocate is also good.  ;-)
<heroin> where is the config file for swatch
<Xappe> LSD`: by default users that belong to the admin group is allowed to use sudo
<LjL> heroin: i don't know, perhaps type "dpkg -L swatch" and see if you can find it.
<heroin> ok
<Jackofalltrades> hmm...nether did anything.
<LSD`> Xappe: for some reason, there is no admin group on this system. It's a 6.06 LTS "Dapper Drake" system if that means anything
<GreG36> kmasta, I dunno what I'm doing wrong, but it still keeps having errors.
<Xappe> LSD`: i'm using both dapper and edgy, and both have the admin group. You maybe could try to add that group by booting as single user
<kmasta> GreG36, keep messing around with it, it took me a day or two to get everything to work right, actually I still don't have things working perfectly
<patconnexion> test
<Xappe> LSD`: and add yourself to that group
<minerale> is edgy eft still going to use GRUB legacy, or are they switching to grub2 ?
<swamytk> Hi, I am new to IRC. this is my first ever IRC chat
<LSD`> Xappe: why boot to single usewr mode? o.O
<Xappe> LSD`: if you don't have root access
<GreG36> kmasta, Lol. All I want to do is view videos and get rid of the plug-in messages on web sites.
<milosevic> congrats? :P
<kmasta> yea
<LjL> minerale: the package description talks about "research project", "EXPERIMENTAL", and that sort of things. so not very soon, i'd assue.
<kmasta> GreG, I can watch you-tube so I'm happy for the most part
<LSD`> Xappe: ungimping root access was one of the first things I did ;)
<milosevic> i can watch youtube too
<milosevic> but spikedhumor.com always gives me problem with flash
<Xappe> LSD`: then you don't need to boot to single user
<weirdolino> hi. i have a problem with the ubuntu dapper desktop cd. i installed from that cd on 2 different pcs before but on my new pc it won't boot. when it gets to the point "mounting root file system" it hangs and returns: "hda: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handle on exit". my pc: pentium 4 3.2GHz, board is an asus p5gpl. can anyone help me?
<Xappe> ;P
<maxLF> How do you install the source package of wine?
<milosevic> so I download the video and play it from my machine :P
<LjL> maxLF: you *get and build it* it by typing "sudo apt-get -b source wine". then, if the compile goes well, a binary package will appear, which you can install with dpkg ("dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb")
<LSD`> Xappe: manually adding it didn't work, what's the GID on the group supposed to be?
<maxLF> thanks LjL
<Xappe> LSD`: mine is admin:x:113:jon
<LjL> maxLF: if you want to install the needed dependencies automatically, you can also type "sudo apt-get build-dep wine"
<LSD`> Xappe: let me try that
<heroin> i cant find the freaky swatch config file
<maxLF> LjL: I'm trying to get World Of Warcraft to work in Linux, and it says it needs the source version of wine, and  I did what you told me to sudo apt-get -b source wine and it gave me an error
<maxLF> max@trogdor:~$ sudo apt-get -b source wine
<maxLF> Reading package lists... Done
<maxLF> Building dependency tree... Done
<maxLF> E: Unable to find a source package for wine
<LSD`> maxLF: you following redeemans thingo?
<maxLF> LSD`: Yeah.
<LjL> maxLF: i suppose you don't have the relevant source repository enabled. you need the Universe source repository.
<Xappe> LSD`: i guess you could just edit sudoers, and add your user (visudo)
<maxLF> LjL: I have the universe and multiverse repositories
<kmasta> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<LjL> maxLF: anyway, i'm not sure how that will help you running WoW, since you'll just get the same wine that already comes binary packaged
<Richard_> I'm trying to install mythtv on dapper, but I cant find any packages! :(
<LjL> maxLF: the *source* lines for them, too?
<LSD`> Xappe: or I could just nuke Ubuntu, which was what I was planning to do anyway ;)
<LjL> heroin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=swatch&version=dapper&arch=all  <-- apparently, the package only contains example config files
<maxLF> LjL: I'm not sure I'm just using the turtorial.
<GreG36> kmasta, Should I start at the top of that Howto and do everything exactly as he does? Or just skip to the Flash part?
<deFrysk> maxLF, apt-get build-dep wine
<Xappe> LSD`: well, that's your choice ;)
<LjL> !tell maxLF about wow
<LSD`> Xappe: also, changing the group entry for admin to gid 113 changed it so instead of prompting for a password it just returned an error saying sudo wouldn't let me run the program
<deFrysk> maxLF, apt-get source -b wine
<LjL> maxLF: this tutorial?
<kmasta> do everything as he does it exactly
<LjL> maxLF: (specifically, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft)
<maxLF> says its unable to find a source package for wine
<Jackofalltrades> When I type in slocate VLC it doesnt do anything. am I missing part of the command?
<Xappe> LSD`: and you added yourself to the group?
<deFrysk> slocate vlc
<LSD`> Xappe: yeah
<deFrysk> no caps
<LjL> maxLF: look, forget the source package thing, it won't gain you anything. it's the same wine you get by typing "sudo apt-get install wine". anyway, if it can't find the source, it just means you're missing the deb-src lines for Universe in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jackofalltrades> ah there we go. thanks
<deFrysk> maxLF, enable sourcepackages in your repo
<maxLF> LjL: I'll follow the turtorial you gave me and see how it turns out
<Xappe> LSD`: ok, then I have no clue...
<ezebe> hi folks, can someone give me some advice on a problem i've created with grub?
<deFrysk> creat prob with grub howto ?
<aTypical> ezebe, yes, don't create anymore.
<aTypical> :-)
<mumbles> damm the forums being down
<deFrysk> lol
<savvas> how can i enable ident on ubuntu? :\
<Dr_willis> savvas,  why do you need to?
<Dr_willis> !info identd
<ubotu> Package identd does not exist in any distro I know
<ezebe> i removed all the linux kernel options from the menu file, in the hope that i caould remove my linux harddrive and boot into window, and now i cant get linux back...
<Richard_> my castle for some mythtv packages
<LjL> !find identd
<savvas> on undernet some channels ban users that have ~ in their username
<ubotu> Found: bidentd, gidentd, midentd, nullidentd, oidentd (and 4 others)
<ezebe> i can't help it, problem creation seems to be my thing
<Dr_willis> savvas,  thats rather dumb of them.
<finalbeta> ezebe, that makes no sense. You should have fixed the windows entry, now ofcourse you can't enter linux
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search identd   shows several
<savvas> Dr_willis: it's not if you consider they're flooded by proxies almost daily
<savvas> but um..
<savvas> which one? :P
<finalbeta> ezebe, funny, but ok. You should probably boot from the ubuntu live cd, mount the linux file system, and place back a backup from the menu.lst
<ezebe> i was hoping i could use the command interface of grub to boot linux manually, then replace the menu file with the backup
<Dr_willis> savvas,  pick one.. if they are using that lame method to ban people.. they deserve it.
<Dr_willis> savvas,  pick one that lets you use random characters as your ident response. :)
<ezebe> finalbeta: i tried that, but i couldnt get permisssions to read the filesystem
<Dr_willis> savvas,  ive seen 4 line perl scripts that work as identd servers
<ezebe> i'm quite a newbie (out of my depth) so i may have missed something obvious
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, freenode is a bit annoying as well. if it doesn't get an ident response (and it can't from me, since i'm behind NAT), it just hangs for an annoyingly long time
<savvas> hum
<LjL> Dr_willis: (actually, for so long that a few irc clients just time out and assume they can't connect)
<savvas> that could be useful for irssi :P
<finalbeta> ezebe, when you boot from the live cd, create a dir in /media, and then use the partition manager to mount the thing. It worked for me.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  ive noticed the opposite effect.. windows version of xchat has identd. and takes forever to connect.. linux xchat connects almost idmnetaly
<Alin4lex> hello
<Alin4lex> ROMANIA ??
<LjL> Alin4lex: please, use lowercase
<milosevic> ok, I'm having problems to mount an NFTS disk and the forums are down
<Mille-> anyone could recommend a pdf editor?
<Ciaus> is there any way to install ubuntu without having a cd palyer available?
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<milosevic> scribus Mille
<agent> how does one reset all sounds (login,shutdown,etc.) to their default value?
<ezebe> partaition manager - gparted? i just tried "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media"
<Mille-> milosevic, thanks :-)
<milosevic> Ciaus, thru internet
<milosevic> or you can make it online :P
<Ciaus> milosevic, how?
<darkanyel> hola, existe algun programa como el dragon naturaly speaker en Ubuntu???
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> darkanyel: no, not really anything like that. there was an IBM product, but i think it's discontinued.
<milosevic> Ciaus, open scribus, create your document and save ir as PDF
<Se7h> could some one help me on the webcam spca5 driver? (edgy)
<darkanyel> thanks LjL
<Masqy> hi all
<pike_> agent: you could delete the .g* dirs in you home directory but that would set everything back to default..im sure in those dirs you could find something specific to delete
<ezebe> finalbeta,thanks for the help i'll give that a try...
<Masqy> Can someone know how to fix the cyrillic fonts in urxvt ?
<agent> pike_: ok.... will look into it, thanks
<milosevic> it*
<grodius> Does anyone know of some better wireless networking programs besides ubuntu's default
<GreG36> kmasta, Ok, I got it to install. When I reopened my browser, the forums are down so I cant view the Howto. But when I go to watch a video, it still says missing plugin.
<Masqy> When I choose the font there as : 'xft:Bitsream Vera Sana Mono:size=10' or so, english and hebrew scripts are shown allright, russian however get scrambled... any suggestions?
<kmasta> yea, probably not done yet
<GreG36> Not done? huh?
<Masqy> how can I tell which font ubuntu uses for cyrillic when it uses gnome-terminal?
<mumbles> can someone tell me what is the problme with http://johnedmondson.pastebin.co.uk/3713
<Ciaus> milosevic, thats doesnt make sense to me can you be a little more clear, please
<pike_> grodius: iwconfig, ifconfig and dhclient are about all you need. its good to get familiar with connecting from command line anyway
<nex_> hi everyone
<kmasta> GreG, he forums are currently down for cleanup & reorganization. We will be back soon!
<GreG36> Yea, i got that.
<nex_> does anyone know how to change the perferred app for a type of file?
<grodius> pike_, do i need to download dhclient?
<milosevic> Ciaus, Open Scribus, then enter all the information you want in the file, then when finished with the file, Save it with the Save Ass... option as PDF
<Ciaus> and what will that get me?
<Ciaus> a pdf file....
<pike_> grodius: nope. heres an example connecting to an open AP: iwlist ath0 scan ; iwconfig ath0 essid linksys ; dhclient ath0  and your connected
<Ciaus> !info scibus
<ubotu> Package scibus does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> Scribus
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how can i install blitz on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !info scribus
<ubotu> scribus: Open Source Desktop Publishing. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1.dfsg-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 5056 kB, installed size 15360 kB
<nex_> Dr_willis, how do you change the perferred app of a file?
<Darryl> Erm...how does one go about updating an application when the default on my Ubuntu distro is horribly out of date?
<Hoxzer> !info nail
<ubotu> nail: feature-rich BSD mail(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 11.25-1 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 668 kB
<milosevic> yes, it will give you a .pdf file
<nex_> Dr_willis, so for example i want amarok to open mp3s, and ogg files
<Dr_willis> nex_,  i right click and use the open with,, and i think thees a checkbox there
<grodius> pike_, i did an apt-cache search and apaprently theres something called dhcdbd, is that what I should DL
<nex_> Dr_willis, let me see... thx
<Dr_willis> nex_,  i tend to use KDE however
<pike_> grodius: no you have all the tools in ubuntu by default
<LjL> Darryl: perhaps best choice right now is to wait until the next Ubuntu is out. should be this month
<grodius> pike_, ooh ok
<maxLF> hey when I open the installer for world of warcraft why is the font so god damn tiny?
<nex_> Dr_willis, it doesn't have a check box just a list of apps
<Ciaus> milosevic, Scribus is a page viewing utility, I want to install and OS....How do the two relate to each other?
<nex_> Dr_willis, what's an all out good media player that plays anything from mp3-ogg?
<Darryl> LJL, no way, I'm sticking with this
<maxLF> hey when I open the installer for world of warcraft why is the font so god damn tiny? Is it Wines fault? How can I fix it?
<grodius> pike_, Do you ever get the problem where if you scan it only shows the 1 network youre already connected to?
<Dr_willis> nex_,  i tend to just use xmms. :)
<Darryl> I had enough trouble getting it on, I'm not swapping now :P
<nex_> Dr_willis, ok thanks
<LjL> Darryl: actually, you should be able to just upgrade using the automatic updater
<milosevic> jaja, sorry now i know what happen, for your question
<LjL> Darryl: at any rate, if you want to install a newer version of something, you're a bit on your own. if there is a .deb package of it available, you can try installing it (but note that .deb files meant for Debian might break Ubuntu), or if there's only source, you can go and compile it.
<milosevic> you can download it
<pike_> grodius: only when i dont have my external antenna plugged into the card. you will notice with weaker signals you can iwlist ath0 scan  several times and get different results
<milosevic> the Scribus was for Mille
<GreG36> Thanks for your help kmasta.
<grodius> pike_, what if u need to set a WEP password to connect
<Ciaus> milosevic, I KNOW i can DL the file, but and I can burn it on other systems, but taht doesnt help me get the OS operational on the system without the cd palayer
<Darryl> I don't know how to compile stuff, Gah!
<Ciaus> darn typos.....
<Pacoo> hi
<SuperMiguel>  does any one know how can i install blitz on ubuntu?
<Mille-> milosevic, hm. you cant acctually edit pdf-files with scribus? only create new ones?
<pike_> grodius: iwconfig does that for example sudo iwconfig ath0 essid linksys key 1234556677
<milosevic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=74386 <- Ciaus wait for the forums to come up, this helped me
<SuperMiguel> !blitz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blitz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> grodius: or did you mean password not encryption?
<Ciaus> ok thx, milosevic
<Renan_s2> SuperMiguel, what would be "blitz"?
<Moture> Hi guys
<SuperMiguel> Renan_s2: language like C or C++
<LjL> !info blitz++
<LjL> this one?
<ubotu> Package blitz does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> blah
<Pacoo> I need to restore the users on 6.10... something went wrong and I have lost the privilges on the login user
<Dr_willis> lol
<LjL> well, it's there anyway
<Pacoo> could someone help me?
<LjL> it's just ubotu doesn't like the "+" sign
<grodius> pike_, i meant WEP encryption, but if theres a ACSII (w/e) password for the network and i type key password will it work?
<Moture> Is Edgy beta worth upgrading too? Or should I just wait the 18 days?
<aTypical> Hi, trappist.  How are you?  Long time no chat.  :-)
<LjL> it's in universe
<SuperMiguel> i just need blitz
<Pacoo> Edgy is working quite well
<Dr_willis> Moture,  i would say wait.. i plan onwaiting a few months. :P
<lophyte> I just installed Dapper on an old iMac G3... I shut it down, and now it won't power back up... any suggestions?
<Moture> Really willis?
<Pacoo> I have it working wityh Beryl and Xgl and is quite stable
<aTypical> Anyone here using a Tungsten with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Moture,  heh -  ive allready tested out the betas.. and had some quirks.. i will wait till they all get ironed out
<Moture> I'd usually wait a week after the stable release, but in this case so many people love the beta, and brag of it's stability I'm almost inclined to upgrade already.
<Moture> Oh right, if you're sure. But I'll upgrade the day after stable release. ;)
<pike_> grodius: im not sure of the syntax for that one. man iwconfig is actually pretty decent or it might be quicker to google or look in forums
<Dr_willis> Moture,  depends.. work machine... vs a Hobby Machine.. :)
<aTypical> Dr_willis, so the beta still needs work?  Darn, I just downloaded the iso.
<babo> where can I get one of those gnome themes with the see-thru nautilus windows ?
<Moture> It's my only Ubuntu machine. So I'll be looking after it. :)
<grodius> pike_, ok thanks
<aTypical> babo, are you talking about compiz and xgl?
<Dr_willis> aTypical,  i imagine  with all the new stuff.. work will be needed for the next 10 years..:P but thats how linux is.
<aTypical> heh
<Dr_willis> Constantaly evoloving
<Moture> aTypical, why download the iso? If you use upgrade manager and allow beta software through it upgrades automatically
<babo> aTypical: not sure ... maybe ...
<aTypical> Moture, I currently run SUSE and am debating whether to switch.
<Moture> Ah, in all honesty, I'd say yes.
<Ciaus> aTypical, YOU GOTTA change
<Moture> I've tried both, and Ubuntu is (in my opinion) alot nicer.
<aTypical> Moture, SLED10 is really nice.
<tecywiz121> Hey, I can't get the ubuntu live cd to start on an imac, G3 i think
<Moture> IF you like the SUSE environment, and aren't ready for a huge change, try Kubuntu.
<Ciaus> i d did suse for three months, and it never ever worked well...
<aTypical> Moture, no, thanks.  I'm a GNOME man.
<Moture> Good to hear. :D
<sethk> aTypical, I've switched my suse boxes to ubuntu.
<sethk> aTypical, suse seems (IMO) to be regressing as far a quality
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<Ciaus> ubuntu lives up to the motto, of it just works
<aTypical> sethk, are you the seth who does Continuum for wine?
<Moture> True, ciaus, but that's not always a good thing.
<sethk> aTypical, no
<sethk> aTypical, sorry
<babo> aTypical: I don't think so ... I just want one of those futuristic gnome looks with the transparent windows ...
<sethk> aTypical, I do kernel and device drivers, middleware.
<Moture> Sometimes with Linux, I just like a challenge. With Ubuntu, there are very few challenges.
* Dr_willis scoffs at eye candy
<aTypical> sethk, that's too brainy for me.  ;-)
<weirdolino> i don't get the ubuntu dapper desktop cd to run on my new pc. the cd is okay, installed it on other pcs before. it hangs at "mounting root file system". pc is a P4 3.2GHz and the board an asus p5gpl. does anyone have an idea?
<lophyte> Moture: that's the point :P
<sethk> Moture, work a bit harder, you'll find challanges.  just different ones.
<Ciaus> suse HAS MORE CHALLENGES THAN EVEN nOVELL CAN RESOLVE
<Ciaus>  caps lock sawry
<Moture> weirdolino: The live CD doesn't work on every PC. Use the Alternate CD download (www.ubuntu.com)
<tecywiz121> would that work for my problem as well?
<sethk> weirdolino, if your goal is to run the live cd (instead of your goal being to install from it), try disabling DMA for ide drives
<weirdolino> Moture: thx, i'm downloading the alternate installer atm. should i know anything about the required configuration?
<sethk> tecywiz121, I don't believe there are G3 binaries, no.
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to install blitz on ubuntu?
<tecywiz121> sethk, well it got all the way to loading gnome display manager, then the screen turned off
<Moture> weirdolino: Are you partitioning, or formatting? Partitioning can be a little tricky without the live CD interface, unless you know what you're doing.
<sethk> tecywiz121, in that case, I'm wrong.
<weirdolino> ' sethk my goal is installing ubuntu on this pc. worked fine on my laptop and my old desktop pc
<sethk> tecywiz121, and, in that case, the text mode install will help you.
<sethk> weirdolino, the text mode install from the alternate cd is certainly worth a try.
<Ciaus> moture where can i locate the live cd
<weirdolino>  Moture i don't even get to the point of partitioning. the live cd just won't boot
<sethk> weirdolino, wait.  you said it tries to mount the root file system, didn't you?
<weirdolino> yes sethk
<sethk> weirdolino, then it is already booted.
<Moture> weirdolino: I meant; do you PLAN to partition?
<sethk> weirdolino, the text mode install is your best bet.
<weirdolino> okay but it seems to have some problem identifying my hardware...
<Moture> weirdolino: Yes, the alternate CD I suggested before is your best bet, as sethk said. But I'm saying IF you plan to partition, it'll be a little tricky using text based interface.
<tecywiz121> sethk, how do you do that?  oh and would there be any noticeable improvemnt to the speed compaired to like os x 10.2?
<Moture> weirdolino: Chances are one the OS is unpacked your hardware will be recognized.
<sethk> Moture, I always partition that way; I hate the gui partitioner.
<weirdolino> it returns first: "had: ide_intr: huh? expected NULL handle on exit" and then "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 357296"
<Moture> Seriously sethk? Hm, I quite like it.
<david_> I'm trying to connect to a folder I'm sharing using windows share on ubuntu, and when I type my password, it isn't accepted.
<david_> how do i set the password used for samba shares?
<kmasta> ok, when I install a package from the package manager, where does it go?
<Moture> kmasta: Which package?
<tecta> hmm, what'd ubuntu do to make the trash ico appear on the task bar?
<Dyegov> I'm having problems with my resolution, it's only 640x480 or something like that and I want to encrease it, but I can't
<kmasta> Moture sensors-applet
<kmasta> moture, i already have lm-sensors set up
<silvertip257> hey sethk
<Moture> kmasta: Can you run sensors-applet from terminal?
<vit_> hy all :)] 
<Moture> kmasta: I assume your running Dapper?
<weirdolino> partitioning won't be a problem. my hd is already patitioned, i just need to reformat one of them. getting ubuntu up is the problem
<pike_> !fixres > Dyegov
<kmasta> Moture, yea i'm running dapper, i don't know how to run sensors-applet from my terminal though
<Moture> weirdolino: You'll do fine with the alternate CD, apart from anything it's handy to have around
<pike_> Dyegov: take a look at that link and see if that works to fix it
<vit_> ----------------------------   HY ALL FROM           MOLDOVA   -----------------------------
<Moture> kmasta: Try typing "sensors-applet" in terminal, without the ""s
<dark_soul> hello
<kmasta> Moture, i tired, i got nothing
<Moture> Hm.
<vit_> felicit toti moldovenii cu ziua vinului !!!
<kmasta> moture, I don't understand what happens to all these packages once I download and install them, it's like they go nowhere
<Dyegov> pike, I'he tried that and it didn' work
<dark_soul> hello! :)
<dark_soul> xD
<Moture> kmasta: They should go into one of the menus on the top of your screen, have a look.
<pike_> Dyegov: what kind of vid card do you have?
<Dyegov> nvidia GeForce
<weirdolino> okay Moture, thx, i was about to try that anyway, once it's downloaded but there's one thing that makes me uneasy about it: when the dapper live cd didn't work i tried the breezy installer cd i still had and at the end of the installation, when it rebooted, it froze. after that i couldn't even boot my windows partition anymore and had to reinstall the whole system
<vit_> hy :|
<kmasta> Moture, I already looked ther
<Rookie_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Moture> kmasta: If not, wait until www.ubuntuforums.org is back up, and ask there. I hate how often the forum is down.
<pike_> Dyegov: have you installed video drivers yet for nvidia or are you using the generic one setup by default?
<Moture> weirdolino: Good luck, mate... can you keep in touch here during installation?
<Dyegov> pike, I'm usign the generic ones. I have not intalled anything yet
<kmasta> Moture, ok
<Moture> Sorry I can't help you futher :(
<weirdolino> ' well should i get lucky with the alternate installer i can come back and tell you how it worked Moture :)
<Ropechoborra> Is there any diference in upgrading edgy now or when its released?
<Ropechoborra> *upgrading to edgy
<thatGuy_> hey guys
<thatGuy_> last night i was looking to remove gnome
<Dyegov> pike, does what it says in this page helps me? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pike_> Dyegov: basically you have a few options 1. edit config file manually "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" 2. use the automatic setup "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.follow the link ubotu mentioned and go ahead and install nvidia drivers since youll want to do that anyway eventually. might gix it for you
<kmasta> Moture, I tried using xsensors, but that didn't work
<thatGuy_> here is a command that should pretty much do it
<thatGuy_> sudo aptitude purge gnome-bin gnome-desktop-data gnome-panel gnome-panel-data gnome-utils gnome-libs-data gnome-control-center nautilus libgnome32 libgnomeui32 libgnomesupport0 gnome-session libgnorba27 libglade-gnome0 gnomp3
<pike_> Dyegov: yeah
<thatGuy_> ::waiting to see what happens::
<Dyegov> OK, I'll try it and be right back, thanks pike
<pike_> Dyegov: np
<thatGuy_> fyrestrtr, scroll up slightly
<host`> ok, I finally have linux up and running
<host`> and it was a lot easier than I was making
<txoof> Any idea what package supplies Gd Graphics Toolkit?  There are quite a few packages that supply gd related things, but I'm not sure which one I need.
<host`> ubuntu did all the work for me
<thatGuy_> ompaul, scroll up slightly
<host`> just about
<weirdolino> Moture: someone advised me to run knoppix and save the output of lsmod and demsg to a file (knoppix does boot on this machine, an old one though, v. 3.6) because that would contain valuable information on how to cofigure ubuntu. what do you make of that?
<jenda> I have trouble networking my dapper and edgy boxes. Openssh-server is installed on both, but connecting always ends up with 'no host could be found'. They are both connected to the LAN, one with DHCP and the other with static IP. The error occurs on both ends.
<erider> do anyone have both 32bit and 64bit libraries running on there system
<SAM_theman> how do  I get my hp deskjet 3653 to work ?
<SAM_theman> I do
<SAM_theman> well I have a AMD X2 3800 +
<SAM_theman> ..thats right
<pike_> jenda: sudo iptable -L shows input forward and output all set to accept?
<opixus> does any one have or know of any .debs for banshee plugins
<pike_> jenda: sudo iptables -L i mean
<swamytk> I have my splash corrupted image - updated yesterday... it is just me or???
<jenda> pike_: yes on the edgy...
<Moture> What's everyone up to?
<jenda> pike_: and on the dapper too.
<Moture> I'm using gtkorphan to clean any unwanted apt-get dependancies
<pike_> jenda: and your connecting by ipaddress like ssh 192.168.1.3 -l username  ?
<jenda> pike_: I used nautilus
<Itpbull> When i try to type "make" .. I get make: command not found .. How can i fix this?
<p_masho> anyone know a pdf reader that shows pdf documents "in" a firefox browser, like acrobat does in Internet Explorer (mash spits)
<Gabby_Hayes> SAM_theman  .. just got one of them built myself ... and still "twittling" with it  :-)
<tim_> hi #ubuntu, i was wondering if someone could pastebin their GRUB entry for windows XP?
<swamytk> do any one use Xubuntu Edgy? how is performance?
<pike_> jenda: are you wanting ftp or a remote shell or a remote desktop?
<SAM_theman> :p
<jenda> pike_: remote file browsing
<jenda> pike_: ssh fails with 'no route to host'
<swamytk> acroread-mozilla plugin will do
<SAM_theman> Gabby_Hayes, u a gamer or 3d artist ..because I am both :p
<swamytk> do any one use Xubuntu Edgy? how is performance?
<jenda> pike_: and on the other machine with 'network is unreachable'
<ciscosurfer> anyone know of the name for the edgy channel?  #edgy is not working
<StellarPrince> how can I see the cpu frequency???
<Itpbull> When i try to type "make" .. I get make: command not found .. How can i fix this?
<Gabby_Hayes> SAM_theman  .. neither, am a retired programmer, and wanted to see if I could get some 64-bit stuff written up & running
<anon32> what would the best way to view a 300MB text file be?
<Itpbull> StellarPrince system > administration > system monitor
<pike_> they both have internet access and are on the same router?
<SAM_theman> o
<StellarPrince> in KUbuntu
<anon32> how can I make system monitor show one graph per CPU
<silvertip257> sethk you here still ?
<jenda> pike_: yes
<sethk> silvertip257, I'm in and out.  I have to finish something for a client, then I'll check back with you.
<jenda> ciscosurfer: #ubuntu+1
<silvertip257> ah ok sethk
<silvertip257> sethk can we set up a pm channel ? so u can ge ahold of me ???
<hastesaver> Itpbull, what are you trying to install?
<loper06> morning all. does anybody have experince in adding multiple users to proftpd?
<pike_> jenda: can you paste the output of ifconfig to a pastebin site?
<Itpbull> hastesaver ndiswrapper .. aapparently my wireless nic needs 1.23, and synaptics got 1.25
<sethk> silvertip257, we already have one
<jenda> pike_: Umm... lart me :) It's a PEBKAC :)
<hastesaver> Itpbull, have you installed the package build-essential ? You need it
<SB|nblracer> Howdy
<SB|nblracer> need some help
<SB|nblracer> im using the DVD version to install Ubuntu
<YouCeyE> hi.. kde wont start at the start up.. have to manually do /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<jenda> pike_: cable unplugged :) You can easily not notice on 80 meters of connection between them.
<tim_> hi #ubuntu, i was wondering if someone could pastebin their GRUB entry for windows XP?
<SB|nblracer> when i go in the LIveCD to install, and click on install on desktop nothing happens
<hastesaver> YouCeyE, you mean the X doesn't start at all, or do you mean that something else (gdm or xdm) starts instead of kdm?
<loper06> tim_: grub auto detects that u have xp
<YouCeyE> hastesaver, X wont start
<Itpbull> hastesaver done. Installed build-essential .. now what?
<pike_> jenda: hah :)
<SB|nblracer> can some one highlight or PM me if that have an answere why it want intsall
<jenda> pike_: sorry :) and thanks
<Gavrila> is there any easy way to get gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<nex_> anyone know how to get xgl running?
<YouCeyE> X wont start by itself
<hastesaver> Itpbull, make should work now. But have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<nex_> wanna try it out
<Itpbull> SB|nblracer right-click on it > open
<loper06> morning all. does anybody have experince in adding multiple users to proftpd?
<pike_> !xgl > nex_
<Itpbull> hastesaver the link you've given me is down.
<tim_> loper06, yea, but initially, it wouldn't boot it correctly, so i made some changes. the changes reflect the actual commands you can type into the grub shell, which i have been doing (and sucks each time i wanna boot win). However, the actual commands you type wont work in the menu.lst file.
<tim_> loper06, so, im wondering how to correctly do it
<hastesaver> Itpbull, it's working for me right now... let me check again
<Itpbull> hastesaver Do I need *anyother* essential build?
<YouCeyE> hastesaver, any help?
<loper06> tim: well i would help u but my laptop is not w/ me now.
<hastesaver> Itpbull, the link is working fine... try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hastesaver> YouCeyE, I don't really know... maybe you can try "dmesg" and look for errors
<Itpbull> hastesaver In order to have ndiswrapper 1.23 installed, what Do I need .. cause, when i typed "make" ... I get "make -C driver" error .
<hastesaver> YouCeyE, or maybe just reinstall the package :-)
<hastesaver> Itpbull, I don't really know; sorry
<silvertip257> would anyone be willing to help me with a GRUB install (regarding DSL) in a private channel ???
<hastesaver> YouCeyE, BTW, I'm using KDE, and it's running gdm... did you start with a Ubuntu CD or Kubuntu one?
<Valandil> bonjour, je cherche un serveur fr
<hastesaver> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SB|nblracer> any clue on why i click on install on desktop nothing happens
<Itpbull> hastesaver Is linux-kernel-devel related with kernel-source ?
<Valandil> merci
<hastesaver> SB|nblracer, try double-clicking :-)
<SB|nblracer> i did
<loper06> SB|nblracer: try rebooting into the cd again
<Itpbull> SB|nblracer right-click on it > open
<SB|nblracer> i get a little circle like a bussy curser
<SB|nblracer> and nothing happens
<hastesaver> Itpbull, I don't think you need linux-kernel-devel
<hastesaver> SB|nblracer, make sure the CD is fine (there is an option before you boot for checking the CD for errors, right?)
<SB|nblracer> hastesaver i did do that
<SB|nblracer> the DVD is fine
<pigor> hello. how to downgrade a specific package?
<silvertip257> would anyone be willing to help me with a GRUB install in a private channel ???
<American-Tech> looking for help finding my driver for my wireless
<aLPHa_LeaK>  re
<American-Tech> I have gateway mx488
<American-Tech> notebook
<knixtech> is there a way to have my ubuntu-server automatically update?
<tiny> Hi! What are available install methods for ubuntu?
<Garbaek> tiny > apg-get :p
<hastesaver> tiny, you want to install Ubuntu, or packages on Ubuntu?
<LSD`> * > apt-get :P
<b1shop>  hmm.  does tar/gzip still have that 2GB file limit?
<Luakagon> How do I open a .lzh file?
<hastesaver> Luakagon, what kind of a file is it? (Type "file <filename>" to find out)
<tiny> I want to install ubuntu right now but I don't have any CD/DVD install media here. Is it possible to install it from some live disk or from another running linux system.
<host`> so is there no root login in ubuntu?
<tiny> Using the network install or whatever
<host`> you have to sudo?
<hastesaver> tiny, yes, it's possible
<Tru7h> Is 800 Mhz enough to run Ubuntu?
<pike_> tiny: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<LSD`> Tru7h: I'm running it on 550
<hastesaver> host`, yes, you have to sudo. It is possible to enable the root account, although I've never found the need to. If you really really need a root shell, you can always do "sudo -i"
<Tru7h> Alright, then memory's not the problem.
<LSD`> Tru7h: you want at least 256MB RAM to run it at least
<tiny> yes pike_ ty, already surfing there as you suggested earlier ... I'll go with the knoppix method I think
<Gavrila> hello,is there any easy way to get gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<Tru7h> LSD`: Alright, thanks.
<knixtech> How can I update my ubuntu-server automagically?
<pike_> tiny: ah ubotu didnt acknowledge that he'd sent the message
<host`> automagically
<host`> with magic
<knixtech> hehe
<knixtech> like with out having to update myself?
<Itpbull> Where is the location of the kernel build ?
* tiny kicks ubotu
<tiny> pike_: no problem mate
<hastesaver> knixtech, have a cron job doing "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" ? No wait, there is sure to be a better way :-)
<knixtech> hastesaver, ty, the forums are down, thats why I am asking here
<Itpbull> Where is the location of the kernel build ?
<Itpbull> file
<FaLCoN> hi again .. I forgot my root password I have just user now unfortunately dedicated has rebooted and Services has closed . How can I restart vsftpd service by a user ? Or is it possible ?
<Ropechoborra> Is there any risks by upgrading to edgy ?? Like loosing some program configs or something like that?
<wladston> guys, I'm running a debian server, anyone can tell me if there is an easy way to clean-install ubuntu on it ? I only have ssh access to the server.
<knixtech> exit
<deFrysk> Ropechoborra, there is always a risk, make sure to back up first
<Ropechoborra> deFrysk but.. normaly it should not touch the programs config.. shouldnt it?
<jaek> how can i make a module not load on boot
<deFrysk> Ropechoborra, normally not
<rambo3> !blacklist > jaek
<whyme> hi all
<bruenig> salut
<jaek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<whyme> salut bruenig
<Ropechoborra> deFrysk what do u say i should backup ? My home... the /etc??
<whyme> what's up with the forums?
<opixus> does anyone know how to remove the sub-heading from the xfce main menu
<deFrysk> your /home
<opixus> where in /home
<ciphernemo> What's the channel on freenode for linux kernel questions?
<Ropechoborra> Well i got it in other partition... so i guess it wont be a problem
<Ramunas> hello, I have winfast 2000 XP tv tuner with remote, how do I get the remote to work?
<raiXer> anyone knows how to fix this? Error activating XKB configuration.
<deFrysk> Ropechoborra, egdy is not stable yet and even if it would be there is always a chance of mishaps
<jaek> rambo3: thanks
<Ropechoborra> Ok... i'll wait to the oficial release then
<Ropechoborra> Thanks =)
<cherubiel> ciphernemo, start with #kernelnewbies
<bruenig> whyme, if you need to use the forums. you can use google, google something like       site:ubuntuforums.org whatever you are searching for    and then use the google cache
<wladston> if anyone can help, please /msg me
<khaije1> deFrysk: it's being released in the next few weeks isn't it?
<eracc> ciphernemo, there is also ##kernel.
<whyme> yea, but what's up with them?
<deFrysk> !roadmap
<ciphernemo> eracc: thank you eracc, becuase there's pretty much no one at #kernelnewbies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moture> ubotu?
<deFrysk> it is due this month 26th i believe
<Moture> Is ubotu a bot? -_-
<bruenig> they have been saying for a while that they were awaiting approval for server upgrades from canonical, maybe they got the approval and are switching over
<deFrysk> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<grayscale> hi, im looking for help mounting a drive through X.  Whenever I double click on the drive, it give me an error about how device /dev/hdb1 is not removable and cant execute pmount
<khaije1> deFrysk: oh ok, from your comments i couldn't tell if something had chaanged
<opixus> does anyone know how to remove the sub-heading from the xfce main menu
<FaLCoN> hi again .. I forgot my root password I have just user now unfortunately dedicated has rebooted and Services has closed . How can I restart vsftpd service by a user ? Or is it possible ?
<cherubiel> grayscale, edit /etc/pmount.allow
<cherubiel> grayscale, add your drive entry and retry
<grayscale> will do, thanks
<eracc> ciphernemo, there is also #linux-kernel (9 people in there when I did a channel list here).
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, sudo?
<bruenig> opixus, maybe #xubuntu could help, if there is anyone in there
<opixus> kk thx
<mistershooby> hi can someone help me out with a problem I'm having
<mistershooby> when I run easyubuntu, I get the following error
<bruenig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mistershooby> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<vicscandl> mistershooby: funny, i was going to ask about that too.
<whyme> bruenig, I actually wanted to browse through the gaming forums, to see what games are available under linux... I know that quake and doom work, but... what other fps's? I know that planetside doesn't though, which is a shame...
<bruenig> mistershooby, looks like one of the repos it adds needs a gpg authentication key and they didn't put it in the easyubuntu program/script/whatever it is.
<mistershooby> hm
<bruenig> mistershooby, what are you trying to do with easyubuntu, perhaps I could tell you how to do it in another way or someone else
<pike_> whyme: there is savage or savage2 kind of a strategy online fps
<mistershooby> install flash
<mistershooby> heh
<FaLCoN> cherubiel: what's is sudo ?
<pike_> whyme: well not really
<cherubiel> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ramunas> nobody has lirc set up in here?
<Itpbull> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cherubiel> mistershooby, the signatures are included in the Release files, as the error message suggests. So if the public key is not known to GPG the above error messages are produced.
<cherubiel> mistershooby, are you facing any issues because of this??
<Materazzi> !pastebin
<bruenig> mistershooby, use this guide here to enable the extra repos, once you enable the extra repos, open a terminal Applications>Accessories>Terminal and copy this in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-5bbef89639d9a7d93fe38f6356dc17847d373096
<hastesaver> whyme, there is tremulous (I've heard it's an FPS, and I've heard it's good...) and there is Wolfenstein:Enemy Territory
<cherubiel> whyme, doom3!!
<Wabbit23> Anyone running the Dell Inspiron 6400 and having audio issues?
<FaLCoN> cherubiel: falcon is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<FaLCoN> :(
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, you need to add the user falcon to /etc/sudoers
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, did you say you lost the root password?
<xiphias> Hello. No question here, I just wanted to say, I installed Ubuntu last night on my workstation and I love it. I'm mostly a Debian/Gentoo guy anyways.
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FaLCoN> cherubiel : yes
<mistershooby> thanks
<mistershooby> anyone know when flash 9 is going to come out
<mistershooby> I see all these digg stories about it
<mistershooby> but no release yet
<Ramunas> me too :(
<bruenig> mistershooby, the linux flash blog seems to indicate a beta might come out soon, I dont think the official one is slated until 07
<mistershooby> oh damn
<bruenig> the beta would have to be better than this crap though
<lastnode> how do you mount an iso, i mean what are the flags?
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mistershooby> agh I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<FaLCoN> cherubiel : I lost my root password :( I have just a user and I must start vsftpd service :(
<mistershooby> but youtube still says I need flash
<bruenig> mistershooby, it should work on youtube, some sites require 8 or 9
<hastesaver> FaLCoN, that's why you should use sudo :-)
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, do you have phsical access to the box?
<hastesaver> mistershooby, restart your browser?
<lastnode> bruenig, asks me to specify a filesystem type
<FaLCoN> ah absolutely not ..
<FaLCoN> Iam a ssh user
<bruenig> mistershooby, put this in the addressbar of firefox "about:plugins"
<nex_> Anyone help me out with compiz? i'm getting a repo error
<FaLCoN> It's dedicated abroad
<mistershooby> bruenig: "no plugins are installed"
<nex_> Compiz:  Depends: compiz-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<naruto> I've just reinstalled my dapper. But it seems that it can't mount usb-storage automaticly after I do some upgrades?
<naruto> could someone help me please?
<whyme> http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=1011 is where you want to go - the guy's got a massive list of games to play on linux!!
<bruenig> lastnode, that file system flag goes something like -t ext3, or whatever your file system is. I am not too familiar with mounting isos, generally just partitions or hard drives, a man mount might help
<bruenig> mistershooby, all installed with flashplugin-nonfree?
<mistershooby> all installed?
<mistershooby> yeah
<mistershooby> lemme uninstall/reinstall in synaptic
<dark_light> there are any way to have live bookmarks with galeon?
<bruenig> mistershooby, go to the terminal and do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<dark_light> or epiphany
<nex_> can anyone help me out with compiz?????
<bruenig> nex_, #ubuntu-xgl
<pike_> lastnode: offhand mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/  /mnt  i think
<lastnode> bruenig, got it, bchunk error i think
<lastnode> pike_, got it, thanks
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, sorry i think you might be stuck.. you should talk to the admin.
<nex_> thank
<Itpbull> If I install an application thru synaptic, can I install an old version o0f it (without synpatic) will it work?
<cherubiel> FaLCoN, if the root password is lost, you could use a live cd, mount the root fs, chroot and do a passwd.
<bruenig> mistershooby, when you do ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, what is the output?
<mistershooby> bruenig: libunixprintplugin.so
<FaLCoN> I'm gonna make a phone call ...
<bruenig> mistershooby, you should have flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so if you installed flashplugin-nonfree
<jenda> Where can I report gobby bugs?
<mistershooby> bruenig: well I just reinstalled
<mistershooby> in synaptic
<bruenig> synaptic is apt-get, they are the same, synaptic is just a graphical front end
<mistershooby> well if I've installed it
<mistershooby> why isn't it showing up
<lastnode> bchunk problem with a vcd, when i mount the way pike_ said to, i get -  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop4,
<lastnode>        missing codepage or other error
<lastnode> whoops, sorry, thought that was online
<lastnode> *one line
<bruenig> mistershooby, it is pretty easy to do it manually
<hastesaver> mistershooby, did you close your browser before installing? did you restart it after?
<bruenig> mistershooby, save this to the desktop or the home folder or wherever you want http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<mistershooby> I closed the browser and reoped it after yes
<bruenig> hastesaver, it should still be in the directory wouldn't it?
<Mille> someone using scribus? and does someone know which versions of postscripts it supports? can't find any info on it on their webpage. having some problems importing ps files.
<hastesaver> bruenig, oh, yes
<hastesaver> bruenig, Is this flashplugin-nonfree we're talking about?
<bruenig> hastesaver, yeah
<bruenig> mistershooby, when you get that done, indicate as much
<mistershooby> its extracted on the desktop
<mistershooby> now what
<bruenig> mistershooby, open a terminal and cd into it. Do cd ~/Desktop/installinstall_flash_player_7_linux
<bruenig> mistershooby, then do "sudo mv sudo mv flashplayer.xpt libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<bruenig> "
<sureshot> what does the tilda do in that command brueing
<sureshot> what does the tilda do in that command bruenig
<bruenig> mistershooby, the cd command was wrong should have been cd ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_7_linux
<bruenig> sureshot, the ~ stands for /home/username/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpc1-norw5-0-0-cust493.pete.cable.ntl.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mistershooby> okay its installed and the plugin plays video
<mistershooby> but no audio
<sureshot> thanks bruenig
<host`> what's the best linux bittorrent client? or what channel should I be asking questions like that in?
<bruenig> mistershooby, ah now you play the flashplugin sucks and doesn't work right game, have fun
<jaek> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<Ramunas> host`: probably azureus
<naruto> I've just reinstalled my dapper. But it seems that it can't mount usb-storage automaticly after I did some upgrades?
<naruto> could someone help me please?
<jaek> !blacklist > jaek
<bruenig> mistershooby, one solution is to close the browser and making sure any application that makes sound is closed and then restart the browser and try again
<khaije1> host`: really it depends what you want from it, Azareus is excellent, but i don't prefer that it uses java
<hastesaver> mistershooby, wait, you have Firefox, Flash, and no audio?
<jaek> i created a file /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and added the line "blacklist agpgart" and it still loads that module...
<sureshot> hey all i ask this question from time to time if anyone has any crib sheets they use for answering question here in this channel and would like to share them i would be greatful
<host`> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<arbrandes> Greetings
<hastesaver> bruenig, aw, just as I was about to tell him... :-)
<host`> if I install the 686 kernel, would that make my machine run any better?
<arbrandes> I'm having problems with xdmcp login: it seems the gnome settings daemon is not starting.  I get a brown screen and a small white rectangle for over 2 minutes, before getting an error message.
<matju> is pwc.ko (for Logitech/Philips USB cameras) working on Linux/PPC ? I'm trying to troubleshoot something
<arbrandes> (Edgy here)
<lapatsos> i am new in linux
<devios> so ... I ran a dd if=/dev/zero bs=512 of=/dev/hda.  it stopped at 7.7 GB each time... I have a 20GB HDD, but didn't realize that until after I installed Ubuntu.  Is there a post-install test I can run on my HDD without destroying data to see if the HDD is ok?
<pike_> host`: its a good idea
<host`> welcome lapatsos
<host`> thanks pike
<lapatsos> thanks
<anon32> help! what's the defragment command?
<pike_> host`: since everythign is compiled for 386 i dont know if it makes much diff but i always prefer my k7 kernel
<matju> anon32: why do you need to defrag ?
<host`> I guess my next big linux task will be to compile my own custom kernel, but for now I think I'll just install the 686 version
<anon32> matju, because my drive is fragmented?
<mister_roboto> does anyone here know what truecrypt is and whether it will be put into the ubuntu repositories at some point?
<matju> anon32: how do you know?
<anon32> matju, because it's over 90% full and it's rather slow
<matju> anon32: then you may try: apt-get install defrag
<finalbeta> After installing wine a .wine dir should exist right? Or how do you create it?
<anon32> matju, ok
<matju> anon32: but really, i never tried it, cause i never needed to in 10 years of linux
<pike_> finalbeta: try running winecfg
<chaosmeika> I need some assistance. Im installing ubuntu on a iMac g3 and Im coming up with an error
<bruenig> final beta a "winecfg" will do it
<anon32> matju, that's nice... oh yea, could you tell me how to open a webpage in w3m?
<chaosmeika> is there a page that has a reference about errors and how to solve them?>
<linuxphotogeek> truecrypt is file or device encryption app at http://www.truecrypt.org/
<matju> anon32: what's w3m ?
<SAM_theman> yup i am back
<anon32> matju, the text browser that's installed by default
<finalbeta> thnx pike_
<lapatsos> Is any one from grecce?
<Sionide> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Sionide> :-)
<Sionide> lucky guess... heh
<mister_roboto> linuxphotogeek: yes, i know and i use it on windows. but it doesn't compile on latest ubuntu so i want to know if it's going to make it to the repositories some time
<FaLCoN> greetz from Turkey to Greece !
<matju> anon32: i don't recall using a terminal-based web browser this century.
<mister_roboto> linuxphotogeek: they have some debs on their download site but not for edgy and the source is missing a file that it depends on.
<anon32> matju, it's nice when you're in console mode
<erider_> do anyone have both 32bit and 64bit libraries running on there system
<devios> so ... I ran a dd if=/dev/zero bs=512 of=/dev/hda.  it stopped at 7.7 GB each time... I have a 20GB HDD, but didn't realize that until after I installed Ubuntu.  Is there a post-install test I can run on my HDD without destroying data to see if the HDD is ok?
<matju> anon32: i'm not in console mode. (and i used to be a console freak too.)
<SAM_theman> I am going to try AmericasArmy
<Aphex_Twin> hey there. is it possible to open a text console stationed in the current nautilus folder?
<linuxphotogeek> runs on dapper
<anon32> matju, defrag doesn't work on ReiserFS or ext3 :-(
<linuxphotogeek> I think I used the deb
<THX-1138> devios - "testdisk" a quick google should find it
<Sionide> SAM_theman, i got it running, but it was quite slow cos my laptop's not so good..:
<Sionide> :)*
<mister_roboto> linuxphotogeek: right, but i'm not on dapper ;)
<SAM_theman> o what kind
<matju> anon32: that's because no-one using ext3 or reiserfs really cares about defrag
<anon32> matju, :-(
<linuxphotogeek> I plan to move to edgy so wish me luck?
<Sionide> devios, are you sure you haven't partitioned your 20 gig into a 7.7gb and the remainder??
<THX-1138> devios - I think gparted and reformatting it should fix it.
<Sionide> linuxphotogeek, good luck...
<matju> anon32: anyway fragmentation isn't nearly as much of a problem as on FAT systems, which are super bad at handling it.
<mister_roboto> linuxphotogeek: i'm using it on 3 machines and it's working well
<Sionide> THX-1138, reformatting will lose all the data though
<bruenig> I wish you failure
<Zoffix_> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 6.10, and I want it to boot up in text mode, for some reason I can't find 'inittab' file. It is not in /etc and 'find' produced no results. Did anybody have a similar problem?
<LSD`> FAT filesystems are super bad, period.
<Aphex_Twin> konqueror can open up text consoles in the current folder, can nautilus do the same?
<THX-1138> true enough - the penguin slueth kit is a collection of tools
<Sionide> Zoffix_, $ locate inittab   /etc/inittab    <- it's there for me..
<anon32> LSD`, they *are* easy to implement and are really light...
<bruenig> Zoffix_, #ubuntu+1
<mister_roboto> LSD`: they are good when you want to share a partition with windows though
<fishsticks> when i try to compile something, and it says "can not create binaries", what do i need to do
<pike_> Zoffix_: thats wierd
<LSD`> anon32: they're still shite
<Aphex_Twin> don't gnome users never need to open a text console in the current nautilus folder?
<LSD`> mister_roboto: no they're not
<Sionide> mister_roboto, you can get a third party app which allows windows to read ext3
<mister_roboto> fishsticks: are you trying to overwrite a running binary?
<Aphex_Twin> 's/never/ever/g'
<THX-1138> fishsticks: have you installed a compiler? "build-essential"
<anon32> LSD`, then why are all flash drives FAT?
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, you can do that with a nautlis script, quite easily
<Zoffix_> oh man =( Edgy is not stable =(
<bruenig> Aphex_Twin, generally I am able to cd
<fishsticks> nah, i just installed gcc, thanks THX-1138
<mister_roboto> LSD`: what do you recommend in place of FAT then? supposedly writes to NTFS still cannot be trusted
<fishsticks> i've been away from linux for a long while, haha
* Zoffix_ rips out his hair
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, nautilus* even
<LSD`> anon32: saying FAT is a good filesystem because everything can read it is like saysing Windows is a good OS because every PC runs it
<anon32> mister_roboto, there's ext3 support for Windows
<pike_> nice thing about fat is it works from solaris to xp out of the box cant say that for really any other format
<THX-1138> flash drives are small fat32 is compatible with most oses
<mister_roboto> Sionide: read and write?   anon32: read and write support?
<Sionide> mister_roboto, yeah, it's called e2fs
<anon32> LSD`, it *is* good for *some* things because it's really simple to implement
<THX-1138> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fishsticks> okay, now it says i need SDL
<Aphex_Twin> bruening: what's the procedure to do that?
<LSD`> anon32: fact is that FAT isn't, never was and never will be a good filesystem
<Sionide> sourceforge appears to be down for me at the moment, but the link is e2fsprogs.sf.net
<Zoffix_> Is Ubuntu 6.06 stable?
<bruenig> yes
<Sionide> Zoffix_, it is
<mister_roboto> Sionide: that's good to know!  you can mount an ext3 partition on a device letter, for example?
<pike_> Zoffix_: its so stable its inert
<Aphex_Twin> bruenig, Sionide : what's the procedure to do that?
<mdjake> Currently what is the best TV application for Dapper?
<Sionide> mister_roboto, indeed:) i have it on my windows 2000 dual-boot
<THX-1138> "LTS" long term service. supported by canonical for the next 5 yrs.
<Zarephath> clear
<anon32> gah, k3b is a 50MB download
<Zoffix_> man why I was never told that 6.10 is not stable =( wasted a DVD and 4 hourts =( the version number is even, what the hell
<yarddog> 6.10 is stable
<Zarephath> Anyone know of any information on how to get a PocketPC running mobile 5 to sync in gnome?
<yarddog> lol
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, there's a nautilus scripts folder, if you install the script from g-scripts.sf.net it'll be under the Scripts menu on your right-click menu on nautlis
<yarddog> at the end of the month
<anon32> OMGWTFBBQ... wow, k3b is massive
<THX-1138> aon32 - why not cdr-tools - command line or right click from the desktop, or gnomebaker?
<Sionide> nautilus* can't type tonight arrgghhhh
<mdjake> Currently what is the best TV application for Dapper?
<Zoffix_> yarddog, """"Edgy is not stable, it is for development only.  Do not use this on production machines"""" <<--- topic in #ubuntu+1
<Sionide> mdjake, mythTV?
<_Spire_> anon32: only because it needs to pull qt and some kde libs
<Sionide> Zoffix_, Edgy is 6.10
<yarddog> Zoffix_, in about 3 weeks, it is stable
<Sionide> Zoffix_, Dapper is 6.06
<_Spire_> anon32: if you have kde installed, it's only about 2MB
<mdjake> Sionide: does it have teletext support?
<blenda> hi! where is the dapper live cd? is it included in the desktop cd iso?
<devios> why don't I find testdisk in synaptic
<devios> ?
<anon32> Zoffix_, there's like 2 projects that use the even/odd system
<McNutella> how do I disable OSS  ?
<_Spire_> blenda: yes, it is
<Sionide> mdjake, not sure - you'd have to ask someone who uses it, but i've heard good things about it, ask google :)
<blenda> _Spire_: thanks!
<_Spire_> blenda: the desktop cd boots into the live cd, which includes the installer
<mdjake> Sionide: thx for fast answer
<blenda> _Spire_: ok!
<Sionide> mdjake, http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythFeatures
<carl> _Spire_ : yes
<Sionide> mdjake, no worries, that's why #ubuntu rocks your socks:)
<Aphex_Twin> Sinoide: hm... I think this is what I was looking for: http://tinyurl.com/p77m2
<_Spire_> carl: hmm?
<chaosmeika> Are there any users familiar with installing ubuntu 6 on an iMac G3? I need some assistance.
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, that looks good.. thanks for the link cos i've been looking for that too.. heh
<carl> _Spire_ : sorry
<THX-1138> blenda - the standard cd doesn't initialise the mount command for hd partitions only, cd/dvd drives. not sure why. (security? liability?)
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, i also use this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938 (looks like forums are down but bookmark it and check back later!) it's awesome
<Zoffix_> Sionide, ok, when I run zoffix@zoffix:~$ locate inittab  I get this: /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl     should I run this script or what?
<blenda> THX-1138: ok, but I guess i can do this manually?
<Aphex_Twin> Sinoide: This was a very functional feature of Konqueror, I'm surprised it did not get into gnome's Nautilus
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: nope, and what is your specific question?
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, it is... it's just like firefox extensions, all the brilliant functionality *some* people like can be added in, no troubles
<Sionide> Zoffix_, really not sure, i'm just saying it's ok on my machine so i've no idea how to proceed on yours.. sorry
<Zoffix_> Sionide, well, it seems like the script won't even run, because it checks to see if there is /etc/inittab and it is not there =(
<THX-1138> blenda - i might guess that the "alternate install" text mode cd includes the ability to write to hard disk but haven't tried it. (psst, shhh - I use the knoppx cd. - gack don't tell anyone)
<Sionide> Aphex_Twin, it's "Sionide" hehe, if you spell it wrong, it doesn't highlight to me what you've said!
<Zoffix_> I am confused, it has to be somewhere, right?
<Sionide> Zoffix_, i dunno i guess you could copy mine and put it there manually, yourself?? i'm just guessing now..
<carl> hi, i have a toshiba gigabeat s (sync with MTP) did anyone know a program compatible with this playforsure (MTP)
<pike_> is there some other config file for launching getty and such in edgy?
<blenda> THX-1138: maybe i should get my hands on a knoppix cd too :-)
<sproingie> not having an inittab seems like bad news.  init won't run anything if there isn't one, no?
<Zoffix_> Sionide, yeah that would be a decent idea
<Aphex_Twin> Sionide: ah, sorry for that
<mister_roboto> Sionide: that's funny you say that. when you were talking to me earlier you weren't typing any name at all  :)
<THX-1138> Aphex_Twin: Do you know a_pha?
<bruenig> !upstart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zoffix_> Sionide, can you paste it? http://sial.org/pbot/
<Aphex_Twin> THX-1138: no. what's that?
<Sionide> mister_roboto, i usually do, but if i've just said something to someone and i say another line, i usually don't bother on the second line but maybe i should
<bruenig> Zoffix_, maybe this has something to do with it? Just a guess http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<THX-1138> blenda - the dvd image has all three install modes for ubuntu. (dvds install faster and the image includes more avail packages )
<_Spire_> THX-1138: What about writing to the hard drive? (I haven't been paying attention) The desktop CD can too.
<Sionide> Zoffix_, so are you not even able to properly boot up at all then or what?
<blenda> THX-1138: too bad i don't have a working dvd burner then :_(
<blenda> THX-1138: but thanks for the hint anyway
<chaosmeika> TheGateKeeper> Well, Im not that familiar with ubuntu, but I wanted to load my G3 with that as an OS instead of the default os9. I burned myself a copy of powerpc for it and went to install, only to run into an error. Is there something that I need to do before installing?
<Zoffix_> Sionide, no, it boots up fine, but in graphical mode, I want it to boot in text mode
<THX-1138> Aphex_Twin: Just someone here yesterday, they wanted help with the assistive applications - low vision.
<_Spire_> chaosmeika: what error?
<Zoffix_> bruno__, hm, yes makes sense, I wonder how do I change it to boot in the text mode now
<Sionide> Zoffix_, ah i see, but i'm wondering *how* can it boot up fine if there is no inittab ?
<Sionide> Zoffix_, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 etc
<_Spire_> Sionide: isn't it a different boot system
<host`> how do I edit the servers/services that start up on boot?
<carl> anyone know how to sync device (mp3 player) with MTP on linux ?
<Sionide> Zoffix_, oh right oops to boot i dunno..
<THX-1138> _Spire_: It can? - i saw a message during boot that said not initialising mount" - couldn't convince it later to see and cp fles to a second drie.
<pike_> host`: if you look in /etc/init.d/ those are the scripts that run. you can sudo update-rc.d -f scriptname remove  or i think there are front ends for that
<_Spire_> THX-1138: it should... just go to the terminal and 'sudo mount /dev/hdwhatever'
<Zoffix_> Sionide, hehe, I know of that, I just need to reboot the X without rebooting the whole system, it seems that the reason why I can't find inittab is because of that Upstart thing, I'm reading now :)
<pike_> host`: removing only removes the sym links in the rc.d directories under /etc/ you can still run the script manually like sudo /etc/init.d/scripname start
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - Will do.
<host`> thanks pike_
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: first off I am never used mac stuff so beware of anything I say, however sounds like the same problem windows users have, you need to repartition your disc to accept linux, I would recommend resizing first before going the whole distance removing your old partition
<Sionide> Zoffix_, awesome, good thinking from bruenig then
<_Spire_> THX-1138: although you should unmount before you install - there's a bug in the installer that makes it crash if a partition is mounted before it starts (at least for me, they might have fixed it now)
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - What limits does the terminal impose on filename length?
<Aphex_Twin> do you need to reboot the computer to get nautilus to load plugins?
<edgarin> Hi I have a problem with the ubuntu 6.06 and my skype, when i try to call in skype show a error: Problem with sound device, ideas????
<_Spire_> THX-1138: I'm not sure, though it's plenty long (like 255 characters or something around that)
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: I would imagine that the gparted livecd may be of use here
<Sionide> edgarin, kill skype, kill anything else which might be using the soundcard, go to a terminal, type "killall esd" then "esd" you should hear some beeps, then run skype and try phoning someone -- that works for me
<Sionide> edgarin, OR download the Skype Beta .deb file and I think that works better :)
<thatGuy_>  hey
<edgarin> ok
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: assuming I am not complete rubbish
<thatGuy_> is there someone in here that can find what the last thing i said in here was?
<thatGuy_> please
<pike_> edgarin: i use ekiga as an alternative to skype works very well and is open but i know alot of people need skype
<reverie> Heya guys.
<thatGuy_> its a command that i want to save
<jrib> thatGuy_: "hey"
<thatGuy_> hey
<thatGuy_> lol
<thatGuy_> no
<thatGuy_> about an hour ago
<reverie> I finally got my motherboard to post.
<Sionide> pike_, does ekiga connect to the skype network?
<THX-1138> _Spire_ "cp /media/sda1/linux_fresh/gstreamer0.8-esd_0.8.12-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  /home/bill/Desktop " created an error. - bad spelling maybe?
<thatGuy_> starts with "sudo"
<pike_> Sionide: nope thats the problem skype is closed
<pike_> :(
<jrib> thatGuy_: sudo aptitude purge gnome-bin gnome-desktop-data gnome-panel gnome-panel-data gnome-utils gnome-libs-data gnome-control-center nautilus libgnome32 libgnomeui32 libgnomesupport0 gnome-session libgnorba27 libglade-gnome0 gnomp3
<Sionide> pike_, well skype wins then...
<thatGuy_> yes!  thanks
<Sionide> *shrug*
* reverie slaps Aphex_Twin with a Bucephalus Bouncing ball..
<Sionide> pike_, it's the way of the world :(
<_Spire_> THX-1138: wait, are you running the livecd right now?
<thatGuy_> it actually got rid of gnome
<thatGuy_> now to re-install and see if that fixes the problem
<haffe> Does anyone here have any experiience with suspend2 or is there an alternate way to get my nforce2 motherboard to do hibernate?
<THX-1138> _Spire_ no, - my first halting steps at bash scripting.
<_Spire_> THX-1138: Oh, ok. That should work. What's the error?
* Aphex_Twin will make reverie listen to techno tetris over and over again
<revolutionskate> I am having a problem with configuring my NVidia drivers with dapper... I have the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common packages installed.  Then I ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and restart and the nvidia driver is not being loaded
<khaije1> anyone one know if the edgy release will support xen-style virtualization as a guest?
<khaije1> or would it need the usual patch...
<CoolCubix> Aphex_Twin, you windowlicker ? ^^
<THX-1138> _Spire_  - nvm - likely a spelling error. how would i dpk -i install everything in a directory?
<_Spire_> THX-1138: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<THX-1138> s/dpk/dpkg/g
<chaosmeika> TheGateKeeper>ok, ill looking into the gparted ubuntu install and see if that is a better solution than using the powerpc version
<rahmiel> Setting up filesharing in my network.. I can access all the windows machines and files, but when a windows user tries to access my machine and files it prompts them for a login. My normal login doesn't work nor does a new user I setup. What am I missing?
<chaosmeika> TheGateKeeper>thanks for the assistance.
<Aphex_Twin> is there a (lightweight) text editor out there that can perform automatic code indenting and highliting? (the indenting is more important)
<gksudo> Hello, is there a way to remove all gnome apps? Is removing libgtk a way to do so?
<THX-1138> _Spire_ will it install them in the required order. resolve dependencies?
<erider> Aphex_Twin:  nano
<_Spire_> THX-1138: I'm not sure about in the required order - it just installs them in some order
<bulio|> is there a command-line program that automatically tags music?
<pike_> gksudo: thats the only way i know to do it. remove a popular dependancy
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: gparted livecd just has a partitioner on it, you will still need your powerpc ubuntu install disc
<SAM_theman> who here has xmms?
<SAM_theman> installed..
<jrib> SAM_theman: probably a lot of people
<_Spire_> THX-1138: if you want to resolve dependencies, that's what apt-get/aptitude was build for
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: gparted livecd is just a tool
<bulio|> no one?
<Aphex_Twin> erider: this only indents while the text is being written, but is there an editor that can indent ugly code?
<SAM_theman> well i am having a problem with the equalizer
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - so i could alpabetise/rename them?
<SAM_theman> it dosn't work
<_Spire_> THX-1138: *built
<jrib> bulio|: id3v2 comes up in a search
<erider> Aphex_Twin: have you tried vim
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - Okay i'll play with aptitude.
<Aphex_Twin> erider: It frightenes me
<_Spire_> THX-1138: I'm not too sure... but you could try alphabatising them. btw, what are you trying to install?
<rahmiel> Setting up filesharing in my network.. I can access all the windows machines and files, but when a windows user tries to access my machine and files it prompts them for a login. My normal login doesn't work nor does a new user I setup. What am I missing?
<pike_> Aphex_Twin: vim with syntax on is a joy :)
<THX-1138> _Spire_  xcompmgr - beryl gives me vertigo.
<_Spire_> THX-1138: be sure to read it's manpage
<_Spire_> THX-1138: xcompmgr? that should be a sime
<_Spire_> THX-1138: *simple "sudo aptitude install xcompmgr"
<chaosmeika> TheGateKeeper> ah ok. Is that tool located on the ubuntu website? If not, Ill do a search, but I wanted to know before hand...
<bsnider> is there a way to change gnome's color scheme?
<THX-1138> _Spire_: I will need to point it at a directory.
<Aphex_Twin> erider, pike_: the opportunity costs of learning vim outweigh the bulkiness of Eclipse (for Java at least)
<_Spire_> THX-1138: why?
<erider> Aphex_Twin: its not that bad try vimtutor
<jrib> bsnider: you can use a different theme
<THX-1138> _Spire_ The packages are local. - xcompmgr isn't on a single repository.
<bsnider> jrib: is that the only way?
<jrib> bsnider: that's the only way I know of
<_Spire_> THX-1138: it isn't? have you enabled universe? it should be there, unless you're using something predating dapper
<w30> Aphex_Twin, there are editors or whatever you call them for writing code and keeping your indenting neat and consistant, check Google I suppose?
<erider> Aphex_Twin: go to your command line and type: vimtutor
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<_Spire_> THX-1138: and besides, xcompmgr is a single package.
<chaosmeika> TheGateKeeper> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> chaosmeika: np :-) hope it all works out ok
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - Yes, it is a single package and a very cool one. - the supporting apps for composite are difficult to sync.
<SuperMiguel> any one know how to write basic on ubuntu?
<_Spire_> THX-1138: that's strange... xcompmgr doesn't _have_ supporting apps when I installed it
<THX-1138> _Spire_ - Many Thanks :) - I have learned something.
<_Spire_> THX-1138: one more question - what does xcompmgr want when you install it?
<THX-1138> _Spire_ Can i show you? - will "/xompmgr/ls > xcompmgr.txt be postable?
<THX-1138> pastebin
<_Spire_> whoops
<host`> crappy
<SuperMiguel> there is any program that will allow me to write basic?
<kiersie> how can i put an img-file on floppy?
<BrunoUV> hey.. can some1 tell me how i can split a file into small files with .rar extension???
<host`> I have a little box open in the bottom right of my screen saying "Warning" and telling me that azureus didn't shut down right, and when I click hide it doesn't go away
<SuperMiguel> any basic ompiler?
<_Spire_> SuperMiguel: try freebasic
<concept10> can I update to eft from breezy without many problems?
<K^Holtz> i have a 320MB file that i need to be around 200.. how can i compress that with ubuntu? its a video file
<pike_> host`: only way ive been able to remove it is closing azureus.  one of the reasons i use ktorrent now
<fulld> i'm trying to install dapper on a 2001 dell, and it freezes at the X splash screen - any ideas on this?
<ciphernemo> Is there any easier way to remove directories without rm'ing the files inside and then rmdir the dir itself (no gui solutions please)?
<i_m_meen> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<SuperMiguel> !basic
<Flannel> ciphernemo: -rf flags
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ciphernemo: just be careful ;)
<host`> pike_: I closed it
<K^Holtz> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Camus_SoNiCo> Hello, I've a doubt with evolution, can someone help me?
<ciphernemo> Flannel: -rf flags on which command, rm?
<Flannel> ciphernemo: correct
<ciphernemo> Flannel: ok, thx! :)
<host`> it's still there
<_Spire_> chaosmeika: couldn't you 'mv directory/* . && rmdir directory/'?
<pike_> host`: if that doesn work maybe type pkill java or killall java etc
<Zoffix_> Hm, the only relevant information I found for Upstart is """Your existing /etc/inittab should be a useful guide.""" for some reason it does not exist for me =( can someone paste that file, I'll try to put it manually (someone with Ubuntu 6.10 preferably), Thanks in advance
<ciphernemo> Flannel: I'd ask ##kernel or #linux-kernel, but those channels are pretty much dead for users
<i_m_meen> !ro
<ubotu> ro is Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<K^Holtz> i'm sorry, i dont mean to rush, but i kinda need an answer quickly.. how can i compress my 350MB video file to around 200 on ubuntu?
<Flannel> Zoffix_: #ubuntu+1 for Edgy support
<pike_> K^Holtz: what format?
<_Spire_> host`: or almost guaranteed, kill -9 `pidof java`
<K^Holtz> pike_: avi
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pike_> K^Holtz: im not sure how effective compression would be on a divx file i guess you could tar cfzv file.tar.gz target.avi
<i_m_meen> testing ubotu romanian support
<i_m_meen> !ro
<ubotu> ro is Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<pike_> K^Holtz: well not tar since its one file
<THX-1138> Hi Flannel
<jokoon> Prout whoops, sorry
<Flannel> THX-1138: Howdy
<pike_> K^Holtz: gzip but wont give you much
<K^Holtz> pike_: i basically have to put it on a flash drive to xfer it to my other computer.. but my flash drive is only 256MB
<howieson26> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<THX-1138> Flannel - first it was your mention of the command line last week. then irssi. yesterday spent bash scripting - it rocks and it's all your fualt. - lol
<pike_> K^Holtz: take a look at some file splitting progs like gfslicer and such
<K^Holtz> pike_: ok, thanks
<Zoffix_> Sionide, are you still here? Can you please paste me that file? #ubuntu+1 seems to be dead for now
<i_m_meen> ubotu: ro > me
<i_m_meen> ubotu: ro > i_m_meen
<matju> Question - is pwc.ko (for Logitech/Philips USB cameras) working on Ubuntu/PPC ? I'm trying to troubleshoot why it's printing a certain strange error message...
<THX-1138> Flannel - still looking for spell czecking though
<reverie> Aphex_Twin, pour me an analogue bubblebath please
<SuperMiguel> does any one know a basic compiler for linux?
<i_m_meen> gambas
<ciphernemo> Flannel is the man :) I love rm -rf, just have to be careful not to hit enter too quickly by accident :)
<i_m_meen> SuperMiguel: gambas
<deanz> have a problem with my installation... can anyone help?
<Zarephath> anyone tell me how to get libslang-dev? I assume it is part of another package?
<ubuntuJFP> Hi all, I get LiveCD working fine on m/b ASUS P5GD1 but after hd install, reboot freezes while mounting root partition. Hlp Plse!
<w30> Aphex_Twin, check out this coding editor with various code indentations, perl C, etc. It's in the synaptic repos as fte-console
<deanz> need advice on installation error... the GUI system doesn't initiate... was unable to load ubuntu... can anyone help?
<dfgas> how do i get xdmcp working?
<denflo292> Hello.
<pike_> deanz: whats the error someone here probably can
<THX-1138> ubuntuJFP: Does it freeze on the message "configuring network devices"? - anyway CTRL+C will halt most nettlesome troubles on boot.
<deanz> there is no error... it just says unable to load GUI... linux is foreign to me... so I depend on GUI installations for the moment
<pike_> deanz: youre unable to load the livecd or is this after the install to hard disk?
<THX-1138> deanz - have you seen this link?
<THX-1138> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<denflo292> I am coming here because I read that the Linksys USB Adaptator wusb54g is known to have problems being installed under Ubuntu. Does anyone have experience with this type of problem ?
<Aphex_Twin> thanks, w30
<deanz> unable to load the livecd
<ubuntuJFP> THX-1138 Not on NIC part. I read a few pbs about a modprobe it821x to insert...
<THX-1138> deanz: Ok, someone else knows better what tot do.
<pike_> deanz: easiest thing might be to use the alternate install cd from ubuntu.com
<asdqweasd> make
<xen> hey
<THX-1138> ubuntuJFP: Ok. - I have Ralink. - reformatted - (didn't know the secret salute CTRL+C
<xen> azureus is hidden, without a tray icon, how can I bring it up?
<erider> Aphex_Twin: go to your command line and type: vimtutor
<erider> do anyone have both 32bit and 64bit libraries running on there system
<deanz> pike -- where can i find the alternate cd install?
<deanz> pike -- i am on the website now
<SAM_theman> xen u using it ?? me 2
<SAM_theman> I am trying to find it !!
<dings_> How ban an ida is it to install gallery2 from debian on an ubuntu system?
<xen> SAM_theman I'm trying to use it... :P  Not very effectively.
<dings_> s/ban/bad
<SAM_theman> just open your terminal and type az....
<pike_> deanz: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso basically click download location and scroll down page for a link
<SAM_theman> and it pops up ::p
<deanz> kewl... thanks so much... i hear ubuntu is the best out there... and I want to try it bad
<pike_> deanz: np good luck
<b03nto> is there update notifications for fluxbuntu ?
<ubuntuJFP> THX-1138: Ctrl-C once "frozen" on waiting for root partition doesnot allow any keyboard input. I thin I need to modprobe the right module it8212.ko somwhere (what the LiveCD does well in fact..)
<james_uk> hey, can anybody help me with a simple evolution problem?
<SV452> hi all
<s1`_> is there a source for newer versions of gaim for Dapper?
<SV452> how do one make a dummy package ???
<THX-1138> ubuntuJFP: I won't be much help with this. - using wireless. i setup a fixed ip address and disabled dhcp.
<siloe> Hi, have sucess network two PCs. What way to directory  for acess by others software ???
<meatface> Howdy all!
<slimemonkey> Anyone recommend any java compilers and/or IDEs for ubuntu?
<cherubiel> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dings_> Could someone tell me if there is a reason for ubuntu's gallery2 to depend on mysql without postgres as an alternative?
<siloe> Hi, have sucess network two PCs. What way to directory  for acess by others software ???
<LSD`> if you specify a proxy server during installation, does that get stored anywhere? If so, where?
<JDahl> slimemonkey, Eclipse is a fairly advanced IDE
<meatface> Does anyone know if the sound driver is loaded before you login, or after?
<LSD`> siloe: samba
<dyn-afk_> before meatface
<ubuntuJFP> THX-1138: Thks in any case, but I am not on a network pb but a boot partition/controller driver recognition.. anyone else ?
<cherubiel> !samba > siloe
<slimemonkey> JDahl: thx
<dyn-afk_> the login screen produces a sound when it's done loading
<meatface> What could happen after the login prompt to cause a conflict with the sound driver and freeze the gui?
<Alakazam_> nothing
<Alakazam_> tail /var/log/messages
<Alakazam_> do that.
<erik__> bonjour
<WebDawg> wow
<erik__> uiuiui
<erik__> miauuu
<WebDawg> 988 people an no ops
<WebDawg> heh
<meatface> dyn-afk, I realize that their is a sound before the promt, but I was thinking along the lines of a video driver. When you boot video is working but the os loads its video driver. So I was wondering if there was a possibility of this sort of thing with sound.
<FRET> hey all
<meatface> hey
<FRET> what is the command to get my ubuntu-version?
<FRET> II#m not talking about uname...
<dyn-afk_> there's a difference with video since there is a framebuffer
<egypt> FRET cat /etc/issue
<FRET> egypt, thx
<slimemonkey> does eclipse come with its own compiler?
<b03nto> FRET: or lsb_release -a
<siloe> Please!!! What common way, the system put "the shared directory" ???
<boink> siloe: didn't understand your question
<graveson> what tool can i use to extract audio to mp3 files - sound juicer does not seem to extract tom mp3
<ruff|away> siloe, system / administration / shared folders
<LSD`> graveson: grip + lame
<SV452> hmmm - dummy packages anyone ?
<b03nto> is there update notifications for fluxbuntu ?
<FRET> b03nto, thx
<youser> hey could anyone here help me with amsn on dapper?
<egypt> youser what is your doubt ?
<youser> well when i go to open amsn .95 it shows up on my panel  "starting amsn' but no window how up then it suddenly closes off the panel
<youser> whoops
<egypt> hm
<egypt> try this... &amsn
<egypt> at terminal
<youser> when i go to open amsn theres no window  it just shows up in the panel as 'sarting amsn"
<egypt> or checkout some register files gedit /cd/etc/fstab
<Peisistratos> hello everyone
<ruff|away> youser, have you got tcl/tk installed?
<ruff|away> hello Peisistratos
<youser> &amsn told me & was syntax error near unexpected token
<Zoffix> Hi, my system is missing /etc/inittab does anybody know how I can change the boot mode from graphical to text in this case?
<Peisistratos> will someone tell me if I can run ubuntu on an pc based on E6600 Intel CPU?
<slimemonkey> how do i chekc whether or not i already have jdk (java) installed?
<ProN00b> Peisistratos, how many megahurts does it have ?
<marshall> does anybody have a .deb of any banshee plugins?
<Peisistratos> well, it's 2,6GHz 64-bit
<youser> egypt my ftsb came  up empty
<ruff|away> slimemonkey, dpkg -l packagename
<marshall> ProN00b, lol megahurts
<Hallibutorn1> http://www.ratemytumor.com/
<Hallibutorn1> hello
<Hallibutorn1> marshall
<marshall> ProN00b, its megahertz
<Peisistratos> but all the releases on its site only mention AMD support
<slimemonkey> ruff|away; thx
<tgelter> how can I get gtkpod to load video files to my ipod 5g?
<marshall> Hallibutorn1, yeah?
<ProN00b> marshall, wrong, its megahurts
<Peisistratos> hehe
<youser> i dont get it man amsn worked fine on breezy but wheni upgraded to dapper it now wont open
<marshall> ProN00b, why megahurts
<Hallibutorn1> you marshall please stop
<Zoffix> marshall: yeah it's megahurts what are you talking about? =)
<dyn-afk> Intel has only 1 64 bit processor and that's the itanium2
<ProN00b> marshall, because it hurts mega that other people have more than me
<dyn-afk> all the others are 32 bit
<marshall> ProN00b, o
<ProN00b> Peisistratos, why shouldn't it run ?
<dyn-afk> some of them have 64 bit extensions so they can do some 64 bit stuff
<marshall> does anybody have a .deb of any banshee plugins?
<Hallibutorn1> http://www.ratemytumor.com/
<Peisistratos> so, what release do I download? x32 Intel?
<silox> how do i configure xorg.conf and nvidia to twinview the screen on my TV? I have already 2 screens (only one enabled), i have a Dell Inspiron 8100 Laptop
<youser> anyone knwo how to fix amsn?
<Materazzi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dyn-afk> <Peisistratos> but all the releases on its site only mention AMD support << that's because AMD64 is the same as what Intel uses in most of it's processors like the Core 2 Duo
<ruff|away> youser, have you got tcl/tk already installed?
<Peisistratos> oh ok dyn-afk
<dyn-afk> AMD came up with the idea in the first place
<youser> how do i know if i do?
<dyn-afk> so the AMD64 Ubuntu version should work on both AMD and Intel processors that support it
<Peisistratos> I getit
<dyn-afk> like the Core 2 Duo
<Samuli^> dyn-afk, yeah.
<ruff|away> youser, go to synaptic and check it yourself
<dyn-afk> but mind you, those processors aren't 64 bit
<dyn-afk> they just have the ability to run 64 bit software
<Samuli^> core 2 duo is 64bit.
<dyn-afk> big difference
<Peisistratos> thanks man...yeah, they have 64-bit extensions
<cherubiel> youser, ltrace amsn
<dyn-afk> no, the core 2 duo is 32 bit
<ProN00b> Peisistratos, you are still better of with a x86 because it can run more proprietary software
<harisund> How do I download the source for the iptables package? Is there an apt-get for downloading the sources? Is there a deb entry I have to add?
<dyn-afk> it has 64 bit extensions (that's what AMD64 means)
<b03nto> is there any cli command to see if i need to upgrade something..?
<Samuli^> dyn-afk, do you really want to start an argue about semantics?
<dyn-afk> it's like a half implementation of 64 bit
<ProN00b> Peisistratos, like flash and nvidia drivers
<LSD`> b03nto: apt-get update maybe
<cherubiel> b03nto, apt-get upgrade?
<b03nto> is there any cli command to see if i need to update something..?
<Peisistratos> ok guys...thnx 4 the help...
<Peisistratos> I'm on board with x86
<cherubiel> b03nto, update is for updating your indexes
<harisund> b03nto, first do apt-get update, then do apt-get upgrade
<slimemonkey> is it possible to install jdk without downloading self extracting files? i.e. can i do it through repositories....?
<LSD`> dyn-afk: I'm pretty sure C2D has EMT64
<cherubiel> slimemonkey, apt-get install sun-java*
<b03nto> im looking a replacement for gnome update notifications, couse im using fluxbox
<Samuli^> LSD`, it does.
<xav> oh crap forums are still down
<dyn-afk> but the 32 bit version of ubuntu is better, like ProN00b already said: there's more software for it then for the 64 bit version
<slimemonkey> cherubiel: oh! that looks easy enough, thanks
<dyn-afk> same goes for windowsxp
<harisund> How do I download the source for the iptables package? Is there an apt-get for downloading the sources? Is there a deb entry I have to add?
<youser> odd i never needed nor heard f tcl/tk before
<dyn-afk> LSD` that's the same as AMD64 ;)
<ruff|away> youser, amsn needs tcl/tk
<youser> i see
<LSD`> dyn-afk: There used to be a two instruction difference between AMD64 and EMT64, not sure if that's still the case tho
<cherubiel> youser, apt-get install tck
<xav> harisund, yes it's just deb-src instead of deb in sources.list
<cherubiel> youser, apt-get install tk
<dyn-afk> It was designed by Advanced Micro Devices, which markets it under the name AMD64. This architecture has also been adopted under the names EM64T, IA-32e, and Intel64[1]  by Intel.
<youser> i would have thogh t if it worked in breezy it would have camewith dapper upgrade enabled
<xav> harisund, then apt-get source foo
<cherubiel> youser, apt-get install tcl tk
<harisund> xav oh .. that makes it convenient... thanks !
<harisund> xav where do the sources get installed? I mean in which directory?
<xav> current one
<xav> so create one before
<cherubiel> youser, what does ltrace amsn give ?
<xav> and run apt-get source in it
<youser> what does what/
<dyn-afk> iptables is already installed in Ubuntu if I'n not mistaken
<youser> ahh one sec
<harisund> dyn-afk, iptables is installed. I want the source.
<dyn-afk> you just need to set it up
<Psychobudgie> youser,  if you are going to install amsn, I'd wait till the forums are back up
<dyn-afk> ok, that's different :P
<cherubiel> youser, type "ltrace amsn" and paste the results in a pastebin
<tgelter> in this webpage (http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/initial-linux-support-for-the-5g-video-ipod-video-sync-using-gtkpod-libgpod) it says to apply a patch that can be downloaded there...to run a patch, do I just make it +x and try to run it in the same directory as the files it is supposed to modify?
<youser> ltrace: Can't open ELF file "/usr/bin/amsn"
<harisund> ok thanks xav..
<Psychobudgie> youser, theres an alternative source which will provide the latest version of TCL along with AMSN which will enable anti aliasing fonts along with other things
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me why ubuntu dosen't see the full 256mb of ram on my geforce fx 5500?
<Psychobudgie> youser,  theres a thread on the official forum that documents what to do
* w30 pasted my inittab on pastbin (dapper)
<cherubiel> youser, do you see the binary at /usr/bin ?
<xav> tgelter, you need to get the sources, then apply the patch using patch, then compile the program
<ProN00b> cute_bettong, how much does it see ?
<friendzis> would ubuntu work on 200mhz and 64mb ram?
<cute_bettong> im not sure ProN00b but my game reports only 128
<xav> friendzis, I wouldn't try ubuntu gnome desktop on that
<w30> just cut and paste that to a file anc name it inittab
<youser> yeah the file is in usr/bin
<cute_bettong> is there a way to quiry the card to see?
<youser> its a sh file
<ruff|away> friendzis, not with gnome
<xav> friendzis, a simple window manager could maybe run
<ProN00b> friendzis, maybe xubuntu, but i wouldn't bet on it
<ruff|away> friendzis, try fluxbuntu :D
<friendzis> so i shouldn't even try it?
<xav> yep
<b03nto> friendzis: what about fluxbuntu, xubuntu still heavy...
<xav> friendzis, try a simple window manager
<Gabby_Hayes> friendzis  .. if you use that system, try to have two HDs .. and a swap on each HD ... helps your system
<ruff|away> openbox is very lightweight
<gandolfthewizar1> hi
<youser> E: Release 'tk' for 'tcl' was not found
<xav> friendzis, there are plenty of them. fluxbox is just one, some others are even lighter
<Zarephath> I get this error message with subversion: svn: Can't make directory 'libsynce': No such file or directory  anyone tell me what is up?
<ruff|away> youser, tcl8.5
<NAuthorious> newbie having problems with getting his internet connection up and running under drapper drake
<ruff|away> youser, tk8.5
<gandolfthewizar1> looking for help with java
<youser> cani apt-get those?
<Ropechoborra> Wich is the command to upgrade to edgy ?
<friendzis> i see
<ruff|away> Ropechoborra, update-manager -c -d
<b03nto> xav: what xav, i need something lighter too..
<friendzis> this pc works quite fine under win 98
<ruff|away> youser, u'd better do that from within synaptic
* w30 sees twm in the repositories in Synaptic, maybe thats too light.
<Zarephath> Ropechoborra: You will have to edit your repos first..then sudo apt-get distupgrade
<xav> b03nto, lighter than what ?
<b03nto> lighter than xubuntu...
<xav> b03nto, you could start trying fluxbox
<b03nto> nicer than fluxbox...
<marshall> does anybody happen to have the rezlooks .deb lying around?
<Ropechoborra> Zarephath it says invalid operation
<ruff|away> Ropechoborra, alt+f2 then type in there gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<Zarephath> rff|away: Really...update manager can do it too?
<youser> hmm theyre both istalled
<Gabby_Hayes> friendzis  .. I have had a linux system on a 133 with 64Mb of ram  working at one time  (RH)
<ruff|away> icewm is a nice alternative too
<xav> b03nto, nicer in which area?
<slimemonkey> what is the difference between the synaptic package manager, aptitude, and apt-get, other than just the interfaces?
<youser> so i have tcl/tk installed but no amsn
<Zarephath> Ropechoborra: Did you change where your repositories are pointed? try ruff|away suggestion
<ruff|away> Zarephath, yep yep.. i've updated to edgy yesterday :D
<Ropechoborra> Ok
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<cherubiel> youser, you haven't installed it??
<agent> is having a kernel tagged #2 smp in /proc/version normal if one is without smp? don't remember this in dapper
<youser> installed what?
<b03nto> it has something like gnome-update-notifications
<cherubiel> youser, amsn?
<xav> b03nto, anyway, it's very easy to try plenty of window manager. just install them, and choose the one you want in the login manager
<Zarephath> ruff|away: Kewl thanks...only knew the command line way until now..heh
<youser> yes
<youser> i have amsninstalled
<Ropechoborra> ruff|away can i upgrade wile im using the pc ?
<friendzis> Gabby_Hayes and it's better than win?
<youser> i evenuninstalled and reinstalled
<ruff|away> Ropechoborra, yep
<Gabby_Hayes> friendzis  .. it was better than any M$  product, yes
<Zarephath> ruff|away: Do you know if edgy will support syncing to PocketPC with Mobile 5 OS?
<ruff|away> Zarephath, i've had problems with nautilus when i tried to update into edgy by changin' the sources.list
<cherubiel> friendzis, whats your need dude?
<xav> b03nto, you could try enlightenment, openbox, icewm, fvwm, windowmaker, wmii
<ruff|away> Zarephath, yep prolly yes
<cherubiel> friendzis, try wmaker - amazingly light, low memory footprint
* Zarephath is off to see if edgy will support his pocketpc
<ruff|away> windowmaker is crap
<friendzis> cherubiel some1 said that ubuntu is quite good thing
<ruff|away> lol
<xav> ruff|away, why ?
<youser> ubuntu kicks ass
<ruff|away> too outdated
<ruff|away> try something newer
<youser> ive been off windows for about a month now
<xav> ruff|away, the look is quite bad, but it's quite interesting
<dfgas> how do i change my hostname?
<cherubiel> ruff|away, waht are you on now??
<ruff|away> gnome
<LSD`> youser: could have fooled me :P
<dyn-afk> <Zarephath> ruff|away: Do you know if edgy will support syncing to PocketPC with Mobile 5 OS? << prolly not
<ruff|away> got to love the gnome thingy :D
<youser> lol
<gandolfthewizar1> how do i install jave run time for linux
<xav> ruff|away, there are great ideas in wmaker
<dyn-afk> wm5 is limited to syncing with activesync and outlook on windows
<b03nto> thanks xav, do you know how to see what i need to update from cli, something like gnome-update-notifications..?
<youser> i hope ubuntuforums is back up soon
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1, apt-get install sun-java-jre
<friendzis> ok thanks for help :]  going to bed ;] 
<w30> agent, same here. I don't know if there is bloat with that or not. I suppose how much extra computer you have (cpu, memory, hard drive) matters whether you want it or not. My install works fine though.
<xav> b03nto, well, I just update on cli like you said, I don't need something like gnome-update-notifications
<ruff|away> xav, i like openbox better :)
<slimemonkey> gandolfthewizar1 check in the synaptic manager for sun-java-jre, apt-get works too
<xav> b03nto, ie run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and that's it
<LSD`> speaking of edgy, is it possible to go from 6.06 -> 6.10 just by changing your sources list?
<agent> w30: smp = support for 2 or more processors
<gandolfthewizar1> do i open ter and do that
<slimemonkey> i, only recently, switched entirely to dapper..should i update to edgy?
<ruff|away> LSD`, u'd better do a update-manager -c -d
<b03nto> xav, yeah but i dont want to update all the stuff.. i have very slow net connection
<LSD`> ruff|away: will check that out, thanks
<ruff|away> yw
<agent> w30: however, i just found out that by default, all kernels since dapper support smp regardless of whether it's used or not
<frodo> is there a problem if i added ubuntu edgy repositories in dapper ?
<ruffles> frodo, it depends... i tried that and got no luck
<w30> agent, must not hurt much then.
<agent> frodo: yes, you should not use edgy repo in dapper!
<frodo> what happened
<cherubiel> frodo, don't mix two releases..
<frodo> Ok
<ruffles> some package updates appeared and it broke my system after the update was finished
<cherubiel> frodo, what you could try is apt pinning..
<agent> w30: it does not... it's disabled if not used... however, i had though that ubuntu had two version of each kernel, one with smp and one without... that changed in with dapper and i never noticed
<frodo> ill wait the new to upgrade
<xav> cherubiel, I believe you shouldn't mix them
<slimemonkey> what are the new features of edgy over dapper?
<ruffles> edgy is already stable
<slimemonkey> is edgy simply an unstable version of dapper?
<slimemonkey> oh..
<slimemonkey> nvm
<ruffles> slimemonkey, it boots up faster
<slimemonkey> ruffles: anything else?
<gh0zt> sup
<xav> it's still very slow to boot imo
<ruffles> and gnome 2.16 is faster as well
<teekay_> sup?
<jaek> anyone know the name of that utility that uses xtest to emit key presses?
<amonbish> sup?
<StAfZe6> sup?
<xav> like 1 min
<SR`DJ-Bug> looking for a channel that discusses about XChat
<ruffles> SlicerDicer, and some other changes but nothing really impressive
<cherubiel> xav, apt pinning gives a mostly stable system.. atleast i have one! :)
<agent> slimemonkey: search forum for gnome changes :) also new photo manager, etc.
<slimemonkey> how do i check which version of the kernel i have and which version of gnome i have?
<teekay_> you tell me
<gh0zt> you tell me ;)
<xav> it's possible to boot in 30/40 sec using other distro
<amonbish> ?
<slimemonkey> agent: oooh...
<StAfZe6> fun
<ruffles> slimemonkey, uname -r
<slimemonkey> ruffles: thx
<slimemonkey> ruffles: thats kernel edition?
<slimemonkey> ruffles: err... verison?
<SR`DJ-Bug> looking for a channel that discusses about XChat
<ruffles> uname -r gives you your kernel version
<agent> slimemonkey: your kernel version
<b03nto> can i use something like apt-get -t edgy install <package> if i want something from edgy repo
<nicolas> ,,
<agent> SR`DJ-Bug: #xchat - duh? :)
<slimemonkey> ruffles: ok cool but you mentioned something about gnome 2.6 being faster? how do i check my gnome version?
<xav> b03nto, again, you shouldn't mix the two
<nicolas> hi everybody
<ruffles> slimemonkey, if you're runnin' dapper you got 2.14
<xav> b03nto, that's what backports are for
<ruffles> slimemonkey, system / about gnome
<slimemonkey> ruffles: ok..is there a way to up[date though?
<ruffles> slimemonkey, only if you update into edgy
<xav> b03nto, you need to recompile the newer programs against your system
<slimemonkey> ruffles; ok thx
<cherubiel> b03nto: apt pinning,
<nicolas> i got a serious prob with key config so,ebody please help
<agent> slimemonkey: gnome-about for gnome version
<cherubiel> xav: http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<slimemonkey> agent: ok
<nicolas> a insted of q
<b03nto> cherubiel, yes something like that
<agent> slimemonkey: or click system -> about gnome :)
<nicolas> , insted of m
<cherubiel> b03nto: it works.
<slimemonkey> agent: ok got it. 2.14..(with dapper)
<agent> slimemonkey: 2.16.1 with edgy (so far)
<ruffles> slimemonkey, to update to edgy: alt+f2 / gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<cherubiel> the ozzman cometh :)
<slimemonkey> when upgrading the distro to edgy...will i need to refrain from using my comp?
<acc3ss> Does anybody know how to set up my network after installing?
<sinizzl> hello
<agent> ruffles: better to give out the official upgrade wiki
<slimemonkey> ruffles: when upgrading my distro...can i still work?
<ruffles> agent, i dunno it though
<jrib> slimemonkey: only to resume it when it breaks :)  But yeah you can use other stuff while you upgrade
<ruffles> slimemonkey, yep you can
<agent> slimemonkey: its best not to use your comp... it will be 100cpu once it starts installing :D
<sinizzl> what is the straightest way to install the newest nvidia drivers on edgy eft? the "standard" one is 1.0-8774 but i want the 1.0-9XXX series
<jrib> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gyhu> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<swartz> Anyone know how to stop GNOME from showing mounts on the Desktop?
<agent> ruffles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<agent> slimemonkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<ruffles> agent, thanks :D
<b03nto> cherubiel: thanks for the info, so i just need to create /etc/apt/preferences
<cherubiel> b03nto: yes.
<dyn-afk> swartz you need to open gconf (which you can do wilt alt-f2 and then type gconf)
<acc3ss> I used the alternate CD to install Ubuntu, and at the time my computer wasn't connected to the internet so I selected "set up network at a later time". How should I go about configuring it now?
<agent> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cherubiel> b03nto: and follow the usage pattern
<Clarrisa> I have SSL working great with apache, but I need a good HowTo on the easiest way to add password authentication to it.  Have any good ones you can point me to?
<swartz> I'm there.
<eracc> Hmmm, is there a network install option for *buntu that runs over the internet from repositories? FWIW, that is how I installed most of my Mandriva systems and want to do the same with xubuntu, et al.
<dyn-afk> when gconf is open go to apps > nautilus > desktop and unmark "volumes visable"
<jrib> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<swartz> Sweet!  Thanks, bro!
<b03nto> okay cherubiel, its good to know this trick...
<agent> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dyn-afk> there is a disadvantage about disabling that function though swartz
<acc3ss> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<swartz> It worked good for Gentoo, what is it?
<dyn-afk> you need to go to places > computer
<xav> b03nto, cherubiel maybe it can work. just be aware it might be problematic, in case something screw up
<swartz> I forgot the path.
<youser> i need wish running for amsn to work right?
<acc3ss> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dyn-afk> if you want to be able to unmount something like an usb drive
<cherubiel> i agree xav its risky,
<eracc> Hmmm, I looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation and didn't see the answer. Guess I will go look again.
<gandolfthewizar1> how do i get java again
<swartz> Nope, Disk Mounter's got that covered.
<Yggdrasil> does anyone know anything about this: Ethernet controller: Sundance Technology Inc: Unknown device 0200 (
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1: apt-get install sun-java*
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, i've had tons of trouble with this card
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1: it grabs *everything*
<gandolfthewizar1> were do type that
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1: open up a terminal or switch to a vc
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, so i bought another one with realtek chipset and vo-l
<jrib> ubotu: tell gandolfthewizar1 about java
<b03nto> dont worry xav, im not gonna use it now, maybe if i get bored :)
<Yggdrasil> ruffles hmm fresh install. its an onboard card. yea i stuck another card in there allready to work on the box but jsut curious.. pice of junk then huh
<youser> what sucks is having to remount your windows hard drive every time you restart ubuntu
<jrib> youser: put it in fstab
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, yep.. its driver only works on specific kernel versions
<jrib> ubotu: tell youser about ntfs
<dyn-afk> <swartz> Nope, Disk Mounter's got that covered. << nice :)
<Yggdrasil> can we mount up ntfs drives ?
<cherubiel> youser: enter it into /etc/fstab
<Yggdrasil> ruffles thank ill just leave it be then.
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, yep
<danny_> IM having problems getting my sansa mp3 player to mount with ubuntu anyone have any ideas? My other external drive mounts fine but not mp3 player
<Yggdrasil> until more is worked out for it.. never heard of it before
<gandolfthewizar1> this is what i get wqhen i do that
<Yggdrasil> ruffles yep to which ?
<Yggdrasil> haha
<gandolfthewizar1> Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/l
<dyn-afk> yggdrasil...hmmz, almost thought you were the server from work
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1: sudo apt-get install sun-java*
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, u can mount ntfs drivers
<ruffles> drives
<Yggdrasil> ahh yea right.. can you mount em r,w ywt ?
<youser> so i just windows the driveinformation and put it inwith the rest of the stuff in my fstab?
<cherubiel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<youser> cucurrently my windows hard drive doesnt show up in there
<cherubiel> youser: yep
<youser> cool
<jrib> danny_: I /think/ (I don't own one) that you can set the sansa to use different modes.  Is it set to act like a usb storage device?
<ruffles> Yggdrasil, well.. u can.. but u'll need some tweaking
<Yggdrasil> ahh last time i checked i was told it was dangerous to do
<danny_> jrib, im not sure ill see if it will let me change the nodes inside it
<danny_> that is how it worked with windows thogh as usb storage device
<firstc520> has anyone here gotten an ATI radeon xpress 200m   3d accell to work for them?
<Normal> When using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, Should I stick with the default video card bus identifier(PCI:7:0:0)? Would changing this somehow fix  me not being able to use my graphics accelerator?
<danny_> jrib, there is a msc and mtp usb mode in the player
<ubuntuJFP> gandolfthewizard: perm denied on lock file : you are not root to remove the 'lock' leftover from a previous dpkg abruptly stopped
<gandolfthewizar1> can't find it
<host`> what's a good media player that supports lots of different formats?
<jrib> danny_: I don't know what those mean so just try the other one :)
<cherubiel> host`: mplayer
<Xal> VLC
<danny_> ok ill play around with that a bit for now, thanks
<jrib> danny_: http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:WDF8mA0HNHUJ:www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235700.html+mount+sansa+ubuntu&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=2 msc is what you want
<gandolfthewizar1> so how do i get read of the lock?
<danny_> ok thanks jrib
<ruffles> VLC rulz!
<ruffles> :D
<Clarrisa> Survey:  What folders do you have in your linux path?
<jrib> danny_: I was thinking of buying one actually, how is it?  Are you satisfied with it?
<ubuntuJFP> gandolfthewizard: su root then rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock to delete the file
<gandolfthewizar1> this is what it tells me
<gandolfthewizar1> albert@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java*
<gandolfthewizar1> Reading package lists... Done
<gandolfthewizar1> Building dependency tree... Done
<gandolfthewizar1> E: Couldn't find package sun-java*
<ronnie> anyone around that can help me out?
<paul0> hi
<ronnie> hello
<paul0> someone is using apt-build in amd64?
<Mercer> gandolf, you can't use wildcards.
<Yggdrasil> so basicly to get ntfs you need to compile a kernel with r.w support huh ?
<ronnie> trying to figure out how to usgrade my system without downloading and burning a new cd
<faisal_d> evening all
<jrib> ubotu: tell ronnie about upgrade
<jrib> ubotu: tell gandolfthewizar1 about paste
<gandolfthewizar1> i have no clue what you are sying lol
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: when someone tells ubotu to tell you something, ubotu should send you a private message with information to help you
<highneko> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hardkaare> has anyone got xen running with winxp as guest?
<ronnie> no message was sent
<hardkaare> I would like to play some games under ubuntu, but wine cant handle them yet
<acc3ss> Some games run on wine.
<acc3ss> I know StarCraft does. =D
<faisal_d> i have dapper installed, and my mouse keeps on disconnecting... i have to unplug it and replug it for it to work, any ideas how to get rid of that?
<cherubiel> gandolfthewizar1: try apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<sredojevics> How great artwork will be for Ubuntu 6.10 release, congrats to all involved!
<cherubiel> hardkaare: use cedega
<youser> noone knows  about my amsn problem huh?
<acc3ss> Does anybody know if I can use my wireless laptop to transfer the internet connection through a cable to my desktop?
<cherubiel> !cegeda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cegeda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faisal_d> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<eracc> For a network install this is all I see <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot> but is not what I want. The other URLS given me by the invocation of !install with ubotu also do not tell me if I can do a network install off an internet repository using a *buntu boot diskette or CD.
<cherubiel> :)
<faisal_d> :)
<youser> i tried crossover office last night
<youser> it fucking sucked
<eracc> So, someone want to take a stab at answering instead of just using the bot? :-)
<youser> halfway through instalation i cancelled it
<faisal_d> youser, you didn't like an application that you didn't try???
<sureshot> hey my kids are watchin please watch the language
<youser> it wanted me to find netscape to install shockwave
<youser> i needed it on mozilla
<youser> said i couldtgo further till i found my netscape plugins
<youser> which i didnt have netscape anywhere
<gandolfthewizar1> still no
<ubuntuJFP> acc3ss: sounds more an IpCop job... I am right ?
<annette> ubuntu en adsl tijdsurfen van hetnet; gaat dit lukken??
<ProN00b> can anyone give me a xorg.conf for nvidia dualscreen ?
<cherubiel> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<acc3ss> I don't know. I just want to connect my other desktop to the internet using my laptop as a wireless receiver, essentially.
<youser> lol
<Hoxzer> how do I ran a program in second x?
<bdf> hm, I've got a weird issue with screen and nucurses and what appears to be utf-8, basically screen is ignoring line characters such as those used in aptitude
<gandolfthewizar1> i had it last night but i forgot what i did to get it
<youser> ahh sorry about the language
<bdf> any ideas?
<hardkaare> cherubiel: are you using it?
<sureshot> eracc hey what up man
<ubuntuJFP> acc3ss: Have a look at ipcop then with all the security issues addressed in Blue interface, Green and Red ones..
<youser> ltrace: Can't open ELF file "/usr/bin/amsn"??
<eracc> Hi sureshot. Trying to find a way to do an internet install of *buntu off a boot CD. :-)
<jrib> eracc: is this what you want? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Netinstall
<deltab> bdf: ignoring?
<acc3ss> ubuntuJFP: Thanks.
<acc3ss> !ipcop
<eracc> jrib, I'll look thanks.,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bdf> deltab: yeah, it repaces them with a weird character
<sureshot> eracc never have done that sorry i wish i could help
<cherubiel> youser: pm ?
<bdf> replaces*
<youser> you never answered me
<cherubiel> youser: are you registersed?
<cherubiel> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<youser> no im not regstered but i willg o do that now
<gandolfthewizar1> i am still getting the same error
<acc3ss> Why refer to it as *buntu?
<cherubiel> youser: you won't get any pms unless you register
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: which error?
<youser> u pmed me first and said hey?
<pippijn> hi all
<gandolfthewizar1> can't find the java files
<gandolfthewizar1> when i go and get apt
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: have you enabled multiverse?
<freddybidouille> salut
<freddybidouille> tout le monde
<freddybidouille> en forme?
<jrib> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Normal> I had 1152x768 last night(my native's 1440x900, but i'll take any widescreen res), but when I rebooted, it's back to 1024x768..What do I do?
<jaux> hi, could anyone help me about my "GWGET"?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<youser>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<faisal_d> Normal, did you modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<pippijn> my broadcom network card can't seem to connect to the network
<paul0> libsdl1.2-dev: Depends: libsdl1.2debian (= 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2) but 1.2.10-3ubuntu1 is to be installed
<paul0> how do i fix that?
<Normal> Last night(to get the widescreen res), but not since(until just now trying to fix it)
<pippijn> I gave it its ip, gateway, subnet mask and everything
<pippijn> it just doesn'T connect
<Jowi> paul0: you have conflicting sourses in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pippijn> suse does th esame thing
<pippijn> debian too
<Gabby_Hayes> gandolfthewizar1  ..  look at   http://ubuntu.guide.org/wiki/Dapper    for help with java and other things
<pippijn> but in gentoo it works
<pippijn> strangely
<Flannel> !tell gandolfthewizar1 about java
<pippijn> even from the standard livecd
<jrib> paul0: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<faisal_d> Normal, can you check your config file if it does contains the correct res?
<gandolfthewizar1> ok i think i have it now sorry i ws half asleep yesterday when i tryed to  get that
<youser> lol  think imr egistered now
<susi_> HI all
<jaux> I can't make GWGET work, it always gives me error msg "ERROR: unknown error", could anyone help me about that?
<Jowi> youser: yes you are
<youser> thanks :)
<paul0> jrib: http://rafb.net/paste/results/LKd1Mx72.html
<jrib> jaux: what command are you issuing?
<TripleC> hi there. can I use XGl / compiz with an nvidia FX5200 chip?
<youser> maybe now i can get help gettingmy msn working
<youser> lol
<Flannel> TripleC: probably.  #ubuntu-xgl
<TripleC> need a new, cheap and simple vga card
<paul0> jrib: i've tried to get the libsdl from edgy repository, got the same error
<TripleC> Flannel: thx
<faisal_d> anybody had problems with USB mice that keep disconnecting?
<jrib> paul0: remove the edgy repo that is bound to cause problems
<Normal> The only display options I have in my xorg.conf are 1440x900 and 1152x768
<anon32> synaptic reports WINE as being a 8.8MB download, is something wrong with my head? that doesn't sound right
<paul0> jrib: i've added it before got this error, and i still get it
<jrib> paul0: can you remove it and pastebin the new error you get?
<jaux> jrib: gwget
<Bazzi> anon32: it was 9mb for me (edgy) I think
<eegore|uby> Could someone help me with a minor sound issue?
<Flannel> info wine
<eracc> jrib, sureshot, I'm looking for something in *buntu that works similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26004/ (note that one can do an install off FTP or HTTP distribution mirrors with the methods shown here)
<Flannel> anon32: nope, 8mb looks right
<anon32> really? I was suspicious since I remember cygwin as being like 200MB...
<eracc> So far I am not finding this with *buntu.
<Flannel> !tell eracc about install
<jrib> jaux: strange, did it ever work?
<Jowi> paul0: maybe it will help if you use the same server for main, universe and multiverse
<eracc> Flannel, I've seen that many times. The bot does not know the answer. :-)
<Flannel> eracc: theres various methods there, including a netboot one
<eracc> Flannel, the netboot is for booting a system OFF a network. Like a diskless box. Not what I need.
<paul0> Jowi: i think i forgot using "apt-get update" when i've added the edgy repository
<faisal_d> Normal, what res are you getting now?
<Flannel> eracc: no, it's for installing over the network.
<Flannel> eracc: that entire page is about installation
<nex_> beryl i love you!
<nex_> wow
<jaux> jrib: I tried several times, but it only works when I am trying to download a image from flickr
<eracc> Flannel, ok, I have that page up and I'm not seeing the answer. I'll re-read it again. :-/
<nex_> no more windows for me
<nex_> ubuntu 4 ever
<gnomefreak> paul0: please move talk about edgy to #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> eracc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<jaux> jrib: otherwise, it doesn't work at all
<eracc> Flannel, I have that page up.
<jrib> jaux: if you run 'gwget' from a terminal does it open?
<jaux> jrib: yes
<eracc> Flannel, I've read it several times in the last week and apparently cannot see the magic answer. :-)
<jrib> jaux: oh oh, so the problem is with downloading specific files
<oxygene_> hi. what's the most elegant way to set $TERM to xterm-color? i even think this should be default in ubuntu
<jaux> jrib: but it can't download anything except an image from flickr
<Ciaus> forums r back up
<Ronz> hey, im having a time trying to get my 6800GT up and running. i have had it up and running in the past, but had to do a reinstall. it keeps comming up with "failed to load nvidia kernel module." anyone have an idea?
<oxygene_> in order to get a colored prompt
<Flannel> eracc: what magic answer?  you want to install over the network.
<Ronz> oh yea, have also installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<jrib> jaux: does it give you any errors in the terminal when it fails?
<mipstien> im tryin to get multiple sounds working right now on dapper drake, i'd like to see someone else asound.conf file so i can confirm if mine is correct or not
<Flannel> eracc: follow the steps on that page, and you'll have an installation
<sureshot> eracc i will look at this not sorry the inlaws were here grrrrrr
<gandolfthewizar1> i still can't get it
<eracc> Flannel, I want to install from one of the internet mirrors using a bootable install CD. If that page has the answer I'm just not seeing it.
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: join me in #ubuntu-classroom, I will walk you through it
<Ronz> join #nvidia
<Ronz> disregard...;)
<nikin> hy
<ProN00b> jaux, do you have wget installed ?
<mipstien> im tryin to get multiple sounds working right now on dapper drake, i'd like to see someone else asound.conf file so i can confirm if mine is correct or not
<jaux> ProNOOb: yes, I have it
<nikin> anyone any experience with lazarus 0.9.18 on Ubuntu?
<Jowi> mipstien: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26005/
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: you know how to join #ubuntu-classroom?
<sureshot> eracc does ubuntu have a mirror for install images it would work the same way the boot floppy would connect to the internet bring down the image
<Ronz> hey, im having a time trying to get my 6800GT up and running. i have had it up and running in the past, but had to do a reinstall. it keeps comming up with "failed to load nvidia kernel module." anyone have an idea?
<sureshot> eracc do no know if ubuntu has such an image
<Normal> Is there a driver besides nv that will work with a 7600GT?
<Ronz> Normal, nvidia
<Normal> I can't use that one
<eracc> sureshot, yeah, I know. I am trying to find out if I can do this with *buntu. If not then I want to ask The Powers That Be to put it in place. :-)
<Ronz> did you sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<foo> How can I make a bunzip2 with max compression?
<mipstien> jowi, thank you@!
<q_a_z_steve> why doesn't my sound work to play mp3's? I can listen to the radio via rhythmbox...
<Jowi> np mipstien
<foo> I can't seem to find it in the man page
<Normal> You have to use 2.6.15 somethin and I can only boot with 2.6.12
<jrib> ubotu: tell q_a_z_steve about mp3
<gandolfthewizar1> i still cant get it to work
<Luakagon> How do I open a .lzh file?
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: I understand, I will help walk you through all of the steps if you join #ubuntu-classroom.  There is less traffic there, so it is easier to help
<Luakagon> lilo died? :'(
<Ronz> Normal, have you upgraded your kernel?
<mipstien> jowi, unfortunantly im not sure what is wrong with my sound it doesn't come out multiple sources :(
<jaux> jrib: when I run gwget from termial, I got"** (Gwget:4218): CRITICAL **: view_selection_func: assertion `gwget_data_get_selected()!=NULL' failed
<jaux> "
<Normal> I can't, any kernel besides 2.6.12 won't boot
<sportman> umm where would i talk about issues with edgy?
<jrib> sportman: #ubuntu+1
<jaux> jrib: and in the gwget window, it says "ERROR: Unknown error"
<faisal_d> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sportman> thanks
<sureshot> eracc that is the question because you may be able to edit that boot floppy for mandrak to to that same for ubuntu if there is an image if you read on how the image is done you could do it on your own lan
<eracc> I've done dozens of internet installs of Mandr* using their boot.iso CD image. It boots then gives me the option of installing off NFS, FTP or HTTPS. The last two can use distribution mirrors with an internet connection.
<sportman> just a quick question non edgy related
<jrib> jaux: that error pops up in the terminal everytime you get the "unknown error"?  Or does it only show up once when you start gwget?
<sportman> um when i go to uninstall the totem mozilla plugin
<Normal> I had to do a runaround just to get dapper installed, and most things I wanted to do are now not possible(3d modeling, anything sound)
<sportman> in synaptic it adds ubuntu-desktop to the uninstall list
<sportman> :(
<jrib> ubotu: tell sportman about ubuntu-desktop
<Jowi> mipstien: save that as .asoundrc in your /home/user dir. should work fine. also make sure you use alsa as default output sink. if you use esd, kill it (killall esd).
<eracc> er, HTTP, not HTTPS. :-)
<sportman> anything i can do?
<jrib> sportman: check your private messages from ubotu
<jaux> jrib: only show up once when I type in the command
<sportman> ah true
<sportman> thanks jrib
<sportman> :)
<faisal_d> sportman, can you share the answer? i never knew the answer for hta one!!
<sportman> you can remove it
<Eleaf> now there is 100000
<jrib> eh?
<Eleaf> nothing!
<gandolfthewizar1> i have enabled univers and the other one to but i still can't the java runtime
<jaux> jrib: I was trying to download "http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/drjava/drjava-stable-20060918-1737.jar"
<jrib> gandolfthewizar1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<foo> I installed something with ubuntu and it installed a new kernel. How can I delete the kernel? dpkg -l|grep -i kernel and then apt-get remove .. ?
<Normal> Neither Dapper desktop, Edgy Desktop, or Edgy Alternate will load(they all freeze)
<q_a_z_steve> okay, what about this PSM that Mozilla is asking for? Never heard of it and apt-cache pkgnames has nothing either
<Ronz> hey, im having a time trying to get my 6800GT up and running. i have had it up and running in the past, but had to do a reinstall. it keeps comming up with "failed to load nvidia kernel module." anyone have an idea?
<sureshot> eracc do you have a home network
<jrib> jaux: hmm not really sure what is happening jaux, sorry
<gandolfthewizar1> i had it yesterday i just don't know why i can't get it now
<highneko> When starting apps I see an animated outline just before the window starts. How's this removed?
<eracc> sureshot, heh, yeah. I have multiple PCs. I run a SOHO computer sales and consulting biz. ;-)
<Jowi> gandolfthewizar1: make sure you have multiverse in your repos. then -> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<sureshot> eracc whare are you located my man
<eracc> sureshot, Tennessee, USA
<jaux> jrib: all right, thank you anyway, I am going to try whether my wget is working or not
<sureshot> eracc bummers i live in a third wold country call ohio
<sureshot> lol
<eracc> sureshot, we established that a few days ago. ;-)
<Ronz> anyone that can help with nvidia drivers?
<hardkaare> is anyone running edgy,xen and winxp/vista?
<sureshot> eracc sorry did not remember
<slimemonkey> instead of using an IDE for java development, can i just type the code into a text editor and then compile through console window?
<Jowi> hardkaare: ask in #ubuntu+1
<sureshot> eracc if you set this up and have a boot prom on your network card you can boot right off your lan it is a little slower but you can do this
<hardkaare> Jowi: oki thx
<slimemonkey> i installed the jdk....and installed eclipse, but its a pain
<slimemonkey> so any command line compilers that would come in handy?
<slimemonkey> also, eclipse comes with a java compiler right?
<eracc> sureshot, yes, I know. That is not what I want but thanks for the suggestion.
<Buglouse> does anyone use the X-Away v1.4 Script on Ubuntu Drapper?
<Buglouse> I keep getting the Error: Error in command callback Can't use an undefined value as a HASH reference at (eval 1) line 731
<Ronz> slimemonkey, you can use sun-java-jdk
<GoldKeeper> is there a way to upgrade my system from ubuntu to ubuntu edgy ?
<slimemonkey> Ronz: i isntalled that....but how can i use it? you mean as a compiler?
<faisal_d> that's strange... i just did sudo apt-get update, and it failed because "not in gzip format"!!
<jrib> GoldKeeper: you realize edgy is still in development and may break your system?
<eracc> sureshot, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26006/ ;-)
<GoldKeeper> ehh
<boink> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<GoldKeeper> maybe not then
<sureshot> eracc i now wyat you mean but if you can do that with your lan you would have a head start on what you need to do
<boink> it will be released at the end of the month, if all goes well
<jaux> ProN00b: are you still there? My wget works just fine, but gwget doesn't work at all
<GoldKeeper> thats not to long of a wait then
<Ronz> slimemonkey, hold on
<slimemonkey> Ronz ok..
<ProN00b> jaux, did you try loading the same link with wget and gwget ?
<eracc> sureshot, I'll probably do that eventually. But I would still like the internet option for when I am at some other place doing an install. :-)
<jaux> ProN00b, yes, the same link
<Xal> What is a nice LInux CPU stress tester?
<labanux> is there any canon pixma ip1600 driver for ubuntu?
<ProN00b> jaux, does wget act strange somehow ?
<Ronz> slimemonkey, run this command to select the sun-java-jdk.     sudo update-alternatives --config java
<labanux> i've already looking around., but still finf nothing at all
<sureshot> eracc i unerstand .. and sorry about the repeat but i dont remember things like i used to to many pain med and to old LOLOLOLOL
<jaux> ProN00b, no, it works as normal
<slimemonkey> Ronz: waitwait..what does this do?
<eracc> sureshot, no problem brother. :-)
<slimemonkey> Ronz: i am looking for a command line way to compile...without the hassle of usingheavy weight IDEs...
<slimemonkey> Ronz: is this the same thing?
<Ronz> slimemonkey, that makes it so you can select sun-jdk as your main compiler when you run java commands. ie, java <prog>
<ProN00b> jaux, dunno then
<Ronz> slimemonkey, yes
<Ronz> slimemonkey, this is the command like way of doing it
<slimemonkey> Ronz: ohhhhh ok thx!
<jaux> ProN00b, thank you anyway
<sureshot> eracc nice to know you have  computer store thouth might need a few things here soon rather buy off a friend than micro center
<Ronz> brb
<mart_> hi, anyone know of a reason why i now only have one workspace?
<KDan> ok... if i have a directory that's not executable to world, but is executable to group abcd... and i have added that group to user 'dan'... i should be able to cd to that directory right?
<mart_> i used to have 4, now only one works for no reason
<slimemonkey> Ronz: um...now i have a list to choose from...
<Gavrila> sorry for the OT, anyone knows a channel of columbia universit students?
<slimemonkey> Ronz: list of 3 things..?
<eracc> sureshot, just go to my web site to get in contact with me.
<faisal_d> mart_ just add desktop switcher to your panel
<Gavrila> and by the way is there any repository for gnome 2.16 on dapper?
<sureshot> eracc what is the url
<slimemonkey> Ronz: do i pick the java-1.5.0-sun/jre/... one?
<eracc> sureshot, www.eracc.com, what else? ;-)
<mart_> i get an error... lemme write it in
<mart_> Failed: Failed: Schema `/schemas/apps
<mart_> workspace_switcher_applet/pref
<sureshot> eracc should have thought of that dumb me LOLOLOLOL
<mart_> display_workspace_names' specified for `/apps/panel
<mart_> thats when i go to preferences
<faisal_d> mart_ use paste bin for long pastes
<mart_> sorry, only those lines
<faisal_d> np.. usually if it's more than two lines, you use a paste bin :)
<mart_> my bad
<faisal_d> not at all :)
<slimemonkey> Ronz: nvm...i think i am slowly getting this figured out. thank you for your help.
<Ronz> im having problems with my nvidia video drivers....is there anyone that can help me? lol
<mart_> wierd that it does that though, its been working fine
<sureshot> eracc have i asked your age
<eracc> sureshot, 46
<Ronz> i have run nvidia-xconfig, but it kicks back an error of "failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<sureshot> eracc gee man you are older than me
<sureshot> eracc just 2 years
<Ronz> slimemonkey, if you need any more java help, leme know. just configured it bout 10 min ago. ;)
<slimemonkey> Ronz: oh ok. thx.
<Ronz> np
<ubuntuJFP> Hi all ! anyone with a Dapper 6.06 booting from hd wit a ASUS P5GD1 m/b ?
<eracc> Heh, sureshot,  I've also been working with Unix-like systems (starting with Xenix) since 1988. :-)
<sureshot> eracc i always wanted a trs80 mod 2 with xenix i may have had a different path in life
<eracc> sureshot, Our SOHO business file server was running Unixware 7 until SCO decided to implode. Then I switched us to FreeBSD.
<KDan> do you need to do anything to flush group memberships on unix, after using gpasswd to add a user to a group?
<sureshot> eracc is not sco microsoft stuff
<Buglouse> Does anyone have experiance with ShoutCast Servers?  I would like to find a client that allows me to connect to a ShoutCast Server!
<KDan> somehow "groups" is still not telling me that i belong to the group i selected
<KDan> even though if i do "groups dan" it does
<eracc> sureshot, not really. SCO bought Xenix from Micro$oft. The whole history is out on the WWW if you really want to know.
<Jowi> Buglouse: streamtuner is nifty (uses xmms to play te streams though)
<hemppa> KDan: you need to log out/in
<sureshot> eracc not really inportand but hey have been slowy switching to linux for a while yet
<KDan> hemppa: argh... all my screen sessions?
<Gabby_Hayes> sureshot  .. I have a TRS 80 model 16 .. with two 8-inch floppy drives  (a MC68000 & a  Z80  dual cpu system)  :-)
<Graig> hey, when is the new version of ubuntu coming out?
<Graig> it's supposed to be october.  has edgy been released already?
<Ramunas> Graig:  28th of October IIRC
<hemppa> KDan: i'm not 100% sure but i think that it would solve group problem
<eracc> sureshot, good for you!
<Graig> ok thanks.
<sureshot> Gabby you luck dude have not had the money but been wanting to start a computer museam
<Ramunas> Graig:  oh sorry, its 26th
<sethk> Graig, it isn't supposed to be october, it is october.  but you meant edgy was supposed to be released in october.  :)
<Graig> is there a way i can get a more recent version of f-spot?
<eegore|uby> how well is the racket raid 2320 supported
<Ramunas> Graig:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mwe> sethk: 
<Graig> thanks.
<KDan> hemppa: it did!
<sureshot> eracc i learned cobal basic and fortran on a trs80 mod 3 and 4 lolol
<KDan> and it didn't even wipe out my sudo privileges in the process
<KDan> phew
<hemppa> :)
<Ronz> is anyone having problems with nvidia drivers?
<darkhaze> is there any OP here?
<boink> you want half an op?
<reverie> Anyone hwere own a motherboard with an Nvidia Nforce 3 250 chispet?
<darkhaze> i need to talk to an op or halfop
<Ronz> 2 half's make a whole
* Gabby_Hayes is an OP .. but in another channel, on another network  :-)
<hicham> there is a repository for the nvidia drivers search for it
<darkhaze> cos my friend got banned here. and he asked me to explain what happened
<Zoffix> Is it possible to set up some keyboard shortcut to run a specified command?
<boink> banns aren't explained here
<sureshot> 3 thirds make a hole as well do i here 4
<darkhaze> he was running windows and a scrip called peace and protection.
<darkhaze> boink: so how can i do this favor to him?
<boink> you can't. end of story. water under the bridge ...
<Ronz> hicham, you wouldn't know the line to add in sources.lst would you?
<darkhaze> someone used pig and it answered cos his addon
<darkhaze> hrm
<darkhaze> alright i'll let him know.
<deltab> KDan: group ids are only set up for a process when it starts
<Zoffix> boink: was it for me?
<boink> no
* eracc is going to go play Enemy Territory now ... BBL
<darkhaze> boink: thanks anyway.
<deltab> KDan: you can use sg to run a command using the new groups
<boink> back tp the topic, boys
<hicham> Ronz, i had the repository I don't anymore wait I'll search
<KDan> deltab: sg? ah
<Ronz> hicham, if this works you are my hero
<deltab> KDan: I meant newgrp
<KDan> thanks
<deltab> it doesn't actually change the groups of the current shell, but starts a new one, as I understand it
<compotatoj> I installed Ubuntu Edgy and upgraded my packages and when I restarted the sound stopped working.
<hicham> Ronz, what is your kernel?
<mwe> compotatoj: maybe because it's beta?
<adam410> i have a box running ubuntu-server, and I've installed FTP, so i can ftp to the machine, but when I try to edit anything in the apache document root dir, i get a permission denied, how can I change this, so I can edit anywhere?
<compotatoj> mwe, it used to work though
<mwe> compotatoj: before you installed the beta version?
<sethk> adam410, if you truly mean that you are connected via ftp, then you cannot.
<mwe> compotatoj: edgy support is in #ubuntu+1, though
<compotatoj> mwe, no i have been using edgy for about a month and it worked the whole time
<mwe> compotatoj: /j #ubuntu+1
<adam410> sethk, why is that?
<vader> could someone help me with this error please?
<vader> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26008/
<sethk> adam410, because ftp means file transfer protocol, and you don't edit anything with it, you transfer files to or from a server with it.
<hicham> Ronz,  what kernel version u have?
<sethk> adam410, and you certainly don't alter web server source with it.
<Ronz> hold on
<Ronz> hicham, 2.6.15-27-386
<adam410> sethk, that's really what I meant, I meant I wanted to upload a file, sorry If i was unclear, my bad.
<darkhaze> vader: what do u get when u try to run $ apt-get update ?
<Ronz> hicham, sorry...had to get some mountain dew / jellybeans  ;)
<vader> what is in pastbin
<vader> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26008/
<sethk> adam410, if you were to set your permissions so your ftp user could upload web server files, the web server would refuse to run.
<hicham> hehe k Ronz
<sethk> adam410, ftp is an unsafe protocol that uses clear text passwords.
<adam410> sethk, then how do you suggest that I upload files to my machine?
<sethk> adam410, also apache is rather strict about what is owned by the web server process.
<sethk> adam410, upload them any way you wish, but don't expect to upload them into their final destination.  then ssh into the machine, su to whichever user you need to be, and copy the files.
<Ronz> and hicham ...will i have this problem whenever there is a kernel upgrade?
<hicham> No u'll not Ronz
<ubuntu-newb> anyone know wher to find the gstreamer plugins; i am having the hardest time locating them using the Synaptic Package Manager; I added the universe and multverse repositories yet I cant find them in there
<highneko> When starting apps I see an animated outline just before the window starts. How's this removed?
<adam410> sethk: I've scped things right into the apache dir, and there is no trouble with permissions.
<Jowi> ubuntu-newb: search for the name "gstreamer" in synaptic
<hastesaver> !restricted > ubuntu-newb
<sethk> adam410, indeed, because you are the user that is permitted to do so.
<hastesaver> ubuntu-newb, you might want to read all of that page...
* Ronz waits in great anticipation for hicham 
<sethk> adam410, it's a very bad idea, but the machine won't stop you.
<adam410> sethk, so why can't my ftp account do that two?
<adam410> and what makes it a bad idea?
<LinAsH> vader, you need to authenticate the server by getting its gpg key : gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 0x12B83718 ;  gpg --export -a 0x12B83718 | sudo apt-key add -
<Jowi> ubuntu-newb: the names are for example "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" etc
<sethk> adam410, uploading html files to a running http server?  think about what problems that could cause.
<sethk> adam410,  if you have scp working, that means you have sftp working.  so why do you want to use ftp when sftp is already working?
<sureshot> what does the -bad mean
<hicham> Ronz, what is you nvidia?
<Ronz> sureshot, non-free.
<Ronz> hicham, 6800 GT
<Jowi> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad: GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 365 kB, installed size 864 kB
<sureshot> Ronz thanks
<Ronz> sureshot, things like mp3, wav, etc
<Jowi> sureshot: plugins that are in a legal gray zone (depending on where you live)
<sureshot> hey does any of you gurus out here have a crib sheet that you use to answer questions if you do would you be willing to share it
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I just reinstalled Ubuntu from 64 to 32 bit. I'm trying to see if I can get openGL to work. It seems to work with Mesa now, which is better than I had it before (not at all) but I'd like to get accelerated to work. I have an ATi Radeon 200M, and have installed the drivers, and followed the instructions, it still says I'm using mesa though
<sureshot> Jowi thanks
<simmerz> I'm getting this when cron.daily/mysql-server runs: ERROR 1373 (HY000) at line 1: Target log not found in binlog index
<simmerz> but I'm using a stock mysql config
<Ronz> no crib sheet for me, sureshot . only when i had to take psych 280  ;)
<vader> LinAsH, it is saying no permission
<silox> what am i doing whrong?? Nvidia CANT detect my TV
<hastesaver> sureshot, In general, try "/msg ubotu <keyword>", and try searching on wiki.ubuntu.com :-)
<sureshot> Ronz that is funny hehe i am new just asking for commands and such that is not used much so i can learn
<meatface> I am looking for some help with a sound issue on boot after the login prompt. Is there anyone here that can look at my xsession-errors log and help me out?
<Ronz> sureshot, messing with 'nix is the best way to learn
<sureshot> hastesaver i do that from time to time iguess i can start my own list LOL
<sureshot> Ronz nix ???
<Ronz> linux
<s1`_> how does the final two rows look in gdm.com-custom?
<Ronz> *nix
<sureshot> Ronz did not now the acronim
<Ronz> * = wildcard, where * = li
<hastesaver> Ronz, linix?
<Ronz> =P
<Jowi> kitsuneofdoom: mesa is a free implementation of OpenGL
<vader> nm it will get fixed sooner or later :)
<s1`_> I seem to have forgotten to backup that file when I edited it to start beryl
<ChocoCid> i find it odd that people use *nix to refer to "linux and unix" when it doesn't match
<hicham> Ronz, try apt-get install nVidia-6800GT
<ChocoCid> *n*x would match though
<xav> yes it would be *n*x :d
<LinAsH> vader, are you in sudoers ? it should work (be sure any synaptic or something that can locks files is running)
<xav> but thats ugly
<xav> *nix is fun imo
<ChocoCid> yeah well, so's perl
<ChocoCid> but people use it
<vader> LinAsH, yup
<xav> ChocoCid, lol
<Ronz> hicham, E: Couldn't find package nVidia-6800GT
<sureshot> ChocoCid ever thought you are messing with a bunch of people that are odd in them selves i would be the first to admit i resemable that remark
<hastesaver> *n?x
<hardkaare> will network-manager be included as standard in edgy?
<Jowi> kitsuneofdoom: maybe it's just that your direct rendering is not in use "glxinfo | grep direct" to find out
<ClayG> anyone here own a laserjet?
<Gabby_Hayes> Ronz  .. try  apt-cache search nvidia  (should get two files to d/l  and install)
<hicham> ok
<silox> ClayG 1200S here
<ClayG> this is a dumb question, but i have a laserjet 4p and can't figure out how to turn it off
<fortran01> ClayG, laserjet 1300
<ClayG> without un plugging it
<ClayG> lol
<xav> anyway, I didn't see *nix as a real reg exp. rather a name to design all unix based system
<LinAsH> vader, what did you type exactly ?
<tuxtux> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<silox> ClayG The Button on the right side?
<hicham> Ronz, u use the ubuntu dapper or breezy?
<ClayG> lemme check
<Ronz> hicham, dapper
<vader> LinAsH, I will do it later, fist day off in 20 days
<badger>  ok i have a comp with no OS.  I put in ubuntu desktop boot disk. hit install. it said loading drivers for a couple minutes...now it just sits at a black screen with flashing prompt.  What am i suppose to do?
<fortran01> ClayG, there's a switch near the power socket
<Ronz> Gabby_Hayes, none. ive installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<spoofing> i just installed ubuntu 6.10 anyone can help me put ATI driver and AIGLX working?
<hicham> Ronz, try out this link http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<fortran01> I get a GPG error when doing apt-get update, where can I fetch the public keys?
<Ronz> Gabby_Hayes, also ran nvidia-xconfig and kicks back "failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<Ronz> hicham, ok, h/o
<ClayG> silox, fortran01 i dont have one
<ClayG> this is an older model
<hicham> Ronz, tell me when u finish
<ClayG> but im sure there has to be a better way than unplugging it
<sureshot> hay all waht is the syntax for the command to build essentials
<LjL> sureshot: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<LjL> if that's what you mean
<kitsuneofdoom> Argh. Now I got it working, it seems, but it blankscreens
<ClayG> i wish it would work as fast as when my gf is printing from her windows computer
<ClayG> but it still is decent speed coming from mine
<sureshot> LjL thanks for the info
<silox> ClayG i had one of those before and i know it was a power button :P
<Ronz> *crosses fingers*
<ClayG> Yeah i'm sure it does i just can't find it, i looked in the reg spots, sides back front
<fortran01> anything wrong with apt-get ubuntu servers?
<ClayG> silox, how did it treat you? do they last?
<badger> could somebody help me out please
<sureshot> gee that dash aver build is very important wont work with out it LOLOLOL
<kitsuneofdoom> Great. So, now I have a different problem. My laptop is behaving stupidly with fglrx, and blankscreens, and doesn't do anything. I have an HP dv5000. I think an older version of the driver works, is there an easy way to get and install that driver
<hicham> what do u want badger
<sphorbis> anybody know how to pair an motorola h500 with kbluetoothd?
<kitsuneofdoom> At the moment, I don't have X
<LjL> badger: what version of ubuntu is that?   for boot problems, a fairly standard suggestion is to try passing "acpi=off" as a boot parameter (you can do that from the boot menu, by hitting "e")
<vge> when i try to configure this:http://www.howtoforge.com/apache2_with_php5_and_php4 so that php4 would be .php and php5 as php5, how do i do that? This example has em other way around. Not the way i want em
<vge> somebody can help me with this?
<silox> silox it a great printer, my father uses it now, i have a Laserjet4 and a 1200 here now, works fine also ;)
<silox> oops
<hicham> so Ronz?
<GoldKeeper> ubuntu ubuntu what would we do with out you
<silox> a litte scritzo.. warning there ;)
<badger> it's the newest one 6.06.. do i type that after it loads the drivers in ubuntu.  or just booting up without the disc?
<gandolfthewizard> ok i am still not getting this java plug in
<Josh43> Can anyone answer me a simple multimonitor q?: I want to game on one monitor, but be able to switch focus to the second monitor if need be (To answer an IM or whatever): one is screen 0, the other is screen 1; is there any way to do this?
<silox> ClayG it a great printer, my father uses it now, i have a Laserjet4 and a 1200 here now, works fine also ;)
<hicham> badger I didn't understand what is your problem if ur talking to me
<GoldKeeper> im not sure but what games you got going ?
<sethk> badger, download the alternate cd and do the text mode install
<ClayG> I picked up a toner catridge for 21 bucks!
<badger> when do you type acpi=off?
<ClayG> if this thing can really do 7000 pages off of one catridge im going to be a happy camper
<LjL> badger: well, when it shows the very first screen, with "Load or install Ubuntu", "Load Ubuntu in safe gfx mode", etc... i think it's F6 you should press, to pass parameters to the kernel
<Josh43> GoldKeeper, Nexuiz, for example (open source fps)
<fortran01> badger, grub prompt
<silox> ClayG i got those printers for free ;)
<LjL> badger: (when i said press "e", i was actually thinking about the boot loader Grub... but that's only there *after* you have ubuntu installed on your HD)
<gandolfthewizard> looking for some help on java i have done evrything that i am suppose to do
<ClayG> silox, lucky DOG! how did you manage that?
<gandolfthewizard> i had it running in the terminal and everything
<ClayG> silox, i bought mine for 100 on ebay
* mumbles watches his ubuntu box die as iti downlaos 55 package files
<gandolfthewizard> but when i go to log into the game room in yahoo it says i still need the plug in
<willys_fueguino> i need to know if there is an official Ubuntu code of conduct in spanish
<silox> ClayG my father gets them in he jobs "trashbox" ;)
<LjL> badger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sethk> willys_fueguino, no puedos hacer nada
<silox> + a lot of tones
<ClayG> damn
<ClayG> you should be selling them
<ClayG> you can get an easy 100+50shipping on ebay
<LjL> badger: also, make sure the CD was burned OK, but doing an md5sum on it
<willys_fueguino> sethk, what??
<willys_fueguino> :-S
<silox> ClayG you would love to walk in there they throw away computers (450 Mhz) monitors 21" etc. all fine and fully working
<gandolfthewizard> any ideas
<gandolfthewizard> please
<Josh43> bah - ran out of time; anyone feel free to contemplate my question until I get back ;)
<silox> ;)
<loper06> where do i go to edit what services are loaded @ boot?
<silox> ClayG cant sell them, they were swedish gouvernment property ;)
<mwe> loper06: using bum might be easiest
<oxygene_> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<willys_fueguino> i need to know if there is an official Ubuntu code of conduct in spanish
<ClayG> silox, I would have eyes wide open looking like qaurters!
<mwe> loper06: you probably have to install it
<minimec> loper06: bum or rcconf (for console)
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, why dont u download jre bin and build deb ur self
<sethk> willys_fueguino, sorry, puedes, not puedos   :)
<ClayG> i can take 450z and make them thinclient's , stick them in rooms that need computers
<gandolfthewizard> because i am new here to linux and i have no clue what i am doing
<ClayG> or maybe a makeshift webserver, fileserver,etc
<silox> ClayG i use them as servers here xD
<ClayG> my gf alreadys gives this big sigh when i walk in with another computer
<ClayG> lol
<willys_fueguino> sethk, that means that theres none translated code of conduct (official)??
<gandolfthewizard> i had java installed lat night but i had to reinstall things this morning
<silox> ClayG lol
<sethk> willys_fueguino, I haven't seen one, but it may exist.
<ClayG> got a bunch in my dumpster diving days
<silox> :P
<sethk> willys_fueguino, did you ask on the spanish ubuntu irc channel?
<ClayG> we hit a datacenter in town and pulled a battery backup that was INSANE
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, dou you have make-jpkg
<ClayG> sold it for 2 c-notes but i wanted to keep it, partners....
<loper06> minimec: sudo apt-get install bum > correct?
<gandolfthewizard> not that i know of
<silox> ClayG k :P
<loper06> or in symatic
<ClayG> then we developed "dark dumpster" tactics, pulling broken things outta the trash, buying new ones from walmart and returning the broken ones in the new boxes and getting cash back, then selling the new ones on ebay
<minimec> loper06: yeah. try that. maybe you have to activate uni- and multiverse
<gandolfthewizard> can someone just give me the terminal commands and i'll work o getting the java that i need
<ClayG> lemme stop, before a #ubuntu-boyscout tells me to take it to offtopic
<silox> ClayG lol :P
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: oke try download java bin from here http://slackware.mirrors.tds.net/pub/slackware/slackware_source/l/jre/
<silox> ;)
<ClayG> silox, what are you using for the driver? I am using the hplip or something like that
<ClayG> very slow, i want the fastest one
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, are u there...
<silox> ClayG i use standard drives
<gandolfthewizard> yes i am here
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, have u download it
<silox> ClayG hplip
<gandolfthewizard> working on it kinda slow right now
<ClayG> yeah
<ClayG> thats what im using
<silox> yupp it works quite well with those
<Ronz> hey hicham , it threw back an error
<gandolfthewizard> i'll be glad when t he cd gets here
<Ronz> hicham,  The kernel source path '/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-27-386' does not
<Ronz>        exist.
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, what cd ?
<gandolfthewizard> ubuntu
<Clarrisa> who should be the owner of .htaccess and the passwords they point tho?
<silox> ClayG do u know anything about connecting the computer to the TV? ^^
<Clarrisa> to
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, what ubuntu ?
<gandolfthewizard> the new one
<ClayG> nah, I would imagine a good tv in/out would do it
<Clarrisa> who should be the owner of .htaccess and the passwords they point to
<Ronz> edgy?
<ClayG> unless the tv is like one of those that can double as a monitor
<hicham> Ronz, try to install the linux-headers-2.6.15.27-386
<Clarrisa> who should be the owner of .htaccess and the password FILES they point to?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, whats up with dapper ?
<gandolfthewizard> i don't have dapper
<hicham> apt-get install linux-headers...
<silox> ClayG ie tried now with xorg.conf configuring and Nvidia settings but it wont find my TV :(
<ClayG> silox, do you know anything about making it so you can print over the internet? like make my laserprinter able to print sht i find at work?
<hicham> on in the synaptic
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard, so what are u using now ?
<gandolfthewizard> ubuntu
<gandolfthewizard> the slow one
<sethk> ClayG, you have to tunnel to do that
<b03nto> the slow one ?
<badger> ok i enter acpi=off and i got a new problem
<gandolfthewizard> yeah the alternate download
<Enselic> is it hard to install GNOME 2.16 onto Ubuntu 6.06?
<sethk> ClayG, a vpn of course will do it magically for you.
<ClayG> yeah i need beyond that
<ClayG> or before that
<Clarrisa> come on, someone must know the answer to this
<silox> ClayG i know it exists some programs for that but i cant remember the names :P wait
<ClayG> nah dont wanna vpn
<hicham> Ronz, did u read?
<ClayG> i cant tunnel the private ip/ports no prob
<donna> how do i install the nvidia legacy drivers??? when i use synaptics it wont start x
<ClayG> that is something has to be done for me to ssh "home"
<Ronz> hicham, yea
<CromagDK> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dxdemetriou> hi
<hicham> try it out and tel me Ronz
<EkUmBa> hello
<CromagDK> oh uhm have another donna. Sec.
<blaa> I deleted /var on my lamp server. how do i do ?
<Ronz> aight. *hugs hicham *
<ClayG> i wonder if i could just create a new printger from work, make it "local" use the tcp/ip setting, dont know what port a printer uses though
<badger> it went further into installing, like detecting hardware and stuff, and then the monitor starts flashing "invalid pc mode". what is this?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: breezy, dapper, edgy ?
<EkUmBa> does anyone know,why my ubuntu crashes down,when i move or copy more than 20 files?
<Enselic> Does anyone here run GNOME 2.16 on Ubuntu 6.06?
<dxdemetriou> Is there any howto how can I make work my graphic card from motherboard unichrome?
<ClayG> guess i could ask uncle google (i hate when i see f4gs say that)
<Enselic> Ekumba: what's your system specs?
<gandolfthewizard> i don't know what ever one is on the ubuntu site
<CromagDK> donna: legacy ?
<EkUmBa> i have a athlon 900 mhz,512 MB Ram
<donna> yes legacy
<donna> i tried using synaptics once, and my x didnt start on reboot
<gandolfthewizard> for the alternate download
<EkUmBa> dvd device is a new lg dvd burner
<donna> its an old geforce 4mx
<Jowi> Clarrisa: root sounds good
<CromagDK> donna: any errors ?
<MrFeetio> can someone tell me how i can create my own theme(gtk2)
<donna> dunno
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: try lsb_release -a ..
<jrib> MrFeetio: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<badger> does anyone know the answer to my question.   puhlease!
<MrFeetio> jrib thanks
<hicham> so Ronz?
<CromagDK> if it doesnt start, it doesnt say anything about it wont start ?
<blaa> I deleted /var on my lamp server. how do i do ?
<gandolfthewizard> ok
<gandolfthewizard> done
<b03nto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<donna> brb
<EkUmBa> Enselic?
<gandolfthewizard> it's dapper 6.06
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: what it tell u ?
<Enselic> Ekumba: Was it like this from the start of the dist?
<Jowi> blaa: restore from your backup that you made before you accidentally deleted it?
<gandolfthewizard> ubuntu 6.06.1 lts
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: is the java bin download thing finish ?
<badger> it went further into installing, like detecting hardware and stuff, and then the monitor starts flashing "invalid pc mode". what is this?
<EkUmBa> hm,i don't know.never moved many files
<gandolfthewizard> release 6.06
<gandolfthewizard> codename dapper
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: yes, im using that too.
<EkUmBa> i moved many files,like 50....than the disk editor crashes....the system is still stable
<gandolfthewizard> so will this give me my yahoo plug-in
<EkUmBa> Enselic:do u know a better disk explorer.?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: i though u looking for java..?
<dxdemetriou> Can I make direct rendering to work in dapper for my unichrome card?
<gandolfthewizard> yes the java plug-in for yahoo
<blaa> Jowi: no backup
<Enselic> Ekumba: I use Nautilus
<Enselic> Ekumba: How does it crash?
<Enselic> Ekumba: What does it look like?
<Jowi> blaa: you're toast :-/
<Enselic> Ekumba: Does it crash at exactly 20 items=
<Enselic> Ekumba: Does it depend on destination of the files?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: what u use ? firefox ? try  "about:plugins" on it, is there any java already ?
<Sivik> how do i verify that my ftp server is active
<Jowi> dxdemetriou: yes. run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". use the "via" driver for Xorg. when asked to add DRI say "yes"
<gandolfthewizard> no
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: did you get a chance to pastebin your sources.list yet?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: ok, than u dont have java installed.. is the java bin downloading finish yet ?
<Jowi> dxdemetriou: running with accellerated graphics just fine on a epia M-10000
<EkUmBa> Enselic:now i have another problem.i have moved the files from the disk to my hardrive.but now i can't delete the files.in nautilus there is pivot symbol.what to do?...well nautilus crahes sometime t 5 files of this pics,somtimes at 20
<badger> hey LjL
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: yes that too, i think your ubuntu still virgin right :)
<gandolfthewizard> yeah i just installed it last night
<dxdemetriou> Jowi, this type I know that is open with Linux. I have the K7 motherboard. I hope to works. thanks
<gandolfthewizard> but yes the bin is done
<LjL> badger: i don't really know, honestly
<Enselic> run 'sudo nautilus &' from a terminal, and delete from there, that should go
<Enselic> @ ekumba
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: can u do this "sudo apt-get install java-package"
<Jowi> dxdemetriou: via should work (no guarantees but a good guess)
<EkUmBa> Enselic:yes?
<badger> ahh.  this blows
<godzirra> what do I need to install/run to setup X?
<Sivik> xserver-xorg
<Enselic> ekumba, now delete the files
<lightstep> i have a problem: apt always thinks it has the newset package lists, and never updates them. i tried deleting /var/cache/apt/*pkgcache.bin, but it still won't update. how can i force apt to download new lists from all the servers?
<Sivik> among other thanks
<Jowi> godzirra: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ramunas> night everybody
<godzirra> thanks
<EkUmBa> @???
<Sivik> Jowi: i don't think he has the stuff installed
<jim> hi, anyone able to assist me get wireless internet working on a dell inspiron 6000 laptop? linux version "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS"...  lspci at the command line gives: "Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG".
<Sivik> lightstep: try apt-get -f install
<njal> What's the story with linux and SATA, before I waste my money on a drive that I cannot return?
<Sivik> njal: i don't have a problem sata
<pinky> Why doesn't ifconfig return a given interface's configured gateway address?
<gandolfthewizard> this is what i get Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gandolfthewizard> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<njal> So SATA works out of the box?
<EkUmBa> Enselic:i'm a linix newbie
<Sivik> njal: mine does, i have a wd 160 gb sata
<Sivik> njal: what board?
<lightstep> Sivik, i still get "Hit" or "Ign" for all servers
<Enselic> ekumba, did you get a nautilus session when you wrote sudo nautilus in a terminal?
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: do u run synaptic, if you do shut it first..
<LSD`> how do I get teh full list of crap ubuntu starts at boot time? neither the services applet in gnome or rcconf give all the stuff that start up
<lightstep> Sivik, (i did -f update)
<Enselic> ekumba, sudo means 'run as root', root is the user who can do anything
<EkUmBa> yes
<Jowi> Sivik: ah, in that case godzirra: are you looking for just a base system of Xorg or gnome and the full shebang?
<Sivik> lightstep: are you using the us.archive.ubuntu.com in the /etc/apt/sources.conf file
<Enselic> ekumba, that means you have root priviliges from that session
<njal> Mobo is AM2 K8M890M2MA-RS2
<lightstep> LSD`, look at /etc/rc2.d
<Sivik> njal: shouldn't be a problem
<gandolfthewizard> k ty
<ClayG> Enselic, here is something interesting....
<Sivik> lightstep: look at your sources.list file
<Enselic> ekumba, which means you should be able to delete the files you couonld't ddlee
<lightstep> Sivik, yes, i do
<njal> cool I just know windows needs external drivers and wanted to check up that there are no issues
<ClayG> One would assume that su means superuser since sudo is super user do (i beleive)
<Sivik> get ride of the us in each of those locations and then run apt-get update again
<njal> ok thanks
<Sivik> the us ones never work
<ClayG> instead it's substitute user
<Sivik> njal: no, linux has the sata drivers
<gandolfthewizard> Package java-package is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gandolfthewizard> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gandolfthewizard> is only available from another source
<gandolfthewizard> E: Package java-package has no installation candidate
<Sivik> njal: i wouldn't worry about it
<hicham> no it is super user ClayG
<Sivik> gandolfthewizard: try doing an apt-cache search for java
<lightstep> Sivik, thanks. will it direct me to a random server each time?
<ClayG> hicham, i thought the same
<Sivik> lightstep: yes, it will find one that works
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: please do not paste here, use a pastebin.  And please use it to paste your sources.list! please!
<hicham> yep
<EkUmBa> Enselic:okay,i have started nautilus with root permission,and i'm able to delete the files.how can i always start nautlis with root permission?as default?
<godzirra> Hrm, I dont have startx
<ClayG> it is not though it is sub user with no user it assumes root, when a users name is given as an argument it subs them
<Sivik> gandolfthewizard: thats not the name of the package that your trying to install
<Sivik> lightstep: does that help
<b03nto> gandolfthewizard: can you cp your /etc/apt/source.list to pastebin..
<Enselic> EkUmBa: well you shouldn't use the root account all the time
<godzirra> What do I need to intsall to be able to run "startx"?
<Jowi> godzirra: do you want full gnome desktop or just a lightweight Xorg?
<gandolfthewizard> ok what am i looking for
<A-L-P-H-A> what should the directory setting for /var/www be?  0777 root:root? I tinkered around with it, and now apache is now telling me I don't have permission to access /
<godzirra> lightweight
<Jowi> godzirra: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Enselic> EkUmBa: put your files in the your home directory always
<ClayG> hicham, http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_su.htm
<b03nto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Enselic> EkUmBa: and install software and such as root only,dont use root for common computer work
<EkUmBa> Enselic:my files are all in the home directory
<hicham> A-L-P-H-A, it should be 777
<Enselic> EkUmBa: then you must have accidentally moved them there with the root
<Jowi> godzirra: for example from the page: sudo apt-get install wdm x-window-system-core xfce4 mozilla-firefox synaptic
<Enselic> EkUmBa: stay away from using root, and you should be fine
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: /etc/apt/sources.list is a file on your system that stores the repository information.  Open it with gedit and copy and paste the contents to make a post at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org .  Then give everyone here the url to your post so we can see it
<Enselic> EkUmBa: for intsance, if you make a sudo make install and some files are copied to your home directory
<gandolfthewizard> what am i looking for i have a lot for java
<lightstep> Sivik, i think it does. it downloads several 2.* MB files now
<Enselic> EkUmBa: then the "nromal" you will not be able to change those file
<godzirra> ok, reading now.
<JDStone> I'm receiving this error:
<JDStone> root@server:~# /etc/init.d/smartmontools start
<JDStone>  * Enabling S.M.A.R.T. for /dev/hda
<JDStone>    ...done.
<JDStone>  * Enabling S.M.A.R.T. for /dev/sda
<JDStone>    ...fail!
<hicham> so it is substitute user ClayG
<JDStone>  * Enabling S.M.A.R.T. for /dev/sdb
<JDStone>    ...fail!
<JDStone>  * Starting S.M.A.R.T. daemon...
<hicham> I never knew!
<jrib> ubotu: tell JDStone about paste
<JDStone>    ...done.
<A-L-P-H-A> hicham, if you don't mind what's the owner and usergroup setting?
<JDStone> can someone please help me?
<EkUmBa> Enselic:okay,i see.and how can i now changed the "locked" files,so that i can see them in my nautilus without root permission?
<Skurupu> I get this error when trying to install Baldur's Gate II using wine: 0x80040706 (http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q110641) - Can anyone help me?
<ClayG> hicham, i thought it was superuser for years
<JDStone> jrib: sorry, I forgot about paste
<Sivik> JDStone: turn off smart from bios
<hicham> hehe
<Jowi> JDStone: what type of devices are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<gandolfthewizard> what am i looking for
<sureshot> is the ubuntu kernel in the ropos
<Sivik> !pastebin > JDStone
<JDStone> Jowi: they are in a RAID array
<A-L-P-H-A> Jowi: on my system SATA.
<Enselic> EkUmBa: use nautilus as root (sudo nautilus in terminal), right click on the files, permissions, and set the permission as you want them
<nxvl> hi, did someone know how do i make my company an ubuntu partner?
<ClayG> hicham, it's just one of those things, like how ls = lollypop store, which lists everything in the directory
<JDStone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26010/
<Jowi> A-L-P-H-A: on my system a USB key :)
<A-L-P-H-A> Jowi: on my system SATA, md0 would be an array.
<ClayG> hahahaha just messing around
<EkUmBa> ah,okay.thats easy.well,thank you very much
<JDStone> md0 is my array Jowi
<donna> i am getting an error message after using synaptics to install the nvdia glx
<donna> its after i enter sudo nvidia-glx-config enable in the terminal
<hicham> the owner setting should be read write execute
<Enselic> EkUmBa: Right Click -> Properties -> Permissions I belive
<Jowi> JDStone: no idea about smart on a sata disk, sorry
<donna> where can i paste my error msg
<Sivik> JDStone: try turning it off in your bios
<gandolfthewizard> still trying to get java plug-in
<Sivik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hicham> the usergroup should be read execute A-L-P-H-A
<hicham> ClayG it is really lollypop store the ls?
<Skurupu> I get this error when trying to install Baldur's Gate II using wine: 0x80040706 (http://consumer.installshield.com/kb.asp?id=Q110641) - Can anyone help me?
<donna> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26011/
<ClayG> hicham, nah i was kidding about that last one
<JDStone> Sivik: it works on my hda drive, which is enabled in the bios, but I'll try that
<donna> i already manually edited my xorgconfg to say nvidia but when i enter that command i still get the error again
<hicham> lol!!! ClayG I see but I wanted to be sure!
<jrib> donna: the error message tells you what to do
<ClayG> hicham, but if you are looking for oddities try this old unix command that is still around = fortune
<EkUmBa> Enselic:it did work....but why is my system so slow with many files.in my picture driectory,there are 300 files.and ubuntu need a lot of time to open this
<dxdemetriou> I have yet problems with my unichrome for glx, dri. It is because I had nvidia before or needs reinstallation the driver for x11?
<donna> yes i did that, but when i enter the command it gives me the error again
<donna> i cannot enter sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<godzirra> How do I change the driver?  Its trying to use VGA not i810?
<donna> even after i change my xorg to say nvidia
<jrib> donna: you don't need to, that's all that command does anyway
<donna> oh
<hicham> lol what is this for!! ClayG
<Jowi> Skurupu: I would ask in #winehq
<donna> so what should i do if my X does not restart and im stick in that dos prompt termainal thingy
<donna> init 1
<Skurupu> Jowi: okm thanks
<jrib> donna: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg,   will start a wizard for you to create a new xorg.conf in that case
<hicham> ClayG, at each time it gives a sentence!!!
<Jowi> night all
<ClayG> hicham, looks like shts and giggles, i was reading a unix book that is like 20 years old and it had it, i tried it in ubuntu and it worked
<jrib> donna: (and you would go back to nv), or just edit again and go back to nv
<Enselic> EkUmBa: It's probably because it wants to preview them, you can change that in Edit -> Preferences -> Previews
<Enselic> EkUmBa: (I use the swedish version, so the names might be wrong)
<hicham> normally in all bash terminals it works ClayG
<ClayG> there is another one that shows the filesystems in a 3d graphical view, more like cylinders but i cant find it on ubuntu
<jrib> gandolfthewizard: do you want me to try helping you with java?
<ClayG> hicham, i would imagine it is a program working on any terminal that has a unix derivitave
<blaa> how do i do before install lamp server
<Languid> hi i want to uninstall all plugins listed in my about:plugins page from firefox, anyone know how i could go about doing that?
<ClayG> anyone here know where i can find the termcaps file ? i want to change the default size that the terminal box pops up when i launch it
<dxdemetriou> Are there places that can I check for hardware compatibility with ubuntu?
<ClayG> make it a  little smaller
<blaa> how do i do before install lamp server?
<hicham> did u ever search for the script ClayG
<wikijeff> How can I show my home folder and trash on my desktop?
<ClayG> trying it now, just remember last time i had to find it
<jrib> Languid: I believe about:plugins lists your plugins that you already have isntalled
<sureshot> is the ubuntu kernel in the ropos
<jrib> Languid: oh, uninstall, my fault.  You'll need to remove all the packages that correspond to the plugin
<Languid> jrib, right, and i want to uninstall them...
<LjL> uh... yes? is that a trick question? :P
<ClayG> is there anything better then locate?
<ClayG> for searching?
<LjL> sureshot: apt-cache search linux ;)
<sureshot> thanks
<Languid> jrib, ah okay.  see i updated to edgy eft, and now gmail crashes when i try to view my inbox
<jrib> Languid: dpkg -S /path/to/file   <-- this command will tell you the name of the package that owns a file.  So that may help you
<ClayG> i saw another one just dont feel like pulling books of the shelf and flipping through them , takes alot of time
<ClayG> rather get spoon fed for a minute
<kuiper> How can i browse my network shares with xubuntu? Thunar seems incapable of doing so..
<blaa> how do i do before install lamp server?
<Languid> jrib, that would be handy, thanks :)
<EkUmBa> Enselic:okay,thank you very much for your help
<donna> how stable is compiz? for ubuntu
<donna> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jrib> Languid: By the way, I think I've read about some people having that problem either on launchpad or the forums.  So you may want to do a quick search to see if there is a better solution
<blaa> how do i do before install lamp server?
<Enselic> EkUmBa: np :)
<wikijeff> Anyone?
<donna> how do i know if my video card supports aiglx
<jrib> ubotu: tell wikijeff about icons
<pooya> hi, does anyone know why PS file look wide on wide screens?
<jrib> ubotu: tell donna about xgl
<piratepenguin> it's so damn frustrating the way Ubuntu rewrites grub's menu.lst when a new kernel is installed.. it should just add a new entry. /looks into submitting a bug report
<frodo> i want to add an environment variable (path to directory) how?
<blaa> how do i do before install lamp server?
<lightstep> Sivik, it finished, next i did apt-get dist-upgrade, and it says it had nothing to upgrade
<piratepenguin> frodo, $PWD  ?
<jrib> blaa: what do you mean exactly?
<donna> that link doesnt tell me how to install compiz
<lightstep> Sivik, also, i looked in synaptic for a package thich i know is in the Universe, and it still wasn't there
<kfm82northwood> frodo, piratepenguin, $PATH
<frodo> ok thanks
<frodo> done
<jrib> donna: try #ubuntu-xgl, they are the experts
<youser> hey i finaly got amsn working
<Ciaus> i just installed ubuntu 6.06 onto my home PC it cam eup fine, i did the online update, and now x server wont start says it needs 1875K and there is only 153k available
<Ciaus> HELP!
<Ciaus> 1532k*
<piratepenguin> Ciaus, what kindof a machine is this?
<Xavier101> #automatix
<Ciaus> netvista x41
<blaa> jrib: I mean what should i check before install lamp server cause i deleted /var and no backup.
<wikijeff> jrib: thanks, but I'm using GNOME not KDE
<jrib> wikijeff: yes, the bot gives you information for both though
<Ciaus> mt is 2179
<wikijeff> jrib: ah, thanks
<blaa> jrib: I mean what should i check before install lamp server cause i deleted /var and no backup.
<JDStone> i think I figured it out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26013/
<JDStone> any ideas?
<hicham> A-L-P-H-A, so what did u do at last?
<Languid> jrib, ok, ill look on launchpad and see what i find, thanks
<A-L-P-H-A> hicham, changed the /var/www to 0755, and it worked now... #apache was most helpful.
<silverman> is there a way to make .deb package from folder ?
<hicham> ok A-L-P-H-A
<Xavier101> automatix2 has been released
<jrib> ubotu: tell silverman about checkinstall
<jrib> silverman: you may also want to consider the help.ubuntu.com tutorial if you want to do it the "right" way
<Languid> jrib, i cant find any solutions on launchpad, just people giving the same problems... :\
<blaa> jrib: I mean what should i check before install lamp server cause i deleted /var and no backup.
<hicham> so A-L-P-H-A it is like I told
<hicham> A-L-P-H-A, the owner is rwx the group is rx
<A-L-P-H-A> hicham: umm... you told me 0777 which didn't solve the problem... apache2 wanted 0755.
<davidmacintosh> hi folks: I'm running edgy and have installed libdvdcss2/read3 and all the usual tricks for playing encrypted DVDs but I just can't get it to work (totem/xine/mplayer/ogle).  anyone else running into encryption problems when trying to view their dvd collections?
<A-L-P-H-A> hicham: it was weird, cause I had it set to 0777, and it didn't work... changed it to 0755 and it did.
<davidmacintosh> any idea how I might get this to work (or what I might be overlooking)?
<hicham> ok man
<hicham> A-L-P-H-A,
<silverman> jrib: i read about checkinstall, but it only can do with full source which include makefile and configure. i have a folder and i want to make it .deb so i extract it whenever i reinstall OS
<A-L-P-H-A> hicham: thanks though.
<hicham> lol A-L-P-H-A  welcome
<blaa> jrib: I mean what should i check before install lamp server cause i deleted /var and no backup.
<jrib> blaa: I don't know
<blaa> jrib: thx
<silverman> jrib: any idea ?
<dyn-afk> blaa deleted /var ?
<jrib> silverman: I've not sure what you want to do.  Why not just tar your folder and then extract it?
<dyn-afk> that's not a good idea to do so :P
<dyn-afk> your logfiles are in there
<blaa> dyn-afk: I don't want to do that
<silverman> jrib: a folder some programs i want to use .deb so when i install every file goes to right place.. for example mygame goes to game on menu
<jrib> silverman: do you just want to create a backup?  There are tools specifically for that
<silverman> jrib: not only backup... i want it to check for dep as well if its not there it wget and install it as well
<dv_> hi
<silverman> jrib: maybe my question is not clear... thanks anyway i'll try to google it
<jrib> silverman: yeah I don't think I know exactly what you mean, but good luck, hope you find it
<Xavier101> could anyone help with my dual monitor setup?
<dashriKe> so I am going to install to another drive in a few days, and I am debating whether I want to set up anothe dual-boot for games/CAD or just use Ubuntu and try my luck with WINE and/or Cedega and similars
<silverman> jrib: another question can i unpack .dep file to see the files without installing it ?
<ChocoCid> probably want dual boot or something like qemu/vmware
<davidmacintosh> hi folks: I'm running edgy and have installed libdvdcss2/read3 and all the usual tricks for playing encrypted DVDs but I just can't get it to work (totem/xine/mplayer/ogle).  anyone else running into encryption problems when trying to view their dvd collections?
<jrib> silverman: if you mean .deb, yes.  dpkg -x
<ChocoCid> better look up apps on winehq before you try using it
<ogami1972b> hi folks- anyone ever set up a bot using supybot?
<jrib> silverman: you can open it with Archive Manager too
<Nicole> Hi guys
<silverman> jrib: u mean roller Archive Manager?
<dyn-afk> yup
<jrib> silverman: yes
<Nicole> Do you know a msn to ue microphone an web cam
<dyn-afk> or Xarchive (but that one isn't installed by default)
<silverman> jrib: yes that worked thanks alot
<DaveyJ> my sound vanished :( is there a way to reload the sound driver or module?
<DaveyJ> i tried rebooting already
<MiLK_MaN> hi, does anyone know of a packaged program for print CD Labels or something
<roko> ati
<sepheebear> DaveyJ: have you checked 'lsmod | grep snd' ?
<dv_> hmm is it possible to use a freetype version with the bytecode interpreter enabled?
<mwe> dv_: yes if you compile it yourself
<mwe> dv_: I didn't see any difference personally, though.
<lucaz__> Can I make a dist-upgrade using the dist from the cd?
<roko> help me activate acelerate graphi car ati randeon gecube 9250
<jrib> ubotu: tell lucaz__ about upgrade
<silverman> jrib: i know i botherd u alot... last question sir...... how to repack it to original .dep
<Nicole> guys, are you mad at me???Do you know a msn to ue microphone an web cam
<gnomefreak> Nicole: there really isnt one
<Xavier101> Nicole: have you looked into amsn?
<_xXX_> join #ubuntu-lat
<MiLK_MaN> trillian needs to release a version for linux
<gnomefreak> cam support isnt in any of the chat clients you would have to use another app.
<jrib> silverman: you'll need to read the tutorial at help.ubuntu.com.  dpkg-buildpackage is the final command you will be working with
<silverman> jrib: iam at that page cant find dpkg-buildpackage !
<DaveyJ> sepheebear: yeah the modules are loaded
<jrib> silverman: maybe they use debuild
<Buglouse> I am using DarkIce with my Ubuntu Drapper installation... I have the lame files installed... but DarkIce says DarkIce.cpp:606: DarkIce not compiled with lame support, thus can't connect to ShoutCast, stream: shoutcast-0 [0] 
<sepheebear> DaveyJ: then check dmesg for sound stuff also take a look at mixer settings
<jrib> silverman: maybe this is more what you want: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/20
<Nicole> there is no one????? I ve heard about mercury
<Nicole> but it's hard to install :(
<boink> Buglouse: are you using the darkice .deb?
<rcmiv> does anyone know a good irc channel for motherboard/processor questions?
<silverman> jrib: yah that nice... now i'll read this site hope it work the way i want it http://linux.about.com/od/ubupck_doc/a/ubupg12t07.htm
<Buglouse> i think so.. I used Synaptic to get it
<boink> have you tried to do the stream in ogg?
<kuiper> kuiper@Kuiper:~$ sudo smbmount //DRAKE/harm/muziek /home/kuiper/Desktop/MUZIEK
<kuiper> Password:
<kuiper> 12304: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<kuiper> SMB connection failed
<kuiper> oooops :S
<boink> ouch
<kuiper> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<THX-1138> freenode #hardware
<Buglouse> no i havn't... i will try different options
<boink> see if it works in ogg
<THX-1138> Hi Seveas
<Buglouse> but i need it do stream in mp3
<RobHu> Hi - I'm watching a film on a projector on my laptop on Edgy, and about ever 10 minutes the screen blanks. In power management I have it set to 'Neer' for putting the display to sleep, but this hasn't helped. Is there something else that needs changing? Something at the CLI perhaps?
<Seveas> hi THX-1138
<boink> yes, but see if it's working in ogg
<RobHu> Never not neer..
<Buglouse> boink: Still has the Lame Errpr
<rcmiv> trying to figure out if I can stick a core2duo proc in an Intel D875PBZ board
<boink> even while doing an ogg stream?
<Buglouse> boink: Still has the Lame Error*
<Buglouse> boink: yes
<boink> that is really bizarre
<Buglouse> boink: I know... i was like what the hell..
<boink> are you streaming to an icecast server?
<kuiper> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26020/ < However i can connect fine with smbclient using the same password :S
<Buglouse> ShoutCast
<kuiper> so now what?
<boink> ohhh, that's a problem
<Buglouse> ..
<boink> shoutcast doesn't support ogg
#ubuntu 2007-10-01
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: in the permissions for the disc the owner is unknown and the following settings: create and delete files
<vinzg> hi, how i can transfer file fran an ip to another ip with ubunto\gnome?
<riotkittie> Cyclopes: you can cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep driver  ... but i'm not sure i've got that 100% right
<sinizzl> where is /dev/shm usually mounted? on the harddisk?
<riotkittie> try it and find out :P
<geo-rge> perhaps it could be perceived as a weakness as opposed to an appliance such as a lightbulb... you can turn on and off a light without damaging the filesystem of its large hd :)
<vocx> Cryoniq, also try "sudo lshw | less"
<gogeta> bo
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: try opening a terminal window and typing "chmod 775 /path/to/dvd"
<gogeta> whats he trying to do
<Ashfire908> can i balance traffic between two ppp0 connections?
<geo-rge> admittedly, the analogy loses relevence since lightbulbs don't have many moving parts
<riotkittie> geo-rge: unless theyre exploding :P
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: i did that but when i double click on the DVD it still comes up blank
<geo-rge> that would be an edge/corner case :P
<XdorotaX> I scanned my Disk Usage, and I found a strange setup: There are four copies of the linux kernel, each with a different version number.. one is a restricted module (2.6.20-16), the rest are regular modules (2.6.17-12, 2.6.17-11, and 2.6.17-10)
<gogeta> cameran blank dvd??
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: maybe you could remount it
<vocx> geo-rge, you are totally off topic, ha ha
<cameran> gogeta: yeah the data dvd appears as blank
<frostburn> XdorotaX, that's normal incase something breaks you can use an older kernel
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: what commands do i need to type to unmount then remount?
<gogeta> xdorotax thats couse ubuntu doesent uninstall old kernels
<geo-rge> slicks_mage: so can you click now?
<gogeta> you can safly thow
<slicks_mage> bak lets start from the top
<slicks_mage> yea i can
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: right-click on the icon
<XdorotaX> gogeta: is there any way I can decrease the amount of them?
<gogeta> it leaves then incase the new one gives you issues
<gogeta> yes
<squarebottle> Anybody know a way that I can share a folder between a virtual machine and its host? Or more specifically, store files for the virtual machine in my linux filesystem?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: there isn't an unmount option so i ejected the disc
<gogeta> you can remove all but the latest
<SpiffyBalak> ah
<Ashfire908> can i set up two ppp0s on a system set up as a gateway and balance the load between the two?
<gogeta> the one your using
<Alfadir>  how can I restart gnome without rebooting? just installed ubuntu today
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: bad news, I've done some searching and it might be the copy protection
<gogeta> ctrl alt backspace
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: ok the disc is back and its the same thing
<squarebottle> Alfadir: Press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace.
<SpiffyBalak> what game is it?
<siloko> Alfadir: ctrl-alt-backspace
<geo-rge> ok, so I'm trying to get back on-topic then: btw, is xen on topic?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: Medieval 2: total war - but the thing is the disc worked fine a week ago, and the problem exists with all data DVDs i have used that previously worked
<geo-rge> and support for ubuntu using xen?
<slicks_mage> geo-rge: what do i do first to try to get wireless working on ubuntu?
<Xero> How do I use multimedia keys in Songbird? The MMKeys works partially, but I want my Playpause key.
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: the problem came about very recently, i had no problems with game dvds until this week
<squarebottle> geo-rge: Ubuntu refers to the whole system, this room is for helping the users of Ubuntu. :)
<jackfusion> hi all
<Alfadir_> ty
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: ok, I'm doing some more searching
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: also - i do not have a disk or cdrom user in my user/groups section
<vocx> geo-rge, of course is on topic but you tend to diverge a lot. Nobody has answered your Xen question by now, so you may have a better chance in the Xen forums or in ubuntuforums.org
<vinzg> hi, how it's possible to transefer a file directly  from an ip to another ip?
<pillowpants_> ok, i have a somewhat dumb question
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: i'm not sure why, but i think i used to have disk or cdrom as a group but its gone now
<hinogi> can anyone tell me how to install OneStroke? :P
<pillowpants_> in konkerer, I clicked "do not ask again" for the download window that pops up when you try to download something
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: try making a new group then?
<pillowpants_> no i cant find where to undo that
<esclavo> ubuntu 7.04 frozen, cannot ssh into it from inside lan, cannot use alt printscrn reisub, what should i do?
<pillowpants_> my stuff is downloading, but i have no idea where to
<geo-rge> ok... I can cut my divergence by cutting off me answering support questions here :)
<gogeta> XdorotaX you whant the headers the kernel and restrected
<Ashfire908> esclavo, power button?
<gogeta> XdorotaX older ones of the same can be removed
<vocx> !enter | pillowpants_
<ubotu> pillowpants_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: would i just make a cdrom group?  then how do i assign it?  i still dont understand what the group has to do with it, but i read on a forum that it could be related to a group issue :(
<quigley> how do i get midi working?
<zylche> I'm requesting #ubuntu-cthulhu gets added to the unofficial ubuntu support channel lists - Phnglui mgwa nafh, Cthulhu R'lyeh w'gahnagl fthagn!
<geo-rge> !xeb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xeb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<geo-rge> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<XdorotaX> gogeta: exactly how, though? is it an apt-get command?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: I don't know about making groups
<esclavo> Ashfire: risking another hard drive in use
<skyrocker67> how does one start firestarter after installing it from synaptic?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: are you at Ubuntu 7.04?
<gogeta> you can do it threw the gui
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: yes, 7.04
<gogeta> if you like
<siloko> esclavo: can you login to another terminal?
<Ashfire908> esclavo, is it activly writeing?
<pillowpants_> vocx : youre not going to answer my question?
<esclavo> Ya it was playing an mp3 before freezing
<siloko> esclavo: ctr alt f1 for example
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: did you update recently? did any updates happen around the time it stopped working?
<esclavo> ye im on my macbook
<esclavo> ya i tried that siloko
<jackfusion> For those that want to run xampp through linux and windows off usb.
<jackfusion> I have figured out how to run xampp linux from usb drive from help from http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=19808&sid=54c2bc8f3acc5e914ffa2c866ae81689 use the lampp.sh file it tells you to make in any linux distro. to run xampp.
<Ashfire908> esclavo, is it writeing?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: there was a recent kernel-headers update which is the only thing i can think of
<vocx> pillowpants_, I don't use konqueror, try #kubuntu
<esclavo> ya its skipping the mp3 right now..i think firefox froze it
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: but i tried booting into a previous kernel from the grub menu and the problem was still there! :(
<XdorotaX> gogeta: nevermind
<pillowpants_> vocx : ah, sure
<gogeta> to play mp3s you need lame installed
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: I'll search for more
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: thank you very much
<vocx> XdorotaX, yes the kernels need to be removed with apt-get, aptitude or synaptic, they are called "linux-image-<version numbers>"
<Electrosys> The 1152x864 screen resolution is not listed in the screen resolution in gnome. Is there any way I can add it? I am using fiesty.
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/75753
<XdorotaX> vocx: thankyou.
<Cryoniq> Thanks guys. I found out im using the ATI radeon (generic) fr my ati9800 pro. Im preparing for gusty already and possible problems that can rise to surface with the upgrade etc already :)
<esclavo> it must be writing if skipping, unless its in memory
<Ashfire908> esclavo, shuting down should be ok. mp3 playuing is reading, not writeing. also, there is journaling system that should help protect it
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: how can i check which group my DVD-drive is a part of?
<Cryoniq> fr =for
<esclavo> hmm good point
<XdorotaX> =)
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: right-clicking and checking the permissions
<Willabee> I'm trying to install Beryl on Feisty with i810 drivers, but direct rendering is disabled
<esclavo> reboot
<esclavo> :X
<Willabee> What driver should I get/how can I enable?
<runemaste644> how do i get my computer recgonized by the windows computers on my network?
<SpiffyBalak> esclavo: I think that's a curse word around here :)
<esclavo> does it auto do fsck ashfire
<brobostigon> samba
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: how can i change the group membership for the drive?
<Ashfire908> esclavo, sometimes. you can override it
<esclavo> whats the sequence?
<esclavo> i dont want it ot override...i wanted ot make sure it ran
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: what does it say for the groups/users?
<Ashfire908> esclavo, i don't know off hand. one sec
<kelvin> #ubuntu-es
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: for the dvd-drive for owner it is unknown
<QubicX> Hello everyone ;-)
<Ghozt> yo
<sky1> I am using Edgy on my Lenovo T60, I am afraid upgrading to Fiesty Fawn would create problems, like I had when I tried to install Fiesty fawn in the first time
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: you'd use a change group command. hold on...
<Ashfire908> esclavo, by overriding i me forcing a check
<sky1> should I make the upgrade ?
<Ashfire908> *mean
<Ghozt> Don't do it sky1! It will blow up your box!
<Xero> How do I use multimedia keys in Songbird? The MMKeys works partially, but I want my Play/pause key. Sorry to repeat.
<geo-rge> sky1: what do you use your machine for
<geo-rge> it kinda depends on that
<Ashfire908> esclavo, -f option does the force check on ext2/ext3
<vocx> sky1, read info by other users in ubuntuforums.org Use the search fields to search for your hardware.
<sky1> geo-rge, programming mostly,  and I also use messenger service
<siloko> Electrosys: try looking in /etc/X11/xorg.conf checkout http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217 if you don't know what you are doing . . .
<esclavo> i think starting in safe mode auto does fsck
<Ghozt> There's no apt-get for ISPconfig, right?
<sky1> geo-rge, I had trouble first time installing fiesty in it
<Electrosys> siloko:Thanks...
<geo-rge> if, for example, that machine supports 5,000 people in a large organization, I'd think really hard before upgrading :)
<esclavo> ashfire, is that to ammend in grub?
<sky1> geo-rge, no problems with edgy
<Ashfire908> esclavo, no
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: you'd use chown to change the user
<Ashfire908> esclavo, you have to run it.
<geo-rge> ok, the next question is, why are you considering an upgrade?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: would i change ownership of the drive itself?
<HuricaneHarry> !enter | HuricaneHarry
<SpiffyBalak> yers
<SpiffyBalak> *yes
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: the thing is i can mount the dvd and access the files using cedega
<vocx> !who | geo-rge
<ubotu> geo-rge: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Ashfire908> esclavo, recovery mode doesn't do it either. it just starts it without doing anything
<cameran> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sky1> geo-rge, no its installed in dual-bootup in my laptop
<sky1> geo-rge, but can I do a rollback ?
<esclavo> ash, so to do it effectively, do it before starting X11
<geo-rge> not without backing up your hd
<esclavo> right
<Ashfire908> esclavo, just start it normally.
<geo-rge> sky1: and that means backing up the whole drive, all of it, all partitions, the mbr, everything
<sky1> geo-rge, which version do you use ?
<Ashfire908> esclavo, the system should notice a error in the journal and fix it
<sky1> is anyone here who uses Fiesty Fawn on Lenovo machines ?
<geo-rge> none, I'm considering ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i'm sure somebody does, whats the question sky1?
<trvr3307> gnomefreak: sorry for bugging you again, but this apt-get update isn't working again
<geoff__> find package libdvdcss2.pc
<IndyGunFreak> trvr3307: are you using sudo?
<trvr3307> IndyGunFreak: yes
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<geo-rge> does ubuntu allow one to downgrade?
<trvr3307> i can't ping us.archvie.ubuntu.com again
<IndyGunFreak> geo-rge: no
<sky1> IndyGunFreak, I want to upgrade to 7.04, but when I tried to isntall it the first time I had trouble, but a lot of packages are made for 7.04 and it seems that when I download them it doesnt work in edgy(my current version)
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: is it working?
<geo-rge> trvr3307: yue hav to spel the site rite
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: nope, same problem
<IndyGunFreak> sky1: wel, that would make sense
<geoff__> uboyu find package libdvdcss2.pc
<SpiffyBalak> you'd have to "sudo chown username /path/to/dvd"
<trvr3307> geo-rge: my bad. i just spelled it wrong here. its correct in my sources.list
<geoff__> ubotu find package libdvdcss2.pc
<vocx> sky1, if you want newer packages use "backports"
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, arch-buildpackage, bzr-builddeb, cvs-buildpackage, darcs-buildpackage (and 14 others)
<geo-rge> trvr3307: ok, hmm
<sky1> IndyGunFreak, I dont know but I think Fiesty has issues with Lenovo T60 lol
<Iceshadow> im having some issues getting alsa to recognize my USB SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit external. I've used it in gentoo, so I know it works under alsa under snd-usb-audio, but having some issues on how to get it recognized in Ubuntu. Any ideas would be appreciated.
<Hilikus> how do i get the kernel source??
<trvr3307> geo-rge: gnomefreak said something about it may be a DNS issue...
<trvr3307> Firefox works fine
<IndyGunFreak> sky1: i dont' know, works fien on my old compaq laptop.
<geoff__> ubotu find package libdvdcss2.pc
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, arch-buildpackage, bzr-builddeb, cvs-buildpackage, darcs-buildpackage (and 14 others)
<napster> does anyone here use rhythmbox music player?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: ok give me a second
<IndyGunFreak> what specifically did it have a problem with?
<Hilikus> im trying apt-get source ... but it cant find the package
<IndyGunFreak> napster: use it for what/
<vocx> Hilikus, what do you want with it? If you have to ask than I'd say you are no kernel hacker.
<thesaint4444> hi guys, has anyone got experience with postfix+courier imap+mysql? I am trying to set up my mail server but cant seem to connect....
<geo-rge> trvr3307: what is your setup? do you have nat and several machines on a nat?
<Hilikus> i need to compile a lirc kernel module
<siloko> Hilikus: use synaptic - search for 'kernel source' :)
<Oni-Dracula> I'm using Gutsy Gibbon beta and I was wondering if there was a reason why I cannot click on any menus or task items on the gnome panel
<IndyGunFreak> !lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hilikus> i did
<sky1> IndyGunFreak, I couldnt even install it, thats why I installed a later version of ubuntu following instructions http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_6.10_(Edgy_Eft)_on_a_ThinkPad_T60
<trvr3307> geo-rge: i just have a wifi router, with two machines connected to it (one is OSX, other is ubuntu)
<sky1> sorry earlier version
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: i chowned the user, nothing, same problem
<jackfusion> Dose any one know how to make xampp look at a different location for the htdocs and mysql?
<napster> IndyGunFreak: Nothing in particular but when im listening 2 a song and i click view - song lyrics it says server did not respond and it used 2 work
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: try the one for changing groups....let me get it
<IndyGunFreak> napster: hmm, never used that feature, sorry... I use amarok anyways
<Hilikus> there's no kernel-source package
<Ice|Home> im having some issues getting alsa to recognize my USB SoundBlaster Live! 24-bit external. I've used it in gentoo, so I know it works under alsa under snd-usb-audio, but having some issues on how to get it recognized in Ubuntu. Any ideas would be appreciated.
<geo-rge> trvr3307: so the two machines  you have, connect with wireless?
<trvr3307> geo-rge: yes
<vocx> Hilikus, to compile kernel modules you do not need the kernel source, only the kernel headers, "sudo aptitude install linux-headers"
<geo-rge> try linux-source
<napster> IndyGunFreak: thnx anyway
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: chgrp
<geo-rge> well linux-source*
<Ghozt> Okay, I'm trying to install ISPConfig on this new Ubuntu 7.04 server install. I can't find an apt-get for it. I have found a guide for installing but I don't know how to grab the tar.gz file from Sourceforge. Any help?
<gnychis> I'm having boot problems, whenever I try to boot I get "File not found" ... which I think means it can't find the kernel.  But when I boot a live CD the kernel thats listed in GRUB is actually the kernel on my /boot partition
<Ashfire908> is it possible to use two ppp connections at the same time and use them as a gateway?
<CaBlGuY> I'm havin major problems playin DVD's here..  I've got all the packages installed that I need even the libdvdread3 and I'm still having issues.. Ogle just closes right away when I try to play one through it..  some help?
<snowdonkey> Hey.  How do I tell "burn" utility what CD-ROM drive to use?
<siloko> Hilikus: welll there's a kernel-source package  . . .
<napster> can any1 help me out with a rhythmbox media player issue?
<geoff__> ubotu find package libdvdcss2.pc
<ubotu> Found: kernel-package, arch-buildpackage, bzr-builddeb, cvs-buildpackage, darcs-buildpackage (and 14 others)
<Hilikus> im getting the headers
<Hilikus> ill see if configure is happy with that
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: still nothing
<IndyGunFreak> geoff__: what are you trhying to do?
<CaBlGuY> anyone..   help with playing DVD's?
<Ghozt> How can I grab a tar file off the net from command line?
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: there is an old thread on this same problem here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26283.html
<vocx> Hilikus, more importantly, you need the dependencies. Are you sure lirc isn't included in the kernel?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: chgrp plugdev /path
<CoasterMaster> !dvd | CaBlGuY
<ubotu> CaBlGuY: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<geo-rge> Ghozt: depends on where it is (and on what kind of service)
<CaBlGuY> CoasterMaster:  I done read all that and already got all of the packages installed..
<CaBlGuY> see..
<CaBlGuY> I'm havin major problems playin DVD's here..  I've got all the packages installed that I need even the libdvdread3 and I'm still having issues.. Ogle just closes right away when I try to play one through it..  some help?
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone help me out with a postfix+imap setup problem?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: I guess it's Gnome
<Ghozt> It's the ISPConfig file from sourceforge.
<siloko> Ghozt: use 'wget <path to file>
<jorge__> #ubuntu-br
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: that is so weird, it was working perfectly not a few days ago
<geoff__> install libdvdcss2  - I get a "missing" message from apt-get
<Ghozt> Thanks. One more question if anyone can answer: (There's no apt-get for ISPConfig, right?)
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: yeah, dvds are funny
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY:  go here, and look at 1.7.4.2   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<shaffy>  i am trying to run a perl script, but the instructions say i need to install "Config::Tiny, LWP::Simple and File::HomeDir" modules.   can anyone tell me how to install these perl modules?
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: yesterday I had to fight tooth and nail to make sure nothing was starting when I put in a DVD movie other than VLC
* CaBlGuY goes to read..
<Lax> Hello. Anyone got experience with Drjava and linux/ubuntu?
<Hilikus> vocx lsmod | grep lirc is empty
<vocx> shaffy, that is more of a question for Perl forums or irc channel. Isn't there a Perl FAQ in the net?
<olive> s/win31
<olive> oups
<geo-rge> shaffy: try searching for the modules: apt-cache search libperl
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: yeah i dont get it, it was fine just this past week.  i dont know what could have changed
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: plugdev needs to be a group for it to work I think
<vocx> Hilikus, you can install lirc from a package "aptitude search lirc"
<Hilikus> i already did
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: do you think that group got deleted or something?
<Hilikus> but i think it doest install the kernel module
<neverdie> mporw na rwthsw kati?
<geo-rge> if a perl module is not present as a ubuntu package, you can either build it into one and install it, or just build the module against your installed perl
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: yes
<Flannel> shaffy: libconfig-tiny-perl, I dont know, and, libfile-homedir-perl
<derrrface_> new to linux.... How can I add a "address bar" to my desktop panel????... Its a slow migration from windows. this is one feature I am truely frustrated not having... (amongst the 1000 other things I can NOT figure out) but am trying =)
<krunk-> how would one install just one package from gutsy?
<geo-rge> oh, my mistake, it's not libperl
<Flannel> derrrface_: an address bar?
<Lax> anyone know of a simple java editor with compiling options for ubuntu?
<kitche> krunk-: you can't unless you don't want that program to work
<LGM> hi all
<derrrface_> yeah in windows I hd an address bar that would launch web address in whatever my default web browser was (firefox)
<geo-rge> krunk: you'd have to backport it
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: well i'll look into it. kind of getting tired of spending my weekends try to get basic things to work in ubuntu, and i'm a linux server admin at work too :(
<krunk-> geo-rge: ah, I guess it's the 'ole home rolled source for me then
<vocx> Lax, this question is asked over and over again in the Programming Talk subforum, in ubuntuforums.org
<rw_afk> Hiya all
<SpiffyBalak> cameran: get some rest. get a frozenbubble addiction :P
<nullfs> I'm getting 'bash: java: command not found' Which java package do I need to install so that programs that require /usr/bin/java can run?
<kitche> !java | nullfs
<ubotu> nullfs: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Lax> ill check that out vocx
<geo-rge> you get the gutsy source, look at its depends, install those on your feisty system, then try building the package
<cameran> SpiffyBalak: anyway thanks for your time, i'm gonna do some more research on this
<kst-> is there a way to specify an installation path when installing packages with apt-get/synaptic?
<cameran> see ya
<Flannel> krunk-: Which package?
<LGM> I am trying to find a better free antivirs,  i have tryed avg and clamav any one got any ideas ?
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: did it work?
<frostburn> antivirus for what?
<shaffy> flannel, thanks a lot dude.  much appreciated.
<geo-rge> LGM: what does "better" mean?
<tarelerulz> How do you know something is make sound if you can't hear it. I am running flash player . I can't hear any sound. This seem to happen a lot with my usb sound card.  It seem like a lot of programs don't use it
<LGM> better
<derrrface_> Flannel: In windows I was able to have an address bar docked on my start menu bar which allowed me to type in whatever web address and have it launched in (default web browser)... would like to have this ability on the panel (where my quick launch icons are)
<LGM> better - beater
<shaffy> thanks vocx
<kst-> is there something like daemon tools for linux? i want to mount an .iso and use it in a virtual cd drive
<Flannel> derrrface_: Right click the panel, choose "add to panel"  see if there's something like that in there.
<geo-rge> LGM: can't help you if you don't say what better means for this situation
<shaffy> thanks geo-rge.  much appreciated
<derrrface_> flannel: there isn't
<vocx> shaffy, you are welcome
<tomb0y> anytime i try to enable the nvidia driver under restricted drivers, X server keeps crashing with an error of (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 1, 0x8000, 0x00000624, 0x000006e8)  any ideas ?
<kitche> tomb0y: well that's not a error
<CaBlGuY> yea IndyGunFreak thanks! ;)
<tomb0y> kitche: well my screen stays blank as soon as i run gdm.
<IndyGunFreak> CaBlGuY: ok... guess you just gotta know where to look for things.. :)
<LGM> i am looking for antiviurs that will scan file and folders on local workstaion and on network shears and windows boxes
<kitche> tomb0y: that's a bug in the nvidia driver that ubuntu uses
<CaBlGuY> IndyGunFreak:  yea, that's the key...  I was having problems installing the secind lib so that helped..  ;)
<AMDfanboy> hey everyone, i can't figure out how to install the iP1500 canon printer, it supposedly works, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1500  i just can't figure out how to do it!  i've read some things and they've all been dead ends.  anyone know?
<IndyGunFreak> yup.
<tomb0y> kitche: any suggestions as for a workaround? url?
<LGM> cups
<Willabee> So
<AMDfanboy> right, its not listed in CUPS
<kitche> tomb0y: install nvidia driver from their website
<Willabee> I just tried to install Beryl
<Willabee> and now all my title bars are gone
<AMDfanboy> other canon pixma printers are, but not this one
<vocx> !effects | Willabee
<ubotu> Willabee: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> tomb0y: I know they fixed that bug just that ubuntu still is using the bugged version
<geo-rge> Willabee: someone recently told me that they stopped working on and supporting beryl
<tomb0y> kitche: hmm, well i know i tried the program Envy, though that had the same problem.
<griznok> AMDfanboy: well Gutsy beta recognized my MP150 immediately... not sure about the P1500
<doolga> hello
<napster> where can i get plugins for rhythmbox media player from?
<AMDfanboy> huh, fiesty didn't recognize it?
<doolga> i am a new user need help with installation
<griznok> I've got a noob question: how do I load those icon sets (is there a directory I need to extract everything to?)
<griznok> AMDfanboy: err.. probably Fiesty did... cant remember though
<vocx> doolga, check ubuntuforums.org there is a section About Installations and Upgrades.
<maddog39> ugh... hello, synaptic keeps telling me it needs to remove libdbus and nautilus-burn in order to install vmware-server which doesnt make any sense, what the heck is going on :/
<cafuego> griznok: Normally you just drop the archove on the themes control pannel window
<leperkhanz> Hi, I wanted to let some Ubuntu devs know about some bugs in gutsy:
<leperkhanz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/147354/
<leperkhanz> Please feel free to enjoy them.
<AndrewB> leperkhanz: better in #ubuntu+1
<tarelerulz> my lan port don't work under Windows or ubuntu ? How can you tell if it just a software glitch or really messed up
<griznok> cafuego: thanks... I'll give that a try
<leperkhanz> AndrewB: Left it there, too. :)
<maddog39> then its refusing to install vmware-server
<AMDfanboy> well, actually, fiesty does recognize the MP150.
<AndrewEMT> hi
<AndrewEMT> I'm back again
<klick> hey all, i just did an upgrade from feisty to gusty, and I have an intel 915gm vid card, and after the upgrade it seems rendering is disabled but it looks like the 915 module is still loaded, any clues why?
<griznok> cafuego: thanks... it worked
<vocx> klick, we do not support gutsy here... but check other modules loaded in the X logs.
<Ant1jr> we dont support gutsy here, but here is some support
<niekie> Hmm..
<niekie> What does it mean when something is "deferred"?
<AndrewB> Delayed
<Lax> "java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError" whats wrong with this?
<niekie> I see.
<AndrewEMT> I can't remember who was helping me before
<oxeimon> anyone have any idea why my wireless screws up every time I change networks?
<AndrewB> AndrewEMT: what was it reguarding?
<Ant1jr> holy !@#$ 1121people in room
<AndrewEMT> Ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> hello
<AndrewB> AndrewEMT: it has had alot more ;)
<MoonBay> @@
<AndrewB> eh..
<MoonBay> 1122
<AndrewB> I ment Ant1jr
<niekie> So when something says it is executing deferred tasks, it means that it is executing previously ignored tasks, right?
<AndrewB> niekie: yeah I would assume so.
<AndrewEMT> I don't think I'm in the right spot...
<AndrewEMT> sry
<FurryNemesis> anyone know a good program, preferably w/gui frontend, that can record video from my webcam?
<niekie> AndrewB: thanks :-)
<AndrewB> Ant1jr: 23:47 -!- Irssi: Peak for #ubuntu@freenode: 1604 (Thu Apr 19 15:32:42 2007)
<oxeimon> whenever I suspend my computer, move it somewhere else, and open it up and try to connect to a new wireless network, it won't connect...
<flamedryad> hi ya'lll
<FurryNemesis> oxeimon, on the same network?
<flamedryad> trying to stream quicktime
<oxeimon> well, I'm on a campus network
<oxeimon> so I think it's the same network
<oxeimon> though I'd be working under different wireless routers
<d3visi0n> Hm, anyone know if compiz-fusion works well with dual monitors?
<AndrewB> !quicktime > flamedryad (See pm flamedryad)
<FurryNemesis> there's your problem, probably
<Rizzla> hey does anyone know of an app to watch tv?  I have a hauppague card but dont know what app i should use to watch tv with
<AndrewB> Rizzla: I use tvtime
<FurryNemesis> mythtv!
<hellhoundp2k> Hey everyone! Can anyone help me with a quick question about OpenOffice.org? Or is there a specific channel for it?
<oxeimon> FurryNemesis: what's my problem?
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: ask away :)
<niekie> Does anyone know what it means when I have a /dev/hwrng device?
<oxeimon> FurryNemesis: is there any way to restart my wireless card without restarting my computer?
<FurryNemesis> oxeimon, it probably doesn't like skipping to another router
<Rizzla> is mythtv hard to setup?
<Ant1jr> I use vlc to watch tv
<oxeimon> umm...that shouldn't be the case though
<AndrewB> Rizzla: nope not very
<FurryNemesis> oxeimon, yes - is it a pcmcia card?
<oxeimon> when I had XP, I had no problems swithcing routers
<AndrewB> Rizzla: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<hellhoundp2k> AndrewB: Well, OpenOffice Word Processor starts up, and the document page in page layout is kindof to the left. I'd like it to sit in the center, like Microsoft Office Word does. Is this a setting I can adjust?
<giuseppe_> hilfe fur kopete
<Rizzla> will do, thanks
<oxeimon> FurryNemesis: How can I tell? I just know that back when I had windows XP installed, I never used to have these kinds of problems
<AndrewB> !de | giuseppe_
<ubotu> giuseppe_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FurryNemesis> ok, do you have to plug the card in to the side?
<etale> I'm having a really hard time with my thinkpad x61 getting ethernet... does anyone else in here use one? I can't find anything on the internet about this problem... internet doesn't even work in knoppix for me, but forums all suggest that dhcp/ethernet should work out of the box for a thinkpad x61
<hellhoundp2k> oxeimon: Linux isn't as easy as windows :P One thing you should get used to
<oxeimon> FurryNemesis: Nope
<etale> any help?
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: http://neowiki.neooffice.org/index.php/Editing_Default_Styles_and_Using_Templates looks like it might be the answer.
<FurryNemesis> ok, it's built in then
<oxeimon> hellhoundp2k: Hahaha tru dat. Though it's much easier to connect to other linuxes than it is for windows to connect to other windows...
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hello short question, is it possible two have two compleely different themes stored on an ubuntu computer, without changing the user ? i want a standard (work) theme but a second one to watch movies, play around with, they would have different panels and all but I would like to use the same user?
<oxeimon> Is there any way of manually restarting my network card?
<FurryNemesis> oxeimon, do you use the network manager to connect, and have you tried selecting the new router from there?
<turnip> Hi - I tried to hibernate my new laptop and when I turned it back on it failed to boot continually. I managed to get it to boot by removing the power cable and the battery and but now it will only boot about 1/4 of the time - what can I do to fix this? It seems like there's something screwed with the BIOS, it doesn't even get to GRUB.
<oxeimon> I don't know what you mean by network manager
<oxeimon> I just go to System->Administration->Network
<Rizzla> one other quick question, where can i get good general video codecs?  is there a repo with a good video codec set (divx, etc)
<AndrewB> turnip: make sure the harddrive is the dafault boot device in the bios. Do you get any errors or anything?
<oxeimon> or I just click on the wireless icon on the top right corner of the screen
<hellhoundp2k> Thanks AndrewB, I'll look through it :)
<frostburn> that's network manager
<FurryNemesis> ok, when you do that, that's network manager
<AndrewB> !multimedia > Rizzla ( see pm)
<oxeimon> ah k
<oxeimon> well, I don't know how to select a *new* router from there...
<FurryNemesis> does it see the new router when you move locations?
<turnip> AndrewB: No errors, I just get a flashing underscore. I do recall that the CD drive is still the default boot device so I could try that - but it was fine before I hibernated
<FurryNemesis> or is it the same connection?
<oxeimon> basically, the network name is "Kiewit Wireless", wherever I go
<ibilic> how do I create a fat32 partition on my new hard disk?
<oxeimon> well, the thing is, I can't tell if it's a new router
<ibilic> I have qtparted
<oxeimon> because they're all called the same thing
<FurryNemesis> that's ok
<ibilic> but when I try
<ibilic> it just doesn't want to format
<krunk-> woot! fixed my 3tb partition woes and it came down a bug of the ubuntu release of parted
<AndrewB> turnip: sounds like a hardware fault more than ubuntu, maybe the cold boot was nothing to do with it.
<com64> hey can anybody help me? gnome graphically died on me yesterday for no reason and I can't get it going again - panels, icons, everything - gone.
<FurryNemesis> if you highlight wireless and then go to properties
<SpiffyBalak> com64: try reinstalling Gnome?
<AndrewB> !gparted | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Rizzla> andrewb, i use mplayer as my player and i tried watching some movie files but it said i didnt have the right codec installed
<FurryNemesis> and then hit the down tab to the right
<AndrewB> ibilic: or make a partition then mke.fatx   iirc
<com64> did that last time - this is the second time this has happened
<FurryNemesis> you'll see networks listed by essid
<AndrewB> Rizzla: what file extension was the file?
<oxeimon> oh
<Rizzla> avi
<oxeimon> so I shouldn't have "enable roaming mode" checked?
<turnip> AndrewB: This laptop was brand new on Wednesday... do you think re-flashing the BIOS might help?#
<krunk-> I advise not using the parted/gparted programs for ubuntu for anything other the straight vanilla msdos labeled partitions
<FurryNemesis> possibly not a good idea
<AndrewB> turnip: I don't know, though that can possibly be dangerous.
<hellhoundp2k> AndrewB: That resource you gave me actually just gives you information about how to style the document. I'd like the document itself to be positioned a little more centered on the page.
<FurryNemesis> it certainly doesn't work for me.....
<Rizzla> its an xvid avi file
<speedy> i'm setting eth0 to 192.168.0.99 and an IP alias eth0:0 to 192.168.0.100, outgoing connection using 192.168.0.100, how can i set it to use 192.168.0.99 ?
<FurryNemesis> if you get out of that mode and try and select your old network
<oxeimon> you mean roaming mode doesn't work for you either?
<FurryNemesis> that might just do it
<oxeimon> I see.
<oxeimon> hmm
<FurryNemesis> nope, because of authentication
<oxeimon> well, I can't test this here, I'd have to go somewhere else to test if this works
<FurryNemesis> nuts
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: I'm not 100% sure, I don't really use openoffic
<geo-rge> it seems the wiki doesn't have the xen on edgy page; can someone update the factoid please?
<FurryNemesis> well, if coming out of roaming mode doesn't work, try the forums
<oxeimon> so I guess if it doesn't, someone else will have to put up with my complaining
<oxeimon> k
<oxeimon> thanks :-D
<FurryNemesis> ubuntuforums.org if you need further help
<hellhoundp2k> AndrewB: Okay :) Thanks for your assistance
<FurryNemesis> np
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: could try #openoffice.org
<AndrewEMT> is someone available to help me install ubuntu?
<professor_> ssure andrew
<professor_> whats up
<AndrewEMT> Okay
<AndrewEMT> I'm in ubuntu "live" mode now
<AndrewEMT> I can't get it to go past the partition screen
<professor_> ok
<professor_> give me an istant message
<AndrewEMT> I'm trying to install it to my hard drive over windows
<Oval> Hi guys,.
<professor_> check the private chat andrew
<Oval> Is there a quick check that I can run without installing anything to get an HTTP response on port 80?
<professor_> I just sent you one
<AndrewEMT> I just did
<AndrewEMT> I sent you one
<Flannel> Oval: What?  What sort of response are you looking for?
<AndrewEMT> I'm new to xchat
<AndrewEMT> I need help
<professor> ok
<professor> i sent you a private chat
<AndrewEMT> I don't know where to look
<AndrewEMT> I used to use mIRE
<professor> on the left
<Cryoniq> How do I remove programs I installed with gdebi-gtk?
<AndrewEMT> mIRC
<AndrewEMT> but it won't install on Ubuntu
<AndrewEMT> :(
<professor> right click my screen name and go to private chat
<Flannel> AndrewEMT, professor, queries won't work unless you're registered in freenode.  Just talk here.
<professor> ohhh
<professor> thanks
<HuricaneHarry> hellhoundp2k: try view -> zoom -> pagewidth
<AndrewEMT> i did
<professor> ok andrew
<AndrewEMT> I just sent you one
<vocx> !register | professor AndrewEMT
<ubotu> professor AndrewEMT: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Absenth> how do I configure buttons 4 and 5 on my mouse to be forward and backward in firefox?
<geo-rge> professor, AndrewEMT: you both have to register with nickserv if you haven't already, and/or identify to nickserv
<Hilikus> is it ITV menu??
<professor> andrew what are you triying to do fresh install over windows
<AndrewEMT> Yes
<AndrewEMT> I can't get the pmer to work
<professor> ok thats real easy
<AndrewEMT> I'm sorry
<AndrewEMT> What do I do
<AndrewEMT> Give me step by step
<AndrewEMT> I'm lost
<HuricaneHarry> clear
<hellhoundp2k> HuricaneHarry: That works, but it makes the document zoom much bigger than I'd like.
<professor> double click the install button
<professor> and hten read to me what you see
<AndrewEMT> ok
<AndrewEMT> Welcome screen
<Flannel> AndrewEMT: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall  is a step by step guide
<professor> ok
<AndrewEMT> you there professor
<professor> yes
<AndrewEMT> next
<tussey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Oval> Flannel: Sorry about that.  I just want to see if I can run a service on port 80 and have it respond properly, I'm testing some network settings.
<professor> ok walk through
<Oval> Basically checking if my NAT work.
<Oval> *works
<AndrewEMT> I'm at select location screen
<professor> ok
<AndrewEMT> and choosing
<professor> keep going
<professor> is this a desktop
<professor> or a laptop
<HuricaneHarry> hellhoundp2k: Try sending a request to openoffice.org, i don't think it's possible at this time.
<AndrewEMT> Laptop
<AndrewEMT> I'm at partition screen
<professor> what brand
<AndrewEMT> That's where I'm stuck
<AndrewEMT> HP
<professor> cause you may be tring to pull your hair out to get the wireless card to work
<AndrewEMT> nope
<AndrewEMT> it works
<professor> wher are you stuck
<AndrewEMT> At partition screen
<professor> ok
<AndrewEMT> It keeps saying no root system defined
<AndrewEMT> or something like that
<geo-rge> deciding how to partition?
<professor> you want to partition the whole thing
<AndrewEMT> Yes
<professor> use entire disk
<professor> is the option
<AndrewEMT> I want everything overwritten
<geo-rge> you sure about that?
<airstrike> anyone knows how to make my built-in webcam work?:~
<SpiffyBalak> did you back up all of your personal data?
<geo-rge> because it -will- overwrite -everything- on the drive
<tussey> this line in the wiki needs to be changed
<AndrewEMT> okay
<AndrewEMT> I got it
<professor> cool
<tussey> from sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh to sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<AndrewEMT> thatnk you :)
<professor>  go to next
<AndrewEMT> thank*
<professor> and letme know the screen
<AndrewEMT> its installing
<AndrewEMT> :)
<AndrewEMT> ty
<professor> what type of wireless card do you have
<professor> welcome
<AndrewEMT> dunno
<professor> lol
<AndrewEMT> intel something
<AndrewEMT> I think
<professor> yea its a broadcom
<professor> card
<AndrewEMT> I dunno
<AndrewEMT> it may not be intel
<AndrewEMT> I think
<professor> they are a pain in the ass to get working on ubuntu
<AndrewEMT> but don't entirely know
<professor> I have tried
<professor> then I just bought a pci card
<AndrewEMT> I'm connecting to internet just fine
<geo-rge> AndrewEMT: it just worked?
<AndrewB> !enter > AndrewEMT
<professor> are you plugged into it
<professor> through a cable
<AndrewEMT> yes
<professor> no wireless in ubuntu "just works"
<professor> then that is how you are getting your internet
<professor> not through the wireless
<professor> trust me
<AndrewEMT> right
<professor> after you get that working
<professor> you will feel like you took over the world
<professor> cause its real hard to do
<professor> on a hp
<professor> compaq
<professor> acer
<__mikem> professor, what would be nice is if by the next release of ubuntu, xserver-xorg fixed that little problem where the video cards that ship with the current line of hp pavilions don't work with X out of the box
<kitche> !enter | professor
<ubotu> professor: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<AndrewEMT> I'll figure it out
<geo-rge> might as well install most of the stuff first and reboot into your ubuntu and then get your wireless going after you have all those tools
<hellhoundp2k> kitche: Beat me to it :P
<Smegzor> I have two servers running ubuntu.  This one has a monitor, keyboard, and mouse but the other one on my network has none of that.  I can login to its desktop via Cygwin on Windows, but I want to be able to do that same thing from this Linux box.  How do I get a remote gui login from here?
<professor> __mikem it would also be great if they had a fix for the broadcom wireless card set
<marti149> what voice recording software is available for ubuntu. want to record to mp3
<professor> I love ubuntu
<AndrewEMT> I do too, already. It's way better than Windows
<Alfadir> would love ubuntu  if I had sound in steam :p
<__mikem> professor, yes, I am just living without that. They did have a fix for it, but I can't remember it
<professor> its just a pain to get this card to work, and I have tried all those walk throughs
<professor> lol
<SpiffyBalak> maril49: Audacity and Sweep
<marti149> what voice recording software is available for ubuntu. want to record to mp3
<orangefly> how do i connect mythtv to a network windows share
<marti149> audacity?
<professor> use a pci car it is less hassle
<marti149> for ubuntu?
<geo-rge> Smegzor: as root try this: X :1 vt8 -query (the machine ip)
<orangefly> yes.....
<SpiffyBalak> yes
<AndrewEMT> Like I said, I'm connecting through a cable, I don't use my wireless
<SpiffyBalak> it runs on Linux too
<professor> its a great operating system, they should make a special version for laptops
<AndrewEMT> I'll get it running
<Smegzor> thanks.  trying now..
<marti149> thanks
<professor> Andrew not to discorage you but good luck
<geo-rge> Smegzor: and man X makes good reading too..
<SpiffyBalak> one simple sound recorder is gnome-sound-recorder
<SpiffyBalak> apt-get it
<professor> if you get it working, let me know what broadcom chip set you have
<el_pello> HOLA
<professor> and how you did it
<marti149> that was quick. there isnt anything I cant do yet on ubuntu....
<Cryoniq> ouff.. trying to de-install wmvare which I installed using their own install script etc.. i feel... clueless what I should do to remove it.. hmm..
<el_pello> necesito un poko de ayuda
<LGM> is there a list of apt soreces  for applications
<macd> !es | el_pello
<ubotu> el_pello: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<professor> marti do you have a laptop
<macd> Cryoniq, tried reading the howto uninstall on vmwares site yet? (its pretty clearly outlined)
<Cryoniq> ok.. not totaly clueless.. guess its time to google wmvare howto deinstall :)
<professor> virtual box I think is better than vm ware
<zmp> if new to linux, would ubuntu be a good choice?
<professor> yes very good coce
<professor> choice*
<geo-rge> new to unix too?
<zmp> okay :)
<zmp> yea
<Cryoniq> macd: oh.. ah.. I see.. nice.. *cough* thanks :) *blush*
<__mikem> zmp, don't you think we might be a bit biased
<professor> I have tried to install unix
<adnyar> i am BANNED
<el_pello> I need to install java environment
<el_pello> and i can't
<__mad> if i change my kernel from 2.6.20-15-generic to a i686 would i gain some performance?
<professor> I keep getting stuck
<professor> it confuses me
<orangefly> how do i connect mythtv to a network windows share
<professor> ll
<AndrewB> adnyar: from?
<ivx> hey what port is it you are suppose to connect to freenode one to avoid any problems
<macd> !java > el_pello see the private message from uboto
<hellhoundp2k> Hey guys, what's the command to launch nautilus with sudo privleges again?
<Flannel> __mad: generic is optimized for 686, so no.
<ivx> hellhoundp2k sudo nautilus
<macd> hellhoundp2k, gksudo nautilus
<__mad> thanks
<wwalker> I have to setup outgoing mail from postfix to use port 587, SMTP Auth, PLAIN.  anyone know the proper way to do that in Ubuntu?  (I moved over from Fedora / sendmail where it's uncomment one line, I assume it's also easy in Ubuntu but I don't see it)
<kitche> hellhoundp2k: gksu nautilus remember to be careful :)
<warrior> escuze me a one p2p for linux?
<hellhoundp2k> macd That's the one I was looking for :) Thanks
<hellhoundp2k> kitche: I am :)
<BlaenkDenum> warrior: what?
<Smegzor2> heh  ok  now that I have an X windows session to my other box, how do I swap between it and my first machine?  I am currently stuck in the remote X windows session - HALP!
<__mikem> lol at BlaenkDenum and warrior
<BlaenkDenum> __mikem: what
<Dr_willis> Smegzor2,  using the xdmcp stuff? try alt-ctrl-F7 and F8 ?
<warrior> a one p2p for ubuntu similar bear share for windows....
<BlaenkDenum> warrior: www.frostwire.com
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Smegzor> yay!  I've escaped!
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  :)
<__mikem> I am currently at USF, so I can't use P2P networks
<geo-rge> Smegzor2: the remote is on F8, the local is on F7
<Smegzor> thanks! Now I can ditch Cygwin =)
<Dr_willis> Smegzor,  with 'xming' under windows - you can do a similer thing with a windows machine.
<warrior> similar bear share....
<geo-rge> Smegzor: you can also try xnest
<geo-rge> instead of X
<Peppery> Can anyone help me with my problem(s)? I think they're all HAL-related -- http://pastebin.ca/721112
<el_pello> necesito ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Smegzor> I'm actually a Windows user *ducks* but my file servers are all Ubuntu and my next pc is gonna be Ubuntu =D
<__mikem> el_pello please fix your keyboard
<geo-rge> again reading man X and man xnest good things
<professor> how the heck do you get dvds to run in linux
<__mikem> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<professor> I have downloaded al the players but it still says that I am missing the codecs
<ivx> hey does anyone know about using broadcom 4318 with firmware, i can get it working with ndis wrapper, but when i try to do it with the firmware the mouse goes crazy, like shoots all over the place and stops working sometimes
<Lax> hi anyone know if i can make the beryl cube display planes (with nothing on the "taskbar")
<el_pello> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<AndrewB> !dvd > professor (see pm)
<__mikem> !es | el_pello
<ubotu> el_pello: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Kevbo> can someone tell me if I am in the Ubuntu room?
<professor> what
<macd> el_pello, we dont speak spanish here, join #ubuntu-es for help in spanish
<preaction> Kevbo, yes
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience setting up proftpd?
<AndrewB> Kevbo: you are
<professor> this is america, speak english
<ShiftyPowers> i can't get any clients to list a directory
<Kevbo> preaction ....thanks
<__mikem> macd I don't think he speaks english
<macd> __mikem, yeah hes been talking in both
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<warrior> do not open frostwire.com.........
<geo-rge> professor: wow, is everyone here in america? btw, north or south?
<__mikem> warrior why not?
<AndrewB> warrior: why not? It works here.
<warrior> HELP ME PLEASE1111111111111111111
<Kevbo> I am having trouble with evolution, how can I change my pop and smtp settings... I beleive Ihave to use a specific port
<AndrewB> !caps | warrior
<__mikem> !caps | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<warrior> ok
<warrior> please help me
<AndrewB> geo-rge: no, from everywhere. Personally Scotland, UK ;)
<leo_rockw> i installed uswsusp and hibernate works but resume doesn't. i get a regular boot and swap doesn't get loaded. what am i doing wrong?
<AndrewB> warrior: what is up? Ask your question.
<Peppery> When loading up Ubuntu on my Compaq Presario F502AU laptop, I get an error message saying "Failed initializing HAL". When trying to load network-admin from GDM I get a window that says "Your configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration" and if I run it from the command line: http://pastebin.ca/721117 - I also get this error when trying to start Compiz Fusion: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_b
<leo_rockw> !uswsusp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uswsusp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sotec_prod> best media manager for Ubuntu/gnome?
<SpiffyBalak> Banshee or Rhythmbox
<AndrewB> Banshee ;)
<sotec_prod> not amarok?
<professor> ok question here, dell putting ubuntu on their computers , good move for linux or bad
<hjmills> is there anything faster than xdmcp?
<AndrewB> professor: that should be in -offtopic
<professor> true
<hjmills> professor, good, people are more likely to hear about it and possibly give it a try
<__mikem> professor, I call it a good move, because dell appears to be doing well with their decision to OEM ubuntu
<leo_rockw> amarok is qt
<MKS4FUN> getautomatix... what happened??!?!!? I can't get the website!
<professor> yea maybe drivers will become available
<SpiffyBalak> Vista's disappointing a lot of people
<h|barbobot> hey guys i just upgraded to gutsy, i have a dual monitor setup and now when i maximize the window it goes over both monitors whereas before it would only open in one. Is there a way to get it back to the previous behavior?
<MKS4FUN> Any suggestions?
<AndrewB> !gutsy | h|barbobot
<ubotu> h|barbobot: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<__mikem> SpiffyBalak, no really, you think
<gnomefreak> !automatix | MKS4FUN
<ubotu> MKS4FUN: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Cryoniq> macd: Worked out nice. Thanks :)
<hjmills> does anybody have any good ideas for keeping two calendars in evolution in sync with each other and with a google calendar?
<Peppery> When loading up Ubuntu on my Compaq Presario F502AU laptop, I get an error message saying "Failed initializing HAL". When trying to load network-admin from GDM I get a window that says "Your configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration" and if I run it from the command line: http://pastebin.ca/721117 - I also get this error when trying to start Compiz Fusion: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_b
<IpMooBeta> ubotu:   im running 7.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about im running 7.10 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> IpMooBeta, ubotu is a bot
<IpMooBeta> ty
<kelvin> #ubuntu
<IpMooBeta> anyhow 7.10 seems ok but i have a pidgin dalnet issue
<AndrewB> !hi | kelvin
<Sanne> hi, I need to install the csh shell to run a script. Can I just install the csh package, or would that mess something up in my system regarding the default bash shell (in Dapper)?
<kelvin> #ubuntu-es
<ubotu> kelvin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sotec_prod> ok, i'll give banshee a shot
<sotec_prod> thanks guys
<HuricaneHarry> wwalker: man transport 5
<taime1> can someone please help me get my sound working on my laptop? the card just isnt recognized by alsa but lspci sees it. the modules are loaded for my card, yet still, my computer thinks i dont have a sound device...
<maynards-girl> what program can i use to play a dvd?
<Peppery> When loading up Ubuntu on my laptop, I get an error message saying "Failed initializing HAL". When trying to load network-admin from GDM I get a window that says "Your configuration could not be loaded, you are not allowed to access the system configuration" and if I run it from the command line: http://pastebin.ca/721117 - I also get this error when trying to start Compiz Fusion: "Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file
<Peppery> maynards-girl: VLC
<AndrewB> !dvd > maynards-girl (see pm)
<amro> hi,when I ./configure tor , it asking me about the openssl-dir,where can I find it ?thx
<nvictor> hello all
<Peppery> hey
<Peppery> amro: whereis openssl
<maynards-girl> thank you
<nvictor> is there a command line tool that renders accented character under linux?
<amro> Peppery,I do not know..
<AndrewB> amro: no, thats a command.
<Peppery> amro: Try 'whereis openssl' on a command line
<amro> Peppery,thx ;)
<Peppery> peppery@hyperion:~$ whereis openssl | openssl: /usr/include/openssl :p
<Rizzla> has anyone had success restoring a previous backup of a thunderbird profile in ubuntu
<GarryFre> Hal2000: What you doin Dave?" Dave "I'm installing windows Hal." Hal: "I'm ... afraid ... Dave! .. stop ... Dave! .. Please stop Dave!"
<Rizzla> i tried going through the profile manager
<Peppery> ahahaha GarryFre
<Ant1jr> what?
<nvictor> so it's no?
<amro> Peppery,thx,it works :)
<GarryFre> Peppery :)
<Peppery> amro: no problem ;)
<nvictor> no command line tool that accepts accented characters?
<AndrewB> nvictor: what do you mean 'accepts'?
<taime1> why doesnt alsa see my card or modules???
<Peppery> taime1: Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<Dead2Fall> i think someone hacked me with an ubuntu
<Dead2Fall> plz help
<leo_rockw> i installed uswsusp and hibernate works but resume doesn't. i get a regular boot and swap doesn't get loaded (it FAILS). what am i doing wrong?
<Ant1jr> all command line tools emulate the same command lline, so you're not gonna be able to use accents
<taime1> i have tried everything you can think of
<Rizzla> Anyone else get this error from thunderbird profile manager?  "Thunderbird cannot use the profile "Default user" because it is in use.  To continue close the running instance of Thunderbird or choose a different profile."
<hellhoundp2k> Dead2Fall: What operating system are you using?
<nvictor> I see
<Peppery> Dead2Fall: with an ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> !s2disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s2disk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arooni> how do i install newer nvidia drivers... when i shut down gdm... i still get the error that the nvidia module is loaded and installation can't continue;  what to do?
<Peppery> Dead2Fall: Did someone hack your Ubuntu install or did someone hack you with Ubuntu?
<nvictor> Ant1jr: in fact in tex you can do things like caf\'e
<nvictor> I need to see the source of such a program
<Ant1jr> hm
<Ant1jr> ok
<^Ocean^> !testing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Peppery> failure.
<nvictor> see you guys
<Peppery> g'day TheSkorm
<Peppery> Have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<TheSkorm> Peppery: yes
<^Ocean^> !unstable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hellhoundp2k> Hey guys, OpenOffice.org 2.3.0 is out, and I have 2.2.0.. sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade don't see this, why not?
<Peppery> TheSkorm: Okay, hold on while I transfer you to tech support
<AndrewB> !gutsy > ^Ocean^ (see pm)
<TheSkorm> Ever time she boots it says that the CPU i missing, in teh cmos
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: cause it musn't be in the repo's yet.
<Rabbitbunny> Can I change my terminal?
<hellhoundp2k> AndrewB: Hope it's in there soon.
<hellhoundp2k> Rabbitbunny: What would you like to change?
<leo_rockw> hellhoundp2k, it is in gutsy already. wait until october
<Peppery> TheSkorm: Try sudo apt-get install universe milky-way planets && planets create earth && planets create life earth
<Rabbitbunny> I'm using irssi and hate the white background, I want black. I've been told this is not irssi's problem, But that it's terminal dependant.
<Rizzla> anyone have an idea or could help with my thunderbird issue?
<hellhoundp2k> leo_rockw: Exactly what day is gutsy being released?
<AndrewB> hellhoundp2k: est 18th
<hellhoundp2k> leo_rockw: Aw. :( Too long for me.
<hellhoundp2k> oops, I mean AndrewB
<hellhoundp2k> :P
<Hilikus> what do i have to do in linux so that my windows box can refer to my ubuntu box by its hostname??
<leo_rockw> hellhoundp2k, october 18th is the official date yeah
<hellhoundp2k> So long! nooo
<leo_rockw> hellhoundp2k, if you know what you're doing and you're not in a production pc you can try it now
<leo_rockw> hellhoundp2k, but you have to know that things can go wrong
<hellhoundp2k> leo_rockw: I know :P I think I'll just wait.
<Rizzla> hwo can i tell if thunderbird is running in the background
<hellhoundp2k> I've invested way too much time just getting this machine to work the way I want to start all over with an unstable release :P
<AndrewB> Rizzla: ps aux | grep thunderbird
<leo_rockw> hellhoundp2k, when i first installed gutsy OO.o wasnt working at all. it was buggy
<Rizzla> every time i try and start it up, it says that there's already another instances of it open, but when i look at the processes i see nothing
<Peppery> Rabbitbunny: Try Edit -> Profiles, Edit, Colors
<Peppery> Rabbitbunny: That changes your entire terminal, but hopefully it's what you want
<Rabbitbunny> Cool, I'll try
<hellhoundp2k> Argh. OpenOffice.org Writer doesn't appear to be recognizing my font that I just installed.. Existence Light in .ttf.. installed to fonts://. Anyone had this problem before?
<simplechat_> hey
<leo_rockw> i installed uswsusp and s2disk works but resume doesn't. i get a regular boot and swap doesn't get loaded (it FAILS because it has all that hibernate data). what am i doing wrong?
<Rizzla> AndrewB, this is what i get 17145  0.0  0.0   2884   760 pts/0    R+   19:46   0:00 grep thunderbird
<rico_> Rizzla, then thunderbird isn't running.
<AndrewB> Rizzla: doens't look like it then.
<amro> Hi,I cannot gothrough tor "./configure" without Openssl ,even I use the results from"whereis openssl" is NOT work.
<TheSkorm>  9:43AM  up 35 days, 19:53, 7 users, load averages: 0.00, 0.02, 0.05
<AndrewB> amro: try sudo apt-get install openssl-dev  then try it
<Rabbitbunny> W00t!
<amro> AndrewB,en thx
<Rabbitbunny> That's exactly what I wanted
<TheSkorm> Hi, im trying to installl stuff with apt-get
* Rabbitbunny does a ance
<Peppery> Rabbitbunny: Enjoy ;)
<TheSkorm> im getting command not found
<TheSkorm> FreeBSD fruit.theskorm.net 6.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.1-RELEASE #0: Sun Aug 26 13:22:34 EST 2007     root@fruit.theskorm.net:/usr/src/sys/i386/compile/FRUIT  i386
<Peppery> amro: What was the output?
<leo_rockw> how do i clean my swap so it doesn't FAIL when mounted?
<Peppery> fail.theskorm.net
<AndrewB> TheSkorm: use   sudo apt-get
<Rizzla> how come when I try to run it i get this "mozilla thunderbird is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must first close the existing mozilla thunderbird process, or restart
<rico_> erm, does FreeBSD even have apt-get?
<AndrewB> Rizzla: log out your session or reboot, see if it fixes
<coreymanshack> freebsd?
<coreymanshack> this is ubuntu forums
<AndrewB> TheSkorm: are you using freebsd?
<coreymanshack> i mean irc
<Rizzla> i'll give it a whirl again
* coreymanshack needs help with automounting
<TheSkorm> AndrewB: I dunno
<leo_rockw> if you don't use sudo, apt-get doesn't give you command not found in ubuntu
<rico_> hey guys. I did some silly things (installing/reinstalling some packages) and now Nautilus is broken. No desktop icons, folder browser windows won't open. Anyone got any clue to where I can start figuring this out?
<TheSkorm> WINDOWS XP SERVER 2004
<leo_rockw> it gives you apt-sudo --help
<TheSkorm> It says it on the label
<rico_> apt-get --help you mean
<rico_> :b
<Peppery> rico_: have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<rico_> TheSkorm, .....
<leo_rockw> that lol
<AndrewB> TheSkorm: try #freebsd
<rico_> Peppery, the computer?
<Peppery> rico_: Yes.
<rico_> mmm, no I haven't.
<Rizzla> just logged out and logged back in, nothing..
<Rizzla> still the same error
<rico_> I did try a logoff/logout though.
<Peppery> rico_: sudo shutdown -r now
<rico_> Rizzla, killall -9 thunderbird-bin for good measure
* coreymanshack still needs help automounting
<TheSkorm> rico_: do you need the -9
<TheSkorm> i mean, thats just so crual
<Rizzla> no process killed
<leo_rockw> how do i go about getting my swap to mount at boot if i'm getting FAIL?
<Peppery> leo_rockw: have you tried turning it off and back on again?
<leo_rockw> Peppery, the swap?
<Peppery> leo_rockw: the computer
<AndrewB> Peppery: please stop that.
<etale> I'm having overheat problems in both ubuntu 7.04 and ubuntu 7.10, the forums are full of weird wacko advice... anyone having a similar problem and found a solution?
<leo_rockw> Peppery, this is no windoze
<hjmills> any ideas about keeping two evolution calendars on different computers in sync?
<Peppery> AndrewB: Stop what?
<hellhoundp2k> Does anyone else have newly installed font problems in openoffice.org?
<TheSkorm> hellhoundp2k: nope
<rico_> AndrewB, has he been giving that advice to everyone?
<hellhoundp2k> I installed Existence Light.ttf and openoffice doesn't see it. :(
<AndrewB> Peppery: suggestions to everybody to reboot. I assume from the IT Crowd.
<Peppery> AndrewB: The IT Crowd is quite possibly the best show ever.
<odzk> hey have anyone tried updating firefox?
* coreymanshack wants to know how to auto mount using fstab
<AndrewB> Peppery: possibly yes, but please don't keep doing that. It becomes annoying and is not productive.
<hellhoundp2k> Peppery: I think you're lost. Please try #windows :P
<hjmills> Peppery, I didn't find it that funny and surely this should be in offtopic
<hjmills> hellhoundp2k, i agree - rebooting is for m$ fanboyz
<TheSkorm> hjmills: have you tried turning it off and back on agian
<leo_rockw> so... how do i go about getting my swap to mount at boot if i'm getting FAIL?
<kitche> leo_rockw: try turning swap on after your ocmputer is boot up swapon -a it should output more then FAIL if it fails
<TheSkorm> What kitche said
<hjmills> TheSkorm, I tried it about 3 years ago - I got bored waiting while it rebooted and didn't try it again
<TheSkorm> if not make a init.d script
<punzada> is there a command I can put into the command line to disable apache service after it's been running?
<hjmills> leo_rockw, reformat the swap partition and try again?
<leo_rockw> kitche, i know why it is FAILing. it has s2disk info there
<Peppery> punzada: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop?
<AndrewB> Peppery: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop   or /etc/init.d/httpd stop
<TheSkorm> punzada: apachectl -k stop
<hjmills> punsad, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 [stop|start|restart] 
<punzada> ty :)
<Peppery> AndrewB: Not me :)
<leo_rockw> hjmills, yeah, i was going to try that if there wasn't a quicker command.
<TheSkorm> does apachectl -k stop work on *buntu?
<kelvin_>  /msg nickserv identify contrasea
<hjmills> leo_rockw, shouldn't take too long
<kitche> kelvin_: change your password :)
<Peppery> TheSkorm: The program 'apachectl' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<leo_rockw> hjmills, can that be done w/ the live cd? i don't remember
<george_> !w32codecs
<hjmills> kelvin, I just hope you dont use the same password for everything
<AndrewB> kelvin_: please ident then change your password. /ns help set password
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<hjmills> leo_rockw, you can probably do it right now
<hjmills> leo_rockw, ubuntu doesnt require a swap partition - its just rather helpful
<Creationist225> How do I completely remove GRUB from my drive?
<george_> thanks
<leo_rockw> hjmills, how do i go about it then?
<rico_> it doesn't?
<kelvin>  /ns help set password
<kitche> Creationist225: flush the MBR
<rico_> wow i didn't know that. how does it manage a swap without a swap partition?
<AndrewB> Creationist225: why would you want to? you wouldn't be able to boot ubuntu
<TheSkorm> hjmills: what happens when you run out of real memory
<TheSkorm> KABOOM
<Poul|Raider> i got this problem that when i am in mosml mode the "up-key" to write the same as last time dont work, generaly the arrowkeys dont work? anyone know if its posible.
<leo_rockw> you don't really need a swap
<kelvin> #ubunntu-es
<hjmills> leo_rockw, swapoff /dev/hda1 && mkswap /dev/hda1 && swapon /dev/hda1 (change /dev/hda1 for your swap partition)
<scguy318> AndrewB: perhaps he doesn't want to boot Ubuntu
<pavel> how do i restart xserver?
<scguy318> pavel: Ctrl - Alt - Backspace
<leo_rockw> hjmills, thank you
<nick_> I am brand new to the linux world. i can't get my screen resolution any higher than 800 by 600. it doesn't even give me the option
<hjmills> TheSkorm, whatever happens when you run out of memory and swap normally i guess...
<geo-rge> what happens when you run out of real memory when you have swap and then you run out of swap?
<scguy318> nick_: backup your xorg.conf, then pastebin it
<Peppery> nick_: Try running the restricted drivers installer
<Creationist225> AndrewB: I am installing Vista (don't worry, will reinstall Ubuntu immediately after ;)... but after installing Vista, I can't boot to it because GRUB issues an Error 22.
<nick_> k
<Peppery> Nick_: System -> administration -> restricted drivers manager
<hellhoundp2k> Hey everyone, what would the exact command be to copy Existence-Light.otf from my Desktop into fonts:// in a terminal?
<arooni> folks; my max resolutoin on my second monitor is 1280x1024; but with nvidia-settings; it shows my max resolution to be 640x480.... is there anyway of fixing this?  (ubuntu + feisty + nvidia graphics card 7950 gt otc)
<kitche> Creationist225: grub should be overwritten by Vista install
<Creationist225> kitche: Could you tell me how to do that?
* coreymanshack wants to know how to auto mount
<Creationist225> kitche: That's what I would have assumed too.
<hjmills> Creationist225, you are going to need to reinstall grub as vista will have overwritten the mbr - you need a live cd and instructions are on help.ubuntu.com
<pavel> thankjs
<AndrewB> !fstab > coreymanshack (see pm)
<scguy318> arooni: perhaps you should do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, after you backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> Creationist225: fdisk /mbr should do what you want
<arooni> scguy318, really/
<leo_rockw> hjmills, that was quick, haha. thank you. i wanted to clear the swap to keep experimenting with s2disk.
<Creationist225> hjmills: I'm running a live CD right now.  Tried running "grub-install sda1" but it said that the device isn't recognized.
<kitche> Creationist225: or use the Vista install cd go into recovery mode and issue fixmbr fixboot then restart
<pavel> beryl wont work correctly on my desktop, idk what to do
<scguy318> arooni: yeah
<hjmills> leo_rockw, has that worked?
<scguy318> arooni: what is your monitor? perhaps your refresh values in xorg.conf need to be adjusted
<nick_> it says my nvidia driver is already being used. it was working earlier but i tried out that desktop effects and it went away. then i turned off the desktop effects and i can't change the resolution back to what it was
<AndrewB> Creationist225: you need to use the path  /dev/sda1
<Creationist225> kitche: The fixmbr was my first try from Windows recovery... it doesn't exist anymore lol
<leo_rockw> hjmills, yup. i have swap back online
<geo-rge> pavel: first find out why
<Creationist225> AndrewB: Ah... will give that a try.
<hjmills> Creationist225, hmm, you might need to do it from the grub shell itself rather than using the automated grub-install program maybe
<arooni> scguy318, its a cheap one from frys.... not a brand name  ; it was wokring before i installed newer nvidia drivers (FROM .11 to .19)
<hjmills> leo_rockw, glad to be of assistance
<wabiD> can anyone help me fix gran paradiso - http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/4123/granju7.png
<leo_rockw> hjmills, you rock :-D
<pavel> geo-rge says my root window size is too big
<Creationist225> AndrewB: Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<scguy318> arooni: yeah, you probably just need to adjust your horiz/vert refresh values in xorg.conf
<hjmills> leo_rockw, nah, i just spend too much time fiddling
<Peppery> Anyone help? http://www.pastebin.ca/721112
<mc2003> gooood morning guys...i have a vary strange problem...i had 2 sound cards i removed one and now only the current user me hasnt sound..:p if i switch user i have normal sound...any ideas?
<leo_rockw> wabiD, isn't gran paradiso a FF thing?
<wabiD> yes
<TheSkorm> wabiD: hawt
<wabiD> no annoying
<leo_rockw> wabiD, then you're better off trying a FF channel i guess
<AndrewB> Creationist225: have you still got a /boot partition?
<wabiD> i did, its dead
<Creationist225> AndrewB: I shouldn't.  WHen installing Vista, I deleted all my partitions.
<Peppery> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gregorovius> isn't gran paradiso is the codename for firefox 3?
<Hug0_Henr1que> alguem portugues?
<etale> is there a way to control the default size of a metacity window?
<scguy318> Creatonist225: doesn't the Vista DVD have a way to reinstall its MBR?
<leo_rockw> yeah gran paradiso is ff3
<scguy318> !pt | Hug0_Henr1que
<ubotu> Hug0_Henr1que: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<leo_rockw> or ff3 renderer or smth like that
<Peppery> I think I have a problem with dbus. Any ideas? paste: http://www.pastebin.ca/721112
<scguy318> mc2003: check your Sound settings?
<Creationist225> scguy318: I would have thought so... I ran the Vista "Startup Recovery" wizard but all it said was it couldn't fix the problem... "Send a report to Microsoft to help find a solution..."  blah blah blah
<scguy318> mc2003: might be something there
<tinfoil> net
<Jordan_U> Creationist225, In previous versions of windows you could enter a recovery console and run fixmbr
<Creationist225> Jordan_U: That was the first thing I tried... in the recovery console, there is no fixmbr anymore.
<scguy318> Jordan_U: the Vista DVD has a different song and dance to it
<leo_rockw> anybody with experience resuming from s2disk?
<Creationist225> Jordan_U: And no way to list available commands either.
<scguy318> Jordan_U: i think theres a command u can invoke from the DVD to repair MBR
<mc2003> i dont see any sound cards in sound settings(lol) in device manager i see my card
<Peppery> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> Creationist225: bootrec /fixmbr?
<Jordan_U> Creationist225, "help" ?
<wabiD> but gran paradiso is useless with pictures this big
<decay> Question: This distro is based on Ubuntu. is there anyway i can get the gnome toolbar / start menu to look like this: http://linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/celena/mintmenu.png
<Creationist225> scguy318: Didn't know about bootrec... will try that.
<Creationist225> Jordan_U: And nope.. "help" is an unknown command now too.
<Creationist225> I'll try that bootrec.. and be back soon whether it works or not :)
<ostlund> i have an strange problem. i have resize my /home partition and it seem to have worked without any problems, no lose of data. but the problem is that i have the same space left  as before but according to gparted it has grown, fdisk says the same while df -m shows the way it was before
<Creationist225> Thanks, guys.
<scguy318> Creationist225: np
<kersinc> #ubunntu-es
<scguy318> kersinc: are you trying to join #ubuntu-es? you should type /j #ubuntu-es
<mr_butter> wow didn't realize so many people use ubuntu
<mr_butter> best distro i've used
<scguy318> mr_butter: welcome to the community :)
<bruenig> !ot | mr_butter
<ubotu> mr_butter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orangefly> how do i connect mythtv to a network windows share
<Peppery> http://www.pastebin.ca/721112
<mr_butter> ty
<dstadulis> orangefly: research samba
<bruenig> Peppery, in quite a few distros, dbus is started from the hal daemon, so yeah that is pretty understandable
<pavel> when i run beryl through a terminal, it says that my root window size is too big, but then it says that my size has to be 512 by some other generally small number, how do i fix this?
<Peppery> bruenig: Aha, any ideas?
<Khyron> is there anyway to make VNC output sound on the client side?
<bruenig> Peppery, screw around with the hal daemon
<Peppery> bruenig: Where do I start? XD
<kitche> pavel: it's the texture most likely it's complaining about
<scguy318> Khyron: no
<leo_rockw> anybody here uses uswsusp/s2disk?
<bruenig> Peppery, /etc/init.d
<scguy318> Khyron: i do know that the Remote Desktop Protocol has such a notion
<pavel> kitche: yea it said something about that, what do i do?
<scguy318> Khyron: but not sure how well it would work on Linux - Linux
<hjmills> night all
<__mad> theres any "run application" shortcut on ubuntu?
<scguy318> __mad: Alt + F2
<Khyron> ah well
<__mad> thx a lot!
<Peppery> __mad: alt+f2
<orangefly> dstadulis, i have samba installed....i am watching something from a wndows pc....i just don't know how to acces the files in mythtv....
<rico_> hey, anyone got a clue to how I can change icons in Gnome? (I want to use my own icons, not some icon theme..)
<kitche> pavel: there is a fix around you can probably find it if you look for it I believe ubuntuforums have a solution for it
<pavel> kitche k thanks
<scguy318> orangefly: mount with smbfs?
<kitche> pavel: I never ran into that problem so I haven't really looked
<kst-> i downloaded some tex sources dvd .iso and want to mount it without burning.. how do i do that? mount -t iso9660 <pathtoisofile> /media/cdrom0 gives me: mount: /home/kst/Downloads/texlive2007-live-20070212.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<Sole> hello
<Ant1jr> lol Im loving ubuntu studio
<Ant1jr> so much better than vanilla
<kitche> kst-: mount -o loop <path to iso> <place to mount>
<bruenig> !ot | Ant1jr
<ubotu> Ant1jr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ant1jr> im aware
<Ant1jr> ^-^
<chibitk> hey guys im getting a MD5Sum mismatch
<chibitk> how do i fix it
<chibitk> ?
<Sole> is the 7.10 beta stable enough for a new user to use? or should I let 7.04 take my ubuntu virginity?
<scguy318> chibitk: if you mean the Ubuntu ISO, download it again
<scguy318> Sole: the former question, no
<scguy318> Sole: the latter, yes
<Sole> scguy318: thanks
<chibitk> theres noway to just get the deb pack and do it manually without the dvd?
<scguy318> chibitk: where are you getting this MD5 error?
<chibitk> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070418)] /pool/main/libo/libopenobex/libopenobex1_1.3-3_i386.deb
<chibitk>   MD5Sum mismatch
<zzz_> chibitk: You can remove the line for the DVD from /etc/apt/sources.list and have that file downloaded from the internet.
<usser> how does ubuntu determine at which resolution bootspash screen has to be run at, where can i change it
<usser> i get a blank screen instead of bootsplash
<scguy318> usser: i think its somewhere in menu.lst, though I forgot what the specific tweak is
<kitche> usser: /boot/grub/menu.lst the vga= option
<rico_> usser, you mean the  ubuntu logo with the progress bar?
<rico_> usser, or the grub menu?
<usser> rico_: yea the one with the log
<usser> o
<rico_> for the grub menu, what kitche said.
<usser> rico_: nice thanks
<rico_> for the splash screen, that's usplash, I'd install startup-manager to tweak up
<rico_> tweak up=tweak it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-202-63-202.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<tv_> I have two users on my pc.  How do I eliminate internet access completely (including lan if it's easier) for one of the users?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<chibitk> ok do i need to replace the dvd deb line with a url?
<scguy318> tv_: mmmmm, not sure, filtering software?
<mlyon> I've got a Pro/wireless 3954abg card, I can get connect in windows, and USED to be able to in Edgy, but not anymore!!
<scguy318> tv_: or probably some capability business on his username/group
<scguy318> mlyon: can you pastebin dmesg | tail command?
<tv_> scguy318: I would think it would have to do with eliminating membership in a group or something.
<scguy318> mlyon: and what did you do recently?
<wabiD> does this give a hint for my gran paradiso problem - http://pastebin.com/m7db154c
<scguy318> tv_: yeah, prob
<zzz_> chibitk: You can simply remove the line or make it a comment by prepending a # to the line.
<tv_> scguy318: question is .. which group?
<chibitk> ?????
<zzz_> chibitk: What is the problem?
<scguy318> tv_: im looking
<mlyon> scguy318: Let my dad on the laptop.., Im on another box right now
<TheSkorm> zzz_: your mums the problem
<scguy318> mlyon: mm ok, what have you done recently
<chibitk> ok so i gedit /etc/apt/sources.list to remove the dvd deb line... do i need to add a line to get those packs from the net?
<zzz_> TheSkorm: I just answered chibitk's question... Maybe you are the one with the problem.
<tv_> scguy318: thanks.
<cosmodad> tv_: I don't think you can do it via access rights
<tv_> cosmodad: not something like netdev?
<zzz_> chibitk: As long as you have appropriate lines for main, restricted and universe, you do not need to add another line.
<Peppery> zzz_: Or maybe your mums the problem
<cosmodad> tv_: don't know that one...
<mlyon> well in dmesg theres no IPv6 routers persent
<scguy318> chibitk: no, should be already in there
<zhen> hi
<scguy318> mlyon: that's it? nothing pertaining to the wireless card?
<chibitk> k thanx
<TheSkorm> scguy318: your mum should already be in there
<cosmodad> tv_: however, what just pops to my mind is there's a tool (whose name I've forgot atm) which allows you set certain user's system limits, like virtual space
<zzz_> It looks like there are juvenile people in this channel.
<cosmodad> tv_: it might help in this case too
<__mikem> !manners | Peppery
<ubotu> Peppery: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<scguy318> TheSkorm: what are you talking about?
<mlyon> scguy318: sorry that was after the wireless card
<TheSkorm> scguy318: Whats your mum talking about?
<mlyon> scguy318: eth1
<scguy318> mlyon: when you get the chance, pastebin dmesg | tail
<cosmodad> tv_: do you intend to deny Internet connectivity completely or just to a specific number of users?
<zzz_> Thanks __mikem...
<mlyon> scguy318: ok..
<scguy318> cosmodad: i think he wants to deny access to a specific user
<mlyon> thanks
<tv_> cosmodad: thanks.. I know there's an easy solution.. deny completely to one user
<scguy318> mlyon: and what have you done recently?
<Peppery> !manners | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheSkorm> mlyon, can you please sudo apt-get install figlet ; dmesg| figlet -f big
<TheSkorm> and pastebi the resutls
<scguy318> TheSkorm: hes not on his laptop right now
<Peppery> rofl TheSkorm
<scguy318> TheSkorm: his dad is on it
<TheSkorm> oh
<AndrewB> TheSkorm: see pm
<AndrewB> mlyon: please don't issue that command.
<Peppery> AndrewB: Please do not issue stupid commands like that.
<bgh> hey, guys. anyone know how to reset the prefs of the screensaver?
<trogdor> "25720 user  18  0 4256 532 276 S 0.0 0.1 0:00.00 ssh-agent" what is/how remove?
<TheSkorm> AndrewB: what?
<coreymanshack> they hatin on you andrewb? i think we're gonna have to bring out the big guns
<TheSkorm> AndrewB: did you run the command?
<scguy318> TheSkorm: how would that solve his wireless issue?
<Peppery> coreymanshack: Don't hate the playa! Hate tha game!
<AndrewB> TheSkorm: don't take me for a silly user.
<zzz_> chibitk: Did that solve your problem? Are you able to download the package from the internet?
<TheSkorm> scguy318: I blind, I need the big font?
<Peppery> AndrewB: oops.
<scguy318> TheSkorm: then set your browser to use larger fonts
<bgh> i went to change the screensaver and it reset the environment on me (made me log in again), and now i cant get back into the screensaver to set it back to default without it resetting the whole thing.
<TheSkorm> scguy318: cant
<TheSkorm> ca't find the size up button since the fonts are small
<TheSkorm> xD
* TheSkorm stops being silly
<bgh> i'm guessing i changed it to something incompatible with my graphics card or something.
* zzz_ thinks that that is a good thing.
<bgh> anyone have any idea what i'm talking about? :)
<cosmodad> netsplit?
<caravel> help! hi again. (Feisty) smbclient works, but nautilus does not show up any network share -- what could be wrong ?
<Peppery> cosmodad: neg.
* Pelo is realy pissed and he needs someone to take him by the hand and teach him how to setup FF to use a proxy for one particular site
<bgh> hm. sigh. ah well.
<scguy318> cosmodad: no, else the quit msgs would show the two IRC endpoints
<coreymanshack> whats the command for unmount?
<trogdor> Pelo: what?
<bruenig>  coreymanshack umount
* Pelo would like to point out that he meant pissed as in mad 
<cosmodad> scguy318: darn, I figured tv_'s prob
<bruenig> !ohmy | Pelo
<coreymanshack> thx bruenig
<ubotu> Pelo: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> trogdor, I need someone to teach me how to use a proxy for one site
<davubuntu> Hey all... I was wondering if anyone knows why azureus crashes as soon as it opens on feisty? I have found crash reports for edgy and some other pages in google mention crashes but they don't indicate what type of crash.
<scguy318> Pelo: what kind of proxy?
<FFighter> hello
<danya>  hello .. I'm having a problem ..my laptop keeps freezing and the only way to shutdown is by the power button .. this thing started happening after I insatlled compiz ... I tried alt-prt sc - r .. but nothing really works
<kitche> Pelo: go to Preferences Advanced Networkig and it's in there
<urthmover> umm what is the easy way to instll the wifi drivers  if I used the alternative installation CD?
<FFighter> where could I find tips on optimizing ubuntu/linux's overall performance?
<__mad> thanks for all your help today guys
<Pelo> scguy318,  one well known site is blocking  canadian ip now,  so I want to bypass that
<scguy318> Pelo: Demonoid?
<scguy318> Pelo: :P
<hinogi> use a proxy
<Pelo> scguy318, yes that would be the one
<gerro> Pelo: I can show you how to setup tor and firefox if you'd be okay with that
<scguy318> Pelo: google free web proxy
<Pelo> hinogi,  read up
<urthmover> FFighter....you might like using Swiftfox  rather than Firefox
<scguy318> Pelo: not sure if the tracker does that too tho
<bruenig> urthmover, swiftfox is well known as a sad joke
<Pelo> gerro,  can you join me in #pelo ?
<urthmover> is that right?
<gerro> Pelo: kay
<scguy318> Pelo: you could try routing tracker requests through Tor
<Pelo> gerro,  tracker doens't
<FFighter> urthmover, you just hit the spot - firefox indeed takes lots of my cpu cycles
<urthmover> I didn't know....I reimaged  and have liked firefox   just fine
<bruenig> it's the sort of thing that hooks in the new onslaught of dumb linux users
<urthmover> ah
<pbx> Are there any KHTML-based browsers that don't depend on KDE?
<bruenig> oh this is swiftfox, that must be someting
<overlord> I have creative 4.1 speakers and SoundMAX sound card. My speakers are working like 2.1 speakers. How do i fix it?
<bgh> dumb linux user here, how do i reset the prefs on the ubuntu screensaver?
<davubuntu> When I was using Edgy I used Automatix to install Azureus and it worked but I didn't want to do that this time because I have heard you won't support it. So I installed form the repos and it crashes as soon as it has finished loading and the window opens
<Pici> bgh: There are no preferences for the Gnome screensavers :(
<scguy318> davubuntu: can you pastebin the error?
<scguy318> davubuntu: i've seen a suggestion to purge ~/.azureus
<jxxxt> bgh, you can do that in guisystem prefs screensaver
<davubuntu> I don't get an error in a pop up or anything. It just crashes. How can I see what the error is?
<bgh> jxxxt i cant get into prefs screensaver anymore, it resets my system when i try
<scguy318> davubuntu: go to Terminal, and type azureus
<Hilikus> how do i make windows recognize my linux box as a host in the network so that if i do for example ping ubuntu, "ubuntu" will resolve to the ip of my server?
<bgh> so i cant get into the panel to change anything back
<jxxxt> bgh, Gah! why is that??
<davubuntu> scguy318: what's the pastebin link again... I can't remember it.
<LjL> davubuntu: type /topic
<scguy318> !pastebin | davubuntu
<ubotu> davubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> Hilikus: That would be something to ask in the ##windows channel
<vanessa> i am having problems compiling driver spca5xx
<overlord> I have creative 4.1 speakers and SoundMAX sound card. My speakers are working like 2.1 speakers. How do i fix it?
<bgh> jxxxt: no idea, it's irritatin' me. i was looking to see what other screensavers it has, and i clicked on the first one in the list.. 4D something was all I saw before the system reset and I had to log in again
<scguy318> vanessa: you shouldn't have to, I think, unless you're not on Feisty
<taime1> can someone please help me get sound on my laptop?
<cosmodad> Hilikus: you need to edit %SYSTEM%\hosts or similar
<bgh> no error message, it just shuts down everything and makes me log in
<Hilikus> pici ok so how do i make my ubuntu recognize my pc so that if i do ping windows windows will resolve to the right ip
<cosmodad> Hilikus: edit /etc/hosts
<Pici> Hilikus: Stick the name and IP into the /etc/hosts file
<vanessa> what is fiesty?
<Hilikus> great, thanks
<bgh> hilikus your hosts file will have that
<jxxxt> bgh, and now it crashes every time you try to change back??
<Pici> Hilikus: man hosts for the syntax
<bgh> jxxxt: ayup.
<cosmodad> Hilikus: or use a DNS service if many machines are involved
<scguy318> vanessa: Ubuntu Feisty is the latest stable version of Ubuntu, aka Ubuntu 7.04
<Hilikus> but then i need static ips right?
<lonran> hi everybody
<vanessa> 7.04?
<scguy318> cosmodad: DHCP?
<vanessa> this is 7.10
<lonran> how can i convert a pdf into an image to edit it with gimp?
<scguy318> !gutsy | vanessa
<ubotu> vanessa: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cosmodad> Hilikus: right. A DNS/DHCP service will provide dynamics
<overlord> vanessa: All the ubuntu versions are named. Similarly, ubuntu 7.04 is called Feisty fawn.
<bgh> jxxxt: i'm running an updater now, hope that will fix the problem
<Hilikus> cool, thanks
<scguy318> vanessa: but, I don't think you should have to build spca5xxx from source
<jrib> lonran: just open the pdf from gimp
<bgh> just weird, esp when it claims to be stable (just installed feisty fawn this morning)
<vanessa> this is also xubuntu
<cosmodad> scguy318: you wouldn't need that for addressing, but it often comes natural to use both.
<overlord> I have creative 4.1 speakers and SoundMAX sound card. My speakers are working like 2.1 speakers. How do i fix it?
<vanessa> and i am not downloading another CD
<jxxxt> bgh, OK let me know what happens
<scguy318> cosmodad: true
<bgh> pain in the butt but yah will do
<scguy318> vanessa: well, Gutsy is beta...but you shouldn't have to build spca5xxx anyway
<vanessa> regular ubuntu has problems installing on my computer
<jrib> vanessa: 7.10 is beta, support is in #ubuntu+1
<lonran> jrib, thnks
<taime1> can someone please help me get sound on my laptop?
<jrib> !sound > taime1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<taime1> no
<jrib> no?
<taime1> that is useless
<jxxxt> bgh, are you using -f option on update?
<lonran> jrib, should just have tried :)
<taime1> i have been at this since 930am
<Dr_willis> taime1,  ive seen some newer laptops that have soundchips that are Unsupported by linux at this time.
<bgh> jxxxt: no idea, i clicked on the updater from the GUI
<yonkeltron> is there any plan to integrate jruby at all?
<scguy318> taime1: i've seen suggestions to build latest ALSA, if you're up to the task
<jrib> taime1: have you read through it and done what it says?  You need to provide specific details of the problem if you do not want a generic answer
<bgh> jxxxt: i'm pretty much an idiot, i haven't used a shell environment for 10+ years :) so operating mainly on the GUI level
<didem> scguy318: this is mlyon, now on laptop, connected on a wired connection here is dmesg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39210/
<davubuntu> scguy318: thanks... it's taking a long time to load the pastebin... Plus I had to enable JScript and reload it
<problemswithubun> LjL was helping me with this earlier, but I had to go... I have no audio after I installed ubuntu updates. I tried reinstalling alsamixer, but that didn't seem to work. any ideas?
<scguy318> davubuntu: weird, it must be busy or something :(
<jxxxt> bgh, If you were in the terminal you would write sudo apt-get update I am very new with linux also
<scguy318> didem: ok lemme look
<bgh> ah gotcha.
<davubuntu> scguy318: or it
<taime1> here's what i know: lspci sees the card, the modules are loaded but alsa doesnt see it. i have tried building alsa and loading modules. i figured out that the card doesnt have an irq assigned but i cant change anything in my sh*tty bios because its not even PnP.. out of at LEAST ten distros, only freespire (puke) would load my sound card and use it.... what can i do?
<davubuntu> scguy318: or it's my connection... I'm in nicargua
<scguy318> didem: mm, nothing informative, what was your chipset?
<scguy318> davubuntu: ah
<problemswithubun> LjL wanted me to put something into my pastebin... but i didn't know what that is
<nonewmsgs> i put in my usb flash drive and i can see it under kinfo so the system knows it's there, but i can't find it in /media or find anyway to mount it.
<scguy318> !pastebin | problemswithubun
<ubotu> problemswithubun: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<FFighter> Could someone recommend me some software that could manage my PIM needs?
<scguy318> FFighter: PIM?
<didem> scguy318: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<FFighter> Personal Information Management
<taime1> that is useless
<scguy318> FFighter: mm
<taime1> oops
<taime1> jrib: was that enough info... sorry im new
<scguy318> FFighter: like the whole address book contact stuff? on GNOME you have Evolution's stuff, perhaps Mozilla Thunderbird's features? im not too astute in that field
<FFighter> scguy318, hmm, maybe... evolution might workl
<davubuntu> scguy318: I think the DNS has gone down. I'm not getting google
<FFighter> scguy318, thanks
<overlord> I have creative 4.1 speakers and SoundMAX sound card. My speakers are working like 2.1 speakers. How do i fix it?
<alecw1> Is it possible to get rid of the "login" sound when you are prompted to login? I'm using the default GNOME login prompt, and it makes a quick little drumbeat when the window appears. Can someone help me eliminate it?
<davubuntu> scguy318: can I PM you with it?
<adayah> hello.  Im trying to use a wireless G usb device with a realtek 8187b designation.  Im using feisty on a powerpc mac.   there are only windows drivers for this airlink101 device and since its a powerpc ndiswrapper is not an option.
<scguy318> davubuntu: sure
<scguy318> davubuntu: make sure ur authed with NS if u arent already
<jrib> taime1: sure, that's better.  But I don't know what to suggest.  There's a script at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems (Automatic Sound Information Collection section) that pastebins most of the info the sound experts want
<problemswithubun> ok... i typed "amixer" into my console and threw the result into pastebin here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39211/
<scguy318> didem: okay try doing
<davubuntu> scguy318:what does that mean?
<adayah> anyone able to help with this rtl8187b issue?
<scguy318> davubuntu: you have to be registered and authorized with NickServ in order to send/receive PMs
<scguy318> davubuntu: to register, type /msg NickServ register password
<scguy318> davubuntu: then next time you connect to IRC, you would type /msg NickServ identify password
<scguy318> didem: sudo modprobe -r ipw3945
<scguy318> didem: then sudo modprobe ipw3945, then pastebin again dmesg | tail
<didem> scguy318:  ok
<casiox> hy! i don't get audio from a logitech-quickcam web-camera - can someone help please?
<__mikem> why doesn't spell check work in open office?
<XiXaQ> has anyone been able to play online poker in Ubuntu? I can only find windows software.
<scguy318> XiXaQ: i dont do poker, but have you tested running those apps on Wine?
<scguy318> davubuntu: welcome back
<XiXaQ> scguy318, yes.
<jxxxt> spell check does work in open office
<wastrel> h/away
<wastrel> hi
<wastrel> hrm
<XiXaQ> scguy318, they depend heavily on IE, it seems. I've installed ies4linux, but that doesn't seem to help any at all.
<kitche> XiXaQ: I use wine for the poker client I use works fine
<scguy318> XiXaQ: thats because ies4linux goes into its own wine folder
<davubuntu> scguy318: what was it I had to type again when I came back? /msg...
<__mikem> jxxxt, no, here it is not picking up any of my misspellings
<scguy318> XiXaQ: you could try viewing AppDb entry on Internet Explorer at winehq.org
<XiXaQ> kitche, what client is that?
<scguy318> davubuntu: /msg NickServ identify password
<kitche> XiXaQ: PokerStars
<XiXaQ> kitche, are those compatible?
<kitche> XiXaQ: compatible for what?
<jxxxt> _mikem, Did you go through the spell options within the application
<__mikem> jxxxt, how do you do that?
<XiXaQ> kitche, I mean.. Can I use the pokerstars client with party poker for instance?
<didem> scguy318:  NIIICCEE wireless now connected!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39212/  can you tell me what that all was?? THANX!!!
<kitche> XiXaQ: no
<scguy318> didem: looks like for some reason your kernel module didn't load
<XiXaQ> oh, ok.
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone... can someone help me install google earth on feisty fawn?
<jxxxt> _mikem, Hmnn I need to go look I will be a couple of moments
<problemswithubun> hi... i installed ubuntu and audio worked fine, but then i used automatix and it stopped working. then i came here and they told me automatix sucked and to reinstall everything. so, i did, but then after audio worked with the livecd and first bootup, it stopped working after installing the standard ubuntu updates... any ideas? thanks!
<didem> scguy318:  is that an issue that may repeat on reboot??
<scguy318> didem: hopefully not, but if thats the case, you probably just wanna stick a line into /etc/modprobe
<scguy318> didem: with the word ipw3945
<davubuntu> scguy318: okay thanks for that and my connection is back. Here is the pastebin link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39213/
<TheSkorm> problemswithubun: we dont support automatix
<TheSkorm> its dangerous, and breaks things
<overlord> I have creative 4.1 speakers and SoundMAX sound card. My speakers are working like 2.1 speakers. How do i fix it?
<astro76> he reinstalled and ditched it
<problemswithubun> i know... but that's why i did a clean install of ubuntu
<scguy318> davubuntu: looks familiar, have you tried purging ~/.azureus?
<scguy318> davubuntu: you could also try reinstalling sun-java6-jre
<astro76> !audio | problemswithubun
<ubotu> problemswithubun: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<astro76> problemswithubun, have you been through those pages?
<brad016> Hello anyone, for some reason this questions just popped into my head and I wondered, how big is the Linux kernel. Like in MB or KB
<problemswithubun> astro76: yes... tried that about 12 hours ago... but didn't help... still no sound
<scguy318> brad016: mine is 1747342 bytes
<astro76> brad016, look in /boot and see, of course that's the compiled kernel, the source code uncompressed is much larger
<MU9214> how do you wget files numerically. like from http://blahtest.org/folder/page1.htm to http://blahtest.org/folder/page8.htm  everything all the pages in between?
<davubuntu> scguy318: okay I don't know how to "purge" that directory. to reinstall sun-java6-jre would I just do that with apt-get?
<scguy318> brad016: so like 1.7 MB
<kitche> brad016: depends how you compile it
<brad016> okay thanks'
<scguy318> davubuntu: yeah, and I just mean delete
<scguy318> davubuntu: its a suggestion I've heard
<davubuntu> scguy318: okay I'll give it a shot
<scguy318> brad016: embedded applications would probably be a lot smaller ;)
<MU9214> ?
<brad016> I just used the one in ubuntub
<scguy318> brad016: *embedded kernels
<casiox> hy! i don't get audio from a logitech-quickcam web-camera - any ideas?
<jrib> MU9214: I let the shell do the work.  Try 'echo {1..8}'.  See what I mean?
<scguy318> casiox: does it show up in the mixer?
<shk> does anyone know how to make the ALT-TAB icons higher quality (compiz) ?
<jxxxt> _mikem, open office writer tools/options/language setting plus check the other tols options to see if they suit you
<Xero> I don't think you're supposed to get audio from a camera.
<scguy318> casiox: perhaps that functionality is not supported
<jxxxt> tools
<scguy318> Xero: i imagine some camera have a built-in mic
<scguy318> *cameras
<Xero> None I've seen do, and I have a quickcam.
<jxxxt> bgh, How are you getting along??
<MU9214> jrib: so wget http://blahtest.org/folder/page{1..8}.htm
<problemswithubun> is it possible that something is still screwed up from when i had automatix even though i clean installed ubuntu?
<brad016> astro76, which file is the kernel, all the files in mine were about 38 MB
<jrib> MU9214: yes, that should work
<MU9214> thanks.
<casiox> <scguy318>: it is shown up in mixer & works on xp ...
<scguy318> brad016: vmlinuz...
<astro76> brad016, vmlinuz
<brad016> okay
<scguy318> casiox: the USB Audio device? perhaps you need to tweak the mixer controls?
<__mikem> jxxxt didn't help
<davubuntu> scguy318: so should the command be "rm ~/.azureus/*" or do I need "-r" in there to get rid of sub directories?
<brad016> astro76, okay ya, 1.7 MB
<scguy318> davubuntu: rm -r ~/.azureus
<astro76> davubuntu, yeah, rm -r ~/.azureus/
<ticnailer69> I've connected my computer to my flatscreen but for some reason the text is so small... How can I fix this?
<brad016> astro76, why would the source code be much larger?
<jxxxt> _mikem, I do not know what else to suggest but it does work well for me.
<brad016> astro76, why would the source code be much larger?
<seuaniu> ok, so the drive on my laptop just crapped out on me, and i need to reinstall...
<seuaniu> is there an iso for gutsy yet?
<brad016> seuaniu, ya beta was released a few day sago
<kitche> seuaniu: yes there has been an iso for at least two months alpha and now beta
<seuaniu> is it on launchpad?
<casiox> <scguy318>: i tried this with alsamixer and gnome-mixer up and down, but no audio-output when i try to connect to a flash-media-server for video-chat ...
* seuaniu is stuck on an edgy livecd til i get a new drive later
<kitche> seuaniu: no it's on the download site for ubuntu
<davubuntu> scguy318: I did that and it gave me the same error
<scguy318> brad016: because the source code is a human-readable form that is much larger than what a compiler would output
<problemswithubun> theskorm: i'm not looking for automatix support... i clean installed ubuntu, but i still had the same problem after i installed the updates suggested by update manager. audio worked with the livecd and before i installed the updates though
<scguy318> davubuntu: hmm, you could try reinstalling azureus/sun-java6-jre, or a silly shot, but perhaps the gcj?
<brad016> scguy318, okay like, i get it
<astro76> problemswithubun, probably just means it wasn't caused by automatix... but good you got rid of it anyway ;)
<problemswithubun> indeed... but what should i do know? does it look like there's anything wrong with alsamixer? you can see it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39211/
<seuaniu> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download only showing feisty and dapper :(
<davubuntu> scguy318: so is it "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<seuaniu> unless i'm missing a large elephant on that page
<osvaldo> sorry anybody knows how shall I get in a portuguese chanell
<scguy318> davubuntu: aptitude reinstall sun-java6-jre tbh
<astro76> !br | osvaldo
<yonkeltron> might anyone know about the relationship between ubuntu and Jruby? i've had some trouble finding anything out from the wiki...
<ubotu> osvaldo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<scguy318> davubuntu: not sure if apt-get has reinstall command
<astro76> problemswithubun, I wish I could help
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, Your audio setting are on in the gui? that is no little red crosses??
<jrib> osvaldo: /join #ubuntu-br
<scguy318> davubuntu: and sudo of course
<osvaldo> j#ubuntu-br
<waltercool> hello there! someone know how release a busy audio?
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: what's gui?... i'll bet that question betrays my newbicity
<Toma-> seuaniu: what release are you after?
<kitche> yonkeltron: there is no relationship between ubuntu and Jruby
<yonkeltron> kitche: no plans to integrate jruby into the package tree or anything?
<jrib> scguy318: apt-get --reinstall install  but aptitude *is* nicer
<osvaldo> #ubuntu-br
<kitche> yonkeltron: umm have to go read launchpad on that
<asjad> hi
<osvaldo> exit
<scguy318> jrib: ah, didnt know that :)
<jrib> osvaldo: nao, faz assim:   /join #ubuntu-br
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, graphic user interface the windows like thing. click system/preference/sounds and nosy around in there for a bit
<scguy318> jrib: ah, didnt know that :)
<asjad> any equivalent of daemon tools for ubuntu?
<scguy318> asjad: AcetoneISO2, not in repo tho
<punzada> does anyone know how/if its possible to install beryl themes in compizfusion?
<casiox> which packages are relevant to get audio-output by connecting to a flash-media-server for video-chat?
<asjad> thanks
<scguy318> asjad: you'll have to find a third-party deb for AcetoneISO2 and a newer fuseiso than repo
* seuaniu learns basic reading comprehension
<osvaldo> join ubuntu-br
<passbe> does anyone get corrupt filenames when viewing a samba mounted directory ?
<jrib> osvaldo: com o / tambem
<jxxxt> bgh, How are you getting along??
<osvaldo> join-ubuntu-br
<bgh-> still not able to get into the screensaver controls
<rhomu> hola
<scguy318> osvaldo: type /join #ubuntu-br like that
<bgh-> is there any way i can reinstall just that component?
<Troseph> !win32 | troseph
<MongooseWA> is it safe to install or make hidden the avant-window-navigator directly in my home?
<bgh-> i don't want it to reset and force me to log in if i walk away for more than 10 mins
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-024-162-236-033.nc.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<jxxxt> osvaldo, it is /join #name
<asjad> any acetoneiso2 equivalent for x64 systems?
<scguy318> asjad: you could try making from source
<scguy318> asjad: if that is the case for you
<bruenig> asjad, called mount
<DaveG|> hey, i've got a 20" monitor and a geforce 8800 gts... and anytime i boot with the ubuntu splashscreen, it just goes blank and doesn't boot. i've not got ubuntu installed atm but could someone tell me how to fix it?
<scguy318> bruenig: not necessarily, if hes using some exotic file formast
<bruenig> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<problemswithubun> jxxt: ok... yeah, i nosed around in there for a bit... alsa is showing up... i can't seem to get any sound... even when i try doing any of the test sounds i get nothing
<asjad> ok thanks ppl
<Pelo> gerro, you around ?
<casiox> how can i install a externel lan-hd under ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> anybody here uses uswsusp/s2disk?
<DaveG|> hey, i've got a 20" monitor and a geforce 8800 gts... and anytime i boot with the ubuntu splashscreen, it just goes blank and doesn't boot. i've not got ubuntu installed atm but could someone tell me how to fix it?
<nnutter> for anyone using gutsy, is tracker indexing PDFs for you? mine is definitely not
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, right click on the speaker symbol and see if there are any red crosses
<scguy318> DaveG|: have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<bgh-> or anyone know how to disable the screensaver altogether?
<MasterShrek> Dave123, i think u just need to get rid of 'splash' on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: no red crosses... just looks like a regular menu to me
<Pelo> bgh-,   menu  > system > prefs >  screen saver move the cursor to the far right
<Dave123> did someone call?
<MasterShrek> sorry Dave123 i meant DaveG|
<scguy318> Dave123: MasterShrek addressed the wrong person
<bgh-> pelo i can't get into the screensaver prefs without the system resetting on me. i need a CLI to disable the whole screensaver.
<DaveG|> MasterShrek: yes i've tried that and it works.. but i would like the splash screen. scguy318 yeah, i've tried it without the splash bit
<Pelo> bgh-,  hold on
<scguy318> DaveG|: looks like post-installation you'll probably need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<scguy318> DaveG|: and select vesa
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, I meant to open volume control after you right click now look for crosses
<Pelo> bgh-,  I can find this it might take me a few minutes
<XiXaQ> kitche, thanks, it seems to be working :)
<DaveG|> scguy318: then i won't have 3d accelaration
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: nope... looks like a regular mixer... i can make red crosses, and unmake redcrosses, but their were none when i first opened it up
<Mr_Siebel> Does anybody in here know anything of Flux?
<rathel> I connect to another computer through SSH and I use ssh -X, anyway I can bring an application from that computer to this one in it's current state instead of opening a new one?
<MTecknology> where is xorg/modules/input going to be at?
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, Sorry it is too clever for me then, it is bizarre that the live cd works so I am sure it is a setting
<jgoguen> nnutter: it's indexing them for me
<scguy318> DaveG|: you can install nvidia-glx after
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, The slider on the mixer were up yes
<DaveG|> scguy318: well... the driver was installed before
<jgoguen> nnutter: I searched for a PDF I added less than an hour ago, and it showed up
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: i'm guessing it must have been from one of the updates from when i reinstalled ubuntu, so if i could just get it back to how it was before the updates i think i'd be fine, but i'd rather not have to reinstall again... yeah the sliders were at the tippy top
<nnutter> jgoguen: ok, you searched for text in the PDF right, not the filename?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<xorg> hi all
<scguy318> DaveG|: restricted drivers are not used until you install :)
<didem> scguy318: Hi again, everytime I reboot i have to modprob agiain to get a connection. I made a /etc/modprobe file with ipw3945 in it, but no luck.
<jgoguen> nnutter: both...the text I searched for occurs in the filename and the text, I'll try again with something not in the filename
<scguy318> didem: you edited the file and added that line to the end?
<scguy318> didem: actually, on second thought, i typoed :)
<scguy318> didem: moment
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, which version of ubuntu are you using
<jgoguen> nnutter: I still get the file result, and this time the search terms do not occur in the filename
<DaveG|> scguy318: well ... when i had ubuntu installed (before i tried installing the beta 6.10 via update manager) i had it installed.. and it did it... it does it with live cds too...
<bgh-> does ubuntu run gnome by default?
<nnutter> jgoguen: ok thank you then most likely mine is broke for some reason
<Pelo> bgh-,  yes,  kubuntu for kde
<scguy318> didem: i gave you the wrong file name, it should be /etc/modules
<DaveG|> bgh-: yes, kubuntu with kde and xubuntu with xfce
<Pelo> bgh-,  and I failed on the other problem
<scguy318> didem: sry for mistake
<scguy318> didem: edit as root of course
<didem> scguy318:  no prob, ill try that
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: feisty fawn
<bgh-> hm, so gnome-screensaver is what i'm looking for
<ivx> hey what command will list all the services listening and what ports, like apache ssh etc
<scguy318> DaveG|: the restricted driver? in Feisty, the Restricted Driver Manager does that
<jgoguen> nnutter: I don't know if it makes a difference, but I have Tracker set to index and watch my home directory
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: and i have a gateway laptop... amd64
<scguy318> ivx: not sure about getting PIDs, but netstat?
<DaveG|> scguy318: ?? yes i know that... ? :S
<ivx> scguy318
<scguy318> DaveG|: sry, i must not be understanding :(
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, Should be fine. Try to get some one else to have a look in a while
<ivx> scguy318 yeah i don't need the process ids
<scguy318> ivx: netstat -ant would suffice
<Pelo> anyway,  later folks
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, Oh the amd 64 might be an issue did you do the amd 64 iso??
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: yes i did... is that a problem?
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: by the way, i just installed every update that the update manager presented to me... should i maybe have not used some of them?
<_michael_> hey all. I have ubuntu duel booted with vista on my laptop. I get the GRUB prompt to choose which operating system to start with and now for some reason the vista option has dissapeared...I just did allow some automatic updates in ubuntu to install as well.
<leo_rockw> _michael_, do you know how to modify /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<riotkittie> _michael_ : you can easily re-add it but you will need to edit a file
<_michael_> i have done it once
<nnutter> jgoguen: thanks for you help, I too have it set to index my home directory, it is actually indexing the PDFs but two things happened
<pbx> I asked this earlier and any replies got lost in the noise -- are there any KHTML based browser that don't depend on KDE?
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, My first amd install was so bad that I canned it and reinstalled the 32bit system/ I think the updates are ok
<_michael_> i rearranged the boot list so vista was default
<leo_rockw> _michael_, you would just need to add the line to that file to get the option to boot vista again
<hagabaka> is the new GPL'd oss going to be packaged?
<_michael_> what is the file? i remember opening it from the terminal before.
<problemswithubun> jxxxt: hmm... well what's the difference between a 32 and 64 bit system?
<nnutter> jgoguen: for some reason the PDFs I downloaded were not indexed, but once I moved them to another folder they were. second, apparently the print to PDF feature in ubuntu is crappy and does not correctly print text in the PDF. for example while a word looks like 'climate' when I view the PDF when I tried to copy and past that word what I got was 'GPMQEXI'
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, Maybe you should have a look on ubuntu forums they have a amd64 forum
<leo_rockw> _michael_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jxxxt> problemswithubun, The 32/64bit answer is too complex for me
<mlyon> hi, how can I play my DRM protected eaudiobook that I got from my library?
<_michael_> forgive me for not knowing how to open the file in the terminal
<TheSkorm> !HALP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leo_rockw> _michael_, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leo_rockw> _michael_, that will open the file
<bgh-> this is frustrating what package is the basic standard default ubuntu screensaver? i tried removing xscreensaver, but apparently that's not what is being used
<drsys> fluxbuntu
<bgh-> at this point i just want to reinstall the specific package
<kitche> bgh-: gnome-screensaver maybe?
<MasterShrek> xscreensaver
<_michael_> that did not open the file. I am still in the terminal is a blank screen
<punzada> question, for awhile now in my update manager i've had the same (old at this point) compiz-core update sitting in there, i've tried installing it like 3 times and now since the last compiz upgrade I don't want to install it, it keeps saying when I had that it was installed fine but never leaves my update manager
<punzada> any clue to how to get it out of there? it's quite annoying ;/
<leo_rockw> _michael_, try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst if you're using gnome otherwise try sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst if you're using kde
<TheSkorm> Whats the easiest way to clean all ports in my /usr/ports so I can lower the file size?
<_michael_> sorry. I have the file now... I don't realy know what to add
<leo_rockw> _michael_, do you know in which partition is vista?
<_michael_> i think so
<leo_rockw> _michael_, http://www.pro-networks.org/forum/about78184.html
<anzo> hey i would like a hand with something if i could>?
<Flannel> !ask | anzo
<ubotu> anzo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<anzo> ive got an issue with an external drive - it mounts but its NTFS
<anzo> ubotu: so i don't have write adccess
<MasterShrek> !ntfs-3g | anzo
<ubotu> anzo: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<leo_rockw> _michael_, just change sd0/hd0 for the partition you want
<leo_rockw> anzo, ubotu is a bot
<anzo> MasterShrek: awesome i'll give it a go - will this be ok for a removable external drive also?
<MasterShrek> yes anzo
<anzo> MasterShrek: wicked
<narothepharoh> whats up guys i got a different pc and im trying to boot from cd but it automatically goes to this pre boot thing and wont do anything else ever hear of that?
<open-gl> hey guys i download the firmware to my network wireless card and open the terminal
<open-gl> step 1 - tar -xjvf bcm4311_firmware.tar.bz2
<open-gl> step 2 - sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<open-gl> step 3 - sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<open-gl> step 4 - gksu gedit /etc/modules
<open-gl> step 5 - i typed in the modules file in the bottom "bcm43xx" with out the quotes and cliked save.
<open-gl> now what do i do
<open-gl> i am trying to get the wireless to work
<narothepharoh> whats up guys i got a different pc and im trying to boot from cd but it automatically goes to this pre boot thing and wont do anything else ever hear of that?
<open-gl> i have it set on wep also
<punzada> anyone off the top of their head know the compizfusion plugin that puts all the current opened windows into a smaller array on one screen?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, do you get any output from: iwlist eth scan
<bgh-> gar this is taking too much of my time
<jscinoz_> general question: what would be the max safe temp in C of a core 2 duo laptop CPU? mines currently running at 73 and it seems a tad high.
<bgh-> gnome-screensaver's ./configure file isn't able to make an executable
<Ice|Home> punzada:  its the expo
<cafuego> Why are you compiling it like that anyway?
<bgh-> anyone know a faster more idiot-friendly way to install the latest gnome-screensaver?
<punzada> ty
<bgh-> cafuego: because i'm an idiot, obviously. :)
<open-gl> it says eth       Interface doesn't support scanning.
<MasterShrek> open-gl, did u turn it on?
<cafuego> bgh-: sudo apt-get install gnome-screensavers
<Anthology> hi, is there a cli/text based browser that will display .cgi web pages?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, also make sure it appears when you type: ifconfig
<bgh-> ahh. i was thinking i needed to use jhbuild or something
<kitche> Anthology: all browsers should display .cgi unless the server is not setup correctly
<cafuego> bgh-: if you need to compile, build from a source deb using dpkg-buildpackage
<Ignominy> now that I've installed ktemperature through the package manager, how do I enable it?
<narothepharoh> whats up guys i got a different pc and im trying to boot from cd but it automatically goes to this pre boot thing and wont do anything else ever hear of that?
<bgh-> gotcha.
<Anthology> kitche, its my router interface thing. it gives me the log in screen but then goes blank...
<punzada> Ice|Home, that's not quite it, that sets up all the desktops in an array, i'm looking for the plugin that sets up all the currect opened software in an array on the desktop thats being used
<punzada> i've seen it in a few vids, been poking around trying to find it
<Ice|Home> punzada:  ah alright, thats.....
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to roll back graphics drivers?
<open-gl> MasterSherk - lo and eth has nothing but eth1 does have
<slimjimflim> i installed new ones and now i can't `startx`
<Ice|Home> punzada:  ...something i don't know.
<open-gl> i did iwoncfig
<punzada> lol :)
<open-gl> iwconfig
<punzada> I'll keep looking then
<MasterShrek> open-gl, do ifconifg and see if eth1 appears, if it doesnt do this: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<slimjimflim> can anyone help?
<didem> hello running edgy and I have to modprobe -r ipw3945 and then modprobe ipw3945 everytime to get wireless to work. How can I automate this??
<mluser-home> Is there a way to not use keyring manager for making wireless network connections?
<slimjimflim> running feisty
<YenSid1> I just started messing around with Linux about a month ago or so through Ubuntu.  It's running pretty smooth but then I started reading up about Debian.  What's really the difference between the two OS's?
<geezone> test
<open-gl> it says bash: ipconfig: command not found
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, what kind of wireless card is it?
<Flannel> mluser-home: because you don't want to type your password?  or what?
<Flannel> open-gl: ifconfig
<MasterShrek> ifconfig open-gl
<MasterShrek> with an 'f'
<open-gl> oh ok
<MasterShrek> YenSid1, mostly the software that is available
<slimjimflim> MasterShrek, wireless card? i'm talking about a graphics card
<didem> I tried /etc/module and added ipw3945 but still no luck
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, thats what i meant lol
<mluser-home> Flannel: Well.. not exactly, I'd like the computer to join my wifi network without me having to log in to my account, just like it does with a wired network
<Ignominy> now that I've installed ktemperature through the package manager, how do I enable it?
<open-gl> ok ifconfig has some stuff
<mluser-home> Flannel: So I guess the answer to your question is yes.. so I dont have to type the password
<slimjimflim> MasterShrek it's a nvidia geforce 4
<MasterShrek> open-gl, did it have anything for eth1?
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, what drivers did you install?
<open-gl> yes
<MasterShrek> open-gl, but iwlist eth1 scan still shows no scan results?
<slimjimflim> hang on, i'll look
<open-gl> let me recheck
<open-gl> it shows
<Ikari_Gendo> So what's going on in here?
<open-gl> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ iwlist eth1 scan
<open-gl> eth1      No scan results
<annibis> I just restarted my laptop and apparently some program felt the need to mess up and delete gconf files, so does anybody know how to reconfigure gconf?
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, what i mean is how did you install your drivers? from nvidia's site, through the restricted drivers thing or what?
<Anthology> Ikari_Gendo, are you from san antonio?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, are you sure your access point is broadcasting?
<open-gl> yes i am sure its on
<open-gl> i see the blue light on the laptop is on
<open-gl> before it was off until i did sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware
<MasterShrek> yea that sounds right open-gl
<bgh-> daagh. i just removed and re-installed gnome-screensaver but the bugger's still crashing my system
<MasterShrek> but i dont know why it wouldnt be able to see any access points
<bgh-> i'm on the verge of giving up
<erisco> I tried asking on #vmware but no one is around... I am running vmware-server on ubuntu 7.10. Is it possible to have a virtual machine running windows xp pro to use a real hard disk partition instead of a virtual drive?
<gerro> bgh: could consider trying xfce (xubuntu) its like gnome except uses different approach
<MasterShrek> erisco, i think so, but i dont know for sure, one thing is that it may make the windows drive unbootable
<erisco> MasterShrek, well even if it wasn't bootable that'd be fine. It would still mean easier file sharing between ubuntu and the virtual computer
<bgh-> gerro: all i want to do is put something in there to replace the crash i've got going on now
<YenSid1> So software is just the difference?
<erisco> MasterShrek, any ideas on where I can find out?
<erstazi> erisco: MasterShrek is correct, you might have better luck with virtualbox doing that
<gerro> MasterShrek: try adding it to blacklist and using ndiswrapper by reading http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<MasterShrek> erisco, just try it, thats whay i would do
<erisco> erstazi, virtualbox is another software package like vmware right?
<bgh-> all i want to do with this bloody thing is install MAME, but i need to disable the screensaver and it's giving me a spot of a problem
<joules> hey guys i have a question whenever i open a window it keeps showing up under the menu bar .. im running gutsy
<erstazi> erisco: yes
<erisco> MasterShrek, I would try it but I cannot find any option to allow me to try it :P
<MasterShrek> gerro, ?
<erisco> erstazi, but it isn't free is it?..
<erstazi> yes
<erstazi> its free
<MasterShrek> erisco, add a hard drive to your vm, and use a physical disk
<erstazi> erisco: I believe it is open source GPL
<MasterShrek> joules, #ubuntu+1
<slimjimflim> MasterShrek it was the legacy linux 32 bit driver
<gerro> MasterShrek: what?
<erisco> MasterShrek, I just cannot find how to do that =\ I've looked
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, assuming you are using the 32 bit version of ubuntu, use the regular driver, not the legacy
<open-gl> i just did sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [network name]  since i know my network name
<MasterShrek> erisco, i cant help you, i dont use vmware anymore, it shouldnt be that hard though, ive done it with debian before
<slimjimflim> ya, that's what i'd like to do, i just don't know how to switch back from bash, mastershrek
<erisco> MasterShrek, maybe you were not using vmware-server
<erisco> MasterShrek, there are other packages I believe...
<Anthology> ...pinky
<MasterShrek> open-gl, ok, next you want to do: sudo iwconfig eth1 key [wep key] 
<bgh-> thanks guys for the help you tried to offer, i'm calling it a night with this one.
<administrator> 
<bgh-> gar.
<erisco> MasterShrek, but if what erstazi suggests with virtualbox is true it would be the better solution... because its open source :P
<MasterShrek> yes i was erisco, i remember when it first came out
<erisco> MasterShrek, I'll look again
<MasterShrek> i use qemu erisco, which i guess is virtualbox, which i shold be trying
<open-gl> ok i did it mastersherk
<open-gl> whats next
<MasterShrek> open-gl, sudo dhclient3 eth1
<gerro> MasterShrek: virtualbox is a tweaked up qemu
<erstazi> if I remember correctly, VirtualBox is based on gemu
<MasterShrek> slimjimflim, wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<gerro> MasterShrek: basically throughing in gui and stuff to add functionality to qemu that is present in vmware and other solutions
<MasterShrek> yea thats what ive heard, my qemu runs fine tho, i dont want to mess it up lol
<open-gl> MasterShrek, i did it
<slimjimflim> ty
<erstazi> the "free" version of vmware player is less configurable than virtualbox
<MasterShrek> open-gl, did you get an ip address?
<open-gl> no
<gerro> MasterShrek: and erstazi makes a good point
<erisco> MasterShrek, ah I see where it is. You have to set up the virtual machine upon its creation to use a physical disk
<MasterShrek> yes erisco
<MasterShrek> open-gl, then youll have to probably go for the ndiswrapper approach if its not working with the kernel module
<erstazi> erisco: with virtual box, you can add "hard drives"
<erstazi> whether real or virtual
<MasterShrek> virtualbox in the reops?
<MasterShrek> repos*
<erstazi> erisco: I would give it a try, at first, I disliked it, but it grew to my liking, its pretty light weight
<open-gl> got this
<adam__> hi, I'm trying to setup a laptop using fglrx to use only the external monitor, not the one on the laptop.  Any ideas?  I've got 3d acceleration working, and I just need to edit xorg.conf to use the external screen.  thanks :)
<open-gl> DHCPACK from 192.168.1.1
<open-gl> bound to 192.168.1.42 -- renewal in 36445 seconds
<erstazi> MasterShrek: yes
<doodle77> any idea how to get bcm43xx workin? i got the firmwares, and it claims "bcm43xx: Radio turned off" >.>
<erisco> erstazi, does it support drag and drop from linux to windows xp?
<MasterShrek> open-gl, then you got an ip address
<kitche> doodle77: turn the radio on
<doodle77> and there is no radio swithc
<doodle77> it's a pc card
<erstazi> erisco: mmm not sure on that, but copy and paste from host to guest or guest to host works
<MasterShrek> doodle77, what model broadcom
<adam__> doodle77, try sudo ifconfig eth1 up      where eth1 is the wireless card
<kitche> doodle77: sure there is iwconfig <interface> radio on
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to fix this error? http://yurimxpxman.dyndns.org/error
<open-gl> oh ok
<erisco> erstazi, that is one point over vmware-server
<doodle77> ah
<doodle77> thx
<MasterShrek> open-gl, you should be good to go then
<kitche> doodle77: you need to use sudo of course
<open-gl> ok i am going to take out the wire to see if it works
<elektronisch> any way of upgrading my ubuntu install to 7.10 beta?
<MasterShrek> elektronisch, gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<elektronisch> thanks
<erisco> MasterShrek, I still cannot seem to setup the virtual machine =\ it needs to store a file about the disk partitions or something... but no matter where I try to put it vmware says it doesn't have permissions to create the file
<erstazi> erisco: actually, its funny that you mention all this, I ssh tunnel so the guest's apache will broadcast on this host, but, I cannot get an open port so it works on the network
<YenSid1> How stable is 7.10 beta right now?
<didem> hi, my ipw3945 kernel module wont load at startup, so I cant connect unless i do it manually. How can i get this to work?
<elektronisch> awesome! ubuntu is an amazing distro.
<YenSid1> When I did my first clean install of Feisty, I had 0 problems.  It was pretty cut and dry
<nonewmsgs> what is the command to mount an ipod?
<elektronisch> been using slackware for 5 years, and this makes my life 20x easier!
<MasterShrek> erisco, then you dont have permissions to be using that hard drive, you probably need to add your user to the disk group, and maybe install ntfs-3g also
<erstazi> nonewmsgs: mount
<adam__> YenSid1, on one computer (this one) it works pretty well, on the other laptop it doesn't work quite as well (Gutsy beta)
<jrib> elektronisch: erm, I heard upgrade is unreliable at the moment.  You should ask gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<MasterShrek> elektronisch, =P i use slack on my server
<YenSid1> elektronisch: you didn't like slackware?
<erstazi> erisco: definitely use ntfs-3g
<nonewmsgs> sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/sda
<nonewmsgs> mount: mount point /mnt/sda does not exist
<alcaponage> i need help installing beryl
<erisco> MasterShrek, well I can read and write to my NTFS disks fine
<alcaponage> can anyone help?
<jrib> alcaponage: #ubuntu-effects can help you with that
<YenSid1> adam:  I'm using a laptop and it's my only computer right now.  That's why I'm a bit skeptical. lol
<jrib> !effects > alcaponage (read the private message from ubotu)
<MasterShrek> ok erisco then dont worry about that, add your user to disk group and make sure the group has write access to that partition
<erstazi> nonewmsgs: an ipod should automatically mount, mine does.. ls /media/
<erisco> erstazi, MasterShrek, I have ntfs-3g already
<anzo> Hi, i've got a problem after installing the NTFS=3g support i think - now it wont auto mount and i get an error message when trying to access the external drive http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3247/screenshotzq6.png
<erstazi> erisco: hard to say on that
<elektronisch> YenSid1, oh i love slackware.  but on a headless system i just think ubuntu was a lot easier to setup and maintain
<adam__> YenSid1, be skeptical :) if it's your only computer I'd wait till it is finalized.
<erstazi> erisco: you can always make and ISO image of your windows partition and use that as a vm
<nonewmsgs> erisco i have been having trouble with my usb mounting....gparted says it can see a device at /dev/sda1 (although it says unknown file system)
<anzo> can this be fixed?
<YenSid1> adam: lol, ok.  I can wait a couple more weeks.
<YenSid1> elektronisch: Ah....I heard it's one of the hardest distros out there
<adam__> YenSid1, I only say that because I'm hacking away at xorg.conf on the other computer, other then that it works OK as far as I can tell
<MasterShrek> YenSid1, not at all, slack is pretty easy really, gentoo is the hard one
<erisco> MasterShrek, maybe if I just start vmware as root...
<erstazi> gentoo is for the complex
<fr500_> hi
<anzo> http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3247/screenshotzq6.png
<MasterShrek> eriso i wouldnt do that
<fr500_> my hard disk is about to die, ill buy another, is there an easy way to move everything from one hd to another?
<erisco> MasterShrek, the drive says its owned by root
<erstazi> fr500_: tar
<MasterShrek> erisco, root:disk isnt it?
<erisco> MasterShrek, root:root
<erstazi> erisco: I have found that windows partitions are root
<erstazi> erisco: at least mine are
<fr500_> erstazi: tar?
<erstazi> I have 3 computers with dual boot
<didem> interfaces
<MasterShrek> erisco, then sudo chgrp disk /dev/hdb1  or whatever the partition is
<anzo> the NTFS cinfiguration tool seems to be giving me some problems since i inttalled it
<usr13>  nonewmsgs: So, what filesystem IS on it?
<erisco> erstazi, I have dual boot right now but I dislike it
<nonewmsgs> FAT
<erstazi> fr500_: yes, the beauty of linux is you can tar your filesystem and copy over to your new computer
<MasterShrek> ill be back in a few minutes
<d0s> hello
<guru> does anyone here remember the problem i was having with alsa sound not working in cedega but oss did?
<tcleval> erstazi, that is not all the beauty..
<anzo> can someone help me with how this is to be fixed? http://img460.imageshack.us/img460/3247/screenshotzq6.png
<usr13> nonewmsgs: FAT16 FAT32 ???
<erstazi> tcleval: of course, its one of the beauties
<YenSid1> adam: you're right.  I'm still very new to Linux and ubuntu, so if something were to go terribly wrong, I'd be lost
<fr500_> erstazi: so i should partition everything like it is now and move the files and voila
<coreymanshack> my  Intel Corporation 82801G Audio isn't working right
<fr500_> a
<coreymanshack> can i get some help\
<d0s> ok my ubuntu came with compiz fusion installed but i can't find the settings manager for it thats suppose to be in the system -> preference section..anyone know where i can find it?
<nonewmsgs> fat32 afaiik
<erstazi> fr500_: I would use ext3 if thats what you are using
<cafuego> d0s: Desktop Effects
<usr13> nonewmsgs:  So you are unable to mount it?
<jrib> anzo: did you try one of the options it suggests in the message?
<fr500_> erstazi: im using lvm
<nonewmsgs> i have used this ipod on this computer numoerous times and it used to automount (but it also usd to read thumb drives)
<erisco> erstazi, well MasterShrek just bailed on me so I guess I cannot get this working :P
<guru> i'm running on an amd64 system - the reason that alsa sound was not working in cedega is because i did not have the libasound32 (and related) packages installed. just an fyi for anyone else having similar issues (including mplexing sound)
<coreymanshack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560125
<d0s> yea i found that but theres no way of checking/ unchecking them...or activating or deactiving
<usr13> nonewmsgs: Oh, it is an IPod?
<anzo> jrib: i don't know what its suggesting really - should i boot into windows and hope that it fixes it?
<erisco> erstazi, I will try virtualbox and see what I can get working with it
<mikubuntu> can somebody help me partition this 12 gb drive to install xubuntu?  i am having a grub error 18 problem, and the documentation says to create a small partition to call /boot for grub and the kernel, but it doesn't say to what size
<erisco> erstazi, why isn't virtualbox in the repositories though?
<erstazi> erisco: well, from my experience, windows partitions are root:root, so that means when you are normal user, its only readable
<erstazi> erisco: ... I thought it was...
<jrib> anzo: yes, it says "boot into windows and shudown it cleanly" unless it's a removable device
<anzo> jrib: it's an external hard drive that may be removed - probably set up as a basic dick
<didem> hi, my ipw3945 kernel module wont load at startup, any help?
<un_dave> morning all
<anzo> jrib: DISK sorry i mean
<erisco> erstazi, I tried searching the cache for it... no results pertaining to virtual box
<jrib> anzo: then do what it suggests for removable devices
<guru> is there any chance of nvrec getting into the repository?
<Flannel> !away > Eldemon
<erstazi> erisco: I might have added the repo for it, let me check
<d0s> hey cafuego..i foudn that but im looking for the window that i can activate/deactive plugins for it for different effects
<erisco> deb http://www.virtualbox.org/debian feisty non-free
<un_dave> anzo: you've got an ntfs external drive that isnt mounting?
<anzo> jrib: ok sorry i'll give it a go
<nonewmsgs> maybe ill reboot and it'll fix itself
<fr500_> i assume my hd is dying since i see a lot of dma expiry errors on my hd on dmesg
<nonewmsgs> jhold on
<erstazi> erisco: I thought it was free but if they are saying its non-free, I consider that weird
<NotSure> can somebody help me with command find and its pattern syntax?
<coreymanshack> rawr
<doodle77> how do you set the clock, shell only?
<anzo> un_dave: yeah well it was auto mounting before then i put onthe NTFS config tool afor read/write nd now it won't mount at all
* coreymanshack needs sound help!
<jrib> doodle77: date
<doodle77> thx
<un_dave> anzo: just install ntfsprogs package, then run ntfsfix
<Cryoniq> sigh... each time warhammer online newsletter come, I am praying it will work with wine or they make a linux klient.. ><
<NotSure> can somebody help me with command find and its pattern syntax?
<erisco> "it is also the only professional solution that is freely available as Open Source Software under the terms of the GNU General Public License (GPL)."
<guru> find /usr/bin -type f -name firefox\* -follow
<jrib> NotSure: what about it?
<Avt3kk> hiii
<erstazi> erisco: then I am baffled why its "non-free" then
<NotSure> jrib, ok man, i use -iwholename option
<un_dave> anzo: it complains because at some stage you've unplugged the device from windows without pressing eject or whatever
<un_dave> anzo: i get it all the time.
<NotSure> jrib: and i am trying to make it exclude string "crim", exclude "misc" but accept "list"
<aschaetter> Hi all! Does anyone have Sim City 3000 Unlimited installed on Feisty or Gutsy?
<delmar> Hey everyone. I'm trying to connect to a PPTP server from behind my Ubuntu box which is the main Router doing Nat.  Whats the trick to make it work?. It was working fine when I had a regular SpeedTouch router in place, but I wanted my Linux box to have the public IP.  Any thoughts on how to get pptp pass through  going?
<NotSure> here is my format
<slimjimflim> mastershrek, the installer still tells me to use the legacy driver, which is what i did last time.  i should just install anyway, right?
<NotSure> find -iwholename '*list*' -o -iwholename '*misc|crim*" - prune
<NotSure> it does not work
<erstazi> erisco: do you need the windows partition (if its running in a vm) to be using what you write to it
<NotSure> jrib, any thoughts on that?
<erstazi> erisco: what I think you should do is make an ISO of the windows partition and then make it a virtual hard drive
<erstazi> erisco: then you will not lose anything on the windows partition
<NotSure> i think 'find' uses different syntax than standard regex
<XXer> I am trying to watch some TV shows on ABC.com but it says only people from the USA can watch them (Im in Canada) is there some way to get around this?
<erstazi> NotSure: I think its POSIX regex
<erstazi> XXer: use a proxy
<AncientRelic> Is there a separate channel for Gutsy help?
<erstazi> AncientRelic: #ubuntu+1
<AncientRelic> erstazi: thanks
<aschaetter> Does anyone have Sim City 3000 Unlimited installed on Feisty or Gutsy?
<NotSure> how can i exclude a whole string, not just one character in POSIX regex?
<jrib> NotSure: meh, I wouldn't mess with it, I would just use grep -v....
<NotSure> what is grep?
<YenSid1> What kinda laptops is everyone using and recommends?  I'm shopping for a new laptop, but all I know are Dells...
<jrib> NotSure: it's not regex that you are doing.  Those are globs
<erstazi> NotSure: in terminal: man grep
<t3318> YenSid1: IBM T61 :)
<tofik> tes] 
<NotSure> ok, but briefly why grep but not find?
<erisco> erstazi, ultimately my computer will be setup like so... I have a 200GB drive. 50GB will be windows and 150GB will be linux (factoring in a 2GB swap drive and whatnot). The 50GB partition will be NTFS with windows XP pro installed on it. Using ubuntu as my host I want to boot up the ntfs partition and use windows. Additionally I want to be able to restart and boot into windows to use it fully
<erisco> erstazi, make sense? is it possible?
<jrib> NotSure: find stuff_i_care_about | grep -v stuff_i_do_not_care_about
<NotSure> ok, wait
<usr13> about PPTP - http://bmrc.berkeley.edu/people/chaffee/linux_pptp.html
<nonewmsgs> ok my ipod has mounted with the full reboot (YAY) but now my sound is gone
<aschaetter> Does anyone have Sim City 3000 Unlimited installed on Feisty or Gutsy? I am getting the following error when i try to run sc3u: X Error:  BadMatch
<aschaetter>   Request Major code 140 (XVideo)
<aschaetter>   Request Minor code 19 ()
<aschaetter>   Error Serial #20
<aschaetter>   Current Serial #21
<erstazi> erisco: well, my suggestion is to make an ISO of the windows partition, that way it doesn't get messed up
<tonyyarusso> YenSid1: I'm on a Lenovo ThinkPad T43, but I've been eyeing System76's offerings.
<erstazi> aschaetter: is this running through wine?
<nonewmsgs> i think it sometimes is trying to play through my disabled in BIOS builtin soundcard.  is that possible?  it still lists it in the volume and in lspci
<aschaetter> erstazi: no, its the linux native loki version
<erisco> erstazi, I don't care if it is messed up. this computer is being whacked and reloaded
<fr500_> erstazi: does it care if im currently using lvm?
<didem> scguy318:  hi, my ipw3945 kernel module still wont load at startup, any help?
<erisco> erstazi, the other point to having windows on a physical disk is so that I can drag and drop files from ubuntu to windows
<scguy318> didem: you made the change to /etc/modules?
<erstazi> fr500_: tar will tar, doesn't matter the filesystem
<YenSid1> tonyyarusso: System76? What's that?
<fr500_> erstazi: maybe it's easier to backup my /home and reinstall everything
<didem> yes
<usr13> erisco: Yes
<Jordan_U> nonewmsgs, Make sure that the correct default card is set with "asoundconf list" and "asoundconf set-default-card <card name>"
<scguy318> YenSid1: System76 is a computer seller that bundles Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> YenSid1: system76.com
<scguy318> didem: mm
* coreymanshack needs sound help
<coreymanshack> Cryoniq
<coreymanshack> wrong paste....
<scguy318> didem: can you pastebin dmesg | grep -i ipw3945
<coreymanshack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560125
<tonyyarusso> YenSid1: I've heard nothing but good things so far, so definitely considering them for my next system.
<YenSid1> I was looking at the Thinkpads today.  They look professional and powerful, but I've seen one or known anyone that's used one.
<tonyyarusso> YenSid1: they have a section on the Ubuntu Forums too.
<XXer> <erstazi> Im new to this stuff and not sure what a proxy is or how to set it up do you have a link where I could read up on it?
<erisco> usr13, it would be a wicked setup eh? :D
<coreymanshack> hidemyass.com, xxer
<Jordan_U> corenominal, Have you checked alsamixer to make sure everything is unmuted and turned up?
<YenSid1> tonyyarusso: ooo..thanks!  Let me bookmark that and check it out.  I had settled on the Dell 1420, but wanted something different so I started looking around at what else is out there.
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to temporarily shut off gdm?
<nonewmsgs> how can you delete a device? (my built in soundcard) i have t disabled but sometimes it ONLY plays out of that instead of my auduigy 2zs
<lain_> hi hi, would anyone be able to help me with figuring out a problem with japanese language in firefox on ubuntu?
<scguy318> slimjimflim: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<scguy318> slimjimflim: change the stop to start to start it back up
<Jordan_U> nonewmsgs, Change the default card with asoundconf
<usr13>  erisco: too many converstions... What r we talking about?  :)
<slimjimflim> scguy318, ty
<Jordan_U> lain_, If you speak japanese you may get better support from the japanese channel
<erisco> usr13, virtual machines
<geo-rge> lain_: can't do much without knowing the specifics in detail
<didem> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39219/
<slimjimflim> how about shutting off "x server"
<slimjimflim> anyone?
<scguy318> didem: [17181340.880000]  ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On: is an interesting line
<erisco> erstazi, it seems virtualbox is free for evaluation and personal use only... so I am guessing there is a charge for profit uses
<scguy318> didem: check any buttons on your laptop that control the radio?
<erstazi> erisco: there is no charge at all
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erstazi> erisco: thats just donating
<erstazi> GPL allows donations
<didem> scguy318: thats when I tried it to see if it made any difference
<erisco> erstazi, well I have it installed now... but...
<erstazi> erisco: unless you are a big business, then its cost
<open-gl> thanks mastershrek got wireless to work
<erstazi> s/its cost/it costs/
<erisco> erstazi, how can I start it up? virtualbox in the terminal doesn't work and there is nothing new in my menus :P
<aschaetter> what does this error usually mean??                        X Error:  BadMatch
<aschaetter>   Request Major code 140 (XVideo)
<aschaetter>   Request Minor code 19 ()
<aschaetter>   Error Serial #20
<aschaetter>   Current Serial #21
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U, i just did that, i need to shut down x server...the binary checking it is giving me an error about it needing to be shut off
<NotSure> i am sorry for this question, but how do you exclude an entire string, not just one character, in regexp? suppose i want to specify a pattern that would exclude string "crim" how can I do that?
<nonewmsgs> does asoundconf require a reboot
<Jordan_U> erstazi, GPL allows charging money also :)
<erstazi> Jordan_U: yes I know, we are releasing an AGPL project when that gets finalized
<coreymanshack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560125
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, What are you installing?
<scguy318> didem: didem: mm, how about all of desmg? just redirect dmesg to file, then copy all the contents
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U a graphics driver
<erstazi> Jordan_U: I didn't say GPL doesn't allow charging
<jrib> NotSure: pipe to 'grep -v crim'
<erstazi> XXer: google "how to setup a proxy"
<scguy318> didem: on second thought, how about lsmod | grep ipw3945 for now
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, You know about restricted manager for Nvidia cards correct?
<XXer> thanks
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U no
<erisco> erstazi, oh wait I restarted panels and I got summin
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, Go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<NotSure> jrib, i see what you mean, but you see, if there is a directory into which 'find' is not supposed to go, then it will still go there but then pipe the output to grep which will then reject the string
<usr13> erstazi: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/Main_Page
<jrib> NotSure: what's the difference?
<NotSure> jrib, 'find' itself has to know that it is not supposed to go into certain types of subdirectories
<aschaetter>   Current Serial #21
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, It is in many ways better than installing from nvidia.com, though the driver is a little older ( never more than 6 months )
<slimjimflim> i know that my original driver wasn't restricted, and that the new one is...i'm trying to go back to the old one...and i have no xwindows, so it all has to be command line
<NotSure> jrib, if I pipe the output, it will be like double work
<erstazi> usr13: what is that?
<usr13> proxy info
<NotSure> jrib, 'find' goes into subdirectory, reports the file found, but grep then rejects it
<erstazi> usr13: I don't need that
<erstazi> usr13: direct it to XXer
<zeck_vtc> por favor qual o canal de ajuda do ubuntu em portugues?
<NotSure> jrib, 'find must not do extra work'
<scguy318> !pt | zeck_vtc
<ubotu> zeck_vtc: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<usr13> XXer: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/Main_Page
<jrib> NotSure: ... for the computer, it likes work!  What matters is that it is simpler for *you*, the user.  Anyway, you want something like: find -name foo ! -name bar      to match stuff with foo but not bar
<zeck_vtc> obrigado
<aschaetter> what does this error usually mean??                        X Error:  BadMatch
<aschaetter>   Request Major code 140 (XVideo)
<aschaetter>   Request Minor code 19 ()
<aschaetter>   Error Serial #20
<aschaetter>   Current Serial #21
<NotSure> jrib OH YEAH? good! wait until  i try it!
<jrib> !paste | aschaetter
<ubotu> aschaetter: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> aschaetter: dunno, tried asking in #winehq (you said you were using Wine, right?)
<scguy318> *try
<Ignominy> can someone recommend a program to monitor my temps?
<slimjimflim> jordan_U i DLed from nvidia, you think an apt package would be more usefull?
<scguy318> aschaetter: try asking in #winehq
<aschaetter> i am NOT using wine
<erisco> erstazi, okay I have virtualbox running now. I now need to "attach" sda3 (my windows partition) to my virtual machine. How do I do this? You should know?
<bmt2> hello to all
<scguy318> Ignominy: lm-sensors, and sensors-applet
<Ignominy> cool, thanks scguy
<erstazi> erisco: I never attached it, but I am sure its possible
<scguy318> Ignominy: do sudo sensors-detect to get all your sensors detected, then modprobe all the kernel modules for them
<erisco> erstazi, thanks for telling this now -.-
<erstazi> erisco: I only have made ISO images of partitions
<bmt2> how do you remove a program that was installed NOT using apt-get
<scguy318> aschaetter: perhaps its a vid card driver thing
<bmt2> say it was a tar.gz, and i used ./configure
<erstazi> erisco: I assumed you would read the manual on it first
<scguy318> bmt2: from tarball? MAYBE sudo make uninstall
<erisco> erstazi, an ISO image is useless for me :(
<scguy318> !checkinstall | bmt2
<XXer> <usr13>thanks this looks good
<ubotu> bmt2: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<bmt2> scguy318: thanks...i will try that
<jrib> bmt2: you try 'make uninstall' from the directory you ran 'make install', but it may not exist.  So you tell yourself that next time you will use checkinstall so you get a package you can remove
<usr13> bmt2: Some have a removal script, some don't.
<aschaetter> scguy: vid card driver thing?
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, Yes, the nice thing about Restricted Manager ( which installs nvidia-glx with apt ) is that when your kernel gets updated the GFX driver does also, if you install from nvidia.com you have to deal with X not starting after each kernel upgrade
<scguy318> aschaetter: maybe you need to install restricted?
<NotSure> just so that everybody knows, JRID is the MAN!!!! WOWOOWOW!
<nonewmsgs> to the fellow who told me about asoundconf -- THANK YOU!!!!1 that was an unresolved post in the forums for ~2months
<bmt2> is the checkinstall ran before the ./configure ?
<usr13> bmt2: Yes, uninstall comes with some tarballs, not with others.
<erstazi> bmt2: after
<jrib> bmt2: read the link from ubotu
<aschaetter> scguy: i wouldnt have the foggiest on how to do that
<t-d-s> anyone know how I can setup a quick launch item for a wine application?  I want to have a button tht launces an app with wine.  I am aslo wondering if I can run this app for certain types of files
<t-d-s> is there a web tutorial for this type of stuff?
<scguy318> !ati | aschaetter
<ubotu> aschaetter: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gogeta> tds
<scguy318> aschaetter: im not sure if thats the solution tho
<gogeta> set it as a command
<coreymanshack> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560125
<gogeta> wine app.exe
<usr13> t-d-s: just link to the executible
<bmt2> if i was logging this irc session how do i go about doing it ?
<bmt2> i am using irssi
<jrib> bmt2: doing what?
<gogeta> brnt2 didnt i own you in halo 3
<gogeta> LOL
<bmt2> logging the particular irc session so that i can refer back to it
<t-d-s> ok I will try that
<jrib> bmt2: /help log
<aschaetter> scguy: my vid card is onboard on an intel laptop chipset. they dont specify a specific brand
<bmt2> i missed what ubotu stated....so if i logged the irc session i could have referred back to it
<jrib> bmt2: or scroll up :)  I'll have him private message you the info
<scguy318> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<scguy318> those?
<jrib> !checkinstall > bmt2 (read the private message from ubotu)
<sotec_prod> If I buy an AM2 64 mobo/processor combo, is it possible to update Ubuntu to run 64bit without a fresh install? Or, will it run great, but still utilize the 64bit architecture with the 32bit Ubuntu OS?
<bmt2> jrib: thanks
<erisco> erstazi, see the whole thing is that I do NOT want a virtual disk. I want a real disk
<erisco> erstazi, and I've read the documentation and I am just not finding anything for that...
<gogeta> sotec just install 64bit kernel i guess
<Dr_Willis> sotec_prod id stick with 32bit,,  unless you got lots of ram 4+gb
<damianl> seeing as though linux is all about free software etc, its ok to pirate things like nullsoft linamp or nerolinux yeah?
<gogeta> erico real disk for?
<sotec_prod> ah
<sotec_prod> that makes sense
<scguy318> daminal: no
<KStrings> sotec_prod: Do you have a reason for 64-bit?
<scguy318> daminal: free and LEGAL :)
<jrib> !free > damianl (read the private message from ubotu)
<sotec_prod> so a 64bit processor would scream on a 32bit Ubuntu install?
<usr13> damianl: no
<scguy318> daminal: there is a difference between free as in speech, and free as in beer
<gogeta> no
<KStrings> sotec_prod: Most applications will loose performance on 64-bit
<damianl> scguy318: yeah but its there fault for not obeying the gnu-gpl
<gogeta> it wouldsream on 64 bit
<sotec_prod> KStrings. not necessarily, just weighing the options
<jrib> !offtopic | damianl
<ubotu> damianl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scguy318> damianl: they never agreed to license it under GNU GPL, why should they abide?
<gogeta> it has to use a 32 bit layer to run 32 bit apps
<erstazi> erisco: got something
<gogeta> hence performance loss
<denmax> i was just wondering if we have some kinda device manager where we can enable and disable devices in ubuntu ?
<erisco> erstazi, awesome :D what is it?
<Ignominy> scguy, how do I modprobe the kernel for the modules?
<sotec_prod> KStrings, yea, i read a review on multicore processors and you're right. most software isn't multicore capale yet
<StarScream> hey guys, i know PPC isn't supported anymore but is there anyone that is actually running the gutsy port ?
<aschaetter> scguy: gutsy identifies my video card as an "Intel Mobile 945GM/GSM, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<gogeta> erisco what you trying to do
<Jordan_U> gogeta, Only because of the extra footprint of reduntant libraries
<jrib> StarScream: ask in #ubuntu+1
<StarScream> jrib: cheers
<scguy318> aschaetter: restricted isnt for you then, i really dunno, you should prob google
<Jordan_U> gogeta, I wouldn't say that it is necessarily slower
<erstazi> erisco: http://doc.gwos.org/doku.php/doc:office:virtualbox?s=sharing%20hard%20drive
<scguy318> Ignominy: after you do the whole sudo sensors-detect thing
<usr13> Unloading driver dissables device.
<Ignominy> yup, that's done
<gogeta> i knoe hiow to that with vmware
<scguy318> Ignominy: it should have added the modules it found into etc/modules
<erstazi> erisco: then locate "Sharing your hard drive" in the text
<FireHazard17> what is a good live cd to format a drive to either ntfs?
<sotec_prod> so a 64x2 amd processor and a 32bit Ubuntu install is definitely a win?
<scguy318> Ignominy: since you haven't rebooted yet, just use the module names in that file
<FireHazard17> .either
<erstazi> erisco: that was a google search result, #3
<scguy318> Ignominy: and do
<erisco> erstazi, Error 403
<FireHazard17> -either*
<scguy318> Ignominy: sudo modprobe modulenamehere
<d0s> has anyone downloaded ubunbtu feitsy and cannot find the compiz fusion settings manager?
<erstazi> erisco: http://doc.gwos.org/doku.php/?do=search&id=sharing+hard+drive
<Ignominy> ah, ok.
<usr13>  denmax unload driver
<aschaetter> scguy: i have no no avail. Do you think this is an x server problem or a graphics card problem?
<scguy318> !gutsy | aschaetter
<ubotu> aschaetter: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> scguy you ned to install it
<bluestreak_> system -> preferences
<scguy318> aschaetter: i didnt notice you said gutsy
<bluestreak_> look there
<erisco> erstazi, oops, that is because I am using an invalid user agent :P it detected that I am not *really* googlebot
<erstazi> erisco: then select the doc:office:virtualbox
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U, i'm noticing the effects of nvidia not starting, and don't like it.  i'll try nvidia-glx
<erstazi> erisco: ttsk tsk tsk, the user agent switcher extension eh?
<scguy318> gogeta: our convo is muddled in this text :(
<gogeta> lol
<aschaetter> scguy: i get the same error in feisty and gutsy
<erisco> erstazi, nah, just changed it in about:config
<scguy318> gogeta: perhaps you were addressing someone else? i dont have much need for VMware, i know how to use :D
<erstazi> erisco: try the user agent switcher, its smooth
<gogeta> yea
<scguy318> aschaetter: perhaps you should google around in forums
<erisco> erstazi, I will have to look for that
<cappicard> lol... looks like xdmcp from ubuntu server to vista laptop via wifi is slow as can be
<erstazi> erisco: though I don't like too many extensions, only have a few enabled
<gogeta> someone hear wanted to use a real disk
<gogeta> you can in vmware easly
<gogeta> just need to mod xp a bit
<erstazi> gogeta: same in virtualbox
<gogeta> make a diffrent hardware profile
<gogeta> name it vm or something
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U, ok, i installed it, how do i restart xwindows?
<gogeta> then boot that profile whenever your using a vm soft
<gogeta> easy
<erisco> erstazi, that still isn't what I want though
<KStrings> slimjimflim:  Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Troseph> slimjimflim: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, ctrl+alt+backspace , but unless you used Restricted Manager you will also need to run dpkg-reconfigure
<erisco> erstazi, that is just being able to access real disks from my virtual box... I want my virtual box to USE a REAL disk
<erstazi> erisco: with Ubuntu as the host and Windows as the guest?
<mushroomjay> Can someone give me a download to openGL drivers for my Nvidia Ti4200?
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, Or edit your Xorg.conf manually
<FFighter> Could anyone suggest me a good FTP client for *nix/Ubuntu ?
<Troseph> gftp
<erisco> erstazi, I want my virtual box to BOOT from a REAL disk
<Jordan_U> !ftp | FFighter
<ubotu> FFighter: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<erstazi> erisco: in that scenario, windows is the guest vm
<erisco> erstazi, yes, I want windows to be the guest
<erisco> erstazi, but I want windows on a bootable partition you see
<Troseph> FFighter: Filezilla works in Ubuntu
<Ignominy> scguy, that did the trick.  thanks a bunch!
<scguy318> Ignominy: np
<Jordan_U> erisco, What VM are you using?
<erisco> Jordan_U, virtualbox or vmware... or whatever will work
<scguy318> erisoco: my $0.02 USD, but i think VMware should be able to utilize a physical partition/disk
<scguy318> *erisco
<FFighter> Troseph, ffox plugin?
<Stratos> Anyone knows, how Jack Rack works?
<erisco> scguy318, I would think so too... but I cannot find how/where to look to find out how
<Jordan_U> erisco, There are guides for both, I think it's easier with VMware ( though I have never done it myself )
<denmax> usr13 - can i PM you ?
<Jordan_U> erisco, Try #vmware
<scguy318> erisco: you would just edit the VM config file I think, doesnt VMware Server have a GUI?
<mushroomjay> Could someone give me a download to OpenGL drivers for my Nvidia Ti4200?
<erisco> Jordan_U, #vmware is an idle channel atm
<usr13>  denmax; yes
<Hilikus> im reading that to mount a windows dir in linux i can use smbfs but theyre also saying vfs, which one should i use
<scguy318> !nvidia | mushroomjay
<ubotu> mushroomjay: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mushroomjay> Thanks.
<scguy318> mushroomjay: dont use if your card ain't legacy tho ;)
<erisco> scguy318, it does have a GUI. I had problems while trying to use a real disk though
<Troseph> FFighter: fireFTP works for me.
<scguy318> mushroomjay: IS legacy
<mushroomjay> all right thank you
<scguy318> mushroomjay: if your card is legacy, dont use the guard
<un_dave> hey all. just had my first ever full ubuntu lockup. i want to work out what caused it, but checking the logs doesnt seem to show anything. anyone have any ideas?
<scguy318> *guide zomg
<Jordan_U> erisco, Hmm, there used to be a link in the topic for using physical partitions in #vmware
<Troseph> FFighter: Firefox 2.0.0.7
<scguy318> erisco: probably you should do a VMware install on actual partition, bringing native -> VM can be problematic
<slimjimflim> Jordan_U, ok, i ran `dpg-reconfigure nvidia-glx` but ctrl-alt-backspace didn't do anything
<scguy318> erisco: liek fresh VM, fresh physical, run Windows Setup on that VM
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<scguy318> Jordan_U: what does -phigh do, i never figured that out
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, Then be sure to choose "nvidia" for the driver
<erisco> scguy318, I haven't used vmware like that...
<erisco> scguy318, I would be lost :P
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Only asks high priority questions, there is also -pmedium for example
<scguy318> Jordan_U: ah, didnt know that :)
<erisco> scguy318, everything works up till vmware-server wants to create some file to keep track of the disk. However, regardless of where I try to save the file vmware complains it does not have permissions to do so
<erisco> scguy318, I even started vmware as root and it won't work
<macgruber> hi folks, someone here have a creative zen vision:m ?
<Jordan_U> scguy318, I always read it as if my dad was using it like a curse word ( fye :)
<erisco> scguy318, it is calling this file the "disk file"
<scguy318> Jordan_U: lol
<scguy318> erisco: mm, dunno :(, my VMware experience has been Windows so far
<scguy318> erisco: havent had the need to use it on Linux
<evilxhwnd> erisco, are you talking about this? http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<a-stray-cat> can anyone help me in getting a usb mic to work with wine in progs like ventrilo?
<novato_br> what is the newest version about xchat?
<novato_br> is it: XChat 2.8.2 ?
<scguy318> a-stray-cat: you probably want to change audio driver in winecfg to ALSA, and read the Wine AppDb guide for vent
<Jordan_U> erisco, Where is it trying to save it?
<Jordan_U> erisco, Do you have enough free space?
<slimjimflim> i got to the resolution selection,but when i hit ok, i got "warning: overwriting possibly customized configuration", jordan_u
<scguy318> novato_br: prob, not sure if thats repo latest
<scguy318> novato_br: *probably
<erisco> Jordan_U, I am trying to save it anywhere... no location will work. I have plenty of free space
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, That is normal, it makes a backup of your old config
<novato_br> scguy318, i want the newest version about xchat
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me?
<erisco> evilxhwnd, so that uses vmware-player instead of vmware-server... I am unsure of the differences
<alcaponage> Can I reset my ubuntu settings?
<Pelo> alcaponage, what with ?
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Yes
<alcaponage> Can you tell me how?
<jetscreamer> just mv stuff in ~
<slimjimflim> jordan_u, ok, but why can't i select nvidia, and why dosen't ctrl-alt-backspace work?
<Pelo> alcaponage,  be a little more precise , what did you screw up ?
<alcaponage> I was trying to install beryl
<scguy318> novato_br: the repos prob have old version, you may have to build from source :(
<alcaponage> and now i keep getting errors
<scguy318> novato_br: its advisable to checkinstall a tarball
<scguy318> !checkinstall | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, For user specific settings just delete the corresponding ~/. files
<alcaponage> "failed to fetch errors"
<novato_br> without problem, scguy318
<scguy318> !make | novato_br
<ubotu> novato_br: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Like for firefox the settings are stored in ~/.firefox
<Pelo> alcaponage,  what are you doing then you get that error ?
<novato_br> i can compile the source
<alcaponage> i am trying to install compiz
<novato_br> i don't have afraid
<scguy318> slimjimflim: are you at Terminal or wut?
<evilxhwnd> erisco, vmware player lets you run an existing virtual machine, server lets you make the virtual machines. you should be able to use server in place of player for that tutorial. i did it with vmware workstation.
<Pelo> alcaponage, ask in #compiz-fusion
<scguy318> slimjimflim: cuz if theres no X running, you obviously cant kill it ;)
<slimjimflim> scguy318, yes
<ChaosMachine> Why does my Adept package manager keep starting in read only mode because it says package manager is probably busy? I've rebooted my machine and its still busy..
<damianl_> is there some sort of equaliser for gstreamer that anyone knows of?
<scguy318> slimjimflim: no X, you have to restart gdm
<damianl_> or an eq for alsa?
<scguy318> slimjimflim: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace kills X if X is RUNNING ;)
<gregorovius> novato_br, have you tried asking in the brazilian channel?
<greenmanspirit> anyone here use kvm with windows on a widescreen monitor and know how to get windows to have a widescreen resolution
<slimjimflim> scguy318, what's the command to restart it, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<novato_br> yep, gregorovius
<scguy318> slimjimflim: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, Yup
<novato_br> they are old versions about xchat
<damianl_> is there some sort of equaliser for gstreamer that anyone knows of?
<novato_br> i want the new options on xchat
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, You may need to kill gdm first manually though ( I sometimes get a bug where gdm doesn't get shut down properly before restarting )
<slimjimflim> ok
<gregorovius> novato_br, have you tried installing the gutsy package? it might work
<Jordan_U> novato_br, Don't install the Gutsy package
<novato_br> not yet, gregorovius
<gregorovius> why not, Jordan_U ?
<novato_br> when it's go out, i will take it
<scguy318> grenorovious: i imagine it would obviously depend on other Gutsy packages
<gregorovius> sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't
<Jordan_U> novato_br, It is not a good idea to use packages from other versions, you could grab the feisty source package and recompile it for Feisty though ( not as hard as it sounds )
<novato_br> oktanouc, Jordan_U
<Mixx> what's the best way to see the list of attached hard drives & their sizes, ,makes models, etc?  trying to come up with a better way to identify a drive than mounting and browsing it
<gregorovius> well, gutsy's xchat doesn't work in feisty
<scguy318> Mixx: sudo fdisk -l lists partitions
<jetscreamer> no need for sudo on that one iirc
<Mixx> scguy318 that's perfect, thank you
<nonewmsgs> gtkpod isnt working for me so what should i use for adding music to my ipod
<gregorovius> novato_br, you can compile from source or wait about a month til gutsy comes out
<jetscreamer> would that be xchat-gnome btw
<jetscreamer> which blows
<novato_br> noflex, gregorovius , i can't wait, i love update, newest things
<novato_br> i need it
<gregorovius> compile it from source then
<Jordan_U> novato_br, http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<novato_br> i will install when release the gusty
<slimjimflim> jordan_u, scguy318, i got a screen that said that :0 was already in use
<novato_br> ok. gregorovius
<a-stray-cat> when i launch winecfg i get ":ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on AK5370          , disabling mixer" in the terminal
<Jordan_U> novato_br, See 6.13 and 6.14
<a-stray-cat> the AK5370 is my mic :/
<novato_br> ok., Jordan_U
<co_arab_six_A_si> kk
<a-stray-cat> anyone have any ideas how to fix that?
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, run "sudo killall X" and possibly "sudo killall gdm"
<slimjimflim> killall, sounds like a nifty command
<pike__> pkill killall kill xkill etc
<egd-> hi, i tried to burn an ubuntu iso on a dvd, it never booted from cd
<pike__> xkill is most fun. its like you against the program
<Jordan_U> egd-, And?
<egd-> why?
<egd-> do i need a cd-r?
<egd-> not dvd
<pike__> egd-: did it give you an error or did it just boot to hd normally?
<egd-> boot to hd. i checked boot order
<Jordan_U> egd-, Did you burn the image as a file on the DVD or did you burn from the image?
<usr13> egd-: Was it DVD iso or a CD iso?
<pillowpants> is there a channel for ubuntu server edition?
<Flannel> pillowpants: this is it
<tech0007> hi everyone
<egd-> I mounted this file: ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso to my daemon tools program (winxp). then i drag-dropped the files and started to burn
<pillowpants> Flannel : ah, i see
<usr13> pillowpants: what is your question?
<pillowpants> im having some trouble getting fluxbox to load up
<pillowpants> its saying it cant connect to xserver
<Flannel> egd-: If you look at the CD in windows, what do you see? A whole bunch of files? or the .iso file?
<Jordan_U> egd-, You need to actually use a program that can burn iso's
<Flannel> pillowpants: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<Jordan_U> Flannel, Sounds like he copied the files form the iso, not what most people do where they just copy the iso file to a CD, it still won't work
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work w/ ubuntu?
<pillowpants> i assumed it installed by the dependency, but i didnt check
<pillowpants> i guess ill do that
<Flannel> Jordan_U: a CD image should work on DVD media
<Jordan_U> egd-, As well as the files the iso also defines a bootloader which is needed to make it bootable
<usr13> Jordan_U: What your actually saying is that he made an iso image of an iso image.
<robert98374> hello everyone
<Flannel> pillowpants: It's because technically it's not a prereq, you can have an Xserver on a different computer you're using.
<tarelerulz> I have an usb soundcard/ mic and headset hook up
<Jordan_U> Flannel, He mounted the CD, copied the files to a burn folder then burned it, so it won't include isolinux ( the bootloader )
<robert98374> For some reason my computer doesn't like the default terminal emulator,any one have any reccomendations for another one?
<pillowpants> Flannel : yeah, i just looked, im getting it installed
<pillowpants> silly of me to assume
<Jordan_U> egd-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tarelerulz> It seem like flash player and vlc don't use my usb sound card and I would love to know how to make them use it.
<usr13> pillowpants: Why would you install X on a server?
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I adjust the font color used in my main bar in Gnome? (i.e. where it says Applications, Places, System and even the Time & Date on sys tray)?
<greenmanspirit> anyone here use kvm with windows on a widescreen monitor and know how to get windows to have a widescreen resolution
<slimjimflim> it looks like i have 1.0.7814, but i have the module for 1.0.9631, jordan_u
<gregorovius> FunnyLookinHat, the font color depends on the system theme
<usr13> greenmanspirit: When you say "windows"  do you mean  MS Windows?
<robert98374> what's a good console emulator for xubuntu?
<gregorovius> you can change the whole theme, changing just the font is more complicated
<pillowpants> usr13: so i can use firefox and find out how to use ubuntu server, heh
<FunnyLookinHat> gregorovius, Ah ok, so I can only do it through the themes manager.   Thanks man
<greenmanspirit> usr13: yes, windows xp
<gregorovius> np
<Anthology> lol
<DWonderly> greenmanspirit your Vid cad must support. IF it does then use the utility from that to output widescreen
<jetscreamer> you might ask in ##windows , greenmanspirit
<pillowpants> im going to load up an nfs fileserver
<pillowpants> ive never done that from console
<slimjimflim> i still get the error about the tty it wants to use being available
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, That shouldn't be possible if you are using the apt package, maybe you got far enough in the nvidia installer for it to make the module
<usr13>  pillowpants: I don't think the browser will help..
<Jordan_U> slimjimflim, You tried "sudo killall X" ?
<Curs0r> I'm having trouble with grub under a chroot http://rafb.net/p/XGVJp495.html can anyone help with that?
<slimjimflim> yea
<greenmanspirit> when i lauch windows, qemu/kvm just call my graphics card some generic name that only deals with 4:3 resolutions
<pillowpants> usr13: just to check online
<slimjimflim> but i looked in the error log, and it said i had the wrong version installed
<usr13>  pillowpants:  apt-get install lynx
<gregorovius> grub under chroot? i might be ignorant, but why?
<Jordan_U> Curs0r, Do you have /proc and /dev mounted in the chroot environment?
<slimjimflim> so i think i'll try to focus on uninstalling the nvidia package before anything else
<pillowpants> is there a man page for ubuntu server?
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, I have /proc and /sys mounted
<pillowpants> while im on it
<pillowpants> as in...to let me know how to setup an nfs fileserver
<Flannel> pillowpants: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/
<nonewmsgs> if i press synchronize on banshee will it delete a song on my ipod if it doesnt see it in the other libarary?
<pillowpants> Flannel : thanks
<usr13> pillowpants: lynx http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s03.html
<robert98374> For some reason my computer doesn't like the default terminal emulator,any one have any reccomendations for another one?
<Avt3kk> sudo apt-get install java....????
<mlalkaka> I'm trying to use NetworkManager on Xubuntu. The NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher programs are running as root, and nm-applet is running as a normal user. I've enabled roaming mode using network-admin on the wireless card. But nm-applet does not show any available networks. However, I know there is an available network because if I use network-admin to manually connect to one (by manually typing in the essid, wep code, e
<mlalkaka> tc). Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, I mounted /dev but with the same results
<egd-> Jordan_U, that guide, when i follow it. i get a question from infrarecorder program if i want to record the disc image to a dvd media
<Jordan_U> Curs0r, Are you sure that /boot is (hd0,0) ?
<egd-> Jordan_U, i only have dvds, no cds
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, yes I am
<Jordan_U> egd-, The CD image will work on DVD's or CDs
<pike__> mlalkaka: thats alot of work.. cli probably be easier :)
<kaChr> hello, does any1 have a min?
<gregorovius> !ask | kaChr
<ubotu> kaChr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kaChr> lol ok so i need basic dir cmds... like how do i check what i have on the disk and how do i delete it?
<pike__> !cli | kaChr
<ubotu> kaChr: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gogeta> lol
<Curs0r> how odd, it just worked...
<pike__> kaChr: rm to remove ls to list contents of directory
<gogeta> kachr
<robert98374> For some reason my computer doesn't like the default terminal emulator,any one have any reccomendations for another one?
<Jordan_U> Curs0r, I'm just that good ;)
<gogeta> cd change dir
<gogeta> ls list
<kaChr> o ok
<gogeta> rm delete
<kaChr> thanks
<Curs0r> Testing
<Dr_Willis> fortune | cowsay      for a good time. :)
<gogeta> mv cope
<pike__> kaChr: use -r  usually for recursive if you need to delete dir for instance that has files in it youd rm -r dir
<gogeta> mv move
<gogeta> cp copy past
<kaChr> o ok thats good to know
<slimjimflim> cd .. move up on3 level
<Avt3kk> what code do I type to install java in ubuntu????
<Avt3kk> for firefox also
<gogeta> cd .. move up
<scguy318> Avt3kk: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Avt3kk> ty ty ty :D
<gogeta> or you can just use the gui
<gogeta> lol
<d3visi0n> or aptitude
* slimjimflim has no gui
<kaChr> man thanks
<gogeta> you can install mc
<Coole^> t
<scguy318> slimjimflim: how did you get to term? Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<gogeta> its a text gui
<scguy318> slimjimflim: or did you kill it via gdm stop?
<gogeta> midnight commander
<Avt3kk> cant find package for java
<gogeta> lets you do all that from the console
<d3visi0n> Avt3kk: apt-get update
<gogeta> without the needs for all the commands
<Avt3kk> ook
<scguy318> Avt3kk: check that all repos are enabled
<robert98374> what's a good terminal?
<slimjimflim> scguy318, yea f2 though
<gogeta> lol terms are terms
<gogeta> there all the same
<usr13> Avt3kk: What are you looking for?
<d3visi0n> usr13: java
<scguy318> slimjimflim: then X is still running...
<fiXXXerMet> How can I mount my mp3 player as read-write?  It's a sansa e260r.   mount shows /dev/sdd1 on /media/Sansa e260R type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<d3visi0n> jre rather
<scguy318> slimjimflim: if you just switched it and didn't kill gdm
<Avt3kk> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<slimjimflim> scguy318, i just  rebooted, so idk
<gogeta> it should be aruldy
<scguy318> Avt3kk: are your universe/multiverse repos enabled?
<usr13> d3visi0n: Java plugin for browser ? or what?
<Avt3kk> umm
<d3visi0n> both i'd imagine usr13, im not looking for it
<awake> anyone can help me?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, make sure all checked
<jetscreamer>  auto,users,noexec,ro,umask=022,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0
<scguy318> Avt3kk: then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install .......
<usr13> Avt3kk: apt-cache search sun-java6
<jetscreamer> try that, vfat rw dude
<Jordan_U> awake, You'll never know if you don't ask your question :)
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks jetscreamer
<gogeta> it should be rw by defult
<scguy318> awake: yes and no awake
<scguy318> awake: :P
<fiXXXerMet> I thought so
<gogeta> mine is
<awake> .
<jetscreamer> fiXXXerMet: you might lose the nls=
<awake> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/mcc15c97 please check,
<awake> 3 lines only :P
<pillowpants> Flannel : its still giving me the same complaint
<robert98374> so no recommendations ?
<pillowpants> Flannel : even though i just had xserver-xorg installed
<Jordan_U> pillowpants, What error? What are you trying to do?
<usr13> Avt3kk: sun-java6-bin - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment ?
<pillowpants> get fluxbox to run
<pillowpants> im on ubuntu server edition, dapper
<scguy318> awake: well, I usually get assert errors sometimes when I run GUI apps from term, but what issue are you encountering exactly?
<scguy318> usr13: prob sun-java6-jre tbh
<scguy318> usr13: its in my repo, and its what he/she prob wants
<tsukasa> im trying to compile something and it says i dont have gtk+ installed... what package do i need
<Jordan_U> pillowpants, How are you starting it? From an xterm or startx script?
<gogeta> scguy you can always use the framebuffer for gui apps
<gogeta> those that suport it
<pillowpants> just typing fluxbox
<usr13> pillowpants: why not just use a text based browser?  (Much easier)
<awake> scguy318: I cant start my gnome session, y got back to login again. Only failsafe session works
<Jordan_U> pillowpants, you need to start X first
<pillowpants> usr13: i didnt know there was such a thing
<rico> hey guys. anyone familiar with this error?
<rico>  Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<gogeta> LOL
<Jordan_U> pillowpants, Try xinit or startx
<pillowpants> whats a good text based browser
<gogeta> didnt i just say mc a wile ago
<usr13> pillowpants: lynx
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, that ended up not working
<gogeta> lynx
<pillowpants> oh, i see
<pillowpants> ill give it a go
<usr13> pillowpants: sudo apt-get install lynx
<gogeta> thers even lynx gui
<gogeta> lynx -g
<scguy318> tsukasa: libgtk+2.0-lib or w/e, search Synaptic
<a-stray-cat> okay, my mic works, but when wine starts up any prog it says: ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on AK5370
<usr13> pillowpants: lynx http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ar01s03.html
<scguy318> tsukasa: *dev
<gogeta> gives ya pics
<awake> pillowpants: links its better in my opinion
<a-stray-cat> the AK5370 only has a microphone control in alsa
<gogeta> links
<gogeta> lol
<awake> try it .
<gogeta> it was one of them
<fiXXXerMet> jetscreamer: I have /dev/sde1       /media/sansa    vfat    auto,users,noexec,ro,umask=022,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 0 0 in my /etc/fstab now and I'm getting "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde" when I mount -a
<Curs0r> Jordan_U, this command works install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 but nothing after that
<pillowpants> heh, lynx wasnt installed
<pillowpants> ive suddenly grown more fond of the console
<gogeta> it whont give you java or flashbut it does have a gui mode
<awake> scguy318: Any idea?
<usr13> pillowpants: Why didn't lynx install?
<usr13> pillowpants: What error did you get?
<rabbitnightmare> hello all
<dfcarney> I'm trying to set up proftpd to run an FTP server.  I can connect locally, but when I connect remotely I'm met with the following error after logging in: "bind: address already in use".  Any ideas?
<fiXXXerMet> dfcarney: Something else must be bound to port 21
<rabbitnightmare> I am using pclinuxos and it really isnt all I want does anyone know if ubuntu is better from personal experience?
<pillowpants> usr13: no error, im just saying lynx wasnt installed by default
<usr13> pillowpants: Oh, ok
<slimjimflim> dfcarney, did you have your registrar redirect your domain to your static ip?
<awake> sombody else can help me?
<usr13> awake: What is your question?
<pillowpants> rabbitnightmare : ubuntu has its faults, but i like it over pclinuxos
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: i'm using a dynamic IP address right now, but that shouldn't matter.  like i said, i can connect to my server and log in.  it's only after i login that i get that error.
<Jordan_U> rabbitnightmare, Betteer is subjective
<gregorovius> awake, does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything special?
<pillowpants> rabbitnightmare : i felt it didnt give me enough control over the system
<Jordan_U> rabbitnightmare, So is better :)
<usr13> rabbitnightmare: Linux is linux, the differences are in package management / package managers and configurations of individual applications.
<pillowpants> rabbitnightmare : but to each is own
<rabbitnightmare> my main problem is it doesnt support gnome and they refuse to support it at all and I wanted gnome
<awake> usr13: http://pastebin.com/mcc15c97 I get that error when i try to login into my gnome session. Only failsafe mode works
<sensae> #alsa is rather dead, would anyone here be able to give me help getting my sound working? I know which module I need but a modinfo gives an error
<awake> gregorovius: Nothing extrange i thinks
<slimjimflim> dfcarney, is that all the output you  get when you log in?
<awake> *think
<rabbitnightmare> and you answered me they refused to answer any real questions and refused to admit the os had faults it just kept dieing on me
<scguy318> sensae: what's the error? and have you tried modprobing it?
<gregorovius> awake, https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdm/+bug/121119
<rabbitnightmare> ty so much the community here seems much wider and well more responsive
<rabbitnightmare> that made the decision for me
<scguy318> rabbitnightmare: i looked at their page, and their PCLinuxOS magazine was liek Ubuntu is evill!!1!!1
<scguy318> rabbitnightmare: sounded propagandish, and if they have to do that, they must not be so good
<rabbitnightmare> maybe ubuntu ste
<Dr_Willis> Gee.. PClinuxOS - one distro that ive NEVER been able to get to work right
<rabbitnightmare> it dies like everyday
<sensae> scguy318: The error is cannot find module, and I get the same error with modprobe. I may be going about this the wrong way
<Diablo-D3> magz0r: narf.
<rabbitnightmare> and there is no source code so ./configure breaks things
<awake> gregorovius: Im going to try the empty file "fix"
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: I get a "230 User ... logged in".  Typing something like "ls", I get an error which reads "500 Illegal PORT command", followed by "ftp: bind: Address already in use"
<gregorovius> try and tell us if it worked
<magz0r> herro Diablo-D3
<BaD_CrC> is there a wiki or howto somewhere that explains all the options in the xorg.conf file so i can tweak it out?
<Diablo-D3> BaD_CrC: no, and there shouldnt be either
<rabbitnightmare> awesome
<rabbitnightmare> i like it here i might stay a while
<sensae> scguy318: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel <-- that's my sound card and the appropriate module I need, but I'm not sure how to go about getting ALSA working
<kaChr> with what cmd do i check the pid ?\
<rabbitnightmare> bbl switching distros
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: but it works if i log in via localhost (as opposed to from an external server)
<gregorovius> kaChr, pidof
<fiXXXerMet> jetscreamer: OK - I mounted the device with those options (mount -t vfat -O auto,users,noexec,ro,umask=022,fmask=0333,dmask=0222,uid=1000,gid=1000,nls=utf8 /dev/sde1 /media/sansa) and mount says it's mouted as vfat (rw), but I'm still getting mkdir: cannot create directory `test': Read-only file system
<kaChr> what did i do with pidof?
<kaChr> cuz i typed it and it didnt show me anything
<NeowIkkin> ok.... so whats the real diffrence between ubuntu desktop version and server version
<NeowIkkin> anyone can help?
<gregorovius> pidof <name_of_running_prog>
<LucianIndy> fiXXXerMet: what are you trying to mount
<LucianIndy> usb drive?
<fiXXXerMet> LucianIndy: My Sansa e260R (mp3 player)
<mlalkaka> I'm trying to use NetworkManager on Xubuntu. The NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher programs are running as root, and nm-applet is running as a normal user. I've enabled roaming mode using network-admin on the wireless card. But nm-applet does not show any available networks. However, I know there is an available network because if I use network-admin to manually connect to one (by manually typing in the essid, wep code, e
<mlalkaka> tc). Can anyone help me solve this problem?
<NeowIkkin> ?
<slimjimflim> dfcarney, it sounds like youre getting redirected, but that when you use 'ls' or whatever other command, the fact that you originally called a different domain than you're connected to is messing it up.  i've had the same sort of issue w/ httpd, so i went to my registrar's configuration and not only enabled redirection, but also domain masking. that might help you
<LucianIndy> oh, i know nothing about that that brand
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: hmmm...thanks.  i'll look into that.
<NeowIkkin> anyone can help?
<NeowIkkin> ok.... so whats the real diffrence between ubuntu desktop version and server version
<slimjimflim> dfcarney, and you should also use dyndns.com or a similar site to turn your dynamic ip into a static one
<pillowpants> usr13 : thanks for the help, im going in a better direction now
<LucianIndy> fiXXXerMet: its not ntfs is it
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: already do.
<slimjimflim> hmm
<slimjimflim> well, good luck w/ that it took about 24 hours for my name to get circulated through all the dns servers
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: different kernel, stripped down packages
<slimjimflim> dfcarney ^^
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: oh, the name already resolves...that works perfectly
<scguy318> !hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: it's just that ftp doesn't work
<scguy318> sensae: i think we have a guide to HDA Intel in the wiki
<awake> gregorovius: It didint work :(
<NeowIkkin> so if i want an OS more then just browsing and email and such. should i go for the server version?
<kaChr> how do i install and ftp on a ubuntu server
<sensae> Does anyone else know anything about ALSA and getting a matrix module working?
<sensae> scguy318: Sorry, I didn't see your post
<sensae> I'll take a look
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: thanks for your help.  i'll poke around with it some more.
<slimjimflim> dfcarney idk then, maybe #proftp
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: good idea
<Hilikus> is there a way to specify in fstab to mount a partition only if it is available? its a network partition and i dont want to get errors in case the server is down
<scguy318> sensae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems  for now
<dfcarney> slimjimflim: later.  thanks.
<scguy318> sensae: lemme find the one about the Intel
<slimjimflim> dfcarney np
<weltschmerz> i have no sound on my thinkpad T60, even though it seems to be successfully playing.  i just installed ubuntu on it a few weeks ago.  this happened once and then went away when i fiddled with the volume buttons.  but now nothing seems to help.
<sensae> scguy: I found it, talking about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<NeowIkkin> so if i want an OS more then just browsing and email and such. should i go for the server version?
<scguy318> yep
<weltschmerz> also, my normal system (this one) won't hibernate anymore.  when it resumes it just boots from scratch.
<Avt3kk> how do I install mplayer in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> NeowIkkin the desktop version can do   most of that..  :)
<weltschmerz> just started happening.
<Avt3kk> gives me some error
<gregorovius> sorry, awake, i'm out of ideas
<weltschmerz> Avt3kk sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<Avt3kk> about packages
<sensae> lol I started with the server version, then installed xubuntu, then moved to ubuntu.
<NeowIkkin> all i needed. thanks
<usr13> NeowIkkin: if i want an OS more then just browsing and email and  such. should i go for the server version?
<usr13> NeowIkkin: if you want an OS more then just browsing and email and  such. should you should NOT go for the server version?
<scguy318> usr13: like...hosting?
<Avt3kk> package mplayer isnt available???
<sensae> Right now I have the perfect setup for slowly trying to move over from Windows
<pillowpants> does anyone know a good text based AIM client?
<usr13>  scguy318:  exactly what do you want to do?
<Flannel> pillowpants: centericq
<slimjimflim> sensae, what's holding you back from breaking windows ;)
<sensae> slimjimflim: games
<Avt3kk> Weltschmerz what should I do pachage mplayer isnt available?
<usr13>  scguy318:  Are you wanting to set up a webserver?
<awake> gregorovius: How do i apply this fix http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=90994&action=view ?
<scguy318> usr13: no
<Shadow6363> how would I go about allowing a user to login w/o a password but not autologon on boot?
<sensae> slimjimflim: But I'm using two monitors, with synergy so it acts like a dual monitor setup.
<slimjimflim> sensae, i recently got steam working on wine, but w/ no opengl support [20 fps avg] 
<scguy318> usr13: i think I accidentally directed towards the responder, sry :)
<usr13> Shadow6363: Just use no password.
<usr13> Shadow6363: But it's not good to do that.
<weltschmerz> dear god!  i just booted up my laptop, and sound is mysteriously working again.
<scguy318> slimjimflim: on Wine, its DX -> libs -> OpenGL
<sensae> slimjimflim: Yeah.. when it comes to playing games I don't feel like messing with stuff like wine to get it to work. I just don't keep anything important on the windows system
<Avt3kk> guys?
<weltschmerz> it wasn't working the last several times i used it.
<weltschmerz> UGH!!!
<jetscreamer> fiXXXerMet: so does id say you are 1000 ?
<Shadow6363> usr13: when creating the user, it wont let me use no password
<Avt3kk> package mplayer isnt available
<scguy318> slimjimflim: have you peeked at AppDb?
<Marfi> hey yall, my applications have disapeared. i can see the button, but everything under it is not there. anyone know how to recover it?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: all repos enabled?
<usr13>  Shadow6363:  passwd <usernamehere>
<Avt3kk> yes in synaptic
<Shadow6363> usr13: thanks, shoudl have known that myself
<usr13> Shadow6363: But why do you need to do that?
<scguy318> Avt3kk: weird, it shows up for me, have you searched in Synaptic?
<Avt3kk> no
<slimjimflim> scguy318, i'll keep that in mind (or in .txt) until i have a gui again
<scguy318> sensae: yeah, Wine has a long way to go, through it's made very good strides, and I've gotten some games to run better on Linux
<deviantintegral> i have a server which seems to be kernel panicking on me. What's the best way to ensure that the panic is somehow logged?
<Shadow6363> usr13: mother xdmcp's onto this computer but cant seem to remember any passwords
<Shadow6363> usr13: i dont intend on it being permanent, just a one week solution
<fiXXXerMet> jetscreamer: It's weird.  I can write to the device when I mount it in command line, but if I let ubuntu do it automatically, or if I open the device with nautilus, after mounting it on the command line, it goes read-only
<usr13>  Shadow6363: Use an easy one, like 1234 or asdf
<NeowIkkin> ok
<usr13> Shadow6363: And put sticky note on monitor.
<Avt3kk> this is the error guys:::: http://pastebin.org/3819
<jetscreamer> fiXXXerMet: try mounting it somewhere other than under /media ... like /mnt
<scguy318> deviantintegral: i think the kernel should dump to file usually
<Shadow6363> usr13: passwd <username> still forced a password so yeah, im doing what i used to do and putting a sticky up
<fiXXXerMet> ok
<Avt3kk> I installed VLC does that matter?
<Avt3kk> after I uninstalled totem
<jetscreamer> fiXXXerMet: i 'think' that will stop all the automount gnome stuff
<NeowIkkin> this may sound really silly, but. i understood the server version is alot more package filled. yet the desktop edition is 200 MB's bigger
<NeowIkkin> have i missed something?
<usr13> Shadow6363: Computer users need to learn to use and keep up with passwords
<deviantintegral> scguy318: what file? I thought it just did the screen as it couldn't guarentee that the write didn't corrupt something
<scguy318> Avt3kk: you have any broken packages?
<usr13> Shadow6363: It's not THAT hard.
<jetscreamer> i think it monitors /media kind of things
<scguy318> deviantintegral: im not sure, unfortunately, no expert on the kernel :(
<Avt3kk> scguy I dunno how I find out
<Dr_Willis> NeowIkkin i dont know where ya heard that at.. but it dosent make much sence.
<Shadow6363> usr13: i know
<scguy318> Avt3kk: in Synaptic, press Broken Packages
<usr13> Shadow6363: You can blank it out in /etc/shadow
<Roffelkhoptre> Hey guys, I got a question if anyone is okay with helping me out
<NeowIkkin> Dr_Willis: heard what?
<rockets> !ask | Roffelkhoptre
<ubotu> Roffelkhoptre: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usr13> Shadow6363: just remove all between first : and second :
<deviantintegral> scguy318: apparently lcrash can dump it to swap, but there is no binary module/kernel in apt and I really don't want to have to compile a custom kernel
<Roffelkhoptre> ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> NeowIkkin the desktop install has X and a lot of other stuff...
<usr13> But using no password is a bad idea.
<sensae> scguy318: would you consider it a good or bad idea to use the alsa rc?
<Shadow6363> usr13: just adding -d to passwd does it, i think ill just do the sticky anyways
<Avt3kk> no broken
<Roffelkhoptre> I want to install my Nvidia card, and so I got the package from the website. However, I just started using Ubuntu today, and don't know how to install it.
<FFighter> hello folks
<FFighter> I'm having problems with PHP5 instaled through a2enmod
<scguy318> sensae: the ALSA config file? mm, dunno, could take a shot
<NeowIkkin> so, in other words the server version
<FFighter> it just seems to load the module
<gregorovius> !nvidia | Roffelkhoptre
<Roffelkhoptre> I looked at the online guide on the ubuntu website and didn't find any help
<ubotu> Roffelkhoptre: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Roffelkhoptre> thanks
<FFighter> but does't bind .php extension to the script interpreter
<NeowIkkin> is a stripped ubuntu made JUST for servering?
<usr13> Shadow6363: vim /etc/shadow
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: yes, Ubuntu Server ;)
<weltschmerz> my system won't hibernate suddenly.  it appears to hibernate, but then reboots when i try to "resume"
<sensae> scguy318: No, alsa itself. the hda walkthrough tells me to upgrade alsa from their site directly, and they have rcs
<gregorovius> Roffelkhoptre, by the way, you shouldn't neet to download anything from the nvidia.com site
<NeowIkkin> ah... the world of logic. amazing : ) thanks
<scguy318> sensae: ah, yeah, you can try that
<FFighter> nor add the mime types
<slimjimflim> scguy318, what's AppDb
<gregorovius> need*
<Avt3kk> so what do I do????
<scguy318> sensae: it shouldn't be ultra-deadly
<johoja> hey does anyone know if the xvmc spec supports h.264/mpeg4 ?
<scguy318> slimjimflim: the Wine AppDb is a site where you can get information on application compatibility with Wine, and how to get them working http://appdb.winehq.org
<Avt3kk> force mplayer to install in ubuntu how?????
<slimjimflim> nice
<usr13> Avt3kk: Why won't it install normally?
<extra>  sd
<Avt3kk> http://pastebin.org/3819 see that
<Avt3kk> thats the error I get<<
<NeowIkkin> ehm. ok one more thing. at the moment im using SUSE. and that installations works on 5 cd's(3 cd's if you install the basic packages)
<NeowIkkin> how come this one comes in one iso
<scguy318> Avt3kk: are there any broken packages in Synaptic?
<gregorovius> Avt3kk, do you have universe and multiverse repos activated?
<Avt3kk> no broken packages nooo
<extra> gotta intel 965 graphics, dell 1420, just upgraded to gutsy, now I guess the driver doesn't work
<Avt3kk> yes enabled all of them
<jhonattan> hello some1 from LONDON here?
<Avt3kk> then
<benzs_s> i am from lodnon
<benzs_s> no i don't want to meet up
<benzs_s> :<
<scguy318> jhonattan: I'm not, but what's the question
<jhonattan> hey cool nice to meet u
<jerbear> anyone know of a good tool to monitor wifi signal strength?
<NeowIkkin> ehm. ok one more thing. at the moment im using SUSE. and that installations works on 5 cd's(3 cd's if you install the basic packages)
<NeowIkkin> how come this one comes in one iso
<NeowIkkin> ?
<gogeta> errrrrrrrr
<magz0r> hey all, has anyone tried gutsy beta on an ATI 7xxx chip? I upgraded to it on my Dell inspiron 5100 and X does notwork right
<benzs_s> jhonattan: did you have a question?
<jhonattan> i would know if there is in LONDON any linux center for desemvelops
<extra> Anyone know where I can start to try to get my graphics working again? rather than using the vesa driver?
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: i guess it brings along the entire repo
<gogeta> neowikkin this is not suse
<FFighter> jhonattan, desemvelops??
<Avt3kk> should I try t oinstall kmplayer in ubuntu?
<drizzyt> can anyone tell me why my system crashes everytime, when i enable my 3d graphics card?(if i explain it better to them)
<NeowIkkin> doh... i know. just tring to figure out stuff....
<scguy318> gogeta: hes asking why Ubuntu only needs one CD, whereas SuSE needs 5
<extra> oh, ubuntu+1
<gogeta> oh
<Avt3kk> man im going to make an image first brb
<NeowIkkin> yes. it seems a bit off thats all
<gogeta> ubuntu doesent have unnedded stuff
<gogeta> like all the dev packages etc
<bleubeard> oh really
<NeowIkkin> which are?(dev)
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> stuff to compile
<NeowIkkin> :-P
<danny500> Hello
<gogeta> there is a dvd edtion of ubuntu that has everything
<gogeta> same thing as the suse 5 cd
<NeowIkkin> the question is
<danny500> Will a Intel GMA X3000 run Bryial?
<gregorovius> gogeta, there's a dvd edition
<danny500> Breyl*
<gogeta> suse installes alot of junk
<scguy318> Beryl?
<slimjimflim> scguy318, when starting gdm, i get a message saying that the kernel module version is different from "this" module. i'm assuming that is the most recently installed one.  how can i get both of those versions back to their original default versions?
<gregorovius> but I don't think it has -dev packages
<danny500> ya that
<gogeta> ubuntu install what most people need
<Dr_Willis> danny500 its copiz now in Gutsy. :)
<jhonattan> FFighter YES any for Ubuntu like that
<scguy318> slimjimflim: reinstall nvidia-glx I would imagine
<Dr_Willis> oops compiz
<vegananarchist> does anyone know of any irc chats that help with html?
<NeowIkkin> should i just download the one cd version and just update stuff if need and/or if possible?
<danny500> I'm using Feisty Fawn >_<
<Dr_Willis> NeowIkkin i just use the 1 cd.
<scguy318> Dr_Willis: well, Compiz and Beryl are technically separate
<slimjimflim> *both of those mods, scguy318
<drizzyt> can someone help me with a graphics driver problem
<d-manman> good one dr willis
<gogeta> hes talking suse
<jetscreamer> not anymore
<scguy318> Dr_Willis: Compiz Fusion is the Compiz + Beryl
<gogeta> 1 cd on suse isnt gonna be alot
<jetscreamer> not seperate anymore
<NeowIkkin> lolish
<usr13>  vegananarchist:  sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Roffelkhoptre> My "restricted drivers manager" isn't opening, but says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers," but I need to open this.
<gogeta> its spred over all 5
<jetscreamer> 1cd will be more than enough
<Dr_Willis> Compiz/beryl/whatever-its-called-this-week - needs more Changes to make it even MORE confusing. :)
<jetscreamer> you can build a dvd out of the cd's though
<jetscreamer> the cd .iso's
<jetscreamer> there's a script
<gogeta> rpm based sucks anyways bro
<extra> can people hear me in here?
<extra> check check
<NeowIkkin> yea wow. well. i just had Soldat execute spontainisly
<gogeta> install ubuntu
<gogeta> debs own
<NeowIkkin> this Suse gizmo is annoying
<riotkittie> extra: no, we cannot hear you. :x
<gogeta> hears a good way
<scguy318> extra: nope! :)
<Roffelkhoptre> Can anyone tell my how to open Restricted Drivers Manager when it says it doesn't need to be opened?
<extra> riotkittie: k, thanks, just checking.. thought it was a nick registration thing
<drizzyt> can someone help me with a graphics driver problem
<gogeta> ubuntu comes with basic apps you can dl more
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: if you dont need restricted, you dont, unless I'm missing something?
<gregorovius> Roffelkhoptre, ctrl-f2 - restricted-manager
<Roffelkhoptre> I do, because I am trying to install a card
<gogeta> suse comes with apps compilers source codes server tools
<gogeta> pretty mutch the kition sinl
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: wut card?
<usr13> drizzyt: what is  your problem?
<gogeta> sink
<Roffelkhoptre> Nvidia Geforce 8600
<NeowIkkin> yes....
<slimjimflim> when starting gdm, i get a message saying that the kernel module version is different from "this" module. i'm assuming that is the most recently installed one.  how can i get both of those modules back to their original default versions?
<NeowIkkin> thanks a bunch
<NeowIkkin> thats all for now lads
<jerbear> anyone know of a good tool to monitor wifi signal strength?
<NeowIkkin> ill be annoying ya later.
<Roffelkhoptre> 8600 GT, sorry
<slimjimflim> jerbear kismet
<danny500> lol Will the PNY Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB gfx card that I just ordered run Beryl?
<usr13> jerbear: iwconfig
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: is it on the supported card list? if not, you may have to use Nvidia's binary installer
<Roffelkhoptre> Where is there a supported card list?
<usr13> jerbear: iwconfig - if the wireless card is fully suppported
<scguy318> !nvidia | Roffelkhoptre
<jerbear> slimjimflim, usr13: i need to be able to see realtime info...
<ubotu> Roffelkhoptre: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fowlduck> is gutsy slated to be LTS?
<evilxhwnd> jerbear, knetwork manager
<gogeta> neowtkkin ubuntu also uses compression
<slimjimflim> jerbear kismet
<riotkittie> i need a good usb wifi adapter. if you have one that works with wpa/wpa2 out of the box on 7.04, or isnt a total nightmare to make work, i'd love love love to know brand, model, and revision. if it's an adapter using the ralink, please do not mention it
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: supported cards for the Restricted drivers, Nvidia binary installer should support if that doesnt
<gogeta> so the 1 cd is abought 2 gigs of data
<Dr_Willis> fowlduck i dont think so.. thats the next release.
<riotkittie> as ralink makes me want to cry like its just killed my puppy.
<gogeta> i dont think suse does
<usr13> riotkittie: why do you want a usb wifi adapter?
<Roffelkhoptre> Where do  I find nvidia primary installer? Is that in Add/Remove Programs?
<drizzyt> can anyone help me with a graphics driver issue
<usr13> drizzyt: what is  your problem?
<gogeta> we can try
<Flannel> Roffelkhoptre: System > Restricted Drivers (or something like that)
<riotkittie> usr13: because i would like to connect to my wireless network, maybe :P
<Roffelkhoptre> Flannel: that's not opening for me for some reason.
<scguy318> Flannel: his RDM reports that he doesnt need, prob cuz the restricted doesnt do his card
<usr13> riotkittie: Well, why not a pci card?
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: you get it from their website
<Flannel> Roffelkhoptre: what card?
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: its a binary file
<scguy318> Flanne: he has Nvidia 8600 GT
<riotkittie> usr13: because my slots are currently jam packed with sound, video, and eSATA goodness. sound, video, hard drive > wireless
<NeowIkkin> also
<usr13> riotkittie: or ethernet - wireless bridge
<Roffelkhoptre> scguy: I got a file from the nvidia website: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<riotkittie> usr13: ethernet's not an option
<slimjimflim> usr13, you can put usb on an extension cord, riotkittie
<NeowIkkin> is there like magic place where it explains the wonders of linux step by step?
<scguy318> Roffelkhoptre: in Terminal, you would probably cd to where you dowloaded it, chmod +x NVIDIA*, then sudo ./NVIDIA*
<magz0r> can anyone help me with my bootup problem?
<Roffelkhoptre> ok, brb
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: on an extension cord? what? ><
<Flannel> Roffelkhoptre: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#seealso
<usr13>  riotkittie: pcmcia?
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: the Ubuntu docs I think
<drizzyt> can anyone help me with a graphics driver issue
<slimjimflim> NeowIkkin: tldp.org
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: for shells, theres a ton, just google
<NeowIkkin> thats the point
<britt> i'm missing something, cups has the printer shared, but i cant locate it on any networked computer using Windows or even OS X
<jerbear> does anyone increase the transmit power of their wireless router? is it safe?
<usr13>  riotkittie: This computer has no ethernet port?
<NeowIkkin> i have no idea what shells are
<slimjimflim> NeowIkkin: or "man <someCommand>"
<drizzyt> can anyone help me with a graphics driver problem?
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: a shell is the Terminal program that takes in input and commands
<britt> jerbear: actually, Ive seen the signal actually get worse. It *IS* louder, but more staticy
<usr13> riotkittie: Does this computer you are working on have an ethernet port?
<scguy318> Neowlkkin: there's more power to it than crappy Windows CLI
<Kr0ntab> !ask
<riotkittie> usr13: this computer does have an ethernet port...
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, if you use usb, you can put it on usb extension cord(s), and take it out a window or whatever for a better signal
<NeowIkkin> scguy318:  exactly! thats why i wanna find out
<riotkittie> but i can't [won't]  go wired.
<usr13>  riotkittie: Then use an ethernet / wireless bridge.
<jerbear> britt: i'm getting about 88% signal... is it worth pursuing?
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: i don't need a better signal
<NeowIkkin> but the TLDP.org seems to sufice.
<dwaren> my laptop's screen is 1024x768. I want it to be at 1280x1024 when it's docked and using my external 17" monitor. how do i do this?
<NeowIkkin> again guys. you rock thanks.
<riotkittie> usr13: that would require a cable running into my ethernet port, right?
<scguy318> dwaren: probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh, after you backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usr13> riotkittie: Yes.
<eck> jerbear: i think about 50% signal is considered full strength
<riotkittie> usr13: not happening.
<usr13> riotkittie: Why not?
<jerbear> eck: say what? are you kidding?
<dwaren> scguy318, thanks, but what exactly does 'phigh' do?
<marx2k>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eck> jerbear: that's the amount of signal the protocol needs to operate at full speed
<marx2k> dwaren: just reconfigures the very basics
<eck> you don't need 100% strenth to max out a wifi connection
<marx2k> video card...
<scguy318> dwaren: what markx2k said tbh
<dwaren> ok, I'll try it, thanks scguy318 and marx2k
<usr13> riotkittie: Why would  you not want a network cable plugged into the eithernet port?
<jerbear> eck: so 88% is not worth pursuing?
<ramzzz> my usb flash drive is not being detected.  any clues?  it's a 2gb UltraProducts
<riotkittie> usr13: because i dont have an extra cable. and my current setup would not allow for it anyway.  and if it did, i would not be inquiring about wireless usb, as i'd have the ability to use wired internet, and have no need :P
<drizzyt> can someone please help me with an nvidia driver issue?
<marx2k> ramzz: look at the debug info by running dmesg
<eck> jerbear: i don't think so... if you're concerned you should test how much throughput you can get
<marx2k> see what it says when you plug it in
<usr13> riotkittie: You are not listening!
<jerbear> eck: how would i do that?
<slimjimflim> http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=2457 riotkittie
<usr13> riotkittie: your best option is a BRIDGE
<usr13> riotkittie: it is the easiest / best / most reliable way to connect to your wireless network.
<marx2k> Hm... looks like NetBeans doesn't play nicely with Compiz
<riotkittie> errrr.  :|
<kjp> sigh. nvidia drivers are such a pain. hdtv out works, but everything is blue
<TheSkorm> marx2k:  You mum doesnt play nicly with compiz
<eck> jerbear: i don't know... do you know C? you can try ftping some files around your home netwrok, but that could be disk bound
<TheSkorm> *your
<usr13> riotkittie: Do you understand what I am saying?  (wireless bridge)?
<marx2k> TheSkorm: ... ok....
<marx2k> ?
<drizzyt> can someone tell me how to find the device PCI id of a video card?
<marx2k> drizzyt: type "lspci"
<sandesh> how to run java files in ubuntu.. . wht is the java compiler in ubuntu
<riotkittie> usr13: uhm. no. not really. and even if i did, i don't think i'd see the point. no offense to you.
<riotkittie> let me elaborate.
<usr13>  riotkittie Ethernet-to-wireless bridge is your best option.
<marx2k> sorry drizz, I cant msg... "lspci | grep VGA"
<usr13> riotkittie: yes, please elaborate.
<sandesh> how to run java files in ubuntu. i am beginer of java . .i hv written hello wordl program in java.. which is the compiler . .for java. .
<ramzzz> marx2k: ran it.  tons of info.  i have 4 USB ports.  one has my mouse, which works fine.  it also found a 'fly-drive' - guessing that's it.  what now?
<dwaren> marx2k scguy318, I did it but the new resolution that i added in the menu isn't appearing in system->preferences->screen resolution
<usr13> riotkittie: Actually, I think it is I that needs to elaborate.
<marx2k> ramzz: I dont know... but at least you know its recognizing it... does it say wether it mounts it to /dev/xxx?
<riotkittie> usr13: please do.
<sigger_> whats the command line command for checking what programs are listing to ports?
<marx2k> dwaren: did you restart X?
<riotkittie> usr13: and my apologies as i am fairly clueless about all things networking related :P
<usr13>  riotkittie Ethernet-to-wireless bridge connects directly to a single device via an Ethernet port, and then provides a wireless connection to an access point.
<marx2k> sigger: netstat
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, i think the ralinks are supported, what chipset do you have?
<magzilla> has anyone had trouble upgrading from feisty to gutsy beta... i did and X is not working right
<sigger_> thansk marx2k
<dwaren> marx2k, i just did, thanks.
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, did you check the hardware compatibility list?
<marx2k> drizzyt: , theres your answer :) Youre at PCI address 1:00:00
<scguy318> dwaren: mm, you might want to tweak horiz/refresh values in xorg.conf, edit as root of course
<sandesh> how to run java programs in ubuntu..
<scguy318> dwaren: and im rly tired and want to go so
<dwaren> marx2k, what exactly is supposed to happen when I undock the laptop?
<scguy318> sandesh: sun-java6-jre
<scguy318> sandesh: and java
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: yea, it is supported, and i picked it from the list. it works, i just cant it to work with wpa2, which i really need
<scguy318> night all dead tired
<usr13> riotkittie: It is a small device that will sit on  your desk next to the PC.  It is called a "wireless bridge" (for short).
<marx2k> dwaren: Im not really sure what your question means
<Shadow6363> hmm, if i have an external drive that is being automounted, how do i set the permissions for it?
<Scoreed> Installing Ubuntu Now - 34% of Base System
<Poul|Raider> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/camlrunm: double free or corruption (out): 0x08083000 ***  is that bad?
<marx2k> drizzyt: what do you mean?
<usr13> riotkittie: several companies sell them, e.g. D-Link, Linksys, netgear, etc.
<eck> Poul|Raider: it means the author of the program made a mistake
<Poul|Raider> hey eck, that would be me :D
<Smartmonkey> Would this be the right place to ask a question about a firewall script?
<eck> Poul|Raider: fix your code :-P
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, hmm, does the list mention protocols supported such as wpa2?
<marx2k> drizzyt: , that looks fine... mine is: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 XT]  (rev a1)
<Poul|Raider> but eck, well i got an idea of what cause it but i dont realy know for sure what the error means :))
<sandesh> thanks scguy
<marx2k> whats the supported list youre looking at, drizzyt ?
<Smartmonkey> Would this be the right place to ask a question about a firewall script?
<usr13> riotkittie: For example, D-Link offers an 802.11b compatible Ethernet-to-wireless bridge, model number DWL-810
<ramzzz> marx2k: it's mounting placement isn't listed.  the port works with other flash drives, though.
<Scoreed> (6)
<marx2k> ramzzz: Youd really have to google on that brand of drivem sorry
<eck> Poul|Raider: in means your program called free(3) on already-freed memory
<riotkittie> usr13: i still don't see the point of having a wireless bridge. and even if i did, i have no desire to spend money
<slimjimflim> smartmonkey, not if fieldy is around :)
<ramzzz> marx2k: cool thank you!
<eck> Poul|Raider: i'm not sure what that means if you're not coding in c/c++ though
<Scoreed> 70%
<Smartmonkey> not sure that is but I don't think i see him  ;)
<Smartmonkey> ^who
<marx2k> Oh...Drizz, I see what youre saying... the PCI ID on that list is different from what youre seeing from LSPCI... the info in LSPCI is the address of where it is on your motherboard
<slimjimflim> smartmonkey, one of the ops, he especially doesn't like people talking about coding in here
<marx2k> PCI slot 1 on yours, apparently
<sensae> bah, the hda intel article didn't help
<marx2k> mine is on slot 3
<Poul|Raider> eck, its a parser written in sml(dont realy have to care about free of memory) but the error comes from memory issues, as i was just want to see the time of it, so gave it a 80mb txt file and well then the error came
<marx2k> drizzyt: well, what are you trying to do?
<slimjimflim> smartmonkey, i wouldn't worry though
<Smartmonkey> i have a vendor who built a firewall for us.. i've been asked to increase the timeout to 1 ip.. and I don't want to go to the vendor..
<eck> Poul|Raider: i guess you should take it up with the sml folks then
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: the ubuntu wiki mentions my device and whoever tested it mentioned at least wpa but that goes back to breezy. i'm supposed to be able to get wpa2 going with the rt2x00 drivers but i have yet to succeed with a compile
<riotkittie> which is why i'm looking for a new device
<Poul|Raider> ye eck, not sure it means much as it should not parse over 20mb files and works fine for that
<marx2k> drizzyt: I would suggest first trying just the restricted drivers on ubuntu before using NVidia's binary drivers
<slimjimflim> smartmonkey, can you pastebin it?
<magzilla> has anyone had trouble upgrading from feisty to gutsy beta... i did and X is not working right
<riotkittie> This is a desktop, and as such, doesn't really neeeeed to be wired. On the other hand, I'm running a FON hotspot, and can only go wired if i kill my router
<usr13>  riotkittie: USB wireless adapters cost money too, don't they?
<Smartmonkey> umm possibly
<marx2k> drizzyt: Hm... I'd say try the binary drivers then but expect to have to recompile them with every kernel upgrade
<jerbear> my wireless network is 802.11g, and my throughput tests are showing ~18Mbps.... is that typical?
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, what's "fon"
<Wooderson> i need some help for some reason i cant listen to my songs
<Scoreed> ubuntu is stuck of 83% - Installing The Kernal
<marx2k> drizzyt: , before you do that though
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: www.fon.com    ...  i'm sharing my wifi with the masses :P
<mage__> exec <command> closes the shell after command runs, how do I just run the command?
<dwaren> I got this completely sweet KVM switch, works perfectly with two ubuntu machines
<jerbear> dwaren: what kind?
<dwaren> jerbear, a belkin 'flip'
<marx2k> have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<riotkittie> my laptop's wifi card works flawlesssssly, but my laptop sucks :|
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, oic, and they require wpa2?
<Scoreed> ubuntu is stuck of 83% - Installing The Kernal
<marx2k> drizzyt: , the latest drivers from nvidia should work with your card
<jerbear> dwaren: dvi or vga?
<dwaren> it's got an external button thing, usb, audio
<dwaren> jerbear, vga
<Scoreed> dw solved it
<usr13> riotkittie: http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?query=Wireless+bridge&MfcISAPICommand=GetResult&ht=1&ebaytag1=ebayreg&srchdesc=n&maxRecordsReturned=300&maxRecordsPerPage=50&SortProperty=MetaEndSort
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: no, they dont require wpa2, but given the fact that i live in a building with eight other units, and will randomly have other people using my public connection, i'd like to be able to use a personal network with the highest available security
<garette> hi all can anyone tell me how do i reamove the orange back ground that come just before gdm loads its them
<marx2k> drizzyt: have you tried installing nvidia-glx-new?
<Wooderson> is theres a problem with ubuntu audio or something?
<marx2k> drizzyt: do what
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, so you're sharing your wireless, but you don't want anyone else to use it? how does that work exactly?
<riotkittie> usr13: i don't want a bridge.
<nickrud> garette: I think that's set by system->admin->login manager, on the second tab
<_daniel_> e.net
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: i have two networks. one public, one private.
* slimjimflim gets it
<garette> nickrud, no i didn't find anything like that there
<marx2k> it might be just installing nvidia-glx
<riotkittie> usr13: i do not want a network bridge
<Scoreed> does anyone know is uTorrent works on Ubuntu 7.04?
<nickrud> Wooderson: not really, but some people have issues with their cards
<usr13> riotkittie: Ok.
<usr13> I heard you the first time.
<Dr_Willis> Scoreed ive used wine and utorrent befor.
<Scoreed> ok
<Wooderson> i dont have a card
<Scoreed> thanks
<riotkittie> that was odd because i didnt type it a second time. though i did see it show. hm.
<Wooderson> and it was working fine like 2 hrs ago...
<nickrud> garette: the local tab, there's a button for background color just below the theme selector
<Dr_Willis> Scoreed thers otther native torrent clients that are very good.
<Scoreed> ok i am just installing ubuntu now
<garette> nickrud,hehe
<jerbear> Scoreed: you should check out deluge
<marx2k> drizzyt: when you do that, you also might want to run nvidia-xconfig
<garette> nickrud, thanks
<garette> nickrud, dude :D
<Scoreed> ok i will google it
<marx2k> drizzy, I say try it
<usr13> riotkittie: What kind of internet connection do you have?
<nickrud> garette: lol, if it was a snake you'd have holes in your skin :)
<usr13> DSL?
<riotkittie> usr13: cable
<garette> :P
<marx2k> drizzyt: comes with the installation I believe
<jerbear> !ts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, i think this will lead you in the right direction www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-498743.html
<usr13> riotkittie: is this a desktop you are trying to connect to it?
<Scoreed> should ubuntu install (alternate) stay on Select and Install Software 1% - Configuring Language-pack-en-base?
<garette> !ubotu good morning :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good morning :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> drizzyt: yes, but Im trying to remember what options to run with it... hanf on
<marx2k> reading the man file...
<usr13> riotkittie: to your wireless AP.?
* garette says bye to all ;)
<Ardin> mk, just a very quick question. Every time i try and install ubuntu, or kubuntu, i get to the partition part, and it just hangs. not the whole system, but the installer. could it be because of my ntfs partitions?
<Scoreed> dw fianally moved after 15 minutes
<marx2k> doubt it
<usr13> riotkittie: DO you have another PC in that same room that is connected via wireless connection?  If so, you can just bridge the connection to the other one with crossover.
<Dr_Willis> Ardin use gparted on live cd and manually resize the ntfs, leaving part of the disk unallocated.
<Dr_Willis> Ardin and see if it still happens.
<riotkittie> my ap's connected to my modem.
<riotkittie> and no, the other box is wired, via usb.
<marx2k> drizzyt: honestly, I install my nvidia drivers with Envy so Im not really an expert on all that :)
<usr13> riotkittie: and not in the same room?
<Jamesinator> How do I (from a terminal) update from Feisty 7.04 Server to Gutsy 7.10 Server Beta?
<Ardin> uh... why would i mess with my partitons... that seems like a bad idea...
<marx2k> Jamesinator: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: that's a thread with two posts by the same person that hasnt been touched since... july :P
<volantares> hi
<Ardin> it works FINE with slackware. could i just disconnect the drive?
<Dr_Willis> Ardin if you are Installing Ubuntu.. it WILL mess with the partitions..
<Jamesinator> marx2k: Doesn't work, already updated my package lists and tried that
<riotkittie> it's in the same room. but my husband doesn't want it anything but wired.
<Dr_Willis> Ardin you are isntalling to a 2nd hd?  hmmm.. that IS od.
<Ardin> NO
<marx2k> drizzyt: yeah then last thing is just try the binary driver bro :)
<Ardin> i'm installing over it, i want it gone.
<slimjimflim> usr13, if she did a bridge, the network between those 2 computers would still not be secured by wpa2
<Ardin> ... why will it mess with my partitions? i dont want it resizing anything other than /dev/hda
<nickrud> Jamesinator: what happened? that's how I did my upgrade
<Ardin> and even then i dont want it messing with much. io'
<Ardin> ergs. i got my partitions the way i want, i think
<Jamesinator> nickrud: I don't have the lines for the Gutsy repositories, and just doing an update and dist-upgrade doesn't seem to add them
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, oops
<Dr_Willis> Ardin now ya got me all confused. :)    I am saying 'manually resize' whatever it is you want resized. to see if theres any errors/other messages.
<arooni> how long would it take to install compiz-fusion on top of feisty (  i already have beryl working) .............  or should i just wait for gutsy to come out?
<usr13> slimjimflim: But it's behind a firewall, so why does it make a difference.
<nickrud> Jamesinator: no, you have to change the sources.list manually with the command line tools
<Ardin> fuck it, i'll just disconnect all drives other than /dev/hda and copy my home directory away. then i'll edit the fstab file
<Ardin> ubuntu has a /etc/fstab RIGHT?
<riotkittie> Ardin: try the alternate CD?  are you using an external drive?
<volantares> er.. yes
<MasterShrek> yea Ardin
<marx2k> nvidia-settings                                  - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<Ardin> no, no external drives
<riotkittie> Ardin: of course it does
<Ardin> good, then i'll mess with it that way
<Jamesinator> nickrud: If I knew how to do that, wouldn't it defeat the purpose of asking here?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Ardin
<ubotu> Ardin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<marx2k> drizzyt: no problem :D
<nickrud> Jamesinator: comment out the 3rd party repos, and change all references to fiesty to gutsy.
<marx2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jamesinator> nickrud: Ok, thanks, just a sec
<Ardin> wow.. uh.. ok, i realized it right as i typed it, theres no need to 'scold me' in public like that
<marx2k> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nickrud> Jamesinator: then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<volantares> you weren't scolded
<Dr_Willis> To the 'naughty chair' !  :)
<riotkittie> i wish i hadnt given my switch away :|
<usr13> riotkittie: If it connects to the AP via ethernet cable, it would be more secure than wireless.  Right?
<Ardin> by the way, if you want to keep out swearing, i do believe that theres a channel mode you can set to bleep that stuff out.
<extra> what should I reinstall to get ubuntu to stop using the vesa driver and use my gma 965 driver instead?
<Ardin> hmm, maybe not on hyperion
* Dr_Willis hasent seen a +nocussing on Irc mode. :)
<Ardin> bullcrap
<marx2k> Does anyone else have issues with Atheros wireless chips randomly disconnect/reconnecting to the router?
<Ardin> Dr_Willis: its mode +G on unrealircd
<Ardin> i know that for a fact.
<Dr_Willis> if you say so..  cant say that ive ever seen it used.
<marx2k> extra: whats gma?
<Dr_Willis> then again. not sure what ircd freenode uses.
<volantares> good morning america
<marx2k> hah
<Ardin> i do, it uses hyperion
* nickrud finds the idea of a machine doing censoring rather chilling
<Dr_Willis> nickrud :)
<Ardin> * heinlein.freenode.net hyperion-1.0.2b
<_fred> I never get the latest version of almost any software in with apt. When will this be fixed?
<riotkittie> usr13: yes, i suppose it is. on the other hand, i believe that i've pointed out that wired's not an option.
<marx2k> fred: there are bleeding edge repositories available but really why would you want  it?
<nickrud> _fred: ubuntu will always lag behind, anywhere from 2 to 8 months
<Dr_Willis> _fred thats what a 6mo release cycle is about.
<slimjimflim> _fred that's normal for packages, you can always compile the lastest version from source
<Dr_Willis> every 6 mo - all the stuff gets updated.. and soon gets out dated.  and it continues.
<usr13>  riotkittie: Why, No more ports? or logistics or???
<Ardin> theres a ntfs-3g package right?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-3g
<Smartmonkey> slimjimflim, did you get my pm
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<marx2k> ardin: yep
<Dr_Willis> yes. :)
<Ardin> mk
<Lnknpk04> having problems reading a burned data dvd+r on my laptop w/ feisty
<^Ocean^> n #ubuntu+1
<Lnknpk04> doesn't mount the dvd
<Ardin> wow, this channel has too many triggers
<_fred> but is it safe to overwrite from source?
<Lnknpk04> any ideas?
<_fred> won't the database be currupted?
<marx2k> Ardin: "aptitude search ntfs"
<Ardin> marx2k: i'd love to, if i had it installed yet
<eck> _fred: it's safe, because you'll install the compiled binary into /usr/local
<marx2k> you dont have linux installed?
<nickrud> _fred: install it to /usr/local, that's where self-compiled stuff should go. Database is untouched that way
<Ardin> i'm working on burning the dvd
<Dr_Willis> _fred id suggest just compilng stuff as a user. and putting the new versions in their own home dir.
<marx2k> oh ok :)
<Ardin> afhjghds AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh
<Wooderson> how do i get my DSP400 Headset to work with linux?
<slimjimflim> _fred you should apt-get remove anything that you want to install from source if it's already on the system
<Ardin> marx2k: UBUNTU IS NOT THE ONLY FLAVOR OF LINUX
<_fred> nickrud: thanks :)
<volantares> !ohmy | volantares
<Ardin> right now i'm on slackware.
<timsom> hello,it there anyone know how to install the linux from local hard disk ,I use the SCSI
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<riotkittie> usr13: because that would involve killing my hotspot & violating the terms of a contract, or spending money on things i dont really want to buy
<Lnknpk04> cant read data dvd+r on a inspiron 1000 combo cd/dvd.  any ideas?
<MasterShrek> so virtualbox doesnt use kvm?
<usr13> riotkittie: You are connected via hotspot?
<statictonic> Anyone in here have some experience with copying DVD movies in linux, I've tried k9copy and dvd::rip, but both seem to crash on me when I have it read the dvd, i've tried multiple different movies with it as well...
<riotkittie> usr13: yes
<marx2k> kvm?
<Scoreed> yay 23%
<MasterShrek> statictonic, have you ran the programs in a terminal so you can see what happens when they crash?
<Wooderson> !dsp400
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsp400 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timsom> when i install the linux,it says that can,t from the ISO file ,but I have the ISO file in my local hard disk
<MasterShrek> marx2k, kernel-based virtual machine
<marx2k> Gutsy seems to not play well with VirtualBox just yet
<Wooderson> !dsp400 headset driver
<statictonic> yep, on k9 libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 3 (VTS_03_0.IFO).
<usr13> riotkittie: I thought you said that your internet connection was via cable.
<statictonic> gets that for a bunch of different ifos
<MasterShrek> marx2k, whys that? it runs fine on mine except i cant get virtualbox-modules package
<marx2k> MasterShrek: at every boot it keeps crashing that new panel search applet
<usr13> and you have a wireless AP connected to the cable modem.  RIght?  So why not use wired port on the AP?
<MasterShrek> marx2k, that strigi thing?
<marx2k> um... whatever that little applet is that appears on the top/right on the screen
<marx2k> the string input thing, yeah
<usr13> riotkittie: When you say "hotspot" you are talking about your Wireless Router,  Right?
<MasterShrek> marx2k, gnome or kde? im using kde, doesnt seem to effect anything
<marx2k> gnome
<extra> marx2k: it's the intel integrated graphics chip, the new one, that comes with the dell 1420 (dellbuntu)
<riotkittie> usr13: oh. the question as phrased led me to believe you were asking what type of connection i had, not what method i was using to connect to that connection
<riotkittie> usr13: yea
<marx2k> extra: Oh! Hm, wouldnt know...
<extra> marx2k: crapola
<Lnknpk04> cant read data dvd+r on a inspiron 1000 combo cd/dvd.  searched around for known problems w/ the drive and ubuntu but found no info.  Can anyone assist?
<usr13> Ok, the wireless router (or as some call it, "wireless AP"), more than likely has ethernet ports, right?
<marx2k> MasterShrek: I figured it was just beta release funkiness... I installed it to recompile the kernel on but decided to run Fiesty in VBox for kernel recompiling
<alanapost> hi #ubuntu i am having some problems with my laptop's cdrom after feisty issues, wondering if anyone is familiar with related bugs/troubleshooting? ):
<marx2k> extra: Shouldnt dell offer support on that? Or Intel?
<usr13> riotkittie: Or, ... was the Wireless Router provided by the cable company?
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 for a start.. that diive CAN read DVD+r's ?    (dont ask how i wasted 3 hrs one day) :)
<marx2k> alanapost:  what kind of bugs?
<MasterShrek> ic marx2k, im dont think im going to use vbox anyways, my command line kvm commands run just fine, ive never seen xp run this well lol
<usr13> riotkittie: and if it was provided by the cable company, it may only have one ethernet port?
<Lnknpk04> lol.  Yes.  Its my wifes and it read them when it ran XP
<alanapost> @marx2k: Bug #94119, first reported on 2007-03-20  by  Jaidee CDROM drive no longer working, unable to mount.
<coreymanshack> how do I remove everything from sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, ok, checkout madwifi.org
<coreymanshack> i want to do a clean install of that
<riotkittie> usr13: the router was provided by FON, and it has a single port
<MasterShrek> corenominal, sudo apt-get remove
<usr13> riotkittie: Oh, I see....
<nickrud> coreymanshack: sudo aptitude reinstall <packages>
<extra> marx2k: eh, I don't think so.. I thought that was part of the deal, dell won't do software side stuff for ubuntu.. I'll check the site though
<marx2k> Master: its between VBox and VMWare Server for me... and I am liking VirtualBox a LOT better... especially since it doesnt seem to be taking up lots of processing running idle modules in the background like VMWare
<Lnknpk04> Dr_Willis, that being said.  what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 Just checking. :)   ive heard that burning the .iso to cd at 1x speed can help. YOu are burning them right? windows can read them? whats on teh disks from windows? a single.iso file? if so =  You are burning them wrong. :)
<usr13> riotkittie: "FON" is the cable company?
<slimjimflim> usr13, that's the wifi-sharing program
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 you dont want to know the # of times ive seen peopelk drag/drop .iso files to a cd under windows...
<Lnknpk04> its data that i burned off of my windows computer (research papers, etc).  Reads fine in windows
<riotkittie> no. teh cable company is roadrunner.
* nickrud had to explain over the phone how to write an iso today ... I needed a drink afterwards
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 so how are you.. burning the .iso to the cd ?
<Lnknpk04> Dr_Willis, newbie to linux, not computers ;-P
<marx2k> nickrud: install k3b, hit start... gimmie a drink too :D
<Lnknpk04> Dr_Willis, using Nero 7 on the xp machine
<MasterShrek> marx2k, thats why i dont use vmware, but qemu using kvm i think is even better, but i dont know for sure if vbox can make use of kvm, if it can, i would probably go to it
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 you dont want to know the   times ive heard that also.. :)
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, what's your mount command
<nickrud> marx2k: windows, so he could install 7.04.
<marx2k> MasterShrek: can QEmu run all sorts of OSes?
<coreymanshack> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Wooderson> how do i create a text file?
<coreymanshack> it fails every time
<marx2k> nickrud: did you have to explain installation of nero or something?
<usr13> riotkittie: Is this what your talking about:  http://www.fon.com/en/info/whatsFon ? (This is the first I've heard of "FON").
<coreymanshack> how do i force it to quit that.
<MasterShrek> marx2k, omg yea, it can emulate a ppc or a sparc, just about anything
<nickrud> coreymanshack: do exactly that in  a terminal
<Dr_Willis> Lnknpk04 ok. :)   check the md5 sum also befor burning.. try the iso in vmware.. perhaps as a test...   try 1x burn speed.. all i can suggest...
<riotkittie> usr13: yes
<coreymanshack> nickrud it fails every time
<Lnknpk04> Dr_Willis, just dragging and dropping the doc files into the data dvd creator in Nero.  No iso
<nickrud> marx2k: had him get infrarecorder
<marx2k> wtf.. why
<MasterShrek> marx2k, but ive heard vbox is built off of qemu, i dont know if thats tru or not, but what ive heard
<nickrud> coreymanshack: could you paste the complete error from   sudo dpkg --configure -a   on a pastebin
<coreymanshack> ok
<nickrud> marx2k: works, gpl
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, should be something like `sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom`
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, what do you mean by mount command?  What should i try in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, let me try that
<alanapost> anyone: should i try a non-cd reinstall to try and get my cdrom working & mounting? and if so, what's the recommended non-cd install method
<marx2k> Ive had few, if any, issues with VBox.. only some basic install lameness... it creates a group that you have to add yourself to
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, do `ls /dev` first and find your cd device
<usr13> riotkittie: "FON" is software, right?  SO what kind of AP do you have?
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, it's probably cdrom or cdrom0
<Smartmonkey> I need to increase timeout for 1 ip in my firewall script.. anyone have any advice for me?
<Wooderson> How do i get permissions to the folder etc/mod.probe??????
<coreymanshack> nickrud, 1 sec i may have fixed it
<MasterShrek> marx2k, qemu doesnt have a nice gui to set things up tho, u have to look at a config file and use commands, i make a script but yea
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, thats weird.  that worked after it gave me mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Lnknpk04>  as an error
<bruenig> um cdrom and cdrom0 if they exist at all are always symlinks
<jxxxt> I just tried installing Fiesty the checkdisc was ok but when I got to partition it froze my machine all partition options do the same thing.. freeze the machine any help please??
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, why wouldn't it auto mount?
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, there you go, now you can access your cdrom
<marx2k> MasterShrek: when you make a qemu image, does it option to break it up into xGB chunks or is it one huge image file?
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, appreciate it.  any way for me to get that little guy to auto mount in the future
<riotkittie> usr13: no. wireless routers would be hardware, i believe.
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, it's probably on your desktop, or you can say `ls /media/cdrom`
<MasterShrek> marx2k, i dont see any options to do that, never thought of that
<riotkittie> and i dont see why my ap matters. no offense, but  it has nothing to do with my original question.
<usr13> riotkittie: Then what is the device that is transmitting the wireless signal?
<Wooderson> Can someone help me?????
<Lnknpk04> slimjimflim, wasn't showing up on the desktop.  Thats what clued me in.  That and the fact that I couldn't open it up in Computer
<coreymanshack> wooderson with what
<MasterShrek> Wooderson, why do you want permissions to that?
<nickrud> Wooderson: you would use gksudo to get write permissions
<slimjimflim> wodderson, don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<Wooderson> it says i dont have permissions to folder /etc/mod.probe
<nickrud> Wooderson: found a fix for your sound?
<MasterShrek> he already did
<slimjimflim> wodderson, nm
<Wooderson> yes nick i did
<marx2k> MasterShrek: I didnt think of it either until I reaized my VBox image is on a Fat32 drive and it's incrementally grown with a 10gig max allowance... so now...what was Fat32's size limit again?
<riotkittie> usr13: i'm not sure what it is exactly. a rebranded something or other.
<marx2k> (file size limit)
<usr13> riotkittie: it just a wireless card in your computer?
<MasterShrek> 4gigs marx2k
<marx2k> Yeah...
<marx2k> so that might be an issue soon
<Wooderson> im trying to do this...
<MasterShrek> yea probably lol
<nickrud> Wooderson: in a terminal, gksudo gedit   will get you write permissions
<slimjimflim> wooderson, nm
<Wooderson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlantronicsUSBHeadsetControls
<MasterShrek> mines ext3 so no worries
<marx2k> See, VMWare breaks it up into 2gb chunks so...
<riotkittie> i have a usb wifi adapter.
<slimjimflim> Lnknpk04, google:automount
<usr13> riotkittie: What exactly is plugged into the cable modem?
<marx2k> Master: yeah, I put it on an external drive that's also read by Windows boxes at school so... :)
<MasterShrek> yea marx2k but you can make another virtual drive and install programs and stuff on that, kinda ugly but it would work
<alanapost> is there at least any utility application that can help me diagnose the problem with my cdrom displaying under device manager but not loading any data
<marx2k> MasterShrek: Ill probably just end doing that
<coreymanshack> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39231/
<MasterShrek> Alan, is it mounting?
<riotkittie> usr13: a usb cord leading to the other box, and the wireless router
<MasterShrek> alanapost**
<timsom> is there somebody can help?thank you
<slimjimflim> alanapost, have you tried mount?
<jxxxt> I just tried installing Fiesty the checkdisc was ok but when I got to partition it froze my machine all partition options do the same thing.. freeze the machine any help please??
<MasterShrek> !ask | timsom
<ubotu> timsom: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alanapost> not sure what specific mount command to use..? i thought if it showed up under my hardware devices it was 'mounted'
<Scoreed> what is libsoup2.2-8
<MasterShrek> alanapost, try this: sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<alanapost> k
<coreymanshack> nickrud you there?
<Wooderson> ok im confused..
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yeah, reading the Readme
<coreymanshack> oh ok thx nickrud
<usr13> riotkittie: So the wireless router is plugged into the cable modem?  Is that correct?
<Wooderson> i want full access to my computer...
<Wooderson> how can i become root?
<riotkittie> usr13: yes.
<marx2k> Scoreed:
<MasterShrek> Wooderson, thats not a good idea
<marx2k> libsoup2.2-8                                     - an HTTP library implementation in C -- Shared library
<MasterShrek> !root | Wooderson
<ubotu> Wooderson: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slimjimflim> wooderson, sudo <some command> is safer than changing users
<usr13> riotkittie: What kind of wireless router is it?  Linksys or D-link or Belkin or...?
<Wooderson> but it wont let me paste the file in the folder
<Wooderson> it says you dont have permissons
<MasterShrek> Wooderson, use the terminal and sudo
<coreymanshack> sudo nautilus
<nickrud> coreymanshack: did you try to delete the /etc/mysql directory by any chance?
<MasterShrek> that works too
<Wooderson> well i want full access to my own freaking computer
<coreymanshack> wooderson sudo nautilus
<alanapost> @MasterShrek: after sudo mount /media/cdrom0 (and putting in password) terminal is now hanging
<jxxxt> do I need go ask about install probs some place else??
<slimjimflim> mastershrek that's funny (ubotu)
<coreymanshack> nickrud actually yes.
<coreymanshack> nickrud and i think that screwed it
<MasterShrek> Wooderson, i promise you will cause yourself more problems lol
<riotkittie> usr13: i have no idea. fon bought them from some company and rebranded them
<nickrud> Wooderson: you do, but some sections are protected,
<nickrud> !sudo > Wooderson read this about getting permissions for system areas
<Wooderson> ok corey your the man
<riotkittie> but i dont understand why my router is relevant.
<timsom> ok ,i have buy a new  SCSI hard pan.I want to install the ubuntu from the local hard pan,but when the install say that it can find the ISO file from the local hard.
<MasterShrek> alanapost, is your drive spinning up at all?
<Wooderson> thank you corey
<alanapost> having access to the whole OS is like having access to your own central nervous system. i mean why bothers
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yup. A sec
<coreymanshack> your welcome wooderson
<usr13> riotkittie: If you plug an ethernet cable into one of the ethernet ports of the Wireless Router, you will be operating independly from the wireless network.
<Smartmonkey> I need to increase timeout for 1 ip in my firewall script.. it was written by a vendor whom I do not want to use anymore.. any one?
<timsom> but ,when i use the IDE hard ,it can be done
<timsom> what is the problem
<alanapost> @MasterShrek: yeah, it spins on system restart and spins when a disc is inserted, but the disc never shows up and i can't boot from cd
<slimjimflim> alanapost maybe `sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom`
<slimjimflim> alanapost or cdrom0
<riotkittie> usr13: we've already covered the fact that there is but one port on the router
<MasterShrek> alanapost, have you tried with a different disc? to boot off it you probably need to set in your bios
<alanapost> ok slimjimflim trying now
<bruenig>  /dev/cdrom is a symlink
<timsom> is the SISC hard pan's problem
<MasterShrek> try cdrom instead of cdrom0
<nickrud> coreymanshack: there should be more in the error, about what file failed ( or at least post install or something
<timsom> help me
<slimjimflim> riotkittie, did you check madwifi.org yet?
<MasterShrek> !scsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> try using the actual device file
<alanapost> @MasterShrek BIOS is set to look at HD only after cd, usb, ext, network..
<bruenig> instead of these stabs at symlinks
<usr13> riotkittie: Oh, so the Wireless Router has only one ehternet port, the WAN port, (and has no LAN ports)?
<delwi01> dear all pls help us, how to share printer in system linux..??
<MasterShrek> alanapost, what are you trying to boot? ubuntu?
<coreymanshack> nickrud one time it said mysql and mysql-5 or something, all the rest of the times it just stalls
<coreymanshack> ill try again
<nickrud> coreymanshack: and you have to ctrl-c to quit?
<coreymanshack> no i press the big x a bunch of times
<slimjimflim> delwi01, samba
<timsom> is a new .i have know little about it,the people who sell me the computer say that to me
<alanapost> @MasterShrek i am on my xubuntu install but i have lost cdrom
<coreymanshack> nickrud i'm going to wait on it...
<timsom> MasterShrek:do you install you linux from the local hard pan
<coreymanshack> nickrud i swear it sits there forever:D
<alanapost> all of these mount cdrom commands are just hanging in terminal
<nickrud> coreymanshack: I believe you
<slimjimflim> alanapost, type `ls /dev`
<MasterShrek> no timsom, whats a local hard pan?
<delwi01> ok, i'll try.. thanks
<slimjimflim> alanapost, type `ls /dev | grep cd`
<riotkittie> slimjimflim: no, i did not check madwifi.org, and truth be told, i have no reason to. while i appreciate your help  madwifi doesn't support usb devices and doesnt plan to
<usr13> riotkittie: I'm sorry, but most Wireless Routers have LAN ports.  I suppose there a few don't, but I was assuming that you'd overlooked the fact that there was an available Wired port.  BUt there is also the option of sharing the connection with the other PC via internet connection sharing and a corssover cable.
<jxxxt> is it possible to install from an iso on my hard drive as the image I burned is not working
<coreymanshack> nickrud is there anyway i can force dpkg to forget about this?
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, did you check the md5sum?
<jxxxt> Mastershrek, yes and it is good
<nickrud> coreymanshack: you can do this:  create a directory in your home directory, cd into it, and   dpkg --extract /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.0<tab>   .    (don't forget the period)
<alanapost> @slimjimflim: cdrom cdrw ptycd ttycd
<coreymanshack> nickrud i'll try that
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, i dont think theres a way to boot to an iso, in fact im almost positive there isnt
<nickrud> coreymanshack: then copy over the /etc/mysql directory to your /etc , and try again
<timsom> MasterShrek:that mean install the linux no from the cd-rom ,we can install the linux from the ISO file which is in our hard disk
<coreymanshack> k
<riotkittie> usr13: that computer's off most of the time, so no, that's not an option.
<MasterShrek> timsom, like i just told jxxxt i dont think thats possible
<alanapost> install from local iso is like... trying to read a book while it's being printed on
* nickrud is grateful that he has a crappy broadcom, at least it works a little
<chacha_moon> ANDIKA
<usr13> riotkittie: Ok, well, sorry.  I don't ever turn any of mine off, and I have several.
<marx2k> you can install from an ubuntu ISO within Windows
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, Any isea on how to get an install then it just freezes at the partioner
<jxxxt> idea
<MasterShrek> alanapost, its more like trying to read a book thats locked in the box with the key
<slimjimflim> alanapost type `sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom`
<coreymanshack> nickrud what's the copy command again? :D
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, 7.04?
<nickrud> coreymanshack:    cp
<jxxxt> I do not have windows
<marx2k> coreymanshack: "cp"
<usr13> riotkittie: And I also use an IPcop box
<timsom> MasterShrek:oh,you means that there is one way to install the linux , install from CD-ROM?
<coreymanshack> w00ps thx
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, Yes
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, is it ubuntu 7.04?
<evilxhwnd> timsom, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows scroll down to "The CD Image approach"
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, Yes it is 7.04
<MasterShrek> timsom, there are more ways, but generally you need linux already installed to do it
<nickrud> coreymanshack: help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal is good reading
<marx2k> doesnt ubuntu have a net install option?
<alanapost> 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom' command goes nowhere.. still waiting, maybe 30 seconds so far?
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, im not really sure, what kind of hard drive is it? ide, sata? etc
<bruenig> alanapost, in hopes that this will be somewhat of an education channel, you might be informed that /dev/cdrom is just a symlink, it points to another file and is not actually your device file
<usr13> riotkittie: IPcop is pretty cool.
<bruenig> slimjimflim doesn't seem to like to impart that bit of knowledge
<timsom> MasterShrek:Thank you,the check out the websit
<slimjimflim> alanapost type `sudo mkdir /media/cdrom` then retry...to end a process, use ctrl-c
<alanapost> well it is 1am i don't know how knowledge-receptive i am physically at this moment
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, I think it is a 40 ide on a acer lappie
<alanapost> (:
<bruenig> well he says /dev/cdrom as if that is an actual thing
<usr13> riotkittie: and a very good security feature too.
<bruenig> and it can be confusing
<MasterShrek> jxxxt, it should work fine, unless theres something wrong with the hard drive...have you tried burning another copy? maybe at a slower speed?
<coreymanshack> nickrud ok that's done
<alanapost> @slimjimflim mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdrom': File exists
<nickrud> coreymanshack: so you have the /etc/ copied over?  then sudo aptitude purge mysql-5.0-server
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, I can try that but I just that that if the checksum was ok then the thing would work :-((
<slimjimflim> alanapost can you test the disk on a different system?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: if all goes well, that will remove every trace of mysql server, and you can then reinstall
<marx2k> alanapost: : try "ls /media/cdrom"
<alanapost> yeah i have tested it on the xp desktop and it's working.. i have tried ubuntu livecd, a dvd, a music cd, and blank cdr
<Scoreed> in the setup how long should it take to Select and Install software?
<coreymanshack> nickrud it says i need to run dpkg --configure -a again
<arooni> how can i make it so that the taskbar (open programs)... only shows programs that are in current virtual desktop (not across all desktops)
<marx2k> you might also try the "-t iso9660" flag for the mount command
<slimjimflim> alanapost ya, or maybe try `sudo mount /media/cdrom`
<nickrud> coreymanshack: try it . I have another idea if that didn't work (and I probably should have done it first, got tunnel vision for a sec)
<MasterShrek> arooni, gnome or kde?
<coreymanshack> oh ok nickrud
<usr13> riotkittie: Edimax 54 Mbps Wireless USB stick uses the RT2571 chipset and is [apparently]  compatable with Linux.
<Scoreed> in the setup how long should it take to Select and Install software?
<marx2k> SlimeyPete: I think that'd only work if the fstab is set up correctly
<alanapost> just got error message via GUI: E: backuppc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<MasterShrek> arooni, u have to right click the little handle on the taskbar and go to properties
<alanapost> oh wait that's just some background package update nm
<arooni> thanks master_of_master
<arooni> MasterShrek, i mean ;p
<coreymanshack> nickrud i think it worked.
<timsom> evilxhwnd:I have used this ways to install the linux,but it can't be done in this new hard disk
<marx2k> my fstab: /dev/cdrom        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<nickrud> coreymanshack: good.   dpkg -i --force-confmissing automates what we did by hand
<coreymanshack> oh i see
<timsom> evilxhwnd:it said that can't find your ISO file in local hard drive
<marx2k> looks like /media/cdrom is a symbolic link to /media/cdrom0
<coreymanshack> nickrud now what do i do to erase all of that cleanly and reinstall?
<timsom> evilxhwnd:what is the problem
<nickrud> coreymanshack: so many ways to do this, sometimes I do things the hard way. sudo aptitude purge <list of packages>
<coreymanshack> nickrud lol :D ok ty
<nickrud> coreymanshack: then sudo aptitude install
<evilxhwnd> timsom, i never tried installing that way. honestly, i would just stick with the live cd or the alternative cd.
<slimjimflim> marx2k, yea, i think she tried those both
<coreymanshack> nickrud this removes config files and everything?
<arghh2d2> evilxhwnd: alternative meaning the 'text install'?
<Wooderson> corey...
<coreymanshack> yes wooderson
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yes.   remove removes everything but what's in /etc (in general) and purge removes the stuff in /etc
<evilxhwnd> arghh2d2, yea
<Wooderson> i followed everything that thing said and i still can listen to my headphones
<alanapost> any 'sudo mount' command i input just hangs in terminal (doesn't freeze but never completes/refreshes prompt)
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, I have a amd64 do you think that may be a problem. Maybe I would be better burning a 32 bit iso???
<marx2k> oh, so --purge removes all config files for the package in question?!
<Cebulinux--> ei guys.. just wanna ask.. wat seems to be the probs y i dont have audio... im dual booting xp and ubuntu.. in xp it works but in ubuntu it wont...
<coreymanshack> wooderson i helped you with the file management, not speakers :D
<nickrud> it removes all 'conffiles' and nearly always that's the same thing
<Wooderson> lol
<Wooderson> ok well ill just google it
<coreymanshack> ask someone here that question
<coreymanshack> wooderson
<coreymanshack> cause i never saw it
<arghh2d2> Cebulinux--: maybe you have an onboard or windows operated soundcard?
<coreymanshack> and i have a bit of a problem with my speakers too
<Wooderson> not speakers headphones :D
<coreymanshack> wooderson, do they have speakers in them?
<timsom> evilxhwnd:oh,but thank you all the same. I must buy imprinter to do this.there is no shop sell the CD about ubuntu in my country
<Cebulinux--> arghh2d2: im using VIA soundcard 5.1
<jxxxt> Cebulinux, try right click the speaker icon then volume control then get rid of some little red x s
<alanapost> good linux soundcard support site: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<Wooderson> technically yes
<arghh2d2> Cebulinux--: first make sure your speakers are plugged in
<coreymanshack> lol :P
<Cebulinux--> arghh2d2: last night wen i try a live cd it was ok
<Wooderson> but i have surround sound 4 speakers, sub + my headset and everyone in my house is sleeping so i wanna listen to my headset lol
<evilxhwnd> timsom, you don't have a cd burner?
<arghh2d2> Cebulinux--: weird, i click on the x
<coreymanshack> nickrud i tried to install the stuff with sudo apt-get install and i got an error :*(
<arghh2d2> Cebulinux--: weird, i click on the x's and they go away
<nickrud> coreymanshack: what's the error? (once you screw up /etc , it gets interesting ;)
<riotkittie> usr13:  i know of a number of adapters that are compatible with linux. my own is compatible with linux.
<coreymanshack> nickrud, yea my bad :D, i'm new to ubuntu... but i'll pastebin it.
<timsom> evilxhwnd: en,i don't but i will buy it right now.
<jcnorman> /q
<timsom> evilxhwnd: Thank you
<nickrud> coreymanshack: heh. Learning by breakage, a well traveled, honorable path
<riotkittie> but compatible and functional, or "you can make this work without wanting to shoot yourself in the face" ... rarely go hand in hand
<coreymanshack> nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39233/
<riotkittie> hence my question being for people with personal experience with an adapter
<alanapost> when i browse /media via filesystem, i see my external (which is not connected), cdrom(shortcut), and cdrom (no shortcut).. all are 4kb and clicking any of them opens a blank folder
<coreymanshack> nickrud i think its pulling the stuff from a cache?
<alanapost> i tried menus view-->reload and nothing changes
<coreymanshack> resulting in an error
<nickrud> coreymanshack: sudo killall mysql && sudo killall mysql_safe and try again
<coreymanshack> nickrud k
<void> hello, I was wondering if I could switch my repositories on debian over to ubuntu repos then do a dist-upgrade would that install ubuntu?
<jxxxt> MasterShrek, are you still at keys?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: erm, typo:  first mysql is really mysqld
<coreymanshack> kk
<eck> alanapost: i think that just means they're unused mount points, 4kb is the size of an empty directory
<Scoreed> How long should it take to install UBUNTU (!)
<alanapost> eck: usually the points/'folders' don't display unless something's loaded/mounted/connected whatever
<arghh2d2> how do i check to see if a drive is mounted?
<coreymanshack> nickrud so was the second one.
<nickrud> Scoreed: about 45 minutes is a long one
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yeah, mysqld_safe
<coreymanshack> nickrud now im on to trying to reinstall those packages
<P_Kable> when will the final gusty be released ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<gOLdenHaWK3D> :)
<coreymanshack> nickrud no errors, lets see if it reinstalled the way i wanted it to
<riotkittie> P_Kable: sometime in October
<Kr0ntab> arghh2d2, from terminal, type "df -h"
<nickrud> Scoreed: about 45 minutes; if it hangs on brltty1-x11 , add a half hour
<riotkittie> or merely "mount", arghh2d2
<P_Kable> ok riotkittie no specific day ?
<riotkittie> P_Kable: not to my knowledge
<othernick> allright so I'm going to switch my repos to ubuntu repos.
<othernick> and see what happens
<nickrud> P_Kable: the 18th is scheduled
<P_Kable> ok nickrud thx
<Scoreed> ok thnx nickrud :-)
<nickrud> othernick: from debian ?
<othernick> yeah
<nickrud> lol, let us know how it goes :)
<coreymanshack> nickrud sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<coreymanshack>  * Starting web server (apache2)...                                             apache2: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: No such file or directory
<coreymanshack>                                                                          [fail] 
<othernick> hehe, if possible
<alanapost> is there any way for me to force xubuntu to rescan my hardware to see if it will properly recognize the cdrom again
<gOLdenHaWK3D> P_Kable: Yes, Gutsy is scheduled to be released on 18th of this month!
<arghh2d2> ok so if i type mount and see anything with 'ntfs' in it, that means i have a microsoft drive mounted and should be able to browse it?
<coreymanshack> nickrud it didn't reinstall it all the way.
<coreymanshack> nickrud is there a way to clear the cache so it will re-download it
<sensae> Hello
<riotkittie> arghh2d2: you may need superuser priv. to browse it, i'm not sure. but yes, if you see ntfs, its' mounted
<xoRock> helo, i have local reposition and i use dpkg-scanpackages to create pakage.list, the problem is files are updating frequenly, is there anyway to automaticaly delete .deb file which is older than the new file while dpkg-scanpackages?
<sensae> I'm trying to compile alsa-driver, and when I do sudo make I get hardirq.h:12: error: requested alignment is not a constant
<arghh2d2> riotkittie: i dont understand alana's question, do you?
<bodhizazen> Welcome overdrank :)
<nickrud> coreymanshack: do  sudo aptitude purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm apache2-mpm-event apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils
<riotkittie> alanapost: nothing happens when you put a disc in? have you tried multiple CDs in case the one you tried was faulty?
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, have you checked if there is anything weird in dmesg about your cd drive?
<alanapost> riotkittie: i've tried cds that are working in other computers in my laptop.. they spin but do not load
<Ghetto> Ex-Chat
<RainDoctor> I am trying to boot from cd-rom, I am getting pxe-e71 media test failure
<RainDoctor> after 50 % of kernel loaded
<alanapost> this problem is very recent because xubuntu was reading cds/dvds fine, probably at least 2 days ago
<RainDoctor> how to resolve it, gurus?
<coreymanshack> nickrud omg before you said that i purged all of the packages i just installed, and it did that mysql thing again
<riotkittie> alanapost: evilxhwnd is a genius. have you checked dmesg?
<robert98374> How do you install flash in opera?
<alanapost> what is dmesg?
<evilxhwnd> riotkittie, your making me blush, lol
<Scoreed> where do i install the GRUB boot loader to?
<alanapost> oh i see your message now
<sensae> Does anyone know the nitpicks of compiling alsa?
<evilxhwnd> you're*
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: on the MBR
<MishaBear> hello
* GNine is liking Xubuntu alot
<Scoreed> is that /dev/hda?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: you need to move just a bit slower, I think.
<MishaBear> need a suggestion - I am going to purchase a new notebook, but I would like to make sure the system is compatible with ubuntu before buying it
<evyn> most are
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: How many Hard disc's do you have on your pc?
<Scoreed> 1
<Scoreed> just 1
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, open a terminal and type dmesg
<alanapost> evilxhwnd: dmesg gives me a lot of information, is there anything specific that should be notable?
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, then hit enter
<alanapost> i also tried | tail
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: what is the output of sudo fdisk -l ???
<alanapost> gosh thanks
<coreymanshack> nickrud i tried  dpkg -i --force-confmissing to undo what i did to undo what i did, and it said unknown force/refuse option 'confmissing'
<alanapost> without someone mentioning the 'enter' key i would have been hopelessly lost all night
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: does it say something like /dev/hda something?
<Scoreed> what do u mean? it is my first time with ubuntu
<nickrud> coreymanshack: its actually force-confmiss
<robert98374> Anyone hearing me?
<riotkittie> alanapost:  opne a term and type dmesg | grep CD
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, do you know if /dev/cdrom is your cdrom ? on my laptop, it is /dev/sr0
<coreymanshack> nickrud oh ok
<nickrud> robert98374: no, but do see some text
<alanapost> i went through this abt 20 mins ago, let me scroll and get the info again
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Open terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<robert98374> nickrud sorry its just I was on here earlier and no one responded...
<arghh2d2> MishaBear: only notebook i ever owned was a dell pII 366 and ubuntu nailed everything first shot...only had problems getting a belkin wireless pcmcia card running
<Scoreed> it is in the alternate install so how do i do that
<alanapost> [17179593.572000]  cdrom: open failed.
<nickrud> robert98374: I looked back, and I don't know how to install flash in opera :)
<robert98374> no worries
<GNine> on an unmodified system /dev should be straight forward
<robert98374> Anyone else know how to install Flash in opera?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Are you installing Ubuntu right now?
* riotkittie tries to remember how to get flash going in opera.      
<gUo^> anybody use openwebmail?
<Scoreed> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Are you in Live Environment or are you installing thru Alternate Install Disc?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Goldfisch!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Scoreed> Alternate Install Disc
<GNine> there are only 3 types of downloads from macromedia, riotkittie
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, what kernel version are you using?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Hmmm. What is the problem then?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Install it on MBR
<coreymanshack> ok nickrud i cant figure out how to work  dpkg -i --force-confmissing
<arghh2d2> alternate should automate the grub process unless he had to back out of it for some reason
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: It is /dev/hda
<coreymanshack>  dpkg -i --force-confmiss*
<riotkittie> i remember having looked into that at some point, and either finding a solution... orfinding that there wasnt one
* riotkittie is not helpful, heh
<coreymanshack> what do i need to confmiss* (btw we are back at square 1)
<Scoreed> so what do i put in "/dev/hda"?
<riotkittie> i *think* you have to link flash to something.
<arghh2d2> did for me anyways
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Yes
<nickrud> coreymanshack: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-5.0-server<tab>
<riotkittie> try searching the opera forums?
<scalawag> anyone know a channel where I can get some info on K3B
<Scoreed> ok
<zatusta> quit
<GNine> !flash | robert98374
<ubotu> robert98374: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<julian> Hi
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Done?
<DerangedDingo> Hey everyone, am I supposed to have multiple instances of gcc installed? I have  gcc-4.1, gcc-4.1-base, gcc-3.3-base, gcc-2.95, and the package 'gcc' all installed. Could someone explain the different versions?
<Scoreed> Extracting 'grub-install /dev/hda' falied
<Scoreed> This is a fatal error
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Ohhh.
<phuzion> hey, I have a question for everyone here
<julian> I get the following message when enter sudo -s: "administrator is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported." but administrator is my only account, does anyone knows how to save my data?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> phuzion: There is no one by the name "everyone" here!!! :P
<coreymanshack> nickrud it isn't tabing
<alanapost> evilxhwnd i can't remember the terminal command to output my kernal version information
<GNine> grub installing devices.. sure sounds crazy
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, uname -a
<nickrud> robert98374: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser down at the bottom it has plugin problem resolution
<othernick> julian, easy way use a livecd and burn off your data.
<krunk-> julian: boot to single user mode and add administrator to the admin group which should be in /etc/sudoers?
<marx2k> got a question regarding bash scriupting, if anyone has any experience with it?
<usr13> alanapost: uname -a
<robert98374> riotkittie lol tried their getting worked on
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: what do i do?
<julian> krunk-: what is the single user mode?
<phuzion> I have a bunch of new computers coming into my possesion within the next week, varying specs.  is there a way to set up a ghost image or similar that I can just slap onto all of the computers to install the same thing for each, or Ubuntu (server mode) specific on what drivers are installed and such
<frostburn> julian, what are you trying to do?
<krunk-> julian: it basicaly gives you root access, a livecd would work equally well
<julian> ah, okay thanks
<GNine> !gcc | DerangedDingo
<ubotu> DerangedDingo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<phuzion> gOLdenHaWK3D, haha, tried to /nick everyone, and it's an erroneous nickname
<julian> frostburn: i have no idea why i cannot use sudo
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Try /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: can i continue with out a boot loader or should i use GRUB or LILO?
<xcst> hey there
<usr13> julian: kernel designated with "recovery"
<alanapost> evilxhwnd 2.6.15-29-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Sep 24 17:18:25 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Scoreed> ok
<krunk-> julian: boot to livecd, mount the drive, edit /etc/sudoers ensure that the ownership on sudoers is correct, reboot
<julian> frostburn: I even do not see the synaptic packet manager
<nickrud> coreymanshack: hm.  try this:   sudo aptitude install mysql-5.0-server   (not apt-get)
<usr13> julian: kernel designated with "recovery-mode"
<xcst> i need help in installing beryl?
<arvin2212> hi guys
<nickrud> coreymanshack: and if it fails, put up the entire error message
<robert98374> nickrud thanks
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Are you trying to dual boot? or something like that? Or do you have Ubuntu-only system?
<julian> okay, thanks, I am going to try it
<marx2k> ok I will just ask my bash scripting question... if I run a bash script with sudo, does that make every command in the bash script run with root access? Im guessing yes but...
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: that failed
<phuzion> marx2k,
<nickrud> marx2k: yes
<arghh2d2> phusion, there is a way to make a spec specific install disk but all your (new/old) computers have to be exactly the same i think.
<phuzion> yes, all scripts within are run as root
<marx2k> Hmmmmm
<marx2k> ok
<coreymanshack> nickrud ok that's where it hangs
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Dont worry, you can always install Grub manually
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, if you type eject into the terminal and hit enter, what happens?
<Scoreed> It is a old HDD (that had windows but was destroyed with virus') i am trying to put ubuntu on it
<phuzion> is there a way to automate the install?  like, answer as american english keyboard, dhcp network, erase entire HDD, etc
<nickrud> coreymanshack: then try sudo dpkg -r mysql-5.0-server
<Scoreed> so i dont need grub or Lilo?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: You definately need it
<krunk-> grub > lilo
<arghh2d2> definitely
<phuzion> yes, <3 grub
<coreymanshack> nickrud dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-5.0-server which isn't installed.
<rabbitnightmare> grub is better
<nickrud> lilo is lovely
<othernick> all you really need is a sledgehammer and a credit card.
<alanapost> evilxhwnd, nothing happens.. no eject, and also command hangs in terminal and i have to open a new tab
<rabbitnightmare> but lilo works every time
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Do you know how to switch terminals?
<Scoreed> no
<arghh2d2> all you really need is pcp and a handgun
<timsom> hello eveyone
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, ctrl + c wont give you your terminal back?
<Scoreed> me n00b lol
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Press ALT+F1 key
<Scoreed> ok
<arvin2212> just want to ask u guys.. im having an ati x550 graphic card. Planning to install compiz but when i update my card, i cant run the desktop effects menu...any solutions for that?
* GNine never had problems with GRUB
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: wait...
<alanapost> evilxhwnd, isn't ctrl c 'copy'
<rabbitnightmare> lol
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Learn how to switch back!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> lol
<Scoreed> nothing happens
<nickrud> coreymanshack: the same exact error you put up earlier?
<rabbitnightmare> ctrl alt f1
<robert98374> where's a good terminal help?
<coreymanshack> nickrud dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-5.0-server which isn't installed.
<rabbitnightmare> then alt f7 to switch back
<coreymanshack> when i  sudo dpkg -r mysql-5.0-server
<nickrud> coreymanshack: sorry, I meant with the install attempt
<Scoreed> ok
<coreymanshack> oh
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, not in the terminal emulator
<coreymanshack> haven't tried to install
<alanapost> oh
<arghh2d2> glad i'm not into linux for the games and graphix
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Try pressing Alt+Ctrl+F2 etc
<Scoreed> ok
<arghh2d2> what a headache
<coreymanshack> nickrud want me to install?
<Scoreed> PLease press enter to activate this console
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: good
<alanapost> in the emulator i just open another tab because any command relating to the cdrom (mount, eject) does not complete
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yes. sudo aptitude install mysql-5.0-server
<rabbitnightmare> hey we are getting unreal tournament 3
<rabbitnightmare> thats a good game
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: See, you got 7 terminals by default
<othernick> someone should note that via directx microsoft has a games monopoly and do something
<Scoreed> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: you can switch between them using the above given key combinations
<nickrud> 'consoles'
<Scoreed> ok
<timsom> hello,is there anyone who know how to install the civilization call to power in ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> opengl is better than direct x anyhow
* GNine Xubuntu machine is just fine on graphics.. nice dvd playback and plenty of system resources. computing heaven
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Just press anything like Alt+Ctrl+F1 to F7
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, ctrl + c should end that process and give you back control
<Scoreed> ok
<Scoreed> so now i am in it what do i do?
<arghh2d2> othernick, its all up to the game creators i guess, money talks...
<coreymanshack> nickrud Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "mysql-5.0-server"
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Now what you just need to do is jot down on a piece of paper what I tell you
* nickrud wonders how GNine survives without gconf
<Scoreed> ok
<coreymanshack> nickrud but it still has same error
<rabbitnightmare> sudo rm / no jk dont do that
<GNine> ha!
<alanapost> evilxhwnd: so, in the emulator, i do ctrl + c and it's supposed to stop that command?..
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, from that kernel version, you are using xubuntu edgy right?
* GNine still has Gconf 
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, yes, that is right
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: when u switch to one of the terminals, type grub to enter grub menu
<alanapost> yes
<GNine> :-P
<Zoiks> what is ubuntu's level of support for chipset based raid?
<alanapost> ctrl + c has no effect on the emulator at all
<Scoreed> ok
<arghh2d2> does apple/macintosh have an equivelant of directx?
<alanapost> yes
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: when you are in the grub prompt, you need to type in some commands
<rabbitnightmare> what emulator qemu or virtual box ose?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: it's late, and I'm typoing madly:  mysql-server-5.0
<Scoreed> ok
<coreymanshack> oh. lol nickrud
<usr13> alanapost: Hold Ctrl key while hitting c
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: First of all you need to find out which hard dsk you need to install grub to
<rabbitnightmare> ctrl alt for qemu and right ctrl for cirtual box ose
<Scoreed> ok
<usr13> (just to clarify.)
<usr13> alanapost: and maybe try it several times in quick succession.
<GNine> Xfce4 uses some Gconf resources.. it cannot be deleted without crashing the entire GUI
<Scoreed> what commands
<alanapost> usr13 i am holding ctrl and hitting c, which as far as i know is generally how i copy a line of text, but it is not doing anything in the emulator
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: or a simple way i just found out was just to type in the command grub-install
<nickrud> wow. gconf is viral :)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: you can try it now
<Scoreed> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: see
<rabbitnightmare> alanapost what emulator are you using
* nickrud wonders when kde will succumb
<usr13>  alanapost: you are running an emulator?  What process are you trying to stop?
<Scoreed> -sh: grub-install: not found
<alanapost> are you guys just making crap up like "push the print screen and tap the keys to the tune of yankee doodle dandy to open a new window"
<kaushal> hi
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: once you enter one of the terminals, you can come back to the current terminal using Alt+Ctrl+F
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, i think someone mentioned this earlier, but stick in a cd, and run the command sudo umount /media/cdrom0 then try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: now try this command
<alanapost> i am using X Terminal Emulator
<overclucker> alanapost, ctrl-shift-c
<Scoreed> ok
<kaushal> I have Dell Vostro 200 with Windows Vista Home Basic Edition
<kaushal> I want to install ubuntu 7.04
<nickrud> alanapost: ctl-c in the terminal means 'stop the current proccess' , not copy
<usr13> alanapost: SO it's just a terminal, (not an emulator).
<omegabeta> Anyone know of a utility that goes through music folders and automatically assigns the "album art" covers as the folder icon?
<kaushal> How do i install ubuntu 7.04
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, if that does not work, then i suggest upgrading to a newer kernel. it might be something with that version.
<usr13> alanapost: What process are you trying to stop?
<arvin2212> just want to ask u guys.. im having an ati x550 graphic card. Planning to install compiz but when i update my card, i cant run the desktop effects menu...any solutions for that?
<alanapost> umount: /media/cdrom: not mounted (same for cdrom0)
<kaushal> and what all precautions i should take
<alanapost> mount cdrom = terminal hangs
<coreymanshack> nickrud you gettin the pm's?
<timsom> OP timsom
<kaushal> I want to make it multi boot OS
<alanapost> er mount /dev/cdrom alghk;a whatever
<othernick> genbuntuhat
<usr13> alanapost: Oh, in that case, Ctrl + C will probably not work.
<riotkittie> kaushal: you'll need to decrease the size of your windows partition to create some free space.
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, yea, i would upgrade that kernel
<gOLdenHaWK3D> kaushal: Are you a newbie?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: no, you have to be registered with freenode to pm
<timsom> OP <timsom>
<usr13> alanapost: You will need to kill the mount command.
<kaushal> yeah
<usr13> alanapost: ps -aux |grep mount
<coreymanshack> nickrud, oh
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: what do i do now
<usr13> alanapost: and then kill the process number, e.g.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: did it suceed?
<Scoreed> i am in colsole F5
<usr13> alanapost: kill [pid] 
<Scoreed> no
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: what is the error?
<coreymanshack> nickrud i ran dpkg -r mysql-server-5.0
<coreymanshack> and it removed it
<usr13> alanapost:  Maybe even:  ps -aux |grep mount |grep cdrom
<coreymanshack> because of the typo is why it didnt work initially
<nickrud> coreymanshack: good. now do dpkg -r --purge mysql-server-5.0
<Scoreed> ~ # grub-install
<usr13> alanapost:  But you can also just close the terminal.
<Scoreed> -sh: grub-install: not found
<Scoreed> ~#
<mattva01> hmm a gutsy beta install left me up shit creek , anyone know why grub error 22 would occur when the the partitions are correct?
<GNine> memory management is crucial for a healthy OS.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: can you run grub?
<usr13> alanapost: That would be ok, (to just close the terminal window).
<Scoreed> how?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: same way! just type in grub this time
<usr13> alanapost: and then just open another.
<Scoreed> ok
<usr13> alanapost: Are you trying to access the CDROM?
<alanapost> i have 4 mount processes running i guess
<Scoreed> -sh: grub: not found
<alanapost> do i need to bracket the PID
<alanapost> when i try to kill it
<arghh2d2> ps -aux and then just browse for it the four digit "pid" number?
<nickrud> alanapost: sudo killall mount , kill them all at once
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: uhh. its strange
<usr13> alanapost: You must have tried to mount it 4 times so far.
<alanapost> yes that is a reasonable conclusion
<coreymanshack> nickrud i ran a sudo dpkg --purge mysql-server-5.0 successfuly
<usr13> alanapost: Yes, killall mount should work too
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: What makes you install it manually though! Is the Ubuntu installer not automating it?
<coreymanshack> nickrud should i also purge for the other packages?
<Zoiks> what is ubuntu's level of support for chipset based raid?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: I think it must be asking for the hard disc
<overclucker> alanapost are you sure it's cdrom, and not hda? mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom0 ?
<GNine> !Xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<nickrud> coreymanshack: ok, you now have a system clean of mysql.  next, do   aptitude search ^apache  , then aptitude purge    all the ones that have an i (for installed) in the left column
<coreymanshack> ok sure thing
<Scoreed> the alternate installer comes up with a fatal error when i put in the /dev thing so no it is not automated
<alanapost> uh i have no idea why apparently my terminal does not recognize these commands but sudo killall mount didn't do anything, and every time i try to kill [pid]  (without brackets) it says the argument is not correct
<nickrud> coreymanshack: then do the same  aptitude search ^mysql  and purge all again. Then, you should be clean
<GNine> xubuntu is great for puter with low resources..
<asc> kaushal: Well, the general directions will go something like this: Have at east two partitions. Have Vista on one(by shrinking it or reinstalling and making new partitions). Boot from an Ubuntu install CD and install it on the other (make sure you install vista first).
<coreymanshack> ok nickrud
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, you could reboot, that is easier i suppose
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Does the Installer show you any list of available drives? or something like that?
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: it says "Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard-disk"
<Scoreed> no
<Scoreed> just some exmaples of what to type in
<GNine> gnome is a resource hog
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Proceed with "Install Grub on Hard disc" thing
<arghh2d2> michael eisner interviewe, what a homo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-075-183-108-060.triad.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<nickrud> flux is good for systems with low resources, xfce is a hybrid
<rabbitnightmare> GNine you should try kde if you think gnome hogs resources
<usr13> alanapost: kill [pid]   where [pid]  is the process ID number.
* asc hugs tonyyarusso.
<alanapost> 'mount /dev/hda /media/cdrom' resulted in 'you must specify the filesystem type'
<riotkittie> is gnome is a resource hog, kde is a resource pig farm :P
<GNine> i switched to Xubuntu for that very reason
<gOLdenHaWK3D> KDE>Gnome>XFCE
<usr13> alanapost: and you will need admin priviledges to do it, so the full command would be:  sudo kill ####
<riotkittie> i always found ubuntu's implementation of xfce to be slow and painful
<overclucker> alana, -t utf,iso9660
<GNine> on 2 Gigs proc and 1gig RAM .. xubuntu is invincible
<coreymanshack> nickrud dpkg: error processing apache2-mpm-prefork (--purge):
<coreymanshack>  dependency problems - not removing
<coreymanshack> Errors were encountered while processing:
<coreymanshack>  apache2-mpm-prefork
<PanzerMKZ> riotkittie why?
<Scoreed> it says: the device can be specified using GRUB's "(hdn,m) notation or as a device in /dev. Below are some examples
<robert98374> what's an easy way to open thunar window as root?
<garette> hi all can anyone help me in installing pidgin-libnotify plugin to my pidgin L:D
<Scoreed> if i leave it blank it works :-)
<evilxhwnd> robert98374, sudo thunar
<nickrud> coreymanshack: ok, remove apache2 first
<robert98374> evilxhwnd thanks
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: type in hd0
<coreymanshack> k
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: did it work?
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D Thanks for all of your help i ow have UBUNTU :-)
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: are you sure?
<Zoiks> does anyone know what is ubuntu's level of support for chipset based raid?
<Scoreed> It finished installation and is now restrting
<alanapost> i have 'sudo kill ####' everything that outputs from 'ps -aux |grep mount' and they are still there every time i look
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: wait
<Scoreed> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: dont reboot
<coreymanshack> nickrud did and it still says things about dependencies
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, reboot its simpler
<nickrud> coreymanshack: you have libapache2-mod-php5 installed also, right? If so, uninstall that at the same time
<Scoreed> it did it automatically
<usr13> alanapost: and that is why Ctrl + C would not work, (to kill the mounting process), because it would require admin priviledges.
<alanapost> i use sudo
<coreymanshack> oh ok nickrud
<alanapost> ??
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: write something down. just in case you cant boot, then do the following steps
<Scoreed> ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: write down these commands
<mattva01> hmm a gutsy beta install left me up shit creek , anyone know why grub error 22 would occur when the the partitions are correct?
<Scoreed> ok
<riotkittie> PanzerMKZ: i don't know. but i noticed a huuuuuge change between xubuntu and zenware's implementation of xfce.
<usr13> alanapost: What is your question?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: I picked that up with  apt-cache rdepends apache2-mpm-prefork. That shows what could be holding it in place. Useful tool, apt-cache
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: find /boot/grub/stage2
<garette> Hello all can some help me in installing libnotify plugin for pidgin :(
<alanapost> is using sudo to perform commands not having admin priviledges
<rabbitnightmare> ok im so sick to death of permissions for fricken mount points
<sontek> Damnn, Ubuntu is one sexy distro
<Scoreed> ok
<sontek> I want to make sweet love to it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: This will return something like (hd0,2)
<rabbitnightmare> me2
<Scoreed> gOLdenHaWK3D: Error Loading OS
<rabbitnightmare> a 3some would be hot
<usr13> alanapost: sudo envokes admin priviledges for you
* sontek makes wild pig love to Ubuntu
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Told you
* nickrud puts up a screen
<rabbitnightmare> q is there a way to re enable su?
* garette is disturbed
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: have you rebooted?
<rabbitnightmare> as sudo for multiple things is really annoying
<Scoreed> it did it for me :-(
<nickrud> rabbitnightmare: sudo -i , gets you where su would
<evilxhwnd> rabbitnightmare, sudo passwd
<usr13> rabbitnightmare: then maybe you should activate root.
<rabbitnightmare> ahh
<rabbitnightmare> ty
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: now whats the status?
<garette> can someone please help me in installing libnotify plugin for pidgin.. I am using Ubuntu Feisty Fawn :D
<usr13> rabbitnightmare: sudo passwd root
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Scoreed: Did you get the grub menu?
<alanapost> i just wish nerds would stop telling me to do things and then asking me again, prefacing the request with 'sudo', like it is a hilarious joke each time ):
* garette is Worried :(
<coreymanshack> nickrud ok done with apache
<Scoreed> no
<nurettin> hello i have got dns server problem in resolv.conf  i am editing resolv.conf, when i restarted take old value.
<coreymanshack> nickrud onto mysql
<usr13> alanapost: This is NOT a joke.
<sontek> did you guys see that latest microsoft ad about "Linux not being as safe as windows" or something like that, I saw it on digg, Microsoft are a bunch of fucking douchebags
<ubunt1> hey what i can use to transfer more than 4 gb
<Scoreed> when no CD error loading OS when CD is in i get th install menu
<ubunt1> ntfs?
<usr13> alanapost: We are only trying to help you.
<garette> !libnotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunt1> ext3 and why
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | sontek
<ubotu> sontek: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubunt1> that write that can be moved?
<garette> !pidgin-libnotify
<alanapost> usr13 i mean for instance "sudo make me a sandwich"
<Scoreed> Ubunt1: an 8GB USB drive or LAN
<tonyyarusso> sontek: (also, !offtopic)
<ubunt1> nono
<sontek> sorry :)
<nurettin> hello i have got dns server problem in resolv.conf  i am editing resolv.conf, when i restarted take old value.
<ubunt1> what system
<ubunt1> what system
<usr13> alanapost: If you want to learn and understand, ask clear questions and we will try to give you clear answers. (And don't complain about the answers.)
* GNine looks at his modified taskbar with email notification, weather, system resource meters, running apps icons, and time and nods
<garette> Gnine: ;)
<ubunt1> ???
<sontek> they just make me angry
<nurettin> hello i have got dns server problem in resolv.conf  i am editing resolv.conf, when i restarted take old value.
<ubunt1> someone fast
<alanapost> i do ask clear questions, but in the format of a busy IRC channel the same questions, answers, and information get repeated a lot without moving forward
<alanapost> it is not a good problem-solving format i guess
<Flannel>  /lastlog alanapost
<overclucker> alanapost: sudo apt-get moo, lighten up
<ubunt1> in fat 32 i can transfer more 4 gb
<Scoreed> SCOREED is sick of trying and is giving up
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, you can reboot the machine. afterwards, i suggest upgrading to feisty which has a newer kernel. cant hurt to try a newer version :)
<garette> GNine: how do you install desktop widgets?
<GNine> negative, all native stuff
<ubunt1> ?
<ubunt1> somoene
<usr13> alanapost: And a lot of us assume that one would realize that admin privledges are needed and use sudo when they are.
<alanapost> is the process for upgrading feisty different than the xubuntu upgrade manager? like, what does that upgrade
<garette> GNine: ;)
<coreymanshack> nickrud check this out... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39234/
<ubunt1> fat32s
* garette asks for help :(
<GNine> i like keeping my system as streamline as possible
<alanapost> usr13, i am afraid i have no idea what you are talking about, because i haven't had any trouble relating to not using sudo
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, well, you can upgrade or you can do a clean install. when i said upgrade, i really meant do a clean install.
<garette> can someone please help me in installing libnotify plugin for pidgin
<Flannel> alanapost: Feisty to gutsy?  You'll have to ask in #ubuntu+1 to be sure,I imagine it's the same, but the flag for dev versions might differ slightly.
<nickrud> coreymanshack: use aptitude purge , not dpkg -r. aptitude is much smarter about it
<alanapost> usr13, i am curious as to how a clean install might best be accomplished on my system, when i came here in the first place to find out how to fix the issue of my cdrom not functioning as expected
<alecw1> Hello! I'm looking for an extremely simple image editing program, that will do REALLY simple things, like cropping. I just need it for taking screenshots, and cropping them and such. I don't want much bloat, GIMP is way too much for my needs. Can someone suggest an app?
<Cebulinux--> hi guys.. do u support compiz fusion here.. coz im realy having probs.. i follow the guide from the ubuntu site.. but i cant get my cube working
<Flannel> alanapost: OOo Draw?
<coreymanshack> o wait i found it nickrud, there was another hidden dependicey
<Flannel> alecw1: OOo Draw, maybe.  sorry alanapost
<nickrud> coreymanshack: aptitude would have found it for you
<coreymanshack> o wow
<nickrud> coreymanshack: although, you're learning a lot doing it this way :)
<overclucker> alanapost, cat /etc/fstab and find what device mounts on /media/cdrom
<alecw1> Flannel, too much bloat. :)
<coreymanshack> ok i got apache and mysql completley removed
<nickrud> alecw1: gthumb is pretty good for simple cropping and the like
<GNine> !compiz | Cebulinux--
<ubotu> Cebulinux--: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<alanapost> overclucker: /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<coreymanshack> nickrud, i got apache and mysql completley removed i think...
<usr13>  alanapost:  A clean install is best done by booting to the Ubuntu CD
<alecw1> nickrud: Is that already in gnome?
<usr13> alanapost: What is wrong with your CDROM
<coreymanshack> alecw1: yes it is
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, in that case, try mount /dev/hdb
<nickrud> coreymanshack: so, double check.  aptitude search ^mysql      aptitude search ^apache   aptitude search ^libmysql    aptitude search ^libapache
<nickrud> alecw1: yes
<coreymanshack> nickrud ok
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0
<usr13> alanapost: ANd what kind of CDROM is it?  e.g. CDROM or CDROM-RW or DVD or DVD/CDROM-RW combo, etc...
<alecw1> nickrud, how do you crop images in it? :P
<Cebulinux--> GNine:  i did follow there all the instructions but still not getting cube working.. only the switcher and expo works :(
<xoRock> helo, i have local reposition and i use dpkg-scanpackages to create pakage.list, the problem is files are updating frequenly, is there anyway to automaticaly delete .deb file which is older than the new file while dpkg-scanpackages?
<Flannel> xoRock: apt-get autoclean
<alanapost> 'sudo mount /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0' results in terminal hanging
<alanapost> eject is also still hanging
<nickrud> alecw1: select an image, and image->crop
<riotkittie> brb. booting into gutsy because actually being able to maintain an internet connection makes me feel funny these days. ha. :x
<BernieMac> Cebulinux--, try in the #ubuntu-effects forum, you will probably have better luck in there
<usr13> alanapost: And have you elemiated the possibility of a hardware issue, (with the CDROM).  e.g. wrong jumper setting or bad data cable, etc.etc.
<alecw1> nickrud, are we talking about Eye of GNOME 2.18.1
<alecw1> ?
<Cebulinux--> tnx BernieMac
<nickrud> alecw1: no, gthumb . Older than eog
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, sometimes i experience the same thing with my iwl4965 drivers for my wireless card. leading me to conclude it is a kernel related issue.
<xoRock> Flannel, hm.. thatsn't what im looking for
<xoRock> Flannel, thx anyway
<nickrud> alecw1: but up to date, I've been using it for years
<coreymanshack> nickrud it's all bye bye
<alecw1> nickrud, it actually looks pretty cool! How do I set it as the default image viewer?
<turffy> hi where can i find wpa_supplicant.conf in fiesty?
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, with the driver for your cd rom drive. that is why i recommended upgrading to a newer kernel.
<alanapost> usr13 i haven't, for instance, removed the drive from my laptop and run tests on it, but it was working completely fine until i did some foolishness in vi to try and get my wifi card working, thus messing up xserver, which works now but my cdrom is now MIA
<nickrud> coreymanshack: then you're good to go. Reinstall :)
<GNine> Cebulinux--, i couldnt get compiz to work on ubuntu either. not for lack of trying. but i did not try too hard either.. blah
<coreymanshack> nickrud but i go to my /etc and i still see the apache2 folder
<usr13> alanapost: Ok, then, tell us what output you get from command:
<alanapost> in HAL my cdrom drive and brand etc are displaying, i thought this might mean the driver is ok, is it not a good indicator?
<usr13> dmesg | grep CD
<Zoiks> does anyone know what is ubuntu's level of support for chipset based raid? I dont want to boot off it, merely use it as a more secure backup
<nickrud> alecw1: you'd right click an image file, select properties at the bottom, and open with in the dialog window. Have to do it for each image type, though
<nickrud> coreymanshack: that's why I said to use aptitude purge . It removes those
<usr13> alanapost: dmesg | grep CD
<alanapost> [17179574.556000]  hdb: PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM SCB5265, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive [17179574.688000]  hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33) [17179574.688000]  Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<alecw1> nickrud, ok, thanks a lot! :) Is a newer version coming out with gnome 2.20?
<coreymanshack> nickrud so aptitude is superior to dpkg
<scguy318> coreymanshack: a better front-end, dpkg is the underlying APT tool
<usr13> alanapost: Your CDROM is a CD-RW, and it's hdb not hdc
<nickrud> alecw1: it's not a 'gnome' app, so it's not released in sync. It's at 2.10.6 right now
<coreymanshack> thx scguy318
<evilxhwnd> usr13, he tried hdb earlier too
<kaushal> I want to use the Live CD with out installing the OS How can i do it
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yes. apt-get and aptitude manipulate dpkg for you
<turffy> may wpa_supplicant is installed but I cant find the .conf
<usr13> alanapost: eject /dev/hdb
<Ademan_> does anyone know if evolution enforces any sort of maximum recipients?
<coreymanshack> nickrud can i delete the folders manually?
<alecw1> nickrud, I'm at: gThumb 2.10.2. How do I upgrade?
<usr13> alanapost: eject /dev/sr0
<nickrud> coreymanshack: not recommended.
<coreymanshack> nickrud ok
<scguy318> kaushal: boot it up :)
<usr13> alanapost: DO either of the above commands open the cdrom?
<scguy318> kaushal: its not called a LiveCD if it wasn't live ;)
<coreymanshack> nickrud should i reinstall even though those folders are still there?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: probably not a problem, since you don't have the packages installed, but good practice to use the tools
<usr13> alanapost: Or sudo /dev/hdb
<usr13> alanapost: Or sudo eject /dev/hdb
<alanapost> eject: unable to find or open device for: `/dev/sr0'
<coreymanshack> nickrud i will use aptitude from here on out
<kaushal> Thanks
<robert98374> for some reason my panel all of the sudden disappeared when I restarted, what can I do to restart it?
<phuzion> So, is there any way to automate the install process if I'm going headless on all the machines I'm installing?
<usr13> alanapost:sudo eject /dev/hdb
<nickrud> coreymanshack: use the instructions I gave you in the first place: aptitude purge each of the packages you used dpkg -r on
<phuzion> dhcp, erase entire HDD, american english keyboard, etc
<riotkittie> yay.
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, sr0 would be if you had cdrom drive using SCSI
<alanapost> 'sudo eject /dev/hdb' hangs
<scguy318> phuzion: i would imagine PXE boot, theres probably a wiki guide on that
<coreymanshack> nickrud k
<nickrud> coreymanshack: or apt-get, or synaptic. They all work well
<alecw1> nickrud: How do I upgrade from gThumb 2.10.2 to 2.10.9?
<usr13> alanapost: Then you more than likely have a mounted CD in it.
<nickrud> alecw1: install gutsy on october 18th :)
<usr13> alanapost: You will need to umount it
<alecw1> ok, thanks again nickrud, much appreciated!
<Aval0n-> guys my friend, can can click and play a wav file and it sound fine
<Aval0n-> when he cats it to /dev/audoi
<usr13> alanapost: mount
<Aval0n-> it's static
<usr13> alanapost: the above command should show you that it is mounted [mount] 
<Aval0n-> also when he tries watching TV via mythtv on his dvb card he gets the same static
<voidmain2> I'm the person who was switching the repositories from debian to ubuntu and I have nearly completed the switch with minimal errors. it's working with nearly no glitches, excellent
<Aval0n-> anyone know what might be happening?
<robert98374> how do I restart the panel in xubuntu?
<Zoiks> does anyone know what is ubuntu's level of support for chipset based raid? I dont want to boot off it, merely use it as a more secure backup
<riotkittie> voidmain2: congrats
<niru> I have a sony laptop
<voidmain2> :)
<nickrud> voidmain2: congradulations, that would have been a disaster in breezy days
<RAdams> Users no longer show up in my gdm facebrowser, using any theme, including human list. Any ideas why?
<niru> it has network card of Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<riotkittie> disasters <3
<niru> my wireless connection is not detected
<niru> what to do
<alanapost> ok cdrom is not listed under command 'mount'
<niru> I have installed 3 modules
<phuzion> scguy318, thanks for the suggestion, I'll do this tomorrow
<usr13> alanapost: Is also possible that that you have a window or file manager open showing contents of the CDROM?
<niru> firmware-ipw3945
<niru> ipw3945d
<niru> ipw3945-modules-2.6.686
<usr13> alanapost: Do you have a CD in the CD-RW drive?
<niru> ?
<alanapost> no all gui file managers etc (or programs that access external files) are closed
<robert98374> how do I restart the panel in xubuntu?
<The_Entropy> hi everyone
* nickrud wonders if he should ask riotkittie to help niru with wireless?
<alanapost> there is a cd in the drive, i have 1 audio, 1cdr, 1 bootable/live available as tests that are verified to work on another machine
<GNine> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scguy318> niru: have you tried modprobing ipw3945? sudo modprobe ipw3945
<usr13> alanapost: Is it an audo or data CD?
<niru> scguy318, it shows segmentation fault
<alanapost> usr13: right now, audio
<riotkittie> nickrud: depends on how fast you can run.
<nickrud> coreymanshack: I've gotta call it a night.
<scguy318> niru: can you pastebin it?
<niru> scguy318, ok
<nickrud> riotkittie: fast enough :P
<coreymanshack> nickrud: gnight
<robert98374> how do I restart the panel in xubuntu?
<usr13> alanapost:  OK! Then, More-than-likely:  There is an application trying to play the audo CD.
<usr13> Is this a fully updated system?
<niru> scguy318, http://pastebin.ca/721384
<usr13> alanapost: New install? or>...?
<alanapost> usr13, usually a disc icon shows on my desktop before any applications try to access it
<niru> scguy318, modprobe ipw3945d
<niru> FATAL: Module ipw3945d not found.
<usr13> alanapost: Well, apparently not in this case.
<robert98374> how do I restart the panel in xubuntu?
<niru> scguy318, but I have installed those
<alanapost> usr13, the install is 2 weeks old, packages installed mainly relating to codecs
<asc> robert98374: try running xfce4-panel
<scguy318> niru: sudo modprobe ipw3945, not ipw3945d
<usr13> alanapost: Fully updated?
<sylverfox> hi all
<robert98374> asc that's the command?
<niru> scguy318, I have pasted the link
<scguy318> niru: and pastebin.ca is lagging :( try the Ubuntu pastebin?
<asc> 'xfce4-panel'
<CoasterMaster> Is there a way to print PDF documents 4 to a page?
<niru> scguy318, http://pastebin.ca/721384
<alanapost> usr13, i don't know, when i go to system --> update manager --> it says fully up to date
<sylverfox> how can I unmount a partition and mount it somewhere else?
<Aval0n-> guys what sound device does ubuntu use? when I cat a wav file to /dev/audio I get static, but clicking on the same wav file on the deskop it plays fine... anyone?
<scguy318> sylvertfox: sudo umount /mnt/point, then sudo mount /dev/here /mnt/point/here
<robert98374> asc so it started it back up but when I closed the terminal it also closed
<Meglo> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/audio
<Exposure> Aval0n-: /dev/dsp?
<niru> scguy318, ?
<Aval0n-> hmm
<usr13> alanapost: Can you push the button on the CD-RW drive and open it?
<scguy318> Aval0n-: why cat a wav? they're not exactly raw audio data
<Aval0n-> yeah
<alanapost> usr13 yes i can eject via the tray's button
<asc> robert98374: Because it was running on the terminal. You can either run it from a run program dialog, or run it from a screen session and then detach the session.
<Aval0n-> I'm trying to troubleshoot why his hdtv wonder just gives static for sound via myth
<scguy318> niru: what Ubuntu are you using?
<Meglo> What exactly is raw audio data and ready to be cat'd to /dev/dsp?
<usr13> alanapost: Ok, then.  What is the problem?
<overcluckerer> sylverfox, sudo umount /dev/devicename, them sudo mount /dev/devicename -t filesystemtype /new/pace/to/mount
<niru> scguy318, edgy
<alanapost> usr13, none of the inserted media mount, play, can be browsed, indexed, or anything at all
<robert98374> asc what would stop it from starting at start up?
<usr13> alanapost: Oh, here is the problem:  You were trying to mount an AUDIO CD.
<usr13> alanapost: You will not be able to mount an audo CD
<weltschmerz> anyone else having hibernation problems lately?
<alanapost> previously i was trying to mount an ubuntu cd
<riotkittie> alanapost: is this a dual boot system?
<alanapost> no
<usr13> alanapost: YOu can rip but not mount.
<usr13> Ok?
<scguy318> niru: mm I see
<scguy318> niru: and you say you have installed the ipw3945 packages?
<alanapost> i can't rip, if i open a cd ripping program it says no media inserted
<riotkittie> alanapost: can your CD drive be removed from your laptop? if so, have you tried reseating it?
<niru> scguy318, yes
<alanapost> if i put in a dvd and open vlan, it says insert something first
<The_Entropy> I am connected to the internet through my university WAN. I am currently tunneling my connection using openVPN. However, ubuntu keeps replacing the dns server of the tunnel with the one from the wireless network every 1min or so. is there a way to stop this?
<asc> robert98374: Dunno. If it wasn't in the programs run when the session started, but I don't know if those are configurable
<usr13> alanapost: If you want to mount a CD, place a data CD in, (not an audio CD).
<alanapost> i guess i could remove the cd drive
<riotkittie> wait. never mind. if you can eject, thats probably not the issue
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, if you reboot with the live cd, does it give you the options menu?
<alanapost> no, it ignores the cd drive on boot
<alanapost> which is my main problem
<alanapost> because i would just do a clean reinstall
* riotkittie sits in the dunce corner    
<overcluckerer> hiya
<robert98374> asc I forgot what the command to keep it running after I close the the terminal
<usr13> alanapost: Yes, if you but in a DVD, you will need video software to run the DVD movie.
<riotkittie> robert98374: command &
<alanapost> and yes already the bios is set to boot from cd before hd
<alanapost> ugh i have been watching dvds on this exact laptop with the same xubuntu install 4 days ago
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, is this a desktop?
<scguy318> niru: do you have linux-restricted-modules-generic installed?
<asc> riotkittie: Doesn't that just put it in the background?
<scguy318> niru: a Launchpad suggestion, and did you do sudo modprobe ipw3945?
<robert98374> riotkittie so it would be &xfce4-panel?
<overcluckerer> sylverfox, you can either umount /dev/hda2, or /media/hda2
<usr13> alanapost: If you watched a DVD 4 days ago, you should also be able to today.
<alanapost> yes thanks i agree with you on that point
<bluebanana> how can i type in Japanese on my ubuntu?
<Aval0n-> can anyone tell me a wav player for command line?
<niru> scguy318, let me check and I did modprob ipw3945 too
<riotkittie> asc: oops
<bluebanana> Aval0n-, mplayer
<asc> Aval0n-: mplayer
<bluebanana> asc, i beat you
<usr13> alanapost: Unless you have un-installed some software that is needed to play the particular media files that you are trying to play now.
<alanapost> i don't even care what media plays, as long as the cdrom drive functions in any way shape or form
<riotkittie> robert98374: xfce4-panel & wont work if youre going to close th eterm
<usr13> Aval0n-: play
<Aval0n-> thnc
<scguy318> niru: did you prefix sudo, or are you root?
<riotkittie> the term*
<alanapost> if it can't even be booted from, i am not too upset about failure to play mp3s
<asc> bluebanana: Not on my screen you didn't
<niru> scguy318, I am root
<scguy318> niru: kk
<asc> grr >:)
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, so this is a laptop? if soo, its not a removable cd drive is it?
<overcluckerer> sylverfox, well almost, you need to have the first one be /dev/hda2
<alanapost> it's a laptop but with screwdrivers i find anything can be removed these days
<riotkittie> alanapost: how old is this laptop?  if you cant even boot from the drive,  i have to wonder if perhaps its given up the ghost
<asc> robert98374: I'm looking for a run program dialog in xfce...
<robert98374> asc thanks
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, lol, yes
<alanapost> it's 2 years old and i booted from the drive to install xubuntu in the first place 2 weeks ago
<alecw1> When is Ubuntu Gusty stable enough to download? I mean, there must be sometime before the official release date that the OS is stable enough to safely upgrade, right?
<riotkittie> or maybe a wire just got jogged
<overcluckerer> sylverfox, /media isn't where the devices actually are, just where they are mounted
<riotkittie> two weeks is two weeks. i've seen hardware die in that period.
<scguy318> alecw1: October 18, just wait :)
<usr13> riotkittie: He may not be able to boot from it simply because it is not set as first boot device in BIOS.
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, when you first start your computer, does it tell you you can press a key to specify what to boot off of?
<alanapost> oh my god guys
<alanapost> i'm sorry but
<riotkittie> usr13: alanapost has stated they have changed the boot order properly, i believe
<alanapost> i have answered the bios question so many times and even being asked in the first place is like, computers 101
<smashcrab> alecw1 - I found tribe5 was stable enough for use on a dozen diff pc's for a while now .. but may as well just wait a little longer for the offiial release
<riotkittie> then again, i havent really been following the convo
<alecw1> scguy318: no! I'm too impatient. It's not like October 18 is the day it FINALLY becomes stable...
<riotkittie> but i seem to recall him/her having stated that :P
<scguy318> alecw1: the Gutsy release schedule page on Ubuntu Wiki may help you decide when its stable enough :)
<asc> Does anybody know how to start xfce's run program dialog? :p
<alecw1> smashcrab: I want to upgrade from Fiesty, is it stable enough for that? To preserve my apps and data?
<alanapost> my primary source of puzzlement, bewilderment if you will, is to why this cd drive spins and so forth, shows up in device manager, is a boot option in BIOS, but is passed over in boot sequence
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, can you press a key to choose what to boot off of? and who makes that laptop?
<overcluckerer> sylver mkdir sudo mkdir /home/hda2 && mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /home/hda2
<usr13> riotkittie: Well, for some time now, he has been tryint to mount an audio CD
<smashcrab> I wouldnt wanna guess, I only did clean installs
<usr13> riotkittie: We overlooked the fact that he may not have a data CD in the device so...
<alanapost> usr13, you are the most useless person i have ever had the misfortune to try and communicate with, and i hope to god you have asperger's because otherwise there is no excuse
<usr13> in the first place..
<scguy318> alanapost: did you burn it as an image? sorry if you've already answered
<pillowpants> can anyone here recommend the easiest way to setup a file server
<riotkittie> this is what i have seen in my failure to pay attention > cd can't be booted from, drive does not automount, and regardless of the type of disc, there is no data to be seen
<pillowpants> nfs, samba, or other
<usr13> alanapost: Thank you very much.  :)
<alanapost> die in a fire
<riotkittie> usr13:  you make my head hurt, you really do.
<usr13> alanapost: I suppose none of the information I gave you has helped any?
<riotkittie> alanapost: that wasnt nice. tsk tsk .
<Crozar> i cant beleive im connected
<alanapost> no, it has been repetitive noncomprehending nonsense
<denmax> usr13 -  u still here :D
<Crozar> can some1 see my chat
<asc> robert98374: Well, okay. 'sudo apt-get install screen', 'screen', press enter to get past the intro, then run 'xfce4-panel', hit 'control-a-d' to detach screen, and then you can close the terminal. There is a better way to do it, of course.
<riotkittie> Crozar: yes
<usr13> denmax: Yes?
<Crozar> heelppppppppppppppPPP!!!!
<scguy318> alanapost: what's the original problem? ive totally missed out on the original question
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, can you press a key to choose what to boot off of? and who makes that laptop?
<Crozar> its a miracle
<alanapost> i have had better tech support from Dell India
<scguy318> Crozar: i cant see your chat Crozar ;)
<usr13> riotkittie: Thanks for the nice words.
<scguy318> alanapost: what's the original problem? ive totally missed out on the original question
<riotkittie> alanapost: as i've said, i havent really been following the chat as i was helping two people in PMs. did you do the dmesg thing?
<usr13> I'm only trying to help.
<alanapost> press a key to choose what to boot off of.. (?) like, when the system's loading? i can choose which kernal (normal/recovery)?
<robert98374> asc wow, I hopr I don't have to do that everytime I restart
<riotkittie> usr13: trying to help is one thing, and i'm really not trying to be mean here, but you dont seem to be attention to what the people you're trying to help are saying/have said, and then you seem to
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, no, like on my laptop i can press F11 while the BIOS splash screen shows and i can choose to boot off my hardrive, cd drive or network, etc
<riotkittie> launch into tangents that are so totally not related
<denmax> I am still unable to connect to the internet. for some reason, ubuntu is not able to connect to my router, or even get an ipaddress from the router. i have tried both static / dhcp :(
<asc> robert98374: You shouldn't have to, but I'm failing to find the run program thing
<alanapost> i can press F2 to get to BIOS settings, but i don't get to manually select a boot source each time i start the system (unless i haven't enabled some setting)
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, overriding whatever order is set in the bios
<asc> robert98374: There should also be a way to configure which programs run on boot, but I don't know where to find that either. I've never actually used xfce.
<Crozar> guys please listen up , this is a strange problem i had this problem with ubuntu edgy and i havent solved it i didnt try to go deep in the matter but now i did with gusty i still havent found the problem but suddenly my irc is connected this internet problem it wasnt working i could ping websites but cant connect to sites i could see my network but when using firefox irc or kopete it keeps saying connecting then suddenly unable to connect so
<Crozar>  i did put my ubuntu7 feisty live cd because only feisty didnt give me any problems
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, who makes that laptop?
<alanapost> gateway
<robert98374> asc yeah I am running into the same issue
<alanapost> it is junk but it's been working and i'm maybe 95% sure it's not the hardware
<Crozar> LOL still i cant connect to firefox
<Crozar> only irc is working
<usr13> riotkittie: The only way you can help someone is to get detailed information from them about what they are trying to do.  YOu don't seem to understand that fact.  SOrry but like I said; I am only trying to help.
<alanapost> i think that if i could do a fresh install the problem would resolve but without being able to boot from cd i am not sure how to go about it without creating more problems
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, what model?
<alanapost> mx6123
<usr13> alanapost: I don't think you need to re-install.
<alanapost> crozar it is probably your dns
<denmax> hey guys, a little help here please.
<usr13> alanapost: Just fix the issues you have .
<riotkittie> usr13: i do seem to understand that fact, but let's be honest. i wasnt following the conversation nor trying to assist them, but even i was aware that they'd repeatedly stated they'd changed the boot order in BIOS
<scguy318> !install | alanapost
<ubotu> alanapost: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<asc> robert98374: Hah, might have found it.
<scguy318> alanapost: if you haven't already seen that
<Crozar> alanapost pm me il send u the whole study of my network
<scguy318> alanapost: there are ways to install without CD
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/M280/1008547faq20.shtml
<alanapost> hahaha
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, that lets you choose what to boot off
<robert98374> asc kewl
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, press F10
<Crozar> alanapost: i have everything u need trust me on a simple view
<sylverfox> I could not manage with the mounting
<riotkittie> and i was aware of the issue. again, not following the conversation, i knew it had nothing to do not with trying to mount an audio CD but the fact that CDs werent recognized at all
<sylverfox> i could umount the partition
<sylverfox> but could not mount it
<sylverfox> :-(
<RAdams> Is there anything similar to Apple's "Dock" besides kicker?
<usr13> riotkittie: Sorry, but I missed that detail.  But Sure glad you didn't :)
<asc> robert98374: Run 'xfce4-autostart-editor'. Click add. Put in a name and, for the command, 'xfce4-panel'
<Cebulinux--> i have the beta of gutsy.. is it safe to update using it?
<overclucker> sylver show me what you did to mount it
<asc> robert98374: This may or may not work, but it's probably the best bet right now.
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, so while you see the bios splash screen, press f10 then choose cd rom from the little menu and that should boot off the cd
<ubunt1> &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<ubunt1> &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<riotkittie> RAdams: i believve there's kiba dock
<ubunt1> nono
<ubunt1> all hardisk go
<sylverfox> sudo mount /dev/hda2 ext3 /home/szacsvdm/Raktar2
<ubunt1> what is this
<alanapost> my BIOS settings are totally fine, they're actually set to look at the HD even later than the original settings (which were probably fine anyway, i mean i probably will never have to netboot)
<ubunt1> when i open the hard disk it is coming
<overclucker> sylver, -t goes right after mount
<scguy318> ubuntu1: thats the raw data on your hard disk...
<Cebulinux--> or how can i upgrade to 7.10
<sylverfox> the current mounting point is /home/family/Raktar2
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, yes, however this bypasses those settings
<overclucker> mount -t ext3
<ubunt1> what
<overclucker> mount -t ext3 /dev/.....
<rabbitnightmare> if i copy all of my music as root will i be able to access them on another distribution?
<ubunt1> i have fat32
<scguy318> Cebulinux--: the Gutsy release notes should have a discussion of how to upgrade
<alanapost> so is this something other than bios settings, or is it hitting enter when selecting cdrom within bios boot order menu?
<ubunt1> scguy318:  hey
<scguy318> Cebulinux--: dist-upgrade is a huge nono I think
<ubunt1> scguy318: how to restrore the information?
<rabbitnightmare> to another hard drive
<scguy318> ubuntu1: what do you mean?
<ubunt1> all things that i have in this hard disk is that &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<ubunt1> &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<usr13> alanapost: Try excluding the HD altogether (from boot sequence).
<robert98374> asc thanks ill try it out in the morning
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, this is a way to specify what to boot off of without entering the bios and messing with the order. whatever option you choose to boot off of in this menu is where your machine will look for an operating system i.e the cd drive.
<scguy318> ubuntu1: how are you viewing this information?
<alanapost> usr13, my bios boot order menu doesn't let me remove items, only change the order they appear in
<overclucker> sylverfox, i think i had a moment of dyslexia, and told it to you wrong before, sorry
<asc> rabbitnightmare: You'll be able to read it certainly. If you want to do other things, you might need to chown it, since that will change the owner to 'root'
<asc> robert98374: Kay. Good luck.
<ubunt1> open the hard disk and i see it
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, are you on the laptop now?
<sylverfox> overluckerer: it works now
<themoebius> hey guys I'm having a problem with my hard drive. its saying it can't mount it because it can't read the superblock. I have the same problem in windows. But it does know the correct name of the drive. Is there any hope of recovering it?
<sylverfox> but will this work after restarting the computer?
<ubunt1> /media/hardisk-3 too show it &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<ubunt1> &.&        1&.3&        &.&    &.&
<ubunt1> nonoi
<usr13> alanapost: If you have a bootable CD and the CDROM is first in the boot sequence order and your hardware is OK, it should boot to the CD.
<alanapost> i'll try rebooting and pressing F10 to access this other boot menu, but i don't see the screen the gateway.com doc refers to, so i'm not sure if it's going to have effect..
<overclucker> sylverfox, nope, but i can help with that
<ubunt1> scguy318: how to restore it.
<Supaplex> how do I get a refund for vista from HP? I've never used it but they're being a pill. :-/
<scguy318> ubuntu1: your file system seems to be seriously messed up, what did you do recently? i advise testdisk for data recovery
<ubunt1> scguy318: how to restore.
<rabbitnightmare> ty asc
<scguy318> ubuntu1: is that your directory listing? if so...ouch
<ubunt1> scguy318:  hwo to test it
<riotkittie> Supaplex: you can contact them, and ask if they'll provide a refund... but not all of them will
<overclucker> sylverfox, gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<scguy318> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> bah
<evilxhwnd> alanapost, i would hope so, since the documentation claims it. if not, i think gateway deserves a call to explain this one
<scguy318> um moment
<usr13> alanapost: Some laptops use the Esc key to bring up boot menu.
<riotkittie> Supaplex: oh wait, you've already done that
<ubunt1> scguy318: ???
<overclucker> sylverfox, thais controls what mounts on boot, and boot order
<denmax> i m having a bit of a trouble with my ethernet card, trying to access the internet from ubuntu. any idea where do i start troubleshooting from ?
<overclucker> s/order/priority
<scguy318> ubunt1: gimme a moment so I can point you to a guide
<scguy318> ubunt1: is what you're showing me a directory listing?
<ubunt1> ?
<Supaplex> riotkittie: yeah. I thought they had to comply with the 1999 MSFT vs NY civil antitrust ruling.
<alanapost> usr13 my lack of linux kung fu shouldn't keep indicating that 1. i think i can boot from an audio cd; 2. i don't understand what boot orders indicate 3. i am not aware of sudo 4. whatever else keeps coming up that seems incredibly ridiculous
<ubunt1> it is files and directory too
<scguy318> ubuntu1: on second thought
<scguy318> ubunt1: if you type reset in the terminal
<scguy318> ubunt1: and do ls, is the display a-ok?
<ubunt1> what will happend?
<overclucker> sylverfox, do you see the line in fstab that has /media/hda2 in it?
<scguy318> ubunt1: maybe your terminal font is messed up, do reset then ls?
<ubunt1> nautilus too show it
<a-stray-ca1> if i try to record something with my mic i get "arecord: set_params:909: Channels count non available"
<sylverfox> yes
<scguy318> ubunt1: mm ouch, ya testdisk
<alanapost> anyway thanks for your help guys with the sad exclusion of usr13, of whom i can only say if i did tech support like that for the windows users at my work i would be out of a job quite rapidly
<a-stray-ca1> how would i go about figuring out whats wrong :/
<ubunt1> how to test it
<ubunt1> how to test it
<riotkittie> Supaplex: i'm not sure of that myself. try contacting spitzer's office and seeing what they say. wait, he's not the AG any more. uhm. contact the AG'S office and see what they say? :P
<overclucker> sylverfox, post it
<evilxhwnd> lol
<scguy318> ubunt1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<a-stray-ca1> starting using this: arecord -f cd -D hw:1,0 -d 20 test.wav, have a usb mic as card 1, device 0
<ubunt1> i can't unmount it An application is preventing the volume from being unmounted.
<scguy318> ubunt1: what did you do recently?
<ubunt1> gnome part
<ubunt1> but it work
<ubunt1> then i install oblivion with cxoffice
<scguy318> ubunt1: what were you doing in GPartEd?
<sylverfox> # /dev/hda2
<sylverfox> UUID=507d5276-54cd-4ea0-a451-9286e066a012 /home/family/Raktar2 ext3    defaults        0       2
<Supaplex> riotkittie: good idea. it's too bad ubuntu doesn't have any difinitive information regarding this issue on their site. *shrug* maybe it's too dirty to get involved with. :-d
<ubunt1> then i install oblivion with cxoffice
<scguy318> ubunt1: what were you doing in GPartEd?
<sylverfox> in the past i tried to change simpli the path but it didn't work
<ubunt1> nothing only to make ext3,but then i restore it
<scguy318> ubunt1: restore what?
<scguy318> ubunt1: i really need specifics here, and look at the link I gave you
<scguy318> ubunt1: you really should use a LiveCD to recover data
<scguy318> ubunt1: your data looks to be in a bit of doo-doo
<ubunt1> is that what the link write
<ubunt1> what mena doo-doo
<riotkittie> Supaplex: take the easy route and just put the disc up for bid on eBay :P  or is it one of those stupid recovery CDs?
<darkchr0n0s> which live CD has ntfs support... knoppix ?
<a-stray-ca1> anyone have any idea? :(
<Supaplex> riotkittie: worse. it's a recovery partition, and I formatted it already.
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: Ubuntu does, if you install ntfs-3g
<overclucker> sylverfox, for human readabilty, i suggest you replace it with :
<riotkittie> darkchr0n0s: if slax doesn't, there's probably a module that can be added to enable it
<scguy318> ubunt1: your data is in serious trouble
<scguy318> ubunt1: please read the link
<awake> Hi people, what do u suggest to make a complete backup of my pc?
<darkchr0n0s> hmm.. thanks
<ubunt1> scguy318: and if i restart the computer
<ubunt1> this program on the website are wrong
<Supaplex> riotkittie: hummm technically the licence is non-transferable or some bs like that, but maybe that doesn't apply to me if I haven't even booted it. (vista never booted in my hands)
<overclucker> sylverfox, /dev/hda2 /home/hda2 ext3 defaults 0 0
<scguy318> ubunt1: what program? what website?
<riotkittie> Supaplex: oh yea, i forgot theyre being super cheap and just putting it all on partitions now. in that case, forget any chance of a refund, sorry :|
<scguy318> ubunt1: all I can tell you is that your data is probably lost or corrupt, I dunno what you did recently, you weren't specific about that
<darkchr0n0s> awake:  what u mean by complete backup.. u want OS and configs too ?
<ubunt1> i don't want to save the files that i have on the disk and then again to restore
<scguy318> ubunt1: so, read the link I gave you
<ubunt1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ubunt1> i read it
<ubunt1> why is there no program like scandisk?
<pLr> is there alot of server tutorials w/ ubuntu?
<sylverfox> overclucker: sould i simply cut out the UUID?
<scguy318> ubunt1: because the Linux equivalent is fsck, and that's NOT what we need rght now
<riotkittie> there is a program like scandisk. fsck.
<scguy318> ubunt1: your partition seems to be seriously screwed up, you need to get to a LiveCD and start the recovery process
<riotkittie> and as scguy318 said, its not what you need right now :P
<ubunt1> scguy318: the problem is that
<arvin2212> hey guys
<overclucker> sylverfox, yeah you can remove that whoel lineand replace it with what i gave you
<scguy318> if y'all have any good tips, fill ubunt1 in
<arvin2212> anyone knows a good way to install compiz with an ati video card?
<overclucker> sylverfox, /dev/hda2 /home/hda2 ext3 defaults 0 0
<ubunt1> scguy318:  and if restart the computer ?
<darkchr0n0s> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> ubunt1: what do you mean?
<darkchr0n0s> !effects > arvin2212
<sylverfox> ok
<sylverfox> let's see if it works
<sylverfox> just one more question
<arvin2212> thanks
<riotkittie> arvin2212: yes, step one is realizing that ATI cards are miserable. step two is replacing it.  alternately, just wait til gutsy is released.
<overclucker> mkay\
<sylverfox> i see here a Floppy drive
<sylverfox> but i don't have one
<overclucker> fd?
<ubunt1> scguy318:  maybe that restart could help
<sylverfox> should i simpli remove thet line?
<pLr> can ubuntu run dhcp nat? are there tutorials available? if so on which distro????
<darkchr0n0s> riotkittie:  ATi is a pain, but it works, somehow
<scguy318> ubunt1: you could try, I guess, but based on what you told me, your data seems to be in trouble
<arvin2212> lol..i dont have enuf funds to replaceit
<arvin2212> :D
<usr13> pLr: Yes ubuntu can run dhcp and nat
<overclucker> sylverfox, if you want, shouldn't pose a problem
<sylverfox> grate
<ubunt1> hmmm
<usr13> pLr: man dhcpd  man iptables
<sylverfox> UUID?
<sylverfox> what is that?
<miyaka> join #twisted
<riotkittie> darkchr0n0s: i've never had success  :P  but yea,  plenty have accomplished it
<scguy318> sylverfox: its a unique identifier for a partition
<pLr> usr13: which version is most stable for that w/ qos & monitoring..
<brad016> Is there any text-to-speech app that comes with ubuntu?
<scguy318> sylverfox: because device names can change
<sylverfox> it isn't a problem if I take that out from every partition?
<darkchr0n0s> riotkittie:  i am using compiz on ATi mobitity Radeon x2300 :D
<usr13> pLr: Please rephrase your question.
<overclucker> sylverfox, disk label, that way you can move the disk, and still have it boot
<riotkittie> darkchr0n0s: i've got it running on gutsy. yay for preinstallation.   :x
<arvin2212> hmm darkchr0n0s did u install any drivers for ur ati card?
<riotkittie> i need a new gfx card, tho. i have an x300 <weep>
<pLr> usr13: which release is most stable for that w/ qos & monitoring..
<usr13> pLr: Are you wanting to build a router?
<overclucker> sylverfox, you might want to keep it for root
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  ATi drivers from ati.amd.com
<pLr> usr13: yes w/ qos for voip
<usr13> qos?
<sylverfox> overclucker: for the root partition?
<ferronica> openoffice.org word wont print in black
<sylverfox> i don't have one separatly
<arvin2212> thank you very much darkchr0n0s
<Tom47> brad016 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  it's not that easy :P
<usr13> pLr: So you are wanting to build a NAT router?
<overclucker> sylverfox, uuidblahblah / ext3 blah
<sylverfox> just hda1 to hda3 and swap and cdrom0 to cdrom1
<arvin2212> but im abit afraid that if i update my driver then i wouldnt be able to access the desktop effects window as what i've done previously
<sylverfox> ok
<arvin2212> right now am using a freshly installed ubuntu
<sylverfox> i got it now
<sylverfox> thanks
<overclucker> mkay
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  i suggest wait for 7.10
<sylverfox> i save it now and try to rebbot
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  about 10-15 days
<arvin2212> hmm
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> whats new in 7.10/
<pLr> usr13: yes w/ qos for voip
<usr13> pLr: I would suggest a distro like IPcop
<iceslice> How do I clear my Nautilus trash can without deleting the fiels?
<iceslice> er, files
<arvin2212> whats new in 7.10?*
<scguy318> ubunt1: okay, a question for you: eres de Espana?
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  compiz-fusion preinstalled
<overclucker> sylverfox, if you move the disk to another bus, or to a different compy, uuid lets you without it having to be explicitly hda1
<scguy318> ubunt1: your IP address seems to suggest that you are from Spain
<arvin2212> ahh
<pLr> usr13: someone told me pfsense is IPcop better/
<arvin2212> hthat would be so nice
<darkchr0n0s> arvin2212:  if luck might work out of box
<arvin2212> :D
<darkchr0n0s> lucky*
<arvin2212> well let's keep our fingers crossed
<sylverfox> ok overclucker
<sylverfox> thanks
<ubunt1> scguy318:  yes hwy
<usr13> pLr: see: ipcop.org
<overclucker> no prob
<sylverfox> i will reboot now and see whats happening
<darkchr0n0s> nice torrent speeds :D
<scguy318> !es | ubunt1
<ubotu> ubunt1: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<darkchr0n0s> espanol
<scguy318> ubunt1: perhaps you may be better served there, I'm sure a language barrier isn't fun to deal with along with a computer problem :(
<ubunt1> !es | scguy318
<ubotu> scguy318: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubunt1> no thanks
<scguy318> ubunt1: okay then
<ubunt1> why i can't install fsck
<scguy318> ubunt1: you dont
<darkchr0n0s> it's always there
<scguy318> ubunt1: you shouldn't run it on a mounted partition anyway
<ubunt1> and how to unmount the partition
<scguy318> ubunt1: sudo umount /the/mnt/point/here but I strongly suggest doing all this fun stuff from a LiveCD
<denmax> i am not able to access internet from ubuntu . any suggestions please ?
<ubunt1> why
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  is it a good idea to run fsck periodically ?
<scguy318> denmax: wireless or wired?
<ubunt1> scguy318: why
<scguy318> ubunt1: for the safety of your data
<scguy318> ubunt1: what exactly did you do in GPartEd anyway?
<ubunt1> scguy318: restore from ext3
<usr13> pLr: See:  ipcop.org pfsense.com http://m0n0.ch/wall/   etc.
<denmax> scguy318 - is it okay to pm ?
<scguy318> yes
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: well, Ubuntu does it for you ;)
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: so I guess yeah
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: you know, every x mounts
<sylverfox> re
<sylverfox> overclucker: it doesn't work very well
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  thanks
<sylverfox> it mounted them under /media/disk
<sylverfox> and /media/disk-1
<pLr> usr13: i should go w/ ipcop?
<sylverfox> but in fstab this aren't the mount points
<b14ck> can anyone tell me why when i share folders with samba on my ubuntu computer, i can't get them from a wnidows computer? it asks for a password, but i want it to be un password protected.....
<scguy318> ubunt1: restore from what? i strongly strongly strongly suggest testdisk
<usr13> pLr: and http://www.smoothwall.org/
<scguy318> ubunt1: your filesystem seems fubared
<overclucker> sylverfox, to the mount poinst exist?
<usr13> pLr: I recommend ipcop
<sylverfox> one exists
<sylverfox> but it isn't mounted there
<iceslice> I've got a bunch of protected files linked to my trash can, how do i clear them out without deleting them?
<Fishscene> Hey folks. I have, what I hope to be, an easy question
<overclucker> sylverfox, and you rebooted?
<sylverfox> yes
<Fishscene> How do I get root-level access in Ubuntu Desktop?
<scguy318> !root | Fishscene
<ubotu> Fishscene: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<darkchr0n0s> Fishscene:  use sudo before every comand
<overclucker> sylverfox, pastebin you fstab
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  what does sudo passwd will do then??
<overclucker> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fishscene> it asks me for a password
<usr13> pLr: ipcop is user friendly and the documentation is good.  See: http://www.ipcop.org/1.4.0/en/admin/html/
<darkchr0n0s> Fishscene:  enter ur password
<sylverfox> should i send it in private?
<ubunt1> scguy318: how to test the disk
<darkchr0n0s> Fishscene:  the one you use to login
<overclucker> sylverfox, that would work too
<Fishscene> ....
<Fishscene> weird. Now it's working. Thanks guys :)
<overclucker> sylverfox, pm?
<scguy318> ubunt1: the link I gave you tells you
<pLr> usr13: pfsense has more idlers on irc ;P
<ubunt1> scguy318: i want some program that make it
<turffy> Hi can any one help me Im configuring a new installed feisty to connect to a belkin wireless router and the wireless adapter im using is a d-link Air plus g dwl-g510. the router is just using wpa for security, i followed the instruction on http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html but I could not see wpa personal. can any one direct me to a complete how to, thanks.
<usr13> pLr: BUT, I have most of my experience with IPcop and smoothwall. I've yet to try pfsense  So...
<scguy318> ubunt1: testdisk can do the job, and are you sure you don't want to seek help in a Spanish channel?
<ubunt1> scguy318: no thanks
<turffy> I have use the link in my ibm laptop and im not having a problem
<ubunt1> scguy318: now lets see
<pLr> usr13: thx
<usr13> pLr: just because there is more activity on IRC is not (in my opinion) a good reason to believe that it is the one that will best suit your needs.
<usr13> pLr: Read the docs and ask more questions of others - first and then make up your mind
<pLr> usr13: ok i will
<usr13> pLr: Ipcop has served me well.  I've used it for several years now.
<usr13> pLr: I can tell you a lot about ipcop and a little about smoothwall and monowall but little about the others.
<pLr> usr13: ppl in pfsense are saying how its better than cisco routers so im pretty sold on that ive used cisco before
<usr13> pLr: well, you can count on the fact that it will be more feature rich and more user friendly too, (and the price is right).
<ubunt1> scguy318: and testdisk what do
<usr13> pLr: It's pretty increadable really.  Linux firewall routers rock
<scguy318> ubunt1: it analyzes your partition for data that can be recovered
<zac> hey whats the status on compiz/compiz-fusion on amd64? it seems like its mostly there but missing some packages?
<scguy318> ubunt1: considering the sorry state of your partition, I think that's a very good idea
<ubunt1> a start to analyze
<ubunt1> 60800cyclynder
<usr13> pLr: In other words, you will find all of them good, just some will have menus and options arranged the way you want them.
<ubunt1> what that mean
<zac> also whats the command to switch whatever broken window manager is running now back to default?
<pLr> usr13: im picking that up, i've been a windows/cisco admin for the past 10 years.. what a waste.
<ubunt1> plr
<ubunt1> plr
<pLr> ?
<ubunt1> plr how cisco admin
<usr13> Actually pfsense is BSD I think, right?
<usr13> I don't know for sure.
<pLr> ubunt1 what do you mean?
<usr13> But not matter.
<Fishscene> How do I navigate to the administrator desktop. I've tried using "cd .." which brings me to the home directory, but I can't seem to get anywhere else
<ubunt1> plr windows cisco admin
<ubunt1> ?
<scguy318> Fishscene: root's home?
<scguy318> Fishscene: /root I think
<pLr> ubunt1: what is your question if i administer windows and cisco devices? yes.
<Fishscene> Administrator's home
<scguy318> Fishscene: well, this is Linux, so we call it root :)
<scguy318> Fishscene: /root is it
<ubunt1> plr but how can some peoples can be cisco admins
<usr13> pLr: monowall also uses BSD kernel.
<ubunt1> how they pay for the work?
<ferronica_> how to print in office.org  document in black color ?
<Fishscene> I just tried root successfully, but I'm not sure how to get to the desktop
<scguy318> Fishscene: are you trying to login as root? if so, please read the link here
<scguy318> !root | Fishscene
<ubotu> Fishscene: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<scguy318> Fishscene: there's absolutely no reason to
<garette> hi all when i am running sudo apt-get install <package> after regular installation it shows me this weird output http://pastebin.ca/721382 please help
<pLr> ubunt1: you get CCNA
<ubunt1> plr yes
<noskl1>  Fishscene: root does not have a desktop, since you can't normally login with root
<ubunt1> plr but it is diffifult
<danny500> ok big problem
<ferronica_> ?
<scguy318> danny500: wut
<danny500> My computer will only run in 640X480 >_>
<noskl1> Fishscene: tell us what you are trying to achieve instead
<portablejim> How do you set the AuthMode=WPAPSK with ndiswrapper?
<pLr> ubunt1: not if you enjoy playing w/ it ;)
<ferronica_> how do i print in black color ?
<Fishscene> ok here's my problem. I'm trying to install some 3rd party software. Which requires root privelages. The software is located on my desktop. At the login screen, I logged in as administrator
<scguy318> Fishscene: what 3rd party software? does sudo not do it for you?
<noskl1> ferronica_: you mean, like with a printer?
<ubunt1> plr how they pay it for the work
<Fishscene> VMWare tools
<scguy318> Fishscene: and I don't believe you can login as root anyway, unless you set the root pass?
<danny500> I do I force the computer to go into a different resolution?
<darkchr0n0s> what do i use to make ISO of a disc ? k3b ??
<noskl1> Fishscene: do you have an user called "Administrator"?
<Fishscene> That was my problem earlier- I hadn't defined the root pass and I was confused why it was asking to to put it in :)
<ubunt1> where i can find the command that can every day get hole
<pLr> ubunt1: very well but its not many hours because its so stable
<Fishscene> noskl1, yes
<sylverfox> hi
<ferronica_> noskl1: yes
<sylverfox> overclucker: it works
<sylverfox> thanks
<Fishscene> I defined that account when I installed Ubuntu
<danny500> O_O wait. I might be in safe mode >_<
<darkchr0n0s> what do i use to make ISO of a disc ? k3b ?? anyone ?
<pLr> Going to sleep now bye all
<ferronica_> noskl1: by default word printin grey color :(
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: to burn one? k3b or right clicking the ISO and doing burn
<noskl1> Fishscene: so, your "administrator" user is not root
<sylverfox> (how can i add the two partitions to my nautilus)
<ubunt1> plr i want to work but i don't understand it
<ferronica_> noskl1: i want to print in black color.
<overclucker> sylverfox, no prob
<noskl1> Fishscene: you have 2 users, "administrator" and "root"
<Fishscene> Correct
<ubunt1> plr i want to work but i don't understand it
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  to make ISO from a disc.. that is copying the DISC onto hard drive
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: ah
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: i would just do
<pLr> ubunt1: ccna torrent in google ;) goodnight
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/iso/file/u/want bs=4096
<ubunt1> plr ?
<ubunt1> plr?
<ubunt1> plr ?
<darkchr0n0s> kk.. thanks
<ubunt1> plr?
<ubunt1> what
<teKnofreak> plr == plz ?
<noskl1> Fishscene: Whatever the document is telling you to do as root, you must do using sudo
<scguy318> teKnofreak: no, hes trying to talk to a user whos going for the night
<teKnofreak> ah ok
<noskl1> just add "sudo" before all commands
<ubunt1> this is bad if i know where to search to make a practic and someone to show me.
<Fishscene> nokl1. Understood
<scguy318> Fishscene: please read the link I gave you, it explains the Linux concept of security :)
<teKnofreak> but that was pLr not plr :-s
<noskl1> Fishscene: because there is no way to login as root, there is no root Desktop
<scguy318> teKnofreak: i know, all lower case for him
<garette> hi all when i am running sudo apt-get install <package> then in the output after regular installation it shows me this weird output http://pastebin.ca/721382 please help
<teKnofreak> ohh
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  is bs=4096 associated with ISO ?
<noskl1> Fishscene: if you want to move to the "Administrator" desktop, just cd Desktop
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: no, it just means, read 4096 bytes at a time
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: when dd does the copying
<Fishscene> Noskl1, it says the directory doesn't exist
<garette> scguy3128: when i am running sudo apt-get install <package> then in the output after regular installation it shows me this weird output http://pastebin.ca/721382 please help
<scguy318> Fishscene: i guess you're still in /root, so cd ~/Desktop
<scguy318> garette: please use Ubuntu's pastebin, pastebin.ca is seriously lagging for me
<teKnofreak> garette, you in the middle of dependency hell :P
<Fishscene> output: /home/administrator/desktop: No such file or directory
<scguy318> Fishscene: Linux is case sensitive
<noskl1> Fishscene: with a capital D
<Fishscene> By the way, I'll be reading the link sent to me
<garette> teKnofreak: sorry i cant' get you
<teKnofreak> garette, what did you try to apt-get install ?
<Fishscene> Criminy. That was all?
<teKnofreak> i mean the package
<Fishscene> Hahahah. Awesome possum
<scguy318> Fishscene: San Francisco you are from? cool
<garette> teKnofreak: anything whatever it may be
<Fishscene> lol. looking up my IP are we? :)
<scguy318> Fishscene: its right on the reverse DNS :)
<teKnofreak> garette, there is a older installation which am afraid has failed miserably and it is trying to reinstall it
<Fishscene> curse my ISP
<scguy318> Fishscene: i gather you can figure out where I'm from :P
<Fishscene> ah well. I'm not exactly in SF. but yea
<teKnofreak> i mean, an older apt-get install or something, associated with open office
<garette> teKnofreak: so how do i fix it?
<scguy318> Fishscene: close by I suppose
<teKnofreak> garette, --fix-missing
<Fishscene> yup
<garette> teKnofreak: lemme try
<scguy318> ubunt1: por favor, entre en la canal #ubuntu-es, I seriously doubt that we are meeting your needs
<scguy318> garette: looks like a Launchpad bug
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39236/
<teKnofreak> gardar, oops.. use --ignore-missing or -m
<garette> teKnofreak: hey now its exactly showing what i pasted!! lol
<teKnofreak> err.. garette ^^
<noskl1> what is the best option for a shared /home between 4 computers? NFS?
<garette> scguy318, so what i can do to fix
<denmax> i coudnt find much in the system logs. there were heaps of stuff...
<Zweisteine> Hello, upon upgrading to Gutsy suspend no longer works. In Feisty, I had to install uswsusp and modify the HAL suspend script to call it instead of the kernel-mode things first to be able to suspend. In Gutsy, uswsusp doesn't include s2ram, so I built uswsusp from source. It doesn't work either. Was the uswsusp package from feisty built from CVS uswsusp or 0.7, and did it contain any special patch?
<teKnofreak> garette, try installing ttf-opensymbol
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: the if param should be a device name, /dev/cdrom
<garette> teKnofreak: ok
<usr13> noskl1: Soulds like what your looking for is a thinclient system.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<noskl1> usr13: nope
<scguy318> garette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553 for fine discussion
<denmax>  i still dont want to give up . i wanna find a way to make it work.
<noskl1> usr13: I have 4 P4 machines with 1GB RAM each
<teKnofreak> garette, and then do apt-get -f install, and see
<garette> teKnofreak: same error
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318:  thanks
<noskl1> usr13: I can't run all processes in one of them
<teKnofreak> garette, same as in it shows the entire crap ?
<garette> scguy318, teKnofreak: yeah''
<denmax> scguy318 - coudlnt find much in the logs bro
<scguy318> denmax: anything related to DHCP? you shouldn't have needed to peek through the entire boot-up log
<scguy318> denmax: :(
<scguy318> denmax: perhaps
<scguy318> denmax: hmm
<teKnofreak> garette, it is an earlier mess of ttf-opensymbol
<usr13>  noskl1 NFS is more than likely what you will want to use.
<denmax> what client do u use scguy318 ?
<scguy318> denmax: your router doesn't like that Windows hasn't released
<scguy318> the DHCP lease
<scguy318> denmax: client?
<b3nw> hi all, I noticed when I click and hold the right alt key down, I'm able to drag the window around, am I able to disable this functionality somewhere? (xfce4 / ubuntu)
<scguy318> denmax: IRC? i run mIRC on Wine
<denmax> mirc. ?
<scguy318> yep
<garette> teKnofreak: sudo apt-get install -f
<floop_> Floopy
<Fishscene> Windows hasn't release the IP?
<floop_> &nick Floopy
<teKnofreak> garette, find post-instal script of ttf-opensymbol and delete it before trying again
<scguy318> Fishscene: ?
<Curs0r> is there a way to pass an install partition to ubiquity on the command line?
<denmax> scguy318 : dhcp ? yes. it had timed out without any response
<scguy318> denmax: could be a router thing :(
<Fishscene> sorry, saw a chance where I might be able to help. lol
<garette> teKnofreak: how do i do that?
<scguy318> Fishscene: oh, I thought u were asking a question :P
<Fishscene> oh. lol
<teKnofreak> garette, you should find it somewhere like.. /var/lib/dpkg/info/emacs22.postrm
<darkchr0n0s_> nick ghosted :(
<ferronica> how to burn .uif image file in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME ?
<scguy318> ferronica: convert that UIF baby in MagicISO (a WINDOWS app :()
<denmax> which is why i put in the static ip address and even then, i am not able to ping 10.1.1.1
<Floopy> anny of you guys know how wine, cedga or crossover supports photoshop cs1 cs2 or cs 3?
<darkchr0n0s_> nick
<garette> teKnofreak: ok let me check
<Fishscene> Denmax, if you don't mind, what's going on?
<teKnofreak> garette, delete the content of the script leaving it blank
<scguy318> Floopy: not very well, though there are strides in 0.9.46, the very latest
<darkchr0n0s_> nick as
<Floopy> or if it does
<scguy318> Floopy: check WineAppDb for more info
<darkchr0n0s_> nick as :(
<garette> teKnofreak: ok
<darkchr0n0s_> :S
<darkchr0n0s_> anways
<Floopy> k thanx
<scguy318> Floopy: one of the few stuff that u need Windoze for
<Curs0r> is there a way to pass an install partition to ubiquity on the command line?
<denmax> fishscene : sure fishscene, i installed ubuntu  and i am not able to access internet.
<Floopy> I know, but like linux the most hehe
<ferronica> scguy318: better to burn in windows then
<Fishscene> Denmax, I assume you have an IP address and DNS server configured on Ubuntu?
<usr13> ferronica: You need to convert the .uif image to iso
<darkchr0n0s_> scguy318:  you can burn CD/DVD using DVD also then ??
<sia> Can anyone tell me what kernel Feisty or Gibbon uses?
<garette> teKnofreak: hey my /var/lib/dpkg/info/ contins -> emerald.postrm
<ferronica> scguy318: in windows magic iso burn it directly
<garette> teKnofreak: but not what you said
<darkchr0n0s_> scguy318:  you can burn CD/DVD using dd* also then ??
<ferronica> scguy318: how to convert it to .iso in ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> not_sia, i'm on gutsy and i have 2.6.22-12-generic
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s_: no
<denmax> scguy318 : what does "wine " on mirc help u with ? is it like a plugin ?
<not_sia> leo_rockw: Thanks a bunch
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s_: you would use cdrecord or w/e
<leo_rockw> not_sia, np
<scguy318> ferronica: use MagicISO, save as -> ISO
<darkchr0n0s_> scguy318:  alright
<scguy318> ferronica: UIF is a crappy format, even though yes its compressed
<noskl1> denmax: wine allows you to run windows programs in linux
<cyne> is xubuntu supported here?
<noskl1> denmax: mIRC is windows only
<scguy318> cyne: probably, ask away
<leo_rockw> how do i tell s2disk where to resume from after i hibernate?
<garette> teKnofreak: hello.. are you there?
<ferronica> scguy318: magic iso available in ubuntu
<noskl1> denmax: with wine you can run it and other windows programs in ubuntu
<scguy318> ferronica: you would have to run it under Wine
<cyne> scguy318: i'm trying to install xubuntu... but i only get the 'lite' version -- no menu bars on top or bottom
<scguy318> cyne: install xubuntu-desktop?
<Fishscene> I'm going to go hit the hay, Thanks again for the help everyone :D
<scguy318> cyne: thats the whole complete xubuntu
<scguy318> Fishscene: night
<teKnofreak> garette, it doesn't have a ttf-opensymbol.posterm ?
<garette> no
<cyne> scguy318: i was wondering, should i have downloaded the "xubuntu alternate cd"
<ferronica> scguy318: there is no application available which burn .uif in ubuntu
<Floopy> now annother question - somehow my keyboard seems to have gotten a us layout, yet my layout is set do dk in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<garette> teKnofreak: no
<usr13> ferronica: I understand that MagicISO runs in Wine and you can use it to convert to ISO.
<garette> teKnofreak: :(
<teKnofreak> garette, ummmmmm...... google for the error in ttf-opensymbol, its the top of the problem
<teKnofreak> garette, and report a bug, hope someone has a solution
<scguy318> ferronica: nothing that's open-source, UIF = proprietary, MagicISO makers don't have an incentive to release specs
<scguy318> teKnofreak: does my Launchpad link not provide relevant discussion?
<scguy318> tekNofreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<nosklo> Floopy: try System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<d1n0> Hello, I'm using Logitechs Dinovo Edge keyboard and Logitechs MX1000 which both came with their own bluetooth dongle! BUT, the dinovo edge keyboard has a mouse function, so whenever the DINOVO EDGE is connected MX1000 wont work! I've tried and tried and tried..... any suggestions? :)
<riotkittie> Floopy: go to System > Preferences, check layout there
<garette> teKnofreak:  soryy i found it :S
<garette> :D
<ferronica> scguy318: then i will burn it as data cd ,after that i will copy it in window
<scguy318> ferronica: okay then :)
<riotkittie> d1n0: solution = gimme your keyboard. :D
<cyne> scguy318: yes i downloaded xubuntu desktop 386 .iso
<teKnofreak> garette, found what ?
<leo_rockw> anybody knows how to tell s2disk where to resume from after i hibernate?
<garette> teKnofreak: found tha scrip
<Floopy> k thx nosklo and riotkittie - not used to the newer systems
<kantor> hi, I have installed ubuntu 7.04,but I can not use the system as root user because at installation ubuntu does not asked me for a root password
<scguy318> cyne: you already have Ubuntu, or are using it?
<garette> teKnofreak: shall i emepty that file?
<leo_rockw> kantor, use sudo
<riotkittie> actually. i want one of those nifty wave keyboards. :\
<leo_rockw> kantor, and your user password
<usr13> kantor: Ubuntu uses sudo
<cyne> scguy318: i'm using ubuntu on this PC... but i want to install xubuntu on my laptop
<denmax> oh .. i see . wine is used to run windows apps ..
<garette> teKnofreak: /var/lib/dpkg/info/ttf-opensymbol.postrm this is what i found
<d1n0> riotkittie: nah, but can you help? im really desperate, the mouse on the edge aint worth shit, so it takes twice the time to search up something new to try out
<scguy318> cyne: ah
<usr13> kantor: root user is [by default]  dissabled.
<denmax> i wonder if skype / msn messneger / yahoo messenger would run
<scguy318> cyne: and what was it that you were asking? Xubuntu being lite?
<riotkittie> d1n0: i have no clue, sorry
<leo_rockw> kantor, it's not wise to be root permanently (letting you know, just in case)
<scguy318> denmax: check Wine AppDb
<denmax> but , before that , i need to get this internet up and going
<d1n0> ok thx anyways
<garette> teKnofreak: shalli empty the file and run sudo apt-get install ttf-opensymbol
<garette> ?
<kantor> leagris, I used sudo, but it asks for the currently root password,but I don't know that because I have not set up
<kantor> usr13,
<scguy318> denmax: for MSN/Yahoo, Gaim/Pidgin/open-source IM app here would be better
<cyne> scguy318: yeah -- i booted the live cd on my laptop and there's no top/bottom bars on the desktop, only desktop icons
<leo_rockw> kantor, use your user password
<usr13> kantor: Just prefex commands that need admin priviledges with "sudo"
<scguy318> cyne: weird, right add add panels?
<scguy318> *click
<cyne> scguy318: hence, no easy way to launch applications
<leo_rockw> kantor, if you're a sudoer that will work
<cyne> scguy318: i'll try that
<scguy318> kantor: the password it asks for is your user account password
<usr13> kantor: Just operate as user and  prefex commands that need admin priviledges with "sudo"
<kantor> ok,thanks
<scguy318> cyne: very weird the no panels thing
<riotkittie> i hate the mouse that came with my wireless logitech keyboard. i hope i dont run into that issue :o
<kantor> usr13, scguy318 leo_rockw thanks a lot !
<leo_rockw> kantor, np
<usr13> kantor: np
<leo_rockw> anybody here has s2disk working properly?
<cyne> scguy318: yeah i know - what i suppose i was asking before, is -- what is the xubuntu alternate iso? i had wondered if it was a more 'complete' version of xubuntu -- couldn't find a descriptor anywhere
<garette> :d:-$
<scguy318> cyne: ah
<shaqie_lee> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<scguy318> cyne: alternate is just text-based
<riotkittie> cyne: no, it's a text install for machines that cant run the live CD, or people that dont want to
<leo_rockw> cyne, alternate in ubuntu is a textmode install. i'm guessing it is the same for xubuntu
<cyne> oh i see. thanks
<scguy318> cyne: strange the panel issue, just add panels, then the applets u need/want
<garette>  teKnofreak: hey are you there?
<cyne> ok
<denmax> scguy318 - before i get into wine, i need some help fixing the network thingy
<scguy318> denmax: mmmm, i imagine your network card is fine
<scguy318> denmax: could it be your router? not giving it a lease from same MAC?
<d1n0> Hello, I'm using Logitechs Dinovo Edge keyboard and Logitechs MX1000 which both came with their own bluetooth dongle! BUT, the dinovo edge keyboard has a mouse function, so whenever the DINOVO EDGE is connected MX1000 wont work! I've tried and tried and tried..... any suggestions? :)
<scguy318> denmax: would be weird though, but dunno :(
<scguy318> denmax: and if you do sudo ifdown eth0, then sudo ifup eth0
<scguy318> denmax: well, yeah, I think u did that, no DHCP reply
<scguy318> denmax: mm i dunno :(
<portablejim> The wireless driver works on a dapper computer but not on one running Edgy.
<portablejim> I mean feisty.
<scguy318> portablejim: wut driver
<garette>  teKnofreak: I'm waiting
* garette is worried
<scguy318> maybe he's afk?
<portablejim> The driver for my D-Link DWL-G122. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT73
<comz> x.org
<cyne> scguy318: ok well i right click and i got the desktop settings, i was able to add the 'desktop menu' to the right click -- but there's no 'add panel' or anything like that
<iamgedanken> hey ho
<iamgedanken> how is everyone
<denmax> scguy318: the network card works fine when i am on windows,
<leo_rockw> hello iamgedanken
<denmax> scguy318 : another computer is able to get the ipaddress wihtout any issues! and also, even if the dhcp fails, the static is suposed to work.
<Kagar> hmm, I somehow accidently denied access to my /home/ folder while installing a game, and now I can't undo it. I tried sudo chmod 0777 /home/ and sudo chmod 777 /home/
<denmax> scguy318: i am sure this it the weirdest thing u might have come across
<cyne> scguy318: it's wierd, because when x is starting up -- i see the top and bottom panels, then they dissapear
<scguy318> cyne: weird :(
<Kagar> ANd I'm wondering on how do I remove this?
<d1n0> Hello, I'm using Logitechs Dinovo Edge keyboard and Logitechs MX1000 which both came with their own bluetooth dongle! BUT, the dinovo edge keyboard has a mouse function, so whenever the DINOVO EDGE is connected MX1000 wont work! I've tried and tried and tried..... any suggestions? :)
<scguy318> cyne: i dunno, i guess you could carry on with install
<scguy318> cyne: then see if that behavior persists
<Tommy> Hello, i just installed gutsy beta and did not install a boot loader. Can someone post their gutsy menu.lst entry so i can copy it please?
<cyne> ok
<scguy318> Kagar: do it from Recovery Console?
<Kagar> Where's my recovery console?
<scguy318> !gutsy | Tommy
<ubotu> Tommy: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<scguy318> Kagar: when u boot, u can select the recovery console, it just takes u to single-user mode
<iamgedanken> I am trying to unmount my external hdd without losing any data by clicking it on the desktop but it tells me an application is preventing it from being unmounted - I have closed all visible windows and looked in process manager for clues - does this happen because of a specific program and any ideas how I can unmount it without losing anything?
<SkareCrow> Hello, I have been trying to get my 2 monitors working in Ubuntu Feisty all day today. I have gotten It to display both of my monitors each having its own X Session (I guess), I like how it is and all but I cannot get screen 2 (Secondary) to display the correct resolution of 1440x900. Here is my xorg.conf: http://skarecrow.pastebin.com/d4ad03aa5 --- Here is a screen shot of my primary monitor resolutions (working): http://img47
<Tommy> sorry, didnt know. :)
<Kagar> alright, I'll try that. Can I do that just by restarting my x-server?
<scguy318> imagedanken: do lsof /media/<w/e it is> to see whats using it
<Kagar> or through grub
<iamgedanken> thanks scguy318 will do
<bentob0x> how can I enable new kernel modules?
<scguy318> Kagar: mm, you'll have to reboot, I forgot how to set runlevel to single-user on a normal running system (I'm dumb)
<iamgedanken> scguy318: nothing comes up in console
<scguy318> iamgedanken: mm k
<scguy318> iamgedanken: you can try manually unmounting by doing: sudo umount /media/<w/e it is>
<iamgedanken> will I lose data? I have just written 100 gig to it
<scguy318> iamgedanken: if no errors result, then u can unplug np
<iamgedanken> ah ok
<scguy318> iamgedanken: nope
<iamgedanken> cool thanks
<scguy318> iamgedanken: if ur concerned, just do sync
<iamgedanken> sync?
<iamgedanken> ~sync
<d1n0> Hello, I'm using Logitechs Dinovo Edge keyboard and Logitechs MX1000 which both came with their own bluetooth dongle! BUT, the dinovo edge keyboard has a mouse function, so whenever the DINOVO EDGE is connected MX1000 wont work! I've tried and tried and tried..... any suggestions? :)
<scguy318> iamgedanken: just tells the kernel to flush any disk buffers
<scguy318> iamgedanken: it does that anyway when u unmount
<iamgedanken> o I c
<scguy318> iamgedanken: but yeah
<iamgedanken> it says device is busy
<cyne> scguy318: well, ctrl-alt-backspace fixed it :P
<scguy318> cyne: cool :)
<scguy318> iamgedanken: mm
<scguy318> iamgedanken: no output from lsof /media/w/e
<scguy318> ?
<iamgedanken> no output whatsoever
<scguy318> iamgedanken: i suppose you could sync, then forcibly remove
<iamgedanken> ok
<scguy318> iamgedanken: im not all that comfy, but if you have to
<iamgedanken> that's ok, I have another backup, what is the sync command
<iamgedanken> ?
<scguy318> iamgedanken: sync
<iamgedanken> haha ok
<iamgedanken> sync: ignoring all arguments
<iamgedanken> sync
<iamgedanken> that is what I got out
<scguy318> iamgedanken: it shouldn't output anything, but mm k
<scguy318> iamgedanken: yeah just go ahead and remove
<iamgedanken> ok
<scguy318> iamgedanken: weird that it was busy
<iamgedanken> yeah I know
<iamgedanken> did it with my pen drive too :\
<symtab> hello
<symtab> anyone having problems with restart/shutdown in ubuntu gutsy?
<scguy318> !gutsy | symtab
<ubotu> symtab: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<symtab> oh
<symtab> ok
<symtab> thanks
<zanner> hello
<scguy318> zanner: hai
<zanner> do you know a irc about ubuntu in french, please
* Bossmanbeta is away: Away
<scguy318> !fr | zanner
<ubotu> zanner: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zanner> merci:)
<scguy318> zanner: np :)
<SkareCrow> :( I am never going to be able to solve this issue.
<scguy318> SkareCrow: wut issue
<Airwulf2k> hello to you all
<scguy318> zanner: if you dont know how to join, just type /join #ubuntu-fr
<scguy318> zanner: n/m :)
<zanner> ok
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Can you scroll up, or should I re-paste?
<Airwulf2k> Is there a command to insert a service like insserv for suse?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: say again
<scguy318> Airwulf2k: #suse
<SkareCrow> I have been trying to get my 2 monitors working in Ubuntu Feisty all day today. I have gotten It to display both of my monitors each having its own X Session (I guess), I like how it is and all but I cannot get screen 2 (Secondary) to display the correct resolution of 1440x900. Here is my xorg.conf: http://skarecrow.pastebin.com/d4ad03aa5 --- Here is a screen shot of my primary monitor resolutions (working): http://img470.image
<gorski> why i get no results for /whois in xchat?
<Airwulf2k> scguy318: I want to know if ubuntu has such a command to insert a service or must I do the links by hand?
<SkareCrow> gorski: #xchat ?
<usr13> Airwulf2k: init.d
<scguy318> SkareCrow: have you tried adjusting the vert/horiz refresh values?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: obviously they're not the same monitor ;)
<scguy318> SkareCrow: and they prob have different specs
<dstadulis> anyone know how to add a directory to /media
<SkareCrow> I never said they were the same monitor
<usr13> Airwulf2k: e.g. /etc/init.d/networking start
<scguy318> SkareCrow: i know
<jxxxt> I am having trouble installing feisty from a c/d can I copy the image to a hard drive or usb mass storage then install from there?? If yes how?
<gorski> SkareCrow: yes
<usr13> Airwulf2k: e.g. /etc/init.d/httpd start
<usr13> etc.
<scguy318> SkareCrow: so have you tweaked the horiz/vert ranges for the Envision?
<scguy318> !install | jxxxt
<ubotu> jxxxt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SkareCrow> scguy318: No I have not. I have tried some modelines I have found off the net without any luck.
<scguy318> dstadulis: mkdir?
<cbx33> hey all
<Kagar> hmm, now I can't get passed the login screen.
<scguy318> SkareCrow: that might be the thing
<Airwulf2k> usr13: that not what I'm looking for. I have my on service script and want to insert it like ln -s ../iptables_rules.sh S17iptables_rules.... Most distro have a command who does this
<cbx33> I just plugged in a USB HDD, formatted it with ext3 and now I can't write to it
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I am fairly new to Linux as a desktop
<cbx33> why?
<jxxxt> scguy318, thank you
<scguy318> SkareCrow: lemme find the specs for your Envision
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Thanks
<dstadulis> scguy318: lol sudo fixed my problem
<dstadulis> :/:/
<cbx33> it's mounted to /media/disk as /dev/sda1
<cbx33> there is a lost and found directory
<cbx33> an ls in the media directory shows
<cbx33> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2007-10-01 08:36 disk
<cbx33> why don't I have permission to write to this particular drive
<cbx33> usb sticks I can write to fine
<cbx33> just not this usb hdd
<cbx33> any ideas?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: ok
<scguy318> SkareCrow: for the Envision
<usr13> Airwulf2k: Yes, you can use symlinks to put your scripts where you want.
<scguy318> Skarecrow: the vertical should be 55-75, and the horiz should be 30-80
<scguy318> SkareCrow: got it from http://www.shopping.com/xPF-Envision-MNTR-EVISN-LCD19-8MS-DSUB-H193Wk of all places
<usr13> Airwulf2k: You can use symlinks to order scripts where you want.
<I_G0dzzzz_I> !join #aether
<overclucker> cbx33, sudo chown cbx33:root /media/disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #aether - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I should just edit my current horiz and vert in my monitor section for my envision, correct?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: yes
<cbx33> overclucker
<scguy318> SkareCrow: backup the xorg.conf of course
<cbx33> hmmmok but shouldn't it do that by default
<overclucker> cbx33, it cbx33 is your username
<gorski> why i get no results for /whois in xchat?
<overclucker> s/it/if
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I already have backups for every change I have done. >_< I have been playing with my xorg.conf all day
<usr13> Airwulf2k: Are you RH user (previously).  Because if you are, you will find that the runlevels are not used in the same way.
<garette> hi all my apt-get gone crazy... i don't know what happened.. whatever i try to install it will donlowd the things and when setting up it gives this weird error http://pastebin.ca/721453
<overclucker> cbx33, hmm?
* garette is seriously worried
<SkareCrow> gorski: I told you, #xchat - type /join #xchat
<usr13> Airwulf2k: Ubuntu / debian is somewhat different in their use of runlevels [different from RH / Mandrake / SuSe ] 
<garette> !ttf-opensymbol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf-opensymbol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cbx33> overclucker: that made no difference
<scguy318> garette: did you look at Launchpad discussion?
<cbx33> the chown command
<garette> !hehe :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hehe :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<overclucker> cbx33, what filesystem is the disk?
<cbx33> ext3
<gorski> ok
<garette> scguy318, no sorry.. can you please gimme the link again :(
<Airwulf2k> usr13: I use suse, rh. How can I install a service with ubuntu? Isn't there a tool who do this?
<cbx33>  /dev/sda1 on /media/disk type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<scguy318> garette: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I should probally do this for my ViewSonic too :)
<scguy318> garette: and use the Ubuntu pastebin
<usr13> Airwulf2k: What service?
<ksivaji> is it possible to edit a pdf file
<kantor> I have added ide-scsi module to /etc/modules, if I add this like a kernel parameter nothing happens: hdx=ide-scsi
<garette> scguy3128: :)
<overclucker> cbx33, and you can't write to it?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: sure :) though, if its working fine, shouldnt be a biggie
<cbx33> overclucker ... no
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Might as well make it right
<usr13> If you install one via the package manager, it will be started by default.
<cbx33> the /media/disk has changed
<cbx33> it's owner
<cbx33> it's owner is now me
<Javid> !ding dongs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ding dongs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> Airwulf2k: It will be started as part of the install process.
<cbx33> but i still can't write to it
<simplechat> hey, i'm having an issue with hamachi, in that it fails login.
<usr13> Airwulf2k: That is another difference that one needs to be aware of.
<shaqie_lee> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<overclucker> cbx33, can you copy to it with sudo cp?
<cbx33> when i eject it it says it can't eject properly
<cbx33> i think so yes
<simplechat> i installed from the .tar.gz from their website, followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=135036 until it died. on login. i've stringed hamachi and it has no debugging options.
<usr13> Airwulf2k: It's a bit of a dangerous thing in a way, but that's the way it works with Ubuntu
<cbx33> i didn't really wanty to sudo copy it all though
<rico> anyone know how i can change my X's display driver (from xserver-xorg-video-intel to -i8xx)? :b
<dgjones> cbx33, i had a similar problem a couple of weeks ago, after changing group & chmoding a drive, i couldn't write to a mounted partition via nautilus, but I could from a command line and I had to restart the computer so that nautilus picked up the changed settings
<overclucker> cbx33, just checking if writing at all was possible
<cbx33> dgjones ok
<cbx33> lemme try that
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I am going to restart X and see if this works. I will be back
<dgjones> cbx33, perhaps open a terminal and try to copy a file to the partition to see if you have rights that way before restarting
<usr13> Airwulf2k: e.g. If you do "apt-get install apache"  you'll find that apache will be running when the install process is done.
<cbx33> thanks dgjones
<cbx33> it was nautilus it seems
<cbx33> i'm using rsync anyway
<simplechat> I've checked with the documentation,  and they point to a few problems that i don't have (ifconfig not being used, etc) and solutions that don't work. same with google
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Thanks, it worked perfectly. :)
<simplechat> anyone have any expereince with hamachi?
<rico> oops. hmm. I want to change my display drivers from `xserver-xorg-video-intel` to `xserver-xorg-video-i810`. anyone with any clue on how I can do this?
<dgjones> cbx33, from what i can remember, nautilus picked up the drive settings at boot and didn't update them until a restart
<scguy318> SkareCrow: yay :)
<scguy318> SkareCrow: anything else? im just about ready to pack up for the night
<simplechat> any sort of general responce would be helpfull.
<joebob777as7> rico, just change intel to i810 in xorg.conf
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Yea, but I think it is just settings on my monitor. My monitor is like super bright, but just making it darker doesn't fix it.
<Airwulf2k> usr13: I have my script iptables_rules.sh in /etc/init.d/ and will install it in rc3/rc5 at the right position after network etc. How can I do this with ubuntu? only with symlink (ln) by hand?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: could be a gamma thing I suppose
<rico> that simple? thanks joebob777as7 . :)
<SkareCrow> scguy318: It was at a point where I couldn't see anything, I changed the color temp but now it just seems dark
<dino_> Can aaaaaaaanyone help me? Im having huge problems getting MX1000 to work while using my dinvo edge keyboard at the same time! both are running on each own bluetooth dongle... neeeed heeeelp
<joebob777as7> np
<rico> will try restarting X now and see if it works.. *crosses fingers*
<usr13> Airwulf2k: Ok, is it a firewall script?
<rico> ctrl alt bksp, right?
<scguy318> rico: yep
<simplechat> :(
<joebob777as7> dino_, what do sys logs say?
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I don't know if it was like that before or what, but it just seems a little off still. The text and stuff doesn't seem complete, kinda edgy
<scguy318> SkareCrow: tick on subpixel or w/e?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: sry if I'm blabbering
<SkareCrow> scguy318: ?
<Airwulf2k> usr13: yes it is
<dino_> joebob777as7: im new, so dont know what syslogs is
<usr13> Airwulf2k: To tell you the truth, I'd have to look around a bit to find the best place to put it.  Just a sec.
<scguy318> SkareCrow: like font properties configuration w/e
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Like the P the l part of it looks really skinny and gone in parts
<scguy318> SkareCrow: weird
<SkareCrow> scguy318: But it is pretty dark right now, and I cannot make it any brighter.
<joebob777as7> dino_, system> adminsitration> system log
<scguy318> SkareCrow: u using restricted?
<SkareCrow> scguy318: In fact, I cannot get it as bright as it was before I set the color temp. I can set a custom though.
<SkareCrow> scguy318: Not that I am aware of.
<scguy318> SkareCrow: mm ok
<Airwulf2k> usr13: you do not need to look. thats what I can do by myself. On SuSE insserv do this automatically and on redhat chk... does it to. Which is the command on ubuntu?
<palo117> anyone know how to install a minolta pageworks printer driver
<iamgedanken> is there any way of seeing what beagle has indexed?
<scguy318> SkareCrow: i would love to help but I really really am zzzzzzzzzz, and got school anyway
<SkareCrow> scguy318: I can figure this one out
<scguy318> SkareCrow: Washington is behind Texas k g/l
<scguy318> SkareCrow: good night
<usr13> Airwulf2k: One safe way would be to just let it run last, for now.
<usr13> Airwulf2k: In other words, just do:
<usr13> Airwulf2k: sudo mv rc.firewall /etc/rc.local
<usr13> Airwulf2k: (as long as  your not going to use rc.local for anything else.)
<usr13> Airwulf2k: and then, (just to make sure):  sudo chmod +x /etc/rc.local
<kecoa_gondrong> r irc.cbn.net.id
<dino_> joebob777as7:  im not logged on my ubuntu now. but can you tell me what to look for, or try to explain *what* i *can* do...
<joebob777as7> look for some errors that are reoccurring? maybe see if there is something that happens as son as you plug in your device...
<wilhart> configure: error: wxWindows must be installed on your system.
<wilhart> wich program to use with that?
<dino_> joebob777as7: so, i have to do this the really really really hard way? you've never heard of a similar situation?
<wilhart> oh found.
<joebob777as7> dino_, no and i'm no expert on it either. you might try asking back here later when more ppl are awake. or i hate to say it but google or search the launchpad bugs
<garette> scguy318: that discussion help.. problem solved ;) thanks :)
<iamgedanken> he's left
<garette> iamgendanken, its ok :)
<dino_> google wont help me with this one..... i've tried enough, real people with same experience as me is what i need now... :)
<usr13> Airwulf2k: I found /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<usr13> so ...
<usr13> Airwulf2k: ls /etc/rcS.d/S4*  /etc/rcS.d/S40networking  /etc/rcS.d/S46mountnfs-bootclean.sh /etc/rcS.d/S45waitnfs.sh  /etc/rcS.d/S49console-setup
<usr13> Airwulf2k: Maybe: sudo  mv rc.firewall /etc/rcS.d/S41firewall
<usr13> Airwulf2k: sudo chmod +x /etc/rcS.d/S41firewall
<usr13> Airwulf2k: How about that?
<usr13> Airwulf2k: or:  ln -s rc.firewall /etc/rcS.d/S41firewall
<usr13> Airwulf2k: I'll bet that's what you're looking for.
<Krhis> Hello all.
<reverie> morning guys
<Krhis> Yo.
<reverie> Is anyone here using the e1000 module on Gutsy?
<Krhis> I'm trying to get a list of all windows in Gnome by using `wmctrl -l`, but it's only showing 6 of ~20 that I have up. Am I missing something?
<hiv002> 
<A[D] minS> !vce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hiv002> 
<reverie> !e1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e1000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hiv002> 
<A[D] minS> is there any program opening files.vce ?
<hiv002>  
<usr13> A[D] minS: What is a vce file?
<usr13> A[D] minS: In other words; What type of file are you trying to open?
<hiv002> 
<A[D] minS> usr13: examfile with extension .vce
<usr13> examfile?
<A[D] minS> its just file .vce
<A[D] minS> forget exam file  lol
<usr13> A[D] minS: But what type of file has extension .vce?
<usr13> A[D] minS: What type of file are you wanting to open?
<A[D] minS> Visual CertExam Suite
<darkchr0n0s> http://filext.com/file-extension/vce
<zenum> hey, i just downloaded kubunty gutsy beta and find that all the fonts are huge... is there a way to fix this in the live cd? I wan't to do a demo of gutsy  before installing it.
<slackern> !gutsy | zenum
<ubotu> zenum: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> zenum support is in #ubntu+1
<mojo_> i have 1 question regarding recompiling ubuntu kernel
<mojo_> I followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> mojo_ from previous conversations with you I advise against it
<zenum> ikonia: thanks
<mojo_> ikonia: this time I tried the Ubuntu way
<ikonia> mojo_ as you are not at a point where you will benifit from doing so
<mojo_> ikonia: not the make-kpkg way
<ikonia> mojo_ it doesn't matter, why do you want to recompile the kernel ?
<ikonia> mojo_ what is your need to recompile the kernel
<mojo_> ikonia: I got the PX10000G mainboard
<ikonia> mojo_ does that cause issues ?
<mojo_> ikonia: and I need to apply some patches
<ikonia> mojo_ for what ?
<mojo_> ikonia: its still in -nm
<ikonia> in -nm ?
<mojo_> ikonia: sound patch and other minor issues
<mojo_> ikonia: -nm tree
<mojo_> ikonia: -mm
<ikonia> just looking at the board requirments now
<mojo_> ikonia: sorry
<ikonia> mojo_ yes, Andrw Mortons banch
<ikonia> branch
<mojo_> ikonia: ya
<ikonia> mojo_ is this the via board ? for the epia
<mojo_> ikonia: yaes
<ikonia> mojo_ is your problem with the mojo_
<ikonia> oops
<mojo_> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> mojo_ is your problem with the Via VX700 Unified Digital Media IGP chipset
<mojo_> ikonia: yup
<hgjjjf> i need a keyboard that is usb ported and has a play/pause/stop button and sound button for music and does not have a cd to install it and is linux usable anyone know of one like that?
<ikonia> hgjjjf pretty much any keyboard
<mojo_> hgjjjf: find the Internet Keyboard from Microsoft
<hgjjjf> ikonia:  ones at walmart comes with  cd and works for winblows
<ikonia> mojo_ there is no support for the VX700 chipset in Andre Mortons branch
<mojo_> hgjjjf: or Dell latitude keyboard
<ikonia> hgjjjf 1.) its called windows 2.) have you checked its linux compatability before syaing "it doesn't work"
<mojo_> ikonia: the viaarena told me it's going in now for consideration
<ikonia> its not in now though
<mojo_> ikonia: I get the patch directly from viaarena
<mojo_> ikonia: and need to recompile the kernel to make it work
<hgjjjf> ikonia:  they have .exe cd's
<ikonia> mojo_ I strongly advise against that at the moment, as patching a development kernel is fighting a hard battle
<ikonia> hgjjjf that measns nothing
<hgjjjf> ikonia: .exe cd's to install thm i got one means nothing my butt
<mojo_> ikonia: i know, I am working on final year project here which involve optimizing that board in Linux
<ikonia> hgjjjf having .exe's on the cd means nothing, check if the keyboard is supported under linux
<hgjjjf> ikonia:  i have
<ikonia> mojo_ thats weak planning making a project on a board thats not supported
<mojo_> ikonia: so you should understand y i insist going thru hardship
<ikonia> hgjjjf is it supported ?
<ikonia> mojo_ no I don't
<hgjjjf> ikonia:  if it where i wouldnt be here would i
<mojo_> ikonia: heh, I dont have option, my professor gave it to me and make me work on it
<ikonia> hgjjjf where did you check
<mojo_> ikonia: smart ass he is
<ikonia> mojo_ then complain to the lecturer that is an impossible project unless you are capable of writing device drivers your elf
<mojo_> ikonia: well then I hope you understand my situation and answer my question
<magic_ninja> !zix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> anyone ever heard of zix compression
<ikonia> mojo_ no, I'm sorry I don't, I find it hard to believe that a university would ask you to optimise linux on a board that is not supported even in the development branches
<ikonia> magic_ninja sorry no
<mojo_> ikonia: the question is "how come the linux-meta (source package of linux-source) does not contain 'config' folder?"
<ikonia> mojo_ because there is no such thing as "config" folder
<Zoiks> I have a question about softraid
<ikonia> Zoiks go for it
<Zoiks> anyone know anything aou them?
<ikonia> Zoiks sure
<Zoiks> ok.. by the looks of it.. ubuntu support for fakeraid is horrific
<mojo_> ikonia: arg, refer to this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> Zoiks no - fake raid support on linux is horrible,  not ubuntu
<Zoiks> lol
<mojo_> ikonia: it said there is a list of config files match the platforms
<Zoiks> anyway, if I was to create a soft raid within linux
* kahrytan is considering making Gutsy Kubuntu tryout
<hgjjjf> mojo u join me in room #wwed please i want to link some sites but dont wana flood this room
<ikonia> mojo_ are you patches compatible with the current linux kernel  ?
<Zoiks> obviously I would not be able to access these raids from windows (I dual boot) would I?
<mojo_> ikonia: ofcoz
<kahrytan> mojo_,  your a dev'er?
<ikonia> mojo_ sorry, I'll re-phrase that, are you patches compatiable with the fesity ubuntu patches kernel source ?
<mojo_> kahrytan: my group are, not me alone
<mojo_> ikonia: yes it is
<ikonia> Zoiks correct
<kahrytan> what group is that
<ikonia> mojo_ where are you looking for the config folder ?
<magic_ninja> ikonia: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/727567.html
<kahrytan> im to lazy to contact gnome dev'ers
<Zoiks> but, would I be able to access those drives using the ext2 driver for windows?
<mojo_> kahrytan: a group of students @ Melbourne University Australia
<ikonia> Zoiks no
<kahrytan> i got feature suggestion for gnome
<magic_ninja> if you ever run into something with a zix compression, that will come in handy, basically its a scam just change the file extension
<ikonia> !offtopic > kahrytan
<Zoiks> why is that ikonia, I thought that it would be able to becasue the driver would just see them as 2 drives
<mojo_> kahrytan: this is a bit offtpic, what I suggest you is to file a bug on GNOME bugzilla
<hjmills> hi all, i accidentally deleted my .gnome2 folder (don't ask) - is it possible to recover it from an ext3 filesystem?
<mojo_> kahrytan: or write me a good proposal HTML page, then I file the bug for u
<ikonia> Zoiks because it would corrupt your raid, The meta drivce or "raid" device is constructed by the linux kernel that windows can't use as windows is running, so you'd have to mount a single drive which would put your raid state into corruption
<ikonia> mojo_ where are you looking for the config directory ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: it will be recreated when you login again!
<ikonia> hjmills no
<hjmills> gOLdenHaWK3D, I would quite like my settings (mainly evolution) back
<ikonia> hjmills they are gone
<mojo_> ikonia: I haven't tried the Ubuntu way of compiling kernel, so far I *JUST* follow the tutorial, normally I use make-kpkg way
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: sorry, they are gone now!
<ikonia> mojo_ are you following the guide you sent me the link for  ?
<hjmills> ikonia, ok then, must be murphey's law - I was just sorting out my PC yesterday in readiness for a backup today...
<hjmills> gOLdenHaWK3D, thanks
<nosklo> hjmills: unless you used nautilus to delete them, and they are in your trash folder, they are gone
<hjmills> ikonia, thanks
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: np :)
<mojo_> ikonia: yes
<kahrytan> nosklo, unless you got delete command in nautilus
<hjmills> nosklo, I did use nautilus, but then I emptied that and just as it disappeared I noticed it and thought "wait a moment, I didn't want to delete that"
<ikonia> mojo_ ok - so where are you looking for the config directory listed in that guide
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: Yes, nosklo is right
<hgjjjf> anyone know if this is linux usable http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5740936#Shipping+%26+Delivery
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: did you empty your Trash after that?
<mojo_> ikonia: refer to 'Modifying the source for your needs' part
<kahrytan> gOLdenHaWK3D, when did he just say?
<hgjjjf> sorry this one http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5740936
<Zoiks> ikonia: makes sense, so if thats the case really the only options are to buy a proper hardware raid card (not happeninging, im a student) or make sure i have nothing on the softraid that windows cannot access
<hjmills> gOLdenHaWK3D, thats what i was doing when I watched it disappear
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hjmills: ohhh!
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, it could be.. let me check
<indraveni> hi all
<indraveni> In my sony laptop, i am not able to use the Fn + F5 for brightness
<indraveni> how can i make them to work ? I am using Debian sid
<hjmills> I might file a bug as I was trying to delete several other hidden folders in my home dir (some of which refused to delete with no error message) and I definitely never clicked delete on the .gnome2 dir
<hjmills> holy cow - I really have lost everything!
<ikonia> mojo_ ok - so where are you looking for the config directory listed in that guide
<ikonia> hjmills that will be user error - not a bug
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, it'll work as standard keyboard. but not media keys
<mojo_> ikonia: what I want to do know, is to create my own flavor config file called config.c7
<Robert-AU> OK - this is about the silliest question I have ever asked but, Is there a way to scroll down to the bottom of a window that is bigger than my screen? The window wont let me resize it and it won't move above the top panel.
<ikonia> mojo_ no you don't
<hjmills> ikonia, surely it is a bug if it deletes a folder other than the one I click on?
<mojo_> ikonia: why not?
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, check out http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/dl-keyboards.php
<nosklo> hjmills: if you are able to reproduce it, it is a bug
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  u know one will and with media keys?
<ikonia> mojo_ first - where ar eyou looking for the config directory
<mojo_> ikonia: since I want to create a distinctive config file for my project
<ikonia> hgjjjf most media keys can be configured using xorg
<mojo_> ikonia: in /debian of linux-meta
<hjmills> nosklo, a good test but i really don't want to...
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, the link.
<ikonia> mojo_ ok - so have you found the .config file for the other archs ?
<nosklo> hjmills: create a user just for that if you feel
<hjmills> nosklo, now thats a good idea - I might just do that
<mojo_> ikonia: There are even NO 'config' folder in 'debian', how weird is that?
<nosklo> hjmills: you may want to use some session video recorder like istambul
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  im in it thnks nd ikonia is it hard?
<dejx>  ok i know this is offtopic, but is there any help channel for LCD monitors (lg's more specific)
<ikonia> mojo_ there is no config directory ?
<[nrx] > does ubotu have a command to search for a package in repos?
<mojo_> ikonia: only some control and rules file are in 'debian'
<mojo_> ikonia: ya
<mojo_> ikonia: that's why I ask
<ikonia> mojo_ what directory are you looking in for the kernel-source
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, if the space or enter dont do it then I am not sure
<ikonia> !apt >[nrx] 
<nailor_> i am once again fighting with my mouses thumb buttons and found this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/gui-mouse-configuration ... how would i know if this is still being worke on? seems a bit outdated (comment about getting it done for feisty)
<[nrx] > ikonia: i know what apt is, thanks
<hjmills> nosklo, a quick test says I cant repeat it so I will put it down to being a luser and trying to do too much to quickly
<ikonia> [nrx]  then why did you ask for a command to search teh repo's if you know what apt is
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, keytouch can configure it for you
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, Control minus might make the text smaller therefore you may be able to read more
<hjmills> [nrx] , man apt-cache
<[nrx] > no, i asked if ubotu has a command that can search for package names
<[nrx] > oh ffs
<[nrx] > forget it
<mojo_> ikonia: in 'debian'
<hjmills> [nrx] , I think it might be info
<ikonia> mojo_ no - what directory is the kernel source in ?
<hjmills> !info ubuntu-base
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: thanks i'll try that
<ubotu> Package ubuntu-base does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<[nrx] > hjmills: thanks
<[nrx] > that's what i was after
<mojo_> ikonia: ah, i extract /usr/src/linux-source-2.6**** to my home folder
<hgjjjf> so kahrytan if i get this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5740936 and use keytouch it will get the media working?
<ikonia> mojo_ thats not the ubuntu source
<mojo_> ikonia: oh the source one
<ikonia> mojo_ where did you get that kernel source ?
<mojo_> ikonia: after exec 'sudo apt-get source linux-source', the linux-meta-2.6xxxx appears in my home folder and it contains the 'debian'
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: nope :(  (its a window for a gimp plugin)
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, why dont you upgrade to http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5238379
<mojo_> ikonia: apt-get install linux-source
<ikonia> mojo_ ok - no I see
<ikonia> mojo_ "now" I see, not no I see
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*penis*@*]  by ChanServ
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, Are you in Gimp??
<mojo_> ikonia: hold sec, I have to open door for my housemates, brb
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: yes
<Sebouille> Hi, very basic question, when I have several windows opened and one requires attention (blinking in the bottom bar), how do I make this window active? Currently I click on it on the bottom bar but  it minimises it and I have to click on it another time to get the focus on it. Is there a quicker way? Thanks a lot!
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  ok but will keytouch get it working
<wi1> hi, from time to time i lose my wlan connection. the only program that notifies me is the mail notification applet, while gaim and even the network manager act like nothing happened. anyway, when this happens, i don't know how to reconnect. the network manager won't do anything, i always have to reboot! there's gotta be a nicer way (?)
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, the one in my link is in the keytouch list
<ikonia> Sebouille sounds like there is a popup behind it
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  i ask so if i do online buy ill know before hand
<wi1> Sebouille: alr+tab?
<[nrx] > is there a package to install all the relevant python modules.. including all dependencies?
<wi1> Sebouille: alt*
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, Like you I do not no how but I am sure if you mess with the prefs/settings you will get to resize the window somehow
<ikonia> [nrx]  most of the python modules will be listed by name, so search for the name you want
<Sebouille> alr+tab is ok, but slow to go through the different tabs when i have different windows open...
<[nrx] > ikonia: the problem is, everyone i try moans about unmet dependencies
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  thanks
<ikonia> [nrx]  which one are you trying to install ?
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, didnt you look at the keyboard list at keytouch?
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: yeah i'll have to have a good poke around, probably could at least see the rest if i had a beryl cube
<ikonia> kahrytan of course not, he wants you to do it for him
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, maybe not control just the minus key
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  yea somwhat
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, Good luck
<kahrytan> ikonia, be nice
<[nrx] > ikonia: well, i'm trying to get the vodafone-linux-client-driver thing running, but it needs python etc
<ikonia> [nrx]  what python does it need ?
<hjmills> wi1, have you tried restarting the network manager service?
<[nrx] > ikonia: a whole host of them.. python-this, python-that, python-something else
<XamDM> is ther a helpchannel for gutsy available ??
<ikonia> [nrx]  can you be specific
<ikonia> XamDM ubuntu+1
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: thanks (i might have to have a look at the source - shouldn't be two bad, its just one window :) )
<[nrx] > ikonia: not without spending 15 minutes noting them all down
<wi1> hjmills: yes, all it does is waiting for an ip
<XamDM> ikonia, thx
<[nrx] > ikonia: which is why i was on about a general package :)
<ikonia> [nrx]  ok, can't help then
<[nrx] > ok
<ikonia> [nrx] there isn't a meta package for them all
<hjmills> wi1, hmm, odd - can u get an ip manually (using dhclient)?
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, ok :-)
<wi1> hjmills: hmm i think it may be a bug in ndiswrapper... when i do ifconfig i don't have the wlan0 device anymore when it happens
<wi1> hjmills: i'm gonna look into that
<hjmills> wi1, Ah ok,  I don't have much knowledge of ndiswrapper, sorry
<koshari>  anyone know how to add objects from the partlibrary in qcad?
<wi1> no worries
<hjmills> what secure authentication method is best for use with a mail server in evolution?
<ikonia> hjmills depends what your server supports
<vmlinuz`> Hey, anybody play CSS Steam here? I was trying to run it in none full screen mode with wine. anybody know how.
<spiderpig> when i started ubuntu today my screen settings is 640 x 480 and i cant change it to higher like 840 x 600  what happend?
<spiderpig> yeaserday it was higher
<hjmills> ikonia, apparently it supports all the protocols evolution supports, password, ntlm/spa, gssapi, digest-md5 and cram-md5
<ikonia> hjmills they arn't protocols, they are just password authentication encyption, so you can only use which one your server is configued with
<jxxxt> wil, Have a listen to this it may help you   http://www.linuxreality.com/podcast/episode-52-wireless-networking-basics/
<hjmills> ikonia, ah ok, thanks
<hjmills> jxxxt, its confusing but wil is spelt with a 1 so its wi1
<jxxxt> hjmills, thanks I will try again
<wi1> jxxxt: yeah, sry, pidgin does that :( but thanks!
<kahrytan> hjmills, do you use evolution calender?
<spiderpig> anyoanyone know why in gods name my screen resolution is lower today when i start my computer and why i cannot change into higher?
<hjmills> kahrytan, yes, a slightly odd setup but I do use it
<ikonia> spiderpig 1.) what video card do you have 2.) what version of ubuntu are you using
<jxxxt> wi1,  OK
<spiderpig> ikonia i have nvidia and it is enabled and i am on feisty fawn 7,04
<spiderpig> and it freakin worked yeasterday
<kahrytan> hjmills, then check out gdeskcal. :-P puts calender on desktop and shows the schedules you added in evolution calender
<ikonia> spiderpig ok - calm down - don't get excited
<ikonia> spiderpig lets check if your nvidia kernel module is loaded, can you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<spiderpig> ikonia one moment please... ill try.
<hjmills> kahrytan, is that part of gdesklets?
<kahrytan> hjmills, no.
<hjmills> kahrytan, ok, thanks
<kahrytan> hjmills, i use it for tv programs. I mouseover dates to see what's on
<Greek_Samurai> good morning people. I've been reading the forums and checking on ati.com for drivers again and again. It seems there is no driver for my x1950. Any ideas? (except from the one that suggest i change my gpu ;-p )
<spiderpig> ikonia i get this -> Password:Usage: command-not-found [flaggor]  <kommandonamn>
<spiderpig> command-not-found: error: no such option: -i
<spiderpig> bash: -i: kommandot hittades inte
<kahrytan> spiderpig, Spiderpig, Spiderpig, does whatever a Spiderpig does.
<ikonia> spiderpig what command did you use ?
<spiderpig> the one you told me
<spiderpig>  lsmod grep | -i nvidia
<ikonia> spiderpig can you please repeate the command to me
<spiderpig> there
<ikonia> spiderpig thats not what I told you to do
<ikonia> spiderpig lets check if your nvidia kernel module is loaded, can you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<spiderpig> um tell me in plain english what i should do then
<ikonia> spiderpig lets check if your nvidia kernel module is loaded, can you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<spiderpig> i cant know what other people are thinking
<ikonia> spiderpig I'm giving you the exact command to type
<ljhglkuyfjv> i have recently installed ubuntu on a computer without internet access (so it's still a completely fresh install). i'd like to be able to play mp3's on it, is it possible to download some files to my usb stick right now and install them (offline) once iam back home ?
<ikonia> spiderpig in plain english
<spiderpig> ikonia and i used that command
<ikonia> ljhglkuyfjv you'll need to go to the ubuntu repo's on line
<spiderpig> wtf?
<ikonia> spiderpig you didn't
<ikonia> spiderpig don't use offensive langauge like "wtf"
<jimmity> Hey
<ikonia> spiderpig you type the command wrong
<ikonia> spiderpig pay attention to what I send you
<Mortice> ljhglkuyfjv: short answer: yes. long answer: let me find out what packages you need :)
<ikonia> Mortice thanks
<jimmity> How might i a) add an additional IP address to a ubuntu machine. eg eth0:0, and b) how might i install a package such as ensim automatically?
<spiderpig>  lsmod grep | -i nvidia <- this is what you told me
<ikonia> spiderpig no its not
<spiderpig> well what is it then
<ikonia> spiderpig lets check if your nvidia kernel module is loaded, can you do "lsmod | grep -i nvidia"
<ikonia> spiderpig read it again
<ljhglkuyfjv> Mortice: thanks :D
<spiderpig> um is ikonia a bot?
<spiderpig> someone need to kick it
<ikonia> spiderpig no I'm not
<ikonia> spiderpig I'm giving you the comman d you need to type and you've following
<bazzieb> does anyone have any documentation on joining ubuntu 7.04 to ADS?
<spiderpig> ok i did wrong. sorry about that. just woke up. anyway i got this now
<spiderpig> nvidia               4713780  22
<spiderpig> i2c_core               22656  3 i2c_ec,nvidia,i2c_viapro
<spiderpig> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,via_agp
<ikonia> bazzieb samba is the only real option
<bazzieb> only samba?
<bazzieb> sorry i am a newby
<ikonia> spiderpig ok, so look for the driver line in your xorg.conf file, see what it says
<vmlinuz`> what a good media player that runs in System tray?
<ikonia> bazzieb thats fine, Redhat do an open ldap product that can work, but nothing really in ubuntu, you have to use samba and lda, and it can only act as an auth slave
<spiderpig> and where is xorg.conf located?
<ikonia> spiderpig /etc/X11
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, I like using music-applet with rhythmbox. another good music player that keeps out of your way is mpd
<spiderpig> k
<bazzieb> i have seen it work on redhat
<ikonia> bazzieb yeah, thats their directory service product
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: both of them runs in system tray?
<bazzieb> would i be able to replicate the config on Ubuntu?
<Mortice> ljhglkuyfjv: assuming you're using ubuntu rather than kubuntu, you need to get the gstreamer-plugins-ugly, details of which can be found here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, mpd runs as a daemon in the background but the gmpc client can run in the system tray, rhythmbox can minimise to the tray
<ikonia> bazzieb not really no, you can get it to join as a slave with samba and ldap
<EStorm> anyone know of any software that can copy videos to/from an ipod, except for GTKpod? (gtkpod-aac is broken in gutsy)
<Mortice> ljhglkuyfjv: You need to download that package and each of the packages upon which it depends - will get a download link for you
<ikonia> bazzieb but you can't get it to "participate" as you could with redhat
<spiderpig> ikonia ok so what should i be looking for in /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: Thank you.
<xerophyte> how can i attach screen session without reattaching ?
<ikonia> vmlinuz the linux that says driver
<Auckla> Going to take a dive in Unbuntu7.10
<ikonia> oops
<Auckla> Can't wait.
<Auckla> Found one blank cd!
<bazzieb> ok
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, most players have tray plugins at the least
<ikonia> spiderpig the driver linux
<ljhglkuyfjv> Mortice thank you
<Auckla> Last version of Ubuntu I tried was like 5 or 6 or somthing.
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: players?
<bazzieb> i actually just want the rest of the user to be able to view a shared drive
<vmlinuz`> ikonia: what
<spiderpig> ikonia the driver for my graphics card?
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, most music players (video players in the tray are a tad useless)
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: no i like listen to music while my player runs in tray and i play games ;] 
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, exaile, banshee, listen, and rhythmbox all do
<ikonia> spiderpig spot on
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, try mpd
<rico> what ipod player would you guys recommend?
<Mortice> ljhglkuyfjv: please bear with me, I'm going to upload the required packages to my webspace for you. Are you running feisty?
<hjmills> rico, you mean program to sync with your ipod?
<rico> well, syncing would be good but im more after just simply being able to play songs from it
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: hm I think i like rhythmbox. will give mpd a try later
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: how to make ryhthmbox be my default media player?
<kahrytan> rico, none.
<rico> ...none?
<GNine> banshee here
<ljhglkuyfjv> Mortice iam running 7.04
<kahrytan> rico,but if you fell for the hyper, gtkpod
<rico> vmlinuz`, what do you mean default? you mean  have rhythmbox open when you doubleclick an mp3 from nautilus?
<kahrytan> *hype
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, it is the default player in ubuntu but if you have changed it then just right click any music file and open properties and set it to open with rhythmbox
<rico> gtkpod didn't work for my 5.5g ipod :/
<vmlinuz`> rico: yep
<spiderpig> ikonia: Driver"nvidia"
<vmlinuz`> hjmills: I haven't change anything
<spiderpig> this is what i found and i also found alot of text on screen mode
<kahrytan> gtkpod does a nice job at syncing playlist.
<hjmills> vmlinuz`, then you are all set
<vmlinuz`> but whenever i click on an mp3, it works with video player or something.
<rico> vmlinuz`, right click an mp3 in your file manager, properties, open with, rhythmbox
<kahrytan> rico, You should try out the Sandisk Sansa players instead. they have SD slots.
<hjmills> rico, gtkpod is the best for the newer ipods most definitely - my g/f got a new shuffle and the other programs I tried (banshee and rhythmbox) just couldnt cope
<vmlinuz`> thanks rico
<vmlinuz`> it always opens with "Movie player"
<vmlinuz`> hahaha
<kahrytan> hjmills, and gtkpod is more compatible with itunes.
<spiderpig> ikonia are you still here mate?
<hjmills> kahrytan, yeah
<vmlinuz`> hm, why would it close when i click on "X" ? It doesn't go to system tray
<kahrytan> hjmills, the default ubuntu uses, it corruptes the db and itunes erases it.
<ubuntu_> hi
<rico> try minimizing
<hjmills> rico, if it is a new ipod make sure you read up on the new apple bullsh*t encryption
<ikonia> spiderpig yes
<ikonia> hjmills what language is uncalled for
<kahrytan> hjmills, but i refuse to buy anyone ipod now
<spiderpig> ikonia so you have any ideas what should be changed in the /etc/x11/xorg.conf ?
<kahrytan> hjmills, anything ipod
<spiderpig> to fix this
<ikonia> spiderpig what is your driver line
<ubuntu_> ipod
<ubuntu_> driver line
<kahrytan> !hi | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikonia> ubuntu_ please stop repeating everything
<rico> oh.. gtkpod reads my music but doesn't quite play it. I think it needs xmms?
<ubuntu_> just for joking man
<kahrytan> rico, it doesnt play it. uses xmms or audacious
<ikonia> ubuntu_ this channel is a support channel only for the ubuntu operating system
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  how do i use the keytouch info?
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, never used it really.
<ubuntu_> want any help?
<spiderpig> ikonia should i change my frequency range?
<hgjjjf> kahrytan:  ok thanks
<kahrytan> hgjjjf, so read the documentation.
<ikonia> spiderpig no - what is your driver line
<ybotk> If you post an online comment on a webpage. Kinda like a blog. Is it possible to find an i.p. for the online poster?
<spiderpig> ikonia just like this : Drive "nvidia"
<ikonia> spiderpig perfect
<ikonia> spiderpig its that the line, yes
<kahrytan> ybotk, server admin can. Link post time to server logs.
<spiderpig> Section "Device"
<spiderpig> Identifier"nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] "
<ikonia> spiderpig perfect
<spiderpig> ikonia ok now what?
<hjmills> ikonia, sorry
<ikonia> spiderpig ok - you'll be best to do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it will ask you some questions (such as resolution) and set it all up for you
<kahrytan> rico, I prefer audacious. it's a fork of xmms.
<ybotk> guess not..
<spiderpig> ikonia ok
<hjmills> kahrytan, i was even planning to get an ipod if my zen ever dies as it is possible to sync with the calendar and notes on them from linux but if apple continues as they are then there is no chance
<pejo_> hello
<ardin> hey hey, quick question. i need to install the nvidia driver for my card, a Geforce4MX. i attempted to do what i usually do, and run the official nvidia driver, and it said i'm missing Libc... is there package for this or whats going on?
<hjmills> ardin, you probably need the libc dev package
<rico> yes, there's a package for libc
<ardin> well no i mean is there a package for ubuntu in the package manager thing? or should i just grab the libc dev package and do it the normal way? sorry, i'm coming from slackware and having to do all of this manually
<Auckla> 75% Of Download is finished. Oooh been awhile since I've had linux as a desktop. :P
<Auckla> Last time I was using Ubuntu, I installed this program called Ardor. Great recording program.
* Auckla rolls a cig.
<vmlinuz`> woh
<spiderpig> ikonia done and done. do i need to restart my computer in order for changes to take place?
<vmlinuz`> who plays css.. i cant get it to run in none full screen w/ wine
<Crozar> guys i cant see the maximize minimize that bar ontop of a windows , imusing compiz .
<Auckla> I play Css but not on Linux.
<garette> Hi all can anyone help me in installing boot splash
<rico> Crozar, do you know what window decorator you're using? Emerald, perhaps?
<garette> !bootsplash
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: on what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Auckla> You have to wine CSS to play it?
<garette> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Crozar> rico: compiz-fusion with emerald
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: I do. any other way
<rico> Crozar, go run emerald --replace &
<Crozar> rico: im on gusty
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Is it required to use wine to play CSS?
<vmlinuz`> yep
<hjmills> Auckla, or cedega
<rico> CSS - counterstrike source? it works under wine?! o_O
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Are you playing it off of a native windos partition?
<Lr5> !irqpoll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irqpoll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vmlinuz`> rico: yea I play it everyday
<garette> rico 1.6 works ;)
<vmlinuz`> rico: and WoW too
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: I'm playing it from linux dude
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: I'm just wondering here, becuase I"m wondering how I'm going to play CSS when I install Ubuntu here. :P
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: hehe, you just easily need to install wine but carefully
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: What did you wine the windows installer etc etc? :)
<vmlinuz`> and tahoma.ttf fonts
<vmlinuz`> that all you need
<garette> hey can anyone help me in installing a bootsplash
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: yep. "wine steam.exe"
<Ardin> oh wow, no wonder i was having issues. i was using the package manager instead of "add/remove"
<Ardin> god, i'm so used to normal linux
<vmlinuz`> the thing that i'd love to do now, is to run css in non full screen mode. but I can't make that happen
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: I'm not to woreid about it. Do yu think its possible to play Css VIA wine off of a NTFS partition?
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: hmm, not sure. but maybe yea
<Auckla> Ardin: Normal Linux?
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: I remember one time i played world of warcraft from my linux pc when WoW was installed in my EXternal ntfs partition
<Ardin> Auckla, stuff like slackware, with no package manager or anything
* Auckla freebsd user a-typically. :P
<Crozar> rico: i did some twaeks that i did for my xorg.conf file and some other things that made my window panel show ontop of the window but i have updated to gusty . and does gusty have built in compiz? if so i think i did a mistake because i havent uninstalled compiz and emerald before going to gusty and now with gusty when i uninstall compiz i still see the icon ontop. thought of reinstalling it.
* garette ;)
<Auckla> Ardin: I see.
<rico> gutsy has built in compiz, yes
<Ardin> i'm just trying to get things installed, then i'm gonna copy over my old home directory
<Ardin> lol
<rico> did you have compiz before installing gusty?
<Crozar> yes :(
<garette> hey rico can you help me insalling a boot splash :(
<Auckla> 5minutes!!!
<rico> did you completely remove it before upgrading?
<ikonia> !usplash >garette
<rico> garette, install startup-manager
<Crozar> rico:  no :(
<Crozar> rico:  am i in trouble
<garette> ikonia, that how to didn't help me to install this particulat usplash
<rico> oops, startupmanager (no hyphen). find it in synaptic or just apt-get instal lit
<Crozar> rico your a trainee?
<Crozar> im looking for an expert
<rico> garette, after that, just go to system -> admin -> startup manager and you can install/choose a boot splash there
<rico> no, just a random passerby Crozar :b
<garette> rico, it say no such package lol
<rico> garette, can you try "startupmanager"?
<garette> rico, no :(
<spiderpig> ikonia well i did the reconfigure thing and it worked. thanks for the help!
<ikonia> spiderpig welcome
* garette is getting a high on music ;)
<rico> eep, i think it's only in gutsy's repositories. anyway, http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/index.html
<AntoineDoinel> posso chiedere un aiuto urgente? :(
<rico> garette, try installing the .deb from there (and check out the page while you're at it)
<dgjones> !it | AntoineDoinel
<ubotu> AntoineDoinel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wendy-eventide> hi, any one able to use camfrog on ubuntu?
<Auckla> Hurray for Jesus the download is done!
* Auckla starts dancing!
<garette> rico, yeah doing the same
<donkeyboy> when running the live cd (7.04) it dies when it tries to load gdm. I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and chose versa and the options I saw on a forum but still no luck. (ATI Mobility Radeon x1600) any ideas? is this fixed in 7.10?
<donkeyboy> Once ubuntu is installed, I can get the drivers from amd website
<LineOf7s> I'm trying to upgrade my Java runtime to 1.6.  Downloaded and installed per instructions, but it kept using 1.5 - so I uninstalled 1.5, and now it complains there's no such thing as /usr/bin/java.  Uninstalled all Javas I could find, and reinstalled... but same error.  Symlinking didn't seem to work... surely I've missed something straightforward?
<donkeyboy> I just need it to run for the install on default driver
<garette> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<erUSUL> !alternate | donkeyboy
<ubotu> donkeyboy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<[nrx] > heh, this hsdpa modem rocks!
<asma1> hey guys
<donkeyboy> ubotu: I am busy downloading the 7.10 beta iso, (desktop edition) will that work?
<wilhart> how do i remove fingerd from ubu?
<ikonia> donkeyboy its a bot
<donkeyboy> ikonia: what?
<asma1> all of a sudden ubuntu's graphics got ruined or somethin.. when i start it the logo appears all over hte place and streaky lines everywhere
<asma1> it use to work fine
<erUSUL> donkeyboy: ubotu is a bot
<asma1> any1 know wat could be the problem?
<arinomi> donkeyboy, ubotu is an IRC bot :)
<garette> rico, like the doubt i have is if i generate .so file from the how to given by ubotu then how iwll i be able to get the verbose mode with a splash to.. cause i will be creating .so file for only non verbose picture, btw, what are those config file.. that came in that tar ball when i downloaded that theme :O
<garette> ?
<jxxxt> donkeyboy, you cannot hold a chat with ubotu
<erUSUL> donkeyboy: it only said what i told it to say
<Ardin> i cant wait to play mp3s again
<Ardin> then again, before i do that i need to go into my fstab and get that going
<LineOf7s> For those of you playing along at home, the answer to my question of before is the console command:  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Ardin> which means i need to grab ntfs-3g
<Auckla> Well here I go to install Ubuntu to another drive.
<Auckla> I shall see you all hpefully in a few.
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: first linux?
<donkeyboy> arinomi: :-D ah, and here i was thinking you were being discriminatory because I like chips :-D
<asma1> help?
<shiznit> hola
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Not my first time. I started out with Slakware 4.0 a few years ago. :)
<nailor_> is there some tool (or some other possibility) to map mouseclicks to some abitrary action (some other input, executing a script, ...)
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: cool
<arinomi> donkeyboy, chips are all right ^^
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Somewhere along the course of my time in *nix. I started running pretty much only FreeBSD. :)
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: you'll love ubuntu
<shiznit> is there a 7.10 channel?
<Mortice> !ubuntu+1
<dgjones> !gutsy | shiznit
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> shiznit: please see above
<ikonia> shiznit yes, but I advise you not to use it
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Thast what I"m hoping. Last time I ran ubuntu was like when it frst came out. :P
<ikonia> shiznit we discussed this the other day and gsuty beta may be problematic for you
<Auckla> vmlinuz`: Anyways brb. :P
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: kay
<jxxxt> shiznit, ubuntu+1
<shiznit> ikonia, againt your advice i did it anyway and it works great
<yeats> whens the gutsy stable coming out?
<jxxxt> shiznit, my bad  I meant gutsy
<shiznit> wireless works after hibernate now, but i did have to reinstall do to automatix messing up the upgrade
<shiznit> no more automatix
<jxxxt> yeats, 17 oct
<yeats> kthnx
<GNine> 18 oct
<hjmills> what is gutsy+1 going to be called?
<yeats> why isnt the release date on the website?
<hjmills> or are we back round to hoary hedgehod?
<ikonia> yeats because its not final
<hjmills> *hedgehog
<yeats> hairy babon
<jxxxt> hjmills, gutsy gibbon
<yeats> *hairy baboon
<dgjones> !hardy | hjmills
<ubotu> hjmills: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<hjmills> dgjones, thanks
<yeats> silly seagull
<yeats> who comes up with these names?
<iamgedanken> will my feisty update to gutsy when the stable release is out?
<yeats> yes it will
<iamgedanken> rad
<yeats> you go into add/remove
<amadeux> how do I get mplayer to output unmangled 5.1 audio from a matroska file directly to spdif?
<donkeyboy> the more pertinent question is, whats gonna happen after x? will the world end?
<yeats> x
<donkeyboy> x - with reagrds tp the names
<donkeyboy> s/tp/to
<asc> well, that's like ten years from now
<py_> hello
<asc> but probably it will just wrap around
<asc> welcome to the pit of despair
<py_> I've a dapper server (command line only), and would like to completely deisable any firewalling. Like it can be done with firestarter on a desktop. How can that be done from command line?
<wisdom> list
<wisdom> hello
<wisdom> anyone here?
<wisdom> ?
<ikonia> about 100000 people
<[nrx] > no, all 1118 of us are idle
<asc> No, we're all bots.
<Jamesinator> How can I set the password for an account being created through useradd?
<iamgedanken> hello wisdom
<Jamesinator> wisdom: There is no #ubuntu channel
<wisdom> hello iamgedanken
<asc> py_: Last I heard, the kernel has a built-in firewall. It's never caused any problems whatsoever for me, but....
<wisdom> nice to meet you iamgedanken
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | wisdom
<ubotu> wisdom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jxxxt> wisdom, if you just want to chat go to ubuntu-offtopic
* MohammadBoozary I need too connet in VPN please help me
<py_> asc: I know its intergarted in the kernel, (iptables IIRC). But I want to disable any active rule, eg allow everything, for testing purposes. Thus my question...
<wisdom> i have problem with wine
<wisdom> wine
* MohammadBoozary I need too connet in VPN please help me in ubuntu 7.04
<Jamesinator> wisdom: Then post the problem you're experiencing and someone might be able to help you
<iamgedanken> insert alcoholism joke here?
<jxxxt> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<hjmills> i am trying to burn a cd with folders more than 6 directories deep and it refuses to go saying it is too deep - is it possible to avoid this?
<wisdom> thanks
<amadeux> how do I get mplayer to output unmangled 5.1 audio from a matroska file directly to spdif?
<donkeyboy> well just burning 7.10 to cd then gonna  try install it. hopefully it will work with the ATI GC. if I am back later, means it worked :-D
<scrimple101> Hi everyone, having trouble with menus after trying to install Avanti Windows Navigator, does anyone know how to uninstall or bring them back to default?
<Jamesinator> donkeyboy: Good luck
<ADminS> shabab al linux
<ADminS> arza3
<ADminS> opss
<ADminS> wrong window lol
<erUSUL> !vpn | MohammadBoozary
<ubotu> MohammadBoozary: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<spiderpig> oh great even osama bin laden uses linux
<asc> py_: Interesting. Although I am out of by depth, to the best of my knowledge it will not block any open ports or connection attempt by default.
<wisdom> ubuntu 7.10 release version out?
<Jamesinator> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> wisdom: not yet 18th Oct
<Jamesinator> wisdom: The unstable beta is out -- not recommended for any but the elite to use it before the release date
<scrimple101> Hi everyone, having trouble with menus after trying to install Avanti Windows Navigator, does anyone know how to uninstall or bring them back to default?
<Jamesinator> Wisdom certainly lives up to his name.
<iamgedanken> sure does
<tich> does anyone know where i could find a listing of all the ubuntu upgrades with dates and packages installed?
<amadeux> When gutsy is released, is it simple to upgrade from feisty? Or will I have to make a clean install?
<erUSUL> amadeux: you can upgrade
<Jamesinator> amadeux: Fairly simple, you can just use "update-manager -d" to do a feisty-gutsy upgrade
<erUSUL> |upgrade | amadeux
<erUSUL> !upgrade | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<py_> Is there a command-line (eg non graphical, ncurses is ok) equivalent of firestarter, for use on an ubuntu dapper server?
<jxxxt> tich, what about looking in your synaptic package manager
<Llivavin> Ubuntu keeps freezing on me causing me to restart anyone have an idea as to why?
<tich> jxxxt, really! synaptic lists that jazz that is awesome.
<Jamesinator> How can I set the password for an account being created through useradd?
<jxxxt> tich, It list everthing that is available in the repos that you have selected
<erUSUL> py_: there are conf file iptables front ends that i used that are fairly simple shorewall being the ons that works atm (firehol has a bug since edgy and it's been not patched a shame)
<tich> jxxxt, i don't know what i have done but synaptic is crashing.
<erUSUL> !info shorewall | py
<ubotu> py: shorewall: Shoreline Firewall (Shorewall), a high-level tool for configuring Netfilter. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-2 (feisty), package size 244 kB, installed size 1212 kB
<py_> erUSUL, thx, will have a look into that package
<Jamesinator> How can I set the password for an account being created through useradd?
<jxxxt> tich, are you using system/administration/synapticetc
<jkwjkw> hi
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: sudo passwd loginname
<jkwjkw> 
<jkwjkw> 
<jkwjkw> 
<erUSUL> !cn
<Jamesinator> !ops | jkwjkw
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: This is being created in a script, hence why it has to be done during creation through useradd
<ubotu> jkwjkw: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Jamesinator> Aw, crap, I just called ops on someone speaking chinese. Showed up as ??? spam in IRSSI >_>
<zeroflag> what's the name of the java package?
<jussi01> Jamesinator: dont worry, they will just eat you for breakfast... lol
<penguincentral_> Jamesinator: amazing...
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: my irssi showed it fine
<penguincentral_> :D
<erUSUL> !java | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Jamesinator> jussi01: Yeah, that's defnitely never happened to me before from my overzealous ops finger... *shifty eyes*
<zeroflag> erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: there is a -p command line option for useradd check the man page
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: I tried passing it passwords through there, it doesn't work
<zeroflag> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: they have to be previously encripted afaics
<zeroflag> !easysource | zeroflag
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: And I would do that how?
<zeroflag> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dev1> Hi all! When dhcpd give IP to client can I automatically run some script?
<stuart-> hi guys, all of a sudden i have this error of not eing able to play sounds
<stuart-> it worked fine hours ago. i have a few other distros on download so i don't wanna disturb em by rebooting
<AL37> Jamesinator: man passwd :)
<stuart-> video and music says i don't have my soundcard configured
<Jamesinator> AL37: Refer back to my previous message, this is being done automatically through a script, hence why it has to be through useradd
<giany911> is there any way to run a sudo cmd on startup without having to type the password?
<stuart-> and no other program is using the soundcard
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: dunno :( i have to investigate it further...
<i_r_brad> if i get disconnected, how does my nick stay connected for??
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: Ah well, thanks for your help then
<asc> giany911: You can put a script in /etc/init.d and use sysv-rc-conf to have it run on startup.
<kst> stuart- u could try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart (or reset)
<bullgard4> /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules speaks about "permissions and ownership of devices according to Ubuntu policy". Where is this Ubuntu policy defined?
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: first return from google http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-write-shell-script-to-add-user.html
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: Thanks, just a sec, I'll have to lynx it in tty2
<Pradalvr> Hello...can someone tell me if Ubuntu has a swf converter?
<stuart-> kst, thansk, but still can't play audio after restarting
<erUSUL> Jamesinator: perl -e 'print crypt("password", "salt"),"\n"' <<<< this give you the encripted pass
<kst> stuart- try reset then
<stuart-> tried both :(
<kst> :/
<kst> not really a linux expert, that just helped me when i myself had sound issues like 2 weeks ago
<stuart-> it asks me to check wether my soundcard is configed properly, the correct output selected, and no other programs using it
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: Ahh! Thank you! Let me just test it out now
<kst> are you using alsa?
<stuart-> but i've checked all 3
<bullgard4> /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules spricht von "permissions and ownership of devices according to Ubuntu policy". Wo ist diese Ubuntu policy definiert?
<stuart-> yup
<kst> sure it's set everywhere?
<stuart-> yeah, wonder what could be disturbing it. i have no progs running
<stuart-> and all was well a few hours back
<kst> weird.
<kst> bullgard4 maybe http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<erUSUL> bullgard4: the policy is hardwired in the file you mention.
<klotho> hello... I have a question about 7.10 beta installer. In the Partitioner, the Guided option to resize a partition -- can that destroy or lose any of the data currently in the partition?
<klotho> or is that a dumb question and it destroys all of it?
<zeroflag> how can I find out which hdd devices (/dev) are available?
<Jamesinator> erUSUL: It works like a charm! Thanks for all your help. :)
<LinuxGuy> hump ubuntu
<klotho> no one knows the answer to that question?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: It may be true that the policy is hardwired in the mentioned file. But someone had an idea about Ubuntu policy before he hardwired this file. Where is this idea about Ubuntu policy laid down?
<kst> klotho yes it can
<jxxxt> klotho, my experience is that it can and WILL
<klotho> kst: so it doesn't compress the drive and then take only the empty space?
<erUSUL> klotho: shrinking a partition is not completly risk free...
<LinuxGuy> elitechris
<kst> at least i think so... i had to resize my partitions aswell (ntfs) but it worked fine when i used defrag and scandisk in windows before
<EliteChris> yea
<klotho> so I should use some other partitioner to create an empty partition which it can then use?
<LinuxGuy> hump ubuntu
<LinuxGuy> ???
<kst> not sure about the technical details klotho, make a backup then try with defrag/scandisk and resize afterwards
<etale> Is it OK to use feisty's synaptic repositories if I'm using gutsy beta now?
<ikonia> etale no
<LinuxGuy> addcommand hump ame humps $2-
<LinuxGuy> hump ubuntu
<asma1> how do i reinstall ubunutu
<erUSUL> bullgard4: as i can see it they (as debian does) use groups to control the access to certain devices. memebers of audio can access the sound cards memebers of cdrom can us optical drives etc...
<LinuxGuy> it dont work
<ikonia> !offtopic >linuxguy
<Anomaly> Question : Does the Ubuntu Server require a reboot after a kernel upgrade? I can see it calling update-initramfs, is this doing an in memory patch? Or do I still need to reboot?
<klotho> I could use that partitioner boot cd... what's it called?
<ikonia> asma1 put the cdrom in and click install
<LinuxGuy> imlost
<EliteChris> Im Lost Too.. What a cawinkydink
<rico> klotho, gparted.
<LinuxGuy> whore
<LinuxGuy> whores
<asc> Anomaly: You need to reboot to use the new kernel.
<ikonia> LinuxGuy ok - reporting you now
<dgjones> !ops | LinuxGuy
<ubotu> LinuxGuy: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<klotho> yeah, should I use gparted first to create an empty partition for ubuntu?
<Anomaly> asc: OK thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-65-186-95-244.columbus.res.rr.com]  by rob
* LinuxGuy was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<asc> But it probably won't explode if you keep using the old one, either.
<Xteven> hi, will gutsy gibbon be available as a CD iso ? or only as DVD ? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta only has DVD images)
<rico> klotho, you can do that in ubuntu's installer
<erUSUL> klotho: no, if you use a separate program you are taking the exact same risk as with the ubuntu instaler (if you ask me if yoiu use partition magic you are taking more risk that with any linux tool)
<klotho> gparted has never lost any data for me
<rico> Xteven, I downloaded a gutsy CD image, cant remember whre though :b
<Xteven> rico: hmm ok
<rico> erUSUL, why is that?
<jxxxt> klotho, Whatever you do will be a risk.. back up before you do anything and be prepared to lose you win system
<rico> I mean, why is partition magic more of a risk?
<erUSUL> klotho: i'm only noting that messing with partitions is not a zero risk operation with any OS or program
<ikonia> Xteven read the topic in #ubuntu+1
<klotho> so is the built in partitioner with 7.10 not as reliable as gparted?
<klotho> if so, why don't they just use gparted?
<erUSUL> rico: it is just my opinion i had have bad experiences with PM
<ikonia> erUSUL very valid it is too
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Your answer is a statement about the very general outline or procedure to establish a policy but no recipe/algorithm  to do so.
<kst> klotho I did resize my NTFS partition with win xp on it by using the ubuntu livecd and gparted, and i had no data loss or anything.. however i did defrag and scandisk the partition before in win xp, and i made backups!
<jxxxt> klotho, I got to do 5 repartions without any probs my 6 was a complete disaster
<Xteven> ikonia: what should I be looking for in that topic ?
<klotho> my partitions are all fat32 still
<ikonia> Xteven the information your looking for
<hjmills> windows should cost far more than it does - then it would put off people who are too inept to use it properly
<Xteven> ikonia: it doesn't mention anything about a dvd or cd
<kst> klotho fat32 supports even more options than ntfs, still i'd make sure to defrag/scandisk and backup it :)
<ikonia> it gives you a wiki entry with the info
<klotho> oksy
<Xteven> ikonia: oh, I see, the download directory
<klotho> thanks for the tips
<Xteven> cdimage.ubuntu.com isn't synched yet it seems
<erUSUL> bullgard4: algorithm? check this line as example >>>>KERNEL=="console",                      GROUP="root", MODE="0600"<<<<< when udev sees the event of the "creation" of the console it make the device owner root and the permissions 0600 it is as simple as that no algorithm
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : Are you here?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: when it creates the device
<Xteven> ikonia: thx
<etale> Are there any synaptic repositories for gutsy?
<jxxxt> etale, yes
<ikonia> etale yes, but if you have to ask , you shouldn't be using gusty
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: yea here
<asma1> Hey. i'm having trouble even starting the live cd so i can reinstall ubuntu.. the graphics are all messed up
<Auckla> Hi, I have question about the Liv Install. Under "Prepar disk space" I select Guided and IDE2 Master HDC, for my install drive.
<etale> ikonia: interesting.  I can't find any in google.
<ikonia> you don't have to look in google
<Auckla> vmlinuz` However when I go to next screen its asking me if I want to import files from mother windows drive hda? Its not going to format my HDA no right?
<ikonia> etale use fesity until gusty is released in a week or so
<needhelp> Hi, I have a problem with my printer. I am able to print a testpage from within printer administration. But whenever I try to print something from a webpage or from OpenOffice, only a blank white paper comes out. Anyeone ?
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: no.. do you want to keep the other OS in that system?
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : There is currently no paritions on HDC. That is the drive I want to install ubuntu on to. :P
<bullgard4> erUSUL: If it was true what you said then I would not be able to use any tty because my tty group does not have any members. In fact, I can use ttys.
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : For the time being yes. I do want to keep windows on my other drive.
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: cool.. yea keep it until you feel that you are 100% Sure that you can live without windows
<erUSUL> bullgard4: well the group for ttys is dialup afaics (dialin dialout)
<bullgard4> kst: The website you recommended deals only with trademark policy and privacy policy.
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : Yeah. Well I can. I know exactly what I need and don't need. It seems about every 2-4yrs I flop back and forth. There is just some stuff I would rather not lose. :P like some tunes.
<kst> bullgard4 that was just an idea which i found by searching the site, maybe try the wiki or forums or google
<tich> synaptic won't start from the menu or from a desktop icon but if i input the same info from the launcher into a terminal it starts.  any idea why?
<scrimple101> Hi everyone, having trouble with menus after trying to install Avanti Windows Navigator, does anyone know how to uninstall or bring them back to default?
<kst> is it possible to modify the look of KDE (applications) to something closer to GNOME? i'm thining of using Kile editor under gnome but i dont like KDE apps breaking my gnome look :)
<ikonia> kst what the heck is Avanti Windows Navigator
<Auckla> Installing now. :)
<Auckla> I'm glad there is one final "Are you sure" screen to let me know what it is formatting.
<kst> ikonia ???
<scrimple101> it's like a mac dock
<kst> ikonia what are you talking about?
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : Sorry to put you in a spotlight. Does Ubuntu become slightly more responsive once its installed on the local system?
<ikonia> kst sorry, went to the wrong nick
<kst> np :)
<bullgard4> erUSUL: What does 'afaics' stand for?
<kst> Auckla you mean faster? Sure, yeah :)
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: yeah.
<Auckla> kst : Yes, that is exactly what I"m looking for.
<jxxxt> bullgard4, as far as I am concerned
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : I also noted that the server install version of Ubuntu had some things that pointed intrest to me.
<bullgard4> jxxxt: Thank you.
<Auckla> Like the mail-server? What mail-server comes out of the box with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Auckla postfix
<jxxxt> bullgard4, you are welcome
<Auckla> ikonia : Right on.
<Auckla> This is kind've funny installing Ubuntu while running Ubuntu. :P
<Auckla> So does this installer install some kind've bootloader? I.E. Lilo?
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: yea its cool, few days and gusty will release btw
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : I'm installing Gutsy right now. :P
<Auckla> vmlinuz` Err, at least 7.10Beta.
<vmlinuz`> ah
<vmlinuz`> not supported here yet. I think in #ubuntu+1
<Auckla> Becuase I'm crazzzy! "Notice the three "Z's". :P
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : Well Lilo or whatever, I have to be able to choose what os I want to boot from somehow. Maybe at the end of the installer it will ask me?
<Auckla> Xmms still the prominet(killed) mp3 player in linux?
<kst> i myself use listen player, thinking about wine'ing foobar2000 tho
<rob> nah
<rob> amarok on kde, there are several for gnome
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: yeah, and its GRUB
<erUSUL> bullgard4: as far as i can see
<bullgard4> thank you
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<shiznit> how to make programs/windows remember last position after close?
<J-_> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<shiznit> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Auckla> Wow I have 30 mail over on my other system.
* Auckla runs for a second.
<kst> is it possible to modify the look of KDE (applications) to something closer to GNOME? i'm thining of using Kile editor under gnome but i dont like KDE apps breaking my gnome look :)
<tarik> hey ther
<tarik> uh. i kinda screwed up
<tarik> i started gettin just a white screen after login. so fully removed beryl
<tarik> but i still get a white screen
<J-_> why are you using beryl?
<J-_> !info compiz-fusion
<J-_> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Auckla> 94% of install complete. WoooHoo!!
<Auckla> time to reboot new ubuntu install! :P
<JimQode> Hello ppl. Has gutsy been released?
<J-_> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: i recompiled it after moving the options expander to the top so i can switch between the different parts i need :)
<JimQode> J-_, it is october 2007 as of today
<J-_> yeah, I'm not sure if it's being released today, or not.
<J-_> Could quite possibly, I don't know. =)
<kahrytan> !heron
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, So you are good now
<J-_> lol
<lafuma> any ideas why my ubuntus network keeps going down ?
<kahrytan> J-_, gutsy is mid october
<jxxxt> J-_, 18th Oct is the date
<J-_> Cool
<JimQode> kahrytan, jxxxt , thx ;)
<kahrytan> J-_, can you wait that long?
<J-_> Yeah I can. My computer is running smooth and that's all that matters atm.
<jxxxt> Tried to install feisty but my c/d went into loop at the partitioner. any ideas what might be the cause??
<jxxxt>  I reburnt the image at a slower speed but no difference
<kahrytan> jxxxt, check disc.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "udev is a collection of tools and a daemon to manage events received from the kernel and deal with them in user-space." What are the names of the members of this collection?
<JimQode> jxxxt, you could try partitioning with cfdisk to see what is the culprit.
<jxxxt> Kahrytan, The md5 check was ok
<tarik> i dont know why i installed beryl. now i just want to reinstall ubuntu. i cant even use the live cd, everything is black when i start the live cd
<kahrytan> J-_, ever tried kubuntu?
<J-_> yep
<jxxxt> JimQode, Then it looped on user/name/password
<kahrytan> J-_, im considering it but i'll loose all the great support here
<UmZ> ubuntu italy?
<JimQode> jxxxt, where does cfdisk ask for username/pasword?
<J-_> kahrytan: Do whatever you want, it's up to you to shcool. Personal preference.
<J-_> err choose*
<jxxxt> JimQode, I was using live install disc
<Robert-AU> jxxxt: yep
<jxxxt> Robert-AU, Great :-)
<UmZ> help italy?
<JimQode> jxxxt, I couldn't quite get where you failed when you tried "cfdisk" as  a partitioner.
<stefg> jxxxt: how much RAM does the machine have ?
<jxxxt> stefg, 512mg
<stefg> jxxxt: ok, that's enough
<Maxey2> yellow
<stefg> jxxxt: is this a dual boot install on a machine which has a windows NTFS partition on it, and you are trying to resize that ?
<TTilus> i have a vpn connection (openvpn) in network-manager, connection fails with 'The VPN login failed because the VPN program could not connect to the VPN server.' if my key is encrypted using passphrase with spaces, it works if pw does _not_ have spaces ... anybody happen to know about this issue?  i havent found reported bug on this yet?
<jxxxt> JimQode, I did not use cfdisc the partitioner is the default one one the live c/d
<J-_> Does the checksum represent one of these: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-4/MD5SUMS (if you're trying to install gutsy)
<JimQode> jxxxt, ok I suggest you try cfdisk to see what the error it gives is
<Auckla> vmlinuz` : You still here?
<riderrazor> : /msg chanserv register keep
<jxxxt> Stefg, This is a single system machine currently running gutsy  I wanted to go back to a stable system.
<jxxxt> JimQode, I can do that in a terminal now right??
<JimQode> jxxxt, yes. run "cfdisk /dev/sda" or whatever your disk is
<jxxxt> JimQode, OK
<mooper> anyone have a good howto for smbmount
<enemy> j #ubuntu-de
<needhelp> Hi, I have a problem with my printer. I am able to print a testpage from within printer administration. But whenever I try to print something from a webpage or from OpenOffice, only a blank white paper comes out. Anyeone ?
<DjViper> whats the channel for compiz fusion on this network?
<shiznit> #ubuntu-effects i believe
<Pici> DjViper: or #compiz-fusion
<DjViper> okay thanks
<shiznit> anyone know how to make a program/window remember last position after close?
<Edgard_> quit
<json> hi
<resiak> earlier today i tried to resize my side panel, which caused X, Openbox (which I'm using as my Gnome WM) and gnome-panel to between them consume all available CPU time.  The "failsafe" gnome session apparently uses the same panel configuration, so has the same problem.  How can I blow away my panel configuration?
<jxxxt> JimQode, I just get a fatal error on hda and hda1
<resiak> (I've got a gconf-editor open by running an xmonad session.  I notice that there's a default_setup subkey of /apps/panel...)
<JimQode> jxxxt, what does "fdisk -l" say?
<Kubuntu> yello
<Kubuntu> How can I start Thin Client Manager?
<JimQode> jxxxt, use pastebin please for the output.
<JimQode> !pastebin jxxxt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin jxxxt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JimQode> !pastebin, jxxxt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin, jxxxt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JimQode> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kubuntu> I'vespent an houre installing Thin Client Manager, but now I can'tfind a short cut. Amd I don't know the command to run it. Does anyone know?
<resiak> for the benefit of the world, the answer is 'gconftool --recursive-unset' !
<jxxxt> JimQode, No outcome from fdisk -l
<asc> resiak: 'rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel'
<asc> Or that works too
<JimQode> jxxxt, you should do it as root "sudo fdisk -l"
<jxxxt> JimQode, Of course sorry!!
<Kubuntu> #kubuntu
<Kubuntu> How do I start Thin Client Manager?
<i_r_brad> how do i start wine once it is installed??
<Pici> i_r_brad: wine /path/to/program.exe
<jxxxt> JimQode, I got there. I am going to keep this script and go to bed as I have been at this for too long today. Thanks for your help thus far.
<i_r_brad> thks
<JimQode> jxxxt, np. nighty night!
<jxxxt> JimQode, G night
<jamison_> Any python progammers here
<indraveni> hi, i need help in making my function keys work in my sony laptop
<i_r_brad> sorry but what would that path-to-file be?
<indraveni> i have kernel 2.6.21
<Pici> i_r_brad: I dont know, where is the exe file you want to run?
<indraveni> in windows Fn+F5 will increase the brightness
<i_r_brad> so i pretty much just run the *.exe??
<indraveni> the same doesnot happen in my debian linux syste,
<Pici> i_r_brad: exactly.
<i_r_brad> does wine kinda run as a service?
<Pici> i_r_brad: not really.
<spiderpig> i r brad its a application
<spiderpig> sudo apt-get install wine
<i_r_brad> sorry new to linux
<spiderpig> no problem
<i_r_brad> i have installed it
<spiderpig> its shit though. just get rid of the need to use windows all togheter
<mooper> does anyone use smbmount?
<Pici> !ohmy | spiderpig
<ubotu> spiderpig: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mooper> this isntoworking smbmount \\\\192.168.100.2\\share /media/smb -o user=andrew
<i_r_brad> trying to
<spiderpig> i r brad yeah me to
<spiderpig> pici what?
<Pici> spiderpig: Watch the language please.
<spiderpig> um what? i didnt even use any curse words
<Auckla> biab.
<wers> anyone here using stardict?
<wers> I am experiencing a problem with its "definition window." Whenever I put my mouse on the definition window, it disappears
<coreymanshack> how do I add a site using the apache lamp install from ubuntu repositories
<Pici> mooper: This is how I mount things with samba:  mount -t smbfs -o username=pici //10.200.120.101/share /media/smb
<shearn89> hello! can i just tell everyone how glad i am to be back on ubuntu...
<shiznit> what was the gutsy channel, sry i forgot
<shearn89> shiznit: #ubuntu+1
<spiderpig> #ubuntu+1
<kst> is it possible to modify the look of KDE (applications) to something closer to GNOME? i'm thining of using Kile editor under gnome but i dont like KDE apps breaking my gnome look :)
<shiznit> ty
<spiderpig> np shiznit
<spiderpig> nice nick btw
<shearn89> ^
<spiderpig> :)
<shearn89> spiderpig: you to man...
* shearn89 sings the spiderpig song to himself.
<spiderpig> hehe
<astro76> kst, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QtGnome
<kst> thanks astro76
<indraveni> can't i get any help regarding my laptop problem ?
<shearn89> indraveni: what is it? i wasn't here earlier.
<indraveni> shearn89, I need help in making my function keys work in my sony laptop
<indraveni> i have kernel 2.6.21
<shearn89> indraveni: what model is the laptop?
<indraveni> in windows Fn+F5 will increase the brightness
<indraveni> sony VGN TZ17GN Model name
<shearn89> indraveni: have you looked at System-> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts?
<indraveni> I am not able to have the Fn+F5 work for brightness as it does in windows
* Auckla Claps. Wow clickingon a window and moving it was the coolest ting I've done with a OS in a long time! ROFL. I can move windows around all day.
<Pici> indraveni: Did you compile that kernel version yourself?
<indraveni> shearn89, that is manually setting, but ther exists some drivers for this purpose like i read
<kst> astro76 theres also a qt4... should i still use qt3?
<indraveni> which i am not to get
<indraveni> Pici, , that is manually setting, but ther exists some drivers for this purpose like i read
<indraveni> even my projector id not working with my laptop
<shearn89> indraveni: i don't know about anything you can just install and get it to work off the top of my head. I know you can rebind keyboards, but that isn't easy.
<astro76> kst, I would assume 4, that doc is outdated I guess
<Pici> indraveni: odd numbered kernel versions are development versions and no Ubuntu releases run them by default.
<J-_> indraveni: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<incorrect> im trying to get the cisco vpn client compiled
<shearn89> indraveni: i found some links on the net - ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039 is about multimedia keys - you could change it to what you need.
<Muppet-Boy> hiya, i've just plugged a known working IDE tape drive into 6.06LTS... is there any way to check whether it is being recognised properly?
<incorrect> however i seem to be missing loads of components
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: you could do "lshw | grep ide", which might show it.
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: replace ide with whatever to search for other stuff.
<Muppet-Boy> i'll try that.. thanks
<defcons> hello
<ajv> hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu 7.10 and seems to hang while importing documents and settings, any ideas ?
<murlidhar> hi
<defcons> what does ubuntu use for the resizing of ntfs partitions?
<defcons> in the installation
<Pici> ajv: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<ajv> ok
<Pici> defcons: It uses an implementation of parted.
<defcons> Pici, thanks
<Muppet-Boy> shearn89 : i dont understand what that command is returning... u able to help?
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy whats the problem
<Auckla> Say I wanted somthing like a new terminal? E-Term? Where would that be via synaptic? Or do I have to compile and install stuff like that completely on my own. :)
<fuci> Can one resize ntfs-partitions with cfdisk?
<J-_> !info eterm
<ubotu> eterm: Enlightened Terminal Emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4.0debian1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 415 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<ikonia> Auckla search the repo
<Muppet-Boy> ikonia : i'm trying to determine if a newly fitted IDE tape drive is recognised by the OS
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: yeah probs. It lists all the hardware connected to your computer. if you run it in a terminal, it should give you some output.
<Auckla> J-_ :Thank you.
<J-_> sudo apt-get install eterm
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy ok - so use mt -f $device status and see if it works
<defcons> Pici, where can I get this implementation?
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy and/or do an lspci to see if you can see it hanging ogg
<Muppet-Boy> ikonia : i dont know what the device is referred to
<Pici> defcons: There is another package in the repos called gparted which can do it too.
<defcons> thank you
<ikonia> Muppet-Boy what type of tape driver, dds/dlt/lto ?
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: did the lshw | grep ide do anything?
<Muppet-Boy> shearn89 : it returned plenty, but i dont understand what it says
<Auckla> And then one more question. I installed the flash plugin for FireFox\Mozilla. But still on things like youtube.com. I get no audio? Though the Video plays fine.
<Muppet-Boy> ikonia : its an old drive.... maybe QIC?? its travan IDE 40GB
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: ok. try "lspci | grep IDE" - remember its case sensitive.
<Muppet-Boy> shearn89 : that only returned *intel bridge* references
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: hmmm... ikonia - can you think of anything else (s)he could try?
<defcons> Pici, gparted seems not to be able to resize ntfs
<Muppet-Boy> the lshw command returned the following : http://pastebin.com/d6c0cfa8b
<Lhademmor> Where do I go to request for a package to be included in Universe?
<Pici> defcons: It should.
<Pici> defcons: The drive cannot be mounted when you are trying to do so.
<Pici> !newpacakge | Lhademmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newpacakge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> !newpackage
<Pici> !newpackage | Lhademmor
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<ubotu> Lhademmor: please see above
<Lhademmor> :)
<phil> is the 'places' menu supposed to have two entries for 'Desktop'??? (ex. Home Folder, Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Music, Videos, Desktop))
<Xera> How well does the ATI X1950 work in Ubuntu? And has anyone used it with Compiz-Fusion?
<defcons> Pici, ahh okay
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: okay - its probs the unclaimed one, which means it finds it, but has no driver.
<jrib> phil: are you using the beta 7.10?
<phil> jrib: yes sir
<jrib> phil: #ubuntu+1 for support with the beta
<phil> jrib: oh i thought i was in +1, sry
<phil> jrib:  not paying attention
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: looks like you're going to have to trawl the web for a driver....
<Muppet-Boy> shearn89 : so a trip to drivers website is needed??
<Muppet-Boy> lol ok
<shearn89> Muppet-Boy: i think so... sorry i can't help more...
<Geto> can someone help me and explore what camera is in notebook compal ifl90, i was doing some research but with no lucky
<Muppet-Boy> shearn89 : thats ok... least i got a starting point now :)
<shearn89> np.
<Geto> i realy want setup my camera for ubuntu pls help
<shearn89> anyone here tried archlinux?
<shearn89> Geto: have you tried looking through the output of "lspci" in a terminal?
<Geto> yes
<shearn89> Geto: any luck?
<Geto> it s recoh but unknown
<varka> Geto: http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/
<Geto> yust sec
<Geto> System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 12)
<Auckla> Hi, I'm not getting any audio? Though I was when I had the live cd session going?
<Geto> i think thats is my camrea
<Geto> cameera
<Geto> camera
<varka> Geto: its a Chicony CNF6212 as mentioned here http://lddubeau.com/avaktavyam/linux-on-a-compal-ifl90/
<Auckla> Xmms Graphic Eq is showing thought it looks like its playing. But now I"m not getting any audio at all actually.
<spiderpig> is there a channel for people interested in ubuntu security and how to secure the OS?
<Auckla> And I'm just running your run on of the mill SoundBlaster Live. :P
<Auckla> I got it figured out. N,.
<Auckla> Nm.
<Geto> i will try but if i will not succed i will come back here
<rm130> I don't think my video card drivers are working fine...when I do glxgears the gears move smoothly for about 3 seconds then start lagging
<shearn89> Geto: this might help... http://lsb.blogdns.net/ry5u870
<ggts> Hellow every1
<Auckla> Thast wierd, Its defaulting to my onboard audio.
<ggts> Does anyone know how to log on OSSIM????
<shearn89> OSSIM?
<ggts> OSSIM -the network mngt etmonitoring tool
<HuricaneHarry> !OSSIM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ossim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ggts> ok thanks!
<spiderpig> has any backdoors or any exploits been found in ubuntu?
<spiderpig> or any shady stuff in the code?
<AMF-KeePer-> no
<spiderpig> is there some good blog or anything about the subject?
<Pici> spiderpig: Security notices: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<spiderpig> on how to secure ubuntu
<Xera> spiderpig this isn't #windows :p
<gerro> spiderpig: there are sites that check flaws in individual distros though
<spiderpig> pici thanks mate
<spiderpig> Xera thank god for that. THANK GOD.
<spiderpig> i hope ms crash and burn with their backdoors connected to NSA
<spiderpig> and google knows way to much aswell
<spiderpig> :/
<penguincentral> does anyone know how to clear out the history list of videos watched in Totem?
<lianergoist> Hi! I'm new tu Linux. Is it possible to merge two ext3 partitions?
* penguincentral agrees with spiderpig
<penguincentral> lianergoist: probably not
<Woet> is ubuntu the best OS to program on?
<Woet> Im a webdeveloper and looking for something else
<Woet> Im now using XP
<spiderpig> woet emediately get onto ubuntu or kubuntu sir
<spiderpig> vista is a heep of trash full with backdoors
<Woet> which one is the best sir?
<Woet> XP is quite well
<Woet> but linux is better
<Pici> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Ant1jr> Server 2003
<lianergoist> penguincentral, is it possible to run a command so they appear to be one?
<spiderpig> woet ubuntu is with gnome gui and kubuntu is with kde
<spiderpig> take any
<Ant1jr> Server 2003 win
<penguincentral> !microsoft | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<spiderpig> both are good deends your taste for graphics
<Woet> hmm
<Ant1jr> gnome is easier
<spiderpig> ubotu loooooool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loooooool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<penguincentral> lianergoist: i doubt that
<Woet> i just want to program in PHP/HTML/CSS/Javascript and something like IM (IRC/Google Talk)
<Woet> Thats it.
<Woet> My system is 1.6GHz celeron and 512mb ram
<lianergoist> penguincentral, thanks. Not what I hoped. well,, thanks
<penguincentral> !patience | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Woet> .. >_>
<Pici> Woet: There are tools for all of that in Ubuntu.
<penguincentral> Woet: you should be able to do it in ubuntu, but i am not sure on the programming tools that you would use (i am no web designer/programmer)
<gerro> Woet: got several browsers, opera, firefox, internet explorer, safari, and many popular web servers such as apache, lighttp, etc
<Woet> Yes i know
<penguincentral> IM, Pidgin/Gaim is good
<Pici> !away > Muppet-Boy-Away (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Woet> But what Linux Distribution should i take?
<gerro> Woet: I'd say because of its server related background it would be great for testing and working with web development
<Woet> Ubuntu, Kubunute, SUSE, Gnome?
<spiderpig> woet install 'ubuntu feisty fawn 7,04'
<ikonia> Woet your decision
<Woet> ubuntu then
<Woet> thanks.
<spiderpig> no problem
<spiderpig> you wont regret it
<penguincentral> Woet: welcome to the club ;)
<Woet> thanks
<spiderpig> throw windows away fast
<Woet> i will
* penguincentral agrees with spiderpig
<Woet> im gonna annoy my boss
<Woet> he's using vista
<penguincentral> woo!
<spiderpig> and never return to it. you also have open office if you need office suit
<ikonia> Woet don't be pressured, use windows / linux as you see fit
<Woet> keeps getting errors about too less ram, while he has 2GB of it (and no apps open)
<Ant1jr> vista isnt bad really
<gerro> Woet: ubuntu uses gnome desktop, kubuntu uses kde, suse has a pricetag unlike its free version opensuse which is rpm based not .deb package based. there is also ubuntu studio and xubuntu you might consider
<HuricaneHarry> woet: check out NVU
<HuricaneHarry> woet: also GIMP
<Ant1jr> ubuntu studio is very good
<spiderpig> antljr only scuecidal people will use vista. i tried it for 5months and the whole system is one gigantic backdoor
<penguincentral> Woet: honestly, I dual boot windows and ubuntu, and it has been a while since i booted into windows
<Ant1jr> well
<ikonia> !offtopic >spiderpig
<spiderpig> the whole system is made in  a way to control it from outside
<Ant1jr> thats why there are firewalls
<ikonia> spiderpig please don't slate windows, everything has its place
<spiderpig> yeah yeah whatever. forget windows
<gerro> Antljr: no need for firewall if system is secure :/
<penguincentral> !windows | ikonia
<ubotu> ikonia: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* Woet forgets
<Woet> lol
<spiderpig> :)
<ikonia> penguincentral I'm well aware of it
<Ant1jr> Gerro: Not true
<Woet> kk im downloading ubuntu
<penguincentral> yeah
<gerro> Antljr: for most part
<Ant1jr> Gerro: Even a secure system can be ddosed
<spiderpig> woet if you have any trouble just come here and ask later on and you will always find someone nice that helps
<gerro> Antljr: then it has a shitty network stack setup :)
<ikonia> gerro please don't use bad language
<IdleOne> !ohmy | gerro
<ubotu> gerro: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> gerro totally uncalled for
<Ant1jr> Gerro: You have no idea how large some botnets are ;)
<Woet> im just downloading the ubunute 7.04 cd
<gerro> IdleOne: como estas amigo ^^
<Woet> ubuntu
<Ant1jr> WOET: NOoOoOO
<IdleOne> gerro bien gracias, but here we speak english
<Ant1jr> Woet: Linux Mint or Ubuntu Studio
<Woet> .. ?
<Ant1jr> Woet: Save yourself pan
<ikonia> Ant1jr please don't receommend non-ubuntu products
<knoppix_> hello, my files i am trying to recover ntfs files onto backup hd.. usb
<knoppix_> can anyone help?
<Ant1jr> ikonia: Um Linux MInt is an ubuntu derivitave
<ikonia> Woet use a generic ubuntu product such as ubuntu/kubuntu if you want to use ubuntu
<gerro> ikonia: why not?...
<ikonia> Ant1jr it is not ubuntu  - nor supported by ubuntu
<knoppix_> locked out of own files by file permissions on windows... trying to recover with linux
<IdleOne> Ant1jr: derivitave but not official Ubuntu product
<knoppix_> anyone?
<ikonia> knoppix_ what version of linux
<knoppix_> know how to get around file permission security?
<knoppix_> for NTFS
<Auckla> Hmm, I might be stuck in Linux for a good while now.
* Auckla is vastly enjoying Ubuntu Expierance right now.
<Ant1jr> ikonia: I believe in suporting anyone who needs help and recommending software that I can TRULY recommend
<knoppix_> please dont kick me off channel
<ikonia> Ant1jr I agree with that
<knoppix_> ubuntu is the best support community atm
<HuricaneHarry> knoppix_ : log in as admin on the windows machine and change ownership ?
<ikonia> knoppix_ why would you be kicked off the channel ?
<knoppix_> im booted in knoppix now because ubuntu wont boot
<ikonia> knoppix_ ar eyou using knoppix
<gerro> knoppix: try using xubuntu livecd or damnsmall linux, something small for recovery purposes. You got another hard drive or usb stick?
<knoppix_> tried changing ownership
<ikonia> knoppix_ please join #knoppix
<knoppix_> it does nto .
<ikonia> knoppix_ this channel is for ubuntu support questions only
<knoppix_> joined knoppix
<ikonia> knoppix_ great, get support in #knoppix
<knoppix_> no reply at knoppix chanel
<ikonia> knoppix_ waitin #knoppix then
<ikonia> knoppix_ someone will enter there to support you at some point
<knoppix_> I want to install ubuntu after formatting windows but need to recover data and cant boot ubuntu ..
<knoppix_> untill i have recovered.
<knoppix_> ubutnu does not load
<knoppix_> knoppix does
<ikonia> knoppix_ sorry - #knoppix is the best please to get support for knoppix activites
<knoppix_> I have tried to install ubuntu
<knoppix_> need to recover files
<knoppix_> knoppix room no reply
<lovingyou> hello, what is that command to see the RAM of a server?
<Woet> is there any app to mount a ssh-server as an harddisk.. like sftpdrive for windows?
<ikonia> knoppix_ you've said, please wait in #knoppix for a response
<ikonia> Woet fuse
<ikonia> !fuse >Woet
<Woet> Thanks
<knoppix_> please can someone help regarding recovery of NTFS data .
<IdleOne> knoppix_: Iam sure knoppix has ntfs support take a look at the wiki and see if that doesnt help you
<ikonia> knoppix_ please stop asking about knoppix help in here
<knoppix_> it does have ntfs support
<Ant1jr> knoppix: Make sure you run chkdsk on the ntfs partition if you shutdown the host os improperly
<indraveni> Pici, any solution ?
<knoppix_> but it is still giving me the same problem i was having in windows
<knoppix_> it says cant copy
<indraveni> Pici, for me please?
<knoppix_> even though it can see the files
<knoppix_> even though i tried to change permissions
<Ant1jr> Reboot into windows and shutdown properly
<lovingyou> hello, what is that command to see the RAM of a server?:)
<ikonia> knoppix_ #knoppix is the correct channel, so pleae stop askin in this channel
<ikonia> lovingyou fre
<gerro> lovingyou: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> lovingyou free
<knoppix_> have rebooted and restarted multiple times no change
<ikonia> gerro thats cpu - not ram
<shiznit> how do you take screenshot of desktop?
<gerro> lovingyou: or lshw
<knoppix_> ikonia.. this is not a knoppix related issue
<ikonia> knoppix_ last request before I report, please stop discussing non-ubuntu related questions
<knoppix_> this is a .. i want to install ubutnu but cant until i get my data out of windows PHUCKED up file system issue .
<Ant1jr> knoppix_: nor is it an ubuntu related issue
<ikonia> knoppix_ now you're using bad langauge
<IdleOne> knoppix_: ikonia is right . best place for you to get help is in #knoppix or you can try asking in ##windows but .....
<knoppix_> they are lame
<knoppix_> they are not helping
<ikonia> knoppix_ right, I'm reporting you to channel staff.
<Ant1jr> then use a more supported os
<knoppix_> i live in africa
<Ant1jr> ok
<Ant1jr> so
<knoppix_> where it costs about 20cents per mb
<Ant1jr> order a free cd
<IdleOne> knoppix_: try looking at the forums for your OS and the wiki
<knoppix_> ubuntu live wont boot
<knoppix_> i need to fix this some time before christmas
<knoppix_> like today
<spiderpig> i ordered a free cd and got it two weeks ago
<knoppix_> YEah... so much for the COmmunity >...
<spiderpig> very nice
<knoppix_> CHEERS
<spiderpig> :D
<knoppix_> Thanks for nothing
<ikonia> welcome
<Ant1jr> I love optical fiber internet
<Ant1jr> :)
<gerro> knoppix_:http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/ubuntu/inst_5x.html
<LjL> knoppix_: what is the issue? please keep in mind that if it's not an Ubuntu issue, you should take it to another channel, as this one is quite busy with Ubuntu problems already.
<muz_> ich habn auflsungs problem kann mir jem. helfen?
<Ant1jr> LjL: Not rlly atm lol
<Myrtti> !de | muz_
<ubotu> muz_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Porcellinux> Hallo..
<ikonia> hi
<IdleOne> !it
<airjump> hello
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<muz_> kk
<Porcellinux> I am new here...
<spiderpig> is there also for hebrew speakers?
<IdleOne> Porcellinux: welcome
<LjL> !he
<ubotu>         :
<spiderpig> !il
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<spiderpig> oh my god
<spiderpig> :D
<spiderpig> fabolous
<Porcellinux> I would like support to set up my webcam
<ikonia> Porcellinux ok, whats the problem
<Porcellinux> is this place right?
<Ant1jr> Mettez la assistance de le Ubuntu por qua?
<IdleOne> Ant1jr: pick a language :P
<LjL> english please now...
<Porcellinux> ok thanks....I have a chicony
<Ant1jr> lol
<Porcellinux> twinkle cam pro
<Porcellinux> I installed the ov511 paket
<Porcellinux> and did a modprobe ov511
<gerro> Porcellinux: might want to try checking forum for information on easy cam. I used that to setup my webcam
<Porcellinux> but camorama says...."could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)"
<IdleOne> !webcam | Porcellinux
<Porcellinux> yeah I tried that as well
<Porcellinux> but it crashes
<gerro> that's odd.. :(
<Porcellinux> easycam2 and also easywebcam
<ubotu> Porcellinux: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Porcellinux> I put my problem in 3 different forums
<Porcellinux> but nobody answeres
<gerro> Porcellinux: the webcam built into my laptop I had difficulty with but the ubuntu 7.10 picked it up well, testing out the beta now
<Varac> hello
<Ant1jr> go away
<Varac> hmm ...
<Ant1jr> we dont want you here
<LjL> Ant1jr: scuse me?
<IdleOne> Ant1jr: ???
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Ant1jr> hes a troll
<LjL> Ant1jr: you're talking to yourself i see.
<Ant1jr> Ive met him before
<IdleOne> Ant1jr: from the looks of it you seem like the troll
<LjL> talk about trolls...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-134-38-97.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bibe> hi all. I have just installed Gutsy Gibbon beta from scratch on my laptop. I sent a test email with "echo test |mail -s test <myaccount>" and I can see the /var/mail/<myaccount> mbox, and read it using mutt. When configuring the default Evolution mail account as a "Local delivery" account, I can browse to /var/mail but I see the <myaccount> file (and all other files on my system) as disabled, thus I can't check my mail. Any ideas, please?
<ikonia> bibe gusty supportin #ubuntu+1
<bibe> ikonia : thanks
<bibe> join #ubuntu+1
<Varac> ok well if anybody has any ideas, im wanting to check on what otehr users are doing on my ubuntu server, I have checked the bash logs but is there any other way I can check?
<LjL> Varac, the bash history gives every command they used... what more could you get?
<Varac> because they are now clearing their bash history :(
<HuricaneHarry> Varac:  > ps aux   > lsof
<IdleOne> LjL: passwords? email address?, credit card info?
<shearn89> Varac: couldn't you just remove there write rights to the bash history?
<alapsawy>  
<IdleOne> :?
<LjL> !english | alapsawy
<ubotu> alapsawy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bintut> where can i find the pool of packages for ubuntu gutsy? i mean, the repository itself?
<Varac> didnt know if that would stop writting to the bash file
<LjL> bintut: archive.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> packages.ubuntu.com
<HuricaneHarry> shearn89, nope then they can't use their bash history.
<bintut> i want to install gutsy on my box but i don't have a cd-drive so i want to install it through a usb flash drive
<IdleOne> !install | bintut
<ubotu> bintut: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<shearn89> bintut: check in #ubuntu+1
<bintut> LjL and IdleOne : thanks.. i'll that site..
<shearn89> HuricaneHarry: oh yeah. hmmm...
<bintut> shearn89: thanks..
<titun> hi, i just did a fresh feisty install, as my touchpad was hanging, i did acpi=off while booting, now i am not getting audio
<Varac> HurricaneHarry where shoudl I use that commend it says permission denied, i tried sudo bu no luck
<genii> bintut: For your specific situation: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1694569
<titun> will bringing ACPI recover sound?
<LjL> shearn89, HuricaneHarry, Varac: i don't remember the command right now, but i think there is an attribute you can set with chattr to make a file appendable to, but not otherwise writable. that might help.
<panosru> Hi, i installed firefox32 bit but the fonts are too big!
<panosru>  not the fonts of the content but the fonts of the browser
<HuricaneHarry> Varac: if you really want to give shell access to people on your machine, loot at chroot.
<titun> how to do that?
<Woet> i cant wait for the download of ubuntu to finish!!
<Nalleman> How stable is compiz fusion at this moment?
<Varac> ok thx
<LjL>  A file with the a attribute set can only be open in append mode for writing.  Only the superuser or a process possessing  the  CAP_LINUX_IMMUTABLE  capability can set or clear this attribute. 
<shearn89> Nalleman: fairly - its a default part of gutsy.
<shearn89> Varac: i think LjL has the answer... nice one.
<maks> where on cdimage.u.c does one find the netboot.tar.gz ?
<titun> how do i turn on ACPI again? will that bring back my audio? i am sure Audio worked before in my previous installs of ubuntu
<Varac> ok I will try that thx
<Nalleman> shearn89, ok. should i uninstall beryl before trying it out?
<shearn89> If you're upgrading to gutsy, i think so. I don't know whether they'd conflict.
<HuricaneHarry> varac: lsof and ps are shell commands, sudo should work with them, for lsof you might need to install a package (sudo apt-get install lsof)
<shearn89> panosru: you can change all the firefox fonts in the userChrome.css file - look here:
<shearn89> www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/edit
<Nalleman> shearn89, is gutsy stable by the way :)
<shearn89> Nalleman: pretty much. Official release on the 18t.
<shearn89> *18th.
<Nalleman> shearn89, ok..
<Nalleman> thanks
<shearn89> np
<maks> thanks to google
<Gru1> Hai
<shearn89> dude stop changing your nick...
<Gru1> sorry
<spiderpig> grul o hai
<Gru1> hai
<Gru1> how come its so... inactive
<shearn89> don't know - kinda strange...
<spiderpig> everyone is focused on your nick changing ways
<spiderpig> :)
<Gru1> lol
<genii> Sometimes it's quiet, sometimes it's hopping
<spiderpig> genii indeed its natural i guess
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74-135-42-247.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=ant1jr@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Woet> 45 min remaining for the download to finish :o
<LjL> ok, since nobody's saying anything
<LjL> how could i start diagnosing a printing problem where the CUPS queue processes the document and "prints" it fine -- while nothing gets out of the printer?
<boubbin> is it possible to get signal whenever someone logs in to my computer using ssh ?
<usr13> LjL: lpq
<penguincentral> Woet: are you downloading off a server, or bittorrent?
<LjL> usr13, i'm pretty sure the queue *is* empty after "printing" the thing
<Woet> HTTP penguincentral
<penguincentral> ok
<LjL> boubbin: uhm i suppose you could put an inotify something on /var/log/sshd.log
<gerro> boubbin: ssh connections are logged usually, I forget where. You can also have certain scripts and things ran when ssh connection is successful
<Woet> hard to download a torrent via debian
<Woet> :p
<erstazi> honestly that was the quietest I have ever seen #ubuntu
<penguincentral> Woet: i downloaded 7.10alpha5 over bittorrent
<penguincentral> erstazi: yeah, i think it was after LjL banned what's his name
<LjL> boubbin: try "apt-cache search inotify". there are a couple of programs that could likely do that, iwatch for instance
<usr13> LjL: Does lpq tell you that the printer is ready or what?
<usr13> LjL: And what printer is it anyway?
<LjL> usr13: i can't check now, it's not my own printer. (relative's computer i installed ubuntu on). i do know that http://localhost:631 says the printer is ready. the printer is a Canon BJC-250
<usr13> LjL: And is it a network printer or local printer, and is it a usb or parrallel port?
<LjL> usr13: local, parallel
<erstazi> LjL: I have noticed that not all the drivers are functional 100%, for my Lexmark 3100, the support is null, but some other drivers are not complete
<gilos> how do I make update manager use my socks proxy?
<usr13> LjL: Well, yes, start with lpq, make sure the printer is "ready" and no jobs backed up.
<LjL> erstazi, but the fun thing is that the printer *used* to work, and i have no idea what event made it stop
<erstazi> LjL: ah, so its an older printer
<usr13> Then point the browser to the admin page.
<LjL> erstazi: i mean - the printer still *does* work, the internal test page prints fine
<erstazi> LjL: I would be afraid of it being a hardware malfunction, those printers use to take a lot of abuse but I have seen them fail hardware wise
<boubbin> gerro thanks
<costal79> hi people
<erstazi> LjL: thats odd
<usr13> LjL: Go to   http://localhost:631/  and see if you see anything miss-configured.
<LjL> usr13, gone there repeatedly. there *is* one thing: the printer was using a Gutenprint (prev. Gimp-Print) driver. BUT that driver wasn't listed anymore on the driver list, when i tried re-creating the printer instance.
<LjL> then i installed everything Gutenprint-related i could think of, and the driver was there again (with a slightly different name)
<LjL> it just still doesn't print
<usr13> LjL: Very well could need to use a different driver to make it work properly.  (Getting the internal test page to print and actually getting real print jobs to run are 2 different things.)
<Alfadir__> I have installed steam via wine now and the game is running but I cant get no sound and it lags occasionally. Read something about OSS sound drivers that worked? How  do I install those
<LjL> i'd like a log file, really. /var/log/cups/whatever only seem to say that every page was printed succesfully.
<erstazi> LjL: that has to be *somewhere* in some repo, or someone has it somewhere on their hard drive
<usr13> LjL: What printer is it.
<LjL> usr13: i've tried all the drivers that it let me chose - some Gutenprint, some not. it's a Canon BJC-250.
<maxey2> hi
<maxey2> i need some help
<maxey2> with nvidia drivers
<LjL> erstazi, it must be in the packages i installed, since it *does* show up again now after installing .*gutenprint.*
<dgjones> !ask | maxey2
<ikonia> maxey2 thanask
<ubotu> maxey2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maxey2> cool, so the driver in the restricted drivers thing, is the proper driver?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> maxey2 its official nvidia driver packaged for use in ubuntu
<maxey2> alrighty
<usr13> LjL: See:  http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-250
<maxey2> thanks
<maxey2> i was having a hard time trying to instal manually
<maxey2> linux some dreaking exe equivalent
<kst> why do some dialogues/apps select me font "Sans" and some others dont show this font?
<maxey2> *freaking
<LjL> usr13: been there... i think the gutenprint driver i've been trying to use is the recommended one.
<ikonia> maxey2 pardon ?
<maxey2> something you double click and installs alone
<Xera> .deb? :|
<maxey2> perhaps
<maxey2> i'm new to linux
<ikonia> maxey2 thats already in place, if you read the resritected driver manager
<ikonia> maxey2 you just double click "nvidia" and it does it all for you
<LjL> usr13: although, the *other* drivers that it lists (i'm sure i've tried at least bj200, bj250gs, bj600) also don't work. i think bj250gs results in the job being stuck in the queue, though, instead of just disappearing
<D4N`> hey
<maxey2> i guess then, but i'm talking about other apps
<gilos> Does anyone know how to force update manager to use the socks proxy for pulling down updates?
<maxey2> something that's not on the lists
<ikonia> maxey2 same for other apps, use synaptic
<maxey2> ok then
<maxey2> i guess i should stop assuming
<maxey2> :p
* N3bunel saluta
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ikonia> maxey2 read the docs, and you won't make a mess of things
<maxey2> i'm slowly figuring things out
<maxey2> if only there was a proper direct-x wrapper, i would ditch windows altogether
<natsume> ermss
<PhoenixP3K> Couldn't find the official release date for 7.10, anyone here knows?
<luk1> hey
<natsume> what is ubuntu dev channel ?
<luk1> wen is 7.10 coming out
<J-_> mid october
<LjL> !gutsy > luk1    (luk1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !channels > natsume    (natsume, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Kurosagi> 18 of oct
<luk1> kk
<genii> Yes, 17-18th
<maxey2> what's in store for 7.10?
<PhoenixP3K> Thanks guys
<natsume> !channel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about channel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<natsume> !channels
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<LjL> though, you *did* receive a PM from ubotu.
<natsume> yup
<maxey2> brb
<genii> maxey2: channel #ubuntu+1 will still be for Gutsy (7.10) til after the release date, you can ask about features in there
<natsume> thanks
<genii> bah they went
<kst> can someone plz tell me what his default font in firefox is?
<erUSUL> kst: Deja Vu Sans ?
<kst> size?
<Kurosagi> 16 i guess
<erUSUL> kst: i have 16
<natsume> ermss
<natsume> make a mistake
<natsume> hehehe,
<kst> will do, thanks erUSUL
<usr13> LjL: System -> Administration -> Printers
<LjL> usr13, and then? (remember i cannot try anything right now, not at that computer)
<titun> my audio is not working, is it because i did acpi=off while booting as my touchpad was not working?
<titun> how do i do acpi=on now and get back my audio?
<usr13> LjL: Just look for something that is not configured properly. See that it is set as default etc. etc.
<orlandoj> hi all.I configure the NIS client on ubuntu and i'm with trouble to log in.
<orlandoj> it is looking for the /home/<user>
<LjL> usr13, i've spent a lot of time on it. deleted the printer, recreated it from scratch...
<AndrewB> 32
<usr13> LjL: Also, check  the print cable.  Unblug and plug it in again, make sure connections are ok, check for dirty connector pins, etc.
<ikonia> orlandoj whats the problem with your nis client
<orlandoj> and int the server, the /etc/passwd is
<usr13> LjL: It is parrallel printer, right?
<LjL> usr13, uhm, but if it were the cable, why would CUPS not stop and give an error, instead of pretending the page did print? yes, parallel
<orlandoj> jorge:x:1001:1001:,,,:/servidor/home/jorge:/bin/bash
<ikonia> orlandoj what is the actual problem ?
<maxey1> what is the best video player for ubuntu?
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<genii> titun: edit the menu.lst file where that option is specified for booting the kernel and remove the "acpi=off"
<LjL> !players > maxey1    (maxey1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lam1> maxey1: try vnc
<orlandoj> the user diretory is /servidor/home/jorge ( for example )
<Alfadir__> how do i close X so I can install nvidia driver?
<usr13> LjL: Because it may not have communication / connection on all needed contacts.
<titun> genii: thanks for replying, but will that hang my touchpad again on reboot?
<LjL> Alfadir__: ctrl+alt+backspace (warning, no warning will be given before closing it)
<erUSUL> Alfadir__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<LjL> usr13: i guess that's possible.
<genii> Alfadir__: logout to the logn screen. choose for login type Terminal or console
<orlandoj> and the ?Ubuntu client should look for /home/jorge
<ikonia> orlandoj I'm not sure I follow - you're saying your ubuntu box is looking at /home$user rather than server:/home/$user
<genii> titun: If it was happening previously, then perhaps, yes
<Alfadir__> okay, ty
<titun> genii: humm.... btw do u think the disappearance of audio is related to ACPI off?
<genii> titun: Quite possible, yes
<titun> genii: coz i am sure audio worked fine before
<titun> genii: ok
<usr13> LjL: Could be that you have an inability to communicate properly with the printer.
<usr13> LjL: So don't rule out a hardware issue.
<genii> titun: There are quite a few different kernel options which can be specified at boot relating to acpi and irq settings, etc.
<noelferreira> how can i aplly this patch?
<noelferreira> NetworkManager-0.6.0-0.6.1.diff.gz
<titun> genii: oh, btw where is it ? i am not yet familiar with file locations
<ikonia> noelferreira you have to recompile network manager, I advise against her
<noelferreira> should i download tar.gz and compile it?
<noelferreira> ikonia,
<murlidhar> Fill in the Blanks  1> the best comic reader in Ubuntu is ..................?
<ikonia> noelferreira I advise against it because it can potentially break your package manager
<genii> titun: The file which has the kernel boot settings is: /boot/grub/menu.lst    you need to edit with admin privelege, so: gksudo /boot/grub/menu.lst   when making changes you wish to save
<Crozar> Macintosh with Boot camp doing MAC OSX and Windows * can we add ubuntu aswell with the option list?
<ikonia> murlidhar its personal opinion
<Jork> in which repository is pidgin??
<ikonia> murlidhar look for yourself
<noelferreira> ok
<ikonia> Jork its not
<dgjones> !pidgin | Jork
<ubotu> Jork: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<titun> genii: ok
<genii> titun: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst     rather
<Jork> thank you!
<murlidhar> ikonia: give me some choices i don't know any
<genii> (I need more coffee)
<ikonia> murlidhar apt-cache search or synaptic search "comimc"
<LjL> usr13: i guess i should bring a laptop, maybe with Windows on it, and test the printer with it next time i go there
<maxey1> what is the best video output?
<usr13> LjL: Donesn't have to be windows.  Probably better to be Linux.
<Kurosagi> is there anycommand that show me in what server am i
<Kurosagi> ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: ah great idea . i am dumb
<magzilla> Hi all
<Pici> !best > maxey1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<magzilla> Can anyone help me with a problem I've had since I upgraded to the Beta? When X starts I get a blank screen
<LjL> usr13: well, but not Feisty with the latest updates - as if i used that, and it didn't print, i still wouldn't know whether it's a Feisty problem or a hardware problem..
<LjL> !gutsy > magzilla    (magzilla, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tochar> hey, is there a way i can get the source for an ubuntu package, on a non ubuntu system?
<titun> genii: i am now rebooting with acpi=on, please pray for me :)
<noelferreira> ikonia, i can i install latest version of wireless tools. (configure: error: wireless-tools >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional)
<LjL> tochar: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<magzilla> Thanks!
<murlidhar> ikonia: threre are so many . can any of them read pdf comics
<kahrytan> Jork, you can get pidgin at getdeb.net
<Jork> thanks kahrytan im getting it
<usr13> LjL: See: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=526379
<kahrytan> Jork, uninstall gaim and don't worry about ubuntu-desktop removal. it's just a meta package. Just need it for upgrades.
<Jork> kahrytan: how do i unistall gaim? (sorry im new to linux...)
<kahrytan> Jork, add/remove program
<Jork> ok thanks!
<LjL> usr13: i've stumbled upon that thread, it seems like a different issue though (starts printing and then stop). but i'll keep in mind to try and delete those files, if they're there
<kahrytan> Jork, I have pidgin installed and it works nicely.
<bieb> pidgin rocks
<usr13> LjL: But there are tips there, such as looking to see that printer spooling directories exist;  sudo ls /var/spool/cups
<tochar> tnx LjL
<doppelgaenger> Whats the codename of the new snaphot and when will it be released please ?
<murlidhar> ikonia: there are so many please tell me about a comic reader which can read pdf too
<javier> :)
<Woet> 4 mins for ubuntu download to finish
<Woet> :O
<nadis> Woet: so fast
<UnUnOctium> hahah
<UnUnOctium> clearly Woet isn't on south african internet :p
<UnUnOctium> else it would take him approx a week :p
<nadis> UnUnOctium: quiet different...
<murlidhar> can anybody tell me a good comic reader which can read a pdf too
<Woet> lol
<Woet> i mean, i have been waitring for over an hour now
<ikonia> murlidhar you know what to search for
<Woet> almost finish
<Woet> :D
<UnUnOctium> Woet, here we're stuck at speeds of 52KB/s
<rohan> crimsun: ping, are you around ?
<wers> where in gconf can I change font configuration?
<Woet> lol too bad UnUnOctium
<Woet> DONE
<Woet> :D
<UnUnOctium> :(
<SirNeo[at] Work> can someone tell me whow i set up a ppoe connection over ubuntu ?
<TheSkorm> WTIH MAGIC
<LjL> !pppoe
<erUSUL> wers: what font conf? system>Preferences>Fonts is not enough
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<TheSkorm> SirNeo[at] Work: gimmie your pppoe card and ill give you my adsl modem
<LjL> !pppoe
<SirNeo[at] Work> !pppoe
<SirNeo[at] Work> k
<wers> erUSUL, I'm on gutsy
<wers> hehe
<erUSUL> TheSkorm: pppoe is used by many adsl modems
<erUSUL> !gutsy > wers
<TheSkorm> erUSUL: I know I just dont wanna use my crappy adsl modem anymore, I want my router (freebsd) to do all the hard work
<GuHHH> does someone knows a bittorrent client that let me choose files (inside a torrent) that i want to download, instead of all the files in the torrent?
<wers> yep. I'm asking there too, but folks here may know where I can find font configuration in gconf
<babo> guys can anyone help here ? My named daemon seems to be working, my httpd daemon is fine. Yet when I try to go to my web page albumshopper.com. I get 'Bad Hostname' ... :-( I didn't do anything. This just happened all of a sudden ...
<ubotwo> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<TheSkorm> babo: its your httpd config
<FastPutty> why do i get this error when i try to launch a tc script, RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<TheSkorm> I'd setting up vhosts or what not broke it
<babo> TheSkorm: It can't be, it worked fine up to 5 mins ago. I didn't change anything ...
<ikonia> wers ask in #ubuntu+1 only
<babo> TheSkorm: what should I look for in my httpd config then ?
<TheSkorm> babo: the apache server is reporting the error right?
<titun> who was the person who was talking with me few minutes ago about ACPI=on/off?
<murlidhar> allright atlast i hve decided to install comix  but is giving errors here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39268/
<genii> titun: Does your touchpad work?
<babo> TheSkorm: nope. no error in apache
<TheSkorm> well babo, from what i can make out, apache doesnt have an entry for the domain your using.
<TheSkorm> in vhosts
<nadis> where can i register a IRC account?
<genii> !register | nadis
<ubotu> nadis: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TheSkorm> babo: I mean, is your browser saying it or the server?
<titun> genii: yes if i disable acpi, touchpad works, audio does not
<babo> TheSkorm: Like i said - it worked fine up to 5 mins ago ... The browser is saying it ...
<babo> apache has no (relevant) errors in the log
<titun> genii: but i did acpi=on and audio did work, on boot screen, but touchpad+keyboard does not
<genii> titun: What is exact make/model of your laptop?
<titun> genii: Lenovo 3000 series Y500 43Q
<genii> titun: OK, looking for model-specific pages
<titun> genii: i was too frastrated that my touchpad did not work, now it does , only if i can get my audio....
<TheSkorm> oh the browser is saying it
<TheSkorm> does the ip work?
<genii> titun: i think the idea here is to find a way to correctly get touchpad working with acpi
<Auckla> Wow, so far my Ubuntu expierance is working out quite nice.
<tatters> I have setup a ubuntu box to use pxe to install Ubuntu over the network, is there a way to do this without having a internet connection , such as using a ISO??
<Auckla> I was angered for awhile when there was no flash player that could play certain things online.
<wers> is 98 the default dpi value?
<titun> genii: yes....exactly
<ikonia> tatters yes, totally
<TheSkorm> Auckla: Sorry, I have not seen this error before('nice') please report it to but tracker
<titun> genii: then audio will work automatically
<babo> TheSkorm: no error in the apache logs. No record of an attempted access in the access log
<tatters> ikonia: how?
<babo> TheSkorm: named is chroot'ed and isn't logging. It does work though when i test it with dig ...
<TheSkorm> babo: does going to the ip work?
<babo> TheSkorm: yes
<Past_Images> hey guys i can't join the fedora irc room it says i need to be identified or something, other rooms don't do this?
<TheSkorm> Are you hosting your own dns?
<TheSkorm> or just using named to cache?
<babo> TheSkorm: dig albumshopper.com @72.232.183.2 works fine. The IP works fine. albumshopper.com won't work, but doesn't show an error or an access log attempt...
<titun> Past_Images: i think u need to register a nick with Freenode, to get into a channel, every channel needs it
<titun> Past_Images: including #ubuntu,
<babo> TheSkorm: the server has it's own dns and I have my own named daemon locally ...
<TheSkorm> see, with dig, I belive it goes to the root domain servers first
<babo> TheSkorm: does albumshopper.com work for you ?
<Past_Images> titun, but how come i can talk in here?
<TheSkorm> if you use host albumshopper.com itll use your resolv.conf
<TheSkorm> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<spiderpig> what is the command to see the permissions on a file?
<TheSkorm> dns may not have prograted yet?
<TheSkorm> chmod
<TheSkorm> erm
<spiderpig> chmod and then what?
<TheSkorm> ls -l
<titun> Past_Images: i am not sure but u can use the present nick until someone registers this nick with freenode
<spiderpig> ok
<tatters> So far I tried Ultimate deployment appliance and Diskless Remote Boot Linux but any solution I come across  uses netinstall, not found a way to mount a iso over pxe
<seisen> how do you get the cube enable in gutsy?
<khamael> seisen: go to #ubuntu+1
<titun> Past_Images: i think this is a nick u choose temporarily while starting ur IRC client, am i correct?
<erUSUL> !gutsy | seisen
<seisen> ok
<babo> TheSkorm: not possible the dns records are 3 months old. I didn't change anything ...
<Past_Images> titun, yeah that's it but i joined this channel and can join others just not fedora
<ubotu> seisen: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<kimmey2k3> is ubuntu really totally free?
<TheSkorm> well i cant get them
<TheSkorm> Have you paid your bills babo
<babo> TheSkorm: I'm not updating dns. I wasn't doing anything when this happened ...
<magnetron> kimmey2k3: yes, it's really free
<babo> TheSkorm: why would they shut off my dns resolution for not paying my bills ?
<titun> Past_Images: may be other channels don't show a caution message, but fedora channel does to let u know before hand
<tatters> ikonia: are u aware of how to achieve my aim?
<Past_Images> kimmey2k3, completely and totally and always has been
<magnetron> kimmey2k3: however, some of the drivers have restrictions on them
<TheSkorm> babo: because they want money
<kimmey2k3> right magnetron :o
<babo> presumably they'd just take the server off line ... ? http://72.232.183.2 still works ...
<TheSkorm> babo: And did you just confece to not paying your bills?
<TheSkorm> yeah it works
<babo> TheSkorm: no I paid my bills
<TheSkorm> but your dns is fucked
<mgrignoli> I need help!!!!!!!! Problem with wifi. Please see the link with information about:  http://nopaste.ch/acf456a9e1b22dd.html
<hjmills> how do I get a bash script to wait for any keypress?
<kimmey2k3> !!!!!!
<erUSUL> !ohmy | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<TheSkorm> babo: I think its your providor
<magnetron> kimmey2k3: you're swedish? we have a Swedish ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-se . feel free to join me there
<TheSkorm> sorry erUSUL
<kimmey2k3> im norwegian, but sure i can join :p
<babo> TheSkorm: it would be an exceedingly strange way of cutting someone off. I don't even know how that would be possible ?
<babo> TheSkorm: i doubt it.
<yori> hi..
<spiderpig> -rwxrwxrwx
<spiderpig> what is the first - ?
<atlas95> hello
<TheSkorm> babo: whose your domain regesitred with?
<spiderpig> for directory or file?
<atlas95> anybody have a Dell XPS 1330 please?
<babo> TheSkorm:besides I just got an approved invoice from them yesterday
<TheSkorm> - is file
<babo> TheSkorm: namecheap
<TheSkorm> d is directory
<tatters> Is it possible to install ubuntu over pxe without internet connection?
<spiderpig> ok thanks
<erUSUL> spiderpig: type you have - file d dir l link
<aata> hello world
<aata> i have a question
<genii> titun: Hmm. are you using the 64 bit ubuntu?
<gerard> hey does anyone know where Steam saves videos to
<shearn89> aata: go ahead.
<titun> genii: no no ,
<TheSkorm> babo: [mwheeler@watermelon.internal.theskorm.net]  [~] $ dig -trace albumshopper.com
<usr13> aata: what is your question?
<TheSkorm> ;; Warning, ignoring invalid type race
<aata> is anyone fedup with the ifup ifdown thing?
<TheSkorm> Usually I would get a nameserver response atleast
<maxey1> gerard: in the common folder in steamapps
<aata> why cant we have an ifupdown command or something
<usr13> aata: I use ifconfig up and down
<aata> that resets the interface
<gerard> maxey1: :D nice one
<maxey1> no problem
<TheSkorm> aata: lol
<aata> i wrote a shell script\
<spiderpig> i do 'chmod -rwx------ filename' but it does not work it still is ---------- ????
<aata> its called ifdu
<TheSkorm> well done aata
<genii> titun: OK
<usr13> aata: cool
<aata> does exactly that
<aata> so much more useful
<aata> hehe
<TheSkorm> you can just ifconfig eth0 down ; ifconfig eth0 up
<maxey1> gerard: actually i'm wrong
<titun> genii: i am praying with fingures crossed
<aata> i was thinking of trying to get it included in gutsy gibbon
<maxey1> it's in the media folder
<aata> but alas its too far into dev
<maxey1> inside the steamapps
<erUSUL> spiderpig: that's not the syntax for chmod
<TheSkorm> Why write a 30 byte file when youll only use it 19 times in the life of the os
<usr13> TheSkorm: Or /etc/init.d/networking restart
<erUSUL> spiderpig: man chmod for details
<tatters> Cant u just create an alias for that command such as netup
<gerard> maxey1: well there appear to be files in there but the trailer ends .gcf
<TheSkorm> usr13: not really the user want just one interface from what i remember
<shearn89> spiderpig: do chmod a+rwx <filename>
<aata> anyone know any bar type window navigators?
<maxey1> gerard: mine are in wmv
<atlnts> Has anyone installed an Oracle client?  I have one from their web page, but its not working... It says you need to set the environment library variable to include their 'lib' directory.  What is the library environment var for Ubuntu?
<usr13> O
<titun> genii: please note, both touchpad and keyboard does not work when acpi=off
<TheSkorm> shearn89: a) bad suggestion b) octals > * - chmod 777
<aata> better looking than avant, but less resource heavy than kiba?
<TheSkorm> chmoding something to 777 is neva good
<shearn89> TheSkorm: how come?
<gerard> maxey1: are you sure that is the correct location
<LjL> hjmills: read -n 1
<maxey1> gerard: open steam and force the videos to open with associated media application
<hjmills> LjL, thanks
<genii> titun: I am researching this.
<hjmills> LjL, what does the -n 1 bit do?
<gerard> maxey1: how
<maxey1> gerard: steam folder > steamapps > media
<usr13> TheSkorm: I had someone ask earlier where would be the best place to put a custom built firewall script.
<LjL> hjmills: stops reading after one character.  help read 
<gerard> maxey1: oh I tried that.. it plays jibberish
<hjmills> LjL, thanks - i tried man but that got me nowhere
<maxey1> gerard: no wmv files?
<aata> will gutsy have fusion installed by default?
<shearn89> aata: yes.
<magnetron> aata: yes
<LjL> hjmills, internal bash commands aren't documented by man, only help
<aata> awesome
<hjmills> LjL, thanks
<TheSkorm> Please tell me whats wrong with me, I stay up to 0:10 in the morning giving ubuntu support
<TheSkorm> I need to get out more
<aata> does that mean no more fiddling around with xserver?
<TheSkorm> I don't even run ubuntu
<gerard> maxey1: not one
<aata> TheSkorm: YEAH you do
<tatters> I got a Laptop without floppy or cd drive/ I use pxe to install Ubuntu via netinstall is there a way to do this install locally without a internet connection such as using disto .iso
<usr13> I looked around for a while and finally decided on /etc/rcS.d/S41forewall
<LjL> TheSkorm, try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic - i think you'll find people with the same problem.
<shearn89> TheSkorm: Its because we're all cool. also, what does "octals ..." mean
<aata> LjL:lol
<gerard> maxey1: they all end .gcf
<usr13> since I saw /etc/rcS.d/S40networking
<TheSkorm> digits
<TheSkorm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octal
<gerard> maxey1: I also tried changing the extension but that did nothing
<shearn89> cheers.
<maxey1> no no
<maxey1> gcf are like zips
<gerard> hmm
<maxey1> gerard: do this, open steam, go to media tab, right-click on a video and select "play with associated app"
<maxey1> this will force steam to extract the files to the media folder
<TheSkorm> r-1 w-2 x-4, 1=1 1+2=3 1+4=5, 2+4=6, 1+2+4=7
<gerard> maxey1: it just errors out time again.. no win media player
<TheSkorm> notice no matter what combination i make their are no double up answers
<maxey1> gerard: weird
<shearn89> okay. and the 777 means rwx for all users?
<maxey1> are you using wine?
<TheSkorm> yup
<shearn89> got it.
<maxey1> gerard: maybe you should switch to windows and do it there
<shearn89> wait - whats the 3rd user group? I guess sudo, me, then what?
<titun> genii: thank you so much for trying for my problem, i have to leave office now, may be  i will be here in a hour @home.... c ya
<gerard> maxey1: hmm.. :(
<TheSkorm> umm cant remember order, but user,group,other
<gerard> maxey1: well I'll look into it later
<aata> hey is anyone here from the us?
<maxey1> gerard: ok
<shearn89> TheSkorm: cheers. You learn something new every day!
<gerard> maxey1: oddly google yields no results
<Woet> Hmm.. i just burned my ubuntu CD
<Woet> but my pc doesnt regonize it
<aata> cause i was wondering what kind of download speeds you get there?
<gerard> maxey1: no appropriate ones anyone
<shearn89> Woet: is your computer set to boot from cd?
<Woet> yes
<insllvn> not sure if this is the right place to ask this but here goes  i installed kubuntu on top of an existing ubuntu install using apt-get install i now want to revert to ubuntu everything else has been removed and i seem to be running ubuntu the apt command claims i have removed kubuntu-desktop  but when i boot the machine i still get the kubuntu loading screen ie KUBUNTU with a loading bar beneath it how do i fix that?
<Woet> but the CD is broken
<Woet> let me fix it
<maxey1> gerard: steam wasn't definitely made for linux
<TheSkorm> shearn89: no problem
<maxey1> what do i need to run steam on linux anyway
<maxey1> ?
<shearn89> insllvn: that'll will be the splash screen. not sure how to change it though.
<TheSkorm> I'm going to cathc some zZz
<shearn89> TheSkorm: good idea... where are you?
<TheSkorm> Australia
<gerard> maxey1: oh I know
<Auckla> maxey1, There was a guy in here saying that he was using Wine earlier.
<shearn89> ah. yeah, i see why you need sleep....
<erUSUL> insllvn: you can uninstall kubuntu-desktop but that won't remove the packages it depends on
<TheSkorm> Tue Oct  2 00:19:40 EST 2007
<gerard> maxey1: just wondering why I cant find a duplicate of the problem
<Auckla> maxey1, Installed it using wine, and runs it via wine. Said somthing about Tahoma.rtff font or somthing.
<shearn89> TheSkorm: hahaha....
<gerard> Auckla: you need the tahoma font installed first
<aata> hey anyone, is automatix recommended for ubuntu?
<Auckla> I was just repeating what I saw someone say earlier. I have'nt tried it yet.
<gerard> oh
<dgjones> aata, no, its generally advised against
<dgjones> !automatix | aata
<ubotu> aata: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<magnetron> aata: no , it's recommended that you don't use it
<Journeyman> anyone know when the next LTS will be?
<aata> because?
<magnetron> aata: it may damage your system and make it inrepairable
<aata> ooh scare
<gerard> Auckla: here http://www.wine-doors.org/ might be useful
<aata> scary*
<Journeyman> I have never had a problem with automatrix
<LjL> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<shearn89> Journeyman: the 18th of Oct. Gutsy.
<toresbe> howdy
<Journeyman> and I am pretty sure it is not inrepairable if it breaks your system
<magnetron> aata: also, it is unnecessary
<moforilla> I booted into ubuntu, with a ntfs drive from windows, ubuntu is unable to mount this drive, any ideas why?
<toresbe> I've got a problem with Gutsy. Is this rthe right forum for the question?
<magnetron> !worksforme | Journeyman
<ubotu> Journeyman: please see above
<shearn89> moforilla: ubuntu can't by default read ntfs drives.
<LjL> !gutsy > toresbe    (toresbe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aata> ive messed up my feisty install so many times, im beginning to think that on some subconscious level, i like getting into trouble just so i can fix it. :)
<shearn89> moforilla: you'd have to install ntfs-3g, which is unstable....
<toresbe> LjL: thanks!
<magnetron> aata: srsly, "add/remove applications" is much better than automatix
<moforilla> shearn89, unstable?, how unstable? Like don't use it unstable?
<magnetron> aata: + it wont break your setup
<aata> thats way true
<shearn89> moforilla: don't know, i've never tried it. Probs just means read all the info before trying it, and don't rant if it don't work....
<magnetron> shearn89, moforilla: it's stable enough for home use
<moforilla> shearn89, Im just worried its going to stuff up my files
<aata> wow magnetron. automatix sounds crappy
<aata> hehe
<magnetron> moforilla: don't be. ntfs-3g is stable enough
<amio> hi any one knows whats wrong with the gnome panel it disappeard then when I start it by the command killall-gnome it offs again after next restart what should  I do? i dont want to format again pc
<aata> how can you get a certain windows partitions by default during startup?
<moforilla> magnetron, Im going to give ita go now, did Ubuntu use to come with this package?
<erUSUL> !ntfs | aata
<ubotu> aata: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<magnetron> !ntfs-3g | moforilla
<ubotu> moforilla: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<aata> i know that
<aata> and i can easily mount it with a mount command
<magnetron> moforilla: in gutsy, ntfs-3g is included by default
<shearn89> aata: if you want it to boot automatically edit the menu.lst in /boot/grub/ (back it up first)
<aata> however, how to auto mount it on startup?
<moforilla> magnetron, Im on xubuntu
<magnetron> aata, fstab
<erUSUL> aata: the link(s) we gave explain how
<aata> no i want to boot into feisty, but want to mount the partition automatically and have it ready
<amio> hi any one knows whats wrong with the gnome panel it disappeard then when I start it by the command killall-gnome it offs again after next restart what should  I do? i dont want to format again pc
<shearn89> aata: you could always just write a script to do it. unless there's an answer in the links given above.
<magnetron> aata: edit /etc/fstab
<shearn89> amio: you can't start it with killall. that will stop it.
<hjmills> how do I get bash to run gnome-terminal with a series of commands then exit after the last command to carry on with the script?
<shearn89> hjmills: gnome-terminal -e <command>
<shearn89> it might be -x instead of -e
<zmp> is it possible to install ubuntu on an ntfs partition?
<shearn89> zmp: no.
<magnetron> hjmills: you make another script and tell gnometerminal to run it
<zmp> arw
<aata> i dont think theres an answer to automount in the links you provided.
<aata> what flags do i add in fstab
<hjmills> shearn89, do I need to quote the command if it has spaces?
<hjmills> magnetron, could I do it with a function or something rather than a whole seperate script?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<magnetron> hjmills: no
<hjmills> magnetron, darn, thanks
<amio> sheran89 I know its already not shown some one adivced me t o kill then start I killed and it appears even without restarting then next restart it disappears from alt+f2 when I type gnome-panel it says already runing then what should I do?
<hedonplay> how to change the default port for x-chat-gnome from 6667 to 8001?
<shearn89> hjmills: i think if it has spaces, yes.
<babo> whenever I try to update my dns records I keep getting ... nRRPResponseCode 2306
<joules> is there anyway to use a command for gutsy if im using the live cd for feisty
<babo> from namecheap.
<shearn89> amio: kill $(pgrep gnome-panel); gnome-panel &
<hedonplay> any help?
<babo> I'm trying to point my primary records at ns1.flowerhour.biz
<babo> It won't accept the value though :-(
<shearn89> amio: does that work?
<hedonplay>  how to change the default port for x-chat-gnome from 6667 to 8001?
<erUSUL> joules: which command?
<AndrewB> hedonplay: XChat-GNOME users can change this by going to Edit -> Preferences. Then select Networks on the side. Double-click on Ubuntu Servers on the right, click the servers tab, and then change irc.ubuntu.com to irc.ubuntu.com/8001.
<LjL> !exploit > hedonplay    (hedonplay, see the private message from Ubotu)
<joules> erUSUL: well i dont know i just need to know if i can start messing with it because i tried to add a second screen and fix firestarter and now x wont load it just stops at a black screen
<carlos_> hi?
<joules> erUSUL: (on gutsy)
<erUSUL> joules: you can boot with the livecd and then chroot (once mounted) to the root partition of gutsy so you will use the gutsy commands
<joules> sweet
<Phobos> Hi. How do I make a symbolic link in /home and whenever I click on it it leads me to ftp://www.something.com (in Konqueror)
<aata> SWEET!
<visik7> how can I open a psd file ? no gimp cannot it says: Plug-In could not open image
<aata> ntfs-config kicks butt!
<hjmills> magnetron, that still isnt working - I am trying to run a sync command then wait for a keypress so I can make sure the sync command ran ok before I continue. As this script will be run automatically I wanted to run the script in a gnome-terminal window. When I use gnome-terminal -x /path/to/script.sh it gives an error about creating the child process
<maxey1> ffs, wine doors keeps crashing
<hjmills> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<amio> shearn89 let me restart and see
<aata> thanks magnetron\
<magnetron> hjmills: could you post the error in a pastebin for us?
<magnetron> cheers aata
<hjmills> magnetron, sure
<Poundo> I have some .so's in '/usr/lib/php5/20051025/' and some in '/usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/' I need the contents of both dirs listed as my extension dir in php.ini
<Poundo> at this point i am considering uninstalling php any suggestions?
<Cyber_Stalker> hi, i have a whole lot of directorys with lots of garbled stuff in them... i would like to move all the jpeg's in these files into 1 folder
<Cyber_Stalker> how would i do this?
<_Lucretia> hi, I need to download some source from an svn repos, but the svn repos requires that the host is using an ISO-8859-1 locale, how can I change it temporarily?
<_Lucretia> thanks
<hjmills> magnetron, http://pastebin.ca/721734
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: mv folder/*.jpeg /path/to/new/folder
<joules> im so lost... is there anyway i can uninstall something from my hard disk using the live cd?
<joules> also how do i run root under the live cd
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: so folder would be /home/cyber
<Xera^> Poundo well in Windows you'd add the dirs to your path and PHP would detect them automatically, so I assume as long as they're in your path it should be fine
<Cyber_Stalker> cause thats there all of the random folders are
<erUSUL> joules: as i said chroot to your gutsy install and run 'sudo apt-get remove packagename'
<shearn89> joules: you can use sudo to run root - what are you trying to uninstall?
<shearn89> joules: ah i see. There is a sticky in the development forum about chrooting into gutsy.
<joules> shearn89: well on the live cd it asks for a password
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: if the folder has subfolders you will have to be more elaborate...
<hjmills> magnetron, nevermind - it was me being stupid
<shearn89> joules: thats your normal user password.
<Xera^> Poundo you could also make a new folder(eg php/ext), and either symlink everything or copy them there. (Not really recommended)
<magnetron> hjmills: ok, what was the problem?
<Xera^> Poundo failing that ask in #php
<joules> shearn89: that doesnt make sense because if i was a new user i would not have a password if im using the live cd
<bullgard4> What devices are 'js[0-9] *' in the Unix group 'plugdev'?
<Cyber_Stalker> oh ok erUSUL because its my home folder that has about 300 sub folders all containing images
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: you can do "find folder/ -name '*.jp*g' -print | xargs mv /new/folder"
<Cyber_Stalker> because i did a lost file recovery
<Poundo> Xera^: thanks I'll try copying which is not recommended copy?
<Xera^> Yeah
<Xera^> You should try the other methods first, copying them into one dir as a last resort
<Poundo> Xera^: ok cool thanks!
<shearn89> joules: oh yeah. i'd have a look at the sticky in the forums. should explain everything clearly
<joules> shearn89: yeah thats what im doing right now idk why i didnt look for this
<cdavis> what package do I need to install to get apache2 server side includes enabled?
* genii sips a coffee
<shearn89> does anyone know how to install the aurora engine properly? just tried it and all my windows have white lines around them...
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: mv: accessing `/home/cyber/recup_dir.348/f26340880.jpg': Permission denied
<Cyber_Stalker> i get that alot
<hjmills> how do I get bash to finish one command before starting another one? It is currently forking off the gnome-terminal process and immediately starting the evolution process which should wait until gnome-terminal finishes
<Cyber_Stalker> and erUSUL this is what i used
<shearn89> hjmills: use ";"
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo find /home/cyber/ -name '*.jp*g' -print | xargs mv /home/cyber/recovered
<hjmills> shearn89, its in a shell script and i thought that ; was the same as a line break
<shearn89> hjmills: don't know about line breaks, but in the terminal that means "do this, then do that"
<hjmills> shearn89, ok, ill give it a go - thanks
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: it seems that you have permissions problems are all the files folders etc owned by you?
<Cyber_Stalker> yes
<Cyber_Stalker> i am the only user on this machine
<shearn89> hjmills: you could also try &&
<Cyber_Stalker> shouldnt the sudo have worked?
<saxin> Can Ubuntu change wallpapers, like, every minute?
<gerard> maxey1: I have set my graphics up for half life 2 in the games options menu but the ones I choose crash the game.. how do I erase what changes I made
<kayla> hi
<hjmills> saxin, yes, with a script
<Cyber_Stalker> kayla:
<Cyber_Stalker> gosh thats scary as you said hi my ex gf kayla said hi
<hjmills> gerard, looks for an ini file somewhere normally or try using regedit
<shearn89> anyone successfully installed the aurora engine?
<shiznit> will i be able to migrate this installation to another harddrive, i have everthing working good
<hjmills> shiznit, copy the partitions maybe?
<saxin> hjmills: where can I find such a script?
<maxey1> how do i install cab packages?
<shearn89> maxey1: cabextract
<maxey1> gerard: steam folder > steamapps > username@mail.com > half-life 2 > hl2 > cfg
* shearn89 is updating to gutsy... see y'all l8r.
<hjmills> saxin, the one i used to use rendered an image using xplanet then set that as the background every 30 mins - the script is here http://xplanet.sourceforge.net/FAQ.php#gnome2
<saxin> hjmills: ok.. so what shall I do after downloading this script?
<hjmills> saxin, look at the stuff from the renaming the background image onwards - thats all to do with changing the background - then rejig it for your own use
<kayla> nfjksdhri
<gerard> maxey1: that aint it
<gerard> but thx anyway
<_Lucretia> anybody?
<clouder> Are the cops going to come knocking on my door if I install those restricted codecs?
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: you still there?
<tatters> Is it possible to mount any iso over PXE?
<hjmills> clouder, are you legally allowed to install them?
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: yep
<rickyrich> hi all I need how to configure a webcam that in winsows vista it's called like Soc Pc-camera CIF Single chip, i was always using in ubuntu like a pixart pac207-bca but today it's not working... any idea how to configure it? with vista working great thanks
<clouder> how would I know?
<hjmills> clouder, aka, do you have a windows license and a license for some form of software such as powerdvd/windvd etc for each format that is there.
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: but if you do not prepen my nick to your msgs to me i miss them. It is a busy channel
<hjmills> clouder, i think that is the law in most places anyway
<_Uli_> HI
<hjmills> _Uli_, HELO
<_Uli_> anyone can create a desklet from a mac widget?
<krammer> I installed kde wallet now I cannot find it any help?
<rickyrich>  hi all I need how to configure a webcam that in winsows vista it's called like Soc Pc-camera CIF Single chip, i was always using in ubuntu like a pixart pac207-bca but today it's not working... any idea how to configure it? with vista working great thanks
<hjmills> krammer, check your other trousers
<krammer> I left them at your moms
<LjL> krammer: the KDE Wallet will appear whenever a program requests a password, or requests to store one.
<LjL> (And, please keep jokes on #ubuntu-offtopic if anywhere)
<krammer> thanks
<Cyber_Stalker> yes erUSUL lol i tried to
<Cyber_Stalker> could you help me again tho??? /home/cyber/ is filled with directory's containing images of which i want to move to /home/cyber/recovered
<Prozac> Is there any easy way to rip an entire Audio-CD to 1 .wav/.cue file ? Ive been looking through grip but I cant really seem to find anything
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: could you help me again tho??? /home/cyber/ is filled with directory's containing images of which i want to move to /home/cyber/recovered
<Cyber_Stalker> :P
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker:  find /home/cyber/ -name '*.jp*g' -print | xargs mv  /home/cyber/recovered
<Banker> hi
<Banker> im using ubuntu 7.04 for my bank
* Banker is the banker :P
<gerard> does anyone know what file I have to remove to have HalfLife 2 reset the graphics options back to default
<rickyrich> hi all I need how to configure a webcam that in winsows vista it's called like Soc Pc-camera CIF Single chip, i was always using in ubuntu like a pixart pac207-bca but today it's not working... any idea how to configure it? with vista working great thanks
<hjmills> is there any way to use the output from one command at a specific point in another command?
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: as to the permission denied errors you should double check that you actually own the files/folders and that they have the correct permissions
<magnetron> hjmills: yes, with pipes
<usr13> Prozac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285273
<pike__> gerard: if you ls -a ~  you should see a .config directory or whatever name id think
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: its still denying access... i will try reconfigure them now with sudo nautilus
<magnetron> hjmills: like this: cat /etc/fstab | grep ext
<Prozac> ahh thank you usr13, didnt see that on my search
<hjmills> magnetron, not quite - I want the output from one command to be displayed in a dialog box by zenity
<usr13> Prozac: NP
<hjmills> magnetron, the zenity command is zenity --info --text="HERE" with the output from the command being put at the HERE
<lifepark> msn#
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker:  try this modified version find /home/cyber/ -name '*.jp*g' -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv {}  /home/cyber/recovered
<gerard> pike_ na the config dir in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/steamapps/my@mail/half-life 2 demo/hl2/cfg/ does not affect the graphics options
<magnetron> hjmills: then you would need to consort to bashims
<hjmills> magnetron, what are bashisms?
<LjL> hjmills: shell commands that don't really conform to the POSIX standard, but work in bash
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: i have just reset all the permissions
<lifepark> what is your bashisms?
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL:  so it should work fine now if it doesnt i will try the next one
<ideasman42_> hinogi, is  to a way to have your home directoy on a samba server?
<ideasman42_> just over a lan
<LjL> hjmills: zenity --info --text=$(command)
<unimatrix9> using the bash for getting work done....
<hjmills> LjL, ok thanks
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: try the last version i posted
<ideasman42_> mounting the samba share into /home seems ok but then the user is not added to the login of that PC -
<[nrx__] > can anyone suggest why i can't get kopete to log into the msn protocol while running hsdpa?
<ideasman42_> can ubuntu do this?
<hjmills> LjL, magnetron, thanks - thats sorted my problem - thanks very much for all the help
<ideasman42_> it seems like there would be some "remote authentication" and I just dont know what its called
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: that command creates 1 image in my home directory called "recovered"
<magnetron> ideasman42_: please be more specific in your question
<rickyrich> which softare can i use to see my image with a webcam?
<ideasman42_> magnetron, ok
<ideasman42_> we are in a small studio - using ubuntu even ;)
<ideasman42_> with gigabit ethernet
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: i thought that the folder was already created...
<ideasman42_> and Im setting up the network with another guy
<ideasman42_> neither of as are sysadmins
<ideasman42_> us*
<ideasman42_> we have a sun server running ubuntu
<ideasman42_> and I want all user files to be on the server
<ideasman42_> so they con log onto any of the PC;s
<ideasman42_> and access their home dir
<Pici> !enter | ideasman42_
<ubotu> ideasman42_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gotama> Hi! How can I change the minimal numbers of characters of a password (5 characters). Help please
<unimatrix9> would an macbook make the ideal hardware for ubuntu?
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: wait a min
<Cyber_Stalker> so i just moved them all
<Cyber_Stalker> created 1 image
<the9a3eedi> unimatrix9: anything would be ideal if it had mostly intel chipsets. that said, I don't know about a macbook
<Cyber_Stalker> that means i have to do the whole recovery thing over again?
<ideasman42_> is there some standard way to do this remote authentication? I thaught samba could possibly do it.
<unimatrix9> i see
<Cyber_Stalker> cuase i mean i hadnt created the directory :(
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: i'm not sure i understand you
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<[nrx__] > is it possible to 'bridge' network connections?
<usr13> ideasman42_: (I think you said your using samba?) - Try nfs
<Cyber_Stalker> the directory wasnt created and because i moved them all they are now all gone because there was no directory for them to go into
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does apt-get install really old files?
<ideasman42_> usr13, how is NFS better for this?
<gorski> what is the purpouse of apt-get autoremove?
<YenSid> Does anyone have any problems with Java and Firefox on websites?  There's a couple of sites that I go to where everything starts acting funny (like pictures disappear, it takes a loooong time to download, or I have to hit "refresh" to see the whole page) but they display alright in XP using Firefox
<Cyber_Stalker> thesaint4444: no it should install the latest build available in the repositorys
<usr13> ideasman42_: see: http://nfs.sourceforge.net/
<olimpico>  I updated k3b and now when I burn a Data DVD I can't open the files from windows or from my player!!
<usr13> ideasman42_: Cliets are all Linux?
<olimpico> They did something wrong on the update!!
<olimpico> Someone knows about this?
<ideasman42_> usr13, yes
<ideasman42_> one solaris
<mo> what is the best media player for ubuntu?
<LjL> !best > mo    (mo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !playsers > mo    (mo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pici> !players > mo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<usr13> ideasman42_: Then use nfs
<usr13> ideasman42_: I think you'll have an easier time of it and it will be more efficient.
<ideasman42_> usr13, is this somthing samba cant do?
<usr13> ideasman42_: Well, yes, I suppose so.
<YenSid> Or is it just the java installed that's making everything wierd?
<the9a3eedi> Can somebody help me? I got an Asus G1S laptop, which has an nvidia 8600GT . For some reason, the nv driver that comes with Fiesty just doesn't work with the laptop, and so I'm forced to use VESA. I would like to use the official drivers, but Restricted Manager tells me that I dont need any restricted drivers, which is because it thinks VESA is the proper video driver. What do I do next?
<usr13> ideasman42_: explain the projected end result
<ideasman42_> projected end result is people come into work and can log into any PC to access their files
<DanC> I have a Brother-MFC-8870DW attached to a nearby OS X box; how do I print to it from Ubuntu? http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-MFC-8870DW says "works Perfectly" but it doesn't show up in the add printer dialog...
<DanC> ... hmm... "go to server" made it show up... but then it crashed.
<thesaint4444> Cyber Stalker: who manages the repositories? the debian guys or the package builder guys?
<ideasman42_> usr13, is there a name for this though?
<usr13> ideasman42_: So, users do not always use the same PC?
<DanC> wild! "The problem cannot be reported:
<DanC> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<DanC> python2.5, python2.5-minimal, libc6"
<thesaint4444> Cyber Stalker: i just made an install via apt-get and the files are way out of date....
<ideasman42_> usr13, ideally they would not need to
<Cyber_Stalker> thesaint4444: eish i have no idea actually but they should constantly be uptodate with all the latest things
<usr13> ideasman42_: Are you wanting a thin client situation?
<ideasman42_> nosc, the PC's will have 500gig hdd
<DanC> eek... new libc...
<babo> when I try to set my primary domain name server to ns1.flowerhour.biz - it gives me an error :-(
<ideasman42_> usr13, more just a way that we are not tied to a PC
<ideasman42_> if we need to work in different groups
<DanC> hmm... new xchat...
<babo> anyone good with dns ^^
<babo>  >
<babo> ?
<DanC> maybe, babo; what's the dns question?
<ideasman42_> usr13, NFS is for sharing a filesystem isnt it?
* DanC sees it now...
<babo> DanC: when I try to set my primary domain name server to ns1.flowerhour.biz - it just says 'error' ... :-(
<DanC> what says 'error'?
<ideasman42_> does it have extensions for user authentication?
<thesaint4444> Cyber Stalker: i need to add an entry to my sources file....
<babo> DanC: the namecheap interface that I'm using ...
<usr13> ideasman42_: Would have to understand the functions of the office better to make recommendation, but you may [very well]   be on the right path with samba - hard to say.
<j0hn> how can I configure my screen saver via command line (shutting it off -- so it doesnt start after a timed period of time) ?
<babo> DanC: I'm trying to update dns records for my domains ..
<DanC> is namecheap a local application or a web service?
<usr13> ideasman42_: nfs is for automatically mounting and accessing files / file systems on another machine
<ideasman42_> usr13, Ah, prefer not the whole OS to be remote
<Cyber_Stalker> heh
<babo> DanC: web service
<Cyber_Stalker> pidgin isnt in the repositorys... where can i get it from because there site offers source and i dont dig compiling packages
<ss1> 
<pike__> j0hn: im assuming the gnome screensaver setting is in one of the ~/.g directories but i have no idea where
<usr13> ideasman42_: In that case  thin-client  setup is not what you're looking for.
<CorkyCatcher007> so... does any one has an idea when the NPC-battle server are getting online?
<DanC> babo, I use ZoneEdit.com ; I find their diagnostics are quite good.
<ss1> 
<pike__> j0hn: might ask in #gnome
<babo> DanC: right thanks
<gnomefreak> Cyber_Stalker: you can either compile it or find a .deb over net (i suggest compiling it) so you dont have to worry about installing otehr depends form .deb
<j0hn> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> sslashes: english please
<gnomefreak> ss1: english please
<Cyber_Stalker> gnomefreak: im busy getting the source atm
<Cyber_Stalker> its not that fun tho
<gnomefreak> Cyber_Stalker: not too bad
<Cyber_Stalker> yea, has any one here got mxit working on linux>
<Cyber_Stalker> its a java application that is ment for a cell phone but i cant seem to get anything working
<jurgentje> Hi... this might be a pretty stupid question, but I bought an external hard drive... I set it up into 3 partitions. Every time I boot up, these three partitions appear as different names (disk - disk-1 & disk-2)... Is there a way to give those volumes a name? (like in DOS)
<erUSUL> !cn | ss1
<ubotu> ss1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ss1> thank you ubotu
<unimatrix9> jurgentje : right klick and properties?
<ideasman42_> usr13, looks like ldap or nis might do what Im looking for
<CorkyCatcher007> lol
<ideasman42_> both do remote user authentication
<jurgentje> ummm... in the properties, I can only select 3 qualities: Mounting point - filesystem and mount options ... would mount point be the name then?
<orionr> Is there a release date for when 7.10 will be released (not beta)?
<unimatrix9> jurgentje : yes you are right, use gparted for it..
<aidehua> I've moved my Ubuntu rootFS, while live, from one partition to another.
<aidehua> I no longer have a "varrun" FS mounted on /var/run :(
<aidehua> How is "varrun" mounted?
<aidehua> (And what is it?)
<jurgentje> unimatrix9: and would that same volume label then be used when attaching the drive to a Windows system?
<tripte1> is there anyway to downgrade from gutsy to something more stable?
<ubu-max> heloo now repair for ubuntu ?
<unimatrix9> i think so yes, you could also label them in windows afcause..
<unimatrix9> :P
<dag-eivind> Are there some Norwegian people here who can help me step by step to install Wireless Internet? :) I really need help :)
<genii> aidehua: /var/run is where lockfiles for running apllications are created
<dag-eivind> Norwegian, Swedish or Danish? :)
<dag-eivind> Are there some Norwegian people here who can help me step by step to install Wireless Internet? :) I really need help :)
<dag-eivind> Norwegian, Swedish or Danish? :)
<dag-eivind> Are there some Norwegian people here who can help me step by step to install Wireless Internet? :) I really need help :)
<dag-eivind> Norwegian, Swedish or Danish? :)
<unimatrix9> jurgentje : gparted is no good for the job, its removes all data to set the label... i just treid it..
<aidehua> genii: If I've deleted my "/var/run", how can I make a new one?
<Cyber_Stalker> dag-eivind: we can read...
<heguru> !repeat | dag-eivind
<ubotu> dag-eivind: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jurgentje> unimatrix9: Yeps... just figured out the same thing :p
<genii> dag-eivind: Have you tried the norweigan, swedish or danish ubuntu channels?
<jurgentje> (luckily it was still an empty partition I tried it on)
<dag-eivind> I don't know other channel then this one :P
<apecat> will gutsy be distributed only on dvd?
<genii> aidehua: If the directory exists, it will be populated next boot
<aidehua> genii: even for things like /var/run/screen and /var/run/network?
<dag-eivind> and sorry for repeating my question. :(
<apecat> sry, that should have been in +1 :P
<msimoens> #catalyst
<genii> aidehua: Usually, yes.
<hunz> hi
<dag-eivind> But someone who know a Norwegian Linux/Channel ?
<hunz> i have a queston
<the9a3eed1> Question. I have an Asus G1S. It uses Nvidia 8600GT, but ubuntu fiesty doesn't work with that out of the box. It looks like the 'nv' driver for X11 isn't compatible with my card, so I have to use generic VESA drivers for now. I would now like to use the official drivers because I know that they work, however the restricted manager says that there aren't any drivers for my computer. What do I do next?
<Fear_lesS> HI somebody can help me with a ubuntu internet problem
<Fear_lesS> ?
<aidehua> genii: how odd!  :D   I guess it's up to screen(1) and ifup/down to manage those directories themselves.
<LjL> !downgrade | tripte1
<ubotu> tripte1: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<aidehua> Oh: isn't there a  screen init script?
<aidehua> init script> yes, there is.
<LjL> kRush: i've used dnsmasq, i recall it was pretty simple to set up
<navandres> Hi
<dag-eivind> Why are the no good guides for wireless Internet on Internet for noobs? :(
<dag-eivind> there*
<kRush> LjL, ?
<usr13> dag-eivind: What do you need to do?  Just get a wireless router set up and sharing your Internet Connection?  Or what?
<atarinox> this might not exist....but is there any sort of app which tracks rental expenses w/ roommates?
<atarinox> besides a spreadsheet
<navandres> i have a installation problem with my dell vostro 1500
<aidehua> genii: This is my exact problem http://www.tienhuis.nl/archives/18
<RaD|Tz> Is there a way to interrupt upgrading process on full download of packages and then reboot to install those packages?
<aidehua> genii: "The root FS must have a /var/run and /var/lock directory".  Mine probably doesn't, and "/var" is an LVM partition.
<LjL> kRush: i thought you asked about DNS cache
<aidehua> genii: (Sorry about the spamming -- I hope you find that interesting :)
<kRush> LjL, ah cross channel chatting, are we? thx for the tip
<dag-eivind> usr13 -> Set up a wireless Internet-card.
<Fear_lesS> I cant navigate !! when I try the system shows me the msg timeout...... only google sites are working
<Fear_lesS> hete
<Fear_lesS> here
<genii> dag-eivind: Try #ubuntu-no or #ubuntu-dk
<usr13> dag-eivind: What card is it?
<usr13> dag-eivind: Cisco, Linksys, Netgear etc. etc.
<trogdor> I have no device type battery, thermal, or ac_adapter according to acpi -V yet top displays hald-addon-acpi. How do I fix this problem?
<navandres> what is #ubuntu-no and dk?
<usr13> dag-eivind: If it is fully supported, you just install it and boot up and it should work.
<genii> aidehua: You just need to create the dirs /var/run and /var/lock if the old /var is not mounted.
<LjL> navandres: the norwegian and danish support channels respectively
<usr13> dag-eivind: Have you installed it yet?
<dag-eivind> usr13 -> D-Link DWL-G510
<j0hn> how can I configure my screen saver via command line (shutting it off -- so it doesnt start after a timed period of time) ?
<aidehua> genii: unmounting "/var" is 'hard'.
<genii> navandres: Thjose are channels where he may find help in the languages he was asking about, norweigan, Swedish and Danish
<clouder> where should I start to grok the command line?  I love it when someone asks a question and someone responds witha cryptic command line entry.  I want to be that guy
<dag-eivind> It is supported by Ubuntu...
<aidehua> Oh: now I can't boot in "single user mode", as Ubuntu systems don't set a password for "root" :(
<navandres> spanish for example
<erstazi> how does one remove a bridge network?
<usr13> dag-eivind: I think you will need ndiswraper for that one
<ashley1> FUCKING
<ashley1> PRICKS
<ashley1> HAHAHAHHA
<ashley1> NO LIFE
<ashley1> NONE OF YOU
<ashley1> DICK HEADS
<stdin> !ops | ashley1
<ubotu> ashley1: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ashley1> GO TO HELL
<ashley1> MOTHER FUCKER
<ashley1> MOTHER FUCKING
<ashley1> FUCKERS
<dag-eivind> I have install ndiswrapper, but I don't know how too use it :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ashley1> HAHAHAHAA
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ACCAE289.ipt.aol.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<TU> i managed to bork up my Xorg.conf
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<TU> how do i reconfigure it abck to using just the fglrx driver
<TU> like the defualt
<erstazi> whats worse is ashley1 was an aol user
<dag-eivind>  802.11g 	 DWL-G510 	 man:168c dev:001a 	 PCI 	 Atheros 	 Mad WiFi 	 green  	 A, C versions are not Atheros, B is; driver available at: http://madwifi.org
<dag-eivind> This is my card...
<j0hn> how can I configure my screen saver via command line (shutting it off -- so it doesnt start after a timed period of time) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tatters> Does anyone use PXE to install Ubuntu over a LAN know how I can set it up so that I can use local mirror so that I can use it without an internet connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=ashley@*]  by LjL
<TU> how can i reconfigure X with the original FGLRX driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dag-eivind> Have install madwifi too, but don't know how to use that too :/
<TU> how can i reconfigure X with the original FGLRX config rather
<TU> ls
<genii> tatters: Yes, there is an app called apt-miror. run it on the machine you want to be the host. You will need about 32Gb free on it however, be warned.
<tatters> genii: 32gb , is there no way to cut this down to the size of a cd?
<dag-eivind> Okey.. New question... Someone know how to use MadWiFi? Please msg me :) I'm desperate :|
<salamkenal> can i install the new ntlm_auth part of samba from the source in ubuntu 7/04
<salamkenal> ?
<genii> tatters: You want to mount the cd on the host machine then use PXE to boot the others and install from the cd?
<tatters> genii: is it possible to mount a iso over PXE?
<TU> exit
<daaku> how do i turn off the display in a console (no X installed)?
<genii> tatters: You mount the iso on the machoine which is the dhcp server/PXEboot host machine, not on the client mahines. If the mount point is in the tftpboot directory the clients can access by tftp. If in the /var/www dir, they can access by wget
<j0hn> how can I configure my screen saver via command line (shutting it off -- so it doesnt start after a timed period of time) ?
<Juhaz> as I already said: just turn it off. use the preferences applet or use gconftool if you really need command line
<titun> genii: any solution for the ACPI problem :)
<salamkenal> can i install the new ntlm_auth part of samba from the source in ubuntu 7.04?
<j0hn> sorry, Juhaz how do I 'just turn it off' ?
<Juhaz> you use either gnome-screensaver-preferences gui tool and uncheck the box, or you use gconf tools to set the key to false. for example with: gconftool-2 -t bool -s /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled false
<j0hn> Juhaz: you mean the 'Activate screensaver when the computer is idle' ?
<jodde> Hey guys.
<Juhaz> quite so.
<jodde> I have a couple questions.
<brobostigon> go ahead
<jodde> How do I find out what Debian, Synaptic and other versions I have?
<trogdor> !system-tools-ba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system-tools-ba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Quakky> !Multiple-instances
<trogdor> !system-tools-backends
<nbkr> jodde, on Debian systems: cat /etc/debian_version
<j0hn> shoot, I guess the issue is dpms being set
<titun> genii: sorry if i am asking too much but i am very hopeful if u can help me
<genii> back
<trogdor> !Multiple-Quakky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiple-quakky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nbkr> jodde, on Ubuntu: cat /etc/issue.net
<dag-eivind_> #ubuntu-no
<Quakky> Quick Question guys, Can I Run multiple instances of Linux on 1 machine?
<tatters> genii: so far I used DRBL ,   ultimate boot deployment appliance and the ubuntu  netinstall howto , but yet to come across how to mount an .iso they all seem to install minimum packages then grab the rest of the internet
<nbkr> jodde, or have a look on the "about ubuntu" - page.
<fluffles> does Ubuntu 7.10-beta have some sort of built-in VNC server like x11vnc?
<trogdor> !system-tools-backends
<genii> titun: Well, after some research it looks like this machine is too new yet to know what specifically it may need. But i would suggest to perhaps try pci=routeirq
<trogdor> that's odd..
<fluffles> like the 'remote desktop' functionality of Windows
<LjL> !info system-tools-backends | trogdor
<ubotu> trogdor: system-tools-backends: System Tools to manage computer configuration -- scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 163 kB, installed size 780 kB
<nbkr> fluffles, 7.04 already has this. Gnome brings vino, and KDE krfb
<fluffles> nbkr: vino, i see, thanks will search for it!
<jodde> Oh.
<genii> titun: that along with the acpi enabled
<jodde> Debian != Ubuntu, eh?
<titun> genii: yes the lenovo 3000 series is quite new, i will try pci=routeirq, is this to be appended ?
<nbkr> jodde, Ubuntu is based on debian. But it is not the same.
<jodde> Alright.
<titun> genii: ok, got it
<trogdor> LjL: in other words "it" manages "stuff"?
<genii> titun: Yes, appended just past where you may have acpi=off or acpi=on or so
<LinuxGen> Hi! Using Ubuntu with Norwegian menu and suport. But can't find out how to get a Norwegian spellchecker installed in Evolution. Can anybody give me a clue where to look?
<orionr> Does anyone know when 7.10 is going to released?
<titun> genii: yes, will revert back here after checking
<jodde> Also, I have some weird problems:  Limewire hangs whenever I try to close it or launch a file, and Frostwire won't even start.
<brobostigon> its release this month
<orionr> brobostigon: any date?
<jodde> That and I keep getting NAT errors in some programs despite the fact that my router is DMZ.
<brobostigon> i dont know
<orionr> brobostigon: do you think it will be near the end of the month?
<brobostigon> probebly
* orionr thats what i was thinking
<LjL> trogdor, i've no idea, i just gave you the factoid you were looking for :)
* orionr i cant wait for it
<orionr> i dont want beta though
<trogdor> LjL: I was able to find it on synaptic... that means its deleted
<tatters> genii: are you saying it is possible to mount any iso over PXE so that the client machine can install an OS or run a live CD? if so do you have any link which gives procedure?
<Quakky> Guys im just wondering..can you run multiple instances of Linux on 1 machine?
<jodde> And my WINE won't start either.
<genii> tatters: i used the PXE netboot install method with apt-mirror on the host for a complete repo mirror. but you don't need to have a complete mirror of the 32Gb. If you know what packages are needed you can put them into the /var/www directory of the host and in a preseed file for the PXE put the apt setup as the IP/name of that host
<Exteris> Quakky, yes
<genii> tatters: Yes, you can run the iso casper install as the netboot image etc etc
<Quakky> can u guide me to a link on how to do that?
<genii> tatters: 1 minute i'll find you some link
<Quakky> cuz i need it for work
<Quakky> :)
<Quakky> thanks in advance :D
<Cyber_Stalker> erUSUL: could you give me that last command one more time?
<genii> tatters: This is what I used as a starting point: wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<genii> tatters: This is what I used as a starting point: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<genii> Need caffeine, forgot the http://    part :)  )
<tatters> genii: thnx
<brobostigon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<spiderpig> .
<genii> tatters: np
<Nalleman> Well guys and girls. I just upgraded to gusty and now i got a terrible lag (about 2 fps) someone know what might be wrong?
<Pici> Nalleman: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Cyber_Stalker> hmm
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: find /home/cyber/ -name '*.jp*g' -print0 | xargs -0 -i mv {}  /home/cyber/recovered/    <<<
<Cyber_Stalker> does any one have any suggestions for improving perfomance
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks erUSUL just wanna make a note about that
<John_Priest> quick question, someone accidently unplugging my comp midway tho an distro upgrade...
<brobostigon> thats stupid
<John_Priest> and everything seems to still work,/// anything thing i should do?
<jodde> John_Priest,  did it crash Synaptic?
<John_Priest> synaptic seems to just keep going where it left off
<deadlock> Hello everyone. I've got a ubuntu server setup as a file server. On my XP OS in virtual box. I can see 5 of my shares on my server, ON my normal linux OS, I can't see the 5th share. Is there a way to check as to why I can't see all my shared folders in linux.
<Exteris> Quakky, go to #quakky
<jodde> What's wrong with that then?
<titun> genii: pci=routeirq did not help :( no audio
<j0hn> now my real question: I am wanting to disable dpms from starting up on a monitor (its displaying stats) where the screen shuts off, how can I do so ?
<jodde> Hi guys.
<babo> so for flowerhour.biz - I can't list ns1.flowerhour.biz as a NS nor can I list any of the other domains on that server ... the web interface automatically fills out the table as both the xname.org nameservers which I don't want to have for both my primary and secondary ...
<jodde> I have some strange problems that I need help solving.
<fasol> hello, any ideaa ? http://pastebin.ca/721832 what's wrong?
<genii> titun: i have no other immediate suggestions, other than the Realtek hda audio device onboard seems to be causing issues for a few of these models. Perhaps there are some settings which can be made for this device, but offhand i do not know what.
<titun> genii: ok , thanks a lot for trying to help anyway :)
<Neuling> Please can anybody help me it seems that ubuntu recognizes my soundcard but i get no sound what should i do i am using sis si7012 as soundcard
<jodde> I can't seem to start Frostwire, and when I try to use Limewire, it hangs when the main window loses focus.
<j0hn> I am wanting to disable dpms from starting up on a monitor (its displaying stats) where the screen shuts off, how can I do so ?
<adamof> hello, ppl
<jodde> Are your drivers recent, Neuling?
<genii> j0hn: Comment out the DPMS line for that monitor in the xorg.conf file
<jodde> Hi adamof
<adamof> i would like to ask, how to recover a running application
<DoYouKnow> hello
<Lars_G> Quick question, what is the default directory ubuntuers use to store ssl certs for use by apache2? I'm thinking on using /etc/apache2/ssl but if there's a well established de-facto....
<adamof> cuz i started skype and then minimized it
<DoYouKnow> What could cause a file not found error when trying to execute "skype"?
<Neuling> jodde well i think my computer recognizes my souncard yes
<adamof> i can see it`s running, but i can`t seem to restore it
<DoYouKnow> I have changed its permissions so that all users can execute and read it
<jodde> You think or you know?
<genii> adamof: Hit alt-tab a time or 2
<jodde> Have you tried it against another OS?
<Neuling> jodde i think
<jodde> Does it show up in Ubuntu's hardware manager?
<Neuling> yes jodde on windows my soundcard is working
<adamof> genii it doesnt show there
<Fear_lesS> anybody can explain to mne why my ubuntu navegate only in google pages?
<Fear_lesS> because this i can install up on my computer :(
<Neuling> what you mean Fear_less
<jodde> And do your speakers/headphones work?
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i get to my trash?
<Neuling> yes jodde i used windows before an they have been working on it
<jodde> okay.
<kailashamrit> what do i need to set up to see  another ubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu laptop via the LAN network (i can see only two other vista desktops)?
<Fear_lesS> i'm trying to install ubuntu here but when I try to install the system get stuck in 82 % because my conection are not working correclty
<jodde> Do you have a website for the company?
<Fear_lesS> correctly
<derrrface> hello, new to ubuntu. general question: is there a way to see my network settings.... everything is working fine (LAN connection) it just seems the loading of web pages and images (both in firefox & thunderbird) take much longer than windows.... (I use firefox/thunderbird in windows as well)...
<Ongaku> hmm how do you make your own login window screens for this?
<Neuling> no
<Fear_lesS> Neuling i'm trying to install ubuntu here but when I try to install the system get stuck in 82 % because my conection are not working correclty
<Pici> derrrface: ifconfig will return your network settings.  Sometimes ipv6 support needs to be disabled to speed things up.
<Pici> !ipv6 | derrrface
<ubotu> derrrface: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<genii> adamof: I think I'd likely kill it and start it again
<Cyber_Stalker> LOL how to i get to my trash... i removed the stupid icon from the bottom bar and now i have no idea how to get there to remove trash
<derrrface> thank you, will try this...
<jodde> Neuling, okay..  Find the box it came in, there should be an address on there to get technical support.
<trogdor> how do I disable avahi-daemon?
<Ongaku> add it back to the panel cyber
<klumpe> i own a ati radeon 9600, also i did config my xorg.conf by setting the g driver to radeon do i have to install the newest version of the radeon driver to gain 100% performance ? pls help
<jodde> Download the driver versions consistent with Ubuntu and whatever your version number is.
<jodde> If you can find no recent drivers, yell at the company for awhile.
<Neuling> jodde where do i find this drivers for ubuntu?
<kailashamrit> what do i need to set up to see  another ubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu laptop via the LAN network (i can see only two other vista desktops)?
<jodde> What's your soundcard again?
<dotjay> I have ubuntu 6.06LTS and right now i am planing to upgrade it to 7.04 is there anyway i can upgrade without effecting my current version of ubunut?
<genii> trogdor: chmod -x /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon
<Neuling> ok jodde :)
<Neuling> sis si7012
<jodde> Okay.
<trogdor> genii: nice solution, but already uninstalled it
<ZenMaster> Hi guys.
<jodde> That's the model I take it.
<Neuling> or should i buy a new soundcard?
<jodde> What's the make?
<klumpe> hello
<klumpe> may anybody help me
<klumpe> pls
<salamkenal> how to remove samba in ubuntu???
<Neuling> no idea sorry i am really not an expert lol
<Scott114> apt-get --purge -remove samba ...
<Puppy_> When 7.10 first comes out the download will be REALLY slow, right? Would it be faster the first day/s to download 7.10 through bit-torrent, or it just as slow?
<Puppy_> *is it
<trogdor> Puppy_: yeah torrents are super fast with lot of users downloading
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<trogdor> Puppy_: just be downloading the 18th come around
<Cyber_Stalker> please any one?
<brobostigon> bittorrent could be faster, because more people are downloading.
<Cyber_Stalker> im lost with out my trash can
<jodde> Sorry, one more time with the model?  X-Chat didn't repaint properly.
<jodde> A lot of programs do that for some reason.
<anthony> Bittorrent will _definitely_ be the preferred method for Gutsy download on release day.  *Please* use it if possible.
<Puppy_> trogdor: so do it through bittorrent on the 18th and a couple of days after?
<Neuling> Cyber_stalker you deleted the ican but not the trash
<trogdor> Puppy_: yeah
<Cyber_Stalker> yea the icon
<Cyber_Stalker> but now how do i get it back
<genii> Cyber_Stalker: Someone recommended you just put the trashcan back, why don't you do that?
<Neuling> sis si7012
<Puppy_> thanks everyone!
<klumpe> to access full speed do i have to install the newest radeon driver or is it okay to leave the radeon driver outdated
<klumpe> ?
<Neuling> intel sis7012
<Neuling> intel sis si7012
<kailashamrit> what should i do up to see another ubuntu-desktop from my ubuntu laptop via the LAN network (i can see only two other vista desktops)?
<dotjay> i have seen few documentations on how to upgrade but i aint getting the right command before i start of with the installation
<_Uli_> who can programm a new desklet?
<jodde> Here, try this:
<Cyber_Stalker> so that i can empty it
<Cyber_Stalker> genii: how tho? there arnt any trash icons to drag to the bar
<jodde> www.linuxforums.org/.../15795-fc2-sound-card-sis-si7012-detect-but-donot-play-sound.html
<trogdor> kailashamrit: what you mean like ssh or vnc?
<Neuling> thanks jodde will have a look
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<kailashamrit> trogdor: i don't understand
<ZenMaster> Just a question, and I hope it is the right place... I am new to Ubuntu and I really want to try it, is this the right place to ask stupid questions? :)
<Neuling> this page doesnt seem to exist anymore jodde :(
<dotjay> Cyber_Stalker: right click-> on any panel or where you want your trash
<klumpe> WINDOWS ROXXX ! linux q: to access full speed do i have to install the newest radeon driver or is it okay to leave the radeon driver outdated ?
<Megaqwerty> anyone know why ps c -u `whoami` is truncating the command names?
<genii> Cyber_Stalker: I am on KDE and not Gnome right now, but this works here: right-click on bar, go: Add Applet   then choose the trach one
<kaje> I'm trying to install a modem and the instructions are telling me to look at /proc/pci. But, that doesn't exist, where would I find the current PCI resources being used in ubuntu?
<trogdor> kailashamrit: what are you trying to do?
<kevin____> set dcc_auto_chat 1
<Neuling> Zenmaster there are never stupid questions
<brobostigon> lspci
<drewzf> Hi :)
<jodde> Anyone here use Limewire?
<kaje> lspci doesn't give me the details I need...
<kailashamrit> trogdor: i want to see folders and files on another compi
<Neuling> no jodde using amule working perfect
<dotjay> hey anyone i need to know how to upgrade my ubuntu
<jodde> My amule won't connect to anything.
<kaje> nm, just had to do lspci -v
<klumpe> neuling bist du deutscher ?
<LjL> dotjay: from what to what?
<Megaqwerty> dotjay: upgrade to Gutsy?
<trogdor> kailashamrit: ah you need to setup the samba server then
<ZenMaster> @Neuling well, you'll see :)
<LjL> !de | klumpe
<ubotu> klumpe: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Neuling> klumpe nein aber kann deutsch
<klumpe> thx :D
<jodde> I keep getting connection issues.
<kailashamrit> trogdor: samba is for windows pcs?
<jodde> Does Ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<Megaqwerty> jodde: yes
<LjL> !firewall > jodde    (jodde, see the private message from Ubotu)
<drewzf> dotjay: Upgrade to the next distribution? Use update-manager -c, if you want Gutsy youse update-manager -c -d
<genii> dotjay: You asked about going from Dapper to Feisty without affecting your current install
<jodde> Oh.
<trogdor> kailashamrit: samba is file sharing for linux, it is compatible with windows pcs
<usr13> jodde: Ubuntu uses firestarter
<trogdor> kailashamrit: its compatible with most everything actually might want to read up on it
<dotjay> genii :yeah
<Neuling> yes jodde would like to know that too using firestarter right now
<LjL> Ubuntu doesn't "use" firestarter...
<usr13> But only if you choose to.
<dotjay> actually 7.10 would go
<trogdor> LjL: its in the repository
<kailashamrit> trogdor: under applications add/remove...?
<Megaqwerty> dotjay: gksudo update-manager -c -d
<trogdor> kailashamrit: use synaptic not the add/remove
<genii> dotjay: You would just be better off to install Feisty since the upgrade from Dapper to Edgy is what you would need to do fisrt, then from there to Feisty
<LjL> trogdor: well yes, so are many other similar iptables frontends
<LjL> trogdor: it's not even in Main
<kailashamrit> trogdor:ok,i will try. thanx
<jodde> DOkay, so how do I disable it?
<Megaqwerty> anyone know why ps c -u `whoami` is truncating the command names?
<aguitel> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<trogdor> kailashamrit no prob
<Neuling> Please can anybody help me it seems that ubuntu recognizes my soundcard but i get no sound what should i do i am using sis si7012 as soundcard
<jodde> I don't do a lot of online shopping, and it's nigh impossible to get a virus or spyware in Linux.
<genii> dotjay: If you want to save your personal settings for programs etc, copy everything in the /home/username directory out someplace
<usr13> jodde:I'm wrong, Ubuttu does not install a firewall by default.
<Neuling> jodde really seldom viruses for linux
<dotjay> genii : i have both the CDs
<usr13> I think...
<jodde> The website didn't help at all Neuling?
<dotjay> 7.04 and 7.10
<Neuling> jodde no it doesnt exist anymore
<ZenMaster> If Gutsy Gibbon we dealing with - is it worth it to wait or just install 7.04 and upgrade ( there is an automatic upgrade is there? )?
<Megaqwerty> jodde: there is a firewall by default.
<Megaqwerty> jodde: it's called iptables
<usr13> Neuling: Seldom.... More like never.
<jodde> So how do I disable it, Megaqwerty?
<nas> Question: Im running a java program (its a game) in windows when you minimize, it goes to your task bar, When i minimize it using ubuntu it disappears, but is still running. Any clue how to bring it back up?
<usr13> Megaqwerty: iptables is not a firewall.
<Neuling> usrl3 there are some or not?
<jodde> Would it be causing my NAT errors?
<Megaqwerty> usr13: so what is it?
<bingodeville> nas: have you tried Alt+Tab?
<Megaqwerty> usr13: a firewall blocks traffic on ports on a computer. That's what iptables does.
<Neuling> and spyware i think doesnt exist on linux
<nas> Yes
<kaje> what command can I use to find what IRQ's and mem addresses a PCI card is using? lspci isn't doing it...
<nas> It does not show up there
<genii> dotjay: If you have enough room on your had, perhaps install a fresh Feisty on it's own partition and leave the dapper as it is. then you can copy over later whatever /home data you wanted if yoiu decide to make Feisty the main one now instead
<nas> but I know it is runnign because when I log on my windows machine it still shows the user logged in
<usr13> Megaqwerty: Yes, you can use iptables to block purts, (among many other tasks).
<genii> *had= hard drive. Lag is causing skipped letters here  :(
<Megaqwerty> jodde: I'd use a frontend like firestarter to configure iptables.
<bingodeville> nas: i'm not sure, maybe someone else has an idea
<Megaqwerty> usr13: so I am correct that it's a firewall by your logic
<jodde> firestarter does not show up in my add/remove list.
<nas> okay, thank you.
<genii> kaje: lspci has ea verbose option
<drewzf> why was aptitude upgrade deprecated?
<Megaqwerty> jodde: it's in there...hold on haven't used Add/Remove in a long time
<dotjay> got it you mean all i have to do is just take the backups of tarbz and format usr or what ever right?
<usr13> Megaqwerty: While it's tru that most firewall applications primarily use iptables to block ports and services, but iptables is not a firewall.
<Neuling> yes Megaqwerty i did buti need each time to start firestarter
<genii> kaje: eg:   lspci -v   or -vv   or even -vvv gives more more and more info
<jodde> Neuling, try going to www.intel.com.  They probably have the drivers you need for Linux.
<ChuckFu> how do I install modules in apache from the modules available to the modules enabled
<dotjay> but hey what abt the / home is in the / right
<Neuling> ok jodde trying this thnx
<jodde> ANTs doesn't work either.
<Megaqwerty> jodde: under "Show" Choose "All available applications"
<usr13> jodde: I corrected myself.  Firestarter is not installed by default. (At least not anymore).
<bmt2> can anyone tell me a good bittorrent client that i can "apt-get" ?
<kaje> genii: yeah, the output looks different than I was expecting... the first IO mem address says d800 and I was expecting something like 0x0800
<anthony> ChuckFu: a2modenable, iirc
<Megaqwerty> Neuling: just add it to your session.
<usr13>  jodde What are you not able to access?
<Megaqwerty> Neuling: System>Preferences>Sessions
<anthony> bmt2: I use rtorrent, which is a fairly minimal cli one.
<ChuckFu> does that mean goto that hell room
<Fear_lesS> man disable de ipv6 will not work because i'm using the live cd and to do this I have to restart de computer
<usr13> jodde: or what service are you not able to access?
<ChuckFu> chat
<bmt2> anthony: thanks..
<Megaqwerty> anyone know why ps c -u `whoami` is truncating the command names?
<Neuling> thnx Megaqwerty
<Megaqwerty> Neuling: you're welcome
<jodde> P2P.
<bmt2> anthony: rtorrent is easy to use ?
<dotjay> genii:you there?
<jodde> Nothing P2P seems to work, and all my torrent downloads are SLOOWW.
<usr13> jodde: what is your ISP?  (Could be that your ISP is blocking it.)
<genii> dotjay: Yes, altho a bit spread thin :)
<jodde> My ISP is Rogers.
<nas> Im running a java program (its a game) in windows when you minimize, it goes to your task bar, When i minimize it using ubuntu it disappears, but is still running. Any clue how to bring it back up?
<usr13> You can find out using tcpdump
<jodde> They don't block it as far as I know.
<anthony> bmt2: Depends what your usage type is.  Normally what I'm doing is just looking to download and seed a bunch of Ubuntu ISOs, so I have a directory of files and do 'rtorrent *.torrent'.  For more complicated things I imagine it would start to break down eventually.
<dotjay> genii:busy with somthin ?
<jodde> Besides, the problems I get are with ports.
<usr13> run tcpdump in a terminal, try to do your p2p thing  and then stop tcpdump and look to see if there were packets dropped or not.
<jodde> I can't seem to access aMule for instance.
<jodde> It won't connect to anything.
<Megaqwerty> jodde: btw, for your reference: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<usr13> Many ISPs block p2p stuff nowdays.
<kailashamrit> Samba software suite is ... allowing you to serve
<kailashamrit> files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. and what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan?
<genii> dotjay: I am helping some others at same time as well (trying). Also at work. I missed your comment about zipping up /home since my nick was not in the line. but yes, that is the idea
<usr13> Because p2p traffic is mostly illegal anyway.
<Nalleman> what was the support channel for gutsy again...
<Megaqwerty> Nalleman: #ubuntu+1
<Nalleman> Megaqwerty, thanks
<jodde> That's draconic, usr13.
<kailashamrit> Samba software suite is ... allowing you to serve files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. and what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan?
<Cyber_Stalker> any one here do any java development on linux?>
<dotjay> genii: but you think i can format '/" without formating /home which is in the root?
<jodde> What right do they have to interfere with a customer's use?
<kidbuntu> !nvu
<ubotu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<alyx> hey guys
<usr13> jodde: See: http://www.gnutellaforums.com/connection-problems/33712-isps-known-block-filter-p2p-specifically-limewire.html
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone here help me with ps? I'm using ps c -u `whoami` but it truncates the application names.
<kailashamrit> Samba software suite is ... allowing you to serve files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. and what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan?
<erstazi> how do you remove a network  bridge
<Fear_lesS> anybody can help me with my internet issue
<usr13> Megaqwerty: ps aux
<Cyber_Stalker> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ZenMaster> Guys, is it worth to wait for 7.1 or is it possible to install 7.04 and upgrade later? Or will I have to install it from scratch?
<cosmodad> what are Ubuntu guys gonna do as to naming when "Zealous Zebra" or similar is out?
<Megaqwerty> usr13: the problem with ps aux is it displays the entire command path and parameters
<usr13> ps x
<erstazi> ZenMaster: you can install 7.04 now and upgrade to 7.10  on release
<DanC> Zeelot, do you mean 7.10? upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 is pretty straightforward. I did it last week.
<genii> dotjay: If your hd is setup that all dirs are off of it and no separate partitions for /home /var   etc then formatting / will format these too, yes.
<dotjay> so
<Megaqwerty> usr13: run ps c -u `whoami`
<Megaqwerty> usr13: you'll see what I mean
<dotjay> genii: now what ? ow do you think i can back  up
<benzs_s> does upgrading to gutsy mean i have to change the kernel? all kernels after 20-15 make my sound card go boom
<Fear_lesS> why only google pages are working here pls help
<alyx> anyone use vmware?
<genii> dotjay: as I said earlier. If you have enough HD space. Resize the drive to allow a separate install of Feisty (Or Gutsy) then have a separate boot for that and your original
<kailashamrit> Samba software suite is ... allowing you to serve files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. and what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan?
<ali110> i want to install a vertual machine on ubuntu to run windows xp on it , iknow there are VMware, xen qemu , which one works best ??
<dotjay> thanq genii i will see what iam gonna do
<jodde> Damn.
<jodde> I still can't use aMule.
<jodde> Won't connect.
<elliotjhug> benzs_s: The kernel will be upgraded I think. You sure it hasn't been fixed in the latest kernels?
<Neuling> jodde you must click on a server to connect
<alyx> alill0 i use vmware  workstation 6 and thus far have no complaints i have not used any of the others though
<usr13> Megaqwerty: Yea I see
<benzs_s> elliotjhug: positive :<
<dotjay> genii:actually i don wanna say this but i was looking for an option like upgrade which we generally get in windows
<Neuling> jodde first choose some servers
<DanC> "dead Nvu project?! Nvu is dead?
<benzs_s> it's literally just a problem with teamspeak... on newer kernels teamspeak won't work at all (even with aoss) but on 20-15 it's fine and dandy
<Megaqwerty> DanC: as far as I can tell...yeah. Hasn't seen a new version in a long time.
<genii> dotjay: From Dapper to Edgy there was no easy upgrade way. Since Edy now there is upgrade-manager
<Dr_willis> Teamspeak seems to be one of those cool programs.. that could really use a bit of work.... :(
<genii> *Edgy
<Megaqwerty> DanC: which is the reason for the existence of Kompozer.
<rabbitnightmare> ok i was wondering how to get ndiswrapper i have no internet connection I need common utils and ndisgtk for feisty fawn
<Megaqwerty> rabbitnightmare: packages.ubuntu.com
<rabbitnightmare> ok ty
<DanC> last post to http://www.glazman.org/weblog/dotclear/index.php?category/Nvu is in Feb; is that a long time?
<Fear_lesS> anybody can explain to me why i can only navegate on google pages?
<Megaqwerty> rabbitnightmare: you're welcome
<salamkenal> how to check samba version
<jodde> It doesn't give me any servers.
<rabiddachshund> I broke xorg...again. :(
<Megaqwerty> Fear_lesS: sounds like a problem with your network
<jodde> I have no servers to choose from.
<Fear_lesS> [Megaqwerty] : yes any site are working only google pages
<rabiddachshund> how would I mount a usb drive from a command line?
<ali110> i want to install a vertual machine on ubuntu to run windows xp on it , iknow there are VMware, xen qemu , which one works best and easy to use for a newbie ??
<Neuling> load them first jodde
<salamkenal> how to check the samba version in ubuntu???
<genii> dotjay:More info here for you www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_willis> ali110,  dont forget virtualbox, I use 'vmware-server' myself.
<genii> Megaqwerty: I would suspect DNS
<Megaqwerty> salamkenal: aptitude show samba | grep Version
<Dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 3262 kB, installed size 7992 kB
<jodde> How do I load them Neuling ?
<kailashamrit> Samba software suite is ... allowing you to serve files and printers to Windows, NT, OS/2 and DOS clients. and what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan?
<chinux> aliill0 install virtualbox
<Megaqwerty> genii: not my problem. it's Fear_lesS 's problem
<chinux> very good
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<chinux> for newbies
<ali110> dr_willis : but vmware is not free i want a free tool
<usr13> salamkenal: t-cache --installed showpkg samba
<ali110> chinux : thanks i will search for it
<Neuling> jodde click on servers and you see a website with a list of servers just press enter and they will get loaded
<chinux> download it from thje oficial website
<chinux> or
<Dr_willis> ali110,  vmware server is 'free' - you just go to their web site and give themn an email address and they give you a serial #.. its not GPL free.. but its $$$ Free
<chinux> from Automatix
<Megaqwerty> chinux: yeah. Download from the offical site
<Pici> !automatix | chinux
<ubotu> chinux: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Fear_lesS> Megaqwerty it are happenig only in this machine because I try in another computer and work good
<kailashamrit> what do i need to see folders of another ubuntu-desktop via lan? really samba?
<genii> ali110: you don't have to pay $ for vmware
<Fear_lesS> genii it are happenig only in this machine because I try in another computer and work good
<dgjones> kailashamrit, sounds like you might need to have a look at NFS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Neuling> Please can anybody help me it seems that ubuntu recognizes my soundcard but i get no sound what should i do i am using sis si7012 as soundcard
<chinux> ok
<chinux> thanx!!!
<varun> hi
<[nrx] > !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Fear_lesS> genii can you help me?
<jodde> Okay, aMule works now I guess.
<genii> Fear_lesS: It would seem to be it can only find google. If this machine is set for static IP, make sure entries have correct DNS servers. If set for dhcp from router/other computer make sure DNS server info is being sent fromt here
<jodde> I'm just getting the standard P2P errors now.
<jodde> Not connecting to hosts.
<genii> Fear_lesS: My lag right now is horrible. Please have patience for my replies
<Megaqwerty> Fear_lesS: try adding "nameserver 208.67.222.222" to /etc/resolv.conf
<Neuling> jodde you need to forward ports
<jodde> Neuling, my ports are all open on my router end.
<tim167> anyone know an authentic looking version of pac-man i can run on ubuntu ?
<kailashamrit> dgjones: thanx. is there a graphical menu as i am not fit the terminal commands....?
<Fear_lesS> genii i'm using a dlik 524 to route my connections but all computers here are working good with windows
<jodde> tim167,  it's in the repository.
<darkdrag0n> i need to find out if it is possible to manually set irq's in Feisty
<Neuling> jodde put client tcp port on 4661
<genii> Fear_lesS: The windows computers may be using PPPOE software from ISP
<buddha> i got a sound problem it says  Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio not sound blaster live
<kaje> can someone recommend a good fax utility for ubuntu?
<anthony> kaje: gfax is one option
<buddha> yea
<genii> kaje: Hylafax
<kaje> thanks!
<buddha> when i type lspci
<dgjones> kailashamrit, i've not seen a graphical menu for setting up nfs, i only used the terminal commands
<Fear_lesS> genii no i'm using virtua here it not use pppoe
<Neuling> ande forward ports on your router to 4661
<tim167> jodde: ah cool :)
<genii> Fear_lesS: So DHCP from Dlink to LA?N
<jodde> Ughh.  Why the hell am I still firewalled?
<kailashamrit> dgjones, ok i will try my best
<Fear_lesS> yes
<Neuling> yes jodde could be
<LMZ> hello to all!
<darkdrag0n> firewalled in what?
<jodde> I don't know.\
<jodde> aMule.
<dgjones> kailashamrit, good luck, it is fairly easy, I was lucky in that I've got machines with fixed ip addresses which seemed the easiest way of doing the sharing
<jodde> Says I'm behind a firewall.
<jodde> But this computer is DMZ.
<Fear_lesS> genii yes I think
<kailashamrit> dgjones, be4 i was told samba is the tool. is this useful?
<jodde> I shouldn't need to forward any ports.
<jodde> And in Firestarter, I can't add rules.
<Neuling> jodde change it on firestarter
<Neuling> jodde sure you an
<Neuling> can
<genii> Fear_lesS: I would recommend to get into DLink admin pages, check DHCP server settings for lan. Also there may be a place there to set DNS servers for the router (which get passed to dhcp clients)
<LMZ> help me plz, how i can view what package is owner of some binary
<buddha> were can i got for hellp with a ubuntu sound problem
<darkdrag0n> i had that problem with Frostwire, i fixed it by setting the outgoing port manually and forwarding that specific port to my computer via the router
<Pici> LMZ: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<dgjones> kailashamrit, i did use samba when i was sharing with windows machines, but having changed over to purely linux systems, I found that nfs did everything i needed
<jodde> I can't.
<Fear_lesS> [genii] : yes dlink is my dhcp server
<jodde> The entire policy menu is greyed out.
<Neuling> darkdrag0n work like that on amule too
<erstazi> What is the proper way do delete/remove a network bridge?
<Dr_willis> the sshfs is a handy tool for transfering files also.  and the samba-fuse tools :0
<kailashamrit> dgjones:  ok thanx for help
<jodde> Alright..
<Megaqwerty> Can anyone here help me with ps? I'm using ps c -u `whoami` but it truncates the application names.
<jodde> How do I get root privelages?
<kmaynard> Megaqwerty, man ps
<Megaqwerty> jodde: sudo
<hinogi> sudo
<Dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Megaqwerty> kmaynard: so you don't know either then?
<kmaynard> Megaqwerty, no, but man does
<LMZ> <Pici>, thanks, some times you know that some command exists, but don't know exactly name =))
<Megaqwerty> kmaynard: possibly...I've been looking through the page for quite some time now
<Neuling> Please can anybody help me it seems that ubuntu recognizes my soundcard but i get no sound what should i do i am using sis si7012 as soundcard
<Megaqwerty> kmaynard: figured someone might know off the top of their head
<Megaqwerty> kmaynard: save me more man reading
<usr13>  Previous question about showing package version number:  apt-cache --installed show [packagename-here]  |grep "Version"
<LjL> usr13: also  apt-cache policy [packagename]   is perhaps a speedier alternative
<Megaqwerty> usr13: shorter version of that is aptitude show [packagename]  | grep Version
<usr13> Tnx
<darkdrag0n> anyone got an idea on how to manually set IRQ in Feisty?
<darkdrag0n> or any other distro...for that matter
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone running feisty on a t60p
<darkdrag0n> Neuling, is it a fresh install?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm still havin problems with the bluetooth mouse
<Neuling> darkdrag0n yes
<jodde> Who, Neuling?
<jodde> brb
<darkdrag0n> what is the soundcard?
<Neuling> sis si7012
<Neuling> soundcard was working on windows
<Neuling> alsamixer is ok
<maike> hi, anyone achieved to have dual head, using two pci-e cards, one an ati and the other an nvidia?
<flaco> hi all... this is not a ubuntu question.. but... how can I get the IP's of the computers in a lan ?
<darkdrag0n> are your sound modules loaded in lsmod?
<Neuling> darkdrag0n i am new on ubuntu how does that work
<darkdrag0n> flaco, ifconfig
<Megaqwerty> flaco: I have a script
<usr13> LjL: apt-cache policy  is good.  Thanks.
<Megaqwerty> flaco: hold on...I'll pastebin it
<Dr_willis> wowsers the ps man page.. is quite in depth.. :)
<Ax3> Im trying to unmount a partition that belongs to my Windows XP recovery through the gnome gui (right click -> unmount), and I get the error "umount: /media/sda2 mount disagrees with fstab"
<darkdrag0n> in terminal, type lsmod, that check for anything snd_, Neuling
<flaco> Megaqwert: thks
<OntzA> hi
<jodde> Okay, still says I'm firewalled.
<Neuling> ok thnx
<darkdrag0n> np
<flaco> darkdrag0n: I mean.. the whole LAN network
<brobostigon> ntop
<darkdrag0n> sorry flaco, i misunderstood
<flaco> darkdrag0n: ;)
<usr13> jodde: What says your firewalled?
<OntzA> there's something bothering me with Ubuntu, why doesn't Krusader open rar files with krarc?
<usr13> jodde: Did you run dcptump and see if the kernel is dropping packets?
<Neuling> yes darkdrag0n i see more snd there
<Megaqwerty> flaco: http://megaqwerty.pastebin.ca/721903
<jodde> aMule says I'm firewalled.
<DudsxD> [genii] : I'm Fear_lesS I checked My Router and my dhcp server are ok
<OntzA> it's weird because I have rar installed but Krusader always opens the File Roller
<Megaqwerty> flaco: edit the script based on the network type you're trying to scan. I never took the time to make it friendly to others as it was just for me...if you give me a couple mins I can make it more user friendly if you want...
<usr13> jodde: More than likely, it is your ISP (that is doing the firewalling).
<darkdrag0n> Neuling, is anything muted in the mixer?
<jodde> My ISP can firewall?
<flaco> Megaqwert: thks a lot :)
<Poundo> is there an official Debian package for PHP 5 yet?
<ezzieyguywuf> what is the difference between Gnome and KDE
<Neuling> no put everything at the maximum
<darkdrag0n> your modem could have a built in Firewall, as can your router, jodde
<usr13> jodde: Yes, they sure can and they sure do.  THey can if the want to.
<Megaqwerty> flaco: you're welcome. Is it good as is or do you want me to "upgrade" it?
<kmaynard> ezzieyguywuf, seriously?
<ezzieyguywuf> hey i'm new
<Vegar> Poundo: Yes
<jodde> My router does have built in firewall, but I changed my router settings to DMZ.
<ezzieyguywuf> i just installed linux last week
<ezzieyguywuf> :-)
<OntzA> anyone here uses Krusader?
<Vegar> Poundo: there has been for quite some time
<kmaynard> ezzieyguywuf, there are gigantic flame wars dedicated to just that
<jodde> Which is supposedly how to disable the firewall on one computer.
<ezzieyguywuf> oh
<darkdrag0n> do you hear startup sounds, Neuling?
<ezzieyguywuf> well i guess i'll rescind my question then, i wouldn't want to start anything
<Neuling> darkdrag0n no nothing
<ezzieyguywuf> lemme rephrase, any particular desktop recommended for a t60p running feisty?
<darkdrag0n> what is the output of "aplay -l" in terminal, Neuling?
<ezzieyguywuf> or any particular distributions for that matter (i heard linux mint was supposed to be good with the thinkpads....?)
<kmaynard> ezzieyguywuf, go to kde.org and gnome.org, have a look around. try some live cd's. that's a start
<flaco> Megaqwert: it crash in this line nmap -n -sP -oA output_file 192.168.0-100.0-255
<usr13> jodde: You should check to see if your ISP blocks p2p
<Megaqwerty> flaco: what's the error?
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<Poundo> Vegar: ok so apt-get should find it right?
<darkdrag0n> in my opinion, Gnome is the better desktop environment
<ezzieyguywuf> just to clarify thoughm i don't have to reinstall the whole os i'm just adding a diff front end right?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<darkdrag0n> KDE seemed to have alot of bugs
<Neuling> darkdrag0n the name of my soundcard
<Vegar> Poundo: I don't know about ubuntu, but it's in debian etch
<darkdrag0n> hold on Neuling, let me research briefly
<Neuling> ok thnx
<Poundo> Vegar: sorry whats a Debian etch... new here if you can't tell
<Megaqwerty> Poundo: another distribution of Linux
<Vegar> Poundo: it's the stable branch of debian
<Megaqwerty> Poundo: Debian is however what Ubuntu uses as its base
<Megaqwerty> flaco: What is the error you received?
<unimatrix9> take an look at distro-watch.com and be amazed how many there are...
<flaco> Megaqwert: :P I was missing the nmap, I installed and works perfect :)
<darkdrag0n> Neuling, go to the mixer again and disable/mute the IEC958
<unimatrix9> hehe
<Megaqwerty> flaco: ah, good
<Neuling> ok
<Megaqwerty> flaco: enjoy!
<flaco> Megaqwert: thks :)
<ezzieyguywuf> i think i may have dist-upgrad ed to Gutsy Gibbon, is this less stable than feisty?
<Neuling> how do i disable that
<Megaqwerty> flaco: you're welcome
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: yes. at the moment.
<jodde> Apparently, Rogers does "packet shaping" whatever that is.
<ezzieyguywuf> is there anyway to roll back to feisty
<Poundo> Well I am running Dapper now and it had php 4 on it. i have screwed php up I think and would like to uninstall what i have and reinstall php5 clean. Is that possible or do I have to dump everthing?
<Neuling> i mean i see no IEC958
<darkdrag0n> try alsamixer in terminal
<genii> Neuling: Research indicates SiS si7012 uses snd-intel8x0   or snd-intel8x0m driver
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: run this command to be sure if you're on feisty or Gutsy: lsb_release -a
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<darkdrag0n> scroll with arrows, use < or > to mute the IEC958
<ezzieyguywuf> unfortunately i'm not at my laptop right now but i will as soon as i get back
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: alright.
<salamkenal> how to remove wine in ubuntu 7.04???
<brobostigon> apt-get remove
<Megaqwerty> salamkenal: sudo aptitude remove wine
<ezzieyguywuf> and if i am in gutsy do i just have to grind it out till it stabilizes or what?
<Ax3> Im trying to unmount a partition that belongs to my Windows XP recovery through the gnome gui (right click -> unmount), and I get the error "umount: /media/sda2 mount disagrees with fstab"
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: unless you wanna reinstall, yeah
<OntzA> well I repaired it myself, thanks for reading me anyway :P adding x-rar-compressed protocol to krarc did the thing
<ezzieyguywuf> darn
<genii> ezzieyguywuf: Pretty much, yeah
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: as far as I know...
<ezzieyguywuf> ok thanks
<Neuling> genii snd-intel8x0
<OntzA> bye
<Megaqwerty> ezzieyguywuf: it's being released this month though. So it's really close to being considered "stable"
<ezzieyguywuf> actually, though, i was having a hard time setting up ATI then on my third install of "feisty" after a dist-upgrade (i think) i was able to install through GUI no problem
<ezzieyguywuf> so maybe i should just stick it out anyways
<ezzieyguywuf> cool
<Neuling> mot easier to buy a new sound card lol
<InvisibleEye> Hi, how can I install Ubuntu on a Software RAID 0? by SuSE, you can select manual partition table... But bij Ubuntu :( (Its Ubuntu 7.04)
<darkdrag0n> what ATI card were you having problems with, ezzieguywuf?
<ezzieyguywuf> its just that now i'm having some suspend to ram issues as well as bluetooth mouse issues
<darkdrag0n> still no sound, Neuling?
<whileimhere> Hi I was wondering what to try if my cd rom has issues mounting a cd or dvd?
<ezzieyguywuf> uhm, radeon v1600 (at least thats what fglrxinfo prints, though i think its a v2500 or thereabouts b/c its a t60p)
<Neuling> i mean i see no IEC958 darkdrag0n
<jodde> Yes, Neuling, but if you do that, make sure to disable the onboard card in your CMOS.
<Megaqwerty> whileimhere: clean the disc?
<Neuling> jodde how i do that
<InvisibleEye> In the BIOS
<whileimhere> It doesnt work well for any of my discs
<rabbitnightmare> ok can anyone tell me if the next version of ubuntu will contain ndiswrapper?
<darkdrag0n> ok Neuling, researching more
<whileimhere> I upgraded to eft and it just went bad
<Neuling> i have to hange things in my BIOS?
<Neuling> i have to change things in my BIOS?
<darkdrag0n> no Neuling
<Neuling> ok
<rabbitnightmare> and is it possible to get gnome 2.20 from apt-get?
<S4nt4> Hello, does anyone can help: I cant record my microphone with the sound recorder...
<Poundo> no takers on the uninstall what i have and reinstall php5 clean. Is that possible or do I have to dump everthing question eh! :-D
<usr13> rabbitnightmare: I don't think any distro actually "contain's" ndiswrapper.  You install it as/if needed.
<rabbitnightmare> pclos has it
<Megaqwerty> Poundo: No idea what your question is there...sorry
<rabbitnightmare> jus wondering if ubuntu would start having it
<rabbitnightmare> i jus dont like pclos
<rabbitnightmare> and i like ubuntu
<volantares> howdy
<Neuling> darkdrag0n not better to buy a new sound card?
<genii> Neuling: Is there an entry in /etc/modprobe.conf for the snd-intel8x0 ?
<rabbitnightmare> ok ty
<darkdrag0n> in my experience with Linux.....virtually everything works if you have the time/patience for it
<Neuling> wait genii i will check it
<ezzieyguywuf> so i was reading up on linux mint and it says its based on ubuntu or something like that. does this mean if i want to run it i can run it under ubuntu or do i have to install it as a whole separate os?
<genii> darkdrag0n: This is true :) But a great many people are impatient
<rabbitnightmare> linux mint is a seperate os
<darkdrag0n> i'm not one of them...heh....luckily
<rabbitnightmare> try virtual box ose
<usr13> ezzieyguywuf: It is a whold separate OS
<darkdrag0n> i spent all morning looking for a fix for an APIC error
<Poundo> Megaqwerty: what i ment was is there a way to uninstall php 5.4-1 and reinstall 5.2 I think I have a problem with versions of certain files and want to start clean. But with out stomping on apache etc. Sorry!
<Dr_willis> Linux Mint is nice. it seems to be diverting more and more from the standard ubuntu with every release/update however.
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks
<kyja> it would be a good idea if ndswrapper was included for convenience. otherwise you have to cord lug to a network to get wireless to function. and depending on the chipset it might fail ! only increasing your frustration. if it was there to try first it would not be so anoying
<rabbitnightmare> i agree with kyja
<Megaqwerty> Poundo: I guess you could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com find php5.2 and install it using "sudo dpkg -i [debname] "
<rabbitnightmare> why isnt it?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone here experience problems with fiest+t60p+bluetooth mouse being recognized on boot?
<ubeginnertu> Hi. I have a HP PSC 1510 printer. I need to get it working with Ubuntu. Any support?
<brobostigon> hpijs
<zeroflag> JIRA wants me to set the "JAVA_HOME variable to where [I]  installed Java." I have installed the sun-java6 package, to where should I set the variable?
<jrib> kyja: it is on the cd afaik
<ezzieyguywuf> i know the wireless radio is on b/c the light is on and when i hidd --connect [my address]  it says operation in progress (or something like that)
<jason__> what is the command to dpkg --configure that
<Dr_willis> ubeginnertu,  you proberly need to install the hpijs package.
<Xbehave> what are the downsides to using lvm, slight decrease in performance? chance of the whole volume going on a crash?
<Frederik> Hi everyone!  Does anyone know why I can find my netgear wireless card in the hardware management but cant find it in the network configuration?
<Dr_willis> or was it hpojs
<rabbitnightmare> how do i install it from the cd
<rabbitnightmare> ???
<ezzieyguywuf> i actually have to fn+f5 the bluetooth radio off to kill that and then re hidd --connect it
<jason__> it say i have to reconfig the dpkg
<jrib> !wifi > rabbitnightmare (read the private message from ubotu)
<rabbitnightmare> gawd the ubuntu community rocks they have bots to help you
<darkdrag0n> Frederick, are you in Feisty?
<ezzieyguywuf> haha thats cool i didn't know that
<Frederik> well, where can I check that?
<rabbitnightmare> the community has chosen the distro for me
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone have any feedback on my bluetooth issue?
<amadeux> Which of the billions of vnc servers in the feisty repo should I install? I want to connect with a windows machine to a running gnome session
<rabbitnightmare> im reccomending it to all of my friends
<ubeginnertu> Ok Dr_willis It detected it automatically. Maybe was just a bit slow this morning :o) Thanks!
<Davy_Jones> how can i reset all the compiz-fusion settings for my account
<darkdrag0n> either way, i believe Netgear uses the Atheros drivers
<genii> Neuling: Perhaps try what is suggested in posting #5 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283610
<Neuling> ok
<Megaqwerty> rabbitnightmare:  :)
<Megaqwerty> amadeux: I'd use Ubuntu's built-in VNC server
<Frederik> atheros drivers, hmmn, but it looks like the system has already found the card
<ezzieyguywuf> davy_jones: i believe there is a compiz chatroom that might be able to help you better
<Megaqwerty> amadeux: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<rabbitnightmare> it is so much nicer than pclinuxos they are top on distro watch but because the community goes to the site daily and clicks the link
<rabbitnightmare> and has bots designed to do so
<rabbitnightmare> i shudda went with ubuntu first
<kst> is ubuntu limiting/closing ports by default? somehow my bittorrent wont ever seed, how do i set port forwarding in ubuntu?
<kyja> good point. but I am not sure if it is easy to get. you cant apt-get it or use the repository do to lack of networking if your not near wired network at the moment. so you have to file browse for it. witch is not a big deal for the novice getting realy use to ubuntu but this is a "new to linux os" . of course I have been cursed with bcm43xx chipset so I went through a nightmare. once I was done I created my own "get ubuntu goodied up" pen
<kyja> drive.
<jshriver> greetings how do you setup a network printer under Ubuntu? I tried "add printer" gave it the ip, choose socket, and gave it the printer I have.
<jshriver> still doesnt print
<Xbehave> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<darkdrag0n> Frederick, do you have internet with the Netgear card?
<amadeux> Megaqwerty: cool, didn't know about that one
<Ax3> doesn't ubuntu's default vnc software leave an open, unsecured session running?
<jason__> help plz how do i manually do a dpkg configure
<kst> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<Poundo> Megaqwerty: Thanks for the help more study required on my end.
<rabbitnightmare> ok formatting and switching to ubuntu
<rabbitnightmare> be back in a few
<kst> !firewall
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: it's only unsecured if you don't give it a password
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Frederik> by internet do you mean if im sure I have a working internet connection?
<S4nt4> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkdrag0n> yes, Frederick
<S4nt4> !record mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about record mic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ax3> Megaqwerty, does the session run independent of the current desktop session?
<Megaqwerty> Poundo: you're welcome
<Frederik> okay, yes, I have a perfecly working connection which my imac is running wirelessly on
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: I don't believe so
<Ax3> :\
<Ax3> where is this vnc server anywhere
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: but it's designed that way on purpose
<Ax3> im looking on the menu...
<Ax3> don't see it
<darkdrag0n> my netgear wireless card shows as using the Atheros driver
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<amadeux> Ax3: read above...
<darkdrag0n> it is a WG311T
<Frederik> okay, mine is a WG511
<me> emacs22-gtk and 100% cpu usage?... anyone?
<Frederik> but how would I get those drivers
<darkdrag0n> if you have a working internet connection under Ubuntu, chances are you are already using the drivers
<Ax3> I remember when I used to use fedora core, I was able to initiate vncserver sessions remotely, then login over the network, is this possible under ubuntu?
<trogdor> anyone know of a nice light weight display manager? I'm using blackbox and I thought gdm was a bit bulky
<jshriver> How do you relay email from one server to another?
<Ax3> this 'remote desktop' doesn't look like what im looking for, because it'll take over my current session
<jshriver> not full email but local mail on a network
<darkdrag0n> they are in the linux-restricted-modules
<jshriver> or have a howto/documentation
<Frederik> okay, well, the lan card with wire is working fine, im using ubuntu right now
<Riderxsjado23> I'm new user i would like register in this channel how I may it
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: then use vnc4server
<_gpg_> hello
<Megaqwerty> Ax3: it's in the repos
<Ax3> Megaqwerty, ok thanks, i'll google it :)
<Pici> !register | Riderxsjado23
<ubotu> Riderxsjado23: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<_gpg_> i'm looking for a screencast application please, any one have an idea ?
<Riderxsjado23> yes
<darkdrag0n> in networking, under Gnome, your card will show as "Wireless Connection"
<jodde> Crap, he left.
<vice> hi all, sorry for being little bit offtopic, but i need some help. i'm configuring network of 15 computers  - all ubuntu, so it's not that offtopic - but i need to buy a good adsl router to connect all this to internet. what i need is: at least 4 network ports, at least one gigabit network port, preferably build-in wifi router. could you suggest something stable, configurable and not very expensive?
<jodde> Anyone else experienced with aMule?
<me> I can't seem to find any bugs for emacs in launchpad
<tripte1> is there anyone who knows how to get mod_python and Kid templates to work?
<pike__> jodde: ?
<jodde> Huh?
<jodde> Uhmm yes?
<Frederik> okay, but only the Ethernet and modem connections show up there
<Frederik> does it matter which version of ubuntu I have?
<bottiger> how to allow more than one user to sudo? do you just add them to the admin group? will that give them full root-access?
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone here having temp management problems on a t60p in feisty?
<darkdrag0n> under System > Administration > System Monitor, click on System to find out what version you are using, Frederik
<zeroflag> where can I find the JDK root directory?
<zerwas> does somebody know if the file .hidden also works for konqueror?
<Frederik> i am using 6.06 dapper drake
<daubers> Hey all, I've just upgraded to the gutsy beta and can't figure out how to enable the desktop effects
<daubers> any hints?
<Pici> daubers: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<ezzieyguywuf> install compiz
<darkdrag0n> then yes, it makes a difference, my knowledge is consistent with Edgy and FIesty only.....unfortunately
<Daylighter> is there a gutsy development channel?
<ezzieyguywuf> or download them via synaptic. for some reason they're not there
<Daylighter> I upgraded recently and am unable to start X no matter what I do
<daubers> okies
<Frederik> okay, and feisty is the newest one? 7.x
<Pici> Daylighter: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<dgjones> !gutsy | Daylighter
<ubotu> Daylighter: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Daylighter> thank you pici
<darkdrag0n> do you have an ATI card, Daylighter?
<tushyd> I got a new Compal IFL90 but can't seem to get my microphone to work... I've messed with alsa-mixer and everything
<Daylighter> no I have an NVIDIA card
<Daylighter> X starts and goes to this screen that asks me to choose my monitor resolution, then when I click Okay it blinks a few more times and goes back to the same screen
<graelb>  If anyone is alive... I just installed xubuntu to a flash drive, and am booting persistant from that drive... live
<darkdrag0n> i read a few bug reports on both ATI and NVidia dealing with xorg not starting in Gutsy
<kotau> does anyone know why xmms takes up so damn much memory after playing a stream for a few hours?
<antonino> Jeremy-: c sei?
<graelb>  if that makes sense
<graelb>  i'm trying to change the fstab to mount my ntfs drive so i can access it with write privelages... and i can't get it to keep the new fstab...
<Daylighter> I have had gutsy for a while and this is the only update that's truly broken anything
<graelb> I imagine ubuntu writes the fstab on boot, but is there  a way to change it so i can either run a script before fstab is executed, or set the fstab before boot?
<darkdrag0n> graelb, install ntfs-3g
<genii> vice: Linksys wrt330n is nice
<eck> graelb: you probably need to change it in the initrd
<ddonky> anyone else having trouble logging in to 'gizmo project' today?
<ubeginnertu> @fonts
<ubeginnertu> Hm.
<eck> (that's just a guess though)
<Frederik> darkdrag0n: can I upgrade to 7.0 from 6.06?
<ubeginnertu> How can I install Windows fonts on Ubuntu.. Lost the link I was given yesterday by Ompaul.
<graelb> Will ntfs - 3g work for live persistant on a usb?
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: gksudo update-manager -c -d
<graelb> Where's initrd eck?
<darkdrag0n> certainly, Frederik, though in my experience it's better to download the Fiesty iso and do a fresh install
<Megaqwerty> ubeginnertu: sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<ubeginnertu> How can I install Windows fonts on Ubuntu.. Lost the link I was given yesterday by Ompaul.
<ubeginnertu> ok
<ubeginnertu> Thanks Megaqwerty
<ubeginnertu> Woops.. didnt mean to say that again.
<Megaqwerty> ubeginnertu: you're welcome
<darkdrag0n> graelb, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Frederik> okay, so Megaqwerty, what does that do?
<graelb> 7.04 i believe
<darkdrag0n> graelb, have you installed ntfs-3g?
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: it invokes the update manager, and tells it to look for the latest distribution upgrade
<graelb> nope! i'll do it real quick though
<jodde> Well, see you guys later.
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: a GUI will let you upgrade
<jodde> Thanks foy your help.
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: you will have to upgrade step by step though
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: To 6.10, then to 7.04
<godzirra> Is ubuntu.beryl-project.org down again? :/
<ubeginnertu> I want to install NVU but when I type it in to Synaptic no results come up.
<LjL> !nvu | ubeginnertu
<ubotu> ubeginnertu: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<darkdrag0n> you have to install ntfs-3g, then open it via Applications > System Tools, and check the box that reads "Enable write support for external device", then reboot and write support should be enabled
<Frederik> okay, I will try to do that. Thank you both Megaqwerty and Darkdrag0n!
<Megaqwerty> Frederik: you're welcome
<ubeginnertu> LjL, Look's confusing lol :/
<graelb> oh, well, if it's that easy
<graelb> lol
<graelb> hang on
<brianski> totally off-topic - am i the only one who can't access youtube.com?
<LjL> ubeginnertu: uh?
<Xbehave> can lvm resise crypto partitions?
<darkdrag0n> do you have a flash player installed, brianski?
<graelb> i don't think ntfs-3g is in aptitude, so i'll need to compile it?
<kaspar> hi
<Cyber_Stalker> !forums
<kaspar> im borat
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<darkdrag0n> no graelb, hold on and i'll find the repository for you
<brianski> darkdrag0n: yeah, like i said - totally off-topic. neither ffox nor opera nor wget can pull the index page for youtube
<Xbehave> graelb:  it is
<sm> good morning! how do I change my default locale on ubuntu feisty ? system -> administration -> language support has no effect
<Dr_willis> aptitude is the same as the  packages, same as apt.. its in there
<Megaqwerty> graelb: there are ubuntu packages avaliable...look on youtube
<LjL> brianski: no, it appears to be down, but yes, you're offtopic, better join #ubuntu-offtopic for that sort of questions
<Dr_willis> !info ntfs-3g
<Megaqwerty> graelb: I mean google
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<darkdrag0n> i installed it via synaptec
<brianski> LjL: wow - that's big. anyway thanks, sorry for the noise all
<Megaqwerty> graelb: the youtube comment above screwed up my typing :-P
<graelb> lol
<Xbehave> can lvm resise crypto partitions?
<graelb> is 7.04 dapper?
<graelb> or feisty?
<Megaqwerty> graelb: Fesity
<graelb> Thought so
<darkdrag0n> 7.04 is Feisty
<Megaqwerty> graelb: 6.06 is dapper
* graelb nods
<Scunizi> Is there a way to fix my gigabit NIC to 100mbs?
<darkdrag0n> Dapper didn't like my pc
<eck> Scunizi: try using ethtool
* graelb read ethtool as ethenol
<darkdrag0n> i came here to ask a question....and i began answering every question that i had knowledge about
<Scunizi> eck, is that a seperate prog. in synaptic? or a default prog.?
<Gast333> hallo, weiss jemand von euch eine Lsung? Ich kann Kubuntu nicht installieren. Es wird von DVD gebootet und zum 1. Auswahlbildschirm komme ich noch. Aber wenn ich auf installieren klicke, dann wird der Kernel geladen und danach hab ich nur noch nen schwarzen Bildschirm
<ubeginnertu> Um.. I go into terminal and to make myself route type "su" and it asks for a password and I type my root password and says Authentication failed.
<ubeginnertu> Is this how to get into root?
<eck> Scunizi: i'm not sure, but i've got it installed so it's probably part of the base package set
<preaction> !root | ubeginnertu
<ubotu> ubeginnertu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eck> ubeginnertu: try "sudo -i"
<darkdrag0n> ubegginnertu, in order to use su, you will need to type in terminal, passwd root
<DoYouKnow> hi, is there any way to get youtube videos playing in 64-bit ubuntu feisty?
<LjL> darkdrag0n, please don't advise that
<DoYouKnow> will gnash do it?
<Scunizi> eck, thanks .. actually commandline startup is ethtool.. commandline only? or is there a gui available?
<darkdrag0n> ok then
<eck> Scunizi: afaik it is command line only
<Cyber_Stalker> hi... could some one help me setup intelliJ idea?
<darkdrag0n> is that bad advice, LjL?
<Scunizi> eck, k.. thanks!
<Journeyman> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Cyber_Stalker> getting a crash on run and im assuming its due to "IDEA_JDK=$JAVA_HOME"
<Cleaver> Hello everyone. I seem to have a driver problem on my lappy when trying to install ubuntu 6.06
<graelb> yeah, ntfs-3g doesn't show up in synaptic, let me note that i'm using xubuntu, but it should still be there, right?
<Journeyman> it is suppost to release this month isn't it?
<eck> Scunizi: i think you just need something like "ethool -s eth0 speed 100" though (look at the man pagE)
<ubeginnertu> eck, To open /etc/apt/sources.list as root the command I use is what?
<LjL> darkdrag0n: yes. ubuntu is intended to be used with sudo, not with a root account. it's locked by default, and it's meant to stay that way. if one wants to login to a root account, "sudo -i" will do that fine.
<Cleaver> And I have no idea how to fix it :D
<Scunizi> eck, looking a man now.. I appriciate it.
<eck> ubeginnertu: sudo your-favorite-editor-here /etc/apt/sources.list
<esteth> How do i remove applications from my list of apps that load at startup from a CLI?
<darkdrag0n> thank you, LjL, i wasn't aware of that
<Journeyman> if I install gusty beta, will the update be pretty seamless from beta to release?
<darkdrag0n> explains why i had problems logging in as root though
<ubeginnertu> ok thanks eck
<darkdrag0n> heh
<LjL> Journeyman: probably not.
<esteth> How do i change the "start this stuff at startup" list from a terminal?
<eck> esteth: there are a couple of tools, i like rcconf
<ubeginnertu> LjL, I added that line to sources.list and opened synaptic and searched for "kompozer" still no luck,
<LjL> ubeginnertu: you need to type  sudo apt-get update  (or do the equivalent operation in Synaptic) after adding a repository,.
<esteth> eck: I ran that, but i don't see compiz-fusion on that list, which i have in my list in the "sessions" applet in GNOME
<graelb> whats the command for apt-get to update sources?
<darkdrag0n> reload in synaptic
<LjL> graelb: sudo apt-get update
<darkdrag0n> apt-get update in terminal
<Scunizi> eck, am I right in thinking that if my Lan network & router are 100 that by reducing my one and only gigbit nic to 100 I should be able to help eliminate "data crashing" causing a slowdown of the internet connection?
<graelb> yeah, that didn't make ntfs-3g appear... hehe darm
<graelb> darn
<darkdrag0n> hold on graelb, i'll find out where i got it
<ubeginnertu> LjL, I used the command you gave in terminal, re-started synaptic and still get "There is no matching application available."
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > graelb    (graelb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<graelb> Thanks darkdrag0n. i appreciate your help =)_
<LjL> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<LjL> graelb: it's in Universe. enable Universe.
<darkdrag0n> yes...that's where i got it from
<darkdrag0n> the Universe repository
* graelb blinks
<graelb> how do i enable Universe?
<LjL> !universe > graelb    (graelb, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darkdrag0n> in synaptic, go to Settings, Repositories
<usr13> !universe > usr13
<ubeginnertu> LjL, Any ideas?
<Curs0r> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<LjL> ubeginnertu: what exactly did you add to your sources.list?
<will__> whats the gutsy testing channel name?
<eck> esteth: that's because compiz fusion is run at login, not at bootup
<LjL> will__: #ubuntu+1
<will__> LjL: cheers
<eck> Scunizi: your nic should autonegotitate with the rest of the network
<ubeginnertu> LjL, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu feisty universe
<LjL> ubeginnertu: seems correct to me, try just doing  sudo apt-get install kompozer 
<vice> genii thanks. this is not ADSL router, but maybe i will buy two devices instead of one
<ubeginnertu> LjL- Just did that. Terminal works fine, thanks!
<S4nt4> Does anybody have wake on lan working on feisty ?
<jason__> after installing gusty i got an error
<graelb> sweet. found it
<Scunizi> eck, it does, and is currently set that way, but I understand that it may autonegotiate with each send and receive.  If it always starts at 1000 then negotiates down to 100, that takes time..each time.  And although the time increment is small it can add up.
<graelb> thank you guys =)
<eck> Scunizi: although i believe ifconfig will tell you what speed the device is actually using
<jason__> so i done a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dgjones> !gutsy | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<graelb> awesome.
<jason__> then this came up update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-12-generic
<esteth> eck: So how do i change things that run on logon?
<darkdrag0n> remember to enable write support via Applications > System Tools > NTFS Configuration Tool
<graelb> Only other question i had, was how to run a script to change xorg.conf before it gets executed
<eck> esteth: you want to do it non-graphically? it's a gconf setting
<graelb> anyone know that one?
<ubeginnertu> LjL- How to remove a package via Terminal?
<eck> esteth: they're just a bunch of xml files
<LjL> ubeginnertu: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<ubeginnertu> k
<darkdrag0n> no idea on that, graelb
<graelb> bummer hehe
<eck> Scunizi: i don't think that's how ethernet works, but i admit i'm not sure
<darkdrag0n> why not just edit the xorg.conf to suit your needs?
<thesaint4444> hi guys - anyone know what to do if you need to upgrade a package that is out of date in the sources when you do apt-get upgrade package_name... ?
<esteth> eck: Right, so where would i find the xml files? I just get a white screen and stuff when i start up into x :S
<graelb> I do, but everytime i reboot it defaults back to whatever it was
<eck> Scunizi: but ethernet is supposed to be a broadcast protocol so it would make sense to only negotitate the speed once per every time a new device connects
<graelb> so i have a copy of it how i want it, and s cript to fix it, but i have to run the script, and reboot x to get it to work right
<eck> esteth: ~/.gconf
<esteth> eck: thanks
<Scunizi> eck, except if the network (lan) was really busy it might do an "on the fly" negotiation
<eck> esteth: if you backup/remove ~/.gconf ~/.local and ~/.gnome* you should pretty much be able to login with a completely default gnome session
<wahehet> HAI
<Electrosys> How can I get the syntax highlighting on in the vim that comes with fiesty. When I try :syntax on it says that the command is not available in this verson. so I tried sudo apt-get upgrade vim and that didn't do anything. Can anyone help?
<darkdrag0n> i never had a problem with that, graelb, mine always stayed how i edited it
<darkdrag0n> are you sure you are editing and saving the xorg.conf as xorg.conf?
<bruenig> Electrosys, vim-full
<spiderpig> .. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bruenig> Electrosys, even vim-full was packaged by a down syndrome patient so don't be surprised if that is crippled as well
<usr13> Electrosys: Not sure what "syntax highlighting" is
<graelb> even on the live version?
<Scunizi> eck, interesting article on speeding up tcp/ip connections.. http://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/linux-netperf.txt
<thesaint4444> how do i make apt-get install the latest source for a package? the default is really old .... ?
<graelb> yeah, i'm sure, because when i reboot X after changing it, it works how i want it to =P
<Pici> !nickspam > _ricardo (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<darkdrag0n> odd
<graelb> all i need to do is add one line to xorg.conf to stop the verticle scoll on my mousepad
<bruenig> thesaint4444, you don't
<bruenig> thesaint4444, you get the source and you compile it yourself
<usr13> thesaint4444: What Ubuntu release are you using?
<thesaint4444> usr13: dapper...
<Electrosys> bruenig: thanks for the help..
<esteth> eck: Thanks. I just tried logging in to "failsafe GNOME" session, but even that gives the same result. a grey box in the top left corner that reveals itself to be an error message after some time, then a white screen where i can semi-interact with menu bars, allthough all the graphics are messed up.
<eck> Scunizi: yeah, i took a networking/sockets programming class about a year ago and learned all about that stuff, it's really pretty interesting
<usr13> thesaint4444: apt-get dist-upgrade
<softwork> yes
<graelb> anyway, i'll be right bakc, going to test ntfs -3g
<thesaint4444> bruenig: so how do you know when to use apt-get or get the source?
<Scunizi> eck, an actual education! :) wow!  I'm just a 47 yr old hack.. but I like this stuff.
<eck> esteth: have you looked at ~/.xsession-errors?
<thesaint4444> usr13: apt-get dist-upgrade  - wont that upgrade my distro?
<_ricardo> I have a laptop and It does not have serial port... But I need to try a software using serial... Is there anyway to create a virtual serial port ??
<esteth> eck: no, i'll take a look just now
<usr13> thesaint4444: Yes. Alternately;  You could change your sources.list
<kritzstapf> which programm should i use for playing realmedia? realplayer is veeery slow
<usr13> thesaint4444: and then change it back, but don't recommend that.
<bruenig> thesaint4444, when you want something that isn't six months old, you get the source
<bruenig> otherwise the repos are awesome
<Megaqwerty> usr13: if your sources.list isn't changed to the next version, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade won't upgrade you to the next version
<usr13> thesaint4444: Better off just to find the .deb version of the package and use dpkg  to install it.
<softwork> please, where i get pidgin.deb x64
<thesaint4444> usr13: ok, i installed courier and the package was 2 years old...
<Crozar> whats is the easiest ubuntu ?
<usr13> Megaqwerty: is correct.
<bottiger> How can I find out how many (and how big) harddrives my server has? Does this make you any wiser? http://pastebin.ca/721988
<unimatrix9> plain old ubuntu
<thesaint4444> usr: why is the deb version better?
<Megaqwerty> thesaint4444: it is easier to install and remove
<Crozar> whats the easiest ubuntu?
<bruenig> !repeat | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: I don't know what you mean by the easiest ubuntu?
<esteth> eck: Theres a few lines in there, but none of them look like errors :S. it seems like a graphics issue, since it only appeared after i attempted to run a game through wine in fullscreen over dual monitors which arn't the same size. Even when i change xorg.conf to use 'nv' instead of 'nvidia' though, the same problem occurs :S
<Crozar> who cant answer an easy question lo
<betrion> hello
<Supaplex> Crozar: what kind of unbiased answer do you expect?
<thesaint4444> * hmm...
<Crozar> i mean the easiest a good one for people who uses windows
<betrion> can somebody confirm me is it possible to boot ubuntu from iso using grub?
<nick4> Crozar I have tried them all but Edubuntu, and they all seemed the same easy to me.
<unimatrix9> bottiger : looks like you have two drives...
<eck> esteth: and you've restarted X?
<eck> esteth: you could also look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Crozar> Edubuntu has microsoft office?
<esteth> eck: many times. Not tried a reboot yet, but it doesn't seem like that will solve the problem
<nick4> I need a program to fetch my e-mails (via POP3) and store them as files 001.eml, 002.eml, and so on. In Thunderbird, I am forced to right click on each message and "Save as", which is frustrating. Does anyone know of such a program? It doesn't have to be command line
<bruenig> thesaint4444, you need to understand something about ubuntu, it is always older then death. The packages are never up to date. If you desire up to date packages without constant compilation of source files, you want to look for another distro. Or you can pray to lord linus torvalds that someone packages one and you find it on the internet but that is dangerous
<bottiger> unimatrix9: and can you se how big they are :)
<dvs01> i need to install the alsa drivers manually in order to get my ibm thinkpad t61 to work properly. should i remove the alsa packages before doing this?
<thesaint4444> * so if i am using dapper the source list for any installed apps is likely to be really old...
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: I think GNOME is really easy to use, but KDE (Kubuntu) feels a little more like windows
<eck> esteth: did you just log out or actually restart gdm?
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: this is just my personal opinion of course
<Crozar> ah so kubuntu is good for my friends
<betrion> excuse me,can somebody confirm me is it possible to boot ubuntu from iso using grub?
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: im using ubuntu and im ok with commands but for people like my friends =p
<esteth> eck: i did a ctrl-alt-backspace
<esteth> eck: how do i restart gdm?
<eck> betrion: i believe so
<unimatrix9> bottiger : better run on terminal df
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: and edubuntu is for education?
<eck> esteth: ok, that is fine
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: that's what it's aimed at
<thesaint4444> bruenig: ok, thanks, i didn't know that... so often people use the source and compile themselves?
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: means whats the diffrence lol?
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: it has microsoft office?
<bruenig> thesaint4444, no they just sit with old stuff or they switch
<Megaqwerty>  !edubuntu | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: or openoffice like the rest of us
<softwork> iam happy
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: it has OpenOffice, but the preinstalled apps are more geared towards schools
<graelb> hi there
<betrion> eck: are you aware how?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<graelb> ntfs-3g didn't work :-\
<freak124> my partitions are not visible on the live cd, what do I do now? I don't wont to lose them!
<eck> betrion: it just works -- grub supports iso9660 filesystems
<bruenig> thesaint4444, if you are able to regularly compile from source, you are also generally competent enough to use some of the better distros out there that provide up to date packages and so those people would tend to switch because ubuntu doesn't offer anything to them
<thesaint4444> bruenig: no disadvantages to using dpkg?
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: it also has something called thin-client functionality.
<esteth> eck: I just tried changing some stuff, and now i think i have to reboot. I'll be back in 5 or 10 minuites if it's not working
<betrion> eck: wanna give me a little hand?
<unimatrix9> bottiger : or run lshw , it gives an complete list of all your hardware
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: whats that? does it make the openoffice and all the school programs open faster? i mean very fast
<basti__> -de
<eck> betrion: are you trying to boot a cd, or an iso file?
<freak124> any reasons why my partitions would not be visible on the live cd?
<betrion> im not good with grub commands
* GNine recently switched ubuntu for Xubuntu
<betrion> just an 2gb iso file
<bottiger> unimatrix9: ah - thanks. didn't know about lshw
<trappist> bruenig: providing up to date packages doesn't equate to better.  you lose some stability doing that.  if you'd rather be bleeding edge than stable, that's great, but it's definitely not automatically better.
<usr13> thesaint4444: You can get the tarball and install from that, but if you want to keep the system "clean" install / use checkinstal.
<bruenig> trappist read the context of the discussion
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: no, it allows you to have one central server, and a ton of underpowered machines, and the underpowered machines run Ubuntu from the Main server. So they do none of the processing.
<eck> betrion: you need to dump it onto anohter partition, so you might as well extract it as ext3 or the file
<thesaint4444> bruenig: so what does ubuntu offer?
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: which helps because schools have budgets...
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: nice | hey but wats the best ubuntu ? for a ubuntu user
<bruenig> you don't loose stability, the only thing you have to fear is the occasional poor package, those with general competence can deal with it, those who can't are destroyed by it which is precisely why ubuntu is so cautious in consideration of its userbase
<usr13> thesaint4444: By "clean" I mean keep the package manager in control of all packages.
<betrion> eck: if you mean extracting the files from it to hard disk i did it
<graelb> So, ntfs-3g doesn't want to allow me to write to the ntfs drive... lol what's my next option?
<mnk> hi guys - can u tell me where the installer downloads the files pls?
<Megaqwerty>  !best | crozar
<ubotu> crozar: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> thesaint4444, those who aren't competent can use it successfully
<eck> betrion: ok, so now you just need to edit your menu.lst to have grub point at the right kernel and initrd... you should look at the isolinux.cfg (i think that's what it's called) and see what kernel options the cd was using
<mnk> that is, the install files to upgrade to gutsy
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: I personally use and love the regular Ubuntu (Gnome)
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: Xubuntu sounds Strong =)
<jsidhu2> can someone help me fix my system. I've messed it up trying to apt-get php 5.2.4 from dotdeb. I need someone to walk me thru to restore my system so that I have the basic LAMP server working..
<Crozar> ah
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: but others love KDE
<Megaqwerty> (kubuntu)
<betrion> eck: k lets see
<Crozar> KDE = kubuntu
<thesaint4444> bruenig: so what is a better distro?
<eck> Megaqwerty: they're heretics ;-)
<freak124> does someone have a clue why partitions could be invisible on the live cd?
<Megaqwerty> eck: haha
<GNine> "the problem is choice"
<TV-VCR> Hello
<TV-VCR> I'm having problems burning a disc image
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: and Xubuntu runs faster, so it's better for underpowered machines
<usr13> jsidhu2: Not sure what your problem is but you can try apt-get -f install
<TV-VCR> *of ubuntu
* GNine nods at bruenig 
<jsidhu2> http://pastebin.com/m38314526
<bruenig> thesaint4444, it is relative to your needs and abilities. If you are competent and need up to date stuff, you would go with another distro. If you are utterly incompetent, you would obviously choose ubuntu.
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: however, that speed comes at the price of losing some functionality that the larger GNOME and KDE desktops offer
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, hardly
<TV-VCR> InfraRecorder keeps saying there are no CD/DVD devices
<jsidhu2> usr13: -f gives the same results as the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m38314526
<eck> betrion: i need to go to class, but maybe this can help you http://eklitzke.org/howto/livehdd.xhtml
<TV-VCR> While I have two CD/DVD devices that both can burn discs
<thesaint4444> bruenig: what is wrong with using dpkg? - phew, i am new to this but certainly not utterly incompetent....
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: as you can see from the responses we're getting, everyone has different views on the subject
<unimatrix9> the better distro is the one you use that works for what you use it for and play's well with your hardware!
<TV-VCR> Help?!
<bruenig> Megaqwerty, in terms of built in functionaly, xfce has more than gnome and less than kde. But anything can be supplemented with other apps
<mnk> please can anyone tell me where the gutsy installer (upgrading from feisty) downloads the files?
<Crozar> Megaqwerty: if i get xubuntu can i get compiz in it
<Esteth> eck: Thanks for the help, a hard reset solved the problem
<TV-VCR> ?
<betrion> eck: thanks man apreciate it
<GNine> ubuntu is sort of the entry package to linux. i say if you like tinkering . you wont stay ubuntu forever.  but ubuntu IS still the base.
<freak124> Is there someone who knows why my partitions are invisible on the live cd
<mnk> any help will be appreciated
<thesaint4444> bruenig: what distro would you recommend ?
<trappist> Crozar: if you're looking to choose a distro, ask some users of various distros why they've chosen the one they use.  the ones that sound the most like you are probably using the best distro for you.
<TV-VCR> I need help
<Megaqwerty> Crozar: unknown...sorry. I haven't tried running it in xubuntu. bruenig would probably be able to tell you
<KOJV> Who wants me, a hard-core Windows user since 1993, migrate to Ubuntu?
<trappist> err
<TV-VCR> I really need help
<softwork> i have a problem, Build with Tcl support........ : no , i need?
<KOJV> Who wants to help me, a hard-core Windows user since 1993, migrate to Ubuntu?
<TV-VCR> It won't burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> TV-VCR: What is your question?
<trappist> thesaint4444: if you're looking to choose a distro, ask some users of various distros why they've chosen the one they use.  the ones that sound the most like you are probably using the best distro for you.
<TV-VCR> InfraRecorder won't burn an image
<MrPink> doesn someone know where I can change the text color in the search inside the application "Rhythmbox Music Player" ?
<Crozar> bruenig: is Xubuntu good ? i mean for a 2.4ghz laptop 32mb gfx and 256 ram
<TV-VCR> .iso of Ubuntu
<bruenig> Crozar, I am running beryl on xfce here, so compiz would work, but I don't know if ubuntu makes it really easy to do so
<softwork> i have a problem, Build with Tcl support........ : no , i need??
<Pici> TV-VCR: On Windows?
<TV-VCR> XP SP2
<unimatrix9> infrorecorder , thats windows, , dont have nero?
<Pici> TV-VCR: You need to ask that in ##windows then, sorry.
<Crozar> bruenig: so you downloaded and installed through fyda's guide in ubuntu-forums?
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i install the JDK?
<unimatrix9> or the likes?
<TV-VCR> ty
<trappist> Crozar: 256MB of ram is begging for an upgrade.  if I had that and wanted to use a *ubuntu, I'd go for xubuntu, which is lighter weight.
<CoasterMaster> Cyber_Stalker, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<usr13> What is InfraRecorder?
<Joe_CoT> question: using rsync or something similar, is there a way to mirror files as placeholder files, but not the contents? as in, sync over all the files and permissions, but have the files be 0 bytes?
<CoasterMaster> !info sun-java6-jdk | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> cyber_stalker: sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 9270 kB, installed size 31240 kB
<unimatrix9> TV-VCR use nero
<TV-VCR> It costs money
<Crozar> bruenig: in synaptic u dont see the same information or app's that ubuntu default sees?
<TV-VCR> Are there any other burners?
<unimatrix9> one moment
<usr13> TV-VCR: It sould be fairly easy, it is already an iso image, just burn it to CD
<jsidhu2> when i do  apt-get -f install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cgi, i get http://pastebin.com/d78cfdfb7    how do i fix this problem?
<ratpoison> TV-VCR other than what?
<Crozar> trappist: im on laptop Toshiba Satellite 1955 S801 (( year 2002 ))
<usr13> TV-VCR: What type of error do you get when you try.
<TV-VCR> The program keeps saying no recorders availible
<Cyber_Stalker> CoasterMaster: Need to get 9493kB of archives.
<Pici> !windows | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Cyber_Stalker> thats 9mb right?
<Crozar> trappist: guess what 17 i nch screen lol
<CoasterMaster> Cyber_Stalker, yeah, that's about 9 MB
<unimatrix9> http://cdburnerxp.se/
<usr13> TV-VCR: THen the application is not configured properly.
<unimatrix9> try this , or google for some other freeware program
<jsidhu2> imageburn is free
<hetauma> is there anything equivaletn to math type for openoffice?
<unimatrix9> TV-VCR program to try http://cdburnerxp.se/
<Crozar> i might upgrade card to FX 128 they say it supported and ram up to 1Gig =D
<j^2> hey all
<TV-VCR> Well what do I configure
<jsidhu2> http://www.imgburn.com/
<GNine> ha!  i got one gigabyte RAM and 2.0 processor.  Xubuntu "flies" on it
<DoYouKnow> ok, I have installed nspluginwrapper on ubuntu feisty 64-bit, I've ran it on libflashplayer.so, and I've copied the new libflashplayer.so and xpt to my mozilla-firefox plugins directory
<DoYouKnow> what now?
<Crozar> so i might be on ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> is there some place where I can configure plugins?
<unimatrix9> TV-VCR
<unimatrix9> http://www.imgburn.com/
<usr13> Probably not many of us here familiar with InfraRecorder.  We're just dumb 'ol linux users.
<CoasterMaster> hetauma, there's OpenOffice Math: http://www.openoffice.org/product/math.html
<Crozar> GNine: it flies but how much stress is it to use "? is it  same as ubuntu
<_Nessa_> Does being in another user account matter when installing a program?
<hetauma> CoasterMaster, ty
<GNine> technically speaking, yes
<neverblue2> _Nessa_, you can always change this afterwords (permissions, owner)
<GNine> it still uses some Gnome resources (read Gconf) but is no where near the system hog as Ubuntu
<usr13> TV-VCR: Might just try re-insalling "InfraRecorder".  Or, just tinker with the configuration.  (I'm afraid we are not gonna be much help.)
<TV-VCR> how do I use CDburner XP?
<MrPink> does someone know where I can change the text color of the search inside the application "Rhythmbox Music Player" ? It has been changed do to a theme I installed... but the background inside the app is light and so is my fontcolor now... can anyone help ?
<MrPink> I have the very same problem withint firefox, marked text is white and so is the background of the addressbar... can anyone help?
<TV-VCR> well just burn an image
<softwork> hi, good SSL library for pidgin
<softwork> ?
<usr13> TV-VCR: Yes.  If it has an option that says something like, "burn image to CD" - do that.
<softwork> please
<GNine> however, i couldnt "automatically" just upgrade to (Xubuntu) , you will still have Gnome .  manual uninstalling of Gnome resources must be performed and you must never get rid of Gconf and some data senstive (stuff) .  it is a little tricky to say the least
<TV-VCR> but i need to burn a CD image
<freak124> my partitions are visible in nautilus but not in the partition manager on the live cd, how is this possible?
<usr13> TV-VCR: You alreday have the image, Right? -  just burn it to the CD.
<TV-VCR> Just the .iso file? Or should I extract it first?
<usr13> TV-VCR: NO
<usr13> You do not have to extract
<TV-VCR> NOk
<TV-VCR> *ok
<usr13> TV-VCR: Just burn the .iso image to CD
<Crozar> is it good to install KDE on ubuntu?
<graelb> Hey, so i've installed ntfs-3g, but it doesn't want to work on my internal drive...
<graelb> well, it runs, but i can't write to it
<KalEl> hi... i want to upgrade to Ubuntu Gusty 7.10 Beta, but if I update do I need to reinstall Ubuntu to get the final release version or can I download incrementally?
<Crozar> why do u want to write on kde?
<Crozar> KalEl: you can update straight away
<Pici> !final | KalEl
<GNine> ironically i used Infrarecorder successfully on a windows machine
<ubotu> KalEl: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<KalEl> Thanks
<Crozar> KalEl: but carefull
<KalEl> Second question is to update, do I need to download a CD?
<Crozar> KalEl: if you have compiz already installed then dont update
<Crozar> KalEl: no its like a normal update
<TV-VCR> STUPID WRITER JUST RUINED MY DISK!!!
<KalEl> Thanks... I don't have compiz
<Crozar> KalEl: but takes about 20 - 40 minutes
<KalEl> Ok
<Pici> !gutsy | Crozar KalEl
<ubotu> Crozar KalEl: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<TV-VCR> I HATE THIS THING!!!
<usr13> TV-VCR: Well try again, Try different software or settings.
<TV-VCR> IT RUINED MY DISK
<KalEl> Thanks got it
<Crozar> add 1 more thiing on the msg of the day ( if u have compiz dont update )
<usr13> TV-VCR: That makes 2 of us!
<MrPink> heguru: You there by any chance ?
<Pici> TV-VCR: 1) No need for caps. 2) I've already suggested you ask ##windows for help burning, this is a linux support channel
<GNine> i ruined several disks b4 i was able to make a workable iso copy to cd-r
<scguy318> TV-VCR: on Windows, I suggest CDBurnerXP or ISO Recorder
<GNine> problem:  human error
<scguy318> TV-VCR: the Psychocats guide on ISos should be helpful too
<usr13> TV-VCR: "If at first you you don't succeed, try, try again."
<usr13> scguy318: Nero works pretty well.
<scguy318> usr13: but you have to pay for it ;)
<GNine> f*** nero
<GNine> infrarecorder will work just fine.
<usr13>  http://www.nero7.org/?gclid=CJS6ooSp7o4CFRqWGgodATV3EA
<GNine> you just have to firgure out why its not (for you).. on the other hand , the easy out IS to pick one program that'll work.
<GNine> (i like tinkering tho)
<usr13> It says " Free Software to download "
<TV-VCR> I have message "You have added an ISO-file to the compilation. Do you want to burn a disk from this ISO-file?"
<TV-VCR> Is this correct?
<usr13> TV-VCR: Yes, that sounds correct.
<KalEl> Oh the moment I opened update-manager it prompted me to upgrade :)
<administrador> hello
<TV-VCR> you sure? I don't want anothre ruin disk
<administrador> I have a question
<usr13> TV-VCR: No, I am not sure.
<usr13> :)
<TV-VCR> :(
<Ax3> hey guys, i've been playing with vnc over ssh for about an hour now, and I can't seem to get my Windows XP machine to connect to a vnc session. any pointers?
<usr13> But I"m pretty sure.
<GNine> all you need is in your "Actions" menu (on infrarecorder)
<GNine> one option.. and select you iso.
<hetauma> I'm trying to edit an equation on a .doc written in M$office with open office and I get "Error activating object. General OLE error" any ideas ?
<eggman> I am using eclipse in UBUNTU
<usr13> GIve me your address and I'll send you 30cents if it ruins another disk.
<eggman> but i would like to install  a C plugin, how to do it?
<TV-VCR> should I use  Disc at Once or Session at Once
* GNine shakes head
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: What do you want to do? Burn an ISO image to a CD?
<TV-VCR> yes
<TV-VCR> Ubuntu
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Which software are you using to do this?
<TV-VCR> CDBurnerXP
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: So, you are in Windoze?
<GNine> the program is self explanatory , any simpler than that would be mind control.
<TV-VCR> XP SP2
<TV-VCR> pro
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Do you have Nero?
<TV-VCR> no
* GNine looks again at his 35nm silicon baggy. no tuna sandwich.  
<usr13> GNine: Yes, TV-VCR  is a ms windows user that is trying to break out of his shell!
<TV-VCR> :)
<usr13> We must help him!
<GNine> hmm.. still..  you are dealing with a puter .. not a .. VCR. (which is technially still a computer)
<GNine> my final word. deal wItH iT
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Select "Disc at once"
<TV-VCR> actually I use dual boot of vista and ubuntu but ubuntu is main OS. Vista is present because many games are only for windows
<Pici> TV-VCR: Please /join ##windows   As I have said *many* times, they will be able to help you much faster than we will.
<TV-VCR> Ok I select Disc as once
* GNine has never been a good tutor.  i am a self-help type 
<TV-VCR> it selected. now what?
<escuter> I need to know how to find out what the hell my videocard is
<escuter> lspci says 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<TV-VCR> mine is 8800Ultra
<TV-VCR> so now i click burn?
<gorski> can fiesty 32-bit distro work on a 64-bit mashine?
<escuter> gorski: yes
<usr13> TV-VCR: Yea, give it a shot!
<TV-VCR> but you not sure
<gorski> ok, tnx
<stdin> TV-VCR: see http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Downloading_and_Burning_an_Ubuntu_ISO  for instructions
<TV-VCR> i have gone there
<TV-VCR> not help
<neverblue2> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GNine> its like saying 24bit is just as good as 32bit colors.  and still you wont notice the difference
<TV-VCR> will it work
<usr13> TV-VCR: Unfortunately, we have no way of knowing.
<TV-VCR> goldenhawk seems to know
<frostburn> GNine, they are the same colors
<KOJV> Okay, first question... if I need to reinstall Windows on the primary slave and thus must reinstate grub/lilo to load Ubuntu from the slave drive... how do I go about?
<Pici> !grub | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n4nobit> ubotu bug -- when I message ubotu with ffs I get: ''Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly''
<esperegu> anybody knows if it is possible to use some kind of update server so clients will use one client to update to and one can put the files on the specific clients manually also?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Check this out - http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/09/11/how-to-burn-an-iso-file-in-windows/
<GNine> funny thing (i have said this b4) i dont have infrarecorder on my linux machine. i runned that on windblows.
<usr13> KOJV: grub install
<jones> Dae pessoal
<gOLdenHaWK3D> GNine: Its Winblows!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> GNine: :P
<GNine> :-P
<TV-VCR> lol
<jones> #ubuntu-br
<GNine> frostburn, read my sentence again
<MrPink> lol wind does blow ;)
<GNine> windblows thru the windows
<KOJV> Thank you Pici, usr13.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> MrPink: Yes it sure does! lol
<usr13> KOJV: grub-install
<frostburn> GNine, with 32 bit color, there's still only 24 bits devoted to color.  it's still the same colors
<graelb> you can install linux... and still use the windows bootloader, right?
<MrPink> graelb yes...
<usr13> man grub-install
<tonyyarusso> graelb: Yes, but why?
<KOJV> I'll be back with more questions after installing Ubuntu...
<usr13> graelb: You can, but it's not recommended
<KOJV> Btw can anyone recommend a mIRCish client for Ubuntu?
<GNine> frostburn, hence my reference to the point that "you still wont notice the difference"
<MrPink> but when you install ubuntu it automatically installs grub (a linux bootloader,which has an extra entry for previously installed windows)
<usr13> grub or lilo would be easier.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> KOJV: xchat
<graelb> Well, i'm currently running Xubuntu live off a flash drive, and i guess i should just install it to the flashdrive instead
<frostburn> GNine, i must have missed the beginning of the conversation
<graelb> but when the flashdrive isnt' plugged in, i still want to be able to boot to windows
<MrPink> KOJV I am using a firefox plugin "Chatzilla" which is fine for me, for now ;)
<graelb> I'm just having issues with xorg.conf and keeping settings, even thougth i'm running in persistant
<MrPink> graelb as I said you can... it has a "Windows" entry
<graham_> Hello. I just reinstalled Ubuntu, but now when I go to Add Applications all the choices are not downloadable
<Crozar> MrPink: u can use a bette rirc
<Naxa> hi. i'm trying to reach my home Kubuntu 7.04 computer with ssh, but it says connection refused. it's almost a default config,
<Naxa> my mother ways for my orders... what should i tell her to do?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> graham_: enable the repositories
<graelb> Well... is there a better way to do what i want to do there?
<Crozar> MrPink: Xchat Gnome IRC is the best client so far
<graham_> I'm trying, it won't allow me
<Evanlec> Naxa, u got to open the port to your computer for SSH
<neverblue2> when I ssh into another box, using the -X flag, when I start up firefox, it runs the local, not the remote, as the bookmarks, history, etc are the same.  Can I use ssh to run firefox on the remote box, locally?
<usser> Naxa setup port forwarding
<gOLdenHaWK3D> graham_: change the kernel to generic
<usr13> Naxa: Tell her to do: apt-get install openssh
<Evanlec> Crozar, XChat is the best client so far...xchat gnome is xchat with no options
<graham_> How do I do that?
<usr13> Naxa: Tell her to do: sudo  apt-get install openssh
<Crozar> Evanlec: what you mean by options?
<Planet-X> i changed my motherboard and now my sound doesn't work after a reinstall of 7.04?
<Naxa> (usr13): will this solve everything? :) ok I Try!
<MrPink> Crozar Whats the big difference? I am chatting, am I not? :-P
* GNine is using x-chat
<graelb> I'm afraid of setting the mbr, then losing it somehow. i've had issues with that before, and had to reformat because i didn't know how to fix just the mbr to boot back to windows
<Evanlec> Crozar, like...any options beyond the most simple
<MrPink> !sound Planet-X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound planet-x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrPink> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Planet-X> try that site?
<Planet-X> or that one
<MrPink> the 2. one ;)
<usr13> Naxa: Tell her to do: sudo  apt-get install openssh-server
<Crozar> MrPink Evanlec : so cant you fade talkers and contrast on NowSpeaking? your talking by that extreme on options?
<usr13> Correction ^^^
<Planet-X> k :)
<Naxa> (usr13): trying
<MrPink> Crozar No.... but do I want to ?? ;)
<Crozar> Evanlec: for example now i see the typings but when u msg me all the rest will fade and urz will be highlighted and so i feel only 2 people is in chat
<graham_> How do I change the Ubuntu kernel to generic?
<Crozar> who doesnt want flexibility
<neverblue2> when I ssh into another box, using the -X flag, when I start up firefox, it runs the local, not the remote, as the bookmarks, history, etc are the same.  Can I use ssh to run firefox on the remote box, locally?
<Evanlec> Crozar, well i donno about that option but...i know that xchat gnome was irritating, no userlist even
<kjhjkg> how can i activate ungrab window wave?? (
<usr13> neverblue2: If I understand your question properly, I would say yes
<Crozar> for instance my girl is around the house with bikini's thats flexibility , or so you are not concerned =p
<Ace2016> Hi all
<kjhjkg> in compiz fusion
<kjhjkg> hi
<Crozar> Evanlec: theyr is a user list its just you didnt know how to use it
<Ace2016> anyone know if ubuntu 7.10 will have an xcb enabled xorg?
<neverblue2> usr13, then how would you do it :)
<Evanlec> Crozar, i guess, i just prefer regular xchat without any of the config stripped out
<bieb> Croz... if she is bikini-ing around the house.. she needs to turn on the web cam.. :)
<Crozar> Evanlec: my configs are indicated
<threethirty> ! gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<threethirty> ! gustsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gustsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llivavin> Can someone help me out in a Pm for a few?
<threethirty> ! gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<usr13>  neverblue2 just issue command firefox
<Crozar> threethirty: !gust
<Crozar> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Crozar> !gutsy
<Crozar> omg
<Pici> Crozar: look up 5 lines.
<neverblue2> usr13, if you re-read what I wrote, you will see that I have attempted that already, but its running with local info, not remote info
<Crozar> go to /j #ubuntu+1
<Crozar> Pici: ur still alive
<usr13>  neverblue2 If it's already running, kill it.  and then start it again.
<cj_> hi
<usr13> neverblue2: killall firefox
<Crozar> Pici: i have 8 questions no body is botherd to help me
<Pooky> if someone wanted to turn a client install into a server install, is it relatively straightforward?
<cj_> whats the most recent version of gutsy?
<neverblue2> usr13, im sure you dont understand my question, but thanks for trying :D
<Pici> cj_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Ace2016> killall -9 firefox
<usr13> neverblue2: or ps aux |grep firefox     and then   kill ####  (where ### is firefox pid#)
<Pici> Crozar: Just be patient.
<usr13> neverblue2: What your saying is that it's comming up on the remote terminal?
<usr13> neverblue2: ..when you issue command via ssh terminal?
<erichj> neverblue, or you can go to System->Administration->System Monitor then click the processes tab and right click on the firefox process and kill it
<nazgul> evening. I just removed some packages with synaptic but i removed one that is responsible for preview icons (images/movies). i do not recall. what package affests nautilus preview icons?
<Crozar> Pici: i want to know if ATI x1800 can be tweaked for full use preformance in ubuntu
<erichj> neverblue, sorry wasn't for you
<Crozar> in compiz for instance
<Pici> Crozar: I have no idea, honestly.
<Crozar> Pici: i had questions it just faded away lo
<neverblue2> usr13, no
<MrPink> heguru: dumdididum... ;)
<usr13> neverblue2:   WHat are you saying then.  (Do not understand.)
<ganesh> can any 1 help me how to configure internet connection setting..?i hav just installed ubuntu..
<Crozar> helpp
<neverblue2> usr13, yes, I said, you dont understand my question
<llivavin> Can someone help me with my computer freezing issue?
<usr13> neverblue2: Then explain your question.
<usser> ganesh whats the problem? do u use wireless or wired?
<Crozar> llivavin: computer freezing on wh ich ubuntu version:/
<Naxa> (usr13): thank you, it helped!!!
<Naxa> bye!
<usr13> neverblue2: You are tying to run firefox on a remote machine via ssh.  Right?
<neverblue2> running the remote profile on the remote firefox, rather than the local profile, when it opens
<Naxa> oh, another question came up! :)
<usr13> neverblue2: Now, do you want the firefox window to come up on your monitor, or the remote monitor?
<Crozar> llivavin: which ubuntu is freezing?
<Naxa> I used to use no-ip.org, it's a dynamic dns host! there is a source for it's client, but how could i make it start whenever the computer starts up?
<ganesh> usser:i use wired connection fixed ip address,adsl2+modem
<olimpico>  I have problems writing Data DVDs, it worked perfectly well for the last years, but since the last k3b update, when I burn data DVDs I can't open them under windows, only under Linux. I did change the setup File system to Linux + Windows and also tried DOS compatibility. But nothing works. Never the less I can see the data under Linux.}
<Crozar> llivavin: ubuntu 6.06 or 7.3 or 7.10
<Naxa> or is there any a dynamic dns client supported un ubuntu?
<usr13> neverblue2: It will run the profile on the remote computer.
<Crozar> Naxa: you have a dns problem?
<neverblue2> usr13, im not sure you have ever tried, but believe what you 'think' is true :)
<KOJV> Are newer versions of Ubuntu just installed on top of the old one?
<usr13> neverblue2: and the only way I know to change that is to upload your profile to that remote computer.
<Crozar> KOJV: some yes like forexample Ubuntu 7.03 Feisty can be updated to Gusty
<olimpico> Please help!!
<Crozar> olimpico: what is it?
<Naxa> (Crozar): I have a dynamic dns... i used to use a client program that always started with the computer, registered the new ip on no-ip.com and then no-ip.com attached my new ip to my registered address, naxa.zapto.org
<ganesh> usser:i am not able to connect to internet..i m chatting now using windows
<usser> ganesh ok adls connected via ethernet cable or usb?
<Naxa> (Crozar): i meant dynamic IP by dyn.dns. :)
<Crozar> Naxa: you mean dyndns
<usr13> Naxa: Yes there is  dynamic dns client software available for Linux
<Crozar> Naxa: so you want it to update frequently on demand by every ip change>/
<Crozar> Naxa: usr13 will help you out ;)
<Naxa> (usr13): which is that? :)
<usser> ganesh what is the model of your adsl modem, is it connected to your ubuntu pc?
<spuddogg_> Does anyone here know the general syntax of pipeopen() ?  I need to return a value from grep to a variable.  Any help?
<usr13> Naxa: I've successfully use dyndns.org but do not have enough experience to walk you through it.
<Naxa> (usr13): ok. then how can i make a script run on startup?
<usser> spudDogg why dont u use ` ` operator
<usr13> I could muddle through it on my own, but could not give step-by-step instructions off the top of my head.
<attackdecay> anybody ever have problems with 'pthreads' when compiling source that depends on them?
<usser> spudDogg for instance G=`ls | grep abc`
<llivavin> Who ever asked what version of ubuntu im using im using 7.04
<llivavin> >.>
<ganesh> usser:i dont usser 220BXI
<llivavin> it froze up again on me
<escuter> excuse me
<escuter> I was looking for the right drivers
<ganesh> usser: 220BXI
<usr13> Naxa: But, it isn't that difficult.
<escuter> changed them
<escuter> restarted X
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<escuter> worked fine
<escuter> sorry
<escuter> ok, so what's the xorg autoconfiguration command again?
<llivavin> So can someone help me with my freezing problem >.>
<Naxa> (usr13): ok, i'll try and figure it out from the page
<escuter> because I blew it
<Black> boa tarde
<escuter> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Black> algum brasileiro por ai ?
<usser> ganesh does it have an ethernet port?
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf
<escuter> usr13: thanks
<ganesh> usser:ya ..its connected using ethernet port
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ganesh: have you tried running the command sudo pppoeconf ????
<usser> ganesh nice open up console and do ifconfig and pastebin the output
<usser> !pastebin | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsukasa> okay how do i use cvs
<tsukasa> this is so confusing.
<usr13> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<escuter> usr13: it tells me "xorg.conf is not installed"
<tsukasa> i just want to checkout a copy of this code
<usr13> correction ^^^
<escuter> oh, right
<usr13> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> tsukasa: svn co svn://path.com/to/code
<cyrano> Hi. This is my issue. I think i don't have support for wma files. At least rhtythmbox and songbird won't recognise wma files in my music folder and add them to the library. please help
<spiderpig> cyrano instal mplayer
<tsukasa> Pici:  i dont think the cvs repo is that recent
<llivavin> Can someone help me with my freezing problem in a PM?
<spiderpig> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<tsukasa> Pici: :pserver:anonymous@cvs.savannah.nongnu.org:/sources/freetype
<tsukasa> Pici:  i cant use svn on that can i?
<spiderpig> cyrano works for me in mplayer
<usr13> cyrano: You might try easy ubuntu
<cyrano> i can play any other files... DVD, MP3, divx, Waw and so on
<ganesh> usser:i lltry
<attackdecay> pthreads, anyone?
<usr13> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<spiderpig> cyrano im telling you instal mplayer
<Pici> tsukasa: sure, why not? try svn co <insert site here>
<kersinc07> #ubuntu-es
<cyrano> i think what i have installed is the ubuntu-restricted-formats package with apt-get
<usr13> cyrano: see:  http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<tsukasa> Pici:  how do i specify a module name? its saying no repository found
<usr13> cyrano: install codecs and then   install mplayer
<ProtoX29A> hi
<escuter> usr13: it's asking me stuff like what device do I want to use for my mouse, that doesn't seem very "automatic" =P
<Pici> tsukasa: I'm not sure, sorry :(
<cyrano> i have mplayer installed... but i would like them in rhythmbox library
<usser> cyrano what format u want to play?
<usr13>  escuter: what is your question?
<llivavin> Can someone help me with my freezing problem?
<escuter> usr13: is there a way to make ubuntu what it did at install time and put things back?
<attackdecay> anyone know if there's a channel more devoted to compiling and dev?
<Tommy> Hello, I currently have ubuntu 7.04 running on a IBM Thinkpad T30. I am trying to get my wireless internet card working properly, Belkin F5D7011 v1212.  I have installed it using ndiswrapper and when I do a list it says present, However it still does not light up.  I read in the forums of people having success and I follow their steps but I can't seem to get it to work.
<attackdecay> but for users....
<usr13>  escuter: Oh, well, no, it is not automatic, it will ask you some questions.
<usr13>  escuter: sorry
<llivavin> Can someone help me with my freezing problem?
<kersinc0> #ubuntu-es
<usr13>  escuter: I woud first need to know what changed.
<ProtoX29A> does ubuntu support ntfs_
<brobostigon> yes
<usr13>  escuter: or what did the changing.
<brobostigon> ntfs-3g
<Unicode> HI, who can tell me how I can install linuxdc++ on Ubuntu ??
<hellonull> ProtoX29A: read-only for now in official releases, gutsy supports ntfs writing
<cyrano> Rhythmbox doewsnt recognize mye wma files... i dont find them in the library at least. And easy ubuntu is for dapper/edgy. I'm on gutsy
<Pici> !gutsy | cyrano
<ubotu> cyrano: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<slackern> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Package linuxdcpp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hetauma> hellonull, really gutsy beta supports ntfs write by default
<vice> where i can find information about 802.11 pci wifi cards working under ubuntu?
<escuter> usr13: ok, done. I changed the video drivers from vesa to via, changing back didnt work, but now it's ok
<vice> where i can find information about 802.11N pci wifi cards working under ubuntu?
<Unicode> !info linuxdcpp
<Unicode> ??
<ubotu> Package linuxdcpp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<escuter> I'm affraid I f**d up the keyboard, but that's easier
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<Tommy> vice , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-cae680340f29d650f4ad18d3b55672530e794692
<slackern> Unicode: i know it's available on 7.10 (Gutsy) in the universe repos
<Unicode> ok :)) thanks :)
<TexJoachim> any idea how to get the photos of a motorola razr v3 off the mobile via usb connection?
<llivavin> Can someone help me with my freezing problem?
<hellonull> hetauma: i know, but its still beta (notice how i said read-only in "official" releases thus far)
<cyrano> I know what gutsy is... But where can i find wma codecs then?
<usser> Tex
<cyrano> i tried to play it in mplayer... didnt work
<usser> TexJoachim it should get detected automatically
<Unicode> one more question how I can watch .mkv video ??
<TexJoachim> usser: it is detected, but as a phone, not as a "disk":  drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters
<llivavin> Unicode:
<llivavin> you need to codecs
<usser> cyrano http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413624
<llivavin> that the .mkv has in it.
<apollo2011> I just got back from school and came to my computer, which has been on since yesterday, and discovered that there were several indications that my /home partition was full. Sure enough, it is absolutely full. I cleaned up that partition a couple of days ago, removing several GB of data, and nothing I did since then could have used up that space (it hasn't been close to full anyway). Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can maybe see what files ha
<apollo2011> ve been created/modified in the last few hours/days or what the largest files are on the drive?
<Unicode> what codecs
<Unicode> ??
<Unicode> I try VLC but it is not work
<llivavin> Unicode: Go get mplayer
<llivavin> Never EVER EVER use VLC
<freak124> does someone know why nautilus can see my partitions and the installation partition manager on the live cd can't?
<KalEl> hi i have an amd64... should i switch to the 64-bit version of Ubuntu? will there be any negative side effects if i do?
<Pici> llivavin: why?
<Unicode> :))
<llivavin> Its the worst media player ever next to WMP
<llivavin> thats why.
<freak124> anyone?
<Pici> llivavin: That may be your opinion fut there are many people who stand by it.
<cyrano> usser: that doesn't say anything about wma though...?
<Unicode> I try it , and it not work too :)
<yoshx> hello
<TV-VCR> it not work!
<usser> cyrano scroll down to the part about dvd playback and w32codec
<usser> s
<llivavin> Can i get some help with my freezing problem...?
<TV-VCR> memtest and disk check come back ok but it not install
<julian2495322> how do u save a desktop session?
<TV-VCR> i select first option and it work for a bit and then after a bunch of wierd hex stuff it freezes
<Tommy> Is anyone able to help?
<llivavin> Can anyone help me with my freezing problem?
<cyrano> Usser: these are the ones to install for wma?
<usser> cyrano yep
<brobostigon> what the freezing roblem
<Pici> apollo2011: Use the graphical disk map.  baobab is the executable name.
<Pici> !ask | llivavin
<ubotu> llivavin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<julian2495322> how do u save a session
<cyrano> does medibuntu have a gutsy repository? in that case can i just change feisty with gutsy?
<zer0x`> would i be able to run compiz with kubuntu 7.10 with a geforce fx 5200 256 mb graphics card?
<Pici> Everyone: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Sp4rKy> cyrano: you can
<radioman_> Pici, it will work
<jimcooncat> what problems am I likely to experience if I move to AMD64 Feisty?
<graham_> I cannot use Add Applications in Ubuntu. Everytime I try to update the Repositories, it won't work
<Tommy> Hello, I currently have ubuntu 7.04 running on a IBM Thinkpad T30. I am trying to get my wireless internet card working properly, Belkin F5D7011 v1212.  I have installed it using ndiswrapper and when I do a list it says present, However it still does not light up.  I read in some forums of people having success and I follow their steps but I can't seem to get it to work.
<Pici> jimcooncat: Difficult to get java and flash to work.  There are few closed implementations of proprietary software for 64bits.
<jimcooncat> Pici -- are there usable workarounds for these issues?
<Pici> jimcooncat: There are.
<TV-VCR> help????????????????
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i open a rar on linux?
<Cyber_Stalker> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Cyber_Stalker> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Naxa> usr13: thanks, everything is fine
<TV-VCR> ????????????????
<jimcooncat> Pici: Thanks. If it's just those two then it'll be ok for me to do the work, rather than having to support two architectures.
<TV-VCR> ubuntu not install
<TV-VCR> help
<apollo2011> thanks Pici, thats the type of utility I had in mind
<TV-VCR> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Tommy> Anyone know any other tricks to get wireless cards to work
<Pici> !patience | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<phaedra> !patience | TV-VCR
<r0bby> /jj/jj
<TV-VCR> that not helping! i need help it not start
<r0bby> er
<r0bby> TV-VCR: be patient.
<TV-VCR> but i need help
<Flannel> TV-VCR: without more infromation, we can't really help.   but, just follow these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<r0bby> !wireless | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<r0bby> read that?
<Flannel> r0bby: You meant Tommy
<TV-VCR> its not internet!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TV-VCR> it wont install !!!!!!!
<r0bby> Tommy: read that
<Tommy> Yea
<TV-VCR> oh
<TV-VCR> still ned help!
<Flannel> !doesntwork | TV-VCR
<maxjohansson> I need some help too
<ubotu> TV-VCR: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<r0bby> TV-VCR: okay what's going on?
<thehollowwithin> can anyone help me with my psp
<TV-VCR> read oabove
<r0bby> Be as specific as humanly possible
<Fedman> How can i change from blackdown to sun jre?
<r0bby> !JAVA
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<TV-VCR> i make cd and put it in drive. computer boots from CD
<maxjohansson> My sound isn't working.
<r0bby>  Fedman ^^
<vulcanius> Fedman: do you have both installed?
<vulcanius> /nickserv identify temporary
<TV-VCR> memtest and disk check come back ok
<vulcanius> hrm..
<Fedman> vulcanius: yes
<r0bby> vulcanius: change that ASAP ;)
<Tommy> r0bby, I have read that and followed those steps.
<thehollowwithin> can anyone help me with my psp
<jshriver> Is there a way to have sendmail dump it's queue to a backup file? so I can clear it
<vulcanius> hahahaha
<TV-VCR> i begin to install it and it freeze after lots of hex
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: whats the problem?
<TV-VCR> those are detail!
<Fedman> r0bby: thx
<r0bby> no problem.
<thehollowwithin> can anyone help me with my psp
<TV-VCR> !patience
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: what help you want?
<phaedra> TV-VCR,  Is this the desktop or alternate cde?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TV-VCR> huh?
<phaedra> cd*
<thehollowwithin> convertion and transfer
<kazim59> when do we see  mount: could not find filesystem '/dev/root' on booting? what can be wrong?
<vulcanius> and that is why you don't use gaim for irc
<JRsup1> !aiw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TV-VCR> i am install from cd
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: you need the alternate install disc.
<apollo2011> Pici: As baobab shows, ~/.beagle/Log is now the largest directory, containing the logs for the last few days ranging in size from 2.4GB to 4GB and totalling 19.4GB :-S
<TV-VCR> ?
<julian2495322> how do you save a session to bring it back up at next boot
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: do you have the usb cable?
<vulcanius> Fedman, if you have both installed you can use "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to change from one to the other
<thehollowwithin> yea
<maxjohansson> My sound isn't working, anyone have some help to share?
<phaedra> TV-VCR, I've always had trouble with the live version use the alternate install cd.
<TV-VCR> where is that
<JRsup1> has anyone in here ever gotten an ATI all-in-wonder to work with ubuntu?  I have seen questions about them online, but I can't get far enough to make it work at all.  It just locks up the whole system
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: Then whats the problem? just connect it to one of ur usb ports. Ubuntu will automount your psp
<Fedman> vulcanius thx that was the command I needed :)
<phaedra> TV-VCR, Same place you dl'd the live cd.
<yaron> anyone else having isssues with msn in gaim?
<TV-VCR> i dont remember url
<vulcanius> Fedman, n
<vulcanius> Fedman, np*
<thehollowwithin> i want to know how to convert video for it and transfer them
<Tommy> yaron, do you have the latest version of pidgin 2.2.1 ?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: what firmware do you have?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: cfw?
<r0bby> Tommy: not available for feisty, you have to download and compile it yourself
<phaedra> TV-VCR, Go to the ubuntu site.  there's lots of mirrors there...
<tsukasa> can someone give me a command to copy the last 200mb of this text file off into another text file
<yaron> Tommy, 2.0.0beta6
<TV-VCR> waht about install.exe
<Tommy> r0bby, are you talking about pidgin ?
<r0bby> http://pidgin.im
<r0bby> Tommy: yes.
<yaron> Tommy, when i dpkg -l |grep pidgin i don't get anything
<wastrel> tsukasa: man tail
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: you need to check this out - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PSP
<maxjohansson> Does anyone know how to install Realtek high definition audio driver?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> thehollowwithin: this will help you out.
<yaron> Tommy, btw, thanks for helping.
<tracy_> When I try to copy a folder I get this message for every file in it. cp: cannot create regular file `/media/MY CRUZER/ripped/Stephen E. Lucas/The Art of Public Speaking (disc 1)/02 - Chapter 01-02: Similarities Between Public Speaking and Conversation.mp3': Invalid argument
<Tommy> Oh, well there has been a recent release regarding msn.
<Tommy> No problem
<r0bby> yaron: if you want to get the latest pidgin, go to http://pidigin.im and download it; note you will need to have its dependencies installed.
<yaron> Tommy, i'm using feisty
<pike__> yaron: id think maybe tail -c 200 file > newfile  or somesuch
<drewzf> Woops, sorry about that
<tracy_> is it something with the file name?
<riaal> what is the easiest way to encrypt something like a folder in ubuntu?
<drewzf> Anyone know where automatix ran off to?
<vulcanius> yaron, the command you're looking for is split
<pike__> split will split the whole file though no?
<TV-VCR> install.exe?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: what is that?
<yaron> pike_, why's that?
<TV-VCR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe
<yaron> vulcanius, split?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: wait..
<tracy_> please help :D I have class b4 long and I need to get these files on a key drive bad.
<drewzf> wow, install.exe is a great freaking idea.
<Planet-X> ok
<riaal> noone? easiest way of encrypting a folder?
<drewzf> Finally someone thinks logically in the realm of operating systems.
<brobostigon> encfs
<Planet-X> MrPink: that didn't help me much, still no sound. I am 100% sure the connector for the motherboard is on right, it can go on only 1 way
<vulcanius> pike_, yes but thats probably the easiest way to do it
<brobostigon> although i have never tried it
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: you need this - http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<hellonull> tracy_: i woudl suggest shortening the file names
<usser> riaal gpg
<riaal> usser, I will have a look, thanks
<vulcanius> yaron, "split -b 200 m" should split the file into 200MB chunks
<TV-VCR> but i do not want to format or partition my disk because of possible data loss!
<usser> riaal its not particularly for that, but thats the only one i know
<yaron> vulcanius, i think you're confusing me with another person
<tracy_> hellonull, that would take forever :) it is 6 folders with around 15-20 files each
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: then where will you install Ubuntu to?
<TV-VCR> my computer
<tracy_> linux can't handle the filenames?
<yaron> vulcanius, i'm the one who has gaim issues
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: lol
<vulcanius> yaron, haha, yeha your right
<Planet-X> anyone care to help me figure out my sound problem.
<vulcanius> yaron, that was meant for tsukasa
<TV-VCR> ive never format or partition before
<Planet-X> !audio
<vulcanius> yaron, what issues are you having?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<TV-VCR> and i have lots of sensitive data
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: you need to have a seperate empty partition then
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, then back up all of your data
<adam__> ya planet x install automatix then install yur sound drivers -- only works if ur using an ati card
<adam__> wtf
<hellonull> tracy_: im not too familiar with what linux can and can't handle regarding filenames, but one good thing to try would be to shorten it
<TV-VCR> i cant back up my data!
<yaron> vulcanius, msn doesn't connect and i'm using 2.0.0beta6
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, why not?
<tracy_> I'm gunna kill my bf. I can't do anything easily with this
<TV-VCR> not enough room and i dont have any other storage devices
<yaron> vulcanius, it's called gaim, mind you, so it's ancient
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Can you explain your partitions you currently have on your pc?
<brobostigon> pidgin is newe
<drewzf> tracy_: Don't kill him, he had the best intentions.
<TV-VCR> just one
<hellonull> tracy_: are you trying to copy using cp command in terminal?
<tracy_> :)
<drewzf> tracy_: Is there anything I can help you with?
<TV-VCR> windows xp
<tracy_> hellonull, yes.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: its sad
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, i'd suggest finding one beforehand then. if this data is that sensitive it NEEDS to be backed up
<TV-VCR> there is 7 mb of unpartitioned space
<hellonull> you have to put a backslash in front of every space
<brobostigon> try df -h
<bauer77> ah all the men going for the womens distres I love it
<bauer77> :-)
<hellonull> (@ tracy)
<usser> riaal just googled https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: yes, u need to have a backup before you do anything
<ganesh> usser:how to paste d out put of ifconfig??
<TV-VCR> well its not data that would cause a company to go out of business
<adam__> everybody goto techox.net
<tracy_> drewzf, I am trying to copy files to a key drive using cp -fr /folder/ /newFolder/ and I keep getting cp: cannot create regular file `/media/MY CRUZER/ripped/Stephen E. Lucas/The Art of Public Speaking (disc 1)/02 - Chapter 01-02: Similarities Between Public Speaking and Conversation.mp3': Invalid argument
<gOLdenHaWK3D> ganesh: copy it!
<TV-VCR> i could lose it but id be very unhappy
<adam__> techox.net
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, if it's company data i'd back it up regardless of how unimportant it may be
<usser> ganesh go to pastebin.ca paste it there and paste the link here
<TV-VCR> its not!
<hellonull> tracy_: you have to use backslashes in front of spaces
<TV-VCR> this is personal computer!
<Planet-X> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Planet-X>  0 [Intel          ] : HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Planet-X>                       HDA Intel at 0x50300000 irq 22
<drewzf> tracy_: as hellonull said you have to use backslashes, you can use tab to auto-complete filenames and folder names to make this process easier
<tracy_> hellonull, shouldn't Linux know that when I try to drag and drop?
<Lumio> what do you think about this login-page of a management-tool to manage an ubuntu webserver: http://file-city.co.uk/files/lumio/photo/mubix2.png
<Lumio> do you think I'm allowed to use is like that
<hellonull> tracy_: when you drag/drop, i would think so
<tracy_> shouldn't it see them and do what needs done?
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, how much data is it you want to keep?
<yurimxpxman> what's the command for google desktop? I can't find it
<bruenig> !ot | Lumio
<ubotu> Lumio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TV-VCR> hmm
<TV-VCR> hang on
<blubba> computer boots older kernel, but not newwer ones :( where should I look? how to fix? (it will have to boot to 2.6.12-??), I guess thats the first step?
<Lumio> bruenig ... sorry :)
<tracy_> I get the same problem when I try to drag and drop. That's why I looked up how to copy from the command prompt
<TV-VCR> 70 GB
<TV-VCR> there is around 85 GB left
<vmlemon> Hi, please can someone tell me where I can find the termcap-compat package (was for Breezy, before it was seemingly purged from existance globally)?
<lam3r> hi tell me hoe to install nvidiia drivers and how to exit x server?
<hellonull> tracy_: try it form the command prompt using a backslash in front of each space
<thehollowwithin> thanks that helped a lot
<hellonull> tracy_: from*
<TV-VCR> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<tracy_> Windows needs the slashes too but if you copy a folder from cli or use drag and drop Windows does what it needs to do in the background with the spaces and such
<yaron> why is gaim so old in feisty?
<tracy_> hellonull, again that would probably work but I have soooooo many files
<lam3r> how to use easeyubuntu?
<drewzf> yaron: Because GAIM switched to Pidgin and the build is old
<hellonull> tracy_: use wildcards
<tracy_> lam3r, easyUbuntu is what I need :)
<bruenig> tracy_, what are you trying?
<TV-VCR> HELP
<vmlemon> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy Server on the system where it's needed
<jeb> hi
<yaron> drewzf, when will pidgin come out?
<jeb> is it possible to network-install ubuntu?
<brobostigon> no ned to shout tv-vcr
<bruenig> !install | jeb
<ubotu> jeb: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TV-VCR> i still need hellllllpppppp
<drewzf> yaron: It's out now :)
<bruenig> !please | TV-VCR
<jeb> thx
<ubotu> TV-VCR: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jeb> i'll check it
<tracy_> bruenig, trying to copy a folder that has 6 sub folders that contain files with "inapropriate" file names. when I do cp -fr /folder/ /newfolder/ I get cp: cannot create regular file `/media/MY CRUZER/ripped/Stephen E. Lucas/The Art of Public Speaking (disc 1)/02 - Chapter 01-02: Similarities Between Public Speaking and Conversation.mp3': Invalid argument (for each file in the folder)
<riaal> Anyone know of a easy way (aplication) to encrypt a folder in ubuntu? When I google I get lost in system encryptions
<usser> yaron you have to compile it yourself though
<Tommy> yaron, http://tinyurl.com/3ygyjp
<bruenig> tracy_, the problem is the :
<brobostigon> encfs might do the job.
<TV-VCR> what is wubi can it work?!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> tracy_, I have had that happen to me also
<Planet-X> anyone help me get sound to work
<Planet-X> alsa
<brobostigon> encfs encrypts folders
<Planet-X> it sees my card
<tracy_> bruenig, so I will have to remove that from each file? :/
<Planet-X> just won't make sounds
<tracy_> is there anything other than cp that will work?
<bruenig> tracy_, you could cd into folder/ and do find . -type f -exec rename ":" "" {} \;
<bruenig> tracy_, that will remove it from all at once and then you can copy
<yaron> there's no source package for apt...?
<tracy_> bruenig, thank you thank you
<Planet-X> yo i got sound
<Planet-X> but xmms won't make sound
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: sorry, never used Wubi!
<Tommy> whats that yaron?
<TV-VCR> http://wubi.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<yaron> Tommy, source deb
<ganesh> usser:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39292/
<yaron> Tommy, i don't know how you call it
<Planet-X> why does sound in system/prefences play a sound when i say test
<tracy_> bruenig, do i need the ; at the end?
<Planet-X> but xmms does nothing
<usser> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39292/
<bruenig> tracy_, yes
<tracy_> thanks :)
<bruenig> tracy_, including the \
<zylche> If I wanted to make a command 'blah' called 'rm -rf example' what command would I use to define that new command/
<lam3r> ok im restarting ubuntu but if it still won\t work then fuck u lamers
<lam3r> :D
<blubba> Im having trouble getting the system to boot a current kernel. Ive booted up 2.6.12-9, which seems to be the last working kernel (but several others that wont boot).
<bruenig> zylche, you an do alias blah='rm -rf'
<brobostigon>  becarefll of your speech,lam3r
<zylche> alias! that's it.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Planet-X: Start XMMS and press Ctrl+P to open preferences. Then select the right Audio Output Plugin.
<zylche> thanks.
<bruenig> zylche, or you can write a bash script that does rm -rf $1
<zylche> I was just trying to remember alias.
<Jowi> yaron, apt-get source apt
<Planet-X> yo
<Planet-X> i just selected OSS
<Planet-X> but now
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, ok look seriously. Wubi is not really going to help you. My best and only suggestion to you is to spend a few bucks to invest in a second hard drive to back up your data. Once you've done that I'd be willing to help you more.
<Planet-X> i can't change the volume with the slider
<Tommy> yaron, apt-get/
<yaron> Jowi, i meant the pidgin thingie
<TV-VCR> look i just want to install ubuntu how do i do th is and it not work
<brobostigon> try a prog called mixer
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Planet-X: I use eSound. Try it
<Planet-X> nah i want xmms
<usser> ganesh seems ok, ok try ping 192.168.1.1
<Planet-X> oh
<Planet-X> my bad
<Planet-X> lemme try
<gOLdenHaWK3D> Planet-X: lol
<Planet-X> thanks goldenhawk3d: works great
<Planet-X> :)
<Tommy> yaron, you mean dependencies?
<Planet-X> thanks again i'm off.
<blubba> hrm :(
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: You can easily install Ubuntu, only if you had some free disc space!
<Jowi> yaron, which version of ubuntu?
<brobostigon> it atomaticlly uses free space during install
<TV-VCR> I HAVE OVER 80 GIGS OF FREE SPACE
<drewzf> I love Ubuntu
<AutoMatriX_> hi folks
<Jowi> yaron, it is called "pidgin" in gutsy but "gaim" in feisty
<gOLdenHaWK3D> drewzf: I love it too! /)
<brobostigon> then during install it will use that free space
<tech0007> hi everyone!
<drewzf> I mean ... love love. if Mark Shuttleworth was here right now I would give him a Shuttle, because Mark my words, that's what he's worth.. (get it... shuttle... Mark... my words... Worth... hehe Mark Shuttleworth)
<TV-VCR> but I need partition
<blubba> I need help with booting. boots older kernel, but not new ones.
<Jowi> yaron, so depending on which version of ubuntu you have you use either "apt-get source pidgin" or "apt-get source gaim"
<gOLdenHaWK3D> drewzf: heheh
<brobostigon> it will partition your hd automaticlly
<TV-VCR> OK
<TV-VCR> hOW DOES IT DO THAT
<gOLdenHaWK3D> brobostigon: but it will erase all the data then!
<TV-VCR> NO
<blubba> am I just typing to myself?
<Jowi> TV-VCR, please turn off caps
<gorski> how to undelete files?
<TV-VCR> i want to keep data
<TV-VCR> not lose it
<brobostigon> he needs to chose to only use the free space uring install
<tech0007> rtfm
<TV-VCR> THW origional problem is that IT DID NOT INSTALL
<TV-VCR> iT fROZE
<TV-VCR> oops
<eva-> drewzf, thats a nice pun right there
<gOLdenHaWK3D> brobostigon: he does not have any free space. but he has free space on his single partition, which also has his data and winblows!
<Jowi> blubba, so keep using the older one. newer is not always better.
<drewzf> eva-: Thanks, I've been preparing it mentally for weeks ;)
<usser> blubba do u have those kernels installed?
<brobostigon> cant he make the single partition smaller to make space for an other aprtition
<cyrano> hi. i am trying to install a nautilus script in gutsy but can't fin scripst menu when i rightclick files in nautilus. why
<cyrano> ?
<TV-VCR> BOB HOW DO I DO THAT
<Jowi> cyrano, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<drewzf> TV-VCR: Can we please not use so many caps? You're making my ears hurt.
<eva-> drewzf, reMARKably WORTH it
<tech0007> lol
<blubba> usser, yes, i have several kernels that wont boot :( one that does.
<drewzf> eva-: Good one :D
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, http://www.livinginternet.com/r/ru_chatq.htm
<TV-VCR> HOW DO I DO THAT
<tracy_> bruenig, I'm doing find . -type f -exec rename ":" "" {} \; and it gives me syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near ":"
<genii> Just use gparted to resize your windoze partition and free up some of the 80Gb for ubuntu. Needs to have been filechecked from inside of windows though first for gparted to successfully resize ntfs partitions.
<usser> blubba do u have them in your grub menu.lst file?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Hit your Caps Lock key once!
<hellonull> lol goldenhawk
<TV-VCR> THATS NOT HELPING!!! YOU NOT HELP
<blubba> usser, yeah...
<Basti> join #ubuntu-de
<TV-VCR> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<tech0007> lol
<blubba> usser, looking over /boot/grub/menu.lst ...
<bruenig> tracy_, that should work, I just tried it here
<vmlemon> Any other sources for the termcap-compat package? (Except the ones that were helpfully purged to make way for repositories/mirrors without it)
<usser> blubba is there any error messages, does it hand or what?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: You need a software called Partition Magic or something like that. It works in Windoze and it will create a new partition out of your Free Space on your single partition. Got it?
<TV-VCR> WHERE CAN I FIND IT
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: I dont know this!
<bruenig> !caps | TV-VCR calm down
<ubotu> TV-VCR calm down: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tracy_> bruenig, who knows what this thing is doing? :) thank you for trying. I have got to leave for class now. :(
<bruenig> !attitude | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<usser> blubba when u hit esc on grub boot phase do u see the menu with boot options?
<blubba> usser, Ive tried a couple of the newwer kernels, and they dont always lock up in the same place. often its near the beginning (mounting file systems and stuffl)...
<tech0007> lol :)
<genii> TV-VCR: Use instead this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<TV-VCR> !lattitude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lattitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> blubba oh ok
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: I told you how to do it, but i dont know where to find Windoze softwares!
<mneptok> TV-VCR: lose the <capslock>
<hellonull> !pwnt | TV-VCR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwnt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hellonull> lol
<TV-VCR> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TV-VCR> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<TV-VCR> o.o
<jussi01> !botabuse | TV-VCR
<ubotu> TV-VCR: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<llivavin> Can someone give me some common reasons why my computer will freeze up?
<genii> TV-VCR: You make that cd, boot up to it. Resize the windows partition. then install ubuntu from the regular livecd installation into the freed-up area you just made.
<TV-VCR> IM CONFUSED
<mneptok> TV-VCR: lose the <capslock>
<Jowi> llivavin, depends on at which point if freezez
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: First stop typing in Caps!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: :@
<tech0007> lol
<TV-VCR> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partition_Magic
<llivavin> Jowi: It randomly freezes
<TV-VCR> IS THAT IT
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, until you can lose the caps and get a better attitude, people aren't going to be very helpful to you
<llivavin> GUI does i should say
* genii sips a coffee and fumbles for his aspirin
<usser> blubba well u really gotta look at the logs see whats happening there
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<llivavin> I can still hear sounds and stuff
<TV-VCR> is it free
* TV-VCR was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (STOP THE CAPS)
<brobostigon> small letters tv-vcr
<hellonull> hahaha
<blubba> usser, I looked over menu.lst, didnt see anything odd..
<llivavin> .... Is it me or was TV-VCR appear 12 years old...?
<Jowi> llivavin, ah. does the mouse cursor move? is the keyboard dead (can you switch to console)?
<TV-VCR> is partitionmagic free
<llivavin> did TV-VCR appear*
<hellonull> TV-VCR, be nice or it will kick you again
<gOLdenHaWK3D> lol
<vulcanius> TV-VCR, no, it's commercial software
<mneptok> TV-VCR: lose the <capslock> (very last time)
<llivavin> Jowi:  Everything stops respoding
<TV-VCR> well i need free partition software
<llivavin> Mouse wont move and keybored wont take input
<blubba> usser, my guess is there isnt any log entries as it usually doesnt get too far in the boot process...
<genii> TV-VCR: No, not free. That is why I suggest to use the gparted bootable cdrom. I gave you already the link
<brobostigon> gparted
<Jowi> llivavin, does the caps lock key still work?
<mneptok> TV-VCR: Windows software questions belong in ##windows
<llivavin> Hrm, I unno have to try that next freeze up >.>
<TV-VCR> they r not work
<llivavin> TV-VCR:  Pirate it.
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: use gparted then.
<mneptok> llivavin: please don't suggest such things here
<TV-VCR> pirating is illegal
<TV-VCR> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php ?
<Jowi> llivavin, ok. which window manager are you using? are you using composite desktop? which video driver?
<genii> TV-VCR: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php                       You download the cd image. Make the cd. etc etc etc as I previously already reiterated
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<genii> TV-VCR: Yes
<signifer123> ubotu, ati > me
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: and make some free space from your single partition. later install ubuntu on that free space!
<TV-VCR> but i already make CD
<TV-VCR> I just need new partition!!
<vulcanius> i'm beginning to think he's unhelpable
<brobostigon> gparted will do it.
<hellonull> vulcanius: me too
<genii> TV-VCR: You use ghparted to make the new partition.
<hellonull> TV-VCR: you have to boot from that cd
<llivavin> Jowi: Hrm? Im using the Nvidia aclerated driver and err Desktop type?
<brobostigon> just concentrate tv-vcr.
<genii> *gparted
* TV-VCR slaps vulcanius around a bit with a large trout
<gorski> how to undelete files?
<Chousuke> hmm
<llivavin> You move them out of the trashcan?
<bruenig> gorski, get the backup you made and restore it
<preaction> gorski, once it's out of the trash it's gone
<gorski> nothing in trash
<llivavin> Then gone for good.
<Jowi> llivavin, by "composite desktop" I mean compiz/beryl
<riaal> TrueCrypt is supose to be in some repos for Fiesty, can anyone help me find witch one?
<Chousuke> gorski: hire a data recovery specialist :P
<ijonk> hi
<Jowi> hi ijonk
<usser> blubba well i dunno, i doesnt issue no kernel panic no nothing huh?
<llivavin> Jowi:  I have compiz installed but don't use it most of the time ((it freezes with it on or off.))
* genii hands intelikey a large bottle of sparkling spring water
<drewzf> I'm sorry, I've already said this, but ... Does anyone know where automatix went?
<llivavin> drewzf: Hrm? What do you mean where it went?
<bruenig> !automatix | drewzf
<ubotu> drewzf: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<llivavin> as in the site?
<ijonk> hi
<drewzf> Yes, as in the site.
<ijonk> hi
<bruenig> I bet someone who had their system broken got pissed and torched the servers
<ijonk> hi
<blubba> usser, usually it just locks up with the boot process on the screen... often within the first few tasks...
<tech0007> lol
<intelikey> i have a question,  is there anyway to report/check the ammount of memory that the kernel and initramfs has eaten up ?  it seems to be pre-deducted from the total  in /proc/meminfo  ???
<ijonk> hai
<sam281091> hey can someone tell me how to install ./configure for ssh
<ijonk> hai
<mneptok> drewzf: its karma ran over its dogma
<drewzf> Several of our clients have complained about their sites not working, I'm looking for routing issues online and getautomatix.com doesn't work for me.
<Hestv4> damn ubuntu keeps hanging on me
<blubba> usser, they always load the kernel, and the ubuntu boot up screen...
<drewzf> mneptok: HAHA! I freaking love that one, can I use it?
<ijonk> kk
<Hestv4> (ok, I haven't tried other operating systems on this box..)
<ijonk> hi
<llivavin> Jowi:??
<blubba> usser, and the only keyboard I have I use on another computer :( (I use synergy with several computers, 1 keyboard).
<Jowi> llivavin, ok. first I would recommend disable composite in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (set Option "Composite" to "Disable"). if that does not help switch from the nvidia driver to "vesa" to see if there is anything wrong with the video driver (since it is third party). if *that* does not help I would probably try another kernel myself but too early to say.
<genii> TV-VCR: Look. Very simple. Step 1- make gparted cdrom and boot computer with this cdrom. Resize the Windows part with this cdrom to make room for Ubuntu. Step 2 - Boot to the livecd of Ubuntu and install it to the space you just made
<mneptok> drewzf: all my speech is licensed under a Creative Commons "by attribution/no commercial/areyou serious?!" license
<TV-VCR> i ran out of cds earlier
<brobostigon> axactlly genii
<Jowi> llivavin, sorry, I think while I type. makes me slow :)
<hellonull> tv-vcr: go buy some more
<TV-VCR> i ruinnedone and spent last making ubuntoo cd
<drewzf> mneptok: I'm going to violate your license terms ;)
<TV-VCR> it take me forever to get there!
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: But now you already have a working Ubuntu CD!
<vulcanius> hrm... when searching Google for Ubuntu and NILFS I am asked if I meant Ubuntu and MILFS... interesting...
<tech0007> lol
<TV-VCR> not really
<cyrano> i dont get a script option when i right click in nautilus and even though i installed audio converter script with aptitude i haven't got any scripts in the nautilus script folder. Whats the solution?
<TV-VCR> it freeze
<hellonull> tv-vcr: gparted is on ubuntu cd
<drewzf> TV-VCR: take a deep breath and relax...
<^TalKz> hey, there is any way to restore ALL ubuntu settings back? like, clean as i installed it?
<mneptok> drewzf: i feel so dirty.
<TV-VCR> hellonull it is?
<gOLdenHaWK3D> TV-VCR: Thats cuz you are installing it thru Wubi.
<nomaS> hi, can i protect from DDoS attack ?
<bruenig> cyrano, the audio converter script is not a nautilus script is it?
<Jowi> llivavin, let me know if I am being unclear at any point.
<TV-VCR> but file system ins NTFS!!!
<drewzf> mneptok: It's okay, it'll wash off baby :o
<genii> TV-VCR: If you left about 60Mb on one of the ruined CDs you can still use it to make the gparted cdrom. The image is not big.
<TV-VCR> it's not CD-RW
<justin420> hi does anybody know if the ubuntu people will update the nonfree flash to match the latest flash from adobe? http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/ apparently has a fix to going fullscreen for linux
<Filthpig> hi
<llivavin> Jowi:  in xorg.conf its not showing any option for composit
<intelikey> ^TalKz mopping out your home dir will reset all the personal setings.
<genii> TV-VCR: gparted does not really care if you have ntfs or anything else.
<bruenig> justin420, certainly won't for fawn
<hellonull> tv-vcr: you boot from the cd, gparted comes up as a part of the installation process (step 3) i think and then you can partition the drive
<^TalKz> delete /home ?
<TV-VCR> wikipeida page say that gparted not support NTFS
<bruenig> justin420, however, flash is just extract and move the .so over, so you can handle it I'm sure
<hellonull> tv-vcr: (step 3, i think)**
<cyrano> bruenig: its listed in apt-get as nautilus-script-audio-converter
<llivavin> and its not the driver because it worked fine up untill a week or so ago
<cyrano> thats the package name
<justin420> thanks allot bruenig!
<justin420> :)
<bruenig> cyrano, dpkg -L it
<Filthpig> Tried upgrading to Gutsy today, but the upgrade tool threw an error, it couldn't fetch two of the files and claimed I had a network problem... although I was surfing the net happily at the time
<TV-VCR> it not support NTFS
<cyrano> mm. dpkg l what? could you give me the entire command
<intelikey> ^TalKz not /home   but $HOME/*   you may have things you want to exclude from that tho.
<bruenig> cyrano, dpkg -L package
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work in feisty
<Jowi> llivavin, should be the last thing in xorg.conf. Section "Extensions". if you don't have it try to switch fron the nvidia driver to either 1. the nvidia driver that comes with ubuntu (think it's called nv but not sure) or 2. switch to the "vesa" driver.
<TV-VCR> it not support NTFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hellonull> tv-vcr: it does not write ntfs, but it can convert unused part of ntfs to an ext2 or ext3 used for linux
<TV-VCR> oh ok
<Auckla> It detects my printer, allows me to print, but does not print anything? :)
<TV-VCR> brb try again
<^TalKz> intelikey: any example/tutorial?
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work in feisty
<hellonull> damn he was annoying
<bruenig> you shouldn't have helped him
<genii> TV-VCR: It does not need to write files onto your ntfs filesystemj. It just needs to resize the partition that the ntfs is on. It doesn't need to know anything about the ntfs.
<genii> bah
<hellonull> bruenig: if someone didnt he would have turned caps back on and kept going
<bruenig> hellonull, then he would have been booted
<genii> If he returns someone slap him for me
<hellonull> if he returns lets all slap him
<intelikey> ^TalKz and anything in $HOME/  that begins with . may be hidden from you.    .gonme/  for example.      rm $HOME/.gnome* -r    <<< that's one example.  but that wont reset everything. only the gnome settings.
<vulcanius> genii, if he returns i'll shoot myself
<tech0007> lol
<cyrano> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39295/
<genii> hellonull: LOL
<Grim76> He is probably going to repartition the whole drive and blow it up.
<bruenig> cyrano, what do you want?
<Jowi> llivavin, we need to pinpoint the problem. most common thing that make the desktop freeze would be the video driver. the vesa driver is to be considered "stable to the extreme". if the freeze continue there is a memcheck option in the grub menu when you boot up the PC
<bruenig> cyrano, that shows you where it is...
<vulcanius> Grim76, that means his IRC client will be gone.... which is good news
<brobostigon> it sounds like he will trash it. he wasnt listening properly.
<Grim76> This is true
<cyrano> i don't get an script option in the right click menu at all...
<hellonull> vulcanius: ingenious thinking
<genii> Grim76: Yes, then come back here and spam us for it
<cyrano> i would like to be able to right click in nautilus and run a script
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work in feisty
<wastrel> hi folks, finished installing feisty and the machine won't boot.  get the grub line then a blinking cursor at the top of the screen
<wastrel> i can boot rescue mode and mount the drive, everythign looks fine.
<bruenig> cyrano, well the script might be poor, I don't know about that, but it is where it is supposed to be
<nomaS> hi, can i protect from DDoS attack ?
<bruenig> cyrano, maybe open up the script and have a look
<intelikey> Grim76 or he could (not likely tho) deside to not use any partitions  like me.   i have no partition
<wastrel> (boot rescue from a CD)
<oxeimon> sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied
<oxeimon> I'm trying to install matlab on my computer, but when I do "sudo ./install", I get: "sudo: unable to execute ./install: Permission denied"
<genii> wastrel: Usual things: Dual head? If so try other plug/adapter etc
<Jowi> llivavin, there are other things that could cause freez as well (such as APIC) but normally that would give errors during boot time.
<Grim76> intelikey: Live CD?
<cyrano> but its not just that script... i dont even get the script menu... no scripts at all
<intelikey> Grim76 no.
<blubba> ide: failed opcode ?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: are you on a fat partition trying to execute it?
<bruenig> cyrano, well you won't get a script menu if you don't have any scripts
<marlun> The font used by default in ubuntu, can I download it and use it in Windows too?
<bruenig> cyrano, so are there others?
<oxeimon> I'm on the dvd
<intelikey> Grim76 hd install,  installed on /dev/hda
<Grim76> intelikey: Never heard of one running with out a partition though
<genii> oxeimon: sudo chown 0:0 install
<rdw200169> you can try: $bash install
<hellonull> marlun: it is a package in synaptic package manager as ttf font
<intelikey> Grim76 that's why i mentioned it.
<bruenig> cyrano, what are you even trying to do, I'm sure there is a quicker easier way
<cyrano> i'm gonna make one... what filename do i call a script? .default ?
<Jowi> marlun, that shouldn't be a problem. the ttf's are in /usr/share/fonts
<wastrel> genii: it's single dvi
<oxeimon> chown: changing ownership of `install': Read-only file system
<Fedman_> How can I start the gnome color picker?
<marlun> great :)
<oxeimon> I get the same problem
<Jowi> marlun, /usr/share/fonts/truetype to be exact
<genii> wastrel: Some i810 cipset?
<cyrano> i would like to have the audio convert right click in nautilus script. I've tried to install the deb package and in apt-get it didnt work
<Grim76> intelikey: you have my curiosity peaked how did you install without partitions?
<genii> *chipset
<intelikey> cyrano name a script something that describes what it does, but that there isn't already an app by that name
<rdw200169> oxeimon: what are you trying to do?
<bruenig> cyrano, no but what are you actually trying to do, convert what to what
<oxeimon> the install file is an executable...I just don't seem to be able to execute it
<oxeimon> I'm trying to install matlab from the dvd
<cyrano> wma to mp3
<marlun> Jowi: thanks :)
<bruenig> !info soundconverter
<oxeimon> but for some reason I can't get the install file to execute
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 67 kB, installed size 360 kB
<bruenig> use that ^
<Bassxman1> i need help getting sound on ubuntu
<Bassxman1> can anyone help?
<cyrano> ok thx
<genii> oxeimon: You need to copy it from the dvd to hd first
<usser> cyrano mencoder for mplayer does that
<oxeimon> ohh really.
<whatevertruly> hello, i can't get my new PCI USB card going
<Naxa> bye!
<drewzf> Has anyone ever seen Shuttleworth in here?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: I agree with genii
<intelikey> Grim76 the installation is somewhay tricky with the live CD,  one must manually mount the drive on /target and let the partitioning step fail then continue the installation with the failed step.
<oxeimon> hmm, the pdf said something about 'mounting' the dvd?
<oxeimon> what does mounting mean exactly
<oxeimon> like, when I inserted the dvd, I could browse it...does that mean it's been 'mounted'?
<bruenig> oxeimon, it has been put into the filesystem
<preaction> oxeimon, yes
<Grim76> intelikey: huh ok...Interesting
<rdw200169> oxeimon: mounting is just adding the files on the dvd to your file system, just like the D: E: etc... in windows
<intelikey> Grim76 it's not for a novice.    also you can't use grub as a boot loader.   lilo will work tho
<genii> oxeimon: Means to splice the contents of the thing you are mounting into the existing filesystem under a directory name
<blubba> dma_intr: status=0x51  ?
<bruenig> oxeimon, it is no longer just an inaccessible device file but its contents have been inserted into the filesystem for viewing
<rdw200169> oxeimon: if you can get into the dvd, it's mounted
<oxeimon> hmm, but I still can't start the installer after I mount it
<whatevertruly> i can't get my new PCI USB card going
<ali110> i am trying to install virtualbox but after clicking the debian file and clicking on install pakage it says downloding additional package files 0 of 3 and just stay like that all the time doing nothing ?? what is the problem
<oxeimon> and the installation guide says nothing about copying the files onto my hard drive
<genii> wastrel: Have you checked to see what driver it wants to be using in the xorg.conf ?
<cyrano> oh fuck... i think my problem will never be solved... i must have drm enryted wma files
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | cyrano
<ubotu> cyrano: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Bassxman1> i need help with a sound problem
<hellonull> cyrano: you have windows too?
<whatevertruly> help needed with USB problem
<llivavin> cyrano: Theres always a way to get something done. Its just the matter if its legal or not.
<Filthpig> Tried upgrading to Gutsy today, but the upgrade tool threw an error: it couldn't fetch two of the files and claimed I had a network problem... although I was surfing the net happily at the time. I'm currently trying the upgrade again, but it stops at the same time, I'm just waiting for the error...
<genii> oxeimon: Most installers want to begin making files of some sort in the same directory which you run them. If you run them on a read-only (eg: cd,DVD) filesystem they cannot be successful.
<cyrano> i don't have windows
<cyrano> only ubuntu
<llivavin> cyrano: How would you manage to get wma protected then?
<llivavin> USB drive or something?
<blubba> usser, it looks like a DMA problem ? Im not sure how I can have a DMA problem with one kernel, but not another ?
<oxeimon> genii: So you would suggest copying the contents of the dvd into some folder?
<cyrano> i have transfered them from a windows machine i guess. music i found on my harddisc
<wastrel> genii: it's ATI something.  i don't think the machine is even booting so i haven't looked at the X config yet
<ali110> i am trying to install virtualbox but after clicking the debian file and clicking on install pakage it says downloding additional package files 0 of 3 and just stay like that all the time doing nothing ?? what is the problem
<genii> oxeimon: Exactly so
<whatevertruly> llivavin, yes i can't get my new PCI USB card going
<wastrel> genii: i don't see the bootsplash or anything
<whatevertruly> llivavin, i can't even SEE it
<hellonull> cyrano: if you are able to get to a copy of windows, use windows media encoder, it should do the trick
<Jowi> cyrano, you can try to play them with mplayer.
<llivavin> whatevertruly: Google
<llivavin> i think you need drivers.
<cyrano> thansk for the suggestion but i wont install windows
<genii> wastrel: Ah OK, no splash etc. Best thing to try is inserting at kernel load then something like acpi=off or so, see if it progresses
<marlun> I do not have access to ubuntu right now, can someone tell me what the font used bydefault in ubuntu is called? I mean the font that is used in all applications for example pidgin, xchat, etc?
<cyrano> i've got several copys... but i'm done with that, and no spare pcs to break on it :P
<rdw200169> oeximon: the steps here can help: http://www.it.iastate.edu/matlab/student/
<rdw200169> oeximon: the installer intends for your PWD (Working Directory) to be the install directory.
<rdw200169> oeximon: if your working directory is on the DVD, it won't install
<hellonull> marlun: "sans"
<Filthpig> the beryl repos doesn't respond when upgrading to Gutsy. Is it safe to comment them out in the sources list before upgrading?
<Jowi> cyrano, if mplayer can play them there should be a wma converter for it. you could probably use "mplayer -ao pcm" or use the -dumpaudio switch
<Bassxman1> can anyone please help me with a sound problem
<Bassxman1> ?
<genii> rdw200169: Good find
<bruenig> Filthpig, you want to do that anyways, you don't want a bunch of third party garbage while you are upgrading
<Filthpig> Should I upgrade to compiz fusion before upgrading?
<blubba> help, several kernels seem to complain about dma_intr, status=0x51, and error0x84 however booting older kernels work fine (so i dont think its hardware issue).
<genii> Filthpig: I would suggest no, but others here might have a different view
<bruenig> blubba, do you need to newer kernels for anything?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: what do you mean by a working directory?
<bruenig> the*
<rdw200169> genii: I think i've been using linux for too long..
<Filthpig> bruenig: ok, good stuff. I just didn't want to be left with a f'ed up X or anything because of lacking files for beryl
<oxeimon> rdw200169: is that the directory that the installer is in?
<Filthpig> I'll comment them out and retry then :)
<genii> oxeimon: Working directory is the directory you are running the installation file from
<bruenig> Filthpig, beryl is a window manager so....
<blubba> bruenig, well, im not sure, but probably... how many security issues have there been since 2.6.12-9 ?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: in BASH, (the terminal), if you type $echo $PWD, it will tell you your working directory
<bruenig> blubba, probably not
<bruenig> rdw200169, just pwd  will do
<blubba> bruenig, havnt used this computer in a while, and its the fastest one I have. may do video editing and stuff on it...
<Filthpig> bruenig: well yes, but things can happen ;)
<oxeimon> rdw200169: even when I try "sudo /media/cdrom0/install", I get: "sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom0/install: Permission denied"
<Troseph> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<cyrano> mplayer can't play them
<rdw200169> oxeimon: the trick, i think, is that the installer, on the dvd, is using that variable as the install directory, so you execute the install program from the PWD you intend to install to
<cyrano> :(
<rdw200169> oxeimon, try this: sudo bash /media/cdrom0/install
<Jowi> cyrano, even with w32codecs?
<Troseph> !samba | troseph
<cyrano> YUP
<cyrano> what do i name a script by the way? . default .script???
<Auckla> This should bee added somewhere. "http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81847.html" For LxMark 4200 Series printers.
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work in feisty?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: that seemed to have kind of worked, except I get an error with my X window system file 'xsetup'..."/media/cdrom0/update/install/main.sh: line 86: /media/cdrom0/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied"
<Tommy> oxeimon, you need to be root
<erUSUL> cyrano: *.sh if it's a shell script
<rdw200169> Tommy, i agree
<Luke_S> Is there a way to create your own custom ubuntu CD and rename "ubuntu" to something else? I need to make an install CD with basic packages and X (not desktop manager) and have X start a X based application on boot (possibly take the place of the boot manager).
<cyrano> is a nautilus script a shell script?
<oxeimon> Tommy: I said "sudo bash /media/cdrom0/install" Is that different from being root?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, sometimes sudo doesn't quite work the way you want to, and you have to log into root, even though it may not exist
<oxeimon> how do you log into root?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, by doing 'sudo su root' or 'sudo su -'
<lucien> i have a slow/low-memory laptop. can someone recommend me a simple and fast gtk engine?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: your prompt should change from a $ to a #
<oxeimon> rdw200169: so... I should type: "sudo su root bash /media/cdrom0/install"?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, separately,
<oxeimon> k
<fen1x> Hey guys, How do you compile C++ in Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, chang to root, then run the command
<TheSkeptik> #kubuntu
<oxeimon> root@entropy:/usr/local/matlab74# /media/cdrom0/install
<oxeimon> bash: /media/cdrom0/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Bassxman1> can someone help me with my sound blaster 16 PCI card?
<oxeimon> oh wait, forgot the bash
<oxeimon> nope, I get the same problem
<oxeimon> /media/cdrom0/update/install/main.sh: line 86: /media/cdrom0/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<livingdaylight> Is Ubuntu melGibson out yet?
<brobostigon> 
<livingdaylight> Is Ubuntu version MelGibson released yet?
<tech0007> anyone knows how to make samsung sgh-e760s work in feisty?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I get the same problem after logging into root: "/media/cdrom0/update/install/main.sh: line 86: /media/cdrom0/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied"
<Jowi> livingdaylight, no
<rdw200169> oeximon: perhaps your dvd got mounted wrong, *perhaps*, not sure though
<rdw200169> oeximon, with the wrong options..
<oxeimon> rdw200169: how do you change how your dvd is mounted?
<Jtkiefer> anyone know what error 2 means when loading grub, I just did a new install and on the first boot it gaver error 2 on grub
<rdw200169> oeximon, that, or the producers of the dvd did a very poor job..
<MStublefield> Has anyone else been getting horribly slow downloads through Synaptic? Particularly running the alpha of Gutsy...
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I actually had a similar kind of problem earlier. I have this portable hard drive, but whenever I plug it in, I could only read from it, but not write onto it
<wastrel> bah
<oxeimon> rdw200169: the dvd is from matlab
<wastrel> MStublefield: gusty is #ubuntu+1
<neosix> hello!!!
<MStublefield> Ah, thanks.
<rdw200169> oeximon: yeah, ubuntu can get buggy with how it mounts things...
<fen1x> Hey guys, How do you compile C++ in Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> oeximon: you have to edit /etc/fstab
<rdw200169> oeximon: not fun for someone new ...
<andruk> anybody know a good cvs frontend?
<Devourer> fen1x: g++
<neosix> fen1x: you must install g++
<ompaul> !compile > fen1x ( with a compiler   check out the message from the bot
<fen1x> Devourer: I have g++ how do I use it?
<rdw200169> oeximon, can you show me what it has for your dvd drive (cdrom0)?  i don't want to see the whole file, just that one line
<Jtkiefer> anyone know what error 2 means when loading grub, I just did a new install and on the first boot it gaver error 2 on grub
<Devourer> fen1x: In the terminal you type "g++ blah.cpp".
<Luke_S> Anyone here use reconstructor?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: what line do you mean? How do I see what "it has"?
<rdw200169> Jtkiefer: that means it can't find /boot
<blubba> hrm... I noticed that it looks like im loading smp kernels on the ones that fail.  what can I do to change that?
<Jtkiefer> damn
<oxeimon> rdw200169: you mean the line in fstab?
<fen1x> Devourer: Assuming the blah.cpp has to be /Home/Name/Directory/Blah.cpp?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: the line that has something like /dev/cdrom0
<rdw200169> oxeimon: yes
<oxeimon> /media/cdrom0/update/install/main.sh: line 86: /media/cdrom0/update/bin/glnx86/xsetup: Permission denied
<oxeimon> wait no
<Jtkiefer> odd that it can't do that considering I clean loaded everything and wiped the drive
<oxeimon> rdw200169: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Devourer> fen1x: It can be in any directory...
<fen1x> Devourer: well yea, but just saying it has to have the file path right?
<Devourer> fen1x: You have to be in the same directory though. You can do this by using the cd command.
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<riaal> what is the best dc clinet out there? (most suported by hubs)?
<Jowi> blubba, all the -generic kernels has got smp support. the i386 versions should be free of it (I think)
<rdw200169> oxeimon, looks ok, you could try unmounting it, then mounting again
<rdw200169> oxeimon, use the commands umount and mount
<alcaponage> When I put my laptop on standby and turn it on, all i see is a blank screen and a mouse pointer
<genii> rdw200169: Some sites I see say that sudo is not adequate for matlab install. so he needs something like sudo su -
<Devourer> fen1x: I don't know, I guess you could try it with the whole path.
<rdw200169> genii: but he tried as root
<teddy> have a ubuntu 704 box with a lost root password. I tried booting into rescue mode but that jsut gives me another root login prompt. I tried booting from the ubuntu D and selecting "rescue" but that does not load the LVM. Tried modprobe lvm (lvm2, etc) notig loads up...Since LVM is the default install, why the heck is this critical module not the deafult when doing a recovery?
<Bassxman1> My sound isn't working and I've tried rebooting and even reinstalling and I still don't have any sound.  I have a Sound Blaster 16 PCI card.  Can anyone help?
<oxeimon> rdw: "bash: unmount: command not found"
<rdw200169> genii: so we're trying a remount
<wastrel> lvm isn't the default install
<tech0007> alcaponage....dont ask if you can ask for help...just ask :)
<eva-> anyone knows how to reduce the size of a pdf file  ?
<genii> rdw200169: Yes, odd
<wastrel> lvm is a choice you can make in the installer but it isn't default
<rdw200169> oxeimon: not unmount, umount
<alcaponage> How come my screen is blank on ubuntu after I put it in standby?
<alcaponage> I see a white mouse
<genii> oxeimon: only 1 n in umount and its at the end near the T
<sensae> I'm having an extremely difficult time getting my sound to work - I have an ATI chipset, and have tried following the hda-intel wiki page to no success.
<rdw200169> oxeimon, like 'umount /dev/scd0
<rdw200169> oxeimon, or umount /media/cdrom0
<oxeimon> rdw200169: k did that
<rdw200169> oxeimon, then go back to your normal user
<eva-> anyone knows how to reduce the size of a pdf file  ?
<riaal> what is the best dc clinet out there? (most suported by hubs)? What are you ppl running?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, by doing su (username)
<whatevertruly> can't get the drivers for the PE1511-910
<tech0007> eva-:   tar :)
<whatevertruly> USB card with firewire
<teddy> have a ubuntu 704 box with a lost root password. I tried booting into rescue mode but that just gives me another root login prompt. Tried booting with SINGLE, same root login prompt. I tried booting from the ubuntu CD and selecting "rescue" but that does not load the LVM. Tried modprobe lvm (lvm2, etc) no LVM loads...Since LVM is the default install, why the heck is this critical module not the default when doing a recovery?
<alcaponage> What channel do I go to get get compiz help?
<alcaponage> #compiz-effect?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: k I'm back in my regular user "wchen@entropy:/usr/local/matlab74$"
<eva-> tech0007, and is the file sill a pdf ?
<dkr_> If someone modified GPL licensed software (say, WordPress and Vanilla Forum), and modified it in various, undocumented ways, and if I ask for the source code, they are legally required to give it to me, no?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: now mount it: mount /media/cdrom0
<wastrel> teddy: lvm isn't the default.  it's an option in the installer but not default selected
<rdw200169> oxeimon: or mount /dev/scd0
<rdw200169> oxeimon: both work
<tech0007> eva-: nope, but u can open still the same if u use gnome desktop
<whatevertruly> anybody know where can i get drivers for an USB card?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Jowi> alcaponage, #ubuntu-effects
<rdw200169> oxeimon, that's normal, think about it, can you write to a burned cd?
<bruenig> tech0007, you realize it just extracts it in tmp right?
<oxeimon> rdw200169:  I know, I'm just trying to give you as much as I can
<tech0007> bruenig:  exactly
<bruenig> not really a gnome innovation
<bjv> apt- has come to a dead halt because of broken package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386
<oxeimon> rdw200169: just in case there's a subtle problem somewhere
<tech0007> bruenig:.is it gnome-vfs?
<whatevertruly> hello!
<spiderpig> hello madam
<whatevertruly> drivers needed!
<bjv> attempting to install new packages, or just run autoremove hangs at 'Removing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386 ...'
<rdw200169> what do you see when you type 'ls -l /media/' i'm looking for the line related to cdrom0
<sensae> Could anyone here help me with my sound?
<andruk> anybody know a good cvs frontend?
<rdw200169> oeximon, that's an L-lowercase, by the way
<eva-> tech0007, any other way ? cos i used pdftk to do some pdf work and the resulting file is just too big, any other way to reduce the size ?
<Jowi> sensae, you need to be more precise. does the driver load without error?
<bjv> dpkg reports "rH  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-386 2.6.20.5-16.29"
<bjv> how to get rid of a package with this installation status?
<oxeimon> rdw200169:  what's an L-lowercase? Also, can you use my real name = oxeimon, instead of oeximon? I don't get the nice bold-ing of the text with oeximon
<whatevertruly> Jowi, i can't find the drivers for my USB Firewire card......
<hombrehuevo> hello anybody can help me with ANJUTA?
<sensae> Jowi: Using the alsa wiki I determined I need the hda-intel module, and can modprobe that, it loads fine but I get no sound.
<doodle77> can someone point me to a tutorial on how to use iwconfig+ifconfig to connect to a wireless network?
<darkchr0n0s> !wireless
<tech0007> andruk:  cvsgui www.wincvs.org, though i never tried it yet
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> doodle77, man iwconfig
<Jowi> sensae, "alsamixer" report the correct card? is the sound levels in there turned up and unmuted?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: oh wait, you use oxeimon sometimes, nvm
<doodle77> bruenig: looked at that already...
<rdw200169> oxeimon, sorry, the little-L it shows up poorly by some fonts
<wastrel> oxeimon: you can add things to your hilight list :] 
<whatevertruly> oxeimon, i can't find the drivers for my USB Firewire card......
<Kopfgeldjaeger> gn8
<sensae> Jowi: Yes and yes
<Jowi> whatevertruly, http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ is a place to start
<bruenig> doodle77, for unsecured, it's just iwconfig INTERFACE essid nameofaccesspoint && dhclient INTERFACE
<bruenig> doodle77, other stuff you have to do keys and such, all well explained in the man page
<darkchr0n0s> what is the command to install .deb packages ?
<Jtkiefer> is there any reason why the ubuntu cd would have mounted the installation at /media vs just /, I'm trying to troubleshoot that grub issue with the livecd with little success
<darkchr0n0s> deb -dpkg file.deb?
<oxeimon> whatevertruly: I'm not someone to help you. I'm a guy that needs help :-D
<Jowi> sensae, are there any switches with strange names in alsamixer ?
<bruenig> dpkg -i
<darkchr0n0s> thanks
<Jtkiefer> unless that's the livecd and not the installation
<sensae> Jowi: LFE
<hombrehuevo> hello anybody can help me with ANJUTA?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: be back in 5, time for the hourly
<Squares> Quick question, does open moko support glade
<hombrehuevo> hello anybody can help me with ANJUTA or with other C compiler?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: k
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, anjuta is not a c compiler
<Jowi> sensae, shouldn't make a difference.
<hombrehuevo> hello anybody can help me with ANJUTA or with other C IDE?
<bruenig> I can help with vim, it works as a C IDE
<darkchr0n0s> IDE for C.. hmm
<sensae> Jowi: Well there aren't any other strange switches, others are "Front, Front Mic, Surround, Center"
<Squares> Just ask the question dont ask to ask
<hombrehuevo> how I can install VIM?
<bruenig> !info vim-full
<ubotu> vim-full: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2 (feisty), package size 934 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<darkchr0n0s> hombrehuevo:  it's there by default
<bruenig> ubuntu's vim is well known as awful
<Jowi> sensae, ok. go to the multimedia settings and select ALSA as output sink.
<bruenig> would recommend compiling it
<wastrel> mmm vim tutorial
<wastrel> what's wrong with ubunty's vim
<tech0007> hmmm..vim..vmmmmmmmmm
<sensae> Jowi: I've made sure ALSA
<bruenig> wastrel, arrows when in insert don't work
<rom1v> lu
<hombrehuevo> ok apt-get install vim
<bruenig> wastrel, no highlighting, etc
<sensae> Jowi: I've made sure ALSA's selected
<rom1v> y'en a qui ont dj russi  compiler vlc
<rom1v> ?
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, ubotu just told you it is vim-full
<wastrel> who uses arrows?  :p
<bruenig> wastrel, when in insert it is often faster
<alcaponage> help me
<rom1v> some already managed to compile vlc?
<alcaponage> how come my screen is blank after i put it on standby?
<bruenig> arrow over one instead of escape, h, i
<rom1v> someone
<Quak3r> sound wheel does not work!
<darkchr0n0s> alcaponage:  don't put on standby.. it doesn't work
<tdiddy> The built in microphones on my compal ifl90 aren't working... i've messed with the alsa-mixer to no avail.. any ideas?
<Jowi> sensae, in alsamixer, what does "Chip:" at the top say?
<hombrehuevo> how I can execute vim?
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, vim file
<tech0007> alcaponage...u use compiz, make sure ur system meets the requirements
<bjv> help, cannot apt-get remove a package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39303/
<sensae> Jowi: Chip: Realtek ALC861
<bjv> installation status is 'rH'
<atlnts> if you do an 'apt-get source xxx' to modify a configuration, do you have to do anythinig besides 'dpkg-buldpackage' to rebuild the .deb?
<hombrehuevo> oh shit but it like vi
<hombrehuevo> no, please
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, best ide there is though
<hombrehuevo> I need someone that use Anjuta, Eclipse, or KDeveloper
<Jowi> sensae, are you using feisty?
<sensae> Jowi: Yes
<mattthebaker> is there a kernel flag i can give grub to disable agpgart being loaded? or does that need to be done elsewhere?
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, you can use gvim
<Jowi> sensae, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/89527 (with a possible fix at the bottom of page)
<hombrehuevo> are you mocking me?
<shiznit> hi
<whatevertruly> Jowi, the test says it's working properly and with all the drivers.....but it does not
<bjv> hombrehuevo: have you ran gvim?
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, if you wanted gui I mean, you can use gvim
<wastrel> www.eclipse.org?
<attackdecay> what's considered the best way to rename mp3's based on id3?
<Jowi> whatevertruly, you asked for the driver. you got it. I have no experience with firewire cards.
<bjv> attackdecay: i use easytag, it's a bit slow on my disks, though
<riaal> DirectConnect client for ubuntu? Whats the most suported one?
<hombrehuevo> ok bruenig
<hombrehuevo> I have gvim
<hombrehuevo> how i can execute gvim?
<bruenig> hombrehuevo, should be in the menus, just run gvim
<bjv> this package will not remove at all :(
<blubba> usser, my issue seems to be DMA, adding ide=nodma has the system booting. not sure why though...
<bruenig> attackdecay, you could also write a bash script with id3info
<alcaponage> I need help using the cube
<alcaponage> My cube won't work
<rdw200169> oxeimon: what does this output? ls -l /media | while read file; do grep cdrom0; done
<oxeimon> rdw200169: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root  root     6 2007-09-07 10:32 cdrom -> cdrom0
<oxeimon> dr-xr-xr-x 6 root  root  2048 2007-02-09 00:32 cdrom0
<Badseed> hello
<Badseed> is anyone here that has managed to make a sagem fast 800 e4 usb modem work in feisty?
<jonah_> hi guys, what is the best way to mount a second hardrive in fstab so it mounts on boot etc and where should i mount it too and how should i go about it?
<erisco> how do I reinstall a package?
<littlecharly> Hi
<attackdecay> thnx for the easytag, nice gui
<nickrud> jonah_: depends a bit: what kind of partition, and what purpose does it serve?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: what about: ls -l /media/cdrom0/install
<teddy> so okay, if the Ubuntu 704 cd does not include LVM in the rescue D mode, what live CD can i use that would include support for RAIDs/LVM/SATAs etc..I would imagine one of those Linux System Rescue distros would be best to use....
<attackdecay> bash script would do, but i'm still getting around scripting...  have only done some sox scripts so far...  i do need to learn more about the particulars of renaming, esp. find and replace renaming, in bash script
<jonah_> nickrud, well it's ext3 and it's just a second hardrive for extra storage, it's already got some data on it i want to be able to use and at moment bit stuck as it's not mounted etc
<oxeimon> -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 37482 2007-01-11 17:05 /media/cdrom0/install
<atlnts> if you do an 'apt-get source xxx' to modify a configuration, do you have to do anythinig besides 'dpkg-buldpackage' to rebuild the .deb?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 37482 2007-01-11 17:05 /media/cdrom0/install
<Jowi> !dsl | Badseed (have you read this?)
<ubotu> Badseed (have you read this?): Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<sensae> Jowi: No dice on the fix, unfortunately
<rdw200169> oxeimon, that's strange, it give global-execute access, and yet you can't execute as your normal user..
<nickrud> jonah_: then /dev/<whatever> /data  -t  ext3 defaults 0 1 would serve nicely, or maybe /home/<you>/data in place of /data
<kaChr> does every ubuntu have  ftp preinstalled?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: yup
<alecw1> I just installed Compiz Fusion, but I then decided I didn't like it enough to keep it. After removing it, my metacity Alt+Tab doesn't work anymore! :( Can someone help?
<nickrud> jonah_: that would cause the partition to be mounted at /data on bootup
<rdw200169> oxeimon: what about ls -l /bin/sh
<z10n> hi there, how do i get programs to run when i boot up my machine?
<pike__> !startup | z10n
<oxeimon> rdw200169: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-09-07 10:32 /bin/sh -> dash
<ubotu> z10n: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<gerzon> hi
<kaChr> hello i got a question does every ubuntu have  ftp preinstalled?
<bruenig> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<z10n> thank you :)
<Badseed> ubotu: thanks, but it's the goddamn modem
<gerzon> somebody speak spanish..??
<Haz> kaChr: as far as a i know, yes.
<jonah_> nickrud, ok so do i need to create a dir first from terminal before adding a line in fstab?
<dgjones> !es | gerzon
<Jowi> sensae, from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88400 "Wow, adding "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" at the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2347081&postcount=4) solves my problem. Thx to Joseph Smidt." did you see that?
<ubotu> gerzon: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nickrud> !es | gerzon
<nickrud> jonah_: yes, good catch ;)
<rdw200169> ok, perhaps dash is causing problems, it has for me in the past..
<kaChr> any recomendation for a ftp server?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: ok, perhaps dash is causing problems, it has for me in the past..
<KOJV> Okay, so here I am, Windows freak to the bone, running Ubuntu... and find myself unable to write to my NTFS partitions. Is it impossible?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: do this, sudo rm /bin/sh
<oxeimon> rdw200169: done
<rdw200169> oxeimon: then: sudo ln -s /bin/bash /bin/sh
<sensae> Jowi: I was actually already using options snd-hda-intel model=3stack, and switched to model=auto
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oxeimon> rdw200169: done. What's ln?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, then do an ls -l /bin/sh
<kaChr> anyone wanna recomend a ftp server?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: link
<oxeimon> rdw200169: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2007-10-01 17:07 /bin/sh -> /bin/bash
<godzirra> wtf.  Everytime I reboot I have to reinstall my nvidia driver?  Anyone ever have this problem?  I install the nvidia driver after rebooting and it works fine.  Until I install it, it fails.
<rdw200169> oxeimon: ok, good, now we're at least using bash as the standard sh (shell)
<Jowi> sensae, some also say that removing the module snd_hda_intel and modprobe'ing it again fix it. that's all I can seem to find for now.
<rdw200169> oxeimon: lets try installing again..
<rdw200169> oxeimon: cd /usr/local
<rdw200169> oxeimon: mkdir matlab
<sensae> Jowi: Do you know how I would remove it?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: cd matlab
<oxeimon> "wchen@entropy:/usr/local/matlab74$ /media/cdrom0/install
<oxeimon> bash: /media/cdrom0/install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<bruenig> oxeimon, paste that script
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> sensae, modprobe -r snd_hda_intel (I guess)
<jonah_> nickrud, ok sorry i'm a bit slow can you guide me step by step then?
<KOJV> Thank you nickrud!
<nickrud> jonah_: sure,   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<z10n> hmm, but say i wanted an x-shellscript to start when i boot my machine, how would i do that, sorry the link you gave me only tells me about applications
<fen1x> when I run g++ it doesn't do anything, like it just accepts it and moves on
<sensae> Jowi: ... I get a FATAL: Module is in use -_-
<cookie> any1 have a min?
<hechmann> Yes, anyone have a minute for me?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: good call bruenig, make it easy...
<nickrud> z10n: in that context, a shell script is an application
<z10n> say a shell script from /etc/init.d that i want to run when i boot up the machine, is there a how-to for that?
<oxeimon> lol
<Jowi> sensae, close all apps that uses the soundcard. (alsamixer, esd etc)
<bruenig> rdw200169, a lot better than these blind stabs, just read the thing and figure it out right
<nickrud> !boot | z10n
<z10n> ahh ok, so in the session manager command line, for the cl, i would put sudo /etc/init.d/application?
<rdw200169> bruenig, yeah.
<godzirra> wtf.  Everytime I reboot I have to reinstall my nvidia driver?  Anyone ever have this problem?  I install the nvidia driver after rebooting and it works fine.  Until I install it, it fails.
<ubotu> z10n: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<bruenig> godzirra, define install
<nickrud> argh what happened to !boot
<jonah_> nickrud, ok
<nickrud> z10n: the proper way would be sudo update-rc.d <scriptname> defaults
<darkchr0n0s> oohbuntu
<godzirra> bruenig: I'm using the binary install, because restricted drivers doesn't detect my card.  Hence I have to install via the NVIDIA script I downloaded from their website.
<hechmann> I need to replace a kernel module (apparently) to get my ipw3945 from version 1.2.0mp to a new version that let's me get on the the internet wirelessly
<nickrud> jonah_: what partition is it?
<hechmann> Anyone have any idea how to do that?
<jonah_> nickrud, not sure how do i check that?
<bruenig> godzirra, just because restricted drivers doesn't detect it, that doesn't mean you have to install from their website
<godzirra> bruenig: oh?
<acecase> hello
<nickrud> jonah_: sudo fdisk -l will show all your available partitions
<godzirra> bruenig: elaborate please?
<undauntedspirit> How can I schedule a manual fsck?
<bruenig> godzirra, but in any case, you shouldn't need to be reinstalling each time either
<Jowi> Badseed, not sure if this will help, but in the old days I used Mandrake (Mandriva) and needed eagle usb stuff. is that installed?
<bruenig> godzirra, what happens before the reinstall, just fails and you go to console?
<godzirra> I completely agree. ;)
<nickrud> undauntedspirit: creating an empty file, /forcefsck  is supposed to force a fsck on boot
<godzirra> fails with an error.
<acecase> can anyone point me to a recent guide to using a ubuntu shared printer from a Windows client?
<bruenig> godzirra, but keeps you in console right?
<godzirra> yes.
<z10n> sweet, thanks heaps :)
<undauntedspirit> Nickrud:  Thanks
<jonah_> nickrud, that gives me command not found
<dheeraj_k> update through update manager is very slow :(
<bruenig> godzirra, and have you tried to get it going without reinstalling it from console
<Aishiko>  to do that I think I'll have to do a reinstall of Ubuntu, can I run a repair on Ubuntu to load the drivers for a new motherboard? or would I have to do a clean install
<Badseed> Jowi: yes, it is but some guides say that it has to be removed cause it conflicts with the firmware i have to install
<godzirra> bruenig: no, I'm not sure what to do other than that.
<nickrud> jonah_: you did a typo somewhere then:   sudo    fdisk    -l
<oxeimon> rdw200169: any ideas? o.0
<Badseed> so i think i might try that
<Jowi> Badseed, it's the USB version then I assumd?
<Jowi> assume
<bruenig> godzirra, modprobe nvidia perhaps and then see
<dheeraj_k> my net speed is 2mbps but getting only 30kbps download speed
<godzirra> ah.  Let me try that.  I bet you're right.
<Gimp0r> hi, I only seem to be able to decrypt retail dvd's if i run totem as root, any idea what file needs chmodding?
<godzirra> back in a moment.
<alecw1> I'm having a program, and it's pretty urgent. For some reason, when I plug my headphones into my computer, the sound comes out of the headphones, but it STILL comes out of laptop speakers. This is a huge problem. I asked on the forums, and someone said to tick the box in the sound preferences under switches. But the problem is that I don't have a tickbox for the headphones. Can someone help?
<Badseed> Jowi: yes, unfortunately
<jonah_> nickrud, it's sdb
<jonah_> nickrud, sdb1
<Jowi> !info eagle-usb-utils
<hechmann> Argh, can anyone tell me how to update a driver in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> eagle-usb-utils: Userspace tools for Eagle USB ADSL modems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 86 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Badseed> the lights are on but no synchronization
<dheeraj_k> !info gusty
<ubotu> Package gusty does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jowi> Badseed, does the modems status light blink when you start the computer and then gets stable after a while?
<Scunizi> hechmann, what driver?
<hechmann> ipw3945 wireless driver
<hechmann> Apparently there was a bug and it was fixed with a new version
<nickrud> jonah_: then the next step is to get the UUID:   blkid  will list the uuid's for your devices.
<hechmann> But I have no idea how to get the new version
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Badseed> Jowi: it gets on a couple of times but then both go out
<Scunizi> hechmann, have you used www.google.com/linux for your search?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: i found something on the ubuntu-forums that seems related: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35172.html
<Badseed> the modem works well under windows
<hechmann> I don't even know what to search for
<jonah_> nickrud, how do i do that then?
<godzirra> bruenig: nope.
<nickrud> jonah_:   blkid   in a terminal
<godzirra> that doesnt fix it.
<rdw200169> oxeimon, the unmounted, and mounted, as root, then installed and it worked
<oxeimon> rdw200169: so I should unmount as my regular usr, and remount as root?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, do it all as root
<rdw200169> oxeimon, i.e. sudo su root
<oxeimon> didn't we do that already, unmount and mount as root
<Scunizi> hechmann, search for ipw3945
<rdw200169> oxeimon, you remounted as your normal user
<gonzaloaf_work> hi ,I'm  trying to mount a fs with sshfs, but I get this error: fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied, any clue?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: same problem
<oxeimon> xsetup fails
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work:  use sudo before the command
<rdw200169> oxeimon, he says that he had to unmount and mount as root, so try that
<oxeimon> rdw200169: if I use "bash /media/cdrom0/install", xsetup fails, otherwise I get : "/bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Jowi> Badseed, have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<oxeimon> that's what I just tried
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, but just root will have access to the files when I mount it
<Eagleray> Hi, does anyone know where I can get the source for the e1000-ich9 patch? Google appears to be pretty useless at finding it
<Scunizi> !wireless | hechmann
<ubotu> hechmann: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, I want the single user to access
<KOJV> I need Ubuntu drivers for my GeForce FX5200 (just get them from Nvidia?) and my Microsoft Intellimouse Optical (wanna use the extra buttons).
<nickrud> !nvidia | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruenig> oxeimon, I just told you to paste the script
<godzirra> bruenig: Actually, if I reinstall the driver, it doesn't load a module either.
<Tommy> Hello, I currently have ubuntu 7.04 running on a IBM Thinkpad T30. I am trying to get my wireless internet card working properly, Belkin F5D7011 v1212.  I have installed it using ndiswrapper and when I do a list it says present, However it still does not light up.  I read in some forums of people having success and I follow their steps but I can't seem to get it to work.
<nickrud> !mouse | KOJV (ubotu is our knowledge repository ;)
<Eagleray> (e1000-ich9 is a patch for the e1000 kernel driver to make it run on an ich9 platform)
<ubotu> KOJV (ubotu is our knowledge repository ;): Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<trappist> KOJV: you should be able to set up your extra buttons in xorg.conf without installing additional drivers
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work:  use -o UID=022
<rdw200169> oxeimon: try this: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<Luke_S> Is there any way to create an Ubuntu install cd (alternate) that has a custom usplash, no desktop manager, and the x window system with an X based app starting on boot???
<rdw200169> oxeimon: after unmounting, of course
<Scunizi> KOJV, the FX5200 will work fine with the Nvidia drivers in Synaptic.
<rdw200169> oxeimon, as root, of course
<Badseed> Jowi: yes, followed it except the step with the module removal which it says isn't necessary on 7.04
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work:  use -o umask=222
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work:  don't use UID
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, how do I umount it?
<cookie> how can i copy stuff off my server  to my home, without ftp because i dont have it installed
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work:  that is one thing i would like to ask ppl here... only way i know is to logoff
<oxeimon> rdw200169: there seem to be some syntax error in that
<bruenig> oxeimon, paste the goddamn script for the love of god
<darkchr0n0s> can anyone tell me. how to unmount drives mounted using sshfs
<oxeimon> bruenig: paste what script??
<erUSUL> cookie: if you have openssh you can use scp
<godzirra> bruenig: suggestions?
<boumboum> How do I repair GRUB in Ubuntu? I suffered partition table damage, ran testdisk, got the Ubuntu partition readable again from the LiveCD but it won't boot. It's a dual-boot system.
<bruenig> oxeimon, /media/cdrom0/install, what else
<KOJV> Thank you nickrud, you're being most helpful!
<rdw200169> oxeimon: try this: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<erUSUL> !grub | boumboum
<ubotu> boumboum: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KOJV> Okay trappist!
<nickrud> KOJV: low hanging fruit, but thanks anyway :)
<KOJV> Okay Scunizi!
<boumboum> !grub
<boumboum> thanks
<boumboum> !grub | boumboum
<oxeimon> rdw200169: okay done.
<rdw200169> let's try installing ... again...
<KOJV> How can I make GAIM highlight messages with my name?
<darkchr0n0s> any ideas about this --> how to unmount drives mounted using sshfs.
<bruenig> rdw200169, please tell him to paste the script
<eAi_> is it known that the upgrade to 7.10 fails through the update manager?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39308/
<rdw200169> oxeimon, do you know how to paste to the pastebin?
<trappist> eAi_: try #ubuntu+1
<Eagleray> Does anyone know where I can find the source code for the e1000-ich9 kernel patch? This patch allows the e1000 driver to work on ICH9-based platforms, but isn't yet available through kernel.org. I've tried google, and got nowhere.
<Jowi> Badseed, then I don't have much else to add... If I remeber correctly, the lights go out if the firmware hasn't been loaded.
<oxeimon> rdw200169: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39308/
<boumboum> dark: I do not know. Have you tried a www.google.com/linux search?
<eAi_> thanks trappist
<KOJV> How can I make GAIM highlight messages with my name?
<bruenig> oxeimon, /media/cdrom0/install -t, try that although that doesn't explain your error message
<oxeimon> rdw200169: omg wtf it worked?
<Badseed> Jowi: yes it's a strange situation. i think i'll play with the module, there's nothing else to do. But thanks a whole lot for your time and interest :)
<rdw200169> oxeimon, huh?
<Tommy> No one can help me still ?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: well, I got the GUI to pop up
<Jowi> Badseed, I remember that eagle modem with horror. least I could do. ;)
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I'm getting other errors now though
<oxeimon> o.0
<Eagleray> Tommy: what's the issue?
<Tommy> Hello, I currently have ubuntu 7.04 running on a IBM Thinkpad T30. I am trying to get my wireless internet card working properly, Belkin F5D7011 v1212.  I have installed it using ndiswrapper and when I do a list it says present, However it still does not light up.  I read in some forums of people having success and I follow their steps but I can't seem to get it to work.
<bruenig> oxeimon, run it with -t
<Jowi> Badseed, almost worth the investment to get  a "normal" modem with ethernet connection
<Tommy> I was just wondering if you would have some other tips i can try
<rdw200169> bruenig, you read fast
<KOJV> How can I make GAIM highlight messages with my name?
<Eagleray> Tommy: Ummm.... I can't say I've had much experience with ndiswrapper, but you're in the right place to ask for help
<iamtim> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64bit version. when i enable the ATI driver and reboot, X crashes with a black screen and CPU usage by X is pegged at 100%
<Badseed> Jowi: yes, i think that would be a better solution. will do as soon as i have the cash to get rid of the usb modm!
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work : still there ?
<rdw200169> oxeimon:  required commands: awk, cd, echo, expr, ls, pwd, rm
<Tommy> Ok thanks anyway Eagleray, I'll just keep waiting
<rdw200169> oxeimon, i can't remember if awk is in the base distro, try it
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, yes
<bruenig> it is in coreutils
<Eagleray> Tommy: good luck - wireless can be a pain to get working
<rdw200169> oxeimon, as in $awk
<Jowi> Badseed, hang on. which version is it? E4 or something else?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: nothing happened
<kritical> Can anyone tell me how I can tell what version a package is in apt-cache?
<Eagleray> Tommy: I was fortunate enough to have an atheros chipset in mine, which is pretty well supported
<godzirra> Everytime I reboot I have to reinstall my nvidia driver from the script downloaded from NVIDIA?  Anyone ever have this problem?  I install the nvidia driver after rebooting and it works fine.  Until I install it, X fails to start with a "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" error.
<bruenig> oxeimon, have you run it with -t yet?
<Eagleray> kritical: apt-cache show packagename
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work : try fusermount -u
<AutoMatriX> does anybody know how to link a MioC210 gps under linux ?
<oxeimon> bruenig: yes, I just get the same stuff only in the terminal
<bruenig> oxeimon, which is
<rdw200169> oxeimon, it should have come up with it's usage
<KOJV> xorg.conf is write protected, how do I redeem that?
<oxeimon> bruenig: I got the installer to run...
<Badseed> Jowi: it's the e4, which tends to work only by chance as i have understood from the various guides
<rdw200169> oxeimon, try: sudo apt-get install awk
<KOJV> How can I make GAIM highlight messages with my name?
<Tommy> Eagleray, yea I don't get much luck.  Haha
<Eagleray> kritical: that said, often there are many more versions available than just what's shown
<oxeimon> hmm
<oxeimon> original awk, gawk , or mawk?
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, still using umask=222 I dont have access as a user
<bruenig> it was better when these people still used windows, it really was
<rdw200169> oxeimon: original
<Eagleray> bruenig: haha
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work : wait 1 sec, i'll give you whole command
<Jtkiefer> what's the propername for xwindows to boot it from text mode
<KOJV> xorg.conf is owned by root and I can't overwrite it. How can I fix my mouse config then?
<Jowi> Badseed, it's in french. altough not difficult level: http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-16791-1-installer-un-sagem-f-st-800-e4-sous-ubuntu-edgy-eft-6-10-ou-feisty-fawn-7-04.html
<godzirra> bruenig: heh
<Jowi> Badseed, might be worth a shot
<Eagleray> Jtkiefer: X or startx, depending on what you want to do
<godzirra> bruenig: I'm not a noob.. this is just a really weird problem.
<kyled> is there a program i can use to scan my windows drive for a virus from ubuntu on a dual boot machine? i have a windows virus i cant shake
<bruenig> godzirra, not you
<KOJV> nickrud, is this fruit hanging too high?? :-o
<oxeimon> rdw200169: it seems to be installed, but $awk still doesn't do anything
<Eagleray> kyled: try ClamAV
<Badseed> Jowi: thanks! :) missed that, will give it a try
<nickrud> KOJV: use gksduo gedit to get access.  do /msg ubotu !root for an explanation
<kyled> ok, thanks Eagleray
<oxeimon> rdw200169: what is this for?
<godzirra> bruenig: Ahh, good.  Any idea though?
<ferronica> unable to enter bios menu
<ferronica> and my numlock not working :(
<nickrud> KOJV: short form explanation:  /etc is a system directory, you need admin privileges to write there
<bruenig> oxeimon, not $awk, $ awk
<bruenig> oxeimon, as in $ being the dollar sign in your terminal
<Eagleray> ferronica: are you using a keyboard with an 'F-Lock' key?
<Eagleray> ferronica: (often microsoft keyboards, but other brands can have them too)
<rdw200169> oxeimon, the $ is the prompt
<oxeimon> still nothing
<rdw200169> bruenig, thanks
<ferronica> Eagleray: no
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work : sudo sshfs -o allow_other username@host:/source_folder/ destination/
<shiznit> is there an app like obectdock for linux?
<bruenig> !docks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit> object-dock*
<darkchr0n0s> shifty- : kiba dock
<boumboum> I am going to reboot, thanks againf or the help on GRUB....now to see if it worked. :)
<bruenig> shiznit, there are like 15 different docks
<Eagleray> ferronica: have you tried your keyboard on another PC? IF not, try it - if you have the same problem on the second PC, your keyboard is stuffed
<darkchr0n0s> shifty- : use kiba-dock
<KOJV> Thank you nickrud, that should be added to the guides for configuring mouse...
<shiznit> where do i find them
<oxeimon> rdw200169: what do we need awk for?
<darkchr0n0s> gonzaloaf_work : it works ?
<Arepie> i just installed USP with the svn, everything works fine, it's just, the search part, i couldn't type in it.. how can i solve this problem?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, the installer
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I got the installer to start though
<rdw200169> oxeimon, it was in the file you put in the pastebin, a list of required programs
* bruenig wonders how he is going to fare with matlab
<Stormx2_> gonzaloaf_work: You need to do a sudo chmod 777 /dev/fuse
<ferronica> okay
<oxeimon> rdw200169: hm
<Stormx2_> gonzaloaf_work: Don't ask me why, I don't know. it's a bug as of feisty I guess.
<gonzaloaf_work> darkchr0n0s, yeah! thanks
<bruenig> they usually keep matlab away from autistic children I thought, but I guess not
<rdw200169> oxeimon, chances are the installer stopped when it tried to use a program it couldn't find, i don't know
<darkchr0n0s> Stormx2_ : you can just use -o allow_others
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I see. It said that there was a syntax problem with the license file, but I guess it might have been because of the lack of awk
<godzirra> bruenig: I'm guessing you've no more ideas? :)
<godzirra> Everytime I reboot I have to reinstall my nvidia driver from the script downloaded from NVIDIA?  Anyone ever have this problem?  I install the nvidia driver after rebooting and it works fine.  Until I install it, X fails to start with a "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!" error.
<nickrud> KOJV: you're absolutely right about it not being clear about admin privs
<bruenig> godzirra, the error doesn't really make sense, x should load nvidia module if you have it specified as your driver
<Eagleray> godzirra: try adding the kernel module to /etc/modules
<shiznit> godzirra, i tried over and over and failed until i used Envy, then it finally installed
<rdw200169> bruenig, hm... RTFM all day long it seems...
<Eagleray> godzirra: this will force it to autoload on boot
<Eagleray> godzirra: if that still doesn't work, rebuilding your initrd image may help
<bruenig> rdw200169, the problem is more him completely ignoring advice, why even come in here
<godzirra> Eagleray: how do I add it to /etc/modules ?
<godzirra> oh duh.
<Eagleray> godzirra: text editor, as root
<Eagleray> godzirra: each module should have its own line
<godzirra> Eagleray: yeah I know.. it was a stupidity moment on my part.
<bruenig> godzirra, you just said that modprobing it doesn't work though
<godzirra> shiznit: It installs fine each time and starts up fine each time.  Its just when I rebot it does weird stuff.
<godzirra> bruenig: I agree.
<Eagleray> bruenig: reminds me of a troll we had in here a few days ago
<Tommy> Hello, I currently have ubuntu 7.04 running on a IBM Thinkpad T30. I am trying to get my wireless internet card working properly, Belkin F5D7011 v1212.  I have installed it using ndiswrapper and when I do a list it says present, However it still does not light up.  I read in some forums of people having success and I follow their steps but I can't seem to get it to work.
<shiznit> i must have hit a nerve asking about a dock, this factoids thing is crazy
<godzirra> Eagleray: I'm trying it now, but, see what bruenig said.
<godzirra> modprobe didn't make any difference.
<shiznit> godzirra, try envy
<bruenig> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Eagleray> godzirra: aha - interesting, as /etc/modules just auto-modprobes the module at boot time
<shiznit> lol at that
<godzirra> yeah.
<godzirra> its not working if I load nvidia.
<shiznit> i tried the restricted fucker and it kept rebooting me to black screen
<neverblue2> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> shiznit, language please
<Eagleray> godzirra: are you sure the module is being installed correctly, or is it just getting insmodded from wherever the installer put it?
<iamtim> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 64bit version. when i enable the ATI driver and reboot, X crashes with a black screen and CPU usage by X is pegged at 100%. can anyone recommend a solution?
<godzirra> It never listed for me for restricted.
<godzirra> Eagleray: I've no idea.  I run the NVIDIA script and it installs it and then X starts.  When I reboot, X fails to start.
<neverblue2> godzirra, please dont use envy like shiznit recommend
<rdw200169> bruenig, i like coming in here once in a while to chat with the masses, sort of like jumping into a fire pit
<atlfalcons866> what file system should i use
<godzirra> I'd prefer not to use envy. ;)
<neverblue2> godzirra, 'lspci | grep VGA'
<godzirra> Eagleray: modprobe didn't work.
<darkchr0n0s> atlfalcons866 , errm.. use ext3 ?
<shiznit> sorry about the language, but after what i went throught with the "standard" methos, and being how envy was the only think that actually freaking worked, im getting a lttle upsed
<pike__> atlfalcons866: ext3 is standard
<godzirra> neverblue2: unkown device 0427
<neverblue2> ah
<bruenig> godzirra, envy just does what you were doing anyways just in an error prone automatic fashion
<atlfalcons866> why not resiserfs
<godzirra> neverblue2: Its an 8400 go GS
<chrisjs169|brb> is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow?
<rdw200169> bruenig, quite a bit more dangerous than just answering questions on the launchpad
<whiskeytango> godzirra, nvidia 8400 ?
<neverblue2> right, I have been trying to find out what to do with the 'newer' nVidia cards
<godzirra> Yes.
<Eagleray> godzirra: do you know the name of the kernel module?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: awk is definitely installed, $ awk doesn't do anything though
<shiznit> the restricted manager, the nvidia packages in synaptic, all crap
<whiskeytango> Its not supported atm :(
<godzirra> Eagleray: No.  As far as I can tell it doesnt load a module when I run it.
<bruenig> shiznit, you really don't understand how those work do you?
<godzirra> whiskeytango: it works fine =p
<Eagleray> godzirra: try running this:
<whiskeytango> i have an 8500 GT and cant get it to do anything:(
<whiskeytango> mak emine work!!!
<whiskeytango> make mine^
<rdw200169> oxeimon, don't worry about it then
<shiznit> i dont really care, it actually installed the driver, unlike all the "standard" methods
<godzirra> whiskeytango: you try the binary driver from the nvidia site?
<atlfalcons866> is ext3 fast
<whiskeytango> Aye
<KOJV> How can I make GAIM highlight messages with my name in them?
<godzirra> Hrm.
<godzirra> weird.
<Eagleray> godzirra: updatedb && locate nvidia | grep /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<drewzf> whiskeytango, with the 8500GT you need the binary from nvidia's site
<neverblue2> godzirra, have you tried the forums ?
<shiznit> yes i even tried installign the binary, same error every time
<whiskeytango> Gives me an error saying it doesnt recognize the filetype
<drewzf> I had a siminlar problem
<bruenig> shiznit, yeah well when you do understand how it works then you will realize
<shiznit> failed to initialize
<Eagleray> godzirra: what does it find (or not find)?
<shiznit> no screen found
<darkchr0n0s> atlfalcons866 , i think fat32 is fastest, but you don't wannt use it
<godzirra> Eagleray: sec.  running updatedb.
<rdw200169> oxeimon, let's move on, put in the pastebin as much of the error during install that you get, at the end.
<bruenig> shiznit, the binaries aren't compiled to work with every card is the point
<bruenig> shiznit, they can't be
<shiznit> 8800 is the best selling card on the market
<whiskeytango> grr wife wants me to take her to dinner, bbiafm
<Eagleray> godzirra: note that updatedt needs to be run as root, or it will fail
<Eagleray> godzirra: *updatedb
<bruenig> shiznit, its done to cover the most card types
<darkchr0n0s> shiznit 80GTX is
<godzirra> Eagleray: I know.  :)  I'm fairly old to linux.  Just new to ubuntu and not great at X.
<rdw200169> oxeimon, from there we can move back-wards
<darkchr0n0s> shiznit 8800GTX is
<Eagleray> godzirra: oh excellent :D
<shiznit> 8800gtx is what i have
<Semidios> Okay,  I recently Installed Ubuntu on a Dell I have laying around.  I am trying to use it as a file server for my Mac Laptop.  I have shared the second drive on the Linux box.  And using Connect to server on the Mac I can connect to it, but when I try to copy files over, it says I do not have permissions.  The file will show up in Linux, but be 0 bytes.  Anyone know how to get this working?
<Semidios> also I am using NFS to do this
<chrisjs169|brb> out of the 180KB/s I usually get from us.archive.ubuntu.com, I'm currently getting between 50KB/s and 70KB/s - is there a problem with the site?
* GNine Nv MX4400 GeForce works just fine .  
<Gimp0r> anyone know why i can only play retail dvd's if i run totem as root?
<Eagleray> godzirra: just don't ask me ubuntu-specific questions.... I'm a debian user
<godzirra> Eagleray: in the 2.6.20-16-generic directory (which is what uname -r shows) I have nvidia/nvidiafb.ko nvidia.ko
<shiznit> ask momal when he logs on here, we went at it for 12 hours trying to get my 8800gtx to work, with a clean install
<godzirra> Eagleray: ha.  me too.
<shiznit> nothing worked until i found envy
<neverblue2> Gimp0r, what other 'types' of DVDs are you looking to run in totem ?
<andy_33> How do I check which computers that are on my network?
<iadmin> hey guys
<godzirra> Eagleray: In /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<andy_33> any easy command for that?
<neverblue2> andy_33, places/network
<Eagleray> godzirra: ok, try this: "modprobe nvidia && modprobe nvidiafb"
<drewzf> Has anyone seen an issue with firefox becoming generally unresponsive when inserting text?
<Eagleray> godzirra: then try strating X
<andy_33> neverblue: thanks
* GNine has never needed envy for anything
<Eagleray> godzirra: *starting. What happens?
<purity> Semidios - if you are not bothered about security chmod a+rwx /path_of_shared_nfs_drive
<Gimp0r> andy_33 retail encrypted ones. It works as root but doesn;t decrypt otherwise
<Eagleray> godzirra: does modprobe error, or simply return nothing?
<Eagleray> godzirra: (nothing is good)
<godzirra> Eagleray: modprobe reutrns nothing, and lsmod shows them loaded.
<godzirra> starting x results in the same error.
<andy_33> Gimp0r:  what? :x
<godzirra> oh wait.
<Electrosys> How do I show hide the hidden files in fiesty? I think I turned it on but now I can't remember how to turn it off
<boojah> where can i get info about the versions of different packages in gutsy? i need to know the version of the iwlwifi driver currently in gutsy beta
<neverblue2> Electrosys, ctrl-h
<oxeimon> rdw200169: it says that I'm spamming the pastebin, and tells me to enable javascript, even though it's already enabled
<godzirra> Eagleray: the error in X is "API mismatch: this NVIDIA driver component has version 100.14.19, but the NVIDIA kernel's module version does not match."
<purity> electrosys - from nautilus ctrl -H
<Eagleray> godzirra: aha! where did this driver come from?
<andy_33> neverblue: When i went to network and checked the Windows network nothing comes up. I got a server on my network running windows tho
<Semidios> purity, permissions on the second drive are set to 777..  or at least the umask in the fstab is set to 000
<GNine> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<godzirra> Eagleray: the NVIDIA site.
<Gimp0r> i can only play dvd movies if i run totem as root. if i run it as a user it will not decrypt the css
<rdw200169> oxeimon: i don't know, i never use it
<Electrosys> purity, neverblue2: it seems to show the hidden files in the shell also. I think I turned it on using konqueor.
<drewzf> Has anyone seen an issue with firefox becoming generally unresponsive when inserting text?
<godzirra> Eagleray: i.e. sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<oxeimon> Enter the MATLAB root directory > [/usr/local/matlab74] 
<oxeimon> TMW_Archive license checkout failed.
<oxeimon> Future license file format or misspelling in license file.
<oxeimon>  The file was issued for a later version of FLEXnet Licensing than this
<oxeimon>  program understands.
<oxeimon> Feature:       TMW_Archive
<neverblue2> Electrosys, ls -la will show hidden files in a shell
<oxeimon> License text:  ""
<oxeimon> License path:  /usr/local/matlab74/etc/license.dat
<oxeimon> FLEXnet Licensing error:-90,313
<Eagleray> godzirra: lol I mean did you get a precompiled kernel module, or compile your own?
<oxeimon> For further information, refer to the FLEXnet Licensing End User Guide,
<oxeimon> available at "www.macrovision.com".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<neverblue2> !pastebin | oxeimon
<ubotu> oxeimon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@129.170.204.249]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<purity> electrosys ls -al /path_of_files
<godzirra> Ahh.
<Eagleray> godzirra:  the precompiled ones can have issues
<godzirra> It compiled my own.  It couldnt find the precompiled one.
<drewzf> Someone HAS to know something about this, I'm using IE on Linux for gods sakes
<Electrosys> purity, neverblue2: Is there an ls -don't show hidden files?
<Eagleray> godzirra: hmm, very strange. Try getting a slightly older version of the driver, see if you get better results
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@129.170.204.249]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Eagleray> godzirra: I'm wondering if it's a bug in the driver
<andy_33> How do I check which computers are connected to my network?
<darkchr0n0s> drewzf : remove all the plugins and try then
<neverblue2> Electrosys, ls
<Phaqui> Hi, I need to manually remove some entries from the "program launcher"-thingy. How can I do that?
<rdw200169> oxeimon, reluctantly, you've got a problem, now, that is specifically related to a problem with your dvd, and the iso that matlab created
<purity> electrosys - type at command prompt "ls -al /path_of_files" eg "ls -al /home/electrosys"
<Eagleray> godzirra: before you do, make sure you rmmod the nvidia modules and delete them
<GNine> IE on linux...
<godzirra> Eagleray: the newest v ersion worked on a 64 biut ubuntu.
<godzirra> which is whats really weird.
* GNine looks out the windows
<Electrosys> purity, neverblue2: how can I view the attributes of a file to see if its set to hidden or not?
<Eagleray> GNine: IE will run in wine
<GNine> so
<oxeimon> rdw200169: what would you recommend? Do you think it's a problem with the dvd?
<darkchr0n0s> GNine , and you think you have seen it all ! :P
<godzirra> Eagleray: so delete all the nvidia.ko modules?
<oxeimon> rdw200169: ie, would getting another dvd help?
<rdw200169> oxeimon: hold on  a sec
<GNine> tru, darkchr0n0s
<Eagleray> godzirra: yup. And you aren't trying to install the 64bit version on 32bit ubuntu are you!?!?!?
<godzirra> Nope.
<godzirra> Hence the x86 in the filename ;)
<purity> electrosys - hidden files start with a period eg .profile is a hidden file
<neverblue2> Electrosys, hidden files have a '.' (period) in the name
<Eagleray> godzirra: good point
<koer> anyone know what the KDEnlive support channel is ?
<Electrosys> purity, neverblue2: Thanks for all the great help.
<drewzf> darkchr0n0s, Doesn't appear to help at all.
<neverblue2> Electrosys, np
<godzirra> k, give me a sec.  I have to boot up X to get my wireless working ;)
<godzirra> so lemme change it to vesa.
<erisco> with windows I know it is best to get the drive partition for the OS as small as possible to improve latency time. Does it matter with Ubuntu? I have a 200GB drive... should I go 10GB for ubuntu and 190GB for my file storage? Is there a way to have my home directory on the other partition in that case?
<Eagleray> godzirra: try 'nv', it's the free nvidia driver that comes with X
<Eagleray> godzirra: it's a damn sight better than vesa, but has no 3d - only 2d acceleration
<godzirra> Eagleray: Yeah, I've tried that one and havent gotten it to work.
<Eagleray> godzirra: :o
* GNine says: "linux is not windows"
<erisco> or should I just do a whole 200GB ext3 partition
<Eagleray> GNine: [Citation Required] 
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erisco> no one has any advice? :(
<GNine> that statement about thinking outside the box... apply it
<godzirra> Eagleray: hrmm...  where can you find the older versions of the driver?
<godzirra> I only see the link to the current driver.
<Eagleray> godzirra: it's been a few months, but last time I looked they had a link to an archive page with older versions of the driver
<rdw200169> oxeimon: this seems like a common problem
<oxeimon> rdw200169: how so?
<godzirra> got iu
<godzirra> it
<rdw200169> oxeimon: http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/1-1824Z.html?solution=1-1824Z
<purity> semidios - type ls -l /path_to_share and see what the permissions are
<koer> help ! i try to save edited videos with mp3 music in Kdenlive but when i play them the sound is going way fast and it skips and cuts !!!
* GNine bashes at Semidios nick
<willgoitia> hey, anyone knows a site where i can read tutorials about equinox3d
<GNine> is that as in "semiGod"  ?  what does that mean?
<rabbitnightmare> wow ubuntu seems so much better than pclinuxos
<willgoitia> I've searched in google but nothing comes..!
<rabbitnightmare> it works so much faster and better
<Eagleray> rabbitnightmare: ubuntu still has a ton of bugs though
<rabbitnightmare> right
<Eagleray> rabbitnightmare: and realistically the performance should be similar if set up correctly
<Boumboum5> Ok, I've got my GRUB back. Works fine now. Have new problem now. Some of the Ubuntu system files seems to have gotten corrupted....it booots up part way, the splash screen with the progress bar...then when it gets to the text screen for devices...I just get a blinking cursor.... Is there a way to do a "repair install" of Ubuntu without damaging my tweaked settings and installed apps?
<rabbitnightmare> as long as i can burn cds
<rabbitnightmare> idk both have setup wizards
<rabbitnightmare> and this is faster in almost every way and things work where they didnt there
<GNine> Eagleray, would you care fixing them bugs instead of  tlkng sht
<rabbitnightmare> ./configure didnt break x when i went to install a program i use often
<rabbitnightmare> cd burning works here where it didnt there
<GNine> oh.. wait.. you cant .. you dont even know how to code an html for myspace
<rabbitnightmare> desktop effects work here where they didnt there
<rabbitnightmare> so to me this is a vast improvement
<Eagleray> GNine: stop trolling please, I do enough bugfixes at work without needing more. I wasn't talking shit - that statement regarding ubuntu's bugs was entirely accurate.
<godzirra> GNine: thats a bad thing why? :p
<erisco> okay, my only question is: how do you specify your home folder to be on a different partition from / ?
<Semidios> purity, drwxrwxrwx 4 root users    16384  2007-19-01 16:41 Media
<matthew__> How do you start an X app over ssh?
<GNine> i just dont agree with your statement.. my system is running 100% fine .. so your "bugs" are definitely not mine..
<Boumboum5> erisco: Hmm. I saw a web page about that just a while ago....have you done a google search?
<Quak3r> matthew__, you can create the link to the server then use nautilus to open apps ?
<erisco> Boumboum5, I have no idea what search terms to use
<soothsayer> Can anyone tell me the difference between 'mail' in 'mailutils' and 'mailutils'?
<Boumboum5> erisco: Ok let me see if I can find anything for you... it's definitely not standard...but I think it's possible.
<purity> semidios - have you tried copying a single file to the root of this share?
<siloko> erisco: create your partition, add it to fstab , mount partition on /home
<godzirra> Eagleray: uhh, problem.
<erisco> Boumboum5, it is highly convenient. You can wipe the / partition and upgrade ubuntu while leaving all of your files alone
<matthew__> Quak3r:  ?  i don't know what you mean.  I have sshed into my desktop and want to launch evolution.  When I type "evolution" from the terminal, it says "cannot open display"
<godzirra> Eagleray: nvidia.ko apparently wasnt the right thing to delete.  Its telling me (the script) Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.
<rdw200169> Eagleray: have you tried other Distro's?
<andy_33> How do I check which computers are connected to my network?
<erisco> siloko, thanks. do you know of any place these steps are written (typed) down?
<Woet> Hello, does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk
<Semidios> purity, yes.  It shows up.  but it is 0 bytes.  When I drag it over on the Mac its says "The operation cannot be completed because you do not have sufficient privileges for some of the items."
#ubuntu 2007-10-02
<rdw200169> andy_33: you can use nmap
<andy_33> andy_33: yeah, but I dont know the command :/
<siloko> erisco: not off the top of my head - ubuntuforums would be a good place to start
<genii> soothsayer: Mailutils provides a commandline mail function so you can do: mail -s "subject" someone@somewhere <text here>
<siloko> erisco: it's a very common thing to do
<rdw200169> andy_33: use something like nmap -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<erisco> siloko, I hear it is a good setup. Is it something I have to worry about before or after I make all the necessary partitions?
<soothsayer> genii: Thanks.
<siloko> erisco: if you do it from sys install most installers even let you do as part of the preinstal partitioning
<genii> soothsayer: np
<erisco> siloko, I will just be using parted
<siloko> erisco:  on an existing install?
<rdw200169> andy_33, it'll find hosts, even behind personal-firewalls...
<shiznit> parted works great off the livecd
<erisco> siloko, nope. Everything is being hosed and reloaded
<shiznit> much better than the installed
<shiznit> installer
<andy_33> rdw200169:  Failed to find device eth1 which was referenced in /proc/net/route
<siloko> erisco: then it's very straight forward
<siloko> erisco: create the partiton during the install
<andy_33> rdw200169:  it scanned 256 ip addresses and 0 hosts came up:\
<rdw200169> andy_33, of course, use your subnet
<Boumboum5> erisco: Hm. if the purpose is simply to presever all the files in /home, what I would do is create a new partition for it, the copy all the files in /home to the new partition. Then you can wipe the old one and upgrade ubuntu over it.  Do you want more details on how to do that?
<GNine> to say ubuntu is great but it has a lot of bugs .. is an oxymoron..  i say the most probable cause of your issues is :  human error
<erisco> siloko, yes... and at which stage do I setup /home to be on the other partition?
<siloko> erisco: and simply tell the installer you want that partition to be your home dir
<godzirra> Eagleray: any ideas what to do now?
<Thegeektechnique> question... Do you think adobe illustrator cs2 will work with the new version of WINE?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  subnet, what? :x
<Eagleray> godzirra: back, sorry - had a phonecall
<rdw200169> andy_33, what's your ip and subnet?
<erisco> siloko, you sure it prompts me for that?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  my ip is 10.0.0.4
<Eagleray> godzirra: hold up while I scroll back and read your comments
<GNine> check thyself before you wreck thyself
<andy_33> rdw200169:  I don't know what subnet is tho
<rdw200169> andy_33, ok, try nmap -sP 10.0.0.0/24
<siloko> erisco: if you choose custom partitioning you can do what you like
<godzirra> Eagleray: sure thing.  (Basiclaly it can't build the nvidia module from the shell script because it s unable to load nvidia.ko)
<siloko> erisco: if you let the installer do it for you - then you'll get it all on one partition ;)
<rdw200169> andy_33: the /24 = 255.255.255.0
<andy_33> rdw200169:  ah, thats the ip range?
<purity> semidios - so if you type in ls -al /path_to_share what information do you get for the file you have tried to copy over?
<erisco> siloko, hmm alright I will take a look. lets say that /home was not setup properly and was put on the same partition as /
<Boumboum5> erisco: once the new partition is created and mounted, you can dreate the /home directory by typine /mkdir home    it's not actually /home but a duplicate in another directory. Would that soit your needs? You can copy back after the install.
<erisco> siloko, will I be able to correct it afterwards?
<siloko> erisco: yes
<rdw200169> andy_33, i don't know, i'm guessing, but it will work anyway, and just have errors to the network ip's that are unroutable
<andy_33> rdw200169:  K, is it any way I can resolve the ip's into the host name?
<Boumboum5> the installer does, if you select "manual partitioning"
<erisco> siloko, okay I will give it a whirl. thanks
<Woet> Hello, does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk
<rdw200169> andy_33, not really, unless there's a dns server somewhere tracking them
<erisco> Boumboum5, thanks.
* GNine is still wondering what's a "dios"
<siloko> erisco: good luck :)
<Eagleray> godzirra: it _should_ be recompiling that on its own
<godzirra> GNine: Its a spell you cast in wizardry to heal your characters.
<bascule> GNine: 2 os di 2 os .. maybe :)
<godzirra> Eagleray: its not  :)
<rdw200169> andy_33, which i doubt seriously on a local network...
<Boumboum5> good luck erisco :)
<soothsayer> genii: Do you know, is there an alternative to the 'mailutils' package that provides a command for sending mail and has fewer dependencies (13.4MB to install mailutils)
<andy_33> rdw200169:  truer
<Eagleray> godzirra: can you give me a step-by-step of what you're doing, where it fails, and with what error?
<Semidios> purity, -rwxrwxrwx 1 root users    0  2007-10-01  17:08
<alcaponage> I have a question
<Woet> Hello, does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk
<Eagleray> rdw200169: yup
<alcaponage> How do I get the menu down on the bottom?
<genii> soothsayer: Well, it also installs other things, the BSD mail handling utilities.
<Boumboum5> soothsayer: this probably isn't what you are looking for, but I use webmail myself---browser-based mail.....hotmail, yahoo, and google all provide them.
<alcaponage> Like the firefox
<oxeimon> rdw200169: so yeah, that mathworks site didn't help, but thank you so much for all your help
<Woet> Hello, does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk
<alcaponage> How do I make it so it looks like the mac osx?
<bascule> Woet: look into fish
<GNine> i know semi = 18 wheeler = tractor truck , dios : does not compute
<genii> soothsayer: If you need command-line mail functions however, you need the mailutils package
<rdw200169> Eagleray, i find that Ubuntu has a lot fewer than others...
<soothsayer> Boumboum5: No it isn't what I'm looking for.
<purity> semidios - what happens if you put a file in the share from the linux box and copy it over to the mac, from the mac
<oxeimon> rdw200169: I think I'm going to take a break now, and probably come back to this some other time.
<godzirra> sh Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run, accept license agreement, Tell it to go ahead even though there's a driver on the system (it detects the newer version), tell it I dont want to check online for one, hit ok when it doesnt find a precompiled kernel interface, (then it starts trying to build and fails)
<Eagleray> rdw200169: It has tons less than many do
<siloko> alcaponage: rightclick the panel - properties - orientation - choose bottom
<Malberto> Woet: don't make flood please !
<soothsayer> genii: Okay, thanks. That was my question.
<Eagleray> rdw200169: but there are still a lot there
<Eagleray> rdw200169: part of that's due to it being based on debian unstable
<lucas_> hi. i updated to xorg 7.3 and now the "enie" key doesn't work. it is a spanish key
<rdw200169> Eagleray, and ubuntu has just about the strongest user-base...
<bascule> lucas_: get a grip
<Eagleray> rdw200169: and part of that's the inclusion of bleeding edge software without a long testing period
<genii> soothsayer: np
<lucas_> bascule: what?
<Eagleray> rdw200169: yup, by far the largest desktop userbase
<tdizzy> hello
<bascule> !es | lucas_
<ubotu> lucas_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<erisco> one more question :P
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with a problem?
<rdw200169> Eagleray, and that's what's gonna cause both problems and solutions...
<Boumboum5> alcaponage: I found a trick for that.....http://image.google.com   do an image search... term "ubuntu osx theme OR themes"....it will show a bunch of images of desktops that look like OSX and you can pick the one you like... chances are, it's on a website that lists what theme that is and how to get it.
<EricT> hi all. I just installed Ubuntu on my new shiny poweredge 2950 server - it recognizes the ethernet cards fine, but now i need assistance configuring them. i know all the proper IP's and stuff. can someone assist me?
<erisco> say I install a package that is 2GB. Is this space taken from / or /home?
<Eagleray> rdw200169: indeed...
<erisco> where is the bulk of the package installed to?
<soothsayer> genii: On second thought, surely there must be an alternative? mailutils is pulling in guile and mysql.
<rdw200169> Eagleray, but at least the ubuntuforums are quick to find an answer to obscure things...
<siloko> erisco: /
<lucas_> bascule: im not looking for help in spanish. i just want to know how to change my keyboard layout
<Eagleray> rdw200169: Yep. #ubuntu's also pretty good most of the time
<erisco> siloko, hmm. A ubuntu install is how many gigs? 2-3?
<alcaponage> siloko: How do i make it look like the picture in herehttp://lifehacker.com/software/pretty-and-productive/power-up-your-linux-desktop-with-compiz-fusion-291002.php
<bascule> lucas_: 'enie' key 'any' key, try somewhere more clueless
<godzirra> erisco: depends what you install.
<heguru> EricT: you installed ubuntu-server or ubuntu-desktop ?
<Boumboum5> soothsayer: there are a number of mail programs for linux. I do not know enough to compare or know which suits your needs best. There's dozens of them, I know that.
<D4N`> hi
<Eagleray> rdw200169: it's why I tend to hang out here sometimes rather than #debian, #debian is a lot slower
<godzirra> erisco: you  can probably get one under 500 megs if you tried.  you just woudlnt have x :)
<carlosV2> hi
<siloko> erisco: some people create a partition for /usr/local which holds a lot of use application data - but most sys packages go off root
<rdw200169> oxeimon: you did add your license information to the license file, right?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  under 10.0.0.7 it says MAC Address: xx.x.x.x.x.x..x.x  (NextGenTel Holding ASA)
<lucas_> bascule: asshole
<EricT> heguru, ubuntu-server amd64
<Semidios> purity, it opens on the mac just fine.  copys over great.
<godzirra> well crap.
<andy_33> rdw200169:  Can i say for sure that it's not a windows computer?
<godzirra> My X is now broken and I cant fix it this time.
<heguru> EricT: will the IP's be static or dhcp?
<EricT> static
<andy_33> andy_33:  i'm pretty confused
<soothsayer> Boumboum5: My need is to send mail from a script.
<tdizzy> i accidentally deleted a partition (my ubuntu one) and then was able to restore it using TestDisk. all my files are back but it wont load to the boot list and just boots to windows. how to i restore my ability to boot into ubuntu?
<heguru> EricT: type sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<erisco> godzirra, siloko, I was planning on my / partition to be 10GB... perhaps I want to allow 20GB or so in the event that I have large apps to install
<EricT> i'v been in there
<GNine> minimum is 5gig.. but you'll endup at 12-15 gigs anyways (for an average desktop system) , erisco
<rdw200169> andy_33, don't know
<heguru> EricT: you have to put the configuration in there
<carlosV2> i'm doing a script and i need to know if user execute it with 'sudo ./script' or only with './script' (or with './script' in root acount). is it posible?
<EricT> right. i *think* i did it right
<darkchr0n0s> !grub
<siloko> erisco: my root is about a gig, my /usr is about 2.75 gigs and my /home is 1.3 pretty tidy really
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<godzirra> erisco: that works.  I've got X installed and I've got 3.4 gigs used currently.
<rdw200169> andy_33, the mac will only tell you who manufactured the NIC
<EricT> but lest, it doesn't work
<darkchr0n0s> !grub | tdizzy
<daylighter> carlosV2: it will tell you if you need root privs or not
<ubotu> tdizzy: please see above
<EricT> i also tried restarting networking
<andy_33> rdw200169:  NIC being?
<tdizzy> thank you
<erisco> godzirra, the 10gb or the 20?
<Boumboum5> erisco: umm...that's kinda hard to answer....it's like saying "wow, how'd they fit all those people into that little television box?"....oh..you mean what directory..../home/yourname  whatever yourname is on your install.
<heguru> EricT: paste the contents of your interfaces file to pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rdw200169> andy_33, network interface card
<godzirra> erisco: either one.  as I said, I'm only using 3.4gigs.
<atlfalcons866> how can i convert jfs to ext3
<D4N`> interest
<carlosV2> daylighter, the script is done by me
<andy_33> rdw200169:  thanks :)
<rdw200169> andy_33, nmap can do a lot more than just scan IP ranges, but it's a difficult tool to use,
<X3n> hi there, im just wondering, sometimes when i run rythmbox it doesnt play any sound, why is this?
<erisco> siloko, are things in /usr separate from ubuntu? Could I upgrade / to 7.10 when it comes out and everything in /usr still is compatible?
<tomw> good evening. Anyone know what has happened to the automatix website?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  yeah, I'm trying to locate a windows computer on my network
<carlosV2> i want to say to user if needs to execute it like su before 'sudo' comands executes
<X3n> its pretty random, but no sound is playing now either
<andy_33> rdw200169:  cant seem how to find it tho xD
<LjL> tomw: we don't know and we honestly don't care
<godzirra> Eagleray: sooo any ideas?
<LjL> !automatix > tomw    (tomw, see the private message from Ubotu)
<purity> <semidios> what have you put in your /etc/exports file?
<siloko> erisco: it's part of the system
<rdw200169> andy_33, the other use, i use a lot, is the port-scanner, nmap -sS IP
<Boumboum5> yes siloko is correct.......they go off root if they're "for everyone" and they go of /home/yourname if it's just for you (I THINK)
<darkchr0n0s> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Woet> i just installed ultraedit via wine (a texteditor), how do i start it now??
<erisco> siloko, so why do you have yours separated?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  yeah, but it's illegal doing port scans, aint it?
<Eagleray> godzirra: can you tell me the exact stage you are failing at, and any errors?
<darkchr0n0s> Woet : type ultraedit in console
<shiznit> i installed automatix on my first ubuntu install and it broke upgrade
<carlosV2> daylighter, there are some comand like 'who' that allows to do it?
<shiznit> i wish i would have known
<Boumboum5> tdizzy: I've been dealing with just that problem myself today.....:)  I can help...
<X3n> why does rythmbox sometimes not play any sound when playing mp3's??
<Eagleray> godzirra: I asked this before, but not sure if you spotted it
<godzirra> Eagleray: It fails after it says its 100% done building.
<atlfalcons866> how can i convert jfs to ext3
<godzirra> Eagleray: I don't tihnk I did.
<erisco> siloko, or do you?
<daylighter> I am not sure carlosV2
<godzirra> Eagleray: in the shell script.
<tomw> Ljl: sorry for wasting your time. I'll make sure it never happens again.  Thanks for being nice about it.
<Semidios> purity, /media/Media 192.168.1.1/24 (rw,insecure,no_root_squash,async)
<EricT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39311/
<Boumboum5> tdizzy: you probably need to repair GRUB, which is what boots ubunto.
<carlosV2> ok daylighter, np. thank you :)
<Eagleray> godzirra: is it trying to re-use anything in /tmp?
<rdw200169> andy_33, not when it's MY network...
<EricT> heguru, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39311/
<Naxa> hi
<andy_33> rdw200169:  yeah, that being the exception, sorry
<godzirra> Eagleray: how would I know that? :)
<siloko> erisco: yes i do - more for hygiene really - when i say it's part of the system it's more the application stuff
<Boumboum5> tdizzy: the URL on how is at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntoAfterinstallingWindows
<EricT> thats not a paste, since i can't paste from DRAC5, but thats the contents, minus the comments
<Eagleray> godzirra: try nuking anyting that looks likely in /tmp before running the shell script
<carlosV2> bye ;)
<godzirra> ok.
<genii> Bah was going to suggest Nail as a commandline alternative for mailutils but soothsayer left now
<rdw200169> andy_33, are you trying to scan and ISP's subnet or something?
<Eagleray> godzirra: if you're not sure, just reboot - that will nuke /tmp automatically
<siloko> erisco: but everything remains compatable when you upgarde - don't worry
<Naxa> How can I see my remote X from here? I've tryied ssh -X host but the problem is that X is already running.
<erisco> siloko, well the purpose of me separating /home from / on different partitions is to preserve my own files
<P_Kable> anybody knows why there is no longer thumbnails displayed for my *cr2 files since 2 days ???
<andy_33> rdw200169:  I'm just trying to figure out the ip of a windows computer connected to my network
<siloko> erisco: the fact it is on a different partition makes NO difference to a version upgrade :)
<erisco> siloko, are you saying if I back up /usr it will preserve my applications as well or something?
<godzirra> Eagleray: ok, let me try that and I'll try reinstalling the old vcersion.
<godzirra> version
<sensae> Hello
<erisco> siloko, yeah but I like to wipe it clean and reload it rather than a dist-upgrade
<rdw200169> andy_33, and you can't look at that computer to find out?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  my friend wont let me
<andy_33> rdw200169:  -.-
<EricT> heguru, just wanted to enure you saw my link?
<siloko> erisco: well then perhaps you are bettwer off with just a / and /home partition
<rdw200169> andy_33, how are you getting your ip address?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  through a router,
<erisco> siloko, I am just confused as to the benefit of separating /usr from /
<rdw200169> andy_33, from a router somewhere, but can you get access to it?
<andy_33> rdw200169:  located at 10.0.0.1
<matthew__> how do I open GUI applications over ssh?
<sensae> That's great - I got fed up getting my onboard sound to work, so I threw in an old audigy 2 I had lying around, and ubuntu autodetected it
<andy_33> rdw200169:  yeah, through telnet
<disown> I did a manual compile and install of alsa. Now I have to redo that procedure for each kernel upgrade. Can I get the ubuntu default alsa back somehow??
<heguru> EricT: yes i did
<rdw200169> andy_33, what kind of router?
<EricT> thank you.
<Woet> i just installed ultraedit via wine (a texteditor), how do i start it now??
<heguru> EricT: remove the dns-nameserver option
<heguru> EricT: and try again
<siloko> erisco: not every appi install is part of a distribution
<EricT> ok
<andy_33> rdw200169:  2sec
<alcaponage> How do I make my firefox icon... etc interactive?
<GNine> yes, siloko
<GNine> system update/upgrade wont delete your usr account
<alcaponage> http://lifehacker.com/software/pretty-and-productive/power-up-your-linux-desktop-with-compiz-fusion-291002.php
<godzirra> Eagleray: Huh.  Apparently that did it.  Its still installing, but it got further than it ever has.
<alcaponage> like in that picture
<Woet> Does someone know a good app to program PHP with..?
<Woet> ?
<Naxa> I logged in to my remote computer with ssh -X, but there was already an X running... I typed xinit -- :1 and I see that a new X is started, but it's not forwareded to my screen. what shoud i do?
<preaction> Woet, vim
<erisco> siloko, my home is 5.6GB and my /usr is about 2.5GB
<preaction> Woet, preferably vim version 7, it has the nice tab functions. if you want a GUI, use gvim
<EricT> ok. it pings IP's, but not hostnames.
<andy_33> Netopia 3351
<rdw200169> andy_33, the router has a lease file, for all the dhcp addresses it put out, and may or may not give you access to it
<sensae> I've loaded some mp3s into rhythmbox, and they are high kbps (320 or so). Rhythmbox shows them as being 15+ minutes long when they're only 5 minutes
<EricT> so i need to add something to resolv.conf ;)
<godzirra> Eagleray: restarting now to see if it works.
<rdw200169> EricT, you may have a DNS related problem
<rdw200169> EricT, check /etc/resolv.conf
<alcaponage> How do I make my bottom tastbar interactive?
<heguru> EricT: yes add the dns-server to /etc/resolve.conf
<heguru> EricT: nameserver 72.52.220.1
<rdw200169> EricT, like "nameserver IP"
<rdw200169> heguru, ah, you beat me
<EricT> yup, fixed it
<heguru> rdw200169: :)
<godzirra> Eagleray: that was apparently it =p
<Eagleray> godzirra: excellent
<EricT> actually it already had that nameserver in there, but it didn't work. my host provided me with a different set
<Eagleray> godzirra: it now builds?
<siloko> alcaponage: interactive?
<alcaponage> siloko yes
<alcaponage> can you go to this link?
<rdw200169> EricT, the quickest way to troubleshoot that is by using nslookup, and checking what nameserver it says it's using
<godzirra> Eagleray: it bult, and it stays built when I reboot.
<alcaponage> http://lifehacker.com/software/pretty-and-productive/power-up-your-linux-desktop-with-compiz-fusion-291002.php
<erisco> siloko, my plan is 45GB NTFS, 2GB Swap, 15GB / (ext3), and 88GB /home (ext3)
<godzirra> lemme make sure its not tryring to use the vesa driver still first.
<purity> semidios try the following command from your mac and try again maybe with a different mount point temporarily  mount -o -P FILESERVERIP:/SHARE /MOUNTPOINT
<Eagleray> godzirra: yay!
<Jtkiefer> ok quick question, how do I set it up so that someone other than root can run x
<Jtkiefer> I'm having trouble getting it to work
<rdw200169> EricT, step 1, ping it, step 2, nslookup it
<godzirra> Eagleray: yeah.. weird. ;)
<sensae> Does anyone know why rhythmbox would misread the length of high-kbps songs?
<godzirra> oh well, thanks for all your help :)
<siloko> erisco: well you obviously have plenty of room . . .
<erisco> siloko, indeed. 200gb drive
<EricT> now if they provided me with 2 nameservers, i just add a new line "nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<heguru> Jtkiefer: by default evrery new user can run X
<Eagleray> godzirra: no worries, glad your problem's sorted
<heguru> EricT: yes
<erisco> siloko, I just want to figure out tactical ways to divide it proportionally
<EricT> then another line of "nameserver yyy.yyy.yyy.yyy" ?
<rdw200169> EricT, most network troubleshooting guides never mention that for some unknown reason...
<andy_33> rdw200169:  Btw, I am allowed to scan all ip ranged within 10.0.0.0/24 right?
<rdw200169> EricT yup
<Jtkiefer> odd, I killed x and logged out and it gave me a user cannot run x error
<heguru> EricT: you can also use www.opendns.com servers
<rdw200169> andy_33, sure
<alcaponage> siloko: All the programs are icons on the bottom and they move if you move your mouse near it
<EricT> excellent. guess i'm doing alright then ;)
<andy_33> rdw200169:  aight
<rabbitnightmare> is there something as good as ksmoothdock for gnome?
<rdw200169> EricT, or root servers
<rdw200169> andy_33, it's like a mass ping
<EricT> first ever server setup went smooth. just didn't know to remove that line
<siloko> erisco: well your suggestion sounds sensible . . .
<andy_33> rdw200169:  because, I can maybe run a nmap -P0 10.0.0.0/24
<andy_33> rdw200169:  maybe I'll find more hosts then
<EricT> but i know now =D
<EricT> thanks guys
<rabbitnightmare> if not better
<Woet> Hello, does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk
<siloko> erisco: although i personally would leave out the NTFS partition :)
<erisco> siloko, you just make me question that setup when you said you have /usr separate as well. I am wondering of the benefits and advantages of it
<Woet> I cant find "fish"
<erisco> siloko, so would I :( if only wine was flawless
<Auckla> Wow Azuraes is a buggy mofo. And has been forever now.
<heguru> EricT: :) 2950 works VERY WELL with Ubuntu (except Dapper LTS which fails to boot after installation due to bad initrd :()
<rdw200169> andy_33, can't hurt
<siloko> erisco: use a virtual machine . . . house your vm on an ext3 partition works a treat for me
<rabbitnightmare> Azereus works but it should be labled treat with care it is java that is buggy
<EricT> hmm, i'm on dapper LTS
<Woet> Does someone know a mapping tool for ssh-servers? Like making it become a harddisk (sftpdrive for windows)
<Woet> I cant find "fish"
<EricT> when it fails to boot on initrd, i press enter and it boots.
<siloko> erisco: and all the tools are FOSS
<erisco> siloko, it is actually kind of cool. The NTFS will have windows xp pro which I can dual boot into... but I also will have vmplayer to boot up windows virtually (but off of the real NTFS partition)
<rdw200169> andy_33, me, i'll port-scan anybody, and the only problem i'll get is that some personal firewalls on windows will black-list my ip address
<heguru> EricT: do you have RAID?
<EricT> yes
<EricT> RAID5
<erisco> SiliconViper, so when I need to game I can boot into windows. When I just need to use photoshop for web development I can boot up windows virtually
<rdw200169> andy_33, but there's a legal cop-out, because no one can know if you did that, or some software that was running on your behalf
<Boumboum5> Woet: when you install apps via wine, it requires a reboot to fully take effect. After a reboot, it should be in Applications/Wine/Ultraedit or similar.
<EricT> interesting though... dell sent wrong server first without RAID and i could not get that one past initrd
<erisco> siloko, so when I need to game I can boot into windows. When I just need to use photoshop for web development I can boot up windows virtually
<Jtkiefer> heguru, it says creating new authorization file, then says error this user is not authorized to run x
<siloko> erisco: ok that does sound very flexible
<Semidios> purity, i did a mkdir /Media to use as the mount point on my Mac.  then did the command and it gives me "Mount nfs: /Media : Permission denied"       if you could /msg me the next step I would appreciate it.  I have to step away from the comp for a bit..  10min or so
<genii> heguru: 2950 = Dell PowerEdge 2950?
<rdw200169> andy_33, some filesharing apps in windows are notorious for port-scanning
<EricT> this one has raid and larger hard drives, those are the only change. works great.
<Jtkiefer> heguru, I'm going to go in and try to edit the auth file directly to see if that works
<EricT> yes, genii
<siloko> erisco: although i was truggling to find a use for a proper boot - but then you mentioned games :)
<heguru> EricT: well then it must be the one without RAID that fails then :D
<siloko> *struggling*
<erisco> siloko, hehe :P
<EricT> yeah, mine without raid failed horribly.
<rdw200169> andy_33, it's a *great* way to test a firewall...
<EricT> so i went to 6.06
<Auckla> OMFG, in the history of that program, I have never used it and had it "NOT" Be the buggiest piece I've ever used on any operating system.
<Auckla> Holly crap!
<EricT> that worked fine, but i needed raid.
<genii> EricT: I have one in front of me now LOL and 3  2450 Dell too
<andy_33> rdw200169:  nice, thanks mate (:
<Boumboum5> Jtkiefer: as root, use chmod (that changes the file permissions
<erisco> siloko, until I get another gig of ram or something the virtual computer is a little sluggish. its fine for basic stuff though
<EricT> lol nice :)
<alecw1> I'm currently learning Spanish, and I've been looking for a great spanish learning app. Can someone suggest a program? I've tried Kverbos, I didn't like it.
<Filthpig> hm
<EricT> any suggestions as things to do on first boot?
<siloko> erisco: another gig of ram - sigh - you kids!!
<Boumboum5> sounds like Jtkiefer's install of X has been damaged or corrupted somehow. Perhaps a reinstall?
<erisco> siloko, :P well ubuntu + windows xp = maxing out 1 gig of ram
<EricT> so just for clarification, raid5 with 3 HDD's makes the first 2 usable, and the last one a backup, right?
<alcaponage> How do I make my programs from the taskbar on top to the bottom?
<alcaponage> To make it look like mac osx
<Boumboum5> sounds very cool, erisco
<alcaponage> where all the icons are interactive
<Filthpig> Upgraded to gutsy now.. Gaim is discontinued, but why doesn't gutsy ship with pidgin or something like it?
<heguru> EricT: yes
<siloko> alcaponage: you can drag them from one to the other
<erisco> Boumboum5, I worked hard on the idea :P well, I got plenty of help setting it up
<EricT> thought so. :)
<daylighter> let's say I downloaded and installed nvidia's latest drivers and I want to go back to the nvidia-glx driver, how do I remove the one I compiled myself
<Chousuke> Filthpig: Gaim is Pidgin
<Boumboum5> ok bye all
<EricT> this should be fun. this is a pretty powerful server
<alcaponage> hey siloko
<EricT> dual quad core procs :)
<alcaponage> have you looked at the link i gave you?
<heguru> EricT: well the parity info is usually striped i.e. stored across all three disks
<alcaponage> I want it to be like the video on youtube
<siloko> alcaponage: no . . .
<erisco> siloko, thanks for the help. I'll get partitioning now
<alcaponage> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m423g-W-iVA&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Flifehacker%2Ecom%2Fsoftware%2Fpretty%2Dand%2Dproductive%2Fpower%2Dup%2Dyour%2Dlinux%2Ddesktop%2Dwith%2Dcompiz%2Dfusion%2D291002%2Ephp
<thesaint4444> hi guys, what is the safest way to resize a partition on my primary hard disk and still leave all the data in place?
<siloko> erisco: no worries - good luck
<Filthpig> Chousuke: yes, I know, but why doesn't ubuntu ship with it?
<Chousuke> !info pidgin
<heguru> Jtkiefer: did you fix your Xauthority file?
<ubotu> Package pidgin does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Chousuke> hmm
<heguru> Jtkiefer: you should use xauth command for it
<siloko> alcaponage: you want me to watch a video of someones desktop ???
<ben-hail> i am from brasil
<EricT> heguru, i'll read about it. no need for me to waste your time on basics :)
<Chousuke> Filthpig: yes it does
<Chousuke> Filthpig: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/pidgin
<EricT> you helped me out a bunch. that was bugging me. it litterally took me 30 seconds to get it working in 6.06 on the old server
<EricT> but that line was killing me
<Jtkiefer> ok I'll try that
<alcaponage> siloko: lol no, I want to know how I get it to look like that
<alcaponage> siloko: I want my ubuntu to have the interactive thing on the bottom
<siloko> alcaponage: aaahh you want compiz-fusion
<Jtkiefer> be back in a sec, switching systems
<alcaponage> siloko: i already have compiz-fusion, but i want the cool looking thing on the bottom
<alcaponage> siloko: I want the firefox and azerus thing on the bottom, it moves around and it is animated
<doafee> help plz
<EricT> ugh.
<EricT> trying to install openssh-server and its asking for the cdrom.
<EricT> shouldn't it just find it online and be happy?
<heguru> EricT: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<kyled> i have a problem with grub, i have a dual boot system and now all of a sudden my windows xp home boot option is no longer in the grub boot menu. can anyone help?
<heguru> EricT: comment the line with cdrom
<kitche> EricT: yes it will if your remove the cd from your sources.list
<siloko> alcaponage: ok well jumping icons?? not my thing really - have you checked out the icon settings in the compiz-manager?
<EricT> hm. worked now
<alcaponage> siloko: no i have not, what do i do
<EricT> geniuses i tell you, geniuses!
<siloko> alcaponage: there's also a compiz channel for people who max out the capabilities (which i don't)
<EricT> and should i set my hostname to my IP, or does it matter?
<alcaponage> siloko: what channel is that
<tdizz1> i accidentally deleted my ubuntu partition, restored it, and the GRUB didnt show. so i followed the quick start found here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and got an error 17 when i tried to boot into any of the linux options
<heguru> EricT: hostname to IP?
<EricT> yeah.
<tdizz1> ubuntu options*
<heguru> heguru: set your hostname to your hostname
<heguru> ^EricT
<Jtkiefer> here's what xauth is returning, which I don't pretend to understand
<Jtkiefer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39314/
<EricT> when i installed, it asked for a hostname..
<Arepie> urmmm.. my computer have some problem with wine, is there any other program that works like wine? to run windows application..
<EricT> i set it to "Server", should i set it to my IP?
<EricT> or does it matter?
<Slart> Arepie: what kind of applications are you looking to run?
<tdizz1> can anyone help me?
<heguru> EricT: no, set it to whatever you want to name your server, shouldn't really matter unless you're running mail/web server
<EricT> it is a web server
<Arepie> Slart: urmmm.. internet download manager
<EricT> for a very popular online forum
<EricT> :)
<thesaint4444> anyone know what is the safest way to rezise my / partion ? I need to leave everything intact....
<EricT> thesaint4444, gparted
<LjL> thesaint4444: the safest way is backing it up, recreating it and restoring it.
<D-Flame> thesaint4444: Back up the data on it first too
<EricT> use the gparted boot disk.
<LjL> EricT: that's hardly a safe way.
<EricT> do'h.
<heguru> Jtkiefer: it looks fine
<EricT> ignore me. i'm a n00b.
<thesaint4444> LjL - server is in a data center - i dont have access....
<Jtkiefer> I know, maybe I should just reinstall x and see if that helps
<Arepie> Slart: i installed wine, but, i can't run it.. i don't know why.. it works earlier, but, suddenly it disappear..
<heguru> Jtkiefer: can you paste the error again?
<LjL> thesaint4444: then all ways are equally unsafe. (very.)
<Slart> Arepie: there are some... qemu, vmware and such.. they, more or less, emulate a whole machine so they are a bit slower.. nothing to play Wow on.. but I'd keep trying with wine... these other programs will, afaik, require you to boot windows in a  window to run your program..
<kitche> Arepie: open up terminal and type wine wine is a command line program
<jackfusion> how do I make sure something dose not start up in ps -A when linux starts up?
<Semidios> purity, I reexcuted the command using sudo.  it worked.  I copied the file over and it showed up perfectly.  I think I know what changes I have to make now to get it running.  Thank you.  I'll be in touch if I get stuck
<Slart> Arepie: no logs? error messages?
<clem> hello folks
<EricT> anyone here use folding@home?
<EricT> curious
<LjL> thesaint4444: besides, if you can't physically access the computer, it means you can't work on the / partition while it's unmounted, which in turn means that you can't do it at all.
<clem> ppl, I just installed xUbuntu, and added openoffice to it
<geokeratz> clem> hi
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arepie> kitche: yea, i done with that.. it recognize, and it was there, but when i try to start the program, it won't load..
<clem> BUT: ooffice window is weird
<tdizz1>  i accidentally deleted my ubuntu partition, restored it, and the GRUB didnt show. so i followed the quick start found here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and got an error 17 when i tried to boot into any of the ubuntu options. can anyone help me to fix this?
<genii> jackfusion: If something is running there is no way to make it not show up in ps -A aside from killing it
<Arepie> Slart: where can i find the error msg?
<clem> any hints on using ooffice in xubuntu?
<Jtkiefer> heguru, it was essentially, creating new auth file .serverauth.11427 error user not authorized to run x
<Filthpig> what the.. Pidgin won't connect me to msn because I lack some ssl libs, but everything I can find that seems relevant is installed.. and aMSN also runs
<LjL> clem: perhaps try #xubuntu
<Jtkiefer> even though it apparently is authorized to run x
<clem> #xubuntu
<LjL> clem: /join #xubuntu
<thesaint4444> LjL: so the only way really is to go there use a boot disk and take it from there.... ?
<LjL> thesaint4444: yup.
<clem> LjL, will do that - thx
<Arepie> Slart: if you can teach me how to clean all wine conf file, and let me setup from the very beginning is a good idea..
<alcaponage> Does anyone know how to set up the interactive icons?
<Lax> Hello. Anyone know how to remove the loading bar during boot in ubuntu? Just to see the various boot steps in text?
<Slart> Arepie: just run your program from a terminal, like if I want to run.. Oblivion, I'd run "wine OblivionLauncher.exe" .. then I get the output into that same window while the program runs
<LjL> Lax: temporarily, or forever?
<fliegenderfrosch> Lax: i think you could just remove "splash" from the boot options
<Arepie> Slart: i told you, i done with that.. it don't work.. it don't load the file..
<clem> hm.. and how do I join #xubuntu? (sorry for the newbie Q)
<Slart> Arepie: how do you start your download manager?
<thesaint4444> LjL: ok, thanks, the machine has 4 other scsi disks in it - can i set them up remotely to store the data?
<tdizz1> can anyone please help me?  i accidentally deleted my ubuntu partition, restored it, and the GRUB didnt show. so i followed the quick start found here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and got an error 17 when i tried to boot into any of the ubuntu options.
<kitche> clem: /join #ubuntu
<Slart> Arepie: and you don't get any error messages at all when you type that?
<NessieLiberation> clem: /j #xubuntu
<kitche> clem: xubuntu of course :) missed the x
<usr13> Arepie, I think you can navigate to the .exe file via the file manager and just click on it.
<LjL> thesaint4444: probably. but you still won't be able to resize your / partition remotely
<clem> oh, right
<clem> (duh)
<jackfusion> so the only to make sure a process like apache dose not start up when linux starts up is to reinstall linux correct?
<LjL> jackfusion: ?!
<Arepie> Slart: first, there was a menu for wine in the main menu.. but, when i try to click on that.. it won't load.. so i try from the terminal.. wine dman.exe, still don't work..
<usr13> jackfusion,  no that's not so.
<tdizz1> can no one help me?
<migatxu> somebody here has a Axim X50v ?
<thesaint4444> LjL: yes i will leave the route partition alone, how would i make the other disks available?
<Arepie> usr13: yup.. and run with wine.. i try that too
<jackfusion> is ps -A a list of running processes
<jackfusion> ?
<LjL> thesaint4444: partition them, format the partitions you create, and mount them.
<tdizz1> i forgot to note that i can access all the files on the ubuntu partition with the ubuntu live CD
<Lax> Hello. Anyone know how to remove the loading bar during boot in ubuntu? Just to see the various boot steps in text?. (sorry for double, was dced)
<migatxu> an X50v from Dell
<LjL> jackfusion: yes it is
<fliegenderfrosch> Lax: i think you could just remove "splash" from the boot options
<thesaint4444> LjL: how do i actually see them to partition them?
<LjL> Lax: change "splash" into "nosplash" in the kernel parameters
<Arepie> Slart: just to confirm.. can i use cedega to run application?
<jackfusion> then how do I make sure a process dose not start up when linux starts up?
<tdizz1> HELP!
<ZenOswyn> i've setup ubuntu as a small web server. with the basic security measures taken care of (firewall, chrootkit, securing sshd) are there any other major security hazards i should be aware of?
<usr13> jackfusion, sudo services-admin
<clem> hm, nobody in #xubuntu
<LjL> thesaint4444: you should see them fine as their device nodes - /dev/sd# or /dev/hd# where # is a number.
<clem> will keep looking
<Slart> Arepie: you do change the current directory so dman.exe shows up if you do a "ls"
<jackfusion> ok thank you
<Lax> LjL: where can i edit that? im just a noob windows user
<Slart> Arepie: I douby Cedege will be any better at running it compared to wine.. but who knows
<usr13> jackfusion, NP.  Yea, just go thru and check / uncheck to your heart's delight :)
<heguru> Lax: if you just want to see the boot output without disabling splash forever, Press CTRL+F1 and CTL+F8 during boot
<LjL> Lax: /boot/grub/menu.lst. search for "defoptions".
<MikeD_> i upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now the display manager won't stay running.  I'm using the 7.04 live cd, what can I do to fix my hd installation?
<amias> anyone solved the 'non power of two textures' error when starting compiz ?
<Arepie> Slart: i try for wine..
<LjL> !compiz > amias    (amias, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thesaint4444> LjL: ok, thanks, i think i can see them, how can i be sure exactly what they are?
<tdizz1>  i accidentally deleted my ubuntu partition, restored it, and the GRUB didnt show. so i followed the quick start found here,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and got an error 17 when i tried to boot into any of the ubuntu options. can anyone PLEASE help me to fix this?
<usr13> jackfusion, It's also important to realize that when you install a new server or service, it will be running when the install is done.
<LjL> thesaint4444: you can't. but "fdisk -l /dev/whatever" will tell you how big a drive it is, so you can probably guess.
<thesaint4444> LjL: ok, and that is not dangerous in any way?
<LjL> thesaint4444: that command above? no, as long as it's with the "-l" option.
<usr13> tdizz1, So, you deleted one of your partitions?  Which one?
<tdizz1> the ubuntu one
<tdizz1> but i got it back
<Lax> Ljl: the file is write protected :p.. how do i edit it as admin?
<LjL> !sudo > Lax    (Lax, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MikeD_> can i use the live CD to install the OS to the HD without destroying the existing data?
<LjL> Lax: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<thesaint4444> Ljl: ok, thanks and then use fdisk to partition an format?
<LjL> !install > MikeD_    (MikeD_, see the private message from Ubotu) yes
<tdizz1> and i followed a guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?highlight=%28windows%29 to get the list of OSs back, but it gives me an error 17 when i try to boot into any of the ubuntu options
<DoYouKnow> mike, yeah, if you have some unpartitioned space
<MikeD_> thanks
<LjL> thesaint4444: yes. of course, *that* is dangerous - you need to make very sure you're partitioning and formatting the right drive.
<clem> ppl, could anyone recommend a chat server to ask about Firefox?
<LjL> clem: /join #firefox
<clem> LjL, okidoki
<thesaint4444> LjL: ok, I get the idea very clearly... you can partition and format from root another disk without a problem?
<thesaint4444> LjL: but make sure it is the right disk :-)
<LjL> thesaint4444: yes, although the kernel might then ask you to reboot (but that's unlikely if there were no partitions on the drive before)
<Lax> thanks going to try a reboot then ;)
<drewzf> How can I check what provides something?
<drewzf> in aptitude
<thesaint4444> LjL: that wouldn't be a problem.....
<LjL> Lax: wait
<LjL> Lax: "sudo update-grub" first
<LjL> drewzf: "provides" as in the "Provides:" attribute?
<drewzf> LjL, Precisely
<LjL> drewzf: hold on
<tdizz1> Can't anyone PLEASE help me??!!
<usr13> tdizz1, Not sure how to advise you.  Not enough information.  Need to know what parition or partitions you deleted.  If you deleted  the partition that / is mounted on, the you're pretty well hosed up.  If you deleted a swap partition, that can be fixed.  If you dleeted a partition that has /home mounted on it, well that's recoverable I guess.  But, as I say, unless we know which partition and what data you have lost, we will be unable to advise you.
<tdizz1> i deleted a / partition
<tdizz1> and got everything back from it
<LjL> drewzf:  aptitude search "~Dprovides:<packagename>"
<LjL> drewzf: without the <>
<tdizz1> i got the GRUB thing back, but it wont let me boot into the ubuntu partition
<heguru> tdizz1: how did you delete the / partition? using windows installer? or fdisk?
<drewzf> hmm
<LjL> he's saying he restored the / partition.
<tdizz1> i deleted it with GParted
<tdizz1> by accident
<heguru> maybe he just restored the MBR
<tdizz1> i had an extra one
<tdizz1> and got them confused
<tdizz1> lol
<LjL> tdizz1: how were you able to recover the partition?
<tdizz1> idk what i did to restore it; i used TestDisk
<LjL> testdisk, i see.
<LjL> tdizz1: do you know what the partition is called? (like /dev/sda1 for instance)
<usr13> tdizz1, If you deleted that partition, I'm not sure how you could have gotten anything back from it.  Exactly WHAT did you do?  (Not totally sure you have actually deleted a partition - Because if you've really deleted a partition and re-created it, there will be no data on it, and if it's the root partition, (/), you might as well go on and re-install.
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me with my cube?
<LjL> !info testdisk
<alcaponage> I have everything turned on but the cube isn't working
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<thesaint4444> LJl - could i say move /home to the other disk?
<grandy> hello...  i have a question about gutsy... if  i upgrade to the beta will i miss anything that is released in the final?  Does doing an apt-get upgrade make a beta install equivalent to final (in a few weeks or whenever it's done)?  Or will I be stuck with a system with broken parts?
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: what exactly do you mean by "everything turned on"?
<tdizz1> my ubuntu partition is called /dev/hda6
<usr13> tdizz1, GRUB does not boot partitions, it boots kernels.  So, are we to assume you have deleted a kernel?
<heguru> !gutsy > grandy
<tdizz1> im not completely sure
<LjL> thesaint4444: yes, you could, but to avoid messing things up, you should at a point (i.e. when swiching /home's) boot in single-user mode, which i doubt is possible remotely
<grandy> heguru:  huh?
<barzini> i have a bucket of these how do I resolve them ...libimlib2 but it is not going to be installed  gnome-keyring: Depends: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) but 2.8.20-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<LjL> tdizz1: you have extended partitions?
<NessieLiberation> !final > grandy
<tdizz1> yeah, one
<tdizz1> and a couple partitions above it in the list in GParted
<tdizz1> lol im a linux newb
<usr13> tdizz1, what do you see when grub comes up at boot time?  Do you see any kernels?  Do you see one that is designated "recovery-mode"?
<tdizz1> yes i do, and the kernels
<tdizz1> all of them give me an error 17
<tdizz1> the only option in the list that boots is Windows XP
<usr13> tdizz1, So, you used GParted and deleted a partition?
<thesaint4444> LjL: i think it is possible, i have a drac (dell remote access card) but i have enough on my plate to add that to the list!
<tdizz1> yes
<tdizz1> and restored it using TestDisk
<LjL> tdizz1: then type "e" on a recovery mode kernel and make sure that everywhere it has a partition name, it's the right partition. if there is a UUID (a long string of number and digits), change it into the partition name.
<tdizz1> ok
<thesaint4444> LjL: would i boot into single user mode then move /home ?
<usr13> tdizz1,  and that partition would be hda6?
<spiderpig> hello everyone
<MikeD_> what are the commands to perform a system update from CLI?  (or a url to a walkthrough)
<tdizz1> yes it is
<fujin> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chousuke> with sudo
<barzini> if 2.8.20-0ubuntu1.1 is not a real pkg why is ti a depends and how to I get rid of it
<Chousuke> I prefer aptitude though. :P
<usr13> tdizz1, Do you know what was mounted on that partition?
<tdizz1> what do u mean?
<tdizz1> u mean the mount point?
<LjL> thesaint4444: no. you *copy* /home first (using "cp -a"), *then* you edit /etc/fstab to get the new partition mounted as /home, then you reboot to check that it works, and only then, you should remove your old home (the OLD, not the new, careful ;)
<usr13> tdizz1, Was /  (the root directory) mounted on it?
<tdizz1> yes
<hgjjjf> whn  i pop in the sims 2 cd i get this Cannot mount volume.Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Sims2Deluxe'.
<LjL> thesaint4444: the problem is that, during that process, there will come a point where you'll have no /home partition at all. you should be logged in as root at that time, otherwise weird things may happen. ideally, you should be in single user mode.
<lfever_> hello everyone
<usr13> tdizz1, If that is true, I see no other option for you but to re-install, (and then try not to delete any more partitions that are in use from now on :)
<Lax> LjL. #defoptions=quiet nosplash. i changed it to nosplash but its still showing it....
<mcphail> tdizz1: you have restored the partition, but is the partition type "linux"?
<hgjjjf> whn i pop in the sims disk i get this nvalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Sims2Deluxe'.
<LjL> Lax, did you also issue  sudo update-grub ?
<tdizz1> what u mean?
<Lax> no ops
<tdizz1> like the filesystem?
<LjL> tdizz1: no, the partition type as shown by fdisk
<mcphail> tdizz1: no, the partiton type. Presumably the filesystem will be ext3
<barzini> is this a real file 2.8.20-0ubuntu1.1?
<tdizz1> yes its ext3
<Lax> ill give it a go again then.. :)
<mcphail> tdizz1: yes, but what is the partition type?
<thesaint4444> LjL: so do what you need to do then reboot and login as single user mode?
<LjL> thesaint4444: yeah basically you'll only need single user mode to delete the old /home
<mcphail> tdizz1: use "sudo fdisk -l" and see what the "Id" column says
<hgjjjf>  whn i pop in the sims disk i get this invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'Sims2Deluxe'
<Voodoo_John> hi, im on fiesty fawn and my usb soundcard isnt working
<sky1> looks like my repositories are messed up, it shows Ubuntu Servers status failed in lot of servers when I do a check
<tdizz1> 82
<tdizz1> 83*
<tdizz1> i meant 83 lol
<sky1> I also cant upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04 because of this
<usr13> mcphail, I don't think he will be able to tell you that.  But, if he were to boot to a live CD and look around some, he might be able to give us more useful info.  But that would be hard thing to do.
<LjL> tdizz1: that's Linux, yes.
<Voodoo_John> my on board sound card has never worked, so i have a usb audio device and its not working
<mcphail> tdizz1: so that's fine
<tdizz1> yeah i know it says linux
<needhelp> Hi, I have a problem with my printer. I am able to print a testpage from within printer administration. But whenever I try to print something from a webpage or from OpenOffice, only a blank white paper comes out. Anyeone ?
<rabbitnightmare> ok i went to install amarok and it installed then it wouldnt play mp3's and it crashed while doing this it says mp3 support is installed but wont play any of my music what do I do?
<Voodoo_John> my on board sound card has never worked, so i have a usb audio device and its not working, i had just bought it
<LjL> rabbitnightmare: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<rabbitnightmare> ok ty
<sky1> how can I fix my repositories ?
<LjL> !source-o-matic > sky1    (sky1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<usr13> sky1, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rabbitnightmare> E: Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<needhelp> FAQ. | FAQ
<mcphail> tdizz1: have you fsck'd your partition?
<tdizz1> ?
<fliegenderfrosch> rabbitnightmare: that's a 1 (one) behind xine, not a L
<Voodoo_John> my on board sound card has never worked, so i have a usb audio device and its not working, i had just bought it
<tdizz1> what do you mean by that?
<alcaponage> Can someone help me with the cube?
<usr13> sky1, 7.04?
<rabbitnightmare> oops :P
<rabbitnightmare> sorry
<sky1> usr13, yeah Im using Edgy, I wan to use Fiesty
<mcphail> tdizz1: performed a filesystem check? You should be able to do this from the live cd
<rabbitnightmare> already installed and newest version
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: what have you done so far?
<tdizz1> how do i do that?
<usr13> You can just grab sources.list from another system.
<alcaponage> fliegenderfrosch: I have compiz fusion already and I can Alt Ctrl L and R to switch
<hgjjjf> how do i mount the cd drive?
<rabbitnightmare> i might try kubuntu as this is annoying lol
<usr13> sky1, Or, one of us can give you ours.
<alcaponage> fliegenderfrosch: But I can't go Alt Ctrl Down to go into cube mode
<mcphail> tdizz1: boot into the live cd, unmount the partition "sudo umount /dev/whatever" then "sudo e2fsck /dev/whatever"
<tdizz1> k
<rabbitnightmare> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Voodoo_John> my on board sound card has never worked, so i have a usb audio device and its not working, i had just bought it
<usr13> sky1, I'll put mine on a server and send you a link.
<sky1> usr13, thank you, I am trying to generate myself one from the weblink I got from ubotu,also it will help me learn about source list files ;)
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: afaik you can use EITHER the cube or the wall
<mcphail> tdizz1: if it is a large partition prepare to give it half an hour or so
<tdizz1> tells me the commands not found
<rabbitnightmare> the ffmpeg stuff is installed fine but mp3's still wont play
<alcaponage> fliegenderfrosch: afaik? I want the cube tho
<rabbitnightmare> in amarok
<Lax> LjL: worked nicely, thank you. you wouldnt also know how to make my startup session apps start minimized to tray? thinking about gaim...
<mcphail> tdizz1: which command?
<tdizz1> unmount
<mcphail> tdizz1: umount
<tdizz1> oh!
<tdizz1> lol
<tdizz1> sorrt
* Voodoo_John sighs yet another chat unhelpfull :/
<tdizz1> sorry*
<mcphail> :)
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: what do you use to configure compiz and which version of ubuntu do you use? (afaik = as far as i know)
<geko> hello. I'm from Universidade do Minho. And we are mirroring ubuntu. I was wondering how can we be an official mirror. Can you help us?
<geko> @ cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/
<thesaint4444> LjL: cool, thanks for the help, I will try and format, partition and mount one of the drives now, how should i set the partitions on the other drives? logical or primary? am i right in thinking primary for one continuous drive and logical for multiple partitions on the same drive?
<kitche> geko: read the mirror info on the wiki it's all explained there
<alcaponage> fliegenderfrosch: I have feisty I use CFSM
<tdizz1> k it finished really fast and says "/dev/hda6: clean, 190402/856480 files, 1649761/1710914 blocks"
<rabbitnightmare> can someone with amarok experience help me
<LjL> Lax, nope, i'm not on GNOME
<rabbitnightmare> please
<LjL> thesaint4444, no, you'll only need logical if you want more than 4 partitions on a single drive.
<mattthebaker> what ftpd is recommened for use with ubuntu for a standard desktop? i used to use vsftpd with gentoo, but am wondering if there is a better alternative?
<geko> kitche: ok. thank you
<dfletcher_> is there a pdf viewer for gnome?
<RickX> can someone tell me how to install universe repository?
<Chousuke> dfletcher_: evince
<kitche> mattthebaker: well there is two proftpd camp or vsftpd camp there is others but those two are the best documented ones
<dfletcher_> trying it, thanks Chousuke
<mattthebaker> kitche: thanks
<mcphail> tdizz1: ...just googling error17...
<tdizz1> k
<alcaponage> fliegenderfrosch: ?
<thesaint4444> LJL: aah.. ok, so primary and mount it as any name i want then it should appear in my file system?
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: is the cube plugin activated and the wall plugin deactivated?
<LjL> thesaint4444: "mountpoint", the place you want to mount it on is called, but yes.
<alcaponage> fliegender the cube is activated and the wall is deactivated
<LjL> !fstab > thesaint4444    (thesaint4444, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Lax> anyone else knows how to start apps minimized in gnome?
<anathematic> how do i start cron on my ubuntu server?
<barzini> anyone know whats going on here Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.3+2_i386.deb
<rabbitnightmare> will someone please help me I am having troubles playing my music with amaroK
<Flannel> anathematic: What version of Ubuntu?
<jwcgator> I need help with desktop effects
<anathematic>  Flannel whatever the newest server one is
<Filthpig> does anyone know if Gutsy has upport for the rt73 chipset (I.e. on a Linksys WUSB54GC)? Feisty tried using rt73usb, but that didn't work.. I went through a really long howto to get it to work, and it did! ...until I rebooted :/
<jwcgator> with them turned on, I have lost the bars at the top of my windows
<anathematic> doesn't seem to be running
<jwcgator> any help?
<sky1> how do I write the file, I am using gedit, but it is asking for sudo, how can I write into the sources.list file ?
<Xenguy> anathematic: I would think it would be started automatically, yes?  Try: ps aux |grep -i cron
<Xenguy> anathematic: any output from that?
<anathematic> Xenguy: already did that, for sone reason it's not running
<LjL> sky1: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> !sudo > sky1    (sky1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fliegenderfrosch> alcaponage: so is there any animation when you change desktop?
<anathematic> just the search i just did came up that was it Xenguy
<Filthpig> !rt73
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anathematic> which i thought was wierd: i know it's installed
<jwcgator> I need help with desktop effects
<jwcgator> with them turned on, I have lost the bars at the top of my windows
<Filthpig> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> anathematic: Feisty uses upstart to do the cron thing.  I believe its a drop in replacement.
<jwcgator> Any help getting them back
<LjL> jwcgator: nvidia card?
<Acidictadpole> I'm having trouble getting responses from the apt-get update servers.. I originally had them set to ca. and I changed them to us. I still get 404 though using apt-get update. I can ping the servers fine.
<Xenguy> anathematic: try: which cron
<alcaponage> Can ANYONE help me with my cube?
<anathematic> Flannel: but it has cron installed still? I just want to start it again without restarting the server
<jwcgator> yes
<jwcgator> ljl
<LjL> Acidictadpole: pastebin your sources.list
<Acidictadpole> k
<LjL> jwcgator: try  sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24  and then restart X
<anathematic> Xenguy: "/usr/sbin/cron"
<Greyscale> sleep good
<tonyyarusso> alcaponage: try #ubuntu-effects
<thesaint4444> LJL: cheers...
<ekrengel> does anyone know how to unshare a folder from the terminal?
<anathematic> Xenguy: when i  just go "sudo crond" it saids command not found
<anathematic> =\ which is wierd
<lfever_> Feisty Package Manager and apt-get return errors, can anybody help? :-[
<mcphail> tdizz1: i'm struggling to work out why you should get an error17. The partition exists, and is clearly ext3...
<LjL> anathematic: that's because the cron daemon is simply called 'cron'
<tdizz1> and has all the files that were on it before
<LjL> anathematic: though i don't think you're supposed to invoke it manually
<fliegenderfrosch> lfever_: can you be a bit more specific?
<usr13> sky1, Still there?
<tdizz1> does anyone else have an idea why this would happen?
<anathematic> yeah LjL i don't think so
<sky1> usr13, yup I just replaced the file
<anathematic> but you should be able to still
<Acidictadpole> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d62d68e93
<LjL> anathematic: you are. but "crond" never existed, it's "cron"
<Xenguy> anathematic: /etc/init.d/cron --help
<fliegenderfrosch> lfever_: what's the error message?
<usr13> Ok, good.
<tdizz1> maybe the GRUB is trying to load it from a wrong place? just wondering...im a linux newb so have no clue what that would mean....
<Xenguy> anathematic: anyway, it should start up automatically when you boot
<LjL> Acidictadpole, that sources.list is for Breezy, and Breezy is not supported since a long time now.
<sky1> usr13, I think Im gonna upgrade to FIesty now, hope my T60 doesnt crashes
<anathematic> LjL: sorry that's just waht an article said i was reading
<anathematic> Xenguy: yeah i know, no idea why it was down
<anathematic> anyway it's up now thanks
<Xenguy> anathematic: yw
<anathematic> oh wait
<anathematic> Xenguy: "cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 4381: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<anathematic> bah silly thing
<sky1> usr13, I dont need to reboot or restart the system after updating the source list right ?
<LjL> anathematic:  sudo invoke-rc.d cron restart 
<decay> anyone here an expert with twinview settings?
<LjL> sky1: right, but you need to  sudo apt-get update 
<anathematic> thank you LjL now it's behaving
<LjL> !anyone > decay    (decay, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Xenguy> anathematic: or just /etc/init.d/cron restart
<LjL> !twinview > decay    (decay, see the private message from Ubotu)
<anathematic> Xenguy: i must get my act togethe and just learn these soon
<Xenguy> anathematic: er, with sudo
<anathematic> thanks again
<anathematic> yeah i figured ;)
<Acidictadpole> LjL: How can I go about a remote distribution upgrade then?
<LjL> Xenguy: why on earth? the 'invoke-rc.d' command is there so that you don't do that manually.
<LjL> !upgrade > Acidictadpole    (Acidictadpole, see the private message from Ubotu)
<decay> it's complicated. I can't just type it out. i'd have to explain in details and that would take alot of lines
<Acidictadpole> appreciated :)
<lfever_> fliegenderfrosch i'm getting several errors Cant parse, section with no headers problem with merge list, non version list
<anathematic> LjL and Xenguy: i did that command restarted it however the process doesn't appear to be running still?
<cafuego> LjL: After 10-odd years, typing /etc/init.d/ is a *lot* faster for me than typing invoke-rc.d
<Voodoo_John> my on board sound card has never worked, so i have a usb audio device and its not working, i had just bought it
<Xenguy> LjL: if it were 'service' or some such I might remember it, but that command is more trouble to remember than the typing it saves (if it does at all :-)
<anathematic> (I used "px aux | grep cron" ot look for it
<cafuego> Plus I keep typo3ing the latter :-(
<LjL> anathematic: tail /var/log/syslog, see if cron complained about anything
<sky1> usr13, its waiting on connecting to seveas.imbrandon.com << 99% after i do sudo apt-get update
<fliegenderfrosch> lfever_: "sudo apt-get update" doesn't help? have you changed your sources.list?
<LjL> Xenguy: you just have to rememeber "invoke". actually, "invo".
<anathematic> LjL:  yeah it did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39321/
<usr13> Acidictadpole, http://cmsproducer.com/ubuntu-upgrade-5.10-breezy-badger-7.04-feisty-fawn
<kailashamri1> we have problems with ekiga 2.0.11. chats error time out, talking impossible, cant quit the software - who is using it?
<X3n> hey there, my rythmbox randomly stops playing sound sometimes
<X3n> like sometimes it works, i mean it always works, but sometimes theres no sound :S
<X3n> using fiesty
<Xenguy> LjL: funnily enough it does appear to be exactly the same amount of typing -- go figure ;-)
<lfever_> fliegenderfrosch that returns errors, i haven't changed my sources list.
<X3n> i cant listen to mp3's, it plays them but no sound :S
<X3n> sometimes there is sound, sometimes there isnt :S
<kailashamri1> we have problems with ekiga 2.0.11. chats error time out, talking impossible, cant quit the software - who is using it?
<whiskeytango> godzirra, you online still?
<Sivik> X3n, what sound driver and your not running anything else with sound, are you?
<kailashamri1> can anyone help?
<Semidios> okay, so I am still having problems getting my Ubuntu NFS share to work on my Mac.  I am connected to the share.  If I drag and drop files it says I do not have sufficient permissions.  however if I cp files using command line everything works fine.  Hope someone can help..
<X3n> nope, not running anything else with sound
<X3n> how do i check my sound driver?
<jansenq> Anybody have proglems with flgrx after upgrading to gusty?
<Pici> jansenq: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<simplechat> hey, i've been trying to get x to recognise my graphics card, i reconfigured and hosed X
<jansenq> Pici: Thx
<LjL> Xenguy: it does? for /etc/init.d/, i neet to type /e<Tab>in<Tab>.<Tab>
<simplechat> its coming up with a fatal error that i can't find any screens
<Sassuke> sers leutz
<simplechat> i copied back the backup xorg.conf and it still dies on startup
<unjustice> uk
<simplechat> :(
<Xenguy> LjL: ahh, wasn't thinking of
<simplechat> what do i do?
<Sassuke> deutsche hier ?
<usr13> simplechat, sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sassuke> ^^
<Flannel> !de | Sassuke
<ubotu> Sassuke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Xenguy> LjL: tabs
<X3n> im using alsa sound driver?
<simplechat> usr13, i'm a noob at this, and last time i reconfigured i killed my machine
<Sassuke> kann mir vllt. jemand kurz mit meinen nub fragen helfen ?
<fliegenderfrosch> lfever_: sorry, exept for replacing the sources.list with a "clean" one and trying again, i have no idea
<X3n> its really random though, sometimes i can hear music, and sometimes not
<tdizzy> i accidently removed my Ubuntu partition, restored it using TestDisk, and put the ubuntu kernel thing back in the GRUB  list, however i get an error 17 when i try to boot anything involving ubuntu. can anyone help me with this problem?
<Sassuke> will mir jetzt endlich linux drauf hauen was aber nicht so richtig was ich beachten soll
<X3n> it plays mp3's but sometimes no sound
<simplechat> usr13, could i have some help running through it?
<LjL> anathematic: pastebin your /etc/crontab
<anathematic> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39323/ and thanks =)
<usr13> simplechat, Yes
<LjL> Sassuke: bitte schreibe /join #ubuntu-de
<whiskeytango> Ok, when i try to install my binary drivers fo rmy video card it says "cant open whatevertehfileis.run"
<LjL> Sassuke: wir sprechen englisch hier
<fliegenderfrosch> Sassuke: gerne in #ubuntu-de
<erisco> ahh! crap
<simplechat> usr13, unknown option reconfigure
<t00na> Quick! I have some grandparents who know very little about computers, they bought a new computer, and I'm going to put a 'buntu on it. Gnome or KDE?
<lfever_> fliegenderfrosch: thanks for the info, i will give that a try
<LjL> anathematic: there's your problem. the first line is missing a #
<erisco> I partitioned my disk and reinstalled ubuntu but there appears to be a problem with installing windows
<anathematic> ahhh thanks
<kailashamri1> we have problems with ekiga 2.0.11. chats error time out, talking impossible, cant quit the software - who is using it?
<Xenguy> t00na: gnome
<usr13> simplechat, Actually, there is an easier way.
<Sassuke> sry wechsele channel :D
<simplechat> yes?
<t00na> Xenguy: why?
<tonyyarusso> t00na: That's a very touchy question.  Chances are folks here will vote Gnome, those in #kubuntu KDE.
<anathematic> oh Ljl that was jsut my pasting
<anathematic> it's there
<tdizzy> i accidently removed my Ubuntu partition, restored it using TestDisk, and put the ubuntu kernel thing back in the GRUB  list, however i get an error 17 when i try to boot anything involving ubuntu. can anyone PLEASE help me with this problem?
<usr13> simplechat,  DO you have Ubuntu 7.04 CD you can boot to?
<Xenguy> t00na: simpler, less options
<t00na> Hm... okay
<t00na> kthxbai!
<tonyyarusso> t00na: You can always start with Gnome and switch later if you feel like it - you're not locked into one or the other.
<simplechat> In the log file it says "Failed to load module fglrx" (module does not exist, 0) no drivers avalible
<simplechat> yeah, i do
<tonyyarusso> bah
<usr13> simplechat, If so, boot to it and copy the xorg.conf file over to the hard drive.
<_Jaak_> i am trying to setup a pptp vpn server, it works but when i connect to it the devices looses internet connection, what do i setup server side to give the clients acces to the internet of the server?
<simplechat> usr13, ok
<erisco> my partitions are as followings: Swap, EXT3, Unpartitioned Space, EXT3. When I try to install windows on the unpartitioned space it says the maximum number of partitions already exist. Is it impossible to use the unpartitioned space simply because there is partitioned space occuring after it?
<erisco> what is going on?
<whiskeytango> /notice godzirra hey would you mind walking me through getting these binary drivers to work for my 8500 GT ?
<whiskeytango> bah
<kailashamri1> we have problems with ekiga 2.0.11. chats error time out, talking impossible, cant quit the software - who is using it?
<sinizzl> how do i change my machine's domain name ?
<simplechat> usr13, where would i find it on the disk?
<LjL> anathematic: try  sudo cron -f  and see what it says then
<usr13> simplechat, e.g.  cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /mnt/hda2/etc/X11/     (using hypothetical mount point /mnt/hda2, you will have to customize as needed.)
<anathematic> LjL: "cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 29146: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<erisco> does anyone know?
<LjL> anathematic: ok try again after  sudo invoke-rc.d cron stop 
<anathematic> LjL i've got my root account locked is that the problem maybe?
<erisco> why will windows not install on the available free space? :s
<LjL> anathematic: of course not. the root account is *supposed* to be locked.
<anathematic> ahh i see
<anathematic> LjL: done :)
<usr13> simplechat, Once it boots up and is working ok, open a terminal and copy the xorg.conf file to the HD, (as shown above(.
<simplechat> usr13, ok, i just need to find the cd
<Pelo> erisco, where is the free space located ? windows likes being on the first partition of the boot hdd
<simplechat> and my computer is taking a long time to cycle
<Mr_Siebel> Can anybody tell me how to go about finding open ports on my machine?
<LjL> erisco: are you sure there aren't *four* partitions already?
<thesaint4444> LjL: that was really helpfull, thanks. When i look at my fstab there is no seperate partition for /home - it must be contained within root, does that make things easier if I add a new mount point?
<erisco> Pelo,  2GB Swap, 20GB EXT3, 58GB Unpartitioned Space, 120GB EXT3
<vmlinuz`> hey
<LjL> thesaint4444: neither easier nor harder.
<erisco> LjL, nope
<LjL> !info nmap | Mr_Siebel
<ubotu> mr_siebel: nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.20-1 (feisty), package size 732 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<vmlinuz`> whats the command to re-configure xfce dsktop as a start
<Pelo> erisco, boot the ubuntu live cd,  move the partitions so the unalocated space is at the beginning of the hdd
<tdizzy> i accidently removed my Ubuntu partition, restored it using TestDisk, and put the ubuntu kernel thing back in the GRUB  list, however i get an error 17 when i try to boot anything involving ubuntu. can anyone PLEASE!!!!!! help me with this problem?
<erisco> Pelo, but that puts windows at the end of the disk... it will be slow :(
<LjL> anathematic: so what does it say now?
<anathematic> LjL: well it saids that it stopped it
<anathematic> i'll start it again
<LjL> anathematic: no.
<anathematic> okay
<LjL> anathematic: i meant to type  cron -f  now
<erisco> Pelo, what would you recommend I do to arrange my partitions in a good order?
<thesaint4444> Mr_Siebel: netstat -nlt - use man netstat....
<anathematic> LjL: "cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 29194: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<erisco> Pelo, I wouldn't want 58GB of windows right at the start... I previously installed windows at the end
<Pelo> erisco,  are you trying to install windows on a ext3 partition ? can'T do that , you need to install in in unallocated space to windows format's it to nfts
<Mark7> Evening all
<tdizzy> i accidently removed my Ubuntu partition, restored it using TestDisk, and put the ubuntu kernel thing back in the GRUB  list, however i get an error 17 when i try to boot anything involving ubuntu. can anyone help me with this problem?!!!!
<thesaint4444> LjL - hmmm..
<erisco> Pelo, no, I am trying to use the remaining space for windows
<LjL> anathematic: ps aux | grep 29194
<Mark7> The text in here is tiny
<erisco> Pelo, but windows won't do it... I think it is because the remaining space is between two partitions
<Semidios> okay, so I am still having problems getting my Ubuntu NFS share to work on my Mac.  I am connected to the share.  If I drag and drop files it says I do not have sufficient permissions.  however if I cp files using command line everything works fine.  Hope someone can help..
<mcphail> tdizzy: when you use "sudo fdisk -l", what partition is your (restored) root partition?
<sinizzl> in what file is my computer's domain name set ?
<LjL> tdizzy, have you tried hitting "e" on your kernel item in GRUB, and making sure the *correct* partition is mentioned everywhere in the stuff that comes up?
<Pelo> erisco,   I already told you what to do , move the unallocated space to the beginning of the hdd and install windows on that
<erisco> Pelo, I have to factor 2GB swap, 20GB / (ext3), 120GB /home (ext3) and 58GB NTFS
<tdizzy> yeah
<tdizzy> it is
<vmlinuz`> I didn't know what happened to my xfce, now I 'm in Xfce without any bars.. how to reconfigure it pls
<erisco> Pelo, but I don't want windows at the very start... that is the fastest spot on the disk. I want my swap there :P
<Pelo> erisco,  maybe you should ask in ##windows
<tdizzy> hda6 is the partition
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: rm -rf /tmp && rm -rf ~/.config as your normal user
<anathematic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39324/
<anathematic> oh yeah LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39324/
<erisco> Pelo, nah this is a linux question :P
<LjL> tdizzy: and there is no UUID mentioned anywhere?
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: that basically resets the entire xfce config.
<tdizzy> whatds UUID?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: Thanks.
<Pelo> erisco,  it's about intalling windows that is a windows question
<Pelo> !uuid | tdizzy
<ubotu> tdizzy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<LjL> tdizzy: a long string of numbers and letters, as i said before.
<vmlinuz`> that resets kde and gnome config too?
<erisco> Pelo, no it is about using a linux based application to partition my disk
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: beware of not accidentally deleting files in /tmp that u still want to use though... but i guess u know that urself
<LjL> tdizzy: if you see one, change it into your partition name - /dev/whatever
<tdizzy> UUID="637daae7-0816-45e1-a34a-faa5f6c3a985"
<tdizzy> so i have to change that?
<Pelo> erisco, right now it's about where to put windows,  you got my opinion , if you want a second opinion ask someone else
<BarryToeman> My cut and paste stopped working.  Every paste ends up as "".  Select and paste with mouse middle button still works, however.
<LjL> anathematic: so, cron is running, and it doesn't want to stop. try  sudo invoke-rc.d cron stop  once again, then see if it's still in  ps aux | grep cron ; if it is,  sudo killall -9 cron 
<erisco> Pelo, alrighty
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: yea but there was a GUI popped on me when i first ran xfce to configure it. then after that it says "If you dislike this in future you can easily write this command 'blah blah' to re-configure it again"
<MikeD_> how can i backup a large /home folder to multiple DVD?
<vmlinuz`> but thing is sinizzl i can't remember that command 'blah blah' do you know it?
<erisco> Pelo, do you think it would work if I put windows at the end of the drive though?
<LjL> tdizzy: that is from your boot menu?
<tussey> hey new version of flash is out, what's the easiest way to get it?
<tdizzy> no...
<tdizzy> lol
<sayers> With cups I have my mom an ubuntu user, if I add her to the allowed printer users, even though she's on a different machine will it allow her to print?
<anathematic> LjL:  it's stopped now after the killall -9 ...
<tdizzy> theres no UUID in my boot menu
<simplechat> usr13, i'm in the boot disk, and the mount point is disk, in /media
<X3n> what the hell man, i cant listen to any mp3's now -.-, im getting no sound! it plays the files, but no sound!?, man this is random and starting to piss me off
<anathematic> so LjL where from here? :)
<Pelo> erisco, I beleive I said windows likes to be at the beginning,  if you want another answer on where it is best to install windows try asking in ##windows
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: that command was certainly not those two i just gave you... would really surprise me if they were... in any case, it will do the job. xfce stores any settings in ~/.config but if u dont delete /tmp/ as well it ignores ur 'settings-reset'
<LjL> tdizzy: can you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<LjL> anathematic: "cron -f"
* Pelo makes a note: "don'T join channel when food is on the stove"
<sky1> uggh, I need to extend the partition of my hard disk, I am using a dual bootup with Ubuntu and Vista, which tools should I use
<Pelo> later folks
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: no your command wasnt it.
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: certainly not :D
<anathematic> LjL: nothing is coming up now just a blank line?
<sinizzl> i use both gnome-panel & xfce-panel at the same time... lol... xfce panel lacks some features i need ;-(
<LjL> anathematic: it means it's running, apparently. stop it with ctrl+c
<tdizzy> whats pastebin?
<tdizzy> lol
<LjL> !pastebin | tdizzy
<ubotu> tdizzy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usr13> simplechat, Ok
<vmlinuz`> rml: cannot remove `/tmp/.X11-unix/X0': Operation not permitted
<vmlinuz`> rml: cannot remove `/tmp/.X0-lock': Operation not permitted
<Photocopy> Anyone know of any other distrobutions that ship free CDs?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: why?
<sinizzl> tdizzy: dunno. it has something to do with squirrels i think
<anathematic> LjL: ahh yeah, so i've started it with & at the end
<anathematic> and it seems fine
<LjL> anathematic: ... no
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: what u mean, why ?
<sky1> I need to extend the partition of my hard disk, I am using a dual bootup with Ubuntu and Vista, which tools should I use
<anathematic> mm?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: look at the error it gave me
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: thats your command
<anathematic> LjL, what should I had done then?
<LjL> anathematic: you *need* to be able to start it with  sudo invoke-rc.d start . you *don't* want to start it manually. especially, it makes *no* sense to start it with &.
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: i certainly hope u did not do it as root
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: nop wasnt as root
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: that thing i just gave only affects xfce4-session
<usr13> simplechat, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /media/etc/X11/    (if the / partition is really mounted at /media )
<tdizzy> where do i find the grub lst file? the ubuntu partition?
<LjL> anathematic: so now kill the one you've started, and start it with  invoke-rc.d cron start , and see if syslog still gives error
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: no. it affict something else too
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: naturally it will complain while doing rm -rf /tmp/ for not all of the files/dirs belong to ur user
<LjL> tdizzy: yes, in the ubuntu partition, in the /boot/grub directory
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: that is ?
<fliegenderfrosch> tdizzy: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ben_> I just found out I've got a PCI card reader built into my laptop. On XP, when I insert my SD camera card, it automatically mounts it as a generic volunme. Is this hardware supported on ubuntu, and if so how would I go about mounting it?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: KDE & Gnome configuration
<BarryToeman> MikeD_: try http://www.bluehaze.com.au/unix/cdbkup.html
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: gnome stores its config in ~/.gnome ~/.gconf etc.
<_Jaak_> Can anyone point me in a direction on how to setup a pptp server to enable clients to acces the internet?
<simplechat> usr13, ok, now i've got it back up
<simplechat> :)
<simplechat> thanks for your help! :)
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: ~/.config is basically xfce and a bunch of other programs as well though
<jbu311> can anyone hear me?
<Mr_Siebel> How do I netstat myself?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: let me reboot and see if that fixes tmhe problem
<OleMoudi> MikeD_, use tar with -M to specify multivolume and -L volume size
<usr13> simplechat, NP
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: dont need to reboot for that, just restart X
<Photocopy> If i have a 50GB partition with 20GB of files on it, and i try to partition it into two 25GB partitions will one partition have all the files  still and the other be blank?
<simplechat> jbu311, go to a terminal and type netstat
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: that what im gonna do, brb
<sinizzl> k
<usr13> jbu311, We can't hear you but we can see you.
<tdizzy> LjL: i put it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39326/
<anathematic> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39327/
<jbu311> thanks!
<usr13> jbu311, Comb your hair!
<Pici> Photocopy: You'd have to resize it and add a new partition.
<tussey> hey the new version of Flash is out for linux. what is the preferred way of installing this onto my ubuntu system?
<jbu311> usr13: it's combed
<Photocopy> Pici
<usr13> jbu311, Ok, that's better...
<Pici> Photocopy
<Photocopy> And will that make me lose the files?
<sinizzl> tussey: it is ? schweet.
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: same thing, im still in trouble :(
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: if u launch xfce4-panel from terminal, does it give u any error ?
<LjL> anathematic, if the lines from the invoke-rc.d command are the ones starting from 19:42:17, then they seem fine (i suspect the other ones are the ones from when you did  cron -f ).
<Pici> Photocopy: It shouldnt. But its no paritioning is 100% flawless.
<erisco> does anyone know generally how much speed difference there is at the start of the drive in comparison to the end of the drive?
<LjL> anathematic: ps aux | grep cron - if it's running, i think it should be fine.
<Photocopy> Pici: Which is better for dualboot, install windows, then ubuntu? or ubuntu, then windows
<erisco> is it really more-so negligible?
<mcphail> tdizzy: i think the hd0,6 lines need to be hd0,5
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: nop
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: it started them!!
<Pici> Photocopy: Windows then Ubuntu
<mcphail> tdizzy: but i could be wrong
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: did u rm -rf /tmp/ ?
<`DayWalker> i install windows vista ... after installing vista Ubuntu option is gone hide ...what should i do ?
<anathematic> LjL: yeah it's up and running fine
<anathematic> ty
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: yep
<sky1> Is it ok to use GParted to do my partition from within Ubuntu, will my windows be ok after parition(would be able to use it)
<Photocopy> Pici: Good cause windows is already installed.
<LjL> erisco: why believe figures that random people give you?
<LjL> !info bonnie++ | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: bonnie++: Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03abuild1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 144 kB
<tdizzy> mcphail: ok, if i mess it up i can fix it, correct?
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: try it like this: rm -rf /tmp/ && rm -rf  ~/.config && kill -9 -1
<mcphail> tdizzy: from the livecd, yes
<tdizzy> k
<erisco> LjL, what are you suggesting?...
<vmlinuz`> the rm -rf /tmp/ "gives errors"
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: naturally.
<Photocopy> Does anyone know of any other distrobutions that ship free CDs? I don't have a burner, so I need to use things line ubuntu's shipit.
<LjL> erisco: i'm suggesting that you install bonnie++ and run it. it will tell you which parts of your drive are faster, and by how much.
<vmlinuz`> so why my xfce panels arent showing for me
<erisco> LjL, even if it isn't all partitioned yet?
<`DayWalker> i install windows vista ... after installing vista Ubuntu option is gone hide ...what should i do ?
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: because they're not in your xfce4-session.rc anymore
<LjL> erisco: that might be a problem, i don't remember if bonnie can work on unpartitioned space. try.
<tussey> does Envice support editing PDFs with fields?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: I want to configure my xfce4-session with a GUI
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: i want that gui that popped on me when i first ran xfce
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: i wrote my own .xsession exactly because of this problem
<fliegenderfrosch> tussey, only in gnome 2.20 afaik
<erisco> LjL, *shrug*
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: send it to me
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: let me try it, at least ebetter than nothing
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: xfce4-session insanely alters its configuration in whatever aspect it feels like at the moment
<erisco> LjL, I am just worried about installing windows at the end of my drive is all. I don't want it to be sluggish
<tussey> what version of GNOME does ubuntu 7.04 have?
<erisco> LjL, and it is 200GB drive at that
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: are you using gdm/kdm or something like that ?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: i'd like to have my panels
<LjL> erisco, even if i told you what the percentage figures are for my drive, would it be applicable to your drive?
<fliegenderfrosch> tussey: 2.18
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: yea i use one of them, not sure which >_<
<Photocopy> Is there any other distrobutions with shipit?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl:  a login screen pops on me on started up
<Photocopy> or something similar?
<vmlinuz`> i can't u se backspace on this terminal, that sucks >(
<fliegenderfrosch> tussey: you could use "acroread" with "acroread-plugins"
<erisco> LjL, no. However, I understood it as simply logic that the farther the arm has to travel to get the information the longer it is going to take
<usr13>  vmlinuz` Get another keyboard.
<LjL> erisco: that is true. how important that effect is, however, depends on the drive.
<vmlinuz`> usr13: my keyboard is fine, only this terminal is odd.
<tussey> thanks I'll give that a try
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: doesn't matter. what u have to do is: create a ~/.xsession file that contains all that xfce stuff. tell gdm/kdm whatever to use .xession by selecting 'default session' at login. i can send u an example of my flavor of .xsession (mostly xfce stuff)
<erisco> LjL, bonnie++ takes a long time. I am impatient I guess :P
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: send pls
<theverant> hey - how long should a fsck /dev/sdc1 take if the drive is 500GB?
<sky1> how can I use GParted to resize my partition ? I cant unmount within Ubuntu
<LjL> erisco: ok: 20% difference.
<tussey> how would I go about installing acroread? I didn't find it in SPM
<Pici> sky1: Run it from the LiveCD.
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: i want to send you something
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: http://rafb.net/p/DZDqGf80.html <- as u can see there's also non-xfce related stuff in there. just erase those two lines
<erisco> LjL, yours is a 20% difference?
<LjL> erisco: perhaps 30% if your drive is not running in silent mode.
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: reset?
<sky1> Pici:ok
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: reset command?
<LjL> erisco: about it.
<BarryToeman> Photocopy: go to distrowatch.com.  Or on-disk.com will mail you distributions for a few dollars each.
<vmlinuz`> scguy318: what command
<norgul> hi folks
<erisco> LjL, holy crap that is terrible
<theverant> I'm having touble booting because of a forced check hanging
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: reset
<fliegenderfrosch> tussey, it's available in the medibuntu repo
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: maybe it could rectify your terminal
<sinizzl> scguy318: how can u reset xfce4 session? i only know a rather complicated way
<norgul> is there a channel where the ubuntu "developers" are?
<vmlinuz`> scguy318: how can i reset
<theverant> to a entirely storage drive
<mcphail> theverant: be patient
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: by typing reset
<vmlinuz`> reset
<scguy318> sinizzl: what do you mean?
<tussey> how do access that? Sorry I'm new to ubuntu
<sinizzl> scguy318: nevermind
<theverant> mcphail - ok... that's good to know :)  The other drives I did went super quick... I'll just leave it along for a bit though
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: he apparently meant something else^^
<mcphail> theverant: the fsck can take ages and appear to hang
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: is that all your .xsession ?
<mcphail> theverant: remember you can turn forced checking off in the future
<fliegenderfrosch> tussey: see http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<theverant> mcphail - that is oddly comforting.  I will do that, because this is silly
<theverant> I will also backup my drive more often
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: it is. comment the two lines that contain 'gnome' and u got exactly teh same thing as a plain xfce session. xfce launches by default xfwm4, xfdesktop && xfce4-panel, that's about it.
<theverant> it's been a couple weeks and I have hundreds of pictures on there not backed up yet... :| kinda nerve racking
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: xfdesktop has its own settings manager, such as gnome-settings-daemon or whatever that thing's called.
<mcphail> theverant: indeed :)
<erisco> LjL, I didn't understand the output whatsoever
<joshhunt> hello
<eg2> Hello, I installed ubuntu right over my win XP. it said it will save my docmuments and some settings.... where is my documents?
<sinizzl>  eg2 probably lost in space
<joshhunt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Flannel> eg2: in your home folder (Places > Home)
<cyph3r> anyone know how to open a port for samba from the command line?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: i save them into file called ".xsesson" ?
<vmlinuz`> sinizzl: and the numbers included?
<erisco> Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP
<erisco> ericLinux        2G 37112  82 46497  20 17781   9 39161  65 44841   6 181.6   1
<erisco> that's what I got
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: no, the numbers ahve been added by rafb.net
<sinizzl> vmlinuz`: it's basically 4 lines
<sinizzl> but u need 'exec xfdesktop' at the end. don't know why but withouth the 'exec' it behaves buggy at times.
<LjL> erisco: the package is bonnie++, but the program from it that you want to use is zcav, "man zcav"
<eg2> Flannel: i can only see a shortcut to examples and a desktop icon there.
<erisco> LjL, that is what bonnie told me
<erisco> LjL, is it suggesting that I can write 37MB/sec to the start and only 0.2MB/s to the end??
<LjL> erisco: yeah but that doesn't say anything about the speeds of the various zones of your harddrive. you run zcav for that.
<LjL> erisco: no, nothing of the sort
<decay> Anyone can help me with twinview modes? I think metamodes is the problem
<Flannel> eg2: I believe the migration thing puts stuff there.  I might be wrong though.  Did you check the "My Documents" when given the chance in the installer?
<eg2> i checked something that it should save my documents from win xp
<cyph3r> quit
<eg2> can't recall the exact frase in installation
<LjL> erisco: perhaps you want to use the -c option to use a block size larger than the default 100 megabytes, with such a large drive. if you try 1 gigabyte, i'll do the same on my machine and we can compare the results.
<erisco> LjL, I cannot seem to get zcav to do anything
<eg2> oh, btw. there is a channel for ubuntu where i can discuss compiz fusion and stuff. whats the channel name?
<Flannel> eg2: Right,  http://www.michaellarabel.com/external/migration-assistant-2.png  And you did check the "my documents"?
<LjL> erisco, it needs sudo.
<Flannel> eg2: #ubuntu-effects
<erisco> Ljl, sudo zcav - -b 1000M    ?
<LjL> erisco:  sudo zcav -b 1000M /dev/hda  (assuming /dev/hda is your drive)
<eg2> Flannel: where it says michael microsoft windows xp bla bla, i just checked michael. didn't notice there was a dropdown menu. but if i checked it, it must have checked all the stuff, right?
<erisco> LjL, mine is sda I believe. what changes the h to an s? I dunno
<LjL> erisco: obviously, you should run it with as little disk load as possible (i.e. don't copy 4gb files while running it ;)
<Semidios> okay, so I am still having problems getting my Ubuntu NFS share to work on my Mac.  I am connected to the share.  If I drag and drop files it says I do not have sufficient permissions.  however if I cp files using command line everything works fine.  Hope someone can help..
<LjL> erisco: being SATA rather than IDE, most likely.
<erisco> LjL, just have chat running
<erisco> LjL, ah yes I believe it is a SATA
<Flannel> eg2: I have no idea.  What that might've done is made a user with that name, which is where your stuff is (different than the user youre on currently)
<erisco> LjL, so since I am doing 100gig blocks it will do this 200 times?
<LjL> erisco: yes (1 gig, not 100 gig)
<orin> So, Gutsy will come out soon. Will it break a lot of stuff with AppArmor?
<LjL> erisco: if you had partitions on it, you could test the single partitions and make it quicker.
<erisco> LjL, yes, 1 gig hehe. What? you didn't think I had a 2TB drive?
<Flannel> orin: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions, thanks.
<LjL> erisco: ;)
<erisco> LjL, I will be here all night with only 1gb blocks
<searayman> can somone help me with usign webrunner?
<erisco> LjL, I am only on 8
<LjL> erisco, i'm on 6. but even if we increase the block size, i doubt it will take any shorter.
<erisco> LjL, all I want is the start of the drive then the end of the drive
<eg2> Flannel: damnit. is it possible to recover the files in it? i had some vacation pictures in it that i dont want to loose!
<joshhunt> so i just installed the beta of ubuntu 7.10 and the updater tool thing pops up and tells me that i have a mountain load of updates to do. when the updater opens up, it tells me "Not all updates can be installed. Run a partial update, to install as many possilbe" etc, it then lists reasons why thawt might be the case
<erisco> LjL, I just want a smooth general line between the two
<LjL> erisco: unfortunately that isn't possible unless you first create two partitions, one at the start and one at the end
<erisco> LjL, I have a 120GB partition at the end
<LjL> erisco: still a bit big
<Mr_Siebel> How do I open my iptables?
<erisco> LjL, and I still cannot figure out how to get windows to use that free unpartitioned space
<joshhunt> when i go to do the partial update, it brings up a disto upgrade box, and starts doing that... should i go throgh with that or apply the updates the normal way
<searayman> can somoen help me with usign webrunner, i cont figure it out
<LjL> erisco, i don't know about that
<Pelo> joshhunt, gutsy is still in beta , so unless you want the beta don'T upgrade the distro yet
<amio> is there any good tool to edit pdf or even to convert pdf to an open office format but not pdf editor or kword ??
<joshhunt> okies, thanks
<LjL> erisco: let me see if we can use a trick with 'dd' instead
<erisco> LjL, I am depressed because if it is impossible I have to reformat entirely again
<joshhunt> so the distro upgrade will 'downgrade' it to 7.04?
<Pelo> joshhunt,  the distro upgrade will upgrade to gutsy
<amio> no one knows?
<mguezuraga> I have a amd x2 4400, with 2 gb of RAM, basic services started, and gnome takes "a lot of time" to draw the desktop and finish loading. What can cause this? (ubuntu 64 bits)
<joshhunt> but ive already got gutsy
<joshhunt> the beta of it
<Pelo> joshhunt, if you are already running one of the gutsy alphas ( tribes)  I guess you will get upgraded to the latest beta but you should ask in #ubuntu+1 about that
<searayman> can somoen help me with webrunner?
<erisco> LjL, any luck
<joshhunt> no, im pretty sure ive got the beta
<enigma_ew> hi all, i have an ATI x1250 on board graphics card... i try to run compiz fusion but i cant :( how can I run compiz or berly with ATI x1250??  thanks...
<LjL> erisco: i'm reading the man, but yes, i think so
<joshhunt> ill ask in #ubuntu+1 then...
<amio> is there any good tool to edit pdf or even to convert pdf to an open office format but not pdf editor or kword ??
<Pelo> amio, check in synaptic
<acid-trip> mysqltcl 3.03 <-- does anyone know when that is gonna be released into packages?
<amio> Pelo but in synaptic which program already downloaded few but not editors
<Pelo> acid-trip, if it is a different version ( as oppose to an update) with the next distro
<acid-trip> :/
<Flannel> acid-trip: It'll be in Hardy
<Flannel> or, should be.
<Pelo> amio, that's all i have for you , try checking on www.getdeb.net
<acid-trip> i wonder if i could build it from source
<docko> i just added a new user to my FF ubuntu server and i disabled user root, but it didn't create new user's home directory and sudo does absolutely nothing.... what can i do now? i have only ssh access to the server
<acid-trip> i need it for one of my tcl scripts
<Pelo> acid-trip, then go ahead and build it ,  just google for the source
<Flannel> acid-trip: ACtually, it's already in feisty.
<erisco> LjL, I am on 33 and the results are still the same
<joshhunt> how can i check for what version im running?
<_Roman> I have an ssh connection from one ubuntu machine to another with X forwarding enabled.  Is it possible to send a window that is running on the remote machine to my local machine (this is a window/process that is already running on the remote machine)
<LjL> erisco: time sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=100M count=10           <- to see how fast the *beginning* of the drive is (reads 1Gb of data)
<Pelo> joshhunt,  the first tab of the system monitor in the admin menu
<joshhunt> of ubuntu via cli?
<Flannel> joshhunt: lsb_release -a
<usr13> joseaa, lsb_release -a
<amio> is there any good tool to edit pdf or even to convert pdf to an open office format but not pdf editor or kword ??
<usr13> sorry that was for joshhunt  not joseaa
* Pelo should make a note of that lsb_release -a thing 
<enigma_ew> hi all, i have an ATI x1250 on board graphics card... i try to run compiz fusion but i cant :( how can I run compiz or berly with ATI x1250??  thanks...
<Flannel> acid-trip: No, I guess it's not.  Date of update is wrong. but, 02 to 03 is a bugfix, you should talk to the package maintainer, and get it updated.
<joshhunt> thanks XD
<Pelo> enigma_ew, ask in #compis-fusion or in #ubuntu-effects
<acid-trip> ...
<acid-trip> Flannel, how do i find out who the manager is
<acid-trip> :/
<enigma_ew> Pelo: THNX
<eg2> how do i get youtube videos to work in firefox?
<LjL> erisco: time sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=100M count=10 seek=1800   <- to see how fast the *end* of the drive is (the "1800" is for "start after 100mb*1800", which should be around 180gb -- i'm not making that 200, because i suppose that is the size in decimal gigabytes)
<Pelo> !flash | eg2
<ubotu> eg2: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shk> does the update manager delete the old versions of the things it updates?  or is my hard drive slowly dwindling away?
<erisco> LjL, 17.6s
<Pelo> shk, deleted
<acid-trip> !mysqltcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqltcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erisco> LjL, sorry, 17.4
<shk> Pelo, is there any other maintenance i should be doing?
<Pelo> !info mysqltcl | acid-trip
<ubotu> acid-trip: mysqltcl: Interface to the MySQL database for the Tcl language. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.02-1 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 116 kB
<shk> defrag, clearing temp files, etc ?
<orangefly> i was accessing a windows machine just fine until i plugged it in instead of wireless....can anyone help....???....
<LjL> erisco: sorry that last command is wrong
<usr13> shk, No, just enjoy.
<amio> any one knows agood pdf editor or converter to doc format? (not pdfeditor or kword though)
<searayman> webrunner help anyoen i am stuck......
<Flannel> acid-trip: It's in the package details (in synaptic) or apt-cache show [package] 
<Pelo> shk,  sudo apt-get autoclean    and also check in synaptic,  use the status display(lower left) to see if there are any packages that you can safely remove
<erisco> LjL, it gave me 17.5s anyways
<wastrel> is there a better terminal for mac os than er
<shk> ok thank you
<usr13> shk, Linux  pretty much takes care of itself
<Pelo> amio,  did you check in getdeb.net ?
<erisco> LjL, how do I correct that last one
<wastrel> "terminal"
<LjL> erisco: yeah but it's still checking the *beginning* of the drive again, so it's unsurprising it gives about the same value
<shk> i just feel bad not doing anything
<shk> i feel like i should be checking something
<shk> keeping it clean
<shk> etx
<amio> Pelo nothing there is only pdfeditor and Ihave it it doesnt work good
<LjL> erisco: time sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/null bs=100M count=10 skip=1800      <--- skip not seek
<LjL> this should be it
<wastrel> pdfedit
<Pelo> shk,   you need the #windows-withdrawl channel
<acid-trip> Flannel, how hard is it to take a source and make a quick deb out of it?
<shk> lmao
<usr13> shk  You're experiencing the freedom we talk about when we brag about Linux.
<shk> i suppose i am
<erisco> LjL, HOLY ****
<erisco> LjL, 30.9s
<usr13> Pelo, ha ha... yea prolly so...
<shk> but surely defragmenting is necessary?
<LjL> erisco: some difference, you see.
<shk> for any hard drive...
<erisco> LjL, that is almost double
<Pelo> shk,   no defrag needed in ext3
<usr13> shk, No, do fragmentation either.
<LjL> erisco: although, i cannot guarantee that there aren't any 'dd' artifacts at work there. it'd really be better to spend the time with zcav, to be sure.
<usr13> shk, No, fragmentation either.
<Pelo> shk,   you can actualy enjoy your computer now ,  just go with it
<shk> haha
<shk> incredible :o
<tdizzy> when im trying to boot my ubuntu partition, it keeps giving me various errors that tell me the permissions aren't as they're supposed to be. is there any way to set this back to the default?
<usr13> shk, Just enjoy the ride.
<Pelo> shk,  if you realy want to do something you cna install fancontrol , and stuff like that   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<shk> nah, i use a laptop
<Pelo> shk,  basicaly  ....  don't worry,  be happy
<shk> kinda excessive
<shk> :D
<shk> fantastic.
<shk> where do i pay?
<shk> :P
<usr13> Just use my paypal account  :)
<Pelo> shk,  no need for that either but you can send donations on the site, or to any linux or FOSS  org you want
<shk> wonderful
<davidthedrake> Occasionally my computer becomes unresponsive - that is to say I can move the mouse around but cannot interact with anything open on the desktop. It appears happen randomly for no particular reason. Has anyone else experienced this and/or heard of a solution for this?
<shk> thanks again guys
<usr13> shk,  Yes, seriously, you can donate to any of your favorite projects.
<tdizzy> when im trying to boot my ubuntu partition, it keeps giving me various errors that tell me the permissions aren't as they're supposed to be. is there any way to set this back to the default?
<usr13> but that's optional.
<davidthedrake> Oh, and it unfreezes after about 15-30 seconds.
<scguy318> tdizzy: wut errors specifically?
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<Pelo> davidthedrake,  several ppl have mentionned something likethat,  I've experienced similar on rare occasion , usualy FF related
<varustah> ubuntu is my love
<LjL> erisco: on my drive, which is 160gb, i get 18 seconds for the first gb, and 34 seconds for the 150th gigabyte
<abatshy> hi
<joshhunt> !pastebuckey
<rav> Can anyone help me, im looking for a update for my VGA driver. But i cannot tell what VGA i have, here is the pastebin http://rafb.net/p/0iz22M48.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebuckey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshhunt> !pastebucket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebucket - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abatshy> hi every 1
<joshhunt> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<davidthedrake> Pelo, a friend of mine reported that switching from the 64-bit install to the 32-bit install stopped this behavior, are you running 64-bit?
<erisco> LjL, I'll kill windows if I put it at the end. that is what I know now anyways
<amio> any one knows agood pdf editor or converter to doc format? (not pdfeditor or kword though)
<Pelo> rav, why do you think you need to update your vga driver ?
<wastrel> amio: no such thing.
<acid-trip> Flannel, can u answer me?
<erisco> LjL, well thanks for your help
<vmlinuz`> is KDE stable for ubuntu?
<abatshy> hu
<abatshy> hi
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, Yes
<Pelo> davidthedrake,  no ,  x86, in my case I'm fairly certain it's ff related and it is very rare, so I don'T fret about it
<cafuego> vmlinuz`: As stable as for any other distro, sure.
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: Thanks.
<varustah> pdfcreator
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, There is even kubuntu which is a version with KDE by default instead of Gnome
<vmlinuz`> but whats the default WM for ubuntu?
<tdizzy> well the first one i got said something about the home directory not being writeable; fixed that; now it says something about $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...file should be owned by user...$HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users.
<rav> because, i was speaking with some gents in winehq channel, and im having a problem with my warcraft III installation, and he said i should update my VGA
<LjL> erisco: one thing, remember that this is *linear* reading speed
<LjL> erisco: i.e. we're reading contiguous bytes
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, Gnome, but there is also Kubuntu and Xubuntu ( KDE and XFCE )
<RedEyess> Hi
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: a whole distro just to make KDE default? Doesn't make sens >_<
<RedEyess> I have a laptop with SATA
<davidthedrake> Pelo, rgr that. Yea, it seems to be a fairly frequent thing for me. I noticed that updating to the latest kernel build did make it happen less frequently, but it still occurs nonetheless. I guess I will search elsewhere for a solution. Thanks though ;)
<searayman> web runner anyone?
<cafuego> vmlinuz`: Metacity actually, which is the Gnome wm.
<erisco> LjL, so real read time is obviously worse
<RedEyess> how do I get the hard drive to be faster?
<decay> if i 'upgrade' to the beta, will i lose files in my ~ dir?
<LjL> erisco: if we were jumping around (which is what really happens, mostly, when you use a disk "for real"), we would probably see much less difference, since much - probably most - of the time would be spent in seeking
<wastrel> amio: /win 4
<Pelo> rav, what release are you running ?
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, It also uses QT apps by default
<wastrel> nvm
<cafuego> RedEyess: linera accelerator or rail gun
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: whats QT?
<LjL> erisco: yes, read read time is worse, but the difference between beginning and end is lesser
<Pelo> davidthedrake, in your shoes I would give the forum a quick search
<rav> Ubuntu fiesty
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, It's not really a different distro, just a different set of default applications
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: ah ok
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: will be a Kubuntu in the new UBUNTU?
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, No
<vmlinuz`> Jordan_U: why
<cafuego> RedEyess: In other words: you can't really make disks be faster. You could buy a faster disk or use raid
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: of course
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: well, lemme check
<Pelo> rav, I honestly don'T know how you would go about changing the vga driver , all that needs updating should have been
<RedEyess> ok
<Jordan_U> vmlinuz`, There are no plans to make KDE default at the moment
<Pelo> rav,  try doing a search in the www.ubuntufourms.org
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: well, theres gonna be a nice Kubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> www.ubuntuforums.org
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: but KDE default won't be happening
<scguy318> vmlinuz`: in Ubuntu
<acid-trip> :/
<cafuego> Linus says it's the law!
<RedEyess> i install Ubuntu previously
<RedEyess> 7.04
<amio> wastrel how to get that?
<tdizzy> scguy318: well the first one i got said something about the home directory not being writeable; fixed that; now it says something about $HOME/.dmrc file is being ignored...file should be owned by user...$HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users.
<RedEyess> and it was working fast
<rav> can you look at my glxinfo and tell me what vga i got?
<Flannel> acid-trip: To make a personal deb, use checkinstall.
<vmlinuz`> scguy318: ok thanks.
<Flannel> !checkinstall | acid-trip
<ubotu> acid-trip: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<RedEyess> now that I have reinstalled for some reason it is much slower
<RedEyess> after two reinstalls
<RedEyess> could it be an IO problem
<acid-trip> i want mysqltcl3.03
<acid-trip> :/
<vmlinuz`> thing is "I'm now in KDE" and CS freezes quiet alot in kde.. in gnome it never happens >_<
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, Why was your home directory not owned by you?
<tdizzy> idk...
<rav> http://rafb.net/p/0iz22M48.html
<tdizzy> umm
<tdizzy> i accidently deleted and restored the partition
<scguy318> !checkinstall | acid-trip
<tdizzy> and fixed the GRUB
<scguy318> tdizzy: chmod 0777 your home?
<ubotu> acid-trip: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<usr13> Red_Tide, Show us your partition scheme.
<tdizzy> and upon the first boot after that i got that error
<tdizzy> umm from what?
<`DayWalker> i install windows vista ... after installing vista Ubuntu option is gone hide ...what should i do ?
<usr13> RedEyess, , Show us your partition scheme.
<Pelo> !enter | RedEyess
<ubotu> RedEyess: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> !grub |
<Pelo> !grub | `DayWalker
<Pelo> ubotu,  on a break again ?
<usr13> RedEyess, Paste it to pastebin
<acid-trip> ========================= Installation results ===========================
<acid-trip> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<brigan> what was that doc bar again
<vmlinuz`> scguy318: do you think CSS freez alot cuz im in KDE?
<scguy318> maybe the IRC server is
<scguy318> i cant seem to whois
* Pelo is lagging a lot 
<acid-trip> heh
<acid-trip> checkinstall wont make me the package
<acid-trip> :/
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<acid-trip> wb
<wastrel> hi
<acid-trip> Flannel, so any ideas?
<acid-trip> checkinstall fails
<usr13> RedEyess, If you've sent the link once, sorry, I missed it.  Please send again.
<wa77ss> how can i make vlc the default application for all media files without right clicking every different file type?
<RedEyess> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39333/
<wa77ss> anyone know?
<tdizzy> Jordan_U: i got the same error when i tried to boot again...
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, Did you run "chmod -R yourusername:yourusername /home/yourusername" ?
<tdizzy> yeah
<tdizzy> hmm
<tdizzy> not chmod
<wa77ss> hello?
<tdizzy> i ran chown
<tdizzy> lol
<tdizzy> oops
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, Sorry, it should be chown
<wastrel> zom
<wastrel> g
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, You ran the correct command if you ran chown
<tdizzy> oh ok
<usr13> wa77ss, Go to one of the files in the file manager, right click on it, click properties and change the default application used to open the file.
<unagi> how can i run archive manager with root access?
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, can you pastebin the exact error again ( can't scroll up because of the netsplit :)
<unagi> i would like to extract files in a restricted folder =/
<wa77ss> usr13, ya, but i have to do that with every single different file type
<astro76> unagi, gksudo file-roller
<wa77ss> isnt there a simple way for ALL media files
<tdizzy> ok
<tdizzy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> ty
<Jordan_U> wa77ss, What are you trying to do?
<tdizzy> lol
<unagi> how can i set file-roller to use gksudo every time i open an archive?
<wa77ss> just make vlc default audio/video player for all file types
<taime1> can someone help mecan anyone help me get my sound working?
<RedEyess> I will be back in 5
<HealthyElijah> i know
<tim167> taime1, in which program ?
<wa77ss> i thought there would be a simple way, i dont want to right click on every different file type you know
<Jordan_U> unagi, I wouldn't make it do that every time, but in the "open with" properties add the custom command "gksudo file-roller"
<taime1> tim167: i have no sound at all...
<taime1> ubuntu refuses to recognize this sound card
<umop-apisdn> anyone familiar with remote x servers? i'm running xming on my windows box, and want to run firefox on the linux box to remove the possiblity of exploits
<Jordan_U> wa77ss, There is a way to do that, forget how though.
<wa77ss> ahah i think i came across it
<wa77ss> a script, but it doesnt work for me
<acid-trip> :/
<acid-trip> piss me of
<acid-trip> 8Off
<Hubris2> Trying to get MSN messenger going through Moblock is driving me nuts.  I can connect (using Pidgin) only if I choose 'http', and then all outgoing messages fail.  What ports are needed?
<Jordan_U> umop-apisdn, ssh -X ?
<acid-trip> can't get this thing to work
<umop-apisdn> Jordan_U: i'm using putty for the ssh
<tim167> taime1 what does 'lspci | grep audio' say ?
<wa77ss> maybe you can figure out how to make it work, heres the link - http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=40560
<umop-apisdn> supposedly, i can export DISPLAY=(local ip):0 and make it work
<Jordan_U> umop-apisdn, That is not secure
<usr13> wa77ss, No,   you do it for each file type.
<umop-apisdn> Jordan_U: why not? (not attacking, seeking info)
<taime1> tim167: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<FFighter> hey folks
<tim167> taime1, can you run alsamixer ?
<usr13> Hey FFighter
<wa77ss> usr13, kk, thats the hard way but it works. thanks
<FFighter> something like autohotkey for linux?
<taime1> tim167: nope
<taime1> tim167: says no device
<FFighter> autohotkey is really handy and flexible
<Pelo> FFighter, check in synaptic
<acid-trip> checking for correct TEA configuration... ok (TEA 3.5)
<acid-trip> checking for Tcl configuration... configure: WARNING: Can't find Tcl configuration definitions
<FFighter> Pelo, for what?
<taime1> tim167: also, my modules WERE loaded, then after some tinkering, they disappeared
<tdizzy> Jordan_U: k got both error messages
<Pelo> FFighter,  hotkey
<FFighter> Pelo, hmmm is it a port?
<tdizzy> Jordan_U: first i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39337/ and then i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<acid-trip> anyway to define where the tcl config files are?
<wastrel> autohotkey
<Pelo> FFighter, I'm not sayingthere is anything,  just do a search for hotkey and see what is available if anything
<tim167> taime1, hmm sorry I dont really know then...
<Jordan_U> umop-apisdn, http://meshier.com/docs/oreilly/tcpip2/ssh/ch09_03.htm
<FFighter> Pelo, nothing
<lucashungaro> Can I open a .rar file compressed in Windows with Ubuntu? I'm getting an error.
<FFighter> Pelo, do you know autohotkey?
<Hubris2> Anyone have experince getting MSN(Pidgin/Gaim) going through firewalls in general?
<alex116> is there a channel dedicated to using linux as a router?
<usr13> lucashungaro, Yes
<Pelo> FFighter, a linux equivalent may not have the same name,  just seach for hotkey and read the definitions
<taime1> why doesnt alsa recognize my sound card??
<astro76> lucashungaro, install unrar, then the archive manager can handle it
<RedEyess> usr13: any thoughts?
<Hubris2> lucashungaro: Archive Manager can open .rar
<FFighter> Pelo, yes I know but nothing relevant cam
<FFighter> came
<FFighter> anyway
<FFighter> thanks
<Pelo> FFighter, also try  www.getdeb.net
<lucashungaro> It's saying that it's an unsupported package type
<Pelo> taime1,  look up your soundcard model in the forum and in here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport    www.ubuntuforums.org
<umop-apisdn> Jordan_U: my linux machine will be the router/gateway for my LAN, so i don't think that's an issue
<umop-apisdn> Jordan_U: but thank you very much for the info
<usr13> lucashungaro, apt-get install unrar
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, OK, now try running this ( it really is supposed to be chmod this time ) "chmod 644 /home/yourusername/.dmrc"
<Pelo> alex116, try in #networking
<lucashungaro> Ok, I'm installing unrar with Synaptic
<RedEyess> I have a new laptop
<lucashungaro> usr13: Thanks
<usr13> RedEyess, I don't see any swap partitions for one thing.  How much memory does your system have?
<RedEyess> 1.5 gigs
<RedEyess> there should a swap drive partition
<Jordan_U> umop-apisdn, The easiest thing to do would probably be to open an xterm and just run "ssh -X username@ip"
<lucashungaro> How can I write files into my Windows partition?
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | lucashungaro
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | lucashungaro
<ubotu> lucashungaro: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<RedEyess> huh
<RedEyess> it's on /dev/sda5
<usr13> RedEyess, You say you have installed 2 times now?
<lucashungaro> Ok, thank you very much guys
<tim167> taime1: there is also an #alsa channel...
<leladia> pls can i do this: lastcomm grep $user | grep `date`
<RedEyess> 3 times
<RedEyess> how do I mount the swap drive then?
<Pelo> RedEyess, did you let the installer do the partitionnning or did you do it manualy ?
<RedEyess> do I put that in /etc/fsab
<RedEyess> manually
<RedEyess> yes, I am a fool!
<leladia> pls can i do this: lastcomm grep $user | grep `date`
<Pelo> RedEyess, not a fool just uninformed
<tdizzy> Jordan_U: i ran that command but i get the very same error
<h1st0> RedEyess: why isn't your swap mounted?
<RedEyess> not sure
<coreyo> does anyone have a successful mod-mon + apache set up using the feisty packages?  I'm having the following problem: http://monoport.com/4884
<Hubris2> Anyone ever fought with a firewall and getting MSN to connect?  I can connect, but get 'connection refused' on all outgoing messages
<lostwrx> irc://irc.abjects.net/045
<thesaint4444> LjL: any idea why i should not be able to ssh into my box after adding my drive to the fstab and rebooting?
<RedEyess> how do I set this up at this point without a reinstall?
<h1st0> RedEyess: are you sure that it isn't?
<Pelo> h1st0,  cause he didn't make one
<h1st0> !fstab > RedEyess
<h1st0> !mount > RedEyess
<Flannel> !swap | RedEyess
<ubotu> RedEyess: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<leladia> pls can i do this: lastcomm grep $user | grep `date`
<Flannel> That's what you really want.
<RedEyess> right
<usr13> RedEyess, You issued command   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda6  when you should have issued command    fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Pelo> leladia, why don'T you just try it out and see if it works
<h1st0> leladia: sure why note
<RedEyess> ok
<RedEyess> let me try again
<leladia> i have tried it out but i get some error messages at the beginning before the final output
<usr13> RedEyess, You installed 2 times now?   Why?  What happened the first time?
<Pelo> RedEyess, for the simple way I suggest you install and use the guided partitionning
<leladia> which shows that the command is not too alright
<LjL> thesaint4444: because you messed up the fstab format and the system didn't boot? because you mounted it on /home without having copied the contents of /home there first?
<leladia> i just want to knw what i am missing out
<imperfect-> Anyone know how I completely remove apache and apache2 from my system?
<RedEyess> repasted.
<leladia> or what other way i could write it to stop the error messages at the beginning
<RedEyess> please refresh
<usr13> RedEyess, Oh, I see,  /dev/sda5  is swap  (sorry, didn't see that before.)
<leladia> h1st0: pls can u help me out?
<h1st0> leladia: shouldn't it be lastcomm | grep $user | grep $date
<RedEyess> however, swap is showing in my /etc/fstab file
<leladia> let me try that and see
<h1st0> leladia: you forgot the first |
<thesaint4444> LjL: hi, no I just tried to mount one of the other drives, i partioned it, formated it, made a directory called /data1, edited the fstab to /dev/sdb1 /data1 auto 1 2 and then rebooted..
<h1st0> leladia: and grep `date` or whatever4 you were trying.
<RickX> dul boot question: I'd like to install Ubuntu in dual boot to test it out. How do I keep it from overwriting my present Grub?
<RedEyess> so this should be explaining my slow times
<imperfect-> Jesus
<imperfect-> why is this so hard
<imperfect-> What's it take to get apache2.conf written from a deb?
<thesaint4444> LjL: cant ssh in now even though the port pings...
<imperfect-> apt-get install apache2 doesn't install it
<imperfect-> so wtf
<LjL> thesaint4444: that fstab line is missing a column
<RedEyess> doesn't install wwhat?
<jrib> imperfect-: dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   will tell you why
<astro76> RedEyess, type 'free', do you see swap there? swap is not mounted like other filesystems
<h1st0> !info apache2 | imperfect-
<ubotu> imperfect-: apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.3-3.2ubuntu0.1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 84 kB
<leladia> h1st0: i am using csh and $date is not valid
<astro76> RedEyess, it's in fstab, but it doesn't show up when you type mount
<imperfect-> jrib: that package is already installed
<imperfect-> jrib: and yet, no file
<jrib> imperfect-: purge it and install it again
<RedEyess> astro76: swap is shown when i type 'free'
<astro76> RedEyess, then your swap is fine
<h1st0> leladia: no go back to the way where tyring to do it with `date`  but you were forgetting the first | after lastcom
<usr13> RedEyess, dmesg |grep swap
<h1st0> imperfect-: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache2
<h1st0> imperfect-: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Hubris2> Anyone familiar with Moblock useage?
<leladia> h1st0: okay
<thesaint4444> LjL: /dev/sdb1       /data   ext2    defaults        1 2 - thats what i used...
<RedEyess> usr13: posted again
<thesaint4444> LjL - think thats ok?
<leladia> h1st0: it didn't work
<LjL> thesaint4444: ah that's better, yes... i can't understand why it wouldn't boot. that says /data though, you said the directory was /data1?
<LjL> thesaint4444: (besides, why aren't you using ext3?)
<thev> are there any programs for syncing up directories?
<h1st0> leladia: okay try it one part at a time.
<usr13> RedEyess, Send link.
<h1st0> leladia: lastcomm | grep $user
<Jordan_U> thev, rsync
<h1st0> leladia: see if you get coutput
<thesaint4444> LJL: yeah data1 sorry i mistyped...
<RedEyess> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39340/
<thev> Thanks Jordan_U - I'll check it out
<thesaint4444> LjL: yeah i used ext3 aswell...
<LjL> thesaint4444: you had formatted the partition of course?
<RedEyess> the wierd thing that once I am logged in, after 5 minutes, the response time is alot better
<thesaint4444> LjL: yes..
<LjL> thesaint4444: i really don't know, it looks fine to me
<unagi> can someone goto unreal.com and tell me if it loads for you
<unagi> all i get is a white block on a black background and i cant figure out why
<usr13> RedEyess, Everything looks ok, far as I can tell.
<RedEyess> hmmm
<thesaint4444> LjL: partioned then formated ...
<JuJuBee_> Anybody use squid here?
<RedEyess> so could it be something to do with a SATA drive under Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> tdizzy, Try this just as a stab in the dark, in recovery mode run "touch /forcefsck" then reboot and it should run an fsck ( disk check / repair ) when you boot again, then try logging in again
<RedEyess> I have used squid before
<LjL> !nickspam | st33med
<ubotu> st33med: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<thesaint4444> LjL: box pings but i cant ssh in...
<D4N`> Hello
<usr13> RedEyess, But, you said earlier that you installed 2 times before? Or that you re-installed?  Can you elaborate?
<leladia> h1st0: this is what i am getting http://rafb.net/p/WLNA1n71.html
<Jordan_U> thesaint4444, Do you have openssh-server installed?
<RedEyess> I have reinstalled after reformatting the partition
<RedEyess> reinstalled twice before
<JuJuBee_> I got squid running on my server in my classroom.  It has a public IP address.  I want to point my browser from home to it (watch what my daughter is doing).
<JuJuBee_> What do i need to do?
<kRush> unagi, same here
<thesaint4444> LjL: yes...
<RedEyess> what type of ip is squid running on?
<unagi> oh ok so its on their side maybe?
<usr13> RedEyess, What was the reason for re-installing 2 times?
<h1st0> leladia: did you try it with jjust lastcomm | grep $user
<LjL> thesaint4444, i don't know.
<RedEyess> I wanted to start from scratch
<JuJuBee_> currently the internal rfc1918
<leladia> yes i did
<RedEyess> I have windows also installed on this machine and I don't have problems with it
<usr13> RedEyess, Are you talking about slow internet access?
<leladia> and it worked
<Jordan_U> JuJuBee_, Have you looked at the proxy settings?
<RedEyess> not slow internet access
<Skwid_> hey everyone, my laptop keeps shutting down telling me that the critical temperature has been reached, but im not sure if it's a ubuntu problem or a hardware problem, any sugestion ?
<LjL> thesaint4444: perhaps the partition is really big and it's just running fsck...?
<leladia> but i want to filter out the ones for the current month
<usr13> RedEyess, You just mentioned squid... ?
<RedEyess> it takes a long time for my laptop to boot up
<JuJuBee_> Yes, I set it up.  I figure I need to add the allowed network my home computer belongs to.
<Jordan_U> RedEyess, Linux isn't great when it comes to boot speed
<usr13> RedEyess, Oh, takes long time to boot.
<RedEyess> I was trying to answer someone else. Two different thigns
<usr13> RedEyess, Have you done all your updates?
<thesaint4444> LjL: does it run fsck when it first starts up?
<RedEyess> usr13: yes for the updates
<LjL> thesaint4444: shouldn't. really just a hypothesis
<Ice|Work> I'm trying to work on some computer science projects on this ubuntu box of mine that i set up to emulate the CS environment at home. I installed build essentials, so i have GCC, but its telling me that my string.h and iostream.h aren't to be found. is there an issue w/ the build environment?
<thesaint4444> LjL: partition was 148 gigs...
<usr13> RedEyess, It is fully updated?
<LjL> Skwid_: https://launchpad.net/bugs/44805
<eris_> hi ubuntu people
<RedEyess> ice:work: have you installed g++
<leladia> h1st0: i am trying to display all the times a user used the grep command within the current month
<RedEyess> it is fully updated
<Ice|Work> RedEyess: build-essentials right?
<Ice|Work> because g++ is present on the system
<JuJuBee_> Im guessing I need to open the port on my external nic in IPtables.
<RedEyess> ice|work: that is strange
<usr13> RedEyess, what does    uname -a     say?
<RedEyess> and you are doing include <string>
<Ice|Work> RedEyess: of course.
<h1st0> leladia: does lastcomm | grep $user work?
<RedEyess> Linux spock 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<leladia> h1st0: yes
<usr13> RedEyess, What processor(s) do you have in this machine?
<RedEyess> dual core centrino
<h1st0> leladia: well then try something like lastcomm | grep $user > temp.txt
<h1st0> leladia: cat temp.txt | grep `date`
<thesaint4444> LJL - would a damaged fstab cause that problem?
<usr13> RedEyess, Well you can poke around at the HD parameters and see if anything looks amiss  (See man hdpram)  but be careful
<h1st0> leladia: although the double | should be working so there is aparently a problem with grep `date`
<usr13> hdparm not hdpram
<RedEyess> does hdparm work for SATA drives?
<h1st0> leladia: anyway i'll be back a lil bit later i'm sure someone else with more knowledge than I could help you out.  You may also want to ask in #linuxhelp or #linux or something.
<usr13> RedEyess, I do not know.
<leladia> h1st0: i think u are beginning to understand what i  am saying
<RedEyess> because my computer is seeing the hard drive as scsi device, I think
<RedEyess> not hda but sda
<usr13> RedEyess,  And I do not know why your system boots slow.... But...
<lumpycam> RedEyess - that's normal
<RedEyess> that's not normal for this laptop
<RedEyess> it was able to boot much faser
<RedEyess> faster
<RedEyess> i have disabled my wireless internet
<unagi> why is it that i cannot refresh my wireless list with the default network manager?
<Skwid_> at what temperature is a laptop suppose to run ??
<lumpycam> RedEyess - what does dmesg show, anything in particular?
<RedEyess> it says alot in dmesg
<usr13> RedEyess, See:  http://hermann.czedik.net/ubuntu_initng.html
<RedEyess> but I don't see any glaring errors
<|rt|> anyone know the file that you need to put the mysql root password in so that apt can install databases properly with applications that require them?
<r0ssar00> has anyone had some bad experiences with dhcp?
<kst> gn.
<r0ssar00> i cant connect to my router in linux through anything, ive always used dhcp
<usr13> RedEyess, And: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144831&page=19
<lumpycam> |rt| - it used to be mysqladmin to set root mysql pass.
<Nambra> is there any kind of quick fix i can do so that i dont have to have the application i copied something from open when i go to paste whatever i copied?
<r0ssar00> i use ifup eth0 to connect and it starts using netmask 255.255.255.255, which is incorrect
<usr13> lumgwada, Try    sudo dhclient eth0
<dwxreaper> ros: you still use dhcp, check ifconfig -a
<|rt|> lumpycam: i seem to recall a file that let you put the password in it so that dpkg-reconfigure or what ever part of dpkg/apt would use to setup database stuff
<r0ssar00> im in windows right now
<RedEyess> thanks for the help everyone
<|rt|> it was somewhere in /etc but I can't find any reference to it on the community docs
<usr13> lumgwada, or:    /etc/init.d/networking restart      (BTW, is it wired or wireless.)
<zymish> Hello. My husband is an idiot and forgot his password; is there a way for him to bypass the login screen? Or is there a way for him to recover his password?
<dwxreaper> use gnome to set the network settings, or delete that app ( i don't like it ) and set change the /etc/networking/interfaces configuration file
<r0ssar00> wired
<|rt|> I think it was someone here who pointed me to it the last time
<r0ssar00> dwxreaper: done that, still won't work
<RedEyess> if you have another user on the system you can remove the password from /etc/shadow
<Skary> Has anyone had an issue with the install cd not configuring grub properly, with a seporate /boot partition?
<eris_> zymish: yes there is a way
<jrib> zymish: do you have your account with the ability to sudo?
<RedEyess> and then have you reset the password
<dino_> System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager <-- if i cant find any restricted drivers for my ati card there, does it mean i cannot use compiz fusion/beryl?
<dwxreaper> ross: paste your interfaces configuration file
<|rt|> zymish: are there any accounts in the admin group on the system that you know the passwords for?
<zymish> Just the one account.
<r0ssar00> dwx reaper: see the default, but with the netmask 255.255.255.0
<jrib> !password > zymish (read the private message from ubotu)
<zymish> I'm on a different computer.
<r0ssar00> dwx: im in windows right now
<lumpycam> |rt| - i'm not aware of that. 'do' set the mysqladmin rule should still be correct.
<dwxreaper> ros: well i would need that to help you
<|rt|> lumpycam: ok I'll give it a go thanks
<r0ssar00> dwx: brb
<eris_> zymish: you can boot using the ubuntu desktop disk and modify /etc/passwd by mounting the hard disk in question
<dwxreaper> but restart the networking services /etc/init.d/networking restart
<usr13> <r0ssar00>  can you ping the router?
<r0ssar00> dwx: k
<r0ssar00> usr13: no
<jrib> zymish: erm, just realized that may not be enough info.  Boot into recovery mode (choice at the grub menu) and then issue the following command:  passwd YOUR_USERNAME
<|rt|> zymish: you can boot into recovery mode and should be able to reset the password using passwd <username>
<dwxreaper> ros: you do not have mac-address filtering enabled on your router right
<Nambra> is there any kind of quick fix i can do so that i dont have to have the application i copied something from open when i go to paste whatever i copied?
<usr13>   <r0ssar00>  Did you try:  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<cypher1> r0ssar00, is your routing table looks good ?
<leladia> pls how do i format my date command so that it show only the current month as 'oct'
<leladia> pls how do i format my date command so that it show only the current month as 'oct'
<taxman> is there a way to choose a name for the pdf file when printing to cups-pdf?
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<taxman> hello
<usr13> r0ssar00,  Restart network and watch for errors:  sudo /etc/init.d networking restart   or try    sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop    and then   sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<etzerd> is it safe to install ubuntu 7.10 beta in my system now?
<usr13> r0ssar00  and watch for errors.
<zymish> His computer is now saying "grub loding, please wait" for a moment, then it says "error 24". -shrug- I think it's just a piece of crap in addition to him forgetting his password.
<etzerd> last time I installed it I did not have the option to choose the operating system that I want to use e.i windows or ubuntu
<cypher1> leladia, isnt it already showing like that ?
<taxman> etzerd: not if it's an important system
<pinkey> How do I increase the resolution on my laptop?  Under "Screen Resolution Preferences" the dropdown menu's highest res is 800x600.  At this resolution, many of the dialog boxes go off the screen and cannot be resized.
<taxman> etzerd: if you keep your Windows partition and install Ubuntu with grub you'll have that option
<cypher1> leladia, try date +%b
<etzerd> Taxman: I did but still when the system boot up ubuntu came up automaticly.
<orangefly> can someone help me access a windows share....i have samba installed and i could access it until i switched from wireless to a cable....
<zymish> As soon as he can get it working, he'll reset the password. Thank you, jrib and |rt|.
<taxman> etzerd: do you have the OS's on differen't hd's? Either way, it looks like now you'll need to configure grub
<leladia> cypher1: u are the 'man'
<leladia> thanks
<tompouce> Hi!
<cypher1> leladia, you are welcome
<taxman> etzerd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29 or the real grub docs linked there should help you
<cypher1> !hi tompouce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi tompouce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tompouce> Hey, I want to test KDE4, I downloaded every kde4 package, and now I wonder how do I boot on KDE4? It isn't in the session list thingie... Could you help me?
<etzerd> thanks taxman.
<taxman> np
<leladia> cypher1: it means i have more questions for u, so keep the line open... :)
<r0ssar00> dwx: here it is auto lo
<r0ssar00> iface lo inet loopback
<r0ssar00> auto eth0
<r0ssar00> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<r0ssar00> auto eth1
<r0ssar00> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<r0ssar00> auto eth2
<cypher1> leladia, sure
<r0ssar00> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<r0ssar00> auto ath0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<orangefly> can someone help me access a windows share....i have samba installed and i could access it until i switched from wireless to a cable....
<luk1> hey
<sircharle1> How do I find out my cpu type i.e. ppc, i386
<taxman> does anyone know of a pdf printing option where you can choose the filename to save as?
<etzerd> rightnow I have windows Vista and OpenSuse 10.3 RC1 install. I'm going to uninstall Suse 10.3 RC1 to try out the latest beta version of ubuntu.
<|rt|> sircharle1: what type of computer do you have?
<tonyyarusso> sircharle1: cat /proc/cpuinfo will help
<sircharle1> toshiba satellite
<|rt|> sircharle1: then you have i386
<dwxreaper> ros: no ip addresses with ifconfig -a  | more ?
<blankReg> hi all
<sircharle1> kk thnx
<usr13> <r0ssar0:  Still not connecting?
<dwxreaper> wdo you know what nic, is the nic you want to get the dhcp addy
<cypher1> tompouce, not sure but you can try run the command kdm
<|rt|> sircharle1: ppc is pretty much just older Apple computers these days as far as laptops and desktop's go
<usr13> r0ssar00:  You might try rebooting the router.  (Routing tables may be a bit scrambled).
<|rt|> sircharle1: ibm still uses alot of ppc in their server stuff as well
<r0ssar00> dwx: did you get that?
<NateBerkopec> hey all, how do I run a shell script in a folder when using sudo? I'm getting "command not found"
<dwxreaper> ros: yes I replied
<r0ssar00> didnt get the reply, paste booted me
<zymish> Does anyone know what Error 24 and 25 are? He can't get into the GRUB now because of those.
<NateBerkopec> i.e. (sudo ./shellscript.sh), why doesnt this work? how to get around?
<dwxreaper> are you getting an ip address at all: ifconfig -a | more
<r0ssar00> nope
<dwxreaper> what nic is supposed to get an address, does it show an up status, ethernet wise
<usr13> r0ssar00, Yes, you need to use pastebin.
<dwxreaper> ross: you can use ethtool , to see if your link is up, has a light on the back of the nic
<r0ssar00> eth0 gets the address, when i do ifup twice, it says its already up
<r0ssar00> oh, the link is up, just not getting an ip
<dino_> Anyone help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564445
<r0ssar00> trust me, i checked the cables
<leladia> cypher1: ur help has unlocked the problematic door of my assignment which is to display all the instances a $user used a particular command within the current month.  so what i have done is: lastcomm 'command' $user | grep `date +%b` where 'command' is the command u are looking for.  thanks a million
<usr13> r0ssar00, ifconfig eth0  does not show an IP address?
<mindrape> NateBerkopec - you could put the shell script in /usr/local/bin and chmod +x it and just sudo shellscript.sh
<dwxreaper> ross: ethtool "interface" , see if the link is up at proper speed / duplex (not that it's your problem)
<r0ssar00> correct
<pinkey> How do I increase the resolution on my laptop?  Under "Screen Resolution Preferences" the dropdown menu's highest res is 800x600.  At this resolution, many of the dialog boxes go off the screen and cannot be resized.
<Jordan_U> pinkey, What GPU?
<mindrape> pinkey - you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r0ssar00> brb, gotta try some more commands
<usr13> r0ssar00, Did you try restarting the router?
<dwxreaper> ross: verify that is the nic that is connected to your router, eth0
<r0ssar00> yep, and yep
<cypher1> leladia, cool.. enjoy
<sanzanric> you could just put "sudo"  as the first line of the script
<dwxreaper> ros: uninstall that gnome network manager thing it sucks
<r0ssar00> and so i will brb
<sanzanric> get wicd
<dwxreaper> ross: just change the configuration file
<Jordan_U> mindrape, Not necessarily, pinkey may just need the right drivers
<r0ssar00> and i will uninstall it
<dwxreaper> ross: yeah it causes problems
<mindrape> Jordan_U - well if they have the wrong driver that is going to need to be updated in xorg.conf as well as the resolution options...
<dwxreaper> it doesn't interoperate well when you manually change the configuration
<pinkey> Jordan_ I'm trying to determine the GPU.  It's a sony Vaio if that helps.
<usr13> r0ssar00, You could just use static IP.  Try a static IP, (one that is not being used and is not in the dhcp pool) and put dns addresses in /etc/resolv.conf
<Devourer> Ok.
<Devourer> What do I use to burn and ISO file onto a CD?
<pinkey> Jordan_U, its Intel? GM965 Express Chipset
<Devourer> an*
<sanzanric> system>preference>devices look for you gpu
<Jordan_U> mindrape, Not if they use restricted manager
<Jordan_U> !resolution | pinkey
<ubotu> pinkey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cypher1> !burn | Devourer
<ubotu> Devourer: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Ice|Work> I'm trying to work on some computer science projects on this ubuntu box of mine that i set up to emulate the CS environment at home. I installed build essentials, so i have GCC, but its telling me that my <string> and <iostream> aren't to be found. Any clue what might be going on?
<Jordan_U> pinkey, Try switching to the "intel" driver as described on that page
<Devourer> cypher1: Thank you.
<Jamesinator> I have an account with a password that was automatically generated from a script. I am able to SU into the account, but I get "login failed" when trying to access it via FTP.
<cypher1> Devourer, you are welcome
<orangefly> can someone help me access a windows share....i have samba installed and i could access it until i switched from wireless to a cable....
<sanzanric> gma965 driver suck
<pinkey> Jordan_U, thanks, I'll give that a try
<Jordan_U> Ice|Work, What command gives you what error exactly?
<BUDD}{A> can someone tell me why i am getting no video with any media player or with my tv card
<Ice|Work> running my source through g++ gives me arraylist.h:17: error: string does not name a type
<emaconline> hello
<IndyGunFreak> BUDD}{A: i'd guess your'e doing something wrong... :)..
<Jamesinator> I have an account with a password that was automatically generated from a script. I am able to SU into the account, but I get "login failed" when trying to access it via FTP.
<emaconline> anyone can help on running beryl on ubuntu
<cypher1> Ice|Work, i think you need libstdc++ dev libraries
<zetheroo> how do I know that the fglrx drivers are installed on my box?
<IndyGunFreak> !beryl | emaconline
<ubotu> emaconline: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BUDD}{A> yea thanks that was very helpful
<emaconline> thanks
<Ice|Work> cypher1: installed build-essentials... and says libstdc++ is installed, i checked already
<IndyGunFreak> BUDD}{A:  i strive, only thing less helpful was your explanation
<Jamesinator> IndyGunFreak: Let's not throw coal on the fire now
<IndyGunFreak> moi?
<cypher1> Ice|Work, what is "dpkg -S iostream" showing for you ?
<zetheroo> is there a command in the terminal to check if the fglrx drivers are installed ?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Ice|Work> libstdc++6-4.1-dev: /usr/include/c++/4.1.2/iostream
<Ice|Work> libstdc++6-4.1-dev: /usr/include/c++/4.1.2/backward/iostream.h
<r0ssar00> dwx: i have the output of ethtool and its saying the link isn't up, but in windows on the same machine, the link *is* up
<zetheroo> how do I install the fglrx drivers through the terminal?
<sexcopter> hi, i'm sat here with my wireless keyboard and feeling quite lazy to get up and get the mouse. is there a way to get the applications menu up with the keyboard?
<Jamesinator> quit
<OleMoudi> sexcopter, alt+F1
<OleMoudi> or alt+F2 and exec anything
* cypher1 is away: I'm busy
* cypher1 is back (gone 00:00:40)
<h1st0> !away > cypher1
<sexcopter> OleMoudi: great! thanks
<furenku> I am not getting "wireless connection" under network preferences!!!!! how can i get this back? disappeared after installing nvidia drivers
<r0ssar00> any ideas dwx?
<delmar> PB DONE
<delmar> Borg and grobal
<zetheroo> how do I install the fglrx drivers through the terminal?
<delmar> helps if i have teh right window clicked..
<r0ssar00> obviously this is a linux problem
<h1st0> zetheroo: read the message from ubotu
<dano> Hey all, my wacom stylus, and external display no longer work.  Any ideas on how to begin to trouble shoot it?
<Ice|Work> so im guessing no more ideas about these headers and g++ not wanting to compile?
<h1st0> r0ssar00: what kind of network card are you trying to get to work?
<r0ssar00> standard realtek 8139 gigabit, worked 2 days ago
<r0ssar00> i think its 8139
<h1st0> r0ssar00: yeah should pretty much just work.
<r0ssar00> i know its 81_9
<r0ssar00> thing is it work 2 days ago
<h1st0> r0ssar00: did you try sudo ifup eth(x)
<cypher1> Ice|Work, you can start debugging by explicitly mentioning the paths to the header files.. but that will be more of C++ than ubuntu i guess
<r0ssar00> yep
<r0ssar00> many times
<kyja> can we talk beta here now?
<r0ssar00> many many times
<cypher1> kyja, i think #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> kyja: Nope, still #ubuntu+1, until it goes stable
<kyja> kk thx
<furenku> I am not getting "wireless connection" under network preferences!!!!! how can i get this back? disappeared after installing nvidia drivers
<h1st0> kyja: no bug reporting and testing is in #ubuntu+1
<cypher1> furenku, what does iwconfig say ?
<tinman47> Heys
<nrdb> how do you stop ubuntu from auto mounting a partition ? I tried putting an 'noauto' option in /etc/fstab.
<h1st0> r0ssar00: is the module for the card getting loaded?
<r0ssar00> must be, i get an eth0 entry, would i still get that if the module *want* loaded?
<pinkey> Jordan_U, thanks I got it working.  Ahh, this is so much nicer.
<tinman47> Is there any place where I can get tutorials on Drawing?
<leku> where can I get help with gutsy?
<Ice|Work> cypher1: i just don't understand why it's a "C++" issue. If the stdlibc++ is there, it should see it. but that's just me. :(
<Jordan_U> tinman47, Drawing what?
<Ice|Work> call me crazy or whatnot
<Jordan_U> leku, #ubuntu+1
<tinman47> Like anything.
<furenku> cypher1, "no wireless extensions" (two times, for lo and eth0
<tinman47_>  develop skills
<leku> thanks
<furenku> )
<pinkey> To install ubuntu on my laptop was a chore.  The timezone screen was too big, and so the buttons were off the screen and could not be clicked.  The dialog box could not be resized.  I had to hit "tab" enough times to focus on "ok" by counting the right number, mostly by guessing.
<Jordan_U> tinman47, Using drawing applications or just drawing?
<cypher1> Ice|Work, i am not sure.. it was just my opinion sorry.. probably some one else will answer you
<h1st0> r0ssar00: nah what sort of errors are you getting ith the card?
<tinman47> Anything, like traditional, just to develop skill.
<tinman47> Paper and pencil.
<tinman47> Just need a link.
<r0ssar00> not seeing anything, in dmesg or otherwise, ifup just keeps trying, then sleeps a bit, then tries again, rinse, repeat
<cypher1> furenku, does the wireless card show in lspci output ?
<Jordan_U> pinkey, Yea, it really should be made to work at low resolutions ( though most get at least 1024x768 with the LiveCD )
<norther> yo
<colin_> whatup
<gregorovius> anybody here uses ktorrent's rss feature and care to explain how to make it work?
<Jordan_U> tinman47, This channel is for Ubuntu support, try #ubuntu-offtopic possibly
<h1st0> r0ssar00: so your not getting an ip?
<gregorovius> i'm not getting along with regex
<r0ssar00> correct
<kersinc0> #ubuntu-es
<tinman47> oh, thanx.
<furenku> cypher 1, yes,
<pinkey> Jordan_U, I used live CD but it only went to 800x600.  Just now, however, it's at 1200x800, and is so much more readable.  Thanks again.
<h1st0> r0ssar00: take a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<h1st0> r0ssar00: also try using the network-manager applet
<r0ssar00> itll be in pastebin, gimme a sec
<colin_> having trouble with my sound its comming outta my speakers and the headphone port when i hook it up to the stereo. I tried also mixer but both the headphone and the speaker fader affect both
<colin_> anyone have an answer for me?
<r0ssar00> pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39343/
<norther> ok can anyone help me out install steam via wine, im at the part where its asking for a root folder but doesn't want one i guess heh... the winehq area arent talking
<kamers> HI
<Jordan_U> pinkey, And for future reference ( though you should never have to do it ) you can move a window by holding option / alt and dragging it
<kamers> anyone please
<Jordan_U> kamers, You need to ask a question to get an answer :)
<r0ssar00> ill be on tomorrow, bout 7 canadian eastern time, i g2g now
<kamers> ehhehehe sure
<h1st0> r0ssar00k
<kamers> any xorg.conf expert?
<h1st0> !ask | kamers
<ubotu> kamers: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scrimple101> Hi everyone, couldn't fix the menu problem - had to do a reinstall after deleting everything, then used Aptoncd, WOW what a great program, saved me heaps of time.
<kamers> ok then... is there a way to make xorg ignore de "PixClock" maximum (erroneously) detected?
<furenku> cypher1, yes, its present in lspci
<Devourer> Good ol' Ubuntu, making life easy.
<h1st0> kamers: remove it from the xorg.conf?  i'm not quite sure what you are trying to do.
<scrimple101> i'll never try and make it look like a Mac again
<kamers> i cannot find references or docs for how xorg server deals with the "pixclock" or dotclock parameters
<Jordan_U> kamers, What is pixclock ?
<kersinc0> #ubuntu-es
<kamers> xorg.conf is ok, the sis740 (sis) ok, and monitor ok, but xorg detects erroneously a "60 Hz" maximum for PixClock...
<h1st0> kamers: maybe wiki.x.org
<open-gl> someone check my post and see if everything is correct
<h1st0> kamers: you can specify your own values if its wrong
<open-gl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3460057#post3460057
<ubuntulusers> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7403/01kg9.jpg
<kamers> see, i cannot specify "dotclocks". or, i can, but xorg server will ignore it on loading of xorg.conf
<ubuntulusers> hi
<ubuntulusers> that's my workspace
<h1st0> open-gl: looks okay other than you shouldn't have to edit /etc/modules the module should be loaded already
<mneptok> !offtopic | ubuntulusers
<open-gl> ubuntulusers what type of money is that
<ubotu> ubuntulusers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubuntulusers> open-gl, euros
<h1st0> open-gl: and firmware should be extracted to /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<kamers> you know, the .conf is fine (i see it in the xorg.conf.log) but the server chooses to ignore it, because of that detected "maximum"
<open-gl> h1st0 what set should i do that on
<h1st0> open-gl: huh?
<GamingX> Hello everyone, how do I compile C programs in Ubuntu?
<scguy318_2> GamingX: you need the build-essential metapackage
<open-gl> better yet just tell me the full command
<h1st0> open-gl: sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<kamers> its obviously wrong, since vesa reports the monitor is 1024x768@75 capable
<scguy318_2> GamingX: and how do you want to build? command-line? or IDE?
<open-gl> ok
<vmlinuz`> gdm or kdm?
<h1st0> open-gl: then sudo rmmod bcm43xx && sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<kamers> and i have already used it at those configurations with win (no problems)
<open-gl> h1st0 i did do that on step 2
<h1st0> open-gl: the module should be loading by default even without the firmware present.  it just won't work untill it is.
<GamingX> scguy318_2: I wrote the code in using gedit...
<colin_> anybody else have audio troubles with a dell e1505/6400
<colin_> ?
<h1st0> open-gl: just like I typed it above.
<scguy318_2> colin_: i dont own one, but whats the question
<kamers> my specific question is: who is detecting it wrong? I think is the sis driver
<h1st0> open-gl: sudo mv bcm43xx* /lib/firmware/`uname -r`     That will put it in /lib/firmware/2.6.20-16-generic/
<h1st0> open-gl: or whatever kernel you are currently running
<h1st0> !anyone > colin_
<kamers> i have already read ALL the contents of xorg wiki... ;)
<kamers> i think i have a brand new bug here...
<h1st0> kamers: you may want to ask them then.
<open-gl> mastershrek showed me a different way yesterday and it worked but i forgot what i did
<GamingX> How do I compile the code?
<scguy318> GamingX: gcc
<h1st0> kamers: #xorg
<scguy318> GamingX: man gcc for info
<GamingX> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kamers> ok tks
<h1st0> kamers: they may be of more help than anyone here
<kamers> fine...tks anyway ;)
<colin_> having trouble with my sound its comming outta my speakers and the
<colin_>           headphone port when i hook it up to the stereo. I tried also mixer
<colin_>           but both the headphone and the speaker fader affect both
<h1st0> !compile > GamingX
<scguy318> !sound | colin_
<ubotu> colin_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<h1st0> colin_: i'm so confused by your question
<colin_> yeah alsa is enabled
<h1st0> colin_: Your statement makes absolutely no sense
<colin_> what is so confusing in the mixer there are three sliders or faders a headphone fader and a speaker fader
<cjae_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h1st0> colin_: "but both the headphone and the speaker fader affect both?"
<colin_> affect the volume
<colin_> of both
<h1st0> colin_: perhaps your soundcard only has one output
<colin_> no
<h1st0> colin_: where are you plugging the headphones in to and where are you pluggin the speakers in to?
<colin_> so basically if i use the headphone port the sound still comes outta the laptop speakers
<h1st0> colin_: ahh
<h1st0> colin_: that makes sense
<colin_> there are 2 faders
<colin_> in the mixer
<colin_> but if i turn off the speaker fader it still comes out of the internal speakers
<h1st0> colin_: the hardware should be turning off the speakers on the laptop when headphones are plugged in not the mixer
<towskis> I'm having trouble connecting to an encrypted network. It asks for a WPA passphrase, I put the correct passphrase in, but it times out on trying to get a second green dot. Any ideas?
<manduski> hey guys how do you join the XUBUNTU chat?
<h1st0> !wpa > towskis
<Hilikus> does feisty server install by default apache or apache2?? or, how do i know which one i have
<colin_> i dunno how true that is. I own another dell laptop and it has 2 faders and i can turn off the internal speakers
<h1st0> Hilikus: by default nothing unless you select a lamp install
<colin_> with the speaker fader
<cjae_> how do I make stream tuner not rip to /opt/ripped
<chris__> could someone direct me to where i can get help installing beryl ?
<furenku> I am not getting "wireless connection" under network preferences!!!!! how can i get this back? disappeared after installing nvidia drivers - the card does show up on lspci, but on iwconfig i get "no wireless extensions" for lo and eth0
<Hilikus> h1st0 i did
<colin_> so there is something wrong with my alsa
<h1st0> Hilikus: dpkg -l | grep apache
<manduski> hey guys how can i join the xubuntu chat?
<cypher1> furenku, sorry was away
<h1st0> colin_: possibly did you try searching the forums?  ubuntuforums.org  search for your specific laptop model see if others have had your problem
<Hilikus> apache2, thanks h1st0
<overclucker> manduski: /join #xubuntu
<h1st0> manduski: /j #xubuntu
<chris__> could someone direct me to where i can get help installing beryl ?
<cypher1> furenku, do you find any messages related to the card in dmesg, also is the module for the card is loaded ?
<tonyyarusso> chris__: #ubuntu-effects
<chris__> thanks
<mneptok> chris__: just wait for Gutsy
<h1st0> furenku: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<colin_> so any alsa gurus in here?
<h1st0> furenku: and did you upgrade your kernel or someting?
<rabidsnail> How do I have a command continue running after i've logged off?
<manduski> thx
<chris__> whats gutsy ?
<mneptok> rabidsnail: screen
<scguy318> !gutsy | chris___
<cjae_> cause there is notting in the gui to change it
<ubotu> chris___: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<h1st0> rabidsnail: you could use screen
<mneptok> chris__: the next release
<furenku> h1st0, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<overclucker> haha! that is the answer to every problem, latley! WAIT FOR GUTSY!!
<h1st0> That should not say support only in #ubuntu+1
<nrdb> how do you stop ubuntu from auto mounting a partition ? I tried putting an 'noauto' option in /etc/fstab.
<h1st0> Should say bug testing/reporting in #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> h1st0: until release, yes it should
<ubuntulusers> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/7403/01kg9.jpg
<h1st0> nrdb: remove its fstab entry
<h1st0> !offtopic > ubuntulusers
<overclucker> how to change your icons: wait for gutsy!
<h1st0> overclucker: or just install a icon package from gnome-look
<mneptok> ubuntulusers: i already told you once about -offtopic. next time is strike 3.
* h1st0 hides
<ubuntulusers> what's strike 3'?
<ubuntulusers> :o)
<nrdb> h1st0: if I remove it, wouldn't I then need to specifiy a full mount command to mount it ?
<furenku> cypher1, it is not present in dmesg (i think) - how do i know whether the module is loaded
<h1st0> nrdb: yes
<scguy318> ubuntulusers: whatever it is, it prob wont be much fun
<h1st0> nrdb: how else would you mount it.
<GamingX> How to take screenshot in ubuntu?
<overclucker> h1st0: just remarking on the current fix-all solution (;
<ubuntulusers> ok
<h1st0> !screencast > GamingX
<scguy318> GamingX: Print Screen, if ur not in GNOME
<ubuntulusers> i don't want strike 3
<ubuntulusers> :-(
<nrdb> h1st0: "mount <mount point>"
<attackdecay> screen shot
<ubuntulusers> i'm sorry
<scguy318> GamingX: theres a screenshot applet, and there are some packages to let u map screenshot key
<attackdecay> alt-prnt screen
<mneptok> ubuntulusers: no, you don't.
<mneptok> trust me.
<manduski> hey guys, i have xubuntu and I have it set up for command line login. Today I downloaded the GNOME desktop environment and I wanted to know if anyone knew how, on command line login, "startx" with GNOME
<h1st0> nrdb: sudo mount /dev/blah /mount/point
<cypher1> furenku, try lsmod | more and look for something similar to your card
<h1st0> manduski: you'd have to change your ~/.xinitrc
<h1st0> manduski: or install a manager such as xdm or gdm to switch upon logging in.
<furenku> cypher1, nothing there
<mneptok> manduski: or use the sessions manager at the login splash
<wastrel> manduski: echo exec gnome-session > .xinitrc
<kamers> peoples...sorry but there is nobody on xorg...i will try here anyway
<h1deki> hi. with apache's mod_dav_svn, does anyone know if it's possible to look up on ldap groups for group authorization in AuthzSVNAccessFile files instead of having have to write out the user names in [group]  clause?
<furenku> cypher1, or maybe i dont know what to look for
<manduski> hlst0: What changes would i have to make to ~/.xinitrc?
<kamers> (II) SIS(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 90 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 54 kHz, PixClock max 60 MHz
<wastrel> mneptok: he doesn't have the login splash, not using a display manager
<cypher1> furenku, lsmod | grep ipw3945
<kamers> that is from may xorg.conf.log - the picClock is not ok
<h1st0> h1deki: /j #apache
<kamers> i supose i should blame the sis driver...is it right?
<furenku> cypher1, i found ipw3945 with lsmod | more (i hadn't clicked more)
<h1deki> h1st0: yeah, i tried, but so far that place and #svn looks pretty silent..
<h1st0> h1deki: hrm.
<cypher1> furenku, can you please paste it at pastebin ?
<mneptok> furenku: do you have a physical switch that controls the wireless? if so, ensure it's not off. ;)
<h1st0> kamers: dunno you could try using the vesa driver and see if you get any difference
<manduski> thnx guys
<h1st0> manduski: just search google for .xinitrc
<cypher1> furenku, yes as mneptok mentioned that is one of the common things we forgot.. please make sure that it is on
<furenku> cypher1, the whole output or just the part for ipw
<furenku> cypher1, mneptok, it is no
<furenku> cypher1, mneptok, it is on
<cypher1> furenku, the whole
<h1st0> manduski: I dont' know the exact line you would need but somethign like "exec gnome"  or exec gnome2  whatever starts gnome
<wastrel> exec gnome-session
<kamers> h1st0: ok tks...ive tryed it already..the same. funny, but there must be another system service that is lieing
<h1st0> kamers: What sort of problem are you experiencing because of this?
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> hey i cant write to an external harddrive, using gusty beta.... heres my fstab http://rafb.net/p/uaMeaC41.html
<Ax3> hey guys, i've been playing with vnc over ssh for about an hour now, and I can't seem to get my Windows XP machine to connect to a vnc session. any pointers?
<h1st0> !gutsy | patrickkkkkkkkkk
<ubotu> patrickkkkkkkkkk: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<cruiserparts> i am trying to figure out why my cron job won't work.  Is this the proper place to ask for help or should I use another service?
<h1st0> !ask | cruiserparts
<ubotu> cruiserparts: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kamers> since the server "thinks" 60 Hz for Pixclock is maximum, it ignores the mode 1024x768x60 Hz (can use only 87 Hz interlaced...SO ugly)
<h1st0> Ax3: are you using putty on the windows machine?
<h1st0> Ax3: or vnc viewer or something?
<Ax3> I download real vnc viewer from realvnc.com
<Ax3> downloaded*
<h1st0> Ax3: what sort of problems are you having?
<cjae_> ok I see where to change the ripped directory but how do I make it take hold
<kamers> see...the mode 1024x768@60Hz uses about 62.x MHz in the PixClock...
<overclucker> patrickkkkkkkkkk: i think this is a more general problem, so stay here
<furenku> cypher1, it is up: http://pastebin.com/d3d04a4f9
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> yeah, i couldnt in feisty either
<h1st0> kamers: hrm...  I would just be scowering google for pixclock xorg
<h1st0> patrickkkkkkkkkk: gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<Ax3> h1st0, well when I try to connect to my ubuntu machine I do, 192.168.1.4:1 and the real vnc viewer client returns an error saying unable to connect
<kamers> so the mode gets excluded...and that is not right: in that log line, should be about 80 or 100 MHz for max pixclocl
<cruiserparts> ubotu: first time on irc.  I have a simple script that backs up some directories on my ubuntu server.  when I log in as a user, it runs fine.  but I have set up a cron job as that user and it doesn't ever run.
<overclucker> patrickkkkkkkkkk: is it sda1?
<h1st0> Ax3: can you ssh to the box?
<tompouce> Hi! I just intalled every kde4 packages, now how do I start it?
<Ax3> h1st0, yes i can :)
<cjae_> nevermind got her
<h1st0> Ax3: hrm... maybe try a different client
<kamers> wel...ok..i have already done that...there is just NO docs about the use of the PixClock (just the obvious...)
<Ax3> h1st0, I also put 5900 and 5901 in my router port forward rules
<jrib> cruiserparts: pastebin the cron line
<Ax3> that didn't work tho :(
<scguy318> Ax3: connecting over the INternet?
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> overclucker:no its not
<scguy318> Ax3: if so, 192.168.1.4 is not the correct IP ;)
<overclucker> patrickkkkkkkkkk: which one?
<Ax3> scguy318, well eventually, I was testing on my LAN first, then I want to get it to work outside my house
<scguy318> Ax3: if you're connecting from outside, you'll have to supply a fine public IP
<h1st0> Ax3: yeah thats the only thing I can think of is that its some sort of port behing blocked but not if you can ssh
<kamers> i think its a sis driver bug...but i could not find where to go from here.
<furenku> cypher1, i had to exit IRC, did you by chance type something to me?
<Ax3> scguy318, yea but I hardly think it'll work over the intarweb, if it doesn't work within my house lol
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> im not sure....sda1 is my windows partition
<cypher1> furenku, no
<cypher1> furenku, can you try doing sudo modprobe -r nvidia ?
<Ax3> h1st0, yea Im really at a loss, i just don't understand how the ssh tunnel works
<Ax3> the ubuntu documentation is awful
<attackdecay> hey what's the deal with beryl and compiz...   compiz fusion..   da da da....  i can't seem to find a definitive/uptodate answer
<vmlinuz`> why does Neotun stops the media song whenever i click "Play" it doesnt even play... bug?
<JeevesMoss> how do you set up vhosts in apache2?
<JeevesMoss> how do you set up vhosts in apache2?
<cypher1> furenku, and see whether the wireless network is seen again
<furenku> cypher1, FATAL: nvidia is in use
<wastrel> cruiserparts:  is the PATH different in your user login environment than in the cron environment?  do you have a simple "hello world" type thing running ok under cron?
<scguy318> Ax3: you stick in a local tunnel in SSH, then you connect to the local tunnel on your loopback
<furenku> cypher1, still the same...
<mneptok> vmlinuz`: please keep your support questions to a single channel. #ubuntu is not the right plage for Kubuntu questions.
<kamers> well, in fact, i think that the "DDC" is lieing to the sis driver
<scguy318> Ax3: so if you're forwarding 127.0.0.1:5900 -> ubuntumachine:5900, then on the VNC client, you would connect to 127.0.0.1:5900, and the SSH client would route it to the SSH server
<vmlinuz`> mneptok: i asked about neotun the program, not kubuntu ;/
<cruiserparts> ubotu.  30 0 * * * /home/user/BackupScripts/nightlyBackup is the output from crontab -l
<kamers> i could not disable that DDC detection...(already tryed all those keys in the xorg.conf)
<cruiserparts> oops.  that is 30 3 * * * ...
<Ax3> scguy318, how does the realvnc viewer software know that it's supposed to route to the ssh server
<Ax3> scguy318, the two applications seem independent of one another
<kamers> well...anyway, this ubuntu is almost "good" i think. not 100% yet, but much better... :(
<jrib> cruiserparts: ubotu is a bot
<scguy318> Ax3: because the SSH client sets up a listener socket
<furenku> cypher1, still the same
<scguy318> Ax3: that does the routing to the SSH server
<mneptok> vmlinuz`: "Noatun" (note the correct spelling) is an app for KDE. please don't ask about it here.
<cypher1> furenku, ok.. i am thinking
<tompouce> can you help me?
<Ax3> scguy318, hmmm
<zoredache> Is anyone familar with dm-crypt?  What is the effect on the encryted volume, if I do a luksOpen, but then don't do a close?
<Lindar> Okay, so my disk is being a bastard. I've booted from the Ubuntu CD and now I've got a command prompt up. I need to do the linux equiv. of a chkdisk. The disk is messed up...
<cypher1> furenku, i am sorry i think i am out of ideas to debug.. please wait for someone to answer you.. thanks
<zoredache> Lindar: the linux equivlanet of chkdsk is 'fsck'
<jrib> cruiserparts: i have to go but try installing 'mutt' and checking your mail from cron
<furenku> cypher1, thank you!! really
<Ax3> scguy318, on the documentation page it suggests: "ssh -fCNT user@192.168.1.25 -L 5901:127.0.0.1:5901"
<Lindar> zoredache: zoh... my... gods... I'm retarded for not remembering that command... Thank you. >_<
<Ax3> scguy318, so I setup putty, run that command (replacing the addresses with my unique IPs) and then connect with the realvncviewer app, correct?
<smacfarl> hey gang when does 7.10 go out of beta?
<furenku> The option "wireless network" has disappeared from network preferences , does anybody know how to open it again?
<usr13> smacfarl, It's a surprise
<GamingX> How to compile a .txt file containing C code?
<smacfarl> lol. I'm thinking about upgrading just to see if my ATI Radeon 7000 has better driver support.
<wastrel> GamingX: install build-essential
<usr13> smacfarl, Seriously, I don't know for sure but it's pretty close, i'm told.
<smacfarl> loverly
<crdlb> smacfarl, very doubtful, although you may benefit from general improvements in Xorg
<GamingX> wastrel: I did that....After that?
<crdlb> smacfarl, and it comes out October 19ish
<smacfarl> where can I read about the details of those xorg improvements?
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, you might as well just let the update manager (or similar) run overnight - I (and apparently other people on the forums) am getting really slow download speeds - 50KB/s max
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b atbnet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
<Lindar> How do I repair my hdd?
<Lindar> It's dumb...
<smacfarl> will the update manager automatically migrate me to 7.10?
<usr13> fsck -y
<h1st0> Lindar: fsck
<wastrel> GamingX: gcc -o filename filename.c
<h1st0> Lindar: fsck /hard/drive/location
<GamingX> wastrel: I'll try that....
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<h1st0> Lindar: ex; fsck /dev/hda  or fsck /dev/sda
<kevinO> whats a good app to rip cd's into iso's?
<h1st0> kevinO: you don't need any apps to do that.
<kevinO> cool how do i do it
<GamingX> wastrel: I get this gcc: Sqrt.c: No such file or directory....
<vmlinuz`> does xmms go to system tray?
<wastrel> GamingX: is Sqrt.c in your current directory?
<h1st0> kevinO: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso
<kevinO> thats the command vmlinuz` ?
<kadal> hi all, can anybody help me set a scheduled job using cron / crontab ?
<Lindar> It keeps saying something about superblock and bad magic number...
<smacfarl> chrisjs169 so you recommend I update to 7.10 tonight then?
<samsm> I'm having some trouble mounting a usb hard drive ... and it isn't showing up on the "sudo fdisk -l" list. Any suggestions?
<vmlinuz`> kevinO: hehe :)
<zoredache> do you see it if you do an lsusb?
<h1st0> kevinO: use dd like I explained above for making an iso
<vmlinuz`> kevinO: I was asking myself :)
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, you can update any time, but it's probably going to take a few hours to download the packages, regardless of download speed
<kadal> I made a simple bash script n put it on crontab -e ; but it never run
<h1st0> samsm: it should be auto mounted when plugging it in.
<kevinO> oh sorry vmlinuz
<GamingX> wastrel : I only have the Sqrt.txt file, how do I get the Sqrt.c file?
<h1st0> !mount > samsm
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, from what I've found anyway
<kevinO> h1st0:  where does it put the iso?
<Juggie> anyone know how to stop pcmcia support (yenta) from loading?
<h1st0> kevinO: in what ever directory you are in when you run the command
<samsm> h1st0: Would be nice if it did mount, but it didn't. :)
<kevinO> ahh thinks h1st0
<wastrel> GamingX: if sqrt.txt is c code you can just rename the file  or you can use file.txt instead of file.c  gcc shouldn't care
<kevinO> thanks*
<h1st0> samsm: did you check dmesg
<h1st0> kevinO: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<samsm> zoredache: lsusb hangs.
<denneb> Yo
<h1st0> samsm: plug int he drive and run dmesg
<wastrel> i take it back, gcc does care
<smacfarl> chrisjs169 when i did the gksudo update-manager -c -d I got a "warning: could not initiate dbus". What does that mean?
<h1st0> samsm: before you do you can dmesg -c to clear it first
<denneb> Je suis nouveau
<h1st0> !fr | denneb
<ubotu> denneb: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<smacfarl> denneb bonjour
<denneb> je voudrais un petit renseignement
<denneb> je suis novice sur linux
<samsm> h1st0: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, I get that too - don't know what exactly it means (I'm just another user upgrading ;)) but it still upgrades
<denneb> smacfarl, ?
<smacfarl> denneb Allez #ubuntu-fr
<denneb> ok
<denneb> merci
<smacfarl> my pleasure
<BlackCow> hello
<drewzf> Okay seriously there's gotta be an easier way to theme Ubuntu
<h1st0> drewzf: there is
<wastrel> theme
<drewzf> What is it?!
<riotkittie> theme ubuntu?  uh.
<riotkittie> theme what?
<riotkittie> all of the versions? gnome? xfce? kde?
<drewzf> oops
<h1st0> drewzf: just go to gnome-look.org and just go to System > Preferences > Theme  you can then drag and drop the downloaded theme
<drewzf> sorry, theme gnome on ubuntu
<wastrel> download & install theme.
<h1st0> drewzf: its very easy to do.
<drewzf> I'm using Emerald
<drewzf> And I need a theme for my panels
<h1st0> drewzf: then download emerald themes
<h1st0> drewzf: well those would be configured under System > preferences > Theme
<riotkittie> uuids make my head spin
<h1st0> riotkittie: yeah they are annoying
<drewzf> Emerald should theme the panels too
<ubuntulusers> Spiderpig...Spiderpig...does whatever a Spiderpig does!
<riotkittie> i prefer the archaic /dev/whatever method  :D
<kevinG> hey, does anyone know where I can set what sound card loads first?
<BlackCow> so im trying to set up a home server with ubuntu but im just curious, as long as I have ports forwarded to that computer only (behind a router) its not going to put other computers on my network at risk right?
<kevinG> i'm not sure what directory that file is in
<drewzf> AND there is no 'Theme' under System > Preferences
<h1st0> BlackCow: at risk from what?
<riotkittie> drewzf: what version of ubuntu?
<BlackCow> like from attacks
<BlackCow> latest
<h1st0> drewzf: what version of ubuntu areyou using?
<riotkittie> 6.06, 7.04, 6.10?
<drewzf> Gutsy Gibbon :)
<BlackCow> oh sorry, 7.04 server edition i think
<h1st0> drewzf: ahh its in System > Preferences > Appearance
<riotkittie> well, in that case, its in pref > appearance
<h1st0> drewzf: and gutsy is in #ubuntu+1 channel please
<riotkittie> h1st0 has speedy fingers of doom =|
<drewzf> h1st0, don't be ridiculous that question had nothing to do with Gutsy and there's not half the people there
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> im trying to change the pemissions on my external hd http://pastebin.com/m289956 my fstab
<riotkittie> you're using gutsy. therefore, it had everything to do with gutsy.
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> in /media the hd comes up as
<BlackCow> i meen i know the server could be at risk (i dont care that much) im just wondering if someone who knew what they were doing could use that server to attack other computers on the network
<h1st0> drewzf: yes there are plenty of people there and it did have to do with gutsy
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> disk
<h1st0> drewzf: since System > Preferences > Appearance is a lot different than System > Preferences > Theme
<h1st0> !mount > patrickkkkkkkkkk
<BlackCow> i dont know a lot about networks and servers, thats why I am doing this partly to learn
<drewzf> h1st0, No it didn't. You're the one that gave me the path to it ;)
<h1st0> BlackCow: Are you worried about security ont he work stations or the server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577B2F29.versanet.de]  by mneptok
<h1st0> omfg i give
* ubuntulusers was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (strike three!)
<BlackCow> erm, work stations being other computers on the same local network as the server then yes
<kevinG> does anyone know how to get the right soundcard to load? as it stands, ubuntu seems to load a random one up at startup
<defcon> quick Q: my X login window, when I login is a resolution too BIG, how to adjust it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<h1st0> BlackCow: well open ports ont eh server woulodn't effeect the workstations security vulnerabilities.
<h1st0> BlackCow: is the server availible from the outside world?
<BlackCow> yes
<drewzf> hmm? What did ubuntulusers do?
<cruiserparts> setting up a crontab to run echo "hello world" every minute does not run under cron either. but it does run manually as a script.
<MrKeuner> hi, 7.04 live cd does not start on acer aspire 9504 laptop
<BlackCow> MrKeuner, make sure you have boot from CD set up in the bios
<wastrel> cruiserparts: are you echoing hello world to a file?
<MrKeuner> BlackCow: it boots from the cd but x dies complaining no screens
<riotkittie> MrKeuner: can you elaborate on "doesnt start" ... does it boot at all?
<riotkittie> ok never mind.
<mustu> Hello! is there any specific channel for Ubunto l10n?
<riotkittie> what the hay's ubunto l10n?
<Absolute0> is there a way i can download pkgs faster with apt-get?
<wastrel> localization
<mustu> Ubunto Localization
<Absolute0> any faster repositories?
<riotkittie> ah.
<BlackCow> so other computers on my network should be fine if I run a server (accessable from the outside world)
<mustu> is there any?
<h1st0> BlackCow: yes
<h1st0> MrKeuner: try safe graphics mode
<cruiserparts> yes. i am echoing to the file helloworldreport.  the only time hellow world shows up is when i manually start the script.
<h1st0> !security > BlackCow
<h1st0> BlackCow: read the message from ubotu
<MrKeuner> h1st0: how's that possible? in grub?
<h1st0> MrKeuner: its on the mian menu of the livecd
<BlackCow> alright, thanks for your help, hopefully i can get things running being a server newbie
<h1st0> MrKeuner: its on of the options
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ubuntu is a decent mirror - seems to be full speed for me.  it should be in System | Administration | Software Sources
<h1st0> BlackCow: A good resource for you will be help.ubuntu.com and www.ubuntuguide.org
<chrisjs169> smacfarl, I take that back - it was doing good for a whole 10 seconds
<h1st0> BlackCow: check those out for most your questions.  Just stay away from scripts such as automatix or envy they can really bork your system up.
<BlackCow> ok
<dublpaws> ipython is crashing sometimes trying to tab-complete. Does anyone know a fix?
<BlackCow> also, what do you guys think of using something with a user interface to run a server on? Would I be best off not doing that and learning to use commands only?
<drewzf> So what is responsible for theming gnome panels? GTK? Metacity?
<wastrel> i thought ubuntuguide was considered harmful
<cruiserparts> hold on.  let me see.  more info...  when i start the script by clicking on the text file script hello world runs, but when i open a terminal and type the path to that same script file, it does not run.
<fungos__> what is the java6 plugin for firefox  package? I cant find it
<h1st0> BlackCow: you would learn the most doing it from cli
<DoYouKnow> BlackCow, interesting. are you aware of any gui wrappers for servers?
<norther> wwow
<h1st0> BlackCow: but you could install any desktop environment.  Most of your stuff is goign to be done through terminal though anyway
<h1st0> BlackCow: you could also administer the server via a webpage if you have apache installed with webmin or something like that.  There are all sorts of options.
<eggd> hello, im trying to download http://www.getautomatix.com/keys/automatix2.key
<BlackCow> erm, i dunno, i heard you could use gentoo to run a server *shrugs*
<eggd> is anyone able to?
<BlackCow> i meen you can run a server on anything right
<h1st0> eggd: automatix is not supported here and shouldnt' be used
<h1st0> BlackCow: yeap pretty much.
<BlackCow> even windows vista if you wanted to *chuckles*
<GNine> synaptic works just fine for software lookup/nstallation/uninstallation needs
<h1st0> BlackCow: most servers are command line based in linux though.
<BlackCow> so yeah, i dunno, ill stick with the comand line, its the proper way
<eggd> h1st0:  why now?
<h1st0> BlackCow: but that doesn't stop you from installing gnome on the server if you really wanted to.
<eggd> h1st0: why not?
<h1st0> eggd: cuz it can really break your system.
<fungos__> how can I look which package contains this file: libjavaplugin.so  ???
<h1st0> !automatix | eggd
<ubotu> eggd: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<chrisjs169> eggd, --- getautomatix.com ping statistics ---3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1999ms
<MrKeuner> h1st0: it does not start in safe graphics mode either..
<BlackCow> hm, never thought of installing gnome, may take up some uncecessay processing power and RAM
<MrKeuner> h1st0: no screens found
<MrKeuner> h1st0: found but no usable config
<h1st0> MrKeuner: hrm... you may want to search the forums for your model notebook ubuntuforums.org
<h1st0> MrKeuner: You might have to specify some option like noacpi or noapic to get it going.
<furenku__> cypher1, the problem was i hadn't installed linux-restricted-modules
<dano> hey all, i just downloaded a program called wipe.  Is there a way to incorporate it into nautilus so i can "wipe" a file instead of delete it the normal way?
<h1st0> dano: maybe ask the programs creator
<Flannel> dano: shred is already available as well.
<dano> h1st0, i thought there may be some sort of gconf editor
<h1st0> dano: there is gconf-editor
<norther> i cant get steam to work:( anyone able to help im using wine but obviously doing something wrong
<samsm> h1st0: Thanks for your help earlier, turned out this was a turn it on-and-off-again thing.
<dano> Flannel, I have shred, and i don't see that option in nautilus, any ideas?
<Flannel> dano: you could probably create a nautilus extension easily enough.  right click > wipe.  If you look at some of the other ones out there, it shouldn't be hard to modify it
<GNine> are you that paranoid
<the_giver> any reason not to use ubuntu as a webserver?
<GNine> there is no need for such a program on linux.
<Flannel> dano: There are some nauilus extensions in the forums, and some in the repositories as well (usually package name is 'nautilus-[something')
<fungos__> how can I look which package contains this file: libjavaplugin.so  ??? anybody!!?
<usr13> the_giver, NO, works fine.
<Flannel> fungos__: dpkg -S libjavaplugin.so
<GNine> there is a server edition , the_giver
<Flannel> the_giver: No reason not to.  No.
<usr13> apt-get install apache and away u go.
<jason_> is it unusual of the nearsighted people here to have to read within 2ft distance?  kinda wondering lately about the effects of computer monitors from a few hours each day.. :|
<GNine> current monitor/CRt techNologies are very easy on the eyes.  i wouldnt worry about that
<norther> nightsighted people?
<the_giver> GNine,  really.. hmm cool thanks
<GNine> aside that, do take a break to check if the outside world is still out there , would ya
<usr13> Someone's accusing us of being nearsighted people?!?!
<norther> actually crt monitors aren't good at all, lcd+ is good though
<riotkittie> jason_: depends on the severity of the nearsightedness...
<usr13> depends on the severity of the people!  :)
* GNine uses flat screen LCD.  personal recommendation
<jason_> riotkittie, is that severity very uncommon you think?  2ft max for focal point.
<Lindar> Okay, so my hard drive is corrupt. It says that there's a bad superblock. What's the command I have to run to repair it? I have a lot of junk installed just to get my wifi card to work, and I don't want to have to reinstall it.
<usr13> fsdk -y
<riotkittie> outside...? world?  what is this madness, GNine :o
* GNine focuses quite well at 16 inches
<h1st0> Lindar: read what usr13 said
<Lindar> fsck -y doesn't do anything
<Sonicadvance1> Hello. I'm wondering. in my timidity.cfg file. I have a bunch of settings I can uncomment to make it use less CPU power. I have a SF2 file already that I'm using so no one suggest getting a better SF2 file. but I'm wondering if there are any settings I can set in the timidity.cfg file to make the music sound better?
<usr13> Lindar, e.g.  fsck -y  /dev/hda
<usr13> or fsck -y /dev/hdb    whatever...
<GNine> riotkittie, i hope you have also been in touch with your inner world as well..
<usr13> or fsck -y /dev/hdb1 or 2 etc.    whatever...
<h1st0> Lindar: the -y option tells it to fix the errors
* GNine chants for riotkittie 
<Lindar> the superblock could not be read blah blah blah....
<dn> what's the support channel that's for gutsy?
<Flannel> dn: #ubuntu+1
<GNine> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Lindar, e.g.  fsck -y  /dev/hda2  or... whatever...
<dn> thanks Flannel
<Lindar> How do I find out which one is my primary drive?
<Lindar> hda1 is my backup drive...
<usr13> Lindar, How do you know you have a bad spot, (and don't know which partition it it?)
<nrdb> I have created a unionfs in initrd of the from the what was the root and another rw partition.  I have checked the unionfs and it appears ok.  The problem is that when I boot it seems to get stuck in a loop using 100% CPU and never actually boots, any ideas on how to find out what the problem is ?
<yurimxpxman> what does alt+print scrn+l do?
<Lindar> I can't boot. grub gives either error 24 or 25.
<usr13> Lindar:  don't know which partition it is?
<Lindar> I just can't boot into my primary drive. GRUB screws up....
<h1st0> Lindar: well the bad superblock may be part of the issue
<h1st0> Lindar: fdisk -l will list your drives
<GNine> Lindar, have you looked in your device manager lately
<usr13> Lindar, Just all partitions that you suspect have problems.
<usr13> Lindar, Wait, is grub broken?  Or do you have a bad HD?
<Lindar> Dunno...
<Lindar> Grub loading.... Error 24 (or 25).
<GNine> Lindar, has a one multi-angle question going on
<vinboy> hi
<usr13> Lindar, So, when did you start having this problem?
<vinboy> anyone know how to make D4X show KB/s   or Mb/s instead of just B/s ?
<Lindar> It's been happening, it's just that it goes away after a few reboots.
<Juggie> anyone know why ndiswrapper loads as wlan0 and then switches to eth1?
<usr13> Lindar, Is there a particular event that happened that you might suspect as having an effect on the drive or boot loader?
<usr13> Lindar, What drive do you have Linux on?
<GNine> i hope Lindar has a live cd handy
<usr13> Lindar, hda hdb hdc  sda sdb sdc etc?
<norther> Omg
<Lindar> I don't know...
<usr13> Lindar,  You don't know?
<usr13> Lindar, Boot to a live CD and look and see.
<h1st0> Lindar: look at the output of fdisk -l
<silent> hey guys, how do I make ssh fully transparent? my modifiers aren't going through properly. (ctrl+s wont register)
<usr13> Lindar, Boot a live CD and  do as hlst0 says:  fdisk -l
<unicode> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<GNine> check all firewall
<GNine> (s)
<Lindar> fdisk -l doesn't do anything
<norther> I am having troubles with installing my video drivers. i have an nvidia geforce 6600, i went to the nvidia website and downloaded the linux version and i ended up getting a .RUN file... but the system keeps saying it doesnt recognize .RUN files... can anyone help?
<silent> sudo fdisk -l newbie
<usr13> Lindar, sudo fdisk -l
<Lindar> silent: sorry, asshole
<silent> <3
<h1st0> norther: just use the restricted drivers manager to install them.
<kevinO> !ohmy | Lindar
<ubotu> Lindar: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<kevinO> lol, ive always wanted to do that
<h1st0> norther: System > Adminsitration > Restricted Drivers
<silent> I forgot to
<Lindar> hdb1 is the swap, hdb2 is the linux drive.
<usr13> Lindar, How many hard drives do you have in this PC?
<Lindar> 2
<h1st0> Lindar: fsck -y /dev/hdb
<Lindar> one is ntfs backup
<usr13> Lindar,  fsck -y /dev/hda2
<unicode> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<silent> sudo rm -r /* ?
<h1st0> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<GNine> ntfs backup.. you better forget about that one to fix you LINUX issue
<open-gl> !ops
<Amaranth> open-gl: ...
<open-gl> ???
<norther> hlts0 it says nvidia accelerated graphics driver is in use. but it just doesnt seem like it
<Amaranth> open-gl: Why did you call for ops?
<norther> hlst0 everything is still choppy
<h1st0> norther: well youc an glxinfo | grep render to see if it is
<Lindar> It still says it can't read the superblock...
<open-gl> i didnt
<nalioth> Amaranth: language
<Lindar> So it wont repair it...
<kevinO> uhh
<h1st0> norther: to use the driver from nvidia.com you'd have to sudo sh NVIDIABLALblahblah.run
<open-gl> just by typing it doesnt mean you will get it
<Amaranth> open-gl: it goes, actually
<usr13> Lindar, so you did fdisk -l /dev/hda2   and it was unable to fix it?
<norther> hlst0, ah ty ill try that
<silent> Lindar, what are you trying to do? maybe I can help
<usr13> Lindar, Then, you will need to discard the drive and get a good one, and start over.
<open-gl> i dont see any op for me then
<open-gl> so it doesnt work
<h1st0> Amaranth: I did for silent
<Amaranth> open-gl: I'm here
<usr13> Lindar,  Did you do:     fsck -y /dev/hdb2
<norther> hlst0 it says it is unable to run it.
<open-gl> i know your here but no op
<open-gl> it's just a command given to some people maybe
<kevinO> Amaranth, h1sto called ops for silent, open-gl was just plyin i think
<GNine> you got 2 hdd's, two OS (on the same puter) and you have no clue whats going on.. you cant even name your drives.. hopeless
<Lindar> fdisk -l brings up the partition table for that drive.
<Lindar> fsck -y doesn't do anything.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<usr13> Lindar,  Did you do:     fsck -y /dev/hdb2
<logreeval> Is there a seperate gaming IRC Channel for ubuntu?
<Amaranth> open-gl: Don't be so sure :)
<usr13> Lindar,  Did you do:    sudo  fsck -y /dev/hdb2
<Lindar> oui
<Lindar> I will try once again.
<Amaranth> open-gl: It doesn't give you operator powers, it calls for the operators
<silent> the ops are fast I'm surprised. good work guys
<Lindar> The superblock cannot be read or does not describe something something blah blah blah....
* GNine diverts to peak at oily brazilian girls "wrestling"
<silent> o_O
<usr13> Lindar, Then you will need another HD.
<Amaranth> GNine: TMI
<Amaranth> usr13: No, just a dead superblock
<open-gl> well then i didnt know a command like that can op someone
<silent> Lindar, you can put your console output in a pastebin for easy access for people helping
<Amaranth> usr13: there are backups you can point it to but i don't remember how to find what they are
<silent> such as pastebin.ca
<GNine> Amaranth, am not too good at shorthand
<open-gl> but you dont see me with it
<Lindar> I'm not on the same computer.
<Lindar> I'm on one comp and running to the broken one to run the commands.
<Amaranth> GNine: Too Much Information, we didn't need to know that
<silent> ssh in
<logreeval> I am looking for a game similar to Halo that is linux native and has a store, aka doesn't have to be networked and played online...anyone know any games liket hat?
<open-gl> so is everything fine then
<usr13> Amaranth, Yes, that is right.  That could mean that the partition table is corrupt.
<etzerd> Hello all
<usr13> Amaranth, You might try recovering the partition table
<silent> Lindar, if you're on windows run putty to ssh in or if you're on linux type ssh -l <login name> <ip> to ssh to the broken computer
<GNine> oh well.. maybe Lindar only needs to catch a break.  it helps clear the mind , yknow?
<Amaranth> usr13: Bad shutdown or something could have done it
<usr13> Lindar, sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Lindar> The broken machine can't be networked right now.
<etzerd> I just install ubuntu 7.10 Beta in my system, and now I don't have the boot manager where I can select the operating system that I wont
<silent> Lindar, what is broken about it?
<Lindar> I can't boot. GRUB gives error 24 or 25.
<imyut> hi
<etzerd> when ubuntu boot it give me a grub loader but both options are for ubuntu not the other operating system that on the system
<silent> are you running livecd or somthing?
<usr13> Lindar, Don't need the network.  DO:    sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Amaranth> usr13: hdb won't have a superblock
<kdubois> is there any way to force a wireless card to join a network? i have two networks in range, and it won't join the other one....
<Amaranth> Lindar: what partition is it? first one on the second drive?
<silent> kdubois, you can join any available network that is supported by your hardware
<GNine> check your firewalls
<silent> kdubois, so long as you have proper access
<usr13> Amaranth, But I want to see what error he might get if he does   fdisk /dev/hdb
<usr13> Lindar,   What does     fdisk -l /dev/hdb     say
<Amaranth> usr13: right but running fsck on hdb would obviously tell you there is no superblock
<GNine> and, there is no "forcing" involved in that.. once the network is detected proper permissions need to be set
<h1st0> Amaranth: its on hdb2 according to him.
<Amaranth> Lindar: sudo fsck -f -b 16385 /dev/hdb2
<usr13> Amaranth, Yes, I would imagine so, (if in fact, the partition table is corrupted)
<Amaranth> Lindar: that'll use one of the backup superblocks so it can read the partition correctly
<kdubois> silent: i do have access to both, but it always connects to the AP with internet, when I want it to connect to the other one
<Lindar> The partition is /dev/hdb2
<Amaranth> usr13: My partition table is fine but running fsck on the drive itself will give that error because it's running on the drive instead of the partition
<Lindar> that's the linux part
<Lindar> hdb1 is the swap
<Amaranth> Lindar: run the command i gave
<silent> kdubios, sudo iwconfig <wlan0?> essid <network name>
<silent> or choose it in network settings under network properties
<GNine> system > network  and  network tools   should be able to help
<Lindar> Amaranth: It didn't work.
<Amaranth> Lindar: What did it say?
<Lindar> Same thing it's been saying.
<puff> I have too many files in a directory, the "ls" command results in:  bash: /bin/ls: Argument list too long
<Pepperrr> How can I get a list of installed packages via apt-get?
<silent> Lindar, is hdb messed up?
<puff> I tried piping it through xargs, but that didn't work.
<Pepperrr> *packages installed with apt-get
<Amaranth> Pepperrr: dpkg --get-selections
<usr13>  Lindar:  Did you do:      sudo fsck -f -b 16385 /dev/hdb2     ?
<Lindar> I'm on the live CD right now. It just keeps saying it can't read superblock or something...
<Amaranth> Pepperrr: that'll give you the status of every package to ever touch your system
<Lindar> I did exactly this:   sudo fsck -f -b 16385 /dev/hdb2
<lumpycam>  puff - try ls /path |grep wc -l
<Pepperrr> Amaranth: What about ones installed after I installed Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> Lindar: ok, listen to usr13 then :)
<Amaranth> Pepperrr: them too
<Amaranth> Lindar: if it can't even read the backup superblock you have something bigger wrong
<elp> It seems like my system doesn't have any OpenGL libraries which i need to install a game =[
<silent> Lindar, did this drive just recently become corrupted or is this a new drive or a new install on an old drive?
<Pepperrr> Amaranth: No, I mean just ones I've apt-getted after Ubuntu was installed, so I could easy re-download them after a fresh install?
<usr13> Lindar,   What does    sudo fdisk -l     say about hdb?  ANything?
<Lindar> It's an old drive and it's been corrupted before. Is there absolutely any way to recover it?
<Lindar> hdb has 3 bits to it...
<Amaranth> Pepperrr: It'll just show all packages
<kelvie> Is there a way to tell apt-get to install deps only?
<kelvie> and not the actual package?
<Amaranth> Lindar: The only way I know of to recover data from a dead HD is to send it somewhere
<Amaranth> Lindar: Very expensive
<Lindar> 1 is swap, 2 is linux, 3 is some sort of NTFS thing....
<Scunizi> Amaranth, What would you use to find only the programs that the user has installed.. not the entire system?
<usr13> Lindar,   "hdb has 3 bits to it"?
<t3318> anyone know how to change the default desktop themes for new user in Ubuntu?
<ezzieyguywuf> system>preferences>themes
<t3318> oh
<ezzieyguywuf> does anyone here know what a safe operating temp for a lenovo t60p is?
<Amaranth> Scunizi: No need, you can just save the output of --get-selections, feed it to the new computer with --set-selections, then run apt-get dselect-upgrade and it'll install all the stuff from that list that isn't already installed
<Lindar> usr13: assume I have a vagina....
<t3318> i mean when we create the new user, he will see the customized defautl theme
<ezzieyguywuf> mine usually runs aroun 150 degress F  on feisty with compiz running.....
<Amaranth> Lindar: What does that have to do with anything?
<t3318> ezzieyguywuf: i mean when we create the new user, he will see the customized defautl theme
<Scunizi> Amaranth, the problem being some of the programs aren't installed via apt..
<usr13> Lindar,   The drive has 3 partitions - right?   hda1 hda2 and hda3
<Amaranth> Scunizi: In that case you just have to know
<usr13> Lindar, Sounds like a lost cause.
<Lindar> Amaranth: I'm dumb and female. I know nothing about this stuff, I just wanted to try it out so I know how it works.
<Scunizi> Amaranth, :)
<ezzieyguywuf> t3318: i only have one user on my comp, but i imagine that each user (with sufficient priveleges) could set their own themes
<Amaranth> t3318: you can use /etc/skel
<Lindar> usr13: Yes.
<bruenig> Scunizi, if you circumvent package management, you can't expect that it will work
<tonyyarusso> Lindar: gender is irrelevent
<Amaranth> t3318: if you put your .gconf in there all new users will get your .gconf so all your settings
<usr13> Lindar,   If you cannot do     sudo fdisk /dev/hdb       I'd just toss it.
<t3318> Amaranth: oh
<t3318> Amaranth: I will try it :)
<Lindar> usr13: I can. It tells me that there are three partitions on that hard drive.
<Scunizi> bruenig, true.. however Mapivi is a pretty good program despite a slightly klunky feel.
<crush_groove> hello room
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone got any idea on what a safe operating temp is? my lenovo t60p on avg runs at about 150 degrees F
<robert_> is there a proxy application I can use that logs the traffic which passes through it?
<bruenig> Scunizi, well don't really understand what your point is there
<Amaranth> t3318: I would create a new user, change the theme, then put it's ~/.gconf in /etc/skel
<t3318> Amaranth: But currently, Ubuntu doesn't have .gconf in skel
<crush_groove> I was getting a bad device error in my shell when I tryed to use any kind of app from the shell .. so I googled the prob and found from an ubuntu forum I needed to edit my xorg.conf. file /../ so I did
<Amaranth> t3318: you put it there
<crush_groove> I then restarted xwin with ctrl alt bckspce\
<t3318> Amaranth: How can Ubuntu define the default theme?
<thedonvaughn> ezzieyguywuf, I'm sure google knows
<h1st0> Amaranth: what is skel for?
<ezzieyguywuf> i've tried looking
<Amaranth> t3318: The default gconf schema
<crush_groove> nd it shut everythingdown . when I reboot it trys to load ... then goes to a blinking curor .. I cntrl alt f1 .. and get into the shell and replace the file I altered with the backup .. and it still wont boot
<ezzieyguywuf> i keep getting user manuals and whatnot
<h1st0> Amaranth: skeleton for new users or something?
<Lindar> ezzieyguywuf: I don't know what that is, but a safe core temp is 35-45c. Anything higher and it may be close to damaging it. 55-60c is cutting it close.
<crush_groove> so I go back in and do a .. /etc/init.d/kdm restart and it shows the kdm starting yet when I reboot .,.,nuthin
<t3318> Amaranth: ah ha
<Amaranth> t3318: anything in /etc/skel gets put into a new user's home dir when you create it
<Scunizi> bruenig, asked and answered.. dpkg will only report what has been installed via apt.  anything outside of that "you just have to know" what it is, make a list and reinstall with a new system.
<Amaranth> t3318: it == the user
<h1st0> Amaranth: nvm cool very nice
<t3318> Amaranth: yeh, i try it now
<usr13> Lindar,   If you cam do     sudo fdisk /dev/hdb         You might just start over, re-partition it and see if it is usable.
<Lindar> I don't want to reinstall all of that junk, though. ;-;
<h1st0> Lindar: is yoru /home directory on a seperate partition?
<GNine> all your system and settings needs can be researched by .. hmm.. system >   and    settings >  menu .. system
<Amaranth> oh, h1st0 was asking that question, not t3318
<Amaranth> oops
<Lindar> I went through so much trouble getting the netgear wifi thing working...
<ezzieyguywuf> the one website i found says max operating temp at 35 C and i'm at 61C. thats well over twice!!!!
<Lindar> No, /home/ is on the linux part... hdb2
<Amaranth> Scunizi: that's why you should use the package manager for everything :)
<ezzieyguywuf> so i don't know if i need to be worried....
<h1st0> Lindar: SO i left fsck was unable to fix /dev/hdb2?
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: No computer part has a max temp of 35 C
<usr13> Lindar, Then put another drive in, install and recover what you cann of the old one.
<tonyyarusso> ezzieyguywuf: what processor?  (35 C is clearly wrong)
<Lindar> h1st0: yes
<ezzieyguywuf> *sigh of relief*
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: my CPU's max temp is 100 C and my GPU's max temp is 110 C
<ezzieyguywuf> oh! thats environmental temp
<ezzieyguywuf> hehehehe
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: you're fine :)
<niloc> #vague
<usr13> Lindar, Not sure what to tell you, really.
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: thanks, you've put me at ease
<niloc> help
<Scunizi> Amaranth, I do. but mapivi is one of the exceptions.  It's the only program that will imbed exif and other info into jpg's
<Lindar> blar
<GNine> lol
<Lindar> I'll just deal with it, I guess.
<GNine> 110C temp.. ok..
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks guys :-D
<Lindar> Amaranth: My mobo maxes at 40-43c, my cpu runs at about 50c.
<Lindar> anyway... time to reformat my crappy hdd... yaaay lost data!
<Amaranth> Lindar: Right but that's idle/running temp, not max temp
<Amaranth> Lindar: I would not keep using that HD
* GNine waits to c Amaranth get out on a shopping spree to bestbuy
<Scunizi> Amaranth, also ipsc info.. without using an external database or some type of internal database
<Amaranth> GNine: Why would I do that?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm using the system temp checker and theres one for thmo and one for thm1. they're both the same it looks like, but thmo has an * next to it. anyone know what this is about?
<GNine> to buy a better cooling system for your rig
<usr13> Amaranth is right.  If it's giving you that much trouble, you should recover what you want off it and move on.
* GNine shakes head
<Amaranth> GNine: I said max temp
<ezzieyguywuf> also, in preferences it asks me which zone to monitor and offers "ACPI" and "IBM ACPI". i'm running a t60p with core duo and an ATI mobility card so i don't know what that ACPI is
<Amaranth> GNine: Not the max I get to, the max the thing can withstand. Although I have a laptop so I can't add more cooling :)
<GNine> godspeed bro
<Amaranth> GNine: I actually idle with the CPU at 48C and the GPU at 42C
<GNine> that is alright
<robert_> is there a proxy application I can use/install that logs the traffic which passes through it?
<GNine> still too hot.. then again that IS a laptop
<robert_> e.g. I want the contents of what passes through the proxy
<HealthyElijah> Amaranth: u using the latest gutsy release?
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: Up to date as of 30 minutes ago :)
<HealthyElijah> k
<dotjay> i have just got ubuntu 7.04 and wheneer i try to install it from the CD after the installation start i get an error message after the splash screen "/bin/sh:can't access tty job contribute off"
<HealthyElijah> it said in the improv list that it would help reduce burning lap syndrome ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: how do you monitor CPU and GPU temps separately. and what is GPU :P
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: hehe, my laptop is doomed anyway
<HealthyElijah> graphics
<ezzieyguywuf> haha healthy
<ezzieyguywuf> oh ok
<ezzieyguywuf> what do you use to monitor them separate?
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: it certainly runs cooler thanks to dyntick and making apps go to sleep when they aren't doing stuff but my laptop has thermal issues
<chris__> whats the channel for compiz etc desktop effects?
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: was the first Core Duo laptop HP sold
<dotjay> what is the problem is there any problem with my system or is that the problem with the CD
<Amaranth> chris__: #ubuntu-effects
<HealthyElijah> is your fan workin' :)
<Curs0r> gnome is taking a long time to start up, when it does there is an error about the settings daemon even though I launched the daemon so I know it's running
<h1st0> dotjay: Check the cd for dfects
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: I have nvidia so I use nvidia-settings to monitor my GPU temp
<h1st0> dotjay: err /s/dfects/defects
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: your talkin about gutsy? it has better temp control (via app-sleep or w/e?)
<ezzieyguywuf> oh i see
<ezzieyguywuf> i have ATI so i don't know if i have that option
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm running fglrx
<HealthyElijah> set it on top off a bowl of ice ;)
<phoo_> cypher1, im furenku - i fixed the wifi issue - im now using it
<HealthyElijah> a big mixing bowl
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: It runs but it just runs warm
<dotjay> but when i start that option i get stuck i tried changing the CD it says the same thing
<HealthyElijah> and then just tape it to it and carry that around wherever you go
<Amaranth> No worries, going to toss it soon
<Amaranth> Literally, I have a good warranty ;)
<HealthyElijah> carry a cooler with you with extra ice
<dotjay> the problem is not with the cd
<Amaranth> dotjay: Ah, I've seen this problem
<GNine> i've seen cool designes for external laptop cooling devices
<GNine> *designs
<dotjay> Amarnath: so how can i fix this problem?
<HealthyElijah> this channel has almost twice as many as teh linux channel
<Scunizi> Curs0r, at the end of your "kernal" line in /boot/grub/menu.lst insert "irqpoll". that might fix it.
<Amaranth> dotjay: Try the Ubuntu 7.10 Beta cd instead, looks like that's a hardware support issue
<ezzieyguywuf> oh, this might be off topic, but i'm looking for some .wav files for alerts (like in thunderbird and whatnot) to replace the system beeps
<HealthyElijah> dotjay: I second Amaranth
<ezzieyguywuf> is there anywhere i can get a package or something?
<dotjay> sure
<dotjay> but how could that be i have i845G gigabyte
<Amaranth> dotjay: Intel motherboard with a jmicron sata controller
<HealthyElijah> you mean iram?
<dotjay> with 512 MB RAM 40 GB samsung
<Amaranth> dotjay: Is it a newer motherboard
<Amaranth> dotjay: Newer meaning less than a year old
<dotjay> bbut that has supported 6.06 and previous versions
<ezzieyguywuf> amaranth: you recomend gutsy or wait for official release?
<Amaranth> dotjay: Odd
<piripak> hi!. quick question, in "wget http://something.com/text.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -", what does the -O- stand for?
<HealthyElijah> gutsy is darn near official
<Amaranth> dotjay: Either way, try the 7.10 beta
<ezzieyguywuf> yea?
<ezzieyguywuf> i mean, my main concern is fglrx
<Amaranth> dotjay: Your bug is never going to be fixed with 7.04 but there is still a chance with 7.10 (it isn't final yet)
<HealthyElijah> dont think they are gonna make any major changes when just weeks away
<ezzieyguywuf> it was such a pain getting it configed
<ezzieyguywuf> and workin with 3d and compiz
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: We are tweaking stuff a lot
<dotjay> Amarnath but I bought this PC 2 yrs back
<ezzieyguywuf> is there a website i can visit to see what changes were made from feisty?
<HealthyElijah> nice
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: Just yesterday I made 4 changes to the way compiz works
<HealthyElijah> you a programmer Cool!
<Amaranth> dotjay: It's a regression then, either way try 7.10
<eggd> what codecs should i install?
<HealthyElijah> I hope to be able to contirbute to this project someday
<eggd> for common mp3, avi, dvd usage
<Amaranth> eggd: If you're using 7.04 it will install them as needed
<Amaranth> eggd: Except for the dvd one, that you have to do manually
<HealthyElijah> Amaranth: How long have you been involved
<g3r4kvn> hello!
<g3r4kvn> n00b here
<ezzieyguywuf> hey me too!
<g3r4kvn> : )
<ezzieyguywuf> been usin feisty since saturday :-D
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm really likin so far, how bout you g3?
<novato_br> dudes, i download the gusty's iso, how can i update my feisty fawn to gusty ?
<g3r4kvn> i just finished installing : )
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: Been using Ubuntu since the first release, contributing since early 2005
<ezzieyguywuf> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ezzieyguywuf> i don't think oyu need the iso, can anyone confirm that?
<g3r4kvn> i tried SUSE and KNOPPIX before, now im with... Gudalinex :P
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: correct.  You don't need the CD/iso to upgrade.
<ezzieyguywuf> g3: what machine are you running it on
<g3r4kvn> but i have serious issues with my sound card ;_;
<ezzieyguywuf> gudalinex? haven't heard of it
<g3r4kvn> im on a Acer Aspire
<ezzieyguywuf> i see
<novato_br> but sudo apt-get upgrade, is it install updates from net?
<g3r4kvn> guadalinex is a local from spain...
<HealthyElijah> ezzieyguywuf: g3r4kvn: Me too
<novato_br> i want to update with iso !
<ezzieyguywuf> i been thinkin about giving linux mint a walk around the park
<Amaranth> novato_br: sudo update-manager -d
<Amaranth> novato_br: Oh, you _want_ to use the ISO
<HealthyElijah> Amaranth: Is an update recommended or clean install
<Amaranth> novato_br: In that case you need to burn it
<novato_br> yep, Amaranth
<Amaranth> novato_br: Or mount it but that's a little trickier
<novato_br> doesnt has other way?
<riotkittie> how bizzarre
<Amaranth> novato_br: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/the.iso /media/cdrom
<HealthyElijah> Been using Fiesty since 1 month ago
<piripak>  hi!. quick question, in "wget http://something.com/text.txt -O- | sudo apt-key add -", what does the -O- stand for?
<g3r4kvn> anyone from spain or latinamerica or wishing to help me with my sound card issues?
<HealthyElijah> Still have no clue of big picture
<Amaranth> novato_br: Hopefully it'll pop up automatically and ask if you want to upgrade
<novato_br> thx, Amaranth
<Amaranth> piripak: Tells wget to output to stdout
<Amaranth> piripak: instead of writing to a file
<ezzieyguywuf> healthy: what do you mean big picture?
<HealthyElijah> Hey Amaranth what browser do you use? FF or Opera?
<nickrud> Amaranth: how does having net installed stuff affect an iso upgrade? I'd guess there might be some holds and/or conficts
<HealthyElijah> ezzieyguywuf: What all teh files do from root
<Amaranth> nickrud: It'll download from the net
<piripak> Amaranth: I assume stdout is like a temporary place. I will start from that on my next google search. thanks
* nickrud smacks head
<riotkittie> hm. it's not possible to install ubuntu from a mounted iso a la slackware, is it? =|
<Amaranth> HealthyElijah: I use epiphany
<HealthyElijah> Like how C and C++ work and how to compile programs etc
<Amaranth> piripak: stdout is the output on the terminal
<HealthyElijah> Amaranth: thanks
<Flannel> piripak: standard output
<Amaranth> piripak: the | is called a pipe, it pipes the output to another app
<novato_br> amadeux,
<novato_br> i did
<Amaranth> piripak: so you're telling wget to output the URL instead of writing it to a file then telling apt-key to read that
<novato_br> but it's not asked for me to install
<Amaranth> novato_br: I can't remember what to do then and I don't have a copy of the iso here to look
<piripak> Amaranth: and the last - (in | apt-key add -) is exactly where you should input the file you just read, is that it?
<Flannel> novato_br: Is it the alternate CD?
<Amaranth> novato_br: There should be a shell script or something on the main dir of the iso you run to make it trigger to upgrade
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> no Flannel
<novato_br> i have cd desktop install of gusty
<t3318_> Amaranth: I copy .gconf* .gnome* .icons .metacity .nautilus .themes into the /etc/skel
<Amaranth> piripak: that tells apt-key to read from stdin, the pipe (|) turns wget's stdout into apt-key's stdin
<Flannel> novato_br: you need the alternate CD to do an upgrade from an ISO.
<t3318_> Amaranth: But new user ca'nt load the expected desktop
<Flannel> novato_br, Amaranth: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<t3318_> Amaranth: there's only a brown background
<t3318_> nothing else!
<Amaranth> t3318_: I told you to make a new user, make that one change, and copy only the .gconf
<ezzieyguywuf> is there any way to take KDE for a test drive with feisty, or do i have to just run it off a live Cd of Kubuntu feisty
<Amaranth> t3318_: You can't copy stuff from your current user blindly and expect it to work
<piripak> Amaranth: this is very clear. thanks
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: you could install it on your install.  That might be less test-drivey than youre looking for.
<t3318_> Amaranth: uhm
<t3318_> Amaranth: I can only change in the .gconf folder?
<novato_br> thx
<Amaranth> t3318_: No but a lot of stuff in ~/.gnome2 only works with your current user, iirc
<novato_br> dont work, Flannel
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: could i, say, choose on boot to run KDE or GNOME?
<Flannel> novato_br: You need the alternate CD, like I said.
<IndyGunFreak> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: Not on boot, on login, but yeah.
<novato_br> thx, flacom
<novato_br> thx, flannel
<novato_br> but i don't have the alternative cd
<ezzieyguywuf> login, yea, cool
<ezzieyguywuf> i might do that
<IceGuest_7> O-kay.  I'm having dire wifi issues, what should I try? :\
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm sure i could easily find a howto right, prob a common thing to do
<novato_br> how can I update with cd desktop ubuntu gutsy ?
<Amaranth> novato_br: Oh, you have the desktop cd?
<IndyGunFreak> i just did clean installs of gutsy on my laptop and Desktop, smooth as silk
<Amaranth> novato_br: That can only do new installs, not upgrades
<novato_br> yep
<t3318_> Amaranth: aha
<novato_br> why?
<Amaranth> novato_br: Because it doesn't have any packages on it
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , done. There's your howto :)
<Amaranth> novato_br: The Desktop CD has a full working install on it that gets copied onto your HD when you do an install
<novato_br> i'll cry
<Hornet> I'm using Mint, but apparently the issue belongs to the underlying Ubuntu. :(
<novato_br> should I have download the alternative version?
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: really that easy?
<Amaranth> novato_br: There is no possible way to upgrade using that iso, burned or not
<Amaranth> novato_br: Yes
<Hornet> I've tried a fair bit of faffing, but to no avail.
<novato_br> i'll cry, dudes
<Amaranth> novato_br: Although it's easier to just do an internet upgrade
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: yes. same for xubuntu-desktop (xfce)
<novato_br> my net is very slow
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: i'd hate to have some compatibilty issues or whatnot
<Amaranth> novato_br: If your /home is on a separate partition you could just do a new install
<novato_br> it tooks more 17hours to take the iso
<ezzieyguywuf> but i guess that'd be confined to my KDE session huh....
<IndyGunFreak> 17hrs?
<illusina> Can someone help me out? I can't get firefox to use my external usb mixer, but other programs work fine with it..using feisty, the mixer is a alesis multimix, I get nothing from "asoundconf list", but I do have a few options in my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file that seem to be pertaining to the mixer that I've tried toying with to no avail
<IndyGunFreak> wow.
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to encrypt a directory tree without having to go through the hassle of setting up a cryptfs device, et cetera?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: except for kde being a lesser desktop, no conflicts. They coexist nicely
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: Well, you can do a fresh install with that CD.  If you've got your home folder on its own partition, that's ok.
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel:man i had a hard time with my partitioning
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: i think it had something to do with windows taking up 2 partitions, swap taking another, then i could only use one more
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: You can have as many partitions as you want, you just need to make them logical partitins
<tylermenezes> i had a problem with my partitioning too
<IndyGunFreak> why would someone mess up a perfectly good Ubuntu install with KDE?
<Amaranth> ezzieyguywuf: You can only have 4 primary partitions but you could have made that last spot into a place to put as many extended partitions as you wanted
<tylermenezes> gparted always crashes when partitioning
<tylermenezes> :(
<kidbuntu> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: oh, i was making them all primary
<Hornet> Anyone? :\
<Hornet> It's an Atheros, I've installed madwifi, nothing's working though.
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: ah but i remember, i couldn't figure out how to make the logical partitions under the primary root partition, or something like that.....
<ezzieyguywuf> flannel: during the install that is
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to encrypt a directory tree without having to go through the hassle of setting up encfs / cryptfs / devices, et cetera?
<joshhunt> hey, can anyone access http://www.lighttpd.net fine?
<chalcedony> does anyone have any ideas for why my msn isn't working now in gaim? we upgraded to feisty
<riotkittie> Hornet: is it showing under ifconfig?
<Hornet> One sec.
<usr13> Hornet, Does your interface detect an essid?
<usr13> Hornet, iwconfig
<chalcedony> joshhunt: it works fine for me
<Hornet> Using iwconfig, yes.
<joshhunt> well, for me it just sends me to google
<usr13> What essid does it show?
<Hornet> I've already tried using a wpa_supplicant thingy, which may be why.
<Hornet> X, which should be accurate.
<Viroo> hi
<chalcedony> joshhunt: i have it .. dunno what did you need on it?
<Viroo> I have a qs related to choosing a good hardware that fits well with ubuntu
<t3318_> Amaranth: yep, .gconf work :)
<joshhunt> nothing, its just odd thats all
<Aishiko> Viroo what type of hardware?
<chalcedony> does anyone have any ideas for why my msn isn't working now in gaim? we upgraded to feisty
<Viroo> what is the best compitable motherboard, graphix card and stuff
<Hornet> usr13: it's set to X, which is the network name.
<ezzieyguywuf> if HOME is set in a separate logical partition, and a new version of linux is installed, what advantages does that have?
<Viroo> I mean best with ubuntu that gets all parts recognized out of the box
<usr13> Hornet Someone else will have to help you with wap
<dcode> I want to build packages for amd64 from an unofficial repository that provide the original sources and patches, but only i386 binaries...when I do apt-get -b source foo, it downloads the version in the official repository...how do I fix this?  Do I need to pin the packages?
<ezzieyguywuf> nvidia
<ezzieyguywuf> *viroo
<ezzieyguywuf> i know that much (for a laptop)
<usr13> Hornet, I have yet to use wap
<chalcedony> is anyone else using gaim ?
<Hornet> usr13: Fair enough.
<Viroo> so nvidia is better supported than radeon ?
<t3318_> chalcedony: gaim is pidgin now
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm using pidgin (new GAIM)
<usr13> I would only suggest turning off wap   temporarily, see that you can get it to connect first, and go from there.
<Hornet> jmorse30 - James or Jeremy? :)
<chalcedony> t3318_: for ubuntu it's still gaim
<dcode> chalcedony, in gutsy its pidgin
<Hornet> usr13, I can't, sadly.  It's used by other computers.
<Aishiko> Viroo: really any will  work, however like all Linux distros, you have to remember Nvidia video cards are better supported, Intel, VIA, and then ATI northbridges/southbridges/host-controllors are better supported, otherwise everything else is pretty much teh same
<t3318_> chalcedony: ou should change to pidgin
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to encrypt a directory tree without having to go through the hassle of setting up encfs / cryptfs / devices, et cetera?
<nrdb> is it posible to control what option the 'disk mounter' applet uses to mount drives ?
<ezzieyguywuf> aishiko: if i'm not mistaken, ATI support is not the best
<Viroo> I see
<Aishiko> Viroo: Nvidia actually makes Linux drivers for thier cards
* nickrud can state with some certainty that ati support is not the best
<Viroo> good, I asked because i've heard ati gave their drivers to open source
<ezzieyguywuf> viroo: I wish!!!
<Viroo> so i thought it might be better supported
<Aishiko> ezzieyguywuf: it's better supported for motherboard hardware then nForce is and ATI just releaced all the specs on thier video cards so they'll get better supported in time
<Viroo> they did few weeks ago
<ezzieyguywuf> aishiko: that is fantastic news
<Aishiko> Viroo: it will be a long time before they're up to the same level of support as Nvidia
<Viroo> i see
<Viroo> ok then nvidia will be my choice
<Hornet> Anyone else had issues with an apparent lack of WPA support?
<Viroo> how about the logical board, i prefere intel brand i feel it is always very compitable with linux due to cooperative intel
<Jamesinator> Hornet: Do you have an RT / Ralink card?
<Aishiko> Viroo: I tend to stick with Nvidia VIDEO Card, and then Via, Intel, nForce or SiS for the Motherboard's hardware if I can, and then an AMD CPU
<Hornet> Jamesinator: Atheros
<Viroo> ok got it Aishiko thanks
<Jamesinator> Hornet: Ah. I don't know how well WPA is supported on anything else, but on cards with Ralink chipsets it's a pain in the neck
<Aishiko> Viroo: Intel is a big supporter, but having said that They've fallen behind AMD for pushing the boundries of CPU tech, right now they are using AMD's 64 bit extenstion code to make their 64bit CPUs work as an example
<Viroo> who asked about ralkink chips? I have a dlink usb wireless, it needed some work to work on edgy eft, but it was working out of the box with gusty, and it is based on ralink chip
<dotjay> when is the release date for 7.10
<usr13> Hornet,  See: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Aishiko> dotjay sometime this month
<nrdb> with vmware and 7.04 the message "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" means ?
<Hornet> Bleh.  *WHY* do all network help articles use apt-bloody-get?
<Jamesinator> Viroo: Gutsy seems to support Ralink chipsets with nm-manager **better** out of the box, but it's still a risky business. On feisty however, it was practically impossible without some major hacks to get Ralink+WPA working.
<Hornet> Thanks, though.
<usr13> Hornet,  See:  http://wiki.debian.org/WPA
<ezzieyguywuf> where can i see updates present in gutsy?
<Aishiko> Viroo: your welcome, Odds are good that on the Motherboard front that any motherboard you get will work :)
<nrdb> Hornet: because everyone has it I suppose.
<novato_br> Amaranth, plz, explain me, why desktop CD doesnt update the feisty fawn ubuntu instalation ?
<patbam> i am getting " Illegal instruction"  when i try to run python, it has been running fine for a long time. could something have updated automaticallly?
<Jamesinator> Is there any way to encrypt a directory tree without having to go through the hassle of setting up encfs / cryptfs / devices, et cetera?
<Hornet> nrdb: it's completely useless though if you don't have internet access. :P
<ezzieyguywuf> novato:it reinstalls linux i believe
<Hornet> nrdb: Which is why you'd be reading the thing in the first place, surely.
<Viroo> Aishiko: thats good news.. I wonder if ubuntu prepared a list with hardware with priority.. this would help alot
<tarelerulz> I installed  Adobe Flash Player version 9 for my amd 64  ubuntu and It works ,but I can hear it . I think it is not use my USB sound card and I am wondernig  if anyone know to make it do such
<novato_br> all versions should update the feisty fawn.
<Jamesinator> Hornet: Not necessarily. If you have a repository entry for a live cd in your /etc/apt/sources.list apt-get will just install off of that
<nrdb> Hornet: you have a point.
<Jamesinator> Hornet: So there is some point to it, at least
<ezzieyguywuf> sudo apt-get upgrade      updates feisty fawn
<ezzieyguywuf> *novato
<LoneShado1> I forgot to  burn the .iso as image into the cd, any simple way to install from feisty from .iso, I currently have a working debian 3.0 system
<ezzieyguywuf> maybe i don't understand what your asking
<novato_br> i cant download from net, ezzieyguywuf
<novato_br> i took the cd
<ezzieyguywuf> novato: but your on gaim aren't you?
<patbam> i am getting " Illegal instruction"  when i try to run python, it has been running fine for a long time. could something have updated automaticallly?
<patbam> ack sorry accidental paste
<Aishiko> Viroo: no they havn't however they have a list of hardware that the users (you and me) have compiled that list known good (and the version it was tested under) and known bad/unworking/limited (and the version it was tested under) for anything that might fail.  Mobo/sound/video/ethernet/etc.  However I forget the link it is on the ubuntu website with the documentation though.
<LoneShado1> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<LoneShado1> can I debootstrap install from a iso ?
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone successfully porting gnome-session through ssh -X ? I've got one gutsy one fiesty and one dapper on my lan , open ssh on each and it works great one program at a time but I want to have one machine with a gnome session of the remote machines in another f2 or f12 terminal like mentioned in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544567&highlight=ssh+gnome-session
<Curs0r> gnome takes a long time to load and shows this error http://rafb.net/p/1aX1fI84.html
<Marfi> on the menu bar, all of the objects under "applications" have disapeared, but i can see the things that are under places and system. anyone know how to fix it?
<skinnypuppy1334> right click on menus and choose edit
<t3318_> Amaranth: Do you know how to change the default ubuntu gconf schema?
<skinnypuppy1334> right click on the applications menu that is
<Amaranth> t3318_: http://www.gnome.org/learn/admin-guide/latest/gconf-7.html
<skinnypuppy1334> Anyone here doing remote gnome session with ssh?
<skinnypuppy1334> Like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=544567&highlight=ssh+gnome-session
<ezzieyguywuf> so i'm trying to run KDE as a test run with the option to run GDE on login, but its askin me which one i want to use as default
<ezzieyguywuf> is this easily changeable in the future if i want to?
<t3318_> Amaranth: I try it now
<skinnypuppy1334> you can choose each time you login
<skinnypuppy1334> default is the one it launches if you don't choose
<jrattner1> Question: How can I find all the subdomains of a domain name?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: accept gdm as the default login manager
<nrdb> jrattner1: without access to the server i don't think you can.
<jrattner1> nrdb, ...
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: you can choose kde or gnome under sessions when you log in
<Suicide_Guy2go> ok so grub updated itself and cleared my windows information from menu.lst and im not sure how to get it back
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GDM_Sessions
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: thanks
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: the Exec line would be ssh -X user@host gnome-session
<skinnypuppy1334> Amaranth thank you again !!!
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: make sure you can login to those machines without a password
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: otherwise it will mess up
<skinnypuppy1334> I belive I tried it with  ssh -X user@host gnome-session
<skinnypuppy1334> OK I haven't tried nopass in the config
<nickrud> Suicide_Guy2go: what is your windows partition?
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: yes but you had a gnome-session already running locally, no?
<skinnypuppy1334> yes
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone here have any experience with linux mint, i've been thinkin bout tryin it
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: this is making a separate thing you choose when you login
<skinnypuppy1334> I wanted to have one machine at f2 another at f12 and local at f7 is what I am trying to accomplish
<Suicide_Guy2go> its /dev/sda1
<arrrghhh> hi all, i need some help with dhcp
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: you could just use vnc
<arrrghhh> and setting up a dhcp server so my 2nd nic card can serve internet to another device
<skinnypuppy1334> Going to try with ssh first. I'll read that link you sent me . Thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> how do you check which version of ubuntu your running (in the command prompt)
<arrrghhh> uname -r is the kernel
<nickrud> Suicide_Guy2go: http://pastebin.ca/722623 , put that at the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst, after the line with AUTOMAGIC in it, so it's not touched by update-grub
<tronus> hey all... is there a way to reset gnome back to default... i saved my session and logged out... not i can log back in
<tronus> now i cant i mean
<lumpycam> exec debian_version
<skinnypuppy1334> Amaranth: when you refer to without password do you mean the ssh_config setting ?
<lumpycam> oops, sorry
<nrdb> is it posible to control what option the 'disk mounter' applet uses to mount drives ?
<arrrghhh> nrdb: editing fstab
<ezzieyguywuf> i sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but when i lsb_release -a it still says feisty
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: I mean using public/private keys to do a secure passwordless login
<ezzieyguywuf> is restart recquired?
<ezzieyguywuf> (also said 0 packages updated)
<berent> how do i enable mysql on xampp
<arrrghhh> ezzieyguywuf: gusty isn't *official* yet
<nrdb> arrrghhh: if I put anthing in fstab it gets auto mounted.
<bruenig> ezzieyguywuf, did you modify the sources.list?
<navets_> I need some help at the command line, how do I use an else statement in cshell
<arrrghhh> nrdb: i thought that's what you were asking about...
<navets_> it wont work for me, I dont know why
<ezzieyguywuf> bruenig: no how do i do that?
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: http://www.debuntu.org/ssh-key-based-authentication
<Amaranth> skinnypuppy1334: in this case you can be fine creating a key with no password since it's all on the LAN
<skinnypuppy1334> I'll check that link thank you
<Curs0r> apparently l0 isn't listening at 127.0,0.1
<nrdb> arrrghhh: I don't want it auto mounted, so I am using the 'disk mounter' applet, it is mounting the drive 'noexec' I want to change this.
<Suicide_Guy2go> nickrud, thank you very much! it worked!
<ezzieyguywuf> bruenig: how do i modify the sources list?
<arrrghhh> ah... ok
<bruenig> ezzieyguywuf, #ubuntu+1
<ezzieyguywuf> bruenig: i'm sorry i don't know what that means (still a noob. just intalled feisty on sat)
<bruenig> ezzieyguywuf, click on it
<ezzieyguywuf> bruenig: not clickable
<bruenig> ezzieyguywuf, hold shift down and then click on it
<Iceshadow> cypher1: i talked to you earlier about that libstdc++, remember that?
<ezzieyguywuf> bruenig: that just kind of hightlights everything int he window after then then unhighlights it cascade-like (kind nifty)
<HealthyElijah> Aishiko: where is that list?
<bruenig> ezzieyguywuf, use a real irc client
<bruenig> !info xchat
<Auckla> Alot of you guys are connecting from edu's. :)
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Aishiko> HealthyElijah: what list?
<ezzieyguywuf> such as?
<HealthyElijah> hardware report on thebackscroll
<nickrud> virtual internships
<HealthyElijah> compatibility
<bruenig> well ubotu has a good idea
<KalEl> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<HealthyElijah> this channel is huge btw
<Aishiko> HealthyElijah: I gave the only directions to the list that I remember I don't have it bookmarked or memorized the address, just go to teh Ubuntu doc umentation and look around
<HealthyElijah> k
<KalEl> sorry... but in which channel can i get help regarding gusty installation, please?
<nickrud> KalEl: #ubuntu+1
<HealthyElijah> KalEl: this is it
<Aishiko> KalEl: this channel if some one can
<KalEl> ok thanks
<KalEl> while installation, the process freezes for me, when it is at the second stage "Modifying the software channels"
<KalEl> any tip on what i can do to go past that will be very helpful
<HealthyElijah> u upgrading or clean install
<KalEl> upgrading
<KalEl> from 7.04
<HealthyElijah> using iso?
<merc> gutsy, i thought wasnt out yet?
<KalEl> not using iso, using update-manager -d
<KalEl> merc: beta
<merc> ah
<Aishiko> merc beta I'vbe been using ofr over a month now
<merc> how's the compiz fusion effects?
<merc> i heard there was like, low medium and high settings
<HealthyElijah> KalEl: I think you should download the ISO, one of the Ubuntu team members was saying that before
<Aishiko> merc it's preinstalled with no way to modify the settings you have to add that package, but I removed it
<merc> yikes :\
<HealthyElijah> CF ROCKS
<vmlinuz`> whats the command to check if that specific package is really installed in my pc from apt-get?
<ezzieyguywuf> any one upgraded to gutsy with thi? sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<ezzieyguywuf> sudo apt-get update
<ezzieyguywuf> sudo apt-get upgrade
<HealthyElijah> U shouldnt upgrade that wayt
<ezzieyguywuf> healthy: why not?
<merc> ezzieyguywuf: i dont think that's 'recommended'
<HealthyElijah> a developer was in here earlier and said not to,
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: apt-cache policy <package>
<ezzieyguywuf> so what should i do?
<HealthyElijah> you should upgrade with an iso burned to cd
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: thank you
<Jamesinator> When I try to log in to a user with a blanked password through GDM, the "Ok" button is disabled and I'm unable to login. What should I do?
<Aishiko> merc: CF is just to make things "pretty" and to eat CPU cycles and degrtade performance
<ezzieyguywuf> healthy: that won't just reinstall? that will actually upgrade?
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: ok i have ssh installed but checking that like this "apt-cache policy ssh" didnt give me any result, it gave me like error i think
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: I did, except the last command was apt-get dist-upgrade, repeated a couple of times
<HealthyElijah> ezzieyguywuf: I have no clue but I read a blog a few weeks ago that said he ended up having to do a clean install because things went awry
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: that would be ssh-server , the package name
<NotFBI> hey guys
<ezzieyguywuf> when gutsy releases officially, will just a plain ole upgrade and dist-upgrade do the trick or will the .iso method still be necessary?
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: hm, thanks. how did you know.. actually i was trying to figure out how to know my package currect name  too haha
<HealthyElijah> ezzieyguywuf: dunno <-- noob here
* NotFBI another new user 
<ezzieyguywuf> noob here too lol
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: iso is NOT needed, you can use upgrade-manager -d
<merc> ezzieyguywuf: i doubt you will need the iso.
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: it gave me this
<HealthyElijah> how do you do the actions in IRC?
<vmlinuz`>   Installed: (none)
<vmlinuz`>   Candidate: (none)
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: that is after the official release correct?
<merc> HealthyElijah: /me does things
<Jamesinator> When I try to log in to a user with a blanked password through GDM, the "Ok" button is disabled and I'm unable to login. What should I do?
<ezzieyguywuf> since the beta is recquiring some messin with the source list
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: then you have issues with your sources; do apt-get update and check again.
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: yes
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, some people have nightmare problems when upgrading. It's just easier to backup ~/user  and fresh install
* HealthyElijah rocks da house
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: well yea but i have ssh installed, im pretty sure.
<merc> Jamesinator: how'd you get a blank password? (it might be set to not allow blank passwords.)
<Qanadin> Where do I find Quicktime for Ubuntu?
<Qanadin> anybody know?
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, and upgraders slow down repos anyways. causing more headaches for people trying to get updates
* riotkittie houses da rocks
<Auckla> Ffmpeg thing.
<Jamesinator> merc: I passwd -d the account that I wanted to have its password blanked
<vmlinuz`> how do i add my username to the sudoer so it doesn't ask me for my passwd everytime i do "sudo"
<merc> Qanadin: check out the forums, there's a way to get all those kinds of playback abilities(mp3,wmv, all that)
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: what is tha advantage of saving ~/home
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: try dpkg -l ssh-server
<Auckla> vmlinuz`, Add yourself to wheel?
<bullgard4> What programs will use an entry  "mode 0666" such as an entry 'Section "DRI" Mode0666'  in xorg.conf?
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, ummm... a backup and you can save it to new install.
<merc> Jamesinator: i'd imagine its a gdm thing..i guess(just speculating)
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: un  ssh-server                    <none>                        (no description available)
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: sorry, it's openssh-server
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: um, thanks.
<Jamesinator> merc: I figured, but I guess I can try and find the gdm conf and see if there's a directive there I can change
<riotkittie> oh yea i need to set up ssh.
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: how to do that tho :p im new to ubuntu
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, ~/user has all your prefs and files. .
<KalEl> HealthyElijah: thanks, i suppose then i will wait till the final release comes out
<mcquaid> hello, my brother is building a new puter, and he's concerned about getting 4gigs.  He said both linux and xp (non 64 bit versions) do not support 4 gigs
<merc> Jamesinator: it might even be in the init script for it.
<ezzieyguywuf> kahyrtan: yea but its pretty much empty except for some pictures i got in there. what prefs?
<mcquaid> I said 4 gigs is the limit for 32 bit operating systems
<nickrud> mcquaid: yes, actual useage is about 3.2gb I hear
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, press ctrl-h in home folder
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: yea that one is installed for me, but I can't remember that I did "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" hmm weird. did synaptic did it for me automatically you think?
<HealthyElijah> KalEl: I will to but I am still going to do a fresh install since I installed Compiz Fusion over Fiesty
<Qanadin> thanks merc!!
<merc> Jamesinator: http://www.nabble.com/login-without-password-t3888878.html might be of interest
<mcquaid> hmmm
<merc> Qanadin: no prob, i take it you found it :)
<Qanadin> yeah
<merc> cool
<Jamesinator> merc: Thanks, I'll try and read it (rather difficult using lynx and irssi in recovery console. :P)
<ezzieyguywuf> i see
<Auckla> vmlinuz`, That is a good question, I don't know how to do that in Linux I guess. :P
<kahrytan> !clone | ezzieyguywuf
<ubotu> ezzieyguywuf: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<vmlinuz`> Auckla: hehe
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  !clone and ~/user backup. and Reinstall is painless.
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: whats the usage to netstat all the listetning ports?
<KalEl> HealthyElijah: ok... i don't have compiz installed, but i suppose if i am to download the iso, it better be the final version - that way i save a CD :)
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: there's a metapackage called ssh ; it installs the client and server ( apt-cache depends ssh)
<ezzieyguywuf> what is !clone
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: sudo netstat -tlp
<KalEl> i see the problem
<KalEl> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en_IN.bz2
<darkchr0n0s> what does this mean n=Hobbsee@ubuntu/member/hobbsee
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, makes a list of installed package in event you have to reinstall ubuntu.
<KalEl> this file does not exist in the server
<KalEl> !!!
<ezzieyguywuf> just run that in terminal?
<Jamesinator> merc: Thanks for that link, I'm going to try the fix he supplied
<vmlinuz`> wow nice :) I have ssh there.
<jack|ass> Anyone seeing problems with Firefox in Gutsy?  Random crashing.
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: you can prep for an upgrade by commenting out all third party repos, checking for obsolete packages in synaptic, and removing them
<merc> Jamesinator: no problem, dont blame me when your keyboard explodes!
<Hobbsee> darkchr0n0s: it's a cloak
<jack|ass> General making baby jesus cry behavior?
<kahrytan> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<nickrud> HealthyElijah: after updating sources after removing third party, that is.
<darkchr0n0s> Hobbsee , how can i get one ?
<ezzieyguywuf> i think i'm gonna hold of on upgrading for a while, till i can assure i can do it with no screups
<Jamesinator> merc: Aaaaauuugh! My eyes! Plastic fragments! *whimpers*
<Hobbsee> !participate | darkchr0n0s
<ubotu> darkchr0n0s: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<HealthyElijah> nickrud: over my head right now
<Hobbsee> darkchr0n0s: by becomming a ubuntu member.
<Aishiko> jack|ass: yes it crashes on downloads if you are not in the default theme
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: When I don't use sudo for a few mins then i use it, it keep asking me for my root password again. How to stop that. add myself to sudoer right?
* nickrud thinks one of the main points of ubuntu is lost if 'save home and reinstall' becomes the standard answer to release upgrades
<unjustice> anyone know how to fix I/O problems with Xsane scanner for Unbutu Feisty Fawn
<unjustice> ?
<ezzieyguywuf> healthy: are you going to upgrade to gutsy?
<merc> Jamesinator: hehe.. :)
<darkchr0n0s> Hobbsee , hmmm... lets see
<astro76> vmlinuz`, in Ubuntu you use the admin group to get sudo access, but that doesn't remove the need for your password. Also sudo uses your user not root password
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, I will.  its more usef friendly
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: no, it times out in case you walk away from the keyboard. You can change the timeout time, but I don't remember offhand where
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, and ill upgrade to Hard y Heron too
<vmlinuz`> okay, well I remember something mention to me "Sudoers"
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  though, anyone who uses ubuntu for home or server will upgrade to hardy
<ezzieyguywuf> kayhtytan: i want to, but like healthy i'm still real new to linux (i think this is my 6 day) and i don't want to have to fresh install and i don't want to mess up my fglrx which took so long to set up
<ezzieyguywuf> when is hardy do, six months from now?
<jack|ass> Aishiko: this is just opening it and going to a webpage.
<nickrud> vmlinuz`: you can use that to remove the need to enter the password. I'll never do that, personally
<jack|ass> Aishiko: is there a way to fix this?  I am in the default theme I think
<vmlinuz`> nickrud: okay
<Aishiko> jack|ass: then no I don't have the problem
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  If all goes as planned, April
<kahrytan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<ezzieyguywuf> is ubotu a bot?
<merc> ezzieyguywuf: yes. uBOTu
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  What gave you that idea :-P
<astro76> vmlinuz`, yeah it would be in sudoers, I also wouldn't recommend it :p
<nickrud> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ezzieyguywuf> oh hahahaha
<jack|ass> Aishiko: default theme in firefox?  Or the Human theme for Ubuntu?
<kahrytan> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Aishiko> jack|ass: the theme for Ubuntu,
* kahrytan hug ubotu
<josiah> I have a Palm Treo 700wx. I want to either find software for syncing or a howto for Ubuntu or I would like to load linux onto it. Any Ideas, links?
<ezzieyguywuf> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ezzieyguywuf> woah!
<ezzieyguywuf> what does the exclamation do there?
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, responds to !info packagename
<ezzieyguywuf> oh
<jack|ass> Aishiko: that seems weird that that would matter.
<merc> the ! is so ubotu knows its a command.
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  and look. bug #1
<ezzieyguywuf> so when you did
<ezzieyguywuf> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<ezzieyguywuf> i was supposed to read that
<ezzieyguywuf> i see
<kahrytan> bug #1
<kahrytan> guess it doesnt respond to that here
<nickrud> !bug #1
<Aishiko> jack|ass: I thought so too so I thought it was a FF bug but it works fine in the deflaut theme
<nickrud> hm, it has
<ezzieyguywuf> kayrytan:? bug #1?
<jack|ass> Aishiko: either way, that's showstoppingly bad.
<kahrytan> In -offtopic, it will respond to bug #1
<ezzieyguywuf> oh
<kahrytan> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Sianis_> hi all
<Aishiko> jack|ass: they might have fixed it by now but I've not checked in the last week or 2
<Sianis_> i have adresses in a text file
<Sianis_> how can I send them email in easy way?
<jack|ass> Aishiko: I updated yesterday. :-/
<blueflower> haii
<dfwgsgds> hi
<Aishiko> jack|ass: I'm going to try it again after the release is official at that point there is no excuse for it to not work under any theme
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.formatds.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/screenshot-control-center.png&imgrefurl=http://www.formatds.org/index.php%3Fs%3Dgnome&h=530&w=700&sz=102&hl=en&start=3&sig2=hM5l_bKiWEZ91znWx-IVvA&um=1&tbnid=OnNXt08vqQ6I5M:&tbnh=106&tbnw=140&ei=tNQBR_zGBZSIeObv8bYC&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgutsy%2Bgibbon%2Bcontrol%2Bcenter%26svnum%3D10%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3
<kahrytan> Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dcom.ubuntu:en-US:official%26sa%3DG
<blueflower> haii
<ezzieyguywuf> oh when that guy typed #ubuntu+1 he wanted me to go to the other room
<ezzieyguywuf> you shoulda said that bro!
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  my bad. http://www.formatds.org/index.php?s=gnome
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, http://www.formatds.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/screenshot-control-center.png thats what i like
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, Ubuntu control center.
<HealthyElijah> ezzieyguywuf: You wont get much help there anyways
<HealthyElijah> You were not offtopic here
<scatyb> grub
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks healthy
<scatyb> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HealthyElijah> I mean u might get help there but there was not many active users, i checked
<ezzieyguywuf> kayrytan: what about the control center?
<blueflower> haii
<HealthyElijah> either way is fine
<blueflower> haii
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, http://www.formatds.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/screenshot-control-center.png
<jack|ass> Aishiko: hmm, looks like it might be related to color depth... I'm upping mine to 24 (dunno why it's 16) and trying again
<nickrud> !hi | blueflower
<Aishiko> kahrytan: that's just the compiz fusion control panel not the ubuntu one
<ubotu> blueflower: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ezzieyguywuf> kayrytan: thats compiz right?
<kahrytan> Aishiko, it's ubuntu one
<kahrytan> Aishiko, it's in Feisty just hidden
<ezzieyguywuf> kayrytan: when i installed compiz thats what i got
<Aishiko> kahrytan: for me to get that menu I had to instal compiz
<indraveni> Hi,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<scatyb> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Dx*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Aishiko> 's manager
<rubyphyte> has anyone used pendrive linux under windows?
<kahrytan> Aishiko,  no you dont
<kahrytan> Aishiko, compiz has it's own control center though
<indraveni> I have sony laptop and i want my function keys, and all other features like motioneye etc to work
<ezzieyguywuf> haha
<indraveni> how can i do that
<jack|ass> Aishiko: that got it... 24-bit color.
<kahrytan> Aishiko, just install gnome-control-center
<ezzieyguywuf> indraveni: system>>preferences>>keyboard shortcuts
<indraveni> i heard something about sonypi
<indraveni> but i am not getting where to download it
<Aishiko> kahrytan: either way I've removed compiz, why they would install it automatically and not give the settings manager
<gotama> Hi. I have installed edubuntu with ltsp support. When I try to play a sound in the thin client it uses the speaker of the server. (wavesurfer, kedit, audacity, gnoise-gnome) Is there any solution. xmms works fine but its response is to slow. Help please.
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  gnome-control-center is in feisty repo.  it's same one in gutsy
<kahrytan> Aishiko, jsut install  gnome-control-center for the control center for gnome
<Aishiko> jack|ass: great glad to hear that
<kahrytan> Aishiko, it's not part of compiz
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: i dunno what it is, i just know i got it and compiz :-D
<jack|ass> should get fixed though. :)
<Aishiko> kahrytan:  the menu you showed is the smae one I saw when I got the compiz settings manager before I removed compiz
<indraveni> ezzieyguywuf, thats manually setting,
<indraveni> ezzieyguywuf, there are smoemore procedures for this
<ezzieyguywuf> indraveni: sorry thats all the help i can give
<nickrud> the printing configuration is one of the better changes in gutsy
<kahrytan> Aishiko, The is one for compiz and seperate one for Preferences. THEY ARE TWO DIFFERENT ONES.
<nickrud> lol, shouting! (me votes with kahrytan)
<kahrytan> Aishiko, They do look alike but they are separate
<therealnanotube> nickrud: out of curiosity - what are some of the worse changes in gutsy?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'd like to know too
<ezzieyguywuf> is it really worth backing up home and doing a fresh install
<nickrud> therealnanotube: for me, my suspend & hibernate went way.
<kahrytan> nickrud, wasnt shouting. out of context. thats sternly saying something
<dxdt> nickrud: OUCH
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: are you on a laptop?
<ezzieyguywuf> mine hardly work as is so thats not too bad for me
<therealnanotube> nickrud: ah, hehe i see. my suspend key stopped working after breezy->dapper upgrade (though suspend itself works, just not the keyboard key on the laptop)...
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: yes
<riotkittie> now now.
<Aishiko> ezzieyguywuf: why back it up? or did you not make it a seperate partation for it?
<ezzieyguywuf> also, dumb question (why would  suspend and hibernate be on desktop!!!! haha)
<nickrud> kahrytan: I know, only teasing ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> aishiko: had a hard time making logical partitions during install
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm not sure if you make a logical install under a primary one or not
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: I set sleep up for my boss, he's a man of little patience
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, if you already got the partitions setup. don't have to make new ones for new install. just format them
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: i see. so you got sleep working fine in feisty? (not on a t60p running fglrx by chance? :-D)
<nickrud> feisty was amazing for me, I missed edgy and dapper & breezy were nice
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: i only have one primary partition for root and one for swap, other two are windows
<tsukasa> what does everyone use for an audio player?
<tsukasa> just wondering
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: It worked fine (gateway pos, but feisty supported it beautifully)
<ezzieyguywuf> amarok for now....
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: lucky
<therealnanotube> nickrud: exactly the same for me - missed edgy, went directly from dapper to a fresh feisty install. ;) all of them have worked well
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, that's fine
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, 2gb swap i assume?
<Aishiko> tsukasa: I use Kaffeine because it's the only thing I've found so far that doesn't try to make a listing of my files
<nickrud> therealnanotube: yeah, after years of finagling debian (which I thoroughly enjoyed, by the way) it was nice to use one that just worked
<Aishiko> tsukasa: I distan that sort of software behavior
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: yes
<riotkittie> oh wow. this is amazing.  stability. woo. woo.
<ezzieyguywuf> but i have 2 gig of mem so i feel its overkill
<therealnanotube> nickrud: for me, s/debian/freebsd/ :)
<nickrud> therealnanotube: ah, a masochist ;)
<paoniaIS> Is there any way to bring a "bricked" CF Disk back to life?
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: so i don't need to back up home? but when i format that partition won't i lose all my data?
<salamkenal> hello how to install the Xlib
<Frogzoo> paoniaIS: manufacturers' websites usually have tools for this, which only run under doze
<salamkenal> in ubuntu
<salamkenal> 7.04
<bullgard4> man chmod writes: "chmod changes the permissions of each given file according to mode, which can be either a symbolic representation of changes to make, or an octal number  representing the bit pattern for the new permissions.
<nickrud> therealnanotube: ah, shouldn't have said that, I tried freebsd before I knew enough to use it properly. For me, it would have been masochism
<josiah> well there are some things I just cant do on Linux. I have a windows xp and windows vista full version disk. How do I make it so that I can load windows from within Linux. (I dont want to dual boot I just want to do some random things like update my palm treo)
<Aishiko> riotkittie: I agree I have gusty running and it's been more stable then widoze but then the .12 kernel is not stable
<paoniaIS> bummer, I don't have a windumb isntall on a machine that has a CF drive
<nickrud> josiah: install vmware-server, and install the windows os of your choice in it.
<therealnanotube> nickrud: heh well, back in the day i used to run some servers - it was a rock solid os for a server. but when i tried using it for a desktop, it was just missing too much stuff (mind you, this was at least 5 years ago, i bet it's much better now...)
<josiah> nickrud: thank you
<nickrud> therealnanotube: that's about the time I tried it as well.
<Frogzoo> paoniaIS: have you tried partitioning with fdisk, & mkfs.ext3 ?
<riotkittie> Aishiko:  i'm not talking about gutsy. i'm talking about my wireless :P       but gutsy gets a stamp of approval as well
<Frogzoo> paoniaIS: actually CF should be ext2 probly
<Aishiko> riotkittie: ohh OK :P
<salamkenal> how to install Xlib/Xfreeb6 in ubuntu 7.04 please help
<nickrud> riotkittie: you have wireless??!! Finally?
<bullgard4> man chmod writes: "chmod changes the permissions of each given file according to _mode_, which can be either a symbolic representation of changes to make, or an octal number representing the bit pattern for the new permissions." Where is this 'symbolic representation of changes to make' defined more precisely?
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf, did you change your theme yet?
<nickrud> bullgard4: like chmod u+x file (add execute perms to the owner of the file)
<therealnanotube> nickrud: cool. i remember my first freebsd version was 2.2.8 - i still have those cds somewhere. heh.
<nickrud> therealnanotube: I don't remember the version, what I remember was installing and sitting dumbly at the terminal
<riotkittie> nickrud: i've always had wireless :P its still awful under,  but  under :cough:gutsy:cough: it is finally behaving.  i think. i used to lose connections like crazy, and have to reboot :\
<ezzieyguywuf> kahrytan: what theme?
<bullgard4> nickrud: You have given to me an example. Thank you. Can you also tell me where I can find a full definition of that 'symbolic representation'?
<therealnanotube> nickrud: haha, i guess at least ubuntu has minimized the sitting dumbly at terminal during install time - doesn't take that long. ;)
<riotkittie> and i still cant get rt2x00 to work for me :|
<riotkittie> but whatever. :D
<nickrud> bullgard4: man chmod, just above the AUTHOR section
<kahrytan> ezzieyguywuf,  you still got the dull boring orange theme?
<nickrud> therealnanotube: no, I meant after the install. Didn't have a clue :)
<therealnanotube> kahrytan: i still have the default feisty brown/orange theme. i like it! :)
* riotkittie misses sitting dumbly at the terminal    and watching packages fly by
<ezzieyguywuf> oh, well i installed compiz and emerald, and had a cool theme, but couldn't figure out why my text wasn't showing in my titlebar, so i reverted to the clone of the orange theme with compiz effects. i do have a custom collage desktop thats off the heezy though (jpg)
<ezzieyguywuf> :-d
<kahrytan> therealnanotube, http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/Screen_10-01-07.png
<kahrytan> thereal I don't
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me how to restart my gui so i can use a updated resolution in the xorg file
<bullgard4> nickrud: I will read that carefully.
<riotkittie> MoNsTeR: ALT CTRL BKSPCE
<therealnanotube> nickrud: a-ha, i see. hehe. well, i was a pretty decent at the console, so didn't have that problem. :) but compiling kde was sure a "sitting dumbly at the terminal" time...
* nickrud uses nautilus patterns for backgrounds
<ezzieyguywuf> so i installed KDE, but i'm still in my GNOME session but a bunch od Kapps are showwing up in my applications list
<riotkittie> or you can sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ezzieyguywuf> is this normal?
<riotkittie> or sudo /ect/init.d/ gdm restart
<ezzieyguywuf> kahyrtan: what theme do you use?
<nickrud> therealnanotube: yeah, I put on a mandrake then spend about half a year with linux from scratch. Made myself eat my own dogfood
<therealnanotube> kahrytan: meh, tastes differ. :) i am not a big fan of the "apple wannabe" themes, myself. ;)
<ezzieyguywuf> oh, plus on top of what i said before (and i can't be sure) but i feel like these K-apps replaced all my gnome stuff too
<ezzieyguywuf> i did not want this :-(
<Hornet> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<therealnanotube> nickrud: hehe what we won't put up with during college, when we have time to waste, eh? :) (at least that's where i was). i don't have the time to mess around with the details nowadays...
<riotkittie> i like nice, minimal, subdued themes. i wish i could find a decent dark one, tho.
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/18/removing-kde-icons-in-gnome-remove-gnome-icons-in-kde/
<riotkittie> ezzieyguywuf: no the gnome apps should be there. each DE's apps end up in the others' menus tho
<nickrud> heh. wrong close button
<kahrytan> therealnanotube, I miss my mac. Considering getting it replaced from ebay
<therealnanotube> nickrud: hehe what we won't put up with during college, when we have time to waste, eh? :) (at least that's where i was). i don't have the time to mess around with the details nowadays...
<ezzieyguywuf> riotkittie: thanks flannel: thanks
<Flannel> ezzieyguywuf: that's a method/script to get rid of the apps from the other DE
<riotkittie> it drives me Krazy. on the rare occasion i hate myself enough to install kde
<ezzieyguywuf> hah krazzy
<ezzieyguywuf> i might leave it but i will def bookmark the page flannel
<nickrud> therealnanotube: I was working the night shift at a homeless shelter, lots of down time :)
<ezzieyguywuf> brb i'm gonna login to KDE
<nickrud> of course, if there'd been personal computers when I was in college, I'd have probably spend a lot of time with them
<therealnanotube> kahrytan: ah heh i see. macs are pretty cool, from what i've seen, though i've never used one for a prolonged length of time since the os8/9 days...
<therealnanotube> nickrud: hehe
<riotkittie> if there'd been personal computers. aye.  <hides>
<kahrytan> therealnanotube, my last mac was my 6400/200. ide cable busted it was my first  net pc.
<nickrud> I wasn't into flicking switches to program devices
<therealnanotube> kahrytan: heh ic.
<therealnanotube> nickrud: hehe yea, and those punchcards weren't that much fun, either.
<nickrud> therealnanotube: I hated the 1 week turnaround, yes :)
<riotkittie> thank you for making me feel young. i needed that :P
<ezzieyguywuf> back!
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: hehe, sorry, if you need impetus to "feel young", you know you're gettin' old. :P
<ezzieyguywuf> so who here uses KDE?
* nickrud remembers seeing tic tac toe on an ibm 360 terminal, and amazement
<therealnanotube> ezzieyguywuf: i've got kde on my desktop that i don't really use much. :) i like kde in general, but gnome's panel i like so much better, that i just stick with gnome.
<ezzieyguywuf> and where is compiz? does KDE need to be set up to run in xgl too or w/e
<salamkenal> how install ntlm_auth for the new version???
<nickrud> ah, a question! too bad I can't answer that one
<Curs0r> you know, in the early days of man we all sat around saying things like "awk", "sed" and "grep" to each other
<ezzieyguywuf> you know what, i just realized how much smoother my comp runs without compiz
<therealnanotube> nickrud: hehe yea, a while since we saw one of these. :)
<IRC_help> nqkoi znae li bulgarski ?
<therealnanotube> ezzieyguywuf: yea, i have beryl on my comp, but it just kinda lags when there are more than a few windows open, so i just use metacity...
<Usrl> Question: I'm using gtkpod to load a bunch of podcasts and songs to my nano. How the heck am I supposed to be able to tell how much space the files are going to take up once I save it to the iPod, though?
<ezzieyguywuf> therealnanotube: yea i can see why you don't like kde panel. i don't really like the menu either (too windowish, i'm used to gnome menu now after only 6 days!)
<therealnanotube> IRC_help: i can understand a tiny bit. :)
<ezzieyguywuf> therealnanotuve: what is metacity?
<therealnanotube> ezzieyguywuf: metacity is the default window manager - basically what you get when you don't have beryl or compiz :)
<ezzieyguywuf> oh thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> i love the compiz effects though
<ezzieyguywuf> main reason i wanted to switch to linux
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm torn between using and not :-) haha
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: its the manager that you used when you gave up on your missing title bars :)
<ezzieyguywuf> actually, that was a gnome-human clone i found in emerald so it still has all compiz effects :-)
<broken> I have an issue here, I am using ubuntu feisty on my laptop. I've configured the power options that when the lid is closed the laptop goes into sleep mode. Now when I open the lid the screen remains black and doesnt' react to input, like hitting a key or moving the mouse around. Any ideas why?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: when you do make the upgrade to gutsy, you'll find it much better. Even for fglrx
<riotkittie> compiz runs very nice for me, and is actually somewhat useful. i  was shocked.
<riotkittie> ubuntu's made me lazy <weeps>
<therealnanotube> broken: maybe hit the power button?
<therealnanotube> broken: that's how i bring my laptop out of suspend - hit the power btn
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: really? thats great news. gutsy is sounding like its worth even a clean install, but i dunno if i wanna do all that.....
<broken> .. ok I guess I'll give that a try. Be back in a second.
<nickrud> riotkittie: try debian, you've got the basics down, now build your own machine
<ezzieyguywuf> broken: i think you have to map a key to come out of sleep mode. can anone verify that?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: well, you're gonna be changing your partitions eventually anyway
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: if i can figure out how
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: do i just make them all logical?
<therealnanotube> ezzieyguywuf: well, you would'n want your partitions to be all illogical, would you? :)
<ezzieyguywuf> therealnano:haha
<IRC_help> therealnanotube, I don't understand very good english.
<riotkittie> nickrud: debian schmebian :P i'm sure that it's lovely and everything, and i will get around to it at some point
<riotkittie> but i was thinking of going back to slack
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: when you decide to, boot the live cd, use cfdisk and delete the last partition, make it an extended partition, then add logical ones to the extended
<nickrud> riotkittie: it's a good learning experience. But, ubuntu does a magnificent job of configuring it for me
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: i tried that on my install of fiesty. i had two windows partitions, a swap partition, and an ext3 that i set to primary that i put at / for my root. then i wanted to use the leftover space for home and boot but it simply said unusable space
<broken_> Yea I just had to reboot.
<broken_> To get out of sleep mode.
<ezzieyguywuf> so instead i went back and made root that whole last partition instead of wasting that space
<ezzieyguywuf> lemme try a visual
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: because you didn't make the 4th partition an extended one.
<therealnanotube> IRC_help: kak po russki?
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: so i guess i'm confused. its either primary or extended? for some reason i thought it was either primary or logical
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: 4 primary partitions allowed, or three primary, one extended, and a bunch of logical
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: ok i'm startin to get this
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: the extended partition is what allows you to create logical ones
<broken_> So I don't know why I can't get my laptop back from sleep mode. As soon as I close the lid I cannot use my laptop anymore unless I reboot.
<riotkittie> learning experiences and i dont mesh well these days. i try to concentrate, and have a toddler cannonballing into my lap.
<riotkittie> broken_: is that constant? my laptop will hang every now and then when i put it into sleep, albeit rarely. usually only when i absolutely need it not to, though
<bcw> I'm writing an input system for tablet computers (for linux). I've done some experiments to verify I can basically do what I want, and now it's time to back up, and set up the proper infrastructure for developing software that can be installed, un-installed, not conflict, etc.
<bcw> I'm not speaking of a .deb yet, but rather the make & folders & naming conventions to allow me to build this correctly in the first place, so that it can be a package later.
<bcw> Is this the place to ask such questions?
<broken_> riotkittie: all the time.
<riotkittie> ugh. i was wrong about my wireless being stable. =|
<nickrud> what's the bulgarian country code?
<nickrud> bcw: ask on ubuntu-motu , they can help with both
<ezzieyguywuf> woah didn't know ps3 could run ubuntu (knew it could run yellodog or w/e)
<ezzieyguywuf> anyone done this?
<bcw> thanks
<nickrud> hah. toddlers and extended concentration do not mix
<IRC_help> therealnanotube, I Can you tell me how to escape defult firewall from ubuntu
<salamkenal> how i update the ntlm_auth package???
<nickrud> salamkenal: winbind has the ntlm_auth command in it. its 3.0.24 in feisty
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: (still on partitions) when i get to this screen http://customisinglife.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/resize-small.png does that ext3 make it an extended partition b/c thats what i used for /
<salamkenal> if i install winbind, so i must install samba right?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: no, you would have defined the partitions earlier, that screen is about what kind of file system you're putting on the partition and how you're going to use it
<ezzieyguywuf> i might be remembering something wrong, but after i checked manual and went to 'add partition' that was the only option i got
<nickrud> salamkenal: no real clue here, I do so little with samba or windows
<ezzieyguywuf> i NEVER got a screen that looked like this http://www.elart.it/kubuntu/GParted.png
<ezzieyguywuf> and i installed 3 times
<julz> newbie here... to install drivers im told i need to follow the build instructions. is this as simple as using the terminal and typing what it says?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: that's the one you want. I never use the live cd to install, so I can't tell you how to get there
<ezzieyguywuf> julz:depends on if its as easy as using the terminal and typing what is say s:-) usually it does work if its a good guide
<nickrud> julz: possibly even easier: what driver are you trying to install?
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: so how do you install?
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: I use the alternate cd
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: it's a text based installer, no live cd on it
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: brb
<julz> umm, a ralink one for a usb wireless adaptor
<the9a3eedi> Does ubuntu fit on a 2GB flash disk?
<nickrud> julz: I do know one thing: I've watched someone struggle mightily with that ralink driver, trying to get wpa.
<ezzieyguywuf> my first impressions of KDE are no bueno
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: what is an alternate CD? is it a lot harder to install this way?
<julz> nickrud: as in encryption? i read that on the net, but my home wireless is unsecured.
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: it's full of options, it has a learning curve all it's own.
<ezzieyguywuf> nickrud: its downloadable as an .iso?
<julz> i just installed ubuntu from live cd. kernel will be the latest? 2.6?
<nickrud> julz: then you might have better luck. But 98% of the time, the 'cut & paste' into a terminal works.
<nickrud> julz: that is, for the actual compiling & such.
<ezzieyguywuf> julz: should tell you when you boot (for me i have to choose either kernel 2.16 or 15
<ezzieyguywuf> or something like that
<nickrud> ezzieyguywuf: releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 , look for alternate x86
<julz> thanks a lot:)
<nickrud> !wifi | julz take a look at these pages, it might give you a shortcut
<ubotu> julz take a look at these pages, it might give you a shortcut: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<therealnanotube> julz: "uname -a" will give you info on kernel and stuff
<the9a3eedi> Hi. Will ubuntu fit on a usb flash disk?
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone! is there some way I can change the color of text in gonome panel, ie. the time and the taskbar, they're black n i want black wallpaper but it's too hard to read
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<julz> yeah i went through that site a min ago, ill give it a try. thanks all
<perv> irc.qeasr.net
<g0dd3ss> the9a3eedi, i guess taht depends on how big your flash disk is
<g0dd3ss> 8-}
<nickrud> g0dd3ss: not that I've ever found, except recompiling the panel code.
<the9a3eedi> g0dd3ss: woops.. forgot to mention 2GB
<g0dd3ss> ok that sucks but thanks nickrud
<user_> VNC remote desktop question. I have 3 ubuntu machines on my lan, I want to be able to control the full desktop gui from one the other two on the lan. Without it messing with the other desktops mouse etc...
<DraconPern> Is it possible to install and run ubuntu from an USB flash drive?
<nickrud> the9a3eedi: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , 1gb is big enough
<Woet> Whoo, my first message on IRC via ubuntu!
<Guest10035> I installed VMware and dedicated 4 gig for an OS partition, which drive letter did WMware assign to it
<user_> Is this possible with VNC? Or do I need to be using ssh to do this ?
<ezzieyguywuf> yay woet
<Woet> When wine installed an application for me, how do i start it?
<nickrud> Woet: wine /path/to/exe
<Woet> in terminal i guess?
<ezzieyguywuf> woet: yep :-D
<nickrud> Woet: yes, but you can create a launcher in the menu ; right click the menu bar, select edit
<Woet> thanks
<Woet> and how do i find the path.. just the usual windows path?
<riotkittie> boo. hiss. i had to go and wax and wane poetic about how stable my connection was.
<Woet> how do i browse the windows part that wine created for me?
<nickrud> Woet: it will be something like ~/.wind/drive_c/<wherever you installed, like Program\ Files/exe
<Woet> yeah i know, but i dont remember the name of the directory :o
<julz> i extracted the driver to the desktop, and the first think i put into the terminal is "$dos2unix *" but it sayd command not found
<nickrud> Woet: um typo, and you'd browse the same:  /home/<you>/.wine/drive_c
<Woet> oh ok
<nickrud> riotkittie: you missed the guy asking about ralink usb dongles
<Woet> there is no folder called "wine" or ".wine"
<nickrud> Guest10035: you question isn't very clear
<Woet> in /home/me/
<nickrud> Woet: did you run winecfg?
<Woet> no?
<Woet> but i installed a windows app with success
<Guest10035> what are the drive letters does VMware assign, I can only find my cd rom
<nickrud> Woet: and we've about reached my limit of wine knowledge
<riotkittie> nickrud: i'm sure he'll be back
<nickrud> lol
<epotash_> can someone reccomend some software for taking a sample of an mp3
<epotash_> to extract some seconds of it
<epotash_> i will then use it as a ringtone
<Woet> im now i
<Woet> im now in winecfg
<riotkittie> i have lowered myself to booting back into xp :|
<Woet> let me see :)
<julz> riokittie: i am back! and still needing help!:)
<riotkittie> epotash_: audacity?
<epotash_> cool
<epotash_> i had forgotten about that
<epotash_> thanks
<riotkittie> julz: ok. what you want to do is remove the dongle from your computer. at this point, you will want to pick up a hammer.
<nickrud> Guest10035: vmware's os's are not available from the host os, they exist in files under the vmware Virtual Machine definitions
<Woet> is there software to mount a sshserver like a harddisk or folder?
<julz> haha i have been there for a while
<Woet> i asked before, but i stilll cant find them
<riotkittie> julz: which adapter do you have? which chipset, do you know?
<Woet> and 2 things: winecfg freezes, and when i try to adjust time and date, it freezes too
<julz> when i type what im told into the terminal, i just get told the command is not found
<Woet> just the window freezes
<nickrud> Woet: sshfs (haven't used it myself)
<Woet> ok, let me try that again then
<riotkittie> what command's not found?
<julz> i have d-link dwl-122 usb adaptor. trying to install the driver from here http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<riotkittie> g122? or just 122?
<julz> 122, sorry
<julz> g
<Woet> and what is a good replacement for UJtraedit (to code PHP)
<julz> sorry, it is G122. with a g
<gromozekin> 400mhz is it ok to install ubuntu?
<nickrud> Woet: I use eclipse with  PDT , and gphpedit for quicky stuff
<progress0r> if I can see a usb device listed when doing lsusb, can i find out what /dev/ device it is using or assigning?
<therealnanotube> gromozekin: probably better off with xubuntu...
<riotkittie>  i have that as well, and i have gotten nowhere. i would suggest the serial monkey drivers over the ones available on ralink's site, as theyre built upon the ralink release, more recent and improved
<riotkittie> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<therealnanotube> gromozekin: but if you have lot's of ram, could get by with even regular gnome ubuntu.
<Woet> how do i start sshfs?
<riotkittie> if you can bear to wait a month, and are willing to upgrade.. gutsy supports the g122 out of the box. otoh, it doesnt seem to be completely stable.
<progress0r> i wish more windows managers came out, im beginning to tire of gnome and kde and xfce4
<tonyyarusso> progress0r: erm, there are hundreds.
<nickrud> gromozekin: no. Use xubuntu. I had to move up from a 466 with 1gb of memory to run ubuntu
<progress0r> i guess it doesnt matter i spend most of my time in the shell
<nickrud> !info ion
<ubotu> Package ion does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<progress0r> tonyyarusso: are there any new wm's out there considered slick?
<progress0r> other than beryl
<tonyyarusso> progress0r: E17 is often talked about
<progress0r> hmmm i will check that out - thanks
<neopsyche> needed more than 256 to run ubuntu?
<progress0r> any takers on my usb question?
<progress0r> if I can see a usb device listed when doing lsusb, can i find out what /dev/ device it is using or assigning?
<user_> Any VNC users? I'm trying to keep computer B usable while using B's gui desktop on computer A. Both ubuntu on lan and remote desktop works , and I can control either way. I just need the other user to be able to continue using and have another session on . How would I do a VNC new gnome session ? ? \
<neopsyche> compared to xubuntu?
<nickrud> progress0r: http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm is considered very cool
<progress0r> nickrud: cool ill look at that also
<neopsyche> i have experienced usb problems using ubuntu in vmware
<neopsyche> but thats probably just a vmware issue
<user_> neopsyche: did you install vmware tools after building the vmachine?
<Woet> how do i start sshfs?
<riotkittie> boo. hiss. i need a pci free slot. :|
<nickrud> progress0r: the fastest way is to unmount it,  do    tail -f /var/log/syslog    in a terminal,  then watch the terminal when you plug it in
<neopsyche> oh.... lol.. no no such luck.. that was probably it!
<julz> riotkittie: im tempted, but now im also tempted to go for xubuntu from what ive just read
<GuHHH> hy my pendrive doesnt mount automatically anymore? and it says i dont have permission to edit it.
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: what for you need a pci slot?
<overclucker> *sigh*
<progress0r> nickrud: excellent idea thanks
<nickrud> having problems with usb in vmware also, but I do have the vmware tools.
<progress0r> nickrud: and dwm does look good
<riotkittie> therealnanotube: so that i tape my wireless dongle to a large pile of dynamite, and get something that doesnt suck
<nickrud> progress0r: I draw the line at having to recompile my window manager to change an option :)
<progress0r> nickrud: dwm makes you do that?
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: ahhehe i see :)
<punzada> anyone know if there is a way to set which processes are run on which core on a core2 or quadcore system?
<nickrud> progress0r: yup. but for people who are in the terminal all the time, it's very nice.
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: if it's a desktop, maybe you could take out your wired NIC, and put a wireless one in its place?
<Ahadiel> bbl
<progress0r> nickrud: probably wicked fast i bet
<riotkittie> is a pci-e x1 a mini pci-e or no?
<riotkittie> therealnanotube: i think the only supported wireless ones all have the prism chipset, and ... well, ugh.
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: heh
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: well, either you want working wireless, or you don't ;)
<GuHHH> why my pendrive doesnt mount automatically anymore? and it says i dont have permission to edit it.
<leo_rockw> anybody hear has experience using uswsusp (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)?
<leo_rockw> here*
<lunz> i can't change my screen resolution higher than 800 x 600,can anyone help me?
<progress0r> dang, Enlightenment DR17 (or E17 for short) is being actively developed for the last three years.
<progress0r> 3 years?!?
<punzada> bunch of slackers :)
<riotkittie> therealnanotube: my last dongle had a prism chip, and really, i'd rather go through labor and delivery again than mess with another one. :P
<progress0r> geez
<riotkittie> i am lazy. i want something that just works.  :'(
<user_> lunz: what version and have you downloaded updates? Or running live?
<Innomen> just installed ubuntu 7.04 onto a partition with winxp home, now it simply says error loading operating system, after going through the install process, copy files import setting etc. any suggestions?
<ezzieyguywuf> compiz rulez
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: at least you'll have a working human at the end, right? :)
<lunz> use:how to check my version?
<progress0r> brb trying dwm
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: aren't there any pci wifi cards that have non-prism chips?
<lunz> u mean i have to update my graphic driver?
<lunz> user:u mean i have to update my graphic driver?
<therealnanotube> riotkittie: i don't know myself - i just have the intel 2200bg in my laptop, and it works, so i never had to learn about wifi chipsets and all that cruft.
<lunz> user:how to check my version?
<user_> Did you just install? Or using a live CD perhaps?
<lunz> Using CD that they mailed..
<Innomen> live CD, picked up at linux fest 07
<riotkittie> therealnanotube: yes but my pci slots are packed with gfx, sound, and eSATA cards :|
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/d291af265 please help  to run this shell script
<user_> OK goto system,admin,software sources and look around there for a reference to dapper or fiesty in the sources
<Innomen> for i386 systems dell gx270
<lunz> user:Using CD that they mailed..
<user_> theres gotta be a better way but that is easy
<therealnanotube> heh well, then you may be better off just running some cat5 ;)
<riotkittie> maybe  i will just move the modem so that i can connect to that through usb, and make my husband go wireless.
<Innomen> i think i've responded to a qwuestion aimed at someone else, am i right?
<leo_rockw> lunz, lsb_release -d
<riotkittie> but that would be ridiculously simple
<skinnypuppy1334> Any VNC users here ? Got a few questions.
<leo_rockw> lunz, type that in terminal
<lunz> user: i am totally a newbie in Ubuntu so what to look for?
<lunz> user: i am totally a newbie in Ubuntu so what to look for?step by step much appreciated...
<progress0r> ok, I unplugged and plugged in the device (usb) it says usb_device_eb1a_a310_noserial, how do i map that to the /dev/ device list?
<leo_rockw> lunz, do you know how to open a terminal?
<lunz> leo_rock : yes
<user_> Terminal is your friend
<leo_rockw> lunz, type lsb_release -d in terminal
<lunz> i am opening now
<leo_rockw> lunz, will give you your ubuntu version
<overclucker> progress0r: what kind of device is this?
<Innomen> where do i go for help with this issue?
<lunz> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<progress0r> overclucker: a tv tuner box :) probably the most frustrating da** thing ive ever bought and regret
<leo_rockw> lunz, what video card do you have?
<lunz> nvidia mx400
<leo_rockw> lunz, is it a fresh install or are you using nvidia's drivers?
<julz> the xubuntu site tells me i can install xubuntu through the ubuntu package manager, but i cant find it in there... is the site old or am i missing something?
<Innomen> will someone tell me if my text is reaching the outside world?
<progress0r> julz: try xubuntu-desktop
<kennobaka> Innomen: yes
<therealnanotube> Innomen: no, i think nothing is reaching :)
<leo_rockw> julz, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> julz; open a terminal and ... sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<overclucker> progress0r: no clue where a tv tuner wouls reside in /dev
<skinnypuppy1334> mike71ghia@yahoo.com
<progress0r> julz: make sure you the right repos setup
<julz> thanks trying now
<overclucker> would*
<riotkittie> Innomen: yes
<Innomen> kennobaka: would you have a theory as to why no one can help me?
<progress0r> overclucker: same here
<Innomen> thank you both
<lunGez> GeForce MX 4000 AGP 8x
<skinnypuppy1334> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<progress0r> overclucker: i can see it when i do an lsusb but mythtv is looked for /dev/video0
<mailavj> is there any way i can run modelsim in ubuntu.
<skinnypuppy1334> Nvidia drivers for linux
<lunGez> I am using nvidia driver
<overclucker> progress0r: is it in /dev/input/by_id/ ?
<lunGez> leo:I am using nvidia driver
<progress0r> overclucker: checking
<riotkittie> Innomen: ok, which OS are you being told there's an error loading?
<therealnanotube> Innomen: because your question is hard :)
<Innomen> i never get a chance to select an OS, i assume its trying to boot windows first
<progress0r> overclucker: not listed there
<leo_rockw> lunz, how did you install it?
<julz> i got an error ans it asked if i am root. i am not logged in as root. how do i do this?
<lunz> leo: i did not install it...auto install i think..
<leo_rockw> julz, sudo
<julz> oh i thought that was a typo, thanbks il ltry again
<crazy_bus> I've got a geforce2mx.  And while it works with the default binary drivers in edgy in doesn't work with either the drivers installed by the script envy, or the restricted driver manager in feisty.  It just loads to a half loginscreen, half nvidia logo and freezes when installed by those methods.  How do I fix this?
<leo_rockw> lunz, did you install any video driver after the fresh install?
<lunz> yeah..
<roel-> do-release-upgrade .. Checking for a new ubuntu release ; No new release found
<jsc> #gentoo-amd64
<Innomen> therealnanotube: excellent handle
<roel-> should that work on feisty, to upgrade to 7.10?
<leo_rockw> lunz, did you use envy or automatix?
<lunz> before this i used Nvidia Geforce Ti400
<therealnanotube> Innomen: glad you like. :)
<lunz> leo before this i used Nvidia Geforce Ti400
<lunz> leo what is envy or automatix?
<Innomen> the world needs more physics buffs
<leo_rockw> lunz, nothing. forget about those, lol
<riotkittie> Innomen: i've never run into that myself, so i'm really at a loss. hm. stupid question but... your BIOS is set to boot from the HD?
<Innomen> live booting from the cd allows me to see both the xp install and the ubuntu install and both apear fine
<julz> i got "E: couldnt find package xubuntu-desktop"
<leo_rockw> lunz, so you say you installed video drivers, but you don't remember how you did, right?
<julz> it appears its just not there?
<nomaS> see u later bye
<lunz> leo can't ubuntu just automatically install my driver?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Innomen> riot: yes, but i'll go see if it lets me choose parition order *shrugs*
<leo_rockw> julz, did you do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b imbecile!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<leo_rockw> lunz, no, it can't. they are not free
<Innomen> i'm luckily on a second system so you wont have to go without my presence :)
<julz> yep, it started doing stuff but then i got that error
<lunz> leo yes..i downloaded a software form ubuntu forum...and i did install it but i cant remember how i installed or using what program..
<leo_rockw> julz, mmhhh... weird.
<leo_rockw> lunz, well... that doesn't help much...
<therealnanotube> Innomen: it needs more geeks of every sort, really. ;)
<Innomen> i agree
<lunz> leo,do i have to install new driver again?
<julz> i tried it with the live cd in, but it didnt help...
<Innomen> this seems like a big problem
<leo_rockw> julz, try "apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop"
<Innomen> it should have botted into one or the other
<Innomen> do people typically not duel boot?
<riotkittie> Innomen: i've been dual/triple/on-and-on booting for years
<lunz> leo,can't ubuntu switch to any driver that will work best?
<leo_rockw> lunz, no, it comes with free drivers
<Innomen> so there is hope of finding a solution
<neopsyche> has anyone experienced a corrupt ubuntu installation yet?
<Innomen> i'm not doing something like trying to attach a blender to a microwave
<leo_rockw> julz, did you see xubuntu-desktop in the list?
<lunz> leo,meaning that i have to remove the old driver and install a new one?
<neopsyche> I had ubuntu on a celeron.. and i had some boot issues with it.
<Innomen> neopsyche: me of sorts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<leo_rockw> lunz, just install the new driver. you don't need to remove the old one
<user_> Nvidia drivers not always easy
<overclucker> neopsyche: yup, but it was quickly found out
<leo_rockw> lunz, i have ati, so i'm at a loss w/ nvidia
<user_> Just install new yes
<julz> i just did the search one, it just went to the next line without doing anything. and no i didnt see it in the list with synaptic
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> I like stable stuff :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@stjhnbsu83w-156034157222.nb.aliant.net *!*@a88-112-71-53.elisa-laajakaista.fi *!*@mon75-7-82-228-49-24.fbx.proxad.net *!*@ip68-105-171-152.ga.at.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
<riotkittie> Innomen: can you boot that up with the live CD? maybe a reinstall of GRUB will help :|
<neopsyche> is 6.06 more stable
<roel-> what's wrong when 'do-release-upgrade' doesn't work?
<Innomen> its fine when installed byself
<leo_rockw> julz, you didn't see it in the apt-cache search list? how odd
<neopsyche> than feisty?
<Innomen> yes i can, i will try
<leo_rockw> julz, are you on feisty?
<lunz> leo,ok let say i install a new one than if i changed it back to previous graphic card there should be no problem right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@66.209.251.146 *!*@ip72-193-5-11.lv.lv.cox.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<user_> I run both , both are great!
<user_> and Gutsy
<Innomen> is it smart enough to install it to the drive?
<leo_rockw> neopsyche, 6.06 is lts i believe
<user_> Sure, it's lots faster
<lunz> leo,ok let say i install a new one than if i changed it back to previous graphic card there should be no problem right?
<leo_rockw> lunz, idk
<riotkittie> Innomen: we're going to make it.
<Innomen> hehe
<lunz> leo,what is idk?
<leo_rockw> lunz, idk = i dont know
<Innomen> i thank you for your reassurance :)
<overclucker> neopsyche: what does stable mean?
<lunz> ok
<leo_rockw> lunz, probably yeah. but i'm not sure
<leo_rockw> user_, you're using gutsy?
<user_> lunz if it doesn't work boot the live cd and find the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neopsyche> It seems a lot of software was created working with 6.06 that has slight issues with feisty
<lunz> leo,ok now how to install my nvidia without using a command?
<user_> yep gutsy on current machine
<Innomen> the bios does not let me select spesific paritions to boot from
<julz> leo, yes i am, i downloaded it today
<Innomen> attempting the reinstall of grub
<leo_rockw> user_, did you fresh install or upgraded?
<user_> tribe 6 install +2 or so partial upgrades in the last two weeks
<user_> LOVE IT
<leo_rockw> user_, is the installation different from feisty? (i'm using gutsy, but i upgraded from feisty)
<Innomen> i suppose its comforting as a windows user to have problems during an install, i'd feel dirty if i didnt
<user_> no different
<zero-9376> is anyone here familiar with using geany for latex editing, im trying to find out if it is possible to compile a file from within geany
<lunz> leo,ok now how to install my nvidia?
<riotkittie> when you boot the live CD  and get to the desktop, go to the applications menu > accessories, open the terminal
<Innomen> alright
<leo_rockw> julz, did you change your /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<ratz_fatz_68135> hallooo ... was geht ???
<user_> lunz if it doesn't work boot the live cd and find the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... you can replace the one on your HDD in that live session if you screw it up no need to reinstall
<Innomen> riotkittie: thank you for your help, regardless of outcome
<leo_rockw> lunz, i believe there are linux drivers in nvidia.com
<leo_rockw> lunz, idk how good/bad they are, tho
<julz> nope, this is a fresh install
<lunz> user,gosh..i dont want to screw up my ubuntu..i just updated my softwares..
<lunz> and i love using konversation lol
<leo_rockw> can someone on feisty do "apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop" from terminal for me?
<user_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf will need to go to your hdd by probably looking in /media/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kennobaka> leo_rockw: xubuntu-desktop - Xubuntu desktop system
<user_> lunz it is as simple as booting to the live cd and replacing that file if you goof it
<leo_rockw> kennobaka, thanks
<leo_rockw> julz, idk what's wrong. that package should be there.
<riotkittie> no need to thank me ;) i just wish i was sure this would work.  do you have a terminal up yet?
<leo_rockw> julz, did you do "sudo apt-get update" first?
<user_> Once I realized I can rescue any config file like that I haven't been scared to mess with anything under the hood
<julz> nope, i didnt. this comp its on doesnt have internet.
<CamCarlos> hi people
<leo_rockw> julz, ooo... lol
<leo_rockw> julz, you won't be able to install w/o internet
<user_> lunz following that?
<Innomen> that freedom to tinker iw why i'm here in open source land
<lunz> user,i try
<Innomen> i'm tried of being told i cant
<leo_rockw> julz, you need internet to install most of the stuff
<lunz> user,how to go there?from a terminal?
<Innomen> ok terminal is up
<julz> hmmm, that is not good
<riotkittie> lol. what irony ... to switch to linux b/c you're tired of being told you cant... only to be told you can't load an os
<CamCarlos> Can anyone tell me why after installing Ubuntu for the first time Grub was not installed correctly? I chose the option where Ubuntu made all the decisions but when I boot my hard disk for my laptop is comes up with the word GRUB in the upmost left hand corner and nothing else happens!
<lunz> user,how to go there?from a terminal?
<Innomen> well it worked fine for my laptop
<Innomen> i may be poushing my luck :)
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone! can someone please tell me which folder to find gtkrc-2.0 in ? :)
<leo_rockw> julz, you can download a xubuntu cd using another comp. and do a xubuntu fresh install.
<user_> Do you get the idea that one config file while you are booted into a live cd doing a rescue will be at /etc/X11 and the one you want to replace will be somewhere in /media folder and will point to your hard drive
<ce>  abiezzzzzzzzzzz
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, locate gtkrc-2.0
<riotkittie> Innomen: type sudo grub        ... and then  type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Innomen> oky
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, you may need to updatedb before doing that
<Innomen> find?
<riotkittie> find
<g0dd3ss> i only have it in /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-thingeramik/examples/gtkrc-2.0
<g0dd3ss> /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-geramik/examples/gtkrc-2.0
<seme> hi guys... I must be doing something wrong... I can't find maven with apt-cache or apt-get
<Innomen> i have a grub> prompt now
<CamCarlos> I tried this command riotkittie and it sazs Error 15
<seme> do I have to enable a repo for that?
<lunz> user,i am sorry i don't know what are you talking about...:(
<julz> thats what i did today. i downloaded it with this comp this morning, installed a few hours ago
<g0dd3ss> i want to find the one to edit so my gnome panel text color can change
<user_> lunz are you in a live cd boot session or in a normal boot up like it is installed on your pc?
<julz> oh wait
<Innomen> like use the search? with the guyi or the grub> thing?
<julz> i see what you mean. yeah i think i will have to
<Innomen> tell me what you are trying to do
<lunz> normal boot up
<leo_rockw> julz, xubuntu, not ubuntu
<riotkittie> type it in the grub terminal
<user_> Ok, when you boot a livecd it all runs in RAM
<lunz> user i am in normal boot up..no cd in my drive
<leo_rockw> !nvidia
<Innomen> oh oh
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Innomen> i missed the word "type"
<leo_rockw> !nvidia | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: please see above
<Innomen> i thought you were telling me to "find"
<CamCarlos> Error 15: File not found is what I get when I do a find :(
<Innomen> sorry lol
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, will that work if it is a .hidden file
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, not sure.
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, okey thanks
<riotkittie> CamCarlos > hmm. do you have a /boot dir?
<user_> We can rescue a crashed install from a live cd by copying the config files of the live cd over to the harddrive to replace the broken config file
<eko__> ooo
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, why would the file be hidden anyway?
<Innomen> it says (hd2,1)
<user_> it coppies from ram to the harddrive
<CamCarlos> Well I am running the LiveCD but my hard disk is mounted on /media/disk
<lunz> user, my system is not crashed and i just want to change my screen resolution..that's all..
<CamCarlos> I have a /boot and a /media/disk/boot
<leo_rockw> !nvidia | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<user_> I'm just telling you how to recover very easy and not have to reinstall
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, hummm idk, because it has important settings and they don't want the (L)users to screw it up :D
<seme> anyone know which repository has maven?
<riotkittie> Innomen: type  root (hd2,1)
<user_> should it not work out
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, it does find hidden files
<CamCarlos> I was told Ubuntu would be easy to install :o
<julz> leo, i think thats what i may have to get then. thanks a lot :)
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, i have one here: /root/.gtkrc-2.0-kde
<leo_rockw> julz, np
<Innomen> done
<Innomen> no echo, just return to grub>
<riotkittie> Innomen: type setup (hd2)
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, wah wah, it dosn't wanna find mine:(
<riotkittie> then type quit  ... and reboot. see if that changes anything
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, did you do updatedb?
<Sleepy> Hi, got a small question. I got 4GB Ram & a Intel Core2Duo T7250... which Ubuntu Version do I need? The 64bit isofile says "....desktop-amd64.iso", which confuses me a bit ;)
<lunz> user,01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x]  (rev c1)
<CamCarlos> I think this is the problem I have is that the find command returns no results....Maybe something went wrong with the installation...
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, sorry, I do it now 8-] 
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> rebooting
<lunz> user,does this mean i already installed the driver?
<leo_rockw> Sleepy, if you never used linux it is better to start w/ the 32bit version. less problems
<user_> Any experienced VNC users or other remote GUI gurus here? Trying to remote desktop another ubuntu on the lan with that user being able to still use the desktop. IE not just control it, but have a new gui session
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, that updates the index data base
<portablejim> How do I uninstall the Feisty wireless drivers?
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, ok thanks
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, np
<Sleepy> leo, yeah, but I need the 64bit version to address the 4GB Ram, right?
<AnAnt> hello, how can I add an alternative link for usplash-theme.so ?
<leo_rockw> Sleepy, i really don't know, sorry
<Innomen> well some progress
<CamCarlos> riotkittie, Any idea why Grub would not be installed correctly after a first time install?
<leo_rockw> Sleepy, i believe core2duo is 64, not sure tho
<riotkittie> portablejim: i suppose you can just rm them but you may want to try blacklisting them first
<Innomen> now when it boots i get a menu with ubuntu and xp listed among other things
<ce_gokil> iljk
<heguru> user_: you can enable XDMCP and launch another Xsession remotely
<ce_gokil> ioyjtui
<riotkittie> Innomen > and then what happens when you try to boot into one?
<heguru> user_: is your remote client windows or Linux?
<ce_gokil> jhkyhalo
<Innomen> however when i try anything ubuntu it says error 22: no such partition
<riotkittie> CamCarlos >   no idea.
<user_> both ubuntu
<leo_rockw> anybody here has experience using uswsups? (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)
<ce_gokil> hola
<CamCarlos> Boo Hoo
<GNine> Sleepy, you got enuff firepower to run whatever you like.. just that AMD is not Intel
<leo_rockw> ce_gokil, hello
<Innomen> AND WHEN I TRY XP IT SAYS ERROR 13
<riotkittie> Innomen: i am a big dummy. let's do the live cd thing again, back into a terminal
<Innomen> sorry caps
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> and no you arent
<Innomen> obvious progress
<user_> I can control with remote desktop no prob, how do I enable XDMCP ?
<CamCarlos> Its really strange as all other Linux flavours I install always ask about installing the boot loader
<overclucker> CamCarlos: just reinstall grub
<leo__> Hi, I want to download ubuntu Studio, but there seems to be a difficulty. How do I get Ubuntu studio
<CamCarlos> How?
<Innomen> obviously ytou see what is happening
<GNine> and any 32bit OS will work with your type of hardware, Sleepy
<Sleepy> Gnie, I just selected 64bit at the downloadpage and the file reads ***-amd64.iso
<overclucker> CamCarlos: it asks, but you have to see the check box
<dhanjeet> hello any1 ever use LINBOX
<leo_rockw> leo__, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop should do the trick
<ce_gokil> halo
<CamCarlos> Hmmm I don't recall any check box... Should I go through the process manually?
<overclucker> CamCarlos: have you heard of supergrub?
<riotkittie> CamCarlos > the alternate install will ask. i think it may be an option on the live CD but its not really in lain view
<CamCarlos> nope
<riotkittie> plain*
<ce_gokil> yuhuuy
<dhanjeet> hello any1 ever use LINBOX
<crazy6> why does ark not work?
<Sleepy> Gnine, a 32bit OS will only address 3,2GB Ram... that would suck ;)
<leo__> Ok I will try, thanks Leo Rockw
<leo_rockw> leo__, np
<shiznit> hi
* SpiderPig says goodmorning to all the good folks of ubuntu
<g0dd3ss> can anyone tell me where 2 find .gtkrc-2.0 file in feisty
<user_> heguru: they are both ubuntu boxes, where do you enable XDMCP ?
<riotkittie> where does GRUB typically install with the Live CD? MBR?
<Innomen> whats good about it? *grumble*
<Innomen> just kidding :)
<heguru> user_: ok on the server, enable XDMCP (edit /etc/gdm.conf)
<GNine> well.. then look somewhere else.. thats whats in the menu for your cookie monster
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, lol i have one in /home/leo/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<heguru> user_: feisty?
<user_> I'll check that conf, thanks
<Innomen> *perk* cookie?
<user_> one fiesty one dapper one gutsy
<overclucker> CamCarlos: supergrub is a live cd, or diskette that will help you do many different grub related tasks
<heguru> user_: which one is the server (where you want to connect)
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, another one in /home/leo/pidgin-2.2.1/doc-pak/doc/gtkrc-2.0
<CamCarlos> oh ok
<overclucker> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<user_> Need to go in all three directions eventually
<CamCarlos> Just reading the webpage
<GNine> besides.. 4gigs of RAM is way too much for ANY application or even SET of apps .. overkill, sleey
<overclucker> ahh
<heguru> hmm ok
<GNine> Sleepy,
<darkchr0n0s> a cat woke me up :@
<heguru> user_: two things you have to change in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<user_> So gdm.conf on the server
<leo_rockw> anybody here has experience using uswsups? (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)
<user_> Alright
<Innomen> terminal up
<heguru> user_: change disallowTCP to false
<heguru> user_: and under [xdmcp]  section set Enable=true
<heguru> user_: then restart gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<riotkittie> Innomen: okay, type sudo grub ...  then type  root (hd2,3)  ... then setup (hd2,3), then quit & reboot.
<user_> Ok just sudo gedited it , I'll do that thanks
<heguru> user_: all this on the server
<Innomen> oky
<heguru> user_: on the client just run Xephyr or Xnest (you have to install then with apt-get if not installed)
<Innomen> says no such partition
<riotkittie> what says no such partition? root or setup?
<Innomen> root
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, thankx, i dont think the pidgin one is what i want
<Innomen> wasnt the find 1,2 ?
<riotkittie> ok. type find /boot/grub/stage1
<Innomen> i dont understand what we're doing so pardoin the dumbness heheh
<riotkittie> yea 2,1.
<g0dd3ss> 8-}
<Innomen> (hd2,1)
<riotkittie> the later it gets, the dumber i grow. that explains a lot.  <longs for coffee>
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, i run kde, so all the other ones i have are called gtkrc-2.0-kde
<Innomen> you not dumb
<Innomen> me dumb
<Innomen> *thumps head*
<Innomen> see? *drool*
<riotkittie> yep. (hd2,1) for setup and root then reboot. if that fails , we'll try the MBR route
<g0dd3ss> leo_rockw, okk 8-] 
<GNine> all hdd's show up at front desk , dinner is served!
<Innomen> same as bove in same order?
<riotkittie> heehee
<riotkittie> yep. same order.
<Innomen> root (hd2,1)  ... then setup (hd2,1), then quit & reboot.
<Innomen> just confirmiung
<riotkittie> yep
<Innomen> oky
* riotkittie reaches for something with caffeine
* GNine moves hand out of the way
<GNine> :-P
<leo_rockw> anybody here has experience using uswsups? (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)
<Innomen> simple little thing
<Innomen> gah
<emaconline> hello.. anyone knows how i can integrate my thunderbird to the system calendar?
<riotkittie> not working?
<Innomen> same errors, menu, no such parition. or error 13
<emaconline> previously i am using evolution and evolution is attached to the system calendar and can see my tasks to do on the system calendar..
<emaconline> thunderbird apparently cant do that
<emaconline> any help?
* GNine havent got that far with thunderbird. i dont have that many friends
<MartinW> I have a bit of trouble with easyUbuntu, when I check the boxes and click ok it gives me a long list of packages which go ofscreen and I can't click the button to give it persmission.
<GNine> i do like the look of thunderbird better tho
<GNine> evolution is an all around excellent app but .. too serious in design
<GNine> heh
<leo_rockw> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<leo_rockw> !easyubuntu | MartinW
<ubotu> MartinW: please see above
<GNine> blah
<heguru> emaconline: sorry thunderbird doesn't integrate with the system calendar, maybe there is an addon somewhere
<SpiderPig> how do i check if i have gtk+1.2 installed?
<MartinW> Sorry!
<portablejim> How do I uninstall the Feisty wireless drivers that come with Feisty?
<GNine> !synaptic | portablejim
<ubotu> portablejim: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<riotkittie> anyone here good with GRUB issues? :P
<Innomen> :)
* GNine never had a problem with GrUb
<kahrytan> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Innomen> whats does it mean when it says error no such paritition?
* GNine is proud of his Xubuntu installation
<SpiderPig> how do i check if i have gtk+ installed?
<Innomen> when i can clearly see both paritions in question when booted from the live cd?
<leo_rockw> riotkittie, i've been kinda following. would it be a good idea to use lilo and ditch grub?
<shiznit> y is a wma stream not working? i have the mplayer firefox plugin
<skinnypuppy1334> First time I've seen easyubuntu
<Innomen> xp home ubuntu 7.04 duel boot
<Daverocks> Innomen: is grub what's saying "no such partition"?
<GNine> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Innomen> i assume grub is the boot loading application, if so then yes
<riotkittie> leo__: no clue. i havent touched LILO since 2004
<skinnypuppy1334> grub is boot loader
<leo_rockw> riotkittie, me neither, but it is a mbr solution.
<Innomen> day 3 of ubuntu for me pardon the ignorance
<Daverocks> Innomen: was it always like this, or did it once work?
<shiznit> what was the command to find where an application is located
<SpiderPig> how do i check what apps are installed in ubuntu?
<bobslaede> hey everybody. Is there a program in existence, that would enable me to search thru my pictures, finding the right picture, from a thumbnail? It would search for the likeness of the the pictures, not filenaes.
<leo_rockw> !synaptic | SpiderPig
<ubotu> SpiderPig: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<bobslaede> filenames*
<Innomen> new install, previously would not boot at all said error loading os, then riotkittie came in and fixed it to the point of now at least attempting to boot
<GNine> having a live cd or your ubuntu install cd could help you lots
* GNine takes a bite of tuna sandwich
<SpiderPig> leo rockw ok ill give that a try
<Daverocks> shiznit: "whereis" checks for common locations
<leo_rockw> bobslaede, if you can find such aplication let me know, lol
<Innomen> at which point i get no such partition, or unrecognized format
<shiznit> thats right
<bobslaede> leo_rockw: i will... heh
<shiznit> ty daverocks
<leo_rockw> bobslaede, i don't think smth like that exists
<leo_rockw> bobslaede, in any system
<bobslaede> leo_rockw: i've seen something like it on the web once, but it was a "search engine"
<GNine> bobslaede, i have a brain program for that
<Daverocks> Innomen: that may be a worse problem, heh
<shiznit> Daverocks, it found 2 locations, how do i know which one is the excecutable that i need to add to autostart
<bobslaede> GNine: v-grep?
<bobslaede> :p
<Innomen> the drives are there, it seems it just dosent know which ones to boot too
<bobslaede> visual grep :)
<Innomen> and its too stupid to give me the choice
<Daverocks> shiznit: do "type myprogram" and that'll show which executable is being executed when you type it in bash
<kahrytan> shiznit, /usr/bin/ is where binaries are stored
<Daverocks> kahrytan: not necessarily
<shiznit> what about usr/share it found that as well
<kahrytan> shiznit, bin ... get it. binary
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, kewl, didn't know that!
<kahrytan> Dave123, true but most often.
<Daverocks> shiznit: that's probably not a binary
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, the type myprogram thing
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: oh, no problem :P
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: "which" does the same thing as well
<shiznit> so which location do i add to the autostart lost
<Innomen> hmmm
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, ty
<shiznit> list*
<GNine> however, i follow the file organitzational logic of  f-spot and i can find anything i want
<Innomen> it let me edit, and i changed it to 1 and then 2 instead of 2,1, and both times it said cannot mount partition
<Daverocks> shiznit: the one that "type" gives you is probably the best
<shiznit> type?
<bobslaede> GNine: fspot is ok, but its a wierd little problem i have
<bobslaede> trying to replace every image of a docx file, with the correct image of better resolution, heh
<Daverocks> shiznit: "type theprogram"
<_polto_> hello all
<leo_rockw> hello _polto_
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I am having a problem connecting a USB drive to my computer. I can run fdisk in the terminal and have the disk recognized, but GParted won't recognize it and I can't navigate to it from nautilus
<GNine> well.  you said you got thumbnails working.  the files are all sorted by date.. follow the date to the file you're looking for
<shiznit> im lost
<Daverocks> shiznit: you typed "whereis theprogram", right?
<bobslaede> GNine: its 1161 thumbnails
<Daverocks> shiznit: instead of the command being "whereis", the command is "type"
<bobslaede> and my deadline is in 7 hours...
<peter_> can anyone help me with a webcam problem :?:)
<citute> hello all
<leo_rockw> !ask | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: so the disk _does_ appear in /dev
<shiznit> ok i get it, its in the /urs/bin
<peter_> thanks:)
<GNine> oh.. well.. i have all my pictures sorted properly ..  excellent organizational skills do come handy
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Yea
<shiznit> strange, i had to add fusion-icon from /usr/share...
<bobslaede> GNine: mines sorted to, by product number so to speak, but all the pictures in the docx file, is called image1.jpeg, image2.jpeg and so forth..
<peter_> ok so i have  awebcam that i dont think is supported by ubuntu but i just tried it in ekiga ans to my suprise the thing is working ?
<riotkittie> we could try sudo grub ...  root (hd2,3)  ... then setup (hd0) to see if putting it in the MBR would help. but im not sure it would :\
<_polto_> can somebody help me with launchpad  ? i'm trying to upload a modified version of mplayer, but it lack all dependencies... how can i include dependencies to compile on PPA ?
<shiznit> im gonna try if this works
<bobslaede> hehe, GNine and the thumbnails in docx, are all from 1980-01-01
<GNine> cant help you there.. there is no query that could help you if you dont know what you're looking for
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Ahh, after trying to force the mount from the terminal, it says the drive is the wrong filesystem, any idea how I can fix that?
<bobslaede> GNine: thanks anyways
<bobslaede> :)
<darkchr0n0s> anyone knows a "on demand" streaming server ?
<bobslaede> i'll just get abck to work :)
<peter_> ok so i have  awebcam that i dont think is supported by ubuntu but i just tried it in ekiga ans to my suprise the thing is working ?
<leo_rockw> peter_, what's the question?
<darkchr0n0s> i want to install an on demand linux streaming server, on a pc with can stream videos
<Innomen> how does ubuntu respond to being moved after its installed?
<darkchr0n0s> which*
<shiznit> ok that works, ty
<Innomen> what do i do now?
<Innomen> heheh
<shiznit> finally i have a dock :)
<peter_> well my question is how do i make it work for kopete as well as ekiga
<MoNsTeR> shiznit, can you help me get the rocketdock
<g0dd3ss> hi everyone! can someoone please tell me where to find .gtkrc-2.0 file in feisty??
<Innomen> can i live boot and tell ubuntu "boot from this partition right now" ?
<shiznit> monster, i dont know anything about that, im using avant
<GreyWolfe> g0dd3ss: Did you try searching for it?
<riotkittie> nope. cant boot that way :|
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with getting my printer working its like on my network and i wanna print from my computer to my dads computer down the hall
<g0dd3ss> yesss I did GreyWolfe
<MoNsTeR> shiznit, whats avant
<riotkittie> g0dd3ss:  ~ ?
<shiznit> monster, a dock
<Innomen> oky
<MoNsTeR> shiznit, can you tell me where to get it
<g0dd3ss> it's not there riotkittie :-S
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, if his comp has win you need samba i believe
<shiznit> ill give you the repo
<citute> hi albertop
<GNine> ha!  its a hidden file i guess
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: are you specifying just /dev/sdz or also the partition (like /dev/sdz1)?
<riotkittie> g0dd3ss > and you're either ls -a'ing. or have unhidden it?
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, yeah it has widows hehe
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: The drive has no partitions listen under fdisk
<g0dd3ss> yes i unhid everything riotkittie
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, then you need samba to share the printer.
<_polto_> anybody familiar with launchpad's PPA ?  i'm trying to upload a modified version of mplayer, but it lack all dependencies... how can i include dependencies to compile on PPA ?
<citute> can somebody elp me to do my home work?
<Innomen> lol
<peter_> lol
<Innomen> awesome
<shiznit> monster, eb http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<shiznit> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42 gutsy all
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: and not in /dev either?
<leo_rockw> citute, is it free homework? or propietary?
<GreyWolfe> g0dd3ss: Go to your home folder, unhide everything, I found mine there no problem
<_polto_> citute, sure
<_polto_> :)
<peter_> lol
<Innomen> what version is your homework?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: like you see /dev/sdz in /dev, but any sdz1, sdz2 etc?
<shiznit> monster, never mind
<shiznit> that wont work
<g0dd3ss> i did GreyWolfe :( it doesn't seem to be there :-S
<Innomen> hmwrk.dll
<skinnypuppy1334> heguru: What do I need to do to Xephyr into that server i changed the config file on earlier?
<shiznit> someone gave me the repos but i had to add a key and stuff, have no clue how to do that
<Innomen> *snicker*
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Not in there either, only sdc, no sdc1
<SpiderPig> how do i copy a file from one place to another?
<leo_rockw> anybody here has experience using uswsusp? (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)
<peter_> homework.deb lol
<leo_rockw> peter_, that's not a correct package. it lacks version and architecture
<peter_> :( my bad
<leo_rockw> peter_, lol
<riotkittie> g0dd3ss: open a term and ... sudo updatedb && locate .gtkrc-2.0
<heguru> skinnypuppy1334: Xephy -query yourserverip :3
<GNine> have you consider the possibility that you might not have it at all , g0dd3ss
<heguru> *Xephyr
<skinnypuppy1334> thanks again
<MoNsTeR> shiznit, im on feisty ill try to get it
<g0dd3ss> riotkittie, ok i just did that updatedb thing liek 5 mins ago
<shiznit> oh ok
<GreyWolfe> g0dd3ss: was there any file with a name starting with gtkrc? Mine had a different name.
<citute> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sorry guys Im just kidding,
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, did you sudo the updatedb?
<peter_> i'm still having a problem with my webcam :(
<g0dd3ss> GNine,  why would that be? sorry im a noob
<GNine> bingo
<g0dd3ss> yes leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> g0dd3ss, if you can't find it w/ locate... then you probly not have it
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, where can i get samba
<GNine> why do you need to find that file , g0dd3ss
<riotkittie> oh dear. my kid's going to be up in two hours.  i should go to bed :o
<amro> what does "tar -A"mean? Would someone give me a example?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: and dmesg doesn't show anything about partitions being found...?
<g0dd3ss> GNine,  i wanna change the color of the text in my gnome panel 8-] 
<riotkittie> MoNsTeR : it's in the repos
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, my first guess would be synaptic
<Innomen> night riotkittie
<riotkittie> sudo aptitude install samba
<Innomen> thank you :)
<MoNsTeR> riotkittie, leo_rockw , thanks
<riotkittie> nite Innomen. hope someone comes along who can help you solve it. GRUB can be evil. :P
<riotkittie> nite everyone
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, setting samba up is a different story lol
<zoiks> If i want to make a linux softraid, do i create to raid first and then make partitions within that raid or do I make the partitions and raid the partitions together?
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: [387826.973819]  UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<peter_> can someone explain to me why my cam would work in ekiga and not be detected by canorama or kopete?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: well it's highly unlikely you'd have a UDF partition on a flash drive :P
<amro> what does "tar -A"mean? Would someone give me a example?
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, is it hard if it is im gonna need help im prety new to linux
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m4edc25b3 please help me i got this error when i am tring to install prozilla a download manager
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: What am I looking for in there, can I pastebin the outout?
<GNine> try applications > settings > settings manager   g0dd3ss   you might not need a manual edit
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, there are many guides on the web. just google samba printer or smth like that
<MoNsTeR> ok
<skinnypuppy1334> heguru: right after doing the debian login in the new window it crashes and coredumps ... fiesty client gutsy server
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, i don't have a printer and I don't have win... lol
<darkchr0n0s> ksivaji, use wget.. it works
<peter_>  can someone explain to me why my cam would work in ekiga and not be detected by canorama or kopete?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: you're looking for a line like "new partition" something
<leo_rockw> !repeat | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<shiznit> can anyone help me get this audio stream working?
<darkchr0n0s> peter_ ur cam works.. mine doesn't at all :\
<ksivaji> darkchr0n0s but i doesnt provides resume support
<ksivaji> darkchr0n0s but it* doesnt provides resume support
<darkchr0n0s> ksivaji use wget -c <link>
<peter_> oh i 'm not familiar with here ....i just thought it went by unoticed ...my baaaayd :(
<ksivaji> darkchr0n0s ok
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, lol but my dad doesnt wanna switch other wise i wouldnt either
<heguru> skinnypuppy1334: can you try the other way around? it might be a gutsy issue as it uses lots of cutting edge stuff
<Daverocks> !info prozilla
<ubotu> Package prozilla does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<darkchr0n0s> peter_ nothing you type gets un-noticed
<peter_> it doesnt really work though
<darkchr0n0s> what is prozilla ?
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Not seeing anything like that
<Daverocks> darkchr0n0s: a download manager, like kget, or FDM on windows
<skinnypuppy1334> heguru: Good Idea, what versions have you run it with?
<GNine> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shiznit> downthemall is a all you need
<GNine> ha!
<g0dd3ss> gnine where
<GNine> me neither
<g0dd3ss> lol
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: and gparted doesn't show any partitions?
<heguru> skinnypuppy1334: gutsy,feisty client dapper,edgy,feisty server
<g0dd3ss> gahh i hate being a dumbass noob
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: as in, does it actually show unallocated space?
<darkchr0n0s> torrents is all we need :-}
<peter_> join the club
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, install ciberlinux, he won't notice the difference lol http://tecnicoslinux.com.ar/web/node/125 (just look at the screenshots)
<MoNsTeR> whatever nobody can help me with samba
<shiznit> does bittyrant work in ubuntu
<GNine> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<skinnypuppy1334> heguru: thats terrific to hear. Thank you for your help
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Gparted doesnt even show the drive at all, it detects a drive that isnt even connected
<Daverocks> shiznit: it's java, so it should
<heguru> peter_: in ekiga, what is your selected video manager v4l or v4l2?
<spiderfire> hi
<peter_> v4l2
<zoiks> If i want to make a linux softraid, do i create to raid first and then make partitions within that raid or do I make the partitions and raid the partitions together?
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, my dad uses media center like theres no tomorrow
<spiderfire> whats the unstable ubuntu called?
<skinnypuppy1334> gutsy
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, gutsy
<Daverocks> shiznit: there's a linux download link on the bittyrant website
<spiderfire> anyone here running gutsy?
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, i am
<leo_rockw> !gutsy | spiderfire
<ubotu> spiderfire: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<skinnypuppy1334> It's not too unstable been using almost 3 weeks no prob
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with avant dock
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: how is it?
<tat> zoiks: you make raid autodetect-partitions, and create raids of them
<skinnypuppy1334> It ROCKS
<Irreducibilis> Is there a scrap of good left in anyone?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: ... and... this flash drive works perfectly on windows?
<zoiks> tat: so create the partitions first
<spiderfire> how do i download gutsy?
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, i don't notice too much of a difference. but then again, i had everything working already.
<zoiks> tat: also do i use mdadm?
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: I have no idea, I don't have windows on my computer
<Daverocks> Irreducibilis: if you're lucky ;)
<heguru> peter_: and what camera do you have? v4l2 in kopete is unstable
<tat> zoiks: yes and yes, im sure you can find some decent how to's on the net
<daya> in which section should I specify the frequency parameter in xorg.conf file,
<punzada> anyone ever have the issue when transferring a folder that KFTPGrabber just skips a file for no peticular reason?
<punzada> ;/
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, you can either upgrade from feisty or download a live cd
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: is there meant to be data on this usb already, or is it new?
<SpiderPig> what does this mean : To install pysoulseek from the source tree run the following:
<SpiderPig> python setup.py install --prefix=<dir>
<zoiks> tat thanks
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: can i install from the livecd?
<peter_> when i type lsusb   i get Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0301 WebCam
<SpiderPig> what does the --prefix=dir part mean?
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, from a gutsy live cd
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with avant dock
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: do you know the link to the gutsy?
<shiznit> how do i see what version of java i have?
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<taurusivy> how can i download through ftp using proxy with wget or lftp
<SpiderPig> shiznit check synaptic
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: There was data on it, but I formatted it in Gparted
<taurusivy> seems to me it's not working
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, if i were you i would wait till release
<Daverocks> SpiderPig: it's like the install prefix, you don't have to give the option, by default it's usually /usr or /usr/local (can't remember what it is by default in ubuntu)
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: It just randomly stopped working
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, october 18th
<christopher_> in ubuntu i dont care much for gnome and i decided to install kde after I have it how do i uninstlall gnome?
<shiznit> spiderpig, i dont have jre5 or 6
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: hm, if it works in fdisk, can you make a new partition with fdisk?
<heguru> peter_: i don't use kopete, but just check if there is an option to switch to v4l2 somewhere in the preferences?
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: why should i wait?
<SpiderPig> Dave rocks so what should i type for this to install? sudo python setup.py
<SpiderPig> ?
<Daverocks> SpiderPig: make sure you're in the same folder as the setup.py file, then try "sudo python setup.py install"
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, it is still buggy. if you decide to install it don't do it in a production comp
<skinnypuppy1334> what is the terminal equivelent to c:\dir *.mp3 /s  ?
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Don't know how to do that
<SpiderPig> daverocks ok uno momento
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: ok
<taurusivy> i use: wget -r -nH --user=xx --password=xxxx --proxy ftp://59.64.183.185/dir/
<Daverocks> skinnypuppy1334: "ls -l *.mp3" ?
<SpiderPig> daverocks ok now it did alot of stuff
<taurusivy> and i config in .wgetrc : ftp_proxy=<ip>:<port>
<skinnypuppy1334> Daverocks: thank you
<taurusivy> is that not enough?
<christopher_> also what is the best dock in kde?
<SpiderPig> daverocks is it installed now?
<leo_rockw> anybody here has experience using uswsusp? (s2disk, s2ram, s2both)
<Daverocks> SpiderPig: did it report success?
<leo_rockw> christopher_, i have ksmoothdock
<christopher_> is what I have
<leo_rockw> christopher_, is the one that gave me less problems
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: "n" to add a new partition
<christopher_> ty
<roel-> what's wrong when 'do-release-upgrade' doesn't work?
<christopher_> how do i install it in kubuntu
<christopher_> got it on my gentoo box
<christopher_> sudo apt-get install ksmoothdock?
<SpiderPig> davrocks no it did not but it i did pyslsk and it started so i guess it works. thanks
<leo_rockw> christopher_, exactly
<christopher_> ty
<leo_rockw> christopher_, np
<TheSkorm> sudo apt-get install ya_mum
<christopher_> im liking the whole not leaving cli behind
<peter_> i'm not seeing an option to switch to v4l2 , it doesnt even see the cam in kopete
<leo_rockw> TheSkorm, i tried that... i had a dependency nightmare
<Daverocks> SpiderPig: good, it works, now just be careful not to break it, lol
<TheSkorm> leo_rockw: did you add family tree into sources.list
<leo_rockw> christopher_, i doubt linux will ever leave the cli behind. cli rocks
<leo_rockw> TheSkorm, oh snap! should try that again then. lol
<christopher_> there is one distro currently trying
<christopher_> pclos
<leo_rockw> christopher_, i'd actually switch to slackware if i didn't like my current installation. i like compiling (yeah, i'm crazy)
<christopher_> is why i have gentoo
<christopher_> i figured id give *buntu for a run
<leo_rockw> christopher_, i haven't tried gentoo yet.
<christopher_> gentoo is the next best thing to LFS
<christopher_> its all about your choice
<leo_rockw> christopher_, that's what i did. i decided to try kubuntu and i liked it. i'm probly switching to debian soon. and then maybe gentoo.
<lunz> how to add dual boot to my ubuntu?anyone can guide me step by step?
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: hang on, you LIKE compiling and HAVEN'T tried gentoo? does.. not.. make.. sense
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, i was a slackware user
<TheSkorm> linux mint, or you could just go straight to bsd (freebsd) where real men live
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: fair enough, but still.. :P
<christopher_> gentoo has less packages with portage just the ones everyone wants
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, gentoo wasn't around when i started using slackware
<shiznit> does linux have upnp?
<christopher_> debian has the most packages
<christopher_> my first distro was slack 5
<heguru> shiznit: client or server?
<neopsyche> what is a good ftp gui to run on ubuntu? gftp is ok but it doesnt have a copy / paste feature last time i checked
<heguru> shiznit: upnpd is the server
<leo_rockw> slackware 7.1 was my first distro ever. and i compiled my kernel on the same day i did that installation
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: can you give more explanation, I did that and it gives more options
<christopher_> back when linux was still hard to install was kinda nice
<shiznit> heguru, the one that forwards ports for you
<christopher_> i miss it
<shiznit> i think its called upnp
<spiderfire> is gusty alsmost a full 6 months already?
<Daverocks> Greyhound-: select primary partition
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: ^^
<spiderfire> i thought its released every 6 months
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Ok, then?
<heguru> shiznit: upnpd is the upnp daemon, you have to install it on the router/nat/firewall
<shiznit> its enabled on my router
<neopsyche> what is a good ftp gui to run on ubuntu? gftp is ok but it doesnt have a copy / paste feature last time i checked
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, feisty was released on april, gutsy on october
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, 6 months release schedule
<lunz> leo,how to add dual boot to my ubuntu?anyone can guide me step by step?
<heguru> shiznit: ok on the client side, upnp is application specific
<Daverocks> Greyhound-: now you probably want partition number 1
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: didnt know time flied so fast
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with avant dock
<christopher_> i didnt know kubuntu existed otherwise i woulda dloaded it in iso instead
<heguru> shiznit: azureus, limewire are two applications that have upnp built-in
<christopher_> lol
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Ok, did that.
<shiznit> heguru, and it will work automatically?
<leo_rockw> lunz, it did it automagically for me.
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me install AWN
<heguru> shiznit: just enable upnp on the router and on your clients and rest is all done for you automatically
<leo_rockw> christopher_, i didn't even bother trying ubuntu. i'm all about kde
<christopher_> me2
<neopsyche> ubuntu is not a gui
<shiznit> heguru, ok ty
<SpiderPig> any1 got soulseek installed?
<christopher_> jus didnt know it existed i suppose i was too lazy to look harder
<leo_rockw> neopsyche, no, but gnome is
<christopher_> :P
<neopsyche> yes.. but then perhaps you were referring to kubuntu?
<leo_rockw> neopsyche, well i said "i didn't even bother trying ubuntu, i'm all about kde" hence... i installed kubuntu
<skinnypuppy1334> Is Easyubuntu for fiesty or is it sort of phased out?
<neopsyche> ic
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: right, but the standard "ubuntu" dist is gnome on top of the ubuntu base, kubuntu runs on ubuntu as well
<peter_> would net meeting be a good plugin to add in kopete for video?
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, you say potato i say... lol
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, but i agree
<Daverocks> lol yeah
<neopsyche> Thanks for the clarification Daverocks.. isnt it wonderful how the open source world actually seems to care about understanding the terminology.. even though it might sound trivial to the average user of "other operating systems" I think its great :-)
<neopsyche> other operating systems > namely windows
<leo_rockw> omg so late! i had to do a translation! g2g lol
<cafuego> I'm sorry, but potato is debian, not ubuntu ;-)
<Daverocks> neopsyche: the average user of windows doesn't know what an operating system is :P
<leo_rockw> cafuego, then what is ubuntu? sweet potato? lol
<neopsyche> rotfl
<cafuego> Hmm... back when debian was potato there was no ubuntu, afaik.
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, the average user doesn't know that linux is NOT an OS
<Daverocks> i wasn't joking though, to most people, windows "is" the computer, and there is conception of other possible operating systems. they know about macs, but they conceive of macs as a different computer, since they do run on separate hardware
<spiderfire> is tribe referring to a game?
<christopher_> ok in kde how do i put the trash can on the desktop?
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: correct
<spiderfire> tribe3
<heguru> !tribe | spiderfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tribe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hypodyne> hi all
<leo_rockw> spiderfire, you mean the codename of the beta release?
<spiderfire> leo_rockw: k
<hypodyne> anyone know anything about attack trees
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, i like when RMS goes "gnu slash linux!"
<cafuego> are they like drop bears?
<christopher_> simple things slip past me when im insanely tired
<MoNsTeR> i like how nobody helps me
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: well, look, in my opinion, if you want to refer to the whole operating system, you should call it "perl/X/apache/.../.../../GNU/Linux"
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, haha, tru
<Daverocks> leo_rockw: it's not just GNU who have their tools on top of linux
<leo_rockw> Daverocks, never thought of that, but it is true
<christopher_> MoNsTeR you cant demand help
<cafuego> MoNsTeR: Most likely nobody has any idea what AWN is or what your problem with installing it is.
<leo_rockw> !patience | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Daverocks> MoNsTeR: if you "like how nobody helps me", then why are you complaining? (if you like it? ;))
<peter_> have patience like me :)
<Jazon> hihi
<christopher_> or for a much simpler rout google is a powerful tool
<stefg> !google
<StalkerOfRisa`> [Google Search] : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=&btng=google+search&meta=
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Jazon> anyone here have ubuntu on one of the new ati imac 24" ers ??
<MoNsTeR> get off my back
<MoNsTeR> all you
<Jazon> doktoreas: what are you doin here? :P
<doktoreas> anyone uses ubuntu on a mac mini?
<Jazon> lol
<doktoreas> ha Jazon :D
<Daverocks> !anyone | doktoreas
<ubotu> doktoreas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cafuego> doktoreas: I used to, a G4 ppc one.
<MoNsTeR> i asked for help 2 times within 50 times of people saying something
<Jazon> doktoreas: I can tell you all about an intel imac w/nvidia ;-)
<christopher_> why would you own an imac :P you overpaid for the hadware to install linux onto kinda defeats the purpose doesnt it? mean no offense j/w
<MoNsTeR> and i get asked to wait longer thats great isn't it?\
<doktoreas> Jazon: need to learn some ubuntu, and my mac mini will sacrifice :D
<cafuego> MoNsTeR: Just because they were talking didn't mean they could or wanted to help you. In the mean time I *still* don't know what AWN is or why you can't install it.
<Jazon> christopher_: one thing: 24" lcd screen
<christopher_> ahh
<christopher_> but dell offers 30 for the same price
<leo_rockw> MoNsTeR, i asked about s2ram and s2disk, can you help me? lol
<christopher_> and u jus hoot it to ur current hardware
<cafuego> but it's a dell
<Jazon> not with the rest of the amazing package... anyway,
<christopher_> i love the mac
<Jazon> cafuego: lol
<christopher_> but too much lockin
<dgjones> !patience | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Nalleman> hi. im going to make a backup of my home directory and then reinstall ubuntu. Will i have to change permissions for all files and folder in order do be able to copy them back to my home directory or delete them from my temporary driver?
<christopher_> its worse than ms but atleast they give you innovations
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Ok, now the new partition shows up in /dev
<MoNsTeR> DGJones qut trppin
<leo_rockw> i seriously have to go. glhf everyone
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: now you should be able to format it with whatever (e.g. gparted)
<Julz> can the live cd automatically use a windows driver for a wireless card?
<cafuego> MoNsTeR: So you're not going to explain what AWN is?
<MoNsTeR> leo_rockw, i have no clue what that is and i need to change the color of average peoples text in xchat so i can see you all
<lunz> leo,how to add dual boot to my ubuntu?anyone can guide me step by step?
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: for usb drives, fat16 or fat32 is usual
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Doesn't help, when I attempt to do anything to it from gparted, the program just closes
<stefg> MoNsTeR: have a read ? https://launchpad.net/awn
<MoNsTeR> AWN is avant window navigator
<GreyWolfe> it says it still needs to write a filesystem
<MoNsTeR> stefg, im doing that right now as a matter of fact
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: ouch... what about mkfs.vfat ?
<cafuego> MoNsTeR: And you can't install it because...?
<christopher_> Jazon what is your knowledge of linux?
<livenicely> hello
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: I have no idea how to use that, if you havent guessed yet, I am still pretty new to using Linux :P
<Jazon> christopher_: fair...  why?
<MoNsTeR> cafuego, i can im doing it right now
<livenicely> can i ask a question but questions
<christopher_> i can reccoment an excellent distro for the mac
<christopher_> gentoo
<christopher_> i have it on my mac mini
<peter_> anyone else wanna help me with my webcam problem?
<heguru> !ask | livenicely
<ubotu> livenicely: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* cafuego throws his arms in the air and runs off before they come back down
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: yeah sure :P check out "man mkfs.vfat", you should be able to use it to format the partition to fat16 or fat32... meanwhile i kind of gtg :P
<Jazon> i run feisty fawn on the imac 24" (nvidia) and everything works... (everything)
<heguru> peter_: you want to do video conf with which network?
<GreyWolfe> Daverocks: Ok, thanks for your help
<stefg> MoNsTeR: don't expect too much of AWN. it's pretty alpha, pretty broken and far from ready for daily usage, as it is hard to configure it (or was, when i last looked)
<heguru> peter_: msn? yahoo? others?
<peter_> msn using kopete
<warbler> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Woet> how do i accept people to have added me @ gaim ?
<christopher_> but if Ubuntu be your favor http://www.askdavetaylor.com/how_do_i_dual_boot_ubuntu_linux_mac_os_x.html
<n2diy> I have an application where I want a computer to have let known users access it at certain times of the day. Writing a script to shutdown is hard, but how to get it to turn itself on?
<penguincentral> Woet: how is ubuntu going?
<MoNsTeR> stefg, ight
<kristjan_> are qemu and virutalbox about same in speed?
<Julz> help? the live cd allows wireless one one computer, but not on a different one. same wireless card. any idea how i can fix it?
<peter_> my webcam isnt detected by kopete though but it is by ekiga
<christopher_> virtualbox is better
<Woet> awesome penguincentral
<christopher_> i find qemu to bug out
<Woet> i love it
<kristjan_> christopher_: what about performance?
<livenicely> i am using Ubuntu 7.04 Error No.1
<livenicely> root@DigitalMedia:/home/livenicely# sudo apt-get install -f
<livenicely> Reading package lists... Done
<livenicely> Building dependency tree
<livenicely> Reading state information... Done
<livenicely> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<livenicely> root@DigitalMedia:/home/livenicely# I have not virtual box package now. Error No.2
<christopher_> about the same
<livenicely> when i try to install atari800 .deb package The package might be courrpeted or you are not allowed to open the file . check the permission of the file.
<livenicely> but package and file is ok. Error No.3
<livenicely> when i open synaptic package manager it says E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<livenicely> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report. Error No. 4 when i am trying to download any thing through firefox it asks where to save or download but download is not going to start and not open download window.
<peter_> canorama doesnt see it either
<penguincentral> Woet: wonderful.  is everything working?
<Woet> almost
<punzada> I'm glad the filezilla developers fixed implicit ssl in the 3.0.1 version
<Woet> sshfs is quite a bitch to me
<penguincentral> heh
<christopher_> virtualbox ose is made from qemu but it is more stable and easier to use
<punzada> every other ftp client blows goats ;/
<Woet> and when i try to edit date & time, i get an empty window
<Woet> in stead of settings in it
<heguru> !pastebin | livenicely
<ubotu> livenicely: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<penguincentral> Woet: heh.
<penguincentral> i remember you a couple of days ago trying to decide to switch from xp to ubuntu
<Woet> yeah
<penguincentral> always good to help a switcher
<christopher_> penguincentral what apps are you married to
<christopher_> ?
<Woet> well, im still using XP as a desktop
<penguincentral> ok
<Woet> but ubuntu is my work laptop
<penguincentral> christopher_: what do you mean
<christopher_> virtualbox ose for all ur windows needs
<Woet> too much software doesnt quite work on ubuntu :p
<lunz> !dualboot
<penguincentral> Woet: Woo!!!
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<christopher_> ubuntu and kubuntu are faster than xp on every level
<penguincentral> christopher_: what are you talking about?
<n2diy> Sorry, wrong question. I have an application where I want a computer to let known users access it at certain times of the day. The client doesn't want the box to run 24/7. Writing a script to shutdown isn't hard, but how to get it to turn itself on? It is old hardware, no wake on commands available.
<viRghiN_18_jkt> allow
<christopher_> you can still have all the apps you use in linux
<Woet> How do i allow users to add me to msn @ gaim?
<Julz> anyone know much about wireless cards? im having trouble detecting mine
<SETKEH-NRNS> http://setkeh.bravehost.com/linux.htm for info on the teamspeak server i run for linux
<christopher_> without much hassle
<penguincentral> christopher_: I use firefox, pidgin quite a lot
<christopher_> are you a gamer?
<livenicely> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14368
<penguincentral> christopher_: not really, although I own a PS2
<christopher_> no i mean on the pc
<penguincentral> not really
<peter_> cod 4 check it out
<christopher_> other than ff and gaim what do you use?
<penguincentral> christopher_: I use Xchat-gnome, utorrent under wine, rhythmbox
<alok_> Julz:Check out your restricted driver manger
<penguincentral> openoffice occasionally
<penguincentral> mencoder, totem, vlc
<penguincentral> gizmo project
<penguincentral> miro
<penguincentral> Tvtime
<christopher_> nice list
<heguru> Julz: run lspci command and pastebin it
<Julz> alok: it worked with the same typoe of card on another comp just from the live cd, so shouldnt it work this time too?
<penguincentral> thanks christopher_
<christopher_> i jus wanna know i am trying to make a distro that suits what most people use
<penguincentral> notice that it is virtually all open source
<christopher_> right lol
<penguincentral> good luck christopher_
<stefg> n2diy: the only option i see is using a power plug with a timer in it. so don't switch the box off with the 'halt' command, just let it idle after the power down routine, and wait for the power timer to cut the power. when the power comes back, it should reboot
<christopher_> cept utorrent
<penguincentral> yeah
<christopher_> ktorrent is just as light
<penguincentral> but i use wine
<SETKEH-NRNS> http://setkeh.bravehost.com/linux.htm for info on the teamspeak server i run for linux
<Woet> How do i allow users to add me to msn @ gaim?
<christopher_> but utorrent is slightly better
<penguincentral> honestly, all of the linux torrent programs that i have tried have screwed me to the point that i gave up on them
<Julz> heguru: its on a different comp so i cant paste but tell me what i should get and i can tell u
<penguincentral> i tried utorrent on wine and it worked perfectly without a hitch
<peter_> try ktorrent
<penguincentral> peter_: i think i tried it and it sucked
<MoNsTeR> anybody know why this happens , i press alt + f2 and i type avant-window-navigator and nothing pops up
<peter_> really .....i'm liking it
<heguru> Julz: just the type of network card, something like: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<penguincentral> i tried azureus, qbittorrent, official bittorrent, and a few others... and they all sucked
<n2diy> stefg: Thanks, now I'm wondering about the shutdown command? I'f I issue shutdown -r 360 would it prevent log ins, and then restart in 3 hours? I know, read man shutdown.
<penguincentral> !hi | elkubuntu
<ubotu> elkubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SpiderPig> is it possible to install soulseek with 'sudo apt-get install ?
<frostburn> penguincentral, use azureus with the latest sun jre and jar from sourceforge, it's 10x better than ubuntu's
<t3318_> what is soulseek?
<penguincentral> SpiderPig: you can try though
<Hirvinen> SpiderPig: At least according to WikiPedia, Soulseek is Windows only.
<heguru> SpiderPig: souldseek is not in the official repositories
<christopher_> yea a nice clean desktop with firefox kopete gimp amarok xchat and synaptic on the desktop with a nice ksmoothdock on the bottom and only the system tray wich is hidden on the right is a snazzy desktop I would use as the default desktop with some georgous beryl effects
<stefg> n2diy: never tried that, but it's quite uneconomic to let the box run without being accessible
<Julz> heguru: surecom 54m wlan pci adapter EP-9321-g
<Hirvinen> SpiderPig: Might work with wine though.
<penguincentral> frostburn: i am actually very happy with utorrent, it is probably the best app to use in wine
<christopher_> right
<n2diy> stefg: true...
<spiderfire> hows ktorrent?
<Nalleman> hi. im going to make a backup of my home directory and then reinstall ubuntu. Will i have to change permissions for all files and folder in order do be able to copy them back to my home directory or delete them from my temporary driver?
<peter_i> ktorrent works fine for me
<peter_i> user friendly and its fast ...for me :)
<spiderfire> Nalleman: i just copied them to another drive..but you can preserve permissions with bzip i think
<frostburn> Nalleman, when you copy it, use $cp --preserve
<n2diy> stefg: I like your approach now, I'll script it to shutdown, and when someone wants to turn it on, they'll have to do it.
<heguru> Julz: wait let me check
<MoNsTeR> anybody know why this happens , i press alt + f2 and i type avant-window-navigator and nothing pops up
<Julz> kk
<frostburn> Nalleman, check the man file though
<clouder> tranmission and deluge are 2 great clients.  transmission is completely no frills light weight and deluge is a little closer to utorrent than anything else.  All in all though there is no native utorrent alt. ;/
<Woet> How do i allow users to add me to msn @ gaim?
<cjae_> ok how do I make ff use thunderbird to send a web link from file -> send link
<MoNsTeR> Woet, a thing will pop up asking if you want to allow them to see yuour status and stuff
<peter_i> you mean add your ms account in gaim?
<Woet> i dont get the pop up :o
<penguincentral> Woet: well, that's a problem
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :) quick question. i'm trying to edit a standard ascii text in openoffice to make it look nicer and in the original, every line ends with a newline character. is there a simple way to get rid of these, so the paragraphs are formatted correctly?
<Irreducibilis> I wonder what the Ubuntu Z series will be named.... maybe Ubuntu Zenithic Zebra?
<arinomi> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Irreducibilis> What will happen when you finally reach Z?
<cjae_> Irreducibilis, think it will make it that far and if so what comes after the alphabet?
<heguru> Julz: ok it seems like your card uses atheros chipset
<Irreducibilis> Perhaps ze greek
<Daverocks> GreyWolfe: i'm back, is everything going alright?
<Irreducibilis> Ubuntu Alpha-ness
<Woet> sshfs says "the attempt to login has failed", while i am 100% sure that the login details are ok
<Woet> i have the host, username and password
<Woet> how would i mount it?
<Julz> heguru: so what do i do? sorry im a total newbie here
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i can compose my screen
<neildarlow> does anyone have any experience of the quality of .debs on getdeb.net? i was thinking of getting latest versions of kino and devede from there
<heguru> Julz: well atheros is not a very good wireless card for linux, but people have it working
<MoNsTeR> or will XGL and BERYL take care of that
<heguru> Julz: i am just trying to find out if your card needs ndiswrapper or atheros native driver
<Irreducibilis> I wonder...
<Irreducibilis> Is there significant additions to the new slight version increses such as from 7.04 to 7.10?
<Irreducibilis> Or would it be better to wait for something like 7.04 to 7.50?
<Daverocks> heguru: actually atheros is very well supported on linux (madwifi etc)
<Irreducibilis> !significant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about significant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Julz> heguru: thanks. it worked on live cd with the drivers installed for windows, so perhaps i can use that ndsrppr thing?
<carlinux> bonjour
<neildarlow> Irreducibilis: don't you mean 7.10, 8.04 or 8.10?
<carlinux> or hellp
<carlinux> hello
<stefg> Irreducibilis: the version numbers indicate the release date. 7.04 -> April 2007, 7.10 -> October 2007 . so you can't tell how 'different' releases are by their version numbers
<cjae_> ok how do I make ff use thunderbird to send a web link from file -> send link
<carlinux> can someone help me for something please
<heguru> Julz: how do you know it used the drivers installed for windows?
<neildarlow> cjae_: have you configured thunderbird as default in preferred applications?
<cjae_> neildarlow, yes
<Woet> sshfs says "the attempt to login has failed", while i am 100% sure that the login details are ok
<christopher_> i just thought of something cool why cant the desktops have tabs at the top of the screen much like surfing the internet has now?
<stefg> !ask | carlinux
<Woet> :(
<ubotu> carlinux: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Julz> i assumed. the windows machine had the drivers installed. but this other linux one doesnt and it wont work, the only difference is the presence of the drivers...
<christopher_> that would be very intuitive
<n2diy> Irreducibilis: 7.50 never exsisted, and if it did it is history, that would have been released in May of 2007, but it would have been 7.05. The first number indicates the year of release, and the second the month.
<cjae_> neildarlow, and uninstalled effieny
<Irreducibilis> Ahhh....
<heguru> Julz: did you go to restricted driver manager?
<cjae_> or however you spell it
<heguru> Julz: System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager
<Irreducibilis> I had no clue
<cjae_> i mean evolution neildarlow
<christopher_> have the menu only have a button and task list be hidden away and a button combo to show it
<it-linux> what's up carlinux?
<cjae_> cause thats what was opening with ff before when I did that
<arinomi>  Is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu Feisty to the testing version of Gutsy without having to reinstall and format?
<it-linux> Hi Ubotu!!
<n2diy> Irreducibilis: good! Your teachable! :)
<carlinux> !ask | I need help, cause i'm using feisty 7.04 64bits on a 2.6.20-16-lowlentcy kernel and I install nvidia's drivers by using envy and there's a problem with tty
<ubotu> I need help, cause i'm using feisty 7.04 64bits on a 2.6.20-16-lowlentcy kernel and I install nvidia's drivers by using envy and there's a problem with tty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to like turn off the "UAC" in ubuntu?
<Irreducibilis> Where it keeps asking for the admin password to change things?
<Julz> heguru: it says i dont need any restricted drivers
<Irreducibilis> Its comparable to vista's UAC, no offence
<stefg> !envy | carlinux
<ubotu> carlinux: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<neildarlow> cjae_: clicking a mailto: link in firefox starts thunderbird's compose window for me
<cjae_> neildarlow, how about send link under file
<n2diy> Irreducibilis: No, it is there to protect the computer, from you. :)
<carlinux> ok when i do ctrl+alt+f2 it tells me user not known to the undelying module
<stefg> arinomi: in theory yes, in practice you'll encounter difficulties, because not all transitional packages are built yet
<Irreducibilis> n2diy: XP will let me be more "dev-like" then... it lets me do whatever
<Irreducibilis> especially when one is knowledgeable enough to know what he is doing...
<neildarlow> cjae_: yes, that does it too
<carlinux> i cant log on tty
<n2diy> Irreducibilis: Ok, I don't know, I've been Windows Free since 95.
<cjae_> neildarlow, ok thanks
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login has failed"
<Guest15726> !nohup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nohup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> Julz: just one little problem before I can tell you what card to use. The surecom card you have comes with two different chipsets under the same model name!
<carlinux> could someone give me a hint pls
<locke> meh
<locke> wtf
<n2diy> Irreducibilis: Err, correction, the last version Of Windows I've used was 95, it survived until 2001.
<heguru> Julz: can you check by booting the liveCD what driver is being used?
<heguru> Julz: if you can boot into LiveCD, do that and then paste the output of command lsmod to pastebin
<ssn> hi
<Julz> heguru: sure. so i do it on a)the linux machine that wont recognise the card, or b) the windows machine with live cd that recognised it?
<heguru> Julz: on the machine that recognized the card (windows machine with livecd)
<Guest15726> does it possible to run "nohup" command without creating the nohup.out file ?
<ssn> how do i change permissions of files on an external drive?
<Julz> heguru: ok doing it now
<ssn> because now, the belong to me:root
<locke> meh?
<locke> what?
<ssn> i can delete them, but i am unable to change the ownership to me:me or give the group read permissions
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login has failed"
<stefg> Guest15726: read about i/o redirection http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<n2diy> Guest15726: nohup > null?
<locke> hmm this is way later
<ssn> can someone plz help me?
<pabloz> hello all
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: what format have you got on the external drive?
<carlinux> !ask | when i run ps -A | grep tty , only tty7 is running, how do i can i get tty1-6 running ?
<ubotu> when i run ps -A | grep tty , only tty7 is running, how do i can i get tty1-6 running ?: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ssn> fat32
<damianl> i have drives that arent mounted in /media how do i add them to "computer"
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: fat32 doesn't support permissions and ownership
<locke> lame
<locke> geeky quesition
<ssn> howlingmadhowie: so why cant mpd access the mp3 files on the drive?
<locke> i wouldnt even ask tat of anyting bu computer
<bpssoft> Does Ubuntu work on ASUS R2H Tablet?
<pabloz> Is somebody from poland ?
<darkchr0n0s> damianl : use Applications --> System Tools --> NTFS configuration tools
<Guest15726> n2diy: i want to use the nohup command without making output file does it possible ?
<locke> GAH
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: this means the files are owned by whoever mounted it (probably root). however, as the default user, you should be able to do whatever you want with them.
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login has failed"
<locke> i lost connection to freenode
<locke> er
<locke> undernet i mea
<n2diy> Guest15726: nohup > null?  Null is a nonexsistent file.
<Bieleke> hi guys
<bpssoft> hi
<damianl> darkchr0n0s um what package i dont have it and btw isnt that something to do with ntfs filesystem?
<Bieleke> my ubuntu gutsy server beta does not recognizes my network card
<ssn> howlingmadhowie: thats right, but mpd cares about who owns the files
<Bieleke> lspci lists it as ADMTek NC 100
<it-linux> carlinux | could you tell me exactly what are you going to do?
<stefg> !gutsy | Bieleke
<ubotu> Bieleke: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ssn> when i try to update the mpd database, the files arent imported because of the permissions
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: well that's rather silly of mpd. it's a pretty standard use case.
<stefg> Bieleke: prolly it just went from eth0 to eth1
<Bieleke> i contifured interfaces, but networking restart can't find the device
<Guest15726> n2diy: yes
<zanner> hello
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: you can try unmounting the drive and then reading about the mount command and how you can force ownership
<darkchr0n0s> damianl , you want to mount ntfs drives ... rite ?
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login has failed"
<cjae_> ok how do I make ff use thunderbird to send a web link from file -> send link
<n2diy> Guest15726: nohup > so send the data to null, which doesn't exsist, and it goes away.
<cjae_> it is not working on my xubuntu system so I don't know if anyone can help me in here?
<Julz> heguru: i have it, whats the addy for the pastebin?
<Guest15726> n2diy: so what command should i type ? "nohup ______" ?
<heguru> Julz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<carlinux> on ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 it shows me user not known to the underlying module
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login failed"
<Bieleke> stefg there is no eth0 nor eth1 in devices
<stefg> Bieleke: #ubuntu+1 m no gutsy support here
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: in particular the mount option "user" should interest you here
<locke> wtf
<locke> cmon
<n2diy> Guest15726: I don't know, that would be a scripting, or bash question, sorry I don't know your answer.
<carlinux> when i run recovery it works
<damianl> darkchr0n0s lol no, i have drives mounted but because there not mounted in /media they arent recognised by gnome and dont show up in "computer"
<Woet> When i browse to /mtn/remote with terminal, it shows up fine. When i go there with ubuntu, it gives error "The attempt to login failed"
<sai> ;
<Woet> I mounted it with sshfs
<howlingmadhowie> ssn: mount options for fat allow also uid=<uid number> and gid=<gid number>. these could solve the problem :)
<darkchr0n0s> damianl you need to add them to fstab
<stefg> Woet: you have to rephrase your question to make it comprehnedable. repeating doesn't help
<n2diy> Woet: Try /mtn/media? Tho I think it should be mnt/media?
<Woet> Well i changed it to /home/mounted now
<Woet> Going to it with cd (terminal) works fine
<darkchr0n0s> damianl : you need to add the hard drives to /etc/fstab, next reboot they wil show up
<it-linux> OK carlinux, I think I know, you want to run without xserver right?
<Woet> Using ubuntu to reach it gives errror "the attempt to log in failed"
<carlinux> no
<carlinux> i want to run with X
<carlinux> but i want my tty back
<Innomen> hi guys, i'm back
<it-linux> carlinux | so? What did you do?
<Julz> heguru: the url is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39353
<damianl> they are fstab is automounting them. its to do with that gnome service that autodetects and mounts drives, cant remember the name
<Innomen> now when it boots it hangs at "bootguard" ubuntu 7.04
<carlinux> i installed a new kernel 2.6.20-16-lowlatency and the new nvidia driver then i lost my tty
<damianl> anyone know the name of it
<n2diy> damianl: init.d?
<it-linux> carlinux | when I press ctrl+alt+f1 to f6, there's a terminal command
<Woet> When i go to /home/mounted with 'cd home/mounted' and then with 'ls' it shows all files. When i go to /home/mounted with ubuntu it gives error "The attempt to log in failed". I mounted it with sshfs
<carlinux> it is supposed to be
<n2diy> it-linux: good!
<damianl> no, its a 3 letter name i think
<heguru> Julz: this is from the LiveCD where the card is working?
<carlinux> but i cant login
<Julz> heguru" yep
<carlinux> it tells me user not known to the underlying module
<overclucker> carlinux, did you compile the kernel yourself?
<carlinux> no
<Innomen> rephrase of problem: I'm installed ubuntu 7.04, it installed fine, but when it tries to boot off the drive instead of the cd it hangs and says "bootguard" with a blinking cursor
<pabloz> woet: try  chmod a+rwx /home/mounted
<carlinux> but nvidia recompiled it
<carlinux> to make it compatible
<heguru> Julz: ok rt2500
<heguru> Julz: thats your module :)
<overclucker> carlinux, well whover did didn't add it to config
<ferronica> Best CD label printing application available for ubuntu 7.04 GNOME?
<heguru> Julz: on the linux where you want the card to work
<Woet> Pabloz: still the same error
<heguru> Julz: just type: sudo modprobe -v rt2500
<carlinux> what ? sorry i'm french
<Innomen> a google of bootguard hang ubuntu only gave one result
<stefg> Innomen: could it be that your bios prevented a proper grub-install? some bios's have 'antivirus' feature which lock the mbr, so it can't be written to it
<pabloz> chown root.root /home/mounted
<geoaxis> any one running eclipse here
<overclucker> carlinux, i wasn't aware that nvidia did that
<pabloz> woet:  chown root.root /home/mounted
<Theory_> Downloaded Realplayer for linux. Its a .bin file what do you do with a .bin file to get it installed?
<it-linux> carlinux | When you restart, do you have a choice on the previous kernel ?
<Innomen> hmmm, i'm not sure, i'm running a del gx260, i'll boot into the bios and see if something looks like that
<darkchr0n0s> Theory_ ./filename
<darkchr0n0s> Theory_ ./filename.bin
<damianl> who here uses "fruityloops"
<Woet> pabloz: still the same
<Innomen> my roomates uses fruityloops
<pabloz> theory chmod a+rwx *.bin
<Irreducibilis> fruityloops?!
<Innomen> its a music app
<Innomen> like mtv music generator
<Irreducibilis> How odd...
<carlinux> i uninstall every kernels and uninstall nvidia drivers and i reinstall 2.6.20-16-generic kernel and it's the same problem
<Theory_> darkchr0n0s, I get "permission denied" even while running as root.
<Innomen> its crazy
<damianl> it runs %90-%100 in wine now  im so impressed
<carlinux> yes i can see other kernels
<Woet> im on user "wouter" in ubuntu pabloz, does that make a difference?
<darkchr0n0s> Theory_ use this command chmod +x filename.bin
<carlinux> i can boot on them but i cant load Xserver
<insomninja> I want to take a full backup of my hdd, including my windows rescue partition is dd if=/dev/myhdd of=/media/external/myhdd.iso a good idea?
<pabloz> woet
<Theory_> Okay thanks its working now.
<Innomen> something in here says "PXE BIS default policy" accept/deny
<pabloz> wiet : yes
<carlinux> cause of incompatibility of nvidia drivers
<damianl> thats an impressive piece of software
<Innomen> any idea what that means in human speak?
<Woet> what should i do in stead then pabloz ?
<pabloz> woet: You have to change the permisions for user wouter
<Julz> heguru: ok, i did that, it asked for password, i pressed enter and nothing happened, so i tpyed it again and it put out a line but notjing new has happened.
<Woet> How?
<ferronica> Best CD label printing application available for ubuntu 7.04 GNOME?
<damianl> ferronica nerolinux?
<pabloz> edit /etc/passwd
<Irreducibilis> lightscribe....
<pabloz> change group
<heguru> Julz: yes its ok, the network module should be loaded now, can you type: dmesg | tail
<it-linux> carlinux | I've have the same problems once, you can login in the failsafe mode, then after command line type startx
<heguru> Julz: and check the lines for error?
<Woet> pabloz: i know ubuntu for 1 hour now, please be more clear.
<ferronica> damianl: i think not free :(
<darkchr0n0s> lol
<Innomen> ok, i'm satified that its not a bios mbr protection
<Innomen> what else could it be?
<pabloz> woet: and my englidh is too bad
<damianl> you could pirate it...and not feel bad
<damianl> linux software should br free anyway
<Theory_> darkchr0n0s, Is there a live video recorder available for linux?
<damianl> be
<ferronica> damianl: from where i can get it ?
<pabloz> whoet: try...
<darkchr0n0s> Theory_ , sorry no idea..
<n2diy> damianl: it is free.
<Julz> heguru: no errors
<Theory_> ok
<Innomen> what is an appropriate interval for repeating a request?
<carlinux> but is there any other way to fix it ?
<heguru> Julz: ok so your network should be working now
<Woet> pabloz: i still dont get it
<it-linux> carlinux | sorry with recovery mode
<heguru> Julz: in ubuntu, on the traybar you should see a network icon
<Woet> When i go to /home/mounted with 'cd home/mounted' and then with 'ls' it shows all files. When i go to /home/mounted with ubuntu it gives error "The attempt to log in failed". I mounted it with sshfs
<damianl> n2diy nerolinux isnt free anymore
<pabloz> whoet: chown wouter.wouter /home/mounted
<Julz> heguru: yep i see it
<carlinux> i'll try it
<heguru> Julz: if you click at it you will see the detected networks
<Innomen> they make paid apps for linux?
<carlinux> thanks everyone
<Innomen> heh i didnt know that
<damianl> lol
<n2diy> damianl: ah, I didn't know that. Who cares? I use ubuntu?
<Theory_> anyone know of a video recorder for linux?
<Amaranth> damianl: That kind of discussion is not allowed here
<it-linux> carlinux | good luck
<Woet> pabloz: still the same error
<damianl>  freedom of speech
<Innomen> i agree
<pabloz> woet: wait
<pabloz> I try somethinkelse
<pepigno> mi leggete
<Innomen> what part of "damianl: n2diy nerolinux isnt free anymore" isnt appropriate?
<darkchr0n0s> damianl : freedom of speech has it's limitations
<pepigno> midate una mano
<Innomen> i assume its a statement of fact
<Julz> heguru: you're gonna hate this, but it only had the default modem connection there...
<Innomen> i misunderstood
<n2diy> Innomen: ??? Who said it was inappropriate?
<Innomen> i see
<Innomen> he's being scolded for pointing out the white elephant
<xeer> anyone know of a way to bind a hotkey to a joystick button?
<damianl> its because i said "you could pirate it...and not feel bad"
<Innomen> you see damianl you
<Julz> heguru: it says "no network devices have been found" and "manual configuation"
<n2diy> I'm being scolded????
<Innomen> re not allowed ot talk about the elephant
<Innomen> not you
<Innomen> n2diy
<Irreducibilis> Does anyone feel bad about pirating?
<darkchr0n0s> you need to realize that there is no white elephant ;)
<Innomen> i was spekaing to damianl
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<darkchr0n0s> Irreducibilis they do,.. when they are caught :P
<pabloz> woe:
<pabloz> edit /etc/passwd
<heguru> Julz: ok, lets try to debug this
<heguru> Julz: type iwconfig
<damianl> linux software should be free thats all i said
<heguru> Julz: and see if you get any interface
<Innomen> ikonia: my quiestion is perfectly on topic and its being ignored *shrugs*
<Amaranth> damianl: Don't tell people to steal stuff
<n2diy> damianl: it is free!?
<ikonia> Innomen: whats up
<Innomen> until i get help i'll talk about the weather :)
<heguru> Julz: if not then do this: sudo modprobe -r rt2500
<heguru> Julz: then: sudo modprobe rt2500
<pabloz> woet: and change line where is user root
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, now that i have linux, i look back at my windows days in general and feel bad
<heguru> Julz: then run dmesg | tail
<xeer> anyone know of a way to bind a hotkey to a joystick button?
<damianl> anyway
<Innomen> ubuntu hangs and says "bootguard"
<heguru> Julz: and check the output
<ikonia> Innomen what version of ubuntu ?
<Innomen> i have no idea what to do
<pabloz> 3 th field
<Innomen> 7.04
<damianl> Amaranth: lol
<Irreducibilis> overclucker: I still like windows... XP that is. Vista can go in the trash.
<pabloz> change to 0
<Amaranth> damianl: It's not funny
<pabloz> 4th field change to 0
<ikonia> Innomen is this on mac hardware by any chance
<pabloz> too
<Woet> 'wouter:x:1000:1000:Wouter van Eekelen' should become 'wouter:x:0:1000:Wouter van Eekelen'
<Woet> pabloz ?
<darkchr0n0s> 4 years they spent to make vista.. the crappy OS
<Innomen> no
<Woet> or 0:0 ?
<ikonia> !offtopic >darkchr0n0s
<Innomen> dell gx260
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia  alrught alright :P
<pabloz> ok
<pabloz> You traied it ?
<overclucker> Irreducibilis, yes, it requires either a money or piracy to make it a fully functioning system though
<ikonia> Innomen ok, the reason I wasked is because bootguard appears to show up as boot protection in the new macs (never heard of it before)
<carlinux> it-linux: it doesnt work
<Innomen> lovelyt
<pabloz> and you have to pre login
<Innomen> it apear the ubuntu installer still needs a great deal of work
<ikonia> Innomen just reading about it
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia : any "on demand" video streaming servers for a linux box ?
<Woet> I cant change it pabloz: 'You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file'
<Julz> heguru: no errors
<Innomen> perhaps i should wait yet another version
<overclucker> imissdos
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s there are a few broadcast software packages in the repo, can't remember the names
<pabloz> This changes you have to do as a root
<heguru> Julz: what did you get when you type: dmesg | tail
<pabloz> You must login as a root
<Chousuke> Woet: Why do you want to make yourself root
<Chousuke> and no you don't need to login as root
<damianl> Amaranth i laughed
<Woet> When i go to /home/mounted with 'cd home/mounted' and then with 'ls' it shows all files. When i go to /home/mounted with ubuntu it gives error "The attempt to log in failed". I mounted it with sshfs
<Woet> thats why.
<heguru> Julz: i know you don't have internet on that machine, but if you can get some lines :)
<carlinux> it-linux: any other idea ?
<Chousuke> Woet: eh?
<Woet> And i would like to solve it
<Chousuke> Woet: well making yourself root is definitely not the way to do it
<ikonia> Innomen it looks like boot guard is a setting in the bios, although I'm no certain as I've never heard of it before
<Woet> I have no idea what im doing anyways, pabloz told me to change the 1000 to 0
<pabloz> chosuke: I hear, too
<overclucker> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> Innomen: it maybe under the heading of "virus" protection in the bios
<Chousuke> Woet: that makes your user the superuser
<Irreducibilis> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<ikonia> Chousuke: that is very unwise to do that
<overclucker> thanks ubotu i forgot the name of the channel
<overclucker> hehe
<Innomen> no, the bios is very simple on the dell, there isw no mention of virus anywhere under the security tab or anywhere else
<Woet> i just want to browse my mounted folder
<Chousuke> ikonia: that's what I've been saying :P
<ikonia> Innomen just quoting what I'm reading
<ikonia> Chousuke who told him to change his uid ?
<Innomen> i know
<Innomen> i appreciate it, i'm just responding
<damianl> sudo format c:\
<it-linux> carlinux | Ok, are you still in recovery mode?
<Chousuke> ikonia: pabloz apparently
<carlinux> no
<carlinux> i tried it
<ikonia> !offtopic >damianl
<Chousuke> Woet: anyway, you need to fix the mount problem some other way
<pabloz> ikonia:   :-/
<it-linux> carlinux | please use it again
<Chousuke> Woet: please tell in detail what you're trying to mount and where and how
<Julz> heguru: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39354/
<Innomen> so no one here has ever had a fresh installed hang with only "bootguard" as a given reason?
<carlinux> when i do ctrl+alt+f2 it goes to tty
<ikonia> Innomen at what point do you see bootguard, first thing on the screen or do you get the grub menu
<carlinux> but i cant do anything cause there is a message " user not known to the underlying module "
<Innomen> prior to grub menu
<n2diy> carlinux: good, that is what it should do.
<it-linux> carlinux | don't type startx but type this : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> Innomen ok, so it looks like something has not allowed you to modify the boot sector
<Innomen> i was getting a menu before but it couldent find the paritions so i reinstalled
<carlinux> nothing will happen ?
<Woet> I mounted a ssh server (my webserver) to ubuntu, i mounted it to /home/dutchpancakes. When i go there via terminal with 'cd /home/dutchpancakes' and then 'ls' shows up fine. But when i go there via ubuntu (Places -> Computer -> FIlesystem -> Home -> Dutchpancakes) it gives error "The attempt to login in failed".
<ikonia> Innomen you can try booting from the live cd and re-installing grub with the instructions ubotu will send you in a minute
<Woet> I used sshfs
<ikonia> !grub > Innomen
<it-linux> carlinux | sorry /etc/X11
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> will try brb
<Chousuke> Woet: what command did you use to mount it with sshfs?
<ikonia> Woet because its trying to auth via ssh
<it-linux> carlinux | you find xorg.conf
<carlinux> yes
<ikonia> Woet nautilus can't do that
<Woet> how do i just browse my ssh server then?
<Chousuke> Woet: that sounds like you didn't specify your password anywhere, or set up public key authentication
<n2diy> Woet: log in from a terminal
<ikonia> Woet mounting it on /home is a bad idea unless you have proper centralised home dir sharing setup
<it-linux> carlinux | if there's another xorg.conf back-up or anything?
<carlinux> yes
<Woet> I did login via terminal (on the ssh server) n2diy
<ikonia> Woet things like nis and ldap are used for for this sort of thing
<it-linux> carlinux | could you write it?
<Woet> Chousuke: i did 'sshfs root@mydomain.nl:/home /home/dutchpancakes'
<carlinux> yes
<ikonia> Woet: sshfs is user based auth, not system based
<Woet> then i needed to enter my root's password, so i did
<carlinux> in wich section you think there could be an error ?
<ikonia> Woet: that, in my opinion is an unwise setup
<n2diy> Woet: So you can access the server via SSH, but not the files?
<Woet> when i go do 'cd /home/dutchpancakes' and then 'ls' it shows all files
<ikonia> Woet: I heard that
<Woet> I can access the files via terminal, but not via Places -> Computer.
<it-linux> carlinux | usually when nvidia driver wants to install, it make a back-up, just in case for error
<carlinux> yes
<ikonia> Woet: I've potentially explained that to you
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia , what about system under ssfs.. i mean if about 50 people sshfs to same PC, what is the negative impact on the PC and network ?
<Woet> n2diy is asking things too ikonia
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s wow - not sure how that would exxect it under sshfs,
<Chousuke> darkchr0n0s: well, it may be a strain on the server
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s effect it that should read
<Woet> I have a server, and i want all the files listed on my desktop like its on my harddisk.
<Woet> :)
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s the initial auth is the only real issue, but one your start "reading" from the file system it will start hitting the network quite hard
<it-linux> carlinux | could you write it here? example : xorg.conf  xorg-back-up.conf...please, I try to configure your xserver setting
<Chousuke> Woet: set up NFS on your server instead :P
<pabloz> woet: ntfs
<pabloz> woet: samba
<it-linux> carlinux | in /etc/X11 folder...
<Woet> and i cannot alter the server in any ways
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia , and what about idle sshfs connections ?.. do they take resources on server or netwrok ?
<Chousuke> why not? you have root in there.
<pabloz> woet : ntfs is simple and fasty
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s pretty much not
<Chousuke> pabloz: I'm sure you mean NFS
<it-linux> carlinux??
<carlinux> you want an output output of my xorg.conf ?
<darkchr0n0s> ikonia , hmm.. thanks
<Woet> oh, yes i can Chousuke
<Woet> I can access it via putty
<heguru> Julz: http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/category/wireless/
<ikonia> NFS/samba is not wise over the internet
<pabloz> sorry nfs
<heguru> Julz: just read the link
<Woet> but its a live server with 100 customers, so i cant do very dangerous stuff
<ikonia> do'nt recommend things unless you know the sitaution
<darkchr0n0s> Woet what exactly u want ?
<it-linux> carlinux | no, just type thye content of /etc/X11...
<Woet> I have a server, and i want all the files listed on my desktop like its on my harddisk.
<carlinux> ha ok
<russ_> hello, am wanting to download Blender, and as a new ubuntu user, i am unsure which version i should be downloading.  Any suggestions?  Even if there is a better program available for noobs?
<pabloz> ikonia samba/nfs as tunneling
<Chousuke> Woet: I see.
<ikonia> Woet then try changing the mount location from /home
<ikonia> pabloz thats a massive overhead,
<Woet> Where to mount it ikonia?
<carlinux> i have 27 xorg.conf backup
<darkchr0n0s> 27!!
<ikonia> Woet anywhere that won't cause problems for your local desktop
<it-linux> carlinux | 27??? there's a lot of it?
<Woet> oh wait
<enano> Hi! How can I change the "nb_NO ISO-8859-1" to be the default character-set instead of UTF-8 in Feisty? Thanks!
<Chousuke> Woet: it seems since you're loggin in as root to mount it via sshfs it may appear with as root's on the local machine too.
<Woet> I would like to become a root user.
<magnetron> russ_: use applications > add/remove and search for blender in the "all" category. check the box and hit ok, then it will be installed
<darkchr0n0s> !root | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<carlinux> yes i know !
<ikonia> Woet that is unwise
<Innomen> same deal
<Innomen> bootguard
<Innomen> but what you sent me was rather vague
<Woet> I can browse the mounted folder when im root, not when im user
<ikonia> Innomen all the information I'm finding suggest bootguard is a "bios" thing
<Woet> So i want to become root.
<overclucker> enano is the locale supported? do locale -a
<heguru> Woet: if you just want to browse files over ssh on gnome, you can use ssh:// vfs
<magnetron> enano: you get the option to choose it when you install feisty
<darkchr0n0s> Woet you can change permissions browse either wahy
<carlinux> it-linux: when i compare the xorg.conf to the xorg.bak* it is similar
<Past_Images> hey i backed up my home dir and reinstalled but when i delete my new .evolution folder and pull across my old one i don't have any emails - it's not working. is there a way to fix this to get my old emails back?
<enano> overclucker: I don't see it in that list no ...
<heguru> Woet: on gnome if you press Alt+F2 then type ssh://youserverusername@yourserver
<darkchr0n0s> becoming root is not the solution... its a problem
<Woet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39355/ see?
<it-linux> carlinux | type this : sudo mv xorg.conf backup(choose the last one ) xorg.conf
<Innomen> if the bios isnt letting me make mbr changes then how did i install windows?
<carlinux> it-linux: and i can read the oldest one (the one before nvidia-config scrapped it)
<Julz> heguru: that all makes sense but when i type ipconfig i get "no wireless extensions"
<russ_> magnetron, it is saying that There is no matching application available
<Woet> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39355/
<ikonia> Woet: with respect, there is no way you should be playing around like this on a server with 100 live customers
<heguru> Julz: are you sure both the machines are using the same type of network card?
<it-linux> carlinux | ok, you use it
<Chousuke> Woet: okay, that's simple
<Innomen> why am i the only humna on the planet top have encourntered this problem?
<Woet> well ikonia, if i cant access the server, 10 customers will go away because of the bugs i cant solve.
<ikonia> Woet: you need to change permissions on your local hard disk /home dir
<Innomen> do i get a cookie?
<heguru> Julz: because based on the output of dmesg you pasted, the driver does not seem to be loadin
<Innomen> :)
<pabloz> when I try work as a oteruser than root I have some troubles
<it-linux> carlinux | then you restart it
<Woet> how to solve Chousuke?
<enano> magnetron: yeah, but I forgot to install it back then :)
<Chousuke> pabloz: you're using Ubuntu wrong then
<carlinux> it-linux: ok but i tried it before
<Chousuke> Woet: since you mounted the thing with sshfs as root, only root can use the mounted data
<ikonia> Woet I suggest you look at http://www.ubuntu.com and invest in a support package from canonical as your asking for comercial help
<pabloz> I always work as root
<Chousuke> Woet: I don't think there's anything you can do about that
<Chousuke> pabloz: that's improper
<carlinux> it-linux: i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and i saw no change
<Chousuke> pabloz: there's no need
<Innomen> its dangerous
<magnetron> russ_: make sure you did search for blender in the "all" category, and that you have the universe repository enabled
<ikonia> Woet: if this is for paying customers, its clear you are not confident with what you are doing. You would benifit from a support package from canonical
<Woet> :-/ so your saying there is not 1 solution possible?
<Innomen> being root all the time
<pabloz> maybe
<magnetron> !universe | russ_
<ubotu> russ_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<jimmity> Ubuntu commercial support lawl?
<Julz> heguru: yep, same boxes, same everything, they are the same cards
<it-linux> carlinux | could you type xorg.conf backup before nvidia, here?
<Chousuke> Woet: you used sudo while mounting with sshfs, right?
<ikonia> jimmity yes, ubuntu comercial support
<Woet> yes Chousuke
<pabloz> but , this is comfortable
<Woet> Do i need to mount it while not being root?
<Chousuke> Woet: perhaps. try.
<ikonia> Woet your not listening
<it-linux> carlinux | not the content just the file?
<jimmity> It's not quite redhat is it :)
<Julz> heguru: dound i use ndiswrapper youthink?
<carlinux> how
<Chousuke> Woet: but don't mount them into /home/whatevr
<Woet> i will try Chousuke
<ikonia> Woet when you are logging in via ssh over sshfs your doing it as the root user
<Woet> Where then?
<heguru> Julz: well this card seems to be using rt2500 driver which is native
<Chousuke> Woet: use /mnt/dutchpancakes or something
<Woet> k
<heguru> Julz: no need for ndiswrapper
<ikonia> Woet I strongly advise you to visit canonical website and lookg for a support contract as you will break your paying customers machine very soon if you carry on like this
<heguru> Julz: ndiswrapper is for the cases where no linux driver is available for your card
<Innomen> woet: seriously, you can even write it off
<Chousuke> ikonia: I don't think he will. sshfs is pretty much the same as connecting to the machine with ssh
<carlinux> xorg.conf.20070925021839
<ikonia> Chousuke I know this
<geoaxis> guys need help, cant start eclipse on ubuntu fiesty
<russ_> magnetron, ubotu, thank you for your help, got it now...
<darkchr0n0s> sshfs works on ssh things itself..
<carlinux> # This file was generated by dexconf
<it-linux> carlinux | my example : the content of my /etc/X11 : app-defaults cursors default-display-manager fonts gdm rgb.txt x xinit xkb xorg.conf xserver xsession xsession.d ...
<carlinux> not by nvidia
<overclucker> enano you could try: localedef -i nb_NO -f ISO-8859-1 nb_NO
<Chousuke> though I wonder why he wants to mount everyone's home directory.
<Woet> Chousuke: fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /mnt/dutchpancakes
<Woet> I cant mount while not being root.
<ikonia> Chousuke I'm not interested, I'm suggesting dropping this line of support
<darkchr0n0s> he wants to see their private files ?
<cjae_> how do I make multiple audio signals work in ubuntu, like having two versions of vlc open with sound and why is this not enabled?
<Julz> heguru: so the linux driver should have been installed when i installed ubuntu? perhaps its just not recognising the card? ill put in the card that works and check
<carlinux> i have 35 files in my X11
<carlinux> are u searching for one in particular ?
<heguru> Julz: yes try that
<ikonia> Woet I think you are on dangerous ground, you are not confident with what you are doing and asking random people for help on a comercial platform. Visit canonical website and negotiate a support contract rather than asking in here
<Chousuke> Woet: that's a permissions issue on the directory.
<enano> overclucker: it's in locale -a now
<Chousuke> Woet: fix it
<Woet> I will mount it to /home/wouter/dutchpancakes
<ikt> slight issue where update manager crashed while upgrading to 7.10, is there anyway to repair the install without formatting?
<it-linux> carlinux | yes - type which have the word xorg.conf
<ikonia> ikt depends what has changed and how bootable it is
<Woet> THakns CHousuke
<Woet> it works!
<Woet> :D
<Woet> now i can finally get back to work, thanks.
<Chousuke> now make sure you don't mess it up :P
<ikonia> Woet: be aware that by changing the permissions, you have just changed the permissions on the file system on the server
<ikt> ikonia: still works, still boots up, it's just some applications won't run, and stuff like gaim is still there etc
<pabloz> I had to leave
<ikonia> ikt re-do the update
<pabloz> woet: how fixed your problem ?
<it-linux> carlinux | coz I try to find the right xorg.conf for your system.
<carlinux> xorg.conf_backup_200709301926 xorg.conf_backup_200709301341 xorg.conf_backup_200709301122  xorg.conf_backup_200709300844
<Innomen> Chousuke: good karma for you :)
<Woet> I mounted it to another directory pabloz, which i have access too.
<carlinux> it-linux: you are searching for the oldest one ?
<ikt> ikonia tried sudo "update-manager -c -d" but said i was up to date :s
<Woet> Chousuke: i have been working like this for over 6 months now, and the company has been working like this for 3 years
<Woet> Nothing went wrong.
<ikonia> ikt oh, thats unusual
<ikt> :(
<it-linux> carlinux | that's ok too, write it down!
<Chousuke> ikonia: he hasn't run chown or anything on the files, has he
<clem_> ppl, since there seems to be no-one in the #openoffice.org channel, let me ask this here: can I get OOo in French via apt-get? I'm in xubuntu 7.04
<carlinux> xorg.conf.20070925005604
<Chousuke> ikonia: so why would they change? unless sshfs is exceptionally stupid.
<ikonia> clem_ change your system local
<ikonia> Chousuke I thought he had changed the permissions
<it-linux> carlinux | is that all?
<Chousuke> ikonia: nah, he just mounted it in a directory where he had a right to mount them.
<carlinux> it-linux: wait a sec
<magnetron> clem_: yes, install the french language in system > administration > language settings
<Woet> is there btw any antivirus for linux, or isnt it needed?
<Woet> ubuntu *
<clem_> ikonia, my xubuntu is already in French, and I caught OOo via the "Add/Remove" app - is that what you meant?
<ikonia> clem_: check magnetron's comments.
<clem_> magnetron, thx will take a look
<clem_> brb
<enano> overclucker: do you also know how to set it as default?
<magnetron> !antivirus | Woet
<ubotu> Woet: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Woet> !linuxvirus | WOet
<Woet> oh pm
<carlinux> xorg.conf_backup_200709301926 xorg.conf_backup_200709301341 xorg.conf_backup_200709301122 xorg.conf_backup_200709300844 xorg.conf.backupxorg.conf.20070930185601 xorg.conf.20070930124858 xorg.conf.2007093012394 xorg.conf.20070930123825 xorg.conf.20070930122938 xorg.conf.20070930122721 xorg.conf.20070930111841xorg.conf.20070930081733 xorg.conf.20070930075604 xorg.conf.20070925011026 xorg.conf.20070925005604 xorg.conf
<ikt> any repair utility?
<Woet> im starting to love ubuntu more and more
<ikonia> !pastebin >carlinux
<carlinux> sorryu
<overclucker> enano, now you need to sudo gedit /etc/profile and put a # in front of the export LANG=en_US.utf-8, saving it for later then export LANG=nb_NO.ISO-8859-1
<Woet> How do i use google talk with GAIM?
<ikonia> google talk is a closed protocol
<carlinux> it-linux: i dont think xorg.conf is the problem
<Woet> It works with pidgin ikonia.
<ikonia> does it ?
<Woet> Yes
<enano> overclucker: hmm, /etc/profile doesn't contain LANG= etc. it's a totally different file
<carlinux> it-linux: cause as you can see i tried a lot of time by changing it
<ikonia> not sure how that works
<heguru> Woet: GoogleTalk Voice chat doesn't work with gaim, google talk works
<magnetron> ikonia, Woet: the text part of goolge talk is jabber compliant
<Woet> I just want the chat part
<ikonia> yes, but not the voice
<Woet> But i cant configure it in gaim
<enano> overclucker: maybe it's /etc/enviroment ?
<magnetron> Woet: it uses the jabber prot
<heguru> Woet: google talk is based on XMPP and is not proprietary
<carlinux> it-linux: and perhaps it could be a runlevel problem
<Woet> ahw ok
<Woet> server is gmail.com
<Woet> ?
<overclucker> enano, lemme check
<Woet> and resource?
<t3318_> anyone use webcam in Ubuntu?
<carlinux> by default it is supposed to be runlevel 3 but i'm running in runlevel 2
<cjae_> ok I have split an avi off a win box to fit it on two cdr and now have the two halves on a ubuntu box how can I mend them?
<magnetron> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24073 Woet
<it-linux> carlinux | now we focus on xorg.conf.20070925005604 and 20070925011026. Now you type : sudo mv xorg.conf.20070925005604 xorg.conf after that you fill your password.
<cjae_> can Avidemux do this?
<magnetron> t3318_: yes a lot of people use webcams in ubuntu
<magnetron> !enter | cjae_
<ubotu> cjae_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<carlinux> in tty1 i can see things like normal
<t3318_> magnetron: oh, so what IM Client you use?
<it-linux> carlinux | how is it now?
<carlinux> 2
<magnetron> t3318_: i don't use a webcam, but i use ekiga for voice chat. it supports video too
<Woet> thanks
<magnetron> t3318_: i think amsn has some video support too
<kst> how much empty disk space will i need for an upgrade to gutsy? i got only like 500-700mb left on my linux partition (got another /home partition with lots of free space tho), will i run into problems when updating?
<it-linux> carlinux | have you try startx command?
<carlinux> yes
<t3318_> magnetron: but ekia is commercial
<carlinux> it's logging in root session by default
<it-linux> carlinux | so tell me the result?
<magnetron> t3318_: ekiga is SIP compliant, and it's open source software
<cjae_> magnetron, wont I get in trouble for not using pastebin then
<lordofthepigs> hello, my company has just installed an 802.1x authentication on its wired network, and I need to configure xsupplicant to work with it
<lordofthepigs>  I have it running now, but I would like to know how I can make sure that the xsupplicant deamon starts up at the same time as my system
<lordofthepigs> and how to make it start before DHCP (since I can't get a valid IP address before having been authenticated)
<lordofthepigs> does anybody have an idea how to do that?
<magnetron> !enter | lordofthepigs
<ubotu> lordofthepigs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Innomen> when i run grub "setup (hd2,2)" all goes well except it return two non fatal errors, they are embed commands, is this more important than the app is letting on?
<lordofthepigs> magnetron: Yeah, I'm sure people love to read a question spanning 10 lines
<ikonia> Innomen can you paste the errors in the pastebin
<ikonia> lordofthepigs ?
<Innomen> no, but i'll type one out (diffreent machine)
<ikonia> cool
<it-linux> carlinux | where are you?
<carlinux> ?
<Woet> Who helped me switch to ubuntu again?
<slackern> lordofthepigs: maybe this page can help you http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<ikonia> Woet: does it matter ?
<magnetron> lordofthepigs: it's easier to read a question that spans 10 lines then one that spans 10 messages
<Woet> ikonia, im just wondering
<Woet> i thought it was something with pinguin, but i cant find him
<it-linux> carlinux | is it working? Or there's still a problem?
<Innomen> running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd2,2)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<carlinux> there is still the same problem
<ikonia> Innomen under it did, you see one that succeded
<Innomen> does that twicfe
<ikonia> ahhh thats not great then
<ikonia> you need one to succedd
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> the one at the bottom worked
<ikonia> ok, mega
<overclucker> enano, /etc/environment looks promising
<it-linux> carlinux | what is the error ?
<carlinux> when i press ctrl+alt+f2-6 i cant do anything cause it says " user not known to the underlying module"
<enano> overclucker: I changed it now, and I need to restartX for it to work?
<cjae_> anyone know how to use avidemux to join to avi's
<Julz> heguru: umm, i know why it wasnt working... its cos im a fool lol, the card wasnt in the motherboard properly! it had power but some connections musnt have beeen working... thanks so much for all your help, i really appreciate it
<Innomen> thetutorial page you sent me to wanted me to hit tab to autocomplete commands and such it did not behave at all like suggested, so i didnt it by hand heheh
<Innomen> did it*
<heguru> Julz: welcome :)
<ikonia> Innomen yeah, a few people have complained about auto complete, not sure why it doesn't work for everyone
<ikonia> its on my list of things to sort out/check out
<carlinux> it-linux: if the user is not known by the module "tty" i think it's because of /dev/tty* properties
<Innomen> i got a menu to happen before
<lordofthepigs> slackern: Thanks for that, but will that help making sure that xsupplicant has finished the authentication before dhclient starts configuring eth0?
<carlinux> the group of tty2 (by example) is root
<Julz> heguru: haha thanks, well im off now to get the hang of things, catchya :)
<carlinux> not tty as usual
<overclucker> enano, probably need to reboot, locale affects more than just x
<carlinux> carlinux@carlinux:~$ ps -A | grep tty
<carlinux>  6100 tty7     00:01:40 Xorg
<carlinux> carlinux@carlinux:~$
<Innomen> if i cant fix this i'm gunna give up on ubuntu till its mature enough to really compete with microsloth, i mean ti dosent even have a device manager yet :/
<Innomen> i'll use it on my laptop because it dosent HAVE to work
<it-linux> carlinux | on tty, we focus on it first, is startx can show up? like GUI with icon there?
<carlinux> there's supposed to be tty 1-6 running
<ikonia> Innomen it is mature, if you have a bios thing blocking it, thats the problem
<overclucker> enano, but have livecd ready, incase it doesn't take
<Innomen> no it isnt
<Innomen> for the 5th time
<ikonia> Innomen however if your not confident with ubuntu, don't use it
<carlinux> yes
<Innomen> i had a grub boot menu
<Innomen> like 2 hours ago
<ikonia> Innomen yes, I read that
<Innomen> i just haddent formatted the paritions right and it couldent find them
<carlinux> when i load the normal kernel, everything boot as normal
<slackern> lordofthepigs: Im not sure what options are available to it really, mostly paste the link to give you a little extra info along the way :), haven't done much to any service in years myself
<carlinux> i can log in
<heguru> Innomen: and how is existence of a device manager a sign of maturity of an OS again? besides that, there is a device manager in ubuntu
<Innomen> no there isnt
<it-linux> carlinux | still in X , can you look how manyworkspace there?
<ikonia> Innomen there is
<carlinux> yes
<Innomen> i should not have to edit txt files to disable a touch mouse
<carlinux> i can run anything
<magnetron> Innomen: ubuntu can be better than windows without being like windows
<Innomen> ok you link me to a screen shot of it in action
<ikonia> Innomen if you are not happy with ubuntu, don't use it
<carlinux> i can run an Xsession as usual while loading the normal kernel
<Innomen> ubuntu is not just another flavor of linux, its stated goal is to compete with the normal user market
<Innomen> "linux for humans"
<carlinux> gdm is running as normal
<ikonia> Innomen whichi t does very well
<magnetron> Innomen: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Innomen> without a gui device manager?
<ikonia> Innomen it does have one
<Innomen> magnetron: and water is wety, thanks for the update
<heguru> Innomen: System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<it-linux> carlinux | well it seem normal to me, but what are you going to do with another X desktop?
<magnetron> Innomen: the title is not the article... read it, it does a good comparison
<Innomen> another obvious thing "just because we dont agree does not mean i'm ignorant."
<it-linux> carlinux | what version of Ubuntu have you use?
<Innomen> i've read it before
<carlinux> it-linux:7.04
<ikonia>  no one said you where ignorant
<darkchr0n0s> linux cannot be for humans :P
<cjae_> Innomen, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<carlinux> it-linux:feisty fawn 7.04
<darkchr0n0s> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<carlinux> 64bits
<Innomen> asking for a device manager is not unfair
<Innomen> dont take it personally
<ikonia> Innomen no-one is
<carlinux> it-linux: i can run anything as normal
<magnetron> Innomen: a good quote: "As a simple example, consider driver upgrades: one typically upgrades a hardware driver on Windows by going to the manufacturer's website and downloading the new driver; whereas in Linux you upgrade the kernel."
<Innomen> BS
<carlinux> it-linux: exept the tty
<ikonia> Innomen BS ?
<carlinux> in x session
<Innomen> no one said anything too me when i asked for help but you
<ikonia> Innomen is that a problem /
<tarelerulz> I am really lost . I don't have any sound when I put my headset into the back of my computer . It is normal to have audio in the back of computer right.
<ikonia> Innomen you askeed for help, I responded ? is that a bad thing ?
<Innomen> i rag on ubuntu being an infant a little bit and now i'm in the middle of a 5 person conversation
<slackern> Innomen: I guess everyone actually wants to be able to do it the GUI way, it just hasn't come that far for all kinds of devices yet, in 7.10 there is a failsafe GUI for graphics atleast, and same for setting graphics cards and monitors and their options, so it's going in the right direction., it just takes a while to get there :)
<ikonia> Innomen people are contributing to the conversation, its a public room
<Innomen> slack: sweet
<Innomen> not at all surpsieing
<ikonia> no-one is "ragging" on you
<carlinux> it-linux: when u press alt+ctrl+f2, u switch in dos mode and it ask u to log in to use the console
<Innomen> and that hardware info list is juyst that an info list
<it-linux> carlinux | now I see the problem, I use 32 bits, but you have 64 bits, what type of proccessor you use?
<Innomen> i cant even disbale a device via that
<carlinux> it-linux: amd64
<Innomen> disable
<ikonia> Innomen: perhaps we should drop this debate as its off tpic and get back to support
<Innomen> sweet
<Innomen> back to bootgaurd
<carlinux> it-linux: i'm not sure u understand what i mean
<tarelerulz> I had friend who installed all the stuff. I read the manual and it talk about hook the sound up for front ,but there are no sound things in from other then dvd drive
<Innomen> that would be part of it
<magnetron> Innomen: the drivers are in the kernel in linux. you have to accept that windows and linux are different.
<Innomen> installation should be THE priority
<Innomen> its the first impression
<Innomen> if installation is crap it wont matter what the rest of the os is like to the vast majority of potential users
<carlinux> it-linux: when u are logged in gnome and u press alt+ctrl+f2, what's happenning?
<ikonia> Innomen shall we look at trying to fix this
<Innomen> and its not the bios, the dell gx260 does not have a virus protection mbr protection option
<magnetron> Innomen: please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for discussing this. this channel are for support questions, please
<Innomen> so, next idea please
<carlinux> it-linux u can log in a console
<ikonia> Innomen can you spell out your disk layout to me, how many disks, how many OS's, how many partitions
<carlinux> it-linux: be me i cant
<Innomen> sure
<Innomen> 3 physical drives, two 300 encrypted that we are not messing with
<carlinux> it-linux: do u know what i mean ??
<tarelerulz> The mother board has those plugs coming out the back.  don't have to do something to make a mouther board make sound come out the back do you
<ikonia> Innomen ok - do you have multiple Os's
<Innomen> 1 140 gb ata that has 3 partitions on it, 1 ubuntu, 1 win xp home, 1 swap.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> paerfect
<clem_> hello again
<Innomen> yes, winxp first, the i installed ubuntu into the free space
<magnetron> clem_: hello
<it-linux> carlinux | yes, when you press ctrl+alt+f1-6 : it's command line and you have to enter your user name and password, then you can login. And in the previous I ask you, what are you going to do?
<ikonia> Innomen which disk is the one with ubuntu
<Innomen> the 140
<ikonia> Innomen I assume the 3rd one
<clem_> hi magnetron
<Innomen> like i saqid the 300s are storage and backup
<ikonia> ok - but which one is the 140
<Innomen> i'm not sure what order they are in
<clem_> I've another (general) question
<ikonia> ok
<Innomen> the 300s are not primary
<it-linux> carlinux | please don't be upsad
<ikonia> Innomen: in the bios does it list them in order (thats normally a good guide )
<carlinux> it-linux: sorry
<Innomen> they show up as unformatted until decrytped so they arent in the waqy i dont think
<clem_> when given the choice, what's best to download when I want to install something: .tar.gz, .rpm or .yum?
<Innomen> no it dosent list them at all
<ikonia> Innomen: no no, thats fine, there will still be a "deivce"
<carlinux> it-lnux: the problem is when i press alt+ctrl+f1-6 i cant log in
<ikonia> clem_ none
<ikonia> clem_ use synaptic package manager
<clem_> right
<Innomen> side note: lvecd does not see the 300s
<Innomen> livecd*
<ikonia> Innomen ok - on the livecd which device is the 140 - sda/b/c
<it-linux> carlinux | have you try to enter your user name and password? The same like normal login?
<carlinux> it-lnux: while pressing alt+ctrl+f1-6, u are supposed to see the log in command line
<clem_> even for Firefox add-ons, like the flash player?
<Innomen> but it sees the ubuntu install and the winxp install
<ikonia> clem_ yup
<Innomen> hold on i'll tell ya
<ikonia> Innomen perfect
<clem_> ikonia, okidoki
<clem_> many thx :)
<carlinux> it-linux:the thing is, it doesnt ask me to log in
<carlinux> i see a message    user not known to the underlying module
<carlinux> but i'm supposed to see the log in request
<Innomen> ok how do i find that out?
<D4N`> private
<Innomen> i'm not sure if grub is looking at the right drive
<clem_> so now I'm curious: who uses those downloads (like in OOo's or even Firefox's site)?
<tarelerulz> I don't think any of you  should know ,but is audio out the back of the computer normal?I can see coming out the front and nice ,but not the normal. I would not thing you would need hook something up . Just install the mother board hook up hard drives dvd player and so and make sure the speaker outs are coming out the back and that is it
<Innomen> sdc3
<it-linux> carlinux | yes, mine have : Ubuntu 7.04 it-linux-desktop tty6
<Innomen> i got it
<carlinux> ok
<ikonia> Innomen ok - so third disk
<Innomen> now what
<it-linux> carlinux | it-linux-desktop login
<ikonia> Innomen that makes sense
<ikonia> Innomen what partition is ubuntu, the 3rd one ?
<carlinux> it-linux: the problem is i dont see that
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> third one
<Innomen> psychic lol
<carlinux> it-linux: it prints error
<Innomen> winxp, extended, ;inux and then limnux solaris
<Innomen> so says fdisk
<it-linux> carlinux | it's becaome error before or after install nvidia driver?
<Innomen> linux sdc3 being the ubuntu install
<carlinux> it-linux: after
<ikonia> Innomen ok , lets try something in grub, are you ready to type this ?
<Innomen> yup
<ikonia> Innomen: I'll put what you type in " " - so don't type them
<ikonia> Innomen "sudo grub"
<Innomen> oky
<carlinux> it-linux: i tried to unistall nvidia's driver but it didnt fixed it
<Woet> what app is OK to open .rar files?
<Innomen> k
<ikonia> Innomen: "root (hd2,2)"
<ikonia> Innomen "setup (hd0)"
<Innomen> i did that, and setup
<Innomen> hmmm
<ikonia> "quit"
<Innomen> nm
<Innomen> doing it
<it-linux> carlinux | I think you have to reinstall your Ubuntu 7.04, because we have try to reconfigure xorg.conf many times.
<Innomen> done
<Innomen> shall i test it?
<ikonia> Innomen: reboot and lets take a look
<Innomen> reboot and such?
<it-linux> carlinux | before you do, back-up your files Ok?
<carlinux> it-linux: i reinstalled a lot of package (base) and it did nothing
<carlinux> yes
<Innomen> while its doing that can you explain what you just did? here's my guess, the root trells grub where the ubuntu install is, and the setup tells it where to install its loader which is what actually generaqtes the selection menu, and you are thinking that whatever is booting first is not getting the menu, and ytou just tried ot fix that
<carlinux> it-linux: my ubuntu is running correctly exepted the tty
<Innomen> I'm trying to learn here lol
<ikonia> Innomen your almost spot on. "root" tells grub where to look for the "root grub" files to be able to read the disk, such as the menu.lst and the stage1_$X files, that will get the grub menu up - then the lines in the menu.lst tell grub how to boot ubuntu
<Arepie> hello.. how can i install a .sh file?
<ikonia> Innomen the "root" commands actually has nothing to do with the ubuntu install, just the grub boot files
<carlinux> it-linux: with the error "user not known to the underlying module" i'll try to fix the prblem
<ikonia> Innomen see the difference
<ikonia> Arepie what are you trying to install ?
<Innomen> gah same thing, "bootguard" *goes and gets the shot gun*
<Auckla> Ok explain this. I was just watching movie files on my machine, then I went to go watch some quicktime files. Now all my video no matter on what player is garbled?
<ikonia> Innomen ok, ok - no problem. Lets check this out
<Arepie> ikonia: crossover linux
<Auckla> :)
<Innomen> *pets his computer* I'm gunna ahve to put you down girl *sniffle*
<ikonia> Innomen not quite yet
<Innomen> :P :)
<ikonia> Innomen in the bios can you see what he boot disk is ?
<it-linux> carlinux | I have to go home now, but maybe you can send me an e-mail in : eddymulyono2007@bsiku.com, I hope we can keep in touch Ok? see you!!!
<carlinux> it-linux: when you do ls -al /dev/tty* what user and group do u have ?
<gorski> is there a program which checks cd/dvd-s for errors?
<Innomen> let me make damn sure
<Woet> when i formatted ubuntu when installing, any way to get back the data?
<ikonia> gorski search for dvd in synaptic-  there is one
<ikonia> Woet no
<Woet> Oops then.
<Innomen> foudn a list
<ikonia> Innomen ok
<carlinux> it-linux: owner is supposed to be root and the group tty
<Innomen> what are you asking?
<Innomen> the boot sequence is floopy cd HD
<ikonia> Innomen which one of your 3 disks is the harddisk listed first
<ikonia> ie: which one will the machine boot off first
<Innomen> primary sata the 140
<ikonia> Innomen ahhhh really
<it-linux> carlinux | Yap, and yours?
<Innomen> i put the os on it cus its the fastest
<skinnypuppy1334> Woet: next time use the partition manager to shrink your installed partition before you install and choose manual partitioning in setup and create you a new partition for linux in the freespace
<carlinux> it-linux: chgrp tty tty* when i reboot, the group change to to root
<ikonia> Innomen is that the one that is supposed to be the first device from booting from
<ikonia> Innomen as thats actually seen as the 3rd disk
<Woet> i thought there was no data on it to safe skinnypuppy1334
<Arepie> Hello.. how can i install a .sh file??
<Innomen> i know
<Woet> but now my boss tells me there was
<Woet> :x
<Innomen> its weird
<ikonia> Arepie ./$filename
<Arepie> cool
<ikonia> Innomen ok can we do another grub test ?
<Innomen> of course
<Innomen> it'll take a minute to boot back into the cd
<skinnypuppy1334> Nothing to save, just so you dont trash another in the future.
<carlinux> it-linux: how can i change tty* group and keep setting when i reboot ?
<ikonia> Innomen it sounds like your bios is arguing on the order of the disks with your OS
<ikonia> Innomen ready for commands ?
<Innomen> no, loading livecd
<ikonia> Innomen: shout when ready
<Auckla> Can anyone explain why I can no longer watch any video's? It was working fine two seconds ago, and now the screens are all garbled. Even if I use mplayer or movie player.
<Innomen> oky will do
<ikonia> Innomen: FYI: for your reading http://toorcon.techpathways.com/uploads/DetectingAndCollectingWholeDiskEncryptionMedia.pdf
<carlinux> it-linux:
<carlinux> ps -A | grep tty
<carlinux>  6100 tty7     00:01:40 Xorg
<ikonia> Innomen: bootguard looks like its the encyption on your disks
<RockClimber> any UK'er here bought a ubuntu dell? opinions on the value
<carlinux> only tty7 is running
<skinnypuppy1334> Auckla: is it just your quicktime files that are garbled?
<ikonia> RockClimber no difference in value,
<Innomen> neato
<Innomen> thank you
<ikonia> Innomen just for future reading
<Auckla> skinnypuppy1334, Well at first yeah, then I went to go do a quick test with my Robot Chickens, and they will not play either. However the thumbnails all look fine.
<it-linux> carlinux | theese all is always root owner, because linux have the security, can you get it?
<Innomen> hmmm
<presto101> can someone help me im trying to decide between ubuntu and fedora
<ikonia> Innomen I guess what is happening is ther is no boot sector on your primary boot disk so its trying to boot from teh boot sector on the encypted disk which is the "boot guard" message?
<carlinux> it-linux:yes it's normal that root is the owner
<magnetron> presto101: easy. choose ubuntu :)
<ikonia> Innomen at a guess
<ikonia> presto101 try both
<RockClimber> ikonia, sorry, I meant they only offer one model, so whether the ubuntu model is good value versus getting one of the others that isn't built for ubuntu
<ikonia> presto101 see which one you like
<Innomen> that seems as good an explanation as any
<Innomen> better then my thoery
<ikonia> RockClimber I think it's weak
<pabloz> presto101: I used fedora
<it-linux> carlinux | mine all have root access right. And there's no group in it.
<Innomen> the ghost of my cat harassing me
<pabloz> 2 years ago
<presto101> i have actually
<pabloz> I used many distors
<RockClimber> ikonia, I can't get on the site at the moment so I haven't seen the spec
<presto101> ive got pros and cons for both
<ikonia> RockClimber basic desktop
<pabloz> And I seen ubuntu, i loved it
<ikonia> RockClimber see if it meets your needs
<presto101> is selinux actually useful?
<ikonia> presto101 yes, in secure environments.
<ikonia> presto101 for the average user no
<skinnypuppy1334> Auckla: might try restarting X I had problems with quicktime files before. If you don't know how to restartX just logout and login again
<presto101> also how is virtualzation in ubuntu?
<ikonia> presto101 same as every other linux
<stefg> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<RockClimber> ikonia, probably not. I was hoping it would get round the fact that any high spec dell always has nv or ati gfx. maybe that isn't the case these days.
<it-linux> carlinux | I like to help you but I have to go home A.S.A.P , you have my e-mail, right? After all you can ask Ubotu for this session. Sorry and see you. Au revoir...
<carlinux> it-linux: what output do u have ls -al /dev/tty2
<ikonia> RockClimber nothing wrong with nvidia ;)
<carlinux> it-linux: ok thanks
<RockClimber> ikonia, I have no need for fancy graphics so I'm happy to have open drivers
<skinnypuppy1334> VmWare server is free from vmware site and works on dapper fiesty and gutsy!
<pabloz> presto101
<Auckla> skinnypuppy1334, Yeah thats what I'm going to do next. I was also having a problem with azaerus(spelling) closing immiadiately upon startup, and Q3 also closing right after I connect to a multiplayer server. Well shortly after I connect that is.
<ikonia> RockClimber some of the dells (laptops especially) coem with the intel cards
<ikonia> RockClimber 2 I bought recently came with intel
<gaara> any of u here experienced with opengl programming?
<karthik_> I need a help in configuring sound in ubuntu. I installed alsa,gstreamer and i m able to play songs. Problem arise when i try to jack in my headphones. The laptop speakers still play the sound even after plugging the headphone. I tried googling and got to know that its a well known issue. Tried some suggestions and updated alsa.Nothing really helped. Did anyone encounter anything like this and solved it? ??
<karthik_>                 Its a Intel HDA sound card .. I tried volume control and alsa mixer..the headphone jack sense is not available... I tried the front speakers option also.. it controls both laptop speakers as well as headphones...Laptop Model  - Sony vaio VGN-C22GH
<presto101> the reason i asked about virtualization is because ive heard about xen with fedora
<carlinux> !ask | can someone show me an output of ls -al /dev/tty2
<ubotu> can someone show me an output of ls -al /dev/tty2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> presto101 xen is available in ubuntu from 7.10
<pabloz> virtualbox under ubuntu presto
<presto101> sweet
<ikonia> presto101 I think it maybe in the server package for 7.04
<RockClimber> ikonia, well that's good news. I might wait for more ati news before buying my next system
<stefg> !intelhda | karthik_
<ubotu> karthik_: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zhanx> Auckla, try deleting the .azuerus file in your home foldoer
<ikonia> RockClimber strap in for a 2 year wait
<Auckla> zhanx, Thanks will try.
<presto101> i do like deb and synaptic better
<chalcedony> what is opera called to apt-get it?
<Innomen> is asking if i can ask about asking a question prohibited?
<ikonia> chalcedony search for it
<Innomen> :)
<carlinux> please, can someone show me an output of ls -al /dev/tty2
<zille> hallo?
<ikonia> carlinux why ?
<ikonia> carlinux its created via udev
<carlinux> i need to know the group of tty2
<chalcedony> you don't want me to go into my rant about web browsers at the moment, please
<ikonia> carlinux same as tty1
<carlinux> crw-rw---- 1 root root 4, 2 2007-10-02 05:13 /dev/tty2
<karthik_> uboto thank u..will try it
<presto101> forgive me if this comment sounds stupid but fedora looks better to me
<ikonia> chalcedony I didn't ask you to rant, I asked you to search for the package name
<zille> hallllllllooooooooooooooooooooooo???????????????????????????
<ikonia> presto101 then see how it goes
<zille> yfgdf
<chalcedony> are there other good we browsers ?
<zille> tuchgnh
<ikonia> zille best way to get ignored
<ikonia> zille well done
<Innomen> presto101: if they grab torches, run
<carlinux> supposed to be crw-rw---- 1 root tty 4, 2 2007-10-02 05:13 /dev/tty2
<zille> jo
<pabloz> fedora is more static
<ikonia> pabloz thats a nonsense statment
<chalcedony> seems like there was one .. funky monkey or something
<pabloz> ubuntu s more dynamic for me , presto
<Innomen> presto101: its also named aftrer a hat named after a girl, thats a plus
<vcool> hi, im having problem with pidgin. i cant receive any files ... but i can send files to my buddies ... any one can help me ?
<chalcedony> ikonia: where does one search ?
<pabloz> ikonia: way
<presto101> hadnt thought of that innomen but your right
<ikonia> chalcedony in the package manager, apt or synpatic
<Auckla> vcool, Sounds like a firewall issue.
<Innomen> :)
<ikonia> pabloz its off topic
<vcool> no
<carlinux> please, can someone show me an output of ls -al /dev/tty2
<vcool> i dont have any firewall
<ikonia> carlinux tty's are spaned with users
<chalcedony> i tried to look in aptitude but i have no clue how
<vcool> my laptop directly connect to the internet
<Innomen> man this takes forever to boot
<ikonia> !apptitude >chalcedony
<ikonia> crw------- 1 root root 4, 2 2007-09-14 10:38 /dev/tty2
<Innomen> ikonia: do you even recall what you wanted me to type? :P
<zhanx> carlinux, crw------- 1 root root 4, 2 2007-10-01 02:52 /dev/tty2
<carlinux> ikonia: do u know a lot of tty ? perhaps u can help me
<ikonia> Innomen totally
<chalcedony> ubotu Sorry, I don't know anything about apptitude - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> amazing :)
<carlinux> ok
<carlinux> thanks
<ikonia> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<presto101> the reason i brought up looks is that id like to do something in ubuntu to change the fonts or rendering if i could
<ikonia> !aptitude  >chalcedony
<chalcedony> i repeat to search in something starting with http.. one needs the browser
<Innomen> ok, finally
<Innomen> ready tp\o typens
<ikonia> presto101 you can do that in anything
<Innomen> to
<ikonia> chalcedony search using aptitude
<ikonia> Innomen ready ?
<Innomen> yes
<vcool> hi, im having problem with pidgin. i cant receive any files ... but i can send files to my buddies ... any one can help me ?
<presto101> is there something fedora uses or is it just fonts and art/
<ikonia> Innomen "sudo grub"
<presto101> ?
<chalcedony> ikonia: with what?
<Innomen> done
<ikonia> Innomen "root (hd2,2)
<ikonia> Innomen: " setup (hd2)"
<Innomen> done
<ikonia> Innomen: "quit"
<ikonia> chalcedony aptitude
<Arepie> ikonia: i can't run the shell script file..
<ikonia> Arepie what does it say
<chalcedony> presto101: are you in the wrong room? fedora === > #fedora
<Innomen> oky
<ikonia>  look ok ?
<Innomen> reboot again?
<ikonia> Innomen yup, when you are rady
<Innomen> yea
<ikonia> ready
<Innomen> no errors this time
<chalcedony> ikonia: i do not have a working browser. i need opera or something
<ikonia> Innomen ok, lets see what you get
<Innomen> if this works you get 10$ via paypal :)
<ikonia> chalcedony you've told me that 3 times, and I've tod you 3 times search for a browser using the aptitude or synaptic package manager
<Innomen> if you take tips
<Arepie> ikinia: arepie@Arepie:~/Desktop$ ./install-crossover-pro5.0.0.sh - bash: ./install-crossover-pro5.0.0.sh: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Innomen no need for that, just "thanks" is anotugh
<ikonia> Arepie you need to be in the same dir as your script
<ikonia> Innomen: lets see if it fixes it first before getting excited
<Innomen> well i dont think it will work
<Innomen> my cat is mean
<Arepie> ikonia: yes.. of course.. the file was in the desktop..
<tparcina> I need to downgrade from python-2.5 to python-2.4, how can I do that?
<Innomen> oh boy look at that, bootguard
<ikonia> Innomen: same again
<Innomen> loading
<ikonia> Innomen: ok, lets try one more test, then we can step up a gear
<minimec> Hi folks. Using Compiz-fusion I have some programs that 'slip' under the gnome-panel when I start them (typically software with 'gravity northeast'). Is there a way to avoid that?
<tparcina> downgrade of package, how can it be done?
<ikonia> tparcina what do you want to downgrade
<chalcedony> ikonia: i'm sorry. i'm tired and ready to cry from this browser mess. how do i uninstall lynx-cur ?
<ikonia> chalcedony open the package manager, search for lynx and hit uninstall
<chalcedony> i like lynx .. the cur turns it green
<tparcina> ikonia: python, from 2.5 to 2.4
<ikonia> tparcina how did you install python 2.5 ?
<chalcedony> it divides into categories that don't make any sense to me
<Innomen> brb caffine
<ikonia> chalcedony: read the link I sent you and it will explain it
<tparcina> ikonia: from cli
<ikonia> Innomen no problem
<ikonia> tparcina how, using apt ?
<tparcina> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> tparcina or from a tar file
<ikonia> tparcina sorry which one
<tparcina> from apt-get install python...
<chalcedony> maybe you can read a link without a browser ?
<ikonia> tparcina thats good news, so yes, you should be able to downgrade
<ikonia> chalcedony you have lynx
<tparcina> ikonia: can you please tell me how?
<ikonia> tparcina 1 moment
<chalcedony>    3. Package Management
<chalcedony> SSL error:no issuer was found-Continue? (y)
<ikonia> yes
<zhanx> weirdness i cant get my z600 printer to show up in the install dialog
<Innomen> backl and its still booting
<Innomen> lol
<chalcedony> AptitudeSurvivalGuidehttps:/help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<chalcedony>    This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use
<chalcedony>    one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a
<chalcedony>    similar page already exists.
<zhanx> i did the alien z600llpdk and dpkg -i on the .deb the printer detects but cant find the driver
<zhanx> !z600
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about z600 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cow_2001> i've used the deb files from http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<Innomen> oky terminal up
<cow_2001> will apt install newer versions of pidgin after that?
<cow_2001> or do i have to install newer versions from the repository by myself?
<dgjones> cow_2001, you'll need to install new versions yourself
<stefg> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<IndyGunFreak> the newest version of pidgin isn't in the repository.
<zhanx> can any help with cups and a lexmark printer
<cow_2001> dgjones: will pidgin ever enter feisty's reps?
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: no
<stefg> !cups
<tparcina> ikonia: well, can you tell me how to downgrade?
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Innomen> i think he/she's passed out
<cow_2001> okay, thank you all for helping me today and yesterday!
<dgjones> cow_2001, no, its not included because it wasn't available when Fiesty was released
<stefg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: oddly enough, i upgraded my PC and laptop to gutsy last night, and Pidgin isn't in the repos either, its still gaim.
<IndyGunFreak> but pidgin is pre-installed
<cow_2001> dgjones: repositories never get newer software after their official release?
<dgjones> cow_2001, no, generally only bug fixes
<Innomen> thats smart
<cow_2001> dgjones: so it won't break everything else, right?
<Innomen> if it aint broke dont fix it
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: just compile pidgin from souce, its not hard.
<Innomen> if ytou want the cutting edge go be beta
<Innomen> i like that logic
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: i've installed using the deb files linked from the wiki
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: what wiki is that?
<dgjones> IndyGunFreak, interesting, maybe the repo's are still being updated
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: possibly, i found it wierd also.
<cow_2001> err... sorry
* Innomen checks ikonia's pulse
<cow_2001> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: that version has a security flaw.
<IndyGunFreak> if you use MSN
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.pidgin.im
<cow_2001> 2.1.1?
<dgjones> IndyGunFreak, isn't that the flaw - using MSN :)
<IndyGunFreak> no, 2.2.0
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: lol, no argument from me...lol
<cow_2001> oooh, doodie!
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: thats why i was saying, compile it from source
<dgjones> IndyGunFreak, glad you mentioned that, I'll have to check which versions i'm running at home & upgrade
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: okay. i should follow the instructions in pidgin.im, right?
<IndyGunFreak> dgjones: yeah, i was doing something ysterday, and happened to look at pidgin's website while doing all that upgrading, and saw the security alert
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: well, you'll have to resolve a bunch of dependencies
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: its easy though, go to pidgin.im, and download the tarball.
<Le^stat> where do i find a clean sources list for feisty?
<cow_2001> someone linked me to some web page, but the logging wasnt on so i don't have it here
<shaun> anyone here got compiz working with ati gfx on 7.10beta?
<stefg> !easysource | Le^stat
<ubotu> Le^stat: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ikonia_> sorry, my connection dropped
<Innomen> can i make this thing beep when my name is used?
<Le^stat> ty
<Innomen> no worries
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: I don' know... its easy t comnpile, i'll tell you how to do it.
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: how do i figure out how to resolve the dep hell?
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: i'll tell you
<IndyGunFreak> go download the tarball
<cow_2001> thanks
<Innomen> ikonia: its up
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & TIme', i get an empty window with only the title.
<Innomen> "type sudo justworkdammit"
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get me a cup of coffee
<ikonia_> Innomen ok, last test before we have to get a bit more seroius
<ikonia_> Innomen: "sudo grub"
<ikonia_> Innomen: "root (hd2,2)"
<ikonia_> Innomen: "setup (hd1)"
<ikonia_> Innomen: "quit"
<Innomen> rebooting
<ikonia_> Innomen: I don't expect this to work
<Innomen> me either
<Innomen> :P
<Innomen> we're cynical
<ikonia_> Innomen got to test though
<Innomen> i hear ya
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: should i uninstall 2.1.1? apt-get remove pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: not necessary
<ikonia_> Innomen I expected setup (hd0) or setup (hd2) to work
<Innomen> ok that gave us the grub menu
<ikonia_> Innomen no way !
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: shouldn't be, if you want to you can
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & TIme', i get an empty window with only the title.
<Innomen> but when i choose any ubuntu option i get "no such partition"
<Innomen> "error 22"
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: what happens after i install with the source and install a new version of pidgin using the rep?
<ikonia_> Innomen thats ok - thats your men.lst being borked
<Innomen> and when i pick xp
<ikonia_> Innomen thats easy to fix
<Innomen> sweet
<ikonia_> Innomen you may want to make a note of these settings though
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: you'll have all the dependencies resolved, and it will take about 10min to recompile..
<ikonia_> Innomen: ready
<Innomen> *carves little statues of iknoia*
<ikonia_> Innomen your bios boot order is borked
<ikonia_> Innomen /dev/sda = (hd1) /dev/sdb (hd0) /dev/hdc (hd2)
<ikonia_> Innomen: and your boot device is sdb
<ikonia_> oor
<ikonia_> sda
<ikonia_> oops
<ikonia_> sda
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: i mean, what will happen to all the files from the source? it wouldn't erase all the unnecessary files that the rep package don't use
<Innomen> i log all of this but i pasted notes
<ikonia_> ok , worth knowing
<Innomen> so what do i do now?
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: no, when you download the new source code, you compile it, then delete the old source code folder
<ikonia_> Innomen this is why ubuntu is giving problems, your bios boot order is nuts
<ikonia_> Innomen boot the livecd and lets fix your menu.lst
<Innomen> yea i had alot of problems putting that drive in there
<Innomen> oky
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: you don't understand me
<IndyGunFreak> apparently.
<Innomen> i do
<Innomen> i understand indy gun freak
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: what happens later after i've used the source package happily and want a package from the repo
<Innomen> guns are like freedom
<IndyGunFreak> i'm difficult to understand at times.
<Innomen> oh wait yur not talking about that
<DjViper> cow_2001: did you install pidgin 2.2.* from repo?
<Innomen> :)
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: just install it.
<cow_2001> DjViper: i wish. feisty doesn't have it
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: don't get super excited, neither does gutsy, for whatever reason
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: i've decompressed it in root
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: /root/pidgin-2.1.1
<IndyGunFreak> you don't need to decompress it in root.. but ok..
<Innomen> so you think we can fix this ikonia?
<DjViper> cow_2001: you can find it in this repo: http://repository.debuntu.org/
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: why did you do that/.. just put it in your home flder.
<Innomen> reassure me while its booting lol
<Innomen> Iz a scareded *sniffle*
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: thats 2.2.0, it has a security flaw.
<ikonia> Innomen it will be fine
<Innomen> yay!
<Innomen> :P
<ikonia> let me just close my duplicate connection
<cjae_> how do I leave email messages on my isp's server? or can I so I can access them from other email clients
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: hmm?
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: anyways, put the source code in your home folder.
<Innomen> have fun
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: http://www.pidgin.im
<cow_2001> why?
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & TIme', i get an empty window with only the title.
<IndyGunFreak> well, as long as you know hwo to cd into the directory where the source is, i don't care whre it is, i'm jus tnot spending 10min telling you how to cd
<ikonia> ok
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: i've already cded
<Innomen> ok its up
<IndyGunFreak> ok, putting the cart before the horse, but ok.
<IndyGunFreak> open a terminal, and type this w/o quotes... "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<IndyGunFreak> its gonna want to install a ton of crap
<Innomen> whats sudo mean?
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SpiderPig> super user
<Innomen> ahhh
<Innomen> thanky
<SpiderPig> rootbeer
<cow_2001> super user do
<Innomen> !rootbeer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootbeer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> heheheh
<SpiderPig> lol :D
<cow_2001> i love root beer.
<SpiderPig> indeed
<SpiderPig> i love it also + dr pepper
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: are all those dependencies installing?
<cjae_> rootbeer is hard to make flat
<Innomen> !being_sexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being_sexy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: yep
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Innomen> sorry
<Innomen> i wont do it anymore
<overclucker> su is substitute user
<ikonia> overclucker "switch user"
<pabloz> !he he he
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about he he he - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cow_2001> i hope the newer version of grub will enter soon
<ikonia> !botabuse >pabloz
<Innomen> oh it takes spaces!
<SpiderPig> sudo is a way to keep idiots away from destroying their own system with root privilages
<ikonia> Innomen it doesn't
<Innomen> i wasnt willing to risk it
<cow_2001> and the gui that sets it
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: once its done, cd to the source directory, run ./configure, then when thats done, make, then when thats done, sudo make install
<Innomen> ahhh
<Innomen> hidden goodness
<Innomen> anyway
<kiss_kill_> hehe
<Innomen> what now
<pabloz> !bootabuse > pabloz | grep "nice"
<Innomen> terminal is up
<overclucker> ikonia: really? i'll hace to rereead the man
<ikonia> overclucker yup
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: have you bothered upgrading to feisty
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & TIme', i get an empty window with only the title.
<IndyGunFreak> i mean gutsy, sorry, long morning
<ikonia> gusty
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak I have 2 test machiens running it
<IndyGunFreak> seems to work well.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak my workstation is still on feisty
<Innomen> :)
<IndyGunFreak> *work*?..lol
<Innomen> the names are cutre
<Innomen> cute
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak yes, lots of pro's a few minor niggles and very few critical stuff
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak I've been pleased with its progress comopared to how fesity went
<cow_2001> would you call gutsy is stable-ish?
<Innomen> am i supposed to be doing something?
<ikonia> cow_2001 no
<ikonia> Innomen yeah, is your livecd booted ?
<Innomen> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i have one minor issue with Gutsy i can't figure out, although i've not had much time to put into it.. I have dual displays, and whenever i do something that requires root, the place to put the password is exactly between the two monitors, can't figure out how to move it.
<cow_2001> so it crashes every few mins?
<ikonia> Innomen: ok - first thing "sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt"
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak nudge me when I get home and I'll show you how to fix that, its a problem with the nvidia drivers, had it in gusty
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak silly hidden option that fixes that
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> didnt say anything
<Innomen> i assume it did it
<pabloz> Paganini The Hunt ' Op.1/9  AND ubuntu is cool
<livingdaylight> Hola Ubunteros!
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: hmmm ok.. i'll get with you on that, thats the only problem i've had thus far, not really a problem, etc.
<ikonia> Innomen lets find out. "ls -la /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Innomen> hola! como esta?
<Innomen> :P
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & TIme', i get an empty window with only the title.
<Innomen> dont know spanish so dont start
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak nudge me - 5 hours and I'll be home
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok
<Innomen> oky it gave me a list
<Woet> I cant close it anymore, only by rebooting my computer.
<Innomen> shall i type it?
<ikonia> Innomen perfect
<livingdaylight> I want to upgrade my distro to GutsyMel...
<ikonia> Innomen be good if you can show it me in the pastbin
<ikonia> livingdaylightlivingdaylight gsutymel ?
<Innomen> i cant cut and paste
<livingdaylight> do i sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Innomen> diffrent mqachine
<ikonia> Innomen what a pain
<Innomen> i'll trype
<Innomen> no biggie
<ikonia> Innomen great, stick it in a pastebin
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & Time', i get an empty window with only the title. I cant close it anymore, only by rebooting my computer.
<ikonia> Woet stop asking every minute
<Innomen> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4512 2007-10-02 04:45 /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<predaeus> Woet, can't you just kill that process, instead of rebooting?
<pabloz> Woet likes clicks on the  right upper corner
<ikonia> Innomen ok, I'm going to have to work in the dark on this so you'll have to be my eyes
<Innomen> *cleans glaqsses*
<Innomen> ready
<Innomen> :)
<Woet> How do i kill a process?
<ikonia> Innomen open /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst in a text editor with sudo
<Woet> And why cant i adjust my time ? :-/
<Innomen> oky
<kst> Woet ps -A | grep <name> shows you the number
<pabloz> woet: first you must lists the proceses
<kst> then you can do kill <number>
<Woet> i just want to adjust my time on ubuntu
<Woet> :-/
<livingdaylight> can i do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> yes
<Innomen> gawd
<Innomen> newb
<Scarey> Woet: System > Administration > System Monitor is also an option.
<Innomen> how do i do that?
<Woet> i just want to adjust my time on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> livingdaylight: there's still some minor bugs though.. unless you love messing things up, ight be wise to wait a few.
<ikonia> Innomen do what ?
<predaeus> Woet, are you on Feisty or already on Gutsy?
<Innomen> open the file "with sudo"
<Woet> Feisty
<livingdaylight> IndyGunFreak, i don't mind minor bugs... i hear Gutsy is pretty ready for my desktop now
<ikonia> Innomen Innomen in a teminal do "sudo $editor_name /mnt/boor/grub/menu.lst"
<predaeus> Woet, hm, then I don't know. Maybe scan launchpad for bug reports, or file on yourself.
<IndyGunFreak> livingdaylight: thus far, with the exeption of a couple minor things, is been fine for me.
<ikonia> livingdaylight still in beta
<Innomen> oky
<IndyGunFreak> but it is STILL beta
<livingdaylight> what comes after beta?
<Woet> it has worked 1 time, but now it doesnt anymore
<Woet> :<
<IndyGunFreak> final release
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> livingdaylight release candidates, or straight to final
<livingdaylight> IndyGunFreak, what is the worst i can expect?
<ikonia> livingdaylight depends on your needs/setup/config
<predaeus> Woet, you can also change date with the "date" command at the command line interface I think.
<ikonia> livingdaylight it may not work at ll
<IndyGunFreak> livingdaylight: depends on your pc i guess.
<ikonia> Innomen: say when you are ready
<Woet> i want it to enable synching with the internet predaeus
<Innomen> its not working
<ikonia> Innomen what is the problem
<Innomen> $editor_name ?
<predaeus> Woet, ah. Sorry I don't know how to do that by hand.
<ikonia> Innomen: replace that with the editor you want to use, nano/vi/emavs
<Innomen> i ttyped that, nothing and then tried text editor cus thats what its called lol
<ikonia> etc
<Innomen> which one is default lol
<Cin> since i did an upgrade a few days ago to the latest kernel, amarok started freezing for ages when doing things
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i found the issue with the password thing.. it was an odd setting in my nvidia-settings... reset it and it works fien now.
<ikonia> Innomen: do "sudo nano /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Cin> anyone else experienced this since their last updated?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak how od
<punzada> yeah use nano, nano is most likely the most user friendly
<Cin> s/udpated/update
<punzada> vi is freaking evil even when you know it well ;/ lol
<Innomen> oky its open
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: yeah, it had my second monitor resolution set to "auto", and my first to 1280x1024.. i guess with it being auto, it kept putting crap right in the middle of the two monitors.
<ikonia> Innomen ok - go down to the bottom, and scroll up until you see title "ubuntu"
<IndyGunFreak> so i switched the second monitor to 1280x1024, and its fine.
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak fantastic
<vinboy> is there any gadgets for linux?   such as the windows sidebar or yahoo widgets or google gadgets
<Innomen> i see them
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak there is an nvidia option that sets one of the two displays as primary and always launches on the primary
<IndyGunFreak> it did wonk up my panels along the top though..lol, thats an easy fix though
<Innomen> normal recovery m,ode and memtest
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak there is another option that is launch on active, so where ever your mouse is it luanches
<ikonia>                       an easy fix though
<ikonia> oops
<IndyGunFreak> gnn,
<ikonia> Innomen ok - they are not commented out with "#" are they ?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'll lok around for that.
<Innomen> no
<ikonia> Innomen great
<chopchop_> I got a problem getting the sound works with ubuntu 7.10 . Im using a Dell Vostro 1500 laptop, does any1 have experienced with this laptop?
<ikonia> Innomen so as you can see each has a "root" line, yes ?
<Innomen> yea 2,2
<Innomen> for all three
<ikonia> Innomen perfect
<ikonia> Innomen so you should also see a "root=$something" line
<dgjones> !gutsy | chopchop_, Ubuntu 7.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> chopchop_, Ubuntu 7.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Innomen> no "="
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & Time', i get an empty window with only the title. I cant close it anymore, only by rebooting my computer.
<ikonia> Innomen 1 moment
<Innomen> "root tab tab tab (hd2,2)"
<chopchop_> thx
<ikonia> Innomen: do you see the kernel line for each item ?
<ikonia> Innomen kernel blah blah root=$blah
<Innomen> yes
<ikonia> Innomen ok - what is the root line, /dev/sda or a load of random 342342jfskj2342k34j2
<Innomen> long string
<Innomen> no slashes
<ikonia> Innomen so it says UUID=$34534oi3u5kjehlkjhe
<ikonia> something like that
<Innomen> yes
<ikonia> Innomen: ok, I have to go in a minute for 30 minutes, so pay attention to this bit
<ikonia> Innomen ready ?
<Innomen> will do
<Innomen> rdy
<ikonia> Innomen so your ubuntu file system is on /dev/sdc3 - correct
<Innomen> yes
<reverie> !e1000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about e1000 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> Innomen you need to open another windows and do "sudo blkid" and in the output look for /dev/sdc3 - you'll get a UUID=348723i42734 line, change the line in the other grub windows to match the uid from the output of "blkid"
<ikonia> Innomen: does that make sense
<Innomen> yes
<ikonia> Innomen if it goes wrong, I'll be back in 30 minutes
<Innomen> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Innomen> okyt
<Innomen> cya soon thanx
<ikonia> Innomen but thats all you need to do, make sure the uuid matches the entry in grub
<Innomen> oky
<ikonia> Innomen for the right disk, which in your case is /dev/sdc3
<ikonia> back in 30
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: did you manage to get all that compiled?
<vmlinuz1> gu
<vmlinuz1> *hi
<heguru> Innomen: I am here to help you match the UUID while ikonia is away :)
<vmlinuz1> anybody knows why i have this problem with touchpad? http://rafb.net/p/plCRSB91.html
<heguru> Innomen: in case you need any help that is
<katti> how did i get my correct horiz and vert freq? I've tryed xresprobe nv but the freq field is empty
<heguru> Innomen: though somehow i think the UUID's will already be the same
<reverie> Hi guys
<Innomen> they are
<reverie> uhm, I have a problem with th e1000 kernel module
<reverie> its working
<reverie> yet i get incredibly slow transfers over samba
<Innomen> the uuids are already macthed
<reverie> like 250mbit/s
<heguru> Innomen: just as I thought
<reverie> er i mean 50mbit/s
<Innomen> its my cats ghost i'm telling you
<Innomen> she's mad because i wouldent let her pee in my room
<Innomen> :P
<reverie> Innomen, lol, my ex-cat is driving a tank in kitty heaven
<reverie> at least that's what I tell myself
<reverie> she got hit by a car
<Innomen> :/
<Innomen> mine went awol
<Innomen> mia presumed dead
<reverie> but I got a cool pic of her, so I'm going to make her a lolcat :)
<Innomen> she was 13.5
<reverie> since she was hiding in the mailbox
<Innomen> in human years
<reverie> a real mailbox, mind you
<Innomen> nice lol
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<reverie> 56min to copy a 10gb file over 100mbit ethernet.. riiiight
<reverie> sigh
<Innomen> pici: $%^& me, i've been on topic for like 4 hours now, i can make a diversion while waiting for an on topic responce
<Innomen> some people
<Innomen> sheesh
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: Hurrah! pidgin-2.2.1
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: told you it wasn't hard.
<zhanx> yea got my printer working... now time for a backup
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: now, when 2.2.x comes out, simply compile the new source, and delete the old source
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: is it all in /usr/local?
<Innomen> hegurru: better hurry up, pici is getting snippy, gotta get back on topic
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: i've never really investiated whre it installs, sorry.
<zhanx> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hegur1> Innomen: lols, well i am thinking what could be the problem
<Innomen> i was just gunna patneitnly wait until you were ready
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: i dislike source installation because it wastes a lot of time to update every source package i've installed
<Innomen> :)
<phatfish> The current release keeps sending my old laptop to sleep after about 60 seconds of idle time. I guess its an ACPI thing, i get some something during boot about ACPI that goes past too fast to see. Any ideas?
<Innomen> its xp
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: true, but when the old version you're using ha bugs, security flaws, or lacks features you need, what choice do you have/
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: unless it's done with source deb files from the repo... or gentoo
<hegur1> and that i am doing for past few hours as different people try to help you
<cow_2001> IndyGunFreak: true.
<Innomen> i'm gunna have to move it off, wipe the drive, install ubuntu and then move it back
<Innomen> thing is i dont own a drive big enough
<Innomen> i could wipe the backup of the 300
<hegur1> Innomen: i don't thing its XP
<Innomen> but as sure as i'm sitting here, thats when the first one would fail
<reverie> can a reiserfs be resized ?
<cow_2001> Innomen: yarr! this is pirateeeeeee!
<katti> is there a way to get the livecd xorg.conf
<Innomen> yarrr i be no pirate, i'm a ninja
<cow_2001> Innomen: you've ninjad 300 from a torrent?
<reverie> pirates are stinky, drunk slobs!
<Breezy> what is the easiest way to find out what version of ubuntu is running?  The System...About  doesn't seem to do the trick like I espected..
<cow_2001> Innomen: that doesn't sound good
<cow_2001> reverie: agreed.
<Innomen> no but i saw a great youtube where the guy screamed "this is CAKE TOWN"
<Innomen> sorry off tipic
<varka> Breezy: lsb_release -a
* Innomen fails to answer questions
<Breezy> varka: Thanks...
<way2cool> hey all
<cow_2001> okay, i'm off. thank you very much, IndyGunFreak!
<heguru> Innomen: ok one thing, have to tried booting into the LIVECD and then from the boot menu select the last option (Boot from First Hard Disk)
<IndyGunFreak> cow_2001: np, good night/morning
<Innomen> heburu been doing that the whole time to avoid ahveing to take the cd in and out
<Innomen> i very lazy
<heguru> Innomen: ahaan
<Innomen> notice i said i instead of i'm
<cow_2001> 13:25 GMT+2
<cow_2001> good after noon :)
<Innomen> from the grub menu you can point it to various drives
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: It is easy enough to reconfigure the one you have..
<IndyGunFreak> wonder when medibuntu will have a gutsy repo.
<Innomen> they either dont exist or nothing happens
<Breezy> okay...is there an ubuntu tool to modify your boot loader menu items?
<switchon> hey
<heguru> Innomen: I had a situation on one machine which would ONLY boot if I select boot from first hard disk off the LiveCD Menu!
<switchon> hier sind aba viele leute
<switchon> spricht i-wer deutsch
<Innomen> breezy: if you find it, i want it
<switchon> ey leute
<switchon> ignoriert mich doch net
<Innomen> heguru: thats creepy
<kst> switchon yes, but stick to english please
<Innomen> dont say things like that
<way2cool> im at work right now, and my box is connected at home. however I got the IP from my ISP, trying to ssh it, with no luck. my isp said that its connected at home.
<switchon> ok ok
<way2cool> anything i can do?
<switchon> me is booring
<switchon> what should i do?
<kst> yeah, you're boring :D
<Innomen> lol
<switchon> way2cool: yes you can enterain me
<heguru> Innomen: luckily that machine's hard disk failed soon and i replaced it with another machine with *sane* bios :D
<Innomen> switchon: i've been trying to answer that one for myself for years
<Innomen> heheh
<phead> !tell me about aptitude
<switchon> lol
<Innomen> brb
<switchon> do you know www.google.de
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know what ubuntu 8.04 is gonna be codenamed?
<switchon> or google.com
<switchon> a very good page
<dgjones> !hardy | IndyGunFreak
<switchon> ^^
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<switchon> try www.google.com
<IndyGunFreak> oh geez, that is a ridiculous name...lol
<Innomen> back
<IndyGunFreak> hardy heron, and to think thats gonna be LTS...lol, three years of that name
<katti> Jack_Sparrow: sure but my current conf is ignoring my Modes and the settings should be correct.
<way2cool> switchon, how
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: If it is ignoring your modes.. you dont have it setup right
<switchon> way2cool: tell me a funny story^^
<IndyGunFreak> they probably sholud have just reinvented hoary hedgehog...lol
<Breezy> okay...for some reason I  booted with one of the low-latency kernels from the boot menu and my X server always seems to fail.  Is there anything special one has to do to get that running?  Is there a low-latency configuration for the X?
<heguru> Innomen: did you try updating your BIOS to the latest?
<switchon> way2cool: do you have ICQ?
<Innomen> yea, i keep it up to date
<switchon> fuck you, nobody is interested in that
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: It usually is not the video card driver but the monitor settings, refresh rates etc..
<heguru> !ohmy | switchon
<switchon> sorry, but someone have to say it anytime
<ubotu> switchon: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Innomen> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> switchon: watch the language please
<switchon> yes yes
<Innomen> switcon is a hata
<switchon> be cool
<Innomen> i like that
<switchon> dito^^
<Innomen> :)
<switchon> lets talk about something else than ubuntu
<Innomen> lol
<Innomen> thye dont like that
<switchon> 24 hours ubuntu is booring
<stdin> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Innomen> i been scolded already
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | switchon
<ubotu> switchon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> DOnt try it guys
<Innomen> told ya
<enkrav> Hi, I have Breezy with an italian keyboard setup, but my sister has to practise typing with a german layout, I'd like a simple command that changes the layout... (I tried loadkeys in console but the font does not properly display german special characters)
<enkrav> you know of any?
<Innomen> ok if this just never works can i uninstall ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> enkrav: lol, why breezy?... Badger has been put to sleep
<zhanx> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Innomen> is it just a simple matter of dleteing the parition?
<heguru> Innomen: yeah you can, by booting into XP recovery console (off the XP CD) and running fixmbr
<switchon> you all are booring
<heguru> Innomen: that will remove the grub menu
<Innomen> peaches
<Breezy> ...forgot there was version with that name :-)
<katti> Jack_Sparrow: Jep. And there is the problem. The crt monitor is old and unknown. And I've lost (of course) the spec. So I tryed tools like xresprobe nv, but the ?correct? freq field is empty. So I use generic horz vert spec
<switchon> lets talk about PC Games
<Innomen> i'll do that later if i have too
<heguru> Innomen: partitions you can then delete from within windows
<Innomen> just askin
<Jack_Sparrow> enkrav: breezy has reached eol and no longer gets security updates... move up to dapper..at least
<switchon> do you know manhunt?
<stdin> switchon: stay on topic or leave
<switchon> stdin: shut up
<stdin> no :)
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: seems the biggest problem(if you're a windows user), is you have to format the mbr back to where windows can read it.
<cjae_> how do I import perfs.js from thunderbird to opera
<switchon> ^^
<jrib> !offtopic | switchon
<ubotu> switchon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<enkrav> I'm not gonna take advices from a madman such as Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: then you know the problem.  MEss around too much and you will fry the old crt
<enkrav> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> .
<Innomen> right on
<jrib> switchon: and please treat everyone in this room with some respect
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: i usually boot my xp disk, run fixmbr and fixboot.. and all goes well.
<Innomen> well does anyone have any idea what could be going on?
<jrib> !guidelines > switchon (read the private message from ubotu)
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: whats your problem again?
<switchon> ok ok
<katti> Jack_Sparrow: so the advice is ..? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > enkrav
<cjae_> it seems that opera cannot see ubuntus hidden ~ files
<Innomen> grub says parition missing whenever i select a ubuntu option, despit the uuids matching in the menu.lst file
<way2cool> switchon, how
<Davo_Dinkum> for some reason my samsung SGH-D600 wont detect my Orange Micro bluetooth adapter, but my t610 detects it. why would this happen?
<switchon> way2cool: tell me a funny story
<Innomen> its like they are mislabled
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: find the specs on your monitor and set it up right to get the res you want.... before you fry your crt
<switchon> is here no mod or admin?
<Innomen> but even if i try to trick it it says either not there or wrong parition
<dgjones> Innomen, don't rush things, shouldn't be long before Ikonia's back to finish off helping you solve the problem, seems like he's gone a fair way in getting you through it
<Jack_Sparrow> katti: If you have searched every corner of the www for your monitor specs and cant find any...  it is time for a new monitor
<switchon> y
<switchon> e
<switchon> a
<switchon> h
<heguru> Innomen: can you try this: sudo dd if=/dev/sdc of=~/mbr bs=1024 count=1024
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i'm not much on grub...so i dout i'll be much help
<switchon> no
<switchon> no
<switchon> no
<switchon> no
<way2cool> switchon, one day i was walking by a villege. then something hit me in a place that we can't speak of.
<stdin> !ops | switchon
<ubotu> switchon: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Innomen> switchon i love people like you, i was you when i was 15, rules are bad if never challenged, and you'll learn about bureaucracy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<carlinux> !ask | does someone know how to change the fonts in tty ?
<dgjones> !ops | switch
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dtmd-4db5ffce.pool.einsundeins.de]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ubotu> does someone know how to change the fonts in tty ?: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> switch: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<way2cool> switchon, seriously tho, I'm at work and i want to connect to my ubuntu pc at home.
<stdin> ok, ops were too quick :)
<jrib> argh he made me drop dvorak to kick him -.-
<Davo_Dinkum> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dgjones> thanks jrib
<IndyGunFreak> stdin: tere was like 3 of them telling him to relax..lol
<vmlinuz1> how can i add kernel option in  ubuntu???
<Davo_Dinkum> !samsung
<stdin> IndyGunFreak: trolls don't relax ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samsung - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> what will that do?
<IndyGunFreak> not generally
<Davo_Dinkum> !sony ericsson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sony ericsson - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> trolls only look stressed
<heguru> Innomen: thats gonna dump the first 1MB of your hard to a file called mbr
<way2cool> anything i can do?
<Innomen> i laughed constantly when i trolled
<way2cool> im at work right now, and my box is connected at home. however I got the IP from my ISP, trying to ssh it, with no luck. my isp said that its connected at home.
<IndyGunFreak> vmlinuz1: are you wanting to compile a new kernel... if you update your kernel, there should be an entry in grub for it.
<Netw0rker> hi ,
<heguru> Innomen: i wanna check if the right disk has the mbr or not
<Innomen> heguru: sound dangerous
<Innomen> oky
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak???
<Innomen> hold on
<Peppery> way2cool: Have you port forwarded?
<vmlinuz1> IndyGunFreak: no, i just have to add acpi=off
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak is a bot?
<Peppery> on your modem/router?
<IndyGunFreak> no i'm not a bot, i'm a gunfreak
<Netw0rker> hello, do you know how to manage network-manager to remove wireless connexion that i don't want him to connect automicaly ?? Thanks
<heguru> Innomen: no don't worry :) as long as you don't replace if with of its safe :)
<way2cool> vmlinuz1!! thats my nick..
<way2cool> vmlinuz1, why ur using my nickname?
<katti> Jack_Sparrow: If there is no money ... But I'm searchin' again. There must be a spec ... somewhere
<vmlinuz1> way2cool: i don't know :D
<way2cool> Peppery, I guess so. but i'll check now heh.
<Peppery> way2cool: Have you port forwarded on your modem/router?
<Peppery> ah
<way2cool> vmlinuz1, it is mine dude. but have fun
<way2cool> Peppery, I guess so.. yes
<way2cool> port 22
<IndyGunFreak> vmlinuz1: so you just want to make it where the current kernel just loads with acpi off?
<Peppery> way2cool: /nickserv help
<way2cool> but im at work now, i cant check to make sure :(
<Jack_Sparrow> heguru: You might want to reduce the size of that file.... to 446  as in..  dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=446 count=1   get the mbr without touching the partition table
<vmlinuz2> IndyGunFreak: yeah
<way2cool> Peppery???
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> its dumped
<heguru> Jack_Sparrow: shouldn't matter, i just need to check the first few bytes
<Peppery> way2cool: If it's your nick, then you can reclaim it with nickserv
<heguru> Innomen: you are on liveCD right?
<IndyGunFreak> vmlinuz2: ok.. i'm not 100% sure how to do that, but its should be a simple edit.
<Innomen> troo late 1024 it was
<heguru> Innomen: i don't know if it has hexdump
<Innomen> yes
<heguru> Innomen: or hexedit
<vmlinuz2> IndyGunFreak: bootloader conf file?
<way2cool> Peppery, come on, i wasnt even serious. it is my nick but its fine by me to someone use it. now my problem is the pc.. lets talk about my pc
<Jack_Sparrow> heguru: I have people save that all the time for when they reinstall windows
<zhanx> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<heguru> Innomen: but try hexdump ~/mbr
<IndyGunFreak> or menu.lst..
<Innomen> i seriously doubt it
<zhanx> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<heguru> Innomen: or better try hexedit ~/mbr
<heguru> Innomen: you are only working on the file you created, don't worry
<way2cool> Innomen hi, join #ubuntu-offtopic i want to chat with u
<ratpoison> proper channel for distro-talk?
<Innomen> hex dump worked hex edit did not
<zhanx> ok mind is fried. what is the easy way to copy the whole hd to a usb drive and the set it bootable so i can swap to a larger drive
<heguru> Innomen: then do hexdump -C ~/mbr | less
<Jack_Sparrow> heguru: Here is another tool I find useful      sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<coder> it seems ubuntu does not like crontab for users by default
<Innomen> oky
<heguru> Jack_Sparrow: he's been through all that, ask him :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > zhanx:
<jxxxt> I have a prob with my memory. 512meg is reported as 309 of which 304 is in use leaving 4 to run system which of course it does not any help please?
<way2cool> Innomen, I think my private msgs won't show for you. im unregistered.
<IndyGunFreak> vmlinuz2: look at jjf's post...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128505&page=2
<Innomen> oh
<Innomen> oky hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> heguru: I am sure you are doing fine..
<doppelgaenger> Hi
<Innomen> i did the | less thing
<jrib> coder: it does, do: crontab -e
<heguru> Innomen: ok now do you see something like: |.H....LILO...6.D
<Innomen> i have huge list of numbers
<doppelgaenger> Does anyone know when 7.10 stable will come out ?
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  done that not ready what i am looking for.
<IndyGunFreak> doppelgaenger: 18th i do belive
<jrib> doppelgaenger: around the 18th
<heguru> heguru: on the first line
<Innomen> what i'm seeing can only be described as orderly garbage
<Slart> jxxxt: you have one stick with 512 MB memory? or 2x256? something else?
<Jack_Sparrow> zhanx: actually, if you read it.. the dd command will do exactly what you want to do
<doppelgaenger> jrib, many thanks
<zhanx> more like looking a cp * from / to /media/hda5 and a way to copy system like sys A:
<Innomen> 353 h 220 320 274 etc
<zhanx> thinki missed that
<heguru> Innomen: hmm so your file line does not contain the work LILO
<heguru> *word
<jxxxt> Slart, 2 at 256
<Slart> jxxxt: where did you see the number 309 MB?
<Innomen> i dont see it but it apears ot have cut off the top of the file perhaps, how could i know?
<heguru> Innomen: hexdump -C ~/mbr | less
<Davo_Dinkum> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup how do i transfer files once i have the serial connection set up?
<Innomen> yea did that
<cool_147> zdravo
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<heguru> Innomen: this is not your boot disk?
<jxxxt> Slart, Terminal do free -m
<zhanx> Jack_Sparrow,  thanks i missed it
<Innomen> i have no idea man
<Jack_Sparrow> np  easy command
<cool_147> zdravo
<heguru> Innomen: ok, again, you have 3 disks
<heguru> Innomen: sda sdb and sdc
<Innomen> sdc 3 is where the sys is installed but i believe its booting from a diffrent drive
<kantor> hi, how can I enable in Ubunti to use the scsi interface emulated for my  ATA hard drive ?
<heguru> Innomen: hmm
<kantor> ubuntu
<Innomen> thats the thing that weirdo ikonia out
<Innomen> werided*
<IndyGunFreak> lol, that wierdo?..lol
<Innomen> shut up lol
<IndyGunFreak> freudian slip..lol
<Innomen> lol
<Innomen> i almost spit tea on my laptop
<Innomen> anyway
<katti> hm no there is nothing about a likom L7034td in the web. Anyone know this model?
<Slart> jxxxt: I'm thinking you shouldn't worry about all the memory being used.. it's probably being used for cache and stuff (unused memory is wasted memory according to the linux-crowd).. but the total amount of memory is weird
<Nalleman> I have tried to download google earth. i get a bin file that i dont know what to to with. any tips?
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: run it.. but if you add the medibuntu repo, googleearth is in it.
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu
<carlinux> !ask | does someone know how to change the fonts in tty ?
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ubotu> does someone know how to change the fonts in tty ?: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Slart> jxxxt: just to give you something to compare with.. I have 4 GB memory and I have 3,9 GB used by just having gnome+irc-client running..
<Innomen> there should be an app to configure this sort of stuff for you
<Nalleman> midibuntu. seems like the thing!
<jxxxt> Slart, My computer is none almost operational output from free is: john@jt-laptop:~$ free -m
<jxxxt>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jxxxt> Mem:           309        303          6          0          6        123
<jxxxt> 
<Innomen> the grub file should be able to search
<Innomen> like i tell it to boot it says partiion not found
<Innomen> it then searches
<Slart> jxxxt: see the number to the far right.. cached.. you are using 123 MB for cache.. that will be used if any programs want more memory
<Innomen> that must be super hard
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, ehm.. is there a repo for gutsy or could i use the feisty repo?
<way2cool> hey can i go to some router interface without being in that same Computer thats in a network with that router?
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: *I* just used the Feisty one, and it seems fine, i've used it to insall codecs, google earth, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> and had no probs.
<IndyGunFreak> but ymmv
<way2cool> hey can i go to some router interface without being in that same Computer thats in a network with that router?
<way2cool> i know the computer ip & the router ip
<heguru> Innomen: well what if it finds remains of a deleted partition and boots it which in turn runs autofix and screws up your working paritions?
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, ok, and you uses gutsy as well?
<Innomen> shit happens, thats why you put dialogs "are you sure?"
<jxxxt> Slart, If I open a program now my computer will lock up completely
<IndyGunFreak> Nalleman: yup..
<Innomen> cant break a broken system
<Nalleman> IndyGunFreak, great.
<Innomen> way2cool: i joined off topic
<reverie> Once Gutsy comes out I think I'm going to write a nice review and hwoto for my Thinkpa + Gutsy
<reverie> tho there is a howto already for tribe 5
<heguru> heguru: also remember that grub runs int he mbr which is 446bytes in size.. not much you can put in this size except "boot that disk"
<heguru> ^^Innomen
<Innomen> is that a hard limit? can the size be increased any?
<Slart> jxxxt: hang on.. I'm trying to find some kind of utility to check memory size etc
<Innomen> oh oh
<Innomen> there's got to be a way around
<Slart> jxxxt: have you tried running memtest?
<heguru> Innomen: its the way x86 computers work
<Innomen> or have this app part of livecd
<Innomen> like a simulation that asks these questions and does like a simulated bootup
<Innomen> i'm sorry but "cant" just dosent work for me lol
<Innomen> i cant wait till i can speak to machines
<jxxxt> Slart, There is a memory funtion check and it seems ok yes memtest
<Slart> jxxxt: and that one also report 309 MB total memory?
<heguru> Innomen: one more thing, you seem to have boot guard as well?
<enkrav> how can I ensure that anacron doesn't run anything for a while?
<Innomen> is there a way to tile windows autmatcially in ubuntu?
<enkrav> (while I'm burning a cd)
<jxxxt> Slart, I only part ran to test simple mem funtion
<Innomen> bootguard was the problem earlier
<Innomen> yes
<mechdave> enkrav: /etc/init.d/anacron stop
<heguru> Innomen: so you disabled boot guard now?
<enkrav> thx
<Innomen> no, we installed grub to a drive that when booted to didnt bitch
<jxxxt> Slart, Open office will not open
<mechdave> enkrav: no worries
<Innomen> i dont even know where that bootguard crap is comeing from
<Innomen> its not the bios
<Slart> jxxxt: what are you running? gnome?
<jxxxt> Slart, Gnome yes Plus many more do not
<heguru> Innomen: what kind of sata controller do you have?
<Innomen> no idea
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know the address of ubuntu headquarters?
<heguru> Innomen: lspci | grep IDE
<Innomen> its a dell gx260
<Innomen> one moment
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Check Canoncial's website.
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: is that canonical.com?
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Yessir.
<Innomen> you want me to type all this?
<Innomen> ICH5 sata controller rev 02 intel 82801eb
<heguru> Innomen: no it should be two lines, I need just the Number
<heguru> Innomen: hmm
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: hmm, can't find it there.... i wanna look at their hQ on Google earth..lol
<jxxxt> Slart, Can you think of anything else that would be soaking up my memory
<Slart> jxxxt: I can't really find any utils that tell you more about physical memory... but if I were you I'd try to find out why your memory isn't being correctly recognized
<IndyGunFreak> see if its ran out of a garage or something..lol
<Innomen> i gotta run some errands here in an hour or so
<Slart> jxxxt: do you have swap space?
<ikonia> Innomen: I'm back
<Innomen> wb!
<Innomen> *hugs*
<IndyGunFreak> lol, now he has to leave
<Innomen> heguru tried ot help
<Innomen> but it's got him baffled as well
<ikonia> Innomen: how did you get on ?
<jxxxt> Slart, Yes I have swap space
<Innomen> i have a talent for munging things up iyt seems
<Slart> jxxxt: or... what happens when you start some applications? ubuntu stops responding? you have to do a hard reboot?
<Innomen> the uuid numbers already matched
<ikonia> Innomen: did they ?
<jxxxt> Slart, The OFF switch is the only option
<astro76> IndyGunFreak, AFAIK they don't really have one... "Canonical Ltd is a company headquartered in Europe with 90+ employees working in over 18 countries.", and by headquarterd in Europe I think they mean Mark has a flat in London ;
<ikonia> Innomen: so all you UUID numbers where right
<Innomen> yea
<ikonia> astro76 its an office in ireland
<Innomen> seems so
<jxxxt> Slart, evn little GNome icons go away
<astro76> ah there you go
<ikonia> Innomen and all the "root" options where (hd2,2)
<IndyGunFreak> here's a wierd gutsy bug... when i add my workspace applet to my panel, i can only have two workspaces, i'd like 4
<Innomen> yup
<jxxxt> even
<Innomen> it should work
<Slart> jxxxt: try installing memtester "sudo apt-get install memtester"
<Innomen> yet it dosent
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: lol, it would seem that way
<Slart> jxxxt: it's kind of like memtest86 but it doesn't require you to reboot
<Innomen> there should be a recovery app inside the live cd
<ikonia> Innomen I agree, take a look at the first few lines at the file, where it says "default" is there any "root" there
<Innomen> but i wont complain :)
<Innomen> let me reopen it
<jxxxt> Slart, Ok I am sure I will have to quit xchat though
<Slart> jxxxt: huh? why?
<IndyGunFreak> must be a dual monitor thing, cuz it works fine on my laptop
<jxxxt> Slart, Two things at the same time
<Slart> jxxxt: oh.. it's a small command line app
<Slart> jxxxt: and installing it won't take much memory
<Innomen> oky its open
<blizzkid> hi people, anyone experienced in using qemu?
<jxxxt> Slart, Let me see what happens
<Slart> jxxxt: sure.. if you have to reboot I'll be here when you come back
<Innomen> I'm not sutre what i'm looking for
<Innomen> i see a bunch of commented out "default options"
<ikonia> Innomen: shouldn't be anything, I'm just looking at an example file
<Innomen> automnagic kermnls list
<ikonia> Innomen: one moment, just investigating the blkid stuff
<Innomen> kernals
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> take yur time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dtmd-4db5ffce.pool.einsundeins.de]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: what ar eyou looking at, your boot/menu.lst?
<Innomen> yes
<ikonia> Innomen: I think - note "think" your reading old blkid entries from /etc/blkid.tab
<Innomen> am i looking at the right thing?
<ikonia> Innomen: you may have to re-generate the blkid's
<jxxxt> Slart, It will not let me because I have an incomplete upgrade. I will try finsh that from the command line first
<IndyGunFreak> put in pastebin and maybe 6 eyes are better than 2..lol
<Innomen> no boot grub menu.lst, at the very top
<Innomen> like the top halfd of the file is neatly commented out and it syas spesifcally not to uncomment stuff
<ikonia> Innomen thats fine
<CyberFAIL> what would i install to chat to gtalk contacts
<Slart> jxxxt: ok
<CyberFAIL> well log into my gtalk account
<Innomen> oky, what shall i do my Liege?
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: pidgin
<CyberFAIL> is it in the repos
<ikonia> Innomen still working it all out
* Innomen putson tin helmet
* Innomen draws sword
<IndyGunFreak> um, *maybe*... but the version in the repos has a security bug.;
<Innomen> is it st krispins day?
<paulowsky> hi, can anybody tell me how ntfs file sharing is done on ubuntu? i want to make my windows partition a read-write partition.
<Innomen> sorry
<Pici> Pidgin is not in the Feisty repos.
<pixl> how can I change icon size in gnome menus? A quick search tells me I have to apply a patch to gtk, but there must be a better way :P
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<CyberFAIL> feisty
<CyberFAIL> i have the pidgin source
<CyberFAIL> lets do this...
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok..
<Innomen> :)
<Innomen> lez do dis!
<Innomen> heheh
<CyberFAIL> lol
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: first, build the dependency list... open a terminal, and type "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim".. no quotes
<Innomen> yeeeee boyyeeee
<Innomen> sorry
<Innomen> i dont do that actually
<CyberFAIL> is dbl clicking and saying extract to home folder ok?
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: not yet
<CyberFAIL> i have gaim installed
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: well, i'd uninstall gaim if i were you, but your'e still gonna have to build a gaim dependency list
<julz> could someone help me get xubuntu to recognise a pci card please?
<CyberFAIL> yay
<CyberFAIL> 29mb of download...
<Innomen> the os should be a com piler, and just ahve the apps written in code directly
<CyberFAIL> and do i have to uninstall gaim? im using it for msn
<Innomen> like how dungeon seige works
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: i imagine you probably should, you can set up pidgin with MSN.
<Innomen> plain text game files
<Innomen> :)
<kimmey2k3> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak:
<ikonia> Innomen just trying to work out how to generate new uuid's
<kimmey2k3> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ?.. what
<CyberFAIL> must i remove game before building the dependency's?
<Innomen> like i said take yur time
<CyberFAIL> or can i just leave it there?
<Innomen> it may not be fixable
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: i told you, i would.
<Innomen> might be something unique to my configuration
<ikonia> Innomen very frustrating, I don't see why you are not getting the correct partition, when the uuid is right
<CyberFAIL> yea but i mean must i remove it before building the dependencys?
<Innomen> me either
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: if you're going to remove it, then yes, remove it before building the dependencies
<CyberFAIL> ok
<CyberFAIL> sudo apt-get uninstall gaim?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get remove gaim
<heguru> ikonia: would you recommend super grub boot disk to try to boot?
<ikonia> Innomen: take a look in /etc/blkid.tab and see if the info in there matches up
<Innomen> oky hyold on
<ikonia> heguru supergrub is just the same version of grub on the live cd, so no
<CyberFAIL> ok busy removing
<barzini> how do I fix this "failed to create initrd image /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs line :91 mktemp: command not found" can I apt-get mkinitramfs
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok.
<tetraedr> hi everyone!
<Woet> hi
<ikonia> barzini the command mktemp is not on your system
<heguru> ikonia: except it can find bootable partition and try to boot them directly
<ikonia> heguru its already found bootable partitions in the grub install.
<ikonia> heguru the problem is his uuid's are not matching up to a physical readable partition
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: ok busy doing the dependencys
<tetraedr> people I got a trouble with ubuntu installation: I got notebook which has wxga and it can't work with simple vga driver which is used for X by default. there are no drivers which may suite to wxga in default installation cdrom. how to install it?
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & Time', i get an empty window with only the title. I cant close it anymore, only by rebooting my computer.
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok... that wil probably take a couple min
<Woet> Or killing the process.
<ikonia> tetraedr what video card do you have
<tetraedr> ikonia ati
<Innomen> ok both open
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: while its doing that, have you extracted the source code?
<ikonia> !ati >tetraedr
<Innomen> it all matches
<ikonia> tetraedr: read that link
<Innomen> it is pointing to the drive it should be
<julz> ubuntu can handle usb 2.0, correct?
<mooper> Hi, I have dual dvi monitors but ubuntu wont let me set them up as dual screen..... Apply is greyed out!
<barzini> ikonia: should mktemp be on my system? after that error I get error processing linux-image-2.6.15-28-server (--configure)
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: i extracted it by saying extract from the gui
<ikonia> Innomen does the file systems in /etc/blkid.tar match up
<tetraedr> ikonika which link?
<CyberFAIL> do i need to untar xzf or any of that weird stuff?
<ikonia> barzini correct
<tetraedr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Innomen> wait
<ikonia> tetraedr ubotu just sent you a pm
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok, and it put a folder on your desktop pidgin 2.1.1 or something?
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & Time', i get an empty window with only the title. I cant close it anymore, only by killing the process..
<kimmey2k3> @backup
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: one step at a time... just follow me
<ikonia> Woet stop asking every minute
<CyberFAIL> yesh IndyGunFreak
<kimmey2k3> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<ikonia> Woet log a bug on launchpad if your not getting anywheere in here
<Innomen> gunna need a better idea of what you are asking, sorry
<kimmey2k3> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<kimmey2k3> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: just for simplicity sake, i'd move that source folder, inside your home folder.
<Woet> how ikonia?
<Innomen> like are you aksing if elements withint the nex file match or elements within the new file and the menu file match?
<ikonia> Innomen: in /etc/blkid.tab it has details on the devices things like type="ntfs" etc etc. Does that match up with what is rally on your system
<Milos_SD> hello .... I started Ubuntu 7.10 Beta, and boot screen is deformed ... It's like resolution is not right ...
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: thats where it was ment to go, dont know how it got to desktop
<Innomen> yes
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: it happens... like i said, just for simplicity, thats where id put it.
<Innomen> it sees the 3 paritions on the main ata drive
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: ok moves
<Milos_SD> I started Live CD...
<CyberFAIL> moved*
<Woet> When i do rightclick on the time on the right upper corner, and then 'Adjust Date & Time', i get an empty window with only the title. I cant close it anymore, only by killing the process..
<ikonia> Innomen and it all looks good
<ikonia> Woet STOP asking every 1 minute
<Innomen> as far as i can tell
<ikonia> Woet if your getting no-where leave it a while, or log a bug in ubuntu's launchpad
<Woet> HOW?
<ikonia> Woet vistit the launchpad website
<IdleOne> Woet: www.launchpad.net
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: 8 minutes for download of gaim dependency's
<Woet> k.
<CyberFAIL> brb with ice cream
<apecat> why won't the gnome keyring manager show my passwords in cleartext?
<CyberFAIL> :D
<Innomen> i want icecream
<apecat> (feisty)
<ikonia> Innomen this is very frustrating. I can't understand why your selected partition is not usable
<ikonia> Innomen: ahhh yes I can !!!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Innomen> :)
<barzini> ikonia: apt-cache search didn't find mktemp how do i install?
<ikonia> Innomen your on the livecd now ?
<Innomen> regardless i stand in awe of your dedication to a stranger
<Innomen> yes i am
<IndyGunFreak> oopsie.
<blablubb> hey, i'm installing a pcmcia-card on a laptop. i've got a howto but i don't find the ndiswrapper-source.tar.bz2
<ikonia> barzini I can't remember the package name, normally tmpfile or something
<ikonia> barzini hang on
<IndyGunFreak> the "default" wallpapers in Gutsy suck.
<minimec> IndyGunFreak: A good reason to use WinXP again ;)
<Innomen> lol
<IndyGunFreak> minimec: i have 1 good reason to use XP, my gps device... thats why xp only has a 15gig partition..lol
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: 2 mins left... brb with more ice cream
<IndyGunFreak> lol, ok
<IndyGunFreak> at least he gets a workout running bck and forth to the freezer
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: did you guys figure out your prob?
<ikonia> Innomen: did you say you are on the live cd ?
<Innomen> i think iknoia has an idea but he/she ran off
<ikonia> Innomen: think I have the answer
<Innomen> yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> Innomen: have you got your ubuntu disk mounted under the livecd on /mnt ?
<Innomen> i'm not sure, how would i check?
<ikonia> Innomen: sudo mount /dev/sdc3 /mnt
<Innomen> alreayd mounted
<pawan> hi
<ikonia> Innomen: excellent, so open /mnt/boot/grub/device.map in a text editor
<pawan> what is the latest version of ubuntu
<CyberFAIL> <IndyGunFreak> at least he gets a workout running bck and forth to the freezer <== it is quite the run
<ikonia> pawan 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: stable is feisty fawn 7.04, gutsy 8.10 will be out in about 20 days
<Innomen> oky
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: lol
<ikonia> Innomen in thatfile you should see an entry for /dev/sdc
<IndyGunFreak> is it done download the dependencies?
<pawan> 8.10 beta is out there
<ikonia> Innomen what does /dev/sdc map to ?
<Innomen> open
<ikonia> pawan 7.10 beta is out
<ikonia> pawan but it is a beta
<Innomen> hd2
<ikonia> Innomen damn !
<ikonia> Innomen thought I had it then
<pawan> will the new release be feisty
<Innomen> no you're right this should be working
<Innomen> i dont think its the software
<ikonia> pawan no 7.04 is fesity
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: yup its done
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Innomen> i think heguru was onto it when he asked about my ata controller
<pawan> then
<IndyGunFreak> in a terminal, type cd ~/pidgin-2.1.1
<ikonia> Innomen and to double check the root(hd2,2) entry is in /mnt/boot/grub/meny.lst"
<IndyGunFreak> and it should change the directory prompt in the terminal
<usr13> pawan, Yes the new release will be feisty, but that's not it's name  :)
<Innomen> that drive was a huge pain in the ass to get seen by the system
<Innomen> even now the live cd is not seeing the 300s on the ide channels
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: sorry, that should be cd ~/pidgin-2.2.1
<pawan> can we upgrade the existing installation
<CyberFAIL> lol
<Innomen> ok
<CyberFAIL> i noticed but cd'ed there manually
<ikonia> Innomen  but just to be clear "root (hd2,2)" in /mnt/boor/grub/menu.lst"
<usr13> pawan, Yes
<pawan> or new installation
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok.. type ./configure
<Innomen> between the menu, the blkids, and the device map we have a path of trans;lation between the /dev/sd* the (hd*) and the menu items
<usr13> pawn Yes
<Innomen> i've learned the whole cycle
<ikonia> Innomen this would be easier if you could pastbin the whole thing
<unicode> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> yea the ubuntu options all point to hd 2,2
<ikonia> Innomen spot on
<Innomen> yea I'm sure :/
<ikonia> Innomen i'll have to think on this, ias it makes no sense
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak:
<barzini> ikonia: just in case you lost me :-D I am still hanging on
<CyberFAIL> now make?
<IndyGunFreak> yes.
<zoldar> how to enable chat logging in kopete ?
<ikonia> barzini sorry, I forgot about you
<CyberFAIL> then make install?
<barzini> he no prob I appreciate any help
<Innomen> i'm sorry barzini
<Innomen> I'm hogging the genius
<Innomen> you can have some
<barzini> hey real problems are real i shot my self in this case I think
<pawan> hello
<Innomen> well hell me 2
<Innomen> lol
<ikonia> barzini the package is called mktemp
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: after make... do i do make install?
<DaBeowulf> Is there an oss mixer?
<DaBeowulf> I used Audacity on Win98SE to record stuff and just gave it a try under Xubuntu but there're high frequency beeps and all sorts of things and the recorded stuff sounds absolutely crappy and unlike the source stuff. I tried alsamixer and xfce4-mixer to no avail.
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: after make, its sudo make install
<barzini> ok is there a prefferd way to get it?
<ikonia> Innomen your pro blem is very unusual
<Innomen> audacity! that reminds me
<IndyGunFreak> then it should be compiled and in your menu
<CyberFAIL> and then?
<CyberFAIL> !play? :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about play? :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> is the a gui for perl audio converter?
<ikonia> barzini from the synaptic repo I guess, if you search synaptic for initd or mkinitrd it will proably be a dependency
<Innomen> my voice recorder spits out weird voc files heheh
<sodoku> has anybody time differnces in the appointments between the gnome panel and evolution?
<sodoku> gnome panel shows appointments one hour to late
<navets_> ls
<heguru> Innomen: you don't have PATA hard disks in the same machine?
<ikonia> heguru he said he had two PATA's with it
<Innomen> how do i check if they are pata?
<Innomen> on is sata the others arent
<Innomen> i dont know what they are
<ikonia> Innomen: IDE = pata SATA = serial
<adlisyakir> hye.. how i can play irc like mirc in ubuntu?
<adlisyakir> i'm using ubuntu 7.04
<ikonia> adlisyakir xchat
<CyberFAIL> omw make takes long
<adlisyakir> how i can get xchat?
<DaBeowulf> No pidgin
<ikonia> adlisyakir install it using the package manager
<adlisyakir> how>?
<Innomen> oh yes
<sodoku> sudo apt-get install xchat
<ikonia> !synaptic >adlisyakir
<Innomen> heheh ide
<sodoku> in the terminal
<DaBeowulf> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<sodoku> !pidgin
<DaBeowulf> God why does the recorded stuff sound so crappy? And why is there a high frequency constant beep even if I only record 'silence'?
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: yes, make will take a few minutes.. usually about 10-15
* genii sips a coffee
<LjL> DaBeowulf: noisy soundcard? MIDI input (or other noisy inputs) enabled?
<dorothygale_> Hi all. Where can I get Ubuntu Server support?
<LjL> who #ubuntu-server
<LjL> ahem
<LjL> here.
<dorothygale_> thanks
<adlisyakir> what is pidgin?
<MikeonTV> Hey guys. My morning routin includes turning on my duelbooted laptop (with ubuntu as default), then I open IRC and other programs that constently are updating and then getting ready for the day. I use BitchX irc client (runs in the terminal) is there a way to set a series of command in the terminal so It will automatically open 4 terminals, each run Bitchx and get me in to my servers and channels?
<DaBeowulf> Well it's onboard sound but my old mobo had a nice one so I thought they do, this: Realtelk ALC655 (6 channel audio CODEC) compliant with AC'97 2.3 specs
<dgjones> !pidgin | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Unterfranke> hi
<Unterfranke> plz
<Unterfranke> can you tell me, an German ubuntu Chan
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: once its completely done, just start pidgin, and there's a Googletalk plugin, jus set it up with your account, same with msn
<dgjones> !de | Unterfranke
<ubotu> Unterfranke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Unterfranke> thx
<heguru> Innomen: do you want to try something else to fix your boot issue?
<Innomen> duhr
<CyberFAIL> jsut started the make install IndyGunFreak
<Innomen> of course :)
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok.
<Innomen> i'm leanring here
<Innomen> learning
<heguru> Innomen: open the device.map file in an editor
<Innomen> open
<Unterfranke> Servus
<heguru> Innomen: add one line for each hard disk
<adlisyakir> hye.. how i can get 2 OS in one computer, like windows vista and ubuntu without effect my pc. and i can choose one that i want when open the pc. how/?
<heguru> Innomen: (hd0) /dev/sda
<IndyGunFreak> !dualboot | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<Innomen> thats what it has already
<heguru> Innomen: hd1 should be sdb, hd2 is already there i believe, hd3 should be /dev/hda, hd4 should be /dev/hdb
<heguru> Innomen: ah my bad sorry got confused
<IndyGunFreak> adlisyakir: but some people have had issues dual booting vista, ymmv
<Innomen> oky there is no 4
<Innomen> or 3
<heguru> Innomen: you have a total of 5 hard disks right?
<heguru> Innomen: 3 SATA and 2 IDE?
<Innomen> yes but it dosent see the 300s
<Innomen> no
<Innomen> 2 peta 1 sata
<Innomen> the 1 seta is cut into three parititons
<Innomen> 1 xp, 1 ubuntu 1 swap and freespace un allocated
<CyberFAIL> IndyGunFreak: it wont connect
<IndyGunFreak> why not?
<IndyGunFreak> yuou're doing something wrong then
<IndyGunFreak> i'm n my gmail account righ tnow and its fine.
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Innomen> could i loan machine to the ubunut people
<Mortice> 3
<Mortice> oops
<barzini> ikonia: that  got it and it seems happy in the process however I seem to have lost my desktop backgound, X's where things where around the desktop and icons on the menus are gone
<Innomen> could i loian this machine to the ubuntu people and ahve the develop a fix?
<Innomen> them
<ikonia> Innomen if you have network access, I'll play with it and see if I can fix it
<ikonia> barzini what are you actually doing ?
<Innomen> nope i dont, i have a belkin pci wireless card it it dosent see the net
<Innomen> let me tinker
<ikonia> Innomen ok
<superhumanly> Hey, can someone help me with a touchpad related issue? My touchpad is WAY too sensitve...
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: did you figure it out?
<IndyGunFreak> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !touch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rabbitbunny> So, I'm running fine and stable on 6.06, Assuming I install a soundcard, What are the cahnces of it not booting to a usable state versus working perfectly?
<IndyGunFreak> Rabbitbunny: why 6.06?
<Rabbitbunny> IndyGunFreak: 733MHz, 320MB.
<IndyGunFreak> anyways, it depends on the sound card.
<IndyGunFreak> Rabbitbunny: that has nothing to do with it.
<jegHegy> hello all. i'm having bluetooth problems (feisty, laptop with USB BT adapter, Sony-Ericsson phone, Asus Windows Mobile 5 PDA); i can pair all devices successfully, but i cannot create a persistent connection from the laptop to the other devices. it works fine if i browse OBEX or send files, but if i try to bind a serial port of a device to the laptop in blueman, it connects while i discover the services, and then disconnects immediately.
<Rabbitbunny> 6.10 and 7x hate me too.
<dgjones> !synaptics | superhumanly
<ubotu> superhumanly: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<CyberFAIL> yes IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> Rabbitbunny: i'm guessing you were doing something wrong then... or some hardware issue.
<IndyGunFreak> CyberFAIL: ok.
<superhumanly> thanks obotu
<Rabbitbunny> IndyGunFreak: Probably hardware. I guess I'll grab the soundcard and ask a more difned question.
<Rabbitbunny> defined*
<Innomen> its trying to connect
<Innomen> it does see my wireless card
<IndyGunFreak> Rabbitbunny: google will probably go a long way to helping you pick a compatible sound card
<heguru> Innomen: sorry my nm-applet got upgraded
<gordonjcp> Rabbitbunny: unless something is terribly terribly wrong, adding a soundcard shouldn't stop your PC from booting
<barzini> ikonia: I was trying to add ffmpeg days ago but scrwed up something when I did an update and upgrade now I have the kernel fix so it's not complaining but gnome got removed or corrupted in the process can I jsut resintall the desktop or what
<Innomen> its good man
<Innomen> you guys dont have to apologize to me for anything
<Innomen> i'd pay you all for your time if i had the money
<heguru> Innomen: ok one thing i don't understand, why is your disk detected as sdc while its the only sata disk
<Rabbitbunny> Creative SoundBlaster 24bit sound realistic?
<ikonia> barzini not sure why a kernel update would remove gnome
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: did they figure it out?
<Innomen> no they didnt but not for lack of trying
<heguru> Innomen: ok lets try to open the device.map file again
<Innomen> open
<heguru> can you tell me the three lines that are there?
<Innomen> a list hd 0-2
<Innomen> dev/ sd a b and c
<Innomen> in order
<Innomen> 0=a and so on
<Chriswaterguy> Hi - I can't find the opt directory! It does show up in Thunar, under filesystem. (I'm trying to copy sunbird files into opt, following an installation guide)
<Chriswaterguy> sorry, I meant, "it doesn't show up"
<barzini> ikonia: I think the real problem was the go-by to find ffmpeg lead me to pulling from unstable sources to locate ffmpeg and i got some stuff that caused problems but getting rid of it cause the other problem. I think I' stable now I just need my desktop back
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: open a terminal  gksudo thunar, then navigate to the opt folder
<ikonia> barzini re-apply the "gnome-desktop" package
<barzini> via apt-get ?
<heguru> Innomen: are you sure you have 2 IDE and 1 SATA hard disks and not 3 SATA hard disks?
<_stefan_> anyone else having trouples finding proftpd package through apt? I've done apt-get update but I cant find the package, has there been a security issue with it?
<Innomen> certain
<Innomen> but i'm willing to try anything
<ikonia> heguru don't forget ide is now /sd$
<Pici> _stefan_: Looks to be there, make sure that you have the universe repo enabled.
<zhanx> ok, here is the next one....
<Pici> _stefan_: At least on feisty.
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: what is the problem, grub doesn't load?
<zhanx> !biometrics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biometrics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<heguru> ikonia: yeah just realized
<zhanx> !fingerprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zhanx> !bioApi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bioapi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_stefan_> thanks I'll check, was sure I unmarked it when I marked cdrom
<LjL> !botabuse | zhanx
<ubotu> zhanx: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Innomen> grub loads, i sekect ubuntu and it says partion not found
<Innomen> error 22 i think
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: oh ok...
<ikonia> Innomen thats correct selected partition does not exist
<ikonia> Innomen which it does
<zhanx> ok.. that taken care. trying to get my finger print reader working
<Innomen> when i pick the windows one it says error 13
<ikonia> Innomen hence the lost
<ikonia> Innomen the windows one is error 13 ?
<zhanx> i cant get the sample program to start
<Innomen> yes
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: heguru  have you guys considered like maybe just reinstalling grub w/ super grub disk or something?.. I don't know, i know squat about grub.
<Innomen> something about format it says
<Innomen> i cant recall but i said it before
<Innomen> let me search
<dogger> hi can anyone suggest a good secure currently maintained IRC server to install on ubuntu?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak: Thanks... but I still can't see opt!
<Innomen> gah buffer too big
<Innomen> iz gone
<ikonia> dogger its just personal opinion
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: did you click on Filesystem on the left?
<Chriswaterguy> yes
<Chriswaterguy> there's mnt and proc, but no opt in between.
<dogger> sure, but I'm asking peoples opinions - lots of them seem to be dead
<genii> !info ircd-hybrid |dogger
<ubotu> dogger: ircd-hybrid: high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.1-3 (feisty), package size 549 kB, installed size 2208 kB
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: hmm, i have no explanation, i'm looking right at mine.
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak: I'm using Xubuntu, does that matter?
<dogger> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: shouldn't
<_stefan_> Pici: it was there it was under the security universy, *tries to become less stupid, might be hard though*
<genii> dogger: Lots of info can be found at their home site, http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/
<dogger> thanks genii :)
<zoe> kfgkgkgk
<superhumanly> another issue: when i install all of the updates(after installing a clean alternate iso version of 7.04, ubuntu will no longer boot, it stops at an error message.
<ckin2001> Chriswaterguy, sudo mkdir opt , opt isn't alwasy created by default
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak: hmm... if there's no suggestions, I'll post on a forum somewhere (I guess ubuntuforums or linuxquestions).
<IndyGunFreak> ta
<IndyGunFreak> ya
<Chriswaterguy> ah
<genii> dogger: You're welcome :) Maybe look into some bots as well, eggdrop or such to keep cahnnels open and police them
<dogger> ah ok sure
<saxi1> superhumanly: have you tried to choose an older kernel?
<Chriswaterguy> thanks - I just created the folder in Thunar.
<kahrytan> superhumanly, error msg is?
<Odo> &join ubuntu-it
<superhumanly> when i use the older kernel, it works for the first boot but then produces the same error message again, an i'm not sure of the exact mesage off hand...
<superhumanly> i would have to install all th updates, pretty much rendering this install of ubuntu useless, in order to reprouduce the error lol
<superhumanly> i do know that the "ubuntu" loading screen would load like |---| that much then freeze up for like 2 minutes, then the error woul appear.
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak and ckin2001: Thanks - just managed to copy the files.
<tudor> Hi all
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: what were you doing wrong?
<kahrytan> superhumanly, what error msg?
<superhumanly> i'm not sure, as i said i would have to brick this ubuntu install to reproduce it lol
<superhumanly> any common errors wih symptoms like that that i can choose from? lol
<superhumanly> BTW i'm running this from wubi.
<Innomen> freenode.com or .net?
<superhumanly> net
<barzini> ikonia: I am getting a bunch of unmet dependencies when I issue this "apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment" any suggestions
<ikonia> barzini what version of gnome desktop is it trying to pull down, the old stable or an unstable one
<Innomen> super: thanky
<mooper> Hi, How do I configure X to use dual screens? I have an ATI sapphire x1650 pro
<barzini> The stable on i commented out the unstale stuff
<barzini> stable one
<ikonia> barzini so are the deps the stable or unstable versions its complaining about
<superhumanly> but i guess i'll install all the updates so i can get this error to appear :)
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak: didn't realize I had to create the file. I'd assumed that opt must be the Linux version of Programs in XP or something like that, so couldn't figure why it wasn't there.
<Chriswaterguy> also didn't know about gksudo thunar
<IndyGunFreak> lol, well thats a good reason you couldn't find it.
<IndyGunFreak> Chriswaterguy: it just allows you to open thunar with root access so you can create opt(or add to it)
<superhumanly> downloading/installing the updates now, 120 files.
<barzini> ikonia :I don't know how to tell here is a snippit  Depends: gnome-core (= 1:2.12.2.3) but it is not going to be installed  Depends: epiphany-browser (>= 1.8.3-2) but it is not going to be installed or
<IndyGunFreak> you can actually use gksudo with any graphical program that needs root... gksudo gedit, gksudo thunar, etc.
<atompngn> innomen: I understand you're having some trouble with grub?
<Innomen> indeed i am
<Innomen> are you the ringer from marshall? :)
<superhumanly> WOW the flashfxp desktop icon is hgue
<superhumanly> huge*
<atompngn> innomen: the ringer?
<heguru> Innomen: can you try one more thing?
<Innomen> do you work at marshall? :P
<Innomen> heguru
<Innomen> of course
<atompngn> innomen: yes
<Innomen> yur the ringer :)
<heguru> Innomen: but before you try, let me ask, because i remember you trying that in the morning (4-5 hours back)
<Innomen> ikonia: heguru and others have been helping me
<Innomen> i dont mind doing it again
<Innomen> it'll help me learn
<heguru> Innomen: you tried editing the grub boot options at boot time to point to different hd (hd(0,2))?
<Innomen> yup
<Innomen> both via the menu.lst file and from the menu itself
<Chriswaterguy> IndyGunFreak and ckin2001: Thanks again - I'm off. Net cafes in North Sumatra are too bloody smokey.
<heguru> Innomen: do you remember trying hd(0,2)
<Chriswaterguy> (and this is supposedly a non-smoking one)
<ckin2001> Chriswaterguy, np :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> np
<Innomen> no i dont
<heguru> Innomen: can you remove the cd
<heguru> Innomen: boot again and enter the GRUB menu
<Innomen> if i do you'll have to tell me how to open the device file and menu file again when i come back heheh
<vsayikiran> how to use IR port in ubuntu
<Innomen> sure
<kane77> I have a problem: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on  unknown-block(0,0) Can I fix it somehow?? one of the previous kernels work ok...
<Innomen> i'll still be here
<Innomen> diffrent machine
<heguru> Innomen: lols sure :)
<zhanx> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how infrared port work?
<heguru> Innomen: use Ctrl+X and then N to close then without saving
<heguru> Innomen: and reboot
<Innomen> hey heguru
<heguru> Innomen: yeah
<Innomen> can you update atompngn on the nature of the problem and the basic steps we've tried?
<Innomen> i dont recall it well enough to explain
<heguru> Innomen: sure
<vsayikiran> heguru: how to use infrared port does it require any drivers
<atompngn> wth is a ringer?
<heguru> atompngn: he's getting error 22 when trying to boot
<heguru> atompngn: three hard disks
<heguru> atompngn: two PATA onr SATA
<heguru> atompngn: grub installed on PATA
<heguru> atompngn: / on SATA
<Innomen> a ringer is an expert hired from out of town to win a competiton
<atompngn> ok, is /boot on a different part?
<heguru> atompngn: no its on SATA as well
<Innomen> its like bringing babe ruth to a little league game :P it was a compliment
<Innomen> well now i'm not getting the grub menu
<Innomen> it just goes straight to error 22
<Innomen> i dont understand
<Innomen> nothing changed
<heguru> Innomen: well try again, maybe you missed it :D
<trogdor> Innomen: try using live cd to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> Innomen because you've borked your grub install now
<Innomen> lol
<Innomen> of course i have
<ikonia> trogdor that won't work if he's not getting the menu up
<Innomen> let me boot form the cd again and i'll go fix it
<trogdor> ikonia: maybe he disabled the menu?..
<ikonia> trogdor no, he's just borked the install
<Innomen> i didnt make any changes
<Innomen> at least i thgouth i didnt
<heguru> Innomen: did you change the menu.lst
<heguru> Innomen: i don't remember you changing it
<Innomen> not intentionally
<Innomen> we just oepned stuff to see if the paths matched up
<Innomen> the uuids and such
<IndyGunFreak> lol... not *intentionally*
<Innomen> :P
<IndyGunFreak> i guess i'll ask again, wouldn't super grub disk be really good in this situation to reinstall grub, and hopefully detect ubuntu, windows, etc?
<heguru> Innomen: try to boot to LiveCD and then from the boot menu select boot from 1st hard disk
<Innomen> i'll say it again i'll try whatever
<heguru> Innomen: see if you get grub menu this time
<Innomen> its already booting into the live cd
<barzini> ikonia: did you see my response?
<ikonia> barzini no, sorry I didn't
<Innomen> you want me to force it? or is there nothing i should eb doing in teh livecd
<Innomen> i ask cus it takes awhile to boot into it
<vsayikiran> does anyone know how to use infrared port
<Innomen> opky sure
<atompngn> Innomen: did they check to see if you're windows part is marked with a boot flag?
* kane77 wonders why is everybody ignoring him... :/
<Innomen> how would i check?
<IndyGunFreak> its a conspiracy
<heguru> Innomen: well, i don't want you to boot the LiveCD Ubuntu, on the first screen before the LiveCD starts loading, there is the option of booting from the first hard disk
<Innomen> so no
<Innomen> no grub menu
<ikonia> Innomen: fdisk /dev/sdc
<LjL> vsayikiran: not really, but i know you should install the 'irda-utils' package and edit /etc/default/irda-utils
<Innomen> straight ot error 22
<atompngn> Innomen: You'd have to use a linux compatible fdisk program
<LjL> !irda > vsayikiran    (vsayikiran, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Innomen> booting back into the live cd
<Innomen> i'm doing all this from ubunutu
<Dan__> hey sup guys im having issues running the ubuntu cd to install it
<atompngn> Innomen: so you can get ubuntu booted?
<ikonia> Innomen: ubuntu has fdisk
<Innomen> yea from the cd :)
<atompngn> Innomen: just not your windows partition?
<Innomen> yea i know, i used sudo fdisk -l earlier to display the drives
<Innomen> no, nothing will boot from the HD
<heguru> Innomen: ok hold on, you're not getting it. Put the LiveCD in drive, when the live cd boots, BEFORE it starts loading, you get the menu with one last option saying boot from Hard disk
<Innomen> only the cd
<atompngn> Innomen: so your bootloader menu, won't boot *anything*
<barzini> ikonia: here you go  :I don't know how to tell here is a snippit  Depends: gnome-core (= 1:2.12.2.3) but it is not going to be installed  Depends: epiphany-browser (>= 1.8.3-2) but it is not going to be installed.... I'll wait my turn
<vsayikiran> LjL: does your solutiion work , did you try yourself
<Innomen> heguru: yes i got that, and still the grub menu is now missing
<Innomen> i did both
<ikonia> barzini Hmmm looks like itrs trying to ask for new versions for your current install
<Dan__> i get a "/bin/sh:cant access tty;job control turned off(initramfs) "
<Innomen> i know what you were haveing me do
<ikonia> barzini you may be better doing a clean install than trying to clean up
<LjL> vsayikiran: it's not a "solution". it's just installing the standard Linux IrDA stack utils.
<Innomen> no it will not boot anything
<LjL> vsayikiran: what is certain is that nothing *will* work if you don't install that.
<heguru> Innomen: yeah so your grub menu ain't working anymore. perfect!
<Innomen> when ubuntu options are selected it says cannot find parition error 22 and when xp is selected it says error 13 something about formatting being wrong
<Innomen> yea lol
<heguru> Innomen: it really is your cat's ghost!
<Innomen> i munged it up just looking at it apprently
<barzini> ikonia: ok so  how do I assist it
<Innomen> i know i told you guys lol
<Innomen> she's SO pissed at me :P
<LjL> vsayikiran: and, no, i've had many problems with my IrDA, including not being able to transfer files via OBEX. however, if you don't install irda-utils, you're *guaranteed* not to be able to use IrDA at all.
<ikonia> Innomen carefull on the language
<Innomen> sry
<ikonia> barzini as I said, you may find it easier to re-install than downgrade everything
<vsayikiran> ok
<murlidhar> my automatic update is not working well it says Software index is broken
<murlidhar> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<heguru> Innomen: you can quick fix your grub by downloading super grub disk
<Innomen> still laoding the cd
<Innomen> oky
<vsayikiran> LjL: which laptop model are you using
<heguru> Innomen: instead of going into the live cd and all
<barzini> ikonia: when you say re-install do you mena dump my existing work and reinstall the entire os ?
<Innomen> this should be intresting
<ikonia> barzini yup
<LjL> vsayikiran: i'm not using a laptop. i've got a USB dongle.
<heguru> Innomen: http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Innomen> i'll ahve to dl here and then move it over and burn it form within the live cd
<Dan__> hello
<barzini> ikonia: Yikes!
<Innomen> because unless i can get this machine to boot i dont have a burner handy
<heguru> Innomen: well you can boot it on a Floppy or USB disk as well
<Innomen> oh peaches
<Innomen> oky let me dl and install this
<FF29> so
<FF29> what does /bin/sh:cant access tty; job control turned off
<FF29> mean
<murlidhar> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<murlidhar> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<murlidhar> what do i do now
<vsayikiran> LjL: i dont have this file in my pc "/etc/default/irda-utils"
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: run synaptic and choose the broken filter.
<Sprog> What channel should I be on for help with Gutsy/Compiz?
<FF29> um... what do u mean a broken package??
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: how?
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: by clicking on 'Broken'
<benzs_s> sprog: #compiz and #ubuntu+1
<Sprog> Thanks Ben
<FF29> can you guys even see what im typing
<ikonia> yes
<FF29> ok
<zuzzarell19> ciao
<zuzzarell19> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<atlfalcons866> how can i use ext4
<ikonia> atlfalcons866 you can't
<atlfalcons866> why
<ikonia> atlfalcons866 doesn't exist yet
<LjL> vsayikiran: you should have it *after* installing 'irda-utils'
<atlfalcons866> o
<vsayikiran> LjL: ok
<Innomen>  In order to use this archive you will have to run a linux or a linux live cd. Identify your usb pendrive device. (E.g. it is called /dev/sdc) Untar the file in the usb so that you see the folder boot in it. Open a terminal and type:  $ sudo grub grub> device (hd3) /dev/sdc grub> root (hd3,0) grub> setup (hd3) grub> quit $ sync
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: when i open synaptic it says it is running and i can't see in processess
<Innomen> i havethe boot folder on the usb drive
<Innomen> is it wanting me to paste that command into a temrinal and hit enter or is there short hand i'm missing
<Innomen> like whats the $ mean at the front?
<fyrestrtr> murlidhar: log out and log back in
<murlidhar> brb
<fyrestrtr> Innomen: $ is the prompt
<Innomen> oky
<trogdor> ikonia: is that your test site? http://www.ikonia.co.uk/
<ikonia> trogdor no
<ikonia> didn't even know that existed
<trogdor> ikonia: oh it looked kinda kool so thought I'd ask
<Innomen> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<ikonia> trogdor nope, nothing to do with me
<ikonia> and it does look handy
<Innomen> i love it when things make assumptions
<FF29> so what does  "/bin/sh:cant access tty; job control turned off" mean
<heguru> Innomen: what did you type?
<Innomen> "sudo grub grub> device (hd3) /dev/sdc grub> root (hd3,0) grub> setup (hd3) grub> quit $ sync"
<mooper> Where can I get help on setting up my dual screen ubuntu machine? Im having problems understanding what I need to o
<ikonia> Innomen hd3 won't exist
<ikonia> Innomen you've only get 3 drives
<Innomen> no no
<mooper> and the howto's dont seem to be working too welll
<ikonia> mooper #xorg
<Innomen> diffrent machine i'm trying pt prepare a bootable usb drive for the supergrub app
<ikonia> Innomen I see
<Innomen> because this machine dosent have aburner
<barzini> what grouping does gnome fall under in the lists of installed packages such as admin,base,devel doc stc. I am looking in apitude for the package but can't find it
<Innomen> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download#usb
<Innomen> you wanna help me with it?
<ikonia> happy to help
<ikonia> although I don't rate that product
<Innomen> i dont understand what they mean by "Open a terminal and type:  $ sudo grub grub> device (hd3) /dev/sdc grub> root (hd3,0) grub> setup (hd3) grub> quit $ sync"
<murlidhar> fyrestrtr: thnks now it's working my comical application was broken
<ikonia> Innomen its an example command
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> i'm not getting the example
<Innomen> and theyre is no explanation of what that command does
<Innomen> so i ahve no way of understanding the syntax
<barzini> Innomen good luck. thanks ikonia later!
<Innomen> thanky barzini :)
<ikonia> Innomen its writing a boot sector to your usb stick
<Innomen> ahhh
<Woet> Why is my screen resolution maximum 1024 x 800? I want it bigger.
<Innomen> so i need ot find out what my usb drive is first
<heguru> Innomen: back, well yes
<heguru> Innomen: where did you extract the files?
<Innomen> /dev/sdb1
<Innomen> i put them on the usb stick
<therapy> Woet: you can change that in xorg.conf
<Innomen> /dev/sdb1 is the jump drive
<Innomen> so hold on
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<Woet> And where do i find xorg.conf ?
<therapy> Woet: /etc/X11/
<kane77> Woet, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<heguru> Innomen: don't type sdb1 instead only sdb
<Woet> thanks
<Innomen> "robing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Innomen> "
<Innomen> probing*
<heguru> Innomen: booting from USB?
<Innomen> i'm preparing too
<fbn> hi, what is the default DB, user and pass on a postgresql installation on ubuntu?
<Innomen> here is what i'm doing to run super grub from a jump drive because i cant burn a cd
<Innomen> In order to use this archive you will have to run a linux or a linux live cd. Identify your usb pendrive device. (E.g. it is called /dev/sdc) Untar the file in the usb so that you see the folder boot in it. Open a terminal and type:  $ sudo grub grub> device (hd3) /dev/sdc grub> root (hd3,0) grub> setup (hd3) grub> quit $ sync
<Innomen> from http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download#usb
<Innomen> whew
<heguru> Innomen: eys
<Innomen> :P
<heguru> Innomen: yes, just replace sdc with your usb drive
<atompngn> heguru: wouldn't hd2 be mapped to his sdb; rather than hd3?
<Innomen> i still dont under stand
<Innomen> so knowing that just jump drive is /dev/sdb1 and i'm now at the grub prompt what should i type?
<adlisyakir> hai
<Innomen> you'll only have to do that for me once
<heguru> Innomen: are you sure your usb is sdb1?
<adlisyakir> /list
<adlisyakir> hahaha
<adlisyakir> nice.. i'm using ubuntu.. now
<adlisyakir> :)
<Innomen> according to sudo fdisk -l its the only fat32 drive
<adlisyakir> thank for everyone which help me befire
<heguru> Innomen: ok good
<adlisyakir> thank for everyone which help me before
<Innomen> i'm thinking so
<Innomen> so, now what?
<Innomen> i dont undestand the short hand
<adlisyakir> hye.. how can i get something like yahoo messager to run on ubuntu
<Innomen> i dont know wherer the exmaple ends and the real command begins
<heguru> Innomen: one min
<Innomen> oky
<pixl> anyone know how to turn off dvd drive on my laptop to save power?
<Grim76> adlisyakir: use gaim pidgin or kopete
<papaya> Hi, is is possible to to download EclipseIDE for C/C++Developers and EclipseIDE for JavaDevelopers and extract them into the same folder to use them both ?
<adlisyakir> Grim76 : how i can get it? can u get the code for terminal
<Innomen> you can search it in add remove
<Innomen> upper left applications
<Grim76> adlisyakir: You probably have one of them already installed
<Innomen> its at the bottom of the list
<Innomen> yea it comes with gaim built in
<adlisyakir> yeah... i will try it now.. wait
<fbn> has anybody installed postgesql on ubuntu? how can I connect to the database with psql ?
<heguru> Innomen: ok you are at the grub prompt?
<Innomen> yes
<akeem> hi
<heguru> Innomen: type: device (hd3) /dev/sdb
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> :) hello!
<tich> is it possible to make sleep and hibernate work with nvidia?
<heguru> Innomen: you ran grub with sudo right?
<heguru> Innomen: sudo grub
<Innomen> yes i did
<akeem> how ur day
<Innomen> command input back to prompt
<heguru> Innomen: ok good
<heguru> Innomen: type: root (hd3,0)
<Innomen> command input back to prompt
<akonkwamubagwa> Hello! I'm using xmms-shell and I would like to know wher I can find a list of the comands I can use via the terminal
<heguru> Innomen: then: setup (hd3)
<heguru> Innomen: then quit
<shearn89> akonkwamubagwa: try "man xmms-shell"
<akeem> good day lady
<Innomen> ok
<heguru> Innomen: on the prompt type: sudo sync
<heguru> Innomen: now reboot and configure your bios to boot from USB
<oasis> I can't stand any more
<shearn89> oasis: ?
<Innomen> both done
<oasis> yes
<Innomen> cool
<oasis> I am a new learner
<shearn89> oasis: can't stand what?
<oasis> ha,i just make a joke
<vmlinuz1> hi 4 all
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to update my ubuntu
<adlisyakir> ?
<akeem> is there any sexy lady in the room today
<oasis> I am a new linux learner
<vmlinuz1> why thouchpad don't works? http://rafb.net/p/etCesS83.html
<heguru> !ot | akeem
<ubotu> akeem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shearn89> adlisyakir: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal.
<akeem> wat up
<heguru> !ohmy | akeem
<ubotu> akeem: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<akeem> yeah'] 
<oasis> sorry,I must go now
<akonkwamubagwa> shearn89:  It doesn't seem to help, it does not describe any commands to play/pause or for volume control , or to pick a song, etc.
<vmlinuz1> please help me .. :(
<Innomen> ok suprer grub botted
<akeem> wat new
<Innomen> booted
<shearn89> akonkwamubagwa: okay. try "xmms-shell --help"
<king_> belgium?
<Innomen> reading
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<vmlinuz1> i've done apt-get install tpconfig but nothins
<vmlinuz1> any ideas?
<vmlinuz1> *nothing
<king_> belgium?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i see you all finally tried my super grub idea..lol
<Innomen> i've goty a menu now
<akeem> heguru u want to chat
<shearn89> vmlinuz1: what do you mean nothing? are you back at the commadn prompt?
<Innomen> anyone have an idea what i should be doing or should i experiment?
<vmlinuz1> shearn89: no, thouchpad still don't works very well
<king_> turkish people here
<heguru> Innomen: you selected the language?
<vmlinuz1> http://rafb.net/p/etCesS83.html <-- here errors shearn89
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: i've fumbled through grub, but never knew what i wa doing.
<Innomen> yea
<akeem> pick me then
<heguru> Innomen: Next select Gnu/Linux
<akonkwamubagwa> shearn89:  It gives me the same description as in the man pages. thanx anyways for the help
<shearn89> vmlinuz1: okay hold on.
<Innomen> oky selected
<heguru> Innomen: next Fix Boot of Gnu/Linux
<Innomen> i now see fix boot etc
<king_> someone want to date for tonight in belgium
<akeem> any lady there that is single
<xiaujuin> tri_imut@yahoo.com
<shearn89> vmlinuz1: what laptop are you using?
<Innomen> oky
<vmlinuz1> shearn89: acer aspire 5710
<Innomen> selected
<shearn89> !ot | king_
<ubotu> king_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> !offtopic >akeem
<heguru> Innomen: you have to select the partition where you originally installed grub
<ikonia> !offtopic >king_
<Innomen> oky
<Innomen> only two options
<akeem> yeah
<king_> yes of course shearn
<heguru> Innomen: what are the two options?
<Innomen> the sata and the windows install
<Innomen> i did the sata
<heguru> Innomen: i believe your mbr is on the Windows Disk?
<king_> i am from gent an you
<ikonia> heguru they are the same disk
<Lax> Hello. Anyone would know how to change permissions on my sdcard? i cant write to the card :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> !offtopic > king_
<Innomen> yes probably
<Innomen> let me go back
<heguru> Innomen: oh yeah ok
<heguru> Innomen: so let it fix now and reboot
<baggles> hi. how do i get the list of packages that have been requested to be installed... i mean a list excluding packages that are just installed because they're dependencies....
<shearn89> vmlinuz1: does this work - http://quail.southernvaleslug.org/acer_aspire_5601AWLMi.html#synaptics
<Innomen> guess what, error 22
<xiaujuin> _imut@yahoo.com
<akonkwamubagwa> does anyone here know how to use xmms via command line?
<empemp> i can't get my compiz dektop to look so cool as they are in the youtube videos
<heguru> Innomen: without the grub menu?
<Innomen> without the menu
<empemp> is there one program that can change all the settings tha i need?
<empemp> instead of using different programs
<wastrel> hi
<Pici> xiaujuin: ?
<heguru> ikonia: any idea if grub is installed on his SATA dis or PATA?
<heguru> *disk
<ikonia> amur [n=pramur@202.182.191.232]  has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> 15:21 < hegur sata
<ikonia> heguru sata sorry
<ikonia> heguru its a 140g sata disks with his windows and ubuntu partition on
<ikonia> heguru the other two idea disks are encypted
<Innomen> and invisable nothing sees them except windows
<Innomen> not even the live cd
<Innomen> i'll deal with that later
<Innomen> lol
<ikonia> Innomen if you do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" do you get anything back ?
<rowdy> I lost admin privileges yesterday when i was trying to add myself to vboxusers group...i am unable to sudo..lost sound..admin menu doesnt show
<LjL> baggles: cat  /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<Innomen> is there anything in this boot and tools menu i could use?
<rowdy> what are the default groups i shd add myself to
<Innomen> i'd have to boot back into the live cd to check
<kyja> WOW !! follow this if you like its for ubuntu forrum https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2302
<Innomen> ghimmie a minute
<heguru> Innomen: ok
<baggles> i don't have that file, ljl. maybe i should say this is breezy.
<rowdy> any idea
<Innomen> booting into live cd
<LjL> baggles: oh.
<atlfalcons866> can i use reiserfs4
<baggles> hrm
<baggles> must be somewhere
<jrib> rowdy: i am in (not all default): jrib adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data src video plugdev users netdev lpadmin powerdev scanner admin kvm davfs2 gnomedev vboxusers
<Innomen> hey ikonia just for education what are you trying to accomplish
<LjL> baggles: for the record, breezy is not supported anymore. anyway, breezy doesn't keep a record of which files were installed by you, and which were installed automatically (unless you're an aptitude user). the best you could do - but i'm unsure how - is to see which packages aren't dependencies of anything else that's installed.
<baggles> ack. ok thanks ljl.
<doktoreas> anyone knows how enable 1680x1050 on a Intel video card?
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: doesn't work for me
<LjL> baggles: you could perhaps do it with deborphan or debfoster, somehow
<rowdy> any idea how to add myself those...
<rowdy> need to boot in linux single rt
<kyja> oh. the link? or the plugin?
<wang> Hi, all. Now I'am having a happy time with  Dapper on my IBM R50e. would you please tell me if I can have a smooth upgrade simply by replacing *dapper* with *gusty* in my source list? thanks
<Lax> how to make sdcard writeable in ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: the plugin... it seems to have installed correctly, but i see no ubuntu men
<IndyGunFreak> menu
<rowdy> is it usermod -G <the list  u gave> <my user name>
<kyja> oh: :( perhaps it is a menu button to add or something I will check it out further and let you know.
<IndyGunFreak> kyja: i don't see a menu button to add either.
<LjL> baggles: i think   debfoster -n --show-orphans   might be it.
<jrib> rowdy: no, you need to check which groups exist
<rowdy> jrib: ofcourse
<Nalleman> hi all. these n00b question again. how to enable java and mp3 support. thanx
<Innomen> ikonia: yes it does, it comnes back with one of my 300s
<shearn89> Nalleman: there's a thing about it in the wiki pages, because they're proprietary.... hold on.
<shearn89> !mp3
<Tomcat_> Nalleman: Install ubuntu-restricted-extras after enabling multiverse repo
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rowdy> jrib: after checking, is it usermod -G <the list> <my user name>
<Innomen> did ya catch that ikonia?
<ikonia> Innomen: thats good news, ubuntu can see your disks
<minimec> Where do I change the default icon of a mimetype. After installation realPlayer changed the default icons for audio.
<Innomen> indeed
<Innomen> i musta have just over looked thenm or nt know what i was looking at
<jrib> rowdy: yes, that is right.  In the future use -a with usermod or use adduser when adding groups
<rowdy> oh
<rowdy> Thanks!! jrib
<Innomen> so now that i'm back in the live cd, where were we? lol
<Innomen> since the menu got hosed, should i try to fix that?
<rowdy> will let u know if it worked fine
<adlisyakir> i can play mp3 file in ubuntu?
<dgjones> !mp3 | adlisyakir
<ubotu> adlisyakir: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shearn89> beaten to it...
<Innomen> its easier to just type yes
<deadlock> Hello everyone.  How can I make it so that my Mint install can see all of my shared drives on my server. I have 5, it onlyt sees 4. My XP install inside Vbox sees all 5 :-(
<Innomen> yes you vcan play mp3s
<kyja> adlisyakir, yes but the ability is not out of the box because it is restricted drivers.
<e\ectro_> For those that have Ubuntu talking to their OpenLDAP servers...  did you have to create all the local ubuntu groups in ldap with their low GID and add users? Or is there a better approach?
<shearn89> deadlock: one of the drives might be ntfs, in which case you'll have to install ntfs-3g
<Innomen> i'm gunna start over i think
<shearn89> !ntfs | deadlock
<ubotu> deadlock: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<iamtim> I just installed Feisty i386. It installed fine, but when i enabled the ATI driver and rebooted it stops at a black screen instead of starting X
<iamtim> any ideas?
<m0nk3ysh1n3> I've never had that problem. Did you check the forum out?
<Innomen> are there any objections to me starting over?
<iamtim> i looked at the forum, nothing suggested there helped
<Innomen> i've learned a great deal and i'm content with the situation
<noelferreira> where can i find this lib file: libcrypto.so-0.9.7
<brownie17> cna anyone tell me why the only player that can even play .RM files is mplayer and when it does the audio is always out of sync with the video?
<Nalleman>  ok, so the mp3 issue should be able to fix with w32codecs, but what about java?
<ikonia> Innomen its certainly an unusual situation
<Innomen> if ireproduce it i'll be back
<Pici> noelferreira: libssl-dev
<kyja> ok the forrum plugin is a right click contextual menu, also the preferences of it can be changed in the menu: tools>addons for adding a menu to toolbar
<Innomen> you should sleep lol
<Innomen> i have errands to run
<noelferreira> thank soici
<sonetre> my installation failed at 94% during grub install! Is there anything else installed AFTER that?
<Innomen> but before i go i'm gunna start a reinstall
<ikonia> Innomen ok
<Innomen> thank you for your help ikonia and heguru and others
<noelferreira> Pici, i have libssl-dev alreay installed
<noelferreira> shoul i reinstall it Pici ?
<Starcraftmazter> hey guys
<ikonia> Innomen your welcome, I'm just sad it was such a pain to work with
<Innomen> i'm looking at the gnome parition tool
<Starcraftmazter> in 7.10, with compiz, when I rotate desktop, the taskbar still have the applications from the 1st desktop in each othe the others - anyone know how to fix that?
<Innomen> how do i remerge the freespace with the old windows partition?
<Pici> noelferreira: It depends what you are trying to do.  fy, 0.9.8 is the libssl version in feisty.
<Pici> Starcraftmazter: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<noelferreira> yes Pici that's it
<ikonia> Innomen ghgs a bit tricky
<sparsec> anyone running gutsy with a rt2500 based wireless?
<ikonia> Innomen you can have corruption doing that
<noelferreira> so can i install version 0.9.7 ?
<ikonia> !gusty >sparsec
<Pici> noelferreira: Why do you want a lower version?
<sparsec> ikonia: sorry, thought this is #ubuntu+1
<Starcraftmazter> right
<noelferreira> that's because a script needs that lib Pichu0102
<noelferreira> that's because a script needs that lib Pici
<m0nk3ysh1n3> #ubuntu+1
<m0nk3ysh1n3> ?
<Innomen> i figured it out
<Innomen> thank you
<Starcraftmazter> m0nk3ysh1n3, it's another channel
<atlfalcons866> how can i change ext3s journal mode
<noelferreira> Pici,  error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<deadlock> Any ideas on why I can see all my shared drives on my server inside VBOX with aXP install, but I cant on my main linux OS.
<Pici> noelferreira: What are you trying to compile?
<brownie17> i just got the error 'the playback of this video requires a RealVideo 4.0 codec which is not installed' where can i get this
<noelferreira> nothing, it is already compiled, it is ragegast running script.
<sonetre> ubuntu installation failed at 94% during grub install! Is there anything else installed AFTER that?
<ldrada> FUCK!
<doktoreas> anyone can please take a look at this? http://rafb.net/p/si8sIP92.html
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ikonia> ldrada totally uncalled for
<doktoreas> using the gui i haven't got that resolution
<jrib> !langauge | ldrada
<ubotu> ldrada: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ldrada> ikonia: This is the biggest IRC channel I've ever been on, except for #emule...
<noelferreira> Pici, can i just installerd o.0.7 librarys without mess up the 0..9.8 ones?
<ikonia> ldrada so ?
<ldrada> Sorry, I meant to say "Oh, darn" :)
<ikonia> ldrada that language is TOTALLY uncalled for
<Innomen> lol
<Nalleman> Well, now i have installed w32codecs but amarok clames that no mp3 support is added. any hints?
<Innomen> overwhelming isnt it
<ldrada> Very overwhelming.
<Pici> noelferreira: Theres no reason that it should specifically require the .7 libraries.  The .8 ones should work just fine.
<brownie17> i just got the error 'the playback of this video requires a RealVideo 4.0 codec which is not installed' where can i get this?
<Innomen> most are lurkers
<brownie17> i have googled it but have found no answers
<Innomen> like 20 people talk at any given time
<noelferreira> Pici, the question is if i can have both?
<ldrada> Totally insane. How can you even keep track of any conversation?
<noelferreira> ok
<noelferreira> problem resolved Pici
<Innomen> you get usta it really quick actually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Tomcat_> ldrada: By prefixing msgs with a nickname.
<Innomen> just mentally filter out join/parts
<Innomen> bbl
<ldrada> Tomcat_: Makes sense.
<volantares> hello all
<hammer123> how do i install realplayer using apt-get?
<LjL> !real > hammer123    (hammer123, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hammer123> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<brownie17> !Real > brownie17
<king_> hello
<king_> hallo ubuntu
<LjL> king_: hi. do you have a support question?
<king_> di bonjour oo  micro
<LjL> king_: a support question in english, specifically.
<ikonia> king_ are you going to start talking random again, or do you have a question related to ubuntu
<king_> i like to chat wanne date for tonight
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> same again then
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d54C1E5CD.access.telenet.be]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<volantares> ah hi ikonia
<ikonia> thanks LjL
<ikonia> volantares: ahh hi
<volantares> ikonia: how's things
<ikonia> volantares: not great today, I'm exausted and want to go to bed
<ikonia> volantares: apologies for keep missing you, I finished the tests
<Innomen> i wore her out
<volantares> ikonia: yeah? how did it go?
<ikonia> volantares: there is no way to mount the windows volumes as the windows stripe is contained within the disk, and assembled by the OS, so without windows booting the stripe never gets built
<hammer123> LjL - i dun understand the description on how to install real player...
<volantares> ikonia: oh ok.. well that's a problem
<LjL> hammer123: which part?
<rowdy> jrib: it worked..everythings bac to normal
<volantares> ikonia: I think I'll dump the raid
<rowdy> jrib: thanks a bunch
<ikonia> volantares, sorry about that, I did some good tests though and worked with a guy who is very strong with windows and we couldn't assemble the drives without the windows OS being booted
<hammer123> everything...can u just tell me the command to install it?
<neopsyche> Hello ubunturs
<joe-f> I'm running ubuntu fiesty, and am trying to downgrade to php5.1* from php5.2 - How can I check what versions of php are available with apt-get?
<neopsyche> is feisty the best release?
<LjL> hammer123: no. there is not a single command, besides. please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods carefully and come back with a *specific* question on the part you don't understand.
<ikonia> joe-f apt-cache and the policy option.
<LjL> !best > neopsyche    (neopsyche, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ganes1> ikonia:my 'D' drive is write protected...how can i make it writable??
<volantares> does anyone know when the latest build will come out in october?
<neopsyche> ok
<neopsyche> LjL
<ikonia> ganes1 is it ntfs ?
<brownie17> what is the prefix for system wide symbolic links?
<ikonia> volantares 18th
<neopsyche> Can i run programs for linux off a seperate hard drive
<LjL> brownie17: prefix? system wide links?
<neopsyche> ?
<ikonia> brownie17 how do you have a system wide symbolic link ?
<ikonia> neopsyche yes
<neopsyche> In other words.. have main linux install .. on one hard drive and run programs off another
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> cool
<lauriexxx> hi guys, anybody got a good chan for jahshaka?
<brownie17> ikonia, LjL, i have no idea what i'm talking about. installing realplayer it asked for it or something. it suggest /usr
<ikonia> neopsyche yes, you can
<LjL> neopsyche: doesn't sound like a good idea. you can certainly put /usr as a partition on a separate drive.
<neopsyche> is it easy to do
<l123e> hi, i have an old laptop, i want to install ubuntu, but i can't boot from cd or USB, it can only boot from floppy,
<neopsyche> I have an 8gig drive
<ikonia> lauriexxx not here
<neopsyche> big enough for ubuntu
<l123e> can anyone help me make a floppy boot disc for ubuntu
<LjL> brownie17: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods for installing realplayer.
<neopsyche> but i have another 250gig on the way
<brownie17> ikonia, LjL " configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : .y."
<neopsyche> would it seriously hurt my system to run the ubuntu install off the 8
<brownie17> LjL, did read it, it didn't go inot specifics on this
<ikonia> brownie17 ahh the real player script
<neopsyche> and have programs on the 350?
<Vissu> irc.freenode.net
<Lax> whats the name of the app that display system stats on the desktop??
<neopsyche> *250
<Ketzu> Hey guys, which package do I need to install to get "javac" ? O_o
<ikonia> neopsyche it can be done a few ways
<ikonia> Ketzu jave development kit
<LjL> !smartbootmanager > l123e    (l123e, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neopsyche> is it easier to just run everything off the main drive?
<ikonia> neopsyche not really
<lauriexxx> ikonia: ok what about any program you could recomend for editing .avi?
<LjL> brownie17, which method did you use to install?
<neopsyche> what is optimal for a system i want to use as multimedia/video editing.
<neopsyche> gigs?
<ikonia> lauriexxx no idea
<volantares> ikonia: so presuming i get rid of the RAID, what do you recommend as far as me designing my systems?
<brownie17> LjL, downloaded the .bin from the website. i think i've got it sorted now. thanks for your help
<neopsyche> ikonia .. not easer to run off the main drive?
<ikonia> neopsyche optimal ?
<ikonia> neopsyche not really no,
<LjL> neopsyche: the 8 gig drive is probably slow.
<neopsyche> well....
<neopsyche> would it be ok to run the programs from a seperate drive
<neopsyche> yeah
<LjL> brownie17, that seems like a bad idea though, why didn't you use the packages?
<neopsyche> perhaps it is
<ikonia> neopsyche thats fine
<neopsyche> let me check
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GNine> just tried my copy of Xubuntu 7.10 .  installation failure.  it just  hung up on a blank screen after the installation menu ,  tried 3 times.  even the OEM install option failed.  the "check for errors" option had returned no errors
<neopsyche> where do i see how fast my drive is?
<LjL> neopsyche: sudo hdpartm -Tt /dev/whatever
<LjL> hdparm even
<Lax> no one knows how to get pc stats on the gnome desktop?
<volantares> GNine: hung or just remains blank? have you tried setting a vga mode?
<ganes1> ikonia:ya..its ntfs
<doktoreas> hello everybody..the monitor resolution from preference is taken from xorg.conf ?
<neopsyche> naah... im using the live cd while chatting to you .. would it still pick it up?
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g >ganes1
<LjL> neopsyche: why not
<volantares> GNine: I have a nvidia 8800 and I had to set a vga mode to begin with for it to boot
<Ketzu> ugh
<brownie17> LjL, because i'm retarded
<GNine> i booted fine .
<Ketzu> I simply cannot get SQLite working with java >.>
<LjL> neopsyche: use sdparm if the drive is called /dev/sdsomething, though, hdparm if it's called /dev/hdsomething
<ganes1> ikonia:I din't get u..
<LjL> brownie17: that seems a bit extreme. just remember to *always* use a package when one is available, next time.
<neopsyche> hd.. command not found
<volantares> GNine: btw, 7.10 questions should go to #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ganes1 check the pm ubutu sent you
<GNine> maybe i should try the live cd version to update.
<LjL> neopsyche: sudo apt-get install hdparm
<neopsyche> I like xchat
<neopsyche> live cd doesnt come with xchat
<marcela> anyone knows a guide how to install plugins on Compiz-Fusion (I miss the cubecap plugin for example) ?
<qwerkus> Is this the right place to ask for some help with ubuntu distros ?
<neopsyche> sure is
<GNine> i know that, volantares , that wasnt a question either, it was a statement
<LjL> qwerkus: it's called #ubuntu, my instinct says yes.
<brownie17> LjL, sure thing
<neopsyche> this place is primarily for ubuntu though.. kubuntu etc... have their own channels
<gerzon> hi
<qwerkus> k
<surja> hi
<gerzon> hi surja
<qwerkus> got some problems with read-only partitions
<marcela> anyone knows a guide how to install plugins on Compiz-Fusion (I miss the cubecap plugin for example) ?
<surja> got problem with mounting a dvd
<FF29> iv got an interesting problem when i go to install linux or just run the live install cd for that matter
<FF29> the splah screen comes up for a min then i get an error that read
<ganes1> ya..thanks ikonia
<redguy_work> hi
<FF29> "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to install kde on top of gnome
<LjL> Nalleman: the w32codecs have nothing to do with playing mp3
<LjL> !mp3 > Nalleman    (Nalleman, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> Nalleman: specifically, for amarok, you will need to install the libxine1-ffmpeg package
<bpssoft> Hello
<Nalleman> LjL, thanx but i solved it
<gerzon> anyone knows install saa7134 ..??
<bpssoft> Does Ubuntu have support for Tabblad PCs?
<volantares> it's easier to install linux second after vista, right?
<LjL> i don't *think* so
<surja> can help with mounting a data dvd disc?
<LjL> volantares: yes
<brownie17> does anyone know if it's possible to use mencoder to make ipod compatible videos? the userdoc page only shows ffmpeg, but the videos i'm trying to convert aren't in an ffmpeg compatible format, and it's a pain to convert with mencoder to something ffmpeg can use, and then into something the ipod can use
<bpssoft> And for touchscreen?
<GNine> neopsyche, you should go read  help.ubuntu.com
<gerzon> hi surja ... what is your problem..?
<atlfalcons866> #kubuntu
<FF29> ok i give up
<cyph3r> wow
<LjL> bpssoft: i can see there are drivers for some touchscreens.
<surja> ok i burned this data dvd using nero on win xp
<surja> its a sony dvd-r media
<bpssoft> Also for the ASUS R2H?
<LjL> !find touchscreen | bpssoft
<surja> there are some data files and a divx movie
<ubotu> bpssoft: Package/file touchscreen does not exist in feisty
<surja> burned on a Liteon DVD writer
<neopsyche> I like ubuntu... i think im going to install it on the 8 gig anyway :-)
<neopsyche> ;-)
<LjL> bpssoft: well, there are some packages anyway. at least in gutsy.
<neopsyche> another question
<Innomen> whatsd does the "location for new partition" matter?
<bpssoft> Ok, that is the new version LjL?
<atlfalcons866> is it safe to install kde on top of gnome
<LjL> bpssoft: it's not yet released.
<neopsyche> can i actually add a hard drive and just "detect hardware" after i have done the install?
<surja> now when i use it on Ubuntu on an LG DVD writer, the disc isnt detected
<Pici> atlfalcons866: If you mean KDE on a system that Gnome is on, then yes.
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Pici> atlfalcons866: There is already a metapackage for that too, called kubuntu-desktop
<atlfalcons866> will anything bad happen"
<neopsyche> is there an osx skin for gnome?
<Pici> atlfalcons866: Nope.
<atlfalcons866> because gnome is striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do.
<Pici> neopsyche: perhaps. check on http://gnome-look.org
<neopsyche> thanks pici
<gerzon> use  ----> sudo mount
<surja> the message that i get when i try to mount it from Filesystem is 'unable to mount media from drive' and 'There is probably no media in the drive'
<gerzon> and parameters..
<neopsyche> is it easy to add a harddrive to an ubuntu install after already installed/? will it auto detect it?
<dgjones> LjL, was it "MagicTouch" you were looking for, i remember somebody looking at that when asking about a touch screen
<surja> the dvd disc works fine on win XP
<jfly_> hi everyone
<FF29> falcon couldnt u just use kubuntu
<barbie> i want grub to give me options to select OS directly, instead of showing a screen where it boots to default in 3 secs
<gerzon> surja ---------> use   ... mount
<atlfalcons866> FF29: i want to try kubuntu
<surja> ok..trying it
<neopsyche> would be nice if there was an option to set what gui a user wishes to use.
<LjL> dgjones: nope what i've seen is a few xorg drivers... specifically xserver-xorg-input-elo2300 xserver-xorg-input-evtouch xserver-xorg-input-palmax. don't know what magictouch is
<dgjones> LjL, np, thought it was worth mentioning just in case
<surja> gerzon -> this is what I get 'mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only'
<brownie17> anyone heard of 2bppconv?
<LjL> dgjones: ah yes, it's another driver. so bpssoft, the ones above, plus xserver-xorg-input-magictouch might be what you want.
<qwerkus> i got into troubles after upgrade to kernel 2.6.20-15 (from 2.6.17-11)
<qwerkus> every partition seems to be mounted as read_only
<qwerkus> (gives that error when i try to create a file)
<qwerkus> although mount show some nice (rw) in its summary
<qwerkus> any help would be appreciated...
<surja> but it still show any files
<gerzon> surja ---------->  mount /dev/hdd  /media/cdrom0
<atlfalcons866>  will kbuntu 7.10 have apparmor or is that an ubuntu thing
<surja> gerzon -> trying it
<gerzon> surja ->                sudo  mount /dev/hdd  /media/cdrom0
<qwerkus> I know there was a similar thread on the forum, but can't recall the solution ...
<surja> trying it out
<brownie17> does anyone know if it is possible to make ipod compatible videos with mencoder?
<gerzon> what are you using ubuntu 7.04..?
<ikonia> brownie17 don't think so
<surja> yes
<jrib> !ipod > brownie17 (read the private message from ubotu)
<hammer123> what is hxplay?
<surja> gerzon -> this is what i get 'mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist'
<kyja> wow I love that firefox ubuntu forrum plugin !!!!!!!!!!
<brownie17> jrib, doesn't mention mencoder once
<gerzon> surja ---->   insert your dvd....... and  later  in terminal .. write mount ....you will see
<gerzon> surja --> you see the device ..... my dvd .. is /dev/hbb
<hammer123> what other plugins i can install for playing real player video/audio in firefox besides realplayer's?
<Tomcat_> hammer123: mozilla-mplayer I believe
<surja> trying it
<hammer123> ok let me try it
<vsayikiran> why does output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address
<ZmaX> Hi all. If I open System Monitor in Ubuntu, why are there a lot of processes marked as "Stopped" ? Thanks :)
<jrib> brownie17: it does tell you how convert videos though
<brownie17> jrib, yes thankyou, i know how to do that. ffmpeg is unsuitable for my purpose
<neopsyche> so how do i add another harddrive in feisty?
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address
<neopsyche> also... how do i make my programs install to another hard drive?
<soundray> I'm trying to run third-party software that fails with "error while loading shared libraries: libGLw.so.1". I can't find this library with apt-file -- how can I install it in feisty?
<neopsyche> is it possible to have two linux installations?
<ikonia> neopsyche yes
<neopsyche> one to mess around with and possibly mess up...
<neopsyche> and one for stability.
<neopsyche> so .. on grub it will say.. this or that installation?
<peepsalot> when I log in to a shell, it now tells me I have new mail, but I don't even know what it's talking about.  I only use gmail
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> :mail
<surja> gerzon -> not getting any entry for the dvd drive
<neopsyche> /server irc.blabber.net
<peepsalot> and it pauses for a long time after telling me I have mail, before giving me the prompt
<ZmaX> ikonia: can you help me?
<neopsyche> hmmm this irc client doesnt take commands from here.
<vsayikiran> magnetron: the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign pc belongs
<ikonia> ZmaX with what ?
<surja> how do i find which on is my dvd drive?
<peepsalot> i tried to remove evolution packages recently cause I didn't think I needed any of them, could it be related to that?
<ZmaX> ikonia: If I open System Monitor in Ubuntu, why are there a lot of processes marked as "Stopped" ? Thanks :)
<ZmaX> ikonia: even old ones
<qwerkus> Hi, all:
<qwerkus> I got into troubles after upgrade to kernel 2.6.20-15 (from 2.6.17-11)
<qwerkus> every partition seems to be mounted as read_only
<qwerkus> (gives that error when i try to create a file)
<qwerkus> although mount show some nice (rw) in its summary
<qwerkus> any help would be appreciated...
<gerzon> surja ---> find any word .... cdrom----  use mount
<atlfalcons866> is 12Gb enough for ubuntu
<Tomcat_> atlfalcons866: Yes.
<soundray> atlfalcons866: yes
<surja> ok
<ikonia> ZmaX some maybe swapped out
<Tomcat_> atlfalcons866: 5 GB will be enough if you don't have any personal data ;)
<ZmaX> ikonia: what I have to do in this case?
<surja> in fstab, it is listed as scd0 ... do i use that with mount?
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign address belongs
<Veinor> is there any way to change the default size of the GNOME filepicker dialogs? When I open them, they're usually so small I can barely see anything. for example: http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd239/veinor/?action=view&current=Screenshot-SaveImage.png
<ikonia> ZmaX nothing ?
<atlfalcons866> i have a / that 12GB and /home that 134Gb and /swap with 933MB
<soundray> ZmaX: you don't have to do anything. Your machine is fine.
<Tomcat_> atlfalcons866: Should easily be enough.
<gerzon> surja ---> example:   gerzon@gerzon-desktop:~$ mount
<gerzon> /dev/hdb8 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<gerzon> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<gerzon> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<gerzon> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<gerzon> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<gerzon> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<gerzon> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<dgjones> !paste | gerzon
<ubotu> gerzon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gerzon> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<gerzon> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<Veinor> it's really annoying me because I have to resize it every single time.
<gerzon> /dev/hdb7 on /home type ext3 (rw)
<gerzon> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<atlfalcons866> is it normal for ext3 to use 5% of my hdd
<gerzon> /dev/hda2 on /media/hda2 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<gerzon> /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<gerzon> /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<gerzon> /dev/hdb5 on /media/hdb5 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<gerzon> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<gerzon> /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro)
<gerzon> gerzon@gerzon-desktop:~$
<Pici> !paste | gerzon
<ZmaX> ikonia: for example I had aptitude "swapped out" and I cannot run another one..
<sitaram> does anyone know if there is a way to get the entire install DVD but in CD-sized chunks for people who don't have or can't use a DVD-writer? quick hints or pointers appreciated!
<Pici> gerzon: Please use the pastebin next time!
<gerzon> surja --> /dev/hdd on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro)
<Tomcat_> sitaram: What's the point? Just use the CD then. ;)
<surja> ok..trying that
<gerzon> ok.... perdon me please .. i
<ikonia> ZmaX its probably not closed and miniised on your task bar
<Tomcat_> sitaram: If you need additional packages and the machines don't have net access, there are ways around that.
<sitaram> Tomcat_, the thing is, I want to take pretty much the whole darn DVD to my dad's PC, but he has no connectivity, and no DVD-reader :-)
<ZmaX> ikonia: I was using only one bash
<david003> hello. where can i see what version of ubuntu i am using?
<bazzieb> hi there, what is the best web development software to use with UBUNTU??
<LjL> !version > david003    (david003, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sitaram> and one CD wont do -- there's stuff I need from the net always!
<neopsyche> does ubuntu come with vlc standard?
<aata> hello all... i have a question. anyone interested?
<ikonia> ZmaX kill the process
<__mikem> How long till the next version comes out?
<soundray> Veinor: you can use devilspie to automatically resize windows according to rules you define.
<LjL> neopsyche: no, you have to install it. enable universe and  sudo apt-get install vlc 
<Pici> !ask | aata
<ubotu> aata: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dgjones> !anyone | aata
<ubotu> aata: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign address belongs
<sitaram> Tomcat_, "take...to my dad's PC" is a one-night train trip away -- hence the need to take everything I can i one shot!
<soundray> david003: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Tomcat_> sitaram: I wouldn't know any way... but synaptic can create scripts to download packages on a different PC.
<neopsyche> aata.. people generally tell me to just ask the question when i say things like that.
<Tomcat_> sitaram: Oh, all right...
<aata> ok... how do i find out if i have bluetooth enabled in feisty
<aata> ?
<Tomcat_> sitaram: Is there an OS on the PC?
<Veinor> soundray: ok, but it seems like this would be a setting somewhere, plus it'd be a pain to add a rule for 'all windows titled save image or load image or save document etc.'
<aata> is there a utility of some sort?
<ZmaX> ikonia: yes, but do you think that killing the process I solve the major problem that there are some processes "Stopped" or "swapped out"
<Lorvija> hiya. Wondering if it's possible to make my computer hibernate after 30 mins of idle time despite who is using computer or even if noone is logged in?
<LjL> aata: is the "bluetooth" package installed?  apt-cache policy bluetooth 
<skar> hi, i'm running feisty on a core 2 duo, and my resolv.conf is getting overwritten, saying its managed by network-manager, but i've set the dns in network manager, and its in "/etc/network/interfaces" but its not loaded
<neopsyche> aata .. probably, what do you want to use your blue tooth for?
<Veinor> er, ok, nvm, this seems to be a firefox-only thing.
<sitaram> Tomcat_, yes, right now Mandriva
<dgjones> !bluetooth | aata
<ubotu> aata: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<skar> if i set it manually in /etc/resolv.conf, dns works again, any fixes to this problem?
<hammer123> cool...thanks Tomcat, mplayer works...
<Tomcat_> hammer123: Great. :)
<LjL> skar: my *own* fix is removing network-manager and resolvconf. can't say it's a recommended fix.
<aata> it says installed: none, LjL
<LjL> aata: then  apt-get install bluetooth , and then follow the page you were given
<skar> LjL: so u too faced the same/similar problem with their working properly?
<Tomcat_> sitaram: In that case, use the "split" command to split the DVD into many chunks, transport them over on CDs, re-assemble them... and then mount it via loopback (so you don't need a DVD at all)
<bazzieb> what is the recomended web dev program i should use on UBUNTU??
<mowen> Hi all - having problems installing to a notebook... I get past the Ubuntu launch screen and all goes black - I tried to press F6 to edit out the "splash screen" as someone on here advised but still doesn't work
<soundray> Veinor: this shouldn't be. Consider filing a bug
<Tomcat_> bazzieb: I guess nvu is one.
<soundray> !bugs | Veinor
<ubotu> Veinor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bazzieb> nvu?
<LjL> skar: yes. honestly, given my own setup (desktop computer, one single ethernet card, static configuration) i don't see the need for any of those packages.
<Bassxman1> i have no sound on my sound blaster 16.  I have restarted and even reinstalled ubuntu.   Can anyone help me?
<bazzieb> where do i get it?
<jport> bazzieb: Quanta+ is pretty good
<soundray> mowen: how long have you waited at the black screen?
<ZmaX> bazzieb: try also Geany or eclipse
<dgjones> !nvu | bazzieb
<aata> may i ask what exactly this bluetooth package does, LjL?
<ubotu> bazzieb: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<surja> gerzon -> when i mount the drive from the terminal, the drive lights turn on and the it seems that the drive is mounting
<skar> LjL: ok i'm going that way too then :) thanks for the help
<LjL> aata: installs the bluetooth stack.
<sitaram> Tomcat_, thanks -- that sounds like it would work, I think dad has enough plenty free disk anyway
<aata> aah.
<neopsyche> what are you going to user the bluetooth for?
<mowen> a long time - for instance 5 minutes longer than it takes to finish loading Ubuntu on my desktop
<bazzieb> thanks guys, helpful as always
<Tomcat_> sitaram: Problem is that when you install Ubuntu this way you'd still need an install CD and a partition on *some* hard drive for the DVD image.
<Tomcat_> sitaram: But I can't think of another way.
<ZmaX> bazzieb: for web developing I use Quanta Plus, it is fine :D
<surja> but when i double click the CD/DVD drive icon from the Filesystem, nothing happens
<sitaram> Tomcat_, thats OK I can take an install CD along...
<soundray> mowen: have you tried the Safe Graphics option?
<mowen> yes
<mowen> maybe I didn't "edit" the splash properly
<mowen> I press F6 and just delete those words
<sitaram> Tomcat_, some time ago, when I was still on Mandriva, I know they had a set of 5 or 6 CD images, and you could concatenate them to make a DVD image!  Separately they would be CD's, combined, one dvd -- sounded awesome (and unbelievable)
<mowen> The couple words "yadda yadda splash"
<Tomcat_> sitaram: Might be possible. :)
<soundray> mowen: try the F6, remove "quiet splash" and try vga=771
<mowen> then I hit enter
<Bassxman1> i have no sound on my sound blaster 16.  I have restarted and even reinstalled ubuntu.   Can anyone help me?
<david003> hello. how can i see what the F1-F12 buttons are assigned to?
<soundray> mowen: it's also possible that it's not a graphics problem at all, in which case you should try inserting "noapic"
<sitaram> Tomcat_, yeah, I guess I was hoping :-)  Anyway your idea is probably the easiest for me in the time I have before my trip.
<mowen> so I type "remove quiet splash"?
<sitaram> Tomcat_, thanks...
<mowen> at F6 promt
<aata> LjL, this is funny because im pretty sure bluetooth is installed and available in vista on the same machine... however hcitool dev gives no devices... ideas?
<soundray> mowen: no, you do what you did before. Just hit the backspace key until you've deleted the words "quiet" and "splash". Then replace them with "vga=771", "noapic", or both.
<Tomcat_> sitaram: Always. ;)
<david003> hello. how can i see what the F1-F12 buttons are assigned to?
<Bassxman1> i have no sound on my sound blaster 16.  I have restarted and even reinstalled ubuntu.   Can anyone help me?
<soundray> mowen: leave out the quote marks, I just typed those to show you where the entries begin and end.
<aata> helloo?\
<psufan> hey
<psufan> is ntop on the livecd?
<soundray> !patience | aata
<ubotu> aata: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<umarzuki> System > Preferences > Keyboeard Shortcuts
<LjL> aata: is that a USB dongle or built-in?
<aata> im sorry :-[
<neopsyche> aata what are gyou going to connect with your bluetooth?
<aata> its built it
<Lorvija> hiya. Wondering if it's possible to make my computer hibernate after 30 mins of idle time despite who is using computer or even if noone is logged in?
<aata> i suppose ill connect it with my cell phone, neopsyche
<soundray> david003: System-Preferences-Keyboard shortcuts
<Bassxman1> i have no sound on my sound blaster 16.  I have restarted and even reinstalled ubuntu.   Can anyone help me?
<umarzuki> dave already gone
<neopsyche> oh.. is it not mission critical? just a fun project?
<LjL> aata: see if /var/log/syslog says anything about bluetooth, at the end. pastebin the last dozen of lines or so.
<soundray> mowen: am I making sense?
<soundray> I'm trying to run third-party software that fails with "error while loading shared libraries: libGLw.so.1". I can't find this library with apt-file -- how can I install it in feisty?
<dgjones> !sound | Bassxman1
<ubotu> Bassxman1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neopsyche> linux copying files 77% :-)
<genii> Bassxman1: Add snd-sb16 module to the file /etc/modules
<Bassxman1> ok  thanks
<aata> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m6a4a1dd4
<jonesy> hi - just noticed the option to download the "alternate desktop CD". Is that *just* the installer, then, and therefore smaller?
<wolfwalker> Does Ubuntu support most USB-MIDI adapters?
<soundray> jonesy: no, it's for special requirements and finicky hardware
<soundray> !alternate | jonesy
<ubotu> jonesy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<wolfwalker> In other words, if I have a midi keyboard and my computer doesn't have a midi jack, is there no hope?
<jonesy> ok, thanks all.
<jonesy> heh. midi ;-P
<LjL> aata: uhm, does  lsmod | grep hci  show anything? do you know what your bluetooth chip is called, or at least what model is your laptop? finally, have you checked that the hardware bluetooth switch is on? ;)
<Pici> wolfwalker: #ubuntustudio probably will be able to answer that :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> wolfwalker: you can install a sound card with a MIDI port
<jonesy> I think I'm finally cured of fedora on the desktop.
<jonesy> I tried to go back to it to give it another shot last night. No Bueno(tm).
<wolfwalker> jonesy don't knock it.  For music programs, midi is the way to go.
<shiznit> anyone installed creative x-fi drivers
<jonesy> wolfwalker, not at all - I'm a musician myself.
<neopsyche> what ftp gui is there besides gftp
<wolfwalker> Ahh
<neopsyche> that has a cut option
<neopsyche> ?/
<sanrag> hi ...can anyone help me ... i am having trouble with scp
<Mortice> neopsyche: the file manager. Use the "Connect to Server" facility
<Tomcat_> neopsyche: nautilus
<neopsyche> oh
<soundray> wolfwalker: how do you plan to use your keyboard, once you manage to set up a connection?
<neopsyche> nautilus...?
<Tomcat_> neopsyche: Default file browser in Ubuntu.
<aata> dont think theres a hardware switch... but heres the lsmod output http://pastebin.com/d2460b79c
<sanrag> whenever i scp a file to my ubuntu system...it's lost... i mean i can't locate it in my home directory
<sanrag> what do i do
<LjL> aata, uhm, most laptops have a button to enable/disable bluetooth and wifi
<soundray> sanrag: what syntax do you use with scp? Please quote literally.
<iarwain1> sanrag: where did you copy it to?
<sanrag> scp <filename> sanrag@myip:
<sanrag> i don't know where it goes
<neopsyche> is there a download manager equiveland (with the features of) FDM free download manager for windows.
<neopsyche> ?/
<iarwain1> sanrag: try this "scp <file> sanrag@myip:/home/sanrag/
<LjL> aata: try  sudo modprobe bluetooth  and then  sudo invoke-rc.d bluetooth restart 
<shiznit> can you run 32bit apps on 64 bit ubuntu like you can in Windows?
<MasterShrek> shiznit, yes
<soundray> sanrag: it goes to your home directory. Places-Home Folder
<neopsyche> equivelant program to: FDM/ Getright
<shiznit> is it automatic?
<david003> hello. i cant manage to control volume from my keyboard. i set the shourtcut keys correctly, and i manage to see the volume bar that goes up and down in ubuntu but rhithimbox, firefox and other stuff dont change the volume...how can i change that?
<Pici> shiznit: no.
<sanrag> it doesn't go to my home directory
<Pici> !chroot > shiznit (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<soundray> sanrag: I bet it does.
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign address belongs
<Grundoko> hey. can someone help me with winrar
<jonesy> shiznit, yes.
<shiznit> looks like they only have 64bit creative drivers
<Mortice> neopsyche: check out gwget: http://www.gnome.org/projects/gwget/index.html
<sanrag> it doesn't....
<shiznit> :(
<dvs01> is it just me or is gutsy's kernel affecting performance negatively? switching tabs in firefox takes 2-3 seconds, and performance seems weird overall, sometimes with noticeable keystroke lag that i didnt see before
<soundray> sanrag: how are you checking?
<LjL> !gutsy > dvs01    (dvs01, see the private message from Ubotu)
<iarwain1> sanrag: did you try the command i gave you?
<penguincentral> Grundoko: what's up?
<ikonia> shiznit it is 64bit only
<neopsyche> thanks mortice.. i think i saw that one before but checking it out now.
<Grundoko> i installed winrar using the add remove programs
<sanrag> iarwain1, yes....still not working
<dvs01> thanks
<aata> nope, LjL. no output from modprobe. does that mean i have no bluetooth *super embarrassed*
<Grundoko> but i cant figure out how to use it
<aata> :-[
<penguincentral> !ask | Grundoko
<ubotu> Grundoko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Grundoko> ok sorry
<shiznit> ikonia, looks like might have to use onboard audio for linux shurg
<david003> hello. i cant manage to control volume from my keyboard. i set the shourtcut keys correctly, and i manage to see the volume bar that goes up and down in ubuntu but rhithimbox, firefox and other stuff dont change the volume...how can i change that?
<penguincentral> Grundoko: is this a linux version, or under wine?
<LjL> aata: modprobe is not *supposed* to give any option, just to load the given module. try hcitool dev again after having restarted bluetooth.
<iarwain1> sanrag: are you using the same user to copy from? (it could be that you have no write perms)
<Grundoko> i installed it using add remove programs
<neopsyche> can i skip installing language packs?
<Grundoko> so it should be the linux version
<aata> nope... still no response
<aata> hold on
<iarwain1> neopsyche: yeah, you can :)
<aata> let me check whats going on in windows.
<Grundoko> i also tried downloading the linux version off the site. and still nothing
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<aata> be right back
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign address belongs
<vsayikiran> the output of netstat -t doesn't display complete foreign address, why? it only shows the subnet to which the foreign address belongs
<vsayikiran> is there any channel where i can clear my doubts in networking field
<sanrag> i m the sole user of my system and i do have write permissions
<vsayikiran> is there any channel for networking issues
<Pici> vsayikiran: ##networking iirc
<iarwain1> sanrag: the fact that you're alone means nothing ;-)
<penguincentral> Grundoko: there is no winrar in the repositories
<iarwain1> sanrag: how do you check if the file's there?
<sanrag> ls of course..
<Grundoko> what is the repositories. im pretty new to ubuntu
<volantares> well i'm off for now ikonia: thanks for all your help. I appreciate it
<iarwain1> sanrag: in the ssh'ed system?
<Grundoko> just got it yesterday<_<
<vsayikiran> Pici: is it #networking or ##networking iirc, ?
<Pici> vsayikiran: I'm not sure.
<soundray> I'm trying to run third-party software that fails with "error while loading shared libraries: libGLw.so.1". I can't find this library with apt-file -- how can I install it in feisty?
<soundray> !repos | Grundoko
<ubotu> Grundoko: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sanrag> i can ssh and ls there too.
<Grundoko> !repos
<Grundoko> /repos
<Pici> vsayikiran: one #
<iarwain1> soundray: i'm not on ubuntu, but perhaps you can search the forums for that file (it will be a libgl package i think)
<soundray> Grundoko: look up, ubotu
<iarwain1> sanrag: btw, if you want to use locate, update your db first (sudo slocate -u)
<vsayikiran> does anyone how to create multisession CD/DVD with cd creator package?
<sanrag> tried that too...it cudn't locate
<soundray> sanrag: try 'ls -lart $HOME'
<LjL> soundray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfree86/+bug/38624
<iarwain1> sanrag: couldn't update the db, or find it?
<Cryoniq> Is there a macro program working with Ubuntu/Gnome where I can record or make script macros to make mousepointer move and klick, and have keyboards enter text etc?
<LjL> soundray: it seems libglw-dev is a virtual package that really points to some other xorg package. there is no libglw at all.
<sanrag> couldn't find it
<iarwain1> sanrag: and the scp doesn't give any errors?
<vsayikiran> how to create multisession CD/DVD using cd/dvd creator package
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<sanrag> no...instead it prints out the fortune... ( i have fortune in my .bashrc )
<surja> problem with mounting data dvd disc on ubuntu 7.04
<neopsyche> bye.. going down for reboot for new linux installation... hope it works :-)
<neopsyche> cheers
<soundray> LjL: okay... can you give me a pointer where to go from here? I'm using a provided binary atm, but I'm not optimistic that compiling the software myself will help.
<surja> need help
<iarwain1> neopsyche: good luck!
<LjL> soundray: well, what software is that?
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<soundray> LjL: it's called AFNI http://afni.nimh.nih.gov/afni/
<iarwain1> sanrag: so you scp the file to ... ? (the path after the @myip:)
<doktoreas> why changing the modes inside xorg.conf doesn't update the values in preferences?
<sanrag> /home/sanrag
<iarwain1> sanrag: don't know why it won't copy O.o
<Pici> !fixres > doktoreas (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sanrag> don't know myself....
<sanrag> :(
<soundray> iarwain1: try the scp command locally (scp somefile sanrag@localhost:) -- see if it "arrives". If it does, the problem is with the sending machine.
<surja> can anyone help with mounting data dvd disc?
<pianoboy3333> hey, I've got one of those dell monitors that turn sideways, is there anyway to get that working in ubuntu, and to be able to switch back and forth easily?
<iarwain1> sanrag: check soundray's message to me :)
<sanrag> can u plz explain the syntax
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: did theyget you figured out?
<vsayikiran> pianoboy: why do you want to turn sideways
<soundray> sanrag: there's nothing to explain. Just use the scp command before, but on the target machine, with localhost as the destination.
<soundray> *as before
<sanrag> soundray, not working
<pianoboy3333> vsayikiran: ummm because I'd like to? if I didn't want to I wouldn't have asked the question
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<pianoboy3333> vsayikiran: I don't need to be questioned on why I asked the question
<iarwain1> sanrag: just a quick question, is the file you're trying to send, in the folder you're in? (try with an absolute path to the file)
<toke-> is there messenger for gecko?
<sanrag> yes...it is
<vsayikiran> pianoboy: but there should be some purpose of asking such q's
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: do you know what graphics drivers you're using? Nvidia or intel or what?
<iarwain1> vsayikiran: because he wants it?
<vsayikiran> how to create multisession CD/DVD's
<pianoboy3333> Mortice: nvidia 7600 gt
<mojo_> hello there, does Ubuntu uses wpa_supplicant.conf?
<Poundo> sudo ifup eth0 says no such device what do i need to do to get eth0 to respond
<sanrag> so what should i do now?
<soundray> sanrag: okay, try this: create an empty file: 'touch foo'. Now copy that empty file locally with 'scp foo bar'. Now check if bar exists: 'ls -l bar'
<neopsyche> well, that was good. :-)
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: cool. You should be able to do this with a single command that you can bind to a hotkey once we set up a config file.
<pianoboy3333> Mortice: ok
<neopsyche> i diddnt think ubuntu was going to load .. but it did eventually...
<iarwain1> mojo_: ubuntu doesn't use wpa_supplicant i think
<vsayikiran> how to create multisession cd/dvd's
<sanrag> soundray, yes, bar exists
<coldboot> What's that program that installs all the needed software to compile a source package?
<mojo_> iarwain1: u sure? then how can I connect to WPA network on console? I am using Ubuntu server now
<iarwain1> vsayikiran: i know that with k3b you get the choice. Perhaps in the menu or so?
<neopsyche> something that is really cool that i wonder if it could be done on a desktop.. on latops there is a suspend resume feature .. where if you turn off your laptop .. it powers back up again and returns you to exactly the same screen/programs you were on.. can that be done with ubuntu on a desktop?
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: could you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf please? 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<coldboot> It uses apt-get to get all the packages you need to compile the package of your choice.
<pianoboy3333> Mortice: ok
<iarwain1> mojo_: not sure, i'm not using ubuntu.
<mojo_> iarwain1: ...
<dagobert> so i want my windows to all swoosh on in and out, like in apple expose, when my mouse pointer goes to a corner of a screen.  how do i do that ?
<iarwain1> mojo_: ^_^ but when i checked the last time, it didn't really use it
<Grundoko> ok i got winrar working. but it only works in the termenal. is there any archiving program that supports .rpm files that i can use without using the termenal
<pianoboy3333> Mortice: done
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: in the 'device' section, add 'Option "RandRRotation" "on"'
<MasterShrek> mojo_, build-essential
<MasterShrek> coldboot, *** my bad
<vsayikiran> iarwain: do you use cd/dvd creator the default package that comes with ubuntu
<mojo_> MasterShrek: heh?
<iarwain1> vsayikiran: no, i used to use kubuntu
<MasterShrek> sorry mojo_ meant for someone else =P
<coldboot> MasterShrek: What?
<mojo_> MasterShrek: typo
<pianoboy3333> Mortice: done
<MasterShrek> coldboot, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: once that's done, save the file and restart your graphical windowing system by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace. When you log in again, you should be able to hit Alt-F2 and type "xrandr -o right" to rotate your display.
<MasterShrek> for building packages from source
<sanrag> can anyone help me out ?
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: Assuming that worked, you can used the keyboard shortcuts window to set up a hotkey for it.
<pianoboy3333> ok thanks
<coldboot> MasterShrek: sudo apt-get build-dep package_name
<soundray> sanrag: sec, phone
<Mortice> pianoboy3333: good luck :)
<sanrag> ok
<elfranger> is ubuntu 7.04 server edition a live cd?
<Lorvija> hiya. Wondering if it's possible to make my computer hibernate after 30 mins of idle time despite who is using computer or even if noone is logged in?
<vsayikiran> iarwain: can KDE package be run properly in GNome
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<Pici> elfranger: No.
<elfranger> Pici: but the desktop one is?
<alemmer> em resources in xUbuntu?
<toke-> people from finland?
<Pici> elfranger: yes.
<Lorvija> toke-:  yes
<elfranger> Pici: cool, thanks
<toke-> jeejee
<vsayikiran> is it possible to use kde packages in gnome
<Pici> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Pici> vsayikiran: Sure.
<alemmer> How do I check my system resources in xUbuntu?
<elfranger> Pici: In case you are wondering. Only asking because I need the livecd to resize my partitions
<sanrag> vsyaikiran, yes u can use..
<doktoreas> Pici, is like i am changing the wrong file
<vsayikiran> Pici: how kde is differeny from gnome
<doktoreas> i set all resolution to 1024 but gdm still load 1680
<SMARTerror> alemmer you can try the command top in console
<Grundoko> ok i got winrar working. but it only works in the termenal. is there any archiving program that supports .rpm files that i can use without using the termena
<umer> hey guys, i have a question, i tried ubuntu 7.04 and was a bit frustrated with it, this was a couple of months ago, but taking a look at 7.10, i see alot of the features i want should be available in that. so i was wondering, is it better for me to wait for the final release of 7.10, or is the beta good enough?
<sanrag> vsayikiran, kde is more like windows environment while gnome is more like mac os environment
<umer> i would be switching from windows xp
<Pici> vsayikiran: Its a different interface.  Its like comparing the mac gui to windows, its just different.
<neopsyche> 7zip?
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<e\ectro_> can someone help me troubleshoot pam_group.so issue where users logging into GDM do not obtain the groups I have setup in /etc/security/groups.conf ?
<Pici> umer: If you were having issues with Feisty, I'd wait for Gutsy final.  Its still quite buggy right now.
<Grundoko> 7zip only works in the termenal too
<vsayikiran> Pici: once i installed amorok player which is kde package, but after installation i wasnt able to see the letters in menu
<umer> oh okay, sounds good
<sanrag> vsayikiran, u can always add it to menu manually
<soundray> sanrag: now try 'scp foo sanrag@localhost:barbar'. Does barbar exist after that?
<LjL> soundray: http://ftp.dk.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/mesa/libglw1-mesa_7.0.1-2_i386.deb - it's a Debian package, but APT takes it fine on my Gutsy.
<umer> also, are there any msn replacements available for ubuntu other than amsn and gaim?
<Pici> vsayikiran: Thats odd. I had that once, but I reinstalled amarok and it worked fine.
<Lorvija> hiya. Wondering if it's possible to make my computer hibernate after 30 mins of idle time despite who is using computer or even if noone is logged in?
<sanrag> no barbar wasn't there
<neopsyche> i selected xchat files in synaptic.
<neopsyche> does this mean that xchat for gnome will be installed?
<vsayikiran> sanrag: you didnlt get it , after installation the menu's of amarok player were empty, like when i opened file menu, the menu commands were absent
<neopsyche> or only stuff that helps xchat?
<SMARTerror> only if you install gnome xchat
<soundray> LjL: that's great, thank you. Feisty doesn't take it, I'll have to try it on my gutsy machine when I get home.
<SMARTerror> personally i dont like gnome xchat
<sanrag> vsayikiran, strange.. mine working fine
<elfranger> just a quick question before I go ahead... I am about to boot on the livecd to get to resize my partitions.. is that a smart way of doing it?
<neopsyche> is gusty out yet? officially?
<LjL> neopsyche: No
<neopsyche> ok
<genii> neopsyche: Oct 17 or 18
<Grundoko> ok i got winrar working. but it only works in the termenal. is there any archiving program that supports .rpm files that i can use without using the termenal
<sanrag> soundray, couldn't find barbar
<vsayikiran> sanrag: do you know how to use sound recorder
<LjL> soundray: there is also *supposed* to be a package in trevio's repository which has it for *edgy*, but that package gives a 404.
<vsayikiran> sanrag: i am unable to record any sound and i wonder whether it detects my internal microphone
<LjL> soundray: on my own Debian Etch, some packages provide libGLw.a, but none libGLw.so.1
<Bassxman1> i am reading this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards about the sound problem but when i have to open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local i get this   bash: /etc/modutils/alsa_local: No such file or directory   Can anyone help me?
<Malique> Hey guys, does anyone know if it's possible in some round about way to make a symlink for a file across HTTP?
<LjL> Malique: no, but there is an HTTP filesystem for FUSE
<swarm> When installing QUOTA, I ran into this issue: quotacheck: WARNING - Quotafile //quota.user was probably truncated. Cannot save quota settings... ----------> It repeats the same for quota.group -- any ideas?
<phatfish> The current release keeps sending my old laptop to sleep after about 60 seconds of idle time. I guess its an ACPI thing, i get some something during boot about ACPI that goes past too fast to see. Any ideas?
<soundray> LjL: as long as I can run it somewhere, I'll be happy :)  It sounds like it'll be just the thing to try on gutsy. Thanks again!
<Malique> Oooo that COULD work maybe, I'll have a look at that, thanks :)
<SMARTerror> Grundoko if you have rar and unrar installed it will work with file roller
<soundray> sanrag: did you get a password prompt when you tried that?
<GigaClon> uhh my SD card reader is mounting read-only, its never done that before
<GigaClon> nm
<soundray> GigaClon: switch?
<GigaClon> yeah
<swarm> oh. that error is normal.
<genii> Bassxman1: Quote from that page you are at: "Note! Propably alsa_local files does not exist so create them first."
<Poundo> I can ping 127.0.0.1 but not 192.168.1.10 "Network is Unreachable" /interface shows "auto eth0" iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.7"
<shiznit> would ubuntu make a good CS:S sever OS?
<sanrag> soundray, yes, i git
<sanrag> vsayikiran, run alsamixer and see if ur microphone is there
<Mortice> poundo: does "sudo ifconfig" show eth0 having the correct ip address?
<w00t> hello...I had to re-install my windows partition, but it overwrote my grub i believe...doesn anyone know a way to fix that? im in the live cd right now...
* nick4 sorry, frakara stin eidodo :P
<genii> Bassxman1: Also for editing you likely want to use an editor and not try to run the files (you were getting a "bash: error")   so something like sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local                 or so
<vsayikiran> sanrag: how?
<blubloblu> Is there anything new in 7.10 beta from alpha 5?
<Mortice> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<vsayikiran> sanrag: my lappy has internal microphone
<doktoreas> does monitor resolution take modes from xorg.conf?
<sanrag> vsayikiran, type alsamixer on command prompt, go to capture section, it will show on top
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  yes normally it does.
<sanrag> doktoreas, yes
<hwilde> how can I set an ethernet port to 10MBps or 100MBps on boot ?
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  thers also optiuons for X to 'query' the monitor for what modes it can handle.
<doktoreas> Dr_willis, i changes the modes but the gui show always the same values
<levander> Will the version of Rhythmbox in Gutsy support MTP?
<Poundo> Mortice:no it only eth0 is not shown jus lo at 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> doktoreas,  you did restart the X server? you did check at the !fixres factoid site?
<doktoreas> Dr_willis, yes
<Mortice> Poundo: then it looks like eth0 hasn't configured properly. Try doing "sudo ifup eth0"
<doktoreas> xorg starts always at the same resolution
<doktoreas> inside modes i have only 1024x768 and the gui show other modes
<sanrag> doktoreas, do u have a graphics card
<hwilde> !fixres | doktoreas
<ubotu> doktoreas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Poundo> Mortice: when I did that I get no such device
<doktoreas> intel GMA950
<soundray> sanrag: does 'ssh sanrag@localhost' give you a bash prompt?
<informatyka_> Hello
<hwilde> Poundo, run "ifconfig -a"  to see all interfaces
<informatyka> hey
* penguincentral doesn't like the intel GMA950
<smacfarl> so my 7.10 update failed because it couldn't find an update for automatix. What do I do?
<doktoreas> sanrag, the livecd detected 1680x1050
<doktoreas> but the gui shows only 1024x768
<informatyka_> Shit :(
<vsayikiran> sanrag: it does show capture and input so option, now what to do?
<soundray> smacfarl: reinstall
<informatyka> no
<Innomen> is there a chkdisk equivilant for ubuntu?
<Mortice> Poundo: that'd be the problem then. :) Do you know what model your network card is?
<doktoreas> and this is not in the xorg.conf "modes"
<stdin> !fsck | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<informatyka_> What the hell is with ya dude?
<informatyka_> Viking huh "?
<informatyka_> ..
<hwilde> doktoreas, hit ctrl+alt+f1,  go to super user,  edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   replace the resolutions, save the file, ctrl+alt+f7, ctrl+alt+backspace
<cyrano> hi
<Malique> OK, I found HTTPFS for FUSE, now here's my next question: if I access such a file system from another computer, either through HTTP or SSH or what not, will the computer I'm accessing from be downloading the file, or will the computer on which the HTTPFS is mounted be downloading it, and then re-sending it to the networked computer?
<cyrano> i've got an offtopic question, but couldn't think of a more qualified channel to go to. I want to forward all my mails with attachments from one GMAIL account to another. I tride doing this with a filter, but it didn't forward the existing mails...
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there an ubuntu live CD that can run on a MacBook Pro and have everything work?
<cyrano> any suggestion
<penguincentral> Innomen: after 30 mounts, Ubuntu checks the hdd's by itself when you boot
<sanrag> soundray, yes it does, not only from localhost but also from other ips
<smacfarl> soundray do I need to uninstall automatix?
<daedra> how do you telnet into freenode?
<sanrag> PuppiesAtWork, yes there is, u can order it from Canonical
<PuppiesAtWork> sanrag: I want to just download and burn it myself
<PuppiesAtWork> sanrag: with the 7.10beta LiveCD work fine?
<levander> cyrano: There are Google support groups on groups.google.com
<Poundo> Mortice: it's in a vmware guest install I'll check
<Skenvoy> Hello, i'm getting incredibly slow reads using winxp from samba
<Mortice> Poundo: aha. Lemme look into that for you.
<soundray> sanrag: try the original scp command with the -v option. It should tell you more about what it does then.
<sanrag> PuppiesAtWork, i don't have a mac, but if it's for Mac, it will wok fine
<cyrano> ok. thanks
<PuppiesAtWork> sanrag: It's for a macbook pro
<Malique> Gahh, too many people, don't know whether to ask again in case no one saw me or wait for an answer LOL
<Mrowkojad> PuppiesAtWork: I think better you wait ten days for stable version 7.10 :>
<PuppiesAtWork> and wireless has to work.;
<SpiderPig> how do i install java?
<PuppiesAtWork> Fuck that
<PuppiesAtWork> I'm going beta
<soundray> smacfarl: if you are going to reinstall, it doesn't matter. Steer away from automatix in the future.
<soundray> !automatix | smacfarl
<ubotu> smacfarl: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<stdin> !ohmy | PuppiesAtWork
<vsayikiran> sanrag: alsamixer show option for capture and input so, now what to do
<ubotu> PuppiesAtWork: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> how can I set an ethernet port to 10MBps or 100MBps on boot ?
<PuppiesAtWork> ah
<PuppiesAtWork> Are families in this channel?
<Mrowkojad> yes
<Innomen> the gnome partition manager will not recover the unallocated space on my drive it says the filesystem has errors
<Mrowkojad> kst its my uncle
<SpiderPig> HOW DO I INSTALL JAVA?
<hwilde> !language | PuppiesAtWork
<ubotu> PuppiesAtWork: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Mrowkojad> daedra its my mother :>
<SpiderPig> sudo apt-get install java?
<stdin> PuppiesAtWork: maybe, but there are kids in here
<Innomen> this is a windows partiton i'm enlarging
<hwilde> !java | SpiderPig
<ubotu> SpiderPig: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Mortice> Poundo: Could you check this page and see if that describes your problem and provides a fix? http://stateless.geek.nz/2007/02/01/ubuntu-and-vmware-losing-your-ethernet-device-when-migrating/
<kst> i am what?
<penguincentral> Mrowkojad: well i'll be
<MasterShrek> !java | SpiderPig
<Innomen> with fsck hurt a windows partiiton?
<sanrag> vsayikiran, does it show any name on capture screen
<Malique> OK, I found HTTPFS for FUSE, now here's my next question: if I access such a file system from another computer, either through HTTP or SSH or what not, will the computer I'm accessing from be downloading the file, or will the computer on which the HTTPFS is mounted be downloading it, and then re-sending it to the networked computer?
<kst> !ban Mrowkojad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban mrowkojad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<levander> cyrano: on gmail.com, click on help and see if answer is in there, otherwise: http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Help-Discussion
<smacfarl> so i have installed 3 things via automatix should I uninstall them before removing automatix?
<PuppiesAtWork> Do you tell people to come here instead of calling the ubuntu support line?
<PuppiesAtWork> Is there an actual ubuntu support line?
<MasterShrek> !java
<Mrowkojad> kst: nothing i'm just kiding
<penguincentral> kst, according to Mrowkojad, you two are related
<blubloblu> PuppiesAtWork: we're more fun than a support line
<penguincentral> !offtopic | PuppiesAtWork
<ubotu> PuppiesAtWork: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SMARTerror> the flow of information is too much lol
<kitche> PuppiesAtWork: yes if you pay for it :)
<informatyka_> Mrowkojad Tak? ..
<Evanlec> 1-800-help-ubuntu
<Mrowkojad> informatyka_: tak
<sanrag> soundray, have to go ...can i contact u after half an hour
<PuppiesAtWork> kitche: how much is it?
<Pici> PuppiesAtWork: This is community support, there is paid support.
<soundray> sanrag: no, sorry
<doktoreas> hwilde, the problem come also with livecd
<vsayikiran> sanrag: i didnt get you , what name
<vsayikiran> sanrag: i ran the command and i saw a graphic representing volume etc
<PuppiesAtWork> Can consumers buy the paid support?
<Malique> Anyone know? :(
<doktoreas> ubuntu set modes only to 1680x1050
<van> hello
<doktoreas> but the livecd is showned at 1024x768
<stdin> PuppiesAtWork: http://ubuntu.com/support
<genii> Skenvoy: find in /etc/samba/smb.conf the entry: #socket options = TCP_NODELAY      and remove the #  then do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<informatyka_> HAHAHAHA! Mrowkojad is Dead!!
<wers> !gksu
<informatyka_> FInally!
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<informatyka_> Hail to the Bandit King!
<genii> Skenvoy: You need to edit with admin rights, so something like gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Skenvoy> genii: already done
<uguestu> > Hi. I want to remove Movie Player (Totem) and everything to do with it and use MPlayer for everthing < How can I remove everything to do with Totem?
<Skenvoy> genii: no effect. Speeds reading from the server (samba) are a pathetic 400kB/s on a GIGABIT network
<Evanlec> sudo apt-get remove totem
<Skenvoy> genii: writing to the same share results in 30MB/s speeds
<Innomen> so there is no checkdisk equivilant for umbuntu for ntfs and other types?
<Innomen> only ext?
<sparsec> Innomen: fsck
<unimatrix9> you dont need to remove totem to use mplayer , but i guess you already know that?
<vsayikiran> Pici: do you know how to record or capture sound
<uguestu> > Hi. I want to remove Movie Player (Totem) and everything to do with it and use MPlayer for everthing < How can I remove everything to do with Totem?
<Innomen> no
<Innomen> i just ran it
<Innomen> it says there's no ext there
<Innomen> or is there a commandline switch for ntfs?
<Pici> vsayikiran: I dont, sorry.
<sparsec> Innomen: And which fs you need it for?
<Evanlec> uguestu, system > synaptic > mark totem for complete removal
<sparsec> Innomen: Ah, ntfs, sorry, didn't saw this one
<soundray> !info ntfsprogs | Innomen
<Innomen> i need it for the make gnome work like it should file system lol
<ubotu> innomen: ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.13.1-6 (feisty), package size 267 kB, installed size 700 kB
<Malique> Judging from the way this looks, I don't think FUSE will help me, not unless there's another HTTP mount extension besides httpfs
<unimatrix9> sound recording : there are several programs , use audacity ..
<swarm> do'h.
<Innomen> gah
<swarm> i need to reset my mysqld passwd
<Malique> NOt for this particular issue
<Innomen> so not on live cd then
<uguestu> Evanlec- "Cannot remove Totem-gstreamer" > "
<uguestu> One or more applications depend on totem-gstreamer. To remove totem-gstreamer and the dependent applications, use the Synaptic package manager."
<unimatrix9> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unimatrix9> hmm,
<vsayikiran> please help needed, i want to know whether ubuntu recognises built in microphone
<Innomen> !audacity
<Evanlec> uguestu, u have to do it from synaptic, not from add/remove program
<soundray> Innomen: you can install it in the live CD
<kitche> swarm: mysql.com has a good howto on how to reset root password for mysql unless you mean something different
<Innomen> oh cool
<Innomen> thanky
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Evanlec> uguestu, do "sudo synaptic" from terminal
<penguincentral> Innomen: they already tried that
<penguincentral> Pici, are you everywhere all at once?
<unimatrix9> use sound recorder , its in the programs menu
<Innomen> i was spelling it form muslce memory
<genii> Skenvoy: There are various speedup tips in the samba docs, sudo apt-get install samba-doc              then view /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/speed.html
<Innomen> it looked wrong
<uguestu> Evanlec- Ok. You use xchat Evanlec?
<Innomen> lol
<swarm> kitche, yeah. thats what im looking for
<informatyka_> aaa
<Malique> I need some way of being able to make a symlink or something similar to a file that's on the net, and have it so when others try to download it from my server it will download from the original location
<SpiderPig> how do i enable multiverse in my repository list?
<unimatrix9> the soundn applet on the right corner of your desktop , klick it, it shows the mic too ..
<informatyka_> aaa
<informatyka_> AAAZ
<Innomen> ntfsprogs does not show up in add/remove
<SpiderPig> how do i enable multiverse in my repository list?
<van> van
<Innomen> i'll just do it from windows
<soundray> Malique: when you say it's "on the net", how exactly is it accessible?
<Innomen> no biggie
<Evanlec> uguestu, ya
<nunya_> hello
<nunya_> how is everyone
<uguestu> Evanlec- How do you get the +nick and then ,?
<benzs_s> SpiderPig: system > administration > check the 'multiverse' box
<uguestu> I only get :
<benzs_s> er
<unimatrix9> nunya , ok thank you...
<benzs_s> SpiderPig: system > administration > software sources >check the 'multiverse' box
<nunya_> good good
<Evanlec> uguestu, im just using <tab> completion
<afd_> hi! I have a hardware problem... I'm purchased a new dvd-writer driver, SATA model. It didn't work with Feisty (it won't complete loading kernel modules), so I've upgraded to Gutsy. I just wrote a dvd with it, but I can't mount the drive. I've even tried mounting it manually, but I can't. I get this in dmesg output: cdrom: failed setting lba address space
<afd_> any ideas?
<soundray> !multiverse > SpiderPig
<Pici> afd_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<uguestu> Evanlec- Me too. But I don't get + infront of the nickname like you did before.
<uguestu> How come?
<Evanlec> uguestu, im not sure what u mean by +
<enano> Hi! Does anyone have a link on howto install flashplayer (for firefox) with feisty 64bit? Thanks!
<UbuntuGuy> HI -- Problem with glxgears and i810 driver in feisty.  at startup, X says " AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so", but glxgears says drmMap of framebuffer failed (invalid argument) and "Direct Rendering: No".  Any ideas how to get it working?
<Malique> I want the files to be accessible ad deb files from apt-get
<uguestu> Evanlec- This is what I see:     Evanlec: +uguestu, im not sure what u mean by +
<uguestu> You see there is a + infront of my nickname.
<trytrys> aaaa
<Xsylotte> is there any posibillity to "Take screenshot" automaticly saves screenshots ?
<trytrys> afddsaf
<Xsylotte> without asking me ?
<Evanlec> uguestu, oh, i dont see that, ur using regular xchat or xchat-gnome ?
<uguestu> Evanlec- Regular.
<Evanlec> uguestu, im not sure...
<uguestu> Evanlec- Odd.
<unimatrix9> set timer for your screenshot
<trytrys>  Evanlec- Odd.
<slackern> uguestu: is there a (plus) sign in this message also
<Innomen> given the target audience for this app, why sint the a windows installer?
<van> kuhgf
<uguestu> Yes slackern
<Innomen> would that be possible?
<mooper> hi, I have a dual monitor setup with ati big desktop thingy. When I go full screen with a VM on server it uses both screens. with a duplicate in each screen. How Can I keep the VM to one screen?
<Malique> soundray: I want the files to be accessible as deb files from apt-get
<Xsylotte> unimatrix9, i've meant when i press button print screen, it opens a widnows where i need to click on save....
<kitche> Innomen: if you want to use windows inaller use a windows install cd
<Xsylotte> i don't need that windows.
<Xsylotte> *window
<van> #include <stdio.h>
<van> #include <stdlib.h>
<van> main() {
<van>   int kol,wiersz;
<van>   for(kol=1; kol<=9; kol++);
<van>  printf("%i",kol);
<van> }
<Innomen> no i mean for installing ubuntu to a second drive for duel boot and testing purposes
<kitche> paste | van
<Evanlec> !pastebin | van
<hwilde> Malique, /var/cache/apt/archives
<ubotu> van: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slackern> uguestu: check the user input area of the xchat config and look for "Nick completion suffix" it should be a : or a , there
<vsayikiran> does cd/dvd creator support multisession
<soundray> Malique: okay, but how *are* they accessible to you right now? FTP? SCP?
<Innomen> sort of the middle path between booting from cd and ghoing pure ubuntu
<Malique> soundray: they're currently on HTTP
<uguestu> slackern- Yes I have it set too "-" but how can I add the + INFRONT of the nickname like you have?
<swarm> hmmmm...... it says restart mysql with  --skip-grant-tables option.... so i did /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables
<slackern> uguestu: oh i have no idea why you are getting it :)
<uguestu> odd.
<swarm> but... then the rest of the commands i says to give give errors because of that?
<Innomen> has anyone considered it? or is it like technically not possible because of how windows is built?
<uguestu> anyway.. thank's for help
<murlidhar> err how do i make deluge the default torrent client??
<slackern> uguestu: with some irc clients moderators of a channel can have a + sign infront of their nick while operators have a @ sign infront of theirs, but im neither
<Evanlec> murlidhar, good question!
<kitche> Innomen: why are you asking about windows in a linux channel? if you want a windows like installer use the alternate cd
<soundray> Malique: in that case, I don't think it's possible. If they were accessible via ftp, you could mount the remote location using fuse. I don't think there's a fuse model for ftp, though.
<Skenvoy> genii: read the samba-docs - tried stuff it's still pathetically slow - the share is accessing a raid-5 array with a benchmark speed of over 170MB/s
<soundray> s/model/module/
<SMARTerror> murlindhar i do believe then next time you open a torrent just select the app you wish to use
<Malique> soundray: but then wouldn't the serving computer be downloading them first anyway, and then relaying them?
<soundray> Malique: no
<soundray> Malique: oh, yes, sorry
<murlidhar> Evanlec: thnks but how do i make it default?
<Malique> I want to see if it's possible to make the computers I set up with the repository to download direct from the site they link to, rather than from my server which is behind a very slow connection
<soundray> Malique: I see what you mean now. You want some sort of redirection
<Evanlec> murlidhar, i dont know lol
<genii> Skenvoy: Well, there are no other suggestions I could offer than the ones which are already in there.
<murlidhar> SMARTerror: i do not where my client is???
<Malique> Soundray: yes, exactly. A redirection within a deb repository :)
<Malique> Is it possible?
<swarm> ok. this is wierd
<swarm> every time i type something specific, it shows up as something else.
<soundray> Malique: I don't know (but I doubt it). You could try #debian (but put on your asbestos suit)
<whiskeytango> Erm..
<swarm> in this case, my password.
<Malique> LOL, fair enough, thanks I'll try there
<genii> Skenvoy: Possibly renicing smb daemon, thats about it
<swarm> does !1 mean anything to you guys?
<swarm> my password has !1 in it
<Skenvoy> genii: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143982 = looks like i'll be buying a non-crap ethernet card
<unimatrix9> swarm wrong keyboard settings ?
<swarm> its in terminal
<unimatrix9> so?
<JuJuBee> I want to install opera.  I have the .deb package.  How do I install it?
<swarm> and if i just type !1 it shows the same thing i am seeing when i type it in a command
<unimatrix9> copy and paste...
<genii> Skenvoy: Good idea :)
<swarm> same. it is replacing it
<swarm> go to a terminal and type !1 and see for yourself
<swarm> it will show the first thing you ever typed.
<unimatrix9> you have got the first virus
<whiskeytango> "event not found" swarm
<swarm> hmm
<soundray> JuJuBee: 'sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb'
<hellonull> hey, i am having an issue with my programs (pidgin & thunderbird) being able to access google services (talk & gmail, respectively)... anyone know what the issue might be?
<unimatrix9> swarm type history -c to clear all inputs
<JuJuBee> thanks soundray.
<elfranger> uhm, I need some help... I have launched the livecd and am now in gparted gui...
<WippoZippo> Goodevening, it seems I'm having problems installing ubuntu
<vsayikiran> please help does cd/dvd creator support multisession
<WippoZippo> I have a seagate HD ... but it can't find any of my partitions
<elfranger> I can see my partitions, but the extended has a lock on it and I cannot move it...
<swarm> hmm....
<elfranger> I need to move the extended partition to the end of the disk to make use of the extra disk space
<swarm> thats annoying. it still does it, but shows the history -c. lol :)
<doktoreas> but is it normal that gdm works and gnome not?
<unimatrix9> diner is ready..
<unimatrix9> bye bye
<swarm> blah. now i need to figure out how to reset this mysql passwd
<Evanlec> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elfranger> kind of a special disk this... it is a virtual disk in vmware so I have just expanded the virtual one so all available space is at the end of the disk
<yell0w> hey guys, how do i turn on direct rendering for the ati radeon x200 ?
<seaPig|wrk> elfranger, what file system are you using?
<Evanlec> yell0w, install the ati binary driver
<qwerkus> ok, I got another *wierd* problem for you: everytime i plug-in the battery, my laptop keeps rebooting because of "critical temperature reached (803C)". I can't even reached the login prompt. It's happening since I upgraded from edgy to feisty. Any idea ? Thanks for help :)
<SMARTerror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SMARTerror> try that yellow
<yell0w> Evanlec, how ?
<Evanlec> yell0w, ^ ^
<SMARTerror> lol
<SMARTerror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SMARTerror> yell0w ^^
<Dr_willis> 803C - wow.. thats.. toasty
<Innomen> qwerkus: corrilation does not denote causation, jst because it happened at the same time does not mean ti was the cause, i'd take a serious look at the battery
<Innomen> they are tiny explosives you know
<hellonull> i am having an issue with my programs (pidgin & thunderbird) being able to access google services (talk & gmail, respectively)... anyone know what the issue might be? they are both connecting to other protocols/services fine but there are issues with the google ones
<qwerkus> i heard that ...
<SpiderPig> how do i enable java applet?
<Evanlec> Innomen, lol, true that
<SpiderPig> <- firefox
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<SMARTerror> download the jre
<SpiderPig> yeah yeah did that and its installed
<Innomen> or it could be that little chekc box hidden in the system menu "cause battery to over heat"
<SMARTerror> then it should work
<SpiderPig> how do i enable java applet
<Innomen> you should just uncheck it
<qwerkus> what do wou mean, with "a serious look": what are my options ?
<Innomen> :P
<SpiderPig> hmm it doesnt
<Evanlec> hellonull, i'd look on the google support, sounds like application specific, not ubuntu specific
<Innomen> like how long have you had it read up on the model number, see if other people have the same thing for other reasons
<YBH_1> 13/f
<Innomen> if you can take it to a battery place near you for inspection
<Evanlec> lol
<qwerkus> neven heard about that in France ...
<Innomen> people dont recondition nbatterys in france?
<Innomen> thats intresting
<hellonull> Evanlec: they both work fine in other os (windows)... i have had ubuntu and windows sharing the same pidgin & thunderbird profiles for awhile... could this be the problem?
<qwerkus> Why don't I experience the same error under 2.6.17 ?
<doktoreas> does gdm uses the same video settings of gnome?
<vmlinuz2> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Innomen> are you sure you dont?
<Innomen> you said it started when you installed the new one
<Innomen> but did you downgrade and see if that fixes it?
<qwerkus> yup
<kitche> doktoreas: it uses the same settings as Xorg so yes just might be at a different resolution though
<Evanlec> hellonull, mm, yea probably, how did u even get that to work?
<qwerkus> a month ago
<Innomen> i know thats a huge PITA
<Innomen> but still, like i said tiny explosives
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<hellonull> Evanlec: i moved the profiles to a FAT32 partition i have on my drive and pointed both programs' settings to them
<fiXXXerMet> Where can I get the my-large.cnf and my-huge.cnf files, since they don't come with the mysql package?
<doktoreas> kitche, where does gdm get the resolution?
<Innomen> could just boot from teh version 6 cd and see if it does it
<Everheart> Hey guys I got this problem when I try to install ubuntu it doesn't detect my harddrivers, anyone have any experience with this?
<qwerkus> could it be an acpi-related problem ?
<doktoreas> i set xorg.conf to 1024 and it is still at 640
<Innomen> if it dosent then you know for sure its the software
<Evanlec> hellonull, i see, well for troubleshooting purposes i would create a new profile and try that
<kitche> doktoreas: from itself I believe
<yell0w> Evanlec, fglrx is running, but no direct rendering
<Innomen> and people could help ypou fgrom there
<Innomen> that i cant tell you cuz i'm a ubuntu newb
<Innomen> but i'm not an eletronics newb :)
<mastaofdisasta> has anyone eve tried NIC bonding?
<Evanlec> yell0w, did u try rebooting? ;p
<mastaofdisasta> on ubuntu?
<qwerkus> <Innomen>, which CD are you talking about ?
<elfranger> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yell0w> Evanlec, it's been running since the beginning
<Evanlec> yell0w, u have to install the ati binary drivers
<Innomen> any install cd of ubuntu works as a live bootable OS dosent it?
<Innomen> recent ones anyway
<kitche> Innomen: the desktop ones do
<Innomen> i know 7 is, i thoink 6 is too
<qwerkus> ah, you mean a live-cd
<elfranger> seapig: sorry for the late reply... can I pm you?
<qwerkus> ?
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> sorry i want clear
<Innomen> i been up way way too long
<yell0w> Evanlec, yes, it's was installed, but  when i do glxinfo , there's no direct rendering
<kav2k> Hello everyone, there is something I'm trying to figure out: I installed KDE into standard ubuntu installation, and now can't find any way to change screen resolution from within KDE. Ubuntu installed into virtualbox under Windows host, my linux skills - below average.
<qwerkus> As I said: i'm working on the same laptop everyday with 2.6.17 kernel without any prob
<hellonull> Evanlec: good suggestion, will try
<Innomen> so you can make the problem go away and come back?
<qwerkus> but everytime I boot the other kernel: paf: critical temp reached
<Innomen> ahhhh
<Innomen> i totally misunderstood
<qwerkus> sry
<Innomen> my apologies
<qwerkus> my poor explanations
<Innomen> no, totally my bad
<Innomen> :P
<Innomen> dont argue it was my fault and thats final
<Innomen> :P :)
<Evanlec> lol
<hellonull> Evanlec: i think it is probably related to the protocols... msn-based ones are doing the same thing
<qwerkus> the odds of civilization ...
<Innomen> heheh
<SpiderPig> innomen i agree with you 100%
<elfranger> hm...
<hhshs> test
<Lunz> can anyone help me setting up wireless DWL-G122 USB Wireless
<Lunz> can anyone help me setting up wireless DWL-G122 USB Wireless?
<Innomen> spiderpig: thank you :P
<SpiderPig> :D
<kitche> !repeat | Lunz
<ubotu> Lunz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lunz> please...
<elfranger> everyone, I have a disk with standard partitions from an ubuntu 7.04 server install... one ext3 (10GB) and one linux swap in an extended partition (478MB). On the end of the disk I have 90GB of unallocated space...
<hhshs> gutsy!gutsy
<theRealballchal1> question, so how does linux implement the WPA support for intel 2200bg cards?
<elfranger> how do I proceed to making the 10GB partition into a 100GB partition?
<mastaofdisasta> has anyone ever tried NIC bonding with ubuntu?
<elfranger> I have booted on the ubuntu livecd and is currently in gparted
<qwerkus> <Innomen>, do you where I could find a solution ?
<hhshs> !GUTSY
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<elfranger> btw, who comes up with the Ubuntu release names?
<Innomen> qwerkus: no man, sorry i don't, i'm very new to ubuntu
<trax> Hello everyone!
<Pici> !codenames | elfranger
<ubotu> elfranger: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<qwerkus> k
<elfranger> cool
<mastaofdisasta>  /win 2
<Evanlec> lol
<qwerkus> have a nice day :)
<dagobert> i voted for Fellating Faun
<Evanlec> haha
<elfranger> may someone please devote themselved to assisting a partition_newbie?
<dagobert> i think ubuntu release names are less than awesome
<acee1234> installing ubuntu from the live disk crashes the x server. i've gone throught the fix once but the link was lost in a format something about changing the xorg.conf file. Any suggestions
<asokito_24> i need help
<Evanlec> dagobert, i agree lol
<npnuf1> I have a feisty box with auto login. some times I want to login manually.  What key combination should I use to prevent auto login.
<acee1234> GPU is ati x1400
<asokito_24> I had changed my beryl configuration to xgl
<soundray> mastaofdisasta: I think it's called multipath routing, so perhaps you want to search for that.
<asokito_24> and now it doesn't funk
<elfranger> so, what animal is a gibbon?
<Evanlec> a baboon? ;p
<Innomen> they should make a blackhat release of ubuntu, the merchandising alone would skyrocket its popularity
<elfranger> yup
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<Evanlec> lol
<leo_rockw> elfranger, a gibbon is a type of monkey
<Pici> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vmlinuz2> hi, why my webcam works with luvcview works but not with camorama and other programs? no such as device tell me
<asokito_24> how can I change my beryl configuration from TErminal
<asokito_24> ???
<trytrys> EVANLEC... What is so funny
<trytrys> ?
* Innomen enjoys a plate of chilled gibbon brains
<soundray> elfranger: that's a gutsy question. Please take it to #ubuntu+1 ;)
<vmlinuz2> but uvc drivers are loaded
<kav2k> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<elfranger> soundray: haha
<Evanlec> trytrys, the less than awesome release names of ubuntu ;p
<acee1234> if no one has a suggestion where should i ask?
<elfranger> need help resizing partition...
<Innomen> they should start doing insects
<trytrys> thanks for Sure :)
<Innomen> ants dragon flyes wasps mantids
<trytrys> See ya ;] 
<kavoor> any guide for compiz fusion on intel ?
<soundray> !fixres > acee1234, please read the private message from ubotu
<kitche> kavoor: get compiz working first then go on to the plugins
<leo_rockw> Innomen, Ubuntu 9.4 Wascally Wabbit
<kavoor> kitche: i have tried beryl and compiz
<Innomen> niiice heheh
<kavoor> i wanna try fusiion
<soundray> !compiz > kavoor, please read the private message from ubotu
<kitche> kavoor: well compiz fusion is just compiz with addons
<Innomen> ubuntu 11 Wile E. Coyote super genius
<kitche> kavoor: since compiz fusion != compiz but it uses compiz
<Evanlec> leo_rockw, LOL
<Innomen> leo_rockw: i am so good at sptealing your ideas
<Innomen> :P
<leo_rockw> Innomen, they need to be alliterative
<elfranger> aaargh!
<acee1234> soundray how is that going to get it to install?
<Innomen> yea i know
<elfranger> stupid partitions
<kavoor> kitche: seeing forums
<elfranger> they won't do what I want them to do
<swarm> grr :(
<Innomen> how about Daffy then
<swarm> i hate mysql already.
<elfranger> Floppy Daffy
<leo_rockw> Innomen, Edubuntu 8.10 Ranting Racoon
<n4nobit> elfranger: use fdisk
<swarm> simple thing like setting a password is so hard.
<soundray> acee1234: you asked about fixing xorg.conf
<Innomen> ranting racoon
<Innomen> *looks wistful*
<leo_rockw> Innomen, with daffy? Delirious Daffy
<acee1234> soundray: ask the bot?
<elfranger> n4obit: really? can I move partitions using fdisk?
<npnuf1> I have a feisty box with auto login. some times I want to login manually.  What key combination should I use to prevent auto login.
<npnuf1> in windows it is possible by using ctrl
<Innomen> are they all verbs?
<Innomen> errr
<n4nobit> hmm, well you could choose the manual setting in the install GUI and try..
<leo_rockw> Innomen, it's adjective + animal
<Innomen> what is that called adjectives
<bruenig> npnuf1, how did you enable auto login? inittab or what?
<npnuf1> gdmsetup
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i should join the marketing team ;-)
<soundray> npnuf1: use Quit-Switch user or Quit-Logout
<acee1234> soundray: i cant install ubuntu from the live cd when i fixed it the first time someone linked me to a tutorial that said something about the xorg.conf file
<bruenig> npnuf1, from a common sense perspective, I highly doubt that you could prevent it
<Innomen> yea you can churn out bland easily as well as they can :P
<leo_rockw> Innomen, thanks... i guess lol
<leo_rockw> acee1234, what video card brand do you have?
<K-4U> Right, could somebody help me with Vmware? when i install, it keeps telling me i've got stuff from a previous installation. but when i check synaptic. there are no files there!
<Innomen> why not beautiful bunny?
<asokito_24> #joinubuntu-es
<Innomen> :P
<Fxyz4ever> anybody can use vbox?
<asokito_24> #join ubuntu-es
<bruenig> npnuf1, because it would be a gdm thing, gdm would parse the config file and auto-login almost immediately
<Innomen> lecherous leopard :P
<bruenig> npnuf1, so if there were such a thing, to even hit the combination would be a crap shoot
<leo_rockw> asokito_24, the command is "/join #ubuntu-es
<acee1234>  leo_rockw:  ati x1400
<soundray> acee1234: how far do you get?
<leo_rockw> acee1234, lol... lemme find my post in the ubuntu forums then
<leo_rockw> acee1234, i have that same card
<acee1234>  leo_rockw:  thank you
<leo_rockw> Innomen, beautiful bunny is not as kewl as ranting racoon. period haha
<Innomen> i have to agree :)
<Innomen> but ranting racoon is not as cool as blackhat
<acee1234>  soundray: i dont remember what the last line was on the screen befor i get the bllue scrren telling me x server died
<npnuf1> bruenig; so it is not possible to stop auto login because of gdm
<Innomen> how about gate crasher
<Innomen> thats could be a fun name that you could read alot into
<genii> raving raccoon
<K-4U> acee1234: Since when does ubuntu have a BSoD?
<soundray> acee1234: were you booting from the CD at the time?
<Innomen> i just see alot of potential here
<kitche> K-4U: for a while :)
<K-4U> Right, could somebody help me with Vmware? when i install, it keeps telling me i've got stuff from a previous installation. but when i check synaptic. there are no files there!
<Innomen> ubuntu is good because as far as the americna public goes they made up a word :P
<UbuntuGuy> HI -- Problem with glxgears and i810 driver in feisty.  at startup, X says " AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so", but glxgears says drmMap of framebuffer failed (invalid argument) and "Direct Rendering: No".  Any ideas how to get it working?
<K-4U> just asking again ^-^
<acee1234> K-4U: windows emulation?
<venom> hi guys bit of a problem when ever i try and run the live CD i only ever get the green scrolling writing up top then it goes black and i have white MSdos like writing at the bottom and it stops there
<acee1234> soundray:
<bruenig> npnuf1, you have to understand how boot and init works, it is just one thing after another launching, it's not some OS wide centralized thing, it is disparate software developed by different people all put together and launched one after another, gdm is launched at the end
<stefgl> K-4U: sudo rm -rf /etc/vmware
<penguincentral> what's a chmod?
<leo_rockw> acee1234, i have so many posts in the ubuntu forums, lol... this will take like 2 more minutes, bear w/ me
<acee1234> soundray: yes
<venom> it says alot about error or something
<venom> hi guys bit of a problem when ever i try and run the live CD i only ever get the green scrolling writing up top then it goes black and i have white MSdos like writing at the bottom and it stops there
<venom> it says alot about error or something
<K-4U> stefgl: Thnx, let's try
<GreyGhost> !makeinfo
<faemir> ACTION gives GreyGhost the golden fleece
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makeinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faemir> ACTION gives GreyGhost a baseball bat
<Lorvija> hiya. Wondering if it's possible to make my computer hibernate after 30 mins of idle time despite who is using computer or even if noone is logged in?
<acee1234>  leo_rockw:np
<npnuf1> bruenig; I understood.
<venom> anyone got any ideas for me ??
<soundray> acee1234: have you tried the Safe Graphics option?
<bruenig> npnuf1, it reads its config file and does what it needs to do, for there to be some key combination they would have to build in some lag time where it just sits and waits to see if you hit it
* n4nobit votes for lascivious lemming
<stefgl> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<acee1234> soundray: yes
<venom> hi guys bit of a problem when ever i try and run the live CD i only ever get the green scrolling writing up top then it goes black and i have white MSdos like writing at the bottom and it stops there
<Innomen> venom: we saw ya man
<venom> sorry
<Innomen> just nothing springs to mind
<venom> just so many people
<Innomen> i hear you
<bruenig> npnuf1, which is stupid obviously, you could script something that would allow you to specify when you shutdown whether the next time you wanted it to login or not
<venom> well its not the CD ive burnt it then i ordered 2 and none work
<Innomen> thats kind if an easy problem to describe, have you looked around on the forums?
<leo_rockw> venom, what video card?
<stefgl> So what does the writing say, venom ? You know, programmers like to put confusing MS-DOS like messages on screen to scare off new users :-)
<Innomen> i came here because my problem was kinda hard to put into words
<venom> and it just seems to give me the same bit of writing at the bottom all the time and ive got a intel vid card wit 64mb ram
<leo_rockw> acee1234, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3129695&postcount=4
<npnuf1> bruenig; thanks, I understood that I should logout and login again.  I have to continue with my mounting problems.
<mzuverink> I have a fat32 WD My Book, named as "My Book".  It causes all kinds of problems due to the space and I either want to know how to change it, or if there is a secret to working with spaces in filenames.  Formating is out of the question unless you have a spare 500 gigs for me to use as backup.  I just want to change the name.  I noticed in mtab, it is reffered to as follows: " /dev/sdb1 /media/My\040Book"  Can I change the na
<mzuverink> me somehow without formatting the drive?
<stefgl> !doesn't work | venom, we're not psychic readers
<ubotu> venom, we're not psychic readers: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<venom> i dn it gives me a bunch of white writing and well one of them say something abbout error then a bunch of numbers
<soundray> acee1234: when you get to that blue screen, see if you can switch to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F1. If so, you can run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', which calls a wizard for reconfiguring xorg.conf
<Innomen> god
<Innomen> you guys scold people so much you have shortcuts for it
<Innomen> that is a scream
<Innomen> and kinda neurotic :P
<soundray> acee1234: failing that, I suggest you download the Alternate CD, which has a text-based installer
<Evanlec> lol
<leo_rockw> soundray, not necessary
<frogduster> Eek.
<leo_rockw> soundray, i have that same video card
<soundray> Innomen: it's also essential for keeping this channel under control
<mzuverink> the use of "!..." anything has gotten ridiculous around here
<Innomen> heh
<acee1234>  soundray: ok thank you
<acee1234>  leo_rockw: able to apt-get without internet?
<penguincentral> mzuverink: it's to call on the bot ;)
<leo_rockw> mzuverink, i enter this channel just to wait for anybody to ask about automatix so i can pull a "!automatix | noob"
<Innomen> and here i thought all those thoughtcops hiding in the crowd like they are innocent shopkeeps did that :P but yea i totally see the purpose but i stand behind my statement, its crazy and funny :)
<venom> im not to sure what my video card is but i do no that ive used ubuntu on a diffrent PC wit the same cd wit no problem
<leo_rockw> acee1234, i believe so
<leo_rockw> acee1234, you have to do a sudo apt-get update first
<venom> i wish i could get a screeny of the error i get
<usr13> Trying to use kpilot to connect to a Treo 650 and it's not happening.  It appears to be trying to connect to /dev/pilot  but /dev/pilot does not exist.  So....?
<soundray> acee1234: I'll leave you in the capable hands of leo_rockw. Thanks leo_rockw
<acee1234>  leo_rockw: alright ill give it a go thank much all of you
<leo_rockw> acee1234, and it will pull the packet from the cd
<leo_rockw> acee1234, np
<acee1234>  leo_rockw: alright
<sacamano> anyone have a good .deb package for Sopcast with GUI"?
<soundray> usr13: is it connected via USB?
<Innomen> hey leo_rockw, whats this automatrix you speak of? :)
<leo_rockw> soundray, i have that same video card so i wrote a how-to for it
<leo_rockw> !automatix | Innomen
<venom> is there any other way for me to try ubuntu without the boot up xcuz its just not going to work
<ubotu> Innomen: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<soundray> leo_rockw: is it online?
<leo_rockw> Innomen, ;-)
<Innomen> ahh how informative :)
<leo_rockw> soundray, yeah... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3129695&postcount=4
<Innomen> thank you
<usr13> soundray, yes, usb cable
<Innomen> and here i tuought it had something to do with optimus prime
<leo_rockw> Innomen, oh, my pleasure
<soundray> usr13: try a 'sudo ln -sf /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/pilot' to link the device name to the actual device.
<leo_rockw> Innomen, no... that's the gimp
<soundray> leo_rockw: thanks. Do you know if gutsy has the same trouble?
<leo_rockw> soundray, i am using gutsy, but i upgraded from feisty so idk
<venom> well its really strange i load the cd thats fine then i press start i get some greenlines behind the ubuntu screen then it all goes black wit a bunch of errors on the bottom indecated by numbers
<atlfalcons866> how do i delete ubuntu
<sonetre> Hi all, first time installing ubuntu and it stops booting with: VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb7" or unknown-block(0,0) / I tried different root=.. options in grub but the same result...any help would be really appreciated
<Innomen> venom i'd snag the alt version and do the txt installer
<Innomen> or did someone already say that
<soundray> leo_rockw: well done for writing that howto
<leo_rockw> atlfalcons866, a big magnet will do the trick
<venom> can u tell me were to get it
<leo_rockw> soundray, :-D
<leo_rockw> soundray, a sticky for it would be kewl
<atlfalcons866> not delete ubuntu i meant remove gnome
<Innomen> maybe the bot can
<atlfalcons866> i installed kde and i love it
<Innomen> is there a command guys for where to get the alternative version?
<Innomen> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Innomen> there we go
<Innomen> good guess
<Piaskal> hi
<stefgl> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html <- good guide on how to ask questions and get an actual answer
<Innomen> (12:50:49 PM) leo_rockw: atlfalcons866, a big magnet will do the trick
<Innomen> lol
<usr13> soundray,  /dev/ttyUSB0  does not exist on my system.  (OS = 7.04)
<leo_rockw> Innomen, you're evil! lol
<Pici> Innomen: Theres a checkbox on the download page on ubuntu.com for the alternate cd.
<Innomen> right on
<leo_rockw> atlfalcons866, there's a very easy way, but i don't remember it. lemme google it
<Innomen> venom was askin and i figured the bot would know
<genii> atlfalcons866: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop           (if you have already apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop)
<Innomen> i deserve a freakin oreo
<leo_rockw> atlfalcons866, or do what genii says ;-)
<soundray> usr13: it should once you plug the Treo in. Do a 'ls /dev/ttyUSB*' - it may have a different number.
<leo_rockw> Innomen, mmmhhh... ooooreooo
<soundray> usr13: in fact, there may be two devices.
<Cyber_Stalker> umm
<Innomen> day 3 and i'm answerin questions
<Cyber_Stalker> i have xmms and im struggling to play media on a disk
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i can't do this every day
<Innomen> leo_rockw:  i know man shut up *drool*
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i enque the shiznit on the disk with xmms
<Innomen> *searches for cookies*
<venom> all i ever wanted was a good LINUX :( DAM PC'S DAM THEM TO COMPUTER HELL
<usr13> I see:  /dev/pilot -> /dev/ttyUSB0    after issuing above comand.  But,    ls /dev/ttyUSB0   says that the file does not exist.
<smacfarl> so i was running the 7.10 update when I had a power failure! If I rerun will I be able to just pick up where it was stopped?
<Innomen> venom: dude
<Innomen> go get the alt
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i hang out in the argentina LoCo all day. i run out of questions to answer so i come here.
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Stalker,  open up the playlist, add a directory (or drag/drop files) you may want to use somthing other then xmms - xmms is geting a bit out of date.
<Innomen> it'll solve yur problem
<venom> IM WORKING ON IT INNOMEN
<Innomen> ok ok
<Innomen> lol
<Innomen> sorry man
<soundray> usr13: ls /dev/ttyUSB*
<Piaskal> is ther any way to make ubiquity not run "ntfsresize -i -f" when installing ubuntu. i got 150 gb ntfs partition and it takes ages.
<usr13> soundray,  there may be two devices?
<smacfarl> anyone?
<Cyber_Stalker> Dr_willis:
<leo_rockw> venom... you need to fight the symbionte. big bells will help you get rid of it. it worked for peter parker
<Innomen> if it makes you feel better my umbutu install fried my mbr and now niether os will boot
<stefgl> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html <- even better guide on how to ask questions, most of which you're able to answer yourself after reading it :-)
<venom> im getting the dapper version think it will solve my problem innomen ??
<Cyber_Stalker> how do i browse to the disk... cause i have checking /media/ and none of the cdrom links have any tracks
<smacfarl> powerful during 7.10 update, will the update be able to fix this if I rerun it?
<leo_rockw> Innomen, how come? grub doesn't touch the mbr
<smacfarl> anyone?
<usr13>  No such file or directory
<Cyber_Stalker> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> leo_rockw: wow are you a big dork for knowing that or am i a big dork for knowing that
<Cyber_Stalker> !musicplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about musicplayer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> !music player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> lol
<Innomen> leo_rockw: something did
<leo_rockw> Innomen, we both are big dorks
<Cyber_Stalker> !mp3
<smacfarl> are there any experts in the channel?
<sonetre> Hi all, first time installing ubuntu and it stops booting with: VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb7" or unknown-block(0,0) / I tried different root=.. options in grub but the same result...any help would be really appreciated
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefgl> !player | Cyber_Stalker
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Innomen> it wont install on my machine
<leo_rockw> smacfarl, yes, Innomen
<Innomen> spent 5-6 hours on it
<Innomen> ask ikonia if you see her
<Marfi> on my menu bar, everything under "applications" is gone. how do i recover it?
<Cyber_Stalker> would audacious be best
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<wwalker> I want to be able to click in a window without raising the window to the top.  Where do I change that?
<stefgl> !best | Cyber_Stalker
<Innomen> i'm backing up in prep for a total wipe
<ubotu> Cyber_Stalker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Poundo> has anyone has success connecting a usb drive to linux on vmware I asked over at vmware must be lunch time
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, what are you trying to do?
<soundray> usr13: yes -- Ubuntu creates two e.g. for my wife's Palm T|X
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Stalker,  thats an audio EDITOR program.
<alcoholic> My resolv.conf gets override again and again by network manager and i have to manually edit it and give the nameserver. i dont know why its getting override can any one help me with it
<Dr_willis> oh wait thats audacity.. :)
<smacfarl> innomen my 7.10 upgrade was interrupted by a power failure. Will restarting the upgrade with gksudo update-manager -c -d fix things?
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis, no, it isn't
<Dr_willis> my mistake.
<Cyber_Stalker> ok well which would be the most popular music player
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis, yeah, lol
<Dr_willis> too many aud's :)
<jport> i like amarok
<Cyber_Stalker> i just wanna be able to play my music simply
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, AMAROK!
<usr13> I see: /dev/usbdev1.1_ep00 /dev/usbdev1.1_ep81  etc,,
<Marfi> amarok ftw
<Cyber_Stalker> ok
<Cyber_Stalker> apt get here i come
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Stalker,  install a few try them.. if you cant figure out xmms.. well.. thats not a good sign. :)
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, you did install the propietary codecs, right?
<kitche> smacfarl: it "should"
<Cyber_Stalker> nah xmms just giving hastles
<murlidhar> my media player Listen keeps hanging why???
<Innomen> smacfarl: i dont see why not, but i dont know what gksudo means and i've only got 3 days exp with ubuntu, ask leo here
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_rockw: as far as i know yes
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, ok... just making sure
<Cyber_Stalker> it was a while ago that i set up my music shiznit
<Dr_willis> xmms playlist has a + button, add dir.. point it to the muzak dir.
<enano> Hi! Can anyone take a look here, http://rafb.net/p/WdprDM59.html and tell me why I get those errors when compiling (their at the bottom), I can't figure it out. Thanks!
<leo_rockw> murlidhar, we will probly need more information
<thomash_> hi
<smacfarl> leo is gksudo update-manager -c -d the correct command to restart my upgrade tp 7.10
<smacfarl> ?
<Pici> smacfarl: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Innomen> i installed ubuntu on my laptop drunk out of my mind, very user friendly
<Cyber_Stalker> why does amarok have to download 50mb of stuff...
<Cyber_Stalker> ?
<murlidhar> leo_rockw: wait
<Innomen> but my desktop is just angry with me for even suggesting ubuntu
<kitche> smacfarl: as I said it should start where it left off
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, because it uses the qt libraries
<thomash_> i'm running feisty... it doesn't seem to provide the latest version of imagemagick. any way I can install a newer version using a package?
<venom> innomen would u be able to ponit me to some alt installers ??
<Innomen> venom did you see the bot thing?
<leo_rockw> smacfarl, if you dont know it, then you probly shouldnt be upgrading to gutsy anyway
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Stalker,  lots of dependencies would be my guess
<Innomen> !alternative
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> !alternative
<leo_rockw> !alternate | venom
<ubotu> venom: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<stefgl> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Innomen> gah
<Innomen> yea what he said
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i told you. i come to this channel to do the ! thing
<Cyber_Stalker> i dont want to/cant download 50mb of stuff atm
<Innomen> i';ll let you handle it
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, then use rythmbox
<Innomen> :P
<leo_rockw> Innomen, ty! lol
<Innomen> ok then mr smarty pants
<venom> i couldn't find it innomen ive just tried to find it
<Innomen> hmmm
<Innomen> you're i386 right?
<Poundo> how can I tell what the device is thats mounted at say /dev/sda5 or /dev/sda2
<Innomen> i'll go get you a link
<leo_rockw> venom, seriously... the alternate install is in the ubuntu web page
<venom> TY VM
<Pici> venom: Its on the ubuntu.com/download page, there is a checkbox if you want the alternate cd
<Innomen> you want a torrent or a direct dl?
<venom> wait a sec
<Pici> !away > EldemonAWAY (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Innomen> i dont mind doing the grunt work for him
<Cyber_Stalker> leo_rockw: coudlnt find package :D
* EldemonAWAY est away; Auto-away; inativo por 3602 segs - desde[14:00:31]  site[n/a]  email[none@none]  uin[none]  log[on]  pager[on]  -=[Cyber] =-
<venom> is this like having to burn it onto CD ?
<stefgl> Cyber_Stalker: amarok is a KDE app, so it pulls all the KDE-libs as dependency. try exaile for a gtk (gnome) equivalent
<Innomen> i would assume so
<soundray> Poundo: try 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if that answers your question
<Innomen> can you install it off a usb?
<Innomen> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<venom> becuse ive got like 3 CD shipped from Ubuntu its self
<Cyber_Stalker> ahhh nice
<Innomen> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cyber_Stalker> 500kb of download
<Pici> !msgthebot | Innomen
<Cyber_Stalker> decent :D
<ubotu> Innomen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<leo_rockw> venom, the canonical cds are non alternate
<Duke_nuke> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<venom> so the CD's are whats screweu
<Innomen> uhhh
<Innomen> pici: thats very confusing
<lpagnoni> q
<Poundo> soundray: no that jsut lists the devices no indication of what they actually are
<leo_rockw> Innomen, don't annoy ubotu, he's kewl
<venom> right hang on
<venom> let me explane
<Pici> Innomen: Whats confusing?
<Innomen> i didnt relize i was
<murlidhar> ok when after importing a folder my media application works good but the moment i play a song it just hangs although i can hear the music. Here is the pastebin when i start from terminal
<lpagnoni> hello
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39386/
<soundray> Poundo: I'm not sure what kind of information you are looking for.
<hume> hi... I am trying to copy a vcd disc with k3b, but get error - k3b complains about the video cd contains multiple data tracks - how come? how can I then copy a vcd?
<Innomen> the use of the bot
<Innomen> explain to me what that investigate means
<usr13> soundray, Any other ideas
<KidProQuo> \join #ubuntu-meeting
<Poundo> soundray: i would like to know if sda2 is the cdrom or is it sda5
<Innomen> i'm not allowed to use ! commands to get an answer?
<venom> i have 3 Cds from Ubuntu but i can't run them passed the start screen it just stops dead with a black screen with white writing at the bottom so unless there is a diffrent way to install im stuck
<soundray> Poundo: neither. Both are partitions on your first hard disk drive.
<g0rd0n> is there a skype version for ubuntu amd64?
<Innomen> venom can you not dl and burn cds at the moment?
<venom> so thats whats wrong
<penguin42> g0rd0n: You can run most 32bit stuff on amd64 with a bit of patience
<soundray> usr13: what did 'ls /dev/ttyUSB*' say?
<RonMetal> hablan espaol??
<stefgl> Innomen: feel free to bother ubotu with /msg ubotu factoid
<soundray> !es | RonMetal
<ubotu> RonMetal: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<venom> well yea but ive downloaded ubuntu about 5 times same problem
<Pici> Innomen: Not if you are unsure what the command is.  either `/msg ubotu` to figure out the right syntax or dont.
<Innomen> ahhhh
<Cyber_Stalker> when i insert a cd "sound juicer" pops up and offers to play the tracks but i cant play it with anything else
<Innomen> oky you dont want me hacking it (to use the original meaning)
<Pici> venom: Are any of them the alternate CD?
<Poundo> soundray: oh so how can i tell if I have the usb connected and can then mount it if i don't see it via fdsik -l
<Innomen> but its cool if i know what i'm after, right?
<Innomen> venom: yea but did you get the laternate version?
<venom> how can i tell pici and eem whats ur idea of hacking it cuz im open to sergestions innomen
<Pici> Innomen: Yes. but dont spam 5 !factoids at one person either, thats annoying.  Not that I saw this, but just in general.
<g0rd0n> penguin42: is there a deb package or something?
<leo_rockw> Innomen, ubotu is so kewl. i've seen a lot of users trying to talk w/ it before.
<soundray> Poundo: try lsusb to see if the device is recognized
<Innomen> pici: cool cool thats fair
<venom> how can i tell if they are autinative ??
<Innomen> leo_rockw: i usta talk to alice bot all the time
<Pici> venom: Is it the LiveCD?
<penguin42> g0rd0n: There are packages caleld ia32blah - do an apt-cache search for ia32-*  and install all of those, and I think there is a package called linux32
<Innomen> venom: just sit tight i'll hand you a link
<soundray> Poundo: and 'dmesg | tail' after plugging in to see the device name assigned
<Innomen> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<venom> i think they are live yea
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i have spleak... she's just dumb
<Cyber_Stalker> 7 minutes to rip a cd...
<Cyber_Stalker> gosh
<Innomen> brb
<Cyber_Stalker> what is this world comming to
<venom> the live that also allows install
<Pici> venom: Okay, then thats not the AlternateCD.
<venom> so the alternatecd might let me install ?
<Pici> venom: The alternateCD has greater compatibility with different hardware.
<venom> ooo
<atlfalcons866> linus torvalds dosent like gnome
<Poundo> soundray: lsusb didn't show anything. I'll check dmesg
<leo_rockw> venom, the alternate cd is for text installation
<Pici> venom: Much greater chance than using the liveCD.
<magnetron> atlfalcons866: so?
<leo_rockw> atlfalcons866, no, he asked people to switch to kde
<venom> will it allow me to run it live b4 install ??
<Innomen> venom: http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<leo_rockw> venom, no it wont
<atlfalcons866> he says
<Pici> venom: No. It wont
<atlfalcons866> "This 'users are idiots, and are confused by functionality' mentality of Gnome is a disease. If you think your users are idiots, only idiots will use it. I don't use Gnome, because in striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do."
<Pici> !offtopic | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<venom> cuz i don't wanna go wiping my whole XP and ty Innomen
<soundray> Poundo: did it show busses at least?
<Innomen> np, best i can do
<Innomen> i newb but not lazy heheh
<Malique> Well guys, #debian wasn't much fun. They tend to ignore you, and fail to read what your asking, and were no help to me at all :(
<Innomen> Malique: this is the only place i've ever had linux people even talk to me without useing racial slurs
<venom> will i beable to make a new part in my harddrive or will i have to use some sort of program
<Poundo> soundray: nothing i tried lsusb -v and zip
<leo_rockw> Innomen, that's their way of saying i <3 you
<Innomen> i know but it gets old
<rav> Hey, does anyone know how i can enable rendering on 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<soundray> Malique: I don't think your problem can be solved, due to the limitations of HTTP
<Innomen> i grew up in kentucky, i really hate the race thing
<leo_rockw> Innomen, rtfm is uber love
<murlidhar> somebody help when i play a song in my media player "listen" it gets hanged up as if i am using a windows vista http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39386/
<penguin42> rav: That should work ok with feisty
<rafael__> hello. how can i play dvd on ubuntu ?
<rafael__> is it possible ?
<Pici> !dvd > rafael__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<leo_rockw> rafael__, yes it is
<venom> OMG im ganan be here forever its downloading at 13 KBs
<rafael__> thank u
<Malique> LOL, I had one who implied I was stupid when he didn't even read what I was after, when I posted it TWICE in an extended and simplistic way for his timy brain to comprehend LOL
<venom> OMG im ganan be here forever its downloading at 13 KBs
<Innomen> anyone remeber the term "lamer" ?
<rav> yeah, i thought so too, but i did that glxinfo | grep direct
<rav>  and i got a big fat no
<bastid_raZor> Innomen: i live in KY now.. South Eastern area..
<elfranger> I am still needing some assistance on resiziong/moving my partitions... anyone with good knowledge up for it?
<venom> make that 7
<Innomen> venom
<Malique> soundray: it's not so much HTTP I think that's limited in this case, it's more apt
<magnetron> rav: the hardware rendering is quite slow on those cards, maybe you have it enabled without noticing
<Innomen> pick a diffrent mirrior
* trdracer has been wondering if he should switch to ubuntu or not.
<rafael__> i have libdvdcss2 and when i try to watch a dvd on vlc it doesnt load
<Malique> It can't be redirected to HTTP addresses not on the server
<Innomen> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<rav> but when i glxinfo | grep direct it says no
<rafael__> and totem says i dont have handle codec
<rafael__> so.. i dont know
<leo_rockw> venom, be nice and use torrents. you'll be doing the host a favor
<magnetron> venom: do you want to download ubuntu faster? use bittorrent
<soundray> rafael__: you nead libdvdread. Please read the link that ubotu sent.
<rafael__> soundray, i have it
<rafael__> :)
<Malique> trdracer: Ubuntu is awesome, but you should expect that being in this room :) hehe
<Innomen> my otrreent came down at half a meg a second
<rafael__> everything ok here
<jport> trdracer: You will never make a better decision in your life :-)
<Innomen> it was aweinspiring
<trdracer> i currently have xp pro sp2...and getting tiredof it.
* Malique prefers Kubuntu though
<trdracer> ubuntu seems user friendly.
<Innomen> i love it so far
<rav> so how do i enable rendering?
<Innomen> just the idea of it being free
<leo_rockw> rav, depends on your video card brand
<PetarM> hi
<venom> innomen are there any oter places for faster downloading i mean 8kbs is slow
<Innomen> no conspiracy crap
<leo_rockw> hi PetarM
<elfranger> boohooo
<jport> Innomen: how long have you been using ubuntu ?
<trdracer> can i install over windows?
<Innomen> venom i gave you the list
<Innomen> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<trdracer> and then if i dont like it install windows back right over ubuntU?
<Innomen> pick one you think is fast
<rav> its the integrated card on my chipset
<PetarM> whats going on here: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15596/ ?! want to install banshee, it requires build-essential but won't install hisself
<leo_rockw> trdracer, you can if you want
<elfranger> trdracer: try the livecd first...
<SlimeyPete> trdracer: you'll have to remove Windows and set up a Linux partition, but you can use the Ubuntu installer to do that.
<soundray> trdracer: yes. Just let either installer take control of the entire disk.#
<rav> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<FBSoulMan> I'm trying to resolve a permissions issue with nfs.  If I try to mount an export on my client, I get "permission denied"
<SlimeyPete> trdracer: or else you can keep Windows and dual-boot, if you have space.
<cyrano> Hi. I've got an issue with some movies i've downloaded through torrents. Their Avi files and show an icon from the movie, but when i play them in movie player or VLC the app just closes. I can't play them in Mplayer either. I know it may well be the files being bad or corrupt, bu is there a way to debug them or check it out?
<trdracer> i dont really have any space.
<trdracer> so its one ofr the other
<FBSoulMan> This export is an NTFS partition I mounted on the server using ntfs-3g.  It shows owner and group root but rwx for user grp and world
<venom> there we go ty innomen
<Innomen> np
<venom> its going much faster now
<Malique> Ahh dual boot, the only reason I have ever needed that since switching is to run certain games that don't run native or under wine. And since I upgraded my computer a few months ago I still haven't reinstalled Windows on that other partition, so far haven't needed to :)
<Innomen> Excellant
<leo_rockw> rav, mmhh... i only did it w/ an ati, sorry
<venom> 2 hours i can wait without going mad :P
<FBSoulMan> I am able to mount a normal linux partition from the server on the client (home dir)
<leo_rockw> Malique, which games? i have enough w/ tremulous
<Innomen> maliqure thats awesome
<Innomen> Malique* i meant
<leo_rockw> venom, i'm guessing you never were on dial-up, huh?
<Malique> Haven't played tremulous, but I play Guild Wars under wine, Planeshift natively, and lately I haven't played anything besides those two
<venom> im downloading 6.06 alternate-amd-64 will that do the job ??
<Malique> Thus the main reason why I didn't need Windows
<`Matir> venom, why 6.06?
<leo_rockw> Malique, if you like mmporpgs you could try regnum online
<venom> fastest download i could find
<venom> thats y
<leo_rockw> venom, if you're a linux newb 64bits isn't the smartest choice
<Pici> venom: That version is over a year old.
<leo_rockw> Pici, it is lts anyway
<Malique> leo_rockw: I tried Regnum, it seemed a little... foreign LOL. Unless they have another server maybe with more than 4 English-speaking people on I can talk to haha
<venom> i can't find no links for the alternate new version thats not faster the 6kbs on my download
<leo_rockw> Malique, i'm from argentina, just like the game lol
<Pici> leo_rockw: I know, but I just have a feeling he'll regret it
<leo_rockw> Pici, he'll regret more the 64bits choice...
<Pici> venom: Most if not all of the mirrors have an alternate .
<Pici> leo_rockw: indeed.
<trdracer> will ubuntu delete files i currently have on my discdrive?
<venom> so is there anything i can do
<leo_rockw> trdracer, only if you let it
<Innomen> well even if he gets an old one he can update
<venom> to get a faster speed
<Innomen> thats what i did to this laptop
<Pici> venom: Whats the address of the file that was downloading the fastest for you?
<rav> theres no way to enable rendering?
<Innomen> hey maybe thats what i need to do to my desktop
<Malique> leo_rockw: Ahhh so you probably don't have much trouble. I felt a little outside when I tried playing it LOL
<fredikk> hello i have ubuntu breezy installed in a pc and i have some difficulties install packages with apt-get. Actually i'm thinking that maybe these repos i have do exist anymore.could this be happening?
<leo_rockw> Malique, that's what i heard. i was pretty comfortable using argentine slang in there lol
<venom> http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/dapper/
<ar3ac> firefox freeze
<ar3ac> some help ?
<venom> it was that link
<venom> http://ubuntu.gds.tuwien.ac.at/cdimage/releases/dapper/
<Innomen> bbl peeps
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, that's not enough information
<visof> can i know speed distribution for lan users?
<leo_rockw> Innomen, l8r
<ar3ac> leo_rockw, after e dist-upgrade on my feisty
<ar3ac> firefox crash
<`muppet> anyone got any links for downloading ubuntu live cd? thanks
<ar3ac> give me a Segmentation Fault
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, did you check LP to see if anybody reported a bug?
<Tomcat_> `muppet: www.ubuntu.com/download
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, what ubuntu are you using?
<ar3ac> leo_rockw, i saw something in the forum
<visof> can i know speed distribution for lan users?
<ar3ac> let me tell you the right thread
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, well, i don't even use FF
<ar3ac> leo_rockw, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563027&highlight=firefox+epiphany
<trdracer> is it possible that if i have two separate logins ii can install ubuntu on one? (for example one is admin account and the other is another)BUT ITS WINDOWS LOGIN+
<ar3ac> leo_rockw, same things happen with epiphany
<atlfalcons866> will shipit have gusty gibbon cds
<habbled> how do you format a usb hard drive on ubuntu?
<leo_rockw> atlfalcons866, not yet
<atlfalcons866> habbled:what fs do you want to have
<`muppet> Tomcat_ i looked there first, it didnt seem to have the live cd downloads
<habbled> atlfalcons866: fat32
<Tomcat_> `muppet: "Desktop Edition" = LiveCD
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, post in the thread and wait for an answer
<atlfalcons866> habbled: install gparted
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, that problem seems to be recent
<habbled> atlfalcons866: i have kubuntu actually
<leo_rockw> ar3ac, use a different browser in the meantime
<atlfalcons866> go to #kubuntu
<snoogie> someone have successfully install and use :D GNU GCJ and classpath ?
<habbled> k
<`muppet> Tomcat_ ok, thanks
<peter_> i have a problem getting my webcam to work....when i type lsusb it shows up .....canorama doesnt' detect it.....it works in ekiga though .......and kopete deosnt detect it either......any thoughts?
<leo_rockw> habbled, it doesn't matter those things are the same in kubuntu and ubuntu
<leo_rockw> peter_, hello again
<peter_> hi
<Pici> fredikk: Breezy is past !EOL. I think there are still repos open on old-releases.ubuntu.com
<peter_> never solve that probelm
<leo_rockw> peter_, webcams are hard to make work
<Pici> fredikk: You really should upgrade though.
<benzs_s> camorama
<peter_> yea
<uahuha> hi
<leo_rockw> peter_, from what i gather you're lucky it even works in ekiga
<leo_rockw> hi uahuha
<uahuha> can you suggest me webcam software that uses v4l2?
<peter_> yea i think so too but then i doent even use ekiga ...i was just testing it ouit
<leo_rockw> peter_, there, help uahuha w/ his webcam, haha
<joe4444> i'm trying to rebuild my ipod library using Rhythmbox, but after deleting all my tracks in Rhythmbox the files remain on the iPod... it appears that only the track entries in the database were deleted, so how can i delete the actual files?  also, is it possible to delete playlists on the iPod with Rhythmbox?
<peter_> lol
<peter_> funny lol
<uahuha> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uahuha> !v4l2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uahuha> ekiga works but i want a program that let me to make video and photos ...
<uahuha> it's possible that doesn't exist nothing of this?
<leo_rockw> uahuha, peter_ has the same problem
<peter_> i think i'll just get another one and hope it works...i'll check their list of compatible cams
<uahuha> peter_: resolved?
<leo_rockw> uahuha, nope he's been here since yday
<peter_> nope
<alcoholic> My resolv.conf gets override again and again by network manager and i have to manually edit it and give the nameserver. i dont know why its getting override can any one help me with it
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, i think i can, actually
<peter_> i had given up on the cam but just tested it for fun on ekiga and the thing came on ...so i was confused
<habbled> atlfalcon866: it didnt work
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, you want to set a dns?
<alcoholic> leo_rockw:  i set a dns .. but it keeps on changing
<alcoholic> to nameserver 10.0.0.1 which is my ip
<angasule> hello, is there a graphical front end for at (or cron)? I'm using kde, but if there is one for gnome I'd like to see it (kcron is no good)
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, ok, i did that yday, lemme look for the guide
<alcoholic> leo_rockw:  it would be so nice of u
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, i set up opendns yday and it told me how to avoid resolv.conf from changing
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<uahuha> peter_: http://sn-webcam.sourceforge.net/ i try to install this
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, the part that says "to avoid having your settings..."
<HOke> hello ppl, i need php editor with code completion
<HOke> was using dreamwaver in windows but im searching for a free editor with the same qulitity i tried thr eclipse but its not compliting the code
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, and change the ip to w/e you want
<leo_rockw> HOke, i heard nvu is good
<leo_rockw> HOke, never tried it myself, tho
<rav> Hey, ok, i have a ATI rage PRO VGA, how do i switch from my integrated VGA to the ATI one?
<alcoholic> checking
<leo_rockw> rav, i believe you can do that from the bios
<rav> no, when i do that ubunbtu wont boot up
<rav> ubuntu*
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, when you do the ifdown internet connection will stop
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, just letting you know that's normal
<Grundoko> hey. i was wondering if someone culd tell me how to add fonts to use with aMSN
<rav> any other way?
<HOke> leo_rockw, any other recommendation rather than nvu
<peter_> sn webcam project ?
<leo_rockw> HOke, i believe there's another one that's good, but i don't remember the name. google for any table of alternate linux apps.
<leo_rockw> rav, i don't have an built in card, idk how to help you
<Grundoko> ,
<leo_rockw> Grundoko, actually, i saw a howto somewhere, hold on
<Grundoko> k
<templar^> is this a place you are allowed to ask questions or no?
<leo_rockw> Grundoko, how good are you w/ spanish? http://www.openside.com.ar/how-to13.php
<Tomcat_> !ask | templar^
<ubotu> templar^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leo_rockw> templar^, you just asked one
<mckensey> hola necesito ayuda con mi disco duro
<Grundoko> i dont know a single word in spanish
<Grundoko> ill use google language tools
<Grundoko> thanks
<mckensey> no me deja grabar archivos en el
<leo_rockw> mckensey, join ubuntu-es or ubuntu-ar
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<leo_rockw> mckensey, solo ingles aca
<chimaera> hi, is the a tool to manage partition/mount-points (like the appropriate guidance module for kde)?
<alcoholic> thx leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> alcoholic, my pleassure
<templar^> I'm trying to get XGL running properly on 7.10 beta (gnome) but when I install xserver-xgl and restart X it just sits on a blank orange screen after login until it eventually restarts X
<leo_rockw> Grundoko, if you need help w/ smth i can translate
<agroker> why gnuchess is incompatible with Gnome under GG?
<uahuha> agroker: try xboard ;)
<agroker> uahuha, you are kidding, right?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> .omega.bg
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> ops
<uahuha> agroker: no
<leo_rockw> agroker, i usually tend to believe that people doing this: ;) are kidding
<agroker> uahuha, I have xboard installed, what's next?
<uahuha> well use it on freechess.org ;)
<agroker> uahuha, ok, got it :-)
<leo_rockw> who plays chess anyway when there's tremulous
<habbled> anyone here know how to use fdisk to format a drive and put fat32 on it?
<magnetron> deep blue does, leo_rockw
<agroker> !tell agroker about tremulous
<Leovenous> Anyone up to my installation problem? (Ubuntu Server)
<magnetron> !msgthebot > agroker
<agroker> leo_rockw, what is tremulous?
<PKdoR> i need help deleting a file
<leo_rockw> magnetron, yeah, but deep blue is grumpy
<leo_rockw> agroker, just the best fps + rts game ever created
<Poundo> USB question dmesg shows "usb 1-1 new full speed device using uhci_hcd and address 3" How do i mount this
<habbled> anyone know how to use fdisk to format a usb drive with fdisk and put fat32 on it?
<leo_rockw> agroker, nothing to do w/ chess, lol
<ompaul> habbled, sudo fdisk /dev/sda-orwhatever
<leo_rockw> agroker, but i'm addicted to it
<agroker> leo_rockw, very funny, magnetron is trheatening me with op measures ;-)
<habbled> ompaul, then what, i got to that point, didnt know what option to do
<PKdoR> I cant erase a file cause it say i dont have permission to delete it please help
<leo_rockw> agroker, well, i didn't ask you to use !
<pr0fx> so I am setting up my Ubuntu system (ATI) to be run on my new LCD TV, if I want to hit the optimal res for the TV 1366X768, do I just need to enable the fglrx driver in my xorg, or should I be doing more, (setting up the res in my xorg as well, etc...) ?
<ompaul> habbled, use m for help and it talks you though it
<agroker> leo_rockw, sure you did not
<profanephobia> how can i unmount a binded dir?
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  and what file is this you are trying to delete?
<leo_rockw> agroker, but seriously, tremulous is great
<Poundo> pkdoR: type sudo the rm but be carefull
<habbled> ompaul, k ty
<agroker> leo_rockw, FPS? ah, ok
<leo_rockw> agroker, i have like 3 different chess installed and i never play them
<PKdoR> Dr_willis: its a folder i created but
<leo_rockw> agroker, no, it's fps + rts
<leo_rockw> agroker, you get to build a base so strategy is involved
<agroker> leo_rockw, and use to have xboard+gnuchess ony installed and played them
<PKdoR> dr_ i can move it and paste it but it wont get erased
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  clarify.. you can create files in the dir. but cant delete the file you just made?
<Absolute0> how do i insmod modules at boot time automatically?
<Dr_willis> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<leo_rockw> agroker, there's 3d chess and dreamchess
<stdin> Absolute0: add the module name to /etc/modules
<Dr_willis> I can never get the 3d part of 3d chess to work
<Absolute0> stdin: can i include a path with that?
<habbled> ompaul, hrrm cant find fat32 on the l option
<Absolute0> or i need to move the modules to the standard dir?
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis, i think that was a bug in ubuntu
<agroker> leo_rockw, I'm going to try them, but remember n ot liking their GUIs
<pr0fx> so I am setting up my Ubuntu system (ATI) to be run on my new LCD TV, if I want to hit the optimal res for the TV 1366X768, do I just need to enable the fglrx driver in my xorg, or should I be doing more, (setting up the res in my xorg as well, etc...) ?
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis, it worked for me in kubuntu i believe
<stdin> Absolute0: no, it only looks in the standard place (you need to run "sudo depmod -a" after putting a new module there)
<mckensey> I need help with my hard disk
<Absolute0> stdin: whats the standard dir for modules?
<Dr_willis> leo_rockw,  tried ubuntu/kubuntu/added stuff (in gutsy now) it says it needs this package for 3d.. i install it and anything i can find related to it.. No deal. :)
<PKdoR> Dr_willis: its a folder that i created to save compiz themes to from the net and i am able to move the folder and add to it and even move it to the recyclw but the recylce CCANT empty it out cause I have no permission
<pr0fx> mckensey: setting up for a new install ?
<leo_rockw> Dr_willis, maybe i only tried dreamchess... i don't remember
<stdin> Absolute0: /lib/modues/KERNEL_VERSION
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  sounds like your permissions got set weird. use sudo and remove it as the root user i guess.
<Poundo> any takers on what I mount if it's listed as "uhci_hcd and address 3" in dmesg
<templar^> any XGL experts around?
<Poundo> usb that is
<PKdoR> Dr_willis: now I moved the folder to my home to see if i can remove it with a command from the term
<Absolute0> stdin: the installation of rtl-wifi tells me to do insmod on a bunch of modules but the make install wont work
<Absolute0> stdin: so i want to automate the insmoding
<nopitos> I've upgraded to beta ubuntu and my firefox stopped working. I've read a bug report regarding this, but none of the solutions worked. Any idea?
<mckensey> the hard disk dont let me save file
<pr0fx> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Absolute0> stdin: how would i go about doing that?
<stdin> Absolute0: yeah "sudo make install" will install them
<usr13> Anyone have any luck getting a Treo650 to HotSync?
<Dr_willis> PKdoR,  if the permissions are set where the user dosent own/cant change stuff.. then they need to be set.  or use sudo to just delet the thing.
<PKdoR> what the command to show the conntent s of a folder in the terminal?
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Absolute0> stdin: i did that but at rebooting i gotta do the insmodding all over again to get my wireless working
<leo_rockw> agroker, brutal chess is the one i have
<Dr_willis> time to learn some shell 101 :)
<jport> PkdoR: ls -la
<usr13> Kpilot complains that "device /dev/pilot does not exist"
<mckensey> 	I want to put it like slave
<drgath> Help with Proftpd.  When a user uploads a file, I would like the file's group to be set to "www-data" so it is readable by the web-server.  Any way to do that?
<agroker> leo_rockw, installing.
<maestrojed> I am running apache2 on my unbuntu fiesty box.  I don't believe apache is reading my .htaccess files.  I am not sure how to fix this.  I have asked in #apache but had no success, I was hoping someone in here might know the answer.
<Absolute0> i am gonna try moving the files to that standard module dir
<leo_rockw> agroker, brutal chess looks pretty (that's all i can say about it lol)
<usr13> But /var/log/messages says:  usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<stdin> Absolute0: "sudo make install" will install them to the right place, but you still need to put the module name(s) in /etc/modules to autoload them
<leo_rockw> agroker, i also have pouetchess
<pr0fx> so I am setting up my Ubuntu system (ATI) to be run on my new LCD TV, if I want to hit the optimal res for the TV 1366X768, do I just need to enable the fglrx driver in my xorg, or should I be doing more, (setting up the res in my xorg as well, etc...) ?
<usr13> Could there be some application I might be missing.
<MrPink> can anyone recommend a good theme installer for Ubuntu GTK 2.2 ?
<macd> pr0fx, it wouldnt hurt to hand code the res you want into xorg.conf
<agroker> leo_rockw, playing at freechess.org now ,thanks :-)
<leo_rockw> agroker, np
<pr0fx> macd: yeah, but is there anything else I need to consider?
<PKdoR> how can i cd to my home folder from the term?
<drgath> @maestrojed: look into how debian uses apache sites.  google "a2ensite".  /etc/apache2/sites-available/default is the default profile, and that has script-override off
<pr0fx> macd possibly the h/v rates?
<jport> PKdor: cd /home/$user
<pr0fx> PKdoR: cd ~
<macd> pr0fx, you may also need to add a MODELINE containing the LCD's res, overscan, scanrates
<Absolute0> stdin: /lib/modules/KERNEL_VERSION has a bunch of directories does it matter where i move mine too?
<ompaul> habbled, so you got choices - d delete - n create  and l tells you types and look at b --
<maestrojed> drgath: ty
<PKdoR> ok ty
<gilos> I'm setting up ubuntu server for the first time, is there any recommendations on vnc / secure vnc etc... so that I have remote gui?  don't want to use X
<pr0fx> macd: yeah, thats what I was thinking too
<Aligorn> hello
<pr0fx> time to research :)
<peter_> leo ...dapper and kubuntu seem to support my webcam check this  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasA4Tech
<stdin> Absolute0: it has to be the right kernel version (the one you're running), use "uname -r" to see
<leo_rockw> peter_, kubuntu is just ubuntu w/ a different desktop
<drgath> @maestrojed: no problem, that issue drove me crazy for literally weeks.  I had no idea the configuration was in sites-available.
<Absolute0> stdin: i did that
<Absolute0> stdin that dir has a bunch of dirs
<leo_rockw> peter_, idk why the specified kubuntu feisty
<linux4me> i'm looking for ubuntu specific info on setting up LVS, can anyone point me to some good docs?
<leo_rockw> why they*
<g0rd0n> in the "sound preferences" i need to manually set my sound device, because just setting ALSA will bring the output to my USB phone which i dont want. However, not all applications are respecting the settings in sound preferences. So how do I tell ALSA which device to use by default??
<Absolute0> stdin: how do i run a script at boot time?
<stdin> Absolute0: have you ran "sudo make install" yet?
<kazim59> Does anybody have an idea of what happens inside when someone (me) accidentally spills water over the keyboard? Does it get to working ever?
<Absolute0> stdin: like 10 times
<leo_rockw> well, it's been a pleasure hanging here, but i g2g
<peter_> well i'm lost then.Time to buy a new cam :)
<macd> pr0fx, once you have fglrx installed you can use the gtf util to generate yourself a modeline
<Absolute0> stdin: i think the ununtu modules overload it
<leo_rockw> so goodbye everyone
<keito> after having installed moblock and having it screw itself up in conjunction with firestarter - the whole thing was just a black screen on load - I removed it and cleaned up the system.  it however left me with no top panel in gnome, until i clicked in the vicinity and it re-appeared.  this didn't happen again for several restarts, but it *has* happened.  I like a tidy system, so what in f**** name is going on? HELP!!!!
<Leovenous> LOL... kazim... dry it out thoroughly... completely, and if it works it works. If it doesn't, it doesnt.
<stdin> Absolute0: then it's probably already been installed there, just put the module names in /etc/modules and try it
<Absolute0> oh good idea
<Absolute0> :)
<gilos> does the ubuntu server have a GUI on it?  I guess I should check that first.
<Absolute0> stdin: thats prolly what i forgot to do
<Absolute0> :)
<scguy318_2> gilos: no, but you can install one
<squee> keito: when I removed moblock it didn't uninstall fully.  I didn't use it in combination with firestarter, but search your system for what moblock left behind and try removing it
<Dr_willis> server = console as the gui. :)
<LinuxJuggalo> gilos no
<scguy318_2> Dr_willis: but black and white is HARDLY graphical now :)
<keito> squee: how? - locate moblock?
<gilos> I'm replace my old redhat server software with ubuntu server... I would prefer a GUI... is it as easy as an apt get install gui.... ?
<gilos> replacing
<scguy318_2> gilos: simply sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the entire desktop shebang, theres a smaller metapackage for just GNOME or w/e desktop environment
<g0rd0n> gilos: yes
<PKdoR> Dr_willis: the term say cant remove "compiz Themes" its a directory
<jport> gilos: you might want to check out webmin
<squee> keito, updatedb first but yea that's what I did
<Leovenous> Okay, I got "Unable to install selected kernel: linux-server"
<keito> squee: looks like I answered my own Question. is there a way to delete all entries automatically?
<squee> keito, probably, I just removed them manually
<Leovenous> On a fresh install.
<uahuha> peter_: use videoview :)
<heman> Hello all
<gilos> thank you scguy318_2 and I will google webmin jport
<keito> squee: well thanks for the info bro, I'll see if that does anything to help my situation, I hate niggly little bugs
* keito has fingers crossed
<uahuha>  make install
<uahuha> make: `install' is up to date.
<uahuha> what does it mean
<uahuha> ?
<keito> I just can't see how moblock could affect my window manager
<heman> please may someone answer this if they can :P: Where can I get some free linux games to download?
<gilos> so now that I know how to get the desktop on the server, what's a good way non-X to send it remotely?  I would prefer to do it over SSH
<DaBeowulf> Hi how do I run in tty3 without X sneaking up on me all the time plz?
<scguy318_2> heman: there are some in the repos, like Tremulous, the Ubuntu Forums Gaming & Leisure section has some suggestions
<PKdoR> Poundo: the terminal says "cant remove "folder" its a directory"
<DaBeowulf> i.e. when I kill it.
<imscifi> what package contains the intel 950 graphics adapter drivers?
<DaBeowulf> If you need it I can pastebin my xorg.conf
<squee> keito, you said that was what was happening at the same time, so it couldn't hurt.
<heman> scguy: thankyou ok Ill try that sorry im new to linux and finding it all very confusing
<backblue> hi, i need 'http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/admin/heartbeat-gui', when i do apt-cache search heartbeat-gui, i dont have it, why??
<scguy318_2> heman: no problem, ask any questions you want
<Poundo> need help mounting the usb drive
<dfgas> how do i install fonts?
<Absolute0> anyone knows when networkmanager will support 801.1x protocol or if its already available in a beta or alph release?
<keito> squee: yep it did it straight after restart, after installation
<scguy318_2> backblue: because heartbeat-gui is in Gutsy, and you probably don't have Gutsy installed, else you would be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<Absolute0> *802.1x
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: mount /dedia/drivename
<chamunks> Does anyone know if its at all possible to torrify your bit torrent tracker reports only?
<heman> scguy: thankyou
<LinuxJuggalo> sorry
<keito> squee: gnome never loaded, it was a black screen with what appeared to be a text box in the top-left (white) though it wouldn't let me type into it (cursor changed though)
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: mount /media/drivename
<scguy318_2> chamunks: yes, though its client-specific
<chamunks> Im using deluge torrent and i want to use Tor
<dfgas> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<backblue> scguy318_2: why should i be in #ubuntu+1? i have 7.04, this package does not exists?
<scguy318_2> chamunks: you must be asking regarding the recent isoHunt decision
<keito> squee: booted into kde and it worked and fixed from there
<LinuxJuggalo> !mount
<DaBeowulf> !X
<chamunks> scguy318, i thought it would be because im looking at actually demonoid
<squee> keito:  I have no idea why gnome would do that.
<Bassxman1> im trying to get my sound to work but i need help with this part     Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package:    can someone help me with this?
<LinuxJuggalo> !umount
<chamunks> scguy318, but whats happening with isohunt?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<heman> scguy: is it worth me staying with linux if im used to windows because I only started using linux because its nice and stylish and I love compiz I didn't really look into more than that...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<keito> squee: strange eh?!
<scguy318_2> backblue: nope, because you are running Feisty, that package is not in the Feisty repos
<squee> keito:  yea
<scguy318_2> heman: yes, its all a learning process, when you first started with computers, you didn't quite get Windows, did you?
<DaBeowulf> How do I stop X from auto-restarting though?
<chamunks> scguy318, Oh actually im a canadien citizen :P so i have the opposite issue :P
<scguy318_2> DaBeowulf: i think sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<sky1> I need to install the Java Runtime environment in Ubuntu, I installed JRE but it doesnt seem to work
<SlimeyPete> !java
<scguy318_2> chamunks: ah :) well, what client are you
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<chamunks> scguy318, im using deluge torrent
<scguy318_2> sky1: sun-java6-jre is what you need to install
<heman> scguy: nope I guess
<DaBeowulf> Thanks scguy318_2 I'll try that.
<backblue> scguy318_2: Gutsy, it's older than 7.04 or newer?
<JeSTeR7> newer
<scguy318_2> !gutsy | backblue
<heman> scguy: so do you recommend I stay with linux then? Also what about all my games they wont install anymore... :(
<ubotu> backblue: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Bassxman1> im trying to get my sound to work but i need help with this part     "Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package:"    can someone help me with this?  Here is the website    http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-sb16
<Zergiu> hello
<scguy318_2> heman: yes, if you are willing to take the time to learn it, and Windows games can run under Wine
<scguy318_2> !wine | heman
<ubotu> heman: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<backblue> scguy318_2: thanks.
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: problem is I don't know what the usb is called all I have is the listing in dmesg "uhci_hcd and address 3" fdisk dosn't tell me anything
<sky1> scguy318, I already have it installed, but my mozilla browser cant detect it
<darkchr0n0s> heman, games are only reason gamers won't shift to linux
<Zergiu> what music player is cool and good for ubuntu?
<scguy318_2> sky1: you need sun-java6-plugin then
<darkchr0n0s> Zergiu : amarok
<sky1> scguy318, Ok lemme check
<Zergiu> thanks , gona check it out
<heman> scguy: thanks, will wine run all windows programs games and everything?
<scguy318_2> chamunks: look around in your BT app's options for proxy settings
<darkchr0n0s> heman , it can.. but not all
<chamunks> scguy318, ill poke around
<scguy318_2> heman: Wine isn't perfect, but it probably can run quite a few games, see the Wine AppDb for info: http://appdb.winehq.org
* darkchr0n0s wonders
<notebook> hello all--i have to identical icons of a program i installed in the gnome panel (running feisty). how do i remove one without removing the other?
<Bassxman1> im trying to get my sound to work but i need help with this part     "Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package:"    can someone help me with this?  Here is the website    http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-sb16
<notebook> two identical icons, i meant
<heman> scguy: have you heard of a game called sporE?
<petru> hello guys! got one tiny problem; after i installed xgl drivers and enebled ubuntu desktop effects, i cant anymore turnoff or restart the computer from the usual icon. what to do for get back the missing shortcuts?
<scguy318_2> heman: yes
* darkchr0n0s is leaving... good bye ppl.. catch you later with more bugs to debug :)
<heman> scguy: ok well im just not wanting to have to swap back to windows to install that...
<scguy318_2> heman: Spore hasn't been released yet
<Zergiu> at amarok distribution there is no ubuntu , just kubuntu and debian (and other) , I get debian? or source one?
<DaBeowulf> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: try mount /media/"USB DISK" or try using the name of the drive (brand name)
<heman> scguy: I know but im wondering whether I will have to wait for 6 months for it to be compatible?
<Junx> Hey! I need some help with partitions when im installing, anyone wanna help me ? PM is preferred :P
<scguy318_2> Zergiu: Kubuntu is fine, remember that Ubuntu is the same as Kubuntu, just a different desktop environment
<scguy318_2> heman: I really dunno, that may be a possibility :(
<Zergiu> ok
<Bassxman1> im trying to get my sound to work but i need help with this part     "Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package:"    can someone help me with this?  Here is the website    http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-sb16   please help me
<Absolute0> any cool game providided with apt-get?
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: yes, theres stuff like Tremulous, Freeciv, etc.
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: and apt-get is just an APT frontend ;)
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: the real meat is dpkg and the repos that it manages
<notebook> anyone could help with removing a duplicate icon from gnome panel?  is there some edit command i can run?  thanks for help
<heman> scguy: ok thanks well I have windows on here aswell so maybe I just install on windows if it doesn't work on linux
<JeSTeR7> are there performance issues in using KDE programs on Gnome, or is it simply about aesthetics?
<darkchr0n0s> how do i schedule a shutdown ? "sudo shutdown -h 100" din't work last time i used
<mooper> since I upgraded my kernel the sound stopped working on my laptop!! suggestions?
<Absolute0> scguy318_2: i just got used to apt-get
<scguy318_2> heman: kk, theres nothing wrong with dual-booting if you have to
<Absolute0> theres a million of frontends by now
<petru> hello guys! got one tiny problem; after i installed xgl drivers and enebled ubuntu desktop effects, i cant anymore turnoff or restart the computer from the usual icon. what to do for get back the missing shortcuts?
<Absolute0> but apt-get seems to be the most friendly
<Zergiu> well in the end I'm gona install amarok with the synaptic package manager
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: some people here recommend aptitude, but all the same for me :P
<Absolute0> why would one be better than the other?
<imscifi> ok so I wasn't paying very good attention, did anyone answer if there is a package for intel 950 gma drivers?
<PKdoR> how can i remove a directory through the terminal?
<JeSTeR7> are there performance issues in using KDE programs on Gnome, or is it simply about aesthetics?
<Bassxman1> im trying to get my sound to work but i need help with this part     "Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package:"    can someone help me with this?  Here is the website    http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-sb16   please help me
<Absolute0> scguy318_2: does tremulous require opengl?
<scguy318_2> i imagine usability
<Poundo> I have a usb drive plugged in but fdisk -l only shows sda1 sda2 sda5 nothing about the usb as far as I can tell so I don't know howto mount it.
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR: rm -rf /directory/name
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: of course, its a 3D game, there are tons of other games tbh
<Absolute0> scguy318_2: i got an ati card and its not supported on linux :(
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: that do not require 3D
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: well, i hear the latest ATI driver due sometime this month may rectify that
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : you can get ATi prop drivers
<Absolute0> darkchr0n0s: and they work good?
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318_2 the link is out.. you can download from ati.amd.com
<PKdoR> LinuxJuggalo: and the terminal should be default on my home folder no?
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 i have ATi mobility radeon.. working pretty decent for me
<Absolute0> darkchr0n0s: should i download from the link instead of ubuntu repos?
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR yes
<scguy318_2> darkchr0n0s: i meant the one that should have AIGLX support
<darkchr0n0s> what i AIGLX again ?
<darkchr0n0s> what si*
<darkchr0n0s> is*
<Absolute0> darkchr0n0s: what driver are you using for you ati card?
<dardan> hi
<sky1> scguy318, its working thanks :)
<Absolute0> xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<dardan> anyone how can i convert mov file to mp3
<dardan> ?
<scguy318_2> sky1: np
<scguy318_2> dardan: prob a bit of ffmpeg play or VLC transcode
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : no... i got it from ati.amd.com, i think they call it fglrx or somthing
<scguy318_2> darkchr0n0s: AIGLX = Accelerated Indiret something
<Absolute0> darkchr0n0s: do they have a deb pkg?
<dardan> scguy318 thx probing :)
<fredikk> hello i am trying to find the repos for ubuntu 5 breezy, that seem not to exist in the mirror: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu anyone could help?
<PKdoR> LinuxJuggalo:  so if i want to delete a directory named f1 in my home folder i would type "rm -rf /f1" correct?
<scguy318_2> darkchr0n0s: its what Beryl/Compiz uses for their magic
<siloko> dardan: isn't one an AV format and the other just an Audio format?
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : they have bin files
<scguy318_2> PKdoR: no slash, but yeah
<darkchr0n0s> scguy318_2 : i have compiz working on my laptop with ATi
<Absolute0> darkchr0n0s: what about xorg-driver-fglrx in the repositories?
<dardan> siloko: file.mov it is audio
<fredikk> i mean there are several other versions there but no beeze
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR: not exactly, just type rm -rf f1
<scguy318_2> darkchr0n0s: yeah, cuz XGL
<fredikk> r
<fredikk> y
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : i haven't used that.. i started off with prop drivers
<Absolute0> isnt fglrx the proprietary one?
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: they are
<darkchr0n0s> i think it is
<Absolute0> xorg-video-ati is the open sourc one
<Absolute0> so does it matter if i get flgrx or the ones on the ati site?
<darkchr0n0s> fglrx = the one on the ati site
<Absolute0> fglrx the one in apt-cache search fglrx :)
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: the driver packages in the repos are obviously not the latest
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: but a better bet of working a-ok
<Absolute0> scguy318_2: i dont need latest i need working
<profanephobia> how can i unmount a binded dir?
<Absolute0> with full 3d acceleration
<Absolute0> ok i guess theres only one way to find out
<ZeroA4> Absolute0, anyone should work
<Absolute0> oh
<Absolute0> :)
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : just goto ati.amd.com and get the drivers..
<darkchr0n0s> what is the hold ?
<PKdoR> LinuxJuggalo: I tryed it but it sayas canot delete F1 permission denied
<Absolute0> dark which card do you have?
<scguy318_2> PKdoR: who owns the directory? if its owned by root you'll have to prefix sudo
<kazim59> What is the command to install all packages in all repositories? (sudo apt-get install everything!)
<siloko> profanephobia: What do you mean by bound directory?
<darkchr0n0s> Absolute0 : ATi Mobility Radeon x2300
<darkchr0n0s> kazim59 : i don't think you want to install everything !
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR: try sudo rm -rf /home/username/directoryname
<Absolute0> i got x200 m which is not on the ati site
<kazim59> darkchr0n0s: somebody wants to do so.. he has asked me the question...
<ZeroA4> Absolute0, i have a note with a Radeon x700... i just used Restrited Drivers Manager and it installed it for me
<PKdoR> LinuxJuggalo: TY sir that worked I had to sudo
<profanephobia> siloko, i did a "mount -o bind dir_from/blah dir_to/blah" and now i need to undo it
<josh43> Can anyone help me with a multi-threaded ftp upload script?
<kazim59> darkchr0n0s: I know this is awkward... but is this possible with one command
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR no problem :)
<darkchr0n0s> kazim59 : never tried.. i don't have much hard drive on my laptop
<Absolute0> gotchya
<Pici> josh43: You'll probably get a better response in #bash
<josh43> Pici: Thanks; was just looking through the channel names for something like that :)
<PKdoR> is there any p2p apps for linux?
<Pici> !p2p | PKdoR
<ubotu> PKdoR: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<scguy318_2> !p2p | PKdoR
<LinuxJuggalo> PKdoR yes there is, there are a few you can install using apt-get install like nicotine, amarok and bittorrent
<Grundoko> how can i add system fonts
<scguy318_2> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<profanephobia> siloko, any ideas?
<Grundoko> thanks ill check it out
<PKdoR> is vuze (azureus 3.x) running on linux?
<ljsmithx> Hello guys, Im not shore wether to stay with os x or go with ubuntu.
<ljsmithx> What should i do?
<amadeux> Using hdparm -Tt, I can see (and feel) that my hard disks are suddenly much slower than they used to be. I fiddled around with hdparm the other day, but I just tried rebooting to see if it helped. It didn't. How can I "reset" the hdparm settings back to normal? Would booting in Windows and then back into linux help?
<scguy318_2> PKdoR: not sure, think not
<siloko> profanephobia: sudo umount <target dir>
<scguy318_2> PKdoR: you could try directly obtaining packages/sources/w/e from their site
<ZeroA4> ljsmithx, you should evaluate it for youself
<profanephobia> siloko, k thanks
<PKdoR> can I run a p2p through wine?
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: I have tried mount /dev/sda1 /"usb 1-1"  mount /dev/sda1 /usb 1-1 even mount /dev/sda1 /uhci_hcd those are all the values i got from dmesg showing the drive was connected but no luck
<ljsmithx> I know, but. For some reason I have an odd urge to go with linux,
<Webbmaster> PKdoR: depends which one, but yeah
<Webbmaster> PKdoR: why tho?
<Absolute0> whats the difference between apptitude and apt-get?
<ljsmithx> ...A weired fealing inside
<ljsmithx> weird*
<Grundoko> i think i did it
<scguy318_2> ljsmithx: try the LiveCD, decide which one you want to go with, and ask any questions here
<SpiderPig> how do i get java applet installed? i installed java
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: aptitude has a CLI interface
<ljsmithx> Sorry if im annoying.
<PKdoR> cause I use vuse as my main and prettymuch only torrent client and It might not work on linux
<scguy318_2> SpiderPig: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Absolute0> scguy318_2: isnt apt-get cli as well?
<SpiderPig> scguy dont i also need to install the fonts and such?
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: it could be the partition format on the drive is not supported
<Poundo> on the usb you mean
<scguy318_2> Absolute0: yeah, but aptitude has more of an interface, so to speak, so if you typed aptitude, you would get a window that looks similar to dpkg-reconfigure
<ljsmithx> What are the advantages of using Feisty over OS X
<ljsmithx> ??
<scguy318_2> SpiderPig: perhaps
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: yes
<scguy318_2> ljsmithx: its free, not proprietary, um
<PKdoR> Webbmaster: cause I use vuse as my main and prettymuch only torrent client and It might not work on linux
<Nalleman> What packages should I install to get a java virtual machine? medibuntu is added. thanks.
<ljsmithx> ...
<Webbmaster> PKdoR: try it in wine, it might or might not work
<Webbmaster> check the appDB one winehq.org
<ljsmithx> Ok... My cd drive is too slow to take on the live cd
<ljsmithx> G3 iMac 2001
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: try installing the NTFS configuration tool and enable the read/write option for external drives, then retry to connect the drive
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: can I set the format when I create the mount like ntfs or something to force the filesystem to be correct this was a windows drive
<ljsmithx> And the text install has never worked for me.
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: yes you can
<fredikk> anyone knows where i could find ubuntu breezy's archive?
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: sorry a little quick on the draw. Is that something I can get with apt-get
<fredikk> all mirrors have dapper, feistyand gutsy but not breezy
<ompaul> fredikk, discontinued unsupported
<siloko> Nalleman: type java -version at the commandline - I think GNU Java is installed by default
<Pici> fredikk: one moment.
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: yes
<siloko> Nalleman: if you want a different version (SUN or IBM) then go to the appropriate site and follow the instaructions
<notebook> would anyone advise about removing duplicate icons from the gnome panel?
<fredikk> ompaul:at last! someone helps me on this. i'm serching for hours now!
<Pici> !java | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Pici> ompaul: There is a repo still open though.
<Pici> fredikk: I did mention at least once that it was at end of life.
<ljsmithx> Whats away of making OS X feel more like Linux?
<ljsmithx> Or is that stupid?
<fredikk> PIci:you mentioned it?what do you mean when?
<Nalleman> siloko, I tried to install jalbum but it wouldnt work because of some java issue. Really, I dont know what it means or what java actually is... :)
<fredikk> <Pici>so do you know the url of the still working one:
<fredikk> ?
<Pici> fredikk: er, looks like the url doesnt work. oops.
<fredikk> which was it?
<Nalleman> perhaps its the sun-java5-jre I need... *trying*
<chamunks> scguy318, so would it be tracker proxy?
<siloko> Nalleman: well that's what it says on the jalbum website ;)
<peter_> can anyone tell me how to install this driver... gspcav1-20070508.ebuild...or any webcam driver for that matter?
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: one more question I do ultimately  want to use this USB on the linux box so this wont disable that feature right
<Pici> fredikk: It doesnt matter.  Breezy isnt supported anymore anyway.
<Poundo> and I found something called ntfsprogs?
<bam_> Hi I was wondering if anyone could answer a quick question. In java, if I throw a an exception in the middle of a function, will the rest of the function the executed?
<Nalleman> siloko, oh... well. then it ouht to work :] 
<ompaul> fredikk, grab yourself feisty or some such
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: no it wont
<ISeeYou> hello
<fredikk> Pici:ok man thanks
<siloko> Nalleman: unless you have specifically installed SUN java then you will only have GNU Java which is often buggy with software developed for SUN
<siloko>  !java | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<LinuxJuggalo> !ntfs | Poundo
<ubotu> Poundo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<notebook> hello all--i have two identical icons in my system tray of the gnome panel.  i think i installed a program twice.  how do i remove with duplicate with out removing the whole panel?  sorry for such a simple question and thanks for any help.
<notebook> without removing the whole program, i mean
<siloko> notebook: right click on the second icon and choose remove
<notebook> siloko--thanks, but when i do that i remove both icons.
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: is it ntfstools or ntfsprogs?
<siloko> notebook: so when you remove them both how do you get them back again?
<notebook> i believe i just added the program to the system tray, but i forget how to get back to that.
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: just sudo apt-get install ntsf-config
<notebook> sorry, i'm really asking basic things.  cheers for your help siloko
<Flats> Ok Flats the rookie is back, And todays clueless question has to do with sound. Alsa or OSS? It seems my system supports both. Does it matter which I use?
<siloko> notebook: are you talking about icons in the notification area or the panel in general?
<LinuxJuggalo> Poundo: after it is install it should appear in applications>system tools>NTFS Configuration Tool
<siloko> notebook: because some software is a bit buggy with putting icons inthe notification area (Network Manager being a prime example)
<LinuxJuggalo> !external drives | Poundo
<notebook> i guess that's what it is, the notification area.  it's upper right hand corner.
<notebook> shows the programs currently running.
<LinuxJuggalo> !externaldrives | Poundo
<siloko> notebook: whats the application?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about external drives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about externaldrives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notebook> it's a pretty obscure program for running multiple language keyboards
<LinuxJuggalo> !usb drives | Poundo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb drives - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ZmaX> Hi all. I have to _uninstall_ Compiz Fusion and not Compiz. How can I do? :)
<LinuxJuggalo> ubotu you suck lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<siloko> notebook: it's probably a bug . . although I don't know for sure - I had a problem with this in Network Manager - found a work around on ubuntuforums - can't remeber what it was - sorry
<notebook> works with SCIM but i set it up the first week i had ubuntu and am really not sure how i did it.  but it works great.  thanks again for helping, siloko
<FreshPrince> moin
<notebook> is there anything you can pull up to see which programs are set up in the notifications area?
<FreshPrince> whasts the default Filesystem for boot? ext2?
<genii> Yup or ext3
<FreshPrince> [genii]  ok thx.. i think i'm gonna use ext2 .) thx
<Poundo> LinuxJuggalo: apt-get can't find it i tried apt-cache search and it's not pulled up
<Flats> Alsa or OSS if my system supports both, does it matter which I choose under sound preferences?
<Flats> or will my system only configure for 1 or the other
<Flats> All the sound tests sound like a constant horn going off. Isthat normal?
<whiskeytang1> So..
<riotkittie> so...
<whiskeytang1> Looks like they solved everyones problems.
<siloko> problems? what problems . . .
* Flats feels ignored
<riotkittie> or everyone with problems has gone to fall into the fetal position and weep
<SpiderPig> Flats i still have some spare love left over for you
<whiskeytang1> hey i left the room
<Flats> woo hoo
* SpiderPig dcc Flats some love
<whiskeytang1> man im loving the opera client...
<SpiderPig> whiskeytang yeah it aint got tha memory leak problem
<chris__> whats the desktop effects chat?
<anthony> chris__: #ubuntu-effects
<way2cool> hey
<chris__> thanks
<whiskeytang1> "#screenwentblankandcomputercaughtfire"
<whiskeytang1> Whats best software for dvd burning with ubuntu?  like i want to burn my recently downloaded movie to a dvd..
<anthony> !burners | whiskeytang1
<ubotu> whiskeytang1: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<whiskeytang1> thank you anthony
<Desert_Storm> Hello
<Desert_Storm> Could anyone help me?
<dgjones> !anyone | Desert_Storm
<ubotu> Desert_Storm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<recon> did I just miss a netsplit or something?
<genpfault> Is there a program that can 'wrap' another and simulate adverse network conditions for testing purposes?
<Hestv4> SATA is sweet.... new disk plugged in and formatted without power cycling!
<Creeture> Hey all. I have a 6.10 server install. Want to upgrade it to 7.10 server. I have 7.04 alternate desktop and 7.10 alternate desktop CDs. Will the updater behave properly using those?
<ayman> hi
<riotkittie> Creeture: do you really want to upgrade your server to a beta?
<IndyGunFreak> Creeture: depends...
<Creeture> riotkittie: Yeah, this one I do.
<recon> LjL: if you're there, i reported the xchat TCL thing as a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/148222 , you can confirm it if you like.
<ayman> any body here
<X3N> hi there i just failed the installation for the ati driver but i looked into the x.org log file and found an error in here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/  so how do i update or downgrade to the correct x.org?
<IndyGunFreak> Creeture: i'd make sure you back everying up,
<recon> ayman: hi there.
<ayman> iam wann get some help
<Creeture> I don't wanna know if I should do it, I want to know if it's going to try to install the desktop stuff. That's all.
<ayman> :$
<dgjones> Creeture, you'd at least be better waiting until Gutsy is fully released and not just test software
<recon> ayman: do you speak a language other than english more fluently than english?
<ayman> :( maby iam  alone here
<recon> ayman: /join #ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i've never gotten ati drivers to work, ever.. thats why i stick w/ nvidial.
<X3N> it keeps using mesa, and mesa is really useless and doesnt let me use the 3d acceleration, heres my error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/ can someone help?
<Desert_Storm> Wow
<IndyGunFreak> recon: lol, thats where he is.
<Desert_Storm> My first day of Ubuntu
<dgjones> ayman, you need to say what you're problem is before you'll know whether anyone is around to help
<Desert_Storm> And, im doing great, for a newcomer =P
<Bk> good day
<way2cool> hey peeps
<recon> IndyGunFreak: wait, what? crap. i thought i was in offtopic.
<Bk> hi everybody
<ZmaX> Hi all. I have to _uninstall_ Compiz Fusion and not Compiz. How can I do? :)
<IndyGunFreak> recon: lol
<puma> hi
<disasm> i have an ldap auth /w kerberos and nfs mounted home directories on workstations. Everything works fine... Unless it loses connectivity with LDAP server on boot, then it takes forever to boot, it eventually boots, but trying to login as root hangs because it's trying to find the root account on the ldap server, any ideas? I was thinking about on a test machine switching nsswitch.conf to files before ldap, but I think we have ldap first s
<neopsyche> what is the best antivirus package for ubuntu?
<smacfarl> Are there any 7.10 docs yet. Would like to read more about what I have just installed.
<jurp5> hi
<recon> IndyGunFreak: i forgot i reinstalled, meaning my default IRC channel isn't offtopic. crap.
<way2cool> if i want to upgrade from 7.04 to gutsy, what should i do.. use "Manager updateR" or download the iso???
<riotkittie> neopsyche: you dont really need an AV
<IndyGunFreak> recon: there's worse things.
<ompaul> !offtopic | recon
<ubotu> recon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Creeture> So, since I don't care about stability or the bigger picture, will it work?
<Instabin|Work> smarcfarl: apt-get remove
<neopsyche> Its a nice to have... makes people feel safe :-)
<smacfarl> gksudo "update-manager -c -d"
<Instabin|Work> or uncheck the packages in synaptic
<riotkittie> if you want to update to the gutsy beta, please, please, pleaaaaaaase, know what youre doing and be prepared for breakage
<neopsyche> are there NO viruses for ubuntu?
<recon> ompaul: i know that. you don't really have to rub it in my face, you know. :-(
<IndyGunFreak> hey, does anyone know how i would change the mount point for my Ipod?.. when it mounds, it says, "Kens IPOD" on the desktop, I'd rather it just said, 'IPOD"
<X3N> it keeps using mesa, and mesa is really useless and doesnt let me use the 3d acceleration, heres my error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/ can someone help?
<Desert_Storm> neop
<riotkittie> and back your stuff up :|
<way2cool> so its not recommended to get gutsy????
<smacfarl> isn't 7.10 leaving beta 10/19?
<Desert_Storm> Every system has viruses
<dgjones> !virus | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<way2cool> do i stick with my awesome feisty?
<Creeture> Jebus man...I don't care if it breaks. I just finished installing 6.10 server on it. That CD isn't even cool yet.
<smacfarl> How much is really going to change in 2 weeks?
<recon> neopsyche: there probably are, buy you aren't really in danger as long as you follow standard security procedures.
<puma> when comes final 7.10?
<Pici> smacfarl: #ubuntu+1, you know this.
<IndyGunFreak> smacfarl: well, if you were seeing the updates every morning, i'd say enought o matter.
<way2cool> talk to me
<IndyGunFreak> puma: 18th i think
<IndyGunFreak> *think*
<Desert_Storm> Realy, it would be a big search, if you would want to find a virus, for linux/ubuntu :D
<smacfarl> Pici i was just there and no one answered any questions
<X3N> my ati driver keeps using mesa, and mesa is really useless and doesnt let me use the 3d acceleration, heres my error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/ can someone help?
<edugonch> Hello, is there a log file that I can see for remote desktop connection?
<recon> neopsyche: by that, i mean "don't give out your password", "keep a good password", etc.
<disasm> Creeture: yes and no, they're the same package tree as the server, so that won't do any damage, but if it is trying to upgrade say apache, Apache isn't on the install disks iirc.
<Pici> smacfarl: be patient.
<Instabin|Work> Smacfarl: i have been running gutsy since tribe 3 and I get about 40 updates a day
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak whats the proper way to upgrade distro version from 4.07 to 4.10 ?? Is it from manager updater in X server, or downloading its ISO file???
<IndyGunFreak> 4.07?..
<way2cool> feisty i mean
<IndyGunFreak> OR 7.04, to 7.10
* riotkittie giggles
<way2cool> yea
<IndyGunFreak> you can run dist-upgrade i do believe.
<way2cool> 7.04 to 7.10
<bottiger> is there something like CTRL+z which doesn't suspend the app but just put it in the background
<someone> my ati driver keeps using mesa, and mesa is really useless and doesnt let me use the 3d acceleration, heres my error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/ can someone help?
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak really???
<Creeture> disasm: Thanks. I'll have full apt-internet connectivity, so that shouldn't be a problem. I was just curious whether the desktop install will force, e.g. ubuntu-desktop onto my ubuntu-minimal system.
<someone> it says that x.org is wrong or something, i dont really understand it
<Instabin|Work> update-manager -d
<IndyGunFreak> way2cool: pretty sure, bt i'm not sure on the exact process... as i always do clean installs
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak but i saw manager updater program running in my X it has somewhere to click and it says "Upgrade to 7.10 gutsy" Is that fine to click it???
<Instabin|Work> sudo update-manager -d
<Roge> anyone know the apt-get command to completly remove a package including config files and any other files it created etc
<way2cool> Instabin|Work, whats that command for?
<puma> trouble with p2p stream
<IndyGunFreak> way2cool: i guess..  i don't see why not.
<Creeture> Roge: aptitude purge package
<Instabin|Work> update to 7.10
<Roge> thx
<disasm> Creeture: not if you do a dist-upgrade
<Creeture> Roge: But that only removes what is controlled by the package. Any files created outside of that will be left.
<Instabin|Work> way2cool update to 7.10 from 7.04
<way2cool> IndyGunFreak clean installs? define that... do u mean downloading the ISo and installing new linux from scratch??? thats not clean for me, hence you gonna re-configure VGA and whole drivers, then get all the Packages, etc. isnt clean for e
<way2cool> me
<disasm> Creeture: it will ask anyways before it does it, do a sanity check before saying yes
<way2cool> Instabin|Work, did u do it before?
<neopsyche> linux immune system better than windows
<Roge> ok thx
<Pici> Roge: apt-get remove --purge package
<Instabin|Work> Yes
<Creeture> disasm: What about using do-release-upgrade? Any idea? FYI, I'll report my findings on this in about 10 minutes.
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: ^
<way2cool> Instabin|Work, what if i did that same exact command in the 18th this month, will it get the Beta or the final??
<hendrixski> hello, I'm trying to put a new audio track onto an existing video I have, which program can I use on Ubuntu?
<someone> my ati driver keeps using mesa, and mesa is really useless and doesnt let me use the 3d acceleration, heres my error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39395/ can someone help?
<mjb09> anyone ever use lvm with ubuntu?
<someone> it says that x.org is wrong or something, i dont really understand it
<riotkittie> if the final's been released, it will get the final
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: depends on whats in the repo
<disasm> Creeture: what's do-release-upgrade?
<way2cool> Instabin|Work, so does that means each time i need to update something i need to edit the repo file and write something manualy in it? or is there a command to update my repo so it downloads final & latest versions of packages and everything???
<Creeture> disasm: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-e471fe0c514bab31d4fac24a8a8fde382e8c7aaf
<silviu> hey guys, i'm trying to give full read-write access to the filesystem to the current user, what's the command?
<puma> my K-menu does't work after install 7.10 beta(AMD64 )
<edugonch> A log file for the remote desktop, please....
<Creeture> silviu: Whole filesystem? From / up you mean?
<riotkittie> someone: is there an xorg upgrade available in the repos?
<Pici> puma: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<silviu> yes, to be able to write/delete files on the drive
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: no  you have no need to edit the repo file to up date to gutsy
<Creeture> silviu: Don't do that. Don't even consider it. Just add the users to sudoers using visudo
<riotkittie> why would you want to write/delete outside of ~
<someone> well i just reloaded synaptic, and nothing about an update
<way2cool> Instabin|Work you didnt understand my question
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: update-manager -d will take care of everything
<mjb09> I have an lvm2 volume group on an external hdd that I need to mount one of the lv's under ubuntu [feisty] 
<someone> ive looked for xorg too, appears im using the only xorg entry in synaptic anyway
<mjb09> havin' problems
<Creeture> silviu: And that's not one of those "we don't recommend this" things. You'll break the system completely if you go messing with permissions.
<samad93> saut
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: gutsy wiil not have diff repos for beta and final they are the same repos the packages are just updated
<Rictoo> Will the ICH9R southbridge work with PATA support on Ubuntu?
<Rictoo> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186124
<Creeture> silviu: If you want something read/write by a user, create another filesystem, say /export/users/username and chown user:group that directory.
<hendrixski> hello, I'm trying to put a new audio track onto an existing video I have, which program can I use on Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> someone: i have no clue, sorry
<bensode> Have CUPS working on 7.04 server and accepting print jobs from remote clients but how do I print locally from the server command line?
<someone> i installed the ati driver with envy btw
<someone> bloody thing this is driving me stupid
<jhockin> Anyone know why when installing a fresh copy of the Fiesty DVD, xserver wont even start at the very beginning of the install?
<silviu> no, i'm the only user to the system/pc, and i want to be able to play games (like ET)
<neopsyche> how do i uninstall on ubuntu?
<someone> every bloody timei manage to get 3d acc working it bloody reverts back to mesa!!! godamit!
<neopsyche> from command line
<neopsyche> for example
<Creeture> siliviu: You can play games as a normal user.
<neopsyche> i want to uninstall gftp
<Creeture> silviu: You just do the install as root using sudo.
<Pici> neopsyche: sudo apt-get remove gftp
<mjb09> jhockin:  I've sometimes had to install with the alternate install cd, and then troubleshoot the video driver afterward
<Instabin|Work> neopsyche: apt-get remove packagename
<bensode> neopsyche : use sudo apt-get remote (package name to uninstall)
<sulo> Hi, how do you change keymap in console in ubuntu 7.10?
<bensode> neopsyche that's apt-get remove now remote
<jhockin> does anyone have a handy link to the alternate?  I can only seem to find the normal dvd?
<silviu> yes Creeture, i realised that's the way, but i hoped for a easy solution ;)
<bensode> Can't type well today ... think my fingers are broken ...
<Creeture> silviu: That *IS* the easy solution.
<dgjones> !gutsy | sulo
<ubotu> sulo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mjb09> jhockin:  worse come to worse, you can ue the vesa driver until you get it sorted out
<Instabin|Work> way2cool: you still here
<hendrixski> hello, I'm trying to put a new audio track onto an existing video I have, which program can I use on Ubuntu?
<silviu> thanks for your answers
<riotkittie> sulo:  temporary fix is ... sude loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/<tab tab tab to complete and select>
<hendrixski> I can't seem to do it with Kino
<mjb09> jhockin: http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<hendrixski> is there something else that will edit videos and their audio tracks, or will Kino do it as well just in some hidden option?
<TLF> hi all
<RUUN|Stalker> hi
<jhockin> thanks so much mjb09
<TLF> does ubuntu have a net install CD?
<Flats> Alsa or OSS if my system supports both, does it matter which I choose under sound preferences?
<dgjones> !install | TLF
<ubotu> TLF: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flats> or will my system only configure for 1 or the other
<Creeture> TLF: The one you're looking for in particular is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Textbook> anybody in here have a Toshiba Satellite they're running Ubuntu on?  got a problem with sound (headphones don't work)
<Beefheart> join #ubuntu
<Textbook> heh
<TLF> thanks dgjones and Creeture :)
<Beefheart> Anyone able to tell me how i find out where wine installed my Anarchy online please?
<Desert_Storm> Beef
<Beefheart> or how to access it
<Desert_Storm> Ah
<mjb09> Beef:  Not in ~/.wine  ??
<Desert_Storm> Yeah
<Beefheart> im a neeb: )
<Desert_Storm> Should be something in wine directory
<Desert_Storm> Beef
<Beefheart> noob*
<jhockin> mjb09: one more question, if i have the 7.04 dvd can i just use the text install option on that indstead of the alternate cd?
<Desert_Storm> We were all noobs, at some point ;)
<Beefheart> what is the wine dir ?
<anthony> jhockin: yes
<Desert_Storm> Where you installed it, lol
<mjb09> jhockin:  I never did, but you can try
<Beefheart> i just got my ubuntu running smooth on my laptop. i feel really good hehe
<Desert_Storm> Well
<Desert_Storm> This is my first day with Ubuntu aswell
<Desert_Storm> But i've had suse, and Xubuntu before
<idefix> why is the sources.list file read-only?
<Beefheart> I need to know where to look for my ao installation
<mjb09> jhockin:  alot of times my machines at work only have CDRom drive anyway, so I burn the CD
<SlimeyPete> idefix: you need to be root to edit it. Use sudo/gksu/kdesu
<Beefheart> because i ant to wine the exe file
<SlimeyPete> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhockin> great, thanks again
<mjb09> <--- need to get old ssh host keys off an LVM and can't mouont the damn VG .  Anyone handy with LVM ?
<Beefheart> I dont know where i installed wine. (default i guess) i know my AO was installed to C:\programfiles\Ao but how do i access the place called C: in linux?
<mjb09> Beef: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<Creeture> mbj09: I have a hammer. It always makes me feel better to beat the living hell out of something before delving into LVM.
<Beefheart> ill try. 2 sec
<idefix> thx SP
<mjb09> Creeture:  Me too.  This HD is from an old FC4 box I was running xen on
<Desert_Storm> Yay
<Desert_Storm> I got Beryl working
<remi____> hi all
<mjb09> Instead of LVM, they should have called it PITA
<remi____> pb with beryl/xgl : When i click on the left-bottom hand side, with xgl enabled, all task bars / menus disappear. Any ideas ?
<Desert_Storm> Hey
<Desert_Storm> Does anyone know, if i installed Beryl, where did it install to?
<Desert_Storm> I want to add a theme, to it
<Creeture> Desert_Storm: All over the dang place.
<Desert_Storm> Okay... =D
<Beefheart> ~/.wine/drive_c no such file or directory
<Desert_Storm> GOnna be one hell of a search then XD
<remi____> Desert_Storm, do you have virtual desktops working correctly with beryl ?
<bottiger> is there something like CTRL+z which doesn't suspend the app but just put it in the background
<mjb09> Beef:  What is in your ~/.wine folder?
<Desert_Storm> Well
<Desert_Storm> I can switch workspaces
<Desert_Storm> O.o
<Desert_Storm> IF thats what you mean
<Beefheart> Have no clue
<Beefheart> I cant ind it...
<Beefheart> thats what im trying to say here
<mjb09> Beef.  Open a terminal. and type the command
<mjb09> cd .wine
<mjb09> then type
<mjb09> ls
<Beefheart> I cant find my install of AO, which i know is installed somwhere. and i dont know where to look
<Beefheart> no file or directory
<mjb09> then run updatedb, and then locate ".wine"
<Desert_Storm> Hey
<Desert_Storm> sudo apt-get install beryl-mawget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Desert_Storm> sudo apt-get install beryl-mawget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<mjb09> or
<Desert_Storm> sudo apt-get install beryl-mawget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Creeture> Beefheart: Should be in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/AO
<mjb09> find / -name ".wine" -type d
<Desert_Storm> ups
<Desert_Storm> sorry
<Desert_Storm> I putted that to my terminal
<Desert_Storm> Now, i dont know, where it installed
<Beefheart> find / -name ".wine" -type d
<Beefheart> mt
<Desert_Storm> Any tips, on finding, where i installed Beryl?
<Beefheart> ok now i found it
<Beefheart> what next?
<mjb09> then cd into that dir, and do another find
<mjb09> like
<mjb09> find . -iname "*part of filename*"
<Beefheart> Thanks allot mate. you've been more than helpfull. thanks
<mjb09> Beef: no prob
<mjb09> good luck
<sulo> Hi, how do I change keymap in gdm?
<karoshi> stop saying beef! >_<
<Beefheart> beefcake
<mjb09> eccy eccy ptang zootbang... Ni!
<Flats> Alsa or OSS if my system supports both, does it matter which I choose under sound preferences?
<mjb09> how is that
<karoshi> sulo, system>pre>keyboard
<Flats> or will my system only configure for 1 or the other
<dgm> This should be a dumb question, but I can't find anything with google.   Where do I find a list of errata and updates to 7.04 ?
<sulo> karoshi thanks
<ramon> hi, what package do I install to get info documentation for system programs like mkfifo?
<sky1> what is newstr doing in this code ?  vector<std::string> k; string newstr=""; newstr.push_back((char)c); k.push_back(newstr);
<Beefheart> are there a way to make a normal shortcut on my desktop to run an wine app ?
<sulo> karoshi does that affect gdm as well?
<karoshi> i think so sulo
<karoshi> id imagine it affects everything
<sulo> karoshi: no, it doesn't affect gdm :(
<sulo> karoshi: I have dvorak in gdm :s
<ramon> Beefheart: i think putting 'wine /path/to/exe' in the Command field should work
<karoshi> but your doing it *in* gdm, how can it not/?
<sulo> karoshi well.. I'm doing it in gnome
<Beefheart> thanka ramon
<sulo> karoshi gdm and the windowmanager are separate
<mjb09> what, is nobody masochistic enough to know lvm?  I used to know it under Fedora, but I'm having odd problems under *buntu.
<mjb09> ramon is right
<sulo> karoshi in many ways
<karoshi> then i dunno how
<Woet> Hello, my chess 3D is bugged. It works (After a lot of messing around), but i have lines threw my screen
<sulo> karoshi: ok. thanks anyways
<karoshi> no prob
<lloyd> any solutions to play text bassed rpg games in ubuntu
<Woet> err
<Woet> er
<sulo> lloyd install and play?
<Woet> firefox lloyd?
<ddonky> how do i install Real codecs so totem can play .rm files?
<lloyd> i ment something to join all sorts of text bassed rpg's
<sulo> lloyd like a mud-client?
<lloyd> yes thats it
<lloyd> sorry that im so unclear its late :p
<disasm> lloyd: telnet?
<sulo> lloyd try mush, I've heard it's popular
<disasm> that's what I always used at least ;-)
<sulo> lloyd If you google something like "mud clients linux" I think there's someone maintaining a list
<lloyd> ty :p
<sulo> np
<sulo> lloyd no, no irony, I mean there's some site with some guy/gal maintaining a list of rated clients
<Beefheart> Anyone know how I get a list over programs to kill ?
<jport> ps -ae
<disasm> Beefheart: ps aux
<lloyd> sulo i know :p this :p isn't irony
<ramon> Beefheart: System->Administration->System Monitor for a GUI
<Beefheart> ty
<Desert_Storm> Whoa
<lloyd> KildClient :p
<Desert_Storm> Beryl looks cool :D
<gregzx> beryl is for kids! :x
<lloyd> ye :s
<disasm> gregzx: my comment exactly ;-)
<disasm> gregzx: fluxbox is where it's at for productivity or some other light weight wm
<gregzx> yep ;] 
<Textbook> does anybody have a Toshiba Satellite laptop? I'm having audio problems, headphones don't work
<gcj> hi all, NetworkManager is working very badly for me since upgrading to Feisty, it never gets an IP by DHCP on wired network, any idea?
<ramon> does no one know how to install the info pages for the gnu tools?
<gregzx> Textbook: i got a satellite pro u200 and my headphones work fine!
<cosmodad> Textbook: did you enable the jack in thr mixer?
<SeeBee> Right.
<Textbook> how do you do that?
<SeeBee> I need some help. =P
<zxcv_> is possible to use the nvidia and fglrx driver at the same time?
<nilton> how can i add custom rules to be applied after an interface gets up?
<SeeBee> Just got Ubuntu 7.04, burned the ISO on a CD, installed it, perfect. Everything's done fine.
<SeeBee> And now when I start up my system, uhhh... how do I boot into Linux? It just gives me two options, boot into Windows XP or into a non-existant Windows Vista.
<cosmodad> Textbook: check the speaker symbol in the corner of your desktop
<nilton> routing rules, i mean
<SeeBee> Non-existant in the sense that it was installed, and then I just formatted the drive it was installed on. So the boot manager when it opens up, shows the Vista like menu in which there's XP.
<mjb09> <--- found the problem with my lvm.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/106696
<gcj> nilton, edit /etc/network/interfaces
<mjb09> Bascially a module did not autoload
<nilton> gcj: is there a syntax, it's a shell script?
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook: i do a Toshiba Satellite A205-S4797, i had the same audio problem, look here for help about audio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<SlimeyPete> SeeBee: sounds like grb needs configuring. If you boot the alternate CD you can tell it to boot from the linux partition on the disk, so that you can fix gru
<SlimeyPete> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Textbook> thanks guys
<gcj> nilton, man interfaces
<SeeBee> I tried doing that, I edited the GRUB parameters and made it hd(1,1)
<SeeBee> Second partition on the second disk.
<brianski> what's a good pcmcia wifi card that will work solidly in ubuntu?
<neopsyche> how do i get root?
<Textbook> see, I already installed the latest alsa drivers , libs, and utils, but I don't see any option in the mixer to enable the jack
<Cyber_Stalker> how would i run "index.jad.jnlp" on ubuntu... its a java file
<neopsyche> su?
<neopsyche> su doesnt work.
<SeeBee> Still doesn't work, throw's up Vista and XP as options.
<SeeBee> No Ubuntu in the boot list. =/
<SlimeyPete> SeeBee: I'd go back and check your syntax then
<SeeBee> hd(1,1)
<neopsyche> what do i type to get root access.?
<SeeBee> or hd (1,1)
<SeeBee> Should there be a spacE?
<preaction> !root | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SlimeyPete> (hd1,1) I think
<Desert_Storm> lol, no way im regreting, switching to Ubuntu :D
<SlimeyPete> but I don't have a config file to hand
<Desert_Storm> But, can anyone help me? I downloaded, a .bin, package
<gcj> hi all, NetworkManager is working very badly for me since upgrading to Feisty, it never gets an IP by DHCP on wired network, any ideas?
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook: i fixed my audio problem installing the latest alsa driver, lib and utils, not the latest stable version but the dev versions then adding in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base this line: options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<Desert_Storm> How can i install it?
<SeeBee> That's the only way to do it then?
<Desert_Storm> If anyone knows, can he PM me
<Textbook> thanks LinuxJuggalo, and you can use headphones?
<gcj> Desert_Storm, .bin is not a package format that i know of
<amadeux> what's with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/110636
<amadeux> Is it still around?
<Desert_Storm> Well
<amadeux> isn't it pretty severe?
<cosmodad> Desert_Storm: .bin as a CD-ROM container format?
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook when you do all steps in that link i gave you, reboot the laptop and everything should work fine
<BLOBO> anyone can help me ? :P http://pastebin.com/m3e6c2a1b installed latest nvida drivers works fine but enemy territory dont wanna work i am using 64bit kubuntu :&
<Textbook> because audio works fine, except my headphone jack
<Desert_Storm> Well, think so
<Desert_Storm> Wait
<Desert_Storm> I have a .RPM, file too
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook, yes, i also use external speakers connected thru the headphone jack
<gcj> Desert_Storm, you can try that one with alien, but be prepared it might break things
<SeeBee> (hd 1,1) you think is the way to do it huh?
<Desert_Storm> Alien?
<cosmodad> Desert_Storm: what does `file <bin file>' say?
<sagar> i have a hard disk which used to be fat32, but then later i formatted it as ext3, and now i've repartitioned it and want to install ubuntu on it as reiserfs...but in the ubuntu installer, it shows up as still having a single fat32 partition!! how can i fix this and get the partition editor to see its partitions?
<freak124> does anyone now how it's possible that on the live cd my partitions are visible in nautilus and they are not in the partition manager that's included in the installation? The previous times I installed ubuntu this all worked perfectly
<cosmodad> Desert_Storm: what software is this?
<iyntx> pomogite
<Desert_Storm> Java
<cosmodad> Desert_Storm: why don't you use the official rep?
<Desert_Storm> jdk-6u2-linux-i586.java
<Desert_Storm> Where can i get it?
<Desert_Storm> Synaptic
<Desert_Storm> ?
<Shapeshifter> Question: There's an old package in my updater that shows up _all_the_time_ It won't go away by actually "updating" and it won't go away with apt-get autoclean. what can I do?
<mzuverink> I am using gnome and would like to use Kontact because of its superior traits over evolution.  However contact is ugly in gnome.  is there something that helps smooth out that uglyness?
<cosmodad> !java | Desert_Storm
<ubotu> Desert_Storm: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<gcj> Desert_Storm, chmod a+x on it, then run it
<peter_> anyone know of a program that i use to forward my hotmail to my gmail....or thunderbird?
<neopsyche> is it important to have a firewall on local machine?
<cosmodad> Desert_Storm: use the Ubuntu packages unless you have a good reason to use the .bin package
<Desert_Storm> Ah
<Desert_Storm> Okay
<Desert_Storm> Thank you
<cosmodad> neopsyche: depends on your network environment
<Textbook> LinuxJuggalo: thanks, will reboot in a little bit, try it out
<cosmodad> neopsyche: if you're protected by another firewall anyway, I wouldn't consider it necessary
<cosmodad> neopsyche: on the other hand, if this is a laptop and you frequently swtich networks, it might be a good idea
<peter_> does anyone use gotmail?
<gcj> hi all, NetworkManager is working very badly for me since upgrading to Feisty, it never gets an IP by DHCP on wired network, any ideas?
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook no problem, if that does not solve your problem feel free to come back :)
<Desert_Storm> Thank you all, for helping
<Mr_Awesome> hi, im having trouble setting up my printer. im following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714&highlight=lexmark+howto. when i get to the part where it says to mount the usb filesystem and edit the /etc/fstab file, i have no idea what to actually do. could someone please help me out?
<neopsyche> im behind a router... but not sure ... router not configured amazingly... the router is behind another network.. i just want to be able to know if there is some whacky program trying to access the internet without me knowing.. i only recently installed ubuntu.. so still windows paranoid
<Desert_Storm> Im gonna go now, bye
<cosmodad> neopsyche: are you behind a NAT
<cosmodad> neopsyche: ?
<SeeBee> And oh, just one more question.
<SeeBee> (hd1,0) is the correct syntax?
<SeeBee> Or is it (hd 1,0)
<zxcv_> is possible to use the nvidia and fglrx driver at the same time?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mr_Awesome:  from terminal gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<iyntx> i use update ubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 and my X not started after reboot. Help me:'(. X system report error "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! " but my nvidia drivers has bin installed (gf6500 | i use nvidia-glx(not legacy and nvidia-new))
<BLOBO> anyone can help me ? :P http://pastebin.com/m3e6c2a1b installed latest nvida drivers works fine but enemy territory dont wanna work i am using 64bit kubuntu :&
<SeeBee> And (hd1,1) is the first partition in the second disk drive right?
<FastPutty> is there a way i see all data hex and snifff packets info that go trough eth0 with tcpdump?
<Mr_Awesome> Jack_Sparrow: ah, i see. thanks a lot
<cliang> run sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> SeeBee: second partition..
<gcj> FastPutty, tcpdump -s 0 -X
<[Ramy] > i have a prb with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz , i got this wrror message : Could not download all repository indexes
<[Ramy] > The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<[Ramy] > error*
<iyntx> in version 7.04 i'm use envy for install driver nvidia
<Shapeshifter> Question: There's an old package in my updater that shows up _all_the_time_ It won't go away by actually "updating" and it won't go away with apt-get autoclean. what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<dgjones> !gutsy | iyntx
<ubotu> iyntx: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<LinuxJuggalo> FastPutty: you can install a network sniffer like etherape
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy heron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> iyntx: your entire problem is that you used the envy script...
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<`Matir> What is the best way to mount drives from another linux computer?  I've looked at NFS, CIFS, and SSHFS... NFS seems complex and seems to have security issues... CIFS seems windows-oriented, and SSHFS seems like a bit of a hack... what do you all think?
<bill__> yes.
<iyntx> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dgjones> Matir, I use NFS, it seemed the simplest method & has worked brilliantly
<LinuxJuggalo> i wont install 7.10, ill wait for hardy i like LTS releases
<`Matir> dgjones, do you run it on the standard ports?
<Jack_Sparrow> LinuxJuggalo: YOu can do what I do.. I have two different ubuntu's on same machine..
<iyntx>  < ubotu> iyntx: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of
<linux4me> how do i add kernel support for ipvs? i'm running ubuntu fiesty. i ran "sudo apt-get install ipvsadm and it says the kernel does not support IPVS
<bill__> run openvz
<dgjones> Matir, yes, just straight installation, connecting by ip address (my router gives a fixed ip to each machine)
<phatfish> The current release keeps sending my old laptop to sleep after about 60 seconds of idle time. I guess its an ACPI thing, i get some something during boot about ACPI that goes past too fast to see. Any ideas?
<iyntx> thnx for info :(
<LinuxJuggalo> Jack_Sparrow im fine just with 7.04 for now :)
<puma> how to join gtsuy?
<peter_>  anyone uses gotmail?
<Enselic> puma: "join gutsy"?
<puma> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> slashj #Ubuntu+1
<IdahoEv_> help, I cannot get apache2 to run.  I installed with "apt-get install apache2", and apt claims that it is installed and up-to-date.   conf files look good.   But /etc/init.d/apache2 start  (or restart) does not produce any output and apache does not show up under ps waux | grep apache
<Enselic> puma: maybe the answer is: type /j #ubuntu+1  in your irc client
<peter_> puma do u use gotmail?
<Enselic> Jack_Sparrow: // gives /
<neopsyche> Is there no ftp client that has gui that can cut / paste
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Enselic> / <- like that
<Jack_Sparrow> /
<Enselic> neopsyche: Nautilus
<LinuxJuggalo> neopsyche: gftp and filezilla
<Textbook> LinuxJuggalo: no go :(
<remi____> Desert_Storm, do you have virtual desktops working correctly with beryl ?
<remi____> pb with beryl/xgl : When i click on the left-bottom hand side, with xgl enabled, all task bars / menus disappear. Any ideas ?
<Enselic> neopsyche: just use the normal file namanger
<Textbook> < = sound guy
<Enselic> neopsyche: Places -> Connect to server    and choose FTP
<izm99> in launchpad, how should I suggest a bug be closed?  I reported it, but I don't see the option anywhere...
<overclucker>  // = escape char
<remi____> beryl on ubuntu sux.
<Absolute0> for some reason everything i try to install is unathenticated, is there a way to fix this?
<PKdoR> is there a wine IRC?
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<overclucker> oks
<overclucker> oops
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook: what does it say when you type: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<overclucker> \
<amadeux> isn't this bug pretty severe? bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/110636
<Discerer> when doing sudo apt-get install proftd on a fresh install of feisty, I get this:
<Discerer> ProFTPd warning: cannot start in neither standalone nor inetd/xinetd.
<Discerer> ideas?
<Textbook> LinuxJuggalo: Codec: Realtek ALC861-VD
<Textbook> Codec: Generic 11c1 Si3054
<Enselic> Discerer: read the README and INSTALL files in /usr/share/docs/proftp or similar
<Jack_Sparrow> Discerer: which repo is that comming from?
<Enselic> Discerer: look for instalation notes
<PKdoR> im wondering if its better to use wine with the original windows libaries or not?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow, it's obvious it is a post install script that is running the daemon, and that is an error coming from the daemon not apt
<Discerer> Jack_Sparrow ? it's all default
<proog> GRUB is very slow at starting if I have a USB flash disk plugged in while booting. Why is this?
<Discerer> yes bruenig
<Enselic> PKdoR: how do you mean?
<IdahoEv_> please help: apache2 does not start when I run "/etc/init.d/apache2 start".   What should I look for?
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook: play around with it, there are a few things you can do like in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base set options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<Jack_Sparrow> Afternoon bruenig...
<Enselic> IdahoEv_: the logs in /var/logs/apache2
<gnuskool> do you guys reckon ubuntu will ever catch mac n vista in looks?
<LinuxJuggalo> or options snd-hda-intel model=genric or generic
<bruenig> !ot | gnuskool
<ubotu> gnuskool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Discerer> that was what happened when I tried to launch proftpd (or rather, it tried to launch itself) after the apt-get thing was done
<Enselic> gnuskool: of course, it's only a matter of time, not competence
<Textbook> LinuxJuggalo: thanks a lot
<bruenig> Discerer, so troubleshoot the program, saying it happens when you use apt is misleading
<IdahoEv_> Enselic: all files in  in /var/logs/apache2 are empty, no messages
<LinuxJuggalo> Textbook: no problem :)
<PKdoR> Enselic: i was reading the wine facts and it says something about using the original ms DLL intead of the winehq probided API
<gnuskool> Enselic: i duuno, ey, the basic stuff like fonts, themes n that are a major challenge for linux
<Enselic> IdahoEv_: look where apache puts it log files then
<Textbook> see, I did do a little homework myself, because I had already upgraded to the latest dev releases of alsa drivers/lib/utils , and the internal speakers are actually working a lot better than they were before
<Enselic> PKdoR: I see, well that's better to ask at #winehq then
<Discerer> it just confuses me that ubuntuguide.org says that sudo apt-get install proftpd is all you need to do... it doesn't hint that anything else needs to be done to make it actually work
<Enselic> gnuskool: in what way is it a major challenge
<IdahoEv_> Enselic: that is where it puts the logs.   There is nothing there because /etc/init.d never even started apache
<proog> no one knows why GRUB gets so slow when a USB device is plugged in?
<bruenig> Discerer, it is a problem with proftpd, also ubuntuguide.org, not an official site, lot of it is old and crap
<gnuskool> Enselic: it never seems to improve, fonts a re still ugly, so a re icons
<PKdoR> ens
<Enselic> IdahoEv_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2 and restart
<svisor> Playing around with 7.10... At first when I resized a window it was "animated". Now after an update its just a blue rectangle and no animation.
<PKdoR> Enselic: ty i already did and am just waiting to get someones attention at that channel
<gnuskool> is it lack of 'artsy' types in open-source?
<proog> gnuskool: you do know that GNOME is skinnable, right?
<bruenig> proog, Enselic, seriously don't bite
<__mikem> gnuskool, they are out there
<svisor> Tried to reset the visual effect to "Extra" and did not get it back. How do I get it back?
<Enselic> gnuskool: download any distro 5 years old and everything looks far worse the currently. in another 5 years, things will look even better. have patience
<bruenig> !troll | gnuskool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> guy comes in and says when will linux catch up with mac or windows in his first statement and the idiots answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys ... please take it to off topic... Enselic   gnuskool
<Enselic> it's ok, I'm done ayway :) cheers
<IdahoEv_> no output from "dpkg-reconfigure apache2", no change and still no output from "/ect/init.d/apache2 start"
<gnuskool> proog: yeah,i skin my xfce desktop to the max, but i see forums filled with noobies who cant manually install icons, themes, etc,
<IdahoEv_> this is very odd
<gnuskool> bruenig: i aint trolling, those a re honest concerns
<svisor> MOT: OpenOffice weblinks does no longer work as you click on em. Now you have to right click and choose to open em. Can I get back the old behaviour somehow?
<gnuskool> Jack_Sparrow: k
<bruenig> gnuskool, the first question you asked when you came in here was that, it is obvious what you are doing, I commend you for coming in here realizing this channel is full of ubuntu users who well you know, but seriously don't take advantage of them, it's like messing with retarded kids in school or something
<IdahoEv_> other info:   I tried remove/reinstall apache2.   It says it only removed and then reinstalled 86Kb of files, which seems very small for apache2...
<Jack_Sparrow> gnuskool: If they cant drop a tar file from gmome-look.org onto the theme manager I worry for all society
<NMajik> Is there a file that contains a list of installed packages?
<bruenig> NMajik, dpkg --get-selections
<LjL> NMajik: you can create one by typing " dpkg --get-selections > filename "
<puma> ?join ubuntu 1?
<defrysk>  /j #ubuntu+1
<NMajik> bruenig & LjL : Thanks
<puma>  /j #ubuntu+1
<puma> no action
<LjL> puma: ... without the leading spaces
<IdahoEv_> "apache2ctl start" gives an error:  "(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80"
<defrysk> :s
<IdahoEv_> and also "unable to open logs"
<gnuskool> ! off topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> IdahoEv_, you might ask some of this in #ubuntu-server
<gnuskool> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnuskool> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<overclucker> nospace
<justin420> hi there everybody, can anyone tell me what package i have to sudo apt-get remove--purge to get rid of mysqld_safe?
<overclucker> > !offtopic
<genii> mysql-server
<justin420> genii: looking at synaptic its not installed?
<Nalleman> Does anyone have any tips for any good program for editing .mov files?
<Morgane> please can anybody help me i dont understand this i closed kopete but i see on my firewall that it is still running and on systemcontrol too what is happening here???
<e\ectro_> is there a way to apt-mirror both i386 / x86_64 to the same box?
<genii> justin420: Well, thats the package
<ubuntu_> Everytime I launch windows(xp) it automatically sets that partition to 'boot'-flag, and i have to manually boot with live-cd and set the ubuntu one to boot. How can I come around this_
<timstokman> hi, is there any way to make that, when i am using wifi wpa enterprise, the inner authentication protocol for TTLS is PAP? I can't see anything in the dialog that pops up when connecting to my network. And how can I set per-network preferences for my wifi card?
<Morgane> please can anybody help me i dont understand this i closed kopete but i see on my firewall that it is still running and on systemcontrol too what is happening here???
<justin420> genii: any other ideas then? should i just kill the process and hope it doesnt restart next time or what? i have tried installing mythtv  recently if that helps at all. i have sudo apt-get remove --purge EVERYTHING that was installed when I did install mythtv
<wolferine> Morgane, 'ps -A  | grep kopete'
<overclucker> Morgane: is there n icon for it on top gnome pannel?
<line72> is there a way to get evolution to pop-up reminders like it used to instead of using the notification area?
<genii> justin420: mythtv likely installed something as backend for storage which pulled in the mysql daemon
<Morgane> no overlucker that is what is so strange
<Morgane> overlucker well an icon to execute the program yes
<wolferine> Morgane, your aware of shell/terminal commands, coredct ?
<wolferine> correct*
<Morgane> wolferine not really am a beginner
<bieb> justin420, did you like ubuntu as a mythtv os?
<genii> justin420: perhaps try the --purge on packages mythtv-backend and mythtv-database
<justin420> genii: here is a list of everything i did, to get rid of mythtv and all other dependencies.
<justin420> http://pastebin.ca/723453
<tdizzy> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Morgane> not possible to kill the process :(
<justin420> bieb: it looked like it would be really cool; but i couldnt get any of my settings to save; so i couldnt add my tv tuner card that was detected just fine.
<ipx> Everytime I launch windows(xp) it automatically sets that partition to 'boot'-flag, and i have to manually boot with live-cd and set the ubuntu one to boot. How can I come around this?
<{[rediz] }> SCROFT: r u livin in c-croft westyorks?
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with a problem i get these two errors, one after another, when I try to login to Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39337/ and then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<justin420> bieb: if i get a newer pc; i think i just may install knopmyth distro on this pc, to check that out. i heard that is an awesome distro just for myth
<exact> hello
<Morgane> please can anybody help me i dont understand this i closed kopete but i see on my firewall that it is still running and on
<bieb> I am getting ready to build a PC to use for Myth, so just trying to hear others experiences
<exact> how can i determine what daemons are running and how to select which one to start up at boot time?
<Morgane> please can anybody help me i dont understand this i closed kopete but i see on my firewall that it is still running and cannot kill the process
<KidProQuo>  /join #ubuntu-art
<riotkittie> Morgane: kill it with -9 ?
<riotkittie>  or killall?
<tdizzy> can anyone offer me any help?
<Morgane> riotkittie how i do that?
<bewst> suspend to ram not working for me; I've exhausted online clues I could find.  Anyone care to assist?
<hal14450_> Morgane, kill -9 <pid> or killall <process name>
<Morgane> ok thanks hal14450
<sharperguy> anyone know of a good app for composing music scores?
<genii> tdizzy: You need to change ownership of that file to the user which that directory belongs. Then after to change the permissions on it to 644
<tdizzy> i did that...
<jimmygoon> This isn't _exactly_ ubuntu based but can anyone recommend a decent Live disc to wipe a hard drive off?
<bieb> knoppix or use ubuntu live
<genii> tdizzy: Then delete it. It will be recreated next time X runs
<garette> !pidgin
<riotkittie> slax. deb based live CDs make me want to cry
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<Puenktchen> hallo
<riotkittie> forced by AOL's legal dept.  oh my gaaaawd.
* riotkittie enters offtopic quickly
<bieb> jimmygoon.. use knoppix or ubuntu live
<overclucker> harro
<e\ectro_> is there a way to apt-mirror both i386 / x86_64 to the same box?
<MoNsTeR> riotkittie, lol
<exact> jimmygoon: use /dev/urandom ro overwrite your data several times, else you can use 'wipe' to delete compromising files, (i'd recommand using dd to copy /dev/urandom several times on the partition you wish to erase, though)
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<bieb> Jimmy.. you can also use shred
<exact> bieb: arent shred and wipe from the same package?
* MoNsTeR eats little cats and dogs for fun :)
<bieb> ummm.. good question.. I havent used wipe before, but have used shred
<tdizzy> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<all_over> /server irc.vetorialnet.com.br
<exact> bieb: nope, you're right, they're different packages
<tdizzy> !xcfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tdizzy> oops
<tdizzy> lol
* SpiderPig warns everybody on ubuntu to install kde gui though. everything mixes up with the gnome settings.
<tdizzy> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<exact> how can i determine what daemons are running and how to select which one to start up at boot time?
<exact> feisty 7.04 btw
<bieb> exact, I think shred is still the package the feds claim does the best job of clearing a drive so no trace of forensic data
<all_over> /server irc.brasnet.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201008052012.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> i dont think the settings mix up. the apps just overlap in the menu
<john_doe> If I install 7.10 now, will I then have to reinstall when it's released as stable?
<Amaranth> john_doe: nope
<MoNsTeR> tdizzy, how do i get support for kubuntu
<riotkittie> MoNsTeR: there's a #kubuntu
<john_doe> Amaranth: I'll just apt-get upgrade?
<MoNsTeR> riotkittie, ight thanks man
<__mikem> Amaranth, why does it say that bantracker has been shut down to anonymous users due to server load?
<exact> bieb: i don't know who said what, but i'm quite sure that if you overwrite a file over 300 times with random data, someone who'd like to look at what was there will have a damn good time ;)
<Amaranth> john_doe: yeah
<Amaranth> __mikem: *shrug*
<tdizzy> genii: when i delete the file, it gives the same error when i boot
<john_doe> Amaranth: great thanks!
<yrlnry__> How do I change the meaning of an entry in the Applications>Programming menu?
<Auckla> Hi.
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with a problem i get these two errors, one after another, when I try to login to Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39337/ and then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<KDEusr> can someone tell me how i can ignore a broken package with synaptic?
<Vlet> So, I'm having a problem on 7.04 where whenever I paste anything, all that gets pasted is a bunch of junk (looks like opening unicode text with a non-unicode app)... any thoughts why?
<bieb> By default shred overwrites a file 25 times with random data
<justin420> yrlnry__: right click on the applications places system menu: click on edit menus. find your app (i.e applications>programming>program i am looking for) double click on it, then tweak it the way you want it
<boubbin> is it possible to install all available and supported *-dev packages ?
<riotkittie> it should rewrite it with a bunch of the nigerian scam emails :D
<kesha> ..
<KDEusr> i've gotta have this package installed but every time i load synaptic it complains that the package is broken
<boubbin> with one command ofc :P
<yrlnry__> justin420: thanks.
<__mikem> sudo apt-get install *dev*
<__mikem> ?
<justin420> yrlnry__: yeah dude no problem! :)
<genii> tdizzy: Are you using sudo with the commands to rm or chmod or chown ?
<bieb> exact... here is the final answer for getting rid of data... For the extremely paranoid, however, no command works better than concentrated sulphuric acid. LOL
<KDEusr> can i get a hand?
<KDEusr> anyone?
<exact> heh, funnily enough my random kde wallpaper is now set to guybrush threepwood (MI) holding a two headed squirrel (ZMK) in front of the purple tentacle (MM)... for all the lucas fan here, i can send a copy somewhere....
<exact> bieb: lol ;)
<bieb> KDE... just use apt-get install and see if that works
<KDEusr> see if that works for what?
<tdizzy> genii: yeah i used to sudo to remove the file
<SpiderPig> i have a router in order so many computers can share the internet connection. is there a way for me to monitor the traffic over the router? app name please
<KDEusr> im not sure i understand what you are trying to get me to do
<tdizzy> genii: i used sudo**
<david003> hello. i have an ".ace" file, how do i extract the contents?
<exact> bieb: http://driveslag.eecue.com/
<bieb> KDE... see if that will install the package
<KDEusr> what i am trying to do, ignore a broken package with synaptic. i did it before, i just cant find how to do it on google
<bruenig> !info unace
<bill__> SpiderPig, mrtg, ntop ...
<SpiderPig> bill thanks
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-4 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<overlord> I have a 4.1 surround sound channel.  My front speakers are working, but my rear speakers aren't. Any idea?
<genii> tdizzy: OK. is the /home/<name>   directory the .dmrc is in correspond to the <name> which you are logging in as?
<tdizzy> yeah
<bieb> exact.. that is cool
<Absorto> hello! I have an hp pavillion dv2~ laptop which has an additional video port. I'd like to see my display on a projector. How can I do this?
<Absorto> I tried Fn+F4, but that doesn't work. I tried changing the resolution too. No luck.
<exact> bieb: i'm not sure if "cool" is the best term to describe it, but i'm quite sure you can say your data "bye bye" ;-)
<genii> tdizzy: Did you recently copy this dir back in from someplace else without using -p switch in the cp command?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<tdizzy> no
<exact> how can i determine what daemons are running and how to select which one to start up at boot time? (feisty)
<david003> bruenig: can you be more specific? i install unace, then what?
<genii> tdizzy: Have you been starting the machine with the Recovery kernel then trying to start the X server?
<bjwebb> can anyone expalin this http://pastebin.ca/723482
<overlord> I have a 4.1 surround sound channel.  My front speakers are working, but my rear speakers aren't. Any idea?
<tdizzy> no i didnt
<Absorto> exact: look at scripts that start with S in /etc/rc2.d
<bruenig> david003, man unace
<Absorto> exact: those are started automatically. They are simbollyc links to scripts in /etc/init.d/
<exact> Absorto: ok, that's it... thanks a lot :) i was looking in rc5 and rc3...
<CommonClone> I tried to use this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 to install ndiswrapper on 7.04 and now my computer won't get past the configuring networks stage of reboot...any ideas?
<Absorto> exact: i'm not sure how it works now. There used to be a file /etc/inittab
<Absorto> exact: that file had a line that configured the default runlevel. It isn't there anymore, I dunno why.
<Absorto> exact: but 2 seems to be the default
<genii> tdizzy: I would suggest something like:    sudo chown -R <name>:<name> /home/<name>           where <name> is the user name which corresponds to this obviously. then: sudo chmod 644 /home/<name>/.dmrc
<jimmygoon> delayed response: @bieb, exact, not to be too picky, but I was hoping for something that would simply zero the hard drive... but I suppose using /dev/urandom would be fine for that
<cazze> hi
<cazze> anyone xen on gutsy?
<CommonClone> I tried to use this script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 to install ndiswrapper on 7.04 and now my computer won't get past the configuring networks stage of reboot...any ideas...I would really like to be able to reboot my computer
<heman> Hello
<remi____> pb with beryl/xgl : When i click on the left-bottom hand side, with xgl enabled, all task bars / menus disappear. Any ideas ?
<heman> I have a question please about ubuntu
<exact> Absorto: yes, that what i was looking for too, and the graphical tools werent helping me a bit to find the runlevel or what was running or not, but you seems to be right, thanks a lot for your help :-)
<bobgill> anyone here using Thunderbird? I'm trying to upgrade to 2.0.0.6 from 1.5.. just downloaded the .tar.gz from mozilla's site, but what is the install path of Thunderbird where I would install it to ?
<genii> tdizzy: You may also want to do:  sudo chown -R <name>:<name> /home/<name>/.*                     <-- note /.*     after <name> as different from previous command
<_Ren> @remi: you must have some "action" configured to that edge of the screen
<pthomas> Can I change the font, or at least the font size of command-line?
<heman> can I get a dreamscene affect in ubuntu other than VLC
<_Ren> bobgill: you should grab thunderbird from the repos
<heman> like a compiz plugin or something...?
<bobgill> _Ren: I did.. it's 1.5, I want to upgrade to 2.0.0.6
<SpiderPig> bill_ so how does mrtg work?
<_Ren> bobgill: that's the most recen version on the feisty repos?
<_Ren> weird
<SpiderPig> bill_ is it graphical or command?
<alcaponage> Someone help me please, my ubuntu won't start~
<bobgill> yes
<heman> is this the wrong place to ask about that?
<_Ren> that sucks
<Abd> good evening all
<_Ren> well, then
<alcaponage> I accidentally unplugged my usb without unmounting
<alcaponage> Now it wont' start
<mainstream> i got a problem also... my sound aint working :|
<bruenig> bobgill, you aren't going to be able to outright upgrade because ubuntu does some weird stuff with thunderbird and firefox
<_Ren> if you downloaded a binary tar.gx it should run off the directory where you extracted it
<PKdoR> is there a net limiter for linux?
<_Ren> just double click the binary, check for execution permission if it doesn't work
<PKdoR> a bandwith limiter?
<bobgill> I have found this: http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/    <-- recommended or avoid ?
<alcaponage> Can someone help me? my ubuntu won't start
<strav> he I switched to gutsy beta yesterday and went into a bug I would like to see if it can be reproduced. Mainly, there seems to be a problem with the xorg frame buffer driver. If you install the xserver-xorg-video-fbdev and xvfb packages, you should normally be able to set a vga value (i.e.: vga=792) as an option to the kernel in grub then your virtual terminal should ran into a resolution of 1024x768, on my side, with those settings, virtual terminals w
<strav> on't load. The same settings worked for me in feisty so, if anyone is willing to try...
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<mainstream> lol so many problems here :P
<tdizzy> genii: i got the very same errors again
<bruenig> bobgill, even though those two aren't fhs complaint and therefore should be installed in /opt, ubuntu tries to cut them up until they are somewhat fhs complaint and so stuff is all over the place, the best way to do it is just extract into /opt, write .desktop file that points to the binary
<alcaponage> I get RAMDISK: ram out of compressed data and
<Abd> I did something i should have not done with file flder permissions
<_Ren> couldn't tell if it works or not
<heman> please may somebody answer my question about dreamscene for UBUNTU
<alcaponage> Invalid compressed format (err=1)
<bruenig> this guy got a sourceforge project for scripting the install of another program?
<bruenig> wow
<_Ren> actually, I didn't know a bout
<_Ren> it
<heman> Is there an application like compiz that I could use...
<Abd> so can someone tell me how to reset to the defaut permissions of /usr/bin?
<tdizzy> !beryl
<mainstream> can anyone help me? i got a problem with my sound
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> !problem
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Baumer> Hi I'm an idiot and need help with getting wireless to work
<jtkiefer> is there any way to update from 6.06 to 6.10 (and then eventually to 7.04) without doing the migrate your /home trick?
<tdizzy> can anyone help me with a problem i get these two errors, one after another, when I try to login to Ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39337/ and then http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<_Ren> @jtkiefer
<_Ren> yes, you can
<genii> tdizzy: I'm out of immediate ideas then. Something very odd is going on unless you are running X as root for instance in another users home directory or similar. Or perhaps somehow did already a mistaken chown -R of /home directory to someone else besides <name> where they need to own /home/<name>
<heman> Can I get a dream scene effect in UBUNTU 7.04
<_Ren> just run update-manager -d from a terminal
<jtkiefer> ok, thanks
<_Ren> It will tell you that there's a new version of ubuntu
<mainstream> _Ren
<Baumer> My wireless card is missing
<bobgill> bruenig: ok... so I could extract the thunderbird.tar.gz to /opt ? Sorry, I just didn't follow exactly
<heman> anyone...?
<bruenig> bobgill, extract it, put the directory in /opt and done
<strav> oh np... I just found the bug in launchpad.. thanks anyways
<_Ren> bobgill: it should work on any directory
<PKdoR> is there a bandwith limiter for ubuntu?
<_Ren> even your desktop
<jtkiefer> Ren, everything else has to be patched up first for it to work though right?
<_Ren> jtk: exactly
<Abd> how can I reset the /usr/bin permissions to default?
<bruenig> Abd, just the directory?
<bruenig> like nothing in the directory?
<Abd> yes
<_Ren> Abd: you shouldn't have changed them in the first place xD
<bruenig> Abd, 755 I'm sure
<Abd> yes i know :(
<tck> Abd, chmod 755 /usr/bin
<genii> tdizzy: For the second one, sudo chmod 755 /home/<name>
<tdizzy> k
<Abd> cool thanks
<Baumer> Hello, I'm an idiot... but eth0, which I set as my wireless card cannot be found
<Lhademmor> Anyone who knows why https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/techboard-2006 is still Pending Approval? Isn't it a little obsolete?
<tck> Baumer, try eth1
<aoito> t
<Baumer> I've been trying to get it to work
<tck> or wlan0
<bruenig> or ath0
<Baumer> So far unsuccesfull... now I'm very unsuccesful
<bruenig> or just do things blindly because I don't know what I am talking about
<tdizzy> genii: k that took care of the first problem, but ive still got the second
<bruenig> oh sorry became tck for a second
<tck> Baumer, what does iwconfig say
<Baumer> Ok, eth1 is my ethernet
<Baumer> it lists eth1 and lo
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with beryl i have beryl with xgl working on gnome but how do i make another session with it for kde
<tck> BaD_CrC, iwconfig eth1 essid 'name of network' key s:mypassword Mode Managed
<Scunizi> MoNsTeR, #ubuntu-effects
<genii> tdizzy: I need to leave work in about 5 minutes so cannot help much more at this time
<tck> sorry what was for Baumer
<Baumer> it lists lo and eth1 and says no wireless extensions
<tdizzy> genii: got any idea?
<Luke_S> Anyone here use reconstructor before?
<bobgill> bruenig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=543715    would you recommend using this method ? (extracting to /opt seems fine but just curious)
<Abd> earlier I did this chmod a+rwx /usr/bin how to undo that?
<Baumer> but I set eth1 as my ethernet card in installation
<genii> tdizzy: remove again the .dmrc file
<bruenig> bobgill, it isn't curious, that is where ubuntu should put it to begin with
<tck> Abd, chmod a-rwx /usr/bin
<Baumer> eth0 was set as my wireless... it used to be there until I installed ndiswrapper
<Abd> thanks again tck
<whonicca> would there be any logical explanation for me to randomly lose all my icon themes besides crux ?
<bruenig> Abd, you don't want to do that
<tck> Baumer, go to System > Administration > Network
<_Ren> whonicca: no
<Abd> why?
<tck> is your wirless card option available
<whonicca> have no idea what happened =\
<Baumer> nope
<bruenig> Abd, well because then no will have permission to do anything, three people told you to do 755
<_Ren> whonicca: it happens usually?
<exact> is there a version of ubuntu with nothing setup (no gnome, no X, etc...?)
<genii> tdizzy: Good luck with it, I must leave.
<_Ren> exact: yes, server
<whonicca> _Ren, first time it ever happened
<_Ren> server edition, sorry
<recon>  Does anybody know how to type an invisible ASCII Character (SOH, hex 0x1, octal 001) in the virtual terminal? Heck, typing it anywhere in X would be useful, too.
<Baumer> tck: nope
<Luke_S> Can you make a CD that only has X and no desktop manager?
<tck> Baumer, is there a wireless LED on your laptop to tell its detected
<Abd> yes when i did the chmod a+rwx /path/to/folder i realy could not do a thing
<heman> does anyone know how to get a dreamscene effect in UBUNTU?
<Abd> i'm trying to undo it
<_Ren> whonicca: weird problem, never happened to me. did you mess up with tools like art manager or something?
<exact> _Ren: and it just installs a base system? no servers too? (it might sounds like a stupid question, i know)
<bruenig> Abd, its not a matter of undoing the permissions were rwxrw-rw-, you by that command changed them to rwxrwxrwx, now you can't do -rwx, because that will make it ---------
<Baumer> Yes
<Baumer> It's not on
<Lhademmor> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Abd> so what are the optins i have?
<whonicca> _Ren, no, i was rebooting my system but it locked up so i shut it off via the power button
<_Ren> exact: not really sure, since it's a server oriented distro it should *ask* for package selection
<Lhademmor> Anyone knows what IRC the WikiSquad is in?
<Abd> *options
<bruenig> Abd, its not a matter of undoing the permissions were rwxr-xr-x, you by that command changed them to rwxrwxrwx, now you can't do -rwx, because that will make it ---------
<bobgill> bruenig: I extracted the "thunderbird" dir to /opt... just ran thunderbird but it's still saying 1.5
<tck> Baumer, does dmesg say anything about your card ; what type of card do you have ?
<tdizzy> anyone got an help for my problem? i cant log in because i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39338/
<whonicca> come back and icons are missing
<heman> ubotu you takling to me?
<bruenig> bobgill, what do you mean you "ran" it
<heman> talking*
<tdizzy> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Baumer> It's a broadcom dell wireless ... I forget the number
<bobgill> bruenig: did alt+f2 and "mozilla-thunderbird"
<_Ren> whonicca: during bootup, did it complain about filesystem errors or something?
<whonicca> is there a way to boot up without the ubuntu splash to see if i get any errors during bootup
<tck> Baumer, have you read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<bruenig> Abd, to get back to rwxr-xr-x, you do 755 like they told you above
<Creeture> tdizzy: I'm not sure how that message can be any clearer.
<exact> _Ren: ok thanks for the information anyway i'm going to try it :-)
<whonicca> _Ren, no, no errors
<tck> hey Baumer i have that card, try this, sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<registere> I hope some one might be able to help me.....I downloaded ubuntu from the ubuntu website for windows (iso).....I go to burn it but i get a error message that say's block size is invalid and I cannot get past this to burn the iso - please help ????
<bruenig> bobgill, yeah don't do that, run the executable in the extracted directory
<Abd> ok thanks again bruenig
<tdizzy> Creeture: im a linux newb and dont understand how to fix the error
<whonicca> _Ren, any way to boot up without the ubuntu splash?
<registere> I hope some one might be able to help me.....I downloaded ubuntu from the ubuntu website for windows (iso).....I go to burn it but i get a error message that say's block size is invalid and I cannot get past this to burn the iso - please help ????
<_Ren> whonicca: booting up in failsafe mode doesn't work?
<whonicca> oh let me try that
<whonicca> brb
<Creeture> tdizzy: Was it ever working? What did you do that caused the breakage? Let's start there.
<exact> whonicca: you should change your grub settings file (w8t a sec)
<Baumer> tck:  dmesg doesn't say anything about my wireless
<whonicca> oh ok
<tck>  do the command above
<Pallee> registere: try iso recorder by alex *something*
<tck> Baumer,  sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<z9999> Is there a way to list all installed codecs in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> z9999, no
<exact> whonicca: my /boot/grub/menu.lst file looks like this:
<Creeture> registere: Feinman, Alex. http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<exact> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=b41468c0-2d07-4668-8c3d-1212cbf60959 ro nosplash vga=0x31b
<bobgill> bruenig: ok, it works... but it doesn't have my account info or anything... ie., it's perhaps not reading my ~/home/user/.thunderbird profile... how can I make it do that so I don't have to add everything all over again ??
<exact> whonicca: the "nosplash" is what you want
<whonicca> yeah
<bruenig> bobgill, it should be reading it
<exact> whonicca: the vga=0x31b means to set the framebuffer into 1280x1024x16 mode
<heman> Does anyone know any other fun features that I can get for ubuntu please
<bobgill> it's not :(
<bruenig> bobgill, is it not .mozilla/thunderbird
<Baumer> Hmm the download ran into broken link...
<exact> whonicca: you can try a search on google for vga framebuffer grub modes or something like that to find a list
<bobgill> bruenig: there's .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird in /home/user.
<tck> Baumer, how do you mean?
<bruenig> bobgill, ok so it is probably reading one and not the other try swapping them around
<Creeture> whonicca: You can also look in the kernel documenation. /usr/src/linux/Documentation/vga.txt is where it is. Might have a gander at the git repository if you don't (you probably don't) have it installed.
<tck> Baumer, what version of ubuntu are you using
<tB> I was wondering if anyone here knew much about downloading source packages via apt, and then compiling it after modifying it.
<heman> what channel should I go to, to ask questions not for support?
<exact> whonicca: btw, i'm interrested on how to set RGB values to default colors in console mode, if you find anything, i'd take
<Baumer> It got a 404 Not Found error while trying to connect to boredklink.googlepages.com|72.14.203.118|:80
<whonicca> once u edit menu.lst
<whonicca> whats the command to update grub
<PKdoR> can any one recomend a bandwith limiter for linux?
<heman> how do I change the top and bottom menu's theme please? I think thats relevant...
<bobgill> bruenig: wow you doggone genius... switched the folder names and it has loaded it all up... why was it doing that (reading the opposite one) ??
<piotr_> /wc/
<exact> whonicca: it's not like lilo, you just reboot, grub will take care of going to read the configuration file
<rabid42> whonicca there isn't one, grub rereads the menu.lst file on boot
<LogicalDash> "There are differences between the boot sector and its backup." Is that important?
<bruenig> if only people would use some basic logic, this channel would be half as full
<VWJ1bnR1> When I installed the KDE, I lost the GDM, and so I can't get the GUI login.  How do I get it back?
<exact> whonicca: want a copy paste of my menu.lst?
<tck> Baumer, the laptop you are trying to configure, does it have net access ?
<Baumer> Yep I'm using it
<whonicca> thanks guys, i think i got it
<Baumer> right now
<Creeture> bruenig: What type of thinking leads you to that conclusion?
<exact> k
<exact> ;)
<whonicca> im even missing the ubuntu symbol
<Baumer> eth1 is ethernet hard wired
<whonicca> on my taskbar
<tck> Baumer, ok, try this site http://download.berlios.de/bcm43xx/b43-fwcutter-008.tar.bz2
<whonicca> for the drop down menu =(
<bruenig> Creeture, there are two directories .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird, the thunderbird I just installed from mozilla is not reading my preferences, how do I get it to do that
<Baumer> Ok Done
<bruenig> hmmm
<Megaqwerty> Hi, I was wondering if you delete an account in thunderbird, does the mail get deleted too? The account's mail is stored in the "Local folders" section.
<tdizzy> Creeture: yeah it was for a while; i accidently removed my ubuntu partition, then restored it and the GRUB, and i got that error when i tried to log in
<tB> Does anyone know how to compile packages?
<Creeture> bruenig: The one in /opt reads from ~/.thunderbird. The one in the Ubuntu repositories reads from ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<tck> Baumer, now extract it with, tar jxvf bcm*
<bruenig> Creeture, yes, that is a question that someone just asked
<tck> Baumer, then cd bcm* folder, ./configure ; make   (then do) sudo make install
<Beefheart> whats the move command in linux please?
<bruenig> Creeture, you are telling me that even elementary logic couldn't have solved that
<bruenig> Beefheart, mv
<Beefheart> ty
<DShepherd> !compile | tB
<ubotu> tB: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bobgill> bruenig: Sorry, some of us have many things going on in life that distracts us, I perhaps should've thought of that, but thanks for your help regardless, it's much appreciated :)
<tB> Thanks :)
<Creeture> bruenig: I'm pretty sure it could've, but I'm not sure that there's even a hint of elementary logic in the minds of most users.
<jtkiefer> hmm, ubuntu doesn't come with a c++ compiler to deal with package building
<bruenig> Creeture, right which is why I said what I said, I thought you were challenging my claim
<Creeture> jtkiefer: It does if you aptitude install build-essential
<Creeture> bruenig: Nah, I was being a smartass, that's all.
<Lhademmor> Ye Olde https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AcademicInvolvement is largely obsolete and should either be updated or deleted
<Lhademmor> Can I get a volunteer from the audience? :P
<Creeture> Lhademmor: How much do you care what it looks like when I'm done? *evil grin*
<Shapeshifter> Question: There's an old package in my updater that shows up _all_the_time_ It won't go away by actually "updating" and it won't go away with apt-get autoclean. what can I do?
<jrib> !compile > jtkiefer (read the private message from ubotu)
<tck> Baumer, i gotta go, how are you getting on ?
<Baumer> what was the second command?
<Baumer> ./configure didn't work
<tck> first is, ./configure   then you run
<jtkiefer> jrib, thanks
<tck> make
<Lhademmor> Creeture: As long as you change the line "as of now (May 2005)..." I'm good :P
<tck> then you run sudo make install
<_Ren> maybe it doesn't have a configure file
<Baumer> ./configure gave me No such file or directory
<whonicca> still missing all my icons =\
<_Ren> just try make then
<_Ren> whonicca: sorry, I got afk
<jtkiefer> is it just me or do a lot of the archive repositories (for dapper) return error 403 (forbidden)
<Baumer> should I be running the file Makefile?
<Baumer> or fwcutter?
<_Ren> whonicca: I'm afraid I don't know exactly wat's going on
<whonicca> this is weird since it seems like all my drives are loading fine
<tdizzy> Creeture: so any idea how to fix it?
<whonicca> i think it might be something with gnome that might have got screwed, maybe a config file
<_Ren> whonicca: I first thought of a HD problem
<tck> Baumer, join #m00
<Megaqwerty> Hi, I was wondering if you delete an account in thunderbird, does the mail get deleted too? The account's mail is stored in the "Local folders" section.
<Creeture> tdizzy: How did you restore the brokenness?
<whonicca> can u log in as root on ubuntu?
<whonicca> see if its just something to do with my home directory
<Megaqwerty>  !root | whonicca
<ubotu> whonicca: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_Ren> whonicca:by default, no
<whonicca> nevermind ill just add a user
<tdizzy> Creeture: TestDisk
<_Ren> whonicca: try to add a new user and then check
<tdizzy> !testdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Creeture> wonicca: Copy and paste that exact question in Google. See whatcha get.
<tdizzy> lol
<Seveas> Megaqwerty, not necessarily, look in your homedir in ,mozilla or .thunderbird
<ljlolel> once, in installed Ubuntu and the only login was Root
<tdizzy> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<tdizzy> !chicken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chicken - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ljlolel> there was both a root user and a root password
<tdizzy> lol
<Seveas> !bot abuse | tdizzy
<Creeture> tdizzy: It's probably permissions. Walking you through how to fix it will be painful. Anything in there that you absolutely have to have?
<ubotu> tdizzy: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<whonicca> great whats the command to add a user? the add users proggy on ubuntu isnt even loading up for me
<bruenig> adduser
<LjL> whonicca: adduser
<tdizzy> Creeture: not really
<bruenig> or useradd
<bruenig> adduser is a front end
<tdizzy> Creeture: know of any web tutorial to guide me through it?
<Creeture> tdizzy: A complete install takes me about 15 minutes. We could spend a couple of hours trying to fix it if you like.
<ljlolel> whonicca: adduser
<whonicca> Password:
<whonicca> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<ljlolel> whonicca: sudo adduser joseph
<Shapeshifter> Question: There's an old package in my updater that shows up _all_the_time_ It won't go away by actually "updating" and it won't go away with apt-get autoclean. what can I do?
<chris__> where would i go if im having problems with mozilla not responding?
<Creeture> Shapeshifter: aptitude purge packagename
<Creeture> Shapeshifter: Which package is it?
<^Ocean^> is there a /dev/ device for the Micraphone ?
<Seveas> Shapeshifter, sudo apt-get install name_of_that_package
<^Ocean^> with Alsa ?
<Absolute0> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Shapeshifter> Creeture: compiz-core ^^ and it's been there for weeks now. But I'm already on the newest version, that version there just seems to be nothing at all
<Absolute0> !compiz
<_Ren> Shapeshifter: from unofficial repos?
<bottiger> where do I edit the message which is shown when you log in with ssh ?
<Absolute0> how do i switch to compiz?
<Seveas> bottiger, sudo gedit /etc/motd
<Absolute0> it says that its already installed
<erUSUL> bottiger: /etc/issue*
<b_wolf_007> finally it looks I am connected in a chat
<_Ren> System -> preferences -> desktop effects
<Shapeshifter> Creeture: yes, amaranths
<b_wolf_007> please can anybady help me
<b_wolf_007> HELP
<bottiger> Seveas: thanks
<kaptengu> how can I use "svn checkout"?
<Seveas> Absolute0, enable desktop effects in system -> preferences > desktop effects
<Seveas> Absolute0, or run this: compiz --replace
<Creeture> b_wolf_007: Try asking a question first. Then we'll determine if we can answer it.
<preaction> kaptengu, apt-get install subversion
<Beefheart> anyone here got any experience with installing Anarchy Online on linux?
<Seveas> !helpme | b_wolf_007
<ubotu> b_wolf_007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tdizzy> Creeture: the install of the OS is really fast, but everything else i had on it will take a while to put back on
<kaptengu> preaction: ty
<b_wolf_007> ok first of all greetengs 4 all of u
<Absolute0> Seveas: it says "The composite extension is not available"
<Creeture> tdizzy: You said there was nothing that you needed to keep.
<b_wolf_007> I have to many questions
<Seveas> !u b_wolf_007
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u b_wolf_007 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_Ren> tdizzy: you should use aptoncd
<Seveas> !u | b_wolf_007
<Luke_S> Is there no way to create an Ubuntu CD that has X but not a destktop manager (GNOME/KDE, etc...)?????
<ubotu> b_wolf_007: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Shapeshifter> Creeture: I had compiz-core installed from the beginning, after the second update (it may be that it was the point where I changed reps from tuxfamily to amaranths) that compiz-core package went sticky forever. and it says that the pacakge will be updated but the two packes totally match
<Seveas> Luke_S, there is, search for live cd customization on the wiki
<Absolute0> Luke_S: apt-get remove gnome? :)
<tdizzy> _Ren: whats aptoncd?
<Megaqwerty>  !aptoncd | tdizzy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptoncd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<b_wolf_007> I'm a tech  servicer , I'v worked to much with Windows, now I'm new in Ubuntu, I'v installed Ubuntu 7.04 one week ago
<Creeture> Shapeshifter: I dunno. I try not to use anything outside of the normal repositories and despise the way those things you mentioned work. So good luck.
<Megaqwerty> huh
<Shapeshifter> Creeture: huh, ok thx nway
<Megaqwerty> tdizzy: it makes a repository out of all the packages you've downloaded, and puts it on a CD.
<_Ren> tdizzy: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs (you choose the type of media) with all of the packages you've downloaded via APT-GET or APTITUDE, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers.
<_Ren> APTonCD will also allow you to automatically create media with all of your .deb packages located in one especific repository, so that you can install them into your computers without the need for an internet conection.
<Luke_S> Seveas: Is there a way to do it using reconstructor?
<b_wolf_007> and I want to try ubuntu 7.10, but i want to clear some steps during installation of ubuntu
<tdizzy> thas
<tdizzy> thanks*
<VWJ1bnR1> When I tried to reload GDM, I got the following error message: invoce-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Seveas> Luke_S, I don't know reconstructor :)
<b_wolf_007> i want to know what exactly am doing
<Seveas> _Ren, I'm going to steal that description or ubotu :)
<Creeture> Shapeshifter: Sorry. It's probably just a matter of making dpkg believe that the package is fully installed.
<_Ren> Seveas: it's from the website
<whonicca> Any special thing one needs to do to add / give a user gnome access?  I try to log in via gdm with my test account and it just stays locked up
<Seveas> !aptoncd is <reply> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Absolute0> Seveas: it says "The composite extension is not available"
<_Ren> whonica: you should add it to the desktop group
<chris__> can someone tell me which channel i should go to for help with drivers etc ?
<_Ren> whonica: but I'm not sure
<Seveas> Absolute0, bad luck then
<whonicca> addgrp?
<Absolute0> Seveas: could that be because i have fglrx?
<Seveas> yup yup
<chook> join #ubuntu-fr
<blue|palm> how do I know what jre my ubuntu is using when I execute a jar file?
<Seveas> fglrx needs xgl before you can run compiz
<_Ren> Absolute0: yes, fglrx doesn't support compiz, sorry
<Absolute0> so no way to get compiz working for me?
<Seveas> lot of work
<Seveas> Absolute0, yeah, but imho not worth the effort. Docs are on the wiki
<Absolute0> ok
<Absolute0> :)
<Absolute0> will it work with xorg-ati driver?
<Seveas> only if you have a rather old ati card
<Devourer> What does "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" mean?
<staykovmarin_> does ubuntu come with evdev installed?
<chris__> can someone tell me which channel i should go to for help with drivers etc ?
<Seveas> Absolute0, but ati recently released all their specs so maybe there's a working driver in Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10 :)
<blue|palm> how do I know what jre my ubuntu is using when I execute a jar file? and how do I change this?
<Seveas> chris__, this one would be good to start :)
<Seveas> blue|palm, java -version
<jrib> staykovmarin_: no, but it is in the repos
<Absolute0> which one is 8.04?
<Seveas> blue|palm, and to change: sudo update-java-alternatives
<Seveas> Absolute0, the one that will be released in april next year, codename Hardy Heron
<chris__> ok theres too much going on here where else could i go ?
<Devourer> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> Devourer: somehow your sound card was not recogniced and the drivers were not loaded... so you do not have the sound dev files
<erUSUL> !sound | Devourer
<ubotu> Devourer: please see above
<Absolute0> oh
<Absolute0> so let me search..
<whonicca> _Ren, group desktop doesnt seem to exist
<b_wolf_007> sorry for my U ok
<jrib> !support > chris__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<blue|palm> Seveas, thanks loads
<Lhademmor> Is http://www.ubuntu.com/community/developerzone/bounties outdated, or haven't any bounties been completed since 2005?!
<jrib> !ask | chris__
<ubotu> chris__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Seveas> Lhademmor, very outdated
<Seveas> Lhademmor, the entire bounty program is pretty much dead
<staykovmarin_> jrib: thx
<Lhademmor> Seveas: So, should you pull the plug and delete the page?
<chris__> ok so if someone could recomend me a channel in irc to get help with drivers and resolution changes that would be awesome
<Seveas> Lhademmor, yeah, someone should
<^Ocean^> Is there a way too pipe sound too the Micraphone input too kinda of "Fake" sound input coming into the computer ?
<leladia> pls i am trying to exclude two separate strings from my grep -v command line how do i do it?
<Creeture> leladia: egrep -v "string1|string2" maybe?
<Seveas> leladia, or run grep twice :)
<jrib> chris__: you need to state your actual problem
<Seveas> leladia, grep -v blabla /var/log/messages | grep -v bloblo
<chris__> there is too much here scrolling for me
<leladia>  Seveas: i don't want to run grep twice and i don't also want to use egrep
<Seveas> leladia, then read the manpage for grep if you don't want to take suggestions
<Russel> hiho
<Seveas> btw, egrep is just grep -e
<beta> Is it possible to load a windows partition on the physical drive through vmware or similar tool?
<leladia> Seveas: isn't there some other way?
<Creeture> leladia: try grep -e"string1" -e"string2" to include both then. Otherwise, don't use grep. Quitcherbitchin and take a suggestion.
<Russel> can somebody post the "output" of visudo on a normal ubuntu installation?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks ... plse hel me ... my RT73 USB wifi key freezes the complete system, at random ..
<Seveas> beta, you can simply mount it...
<Seveas> !mount | beta
<ubotu> beta: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Seveas> !ntfs | beta
<ubotu> beta: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<beta> Steveas, I don't want to mount the partition (i've already done this) i want to actually run a virtual windows
<Seveas> beta, ah ok
<jrib> chris__: ignore what everyone says and concentrate on what people say to you
<Seveas> beta, vmware has a tool to convert a windows install into a vm. Searching on the vmware website should help you find it
<leladia> guys pls don't take any offence if i am refusing to do it ur way
<beta> Steveas, alright I will try that. Thanks.
<Seveas> Russel, do you mean the default sudoers file?
<Lhademmor> Seveas, who's responsible /// Who should I poke to?
<leladia> i am not insulting ur intelligence
<tdizzy> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Creeture> leladia: We're not offended, but we've exhausted the options. Try one of 'em.
<Seveas> Lhademmor, matthew nuzum (newz2000 on freenode)
<tdizzy> i cant install APTonCD, using the source, the deb package, or Synaptic
<chris__> ok  well i guess ill just go to random channels
<Seveas> !ur is <alias> u
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<Seveas> !4 is <alias> u
<Russel> Seveas: have it now, but thx
<Creeture> She canna take much more Cappin, there's no more switches!
<Seveas> Russel, ok :)
<Lhademmor> !ur
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<leladia>  Creeture: from man there is the -E option and i tried using it with -v... is that not possible
<Lhademmor> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Absolute0> anyone knows how to turn off all files and enable just one in "rtorrent" instead of doing one at a time for hours?
<Absolute0> :)
<Creeture> leladia: It's absolutely possible. -E: "egrep is the same as grep -E"
<Creeture> leladia: Do you know regular expressions?
<b_wolf_007> who can help me please
<leladia>  Creeture: not too well
<erUSUL> !ask | b_wolf_007
<ubotu> b_wolf_007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<leladia> Creeture: i just starting using unix
<Creeture> leladia: What *EXACTLY* do you want to do?
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, nobody unless you ask an actual question :)
<b_wolf_007> no root file is defined
<Davy_Jones> what's the name of the program that launches when you connect a digital camera?
<chris__> im having visualization troubles and ide like to increase my resolution i cannot follow this channel so if u can help me please pm me
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL
<La_PaRCa> Is there a page in the wiki that documents how specs should be developed and submitted?
<soundray> Davy_Jones: f-spot
<b_wolf_007> can i mount ubuntu 7.10 in fat 32
<jrib> !fixres >  (read the private message from ubotu)
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, no
<jrib> !fixres > chris__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Davy_Jones> soundray: doesn't seem like it..
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: do you mean install using fat32 filesystem?
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL yes
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, you need to create separate partitions for Ubuntu. if you don't know what you're doing: use the 'guided partition, resize partitions and use free space' option in the installer
<Lhademmor> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Davy_Jones: configure via System-Preferences-Removable drives and media
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: or you are asking if you can access fat32 partitions from ubuntu 7.04?
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, and Ubuntu win't install on fat32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Lhademmor> !audioplayers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audioplayers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris__> this is my first couple of hours on here im not familiar with the shell
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<leladia> Creeture: grep -v 'sleep wake' file1 (i want it to recognize sleep and wake as two separate strings)
<Gin> hi, my sound card stopped working. how do I reconfigure my soundcard?
<fliegenderfrosch> Davy_Jones: is it gthump that you're looking for?
<jrib> Davy_Jones: check system -> prefs -> removable drives and media
<Davy_Jones> soundray: that was helpful.. thanks
<Creeture> leladia: grep -v -e"sleep" -e"wake" file1
<b_wolf_007> i created 3partitions
<Lhademmor> sry
<dstadulis> anyone know a quick terminal way to check what bitrate mp3's are??
<Creeture> leladia: or grep -E -V "sleep|wake" file1
<Creeture> make that a little -v
<leladia>  Creeture: let me try that and see
<soundray> dstadulis: try 'file file.mp3'
<erUSUL> dstadulis: file file.mp3
<b_wolf_007> I want to mount Ubuntu in fat 32, that can access and from windows
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, impossible.
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, use ext3 and install the ext2 filesystem driver for windows
<soundray> b_wolf_007: stick with ext3. You can install ext2fsd in Windows to access ubuntu partitions.
<b_wolf_007> can I let an extra partition to save data from ubuntu that can access from window
<b_wolf_007> Seveas, thanks
<jrib> !ext3 > b_wolf_007 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Seveas> b_wolf_007, sure, that's also an option
<Gin> hi, my sound card stopped working. how do I reconfigure my soundcard?
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: you can access ntfs part from linux (even read/writte with ntfs-3g)
<soundray> b_wolf_007: yes, you can have a dedicated shared storage partition. I still suggest you make it ext3, because it is a much better filesystem.
<b_wolf_007> ok thanks
<b_wolf_007> I will try with ext3
<Lhademmor> LjL, Seveas, can someone teach ubotu that exaile is part of !players
<b_wolf_007> and install those drivers
<soundray> !sound > Gin, please read the private message from ubotu
<dstadulis> erUSUL: No luck o@#$%&*.mp3: Audio file with ID3 version 23.0 tag, MP3 encoding
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: also as Seveas pointed out there is a ext2 driver for windows. So copying files around shouldn't be a problem
<Creeture> Hey, somebody smack the core developers for me. apti<tab> used to only complete to aptitude. Who introduced aptitude-create-state-bundle and aptitude-run-state-bundle to screw that up for me?
<alena> pls Who know when stopped support for ubuntu 6.10
<leladia> Creeture:  grep -E -V "sleep|wake" file1 (i am told illegal use of --E)
<Seveas> alena, it will stop in april 2008
<soundray> dstadulis: install mp3info
<flush> anyone ever got the trick to read magnetic stripe through the mic input of the sound card to work ?
<Creeture> leladia: it's -v not -V
<LjL> Lhademmor: done
<dstadulis> soundray: thanks
<leladia> Creeture: i used -v
<Lhademmor> LjL, thanks
<Lhademmor> !exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lhademmor> LjL, ? :P
<LjL> Lhademmor: it's in !players.
<Lhademmor> d'oh
<Lhademmor> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<alena> Seveas thx, i must find any distribution
<LjL> we don't generally have factoids for *single* packages, unless there are special instructions needed for them.
<Creeture> leladia: It'll work, I promise.
<LjL> !info exaile | Lhademmor, for information on a single package
<ubotu> lhademmor, for information on a single package: exaile: flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+debian-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 294 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<Lhademmor> LjL, then exaile <alias> players ?
<nomin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<leladia>  Creeture: am sure u didn't get my last msg, what i mean is that i did not use -V i used -v and it gave me that message
<LjL> Lhademmor: i've done that now, but i'm not sure it's really useless to just get a list of players when one types !exaile
<LjL> s/useless/useful/
<Seveas> leladia, grep -v 'sleep\|wake' bla.log
<Lhademmor> LjL, yah, maybe you're right
<Lhademmor> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Lhademmor> see?
<LjL> Lhademmor: yeah, i'm still not sure it's useful though. it won't hurt either i suppose.
<jodih2> hi guys
<Baumer> Does anyone have Wireless working on ubuntu with the Broadcom 1390 chipset?
<leladia> Seveas: let me also try that and see
<peter_> can someone guide me aas to how to use freepops with thunderbird?....i'd like to retrieve my mail from hotmail
<Baumer> ohhh just found a faq on it
<Baumer> hope it works
<jodih2> just installed ubuntu  for the first time
<jodih2> and have a stupid question
<soundray> jodih2: congrats
<__mikem> !ask
<Creeture> peter_: I don't know if it still exists, but there used to be a "gotmail" that did that very well.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<soundray> jodih2: on installing, not on the stupid question.
<Seveas> soundray, heh ;)
<peter_> i have got mail but i have problems getting it to install
<jtkiefer> what's the command to create a link in the console to an application, for example so I can type in BitchX and have it open /usr/bin/bitchx
<Creeture> peter_: What problems?
<jodih2> i used vi to edit the ip address and i dont know how to save the changes
<peter_> it tries to remove a bunch of stuff on installation
<dstadulis> soundray: Got it working so I can get the info I need, thanks veyr much
<peter_> then it just fails
<soundray> dstadulis: well done
<usr13> jodih2, :wq
<__mikem> I didn't know you can use vi to edit an ip address
<Seveas> jodih2, hit ESC and then ZZ
<jodih2> thanks
<Creeture> jtkiefer: man bash, look at aliases. Something like alias BitchX='/usr/bin/bitchx' will work.
<kitche> __mikem: most likely he editted the interface file :)
<juro> hi, I am running a 2.6.15-23-server kernel (Dapper) on a server I am administrating. Now I need to upgrade to a 2.6.20 (at least) - how do I go about this?
<jtkiefer> Creeture, ok, thanks
<jodih2> edited the interface file as it needed a static
<soundray> kitche: or /etc/hosts ?
<Seveas> juro, you upgrade to feisty or gutsy
<Creeture> peter_: Is your system up-to-date with packages? I just did an aptitude install gotmail and it installed.
<peter_> yea as far as i can tell
<peter_> it begins the install then tells me it cant remove a certain file
<soundray> Seveas: via edgy, you might add...
<Creeture> peter_: If you do aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade && aptitude -f install it's all clean?
<jodih2> thanks u guys are a great help to a newcomer
<juro> seveas, this is a production machine running as a file and a imap server. it is located in Austria, I am in Cape Town - I really don't think I should upgrade that much ....
<erUSUL> juro: easiest way? get the linux-image deb of feisty for your hardware (server version 64 bits whatever) and install it on dapper.
<Creeture> juro: You're not chicken are you? ;)
<Seveas> juro, then you need to find a 2.6.20 kernel that works on dapper. You might have luck with the kernel packages from feisty but I very much doubt it
<juro> creeture, :)
<juro> seveas, so there is no *easy* way?
<leladia> Seveas: grep -v 'sleep\|wake' bla.log (i tried it but it is not also filtering out wake. it filters sleep)
<soundray> juro: of all procedures available to you, upgrading is probably the best-tested.
<peter_> i ran the command but i'm not too sure what i'm looking at
<jtkiefer> Creeture, works like a charm, thanks
<soundray> peter_: are you trying to install an Ubuntu package, or third-party software?
<armando> ubuntu espao
<erUSUL> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juro> soundray, I am trying to write to an external ntfs harddrive (= backup) and installed ntfs-3g, that tells me that I have a "deficient kernel version", therefore I should upgrade to "2.6.20" ....
<peter_> i'm trying to install gotmail.....or make freepops work with thuunderbird
<Creeture> Jtkiefer: Put the alias command in your .bashrc or create a .bash_aliases and uncomment that in your .bashrc to make it persist.
<erUSUL> juro: backing up to a ntfs drive does not sound to me ike a good idea but maybe i'm biased ;)
<juro> erUSUL, as good as any other backup to an external harddrive.
<soundray> erUSUL: should be okay, backing up to a tar file or so
<pgavin> anyone have any idea why I don't have any menus in ubuntustudio?
<juro> erSUL, and the backup should be readable from a standard windows machine ...
<Jtkiefer> Creeture, would .bashrc be in my home directory?
<soundray> juro: fat32...
<Seveas> Jtkiefer, yes
<Creeture> Jtkiefer: Yep.
<pgavin> I mean, my application menu is empty :/
<Jtkiefer> what everyone says is true, ubuntu is fun and is very powerful but it's a pain in the ass to learn
<juro> soundray, I tried that -> it cannot keep the access rights on file level
<soundray> Jtkiefer: you can extend that statement to computers in general.
<soundray> juro: avoid that pitfall by backing up to a tarfile or three
<erUSUL> juro: that's what i was worried about... the idea of a windows OS being in charge of my backup XD
<Jtkiefer> soundray, oops, I didn't mean Ubuntu I meant *nix, ubuntu is actually easier than most *nix
<juro> soundray, not necessary. the learning curve with a windows machine is way shorter than linux
<juro> erUSUL, not in charge. only readable by it.
<Creeture> Jtkiefer: You think Ubuntu is a pain in the ass? You should try one of the unfriendly distributions. Try learning Solaris or AIX or try starting an install of Slackware from 1993.
<soundray> juro: not if you start from scratch, ie. a newbie with no computer exposure at all.
<Auckla> Jtkiefer, Its not so bad.
<Jtkiefer> soundray, and to a certain extent your right but macs for example are very new user friendly (waits for the boo's and hisses to subside) so to a certain extent is windows if you don't try anything crazy
<Auckla> Creeture, Absolutely!
<angasule> what exactly is the update policy for programs in a stable ubuntu branch? for example, a program has a bug that causes a crash and has been fixed upstream, any chance we'll benefit from it or we have to wait till gutsy?
<Jtkiefer> Creeture, oh I've tried freebsd, that was a pain
<juro> soundray, even then.
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me with my compiz fusion?
<Jtkiefer> creeture, I know there's worse too, I'm just not about to try them
<peter_> does anyone use gotmail or freepops?
<Creeture> Jtkiefer: Yep. There's some real UNIX for you. No pretty buttons, nobody to hold your hand.
<soundray> Jtkiefer: OS 9 was newbie friendly. Mac OS X is besotten with idiosyncracies
<Auckla> Jtkiefer, FreeBSD is my OS of choice. :) At least for server side aplicatoins and routers. :)
<Creeture> peter_: Did you get gotmail to install?
<peter_> nope
<soundray> juro: not in my experience.
<peter_> i got freepops to install though
<Creeture> peter_: What's your exact error?
<peter_> one sec
<erUSUL> juro: i'm only taking the oportunity to maock up windows a little do not take me very seriusly ;). As soundray says just backup to .tar* files or cpio archives to preserve permisions etc
<soundray> juro: I got my technophobe dad to reacquaint himself with computers via Ubuntu, when he had given up on Windows.
<DM|> Can everyone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39407/ , maybe someone knows the solution
<juro> soundray, I am talking about a user (like a grand mother that wants to use the internet)
<Jtkiefer> one word, OS/2
* Jtkiefer shudders
<peter_> error ...cannot install libnet-perl
<juro> soundray, and he had (and wanted) to learn a lot from scratch - not many users want that
<soundray> juro: I am talking about someone who needs to learn even the most basic metaphors (Desktop? What? A vertical desktop?)
<Creeture> peter_: What's the reason?
<riddlebox> any idea how to fix an error from evolution saying summary and folder mismatch even after sync?
<usr13> peter_, sudo apt-get install -f libnet-perl
<keir> hello, i was wondering how to run  a program automatically after logging in with GDM to openbox
<mcphail> 2
<soundray> juro: no, he didn't want anything at all, except be able to read Wikipedia and write letters. It's like I managed to tear a tiny hole in a big curtain to make him peep through.
<peter_> ok but when i try to install that file it tries to remove a bunch of other apps
<usr13> apt-get -f install libnet-perl
<mtx1> anyone know what would cause terminal to hang up when i open it the window opens but it doesnt give me a $ for about 2-3 minutes its like its frozen. i just restored from a backup and restarted and its doing that now?? i have tried to reinstall it but did not fix the problem
<Creeture> peter_: What does it try to uninstall? Something on your machine is broken.
<juro> soundray, given. then again, not everyone has an experienced linux user as a son ... to guide them through the learning process.
<kitche> juro: same can be said for windows :)
<Auckla> juro, Ubuntu to me is probably the easiest flavor of linux to get somebody into. ":)
<soundray> juro: I didn't guide him at all. I installed it with autologin and left it up to him.
<Auckla> I started with SlakWare 4.0 When I was in like the 6th grade. :P
<soundray> juro: he does ring me or my brother occasionally when he gets stuck.
<Seveas> Ubuntu is way easier to learn than windows. Most people forget they actually have years of windows experience before they say Ubuntu is hard...
<soundray> juro: fortunately, we can ssh in and have a look around...
<juro> true, but there are more windows users than linux users. and yes, ubuntu goes a long way (I had to give it up though, as a lot of necessary programs don't work on Ubuntu - yet)
<peter_> when i run apt-get -f install libnet-perl it says that i have a number of unmet dependencies
<mtx1> i wish i would have started linux about 10 years ago when i first got into computers...instead i WASTED all my time with winblows
<soundray> Seveas: well spoken
<usr13> Windows is harder than Linux.
<Creeture> peter_: Are you sure it's not trying to install them instead of uninstall?
<mtx1> juro: use virtual box for you winblows stuff
<SpiffyBalak> hey, does anyone know how to stop xine from autoplaying inserted CDs? I'm in Xfce.
<SpiderPig> usr13 windows and linux are two different things
<soundray> juro: it's a different world. I can't switch back to Windows now, because a lot of "necessary" programs aren't available there or cost money.
<Auckla> Blah get yourself a cheap nother computer. And you can put any flavor of *nix on it. And play with it till you break it, then play with it again.
<usr13> SpiderPig, How so?
<SpiderPig> windows has its charm in that its a gigantic nsa backdoor
<Seveas> SpiderPig, :)
<pmo_> linux been mostly a developper toy from my point of view, i don't know if it will ever change, but this has lasted long
<SpiderPig> ;)
<usr13> Windows and Linux (as we refer to them are computer operating systems.
<juro> mtx1, that is hard when you are doing extensive photo retouching with photoshop (and no, gimp is not an alternative) or Lightroom
<peter_> well in synaptic it says packages to be removed ....and alltray is one of them .,...which is installed annd works fine
<josiah> k9copy isnt copying this movie for some reason. It gets stuck on authorizing. Is there another application I can use?
<Seveas> SpiderPig, I'm very afraid that that actually may be true :/
<SpiderPig> usr13 i reffere to windows as toilet paper sir. thank you very much.
<Seveas> anyway, let's get back to ubuntu support instead of ubuntu-vs-windows discussions
<SpiderPig> seveas it is true. the same is true with lotus and google products. these firms know so much about private people you cannot believe it.
<mtx1> ahh i c yea if you use photoshop stay away from the virutal box =)
<Seveas> before some people get religious about it
<soundray> I like windows. My house would be darker without them. -- How did we manage to go so far offtopic...
<Auckla> soundray, ROFL.
<usr13> SpiderPig, haha... I like the comparison but that is a bit harsh.
<juro> seveas, true - not supporting w-vs-l, just writing out of personal expreience
<SpiderPig> ill end there. i told what i know. think whatever you wish
<usr13> But either way you slice it, Linux is easier.  It's easier to install, easier to use, easier to maintain.
<DM|> Can everyone look at this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39407/ , maybe someone knows the solution
<josiah> would DVD::Rip be what I am looking for?
* Auckla away Watching Fan 4.
<SpiderPig> usr13 linux is open and free. perfect for the future.
<Creeture> peter_: What're you running? Feisty?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-76-170-224-13.socal.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<peter_> yup
<SlimeyPete> josiah: it'll rip a DVD to an AVI
<peter_> it tries to remove packages like acidrip and alien
<soundray> josiah: k9copy is among the best you will get. If it gets stuck, the copy protection works.
<usr13> The windows user has to deal with anti-virus software and anti-spiware and lots of other issues that Linux users don't have to bother with.  Linux is a lot easier.
<Seveas> DM|, looks like you're missing some libraries... is your system up-to-date and is ubuntu-desktop installed?
<josiah> SlimeyPete: I want to make it into an iso so that it get dvdquality and can burn onto a dvd-r
<Seveas> !offtopic | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<pmo_> but i don't much about ubuntu.. i had some experiences with debian, suse, slackware, yygdrasil.. never tried gentoo.. while i tend to be attracted by bsd those days.. i like the makefile spirit
<SlimeyPete> josiah: I don't think dvd::rip does that
<SpiderPig> usr13 but in linux you have to deal with firewalls and rootkits
<SlimeyPete> it didn't last time I used it, but that was a couple of years ago
<josiah> SlimeyPete: ok thank you.
<SpiderPig> usr13 its not like you dont need to use your brain and take protection with linux
<recon> How do you type ASCII character SOH? (octal 001, hex 0x1)
<Sorcererbob> one thing I'm concerned about is that as linux becomes more popular, it will begin to suffer from small poppy syndrome, and viruses etc will start to target it
<josiah> soundray: grrr
<DM|> seveas yep all up to date
<eric> DOH!!! I accidentally booted up ubuntu with vmplayer whilst having the same ubuntu booted as the host -.-
<DM|> seveas also have ubuntu-desktop installed
<SpiderPig> usr13 install 'rkhunter' rootkithunter very good software.
<eric> that screwed everything up =\
<Seveas> DM|, could you pastebin your sources.list?
<[DMC] > how do I tell the system to check the group file? I added myself to a group but it is not seeing it.
<Seveas> eric, heh, that sounds like a bad idea :)
<usr13> Sorcererbob, How do you figure?
<jrib> [DMC] : log in again
<DM|> seveas its gutsy, but no one in ubuntu+1 is having the same problem, nor is there anything online.
<DM|> seveas one sec
<DM|> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<[DMC] > I have to restart X just to do this?
<Seveas> usr13, linux isn't inherently immune against attacks. Rootkits and privilige escalation bugs still exist...
<eric> Seveas, after being through the ubuntu system recovery thing twice... finding things strangely broken (some file corruption at that)
<soundray> [DMC] : it works after the next login. If you can't log out, do a 'ssh localhost'
<Gin> hi
<eric> Seveas, I am really worried that I did permanent damage
<Sorcererbob> usr13: the only reason microsoft operating systems are targetted are because they're popular. If they weren't, then there would be no point targeting them. So if Linux gets more popular than MS, it seems likely that viruses and w hatnot should start targetting linux
<SpiderPig> seveas as i said
<Gin> how do you reload the sound driver?
<DM|> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39410/
<SpiffyBalak> virus immunity could attract lots of the paranoid technophobes
<usr13> Anyway, as the bot said, this philosophy discussion is OT
<SpiderPig> seveas hello can you see me or am i banned?
<Seveas> SpiderPig, I can see you but I'm helping people...
<x-fak> hi
<SpiderPig> seveas oh :)
<Shapeshifter> offtopic: Does anyone know what tone that is at the beginning of crank? A ringtone or something ^^
<SpiderPig> seveas install rkhunter very good for removal of rootkits
<x-fak> how do i check my ubuntu version, uname -a dont tell me
<SpiderPig> i installed it today
<timstokman> hi, i have no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf in my installation of gutsy gibbon beta installation, has it changed location?
<jrib> !offtopic | Shapeshifter
<ubotu> Shapeshifter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Seveas> x-fak, lsb_release -a
<Shapeshifter> k thx
<VWJ1bnR1> What happened to the GDM?  When I installed KDE, KDM is lost!
<kitche> SpiderPig: it's also good for false postives sometimes also
<x-fak> ty Seveas
<VWJ1bnR1> Sorry... GDM is lost!
<SpiderPig> kitche most bugs ahve been fixed though, no?
<kitche> VWJ1bnR1: kdm takes over when you install kde
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' to change back
<Gin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<VWJ1bnR1> soundray: That didn't work.
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: can you elaborate
<x-fak> i have dapper 6.06 is it worthy to install last version ?
<Creeture> peter_: Where are you now? Anything installed yet?
<usr13> x-fak, Yes
<Creeture> x-fak: What do you use it for?
<eric> Seveas, the damage was all the drivers messing up, which was corrected via the system recovery, and many gnome config files going awry
<VWJ1bnR1> Well, I got the error message saying:
<VWJ1bnR1> invoce-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Seveas> eric, a good idea is to rinstall all packages, handy oneliner: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<VWJ1bnR1> soundray: That wouldn't be so bad, except that I can't login or logout to the GUI login manager.
<usr13> x-fak, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<eric> Seveas, I made sure to comment out the 10 second timelimit selection in grub -.-
<peter_> nope i have the part about it wanting to remove a bunch of packages open.....thats where i'm stuck right now
<eric> Seveas, won't that take a long time? :o
<Gin>  sudo rmmod snd_ca0106
<Gin> ERROR: Module snd_ca0106 is in use
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: where are you now -- logged in on a virtual console?
<x-fak> Creeture> i use it as desktop
<Seveas> eric, it will
#ubuntu 2007-10-03
<Gin> how do I know what's using that module? any way to force unload?
<eric> Seveas, do you strongly recommend it? or only if I experience problems?
<MasterShrek> Gin, lsmod will last modules and their dependencies, you may need to remove a different modules that depends on snd_ca0106
<MasterShrek> lsmod will list**
<Creeture> x-fak: Then yes, it's worth it. Some nice new features in feisty and gutsy. You can't go directly from dapper to gutsy, so you have to go through edgy -> feisty -> gutsy (soon) or do a reinstall.
<Seveas> eric, somewhere in between. I'd recommend it if you have the bandwidth, but if you don't want to: suits me as well :)
<pmo_> anyone working with blender.. i have lost the select arrows.. arrows don't appear anymore, i don't know how to bring those back, any clues, on anyone where i can find some help, sounds blender chatroom is invite only ?
<eric> Seveas, well I don't want to be downloading open office and tremulous again... kind of a waste of time
<x-fak> ok Creeture thanks, i think i'll just format
<gnizzub> quit
<Seveas> eric, unless they are still in your apt cache :)
<Creeture> x-fak: Wait a couple of weeks until gutsy is officially released. It's pretty stable now, but not perfect.
<eric> Seveas, they stay there?
<Seveas> eric, until you clean the cache (which is done automatically once every N days)
<peter_> should i remove these packages so that libnet-perl can install.....doesnt make sense to me
<soundray> Creeture: will it be perfect once released?
<Seveas> eric, du -sh /var/cache/apt
<eric> Seveas, they should still be there
<soundray> Creeture: you don't have to answer that ;)
<x-fak> ok Creeture i'ill wait new version then
<eric> Seveas, okay I will reinstall all packages
<eric> Seveas, thanks
<Gin> master_of_master, anything to remove all its dependencies automatically?
<Hilikus> hey guys, i installed a wiki using synaptic and it put everything under \usr\share, but apache only looks under \var\www, how do i make it access the wiki? should i do a symlink in www to the wiki dir?
<Creeture> soundray: Yeah, it'll be perfect. All of these people will be running Gutsy Gibbin in a State of Nirvana and we'll be out of a job. That's what'll happen.
<VWJ1bnR1> soundray: Sort of.  Ubuntu boots to a prompt, so then I do "startx."  /etc/fstab is set to the GUI boot.
<fyrestrtr> Hilikus: read the lamp tutorial, the section about virtual hosts :)
<VWJ1bnR1> soundray: sorry, /etc/init.d
<Hilikus> lamp tutorial? where is it?
<Creeture> Hilikus: first, get out of Windows mode. Use your //// instead. Then, look at the apache documenation for the Alias and Directory directives.
<Flats> Alsa or OSS if my system supports both, does it matter which I choose under sound preferences?
<Flats> or will my system only configure for 1 or the other
<fyrestrtr> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fyrestrtr> there
<Seveas> Flats, if it supports both, use alsa
<INTit> hi
<Hilikus> Creeture how is creating a symlink windows mode??
<Yourname``_> Hi. How can I setup VNC so I can logon even before I can logon to gnome? Like a service? Just like how I dont need to logion to gnome to be able to ssh from outside.
<Flats> Cool, thats what I'm using
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: boot again to the prompt, then don't start X. Do a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm', then 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'. You should have GDM back after that.
<Flats> thanks
<Creeture> Hilikus: It's not. It's all of those \\\ that you kept using.
<PyChild> Is there a way to install skype without it messing up my ubuntu?
<Hilikus> windows mode would be to move the wiki to /var/www
<soundray> VWJ1bnR1: have you set grub to boot to recovery mode by default?
<Seveas> PyChild, install the .deb file from skype.com
<Seveas> !skype | PyChild
<ubotu> PyChild: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<peter_> i have skype installed
<peter_> works fine
<peter_> on ubuntu
<INTit> ive got a problem with ubuntu, just installed it on my laptop but it will only let me chooose 640 or 800*600 resolution and some windows dont fit on the screen
<PyChild> Seveas thanks
<INTit> can anybody help ?
<SpiffyBalak> what command does System-->Preferences-->Removable Drives and Media run?
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | INTit
<ubotu> INTit: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mc44> SpiffyBalak: gnome-volume-properties
<INTit> thanks!
<christopher_> i have 32 mb vram and 3d graphics are enabled beryl will load and i can use compiz window manager but i get no effects at all can I get some help?
<soundray> !beryl > christopher_, please read the private message from ubotu
<Hilikus> fyrestrtr thanks, the tutorials great
<usr13>  OpenOffice.org 2.3 is available for download now!
<soundray> usr13: it's part of gutsy, too
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, Sorry for  my elementary questions, but I am very new on that. I have a disk with 160 GB, what's your recommendation editing partitions, I want to know manually installation method, not to use Guided of course if you have time to tell me. I am on the step 5 of 8 ( prepare partition ) also have a disk 160041 free space ( i deleted the partitions ). I really appreciate your help!
<dfsf> whats the equivalent of registry files in a NIX system?
<kitche> bah my stupid speakers are to low to play music though them
<aLeSD> how to reconfigure the xserver in de command line ?
<jussi01> dfsf: registry files? what are they?
<jussi01> :P
<Xero> dfsf, *nix doesn't have anything remotely similar to the crappy Registry.
<dfsf> Windows xp registry files
<soundray> aLeSD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<poningru> b_wolf_007: what do you plan on using this for?
<Xero> The closest thing I know would be GConf.
<Seveas> Xero, gconf...
<poningru> just desktop?
<Seveas> heh ;)
<poningru> then just let it do its thing
<b_wolf_007> home pc
<dfsf> Xero: I need to modify my Mac version of Starcraft "registry files" to use custom bnet servers
<b_wolf_007> poningru, home pc
<dfsf> I know how to do it in Windows XP but I cant figure out where this info is soted in Mac
<vph> hey i got a question, how can i mount a sda device and get the live usercd to read the data on it?
<fyrestrtr> vph: perhaps you need #macosx
<poningru> b_wolf_007: yeah then just let the installer handle it
<fyrestrtr> whoops, dfsf that's for you > #macosx
<soundray> b_wolf_007: make a 12GB root (/) partition, 1GB swap and the rest /home. This should last you a long time. You might leave some unpartitioned space for installing a second system.
<b_wolf_007> poningru, can you help me creating partitions, I'll do it right now
<vph> oh
<poningru> b_wolf_007: just go with 'use entire hard disk'
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: i recommend at least 3 partitions one for swap (about the size of your ram or 1.5*) one for root (where everything is instaled configured etc about 10 Gib or) and one for holding /home/ (the users files)
<IanLiu> How do I install GLib?
<IanLiu> sudo apt-get install glib doesn't works
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL
<b_wolf_007> ok
<b_wolf_007> thanks
<soundray> IanLiu: it's installed. Ubuntu doesn't work without it.
<vph> hey i got a question, how can i mount a sda device and get the live user cd to read the data on it??? when i try to do so with the system/admin/disks it says i am not the owner...
<soundray> IanLiu: do you need it for compiling? Do a 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<IanLiu> But I was trying to compile Geany, and it say I need Glib
<soundray> IanLiu: ^^
<INTit> hey i got a problem, im trying to setup the screen resolution and the tutorial has told me to restart xorg
<Beefheart> are there any way to be super user in the windows mode?
<IanLiu> hmmm
<IanLiu> I think I already installed build-essentials
<INTit> xorg is asking me to select a video card driver but im not sure which one
<soundray> Beefheart: start the program in question from Alt-F2 with gksudo
<INTit> any ideas ?
<IanLiu> I will check it out
<Xero> INTit, what video card do you have?
<IanLiu> thanks
<Creeture> IanLiu: Any reason to compile? geany is in the repository.
<soundray> IanLiu: the actual package names are libc6*
<Xero> Beefheart, it's called the SYSTEM user exploit.
<IanLiu> But Its old version
<INTit> i think its onboard graphics im on a toshiba laptop
<Creeture> IanLiu: You could apt-get build-dev geany
<soundray> !info geany | IanLiu
<ubotu> ianliu: geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1314 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<Xero> Don't use it. It's worse than having root on *nix, because Windows is virus prone.
<IanLiu> I want to compile last SVN revision
<soundray> !info geany gutsy | IanLiu
<ubotu> ianliu: geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-2 (gutsy), package size 1421 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<Beefheart> ?
<vph> hwo do i start the file browsing app with gksudo??????
<soundray> IanLiu: wait for gutsy, it'll come with 0.11
<soundray> vph: gksudo nautilus
<vph> danke
<soundray> vph: immer gern
<INTit> any ideas xero ?
<pH1r3> hey there, is it possible to extract files from .rar files in ubuntu?
<IanLiu> gutsy? =p
<Poundo> just installed dapper for the first time and never was asked to make a root password now it won't let me su
<pH1r3> because file roller says it cant
<Flats> Does anyone know if you'll be able to do a simple upgrade from fiesty to gutsy or will you have to reinstall all over again?
<Creeture> IanLiu: That's cool. Try the apt-get build-dep geany. Might give you enough to build the svn version.
<vph> ah crap, now i got access to the directory but its empty
<mc44> !rar | pH1r3
<ubotu> pH1r3: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<overclucker> vph: be very careful with that command
<soundray> Beefheart: Hold Alt, press F2. In the dialog, enter 'gksudo ' and the name of the program you want to run as superuser.
<soundray> !language | vph
<ubotu> vph: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<overclucker> vph: is sda1 mounted?
<Beefheart> ok thaNKS
<IanLiu> Ok, I will try it! Acctually Im not at home, when I get there I will try ;) Thanks!
<vph> overclucker: yes i used the disk tool on the admin menu
<hoovooloo> test
<soundray> hoovooloo: sorry, that didn't work.
<Beefheart> Anyone here installed Anarchyonline on a linux PC ?
<attunix> Hi. I'm new to Java and made a simple little program today. I have it compiled into a class; how do I make it executable? (I'm under Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn)
<Poundo> no root password but my user account is fine as that was the only one i created does su default to something?
<overclucker> vph, in console you can discover what is mounted by typing sudo mount, or by typing cat /etc/mtab
<jrib> !root > Poundo (read the private message from ubotu)
<IanLiu> !root > IanLiu
<vph> overclucker: its mounted the file are just hidden
<Poundo> duh don't know how to see private message sorry
<vph> overclucker: or something
<soundray> IanLiu: you can also '/msg ubotu root'
<anthony> attunix: You can do it through right-click > properties or with chmod.
<overclucker> vph, and ctrl-h shaw anything?
<Creeture> attunix: There are better forums for that question, but in general, you'd do something like "java file.class" to execute
<Xero> Hint: 16 more days till 7.04 is obsolete.
<vph> overclucker: not in nautilus
<anthony> Xero: that's not true - it's supported for 18 months.
<overclucker> console?
<IanLiu> Heheheh
<attunix> Xero: not obselete; just old :)
<vph> but sudo ls path shows it
<attunix> anthony: thanks
<overclucker> vph, ls -a
<jrib> !root | Poundo
<ubotu> Poundo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Creeture> attunix: There's no such thing as making a class file executable. It requires the java runtime engine (jre, also just called java) to execute. Then there are classpaths and jars... It's not for the faint of heart.
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, I am creating a 28000 MB partition for system files, but i have problems with mount point, what exactly i must write here
<soundray> b_wolf_007: only a slash /
<attunix> Creeture: ok thanks :)
<attunix> /leave
<IanLiu> You type peoples name, or there is a "reply" button?
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: for root partition the mount point is simply /
<Poundo> thanks again:-!
<vph> overclucker: same... i need to see the files in nautilus to burn em
<soundray> IanLiu: you type the beginning of the nick and hit Tab to complete (at least in my client)
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, thanks, and sorry again for those stupid questions
<jrib> !tab | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: for the home partition the mount point is /home
<INTit> hey i got a problem, im trying to setup the screen resolution and the tutorial has told me to restart xorg
<twoshadetod> If anyone needs webhosting for their open source projects, art projects , etc let me know, I have 3 slots left I'm giving away to people that need them.  These come with no dev support
<IanLiu> haha, nice
<nclx> I have 1 public IP, I have 2 godaddy ssl certs (1 for mail.mydomain.com) and (1 for www.mydomain.com), both of these are ran from the same apache2 as virtual hosts, I would like to have an ssl site for each, is this possible?
<INTit> xorg is asking me to select a video card driver but im not sure which one
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, ok thanks
<nclx> they are on virtual hosts on the same IP
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: not stupid at all we all have been begginers at some point
<soundray> INTit: what kind of card do you have?
<overclucker> vph: so did sudo ls, or ls -a show anything?
<INTit> Graphics adaptor
<INTit> Intel | Intel GMA X3100
<vph> overclucker: well, i used sudo ls path and showed the same than ls -a
<tube013> Anyone know if I'm missing a perl package, that is required for the use of "our" in the script?  I'm trying to run myth2ipod and it's erroring out at the first instance of "our" in the script.
<Beefheart> is there a way to enable so i can see my root files in windows mode?
<soundray> INTit: pick intel then, if it's there. If not, i810
<Creeture> nclx: apache only supports a single IP address per SSL cert. Does that answer your question enough?
<overclucker> vph: which was what?
<timseves> Has anyone here tried and succeded in booting Gutsy LiveCD over PXE?
<timseves> I've got so far
<INTit> thanks intel wasnt there
<overclucker> vph: did it show files?
<INTit> so i810
<soundray> Beefheart: Alt-F2 'gksudo nautilus'. Be careful -- one wrong move and your system could be wrecked
<jrib> timseves: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<vph> overclucker: the list of the files in the mounted device
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, thanks, i'll remember your help, and I hope one day I can help somebody, i'll do it I'm inspired from someone ;)
<vph> but nautilus cant see anything
<timseves> jrib: my mistake sorry
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: you are wellcome ;)
<nclx> Creeture well can I take one of my ssl certs and apply it to both www.mydomain.com and mail.mydomain.com?  They both have different webroots, one in /var/www/site and one in /var/www/webmail ?
<soundray> INTit: there is some kind of caveat with this type of card and the i810 driver -- something to do with resolution...
<overclucker> vph: gksu nautilus, then you navigated to the sda1 dir?
<vph> overclucker:  gksudo nautilus, correct and then i got into the path and nothing was shown
<IanLiu> Is there an automated way to install nVidea graphic cards?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | IanLiu
<ubotu> IanLiu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nclx> well last time I did it was sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Creeture> nclx: 1 IP, 1 cert. Unless they are wildcard certs, no.
<vph> overclucker: got it
<soundray> IanLiu: there are automated ways, but we recommend strongly against them.
<erUSUL> IanLiu: System>Admin>Restricetd manager..
<usr13> IanLiu, No, you still have to take the case open and use the 'ol screwdriver.
<vph> overclucker:  gksudo nautilus path, worked just fine
<IanLiu> thanks, I asked ubotu  for nvidea :/
<Poundo> This may make some enemys but how come apt-get install does not find webmin
<overclucker> vph: cool
<soundray> IanLiu: except for the one that erUSUL recommends, of course
<nclx> because webmin is not in apt as far as I know
<erUSUL> soundray: ;)
<riotkittie> because there are security issues with webmin, i believe
<juro> so it seems that I can write fine onto the ntfs drive, but I get a 'Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character' error with german characters. obviously because I only have us_EN as locale. How can I install de_DE?
<Beefheart> soundray thanks
<soundray> juro: back up to tar files!
<lonix> hi, i just installed eterm via a sudo apt-get install eterm but there is no command avalible for this terminal nor any shortcut on the mainmenu
<IanLiu> I tried to install it, but It crashed my X..
<lonix> so where can i find it ?
<Creeture> Poundo: Because webmin doesn't allow their application to be put into the repositories. You can download and install it all day from their site. I think.
<Creeture> lonix: It's Eterm from the commandline.
<juro> soundray. and then the users that want to access the backups will really have a great time :)
<MasterShrek> lonix, try: whereis eterm
<soundray> juro: better than having to deal with borked filenames
<lonix> Creeture: thanks i feal so stupid now :P
<Creeture> lonix: try dpkg -l eterm | grep bin
<usr13> Webmin is easy to install, but you should only use it as a crutch, and then get rid of it.
<nclx> Lonix capital E
<Creeture> lonix: No, don't do what I said. try dpkg -L eterm | grep bin
<Beefheart> soundray it didnt show all my root files, only the desktop folder for root
<lonix> SOLVED
<lonix> But thanks for help
<Poundo> ok Creeture I'll look
<Creeture> lonix: And you got a short lesson in dpkg to boot. :)
<loserbar> okay this is definately an overly asked question but if anyone here could spare 5 seconds to just help me out. which version is currently the most stable? im sort of confused between dapper (lts) edgy or fiesty.
<juro> soundray, well that won't happen, if I add a german locale. will it?
<Seveas> Creeture, it's the other way around: ubuntu doesn't want horribly unsafe stuff like webmin in the repos :)
<Seveas> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<soundray> Beefheart: look carefully in the nautilus window, you should find a large "Up" button
<lonix> hehe yea...
<loserbar> i know that 7.10 is due to be released soon so would that become the current stable version? or is that going to be considered testing
<Creeture> Seveas: I happen to agree with ubotu's way anyhow.
<nclx> loserbar run feisty unless you are a corporation with some policy needing support
<riotkittie> loserbar: Feisty's stable. Dapper's long term support
<soundray> juro: maybe not, but you'd be losing your desired compatibility with "standard" Windows.
<riotkittie> and stable
<loserbar> support meaning what
<juro> soundray, why?
<vph> arrhhhhhgggg
<Creeture> FYI for those who work in a mixed environment, NFSv4 is MUCH better in gutsy than it was in feisty.
<vph> now the file burning thingy from nautilus wont read the files
<loserbar> and is gutsy going to be the new stable?
<nclx> yes soon
<nclx> but not yet
<loserbar> ah
<soundray> juro: because there is no guarantee that Windows will be using the same locale.
<Creeture> vph: Where are those files?
<loserbar> yeah
<overclucker> vph: what message is it giving you?
<b_wolf_007> erUSUL, I have installed maybe thousand time windows operating system, because I'm working as a pc technician here, now I'm trying Ubuntu, and I mean to offer to my friends this operating system, but i need to learn much more for that, i like learning much more of that, and I'll try hard for that, but i need some recommendation, guides where to explore, what to read what to do as a beginner that I am
<juro> soundray, Windows only has to read the files, not write them
<loserbar> i havent installed it yet so should i just wait it out for gutsy and avoid the upgrade?
<nclx> loserbar the linux world moves fast, I suggest you install feisty wait one month after gutsy is released and the upgrade
<vph> Creeture: in a windows partition, i am on a livecd, now that i went to the console, it says i dont have the correct codec for burning mp3 in a dvd
<riotkittie> b_wolf_007:  are you completely new to linux?
<soundray> juro: anyway, it's your system, do what you like. Check out 'env | grep en_' to see all the environment variables that are set to an English locale at present.
<Creeture> vph: NTFS or FAT32?
<vph> overclucker:  now that i went to the console, it says i dont have the correct codec for burning mp3 in a dvd
<vph> ntfs
<siloko> b_wolf_007: ubuntuforums is a great place to start
<b_wolf_007> riotkittie, yes
<Creeture> vph: Drop to a commandline. do mount | grep sda1
<erUSUL> b_wolf_007: maybe ubuntu-guide.org is a good starting point the wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com have many guides and how tos
<b_wolf_007> siloko, i'm here to
<juro> soundray, true. I shall have to install a german locale thought, so how do I do that?
<bruenig> ubuntuguide is bad old not official not recommended
<loserbar> nclx: yeah thats probably a better idea. i guess im spoiled by debian and their clarity about whats stable.
<Creeture> vph: whereever it is mounted, do sudo umount /path/to/sda1
<erUSUL> bruenig: then i take that back
<b_wolf_007> everybody, thanks a lot
<vph> Creeture: what for?
<k31th> lol, anyone know of an easy way to make a website... or know a cheap designer :p
<soundray> juro: afaik, you just set those variables to the locales you want.
<LadyNikon> whats the trigger for installing packages
<LadyNikon> not install the distro
<loserbar> but thanks for the info. you spared me some trouble
<vph> Creeture: its mounted
<Creeture> vpn: 'cause I rock. Trust me for a sec.
<nclx> k31th yourself would be as cheap as they come www.w3schools.org
<Creeture> vph: unmount it.
<juro> soundray, the system only understands locales accessible to it. or is that not true?
<LadyNikon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSkorm> herrow Peppery
<soundray> juro: there's a way to change it permanently in the system as well, but I forget what it was. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' used to work, but doesn't now.
<k31th> nclx: can you design?
<overclucker> Creeture: good answer (;
<vph> Creeture: mount | grep sda1 shows nothing
<nclx> I will not design your site sorry
<soundray> juro: I'm sure Seveas knows the right incantation for changing locales?
<vph> btw it should be sda
<vph> not sda1
<juro> soundray, I am not trying to change it system wide, only as a mount option for ntfs-3g
<Creeture> vph: Didn't you say that's where your files are?
<nclx> k31th what kind of site do you need
<k31th> html / php
<nclx> right... but what should it do?
<Seveas> soundray, you could edit /etc/profile or select a locale when logging in via gdm/kdm
<Creeture> vph: whatever partition it is, sudo umount /dev/sda?
<riotkittie> best thing i can suggest, if you have the time to read, is to hit the library and just grab some books. i'm a huge fan of O'Reilly's Linux in a Nutshell, and UNIX in a Nutshell, but
<vph> its not mounted
<k31th> nclx: it's for a data cabling company.
<b_wolf_007> riotkittie, do you think i'm to far from being a true user of linux
<vph> thats what it says
<Creeture> vph: ok. cool. which partition is it? fdisk -l /dev/sda
<juro> seveas, are all locales installed as a default?
<soundray> Seveas: apparently I misread juro's intentions... can you localize mount options for ntfs?
<Sonicadvance1> Yo. I'm trying to get Amarok and Flash 9 to play nice together is there any way to?
<vph> yes
<juro> soundray, with ntfs-3g yes
<Seveas> juro, no, additional ones are available via system -> admin -> language support
<Seveas> juro, ah that's different
<juro> seveas, ubuntu-server here :)
<Seveas> juro, add nls=utf-8 (or whatever encoding you want) as a mount option
<riotkittie> b_wolf_007: no! :P  there's a learning curve, and it can be confusing/infuriating/absolutely maddening at times, but the fact you're eager to learn says a lot
<Creeture> vph: Got it?
<soundray> juro: I still think it's a recipe for disaster. tar files... I'll shut up now.
<juro> seveas, and will that work even if 'locale -a' does not show the one specified?
<vph> Creeture: yes
<Creeture> vph: which partition is it?
<Seveas> juro, you're specifiyng encodings/codepages, not locales
<usr13> !search server-kernel
<ubotu> Found:
<riotkittie> brb
<eggd> hey, im looking for a guide to install awn-manager. im been googling some without any good succes.
<siloko> b_wolf_007: the times when you weren't a proper user until you'd written your first device driver are long gone :)
<juro> soundray. :) probably is - but we'll see
<juro> seveas, ok, I'll try that. thanks
<vph> Creeture: /dev/sda1   *           1        9728    78140128+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<riotkittie> pidgeon's icon is like. the ugliest thing evAr. one one one.
<vph> correct sda1
<Creeture> vph: alrighty. do this. first, whats your id? just type id
<b_wolf_007> siloko, can you explain a little, i didn't understand that
<Seveas> riotkittie, you haven't seen a picture if me yet :p
<soundray> siloko: these days it's enough to have submitted a kernel patch ;)
<vph> uid:999
<g0dd3ss> mm
<siloko> soundray: LOL - you newbies . .  .
<Instabin> if you have dpms do you need to have the horzsync and vertrefresh?
<Poundo> are there any debian friendly gui management tools besides webmin?
<soundray> instabin: one has nothing to do with the other. Do you mean DDS?
<Instabin> no
<vph> Creeture: it says 999
<Creeture> vph: for user and group?
<tsukasa_> hey how do i reinitialize gnome startup stuff? my gnome failsafe works as it should with nvidia-config and my dual monitors by my user account no longer does
<vph> Creeture: same
<tsukasa_> how do i tell gnome to reset me
<Instabin> Soundray: im trying to help a guy that has a i945 mobile chip set and his resolution is stuck at 1024x768
<Creeture> vph: mkdir ~/win ; sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=999,gid=999 /dev/sda1 ~/win
<Instabin> Soundray: it needs to be 1440x900
<siloko> tsukasa_: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts gnome
<Creeture> vph: you can copy & paste that.
<tsukasa_> siloko: not that i mean startup gnome scripts and such
<soundray> instabin: apparently you need to install something called 915resolution. I'm no expert, but have a look...
<tsukasa_> siloko: my user environment basically
<tsukasa_> i want to reset it
<Mourad> hi
<soundray> !info 915resolution | instabin
<ubotu> instabin: 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<siloko> tsukasa_: what rollback to it's original state?
<vph> Creeture: you mister, know your way into the filesystem, i bow to you
<Creeture> vph: So you see it then?
<tsukasa_> siloko: for gnome yes
<vph> yes
<vph> ls
<vph> normal
<vph> gives it to me
<Creeture> vph: Didn't I tell you that I rock?
<siloko> tsukasa_: no idea sorry
<vph> Creeture: do you know how to turn on a laptop frontal sound plug?
<Creeture> vph: Not a clue. I'd love to stay and help, but the wife keeps calling. I have to go home now.
<vph> Creeture: yes you rock
<vph> Creeture: thanks
<Instabin> Soundray: thanks
<Creeture> vph: For homework, I leave it to you to figure out how to make that thing mount as you every time. It involves /etc/fstab and "man mount"
<Creeture> You boys & girls have a good one. Traffic awaits!
<siloko> tsukasa_: creating a new user gives you an essentially default gnome install - but some stuff you may have altered as your standard login user may still be used . . .
<rso> anyone outthere
<erichj> Instabin, instead of 915resolution you can also install the xserver-xorg-video-intel package. which tends to perform better as was updated not too long ago
<riotkittie> Seveas: i am willing to put money on the fact that you are nowhere near as ugly as the pidgeon icon
<riotkittie> unless... you have a purple head and a beak.  then all bets are off :P
<Seveas> riotkittie, well, :)
<soundray> erichj: that's useful knowledge, thanks
<erichj> soundray, welcome
<rso> what's on here, folks?
<soundray> !ubuntu | rso
<ubotu> rso: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Mourad> me  enter psybnc free  plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<BlackCow> i am having so much trouble trying to get these damn drivers to compile for my dfe-530tx+ NIC card >_<
<siloko> ok later guys
<BlackCow> does anything seem wrong with, gcc *.c *.h -o dlinkdriver
<soundray> BlackCow: no swearing please. Who says you have to compile drivers?
<Al-Khouli> Hi all , i need a free pdf reader or editor where i can add my notes and underline words ??
<hrnt> "*.h" part
<BlackCow> because when i do it I get a crap load of errors
<Erythro> hmm why am i in ubuntu-unregged
<BlackCow> oh did I swear? sorry, but yeah its a bunch of .C files and headers
<portablejim> I am having wireless networking difficulties. I can ping network computers but not google.com or 4.2.2.2. Can somebody help me please?
<soundray> BlackCow: why are you compiling drivers?
<BlackCow> how else do I install them?
<juro> damn, didn't work either.
<Evanlec> modprobe? ;p
<soundray> BlackCow: this is a fairly common network card. It should be supported out of the box by ubuntu.
<tms_> portablejim: yes, it seems as if the gateway out of the subnet is not set
<Al-Khouli> Hi all , i need a free pdf reader or editor where i can add my notes and underline words ?? can anyone help ?
<BlackCow> its Ubuntu server edition 7.04
<portablejim> so I need to set a gateway address?
<BlackCow> I need ifconfig eth0
<BlackCow> and it couldnt see it
<soundray> Al-Khouli: apparently evince will be able to do that in the next version of ubuntu, to be released later this month.
<BlackCow> I did *
<tms_> portablejim: yes. Did you manually configure the IP adress if you network interface?
<portablejim> yes
<soundray> BlackCow: is this the only NIC in your machine?
<BlackCow> yes
<juro> what is the *best* ntfs driver available?
<tms_> portablejim: then type in the IP of your gateway/router into gateway address and you should be set
<Evanlec> juro, there's only one, ntfs-3g
<Al-Khouli> soundray: this means i won't be able to install it on 7.04 ?
<Evanlec> !ntfs | juro
<ubotu> juro: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<soundray> BlackCow: do you see your card when you type lspci?
<juro> Evanlec, ok, thanx.
<BlackCow> leme go check *runs to the computer*
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, it means u could, but it would be easier to wait until 7.10 comes out on the 18th
<soundray> Al-Khouli: you may be able to backport it, but that takes some work and knowledge.
<Al-Khouli> soundray: oh , i already have it ! u mean it's to be updated
<sky1> I am trying to install Vmware in red hat, the error when I use rpm it shows is cant create transaction lock on /var/lib/rpm/__db.000
<soundray> Al-Khouli: yes, the current version doesn't support editing.
<soundray> sky1: wrong channel. Install ubuntu and ask again.
<Evanlec> sky1, this channel is for ubuntu users, ubuntu doesn't use rpm
<portablejim> still get "Destination host unreachable".
<erUSUL> sky1: wrong channel ubuntu users around here
<sky1> lol ok
<sky1> sorry guys
<cypher1> sky1, take diversion
<BlackCow> hmm, interesting, it shows the graphics card, a bunch of USB controlers, but nothing about the NIC
<tms_> portablejim: hm.
<juro> ubotu, yes, I have already mounted it. 1st I got a message that my kernel is deficient. now when I write files onto it, I get this error message: 'Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character'
<hhp21> Hey everyone! :) I have a question about OpenOffice.org.. when I'm typing in the word processor, the processor constantly tries to predict the word that I'm about to type and it gets annoying. How can I turn that off?
<BlackCow> do you think it might be toasted or something?
<sky1> cypher1, I already use ubuntu in all my machines, the boss at work makes me use Red hat
<Evanlec> hhp21, im sure its in the preferences somewhere
<Al-Khouli> soundray, Evanlec: Isn't there another one i can use right now ?
<cypher1> sky1, bad luck
<sky1> I cant do apt-get install anymore :<
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, im not sure, evince won't work?
<soundray> Al-Khouli: flpsed, but it's a bit backward
<erichj> sky1, what error are you getting when you try it
<sky1> apt-get doesnt work in non debian machines
<kakun-> hello. i'm having some difficulties installing Ubuntu 7.10 on VMWare. Everything works very, very, slowly.
<soundray> hhp21: Tools-Autocorrect-Word Completion
<erichj> sky1, were you not aware of that?
<Al-Khouli> Evanlec: it works , but there's no editing there
<kakun-> has anyone experienced similar problems?
<BlackCow> ok so my NIC card is a hardware issue not an issue with ubuntu you think?
<hhp21> soundray: That's it :) Thanks!
<MasterShrek> BlackCow, ifconfig -a gives nothing?
<hhp21> Thank you too Evanlec :)
<jadacyrus> for some reason i cant hit google.com, i cant ping it either.. but everyone else on my lan can.. (my two friends)...
<g0dd3ss> anyone know if conky can make cpu graphs for both on a coreduo
<chrono13> I installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Dell 700m laptop today. I performed a full update. My resolution is detected incorrectly, and xorg is using vesa instead of the Intel drivers. How do I change this (I eventually want to have the special effects turned on). I need to change from vesa to intel and correct the resolution (xorg doesn't seem to have any listed resolutions like it normally does).
<Evanlec> g0dd3ss, should be able to yes
<soundray> BlackCow: sorry, I missed your replies -- use my nick next time. If your card doesn't show in lspci, check if it sits in the slot properly, or try putting it in another.
<Mourad> me  enter psybnc free  plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<MasterShrek> BlackCow, else try: lspci -v | grep Ethernet   and see if anything comes up
<BlackCow> ifconfig -a connects me to 127.0.0.1 and says local loopback, so its not going out to my network
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, try flpsed
<erichj> chrono13, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, actually try scribus
<MasterShrek> BlackCow, ifconfig isnt connecting to anything, its merely showing you your current network connections
<chrono13> erichj - I did that exact thing, and it says it is already the most current version (already installed). That supprised me.
<erichj> hmm
<erichj> try restarting x?
<chrono13> Did that too.
<chrono13> Restarted the computer actually.
<soundray> chrono13: then you need to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set it to the intel driver
<chrono13> ah
<jadacyrus> help me! i can go to any other website just not google.com?!?
<chrono13> Thanks, that is what I needed. : )
<soundray> BlackCow: no use fiddling with ifconfig if your card doesn't show in lspci
<MasterShrek> BlackCow, lspci -v | grep Ethernet     give you anything?
<Evanlec> jadacyrus, i had some similar problem earlier today, do u have any firewall installed?
<erichj> jadacyrus, check your hosts file to make sure your friends aren't screwing with you
<sharpz> lol
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, scribus is your answer ;)
<jadacyrus> no firewall, and i already checked my hosts file its normal
<sharpz> can u ping google.com
<jadacyrus> nope
<sharpz> timeout>?
<Al-Khouli> Evanlec: Thank u :) i am going to get it
<soundray> !u | sharpz
<ubotu> sharpz: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<jadacyrus> but my friends can (they are on windows) yea timeout
<jadacyrus> 100% packet loss
<soundray> sharpz: sorry, I just think this is a funny one.
<sharpz> ...
<sharpz> lol
<MasterShrek> jadacyrus, do you have an ip address?
<erichj> ...
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<BlackCow> ok so lspci -v | grep Ethernet did nothing for me
<jadacyrus> of course!
<sharpz> jadacyrus: what you're running ubuntu? what dist
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, hmm, actually, im trying to open pdf's in scribus and its not workin
<jadacyrus> fiesty
<MasterShrek> BlackCow, well then your card is not being recognized
<soundray> BlackCow: it's a hardware or BIOS issue.
<BlackCow> ok, thanks
<BlackCow> ohhh shoo
<sharpz> maybe it's your ISP
<BlackCow> shoot
<BlackCow> BIOS
<BlackCow> duhhh *Slaps forhead*
<BlackCow> thank you
<MasterShrek> lol
<soundray> BlackCow: don't tell me you've disabled it in the BIOS.
<ajchace> I am having some problems with a desktop machine that is running Ubuntu 7.04. It slows down until it is unusable, but after a reboot, it's fine for about 2-3 days. "top" show a load-average of about 0.1, and it's not actively swapping to disk. Anyone have any ideas?
<desiarnez6> I cannot connect to IRC from dialup connection at home. Here on highspeed wireless is fine, same computer. tried to telnet from dialup wouldn't work, tried firefox, url did work after long time, traceroute seemed to work fine
<Al-Khouli> Evanlec: flpsed is not working too
<eric> Seveas, help!!
<Evanlec> Al-Khouli, hmmm
<eric> Seveas, it erred on package 926!
<leo_rockw> soundray, i think he's too ashamed to answer :-P
<eric> Seveas, E: Couldn't configure pre-depend coreutils for debianutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<MasterShrek> ajchace, open your system monitor and look for something that is taking alot of processor power or tons of ram to run
<Mourad> me  enter psybnc free  plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<chrisjs169> is there a fast package server that's available?  I'm getting 9090 B/s on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<eric> Seveas, EVERYTHING I just downloaded was not installed!
<astro76> !offtopic | Mourad
<ubotu> Mourad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erichj> eric, welcome to dist-upgrade!!!
<soundray> Al-Khouli: if you don't mind the installation, you can import PDFs in kword and edit them there.
<eric> erichj, it isn't a dist-upgrade
<Evanlec> soundray, isnt there a more elegant solution? i would think scribus could do it...
<soundray> Al-Khouli: kword tends not to preserve the layout very well, though.
<wundaboy> i just switched monitors, and now i cant use any resolution except for 800x600 ... help?
<eric> Seveas, is there a way I can install everything that was downloaded so far?
<Hilikus> is there a gnome application to admin apache?
<eric> Seveas, and more importantly how do I get the rest of the packages I need? it was at 99% too...
<ajchace> MasterShrek: does the system monitor show anything that "top" does not? I don't see anything using cpu cycles or an inordinate amount of memory...
<soundray> Evanlec: if there is, I haven't found it, and I've searched for hours. That was last year, though.
<xenakis> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Seveas> eric: dpkg --configure --pending
<Evanlec> soundray, no kidding, wow
<MasterShrek> ajchace, i suppose not, it could be some kind of hardware problem, are you running ndiswrapper by chance?
<Evanlec> soundray, adobe's keeping a tight grip on it maybe
<eric> Seveas, nothing happened
<ajchace> MasterShrek: no, I'm not (no wireless interface)
<NemesisD> anyone know why wine virtual desktop is all of the sudden restricted to 1 display? I used to run a desktop of 2560x1024 for photoshop cs but for some reason it only goes on one of my displays now and I can't move the virtual desktop at all
<eric> Seveas, oh no :(
<desiarnez6> Wondering if someone could help me. I cannot connect to IRC from dialup connection.
<Seveas> eric, good
<Seveas> was it installing packages already or downloading/preconfiguring?
<eric> Seveas, how is that good?!? I just downloaded 500MB worth of files that did nothing
<ajchace> MasterShrek: Bad hardware sounds feasible, but I would expect to see some sort of errors in "syslog" or "messages"...
<eric> Seveas, it was still downloading
<eric> Seveas, it failed to download a package due to that error and stopped
<Seveas> eric, no need to panic :)
<MasterShrek> ajchace, you would think, i wouldnt know how to go about trying to solve the problem tho
<eric> Seveas, good *whew*
<ajchace> ok, thanks for the suggestions
<Seveas> eric: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | grep -v coreutils | grep -v debianutils | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<soundray> Al-Khouli: sorry, I may have given you bad info about evince. I just tried it out in the ubuntu beta, and there is no sign of PDF editability.
<ajchace> MasterShrek: new RAM is on the way, so I guess we'll find out when it gets here
<MasterShrek> editability, nice word =P
<kkathman> hmm isnt the idea behind PDF that you cant change it? lol
<eric> Seveas, E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on python-minimal
<soundray> kkathman: no, it isn't.
<Al-Khouli> soundray: But this should be  considered ! pdf files are every where
<scguy318> kkathman: not totally, portability and the whole fonts building thing is part of it
<Seveas> eric, well well, things go downhill...
<soundray> kkathman: why would they have special features for PDF forms otherwise.
<MasterShrek> ajchace, sounds like a good idea, could very well be your problem
<leo_rockw> pdf = portable document format
<Seveas> eric, is that the complete error?
<eric> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> yay for useful errors :/
<ajchace> soundray: I think the "editability" only extends to filling in forms in a pdf
<desiarnez6> Well, if anyone is able, I have detailed my problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+question/257
<eric> Seveas, it says all the packages are there though
<kkathman> soundray:  forms, I understand of course, but generally pdf's I thought were supposed to be "immutable" unless programmed to be different
<eric> Seveas, I thought there was a dpkg command to finish the install
<Seveas> eric bot until it at least started the install...
<eric> Seveas, I know I accidentally canceled an install but using dpkg I was able to finish it..
<leo_rockw> kkathman, then adobe wouldn't be selling adobe acrobat professional
<scguy318> eric: sudo dpkg --configure -a or something mebbe
<MasterShrek> desiarnez6, does it connect to anything? besides irc?
<erichj> scguy318, that just removes the lock
<eric> scguy318, doesn't seem to be
<erichj> apt-get install -f
<kkathman> leo_rockw:  ok well I understand that the user  ... ie the provider of the PDF should be able to create and change but once a pdf is sent out I thought it was immutable
<Seveas> eric, sorry, I really have to go to bed, alarm goes of in < 6 hours
<desiarnez6> Mastershrek, yes it connects to yahoo chat, AIM, and all the internet fine, only XChat and IRC through Gaim do not work
<eric> Seveas, night...
<soundray> kkathman: it's an output format, I give you that. The fact remains that they are a pain to edit with anything open source. Adobe Acrobat, on the other hand, is almost like a word processor with some extra features. I'd love to have a free replacement for that.
<scguy318> kkathman: not at all, i know Photoshop has limited PDF editing
<eric> erichj, it says 0 of every type of package to do anything with
<MasterShrek> very strange desiarnez6, tried irssi or another terminal based irc client?
<eric> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<leo_rockw> kkathman, no, it can be changed as long as you don't restrict it
<kkathman> soundray:  agreed on the replacement for it
<erichj> eric, looks like you gotta download everything again
<eric> erichj, it will just error on the same package again
<eric> erichj, there is no point
<noma1> hi, im on the partition manually but i also have windows which i need to assign i got 10gb for ubuntu
<erichj> select a different server to download from
<leo_rockw> kkathman, soundray has it right. adobe acrobat looks almost like a word processor
<kkathman> leo_rockw:  right - i.e. the restriction - alot of people send, for instance, invoices or sales acknowledgements out via PDF as a record, but the recipient cant change it
<leo_rockw> kkathman, because not everybody has adobe acrobat
<desiarnez6> Mastershrek, hmm I will put that down in the tomboy notes to check when i get home, telnet cannot connect to irc either (from the terminal)
<eric> erichj, it is the package itself. It was a system package that complained it couldn't be installed because the system dependent on it
<ajchace> desiarnez6: have you tried opening a telnet session to port 194 on an IRC server?
<leo_rockw> kkathman, if they didn't password protect the file, it can be opened and modified w/ adobe acrobat
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> i.e. a immutable document :)
<leo_rockw> kkathman, and even if it is password protected, it can be unprotected using unholy methods ;-)
<eric> erichj, what happened is I accidentally booted into ubuntu on a virtual machine using that same ubuntu install as the host
<desiarnez6> ajchace: I only tried Port 6667, I will try Port 194 tonight to see if it is any better
<eric> erichj, damn grub -.-
<eric> erichj, and it screwed up all the drivers and quite a few config files
<SpiderPig> shalom
<SpiderPig> ops wrong chat
<ajchace> desiarnez6: I think 6667 is over SSL, so you won't be able to do anything, but you should still be able open a session
<eric> erichj, after using recovery mode the drivers seem to have be fixed, and I have repaired any noticeable configuration mishaps
<eric> erichj, Seveas advised I reinstall all my packages however
<eric> erichj, and thus this problem
<eric> erichj, so I have all these packages in cache that are not reinstalled...
<s0nix> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b degreseven!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by mneptok
<s0nix> -/+ buffers/cache:     416448    1659428 .......... is this the REAL memory usage ?
<desiarnez6> ajchace: Interesting, all I received with port 6667 was "Trying 'IPaddress'..." for several different ips
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<ajchace> desiarnez6: hmmm, not sure what that's about
<bjb1959> I had ubuntu gutsy up and running with the latest driver and compiz-fusion working except that the system would freeze after about 30 minutes of inactivity. I read that disabling dpms in xorg and at the bios level would help but it didn't so I tried to downgrade my driver to 1.0-9755 and that is when the problem started. now I can't get the restricted driver to work.... help
<leo_rockw> !gutsy | bjb1959
<ubotu> bjb1959: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<eric> forget replacing the packages then
<alcaponage> How do I get the next release?
<eric> how do I clear apt-cache so that I don't have 500MB of dead packages sitting on my hard drive?
<anonymous1> Could anybody help me with sshd_config.  I can't see why my attempted connections just time out.
<alcaponage> How will I get Gutsy Gibbon?
<SlimeyPete> eric: apt-get clean
<alcaponage> Do I have to install ubuntu over again?
<kitche> alcaponage: upgrade the distro with update-manager
<desiarnez6> ajchase and MasterShrek, I will try your advice for know tonight to see if I can connect, if you guys or anyone for that matter want's to update later, my post is the last one at the Ubuntu XChat forum: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+question/257 With the same settings, I seem to connect fine by wireless connection, I wonder if my IP could somehow block IRC now, tho on windows i had no problem with Mirc
<soundray> !gutsy > alcaponage, please read the private message from ubotu
<eric> SlimeyPete, thanks.
<astro76> !upgrade > alcaponage
<alcaponage> thank you guys
<alcaponage> or girls
<mrynit> is there a Europa repository for ubuntu?
<mrynit> europa eclipse that is
<twodeko> anyone having issues with the gutsy beta installer CD?  mine makes it to the default brown background with a mouse and then hangs, and i eventually lose my display
<leo_rockw> hey guys. g2g, glhf
<leo_rockw> !gutsy > twodeko
<twodeko> thanks leo_rockw, wasn't aware
<soundray> alcaponage: "guys" is turning into a gender-neutral term. More than once I've heard women/girls address female groups by "listen up guys!"
<CapaH> Question, I cannot get Textpad to work properly with Wine --- Can someone recommend to me a good alternative for linux? Note -- must have the ability to use the MOUSE within the text editor, must support syntax highlightning, must support block edit --- etc etc
<RAdams> I have Ubuntu Feisty. What's the best way to upgrade GAIM to Pidgin?
<desiarnez6> I have to go, thank you for your help. Bye.
<cjae> anyway to mend an avi file with ubuntu
<alcaponage> soundray: touche
<cjae> have two pieces and want to make them whole again
<soundray> RAdams: through backports, I think
<soundray> !backports > RAdams
<astro76> CapaH, text editors is one thing linux does not lack... tried kate?
<jrib> CapaH: gedit (Text Editor in menu)
<CapaH> Haven't tried kate
<frostburn> CapaH, jedit
<ajchace> CapaH: Bluefish, if you're using GNOME
<alcaponage> I have a question: I want to install atlantis cube, do I put http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy in my source list and type in the code?
<Troseph> Anyone wanting to run Ubuntu in a VM on your mac, save your money and install VirtualBox on your intel Mac.
<soundray> Troseph: really? I've just bought VMware Fusion, dang!
<Troseph> soundray: yeah! I was this close to buying Fusion -->|| and I tried VirtualBox, and success!
<Troseph> Saved myself $60
<soundray> Troseph: well, that's good to know. Although I do find Fusion amazing. Drag and drop between guest and host, wow.
<soundray> Troseph: does virtualbox do that?
<Troseph> soundray: Not sure, I just got Ubuntu running. I'll give updates as I try new stuff.
<Troseph> And fusion is *amazing* but if you don't have the money, VirtualBox works.
<Troseph> It's a bit of a resource hog, you might want 2GB+ ram.
<soundray> Troseph: does VirtualBox support amd64 guests?
<anonymous1> Hello, could anybody help me set up my sshd?  I've followed various types of directions and read FAQs and I still can't get it to work.
<Troseph> soundray: no idea. I just downloaded it about 20 minutes ago.
<jrib> !ssh > anonymous1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> Troseph: yeah, I'm about to get an extra 4G for mine...
<mneptok> anonymous1: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<kitche> anonymous1: what are you trying to do with it?
<Troseph> Soundray: I'm on a MacBook, so only 3G for me. :'(
<eggd> i got errorcode 98, adress busy or something when i tried to download a 2nd torrent
<anonymous1> I've got sshd installed and the daemon is running.
<eggd> isnt it possible to download multiple torrents at a time?
<soundray> Troseph: four-core Mac Pro here, 32GB max RAM :)
<MasterShrek> eggd, yes, i do it all the time
<mneptok> anonymous1: how did you install it?
<anonymous1> I'm just trying to log into it and I get a timeout.
<anonymous1> I used synaptic.
<mneptok> anonymous1: is port 22 blocked?
<mneptok> anonymous1: did you install the openssh-server package or something else?
<anonymous1> I installed openssh-server.
<jrib> anonymous1: can you ssh localhost?
<anonymous1> I've allowed port 22 and another four-digit port.
<anonymous1> How do I ssh localhost?
<kitche> anonymous1: exactly like that ssh localhost
<agroker> how to switch off the loud system beep under GG (I do not have X yet)?
<soundray> agroker: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<anonymous1> Wow, that worked!
<anonymous1> I guess that means I have something right.
<soundray> anonymous1: the problem is "en route" then
<mneptok> anonymous1: so what machien cannot connect?
<mneptok> *machine
<thsnckisoriginal> try upping the login timeout in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<anonymous1> I tried from SDF.  I'll try from my university server.
<anonymous1> Good, point, I set the timeout to 20 seconds following the paranoid advice at the Ubuntu ssh tutorial.
<mneptok> anonymous1: is port 22 forwarded?
<kitche> if you don't have a certain membership I believe SDF blocks outgoing ssh
<anonymous1> This is where you'll yell at me.  I'm directly directed to the internet without a router in between me and the modem.
<MasterShrek> anonymous1, i dont know if i would be giving information like that out lol
<anonymous1> I've got the highest SDF membership.  They're the only reason I know anything about unix at all!
<astro76> anonymous1, not a big deal, linux is secure in that regards :)
<astro76> anonymous1, though you are wise tightening your sshd then
<anonymous1> In fact, I'm running a fit-PC, which is supposed to be a good choice for a firewall itself...
<zibad> hello
<zibad> i have a very weird problem with hibernate mode
<zibad> the system hibernate well
<MasterShrek> zibad hibernate and standby have never worked correctly in linux
<zibad> but there is no resume
<zibad> its as if i have reboot
<kailashamrit> i can't play orig. dvd's (copied ones no problem). is there any solution?
<zibad> i found this info in syslog
<zibad> swsusp: Error -6 check for resume file
<astro76> kailashamrit, have you installed libdvdcss2 ?
<zibad> does anyone have an idea pls ?
<astro76> !medibuntu | kailashamrit, you can get it here...
<ubotu> kailashamrit, you can get it here...: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kailashamrit> astro76: one sec i will check
<mneptok> zibad: is your swap >/= (physical RAM * 2)
<mneptok> err ... * 1
<zibad> mneptok: not really, the ram is around 700 and the swap is 512
<astro76> zibad, that's the prob then
<mneptok> zibad: then you can't hibernate
<anonymous1> I still get a timeout from two different servers when I set the LoginGraceTime to 120.
<zibad> mneptok: is this the error -6 ?
<mneptok> zibad: where would you like the information in memory to go when the RAM loses power?
<zibad> mneptok: i mean 512 should be sufficient when i have nothing opened no ?
<mneptok> zibad: "The Marvelous Land Of Oz" is not an option ;)
<astro76> zibad, to hibernate you need swap >= ram, no exceptions, hibernate means ram is copied to disk (in the swap partition) and the system is powered down
<pepito> Hi to all, please I need to chat here  "#ubuntu-it-chat" I using (my first time)  Xchat gnome. Can I go here #ubuntu-it-chat?
<mneptok> zibad: hibernate is not something Linux does well. and it sure won't do it if it doesn't have swap space to match physical memory.
<Frogzoo> !it | pepito
<ubotu> pepito: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<astro76> pepito, should just be #ubuntu-it, type /join #ubuntu-it
<pepito> si ubotu, ma non so come andarci
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to install LaTeX on an Ubuntu 6.06LTS server; I've manually installed MediaWiki, but I'm getting errors: http://rafb.net/p/CfqVX784.html
<anonymous1> That ubotu is a good idea.
<zibad> mneptok: how can i see what is my free space, I think my used space could let me know what swap is needed right ?
<jrib> pepito: /join #ubuntu-it
<Red_Tide> I have all but converted my brother to Ubuntu but he is having some trouble with sluggish internet I suspect its ipv6 am I correct in suspecting this?
<astro76> zibad, type "free -m" to see your memory and swap sizes
<mneptok> zibad: you MUST have swap that is equal to or more than physical memory. you don't. game over.
<MasterShrek> Red_Tide, could be, but ive never had a problem with it, what kind of machine is it? are you using wireless?
<pepito> thank you astro76. I did
<kailashamrit> astro76: iin synaptic i can't see the libdvdcss2. so what can i do on medibuntu website?
<astro76> kailashamrit, you can either download libdvdcss2 and install it, or there's clear instructions on how to add medibuntu as a repository, then you can install it through synaptic
<Red_Tide> MasterShre its hardwired in right now its a Amd socket 939 I think
<zibad> mneptok: i am sorry but i have increased my swap to 512 because, previously i could NOT suspend (there was a clear message about that), and now i can, but with this problem in resume. So im not sure the space is the problem
<MasterShrek> Red_Tide, it should run fine, what kinda NIC is it? if its newer id suggest trying gutsy
<mneptok> zibad: fine. keep trying then.
<mneptok> zibad: there is a patron saint of lost causes, if you need help ;)
<whiskeytango> ask away
<whiskeytango> how do i get my SD slots to work?
<anonymous1> Hello, could anybody help me set up my sshd?  I've followed various types of directions and read FAQs and I still can't get it to work.  I've got sshd installed and the daemon is running.  I am able to ssh localhost, but when I try from two other servers, I just get timeouts.  The machine is directly connected to the modem and Port 22 is listening.
<zibad> mneptok: when i didnt have enough space i couldnt NOT suspend, and i had a message about not having enough space. I have increased the swap, and now i can suspend, but the resume give me swsusp: Error -6 check for resume file
<zibad> mneptok: am i more clear now ?
<Red_Tide> MasterShre: I don't think the NIC is that new, but thanks for the advice I will have a look at it an area I had not thought to explore
<astro76> zibad, I thought we were clear about swap>= ram to hibernate?
<mneptok> zibad: yes. and i still don't see why you're talking about suspend when the problem is with hibernate.
<zibad> mneptok: sorry i didnt chose the right word, for me suspend and hibernate are the same in my language
<zibad> mneptok: my system now hibernate because i have increased my swap space
<mneptok> zibad: so what's the problem?
<zibad> mneptok: before that it couldnt saying not enough space
<astro76> zibad, I see what you're saying, but your system does NOT hibernate because you still can't resume from it
<zibad> mneptok: my problem is when resuming, its as if i have reboot
<mneptok> zibad: you don't have enough swap. i don't care what error messages say.
<zibad> mneptok: its strange that the system doesnt say not enough space as before :/
<mneptok> zibad: your problem is not enough swap. and even if you had it, there's a good chance it wouldn't work.
<whiskeytango> Anyone have an idea on why my SD slot doesnt work?
<kailashamrit> astro76: thanx.  "With your favourite web browser, go to  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/.": Forbidden You do not have permission to access this document.
<kailashamrit>   Web Server at medibuntu.org
<bmk789> whiskeytango: drivers for the reader?
<zibad> mneptok: it works fine on one of my computer
<whiskeytango> Where would i get them for ubuntu?
<zibad> mneptok: so it may work
<Jack_Sparrow> whiskeytango: IS it a plug in usb one or internal as in laptop..
<bmk789> whiskeytango: if there are drivers there most likely in the repos
<astro76> kailashamrit, I honestly prefer to add the repository according to this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-7486ed038a9becc1dff10a24cc07a38a00d70e9f
<threethirty> hello all
<zibad> !swsusp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swsusp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<whiskeytango> Lets pretend i dont know what repos are.
<whiskeytango> Nor do i know how to access them.
<zibad> mneptok: i will try extending the swap more, but i doubt its the reason
<bmk789> whiskeytango: is the big bank of ubuntu software
<whiskeytango> Great, now, where do i find it?
<astro76> whiskeytango, in a laptop? many still don't work because they are proprietary, the manufacturers have not released info
<bmk789> whiskeytango: first run "lspci" in a terminal to see what type of reader you have
<whiskeytango> No, its in my HP PC, internal though, so..
<mneptok> whiskeytango: what kind of reader? internal? external? USB? 1394?
<kailashamrit> astro76: yes but there is only choice upto ubuntu 7.04, but i'm on 7.10. is ok with the last version?
<whiskeytango> Internal
<mneptok> whiskeytango: does any flash media work in that reader?
<kitche> kailashamrit: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<astro76> kailashamrit, yeah I have no idea then... we don't support beta versions in this channel.... try #ubuntu+1
<whiskeytango> I only had teh SD card to test, but ive tried 4..
<Jack_Sparrow> whiskeytango: they make a card slot reader that fits a 3/5" floppy slot that can use generic drivers
<bmk789> whiskeytango: run "lspci|grep Card"
<bmk789> it should say what specific device you have
<broken> Quick question, how do i reconfigure my xorg? I thought it was "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver" but for me it says that its not installed.
<whiskeytango> Nothing found.
<kailashamrit> astro76: thanx a lot!
<anonymous1> Hello, could anybody help me set up my sshd?  I've followed various types of directions and read FAQs and I still can't get it to work.  I've got sshd installed and the daemon is running.  I am able to ssh localhost, but when I try from two other servers, I just get timeouts.  The machine is directly connected to the modem and Port 22 is listening.  That's the last time I'll paste it; I don't want to spam #ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> broken: sudo
<mneptok> broken: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bmk789> maybe its USB even though its internal
<kitche> broken: xserver-xorg not xorg-xserver
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm trying to install LaTeX on an Ubuntu 6.06LTS server; I've manually installed MediaWiki, but I'm getting errors: http://rafb.net/p/CfqVX784.html
<broken> gah ok.
<bmk789> whiskeytango: "lsusb|grep Card"
<mneptok> anonymous1: does your ISP filter low ports?
<mneptok> anonymous1: edit the sshd conf file and start it on 7652 or something
<whiskeytango> Nothing
<astro76> anonymous1, yeah you know since you're directly connected to the Internet anyway, it would be good to change from 22 to a high port anyway
<anonymous1> I don't know.  I'll try a high port.
<astro76> I use a 5 digit port for mine ;)
<astro76> *ports
<whiskeytango> Im having the same issue with my chipset video as well, doesnt show up at all in ubuntu.
<Zhaz> Anyone good with sound issues? I cant get AC3 to work,,
<fluffles> hi people, trying to use Remote Desktop on 7.10, but it seems it listens only on IPv6 ("tcp6" in netstat) and not on IPv4 ("tcp"). is this a firewall issue or what?
<Frogzoo> !sound | Zhaz
<ubotu> Zhaz: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<astro76> !gutsy | fluffles
<ubotu> fluffles: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fluffles> oops sorry
<astro76> fluffles, no worries ;)
<threethirty> Does anyone know how add more virtual desktops, two is just not doing it
<picard-pwns-kirk> right click the virtual desktop thing
<astro76> threethirty, right click, preferences on the desktop switcher
<Zhaz> The sound is actually working just not digital sound I only get stereo
<b_wolf_007> astro76: can you help me please, can we chat in private window
<astro76> b_wolf_007, in the channel please
<threethirty> astro76, all that gives me is the way to put the virtul desktops in different rows
<astro76> threethirty, you using 3d desktop effects?
<astro76> or standard gnome?
<threethirty> yeah, in gutsy
<johnnyjet> threethirty, not, it also allows you to select more virtual desktops.
<astro76> #ubuntu+1
<b_wolf_007> astro76, sorry
<astro76> or #ubuntu-effects
<threethirty> astro76, ty
<BlackCow> ok so i dont know if anyone remembers my earlyer problem but this is how it stands, ubuntu server edition 7.04 can see my DFE-530TX+, the eathernet connection works on a lap top, but the computer isnt showing up on my network nor can it ping anything internally or externally
<BlackCow> where do I go from here
<bmk789> BlackCow: did it get an IP?
<astro76> BlackCow, what do you mean it works on a laptop? ubuntu server is installed on a regular machine?
<aLeSD> hi I upgraded to 7.10 ... but how to configure compiz fusion ?
<bmk789> aLeSD: #ubuntu+1
<BlackCow> the eathernet works on a laptop seperatly
<aLeSD> ok
<BlackCow> but when i plug into the server the basetation isnt connecting to it
<BlackCow> and assigning it an IP
<superkirbyartist> Why does my computer hang (ie. clock which display seconds stops moving, mouse stops moving, keyboard doesn't respond) so often?
<bmk789> BlackCow: try running "sudo dhclient eth0"
<SpudDogg> What is the best way to find out the GRUB name for a partition?  i.e. (hdx,x)
<BlackCow> ok, and just to make sure you can run a server behind a router right? as long as you have the correct ports open
<anonymous1> I still get timeouts from the two servers.
<anonymous1> It also looks like /var/log/auth.log doesn't show any attempted login.
<SpudDogg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Leovenous> Okay I'm annoyed.... getting the grub 18 error....
<bmk789> BlackCow: yes
<astro76> BlackCow, yeah you have to forward ports
<Leovenous> The forums say its an issue with the HD setting
<BlackCow> right, ok im going to try that thing
<Leovenous> None of the workarounds in the threads have... worked.
<superkirbyartist> Why does my computer hang (ie. clock which display seconds stops moving, mouse stops moving, keyboard doesn't respond) so often?
<superkirbyartist> Especially noting I'm using "stable" 7.04
<BlackCow> thank you, sudo dhclient eth0 worked
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: sounds like a hardware problem or kernel panic
<b_wolf_007> EminX: can you give me a favour
<BlackCow> ill have to remember that
<Hilikus> can someone help me with this warning when starting apache
<Hilikus> [Tue Oct 02 20:10:20 2007]  [warn]  The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/wiki at line 1 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
<astro76> superkirbyartist, yeah probably a piece of hardware.. how long does it hang?
<superkirbyartist> bmk789: yes, during the GUI.
<Hilikus> there are no other aliases in there referencing that directory
<EminX> b_wolf_007: I'll try, ask me
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: could it be overheating?
<superkirbyartist> It hangs at random times and I cannot use the computer anymore without restarting.
<superkirbyartist> bmk789: installed two cheap fans, no help.
<usr13> Are ati drivers available in some repository some place?
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: have you monitored temps?
<datakid> how can I clear some room on my boot partition? I need to clear up 111K :)
<superkirbyartist> bmk789 how do we do that?
<superkirbyartist> Is there a gnome-applet?
<Leovenous> Depending on how I set CMOS I either get that error 18 or I get an endless loop of "Grub"
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors sensors-detect
<b_wolf_007> EminX: I'm trying to use desktop effects and have problems with graphic drivers
<astro76> superkirbyartist, sometimes you can just check in the bios too
<astro76> superkirbyartist, you running restricted 3d drivers?
<superkirbyartist> astro76, have to.
<astro76> superkirbyartist, what card?
<usr13> !find ati 7.10
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters (and 140 others)
<superkirbyartist> nvidia.
<bmk789> Leovenous: try reinstalling grub
<astro76> superkirbyartist, exactly which one? :p
<usr13> !find ati
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters (and 140 others)
<superkirbyartist> astro76: Geforce somethingish, 256MB of RAM, costs 100$.
<Leovenous> Can I do just that step with the ubuntu-server install disk?
<yell0w> hey guys, has anyone got their "export to external monitor" key to work ?
<bmk789> Leovenous: i believe so
<astro76> superkirbyartist, if it's not a heat issue, the basics of hardware troubleshooting is to remove stuff until the problem goes away
<Leovenous> Or do I need grub by itself
<superkirbyartist> astro76, bmk789, cannot find sensors-detect
<bmk789> Leovenous: it seems your grub install is either incorrectly configured or corrupt
<datakid> how can I clear some room on my boot partition? I need to clear up 111K :)
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: then its just lm-sensors, my mistake
<bmk789> datakid: uninstall previous kernels?
<astro76> datakid, uninstall old kernel versions?
<datakid> ok cheers
<superkirbyartist> ...nice magic trick, what was it supposed to do?
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: after thats installed, run "sudo sensors-detect" and basically answer yes to everything, when thats done just run "sensors" and it should give system temps
<SpudDogg> Is it possible to boot ubuntu from a SATA drive, and windows from an IDE drive?
<kitche> SpudDogg: yes of course
<Troseph> Check it out: Ubuntu in VirtualBox in on MacOS http://flickr.com/photos/troseph/sets/72157602243564005/
<datakid> bmk789, astro76 how would I do that? Synaptic only tells me one is installed?
<SpudDogg> kitche, how do i find out the grub names (hdx,x) for that windows partition?
<astro76> datakid, you searched for "linux"
<superkirbyartist> Why is there a Maxim?  Is this Linuxxx now?
<kitche> SpudDogg: fdisk -l usually windows parition is always ,0 you have to figure out the hdX part
<bmk789> SpudDogg: it depends which is set as master in bios
<astro76> datakid, I guess you made your /boot too small
<mneptok> datakid: if you have only one kernel installed and you're out of space, your /boot is too small or you need to stop storing mp3s there.
<Jack_Sparrow> SpudDogg: the few times I have tried mixing ide and sata drives in the same box.. it became rather sluggish like the system was slowed down by adding the ide
<superkirbyartist> Now what?
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: what did you just run?
<superkirbyartist> sensors-detectt
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: then "sensors" should give you the temps
<datakid> astro76 - yes, I did, and there's only one listed, but when I boot there are >2 listed in the grub boot menu
<austin_> does anyone know how to open a .rar file?
<Troseph> urar
<Frogzoo> austin_: unrar
<julien_> apt-get install rar
<frylock^> i just installed ubuntu, i plug in my USB wifi adapter, it recognizes my network, however hangs forever when trying to connect to it. i started out with wep, now i removed encryption altogether, problem persists.
* mneptok gags a little with the mention of .rar
<SpudDogg> kitche, fdisk shows the ntfs partition on hda1 (so partition 0, i understand that much) but out of the three HDDs in this computer, I don't know how to find out what the hdx would be
<Pelo> austin_, sudo apt-get unrar and then just right click the file and extract
* Troseph gags too.
<superkirbyartist> Thanks.  +37C, playing a ZOEgirl video on RealPlayer.
<SpudDogg> Jack_Sparrow, yea, this is only temporary...I dont use windoes
<SpudDogg> windows
<austin_> thanks
<superkirbyartist> Went up to 38C.
<superkirbyartist> 39C... oh no, it will blow up!
<superkirbyartist> 38
<bmk789> superkirbyartist: that should let you make sure your proc stay within its stable temps, what CPU?
<kitche> SpudDogg: would be hd0 then
<superkirbyartist> ZOE left and now it's 33C.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  your cpu temp ?  laptop or desktop ?
<superkirbyartist> Desk with two fans.  Notice how much heat RealPlayer makes.
<pompillo> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pompillo> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<pompillo> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<SpudDogg> kitche, /boot/grub/device.map shows (hd0) is my /dev/sda
<astro76> !ops | pompillo
<ubotu> pompillo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<superkirbyartist> Goes up 5C when playing video.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host110-178-dynamic.14-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by LjL
<josh__> hey all
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> SpudDogg: well then hd1 maybe
<josh__> how can i give myself full rights for /var/www?
<jimmacdonald> ok here's a stupid question ... How would you folks go about logging a user off remotely? I know how I would do it. (I am a solaris admin) but I want to see if there is something better.
<SpudDogg> kitche, tried that :(  and hd2-7
<erichj> josh, you shouldn't
<josh__> currently, i cant create folders etc in the folder
<superkirbyartist> Is there a gnome-applet (or one I can make) that will tell me the temperature?
<SpudDogg> kitche, but i dont know if i had the partition at 0 or 1
<erichj> josh, create a symlink to /var/www from your home directory
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<CoasterMaster> superkirbyartist, there's one for gnome-panel
<superkirbyartist> GO FIREFOX 2.0.0.7 BOO FIREFOX 2.0.0.3
<the_chocobo> can anyone tell me how to install java?
<josh__> ok...
<superkirbyartist> CoasterMaster, what's it called?
<PThomas> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu-server in CommandLine, is there anyway for the 'terminal' to be fit to the screen?
<superkirbyartist> !overheat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overheat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> the_chocobo, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, my desktop has many fans in it and the temp goes up to 60C on a hot day, the only time I ever go below 40C is in the morning if the case is open and I left the windows open on a cold night
<erichj> the_chocobo, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<the_chocobo> thanks
<LjL> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kitche> SpudDogg: hmm then something is odd if grub can't detect your drive
<mneptok> the_chocobo: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<CoasterMaster> superkirbyartist, Weather Report.  Right click on a panel and select Add to Panel
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, why does mine hang so much?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, might have to do with the cpu you have
<superkirbyartist> Silly, that's the city whether!
<frylock^> i just installed ubuntu, i plug in my USB wifi adapter, it recognizes my network, however hangs forever when trying to connect to it. i started out with wep, now i removed encryption altogether, problem persists. rebooted pc and router, problem persits. i googled, many complaints but no answers.
<arakthor> superkirbyartist: are you overclocking your machine?
<CoasterMaster> superkirbyartist, ohhhhhhhhh you're talking internal temp...you just said temperature
<superkirbyartist> Arakthor, no need to, it's 1.8GHz.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, and it is quite possible you are not reading the cpu temp,  I get 38 on case and on hdd but never on cpu
<superkirbyartist> Yes, CoasterMaster.
<CoasterMaster> !imsensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imsensors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SpudDogg> kitche, that's what i thought.  i just checked /boot/grub/menu.lst and i had it set to (hd2,0) then at the grub menu i tried (hd1-7,0-3)  and got nothing.  is there a grub command i can run to list all the partitions?
<bmk789> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<LjL> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 489 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<kitche> SpudDogg: hmm not sure might want to look it up
<SpudDogg> kitche, rgr.  thanks man
<PThomas> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu-server in CommandLine, is there anyway for the 'terminal' to be fit to the screen?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  sensors applets ,  it's in synaptic you can access it from the add to pannel menu when right clicking the pannel
<kitche> I really wish my computer had sensors in it :(
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, this might be helpfull to you  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<mneptok> PThomas: F11
<Pelo> kitche, are you sure it doesn'T ?
<PThomas> mneptok: ?
<PThomas> that just adds ~
<mneptok> PThomas: you want gterm to be fullscreen?
<cafuego> kitche: You cna probably play with hddtemp even if you don't have cpu or chipset sensors.
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, it's "PCI Card".  And it goes up with graphic tasks (video).
<superkirbyartist> 28 right now.
<kitche> Pelo: yep I m sure my temp is -238 degrees :) the bios doesn't have sensor information either
<PThomas> mneptok: it's just command line, theres no desktop.
<erichj> i think he means tty1
<mneptok> PThomas: i don't think i understand what you want
<frylock^> April 4th, 2007 at 7:30 pm
<frylock^> Too bad getting WiFi to work with Ubuntu is such a flipping hassle. Thats the deal-breaker right there. My days of hassling commands and special case stuff are long-over. (In fact I think they went out the door just about the time the 486DX 33 was no longer the hottest thing going. Wake me up when Linux works with WiFi.
<mneptok> PThomas: is the dispaly off center or not taking up the full screen? change the monitor geometry using its menus.
<bmk789> frylock^: what device?
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  that's the temp of your video card then, not the cpu
<PThomas> mneptok: what menus?
<pike_> frylock^: i have zero issues with wifi on various cards
<arakthor> frylok: get a non-broadcom card
<PThomas> mneptok: I just want the CL full screen
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, it would probably go up even more if you pay a very graphicaly intense game
<arakthor> frylok: I know what you run, and broadcom + linux == unhappy times
<mneptok> PThomas: adjust the monitor
<cafuego> arakthor: Sorry, my broadcom works hassle free and has done so for a good 12 months.
<erichj> arakthor, my broadcom cards all work out of the box with gutsy
<PThomas> mneptok: It's only with server, my xp on my other partition fits to screen.
<Jack_Sparrow> my broadcom is fine
<arakthor> haven't tried with gutsy, just got an ew lappie with an atheros
<mneptok> PThomas: adjust. the. monitor.
<macd> does ubuntu-server use fb in console? his terminal might be centered in the screen
<Error403> I don't have any trouble with my toshiba laptop's wifi.
<mneptok> frylock^: please don't troll like that
<the_chocobo> okay, it keeps telling me to insert the disk 'ubuntu 7.04 _feisty tawn_ - release i386
<frylock^> arakthor, pike_, bmk789: i use edimax
<PThomas> mneptok: Why would I adjust the monitor, if desktop and xp fit to screen, but cl doesnt.
<pike_> the_chocobo: when installing software?
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, what's wrong with that?
<superkirbyartist> BTW, GFX card is AGP.
<the_chocobo> yes
<erichj> broadcom 440 ethernet and 4318 wireless work with no problems for me
<Pelo> the_chocobo,  so insert it
<mneptok> PThomas: because WINDOWS IS NOT LINUX?!
<cafuego> PThomas: Because that's how you fix it. *sigh*
<macd> PThomas, b/c its running at a different resolution.
<cafuego> PThomas: Difference video mode, needs adjustment. That's just how it is.
<PThomas> So how do I change resolution in CL?
<rav> does anyone know how to enable direct rendering in a intel chipset? or a  Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device to be EXACT.
<pike_> the_chocobo: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  put a # in front of the cd entry or remove it in synaptic then sudo apt-get update
<the_chocobo> i never got a disk
<mneptok> PThomas: adjust the monitor settings. case closed.
<Pelo> superkirbyartist,  nothing wrong with it ,  I'm just saying that  it's not your cpu temp you are talking about , which is what ppl usualy refer to when they speak of their comp's temp , as I did when I talked about mine
<cafuego> PThomas: You don't, you tweak the controls on the monitor to fix up alignment and/or size.
<pike_> the_chocobo: you dont need it
<Pelo> the_chocobo, how did you install ubuntu ?
<macd> I guess you could use fb to change the resolution, but just seems silly on server
<superkirbyartist> Pelo, I'm trying to install gkrellm
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, best of luck,  I didn't realy care much for it myself
<pike_> macd: not silly. l337  ;p
<thiebaude> im having trouble running briquolo
<the_chocobo> Pelo: my friend let me borrow a burned disk
<anonymous1> the_chocobo, you can also download the ISO image file and mount it in /cdrom/  I had to do this because I don't have a CD-ROM drive!
<frylock^> mneptok: sorry about the trolling. i just browsed the web for the same problem and found http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html#comment-10595, that comment pretty much reflected my moods
<cafuego> PThomas: it probably even has an auto-align function.
<superkirbyartist> Why not?
<PThomas> cafuego: I'm on a laptop, there is none.
<pike_> frylock^: wpa is still a bit more of a hassel
<rav> anyone, know how to enable direct rendering?
<frylock^> pike_: i'm talking about basic connection, no wpa, even no wep
<JpSSgtRock> Hi, all
<erichj> rav, what driver for intel are you using?
<Error403> okay, I have a hauppage pvr-150 tuner and I can't get it to work with, say, irw until I type in the console:: sudo pckg-reconfigure lirc - Is there a way to make  lirc work correctly at startup?
<JpSSgtRock> Is this the right forum for a question about cupsys?
<rav> how would i go about checking that?
<Pelo> the_chocobo,   menu > system > admin > software sources,  first tab I beleive,  uncheck the cd at the bottom ,  while you are in there check all the other boxes on the first tab and the backport one in the third tab,  then try to do your install again
<frylock^> pike_: the router is tp-link xr something, and the adapter is edimax. works fine with windoze (plug&play)
<yell0w> !ask > JpSSgtRock
<mneptok> frylock^: i'll give you a million dollars if you guess the secret word. you get one guess. no hints. and if you fail, it's *your* fault for "being stupid." it's not *my* fault for being ridiculously secretive.
<erichj> rav open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock, this is the ubuntu channel , try asking if we can't anser we'll try and direct you to where they can
<mneptok> frylock^: this is the sentiment you are parroting
<erichj> should fix you up
<thiebaude> i have a question about briquolo, if anyone could help
<superkirbyartist> This is ugly!
<JpSSgtRock> OoooK.
<anonymous1> Thanks for the instantaneous help:)  This looks like a job for the forums and some time.
<pike_> frylock^: never heard of that card sorry.  most any linksys or whatever youd buy in a best buy or radioshack will work
<JpSSgtRock> I've got a problem with my pagesize.
<rav> it says i have the newest version
<Pelo> superkirbyartist, what do you want to do ? monitor your temps ?   there are pannel aps to do that
<pike_> frylock^: there is always ndiswrapper
<mneptok> frylock^: wireless does not work with a lot of cards because vendors *refuse* to release specs. this is not a technical problem with Linux. it's a social problem with wireless manufacturers.
<JpSSgtRock> CUPS inists that it's set to letter, but it sees the printable area as A4.
<superkirbyartist> Yes, Pelo.
<rav> glxinfo | grep direct gives me a big fat NO
<frylock^> pike_: nicely enough, the usb is straight away recognized and it also picked up the network. connecting is the problem.
<JpSSgtRock> I've changed /etc/papersize from 'a4' to 'letter'.
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock, you need to check in both cups and in the app you are printing from
<mneptok> JpSSgtRock: what app?
<JpSSgtRock> I've also re-re-checked that CUPS is set to letter.
<JpSSgtRock> Right now, I'm just trying to print the test page correctly.
<erichj> rav, give me a sec then. think you need to run dpkg --reconfigure, just a sec
<frylock^> pike_: yes, i've read about ndiswrapper, what is that; and does it come by default. i'm obviously in a bit of catch-22 here, i can't apt-get anything i don't have since i don't have network, thus no internet.
<pike_> frylock^: ive been amazed recently by the stuff ubuntu detects but that does sound like a driver problem
<JpSSgtRock> The test page says:
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock, if the test page is correct check in the settings in the app, and check the printer settings from the app
<rav> ok, thanks man.
<JpSSgtRock> Page Size 8.25x10.38 in
<JpSSgtRock> The Test page is incorrect.
<pike_> frylock^: ndiswrapper basically allows you to use the windows driver for your card in linux
<mneptok> frylock^: do you have PCMCIA/Cardbus or PCI in that machine?
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock,  please don'T use the enter key for punctuation
<frylock^> mneptok: yes, there is a wired network card
<frylock^> mneptok: unused of course
<pike_> frylock^: best off asking someone else here though ive never used it
<mneptok> frylock^: spare PCI slot?
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock,  also try this,  delete the printer and install it again selecting the correct page size when you install
<frylock^> mneptok: i bet i do
<eggd> i have a iso file that is splitted up into ~40 rar-files. how do i open it?
<superkirbyartist> Later.
<kevinO> how do i add write premissions to a perticular folder?
<JpSSgtRock> OK, hang on.
<frylock^> let me take a look
<mneptok> frylock^: you in the US?
<Pelo> eggd,  just extract the  r00 file
<jrib> !rar > eggd (read the private message from ubotu)
<pike_> eggd: sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar e file.rar.001
<usr13> kevinO: chmod +w foldername
<Pelo> kevinO,   sudo chmod 777 /path/folder
<frylock^> mneptok: got two pci slots available, but i'm outside us
<mneptok> frylock^: where?
<kevinO> pelo thanks
<mneptok> ah, Israel
<frylock^> mneptok: israel. you think a pci-based wireless adapter would do the trick?
<erichj> rav, type sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gregorovius> I want to install RKhunter, and it needs a mail transport agent, but I don't want to have exim running all the time. anybody knows of a really minimal and light MTA?
<usr13> kevinO: Pelo: Told you how to give rwx permissions
<PThomas> Okay, maybe I'm just being a n00b, but I still don't understand what you are talking about.
<mneptok> frylock^: only one that is supported. give me a URL to your favorite online hardware vendor.
<Rodya> does anyone know of a graphical web browser that is really small and lightweight? (basically what I am looking for is the ability to browse the web and nothing else, small, fast, not a lot of features)
<usr13> kevinO: Pelo: Told you how to give rwx permissions to ALL
<mneptok> frylock^: i'll find you a well-supported card that will "just work"
<pike_> Rodya: dillo or in terminal do links2 -g  thats cli but it allows mouse and is graphical with the -g
<mneptok> frylock^: for not *too* many shekels ;)
* Pelo glares at usr13   : "snitch" 
<rav> dkpg not found?
<kevinO> usr13 to everyone?
<Pelo> rav,   dpkg
<frylock^> mneptok: ;) let me look for the wifi adapters, i don't think you'll be able to browse in the holy language
<erichj> yeah
<usr13>  kevinO:  To all
<Pelo> kevinO, try 755 instead
<PThomas> How am I suppose to make CommandLine fit to screen?
<SpudDogg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usr13>  kevinO:  To user owner others
<mneptok> frylock^: you sure? i may be a sabra. ;)
<Rodya> thanks pike_ that works great
<pike_> PThomas: sure its not just monitor setting? try the adjustmenst on monitor
<PThomas> pike_: It's a laptop, I don't have much only brightness.
<slimjimslim> hi, my x windows is broken (probably b/c of a new graphics driver) and i get, from `ps -A`, a process called XKeepsCrashing, does anyone know what that means?
<rav> it says stuff about --help and --dhelp and bla
<Pelo> slimjimslim, try doing a forum search for the error msg you get   www.ubuntuforums.org
<DoYouKnow> Anyone know if James Burgett is doing anything in the chicagoland area?
<frylock^> mneptok: i think you'll find it somewhat unrich: https://www.misradia.co.il/application/product_viewRegular.asp?Pid=202&Group=2
<Pelo> rav,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pike_> PThomas: xgamma -gamma 1.5  or 1 to return to normal brightness basically 1 is normal and 1.2 2 3 whatever is brighter
<darthc0da> hey, I'm thinking of getting ubuntu for a new thinkpad x30, which has a 1.2 ghz pentium 3 and 256 mb ram
<DoYouKnow> relating to refurbishing PCs with ubuntu and giving them to older people, etc.
<darthc0da> how fast would it run?
<rav> Ok, it poped up
<pike_> darthc0da: xubuntu should run well on that
* MAfifi slaps _tilman with a big red brick
<PThomas> pike_: I'm not trying to change brightness, just saying thats the only shortcut keys I have for the display.
<Pelo> darthc0da, that's close to the minimum
* MAfifi slaps _tilman with a big red brick
<pike_> PThomas: lol oh
<darthc0da> ok
* MAfifi slaps _tilman with a rainbow trout
<darthc0da> do you know if there'd be a better distro?
<darthc0da> (or is that not for a ubuntu irc channel lol)
<mneptok> frylock^: todah raba
<JpSSgtRock> After re-adding the printer, the CUPS test page is still set to A4 instead of letter.
<Pelo> darthc0da, xubuntu was suggested
<PThomas> pike_: Yea, I just want to have command line in a full window, rather than just a 640x468 box maybe?
<erichj> rav, just answer the questions
<soundray> darthc0da: I run xubuntu on a slower machine than that, and it's fine
<darthc0da> ok
<usr13>  kevinO:  1=r 2=w 4=x  1+2=3 1+4=5 2+4=6 1+2+4=7
<pike_> PThomas: i see it is in center of screen?
<darthc0da> thx
<PThomas> pike_: Yes.
<frylock^> mneptok: toda leha
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock,  check all the propertie tabs,  some of my printers have more then one place for settingthe paper size
<rav> what video card driver should i select for a intel chipset?
<JpSSgtRock> OK, will doublecheck.  This is an HP3210 if that helps.
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock,  as an after thought , you mean the test page from cups right  ? not the test page for the printer
<erichj> which chipset do you have?
<blahblahblah> anyone know how to make "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" automatically start when the computer boots up
<JpSSgtRock> Yes the test page from CUPS.
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock, it doesn'T help me , but it might be worth a search in the fourm
<pike_> PThomas: not sure what the issue is but adding vga=0x317 to the kernel line in menu.lst and reboot may work. sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst look for the kernel   /boot/etc and just add the vga to end of the line
<soundray> blahblahblah: 'echo bcm43x | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<pike_> PThomas: that doesnt have to be hex
<JpSSgtRock> The forum led me to /etc/papersize.
<rav> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device  that one
<soundray> blahblahblah: forgot one x, but you get the gist
<JpSSgtRock> That's why I'm here now.  :)
<mneptok> frylock^: ugh. it *is* a mess ... balagan. look here - http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<Pelo> JpSSgtRock, got it
<blahblahblah> soundray: would i have to keep putting my password in as well
<guru> there seems to be an issue with python2.5 and freevo - how do i uninstall python2.5 and revert to python2.4 (including the older version of pygame which works with freevo)?
<mneptok> frylock^: use that to find a PCI card with good MadWiFi support, and Ubuntu will be happy.
<erichj> rav i810
<Pelo> guru,  try with synaptic
<soundray> blahblahblah: no. /etc/modules contains a list of modules to be loaded at startup. No questions asked
<Pelo> later folks
<guru> if i do 'apt-get remove python2.5' it attempts to remove all packages which depend on python
<PThomas> pike_: Is it fine if its '....ro quiet splash vga=0x317' ?
<pike_> guru: any reason not to leave 2.5 and 2.4?
<pike_> phoenixz: yep
<Pelo> guru, there is a way in synaptic to install previous versions of a package ,  just click around and you'll find it
<frylock^> mneptok: USB adapters are no good?
<SpudDogg> kitche, i got grub to get past the menu, but now i get a hard lockup with just "Starting up..." on my screen.  keyboard is locked, everything is locked.  any ideas?  i found out though that my windows partition is on (hd1,0)
<mneptok> frylock^: PCI with MadWiFi support are *far* better
<guru> pike_: yes, scroll up...freevo does not work with python2.5
<blahblahblah> soundray: thanks
<rav> ok, how much mem should i give the card? in KB
<mneptok> rav: 0
<blahblahblah> soundray: would that work for any user signed in?
<pike_> rav: just let it autodetect usually
<volantares> hi all
<rav> ok, and if it isnt good, i can always comeback and give it more later right?
<jrib> PThomas: you need to press the right button on your keyboard so it stretches, mine was fn-f5 or change res like pike_ suggests
<volantares> ikonia: hi, if you're there
<pike_> PThomas: sorry that yep was for you :)
<soundray> blahblahblah: anything in /etc is system-wide. Modules are loaded before any login comes up.
<frylock^> mneptok: are you certain that it's not a config thing? ubuntu recognizes right away the usb adapter and the existance of the networks. my router can pick the adapter up too, it just says "Status = Disconnected"
<D4N`> yo
<blahblahblah> soundray: i appreciate it.. thanks
<erichj> rav, for driver you should actually put intel
<erichj> rav if that is available
<jrib> !tty > PThomas (read the private message from ubotu)
<PThomas> restarting
<mneptok> frylock^: i don't use or recommend USB adapters. they are almost universally crap and undependable.
<PThomas> jrib: thanks
<volantares> unreliable?
<mneptok> frylock^: *must* eat. the MadWiFi compatability page will guide you right. l'hit!
<frylock^> ciao
<soundray> mneptok: anecdotal, I know, but I use a wireless USB device routinely on my desktop without trouble for about a year, everyday heavy use. I had an Atheros PCI card die on me.
<jacob_> how do i play *.wav files?
<soundray> jacob_: gnome-open file.wav
<Tmcarr> I have an GeForce FX 5200 Video card, does anyone have any instructions for installing to correct drivers for it, and if it will increase resolution?
<rav> ok, i answered all the questions, so should i restart or ?
<mneptok> !worksforme > soundray
<mneptok> :P
<usr13> jacob_: play *.wav
<erichj> rav hit catrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<mneptok> Tmcarr: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<erichj> ctrl
<pike_> rav: and pray
<erichj> yeah
* mneptok goes for food
<erichj> lol
<soundray> mneptok: I could have fired that at you
<Tmcarr> do I just put that into a terminal?
<mneptok> soundray: what?
<guru> i don't see a way to revert to a previous version
<soundray> mneptok: !worksforme
<PThomas> Thanks, it works now.
<mneptok> soundray: PCI wireless cards is !works_in_Canonical's_hardware_certification_lab though ;)
<Tmcarr> Wont let me use that command, says invalid access
<erichj> hmm rav should have been back by now
<soundray> mneptok: can you point me to a source of that information?
<mikebot> DOes ayone here know about using latex in ubuntu?
<mneptok> soundray: sure. i just told you.
<Tmcarr> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tmcarr> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Tmcarr> "
<soundray> mikebot: yeah, a bit
<h1st0> !latex > mikebot
<mikebot> soundray: I'm getting this error when I type 'latex blah.tex': dvips: Font ecrm1728 at 8000 not found; scaling 600 instead.
<soundray> mneptok: I was thinking of a URL, perhaps?
<gogeta> zzzzzzzzz
<erichj> Tmcarr, sudo dpkg configure -a
<mneptok> soundray: we don't publish our partner's private certification data
<mneptok> *partners'
<volantares> if i want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, what's the best way to partition things? (I can dedicate a IDE drive to each)
<rav> no dice, i hit the code and it still says no direct render enabled. should I do the code again, and select intel video driver?
<slimjimflim> when i switch usernames, then do whoami, i'm still the same user as before, anyone know what could cause that?
<erichj> rav, yeah
<gogeta> volantares the ubuntu install can handel that
<soundray> mneptok: in other words, that lab evidence is no better than mine.
<SerenadedAbyss> woot!! Ubuntu...
<gogeta> anyway you like
<guru> whenever i attempt to remove python2.5 synaptic tells me that i have to remove several other packages which i use - i don't see a way to easily revert to python2.4 without uninstalling everything then reinstalling
<SerenadedAbyss> is soo not my style...
<rav> and it has nothing to do with how much mem the card has?
<erichj> rav if that doesn't work than i am not sure, my laptop uses intel 945 but it does direct render
<volantares> gogeta: except the way i did originally.. but that's ok.. hmm ok
<soundray> mikebot: I can't imagine that being right. Why would calling latex invoke dvips?
<erichj> rav, your bios controls that so don't worry about it
<gogeta> what?
<mneptok> soundray: no, i just can't show you specific internal data. but not one person in this office would use or recommend a USB adapter based on our experiences.
<soundray> mikebot: what output format are you aiming for?
<kst> volantares get 1 winxp partition, 1 linux partition, 1 /home parition, 1 swap partition and MAYBE 1 partition to exchange files between win and linux although both sys can read both NTFS and EXT3 (with drivers)
<eggd> How do I open splitted rar files?
<gogeta> volantares why all that
<soundray> eggd: point unrar-free to the first file
<mikebot> soundray: pdf, sorry, that's from 'dvipdf'
<kst> eggd open the first one, should load the others automatically i think
<slimjimflim> when i switch usernames, then do whoami, i'm still the same user as before, anyone know what could cause that?
<gogeta> volantares go to manul slect the dirve you whant linux on or wanna resize the installer handels all this
<kst> nice nickname btw eggd :)
<eggd> kst: it didn't
<kst> gd? :p
<soundray> mikebot: is using 'pdflatex file.tex' an option?
<eggd> fett gd.
<erichj> slimjimflim, ubuntu won't fall for your tricks
<mikebot> soundray: If it works, sure, let me try thtat.
<jrib> eggd: read the link from ubotu
<gogeta> yes it can even resize windows
<slimjimflim> erichj, huh?
<volantares> kst and gogeta: yeah, that will be fine, my bigger concern is whether windows should be put on the first drive or second as far as making things as easy as possible for grub
<the_chocobo> i need some help, i am installing a program and it keeps telling me to insert the installation cd but i don't have one
<erichj> slimjimflim, just messing with you
<mikebot> soundray: Still poor output
<kst> dont think it matters volantares
<gogeta> i would say first
<slimjimflim> erichj, so you don't know anything about it?
<soundray> mikebot: you mean the PDF is poor? Or you're still getting errors?
<mikebot> soundray: This error resulted when I accidently tried to dvi a file that didn't exist I think--and I tried reinstalling all the tex-base, etc. files, but it still does this.
<gogeta> grub can handel it wyther way but windows tends to not like not being on first
<volantares> gogeta win on first, lin of second?
<mikebot> soundray: The pdf quality is poor..
<erichj> slimjimflim, can't say that i have ever experienced that before
<mikebot> soundray: let me pastebin you
<rav> okk, ill ctrl alt back and pray
<godzirra> is there a way to resize two ext3 partitions without formatting them both?
<gogeta> yea that will work fine
<erichj> rav good luck!
<SerenadedAbyss> forget this channel... wayyy to busy...
<soundray> mikebot: which version of ubuntu?
<kst> mikebot maybe remove it completele and get a full texlive install from CTAN
<astro76> slimjimflim, try with su -l
<jacob_> usr13 http://pastebin.com/m48fab58d
<mikebot> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m26be5991
<the_chocobo> i need some help, i am installing a program and it keeps telling me to insert the installation cd but i don't have one
<mikebot> kst: Yikes, OK, that'll be my last resort.
<volantares> k
<erichj> the_chocobo, download iso and mount it
<mikebot> soundray: fiesty
<kst> mikebot http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-en/live.html thats what I did, everything seems to work flawlessly :)
<volantares> well thanks.. talk to you soon i am sure
<slimjimflim> when i switch usernames, then do whoami, i'm still the same user as before, anyone know what could cause that?
<the_chocobo> erichj: how do i do that?
<astro76> slimjimflim, try with su -l
<mikebot> kst: Thanks,
<soundray> kst: please don't recommend installing software from other sources when ubuntu packages are available
<kst> sure, sorry
<kst> is there even a complete texlive package (as in >1gig) in the repositories?
<soundray> mikebot: tex-base is a tetex package. I suggest you make sure you have the texlive packages installed instead.
<mikebot> soundray: OK, I'll check that.
<slimjimflim> astro76,  that didn't help
<erichj> the_chocobo, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Image_.28ISO.29_files_without_burning
<mikebot> soundray: I actually have to be somewhere at 6 (I'm already late), but I'll try that.
<mikebot> Hopefully you're still here in an hour ;)
<mikebot> Thanks for the help though; bye,
<slimjimflim> astry76, but thx
<soundray> mikebot: it's quite possible that this will fix your problem. If not, you'll have to configure dvips and make it default to the desired output resolution.
<kst> thats why i said soundray :) my tex was bugged aswell, then i removed everything and went for texlive as in the link i gave
<mikebot> soundray: OK, perfect.
<jacob_> anybody knows how to play .wav files?
<iobelisk> whats the irc channel for epiphany?
<rav> noooo, it did not do it.
<gogeta> jacob wha?
<gogeta> anything will play .wav
<erichj> the_chocobo, and in case you are wondering you will need to download the iso of whichever flavor of ubuntu you are running
<slimjimflim> jacob_ totem will probably do it
<jacob_> gogeta, oh stupid me, let me see
<jacob_> lol
<slimjimflim> jacob_ aka movie player
<gogeta> LOL
<jrib> iobelisk: #epiphany on gnome irc
<CarlFK> where is the gutsy version of  https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/
<rav> what driver are you running?
<the_chocobo> erichj: thank you very much
<soundray> !info texlive | kst
<ubotu> kst: texlive: TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2005.dfsg.3-1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 84 kB
<erichj> the_chocobo, welcome
<Zylstra555> I need to edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf in Nano, how do I do this?
<ePax> Is it possible to install superkaramba on ubuntu?
<jacob_> slimjimflim when i open the wav file directly it doesn't go, is the wav file corrupted?
<slimjimflim> jacob_ what are you opening it w/
<kst> so it's not soundray? :)
<gogeta> lol its a wav
<iobelisk> jrib: the gnome server is not listed on the xchat menu, do you know the address to it?
<gogeta> any meda player should handel it
<soundray> kst: it's not what?
<kst> a full install
<rav> erichj, no dice on that driver
<gogeta> try a dirrent wav
<jrib> iobelisk: irc.gnome.org should work
<soundray> kst: yes, it is. It pulls in other packages as dependencies.
<jacob_> slimjimflime swhen i open it directly from my mp3 player i get an error message
<gogeta> what message
<iobelisk> thanks, i will try that right now!
<zetheroo> I am trying to install a plugin.... where is the folder that I am meant to drop the plugin into?
<kst> soundray in synaptic? but what about packages you need after install because somethiing wont compile properly?
<jacob_> gogeta, let me send you the error message
<zetheroo> anyone know?
<marcanela> q es esto
<kst> zetheroo plugin for what?
<gogeta> if its not multi line you can past it hear
<soundray> kst: you find out which of the many non-default texlive packages provides it, and install that. apt-file comes in handy.
<zetheroo> kst: sorry I forgot to say... GIMP
<rav> erichj: what driver do you have for your chipset?
<rav> f
<soundray> kst: the set of "basic" texlive packages is 152MB installed size
<zetheroo> kst : I need to know where the plugin directory is ... but not the one in the HOME dir..... in the root area...
<jacob_> gogeta, please use jacob at the beginning of your messages please, if not, that'll be fine, but i would prefer you would
<soundray> zetheroo: /usr/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/
<jacob_> gogeta http://pastebin.com/m4c185e11
<zetheroo> soundray : thanks... will try that
<Gothfunc> i have installed lirc, yet /dev/lirc does not exist, only /dev/lircd.  that's not right is it?
<gogeta> LOL
<soundray> Gothfunc: it's fine
<gogeta> jacob_ i dont think its a real file
<jacob_> gogeta, lol, you serious?
<gogeta> jacob_ yes it says its a text file
<gogeta> where you get it
<Gothfunc> soundray: when i run irrecord, i get: irrecord: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<jacob_> gogeta let me download a new wav file and see what happens
<gogeta> jacob_ probly the classes vires in a wav
<rav> damn, im screwed with this aint I
<Gothfunc> do i just link /dev/lirc to /dev/lircd?
<jacob_> gogeta i have an mp3 that has a mic to record conversations in the form of wav files
<zetheroo> how do I load a nautilus file browser as root?
<soundray> Gothfunc: you have to configure things correctly in /etc/lirc . It's a bit tricky
<gogeta> jacob_ a riff wav?
<jacob_> gogeta, sorry don't know what you mean by riff wav
<cranshinibon> hey everyone
<gogeta> jacob_ mp3 hacked up to look like wavs
<zetheroo> anyone know?
<Photocopy> there we go
<Photocopy> rofl
<Gothfunc> soundray: ok sure, i've read the docs and found my remote's config.  i'm trying the hello world lircrc from the faq.  i'm not sure what i'm missing
<jacob_> gogeta, i can't seem to play the record within the mp3 player, it's probably the player
<gogeta> jacob_ well does that one play
<jacob_> gogeta, i got one of those cheap mp3 players
<soundray> Gothfunc: last time I checked, there wasn't much useful documentation for lirc in ubuntu, but if you look for help with recent Debian versions, the instructions should apply.
<jacob_> gogeta it plays mp3
<Gothfunc> soundray: so i tried using irrecord to actually see if my remote is working, and now i'm stuck
<zetheroo> whats the command to start a session in a file browser as root?
<gogeta> jacob_ well to play mp3 wavs you need lame installed
<Gothfunc> soundray: ok, thanks
<soundray> zetheroo: Alt-F2 gksudo nautilus
<jacob_> gogeta, ok give me a chance to install that
<cranshinibon> for some reason i keep getting the composite extension not available when I try turning on ubuntu ultimate desktop effects, how do i fix this
<zetheroo> soundray: thanks.... its so easy to forget these things
<jacob_> gogeta, how do i use lame?
<jacob_> gogeta to play the fiel
<gogeta> jacob_ its just a codec for mp3d
<adac> where can i see in linux what kind of processor is on a workstation?
<gogeta> jacob_ all players should just knoe to use it
<hinogii> hmm composite on? is that the thing where you add the line Option "Composite" "On" in the xorg.conf
<soundray> adac: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Photocopy> Any linux or other free OSes that ship free CDs? So far I am getting Solaris, Blag, and Fedora. Other than Ubuntu, who else sends out distros? I don't wan't to burn a lot of CDs, and am only a student, and without a job, so I have no funds, but I want to try a bunch of distros. (And I love the debian installer at goodbye-microsoft.com thats just aweseome. Anything like that would be nice too. Thanks.)
<Gothfunc> can't wait for a more usable lirc configuration :)
<jacob_> gogeta i get the same error
<gogeta> jacob_ the hacked header is probly confusing the player
<jacob_> gogeta, i'm opening the file directly, not from a player
<adac> soundray: thx! it shows me the right model...but only 800MHZ
<gogeta> jacob_ you try using xmms
<adac> soundray: thx! it shows me the right model...but only 800MHZ!?
<jacob_> gogeta, let me give it a try
<soundray> adac: that's fine, it means that speedstep or powernow has scaled down your frequency
<gogeta> jacob_ you just need a payr that handels those types of wav files
<Photocopy> Usually when I ask for help I get answers here... but this is the second time i've asked this  (once yesterday) and it gets ignored.
<soundray> adac: it will go up on demand.
<adac> soundray: but why..it isn't running on battery right now
<Laibsch> The latest update crashed and upon reboot I am stuck with some dpkg trouble: http://rafb.net/p/nWavKO47.html  How can I fix this?  "dpkg --configure -a" won't do anything.
<adac> soundray: oh..i see :)
<soundray> adac: to reduce heat output and extend the life of your hardware.
<gogeta> jacob_ weard mp3 player btw to use a riff wav\
<Pelo> Laibsch, di you try booting the previous kernel ?
<jacob_> gogeta, let me see if i can get it played through the mp3 player, i still got the same error message
<wastrel> mp3
<adac> soundray: how nice it is to me that ubuntu:) it cares about my hardware;)
<usr13> jacob_: play *
<gogeta> jacob_ odd player
<Laibsch> Pelo: What makes you think this is a kernel issue?  Or that the kernel even got an upgrade?
<jacob_> gogeta, ok
<EminX> is it possible, I just installed ubuntu 7.10 beta, and can't find 3d desktop , does anyone now how can use that
<usr13> jacob_: play *.mp3
<verme> hi!
<Photocopy> Does ubuntu studio have everything ubuntu has??
<Pelo> Laibsch, nvm then
<Evanlec> EminX, its under Desktop Effects
<gogeta> jacob_ has those hacked up wavs that are relly mp3s
<wastrel> EminX: #ubuntu+1 for gusty (beta) questions
<soundray> adac: you can add the CPU Frequency Monitor applet to the panel and watch the frequency going up and down as you load your CPU
<yell0w> hey guys, i'm running a compaq with ati x200 fglrx on gutsy. how should i get the function key to switch to external display ?
<erichj> EminX, it's enabled by default
<Pelo> Photocopy,  you can instal everything in ubuntu studio from the repos I beleive
<verme> why the gcc which was installed with ubuntu doesn't compile??
<EminX> but it doesn't work
<usr13> play /usr/lib/openoffice/share/gallery/sounds/*
<fevel> can someone please help me
<Pelo> !gutsy | yell0w
<soundray> verme: can you elaborate?
<Evanlec> soundray, thats only for like laptops rite? cpu frequency app dont work on my machine (Pentium D) desktop
<ubotu> yell0w: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> fevel,  what is your issue ?
<gogeta> jacob_ did you try just rename it from .wav to .mp3
<the_chocobo> i am trying to copy a file and it says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder"
<Photocopy> Pelo: I am not even using ubuntu, thats why I ask, so if i wanted to install studio, i could just go get the studio iso instead of doing ubuntu then the packages.
<EminX> wastrel: and there is no desktop effect icon on the system panel
<verme> soundray: i don't understand you... elaborate?
<Photocopy> Pelo: Im on debian. rofl.
<Pelo> the_chocobo, use sudo before your copy command
<soundray> verme: tell us more about the problem
<wastrel> EminX: you're using 7.10, you need to ask in the 7.10 channel  #ubuntu+1
<erichj> the_chocobo, su cp <file>
<Photocopy> Pelo: woot. or something.
<erichj> sudo
<the_chocobo> thanks
<h1st0> !sudo > the_chocobo
<fevel> I installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu feisty, the I ran sudo nautilus& and now everytime I login inside kde asks for my password for executing as root KDE su
<Pelo> Photocopy, I assume so
<jacob_> usr13 play * gives me
<jacob_> jacob@jacob-laptop:/media/disk/RECORD/VOICE$ play REC001.WAV
<jacob_> sox: Failed reading REC001.WAV: WAVE: RIFF header not found
<verme> soundray: >gcc base.c -o base does not compile
<soundray> Evanlec: frequency scaling capabilities vary from model to model, but they aren't limited to laptops
<fevel> noone helped me on kubuntu channel and im actually running ubuntu feisty
<guru> how do i install just one package from testing?
<soundray> verme: what does it say?
<usr13> the_chocobo: sudo chmod +w /path/to/folder
<EminX> wastrel: Ok thanks, I'm doing that right now
<Evanlec> soundray, oh...what sort of cpu's have scaling capabilities?
<verme> soundray: it says that
<verme> base.c:1:20: error: stdlib.h: No existe el fichero  directorio
<verme> base.c:2:19: error: stdio.h: No existe el fichero  directorio
<h1st0> guru: download and install it although its not recomended what are you tyring to do?
<wastrel> fevel: you shouldn't use sudo for GUI apps, you need to fix permissions on something in your homedir
<usr13> the_chocobo: sudo cp filename /path/to/folder
<Pelo> fevel, you should be asked for a password when you login to the kde desktop,  I'm not sure I see the problem
<wastrel> fevel: use gksudo  for gui apps
<soundray> verme: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<Evanlec> !es | verme
<ubotu> verme: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Photocopy> Pelo: Is it possible to turn Xubuntu into a sort of "xubuntu studio"? I'd assume so, but if you knew..
<guru> h1st0: i'm attepting to get freevo to work with the broken pygame version packaged with feisty
<verme> de acuerdo!
<verme> ;)
<jacob_> gogeta, renaming it to mp3 doesn't work neither
<verme> soundray: thanks a lot
<gogeta> slams head
<gogeta> i knoe what they
<gogeta> are
<Photocopy> I like XFCE for pretty much the wrong reason; I'm used to it. Don't really care much that its fast heh.
<Photocopy> thats just a side effect
<usr13> jacob_: Linux does not care about file extensions.  It know's what the files ar.
<fevel> guys its after the login screen inside kde, and im not tryin to run gui as root anymore, im trying to fix this issue that appears everytime I login
<h1st0> guru: you could build your own packages from source would be a better option.  However, if you want to try it packages are at packages.ubuntu.com
<gogeta> you get the same format from m$ sound recorded if you slect mp3
<Pelo> Photocopy,  the only real difference between ubuntu and ubuntu studio is the package set on the default install, you can install those "extra" packages on any distro
<gogeta> mp3s with wav headers
<Photocopy> Pelo: Really?
<guru> h1st0: all i wanted to do is either install python2.4 without uninstalling all my other packages or install the latest pygame that was fixed
<jacob_> usr13 oh thx for telling
<h1st0> guru: I would just search the forums for freevo as i'm sure people have it working.
<fevel> its like its trying to run something automatically at every boot that needs root permisisons
<erichj> and ubuntu-studio has that awesome theme
<usr13> jacob_: What type of file are you trying to play?
<Photocopy> Pelo: Could I for example, get them on debian right now?
<soundray> Evanlec: generally, Athlon, Athlon64, Core 2, Pentium M and the like do. Server processors like the Opteron, Xeon and your Pentium D don't.
<Gothfunc> soundray: when i run lircd from the command line i get "lircd: can't open or create /var/run/lircd.pid".  does that sound familiar?
<usr13> jacob_: Find out:  file  filename
<guru> h1st0: fyi freevo on amd64 crashes with the following message "ValueError: Buffer length does not equal format and resolution size"
<jacob_> usr13 a wav file located in my mp3 player
<h1st0> guru: well you could just build the pygame deb from source with checkinstall or install the deb.
<Evanlec> soundray, interesting...
<Darxus> I can't figure out how to sync my HTC Mogul phone over bluetooth because it doesn't support IrMC as I was using with my Sony Ericsson S710a.  Google searching has not been productive so far.  Suggestions?
<h1st0> guru: I don't know anything about freevo i've typically used myth
<jacob_> usr13 REC001.WAV
<Pelo> Photocopy,  probably , I just don'T know which package they are so i can't give you a list you'll have to research it
<Gothfunc> soundray: additionally: "lircd: Permission denied"
<gogeta> jacob_ acoording to my search xmms should handel that format
<guru> h1st0: i searched google and the most common answer is to revert python versions
<usr13> jacob_: file REC001.WAV
<Photocopy> Pelo: I know where the package list is.. Now how do I configure synaptic to access the ubuntu repos?
<jacob_> gogeta, its probably the mp3 player
<jacob_> gogeta it's a cheap one
<gogeta> does it play on that
<Pelo> fevel,  I'M very sorry but I don'T understand the problem ,  you shoudln'T be login in as root in anycase and it is normal to get asked for your passsword when you start admin apps
<jacob_> usr13 it's a cheap one
<guru> h1st0: mythtv doesn't work well for me...ti's overly bloated and doesn't seem very stable. i just want something that will cat /dev/video0 and dump it to a video file at a predetermined time
<soundray> Gothfunc: you haven't got appropriate privileges. If you installed from ubuntu packages, you should use 'sudo invoke-rc.d lirc start' to start the daemon. Or maybe lircd, I'm not sure.
<h1st0> guru: you could just do it on your own.
<h1st0> guru: or make a script to create a cron job and do it.  etc...
<fevel> Pelo: can I send you a printscreen or something?? im sure its a simple problem that my noobness simply doeesnt understand
<Haveno> Hi.. somebody help me with a resolution of screen?
<Pelo> Photocopy, I don'T ,  try a ubunt-studio website for the list of packages , try www.getdeb.net for some of the pacakges,  check in www.ubuntuforums.org for  repos list
<chris4> hello, I am having a few problems. the first one is the top and bottom bars are gone, second the computer's power management isn't working, it can only connect to one of my 3 printers on the network, and I can't play mp3's
<h1st0> !resolution > Haveno
<Gothfunc> soundray: silly me
<Pelo> fevel,  upload a screenshot if you must then give us the link
<soundray> Haveno: intel?
<fevel> ok
<Photocopy> Pelo: Thanks, now I'm having issues making an application launcher.
<fevel> ill be right back
<gogeta> jacob_ i think you need flac to handel that format
<Photocopy> in gnome
<iobelisk> is it possible to configure epiphany to redirect text written into the address bar as a webpage instead of running a google search string all the time?
<Photocopy> but ill come back for that later, im going to bed
<Haveno> soundray: athlon
<Photocopy> anyway
<Photocopy> thanks for all the help
<h1st0> chris4: disable desktop-effects to get your gnome panels back and read the message from ubotu about restricted codecs
<h1st0> !restricted > chris4
<soundray> Haveno: I mean, what graphic chipset?
<guru> h1st0: it doesn't work that way - you can't simply cat /dev/video0 and dump it to a file
<Haveno> soundray: geforce 5200
<h1st0> guru: sure you can if you have an mpeg2 encoder card
<h1st0> guru: I do it all the time.
<Pelo> !panel | Gothfunc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> chris4: Do you see a little arrow in the lower right or upper right or lower left or upper left corners of the screen?  (If so, click on arrow.)
<Pelo> damit  nothign about restoing the pannels
<Gothfunc> Pelo: hm?
<guru> h1st0: i don't
<chris4> no arrow
<Pelo> Gothfunc,  nvm
<soundray> Haveno: in that case, the private message from ubotu should help.
<guru> h1st0: is there an easy way to uninstall python2.5 and install python2.4 instead without uninstalling everything that depends on python?
<usr13> chris4: Are you using gnome?
<chris4> usr13:I got it back once but it dissapeared again a few resets later
<Pelo> Gothfunc, search in the forum for gnome-panel    www.ubuntuforums.org
<wastrel> gnome
<doodle77> is there a way to stop everything from beeping (i stopped bash from beeping)
<chris4> i think it is gnome
<guru> doodle77: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Pelo> !mp3 > Gothfunc  this is for mp3 stuff check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Gothfunc> Pelo: is that to do with lirc, or are you autocompleting go for gogeta?
<Haveno> soundray: thx ^^
<Evanlec> guru, will 'sudo rmmod pcspkr' be a persistent change?
<Pelo> Gothfunc,  the first one was a misalke of mine, the later ones are for you
<usr13> chris4: How did you get it back last time?
<guru> Evanlec: no
<jrib> doodle77: system -> prefs -> sound
<chris4> usr13:a command thrugh the terminal
<Evanlec> guru, how to make it persistent?
<soundray> doodle77: if you want to get rid of bleeps forever, you should blacklist pcspkr (Evanlec)
<guru> Evanlec: you'll have to stop it from loading in modules.conf (or set it in your .bashrc)
<Gothfunc> Pelo: but i didn't ask about panel or mp3s...
<usr13> chris4: Are you sure it's not just screen size too big?
<iobelisk> is it possible to configure epiphany to redirect text written into the address bar as a webpage instead of running a google search string all the time?
<soundray> !blacklist | doodle77, Evanlec
<ubotu> doodle77, Evanlec: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<h1st0> guru: not really have you searched the forums?
<chris4> usr13:I'm sure, tried that
<usr13> chris4: maybe: The screen is larger than the monitor?
<guru> h1st0: i've searched google
<Pelo> Gothfunc, sorry those were meant for chris4 then
<chris4> I've tried 3 monitors
<Gothfunc> Pelo: lol ;)
<chris4> usr13: one was a flat screen
<soundray> Gothfunc: good luck with lirc, I know it can be a PITA
<Pelo> Gothfunc,  my deepest apologies,  but you know how it is ,  the screen scrools by too fast , you read up, you think you got the right one , ..
<Gothfunc> Pelo: ye, no prob :)
<Gothfunc> soundray: heh, thanks :P
<h1st0> guru: search the forums at ubuntuforums.org
<Evanlec> soundray, so i put "blacklist pcspkr" without quotes into /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist  ... that will work? the file didnt exist before...
<h1st0> guru: for your specific problem.  I'm sure someone else has expereinced it if you claim there is a package broken.
<Gothfunc> soundray: i have irrecord running now, though no input, but at least i've made progress :)
<jrib> iobelisk: you should wait more than 6 minutes.... see: http://www.gnome.org/~nigeltao/epiphany_extensions/bookmark-shortcuts/
<chris4> usr13: even after updating from 6.10 to 7.04 the problems continued
<usr13> chris4: gnome-panel
<usr13> try    ^^
<chris4> usr13:how?
<iobelisk> jrib: sorry. and thanks for the link!
<usr13> chris4: start a terminal
<fevel> http://picasaweb.google.com/renato1985/Fotos/photo#5116916876476135746
<fevel> Pelo: there it is
<Photocopy> Pelo
<Photocopy> Pelo:  W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntustudio.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A361B38AB6A4EB33
<jpiccolo> i have a question, how do you read a man page in another users directory: man -M /home/user/man/cat program_name
<chris4>  usr13: now what
<jpiccolo> doesnt work
<miguelito> hey is anyone here?
<fevel> Pelo: in case you missed it http://picasaweb.google.com/renato1985/Fotos/photo#5116916876476135746
<Pelo> chris4,  try this,    alt+f2   type gnome-panel  , if that does nothing,   alt-f2  type gconf-editor   in there look under /app/panel  see if there is a box you can check
<usr13> I guess you'll have to do it via console terminal...?  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<usr13> I dono
<Zlooot> hey how do i desguise my ubunto has it was a windows pc so the hacker dont atack my box ?
<chris4> usr13:I have the terminal open, now what
<Pelo> Photocopy,  check the site for a key
<Pelo> fevel,  Looking  , gimme a few minutes
<Photocopy> Pelo: A key? Once I got one, then what?
<miguelito> I have a question.  I am new to linux.  If I am going to download a program for Linux, do I download the debian one or Red hat or Fedora?
<Pelo> Photocopy,  put it in hte terminal
<fevel> Pelo: Ok thank you so much...you the man
<fevel> =)
<Photocopy> Pelo: There were two commands.    sudo su -c 'echo deb http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Photocopy> wget -q http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<miguelito> Can someone please answer me?
<Photocopy> Pelo: The first worked. The second said that apt wasnt found or something.
<wastrel> miguelito: neither
<Zlooot> download Vista
<wastrel> miguelito: is there a ubuntu .deb ?
<miguelito> no
<Zlooot> download Vista
<Pelo> fevel,  that's keyring stuff I don'T know anythink about it ,  but it might be related to wifi card or some such
<fevel> hummmm
<Pelo> Photocopy, the second one is the key  make sure you put in the whole line
<wastrel> miguelito: is the program available in the ubuntu repos?
<fevel> I think I have an idea
<Photocopy> I did... ill try again.
<miguelito> No it isn't
<usr13> chris4: right-click on an empty area of the desktop and creat launcher:  Name - Terminal Comand: gnome-terminal
<Zlooot> Vista is linux under the hood
<miguelito> Debian, Red Hat, Fedora Core, and SuSE
<wastrel> miguelito: you probably want to build from source code
<chris4> usr13: gnome-terminal not found
<miguelito> how do i do that?  which one do i download?
<Photocopy> Pelo: I shift-insert. worked like a charm. Thanks.
<Zlooot> download LFS
<Pelo> Photocopy,  congrats
<Pelo> !ops | Zlooot
<ubotu> Zlooot: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<chris4> usr13: installing gconfig-editor
<wastrel> miguelito: what program?
<jrib> miguelito: what program?
<Pelo> chris4, gconf-editor it is installed by default
<Zlooot> !ops | pelo
<ubotu> pelo: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<miguelito> Nessus
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a213-22-5-40.cpe.netcabo.pt]  by rob
* Zlooot was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<usr13> chris4: You can create a terminal icon realy easy on the desktop.  It'll just take a sec.
<chris4> not on mine apperently
<Pelo> !opsnack | rob
<ubotu> rob: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<chris4> i'm in the CTRL ALT F1 Terminal
<rob> :)
<miguelito> Nessus
<riotkittie> never a dull moment
<usr13> chris4: Are you sure you're running a gnome session?
<chris4> how can I check?
<usr13> chris4 Is this a Ubuntu install?
<usr13> or is it xubuntu?
<usr13> or?
<Pelo> chris4,   gconf-editor is a gui app if you have no pannel start it with  the alt-f2 luancher dialog
<pavel> zder a boot log
<chris4> xubuntu
<iobelisk> jrib: i already have smart bookmarks enabled on epiphany, though it does not exhibit the corresponding behavior. do i need to install it again manually?
<Pelo> chris4, ahhhhhh,  wrong channel
<chris4> no one responds there and i've gotten help here before
<usr13> chris4: Pelo has the easiest solution.  Alt-F2
<usr13> application launcher
<chris4> how do I exit the terminal...
<Pelo> chris4,  in xubuntu I beleive you can get a lot of options if you right click the desktop , I think you can get access to a pannel dialog from there
<usr13> Ctrl-F7
<chris4> usr13:nope
<chris4> pelo: tried that
<usr13> chris4: will take you back to the GUI terminal:  Ctrl-F7
<Pelo> chris4,  alt-crtl-f7
<doodle77> why do my xwd's look like this: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1237/lappy8086sa7.png
<wastrel> !info nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (feisty), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<jrib> iobelisk: well what does it do?
<chris4> ah, there we go
<ePax> Is there any other program the gdesklets that i can use instead of superkaramba?
<wastrel> miguelito: nessus is in the repos
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F7
<usr13> sorry
<jpiccolo> i have a question, how do you read a man page in another users directory: man -M /home/user/man/cat program_name doesn't work
<miguelito> whats repos?
<wastrel> !repos | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Evanlec> is there a way for gnome terminal to remember its window size ?? it starts up too small for me
<usr13> chris4: and you can come back to this one anytime you want/need to.
<usr13> Clt-Alt-F6  to go back again.
<iobelisk> jrib: it runs a google search with the inputted text as a string, which is fine usually, but if i type for example "ubuntu forums" in the address bar, i would like it to directly go to ubuntuforums.org. is that possible?
<Pelo> Evanlec, check in the prefs
<wastrel> miguelito: there is a LOT of software available directly from ubuntu project, all ready to install.  use synaptic to view the list of what's available.  it's always best to check if the program you want is available in the repos before you download from another source
<Evanlec> Pelo, i looked around under the profile settings...didnt see any such option
<miguelito> ohhh ok
<miguelito> thanks a lot
<pavel> is there a boot log?
<chris4> usr13: got the config editor open, now what
<usr13> chris4: What command did you use?
<chris4> gconf-editor
<jrib> iobelisk: read the txt file for the extension I linked you to
<guru> h1st0: nothing on the forums pointing to any answers - just a lot of people with the same issue
<Pelo> chris4, look under  /app/panel  see if you find a box to check for default pannel to display
<guru> this is one of the major downfalls of any distro
* Pelo thinks guru should take sollace in the fact that he is not alone 
<pavel> is there a boot log and if there is where?
<wastrel> what's pygame
<guru> Pelo: it's just very frustrating to go through this in a "stable" distro release
<chris4> pelo: no panel folder
<usr13> pavel: dmesg may have the info you need.
<wastrel> upgrade to the pygame in gusty?
<pavel> usr13: ty
<guru> i shouldn't have to hack around for 4 hours with no results because a package is broken
<guru> wastrel: pygame in gusty is the same version
<Pelo> pavel,  in /var/log
<Photocopy> Pelo: I successfully added the ubuntustudio repos, but they have dependencies in the ubuntu repos, ehich I added (from the ubuntuwiki) but there wasnt a key on the ubuntuwiki ...
<wastrel> curses
<usr13> chris4: did you run gnome-panel ?
<jrib> iobelisk: or change the about:config key for the search
<wastrel> can't you install the fixed version of pygame manually?
<wastrel> i don't even know what pygame is
<usr13> chris4: not sure if that's it or not but..
<chris4> usr13: no, gconf-editor
<Pelo> chris4,   /apps/panel/default_setup
<Photocopy> Pelo: So I get the same error I got when i mistyped the command... just this time they didnt supply me with a command, just the stuff to add in synaptic, and it didnt put in a key
<guru> wastrel: i can't even *find* the fixed version. the closest thing i could get is http://doc.freevo.org/FreevoAptUbuntu
<iobelisk> jrib: i tried the about:config page but i cannot find a corresponding string
<chris4> pelo: no panel folder
<Pelo> Photocopy, earlier I was just giving you some leads to check , I don'T realy know anymore about it
<guru> this appears to be only an amd64 problem
<miguelito> how can i access a repo?
<IndyGunFreak> add it to your repo list
<Photocopy> Could anyone help me add the Ubuntu repos to debian for use in synaptic/apt-get?
<Pelo> chris4, and right lickcing on the desktop does not bring up a menu option for pannel or dockbar or any desktop layout stuff ?
<chris4> pelo: no
<chris4> i can set my background tho
<Pelo> chris4, I don'T know then
<IndyGunFreak> Photocopy: i'm not 100% sure they'll be compatible, they *should* be, but there's a possibility they won't
<fevel> Pelo: thanks, had to do with wifi card< I unplugged the cable so eth1 wasnt busy and wifi could do its thang
<Photocopy> Pelo: Did his panels disappear? That happened to me in xubuntu once..
<jrib> iobelisk: http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_entries
<fevel> Pelo: while booting of course
<chris4> Photocopy: yes they did
<Pelo> fevel,  glad I could hyelp
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: I know that, I would like to try these things.
<iobelisk> jrib: thanks
<doodle77> why do my xwd's look trippin' like this: http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1237/lappy8086sa7.png ?
<iobelisk> jrib: i will look through that now
<IndyGunFreak> Photocopy: well i'm not gonna just tell yuo how to possibly break your system..
<Pelo> Photocopy, yes, if you know how to fix it it please tell chris4
<IndyGunFreak> if you want to try ubuntu repos, try u buntu
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, he want the studio stuff
<IndyGunFreak> ic.
<jrib> iobelisk: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Keyword.URL
<GNine> gutsy upgrade took 3 hours.  system uptime 7 hours, no errors yet.  very nice.
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: I have installed from a network install and i dualboot. In other words, anthing I do can be fixed by simply formatting the debian drive and restarting.
<fevel> one last thing...this is all cause im trying to run doom3. In case anyone got it running, anyone see this error before?? ARNING: vertex array range in virtual memory (SLOW)
<fevel> signal caught: Segmentation fault
<fevel> si_code 1
<fevel> Trying to exit gracefully..
<fevel> Shutting down sound hardware
<fevel> ----------- Alsa Shutdown ------------
<fevel> close pcm
<fevel> dlclose
<fevel> --------------------------------------
<fevel> idRenderSystem::Shutdown()
<fevel> 
<fevel> oops, too many lines...sorry
<totalnewbie> i download the 4 DVD repos. how to use it after i copy to my hdd?
<Pelo> doodle77, looks like your color channels are not synced properly,  no idea why , try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  see if you can'T get better settings
<IndyGunFreak> 4 DVDs??/ wow.
<Photocopy> Pelo: I can tell you that I pressed F2 and typed xfce4-panel, but thats for Xubuntu, so it wont be the same... try F2, see if itll give him a promt to run something. If so, then find out the name of the panel program in gnome and you're set.
<totalnewbie> :)
<strav> hi
<Pelo> fevel,  please don'T paste in the forum
<fevel> im sorry Pelo
<fevel> i thought I could make it in 2 lines
<Pelo> chris4,   read what   Photocopy  just said to me
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: I really only need the ubuntu repos cause things in the ubuntustudio one require them.
<strav> Small pointy question: anyone managed to compile the orinoco usb drivers (mainly for compaq w200 wireless card) on gutsy?
<NotSure> my Konsole does not save font settings, really weird
<GNine> i had to reconf xorg when i chose to run the nvidia restricted drivers but that was no actual problem
<GNine> i like this gutsy deal
<chris4> ok, that started the panel, but how to make it stick?
<NotSure> my Konsole does not save font settings, really weird
<usr13> chris4: Might be   gnome-panel
<iobelisk> jrib: aha! it worked! keyword.url . man, all this while i had been searching about:config for "find" or "search" or "address bar". thanks a lot!!
* GNine is running Xubuntu gutsy 
<jrib> iobelisk: np
<Pelo> chris4, it should stick  but look for a session manager somwehere
<NotSure> my Konsole does not save font sizes, really weird
<chris4> pelo: let me check
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: I like how you have a consience, that you would feel like its your fault if i screwed up my debian install
<Pelo> chris4,  might just be called session
<chris4> pelo: found it, now what
<GNine> very novel .. blah
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: That must by why you won't tell me how to get the ubuntu repos; you'll feel bad "if i screw it up."          cause there can't be any other reason, i can fix it anyway, and you can't get in any crap for it... so idk what the issue is other than you not wanting to feel guilty
<GNine> "the problem is choice"  deal with that
<rudelerius> Hello; I need help with file sharing in Linux.  In Windows I can map a network share to a drive letter and Windows can open any file or folder and treat it the same as any other file or folder on it's own hard drive.  I've been trying to accomplish the same thing in Ubuntu and have had no luck.  Since everything is a file in Linux, shouldn't I be able to access another machine on the network through a mount point for the network in the initia
<Pelo> Photocopy,  just to recap what I was recommending earlier,   find a ubuntu studio website,  look on it to see what the packages are that make it different from ubuntu then find debian packages for it
<IndyGunFreak> Photocopy: it shouldn't be that hard, a google search will probably turn up a number of them.
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, you just mount the samba share like you would a hard drive
<Pelo> chris4,  shoudl be a simple matter of adding   xfce-panel to the list of apps to run on startup
<IndyGunFreak> LMAO, check this out, someone takes ubuntu jsut a tad to serious..lol  http://www.petitiononline.com/gutsy710/petition.html
<miguelito> How do you change to root?
<Photocopy> IndyGunFreak: ... I need the OFFICIAL cause the repos im using has the things i want which have depends in the official repos for ubuntu.
<miguelito> How do you change to root?
<scguy318> !root | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Photocopy> Pelo: Once again, the dependancies, remember?
<MasterShrek> !samba | rudelerius
<ubotu> rudelerius: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<rudelerius> MasterShrek- how do I go about doing that?  I can access the whole network through Nautilus and, I assume, it mounts the share for me, correct?
<Pelo> chris4,  also check the various tabs and see if  there is a save session button,  if you have one , just start what you want on start up,  close what you dn'T wnat and save the ssession
<NotSure> anybody, my Konsole does not save font sizes, really annoying, could anybody help out?
<chris4> Pelo: added it to autostated apps
<Pelo> Photocopy,   if you don'T know how to find dependencies  you shouldn'T be doing this anyway
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, you can manually a drive by issuing a 'mount' command, or you can add entries in /etc/fstab to do this for you all the time
<Pelo> chris4, that should be it then
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: exactly
<miguelito> What do i type in the shell to be root?
<chris4> thx, and i think i got the sound thing worked out too
* Pelo feels dirty now that IndyGunFreak  is agreeing with him 
<GNine> unbelievable .  that was actually funny indeed , IndyGunFreak
<miguelito> What do i type in the shell to be root?
<MasterShrek> miguelito, su
<Pelo> !root | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> GNine: lol, i know...
<chris4> now, printers... I have 1 out of 3 printers on my network working with ubuntu
<scguy318> MasterShrek: do you not mean sudo -i?
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: don't worry, we all have to accept, that someday, everybody will agree with me
<Photocopy> Pelo: You aren't to tell me what I should or shouldn't do. Thats like, saying, if you don't know how to ride a bike you shouldn't be doing it. I'm doing it to learn. I hate that kind of outlook, cause theres not much other reason really, I mean I could just go and get ubuntu studio, but I want to try this.
<Photocopy> Pelo: Plus i actually dont have any DVD's or CDs to burn
<rudelerius> MasterShrek- I'll look at /etc/fstab and see if I can add it to always mount.  The samba share is always running on the file share, so I always want to at least try to mount it every time I start up the remote machine
<MasterShrek> scguy318, su is switch user, without anything after it, it assumes root
<scguy318> MasterShrek: it won't work on Ubuntu
<scguy318> MasterShrek: since you cannot authorize as root
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, for the type use smbfs
<chris4> the printer that cooperates with ubuntu is installed on winXP, the other 2 are on 98SE
<miguelito> whats the default password for root?
<MasterShrek> scguy318, my bad, i forgot, mines set up to tho :)
<Photocopy> Pelo: Plus lastly, I can't pronounce "ubuntu." I know how but it doesn't feel right... its embarassing to say.. rofl.
<scguy318> miguelito: there is none, you dont login as root, you use sudo
<MasterShrek> miguelito, there is no default password
<miguelito> but it asks me for a password when i type in su
<scguy318> miguelito: you dont use su, you use sudo :)
<Pelo> Photocopy,  i think you missed the point
<rudelerius> Thanks MasterShrek- I have no idea how to do it, but conf files are generally at least decently documented in comments, so I give it a whirl.  There's always Google!
<MasterShrek> miguelito, its asking you for a root password, but there is none
<Photocopy> Pelo: That being...?
<usr13> miguelito: Well, you can get an admin session if you want.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: it made my head hurt trying to explain it, so i gave up.
<GNine> however, i wonder if there is a way of making xfce-dusk theme display all text in webpages.. i had the same issue before the upgrade
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, i can give you the line in my /etc/fstab for my samba share, can i pm u?
<miguelito> so i type in "sudo"
<scguy318> miguelito: sudo -i for a root shell
<scguy318> !root | miguelito
<ubotu> miguelito: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rudelerius> MasterShrek- sure!
<miguelito> but it asks for a password
<GNine> some webpages dont display the text against white background
<Pelo> Photocopy,  I tell you to get a list of apps that make -studio special so you can install then on debian and you complain about dependencies,   just install the damned dependencies
<usr13> miguelito: give your user password
<Photocopy> you know what.
<chris4> Pelo: as soon as I close the terminal window my bars dissapear again
<Photocopy> totally neverfuckingmind.
<Pelo> chris4, that's becaue you started it with the terminal and not a launcher,  it should start on it's own with a restart of the destkop
<MasterShrek> rudelerius, u get that pm? or are u not registered?
<WolfSxc> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<WolfSxc> And I like to take a minute6
<WolfSxc> Just sit right there6
<WolfSxc> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air6
<WolfSxc> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<chris4> pelo: ok, i'll try a reboot
<YiffManly> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<YiffManly> And I like to take a minute4
<firemudkip> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<firemudkip> And I like to take a minute10
<firemudkip> Just sit right there8
<viperflame4> My life got flipped-turned upside down1
<PonyNaughty> My life got flipped-turned upside down1
<PonyNaughty> And I like to take a minute8
<FlameCoyote> My life got flipped-turned upside down8
<WolfSxc> On the playground was where I spent most of my days7
<FlameCoyote> And I like to take a minute5
<YiffManly> Just sit right there0
<viperflame4> And I like to take a minute4
<firemudkip> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air0
<PonyNaughty> Just sit right there7
<FlameCoyote> Just sit right there10
<viperflame4> Just sit right there1
<YiffManly> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<PonyNaughty> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<coyotewindy8> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<BearFlame> My life got flipped-turned upside down1
<WolfSxc> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<FlameCoyote> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air0
<viperflame4> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<YiffManly> In west Philadelphia born and raised0
<BearFlame> And I like to take a minute7
<firemudkip> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<coyotewindy8> And I like to take a minute1
<FlameGrizzly3> My life got flipped-turned upside down9
<FlameGrizzly3> And I like to take a minute7
<FlameGrizzly3> Just sit right there0
<TigerDream> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<TigerDream> And I like to take a minute2
<PonyNaughty> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<viperbeaver> My life got flipped-turned upside down4
<FlameCoyote> In west Philadelphia born and raised5
<viperbeaver> And I like to take a minute9
<viperflame4> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<BearFlame> Just sit right there9
<TigerDream> Just sit right there7
<h1st0> !ops
<coyotewindy8> Just sit right there6
<yiffyspeed> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<yiffyspeed> And I like to take a minute7
<yiffyspeed> Just sit right there1
<FlamePony> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<FlamePony> And I like to take a minute3
<FlamePony> Just sit right there7
<firebeaver4> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<firebeaver4> And I like to take a minute0
<firebeaver4> Just sit right there9
<PikachuManly11> My life got flipped-turned upside down4
<PikachuManly11> And I like to take a minute8
<PikachuManly11> Just sit right there0
<FlameGrizzly3> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air5
<dreamergrizzly15> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<dreamergrizzly15> And I like to take a minute10
<dreamergrizzly15> Just sit right there0
<YiffAfro18> My life got flipped-turned upside down10
<YiffAfro18> And I like to take a minute9
<WolfSxc> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school7
<PikachuPlayful7> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<bunnywindy3> My life got flipped-turned upside down1
<YiffManly> On the playground was where I spent most of my days2
<viperbeaver> Just sit right there10
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<bunnywindy3> And I like to take a minute3
<PikachuPlayful7> And I like to take a minute7
<TigerDream> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air1
<BearFlame> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air6
<YiffAfro18> Just sit right there10
<coyotewindy8> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<yiffyspeed> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<FlamePony> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<firebeaver4> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air6
<PikachuManly11> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air1
<WolfehHorneh> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<WolfehHorneh> And I like to take a minute10
<WolfehHorneh> Just sit right there6
<firemudkip> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<viperflame4> On the playground was where I spent most of my days10
<dreamergrizzly15> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<lionspeed> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<BeaverFire5> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<BeaverFire5> And I like to take a minute1
<BeaverFire5> Just sit right there5
<femaledog> My life got flipped-turned upside down5
<femaledog> And I like to take a minute10
<femaledog> Just sit right there10
<PonyNaughty> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<FlameCoyote> On the playground was where I spent most of my days6
<lionspeed> And I like to take a minute3
<viperbeaver> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<bunnywindy3> Just sit right there5
<PikachuPlayful7> Just sit right there9
<BearFlame> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<YiffAfro18> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air9
<coyotewindy8> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<WolfehHorneh> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air1
<WolfSxc> When a couple of guys4
<FlameGrizzly3> In west Philadelphia born and raised6
<TigerDream> In west Philadelphia born and raised9
<BeaverFire5> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air2
<femaledog> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air7
<YiffManly> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool8
<flamegrizzly20> My life got flipped-turned upside down9
<flamegrizzly20> And I like to take a minute9
<flamegrizzly20> Just sit right there8
<viperbeaver> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<lionspeed> Just sit right there9
<bunnywindy3> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<PikachuPlayful7> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air5
<dreamergrizzly15> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<MudkipNaughty6> My life got flipped-turned upside down3
<lionfire> My life got flipped-turned upside down4
<lionfire> And I like to take a minute5
<lionfire> Just sit right there0
<FlameCoyote> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool10
<yiffyspeed> In west Philadelphia born and raised1
<FlamePony> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<firebeaver4> In west Philadelphia born and raised3
<PikachuManly11> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<firemudkip> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool4
<viperflame4> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool4
<YiffAfro18> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<coyotewindy8> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<BearFlame> On the playground was where I spent most of my days1
<PonyNaughty> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool0
<snowdonkeh> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<snowdonkeh> And I like to take a minute6
<snowdonkeh> Just sit right there4
<flamegrizzly20> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air2
<lionspeed> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air4
<bunnywindy3> In west Philadelphia born and raised3
<PikachuPlayful7> In west Philadelphia born and raised2
<MudkipNaughty6> And I like to take a minute8
<FlameGrizzly3> On the playground was where I spent most of my days5
<TigerDream> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<DoggyDreamer20> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<DoggyDreamer20> And I like to take a minute5
<DoggyDreamer20> Just sit right there6
<WolfSxc> Who were up to no good4
<WolfehHorneh> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<lionfire> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<DawgDream4> My life got flipped-turned upside down4
<dogafro18> My life got flipped-turned upside down2
<viperbeaver> On the playground was where I spent most of my days5
<BeaverFire5> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<femaledog> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<YiffManly> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<snowdonkeh> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air7
<lionspeed> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<DawgDream4> And I like to take a minute4
<dogafro18> And I like to take a minute0
<MudkipNaughty6> Just sit right there0
<yiffyspeed> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<FlamePony> On the playground was where I spent most of my days8
<firebeaver4> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<PikachuManly11> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<firemudkip> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school3
<viperflame4> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school7
<YiffAfro18> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<PonyNaughty> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school6
<LionessHorny14> My life got flipped-turned upside down9
<DeerHorny> My life got flipped-turned upside down0
<DeerHorny> And I like to take a minute3
<BearFlame> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool6
<PikachuPlayful7> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<bunnywindy3> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<flamegrizzly20> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<dreamergrizzly15> On the playground was where I spent most of my days10
<LionessHorny14> And I like to take a minute8
<coyotewindy8> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<DoggyDreamer20> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air1
<kittywindy10> My life got flipped-turned upside down5
<kittywindy10> And I like to take a minute4
<kittywindy10> Just sit right there8
<firebeaver> My life got flipped-turned upside down0
<firebeaver> And I like to take a minute9
<FlameCoyote> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school5
<DawgDream4> Just sit right there4
<dogafro18> Just sit right there2
<DeerHorny> Just sit right there2
<MudkipNaughty6> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air7
<WolfehHorneh> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<lionfire> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<SexyStallion> My life got flipped-turned upside down9
<SexyStallion> And I like to take a minute1
<grizzlydreamer> My life got flipped-turned upside down5
<grizzlydreamer> And I like to take a minute2
<SnowDog> My life got flipped-turned upside down7
<SnowDog> And I like to take a minute1
<SnowDog> Just sit right there10
<lionspeed> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<LionessHorny14> Just sit right there9
<FlameGrizzly3> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<TigerDream> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<BeaverFire5> On the playground was where I spent most of my days5
<YiffManly> When a couple of guys4
<snowdonkeh> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<kittywindy10> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<firebeaver> Just sit right there6
<viperbeaver> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<scguy318> !ops
<DawgDream4> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<MudkipNaughty6> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<dogafro18> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<DeerHorny> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air7
<grizzlydreamer> Just sit right there0
<flameflame> My life got flipped-turned upside down3
<flameflame> And I like to take a minute8
<flameflame> Just sit right there1
<badgerdream11> My life got flipped-turned upside down3
<badgerdream11> And I like to take a minute0
<badgerdream11> Just sit right there0
<grizzlywindy9> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<grizzlywindy9> And I like to take a minute3
<grizzlywindy9> Just sit right there6
<yiffyspeed> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<FlamePony> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<firebeaver4> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool4
<PikachuManly11> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<firemudkip> When a couple of guys5
<viperflame4> When a couple of guys3
<speedcheetah9> My life got flipped-turned upside down5
<speedcheetah9> And I like to take a minute2
<speedcheetah9> Just sit right there2
<dreamergrizzly15> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool8
<SnowDog> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air2
<PonyNaughty> When a couple of guys3
<FlameCoyote> When a couple of guys4
<YiffAfro18> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<LionessHorny14> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<coyotewindy8> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school4
<firebeaver> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air6
<DoggyDreamer20> In west Philadelphia born and raised6
<BearFlame> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school5
<PikachuPlayful7> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<bunnywindy3> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool2
<SexyStallion> Just sit right there6
<DawgDream4> In west Philadelphia born and raised5
<flamegrizzly20> On the playground was where I spent most of my days4
<dogafro18> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<WolfehHorneh> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool10
<lionfire> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<flameflame> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<badgerdream11> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air9
<MudkipNaughty6> On the playground was where I spent most of my days8
<grizzlywindy9> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<SexyStallion> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air4
<grizzlydreamer> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air10
<FlameGrizzly3> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school1
<TigerDream> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school1
<DeerHorny> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<speedcheetah9> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air6
<LionessHorny14> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<lionspeed> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool8
<BeaverFire5> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool4
<YiffManly> Who were up to no good0
<snowdonkeh> On the playground was where I spent most of my days8
<kittywindy10> In west Philadelphia born and raised2
<firebeaver> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<viperbeaver> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<SexyStallion> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<dreamergrizzly15> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school1
<SnowDog> In west Philadelphia born and raised5
<speedmudkip4> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<speedmudkip4> And I like to take a minute1
<HornyGrizzly14> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<HornyGrizzly14> And I like to take a minute4
<coyotewindy8> When a couple of guys3
<DoggyDreamer20> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<YiffAfro18> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<BearFlame> When a couple of guys0
<PikachuPlayful7> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school9
<bunnywindy3> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<PonyNaughty> Who were up to no good9
<grizzlydreamer> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<DawgDream4> On the playground was where I spent most of my days6
<dogafro18> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<flamegrizzly20> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool8
<yiffyspeed> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<Pelo> !ops
<FlamePony> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school6
<firebeaver4> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<PikachuManly11> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
<firemudkip> Who were up to no good2
<viperflame4> Who were up to no good5
<FlameCoyote> Who were up to no good4
<speedmudkip4> Just sit right there3
<HornyGrizzly14> Just sit right there0
<WolfehHorneh> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school5
<lionfire> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<flameflame> In west Philadelphia born and raised5
<badgerdream11> In west Philadelphia born and raised5
<MudkipNaughty6> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<grizzlywindy9> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<FlameGrizzly3> When a couple of guys5
<TigerDream> When a couple of guys4
<speedcheetah9> In west Philadelphia born and raised10
<CheetahFemale> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood9
<BeaverFire5> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school0
<snowdonkeh> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<kittywindy10> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<firebeaver> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<DeerHorny> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<LionessHorny14> On the playground was where I spent most of my days8
<lionspeed> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school1
<viperbeaver> When a couple of guys3
<speedmudkip4> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air3
<HornyGrizzly14> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<yiffyspeed> When a couple of guys1
<FlamePony> When a couple of guys3
<firebeaver4> When a couple of guys10
<PikachuManly11> When a couple of guys5
<dreamergrizzly15> When a couple of guys9
<SnowDog> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<coyotewindy8> Who were up to no good3
<DoggyDreamer20> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool6
<YiffAfro18> When a couple of guys10
<SexyStallion> On the playground was where I spent most of my days6
<grizzlydreamer> On the playground was where I spent most of my days1
<dogviper8> My life got flipped-turned upside down5
<dogviper8> And I like to take a minute1
<dogviper8> Just sit right there6
<DawgDream4> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool10
<dogafro18> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<flamegrizzly20> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
<BearFlame> Who were up to no good8
<PikachuPlayful7> When a couple of guys4
<bunnywindy3> When a couple of guys2
<Hirvinen> !ops
<WolfehHorneh> When a couple of guys5
<lionfire> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<flameflame> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<badgerdream11> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<MudkipNaughty6> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school6
<grizzlywindy9> On the playground was where I spent most of my days1
<CheetahFemale> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared3
<FlameGrizzly3> Who were up to no good7
<TigerDream> Who were up to no good2
<LionessHorny14> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool10
<speedmudkip4> In west Philadelphia born and raised7
<HornyGrizzly14> In west Philadelphia born and raised4
<lionspeed> When a couple of guys7
<speedcheetah9> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<DeerHorny> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<viperbeaver> Who were up to no good10
<BeaverFire5> When a couple of guys7
<dogviper8> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air2
<snowdonkeh> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school5
<kittywindy10> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool0
<firebeaver> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<DoggyDreamer20> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school0
<yiffyspeed> Who were up to no good8
<FlamePony> Who were up to no good2
<firebeaver4> Who were up to no good4
<PikachuManly11> Who were up to no good0
<dreamergrizzly15> Who were up to no good7
<SnowDog> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<yiffycoyote12> My life got flipped-turned upside down10
<yiffycoyote12> And I like to take a minute7
<yiffycoyote12> Just sit right there9
<YiffAfro18> Who were up to no good9
<SexyStallion> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool1
<grizzlydreamer> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<PikachuPlayful7> Who were up to no good8
<bunnywindy3> Who were up to no good4
<DawgDream4> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school7
<dogafro18> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school5
<flamegrizzly20> When a couple of guys8
<WolfehHorneh> Who were up to no good2
<lionfire> When a couple of guys9
<flameflame> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool1
<badgerdream11> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool10
<MudkipNaughty6> When a couple of guys6
<grizzlywindy9> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool6
<LionessHorny14> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<speedcheetah9> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool2
<CheetahFemale> She said You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'2
<yiffycoyote12> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air0
<DeerHorny> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school0
<speedmudkip4> On the playground was where I spent most of my days5
<HornyGrizzly14> On the playground was where I spent most of my days8
<lionspeed> Who were up to no good2
<BeaverFire5> Who were up to no good4
<dogviper8> In west Philadelphia born and raised1
<SpeedDawg> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood5
<snowdonkeh> When a couple of guys5
<kittywindy10> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<firebeaver> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school0
<AardvarkManly5> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood9
<viperflame4> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood1
<PonyNaughty> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood2
<SexyStallion> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school3
<grizzlydreamer> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<DoggyDreamer20> When a couple of guys6
<flamegrizzly20> Who were up to no good8
<SnowDog> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<Pici> !staff
<DawgDream4> When a couple of guys4
<dogafro18> When a couple of guys0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<FlameCoyote> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood2
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<lionfire> Who were up to no good3
<flameflame> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
<badgerdream11> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school8
<MudkipNaughty6> Who were up to no good2
<grizzlywindy9> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school2
<speedcheetah9> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
<CheetahFemale> I begged and pleaded with her, day after day4
<yiffycoyote12> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<LionessHorny14> When a couple of guys2
<DeerHorny> When a couple of guys4
<speedmudkip4> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool6
<HornyGrizzly14> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool0
<dogviper8> On the playground was where I spent most of my days0
<SpeedDawg> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared3
<snowdonkeh> Who were up to no good3
<kittywindy10> When a couple of guys4
<firebeaver> When a couple of guys8
<PonyNaughty> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared10
<SexyStallion> When a couple of guys8
<grizzlydreamer> When a couple of guys0
<AardvarkManly5> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared2
<viperflame4> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared3
<FlameCoyote> I got in one lil fight and my mom got scared10
<happybeaver> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood9
<DoggyDreamer20> Who were up to no good6
<SnowDog> When a couple of guys4
<yiffypanda18> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood8
<DawgDream4> Who were up to no good6
<dogafro18> Who were up to no good9
<CheetahFemale> But she packed my suitecase and send me on my way4
<yiffycoyote12> On the playground was where I spent most of my days7
<NaughtyGrizzly> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood3
<FemalePony> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood7
<speedcheetah9> When a couple of guys4
<DeerHorny> Who were up to no good0
<speedmudkip4> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school0
<HornyGrizzly14> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
<LionessHorny14> Who were up to no good10
<flameflame> When a couple of guys8
<badgerdream11> When a couple of guys9
<grizzlywindy9> When a couple of guys6
<dogviper8> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool7
<SpeedDawg> She said You're movin' with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air'4
<kittywindy10> Who were up to no good6
<firebeaver> Who were up to no good5
<LionDesu> Startin makin' trouble in my neighborhood1
<Pici> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul!
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Evanlec> holy moly
<ePax> how do i see my ip if im behind a router?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by mneptok
<Pelo> !ops
<MasterShrek> lol
<h1st0> They could have picked a better song
<Evanlec> french prince spam attack!
<Evanlec> lol
<h1st0> ePax: go to www.whatsmyip.com
<MasterShrek> ePax, your router should be set up with dhcp to give you an ip
<ePax> lhehe
<jrib> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pelo> sigh ...
<ePax> h1st0: I forgot that... thnx (;
<h1st0> ePax: sry its whatismyip.com
<usr13> OT OT  quit it  yes get rid of some of these fools.  Good, that's better.
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by mneptok
<mneptok> pardon the dust
<Frogzoo> ePax: google what is my ip
<GNine> check
<darkchr0n0s> what is avg processer temp expected in a laptop ?
<GNine> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<chris4> pelo: bars good now
<Frogzoo> ePax: whatismyip.com
<GNine> got pinged back
<h1st0> darkchr0n0s: depends on tyhe processor type
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<sn0> darkchr0n0s it varies on the cpu, but anything too hot to touch = overheating :)
<GNine> :-/
<scguy318> darkchr0n0s: depends on how fast you run the CPU
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo jrib mneptok]  by mneptok
<ajisin> HEY HOW CAN I USE MU UBUNTU 7.04 AS A SERVER? PLEASE VERY URGENT
<scguy318> !server | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<afrobadger14> My life got flipped-turned upside down6
<afrobadger14> And I like to take a minute10
<afrobadger14> Just sit right there7
<afrobadger14> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air2
<h1st0> sn0: not necessarily
<sn0> ajisin please don't shout
<SexyBunny> My life got flipped-turned upside down0
<SexyBunny> And I like to take a minute3
<afrobadger14> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<lionbeach3> My life got flipped-turned upside down4
<lionbeach3> And I like to take a minute8
<lionbeach3> Just sit right there7
<lionbeach3> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air0
<afrobadger14> On the playground was where I spent most of my days1
<scguy318> !ops
<lionbeach3> In west Philadelphia born and raised8
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Pelo> darkchr0n0s, varies too much you can use cpufreq to mod it  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<afrobadger14> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool4
<lionbeach3> On the playground was where I spent most of my days3
<afrobadger14> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school10
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<lionbeach3> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool5
<DreamPikachu> My life got flipped-turned upside down10
<DreamPikachu> And I like to take a minute10
<DreamPikachu> Just sit right there0
<afrobadger14> When a couple of guys1
<SexyBunny> Just sit right there3
<SexyBunny> I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air8
<SexyBunny> In west Philadelphia born and raised2
<SexyBunny> On the playground was where I spent most of my days9
<SexyBunny> Chillin' out maxin' relaxin' all cool3
<SexyBunny> And all shootin some b-ball outside of the school7
<GNine> !ops
<afrobadger14> Who were up to no good9
<usr13> ajisin: yes, of course you can.
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by mneptok
<h1st0> Here we go again
<ajisin> I KNOW BUT I CAN'T DOWENLOAD IT FROM THE SITE HVING A SLOW CONNECTION
<IndyGunFreak> lol, you have to love the fresh prince of bel air..lol
<sn0> h1st0 well yes some cpus work at near boiling temperatures of course
<h1st0> Jesus how many bots can someone have
<mneptok> ajisin: STOP SHOUTING
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: apparently more than a few.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> ajisin, we can read smallcase
<kitche> h1st0: alot and it's not hard to make a bot that spams either with a certain irc client
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by jrib
<IndyGunFreak> the funny thing is, that fresh prince tune is catchy
* mode/#ubuntu [-R+r]  by nalioth
<ajisin> sorry capslock on not sen oOps
<sn0> darkchr0n0s you can install temperature monitoring software and maybe tell us your cpu from cat /proc/cpuinfo to see if we can help futher, but its not really a ubuntu question :)
<GNine> i dont have time to read thru bs
<darkchr0n0s> sn0 : sry abt that..
<ajisin> now please tell it's bit urgent..!....   please
<darkchr0n0s> but the temp averages at 51C
<anony> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE0013d4e0bb4b-CM014320002114.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Seveas
<GNine> whoa.. critical mass
<h1st0> ajisin: what is your problem?
<IdleOne> did all the script kiddys just wake up ?
<Pelo> darkchr0n0s, I get similar on a desktop , sounds ok
<h1st0> darkchr0n0s: is it a p4lga?
<h1st0> darkchr0n0s: cuz mine will run around there.
<darkchr0n0s> C2D T7100
<Pelo> later folks
<IndyGunFreak> later Pelo
<ajisin> i want to use my ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition as a small server over internet
<h1st0> ajisin: okay
<scguy318> ajisin: what kind of server? i guess you could install w/e server packages u need
<NotSure> folks, sorry for pecking you with my petty questions, but my Konsole does not memorize the font size, so every time I open a new session, I have to setup the konsole font!
<scguy318> ajisin: but then it would be a gr8 idea to strip out ze GUI and stuff
<h1st0> NotSure: edit current profile
<VoX> why do people insist on using norton..
<sn0> darkchr0n0s that sounds spot on really, but if you haven't checked you could make sure power throttling is set nicely
<h1st0> ajisin: So what are you looking to do?  You should be able to do that no problem.
<gogeta> couse there noobs
<gogeta> ll
<cdm10> Are there any Exaile users here?
<ajisin> i dont know much deep into this please tell simply i have a desktop with ubuntu 7.04 and a internet connection now please guide me to use it as a server
<GNine> linux is not windows.  therefore you must not be talking about ubuntu. or maybe you are in the wrong channel
<cdm10> ajisin: There are a lot of different types of servers, maybe people could help you better if you described what type of server you wanted to use it as.
<h1st0> ajisin: What kind of server?
<darkchr0n0s> sn0 : power throtlling.. how.. ? u mean the OnDemand CPU operation ?
<GNine> ajisin,  there is no "easy" short solution to your "problem" , which is not.  then again if you want to run a server you better know something other than pushing the ON button on your puter
<ajisin> no . m not having a server. m having a normal desktopm computer with linux ubuntu 7.04 desktop edition installed how can i use it as a server..?
<cdm10> ajisin: What type of server? You're not helping us here.
<scguy318> ajisin: what kind of server?
<gogeta> on buttion whats that?
<ajisin> i want to use my desktop as a normal ftp server
<darkchr0n0s> ajisin : what do you want your pc to do ?
<sn0> indeed darkchr0n0s , frequency scaling to (if you wish) lower speed and decrease temperatures
<scguy318> !ftp | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<darkchr0n0s> sn0 : thanks
<sn0> although it should just work
<scguy318> !ftpd | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<h1st0> ajisin: just install ftpd or some other variant
<sn0> yw
<scguy318> gogeta: thats the button that causes total nuclear annihlation to a running computer
<GNine> heh
<ajisin> wait m downloading it.... thanks alot
<GNine> i heard gutsy had compiz and 3d effects on by default but my system kept the exact same settings from 7.04
<scguy318> GNine: im guessing that's for a fresh install, you could enable it with ze button
<cdm10> GNine: Well, if you upgrade, it's not going to change the settings  on you.
<GNine> ok
<GNine> fair enuff
<cdm10> GNine: You have to set that manually, it's in System>Prefs>Appearance.
<ePax> I have installed beryl and compiz... now when i "don't" choose gnome-xgl i can not see the videos because i get black screen on every player.. I can only watch videos on gnome-xgl session.. ?
<chris4> can anyone help me with my power management or printers?
<Evanlec> ePax, try #compiz-fusion
<usr13> chris4: What's the issue with the printer?
<Evanlec> ePax, and u should use either beryl or compiz, not both
<GNine> ha! system does not have a "preference" option in my xfce4 desktop
<ePax> ok
<darkchr0n0s> ePax a temp solution is.. type metacity --replace before viewing movies
<darkchr0n0s> and to get the theme again use compiz --replace again
<ePax> oki
<Evanlec> yes but really we get far too many compiz/beryl questions in this channel, the proper channel is #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<GNine> thats kind of an unelegant solution there , darkchr0n0s
<Evanlec> i agree ;p
<ajisin> ok i downloaded 'ftpd' while installing it it's showing this error --> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ajisin> See `config.log' for more details.
<h1st0> GNine: no it doesn't have them enabled by default
<darkchr0n0s> GNine it is.. but i haven't found a better one yet...
<GNine> ditto
<Evanlec> ajisin, u should not be installing from source, forget that and install from repository
<ajisin> i installed from terminal  how to install from repository?
<Evanlec> ajisin, what cmd did u use from terminal?
<ajisin> i used typed 'cd' n directory path to the extracted folder
<jmantra> Greetings, seems to be having a problem with flash, it seems to crash a lot especially on youtube, tried updating the latest version of flash 9 and that didn't work
<l_r> hey! ubuntu 7.10 stable is out!!
<ajisin> then ./configure
<scguy318> ajisin: what app?
<Evanlec> ajisin, okay, then u were trying to install from source, which u should rarely have to do
<h1st0> ajisin: just sudo apt-get install ftpd
<Evanlec> ajisin, much easier way: 'sudo apt-get install proftpd'
<l_r> i am kidding :) lol
<Gnea> l_r: man, i went and checked too :P
<Evanlec> l_r, on the 18th ... i cant wait ;p
<ajisin> ok.. its running let's see :D
<jmantra> Greetings, seems to be having a problem with flash, it seems to crash a lot especially on youtube, tried updating the latest version of flash 9 and that didn't work
<scguy318> jmantra: well, you could try gnash, but with YouTube's changes, prob wont work out so well
<scguy318> jmantra: it could be a vid card thing, dunno :(
<Gnea> jmantra: does it display anything at all?
<ajisin> now its showing this messege--> Reading package lists... Done
<ajisin> Building dependency tree
<ajisin> Reading state information... Done
<ajisin> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ajisin>   ftpd
<ajisin> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 118 not upgraded.
<ajisin> Need to get 43.9kB of archives.
<jmantra> worked fine on my old machine >:-[
<ajisin> After unpacking 180kB of additional disk space will be used.
<ajisin> Get:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe ftpd 0.17-24 [43.9kB] 
<ajisin> Fetched 43.9kB in 5s (7309B/s)
<ajisin> Selecting previously deselected package ftpd.
<ajisin> (Reading database ... 98610 files and directories currently installed.)
<ajisin> Unpacking ftpd (from .../archives/ftpd_0.17-24_i386.deb) ...
<chris4> can anyone pls help change the power manager to APM instead of ACPI?
<ajisin> Setting up ftpd (0.17-24) ...
<Evanlec> ajisin, !paste
<ajisin> is this means that ftpd is installed?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i've had no probs w/ flash
<Evanlec> !paste | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> ajisin: yes
<Evanlec> ajisin, and yes
<h1st0> ajisin: yeap its installed
<h1st0> ajisin: you just need to configure it now.
<ajisin> so now how to access the software interface?
<Evanlec> h1st0, whats the diff between ftpd and proftpd packages?
<h1st0> ajisin: /etc/ftpd.conf or something like that for configuration
<Innomen> hi all, gunna duelboot xp and ubuntu, which should i install first?
<Evanlec> Innomen, XP!
<ajisin> h1st0: its not wrking
<Innomen> oky
<h1st0> Evanlec: different programs you can apt-cache showpkg ftpd  to see
<Evanlec> Innomen, u will save yourself a lot of headaches if u always install ubuntu/linux last...because it handles multi-booting much better than windows
<h1st0> ajisin: sure it is you just hav eto configure it.
<Innomen> so
<h1st0> !ftpd > ajisin
<Innomen> ubuntu first
<Innomen> notr xp
<h1st0> ajisin: read the message from ubotu on how to set it up
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: did you ever get that mess figured out?
<Innomen> nope
<Innomen> but i'm all backed up and ready to wipe
<Innomen> was it you that said supergrub?
<Evanlec> Innomen, no, XP first, ubuntu last
<doodle77> after reconfiging xorg my xwds are still trippin' but they look like this now: http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7614/lappy8086qq8.png
<Innomen> because of supergrub i was able to boot into windows
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: well, thats good i guess, glad i recommended it..lol
<scguy318> Innomen: mighta been me, I personally would have suggested that, but maybe someone else did
<darkchr0n0s>  ./joke http://xkcd.com/149/
<Innomen> well i'm a big believer in independant invention and shared credit
<Innomen> so thank you both
<Evanlec> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: ya, it was me, i suggested supergrub several times.... but i know little about it, just seemed like a logical choice.
<Innomen> it rocks
<ajisin> now how to configure it? same way to go in terminal type 'cd' path then ./configure   ?
<scguy318> ajisin: no
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: so what are you going to do, a complete new install?
<Innomen> yea
<Innomen> really xp first?
<Innomen> i'll bet i have the samne problems
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: yes, definitely, XP first
<ajisin> then?
<scguy318> ajisin: that business is if you wanted to build from source
<Innomen> alrighty here i go
<scguy318> ajisin: h1st0 said to edit /etc/ftpd.conf
<ajisin> then? how to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: only way i can see the sae problem.., is if you have a RAID
<h1st0> ajisin: I'm not sure if that is the location you really should read the message from ubotu
<ajisin> scguy318: yes but it's not working
<riotkittie> argh.
<chris4> is it possible to switch ubuntu to APM instead of ACPI for power management?
<Innomen> well i have a novel drive configuration
<scguy318> ajisin: what do you mean not working?
<Innomen> anyway we'll see
<scguy318> chris4: i think so, maybe noacpi boot option?
<Evanlec> ajisin, type 'locate ftpd.conf'
<ajisin> scguy318:that cmd not working
<scguy318> ajisin: what command?
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: is that a raid?
<chris4> scguy318: i'll try but i don't think it worked last time I tried it
<ajisin> whicj u also typed above
<riotkittie> ok. i am booting into feisty. and i am flexing my girly muscles. and i am going to make rt2x00 call me daddy.
<Innomen> i dont know what it ewould be termed
<scguy318> ajisin: i didnt give any command, i just said to edit /etc/ftpd.conf
<Innomen> i like to tinker
<scguy318> ajisin: use whatever text editor suits you
<Innomen> part of why i'm switching over lol
<riotkittie> because really, i no longer feel right if i am not writing bad poetry about my wireless in here at least once a night
<IndyGunFreak> Innomen: i worked with someone on a raid install for like a whole weekend, never got it to work right, ended up disablingth eraid, and reinstalling Vista and 7.04, and it was fine after that
<Evanlec> ajisin, u should give urself a little tutorial on linux command line at http://www.linuxcommand.org
<Innomen> riotkittie!
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, hey, long time no see ;p
<Innomen> the first person to help me :)
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: sup...
<riotkittie> Innomen! problem persits, i see :|
<Innomen> eh, but i l;earned alot
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, lol were u referring to me with the raid thing? cuz thats pretty much my story as well
<Innomen> and found a work around
<ajisin> Evanlec: i typed the same you given me in the terminal window (locate ftpd.conf)
<Innomen> my whole problem was losing stuff on the windows image
<Innomen> thanks to you guys i saved it all
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<riotkittie> brb
<Innomen> so now i can tinker till it blows up and all is safe
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: maybe.. i've helped a couple through it, and found it was a complete PAIN
<h1st0> ajisin: okay do this sudo apt-get --purge remove ftpd && sudo apt-get install proftpd GProftpd
<h1st0> ajisin: that will give you ftp server with a gui configuration tool for it.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, yea...thats what i discovered as well...when gutsy comes out tho im gonna implement a softRaid thru ubuntu and LVM
<h1st0> ajisin: err just sudo apt-get --purge remove ftpd && sudo apt-get install GProftpd  should work
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: lol, sonds complex.. i'll just stick to normal installs.
<ajisin> h1st0: yes it's running
<h1st0> ajisin: once its done you should be albe to configure ftp server with gui somehow probably Applications > System Tools or Applications > internet
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, well some guy explained to me hwo to do it...its much less complex this way because linux supports softraid from the get-go, its my onboard raid or so called "fakeraid" that linux doesnt like
<ajisin> h1st0: it's showing couldn't find the package
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: gotcha.
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, so where ya been?
<IndyGunFreak> workin like a hebrew slave
<Evanlec> lol
<h1st0> ajisin: okay lets do this one step at a time.
<h1st0> ajisin: sudo apt-get --purge remove ftpd
<scguy318> ajisin: sudo apt-get install gproftpd
<h1st0> ajisin: then sudo apt-get install gproftpd
<IndyGunFreak> sudo apt-get me a day off
<Evanlec> lol
<h1st0> ajisin: you really need to read some documentation though
<Evanlec> where u work at?
<IndyGunFreak> wonder if i told my boss that would he get it.
<h1st0> ajisin: check out help.ubuntu.com and www.ubuntuguide.org
<ajisin> h1st0: wait this command running (sudo apt-get install proftpd)
<h1st0> ajisin: its gproftpd
<cafuego> -ENOPERM
* h1st0 shrugs and walks away
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by jrib
<ajisin> ok i'll check n upgrade my mind on command line ok? m new here buddies   give me some time :)
<ajisin> h1st0: but it's wrking
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, my tv card just lost sound
<Tommy3> I cannot get apache2 to install properly. I must have hosed up the install/uninstall tool info for it.  Is there a way out of this?
<IndyGunFreak> all other sound functiona..
<TheMadHatter> hey
<h1st0> Tommy3: How are you trying to install it?
<Evanlec> Tommy3, did u use LAMP?
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: loose cable?
<Wooderson> if i restart my comp then i can listen to my music.... if i lock my screen and go away my sound stops working how do i fix this?
<jimmygoon> Yay for ubuntu not being vista!
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: well, i'm restarting first(i am using gutsy), then if that doesn't do it, i'll get under there and check cables.
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: kk
<TheMadHatter> could sopmebody please help me all of a sudden i cant get any video from my pc not even a bios screen and yes i checked all the connections and tested with multiple monitors
<Zoiks> how hard is it to run a VPC with windows on it from within ubuntu?
<h1st0> Wooderson: my sound works fine if I lock my screen.  Maybe you power management is doing something goofy after a while.
<maney_> trying out Gutsy, its got me in some stupid mode where the apostrophe by default acts as an accent modifier rather than itself.  if it just type its, it comes out like: it  Wheres the switch to turn that off???
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, must have been a glitch.... i'll have to monitor that one, after restart, sound is fine.
<Wooderson> hmm i dont think so.. i just dont know why i have to keep restarting my computer to listen to my songs
<scguy318> maney_: you installed SCIM or any of thise IMEs?
<Evanlec> maney_, system > preferences > keyboard
<Wooderson> ive tried 2 different players so thats not it.. the only thing i can thing of is i never installed my sound drivers =\
<benn92647> hey all back from windows land
<leo_rockw> maney_, you have the keyboard set to international us i believe
<Evanlec> Wooderson, u might try the noacpi boot option
<Tommy3> h1st0: I've probably tried too many wrong things.  The thing Im worried about is that I removed a lot of references to apache and apache2 in /etc and other places. new install attempts does not add them back.
<IndyGunFreak> Wooderson: what type of sound device?
<benn92647> i hate service pack 2
<Wooderson> onboard
<leo_rockw> maney_, i have it like that.  etc
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: would that effect his sound?
<TheMadHatter> anybody
<IndyGunFreak> Wooderson: well, this may come as a surprise, but there's a LOT of onboard sound chipsets
<isna> rat
<maney_> I didn install any of that on purpose, no.  tried poking at prefs, didn change anything
<darkchr0n0s> benn92647 , instal ubuntu, no service packs
<Wooderson> lol um
<benn92647> is anyone running yahoo messenger on fiesty?
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, if his sound went off after a while being idle, i'd say it could be power management issue
<sadistic_kitten> I want to burn a .avi divx file to a CD, what is a good program to do that?
<scguy318> benn92647: no, I just use Pidgin and the open-source alternative IM clients
<chris173> Having problems with i810 driver using Gutsy beta. It worked fine in tribe 5!!
<scguy318> !im | benn92647
<ubotu> benn92647: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Wooderson> i forget that name of the motherboard its nvidia chipset tho
<IndyGunFreak> Evanlec: hmm, very well could be.
<leo_rockw> benn92647, actual yahoo messenger? i use pidgin
<benn92647> LOL been running ubuntu for the last year but cant play bioshock on it
<scguy318> Wooderson: Nvidia CK804?
<sadistic_kitten> and the file must be able to be played on a DVD player
<Wooderson> nah its like EVAG or something
<scguy318> benn92647: that wont be happening anytime soon thanks to SecuROM
<IndyGunFreak> Wooderson: open a terminal, type "lspci", and look in there for the description of your sound device..
<Tommy3> h1st0: Think it better to rebuild ubuntu than tinker with it?
<scguy318> benn92647: dual-boot is your best bet tbh
<sadistic_kitten> so I need something like a VCD making program
<maney_> yes, i think the ress these keys"thingie set us (intl) for me - was that the cause of this?
<sadistic_kitten> anyone know a good one?
<Wooderson> ya its ck804
<benn92647> leo_rockw: i need yahoo so my girl and i cant video chat
<chris173> **** i810 driver not working in beta. Something was broken in the transition from tribe 5 to beta****
<scguy318> Wooderson: any other audio chipset in the mixer?
<scguy318> Wooderson: cuz ive hit on some machines that have that chipset, and disabling that in favor of another worked
<Evanlec> Tommy3, hard to say, u tried completely removing it with apt-get --purge ?
<scguy318> Wooderson: but thats just my experience
<benn92647> scguy318: been dual bootingfor the last year..but verzion has screwed up my wireles s again so her i am
<leo_rockw> benn92647, i don't even know if it is available. i don't use video chat so pidgin is the best for me
<scguy318> benn92647: well, looks like we share a service in common ;)
<Wooderson> do i have to install the drivers for it?
<benn92647> leo_rockw: cool ok
<scguy318> benn92647: not sure how to interpret your hostmask tho
<Wooderson> or does ubuntu automatically work with it
<ajisin> now it's showing this error -->* Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'techprone' error: No address associated with hostname
<ajisin>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'techprone'
<ajisin>  - error: no valid servers configured
<ajisin>  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<ajisin>                                                                          [fail] 
<ajisin> invoke-rc.d: initscript proftpd, action "start" failed.
<scguy318> Wooderson: i think not, I guess you could try to install the latest ALSA, but what devices do you have in your mixer
<ajisin> dpkg: error processing proftpd (--configure):
<ajisin>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ajisin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ajisin>  proftpd
<scguy318> !pastebin | ajisin
<ubotu> ajisin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<chris173> vsftp
<scguy318> like seriously
<Wooderson> what mixer
<scguy318> Wooderson: GNOME mixer, just what audio devices that are listed
<scguy318> Wooderson: i forgot the CLI command for dumping that info
<benn92647> i know i can run yahoo through wine but i really dont like using wine..so who has a way to hack yahoo into linux
<leo_rockw> benn92647, kopete may work w/ the yahoo protocol, but i'm not sure. google is your friend
<scguy318> benn92647: use an alternate client
<Wooderson> ya cuz i have no idea what your talking bout lol
<scguy318> benn92647: unless you're dying for webcam, in that case GYachi fork?
<Evanlec> Wooderson, right click on ur volume icon and hit open volume control
<Tommy3> Evanlec: yes.  New installs just dont put things back.  Tried purge last night and got some back but not enough to run.  was having problems getting it to run from the beginning. No log info generated.
<Wooderson> ok
<Wooderson> ALSA Mixer
<benn92647> scguy318: i knowthat gaim has somethingthatworks with yahoo but i dont know how to use it
<scguy318> benn92647: you just add an account
<scguy318> benn92647: for YIM
<leo_rockw> benn92647, gaim turned into pidgin
<scguy318> benn92647: thats it
<leo_rockw> benn92647, gaim doesn't exist anymore as gaim
<Evanlec> Tommy3, hmm thats a tough one...im not sure
<Tommy3> Evanlec: but it WAS reporting status on start and stop before I broke the init.d stuff.
<scguy318> leo_rockw: not according to the Feisty repos :P
<h1st0> ajisin: please just install gproftpd
<benn92647> leo_rockw: yeah thats right. so can pidgin do yahoo and how od i get it running
<h1st0> ajisin: and did you remove ftpd first?
<Fezzler> Wonder if I can link old Apple Newton MessagePad OMP to Ubuntu to install packages, backup data, etc.?
<Pelo> leo_rockw,  it is still gaim in the feisty repos,  it won't be pidgin untill gutsy
<leo_rockw> benn92647, pidgin CAN do yahoo. but i think it can't do video
<benn92647> i really hate linux updates
<leo_rockw> Pelo, oh, i forgot... i compiled it myself
<Pelo> Fezzler, probably,  look it up in the forum
<Oetmet> Hmmm... I resized (added space) the extended partition where Linux and Swap partitions were (using partition magic in windows)... and now it seems the linux partition is corrupted... I booted the gparted live cd and it doesnt recognize the linux partition...
<chris173> leo_rockw, I agree. I'm using it now and its pidgin only in gutsy
<Oetmet> any idea on what could I do?
<Oetmet> pleaseeeee
<corevette> do videos use id3 tags?
<Fezzler> Pelo: Look up in what forum
<benn92647> leo_rockw: i will live without video then can you tell me howto get yahoo on pidgin please
<leo_rockw> chris173, im on gutsy, but i always compile my pidgin anyway
<scguy318> benn92647: you just go to
<leo_rockw> benn92647, install gaim from the repos
<Tommy3> Evanlec: Guess it best to make a clean start.  I'll take this one off line and rebuild.  Before I go, is there help here in getting  a scsi tape drive up and running. That's for another nite.
<Wooderson> so u think installing the lastest ALSA drivers might work?
<scguy318> benn92647: Accounts -> Add/Edit, add a YIM account?
<scguy318> Wooderson: it might, but what mixer devices do you have?
<Pelo> Fezzler,  www.ubuntuforums.org  look up the model of the device you want to use , see if there are any restrictions
<benn92647> scguy318: ok well lets try thaqt
<arrrghhh> does anyone know a fair amount of IP routing, masquerading, the like?  i want to use my ubuntu box as a router...
<Evanlec> Tommy3, a scsi tape drive? thats server land...i have no idea lol
<leo_rockw> benn92647, use synaptic
<Wooderson> Master, PCM, Line in, CD, Microphone, Pcspeaker
<scguy318> leo_rockw: hes asking how to add an account :P
<leo_rockw> benn92647, it is pretty easy to set up after you install it
<Pelo> arrrghhh,   #networking might be a good place to ask
<arrrghhh> okie
<scguy318> leo_rockw: Gutsy has Pidgin, but Feisty doesn't I think
<benn92647> oh i have to reinstall gaim??
<scguy318> benn92647: no
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, u might try firestarter , its a firewall app but it also alows internet connection sharing
<leo_rockw> scguy318, yup, i forgot
<benn92647> i am on gaim right now
<sadistic_kitten> so yeah, anyone know a good VCD creator program?
<Tommy3> Evanlec: OK, thanks for the help. Have a good evening.
<demon_spork> where is the php executable after you install php5?
<scguy318> benn92647: yeah just do what I said
<leo_rockw> scguy318, still, you can get debs from getdeb
<Wooderson> FIXXED
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, it basically sets iptables rules for you
<arrrghhh> firestarter does that?
<scguy318> leo_rockw: true
<Wooderson> the pcspeakers was muted
<Wooderson> lol
<scguy318> Wooderson: sorry, I meant what audio devices
<Evanlec> Tommy3, np, u too
<Wooderson> crazyness
<scguy318> Wooderson: not the mixer controls, but the audio devices
<Wooderson> idk how they got muted =\
<arrrghhh> it handles the dhcp, nating, etc?
<leo_rockw> scguy318, but i always compiled it. i can't wait for the debs, lol
<Wooderson> its fixxed now so its all good =] 
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, it sets up itables rules for you from a GUI
<scguy318> leo_rockw: i use a third-party repo for the latest
<Wooderson> thx for the help scguy318
<arrrghhh> yea i have firestarter installed
<scguy318> Wooderson: np
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, im not sure entirely cuz i didnt try it, but i know there was an option, if u run thru the setup "wizard" thing
<ajisin> h1st0: i typed the command to remove it now it's showing this --> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<wers> how do I hide my drive desktop icon?
<arrrghhh> but i've been trying to setup webmin and shorewall to configure everything... and i'm lost
<pavel> is there an app for ubuntu that hosts a forum?
<Pelo> wers, mount them to  /mnt instead of /media
<frostburn> pavel, like phpbb?
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, i dont know about those programs
<Pelo> wers, therer is also a  box in gconf-editor  under /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Wolf23> hi friends, on amsn on preferences: on file manager <-- what should it be to open the amsn_received folder?
<arrrghhh> they're a pain... i'll see what i can do with firestarter
<wers> that's what I'm talking about
<pavel> frostburn: uhm yes apperently, tybm
<wers> thanks Pelo
<leo_rockw> benn92647, could you install gaim?
<pavel> *tyvm
<arrrghhh> they're powerful, mind you... but a pain
<scguy318> ajisin: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Evanlec> arrrghhh, that'd probably be the easiest way...
<wers> btw, my drive is not removable.. it's a partition
<scguy318> leo_rockw: he probably already has it installed
<leo_rockw> scguy318, oh, so he only needs to set up an account?
<Pelo> wers,  the gconf-editor bit then
<benn92647> he leo its installed
<scguy318> leo_rockw: yes
<scguy318> leo_rockw: thats the question he was asking I think
<wers> yep. got that Pelo
<wers> thanks again
<benn92647> leo_rockw/scguy318: i have gainm installed hwat do i do next
<Pelo> wers, actualy  forget that last bit ,  the first one was right , if you mounted the partition in /media mount it in /mnt instead
<picatta> what is the best entity relationship (ER) diagram tool for ubuntu?
<chris4> anyone have any idea about connecting networked printers connected to win98
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: wat are you trying to do w/ gaim?.. just set it up with your yahoo account
<benn92647> YAY!!! hi indygunfreak: yep
<wers> Pelo, I dont mount it manually, it's a volume of my HD
<leo_rockw> IndyGunFreak, yeah... it would be cool if you can help him, i never used gaim. i always used pidgin.
<ajisin> scguy318: now a window inside terminal got open  written <ok> in bottom of it but when i press enter nothing happening
<scguy318> leo_rockw: its basically the same tbh
<Pelo> wers,  you change the mount point in /etc/fstab
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: what is the problem?
<Oetmet> is there some way I can recover my Linux Partition? It seems Partition Magic (In Windows) resized the Extended Partition and now Grub doesnt even boot... and GParted Live doesn't recognize the Linux Partition
<Oetmet> any idea?
<scguy318> ajisin: well, i presume its the settings configuration window?
<Oetmet> or some way I can repair the partition
<wers> ok.. thanks Pelo
<scguy318> Oetmet: testdisk
<Oetmet> scguy318: is that a tool for windows?
<akio> how do i switch synaptic over to kde from gnome?
<ajisin> scguy318: this is it's heading (ProFTPd configuration )
<Pelo> akio,  you can start synaptic in kde as well you just need a  launcher for it
<trogdor> akio: what?
<leo_rockw> benn92647, in pidgin i do the following: accounts > add/edit account > add > in protocol pick yahoo
<akio> it seems to prefer gnome packages
<scguy318> ajisin: then give the settings you want, tab to tab around, up/down, right?
<benn92647> indygunfreak: i want to talk to my girl she has yahoo and i want to use yahoo, but theydiont have a fiesty ubuntu version..so leo was saying along with scguy that i can use ggaim for my yahoo
<leo_rockw> benn92647, then just fill in user / pass
<trogdor> akio: apt-get install synaptic then do synaptic as root
<benn92647> k
<benn92647> BRB
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: ya, its no problem.
<Wolf23> hi friends, on amsn on preferences: on file manager <-- what should the command be to open the amsn_received folder?
<ajisin> again showing this messege Setting up proftpd (1.3.0-21ubuntu1) ...
<ajisin>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv4 getaddrinfo 'techprone' error: No address associated with hostname
<ajisin>  - warning: unable to determine IP address of 'techprone'
<ajisin>  - error: no valid servers configured
<ajisin>  - Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<ajisin>                                                                          [fail] 
<ajisin> invoke-rc.d: initscript proftpd, action "start" failed.
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ajisin> dpkg: error processing proftpd (--configure):
<mike__> does kernel source install by default so I can edit config
<ajisin>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ajisin> Errors were encountered while processing:
<trogdor> wolf23: amsn_received folder is in /home/user I think
<ajisin>  proftpd
<Pelo> akio,  it doesn't it displays packages from the repos ,  kde gnome and xfce are all mixed, you just have a lot of gnome stuff installed I guess
<IndyGunFreak> goodness gracious
<IndyGunFreak> how dense can you be to paste a whole freakin terminal here?
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: i dunno, hes been told a couple of times to use pastebin, but...
<Evanlec> IndyGunFreak, pretty dense...he's done it a couple times now ;p
<trogdor> Pelo: xfce stuff are all modular, I use them on my blackbox setup actually
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* Pelo gives IndyGunFreak  a little blue pill and tells him to calm down
<Evanlec> heh
<IndyGunFreak> !paxil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paxil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Evanlec> !valium
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valium - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Evanlec wants a valium
<IndyGunFreak> sometimes i feel like i could be a psychiatrist
<n-iCe> What codecs do I ned to install to watch divx ?
<Wolf23> trogdor:  it has an example like $location can be replaced with location
<manchicken> That #ubuntu-unregged thing is annoying.
<ajisin> hello........?
<trogdor> Wolf23: oh okay, well use it then, I just stick with the default :/
<Pelo> n-iCe,  just open synaptic ,  search for gstreamer  and isntall all the gstreamer0.10 packages  you'll be covered
<IndyGunFreak> well, its silly not to have a registered nick anyways
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: did you figure it out?
<benn92647> hey guys something is wrong it wont allow me to setup a new account
<scguy318> benn92647: y not...?
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: why not?
<Evanlec> !pastebin | ajisin read this before you continue asking for help
<ubotu> ajisin read this before you continue asking for help: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n-iCe> Pelo thank you
<benn92647> scguy318: doesnt even give the option is nthe scroll down menu
<ajisin> ok.
<manchicken> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, but sometimes you get bounced to a yournick_ when a netsplit occurs.  I suppose I could register the _ nicks, too.
<Wolf23> trogdor: i type /home/username/amsn_received and doesnot work
<IndyGunFreak> manchicken: lol
<scguy318> benn92647: Yahoo, YIM:?
<chris4> well thanks for the help getting the bars back, looks like i'm not getting my printers going, but I need to go
<benn92647> indygunfreak: i donteven have the start account option
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: it doesn't let you choose anything, or just doesn't have yahoo in the pulldown menu?
<scguy318> benn92647: you have to press Add
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<benn92647> indygunfreak/scguy318: it doesnt even have the option in the menu
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: what version of gaim are you using?... Help/About Gaim
<IndyGunFreak> and also, what version of ubuntu?
<astx813> Where can I see and change what Gnome uses to handle certain files?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-52-218-19.sttl.mdsg-pacwest.com]  by Seveas
<Pelo> astx813, find a file of the correct file type,  right click  properties,  open with
* IndyGunFreak thinks seveas has the quickest ban trigger in America
<benn92647> indygunfreak: LOL i dont even have that
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.
<n-iCe> To install kopete can I type: apt-get install kopete , ?
<astx813> I did that, but I need to know the actual command line it uses
<alcaponage> How come when i press Alt Ctrl Backspace, my X wont restart?
<scguy318> benn92647: well where are you then?
<Pelo> n-iCe,  with sudo yes
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: open a terminal, and type gaim --ver
<n-iCe> Pelo thanks again =p
<trogdor> astx813: I found this http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnome/users-guide/filetypes.html from google + gnome file extensions
<scguy318> benn92647: the GUI hasn't changed significantly since Gaim
<alcaponage> All I see is my background and nothing else
<trogdor> Pelo: he means where the data stored for which file opens with what
<benn92647> indygunfreak/scguy318: i have conversations and options
<Pelo> astx813, usualy the name of the app is enought , no need for a path
<leo_rockw> here's a gaim tutorial http://www.shsu.edu/administrative/training/guides/pdfs/gaim.pdf
<scguy318> benn92647: i guess options?
<Pelo> trogdor, so did I
<cypher1> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: what version of gaim... open a terminal, gaim --ver
<n-iCe> btw Pelo gstreamer is a player or codecs?
<cyclonut> Question: With compiz fusion animations, when my screen fades to black for the screensaver, I cannot recover from that. Any ideas?
<benn92647> gaim--veer
<IndyGunFreak> no, gaim --ver
<Pelo> n-iCe,  gstreamer are codecs you don,T need to set the files to it,  all the players can use them
<benn92647> /gaim ver
<IndyGunFreak> no, exactly what i typed.. pay attention... gaim --ver
<Wolf23> yes pelo? there is a command to open the file manager of amsn folder
<IndyGunFreak> it'll output the version of gaim you have installed.
<benn92647> gaim --ver
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<IndyGunFreak> put tha tin a terminal
<benn92647> with a slash?
<Pelo> Wolf23,  I know nothing of amsn but I would guess     nautilus ~/amsn_receive  would probably do it
<scguy318> n-iCe: my understanding is that gstreamer is a GNOME API?
<IndyGunFreak> no, no slash, just gaim --ver
<benn92647> ohhhh
<astx813> How about if I phrase it this way?  When I right click a file it lists a few different "open with..." options.  How can I modify that list?
<Textbook> ugg, firefox + flash = torture
<IndyGunFreak> Textbook: works fine for e.
<IndyGunFreak> *me
<ddr4> Textbook, 64bit ?
<Textbook> firefox has stopped responding about 20 times today
<Pelo> astx813,  look at the bottom of the dialog box,  for other
<Textbook> nope, 32
<trogdor> Textbook: use x86 and quit being a punk :P
<cyclonut> Textbook: I get random lockups, and incredible cpu usage
<benn92647> indygunfreak/scguy318: 2.0.0beta6
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Textbook> trogdor: x86
<cyclonut> and I am on x86
<trogdor> Textbook: oh you are
<scguy318> Textbook: its the crappy Flash plugin
<IndyGunFreak> benn92647: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Pelo> Textbook, flash causses problems for some ppl
<scguy318> Textbook: the latest Flash beta gives us.....hardware acceleration for Linux
<cyclonut> Ive read about... gnash, is it?
<sharap> When upgrading to Gutsy (using update manager) is there a way to have you manually merge customized configuration files instead of simply looking at a diff and selecting keep or replace?
<scguy318> Textbook: sorely lacking
<scguy318> cyclonut: yeah
<ezzieyguywuf> hey guys, i'm running feisty with gnome, and yesterday i installed KDE to see what its like and now i have all the KDE apps showing up in my GNOME session. Someone pointed me to a link that helped me get rid of that but i've lost it, anyone know how to fix this?
<scguy318> cyclonut: its far from perfect tho
<alcaponage> Can anyone help guide me in installing avant-window-navigator?
<MythbuntuGuest22> hello, How do i see my c: drive in konqueror?
<Wolf23> pelo Couldn't find "/usr/share/amsn/~/amsn_received". plz che3ck the spelling and try again
<Pelo> !gutsy | sharap
<ubotu> sharap: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<trogdor> Textbook, scguy318: there is adobe-nonfree in repository and if you go to flash needed site it auto installs now but I don't know if those are two different things, either way they work fine for me
<cyclonut> scguy318: better than the basic flash plug by any chance?
<astx813> Pelo, I want to see what it's actually using.  The bottom of 'open with other' just lets me add a different command line
<Baumer> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, Is there something besides the installation I have to do to get Intel Integrated graphics ( I think it's GMA 950) to work because all of my resolutions aren't available
<Wolf23> Pelo:  it opens and show this message
<leo_rockw> cyclonut, gnash lets you play swf files offline (no embbed)
<Pelo> Wolf23,  what he hesk is hat line
<cyclonut> leo_rockw: ah. so, useless.
<Textbook> I have the latest flash, as far as I know
<leo_rockw> cyclonut, it is free, tho
<Pelo> Wolf23,   I think there is a #amsn channel  maybe you can try asking there
<cyclonut> leo_rockw: I noticed that
<gallius> why did my grub boot list get messed up when i ran the update manager??? I cant boot into windows now
<ezzieyguywuf> help anyone?
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  on what ?
<trogdor> Textbook: I dunno then, I use adblock plus so I don't get glitchy flash ads that crash it, also use swiftweasel for my pentium 4 processor
<Baumer> Anyone for what I said?
<Textbook> flash version 9.0.48.0.0
<Textbook> and I use adblock plus as well
<ddr4> !ask | ezzieguywuf
<ubotu> ezzieguywuf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alcaponage> Help me install avant-window-navigator please!
<ezzieyguywuf> hey guys, i'm running feisty with gnome, and yesterday i installed KDE to see what its like and now i have all the KDE apps showing up in my GNOME session. Someone pointed me to a link that helped me get rid of that but i've lost it, anyone know how to fix this?
<Pelo> gallius,  you'll need to add windows again , check in your /boot/grub/menu.lst  backup file for the correct lines to add
<scguy318> Textbook: there is a beta out, though i wouldn't take the risk of installing
<ddr4> !patience | alcaponage
<ubotu> alcaponage: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cyclonut> alcaponage - get trevino's repository and go from there
<gallius> ok ty
<trogdor> ezzieyguywuf: yeah we help everyone except Pelo
<cypher1> Baumer, i think you can try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<scguy318> Textbook: but yes, its the stable plugin's fault, theres no hardware acceleration
<anonymeeee> hi u guys!
<Ashfire908> Could someone help me with ipmasq? (the package)
<Pelo> alcaponage, just google for it and look for the ubuntu instructions they are clearly laid out
<trogdor> Pelo: :P
<alcaponage> I keep getting errors
<Textbook> I'll look into the beta then
<ezzieyguywuf> trogdor: huh?
<Baumer> ok
<t3318> anyone know how to change default theme in Ubuntu?
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to batch edit file names?
<cyclonut> Baumer- you may also need to use i915resolution (I think thats what its called)
<Textbook> anything's better than it is now
<anonymeeee> what editor should I use?
<Wolf23> Pelo:  thanx it works now :
<trogdor> ezzieyguywuf: nothing jk, anyway what the problem?
<Wolf23> :0
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  hold on  think I made a bookmark
<kb3llm> guys i installed xubuntu-desktop and i cant get the resolution to go higher than 640x480 need some help
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: cool
<kb3llm> i played with xorg.conf to no avail
<scguy318> kb3llm: backup xorg.conf and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,   but it will remove all the kde apps not just remove them from the menu
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: the command to rename the file would be to move the file to it's new file (i think)
<scguy318> kb3llm: you might have to adjust the horiz/vert refresh ranges in your xorg.conf also
<trogdor> kb3llm: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf make sure it has proper resolution, if its completely incorrect just do dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg and follow along then edit that file to your liking
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo:hm, actually, i think i'll just remove KDE all together
<cypher1> Baumer, i think in feistry the xorg driver may be sufficient, if not as cyclonut mentioned try installing i915resolution also
<kb3llm> scguy318: how do i know what to put?
<ezzieyguywuf> i'm gonna upgrade to gutsy soon anyways....
<trogdor> kb3llm: I also suggest checking your monitor at www.monitorworld.com for right refresh values
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  hold on , I have the wrong book mark  I need to do a bit more searching
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<kb3llm> trogdor: i'm on text only right now.. i cant.  if you want to do it for me, Dell E207WFP
<dnian> oi
<ajisin> ok ftp server not wrking
<dnian> oiiii
<ajisin> can anyone tell me how to share folder thro internet?
<trogdor> kb3llm: you can do anything from text mode, tinyirc, w3m browser, nano editor
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: i need to change the file name of a bunch of mp3s
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: in ubuntu/linux, batchs would be shell scripting (sh)
<dnian> alguem fala portugues?
<ezzieyguywuf> another separate questoin. My t60p is having temperature problems in that if i leave it on all day, it gets super hot (up to and over 70 degress celcius). any suggestions? i usually use suspend when away for long periods, but it is too buggy to be reliable for me...
<anonymeeee> the filenames are too long for windoze
<foug> how can i enable idle time reporting through keyboard/mouse movement in pidgin?
<trogdor> kb3llm: can even watch ascii movies if you got mplayer set right ^^
<cyclonut> ajisin- I dont think you really want to do that.
<kb3llm> lol.
<cyclonut> ajisin: what are you trying to acomplish>?
<dnian> Oie
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: how is that possible?
<dnian> Boa noite!!!!!!
<ajisin> cyclonut	: i want to share my folders
<dnian> Hi
<ajisin> on internet only one folder
<cyclonut> ajisin: with peoplle all over the world??!
<ddr4> dnian, wtf ?
<dnian> World?
<ddr4> dnian,lol hello :P
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: unless you mean like 98
<dnian> What is it?
<ajisin> yes all oevr the world
<GNine> !br | dnian
<ubotu> dnian: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf, ok look about 3/4 of the way down this link,  there is one big  10 lines long coomand , you put that in the terminal  , after it is completed you run  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ( the first one will remove all kubuntu-desktop, and the second will restore the package that might have been remove that are needed by ubuntu)
<dnian> i don't speak in english
<scguy318> dnian: its something that some of us lack, given that we hang out on Freenode :P
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-466243.html
<scguy318> !br | dnian
<dnian> BRASIL
<dnian> s2
<NemesisD> can anyone tell me why when i try to read or write from my tape drive I get a ton of errors in dmesg along the lines of  sr 2:0:1:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key: Not Ready; Additional sense: Medium not present;
<scguy318> !br > dnian
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: thanks
<t3318> anyone know how to change default theme in Ubuntu?
<foug> how can i enable idle time reporting through keyboard/mouse movement in pidgin?
<Pelo> dnian,   /join #ubuntu-br
<ajisin> cyclonut: yes all over the world
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: anyway, how do you want them renamed
<dnian> thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> brb guys
<cyclonut> t3318: system->preferences->themes
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: dunno how it's happening, but the end of the file gets cut off when I try to transfer it to a dvd
<Baumer> Sweet 915resolution should do the trick, thanks cyclonut
<cyclonut> np Baumer.
<t3318> cyclonut: thanks, but that's not i want
<anonymeeee> I just need the torrent info removed
<dnian> What you want
<dnian> ???
<ajisin> cyclonut: so can you help me out?
<t3318> cyclonut: i mean we change the theme of default user
<dnian> Do you know Maron five?
<scguy318> dnian: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: it's cutting off the .mp3 end of the file name...
<scguy318> a nice copy and paste job :P
<cyclonut> ajisin: I guess I would install apache, and move the folder to your serving directory
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: oh...
<borovy3488> can anyone help me with azureus NAT problems????
<dnian> bye
<scguy318> borovy3488: port forward?
<borovy3488> yes, i think so
<Pelo> borovy3488,  the ppl in #azureus-support can
<dnian> i can't
<cyclonut> ajisin: that way you can just go to your computer's IP from anywhere in the world and grab that folder's contents
<borovy3488> i did it in my router and it is still white in azureus
<scguy318> borovy3488: well, your port forward configuration must be wrong I guess, else you wouldn't get the NAT error ;)
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: btw just found "prename" and "rename" commands, i'm going to check the man files
<cyclonut> ajisin: Better yet, set up SSH so you can tunnel into your computer from anywhere. Much more secure.
<cyclonut> t3318: Not sure on that one.
<Pelo> borovy3488,  can I recommend  deluge-torrent or utorrent running on wine
<NetDude> hi all
<ezzieyguywuf> another separate questoin. My t60p is having temperature problems in that if i leave it on all day, it gets super hot (up to and over 70 degress celcius). any suggestions? i usually use suspend when away for long periods, but it is too buggy to be reliable for me...
<scguy318> borovy3488: you could re-test again, if it says OK, you should be good
<borovy3488> PELO: do you think it would not have the same NAT error?
<NetDude> help for dynagen running?
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  cpufreq  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<scguy318> borovy3488: well, your port forward configuration must be wrong I guess, else you wouldn't get the NAT error ;)
<scguy318> borovy3488: you could re-test again, if it says OK, you should be good
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: thanks
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: thank you
<Pelo> borovy3488,  azurues is notorious for false nat errors
<aschaetter> Hi all I've been trying to install sim city 3000 unlimited (native linux version) on feisty and i am have problems almost exactly like the person in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541215&highlight=sc3u     This sounds like an x server bug, but how could other feisty users install?
<scguy318> ezzieguywuf: mm, suspend? not sure how well that would work, since suspend doesnt seem to work out for you
<scguy318> ezzieguywuf: i meant hibernate
<Pelo> borovy3488,  and hellish to fix,  I know I did support in there for 6 months
<NetDude> help for dynagen running?
<scguy318> ezzieguywuf: or, just, turn it off :) or vent your machine a little better
<ajisin> cyclonut: how to do that?
<borovy3488> Pelo: thanks. I did test it again and it says it is ok, but the best speed I can get is 3KBs
* Pelo still has flashbacks about talking ppl throught  azureus connectivity problems 
<NetDude> help for  dynagen problem ?
<scguy318> borovy3488: bad torrent?
<NetDude> help for  dynagen problem ? does it access internet
<scguy318> Pelo: well, the whole port forward business is hardly Azureus specific :P
<scguy318> NetDude: whats Dynagen?
<Pelo> borovy3488,  not all torrents are created equal,  try  an ubuntu torrent ,  they are usualy quite fast
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: apaerentaly, "prename" and "rename" are the same. it uses a perl expression. not familar with perl, but how do you want them renamed
<borovy3488> i thought that too, NetDude, but I also tried to download a torrent I recently downloaded in windows, and it didn't work at all.
<cyclonut> ajisin: http://www.suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf
<scguy318> borovy3488: addressing the wrong person :)
<NetDude> scguy318, its free network simulator which uses cisco ios
<Pelo> scguy318,  I never had to do has much NAT troubleshooting when I hung out in #utorrent
<cyclonut> ajisin: Basically, learn to use SSH, then do ssh username@yourip
<MythbuntuGuest22> if i am using a knoppix live cd can i fdisk my c: drive? and how do i do it? how do i see my drive
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: i just want a certain section of the file name removed if thats possible...it's 100 songs
<scguy318> MythubuntuGuest22: what's the "C:" drive, since Linux has a different notion of hard drive identification
<NetDude> borovy3488, you need to download cisco ios
<Baumer> Does anyone elses screen flip out with distorted colors right before The ubuntu load screen comes up ( I guess when the X-server turns on?)
<trogdor> anonymeeee: I remember xubuntu had this rename program you could try checking for that, think its built into thunar or something
<scguy318> Baumer: not mine
<NetDude> borovy3488, for ysing dynagen
<knopper67> mine does...
<aschaetter> Hi all I've been trying to install sim city 3000 unlimited (native linux version) on feisty and i am have problems almost exactly like the person in here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541215&highlight=sc3u     This sounds like an x server bug, but how could other feisty users install?
<Jordan_U> MythbuntuGuest22, fire up gparted or qtparted
<cyclonut> ajisin: it is quite helpful to have a static IP, btw.
<Pelo> anonymeeee,  look in add/remove  search for rename , it's part of thunar ( another file manager) lets you bulk rename files
<Baumer> So that's not normal or is normal
<borovy3488> NetDude: where can I get it and how do i install it. never heard of it before
<MythbuntuGuest22> scguy318, i want to format my master and install kubuntu
<scguy318> Baumer: not normal
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: is thepart the same for each file?
<knopper67> im guess its normal, but it looks wierd
<scguy318> MythbuntuGuest22: well, does the installer not do that for you?
<ajisin> i hv a static ip
<NetDude> borovy3488, what os r u using
<scguy318> MythbuntuGuest22: the GUI installer should walk you through the partitioning process
<anonymeeee> Ashfire908: yes
<MythbuntuGuest22> is gparted on the knopix cd
<Ashfire908> anonymeeee: what is it
<scguy318> MythubuntuGuest22: i dunno, but probably I suppose
<Pelo> aschaetter,  you mght have better luck in a simcity forum or a sim city channel
<cyclonut> ajisin: then you can just do ssh ajisin@yourip and grab what you need that way
<borovy3488> NetDude: Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty
<aschaetter> pelo: is there a sim city linux chan?
<Pelo> aschaetter,  no idea
<aschaetter> pelo: haha! thanks
<Innomen> ok xp installed
<anonymeeee> Pelo: How to I bring up thunar?
<NetDude> borovy3488, then why u download for windows?
<Innomen> anything i need to do in prep for the ubuntu install?
<kb3llm> For horizontal sync range, should i just put 65 (thats what my monitor specs say)
<MythbuntuGuest22> well that is my problem.. my cd rom barley works so i cant get through the installer
<NetDude> borovy3488, there is linux version
<kb3llm> but it wants a range
<usser> Innomen: backup all u can
<scguy318> kb3llm: yeah, just fill in the proper ranges
<MythbuntuGuest22> i want to try to insall without cd
<ezzieyguywuf> scguy: thanks for the advice (a while back) but i'd rather not have to turn my comp off everytime i leave my dorm for a few hours, and you are right suspend does not work well for me
<Innomen> already done that
<kb3llm> scguy318: but 65 isn't a range... its number, is it ok?
<scguy318> !install | MythbuntuGuest22
<Pelo> anonymeeee,   menu > applications > add/remove  , search for rename  , install ,  it will show up in the menuss under ssytem tools
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest22: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> kb3llm: yeah, stick that as upper range
<MythbuntuGuest22> ok thanks
<ajisin> cyclonut: what is this youripe?
<borovy3488> NetDude: no, I installed azureus in linux. i also have a windows pc.  my torrents werent working in linux, so i downloaded the same torrent in windows and linux. the linux one didnt work and the windows one did.
<ajisin> sry ourip
<kb3llm> scguy318: and a lower one?
<ajisin> yourip
<usser> Innomen: well thats it probably should have checked your hardware for compatibility but wth it'll work
<cyclonut> ajisin: dude. use your head. its your ip address.
<kb3llm> scguy318: just pick a lower number?
<trogdor> aschaetter: look for the programs config file make sure graphics settings are right, also make sure you have direct rendering glxinfo | grep "direct"
<kb3llm> scguy318: ??
* Innomen says the magic words
<Innomen> what could Possibly go wrong?
<foug> how can i enable idle time reporting through keyboard/mouse movement in pidgin?
<ajisin> ok my head was taking a bth befoe :P
<NetDude> borovy3488, do you want me to tell u how to runn on windows or linux???????????
<scguy318> kb3llm: what is your monitor?
<Pelo> Innomen,  can you restate yoru problem ?
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me install AWN please?
<scguy318> kb3llm: find the specs for your monitor, then fill in for the horiz/vert sync ranges
<usser> Innomen: not much the most problems people have is video not working when booting live cd with ati cards nvidia should be fine
<scguy318> kb3llm: that will permit the X Server to properly detect all your monitor's modes
<Innomen> no problems, just asking general advice about duel boot, i'm starting the install of ubuntu 7.04 now
<Pelo> alcaponage,   google for avant windows navigator ,  there is an install section for ubuntu
<usser> Innomen: do u have windows installed already?
<cyclonut> ajisin: I think your ip is 210.214.91.185... so ssh ajisin@210.214.91.185
<alcaponage> Pelo: I already have it under "system" but it wont' load
<Pelo> Innomen, same hdd or different one ?
<Innomen> same
<kb3llm> scguy318: yeah, that didn't work. it got an error, and didn't start, so i put the old one back.
<kb3llm> I will work on it tomorrow
<borovy3488> NetDude: my only problems are in linux. Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty. In windoze everything works.
<Pelo> alcaponage, that'S not where you start ti from,  in applications accessories
<scguy318> kb3llm: ok, g/l
<bmt2> hello to all
<NetDude> do you have ios?
<alcaponage> Pelo: Ic, let me check
<bmt2> i am having a problem in Wine
<Pelo> Innomen,  back up yoru imoportant windows data first,   defrag your hdd a few times,  then boot up the live cd and go go go
<scguy318> bmt2: what is it
<bmt2> i installed flash 2004 mx thru wine
<Innomen> bmt2: hey thats good, the first step is admitting you have a problem
<Innomen> wait, wrong wine
<bmt2> now i can't get it to run
<scguy318> Pelo: random comment, but the latest ntfsresize man page seems to say that a defrag isnt necessary
<DShepherd> Innomen, :-)
<Innomen> :)
<usser> Innomen: for same hdd be carefull when it comes to partitioning, dont push yes blindly
<Innomen> thank you
<Pelo> scguy318, so what
<Innomen> usser: indeed
<borovy3488> NetDude: what is ios?
<foug> how can i enable idle time reporting through keyboard/mouse movement in pidgin?
<bmt2> i also installed swishmax and can't get it to run
<alcaponage> Pelo: thanks
<usser> Innomen: u generally want one root partition '/' one 'swap' and optionally /home
<NetDude> borovy3488, visit the link click the image for for video how to install it on linux?
<Pelo> scguy318,  the point of degraging isnT, for safety , it is to reduce the time of the resizing , data doesn'T have to be moved around
<Innomen> whats a good drive size for ubuntu?
<davida9> hi
<davida9> new to this, totally
<NetDude> borovy3488, http://www.blindhog.net/cisco-dynamips-and-dynagen-install-on-linux/
<usser> Innomen: anything more than 20Gb should be reasonable
<bmt2> i get a "couldn't load API function" when trying to run SwishMax
<NetDude> borovy3488, here the link
<Innomen> cool
<borovy3488> NetDude: ok, thanks
<Pelo> Innomen,   5-10 for /  , 2xram for /swap , whatever you want for /home
<borovy3488> NetDude: should that work?
<Innomen> i'll do 40 because i'm like the navy
<DShepherd> foug, Tools, preferences, Idle Tab. i think..
<Jordan_U> Innomen, ~ 5 GIG for Ubuntu itself
<Innomen> wow
<NetDude> borovy3488, thank not complete ....there more?
<Innomen> sweet i might do just 20 then
<scguy318> bmt2: try asking in #winehq
<Innomen> 20/3
<usser> Innomen: 5G thats with all the programs
<scguy318> Pelo: ah
<bmt2> scguy318: thanks i will
<Innomen> is 20 over kill??
<usser> Innomen: not really
<Innomen> oky
<Jordan_U> Innomen, Well you are going to have other files aren't you ? ;)
<DShepherd> Innomen, close though
<scguy318> Innomen: for /? thats fine
<foug> DShepherd, no it's not there
<Innomen> yes but on other drives
<knopper67> hey is there a general ubuntu chat channel on irc?
<borovy3488> NetDude: what does it do? how do i configure it? very confusing
<usser> Innomen: the beauty of linux is if u run out of space u can always mount another hdd where u want
<scguy318> Innomen: for swap, probably 1x or 0.5x the RAM you got
<Jordan_U> Innomen, You can never have too much hard drive space
<foug> DShepherd, i've had this problem before, pidgin doesn't come with the option. I downloaded xscreensver but it didn't help
<knopper67> cant find any...
<Pelo> Innomen, if you only do 20 you'll kick yourself in a few weeks when you reaslise you'Re not using windows anymore and it has all your space
<Innomen> yea but i like to keep my os goodness seperate
<alcaponage> Where can I get themes of AWN?
<Innomen> pelo, keeping xp for games
<Innomen> trrust me i'll use the space
<Innomen> :)
<DShepherd> foug, hmm ... try asking in #pidgin then
<Pelo> alcaponage,   www.gnome-looks.org
<alcaponage> Pelo thanks
<anonymeeee> Pelo: thunar worked perfectly, thanks a lot!
<NetDude> borovy3488, are you doing ccna? have you use netsim the network simulator?
<cyclonut> alcaponage: check out google for easy answers like that, eh?
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, also art.gnome.org
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: you referenced me to cpufreq in order to help my temp problems, but it appears to me as if cpu frequency is on and workin, so what other options do i have?
<NetDude> borovy3488, dyanagen is advance version of netsim?
<Pelo> anonymeeee,  isn'T that the most awesome little app around ?
<borovy3488> NetDude: I am kind of a novice on the whole network thing and to tell you the truth, I have no idea what that stuff is.
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Actually, maybe not, but worth a look
<Innomen> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It's a good lightweight replacement for Nautilus and is very similar. To read more about thunar, visit http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html or, if you would like to use it, visit your nearest Main repository.
<usser> !thunar
<usser> arrg
<Innomen> :P
<alcaponage> Pelo: where in gnome-look.org is the themes of AWN located?
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  well if this is a laptop I don'T know ,  you don'T have fans so i'm out of suggestion,
<anonymeeee> Pelo: absolutely!  way cool!  saved me a bunch of time
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: alright well thanks anyway
<theATOM> how can I convert .3gp files to AVI or MPEG?
<Pelo> Innomen,   it's not so much thunar , it' a little app that comes with it , it does bulk rename
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: but i think my laptop does have a fan in it
<ajisin> cyclonut: but where tu write that? and another thing i doenloaded apache how to install it now? not getting intsall as der in install guide
<NetDude> borovy3488, it's the network simulator which uses the cisco internetworking operating system (IOS) which is cisoc proprietry used is cisoc router & switches?
<Innomen> cool
<Pelo> ezzieyguywuf,  try looking in th efourm for   help on this , I'm sure there are several threads about it  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Innomen> renaming can be a pain
<Innomen> i learned to write batch files back in teh day because of renaming hassles
<ezzieyguywuf> pelo: thanks
<cyclonut> ajisin: forget apache.
<coreymanshack> !?
<cyclonut> ajisin: you would type in that command in a terminal.
<coreymanshack> apache - awesomeest
<ajisin> k
<theATOM> how can I convert .3gp files to AVI or MPEG?
<NetDude> borovy3488,  you can have live demonstration & feel of working on cisoc router ?
<Pelo> Innomen,  this one lets you do several thinkgs, insert /remove (position) ,  replace,  number  etc
<cyclonut> alcaponage - try actually searching for AWN at that site.
<cyclonut> seriously, you can do this on your own, I have great faith.
<Pelo> theATOM,  try using avidemux
<Dr_willis> theATOM,  try avidemux - a small editing software for avi (especially DivX)
<alcaponage> lol
<alcaponage> ic
<alcaponage> the search bar is so small
<ajisin> cyclonut: and my ip is a static ip so its 10.19.183.137
* cyclonut +ignores alcaponage
<theATOM> !avidemux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cyclonut> ajisin: congratulations.
* Pelo rushs to hack into ajisin 's comp
<Innomen> dammit
<cyclonut> hehe
<Innomen> theubuntu installer is garbage
<darkchr0n0s> ajisin got his ftp server up ?
<Pelo> theATOM, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<ajisin> cyclonut: hey? congrats? for what?
<Pelo> Innomen,  what's wrong ?
<ajisin> nop not got
<Innomen> i hit back and it jumped like 4 spaces back and now want to run the paritioner again but its already cut up the drive
<cyclonut> ajisin: NM
<NetDude> help for  dynagen problem ?
<cyclonut> ajisin: feeling very sarcastic tonight
<Innomen> if back dosent work, dont include the button
<NetDude> help for  dynagen problem ?
<NetDude> help for  dynagen problem ?
<ajisin> k..... :d
<Innomen> i know better than to hope it works
<ajisin> :D
<scguy318> NetDude: this probably isn't a good channel to ask
<Innomen> get to reinstall xp
<Innomen> and format the drive again
<Innomen> save me 5 hours of hassle
<Innomen> the partioner needs ot learn to resume
<Pelo> Innomen,   get out of the installer and go to menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor ,  do your partitionning,  and when you install use the  manual option to specify your folder locations
<Innomen> needs ot be able to tell "hey something already did exactly what i was gunna do to this drive
<ajisin> it's uduntu channel but i not yet got any help how to use my desktop as a server
<NetDude> scguy318, can you tell me which channel should i ask please ?
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  thats how i do it. :)
<Innomen> watch it wont resize it
<scguy318> NetDude: i dunno, /list?
<Innomen> brb
<darkchr0n0s> downloading at 31bytes/sec !
<theATOM> Pelo: avidemux doesnt save the AVI with sound!  why?
<Innomen> see?
<Innomen> error occuered
<Ashfire908> NetDude: if dynagen is a command, type man dynagen
<Innomen> every time
<Innomen> check file system
<scguy318> Ashfire908: it's not, its some networking simulation app
<Innomen> Gah
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  well you and I are old hands at this now , what's it been ? over a year ?
<scguy318> Innomen: NTFS? dirty flag set?
<Ashfire908> scguy318: k. i was skimming
<Innomen> who knows
<Pelo> theATOM,   look on the left,   wherer it says copy , change it ,  to something else
<Ashfire908> !enter | Innomen
<Dr_willis> Pelo,  i have found its better to just  leave a lot unallocated and tell the insteller to 'use unallocated space'
<ubotu> Innomen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> Ashfire908: np
<scguy318> Innomen: if thats the case
<Innomen> whatever the ubuntu installer does when it tries ot do the automated resize twice on the same drive
<scguy318> Innomen: then a simple chkdsk on the NTFS
<Pelo> Dr_willis,  I like my /home on a seperate partition
<Innomen> no this happened last night and sucked up 5 hours
<ajisin> :( :( i wanna use mudesktop as a server :( any smiley here for crying?
<Ashfire908> Innomen: you can't resize a ntfs drive?
<scguy318> Innomen: i personally like to partition beforehand and just give the installer the mount points
<Innomen> are there developers here ever? do they read this?
<Pelo> !enter | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<scguy318> Innomen: probably not, too crowded, you could file a bug tho
<Ashfire908> Innomen: sorry, partition
<cyclonut> ajisin: I think you should resort to google, or even searching the ubuntuforums.
<Intangir> hey
<scguy318> Innomen: i dunno what the dev chans are
<Pelo> Innomen,  devs are too cool to hangout here
<Intangir> whats a good bittorrent client for linux?
<Intangir> the standard bittorrent seems to be sucking..
<Innomen> ubuntu for humans (not really)
<DShepherd> Intangir, Deluge
<Dr_willis> I think the devs hang in #hot-linux-chat :)
<Innomen> oh well
<scguy318> !bt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Intangir> connects to only 1 peer? for 12 hours?
<knopper_> Azureus is the best client
<Innomen> still better than windows
<NetDude> Intangir, rtorrent
<scguy318> !torrent | Intangir
<ubotu> Intangir: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<frostburn> Intangir, azureus, but get the latest from sourceforge, and the sun jre from the synaptic package manager
<Pelo> Intangir,  deluge-torrent is nice and getting better but I like to run utorrent on wine
<scguy318> Dr_willis: that sounds really inappropriate ;)
<Dr_willis> scguy318,  its where my wife hangs out...
<darkchr0n0s> any command line torrent clients ?
<Dr_willis> darkchr0n0s,  rtorrent
<Intangir> oh also, which bittorrent clients can i use in text only?
<Innomen> the ubuntu installer cant figure out my time zone either
<knopper_> i dont use azureus but i'd still recommend it
<scguy318> Innomen: you're supposed to specify I believe
<Innomen> yea
<Pelo> Innomen,  just click the map
<Innomen> i did
<Innomen> you guysa think i'm we todd ed
<scguy318> Innomen: we don't
<Innomen> i clicked al the flavors of eastern
<Pelo> Innomen,  pretty much
<Innomen> it's always like 1-3 hours off
<darkchr0n0s> what does that mean anyways /
<scguy318> Innomen: if we did, we wouldn't answer you, or we would start flaming
<Innomen> my syste clock is fine
<Innomen> heheh
<PKdoR> I just dounloaded the azureus tar ballz can any body walk me through installing it?
<Pelo> Innomen, tere is also a drop down list
<Innomen> well dont tell me to click the map :P
<cyclonut> PKdoR: there is an easier way...
<darkchr0n0s> PKdoR instead use sudo aptitude install azureus
<Innomen> yes, i know how to operate a menu also lol yur not hearing me
<cyclonut> PKdoR:  sudo apt-get install azureus
<ajisin> i searched alot man
<Pelo> PKdoR,  azureus is available from the repos   sudo apt-get install azureus
<Innomen> it cant do gmt -5
<scguy318> Innomen: sure it can, I'm in GMT -5
<Innomen> there's this narrow strip where i live
<rolandd> anybody knows which repo has pidgin in it?
<Pelo> Innomen,  where are you located ?
<Innomen> well i do it during the installer and it says its midnight
<scguy318> Innomen: that happens to be Central Daylight right now, cant wait to switch clocks :(
<ajisin> m logging out from here pla email me if you hv any info.. love_prone@yahoo.com
<Pelo> Innomen,  don'T worry about that, it gets corrected
<ajisin> seeya.....
<Innomen> gmt -5 is my zone, but when i tell it that oit does the math wrong or something
<ajisin> see ya
<PKdoR> im trying to install version 3.0.3.0 I believe the repos have version 2.5
<Ashfire908> Innomen: your bios clock might be already set to a timezone.
<Innomen> i'm sure
<Innomen> just dosent bode well you know?
<scguy318> Innomen: lemme see what I got for central
<DShepherd> rolandd, gutsy repos have pidgin in it.. but you may have to dist-upgrade to get that
<Innomen> commenting on egenral installer issues
<scguy318> DShepherd: dist-upgrading to Gutsy isn't recommended I think
<dbkim> hi all,
<PKdoR> I love the HD content the Vuze has (Azureus 3.x
<DShepherd> scguy318, ok.. rolandd dont dist-upgrade!! :-)
<NetDude> help for  is dynagen a security threat??????????????
<rolandd> LOL, OK
<dbkim> does anyone know what is acpid and apmd service on ubuntu?
<scguy318> NetDude: probably not...
<rolandd> so then I just have to do a manual install
<scguy318> Innomen: well, I think a bug report would probably garner more attention than here :)
<DShepherd> rolandd, 15 days from now.. you can though :-)
<dbkim> can I remove those two service?
<Innomen> !bugreport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugreport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> Innomen: though I'm not wholly familiar with the user feedback services of this community
* Innomen nods
<cyclonut> dbkim: no, I wouldnt
<Pelo> dbkim,   hardware sensors related stuff I beleive , donT' mess with them
<scguy318> dbkim: acpid handles ACPI events
<scguy318> dbkim: apmd handles APM events
<dbkim> cyclonut, oh ok
<Pelo> !launchpad | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Innomen> is there an app that will sync two installed of ubuntu?
<dbkim> scguy318, so I can't delete them then
<cyclonut> dbkim: acpi handles power management/chip throttling
<Innomen> thanky Pelo
<NetDude> scguy318, i am using it on us server form japan is it a security threat ?
<dbkim> cyclonut, oh okay...
<Pelo> Innomen,  synch two install ?
<scguy318> NetDude: probably not, though I really dunno
<dbkim> cyclonut, I'm making my ubuntu as small as possible
<Innomen> NetDude: Sailor moon? need i say more?
<scguy318> NetDude: i just know you probably won't get much help from here :(
<dbkim> cyclonut, =) thanks for the information
<cyclonut> dbkim: np, good luck with the tiny install :)
<Oetmet> I've lost my Linux partition when trying to resize the extended partition in Windows using Partition Magic. Anyway I think my data is somewhere in my hard disk!
<PKdoR> yup the repos have version 2.5 I just double checked, so can any one please walk me trough on installine azureus/Vuze 3.0.3.0?
<Oetmet> is there some way I can recover my data?
<scguy318> Oetmet: testdisk
<Oetmet> scguy318: I used testdisk and it re-wrote the partition table
<Innomen> supergrub!
<Pelo> Oetmet,  I think you might find more help on this in ##linux
<Innomen> !supergrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> wow
<Innomen> there should be a super grub entry
<scguy318> Oetmet: http://rescubuntu.info/, the LInux System Rescue CD if comfy with cmd-line
<Oetmet> but now my linux partition seems to have used like 30 mb of space
<Pelo> !grub | Innomen  last links bottom of the page
<ubotu> Innomen  last links bottom of the page: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Oetmet> when I had like 5 gigs of used space
<demon_spork> PKdoR, I like Ktorrent better than Azureus
<Innomen> not grub
<NetDude> scguy318, i really i am new for irc i dont know much channel to ask
<Innomen> "supergrub"
<Innomen> its a boot image
<Pelo> Innomen,  as in supergrub cd ?
<scguy318> NetDude: try looking at a list of channels via /list
<Innomen> it saved all mah data
<Innomen> yea
<Pelo> nvm
<Pelo> !backup | Innomen
<scguy318> Innomen: it just fixes boot problems, not fubared file systems
<ubotu> Innomen: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sir123> I'm trying to connect my ipac pda to evolution but i don't know what port to put in
<Innomen> scguy318: thats not entierly true
<dbkim> cyclonut, hey one more question =P execuse me
<Innomen> my windows would not boot because of a mbr issue
<scguy318> Innomen: but that's a boot issue :)
<dbkim> cyclonut, can I delete dbus?
<Innomen> it force booted it
<PKdoR> demon_spork:  that my be, but the reason I like Vuze is cause of the free HD content not to mention the great customizing potential of azureus
<Innomen> oky
<scguy318> Innomen: a trashed file system would be a different story :P
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<Innomen> hey at the very least it's make him feel like he tried
<scguy318> dbkim: might not be a good idea, I know some GNOME services like to use it
<Innomen> :)
<cyclonut> dbkim: Im not really sure
<dbkim> scguy318, oh I see
<dbkim> scguy318, thanks again =)
<scguy318> dbkim: np
<cyclonut> dbkim: but I think not; I believe many pieces of software use it to communicate with the lower-level layers
<scguy318> now I wish they would have an easy end-user backup solution :)
<zetheroo> how do I know what port my iPaq is on?
<Innomen> is there anything like ghost for ubuntu?
<scguy318> Innomen: partimage
<knopper_> ghost4linux? lol i think its called that
<scguy318> Innomen: dd :P
<Pelo> zetheroo, how do you connect your ipaq ?
<Innomen> dd?
<dbkim> cyclonut, okay then =P let it survive
<zetheroo> Pelo  : USB
<scguy318> Innomen: low level file copy utility
<Innomen> oh
<Pelo> zetheroo,   lsusb  with the ipaq connected
<rolandd> I have 4 speakers attached to my soundcard SB 512PCI but only get sound out of 2 of them
<scguy318> Innomen: well, not strictly a file in the filesystem sense
<rolandd> an I select somewhere to use 4 speakers?
<patrickkkkkkkkkk> is there a way to change the trash icon in the themes?
<scguy318> Innomen: in the case of imaging, you would usually feed it a nice /dev file
<zetheroo> Pelo : I did that ... but how do I know in Evolution which port is which?
<rolandd> been looking through the sound settings but cant seem to find it
<scguy318> Innomen: typically for compressability you would pipe it to gzip
<Innomen> its gunna take forever for this mounting madnes to sink in
<Pelo> patrickkkkkkkkkk, you'll need to change copy a differnt icon over , in /usr/share/icons
<scguy318> Innomen: since I'm no sys admin, there are probably other people and sites who can explain better
<Oetmet> "Inode xxxxx as part of the orphaned inode list. FIXED. iNODE xxxx, i_blocks is xxxxxxx should be 0. Fix<y>?"
<Oetmet>  any chance that saying 'y' deletes my data permanently?
<h1st0> Innomen: there are plenty of alternatives
<Pelo> zetheroo, no idea,  sorry , try looking in the forum for ipaq  see what comes up in anything  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Innomen> any info is helpful
<Innomen> i learning
<Innomen> this is day 4 for me
<h1st0> Innomen: Innomen partimage etc... or you can just use dd
<scguy318> Oetmet: probably not
<Pelo> Innomen, learn to not use the enter key for punctutaition please
<zetheroo> Does anyone have any experience getting a Pocket PC connected with Evolution?
<NeoThermic> what is the code name of the latest ubuntu? (excluding 7.10's beta)
<trogdor> Innomen: install rutebook and have a read, explains all sorts of super awesome stuff :)
<scguy318> !gutsy | NeoThermic
<ubotu> NeoThermic: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<h1st0> Innomen: Google and the forums are are good source also
<scguy318> NeoThermic: Gutsy is Gutsy
<NeoThermic> scguy318: current, not next :P
<scguy318> NeoThermic: oh, Feisty
<NeoThermic> ah, dapper is thusly old :P
<PKdoR> so can any one aid me in istalling the Azureus_3.0.3.0_linux.tar.bz2 file I downloaded?
<scguy318> NeoThermic: Gutsy is rapidly approaching current tho :P
<demon_spork> wow, it is October 2007 right now
<NeoThermic> scguy318: 15 days :)
<Innomen> i type quickly and think quickly and a sentence is a complete thought, and sometimes my thoughts are a function of other thoughts, stop hassling me because i type fast
<demon_spork> time has really flown by
<scguy318> NeoThermic: :D
<Pelo> demon_spork,  since yesterday
<knopper_> 16 days its released...Woooo!
<dbkim> zetheroo, I tried to connect my ppc on ubuntu but failed
<Innomen> its not like i'm hitting eneter every other word to stack and get attention, i cant help it so back off
<NeoThermic> anyway, damn. I don't appear to have a spare CDR
<Dr_willis> knopper_,  they got a long 16 days ahead of them.
<Pelo> Innomen, this is a very busy channel  it makes you hard to follow
<NeoThermic> so I guess I'll have to make do with dapper :|
<knopper_> ya but its gonna be worth it..
<Innomen> this place scrolls like a stock ticker during the day anyway, at least you can see what i'm typing
<Innomen> this is nothing, come back at 5pm eastern
<NeoThermic> ok, screw dapper, it failed to set up X right :)
<h1st0> NeoThermic: what type of video card do you have?
<Innomen> also i cant touch type, and when i look up i see something i want to respond too, give me a hard limit, how many seconds between enter strokes?
<PKdoR> never mind i got to go but I will be back
<h1st0> !offtopic > Innomen
<NeoThermic> hehe, (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1), (EE) No devices detected
<NeoThermic> :)
<NeoThermic> it's an Intel GMA, not 1000% sure of which since dapper doesn't like it
<h1st0> NeoThermic: hrm.. you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org to get it straight
<h1st0> NeoThermic: it may be using the rong busid or something.
<Innomen> h1st0: lay off, i'm explaining to pelo why he/she should refrain from scolding me for something i cant help, next i'll get scolded for being tall and having a limp (which i am/do)
<NeoThermic> h1st0: the busid is correct (I remember that bit while in windows)
<benn92647_> it is meeeeeee
<h1st0> NeoThermic: hrm... possibly try different drivers.  ex: switching to vesa or installing proper intel drivers.
<NeoThermic> h1st0: the problem is that I'm using dapper liveCD. I'll just wait 15 days and buy myself a pack of CDRs and use 7.10 :)
<trogdor> benn92647: mario?
<knopper_> does anyone know if the new version of GIMP is going to be in gutsy?
<usser> it is mario????
<NeoThermic> Sorry benn92647_, but your princess is in another castle.
<Pelo> knopper_, what ever the latest one is
<usr13> knopper_: Yes,
<benn92647_> LOL
<DoYouKnow> hi
<knopper_> awsome, sounds great
<benn92647_> K BRB
<DoYouKnow> are there any clones of the MacOS processes utility for linux or something similar?
<riotkittie> yay. internets.
<Innomen> dont private message me without permission
<Innomen> thanks
<Pelo> knopper_,  gutsy will have the newest prettiest , shiniest everything , ever
<h1st0> !attitude > Innomen
<usser> DoYouKnow: ps?
<usser> DoYouKnow: top?
<Innomen> the bot dosent egt to send me pms anymore either
<DoYouKnow> no, I mean a GUI tool
<DoYouKnow> for gnome or something
<Innomen> yay for irc being flexable
<usser> DoYouKnow: theres ksysguard in kde
<rudelerius> Please help.  I made the mistake of mounting my samba share into my home directory; I changed the mount point to /mnt/share, but the folders from my share still show up in my home folder and I get an error message whenever I login that states that my ~/.dmrc file is being ignored and my home folder must be owned by me, etc.   How do I remove the shared folders from my home directory and get control of my home directory back?  All my little de
<punsad> DoYouKnow: I thought gnome had something like a 'task manager'
<nickren> is there an easy and safe way to change partitions after install
<Innomen> i was sititng here not saying a word, let it go control freaks
<Pelo> Innomen, that' wasn'T a pm , it's a notice
<trogdor> rudelerius: umount?
<nickren> using a gui
<DoYouKnow> punsad, System Monitor, I'm looking at it now, but it isn't as good as the MacOS gui
<h1st0> rudelerius: just rm -rf the folders
<DoYouKnow> for example I can't get information on ttys
<Innomen> semantics
<h1st0> rudelerius: and you can chown and chgrp yoru /home/username
<Innomen> if you dislike me, cease speaking to me, i'm not gunna just be quiet while you berate me, but i can let it drop if you can, whats it gunna be?
<rudelerius> trogdor, I'll try that
<rudelerius> h2st0 I tried that, but I got an error (I used -R) when it got the shared folders
<h1st0> rudelerius: if you've already changed the mount location then you can safely delete the folders in your home
<riotkittie> hmm. i wonder if i should try ndiswrapper on that-which-shall-not-be-discussed-here
<joules> .. so i am relatively pleased with the latest gutsy release but compiz is a little messed up.. and i really dont know which manager to use anyone has a default that has most of everything
<h1st0> rudelerius: sudo rm -rf /home/username/mountpoint
<trogdor> riotkittie: tried on what?
<h1st0> rudelerius: since they are probably owned by root thats why you got an error
<h1st0> !gutsy > joules
<rudelerius> h1st0, thanks - I have changed the mount point in /etc/fstab
<DoYouKnow> riotkittie, the native drivers work fine for that
<DoYouKnow> you just have to tinker with them
<Pelo> joules,  you would do better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<trogdor> h1st0: dude.. don't be an ass he just need to umount the network share
<DoYouKnow> turn the card on and off, change the access point to something else then back to the correct one
<rudelerius> h1st0- deleting the folders in the home folder will not remove them from the share?  I'm scared to do that! :)
<h1st0> trogdor: no he doesn't if you read
<DoYouKnow> eventually dhclient will work
<riotkittie> DoYouKnow: i'm not a native-driver-tinkerer-with-them-er ... and i'd have no clue where to start :P
<h1st0> rudelerius: not if its mounted somewhere else if you check the folders contain nothing
<trogdor> h1st0: oh is it a separate user he has the share thing on?
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I'll check; I believe they did the last time I looked though
<h1st0> trogdor: no he's using fstab to mount a samba share to his users home so root owns the mountpoint
<malv1> i use kde and my gtk fonts look ugly and not properly anti-aliased
<Tensoma-Halo3> can someone help with GRUB error 17?
<h1st0> rudelerius: if they contain files then it isn't getting mounted to the other folder
<malv1> is there a fix?
<DoYouKnow> riotkittie, just type "ifconfig <your_interface> off", "ifconfig <your_interface> on"
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: when did it start happening?
<DoYouKnow> then "iwconfig essid dfkjdkdjfkjdf"
<nickren> how do i resize partitions
<trogdor> h1st0: isn't that kinda bad to have root running network daemons?...
<DoYouKnow> "iwconfig essid <your_ssid>
<DoYouKnow> "
<DoYouKnow> oh whoops
<DoYouKnow> insert your interface name before essid
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I believe I can access the shared folders from either mount point
<h1st0> trogdor: its just the way he set up fstab
<DoYouKnow> do this under sudo bash
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: after installing Vista and rpairing GRUB
<Tensoma-Halo3> and I uninstalled VIsta, but it stil don't work :(
<h1st0> rudelerius: well ls /home/rudelerius/mountpoint  and see if there are any files in there.
<riotkittie> DoYouKnow: oh no, it's not that. i can connect and everything, and its just smashing, save for the fact that my connection dies and i have to reboot to bring it back up
<h1st0> rudelerius: or you can just type in mount in terminal to see your current mounts.
<DoYouKnow> riotkittie, sometimes broadcom gets set in the wrong mode
<DoYouKnow> so you have to tinker with the settings
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me install flash on ubuntu?
<rudelerius> h1st0 - there are
<DoYouKnow> to get it reset
<riotkittie> DoYouKnow: I dont have a bcom :P
<h1st0> rudelerius: the folder in yoru home directory is just a place holder for the mount it shouldn't contain any data once the mount has been removed
<DoYouKnow> oh, it's not a broadcom?
<h1st0> rudelerius: then the mount isn't right
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: XP can read the partion
<DoYouKnow> I thought we were talking about the broadcom
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: have you ever been able to boot ubuntu?
<riotkittie> nope. i have an ralink.
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I haven't umount'ed yet
<Pelo> later folks
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: yes
<h1st0> rudelerius: well once you unmount it and change the mount point those folders will be blank then you can safely delete them.
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: So this just started all of the sudden?
<Tensoma-Halo3> yes
<Tensoma-Halo3> sinceinstaling Vista on a 25GB partion
<jpastore> I'm trying to run azureus and it's complaining about not having swt-gtk-3346 I can't figure out which package I need to install to satisfy this
<DoYouKnow> riotkittie, well, I have a broadcom so I had to keep messing with different things. initially I think I had to reload the module a few times to get it working but now just tinkering with the commands iwconfig and ifconfig seem to do it
<mindrape> !flash | alcaponage
<ubotu> alcaponage: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: ahh vista may have borked the mbr
<h1st0> !grub Tensoma-Halo3
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: I repaier it
<mindrape> bork bork bork
<frostburn> jpastore, i recommend installing the sun jre, and getting azureus from sourceforge
<h1st0> !grub > Tensoma-Halo3
<riotkittie> DoYouKnow: I dont have such luck :P
<Tensoma-Halo3> I have repaired it
<MasterShrek> jpastore, i recommend a different client :)
<jpastore> MasterShrek, what client do you recommend?
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: GRUB is fine, I get error 17. it has nothing to to with a bad GRUB
<h1st0> !worksforme > w4ett
<MasterShrek> jpastore, ktorrent
<jpastore> hmm...let me give it a shot
<joshuajoshua> my itunes.db became corrupted. The files are on there, but don't show up in amarok/rhythm box or on my ipod screen. Is there anyway to rewrite the database in ubuntu?
<mindrape> joshuajoshua - ask in #gtkpod
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: actually it does
<kitche> joshuajoshua: not really and if it'sa  new gen ipod there is no way until programs get up to date on the new hash feature
<nocta> is the ubuntu lamp server fairly easy to put a gui on? i know i'm defeating the whole point by putting a gui on
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: I repaired it, a few times
<mindrape> nocta - you want a gui to start and stop mysql/apache?
<Tensoma-Halo3> tried to boot, shut down, botted again
<lerio> guys how can i install genius color vivid 3xe in my feisty where can i find the firmware
<kitche> nocta: sudo apt-get install {k|u|x}buntu-desktop :)
<nickren> how do i resize a partition
<joshuajoshua> kitche, 5th gen. It just became corrupted. I've used it with linux since dapper, and this is the first time i've had this problem.
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: Are you able to boot any of the OS's ont he grub menu or does it come up before the menu?
<mindrape> nickren - fdisk.. its destructive though.
<MasterShrek> nocta, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nocta> mindrape, i am coming from a 2k server to a ubuntu lamp server
* nocta nods
<h1st0> nickren: What type of partition?
<MasterShrek> nocta, thats for gnome, use kubuntu for kde or xubuntu for xfce
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: I'm on XP THROUGH GRUB
<usr13> nickren: Use qparted or gparted
<nocta> i just need a small gui something that won't use too much processing power but still be usable/bareable
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: So when do you get the error?
<mindrape> nocta - well... sudo apt-get install php mysql apache will get you a LAMP environment... you can then use whatever editor you want and save your files in /var/www/html/
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: its probably just an issue with a pointer can you pastebin your menu.1st
<Tensoma-Halo3> when I try to boot Linux
<usr13> nickren: But be careful, you might loose data.
<nickren> well i wanting to resize the partition on so i can do have both xp and ubuntu running
<MasterShrek> nocta, i suggest fluxbox
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: and the output of fdisk -l
<nocta> MasterShrek, why for?
<h1st0> nickren: Are you trying to resize an xp partition?
<nickren> no ext3
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: and just HOW am Igonna get tht when I an't get into Linux?
<nickren> well basically ubuntu
<h1st0> nickren: ah well use gparted then.
<ccxxpro> anyone can help me to install the pci wireless card
<usr13> nickren: You'll have to put XP on first half.
<MasterShrek> for a gui environment, i run it on my server, it runs awesome, can run all gnome and kde apps, but its very basic so it doesnt take much power to run
<scguy318> Tensoma-Halo3: the Terminal
<scguy318> !pastebin | Tensoma-Halo3
<ubotu> Tensoma-Halo3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0> nickren: I recomend booting to the live cd unmounting the drive and resizing it.  There is also a gparted live cd availible for just this purpose
<usr13> ccxxpro: Sure, what's your problem?
<Tensoma-Halo3> scguy318: I cannot boot Ubuntu
<nocta> MasterShrek, okies
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: well then how did you try to repair grub?
<scguy318> Tensoma-Halo3: in that case, have you tried the Super GRUB CD?
<rudelerius> Anyone have any suggestions of what to do if umount reports that it seems //ubuntu/share is mounted multiple times?  Should I use the -f switch to force it to unmount both instances then let fstab remount in the correct mount point?
<jpastore> MasterShrek, that seems to be getting a lot further along than I did with azureus, any reason why the download would have stalled?
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: super GRUB disc
<niru> Hi
<nocta> am i right with assuming i can use bauhamut with ubuntu?
<ccxxpro> i use D-Link PCI DWL-G520 version C2
<nickren> wow thanks, can i do this without disturbing the ubuntu i running right now and then install xp
<mindrape> hi niru
<MasterShrek> jpastore, just normal torrent behavior i guess
<niru> I have got a sony PCG-4LBP laptop of 11.1'' and 1366x768 resolution
<niru> it does not work with projector
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: well boot to a linux live cd or install ext3 filesystem support in xp and get the /boot/grub/menu.1st file
<niru> what could be the reason
<MasterShrek> 1366x768?!
<ccxxpro> i have just plug it in and there is no signal
<Tensoma-Halo3> scguy318 [21:10:06]  Tensoma-Halo3 : h1st0: super GRUB disc
<mindrape> !projector
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about projector - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ccxxpro> I use the Network Manager
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: I can do that, sec
<niru> MasterShrek, yes
<niru> mindrape, ?
<rudelerius> h1st0 - Have any suggestions of what to do if umount reports that it seems //ubuntu/share is mounted multiple times?  Should I use the -f switch to force it to unmount both instances then let fstab remount in the correct mount point?
<ccxxpro> the wireless card can recognise the network but there is no signal
<jpastore> MasterShrek, alright thanks I'll try other more popular torrents to see if it works...do I need to enable ports on the firewall by chance?
<scguy318> rudelerius: sudo umount
<MasterShrek> jpastore, i dont think so
<scguy318> rudelerius: do that twice, then remount once
<h1st0> rudelerius: umount each of them.
<julz> hi, anyone who can help get a usb pci card running? its supported but ubuntu won't recognise it...
<scguy318> rudelerius: only root can more than once
<h1st0> rudelerius: then if you fixed your fstab you can just sudo mount -a  to remount everything
<usr13> ccxxpro: If it "recognizes" the network, then there must be a signal.
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: ok, open
<rudelerius> scguy318 - with no options?  I did umount both of them individually, and it gave me the error twice
<niru> any body
<h1st0> ccxxpro: is it a broadcom card?
<niru> can help me?
<indraveni> hi all
<h1st0> ccxxpro: lspci | grep Ethernet
<ccxxpro> nope . it's ralink
<rudelerius> scguy318 - fstab is correct; only problem is unmounting the duplicates that are currently mounted.
<h1st0> !ask > niru
<scguy318> rudelerius: sudo umount ...
<usr13> ccxxpro;   is it acquiring essid?
<scguy318> rudelerius: thats it :)
<scguy318> rudelerius: you would just do it twice
<valon> Alright, I have a question about amarok and mp3's, where or what is the file I need to add other music file support to amarok?
<h1st0> niru: have you tried searching the forums.  Sry didn't see your question above.
<h1st0> niru: I would search ubuntuforums.org for you laptop model see if anyone has had your problem.
<ccxxpro> my wireless network is WEP
<MasterShrek> ccxxpro, what kind of card is it?
<h1st0> ccxxpro: What type of network card do you have?
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: now what?
<niru> h1st0, tahnk you
<riotkittie> ccxxpro: i'd go to http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.net [i think it's .net, but i may be off]  and at the very least, download RutilT.  you will need to sudo apt-get install build-essential to compile it
<h1st0> !paste | Tensoma-Halo3
<ubotu> Tensoma-Halo3: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trogdor> ccxxpro: I just use 64 bit wep and some authentication stuff
<usr13> ccxxpro: Then you will first have to code in the wep key into the client device.
<julz> hi, can someone help with a pci card please?
<usr13> ccxxpro: 64 or 128bit?
<ccxxpro> 64 bit
<riotkittie> ralink chipsets and network manager in feisty, at least, don't seem to get along.
<h1st0> julz: see if its showing up in dmesg or lspci
<cafuego> They're both trivially easy to crack, much of a muchness.
<rudelerius> scguy318 - are you saying to just use the umount command without specifying which file system to use, etc? Or are you suggesting that I ummount each mount point individually, because I did do that and I just got the message that it appears the share is mounted twice- each time I ran the command for each mount point...???
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39424/
<nocta> why is it that when i use the ubuntu live cd
<nocta> it won't let me see my 40 gig drive
<nocta> it says i don't have access to it
<h1st0> rudelerius: umount /path/to/device ex: umount /dev/hda1
<rudelerius> scguy318 - am I being dense?? :)
<ccxxpro> Do i need to install the driver for the wireless card ?
<nocta> also it won't mount it when i want to start ubuntu from the live cd
<riotkittie> nocta: is it an NTFS drive?
<scguy318> rudelerius: just umount the mount points that are mounted twice :)
<nocta> yes
<scguy318> rudelerius: the share that is mentioned in the error I guess
<usr13> ccxxpro: iwconfig eth0 key ##########
<Tensoma-Halo3> nocta: you could use ntfs-3g to read/write to it
<usr13> ccxxpro: or  iwconfig eth1 key ##########
<julz> h1st0: it doesnt come up, at least not that i can see...
<usr13> as the case may be
<nocta> so i'd have to change the file system?
<nocta> wouldn't that lose dt
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: so ubuntu is on second partition of primary master?
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I have tried, but it appears to fail- stating that the share appears to be mounted more than once
<nocta> data*
<riotkittie> in that case sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/[partition here]  /path/to/mountpoint
<h1st0> rudelerius: hrm... well try the -f I guess
<Tensoma-Halo3> nocta: no
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: yes, I elieve so
<ccxxpro> lo        no wireless extensions.
<ccxxpro> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<ccxxpro> ra0       RT61 Wireless  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<ccxxpro>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<ccxxpro>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<ccxxpro>           Link Quality=63/100  Signal level:-68 dBm  Noise level:-79 dBm
<rudelerius> scguy318 - I have tried umounting both mount points; nothing happens but the message that there are dups
<ccxxpro>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<ccxxpro>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: can you open fdisk and make sure?
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: might be the 3rd
<riotkittie> nocta: no. ntfs-3g's no longer beta, so you should be good.
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: well if / is the third thats the problem
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: how am I suposed to open Fdisc?
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: are you in windows?
<usr13> ccxxpro: Dont flood:  iwconfig  <will tell you the name>
<Tensoma-Halo3> h1st0: yes
<h1st0> Tensoma-Halo3: opena  command prompt and type in fdisk
<Tensoma-Halo3> I'm on that 0,0 partion atm
<Tensoma-Halo3> lol
<Tensoma-Halo3> k
<ccxxpro> that's the iwconfig command show
<h1st0> !paste | ccxxpro
<ubotu> ccxxpro: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usr13> ccxxpro: If it's not a fully supported card, you will have to load drivers first.
<Tensoma-Halo3> C:\Documents and Settings\DSMaster>fdisk
<Tensoma-Halo3> 'fdisk' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Tensoma-Halo3> operable program or batch file.
<usr13> ccxxpro: Using encription on a card that's not fully supported may be a chore.
<riotkittie> NetworkManager and ralink chipsets do not play nice together, in feisty, at least.
<MoNsTeR> Tensoma-Halo3, you have xbox live?
<ccxxpro> so , what should i do now ?
<usr13> ccxxpro: You should acquire fully supported wifi device if you want to use encryption.
<Tensoma-Halo3> MoNsTeR: is that relavent somehow?
<MoNsTeR> Tensoma-Halo3, halo 3 duh
<Tensoma-Halo3> well, not really
<riotkittie> ccxxpro: or you could use wpa_supplicant. but again, rt2x00.serialmonkey.net  ... give that a look
<Tensoma-Halo3> I have an acct on my brother's 360
<ccxxpro> so i need to use the wpa_supplicant
<riotkittie> ccxxpro: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com , rather
<h1st0> !wpa > ccxxpro
<usr13> ccxxpro: and switch from wep to wpa (on your router)
<usr13> ccxxpro: and the rest of your network.
<riotkittie> ralink's are fully supported. the drivers have been GPL'ed, yadda yadda yadda
<Kousotu> h1st0: ideas?
<h1st0> Kousotu: ?
<usr13> riotkittie: Oh, good.  Thanks for the inof.
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me install flash in ubuntu feisty?
<Kousotu> [21:18:55]  Tensoma-Halo3 : C:\Documents and Settings\DSMaster>fdisk
<Kousotu> [21:18:55]  Tensoma-Halo3 : 'fdisk' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Kousotu> [21:18:55]  Tensoma-Halo3 : operable program or batch file.
<Kousotu> h1st0: that ^
<usr13> Kousotu: sudo
<riotkittie> Network Manager and ralink chipsets, on the other hand, do not seem to play nicely in Feisty. I can't comment on previous versions, as I've only used my ralink on gutsy and feisty
<h1st0> Kousotu: he doesn't have fdisk installed its on the windows xp cd though.  I would just boot to the ubuntu live cd and use fdisk there and make sure his parts are in the right place.
<h1st0> Kousotu: find otu where / is and chnage menu.1st accordingly
<Kousotu> usr13: sudo in WINDOWS?
<riotkittie> alcaponage: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Kousotu> h1st0: it's open
<Kousotu> h1st0: change what?
<h1st0> Kousotu: where is the / partition?
<mactimes> Hello.  I was wondering if someone could help me with a NVidia restricted driver + GDM problem.
<usr13> Kousotu: Oh, you are using windows?  Sorry.  What was your question / problem?
<h1st0> usr13: thats all he can boot right now.
<B00daW> Yeah, I'm an idiot and can't seem to get the userlist to display on a fresh Ubuntu install.  hlep hlep!1
<z> is there some kind of gnome program equivalent to the stickynotes program in windows... so that I can leave myself very visible reminders on the desktop
<Kousotu> I'm Trying NOT TO HAVE TO reinstall Ubuntu as well..
<B00daW> xubuntu 'feisty fucker'
<ccxxpro> using the wpa is the only way in my case
<h1st0> Kousotu: You shoulnd't have to
<rudelerius> h1st0 and scguy318 - I've tried umount again and I get this message now: "umount: /mnt/share: device is busy; umount: /home/jon: device is busy; Cannot create link /etc/mtab~; Perhaps there is a stale lock file?" I am at a complete loss of where to go with this information...
<h1st0> !ohmy | B00daW
<ubotu> B00daW: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<D4N`> hello
<B00daW> ah, sorry.
<mikeo1> is there a way to jail everything (apache, bind, mysql) on a server so if one thing goes down the others will stay up, and nothing will bring down the system
* B00daW bows like a good asian person
<h1st0> rudelerius: use sudo
<Mriluvterri> um did it work
<usr13> Tell Kousotu to boot a kernel from a CD or floppy and chroot to Linux's root partition
<Kousotu> h1st0: exatly..
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I definitely used sudo
<Kousotu> usr13: and how am I to do that?
<h1st0> Kousotu: exactly what?  You need to find out what partition your /root is on?  You said it may be the third well that would be hd0,2 instead of hd0,1
<B00daW> userlist isn't under view...
<h1st0> rudelerius: hrm...
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I agree
<Kousotu> h1st0: I have 2 partions, and a deleted partion that WAS vista
<h1st0> rudelerius: Have you been changing any of the files?  If not Try just rebooting.
<niru> h1st0, any idea
<h1st0> Kousotu: what order did you install things?
<Kousotu> it might still have 0,2 attached to it
<h1st0> Kousotu: ex: Xp, then ubuntu , then vista?
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me w/ installing flash?
<Kousotu> XP, ubuntu, vista
<phoo_> hey! when i use audacity, i dont have the option to open alsa as sound playback device
<B00daW> hlep hlep, plz kind pepples
<Kousotu> deleted vista, etc
<B00daW> ubuntu isn't as good as slack on this 200mhz. :(
<Kousotu> I am going to be uninstalling XP to reinstall it due ot issues as well
<rudelerius> h1st0: I did change the /etc/mtab file.  I copied a backup, then replaced the file I changed with the original...I did it before I realized it was a dumb thing to do without knowing anything about its purpose... :(
<alcaponage> "Unpackage the file. A directory called installflashplayerlinux will be created." "In terminal, navigate to this directory..."
<alcaponage> How do i navigate to that directory?
<frijolie> does anyone know how to fix a taskbar that autohides when "autohide" has been unchecked?
<h1st0> Kousotu: well it should be on hd0,1 then unless you have multiple drives then who knows.  Why can't you just boot the ubuntu install cd?
<riotkittie> lol. ubuntu on a 200mhz. <shakes head> that's gotta hurt.
<Kousotu> h1st0: I can, but that does nothing
<h1st0> rudelerius: yeah you shoulnd't have to mess with mtab just fstab
<B00daW> pimentinha: faca o favor me ajuda pq naum posso de ver meu userlist em xchat!
<mactimes> I used to run Ubuntu 7.04 with NVidia restricted driver very well, but since I reinstalled the system (still running Ubuntu 7.04) and enabled NVidia restricted driver again, GDM won't show up.  By checking the keyboard response time, I can see that the system gets slow.  The only thing I changed was the monitor (was a SyncMaster 3Ne, now it is a SuncMaster 794v) and current resolution (previously 1024x768, now 1280x1024).  Could someone, please
<mactimes> , help?
<B00daW> and people are ignoring me. :(
<riotkittie> B00daW: user list in xchat?? is that what youre looking for?
<usr13> Kousotu: http://www.toms.net/rb/  or  just boot a kernel on a live cd or install CD and use the chroot command and then you can install grub to MBR
<h1st0> Kousotu: it will atleast give you access to linux so you can use fdisk and see the partitions
<h1st0> Kousotu: then you can also repair grub
<rudelerius> h1st0 - I'm very dumb. I know.  Any suggestions?
<cafuego> B00daW: Don't run Gnome on a 200MHz box.
<B00daW> yes, riotkittie... :(
<h1st0> rudelerius: reboot
<B00daW> cafuego:  xubuntu, sir.
<B00daW> i only run xfce.
<B00daW> gnome is poopoo.
<riotkittie> B00daW: open a term and sudo apt-get install xchat << what you are using now is xchat-gnome
<B00daW> xchat-common
<B00daW> I did sudo apt-get install xchat
<dbkim> hi all,
<rudelerius> h1st0: I'll do it and see what happens.  Thanks.  In fact, I'm going to call it a night; work and school tomorrow.  Will play more after all that fun stuff is over.  Thanks again.
<dbkim> does anyone know how the resolution of login screen can be changed?
<riotkittie> B00daW: if its actually xchat, the user list should be there <shrug>
<h1st0> rudelerius: after reboot if you've got fstab right it should mount properly then the folders in yoru home should be blank and you can delete them.
<B00daW> it's not, riotkiddie...  and i've used xchat before....
<h1st0> dbkim: it should be the same res as your session
<Kousotu> h1st0: but isn't it gonna just break again after I reinstall XP?
<B00daW> if i can't find the userlist here, could you help me locate the .bitchxrc file for bitchx?
<h1st0> Kousotu: yes
<riotkittie> perhaps its in ~ somewhere?  ~/.bitchx
<B00daW> /etc/bitchx ?
<dbkim> h1st0 somehow they have different resolution
<rudelerius> h1st0: should is such a loaded word!  :)  I've already tried relogging several times, but not reboot.  I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope it works as planned.  Have a good night.
<h1st0> Kousotu: I though you had xp installed
<Kousotu> h1st0: I do, but I am having problems with it as well...
<dbkim> h1st0, I think I made a mistake when I make a resolution during installation
<B00daW> i did a locate, but does locate find hidden files too?
<h1st0> Kousotu: Well you need to install xp then follow the message from ubotu for repairing grub
<h1st0> !grub > Kousotu
<Kousotu> quit sending that..
<h1st0> Kousotu: the lost grub after installing windows part.
<riotkittie> B00daW: yes
<niru> h1st0, r u there
<Kousotu> I HAVE the SGcd
<dbkim> h1st0, therefore, login screen has extremely high resolution that exceeds my LCD whereas the session window has exact resolution for the displayer
<h1st0> niru: yes
<romek> http://www.adbux-cash.tk
<h1st0> dbkim: thats wierd did you change the login screen?
<phoo_> hey! when i use audacity, i dont have the option to open alsa as sound playback device, but the input does work well!
<niru> h1st0, did you get any solution
<B00daW> this recent version of xubuntu has a lot of broken things for old laptops. :(
<h1st0> niru: for?
<dbkim> h1st0, you mean theme of the login screen?
<B00daW> ndiswrapper is broken, alsa is broken, xchat is broken. :(
<Davy_Jones> are there ftp servers i can download ubuntu from?
<h1st0> dbkim: yes
<B00daW> that's really sad.
<z> in response to my own question: gnome has programs but they aren't exactly the same
<niru> h1st0, laptop and projector
<dbkim> h1st0, I tried all the themes but resolution is fixed
<B00daW> i'm disappointed in ubuntu.
<Innomen> riotkittie: guess what, error loading operating system, supergrub cannot make ubuntu boot under any of the options in boot, or gnu linux lol, not asking for help just shareing
<dbkim> I'm excited by ubuntu =)
<Innomen> windows boots fine, when tricked
<usr13> B00daW: You are dissappointed in xbuntu - you mean?
<B00daW> k...  i have another question.
<h1st0> niru: did you try searching the forums foryour laptop model?  Also you may have to hit fn and a key to enable the external display on your laptop
<B00daW> i can't run kde or gnome on 200mhz. :(
<Kousotu> h1st0: wel, I'l ruturn after I reinstall XP, and HOPE for the best lol
<riotkittie> Innomen: ugh, that sucks
<niru> h1st0, I tried all but in vain
<B00daW> k... this is a complicated question.
<h1st0> B00daW: You shoulnd't run either on 200mhz system
<Innomen> ubuntu conceptually is wonderful, its just young, in time it will be great
<B00daW> i know.
<clusty> how can i get acrobat reader as a package under feisty?
<usr13> B00daW: 200mhz porcessor?  Yes, that is a bit underpowered.  Not for GUI.
<mikeo1> run blackbox
<mikeo1> or xfce
<B00daW> that's why i'm using xubuntu.
<dbkim> h1st0, seems you are too busy for answering all the questions ;)
<alcaponage> Can anyone show me how to put customize images on top and the bottom of my cube?
<frostburn> or fluxbox
<alcaponage> My pictures aren't showing up
<alcaponage> Just white
<h1st0> Kousotu: just make sure it doesn't delete your ubuntu parittion
<B00daW> usr13:  this same laptop worked fine on an old version of zenwalk with a custom compiled kernel.
<Innomen> but for now i uninstall :/ thank you for your help riotkittie, i'll be back as soon as i can afford ot get drive enclosuers
<h1st0> alcaponage: the option is skycaps and ask in #ubuntu-effects
<B00daW> next question:  how do i make a deb of a kernel?
<B00daW> i need to recompile this kernel.
<Neitsabes> Hi
<B00daW> that's the only way i'll get speed.
<h1st0> B00daW: follow the master kernel thread in the forums
<usr13>  B00daW:  you will need a very lean kernel and a light weight window manager.
<B00daW> i've done it many times.
* B00daW is a good slipstreamer
<B00daW> i'm going to use xfce or fluxbox.
<Neitsabes> I'm trying to find how does can change the default automount location (/media) to something else?
<B00daW> or icewm
<usr13> B00daW: These fat kernels most of us are running on these highpowered machines are not for a 200mhz processor
<h1st0> B00daW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<h1st0> Neitsabes: edit /etc/fstab
<B00daW> usr13:  i'm fully aware, monsignor
<clusty> any1 know how to get acrobat reader as a ubuntu package?
<B00daW> i need a firefox alternative too...
<B00daW> does anybody know if there will be camino ports for windows and linux?
<B00daW> camino is way better than firefox.
<usr13> B00daW: lynx :)
<h1st0> clusty: you should be able to read pdf's by default
<Davy_Jones> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Ahadiel> B00daW, Epiphany D:
<usr13> Fastes browser around.
<h1st0> B00daW: dillo
<B00daW> hrm...
<B00daW> i'll keep those in mind.
<B00daW> i've used epiphany before...
<B00daW> on slack.
<B00daW> i miss slack...
<B00daW> i had everything on here on zenwalk...
<h1st0> B00daW: you really should just use the server install cd and install a command line system.  I believe the alternate iso also has this option.
<B00daW> but they deprecated ALL hardware for this laptop on the new version.
<lucifer> omg
<usr13> B00daW: I don't,  (I have one in the other room) (nice system)
<B00daW> used the alt cd.
<clusty> h1st0, with evince or some other crap
<lucifer> im using irssi because i uninstalled gdm
<lucifer> now x wont start
<clusty> h1st0, was asking about adobe stuff
<lucifer> because the script is stuck at gdm
<MasterShrek> B00daW, tried slack 12.0?
<h1st0> lucifer: sudo apt-get install gdm
<B00daW> hlst0:  it's a laptop.  i want it for web-browsing, wardriving, and mp3 listening.
<lucifer> i did
<B00daW> i had it working great on zenwalk 2 years ago.
<h1st0> B00daW: yeap then I would just use command line
<lucifer> how do i stop the hung gui startup?
<usr13> lucifer: did you install ubuntu or kbuntu or?
<B00daW> i could even load gimp in 5 seconds.
<lucifer> ubuntu, but using kde
<h1st0> B00daW: or install xfce4 package and keep things minimal.  You can use links2 for graphical browsing kismet for war drivign and there are plenty of command line mp3 players.
<usr13> lucifer: kdm is probably starting before gdm
<lucifer> tried to go kde after not liking gnome
<Kousotu> h1st0: let's asume it's corect, but it still won't bot, what should I do then?
<h1st0> Kousotu: Well its obviously not correct if it won't boot.
<lucifer> ill try installing kdm
<B00daW> i wanna stick to xfce prolly.
<h1st0> Kousotu: worst case you can boot to the linux cd and try to fsck the drive make sure it has no errors
<MasterShrek> lucifer check the permissions of /etc/init.d/kdm and make sure its executable
<h1st0> Kousotu: fsck -y /dev/hda
<usr13> lucifer: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<usr13> lucifer: chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm   correction
<Kousotu> ok, I'll check hat after I fix my XP issues..
<lucifer> im in a shell
<lucifer> and a noob
<h1st0> lucifer: anything in gui can be done in shell so don't worry.
<vulcanius> we all started there
<lucifer> i know that
<lucifer> id rather be able to use shell all the time
<usr13> lucifer: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/kdm
<vulcanius> except me, because i'm like a god
<lucifer> but i dont know my way around in the dark yet
<nocta> ;o
<Kousotu> h1st0: well, almost anything lol
<nocta> if you put a gui on
<nocta> can't you take it off?
<nocta> i mean it just seems logical that you could
<Neitsabes> h1st0, I can indeed modify the mounting point in /etc/fstab for say the cdrom, how about USB devices, there is no fstab entry for these after a fresh installation, yet they get mounted in /media automatically, how can I change that default location to something different?
<lucifer> got it going, thanks for the moral support
<MaxHR> Hello, is there any decent speech to text programs for linux?  (for dictation to do word processing)
<lucifer> haha!
<lucifer> stuck at loading the desktop!
<Kousotu> ctrl + alt + ackspace
<Kousotu> backspace*
<h1st0> Neitsabes: hold up I think its in gconf let me double check
<puma> anybody helps?
<Neitsabes> ok, thanks :)
<puma> SCIM disappeared.
<CommonClone> anyone have any idea why my network will not work after I installed firestarter...and why after I rebooted the system hangs at the configuring network phase?
<Kousotu> !ask | puma
<ubotu> puma: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usr13> lucifer:  sudo chmod -x /etc/rc1.d/K01kdm
<puma> hi, SCIM disappeared on topbar.
<borovy3488> OK, my computer will not let me download torrents anymore. at all. can anyone help?
<Mark7> Can anyone help me?
<puma> but if I typed in terminal"SCIM", it appears again.
<lucifer> usr13: thanks, that did it
<CommonClone> anyone have any idea why my network will not work after I installed firestarter...and why after I rebooted the system hangs at the configuring network phase?
<usr13> lucifer: Ok, let me know if it works.
<CommonClone> I can only boot into recovery mode...please help
<MasterShrek> CommonClone, is firestarter being run every time? change the permissions of /etc/init.d/firestarter and make it not bootable and see if that fixes teh problem
<hunteke> hey, anyone know much about the sound system in the upcoming Heron?
<usr13> CommonClone: Sure, what can we do for you?
<borovy3488> OK, i think I might be switching back to windows soon because of all the damn problems I'm having. once again, something just stopped working. i cant download torrents at all i get an error that says urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')
<borovy3488> any ideas
<hunteke> borovy3488: sounds network related
<CommonClone> MasterShrek, I uninstalled firestarter after I noticed it shut my network down...now when I tried to reboot by computer's a brick...I can only boot into recovery
<drew_> try a different torrent client? which one are you usinh
<usr13> sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/firestarter
<CommonClone> ^my
<hunteke> borovy3488: are you at all command line savvy?
<borovy3488> hunteke: how could it be though? my internet is working and so is everything else.
<hunteke> borovy3488: sorry, I'm just joined
<usr13> CommonClone: If you think firestarter is your problem, you can dissable it
<usr13> CommonClone: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/firestarter
<hunteke> borovy3488: what details have you said that I missed?
<CommonClone> usr13, I uninstalled it
<borovy3488> hunteke: I can do normal things with it, like navigate, change file names, etc.
<borovy3488> hunteke: not too much i think that was the only things, it basically just stopped working after i messed around with port forwarding.
<gunspoja> coi ro do
<gunspoja> gday everyone
<gunspoja> how is #ubuntu today?
<borovy3488> now, after resetting all of those settings, it doesnt work at all.
<hunteke> borovy3488: OK. bear with me, I'm not the most GUI oriented of people, can you open a terminal or command line?
<usr13>  CommonClone have you deleted or uninstalled a kernel you were booting to?
<borovy3488> hunteke: yes, sir.
<h1st0> Neitsabes: I think its handled by hotplug but not sure how to change it.
<borovy3488> hunteke: ubuntu has made me somewhat command line friendly just so you know
<hunteke> borovy3488: you'd best back off with the sirs.  I'm but 23 and have no desire to be called sir until I'm at least a father. :-P  ...
<borovy3488> hunteke: sorry, military here
<Neitsabes> alright, thanks I'll try to digg a little more, having stuff automounted in /media conflicts with some mounted files from my env
<hunteke> borovy3488: ok, so commandline: for giggles, 'ping www.google.com'
<CommonClone> usr13, no, the kernel is still there in the grub menu...I had this same problem after I installed ndiswrapper to make my wireless work, but all I had to do was go into recovery and do depmod -ae and modprobe ndiswrapper and it booted right back up...I tried that this time and it doesnt work
<gunspoja> borovy3488, lol, being in military means you spontaneously call everyone "sir"?
<borovy3488> hunteke: wow, I keep getting different readings. which one do you want?
<gregorovius> after resuming from a suspend my sata hard drive dissapears... anyone knows anything about this?
<borovy3488> gunspoja: basically, yes. fresh out of boot.
<goldenratio> i want to know some advantages of ubuntu
<J-_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gunspoja> goldenratio, there are many
<hunteke> just give me the first, say five response lines: they'll end in 'time=23.3 ms' or something
<gunspoja> goldenratio, open source
<hunteke> you might pm that to me
<usr13>  CommonClone you might also try ldconfig
<hunteke> borovy3488: so as to not flood the channel
<therapy> goldenratio: so?
<CommonClone> ok...
<goldenratio> i love linux and i waiting to try ubuntu
<therapy> goldenratio: freedom, fun,...
<gunspoja> well you probably already know the advantages then
<goldenratio> its downloading
<borovy3488> hunteke, going to send in PM
<CommonClone> usr13, trying ldconfig and rebooting now...hope this works
<hunteke> borovy3488: I respect your job, and thanks for doing what I consientiously can't do
<gunspoja> ubuntu is a linux distro, so if you like linux then you should like ubuntu
<hunteke> borovy3488: hit "Ctrl+C" to quit the ping program
<CommonClone> usr13, nope...boot hangs again
<usr13> CommonClone: WHere does it  hang?
<usr13> CommonClone: what is the last completed task?
<usr13> or last few?
<bruenig> gunspoja, not reallyt
<CommonClone> on the line that says its configuring network devices or something like that
<hunteke> borovy3488: great, what that basically means is that you have connectivity
<hunteke> borovy3488: basic troubleshooting, and so far so good
<gunspoja> bruenig, btw you probably know me better as shiester_miester ;)
<CommonClone> usr13, the last thing I did was uninstall firestarter...I noticed my network was still not working, I tried to see if anything was haywire there, and it wasn't, so I rebooted and here I am
<gunspoja> what did you mean, bruenig ?  what not really?
<usr13> CommonClone: Well, sounds like it's booted up, it's already to the point of bringing up the network.  SO sounds like the kernel is booted.
<hunteke> borovy3488: next step, open up your web browser.  I assume you're using Firefox?
<gunspoja> ubuntu is not really a linux distro? :P
<bruenig> gunspoja, liking linux doesn't mean you like all linux distributions
<borovy3488> hunteke: you want my bittorrent output error?
<hunteke> borovy3488: sure
<gunspoja> well linux is the kernel; so he might just love the kernel but not the OSes
<borovy3488> hunteke: yes, I'm using Firefox, what did you need me to do?
<CommonClone> usr13, yes the kernel is loaded, it hangs on "Configuring Network Interfaces"
<gunspoja> sorry i mean the *rest* of the OSes
<borovy3488> hunteke: posting error in PM
<bruenig> but he might only like some distros and not others like I would assume most people do
<hunteke> borovy3488: just surf to any web page, make sure that you can in fact load a normal web page
<mmmiiikkkeee> in gutsy... if i boot with my wifi card pluged in a get a kernel panic(see bug 123224).... it works with older kernels.... is there hope for this to be fixed by oct 18th??
<gunspoja> probably
<therapy> borovy3488: did you have a firefox update?
<hunteke> next step is to give me the error
<h1st0> !gutsy > mmmiiikkkeee
<gunspoja> mmmiiikkkeee, there definitely is a hope for that.  the kernel guys work hard on wireless stuff and they fix the bugs as well as they can
<gunspoja> wireless is a pretty big issue, afaik
<hunteke> borovy3488: hmm, well, we've just confirmed that you /do/ have inet connectivity
<borovy3488> hunteke: every webpage is working fine, error is posted in PM
<hunteke> so that would imply that the error is on the other end of things
<usr13> CommonClone: Might look at /etc/rcS.d/S40networking file and see if anything is out of order there?
<hunteke> borovy3488: the tracker is refusing you, which is a setting on their end
<borovy3488> hunteke: i know, isn't it weird?
<hunteke> borovy3488: can you give me the link and I'll try to download
<mmmiiikkkeee> i was just wondering since i knw the new kernel moved to a new wifi stack.... was wondering if my older card was being left behind?
<akio> if i was to redo my init scripts is there an easy way to do it?
<therapy> borovy3488: try to download with another web browser
<gunspoja> mmmiiikkkeee, thats possible.  if you need to use it then you could boot from the old kernel until its fixed?
<CommonClone> usr13, sorry for the noobness but what exactly would I be looking for?  and btw...I'm new to ubuntu, whats the cmd for a comand line editor?
<borovy3488> hunteke: you might not like what I'm trying to download. It kind of contradicts my occupation...
<usr13> CommonClone: Can you tell if the system is running at all.  Can you do something like Ctrl-Alt-F2 or F3 or F4 or... ?
<hunteke> borovy3488: you'd be surprised what I do and don't like
<mmmiiikkkeee> yea that what i am doing... but the old kernel does not work with web cam :(
<usr13> CommonClone:  less
<CommonClone> usr13, I can boot into recovery mode just fine and get a command line
<borovy3488> therapy: what do you mean another browser? im using bittorrent
<hunteke> borovy3488: I respect your job and what you do, but I do not like what our gov is making you do
<bruenig> respect killers, odd
<hunteke> borovy3488: and, I don't get offended easily.
<patbam> is there a key command to open the application menu?
<borovy3488> hunteke: ok, good. To tell the truth, I do not agree with what the government is doing as well, its just a job for me. I'm a Ron Paul supporter actually
<borovy3488> hunteke, i'm working on that link, just a second
<hunteke> borovy3488: iz cool
<hunteke> borovy3488: hrm, don't much about ron paul, but saw a lot of discreet signs with his name while I was in New Orleans last week.
<hunteke> will hafta look him up
<notdarkyet_> whats the ubuntu server help channel
* patbam found it, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/
<bruenig> start menu, what a stupid title
<gunspoja> heh
<gunspoja> what would you call it?
<borovy3488> hunteke: he is an amazing politician, thats all I have to say. he is probably the only honest man with the job.
<bruenig> well it obviously isn't the start menu because it doesn't say start on it like it does in windows
<gunspoja> I'd just call it "menu" and leave it at that
<hunteke> borovy3488: heh, that's saying something
<extole> patbam: alt-F1
<borovy3488> hunteke: yea, to tell the truth, I was surprised
<bruenig> or I assume that is the reason they call it the start menu, if there is some other reason other than that label, then maybe it is applicable to the gnome menus as well
<flacom> hi all... where is the users file ...?
<CommonClone> usr13, what would I be looking for in that file?  I would post it somewhere for you but I can't get to a web browser on that machine
<Frogzoo_> flacom: for what?
<hunteke> flacom: need more context, what is the larger problem?
<gunspoja> flacom, the users rc file?
<hunteke> borovy3488: as regards "other browser" . . a browser is something to "browse" or view something else
<flacom> the users... like flaco:andpasswordEncripted
<hunteke> flacom: do you mean /etc/passwd?
<notdarkyet> gunspoja how you do that
<Frogzoo_> flacom: /etc/shadow
<borovy3488> hunteke: link posted in PM
<gunspoja> notdarkyet, I don't, it was a guess
<hunteke> flacom: be careful if you'r asking about that, then it's likely that you're smart enough to be dangerous
<notdarkyet> what do you mean guess
<gunspoja> hence the question mark
<open-gl> i download ntfs-3g now where can i find the program
<hunteke> flacom: *smart is bad word: knowledgable enough to be dangerous.
<flacom> Frogzoo_
<flacom> Frogzoo_ thks
<notdarkyet> nevermind
<extole> Anyone know how to have the system not prompt for your password after resuming from a suspend? (It's for my MythTV box)
<gunspoja> notdarkyet, http://www.dictionary.com/browse/guess
<hunteke> borovy3488: so another web browser means another program to view the web.  bruenig, I don't have one on the top of my head
<gunspoja> that's what i meant
<Frogzoo_> extole: it's in gnome power options
<usr13> CommonClone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39427/
<bruenig> ?
<borovy3488> hunteke: Yea, I'm not sure why i would need a new browser.
<hunteke> borovy3488: ah, that's the problem.  You've already downloaded the torrent file, that is the file that lets you download your actual content.  What's coming up is probably the gnome bittorrent download or azureus
<CommonClone> usr13, I imagine I would be looking for something strange in the first part dealing with configuring network interfaces, huh?
<hunteke> borovy3488: the problem is that I'll bet that torrent has been shut off since it was advertised
<borovy3488> hunteke: huh?
<hunteke> borovy3488: that is not your problem, in the sense that everything on your end is just fine
<erichj> default bt client boo
<erichj> sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent
<hunteke> borovy3488: sorry, which are you 'huh'ing at?
<borovy3488> hunteke: but it is also happening with all different torrents as wel
<hunteke> are they all from the same source?
<usr13> CommonClone: Yes, if you don't see any significant differences, it's probably ok.
<borovy3488> yea...
<usr13> CommonClone: And we may be barking up the wrong tree in the first place.
<CommonClone> usr13, yeah it looks fine to me
<hunteke> borovy3488: hrm, well, the cynic in me is thinking that since it's of the content that you suggest, that someone has taken it down or is refusing connections to download it.
<CommonClone> like I said earlier, when I installed ndiswrapper and configured it, after the reboot this exact same thing happened, but I fixed it by doing depmod -ae and modprobe ndiswrapper
<usr13> CommonClone: Not starting the network should not stop the system
<hunteke> borovy3488:  The actual reason could be any number of problems, but I assure you that your setup is correct.  It's the other end of things that is not working.
<borovy3488> hunteke: OK, could you suggest another torrent just to try and make sure its working?
<hunteke> borovy3488:  the best suggestion is to search for another copy of what you want
<hunteke> borovy3488: yes, another torrent
<usr13> Can you boot it back in normal mode and see what it looks like again.  Tell me if  you get any response from the system.  e.g Ctrl-Alt-F1 or F2 or F3 etc....
<hunteke> borovy3488: are you asking for a demonstration torrent?
<borovy3488> hunteke: yep
<CommonClone> usr13...just a sec...rebooting now...
<usr13> CommonClone: It could be the tainted kernel (due to ndiswrapper loading wireless driver).
<noob69> hello
<hunteke> borovy3488: ah erm, it's been a while.  Let me see if I can dig one up on a site.  yep, torrentspy.com is still there, as is isohunt.com, it seems . . . searching.
<Evanlec> quick question: how do i make a shortcut command? like for instance i wanted to run 'wine c:\blah blah' by typing 'bf2' into the cmd line
<gunspoja> gday noob
<riotkittie> Evanlec:  alias bf2='your command goes here'
<Evanlec> thanks!
<CommonClone> usr13, ok ctrl-alt-f1 sends me to a terminal that stuck, but the last line says kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<riotkittie> you can add the alias to .bashrc  or .bash_aliases, if you've set the latter up
<Evanlec> i thot it might have to do with "alias"
<Frogzoo_> Evanlec: in ~/.bash_aliases   add alias bf2='...'
<Evanlec> riotkittie, oh to make it persistent?
<borovy3488> hunteke: I just tried another torrent and it did the exact same thing
<riotkittie> Evanlec: yea
<Evanlec> riotkittie, what if ive never messed with .bashrc or .bash_aliases before?
<usr13> CommonClone: "kinit:  No resume image"  (did we spell that right?)
<Evanlec> riotkittie, does it require some setup?
<riotkittie> Evanlec: not really. .bashrc is pre-existing, and if you open it in your favourite editor and go down, you'll see where to add it
<Evanlec> ah k
<CommonClone> usr13, yes thats what is says...the cursor is blinking right underneath that, enter does nothing, and at the very bottom of the screen it says kernel alive
<xImortal> @@
<xImortal> \o
<xImortal> o
<xImortal> o/
<xImortal> hi =D
<hunteke> borovy3488: hrm, let's try a couple of things
<hunteke> borovy3488: first, let's get you a better bittorrent downloader: Azureus
<riotkittie> Evanlec: and if it doesnt work on the first try, type source .bashrc in a term and try again
<hunteke> borovy3488: go to Applications->Add/Remove
<usr13> CommonClone: What does it say on Ctrl-Alt-F8
<hunteke> borovy3488: (bottom of menu)
<borovy3488> hunteke: Ive tried ti
<borovy3488> *it
<hunteke> borovy3488: mmk, didn't like it?
<noob69> can someone help me
<riotkittie> azureus is irritating
<riotkittie> noob69: ask your question, and lets see :P
<CommonClone> usr14, sends me to a screen where the last line is stuck on * Configuring network interfaces
<usr13> CommonClone: Is this a fully updated 7.04 system we're working with here?
<CommonClone> *usr13, sorry
<borovy3488> hunteke: I didn't really want to get into it, but I have an issue with azureus. it will not open. at all. it will show the window, then disappear.
<borovy3488> hunteke: I might even still have it installed
<xubean> Hey experts, i have problem with upgrading to gutsy beta, think anyone can help me?
<hunteke> borovy3488: then run this test for me: at the commandline type 'java -version'
<riotkittie> xubean: you may be better off asking in #ubuntu+1 , where gutsy support takes place ;P
<noob69> well im reading a book on how to program in C++ and i want to try the example of the C++ programs
<xubean> ok thanks, but can you tell me how i get there? sorry i'm a real noob
<CommonClone> yes...freshly installed this afternoon...only thing significant I added was ati drivers, xgl, compiz, all that worked after a reboot...no problems...I tried to install firestarter and here I am
<Kitsun> hunteke, borovy3488: when I installed azureus offical repos it never worked for me, but installing from Automatix2 worked
<borovy3488> hunteke: output in PM
<noob69> basically my problem is I know there is a C++ compiler on this computer but im not sure how to compile the C++ program i will be writing
<xubean> nevermind riotkittie, i got in, thanks
<hunteke> Kitsun: haven't had to use Automatix2 yet, but I'll bet what Automatix2 did that the official repos didn't do was to install Sun's version of Java, rather than gnu's gcj
<riotkittie> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<usr13> If you uninstalled firestarter, I don't know for sure if it left the script behind.  And that could be a problem.  But still not one that would cause the X server not to run.
<hunteke> borovy3488: hrmm, alright, that means you're using Sun's Java, which is good
<usr13> CommonClone: Can you do command   dmesg  ?
<Oetmet> does anyone know a way to recover *data* from a formatted/corrupted linux partition?
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " thought openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<hunteke> borovy3488: but still leaves us in the dark for azureus
<CommonClone> usr13, ok, let me reboot into recovery...
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just installed evolution with the exchange connector.  then configured an exchange mailbox by placing my username (in the form of domainname\id) and the OWA url.  it somehow says it encountered an unknown error.  but if i use the browser to connect, i'm able to login.  any ideas?
<usr13> CommonClone: or  log in first
<usr13> no
<Kitsun> how can I set the ESSID of my wifi from a command line?
<usr13> CommonClone: can you log into the system as is?
<h1st0> Kitsun: iwconfig ethx essid blah
<hunteke> can anyone else point us in the direction of another bittorrent client?  I haven't had to bittorrent in quite awhile so nothing's fresh
<h1st0> hunteke: I use ktorrent
<CommonClone> usr13, I can only boot into recovery
<borovy3488> hunteke: i also have bittornado
<h1st0> hunteke: but there is a default gnome bit torrent
<nee_ya> hai
<hunteke> borovy3488: I have to go to bed as I have to get up in 5 hours, but I'll give you a link that I think works in PM
<pavi>  hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<hunteke> h1st0: cool, ktorrent may be an option, but we'll first try his other client
<alfermp> hello
<alfermp> do u know how can i sync treo 750 with ubuntu?
<hunteke> h1st0: I'm also thinking we may have multiple issues going on
<CommonClone> usr13, what would you be looking for in dmesg
<hunteke> borovy3488: alright, can you start bittornado
<hunteke> then manually give it the url
<Oetmet> does anyone know a way to recover *data* from a formatted/corrupted linux partition?
<nee_ya> bule smua bo'
<usr13> CommonClone: Did you reboot to the recovery-mode?
<CommonClone> usr13, yes
<h1st0> alfermp: is it a palm device?
<nee_ya> i dont understand all
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<h1st0> !patience > pavi
<borovy3488> hunteke: can we do this some other time? i need some sleep as well
<pavi> k
<usr13> CommonClone: never mind.  can't tell anything from dmesg now.
<alfermp> yes it is
<alfermp> Palm treo 750
<h1st0> !palm > alfermp
<usr13> CommonClone: see if you still have the firestarter script
<alfermp> yeap
<h1st0> alfermp: read the message from ubotu
<hunteke> borovy3488: I /think/ that's a good torrent.  Actually haha I am tired, it's good but no one is uploading for you
<CommonClone> usr13: how do I do that?
<hunteke> borovy3488: stupid me.
<hunteke> borovy3488:  yes, but I'll be out of touch for about 48 hours as I'm teaching a workshop during the day tomorrow, and then traveling back home
<usr13> CommonClone: ls /etc/rcS.d/      and see if you see a firewall script.
<alfermp> about the automatix2?
<borovy3488> hunteke: its no big deal. hopefully i can figure it out soon. maybe see you back on here in 2 days.
<hunteke> borovy3488: I urge you not to give on Linux/Ubuntu just yet.  I won't kid you, that if you're used to Windows, it'll be a little bit of a learning curve
<Flannel> !automatix | alfermp
<ubotu> alfermp: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<borovy3488> hunteke: thanks for the help. im not giving up yet!
<usr13> CommonClone: Actually, I dont think that's it in the first place though, because just not starting the network will not cause the system to fail to finish booting and starting X
<CommonClone> usr13, would it be named something other than firewall
<hunteke> borovy3488: and that Linux is still suffering some growing pains, but I think in the end you'll find linux just as capable if not more so for all that you need to do, modulo games (that's still a ways off, I think.)
<hunteke> borovy3488:  good, I'm glad :-)
<CommonClone> usr13, it did the same thing after I configured ndiswrapper
<hunteke> alright, I'm off to bed.
<usr13> CommonClone: not sure.  I don't  have firestarter
<hunteke> good luck on your problem in the meantime
<pavi> please help me
<phoo_> hey! when i use audacity, i dont have the option to open alsa as sound playback device, but the input does work well!
<CommonClone> system hung at the same spot
<usr13> CommonClone: how many kernels do you have on the boot menu?  Only 2?
<nee_ya> hey
<xImortal> bye peoples =***
<nee_ya> somebody help me
<pavi> h1st0 thr ?
<CommonClone> usr13, I have an older one also
<usr13> CommonClone: try booting to that older one.
<CommonClone> ok
<Flannel> paradon_: you need to have libssl-dev instlled
<h1st0> pavi: ?
<pavi> yes
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<CommonClone> usr13, oh how I love linux...it magically booted up now into the new kernel
<CrypTom> hi all, I have several additional sources in sources.list. How can I easily see from within aptitude from which source a package is taken/upgraded?
<usr13> CommonClone: Is your network up and running?
<Flannel> CrypTom: apt-cache policy [package]  will show you.  No idea if you can do that from within aptitude.
<CrypTom> Flannel: thanks
<usr13> CommonClone: What kernel is it?  uname -a
<CommonClone> usr13...yes sorry for the wait...network works now
<usr13> CommonClone: What kernel?
<CommonClone> usr13...2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP
<mmaca> Hola
* deuce Dragula -  - Rob Zombie (xamarok)
<Andre_-_> hi
<usr13> CommonClone: What processor(s) ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just installed evolution with the exchange connector.  then configured an exchange mailbox by placing my username (in the form of domainname\id) and the OWA url.  it somehow says it encountered an unknown error.  but if i use the browser to connect, i'm able to login.  any ideas?
<CommonClone> usr13, AMD64
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<usr13> CommonClone: Dual core?
<Oetmet> I want to know which files contains the text '<%' in all files which name starts with "#129" and when running the file command outputs 'ASCII'
<Oetmet> any idea on how to do that?
<usr13> CommonClone: Well, leave the system running for a while, like overnight.  Make sure it's fully updated
<CommonClone> usr13, yes..its an AMD Turino64x2
<Oetmet> something like... file \#129*
* deuce Ride The Lightning - Ride The Lightning - Metallica (xamarok)
<usr13> CommonClone: sudo apt-get update
<Oetmet> I want to find the text "<%" in all the files generated by this command: file \#129* | grep 'ASCII'
<CommonClone> usr13, yeah...thanks for the help...er...hand holding...or whatever...yeah I'm fully updated
<Oetmet> all the files found
<Oetmet> by that command
<usr13> CommonClone: leave it running (linux does some things in the background that need to be done).
<CommonClone> usr13, yeah, I know...I've been using SuSE on my desktop at home but I got tired of all the BS trying to get the hardware to work on my laptop(the one I was having trouble with) so I put ubuntu on it, and everything magically worked...except this whole network thing
<usr13> CommonClone: Fully supported wifi stuff is better / easier to deal with.
<Theory_> SuSE is pain.
<frostburn> suse is better for servers than a desktop.  each distro is good for it's own niche
<usr13> CommonClone: But this may never happen again.  I wish we could have found out what the problem really was.  Never did. it just fixed itself.
<CommonClone> yeah, I know, I got a deal on this laptop since I'm in college(brand new inspiron 1721 2 gb ram 1.8 ghz dual core 17" screen less that $1G) but it came with broadcom wifi
<Theory_> I had trouble getting online with ubuntu at first.  After using ndiswrapper it worked though.
<Theory_> driver problems..
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<usr13> frostburn: It's difficult to really designate one distro is better, it often depends on the implementation and the various application configurations.  It's really the same to tell you the truth.  Package management is where the biggest differences lie.
<frostburn> usr13, i agree
* deuce Ride The Lightning - Ride The Lightning - Metallica (xamarok)
<CommonClone> I really like Yast in SuSE...its great, and zypper works awesomely fast in 10.3RC1
<Ahadiel> nn
<frostburn> CommonClone, i used suse for my laptop as well, but i had to use ndiswraper for the networking.  some things never change
<CommonClone> but ubuntu is a far superior product for a notbook or non power user
<usr13>  frostburn;  Debian is nice for building servers, but to tell you the truth, my preference for server install is RH / Fedora.
<LinuxJuggalo> i like RHEL for servers
<LinuxJuggalo> debian is great as server too
<frostburn> usr13, i know a few masochists that use gentoo for production servers
<CommonClone> you know whats weird...when I had SuSE 10.2 on this laptop, compiz ran horribly slow...I thought my card sucked or something...but w/ ubuntu all the eyecandy stuff is way smoother
<Theory_> CommonClone, Thats cause ubuntu rox0rz.
<Theory_> ;)
<usr13> frostburn: Slackware is good too for servers, I can probably do Slackware quicker.  But again, (as we've just demonstrated), it's all good.
<usr13> I must say that I've yet to build a gentoo system.  I would probably like it alot too.  :)
* LinuxJuggalo agrees with Theory_
<frostburn> usr13, what are you waiting for?
<CommonClone> and just setting up the eyecandy (XGL) is hell in SuSE...btw...I heard ATI is going to have support for AIGLX in the next driver...anyone know anything about that?
<usr13> Will Rogers or someone said something about people that would come close to the way I feel about Linux;  Ive never met a Linux box I didn't like.
<Oetmet> I want to find the text "<%" in all the files found by this command: file \#129* | grep 'ASCII'
<Oetmet> any idea?
<GNine> to apply changes made to xorg.conf i should restart X, correct?
<jport> yup yup yup
<jport> CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<usr13>  frostburn  Yes you're right, I should try it... But I gave up long time ago on trying to "try 'em all".  There are just TOO many.
<tyler_d> cifs server installation/configuration issue.... sudo echo "/cifs /etc/auto.cifs --timeout=60" >>/etc/auto.master..... returns permission denied?
<GNine> well.. i did and the changes didnt quite get 'applied'... i'll try again
<usr13> At one time. I wanted to do Linux from Scratch.
<frostburn> usr13, well, just try gentoo because it's package management is completely orthogonal to any other previous
<apastinen> Hi, does someone know what is the max size of the hard disk with kernel xen-image-2.6.19-4-generic-amd64?? or reason why i get following message in boot: attempt to access beyond end of device \n sda: rw=0, want=1250274690, limit=625142448
* GNine started with ubuntu gnome,  currently running Xubuntu. 
<apastinen> .. i mean paritition, not hard disk..
<GNine> i dont think am going to try anything else desktop wise.. except compiz
<intr80> Anybody know the 'ununtu way' to get a configured, compiled unbuntu patched kernel?
<usr13> frostburn: Sounds interesting.
<intr80> There's got to be a simple way to do it
<GNine> that depends on your definition of simple.
<frostburn> apastinen, it depends on the file system.  not sure about the kernel message
<usr13> I really like the simplicity and the minimalistic aspect of Slackware and it's [old/primitave]  installer.
<intr80> GNine: I have quite a bit of expeirience with kernel development, but I've never had interest in starting with a distro specific kernel.
<apastinen> my partition is LVM, the size was something like 500G..
<intr80> GNine: Any ideas.
<frostburn> intr80, i believe you can ownload the latest source and just copy the makefile, but make sure to run the command to upgrade it to the nwest version.  i haven't done it in a long time though
<frostburn> copy the makefile from your previous kernel*
<co_simle> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<GNine> otherwise every patch for any kernel i have seen so far already comes compiled and installs with no problem .  if you are self compiling thats a different subject
<intr80> frostburn: I'm certain they've patched the kernel, every distro does.
<intr80> Isnt there an apt-get install linux-kernel-source or something?
<GNine> indeed
<BHSPitMonkey> My alt-tab functionality stopped working altogether.  X has been restarted, reboots have taken place, still dead.  Thoughts?
<GNine> for example, to upgrade to gutsy from 7.04 just do    update-manager -d   from terminal
<tyler_d> BHSPitMonkey: new keyboard maybe
<BHSPitMonkey> tyler_d, thanks for the tip, but it has nothing to do with the hardware.
<tyler_d> BHSPitMonkey: do you have compiz installed? or beryl? config in one of those could be an issue as well
<frostburn> BHSPitMonkey, check system -> pref -> keybd shortcuts   andmake sure alt-tab is mapped, if you're using desktop effects make sure it's mapped under the copiz control panel
<tyler_d> BHSPitMonkey: yw
<BHSPitMonkey> tyler_d, I do, but not running.
<usr13> intr80: Ubuntu is all about distro-specific.  It's all about automation and not doing things manually.  But I think that compiling and installing a custom kernel would be the same with any distro.
<intr80> usr13: most distros are.  I'd like to tweek with my audio driver though, and It's a pain to start with a vanilla kernel and configure it.
<GNine> desktop-effects is no longer an option for gutsy .. (side note)
<intr80> I'd like to avoid that process if possible.
<tyler_d> ubuntu------->vista mounting a sharepoint? anyone help.... config using cifs?
<intr80> eh, apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<px> hello people
<intr80> Hello, px.
<BHSPitMonkey> frostburn, I'm using metacity now (and usually);  should the compiz keybindings be interfering while it's not running?
<px> can someone please help me how to send a fax? im using ubuntu dapper
* GNine is restarting X
<frostburn> BHSPitMonkey, no, i don't believe so
<px> you can pm me, tnx
<GNine> (mouse reconfigured)
<BHSPitMonkey> GNine, you say that as if they've been removed..
<px> hi intr80!
<intr80> px, I know nothing of faxes in linux. :)
* intr80 is a kernel guy
<mossby> Question : I just installed Gutsy beta from scratch but my wireless connection is not working...well it IS working, but it isnt --- i can see the networks in my area, i can even "connect" to them at 82% signal strength, but firefox only loads up error pages and i cant even talk to my router via 192.168.1.1 -- 30 mins ago i was in fiesty working fine :)
<tyler_d> px: I have tried with no success.... are you trying that with a winmodem? let me know how you make out
<px> intr80, oh i see
<usr13> mossby> are you picking up dns server IPs?
<px> tyler_d, im using an external voice/fax modem
<usr13> mossby: less /etc/resolv.conf
<BHSPitMonkey> frostburn, well, thanks-   for some reason, my keybinding for gnome was modified
<tyler_d> px: prolly better luck then me, gl mang
<BHSPitMonkey> even though I don't mess with those settings...
<mossby> usr13: i dont think so, they were empty in the network control panel
<lunz> anyone knows how to install login screen?i have artmanager but doesnt know how to install it..can anyone help?
<frostburn> BHSPitMonkey, i hate when that happens, no prob
<BHSPitMonkey> fixed now, I can be sane again
<usr13> mossby: that is more than likely your problem.
<usr13> Can you ping one of them?
<usr13> (dns server?
<px> ok
<pavi> hello, while installing sifybroadband client which requires openssl i am getting error "cannot open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " though openssl is installed and is up to date. can some one help me on this.
<pavi> can somebody help please ?
<mossby> usr13: how can i ping them without connecting?
<usr13> mossby: Can you ping one of the designated dns server addresses?
<px> is anyone here from philippines?
<px> s
<usr13> mossby: Ok, let's start over. Does the essid of the client match that of the router?
<graelb> Ok, I just installed 3dchess... and don't know how to run it
<graelb> ...
<usr13> mossby: iwconfig
<dfgas> http://burhite.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1626
<mossby> usr13: yes, i had the router all setup with password etc... and couldnt connect, so i reset the router to its default 'linksys' and then still couldnt connect
<usr13> mossby: Do you have an IP assigned to the clinet, by the router?
<usr13> ifconfig
<usr13> mossby: Bring up a terminal window and issue command "iwconfig" and see if essid says "linksys"
<mossby> usr13: hmm, ill have to boot back into gutsy to figure some of this out -- ive had the same setup since edgy, never had to do anything... brb
<ColdFlo> so where is good place for questions?
<usr13> ColdFlo: here
<ColdFlo> ok so looks like many people had this problem so far searches provided half az ans how i fix nvidia driver if i get black screen after loader on boot?
<ColdFlo> lol none wants to touch it
<xiaujuin> loooooooooooooooo
<lunz> how can i change the login screen?
<xiaujuin> what is your name
<aldanon> could someone help me with compiling the new x-fi 64 bit driver?
<xiaujuin> how do you do
<px> ColdFlo, is it black screen only in gdm?
<Schalken> lunz: system > administration > login screen
<kanjo_> hello
<aldanon> hiya kanjo
<usr13> lunz: Computer -> System Configuration -> Login Screen Setup -> Graphical Greeter -> Install New Theme ->
<kanjo_> i have a query regarding compiling kernel on ubuntu
<px> lunz, check out gnome-look.org
<aldanon> I'm kinda hoping someone here is good at compiling drivers hehe
<xiaujuin> i am in indonesia and you
<usr13> aldanon: What driver?
<ColdFlo> in gdm i dont understand but it says something kernel 800000-120000000 for brief second at bottom of screen then monitor loses signal then it came back but now it doesnt
<aldanon> x-fi 64bit
<xiaujuin> car
<lunz> thanks usr13
<kanjo_> everytime I recompile the kernel, install the deb, it always miss the firmware for my ipw2200, is there a way to automatically build or install the firmware along the kernel-image deb file?
<NemesisD> is there any way to run SSH where a user on the server end can watch what you're doing in real time?
<aldanon> can you help out usr13?
<quang> hi every body
<xiaujuin> i am hanifan in bandung java in you
<aldanon> if your not familiar with x-fi - it's the next gen soundblaster by creative
<ivanhoe> anyone where can y get the  .deb from openproject
<ivanhoe> y dont find in the web
<aldanon> i've looked, but the directions are too difficult for me to follow
<aldanon> most of them are for gentoo
<xiaujuin> hai what us your name
<px> ColdFlo, you have to revert to your "nv" driver and install back nvidia driver. I had the same problem. You can boot in recovery mode and edit the xorg.conf file. you may have set up your refresh rate too high or too low
<usr13> ashok_: Where are the directions?
<usr13> aldanon: where are the directions?
<ColdFlo> dracula is one crazy movie what an allegory
<usr13> aldanon: is it a tarball?
<xiaujuin> are you as hole
<aldanon> some were
<aldanon> i found a few sets of directions
<xiaujuin> avnged seven fold
<aldanon> some were tarball
<ColdFlo> px how i do that with recovery console?
<usr13> aldanon: does it say stuff about configure, make, make install
<xiaujuin> you are dandut
<aldanon> yep
<usr13> aldanon: NOt that difficult really
<aldanon> yeah i never had a problem before compiling, but apparently this driver has to have a homemade patch applied before it will work
<ColdFlo> you know when dracula stabs the cross
<usr13> aldanon: save the file to a directory like temp, mkdir temp
<ColdFlo> the cross with the circle in the middle that circle is the sun
<ColdFlo> because jesus is a sun god
<aldanon> pm me usr13
<usr13> aldanon: tell me where you got the dirver?
<px> ColdFlo, nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf there's a comment there on how to reconfigure/reset your xorg.conf file, do that. it should fix your black screen. then you can reinstall your nvidia driver
<kanjo_> can someone here show me how to recompile the kernel that produces 2 separate packages kernel-image and kernel-modules like Gutsy's (linux-image and ubuntu-modules)?
<aldanon> opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<ColdFlo> px i need more detailed than that
<Random> Wafterbotsewrs!
<ColdFlo> how does ubuntu even know the right driver to install?
<ColdFlo> seems that restricted drivers install sucks
<Pskol__> testing
<px> ColdFlo, just login in your recovery console. that file contains all the detail you need
<ColdFlo> lol
<ColdFlo> no it doesnt
<ColdFlo> look i refuse to start acting like a groveler
<ColdFlo> and im not going to admit anything either
<ColdFlo> because i know what that does to nixheads
<ColdFlo> thats right i used windows and im proud of it
<AJ--> /exec -o uname -a  <--- wat is this command for?
<ColdFlo> now px is there some kind of guide for this
<Oetmet> I need to get which files contains a certain 'string' in a directory with 204,451 files... Find says 'argument list is too long'
<Oetmet> any idea?
<ColdFlo> this being ubuntu and all and not gentoo?
<AJ--> /exec -o uname -a  <--- can someone tell me wat is this command for
<px> ColdFlo, look in ubuntu forums
<ColdFlo> ok px you are unhelpful
<ColdFlo> faggot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-241-66-196.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<compwiz18> is there any easy to use software for Ubuntu that graph equations like y=x, etc?
<Amaranth> wow lag
<jack|ass> Can anyone recommend a new laptop that is well supported by Linux?
<scguy318> compwiz18: i think we have some math software in the repos lemme look
<jack|ass> I'm in the market for a new one, yet very very lazy and not wanting to do research. :P
<Schalken> compwiz18: kmplot?
<Schalken> compwiz18: gnuplot?
<Schalken> (gnuplot is not easy to use)
<scguy318> jack|ass: i cant, I haven't bought any new machines in ages :(
<compwiz18> Schalken, yeah, gnuplot is the reason I added easy to use in my question :)
<jack|ass> scguy318: my pentium-M is finally slow enough to make me want a new one.
<jack|ass> although oddly Gutsy beta seems MUCH slower than feisty...
<Schalken> compwiz18: kmplot is very simple, not very powerful though
<Amaranth> jack|ass: http://www.dell.com/ubuntu
<J-_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeSoftwareLaptop
<jack|ass> Amaranth: no dells. :)  Although i'll check out what they do.
<compwiz18> Schalken, Alright, I'll see if I can learn to use gnuplot
<Amaranth> jack|ass: Well, you can go there or something much more expensive
<scguy318> compwiz18: does kmplot not cut it for you?
<Amaranth> jack|ass: Or randomly pick something that uses intel graphics and wireless and hope the suspend/resume and such works
<compwiz18> scguy318, I haven
<compwiz18> scguy318, I haven't tried it yet, but I will momentarily
<Schalken> compwiz18: if you just want to visualise simple equations, kmplot does the job. gnuplot is more flexible and more used to make graphs for documents.
<jack|ass> Amaranth: i've been soured on dells after having to service them for years at the university.
<scguy318> compwiz18: kk :) if those packages do not satisfy, there are a few Java applets floating around on the Internet that can do some limited graphing features
<compwiz18> scguy318, that's what I've been using so far :P
<scguy318> Amaranth: the devs reallly need to work on suspend/resume :(
<Amaranth> scguy318: How?
<compwiz18> I was kinda leaning away from kmplot because it requires all the qt depends and I haven't installed them yet
<Amaranth> scguy318: We have people working on it fairly constantly but can only do it for hardware we understand
<charlie5> hi all ... i'm installing a geforce 7600gs card and have a problem ... when ubuntu boots, i get an error saying the power supply has not being connected ... it also offers an option for the X config file to disable the power check, but i'm worried it will fry the card ... as is, the card seems to work ok (except that the nvidia driver will not load also due to power prob) ... would anyone be familiar with this card ?
<scguy318> Amaranth: that's what I mean, keep on working :)
<compwiz18> Amaranth, is that why suspend/resume only works occasionally on fglrx systems?
<scguy318> compwiz18: i find that ATI chips fail at suspend in general, though my perspective is probably quite limited
<compwiz18> well, some days mine works, some days it doesn't, most days I don't need it :)
<scguy318> charlie5: i don't possess such a card, but have you checked the fine plugs on your card?
<Amaranth> compwiz18: that's be fglrx
<charlie5> scguy318: not really ... i'm not sure what they would look like :/
<compwiz18> I'm hoping eventually we'll have open source ATI drivers that support 3d all ati cards
<scguy318> compwiz18: probably months off, but that dream seems to be closer
<Amaranth> scguy318: at least a year off
<compwiz18> scguy318, hopefully :) the ones now work pretty well as long as you don't need suspend
<compwiz18> or aiglx
<scguy318> compwiz18: the latest ATI driver that's supposedly due this month apparently adds AIGLX support
<scguy318> charlie5: well, could you be specific about the error message that you encounter?
<compwiz18> scguy318, that's what I'm hoping :D
<charlie5> scguy318: here's a picture of the board (not very big sorry) ... http://www.inno3d.com/products/graphic_card/gf7_agp/7600gs.htm
<scguy318> charlie5: dunno, check the plug that huge fan hooks up to? :P
<scguy318> charlie5: perhaps your power supply cant deliver
<charlie5> scguy318: :) ... don't say that ! ... ;) ... i've been worried the whole thing will go up in smoke any moment
<scguy318> charlie5: well, if your power supply can't deliver, you'll probably need another, what's the output of your current one?
<larsemil> is there any program similar to adobe indesign?
<cellofellow> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop. I'm used to Xubuntu. How do I add workspaces to GNOME? I can't find it for the life of me.
<scguy318> larsemil: OpenOffice.org, Scribus
<larsemil> openoffice is not even close.
<larsemil> scribus i never tried.
<scguy318> larsemil: well, those are my suggestions, keep in mind that you probably know more about your needs than I do :)
<scguy318> cellofellow: I'm using Xfce, and I can't recall :(
<charlie5> scguy318: i need to open up the case to check ... i'll take a closer look at the vid card also to see if it looks likeit accepts a power input ... thanks for the help ... back in a bit, if all goes well
<cellofellow> scguy318: dang, I'm so used to the xfce way.
<scguy318> cellofellow: oh I think I figured it out
<mossby> usr13: i dunno man, its so messed up... i have the most common router and usb link known to man, the essid matched after iwconfig... also sometimes the wireless device 'wlan0' just dissappears, other times its replaced by 'wlan0:avahi'
<scguy318> cellofellow: right click the workspace switcher applet, then preferences
<cellofellow> scguy318: you can just middle click the desktop and "add Workspace".
<cellofellow> tried that.
<scguy318> cellofellow: ah, didn't know that :)
<jamison_> anyone know the command to rund wxpython
<Pskol__> os[Linux 2.6.20-16-generic - Debian 4.0]  up[ 2 hours, 17 minutes]  cpu[AMD Duron(tm) processor, 1202.766 MHz (2408.18 bogomips)]  mem[ 244.51/250.08 MB (97.8%)]  video[ at 1024x768 (32 bits)] 
<cellofellow> scguy318: that just gives me a dialog that asks how many rows I want the workspaces to be displayed as.
<Curs0r> does anyone play WoW under wine? my roommate's audio is being weird, he only hears sound from certain angles and the voice chat doesn't work for him at all
<cellofellow> jamison_: wxpython is more of a programming language than a program. If you just open python in a terminal, and import wx, you can play with it.
<scguy318> cellofellow: isn't there a number of workspaces box?
<cellofellow> scguy318: not that I can see. :(
<scguy318> cellofellow: :(
<cellofellow> scguy318: using Gutsy, so that may be why.
<scguy318> Curs0r: have you selected ALSA in winecfg?
<scguy318> cellofellow: ah
<compwiz18> kmplot seems to work ok, thanks :)
<jamison_> oh i thought it was like wxglade
<Curs0r> scguy318, yes
<cellofellow> jamison_: nah, wxglade is for creating GUI's to use in wxPython programs.
* deuce snail garden - start a people - Black Moth Super Rainbow (xamarok)
* deuce Epic -  - Faith No More (xamarok)
<scguy318> Curs0r: mm, you may be better served in #winehq
<Curs0r> scguy318, thanks
<jamison_> well cool thanks
<scguy318> cellofellow: OT, but are you connecting from work? and my Workspace Applet help page sez its something under Workspaces, but they must have changed in Gutsy's GNOME version
<c3LT1cFr05t> hello one and all!
<Pskol__> Linux vitor 2.6.20-16-generic - Cpu0: AMD Duron 1203MHz; /: 37G(f=23G); Up: 2:21; Users: 4; Load: 0.14;
<cellofellow> scguy318: I'm at home.
<mossby> has there been much talk concerning wireless problems in Gutsy?
<scguy318> cellofellow: ah, ok, your hostmask suggested some sort of corporation :)
<cellofellow> oh, and this screwy Synaptics touchpad is way too sensitive. I installed gSynaptics but it said I needed in some option in xorg.conf, whatever it was.
<mossby> ive never had a problem since Dapper, always works out of the box,  i have a WRT45G, the most common router ever
<cellofellow> scguy318: nah, just an odd ISP.
<scguy318> cellofellow: can't you go SYstem -> Administration -> Mouse or something
<scguy318> cellofellow: i forgot
<jamison_> does anyone know where i can find a list of ubuntu terminal commands. such as apt-get VS aptitude?
<scguy318> cellowfellow: the Synaptics issue is one I've heard before though
<cellofellow> scguy318: yes, but that doesn't give enough options.
<scguy318> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cellofellow> jamison_: I wrote this a while ago, but should be relevant: http://mellowcellofellow.googlepages.com/apt-for-ubuntu
<scguy318> im going for the night, cya all
* deuce Die, Die My Darling -  - Metallica (xamarok)
* deuce Blood Brothers - Infest - Papa Roach (xamarok)
* Siniestro listens to Cyberteam in A with Taiyou no hana from Akihabara Dennougumi Sountrack [00:06|04:30|2%|128 kbps|44 kHz|Stereo]  in Winamp 5.34 
<ajcabando> any links for an updated guide for compiz-fusion
* deuce Fragments Of Faith - Karmacode - Lacuna Coil (xam)
<jamison_> is there any better terminals then the default one that comes with ubuntu
<ajcabando> any links for an updated guide for compiz-fusion?
<mtholdenss> well install on beta won't work, odd..
* deuce  -  -  (xam)
<Crush`> is there a simple way to see if a file has more than n number of lines?
<simplechat_> hey, if i reinstall windows, how do i get ubuntu back onto my mbr?
<simplechat_> crush grep -n file (iirc)
<riotkittie> simplechat_: you'll need to pop a ubuntu live CD in and recover grub
<riotkittie> !grub | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Curs0r> grub is easy to install
<Crush`> thanks
<simplechat> riotkittie: so theres a backup of grub somewhere?
<riotkittie> i'm not sure i'd go so far as to call it a backup...  you're basically just setting it up again
<simplechat> !grub | simplechat__
<ubotu> simplechat__: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<simplechat> riotkittie, i take it should save my ~/ now?
<oberdober> Hello all :) would someone be able to tell me where I can find the mysql-devel package or even just the mysql.h header file?
<simplechat> before i reinstall windows?
<mtholdenss> howcome i can't install the beta from the livecd?
<jim__> crush:maybe take a look at "wc" too ie. wc - print the number of newlines, words, and bytes in files
<Crush`> thank you
<Crozar> hey guys why doesnt ubuntu have right click show preview forexample * Pictures , yes sometimes ill be looking for a pic i want to preview it before have it selected.
<riotkittie> simplechat: its never bad practice to backup the data that you love, but really if you have ubuntu installed, xp[?]  shouldnt overwrite it. unless ...  is there only a ubuntu partition?
<riotkittie> xp wont really mess with it. <knocks on wood>
<simplechat> riotkittie, default ubuntu install. i installed windows about halfway (it didn't like my keys, and now bluescreens on startup), then installed ubuntu the "default" way
<simplechat> (use remaining sapce)
* ogenewbie blinks
<riotkittie> ok. so you should be good
<AJ--> any updated guides for compiz-fusion?? i cant install it :(
<riotkittie> AJ--: you may find help in #ubuntu-effects
<tylo> hello all. could anyone help me out with a potentially newb Java question? Send me a PM if you think you can help.
<cwe_cr_tmn> blabla
<mtholdenss> once installed beta, is it easy to upgrade to final release?
<c3LT1cFr05t> firefox has add-on that gives you a color picker that is only Win. for anyone who hasn't realized it, ubuntu does it anyways w/o any help.the little eyedropper color picker that is in properties to custumize the dasktop can stray off the box and picks colors perfectly anywhere even online
<c3LT1cFr05t> sorry
<skinhead_7115> wer hat lust bei mir in die bande zu kommen ??
<ogenewbie> I got ubuntu, it works. yeah. I got lost irc. dittos. now for a slightly better irc - copy backscroll, logging, make PM chat. So, I go look for XCHAT. I have Feisty Fawn 7.4 and I cant find out where the universal repositories are. I dont want to compile anything. I want the install to be "normal" like lost irc, not a cli with a string of references. Where can I download XCHAT from? (please and thank you)
<tonyyarusso> what's the file that determines what to load for a DE right after you log in from GDM?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ogenewbie> tylo. I think it is normal to ask a question and wait.
<simplechat> hey, how would i open an external hard drive for reading and writing?
<attackdecay> for some reason i'm missing like half of my System-Administration menu entries in gnome..  has anyone run into this, or have a solution to restore them?
<simplechat> rather then it being a read only file system?
<simplechat> i've installed ntfs-3g?
<c3LT1cFr05t> ogennewbie:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  please respect the plus 4 line paste in bin
<simplechat> but i can't find anything additionally
<tylo> ogenewbie: i've taken my question to #java
<ogenewbie> c3LT1cFr05, respect the plus 4 line paste in bin - (whats "in bin"?) means dont aske a long question, eh? I will look for that link.
<c3LT1cFr05t> attackdecay:yea I saw them in my applications menu earlier but I think they went out
<adelie> is there a tool like tsearch from windows for linux?
<c3LT1cFr05t> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<portablejim> How do I increase the refresh rate? (I have already tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and overstated what my monitor can do)
<KenSentMe> Where can i make suggestions for the ubotu bot?
<adelie> how do I search memory resources used by a specific process?
<ogenewbie> The answer that sHe gave me just gave me some kind of a pastepage. I dont know what a pastepage is. I had already looked on those pages before I came here and didnt find an xchat dl page.
<Evanlec> adelie, htop
<riotkittie> is there a way to uniformly resize multple icons on the desktop in one shot?
<c3LT1cFr05t> ogenewbie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is a place for us to leave larger size "explanations" of our problems to help one another
<adelie> evanlec can that be used to change values stored in that processes memory?
<KenSentMe> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Evanlec> adelie, oh i donno about that, probly not, htop just a process viewer
<riotkittie> i thought large explinations were ok, but the copying and pasting was not
<adelie> hmm... thanks. sure that will get me further than I was
<ogenewbie> small version: want xchat download for feisty
<riotkittie> ogenewbie: you can ALT + F2 then gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   ... find the universe lines and uncomment them
<D4N`> hi
<wado> hi everybody, could anybody tell me, what can I do for view better fonts in apps? my fonst looks ugly
<wado> http://i20.tinypic.com/142d74y.png
<c3LT1cFr05t> adelie: what ap?
<D4N`> private
<riotkittie> otherwise, open synaptic and try looking under the edit menu... i'm not sure if repos are on that menu or not tho
<portablejim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ogenewbie> not kittie, I dont know what that means. I have been a fortran mainframe programmer and I can do many things to windows systems and use a unix shell but this is greek to me.
<adelie> c3LT1cFr05t lookin for a program like tsearch for linux. something to search process memory to manipulate values (make game hacks)
<riotkittie> wado: assuming you're using the GNOME Desktop, go to System menu > Preferences > Fonts
<KenSentMe> I made a suggestion for Ubotu, using !<factoid> is <fact>, but it returns me an error. Does this mean the suggestion isn't forwarded to the ops?
<c3LT1cFr05t> adelie: i think i have a bookmark pls hold
<jussi01> KenSentMe: did you take away the <>
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, what error ? it is moderated btw
<jussi01> ?P?
<riotkittie> ogenewbie: assuming you're also using GNOME, go to System > Administration. Open the synaptic package manager
<KenSentMe> teKnofreak, Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<teKnofreak> hehe..
<jussi01> KenSentMe: ?
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, and what did you tell it ?
<riotkittie> ogenewbie: once Synaptic opens, go to the Settings menu, select Repositories
<KenSentMe> jussi01, yes i did
<KenSentMe> !gutsy is Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<KenSentMe> That was my message
<jussi01> hmmm
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, try not using pipes |
<KenSentMe> teKnofreak, it's in the standard factoid
<KenSentMe> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<ogenewbie> sorry I do not want to alter essential parts of my system.  aer you guys witholding on me ? this is a simple url that I need for this / I am using gnome. argh. are you saying I already have xchat on my computer and dont need to download it?
<oasis> I cant open some .pdf with xpdf,why?
<riotkittie> wado: when you got the font thing open, select "best shape". if that alone doesnt help, click details and select either grayscale or subpixel under smoothing
<c3LT1cFr05t> adelie: http://www.gamediscovery.com/game-design/game-design-software.asp
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, it works.. ?
<riotkittie> ogenewbie: didnt you say something about the repositories and enabling universe?
<KenSentMe> teKnofreak, i just added a line. And that line doesn't show yet
<riotkittie> <shrug>
<Evanlec> ogenewbie, you'll be using synaptic package manager a lot...its pretty safe to use
<oasis> %C9should I also install some plugins?
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, it is moderated, so have your finger crossed
<wado> riotkittie: thanx, but when I change the font size, only titles fonts are changing not fonts in window
<riotkittie> yea. enabling the universe repos for a second is perfectly fine.
<KenSentMe> teKnofreak, yeah, but if i get an error in return it doesn't give me the idea that my suggestion is forwarded
<jussi01> KenSentMe: Ill forward it manually and get the problem addressed
<adelie> c3LT1cFr05t hmm... any particular tool?
<riotkittie> wado: not the font size. have you changed the rendering? shaping? hinting?
<KenSentMe> jussi01, you are an op?
<teKnofreak> KenSentMe, Seveas is here, poke him ;) (isn't he the one who made ubotu?)
<jussi01> KenSentMe: Sort of... not in here though :)
<Evanlec> i too would like to make suggestions to the bot, that bot is quite handy (but it could be even more handy)
<KenSentMe> Seveas, ping
<WildOS> Is there a difference between arm and x86 platforms when it comes to starting up threads in a constructor, before the main function is actually run?
<c3LT1cFr05t> im sorry its been so long,i'm looking through it now. lets see what we both come up with
<jussi01> KenSentMe: Ill sort it out
<WildOS> Running debian 2.6.22
<KenSentMe> jussi01, okay, thanks
<WildOS> And NPTL
<c3LT1cFr05t> TWIT just mentioned us on his tech now show
<mtholdenss> what was said on TWIT?
<riotkittie> TWIT? o_o
<wado> riotkittie: all changes view only on the title bar and desktop :-(
<axel-s> hi, I'm new to the ubuntu/debian package system... is there a way to reinstall ALL packages from command line?
<ogenewbie> NotKatie: I said I dont know what the universe repositores are and could not find it in a search inthe ubuntu docs or in google. so I asked here.
<riotkittie> wado: that is odd. :(
<riotkittie> i have no idea, in that case. i am sorry :(
* riotkittie hates ugly fonts
<jussi01> !repos | ogenewbie
<ubotu> ogenewbie: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<c3LT1cFr05t> http://audio.rfdradio.info:8000/cni Radio stream talking ubuntu right now
<ogenewbie> !repos
<wado> riotkittie: i'll try restart app
<koshari> ogenewbie the ubniverse repositorey is an additional software repository where maintainers store precompiled packages of popular software compatible with ubuntu.
<ogenewbie> ubotu: that looks like advice I can deal with. thanks jussi01. will check it out.
<riotkittie> ogenewbie: the universe repo is community maintained, and thus not officially supported, tho you can obtain support for packages from from the community
<jussi01> !bot | ogenewbie
<koshari> and  ogenewbie as evenlec mentioned earlier synaptic is the easiest place to enable the universe repository.
<ubotu> ogenewbie: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> !gutsy | KenSentMe
<ubotu> KenSentMe: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<KenSentMe> jussi01, nice, thanks
<MoFlo> lol twit mentioned ubuntu who cares they are just rating whores and ubuntu is the easiest nix to deal with
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i can make my ubuntu look better
<jussi01> KenSentMe:  :) np's
<MoFlo> monster they wont tell you if it takes more than one line of instructions
<MoFlo> these guys are all very leet
<WildOS>  What does tis mean: gdbserver: Child terminated with signal = 5
<WildOS> tis=this
<c3LT1cFr05t> monster: like what ideas
<silviu> Monter, google "gnome art" if you use Gnome
<MoFlo> see monster it worked they are talking to y ou now
<MoFlo> see just get a friend to jump on you
<magnetron> !eyecandy | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MoFlo> then they will help out of pity
<ogenewbie> koshari: sorry but that is clear as mud. I was thinking the UR was a library. Now it is something that one can enable.  I dont know synaptic package manager and google >> definition sounded like nothing I would ever want. and WAY too low level.
<MoFlo> typical noob chatroom tactics
<MoFlo> now see they are not gonna help you
<MoFlo> but now that i just said that they will
<MoFlo> or is it because i said that they wont
<radams976> whats up people?
<MoFlo> now they will
<MoFlo> now they wont
<MoFlo> now they will
* ogenewbie likes Ubuntu. it is easier than windows (till now) I just want to look at the web and talk to IRC friends. Dont want to make it hard. 
<MoFlo> now they wont
<MoFlo> lololololol
<heguru> !ops | MoFlo (Troll Alert)
<ubotu> MoFlo (Troll Alert): Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<silviu> moflo, maybe you have other things to do and we're keeping you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-241-75-104.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ogenewbie> really smart people can make it simple. Anyone here really smart?
<jussi01> ogenewbie: still trying to add repositories'?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<riotkittie> yay. the mentally deficient come out at night. :|
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*Flo@adsl-70-241-*-dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
<koshari> ogenewbie synaptic is a graphical software installer, it is a nice way of installing packages for people who are a little intimidated by CLI.
<tylo> my brain hurts :(
<jodih2> hi
<jodih2> please help me with a dumb question
<t3318> i have trouble in customizing Ubuntu's default theme
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*Flo@adsl-70-241-*-dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *Flo!*@adsl-70-241-*-dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ogenewbie> Jussie I was never trying to add a repository and I dont know what a repository is. I want to download and instal xchat because (I thought) it is a simple but better than lostirc irc program. I like mirc - you know, I just wanted to be able to open a pm window by myself and not have to type /msg juss01 is this the newbie channel or the confusion zone
<riotkittie> you know. if you ask a question, and you get answers that you dislike or dont understand ...
<aldanon> alrighty back ;)
<nomego> what could be the problem if I get read timeouts from /dev/random ?
<ogenewbie> notkittie, then you ask again and attempt to clarify.
<riotkittie> following your plea for help with "really smart people cant make it simple. anybody here really smart" > in effect saying those who tried to help you are morons...
* ogenewbie has worked help desk 
<jodih2> i need to delete a file and cant remeber how
<preaction> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ogenewbie> not morons, just FUD
<riotkittie> is more a less a sure fire way to insure you arent helped
<LinAsH> jodih2, rm
<jodih2> thanks linash
<preaction> ogenewbie, you need to add the "Universe" repository to Synaptic. There's a menu for it even. Once "Universe" is enabled, you can search for and install xchat from Synaptic.
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i can make my ubuntu look better well i wanted to make my desktop look good ill take a screen shot of what it looks like right now and you guys can tell me stuff i can do to make it look better :)
<jussi01> ogenewbie: ok. Ill assume you are using gnome. go to synaptic package manager->manage repositories->make sure universe repositories are enabled(with teh check box). the search for xchat and click install.
<magnetron> !eyecandy | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<preaction> !changethemes | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<AlexForster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Ideas <- last one (button concepts)
* mode/#ubuntu [-ooo Seveas mneptok jrib]  by ChanServ
<ogenewbie> well I'd rather not make me wrong either. with all this energy I can just figure that somehow my asking for a download site for xchat is not an answerable question. I sure wish I ermember how I foudn a download for lostirc. It was nto a major event. I cant add something to something I dont know what it is. This is not my path. I would never have recommended this to anywone had I fount this fud before. Have a nice life.
<riotkittie> good lord.
<preaction> uhm... point of order: How is anything said by this support channel classified as FUD?
<Madpilot> someone suffers from lack of clue...
<Fallenou> lol
<koshari> ogenewbie left the room (quit: ) one less difficult brat to have to deal with
<riotkittie> people who throw temper tantrums because "omg!! enable a repo!! nooooo!! please pretend to be google and give me a link to a download i refuse to get from the repos!! i hate you, and i'm taking my internet and going home, so die!" ... make me want to smoke
<MoNsTeR> all you guys do is use ubotu
<riotkittie> ok. i was just looking for an excuse for a cigarette
<MoNsTeR> why not actually try and help
<aldanon> anyone here good with compiling drivers?
<riotkittie> MoNsTeR: plenty of people type, plenty of people actually try to help
<Madpilot> MoNsTeR, of course. The bot is the most intelligent thing in this channel. :)
<riotkittie> but the fact of the matter is, sometimes, its easier or more appropriate to use the bot
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know where i would put a theme i just downloaded at? its for emerald
<preaction> MoNsTeR, because the questions 99% of people ask are better answered by tutorials and static pages. everyone asks these questions and interactive help is pointless when you can't actually see the other user's desktop
<usr13> The linux community seems to be out of step with ogenewbie
<aldanon> i'm trying to compile the new x-fi 64-bit driver but i'm having troubles
<riotkittie> and granted the attitude some of those seeking help present, i cant really blame people for !commanding and wiping their hands of it sometimes
<karmelek> hello
<preaction> MoNsTeR, you drag and drop the archive onto the theme manager i believe
<MoNsTeR> ok preaction
<koshari>  MoNsTeR you can place the theme where ever you like, then browse to it with emerald
<jussi01> !compile | aldanon
<ubotu> aldanon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_bt> ogenewbie just needs to let jesus into his heart.
<aldanon> ubotu: this is a beta driver just released by Creative for the X-fi sound card
<riotkittie> and honestly - not to be mean, not to be a jerk - if you can get the information from an easy to follow guide, why shouldnt you read it?
<Madpilot> MoNsTeR, System->Preferences->Themes, then drag your theme archive into the open Theme manager window
<jussi01> !bot > aldanon
<aldanon> doh hehe
<jussi01> hehe
<aldanon> didnt know it was a bot lmao
<aldanon> i was getting help but i think he fell asleep!
<aldanon> so close too hehe
<jussi01> lol
<jussi01> aldanon: what error are you getting?
<jussi01> aldanon: remember to use !paste if its a big bit of text
<aldanon> eh he had me reboot so i don't have it anymore ;/ but it had an "error2" in it
<riotkittie> is there a way to uniformly resize multple icons on the desktop in one shot?
<jussi01> aldanon: I need a bit more than that. can you try again?
<usr13> aldanon: you may need "kde-devel"  ? (You have kbuntu, right?)
<aldanon> i don't recall any of the steps he took me through - but i do know the driver is in a temp folder we created
<usr13> riotkittie: Yes, change desktop resolution.
<aldanon> and we were at the step of make
<aldanon> yeah kubuntu
<riotkittie> usr13: that'd be great, if i wanted to change my desktop resolution. i don't.
<jussi01> aldanon: run make from that folder again
<aldanon> usr13 is awake?! hehe
<aldanon> i wish i knew how he got me to that folder ;)
<usr13> Just barley
<usr13> cd temp
<aldanon> how can i get back to that temp folder?
<aldanon> hmm no targets specified
<aldanon> no makefile found
<ipx>  ./configure
<jussi01> aldanon: did you do 'cd temp'
<ppg> hello all
<usr13> and then:  cd XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04
<aldanon> there we go
<aldanon> can i paste this?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aldanon> or join my chan jussi?
<aldanon> !paste
<NetGear> hi all
<mtholdenss> how soon will the  bug in the partial upgrade be fixed?
<ppg> am having serious troubles with my wireless and webcam
<aldanon> jussi01 can you join my channel?
<jussi01> aldanon: you are welcome to join #dib5sn
<NetGear> how to change resolution to 1024x768
<usr13> aldanon: You might just start over:  cd  $HOME/temp ; rm -rf XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04
<D4N`> hi
<NetGear> D4N`, hi
<ardin> ok, anyone actually know anything about video playback?
<NetGear> how to change resolution to 1024x768
<D4N`> good
<NetGear> need help to edit xorg.conf
<aldanon> thanks so much for your help so far usr13
<dgjones> !fixres | NetGear
<ubotu> NetGear: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aldanon> i tried starting over, but got "permission denied" when trying to use that command
<jussi01> usr13: could you also join #dib5sn
<ppg> anyone knows how to enable atheros ar5007eg in ubuntu???
<ardin> for some reason, some avi files use up 100% cpu, while others dont. For Instance: Heroes avi file (ripped in HD) only makes my cpu hit about 35%. its a 350mb file. Simpsons or Family Guy make it hit 100% and they're both ripped in SD. any ideas? i'm using VLC to play them
<ppg> anyone knows how to enable lgwebcam in ubuntu???
<NetGear> ubotu, i have edited the xorg.conf file & restarted the machine but no effect
<preaction> ardin, more important is what codec the avis are using.
<NetGear> ubotu, help what to do
<moDumass> hey yall, whats the easiest way to update my distro, without having everything go to s41t
<moDumass> salt, haha
<ardin> preaction, let me look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help what to do - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardin> preaction: all 3 of them are using the XviD codec
<preaction> ardin, dunno then.
<ardin> i've filpped thru the package manager to find anything relating to codecs or video playback and i havent found anything useful
<heguru> !ubotu > NetGear
<NetGear> heguru, i did'nt get it ? what you said
<ppg> help with wireless
<heguru> NetGear: ubotu is a bot
<Shadowfire_> evening... and early morning to you all...
<padi> \server dal.net
<dgjones> !offtopic | padi
<ubotu> padi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ProN00b> why does a file move cancel if you close the target destination nautilus ?
<mactimes> Hello experts!
<silviu> good morning
<frostburn> ardin, avi is only a container, different codecs are used to compress the video and audio
<ardin> they're all using XviD and MP3
<silviu> i'm looking for a explanation: why in 7.04 standard the mouse cursor becomes jerky and freezes during multitasking, and after i install compiz manager it doesnt do that anymore
<mactimes> I'm used to old redhat systems and I was wondering if someone could tell me how do I change init runlevels, once there is no /etc/inittab config file.
<porkpie> hi guy's anyone know when the clamav pkg will be updated ?
<frostburn> ardin, some might be using different mpeg4 decoders
<NetGear> help for  dhcp server
<mactimes> NetGear, I can try to help you out with that.
<mactimes> NetGear, What do you need?
<NetGear> mactimes, i have 2 nic both with static ip
<mactimes> NetGear, Carry on.
<NetGear> mactimes, doth in diff network
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me where i can get a skydome image
<mactimes> NetGear, Ok, continue.
<NetGear> i want to setup a dhcp server on one network or eth1
<NetGear> mactimes, i have install dhcp3
<mactimes> NetGear, What is the problem you're facing?
<Frogzoo> NetGear: you need to poke around in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<fezick> <-- stretch...
<fezick> uits been awhile since i been irc
<NetGear> Frogzoo, i need dhcp on only one network
<ProN00b> ardin, i am also using vlc, i never had problems with cpu (other than the obvious speed lack problems with my 1800+ amd for hd)
<MoNsTeR> can somebody tell me where i can get a skydome image
<fezick> google
<fezick> ?
<ardin> sdfh;bghdsfhbgjasbfbnsfgkl;dgs'
<MoNsTeR> fezick, cant tell me to go to google
<fezick> hehe.... i cant?.... hrm... i should have read the rulls
<ardin> ProN00b, ok, let me explain this slowly. the files i'm having problems with ARENT HD. the ones that i wasnt having problems with, ARE HD
<n2diy> MoNsTeR: kstars?
<mactimes> NetGear, Hold on, I have a server with that exact configuration for DHCP, let me check the parameters.  Just a sec
<ProN00b> ardin, yes, i understood that the first time, that is why i said i never had problems like that
<Frogzoo> MoNsTeR: -> google
<ProN00b> ardin, as you can see i said i had problems with hd
<fezick> hehe
<ardin> and, they work on windows just fine. Slackware had  problems with it as well
<heguru> MoNsTeR: http://www.nick.ukfsn.org/skydome/
<MoNsTeR> Frogzoo, ive looked on google so therefor i came here so stop telling me to go to google
<fezick> rofl
<fezick> gawd i missed this
<ProN00b> ardin, what is your cpu and more importantly graphics processor ?
<fezick> ahhh
<fezick> ok
<fezick> nite nite
<ProN00b> ardin, and where are you playing the files from ?
<ardin> ... my hard drive
<heguru> MoNsTeR: don't worry about the pics looking bad in firefox, when you put them in skydome they will look good
<ProN00b> ardin, and the cpu and gpu ?
<MoNsTeR> thanks heguru your the best
<ardin> 1.2ghz, Geforce4MX 512 (i think)
<ProN00b> ardin, got hardware acceleration enabled in the blob driver manager ?
<ardin> ... blob driver manager?
<ardin> wtf
<magnetron> !ohmy | ardin
<ubotu> ardin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ardin> ... I DIDNT SWEAR
<NetGear> i need to configure a server having 2 network on it such that dhcp will work on only one network
<ProN00b> ardin, sorry, its "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<AJ--> ei guys.. how can i use my webcam a4tech to work with kopete
<heguru> mactimes: inittab is replaced with /etc/event.d in ubuntu
<NetGear> i need to configure a server having 2 network on it such that dhcp will work on only one network and gateway the same machine
<ardin> ProN00b, if by that, you mean am i using nvidia's x server, yes, i set that up first thing after installing
<MoNsTeR> heguru, what about desktop caps
<ProN00b> ardin, nvidias x server ?
<mactimes> heguru, Thank you very much!! =)
<heguru> MoNsTeR: you mean cube caps?
<ProN00b> well, its just a graphics driver, not a whole x server
<NetGear> mactimes, r u there
<MoNsTeR> yeah
<heguru> MoNsTeR: any image will work on them, no special images needed
<MoNsTeR> ok kool then
<VSpike> NetGear: Surely you just need to bind the dhcp server to a specific interface?
<mactimes> NetGear, Yup.  Hold on, my DHCP config file is huge, it is used for several subnets (by several, I mean more than 100+), so, I'm digging into the file =)
<ardin> how about i just go with the short answer of 'yes' ProN00b . i can play OpenGL games.
<NetGear> i have dhcp3.conf file which works but dhcp broadcat on both nic's
<ProN00b> ardin, i could suggest you get mplayer and play with its -vo (video output) commandline parameter to see if there are problems with only some ways of displaying or if it is a vlc problem completely; also are you on a 64bit platform ?
<Blackgoth> NetGear: you need a dhcp config?
<NetGear> Blackgoth, i have dhcp3.conf file which works but dhcp broadcat on both nic's
<ardin> no 64bit, and yes, already trying that. i installed mplayer first thing too
<Blackgoth> NetGear: just alter the /etc/init.d/dhcp file
<Blackgoth> INTERFACES="your interface"
<VSpike> NetGear: it's a startup option.. yeah, what Blackgoth said
<ProN00b> ardin, mplayer has the same problem/problems ?
<ardin> yes. all the media players have the same problem
<ardin> mplayer, xine, vlc
<ProN00b> ardin, well, did you try mplayers -vo option ?
<ardin> yes, i tried it with xv and i had the same problem
<Blackgoth> ardin: what are you trying to play?
* Blackgoth missed a bit
<ProN00b> ardin, well, try others x11, gl, gl2
<mactimes> NetGear, Found it
<ProN00b> ardin, also watch mplayers output, does it tell you that your machine is too slow to play the media
<mactimes> NetGear, Get into /etc/default directory
<Omnius> I have an nVidia GeForce 6200 and I'm trying to enable Twinview but in nvidia settings it wont allow me to choose enable, any ideas?
<mactimes> NetGear, Edit your dhcp3-server file
<ardin> Omnius, go to the screen that isnt on yet and then try and enable it. thats what i had to do.
<ardin> ProN00b,  yes, which is strange, because the same machine worked fine under windows
<mactimes> NetGear, the file should have a single line which should be
<Blackgoth> ardin: again, what are you trying to play?
<jodih2> how do i change mysql password
<mactimes> NetGear, INTERFACES=eth1
<mactimes> NetGear, Then, reboot your DHCP server
<Omnius> ardin, nvidia settings doesn't ever see the other screen
<mactimes> NetGear, Got it?
<ardin> Blackgoth: Standard Definition XviD rip of The Simpsons, Season 19, Episode 2, with mp3 sound on it.
<v3trae> hey, does anyone know for sure that the ubuntu live cd has AHCI controller support?
<magnetron> v3trae: it has
<v3trae> magnetron: it does?
<ProN00b> ardin, try the other vo options, also try a null sound output or null video renderer and see if either fixes the problem
<Blackgoth> err. and you cant play it with vlc ?
<magnetron> v3trae: it does
<v3trae> magnetron: thank you sir, have a wonderful evening.
<dojo> jodih2: you have to use the mysql console tool
<ardin> Blackgoth, yes.. why wouldnt i be able to?
<Blackgoth> sorry, but thats kinda, strange :P
<mactimes> NetGear, My server run in the exact situation you want yours to run.  Except my server serves 100+ subnets.
<jodih2> dojo how do i do that
<dojo> jodih2: you should have installe mysql-client
<Blackgoth> mactimes: option-82 on switches ftw :)
<Blackgoth> and dhcp snooping :D
<mactimes> Blackgoth, ???
<AJ--> how can i enable my compiz-fusion on startup so i wont be typing it everytime
<NetGear> Blacgoth mactimes can Your send me the file
<Blackgoth> mactimes: we run a 1700 person network with dhcp based on dhcp snooping and option-82 :)
<NetGear> mactimes,  mactimes can Your send me the file
<jodih2> dojo i never installed this box and im in trouble
<mactimes> NetGear, Like I said:  It only contains a single line: INTERFACES=eth1
<jodih2> got someoe here who needs the password
<Blackgoth> like i said before that :P
<mactimes> NetGear, Cause eth0 goes to a network where it is not serving IP's
<heguru> jodih2: you can also install Mysql administrator if you need a good GUI for mysql administration, just use synaptic or on the terminal type: sudo apt-get install mysql-admin
<jodih2> dojo how do i see if the client is installed
<ardin> i might have just fixed it, we'll see
<Blackgoth> or NetGear just use a commandline :)
<mactimes> Blackgoth, I do manual config ^^
<jodih2> heguru thanks
<dojo> jodih2: also use synaptic and look for mysql-client
<mactimes> Blackgoth, I think it is safer this way =)
<jodih2> dojo thanks
<mactimes> Blackgoth, It will only do what I tell it to do ^^
<Blackgoth> mactimes: we only use the network 3 days in a row :)
<NetGear> mactimes, it not in my .conf file do i have to add it on the first line?
<heguru> NetGear: add it to the file /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<mactimes> NetGear, Nope, because it is already included in the /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server script
<Blackgoth> mactimes: http://upload.fkees.net/img/3659/switchng2004.jpg
<Blackgoth> our network is mobile ;)
<mactimes> Blackgoth, OMG, that is what I call a mess ^^  Have you considered using racks? ^^
<Blackgoth> mactimes: we only use the network 3 days in a row, then we move it to another location
<Blackgoth> it's a lanparty network rental
<MoNsTeR> anybody wanna post a screenshot of there desktop ill take one of mine !!!
<magnetron> Blackgoth: then use mobile racks
<mactimes> Blackgoth, Anyways, fixing all equipment into a big rack would be more "comfortable", if you know what I mean...
<Blackgoth> yep, but the switches are distributed over tables mactimes
<tiger_> irc://irc.freenode.net/conky
<t325> Hello, since the last update, I have this problem with swiftfox in ubuntu feisty 64 bits: /usr/lib/swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libz.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Blackgoth> so having 72 full size racks is a bit, clumbsy
<mactimes> Blackgoth, What for?
<Blackgoth> mactimes: for the end users, gamers
<magnetron> t325: try epiphany, it's faster than swiftfox
<tux_fl> is there a work-around for the dhcp bug in gutsy gibbons?
<magnetron> !gutsy | tux_fl
<ubotu> tux_fl: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mactimes> Blackgoth, So, put them inside racks.  Will be more organized, cleaner and you don't have to patch so many things all the time
<Frogzoo> tux_fl: you're asking in the wrong place
<t325> magnetron: does it include flash?
<Blackgoth> mactimes: impossible :)
<Blackgoth> http://rent-a-lan.nl/upload/images/resized/37dcf9fc3efeedcb5527dee36f625d14.jpg
<magnetron> t325: if you install the firefox flash plugin, yes
<Blackgoth> thats our network layout, every 24 users there is a switch
<magnetron> Blackgoth: Dreamhack?
<Blackgoth> magnetron: nope, drome
<Frogzoo> Blackgoth: wild guess - 24 port switches?
<Blackgoth> oh regroup even
<VSpike> exit
<Blackgoth> Frogzoo: yep, hp procurve 2624
<t325> magnetron: ok, but in amd64 it is kind of complicated to get flash32 to work manually.. but maybe less compilcated than solving my shared libraries problem..
<Blackgoth> and a bunch of 2824/48 and a massive 5308 core :)
<tiger_> join #ubuntu+1
<tiger_> hi there, conky shows 100% cpu usage all the time on my amd turion machine.However, both top and ps aux show normal cpu activities ?
<pp> hello
<capiira> hi all, i'm using inkscape now but its tooooooo slow. Anyone know an other decent vector application?
<verb3k> guys if I host a CMS on my ubuntu server (drupal5) , what permissions should I give to its files?
<mactimes> heguru, Hummm... /etc/event.d has many config files...
<mactimes> heguru, Isn't there a config file where I can choose the default runlevel?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(capiira/#ubuntu) 754 or 755 depends
(verb3k/#ubuntu) I see
(heguru/#ubuntu) mactimes: just add the file, nothing else needs to conifgured
(mactimes/#ubuntu) heguru, Thanks!  I'll try that now
<CommonClone> I'm trying to mount a folder on my network to a folder on my laptop, so I type sudo mount 192.168.1.2:/home/andy /Home Desktop and it tells me I'm not using the command right...did I type something wrong?
<slimjimflim> hi. i just reinstalled my nvidia geforce4 legacy driver on feisty fawn, and now, after being down for a few days, x gives me the x windows log in, but fails to actually load my desktop.  what can i do to fix this?
<CommonClone> I figured it out...I didnt type the onmplete path
<berkes> somehow anacron runs its daily tasks later and later every day. I'd like to know if I can set it to run certain tasks really at midnight/01.00 etc, instead of 10.00, when I'm at full speed at work.
<slimjimflim> ie. i have control of the mouse, and there's a background, but that's all
<alecs> hi there
<alecs> i can use any internet repository to solve my problems with my packages
<alecs> ?
<slimjimflim> alecs, there's usually repositories specific to a certain application
<slimjimflim> check the app's site
<bong> hi!
<gorski> i don't hear sound from zynaddsubfx, connected to jack, somebody help?
<berkes> alecs: though in general it is not advised to use any other repositories but the official ubuntu ones.
<alecs> yeah ... i know but ...
<alecs> apt-get update ... i get
<mrbtuan> how to chat on pidgin with a paltalk account
<exodos> Hi all, I would like to test new version of forcedeth kernel module. I have only C source code (without Makefiles). How can I compile just this one module?
<berkes> 1) you never know if they will be upgraded with new releases 2) no guarantee that they will be maintained in future 3) very often you run into a dependency hell.
<alecs> Euare n aducerea http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<alecs> Euare n aducerea http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<alecs> Euare n aducerea http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<porkpie> guy's any one know when the clamav pkg is going to be updated ?
<alecs> i don't
<berkes> alecs: have a look for mirrors, at ubuntu.org. you should be able to configure apt to use another mirror.
<mrbtuan> how to chat paltalk on ubuntu ---> www.paltalk.com
<mrbtuan> help me :D
<alecs> i'm being redirected to http://www.ubuntu.upc.edu/
<alecs> is http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bong> hi!
<bong> want to chat?
<bong> hi!
<househead> hi
<VSpike> What other sources of support are there apart from ubuntuforums and this IRC channel?
<VSpike> Is paid canonical support the next step?
<househead> VSpike: google?
<stdin> VSpike: there's also the ubuntu-users mailing list
<stdin> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<alloy> ?
<VSpike> househead: true, I should have listed google :)
* alloy slaps VSpike around a bit with a large trout
<VSpike> stdin: always worth a try.. thanks
<VSpike> man, I either need a new monitor or some new eyes
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> could someone tell me a p2p client better than amule ? Cause it stresses too much my internet connection
<slimjimflim> hi. i just reinstalled my nvidia geforce4 legacy driver on feisty fawn, and now, after being down for a few days, x gives me the x windows log in, but fails to actually load my desktop.  what can i do to fix this?
<aLeSD> do u have windows effects active ?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: you are sure this has something to do with the nvidia driver? looks more like a problem loading your gnome session
<amagle> 
<pavs> 
<indraveni> hi all
<slimjimflim> tthh00, yea, i think it's gnome, otherwise i wouldn't get any giu
<slimjimflim> *gui
<indraveni> i have sony vaio laptop, and projector is not working in it
<indraveni> could some one help me here
<tthh00> slimjimflim: try to log in on a text console (ctrl-alt-f1) and check the file .xsession-errors
<zicke-zacke> can you speak english
<zicke-zacke> german
<tthh00> !de | zicke-zacke
<ubotu> zicke-zacke: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<slimjimflim> tthh00, yea. there's an error, i'll pastebin it
<slimjimflim> 1 sec
<Lhademmor> Which iPod-like music device is the most Ubuntu-friendly?
<VSpike> Lhademmor: the samsung I have is friendly
<punzada> ipod works fine as far as I know.
<iapx8088> hi all, I have an issue with my ubuntu raid1 server. It was installed using grub, swapped the disk and so on. Worked fine but sometimes it doesn't boot, or it takes a lot of time and the logs are a lof of md: array md1 already has disks!"ull of
<pavs> funny thing happened i have a logitech webcamera and its only windows compatible to hook it up with windows 2003 and not only that it doesnt work out of the box it doesnt even work when drivers are installed from their website and I cant use it with msn live, so I hook it up to my ubuntu laptop and boom it works right out of the box with no configuration or installation and I can use it with amsn!! kool linux forever...
<slimjimflim> tthh00, http://pastebin.ca/724084
<iapx8088> searched some google, and just people with no clue
<iapx8088> any idea
<Lhademmor> VSpike: How big?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: is that the complete file?
<slimjimflim> tthh00, no, i left out the begining
<tthh00> slimjimflim: looks like the shell doesn't like the syntax in one of the session scripts
<luk1> does anyone have the same
<luk1> problem with beryl
<tthh00> slimjimflim: is this a clean install of feisty?
<slimjimflim> "/etc/gdm/Xsession", right, tthh00...not quite?
<WildOS> gdbserver returns "Child terminated with signal = 5" when I try to insert breakpoints in threads other than main. Anyone understands why?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: maybe
<tthh00> slimjimflim: i don't use gnome here, so i can't tell exactly
<luk1> is anyone finding there beryl program is stuffing up
<slimjimflim> can i switch it for kde?
<slimjimflim> would that fix it?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: i don't use kde either
<koshari> luk1 whats the problem
<tthh00> slimjimflim: i am running xfce here
<slimjimflim> tthh00 could i use that?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: but i do have that /etc/gdm/Xsession here
<luk1> well everytime i go to the programs file and then to the tabs in th start button well you no what im talking about my screeen turns white and  i need to restart my pc
<luk1> it so anoyying
<tthh00> slimjimflim: md5sum of my /etc/gdm/Xsession is: 60f055534fa6b3a1497c92fabbfd8f63
<luk1> so i think  it a erros with beryl
<VSpike> Lhademmor: only a 4GB flash one .. similar to a nano
<Lhademmor> Ah, k
<slimjimflim> tthh00, i don't think that's it, there's no opening parenthese before line 12 anyway
<VSpike> Lhademmor: the advantage is that it doesn't have any stupid internal database - it just acts like a flash drive and you copy files onto it
<tthh00> slimjimflim: right, line 12 is a comment
<tthh00> slimjimflim: another reason for not starting X session could be no space left on the filesystem
<tthh00> slimjimflim: check with  df -h
<slimjimflim> that's not it
<tthh00> slimjimflim: hmm
<titun> i just got a new monitor, how do i setup 1280x1024 resolution in Feisty?
<titun> cuttently set to 1024x768 it looks bad
<slimjimflim> titun, i think there's a configuration wizard in administration
<tthh00> titun: make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then do  sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<tthh00> *dpkg-reconfigure
<titun> slimjimflim: the configuration wizard does not show the resolution i need
<titun> tthh00: ok , let me try
<joshjosh> Ok, the name of my fileserver is saturn. when i go to \\saturn, it says it's not connected to the network, but i know this is false. I can get to it through vncviewer..i think there might be a firewall set up. how can i stop it?
<spacemadness> if you set it to AUTO DETECT that soudl work ( for resolution )
<titun> spacemadness: no auto detect of thee monitor did not work properly
<luckymurali_81> hi to all
<luckymurali_81> im newbie in linux
<luckymurali_81> i installed ubuntu
<kimmey2k3> and?
<luckymurali_81> now i tried to use usb pen drive
<luckymurali_81> it saids cannot mount
<kimmey2k3> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<kimmey2k3> Hm
<luckymurali_81> how to mount it(auto matically)
<slimjimflim> hi. i just reinstalled my nvidia geforce4 legacy driver on feisty fawn, and now, after being down for a few days, x gives me the x windows log in, but fails to actually load my desktop.  what can i do to fix this?
<kimmey2k3> as far as i can remember it does that auto for me
<luckymurali_81> !MOUNT AUTOMATICALLY MOUNT?
<kimmey2k3> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luckymurali_81> OK
<Kaso> Can someone explain what the message im getting about avahi and .local domain on my network means? i cant google for ".local" :<
<jisatsu> in Feisty, the email button on keyboards seems to be hardcoded to run evolution, and ignores the gnome keyboard shortcut settings. any idea how to fix that?
<void^> Kaso: google for "zeroconf"
<Kaso> thanks
<ian___> I bought a new SATA harddrive to install ubuntu on.  I stuck it in my case and unplugged my windows drive.  The live CD boots just fine, I can see my drive, partition, and install.  When the install completes the PC restarts, makes it through POST, but then hangs looking for a bootable disk.  I know that I can boot from SATA drive (I do with windows) with my motherboard (MSI k8N neo NFORCE 3...
<ian___> ...chipset, amd64 ~700 pin package..i forget.)
<ian___> any ideas on why it hangs?
<ian___> I did set the ubuntu drive to boot in bios.
<kimmey2k3> try setting in the cd and choose "boot from harddrive"
<{[rediz] }> ive got dadder drake on 1 hard drive and ubuntu studio on slave hard drive. Q. i need m$ windozs on mi box.do i need to format the slave drive to install windoze
<luckymurali_81> THANKS TO ALL
<ian___> ok, I'll try a boot with the cd and choose boot from harddrive, I didnt remember that options.  Thanks
<ipx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3466933
<minimec> {[rediz] }: You could taje your slave and give it a boot sector with SuperGrub and use it as Master and install a new MS$ on the Dapper HD as slave
<jodih2> hi again
<jodih2> one more question from a newbie
<{[rediz] }> Mimmi
<jodih2> how do i see the contents of a cd from a promt
<magnetron> Question: how do i choose the default search engine for epiphany?
<minimec> {[rediz] }: ... I guess you want to keep the newer Ubuntu Studio and replace Dapper with a Win install...
<tthh00> jodih2: is it already mounted?
<{[rediz] }> minimec: my master is 80g & slave 40g
<magnetron> jodih2: first cd /meida
<jodih2> i think so
<magnetron> jodih2: first cd /media
<magnetron> jodih2: then ls to see the different drives
<magnetron> jodih2: then cd again
<minimec> {[rediz] }: So what would be your favourite choice?
<jodih2> how would i mount it
<{[rediz] }> minimec: whats taje
<tthh00> jodih2: the cd should automount when inserted
<minimec> {[rediz] }: taje = take ;)
<jodih2> it sas program first not installed
<{[rediz] }> minimec: yeah but not shaw witch is best way to do it
<tthh00> jodih2: first was not meant as a command
<tthh00> jodih2: just do:  cd /media
<jodih2> thanks guys
<minimec> {[rediz] } To keep your UbuntuStudio as Master change the jumper on the HD to Master and use the Software SuperGrub which comes as a CD and boot your computer with it. Then you can give your UbuntuStudio HD a new Boot Sector.
<{[rediz] }> minimec: gonna do some reading thankz for pointing me in right direction
<jodih2> if i have a file on the cd to install how do i do it? apt starts looking at the repositories
<minimec> {[rediz] } np
<emeka_> I need help in visual basic
<magnetron> !windows | emeka_
<ubotu> emeka_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<{[rediz] }> minimec: 8-)
<slimjimflim> tthh00, i'm installing kde
<Guest56106> if complexity is theta(n**2) then if we double the total number of data to be sorted then the approx time becomes 4times of sorting N data. but in case of theta(nlogn) what does it become ?
<Guest56106> I mean if I i double the data from N to 2N, what is the approx time ?
<tthh00> slimjimflim: before installing such a beast, try with fluxbox or something
<slimjimflim> myehh, i already starte
<slimjimflim> d
<emeka_> I am autofill a form in ms access using vba code,con anyone help?
<tthh00> emeka_: this is not a windows channel
<E_mE> has anyone here every experiences problems with ODBC on ubuntu?? i seem to get lots of nice errors
<emeka_> I have run out options on where to get help from
<emeka_> does anyone have an idea of ms access automation
<opexoc> Has anyone installed ubuntu on system which have GeForce 8500 GT?
<magnetron> emeka_: maybe microsoft does? if you pay for their products, i'm sure they are happy to give you support
<tthh00> jodih2: installing software from the repos is the preferred way. why do you want to install something from cd?
<jodih2> i downloaded ispconfig
<tthh00> jodih2: what's that?
<jodih2> tthh00 and i need to now how to install it
<tthh00> jodih2: please use the ubuntu methods for getting online and not some obscure piece of software
<yoshx> hello
<simplechat_> hey
<simplechat_> i'm installing with dual boot
<piranesi> I have a problem with samba: nautilus smb://mshome shows me nothing while nautilus smb://192.168.1.2 (the ip of a windows pc that belongs to MSHOME workgroup) shows me the shared files
<simplechat_> should i use guided - use the largest contiguous free space?
<neopsyche> how can i setup an apache server on my ubuntu installation that i can allow other people on my network to access but keep my files safe?
<jodih2> tthh00
<jodih2> tthh00 please advise best way
<tthh00> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tthh00> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jodih2> tthh00 its not a network problem its a piece of management software
<tthh00> jodih2: oh i see
<GreySim> Does anyone know if in Gutsy, would the minimum panel size being dependent on the application font currently set be a bug? For example, with Lucida Sans Unicode, from my ~/.fonts folder, I couldn't go below 27 on the panel size. But with Lucida Sans from the sun-java6-fonts package (I believe), I could go down to 22 or so.
<GreySim> Or could that be intentional?
<jodih2> tth00 how do i download from sourceforge from a command promt
<tthh00> jodih2: use w3m, it's a text browser
<Nighthawk420> alright everyone... iv been trying to use gtkpod and i get an error right as i load my ipod... and when i can finally add songs to it... it says there is no space left on the source when there is close to a gig left... please help
<simplechat_> wget?
<jodih2> thanks tthh00
<tthh00> jodih2: press H in w3m to get help about keyboard commands
<tthh00> jodih2: and if you already know the download URL, use wget
<g0rd0n> how can I tell ALSA which sound card to use by default?
<wabiD> does anyone have vista booting off a real partition with vmware
<Nighthawk420> wabiD, i have a vista ubuntu dual boot on my dell e1505
<wabiD> i can dual boot just fine
<Nighthawk420> okay thats as far as i can help lol
<heguru> wabiD: why not ask in #windows or #vmware
<aidehua> How can I add the "Debian" menu item under Applications?
<wabiD> well i think its a ubuntu problem, cuz it wont let me mount the partition
<FallenHitokiri> how can I specify which effects I want to use if I select "custom effects" (gusty)
<wabiD> the button to the right
<heguru> wabiD: then ask your real ubuntu question :)
<heguru> wabiD: you are trying to mount a Vista partition?
<wabiD> yea
<wabiD> well i can mount and access it
<wabiD> but if i unmount it, vmware cant see it
<assassin5> has anyone else noticed that the syntax highlighting doesn't work in vim on feisty?.
<Nighthawk420> alright everyone... iv been trying to use gtkpod and i get an error right as i load my ipod... and when i can finally add songs to it... it says there is no space left on the source when there is close to a gig left... please help
<FallenHitokiri> assassin5: did you install vim?
<tthh00> assassin5: it does. just install vim, so it replaces vim-minimal.
<FallenHitokiri> assassin5: not just the default installation you get, I mean a apt-get install vim
<assassin5> vim-minimal?????
<wabiD> where is grub.conf located
<tthh00> assassin5: vim-minimal is the vim flavour installed by default in feisty. it cannot do syntax highlighting.
<reverseblade> assassin5, by default it does not work
<tthh00> assassin5: so apt-get install vim
<simplechat_> hey?
<reverseblade> assassin5, you have to write syntax on or someting like that. google it
<simplechat_> for a dual boot
<simplechat_> do i use largest continuous free space?
<reverseblade> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<tthh00> assassin5: and you have to remove the comment before "syntax on" in /etc/vim/vimrc
<assassin5> seems a little pointless to suddenly change that. I've always just had vim installed and it works.
<zutnubu> how do i install 7.10 (beta) ubuntu without boot media?
<reverseblade> assassin5, believe me its a simple fix
<gorski> how to solve this: W: GPG error: http://www.texware.it feisty/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9B5EFA4BBBA3222D
<assassin5> I know. It's not a problem.
<ian_____________> Thanks to whomever suggested that I boot with live cd and choose boot from disk to fix my borked ubuntu install.  I got grub error 17, did a successful reinstall, and it is now booting.
<assassin5> It just seems pointless to have a minimal install of something that's pretty minimal anyway
<heguru> wabiD: there is no grub.conf in ubuntu, use /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tthh00> assassin5: normal vim isn't minimal anymore
<wabiD> yea i said nvm i found it
<zutnubu> nvm i found my answer
<heguru> wabiD: sorry missed that
<Stulenandi_42098> hello  check this new side  http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7360955
<tthh00> assassin5: at least when compared to other vi clones
<Stulenandi_42098> hello  check this new side  http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7360955
<wabiD> can i tell grub to show the menu every time so i dont need to press escape
<wabiD> but still time out after 5 seconds
<Stulenandi_42098> hello  check this new side  http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7360955
<tomaw> Stulenandi_42098: do not spam those urls
<tthh00> Stulenandi_42098: do't do that
<heguru> wabiD: comment out hiddenmenu option
<wabiD> baller thanks
<olga> hi
<hollandlucas> hi
<olga> how to use alsaconf on ubuntu?
<g0rd0n> how can I tell ALSA which sound card to use by default?
<hollandlucas> you usually don't need to use it
<openjoel> HI, I have a macbook, and I want to dualboot with ubuntu and osx. Anything I should think about?
<hollandlucas> udev should detect your audio card just fine
<hollandlucas> otherwise: alsactl I think
<g0rd0n> i keep hearing sounds from my USB phone, but i want alsa to use my onboard sound card...
<Nighthawk420> goddd  i want to get my ipod workin on here....
<Nighthawk420> how can i get something into my usr/lib/ folder in the term
<gnudoc> can i ask a gnupg question here?
<FallenHitokiri> Nighthawk420: cp?
<minimec> olga: I think alsaconf has been removed in feisty
<hollandlucas> but surely you must be able to install it
<olga> minimec, true
<olga> minimec, and I need to use it
<hollandlucas> must be part of a package
<minimec> olga: What do you want to do?
<olga> minimec, force alsa to support microphone
<gnudoc> i've made a revocation certificate for my gpg public key, how do i get that onto keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<minimec> g0rd0n: Try gstreamer-properties
<minimec> olga: Try gstreamer-properties
<olga> minimec, same - no sound from mic
<mmc> is there any tool which shows apt priorities (for all available version of a package)?
<olga> minimec, I thought that it's wrong kernel driver
<WildOS> Is there a problem with multithreaded debug in gdbserver 6.5?
<minimec> olga: But the device is visible in gstreamer-properties?
<olga> minimec, ubuntu uses snd_intel and i want to use snd_intel8x0
<olga> but don'y know how to do this on ubuntu
<minimec> olga: But is snd_intel8x0 visible in gstreamer-properties?
<ikonia> mmc: what do you mean by priorities
<olga> minimec, it loads only snd_hda_intel kernel module
<olga> which probably doesn't work properly
<Lax> anyone know how to set the rights on a SDcard with root as owner?
<ikonia> Lax chown
<Convert> hello
<minimec> olga: So the driver is not loaded.... What kind of device is that? Is it something like a usb webcam with integrated soundcard (mic)?
<olga> minimec, Intel ICH7 sound card in HP nx7400 notebook
<Convert> how could i make the connections run by a user to be only seen by that user and no other user that is logged to the machine ?
<linux4me> how do i add kernel support for ipvs? i'm running ubuntu fiesty. i ran "sudo apt-get install ipvsadm and it says the kernel does not support IPVS
<ikonia> Convert define connections ?
<minimec> olga: Hmmm... That shouldn't be a problem...
<Convert> ohh, s/connections/processes/
<Lax> chown: changing ownership of `sandiskSD': Read-only file system
<Convert> :)
<Convert> sorry
<ikonia> linux4me you need ip vritualisation support (I think thats the option name) its by iptables
<olga> minimec, but is - on WinXP it works great
<minimec> olga: Should work on Linux too.
<ikonia> Convert you can't really, limit the use of things like ps, or use chroot, both are weak options.
<ikonia> Convert: why do you not want people to see processes running
<olga> minimec, I want to use sn_intel8x0 which works on my toshiba with gentoo
<Convert> ikonia, because i wouldn't want them to kill the processes or stuff like that
<olga> minimec, but i don't have any idea how to do it without alsaconf
<ikonia> Convert they can't kill processes unless they own them
<bullgard4> Evince displays a document upside down. How can I change this to normal?
<minimec> olga: So if you blacklisted the driver you don't want to load?
<blizzkid> lo all. Anyone experienced with qemu and windows xp?
<Convert> ok ikonia, thank you
<linux4me> ikonia - i have iptables support but ipvsadm say that my kernel does not support ivps.
<Lax> i cant change owner because it is a read-only file system
<ikonia> linux4me: hang on, I'll see if I can find the option. As its not only the kernel, but your daemon controller (keepalived for example) that needs support
<minimec> olga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=214301
<ikonia> Lax 1.) if its fat32 you can't set permissions 2.) moount it read-write, rather then read only
<bmt2> if i am trying to add the wine apt repository to my sources.list...am i putting this in the list : ' eget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add- '
<bmt2> eget = wget
<ikonia> bmt2 thats wrong
<ikonia> bmt2 you don't put commands int he list
<bmt2> or am i putting this in the list : ' sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list '
<ikonia> bmt2 neither
<ikonia> bmt2 you ust put the repo location in the list, look at the others for examples
<ikonia> bmt2 you don't put commands i the list
<ikonia> linux4me: just going through the kernel options
<linux4me> ikonia - tks, what ubuntu are you using and do you use lvs?
<bmt2> ikonia: i knew something was wrong because it didn't look like the other....but i am using this URL as reference : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<ikonia> linux4me I'm not using lvs on ubuntu at the moment
<Techtronic> hey any one able to help me with an ndiswrapper poblem
<heguru> bmt2: this would add wine repository: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<Techtronic> would pay to have some one help me
<bmt2> heguru: am i doing that from a cli or actually put that line in the list ?
<ikonia> Techtronic canonical.com does pay for suport
<heguru> bmt2: run this from the cli
<Techtronic> cheers
<bmt2> heguru: and then i assume put the other line in the actual sources.list
<linux4me> anyone here use lvs-dr on ubuntu fiesty?
<Apsu> Allo
<heguru> bmt2: no need
<ikonia> linux4me I'm getting your options now
<bmt2> heguru: thanks...let me  try that
<spacemadness> Techtronic I wll help you
<Techtronic> thanks spacemadness
<Lax> ikonia: how do i mount read/write. its ntfs i believe
<ikonia> !ntfs-3g >Lax
<petru> hello! after installig xgl drivers, and runnin gxgl session, icons for shutdown and restart computer are missing. waht to do to get them back?
<spacemadness> lax: goto Add/remove programs.. choose Show all avail packages.. and goto Systools section.. select NTFS support package and install
<g0rd0n> minimec: gstreamer-properties works, i hear sound from my soundcard...
<deezid> petru: do you really need to use XGL?
<Apsu> How to make Kanjis with ubuntu? (I'm Japanese so excuse my poor language)
<g0rd0n> but for example flash plugin in firefox or amarok still play on the freakin usb phone
<minimec> g0rd0n: Happy to hear that ;)
<Techtronic> when i use ndiswrapper -l it shows as the wlan card is there however when i do a iwconfig it does not show as wlan0
<petru> deezid, is the only way i manage to enable desktop effect on my x1300 ati radeon
<deezid> ahh, ok
<simplechat_> hey
<petru> deezid, any solution 4 my problem/
<g0rd0n> minimec: but for example flash plugin in firefox or amarok still play on the freakin usb phone
<bmt2> after doing a apt-get update i got a GPG error: for the ' http://wine.budgetdedicated.com fiesty Release '
<simplechat_> i just ran through ubuntu install, and now windows is bluescreening on start
<deezid> petru: it seems that you used the startupscript instead of the modified gdm.conf
<ikonia> simplechat_ most common cause is the need for a chkdisk and defrag on the windows disk
<bmt2> after doing a apt-get update i got a GPG error: for the ' http://wine.budgetdedicated.com fiesty Release '
<simplechat_> i defragged before starting
<simplechat_> do i need to run chkdisk
<deezid> petro: another solution to the problem might be to wait 1 or 2 weeks until the new fglrx driver with AIGLX support is released :)
<heguru> bmt2: run this: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add-
<Techtronic> perru: try here i used it 10 mins ago for my dell laptop with xpress 1100 card and it worked http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643
<minimec> g0rd0n: Looks that these programs don't use the gstreamer framework.
<usermatias> hol
<usermatias> a
<usermatias> ello
<Techtronic> spacemadness - you there
<deezid> petru: then you don't need XGL anymore
<simplechat_> ikonia: do i need to run up the normal winxp recovery cd?
<simplechat_> or what?
<simplechat_> ok
<deezid> one question: is there a compiz developer channel on this server?
<simplechat_> it said that 0.1% were non-contiguous from ubuntu
<simplechat_> and that there were errors on the root partition
<simplechat_> does that mean that ubuntu set up its partition too large?
<simplechat_> or what?
<petru> deezid, i used this: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl; #!/bin/sh
<petru> Xgl :1 -fullscreen -ac -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer &
<petru> DISPLAY=:1
<petru> dbus-launch --exit-with-session gnome-session; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/startxgl.sh; [Desktop Entry] 
<petru> Encoding=UTF-8
<petru> Name=Xgl
<petru> Comment=Start an Xgl Session
<petru> Exec=/usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<petru> Icon=
<petru> Type=Application
<heguru> !pastebin | petru
<ubotu> petru: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Apsu> wakarimashita... I go choose an other distribution ^^ Sayonara mina-san
<simplechat_> anyone?
<deezid> petru: yeah. this is the script which causes your problem
<petru> heguru, sorry about that
<nomad111> hi all
<petru> deezid, what to do/
<nomad111> how do i get extended display over two screens in ubuntu
<simplechat_> google isn't helping
<nomad111> i mean to say 1 + 1
<civixier> okay, here's the thing. I got myself an extern hard drive, 20 gb, that I thought I would have for Linux. I got kubuntu and installed it into the disk, but when I rebooted everything just halts with the message Error 17. 'Grub Loading stage1.5' 'Grub loading, please wait' 'Error 17'
<deezid> petru: look how to remove the startup script
<simplechat_> please help?
<deezid> petru: then you have to modify your gdm.conf
<petru> deezid, but then is bye bye to eye candy....
<civixier> and this grub (i guess its the boot menu) has installed itself to my other drive, where i have XP installed. so for now, all I have that works is this live CD...
<deezid> petru: nope
<petru> deezid, i think ill stick with the terminal sudo shutdown -h now
<heguru> petry: you have to add two lines to your startxgl.sh for restart/shutdown buttons
<emeka__> what chatroom do I go to find help about ms access
<deezid> petru: just search for a gdm.conf XGL howto
<petru> deezi, thanks!
<deezid> pertu: no problem
<Crozar> guys is theyr daemon-tools for linux?
<simplechat_> you mount iso's through a loopback
<simplechat_> thats all i know
<bmt2> if i had wine already installed (older version) and i do a apt-get install on the newer version should it not replace the old version ?
<Crozar> simplechat_: llooppback?
<simplechat_> loopback
<AJ--> how can i transfer a file from my home foloder to my grub folder??
<Crozar> simplechat_: whats that? terminal command stuff?
<simplechat_> kinda
<simplechat_> there should be a gui for it
<Crozar> simplechat_: i know but you think this will attract people to convert from Windows to Linux?
<jodih2> how do i search for file on ubuntu
<erUSUL> AJ--: sudo cp /home/user/file /boot/grub/
<simplechat_> Crozar, i think having ubuntu much easier to use then windows will help
<Crozar> simplechat_: any Kde format eyecandy use of equipment?
<AJ--> tnx erUSUL
<jodih2> i downloaded a file and dont know where it is
<erUSUL> jodih2: there are a few alternatsive locate, find, and if it is in you home folder Places>Search
<tifine> is there any java server online ?
<simplechat_> hey?
<kyja> omg !!! how can ubuntu that was on a 22 gig partition take up 44 gigs on a 93 gig partition. talk about bad !
<Crozar> simplechat_: nevermind your in the linux head while others cant consume time for computers , computers are just computers they do the work we must know how to ez touch an go with the flow but not learn the expertiese to go faster and live upon control heh. i know its worth it if your an IT professor or computer engineer
<tifine> if somebody can tell me how to convert .bat to .jar file ?
<simplechat_> Crozar: i've spent most of today trying to get windows to work
<simplechat_> getting ubuntu to work takes maybe 15 minutes
<simplechat_> windows is an incredible bitch
<simplechat_> once ubuntu comes preinstalled with the majority, it will own windows
<trogdor> what is that nice apt-get command to remove unneeded packages that are no longer required?
<Crozar> simplechat_: see waht i mean tifine asked how to convert .bat to .jar now you will tell them to type this and this in terminal whe're in windows u right click rename and it goes . here in linux u cant bypass unless the program isprogramed to a scripture where when doing that it bypasses and give syou the alert if pass is needed ect..
<kyja> what should I do. its like 22 gigs of unusable space
<simplechat_> Crozar, you can also rename in nautilus
<simplechat_> and you can click rename
<simplechat_> and it works
<simplechat_> You also have a hell of a lot more tools then you can ever think of
<Crozar> kyja: you can use a program like partition magic for windows and you can take that space away and then install partition magic for windows and set it for windows
<simplechat_> free security updates, all the software you can think of, no viruses and its all done
<simplechat_> have a look at gparted
<Crozar> simplechat_: then is theyr a ready ubuntu version which has all this? is it kubuntu?
<simplechat_> just normal ubuntu is fine
<simplechat_> from what i've seen
<simplechat_> it has  few problems, but its newish
<kyja> bluck. no I just moved a 22 gig ubuntu onto a 93 gig partition and it is now 44 gigs !! thats the trouble
<Crozar> simplechat_: actually im on UbuntU with KDE installed but i dont see all this ? so kubuntu kde is diffrent then then one i got ? supposely the kubuntu kde can write .
<Crozar> simplechat_: then i guess that might be true.
<simplechat_> kubuntu uses kde
<timonator> there is a seperate channel for the beta version of ubuntu, right?
<simplechat_> you should isntall ubuntu-desktop
<simplechat_> and use ubuntu
<simplechat_> ubuntu+1
* kyja shudders at thought of being limited by windows
<simplechat_> is the other chan
<timonator> thanks
<gerst_> hi
<trogdor> timonator: ubuntu+1 is the channel
<Crozar> no its #ubuntu-offtopic
<gerst_> please help me out.. I was messing around with compiz and now I`m stuck with this error message ..  http://pastebin.com/m6f5c2cc3
<Crozar> i cant believe im speaking to a newcommer to a topic which emerges hes qualifications
<gerst_> apt-get -f install didnt help me
<gerst_> and now I cant install anything
<Crozar> gerst_: what do you want to install
<gerst_> I just tried for example xchat
<Crozar> gerst_: use sudo apt-get install
<Crozar> gerst_: sudo apt-get install xchat
<gerst_> thats ok
<gerst_> i got  Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rilak> greetings everyone
<gerst_> but its not working
<Crozar> sudo apt-get autoremove xchat              ( is to completely remove it with its lib's )
<gorski> i run jack with a real time kernel and i get this: cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1210054976, from thread -1210054976]  (1: Operation not permitted)
<gorski> cannot create engine
<rilak> I'd have a question for someone who is intimately acquainted with the networking stack in Ubuntu 7.4
<Crozar> rilak: shoot
<trogdor> Crozar: no you mean apt-get remove --purge xchat right?
<Crozar> trogdor: i use autoremove
<gerst_> but I got broken dependecies with compiz
<IdleOne> gerst_: use sudo
<gerst_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gerst_>   compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-gtk (= 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13) but it is not going to be installed
<gerst_>   desktop-effects: Depends: compiz but it is not going to be installed
<trogdor> Crozar: most of what xchat uses is used by other apps though, I'm going to start using autoremove myself too
<Crozar> gerst_: broken dependensies? because ? you updated to gutsy? or whats the reason tell me and i can clarify more.
<visual> Hello every one
<t720807> HELLO
<rilak> here's the deal: I have two configurations in network-admin; "Roaming" where eth0 is set to DHCP and "Home" where I use my static IP address.
<gerst_> the owner is not here of the computer I dont know what he did before
<Crozar> trogdor: i use autoremove and my life is going great lo
<gerst_> i just got these errors
<Crozar> rilak: go on
<gerst_> and I cant fix them
<Crozar> gerst_: what version of ubuntu you got?
<rilak> When I return home from work, my laptop is set to "Roaming".  No big deal, I switch to "Home" via NetworkManager's applet interface.
<rilak> Then my connection dies after a random number of seconds.
<Crozar> rilak: whats the problem , ?
<gerst_> 7.04
<rilak> Everything shows up fine.
<Crozar> rilak: no internet connection?
<Crozar> rilak: your firefox doesnt connect?
<rilak> IP is set to static one, mii-diag shows everything is working, but no data goes through.
<rilak> When I switch back to DHCP, it starts again.
<Crozar> gerst_: il give you a script where you can get back all the dependencies of compiz
<gerst_> thx
<rilak> but I wasn't able to set the static IP by any means once after my laptop starts with a DHCP address.
<kyja> ok ! here is the deal... properties of drive state 23.2 GB used 45.3 GB free total capacity 68.5 ... however it is a 100 GB drive and gnome partition editor states the partition is 93.8 GB with 44 GB used on surface. ummmm ???????
<Crozar> rilak: you mean you cant use internet no data received only the data is being sent
<mortz> can some1 please tellme how to change the screen resolution to 1024*768 when the option isnt in the list
<rilak> nothing is being neither sent neither received, to the best of my knowledge.
<rilak> I've tried disabling avahi daemon, didn't help
<simplechat_> mortz, google for the x configuration file
<rilak> it wasn't the culprit
<trogdor> kyja: does it have a swap partition? What file system?
<simplechat_> you need to edit it with gksudo gedit /ect/x11/xorg.conf
<simplechat_> and add a new screen resolution
<simplechat_> but back it up first
<Crozar> mortz: you must edit xorg.confg file type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kyja> YES thats why its only 98 instead of 99
<simplechat_> not sudo
<simplechat_> Crozar, gksudo
<kyja> ext3
<simplechat_> kyja, what is your problem?
<rilak> so my question is then: where can I start to tinker in order to diagnose my network problem?  I'm not all too well familiar with networking.
<kyja> is there like 20 GB of ram disks? this might be my missing m20 GB
<Crozar> rilak:
<trogdor> rilak: test if you can ping, make sure something is in /etc/resolve.conf, ifconfig gives info, try ifdown and ifup for your connection. apt-get remove avahi-daemon
<visual> do any one know where I can find a deb of aptana
<rilak> trogdor: nope, yes, yes, doesn't work
<gerst_> I`ll be back in a 30 minutes.. please send me the script in private...thanks
<rilak> trogdor: I disable avahi-daemon by hand: /etc/init.d/avahi stop
<trogdor> rilak: tried a different cord?
<rilak> this behavior is consistent across cords ^^
<kyja> I moved ubuntu off a 20 GB partition to a 98 GB partition and gnome part editor reports its 44 GB in size now
<simplechat_> kyja, no, you won't get 20 gigs of ramdisk unless you have 40 gigs of ram
<rilak> I have some info
<Crozar> rilak: i want you to type something in terminal type this dig www.google.com
<simplechat_> kyja, reinstall
<rilak> IP is fine; mii-diag says everything works
<kyja> :( yeah perhaps I will have to
<trogdor> rilak: its worked before though right?
<rilak> yes crozar?
<Crozar> rilak: type dig www.google.com in terminal
<rilak> trogdor, I think this started to happen at some point, I'm not quite sure
<rilak> Crozar: I'm digging it, so?
<rilak> Crozar: I am on DHCP right now though
<trogdor> rilak: anything on dmesg? is your card claimed on lshw?
<Crozar> just tell me
<rilak> trogdor: I tail -f my syslog at the time when my connection stops working -- NOTHING there
<Crozar> rilak: after typing in terminal dig www.google.com what came up?
<rilak> my card is alright
<Crozar> rilak: pay attention you here for support not for conversation
<rilak> Crozar: I got regular dig output, what would you like to know?
<rilak> Crozar, thank you for your support, but I think you're missing the point here:  I am talking from my laptop which is configured via DHCP at this time.
<Crozar> rilak: type wget www.google.com
<rilak> Crozar, there is no need to.
<rilak> I am connected.
<trogdor> rilak: so its working now?
<Crozar> rilak: you are connected but does your firefox work?
<rilak> Crozar: everything works now
<Crozar> rilak: then suddenly everything doesnt work?
<rilak> Crozar: my question is about the behavior I get when I switch to static IP
<trogdor> rilak: probably your router, I had some trouble with mine
<rilak> Crozar: actually, I wanted someone to give me a quick list of points where things might go a-breaking
<Crozar> rilak: through my opinion its maybe a bug which comes from externally , ur using modem ? router?
<rilak> trogdor: actually it works with Windows quite well, and I've changed routers in the meantine
<trogdor> Crozar: router obviously if he is setting up a static route
<rilak> Crozar: ADSL modem + router, both work fine with Windows and won't complain no matter how often I switch from static to dynamic I{
<rilak> and I've since changed my router too
<Crozar> rilak: in linux its diffrent
<rilak> here's what I've tried: tail -f /var/log/syslog: no message at the moment when things stop working; mii-diag says link is OK; ifconfig says my IP is good.
<rilak> What else should I try?
<Crozar> trogdor: actually this bug is known =) it conflicts with dns bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/81057
<trogdor> rilak: trying using wireshark for a while plugged into your router offline, log any oddities
<trogdor> rilak if all else fails that is
<Saelynh> salut !
<trekkme> how do i figure out which of the /dev/tty devices is my ibm ps2 keyboard?
<IdleOne> !fr | Saelynh Bonjour
<ubotu> Saelynh Bonjour: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<simplechat_> Saelynh, Bonjour, parle voux francaise?
<Crozar> rilak: in some routers modems they act strange , until then we cant tell you what to do but you can lock your state of connection to the router same thing you do for the router
<trogdor> Crozar: ah yeah I had some settings on my router that didn't work with adsl, I put some opensource firmware on it while back
<punzada> Has anyone ever experienced the problem with firefox where when you click to download something, the save file/open file dialog appears but after you choose to save file nothing happens? I even check by opening the downloads window manually and nothing is there
<vmlinuz`> whats a good program to get data back from an ntfs hard-drive?
<vmlinuz`> for windows i know "getdataback" but whats for linux
<vmlinuz`> I kind of lost the files of my external hdd.
<trogdor> punzada: means it auto removed the "this was downloaded" message and its on your desktop most likely
<punzada> nope, it's not even starting the download
<Crozar> rilak: ?? google it =)
<Saelynh> hooops sorry xD I was on the wrong channel
<Saelynh> my apologies
<IdleOne> Saelynh: np
<Saelynh> simplechat_: yes :)
<darkchr0n0s> frenchh
<darkchr0n0s> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<simplechat_> Sealyn, je parle un peu francaise et anglaise :)
<jodih2> hi again
<Crozar> and i know 8 languages
<IdleOne> simplechat_: please speak english only here and stay on topic
<darkchr0n0s> how much ram i need to host a ftp server, with say 10 ppl accessing at the same time over 100mbps ethernet
<jodih2> i asked earlier about changing mysql password
<jodih2> how do i do that
<penguincentral_> !offtopic | Crozar
<ubotu> Crozar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<simplechat_> Cronzar, join offtopic?
<bmt2> for anyone that can help : i have updated wine to 0.9.46....and have installed flash mx 2004....now it won't run !
<Crozar> no i rather stick with the father of linux =)
<bmt2> any thougts ?
<IdleOne> bmt2: #winehq can help
<bmt2> IdleOne: i was there..there is no one over there to help me...
<punzada> yeah
<mortz> mortz again i just googled it and looked at the forums and what was there didnt work can any1 help me in real time
<darkchr0n0s> how much ram i need to host a ftp server, with say 10 ppl accessing at the same time over 100mbps ethernet
<punzada> firefox is saving my files as 0 bytes
<punzada> not even really initializing the download
<IdleOne> mortz: what did you google?
<Furionn> Hello, my hdd are 3 parts, when im installin ubuntu, i want to choose partitions manually, so i can choose one which is exactly empty but when i go there it shows as media/hdb1 media/hdb5 etc but my hdds arent named as that, how can i choose the right one?
<kyja> how do you get fschk to do a check before the number of restarts are expired?
<peter77> I'm trying to re-theme ubuntu blue, I have changed the background and login colors blue but I'm still getting a beige background during the splash
<simplechat_> what keywords should i google for the "correct" way to partition a ubuntu setup on a dualbooting disk?
<peter77> how do I change that background to blue?
<IdleOne> !usplash | peter77
<ubotu> peter77: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mortz> googled for gosh i cant rememba ... acer 230 xorg config and then i follwed what was in the forums
<IdleOne> !dualboot | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<peter77> not the boot splash the gnome splash
<jrib> peter77: system -> admin -> login window
<simplechat_> IdleOne, read that?
<peter77> tried that still getting the beige inbetween
<IdleOne> mortz: listen as good as alot of the ppl in here are wuith tech support they are not mind readers. state your issue with all rtelevant info in 1 line please and be patient
<IdleOne> simplechat_: read it if you want to :/
<yowshi> if anyone is up does anyone know how to copy the files of a playlist into a usb device quickly
<yowshi> instead of manually selecting each filer
<jrib> peter77: you changed "background color"?
<simplechat_> IdleOne, no, i have read it
<Furionn> Hello, my hdd are 3 parts, when im installin ubuntu, i want to choose partitions manually, so i can choose one which is exactly empty but when i go there it shows as media/hdb1 media/hdb5 etc but my hdds arent named as that, how can i choose the right one?
<IdleOne> simplechat_: oh I see didnt help?
<simplechat_> and i think i've found a bug in ubuntu
<mortz> i have an acer travelmate230 that is stuck in 840*640...can i change it to 1024*768.. i can reach that res in xp
<simplechat_> not overly
<simplechat_> IdleOne, i think ubuntu is being overly optimistic with the amount of free contiguous space it has, and is overwriting windows
<IdleOne> !fixres | mortz
<ubotu> mortz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<darkchr0n0s> how much ram i need to host a ftp server, with say 10 ppl accessing at the same time over 100mbps ethernet
<simplechat_> and thats what i've been trying for ages
<simplechat_> 16meg?
<IdleOne> darkchr0n0s: the more ram you have the better.
<linux4me> how do i install a new kernel?
<rila1> new developments: my eth0 interface dies even when on DHCP
<simplechat_> darkchr0n0s, run it without X, and run commonly used files from a ramdrive, and your set.
<Pici> !kernel | linux4me
<ubotu> linux4me: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<rila1> just happened
<simplechat_> a gig, two should be fine
<kyja> Furionn, hello ! the hdbx are device names you. the x is what partition number they are on drive. say you have 2 real drives. one would be hda and the other hdb and there partitions would be the same with a number array. so the manual partition editor can help you decide by choosing a partition that is the size you want and blank. yellow color inside a partition is data.
<darkchr0n0s> simplechat_ : is there a way to set files to be accessed from ramdrive ?
<yowshi> how do i quickly transfer the files of a playlist onto a usb device
<rila1> trogdor, I'm sorry, did you mention anything else related to my case after wireshark?  That's when my interface died on me again
<Tomcat_> yowshi: Drag & drop?
<yowshi> drag and drop will onyl drop the playlist
<yowshi> not the files
<yowshi> i would loike the files in my mp3 player
<simplechat_> darkchr0n0s, shove the files in /dev/shm
<simplechat_> iirc
<yowshi> and i would rather not drag and drop all 200+ of them
<simplechat_> i'd symlink it to /ram if i was you
<yowshi> scattered in various folders
<Tomcat_> yowshi: Then select the songs in the playlist and drag & drop those... :)
<Tomcat_> yowshi: Works for me.
<simplechat_> darkchr0n0s, i would write a cronjob, find the fastest X and shove them in the ramdrive until its full.
<mortz> can someone please tell me which driver to use for x server i have an intel graphic card
<simplechat_> or the ones last used
<darkchr0n0s> hmm.. i'll ask again once i get my server up
<simplechat_> mortz: whats your problem?
<de45784> mortz: i810
<mortz> thnx
<darkchr0n0s> thanks simplechat_
<yowshi> drag and drop the songs ion the playliost of what music player?
<yowshi> i dont think xmms can do that
<Tomcat_> yowshi: rhythmbox
<Furionn> kyja its not what i meant, i have one hdd but 3 parts of that and i dont want to damage the 2 of them, and i made one of them empty exactly but i cant find what one it is, when i chose to do that manual. They are named as disk disk1 disk2 but in the setup they are seen as media/hdb1 media/hdb5 media/hdb6 so how can i choose the one i want and know its that one?
<Tomcat_> yowshi: Sorry, I was under the impression you used rb :)
<yowshi> amarok and xmms
<Tomcat_> yowshi: Or rather, I wrongly assumed it.
<yowshi> and i prefer xmms
<yowshi> i like that winamp look
<de45784> yowshi: try to locate the .m3u file (normally ~/.xmms/xmms.m3u)
<Tomcat_> I hate the WinAmp functionality. ;)
<de45784> Tomcat_: i like xmms too
<yowshi> tomcat i said i liked it's look
<Tomcat_> Everybody's free to use what he likes. ;)
<yowshi> and de4 i know where that is
<rila1> /identify rilak jebitese
<simplechat_> darkchr0n0s welcome :)
<rila1> whoopsie
<simplechat_> ah, yeah
<simplechat_> i'd change your password now
<G4Z> lol
<simplechat_> like right now
<rila1> hmeh
<G4Z> too late
<simplechat_> because within a few seconds that account is going to be gone
<G4Z> j/k
<rila1> not that I care
<rila1> the pain comes from being a fool
<rila1> not from losing an accout :)
<rila1> account*
<trogdor> how do I view current iptables policies or "chains" as they are called?
<G4Z> i got used to that pain a while back
<kyja> Furionn, ok. there must be data there telling you the size and what is used space and perhaps even visual as I said before about the yellow shading in the manual partition manager. data is usually written beside the partitions stating size used and free
<de45784> yowshi: grep -v "^#" ~/.xmms/xmms.m3u   will get you a list of all files in the playlist
<yowshi> grrr cant install rhytmbox without my cd
<jrib> !iptables > trogdor (read the private message from ubotu)
<simplechat_> trogdor sudo iptables --show or similar
<IdleOne> rila1: in the future use the server tab to send passwords :)
<simplechat_> go iptables --help and look for something meaning show or something like that
<yowshi> i know the files in it too de4 i would like a fast way of copying them
<waspdigger> cp is faster already
<trogdor> jrib: thx, I got caught up in all the technicalities I didn't know how to check what I was doing heh..
<IdleOne> wouldnt cp *.mp3 /dir work?
<Furionn> kyja and how can i set it to get install? is that ok for NTFS?
<rilak> IdleOne, good call
<de45784> yowshi: well then do some simple shell programming: grep -v "^#" ~/.xmms/xmms.m3u | while read f ; do cp "$f" /media/your_usb_device/ ; done
* yowshi gulps* i am not that advanced yet
<voidmain2> is there a way to netinstall ubuntu?
<de45784> voidmain2: yes
<rhalff> does gnome has some kind of automation possibility ?
<simplechat_> for autostarting on login?
<simplechat_> or for what?
<rhalff> no for macro stuff
<trogdor> simplechat_: that command doesn't work for me..
<waspdigger> cp -r *.mp3
<rhalff> like starting up applications and doing somestuff
<simplechat_> trogdor my ubuntu system isn't working, but its something similar
<IdleOne> !defaultapp | rhalff
<ubotu> rhalff: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<simplechat_> pm me the result of sudo iptables --help
<de45784> voidmain2: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<heguru> trogdor: you can view iptables rules by: sudo iptables -L
<kyja> Furionn, no you will have to install linux on an ext3 format. the installer is likely asking you to choose the partition thats going to be used for install now?? it will have to be a blank ext3 partition and needs to also find another very small partition called a swap partition format named linux-swap as a data page service like virtual memory.
<heguru> trogdor: add -v or -vv to the command for more details
<demon_spork> I get so tired of seeing quit messages "Ex-Chat" :(
<voidmain2> most excellent thanks for your help de45784
<rilak> After switching my eth0 from DHCP to static IP in network-admin (or via /etc/network/interfaces  then ifconfig), my eth0 works as configured for a minute and two then dies.  No data is sent, no data received, and nothing gets logged in /var/log/syslog at the time when the interface goes mute.  I'm not proficient with networking, so I've only tried checking the status of the link with mii-diag and verifying that the IP is still co
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$ grep -v "^#" ~/Desktop/yo.m3u | while read f ; do cp "$f" /media/disk/;
<yowshi> >
<yowshi> yoshi@ubuntu:~$
<yowshi> hmmm
<yowshi> what did i miss?
<mortz> i just went through the xorg config in the shell and it has the * in the 1024... box but it still doesnt appear in the list to change it
<de45784> yowshi: you forgot the "done" statement
<yowshi> oh
<yowshi> LOL
<yowshi> thought that was like not part of it
<de45784> yowshi: it's   while ... ; do somecommand ; done
<waspdigger> remember that swap partion should at least double the RAM size
<simplechat_> waspdigger, so if i'm making my own partitions i need two: one is "swap" and double my ram size (4 gig) and the rest is ext3?
<simplechat_> minus a buffer between disks?
<waspdigger> lol
<simplechat_> ?
<kyja> buffer?
<jodih2> last question
<waspdigger> at least 2 partions yup one for swap and for /
<simplechat_> ubuntu seems to be overestimating its free space
<simplechat_> and corrupting its root partition and taking out windows
<jodih2> i got postfix and courier for pop3
<simplechat_> ubuntu can repair itself, windows dies painfully
<jodih2> now the blond question: How do i set up mailboxes
<rilak> yup, ext3 has demonic powers of self-repair
<waspdigger> since ur RAM is big enough i think just leave it 1X1 RAM size
<waspdigger> wehehehe
<simplechat_> ?
<waspdigger> i hope there aint windows anymore hehehe
<kyja> jodih2, omg thats not blond at all ! that is a bit more complicated and I dont remember how lol
<rilak> even managed to straighten things out after I've inadvertently started booting Linux in VMware from the same Linux while running, raw disk access on
<simplechat_> waspdigger, i still need windows for games
* kyja <--black hared geek
<waspdigger> hahaa ok ok
<yowshi> thank you very much
<yowshi> that worked perfectly
<gerst_> what should I do.. whatever I want to install with apt-get install I get this error message
<gerst_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gerst_>   compiz: Depends: compiz-decorator
<gerst_>   compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-gtk (= 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13) but it is not going to be installed
<gerst_> and I cant install anything
<rilak> gerst_: it's a known bug in packaging
<gerst_> what can I do?
<rilak> gerst_: I don't really know, but I know what I did
<jodih2> im desperate please help
<rilak> I dropped compiz in favor of compiz-fusion
<gerst_> I cant even uninstall it
<rilak> gerst_: what happens when you try to remove the packages?
<wers> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gerst_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<gerst_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<gerst_>   compiz-gnome: Depends: compiz-gtk (= 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13) but it is not going to be installed
<gerst_>   desktop-effects: Depends: compiz but it is not going to be installed
<gerst_> but apt-get -f install doesnt work
<wers> hmmm.. is there a channel for evolution?
<gerst_> I tried with apt-get remove...
<rilak> gerst_: you can always remove the packages using dpkg
<gerst_> how?
<maqix> ciao
<gerst_> dpkg -r compiz ?
<maqix> yes
<gerst_> dpkg: error processing compiz (--remove):
<gerst_>  dependency problems - not removing
<gerst_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<gerst_>  compiz
<gerst_> Its not working with -P either..
<gerst_> damn...
<rilak> there's a --force option to dpkg, I think
<rilak> actually a family of --force-* options
<rilak> just be careful
<gerst_> it could break even more packages..
<gerst_> but Im stuck..
<gerst_> I cant uninstall anything
<redguy_work> Hi, I want to change the default firefox settings (the home page, some bookmarks) for all new users. Is /usr/share/firefox the right place to do it? Won't a firefox upgrade overwrite my changes in there?
<gerst_> or install..
<rilak> it won't if you force remove just the problem packages, ignoring dependencies
<redguy_work> or should I create a default profile in /etc/skel ?
<de45784> gerst_: try to find out which of your installed packages depend on compiz
<rilak> maybe something like this: dpkg --remove --force-conflicts PKG   ?
<n2diy> redguy_work: can't you do that from within Firefox, in /edit/prefrences?
<redguy_work> AFAIR there's a --force-all option to dpkg...
<rilak> aye, there is one
<redguy_work> n2diy: hmm, you mean manually for each new user?
<LjL> better be careful with that
<de45784> redguy_work: yeah, but before using that, it's a good idea to look which depenency is the problem
<rilak> gerst_, this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314 thread might be of some help
<n2diy> redguy_work: no, I meant as a user, didn't realize you had a multi-user system.
<elwario91> hellooo
<darkchr0n0s> elwario91 helo
<simplechat_> hey
<simplechat_> should i sepearte / and /home?
<gerst_> just a sec..
<simplechat_> or just keep them all in /?
<n2diy> simplechat_: yes
<simplechat_> how much would / need?
<simplechat_> 10 gig?
<elwario91> someone knows a simple prog to create videos (like windows media maker) but opensource?
<simplechat_> 20 gig?
<darkchr0n0s>  /home is under /
<darkchr0n0s> 8gb
<darkchr0n0s> min
<darkchr0n0s> or you can drop some packages
<simplechat_> i install masses of stuff
<simplechat_> and i was using 12 before
<darkchr0n0s> 20gig is safe if you plan for long term
<darkchr0n0s> how much hdd you have
<darkchr0n0s> depends on that
<trogdor> elwario91: PiTiVi I hear is good
<JENNI> OLS
<JENNI> OLA
<darkchr0n0s> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> !es | JENNI
<ubotu> JENNI: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elwario91> thanks
<darkchr0n0s> !caps | JENNI
<ubotu> JENNI: please see above
<darkchr0n0s> :)
<darkchr0n0s> espaneol
<jrib> elwario91: pitivi and kino
<elwario91> ok :) thx
<darkchr0n0s> we need one #ubuntu-hindi
<simplechat_> we need a #ubuntu-noobs
<gerst__> re
<simplechat_> and a #ubuntu-please-help-me
<gerst__> my whole X died...hehe
<darkchr0n0s> :D
<simplechat_> copy back your backup x config file?
<gerst__> its ok..
<gerst__> that is not a problem
<darkchr0n0s> but you cannot redirect ppl as you can on a DC++ server.. so kinda not much fun
<jrib> darkchr0n0s: #ubuntu-in
<darkchr0n0s> nice
<n2diy> #ubuntu-LTS would be nice too.
<darkchr0n0s> no need
<darkchr0n0s> LTS is almost same as this
<Ronin[] > hi
<simplechat_> hey
<Ronin[] > i've to reinstall grub somehow
<n2diy> darkchr0n0s: it is? then why to I have to deal with all the Feisty and Gutsy stuff?
<Ronin[] > had to reinstall windows, now the bootmanager is gone. Would be no Problem, if i can somehow boot the installed Ubuntu
<de45784> !grub | Ronin[] 
<ubotu> Ronin[] : grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gerst__> after apt-get -f install .. I got this..  http://pastebin.com/m48ba885
<n2diy> darkchr0n0s: I don't mind trying to help, but Dapper is in a world of it's own, or so it seems.
<Ronin[] > :) ok, will try this, thanks
<jrib> n2diy: you don't really see many version-specific problems
<de45784> gerst__: what happens if you try to deinstall compiz-gnome with dpkg?
<gerst__> I cant ...
<gerst__> i have dependecie error
<de45784> gerst__: what depends on compiz-gnome?
<n2diy> jrib: well, the disk manager disappeared, and there are other small differences in the menu systems. No biggy, just a pet peeve.
<gerst__> de45784: I dont know..
<de45784> gerst__: does dpkg not show that?
<gerst__> de45784: what command should I type exactly?
<lonran> hi all
<lonran> a good linux software blog anybody?
<de45784> gerst__: sudo dpkg -r compiz-gnome
<fevel> can someone please help me with a problem im having installing doom3 on AMD64 feisty?
<fevel> I get an alsa error
<gerst__> lol..
<gerst__> sudo dpkg -r compiz-gnome
<gerst__> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove compiz-gnome which isn't installed.
<gerst__> its not even there..
<gerst__> than how can it be an error?
<Poundo> why can't I find libauthen-pam-perl via apt-get I have un-commented multiver and universe in sources.list but can't pull it up is there another way
<de45784> gerst__: the install didn't finish because there is another package (compiz-plugins) blocking it
<jodih2> how do isetup a newuser
<gerst__> what can i do?
<de45784> gerst__: it seems compiz-plugins is newer and is meant as a replacement for compiz-gnome
<mitchells00> hi ^^;; erm is anyone here that can help me with a little problem...?
<de45784> gerst__: is compiz-plugins installed?
<g0dd3ss> anyone  know some stuff about wicd? it works fine fro wired but doesnt seem to work for wifi, only sometimes??
<gerst__> de45784:  yes
<IdleOne> !info libauthen-pam-perl
<ubotu> libauthen-pam-perl: Perl interface to PAM library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (feisty), package size 31 kB, installed size 136 kB
<IdleOne> Poundo: sudo apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl
<IdleOne> Poundo: what does that give you?
<gerst__> compizconfig-settings-manager depends on plugins..
<gerst__> I`ll remove all of them...
<de45784> gerst__: i'd try to install compiz-gnome with forced dependencies, then uninstall it and reinstall compiz-plugins
<n2diy> If I created a script, that ran as a cron job every night at 2359 hours, would it warn an X users? I want the box to give the user ten minutes warning?
<D1> Hello
<elwario91> re
<gerst__> apt-get install -f compiz-gnome ?
<elwario91> is there a program to CREATE videos?
<elwario91> i need to create a film of a powerpoint (ugly)
<D1> Elwa
<D1> What do you mean? Like, record a screen?
<Poundo> IdleOne: couldn't find package is what it says
<elwario91> no create a video
<elwario91> like windows movie maker +o(
<IdleOne> Poundo: are you sure you enabled universe and multiverse?
<IdleOne> !universe | Poundo
<elwario91> i ahve to create a video from images
<ubotu> Poundo: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<DaBeowulf> Please help I'm trying to get the nvidia-glx-new running again but when X should start it tells me: failed to load module "wfb" and that the kernel is of version 7184 (nvidia-glx which it installed when I tried to activate nvidia-glx-new via the restricted drivers tool) But I deleted that completely and reinstalled glx-new and used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to activate it...
<mitchells00> am i completely invisible....? :P
<neopsyche> hello... has "software sources" replaced "software preferences" in feisty?
<D1> Hey, I have a wireless internet, PCI card
<jodih2> please could someonehelp create users
<D1> How can i make it work on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> mitchells00: not completly
<teKnofreak> DaBeowulf, hope there is an Enter key, which can be used to break lines, in your keyboard
<mitchells00> :P
<de45784> mitchells00: no, but you didn't ask a real question
<mitchells00> fine :P
<mitchells00> actually there's 2
<D1> Does anyone know, how can i make, my PCI wireless internet card, to wrok?
<bentob0x> anybody bought an openmoko here?
<IdleOne> jodih2: Systems > Administration > Users and Groups
<ikonia> DaBeowulf the module your are complaining aout doesn't matter
<D1> Work*, im sorry
<david003> hello. whats a good download manager?
<de45784> D1: depends heavily on the chipset of that card
<simplechat_> hey, i'm getting a bluescreen on windows startup
<mitchells00> 1, is why is my lan card showing up as a wireless adapter...?
<jrib> !wifi > D1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<penguincentral_> david003: downthemall firefox extension
<ikonia> simplechat_ defrag / chkdsk or ask in ##windows
<simplechat_> after installing ubuntu for a dual boot configuration
<Curs0r> how to I bring up lo with startup?
<david003> downthemall?
<simplechat_> ubuntu's disk is also bad
<penguincentral_> david003: yes, downthemall
<penguincentral_> google it
<jrib> !windows | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ikonia> Curs0r lo comes up with any network enabled system
<Curs0r> ikonia, not this one
<simplechat_> jrib: ubuntu is also broken, it also needs to repair its disk
<de45784> mitchells00: maybe your lan card isn't supported by linux and only the wireless card is found
<Poundo> IdleOne: Thats why I expanded sources I enabled the lines that end "restricted universe multiverse" for deb and deb-src also the ones that end in universe
<ikonia> Curs0r what makes you think its not up
<DaBeowulf> Okay but for some reason there's still the kernel stuff left from nvidia-glx (7184) and that conflicts with glx-new and keeps X from starting.
<simplechat_> see, it is now cchecking the root partition
<IdleOne> !paste | Poundo can you paste your sources.list for me please
<ubotu> Poundo can you paste your sources.list for me please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Curs0r> ikonia, the fact that I have to run ifconfig lo up or gnome doesn't load properly
<jrib> simplechat_: then state the ubuntu problem
<ikonia> Curs0r can you expand on that in a little more detail
<_-XPERT-_> Curs0r: Edit your /etc/network/interfaces and the add the rule "auto lo" to the config
<mitchells00> de45784: but 2 network adapters are showing, both say they're wireless..
<Curs0r> ikonia, if I do not log into a tty and run ifconfig lo up then when I log into gnome it takes ages to load and throws an error about the settings daemon
<jrib> neopsyche: yes
<Curs0r> thank you _-XPERT-_
<simplechat_> ubuntu can fix itself, at 94.9% it found errors on the root partition
<simplechat_> and now must restart
<mitchells00> anyway in several other distro's and in older distro's of ubuntu it was fine...
<_-XPERT-_> wc
<jodih2> please could someonehelp create users
<IdleOne> jodih2: Systems > Administration > Users and Groups
<awang> hai
<de45784> mitchells00: which program reports them as wireless? i'd go for iwconfig on the console. i don't trust GUI programs.
<jodih2> from promt
<_-XPERT-_> IdleOne: adduser as root
<jodih2> i am on the server with gui interface
<IdleOne> jodih2: man adduser
<Poundo> ubotu: I'll try it will take a sec as the chat tool is on a different machine than the file back shortly thanks
<Rageon> guys im a spastic.. i installed ubuntu the other night and ive forgotten my username/password.. is there anyway to view what users there are?
<n2diy> If I created a script, that ran as a cron job every night at 2359 hours, would it warn an X user? I want the box to give the user ten minutes warning?
<neopsyche> jrib: how do i add a new software location?
<_-XPERT-_> IdleOne: wrong username sorry
<Curs0r> ikonia, see how easy it was for _-XPERT-_ to answer my question without grilling me about if I'm sure?
<IdleOne> _-XPERT-_: np
<_-XPERT-_> neopsyche: Explain add location
<_-XPERT-_> Do you mean the apt sources?
<neopsyche> do i need to add the ./ at the end of the line when adding a repository?
<neopsyche> software
<mitchells00> but more importantly 2, i had to edit /ext/X11/xorg.conf to make the video driver "vesa" instead of "nv", to get X to start... and now graphical performance is REALLY bad.. like when i drag a screen the window is cut up..
<neopsyche> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<IdleOne> !repos | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<mitchells00> i have an Nvidia 8800 GT w/ 256 mb and borrows 256 from system memory if that helps..
<mitchells00> i just did iwconfig
<neopsyche> the old version was easier
<neopsyche> 6.06
<Zombie> Anyone here familiar with setting up a Firewall on Kubuntu?
<Zombie> or Ubuntu Fiesty?
<mitchells00> turns out it doesen't see my lan at all, and sees 2 wireless adapters
<mitchells00> when i only have 1...........
<_-XPERT-_> neopsyche: It states that you compkletely type over the rule
<x-fak> hi, can someone tell me why i cant connect to the administrator interface through my swat installation on localhost:901 ?
<Kaur> is it safe to disable advanced power management with hdparm or do I put my hdd at risk doing so?
<tetraedr> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<de45784> mitchells00: some wireless drivers show two interfaces for one card. is it wifi0 and ath0?
<mitchells00> no it's wlan0 and wmaster0
<de45784> mitchells00: alright. that's normal for wireless drivers using the mac80211 stack. it is just one wireless card.
<K4U>  I need help with 2 screens and Beryl, how to get them working?
<Poundo> ubotu: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39441/
<de45784> mitchells00: but the lan card is not supported i guess
<de45784> mitchells00: do you have very new or uncommon hardware?
<Pici> Poundo: ubotu is a bot.
<mitchells00> not that new...
<Poundo> Pici: me to ):
<de45784> mitchells00: please paste the output of   lspci -n  on phpfi.com
<K4U> I need help with 2 screens and Beryl, How do i get them working?
<IdleOne> !info libauthen-pam-perl dapper
<jrib> neopsyche: same way
<ubotu> libauthen-pam-perl: Perl interface to PAM library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-1 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Poundo> Pici: thanks I really didn't know
<K4U> Nobody here who can help me?:\
<x-fak> sorry i'm total newb in ubuntu world
<K4U> x-fak: Yeah, me to...
<jxxxt> How can I  tell if my h/d fritzed??
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mitchells00> that might be a bit hard..........
<K4U> Pici: I need help with 2 screens and Beryl, How do i get them working?
<Poundo> ubotu: what does that info mean to me?
<jrib> !repeat | K4U
<ubotu> K4U: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mitchells00> i don't have any network coming out of that computer... so i can't transfer the file anywhere..
<IdleOne> Poundo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39443/ modify you sources.list to look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39443/ make sure to sudo apt-get update after modifying then try to install that package again
<vmlinuz`> how do i change kdm to gdm???
<K4U> Jrib: Yeah, i know. bot nobody answers..
<Pici> vmlinuz`: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<de45784> mitchells00: btw, if you have wmaster0 and wlan0, which version of ubuntu do you use?
<vmlinuz`> Pici: Thanks.
<mitchells00> 7.10
<jrib> K4U: you may want to try #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> Poundo: Ubotu is not a human.  Its a computer program and isnt going to be responding to you any time soon.  If it does, we have a real problem.
<de45784> mitchells00: that is not supported here, go to #ubuntu+1
<K4U> jrib: Already in there, nobody answering...
<moforilla> Whats the command for unmounting a disk?
<de45784> mitchells00: here we support only released versions of ubuntu
<DoYouKnow> when does 7.10 hit final?
<jxxxt> K4U, what did you ask??
<mitchells00> ok.. thanks ^^;;
<de45784> DoYouKnow: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<K4U> jxxxt: I need help with 2 screens and Beryl, How do i get them working?
<jrib> K4U: you need to be patient
<Pici> DoYouKnow: ~Oct 18th  All futher questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<jrib> !support > K4U (read the private message from ubotu)
* genii sips a coffee
<IdleOne> Pici: if ubotu does respond perhaps it has surpassed it's coder and then Ubuntu becomes a really cool OS :)
<aLeSD> nonsoloverde
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is already really cool
<jhaig> I want to use mplayer to record a stream.  Is it possible to tell it to stop after a certain time?
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<K4U> lol
<SpiderPig> genii u have starbooks? :D
<jxxxt> K4U, I am not good with beryl maybe you would be better in #effects sorry.
<SpiderPig> very good cofe
<K4U> jxxxt: Yeah, i'm already there;) thnx anyway
<IdleOne> K4U: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl maybe
<K4U> IdleOne: #beryl doesn't exists... and #ubuntu-effects is nobody in
<Poundo> IdleOne: thanks. does that first line mean i have to have the cd?
<genii> SpiderPig: Not that i know of... is it some web service?
<jxxxt> my computer has become very unstable is there a wat to identify a H/D problem please??
<IdleOne> Poundo: the # in front of a line means " do not use this line it is only info "
<jxxxt> way
<genii> Perhaps meant Starbucks?
<IdleOne> Poundo: package is installed now?
<Poundo> IdleOne: the package is not installed now
<IdleOne> Poundo: hmm ok because it gave you an error or because you havent tried yet?
<Poundo> No I am trying to install a prgram that requires libauthen
<seisen> can you remove both gnome panels
<D1> Hey
<D1> Does anyone know a freeware program, that can open .rar?
<IdleOne> Poundo: ok you have edited sources.list correct? afterwards you do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install libauthen-pam-perl then try installing the program again. WHAT PROGRAM YOU TRYING TO INSTALL?
<genii> !unrar
<Pici> !rar | D1
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubotu> D1: please see above
<elvisd> D1: archive manager with plugins installed from automatiX
<Pici> !automatix | elvisd D1
<ubotu> elvisd D1: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<D1> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<IdleOne> automatix | elvisd please do not recommend that broken piece of code in here
<elvisd> hi hi ih . ok
<jxxxt> 1100 users someone must know
<genii> D1: The name of the package you want from the package manager is unrar-free
<Curs0r> _-XPERT-_, it also needed the line iface lo inte loopback
<jrib> D1: use "unrar", not "unrar-free"
<Curs0r> s/inte/inet
<genii> jrib: I forgot...unrar compresses too, yeah?
<Pici> genii: unrar-free can't decomress multi-part archives iirc
<genii> Aaaaaah
<Curs0r> and now my AoE system is just like any other desktop :D
<Pici> Which is what most people use rar for ;)
<IdleOne> Poundo: I have to get going. hope you get this working. if you need any more help ask in here . /me looks at jrib Pici ikonia  all good folks who know theyre stuff :))
<Lhademmor> Ubuntu people: What media player do you use to organize your music?
<x-fak> is it normal that ubuntu doesnt recognize my usb printer when i try to add a new printer ?
<IdleOne> !printers
<Poundo> IdleOne: thanks !
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Lhademmor> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IdleOne> Poundo: np
<seisen> Is it possible to remove both gnome panels and just use Kiba-dock
<seisen> It depends on what printer it is
<Lhademmor> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<x-fak> but linux is not plug and play ?
<x-fak> i can see my printer using ls_usb
<D1> ubotu is a awesome bot =D
<seisen> some printers are some are not
<elvisd> ok. read to link given. sorry to all!
<jxxxt> people, I have a critical problem can some one please help me my computer is behaving as though there is a memory problem but I suspect the hard drive
<seisen> what type of printer do you have x-fak
<x-fak> hp 843C
<x-fak> usb port
<x-fak> i see it with ls_usb
<seisen> hp's are usually pretty good in Ubuntu
<x-fak> when using wizard to add it, cant detect it
<x-fak> do i need to install driver manually?
<seisen> might be a possibility let me check somethin
<elvisd> sorry ubotu!
<magnetron> what command should i use, if i want to search for a specific string in directory of text files?
<jrib> magnetron: grep -R
<magnetron> jrib: ty
<de45784> magnetron: grep -r string *   (if you are in that directory)
<pannik> Good afternoon
<jxxxt> jrib, can you help me??
<pannik> I am looking for the engage docker of dreamlinux. Do anybody help me?
<jrib> jxxxt: define "unstable"
<mooper> Grr, this usb stick wont automount
<mooper> can I poke it?
<Roni1> hi
<genii> pannik: The docker in Dreamlinux is from e17 window manager
<jxxxt> jrib, Seems like I am running a late model o/s on about 4megs of ram as soon as I try to multi task I run out of memory or some thing eg I tried to install a new o/s and the program died at the user name password enty
<Roni1> i just reinstalled grub, no i'm getting error 17 when selecting my linux, error 13 when selecting the windows to boot
<jrib> jxxxt: 4!?
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can format a mini-DVD-RW?
<jxxxt> jrib, thats a guess but I get freezes and stall gui gaps etc
<Roni1> -no +now
<steve_j> hi all
<jrib> jxxxt: how much do you have?
<steve_j> i'm trying to sort out a mysql issue. an app is lookin for /tmp/mysql.sock by default but it's not there. can i point it at /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock instead? is mysqld essentially a daemon version of mysql?
<jxxxt> jrib, 512 @ 2 x 256 ddr
<jrib> jxxxt: try running memtest?
<jxxxt> jrib, yes but not all the way though. free -m reports 309 +165 cache
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can format a mini-DVD-RW?
<Lhademmor> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<redguy_work> or should I create a default profile in /etc/skel ?
<redguy_work> erm
<redguy_work> Hi, I want to change the default firefox settings (the home page, some bookmarks) for all new users. Is /usr/share/firefox the right place to do it? Won't a firefox upgrade overwrite my changes in there?
<dgjones> if a cd recorder is replaced by a dvd recorder, will 7.04 pick up the change automatically? or will a config file/driver need changing?
<jrib> jxxxt: try several complete passes of memtest
<dazza> hi, i can't adjust screen resolution in X using ctrl+alt++/- like you're meant to be able to. was this disabled in feisty or have i borked something?
<MannyZ> java plugin
<MannyZ> !java plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MannyZ> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<MannyZ> heyaaa
<Filthpig> hi, I've upgraded to gutsy 7.10
<whiskeytango> Why cant i get an application to work through wine?  it installed ok, but when i go to apps->wine->Programs->joost->joost.exe  nothing happens
<mooper> Can anyone give me any ideas why my usb stick isnt automounting?
<Pici> Filthpig: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<MannyZ> can someone help me with java?.. it dosnt work on my firefox2
<redguy_work> also, it would be nice to know how to provide users with some plug-ins out of the box.
<Filthpig> Pici: alright, sorry
<jrib> MannyZ: read the page ubotu said
<MannyZ> what was it?
<MannyZ> jrib
<jrib> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<MannyZ> thanks jrib
<jxxxt> jrib, OK I cannot remain in exchat if I do that as soon as I try to open another program I get a lock up if memtest  is ok is there a h/dtest I cando??
<Roni1> hmm, webpages tell me that my root (hdx,y) may be wrong, but how to know whats correct
<de45784> mooper: does the stick / partitions of it show in   cat /proc/partitions ?
<redguy_work> Let me put it another way: is there any documentation on site specific customization of firefox (and/or thunderbird) in ubuntu?
<jrib> jxxxt: you select memtest from the grub menu
<al> OK this is an emergency!
<al> if I don't fix this, the dude's going to reinstall Vista!
<al> So.
<al> I can't get this laptop to connect to a BT voyager router's wireless
<mooper> de45784: yes I think so
<al> The card itself is working fine, as far as I can tell
<redguy_work> al: let him, he'll come back begging for ubuntu :-)
<de45784> mooper: don't think so, make sure
<al> Ohhh no he won't
<mooper> de45784: yes sdf is there
<al> He's not used ubuntu at all yet
<al> This is the first installation of it and it doesn't work
<al> So he's not happy at all
<de45784> mooper: does it have any partitions?
<mooper> yes sdf1
<al> To be honest, I don't blame him, but then, it's not my fault if he has crappy hardware
<de45784> mooper: and which filesystem is on sdf1?
<al> But on the other hand, most people have crappy hardware
<jxxxt> jrib, ok                       Is there a h/d test I can do because I strongly suspect that to be the cause of my problem
<al> So it's no wonder people stick with Windows.
<al> ANYWAY
<mooper> de45784: how do I tell?
<kyja> vista... isn't that a word people use for a piece of property that has better views so you can be more over taxed on something that's useless other than to look at?
<redguy_work> al: which laptop is it? what kind of wifi chip does it have?
<al> It's an intel chip in an Avant laptop
<al> The drivers seem to work
<jrib> jxxxt: I don't know
<de45784> mooper: run   sudo blkid /dev/sdf1
<al> It's scanning and finding networks OK
<Pici> !enter | al
<ubotu> al: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kyja> microsoft does not false advertise in a name lmao
<al> Argh sorry ><
<mooper> de45784: vfat
<whiskeytango> Why cant i get an application to work through wine?  it installed ok, but when i go to apps->wine->Programs->joost->joost.exe  nothing happens
<de45784> mooper: and other stick do automount? only this one doesn't?
<jxxxt> jrib, Do you know if a failing h/d demonstrates similar faults to memory lack???
<jrib> jxxxt: I don't know
<mooper> de45784: It work fine in my laptop, but not in my desktop
<mooper> both running feisty
<al> OK: Avant somethingorother laptop, intel chip which seems to have its drivers installed. iwconfig returns data for wlan0. The network is WEP, but standard procedure doesn't work, whether I use network manager or just if/iwconfig
<SlimeyPete> whiskeytango: try navigating to your wine c drive (~/.wine/drive_c I think), finding the path for joost and running "wine joost.exe"
<SlimeyPete> see if it prints any errors
<jxxxt> jrib, Ok Thanks for trying to help me
<de45784> mooper: maybe you disabled management for removable disks in the natilus settings
<al> what can I do to find out why it's not working and what can I then do to fix it? :<
<SlimeyPete> (from commandline, I mean)
<mooper> de45784: Im on kubuntu
<seisen> al: can you access the router from the laptop
<de45784> mooper: i don't run kubuntu or ubuntu here, sorry
<al> seisen: no. He has an ethernet cable but it doesn't work.
<de45784> mooper: i'm running xubuntu, so i cannot tell which config to check
<Zombie> Anyone have a default shorewall.conf file?
<jxxxt> moopr, Kubuntu has its own channel
<al> seisen: having said that, iwlist scan does return the network
<jxxxt> mooper, Kubuntu has its own channel
<seisen> al: most routers you can access through 192.168.0.1 or something similar
<mooper> de45784: ta, you have poked me in the right direction
<ikonia>  mooper #kbuntu
<al> seisen: he can connect to it through his other computer, but everything's set up right
<jxxxt> mooper, #kubuntu
<al> seisen: the problem is it's not getting a DCHP lease.
<aata> hey... does anybody know how to restore default settings in ubuntu (i.e fonts, etc.) without removing any packages or reinstalling. in other words how can you make it look just like the day it was installed?
<ikonia> aata reinstall only
<ikm_> hello, please help! I am a bit lost at the moment! I am using X-Chat ... is a pm possible? I know more than I should about IRC but I'm not sure how to drive this client etc.
<ikonia> aata there is no back to defaults button
<aata> oh MAN
<al> Urgh, he's taking it back to Curry's today
<aata> can i atleast have something for fonts?
<al> All hope is lost
<jxxxt> ikm_, if you have a registered nick you can pm
<de45784> al: maybe it's a normal patch cable but a crossover cable is needed? do you see the lan card detecting link?
<ikm_> thanks jxxxt
<jxxxt> ikm_, np :-)
<al> de45784: doesn't matter really. We want a wireless connection.
<al> de45784: either way, he needs a new cable.
<de45784> al: okay. which wireless intel card is it exactly? and which type of wireless encryption?
<al> de45784: it's WEP encryption, I don't know the exact chipset but Ubuntu seems to have picked it up happily
<hermz> al: have you run lspci in a terminal?
<de45784> al: check with lspci
<al> Not yet, I was hoping to avoid anything with output.
<al> I can't do anything because he won't just get a proper cable
<moforilla> Is It ok to make ntfs disk writable in ubuntu?
<aata> ikonia: cant i delete some ~/.* directory?
<bullium> does anyone know the the best font to use with putty when sshing to a ubuntu box? Translation is UTF-8
<hermz> al: open a terminal and type lspci. You should be able to find the chipset from that
<de45784> al: look, if you want us to help you, you have to give proper information.
<ikonia> aata unwise
<ikonia> aata that will only effect your gnome setting
<aata> i see... thanks anyway
<ikm_> jxxxt: ok, I give up! "/help" doesn't give me a "register nick"-type option ... do I get a clue (do I have a clue just because I looked?)
<al> I know this, which is why it's so hard for me to fix it.
<aata> i guess ill look up th defaults and replace them manually
<al> OK, is there anything I can do to get debug information?
<ikonia> ikm_: /msg nickserv help
<ikonia> ikm_: join #freenode for irc lessons
<al> All I want to know is why it's not getting a DHCP lease.
<ikonia> al what does the syslog on the client and server say
<ikonia> al does ths erver see a requiest
<ikonia> al does the client issue a request ?
<hermz> al: I bought an advvent 8315 from pcworld on friday and the wifi is: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<hendrixski> :-( what was that command that logs everything in your terminal?
<ikm_> tx ikonia
<ikonia> al is the client even on the same working lan
<al> OK
<jxxxt> ikm_, i think you type  /register <nick> if not go back to page one and there is a walk through
<ikonia> hendrixski script
<hendrixski> ikonia, ah, right... thank you :-)
<DaBeowulf> dammit I'm short of reinstalling the OS..
<ikm_> jxxxt: ah! ok, thank you for your trouble :)
<al> Do you mean DHCP request? It's definitely issuing a DHCP request because I'm telling it to. I don't know what the syslog on the server says because it's a crappy BT router with no such thing. As for being on the same LAN, no, it's not on any LAN.
<hermz> al; I had to disable the network manager applet to get it to work properly
<DaBeowulf> Why does it still say the nvidia kernel module is 7184 when I installed nvidia-glx-new?
<darrend> is there documentation anywhere regarding if-up.d / if-down.d scripts?  Specifically what variables are made available to them?
<al> I uninstalled network manager
<ikonia> DaBeowulf because thats the version you have
<DaBeowulf> And how do I fix it permanently?
<ikonia> DaBeowulf why is that a problem ?
<jxxxt> ikm_, When you do the reg thing go back to page one for outcome
<hermz> have you tried setting up via System/administration/network?
<DaBeowulf> I can get it to boot maybe once but the next time X won't start.
<ikonia> de45784: investigate why
<de45784> ikonia: ?
<seisen> I have that same chipset and I have to use network-manager to connect to wireless network
<ikonia> de45784 sorry
<DaBeowulf> X will not start it says kernel module is 7184 while the driver is 9755
<al> I've tried both with and without network-manager
<de45784> ikonia: no problem
<ikonia> DaBeowulf: investigate why
<al> In fact, I'm only doing it without network manager because it didn't work with network manager
<heguru> darrend: man interfaces
<Mark7> I want to chnage the plug in Mozilla uses for audio only streams
<DaBeowulf> I tried.
<darrend> DaBeowulf: rmmod nvidia && /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ikonia> al have you done any of the stuff I asked you to
<darrend> heguru: thanks
<al> I can't do jack at the moment because he's not replying to me
<hermz> al: have you tried editing the etc/network/interfaces file?
<al> Yes I've done that
<Zombie> Hey.
<hermz> sorry, ive joined the chat a bit late. What laptop does he have?
<Zombie> Anyone have a default shorewall.conf file?
<Mark7> I'm sick and tired of mplayer hijacking the browser
<al> What would I be looking for in the syslog? anything I can grep for to make his life easier?
<al> All he's telling me is that it's an Avant.
<al> he's either really stupid or blind or it just doesn't say any more than that on it
<DaBeowulf> darrend: permission denied even whith sudo (Shall I try that when X and gdm are down?)
<Mark7> How do I edit my plug ins?
<darrend> DaBeowulf: er, yes, sorry.  From a tty as root (sudo -i) or individually with sudo
<DaBeowulf> what does the -i switch do or what do you mean with individually?
<heguru> Mark7: do you want to remove mplayer plugin?  just uninstall the mplayerplug-in package
<heguru> Mark7: sudo apt-get --purge remove mplayerplug-in
<DaBeowulf> besides what does it do at all?
<ts_> how do i inturrupt (stop) a dd ? Thanks
<K4U> Nvidia
<K4U> oops...
<ikonia> ts_: ctrl + c
<DoYouKnow> how do I get dvd playing working in totem? what's the best repository for that?
<ts_> ikonia:  thanks
<DoYouKnow> I want DeCSS
<darrend> DaBeowulf: sudo -i gives an interactive "root" shell (no need to type sudo before everything)
<ikonia> !dvd >DoYouKnow
<DoYouKnow> ty
<darrend> DaBeowulf: or you can do "sudo rmmod nvidia" followed by "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<DaBeowulf> Thanks a lot this rmmod sounds about right from man rmmod <3
<GNine> so lazy to type 4 letters..?
<GNine> blah
<DaBeowulf> I'll try this now.
<vmlinuz`> hey, why i can't erase wth (Backspace) in Terminal.
<darrend> DaBeowulf: restarting gdm should force the right nvidia module to load
<vmlinuz`> in other terminals i can.
<ikm_> jxxxt: I'm sorry to bother you! #1: "register" in various forms seems not to be a command #2: the only reason I asked about pm is because I have a few questions and I don't want to interrupt the channel discussion.
<DaBeowulf> I'm on Xubuntu if that makes a differnce.
<darrend> ok
<K4U> Hi, i'm having trouble with Beryl and using 2 screens. how do i enable that?
<bullium> exit
<LjL> !beryl > K4U    (K4U, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hermz> al: just been looking on the currys website and I cant find any mention of  avant laptops. There is advent. Is it possibele that your friend has got confused?
<kaptengu> how can I remove my pcmcia wifi card securly?
<al> One of us has got confused, it seems.
<al> Might have been me, sorry about that.
<simplechat_> get
<al> I'd've asked him but he's gone.
<K4U> LjL: i'm already there...
<simplechat_> *hey
<simplechat_> i'm having problems with my winxp/ubuntu setup
<simplechat_> atm it won't boot at all
<simplechat_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3467981#post3467981
<K4U> simplechat: have you installed ubuntu, or what?
<simplechat_> K4U, please read the post
<simplechat_> i have installed ubuntu and windows xp (no service pack), and am now without anything bootable
<simplechat_> atm i'm restarting on a livecd
<hermz> al: Oh well. Your friend might have fun returning it with ubuntu installed. Can see curry's refusing to help due to that ist not the "official" O/s installed ;)
<ikonia> simplechat_ what is the problem
<magnetron> simplechat_: so you installed winxp after ubuntu?
<al> hermz: I'll see what happens when he gets back
<simplechat_> winxp before ubuntu
<simplechat_> winxp first bluescreened on startup
<ikonia> simplechat_ can you boot ubuntu ?#
<magnetron> !grub | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<K4U> simplechat_: I have no troubles with it.. Have you tried grub
<hermz> bye all
<simplechat_> then when i tried to "fix" it, now neither is ok
<K4U> yeah, thnx magnetron...
<Davy_Jones> tics
<simplechat_> i used the first tutorial on that batch of links
<simplechat_> that magnetron gave
<simplechat_> and it left my system in an unbootable state
<simplechat_> (after fixing the mbr of windows)
<DoYouKnow> is there a gcc-full package that will let me run install-css.sh on feisty?
<magnetron> simplechat_: was it bootable before you tried that tutorial?
<simplechat_> yes
<simplechat_> but winxp bluescreened on startup
<DaBeowulf> darrend 'nvidia' does not exist in /proc/modules
<simplechat_> ubuntu worked fine, but it found bad sectors and had to rebuild
<kaptengu> how do I safely turn off my pcmcia wifi card before removing?
<K4U> O darned:| my external harddisk just switched off?
<magnetron> DoYouKnow: it's called build-essential
<DaBeowulf> That's what it says.
<Davy_Jones> blue screen of death ftw
<commander-ape> how come there is no php - and php5 - command altough i did a 'apt-get install php5'
<jrib> DoYouKnow: build-essentian, but see:
<simplechat_> so yeah, any ideas?
<jrib> !dvd > DoYouKnow (read the private message from ubotu)
<simplechat_> i'll rerun through that tutorial
<Tarkus> anyone know how i can format a mini-DVD-RW?
<phatfish> The current release keeps sending my old laptop to sleep after about 60 seconds of idle time. I guess its an ACPI thing, i get some something during boot about ACPI that goes past too fast to see. Any ideas?
<ikonia> Tarkus ave you been in here and asked it before
<Davy_Jones> commander-ape: i think you can't execute php scripts in the terminal.. you have to have a web server
<erUSUL> Davy_Jones: you can
<commander-ape> Davy_Jones: yes, a vserver
<simplechat_> oh this is fun
<simplechat_> the live cd can't find any of my drives
<commander-ape> erUSUL: then tell me how
<clouder> commander-ape: if you want to run the scripts in terminal install php5-cli
<vlt> Hello. Can I install Ubuntu from a running system into an empty hd partition (got no cdrom here)?
<Tarkus> ikonia, about 5 or 10 minutes ago, yea. havent gotten a reply  though.
<magnetron> simplechat_: you may have a hardware problem, as neither windows or ubuntu runs on your box
<simplechat_> magnetron: i have been using ubuntu stably for the past week
<heguru> Tarkus: if you have gnomebaker installed you can use that
<simplechat_> and windows for the last few months before that
<magnetron> simplechat_: is it stable no?
<ikonia> Tarkus ahh, someone else asked this a week or so ago, we did a bit of research and it lookged like you needed for some hardware a different dvd drive, for the others you rneeded a propritary file system for the camera to read it
<simplechat_> its when ubuntu is installed that windows beocomes unstable
<simplechat_> and it is after the fix that both die
<ikonia> Tarkus: I wondered if you where the same guy from before
<simplechat_> i have done this about 7 times now
<erUSUL> commander-ape: 'php script' does not work?
<Vadi> What is the difference between "best shapes" and "subpixel smoothing (LCDs)" in the preferences - font?
<magnetron> simplechat_: installing ubuntu does not alter your windows setup in any way
<commander-ape> hold on, i just did an 'apt-get install php5-cli'
<DoYouKnow> thanks jrib, magnetron
<K4U> magnetor: err, yes. unless you do something really wrong!
<Tarkus> ikonia, no i wasnt.. heguru: thanks, ill give it a try
<simplechat_> magnetron, it removes its bootloader, which for some reason, xp needs to have
<simplechat_> and installs grub
<simplechat_> thats breaking windows
<simplechat_> i just can't stop it
<ikonia> simplechat_ the boot loader is relocated to the disk
<simplechat_> yes
<magnetron> simplechat_: you said that windows was booting....
<simplechat_> thats the problem
<ikonia> simplechat_ grub is the boot loader installed
<ikonia> simplechat_ thats not a problem, thats how it works
<Vadi> If windows is booting, then it's not a bootloader problem.
<simplechat_> magnetron: windows was booting, then i install ubuntu, then winxp bluescreens on boot
<Vadi> If it wasn't, then it would be.
<simplechat_> thats my problem
<ikonia> simplechat_ that means the boot loader is working as the boot process starts.
<erUSUL> commander-ape: http://es.php.net/features.commandline
<magnetron> simplechat_: did you try to run a "fix mbr" from windows?
<ikonia> simplechat_: the most common cause of that will be a.) corrupted disk (fix with defrag/scan) b.) bad memory c.) faulty hardware
<simplechat_> everyone: windows was booting perfectly fine, i install ubuntu, winxp bluescreens ubuntu works, then i fixed grub with the tutorial, fixed the mbr and now nothing can see the drives
<simplechat_> memory is ok, i've run memtest86 on it
<simplechat_> disk should be fine, ubuntu installs by itself no problems
<moforilla> Can I change my X windows manager?
<ikonia> simplechat_ that means nothing
<simplechat_> and the hardware works well on either operating system, just not both
<ikonia> simplechat_ you have created new partitions
<org_> hi, to update to gutsy. what should i do... update manager or download the iso file?? Thx
<ikonia> simplechat_ so your disk may need tidying up
<Pici> org_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<simplechat_> ikonia: i've done this seven times, each and every time it works
<ikonia> simplechat_ you've done what ?
<org_> thanks
<simplechat_> it goes in stages, first winxp works, ubuntu isn't installed, then ubuntu works and winxp bluescreens
<simplechat_> then from then on neither work, in differing orders, depending on what i do to them
<simplechat_> this happens every time
<simplechat_> it has happened seven times now
<simplechat_> in that exact sequence
<ikonia> simplechat_ and do you check the disk each time
<simplechat_> with what?
<simplechat_> ubuntu checks on startup each time
<ikonia> simplechat_ check the windows disk with the windows install cd
<simplechat_> and on its first startup it always finds a single problem with the disk, which it fixes
<ikonia> scan disk, defrag etc
<ikonia> simplechat_ as you can see, the ubuntu file system has corruption, so what makes you think the windows file system doesn't too ?
<simplechat_> ikonia: what would cause it to suddenly corrupt?
<magnetron> simplechat_: it sounds like your hard drive is damaged
<ikonia> magnetron messing around with disks and partitions
<simplechat_> magnetron: how would i test it?
<ikonia> oops
<darkchr0n0s> fcsk ?
<WippoZippo> spinrite is a good program for testing your hd I suppse
<ikonia> simplechat_ messing around with disks and partitions
<ikonia> darkchr0n0s don't fsck windows file systems
<darkchr0n0s> oh..
<simplechat_> ikonia: if i just install ubuntu or just install windows (repartitioning all i want) both work perfectly
<simplechat_> no bluescreens, no problems with corruption
<ikonia> simplechat_ what part of my comment ar eyou not hearing. Having both on messes around with the disk layout and could be causing corruption. Fix it
<simplechat_> at the moment neither boots
<simplechat_> so i'm on a livecd now, ubuntu
<simplechat_> what should i do?
<simplechat_> neither disk is mounted
<simplechat_> *partition
<ikonia> simplechat_ I'll say one more time before I put you on ignore. Boot from the windows install cd, scan disk it, defrag it a few times
<Davy_Jones> you was able to boot from the livecd?
<Davy_Jones> that's an achievement
<magnetron> simplechat_: if you hard drive is damaged, you'll need a new one
<simplechat_> magnetron: how to i check that its damaged?
<LjL> vlt: not easily
<LjL> !install > vlt    (vlt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<darkchr0n0s> suggest something for this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39450/
<magnetron> simplechat_: listen to ikonia, he has told you several times
<simplechat_> boot cd is running now
<simplechat_> should be up in a few minutes
<Zombie> Does Ubuntu have a
<magnetron> !enter | simplechat_
<ubotu> simplechat_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zombie> like a Firewall Log parser?
<ikonia> Zombie check out ulogd
<darkchr0n0s> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39450/ ... <-- hard disk partitions :(
<magnetron> !repeat | darkchr0n0s
<ubotu> darkchr0n0s: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<K4U> err, is there some program like xconfig or some sort?
<Zombie> How do I monitor it?
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron : hey i changed the strings!
<ikonia> Zombie check out ulogd - it logs firewall output based on your rules and can store them in ldap/mysql/falt file and you can use front ends to read them
<aat1> hey does anyone know how to get support for nokia phones particularly the n72, under ubuntu feisty?
<ikonia> aat1 define support, what do you want to do with it. Gnokii will allow you to do basic functions, phone book sync etc
<jimmacdonald> How does one go about making a link from one file (or directory) to another in Ubuntu, "link <file1> <file2>" doesn't seem to work.
<ikonia> jimmacdonald ln
<aat1> umm how about transferring files along with sms, phonebook backup
* darkchr0n0s says adios, kudos, sayonara, etc etc ( no idea what they mean
<ikonia> aat1 gnokii is your bet
<ikonia> jimmacdonald ln -s link target
<simplechat_> ikonia: chkdks "The volume appears to contain one or more unrecoverable problems"
<aat1> awesome thanks for support ikonia
<magnetron> aat1: what does the n72 support? USB storage mode? bluetooth?
<ikonia> jimmacdonald: man ln
<ikonia> simplechat_ there you go then
<simplechat_> ikonia: so the disk is faulty, or what can i do to it?
<generalsnus> heyas, ive downloaded the 7.10 iso.. could it be problematic to uppgrade/update this to the release version that is soon comming?
<aat1> magnetron, it supports both, but i dont have usb
<WippoZippo> hey, it seems that the ubuntu install can't find my harddrivers, I tried pci=conf1 and acpi=off but none of them solved my problem.  I've been told it has something to do with the kernel? anyone has an idea? thanks :)
<aat1> i mean i dont have blutooth
<ikonia> simplechat_ disk could be faulty, in my opinion most likly file system corrupted
<magnetron> aat1: well if both your pc and phone supports usb, connect them
<DaBeowulf> Okay how come after every reboot I've got to 'sudo modprobe nvidia' to get X starting again?
<ikonia> generalsnus maybe
<ikonia> DaBeowulf necause the module is not being loaded at start up. Check the syslog or dmesg for why
<erUSUL> DaBeowulf: put nvidia in /etc/modules
<simplechat_> ikonia: so what should i do?
<generalsnus> ikonia: how so?
<aat1> yeah but i dont have any software to sync etc. with. plus i dont want to mess up my phone in the process
<ikonia> generalsnus packages change
<aat1> but thanks to ikonia i'll try gnokii
<ikonia> generalsnus its in beta
<magnetron> aat1: if it
<Alloos1> hi guys
<ikonia> simplechat_ partition your disk now. Install windows, then install ubuntu
<Alloos1> how do I start psql
<erUSUL> DaBeowulf: sudo sh -c "echo nvidia >> /etc/modules" for example or with any editor
<magnetron> aat1: if it's a regular USB storage device, as you said it is, the just copy the files
<ikonia> Alloos1 /etc/init.d/postgress start
<Tarkus> heguru, thanks alot. gnomebaker worked perfectly
<simplechat_> ikonia: partition using fdisk? or windows installer?
<simplechat_> the cd doesn't have fdisk
<simplechat_> it has fixmbr and format
<ikonia> simplechat_ I suggest partition using the ubuntu live cd. Set aside space for windows and space for ubuntu, then allow the windows installer to format ONLY the partition you set aside for windows
<generalsnus> ikonia: so updating/uppgrading to the release could be troublesome.. maybe i just should wait until release with installing ubuntu then
<delfick> hello, does anyone know if it's possible to turn a usb into an iso, so that if i make changes to it (including changes to partitions) then to change back, all i have to do is burn the iso onto it ?? :D
<simplechat_> ikonia: ok
<aat1> you have a point, but even in windows, it doesnt show up as a usb device.. special drivers are reqd. so i was just wondering what options i had
<Alloos1> ikonia: its started, I want to start the psql
<ikonia> generalsnus sounds reasonable
<simplechat_> i'll do it in the morning, its midnight here
<ikonia> delfick usb is a connector
<delfick> i take that as a no?
<delfick> :)
<tyler_d> whats the best way to mount a vista share?
<ikonia> Alloos1 the what ?
<ikonia> tyler_d samba/cifs
<Alloos1> psql I mean how to I log myself in
<tyler_d> ikonia: I have cifs installed and configured.... except for one permission denied error?
<ikonia> Alloos1 its clled psgl isn't it
<ikonia> tyler_d at what point
<generalsnus> maybe im a lil lazy, 7.10 is due to release on the 7th this month..right?
<DoYouKnow> ok, so I installed gstreamer plugins and libdvdread3. DVDs still won't play
<Alloos1> ikonia: no its not
<erUSUL> generalsnus: www.ubuntu.com
<Alloos1> its psql
<ikonia> generalsnu 18th
<tyler_d> ikonia: echo "/cifs    /etc/auto.cifs --timeout=60" >>/etc/auto.master
<DoYouKnow> hmmm
<ikonia> Alloos1 ok - so type psql
<erUSUL> !dvd > DoYouKnow
<WippoZippo>  hey, it seems that the ubuntu install can't find my harddrivers, I tried pci=conf1 and acpi=off but none of them solved my problem.  I've been told it has something to do with the kernel? anyone has an idea? thanks :)
<delfick> ikonia: would there be a way of creating a single file type backup of the usb (including partitons and such :D) .... ?? or should I give up searching for such a thing ??
<ikonia> delfick dd would work as a block level backup
<heguru> WippoZippo: did you try pci=nomsi (for SATA drives mostly)
<delfick> k then, will look into that, thankyou
<delfick> cya
<WippoZippo> not yet, I'll give it a try
<jimmacdonald> Ok so I am trying to do
<WippoZippo> so just add it after the F6 .. ?
<Alloos1> did, the problem is that, it take the user name I use for my machine as a database name, so I will need a comand to tell it to connect to the databases that are there
<heguru> WippoZippo: F6? well you add it to the kernel line by entering grub menu (pressing ESC) on boot
<WippoZippo> sorry, I'm a noob with linux, the grub menu?
<Tasmaniac> Alloos1, psql dbasename -Uusername from memory
<jimmacdonald> Ok so I am trying to do "ln /home/<user1>/pictures /home/<user2>/pictures and keep getting " Too many levels of symbolic links"
<WippoZippo> I'll just try pressing esc when booting up, ^^
<K4U> !grub | wippozippo
<ubotu> wippozippo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WippoZippo> thankyou.
<heguru> WippoZippo: I think on the LiveCD it is F6, well at the same place where you added acpi=off
<Davy_Jones> hey noob
<ts_> I'm dd'ing my hard disk, and it gets to 2GB but then says 'File size limit exceeded (core dumped)'... The HD is 20gb. How do I fix this? Thanks
<Davy_Jones> :P
<al> While I'm here, does anyone have any clues about Flash sound?
<tyler_d> ikonia: did you catch that?echo "/cifs    /etc/auto.cifs --timeout=60" >>/etc/auto.master gives perm denied error
<al> I've tried all the things Google came up with.
<Alloos1> Tasmaniac: thanks, how would tha comand look like with a password?
<greedo> how can i upgrade gcc on feisty ?
<WippoZippo> heguru, yeah I did it through the live cd. I'll end it at the end of the line. after I red the grubhowto ^^ :)
<heguru> ts_: are you dd'ing it to a FAT partition?
<soundray> ts_: you have to write the file to a file system that supports files larger than 2GB, e.g. ext3
<ikonia> tyler_d why are you using automounter
<Tasmaniac> Alloos1, or try psql --help or man psql if it requires pword it should ask for it
<K4U> What do you think is better? Beryl or Compiz-Fusion?
<al> K4U: beryl :>
<ikonia> K4U: compiz fusion is current and supported
<Davy_Jones> Compiz-fusion of course
<al> But it doesn't do anything cool :(
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: which of the two already exist? (user2 or user1 ?) are you sure you need a hard link? it is better a soft one (ln -s ...  )
<K4U> Now what is the difference between those 2?
<greedo> aren't beryl and compiz fusion supposed to join ?
<ikonia> K4U: read the wesites
<Alloos1> Tasmaniac: yes, it should ask for it, but its not asking, just fails
<Davy_Jones> it does better things than beryl
<ikonia> greedo: beryl + compiz = compiz fusion
<al> My Beryl has a Compiz option that doesn't work...
<greedo> yeah that's what i thought
<vmlinuz`> is it bad to make 3d desktop compiz when playing games?
<ts_> soundray:  i was dding to a NTFS
<tyler_d> ikonia: followed a walkthrough?
<K4U> ikonia: Yeah, i know:P just wanna know if my cube is still supoorted and also the effects
<jimmacdonald> they both exist, and I can use a soft link with no problems.
<heguru> Alloos1: psql -U postgres
<tyler_d> ikonia: bad Idea?
<Davy_Jones> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> ts_: dd to an ext3 instead
<ikonia> tyler_d: seems over kill
<heguru> Alloos1: without any password
<Davy_Jones> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<greedo> how can i upgrade gcc on feisty ? i would like to upgrade to 4.2.1
<ikonia> tyler_d: automounter requires additional auth
<tyler_d> ikonia: so what should be done?
<Tasmaniac> Alloos1, have u set up the dbase to start with?
<ikonia> greedo: is the 4.2.1 package available
<Davy_Jones> vmlinuz`: i usually turn them off before playing a game
<erUSUL> jimmacdonald: ln -s /home/<user2>/pictures /home/<user1>/pictures will create the file /home/<user2>/pictures which is a simb link to the (i guess folder) /home/<user1>/pictures
<ikonia> tyler_d: try mounting it with the "mount" command first
<nickren> can someone help me real quick setup XGL
<greedo> ikonia: no that's why i'm asking :D
<Alloos1> Tasmaniac: I did, I created a db in phppgadmin
<nickren> haveing some trouble
<ikonia> nickren xgl is in fesity
<erUSUL> !effects | nickren
<ubotu> nickren: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<ikonia> greedo then it is best not to do it
<nickren> there is never anyone in that channel'
<ikonia> nickren there is
<nickren> can someone help me here
<ikonia> nickren 1.) xgl is in fesity 2.) you've got he support channel 'ubuntu-effects for detailed questions
<jimmacdonald> erUSUL no it won't... I keep getting that error.
<Pici> !away > minimec-afk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<soundray> greedo: upgrading to gutsy is the easiest option
<greedo> ok so i'll wait a bit
<aat1> !away | aata
<ubotu> aata: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<ikonia> greedo any special reason you want that version of gcc
<nickren> see nobody is in that channel
<soundray> greedo: if you're brave enough to try gcc 4.2.1, you should be brave enough to test the gutsy beta...
<nickren> oh wait
<ikonia> nickren not at this exact moment, so sit tight
<nickren> maybe someone is not afk
<aat1> anybody here from pakistan?
<greedo> soundray: gutsy beta borked my xorg on my other box, and i did not have the time to fix it yet :)
<ikonia> !offtopic >aat1
<DaBeowulf> Theres no modules folder in etc (Xubuntu Feisty Fawn)
<Kee1> does anyone know of a good mp3 player for ubuntu that has dsp or at least 5.1 support?
<soundray> DaBeowulf: what exactly are you looking for?
<heguru> DaBeowulf: its a file /etc/modules
<Tasmaniac> Alloos1, I cant remember off-hand and have got the unix box handy to check. It might your config files tho. trusting local connections
<DaBeowulf> A way to stop me having to 'modprobe nvidia' each time that I reboot for X to start up with the nvidia-glx-new
<heguru> DaBeowulf: just edit it by typing: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<heguru> DaBeowulf: and at the end of the file add: nvidia
<soundray> DaBeowulf: 'echo nvidia | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<DaBeowulf> But there's no 'modules' to edit in /etc
<soundray> DaBeowulf: so create it
<aat1> ikonia, whats that nokia package called again?
<genii> gnokii
<ikonia> aat1 gnokii
<soundray> gnokii?
<amro> how to use tar with " -d, --diff, --compare"?
<aat1> thanks :D
<DaBeowulf> a plain file into which I type 'nividia'?
<soundray> DaBeowulf: no, 'nvidia'
<DaBeowulf> yes sorry about that
<soundray> DaBeowulf: or use the command above
<soundray> DaBeowulf: 'echo nvidia | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<Jeruvy> any evolution xperts around?  I'm trying to get bogofilter working with this but atm it's dumping all my mail into the junk folder and ignoring my rules and filter.
<bieb> I need to be able to see the size of subdirectories in a df command..ie, I know /home has 58% usage, but I need to know the folders under home and their size
<Tasmaniac> Alloos1, but you should be able to get the command structure with psql --help from memory
<soundray> bieb: 'sudo du -s /home/*'
<DaBeowulf> hmm there's fuse and lp in there now, too
<DaBeowulf> Did I overlook that file than?
<DaBeowulf> *then
<soundray> DaBeowulf: see, you had it before.
<DaBeowulf> Okay thanks I've gotta try that now.
<amro> how to use tar with " -d, --diff, --compare"?
<inoex135> is there someone ever write parallel port driver?
<tyler_d> ikonia: error on mount, wrong fs type
<nickren> wait your now the beowulf are, the grower??
<inoex135> i got trouble when i write :(
<Carry> 04:06:08 [freenode]  Warning: Port sent with DCC request is a lowport (0, unknown) - this isn't normal. It is possible the address/port is faked (or maybe someone is just trying to bypass firewall)
<soundray> amro: you don't seem to be getting a reply -- have you read man tar ?
<ikonia> tyler_d show me the command your using
<Carry> 04:06:08 [freenode]  DCC SEND from anony [0.0.0.0 port 0] : startkeylogger [0B bytes]  requested in channel #ubuntu
<Carry> 04:11:09 [freenode]  DCC aborted receiving file startkeylogger from anony
<bieb> soundray... thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Carry> ^^^^ to moderators...
<tyler_d> ikonia: sudo smbmount //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=username,password=password
<LjL> Carry: please never do that again
<Carry> LjL: sorry...
<amro>  soundray,yes , I readed it
<LjL> Carry: you might get banned automatically. when did that happen anyway?
<amro>  soundray, but I can not understand
<Carry> LjL: moment..
<ikonia> tyler_d ok - so lets try "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=blah //servername/sharename /mountdirectory
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Carry> LjL: last night..
<tyler_d> ikonia: ok
<LjL> Carry: ah. it happens often enough
<amro>  soundray,can U give me an example about it ?
<neopsyche> hi, i want to set up a second hard drive on my ubuntu machine..
<Carry> LjL: they pick nicks? or random/all?
<soundray> amro: no, I haven't used those options.
<K4U> help, my control, shift and alt keys are no longer working... what to do/;\
<neopsyche> If i plug it in.. will ubuntu auto detect it?
<silviu> hello
<LjL> Carry: it's usually to the whole channel. in that case, it was.
<x-fak> is there a way to make an update of the synaptic package list, (using dapper) ?
<amro>  soundray, -_-
<silviu> i have windows and ubuntu on the same hdd, diff. partitions. Why can't i resize the partitions?
<tyler_d> ikonia: same error
<soundray> neopsyche: yes, but it won't mount it. You'll have to partition and format it with gparted, and make entries in fstab for it.
<ikonia> tyler_d: change the -t smbfs to -t cifs
<soundray> !fstab > neopsyche, please read the private message from ubotu
<tyler_d> ikonia: same
<WippoZippo> heguru: I tried the pci=nomsi command in the command line after pressing esc. But it didn't work, do you have any other suggestions? thanks
<K4U> help... my shift, alt and control keys are not functioning1 how do i re-enable them/
<ikonia> tyler_d ok - sudo apt-get install smfbs
<neopsyche> thanks soundry.. is there no easy way to plug and play! :-)
<ikonia> tyler_d ok - sudo apt-get install smbfs
<neopsyche> ?
<Sajes> Does anyone know why alsa is detecting an inexistant soundcard in my box? o.O;;.. so is lspcia.
<tyler_d> ikonia: going
<BioPod> Hello everyone
<Sajes> and it's unable to play sound either. :[
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<soundray> neopsyche: no. How is the system supposed to know how you want to use your hard drive?
<amro> Have anyone know about "tar -d --diff --compare"?
<silviu> any answer to my question? would gparted started on his own bootdisk manage to resize the partitions?
<tyler_d> ikonia: done, first command worked
<ikonia> tyler_d excellent
<K4U> darned, why can't anybody help me/;\
<soundray> silviu: probably not. Better start a live CD and run it from there.
<BioPod> anyone with exprience with setting up a rt61 wifi pci card?
<tyler_d> ikonia: to make perm just add to fstab?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<ikonia> tyler_d spot on
<soundray> BioPod: yes
<tyler_d> ikonia: perfect, thank-you for your assistance :)
<K4U> how do i restart x server/
<silviu> soundray: i want to resize the partitions with the SO's on them, not resintall XP and Ubu ntu all over again
<BioPod> soundray: and did you managed to get it runing?
<ikonia> tyler_d welcome
<soundray> K4U: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<tyler_d> K4U: alt ctrl backspace
<K4U> soundray; doesn't work...
<soundray> BioPod: yes, but it was fairly involved
<BioPod> :)
<amro>  Have anyone know about "tar -d --diff --compare"?
<ikonia> amro stop asking every 30 seconds
<kyja> how come gparted reports I have a 92.14 GB partition. However ! 68.5 GB of it only seems usable with 19.3 GB data on it and 49.3 GB free. so where is the difference of 92.14 GB and the 68.5 GB !! thats a 23.64 GB difference !
<soundray> K4U: 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart'
<BioPod> soundray: farily involved? meaning it was very complicated?
<IanLiu> I CD to a folder, but when I get there, If I $ ls, all files are shown, but If I try to execute a file, It doesn't finds it...
<soundray> K4U: if it doesn't restart, log in on the text console and run 'sudo invoke-rc.d start'
<soundray> BioPod: you will have it a bit easier, because I can tell you what to do.
<skitzor> can someone help me with drivers?
<ikonia>  how are you trying to execute
<K4U> it tells me missing paramater/
<BioPod> soundray: :)
<soundray> BioPod: first of all, are you planning to move to gutsy soon?
<MasterCheese> kyja: Boot using a LiveCD and run resize2fs on the partition
<BioPod> soundray: yea,
<kyja> resize2fs ???
<BioPod> soundray:  (gusty is the 7.10, right?)
<MasterCheese> kyja: It will resize the ext3 filesystem to fill the partition
<soundray> BioPod: then it might be worth downloading the beta live CD and see if your card works "out of the box" with it. If it does, it's probably not a good use of our time to compile the drivers for it now.
<MasterCheese> Giving you that additional space
<Vlet> Anyone know of a way of restarting firefox while preserving your session? Like, if I kill the FF process then start it up again, it'll ask if I want to restore my session... Is there a more graceful way to do it?
<MasterCheese> I had the same problem a while ago
<kyja> thx MasterCheese !!
<MasterCheese> No problem
<soundray> BioPod: yes, Gutsy Gibbon = Ubuntu 7.10
<DaBeowulf> Does not work. Maybe I should have said that I modprobe to remove the module all the time?
<BioPod> soundray: ok, i'll give it a try then. wouldnt want to waste your time (and mine)
<BioPod> how stable is it? gusty beta.
<soundray> DaBeowulf: yes, inserting and removing makes a big difference
<silviu> Vlet: Firefox has an extension which does exactly that, restores the previous sites/tabs before exit
<Pici> BioPod: There are still problems.
<milosz> hello
<soundray> BioPod: by definition it's not stable yet -- I download quite a lot of updates every day.
<Kr0ntab> BioPod, its still Beta... but pretty stable right now...  release only a couple weeks away...
<milosz> am i here ?
<DaBeowulf> So anyway to automate that this easy?
<soundray> DaBeowulf: remove the entry from /etc/modules again and follow ubotu's advice on blacklisting (private message)
<soundray> !blacklist > DaBeowulf
<Vlet> silviu: ahh, I'll go look it up - just thought there might have been a built-in key cmd or something :)
<BioPod> I'm actually a fan of Kubutnu... any feedback on it?
<DaBeowulf> Thanks a lot I#ll give that a try then.
<soundray> BioPod: you can download a Kubuntu Desktop CD to test your rt61 just as easily.
<soundray> BioPod: to continue this discussion, please join #ubuntu+1, as gutsy is offtopic here.
<amro>  Have anyone know about "tar -d --diff --compare"?
<nickren> can someone here please help me setup xgl, everyone in ubuntu-efffects are AFK
<erUSUL> amro: what is the specific question? i didn't know about but i read the man page and it seems a helpfull nifty feature so? what's the problem again?
<nickren> is setup xgl using this howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<DaBeowulf> How can I lookup the creation date/time of a file? >_<
<nickren> but when i try to start the xgl session i get "error, no exec line in sessions.xgl
<DaBeowulf> and maybe the edit time?
<ikonia> nickren what part of "its support in #ubuntu-effects" is not clear ?
<nickren> everyone is AFK, and don't feel like sitting in front of a blank screen for 9 hours
<ikonia> nickren this is not the appropriate place to get support
<amro> erUSUL, the man page said " find differences between archive and file system
<amro> " but I still not know how to "compare files"with "tar -d"
<erUSUL> DaBeowulf: ls -l (with -c for creation time)
<ikonia> nickren your other options are to log a launchpad bug or request on the forum
<DaBeowulf> Thanks a lot
<nickren> its general ubuntu support in here
<ikonia> read the topic
<npnuf1> here is a problem, when opening help files, It is showing the html source code. which files are corrupted or what should i reinstall.
<npnuf1> running feisty fawn.
<nickren> you could just help me real quick and i'll be gone
<robertj> whats the default expo hotkey in gutsy?
<Vlet> npnuf1: Right click on one of the files anc select 'Properties', then select the 'Open With' tab, and change the option to Firefox
<Vlet> nickren: If you get no answer, that usually means no one knows the answer.
<npnuf1> Viet; they seem to be compiled html files.
<ikonia> nickren nope, best to wait in #ubuntu-effects, more so as xgl is already configured in fesity and you just have to enable "desktop effects"
<Vlet> npnuf1: ahh... I think you need a separate app for that...
<BioPod> alright.
<npnuf1> for example when I wanted to view the help from pgadmin it is happening.
<npnuf1> it is happening for many other apps also.
<Vlet> npnuf1: are they CHM files?
<nickren> use but i'm trying to get XGL to run using the restricted ATI drivers
<nickren> yes*
<npnuf1> I had reinstalled xchm.
<ikonia> !ati >nickren
<npnuf1> I don't think it is a chm.
<ikonia> j-rockj-rock trailer park ?
<Vlet> npnuf1: Ahh... maybe try gnochm
<tyler_d> creating a mount folder? should be in /mnt/ and options set to 775 right?
<j-rock> ikonia: you know it, rocpile
<npnuf1> Viet; will try that one.
<nickren> the drivers are installed but you need to configure xgl to use them
<nickren> thats the problem i am having
<dabaR> tyler_d: what are you mounting?
<nickren> i use this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<tyler_d> dadaR: a network share
<ikonia> nickren #ubuntu-effects
<Vlet> npnuf1: Where are the help files located for pgadmin? I have it installed too... I'll see how mine is set.
<dabaR> tyler_d: well, you could do /mnt. Really, you can mount anywhere...
<ikonia> j-rock is "conky" an app your working on  ?
<j-rock> ikonia: yessir, conky.sf.net
<ikonia> thank you
<dabaR> tyler_d: permissions should also be whatever you need...
<tyler_d> dadaR: read write create
<nickren> ikonia how about you join ubuntu-effects and help me
<generalsnus> jeez, dont think i have the patience to wait 15 days for the 7.10 release.. is the beta stable enough for regular use atm? or is it full of bugs?
<tyler_d> dadaR: error on opening from computer is mount: only root can mount
<npnuf1> Viet; don't have an idea.
<ikonia> j-rock: that looks good. Book marked
<ikonia> nickren no
<npnuf1> I don't think that's a problem pgadmin or it's files.
<DaBeowulf> \o/ It seems it _was_ blacklisted and since I removed that it seems to work fine.
<nickren> ikonia: hoe
<trogdor> anyone here use wubi?
<Vlet> npnuf1: Well, how are you opening them? through the help menu of pgadmin?
<ikonia> trogdor its not supported in here
<live> hello
<glw119> ??
<npnuf1> yes through help menu.
<DaBeowulf> You can be very proud you helped (X)ubuntu stay the OS of another dumb end-user. ;)
<trogdor> ikonia: why is that? what is difference?
<npnuf1> may be some files of the html engine is corrupted.
<Pici> !zh | glw119
<ubotu> glw119: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Vlet> glw119: #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia>  not a ubuntu product
<glw119> hehe,thank all of u!~
<Jaymac> generalsnus, the beta is quite stable, but unless you're prepared to have things break on you, you'd be better off sticking with Feisty for the next couple of weeks.  For more information, see #ubuntu+1 :)
<trogdor> ikonia: neither is stuff in ubuntu repository...
<ikonia> trogdor: ubuntu packaged/supported
<trogdor> ikonia: I'm looking at physical characteristics
<trogdor> ikonia: neither are cds I burn ubuntu to..
<ikonia> trogdor: you know what I'm saying though, no-one in the ubuntu team developed it as an installer, same stance on automatix
<trogdor> automatix has several ways of breaking your system
<switched> how do I know if last is working correctly?
<trogdor> after wubi is done doing its stuff what makes it different from a normal ubuntu dual boot?
<switched> i see no entries in it, but I think it sounds right, no one else should be logging into my machine
<tyler_d> modify fstab to allow non root to mount network drives?
<ikonia> trogdor I think its more people don't know if it installs the same way as a cd, and its development path is unknown so the ubuntu community don't support it
<switched> er, the screensaver password doesn't create an entry in wtmp right?
<ikonia> switched shouldn't do
<robertj> what is the expo key for grumpy?
<ikonia> switched wtmp is for login only
<ikonia> robertj grumpy ?
<Jaymac> trogdor, for Wubi support try: http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<ikonia> robertj gusty ?
<robertj> err gutsy
<robertj> sorry
<trogdor> ikonia: everything's development path is kinda unknown...
<robertj> stupid groundhog
<trogdor> Jaymac: yeah I was reading over that, I guess I'll try it myself
<Pici> robertj: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<switched> god i think i'm just being paranoid then lol
<ubernerdmandog> Any way to get 8.41.7 drivers to work with xserver 1.4.0 ?
<IanLiu> I am trying to execute a script with sudo ./build_plugin, but It returns sudo: ./build_plugin: command not found. What does that means?
<ikonia> ubernerdmandog a colleguge of mine has been trying for a few days now with little sucess
<LjL> IanLiu: perhaps it's not +x?
<ikonia> IanLiu: its not in the same dir or not executable
<BioPod> soundray: can I steal a few minutes of you to explain guide me through the rt61 thing without diving into the beta world?
<genii> IanLiu: It means it does not know what program to use to run the script..eg: bash,perl,php etc
<IanLiu> the problem is that I can see the file with natulilus, but in terminal I cant autocomplete it with<TAB> key
<dabaR> IanLiu: use cd
<IanLiu> I CD to the folder
<Gr4ck> i create backup partition on ubuntu, but can't write. anyone help me?
<IanLiu> I ls and see the file
<IanLiu> BUT, I doesnt autocomplete with TAB
<dabaR> IanLiu: OK, then try chmod +x filename
<IanLiu> ok
<generalsnus> jeez, dont think i have the patience to wait 15 days for the 7.10 release.. is the beta stable enough for regular use atm? or is it full of bugs?
<genii> IanLiu: Put as first line in script something like:    #!/thepath/to/the/sh          <--- or whatever runs the script
<Pici> generalsnus: Its buggy. I would wait if I was you.
<IanLiu> it has #!/bin/bash
<pulz0r> anyone that can recommend me a bittorentclient?
<IanLiu> I will try chmod
<erUSUL> genii: the error is ./build_plugin: command not found not /bin/sh command not found
<Shapeshifter> Hi, how can I get the gnome copying dialog to show me the transfer speed?
<Shapeshifter> pulz0r: Azureus
<magnetron> pulz0r: use the standard in ubuntu, or deluge
<magnetron> !deluge | pulz0r
<ubotu> pulz0r: deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<pulz0r> I tried Ktorrent, wich crashed, Azureus, wich didnt work anymore when I run fluxbox
<pulz0r> :)
<erUSUL> genii: so bash does not find the actual file . It is not a probelm of not finding the apropiate interpreter
<pulz0r> thx ubotu
<pulz0r> or eh
<IanLiu> okkk, Now it completes with TAB =)
<pulz0r> XD
<pulz0r> thx magnetron
<IanLiu> Works! Thanks!
<magnetron> np pulz0r
<pulz0r> let me try that
<Cusoon959> How can I stop bcm43xx (the module) from loading at startup and then add ndiswrapper to the startup?
<faust_> heh.. Deluge is remarkably similar to Torrent :D
<erUSUL> genii: all this guessing that it's a script file as it may be well a binary (elf executable file)
<faust_> Or.. to how Torrent used to be.
<dabaR> Cusoon959: does lsmod |grep bcm show the module?
<switched> how did you type in ""?
<Cusoon959> not anymore, because I manually rmmodded it. But it shows up on startup.
<Shapeshifter> Hi, how can I get the gnome copying dialog to show me the transfer speed? And does anybody know a substitute for Maple for linux?
<switched> oh i have a character chart in xchat
<switched>  but how did you do it?
<x-fak> is there a reason why wireshark does not appear on the apt-cache search and synaptic ?
<Cusoon959> dabaR: not anymore, because I manually rmmodded it. But it shows up on startup.
<erUSUL> !info wireshark | x-fak
<ubotu> x-fak: wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<switched> x-fak: maybe you have to add the corresponding apt-get source
<genii> erUSUL: Well, he did say he wrote a script :) (normally for sh I suppose) I would not imagine that bash would find the program, since sudo was issued, eg: sudo ./somescript    instead of something like sudo sh ./somescript    (or similar)
<dabaR> Cusoon959: you can try blacklisting it, there is a /etc/blacklist or so.
<switched> oh
<switched> nevermind
<erUSUL> x-fak: you need to enable universe
<Cusoon959> dabaR: right...duh...thanks :D
<Kr0ntab> yikes... 63 updates to gutsy this mornin...
<x-fak> i did generate from the source o matic
<dabaR> Cusoon959: you have restarted after rmmod, and it still loads it?
<Kr0ntab> busy busy
<Cusoon959> dabaR: yes, so I should have to blacklist it
<x-fak> and i have the laster source with apt-get update
<dabaR> Cusoon959: OK.
<x-fak> i should maybe install universe
<x-fak> for my dapper
<gonzo64> hi! can someone help me with an installation problem on my notebook?
<Cusoon959> gotta go
<Cusoon959> bbl
<tyler_d> could someone take a look at line 11 of my fstab plz... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39452/ error on mount is now mount: can't find /mnt/office3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Kr0ntab> ask! > gonzo64
<adac> how can i find data on my disk that is more then lets say 10 megabyte of size?
<Kr0ntab> oops
<dabaR> abaR: right...duh...thanks :D
<dabaR> 09:57 < erUSUL> x-fak: you need to enable universe
<dabaR> 09:57 < Kr0ntab> yikes... 63 updates to gutsy this mornin...
<Shapeshifter> Does anyone know a substitute for maple under linux?
<Nalleman> where can I ask questions about compiz-fusion?
<Kr0ntab> !ask > gonzo64
<Kr0ntab> there ya go  :-P
<jrib> Shapeshifter: maple works in linux
<Shapeshifter> Nalleman: #compiz-fusion
<aat1> hey i know im asking in the wrong place, but can anyone explain the gnokii command syntax to me?
<Nalleman> Shapeshifter, good point
<gonzo64> okay. every time i start the installation busybox opens and does not continue the installation
<Shapeshifter> jrib: Well I have a windows version and I can't seem to install it under wine
<dabaR> tyler_d: you have /office3, and talk about /mnt/office3?
<Shapeshifter> jrib: so that means I need to get a linux version huh ^^
<jrib> Shapeshifter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<Shapeshifter> k thx
<dabaR> tyler_d: oh, sorry, no.
<tyler_d> dadaR: mounting the vista pc name office3 to /mnt/office3
<Blackkatt> i cant get Nvidia driver to work gaahh been on it for two days now
<jrib> Shapeshifter: the cd has it
<Blackkatt> Nvidia module kernel wrong version
<berent> which is the pack which gives me aMule source
<berent> !amule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amule - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shapeshifter> jrib: k thanx I'll check it
<tyler_d> dabaR: added the option "user" and got that error after reboot.... in an attempt to allow non-root mount
<soundray> BioPod: sure... still here?
<jrib> Shapeshifter: octave and maxima for FOSS apps
<dabaR> tyler_d: did you read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473 ?
<Blackkatt> i cant get Nvidia driver to work gaahh been on it for two days now some help plz :)
<Shapeshifter> jrib: I guess they don't use the same syntax as maple
<Shapeshifter> jrib: do they?
<Kr0ntab> Blackkatt, which nvidia driver you installing... glx, glx-legacy... glx-new ?
<profanephobia> i need to send faxes from a ubuntu server using email
<Blackkatt> Kr0ntab:  i have tryed them all, but its the newest driver form Nvidias site
<jrib> Shapeshifter: not exactly
<erUSUL> Shapeshifter: wxMaxima is a really nice front end for maxima (or you can use it from emacs )
<Blackkatt> Nvidia module kernel wrong version
<Blackkatt> when it tryes to start, X
<tyler_d> dabaR: ahh, just had it backwards, ty
<erUSUL> Shapeshifter: octave is more a clon of matlab
<Shapeshifter> mhh. too bad, the school want's to use maple and gives us a lot of maple code
<tarzeau> Blackkatt: i just use http://debian.ethz.ch/d-i/nvidia-driver
<Kr0ntab> ahh.. i see... I ran into that in the past while trying several drivers... and what you need to do is purge all nvidia drivers... uninstall the nvidia driver... reboot.. and start anew...
<Blackkatt> Kr0ntab:  howto am totally N00b with linux
<soundray> BioPod: hello, I'm back
<erUSUL> Shapeshifter: im sure there are linux versions of mapple althought not free (in any english sense of the word ;))
<Kr0ntab> Blackkatt, several commands... I'll PM ya...
<Shapeshifter> erUSUL: ^^
<Blackkatt> Kr0ntab:  hmm i can see u but u cant see me ?
<Kr0ntab> Blackkatt, must register with nickserv
<Blackkatt> oh
<Blackkatt> one sec
<erUSUL> Shapeshifter: ?
<stroyan> adac:  Use find.    find directory -size +10M
<Pici> adac: If you're just looking for big files, you can use baobab, the disk-usage-analyzer in gnome.
<adac> stroyan: thx!
<CarlFK> what is the command to generate ssh hosts keys? (the ones found in /etc/ssh)
<adac> Pici: is this command line tool?
<adac> guess not
<Pici> adac: nope
<erUSUL> !pm | x-fak
<ubotu> x-fak: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dabaR> CarlFK: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto ?
<soundray> CarlFK: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server'
<porkpie> hi guys where do I need to check what well start automatically on a reboot
<Pici> CarlFK: I *think* its `gpg --gen-key` but check the manpages
<CarlFK> soundray: close, but I am in the installer.  pretty sure it is ssh-keygen --something
<federicomattes> Hello, can anybody help me with a sound problem in ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<soundray> CarlFK: the postinst script definitely does it. Have a look at /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst
<genii> porkpie: System-wide things that are starting or just apps for the specific user?
<soundray> !sound > federicomattes, please read the private message from ubotu
<Vlet> Anyone know how to use the win key as a modifier in the keyboard shortcuts?
<x-fak> sorry erUSUL i thought my question was so dumb that i found it was better to ask in pm
<soundray> !bum > porkpie, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> BioPod: ping
<CarlFK> soundray: thanks.  this line look like what I am looking for:  ssh-keygen -q -f "$file" -N '' "$@"
<vmlinuz`> I changed to gdm, but when i logoff and go to login window, its same as the kdm..
<gonzo64> i have an installation problem on my notebook... everytime i start the installation the kernel loads and then busybox opens and the installation doesn t continue... can someone help me plz???
<northstar> I get this error message http://pastebin.com/d1484ca9c when trying to install a kernel i just compiled.  Any ideas?!?
<federicomattes> obotu  I have sound, and yes ALSA is selected. But, when I try to open alsamixer I get 'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<usr13> ubotu, tell usr13 about bum
<gonzo64> HELP!!!!!
<DigeratiX> here is the deal, sons puter at home, he is logged in, I am at work logged in via shell, when I added his account it was a simple desktopuser, but now I want him to be able to admin the puter, how do I change that from cli
<soundray> !please | gonzo64
<ubotu> gonzo64: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<soundray> DigeratiX: 'sudo adduser son admin'
<DigeratiX> he is already added and stuff, so I still execute that command?
<soundray> DigeratiX: after that, make him log out and in again
<DigeratiX> ok
<soundray> DigeratiX: you still need to add him to the admin group
<blue|palm> does ubuntu restrict the amount of half-open tcp connections like windows does?
<stroyan> northstar:  The message is "mostly harmless".  Look in the /sbin/update-grub script to see what really happened.
<DigeratiX> root@ubuntu:/home/digerati# adduser justin admin
<DigeratiX> Adding user `justin' to group `admin' ...
<DigeratiX> Done.
<DigeratiX> sweet
<DigeratiX> thanks
<usr13> gonzo64: [Bug 129817]  Re: install fails: busybox (initramfs): can't access tty: (/dev/sda trouble?)
<soundray> gonzo64: look at the screen carefully, and see if gives any indication of why it went into busybox mode.
<northstar> stroyan: the package wouldn't install... nothing in grub because it didn't install
<gonzo64> @soundray there is nothing it loads the kernel and than it turns to busybox
<stroyan> northstar:  Oops, wrong error message.
<usr13> gonzo64: Can you go to another terminal from there?
<gonzo64> no
<gonzo64> nothing...
<usr13> tty2 or 3,4,5,6,7,8 ?
<gonzo64> nothing
<porkpie> soundray:these are services like mysql, apache and courier
<usr13> gonzo64: 7.10?
<soundray> porkpie: so?
<gonzo64> yes sir
<soundray> gonzo64: #ubuntu+1 please
<gonzo64> oh no its 7.04
<gonzo64> sry
<usr13> gonzo64: Bug 129817
<gonzo64> ?Oo
<soundray> !bug #129817
<incorrect> i have a large network,  what is considered the best monitoring tool these days, other than nagios?
<usr13> gonzo64: no, that's a 7.10 bug.
<usr13> I don't know about 7.04
<soundray> gonzo64: is this fairly recent hardware?
<gonzo64> kk
<blue|palm> does ubuntu have a firewall by default?
<Pelo> incorrect, I've heard ppl talk about wireshark but I don't know anything about it
<gonzo64> yes
<incorrect> thanks Pelo
<soundray> !firewall | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<heman> Hello
<aat1> can anyone explain the gnokii command syntax to me?
<soundray> !hi | heman
<ubotu> heman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aat1> !gnokii | aat1
<Pelo> blue|palm, yes but not enabled by default,  it's called netfilter uses  iptables for userspace (cli interface) and you can have gui frontends like firestarter
<heman> Does anyone know how I can change the look of the top and bottom menus
<soundray> aat1: what, you need someone to read the documentation to you?
<blue|palm> soundray, i know but i want to know if its enabled or not by default
<usr13> gonzo64: What processor?
<heman> so that they are smooth and transparent like on vista but without that theme...
<blue|palm> Pelo, ah thanks
<soundray> heman: right-click and select properties
<usr13> gonzo64: AMD 64?
<gonzo64> usr13: intel core 2duo
<heman> ok
<Pelo> heman,  right click properties,  you can set backgrounds on the last tab,   you can get some from gnome-look.org
<heman> cool ok thankyou both of yu
<soundray> blue|palm: it is enabled by default, but not configured to block anything.
<heman> you*
<blue|palm> soundray, thanks
<usr13> gonzo64: Well, you might look at the bug page anyway.  Maybe clues there:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129817
<}MatriX{> i dont know how to change my mac adress ( on ethernet DHCP )
<soundray> }MatriX{: not all drivers support MAC address spoofing.
* glw111 ing
<Pelo> }MatriX{, menu > system > admin > network : select card , properties
<Pelo> probably
<eyecando> hi,every one
<radioman_> hey
<heman> how do I get a theme then just for the taskbar's? Like a task bar background theme...
<Linuturk> Will a standard debian deb package work on Ubuntu feisty without problems?
<soundray> Pelo: not for the MAC address
<Pelo> heman,  check in www.gnome-look.org
<dabaR> heman: right click on the 'taskbar' and select properties...
<dabaR> heman: it is called the gnome-panel, btw.
<misreckoning> what kernel image is for AMD Turion X2 processors? amd64 or k7 or i686 ?
<heman> pelo-dabar: ok thankyou I'll try that
<soundray> }MatriX{: I haven't read this, but see if it helps: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<vmlinuz`> isn't there "system run" in gnome? Just like the "KDE > run" that kde has in its menu?
<MasterShrek> misreckoning, i use amd64 with my turionx2
<Pelo> misreckoning, probably amd64 but we tell ppl to use x86 anyway since there is some stuff missing from the amd64 version,  flash, some drivers etc
<heman> dabar, pelo: how do I know which themes are just for the taskbar?
<dabaR> vmlinuz`: alt+f2
<dabaR> heman: do what I told you to do...
<misreckoning> Pelo: well I want to use 32bit, so, i386 or k7 then?
<soundray> misreckoning: choose amd64 to get the last drop of performance. Choose i386 for better compatibility with certain closed-source applications (skype, Adobe Reader etc.)
<haha> nick eyecando
<dabaR> heman: the panel can take any picture file and use it as the background.
<misreckoning> soundray: interesting opinion :)
<Pelo> heman, usualy they are listed as  other sorry it's not realy a category in it's own right ,  or you can probably canibalise something off of a screenshot you like,  just clip the right section with gimp or something
<misreckoning> soundray: I think I can have both?
<heman> Yes I know but which one should I choose as I would like a transparent one...
<Vadi> I have a problem - changed the font from "best shapes" to "subpixel smoothing", and then back to "best shapes", but it's not doing any smoothing now, like it was before. What can I do to reset this?
<usr13> }MatriX{: you can do it at the command line:  ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:12:34:56:78
<Pelo> misreckoning, i386
<misreckoning> and then change them in grub ... right, don't know how good is that
<soundray> misreckoning: you can, but it's more work to install 32 bit programs in a amd64 system.
<heman> ok thankyou both pelo, dabar :P
<o00w> is there a way to change a script icon?
<Shapeshifter0000> Q: Which VM software should I use? It's about Windows XP, so Xen wont be a real option.
<soundray> misreckoning: I see, you want to dual-boot. That's no problem either
<misreckoning> ok thank you everybody
<Instabin|Work> how many netowrk connections can ubuntu have open at one time
<Pelo> o00w, right click   , properties,  see the icon at the top , click click
<soundray> misreckoning: it's probably only worth it if you run numbercrunching apps, like video encoding
<usr13> Instabin|Work: lots
<Cusoon959> So, what is the correct blacklist file to blacklist bcm43xx? /etc/blacklist or /etc/hotplug/blacklist?
<o00w> Pelo: ty I kept looking for a tab that had it I didn't think to click the icon
<vmlinuz`> yea that one, alt+f2 how do i put it underneath "Applications"
<CarlFK> Instabin|Work: lots
<soundray> Cusoon959: neither. It's best to add your own file blacklist-bcm43xx
<usr13> Instabin|Work: You should ask a more specific question?
<Cusoon959> soundray: but I just want to blacklist one module
<genii> Cusoon959: /etc/blacklist      pre-empts things from even getting to hotplug
<usr13> Instabin|Work: Unless you're really just looking for a number.  Are you?
<Cusoon959> ok
<soundray> Cusoon959: exactly
<Cusoon959> thanks genii :)
<genii> Cusoon959: np
<soundray> !blacklist | Cusoon959
<ubotu> Cusoon959: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Instabin|Work> usr13: Trying to max out the connection.... so is it basicly dependent on the hardware?
<Cusoon959> ah
<Cusoon959> thanks
<stroyan> northstar:  That "failed to write to pipe" error looks like maybe a gunzip ended before data was all read.  Perhaps the archive contains a bad file.  Could creating it have hit a file system full or other limit?
<soundray> Cusoon959: well, ubotu seems to be of a different opinion than I...
<heman> does anyone here use 7.10 is it worth me upgrading?
<Instabin|Work> usr13: windows xp limits the number of active connections you can have.
<soundray> heman: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<soundray> heman: and, if you have to ask, the answer is probably no.
<genii> heman: Why not wait until after Oct 18th release date to ask?
<Cusoon959> so what's the difference between adding it to modprobe.d/blacklist or /etc/blacklist?
<Instabin|Work> heman: i have used 7.10 since its been in tribe 3
<vmlinuz`> dabaR: how do i put that in applications
<genii> Cusoon959: /etc/blacklist will blacklist stuff/modules that the pnp or autoprobing may nor find
<Vlet> heman: Unless you're feeling brave, wait until it's released. 15 days.
<heman> ok thanks] 
<northstar> stroyan: not really sure
<heman> how do I change my splash screen
<Cusoon959> genii: ah...so which one should i use?
<northstar> stroyan: i complied it with initrd - figured i would drop that this time, and compile a lower version of the kernel and see what happens
<stefgl> !splash | heman
<ubotu> heman: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<soundray> heman: which one?
<stefgl> !usplash | heman
<ubotu> heman: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Vlet> heman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<elwario91> hello
<soundray> !hi | elwario91
<ubotu> elwario91: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<usr13> Instabin|Work: I don't think we have a limut with Linux.
<genii> Cusoon959: I generally just use /etc/blacklist without problems. but if it's something being autodetected that is causing the issue, perhaps try /etc/modprobe.d
<heman> ahhh thanks for your help people but im confused, I don't understand all this sudo-apt stuff
<Cusoon959> ok
<elwario91> I've removed openoffice and would like to reinstall it from the cd, how can i do?
<Cusoon959> thanks genii
<elwario91> without internet, the old version on the cd?
<heman> Sorry to be a pain but i've just moved from windows
<Cusoon959> so can I just add the line "blacklist bcm43xx" to /etc/blacklist?
<genii> Cusoon959: np
<soundray> heman: look at the private messages from ubotu
<Vlet> heman: no, it's fine :)
<Cusoon959> genii
<soundray> !sudo > heman
<soundray> !faq > heman
<arnath> hi, i just got a new computer which only has hdmi/dvi (im using the hdmi on my tv and a dvi -> vga convertor for an old vga screen)
<usr13> Instabin|Work: See: man netstat
<arnath> i boot the live cd, and the "loading" goes great
<elwario91> I've removed openoffice and would like to reinstall it from the cd, how can i do?
<ubuntu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyEncryptedRootWithInstaller < is the best encryption for root guide around but does not come up easily, i only spoted it mentioned in 1 other howto, when i finish my install should i rename the guide or link all others too it or just leave it? would it work for all versions or just fiesty/gusty?
<genii> Cusoon959: Yes, on a line of it's own, and make sure to put a carriage return after it to make a dead line
<arnath> but then the screen just dies (tried this one the vga)
<arnath> the computer seems to be running fine, but im getting no image at all
<Cusoon959> genii: ok, thanks again :)
<stroyan> northstar:  If the problem continues then using strace to record system calls may help to narrow down the cause of the failure.
<soundray> elwario91: which CD?
<heman> soundray, vlet: thanks :P
<elwario91> feisty's cd
<Cusoon959> Now how do I add ndiswrapper to bootup?
<soundray> elwario91: which one, Desktop or Alternate?
<arnath> anyone know what the problem could be?
<elwario91> the desktop one
<Lhademmor> Hey, can someone please help me with Banshee on Gutsy? I've scanned and added my library, but when I click to play a song nothing happens! It won't even start playing the song! What is wrong?
<northstar> stroyan: not sure how to do that :)   if this next compile doesn't go, i'll hunt you down    thanks for the help
<stroyan> northstar:  You would want to use strace with -o file and -f to record all the calls under forks and put it in a file to sift through later.
<Vlet> arnath: Are you connected using a DVI cable?
<northstar> northstar: oh
<arnath> Vlet: i just tried it with a hdmi cable
<northstar> stroyan: oh
<Mr_Tux> Heya, is there any official and efficient way to upgrade 50+ computers to from feisty to gutsy?
<Cusoon959> genii: Now how do I add ndiswrapper to bootup?
<arnath> Vlet: before i tested it with a dvi->vga convertor and a vga cable
<Vlet> arnath: oh :-/
<soundray> elwario91: you can't use the Desktop CD as a package repository. Install from the net.
<stefgl> Mr_Tux: you don't want that yet :-)
<elwario91> is'nt it possible?
<arnath> Vlet: so the boot seems to be working, i ge tnormal screen etc, then when the load thing is done, i get "no signal"
<Vlet> arnath: when I first installed, my DVI wouldn't work until I got proper vid card drivers... I dunoh then
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: no, but when its stable release is out, i want to be prepared
<arnath> Vlet: how do i do that?
<soundray> elwario91: no, the Desktop CD is for installation or live system use only
<jokerman009> hi. how do i connect to the internet from the command line
<jokerman009> network manager is only gui
<genii> Cusoon959: I don't use ndiswrapper so not much help with it. There are some howtos for those Broadcoms and ndiswrapper
<elwario91> ok
<llll-> how do i enable sound? (i'm on 7.10, tried whatever i could find on the forums and nothing works)
<elwario91> but you can install packages from cd without the net
<stefgl> Mr_Tux: i'd do one prototype and clone it
<stefgl> !clone | Mr_Tux:
<ubotu> Mr_Tux:: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<Cusoon959> genii: I have ndiswrapper working, I just need to know how to load the module when Ubuntu starts up
<Lhademmor> Anyone?
<arnath> Vlet: how can i install the proper drivers if im trying to install ubuntu from the live cd? :|
<soundray> elwario91: not the Desktop CD, as far as I know. You'd have to have the Alternate one
<elwario91> no you can
<Vlet> arnath: I don't know
<stefgl> !automate | Mr_Tux:
<ubotu> Mr_Tux:: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<elwario91> i installed build-essential after install
<soundray> elwario91: what's your question then?
<jokerman009> does anyone here know how to connect to a wireless network from the command line?
<usr13> Instabin|Work:  What is XP's limit on the number of active connections?
<Vlet> arnath: you may have to use the alternate CD or something
<arnath> Vlet: alternate cd? :|
<soundray> jokerman009: find out your interface name, e.g. wlan0, and run 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<dabaR> jokerman009: yes. Does it have protection?
<Vlet> arnath: when you downloaded the ubuntu iso, there was an option to download an alternate cd
<usr13> Instabin|Work: Do you know what that limit is.  (That's interesting, I did not know XP had a limit.)
<genii> Cusoon959: Generally any modules you want to always load, put the name into /etc/modules        same way as blacklist, 1 per line and make a carriage return after the end of last entry
<jokerman009> dabaR: yes
<soundray> jokerman009: or did you mean configure a connection?
<yurimxpxman> are there any pdf readers for a terminal?
<dabaR> jokerman009: do you want to tell me what kind?
<jokerman009> soundray: wep i think
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: we already cloned one machine to our computers but i hoped i can get around it for a dist-upgrade
<arnath> Vlet: o ye, i just saw it, this would allow me to fetch the drivers & install then? if so, what command would install the drivers? :D (8600GTS)
<Vlet> arnath: Are you using an ATI card?
<soundray> yurimxpxman: pdftotext
<arnath> Vlet: no, nvidia
<usr13> Instabin|Work: And I wonder if it's the same with home or pro?
<yurimxpxman> soundray: thanks
<Blackkatt> Kr0ntab:  am back
<jokerman009> basically i need to get the internet up to get X up. because i need to download fglrx driver from restricted
<Kr0ntab> i know
<soundray> jokerman009: I think you want to reply to dabaR
<Vlet> oh, the 8600... I think there have been issues with it... you should search the ubuntuforums.org for discussion about it
<jokerman009> dabaR: oops. wep .
<jokerman009> soundray: thanks
<Lhademmor> Okay then... Should I just report a bug in Launchpad saying "Banshee doesn't work"?
<Cusoon959> genii: but in /etc/blacklist i had to put "blacklist bcm43xx", so what do I put in /etc/modules? Just the name of the module, or something before it like /etc/blacklist?
<dabaR> jokerman009: do you know the key?
<jokerman009> dabaR: yeah
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: i tested perl -pi -e 's|feisty|gutsy|g' /etc/apt/sources.list and DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get dist-upgrade -y and it worked, is this discouraged?
<arnath> Vlet: o great... :< thx for your help, will have a look
<soundray> Cusoon959: same syntax
<dabaR> jokerman009: run iwlist, and post the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Cusoon959> soundray: "modules ndiswrapper"?
<DopplerDeffect> is it possible to upgrade feisty to gutsy w/o an OS reinstall?
<stefgl> Mr_Tux: a dist-upgrade for 50 machines is much more work than just doing one machine and simply clone it to the other boxes. restoring an image is far quicker than letting 50 machines go through the whole reconfiguration process of an upgrade
<usr13> jokerman009: iwconfig eth1 essid linksys
<usr13> or what ever
<usr13> jokerman009: iwlist
<stroyan> jokerman009:  You can usually start X with vesa when vendor specific configuration is not working.
<soundray> Cusoon959: sorry, misread your question. Just ndiswrapper on a line by itself
<jokerman009> stroyan: i tried with the failsafe config. it doesn't work.
<usr13> jokerman009: iwconfig eth1 key ##########
<Lhademmor> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<usr13> if it's 64 bit
<soundray> DopplerDeffect: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<soundray> !upgrade > DopplerDeffect, and read ubotu's private message
<dabaR> !upgrade > DopplerDeffect
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: 50+ computers with different hardware, that's the main-prob, so we have to reconfigure the xserver aggain and again on all those computers
<arnath> Vlet: would it do me any good to use the beta of the next version of ubuntu? as i heard this has improved support (with the new xorg thingy?)
<usr13> jokerman009: You have the wep key?
<jokerman009> usr13: thanks. i'll reboot and try it now.
<usr13> jokerman009: no
<soundray> arnath: join #ubuntu+1, read the topic and decide for yourself. My opinion: it's worth trying.
<genii> Cusoon959: ndiswrapper
<usr13> just restart the network
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: time for 50+ dist-upgrades is no problem: all the pcs can run it on the weekend :)
<jokerman009> usr13: i'm not in ubuntu now...
<DopplerDeffect> soundray, dabaR, thanks
<Cusoon959> genii: thanks. Now I'm just gonna restart to test it
<usr13> jokerman009: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<arnath> soundray: ok
<usr13> jokerman009: O
<Vlet> arnath: if I were in your shoes, I'd try it :)
<kurisutofuaa> Anyone off the top of there head the command to upgrade to 7.10 (from 7.04)? Testing it out in vm.
<Pici> kurisutofuaa: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<soundray> It's that time of the year again... +1 questions over and over
<kurisutofuaa> Pici, thanks I head over there now
<stefgl> Mr_Tux: i see...  given that the upgrade *really* works this time, you could do that. But i'll predict you will have to fix a couple of things after it anyway... have fun :-)
<heman> kurisutofuaa: I do
<riotkittie> that should be thrown in the topic. not that 99% of the people that would need to read it would :P
<soundray> riotkittie: agree on both counts ;)
<dabaR> !upgrade > kurisutofuaa
<heman> update-manager -d Is the terminal code to upgrade by you must have all feisty upgrades first
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: what do u expect that i have to fix afterwards?
<heman> hey guys why are there seperate rooms for everything
<heman> It seems silly to me
<soundray> heman: this channel not busy enough for you?
<heman> soundray: its busy yes I know but still...oh I get it lol :P sorry
<riotkittie> heman: don't  tell us to get over it.
<kurisutofuaa> dabaR, thanks
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: on my first test i had not much problems, w/o noninteractive i just got 2 questions "do you really want to upgrade" and "what services shall i restart cuz of pam-update"
<heman> riot:??? I didn't
<usr13> heman: I don't know for sure, but may be because this channel is very busy, very hard to keep up with.
<stefgl> Mr_Tux: because every upgrade until now had issues... ATM gutsy tends to push interface names from eth0 to eth1,  for example
<riotkittie> the fact of the matter is, many of the people having problems... have issue with the speed of the channel as is :P
<heman> riot: yeah I understand now :P
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: we had the same problem with feisty, on the original machine it was eth0 and on all machines based on the clone of this machine, its eth1
<soundray> riotkittie: strange, I gathered my first IRC experience in here, and I never found it *that* hard...
<riotkittie> soundray: lol. not everyone does, but i see complaints a lot :P
<soundray> Mr_Tux: probably something to do with /etc/iftab
* riotkittie has been on irc for uhm 12 years? :o 
<soundray> Mr_Tux: this binds a mac address to an interface name, so if you clone it...
<stefgl> Mr_Tux:  i would just backup the confs, and do a gutsy resinatll with the !automate method
<Mr_Tux> soundray: ah, okay, thx, i'll check this :)
<Feez> somebody know which langage I should use to make a "home made" internet redirection ?
<llll-> or how do i su to root
<soundray> Feez: which language? HTML
<Mr_Tux> stefgl: okay, i'll check what is best for our system. thank you for your help
<riotkittie> you dont su to root. use sudo.
<dabaR> !root > llll-
<Cusoon959> ok, ndiswrapper loading, but bcm43xx not blacklisted
<Cusoon959> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<heman> whats so bad about using root? I saw on the website it said don't you root unless you have to I don't understand what root is and why its so bad...?
<soundray> llll-: use sudo -i to get a root shell. Better yet, run each command individually with sudo if it needs the privileges.
<usr13> riotkittie: You are correct. Problem is, that it's hard for the helpee to do the tasks he's trying to do and look at the IRC screen the whole time, because if you look away for a few seconds when it's really busy, you have to page way up to find comments that relate to your issue.
<federicomattes> Hello. Can somebody help me with sound problem. I have sound on my dapper but when I open Mplayer it appears 'alsa-control: mixer attach default error: No such device'
<Feez> soundray:  well I want to kind of use ssh redirection of ports but without using ssh ^^
<soundray> heman: it's the name of the user empowered to do everything on the system.
<Dan> .icq.com
<Cusoon959> federicomattes: why are you using dapper?
<soundray> Feez: iptables perhaps?
<heman> soundray: so because im the only ubuntu user in the root admin?
<federicomattes> Cusoon959 I like it I I never had problems
<alexvd> hi running Gutsy on a tablet pc and have a very annoying problem.  Hibernate and suspend work and resume with no issues if I do it manually.  However when left idle and it goes to Hibernate and I try to resume it comes back fine but then it immediately shuts down.  Can anyone point me to posts that can fix this.  I have searched the forums but I can find it
<Feez> I don't have access to root on the host :D
<llll-> dabaR, soundray: i tried to sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/options.. it prompted me for my password, and after i've entered it, nothing happens
<dabaR> federicomattes: does sound work in other programs?
<Pici> alexvd: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<soundray> heman: it's best to do day-to-day, non-administration work as a non-privileged user.
<alexvd> k sorry
<soundray> llll-: try gksudo gedit...
<Cusoon959> federicomattes: you may want to update...edgy and feisty don't have problems but...they usually do things auto like sount
<Cusoon959> sound*
<federicomattes> dabaR  yes and even in Mplayer
<usr13> Feez: don't have sudo either?
<Feez> (I want to use the internet connection of my school department instead of  the one I got in my flat)
<heman> soundray: sorry for being very stupid but I don't understand why?
<Vlet> heman: It's kind of like wearing a seat belt.
<llll-> soundray: doesn't work either
<Pici> heman: Have you read the information that !sudo profives?
<soundray> heman: there are various reasons: protection from others (attackers from the outside), and protection from yourself.
<usr13> Feez: vnc might be what you're looking for.
<federicomattes> dabaR  I tried to configure a bluetooth headset yesterday and then something was broken
<Vlet> heman: If you have to type "sudo some-command" then type a password, you're more likely to think a little bit more about what you're about to do
<soundray> heman: as root, you can destroy your entire installation with a simple five-letter command.
<dabaR> federicomattes: does sound now work in other programs?
<usr13> Feez: or ssh -X  ?
<soundray> heman: and if your root account is disabled, it's harder to crack, because the attacker would have to guess your username *and* your passwor
<soundray> d
<Vlet> heman: I have in the past, accidentally deleted lots of very important things because I forgot I was logged in as root, and mistook which directory I was in
<heman> vlet, soundray, pici: Oh I understand so should I make another accunt for non-admin tasks then, oh and also what is the command...
<federicomattes> dabaR the sound works in all programs!
<Feez> usr13:  I can use ssh -X which works well but I just want my programs to run on my computer while sending packets to the host and the host send it to the internet
<Pici> heman: No, just use your normal user account, and use sudo for administrative tasks.
<heman> vlet: ok but I don't even know how to code so how could I do that?
<Pici> !sudo | heman read these links
<ubotu> heman read these links: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<soundray> llll-: anything when you do a 'gksudo xlogo'?
<ChrisBatman> new to ubuntu server as of today - looks great, but does anyone know of a webmin type program to administer everything?
<federicomattes> dabaR  when I write alsamixer  appears:  'alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device'
<kane77> I have a problem with my wifi in my laptop (it's broadcom) I installed the fwcutter but it acts strange: it works (I have eth1 listed in ifconfig, it scans with iwlist scan), then when I enable roaming mode it still seems to work, but when I disable it again it stops working and it disapears from ifconfig, iwlist says eth1 doesn't support scanning.. do you think that this is a driver issue?
<Opspin> Hvad s Kris!
<Feez> usr13:  so I was thinking to do my own server/client program
<Vlet> heman: linux is a powerful thing, and can be a little confusing at the beginning. it's best to just log in as your mortal user; you never know when you can accidentally do something bad :)
<usr13>  Feez: maybe export DISPLAY=:0.1
<heman> pici: I've read that before thankyou :P, but I don't know how to code so wouldn't my only threat be other people really...?
<heman> vlet: lol
<llll-> soundray: nothing either
<Feez> usr13: what does that do ?
<heman> Vlet: ok urm how do I make a mortal user?
<soundray> heman: no, especially since you're inexperienced, you're likely to get something wrong and hose your system.
<Vlet> heman: well, when you log into your system, you log in as 'heman', right? (or whatever your username is)
<riotkittie> heman: for the most part, you are a mortal user.  you have administrator rights (if you're the only user on your machine), but you have to invoke them
<heman> vlet: yes
<federicomattes> dabaR  should I give you some other information?
<dabaR> federicomattes: so your issue is that you are unable to use the alsamixer?
<heman> soundray: ok I get ya
<heman> riot: I am the only user
<riotkittie> you do that by prefixing the command with sudo when running in the terminal, or gksu if it's a GUI app. otherwise, you enter your PW when prompted
<heman> riot: accept when my family use open office & the net...
<Vlet> heman: well, then you're set. your user can not delete/modify important system files without specifically telling the computer that you want to do so
<Feez> usr13:  I know it's a bit tricky ^^
<federicomattes> dabaR  ok fine, but... How can I make this works again?
<profanephobia> Is there a way to set firefox's proxy settings with terminal
<heman> vlet: ok so I can keep the account im on aslong as im not too curious
<ChrisBatman> anyone out there? webmin type program for Ubuntu?
<Nashu> Hy
<soundray> ChrisBatman: I don't think there is. You can always install ubuntu-desktop and administer via remote desktop
<heman> So how would I go about learning what commands do what then, so that I know what commands I should & shouldn't type and don't have to revert back to IRC 24/7
<soundray> !cli > heman, private message
<Nashu> I'd like to know where are the icons for the HDD, you know the regular icons Ubuntu puts when it  detects a new drive
<Vlet> heman: well, if you see some cool how-to on ubuntuforums that tells you how to modify your system to do nifty things, you'll likely need to have 'super-user privileges'. In gnome (that's the name of the graphical interface un ubuntu) some apps will ask you to enter your password again to allow that app to do superuser stuff (like add accounts)
<DopplerDeffect> why is the java sdk not considered one of eclipses dependencies? it would have made my life a lot easier
<federicomattes> dabaR ?
<profanephobia> ChrisBatman, you could always setup ssh and control it that way
<heman> soundray: reading
<ChrisBatman> yes - i just want easy apache and dhcp setting capabilities
<ChrisBatman> i like the graphical interface rather than conf files
<Jaymac> heman: here is a decent pdf file: http://fosswire.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/fwunixref.pdf
<soundray> DopplerDeffect: probably because you can user other java vms with it. Feel free to report it as a bug, though.
<heman> vlet: ok well I've had to enter my pass about 20 times since I installed 3 days ago
<BHSPitMonkey> DopplerDeffect, so that you can choose your own jdk
<}Matrix{> i have a problem.. i dont know why ( http://86.106.92.114/mda/testing.php ) dont works ? it download instead of open it ( with firefox ) please help
<BHSPitMonkey> people would get a tad upset if they were locked into a certain one
<}Matrix{> what i did wrong ? do i have installed php ?
<ChrisBatman> webmin works fine if you download the new debian version - just tried - YAY!  thanks guys
<Vlet> heman: that's normal at first, but once your system is set up well, you'll rarely have to do so. I haven't had to enter mine in a few days
<heman> jaymac: thanks
<DopplerDeffect> soundray, wasn't really complaining, just took me a while to figure out why it wasn't recognizing my import statements
<usr13> Feez: I walked away from the terminal for a couple minutes.  What is tricky? Did you get my last suggestion?  xport DISPLAY=:0.1
<heman> vlet: ok :P
<federicomattes> I need help with ALSAMIXER!
<dabaR> federicomattes: I am asking you whether what you need fixed is: Alsamixer can not be opened.
<soundray> BioPod: ping
<Jaymac> heman, no problem :)
<cliechti> palm users here? i try to restore a device but no data gets downloaded (restore from gpilotd completes successfully - doing nothing useful)
<heman> I think I now understand why most hackers use linux :S
<usr13> export not xport
<Vlet> heman: btw, there aren't really any 'bad' commands, it's more how you use them. If I were in a directory /home/vlet/somestuff/ and I wanted to get rid of everything (including sub-folders) I would type: rm -Rf *
<Jaymac> heman, also: https://help.ubuntu.com/pdf/ubuntu/C/desktopguide.pdf
<Jaymac> that is the Ubuntu desktop guide
<soundray> cliechti: can you rephrase the problem?
<genii> Vlet: Perhaps not the best idea to plant in the mind of a new linux user who may experiment with it LOL
<Vlet> heman: but if I was logged in as root but forgot I was, and happened to think I was in /home/vlet/somestuff, but was actually in / and typed rm -Rf *, it would delete everything on the computer
<heman> vlet: ok so I think I understand...
<Vlet> genii: ohh yeah ;)
<federicomattes> dabaR I'd like to fix alsamixer. I can't open Volume control... but I got sound. Until yesterday, before I tried to install that bluetooth headset, everything worked well
<}Matrix{> /who lol
<cliechti> soundray: palm device had empty batteries, need to restore it. the gnome applet has a "restore" function. when it prompts to, i press the hotsync button, it strarts working. however after 2 seconds it is done and not restored
<}Matrix{> wich is the command to open my ssh ?
<heman> vlet: :O jaymac: thanks :P
<federicomattes> dabaR I don't know whether the problem is ALSAMIXER or samethong else. I'm not much experienced Sorry
<soundray> cliechti: this may sound obvious, but did you backup your device before?
<cliechti> soundray: yes, often. i must also add that i'm on gutsy
<Nashu>  I'd like to know where are the icons for the HDD, you know the regular icons Ubuntu puts when it  detects a new drive
<heman> vlet: what does killall proc do (am I allowed to ask stuff like this here or is there another IRC for all this...?)
<Jaymac> cliechti, go to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<soundray> cliechti: you shouldn't have said that. Now we're offtopic. Never mind, I don't think you have a gutsy problem.
<Mthed> What can i do with .bin files?
<dabaR> federicomattes: no worries...
<Vlet> heman: If you wonder what a certain command does, type: man killall
<Jaymac> give yourself run permissions and execute them with ./file.bin
<soundray> cliechti: are you sure you've pointed the restore process to the backup from which you want to restore?
<dabaR> Mthed: probably run them after chmod +x'in gthem
<brobostigon> .bin are executable
<soundray> brobostigon: not necessarily
<dabaR> federicomattes: run lsof /dev/ds*, and post the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<federicomattes> dabaR thanks :)
<brobostigon> alot of the time they are
<soundray> Mthed: there are various types of files ending in .bin -- where does yours come from?
<}Matrix{> is there anyone knows why my php dont works ? i try with firefox and says to download it..
<riotkittie> killall <process> kills all instances of a process
<arnath> Vlet: if i use the regular cd and i do the safe mode thing or something, it seems to work (so far)
<heman> vlet: but how do I know I wont do something bad?
<cliechti> soundray: it proposes the folder with appended "backup" but there is no "backup" subfolder here. i have a folder "0" instead. i tried the backup function with and without "backup" and "0" appended. same result every time
<soundray> brobostigon: they might as well not be, so your reply is not helpful, but potentially confusing
<Mthed> I downloaded netbeans and JDK in a bundle. https://sdlc5e.sun.com:443/ECom/EComActionServlet/DownloadPage:~:com.sun.sunit.sdlc.content.DownloadPageInfo;jsessionid=CA488DA623FBACE59418A52877F077F3;jsessionid=CA488DA623FBACE59418A52877F077F3
<Jaymac> heman, you shouldn't need to kill a program unless it has stopped responding...
<Mthed> I'm trying to program some java but couldn't get the scanner working in eclipse.
<soundray> Mthed: please don't use that. Install the ubuntu java packages instead. Private message from ubotu:
<soundray> !java > Mthed
<nomego> has anyone tried virtualization in ubuntu?
<soundray> nomego: I've tried ubuntu in virtualization ;)
<heman> jaymac: oh so killall proc means kill all progarms open so in otherwords its like the windows equvilant as task manager...?
<usr13> Mthed: Are you sure you can't get what you need from the package manager?
<Losos> anyone can help me with me sound card ?;)
<federicomattes> dabaR I wrote at the terminal:  sudo lsof /dev/ds*  ENTER.  Nothing appears..
<nomego> soundray: not quite what I was after ;)
<Vlet> heman: Well, as long as you're logged in as your regular user, nothing you do can wreck your install of ubuntu... only the files and settings for that user
<soundray> !sound > Losos, read the private message from ubotu please
<dabaR> federicomattes: try lsof /dev/sn*
<usr13> Mthed:  apt-cache search java
<Jaymac> heman, you have to specify a process.... killall proc won't do anything
<Vlet> heman: Like, you can make a huge mess in your room, but it's not going to effect the foundation of your hosuer
<Vlet> house
<Jaymac> killall pidgin (if you want to kill the messaging program pidgin) will kill pidgin
<usr13> Mthed: But to answer your question: sudo  chmod +x javastuff.bin &&   ./javastuff.bin
<arnath> hmm, wots the command to mount a linux partition?
<heman> vlet, jaymac: ok I understand so the worst you can do with linux is completly uninstall the OS's so you would have to re-install again
<arnath> (ext3)
<arnath> mount -t ? /dev/...
<usr13> sudo ./javastuf.bin
<federicomattes> dabaR  I tried   lsof /dev/sn*  ENTER. Nothing...
<Jaymac> heman, you couldn't do that unless you were running with administrator privileges
<soundray> !fstab > arnath, please read the private message from ubotu
<arnath> soundray: i dont want to fstab it, just add it once (im in the livecd and want to back up some files before i install)
<Vlet> heman: well, as a regular user the only thing you could do is mess up your preferences/desktop kind of stuff. That's why not running as root is good. you can go nuts with weird commands, and it won't break the OS
<heman> jaymac: I know I was just saying that if I did muck up all I would need to do was re-install ubuntu again, not anything else
<soundray> arnath: for temporary mounting, 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt' (adapt the device name)
<ganes1> how can i access ntfs drive??
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dabaR> federicomattes: please do ls /dev and post that to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arnath> soundray: "you must specify the filesystem type" (i tried -t ext3)
<heman> vlet: cool but still how do I know im a normal user and not an admin im not looked into the root account just the one it set up for me at the beginning
<usr13> heman: You can wreck any system if you try hard enough.  just do:  "rm -rf /"   and you'll definately have to re-install.
<heman> vlet, jaymac: brb thanks for all your help btw very useful :)
<Vlet> heman: then you're a regular user
<Vlet> heman: glad to help :)
<soundray> arnath: you're not giving it the correct /dev/sdXy name
<nomego> If I have some servers (one running windows), what would be the best virtualization technology? is vmware my only option for unmodified linux-systems and other platforms?
<usr13> heman: But you'd have to use sudo or root to do that.
<soundray> arnath: how is the drive connected?
<Jaymac> heman, you're welcome
<heman> usr13: :S ok but I wont put thank vlet: :) brb
<arnath> soundray: sataII and im lookin at fdisk -l, its sdb2
<heman> ok I going for dinner brb
<heman> thanks usr aswell
<arnath> hmm, sec
<Yourname``> Hello. I have a few troubles on Feisty. First, I'm trying to run an application (A gnome app) under different users. How can I? I'm using the 64bit version. Next, I'm also trying to run a VNC server that's available right after it boots up, not after a user logs on the gnome. How can I?
<arnath> ah sorry, was sdb1, had it mixed up, thx
<bentlegen> does anyone know if there's a php 5.2.4 package i can install via apt-get on debian/ubuntu?
<federicomattes> dabaR ok I have already posted it
<Jaymac> bentlegen, check synaptic
<soundray> Yourname``: please ask one question at a time. To log in an extra user, use Quit-Switch user
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  'su' i belive can let usetrs change to other users. or  ya could 'ssh -X localhost as the new user' (but thats extreme) :)
<barduck> Hi, does the 7.10 includes wubi with it and if not, is there a way to use wubi with 7.10 otherwise ?
<Pici> barduck: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<dabaR> federicomattes: Please tell me the URL.
<federicomattes> dabaR http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39457/
<Jaymac> barduck, wubi is unofficial and unsupported, try #ubuntu+1 for gutsy issues :)
<barduck> ok,ok...sorry. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  as for vnc. - Vnc is a rather complex tool. and is very flexiable. You could spawn a vncsession from the rc.local. BUt you will have to give it some artuments and so forth. also its possible to run vnc from inetd, where it spawns a session on the fly. giving a gdm login screen.
<usr13> Yourname``: to run an application as a different user, well you just have to log in as that user.  (Not sure I understand your question.)
<dabaR> barduck: you could try searching google for "ubuntu gutsy wubi".
<arnath> soundray: and how do i mount an external usb drive?
<Mthed> Any idea why i can't get my code working on eclipse?
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  simple way - is to have a user ssh in, and run 'vncserver' (properly configured of course) then just run a vncclient on the local machine.
<Pici> Mthed: Whats the question?
<rbn> ola
<LinuxJuggalo> arnath: mount /media/drivename
<Jaymac> bentlegen, my synaptic just lists php 5.2.3
<rbn> kon kien ablo
<ganes1>  Jaymac:how can i access ntfs drive??
<soundray> arnath: exactly the same, just adapt the device name. And umount /mnt first, probably
<Furionn> Hello, can anyone suggest me a link to see how to set my own shell server on ubuntu?
<rbn> ??
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: After doing so (vncserver), it literally crashes every GUI app I try to open.
<arnath> o crap, im getting "/dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table" ??
<soundray> Furionn: '
<dabaR> federicomattes: lsof /dev/dsp
<soundray> Furionn: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<rbn> yo mem piro en ingles
<rbn> no ablo na
<Furionn> thx soundray
<soundray> !es | rbn
<ubotu> rbn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dabaR> rbn: portuguese?
<Jaymac> ganes1, go to Place>Computer - is it listed there?
<rbn> bye bye
<federicomattes> dabaR  I tried lsof /dev/dsp  and nothing appears
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  i normally use vnc4server, and tweak my own .vnc/xstartup to run a very simple window manager and a xterm window.  I had issues some time ago with vnc and gnome/kde (never did find out why)
<Pskol__> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dabaR> federicomattes: lsof /dev/snd
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  when in doubt simpilify and troubleshoot. :0
<vsayikiran> what is the use of lost+found folder
<arnath> soundray: is it normal that fdisk -l says "sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table", but that i can mount & read it?
<arnath> (should i be worried?)
<federicomattes> dabaR  I tried  lsof /dev/snd and nothing appears ...
<arnath> (sdc is the external usb)
<soundray> arnath: no, that's not normal. But I've had that type of trouble myself with fdisk and externals.
<ganes1> Jaymac:i can see..those...but it is write protected
<Yourname``> Ok, guys, let me actually tell you what I'm trying to do. Basically, I have a filesharing app called Phex. I want it to run as user1, user2, user3, user4. Phex is a GUI-gnome utility, uses Java to run. How can I do it? (nothing should be command line, to be honest.)
<usr13> arnath: No worries, that's ok.
<Furionn> soundray:  Im newbie in linux/ubuntu, can you tell me with details or give me a link so i can read and learn?
<dabaR> federicomattes: please post the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<soundray> !ssh | Furionn
<ubotu> Furionn: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<arnath> pfew, it would be an insurmountable loss of data
<Furionn> better way:) thank you
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  'nothing command  line' really puts the shackles on that task then.
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: Ok, well, fine. Let's do command line, lol
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  could use xnest, and make a script that launches it 4 times, once for each user  i guess.
<}Matrix{> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<stefgl> Yourname``: su will let you start programms as different users
<soothsayer> I have a file that I deleted, but the file descriptor is still open (i.e. it's not actually deleted yet). How can I recover it?
<vsayikiran> what is use of 'lost+folder' folder
<federicomattes> dabaR  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39458/
<usr13> Yourname``: I suppose you could use vnc for that, I think, someone correct me, if need be.
<soundray> vsayikiran: it's lost+found
<soundray> vsayikiran: fsck writes to it if it finds corrupted data it can save
<Yourname``> stefgl: I tried it, it gave me some java errors.
<RATTT> does ubuntu have a character map?
<RATTT> java
<dabaR> vsayikiran: files that are not linked to noone.
<RATTT> was ur prob, i know java
<MrDeadLock> Applications ---> Accessories ---> Character map.
<Pici> !who | RATTT
<ubotu> RATTT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vsayikiran> what is use of 'lost+found' folder in /, /home
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,   make the 4 users, install 'sux' then 'sux username'  then THAT user has to run the app. .. repeate for each user.. This will be a bit hard to script in 1 command.
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  the users .bashrc or .bash_profile perhaps could auto-run the app.
<usr13> Yourname``: And you are saying that  user1, user2, user3, user4  need to log in from [diffenent]  remote machines?
<RATTT> anyone here know if there is a character map in ubuntu....i need to type a wierd character which isnt on my keyboard?
<Pici> vsayikiran: Its for the ext filesystem when fsck is run.
<ganes1> Jaymac:its write protected..how can write to it
<Yourname``> usr13: Nope. All in one machine.
<glw119> RATTT:just as MrDeadLock said:  Applications ---> Accessories ---> Character map.
<RATTT> thnx
<Losos> well, my sound card still doesnt work:) i tried the manual
<Yourname``> I can't believe this, as this sounds like a limitation. I have 4 roomies who will be using this ubuntu box for files, etc. So, I'm giving them Phex. They will come, logon to their user, start phex and get/send their files.
<SuperLag> So... you've tried to install a package, and your dpkg setup is hosed. apt-get -f install does nothing but return the same messages, which also aren't fixable. I'm in an endless loop of dependencies, but don't want to have to reinstall if I can avoid it. How can I fix this?
<Losos> anyone to help guys;)?
<usr13> Yourname``: Are you sure you are answering my question as I asked it?  (I would have expected "All FROM one machine.")
<soundray> RATTT: there is a Character Palette applet for the panel
<Yourname``> All I wanted to do is run a VNC server, so I can login from work and login to each user, run phex and keep it running.
<generalsnus> is there somthing like "system restore" for ubuntu? so you could set restore points and so on?
<Pici> generalsnus: Not yet.
<Dr_willis> generalsnus,  not really.
<federicomattes> dabaR ?
<stefgl> Yourname``: use 'sux' if you need to pass X credentials
<deichgraf> hi. I have a short question: where can I configure how much virtual desktops I want to have?
<stefgl> !info sux | Yourname``
<ubotu> yourname``: sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<soundray> Yourname``: in that case, I suggest you configure autologin and remote desktop. Then you can VNC in from work and do what you need to do.
<Yourname``> usr13: I'm trying to answer to everyone in here, so please chill out a little. Frustration is abound trying to make something work. Anyway, everything is being done on one machine.
<Dr_willis> vncserver can be a tad picky at time. theres several variants of it. Ive had the best luck with vnc4server lately.
<Losos> guys common ;) soundcard problem!:)
<Yourname``> soundray: It's almost impossible to make vnc work properly..
<mady> bonsoir tout le monde
<generalsnus> So, my best bet would be "deep freeze" or some imaging tools?
<federicomattes> dabaR did you see lspci posted?
<soundray> Yourname``: no, it's very easy if you go via System-Preferences-Remote desktop.
<Spycko[> #ubuntu-fr marche pas
<soundray> Yourname``: you may have to configure your router(s) appropriately.
<Yourname``> soundray: I tried that, and it kept saying wrong password. :(
<Yourname``> soundray: This box has no router/firewall or anything at all. So no worries on that end.
<arnath> spycko: ca marche pour moi :|
<usr13> Yourname``: can't you just leave it running in the first place? (Not sure I understand all there is to know about phex.)
<vsayikiran> Pici: can i delete that folder
<dabaR> federicomattes: please show me the output of lsmod as well on pastebin
<Yourname``> usr13: Yes, I can. But as user1. I want it to keep running as user2, user3, etc.
<stefgl> Yourname``: but you don't need to run a complete remote session. 'sux user1 p2p-app && sux user2 p2p-app'
<dabaR> federicomattes: yes, sorry about the wait.
<soundray> Yourname``: you seem convinced already that your problem is untractable. That's not the attitude.
<usr13> Yourname``:  You can't just leave those users logged in and phex running?  (I think that's what I'm trying to say.)
<Yourname``> soundray: I'm sorry. It's just that I've tried for over 8 hours, and nothing seems to work.
<Yourname``> usr13: From gnome?
<federicomattes> dabaR  lsmod  posted:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39459/
<usr13> Yourname``: phex is a p2p GUI app.  Right?
<Yourname``> usr13: As common-sensical as it sounds, I don't think I tried THAT!
<Yourname``> usr13: Yes, it is.
<usr13> Ok.
<dabaR> federicomattes: try alsamixer -D /dev/dsp, please
<vsayikiran> Pici: can i delelte 'lost+found' folder
<usr13> Yourname``: well, try it and see... :)
<kane77> I have a problem with my wifi in my laptop (it's broadcom) I installed the fwcutter but it acts strange: it works (I have eth1 listed in ifconfig, it scans with iwlist scan), then when I enable roaming mode it still seems to work, but when I disable it again it stops working and it disapears from ifconfig, iwlist says eth1 doesn't support scanning.. do you think that this is a driver issue?
<stefgl> vsayikiran: you're not supposed to do that. system folder on ext2/3
<federicomattes> dabaR  it shows: ALSA lib control.c:817:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/dsp
<federicomattes> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Yourname``> usr13: Yeah, I think I'm going to do that.. gonna have to run to datacentre.
<xImortal> hi
<xImortal> =D
<dabaR> federicomattes: try alsamixer -D /dev/snd, please
<federicomattes> dabaR ALSA lib control.c:817:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/dsp   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<usr13> kane77: sounds normal to me.
<Furionn> where to write any commands like sudo, apt etc*
<dabaR> federicomattes: brb
<xImortal> 
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  or manually spawn a vncserver from the rc.local file running as the user you want. that way you have a 'hidden/remote' desktop.  you will NOT see the currently running desktop when you vnc in. but the remote one.
<arnath> Furionn: console
<xImortal>  verdade
<soothsayer> Here is the answer to my question if anyone is interested: http://sial.org/blog/2006/07/recover_deleted_files.html
<xImortal> tambm concordo
<heman> Im back
<xImortal> x;
<kane77> usr13, i don't think this is normal...
<usr13> kane77: if you dissable the driver, you are essentially turning off the device.
<Dr_willis> vncserver  is one of those flexiable tools.. that can be so.. usefull.. once ya learn its ins and outs.
<stefg> !br  | xImortal
<ubotu> xImortal: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: That sounds about right. How can I do it? I have no idea about the workings of rc.local. :(
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  its a bash script. :)
<xImortal> stefg :P ok.
<xImortal> ;x
<usr13> kane77: and you won't see the network device name anymore.
<Furionn> how to reach there arnath? sorry im so newbie:)
<federicomattes> dabaR  federico@Federico-ubuntu:~$ alsamixer -D /dev/snd    ALSA lib control.c:817:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/snd   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for /dev/snd: No such file or directory
<kane77> usr13, that's badly written I meant I disable roaming mode... not the card
<usr13> kane77: O
<exilio> hola
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  if using vnc4server, you can make a users .vnc/xstartup run what you like.
<arnath> Furionn: programs -> accessoires -> terminal
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  you could spawn 4 vncserver sessions one for each user even that way.
<Furionn> thanks :)
<exilio> some body speak spanish?????
<Some_ux> Hi, is the username admin, taken in ubuntu?
<arnath> np
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<usr13> kane77: So, what command are you using to dissable roaming?
<murkyMurk> exilio: i believe they do in spain
<exilio> allguien que hable espaol???
<exilio> grub err 17
<dgjones> !es | exilio
<ubotu> exilio: please see above
<stefg> !es | exilio
<ubotu> exilio: please see above
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: Is there a way it could automatically do the spawning once the machine boots up? And is there a GUI config util?
<kane77> usr13, the gui config
<exilio> grub error 17
<exilio> how can i fix it
<exilio> ??
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  rc.local runs befor X even starts..  so that IS when it boots up.
<stefg> !grub | exilio
<ubotu> exilio: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> Some_ux: no
<murkyMurk> Some_ux: nope, admin is root (kinda)
<kane77> usr13, I also set it to settings it was before (static IP, no WEP etc)
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  as for a GUI.. no idea there.. I doubt it. thats what scripting is all about.
<usr13> kane77: Then I don't know what the GUI app is really doing, but sounds like it's just unloading the driver.
<Some_ux> so i can create a new user with the name admin ?
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: Ah, gotcha! Is there somewhere I can read something about rc.local to see how it'll span out?
<genii> Some_ux: Yes
<exilio> i install linux from a usb with syslinux
<exilio> but
<Some_ux> cool
<kane77> usr13, so how should I disable the roaming mode from terminal?
<usr13> kane77: What you need to do is set up multiple profiles and just switch from one to the other.
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  i would start by reading the vncserver manual.   rc.local is Just a simle bash script.   everything ran in there gets ran as root.
<exilio> when the computer load
<exilio> grub error 17
<exilio> how can i fix it ??
<exilio> please help me
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: So, I'm guessing I use sux to run stuff through rc.local?
<hgjjjf> how do i recover songs deleted and emptied out of th trashcan?
<stefg> !please | exilio
<ubotu> exilio: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<usr13> kane77: I don't know, just set the essid to a specific name, rather than "any" or what ever it is.
<Spycko[> je veux allez sur le forum fr
<stefg> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  so i 'guess' the process would be similer to..   make a .vnc/xstartup for each user that spawns a simple window manager, (like jwm) and the tool you want to run., then  use 'sudo username vncserver' for each user in rc.local
<usr13> kane77: setting essid to "any" would be roaming mode, I think.
<hgjjjf> how do i recover songs deleted and emptied out of th trashcan?
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  you would NOT use 'sux' from rc.local
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  Sux lets other users apps show up on your current desktop
<federicomattes> dabaR   do you need some other information?
<Some_ux> where is a users home directory defined ?
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  you could make one user, that has a script that spawns the app for all 4 users. using sux i guess. :)
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: Depends on the file system (may not be possible)
<usr13> kane77: and you would control that with iwconfig.  e.g.  iwconfig eth1 essid linksys    or   iwconfig eth1 any
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: I wouldn't mind that either.. actually, all of them showing up in one place.
<Dr_willis> That way it would be one vncserver instance not 4
<JG3X> @ find configuring cisco firewalls
<soundray> Some_ux: in  /etc/passwd
<hgjjjf> soothsayer can u run me through on how in anycase
<usr13> kane77: corrections: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid linksys    or  sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any
<Some_ux> cool
<usr13> kane77: iwconfig   with no arguments will show current settings
<jason__> what file do i have to edit to let hddtemp run without needing the root password?
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: The procedure is different depending on the filesystem. If is ext2 there is 'e2undel' or 'recover'. There is also a procedure that I know works for reiserfs3
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: Yeah, that sounds easier to me.. lol
<federicomattes> dabaR  ?
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  as i said. vnc is flexiable and powerfull.. and has a lot of 'nested' shell scripts it uses to do things.
<bloodboy> i would like to konw what filesystem is the most reliable in Linux?
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: As for other file systems I do not know
<kane77> usr13, strange is that card lists if I use iwconfig, but not with ifconfig (normally it lists also there)
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  using jwm as the window manager for vnc will save a lot of resources also.
<bloodboy> is ext3 FS good?
<hgjjjf> soothsayer:  its for ext3
<usr13> jason__: hddtemp.conf I would imagine.
<murkyMurk> kane77: man iwconfig is very well written.  ap auto is probably what you need for auto-roaming
<bloodboy> how about Reizer FS?
<soundray> jason_: you should run hddtemp as a daemon from /etc/rc.local. Then you can have readouts with user privileges
<hgjjjf> how do i recover songs deleted and emptied out of the trashcan?
<soothsayer> hgjjjf:  http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<soundray> bloodboy: ext3 is the best-tested in desktop/laptop/workstation scenarios
<dabaR> federicomattes: not sure what to do.
<hgjjjf> soothsayer:  thnks
<usr13> kane77: May be that it will only show in ifconfig if it is connected to a live network.
<usr13> guessing  ^^^
<Yourname``> Dr_willis: I'm trying to look for vnc documentation for the one in Ubuntu so I can understand all of it.. but it seems to be hidden somewhere, heh
<dabaR> federicomattes: google with the entire error message when you run just 'alsamixer'
<federicomattes> dabaR  thanks
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: Umm. Did you read it?
<stefg> hgjjjf: you better have a backup. ext3 has no working undelete-tool
<bloodboy> kthx for the info soundray
<anto> Heya guys i just got a gusty update today an i have totaly forgotten how to reinstall my nvidia drivers !
<murkyMurk> kane77: ifconfig just shows enabled devices....ifconfig wlan0 up (or wahtever yours in called) should make sure it's shown
<usr13> Yourname``: try:  man vncserver
<hgjjjf> stefg no and soothsayer yes
<soundray> anto: wrong channel, please join #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  ive been usign vnc for years and years. :) read the 'vncserver' file. (yes ITS a script) and theres dozens of vnc tutorial sites out.. gentoo wiki pages have some good info also.
<Dr_willis> Yourname``,  vncserver --help is handy also.
<anto> Doh oki
<b3nw> anyone know a program that that allows you to watch input/output of sound?
<usr13> anto has gone beta on us! :)
<soundray> b3nw: you mean like an oscilloscope?
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: Maybe you can try 'magicrescue'
<Yourname``> Gotcha.
<Yourname``> Thanks guys.
<b3nw> let me look, thanks soudnray
<soundray> b3nw: 'apt-cache search oscilloscope'
<kane77> murkyMurk, but ifconfig eth1 up doesn't work at that time (says that there is no such device)
<usr13> anto: apt-cache search nvidia
<usr13> will get u started^^
<murkyMurk> kane77: eth1 might not be the name of your device. ra0 wlan0 are both possibles
<hgjjjf> thnks again soothsayer
<soothsayer> hgjjjf: Okay.
<kane77> murkyMurk, eth1  is the name.. only when this happens it is gone...
<Some_ux> where is it customary to place downloaded installation files for applications which serve all users
<usr13> kane77: ifconfig  [show network device names] 
<soundray> Some_ux: /usr/local or /opt
<usr13> iwconfig  [show wireless device names] 
<soundray> Some_ux: wikipedia has a good page on FHS (the filesystem hierarchy standard)
<murkyMurk> kane77: refresh the problem for me
<Some_ux> soundray: thanks
<usr13> murkyMurk: kane77 is trying to figure out how to easily switch from one hetwork to another with his wireless nic.
<kane77> murkyMurk, it's broadcom with fwcutter, when I enable roaming mode and then disable it again the interface just disapears... after restart it's back.. could this be driver related?
<generalsnus> is there any way of connecting to a ubuntu box..from a winxp cmd line?
<devious`> hi all
<Furionn> Is that possible to make a shell and create egg/bnc?
<murkyMurk> usr13: ahhh. Use iwlist to discover devices, iwconfig to reassociate it to the new ap, ifconfig to down and then up it
<murkyMurk> kane77: yep.
<devious`> ppl, i got a q
<devious`> when i was installing kubuntu, i denied the use of paging file, since i have 2Gb RAM.. Is that a good idea or not? If not, can i change that now?
<soundray> generalsnus: telnet (but it's not safe)
<usr13> murkyMurk: And it's not a fully supported card, so it's going to have a non-standard device name.
<cliechti> generalsnus: something like running a SSH server on ubuntu and logging in from xp with putty/plink?
<soundray> generalsnus: you could install Cygwin -- that will give you a bash shell with ssh
<Furionn> Is that possible to make a shell and create egg/bnc?
<stefg> soundray, Some_ux : installed apllications go there, but to store archives ususally /usr/src (source code) or /var/local would be used. /usr is readonly by definition, so you can't download to there
<profanephobia> I need a way to message an xp client over a LAN by the IP address
<murkyMurk> usr13: ewwwww..the words 'linux wifi' and 'not fully supported device' still send shivers down my spine
<generalsnus> hm..does putty require an installation?
<Some_ux> using /opt here
<usr13> kane77: haveing a wireless card running under ndsiwrapper will not have full range of functions.
<cliechti> generalsnus: no, you can grab the zip archive. it is a single exe
<vsayikira1> the default trash folder for /media/sda7 is .Trash_username folder i want to change this to some another folder is it possible?
<usr13>  murkyMurk, Then use fully supported device, (if you want ease of use).  :)
<stefg> vsayikira1: no
<deb_user> after upgrading to edge, then to feisty, and having inumerable and very intractable problems with fglrx and xserver, i finally removed fglrx, reconfigured xserver, and now I get a spash screen but after logging in the command line comes up in a little black box at the left hand corner...no GNOME, please help
<soundray> vsayikira1: use a symlink: 'ln -sf /path/to/.Trash-username /path/to/someothername'
<NiCo_1985> generalsnus, nope
<nerdzyboy> Im running ubuntu 7.10b, Im having a problem with my wifi card, it is being detected properly, the network manager connects properly to any network but the speed never gets over 10-12 kb/s is that normal? (in windows i can get speeds of 800 kb/s with the same card...)
<Pici> nerdzyboy: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<ganes1> soundray:inside drive "file system" i m not able to create folder..can u help??
<Some_ux> how do i move entire directories ?
<soundray> ganes1: prepend sudo
<soundray> Some_ux: with mv
<vsayikira1> what is difference b'ween symlink and link
<Some_ux> soundray: i am trying without success
<deb_user> anybody know why the command line comes up in a little black box after trying to login?  can't seem to get to my desktop in the GUI
<soundray> Some_ux: what does it say?
<henry> hi
<Some_ux> mv: inter-device move failed: `vmware-server-distrib/' to `/opt/vmware/vmware-server-distrib'; unable to remove target: Is a directory
<soundray> deb_user: take a look at $HOME/.xsession-errors to see if a failure has been logged
<vsayikira1> soundray: is it necessary that both folders should have same permissions
<murkyMurk> usr13: I do now. This was at the beginning of wifi when ndiswrapper was the only option for a lot of cards.
<ravihp> /HELP
<soundray> vsayikira1: no, symlinks inherit the link target's permissions
<Some_ux> they are on different partitions
<soundray> vsayikira1: man ln
<Pici> !ask | ravihp
<ubotu> ravihp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> deb_user: i'd  make backup and dpkg --get-selections and reinstall from scratch. Upgrades don't work, ubuntu rule of aquisition #139
<profanephobia> does anyone know any apps to message xp clients over a LAN?
<soundray> Some_ux: 'vmware-server-distrib/* to /opt/vmware/vmware-server-distrib/'
<ganes1> soundray:i din get u
<Some_ux> yes
<soundray> Some_ux: sorry, hit enter too early. 'mv vmware-server-distrib/* /opt/vmware/vmware-server-distrib/'
<vsayikira1> soundray: is there any way so that a folder cannot inherit permissions from its parent folder
<Some_ux> yes
<Pici> profanephobia: you might be able to use something that hooks into 'net send' but that requires that the messenger service be turned on on the target computers, which it usually isnt.
<soundray> vsayikira1: no, that wouldn't make sense
<Some_ux> wat
<Some_ux> wait, no
<profanephobia> Pici, thanks i know i can always count on you lol
<Some_ux> 'mv vmware-server-distrib/* /opt/vmware/'
<ravihp> does any one know how to use getch(),clrscr(),etc functions in gcc because conio.h won't work in gcc
<riotkittie> i remeber the days when it was safe to have the messenger service turned on. <thinks back fondly>
<soundray> ganes1: if you can't use 'command' due to permissions, use 'sudo command' instead.
<kane77> usr13, it is running with fwcutter, and nevermind it seems to work again I purge removed the bcm43xx-fwcutter and reinstalled again...
<Airwulf> hey to you all
<lordsmok> exit
<Tonren> I'm trying to record in Audacity.  On record, I can see the Microphone monitor go up and down.  On playback, I can see the speaker monitor go up and down.  However, no other indications of sound being recorded are there.
<kane77> usr13, on the page it says that my card (bcm4311) is supported...
<vsayikira1> soundray: but in ntfs partition supports that , a child folder can have independent permission than its parent folder
<vsayikira1> soundray: so may be there must be some way in ext3
<ravihp> how to use conio.h in gcc?
<soundray> Some_ux: no, that won't do what you want, unless I completely misread your intentions
<ganes1> soundray:i m new to linux..pls help me..i m learning
<yhell> hello
<cliechti> Tonren: and other applications can play sound?
<Airwulf> How can I change the umask of mounted usb storage devices? I remember that I did it in some udev rules, but I can't find it anymore on feisty
<Tonren> cliechti: Yep.
<ganes1> soundray:which command to use
<Shapeshifter> Is virtualbox worse in performance than VMWare?
<soundray> vsayikira1: I was talking about symbolic links, not subfolders. Subfolder permissions are independent in ext3, just like they are in ntfs
<Tonren> cliechti: I'm running it with "aoss audacity"
<ravihp> how to use getch() in gcc?
<usr13>  murkyMurk;  ndiswrapper works just fine in most cases, it's just that you don't have full range of functions, and you can't just plug the thing into the computer and automaticall connect, you have to download and tinker and workaround etc.  Nowdays there are quite a few [fully]  supported cards and that are nice and easy to use.  It's spoiled us. (Or, it's spoiled me anyway.)
<Tonren> cliechti: I've used Skype on this laptop successfully before.
<Tonren> cliechti: I've been messing around in KMix but I can't seem to fix this issue with it.
<Some_ux> soundray: then how do i do it ?
<yhell> anybody who knows how to install some plug-ins of gimp
<ckin2001> ravihp, try a channel for c programming
<soundray> ganes1: what are you trying to do?
<SuperLag> So... you've tried to install a package, and your dpkg setup is hosed. apt-get -f install does nothing but return the same messages, which also aren't fixable. I'm in an endless loop of dependencies, but don't want to have to reinstall if I can avoid it. How can I fix this?
<soundray> Some_ux: like I told you above
<vsayikira1> soundray: i am talking about folders and subfolders
<magnetron> sometimes when i use the "save as" dialog, the "filename" field will be emptied. it only happens if i choose a different folder for saving. have anyone of you noticed this bug?
<soundray> Some_ux: 'mv vmware-server-distrib/* /opt/vmware/vmware-server-distrib/'
<cliechti> Tonren: so audacity is also playing well? its just record related? if it recorded you should see the waveform in audacity
<vsayikira1> soundray: i need to talk to you privately regarding this matter
<Some_ux> soundray: but the target dirs do not exist
<Tonren> cliechti: No waveforms are appearing
<ravihp> thanks for suggestion <ckin2001>
<stefg> !udev rules | Airwulf
<soundray> vsayikira1: no, please keep it in the channel.
<Tonren> cliechti: But I AM seeing the microphone monitor go up and down.
<bch> question: I want to install monit in feisty. Apt-get install would use version is 4.8.1, but 4.9 is available to download as a tarball. How can I make my own package of the latest version for all my servers?
<ubotu> Airwulf: Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<deb_user> soundray: http://pastebin.ca/724491 mind taking a look?
<vsayikira1> soundray; is it possible now
<deb_user> soundray: I don't know if this is an error or not
<soundray> Some_ux: your error message above said that they did -- ?
<ravihp> /leave
<ganes1> soundray:i wcto copy a file from desktop to fylesystem
<cliechti> Tonren: check the mixer settings. there are separate settings for looping though the inputs and actually recording them
<ravihp> /leave #irchelp
<ravihp> how to leave from the room?
<soundray> deb_user: I don't know... Try a 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm', this should recreate your /etc/gdm/Xsession, which seems to be faulty
<Some_ux> soundray: well it works, so apparently they did exist
<deb_user> soundray: ok
<anto> Can somone help me do a step by step installing of the nvidia drivers ?
<vsayikira1> soundtray: this is my /media/sda7 partition which after formating had root as owner and group
<soundray> ganes1: on the command line?
<ganes1> soundray:even i cant able to create a folder in "file system"
<Tonren> cliechti: I'm not sure I see what you mean.
<stefg> !nvidia | anto
<ubotu> anto: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ganes1> soundray:no..using gui
<bch> I want to install monit in feisty. Apt-get install would use version is 4.8.1, but 4.9 is available to download as a tarball. How can I make my own package of the latest version for all my servers?
<yhell> help ....how to install gimp plug-ins in ubuntu
<bch> sorry for retype
<soundray> ganes1: I see what you mean now. Please don't copy stuff to File System. It's reserved for system use.
<bch> dang up arrow
<Airwulf> ubotu: I know how I can write udev rules. I did it already on Edgy. But on Edgy I had to change somewhere in /lib, /usr/lib.. a umask=077 line to umask=022. But I do not know where
<vsayikira1> soundtray: /media/sda7 owner is root and group is plugdev i belong to this group
<emet> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vsayikira1> soundtray: now i created a folder using root account in /media/sda7
<cliechti> Tonren: there is usualy a "line in" volume setting on "playback" and one in "recording" section of the mixer. to record you need to modify the later
<vsayikira1> but with my account i can delete that fodler, how is it possible
<hristo> Hi, I need a PPPoE client for Ubuntu, anyone has any ideas?
<yhell> somebody expert using gimp in ubuntu
<ckin2001> Airwulf, i think it is in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<emet> bch: making .deb packages is not trivial and has a pretty nice learning curve unfortunately
<vsayikira1> soundtray: how is it possible that my user account can delete a folder created by root
<soundray> vsayikira: please spell my nick correctly, otherwise I'll miss your messages. Look at the ownership and permissions of the folder you can't delete.
<stefg> bch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206382 might help
<ganes1> soundray:in windows v use different drives...but in linux where to store files???drive "file system" has 55 gb. can i reduce it??
<yhell> hello....
<anto> stefg, that only helps when you got nv or somhting else runing i'm stuck in a terminal
<hristo> Hi, I need a PPPoE client for Ubuntu, anyone has any ideas?
<Tonren> cliechti: Right now, Input->Line is unmuted and at 50% volume, Input->Mic is set to "Record" (you can only set Line In or Mic to record, not both) and unmuted at 100% volume.
<yhell> sorry hristo me no idea
<soundray> vsayikira1: you can change them with chmod and chown if needed
<poningru_> ganes1, store all your files under /home/ganes1
<stefg> anto: what card do you have? (lspci | grep VGA)
<SuperLag> This absolutely fscking sucks.
<hristo> yhell, ^^ :)
<anto> geforce 6200
<yhell> hristo, u khow to use gimp in ubuntu
<SuperLag> apt/dpkg is hosed.
<soundray> ganes1: open a terminal and type 'df $HOME'. How much space do you have there?
<hristo> yhell, no. sry
<SuperLag> and I can't do a damn thing
<soundray> !language | SuperLag
<ubotu> SuperLag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<anto> stefg, GeForce 6200 series
<yhell> k thanks, hristo
<vsayikira1> soundray: see /media/sda7 is owned by root, and group owner is plugdev
<soundray> vsayikira1: what's your username?
<SuperLag> soundray: what did I say that offended your sensibilities?
<vsayikira1> soundray: vsayikiran
<Airwulf> does feisty do not use pmount anymore?
<soundray> SuperLag: this isn't about my sensibilities at all. This is about civilized behaviour in a channel that many want to use professionally, or in the presence of young people.
<hristo> Hi, I need a PPPoE client for Ubuntu, anyone has any ideas?
<yhell> lowe, di2 ka din pala
<ckin2001> Airwulf, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221 for a guide to udev rules
<ganes1> soundray:around 62 gb
<stefg> anto: sudo apt-get install linux-restriced-modules-generic nvidia-glx-new ... then ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' choose 'nvidia' as driver there
<vsayikira1> soundray: then i created a folder test in /media/sda7/test , owner and group owner are both root
<ganes1> poningru:ok thanks..
<ckin2001> hristo, apt-cache search pppoe - will return various tools for pppoe.  I have no experience with it, however.
<soundray> vsayikira1: do this: 'mkdir /media/sda7/storage ; chown vsayikiran:vsayikiran /media/sda7/storage/ ; chmod 755 /media/sda7/storage' Now you can write to the storage subdirectory.
<vsayikira1> soundray: these permission i set using xterm
<anto> stefg, are those dots any packages that i should know of ?
<hristo> ckin2001,thanks!:)
<soundray> SuperLag: to get help, you should give more detail about the problem you're experiencing.
<hannes_> hi, can anybody help me? Im trying to get rid of an read only option on one of my hard drives
<anto> Hannes_ is that hard drive a nfts partion?
<stefg> anto ... no these dots indicate that there will be some waiting ... :-)
<soundray> !pppoe | hristo
<ubotu> hristo: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<anto> stefg, Okej
<hannes_> anto: yes, it is
<vsayikira1> soundray: plz wait listen to my doubt , from my user account that is vsayikiran i am able to delete /media/sda7/test which is actually owned by root
<SuperLag> soundray: I have, a couple times. Just been waiting for a response.
<cliechti> Tonren: hm. looks good. what i see here is that the first time clicking record, it wont record but when i try it a second time (leaving the empty track) it works :/
<soundray> SuperLag: well, I'm listening now, can you be bothered to repeat?
<ganes1> soundray:ya i got it...if at all i want to copy some file to these restricted drive how can i do it?
<Tonren> cliechti: Odd.
<vsayikira1> soundray: how is possible to delete a folder whose owner is root and i dont have  any permissions to delete it
<Tonren> cliechti: I disabled the KDE Sound Center and now it's KIND of working... when I run with `aoss audacity` with all of my volumes maxed out and record, there's no whine or buzz, but the recording volume is VERY low and the waveform barely appears.
<hannes_> spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<soundray> vsayikira1: it's not normally possible.
<hristo> ubotu, thanks soundray , thankks :>
<soundray> hannes_: gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<SuperLag> soundray: I was trying to install gdesklets, that's how this started. The dependencies conflicted with a couple other packages on my system. Then apt-get -f install wouldn't fix anything...
<stefg> !de | Hannu-san
<ubotu> Hannu-san: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefg> !de | Hannes
<ubotu> Hannes: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<soundray> SuperLag: please paste the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install' on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<SuperLag> soundray: I got three of the 4 packages figured out by using the "Broken" filter from synaptic. I was basically trying to just back out.
<vsayikira1> soundray: thats what i told you , i read about file permission in ubuntu's website and found that it supports inheritance
<soundray> SuperLag: and let me have the url
<leoquant> das gibst doch nicht.....
<anto> hannes_ linux cannot write to nfts partions.
<anto> stefg, Uhm that didn't help i get the same dam error.
<arnath> anto: i thought it was now supported, though shakily?
<stefg> anto: which error?
<leoquant> go to the oktoberfeste lol
<CoisO> Hello folks, i wanna see a brazilian support forum... anyone knew any rl?
<CoisO> URL*
<anto> amath, last time i tried it didn't work
<stefg> !br | CoisO
<ubotu> CoisO: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<CoisO> [oktanouc] : thanks
<SuperLag> soundray: I think I've got it figured out.
<anto> stefg,  i did dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and now gdm starte with some lousy graphics
<deviantintegral> anyone here familiar with lvm / softraid? I'm working on resizing everything so I can remove a disk from a raid5 set and shrink the array by one disk. I've resized the file system and the volume, but I'm not sure what to do next - pvresize or mdadm --grow...
<stefg> anto: then you've chosen a bad reso as default.
<stefg> !fixres | anto
<ubotu> anto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vsayikira1> soundray: the output of ls -l /media is like this drwxrwxr-x root plugdev sda7 and ls -l /media/sda7 is drwxr-xr-x root root test. if you read carefully vsayikiran which belongs to plugdev group should not be able to delete test folder, but it allows because i have write permission set for parent folder i.e. /media/sda7
<anto> stefg, when i tried to run glxgears its said that rbg was not setup
<ganes1> poningru_:how to access (write)windows drive which is in ntfs...?
<SMOKE> Hello have an old pc running ubuntu, but the hdd is almost at it's end, the pc has a a7v133 mobo, which has a ata100 promise chip, does Ubuntu support this chip or should i run my new hdd on IDE instead of ATA100? could I also use a ata133 disk if i set it on ide instead of ATA?
<ganes1> poningru_:i think i need to install ntfs driver..from where can i get it??
<vsayikira1> soundray: did you read my message
<soundray> vsayikira1: okay, I see. This is normal. You can delete test from its parent because the parent folder's set to allow it, you being a plugdev member.
<soundray> vsayikira1: have some patience
<stefg> SMOKE: don't worry about using ata100, that's ususally the maximun the bus can take. you could use hdparm or a vendor specific tool , but it's not worth it
<anto> stefg, My fps sucks after i restarted the computers its about 220 fps
<vsayikira1> soundray: so you mean that /media/sda7/test folder is inheriting permission from its parent folder /media/sda7
<ryancr> the newer nvidia drivers didn't seem to fix my black screen problem, how do I force compiz to use indirect render
<SMOKE> stefg so I could use any HDD? and use it IDE?
<stefg> SMOKE: right
<Tonren> Hey guys, all of my Input volumes are maxed out, but when I record in Audacity I can barely hear it or see the waveforms.  How can I fix this?
<ganes1> soundray:to accsess(write)windows drive i think i need to install ntfs driver..from where can i get it??
<soundray> vsayikira1: no, I'm saying that whether or not you are allowed to remove the test folder depends on the permissions set on the parent folder.
<SuperLag> SMOKE: it will just step down the speed.
<vsayikira1> soundray: even i dont have exclusive permission to delete test fodler
<SuperLag> SMOKE: make that transfer rate, rather than speed
<SMOKE> stefg thanks for your quick answer saves me the hassel of trying to get the ata chip to run, and the money of a ata100 disk, ata133 disks are cheaper
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > ganes1, please read the private message from ubotu
<SuperLag> SMOKE: and if you know how to use rsync, you can copy your install over to the new drive... install grub, and boot up onto the new drive
<EviL_SmUrF> I have a really annoying issue I hope somebody can help me out with. I need to remove ndiswrapper from the modprobe.d folder as it is freezing the bootup of my computer. I popped the installation cd back in to boot from that so that I could hopefully mount the disk and delete the file. Well, It keeps saying permission denied, and I cannot give myself write permission on the disk
<soundray> vsayikira1: you do have permission to delete it. It's governed by the parent folder.
<EviL_SmUrF> how can I go about removing the file?
<SMOKE> one last question then, the mobo should support disks bigger then 127gig, ubuntu does 2 i guess?
<stefg> SMOKE: just be aware of the difference betwen (old-style) PATA and (new (SATA) . that's not compatible
<soundray> EviL_SmUrF: give yourself a root shell with 'sudo -i'. But please be careful.
<SuperLag> EviL_SmUrF: what about booting into failsafe mode? are you able to do that?
<Pici> SMOKE: Yes.
<vsayikira1> soundray: ls -l /media/sda7 is rwxr-xr-x root root 'test'
<SMOKE> ok ok cool loads of info
<soundray> vsayikira1: that is immaterial.
<ganes1> soundray:thanks a lot...
<SuperLag> stefg: he could get a PCI SATA controller
<SMOKE> rsync, nice tip gonna google it
<vsayikira1> soundray: ls -l /media is rwxrwxr-x root plugdev sda7
<soundray> vsayikira1: which means that you, as a plugdev member, have the right to remove "test" from that folder.
<nymo_> I have a little problem: I can't log in if the network cable is connected or if the wifi-card is active
<miro_> hi
<vsayikira1> soundray: now looking at this tell me if i have permissoin to delete test folder
<SMOKE> well dont want to invest to much in an old pc so getting a pci sata controller is a bit much
<SuperLag> right
<EviL_SmUrF> there we go. sudo -i did it. thanks!
<salty-horse> hi. how do I set open office to have small icons in the toolbars?
<soundray> vsayikira1: I haven't time to discuss this any longer. Please look over what I said and think before you post again.
<EviL_SmUrF> im trying to get ndiswrapper working for a broadcom 4318 =S
<Templar-> org
<not_a_k> bah, why does every distro use that same unreadable dark blue directory color
<vsayikira1> soundray: yes i am member of plugdev
<vsayikira1> soundray: but i want a setting such that i cannot delete test folder
<nymo_> I have a little problem: I can't log in if the network cable is connected or if the wifi-card is active. Do anyone have a clue?
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, you need the sticky bit
<vsayikira1> soundray: eventhough parent folder allows me to delete
<tdn> How do I check if there are any new updates *without* actually installing them? (using apt-get or aptitude?)
<not_a_k> i'm sick of changing that color on every machine I connect to. I'm I the only one who use an xterm with a black background?
<SMOKE> superlag, so with rsync i can copy all files to the new disk and remove the old disk and still have the same system
<vsayikira1> ckin2001: please tell me which permision bits i need to set
<poningru_> !ntfs | ganes1
<ubotu> ganes1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tdn> SMOKE, remember to install grub on the new disk also.
<poningru_> ganes1, starting gutsy read and write support for ntfs should just work
<SMOKE> hmm sounds hard ;) just putting in the life disk sounds easyer ;)
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, sec, gotta look it up
<anto> !nvidia anto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia anto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kist> can any1 help me ive looked everywhere trying to disable ctrl-3 = escape bind on bash terminal, how can it be done?
<ProN00b> when i add an Administrator user, will it have the same rights as root or only when doing sudo ?
<EviL_SmUrF> my gosh, ndiswrapper just wont go away. i thought removing it from the modprobe.d folder would do it, but apparently not
<EviL_SmUrF> it is still freezing the machine on boot
<anto> !drivers anto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers anto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EviL_SmUrF> anyone have any ideas on how to stop ndiswrapper from loading on boot?
<vsayikira1> ckin2001: like in ntfs u can set exclusive dont delete permissions to child folder even though parent folder allows to delete
<stefg> !nvidia | anto
<ubotu> anto: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vsayikira1> ckin2001: in order to do that what exactly i should do
<Gary> If i want to start the ubuntu live CD, it load and load....... and load, but nothing happens
<ganes1>  poningru_:what is gutsy??
<SMOKE> well thanks for the help everybody! cya later when I run into other trouble
<stefg> Gary: how much RAm ?
<jhearn> Hi everyone, I have a question about the gnome desktop in Ubuntu. I installed Gutsy beta a couple of days ago on my Dell D630 laptop. I have some questions though, I'll try to start with the little ones.
<stefg> !gutsy | jhearn
<ubotu> jhearn: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Gary> stefg: hm......i think 180 gb
<jhearn> Will do. Thanks.
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, i think it is "chattr +i directory"
<stefg> Gary: RAM, not harddrive
<Gary> sorry^^
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, it may make the directory unwritable as well, man chattr for details
<vsayikira1> ckin2001: i didnt get you
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, good luck, time for class
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, i think it is "chattr +i directory"
<ckin2001> vsayikira1, man chattr for details
<kist> can any1 help me ive looked everywhere trying to disable ctrl-3 = escape bind on bash terminal, how can it be done?
<Gary> stefg: 1.00 gb ram
<anto> Is it possible to change from ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling the entire pc?
<Tonren> I'm trying to record in Audacity.  All of my input volumes are maxed out (in my ALSA mixer and in Audacity itself), but I can still barely hear my recordings.
<stefg> Gary: that's enough. Have you done a media check already?
<Tonren> anto: Yes, anto--you can just install the "xubuntu-desktop" package.
<IndyGunFreak> anto: i think you can install the Xfce-desktop, then remove the gnome desktop... nto sure how successful that will be.
<Gary> stefg: yes
<Tonren> anto: Then, the next time you log in, you can select Xfce as your window manager (instead of "Default login").
<arnath> o man this is annoying :|
<arnath> i hav ea widescreen tv and the linux install disc displays 800x600 which means part of the screens are outside of my screen
<IndyGunFreak> anto: why are yo wanting to switch to xfce, is it a resource issue?
<arnath> and the "ok" buttons etc of the live install are outside :@
<arnath> how can i change it?
<anto> i'm stupid i ment i want to change to kd
<Some_ux> how do i unpack a tar ball (tar.gz) ?
<stefg> Gary: what machine is that? do you know your hardware? motherboard, vga-card etc, etc ?
<archangelpetro> Some_ux: look i tup.. man tar  (tar -zxvf bleh.tar.gz)
<IndyGunFreak> anto: kde would be the same process... just kubuntu-desktop instead of xubuntu-desktop
<Scunizi> anto, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, then when logging in after reboot choose "change sessions"
<Tonren> Some_ux: Are you comfortable with command-line usage?
<IndyGunFreak> anto: but why do you want to change?
<Tonren> Some_ux: Like, using the terminal and stuff?
<arnath> anyone? how can i change resolution when running the live cd?
<Some_ux> yes
<anto> IndyGunFreak, i prefer kde
<IndyGunFreak> anto: ok, thats fine, was just curious...
<Tonren> Some_ux: Ooh-- archangelpetro answered you up there.  IT's tar -xvzf file.tar.gz.
<alesan> hi
<IndyGunFreak> anto: if you don't mind having a crapload of Gnome apps in your KDE menu, then just install kubuntu desktop, and be done with it
<Tonren> Some_ux: Get comfortable reading man pages--you could have also found that out by using "man tar".
<vsayikira1> soundray: if parent folder allow to delete folder , i want the child folder should be deleted only by its owner
<alesan> do you have any idea where I can some info if it is possible to ship a "customized" version of ubuntu with our product? it will be the very same with some more packages installed
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<anto> You wont get rid of me that easy :>
<onestep> tar xf file.tar.gz is usually enough, BTW...
<alesan> are there any restrictions to redistribute an ubuntu CD?
<IndyGunFreak> anto: i'd recommend reinstalling kubuntu, but thats just my opinion....
<Scunizi> arnath, sounds like you might have an intel i81x or i9xx graphics card.  You'll need to install the right driver, change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to reflect the new driver and add the appropriate resolution you want to the list. then CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to restart the desktop
<anto> ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vsayikira1> soundray: and not according the permission of parent folder, so evev if parent folder allows to delete , child folder can be deleted by its owner only
<gokuzzy> .darksin.net
<oytunozdemir> sorry
<stefg> alesan: you can't redistribute (in the commercial sense), but you can give away as amny as you want
<Scunizi> alesan, nope.. even you can sell them on ebay like others. :)
<Gary> stefg: grafik: nvidea 6600, sound: realtek AC'97 Audio
<anto> but libGL.so.1 is /usr/lib/
<stefg> Gary: is that a notebook or a desktop machine ?
<Scunizi> alesan, well maybe you can't sell them on ebay.. but you occationally see them there.
<arnath> Scunizi: 8600gts
<anto> !nvidia | anto
<TLF> !xound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anto> !nvidia | anto
<TLF> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gary> stefg: a desktop mashine
<anto> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> Gary: hmmm... so what happens exactly? you try to boot the live CD, what happens next?
<alesan> stefg, we sell a hardware device. we would like to include a ubuntu livecd with our drivers already insatlled. is this possible or not
<reallyjoel> hopw do i open grubs menu.lst so that im allowed to save it
<alesan> Scunizi, ok but is there some action to take, like apply for a registration on the ubuntu side or similar?
<gektor> onestep, 
<Scunizi> arnath, someone else will have to confirm but that card might not work with the driver built into ubuntu.  If you change the driver listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nv" then do the ctrl+alt+bkspace it might fix it.
<onestep> gektor,   UTF-8? ;)
<gektor>  
<stefg> alesan: better see ubuntu.com and ask canonical, IANAL. But i don't think that's a problem
<anto> Dose anyone here know when flashplayer 9 will come out of linux amd64?
<Scunizi> alesan, couldn't really say.. maybe someone here knows better.
<alesan> ok :)
<darkchr0n0s> to install sdk, i need to install sun-java6-sdk, correct?
<arnath> Scunizi: ok
<animimotus> hello
<animimotus> how to decrompress a dat.gz? it's seems not to be a tar
<gektor> onestep, ..    
<t3318_> anyone change the default theme of Ubuntu for new user?
<Tonren> I'm trying to record in Audacity.  All of my input volumes are maxed out (in my ALSA mixer and in Audacity itself), but I can still barely hear my recordings.  What's going on?
<onestep> animimotus, gunzip file.dat.gz
<darkchr0n0s> animimotus : rightclick and select extract here
<onestep> then check what's it - file file.dat
<animimotus> darkchr0n0s: in a script ;)
<animimotus> onestep: thx
<Gary> stefg: i choose "install in normal mode" and it came the ubuntu symbol and a loading bar, it load for a while  , but then nothing happened
<t3318_> anyone change the default theme of Ubuntu for new user?
<stefg> Gary: so try the 'safe mode' and see if you get any message
<onestep> t3318_, smth in /etc/skel maybe ;)
<hume> i have kerry installed - but the beagle folder grows very large. Is there a way to limit its size?
<Gary> stefg: it happened the same
<t3318_> onestep: yep
<epsilorn> Hi all, got a problem: i've got an ATI hd 2400 it seems working 'cause fglxgears run smoothly, the problem is when i start openarena it runs well but when i try to change video setting it crashes
<anto> NVIDIA: Direct rendering failed; attempting indirect rendering.
<t3318_> onestep: I think that's right
* gektor hates ubuntu
<reallyjoel> How do i open GRUB's "menu.lst" so that I'm allowed to save it?
<usr13> reallyjoel: sudo
<reallyjoel> (in a text editor)
<gektor> reallyjoel, sudo nano
<Evanlec> reallyjoel, sudo vim
<ehc> is there a way to see which ubuntu version you have through a shell?
<t3318_> onestep: i can change the default theme, but when i change the background image, the desktop crashed :(
<stefg> Gary: you might need to pass additional parameters to fix irq or acpi problems
<Evanlec> ehc, uname -a
<stefg> !boot | gary
<ubotu> gary: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<usr13> reallyjoel: sudo vim menu.list
<t3318_> onestep: i dont know why :(
<uguestu> hi- when i first installed ubuntu i got the startup sound after logon and all sounds were working fine.. now i can not here nothing when playing music, or when i log in i cannot hear the startup sound.. any help?
<usr13> reallyjoel:  sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nymo> can someone help me?
<t3318_> anyone know Amaranth?
<t3318_> where is he?
<ehc> Evanlec, it just says GNU/Linux
<usr13> reallyjoel: sudo <favorite-text-editor> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ehc> Evanlec, 2.6.15-23-386 is the other info
<uguestu> hi- when i first installed ubuntu i got the startup sound after logon and all sounds were working fine.. now i can not here nothing when playing music, or when i log in i cannot hear the startup sound.. any help?
<gektor> how can I patch kde2 under freebsd?
<stefg> !sound | uguestu
<reallyjoel> usr13, thanks
<ubotu> uguestu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nymo> I can't log in with any ethernet interface active
<Some_ux> how do i check the available disk space (commandline)?
<gektor> Some_ux, df -h
<gektor> Some_ux, or just df
<stefg> !cli | Some_ux
<ubotu> Some_ux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TLF> !locales
<TLF> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Gary> stefg: i try to install ubuntu now and change the boot options......
<arnath> how do you quit x again?
<stefg> arnath: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<not_a_k> arnath: hard question to answer...
<i_enjoy_arch> lol
<i_enjoy_arch> not_a_k, you are fucking noob
<uguestu> stefg- what bot is ubotu?
<not_a_k> arnath: ctrl-alt-f1 will drop you to a terminal
<onestep> arnath, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<stefg> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Neo1607> hi
<not_a_k> ctrl-alt-backspace will kill it
<arnath> onestep: this reboots x
<not_a_k> but if you have a display manager running it will restart
<i_enjoy_arch> init 3
<arnath> (im in the livecd)
<Neo1607> i need some help please if anyone is around
<arnath> problem is, i cant do the damn live install, because my resolution is too small to fit the entire live cd thing (so i cant press any buttons...) and i have ot install the nvidia drivers to make my res work
<uguestu> stefg- is it downlodable and customizable?
<stefg> uguestu: ask #ubuntu-ops, i don't know
<usr13> Neo1607: NO, no one is here, well maybe a few hundred of us or so, but go ahead, what is your question?  :)
<Neo1607> i just installed ubuntu last night and used gparted to shrink my windows XP ntfs partition, i can boot ubuntu from grub but when i select windows XP it just says   Starting...     but never loads :/
<not_a_k> arnath: i suggest doing the command line install then and just installing your drivers once you boot.
<not_a_k> the curses install rather
<Neo1607> i have never had that problem before, and i have dual booted plenty of times before :S
<arnath> not_a_k: but this would mean the "alternate" cd ye?
<onestep> or DVD
<arnath> not_a_k: or can i do a text install from the normal one
<arnath> ?
<usr13> Neo1607: You mave have shrunk XP to much...?
<onestep> arnath, nope
<carlosfarah> I want tools for programer Web.....
<lordhelmet> `/quit
<arnath> bah, another 700 meg from my limit then :<
<INTit> did you defrag xp first ?
<carlosfarah> I am Brazilian....
<usr13> Neo1607: It's a good idea to do defrag before shrinking a MS partition.
<stefg> Neo1607: your windows might need a chkdsk. are you able to look on the windows partition using ubuntu?
<Tanel> hey
<Pici> !br | carlosfarah
<ubotu> carlosfarah: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Neo1607> i can look at xp partition from ubuntu yeah
<carlosfarah> Yes
<carlosfarah> Br
<not_a_k> arnath: hmm. i've upgraded through the last few releases.. so i'm not sure. pre dapper you could do the curses install. it might have been the only option though.
<carlosfarah> OK
<Neo1607> and i didn't do a defrag coz XP was only installed about 4 - 5 days ago, didn't think it would need it
<usr13> Neo1607: But the problem may be not so serious and easily fixed.  Don't give up just yet.
<Tanel> i have problem with my printer PIXMA 160 i dont have drivers
<usr13> Neo1607: Yes, you're right.
<INTit> latest version of ubuntu seems buggy as hell
<erUSUL> INTit: which one?
<INTit> i had endless probs
<stefg> Neo1607: so boot up you windows cd to rescue console and perform a chkdsk. But although this might be related to a ubuntu install, this is not a windows support channel, so you'd better ask ##windows
<erUSUL> INTit: the one that is still beta?
<usr13> You should post menu.lst on pastebin.org and give us link.  Myabe something amiss there.
<erUSUL> INTit: ;P
<INTit> feisty fawn
<INTit> no
<Tanel> i have problem with my printer PIXMA 160 i dont have drivers
<Neo1607> ok i post my menu.lst on pastebin
<usr13> Neo1607: You should post menu.lst on pastebin.org and give us link.  Myabe something amiss there.
<Tanel> where i can find them
<DragonionS> Hi!
<adlisyakir> how to dual boot...? why i'm installed vista first and then ubuntu... vista is finish? .. why not dual bootbale
<stefg> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<erUSUL> INTit: well that's your experience/opinion others have different (good) experiences/opinions... you can not make such a generalization based only in your experience imho
<DragonionS> What shold I write to upgrade my Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10?
<stefg> !upgrade | DragonionS
<ubotu> DragonionS: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Some_ux> how do i change a user's primary group ?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | DragonionS
<Neo1607> http://pastebin.com/d48b89b4e   <--- my  menu.lst
<linux4me> anyone here use lvs-dr on ubuntu fiesty?
<stefg> !gutsy | DragonionS
<ubotu> DragonionS: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<uguestu> !live.fm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live.fm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uguestu> stefg- How do I install live.fm on ubuntu?
<i_enjoy_arch> draconius,  rm -rf/
<DragonionS> Thanks! =)
<INTit> judging by the amount of people i found on goolgle with the same issue  i can :P
<DragonionS> Very, very thank you!
<stefg> uguestu: no idea
<erUSUL> !ops | i_enjoy_arch
<ubotu> i_enjoy_arch: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<DoYouKnow> DragonionS, no that's not the command lol
<INTit> when selecting install it would take me to a command prompt with /bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.58.230.241]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<DragonionS> I see.
<INTit> took me ages to find a solution
<INTit> thats before ubuntu is even installed :\
<DoYouKnow> DragonionS, he is just saying that you have to delete your ubuntu partitions and start over
<uguestu> stefg- If I update to gutsy can I go back without re-installing?
<stefg> uguestu: no
<uguestu> stefg- How buddy is gutsy at the moment?
<Some_ux> nm, done
<LinuxJuggalo> =\
<VHAIN> :-)
<Neo1607> i am still on  6.10 lol, i ain't used my new 7.04 disk yet
<Neo1607> i will update when i get this dual boot problem sorted
<Furionn> I have eggdrop-install.sh file what is the available command to start to install?
<generalsnus> is there a way to display drives in "Computer" like on vista?  kinda a bar that shows how full the drive is
<not_a_k> Furionn: chmod +x eggdrop-install.sh; ./eggdrop-install.sh
<not_a_k> Furionn: or sh eggdrop-install.sh
<Tanel> i have problem with my printer PIXMA MP 160 i dont have drivers
<erUSUL> generalsnus: Apps>Accesories>Disk Space analizer
<INTit> sounds like windows is corrupt
<PKdoR> I need to manually install Vuze 3.0.3.0 Can some one walk me through please??
<AncientRelic> generalsnus: and Gutsy has the Windows pie chart
<Dr_willis> Tanel,  some of those canon printers have NO linux support at all.. check cups.org for your specific printer.
<Furionn> not_a_k: it says cant open eggdrop-install.sh why can this happen?
<Dr_willis> Tanel,  in the future i am not going to buy Canon again. (at least not withoug doing some research first) :)
<SimSim> afternoon, I have an issue, when I reboot my pc it doesn't load my nvidia, I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia, then startx and then it loads nvidia as normal, how can I fix this?
<PKdoR> Evanlec: do you know how to manually install tars?
<VHAIN> Furionn: did you navigated to the directory including eggdrop-install.sh?
<generalsnus> yeah.. disk analyzer shows a bar/%/free space  ..was hoping to get that when i wanted to browse computer aswell
<titun> i. have to do acpi=off while booting, as my touchpad hangs without it, but audio does not work with ACPI Off. Can i expect this will be solved in 7.10 release?
<Tanel> no but this one have but i dount know how to install them
<Furionn> no VHAIN im newbie, a detailed info would be appreciated :)
<VHAIN> aha...
<VHAIN> Furionn: press Alt + F2 to show Program starter
<PKdoR> I need to manually install Vuze 3.0.3.0 Can some one walk me through please??
<VHAIN> Furionn: and type "gnome-terminal" + Enter
<SimSim> need help, When I reboot my pc it doesn't load my nvidia, I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia, then startx and then it loads nvidia as normal, how can I fix this?
<Tanel> how i can open .rpm file
<Furionn> yeah i am on gnome-terminal anyway VHAIN
<VHAIN> Furionn: type "cd " + some directory including eggdrop_install.sh + Enter
<Neo1607> so can anyone help me with my dual boot problem? :S
<uguestu> Anyone know how to install live.fm on Ubuntu?
<usr13> Neo1607: Any particular reason why you installed 6.10 instead of 7.04?
<VHAIN> Furionn: if...you downloaded it into Desktop, you should type "cd ~/Desktop"
<darkchr0n0s> uguestu use synaptic package manager
<VHAIN>  also enter
<Neo1607> coz i was to lazy to go upstairs and get my 7.04 disc
<generalsnus> oh, and does anyone knows if nvidia fan control works now..i have a 8800gtx..last time i tried, the fan speed couldnt be adjusted
<Tanel> how i can open .rpm file
<Neo1607> i have tried it with 7.04 and it didn't work either, so i uninstalled and reinstalled 6.10
<SimSim> Tanel, no deb version of what you want?
<titun> can i expect this problem will be solved in Gutsy Gibbon, on normal boot my touchpad+keyboard hangs, so i have to do ACPI=Off which takes away my audio??
<SimSim> you can convert it though
<Furionn> it says " not a directory " even though its right VHAIN
<Pici> titun: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<titun> Pici: ah ok :)
<uguestu> Anyone got screenshots of Gutsy?
<VHAIN> Furionn: hmm... did you downloaded it to Desktop?
<bruenig> !ot | unjustice
<ubotu> unjustice: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Neo1607> gutsy is still in beta is it not?
<Furionn> yeah VHAIN
<Some_ux> man pages are not very readable, what does useradd -D do
<SimSim> 15 days left.
<Some_ux> ?
<bruenig> uguestu, looks the same as all the other ubuntu releases
<VHAIN> Furionn: then, try "cd ~/Desktop"
<Tanel> no deb file'
<uguestu> bruenig- oh ok.
<uguestu> how buggy is gutsy at the moment, in percentage terms?
<bruenig> little changes, python front end development occurs but nothing else
<Furionn> VHAIN:  yeah then?
<VHAIN> Furionn: type "chmod +x eggdrop_install.sh"
<VHAIN> also enter
<GTN> poiu
<GTN> popov
<Pici> !alien | Tanel
<ubotu> Tanel: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pici> uguestu: I advise against installing Gutsy until final has been released.
<ward_> ward1983, hi
<Furionn> VHAIN:  it said nothing now,
<usr13> Neo1607: menu.lst looks ok.  Since you've installed twice with same outcome, I tend to believe there is something wrong with MS Windows... not sure but, at any rate, it doesn't appear to be missconfigured menu.lst
<Tanel> i want ti install PIXMA MP 160 and i have drivers but i dont know howw to open them
<VHAIN> Furionn: yeah. that's good. and next, type "./eggdrop_install.sh"
<brobostigon> will gutsy be available for powerpc.
<saritor> I have an interesting bug. When I go to shutdown my laptop using gnomes pretty graphic way gnome will actually lock up. If I restart X (ctrl+atl+backspce) when it reloads GDM I can then shutdown with the nice graphic there normally. Otherwise the only other way to shutdown is via CLI.
<uguestu> Pici- ok
<Neo1607> usr13 so do you have any suggestions on how i can fix this?
<VHAIN> Furionn: sorry about my poor english :-)
<Neo1607> coz it was fine up until i installed linux :S   and like i said, i have done this before without a problem
<bruenig> saritor, write a shutdown script write a sudoers exception and keep it in the panel to click
<SimSim> I reboot my pc it doesn't load my nvidia, I have to kill gdm, rmmod nvidia, then startx and then it loads nvidia as normal, how can I fix this?
<Furionn> VHAIN:  its good enough VHAIN, i installed that now and now i have a page with black and blue
<usr13> Neo1607: You might see if you can use a MS DOS boot disk and see if you can boot into the XP OS that way.
<Neo1607> well i can load repair console from the XP disc,  but i have no idea what to do then :P
<ward1983> nice im on irc with my psp :-)
<INTit> enabling desktop effects causes everything to crash for me, think this will still happen on the next stable release ?
<saritor> bruenig, probably the easiest way to do it eh? I was hoping to find a possible fix oh well. =p
<AncientRelic> INTit: What video card?
<VHAIN> Furionn: hmm... wait for me...
<SimSim> ward, DS pwns psp :)
<Furionn> VHAIN:  im here waiting :)
<Dial_tone> anyone know any linux compatible inkjets currently on the market? openprinting DB lists oold models
<usr13> Neo1607: Well, first make a Linux boot disk, and then use the repair console from the XP disc and do fdisk /mbr
<gnuskool> voyager pwns iphone
<Neo1607> SimSim, correction,   ds HOMEBREW pwns psp homebrew :D
<INTit> intel | Intel GMA X3100 its on a laptop
<erUSUL> Neo1607: if you want to erase grub and install the XP bootloader use fixmbr
<SimSim> correct.
<bruenig> saritor, that is a fix
<SimSim> used svsip the other day
<SimSim> was nice making calls via the ds :)
<usr13> Neo1607: see if that will get your beloved XP to boot. OR... try:
<usr13> http://www.bootdisk.com/
<e\ectro_> has anyone been able to get LDAP working with Ubuntu where it works well?
<BioPo1> Hi, I could really use some help regrading RT61 on feisty.
<VHAIN> Furionn: R U trying to install Egg Drop. am i right?
<usr13> Neo1607: ... another route, some other boot disk options.
<saritor> bruenig, well I meant making work the way it used to. Unless I missed something in your reply...
<INTit> any ideas AncientRelic ?
<Furionn> yeah VHAIN
<VHAIN> Furionn: where did you downloaded it?
<jeremia> hi
<Furionn> pm'ed you the link
<Neo1607> usr13 what bootdisk did u tell me to get?    xp or linux
<AncientRelic> X3100 is pretty new
<genii> Some_ux: Did you get an answer on how to change a user's primary group? If not: sudo usermod -g newgroupname username
<Furionn> VHAIN: i did pm the link
<AncientRelic> INTit: You might be waiting for better drivers
<Some_ux> genii: yep, i figured it out.
<INTit> ok
<jeb> I'm trying to  install ubuntu on a laptop with an extremly slow cdrom-drive
<Some_ux> now i need to figure out what the group users is
<mekk> Hello all! I have turned off my computer while KWrite was running and now i get this error everytime i log intu KDE: The file file:///root/Desktop/easycam could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<mekk> Check if you have read access to this file.
<jeb> I tried different install methods copying the iso content onto the harddrive
<jeb> but still, the installer fails
<jeb> so i ended up with the debootstrap method
<gnuskool> jeb, you verify the cd?
<jeb> but this fails with the following message: devices.tar.gz not found
<mekk> how to fix it? i've tried to remove the kwrite file from .kde/share/config/session but no luck, the file autogenerates itself
<eichi> hello, i got an error on installing the software at the install...disc problem..doenst matter..which package do i need to install this? is there a "ubuntu-base-package" or something like that?
<jeb> gnuskool: no I didn't, but used both, the alternate and the desktop cd, so i think at least one of them should be ok
<Neo1607> would a live cd work as a linux boot disk :D ?
<Furionn> VHAIN: downloaded yet?
<jeb> I also tried the minimal-cd
<usr13> Neo1607: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-19428.html
<UBUNTU02> http://antigop-k4.narod.ru/ubuntu.html
<VHAIN> Furionn: hmm... i'm now talking you on pm
<Flats> I'm currently running Ubuntu 7.04 If I load ultimate 1.5 does that overwrite everything and install a new copy?
<usr13> Neo1607: no, not for what you want it to do.
<Neo1607> i think i have corrupted the NTFS partition, only thing is, i can still read all the contents on the drive :S
<Pici> Flats: You'll need to talk to the Ultimate people about that.  Ubuntu Ultimate is a 3rd party modification of Ubuntu and is not supported by us.
<Flats> OK
<jeb> i've readen that it can take hours to install the system and it seems to be stuckt, but an 2GHz Celecron doesn't seem slow to me
<INTit> stick the windows disk in and do a repair
<usr13> Neo1607: If you have coorrupted the NTFS partition, I think you will have to re-install MS Windows
<jeb> any idea?
<titun> i have searched the forum, but the methods proposed are too complicated to solve my ACPI=off problem, is there a easy solution as of now?
<john1212> ok how do i fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39465/
<Neo1607> aww fuck it D:  i don't wanna have to re-install windows :S  plus i have used my cd-key twice, it won't activate again :/
<usr13> Neo1607: Since you have 6.10 instead of 7.04, I would suggest starting all over - period.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Neo1607
<ubotu> Neo1607: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Neo1607> sorry :S
<Some_ux> new problem, i can figure how i can add a new user with a new home dir with one command
<Some_ux> cant
<ilantz> hi
<eck> Some_ux: um, what command are you using to add a new user?
<eck> adduser should create a home directory
<Some_ux> useradd
<Neo1607> is there a way to play steam games on linux at the same speed windows would play them?
<kane77> how can I maximize my batery time? are there any power saving options? because battery in vista lasts 3:30 and in ubuntu mere 2:00-2:20
<titun> is there an easy solution to ACPI=Off problems as of now?
<Neo1607> thatz really the only reason i still got windows
<eck> use adduser, not useradd
<usr13> Neo1607: Well, fish around with some boot disks, but It may be a lost cause.
<gnuskool> Neo1607: shouldnt u be able to reinstall xp as many times as you want on the same pc?
<usr13> Neo1607: what streams?
<Some_ux> thanks
<Zhaz> Hello anyone had problem with digital audio?
<john1212> ok how do i fix this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39465/
<ilantz> Neo1607, wolf ET is native linux ;)
<Neo1607> i meant STEAM, as in the content delivery program from valve
<Neo1607> :D
<VHAIN> Furionn: I think.. something wrong with pm... i can read your message but.. it seems that you cannot read my message..
<huXfluX> Check if you have read access to this file.
<huXfluX> Hello all! I have turned off my computer while KWrite was running and now i get this error everytime i log intu KDE: The file file:///root/Desktop/easycam could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<Pici> VHAIN: you need to register on freenode to send pm's
<huXfluX> how to fix it? i've tried to remove the kwrite file from .kde/share/config/session but no luck, the file autogenerates itself
<Furionn> VHAIN:  hmm shall we go on here?
* _Johny says hello
<Neo1607> gnuskool apparently not :S  i tried installing my official XP on a virtual PC and it says my code has been used to many times :S
<john1212> VHAIN:  u have to be registerd to send messages
<Pici> Furionn: VHAIN, you can also join an empty channel if you want to. like ##vhain
<Zhaz> Nowone?
<Furionn> VHAIN:  im there :)
<_Johny> Does anyone can recommend me a good app for making screenshots under Ubuntu? I'm using XFCE
<VHAIN> thanks ohn!
<Pici> Neo1607: fyi, this is offtopic, but you can just call microsoft up and say you're installing on the same computer, I've done it many times.
<john1212> ok how do i fix this i get this when trying to add someone and sign on to msn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39465/
<usr13> _Johny: DOes anything happen when you hit PrintScreen?
<eck> _Johny: there are some command line ones like scrot, xfce probably has its own screenshot util though
<Neo1607> Pici ok :)
<usr13> button
<_Johny> usr13: No, nothing
<_Johny> usr13: under Gnome it happened becouse there was a deamon active
<titun> come on friends, atleast tell me if there is no solution, u guys must be knowing, is there an easy solution for ACPI=Off problem as of now??
<eck> _Johny: that's not right
<_Johny> eck: What is the name of the tool you just mentioned?
<eck> _Johny: it's handled by metacity
<eck> _Johny: scrot
<akirak> hi!
<Zhaz> Anyone had problem with digital audio? I get regular audio to work but not digital
<john1212>  ok how do i fix this i get this when trying to add someone and sign on to msn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39465/
<_Johny> eck: I'm using fmv not Metacity
<Y3k> edgy = ubuntu version 6 right?
<akirak> i need help installing an ubuntu 6.10
<_Johny> eck: FMW it's the default window manager in XFCE
<eck> _Johny: i was just pointing out that gnome doesn't run a daemon for that sort of stuff
<gnuskool> akirak: wots the problem?
<_Johny> eck: Ah...missunderstood
<akirak> i have a nforce 400 chipset, and dont recognize it
<akirak> i can only run the live cd
<_Johny> eck: I'm installing scrot now...just eager to see what happens
<titun> Y3k: yes 6.10 to be exact
<jukam> Yo all
<usr13> _Johny: intall imagemagick, and use the 'import' command from the console
<eck> _Johny: you run it like scrot -d 5 -c
<john1212> how stable is gutsy?
<netcrash__> I have syslogd using port 514 althought I haven't set the option -r anywhere , ps aux does not show -r ... Why is it opening 514 ( have seen this using netstat -uanp )
<Neo1607> whatz the terminal command to check my root partition again?
<_Johny> eck: Fine, thank you
<eck> Neo1607: fsck
<john1212> how stable is gutsy?????
<Neo1607> fsck will cause severe damage apparently :S
<usr13> john1212: about as stable as an earthquake --  sorry, couldn't resist -- just teasing -- but you might also like to ask on #ubuntu+1
<Enselic> john1212: in my experience very stable
<seths> can someone offer some help, im running XDMCP on my gateway machine and its extreamly slow, im connecting to it from Ubuntu 7.1 (gateway is Xubuntu 7.04)
<seths> its so slow its pretty much unusable, is that XDMCP in general?
<Some_ux> i would like to grand access to a directory to all users which belong to a specific group
<Some_ux> grant
<john1212> Enselic:  u join me in room #wwed please i wana ask u some thngs bout it
<eck> Some_ux: chgrp -R the directory
<netcrash__> I have syslogd using port 514 althought I haven't set the option -r anywhere , ps aux does not show -r ... Why is it opening 514 ( have seen this using netstat -uanp ) ... Nevermind was doing remote loging to a machine and syslog for that opens port 514 udp
<usr13> Neo1607: I don't think you should run fsck on ntfs.  But you might use a MS boot disk and run scandisk or something native to MS / NTFS.
<jukam> netcrash__:
<Enselic> john1212: that's what #ubuntu+1 is for
<_Johny> eck: Sorry, but it doesn't work look --> johny@johny-laptop:~/Desktop$ scrot -d 5 -c operaTaking shot in 5.. 4.. 3.. 2.. 1.. 0.
<_Johny> giblib error: Saving to file opera failed
<Vlet> Does anyone else here find that mysqladministrator is EXTREMELY unstable?
<cliechti> seths: the X window protocol uses a lots of acknowledgments and is thus sensible to large round trip times (ping ...) you might try NX or vnc (with ssh tunnel for the later)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> there we go
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/slackd00d!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<eck> _Johny: weird, i just noticed that too... are you running gutsy? it must be a regression
<rayzs> hi
<_Johny> No, feisty
<_Johny> eck: No, Feisty
<seths> cliechti: thanks, ill give NX a go, i tried to get vnc running using a guide i found on the forums but there was something wrong with the password afaik, since after connecting and typing the password the client quits
<gelo> Helo
<eck> _Johny: well i'm going to file a bug on it, i'm not sure what other programs there are... maybe you should ask in the xfce channel to see what they are using
<cliechti> seths: i did not like the weird package NX delivers. i'm sill using vnc. did not have any problems with it. just use vnc4server package
<themad> Hello  I've got a problem with xdtv. I can't schedule recording. When I press shedule recording the window flashes, and it don't work. Could someone help?
<_Johny> eck: Resolved :) I just added *.jpg* extension to the output file and it worked
<PKdoR> whats the command to list thing within a folder on the term?
<cliechti> PKdoR: "ls"?
<cliechti> ls -lh
<themad> Hello  I've got a problem with xdtv. I can't schedule recording. When I press shedule recording the window flashes, and it don't work. Could someone help?
<_Johny> eck: So, the output format must be specified
<usr13> PKdoR: ls /path/to/directory/
<ganesh>  _Johny:how can i know which graphics card i have and that supports beryl??
<stinkyfoot> how can install a program from an executable
<themad> stinkyfoot,  but what executable
<stinkyfoot> when i type ./program it says i don't have permission but sudo ./program isn't a recognized command
<PKdoR> thanks
<Enselic> stinkyfoot:refer to the installation instructions of the porgram
<stinkyfoot> enselic
<stinkyfoot> installation instructions on page:  Installation : download and run the installer as root ("./texmaker_linux_installer" or "sudo ./texmaker_linux_installer" on ubuntu - make the file executable before, if necessary).
<Some_ux> ok, so now i need to give read/write/execute options to owner and to the group for a directory
<cliechti> stinkyfoot: the execution flag must be set and your user must have read persmissions on that file
<Losos> please someone help, i am in dead end with my sound card
<gelo> czy ktos rozmawia po polsku?
<themad> tak
<stinkyfoot> how i use gksudo or sudo or something to do it anyway
<themad> ja
<_Johny> ganesh: I'd begin with going on the compiz (not beryl) site ad looking there, or, just put "compiz +(your card)" in google
<stinkyfoot> cliechti
<stinkyfoot> haha are you russian dude?
<gelo> to fajnie
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: if you type  sudo ./program  exactly what does it say?
<themad> no xD
<Pici> !pl | gelo
<ubotu> gelo: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./: command not found
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./: command not found
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./: command not found
<themad> ale na polski ubuntu jest odzieln y kana
<nickrud> Some_ux: chmod ug+rwx <directory> (you may need sudo)
<stinkyfoot> woops
<Losos> rrrr, no one to help me?;)
<_Johny> ganesh: If you want to know what GC you've got , just put " lshw |grep -i video" in your terminal window
<gelo> oki dzieki
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: you don't have a space between ./ and program, right?
<stinkyfoot> nope enselic
<ganesh>  _Johny:whats diff between compiz and beryl??
<stinkyfoot> btw i'm running bash in xubuntu
<Some_ux> cool
<stinkyfoot> maybe it's different
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: hand on I'll try this myself
<_Johny> stinkyfoot: Is sudo installed?
<Some_ux> nickrud: thanks
<stinkyfoot> of course
<stinkyfoot> i mean
<kkathman> ganesh:  beryl is a dead product - compiz and beryl merged
<stinkyfoot> how can it not be
<kkathman> ganesh:  the new product is compiz-fusion
<xerophyte4>  i have setup the master dns server it works fine, then i setup the slave dns server, and configured the zones to be salve, when start the salve nameserver  .. its not downloading the zone files from master .. w
<themad> Hello  I've got a problem with xdtv. I can't schedule recording. When I press shedule recording the window flashes, and it don't work. Could someone help?
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: works for me, are you sure you are in the terminal and not some other porgram?
<onestep> kkathman, Beryl is still supported, AFAIR
<Shapeshifter> small question: It just occured to me that Firefox wasn't responding, so I used the crash handler and pointed on its window, so it went away. but I wasn't able to restart it because apparently it was still running. What do I have to do to definitly kill it? killall firefox didn't work
<seths> cliechti: i followed this guide for vnc (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402) and when i try to open the viewer from a terminal window and enter the password i put in the .vncpasswd file i only get an "End of stream" message
<stinkyfoot> of course i'm sure
<Pici> Shapeshifter: killall firefox-bin
<PKdoR> I get an error when trying to install vuze manually It says : Error exit delayed from previous errors Can some one please help??
<kkathman> onestep:  supported - hmmm well as is, yes, but there's no future
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: if you type 'exit'  what happends?
<stinkyfoot> im sorry this is the actual error
<Shapeshifter> Pici: ^^ okaay so it's that simple ;)
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./: command not found
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./: command not found
<stinkyfoot> one second
<usr13> Shapeshifter: ps aux |grep firefox  and then kill the pid
<stinkyfoot> sudo ./texmaker_linux_installer
<stinkyfoot> sudo: ./texmaker_linux_installer: command not found
<Pici> !paste | stinkyfoot
<ubotu> stinkyfoot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<_Johny> ganesh: Now you know how to handle?
<Enselic> usr13: pkill firefox   is easeir
<stinkyfoot> sorry
<Y3k> what's a wm that is lighter than xfce but still fairly user friendly? (fvwm-crystal seem good but i got some bugs on it)
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Ok I'll rember that
<nickrud> stinkyfoot: maybe a silly question, but did you make texmaker... executable?
<genii> I dunno if lighter but fluxbox ain't bad
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: are you sure you are in the directory where texmaker_linux_instaler is?
<usr13> Enselic: Ok, good... thanks
<Enselic> usr13: pkill even has tab completion   just  pkill fire<TAB> works :)
<stinkyfoot> 100%
<stinkyfoot> actually
<Pici> stinkyfoot: is it set +x?
<ganesh> _Johny:even if i give cirrect password it saya authentication failed..
<stinkyfoot> how do i make it executable?
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: chmod +x program
<Y3k> i'll try it out and see what happens
<Otacon22> Where can i find information to became a ubuntu developer?
<usr13> Enselic: Yes, that works rather well, Thanks a lot.  Never tried pkill before.
<stinkyfoot> i write chmod it'll just show flags?
<stinkyfoot> if i write
<Pici> !contribute | Otacon22 try here
<ubotu> Otacon22 try here: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Otacon22> tnx
<Kee1> hi, I've installed ubuntu and everything worked perfect up until now when after a restart my soundcard stopped, it was definitely working before, any ideas on how to find out what's wrong?
<docta_v> hey guys, when i connect with ssh -X to an ubuntu system, my $DISPLAY doesn't get set
<genii> stinkyfoot:  use man chmod  or chmod --help   to see options for usage
<docta_v> even though x forwarding is allowed in the server config
<docta_v> anyone know what's up with this?
<cliechti> seths: ok, i never ran it behind xinetd. but an end of stream sounds like the vnc server is not started or exits too early
<Zhaz> Anyone have a good tip on how to get digital audio playback to work? 5.1?
<nickrud> Kee1: right click the volume control and select open volume control, make sure all the outputs are up
<Kee1> yes I've checked that
<Some_ux> having some trouble with samba. I have removed a directory which was previously shared, now windows still thinks it exists
<Kee1> maybe I should reinstall ALSA
<stinkyfoot> genii i did but it doesn't say anything about seeing the flags of all the files in the dir
<nickrud> oh, well, the pcm always is 0 when I have that problem
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: to see the permissions on the files in the dir, type   ls -l
<KILmoo> hello, most of my programms, ends with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<genii> stinkyfoot: That command is to CHange the files. to view them use ls
<KILmoo> it is a no so fresh, but not so old install, so in suspect something material
<stinkyfoot> thanks genii
<KILmoo> what should i check
<okst666> Hi there...someone knowledge about the monodevelop eta ?...it keeps crashing when I open a code window
<Enselic> KILmoo: for example what program segfaults?
<Y3k> ubuntu doesn't use .xinitrc does it?
<genii> stinkyfoot: Something like:  ls -l /dirname | more
<KILmoo> firefox
<stinkyfoot> so this is what i tried
<stinkyfoot> sudo chmod -x texmaker_linux_installer
<stinkyfoot> sudo chmod -x texmaker_linux_installer
<KILmoo> sometime, nothing in 2 days, sometimes, (like now, i can even see the start page
<stinkyfoot> and it still doesn't work
<uguestu> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nickrud> Y3k: only if you choose xsession from the login window; .xinitrc is also used by startx
<uguestu> What's the best C compiler?
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: _+_, not -
<Enselic> uguestu: impossible question. for linux you usually use GCC
<stinkyfoot> that makes sense
<stinkyfoot> sweet
<stinkyfoot> fixed
<uguestu> Ok.
<cliechti> KILmoo: i have a box where i get segfaults after some uptime. but its a hardware issue (RAM contents gets corrupted)
<uguestu> Enselic- sudo apt-get install gcc shold get it, right?
<stinkyfoot> sweet sweetness thanks a lot everyone
<KILmoo> but i just boot up, and i checked ram with memetest
<Enselic> KILmoo: the best thing you can do is to get a stacktrace and report to developers
<Shapeshifter> My sound just stopped working after a reboot! I don't really get it, maybe it has something to do with virtualbox, which I just installed. I can't change the volume and if I click on any of the "Test" buttons in sound preferences the window just closes....
<stinkyfoot> what is a good beginners *nix guide
<Enselic> uguestu: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<seths> cliechti: im going to reinstall my gateway and start again, thanks for your help
<Enselic> uguestu: it will install the basic tools to build software, including GCC
<warrior> ghe
<ganesh> _Johny:not able to get in as su..can u help?
<PKdoR> I cant manually install vuze for the life of me!!
<stinkyfoot> what is a good beginners *nix guide?
<Enselic> stinkyfoot: basicaly anything you get by googling "linux introduction"
<genii> stinkyfoot: There is a decent one off of ubuntu main site, i'll see for a link
<stinkyfoot> sure enselic but i want a really indepth one
<Pici> okst666: Probably a better question for #monodevelop on irc.gimp.org
<KILmoo> So the best thing i have to do is to change my computer, or to wait for gusty, no?
<cliechti> Shapeshifter: i have virtual box installed and no problem with sound. did you check the mixer settings? are is the wave out muted?
<PKdoR> I tried following like 3 diferent wikis and always the same thing happens can some one please help Pleaase???
<Enselic> KILmoo: as I said, the best is to report this to developers, and give a stacktrace
<Enselic> KILmoo: what architecutre are you on?
<cary> hi, how's everybody today?
<KILmoo> athlonXP
<genii> stinkyfoot: This one should get you started at least : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Enselic> KILmoo: I mean 32-bit ore 64-bit. on some occations 64-bit is less stable than 32-bit you could try the 32-bit version if it
<cliechti> KILmoo: well before shreddering the PC i'd try a fresh install of feisty or gutsy
<Enselic> 's the 64-bit that crashes
<KILmoo> accordigly to my bank, i will try the fresh install, sure :)
<Shapeshifter> cliechti: It doesn't seem to be muted. If I use the keyboard volume buttons the bar doesn't change (it's at zero) and if I press mute nothing happens. Just after the reboot the tray icon for the volume showed up, but I don't use that so I'm wondering why it did appear. In sound preferences I'm on ALSA.
<PKdoR> iI been trying to install azureus/vuze for 2 days with no luck can someone please lend a helping hand?\
<cary> PK, what kind of package are you trying to install?
<Shapeshifter> cliechti: I rebooted a second time and then everything was back to normal with the tray icons (beside the volume icon appearing there, the shutdown button was misplaced). So the icons are back to normal but there's still no sound.
<PKdoR> cary: Azureus_3.0.3.0_linux.tar.bz2.tar
<Enselic> PKdoR: why not  sudo apt-get install azereus?
<cliechti> Shapeshifter: hm.. maybe someone else has an idea?
<cary> if you decompress them to a folder, you'll be able to find the readme file
<chazco> Hi... does anyone know if its possible to connect a PocketPC (ipaq) to the internet via a USB connection to Ubuntu?
<PKdoR> cary cause that version is 2.5 and I would love to use 3.x/Vuze cause of the free HD content instead
<Zhaz> I have some problem with 5.1 audio anyone that has any ideas? It only playes stereo..
<Shapeshifter> cliechti: Well can I reinstall something? Like the drivers or something like that?
<PKdoR> cary:  but that one is not on the repos for some reson
<cary> if you download it from the website, you can still get the file
<Shapeshifter> cliechti: I just switched to OSS and now I get "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not establish connection to sound server" if I press TEST
<cary> it sucks to do it that way, but I installed a new version of java from scratch by just downloading the stuff from the website
<PKdoR> cary:  I already downloaded it from the website but I cant/dont know how to manually install it
<reverseblade> can I re install 7.04 from live CD on a partition 7.10 installed/  I am trying to revert back
<Pici> PKdoR: How are you trying to install?
<Enselic> reverseblade: I doubt there is a convenient way
<Shapeshifter> cliechti: Well I actually get it with every sound platform, just on the Test button directly next to it. The other test buttons crash the window ^^
<soundray> BioPo1: are you BioPod?
<Pici> reverseblade: Downgrading is explicitly not supported.  You can install over itm but you need to backup your data if you dont have a seperate home partition.
<reverseblade> Enselic: yeah but I cannot boot nto 7.10
<PKdoR> cary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144546&highlight=azureus
<PKdoR> but i get an error
<reverseblade> Pici:  I cant, the whole installation screwed up
<reverseblade> Pici: I am trying to save what I can
<Enselic> reverseblade: probably just GRUB that screwed up
<cary> no no, I mean download it from the azureus website.
<Enselic> reverseblade: what happends when you try to boot?
<reverseblade> Enselic: may be can you help ?
<cary> old-school
<Pici> reverseblade: Boot from a live cd and backup then.
<kaminix> How do I reencode a .sub to .srt?
<Shapeshifter> Ok... it appears to me like I totaly nuked something: If I use "sudo apt-get update" nothing happens and theres just another empty promt. And I'm missing sound
<Shapeshifter> I added myself to the virtualbox usergroup before that. could that cause the problem?
<reverseblade> Enselic: well I was using 7.04 for the last 5 months and yesterday I upgreded to 7.10 beta
<Pici> PKdoR: What step are you having problems with?
<reverseblade> Enselic: then today I tried s2disk. I don't know if it has anything to do with it. And I saw critical temperature 95 C shutting down warning
<PKdoR> cary:  the first one
<reverseblade> Enselic: then any time I reboot it is stuck just the beginning of the ubuntu bar at the start up
<aguitel_> http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/20667
<reverseblade> Enselic: When I do alt+F1 I see : no resume images found booting normal xxx libcrpytxxxx and it halts
<PKdoR> cary: It says:
<PKdoR> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<PKdoR> tar: Child returned status 2
<PKdoR> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<_Keef> I
<cary> hang on, PK, lemme try it too.
<reverseblade> Enselic: nothing works recovery mode or so. but I can open the machine with live CD
<Enselic> reverseblade: try to give it some minutes, maybe its just doing some lengty operation
<mete> PKdoR please don't paste here www.pastebin.com ;)
<Shapeshifter> I don't believe it, e.g. the "users and groups" thing in the menu disappeared, too
<reverseblade> Enselic: 5 minutes ?
<Shapeshifter> and missing sound and sudo
<reverseblade> Enselic: is it not enough ?
<Enselic> reverseblade: I'd guess so yeah
<Blackkatt> would some one help me with Ubuntu? i need some guidens
<Enselic> !beginners | Blackkatt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginners - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<reverseblade> Enselic: so I am considering as a last resort re installing 7.04 to the same partition
<arnath> whats the difference between "primary" & "logical" for partitions?
<redbox> is there a way I can execute vlc from the command line to open and display a video on the X desktop?  (kind of like running glxgears -display :0) ?
<Enselic> !start | Blackkat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Blackkatt> !beginners
<insomninja> Would it be a good idea to use dd to backup my whole hdd, windows rescue partition and all? (using "dd if=/dev/sda of=myhdd.iso")?
<soundray> Blackkatt: just ask your question
<reverseblade> Enselic: after all I need an OS on my machine
<Enselic> reverseblade: yup
<Blackkatt> soundray: i have to many =)
<Blackkatt> ok first of then =)
<reverseblade> Enselic: so do you think re installing 7.04 could also bring the data back
<soundray> insomninja: that depends. You'd have to have an identical or bigger disk to restore.
<_Keef> I'm getting sound server errors all of a sudden, when my soundcard was working perfectly before, any ideas on how to work out what's wrong? (it's a 5.1 soundblaster with 7.04)
<Blackkatt> how to disable loggin message on gaim :P really enoying
<erUSUL> insomninja: well the resulting file will not surelly be an iso (*.img may be a better choice)
<stinkyfoot> hey i installed something from an executable and now i want to uninstall it
<soundray> reverseblade: if you reinstall, you will most probably lose your data, unless you shrink your existing partition and install to a new one.
<stinkyfoot> but it doesn't show up in my package manager
<stinkyfoot> how do i do that
<Neo1607> is there a way to get Windows Games running 100% speed on linux?
<Enselic> reverseblade: to save your data, use the live CD
<cary> PK:  I went to www.azureus.com, clicked download and downloaded it to my Desktop.  Archive manager decompressed to a folder there for me.
<insomninja> soundray: the file would be rewritten to the same disk
<Enselic> reverseblade: if you reinstall the OS over the old one, the old data will be lost, but just backup your data first
<insomninja> erUSUL: ok
<genii> stinkyfoot: Hopefully the installer also has an un-installer if you run it again. Otherwise no easy way to remove it
<reverseblade> Enselic: I click the 107.2 GB volume Icon on nautilus and nothing happens
<genii> stinkyfoot: Thats why installation from package manager is strongly encouraged
<reverseblade> Enselic: how can I get access the data
<soundray> insomninja: other than that, I don't see much of a problem. It's not the most flexible type of backup, mind you.
<Enselic> reverseblade: to me it sounds like if you overheated your harddrive, if you did, you might have a hard time getting your data
<Blackkatt> okay i need some help with Nvidia driver installation, one nice dude helpt me before but it still dosent work.
<stinkyfoot> genii can i use gksudo with bash?
<reverseblade> Enselic: you mean I burned my hard disk ?
<cary> there is probably a way to add the website to you software sources, but I don't think it is worth it if you only have one file that you want from them
<soundray> stinkyfoot: better not. To get a root shell, use 'sudo -i' in a terminal.
<jeb> hi again
<genii> stinkyfoot: Better to use soundray's advice
<Enselic> reverseblade: well that's what you said
<jeb> still trying to install ubuntu with debootstrap
<soundray> reverseblade: what is this s2disk thing?
<Blackkatt> anyone?
<reverseblade> soundray: hibernates to disk
<PKdoR> cary:  but does that install it or just decompress it?
<stinkyfoot> what does the -i do?
<jeb> now i got the folowing problem: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /mnt/ubuntu mount -t proc proc /proc
<Neo1607> where can i get ATI drivers for linux?
<reverseblade> soundray: suspend 2 disk
<jeb> chroot: cannot run command `mount': No such file or directory
<jeb> any idea?
<Pici> !ati | Neo1607
<ubotu> Neo1607: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soundray> stinkyfoot: "interactive" (man sudo)
<cary> that just decompresses it.  from there you can get to the text readme files that will tell you step by step how to install
<stinkyfoot> if i delete something that is linked to in the applications menu
<soundray> Enselic: what makes you think reverseblade overheated his or her harddrive?
<stinkyfoot> will the link in the menu dissapear as well?
<djaquay> how do you get networkmanager to only connect to certain WAPs?  (i.e. not my nextdoor neighbor's)?
<Blackkatt> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<insomninja> soundray: yeah I know, stuff I want to access will be backup-ed another way too. hmm an idea would be to just backup the windows recovery partition
<reverseblade> Enselic: soundray, I  tried re install and it is stuck at scanning disks step
<soundray> stinkyfoot: don't manipulate the installation like that. Better use a package manager to install/remove software
<insomninja> The backup is for if I want to install windows again
<reverseblade> soundray: I got warnings of critical temperature 95 C shutting down
<icelink> beebo
<reverseblade> soundray: just before this incident happend
<soundray> reverseblade: but not from your hard disk I bet
<PKdoR> cary:  thanks i will try that
<cary> :)
<stinkyfoot> soundray i can't do that with this program
<stinkyfoot> i installed it from an executable
<soundray> stinkyfoot: which one is it?
<cary> I'll try it too, I'm still new to this ,but I don't have a good way to get new tunes yet
<stinkyfoot> texmaker
<soundray> stinkyfoot: well, you'll probably have to remove all directories and menu entries manually
<stinkyfoot> how do i remove the menu entries?
<jeb> no idea?
<stinkyfoot> and where can i find an install log?
<soundray> stinkyfoot: use alacarte
<stinkyfoot> what is alacarte?
<soundray> stinkyfoot: menu editor
<soundray> stinkyfoot: that depends on the package
<david003> hello. look here: http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/564/schermatacomputeresploreh0.png  how do i add a shortcut to another folder in this screen?
<stinkyfoot> does anyone use latex in here?
<soundray> stinkyfoot: yeah
<erUSUL> stinkyfoot: through lyx mainly
<Pici> jeb: Usually I use chroot to run bash then use my commands from there.
<reverseblade> Enselic: is there any possibility if I leave my computers for a few hours and the disk cools down ?
<stinkyfoot> do you guys use tetex?
<stinkyfoot> as the base?
<jeb> Pici: it's used by debootstrap
<stinkyfoot> soundray erusul do you guys use tetex?
<david003> so anyone?
<jeb> I looked through the script but don't get where i could change anything
<soundray> stinkyfoot: I wrote my thesis using tetex, but switched to texlive halfway
<Pici> jeb: You're on Ubuntu?
<jeb> gentoo live-cd
<soundray> reverseblade: it's not a hardware problem, I bet
<menfir> hi all
<jeb> ubuntu's to lang to boot
<jeb> long
<Enselic> reverseblade: there is hope I'd say
<stinkyfoot> soundray i'm trying to use texmaker with tetex
<jeb> extremly slow cd-rom drive
<ikonia> jeb: do you want help with ubuntu or gentoo ?
<stinkyfoot> and apparently at default texmaker isn't configured correctly
<jeb> help on installing ubuntu
<reverseblade> soundray: how it is not an hardware problem I am on live cd
<stinkyfoot> and i have no idea how to configure it
<ikonia> jeb so whats the problem ?
<reverseblade> soundray: and I can't do a fresh install
<jeb> the target system has a gentoo system bootet
<stinkyfoot> ie where to point the commands to
<Pici> jeb: It sounds like its a Gentoo problem right now.
<jeb> isn't
<soundray> reverseblade: what stops you from doing a fresh install?
<Zhaz> Any tips on how to get 5.1 DD sound to work??
<ikonia> jeb: what's the problem with the install
<cliechti> jeb: well the debootsrap method should work, but if youre looking for alternatives, there is also a net install
<jeb> problem is that neither the graphical nor the text-mode installer work
<jeb> or they hang
<reverseblade> soundray: in the wizard it stucks at starting paritioner "scanning disks"
<soundray> stinkyfoot: just remove all of texmaker you can find without too much trouble. Then install texlive
<reverseblade> soundray: at 46%
<ikonia> jeb define not work
<stinkyfoot> soundray on top of tetex?
<soundray> reverseblade: how much RAM do you have?
<jeb> it hangs around a half hour at the same point
<Shapeshifter> I really need help. It seems like I nuked my user config for some reason. I can't sudo, my sound doesn't work and I'm missing entries in the menus. Is there any way to revert everything? I wanted to add myself to the virtualbox group and the problem might be connected to that or to the virtualbox installation itself. I can boot into recovery mode, but I don't know what to do
<soundray> stinkyfoot: no, it'll automatically replace tetex
<erUSUL> stinkyfoot: installing some new template my tetex got replaced by texlive. i didn't noticed nothing extrange so far (i'm not a heavy user anyway)
<ikonia> jeb what point
<jeb> different
<reverseblade> soundray: 2 GB
<stinkyfoot> ahh apparently i don't even have tetex installed
<jeb> graphical installer: loading partition programm
<jeb> text-mode: loading chipset support
<Shapeshifter> If I sudo it asks for the pw the first time but it doesn't execute any commands
<menfir> hi all,
<ikonia> jeb: what chipset do you have ?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: How didyou nuke your user?
<jeb> mini-install: also loading modules
<stinkyfoot> no wonder it wasn't working
<Shapeshifter> usr13: my user account
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Zhaz> No clues?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: If sudo asks for the pw then sudo is working apparently.
<jeb> don't know what it is, it's the laptop of a friend of mine
<usr13> What commands are not working for you?
<ikonia> jeb: can't help then
<soundray> reverseblade: can you restart the Desktop CD, then open a terminal and run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then start the installer again and see if it logs any useful errors at the critical point
<reverseblade> Enselic: soundray dmesg gives me full of :[ 1778.448000]  ext3_orphan_cleanup: truncating inode 5473845 to 0 bytes
<menfir> i get this error when trying to install ubuntu 7.04  "/bin/sh: can"t access tty: job control turned off"  any1 that can help, im a total noob with linux
<soundray> reverseblade: have you tried e2fsck?
<Enselic> reverseblade: good, that means it's not so serous after all
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Ok but after asking for the pw it accepts it but it doesn't do anything more than that. I can only run commands as myself but I can't sudo anything, it just skips to a new line without any output
<usr13> Shapeshifter: How many user accounts to you have on this machine?
<stinkyfoot> soundray what was your thesis in?
<soundray> stinkyfoot: medical image analysis
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Only myself
<reverseblade> soundray: I don't know what it is
<usr13> Shapeshifter: What commands are not working for you?
<reverseblade> Enselic: soundray what to do ?
<stinkyfoot> soundray what kind of analysis? analytical, graphical, mathematical?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: sudo ls
<soundray> reverseblade: 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1' (assuming that /dev/sda1 is your root partition)
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Any. I tried "sudo apt-get update" or just "sudo gedit" or anything. nothing works, it just skips to a new line.
<usr13> Shapeshifter:  does sudo ls   work?
<soundray> stinkyfoot: anatomical segmentation of brain MR images
<Shapeshifter> usr13: no, it just skips to the next line.
<reverseblade> soundray: e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<reverseblade> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<reverseblade> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<soundray> reverseblade: yeah, you should umount it first
<riotkittie> ugh. :|
<Zhaz> Anyone got an idea why I cant get DD5.1 to work?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: are  you in a tty or a gui terminal?
<riotkittie> bmpx is so... bulky :|
<reverseblade> soundray: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<reverseblade> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<Shapeshifter> usr13: gui terminal. I'll just try it from a tty. Btw my administration menu shrinked massivly and I lost a few entries in preferences
<reverseblade> soundray: but still getting the same error
<soundray> reverseblade: is /dev/sda1 really your root device?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Yes, try a tty console
<blue42> hey guys, I have a weird problem.  Using 2.6.19 custom kernel, forcedeth 0.57 ethernet driver, everything works great, but ethtool & dmesg do not report link speed, in fact ethtool says it cannot find any info on eth0
<eg_linux> hiiiiiii alllllllll ubuntian
<Zhaz> Anyone got an idea why I cant get DD5.1 to work? Have an ALC882 card
<reverseblade> soundray: I think so , not 100% sure
<Shapeshifter> usr13: I just used a tty and it does just the same thing. I think it has something to do with cababilities or what I'm allowed to do, thats why I miss so many administration entries and can't sudo
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Is there some sort of event that immediately preceeded this behaviour, (like installing or uninstalling software ,etc.)?
<reverseblade> soundray: partitioner still running sorry
<eg_linux> i want help about Reinstalling greb after installing windows
<reverseblade> soundray: wait
<eg_linux> anybody hete ?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: sudo su -
<usr13> what does that do? ^
<panosru> hi, i have downloaded firefox 32 and install but mplayer does not work please can someone help me with this issue?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Yes, I installed virtualbox and I "tried" adding myself to the virtualbox group with "sudo usermod -G virtualbox shapeshifter
<soundray> !grub > eg_linux, please read the private message from ubotu
<soundray> usr13: sudo -i (sudo su and friends cause lots of confusion)
<PKdoR> I get an error when reloading the repos
<Shapeshifter> usr13: anything "sudo ..." does nothing, just a new line. that includes sudo su -
<reverseblade> soundray: I closed the partitioner still the same busy error
<tretle> .bonus
<uguestu> > Hi again guys. Came here earlier about my sound not working today, was working when I first installed ubuntu back 3/4 days ago. I checked the links I was given by a helper here bt none really solved it. I did one command that showed that I have a active soundcard at the moment. All volumes are up/ Mutes are all OF.. Any other suggestions before I throw it out the window?
<erUSUL> menfir: read here they offer a solution that may help you (hal8000 post) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588
<soundray> reverseblade: run 'sudo fdisk -l'  and see if you recognize the partition where you originally installed.
<eg_linux> soundray: thanks too much
<usr13> Shapeshifter: sudo $PATH
<arnath> is it possible that after installing linux, i have to manually install grub?
<reverseblade> soundray: I tried for sda2 and sda3
<menfir> thx
<arnath> because i just installed ubuntu on my drive, but it simply won't boot up
<soundray> reverseblade: tried what?
<reverseblade> soundray: for sda2 :  I got this :e2fsck: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda2
<reverseblade> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<siloko> arnath: what happens?
<riotkittie> arnath: are you getting an error? if so, can you elaborate on it?
<erUSUL> arnath: o_O!? and you get any error msg?
<reverseblade> soundray: running what you said for sda2 and sda3
<arnath> no error, it lists PCI devices, then stops
<soundray> reverseblade: DON'T PLEASE
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Nothing. "sudo $PATH" doesn't do anything, just a new line. the same goes for "sudo asdf1234" or _anything_ "sudo ..."
<arnath> if (in bios) i say to boot from cdrom, it will try that, then stop
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Interesting situation....
<arnath> (unless theres actually a cd in it, in which case, it will boot correctly from cd)
<siloko> arnath: you can't boot from a livecd either?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: indeed. How should my /etc/group / passwd files look like?
<soundray> reverseblade: like I said, you should really be sure about which device you are going to treat with these powerful tools. Especially if your interest is to rescue the data!
<arnath> also note that i installed linux using the "alternate" cd
<siloko> arnath: ahh ok . . .
<reverseblade> soundray: uhh already done
<arnath> siloko: because i have a geforce 8600gts, which apparantly has problems with the normal cd
<riotkittie> arnath: i had issues with the GRUB install when  i used the 7.04 alt CD
<soundray> arnath: if something went wrong at the grub stage, use the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions from the private message that's coming...
<soundray> !grub > arnath
<usr13> Shapeshifter: not going to be able to tell without admin priviledges.  You could boot to recovery-mode kernel and poke around some.
<gnuskool> uguestu: whats the prob?
<erUSUL> arnath:  lists PCI devices <<< the bios? or linux? if it is linux then grub is doing its job
<Shapeshifter> usr13: the last line in /etc/group looks like this: "shapeshifter:x:1000:"
<reverseblade> soundray: I tried sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and I see two devices there sda1 and sda5
<arnath> erUSUL: bios
<fondor1> uguestu: Doesn't seem like anyone here can help you.  Any idea as to what you changed when it stopped working?  Updates, perhaps?
<soundray> reverseblade: which one is your root?
<erUSUL> !grub | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shapeshifter> usr13: well I can "look" at them at least ;) maybe u find something and I'll try altering it afterwards
<gnuskool> uguestu: whats the prob?
<erUSUL> arnath: try some of the methods on how to recover grub after installing windows page
<arnath> will do
<usr13> Shapeshifter: What kind of prompt to you have?    $   or  #
<uguestu> gnuskool- no sound. was working fine a few days back.
<Shapeshifter> usr13: shapeshiftter@Laptop:~$
<reverseblade> soundray: sda1 Boot primary linux ext3 115000 mb
<gnuskool> in alsamixer is there gren or grey on your sound, it should be green
<usr13> Shapeshifter: You could paste the /etc/group file to pastebin.org and let me see what it looks like.
<riotkittie> uguestu: stupid question but you're sure your speakers are on, that the volume's not on mute?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: I'll do that, thx
* riotkittie beats bmpx with a stick 
<uguestu> riotkittie- im on a laptop so theyre always on. and the speakers arnt mute :|
<soundray> reverseblade: exit cfdisk please. What do you get from a 'mount | grep sda1'?
<reverseblade> soundray: no output
<dmitry_> i am trying to install xchat 2.6.8 on feisty fawn, but the package returned an error, "dependency is not satisfiable: libdbus-1-2". how could i get around that?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: http://paste.uni.cc/17296
<soundray> reverseblade: good. Now do a 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1'
<soundray> reverseblade: drop the sudo if you're in a root shell already
<erUSUL> dmitry_: afaik you get that version of xchat just enabling backports
<genii> !info libdbus
<reverseblade> soundray: e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<reverseblade> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<reverseblade> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<ubotu> Package libdbus does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gnuskool> uguestu: type in term, aplay -l
<dmitry_> erUSUL, could you elaborate?
<soundray> reverseblade: and you haven't got ubiquity or gparted running now?
<erUSUL> dmitry_: i lied it is 2.8.4 in backports
<reverseblade> soundray: the only thing running is live cd and xchat
<soundray> reverseblade: 'ps aux | grep ubiquity ; ps aux | grep parted'
<erUSUL> dmitry_: if you have the feisty-backports repository enabled you get xchat 2.8.4
<Shapeshifter> usr13: http://paste.uni.cc/17297
<soundray> reverseblade: please run these checks ^^
<reverseblade> soundray: head on ! I think they are still running. I am gonna kill them
<Shapeshifter> usr13: that's my passwd file.
<soundray> reverseblade: either that, or boot afresh
<dmitry_> erUSUL, are they enabled by default?
<umop-apisdn> anyone familiar with ssh? i wanna use putty to talk to my ubuntu server (6.06 LTS), but it's not accepting connections :P
<soundray> umop-apisdn: have you installed it? 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<sulo> Hi
<gnuskool> uguestu: type in term, aplay -l
<cliechti> umop-apisdn: over the internet? gateway/rounter in between?
<sulo> How do I change keymap in gdm?
<umop-apisdn> soundray: yes, it's installed.
<erUSUL> dmitry_: no, i get them using source-o-matic to generate a sources.lst
<uguestu> gnuskool- card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog] 
<uguestu>   Subdevices: 1/1
<uguestu>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<soundray> umop-apisdn: is it running?
<umop-apisdn> cliechti: no, local area network
<pierre_> hi
<umop-apisdn> soundray: iono... how do i tell?
<erUSUL> dmitry_: add a line like this to your /etc/apt/sources.list  >> deb http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse <<
<soundray> umop-apisdn: 'ps aux | grep sshd'
<umop-apisdn> <-- stupid linux newb. windows tech. nuf sed.
<reverseblade> soundray:  can't kill parted_devices
<nuso2f> Hello
<uguestu> gnuskool- :)
<Mahdy> hiya guys
<usr13> Shapeshifter: What is your user ID on that machine?
<dmitry_> erUSUL, done. next step?
<soundray> reverseblade: okay, I think it's time to reboot. Now, I want to suggest that instead of going straight back into the Desktop CD, you try something else.
<gnuskool_> Mahdy: hi
<umop-apisdn> soundray: looks like that's a no. the only listing i get in response is the grep command itself ;)
<gnuskool_> uguestu: type in term, aplay -l
<reverseblade> soundray: what is it ?
<uguestu> i typed that gnuskool and pasted too you
<uguestu> ook up a bit.
<Shapeshifter> usr13: by user ID I guess the username is meant? It's "shapeshifter". or is the ID something different?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: It appears that your user name has been removed from the various groups it needs to be in.
<erUSUL> dmitry_: well instead of http://es.archive... you should have used your country code (es: --> Spain)
<erUSUL> dmitry_: where are you from?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: No, that's probably it.
<Shapeshifter> usr13: Ok. what do I need to fill in where?
<soundray> reverseblade: boot to grub, and edit the kernel line (hit 'e'). Remove 'quiet splash', then continue booting. When it stops, give it some time (15 minutes, since your partition is huge). Only then conclude that something is really  wrong.
<dmitry_> erUSUL: located in england.
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Just a sec
<dmitry_> erUSUL: would it be uk?
<soundray> umop-apisdn: 'sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start'
<erUSUL> dmitry_: instead of es on that line you should use uk
<gnuskool_> uguestu: i lost connection, repaste it
<shearn89> dmitry_: gb
<erUSUL> dmitry_: yes
<reverseblade> soundray: okay gotcha. Will you be here in 20 min ?
<dmitry_> shearn89: uk or gb?
<shearn89> dmitry_: gb - all my repos say gb not uk.
<xerophyte4> how can i manually transfer zones from master dns server ?
<uguestu> ok gnuskool
<soundray> reverseblade: okay, I'll wait
<uguestu> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ aplay -l
<uguestu> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<uguestu> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC260 Analog [ALC260 Analog] 
<uguestu>   Subdevices: 1/1
<uguestu>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<uguestu> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$
<reverseblade> soundray: I also have noapic option and some other options like irqpoll but I think they are redundant , thanks
<dmitry_> erUSUL: gb or uk? :P
<soundray> reverseblade: plenty of opportunity to help people here tonight...
<usr13> Shapeshifter: your username should be at the end of that 5th line.
<umop-apisdn> soundray: uhm... 'unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssh not found
<Pat__> hello I just installed 7.10 beta and I am unable to install the nvidia restricted driver!
<erUSUL> dmitry_: if shearn89 says it's gb i trust him ;)
<shearn89> erUSUL: cheers....!
<genii> xerophyte4: Did you look at contents of /etc/named ?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: at the end of "adm:x:4:" ?
<dmitry_> erUSUL: as do i; changed to gb. what now?
<arnath> hmm i installed grub and it is booting now, but i get "error 22: no such partition"
<thehollowwithin> how do i burn .daa files?
<gnuskool_> uguestu: type this now, lspci -v, is your soundcard listed there?
<soundray> umop-apisdn: you may have installed the client, but you haven't installed the server. 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<xerophyte4> genii, ?? what am i looking for
<usr13> Shapeshifter: and probably several other places too, but that might give you admin privildges again.  Yes at end of adm
<erUSUL> dmitry_: just 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Pat__> any help /tips ?
<Pat__> so I know if I am doing somethign wrong or should file a bug report ?
<Pat__> after I launch the restricted-driver-manager
<Pat__> I select the driver ... but nothing happens
<nuso2f> hello, who uses qemu?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: yes I'll write that stuff down and then change into recovery mode
<umop-apisdn> soundray: oh. i just realized where i was actually at in the installation process, duh. nevermind, i have to fix my networking so i can apt-get :P
<uguestu> yes gnuskool :
<uguestu> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<thehollowwithin> how do i burn .daa files?
<dmitry_> erUSUL: thanks; doing.
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> xerophyte4: Thats usually where all your zone info, master or otherwise is specified
<usr13> Shapeshifter: I'm wondering how this happened in the first place here... but
<shearn89> !patience | thehollowwithin
<ubotu> thehollowwithin: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<umop-apisdn> soundray: i thought for sure i had run the 'apt-get install ssh' yesterday... now i recall what it did
<arnath> soundray: i installed grub and it is booting now, but i get "error 22: no such partition"
<thehollowwithin> how do i burn .daa files? they are a type of iso
<gnuskool_> uguestu: follow the link from ubotu
<Shapeshifter> usr13: I guess I mistyped the command where I wanted to add myself to the vritualbox group. or something like that. so after adm should bring back sudo so I can do other stuff too?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: The line that says audio  that one too
<erUSUL> arnath: are you sure you configured the correct root partition for grub?
<soundray> arnath: yuck, something else went wrong with your installation. Would it be terrible to start over?
<arnath> erUSUL: i used the find thing
<gnuskool_> uguestu: did you do any updates?
<arnath> soundray: you mean my grub installation or the linux one?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: YOu would have to log out and back in again before changes would take effect.
<soundray> arnath: ubuntu
<uguestu> updates for what gnuskool ?
<johndarc> hello
<erUSUL> arnath: ok
<nuso2f> hi
<arnath> soundray: well it would be rather nasty, but if it must be done...
<soundray> arnath: why, you haven't got data on it yet, have you?
<arnath> soundray: what did i do wrong the last time? because simply repeating my steps will probably lead to the same outcome
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Well, my last comment is irrelevent, since you will have to boot to recovery kernel to do this, but just FYI on the issue.
<arnath> soundray: i spent a while putting together the hardware and backing up existing data, then coming to the painful conclusion that the normal live cd doesnt work (and extensive searches on 8600gts inability to work in ubuntu properly)
<jim1212> why dont my msn connect for?
<gnuskool_> uguestu:updates for linux, that update certain parts of the OS, that may cause other parts not to suddenly work
<arnath> soundray: so i'm a bit beat at the moment :p
<Shapeshifter> usr13: ok I'll do that. any other groups maybe besides adm and audio? video maybe? ;)
<uguestu> i have done a fare bit of updates over the last few days gnuskool
<dmitry_> erUSUL: my bandwidth :(
<gnuskool_> uguestu:read and follow the link from ubotu
<soundray> arnath: I don't know what you did wrong of course, but it's happened to me that I succeeded on a second or third attempt, without knowing exactly what made the difference.
<uguestu> Ok gnuskool
<fondor1> thehollowwithin: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<soundray> arnath: now I know that's not a principled approach, but if it's about getting things running, I don't mind being a bit un-principled.
<wib> hey, in 2 weeks ubuntu 7.10 will come out. how easy will it be to upgrade? will everything run as it does now? how about compiz fusion, codecs, settings, all that stuff?
<PKdoR> hey is winrar or 7z available for ubuntu?
<arnath> soundray: btw, the setup is -> one sata drive with an old version of windows on it (old = from another computer, i just imported the harddrive), one sata drive with linux on it
<arnath> soundray: could the windows drive be causing me problems?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: or gdm... anyway I'll just fix adm and audio for now. brb Thank you VERY much!
<soundray> arnath: no, I doubt that very much
<shearn89> wib: very easy - the update manager will automatically find the update if you have an internet connection.
<usr13> Shapeshifter: admin plugdvd cdrom  several places you should be.
<arnath> soundray: then i shall repeat my steps and hopefully i will be more successful
<usr13> Ok
<jallen> my problem - usb jump drive detected but not mounted on insertion after previous use and ejection.  Have always had to reboot but would like to know how to fix this w/o reboot.  Anyone?
<soundray> arnath: do you know which the bios treats as first and which as second?
<kkathman> wib:  however, some things might need tweaking after the upgrade, they always do :)
<arnath> soundray: btw, my partition table is this: 10 gig for /, []  gig for /home, 2 gig for swap and bootable on the / partition
<soundray> arnath: all on the second drive?
<arnath> soundray: for booting or in general?
<usr13> Go for it.  I'm pretty sure that's all that's wrong. But don't know for sure.  Havent' seen this issue before.  COme back, let us know
<arnath> soundray: yes
<wib> shearn89: sounds nice, kkathman, alright, the hassle is half the fun!
<uguestu> gnuskool- i aint got no pvt from ubotu et
<uguestu> yet*
<shearn89> wib: kkathman is right - also some 3rd party stuff may need tweaking/reinstalling/upgrading...
<soundray> arnath: if it swaps between booting and Linux taking over, that might explain the problem.
<kkathman> wib sure - i've upgraded every time since warty, and for the most part everything does pretty good.
<djm62> is there an easy way to share my wired connection through wifi on my laptop for when I have friends visiting?
<qwerty> ghghghghhhghgg
<arnath> soundray: ah, in the original lineup, the windows drive was first to be booted, but i changed this explicitly in the bios
<shearn89> djm62: you'd need a wireless router.
<desper> wifi radar?
<shearn89> djm62: i don't think they'd be able to connect to your laptop and then to the net.
<djm62> :-( it's just two network cards
<shearn89> djm62: how come?
<Soskel> hi
<sid> I only have one hard disk on my desktop, how can I do a file system check?
<sid> I shouldn't do it while the file system is mounted right?
<uguestu> gnuskool_
<soundray> arnath: to increase your probability of succeeding, you could remove the Windows hard disk.
<uguestu> wheres the pvt?
<shearn89> sid: don't know, but if thats the case, try the livecd.
<arnath> soundray: ok, i will try that
<desper> misread the problem sorry
<arnath> soundray: haha, its fixed
<soundray> arnath: ?
<arnath> soundray: what you suggested about it switching between grub and actual booting
<arnath> soundray: i switched the internal harddisk boot lineup and now it works
<djm62> my internet connection is fiddly, my friends use windows XP and I have no idea how to make it work with it.  Macs can apparently do this, which makes it seem bizarre that ubuntu can't.  I did this in uni with wired:wired, but have long since forgotten how
<soundray> arnath: whew
<sid> shearn89: I have no floppy or disc drives.
<arnath> soundray: thanks a lot, it wouldn't have occurred to me in a million years
<shearn89> sid: how did you install?
<arnath> soundray: now i just have to fix my nvidia drivers so my x doesnt go blank on boot and im set! :)
<sid> shearn89: dd'd an image from another machine to the hard disk
<rhalff> :-o I can ask support questions in #ubuntu now
<soundray> arnath: good luck
<rhalff> \:D/
<arnath> soundray: thx :)
<Shapeshifter> usr13: no success :( I added myself to adm, cdrom, sudo, audio and plugdev
<rhalff> what happend with ubuntu-support
<Flare183> When I launch beryl I get a white screen, how do I fix this?
<soundray> !hi | Soskel
<ubotu> Soskel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shearn89> sid: ah. hmmm. maybe mount the whole drive as a network share and check it on another computer?
<gnuskool_> uguestu:what do you mean by pvt?
<arnath> soundray: should i use "recovery mode" to install the nvidia drivers?
<shearn89> Flare183: i think the beryl users call that WSD... there's a beryl support channel somewhere... hang on.
<Shapeshifter> usr13: everything is still the same.
<Flare183> ok
<soundray> arnath: do you have no X at all at present?
<Flare183> shearn:> ok
<usr13> Shapeshifter: look at the file again. (be sure you saved changes)
<arnath> soundray: indeed, no X at all, the screen goes blank once ubuntu is done loading
<uguestu> gnuskool_ you said i should get a message off of ubtu
<jallen> Anyone???  my problem - usb jump drive detected but not mounted on insertion after previous use and ejection.  Have always had to reboot but would like to know how to fix this w/o reboot.  Anyone?
<soundray> arnath: do you know what driver is currently active?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: Past it again. let me see.
<menfir> trying to install ubuntu but livecd can't start x server: error is "no screens found" im on a laptop any suggestions?
<arnath> soundray: hmm, not sure how i figure that one out
<menfir> im a noob btw
<Shapeshifter> usr13: yes I did check. I'll paste again...
<usr13> Shapeshifter: You didn't leave any spaces?
<gnuskool_> uguestu:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<soundray> arnath: what's happening right now?
<gnuskool_> uguestu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Shapeshifter> http://paste.uni.cc/17298
<usr13> Shapeshifter: This file is named group  Right?   e.g. /etc/group
<cliechti> menfir: newer model with ATI card?
<arnath> soundray: im booting again, hoping a ctrl+alt+backspace will kill my x and give me command line
<Shapeshifter> usr13: http://paste.uni.cc/17298 yes, it's /etc/group
<menfir> laptop with nvidia geforce 8600gs
<soundray> arnath: it probably won't. Try Ctrl-Alt-F2 to get a console.
<arnath> soundray: last time i tried to install the drivers, i had to kill the X, otherwise it wouldnt install
<gnuskool_> uguestu: try this quickly, in term type sudo modprobe snd-   but dont press enter press TAB till you see the module for your card
<usr13> Shapeshifter: You should not have added yourself to sudo
<arnath> soundray: also, quick question, how can i get the drivers off the official nvidia site in the command line?
<uguestu> gnuskool_- Display all 150 posibilities?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: I thought of just creating a new user (which would get all the standart privileges) Ok does it harm? I'll remove it later
<carl0s-> I'm testing the latest Gutsy beta on my Thinkpad T43p, and the screen is set to "Dim when idle", the only problem is that moving the mouse (i.e. becoming un-idle) doesn't undim the screen. I have to use the function keys on the laptop. Also, the brightness on-screen display slider bar doesn't move as it should. It just flickers and stays at the minimum, although it does actually alter the brightness. Are these known bugs?
<jallen> one last try... my problem - usb jump drive detected but not mounted on insertion after previous use and ejection.  Have always had to reboot but would like to know how to fix this w/o reboot.  Anyone?
<soundray> arnath: I don't know -- I would stick to the ubuntu packages if at all possible
<soundray> carl0s-: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<arnath> soundray: ive been looking at this particular problem for a while now, and the packages are not sufficient
<arnath> soundray: or so i've read over and over again
<carl0s-> soundray: thanks
<cliechti> menfir: maybe same prob with nvidia. some of the newer gfx cards are not supported by the kernel driver but need the proprietary driver
<shearn89> Flare183: didn't find it in the channel search button - just checking the forums. i know i've seen the link somewhere....
<usr13> Shapeshifter: ls /home
<usr13> show me  ^^
<arnath> soundray: what i could do, is activate the ummm, default drivers, something starting with a "v", this should work enough to allow me to open X
<arnath> soundray: but i'm not sur ehow to change it and i forgot the name :D
<soundray> arnath: I see. Did you find anything about vesa mode not working on your card?
<arnath> soundray: o ye vesa, thats it
<arnath> soundray: i believe that should work, but i dont know how to activate it
<Flare183> shearn89:> ok take your time
<soundray> arnath: exactly, let's try to get that going.
<usr13> Shapeshifter: and what user do you see in output of    who
<shearn89> Flare183: ahah! #ubuntu-effects. So simple when you think about it :-) !
<Flare183> ok
<shearn89> Flare183: hopefully they can help you.
<Flare183> shearn89:> ok thanks
<Shapeshifter> usr13: shapeshifter@ShapeshifterUlap:~$ ls /home .......next line ......shapeshifter (copy pasted ;) )
<Evanlec> possible to bring up multiple ssh sessions with my ubuntu box?
<Shapeshifter> dammit sorry :|
<soundray> Evanlec: client or server sessions
<gnuskool_> uguestu: we trying to find out the name of the module for your sound card, then we add whatever that name is to the end of the command "sudo modprobe snd-" the goal is to put in sudo modprob snd-al260 or whatever the card is
<Evanlec> soundray: im on putty right now connected to my ubuntu box
<gustavo> Hi. A dump question... How do I select GDM as the default display manager? The current one is KDM
<shearn89> Evanlec: clients yes - i think you just open two terminal windows?
<shearn89> i could be wrong.
<Shapeshifter> usr13: who = http://paste.uni.cc/17299
<arnath> soundray: if i open xorg.conf and change (in section "Device") the driver from "nv" to "vesa", would that do it?
<Evanlec> shearn89: how to do that with putty on windows?
<usr13> Shapeshifter: I need to see the output of ls /home
<uguestu> i'm not sure what my card is gnuskool_
<Shapeshifter> the output of ls /home is: shapeshifter
<shearn89> Evanlec: i'm not familiar with putty, but can you just run it twice? giving you two separate processes?
<Evanlec> shearn89: tahts what i was thinking, but was wondering if there was a more 'elegant' way
<shearn89> Evanlec: on 'nix there's a terminal emulator called Screen.
<gnuskool_> uguestu: type in sudo modprobe snd- then press TAb, read through the file , you'll recognise it when you see it
<Evanlec> shearn89: cant i just launch a new tty thru my existing session?
<shearn89> Evanlec: i guess that would work - i don't know huge amounts about windows terminals....
<soundray> arnath: yes, try that.
<arnath> soundray: its working
<soundray> arnath: sry, phone, away for a while
<arnath> soundray: ok
<soundray> !nvidia | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dmitry_> erUSUL, are you here?
<uguestu> gnuskool_- I have no idea. I know that it's Intel I think
<Evanlec> soundray: how do i launch a new terminal in my current ssh session (using putty)
<gnuskool_> uguestu: ill have a search online, hang on
<soundray> !screen | Evanlec
<ubotu> Evanlec: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<uguestu> ok gnuskool_
<kist> how to disable ctrl-3 = escape bind on bash terminal?
<Evanlec> screen!
<shearn89> soundray: he's on windows though...
<shearn89> Evanlec: ?
<sulo> Could anybody please tell me how to change keymap in gdm... I'm going creeeazy
<shearn89> sulo: do you mean like us to uk?
<Evanlec> lol...im on widnows but im connected to my ubuntu box...
<Shapeshifter> usr13: the output of ls /home is: shapeshifter , and who gives me http://paste.uni.cc/17299
<gnuskool_> uguestu: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<shearn89> Evanlec: then screen should do the trick. try "man screen" for more info. or install it.
<Some_ux> can i prevent users from seeing directories ?
<Evanlec> shearn89: kk
<_Johny> bye
<Shapeshifter> Some_ux: put a . (dot) in front of them ;)
<Evanlec> how do i escape to a terminal while im running irssi?
<shearn89> Evanlec: i think you have to disconnect.
<shearn89> try "/ quit" without the space
<Some_ux> Shapershifter: i cant those are directories used by the system
<shearn89> Some_ux: no, they're just hidden by default.
<federicomattes> Hi! I have sound on my Ubuntu 6.06LTS but when I try to open ALSAMIXER I get this message:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<umop-apisdn> stupid newbie tricks: i'm getting destination unreachable trying to ping an internet address. i can ping a lan address. internet is obviously functioning, as *this* machine is on irc. all addresses are numeric, so it's not dns. what gives?
<Evanlec> shearn89: oh darn, k
<rafaelle> teste
<umop-apisdn> rafaelle: just the one?
<Shapeshifter> Some_ux: U can just create a directory with a name like .hiddenfolder they are not for system use only.
<djm62> umop-apisdn: machine is down?
<Pelo> umop-apisdn, maybe the ppl in #networking might have an idea
<usr13> Shapeshifter: That's the same link you sent before.
<fujin> umop-apisdn: the address is down?
<shearn89> umop-apisdn: @rafaelle - rofl. @destination unreacable - can you ping your proxy/router?
<federicomattes> Hi! I have sound on my Ubuntu 6.06LTS but when I try to open ALSAMIXER I get this message:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<umop-apisdn> djm62: target (internet) machine in question is the one i'm typing on
<umop-apisdn> fujin: see my response to djm62
<Shapeshifter> usr13: uhm yes. that's the output of who
<fujin> fierwall?
<fujin> traceroute?
<fujin> need. more. details.
<umop-apisdn> shearn89: happy pings for local machines, router. not internet addresses
<kkmaslowski_> hello, i updated to gutsy,I use compiz-fusion, but i chave only one desktop, how can i turn on more virtual desktops?
<shearn89> umop-apisdn: hmm. Do you use a proxy?
<rafaelle> ...
<umop-apisdn> shearn89: no.
<federicomattes> Hi! I have sound on my Ubuntu 6.06LTS but when I try to open ALSAMIXER I get this message:  alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device   ANY IDEA???
<Pelo> kkmaslowski_,  #ubuntu-effects
<shearn89> umop-apisdn: weird. can you ping any internet addresses?
<Shapeshifter> usr13: or the wohle thing http://paste.uni.cc/17300
<umop-apisdn> shearn89: "connect: Network is unreachable."
<Pelo> federicomattes, hard to say but if you have sound I would say don'T worry about it ,  if you want to you can check how many devices you have listed,  maybe you just ahve a double of one and it's not all thatgood or something , if you get my meanning
<usr13> Shapeshifter: was looking for output of ls home  (you can put that here).
<uguestu> ok gnuskool_
<uguestu> what should i do now
<Shapeshifter> usr13: yeah, maybe u missed it, i wrote 3 times that the output of ls /home is shapeshifter ;)
<shearn89> umop-apisdn: okay. but you can still view pages in firefox?
<thehollowwithin> thanks
<Shapeshifter> usr13: http://paste.uni.cc/17302
<Pelo> kkmaslowski_,  when you have compiz enable the "workspaces" are handled by the cube pluggin , which  defaults to one side,  so you need to change it ,  don'T ask me how ask in #ubuntu-effects
<gnuskool_> uguestu: what was the outcome of that?
<shearn89> kkmaslowski_: try ctrl-alt-right
<shearn89> kkmaslowski_: i think thats the default for switching workspaces.
<J-_> Is there a system restore function where I can restore my system back to how it was a few days ago?
<riotkittie> J-_: no :o
<Pelo> shearn89, read my comment to kkmaslowski_
<Roscar> Hi, I'm trying to install xmms2 and the package managers don't seem to think it exists. I went into system>adminstration>software sources and selected all the different sources (main to multiverse).
* J-_ grumbles
<shearn89> Pelo: oh. yeah. what he said. (damn this lag...)
<J-_> and goes back to what he was doing
<kkmaslowski_> shearn89 i think i have only 1 virtual desktop, because the ctrl+alt+left or right don't waor
<riotkittie> Roscar: perhaps its not in the repos for the release you're using?
<gnuskool_> federicomattes: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=157454
<shearn89> kkmaslowski_: see Pelo's post. ignore me.
<Pelo> Roscar, if xmms2 came after feisty it won't be in the repos,  versions only change with release, you only get updates during the course of one release
<Roscar> roitkittie: i'm using fiesty.
<D4RT5> hey
<federicomattes> Pelo I would like to check if all devices are installed. But I don't know how, since I'm newbie. The sound worked perfect until yesterday when I was trying to install a Bluetooth headset for Skype.
<uguestu> gnuskool_- nothing. no outcome.
<Pelo> kkmaslowski_, the ppl in #ubuntu-effects can tell you how to install the config thingy so you can change it easily
<uguestu> gnuskool_-
<uguestu> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<uguestu> Password:
<uguestu> ubuntu@ubuntu-laptop:~$
<Pelo> federicomattes, try doing it throught  the icon in the top panel
<gnuskool_> uguestu: any sound??
<federicomattes> Pelo how? which icon?
* shearn89 is going to watch Avatar.
<Pelo> Roscar, xmms2 is not available in the feisty repos
<Roscar> ok
<Roscar> thanks
<uguestu> No gnuskool_
<uguestu> Nothing
<riotkittie> !info xmms2 feisty
<ubotu> Package xmms2 does not exist in feisty
<riotkittie> oops. i am slow :\
<Pelo> federicomattes,  the volume icon, right click, prefs,  top of the dialog
<Pelo> fred just a guess
<uguestu> gnuskool_- When I go to open up a .mp3 in XMMS it says "Please check your soundcard is configured properly."
<Shapeshifter> usr13: you don't have any other idea?
<federicomattes> Pelo:  I have INTEL ICH6 (Alsa mixer) selected
<ttyS1> is it possible to run Mac OS X apps on Ubuntu ?
<Pelo> federicomattes,  that was my only guess try this instead
<Pelo> !sound > federicomattes check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<federicomattes> Pelo thanks for your help
<Ceriak> hello
<Pelo> what little there was of it
<Pelo> hello Ceriak
<uguestu> ttyS1- nothing's impossible :-)
<pierre_> hi
<Ceriak> I have a really annoying bug, I've done some googling, but I haven't found anything like that
<Pelo> Ceriak, dont, make us guess, tell us the problem
<Shapeshifter> usr13: if you're still there - i'll be back
<uguestu> gnuskool_- it's not going to work?
<Pelo> that sounded like a treath
<pierre_> where to put speed setup for network wireless card (name file)
<Ceriak> so, if i click on an item in the bookmark menu, the contect menu of that item is coverd by teh context menu of the page
<Pelo> Ceriak,  in FF ? I get that too, not sure what it is , just click randomly and it goes away
<Ceriak> yep
<Ceriak> hm
<kurbaci1> do you have freeze problems and huge files in /var/log ?
<kurbaci1> any freeze problems with feisty 64bit?
<Pelo> Ceriak, mind you for me it's not all the time but only occasionnaly,  for some reasons my mouse'S click sensitiviity seems a bit off sometimes, I also occasionnaly can't click a OK button unless I move away from it and then come back
<Pelo> kurbaci1, do you have anything  unusual running when this happens ?
<markelhas> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> kurbaci1, by unusual I mean sometihing not part of the default install
<Ceriak> Pelo, I'm not sure, but maybe I have simmilar problems sometimes
<markelhas> !linux pen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux pen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> markelhas, what do you need to know
<markelhas> !linux usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markelhas> Pelo, how to install ubuntu in a usb pen drive
<Ceriak> but random click doesn't really solves the problem with context menus
<Pelo> !install | markelhas
<ubotu> markelhas: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sachac> I'm trying to upgrade dapper to feisty in preparation for moving to gutsy, but update-manager -c can't guess the meta-package and wants me to install ubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop, or kubuntu-desktop. As I don't want to install a gazillion things, would it be kosher to make an equivalent package using equivs and trick my system?
<Pelo> Ceriak, when random doesn't work I click on copy, it's doesn'T do anything bad and clears the extra menu
<gnuskool_> uguestu: check in alsamixer if external amp is on, press m on it
<reverseblade> soundray, hey thanks a lot
<uguestu> gnuskool_- how?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi I have an odd problem that has gone totally persistent, I type both english and german messages so i like to switch between keyboards but the keyboard switcher just does not seem to work for me whenever I change the setting to german, all I can type a "third and fourth level" symbols such as: e    e which is supposed to read hello this is a test
<Pelo> sachac,  you can't upgrade from dapper to fiesty,   upgrade won't skip a version,  so dapper > edgy > feisty,   but I recommend you just wait for gutsy and make a clean install
<sachac> (... I mean, dapper->edgy->feisty->... gutsy, of course.)
<gnuskool_> uguestu: type alsamixer in term
<Redhammer_the_Ol> any help highly appreaciated I am at my wits end
<nickrud> sachac: the real problem you have is the jumping over of edgy; ubuntu really only supports single release upgrades. On the equivs, you'll miss a lot of new functionality, depending
<sachac> Pelo: Right. I guess that's the best, then. update-manager -c does offer to upgrade to 6.10 (edgy), but won't proceed without the meta package.
<uguestu> gnuskool_- ok got that up. where is external amp?
<reverseblade> soundray, I understand the issue . It seems my laptops fan output is filled with some stuff. And this results in insufficient cooling. And it turned it self right at I am hibernating thus broked the file system. Rebooting and e2fsck fixed it
<genii> Redhammer_the_Ol: Did you ask in #ubuntu-de  already?
<sachac> nickrud, Pelo: Thanks anyway!
<Ceriak> hm, thx, I will give it  atry. But it should be fixed, isn't it? Should I post a bug issue about it? But it seems so obvious that it must have been reported by someone... :unsure:
<gnuskool_> uguestu: green means something is on, grey means off, so use arow keys till you se amp, press m when its highlighted
<Pelo> sachac,   I recommend you move your /home to a seperate partition that way you can clean intall without messing your  data and settings or bacingup
<Pelo> damid
<Redhammer_the_Ol> @ geni this is not a german issue it happens with some keyboard layouts its odd
<nickrud> lol, you read my mind
<gnuskool_> uguestu: make sure volumes are up etc
<uguestu> gnuskool_- no such "amp"
<uguestu> i dont see that
<Pelo> Ceriak, i've never worried much about it so I can'T tell you ,  I never realy thought about it
<uguestu> gnuskool_- i think it's drivers after that message in xmms
<uguestu> to configure it properly
<Ceriak> anyway, thank you for your advice
<jadams> so I'm getting 'Ignoring unknown interface ath0=ath0' when I sudo ifup ath0
<jadams> just trying to switch from madwifi (wasn't working) to ndiswrapper
<Ceriak> good night!
<nickrud> jadams: do you have an ath0 definition in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mohammed> How to open rar in ubuntu
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> I have a problem reading a dvd
<Pelo> mohammed, in the terminal   sudo apt-get install unrar   then  right lick the file > extract
<nickrud> !rar | mohammed
<ubotu> mohammed: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
* nickrud kicks slow keyboard
* Pelo thinks that some of the ubotu entries are just needlessly wordy
<gnuskool_> uguestu: ok put this in term sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<jadams> nickrud, I don't...
* Pelo kicks slow nickrud 
<uguestu> done gnuskool_
<pierre_> i want more speed to wireless card than 24mb
<kurbaci1> my install is very non-standard, i use the 1.0-9631 nvidia proprietary drivers, i've read that unselecting the "sync to vblank" option might help
<gnuskool_> sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<uguestu> ok
<nickrud> jadams: then you'll need to make one. I just recognize that error; I'm not even sure if you get an ath0 with ndiswrapper. You might want to look at !wifi for some guidance
<uguestu> one sec
<mohammed> thank you <ubotu>
<jadams> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<is_null> hello everybody, i got a copy of ubuntu PPC and a G4 iMac, any idea how i get to boot the cd please ?
<pierre_> thank ubotu
<whonicca> hello, how do i add a user with gnome access to my system via command line?
<Davy_Jones> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pelo> is_null, I donT, use a mack I suggest you try checking in he forum , it's bound to be there  www.ubuntuforums.org
<genii> is_null: Hold down C key while booting
<is_null> thanks genii
<Davy_Jones> mack 10
<uguestu> ok done gnuskool_
<Pelo> kurbaci1, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<gnuskool_> uguestu: reboot, se you back here
<genii> is_null: np
<uguestu> ok gnuskool_
<uguestu> one sec
<nickrud> jadams: but a standard entry would be something like  auto ath0[eth0|wlan0]   <newline> interface ath0[or so]   inet dhcp
<kurbaci1> my install is very non-standard, i use the 1.0-9631 nvidia proprietary drivers, i've read that unselecting the "sync to vblank" option might help
<Innomen> can i install truecrypt and moutn an encrypted volume via livecd?
<Pelo> kurbaci1, a bit over my head,  are you actualy having difficulties ?  you might try asking in ##linux a bit more leet , they might know
<uguestu> brb gnuskool_
<gnuskool_> o_O
<Poundo> where is GD I thought it bundled with php since 4. something but it's not showing up in phpInfo on my dapper install
<Pelo> Innomen, it no reboot is required yes,  check in synaptic (in the admin menu) then just use the regular mount command I guess of the encrypted one if here is a special one
<jadams> nickrud, here's my file, same problem: http://pastie.caboo.se/103467
<Innomen> the live cd is not seeing my wireless card, i have the install cd
<Innomen> what do i do?
<Innomen> xp just scared the ^%&* out of me
<Pelo> Innomen, install cd of what ?  ubuntu ? or trucrypt ?
<Innomen> it shows my 300 gb encrypted drives as 128s with folders and everything, like it wiped out the headers
<nickrud> jadams: combine the last two lines, iface ath0 inet dhcp ; but first, you might as well give NetworkManager a shot at it: remove all references to ath0 from that file, and see if you can connect by selecting a network from the applet
<Innomen> but live cd reports them as unallocated still, (as they should be)
<jadams> nickrud, none exist in the applet at present
<Gordon_Bliff> Hey guys! do you how to set up quardruple loudspeakers up in ubuntu?
<jadams> nickrud, combining the lines, same result
<Innomen> if i can get to the net, download truecrypt, and via thier contents i will uninstall xp never to return
<nickrud> jadams: then does iwconfig say you have a working wireless setup?
<Pelo> Innomen,   menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager :  search : crypt   see what is available
<Innomen> the install cd i have is for my wireless pci network card
<jadams> nickrud, http://pastie.caboo.se/103469
<Innomen> i will do that after i can see the net from that machine
<slimz> anyone know a good place to start on setting up a virtual os, i currently have virtualbox installed, but need to know what to do on the ubuntu end to give it open network access
<Shapeshifter> usr13: u still there?
<Pelo> Innomen, then try this,   boot windows, copy the drivers from the cd to a usb driver or someting,  boot bac the live cd and use the usb drive to  setup the wifi
<MasterShrek> slimz, my vms have network access by default, using qemu, but i think its the same as vbox
<PKdoR> I just unstalled 7s Full from the repos but I cant start it
<Innomen> like run the cd installer via wine?
<Innomen> card*
<PKdoR> I mean 7z
<nickrud> jadams: well, you've about reached my wireless knowledge :) I use wifi-radar as a check on nm-applet, checking to see if I'm seeing any wireless. My wireless works, and I'm not rocking the boat by trying to learn it better
<Pelo> Innomen, run the card using  ndiswrapper
<MasterShrek> PKdoR, you dont 'start' 7z, you use it when u unarchive a 7z file
<Pelo> !wifi | Innomen read this
<ubotu> Innomen read this: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Innomen> thank you
<Innomen> will do
<brokensambot> Does anyone know the exact date 7.10 is being released?
<Pelo> brokensambot,  should be the 18th
<nickrud> brokensambot: scheduled for the 18th
<MasterShrek> Innomen, what kind of wifi card is it?
* nickrud walks away, a broken man
<gnuskool> join #remote-exploit
<bliffle> I solved my wireless problems by buying an "Airlink101": $30 at Frys
* Pelo points nickrud  in the dirrections of the "walk of shame"
<soundray> reverseblade: well done, thanks for letting me know
<Poundo> there is no gd.so in my /usr/lib/php5/20051025 where my other .so's are
<PKdoR> so how do i open rar files with 7z then?
<tannerld> whats the best way to have a share a folder/drive with a macosx machine from ubuntu?
<PKdoR> its not opening them
<soundray> arnath: how are you getting on?
* nickrud walks back towards work, at least there he's appreciated ;-{
<MasterShrek> PKdoR, z7r --help in a terminal will give you uses
<Pelo> PKdoR,  sudo apt-get install unrar  then right click the file and extract
<gausie> hey when i try to apt-get install php, it says couldn't find package php
<gausie> and suggestions?
<darkmavis> sera
<soundray> nickrud: don't let it bring you down. Everybody loves you here :)
* Pelo kicks nickrud while he's down , helpless and unlikely to fight back 
<Disorganized_> leave britney alone!
<Disorganized_> :D
* nickrud knows who his friends are :)
<Innomen> I'm sorry but thats too vauge, and according to this page "These instructions apply only when using the x86 Alternate CD."
<soundray> nickrud: except Pelo apparently...
<Innomen> for the wrapper
<Pelo> Innomen, they don'T
<nickrud> lol, nah, it's a ongoing competition for fastest fingers in the west (or north)
<crispy-afk> How good is ubuntu at supporting weird inputs like IR devices?
<Innomen> the card is reported as a broadcom bcm4306
<Shapeshifter> usr13: I created a new user and logged in, but everything is the same over there. Adding me to audio seemed to fix the sound but I can't sudo with eighter my own user account or with the second test account I created
<Innomen> does that mean it can use it?
<Pelo> crispy-afk, I suggest you look up the device in the forum and in here  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Innomen> this install of ubuntu connected to my wireless during the install process it didnt need any configuration of any kind
<alcaponage> Can anyone help me? My ubuntu won't shut off or "Alt Ctrl Backspace"
<alcaponage> When I shut it down, my menus disappear and my background stays
<zeeble> hi. was trying to install msttcorefonts.. but doesnt work, because the fonts are apparently not on sf.net anymore. get a 403 error.. now each time i try to install any other package, apt waants to install msttcorefonts.. i tried removing it, and also using dpkg, but none works.
<crispy-afk> Pelo will check it, but really doubt its listed there ;)
<arnath> im using the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site (cause my 8600gts isnt supported by ubuntu yet), but i cant get my resolution right, its at 720x480 at this moment...
<Innomen> so i guess my question is how can i make ubuntu livecd see and use the belkin wireless card?
<arnath> my xorg.conf lists the correct resolutions, but i simply cant turn em on
<Pelo> alcaponage, try looking in the users permissions see if you are allowed to log off / reboot
<soundray> arnath: you probably need to get the monitor section right.
<arnath> soundray: hmm, what do you mean by that?
<alcaponage> Pelo: how do I do that?
<wagner_br|se> Hi, how can i update a library i compiled?
<Pelo> crispy-afk,  if your device is supported in any linux distro you can make it work in ubuntu ,  but you might have to do some work
<Kopfgeldjaeger> good night
<soundray> arnath: best to find out the hsync and vrefresh specs and configure them in 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', using the "Advanced" option in the Monitor section.
<Pelo> alcaponage, menu > system > admin> users
<alcaponage> Pelo: what do I do in there
<soundray> arnath: that's if you have a manual for your monitor or can find the specs on the web
<Pelo> alcaponage, select your users,  click properties,  see what permissions it has
<alcaponage> Pelo: I see my name and below that; root
<bullgard4> Is the command 'truss' availabele in Solaris only, or can I get it in Ubuntu also?
<Pelo> alcaponage, select your name , not root , leave root alone
<nhmomof2> Hello
<nhmomof2> I am new here
<despereador> hi
<alcaponage> Pelo: What do i look for under User Privileges?
<Pelo> nhmomof2, welcome to the mad house
<soundray> !hi | nhmomof2
<ubotu> nhmomof2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<despereador> I have problem with my laptop device
<despereador> and I need this linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20.16-server
<nhmomof2> I have a bunch of questions
<despereador> anyhelp please
<Pelo> alcaponage, it should be self evident,  I'm using a french version so I can'T tell you the english wording,  probably   shutdown log off or something like that
<Shapeshifter> I have the following problem. I wanted to add myself to the group "vboxusers" but after I did "sudo usermod -G vboxusers shapeshifter" I now can't sudo anymore (nothing happens, no matter what "sudo ..." command or nonsense like "sudo gedit" or "sudo asdfghjkl" I type), and I have lost all admin privileges. What should I do?
<nhmomof2> This is my first time on IRC
<alcaponage> Pelo: I don't see shutdown or log off or anything like that
<nhmomof2> not as pretty as Pidgin, Kopete, etc.  LOL
<Pelo> nhmomof2, just ask your questions, one at atime
<soundray> despereador: why do you need the headers?
<Pelo> alcaponage, ok just try rebooting with    sudo shutdown or sudo restart then , see if that helps
<soundray> despereador: I mean, why do you need the modules package?
<despereador> I have problems with some devices on my laptop
<coulix> hello
<alcaponage> Pelo: It says shutdown: time expected
<nhmomof2> First question...I have read and re-read the threads on running Lacie as root.  I JUST DON'T IT!
<arnath> soundray: im afraid im not quite qualified to be running that
<generalsnus>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY generalsnus
<nhmomof2> GET IT
<arnath> soundray: its asking me a LOT of questions i dont know the answer to
<soundray> despereador: you should say what the problems are
<generalsnus> lol
<coulix> what is the command line to have a console output of the mouse button pressed
<despereador> I just installd ubuntu fawn on my laptop
<soundray> arnath: what questions?
<Pelo> alcaponage, try with restart then
<nhmomof2> I am so new to Ubuntu but I love it and don't want to go back
<arnath> soundray: too many to state here i think :D
<Pelo> alcaponage,  or reboot , I donT' recall which
<despereador> I get many error when iam installing packages
<alcaponage> Pelo: I tried "sudo restart" and it said command not found
<arnath> soundray: can't i just manually adapt the xorg.conf? thats what i did on my last install and i got it working...somewhat
<jadams> nickrud, thanks for the help anyway
<soundray> arnath: you've been through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg before, haven't you
<soundray> ?
<despereador> and I have problem when grab loading som error with reading memory
<generalsnus> is it possibele to ask for Grub help here_ or is it a another chan for that_
<arnath> soundray: i haven't encountered some of these questions, so i suppose not
<ckin2001> alcaponage, what are you restarting?
<soundray> arnath: just accept all the defaults, until it gets to questions concerning your monitor.
<Pelo> nhmomof2,  try using the name of the person you are talking to in each line,  ( if you are taling to someone) and don't use the enterkey for punctuation, makes you hard to follow
<alcaponage> shutting down or restarting my laptop
<nhmomof2> There are other channels here?
<Pelo> alcaponage,  sudo reboot
<ckin2001> alcaponage, sudo telinit 6 to reboot
<alcaponage> My menus disappear and my background stays
<gausie> apt-get can't find php to install - what do i do?
<arnath> soundray: this only changes my xorg.conf yes? so if i just back it up, i should be ok?
<ckin2001> alcaponage, sudo telinit 0 to shut down
<arnath> su
<Pelo> nhmomof2,  many thousands,  what is lacie ?
<nhmomof2> Gotcha, Pelo.  Thanks
<soundray> ckin2001: telinit? what distribution are you on?
<zeeble> gausie: apt-cache search php
<soundray> arnath: yes
<ckin2001> soundray, debian based
<alcaponage> Pelo: after I did that, it won't shut down
<Shapeshifter> hasn't anyone got the motivation to take challange? ;)
<nhmomof2> Pelo, Lacie is the lightscribe labeling software
<niCo_1985> i still find it verry funny, as normal user you can click reboot, but you cant do it as a command because you need to be root, where's the logic in that
<alcaponage> Pelo: ok, now it is
<alcaponage> Pelo that's odd
<alcaponage> I used to have 8 updates to install but now they are gone
<soundray> niCo_1985: that way you can deny reboot capabilities to remote shell users.
<Pelo> alcaponage, my guess is there is something running that is takiing a long time to stop , I get something similar if i try to reboot and all of my   startup progs have not had time to start
<alcaponage> Is it because I canceled the downloading?
<Pelo> nhmomof2, how did you install it ?
<despereador> so =
<despereador> how can i get it?
<alcaponage> Pelo: Ic, let me restart again to see if it's happening again
<Pelo> alcaponage, could be depending on what you tried to stop
<soundray> niCo_1985: local users can always pull the plug, so there's no point denying them reboot rights
<niCo_1985> soundray, but its fun rebooting someone elses computer from a remote shell
<gausie> zeeble: showed me a big list of packages, but apt-get install php still says couldn't find package php
<theATOM> how can I edit 3gp videos?
<generalsnus> oh the pain... loading stage 1.5..error 21
<generalsnus>  i have winxp on sda1 ..and ubuntu on sdb3 .. how can i fix this grub error guys
<niCo_1985> soundray, specially the look on their faces
<Pelo> theATOM, try with avidemux
<alcaponage> Pelo: I was downloading from the "updates" file on the top corner and i canceled the download
<Mahr> I have a really hardcracked case if anyone's interested. Upon every boot I get a message saying "Replaying Journal" on my /dev/sda1 (Filesys) drive. It's quite annoying and I'd like to get rid of it :D
<nhmomof2> Is it possible to chat with one person who can help?
<alcaponage> Pelo: I canceled it because it was taking too long, now it's gone
<arnath> soundray: that didnt quite work :<
<theATOM> Pelo: it allows me to delete frames?
<zeeble> gausie: sudo apt-get install php5
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, whats the problem?
<niCo_1985> soundray, but i guess im a little evil
<arnath> soundray: im still stuck with the same problem
<Pelo> alcaponage, that might be it ,   it's an admin function and you just stoped as a users , the comp might not like it
<soundray> arnath: what did you set as hsync and vrefresh?
<Soskel> hi
<wagner_br|se> how i can update the glib?
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I can't burn anything with my lightscribe softare
<Soskel> how do I install fonts in ubuntu?
<generalsnus> alcaponage> i know your pain, can be hard to get help somtimes
<soundray> wagner_br|se: only by upgrading the distribution
<alcaponage> Pelo: How do I get the updates to appear again so I can download it?
<theATOM> Pelo: avidemux doesnt delete frames from videos
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, linux doesnt support lightscribe
<arnath> soundray: actually i didnt encounter that, i might have taken the wrong option when asked about one part of my screen
<soundray> !fonts > Soskel, please read the private message from ubotu
<Pelo> theATOM, it does allow you to cut and paste  you can probably get ti down do selecting one frame at a time if you want to , uses the selection  buttons at the bottom , and then you delete from the menu
<Mahr> Soskel: http://penguinfonts.com/howto/ubuntu.php
<gausie> zeeble: already installed, but its not working with apache2
<alcaponage> generalsnus: Pelo helped me with the shutdown problem
<Pelo> alcaponage,  sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Soskel> thankls
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, all of the threads on the forums have info on Lacie but I can't get it to work.  It always wants me to be root
<Mahr> Soskel: Anytime mate.
<soundray> arnath: watch out for the dialog that asks you whether you want to use the Simple, Medium or Advanced method of monitor configuration.
<alcaponage> Pelo: I've done that, nothing to upgrade
<Pelo> theATOM, I have never tried it for single frames but I have done it for "segments"
<zeeble> gausie: eh why not? you prolly have to tweak settings somewhere. mine works fine, though i admit i didnt use apt-get to install php
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, add your user to the cdrom group and login again
<soundray> arnath: you want advanced. Have you got the numbers?
<theATOM> Pelo: how can I delete the first 10 seconds of video?
<gausie> zeeble: would you suggest compiling it?
<alcaponage> Pelo: before I reinstalled ubuntu, my version was 2.6.20.16 generic, now it's 2.6.20.15
<Pelo> alcaponage,  it is possible that your upgrades got completed,  that why the system wouldn'T shut down,  it was waiting
<zeeble> gausie: yes
<MasterShrek> alcaponage, when you upgrade it will go to .16
<alcaponage> Pelo: But it wasn't close to being done
<gausie> zeeble: and apt-get removing it beforehand?
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I'm sorry, I don't know how to do that.  Can you walk me through it?
<wagner_br|se> soundray: i get the latest to compile the new version of rhythmbox, but it can't find the glib that i compiled. I want the system use this version. how can i do that?
<ckin2001> gausie, have libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<Pelo> alcaponage, .16 is an kernel update,   ubuntu feisty isntalls with .15 I beleive
<alcaponage> MasterShrek: I've sudo apt-get update, but it stays at .15
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, system > admin > users i think
<arnath> soundray: im lookin into it, but im not entirely sure bout wot kind of screen i have :< cant find the number
<gausie> ckin2001, yea already got it
<zeeble> gausie: check what ckin2001 said
<mactimes> Hello, does any one remember how to fix that problem after enabling nvidia-glx, where the windows title bars disappear?
<soundray> wagner_br|se: use or upgrade to the beta version of ubuntu if you want that.
<MasterShrek> alcaponage, does it say that some packages are going to be left behind? if not, do you have extra repositories enabled, and did u apt-get update?
<adnan_> hey
<ubunturos>  /join #kde
<ckin2001> gausie, restarted apache since then?
<Pelo> mactimes, ask in #ubuntu-effects  it's a decorator problem
<gausie> ckin2001, yep :-(
<theATOM> how can I delete the first 10 seconds of video?
<Mahdy> ghostdog: salam
<alcaponage> MasterShrek: it said some files failed to download
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I am there
<mactimes> Pelo: Oh, ok.  I'll try, thanks!
<ghostdog> salam
<alcaponage> MasterShrek: those files are .... feisty/multiver/source
<soundray> arnath: please ask the others in the channel now, I'm logging off. Note the private message from ubotu, that should help
<soundray> !fixres > arnath
<Mahr> Ghostdog: Salam
<soundray> arnath: good luck'
<arnath> ok thx
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, look for something about groups and add your user to the cdrom group
<nhmomof2> ok
<Pelo> theATOM,   in avidemux,  play the video until you get to where you want to start,  click the B button ,  goto menu > edit > delete ( or cut)
<theATOM> Pelo:  let me try, brb
* riotkittie hugs ndiswrapper
<theATOM> Pelo: which B button? bottom right?
<Soskel> hi again
<Pelo> theATOM, just bellow the movie,  toward the middle of the window
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I added the group cdrom to the menu
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, wasnt it already there?
<nhmomof2> no
<Soskel> is there a program that I can use to encrypt/decrypt files?
<wagner_br|se> soundray: can i do that in the terminal?
<Pelo> theATOM,  where you have the play stop etc controls
<theATOM> Pelo: yep, seems to work cheers :)
<bieb> what is the syntax to cat a file to dev/null?
<theATOM> Pelo: but when I play the video no sounds plays. why?
<alcaponage> Pelo: is it normal for ubuntu to have a long load time when it boots?
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I went back in and it's not there anymore
<theATOM> Pelo: says: Trouble initializing audio device
<Pelo> theATOM, don'T know , the audio format of that file format might not be playable in avidemux
<bullgard4> Is the command 'truss' availabele in Solaris only, or can I get it in Ubuntu also?
<nhmomof2> I have root, users, dhcp, syslog, klog, scanner...should I keep going?
<coreymanshack> nickrud thx for helping me the other night.
<Pelo> theATOM,  are you using your audio card with something else,  like music while doing the editing ?
<coreymanshack> nickrud from what i learned from you i got it all fixed
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, what is the device for your cdrom? /dev/hdc im assuming
<nickrud> coreymanshack: ah, that's good for the ego :)
<theATOM> Pelo: no!  never had probs woith sound before
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, sudo chmod 777 /dev/hdc      that will be much easier
<Pelo> alcaponage,  iI guess it depends on what you have laoding on start ,  mine is fairly quick
<theATOM> Pelo: reboot?
<coreymanshack> nickrud :P
<alcaponage> Pelo: I don't have much loading
<alcaponage> Pelo: just compiz
<nickrud> Pelo: you see that? ;P
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, you want me to type that in terminal?
<MasterShrek> yes nhmomof2
<kane77> anyone here good at networking (non ubuntu related)
<Pelo> theATOM, I don'T know ,  I guess trying whouldn'T hurt but the fact that avidemux can't access the device shouldn'T   make it impossible to edit the file properly
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, brings me back to the prompt
<erichj> why are you chmoding the cd drive?
<Pelo> alcaponage, compiz might be it
<coreymanshack> nickrud you can see it at coreymanshack.us.to
<nhmomof2> MaasterShrek it asked fr my password
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, try whatever u were doing before, you shouldnt need root priviledges anymore
<Pelo> nickrud, see what ? sorry I'm doing 3 ppl at once
<MasterShrek> yea put it in there nhmomof2
<umop-apisdn> kane77: depends on your definition of good... i know a bit of networking, as far as basics... but i'm a windows tech. how about if you ask the question, and see if anyone knows the answer?
<Blackkatt> goddamn i fixed Nvidia drivers tjohooo =)
<nickrud> Pelo: nm, just a joke
<Blackkatt> can some one help me with fuse plz
<Pelo> nickrud,  I just read up,  congradulations
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I can get into the program, make the label, etc.  Then when I go to burn it says I have to be root
<MasterShrek> !ask | Blackkatt
<ubotu> Blackkatt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* nickrud felt that one in the gut 
<Pelo> Blackkatt, just ask a specific quesitons
<Shapeshifter> usr13: FYI I fixed it, I found a nice sample file of /etc/group and obviously i needed to put my name behind "admin:", too for it to work ^^. Everything back to normal.
* Pelo gives  nickrud  a silver star 
* coreymanshack wonders who pelo is
<nickrud> coreymanshack: looks good, but I see no credits ;P
<coreymanshack> nickrud haha.
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, u can run the program using gksu also, just edit the shortcut to it and put gksu before the command for the program, not really the right way to do it, but it will work
<Pelo> coreymanshack, I'm just here to talk frazzled noobs off the ledge
<coreymanshack> pelo, that would be me
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, do I do that from terminal?
* umop-apisdn cheers Pelo
<nhmomof2> Sorry I am asking seemingly simple questions
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek: well am n00b with linux so i cant fix fuse by my slef, i read about it and it should be the same file system use on xbox media center and i want that
<kane77> umop-apisdn, okay, my question is as follows.. I have wifi connection to internet. what I do is I have my computer acting as a router (set up with iptables).. Would wifi bridge help me? (I want to connect to my ISP's AP and have my own AP on the same device)
<nickrud> coreymanshack: Pelo is a very helpful human being, with a wicked good sense of humor
<bieb> what is the syntax to cat a file to dev/null?
<Gin> hi
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, yea you can run it from the terminal using gksu program
* Pelo gives coreymanshack  a small but firm push , there are many ways off the ledge
<coreymanshack> nickrud good next time i have a question i'll bug him.
<umop-apisdn> kane77: out of my scope, sorry. try #networking
* nickrud goes back to work
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I don't know what to type.  I tried sudo lacie but that did not work
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, what do u mean same filesystem as xbmc? xbmc doesnt even have a filesystem, its just a program
* coreymanshack goes to his gf's house
<_len> hi, can any1 help me installing my nvidia drivers? but I'd like to use the NVIDIA's site driver
<Pelo> coreymanshack,  have fun
<coreymanshack> pelo: you too
* riotkittie sits at her computer and stares dumbly
* MasterShrek tells coreymanshack's gf to hurry and get home =P
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek: hmm well i read that it has one, and that one is fuse that enables virtual file system see trought rar and such
<genii> riotkittie: I worry about you sometimes
<coreymanshack> lol@mastershrek
<alcaponage> Pelo: How come I can't get Adobe Flash?
<adrianoc> guys, this is possible, configuration the gedit for complemetation code php ?
<MasterShrek> =D
<Pelo> !nvidia | _len   try the instrucitons in here and adjust where needed
<ubotu> _len   try the instrucitons in here and adjust where needed: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alcaponage> Pelo: It says Package is not available
<riotkittie> genii: i worry about me all the time. keeps things interesting, tho :P
<gnomefreak> _len: they are unsupported drivers but if you wish to still use them see ubotus output above
<Pelo> alcaponage, there is a package in synaptic  just search for non free flash
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  they use fuse in xbmc to do that =) and i sooo want that, thats why ive installed linux in the first place
<_len> hmmm thx
<genii> riotkittie: :)
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, thats cool, ive never really looked into that, but it sounds like it would be awesome
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, I right clicked on the icon and in the "launcher" tab I have this:  /usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/4L-gui
<_len> Pelo or gnomefreak, which driver has the best perfomance? binary or from community?
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, the only thing ive ever used fuse for was ntfs-3g
<gnomefreak> _len: they are the same driver
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, that should be good
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek: yeah and its available for linux ive dl it and all but have absolutely no clue what to do next
<Pelo> alcaponage,  it is possible that you messed up your package handling when you try to kill you update dl ,  I'm not sure how to fix this
<gnomefreak> _len: we cant change the drivers since they are non free
<adnan_> what are these usbdev1.1_ep00  usbdev3.1_ep00  usbdev5.1_ep00  usbdev5.4_ep82
<adnan_> usbdev1.1_ep81  usbdev3.1_ep81  usbdev5.1_ep81  usbdev5.4_ep83
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, but that is what I've been doing
<adnan_> usbdev2.1_ep00  usbdev4.1_ep00  usbdev5.4_ep00
<adnan_> usbdev2.1_ep81  usbdev4.1_ep81  usbdev5.4_ep01
<DigitalNinja> Any compiz users here?
<nhmomof2> And it still doesn't work
<MasterShrek> alcaponage, try sudo apt-get clean and then try to upgrade
<DigitalNinja> I'm trying to get the screensaver plugin working
<MasterShrek> #ubuntu-effects DigitalNinja
<Pelo> alcaponage,  it can also be that it just isn't available currently,  are you sure bac kport and  multivers repos are enabled
<Soskel> why do web pages look messed up in ubuntu?
<DigitalNinja> MasterShrek
<DigitalNinja> Thanks
<adnan_> usbdev1.1_ep00  usbdev3.1_ep00  usbdev5.1_ep00  usbdev5.4_ep82
<adnan_> usbdev1.1_ep81  usbdev3.1_ep81  usbdev5.1_ep81  usbdev5.4_ep83
<adnan_> usbdev2.1_ep00  usbdev4.1_ep00  usbdev5.4_ep00
<adnan_> usbdev2.1_ep81  usbdev4.1_ep81  usbdev5.4_ep01
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, it has to work, theres something else wrong than just that then
<adnan_> I don't understand what these mount points are
<Roman|Linux> hey, i need help converting mdf/mds files into ISO files, i have tried mdf2iso but i cant get it to work. is there a burning program that can read mdf files?
<Pelo> adnan_,  don't do that, ue tghe pastebin
<MasterShrek> adnan_, where are they located?
<nhmomof2> MasterShrek, ok-thanks for helping me!  I'll go back to the drawing board
<Blackkatt> anyone know how disable this enjoying join and part shit in gaim :)
<Beefheart> Anyone here play Anarchy online on Linux ?
<MasterShrek> Roman|Linux, why doesnt mdf2iso work?
<Blackkatt> pzsnr: oh a swe ^
<adnan_> /dev/usbdev
<_len> ok, another noob question, what's the difference beetween nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new?
<Pelo> _len,   one is old and one is new
<adnan_> MasterShrek /dev/usbdev
<Blackkatt> _len one is newer then the other =)
<_len> lol
<MasterShrek> adnan_, those arent mount points, theyre just devices, and probably just placeholders or something, why do you ask?
<generalsnus> Beefheart: i play AO on ubuntu
<nhmomof2> Is there a channel for female Ubuntu users?
<Beefheart> I am having problems executing install.sh for my intel i915 driver. anyone know what needs to be done ? say something about headers and DRI. Im new to this..
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, #ubuntu
<Blackkatt> gaah how to disable join and part in Gaim anyone PLZ :)
<MasterShrek> =P
<adnan_> MsterShrek I wanted to know
<dx9s_work> nhmomof2, does it matter your gender if you use ubuntu or not?
<Pelo> nhmomof2, not realy,  do you feel that this channel is being chauvinistic ?
<nhmomof2> Gosh not at all
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, is that for graphics?
<nhmomof2> I love the Ubuntu Community
<adnan_> MasterShrek how do I mount then my USB  stick
<nhmomof2> I was just curious
<n3tfury> heh
<MasterShrek> adnan_, it should auto-mount
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, yes
<MasterShrek> adnan_, if it doesnt it will show up as /dev/sda or /dev/sdb or something
<adnan_> MasterShrek I umounted it
* Pelo would say  the community loves nhmomof2 too but he's afraid of a lawsuit now 
<nhmomof2> I belong to many online communities and this one is very unique
<reverseblade> 85 C is a very high CPU temp for a laptop right ?
<nhmomof2> LOL
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, theres something in apt for that, 915resolution or something, try apt-get'ing it
<adnan_> MasterShrek I was thinking that myself but it does not
<Blackkatt> ooh just come of think of, can u mount my sony usb stick in linux and format it to work with vista x64 :P ?
<Beefheart> generalsnus, have u managed to install the 17.3 patch ?
* Motyoj is very afraid of lawsuits
<Pelo> nhmomof2,  yes we are very "special"
<bullgard4> Is the command 'truss' availabele in Solaris only, or can I get it in Ubuntu also?
<alcaponage> Pelo: How do I make my cube and it's background further away in the distance?
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, could u please type the command for me =?
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, it should work fine if you format it fat32
<nhmomof2> Is there a way to make this easier to read and keep up with?  Like assigning a diff color to each member?
<Pelo> alcaponage, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<reverseblade> bullgard4, a command is a program
<despereador> hi again
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<oly-> hi, i am using lives can it actually export video as ogg ?
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, thanks
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, what do you use for a client?
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  cool, so i dont need that program that is already install on the stick?
<_len> nvidia 7800 gtx uses the new drive or old?
<reverseblade> 80 C is a very high CPU temp for a laptop right ?
<oly-> i have loaded in my clip and edited it but want to keep ogg as the format
<Pelo> nhmomof2, I think you can do this in  the xchat  settings  the ppl, in #xchat can tell you where
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know of a good guide for installing Ubuntu on a Macbook?
<despereador> the error is : Pci faild to allocate associate
<despereador> how to solve it
<Blackkatt> _len let me give u a SUPERB site
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, no, i think thats just for syncing and such, youll do that by yourself i assume
<nhmomof2> Can I access Xchat through Kopete?
<Blackkatt> for installing nvidia drivers
<despereador> I get this error after grub loading
<Beefheart> thanks
<Pelo> Megaqwerty,  do you have a specific issue ?
<JEFFmasterFlex> nhmomof2:  use konversation in kde
<Pelo> nhmomof2, sorry wrong client,  there is probably a #kopete  channel as well
* MasterShrek is using kde and xchat, never tried konversation
<Beefheart> generalsnus, have u managed to install the 17.3 patch ?
<Blackkatt> _len http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2587126
<Blackkatt> just read on the top
* Pelo needs a break , later folks 
<_len> Blackkatt: ok
<Megaqwerty> Pelo: no, I'm looking to buy a new laptop, and figured I'd make sure I could actually install Ubuntu on a Macbook if I chose to go that route.
<JEFFmasterFlex> MasterShrek:  i think konversation is superior rto xchat
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, if you want to talk to someone specific just put their nick in the line, most people will do the same for you
<Motyoj> I have a G4 Powerbook I was thinking of installing Ubuntu on but haven't yet...
<Blackkatt> his programs totaly rocks...ive tryed installing nvidia for days then ive found that
<MasterShrek> JEFFmasterFlex, ic, ill fire it up n check it out
<nhmomof2> What is Konversation?  Another chat client?
<MasterShrek> Motyoj, whats the hold up?
<MasterShrek> nhmomof2, yes
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek: okay am gonna try that cuz not it dosent work in x64
<Motyoj> dunno...lazy I guess
<generalsnus> Beefheart: havent tried yet..need to solve the grub error 21 first >P
<_kazol> When I press Ctrl-F7 in Ubuntu, I get a GUI with a black screen and mouse.
<Cocodude> Hello. I have a fun problem with getting Ubuntu to boot off my eSata port on the back of my motherboard. I simply drop straight into the grub shell and it seems as though grub can't read its own menu.lst file to present a nice menu to me. Is anyone able to help?
<nhmomof2> The chat is moving pretty quickly and between breaking up my toddlers and trying to chat with two other people, well, my head is about to explode
<Beefheart> generalsnus, there is a problem pathcing from 17.2-17.3
<Cocodude> (running Feisty, using an Asus motherboard with a JMicron controller for the eSata)
<JEFFmasterFlex> nhmomof2:  that's everyday around this time, late night is better
<nimbo> He that is giddy thinks the world turns round.
<nimbo> 		-- William Shakespeare, "The Taming of the Shrew"
<Beefheart> Anyone know a fast way toget the newest display drivers for the intel i915 ?
<Megaqwerty> Does anyone know of a good guide for installing Ubuntu on a Macbook? I want to make sure I can install Ubuntu before shelling out the 1000 or so bucks for one.
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  hmm how to format?
<Busty> ok I need to remote controll a win box from a lin box what is the best server program to run on the win box
<Megaqwerty> Busty: VNC
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1 or whatever device it is
<MrStonedOne> cant u connect to the remote desktop
<panosru> hi! i try to play a dvd but mplayer comes with error message says that missing libdvdcss but there is nothing like that in synaptic..... :(
<Motyoj> Megaqwerty: If you're thinking of doing that, why not ask the people at Apple if there are issues in doing so?
<Busty> Megaqwerty, ultravnc
<MasterShrek> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<MasterShrek> panosru, ^^^^
<Megaqwerty> Busty: that's a good one
<genii> Megaqwerty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  how to i know what name it is then?
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, do ls /dev/sd*
<Busty> Megaqwerty, and what can I use on ubuntu to hook to it
<MrStonedOne> !dvd | panosru
<ubotu> panosru: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Beefheart> Anyone know a fast way toget the newest display drivers for the intel i915 ?
<panosru> thanks i will check them :D
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, didnt that work?
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, It might have. it did something, but im not sure if it got the newest drivers. U know a command to check current date on the drivers?
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  witch is it /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<Blackkatt> sdb right?
<genii> Beefheart: Did you try running the restricted-manager by:   gksudo restricted-manager   ?
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, not at all, im not running intel graphics, but it should be the newest, if not very close
<Megaqwerty> Motyoj: good idea, I shall. thanks.
<Megaqwerty> genii: will check it out
<Megaqwerty> Busty: vncviewer
<Megaqwerty> Busty: I think it's already installed on Ubuntu by default...
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, i would guess /dev/sdb1
<Beefheart> genii,  no i did'nt. ill try
<Busty> Megaqwerty, you don't need to set a ssh server on the server pc to have encyption right
<bascule> Beefheart: you having resolution problems?
<Motyoj> The biggest issue on installing Ubuntu on Mac laptops has been the touchpad from what I've read
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  guess hahaha =) dont wanna format my harddrive =)
<Beefheart> genii, I have no restricted drivers
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, im assuming you are using sata, and sda is your hard drive
<Poundo> Still thrashing out here any takers? there is no gd.so in my /usr/lib/php5/20051025 where my other .so's are hence no gd listed in the phpInfo()
<Megaqwerty> Busty: actually...I think you do.
<Motyoj> but it can be tweaked to work...
<Beefheart> bascule, no, but id like the newest drivers because i heard they give better fps
<pavel> is there a phpbb alternative?
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, since sdb only has one partition im positive its your flash drive, well, unless you have another sata drive connected
<generalsnus> Beefheart: quick and dirty solution: copy the ao folder to a win comp..update and copy it back to linux comp :p
<bascule> Beefheart: i think they are called Intel as opposed to i810, maybe you knew that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Beefheart> generalsnus, I know, but i cant find my vista PC on the network
<genii> Beefheart: OK (for ATI and Nvidia cards this generally will bring latest driver in, Intel has mostly open-source so likely different)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0-219.tr.cgocable.ca]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Beefheart> bascule, what do you mean =
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, is the vista pc set up for filesharing, they arent by default
<Motyoj> Vista seems to be a train wreck from what I've heard...
<nhmomof2> I have a desktop with a router for my hubbie's laptop.  Is there anyway to get his laptop to be able to print on the printer attached to my desktop (with Ubuntu?)
<NIklas_E> anyone know how to transcode a video that have fps 24,9167 instead of 25 (which I want) perhaps useing mytharchive
<bascule> Beefheart: well if you have set driver="i810" in xorg.conf try "Intel" instead
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, I've tryed many times, didnt even find it when this PC had XP
<MasterShrek> Beefheart, vista is a pile
<generalsnus> loading stage 1.5..error 21
<generalsnus>    i have winxp on sda1 ..and ubuntu on sdb3 .. how can i fix this grub error guys
<Beefheart> bascule, are there a way to check the date on the current disp drivers?
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  looks like i did it gonna try it, if it work u will be my god =)
<Beefheart> MasterShrek, why do you think i installed linux. :) its hard with linux but fun
<D4N`> you tell me
<elivance> Hi everyone - could someone help me out? Ive just resized an NTFS partition using GNOME partition editor but its reporting the amount of free space wrong!
<genii> Beefheart: If you feel brave you can always try this: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html
<bascule> Beefheart: well thaey are part of the xorg version AFAIK, definitely i810 ships as part of xorg, haven't tried the Intel one yet
* Motyoj Played around with Vista and think Ubuntu is actually easier
<Beefheart> genii, was there, but everything is so darn complicated
<Beefheart> bascule, how do I change the driver with xconf ?
<bascule> when xconf asks, say Intel or the number relating to the Intel driver from the list
* bascule hasn't used xconf for some time
<corphip> Very stupid question:  how do I display kernel information from the command line?  like what version I'm using?
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  i so fu.. love you! now i finally have some use for that sony peace of shit
<LjL> corphip: uname -r
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pavel> is there a forum app for ubuntu?
<corphip> LjL, thanks
<MasterShrek> =D
<Busty> Megaqwerty, ultravnc has some kind of encryption right would this be shared with vncviewer
<Beefheart> bascule, command to run xorg?
<Megaqwerty> Busty: I honestly don't know. I've never tried doing it that way.
<Megaqwerty> ...or at all
<wabiD> where is the default splash image
<bascule> Beefheart: sudo /etc/init.d/xsession start or sudo gdm
<Megaqwerty> Busty: I usually just to Linux box to Linux box :-\ sorry
<Beefheart> bascule, thanks
<Beefheart> bascule, command not found
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  okay whats next i can see ur bizzy so ill think of something hard for u to crack :P what about that fuse lets talk about that some day ;)
<JEFFmasterFlex> Beefheart: startx
<bascule> beefheart: sudo gdm?
<MasterShrek> Blackkatt, look into it, id like to see it in action :)
<Beefheart> bascule, GDM allready running
<elivance> anyone know much about the gnome partition editor?
<bascule> ah ha, restart X, different thing all together .. :)
<bascule> Beefheart: ctrl+alt+bksp <-- kills it instantly
<_len> if glxgear run it means my nvidia driver's is correctly installed?
<Beefheart> bascule, I am not sure what you are asking me to do here? thought all i wanted was to edit somthing in a conf file or something
<nnutter> Any devs know why #102818 seems to have been abandoned?
<bascule> _len: not neccessarily, try glxinfo | grep render see if it says direct
<JEFFmasterFlex> Beefheart: oooh....  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ephesius> anyone know why with the gutsy beta i cant connect to google and a couple other web sites
<elivance> or does anyone know where i can go for help with gnome partition editor?
<bascule> Beefheart: well change xorg.conf section to say Intel instead of i810
<alcaponage> Pelo: How can I unlock a folder?
<bascule> Beefheart: then restrt X
<Megaqwerty> bascule: or...just glxinfo | grep direct
<_len> bascule: said yes
<alcaponage> Pelo: my "examples" folder is locked
<Beefheart> kk ill try
<bascule> _len: probably goot to go then ...
<bascule> good
<bram_> can someone tell me please how to get more than 2 desktops in the dektop switcher??,
<alcaponage> How do I unlock a locked folder?
<twilight_> Hello, I am runnign ubuntu on a laptop and i have no sound
<alcaponage> Bram_ go to general and add desktops
<Blackkatt> MasterShrek:  just boot up ur xbmc :p if u dont have that for ur home entertainment ur screed
<bram_> ok, tnx
<MasterShrek> oh, i do Blackkatt, have for a few years now
<JEFFmasterFlex> alcaponage:  gksudo nautilus; then right click properties, permissions
<slaine_> Hey guys, need a bit of help with a command-line install from the alternate CD. I've a PCMCIA eth device, the driver is loaded etc. but /etc/init.d/networking fails to bring up the device
<alcaponage> JEFFmasterFlex: I don't see the locked file in root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<alcaponage> JEFFmasterFlex: my 'examples' folder is in my name
<elivance> is there a way to get terminal to scan my filesystem to figure out why the wrong size is being reported for my main partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195-23-234-201.net.novis.pt]  by LjL
<slaine_> Strange thing is, it was detected and working as part of the install (i.e. it loaded and got a dhcp address)
<slaine_> Any suggestions
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<arnath> i simply can't get my hdmi tv set up correctly in xorg.conf (not as primary screen, nor as secondary screen to a normal crt)
<cmphark> hello
<micahp> how do you turn off word wrap in evolution?
<xyverz> does anybody know where the gnome menu files are kept?  I had to remove my home dir complete to clear out cruft, but now I want to bring my customized menus back
<bram_> still no luck: i am running Gutsy Gibbon, but don't know where to add more desktops..(I have 2 now)
<xyverz> I just can't seem to find them.
<arnath> if i do an apt-get upgrade, does the beta of 7.10 install?
<slaine_> I should point out that this is 7.10 install
<slaine_> of the beta
<xyverz> arnath: only if you've replaced feisty with gutsy in your sources.list
<rhalff> anyone knows a good search engine ?
<twilight_> Hello, I am runnign kubuntu on a emachine w4620 laptop and i have no sound
<slaine_> lol
<cmphark> QUESTION, is installing ubuntu server the best way to set up a home web server?
<arnath> xyverz -> seeing as i can't get my screen right, and gutsy has this new thing for screens (right?)...should i do it?
<bascule> cmphark: if you can config without GUI tools, sure
<slaine_> rhaiff, I have googled, can't spot anything relating to this issue
<bram_> Question: still no luck: i am running Gutsy Gibbon, but don't know where to add more desktops..(I have 2 now)
<Megaqwerty> cmphark: I believe so
<xyverz> arnath: what do you mean can't get your screen right?
<cmphark> BASCULE, what would be the best GUI for a webserver
<bascule> bram_: #ubuntu+1
<rhalff> slaine_, hm yeah :)
<bascule> cmphark: none
<rhalff> altavista actually still exists, wow
<Megaqwerty> cmphark: possibly webmin
<sam__> hello
<shk> is there any way to open the ubuntu applications menu by keyboard?
<bram_> bascule: what do u mean?
<arnath> xyverz: first i had my hdmi tv as a primary screen, but the max resolution would be 720x480, no matter how much i tinkered with dpkg xorg thingy, or how much i changed to xorg.conf, it wouldn't work
<Motyoj> I used to use Altavisa all the time...
<sam__> i have an Realtek HD Audio in my notebook but i don't have any sound, can some one help me with that ?
<bascule> !gutsy | bram_
<ubotu> bram_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<arnath> xyverz: then i added a crt screen as primary and this one does work, the resolutions are correct, but my hdmi (which is now secondary) still has the same problems
<ephesius> any ideas why i can't connect to certain websites such as google with gutsy
<sam__> i have an Realtek HD Audio in my notebook but i don't have any sound, can some one help me with that ?
<bram_> ok..., thanks.... i'll go there
<generalsnus> how can i get permissions to edit my grub menu.list froma live cd?
<MasterShrek> generalsnus: sudo su
<cmphark> hmm, so no one knows of a good way to set up a webserver off a home machine
<MasterShrek> cmphark: install apache
<bascule> :)
<cmphark> how do u whisper back
<xyverz> arnath: ati or nvidia?
<MasterShrek> cmphark: set your router up for ddns
<arnath> xyverz: nvidia 8600gts
<spinner_> Hi this is probly dumb question but how do i run a tar.gz file :)
<arnath> xyverz it isnt supported yet by ubuntu, so i installed the official nvidia driver
<MasterShrek> spinner_: you dont, you extract it
<bascule> spinner_: you don't, you uncompress it
<xyverz> arnath: have you tried running nvidia-settings?
<cmphark> mastershrek can i chat with u?
<arnath> xyverz: a mere kadzillion times :p
<MasterShrek> cmphark: chat away
<_len> Blackkatt: I feel that my ubuntu got slower after driver installation
<cmphark> right on.
<shk> sam_: go to the realtek site they have linux drivers
<MasterShrek> cmphark: you need to have a registerd nick, or join #mastershrek we can chat there too
<cmphark> oki
<alcaponage> I just updated my ubuntu to .16generic and now it won't start correctly
<cmphark> i'll join mastershrek
<cmphark> how do u join
<nickrud> sam, what kind of laptop do you have?
<MasterShrek> cmphark: type this: /join #mastershrek
<spinner_> Ive just installed Ubuntu linux first time user, where can i find some help for the basic commands to execute and  run files ?
<xyverz> arnath: dunno.  I haven't actually worked with hdmi on a PC yet.  If Feisty is otherwise working for you, I'd stick with it for the time being.
<MasterShrek> spinner_: google for ubuntuguide, it gives you alot of good info for a noobie :)
<arnath> xyverz: i only installed it today
<spinner_> tnx bro
<MasterShrek> ubuntuguide.org i think it used to be
<arnath> xyverz: and i really would like the big screen, cause the crt has other purposes
<nickrud> sam, the realtek drivers are in the kernel already, they just sometimes need a little kick
<bascule> spinner_: do you actually want tot learn the shell or just basic/everyday desktop usage?
<Motyoj> online documentation is great for ubuntu
<LjL> !cli > spinner_    (spinner_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SpiderPig> HELLO
<deviantintegral> hi! can anyone tell me what mdadm command I would use to shrink a raid5 array? sudo mdadm /dev/md2 --grow --size=729647488 complains that there is "No space left on device", even though that's smaller than my current size
<vmlinuz`> Why i can't run .wmv files.
<vmlinuz`> is there anything i need to install so i can view .wmv files
<SpiderPig> can someone see me? testing testing... one two three. one two three..
<bascule> !codecs | vmlinuz`
<ubotu> vmlinuz`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !restricted > vmlinuz`    (vmlinuz`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bascule> oops
* SpiderPig can someone see me? am i banned?
<SpiderPig> hmm not again
<SpiderPig> :(
<elivance> sorry to be repetitive but can anyone help with a problem im having with partitions?
<bascule> SpiderPig: you are alive and learning patience ... :)
<LjL> SpiderPig, we can see you. this is *not* a channel for doing tests, however.
<SpiderPig> bascule oh you can see me
<SpiderPig> :P
<vmlinuz`> thanks LjL
<Motyoj> we all can
<alcaponage> How do I fix "NVIDIA failed to load the NVIDIA kernal module!
<LjL> not only we can, but we'd also rather not
<knoppix> bye
<slaine_> I must be missing something
<Motyoj> heh
<jadams> alcaponage, download the nvidia installer and run it again
<Mookie> afternoon
<superkirbyartist> Alcaponage: sudo apt-get install ati
<LjL> alcaponage: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<jadams> my guess is you used that instead of the linux-restricted-modules ?
<slaine_> dmesg is showing eth0 detected
<generalsnus> if i have ubuntu on disk sdb, partition 3...   is this menu.list entry right:    root		(hd1,3)
<alcaponage> jadams: how do i do that? it won't load
<slaine_> The /etc/networks/interfaces has eth0 setup for dhcp
<dug_> how do you enable desktop effects in gutsy, since the control panel is no longer there?
<alcaponage> My ubuntu won't load to the desktop
<LjL> superkirbyartist: ...?
<superkirbyartist> Alcaponage: recovery mode...
<LjL> !gutsy > dug_    (dug_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<alcaponage> It crashes after the loading bar is done
<slaine_> Yey /etc/init.d/networking fails to activate the device
<superkirbyartist> Alcaponage: when it says "GRUB... Press Escape"... press escape.
<dimas_> how do i switch from my main ubuntu the hardware to windows on VMWare (the camera and sound-speakers)?
<superkirbyartist> Alcaponage: select "recovery mode" and type "startx"
<slaine_> Has networking infrastructure changed much in latest releases ?
<LjL> superkirbyartist: why would he want recovery mode?
<Mookie> can someone help me figure out how to boot to my usb from floppy so i can install ubuntu?
<LjL> !smartbootmanager > Mookie    (Mookie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<superkirbyartist> LjL: If NVIDIA won't boot, he can't see anything on the screen.
<superkirbyartist> LjL: He can install/remove NVIDIA stuff from recovery mode.
<superkirbyartist> LjL, recovery mode linux = windows safe mode.
<LjL> superkirbyartist: uhm, he can see a terminal and use it - just like he can from recovery mode. and if nvidia doesn't work in normal mode, i don't see how 'startx' would work in recovery mode
<LjL> superkirbyartist: not really
<bascule> superkirbyartist: recovery mode linux = windows recovery console +1000000
<spinner_> bascule  basic/everyday desktop usage is my first goal
<superkirbyartist> bascule, but it becomes "safe mode" when startx is run.
<spinner_> tnx LjL
<SpiderPig> i installed a bitchx update today that came automatically with ubuntu when i started it. is there someplace where i can see what this update actualy does?
<bernier> when I log in ubuntu, my internet is often very slow until it fixes itself or I unplug, replug my modem anyone knows why?
<genii> LjL: After making xorg changes he can telinit 2
<alcaponage> I can't even go into recovery mode
<LjL> alcaponage: what happens when you try?
<alcaponage> Says" Fatal server error: non screens found
<elivance> can anyone help me with a partitioning problem? I resized a 20gb partition with 500mb free to 60gb but its still only showing 500mb free space in GNOME partition editor - in windows XP the drive size is shown as 20gb and the free space as 500mb, however in disk manager in windows it shows the partition size as 60gb!
<bascule> spinner_: well tarballs if clicked in the file manager should open up in an app much like winzip asking you where to extract to
<dimas_> why the usb tool from VMWare doesnt find the speaker and camera from my main distro Ubuntu?
<LjL> alcaponage: you can log into the terminal though, can't you?
<dakira> hey.. how can i tell ubuntu not to shut down immediately when it thinks the laptop battery is empty?
<alcaponage> no
<romano> Witam! Nasi s wszdzie a tutaj nie?
<superkirbyartist> bascule, but it becomes "safe mode" when startx is run.
<bascule> superkirbyartist: startx from recovery still isn't safe mode
<superkirbyartist> !wines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<alcaponage> it says"root@me:"#
<superkirbyartist> !google
<StalkerOfRisa`> [Google Search] : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=&btng=google+search&meta=
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<superkirbyartist> !google
<StalkerOfRisa`> [Google Search] : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=&btng=google+search&meta=
<LjL> alcaponage: yes, that's a terminal man.
<LjL> alcaponage: type  depmod -a 
<superkirbyartist> STOP IT STALKER
<SpiderPig> why would anyone install linux use wine?
<SpiderPig> makes no sense
<dakira> dimas_: you might get luckier with virtualbox!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-141-92-177.pathcom.ca]  by LjL
<wabiD> hmm microsoft is "open sourcing" .net
<alcaponage> nothing happens
<alcaponage> do i include the <<>>?
<dimas_> dakira what is virtualbox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> alcaponage: no. nothing is supposed to happen. try  startx  now.
<dakira> dimas_, an opensource vmware competitor
<vmlinuz`> installed ogg vorbis & ogg theora, still can't view .wmv ;/
<dakira> dimas_: which handles usb alot better
<_Lucretia_> can somebody tell me how to get an iso-8599-1 locale that I can use temporarily to update an svn tree for a specific project which doesn't support utf8? thanks
<LjL> vmlinuz`: ...
<alcaponage> "fatal server error"
<alcaponage> Fatal IO error 104
<dimas_> shakira thank you i may try that
<LjL> vmlinuz`: perhaps that's because "WMV" files are "Windows Media Video" files, and not Ogg Vorbis or Theora?
<whiskeytango> where can i find and download a working tahoma font for ubuntu?
<kitche> wabiD: no they are open sourceing silverlight but  that's more for -offtopic
<LjL> !w32codecs > vmlinuz`    (vmlinuz`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dimas_> dakira may i call you shakira?
<LjL> alcaponage: type  apt-get install pastebinit 
<wabiD> http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/07/10/03/1626209.shtml
<bascule> :)
<SpiderPig> wabid just forget about microsoft this is ubuntu and we all know ms sucks
<wabiD> that is silverlight?
<spinner_> bascule: yes i got that rather quick. I have downloaded the compiz -0.60 desktop
<superkirbyartist> LjL: sudo apt-get remove apt
<spinner_> now i want to run it
<wabiD> yea but this could help mono i guess
<bascule> spinner_: don't mess with that stuff when you are new, it will put you off for a long time, be patient and wait for the update
<alcaponage> Ljl: it said it's connecting
<LjL> alcaponage: then, when it's finished installing, type  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com  and give me the URL that results
<spinner_> I just need to find out how i can run applications and other simple stuff i linux
<whiskeytango> where can i find and download a working tahoma font for ubuntu?
<SpiderPig> wabid nothing ms does will help ubuntu or linux. its a threat to them
<LjL> superkirbyartist: don't give such dangerous commands in the channel please
<generalsnus> loading stage 1.5..error 21
<generalsnus>     i have winxp on sda1 ..and ubuntu on sdb3 .. how can i fix this grub error guys
<LjL> !fonts > whiskeytango    (whiskeytango, see the private message from Ubotu)
<superkirbyartist> LjL, sorry.
<superkirbyartist> Don't try this at home, kids.
<alcaponage> Ljl: it's at 0 percent, i don't think i'm connected to the internet
<bascule> spinner_: they are located in the menus or launched from the shell by typing their name
<whiskeytango> thank you :)
<LjL> alcaponage: that's not good... ok, close it using Ctrl+C
<dakira> dimas_: nope ;-)
<dakira> does anyone know where to find the acpi config files? i.e. the file that contains instructions what happens if the battery is empty?
<alcaponage> LjL: what do I do now
<Enigma_DC> hi
<Enigma_DC> ciao
<bascule> dakira: power manager applet allows you to set that stuff
<elivance> can anyone help me with a partitioning problem? I resized a 20gb partition with 500mb free to 60gb but its still only showing 500mb free space in GNOME partition editor - in windows XP the drive size is shown as 20gb and the free space as 500mb, however in disk manager in windows it shows the partition size as 60gb!
<bascule> elivance: perhaps you have to reformat
<LjL> alcaponage: type  nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf . search for "nvidia" (you can use Ctrl+W to search). when you find a line that says   Driver "nvidia", change that into   Driver "vesa". then Ctrl+X to save and exit.
<LjL> alcaponage: that way, at least, you should be able to reboot into GNOME, hopefully with working internet
<_Lucretia_> $ sudo locale-gen en_GB.ISO-8599-1
<_Lucretia_> Error: 'en_GB.ISO-8599-1' is not a supported language or locale
<LjL> alcaponage: then we can better check what's wrong with the nvidia driver
<elivance> bascule: Hi, thanks for the reply :p is there no way to edit the partition or check its integrity?
<superkirbyartist> Bye kids, I'm getting out of here.
<xyverz> found what I was looking for.  my old menu items, created with the menu editor, are located in $oldhome$/.local/share/applications as [menuname] .desktop
<paolob-parroquia> Hi guys! What can I use in order to generate a small database application in ubuntu? thank you!
<xyverz> excellent!
<alcaponage> LJL: said nvidia not found
<wabiD> if i have vista on partition1 and ubuntu on partition3 can i boot ubuntu from vmware from within vista?
<ASTX813> Does anyone know a way to get a USB stick to dual boot DOS and Linux (trying DamnSmallLinux at the moment, but failing)
<bascule> elivance: well in linux you can sudo cfdisk /dev/<drive> and see what it thinks
<macsim> any fix for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/145782 ?
<kitche> paolob-parroquia: umm depends what you want to make the database in you could use mysql by itself or postgresql but it might be easier to make a full program in C++ or another language
<LjL> alcaponage: are you sure? if it's saying the *nvidia* module can't be loaded, it must mean that your X is trying to load it...
<elivance> bascule: will do - thanks
<wabiD> ASTX813, can you get it to just boot linux?
<LjL> alcaponage: you're on Feisty, aren't you?
<bascule> elivance: there is alo an app known as testdisk that can catch and ediot some errors
<cmphark> ANYONE have experince setting up a webserver off a home machine with ubuntu server addition
<alcaponage> yes
<bascule>  /ediot/edit
<spinner_> so is there a cool mp3 player i can download and get to run first
<yotamMedini> I am about to install for a newbie friend Gutsy-Beta. How easy will it for him to upgrade to gutsy-official ?
<bascule> spinner_: well there are lots and it depends how you define cool
<wabiD> yotamMedini, it should just pop up in the system tray
<wabiD> and he presses update
<ASTX813> wabiD Yeah, it boots linux fine off the USB.  I tried adding an entry to syslinux.cfg that points to a backup of the DOS MBR and nothing happens when I try that.
<alcaponage> LJL i see the driver "nvidia
<paolob-parroquia> kitche, no, the application is really small, I don't think I need to use C, and anyway I don't know it quite well. Is there anything simpler, for example, is it possible to generate such an app in python?
<LjL> alcaponage: then search for Driver - you'll find many lines that say "Driver", but you want one that is in 'Section "Device"' and has an "Identifier" before it, and somehow mentions video (for example, says "nv" or "vesa")
<bascule> spinner_: some people thing cool is "exactly the same as that windows app I like"
<LjL> alcaponage: err, yes. that's what i wanted you to find.
<kitche> paolob-parroquia: yeah sure
<LjL> alcaponage: nevermind what i just said then.
<wabiD> are you booting dos off a separate partition
<yotamMedini> thx wabiD. will it also upgrade the /etc/apt/source.list ?
<paolob-parroquia> kitche, where should I begin?
<LjL> alcaponage: change it into Driver "vesa"
<spinner_> well i just need to learn some basic to execute files and so on and improve my mad skilz;P
<wabiD> yea i think it does periodically
<alcaponage> LJL i did
<LjL> alcaponage: ok, Ctrl+X to save and exit then
<alcaponage> k
<Downix> Hey-lo
<LjL> alcaponage: then reboot and let me know
<alcaponage> k
<alcaponage> i'm rebooting
<Downix> I'm trying to get ATI's graphics to work with Ubuntu with poor results
<bascule> spinner_: well get used to the system over all, read the migrating to linux from windows tutes that are all over the place, leave the mad-skilz thing for time to teach you
<elivance> bascule: stupid question but how do i tell cfdisk to scan my C: drive - im a bit new to linux :p
<alcaponage> LJL, i can load it now
<LjL> alcaponage: i'm not sure i've asked you already - how did you install the nvidia driver?
<bascule> elivance: cfdisk /dev/sda or /dev/hda 1st one for sata drives second for IDE
<alcaponage> Ljl: yes, i am using compiz fusion
<Downix> any way to check to see if agpgart is set up properly?
<LjL> alcaponage: i asked *how* did you install it
<spinner_> yes that was what i was thinking to the ;P was me being sarcastic :)
<alcaponage> Ljl; I updated the files and it wouldn't start
<elivance> bascule: ahhh thanks
<alcaponage> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<LjL> alcaponage: what did you *do* to install the nvidia driver?
<erlogan> I have a command-line-only install that I would like to configure to automount CDs and USB drives, since it doesn't do this by default.  What's the best way to go about it?
<alcaponage> i typed in sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 in the terminal
<dakira> bascule: yeah.. but I only get console access because acpi shuts my latop down since it thinks the battery is on 0%
<alcaponage> i also used a program
<LjL> alcaponage: before typing that.
#ubuntu 2007-10-04
<LjL> alcaponage: where did you *get* it from? *how* did you install it?
<alcaponage> i don't understand
<elivance> bascule: its still not doing it - im running from live CD - could that influence it? and its an NTFS partition
<alcaponage> where did i get what?
<bascule> dakira: well maybe it's right, but I guess not or you wouldn't be querying it
<LjL> alcaponage, the nvidia driver! where did you download it from? the repositories? nvidia.com? somewhere else?
<bascule> elivance: emm, well try gparted if it s there and see what it thinks
<bascule> elivance: should be one of /dev/sda or /dev/hda for first drive though ...
<phoo_> does anybody know whether libquicktime0 replaces quicktime4linux? or the second one should also be built
<alcaponage> it came w/ the laptop?
<LjL> alcaponage: your laptop came with Ubuntu?
<alcaponage> no
<ozehka> where can i set the locale settings "LC_..."?
<LjL> sigh
<alcaponage> i got the driver from sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<LjL> alcaponage: no
<alcaponage> in the terminal
<elivance> bascule: ahh its sda1 - just says 'fatal error, cannot open disk drive'
<Downix> phoo_ libquicktime is the underlying library, you'd still need quicktime4linux
<LjL> alcaponage: you *must* have done something *before* doing that - otheriwse, no driver.
<LjL> alcaponage: have you used the Restricted Manager perhaps?
<bascule> elivance: sudo
<Downix> elivance: 2k, XP or Vista NTFS?
<dakira> bascule: ubuntu doesn't detect my battery any more since 5.10.. and since gutsy it thinks that i'm on battery instead of outlet
<ozehka> nvm
<dakira> bascule: so you see my problem ;)
<alcaponage> i dont' see nvidia in restricted driver
<LjL> alcaponage: look just type  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx  and tell me what it says
<bascule> dakira: cd /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/ and cat those files see what it is saying to you
<phoo_> Downix, do you know if there are precompiled packages for this?
<Downix> phoo_:  don't know off-hand,  don't use Quicktime
<alcaponage> it says nvidia-glx: nistalled (none)
<phoo_> hahahaha, can't really avoid it - cinelerra is havind issues
<elivance> downix: heya, xp
<spinner_> so if i want to watch divx do i need to install some decoders or can i just tdownload vlc for linux disp?
<alcaponage> .... security.ubuntu.com
<LjL> alcaponage: then you either never installed it, or you installed it from Nvidia.com (but then you should *know* that you have)
<bascule> dakira: that is probably kernel level stuff if it is completely mis-detecting things, tricky to solve, but dmesg can get enough info for a decent bug report
<LjL> alcaponage: does  apt-cache show nvidia-glx-new  also say it's not installed?
<alcaponage> it said to run it, "sudo ... enable"
<alcaponage> do i enable it?
<LjL> alcaponage: "it" said what?
<elivance> bascule: it says The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 8033.
<alcaponage> "To enable the driver, run "sudo ... enable"
<Downix> any thoughts for how to see if I have agpgart in the kernel or not?
<LjL> alcaponage: or rather, *what* said what?
<LjL> alcaponage: that command that i gave you said that?
<bascule> elivance: is it making that sound like a bad thing or just reporting it?
<LjL> alcaponage: oh wait, that's because i gave you the wrong command.
<alcaponage> yea
<LjL> alcaponage: i meant  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new 
<dakira> bascule: yeah.. i just wanted to know where i find the acpi config files, so that i can prevent ubuntu from shutting down even before i can login
<elivance> bascule: it actually says 'this isnt a bad thing but my cause some problems with booting and partitioniong software from other OS's
<bascule> dakira: /etc/acpi but those are fairly complex shell scripts
<alcaponage> it said i have it installed
<spinner_> how do i canhge the language
<dakira> bascule: just found them.. they are in /etc/default ;)
<LjL> alcaponage: good. then it simply seems that you don't remember installing it... ok
<alcaponage> "installed: 1:100....."
<elivance> bascule: when i verify the partition table it says : Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<elivance> Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<elivance> Warning: partition 1 overlaps partition 2.
<elivance> Partition 3 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<elivance> Total allocated sectors 1701990412 greater than the maximum 129066147
<LjL> alcaponage: does your network connection work now?
<LjL> !paste > elivance    (elivance, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dakira> bascule: right now i'm trying to blacklist the battery.ko module.. that might be the best solution for now, I think..
<alcaponage> yes
<vvd> do i need a bootloader in the mbr of the target when i chainload stuff via usb?
<bascule> elivance: clearly corrupt partition table ...
<cmphark> DOES ANYONE HAVF EXPERINCE SETTING UP WEBSERVER?
<LjL> !caps | cmphark
<ubotu> cmphark: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cmphark> sry
<vagner> brasil?
<cmphark> didn't know it was on
<cmphark> hah
<Pici> !br | vagner
<ubotu> vagner: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<vagner> help?
<alcaponage> LjL: now what?
<LjL> alcaponage: then do  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and then  cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit -b  http://pastebin.com 
<dakira> bascule: aand.. it's working.. thank god ;)
<snail__> I have a HP Pavillion dv9000 and have just installed ubuntu, but it freezes before x starts (or during the start of X) i have gone into recovery mode and i can do what i want, but when i start GDM , it freezes
<Innomen> ok
<bascule> dakira: well that is a start
<vagner> !br | vagner
<cmphark> no one?
<LjL> snail__: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and select VESA mode
<Innomen> error loading operating system and its the only one on the drive, fresh ubuntu 7.04 install :)
<elivance> bascule: is there a way to fix that?
<vagner> ?
<bascule> cmphark: the guys that work at google have experience setting up webservers
<Les_Caesars> what's the quickest way I can make my extra drives mount automatically on startup?
<alcaponage> LjL: it said non suchfile or directory
<LjL> vagner: escribe     /join #ubuntu-br    para entrar no canal brasileiro
<bascule> elivance: well sudo testdisk /dev/sda might be a good start
<LjL> alcaponage: which of those two commands said that?
<Invisionfree> If I have another OS running with GRUB, can I use Ubuntu to boot it?
<cjae> I am trying to use tsclient to remote connect to a ms box and I get an error what is all the info I need
<Invisionfree> If I have another OS running with GRUB, can I use Ubuntu to boot it? ><- I mean without restart, sorry for repeat
<vagner> obrigado
<alcaponage> cat /var
<dakira> wel.. good night everyone
<alcaponage> it said Unable to read from : -b
<cmphark> BASCULE how do i get ahold of the "google" ppl
<bascule> cmphark: i was being sarcastic and faceceous
<cjae> user name, password, do I need the computer name?
<LjL> alcaponage: sure you've typed it right? it's        cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<elivance> bascule: sorry bout that, accidentally put you on ignore >.<
<nickrud> cmphark: why not ask the real question?
<Les_Caesars> bascule: facetious
<bascule> elivance: oh well, perhaps I deserved it :)
<bascule> Les_Caesars: thanks
<LjL> alcaponage: and, of course, you *must* have type  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  and let it install, before doing that
<cjae> domain is the ip or dns address right
<elivance> bascule: certainly not :p
<servervm> I've got a question for anyone using Ubuntu Server LAMP. Is gd2 automatically installed?
<elivance> bascule: im just rubbish with IRC :D
<alcaponage> it said "cat: /var/long/Xorg.1.log: No such file
<bascule> elivance: me too, its all that typing ;)
<dakira> servervm: i don't think so.. install php5-gd
<LjL> alcaponage: /var/log/Xorg.1.log - log, not long!
<cmphark> NICRUD what question is that?
<alcaponage> that's what i meant
<alcaponage> i typed log
<elivance> bascule: hehe
<nickrud> cmphark: the question you're gonna ask when someone says they know how to install web servers
<flush> just letting you know
<elivance> bascule: i guess theres no simple way to fix the partition table without reformatting
<flush> the "wodim" app is amazing
<Henry_> hi, really quickie question about system reqs
<alcaponage> cat /var/log/Xorg.1.log | pastebinit -b http://pastebin.com
<cjae> do I need client host name
<cmphark> nickrun, just trying to figure out how to setup a webserver on a home machine
<LjL> alcaponage: then try with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Henry_> i've been tagged as the family tech support guy, and i'm trying to fix an old celeron 1ghz, 256 mg ram computer
<dmitry_> in the terminal, how to navigate to a directory? :P
<nickrud> flush: yeah, it exposes the apt underworld very nicely, doesn't it
<LjL> !cli > dmitry_    (dmitry_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dmitry_> thanks.
<dmitry_> ^_^
<Henry_> one option is to reinstall windows 98
<Henry_> the other is to go ubuntu/vmware/win98
<flush> nickrud this is national security
<servervm> cmphark: the best way to play around with it is in a VM using VMWare server..
<nickrud> cmphark: sudo apt-get install apache2 , the place to put files to serve is /var/www
<Henry_> my question is, can a computer with these specs handle this?
<bascule> Henry_: ubuntu/vmware 98 , 256 ram, too low
<kitche> LjL alcaponage I know sometimes the log can be Xorg.0.log.old if your trying to find an older log like from the last time X started up
<cmphark> thank u
<alcaponage> it says "unale to read from -b
<LjL> alcaponage: see what kitche said? try /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old too
<Henry_> so just go with a straight 98 install, and hope for the best?
<mneptok> Henry_: not VMware it can't
<servervm> !lamp | cmphark
<ubotu> cmphark: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Henry_> thanks very much
<mneptok> Henry_: Min98 is a really bad idea
<bascule> Henry_: I couldn't possibly recommend win98 for any reason at all
<mneptok> *Win98
<Henry_> really?
<mneptok> Henry_: yes, really.
<Henry_> go with ubuntu desktop then?
<cmphark> nickrun: i have that but i'm still having problems accessing it from a remote site, other computers
<LjL> alcaponage, ok, just type  gksudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old , select all the text, then paste it into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me the URL
<bascule> henry_: it is the least stable thing I have ever seen
<LinuxJuggalo> yes Henry_ ubuntu is much better
<mneptok> Henry_: there are many known weaknesses in 98 that MS will never fix
<Henry_> will may dad (60's, computer barely literate) be able to deal with this?
<Henry_> i.e. then change from windows to linux ..
<alcaponage> it said unable to read from -b
<bascule> well ubuntu desktop is gonna run in 256, but it will be sluggish
<nickrud> not to mention that there are no security updates for how long, 2 years?
<mneptok> Henry_: my 73 yo father did
<Henry_> yeah, i was thinking of ghosting the image so i could reinstall as needed :)
<LinuxJuggalo> Henry_: its easy to learn and get used to
<preaction_> Henry_, if you set it up properly, Gnome might even be easier to use than windows
<elivance> anyone know any tools to fix a damaged partition table?
<alcaponage> LjL: I can do cat var/log/Xorg.0.log.old         without the pastebin
<cjae> anyone here use tsclient
<Drewster> shite, a little busy perhaps...?
<Henry_> bascule - really, ubuntu will be sluggish at 256 ram?
<DropKickMurpheys> mneptok: if you are running 256 ram i would suggest using Zenwalk Linux :/
<penguin42> elivance: How did it get damaged?
<Henry_> win 98 flies with those specs
<LjL> alcaponage: just find a way to paste its contents into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Henry_> i can't imagine that ubuntu is less efficient ...
<bascule> Henry_: gnome will, xfce better
<elivance> penguin42: i removed a partition and resized an exisiting one whish is now reporting free space incorectly
<LinuxJuggalo> Henry_: i have another box with just 128mb ram and works great with ubuntu
<Henry_> so, gnome, xfce or ubuntu?
<Henry_> or should i just shut up and try them ;)
<penguin42> Henry: You might want to try xubuntu or one of the other slightly lighter variants
<elivance> penguin42: it had 500mb free when it was 20gb, i changed it to 60 and theres still only 500mb free
<vvd> anyone know why grub installation fails on (hd0,1) (reiserfs)?
<alcaponage> LjL: i'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu
<DropKickMurpheys> Can someone direct me on how to install Java and Flash on the x86_64 edition of ubuntu?
<LinuxJuggalo> Henry_: ubuntu comes with gnome, gnome is a desktop manager
<WorkingOnWise> Hi all. I am waiting for Gutsy, and then I plan on going to it full time. In order to be able to do it, I will need to run Windows Xp in a qemu because I use several office 2007 apps for my business. My laptop has a Turion x2 cpu and 2gb of ram, so I should have the power. My question is this. will I get better performance from running gutsy x64, and then emulate an x86 machine for xp, or run gutsy x86. In the future, whe
<DropKickMurpheys> The plugins for firefox?
<WorkingOnWise> n the brices drop, I intend on installing 8gb of ram, which will mandate an x64 install, but till then, where's the most bang for the buck?
<LjL> alcaponage: as you wish
<bascule> penguin42: it runs OK in 128, I relise it could, but to here it does is noce
<Henry_> oh, oops, thx
<Sable> Everytime I run the update manager, about 15 seconds after it starts downloading updates, i lose internet.  I cannot even ping my router, but network manager says im connected.  To get it working, I have to restart the computer or disconnect/reconnect the usb adapter.  It works fine with all other internet stuff, it just stops working once I run the update manager.  Any ideas?
<alcaponage> LjL: thanks tho
<penguin42> elivance: Sorry, I don't understand what you mean; I suggest start with an fdisk -l to see what that says - and how did you change the partition table?
<DropKickMurpheys> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<DropKickMurpheys> :/
<alcaponage> LjL: how do I remove the "2.6.20.16generic"?
<DropKickMurpheys> !x86_64 firefox plugins
<alcaponage> LjL: my "2.6.20.15generic: works fine
<DropKickMurpheys> !x86_64 firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 firefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elivance> penguin42: sorry :p I resized the partition with gparted and found out about the damage by running cfdisk - will run fdisk now
<DropKickMurpheys> !x86_64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86_64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<koer> any one here know about KDEnlive ?
<DropKickMurpheys> weeeeeeel
<DropKickMurpheys> google time i guess
<LinuxJuggalo> !64 bit | DropKickMurpheys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 bit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WorkingOnWise> !x64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> lame
<cjae> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DropKickMurpheys> lol
<LjL> alcaponage: you shouldn't need to remove it, you can just boot into the older one... but  sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic  will remove it. but MAKE SURE the older one is still there, or you won't be able to boot at all!
<LinuxJuggalo> !lame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> ;p
<Gandur> how do I mount a hdd, that I connected to my PC after I installed ubuntu, permanently and give access to the standard user?
<DropKickMurpheys> what do you know ubotu :/
<penguin42> DropKickMurpheys: For flash you need a thing called nspluginwrapper that isn't in feisty but is in gutsy that runs 32bit plugins in 64bit ff; Java I haven't got a good answer for - you know running a 32 bit firefox is the easiest answer
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Henry_> ok, gonna give straight ubuntu a try, thanks so much for all your help guys!
<DropKickMurpheys> penguin42: how would i run the 32bit ff on my x64?
<abdu0066> i am looking for some who can tutor me C++
<cjae> wow
<g0dd3ss> 8-}
<DropKickMurpheys> using nspluginwrapper?
<LjL> Henry_: if you ask me, 128Mb is not nearly enough for smooth GNOME desktop.
<Henry_> 256
<alcaponage> LjL: it said it couldn't find the package
<dimas_> dakira are you still there?
<koer> anyone know about kdenlive ?
<kempo> hallo alle zusammen
<elivance> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39483/
<penguin42> DropKickMurpheys: I've not done it; I went the nspluginwrapper route; I think the trick is to get the 32bit ff package from mozilla.com - but I think it is best to check the ubuntu wiki
<LjL> alcaponage: then try  dpkg --get-selections | grep linux  and see what it's called
<DropKickMurpheys> i mean i have 7.10 but i have it on cd... its the Alternate cd...For oem
<kempo> wieso funktioiniert das bcm43x-fwcutter packet nicht?
<LinuxJuggalo> Henry_: no problem, we hope you like ubuntu and enjoy it :) if you got any questions or problems with ubuntu please feel free to come here :)
<LjL> !de | kempo
<ubotu> kempo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<DropKickMurpheys> i will try
<dimas_> i am trying to install windows on virtual box but said this...The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<andrea> HI: I TRIED TO INSTALL UBUNTU ON A LAPTOP BUT WHILE BOOTING OR SOON AFTER BOOT, IT AUTO-shootdown WHY?
<LjL> !caps | andrea
<ubotu> andrea: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<andrea> sorry hi had caps lock
<penguin42> elivance: Oops!
<hal14450_> dimas_, you need to add your user to the virtual box group
<koer> anyone know about kdenlive ?
<LjL> andrea: perhaps it thinks it's overheating
<penguin42> elivance: Can you try an fdisk -l  please
<alcaponage> LjL: then do i remove the one?
<LjL> andrea: i know that there is a bug report about that
<andrea> no the temp is ok
<LjL> alcaponage: sudo apt-get remove "...."
<andrea> and it works fine with windows
<dimas_> ha14450 where i find that? where is that option?
<LjL> andrea: i said it may *think* it's overheating - not that it *really* is overheating.
<erUSUL> dmitry_: sorry i was away what were you saying about your bandwitch?
<Drewster> I have question, does anyone know if i can use my sony network walkman with ubuntu, ist the NW-HD3?
<alcaponage> LjL: now what, i see Linux-image-2.6.20.16-generic and headers
<hal14450_> dimas_, system>administration>users and groups
<koer> anyone know about kdenlive who can help me ?
<andrea> ok so what should i do?
<hal14450_> dimas_, then logout of x and back in again
<LjL> alcaponage: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20.16-generic
<alcaponage> it still doesn't work
<abdu0066> what is the topic here
<abdu0066> nerds
<LjL> andrea: see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<elivance> penguin42: added the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39484/
<dimas_> hal14450 system from ubuntu?
<bascule> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LjL> !ubuntu | abdu0066
<ubotu> abdu0066: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic | abdu0066
<ubotu> abdu0066: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<abdu0066> ok
<abdu0066> i understand sir
<koer> i need help iwth kdenlive , anyone ?
<hal14450_> dimas_, just logut of your window manager gnome or whatever and then log back in for the change to take effect
<mlaissi> Hi people
<abdu0066> hie
<koer> i need help with kdenlive , anyone ?
<penguin42> elivance: Why are you using fdisk on /dev/sda1 don't you mean /dev/sda ?
<mlaissi> I'm trying to install gcc
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mlaissi> but I have no idea how to do that :$
<LjL> mlaissi:  sudo apt-get install build-essential 
<erUSUL> mlaissi: install build-essentials
<LjL> !compile > mlaissi    (mlaissi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Mookie> heres a question
<bascule> mlaissi: build-essential from the add/remove
<Mookie> where do i find stage 1?
<Mookie> or stage 2?
<LinuxJuggalo> mlaissi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
* penguin42 gently wonders where LjL's wacky quotes come from
<elivance> penguin42: im using the live cd - and gparted says that the partition is called /dev/sda1 so i just assumed -- ill try with sda
<koer> im having trouble with sound rendering with kdenlive , help !
<LjL> penguin42: a keyboard, most of the time
<abdu0066> this place is flooded with iformation
<Pici> Mookie: of?
<mlaissi> LinuxJuggalo : seems to bo doing some installation now ...
<alcaponage> How do I remove the .16?
<bascule> abdu0066: welcome to the internet ... :)
<LjL> abdu0066: using the nickname of the person one is talking to helps keeping track of the conversation.
<Mookie> pici ubuntu
<penguin42> elivance: So your disc is /dev/sda, the partitions are /dev/sda1, sda2 etc - so if you want to look at the partitioning then you need to tell fdisk to look at the disc
<hal14450_> lol @ bascule
<Mookie> im trying to create a boot disk and it says to copy stage 1 and stage 2
<penguin42> LjL: Ah those aren't characters I'm used to
<LinuxJuggalo> mlaissi: that is what is supposed to do, it installs all the gcc things you need
<Pici> Mookie: I'm a little confused as to what you mean by 'stage 1' and 'stage 2'
<snail__> what's the command to create a new user
<cjae> may someone please help me with my rdp connection?
<Mookie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<koer> im having trouble with sound rendering with kdenlive , help ?
<elivance> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39485/ done :p
<Mookie> for using grub
<dimas_> hal14450 i have micromedia flash server an user...is that from virtualbox?
<mlaissi> LinuxJuggalo: Thats what I get : Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main binutils 2.16.1-2ubuntu6.3
<mlaissi>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80] 
<kRush> Hi, I've set up dnsmasq as local dns cache but it still seems to forward cached entries, any ideas?
<LjL> penguin42: precisely. which means that people can't type them. which means that they won't think they're part of the command. (well, they still do sometimes)
<erUSUL> snail__: adduser
<snail__> thanks
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<erUSUL> snail__: but you can use System>Admin>Users...
<koer> im having trouble with sound rendering with kdenlive , help ?
<penguin42> LjL: OK that's fair, I'm not sure what they'll come out like on a dumber irc client
<andrea> thanks but i don't know what to do
<hal14450_> dimas_, you need to look for the vbox group if you hold on a sec i'll check the name
<LjL> penguin42, all the Ubuntu IRC clients support UTF-8
<mlaissi> LinuxJuggalo: And it asks me to insert the CD (which I don't have)  :-(
<andrea> i tried to reset the bios....
<andrea> but nothing changed
<dimas_> hal14450 thanks i will wait
<Mookie> pici: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<bascule> andrea: whats happening?
<koer> im having trouble with sound rendering with kdenlive , help ?
<bascule> !repeat > koer
<penguin42> elivance: Now I'm confused - that seems to say your entire disc is an NTFS partition - how do you expect your machine to be partitioned?
<koer> ?
<penguin42> LjL: Fair enough
<LjL> andrea: you could always try Gutsy. it's not stable yet, but it has a different kernel and may work for you given that Feisty does not
<andrea> ubuntu auto-reboot while booting
<kitche> penguin42: if the client does not support UTF-8 you would jusr see squares
<Pici> Mookie: According to that those files should be in /boot/grub
<hal14450_> dimas_, http://72.226.225.229:1234/Screenshot.png  <--- that should help
<andrea> so the problem is in That kernel?
<soundless> hi all, I need some help with mounting an usb harddisk
<Innomen> can someone point me to a forum or the like that addresses "Error loading operating system" not having to do with a duel boot situation?
<kitche> Innomen: usually that means no Boot loader
<LjL> andrea, i cannot really know. you should check the logs and everything - which is hard to do if you cannot boot. can't you even boot into recovery mode?
<Mookie> pici are the files supposed to be in there on the live cd or am i just copying them to the /boot/grub folder
<LinuxJuggalo> !gcc | mlaissi
<ubotu> mlaissi: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<andrea> the same happens in recovery mode
<elivance> penguin42: i like ducks
<penguin42> Innomen: As well as the boot loader check that the bootable flag is set on the first partition - I've seen one or two odd bioses get upset by it
<Sable> Everytime I run the update manager, about 15 seconds after it starts downloading updates, i lose internet.  I cannot even ping my router, but network manager says im connected.  To get it working, I have to restart the computer or disconnect/reconnect the usb adapter.  It works fine with all other internet stuff, it just stops working once I run the update manager.  Any ideas?
<abdu0066> Can some tell me why mouse is not stable after i installed Ubuntu
<Innomen> oky
<soundless>  hi all, I need some help with mounting an usb harddisk
<Innomen> I'll boot into the live cd and check the flags
<penguin42> elivance: So do I, they seem to cope with our weather well
<Pici> Mookie: I'm not sure if they are on the liveCD.  Sorry.
<LjL> andrea: try adding one of these options to the kernel command line: "noacpi" and "acpi=off"
<LjL> !boot > andrea    (andrea, see the private message from Ubotu) instructions for adding stuff to the kernel command line here
<andrea> do you think it may help if i try kubuntu?
<LjL> andrea: i don't think so
<soundless> my usb harddisk doesn't automount anymore
<mckensey> help in spanish please
<elivance> penguin42: sorry - flatmates :p should be 2 partitions
<Pici> !es | mckensey
<ubotu> mckensey: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> !es | mckensey
<mlaissi> LinuxJuggalo : Is that a command or something ? (I'm the newbiest newbie ever)
<mckensey> gracias
<bascule> LjL: on an other os that symptom is almost always caused by bad sectors, would linux/ubuntu behave in the same way?
<nieves> Sable, your trouble was mine
<abdu0066> Can some tell me why mouse is not stable after i installed Ubuntu
<Sable> nIEVES: dID YOU EVER FIX IT?
<abdu0066> Can some tell me why mouse is not stable after i installed Ubuntu
<Sable> Damn caps lock
<nieves> yes,
<Sable> What did you do
<LjL> bascule: rebooting without finishing boot? no, i don't think ubuntu would do that because of bad sectors...
<andrea> ok thanks a lot. I'll try
<bascule> k
<abdu0066> Can some tell me why mouse is not stable after i installed Ubuntu
<erUSUL> abdu0066: what do you mean by "is not stable" ?
<LjL> !repeat | abdu0066
<ubotu> abdu0066: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_len> hi, I can't find the wine package on ubuntu 64 rep. Where can I get it?
<penguin42> elivance: Oops - looks like one is missing then; if the partition is fully missing like that then backup all your data *NOW*
<hal14450_> abdu0066, you might be using the wrong driver for it in xorg.conf
<abdu0066> it jumps around
<mlaissi> LjL : thank you for the tip but it asks me to insert the CD as it does't find the website containing that stuff : 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.37 80] 
<dimas_> hal14450 where i can find the vitualbox windows to configure users?
<penguin42> elivance: There are things to try and find starts of filesystems on the disc but it looks pretty mashed
<nieves> I put off phone cable from my router, restart net and visit the URL of my own router
<LjL> mlaissi: your repository list is probably messed up. you can create a new one from here:
<LjL> !source-o-matic > mlaissi    (mlaissi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nieves> then reconfigured it to avoid duplicate addresses
<hal14450_> dimas_, are you registered on here it would be easier to help you out in a pm
<LjL> mlaissi:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to modify it
<nieves> perhaps it is also your problem
<dimas_> hal14450 i think i got it my friend
<hal14450_> good ;-)
<RUL1> looking for some1 to help, PM me
<Sable> Yeah, ive basically done all that
<_len> hi, I can't find the wine package on ubuntu 64 rep. Where can I get it? or do I have to compile?
<erUSUL> abdu0066: and it is only the mouse? or you notice something else missbehaving? maybe the machine is too loaded and that couses the mouse to not respond properly?
<kitche> _len: from winehq.com
<Sable> Anyone else know why package manager freezes my net connection about 15 seconds after it starts downloading?
<hal14450_> dimas_, once you get the users added to the vboxusers group then just logout and back in again and you should be able to add a machine
<_len> kitche: k i'm checking thx
<bascule> erUSUL: nix doesn't do that ... unless there is an IRQ conflict on the USB
<penguin42> Sable: Doees the same thing happen if you use aptitude from the command line?
<kitche> _len: there is a section for 64-bit for ubuntu feisty whihc you need to read closely
<RUL1> looking for some1 to help, PM me
<dimas_> hal14450 thank you very much i got it
<Sable> penguin: I'm a newb, i didnt know there was a command line for updating
<hal14450_> dimas_, no problem you're welcome ;-)
<_len> kitche: Community docs? or winehq doc?
<Sable> Penguin: What is the command?  apt-get update?
<steve___> Does anyone know of a way to download the apt-get source lists for both feisty *and* gutsy then have something like apt-show-versions -a PKG_NAME give results from both releases?
<penguin42> Sable: OK, well do   sudo apt-get update   and see if that's OK
<erUSUL> bascule: yes it does... check the kernel mailing list and all the flames around the new process scheduller (CFS)
<penguin42> Sable: It shouldn't break anything - that's just the first hting
<Sable> well if I disconenct, then you'll know it didnt work :)
<RUL1> i am on windows now, need someone to help me to install ubuntu
<Innomen> the rpoper drive is flagged boot
<LjL> !install > RUL1    (RUL1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bascule> erUSUL: I have never seen a nix box so hammered the mouse goes .. man that is nasty :(
<Sable> Penguin: well, it didnt cause a disconnect, but I dont think it updated anything.  Get:12 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/multiverse Sources [1052B] 
<Sable> Fetched 202kB in 1s (117kB/s)
<Sable> Reading package lists... Done
<Sable> and it just did 11 gets before that
<Sable> didnt install anything
<penguin42> Sable: That's OK, the 'update' just updates the lists of packages available
<Sable> oh
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<penguin42> Sable: OK, so that bit's OK - the next bit is   sudo apt-get upgrade   now this will actually install packages so might ask some questions
<RUL1> why are u giving me the bot with some links, i need normal help
<epsilorn> Hi all!!! Got a problem: all my 3d games exit to desktop whenever I try to change video settings (code 11), tried with openarena, alien arena, nexius and xmame vector games! Could you help me?
<erUSUL> bascule: well the stress tests that the people use to "test" the scheduller are nasty ;) try a make -j 64 of the kernel sources XD
<Sable> I'll try
<penguin42> Sable: If the net connection goes then try and get the messages just before that happens
<rgl> is there a normal cd install for gutsy beta?  I don't want to download a dvd :|
<alpopel> hey..
<bascule> erUSUL: omg, there is no need for that, but I supose it is a good way ...
<LjL> rgl: of course. Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 though, please
<rgl> LjL, thx.
<erUSUL> bascule: but anyway you are right the second of my "shoots in the dark" about the mouse problem is a IRQ sharing problem
<RUL1> when i am installingi have problems with graphic
<d4rkmonkey> arg, I really gotta take off these stupid highlights...
<bascule> erUSUL: I have seen USB go funnyon IRQ ... but never PS2
<Sable> Can anyone see what I'm typing?
<bascule> Sable: no
<Innomen> Sable: yes
<LjL> Sable: no
<Sable> Penguoin: it went down
<bascule> ;))
<penguin42> Sable: interesting.... - can you paste the text into a paste-bin somewhere?
<RUL1> heeeeeeeeelllllllpppppppppppp me alllllllllllllllllrrrrrreeeeeeaaaaadyyyyy
<clouder> how do I turn tbz2 into tar.gz in one cli entry?
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having trouble connecting to my school's WPA (personal) wireless network. I don't know why. I can connect to any network, except this one. All my friends with MacBooks can connect perfectly fine, along with a windows machine. Can someone help me out with this? I've checked, rechecked, and rerechecked the preferences for the network, and they are correct. What might be the problem/
<bascule> Sable: after you type the first 3 letters of a nick hit the tab key, it auto-completes for you
<penguin42> clouder: gzip -d < blah.tgz | gzip -d > blah.tbz2
<penguin42> clouder: Sorry, that's half wrong
<penguin42> clouder: bzip2 -d < blah.tbz | gzip  > blah.tgz
<Sable> Penguin: It went down, no erros though.  THis is the last bit
<Sable> After unpacking 3895kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Sable> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<Sable> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main app-install-data 0.3.31 [4539kB] 
<Sable> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main openoffice.org-draw 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 [2312kB] 
<Sable> Get:3 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 [96.1kB] 
<sk8inrox> Does anyone know how to open a new tab in the terminal through an "sh" file?
<Sable> Get:4 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 [2811kB] 
<Sable> Get:5 http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/main openoffice.org-base 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 [3496kB] 
<Sable> 7% [5 openoffice.org-base 46495/3496kB 1%]  [1 app-install-data 3103060/4539kB 6
<g0dd3ss> pl00d
<bascule> Sable: stop
<Sable> sorry basc
<alecwh> !pastbin | Sable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pacmanfan> will a dual-core CPU speed up compiling?
<chamunks> Hey is there a way to mirror my /   to an equil sized partition with other drives on different mount points like /media/sda1/ and /bkp/
<penguin42> Sable: If it went down that early before it installed anything then it has to be network related not package related
<WoahWoah> Hey guys! I'm quite a new linux user and the help I've had from some people here has been amazing. This is a slightly different question, it's actually on music. I'm trying to locate a song sung by an (African American lady e.g Kelly Rowland, Beyonce?) Some of the lyrics are "Put your hands up...." and "About ya baby".... It's quite a dancey song
<penguin42> pacmanfan: Ish
<mlaissi> LjL : You're the man...
<pacmanfan> Ish?
<penguin42> pacmanfan: It will speed up compiling a large package because you can tell it to run more than one compilation in parallel
<Pici> chamunks: look into dd, there are arguments for it to ignore certain directories.
<jds2001> pacmanfan: make -j 2
<penguin42> pacmanfan: It won't do much for a single .c file
<Sable> Penguin: The only thing I'm not understanding is it only goes down with the package manager.  I can download files from websites and stuff and do anything just fine
<pacmanfan> hmm... would Wine be considered a large package?
<chamunks> Pici, dd being a rsync command or a different program alltogether?
<penguin42> pacmanfan: Nod
<alecwh> WoahWoah: This isn't the place to ask WHERE you can get the song. Check elsewhere.
<Sable> Is there a way to download the updates from liek an ftp?
<ikonia> cloude bunz2ip $file.bz2 && gzip $file.tar
<Pici> chamunks: different program alltogether
<penguin42> Sable: When you say it 'goes down' what do you mean ?
<WoahWoah> LOL! Ok alecwh
<bascule> Sable: change your sources
<bascule> !sources > Sable
<pacmanfan> alrighty, thanks!
<sk8inrox> Does anyone know how to open a new tab in the terminal through an "sh" file?
<Sable> Penguin: I have no internet.  It says I am connected, but I can't even poing my router, I get 100% packet loss.  I have to unplug and plug back in my adapter to get the internet to work
<penguin42> pacmanfan: Depending on the package it won't do it automatically - you might have to pass a -j 3 to make to get it to do a few in parallel
<bascule> sk8inrox: depends on the terminal type, konsole could do this with dcop
<alecwh> sk8inrox: try /j #bash
<penguin42> Sable: Weird
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having trouble connecting to my school's WPA (personal) wireless network. I don't know why. I can connect to any network, except this one. All my friends with MacBooks can connect perfectly fine, along with a windows machine. Can someone help me out with this? I've checked, rechecked, and re-rechecked the preferences for the network, and they are correct. What might be the problem?
<pacmanfan> penguin42, i don't have a dual-core processor, but i'm just wondering how much it would speed up compiles to have two cores.
<penguin42> Sable: Try downloading one of the large files from the Ubuntu repository that apt was trying to get using wget or a web browser
<chamunks> Pici, im coming up with many things here in my repo's  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39486/
<Sable> k
<sk8inrox> bascule: Its the gnome terminal. alecwh: Ill try that
<pacmanfan> penguin42, Wine takes seemingly forever to compile on my Athlon XP 2600+, hehe.
<bascule> pacmanfan: -j 3 is the way to do it
<Innomen> how do i see my drives?
<penguin42> pacmanfan: I find as well that dual cores tend to feel more responsive even when the machine is busy
<chamunks> Pici, im assuming i want ddclient
<Innomen> grub is not accepting /dev/sdc
<druke> is there a way to disable the ALT+RMB popup?
<LinuxJuggalo> !wireless | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pici> chamunks: its in the corutils package, you probably already have it installed
<Innomen> it wants me to tell it (hd*) but i dont know what /dev/sdc means translated as (hd*)
<alecwh> LinuxJuggalo: Thanks, I'll read through that. Are there any other wireless programs that I can use, to make sure it's not some obscure bug in the WirelessManager?
<bascule> Sable: are you sure that adpater isn't faulty?
<penguin42> Innomen: GRUB install should let you do /dev/sdc, if you are at a grub prompt then you can do (hd and hit tab to complete and it will show you the partitions
<Sable> The adapter works fine with windows on thsi computer and 2 others
<Innomen> why cant there be a standard drive reffrence system, this is silly. /dev/ hd* uuid, *tears hair out*
<chamunks> Pici, ok i do so i wouldnt ask for a basic spoonfed example but im in a slight rush i need to mirror this before i head out so its done for later
<druke> Innomen,  that is based on your bios's HD numbering IIRC
<sk8inrox> alecwh, That didnt work..do I have to use bash or does it matter
<Innomen> penguin42: will try
<Sable> unfortunately, I cannot get my other adapter's drivers installed yet to test it out, but I've never had issues with this adapter
<alecwh> sk8inrox: no, I meant try the channel #bash ;)
<Innomen> hwo do i know which hd is sdc?
<bascule> sk8inrox: the terminal might not support that operation at all
<LinuxJuggalo> alecwh: wifi radar, sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<stella> hi
<alecwh> LinuxJuggalo: I've tried that, to no prevail.
<alecwh> any others, LinuxJuggalo
<alecwh> ?
<penguin42> Innomen: Do (hd it will list hd0, hd1 etc, then try (hd0, and tab complete it will show you the parititons - it will even let you look in some of the partitions
<Innomen> oky thank you druke
<Innomen> ahhh
<Innomen> thank you penguin42
<epsilorn> i have a problem with a wacom tablet, it works very well but only if i start linux with tablet already plugged in usb, if i plug it afterwards it behaves strangely, is there a way to make the tablet recgnizable upon plugging?
<SpiffyBalak> epsilorn: what does it mount as?
<Sable> !sources> Sable
* penguin42 disappears in a cloud of herring smoke
<LinuxJuggalo> alecwh: sorry i dont use wireless much
<sk8inrox> alecwh, i knew that...lol jk :D
<chamunks> Pici, kus basically i need to backup my core system kus /home /bkp and /media/sda1 are seperate drives
<alecwh> LinuxJuggalo: Ok, thanks. :)
<SpiffyBalak> epsilorn: you'll have to make a shortcut to unmount your tablet
<LinuxJuggalo> alecwh: no problem :)
<chamunks> Pici, im just trying to avoid having to script a bash file that will have all the rsync jobs in a list to run consecutively
<Pici> chamunks: I'm looking for the argument I used...
<marx2k> Having a big issue removing nvidia-glx :(
<epsilorn> are you saying i have to unmoun t and remount it after i plug it in?
<marx2k> looks like the install/remove script is broken
<marx2k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Innomen> grub loads but says error 17 cannot mount selected parition
<alecwh> What are some relatively good applications for wireless networks? (besides NetworkManager and wifi-radar)
<SpiffyBalak> epsilorn: when you're done with it, you unmount it
<chamunks> Pici, thanks Lots!
<marx2k> Can someone look at this and help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39488/
<epsilorn> SpiffyBalak: you mean I got not to turn off my pc without unmounting it?
<SpiffyBalak> epsilorn: right
<epsilorn> Ah ok thanks a lot! Now i'm going to try
<corphip> I'm having issues getting my web server to load at boot.  I think it's a permissions problem.  Could someone walk me through some troubleshooting?
<Pici> chamunks: Each thing you want to backup is on a seperate device?
<chamunks> Pici, Seperate partition
<alcaponage> How come I can't add my own images on the cube? Just the ones in "examples"?
<Cryoniq> Which is the best mp3/ogg player for Ubuntu Linux?
<druke> Is there a way to disable the ALT+RMB reaction when over a window (I'm trying to use that particular shortcut in blender)
<usr13> marx2k: sudo apt-get -f install
<theMuss> Hey complete noob with ubuntu - just installed it and have the dhcp picking up my settings but it seems to be giving me an out of range ip. Anyone know a good guide i can read
<Pici> chamunks: Can you unmount them? perhaps while using a liveCD? they need to be unmounted to work
<marx2k> usr13: same exact error
<_Lucretia_> can somebody tell me how to get an iso-8599-1 locale that I can use temporarily to update an svn tree for a specific project which doesn't support utf8? thanks
<bascule> having installed kubuntu-desktop can I safely uninstall ubuntu-desktop?
<RULR> need help, pm
<superman> http://pastebin.com/m44368062
<astro76> theMuss, what IP are you getting?
<chamunks> Pici, im basically just looking to have a point where i can return to if i fubar my buntu without having to reinstall and reconfigure
<kitche> bascule: yes since it's just a meta package
<superman> i knwo this is regular error but how else am i ment to play my dvd
<sk8inrox> alecwh, I just figured it out..just thought id tell you how in case you were wondering.  You just do "--tab --working-directory -e 'blah blah blah'"
<bascule> kitche: thanks, idn't wanna break stuff :)
<mlaissi> LjL : the  sudo apt-get install build-essential command is ok but still no gcc or cc found... help please!!
<cypher1> marx2k, looks like both the packages nvidia-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx has delivered same file
<Pici> chamunks: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<marx2k> cypher: how do i fix the issue?
<astro76> RULR, if you want help ask your question to the channel
<usr13> marx2k: sudo apt-get -f install  nvidia-glx
<SpiffyBalak> superman: you gotta get the win32 codecs
<chamunks> Pici, and i dont think i will be able to unmount /home though im sure i can unmount /bkp and /media/sda1
<Pici> !ask | RULR
<ubotu> RULR: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<alecwh> sk8inrox: Thanks for sharing. ;)
<LjL> mlaissi: that's quite weird, if you just type "gcc", does it say anything?
<superman> are they on repositries?
<bascule> RULR: don't do that again
<theMuss> astro76: looks like 169.254.3.254 - Thanks
<RULR> sry, i didnt know...
<Innomen> from my reading it apear grub is the problem
<marx2k> usr13: heres an issue..that works (thanks!) but it removes my ati-fglrx drivers which I need installed also since this is a USB drive that I run on computers with both ATI and NVidia cards
<Innomen> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<bascule> RULR: nobody knows the questio, ask it
<Innomen> can lilo be instaled offline form the livecd?
<mlaissi> LjL: command not foud. sudo find / -type f -name gcc doesn't return anything either... :-S
<astro76> theMuss, your computer is connected to a modem?
<Cryoniq> Hmm Will my fiance love me more when I have Ubuntu installed? :P
<riotkittie> Innomen: i'm not sure if lilo's on the discs
<alecwh> Innomen: I don't believe so.
<Innomen> gah
<riotkittie> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-9ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 342 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Innomen> i get error 17 cant mount partition
<bascule> Cryoniq: she will need to, it will be a testing time for you both .. :)
<Innomen> my drive is sata
<chamunks> Pici, so let me think i can mirror the /dev/hda1/ would it make sense to just mirror those to eachother rather than having to screw with any mounting at all?
<erUSUL> mlaissi: did you instaled build-essential ?
<theMuss> astro76: router - i've just taken on xp and wacked it on
<LjL> mlaissi: are you sure build-essential installed successfully? it *always* includes gcc
<Pici> chamunks: Its really up to you.
<riotkittie> mmm. i love cryptic error messages
<Cryoniq> :)
<mlaissi> erUSUL: yep
<marx2k> usr13: do you have a solution for both ATI and NVidia drivers to coexist on an install?
<astro76> theMuss, so you're getting a public IP and should be getting a private one from the router?
<chamunks> Pici, ok so that doesent seem like it wouldent work?
<Pici> chamunks: No, it should work.
<erUSUL> mlaissi: dpkg -L gcc
<mlaissi> LjL: all I can find is some directory called /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.2
<theMuss> astro76: yeah, i think so - i'm feeling my way around a bit
<Cryoniq> Wish ATI/AMD would release and make better drivers for my ATI9800 pro...
<RULR> (dont speak english very well) problems with instalation, graphics... i insered my Ubuntu 7.04 wich i have downloaded from offical page and boot loading was ok but when it finishes i cant see my desktop and 2 icons ("install") is one of them
<usr13> marx2k: no
<chamunks> Pici, sorry bout the round about question just havnt done it before so i didnt really know what questions to start with :P
<marx2k> usr13: is it impossible?
<riotkittie> RULR: you may want to try the alternate CD if you are having problems with the live discr
<riotkittie> disc*
<RULR> only strange changing colours onmy monitor
<kitche> Cryoniq: hard to do with that not being supported but soon the specs will be out for their cards so it'll be easier to make drivers
<usr13> marx2k: I don't know really, you'll have to ask someone else.
<ckin2001> kitche, specs out now
<marx2k> ok thanks for your help anyway :)
<Innomen> "From what I understand, GRUB is owned by whichever file system location was used to install it. If you changed the location of the file system the boot loader goes to, it will give Error 17."
<astro76> RULR, you can also try asking in #ubuntu-hr , I'm assuming that's your native language ;)
<Cryoniq> kitche: the specs for 9800 also?
<RULR> i will look for it on page
<mlaissi> erUSUL : I get "The package gcc is not installed"
<RULR> THANKS astro76
<kitche> ckin2001: yes but hte dummy driver have not been made yet from my understanding
<Innomen> Does this mean when i select ubuntu its trying to load from the wrong partition?
<marx2k> Does anyone know a method to have ATI and NVidia drivers to coexist on an Ubuntu install?
<LjL> mlaissi: what does  apt-cache policy build-essential  say?
<mlaissi> LjL: I have some executable file named cc1, you know what it is for ?
<erUSUL> mlaissi: but build-essential depends on it it should be instaled
<alcaponage> How come when I go to shut down, it wont' shut down?
<myteron> marx2k: manualy configure x
<cypher1> marx2k, i think looking at the manpage of dpkg-divert will help you
<marx2k> cypher1: already figured that problem out :)
<myteron> alcaponage, acpi issue
<cypher1> marx2k, how ?
<marx2k> myteron: yes I got xorg.conf's for both NVidia and ATI... but can I not have the nvidia-glx and ati-fglrx drivers installed at the same time?
<marx2k> cypher: apt-get -f install nvidia-glx
<alcaponage> myteron: what is that acpi?
<mlaissi> LjL : it says: Installed (none), Candidate 11.3,  Table of version 11.3 0, 500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages   (that's my translation from french)
<Pici> marx2k: Why do you think you can't have both?
<myteron> marx2k, you might need to check out howtos for setting up a multi console machine
<LjL> mlaissi: then build-essential was *not* installed succesfully. try  sudo apt-get update  then  sudo apt-get install build-essential  again
<marx2k> Pici: trying to install the deb package of one requires I remove the other :
<mlaissi> LjL, erUSUL : I'm gonna try the build-essential again
<erUSUL> mlaissi: so you didn't install build-essential after all
<Pici> marx2k: What are the two package names?
<myteron> alcaponage, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<marx2k> Pici: nvidia-glx and xorg-driver-fglrx
<mlaissi> LjL, erUSUL : Now It freezes at 99% : "99% [Connexion  seveas.imbrandon.com (209.40.196.87)] "
<myteron> marx2k, is this a package dep prob?
<chamunks> Pici, thanks lots gotta jet
<pavel> is there a forum application for ubuntu? that doesnt use php?
<mlaissi> LjL, erUSUL : and this host is not pingable ... :-S
<marx2k> myteron: doesnt seem to be, when i try to install fglrx, it tells me it needs to remove the nvidia-glx install first :/
<bmk789> i have 2 partitions in an LVM with several GB of files, how do i get these files out of an LVM onto a normal partition?
<LjL> mlaissi: that server is down. select only the official Ubuntu repositories from source-o-matic
<_len> does any1 know any flash player plugin for ubuntu 64
<myteron> marx2k, well you can force the install but I am not sure if thats the way you want to go
<alcaponage> myteron: how do i fix it?
<LjL> mlaissi: in other words, leave just the defaults selected
<myteron> alcaponage, good question *g*
<marx2k> here check it out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39490/
<mlaissi> LjL : ok I commented this one and I'll try it again ...
<Pici> marx2k: Hm... Thats odd.
<myteron> alcaponage, will it switch off when you type halt into a root console?
<marx2k> I agree
<Innomen> Sudo grub > setup (hd2,0) > Error 17: Cannot mount selected parition
<alcaponage> yes
<kevinG> hey, are a bunch of repositories down, or something?
<Innomen> from within live cd this time
<ubuntu_> hi I want to reset my root password
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /mnt
<ubuntu_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<ubuntu_> I get that when trying to chroot
<LjL> ...
<Pici> marx2k: I'm not sure.  I'd check bugs.ubuntu.com to see if someone has reported it.
<myteron> ubuntu_, you might just delete it from shadow
<MongooseWA> how do i delete podcast feeds in rhythmbox? i've gone into the xml file and deleted stuff, but i still get inundated with download error messages.
<ckin2001> ubuntulog, sudo passwd :?
<ckin2001> eek
<LjL> he's left.
<marx2k> Pici: Yep I'll try
<Pici> hes not here anymore.
<kahrytan> MongooseWA, why you using rhythmbox?
<MongooseWA> cuz i like it?
<elivance> penguin42: sorry about that - got abducted by flatmates
<Innomen> so ubuntu is incapable pof booting from a sata drive?
<ghostdog> help me :((
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<astro76> Innomen, of course not
<mlaissi> LjL, erUSUL : well now it stopped quickly. It says : <... try "apt-get -f install"  without package...> and I'm trying that
<LjL> mlaissi: yes. with sudo, though. means some packages were broken.
<Innomen> astro76: they should make that clear from the start :)
<kahrytan> MongooseWA, just dont use it with an ipod. it's not compatible with itunes.
<astro76> Innomen, make it clear that sata works fine?
<Innomen> no
<astro76> Innomen, you asked if it was incapable, I said no :p
<astro76> Innomen, it works fine
<MongooseWA> who said anything about an ipod?
<mlaissi> LjL : yep with sudo... it's doing some cleaning ups and some updates ...
<Innomen> ahh i thought you were saying of course it cant boot and it was silly to ask
<Innomen> and you were being funny
<Innomen> :P
<Innomen> well it wont mount the partiiton even from the live cd
<Innomen> i'm at a loss
<hab> Hey, I'm trying to find an application like Korganizer (personal organizer/calendar) for GNOME. Any suggestions?
<marx2k> Pici: Check out https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-November/022308.html
<erUSUL> hab: evolution
<hab> erUSUL: It has a built-in one?
<Innomen> grub is setup, i get the menu, and bam error 17, supergrub cant even directly boot the install, it just blinks, and reboots which takes me right back to the grub thats on the hd
<Pici> hab: sunbird? its not in the feisty repos though.
<erUSUL> hab: calendar? yes
<hab> erUSUL: Thanks
<hab> Pici: I'll check it out.
<mlaissi> LjL, erUSUL: Yes!! I have gcc now !! thank you people i really appreciate your help :)
<Innomen> :)
<astro76> Innomen, does sudo fdisk -l show it on the live cd?
<ajax4> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Innomen> yes
<astro76> Innomen, what error do you get when attempting to mount?
<Innomen> /dev/sdc1
<Innomen> error 17
<Innomen> cannt mount parition
<Innomen> Really descriptive
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/# passwd
<ubuntu_> passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<ubuntu_> passwd: password unchanged
<ubuntu_> How do I fix this
<FFighter> hello folks
<FFighter> I've got Ubuntu feisty fawn
<FFighter> with Gnome
<epsilorn> SpiffyBalak: hey, how do I unmount my Tablet? if i look dmesg it says
<epsilorn> usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<epsilorn> [ 3169.104000]  usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<epsilorn> [ 3169.276000]  usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<epsilorn> [ 3169.280000]  input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input8
<FFighter> but I'd like to switch to XFCE
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<FFighter> how could I do that?
<FFighter> install xfce from synaptic?
<epsilorn> SpiffyBalak: hey, how do I unmount my Tablet? if i look dmesg it says
<epsilorn> usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 3
<epsilorn> [ 3169.104000]  usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<epsilorn> [ 3169.276000]  usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<epsilorn> [ 3169.280000]  input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input8
<astro76> !paste | epsilorn
<ubotu> epsilorn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<astro76> FFighter, install xubuntu-desktop
<epsilorn> SpiffyBalak: hey, how do I unmount my Tablet? if i look dmesg it says
<epsilorn> usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<epsilorn> [ 3169.280000]  input: Wacom Intuos3 6x8 as /class/input/input8
<mneptok> ubuntu_: do not set a root password
<mneptok> ubuntu_: use sudo.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<FFighter> astro76, thank you - and how could I get rid of gnome or maybe de-activate it so that XFCE becomes the default DE?
<epsilorn> SpiffyBalak: sorry to bother you again
<ubuntu_> mneptok: wowomg... what if I forgot my main user pass and dont have any root pass lol
<ubuntu_> bai
<astro76> FFighter, I think when you install it the xfce login manager will become default
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<stouset> I've installed Ubuntu on a Mac Pro, and hitting up/left/down/right/pgup/pgdown/home/end in aptitude causes it to crash. Anyone know why?
<DoYouKnow> Anyone here have success in getting direct rendering working with compiz-fusion on Radeon Xpress 200M video hardware?
<FFighter> astro76, Cool.. then I think it is just a matter of removing ubuntu-desktop (apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop) to remove Gnome?
<stouset> In vim, those keys produce ^\
<FFighter> astro76, even though GTK+ must remain
<astro76> ubuntulog, what if you forget a root password? that's not an argument for not using sudo
<astro76> ubuntu_ ^
<epsilorn> someone good solving 3d card problems?
<Innomen> the fiel search in ubuntu apears to suck, does it not know to check subfolders?
<stouset> In fact, it looks like they all send Ctrl+\
<astro76> FFighter, I don't think there's an easy way to fully remove the ubuntu desktop
<FFighter> astro76, When I say ubuntu-desktop I mean the Gnome DE
<astro76> FFighter, indeed
<Pelo> FFighter, there is hold on I'll give it to you
<Innomen> where would menu.lst be?
<Pelo> Innomen, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<astro76> Innomen, locate menu.lst
<Innomen> thank you
<Sable> what is blacklisting in reference to networking stuff?  I blacklisted rtl8187 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and my internet seems to be working correctly
<stouset> Anyone know a reasonable reason why up, left, down, right, pgup, pgdown, home, and end would send Ctrl+\ in the console?
<FFighter> astro76, well, thank you for the help ... on my way to XFCE
<FFighter> :)
<DoYouKnow> Sable, it prevents that driver from loading
<Innomen> and how would i get a translation of /dev to (hd*) ?
<Pelo> FFighter, use the third command listed and after run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to make sure you ddn'T remove anything you needed   http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<DoYouKnow> Sable, you can prevent any module from loading by blacklisting that module
<FFighter> Pelo, thanks
<Sable> How do I know what I blacklisted
<Sable> I dont know what rtl8187 is
<Pelo> FFighter,  if it is xubuntu you want run  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop after you hyave removed ubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> Innomen,    the  grub nomenclature starts with  O   where hdA,B    A is the hdd and B the parttion
<marcus_> hey Im thinking of switching to Ubuntu when 7.10 comes out
<FFighter> What is the difference between apt-get and aptitutde after all?
<Innomen> right but what does grub call dev/sdc1/ ?
<warrior> HELP ME PLEASE CI SIETE
<marcus_> I use linux mint now
<warrior> HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!
<decay> How do i check which version of gnome is installed?
<warrior> HI
<bascule> FFighter: aptitude is curses based which means it has a gui of sorts
<Pelo> FFighter, aptitude has a few extra feature , amongst other things it will check to remove dependencies
<Pelo> warrior,  state your problem
<Pici> !ask | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> Decadent,  menu > system>  about gnome
<FFighter> Pelo, well, apt-get also removes dependencies, at least on Feisty
<Innomen> gah
<Innomen> the menu is indeed pointing to the right parition and drive
<decay> No it does not
<FFighter> but it installs dependencies
<FFighter> :
<FFighter> :] 
<Pelo> FFighter,  no it doesn'T  not automaticaly, I mean dependencies when you remove the package they depend from
<FFighter> why wouldn't it remove these dependencies?
<decay> i always use aptitude...hate uninstalling something and leaving scraps behind
<Innomen> (hd2,0) is /dev/sdc1 is the ubuntu installed parition
<Pelo> Innomen, sounds about right
<Innomen> so it boots it finds the menu, i tell it to boot, and still error 17
<warrior> i'm a italy...do not understand english....i'm love linux...hacker...and your's....OK?
<Innomen> what now?
<nickrud> I hate that I have to go through and mark packages for automatic removal after a fresh install
<FFighter> warrior, hey welcome
<decay> i always use aptitude...hate uninstalling something and leaving scraps behind
<Pici> !it | warrior
<decay> oops
<warrior> hey
<decay> How do i check which version of gnome is installed?
<FFighter> System->About Gnome?
<ubotu> warrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bascule> help -> about gnome
<Pelo> Innomen,  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html  or try asking in #grub
<decay> well that worked
<decay> thanks
<Pelo> Decadent,  menu > system>  about gnome
<Innomen> its not the loader
<decay> and now, how do i upgrade gnome?
<Innomen> it did this before i used the loader
<Innomen> or rather it said "error loading operating system
<Pelo> Innomen, make sure the partition is flagged to boot
<Innomen> all i've done is add an elaborate path to where it was going anyway
<Innomen> it is according to the gnome parition manager
<warrior> FFighter: i look your's for language.... is difficulty for me! i'm ;(
<Pelo> !it | warrior
<ubotu> warrior: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FFighter> warrior, well, my native language is not English, but I'm fairly comfortable with it - I think you should go to ubuntu-it if you're not comfortable with English
<Innomen> why did the install make 3 paritions?
<Innomen> 1 ubuntu install
<Innomen> 1 swap
<orionr> hey is anyone in here running 7.10
<Innomen> whats the other one?
<Beefheart> whats the command to copy in a terminal please?
<warrior> Pelo:no! i'm chat now qui!
<kitche> Beefheart: cp for copy
<Pelo> Innomen, the swap is embeded in an extended partition
<Pici> orionr: Yes. #ubuntu+1 for more questions.
<Pici> !offtopic | warrior
<Beefheart> thanks
<ubotu> warrior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Innomen> ahh
<decay> cp file.txt ~
<decay> that would copy file.txt to your home dir
<Innomen> which is why grub sees 2 and fdisk sees 3?
<LjL> _ n=ubuntu 213
<Innomen> because one of them is "embedded" in the other?
<bascule> Innomen: grub has no interest in swap
<Pelo> no , grug should see the same amounts of partition
<Innomen> oky
<Pelo> grub
<Innomen> so it just ignores it
<Innomen> cool
<bascule> ?maybe
<Pelo> Innomen,  why don't you pastebin your  menu.lst file so we can have a look
<Beefheart> so, if i was to copy a folder from one location to another, what parameters would i use please?
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone please recommend me a good app for decrypting dvd's on ubuntu
<Innomen> oky hold on
<Innomen> wait
<Innomen> cant
<bascule> cp /some/file /some/where
<Innomen> that machine wont see the net
<bascule> Beefheart: ^^
<Pelo> Innomen,  got as flash drive ?
<Beefheart> bascule, haha I really had some probs after my last driver attempt
<Innomen> oh
<Innomen> duh
<Innomen> yea hold on
<warrior> FFighter:ok i'm aggiorned ubuntu feisty a gutsy! it is ok! sorry for the incorrect language!
<bascule> Beefheart: were you tring intel instead of i810, that guy ..?
<Beefheart> bascule, yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-ull-89-169.48-151.net24.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Beefheart> found out of it
<Pelo> warrior wait untill the OFFICIAL release  on october 18
<Beefheart> but now im back to old driver
<bascule> k
<Pelo> LjL,  what was that for ?
<Innomen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LjL> Pelo: PM abuse.
<Pelo> ic
<Pelo> carry on
<Beefheart> bascule, what should be first in the cP ? destination of copy or the file to be copied?
<bascule> Beefheart: <object> <destination>
<Beefheart> bascule, ty
* Pelo thinks it's a good idea not to mess with LjL tonight,  he looks trigger happy
<scalawag> Can anyone tell me why it might take a long time to load web pages...only happens in Ubuntu, had Vista before this, and have tried live-cd's and it flies
<LjL> Pelo: it's *always* a good idea.
<scalawag> I have highspeed internet, my gnutella downloads fly and there is no lag in any other ap...just firefox.
<Innomen> dont know if i did that right
<Innomen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39491/
<Pelo> scalawag, try to look up ipv6 in the forum  there are instructions on how to disable it www.ubuntuforums.org,   and the number of  pluggins you have might also be an issue
<Pelo> Innomen, hold on
<Innomen> *holds*
<Beefheart> bascule, it is possible to cope a full folder right?
<Beefheart> copy*
<bascule> cp -a
<Pelo> Innomen, what is the /dev/.... addy of your ubuntu partition again ?
<Beefheart> ty
<Innomen> /dev/sdc1
<Innomen> that is one of 3 partitions on the drive
<Innomen> all of which the ubuntu installer made
<Innomen> swap extended and main
<Pelo> Innomen,   open a terminal    type blkid and compare the uuid of the sdc1 partition to the one listed in the command in menu.lst
<Innomen> oky
<Beefheart> how do i view the folder in xwin ? the folder is not there, i can only get to it Via terminal
<borovy3488> can anyone help me with my BitTorrent problems?
<Pelo> borovy3488, what is your bittorrent problem ?
<bascule> Beefheart: what folder, gimme /path/to/folder
<Innomen> yup, they match
<Innomen> same as yesterday
<Innomen> apprently my problem was not a duel boot issue
<Beefheart> bascule, root@carlcfrost-laptop:/home/carlcfrost/.cedega/Anarchy Online/c_drive/Program Files/Funcom/Anarchy Online#
<Pelo> what are the other hdd on your computer ?
<borovy3488> Pelo: are you always on here, man?  My problem is that I have forwarded all the ports, and Can You See Me says that they are open.  I have tried Azureus and BitTornado as well.  All only give about 4 KB max.
<Innomen> 2 ide 300gb encrypted volumes
<Pelo> borovy3488,  what is the torrent you are using ?
<Pelo> Innomen, what isthe boot hdd of his comp ?
<Innomen> livecd sees them as unformatted basiclly as they should
<bascule> Beefheart: press ctrl+H in nautilus, you will see .cedega
<Beefheart> bascule, my goal is to replace that folder with another one with the right patch
<Innomen> sata primary 120gb
<borovy3488> Pelo: what do you mean?  its a movie from pirate bay
<Pelo> Innomen,  i mean , what is on it ?
<Innomen> ubuntu
<Innomen> 3 paritions
<Innomen> main swap and extended
<NixMan> so when does gutsy officially come out?
<Beefheart> bascule, thanks
<Innomen> swap and extended are 4.5gb and the rest is the ubuntu install
<usr13>  NixMan couplaweeks
<Pelo> borovy3488,  if you want to test your bittorrent you should get one of the fast torrent , like a distro for testing,  goto   www.utorrent.com,  check in the guide section ,  open the setup guide, there are a few good torrents for testing in there
<NixMan> usr13: alrighty
<NixMan> sounds good
<Pelo> Innomen, so your ubuntu hdd is the boot hdd ?
<mneptok> borovy3488: what ports did you open?
<Innomen> yes, and without grub it says "error loading operating system"
<Pelo> Innomen, change hd2.0 to  hd0,0
<NixMan> will i be able to upgrade from feisty very easily
<bmk789> can someone help me remove a drive from LVM?
<TheRepacker> Hi All, because of a known problem with nvidia 100.14.11 and 14.19 drivers, nvidia is recommending as a workaround to install 100.14.09, but that is not in the repros, anyone know of an easy way to install in Gutsy?
<Innomen> change where?
<Pelo> Innomen,  in menu.lst
<borovy3488> Pelo: Thanks ill check it out.
<Innomen> oky
<ikonia> !gusty >TheRepacker
<borovy3488> mneptok: hang on just a sec. let me check.
<kitche> TheRepacker: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<bascule> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<NixMan> exit
<bascule> ;)
<hwilde> anybody ever have a problem with apt-get or dpkg launching a separate totally random program?
<Pelo> Innomen,  fyi ,   the grub nomenclature for hdd is based on the boot order   ie the boot hdd is always hd0
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone please recommend me a good app for decrypting dvd's on ubuntu
<Pelo> hwilde, as in what program ?
<bruenig> hwilde, it does that in post install scripts often
<borovy3488> mneptok: 6881 to 6999 and 49152 to 65524
<bruenig> although it is hardly random
<Pelo> !dvd > g0dd3ss check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<hwilde> Pelo, bruenig,  I am trying to install mysql, but it launches a completely random program
<TheRepacker> this is not just a Gutsy problem affects all multi-core CPUs and series 7 GPUs
<Pelo> hwilde,  what random program , give us an exemple
<tim167desktop> hello, i have a usb disk / mp3 player. i mounted it, put some files on it, then plugged into another computer, now i cannot access it anymore, the files have a lock icon help! thank you
<bruenig> hwilde, how does it launch a random program, does it assign each program a random number and then use a random number generator to pick between them
<mneptok> borovy3488: you want to open 6881-6889 TCP and UDP. and then check the client configuration
<FFighter> hey folks
<g0dd3ss> thankx Pelo
<FFighter> where is the keyboard configurator in XFCE
<g0dd3ss> thanks*
<Pelo> tim167desktop, what is the format of the flash player ?
<bruenig> FFighter, the thing that says keyboard settings
<FFighter> I installed XFCE and my keyboard layout is messed up
<bascule> bruenig: lamao, straight onto form :))
<FFighter> Pelo, SWF
<mneptok> FFighter: please ask in #xubuntu
<Pelo> FFighter, ????
<borovy3488> mneptok: i did, did you not see last post?
<FFighter> mneptok, ok
<mneptok> borovy3488: then nothing is wrong
<borovy3488> mneptok: also, I'm not sure how to configure the built-in BT client
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Is there an update repository similar to Debian volatile where i can get a newer version of clamav?  My feisty machine complains with these error messages:   WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!     WARNING: Local version: 0.90.2 Recommended version: 0.91.2
<tim167desktop> Pelo; i dont know, i have used it before, but putting the last file on it seems to have broken it, can i format this disk ?
<Innomen> pelo!
<Innomen> you are the man
<mneptok> blahdeblah: backports
<Pelo> tim167desktop,  what model ?
<Pelo> Innomen,  are you just figuring that out ?
<Innomen> and finally it boots into ubuntu
* Innomen smiles
<hwilde> Pelo, bruenig,   apt-get and dpkg both launch the carmen project, which I have moved, renamed, and deleted.   check this pastebin - I am stumped  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39492/
<bruenig> blahdeblah, that means that you have a repo with 0.91.2 as that is the only way it could know of the newer version to begin with
<tim167desktop> Pelo unknown brand...let me check
<FFighter> Pelo, you were asking what format the Flash Player runs
<blahdeblah> mneptok: I'm pretty sure backports is enabled on my system already...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-ull-89-169.48-151.net24.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> FFighter,  not your ,  tim's
<blahdeblah> bruenig: the complaint is coming from clamav itself because the definitions require a new functionality level.
<tim167desktop> Pelo: it says "smartsonic Stereo mp4"
<Pelo> FFighter,  and I meant his mp3 flash player
<FFighter> Pelo, there isn`t a mp3 flash player, but there might be a flash mp3 player that runs on the flash player =)
<bruenig> blahdeblah, so it must be able to communicate with clamav itself are you sure there is no internal way?
<Pelo> tim167desktop, I suggest you check their site for instructions or for a special applet to format it , before you tried doing it in ubuntu
<FFighter> Pelo, ok ok.. I`m just complicating stuff
<FFighter> lol
<bruenig> blahdeblah, by which I mean inside the program itself
<blahdeblah> bruenig: I don't understand your question
<Pelo> FFighter, yes you are , stop doing that I'm confused enough as it is
<blahdeblah> mneptok: Looks like i was mistaken - i had backports enabled previously, but they're disabled at the moment.  I'll try again with them enabled.
<bruenig> blahdeblah, as in are you sure there is no way for the program to update itself
<bmk789> how do i move data from one PV to another in an LVM?
<blahdeblah> bruenig: The clamav update process only updates the signatures, not the code itself
<bruenig> blahdeblah, obviously it communicates with the clamav over the internet else it wouldn't know of the new version, so it would follow that they would have some way within the program to update
<blahdeblah> bruenig: Have you ever actually *used* clamav?
<Pelo> !lvm | bmk789  this is all we have atm on the subject
<ubotu> bmk789  this is all we have atm on the subject: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hal14450_> what kind of bot is ubotu ?
<Pelo> hal14450_,  one of thos without the 3 laws,  so be carefull it can turn on you in a flash
<ckin2001> lol
<mrbrdo> i've re-setup grub and now my windows partition isn't readable anymore (i can't mount it in ubuntu) but also grub throws an error when i try to boot in windows and i can't read it because the menu displays again too fast.. i think maybe grub overwrote a few sectors on the windows partition because it was installed on that partition.. i've changed the boot flags now and reinstalled grub to the /boot partition but it doesn't help anymore
<kitche> bruenig: not really you sorta have to update clamav yourself which is kinda dumb really :)
<hal14450_> Pelo, seriously though since we could use something simliar in #ubuntu-newyork
<mrbrdo> or maybe i need to fix the mbr or something?
<Pelo> hal14450_,  I think pricechild is the one to ask
<tim167desktop> Pelo, there is no site about this mp3 player, and google only returns related results in spanish or in chinese ( or japanese ? )
<smo> hi
<hal14450_> Pelo, thank you
<Pelo> mrbrdo,  is windows onthe same hdd as ubuntu ?
<smo> how can i force apt-get to use a particular repository when a package is in 2 repository??
<scalawag> Bolded IPV6 in the config, still loading slow
<mrbrdo> Pelo:  yes but other partition of course
<blahdeblah> mneptok: Thanks - backports has a newer version.
<Pelo> smo, apt-get will use the most recent package version
* mneptok bows
<hal14450_> !seen pricechild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pricechild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrbrdo> Pelo: but i did install grub on that partition (/dev/hda3 the ntfs partition)
<smo> anyway to do it?
<Pelo> mrbrdo, is the windows partition still flagged to boot ?
<hal14450_> :(
<mrbrdo> Pelo: not anymore but when it was it was the same
<mrbrdo> Pelo: it's not flagged as bootable now, i changed it to /dev/hda1 which is the /boot parition but it's still the same it won't boot to windows or mount that partition
<Pelo> mrbrdo,  you installed grub on hda3 ?   I thin you might have screwed things up,  try asking in #grub , this is over my head  ( and the windows partition needs to be flagged as boot)
<Pelo> mrbrdo,  the boot flag just means you can boot an os from that parttion, id is not the mbr not the same thing
<mrbrdo> oh
<mrbrdo> Pelo:  but before only hda3 was flagged as bootable
<mrbrdo> no linux partition..
<mrbrdo> Pelo: ah nvm it is still flagged as bootable i forgot to write changed
<mrbrdo> changes*
<Pelo> mrbrdo, generaly you put windows on the first partiton of the boot hdd,  and then you can put ubuntu/linux anywhere else  , windows like to be the first ,  it is less problematic , and grub is usualy instaled as part of the ubuntu/linux partition
<Pelo> mrbrdo,  take a screnshot of gparted so I can see what your hdd looks llke and also pastebin your grub/menu.lst file
<MekApelsin> X restarts on backspace (just backspace not ctrl-alt-backspace). What to do?
<mrbrdo> Pelo: yeah it worked fine until now tho, i just reinstalled grub
<mrbrdo> gparted?
<Pelo> mrbrdo, why did you reinstall grub ?
<mrbrdo> i installed the gfxboot version
<Pelo> mrbrdo, what ever the partition manger you use  with an image so I can see what the partitions look like on yourhdd
<mrbrdo> the .lst file is the same as before it just has an extra line to specify which message to use
<mrbrdo> fdisk not good?
<Pelo> mrbrdo, can you get me a good clear listing of yoru partitons with the devtree and the FS on them ?
<mrbrdo> http://pastebin.ca/724953
<mrbrdo> tell me if that's not good enough
<Pelo> mrbrdo, basicaly I need to see the menu.lst file and I need to know hat your hdd looks like
<mrbrdo> okay i'll post the menu.lst file too then
<Pelo> mrbrdo, that will do , now the menu.lst file
<mrbrdo> http://pastebin.ca/724955
<Pelo> mrbrdo, ok , give me a few minutes
<mrbrdo> i seriously think grub overwrote something on the windows partition though because i can't mount it anymore
<mrbrdo> ok
<Pelo> mrbrdo, I can't see anything wrong with it ,  did you say that you couldn'T mount your windows partition in ubuntu anymore either ?
<warrior> pici:	he still excuses for the rudeness which I have had before!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> got him
<allan__> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+d Ryan?King]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> waits for lag
<enhancer_> yawn
<allan__> wtf
<enhancer_> lagggarrrrific
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-126-30-244.hsd1.wv.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> there
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mrbrdo> Pelo: yes i can't mount it anymore
<enhancer_> hrm, curious
<mrbrdo> Pelo: and this started after i did grub-install on /dev/hda3
<Innomen> why was xero removed? from my end it looked like he just joined and thats all :P
<mrbrdo> so i think something was overwritten on the partition and not sure how to fix that
<enhancer_> so, XChat does not support socks natively?
<Pelo> mrbrdo, I think it is possible that you messed the hda3 partition ,  why did you try to instal grub there ?
<Pelo> enhancer_, ask in #xchat
<Pelo> Innomen,  THEY were waiting for him , what does that tell you ?
<mrbrdo> Pelo: because i thought it was the right partition because of the boot flag :S
<Pelo> mrbrdo, it is quite possible you messed it up,  and I don't know how you would fix it , sorry, it's over my head,
<Pelo> mrbrdo,  try asking in #grub  they might know , but I doubt it
<mrbrdo> it's all quiet in there
<Pelo> mrbrdo, not all channels are as busy as this one ,just restate your question periodicaly and be very patient
* Pelo wishes he remembered how to underline the word very in xchat 
<xeer> hi everyone! seems my alsa mixer is not working properly. when i try to do a test sound in the sound preferences dialog i get "no element "gconfaudiosink""
<mrbrdo> Pelo: thanks
<kitche> Pelo: it's in options most likely :)
<ph4mp573r> _very_
<xeer> my sound works, though only one source and use the device at a time. is there a way to reinstall/reconfigure the mixer?
<Pelo> !sound | xeer
<enhancer_> Pelo: I would, if it existed
<enhancer_> ./lame
<ubotu> xeer: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<enhancer_> torrify is my friend I suppose
<Pelo> enhancer_,  there are 99 ppl in there right now, check your spelling
<Sable> Everytime I log into ubuntu, I have to open a terminal and type modprobe ndiswrapper in order to start my wirless card.  Is there any way to have ubuntu do that automatically?
<enhancer_> hrm
<xeer> my volume control applet says "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet"."
<enhancer_> maybe I dont' like xchat soo much
<enhancer_> I can't see who is where
<Innomen> can you make ubuntu recall the state of your desktop (folder postions and opens etc) when it reboots?
<kitche> Sable: sudo ndiswrapper -m will write the module to where it's suppose to go
<Sable> thanks
<alexbobp> gsp0tz is sending spam to me whenever I join or part.  Anybody else noticing this behavior?
<enhancer_> ./chmod +lame +rtfm ME
<Pelo> enhancer_,  you maybe useing xchat-gnome , it is crap,  goto  menu > applications > add/remove , search for xchat and install xchat ,  uninstall xchat-gnome
<Innomen> riotkittie! pelo fixed me :)
<enhancer_> probably
<kitche> I don't notice gsp0tz doing it
<alexbobp> "(07:14:48 PM) gsp0tz: (notice) Make free cartoons & silly ecards on http://www.ComicStripGenerator.com ;)"
<astomper> I just got Comcast cable internet.  It works, but when I plug my router in it stops working, any help anyone?\
<enhancer_> Pelo: danke
* enhancer_ goes to remove his head from his arse
<Pelo> Innomen, depends on what you mmean   you can make it remember a default boot destkop with stuff open  just put everything the way you want and   goto  menu > system < prefs > session >   3rd tab   save session
<Pelo> Innomen,  you make it sound like I castrated you
<kitche> astomper: umm is your router setup to use the wan to connect to it that is
<Innomen> lol
<astomper> kitche, I'll go check right now
<Innomen> what i mean is like how firefox recalls where i left off when i closed it
<Innomen> can ubuntu do that as well?
<Innomen> i notice it has multiple desktops
<Innomen> can it "save" them on exit?
<_Ulver_> join #ubuntu-br
<preaction_> Innomen, open Preferences > Sessions, it can "Save session on logout"
<Pelo> Innomen,  just go to where I said and check the save session automaticaly box,  it will restrt the comp as you exited it
<Innomen> sweet
<Innomen> thask o
<Innomen> tak o
<Innomen> gah
<Pelo> Innomen,  you might also want to look into  devilspie but you'Re on your own with that one
<Innomen> laptop kb dieing
<Innomen> thank you
<Pelo> !enter | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
* Pelo laughs evily
<Innomen> i was tyring to say think you
<Innomen> and yur all about starting fights
<Innomen> :P
<Innomen> *shuts up*
<Pelo> Innomen, take a joke for linus' sake
<Aplexw> i'v forgot my password for mysql how can i recover my password ?
<Innomen> *wants to grumble but remembers that he shut up* :P
<kitche> Aplexw: reset mysql root password if that's what your missing
<Aplexw> kitche : how can i do that ?
<DropKickMurpheys> How would i stream an internet radio station in audacity?
<kitche> Aplexw: mysql.com has a good howto
<Innomen> Pelo: i know but i got inot the ** habit because people on icq/yahoo/aim/msn saw "/me throws snowball" and i got strange looks
<DropKickMurpheys> audacious *
<Pelo> ic
<Innomen> /notice will do
<mrbrdo> hey Pelo
<mrbrdo> still there?
<mrbrdo> i fixed it..
<Pelo> off course,  how ?
<zcat[1] > sudoers : brucekingbury ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/tremswitch   -- should mean Ican run /usr/local/bin/tremswitch  as root, without a password, right?
<Pelo> DropKickMurpheys, look into pluggins on the audacious site
<Aplexw> kitche : can you give me the command to reset the password ?
<DropKickMurpheys> To stream music?
<kitche> Aplexw: it's lengthy
<DropKickMurpheys> i need a plugin to stream?
<mrbrdo> it was Windows XP, but i forgot and used the windows vista installation cd and i used the option startup repair or something like that, it tries to repair automatically.. and it did
<mrbrdo> didn't even mess up grub :)
<cuahuatzin> Has anyone tried to install ubuntu server 6.06 LTS?
<Pelo> DropKickMurpheys, yes that 's what I mean ,  probably I don'T know I don't use audacious but if you can'T find a place to open a url  then I guess you need apluggin
<CaneToad> Does anybody know how to change the openoffice default paper size to A4 from Letter?  I'm having trouble finding where.  My system default is A4 and yet OO persists in having Letter as default.
<DropKickMurpheys> i found a place
<DropKickMurpheys> it just wont load the url
<Pelo> mrbrdo, congrats
<zcat[1] > !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mrbrdo> Pelo so if someone has a problem like that the vista cd seems to actually help sometimes :)
<ckin2001> cuahuatzin, ya
<mrbrdo> well, cya, thanks for your help mate
<whonicca> i tried to access my ext3 drive that my ubuntu installation is on via the live cd and get the following error when doing a dmesg | tail, can someone help me find a solution please
<Pelo> DropKickMurpheys, check the audacious site they have an irc channel you can ask there
<whonicca> http://pastebin.com/m739e9808
<cuahuatzin> were you able to install succesfully? I downloaded the ISO, but my machine wont boot from it
<whonicca> forgot to add the pastebin heh
<ckin2001> yes
<cuahuatzin> what steps did you take to install?
<Pelo> cuahuatzin, did you  copy the iso to a cd or did you "burn image" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<whonicca> i think this is the reason my system has been acting crazy lately, now grub doesnt want to load and gives me an error 2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-71-130-171.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
<ckin2001> cd in, boot, install
<zcat[1] > ARGHHH!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Sable> How do I stop x-server
<zcat[1] > I cannot understand the sudoers manpage!!! help!
<cuahuatzin> i think i just copied the iso, instead of burning the image
<alexbobp> I'm connected to the internet wirelessly, which is eth1.  When I run nmap as myself, it works normally, but if I type "sudo nmap" (for -O), I get "Failed to find device eth0 which was referenced in /proc/net/route" twice.  What is this?
<Pelo> whonicca, this is what error 2 : Bad file or directory type
<Pelo>     This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file, but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<zcat[1] > fuck it I'll just run the shole script as root
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Pelo> cuahuatzin,  that was your mistake,  an iso is a cd image you need to burn the image ,  it's a special format to make sure the copy is exactly the same as the original
<whonicca> Pelo: before this everything was booting up just fine and i havent edited any config files
<Sable> What are the commands to stop and start the xserver
<Pelo> whonicca, what did you do before it started going badly ?
<whonicca> hard reboot
<Pelo> Sable,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pici> Sable: `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop`
<whonicca> pressed the power button while restarting the machine since it had locked up
<Pelo> whonicca, hmmm
<whonicca> and was the only way to turn it off at the time
<whonicca> http://pastebin.com/m739e9808
<just22> hi, just a quick info... i'm lookin for the best kernel version to use in my amd64 distro. What do u think about?
<zcat[1] _> I have a script taking input from a chatroom, there's ONE command I want it to be able to launch, which requires root. How can I configure sudo to let me run just that one command as root, without asking for a password?
<zcat[1] _> because I really don't want a script that takes input from a chatroom running as root
<Pelo> just22, try asking in ##linux
<cuahuatzin> is windows able to "burn an image"?
<whonicca> i really dont want to format my computer to fix this problem
<just22> Pelo, thnx
<alexbobp> cuahuatzin: Windows can burn an image if you get software for it
<Pelo> whonicca,  this is over my head , sorry,  maybe the ppl in ##linux can help you fix your ext3 partition
<alexbobp> ImgBurn is very good
<alexbobp> also CDBXP is good
<zcat[1] _> cd #linux
<zcat[1] _> oops
<alexbobp> heh
<cuahuatzin> what specific software would I have to get?
<whonicca> hopefully they dont eat me up for being a noob
<Pelo> cuahuatzin, didn't your cd burner come with a cd ?  there is usualy a prog to do it on it
<alexbobp> cuahuatzin: ImgBurn
<shiznit> imgburn ftw
<Pelo> whonicca, the ppl in ##linux are actualy very nice
<cuahuatzin> cool, thanks alot ppl! this has been a tremendous help
* Pelo just means that they'll say grace before the feasting begings
<alexbobp> Pelo: they usually come with lousy software.  Bundled software in general tends to be lousy.
<alexbobp> although hard-drive tools are often an exception
<diafic> sleep now
<diafic> night!
<Pelo> alexbobp, it's just a quick way to get a working app to do the job ,  mine came with nero, which isn'T bad when ou think about it
<alexbobp> Pelo: true, nero is good.
<simplechat> hey everyone
<alexbobp> although I prefer to use at least freeware
<simplechat> i'm back again
<alexbobp> and imgburn is just as good
<alexbobp> Hi simplechat
<simplechat> :(
<simplechat> :(
<simplechat> still wait the same problem
<alexbobp> how was the fight with giant robots?
<j0nkatz> yo
<Pelo> simplechat, which problem is it again ?
<simplechat> went well. who would know they were afraid of chickens?
<simplechat> Windows and ubuntu killing each other
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> simplechat,   a little less metaphore would be helpfull
<simplechat> how would i get ubuntu to install, but leave grub on its root partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!?=ant1jr@*]  by LjL
<CaneToad> can any of the gui-based free burning softwares burn files >2Gb (ie ISO9660 level 3 or UDF) ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<simplechat> Pelo: windows when installed, bluescreens if and only if ubuntu is installed.
<xeer> does anyone have experience with bluetooth and audio devices? i've paired my motorola headset and it get recognized fine within alsa.. when i use a program like vlc or xmms to play through that sound device i hear no sound
<Pelo> simplechat,  how many hdd do you have ? and do you plan on installing ubun and windows on the same hdd ?
<simplechat> Pelo: i have two, but one is for data
<alexbobp> CaneToad: ImgBurn can do all of that stuff.
<simplechat> and i do plan on running them both from the same hdd
<alexbobp> Very well.
<simplechat> Pelo:?
<CaneToad> Does anybody know how to change the openoffice default paper size to A4 from Letter?  I'm having trouble finding where.  My system default is A4 and yet OO persists in having Letter as default.
<Pelo> simplechat, let me explain my setup , that might help a bit ,  I have two hdd , one hdd is as 10 gig for windows and 70 gig for data ,  the other one is ubuntu  10 gig for /  2 gig for swap , 78 gig for  /home ,     I parttionned the windows one and insalled windows on it ,  then I switched the boot hdd in the bios for the ubuntu hdd and installed ubuntu on it
<whonicca> in fdisk how would i change a partition from extended to linux partition
<markelhas> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Pelo> CaneToad,  OOo menu > tools > options , somwehere in there
<hinogii> hmm CaneToad thats format >> page i guess
<Pelo> whonicca,  no
<simplechat> Palo: pata or sata drives?
<jaek_> guys, what package am i missing... i have no menu icons
<markelhas> Pelo can u help me with a ubuntu install on a pen drive?
<Pelo> simplechat,  it's pelo and one of each
<whonicca> ?
<Pelo> markelhas, not realy, but state the issue and I'll see what I can do
<simplechat> Pelo: so i should install one on each drive?
<Pelo> simplechat,  that's what I did ,  but make sure you switch the boot hdd in the bios before you iinstall ubuntu ,  so grub is on the ubuntu hdd
<e\ectro_> why doesnt cron.{hourly,daily} work out of the box?
<simplechat> Pelo: you can't get them to coexist on one drive?
<Pelo> e\ectro_, it does , you just need the correct syntaxt for the the commands
<e\ectro_> Pelo, you cant just drop an executable script into the dir?
<CaneToad> hinogii, you can certainly change the page size in a document but I need to change the default
<CaneToad> Pelo, I've already look under menu/tools/options and I find nothing about default page size there.  I've looked through multiple times.  Perhaps I'm blind but I can't see anything.
<Pelo> simplechat, you can but it suited me better this way,  I can  remove either hdd and the other os will still work
<rickey> is there speical room,s subporting wine , anyone know
<Pelo> e\ectro_, that's not how it works
<simplechat> Pelo: i prefer having my data on one disk, so i can take it and it will work fine
<usser> rickey: that'd be #wine
<markelhas> i've follow the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to install ubuntu on a usb pen, but when i try to boot from it nothing appens. should i do something else?
<Pelo> CaneToad,  try askin in #openoffice.org
<CaneToad> ok thanks
<whonicca> http://www.zshare.net/image/4002426d97fae4/  =(
<usser> rickey: my bad #winehq
<rickey> you dont know what wine is?
<SlimeyPete> lots of people don't.
<usser> rickey: what?
<rickey> thats
<markelhas> i've follow the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to install ubuntu on a usb pen, but when i try to boot from it nothing appens. should i do something else?
<Pelo> simplechat,  try ttry this,  preparttiion your  OS hdd ,  make one part for windows and one part for linux, ( half and half if youwnat) ,  then install windows on the first one , make sure it works,  then remove the partiton you mde for ubuntu and install ubuntu on the unallocated space
<rickey> thanks
<rickey>  i ment thanks
<simplechat> Pelo: did that, windows didn't recognise the partition.
<simplechat> remove the partition?
<e\ectro_> Pelo, how does cron.{hourly,daily} work?
<jiam> markelhas: does your bios support booting off the usb? how did you verify that?
<Pelo> markelhas,how are you trying to boot from the usb drive ? what steps did you take with your cmputer
<D4N`> you tell me ;)
<shiznit> use the windows installed to install windows
<awake> QUESTION: How can i install the linux sources (not headers) for my kernel?
<shiznit> leave some free unpartitioned space
<shiznit> then install linux
<Pelo> simplechat,  use the live cd,  make a parttion on the second half of the hdd, leave the first half free,  instal windows on the unalocated space,    then  boot the live cd remove the second partition so you have unalllocated space and insall ubuntu on that
<markelhas> i've change the boot settings in my bios to boot from usb first them cdrom and last disk
<shiznit> you dont have to do taht
<markelhas> Pelo, i've change the boot settings in my bios to boot from usb first them cdrom and last disk
<Pelo> e\ectro_,   open terminal   type  crontab -e
<markelhas> jiam, i've change the boot settings in my bios to boot from usb first them cdrom and last disk
<usser> awake: theres a linux-source metapackage which installs source for your running kernel
<simplechat> Pelo: windows won't see its own partition, i have to repartition it
<leku> how do I enable more than 2 desktops in compiz fusion?
<shiznit> leku
<leku> I want to have the old cube from emerald/beryl
<leku> whats up
<Pelo> markelhas, put thyem back the way they were when you installed ubuntu on the usb drive and just boot the comp
<jiam> markelhas: you may have to reboot a couple of times, for usb to be detected, its a bit slow sometimes
<shiznit> go to general settings in compiz config manager
<leku> rgr
<brokensambot> I can't wait for fast user switching
<brokensambot> Logging out is a pain
<dimas_> i am trying to switch usb hardware from ubuntu to windows on virtualbox said unable to connect to usb device...what shuld i do?
<ir1> help , I can't find my wireless netcard after upgrade to gutsy~
<Pelo> simplechat,   you want to have  unallocated space for windows to install on
<merriam> CaneToad: I think you have to change your default template.
<dimas_> pelo hello
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<awake> usser: I have already done apt-get install linux-sources but same programas when i try to compile them didn't find it. Do i have to create some specific link?
<leku> got it shiznit
<leku> i know what i was doing wrong
<markelhas> jiam, i've done it couple of times...
<jiam> ir1 does dmesg says its not detected?
<Pelo> dimas_,  ask in a virtualbox channel,   and hi
<leku> i was adding desktops and not extending horiz. virt size
<simplechat> Pelo: more information?
<ir1>  help , I can't find my wireless netcard after upgrade to gutsy~
<markelhas> Pelo, but i want to use the usb
<simplechat> windows has made its own partition and installed now
<usser> awake: nope that should be enough is there any specific error message u get pastebin it pls
<dimas_> pelo didnt know it was a virtualbox cannel
<Spark> cups is printing everything with letter paper, even though i configured it to use a4, and even though the postscript files i'm sending it have a4 as their media
<jiam> markelhas what os do you have on the hd?
<Spark> this is causing the printer to reject the jobs
<markelhas> Pelo, i trying to create a usb with ubuntu why should i reset the setting back to previous state?
<markelhas> jiam, ubuntu
<Pelo> markelhas,  when you install ubuntu  it makes a boot menu ,  the fist part of the boot menu is probably on your regular boot hdd ,   when you boot from that you get the menu and you can boot the usb drive
<ech0dish> refurbished ubuntu desktops for sell, http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<shiznit> does anyone know how to make the cube hollow on the top and bottom like in the screenshots
<shiznit> so you can see the back of the desktops
<jiam> markelhas: so both the hd and usb have ubuntu?
<ir1> help , I can't find my wireless netcard after upgrade to gutsy~
<Pelo> markelhas,  you should have   make the usb drive the boot drive in the bios before you installed ubuntu on it
<ir1> help , I can't find my wireless netcard after upgrade to gutsy~
<ir1> can someone help me ?
<usser> ech0dish: wow tnx, might buy one for file server
<awake> usser: Yes http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39496/
<Pelo> ir1, ask in #ubuntu+1
<markelhas> Pelo, if a click on my esc i can choose where should it boot
<Pelo> markelhas, not the same thing
<simplechat> pelo:?
<silent> hey, anyone know of a good network manager (other than network-manager) ?
<markelhas> jiam, yap, i'm making a usb with ubuntu for a friend
<usr13> awake: sudo  apt-get install linux-source
<Pelo> simplechat, meet me in #pelo please
<jiam> markelhas: follow Pelo's advise about the bios
<awake> usser: linux-source ya est en su versin ms reciente.
<awake> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarn, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<markelhas> Pelo, i've also let the boot seq normal and never boot to usb :(
<ghetto> does anyone know how to install xp from an iso on an ntfs partition?
<awake> usser: It means: already installed .
* usser wtf is kernel 2.6.99???
<ech0dish> add me to your fav sellers, i will soon have refurbished 2U servers with Ubuntu Server installed.
<Pelo> markelhas, I don'% know then, I've never done that bit before I can'T help any further
<usser> awake: kernel 2.6.99 doesnt seem right,
<awake> usser: It says AT LEAST
<markelhas> Pelo, ok
<markelhas> jiam, thnks
<jiam> np
<awake> usser: I suppose something from v4l develps
<ghetto> can I install xp to a partition from linux?
<ech0dish> xp needs to be installed first
<ech0dish> then ubuntu
<ech0dish> xp likes to think it is the only os
<ePax> hehe
<usser> awake: hm the latest version of linux kernel is like 2.6.26 or something
<ech0dish> if you go to youtube, you can find video tutorials of how to install duel boot xp/ubuntu
<ghetto> Is there anyway to install xp from an iso on an ntfs drive? All I have to hand is a 128mb pen drive
<awake> usser: I know i have 2.6.22-12-generic
<shiznit> not really
<usser> awake: hang on im gonna download kernel source see if i have that header file yuors complain about
<ech0dish> you can install it using vmware
<shiznit> you need to boot from cd
<ech0dish> from iso
<ech0dish> but other then that you need to boot from disk
<awake> usser: Ok thanks!
<ghetto> will vmware install xp to my hd?
<shiznit> how much of a performance hit is vmware?
<ech0dish> vmware emulates the bios and all
<ech0dish> you can install without even turning off your computer, and the hit is not too hard.
<ech0dish> i've ran it on as low as 800mhz p3
<shiznit> whats "not too hard?
<shiznit> i dont wanna loose like 20fps in games
<ech0dish> whats your comps stats?
<ech0dish> you talkin bout running vmware to play games on windows?
<bulmer> however the video resolution is not too high on vmware unless there is a patch for it
<ghetto> 3hz celeron
<ghetto> 2gig ram
<ech0dish> you should be fine to do whatever with 3ghz and 2gb
<ech0dish> except a few games might slow down
<ghetto> ?
<ech0dish> try cedega
<shiznit> yes i was thinking bout it so i wouldnt have to reboot all the time
<ech0dish> cedega is best
<ghetto> CAn I not install it permanently to a hd?
<shiznit> but i dont wanna do it if im gonna lose performance
<ech0dish> you can not, unless you want to reinstall ubuntu after
<ghetto> don't have ubuintu installed yet
<ghetto> no os
<jklock> shiznit: no matter what its not going to be as good as a regular install of windows.
<dwxreaper> why are files going when i reboot my server (daemons, programs..) then i reboot again and they are back
<ech0dish> if it has no os, then its fine to install xp...
<dwxreaper> what would the possible problems be!
<ghetto> Is there a distro that I can install to a usb pen drive through windows?
<ech0dish> dsl
<ech0dish> damn small linux
<decay_> How can i scan my system for open ports?
<shiznit> jklock, ty im not doing it then
<ech0dish> or knoppix
<ghetto> have no means to burn cd/dvd since I only have dvd-r and my drives a +r
<shiznit> i like my fps
<ghetto> stick is only 128mb
<ghetto> I have dsl
<usr13> decay_: you can't really, you will need another computer to scan from outside.
<ghetto> how do I install it to the stick?
<shiznit> decay_ do to shieldsup
<ech0dish> should just have to put the files on it
<ghetto> ?
<usr13> decay_;  you will have to get someone to do it for you.
<Skwid_> hey everyone, i have issues with a bug in ubuntu where my laptop keeps shutting down due to critical temperature being reached, anything i can do ? i hate being on windows :S
<decay_> usr13, shiznit more details pleaseee
<ghetto> and it will boot?
<decay_> usr13, ok, how?
<shiznit> google shields up
<ghetto> even though it's fat fs?
<decay_> shiznit, ok thanks
<jaek_> anyone know what package got removed... i dont have any menu icons
<usser> awake: wow alright the thing u try to compile looking for headers in the wrong place
<usr13> decay_: have someone run nmap on your ip
<shiznit> shieldup does that
<usr13> You can look at services you have running with netstat
<Skwid_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/44805
<Skwid_> this is the bug
<awake> usser: mmm how can i fixit it? export or something like that?
<usser> awake: make a symbolic link from /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic/source/include/linux to /usr/include/linux
<usr13> decay_: You can look at services you have running with netstat
<ghetto> I have the puppy iso files on the drive now, copied them over from power iso
<ghetto> will that boot?
<decay_> The reason i ask is because i made a simple server, but people can't connect to it. but i can from localhost
<usser> awake: do cd /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-generic
<usser> awake: sudo mkdir source
<Skwid_> or this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/22336
<Skwid_> i cant find a work around :S
<CaneToad> merriam, you were right about the OO template... I found this web page http://axljab.homelinux.org/OpenOffice.org_-_Default_Template which helped a lot...thanks for the clue otherwise I would have had a lot of trouble finding it
<usr13> decay_: is there a firewall between you and outside that may be blocking the ports in question?
<usser> awake: sudo ln -s /usr/include
<sleepcat> how can i make my mouse cursor pink?
<usser> awake: before that last lince cd source
<merriam> CaneToad: no problem
<TheSkorm> sleepcat: turn it gay.
<ldz420> I am using ubuntu 7.4 amd64 version I want to install the java plug-in in.  do I have to install firefox 32 version?
<decay_> usr13, not sure. unless ubuntu has one that i dont know of. running ubuntu on default settings
<IndyGunFreak> ldz420: yes
<IndyGunFreak> !flash64 | ldz420
<ubotu> ldz420: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<usser> awake: that should point it to the right place
<awake> usser: Ok thanks a lot, im going to try recompile
<usr13> decay_: is there a stand alone firewall or router between PC in question and target clients?
<Skwid_> anyone ?
<usr13> decay_: Not talking about software firewall, but talking about hardware firewall.
<decay_> usr13, I am using a wireless router if that answers your question
<decay_> usr13, then no. just a wireless router
<usr13> decay_: The wireless router is also a firewall
<decay_> usr13, but then howcome i can connect to here, and send files of GAIM, etc?
<usr13> decay_: You will more than likely need to open [forward]  ports in the router
<Innomen> anyone here use truecrypt?
<decay_> and receive files as well
<nazeeh> hi everyone
<nazeeh> quick question: If i upgrade to the 7.10 beta now, will it upgrade to the final version when it's out with no issues?
<Innomen> i've installed it apprently but i cant find it
<jaek_> is there a meta package for installing all the packages that would get installed by a default install?
<usr13> decay_: because you are on the LAN ports, (as opposed to the WAN port).
<TheSkorm> My system has no wan ports
<decay_> usr13, kinda lost. not a network techie, just software somewhat. So, do i have to plug the router to my computer and open up the port im using in the server i created?
<usr13> decay_: Your wireless router is in fact a stand alone, hardware router.
<TheSkorm> and tynically sspeaking if he's on a wiress router, it doesnt mean he has to port forward there
<TheSkorm> I have a modem -> server -> switch -> wireless
<usr13> decay_: use the router's configuration menu, (probably at http://192.168.1.1 ).
<bulmer> decay_: its because your ip address on your server is not reachable from the internet directly withouth nat'ing
<usr13> decay_: What model is your router?
<zcat[1] _> http://pastebin.com/m61db43eb
<decay_> it's the MSI router
<decay_>  MSI RG60G
<j0nkatz> so do all the newer Dells run Ubuntu ok?
<usr13> decay_: well what ever your gateway address is, you will more than likely find web based configuration for the router.
<usr13> decay_: http://192.168.1.1
<usr13> decay_: or  http://192.168.0.1
<zylstra555> Hello, I am running an Ubuntu server with Apache2. What is the best way to set the hdparm settings? I would like to make it reserve as much power as possible, without too much interference. A little bit of slowdown is fine
<usr13> if it's left on defautl address
<decay_> usr13,  believe it or not, thats not it. its 192.168.1.254
<decay_> usr13, and i can connect to that address and itll give me the router setup
<SirPerigrin> Anyone extremely good with Grub wo could help me get it to recognize a newly installed OS? Edited menu.lst to death with no avail
<decay_> usr13, as opposed to physically connecting the router to my computer with a wire
<j0nkatz> so do all the newer Dells run Ubuntu ok?
<CoasterMaster> j0nkatz, my older Dell (Inspiron laptop circa 2005) runs Ubuntu perfectly
<j0nkatz> I was gonna order one and wanted to get something with a beefier vid card than what comes in their new "Ubuntu model"
<ldz420> !java64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usser> ldz420: the latest java64 is blackdown 1.4
<dwxreaper> why are files going when i reboot my server (daemons, programs..) then i reboot again and they are back
<dwxreaper> what would the possible problems be!
<dam9> aasp.chrisirc.com
<dam9> whoops sorry
<kjp> how can I tell if my ubuntu kernel has support for port multipliers ?
<kevinG> Hello.
<kevinG> Can anyone tell me why I can't download anything from Synaptic?
<kevinG> Are the servers down, or something?
<Evanlec> im sure this has been asked but, what program would one use to author flash with in ubuntu? (like swf files for the web)
<tonyyarusso> can anyone recommend a program for typesetting musical scores?  (gtk preferred)
<kjp> tonyyarusso: rosegarden ?
<rob> tonyyarusso, I think nted might be what you are after
<tonyyarusso> kjp: may work
<tonyyarusso> rob: what's the package name for that?
<rob> tonyyarusso, it's not in the repos, but I have a package if you want it
<rob> tonyyarusso, the details are at http://vsr.informatik.tu-chemnitz.de/~jan/noteedit/noteedit.html
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: http://denemo.sourceforge.net/
<tonyyarusso> rob: I'll look into it, thanks
<kjp> can anyone tell me how I can find out if my kernel has support for esata port multiplier support
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: Rosegarden will want all the KDE libs
<rob> tonyyarusso, if you want the Ubuntu packages just ask me
<Innomen> does truecrypte have a gui when run under ubuntu?
<Siph0n> hey when i plug my phone into my laptop using a usb cable, this moto4lin howto says the device should show up as /dev/ttyACM0 , but i dont see that.... i only see 6 new /dev/usbdev1.17_ep* devices ..... any ideas???
<tonyyarusso> rob: do you have a source package?
<Innomen> truecrypt*
<SirPerigrin> yes, but its a seperate program innomen
<SirPerigrin> and not very functional
<Innomen> how do i even run it? i've installed it
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: NoteEdit, too
<SirPerigrin> its a CLI
<kevinG> So, is anyone else unable to get downloads from Synaptec Package Manager?
<Innomen> but its not like in windows, it gives me no choice where to sintall things and the search function apprently dosent know how to look in subfolders
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: Denemo + lilypnd = the choice for GTK fans
<SirPerigrin> its not like windows, its better!
<Innomen> so since it didnt give me shortcuts, i have no idea where the application is
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: looks interesting.
<Innomen> ok then you tell me how i'm supposed ot iniate truecrypt
<SirPerigrin> Its in the /bin folder like everything
<SirPerigrin> i said, its a CLI
<SirPerigrin> meaning you run it in text mode
<SirPerigrin> from a Shell
<mneptok> or an Exxon
<SirPerigrin> lol@mneptok
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: will it export to PDF or something neat like that?
<rm_x> I'm getting tired of my laptop fsyncing in the beginning of a sales meeting - any way I can make it do the every-n-mount's fsync's at shutdown instead?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: http://denemo.sourceforge.net/manualout.html#publish
<Innomen> thats not a GUI then is it
<SirPerigrin> no, its a CLI
<SirPerigrin> Command Line Interface
<leku> in compuz fusion how do I setup cube transparency aned change the cube cap pictures?
<mneptok> rm_x: don't have AC power during boot
<Innomen> i asked if there was a gui, you said yes :P
<SirPerigrin> the GUI you CAN Dl is so useless its not worth it
<Innomen> well its better than not being able to use it at all
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: nice
<SirPerigrin> uhm... not use it?
<mneptok> rm_x: only plug in the laptop after it has booted. no more fscks at meetings.
<SirPerigrin> the CLI is more useable than the GUI
<rm_x> mneptok: ooh - so it'll avoid doing the fsync if not plugged in.
<rm_x> GREAT!
<Pelo> !grub > simplechat
<Innomen> yea see this assumption that users know linux like i know dos is the downfall of this whole project
<SirPerigrin> ok, ill walk you thought it in baby steps then now that you ask
<Innomen> it is not unreasonable to demand a gui for all apps on "Linux for humans"
<mneptok> Innomen: no one here assumes users are intelligent. we only ask you be willing to learn.
<rm_x> Still think it'd be nicer to do it at shutdown, tho - since when I'm shutting down I don't care if it takes 1/2 hour; while when I boot I usually want it up soon.
<mneptok> ;)
<SirPerigrin> Open up a Terminal, Type in Truecrypt --help
<mneptok> rm_x: i do. when it's time to leave the office i want to GO. ;)
<Innomen> the "if you want something simple use something else"/"go away i'm a linux guru" thing does not or should not apply to ubuntu :)
<Innomen> oky
<roadfish> when I try download Ubuntu, it says "no installation candidate". However, the package is at http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/text/dict-wn ... why can't I install this package?
<rm_x> Yeah - but when I leave the office I don't mind if it fsyncs in my laptop bag.
<SirPerigrin> innomen, EVERYTHING in ubuntu has VERY DETAILED HELP FILES
<rm_x> (though maybe I should because of the heat - hmm)
<roadfish> sorry ... I mean when I try to download dict-wn ... dict-wn
<SirPerigrin> it NEVER assumes you know things, it assumes you can read a help file
<mneptok> Innomen: so if i said "I'm trying to get Safari for OESX running on Windows" the answer "If you want something simple use another product" is unacceptable?
<Frogzoo> Innomen: but linux does have a steep learning curve, it only upsets people when you're not up front with people about that
<rm_x> But the don't plug it in workaround is great.  That meets my need.
<rm_x> thanks.
<mneptok> rm_x: np. glad yer happy. :)
<Innomen> s how was i supposed ot know i'd ned two dashes before help? and how was i to know that "truecrypt" was now a valid command? could it not have been tcrypt, or TC? See, that assumption is what i'm talking about, and why a gui is required. :)
<SirPerigrin> by reading
<SirPerigrin> theres Help documents everywhere
<mneptok> Innomen: YOU made the assumption, not Linux
<Innomen> man
<Innomen> yur going in circles
<Innomen> i'm supposed ot magically know where the readme is?
<SirPerigrin> when i started Linux i probobly read 6 hours a day in help files for a week
<SirPerigrin> well, you do now
<Innomen> lets ask toddlers if they know where the readme is
<Frogzoo> !docs | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<SirPerigrin> any command + --help
<mneptok> Innomen: YOU assumed you'd get a clicky icon. YOU assumed "the shell is an antique." YOU assume the CLI is somehow "inferior"
<roadfish> how do I figure out which version of Ubuntu I have installed?
<Innomen> thats not good enough, for "the linux for humans"
<SirPerigrin> actualy, if you read the Wiki
<Innomen> in widnows you install an app and it sayts "hey, wanna RTFM?" that is NOT too much to ask here
<Frogzoo> roadfish: lsb_release -a - works for all linux distros
<roadfish> ok, so what't the command-line command to find out why version of Ubuntu I have?
<SirPerigrin> innomen, 70% of Linux Apps are the same way
<mneptok> Innomen: humans learn and adapn. you should, too.
<mneptok> *adapt
<roadfish> Frogzoo: tnx
<SirPerigrin> you just got a single app thats not
<Innomen> no, i should not have to search the web for basic help on an app i already have, what i've i dont have net access where i'm installing?
<kevinG> god damn, just send the man a link to the GUI
<mneptok> Innomen: whatever, this is all offtopic and should be moved to -offtopic
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: oooo, it's in the repos even
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: aye
<mindrape> Innomen - Windows also writes all appliction and system configurations to one massive mess called the Windows Registry... should linux follow this awful practice too?
<Innomen> i have suffering the you should already know attidude for countless other distros, THIS one is supposed ot be diffrent, the stated goal of the project is to supplant windows, if its gunna do that for anyone but the i alreayd know linux crowd there are some fact that must be addressed, and the assumption of knowledge in fact must be removed.
<SirPerigrin> The GUI is called Forcefield, but you wont like it much
<mneptok> guys, pylease move this to -offtopic
<Innomen> no, how the os works internally is not at issue
<Innomen> i'm talking about communications between the machine and the basic new user
<mindrape> Innomen - #ubuntu-offtopic... I'll teach you the ways.  :)
* SirPerigrin recomends a trip to the Bookstore and a Copy of Ubuntu for Beginners
<Innomen> this is not offtopic, i have a legitimat tech support issue
<mneptok> Innomen: state it
<Innomen> how do i find where true crypt is installed?
<Skwid_> hey everyone, i have issues with a bug in ubuntu where my laptop keeps shutting down due to critical temperature being reached, anything i can do ? i hate being on windows :S
<WooD> hi guys..
<WooD> I have a big problem
<SirPerigrin> i already told you, /bin
<Lanken> when is gutsy beta scheduled to come out?
<WooD> never seen before ...
<mindrape> Innomen - saying "I don't know what I'm doing and don't know how to find readme files" isn't a support issue...
<mneptok> Innomen: sudo updatedb && locate truecrypt
<Skwid_> this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/22336
<Innomen> i've just clicked on the desktop and typed /bin
<warrior> hi! as it is settled msniff
<Innomen> nothing happened
<Innomen> dont assume i know
<pike_> acpi | Skwid_ might help ya never know
<mneptok> Innomen: there. solved. move to -offtopic.
<Ant1jr> Skwid: Reapply your thermal compound on your cpu
<christian_> hi
<Innomen> no its not
<christian_> what i need
<christian_> to
<Ant1jr> Skwid_:Reapply your thermal compound on your cpu
<christian_> unpacking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<christian_> archives
<Skwid_> Ant1jr: hum, something software ? :)
<christian_> .RAR
<kevinG> haha you guys are douches
<Skwid_> Ant1jr: windows handles it just fine ..
<Ant1jr> Skwid_: Um critical temp is not software
<SirPerigrin> Innomen, just go DL Forcefield and live with its bugs till you get used to a CLI
<mindrape> !family
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about family - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindrape> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ant1jr> Skwid_: Shut off your cpu temp monitor in bios
<mindrape> kevinG - language... ;)
<pike_> Skwid_: that isnt somethine you should have to do tao a lappy. not saying you couldnt improve it by doing that but..
<roadfish> Innomen: do you know the package name? assuming is it crypy then try /var/lib/dpkg/info/crypy
<Innomen> Seriously, where is the search files function?
<kevinG> oh, so there are people listening
<Ant1jr> Mindrape: And you have rape in your name ;)
<Frogzoo> mindrape: do you consider mindrape a family friendly nick??
<Innomen> i open the place menu and click computer
<cyclonut> Innomen: install Beagle
<Frogzoo> Ant1jr: ditto
<warrior> hi! as it is settled msniff
<WooD> I had to shut off real fast the server while it was booting up .. when I put it back on I get an error on starting up back the Mysql server... It ask me to check if the /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock exists ?  I've checked and there is no file at that name .. any of  you know what I can do to solve that problem ?
<kevinG> Innomen, you should probably just ask on the forums, people there are generally more helpful, i've found
<Skwid_> Ant1jr: hum ...
<Lanken> is gutsy beta out?
<Innomen> i click search, how do i tell it i want to find every instance of "crypt" on the system?
<kitche> Lanken: yes
<mindrape> Frogzoo/Ant1jr - I do... rape means to forcefully take away... you are just pervs so you think its sexual.
<mneptok> Innomen: sudo updatedb && locate truecrypt
<mneptok> Innomen: that is the answer. please stop asking
<Innomen> so there is no gui search either?
<cyclonut> Innomen: BEAGLE
<Lanken> kitche: is there an installer cd, or just dvds?
<Frogzoo> mindrape: consult a reference dictionary on standard english usage
<mneptok> Innomen: there is. you just can't figure it out.
<Get_A_Fix> Innomen: try using the Nautilus file browser, click on Places and Home and go from there
<Ant1jr> http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+rape
<pike_> Innomen: i think youll find most here more comforatable with terminal commands. sorry i dont know gnome gui that well. locate something does work though
<mindrape> Frogzoo - http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3A+rape&btnG=Google+Search
<kevinG> "douche" means "a person of scummery"...of course, it's not in the Oxford English Dictionary yet, but someday it will be!
<Ant1jr> mindrape: http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3A+rape
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by mneptok
<mneptok> THE OFFTOPIC CHATTER STOPS NOW
<mneptok> KTHX
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by mneptok
<cyclonut> Innomen: I say for the last time, install beagle, tell it to index your drive. You can search trhough that.
<kevinG> i tremble in fear
<WooD> any of you can help me please ?
<winXperts> yay
<ech0dish> sup wood
<Skwid_> mindrape: nobody on google define seems to agree with you :)
<Mixx> I have a good understanding of hacking around linux, (maybe I don't understand exactly what modprobe does, but I know when to use it).  i'm interested in learning more about programming in linux - can anyone suggest a n00bs guide?
<pike_> Innomen: second recommendation for beagle. ive heard good things about it
<WooD> ech0dish: im so desperate
<Mixx> there seems to be a gap between the utterly uninitiated and the advanced programmer
<Innomen> yur kidding, so for the record ubuntu does not ship with a gui way to search for a given file? i'm honestly asking because no one will tell me
<ech0dish> they have meds for that now.
<roadfish> sup roadfish
<Innomen> pike_: i'm sure
<WooD> ech0dish: my mysql server wont start anymore
<Innomen> and i will go get it
<leprasmurf> hello all
<mneptok> Innomen: it's a basic part of GNOME. try looking in menus.
<ech0dish> pastebin the error
<Innomen> if someone tells me that i have to by answering what i just asked
<warrior> HI as it is settled msniff???
<pentest> anyone run the ipw2200 wireless chipset?
<leprasmurf> I'm trying to use xdmcp, on a wireless network, anyone know any ways to speed it up?
<Innomen> mneptok: yea i did, but i dont see it, thats why i'm asking where it is
<Get_A_Fix>  Innomen: you don't have to go get anything, in Ubuntu, click Places and Home and use the Nautillus file browser
<pike_> !search | Innomen
<ubotu> Found: keys-#ubuntu-effects, gutsy, sources.list-#ubuntu-effects, editors, wink, xubuntu-channels, fluxbuntu, girl, xubuntu
<Mixx> Innomen if you're looking for guis, stick with windows.  otherwise use the "locate" command
<kitche> Innomen: Beagle
<WooD> I had to reset while it was booting and since that time mysql wont start ... It fail !!! what do i do ? .. in the syslog file it says to check if i still have the mysql.sock file but I dont :(((
<Innomen> Get_A_Fix: well not really, it has to download form a depository
<brianski> what's the best way to do software raid these days?
<brianski> md?
<Skwid_> mindrape: haha, but calling people perv when 99% of the definitions have the word 'sex' in it is a little overboard
<Innomen> but i know what you mean
<cyclonut> innomen: go to synaptic package manager
<cyclonut> search beagle
<mneptok> Innomen: open a Nautilus window. hit CTL-F.
<cyclonut> click the install thing
<warrior> I would want to analyze the conferences on my local net.....come is settled msniff?
<Skwid_> mindrape: you're a geek of thinking of the OS when i tell you about Linux ... i mean it could well be the laundry !
<mindrape> Skwid_ #ubuntu-offtopic... go read wikipedia definition... in the meantime Yawn and OFFTOPIC
<WooD> any of you can help please ?
<cdm10> What's the difference between bug-buddy and apport, and why does each seem to intercept different types of crashes?
<roadfish> WooD: you might also want to ask on #mysql
<WooD> okthanks roadfish
<Innomen> again i ask, true or false, ubuntu does not ship with a gui way to search the machine for a given file.
<Innomen> i know that i can now go dl beagle
<mneptok> Innomen: open a Nautilus window. hit CTL-F.
<mneptok> Innomen: open a Nautilus window. hit CTL-F.
<mneptok> Innomen: open a Nautilus window. hit CTL-F.
<munk__> can somebody help me? i get error with the xorg.conf it says problem parsin the config file
<heguru>  Innomen: you can, open nautilus and click at the search button on the toolbar
<cdm10> Innomen: Places>Search for Files. That simple. Or, Applications>Add/Remove, find Beagle, and click it. Both are very simple.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<pike_> munk__: what type of card? intel ati nvidia?
<kevinG> mneptok, Does ctrl-f search various folders, or just the current one?
<heguru> Innomen: that is for searching files based on filenames
<usser> munk__: that means theres probably a typo in your xorg.conf somewhere
<Innomen> look, not trying to be mean, but what do you mean a nautilus window?
<mneptok> kevinG: current and nested
<cdm10> Innomen: just go to Places>Search for Files.
<Hornet> Hello all.  I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<rob> tonyyarusso, sorry I dropped out then, I have 386 and amd64 packages for nted, but I must have deleted the source files as I can't find them :(
<Innomen> ok
<pike_> munk__: typical response to fix something in xorg.conf is to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if you dont want to edit the file manually
<mneptok> Innomen: Nautilus. the file browser. the equivalent to Explorer
<Innomen> now, how do i tell it to search in subfolders
<cdm10> Innomen: Or, if you want to search inside the text of files, go to Add/Remove and install Beagle (it takes about 5 clicks to do)
<Innomen> mneptok: i see, thank you
<cdm10> Innomen: It should do that by default.
<heguru> Innomen: beagle is an Indexing daemon (something like Google Desktop search) which can index your files and mailboxes and such to allow very fast searching of files based on contents
<warrior> I would want to analyze the conferences on my local net.....come is settled msniff?
<tonyyarusso> rob: ah, ok.  I'll let you know.
<Innomen> maybe i'm useing the wrong syntax then because according to this search the word "crypt" does not occur on my machine despite me looking at the install tar called "truecrypt"
<Hornet> Anybody...?
<kevinG> alright, I'm gonna give this question another shot: I'm currently not connecting to the repositories in Synaptec, so how can I fix it?
<silent> truecrypt isnt working on my machine
<silent> something to do with libc.6.so or something
<Innomen> heguru: believe me, its getting installed, i just prefer to use as clean a system as i can
<heguru> Innomen: make sure you select the right location to search (click at the plus in the search results)
<cdm10> Innomen: Where is that tar.gz?
<pike_>  kevinG want text editor fix? i dont know synaptic
<silent> truecrypt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by truecrypt)
<Innomen> cdm10: desktop
<cdm10> Innomen: It can sometimes take a while to find the files, try giving it a minute.
<Innomen> and i see no way to search "computer" or "local drives" or anything equivilant
<cdm10> Innomen: How are you searching for it? Places>Search for files?
<Innomen> i may be searching the wrong "place"
<cdm10> Innomen: FIle System means the entire computer and connected drives.
<Innomen> ahhh
<Innomen> ok
<Innomen> cool
<Innomen> Excellent!
<leprasmurf> so has anyone worked with xdmcp?
<pierre_> how add speed to wireless card at ath0
<Get_A_Fix> Innomen: clear as mud now ? :)
<Innomen> thank you one and all, may i sugest a !search or !find entry that explains in excruciating detail where that is and how it works?
<heguru> !anyone | leprasmurf
<ubotu> leprasmurf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cdm10> Innomen: The thing is, most people intuitively figure it out. It's not a common enough question to add to ubotu, in my opinion.
<Innomen> no its pretty clear once someone explained it like i wasnt born with an open source crib :P
<munk__> pike_ i have no problem setting it up manually but it wont let me turn on xgl i have an intel video card x810
<leprasmurf> heguru: I've actually asked my actual question already, got no response, which is why I went more general
<Downix> I'm having 3D issues
<bazhang> greetings all!
<Hornet> Re-post: Hello all.  I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<Hornet> 'elp. :(
<kevinG> pike_: yeah, sure
<pike_> munk__: ah. have you asked in #ubuntu-effects yet?
<heguru> leprasmurf: ok, what are you trying to run over XDMCP?
<Innomen> cdm10: and that was the point of this whole thing, if ubuntu is going to really be popular, it needs to not make assumptions of skill. I worked in tech support for three years at my college, you learn to never assume a user knows something
<Innomen> thats all, i'm done talking, be happy :)
<heguru> leprasmurf: usually it runs well on Wireless LAN, one exception is JAVA (and some other double buffering GUI)
<munk__> pike_ no not yet...but it worked and then i tried to change the resolution cuz i have it on a laptop and the screen supports up to 1280X800 and it was at 1024X768
<leprasmurf> heguru: I was trying to log in via xdmcp, and it was slow (mixed internal network) and was wondering if the speeds were pretty standard or if there were ways to speed it up
<pike_> Innomen: hope you stick with ubuntu :)
<Innomen> couldent pull me off
<cdm10> heh
<Downix> I can run games, but only the 2D elements of the GUI show up.  The 3D rendered segments fail to show up
<cdm10> Innomen: one last thing, you should try Beagle! It's pretty awesome.
<heguru> leprasmurf: well remote X is generally slow mostly designed for wired LAN
<pike_> kevinG: not sure what issue youre seeing but you can 'gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and after make changes sudo apt-get update
<heguru> leprasmurf: you can always use VNC
<kraka40> hey all .. has anyone successfully got a Cisco Aironet client running on kernel 2.6.20-16?
<pike_> kevinG: may try removing the country prefix.  the us from us.ubuntu.com for example
<munk__> usser a typo? how so ? can you take a look at it if i nopaste it? please
<kevinG> pike_: well, basically, it's timing out when trying to connect to the server
<firas> hi great ubuntu people
<kevinG> pike_:hmm.ok, i'll try that
<usser> munk__: yea sure pastebin it
<leprasmurf> heguru: I've thought about that, but was hoping xdmcp would have more features
<kraka40> c/client/pcmcia card/
<leprasmurf> heguru: kind of like rdp5 for windows
<firas> I have problem to return from speaker to hadset
<leprasmurf> heguru: shouldn't it run well enough with 802.11g?
<munk__> usser do you know how i put pastebin in ubuntu? sorry i use gentoo usually and im not tht great at that either.....
<usser> munk__: www.pastebin.ca
<cdm10> munk__: Just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste there.
<usser> munk__: and paste the link here
<munk__> usser im in text mode right now i dont have x started do you know how i could do that without being in the window manager?
<heguru> leprasmurf: if you need something similar to rdp5 try freeNX
<firas>  problem in switch between headset and speaker
<nomaS> hi somebody can help me with kiba ?
<cdm10> !effects | nomaS
<ubotu> nomaS: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Coolin> Is the default Ubuntu iso a LiveCD?
<leprasmurf> heguru: I'd read about that, I'll delve deeper into it then, thanks
<kevinG> pike_: that didn't work.
<cdm10> munk__: try sudo aptitude install pastebinit
<pike_> kevinG: blast
<cdm10> Coolin: Yes, it's a live/install CD.
<Motyoj> Coolin yes
<Coolin> sweet thanks :)
<kevinG> pike_: yeah, in fact that made it tell me right away it wouldn't be able to connect
<cdm10> munk__: I've never tried it, but I think that pastebinit should let you pipe the output of a command to a pastebin.
<pike_> kevinG: curses even. you install some weird firewall?
<Ant1jr> goodnight
<Coolin> My friend's computer (Vista) is busted and I have to retrieve some files for her before I reformat. I'm guessing I can use the LiveCD to do that?
<pierre_> hi everyone can help me with wireless card
<kevinG> pike_: not to my knowledge...and I guess it can't be server side since everyone here doesn't appear to have any problems with ti
<heguru> Coolin: yes you can
<cdm10> Coolin: Actually, I don't recommend Ubuntu for that.
<Coolin> or is Knoppix better suited for that
<Armored_Azrael> Hey, if I've got ldap set in front of files in nsswitch.conf, and ldapsearch reveals that the connection to the ldapserver works and dumps the relevant data, but getent passwd only dumps the passwd data in file, anyone know what could be going wrong?
<usser> munk__: sudo apt-get wput
<cdm10> Coolin: It'll work, but it'll be more hassle.
<cdm10> Coolin: I recommend Knoppix for that sort of thing.
<Coolin> oh ok
<Coolin> why doesn't Ubuntu work for that kind of thing?
<usser> munk__: sudo wput /etc/X11/xorg.conf ftp://whom.homeunix.org/incoming
<firas>  problem in switch between headset and speaker
<munk__> usser thanks hold on a sec i reconfigured my xorg.conf
<pike_> kevinG: does sudo iptables -L  just say ACCEPT a few times?
<SirPerigrin> pierre, what kind of card?
<cdm10> Coolin: Well, it's mainly meant to be tried as a LiveCD and then installed, not used as a LiveCD. As such, there are some complications when using it to access drives.
<munk__> usser im ok with it it works BUT i want to enable glx and change the resolution to 1280x800
<heguru> Coolin: it would work well!, accessing hard disk to copy files can be done without any hassle
<pierre_> d-link wna 1330 54mb
<cdm10> heguru: Yes, but it might not talk to the drive he wants to copy to well.
<usser> munk__: u have gui now?
<kevinG> pike_: yeah, for chain input, chain forward, and chain output
<usser> munk__: pastebin it
<pike_> !easysource | kevinG try just cutting and pasting this over your existing sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> kevinG try just cutting and pasting this over your existing sources.list and sudo apt-get update: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SirPerigrin> brb, will see what i dig up Pierre
<Coolin> i plan to stick a usb key in there and copy it to the usbkey
<heguru> cdm10: hard disk detection and mounting on ubuntu liveCD is atleast as good as Knoppix (they use the same software!)
<cdm10> Coolin: Knoppix mounts and figures out everything right when you boot it, and in my experience, just works better than ubuntu for that sorta thing... Both are just as easy to download, so you might as well go with Knoppix, since it's really more suited towards using it from the CD.
<munk__> usser yeah i have gui now
<munk__> usser ill paste in a sec
<Coolin> ok thanks :)
<kevinG> pike_: okay, i'll try that
<cdm10> heguru: Not in my experience... Knoppix for example mounts everything RO on boot and RW when you choose to with the GUI, Ubuntu's a bit more complex to get going with mounting partitions.
<AzMoo[w] > Hey, does anybody know if the PECL implementation in ubuntu is borked? I'm trying to add a package but it's failing with a 'sh: phpize: not found' error
<kevinG> pike_: hmm, yeah those sources do look a bit different then what was in there
<fedaraoti> is there a source deb for the  nivida module that that builds against your kernel?
<SirPerigrin> If im not mistaken Pierre, your card has an Atheros Chipset
<pike_> kevinG: hopefully that'll work
<SirPerigrin> which would run on the Madwifi-ng drivers
<Tyler2> Quick survey: How many of you are college students and use Ubuntu as your only operating system for school?
<pierre_> sirperigrin:my card is blocked at 11mb where can i chage it
<Hornet> Re-post: Hello all.  I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<AzMoo[w] > Tyler2: me.
<SirPerigrin> if its locked at 11mb its connecting to a Wireless B router
<SirPerigrin> or there is a Slight bug in some Madwifi versions that will do this
<kevinG> pike_: actually, i'm getting the same error. Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39497/
<munk__> usser suddently all my changes that i made to kde changed back to normal any ideea why?
<heguru> cdm10: this would go OT, but just to state facts, ubuntu LiveCD _also_ mounts all detected partitions
<SirPerigrin> upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu Restricted Drivers
<usser> munk__: like what an icon set theme changes?
<SirPerigrin> it SHOULD fix your problem
<jcsmith> hi all, i upgraded to the latest gutsey dev earlier today and since upgrading udevd seems to be constantly using >50% of my cpu, a dmesg reveals thousands of lines similar to the following: [  424.080000]  device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table
<jcsmith> [  424.092000]  device-mapper: table: 254:0: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<jcsmith> any ideas?
<Downix> I tried the restricted drvers and they broke all 3D for the system
<pike_> kevinG: sudo pkill apt-get
<cdm10> heguru: That hasn't happened in my experience, so naturally, I recommended what has worked for me.
<munk__> usser yes that all the taskbar shortcuts background everything
<pike_> kevinG: sudo pkill synaptic
<pierre_> sirperigrin:i where i take driver please
<BlackCow> so im happy, i got my ubuntu server to work but now I am wondering, do you guys think comcast may get pissed?
<heguru> !worksforme | cdm10
<ubotu> cdm10: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pierre_> sirperigrin:where i take driver please sory
<kevinG> pike_: ok..done
<usser> munk__: hm that should not happen did u just do dpkg xorg-reconfigure??
<IdleOne> BlackCow: dont tell them about it and they wont notice unless Homeland Security comes calling :-|
<Goetmetnd> My partition is corrupted and is broken. My filesystem too. Now I have more than 300.000 files in my lost+found directory (and nothing else)... the problem is all files are named with a number and it seems files has been taken apart... i mean, files has been split out each other
<pan> Is there a quake-style terminal for Gnome, or will I have to use Yakuake?
<Goetmetnd> does anyone know if it's possible to re-join them ?
<brokensambot> What is the "BEST" in your opinion bittorrent client for linux. Azureus is a bit bloated.
<BlackCow> lol, yeah im just going to go with the dont ask dont tell policy here
<pike_> kevinG: try again
<cdm10> heguru: So, I'm not allowed to make recommendations based on my experiences in this channel? Sorry, but if you read that factoid, you'll find that it means something quite different. I'm not telling him to use beta software, I'm just telling him that in my experience, I find a non-Ubuntu distro (Knoppix in this case) to be better than Ubuntu for this particular reason.
<Coolin> =( I didn't mean to start an argument or anything, just needed something to get my friend's computer working
* Tony-- waves
<BlackCow> its just for an ftp and ventrillo, i think they wont find out
<Coolin> Thanks a lot for your recommendations I'm gonna try fixing friend's comp now
<AzMoo[w] > brokensambot: deluge.
<cdm10> Coolin: Well, evidently, both Ubuntu and Knoppix will work just fine for this... however, in my experience, it hasn't, which is why I recommend Knoppix.
<cdm10> brokensambot: I second AzMoo[w] 
<munk__> usser yes i did do that but now i restarted and its all back to normal..
<kevinG> pike_: same deal. actually, the error I sent you came about after you first had me modify the sources.list. My initial problem was timing out, but now it won't even make an attempt at connecting.
<Coolin> i just burned knoppix, i'll try it out
<heguru> cdm10: I agree the factoid states it differently, but the point here is, just because it didn't work for doesn't mean it won't work :). cheers
<munk__> usser ...thats weird
<Coolin> seems like knoppix hasn't updated their stuff in a long time
<Coolin> january 4 o.o
<cdm10> heguru: The factoid doesn't state it differently, it's just about a completely different thing.
<IdleOne> cdm10: yes you are. the worksforme factoid was intended for recommendations that tend to break systems i.e automatix. if you are giving sound advice then there is no problem
<fujin> !info puppet feisty
<usser> munk__: i really dont know why that would happen, unless u run off of the livecd but u dont i guess )))
<ubotu> puppet: centralised configuration management for networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.1-1 (feisty), package size 322 kB, installed size 2196 kB
<Tony--> Anyone knows of a way to force a 're-upgrade' for Ubuntu since the upgrade stopped half way through because of a stupid package?
<brokensambot> I'm looking for maybe a terminal based client that supports many torrents at once, something ncurses based maybe
<munk__> usser and i have glx on i think..how do i check that btw...
<munk__> usser lol no im not..
<silent> Tony, try apt-get -f install
<pike_> kevinG: seems that another instance of apt-get is running
<pike_> kevinG: can you pastebin ps -A
<usser> munk__: do glxinfo | grep direct
<fujin> !info puppet gutsy
<Tony--> silent: doesnt work, and dpkg --configure -a doesnt do anything, won't even bring up an error mesasge or anything
<ubotu> puppet: centralised configuration management for networks. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.4-2 (gutsy), package size 347 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<cdm10> !msgthebot | fujin
<ubotu> fujin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pike_> brokensambot: rtorrent best cli option
<usser> munk__: if it says yes u good to go
<fujin> !dieinafire | cdm10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dieinafire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> fujin: I was trying to help you.
<fujin> you didn't
<silent> Tony--, is the system upgraded?
<fujin> thanks though
<cdm10> fujin: If you're going to use Ubotu for yourself, just /msg it, rather than filling the channel.
<fujin> or you could die in a fire
<seuaniu> et
<munk__> usser it sas direct rendering no but then it says opengl renderer string: mesa glx indirect...?! im confused..
<fujin> thanks though, really
<Tony--> silent: partly, I assume, since there was one hour left to the upgrade
<munk__> how do i make glx work?
<silent> Tony--, try the upgrade again
<kevinG> pike_: ok, here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39500/
<silent> Tony--, it will only update things not done
<fujin> die in a fire not compatible with code of conduct?
<Downix> I can't get glx working right
<fujin> qq more nub
<pierre_> sirperigrin:where i take driver please
<Tony--> silent: theres 0 upgrades when I do 'update-manager -d'
<pike_> good god i forgot how much stuff runs in a default ubuntu install
<bruenig> pike_, fun
<usser> munk__: what videocard do u have? pastebin your xorg.conf cause when u do reconfigure its defaulted to built in driver
<silent> Tony, rule of thumb for linux: If it works, don't mess with it ;)
<SirPerigrin> In Synaptics or Adept
<kevinG> haha keep in mind a lot of it is my doing :P
<pike_> kevinG: maybe just sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock  but i take no responsibility :)
<Tony--> silent, I haven't restarted yet, and I have this bad feeling that if I do, it won't boot back up
<Tony--> =/
<kevinG> pike_: ah...jeez...i'm scared..haha
<cdm10> kevinG: Have you tried restarting your computer?
<silent> Tony--, might as well restart : /
<munk__> usser it wont let me install wput ill be back in like 10 mins hopefully ur still here..
<mneptok> fujin: please adjust your attitude a bit.
<kevinG> cdm10: yeah, though i'll try another time and see what happens
<kevinG> brb
<silent> Tony--, if dpkg dist upgrade isnt giving any output
<Tony--> silent, might as well ;) but I yet have to do a successful upgrade without a fresh install ><
<cdm10> Tony--: Have you used Automatix or anything like that?
<cdm10> Tony--: Or 3rd party repos?
<Froek> anyone using Gusty on a laptop
<Froek> Gusty
<silent> Tony--, maybe today's your lucky day! or maybe you'll have to spend another 30 mins reinstalling :P
<Froek> :S
<cdm10> Froek: yup, but this is the wrong channel.
<usser> munk__: just go to pastebin.ca and paste it there
<cdm10> !gutsy | Froek
<SirPerigrin> Pierre, once you have updated the Restricted Drivers package and your kernel both to 2.6.20-16 just reboot and if its still stuck on 11Mbps then its the AP, not your card, Thats limited to Wireless B
<Tony--> cdm10, a few multimedia ones
<ubotu> Froek: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mneptok> Froek: i am. but please use #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions
<Froek> ok, thanks all
<cdm10> Tony--: That may be your problem.
* Froek joins ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: how do I do an accidental, and then how do I go on to the next line of the staff after filling the width of the page?
<Tony--> silent, 30 mins yes, but I need to move all my files to a different partition before I do >< and I don't have enough space
<silent> Tony--, forget the files, live on the edge
<Tony--> cdm10, true, the package that broke the upgrade is nvidia-glx
<cdm10> Tony--: ah.
<silent> Tony--, you can always live boot and mount your / to retrieve the files if it wont reboot
<LGM> what maiil server and claient is recomended ?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: i'm not a frequent user. if you want me to do research, please buy a support contract ;)
<Tony--> cdm10, I don't see why it didn't keep upgrading the other files instead of just stopping
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: 'k :P
<mneptok> O:)
<cdm10> LGM: Whichever one you want. Ubuntu comes with Evolution as a client, but I use Thunderbird. There are plenty of others in Add/Remove.
<Tony--> silent, yeh I've done it every single time I've upgraded ;)
<cdm10> Tony--: Yeah, not sure...
<silent> Tony--, might as well do it then, good luck
<Tony--> silent, thanks
<silent> Tony--, what are you upgrading to?
<Hornet> Re-post: Hello all.  I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<Hornet> Anyone? :\
<Tony--> silent, gutsy :(
<silent> Tony--, for the love of god why?
<kb3llm> just installed gnome on my server, and cant get the scroll wheel to work.
<Tyler2> can anyone direct me to a user-friendly partitioning guide?
<Tony--> silent, don't ask, I always have this random impulse to try new stuff, break everything and start from scratch
<leku> how do I disable things like tracker from automatic startup ?
<silent> Tyler2, www.microsoft.com
<leku> I want ot use google desktop instead
<cdm10> Tony--: Well, you should be in #ubuntu+1 then.
<cdm10> leku: You can disable Tracker indexing from System>Preferences>Indexing Preferences.
<leku> thx
<Downix> I just want to play 1 game
<silent> Tony--, been there :p now I just stick with stable. Less hassle
<Tony--> cdm10, it was more of a general upgrading question then a gutsy-related one, I've had the same problem with each upgrade
<cdm10> leku: And try Beagle, it's in Add/Remove and I find it way better than Google.
<Downix> and getting nothing but roadblocks
<Tyler2> hilarious
<kb3llm> guys, how do i get gnome to regignize my scrollwheel ps/2 mouse?
<SirPerigrin> Tyler2, QtParted or Gparted are both excellent straight forward programs to use
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: + and - keys
<cdm10> Tony--: Well, if you don't use Automatix or Envy, you should by fine.
<Tyler2> danke
<pierre_> sirperigrin:i use kernel 2.6.20-16
<leku> why would I go beagle? isn't tracker supposed to replace beagle?
<silent> cdm10, he should be in both, as he's not sure what he's running :P
<leku> and be faster ?
<pike_> !mouse | kb3llm
<ubotu> kb3llm: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<SirPerigrin> their websites should have plenty of guides on their respective use
<cdm10> silent: ha, good point.
<leku> and ultimately I really like GDS because I can hit ctlr-ctrl and search the web n stuff
<SirPerigrin> yes Pierre, as well as the Restricted Modules that go with them
<cdm10> silent: ubuntu+1.5?
<silent> hehe
<leku> which is pretty much the only reason I use it ;)
<Tony--> cdm10, na I stopped using those scripts a long time ago
<Get_A_Fix> Downix: which game ?
<kevinG> pike_,cmd10: cool, now it's actually attempting to connect to the servers, it's just gonna time out, though.
<silent> Tony--, give er a reboot, we'll know pretty quick if you're reinstalling
<cdm10> leku: Well, Ubuntu has that too... it's called the Deskbar applet. If you want to use Google, that's fine, though. I just don't like it as much :)
<cdm10> !tab | kevinG
<ubotu> kevinG: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pike_> kevinG: wireless?
<Tony--> silent, alright, here goes nothing
<silent> gl
<Downix> Get_A_Fix: City of Heroes using Cedega.  The game "runs" but no 3D output.
<silent> and it is now that we pay our respects to Tony--, the departed
<ramza3> when I open up a "c" I get the popup, "do you want to run, blah, blah"; is there  way to disable that message
<Hornet> Anyone...?
<tonyyarusso> mneptok: and now I found my first bug in it....
<Galaxor> Hey.  I have an .iso file.  I right clicked on it and the menu did not have the "write to cd" option.  Is there a package I have to install for that or something?
<mneptok> tonyyarusso: kickass!
<kb3llm> pike_: that guide from ubotu didn't exactly help
<kevinG> pike_: nope, connected through a router...but that's never caused problems before and i haven't modified it
<SirPerigrin> Galaxor, you need a burning program such as K3B
<cdm10> SirPerigrin: Not true, Write To Disc SHOULD be showing up on his menu.
<pierre_> sirperigrin:if write to consol sudo iwconfig ath0 rate 54M it see in iwconfig 54M but i not see diference
<SirPerigrin> SHOULD
<Downix> Get_A_Fix: after going through everything I'm down to a graphics glitch or glut issue
<SirPerigrin> the onboard module doesent always work
<cdm10> Galaxor, SirPerigrin: However, you could try Brasero or Gnomebaker if you like, and see if those work.
<cdm10> SirPerigrin: Well, I'm assuming he's using Gnome, so he probably shouldn't use K3B :)
<silent> I've used gnomebaker. It's not bad
<leku> is there a GUI tool to setup PPTP tunnels for gnome or ubuntu?
<marko> hello
<pike_> kb3llm: i havent read the link. you basically need to edit xorg.conf file but i dont know if there is a gui for that or if the easiest way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   bear in mind that may mess up gui if you make a mistake. just run it again if you do. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart and read new file
<silent> cdm10, I wonder if he's gonna come back
<silent> cdm10, :S
<cdm10> silent: yeah...
<kevinG> if i enter http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg in the address bar of a browser, should i be able to reach that page?
<heguru> leku: pptpconfig, not part of official repositories though
<SirPerigrin> you wont see much difference in internet speed if thats what your looking for
<leku> hm i've heard of that
<Galaxor> Yeah, I'm sure I could get a burning program to work, but I'm just wondering why that menu item isn't there.
<leku> probably used it
<Galaxor> And what I can do to get the menu item back.
<pike_> k3b is best cd burning utility for features imo
<cdm10> kevinG: Works for me... I see the PGP signature.
<brokensambot> I'm bored
<silent> cdm10, I can hear the cursing from here as he slowly pulls out a new cd-r
<cdm10> silent: heh
<SirPerigrin> Piere, if lwconfig is telling you 54M then thats what it is. Anything else wrong with it?
<kb3llm> pike_: i already did that, and the three button mouse emulation was selected. I've run that about 30 times, trying to get my resolution above 640x480. Finally got it to 800x600 and gave up.
<kevinG> cdm10: wow..won't connect for me....
<Gutworth> How do I stop X?
<silent> ctrl alt backspace
<leku> ctrl-alt yep
<kevinG> is it possible...my ISP has something to do with it?!
<cdm10> pike_: Yeah, but all he wants to do is burn an image... and K3B isn't worth the 100 MBs of KDE dependencies that come with it.
<Get_A_Fix> Downix: sorry I can't help much with that one, but I do know that you have to have your graphics card set up for 3d gaming, by installing the drivers, in Ubuntu before installing the game.
<Gutworth> How do I uninstall something I've compiled with the source?
<pike_> kb3llm: can you pastebin the file? gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<silent> cdm10, doesnt gnome come with an iso burner?
<brokensambot> ctrl-alt-F1  through ctrl-alt-F6 lets you switch back and forth
<SirPerigrin> silent, Gnomebaker
<brokensambot> No need to close X
<pike_> kb3llm: er.. /etc/X11/xorg.conf i mean
<Downix> Get_A_Fix: did that once, the "restricted" drivers didn't work, so did a direct download from ati
<Galaxor> silent, Mine isn't working and I don't understand why.
<cdm10> silent: Yeah, but it's not showing up for him.
<heguru> Gutworth: some sources have the "make uninstall" script
<silent> Galaxor, that sounds fun
<heguru> Gutworth: others you have to delete the files manually (bad idea)
<silent> Galaxor, try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Gutworth> otherwise I have to track down what's installed myself?
<SirPerigrin> Gutworth, if its not a very big program, i'd not recomend trying to track it down
<Gutworth> painful
<pierre_> sirperigrin:if reboot the card he return to 11M
<Gutworth> just leave it
<Gutworth> ?
<kb3llm> pike_: yeah hang on a sec
<Galaxor> silent, I apt-get update && apt-get upgraded like 20 minutes ago.
<heguru> Gutworth: next time you compile something, instead of 'make install' run checkinstall (converts the compiled software to .deb and installs)
<silent> Galaxor, and then if that does nothing try apt-get --reinstall install gnomebaker
<Gutworth> ahh, I can make apt do the hard work, smart!
<cdm10> heguru: he may have to install checkinstall first.
<Downix> ok, wifes wants the comp
<Galaxor> silent, does that add a context menu?
<gradin> ... if i switch to runlevel 2 and switch back to runlevel n will that kill all my ssh session yet restart most dameons and services?
<pierre_> sirperigrin:i can put line in interface to get 54m permanently
<Gutworth> apt-get checkinstall?
<cdm10> Galaxor: wait, is this on Gutsy?
<silent> Galaxor, not sure
<kb3llm> pike_:http://macuser9214.com/mu9214/xorg.txt
<SirPerigrin> it should be permanent Pierre
<cdm10> Gutworth: apt-get install checkinstall actually
<Galaxor> cdm10, Feisty.
<pike_> gradin: ssh restart doesnt kill existing sessions
<Hornet> Anyone? :(
<heguru> heguru: Gutworth: (thanks cdm10), you have to do sudo apt-get install checninstall
<Gutworth> right, i knew that
<heguru> *checkinstall
<Galaxor> silent, Nope, no context menu for gnomebaker.
<pierre_> sirperigrin:ok i retry to reboot brb
<Gutworth> well, thanks
<ePax> Is it possible to install KDE on Fesity ?
<SirPerigrin> ePax, yes
<pike_> kb3llm: what vid card do you have?
<cdm10> ePax: yup. Just do < sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop >
<SirPerigrin> but easier to install Kubuntu
<Gutworth> ePax sudo apt-get install kdebase
<Galaxor> At first, I thought my problem was because I was on an ntfs-3g partition.  But I moved my iso over to /tmp, which is on my ext3 partition, and it still didn't work.
<Gutworth> ePax: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cdm10> ePax: my command will pull down all of kubuntu, and let you choose from ubuntu and kubuntu from the login screen. Gutworth's will install just KDE... take your pick.
<gradin> ... ok so whats the best way to restart all the services? poping runlevels or just physically rebooting?
<ePax> Gutworth: And after installing KDE i guess i will be able to run all KDE apps on my comp?
<kb3llm> pike_: cirrus
<SirPerigrin> epax, yes
<cdm10> ePax: You don't need KDE to run KDE apps.
<Flannel> ePax: you can run KDE apps without instlaling KDE too.
<heguru> ePax: you can run all KDE apps on Gnome
<c0n5ci3n53> silent, I don't get it, why is it working :O
<Gutworth> ePax: yes, but you don't kde for kde apps
<cdm10> ePax: just install the KDE apps, and it'll automatically install the fragments of KDE that the apps need to run.
<silent> Galaxor, not sure. reinstalling gnome might do it
<Coolin> ok looks like her computer is screwed, I can access all the files on her hard drive except for the C:\Documents and Settings\ folder, which contained all the useful stuff
<silent> c0n5ci3n53, ?
<SirPerigrin> after enough programs though, you find yourself with all of KDE
<ePax> Well i was having problems running superkaramba. Thats KDE app.
<cdm10> SirPerigrin: heh, that's not SUPPOSED to happen.
<Gutworth> it might be more clean to just do the whole thing
<pike_> kb3llm: how many buttons?
<c0n5ci3n53> silent, rebooted and its working, lol, there was an hour left to the upgrading process, there's bound to be stuff missing somewhere
<silent> c0n5ci3n53, Tony--?
<c0n5ci3n53> ohhh
<ePax> Can i just install KDE apps?
<borovy3488> why do i only have 3.0 KB/s bit torrent download speed?
<kb3llm> 3 (including the scrol thing)
<Tony--> ;P
<Gutworth> ePax: yes
<pike_> ePax: yeah
<silent> cdm10, I lose, he's back
<Galaxor> Another interesting note:  When I downloaded the file, it had the "i am an iso file" icon.  When I right-clicked on it, it changed to the "i am a text file" icon.
<kb3llm> pike_: 3 including the scroll thing (didn't put your name there, thought you mighta missed it)
<pike_> kb3llm: i did :)
<ePax> With sudo? What would command be? sudo apt-get install ???
<cdm10> ePax: sudo apt-get install kde-app-of-your-choice
<SirPerigrin> Galaxor, have you tried checking the file associations?
<silent> Tony--, try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tony--> silent, how much you lost? :P
<kb3llm> crap. what log would i see why apache wont start?
<heguru> ePax: or use Synaptic
<Gutworth> ePax: and watch apt do the work...
<Galaxor> sirperigrin, How do I do that?
<ePax> Thnx folks.
<silent> Tony--, hehe I thought you'd be back sooner so I joked that I could hear you cursing, finding a new cd-r
<Gutworth> ePax: no problem
<pike_> kb3llm: zaxis should be right. what isnt working?
<SirPerigrin> Galaxor: been ages since i used Gnome, it should be in a context menu
<Tony--> silent, still nothing, ah well.. I'll leave it as that for now.  I had to reinstall the NVIDIA drivers so it took a bit longer then a normal restart
<travisbickkl1> how do i open .ai format in linux?
<silent> Tony--, sounds like you're good to go
<cdm10> Tony--: one thing.
<SunsparcSolaris> Im having trouble setting permissions for directories. Im trying to install Joomla and even if I give read, write, execute to all, it still says Unwriteable.
<cdm10> Tony--: Could you run < aptitude show linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep State > ?
<Galaxor> Okay, nobody worry:  The download failed apparently and the file is not complete and that's why it won't burn.
<kb3llm> pike_: the whole scroll wheel
<kb3llm> cant scroll with it
<Tony--> silent, cmd10, I'll probably just do a fresh install once the stable is out ;)
<Tony--> cdm10, State: installed
<cdm10> Tony--: ok.
<Tony--> cdm10, I assume that's a good thing?
<cdm10> Tony--: yup.
<Galaxor> Man, I'm going for a walk!
<Galaxor> Thanks.
<pike_> kb3llm: youre using ps2 and such.. ah try like sudo xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 3 2 4" or something
<Tony--> Galaxor, good luck?
<silent> Galaxor, no prob, I guess, not sure I helped muclasdkf too late
<hgjjjf> why cant i load yahoo games?
<cdm10> Does anyone here have a Logitech wireless keyboard/mouse? I'd like to get one, but I don't know how well it'll work with LInux.
<SirPerigrin> hgjjjf, check if you have the browser plugins
<SirPerigrin> Java and Flash are likely required
<Get_A_Fix> cdm10: 3 of them, they work seamlessly
<SunsparcSolaris> cdm10, it should work the same, wireless or not as long as the wireless thing plugs into USB
<cdm10> Get_A_Fix: Great.
<hgjjjf> SirPerigrin,  how i do that?
<silent> cdm10, most of them are plug and play I think, shouldn't be too much trouble, the usb plug should take care of the wireless com
<heguru> cdm10: I had one working fine
<Hornet> Yet another re-post: I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<cdm10> SunsparcSolaris: well, it could use weird drivers.
<decay_> whats a good GUI ftp?
<Sable> I can no longer connect to the router/internet.  I don't know why, I don't think I changed anything.  how can I find out what is wrong?  It tries to connect to the router, but wont
<SirPerigrin> Synaptic has them
<cdm10> Anyone with the LX710?
<SunsparcSolaris> decay_ , gFTP
<cyclonut> decay: I like gftp
<vmlinuz`> weird, i right click into my master volume that is in the system tray and click "Mute" while im watching something in the firefox browser (youtube) and the sound kept working, it didn't muted. What does that means? Is that normal?
<SunsparcSolaris> I always use command line FTP though
<decay_> thanks
<SirPerigrin> pierre_ WB
<silent> Tony--, It'd probably be a good idea to upgrade when gutsy goes stable yea
<SunsparcSolaris> Im having trouble setting permissions for directories. Im trying to install Joomla and even if I give read, write, execute to all, it still says Unwriteable.
<kevinO> how do i make my windows partition (sda1) mount in my home folder instead of my desktop? It use to mount on the desktop automatically, then someone told me to change fstab from /dev/sda1 to mnt/sda1, and then they gave me a command to symlink it to my desktop. I need to know how to undo that symlink and redo it for my home folder.
<SirPerigrin> SunsparSolaris, is the drive itself rw mounted?
<kb3llm> question. say i open a terminal app (apache) in gnome, and i want to close gnome and be at a terminal (not a virtual terminal, actually close gnome) how would i do it without bothering apache?
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin I think so
<cdm10> !screen | kb3llm
<ubotu> kb3llm: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Get_A_Fix> cdm10: mine are all a few years old, but like most things under Under Ubuntu, they just work.
<Tony--> cdm10, silent, thanks for the help guys/girls (whichever fits you ;P ), it's the first time I actually come to IRC and get an answer other then 'RTFM' ;)
<SirPerigrin> you may need to add the rw option to fstab
<kb3llm> cdm10: thanks
<cdm10> Tony--: rtfm, noob
<silent> kb3llm, ctrl alt f1
<kb3llm> forgot about screen.
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin it's mounted ro
<silent> crl alt f7 to get back
<pike_> kevinO: gksu gedit /etc/fstab   change the mount point in there
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps...got a prob that bugn te hell outa me - i think with my xorg.conf...
<Tony--> aight thats it, im never touching IRC again
<kb3llm> silent: thats a virtual terminal.
<heguru> kb3llm: you can also use: nohup apache2
<cdm10> Tony--: hh
<cdm10> shoot
<cdm10> heh
<SirPerigrin> thats why
<pierre_> SirPerigrin: thank's to help me and scuse me for my bad english
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin , do I just change the ro to rw and then remount? or what?
<Tony--> cdm10, ;P
<SirPerigrin> ro = Read Only
<SirPerigrin> SunsparSolaris, Yes
<Shadow_mil> totem is telling me "The playback of this movie requires a VCD protocol source plugin which is not installed."
<kevinO> pike_:  its currently set to mnt/sda1 which is what i need , i just need to know how to unlink the symlink from my desktop to my home folder
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin this wont screw my drive up?
<SirPerigrin> no
<silent> Shadow_mil, apt-cache search xine/gstreamer vcd
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin ok
<SirPerigrin> unless its your Root partition
<vmlinuz`> weird, i right click into my master volume that is in the system tray and click "Mute" while im watching something in the firefox browser (youtube) and the sound kept working, it didn't muted. What does that means? Is that normal?
<SirPerigrin> if this is your / pertition
<silent> Shadow_mil, or apt-get install vlc
<SirPerigrin> DO NOT do what i said
<pike_> kevinO: you can just rm it maybe i dont understand the question
<musikgoat> any suggestions for this error?  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Tech-Mike> i used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to enable 1280x1024 resolution that worked, but cant remember what driver i used and when i went back in to go higher somthing is fucked up
<SirPerigrin> muikgoat
<SirPerigrin> very common error
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Tech-Mike
<ubotu> Tech-Mike: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<SirPerigrin> your running 2 copys of Apt
<silent> Tech-Mike, language
<Tech-Mike> srz
<musikgoat> trying to update, and dont have a second copy open
<cdm10> musikgoat: Do you have any other package management apps open?
<musikgoat> no
<tyler_d> cannot get xvid to play :(
<cdm10> musikgoat: weird...
<SirPerigrin> musikgoat, check if updater is fetching updates
<cdm10> musikgoat: there's a lock file somewhere that you can remove.
<SirPerigrin> i had that happen to me thismorning
<musikgoat> this happened after booting and getting a crashed apport report
<silent> Tech-Mike, nv is usually fairly stable. nvidia will probably give best performance but can have bugs. vesa might not support your desired resolution
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin it's the server-root
<kevinO> vmlinuz`:  were you the one who told me how to make my sda partition only viewable by me? you told me to change fstab and then symlink it to my desktop?
<silent> Tech-Mike, check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kevinO> vmlinuz`: i was under the account name of nicole then
<Tech-Mike> so i used the nvidia driver...it loads but my login screen is big and scrolls vertically...and if compiz-fusion is running  my terminal is all white and gtk-window-decorator doesnt work, either does emerald, matacity does
<SirPerigrin> SunsparSolaris, then you may have to try different sudo commands to get it to work
<SirPerigrin> as setting that drive rw is UBER BAD idea, but wont damage things
<Hilikus_> how do i find the version of a kernel module?
<silent> Tech-Mike, try nv, or run the nvidia xorg configurer
<heguru> Hilikus_: modinfo
<musikgoat> wierd.   I had no problem running apt-get upgrade from terminal
<Hilikus_> thanks
<SirPerigrin> SunsparSolaris, are you running the commands as sudo that give you the write error?
<Tech-Mike> how do i run the nvidia xorg conf
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin I went sudo -s to get to root, Joomla uses a php installer
<silent> Tech-Mike, I'll look it up dunno off hand
<Tech-Mike> coo thx
<vmlinuz`> hm kevinO maybe
<SirPerigrin> SunsparcSolaris, have you chmod a+x 777 /<file name> ?
<SirPerigrin> as well as the directory?
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin I did 777 on the dir but not with the letters
<kevinO> vmlinuz`: i figured out that I wanted that link to be in my home folder instead of my desktop
<SirPerigrin> sunsparSolaris, try again with the letters
<SirPerigrin> a+x gives it execute properties
<silent> Tech-Mike, nvidia-xconfig
<Tech-Mike> i8 ill give it a shot, thx
<SunsparcSolaris> SirPerigrin, so do chmod a+x 777 file/dir ???
<Hilikus_> is anyone here using an IR blaster?
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, if you want everyone to have read/write/execute then yes
<SunsparcSolaris> silent what about just user/group
<SunsparcSolaris> 776?
<SirPerigrin> yes, well, /subdir/subdir/file etc, whereever its at
<silent> Sunsparc, just use ugo=
<heguru> SunsparcSolaris: 770
<SunsparcSolaris> ok
<silent> or 770
<yigal> or +x
<SunsparcSolaris> still says unwriteable
<kevinO> can someone tell me what im doing wrong? root@ubuntu:~# ln /mnt/sda1 /home/kevin/
<kevinO> ln: `/mnt/sda1': hard link not allowed for directory
<SirPerigrin> after a+x 777?
<yigal> +w
<yigal> SirPerigrin: no too much
<silent> Sunsparc, chmod -R ug=rwx /path
<heguru> kevinO: use ln -s
<Hilikus_> kevinO maybe yu want a soft link??
<silent> Sunsparc, chmod -R o= /path
<RussDraper> I'm having a strange problem in Gnome... I can't move a window from one monitor to the other!  NVidia driver, 3 monitors.  1280x1024, 1280x1024 and 1280x720
<kevinO> ok thanks
<SunsparcSolaris> So many different commands being thrown out >_>
<SirPerigrin> yigal, the installer gets deleted 5 minutes after it runs, 777 is safe
<yigal> RussDraper: you lucky *()_)#
<SunsparcSolaris> so which is it
<RussDraper> I have a applications/places/system menu on each monitor, and they work fine.  I just can't move a window from screen A to screen B
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, try the ones I just listed
<silent> Sunsparc, chmod -R o= /path
<kevinO> nice thanks guys
<silent> Sunsparc, chmod -R ug=rwx /path
<pierre_> SirPerigrin:i have another ques for you if you want
<SunsparcSolaris> unwriteable
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, who is the owner?
<yigal> where is the file?
<SunsparcSolaris> should be me
<yigal> do a ll
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, chown -R user:group /path
<yigal> ls -l
<SunsparcSolaris> /var/www/joomla/administrator/backups/
<bruenig> -R chown is not always a good idea
<SunsparcSolaris> is what Im trying to get writeable
<SirPerigrin> pierre_ shoot
<Get_A_Fix> RussDraper: sounds like you have three separate desktops running, maybe you want one desktop spread across all monitors
<yigal> just see who the owner is 1st: ls -l
<silent> bruenig, I'm assuming he wants the whole directory available
<SunsparcSolaris> Im the owner
<munk__> usser u still around?
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: but what can'
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, ls -l
<yigal> t you do?
<RussDraper> GetAFix: I didn't know I could do that.  I just used the nvidia-settings program to enable Twinview
<fedaraoti> is there such a thing as src.deb
<kevinO> ok how do i remove a symlink?
<Hornet> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<kevinO> rm ln -s ?
<Hornet> Yet another re-post: I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png
<Hornet> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<bruenig> silent, directory being available and ever file in the directory being owned by the directory are obviously not the same
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal, Joomla needs write access to these directories
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<fedaraoti> or is it called somthing else
<usser> munk__: yes
<heguru> kevinO: rm linkname
<pike_> SunsparcSolaris: ls -l the chmods are just basic binary  --- you ---group ---others  --- is 421
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<fedaraoti> like src.rpm
<munk__> usser sorry i was talking to my gf on the phone...
<silent> bruenig, why would he want access to a directory and not the files within?
<yigal> its: chmod -R a+w "path of dir"
<bruenig> silent, it's like /home
<yigal> sorry its, I meant SunsparcSolaris
<awake> how can i use 'make' specifying the kernel patj
<awake> ?
<kevinO> heguru: u mean the entire link like rm /mnt/sda1 /home/kevin/Desktop ?
<munk__> usser....can you please help me enable my glx and change my resolution to 1280x800 ? thats all i want..
<Get_A_Fix> RussDraper: I'm not sure if you can, but that's what's probably needed to move windows like that.
<awake> how can i use 'make' specifying the kernel path?
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: chmod -R a+w "path of dir"
<heguru> kevinO: just the link!
<dimas_> i need to someone help me to do this please, Debian Etch has the mount command in /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh. Since
<dimas_> that distribution has no group usb, it is also the easiest solution to allow all members
<dimas_> of the group vboxusers to access the USB subsystem. Modify the line
<dimas_> domount usbfs usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb -onoexec,nosuid,nodev
<dimas_> so that it contains
<dimas_> domount usbfs usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb -onoexec,nosuid,nodev,devgid=85,devmode=664
<dimas_> As usual, replace the 85 with the actual group number which should get access to
<heguru> kevinO: use unlink to stay safe
<SirPerigrin> lol, i feel sorry for SunsparSolaris right now, we've given him way too many ways to do the same thing
<dimas_> USB devices.
<bruenig> dimas_, stop that
<heguru> kevinO: unlink linkname
<dimas_> Other distributions do similar operations in scripts stored in the /etc/init.d directory.
<SunsparcSolaris> no dice
<silent> yigal, I don't think he wants all users to have write access, just himself and a group
<usser> munk__: pastebin your xorg.conf and tell me the make model of your card
<kjp> is there a kernel config for 2.6.22.1 ?
<Pici> !paste | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kecoa_gondrong> gjh
<yigal> silent: ok I agree then : chmod -R 770 "path to dir"
<SunsparcSolaris> I did that
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: its not working though?
<SunsparcSolaris> no
<kevinO> thanks heguru!
<yigal> where is the physical location of the files?
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, do a ls -l and pastebin or something
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, something isn't right
<munk__> usser my card is intel 945gm/gmx/940gml and im going to pastebin my xorg.conf in a sec
<SunsparcSolaris> one second
<dimas_> bruenig could you private messege me so you can read it in a separate room and help me please
<pierre_> SirPerigrin:you know why i put my laptop in hibernate mode the wireless he shutdown and come back operate, i have not network back
<bruenig> dimas_, put it all one line
<SunsparcSolaris> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39501/
<silent> dimas, just join another channel
<yigal> pierre_: sudo invoke-rc.d network restart
<SunsparcSolaris> this is all in /var/www/joomla/ btw
<silent> that's not a ls -l
<SunsparcSolaris> sec
<javabugz> hi...is there a way to only try DHCP if eth0 is cable-connected
<lee__> hi
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: what is that?
<Hornet> Is there any point asking for a seventh time, or should I just go back to Windows?
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal that's what Im trying to get writeable
<lee__> lol
<SunsparcSolaris> I'll paste the ls -l in a second
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, do a ls -l
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: give us ls -l output
<tonyyarusso> Hornet: You should not spam nonsense to get attention.
<lee__> I am learingin everyt hing my self..wha tthe heck is  "super user" mode?
<silent> Hornet, what is your question?
<SunsparcSolaris> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39502/
<yigal> Hornet: we will give you something nice if you enjoy spam :)
<kevinO> hornet go back to windows
<Hornet> I asked quite reasonably six times, nobody seemed to notice. :(
<dimas_> bruenig i am having problem accessing usb hardware from windows on virtualbox cause i dont know if i have to able the user to do so and dont know how
<SunsparcSolaris> lee__ it's like root
<usser> lee__: superuser is the analog of administrator in windows
<mphill> When I play video, I get these colors -->> http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/video_issue.png  Any clue how to fix this?
<silent> lee__, super user mode is basically how a regular user can get root privileges
<bruenig> dimas_, sounds like a virtualbox question
<dimas_> bruenig lol
<Hornet> silent: The inital question was: "I'm having rather dire boot problems, with two minutes being spent on Modprobe / SCSI - is there anything I can do? Bootchart here: http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7494/feisty200707061os9.png "
<pierre_> yigal:thank's i try nows
<lee__> eh ok..how do I go aobut doing htat?
<silent> of course, I think you need to do sudo su by default, but most people here will yell at me for recommending that. "Use sudo"
<SunsparcSolaris> silent http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39502/
<Hornet> It just *sits* there for nearly two minutes, doing god knows what.
<dimas_> bruenig no is just i have to get to ubuntu file to change a number
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: does joomla belong to your group?
<tonyyarusso> silent: You want sudo -i if anything, not sudo su
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal sec
<dimas_> bruenig i got that from manual but dont know how to get there
<silent> Hornet, is this your system failing hard on boot?
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal yes
<SirPerigrin> Pierre, Laptop Hibernation is just awfuly bugged in Linux
<lee__> eh was that directed to me lol
<bruenig> Hornet, how did you make that?
<silent> tonyyarusso, I usually just login as root, and run IRC, cause I'm badass like that
<lee__> on th esudo -I
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: ok, well then what I see is a lot of rw by the user but not so much by the group?
<Hornet> silent: No, it boots, just takes two minutes to think about something, for no apparent reason.
<tonyyarusso> silent: I'm h4xx1n6 u now lol  ;)
<pike_> Hornet: rome wasnt built in a day ;p
<silent> Hornet, oh... what does it get stuck on
<andy_33> how do I create a folder in shell?
<lee__>  I amrunning a Dell dimnsion 5150
<Hornet> bruenig: www.bootchart.org
<andy_33> the command
<SirPerigrin> Been nice chattin wit ya'll, but this redneck is off for de night, L8r
<preaction_> andy_33, mkdir
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal  Joomla needs write access, that's all I need
<dimas_> Debian Etch has the mount command in /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh. Since
<dimas_> that distribution has no group usb, it is also the easiest solution to allow all members
<dimas_> of the group vboxusers to access the USB subsystem. Modify the line
<dimas_> domount usbfs usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb -onoexec,nosuid,nodev
<dimas_> so that it contains
<dimas_> domount usbfs usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb -onoexec,nosuid,nodev,devgid=85,devmode=664
<dimas_> As usual, replace the 85 with the actual group number which should get access to
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<bruenig> andy_33, mkdir
<SunsparcSolaris> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andy_33> preaction_,  thx
<bruenig> sorry didn't see because of the flood
<silent> tonyyarusso, hehe, I do use su though. I'm on debian however, so setting up sudo would take 5 seconds I just dont have
<Hornet> silent: scsi eh 0, whatever that is.
<gogeta> silent wrong channel then
<bruenig> gogeta, calm down
<lee__> but when I tried the ati graphics down load, form the sight..I wasnt able to get back in cause it kept going to the driver set up screen
<lee__> so I went to ati's sight and got that
<Hornet> pike_: I didn't say anything about Rome.
<silent> gogeta, not really, I can offer advise on either. I've used both and most issues are common
<lee__> driver for my raid x300
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: chmod -R 770 /var/www/ - should work
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal ok
<lee__> ?erg
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal got it thanks
<lee__> ok I running the beta version of ubuntu or 7.10
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal i had to change to 777 though, it locked me out of the dir in the web installer with just 770
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: great !
<gogeta> lee yay for you lemmie guess
<lee__> hmm I am not getting any error
<gogeta> bugs
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal  thanks a bunch
<gogeta> LOL
<yigal> SunsparcSolaris: strange that it needed 777?
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal it gave me a 403 Forbidden with 770
<drgeb> hi how does one determin in ubuntu the port where  my  IRD is connected ??
<musikgoat> apache cant write
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, you probably arent the owner then
<lee__> so far linux is the only thing that I eer heard of the lernal being named after a type of bug known as a grub
<lee__> it has some funny ternoology too
<SunsparcSolaris> silent I am, it says so in ls -l
<lee__> lol
<silent> grub is the boot loader
<pierre_> yigal:lol not work
<lee__> I figured that part out lol
<drgeb> I am trying to setup my USB PCTV usb tv antenna.
<silent> lee__, the kernel is kernel-image-etc..
<Hornet> silent: any ideas about the boot issue, then?  It's just tripping over something. :\
<lee__> and thers a program that you can down load taht can deliberatley crash your system?
<gogeta> no lee
<Hornet> lee__: it's called Windows. :P
<gogeta> bt a few majic commands can
<gogeta> LOL
<lee__> any how, I was aksing aobut super user command so that I can load the real ati graphics card in to my pc
<silent> Hornet, no idea man, do you know where its getting stuck? what screen output on boot?
<vmlinuz`> can I write arabic fonts in linux browser?
<kevinO> lee you trying to see what your computer is capable of?
<gogeta> easy lee sudo
<lee__> lol yeah
<Hornet> silent: Just the loading screen.
<pierre_> yigal:invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/network not found.
<lee__> it boots in under 1 minute
<Hornet> silent: No disk activity, no CPU, it just gets stuck.
<silent> lee__, apparently there are many ways to crash any system. The power button works well. Unplugging hardware is also a good way, though I dont recommend either
<lee__> lol
<lee__> I kinda figured that one out lol
<gogeta> if i said the othet majic kill linux command they would kick us
<gogeta> LOL
<silent> Hornet, I've never heard of that issue, that is odd
<lee__> hmm no thats a good way to kill ports too lol
<silent> Hornet, could it be the network trying to get dhcp on a device that's disconnected?
<silent> lee__, parts, not ports
<pike_> Hornet: have you disabled splash?
<SunsparcSolaris> yigal silent I have a new problem now. I cant remember my MySQL username/password >_>
<gogeta> lee but if you mean nasty programs then i would say no
<Hornet> silent: I doubt it, but is there any way to check?
<silent> SunsparcSolaris, I'm afraid I can't help you with that one ;P
<gogeta> you would need windows for that
<lee__> erg waht the
<Hornet> pike_: no, should I?
<silent> Hornet, check your /etc/network/interfaces
<pike_> Hornet: may be informativ
<silent> Hornet, get rid of "auto <interface>" lines
<SunsparcSolaris> silent is there any way to recover the user/pass?
<lee__> my speaker in my pc beeps, where as the music plays throuhg my regular spees not aht is a new one for me
<Innomen> doesa anyone recall the name of the shell for truecrypt?
<Innomen> google is failing me
<silent> lee__, you're going to have to put more effort into your typing, I cant read that
<gogeta> lee?
<Innomen> i dont care if its garbage :P
<drgeb> innoment its truecrypt
<lee__> sory
<silent> sorry*
<gogeta> you mean the consone making the speaker beep?
<lee__> eh going to change the color here in a sec
<Sable> My internet sees a network and tries to connect, but will not connect.  It was working earlier.  how do I find out what is wrong?  Just before it quit working, I upated ubuntu
<Innomen> drgeb: no, there is apprently a GUI for it
<silent> to kill speaker beep you can run "rmmod pcspkr"
<drgeb> there is its called
<Hornet> silent: the only lines there are auto lo & iface lo inet loopback
<drgeb> Forcefield
<Innomen> thank you
<usr13> Sable: Wired or Wireless?
<silent> Hornet, that's just local host, shouldnt be a problem there
<Sable> Wireless
<bulmer> SunsparcSolaris: if you know the root user pass, you can alter the users pass
<silent> Hornet, no other interfaces in that file?
<SunsparcSolaris> bulmer what's the command to change it
<Hornet> silent: Just those two lines.
<Ryan``> fyi, the gigenet download server on ubuntu.com isn't working properly.
<SunsparcSolaris> bulmer I su'd to root anyway
<Ryan``> for ubuntu 7
<drgeb> anyone know how to list whats connected on /dev/ttyS*n ? apparently /dev/ttyS0 is equivalent to COM1 and ttyS1 to COM2 etc
<usr13> You shoud see a little icon in upper right corner, right click on it and tell it to connect to the essid of choice.
<bulmer> SunsparcSolaris: im referring to mysql root user, not os root user
<SunsparcSolaris> bulmer oh
<SunsparcSolaris> bulmer i think i do?
<silent> Hornet, then its not the network
<silent> Hornet, I'm not sure what it is
<Sable> usr13: I did, thats how I was connecting before.  I choose the network, and it tries to connect, but it wont
<lee__> ok figured out how to use spell checker lol
<gogeta> heh
<usr13> Sable: You may have to do it a couple times.
<silent> lee__, you were saying something about your speakers
<drgeb> eek found something interesting called lsusb
<usr13> Sable: Try again.
<Sable> usr13: I have.  for hours.  I've tried reinstalling the driver, using different usb ports.
<gogeta> lee so im gussing you having a good exerance with the beta
<Ryan``> What is the codename for ubuntu 7?
<gogeta> drgeb thers lspci to
<silent> Ryan``, feisty i believe
<usr13> Driver?  USB ports?  What kind of wireless NIC is it?
<gogeta> drgeb and lsmod
<Ryan``> aha
<Ryan``> ok
<Pici> Ryan``: 7.04 = Feisty, 7.10 = Gutsy
<musikgoat> Sable: do you have a hard switch for your wireless card?
<Sable> D-Link DWL-G122
<simplechat> hey, i'm trying to get dpkg to install from a list of installed files
<musikgoat> if so, try turning it off for 2 sec and back on
<Sable> musikgoat: no
<simplechat> i've run --set-installed (with sudo, piping in my installedlist)
<usr13> Sable: It is a USB device?
<mjbjr> sorry to trouble you... I have a comp newb on the line with a dell/ubuntu machine... synaptic says thunderbird is installed, but it's not in the menues, and 'which thunderbird' doesn't show it... ideas?
<silent> simplechat, dpkg -i <name.deb>
<Ryan``> thanks
<Sable> usr13: yes
<simplechat> how do i get it to actually go out and install them
<lee__> yeah, when I I had made an error in typing and backed the line to the end, my PC speaker beeps , where as the music playing through my speakers, just plays
<simplechat> ?
<silent> simplechat, never mind, misunderstood
<simplechat> silent: for a list of packageS?
<Hornet> silent: Meh.  Is there anything I can do to try to narrow it down?
<lee__> Oh there is one issue
<usr13> Sable: Try iterrupting the power
<silent> Hornet, are you running feisty or gutsy?
<Riyonuk> If I run windows in vmware, and it requires 1gig of ram, and ubuntu requires 1gig of ram, do I need 1 gig of ram or 2?
<Innomen> !rm
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<simplechat> silent: so what would i do?
<Sable> usr13: interrupting the power?
<gogeta> mjbjr the dell ubuntu install sucks
<lee__> only 4 of 8 spekaers are playing too
<kevinO> how do i change firefox themes, i downloaded the ubuntu furefox themes from synaptic, but i cant find where to change them
<musikgoat> Riyonuk: 2
<silent> Riyonuk, what's 1+1
<Innomen> whats does "rm" mean as a command, remove?
<usr13> Sable: Unplug it and plug it back in.
<Hornet> silent: Fiesty
<mjbjr> gogeta: sorry to hear that
<Sable> usr13: I have
<pike_> Innomen: yeah. /msg ubotu cli
<pierre_> everyone know commande line for restart wireless card on ath0
<usr13> Sable: iwconfig
<lee__> oh man, all this is brig back memorys from when I had a c 64
<Innomen> pike_: thanx
<Sable> usr13: what is iwconfig
<silent> Hornet, yeah, I have no idea sorry. Unfortunately I have to do some calculus homework atm so hopefully some one else here can look into it further
<pike_> pierre_: sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0 ?
<Sable> usr13: oh wiat
<Sable> usr13: what do you want to know from it
<silent> lee, rmmod pcspkr
<Hornet> silent: Fair enough, thanks.  Any ideas as to who'd be best to ask?
<gogeta> mjbjr doesent have everything a stock install has
<usr13> Sable: ifconfig
<usr13> Sable: iwconfig
<lee__> yeah that one
<pierre_> pike i try brb
<lee__> the one on the mb
<silent> Hornet, sounds like a job for one of the more seasoned users. Not sure if any are still awake though (you know how seniors sleep) :p
<Sable> usr13: I did both, what do you want to know from them
<gogeta> mjbjr to the problem then you instaled thunderbird and you dont see it?
<silent> Hornet, you can always try another day too.. people pop in and out of here like crazy
<pike_> pierre_: it depends though
<lee__> just a sec testing speakers
<usr13> Sable: IP address, (if shown), Network interface name, (if shown), essid name (if shown).
<Hornet> silent: Fair enough, I'm on GMT, so I'm around all hours.
<silent> Hornet, if you're daring enough you can play it off like you have a debian install and check out #debian for support but I would never do that personally... ;)
<simplechat> nvm, i got it all abck
<pike_> pierre_: are you trying to connect to a new essid?
<mjbjr> gogeta: synaptic appears to say it's installed (green), but it's not in the menues and 'which' doesn't see it
<lee__> WOW the up grade fixed it
<simplechat> hopeuflly this won't take overly long
<pierre_> pike he work very fine very,very thank's
<lee__> All 8 a playing
<Hornet> silent: Heh, technically I'm not running Ubuntu, but Mint.
<usr13> Sable: sudo iwconfig <eth1> essid <essid-of-wireless-router-here>
<kevinO> anyone know how to change firefox themes?
<silent> Hornet, ahaha, very nicely done
<Hornet> silent: the issue's with the Ubuntu part, though
<gogeta> mjbjr alt f2 then type thunderbird
<gogeta> see if it runs
<silent> Hornet, I've looked into mint as well... but I'm too used to this and I have it set up the way i want
<musikgoat> kevinO: in FF Tools -> add-ons
<Sparks_> kevin0, tools-->addons-->themes then restart
<silent> Hornet, you should try getting base debian and upgrading upward from command line, it teaches you some stuff
<Hornet> silent: Mint Rocks, utterly.  Give it a try on another partition. :)
<gogeta> thats how you get to the run comand in ubuntu they hide it
<awake> how can i use 'make' specifying the kernel path?
<gogeta> lol
<kevinO> haha thanks guys i cant believe i didnt see that
<silent> Hornet, i will eventually, but atm I'm fine with debian
<mjbjr> gogeta: can't find it
<krammer> I installed kwallet how can i get it started, it doesnt run when I need it
<pierre_> pike: you know where put the ifup or down to restart card on end hibernate
<gogeta> thunderbird?
<bulmer> awake those are define inside the Makefile..you modify the Makefile
<Hornet> silent: fair enough.  One day I'll try my own LFS install, but not yet.
<mjbjr> gogeta: yep thunderbird
<lee__> Heck it sounds better then my friggin windows media center
<lee__> eh when used with a differnt player lol
<usr13> Sable: If you get essid corrected, you can do dhclient or /etc/init.d/network restart  and that should do it.
<pike_> pierre_: hmm.. no sorry
<Sable> Essid: off/any IP: not listed network interface name:  not listed
<gogeta> try this
<gogeta> mozilla-thunderbird
<lee__> the sounds a lot cleaner
<silent> Hornet, a friend of mine used linux from scratch, he liked it. it takes quite a bit of expertise though
<pierre_> pike: ok thank
<musikgoat> other than viewsonic, what other LCD's have a good lifetime?
<silent> samsung
<Hornet> silent: indeed, hence why I'm not doing it yet.  :)
<lee__> ok any how, I need to install my ATI X300
<musikgoat> thanks silent
<silent> musikgoat, samsung manufactures most of the lcd monitors on the market. companies just stick their logos on them
<mjbjr> gogeta: doesn't find mozilla-thunderbird
<manicnerd> is there a way to tweak the compiz-fusion settings in gutsy?
<musikgoat> acer's any good?
<gogeta> wow
<krammer> i have my gateway flat montior now for 6 years and no problems
<gogeta> shure itsw installed
<lee__> if some one can can you tell me waht I need to do to get into super user mode? or repeat...Iam stuck in verry tiny print atm
<lou_> is anyone else having problem with gutsy and their laptops not being able to woken form suspend or hibernate?
<gogeta> have you restarted x sence the install
<krammer> i have ace with ubuntu
<gogeta> sometimes it doesent refesh the start menu
<bulmer> lee__: ctrl+alt+F1 and log on
<manicnerd> lou_ : same problem here with a dell vostro 1000
<silent> musikgoat, I hear good things about LG, samsung and nec, but thats the range of my experience for screens
<lou_> yeah i have a dell e1505 (6400)
<lee__> Um I have a dell dimension 5150
<musikgoat> thanks for your input
<lou_> it hangs both ways
<silent> dell screens are also nice
<puma> how to change the login screen resolution?
<lee__> with 556 mb of ram
<silent> puma, it should be your default res
<gogeta> lee you try restarting x sence you installed the package
<silent> lee__, that's pretty hardcore bad
<lee__> I had to reload the OS to get around it
<gogeta> somwetimes the menu does not get refreshed
<puma> mine 1440X900, but display 1600X?
<lee__> hmm its also has dual threading nad a tv out aswell as a DVI out
<silent> bah, i need to do calculus, cant answer any more questions
<lee__> whic sucked in windows
<gogeta> slams head
<manicnerd> is there a way to tweak the compiz-fusion settings in gutsy?
<lee__> hmm rater a small card though in mem 128 with hyper threding
<gogeta> yes
<gogeta> go to the prefrences lol!!
<Hilikus_> how do i stop or restart a module?
<musikgoat> manicnerd: i have it in system->preferences
<lee__> hate o say it but
<lee__> hate to say it
<lee__> but..
<musikgoat> advanced desktop effects settings
<bulmer> Hilikus_: what module?
<lee__> if they get the bugs out...I think ill be kicking wthe windows habbit
<Hilikus_> kernel module
<crdlb> manicnerd, #ubuntu+1 please
<gogeta> lee we all would
<Hilikus_> i acuatlly just need to restart it
<gogeta> lee i refuse vista for life
<manicnerd> musikgoat: my only options are: none - normal - extra - custom.....but custom doesnt let me pick anything
<lee__> i also looked at the HDD sik space
<bulmer> Hilikus_: you only have one kernel running, maybe you can reboot?
<Hilikus_> mm i guess modules are not "running"??
<manicnerd> crdlb ok
<lee__> It has 20 times more space
<gogeta> lee did you find the thunderbird problem yet jeezzz you flew off topic
<puma> after install xg-server, why each time i need to scim-d once?
<lee__> waht the heck is all the crud at MS sticks i the machines?
<musikgoat> manicnerd: your missing something then.
<musikgoat> just a sec
<lee__> eh screesn got an our galss shape to it lol
<lee__> hmm ok waht the thuner bird thingy?
<kevinO> lee what language you speak man
<pierre_> somebody knows name file for put ifup ath0 to the end of hibernate to card go on network
<lee__> english lol
<gogeta> lee i have bno idea i asked 3 times
<kevinO> lol
<lee__> I am just surprised lol
<lee__> ok wahts the thunder bird thingy?
<usr13> pierre_:   eth0   ?
<bulmer> pierre_: umm... /etc/init.d/network restart
<gogeta> lee have you restarted x sence you installed the thunderbird package sometimes the menus dont get refresed
<gogeta> for the 4th time
<puma> who use SCIM
<lee__> I always restart after
<lee__> I load things
<gogeta> lol you look for it
<gogeta> and btw thats not windws
<vmlinuz`> puma: I do.. just not for so long
<gogeta> you dont need to reboot unless thers a majer change
<gogeta> like kernel update
<usr13> pierre_: ifconfig up eth0
<lee__> I have some soft ware with no Icons lol
<Sable> I also get these errors in the system log file when I try to connect: "dhcdb: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get.reason" "kernel: [2396.055730]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: Link becomes ready" and ""kernel: [2463.555190]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: Link is not ready"
<gogeta> no icons
<gogeta> ?
<gogeta> man dell failed
<zylstra555> Good evening: I need to get OpenSSL and Perl on my server. How do I do this? (I need to install Webmin)
<NetGear> hi all
<musikgoat> Sable: do you know what chipset you have?
<lee__> I am not any "thinder birds"
<NetGear> ny server doen't resolve name
<Innomen> what was the chkdisk equivilant on ubuntu again?
<cyclonut> zylstra555: sudo apt-get install OpenSSL, perl ?
<musikgoat> fsck  Innomen
<awake> When I try to compile i get the following error, any clue?
<Innomen> thanks
<awake>  make[1] : *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c', necesario para `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Alto.
<NetGear> i can ping name server but cant ping google
<zylstra555> Cyclonut: I shall try that again
<zylstra555> Cyclonut: Nope, it doesnt work. OpenSSL isnt the package
<usr13> Sable: what does iwconfig say?  (Do you see wlan0 there?)
<NetGear> help my server doesn't resolve name
<cyclonut> zylstra555: google for ubuntu openSSL
<lee__> I don't have a thing called thuinder bird
<zylstra555> Cyclonut: I have, and couldent find anything specifically related to what I am trying to do
<musikgoat> awake: do you have build-essential  installed?
<usr13> Sable: And if so, does it list the essid of your wireless router?
<awake> musikgoat: yes i do
<bhuyhn> hi
<alecwh> Hello! I have a few real media files (.rm) files on my computer, and I'd like to play them on my ubuntu machine using Totem. Can someone help me?
<bhuyhn> Im trying to access my external disc which uses fat32. The problem is that no files are shown albeit I know the disc have data (more than 100gb of data). Why could this be?
<NetGear> help for dns problem???????????
<lee__> build-essential? just a sec
<lee__> eh wahts it under?
<musikgoat> i wasn't talking to you lee__
<lee__> oh sory lol
<bhuyhn> I have used the disc on a friends mac and it worked fine on my first 2 tries, but then that same thing happened there.
<mphill> Does anyone know why my video playback is like this?  --> http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/video_issue.png
<bhuyhn> Nautilus mounts it by itself. On mac the same thing happened. The disk is mounted, the space is used but no files are reported.
<pierre_> bulmer:i put  star,stop,forcereload/restart
<bulmer> pierre_: restart
<NetGear> help for config dns
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i need to install the patch for Enemy Territory... can someone help me please
<NetGear> any one please help for dns problem?????
<ToddEDM> i have it downloaded onto my desktop already
<endlessurf> does anyone know how to bind a specific event # to a usb mouse or some sort of usb device
<underwatercow> Is anyone in here familiar with OpenOffice base? I'm trying to create a table using SQL commands...
<christian_> how can install
<christian_> Ubuntu 6.10 with XGL & Kiba-Dock
<Dr_willis> christian_,  you may want to wait for gutsy release in a week or 3..
<ToddEDM> 15 days
<musikgoat> NetGear: are you using DHCP?
<NetGear> yes
<bulmer> underwatercow: OO have an embedded database now?
<christian_> hmm
<christian_> okay
<musikgoat> NetGear: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<NetGear> but not for machine ?
<christian_> i see the video
<christian_> on youtube
<christian_> and i want
<underwatercow> bulmer: If it let me create a database rather than simply connect to a database, would that be a yes?
<christian_> the same programs x)
<Rynoo>  Question. My Desktop machine had dual network connections between 2 routers acting as a network bridge/print server, however FireFox will not load any pages unless I disable one of the connections, any way around this?
<NetGear> but the machine has static ip
<pierre_> bulmer :before if,else or fi
<NetGear> it's also dhcp server
<BinaryFu> Quick question: Trying to copy files from one folder to another, both folders have the same files, but trying to transfer only updated files. Can someone remind me of the cp option for that, is it -U?
<ToddEDM> anyone here know of a game like Enemy Territory, or Call of Duty for linux??
<lee__> eh ok can some one tell me again how to log  in to the Super User settings?
<bulmer> underwatercow: am not sure if its really a database, the rows and columns of the calc maybe considered a db
<musikgoat> lee__:  su
<NetGear> musikgoat, i have added the dns in the file
<awake> musikgoat: any other idea?
<lee__> erg
<bulmer> pierre_: huh? i suggested earlier   /etc/init.d/networking restart
<underwatercow> bulmer: All I really want to do is run some SQL commands to create tables and insert data, and then run some queries against it
<musikgoat> no awake,  have you checked dependencies of what you are building?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: dunno, I guess you're wanting to play those games on Linux, right? :)
<underwatercow> bulmer: What's the easiest way to do that?
<lee__> su
<ToddEDM> yes scguy318
<lee__> ok
<bulmer> underwatercow: get a database and install it, like mysql
<hegemon> I need a free open source cad program which I can use commercially and contribute to the project as well.
<underwatercow> bulmer: That's why I was hoping I could just use base
<orionr> does anyone know if the GParted live cd will allow me to resize my mac partition?
<floppyears> hi guys
<NetGear> floppyears, hi
<bulmer> underwatercow: i dont know Base, maybe its a new feature..read the man pages?
<hegemon> For mechanical engineering application, car components, engine components etc..
<floppyears> I have a fast ubuntu machine and a sata dvd burner from lite-on unfortunately the video playback is not smooth
<scguy318> ToddEDM: your best bet would be Wine
<endlessurf> anyone know how to keep a usb mouse to stay at a certain even everytime i restart ubuntu?
<scguy318> !wine | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<floppyears> how can I go about enabling dma in my dvd burner ?
<Polygon89> orionr, i think gparted just detects HFS+ partitons, but i dont think it supports resizing it, i would double check though, googling 'gparted,resizing, HFS+
<scguy318> ToddEDM: I've taken the liberty of searching the Wine AppDb for you
<lee__> hmm I get an authentication failure when I use my pass word is there some password thingy I don't know?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: so gimme a moment
<ToddEDM> woah ojk
<scguy318> lee___: sudo -i for root shell?
<ToddEDM> right on
<scguy318> ToddEDM: Enemy Territory: Quake Wars or wut?
<lee__> ok where do I key taht in at? Konsole or?
<ToddEDM> not quake wars
<NetGear> bullmer thanks
<Polygon89> orionr, i think the best way to resize a HFS+ partiton is to use a mac os x program
<pierre_> bulmer :ok
<lee__> or Terminal
<ggapol> hello :-)
<floppyears> anybody ?
<ToddEDM> RTCW : Enemy Territory
<Dr_willis> floppyears,  how do you know its not enabled now?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: well, I notice that there seems to be a native Linux client
<Polygon89> floppyears, one sec i remember an article about that
<lee__> ok
<scguy318> ToddEDM: for ET
<lee__> It worked lol
<lee__> I thnk
<scguy318> ToddEDM: as for CoD, lemme check the AppDb
<underwatercow> bulmer: base has a built-in HSQL database, fyi
<ToddEDM> yes i know , but thats the only game i can find ... and no one plays it online
<Hilikus_> how do i remove a module thats in use??
<lee__> I have "root@hi:~#"
<Polygon89> Hilikus_, i think its sudo modprobe -r module
<Hilikus_> it tells me the module is in use
<NetGear> hlep when i type apt-get update
<scguy318> ToddEDM: there are lots of games in the repos I believe, and they're not necessarily Tux Racer :P
<lee__> ok trying this ati Driver thingy aaain lol
<NetGear> i get W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<floppyears> Dr_willis: playback of dvd is really slow and in my machine it should be really fast
<floppyears> Polygon89: thanks
<bulmer> underwatercow: okay, so activate it, and create the jdbc connector to it
<scguy318> ToddEDM: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3603
<musikgoat> NetGear: there is a message at #debian about GPG keys
<ToddEDM> how do i see those games?
<ToddEDM> ohhh ok
<musikgoat> i think you have to update some apt-key's
<scguy318> ToddEDM: the AppDb has search functionality
<underwatercow> bulmer: what does that do?
<NetGear> musikgoat, how to solve he problem
<scguy318> ToddEDM: of course, you shouldn't take the AppDb too literally, you can always test it out to see if works
<Dr_willis> floppyears,  normally one would use 'sudo hdparm  <some options> /dev/whatever' but its been ages since ive had to tweak that stuff.
<Polygon89> floppyears, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<scguy318> ToddEDM: the Ubuntu Forums Gaming & Leisure has a sticky on Wine
<ToddEDM> the AppDB is inder Applications > Add/Remove?
<lee__> oops
<musikgoat> NetGear: idk,  this is the message.   PUBLIC KEY NOT AVAILABLE? /msg dpkg no public key
<Ghozt> I have a question: I have a simple Ubuntu setup with LAMP and ProFTPD. I have my default "Administrator" use setup - but he can only access his home directory. I've tried changing "DefaultRoot /var/www/" so that I can get to the website, but it doesn't work. Ideas??
<bulmer> underwatercow: to start the database, and connect to it
<Polygon89> floppyears, tell me if that link works i had to manually type it
<scguy318> ToddEDM: no, the AppDb is a web database for application compatibility with Wine
<lee__> eh do I run it in the terminal lol or just run it
<scguy318> ToddEDM: what you want is Wine
<floppyears> Dr_willis: I've tried, but it fails, reading online people say to use sdparm, but I haven't been able to figure out how to do it using sdparm
<ePax> HOw do i get my "console session" just to show last directory that im in not all... eg... if im in /home/whatever/pics to show just /pics?
<ToddEDM> ok
<musikgoat> NetGear: dpkg in that reference is their bot
<scguy318> ToddEDM: the Ubuntu repos have 0.9.33, which is kinda and pretty old
<ToddEDM> i gotcha
<kevinO> where are gdm themes stored?
<underwatercow> bulmer: I think it set up the JDBC automatically
<tsukasa> hey what do you guys think of emerald
<tsukasa> stable enough?
<lee__> eh view hidden files
<scguy318> ToddEDM: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb should tell you how to obtain latest
<lee__> you find everything lol
<bulmer> underwatercow: well it is, then just use it
<Polygon89> tsukasa, just wait till gutsy, compiz fusizon installed by default
<Polygon89> tsukasa, thats pretty stable
<ToddEDM> thanks scguy318
<floppyears> Polygon89: I get the following error: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<tsukasa> Polygon89, i have gutsy installed, emerald though, is not in by default
<floppyears> when trying to set dma using hdparm :(
<tsukasa> Polygon89, which is why im wondering if its stable
<twocarlo> is compiz fusizon on ubuntu 7
<Polygon89> tsukasa, oh... i believe its pretty stable, all it does is just like set themes and stuff it doesnt actualyl do the hard work
<musikgoat> NetGear: Seeing "There are no public keys available"? This means that the Release file has been signed by a key which you do not have.  If it's signed by another key which you do have, you can ignore the warning. Otherwise, you can add the key listed *AFTER* checking the validity of the signatures on the key. Ask me about <2006 key> or <etch key> for more details.
<Polygon89> twocarlo, its in gutsy
<Polygon89> floppyears, i dunno anything about it, i just remember seeing that page when i was searching how to get dvd playback working sorry =/
<tsukasa> okay
<Ghozt> I have a question: I have a simple Ubuntu setup with LAMP and ProFTPD. I have my default "Administrator" use setup - but he can only access his home directory. I've tried changing "DefaultRoot" from " ~ " to "/var/www/" in my proftpd.conf, so that I can get to the website dir, but it doesn't work. Ideas??
<underwatercow> bulmer: Easier said than done
<scguy318> twocarlo: on Gutsy yes
<tsukasa> hey does anyone know if the twinview ubuntu behavior for the top and bottom bars is supposed to be stretched or one per screen?
<musikgoat> why do many people refer to ubuntu 7?   is 7.10 too hard to type?
<NetGear> i have commited the cd rom repository in source file
<bulmer> underwatercow: did you ever google for tutorials on that?
<Polygon89> musikgoat, its a lot easier to just say gutsy..feisty...etc xD
<endlessurf> event help usb help anyone?
<lee__> Oh one thing though the ISO I downloaded for ubuntu well..lets say I chose the inter net method for up dating lol
<Dr_willis> tsukasa,   i noticed them streteched - UNTILL i restarted the x server.
<Dr_willis> tsukasa,  then they started acting correctly
<kevinO> anyone know the path to the gdm themes?
<twocarlo> i also want to ask if compiz fusizon is installed by default in ubuntu
<musikgoat> Polygon89: your right, but that doesn't explain this ubuntu 7  that i keep hearing people say
<floppyears> thanks Polygon89
<NetGear> apt-get install build-essential i get message Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<NetGear>  'Debian GNU/Linux 4.0 r0 _Etch_ - Official i386 DVD Binary-1 20070407-11:40'
<NetGear> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<Polygon89> musikgoat, heh true. saying ubuntu 7 is incorrect as it could refer to feisty or gutsy
<underwatercow> bulmer: I can manipulate the datebase, that's not the problem... the problem is creating and inputting data using SQL commands instead of by GUI
<lee__> I got interested in Ubuntu because dell had a promo for it
<pike_> musikgoat: or a future release :)
<musikgoat> NetGear: isn't that a question for #debian?
<kitche> twocarlo: yes but it might give you a warning about enabling it not sure if they put in that dialog or not but #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<NetGear> musikgoat, yes
<IdleOne> NetGear: comment out ( put a # ) in front of the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<george_> just comment out the source
<Hilikus_> how do i check the syslog output??
<twocarlo> thanks kitche
<lee__> I get the message you need to run the installer in super user mode
<usr13> kevinO. System --> Login Window
<NetGear> IdleOne, i have done it even it give's me  the mess?
<bulmer> underwatercow: you can write java codes and use sql commands within it, to connect to hsql
<IdleOne> NetGear: then you need to sudo apt-get update after editing sources.list
<lee__> hmm ok Ill try it in the Konsole way lol
<underwatercow> bulmer: I found a place to exectue SQL, and I ran a create command, but it says the table is already created, though it's not showing it in the table list...
<kevinO> usr13 i was actually looking for the path to the actual folder they are contained in, i found it at /usr/share/gdm/themes
<kevinO> thanks tho
<lee__> running cvai terminal
<bulmer> underwatercow: the correct schema?
<usr13> kevinO. oh, ok.  Good.
<joshin247> can someone hlep me
<joshin247> ?
<musikgoat> !ask | joshin247
<ubotu> joshin247: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lee__> Created directory fglrx-install.G18549
<lee__> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<lee__> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.40.4.....
<bulmer> underwatercow: look into hsql database tutorial
<joshin247> my xorg process is taking up more then half of my memory
<arash`> i just upgraded to 7.10 on my tablet. now every window i open that i can type in, an annoying huge on screen keyboard comes which i cannot close. how can i remove this?
<underwatercow> bulmer: alright... worst case, I can install MySQL I guess...
<lee__> hu?
<ToddEDM> hey scguy318 ... how do i install CoD with the CDs i have?
<ToddEDM> with wine
<musikgoat> arash`: I would recommend asking in #ubuntu+1 as well,  idk tho
<bulmer> underwatercow: yes you can, hsql is just a toy db
<scguy318> !gutsy | arash`
<ubotu> arash`: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<NetGear> IdleOne,  sudo apt-get update after editing sources.list i get mess Reading package lists... Done
<NetGear> W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<NetGear> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<scguy318> ToddEDM: have you read the Wine guide on the Gaming & Leisure section on the forums? well
<lee__> it came back to saying I need to be in super user mode
<jonidimo> hello
<scguy318> ToddEDM: have you installed Wine yet?
<logreeval> Approximately how large will the gutsy gibbon update be when it comes out?
<lee__> OOOOOOhhhh
<Ghozt> I have a question: I have a simple Ubuntu setup with LAMP and ProFTPD. I have my default "Administrator" use setup - but he can only access his home directory. I've tried changing "DefaultRoot" from " ~ " to "/var/www/" in my proftpd.conf, so that I can get to the website dir, but it doesn't work. Can anyone help?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: I'm assuming you already have
<lee__> I placed the write comand in the wrong window
<kravlin> hey. I keep getting a compiling error for the gmerlin library. However i'm sure its installed. Because i'm running the 64-bit version i figure its a problem with that. Could someone help me?
<scguy318> ToddEDM: so, in the Terminal, just cd to the CD-ROM mount point: cd /media/whateveritscalled
<jonidimo> what is better? firefox (compilated in 64, with all plugins working) or swiftfox for amd64
<scguy318> ToddEDM: then just do wine <name of setup executable here without the fine brackets>
<scguy318> ToddEDM: it would be a good idea to read the AppDb for instructions tho ;)\
<ari_stress> morning
<jonidimo> eh?
<jonidimo>  what is better? firefox (compilated in 64, with all plugins working) or swiftfox for amd64
<ToddEDM> lol, thanks a bunch
<musikgoat> compilated = compiled
<otaimerz> hye
<george_> http://www.debian-multimedia.org/faq.php
<jonidimo> yes:p
<Polygon89> jonidimo, swiftfox isnt developed anymore so i would say compiling
<musikgoat> i had terrible luck with firefox in x64
<otaimerz> why my dual bootable has show many of ubuntu?
<kravlin> hey. I keep getting a compiling error for the gmerlin library. However i'm sure its installed. Because i'm running the 64-bit version i figure its a problem with that. Could someone help me?
<jonidimo> oh, thanks
<Hilikus_> how do i remove a module thats in use??
<otaimerz> can i delete it.. and just wanna only 1 ubuntu choose and with my windows os
<threethirty> hello all
<IdleOne> NetGear: look at http://www.debian-multimedia.org/faq.php see if it helps. you need to add that pub key
<Polygon89> otaimerz, those are your kernels, by default there is one kernel, one recovery mode kernel and one memtest86 option to test memory
<scguy318> kravlin: can you pastebin the error?
<scguy318> kravlin: and do you have the dev package for that library installed?
<logreeval> otaimerz: just leave it alone, if its not hurting you
<Polygon89> otaimerz, as new kernel updates come out more entries get added to the grub list
<Polygon89> otaimerz, its also good for if one kernel breaks you have ones to fall back on
<IdleOne> george_: good link :)
<scguy318> otaimerz: they are different kernel versions
<otaimerz> hye.. i know.. it has one for one item.. but in my computer.. it show one item to 2 choose
<scguy318> otaimerz: in case your latest kernel should fubar
<kravlin> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39503/
<kravlin> and i should
<lee__> I think I understand the logice behind at waht they did and why
<otaimerz> so, how i to remove it.. just like only one
<lee__> It prevents soome codes form being remotely used
<kravlin> scguy318: at least until i updated today i did.
<lee__> unless permissions given it
<mckensey> somebody help me  please
<lee__> eh ok
<mckensey> I got a problem with my hard disc
<lee__> Im trying to get some help to lol
<lee__> uhoh
<joshin247> my xorg uses 400mb and i have 1 gig WHY???
<lee__> wahts the issue?
<Dr_willis> mckensey,  'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<lee__> eh you partiond it wrong
<lee__> My Linux emergency is that I can not access super user mode lol
<IdleOne> Dr_willis: hehe lmao
<kravlin> scguy318: its now asking for FLTK headers. No idea what those are.
<Ghozt> Can anyone help me out? I have a simple Ubuntu setup with LAMP and ProFTPD. I have my default "Administrator" use setup - but he can only access his home directory. I've tried changing "DefaultRoot" from " ~ " to "/var/www/" in my proftpd.conf, so that I can get to the website dir, but it doesn't work. Can anyone help?
<lee__> um
<mckensey> when starting my computer the hard disc dont start
<lee__> I have a cookie window up?
<CyberMad> how do i know computer name of my ubuntu?
<Polygon89> mckensey, sounds like a hardware problem
<ref_rain> Hey all, can someone point me in the direction of a good irc server &/or channel for linux programming. especially VST music plugins?
<amidaniel> Alright, I did something really really stupid and have now found myself in quite a bind. This is a remote server I don't have physical access to. While making changes to /etc/password, I accidentally removed the first char of the file, renaming "root" to "oot". What do I do?
<mckensey> the disc show me much number that I dont know
<scguy318> CyberMad: its in System -> Administration -> Network I think
<usr13> CyberMad: hostname
<joshin247> hi, sorry to bother, but noone will answer my questions in the main chat
<scguy318> joshin247: still in main chat, whats the question
<IdleOne> amidaniel: change it back
<joshin247> xorg uses much memory why
<lee__> fridge.ubuntu.com?
<scguy318> kravlin: probably more dev packages
<CyberMad> usr13 so in terminal: user@cashier1:~$  does the cashier1 is computer name?
<lee__> wahts taht?
<scguy318> kravlin: can u like paste the line
<kravlin> scguy318: i think i found it.
<amidaniel> IdleOne: There is no user named "root" :)
<amidaniel> Which makes it difficult
<lee__> Servers, page scripts
<lee__> ?
<kravlin> scguy318: google is our great and glorious leader :)
<scguy318> kravlin: :D
<lee__> is some one trying to im me?
<amidaniel> A sudo -u oot vi /etc/passwd gives me "Sorry, ... is not allowed to execute .. as 'oot'"
<scguy318> joshin247: because it's the X Window system
<ePax> Can i install kubuntu-desktop on feisty?
<scguy318> joshin247: though I would love to know any tips for reducing that bloat
<scguy318> ePax: yes
<usr13> CyberMad: Yes, and if you give command:   hostname   it will display the hostname of the computer.
<CyberMad> thanks a lot
<ePax> scguy318: Thnx.
<joshin247> but it takes 400 mb
<kravlin> scguy318: well config runs now. I'll pastebin what happens with make when i run it.
<IdleOne> amidaniel: sudo nano /etc/password ( change back whatever you changed and save ) unless I am not understanding something
<joshin247> and when i use other apps it goes up and i run out of memory quick
<scguy318> IdleOne: well, since he chopped off the r in root, he cant be root :P
<usr13> CyberMad: But yes, the prompt also contains the hostname.
<amidaniel> IdleOne: "sudo: no passwd entry for root!"
<charlie5> hi ... i just d/l and burnt feisty cd ... when i booted to try the install, i saw a lot of sqashfs errors ... afterwards a graphical login screen appeared ... any ideas what might have gone wrong ?
<joshin247> gets up to 700mb
<scguy318> joshin247: why not restart your X server?
<kravlin> scguy318: unless you run something between config and make that i don't know of.
<amidaniel> IdleOne: That is, namely, the problem -- I cannot sudo edit the file
<Jordan_U> charlie5, Did you check the integrity of the CD?
<joshin247> i've done that many times, this has been a problem for a while
<IdleOne> scguy318: amidaniel ahh I see you in essence killed root :)
<amidaniel> IdleOne: Indeed :)
<IdleOne> haha
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, What is the problem?
<scguy318> kravlin: probably not, unless the README has very special instructions, and I doubt it
<IdleOne> that is funny
<amidaniel> And I've tried su'ing to oot, but it's not liking my former root password
<amidaniel> IdleOne: No, no, not really :)
<scguy318> Jordan_U: he chopped off the r in root in /etc/passwd
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: I did something really stupid -- renamed "root" by accident :)
<IdleOne> amidaniel: sorry I am not sure how to fix something like that
<endlessurf> event # and usb help anyone?
<heguru> amidaniel: Use LiveCD to boot and change, or try Single user mode (i don't know if that will work)
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, Boot into recovery mode
<amidaniel> heguru: Don't have physical access to the machine
<scguy318> heguru: can't, the server is remote and inaccessible
<charlie5> Jordan_U: err, no ... good point, i'll check that, thanks
<kravlin> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39504/
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, np :)
<Square_root> I made myself a gmail acc to registrate on many upload sites / forums. After about 30 site registrations I started receiving a spam that is encoded in a non supported language, I can't read it. I noticed that I'm receiving like 5 or 10 copies of it everyday, all from different IPs. Most of those IPs return nothing when I whois. The fake adress says it's from japan. Any suggestions?
<gogeta> charlie5 sqishfs errors are the cds file sysem
<amidaniel> Any other ideas? :)
<gogeta> charlie5 you may have a bad iso
<scguy318> kravlin: strange, you might be missing your GL headers
<hgjjjf> how do i get yahoo games to work i have all java installed
<amidaniel> In particular, if anyone could know how to figure out what the new password for "oot" is knowing the former password for "root"
<usr13> hgjjjf: what browser are you using?
<charlie5> gogeta: yep, that sounds likely ... i'll check the mdsum, reburn and try again ... cheers
<amidaniel> As I'm presuming it's rehashed by username
<IdleOne> amidaniel: contact your server admin and have them fix what you broke but that might get you locked out of the server after they figure out what you did, unless you are the server admin then you need to take a drive
<gogeta> or bad cd rw
<lee__> found it http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<gogeta> they do go bad
<scguy318> kravlin: what's the app you're trying to build anyway?
<hgjjjf> usr13,  it sayes connecting to servers but it dont connect and am using ff
<kravlin> scguy318: is that a dev package as well? I don't know that much about how linux runs unfortunately (its one of those things i hope to learn eventually but have no idea where to start)
<amidaniel> IdleOne: I'd rather not, but will if I have to
<scguy318> kravlin: yeah lemme look, and what's the app that you're trying to build?
<amidaniel> It seems there should be *some way* to do this remotely, though
* amidaniel stabs self for his stupidity
<kravlin> scguy318: Open movie editor. I need something that can edit .avi files and splice them.
<IdleOne> amidaniel: the thing is there is no password for root. so no password for oot either
<usr13> hgjjjf: Point ff to:   http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<kravlin> scguy318: so kino is a no-go.
<hgjjjf> usr13,  thnks
<nomaS> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<lee__> WOW, i had no idea how popular Ubuntu is getting
<gogeta> lee is #1
<gogeta> in the distro world
<lee__> ?
<gogeta> ubuntu
<lee__> lol
<kravlin> lee___: when did you realize it was?
<Innomen> well yea its the only one that ever professed to give a crap about users
<scguy318> kravlin: mebbe x11proto-gl-dev?
<Innomen> every other distro was aimed at admins
<lee__> ok back to getting into su mode lol
<scguy318> lee___: sudo -i?
<lee__> hu
<Bender1337> hi im trying to set up tmobile internet can someone help me with this tutorial http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<lee__> whats a distro?
<Innomen> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> innomen suse does to but whent abought it the wrong way
<Innomen> wow
<scguy318> lee___: a distro is simply the Linux kernel + the userspace goodies
<lee__> lol
<scguy318> lee___: when you say Linux, that strictly means the kernel itself
<lee__> oh
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, Is there a reason you can't just reboot into single user mode ( "recovery" ) ?
<lee__> is realearning
<kravlin> scguy318: can't hurt.
<scguy318> Jordan_U: because it's a remote server
<Innomen> gogeta: oh? i stand corrected
<lee__> erg
<kravlin> scguy318: I get less of the same errors! Progress!
<sharap> I'm having problems on gutsy with user switching using synergy. Upon switching back to the first user my mouse and keyboard no longer will work on the ubuntu machine. Is there a particular script for the X server that gets run at that point, so I can add something to start up the synergy server there?
<gogeta> innomen they mad deals with the devel to get m$ libarys so user got more compatbly
<lee__> ah ok
<IdleOne> lee__: in Linux a Distro is what would be refered to as a Version in windows. sorta like xp me vista but not anywhere near as bad as windows of course because... look at !vista
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, So, what happens when you try to use sudo?
<scguy318> kravlin: you do have build-essential right? :)
<gogeta> of course no linux user will accept that
<Guest32704> my squirrealmail says invaild login but the infomation is right and the other roundcube wmail logins work? any ideals
<scguy318> IdleOne: not really, more like edition
<Innomen> gogeta: gah
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: I get the error "no paswd entry for user 'root'"
<Innomen> bad move
<gogeta> so they got a bad rep
<kravlin> scguy318: of course.
<lee__> ehgh vista..ms torture
<IdleOne> scguy318: yeah
<Innomen> of course that landed them in m$ pocket for all time
<Innomen> i'm assuming.
<NaNO2x> hello, i was wondering if anyone knew how to open mdf's, i've been going through google and the forums, and the programs that it points to aren't working, any sugestions
<gogeta> agred
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: And I don't know anyway to reboot a server and maintain a live ssh with it :)
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, using sudo ( not su )?
<threethirty> lee__: distro is short for distrobution, think of it as a flavor, ubuntu is the rocky road of linux, ummmmmm
<gogeta> as  said they cared but mad bad choices
<scguy318> Jordan_U: his passwd file is fubared, can't work the file remotely ;)
<gogeta> made
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Yes
<lee__> aaah ok
<Innomen> gogeta: no i think "mad bad" sums it up nicely lol
<sharap> NaNO2x, as in microsoft data format?
<scguy318> Jordan_U:
<scguy318> oops
<lee__> AH the light comes on lol
<joshin247> wow
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: And with "sudo -u oot ..." I get "... does not have permission to execute .. as oot"
<NaNO2x> its a disc image i believe
<gogeta> redhat also wile out of the desktop worldd are probly the biggest code contrubters out there
<usr13> scguy318: Well, you have to admit, that even though the name Linux specifically referrs to the kernel, we use the word to describe much more.  We use the word Linux to describe the entire operating system and all the various OpenSource apps.
<IdleOne> scguy318: isnt there a backup that is autosaved that he can use instead of the new file?
<gib> Can someone point me to a cheap pci wifi card with good native wpa2 support (not via a wrapper over the windows driver).
<scguy318> IdleOne: if there is one, he can't become root to replace it with ;)
<scguy318> usr13: yep
<amidaniel> I do have a /etc/passwd-
<heguru> amidaniel: how about sudo -u #0
<gogeta> linux is never a 1 an show even thow ubuntu kinda has that rep
<heguru> amidaniel: sudo -u 0 ^^
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with my server? it wont update like as in i put folders in there with filkes in them and they don't show up on the webpage
<amidaniel> heguru: No password entry for "0"
<kravlin> scguy318: I really have no idea what i'm doing unfortunately. any idea where i can get a better understanding of linux while i'm trying to get this thing to work?
<scguy318> !make | kravlin
<ubotu> kravlin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scguy318> kravlin: that's the make stuff
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, Start thinking of any other setuid programs that you would be able to possibly use ( though I can't think of any that wouldn't be a security risk, and therefore there probably are not if your server is secure )
<scguy318> kravlin: theres tons of other stuff for other aspects
<Innomen> everyone laugh at the problems i've undoubtedly made fopr myself, here's what i've done: install ubuntu, and and then used gnome to carve out a partition where i am now installing xp
<scguy318> kravlin: what's the latest error now?
<kravlin> scguy318: same thing.
<scguy318> Innomen: i'm not
<jawsh569> gib: there really isn't ONE card out there
<kravlin> but a couple less errors.
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Well, I've got quite a few "oot" sessions running, but I've no clue how to "hack" into any of them
<scguy318> Innomen: though I hate how XP trashes GRUB
<jawsh569> start by lookin at hardware support for your distro of choice
<Innomen> scguy318: think it'll work?
<jawsh569> you should find a list of "known to work cards"
<amidaniel> The only thing that I could think of would me an nmap install I have running as root -- but that's behind a sudo
<gogeta> scguy318 you can easly fix tha with the grub live cd
<lee__> ok do i log into the terminal or konsole for sudo -i
<scguy318> gogeta: yep
<lee__> and then how do i execute my ati driver set up
<heguru> amidaniel: sudo -u \#0 -i
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with my server? it wont update like as in i put folders in there with filkes in them and they don't show up on the webpage
<scguy318> amidaniel: well, I can't think of anything much, but I guess you learned a lesson today :)
<Innomen> like menu.lst edits may fix it?
<gogeta> u hate how grub self destructs if you remove linux
<gogeta> i
<gogeta> hehehe
<scguy318> Innomen: no, you'll have to reinstall GRUB via the CD that gogeta mentioned
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, What programs are they running?
<Innomen> ahh
<scguy318> Innomen: rewrite the fine MBR, and then zomg tweak menu.lst
<Innomen> no problems
<scguy318> Innomen: though it's not seriously difficult
<Innomen> i'm kinda good at that by now
<amidaniel> heguru: Gahh .. I had my hopes, but got "user dccannon is not allowed to execute ... as oot"
<scguy318> Innomen: I'm just seriously lazy :)
<amidaniel> heguru: When using -u \#0
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with my server? it wont update like as in i put folders in there with filkes in them and they don't show up on the webpage
<Innomen> thats a good trait to have, mother on invention.
<Innomen> of*
<scguy318> Innomen: hehe :P
<kravlin> scguy318: thanks for the link btw. I need to read from the wiki a lot more methinks. Expand my knowledge and all that.
<Innomen> scguy318:  totally serious, but thats off topic :)
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Got an ssh, xinetd, vsftpd, mysqld_safe, spamd, java, httpd, saslauthd, crond
<gogeta> monster like you knoe
<amidaniel> Any of those maybe?
<scguy318> Innomen: lol :)
<gogeta> restart the webserver
<gogeta> LOL
<Innomen> (or i'm just 2 lazy to explain, you'll never know)
<lee__> eh got to take dog fer a walk lol..ttyl
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, And what sort of possible interaction if any do you have with any of those?
<MoNsTeR> gogeta, yeah how and thanks for helping you (i cant even say it)
<usr13> MoNsTeR: Yes, each time you change configuration or add a new directory to choose from, you must restart apache.
<AncientRelic> I've got a Dell Latitude D600 with a Realtek wireless card inside (original doesn't work)
<MoNsTeR> how do i restart apache
<AncientRelic> I can see it in lspci, but Ubuntu can't configure it
<gogeta> cough
<Guest32704> lol
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Well, I do still have root access to mysql
<scguy318> AncientRelic: does it show up in iwconfig?
<amidaniel> And I can get to httpd through a browser -- that's about it :)
<AncientRelic> scguy318: Nope no network devices detected
<scguy318> amidaniel: i think you have what's known as a jail :P
<scguy318> amidaniel: only problem is, everyone is locked out
<AncientRelic> scguy318: I have the same card running in a gateway notebook with Feisty and it worked out of the box
<kravlin> scguy318: I got it to work....
<scguy318> AncientRelic: can you tell us what Realtek chipset specifically
<scguy318> kravlin: yay
<Bender1337> hi im trying to set up tmobile internet can someone help me with this tutorial http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Sable> usr13: in iwconfig next to wlan0 it says ESSID "Art's network" when trying to connect to the router, but when it tops trying to connect it says"off/any" next to the essid
<amidaniel> scguy318: Indeed :) Aye, the dangers of safe computing :)
<Innomen> scguy318: wouldent that be a "fortress" ?
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, You already know that you are likely just screwed, but I have not given up because it's a really interesting problem
<kravlin> scguy318: I installed freeglut3-dev.
<gogeta> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<AncientRelic> scguy318: 8185L
<scguy318> Innomen: well, not so much, since there's no one inside, and no one can get in :)
<gogeta> or apache if not apahie2
<Innomen> oh lol
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Indeed .. I'm writing out the email to admit my stupidity as we speak :) I would however still like to know if this can be fixed somehow
<MoNsTeR> usr13, how do i updates the webserver
<Innomen> ok, how about a vault?
<amidaniel> All I need to do is write one character to the head of a file to fix it :)
<scguy318> kravlin: ah
<Elda> Meh...  Anyone know how I would go about enabling sensors on a Toshiba P100 st9752?
<gogeta> if its a init servace anyways
<usr13> MoNsTeR: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-project/
<gogeta> i aruldy gave him the comand
<gogeta> LOL
<scguy318> Innomen: well, the armored car people still can pack up the dough into their fine truck :P
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, You didn't have passwordless ssh ( using a key ) set up by any chance?
<usr13> MoNsTeR: Edit the config file
<Elda> I'm having overheating troubles when I play any intensive games... not to the point where the laptop shuts itself off but that it gets VERY hot down under :/
<Innomen> thats true lol
<scguy318> Elda: get one of those stands that let you get air circulation under
<Elda> Since the sensors arent working, the fan doesnt speed up
<Elda> Have one.
<musikgoat> Elda: lol, i get that too, as every laptop owner
<Guest32704> http://pastebin.ca/725162 ? is my maillog and it dont say anything about why sqirrulmail is acting nuts? roundcube works, but i want to run sqmail? any ideals
<musikgoat> oh
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Not for my root account O.o
<amidaniel> And my root has nossh anyhow
<Innomen> elda: that sounds a wee bit dangerous, explody battery :P
<amidaniel> Or ftp (tried that too :D)
<Elda> Thing is that this has a go 7900 gtx in it. So it NEEDS the fan
<usr13> MoNsTeR: vim /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<kravlin> scguy318: now if i could just figure out how to run it i would be good.
<Bender1337> hi im trying to set up tmobile internet can someone help me with this tutorial http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<gogeta> explody battery where
<Elda> But the sensor isnt detecting anything, so it cant speed up the fan to cool it off :(
<scguy318> AncientRelic: anything in system logs?
<scguy318> Elda: have you done the fine sudo sensors-detect?
<Elda> yes
<Innomen> gogeta: no where, just seems like voerheating would increase the risk of that sort of thing
<Elda> I installed that
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, I assume you have rebooted since you changed the passwd file?
<Elda> But I dont know if its working or not
<gogeta> i wanna explody battery
<usr13> MoNsTeR: Apache is a very powerful webserver with many many options.  Read the manual before continuing on.
<gogeta> waa
<Elda> acpi brings up only my batter status still
<scguy318> kravlin: have you done sudo make install?
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: No
<kevinO> are there any programs that allow you to theme gnome?
<Jordan_U> kevinO, Of course
<gogeta> gnome itsself can be
<gogeta> LOL
<kevinO> i know....
<Nauraushaun> I have two hard drives. One with Ubuntu, the slave drive, and the master drive with Windows. I used to be able to select which OS to run when I booted up my computer, but today I reinstalled Windows, and I can't access Ubuntu at all. It's like I've only got one hard drive.
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: reboot is in /sbin :)
<Jordan_U> kevinO, A good one for downloading themes is gnome-art
<MoNsTeR> usr13, you dont get it i come here for help i dont have a manual i dont need one (reason being cause i come here!!!) dont tell me to rtfm ok
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: did Windows obliterate GRUB? use the Super GRUB CD
<kravlin> scguy: yeah. it returned all sorts of not needing to be run things. I'll pastebin them (should bookmark that site)
<\\ZimmY> will someone tell mw if they see anyp problems ---> http://pastebin.ca/725162
<gogeta> <Nauraushaun>thats couse windows love to eat grub for lunch
<Sable> usr13: in iwconfig next to wlan0 it says ESSID "Art's network" when trying to connect to the router, but when it tops trying to connect it says"off/any" next to the essid
<kevinO> but a gui app that allows you to just choose colors and choose images, then puts it all in a nice little package for users to install
<Nauraushaun> ....GRUB?
<gogeta> <Nauraushaun> use grub live cd to restore it
<Jordan_U> kevinO, That let's you preview and install themes from art.gnome.org
<Nauraushaun> I don't have that.
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> LOL
<gogeta> <Nauraushaun> yea window eat it
<kevinO> i dont want a theme, i want to make them
<MoNsTeR> gogeta, yeah i didnt see because you didnt highlight my name
<Jordan_U> !grub | Nauraushaun
<ubotu> Nauraushaun: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usr13> MoNsTeR:  join #apache
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: GRUB is the fine Linux boot-loader that Ubuntu installs, Windows takes the liberty of wiping that away in favor of NTLDR
<kevinO> but i dont want to manually edit a gtkrc file everytime i want a different one
<Jordan_U> kevinO, Ahh, sorry, I misunderstood
<Nauraushaun> Wow. I hate Windows :P
<gogeta> hehe
<gogeta> we wouldent be hear if we all didnt
<usr13> Sable: Could you reprhase that?
<Nauraushaun> That guide tells me to enter commands. Where?
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: so yeah that second link in ubotu's message should be helpful
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: the linked guide?
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: probably Terminal I guess?
<Nauraushaun> Oh, I tried the first one. Hold on.
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, An Ubuntu ( or any other Linux ) LiveCD
<Nauraushaun> I can't get back to Ubuntu, so no terminal.
<scguy318> Nauraushaun: oh I'm blind, I meant the gudie on when u lose GRUB
<Nauraushaun> I have that.
<Sable> usr13: I figured out the problem
<kravlin> scguy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39506/
<alcaponage> Will Gutsy Gibbon have compiz fusion automatically on there?
<Elda> How can I tell if the sensors are doing anything after I do sensors-detect?
<Sable> usr13: when I updated ubuntu, it updated the kernel.  I booted up a previous kernel and it works
<D4N`> secret
<chotchki> quick question guys, is there a way to reinstall every package? my libraries seem to have gotten corrupted (and its becoming a huge pain to track tehem all down)
<gogeta> alcaponage yes
<gogeta> i dont like it but it will
<Elda> nm
<alcaponage> How do I remove ubuntu to reinstall?
<Sable> Is there a way to "uninstall" updates
<gogeta> its gonna couse alot more issues then just having it off y defult
<Elda> chibi@Renmetherlence:~$ sensors
<Elda> No sensors found! - Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need. - Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.
<Elda> 
<usr13> Sable: What is the essid of the router?    (You need to set the essid of the client device to match.)
<alcaponage> Do I go on Vista and clear the drive?
<Sable> usr13: essid is Art's Network
<gogeta> alcaponage no
<MoNsTeR> the server isnt showing the folder still
<alcaponage> How do I remove ubuntu and reinstall?
<Elda> So the question now is, what do I do if sensors-detect does not find my sensors?
<Nauraushaun> Just a little confused. Does this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto) tell me that if I press Escape during startup, I'll get my GRUB back?
<scguy318> Elda: sudo sensors-detect
<usr13> Sable: Ok, so is it working?
<kravlin> scguy: i thought that would put a link in the toolbar somewhere. But it looks like i may have to create my own link.
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Re-install Ubuntu or re-install Windows?
<gogeta> alcaponage use ubuntu install cd on the partation setup go to maul slect the linux one and set it to format
<alcaponage> I have dual boot
<Sabl1> it is now that I booted into the prvious kernel
<alcaponage> I want to reinstall ubuntu
<gogeta> alcaponage wala resinatll
<MoNsTeR> http://72.193.8.164:8000/ that is my server tell me if you see the pics folder?
<alcaponage> ?
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, No, that only gives you a menu if you have grub installed, which you do not
<Sabl1> alcaponage, you can just install ubuntu over what you ahve, jsut make sure to format the partition
<alcaponage> I want to remove feisty and install gutsy
<Nauraushaun> Need to install it then..
<alcaponage> When it comes out
<gogeta> i just told you
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, Follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<alcaponage> Do I just boot from CD and replace it?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | alcaponage
<gogeta> slap
<Sable> So, is there a way to uninstall the updates that the update manager made
<ubotu> alcaponage: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Yes
<alcaponage> I want to remove ubuntu and reinstall a fresh one
<Nauraushaun> That link sounds about right Jordan_U :)
<ghetto> has anyone used puppylinux?
<alcaponage> Because my feisty is kind of messed up
<Sable> I have ghetto
<hgjjjf> how do i turn the firewall off in feisty
<usr13> alcaponage: You are better off to just fix it.
<ghetto> do you know what I need to install xp from an iso?
<Elda> scguy318: I did the lib sensors thing AGAIN and it still finds no sensors.
<scguy318> Sable: force version in Synaptic?
<ghetto> won't have the net whilst I'm doing it
<alcaponage> usr13: How?
<scguy318> Elda: sucks :(
<MoNsTeR> oh i need to chmod to make it so you guys can see that folder lol i just dont know the command ill look it up on google tho
<Jordan_U> chotchki, Sort of, what I would do is first backup your current package list:
<scguy318> ghetto: like in a VM?
<Jordan_U> !clone | chotchki
<ubotu> chotchki: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<usr13> hgjjjf: Depends on what firewall you are using.  Is it firestarter?
<alcaponage> usr13: I want to remove 2.6.20.16-generic but it won't let me
<ghetto> install to hd
<ghetto> through vm
<scguy318> usr13: well, Firestarter is just frontend, iptables is the magic :P
<scguy318> ghetto: which VM? you probably would just edit the CD-ROM configuration to point to the ISO
<usr13> alcaponage: What is broken?  What NEEDS fixing?
<hgjjjf> usr13, no idea doesnt it come with it on like windows?
<Sable> Actually, it seems all teh updates stayed, and I can just boot to the previous kernel.  How do I remove a kernel?
<amidaniel> Haha!! Kickass --- I'm back in as teh root :D:D
<alcaponage> usr13: My 2.6.20.16generic won't start
<Jordan_U> amidaniel, How?
<alcaponage> After I updated from 2.6.20.15, my .16 gets a nvidia error
<usr13>  scguy318 Iptables is NOT a firewall.
<ghetto> scguy318: Could you elaborate?
<Nauraushaun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows >> Ctrl+F "If you do not know your boot partition"
<Nauraushaun> Got lost at that point...
<amidaniel> Jordan_U: Has plesk installed on here -- it was apparently still running under a root session. Went in there and changed the password for "oot" :))
<kravlin> scguy: i thought that would put a link in the toolbar somewhere. But it looks like i may have to create my own link.
<amidaniel> Or rather, under an "oot" session
<scguy318> usr13: sure it is, it lets me control what happens to the packets that flow into the interfaces
<ghetto> don't have the means to burn anything to cd atm so it will have to be from hd
<scguy318> ghetto: what VM are you using
<kravlin> scguy318: i thought that would put a link in the toolbar somewhere. But it looks like i may have to create my own link.
<ghetto> none atm, have only just download puppy
<scguy318> alcaponage: reinstall nvidia-glx?
<usr13>  hgjjjf  By default, no I don't think 7.04 installs firestarter.
<kravlin> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39506/
<ghetto> downloading vmware now though
<scguy318> kravlin: some of these packages don't provide .desktop files :(
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, That is because you did not use the drivers from the repositories
<ghetto> vmware player that is
<guitarinc1> will 7.10 have support for all of nvidia's 8xxx series?
<kravlin> scguy318: so then where does it install so i can make my own link?
<scguy318> kravlin: oh, that just means that sudo make install has already performed the install
<usr13> alcaponage: Your system will no longer boot up?
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, sudo apt-get remove --reinstall nvidia-glx
<scguy318> kravlin: probably /usr/bin
<alcaponage> usr13: My "2.6.20.16-generic" won't boot
<Jordan_U> guitarinc1, #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "Each interactive command optionally be preceded by a (positive or negative) number, whose interpretation will depend on the particular keystroke.
<bullgard4> g 	Moves to the page with the given number
<alcaponage> usr13: But my "2.6.20.15-generic" will
<bullgard4> s 	Changes the shrink factor to the given number. If no number is given, the smallest factor that makes the entire page fit in the window will be used.
<bullgard4> c 	Moves the page so that the point currently beneath the cursor is moved to the middle of the window.
<clusty> not hoping really for a solution but here it goes: i am having lots of trouble gettting my laptop to suspend. the graphics card does not wake up. any ideas?
<usr13>  hgjjjf  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<usr13> if you want to install firewall
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, sudo apt-get remove --reinstall nvidia-glx
<russe11> I want to automatically login to an SSH server for tunneling when a user logs in. What's the best way?
<usr13>  alcaponage Then your system IS booting to the 2.6.20 kernel?
<alcaponage> Jordan_U: will that fix my "2.6.20.16" one? because i can't boot that one
<hgjjjf> when i try connect to  yahoo games i get unable to connect cause of one of 4 reasons 1 ur behind a firewall 2 u are not connected to the net 3 the game server is down well my cousins on it so its not down and 4 u hav a stale page in ur cache not true i cleaned it out 10 times so any one know how to fix this?
<Jordan_U> alcaponage, Yes
<alcaponage> usr13: I have two of them after I did sudo aptget update
<Jordan_U> russe11, First set up ssh login via keys ( passwordless )
<usr13> hgjjjf: Did you verify that the Java plugin is working properly?
<alcaponage> urs13: the new one is .16, the old one is .15
<scguy318> usr13: i think he needs to reinstall nvidia-glx
<alcaponage> usr: the .16 won't boot
<hgjjjf> usr13,  how?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "dvilx is a screen-previewer for .dvi-files compiled by TeX." What is a '.dvi file'?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with chmod
<usr13> hgjjjf: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<Jordan_U> !anyone | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> !terminal | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nauraushaun> If someone could just give me very simple directions from the "Quick Start" step of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, I've be very appreciative. It loases me.
<MoNsTeR> Jordan_U, CAN YOU HELP ME WITH CHMOD!!! THANKS
<Nauraushaun> Loses*
<Jordan_U> !permissions | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<tomato> hi all
<kravlin> scguy318:  gotta love pipes.
<Jordan_U> MoNsTeR, Depends on what you need to do, you still havn't asked an actual question
<hgjjjf> usr13,  its working
<scguy318> kravlin: mm :)
<Sable>  How do I remove2.6.20.16-generic? It broke my internets
<usr13> hgjjjf: Then you should be able to play your yahoo games.
<tomato> can anyone tell on tools that i used for 2 way syncing?
<gnani> about:config
<scguy318> Sable: use Synaptic
<hgjjjf> usr13, i try i get that whn i try
<Jordan_U> tomato, syncing of?
<scguy318> Sable: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.20.16-generic?
<usr13> hgjjjf: Try again.  Tell me if it works or not.  If not, try to describe the difficulty.
<MoNsTeR> Jordan_U, i need to make it so people can see the folder and the files in it so people can downlaod stuff from it and thats about it
<Sable> ok thanks
<gnani> hai
<tomato> Jordan_U, i mean files
<Jordan_U> tomato, rsync
<scguy318> usr13: so could you explain how iptables is not a firewall? all the stuff I'm looking at seems to say that
<Nauraushaun> What's the difference between overwriting and preserving the Windows bootloader?
<Jordan_U> MoNsTeR, you want anybody to be able to view it? Or just members of a certain group / a certain user ?
<CyberMad> i tried share my printer Epson LX-300+ over samba (driver: Epson 9 pin), but when i try connect to it from windows xp, it ask for correct driver, so i choose Epson LX-300+ driver, but then when i tried print a page.. it return A StartDocPrinter call was not issued. ??
<MoNsTeR> Jordan_U, would it be like chmod a+rwx <foldername>
<tomato> ex. i have master site then a slave site if i update the slvae site does the master site automatically updates also?
<CyberMad> what is that mean?
<hgjjjf> usr13,  same messages
<MoNsTeR> Jordan_U, anybody to view it
<stinkyfoot> can someone help me out? my arrow keys don't work in xubuntu
<bruenig> MoNsTeR, the a is redundant
<gnani> Hey can anybody tell something about boot loader?    I am intrested in learning such good stuffs....
<MoNsTeR> bruenig, i was just asking if that would be correct other wise tell me what i should put
<jtkiefer> I have a bit of an  issue, using Synaptic keeps giving me 403 errors when trying to A) connect to repositories to get package listings, and B) get packages from said repositories, however using a web browser I can use the link to get the package to install with the package tool
<jtkiefer> any advice?
<Sable> well, i uninstall .16-generic, im gonan reboot so wish me luck
<jtkiefer> running 6.06 btw
<bruenig> MoNsTeR, +rwx and a+rwx are the same thing
<astro76> MoNsTeR, well if you want everyone to read, you don't need write and execute, so chmod -R +r <directory>
<gnani> any technical details
<tomato> Jordan_U, u heard bout unison?
<Jordan_U> tomato, no
<MoNsTeR> thanks astro76 and bruenig
<ines> jakarta
<Hirvinen> scguy318: Iptables is a userland tool for the Netfilter packet filter in the Linux kernel, one of its capabilities being acting as a firewall.
<hgjjjf> usr13, same as before
<Nauraushaun> What's the difference between overwriting and preserving the Windows bootloader?
<MoNsTeR> astro76, so people will be able to see this folder on my webserver?
<scguy318> Hirvinen: ah, that is true :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "dvilx is a screen-previewer for .dvi-files compiled by TeX." What is a '.dvi file'?
<stinkyfoot> can someone help me out? my arrow keys don't work in xubuntu
<endlessurf> hey does anyone know how to set a mouse to /dev/input/event1 everytime i restart?
<usr13> scguy318: Well, it's like this;  You can build firewall rules with iptables.  In fact, it is almost exclusivly through the use of iptables that software firewalls are built.
<scguy318> usr13: true
<Elda> how can I find out what kernel Im using?
<stdin> Elda: uname -r
<Jordan_U> Elda, uname -r
<usr13> scguy318: The term firewall can be used to describe a software firewall or a hardware firewall and there is a difference with a distinction.
<scguy318> usr13: I'm aware
<Nauraushaun> What's the difference between overwriting and preserving the Windows bootloader?
<ghetto> Is it possible to install xp onto a hd (permanently) through vmware?
<Sable> Yay it worked
<hgjjjf> usr13, any more ideas
<Sable> now, how do I shut down x-server so that I can install nvidia drivers
<Sable> i know the comamnd is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<stdin> Sable: don't, you should install from the ubuntu packages/restricted manager
<Sable> oh
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<disinterested> sable ctlr+alt+backspace
<usr13> scguy318: Iptable rules implements a set of hooks inside the Linux kernel that allows kernel modules to register callback functions with the network stack and allows us to re-direct and network packets.
<Jordan_U> Sable, Remove the drivers from nvidia.com and use restricted manager
<george_> It is also a term which separates your engine compartment from your interior so you can enjoy the soothing music of Brittney Spears.
<CyberMad> i tried share my printer Epson LX-300+ over samba (driver: Epson 9 pin), but when i try connect to it from windows xp, it ask for correct driver, so i choose Epson LX-300+ driver, but then when i tried print a page.. it return A StartDocPrinter call was not issued. ??
<usr13> Not only can you re-direct the packets, iptables can also change the header information.
<Sable> I did ctrl+alt+backspace and it just reloaded x server
<Sable> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ghetto> Is it possible to install xp through linux?
<astro76> Sable, yeah that restarts, you need to stop gdm as  you mentioned, and do that in a console (ctrl+alt+F1 through F6)
<Jordan_U> ghetto, Ask in #vmware
<scguy318> usr13: gotcha
<ghetto> jordan_u: thanks
<usr13> scguy318: Firestarter is an example of a firewall application, a software firewall application, and it is a GUI application that will write iptables rules, load those rules into the running kernel for you, and also wites them to a script so that they are loaded each time you start your computer.
<kravlin> scguy318: Thanks for all the help! Its working now. it was in /usr/local/bin instead but it works!
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with my server? it wont update like as in i put folders in there with filkes in them and they don't show up on the webpage
<Nauraushaun> Could someone please explain the difference between overwriting and preserving the Windows bootloader?
<coreymanshack> hi
<scguy318> kravlin: cool
<scguy318> usr13: got it, thanks for the info
<nickrud> Nauraushaun: the end result: if you overwrite, you can choose to boot either windows or linux from the hard drive; if you don't, you need a floppy/usb/cd to boot ubuntu, windows boots normally
<alexbobp> How do I figure out which package has a given file?
<Nauraushaun> Thanks Nickrud.
<scguy318> alexbobp: in Synaptic, look at the package's properties
<scguy318> alexbobp: I think there's a listing of what files the package installs
<nickrud> alexbobp: dpkg -S /path/to/file , or Synaptic, or package.ubuntu.com if it's not installed
<bruenig> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<brokentire> how do I get sound on my hp dv9548us notebook
<coreymanshack> nickrud, could I effeciently resize the windows partition to make room for ubuntu on a hard disk?
<usr13> scguy318: One more detail.  You can build a custom hardware firewall on your own OR, you can download a Firewall distribution like Ipcop, monowall, smothwall,   etc.
<endlessurf> brokentire double click on the speaker in the upper right hand corner of your screen
<nickrud> coreymanshack: that's supported by the live cd; I'm not sure about the alternate
<brokentire> ok
<Sable> thanks.  I got the drivers installing through the restricted drivers tool.  Is that the current driver that it installs?
<Sable> thanks.  I got the drivers installing through the restricted drivers tool.  Is that the current driver that it installs?
<endlessurf> go to edit = > preference
<Sable> thanks.  I got the drivers installing through the restricted drivers tool.  Is that the current driver that it installs?
<brokentire> master volume near top and pcm at top
<usr13> scguy318: The above are examples of "stand alone"  "hardware" "NAT" firewalls.
<brokentire> all four checked
<Sable> and /list #ubuntu
<coreymanshack> nickrud so the livecd will allow me to resize the partition then install ubuntu on the freed up space?
<Nauraushaun> Could someone please guide me through this, I need to do it, but it's gotten me so lost... (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0)
<Sable> oops
<what_if> how do I change the prompt that displays before login ??
<endlessurf> you want to make sure master, pcm, and pcm-2 are checked
<endlessurf> and turned up
<nickrud> coreymanshack: yes. (although I had bad experiences, it seems I'm in a small minority)
<what_if> Currently says Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS $hostname $tty
<coreymanshack> nickrud i did to at one time.
<coreymanshack> nickrud you know anything about audio not working right in ubuntu? *seems to be a common question around here*
<endlessurf> brokentire did it work?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: I run from audio, other than braindead network problems, and nvidia
<musikgoat> coreymanshack: i know about that a bit, as i had a similar issue with intel hd audio
<Sable> My other problem I have is that any of the updates (package manager, restricted driver manager, and update manager) all disconnect me from the network, but the network manager says im still connected.  I have to unplug and plug back in the USB NIC to get it working again.  It works fine all other times
<alexbobp> How do I see the dependancies for a package?
<coreymanshack> musikgoat mine is also intel audio
<charlie55> err, what writing mode should i use to burn the install iso
<vulcanius> hrm... gnome-terminal doesn't want to start
<coreymanshack> musikgoat 6.1 surround.
<usr13> alexbobp: apt-cache
<musikgoat> coreymanshack: can you hear faint sound at highest settings?
<nickrud> alexbobp: apt-cache depends <package>    apt-cache is a very useful tool, man apt-cache will give you the details.
<george_> i love updates
<coreymanshack> musikgoat I'm getting front channel, but my center/sub and rear are treated as inputs.
<usr13> alexbobp: apt-cache depends <app-name-here>
<WGGMk> so, i have some questions regarding server's.. who wants to answer them lol
<usr13> WGGMk: Asl your question.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<WGGMk> usr13: my company wants me to research, deploy, and administer (or at least help) a linux based proxy server
* mode/#ubuntu [-b admin8tor!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<george_> what services is the server going to serve?
<coreymanshack> musikgoat see this post for lspci http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560125
<alexbobp> pthanks
<usr13> WGGMk: See:  ipcop.org or
<WGGMk> usr13: i have no experience with Proxy Server's in general.. the most ive ever setup would be small FTP servers
<Nauraushaun> I need someone to walk me through this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0 :(
<usr13> WGGMk: squid works just fine and is easy to implement via IPCop or Shorewall or any of the other popular Linux firewall servers.
<Tyler2> Generally how much partition space is needed for a comfortable Ubuntu environment?
<WGGMk> usr13: can it be done with a debian based distro?
<scguy318> Tyler2: minimum is like 2.5 GB, maybe like 5?
<Tyler2> ah shit
<Curs0r> is the aoe module built into the 2.6.22-12 kernel?
* coreymanshack wonders where musikgoat went
<Tyler2> way less than I thought
<musikgoat> coreymanshack: i'm sorry my prob is not the same...
<Tyler2> thanks
<scguy318> Tyler2: you can just give the 2.5 to /, and the rest to /home
<musikgoat> looking up something
<coreymanshack> musikgoat thx.
<usr13> WGGMk: see:  http://www.ipcop.org/1.4.0/en/admin/html/
<Tyler2> ah
<WGGMk> usr13: thank you for the resource
<usr13> Yes it can be done with any distro, but it's esier / beter to use a stand alone firewall server.
<Mic1> woah thats wierd, i just came in here to ask about partitioning
<nickrud> Tyler2: if you plan on installing much software at all, bump that to 5, or even 7 or 8
<Tyler2> yea im prolly gonna go with 15
<coreymanshack> nickrud or he could make another partition for his apps later?
<Tyler2> just wanted to see where that stood
<nickrud> Tyler2: I use 12, lots of space :)
<usr13> WGGMk: Tale a look at:  http://www.ipcop.org/1.4.0/en/admin/html/services.html#services_webproxy
<Tyler2> :)
<Tyler2> yea im trying to dual boot
<Jtkiefer> I've run all the updates from the update manager, does anyone know what the package name is to actually upgrade to 6.10
<Tyler2> Will it convert my NTFS to FAT32?
<nickrud> coreymanshack: better to plan ahead, prevent squashing later
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, Are you booted into the LiveCD?
<coreymanshack> nickrud ... good idea.
<Jtkiefer> even though I think some of the stuff was working towards that since a lot of that stuff was core updates
<Flannel> Jtkiefer: To go from 6.06 to 6.10, you need to pass a -c flag to update-manager to let it konw you want to go from LTS to non-LTS.
<Tyler2> or do I have to format for that
<coreymanshack> nickrud /me looks at his 230GB free space, and shows pitty upon the waste.
<nickrud> format.
<Flannel> Jtkiefer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades has details
<musikgoat> coreymanshack: i had read about this, don't know if it will help
<musikgoat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467359
<Jtkiefer> ugh, this is gonna be a pain since half the repositories dont' like me at the moment
<Nauraushaun> Not right now Jordan_U
<coreymanshack> musikgoat /me will take a look
<Jtkiefer> Flannel, hopefully that's not the one that just recommends doing the cd install
<Mic1> Wait, is someone else here partitioning a 250GB hard drivre
<Flannel> Jtkiefer: It gives you a few options.  You can use the Alternate CD if you'd prefer.
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, You probably just want to do the "quick start"
<Nauraushaun> Jordan_U, that confuses me too.
<coreymanshack> musikgoat that may do the trick
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, Which step?
<Nauraushaun> Jordan_U, finding my boot partition. I'm not quite sure what a boot partition is.
<Tyler2> does it convert NTFS to FAT32 safely or will my data be lost?
<Kenotic> I am trying to relay mail through my isp's smtp server, but it requires authentication to send. How can I configure postfix to relay mail with authentication?
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, It's the partition Ubuntu is installed on
<coreymanshack> musikgoat, nvrmind, its not the same problem
<Jtkiefer> Flannel, yeah that's the recommended since you can really screw things up doing a web update
<nickrud> Tyler2: your question doesn't make a whole lot of sense; linux doesn't use either. You can resize the ntfs to make space for the ubuntu partition
<Nauraushaun> Jordan_U, If it's on it's own hard drive, does that mean the drive is the partition?
<WGGMk> usr13 did you get my PM? sometimes i get bugged
<Flannel> Jtkiefer: eh?  It's the same update, just different package source.  No difference whatsoever.  Except you'll have to re-download all the packages again (to current versions) with using the alt CD
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, You have windows and Ubuntu installed on the same drive, correct?
<Tyler2> Oh I was under the impression that both OS's could read and write to FAT32
* coreymanshack waves goodbye to everyone
<Nauraushaun> Jordan_U, No, seperate drives
<nickrud> Tyler2: either. ntfs-3g provides write capability to ntfs from linux
<Flannel> Tyler2: Both OSes can use FAT
<Tyler2> ok
<rockets> Flannel, are you calling me fat?
<usr13> WGGMk: no, sorry I did not.
<Jordan_U> Nauraushaun, Then it is the first partition on whatever drive Ubuntu is installed on
<WGGMk> i dont know who would wanna use FAT anymore though
<rockets> WGGMk, people who want to share files between windows and linux without using a userspace filesystem
<Jordan_U> rockets, Are you 32? ;)
* nickrud remembers fondly the days when fat12 was expansive
<WGGMk> usr13: thats ok, IPCop says that its geared towards home and small/home office.. I need a distro that would support an enterprise size distribution center
<rockets> Jordan_U, huh?
<Jordan_U> rockets, ... Should use ext3 :)
<Danywalker> where is the ftp for dopwnload ubuntu?
<Nauraushaun> Jordan_U...I'm not even quite sure what a partition is. What I know is that I wiped my Ubuntu drive, and installed Ubuntu on it. That's all that's on there, and Windows is on another drive. If I need to find the drive my Ubuntu is on, will it give me the sizes? I'm not sure which is hda and hdb anymore, but I know that the Windows drive is 250gb...
<rockets> Jordan_U, to share files between linux and windows? No, sorry, but the ext3 driver for windows sucks balls
<Jordan_U> rockets, FAT 32, it's a file system
<WGGMk> rockets: userspace filesystem? i dont follow.. couldnt they just use NTFS?
<rockets> Jordan_U, i know, i was kidding
<rockets> WGGMk, yes, and on linux, using ntfs-3g, ntfs is a userspace filesystem
<Jordan_U> rockets, So was I :)
<rockets> WGGMk, and that produces more load then a regular filesystem
<rockets> ntfs-3g uses the FUSE system. go google it :-P
<Gutsy_user32> How would you get a new Gnome session in ctl+alt+f2 ?
<usr13> WGGMk: The hardware is what will decide that. You just build the machine to handle the amount of traffic you  will encounter.  Use gigabit ethernet cards and a fast processor if it is going to experience heavy traffic.
<usr13> WGGMk: http://www.ipcop.org/1.4.0/en/admin/html/services.html#services_webproxy
<Jordan_U> rockets, Didn't know that ( don't use windows ), what is bad about it? ( other than the fact that it is really an ext2 driver, so no journaling )
<WGGMk> usr13: dont laugh, but some of our systems still use token ring connections *sigh*
<dettoaltrimenti> is there any way I can keep gnome-panel from turning on when I start my computer?
<rockets> Jordan_U, if theres even the slightest error in your ext2/3 filesystem the partitions fail to mount under windows
<rockets> Jordan_U, ntfs-3g is much more reliable
<Danywalker> excuseme.. how is the ftp server for download ubuntu?
<powerserve> hi there newbie here.. i was just updating when i got an error
<rockets> Danywalker, could you rephrase that?
<scguy318> Danywalker: do you mean to ask what mirror is an FTP server? doesn't really matter
<usr13> WGGMk: See:  http://www.smoothwall.org/
<nickrud> dettoaltrimenti: in system -> prefs -> sessions, middle tab, select gnome-panel and mark it as normal, apply, then kill it from a terminal.
<Tyler2> okay / = 2.5 Swap = 3 /home = 10 is that a viable partitioning layout?
<WGGMk> Jordan_U: I would still take extra precautions if its sensitive data though, because of the obvious, its still reverse eng.
<scguy318> Tyler2: how much mem you got
<Flannel> Tyler2: How much RAM do oyu have?
<rockets> WGGMk, , just an idea here, but it may be time to upgrade your network infrastructure :-P
<Tyler2> 2 gigs of RAM and 15 gigs to use
<kevinO> how do i open the widget factory?
<Mic1> (not enough)
<scguy318> Tyler2: don't really need 3 for swap
<usr13> WGGMk: Believe me, IPCop or Smoothwall either one will handle just about anything  you wanna chunk at it.  If the hardware will hold up, the software will do the job.
<Danywalker> i want test, webserver, pop3 server, then i have to download the server edition, right?
<scguy318> Tyler2: maybe 1-2? maybe not at all
<WGGMk> rockets: not my call, ive said that many times
<Mic1> hey where would I go to submit this gnome app i just wrote
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks  nickrud
<Danywalker> yes, the mirror, where i find?
<rockets> Mic1, define submit?
<Tyler2> wow no swap at all?
<Mic1> i wrote a gnome radeon overclocker
<demon_spork> how do I make the gnome-panel look different?
<powerserve> could anyone help me on the error that i am encountering whenever i open update manager and/or add/remove this is the link to the paste bin...
<demon_spork> lik themes
<Mic1> how would I go about publicising it
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39509/
<rockets> Mic1, make a website?
<dettoaltrimenti> can I assign a button to start a program?
<nickrud> Danywalker: you can use the server edition, yes. You can also run all those on the desktop version. Download at releases.ubuntu.com/7.04
<rockets> talk about it in #ati
<kevinO> how do i use the widgetfactory?
<Mic1> just figured i would check with a bunch of linux people, thanks
<kevinO> i see its installed in synaptic, but i see no menu entry for it
<Lanken> I need to install ubuntu with the bootloader (GRUB) in the same partition as Ubuntu, rather than in the MBR
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Are you using LVM?
<Danywalker> nickrud, but the server edition is graphic too?
<usr13> WGGMk: You can spend the big bucks on a commercially built firewall server with proxy server if you want.  It's strictly up to you.  But I know what you can do with these firewall distros on some decent hardware.  But, don't take my word for it.  Do some research on  your own. ANd also download one of these distros, put a couple of NICS in an old pc and try it out.  See for yourself.  DOn't take my word.
<kevinO> mic1 what kind of app is it?
<powerserve> hi there jordan..
<Lanken> I can install it manually if need be, but I need to make sure that my ubuntu install does not touch the MBR
<nickrud> Danywalker: no, not by default. Although you can add it.
<Mic1> its just a gnome app
<powerserve> i am sorry i am a newbie and still learning about linux ubuntu..
<WGGMk> usr13: i appreciate the resources though. thanks
<nickrud> powerserve: could you put up the entire error you get
<Mic1> it lats you change your radeon processor and ram speed in mhz
<powerserve> yes i pasted it in the paste bin this is the link...
<kevinO> oh
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39509/
<usr13> WGGMk: It will take you about a half hour to build an IPCop box.
<kravlin> one more question for the night. does anyone know a good audio transcoding software?
<nickrud> powerserve: no, that was just one line. There's a lot more that came with that
<WGGMk> usr13: oh what joy's
<kevinO> i wish someone would make an app for creating new gnome themes
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Did you install clvm yourself? Do you know what it is?
<usr13> Build an experimental BOX and see what it'll do.
<powerserve> honestly sir no..
<Mic1> well, im not really too fond of the gnome interface designer
<powerserve> i just clicked and collected from the synaptics what i believe would help me
<nickrud> powerserve: ok, redo the command that caused that error, and paste all the output. There's gotta be more :)
<kravlin> one more question for the night. does anyone know a good audio transcoding software?
<Jordan_U> powerserve, If you don't use lvm then clvm won't help you
<powerserve> alright sir i would do that
<Mic1> mencoder
<darkchr0n0s> 40$ P3 1.1Ghz box for ftp server :)
<Mic1> kravlin: mencoder
<powerserve> do i need to remove clvm then ?
<nickrud> powerserve: ah. Synaptic. I was thinking command line
<Mic1> that does video mainly though
<usr13> WGGMk:  Read the install manual: http://www.ipcop.org/1.4.0/en/install/html/
<powerserve> yes sir
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, my desktop is less spec'd than that :D
<WGGMk> usr13: yea im taking a look at it right now
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Now, now we just need to figure out how to get past that error so you can remove it :)
<usr13> WGGMk: It is very straight forward and clear.
<powerserve> yes sir..
<nickrud> powerserve: type in a terminal,   sudo apt-get remove clvm , and paste all that error :)
<powerserve> thanks a lot!
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate , well are you using it as your main comp ? :P
<kravlin> Micl ok... how do i use it? is there a readme or something?
<powerserve> alright sir i would do that.. brb
<kevinO> mic1 a gui app that allows you to customise thr gtkrc file and all of gnomes changeable images, then packageing it together for users  would be great
* nickrud thinks the old  'exit 0 on line 2 trick will be enough
<Lanken> Is there a step in the Ubuntu installation where I decide where to install the bootloader?
<WGGMk> usr13: i think im gonna try out IPCopy and SmoothWall and suggest Debian if they are looking for more then just a special service server
<Mic1> kevinO: i could get started, bu im not the best with the gnome API
<Flannel> Lanken: yeah, at the very end
<darkchr0n0s> WGGMk : indeed there is
<Lanken> Flannel: so I can install it to the Ubuntu partition, rather than to the MBR?
<darkchr0n0s> err..
<Mic1> im just taking it up, i do everything in pure command line C
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Yea, but I like to at least let it try to remove itself
<nickrud> Jordan_U: true. But this is post install, no install to be done
<Flannel> Lanken: Yeah, you can pick any harddrive.  Alternate CD gives you more options too.
<darkchr0n0s> anyone using non-qwerty keyboards?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, removing the "set -e" is a little better and usually works
<usr13> WGGMk: Yes, through together an IPCop or smoothwall server and trun on the proxy server, poke around with it.  (The fastest way to learn to implement one on your own.)
<Lanken> Flannel: I don't need to pick the hard drive, I need to pick the *partition*
<nickrud> Jordan_U: thanks, a different way than I've known of.
<Lanken> Flannel: alternately, if I can install it without a bootloader, I can install one myself.
<darkchr0n0s> Flannel : why does alternative CD gives more option.. actually i don't get the idea of alternative CD
<Mic1> hey im gonna lave for the night
<Flannel> Lanken: not sure if the desktop CD can do partitions, or none at all.  Alternate CD can, I know that.
<kevinO> Mic1:  if you think you can do it that would be awesome, there are a ton of people who would use an app like that
<Mic1> yeah
<Mic1> send me a message on AIM sometime
<bassinboylp> what do you think the 4 aspects of troth are in sir gawain and the green knight?
<Mic1> AIM: "reachmykos"
<kevinO> ok will do
<nickrud> darkchr0n0s: alternate give much more control over the install, you can even change the bootloader
<Mic1> cool
<kevinO> later
<usr13> WGGMk: You can build one from scratch on  your own afterwards if you want.  But personally, I don't see the need. The GUI menu's are very nice to use.
<Jordan_U> nickrud, The set -e tells it to exit whenever a command fails, try for instance running "set -e" in a terminal then running "flase"
<Flannel> darkchr0n0s: Desktop CD is an image that gets copied to your HDD (more or less).  Alternate CD is a bunch of packages with an installer.  It gives you a lot more flexibility, and a variety of install options.
<Mic1> later
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Or false even :)
<nickrud> Jordan_U: exit with what error code?
<Jordan_U> nickrud, But even then you are running a script with no idea what it is going to do, which I don't like
<WGGMk> usr13: they took me off guard. i should of guessed some open source team would make it easy..
<Lanken> Flannel: is there any way that I can lock the MBR so that even if I hit the wrong thing, ubuntu won't mess with it?
<darkchr0n0s> Flannel , oh.. that's a huge difference.. din't know about that
<nickrud> Jordan_U: I usually ask them to put the script up on a pastebin first, sometimes just commenting a line or two is the best solution
<Flannel> Lanken: Not that I'm aware of
<scguy318> Lanken: i guess you could say, back it up with dd?
<WGGMk> welp, good night NIX HEADS.. thanks for the info usr13. Gusty 4 The WIN!
<Lanken> scguy318: very funny...I'm running vista right now.
<scguy318> Lanken: you can do that on the LiveCD i suppose, or use favorite MBR backup tool
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Can you pastebin the output of "sudo dpkg --configure clvm" ?
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, i am indeed
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, 733 p3 coppermine with 320mb baby. go recycled hardware go! :D
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate : i am gonna use it as a media server :(, but 40$ is a good deal
<darkchr0n0s> yeah
<darkchr0n0s> recycled
<kyorisu> You guys need to lurk around schools more often, free hardware.
<Jtkiefer> is there a way to gracefully just kill x to get back to command mode?
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, the badass part is, running feisty, it will kick winXP home's speed on a 2.1ghz p4 with 1gb in just about anything
<sleepcat> CUPS keeps asking me for a root password and I give it and it asks for it again over and over
<nickrud> Jtkiefer: ctl-alt-f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sleepcat> can I smash my computer?
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, oh, except converting media files :(
<nickrud> sleepcat: at :631? it accepts my user & password
<Jtkiefer_> what was that kill command again?
<sleepcat> nickrud: yes at localhost:631
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate : good to hear that ;), i was recently pissed of vista, i have no idea why it has so huge hard disk activity :(, moved to ununtu
<usr13> sleepcat: sudo passwd root
<kyorisu> darkchr0n0s: Vista thrashes your hdd initially due to file indexing.
<gnani> is there any package to run MP3 files in linux
<Flannel> !mp3 | gnani
<ubotu> gnani: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, well welcome to the club!
<usr13> gnani: play *.mp3
<Jtkiefer_> If I control,alt,f1 out of x what's the command to get back to x
<Flannel> Jtkiefer_: ctrl-alt-f7
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, i'm a big advocate of old gear. i recycle everyone's old systems :D
<usr13> gnani: rythmbox  xmms  etc.
<darkchr0n0s> kyorisu : i have been using it for about a month.. came bundled with laptop
<Jtkiefer> Flannel, thanks
<Jordan_U> Jtkiefer, Or, if X is not running, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate : i am happy to join the club :P
<nickrud> sleepcat: just deleted a printer, I used my regular username and password
<kyorisu> darkchr0n0s: Hmm wierd, never really had any HDD issues myself. Then again I stopped using it pretty quickly.
<gnani> i tryed but it is not installing in Redhat linux
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate : i might go for that ;)... nowadays ppl buying old PC's as download rigs.. internet going cheap here
<Jtkiefer> Jordan, hmm, time for me to get a sticky note ready, there's no way I can remember that :)
<Jordan_U> gnani, Just double click the mp3 :)
<Jtkiefer_> sudo /init.d
<Jtkiefer_> oops, mt
<gnani> do anybody having complete package for MP3 files
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, don't even worry about having to use xubuntu. my experience is that the standard k/ubuntu installs run great at anything over 500mhz
<vinboy__> hi
<Kai_wp3> Anyone know of a good image editor that will let me make .TGA's and set all their details? >.>
<vinboy__> how do I tell iptables to drop all INVALID incoming packets?
<kyorisu> I have an old 300mhz box sitting as the net gateway/file server/misc uses got if for free off someone buying a new computer. Tis running Ubuntu server 6.06.
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, only thing you'll find iffy is 3d acceleration, but these old rigs make great dvd players/jukeboxes/whatever
<sleepynate> darkchr0n0s, ssh into it from your bedroom and change the music in the living room, etc etc
<sleepynate> :D
<TylerJGillies> i like ubuntu because you can type a command name, and if it isn't installed it will tell you what package to install
<TylerJGillies> thats pretty sweet
<ivx> Hello,
<ari_stress2> hello
<brokentire> hello
<gnani> hello
<ehc> are there any pdf editing applications?
<ehc> for ubuntu
<brokentire> Ive done this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565096&page=4 but still I cant get sound...can someone help me ?
<darkchr0n0s> sleepynate : i will use it as a media streaming and/or ftp server.. not buying a monitor.. ssh/vnc and that's it
<ivx> ari_stress2 brokentire gnani wow you guys are polite, i was going to ask a question but accidentally pressed enter lol
<ivx> in the wifi manager where it lists the networks the ones with a key have the sheild, there is one with a computer monitor pic next to it, it's a wirless one, what does that mean?
<darkchr0n0s> connection gone :(
<scguy318> ivx: peer-to-peer, or IBSS connection?
<powerserve> sir jordan nothing happened.. when i put that to the terminal
<kevsthabest> hey guys, i got a small problem with bind../etc/bind/named.conf:12: unknown option 'zone' <--- i cant figure out whats wrong
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Strange, try opening update-manager or synaptic again
<powerserve> ok sir
<brokentire> caN ANYONE help me get sound?
<ivx> scguy318, I have no idea what is was i saw it and was wondering what it stood for. I just thought though that someone could be broadcasting from their notebook, and that is what that might mean
<scguy318> ivx: could be
<Jordan_U> brokentire, I am not sure blindly running the commands on that thread was a good idea
<Lil-Arsin> #cops20
<Matthew\Dekay> =\
<gnani> hello
<Jordan_U> brokentire, Try running "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure that none of the channels have "MM" below them ( "MM" means they are muted )
<Jordan_U> gnani, You need to ask a question to get a response
<brokentire> jordan_U: any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> brokentire, again, Try running "alsamixer" in a terminal and make sure that none of the channels have "MM" below them ( "MM" means they are muted )
<gnani> oh sure!
<brokentire> jordan_U: no 'mm' found
<Jordan_U> brokentire, Are all of the channels turned up?
<brokentire> yes
<tico1> hello everybody
<brokentire> but mute light indicator is orange instead of blue beside my keyboard
<tico1> do someone know how to open Pcad file?
<Flannel> brokentire: tx1000z?
<gnani> why linux doesnt support MP3 file ?
<brokentire> no dv9548us
<Flannel> gnani: it does
<brokentire> what I did so far is posted here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565096&page=4
<_2> gnani propritary "non-free"
<usr13> tico1: See: http://www.freepcb.com/
<ech0dish> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170155773500
<Jordan_U> gnani, Did you try double clicking it?
<gnani> how ?i am trying this for past 20 days i cont install any MP3 players in my Redhat linux
<Jordan_U> gnani, Are you using Ubuntu right now or Red Hat?
<gnani> i am using REDHAT linux
<_2> i have an xorg issue,   error  "could not open default font 'fixed'"  what package will provide fixed fonts ?
<Jordan_U> gnani, This is #ubuntu, it is not for redhat support
<Flannel> gnani: This is not a redhat support channel, you should ask them, since instructions will be specific to redhat.
<darkchr0n0s> goto redhat channel then
<peter_> how do I get an app. to launch automatically when i log on   e.g. thunderbird ?
<tico1> usr13: thanks
<musikgoat> peter_: system -> prefs -> sessions
<gnani> i didnt find Red Hat channel here
<peter_> ok i'll check it :)
<Jordan_U> gnani, #redhat
<darkchr0n0s> peter_ : put it in gnome-session-properties
<_2> ?
<darkchr0n0s> gnani : redhat which version ?
<brokentire> any more suggestions for sound problem?
<gnani> core 4
<peter_> wow that was easy ...thanks
<_2> /join #fedora
<tico1> usr13: is that for linux?
<darkchr0n0s> gnani : suggest you install something newer
<usr13> Sorry, no
<usr13> tico1: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=73743&package_id=73907
<_2> someone? i have an xorg issue,   error  "could not open default font 'fixed'"  what package will provide fixed fonts ?
<usr13> See ^^^^
<powerserve> sir jordan i don't know but i think the problem is already resolved.. i encountered no more errors when i updated and add/remove.. thanks so much for the help!
<Jordan_U> gnani, Why are you running such an old version of Red Hat?
<usr13> tico1: sudo apt-get install pcb
<Jordan_U> powerserve, You should none the less remove the clvm package, since you don't need it
<_2> how old is c4 anyway ?  older than dapper ?
<powerserve> ok noted sir i would do that
<powerserve> take care and God Bless!
<brokentire> any help on my sound problem?
<varka_> tico1: http://www.geda.seul.org/download.html
<Jordan_U> _2, 2005 I think
<Jordan_U> _2, So yes
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<varka_> tico1: but i dont think the alternatives are able to import pcad files
<raddy> Some package management related doubts
<Jordan_U> gnani, Why are you running such an old version of Red Hat?
<_2> oh my it's ancient.   2005   hang anyone that attempts to use software that old...
<tico1> varka_: ok thanks by the way . my problem know is that i need to open a file and that file is in pcad format
<_2> why are you harassing the guy about the age of his software ?
<raddy> How to show all softwares that i installed add/remove instead of a subset?
<raddy> Why some updates are not detected?
<sensae> Can anyone recommend a good GUI mpeg encoder?
<tico1> usr13: that programs pcb work with pcad?
<Flannel> raddy: synaptic package manager lets you see all the packages, not just the select ones in add/remove
<varka_> tico1: the other - commercial - alternative would be eagle, but even that wont be able to import pcad
<Jordan_U> _2, He has "spent 20 days" trying to get it to work, I am just wondering why
<dbe> raddy: System > Administration > Synapic package manager.
<gnani> this is  provided by my office
<powerserve> hi there again sir jordan.. i have removed clvm and i now encountered an error
<raddy> okk
<tico1> varka_: yes i used that lon time ago ! thanks soo much varka
<_2> Jordan_U maybe he has the time but not the resources. or maybe it's corprate
<gnani> this is provided by my office
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Can you pastebin the error?
<tico1> varka_: maybe the only way will be go to windows
<tico1> :(
<powerserve> ok
<_2> gnani but you still want channel    #fedora
<varka_> tico1: perhaps pcad is able to save in another format
<gnani> yes
<tico1> varka_: what do you meAN?
<sensae> Can anyone recommend a GUI mpeg encoder for gnome?
<dmagno> _2 I'm back!
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39510/
<dbe> sensae: vlc has it all
<clouder> is there a way I can see installed packages sorted by time of installation?
<powerserve> that is the error's link sir jordan
<sensae> dbe: it can encode?
<tico1> varka_: yes it's true but a friend already sent to me a file.
<dmagno> I reconfigured the xserver using my monitors manual as reference and that not workd at all
<_2> dmagno ok.   working or no ?
<varka_> tico1: i mean, perhaps you can save the file in pcad into another format which is readable by linux alternatives
<dbe> sensae: It is dependent of the mpeg encoder so yes.
<raddy> Flannel: for eg i added pidgin 3rd party backport, the website says they updated pidgin to 2.1.1 but i am running 2.1.0, and ubuntu says you are up to date when i check for updates.
<dmagno> i'm trying to put that nvidia card working for 4 months
<Flannel> raddy: Did you add a repository for pidgin? or just downloaded the deb file?
<Jordan_U> gnani, Will they not let you install a current version?
<tico1> varka_: i will check it out! user13 told me about pcb sorware but i dont know if i can use that to see pcad files.
<gnani> no
<musikgoat> Flannel: feisty needs a 3rd party repo
<_2> dmagno so try again.  different settings.   when you get it right then it will work.    and you can use the "vesa" driver if needed to get it up and running.    i can't really help you with the nvidia driver particularly though
<musikgoat> gutsy does not
<dmagno> ok I understand
<Flannel> musikgoat: That doesn't mean he added the repos.  He mightve just done a local install of the deb files.
<dmagno> I don't know whatelse to change in xserver config
<scguy318> raddy: debuntu?
<qwerkus> Hi all
<dmagno> I'm intrigated with this issue cause the nvidia driver had worked with another debian distro
<Jordan_U> gnani, Do you know why they require you to use a *very* old version of Fedora?
<ech0dish> genuntu?
<gnani> this is RHEE 5 edition RedHat
<clouder> how can I get a list of the last X installed packages?
<_2> dmagno the monitor,  use the middle selection not advanced not simple and get as close as possable to what you know yours is.  that should give a "usable" range.
<Flannel> clouder: dpkg.log
<raddy> Flannel: ofcource i added the repo.
<clouder> ty
<gnani> it think this is the most current version
<Jordan_U> gnani, So you are using RHEL, not Fedora?
<DShepherd> nite everyone..
<varka_> tico1: maybe you find the answer here http://pcb.sourceforge.net/manual.html
<raddy> scguy318: nope, the packages are for specific to my ubuntu version.
<dmagno> _2 ok I'll try your suggestion but now I need to sleep :-)
<qwerkus> It would be really nice if someone could help me solve some -i guess- acpi problem, so I can start again my laptop normally: 9 times in 10, as soon as grub loads the kernel image, I'm getting "critical temperature reached (3926C)" followed up by a shutdown ...
<_2> dmagno it is also possable that the fbcon module is interfeering eith the vidio driver
<Flannel> raddy: Then the repos must not be updated.  You can check manually if you'd like, browse to the repos with a web browser and take a gander at the Packages.gz file for version number
<dmagno> I'm very thankfull for you help
<tico1> varka_: thanks a lottt
<dmagno> I'll also investigate the fcon module for sure
<_2> you can try booting with "nosplash"  on the kernel line and see if it helps.
<qwerkus> doesn't help
<_2> dmagno it's fbcon   frame buffer console  driver.   provides the mechenism for usplash
<scguy318> qwerkus: screwy temperature sensor? disable something in BIOS?
<dmagno> _2 ok I'll study this module
<dmagno> thanx for your help!
<qwerkus> scguy318, not possible: no option in BIOS
<_2> dmagno luck with it.
<qwerkus> but it works well in recovery mode
<dmagno> have a nice day!
<dmagno> bye
<Jtkiefer> in /etc/log if failog isn't a recognized log, what is it?
<tico1> varka_: your link was very helpful I check and it dosen't support pcad files. thanks again for your time
<PlayMeNow> hello
<qwerkus> hi
<PlayMeNow> can anyone help me with ntfs-3g on xubuntu (everyone is sleeping in their room)\
<PlayMeNow> ?
<Jordan_U> gnani, I would really like to help you, but I need more information, you are not being very clear. Are you running Fedora or RHEL ?
<Jtkiefer> in /var/log if failog isn't a recognized log, what is it?
<_2> can anyone help me with xorg issue "could not open default font 'fixed'" ???
<Jordan_U> PlayMeNow, Have you tried ntfs-config?
<PlayMeNow> yes
<PlayMeNow> it says it can't mount /windows
<zanth> good evening, I have purchased a pci slot SATA extension card
<PlayMeNow> now a new message: Error Message :
<PlayMeNow> umount: /windows: device is busy
<PlayMeNow> umount: /windows: device is busy
<zanth> I am trying to mount the drive, ubuntu shows it as being on /dev/sda
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | PlayMeNow
<ubotu> PlayMeNow: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zanth> but I can't seem read it
<scguy318> PlayMeNow: well, what's using /windows?
<zanth> I see it when running df
<PlayMeNow> no idea
<zanth> but if I mount it to say, /media/X
<zanth> and I cd to it as a usr, I am locked out, as root, I get there but an ls gives an i/o error
<Jordan_U> zanth, What FS and how did you mount it?
<PlayMeNow> ooops, I forgot to shut down XMMS
<_2> zanth sounds like fs or disk error
<PlayMeNow> Thanks anyway
<zanth> ntfs and I mounted it as mount /dev/sda1 /media/X
<_2> !ntfs > zanth
<_2> !ntfs-3g > zanth
<powerserve> sir jordan how to i deal with that error when i attempted to remove clvm?
<PlayMeNow> !ntfs | zanth
<ubotu> zanth: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<user_> What do you need to do to get another gnome-session in ctl+alt+f2 ?
<zanth> thanks for the link..I have 3 other NTFS drives setup
<zanth> its not the problem, I think it is the pci card
<qwerkus> here comes another question: did the path to hdd partition change from kernel 2.6.17 to 2.6.20 ?
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Sorry, I missed when / if you pastebin'd the error ( please type Jordan_U completely or it doesn't get highlighted as being a message to me )
<zanth> Jordan_U, I have it set as ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 in fstab
<clouder> I can delete dpkg.log files without worries after I'm done using them?
<_2> qwerkus probably.  i think 17 was using scsi emulation  i.e. sd?  as opposed to hd?
<powerserve> ok sir
<zanth> Jordan_U, as the other NTFS drives are set
<PlayMeNow> can anyone tell me why after updating (I didn't dig through the list, too lazy) I have two new optinos in grub, one with the kernel version ending is -15 and one in -16 (with dashes) ?
<Jordan_U> PlayMeNow, You have a new kernel version, the old one is available in case you need to boot from it for any reason
<powerserve> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39511/ this is the link sir Jordan_U
<qwerkus> _2, i'd rather think the opposite, 'cause now i switch to the crashing 2.6.20 (critical temp), i got some sda everywhere I used to have hdas
<PlayMeNow> Jordan_U: Thanks
<wissenistmacht> i'm sure the jews did it
<wissenistmacht> not 100%, but 95%
<darkchr0n0s> errr..
<darkchr0n0s> where do they come into picture
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-ip-85-25-64-158.inaddr.intergenia.de]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<darkchr0n0s> hidden ops :fear:
<Madpilot> We lurk. It's more fun that way. For us, anyway.
<intelikey> anyone help with xorg issue "could not open default font 'fixed'" ???
<intelikey> what provides "fixed" fonts ?
<ech0dish> you should ask the xorg peoples
<qwerkus> intelikey: don't know your solution, but IIRC, it works WITHOUT !
<intelikey> not here.
<clouder> !clone > clouder
<intelikey> that's a fatal error
<mEck0> somebody else noticed that ubuntu 7.10 seems to eat fairly much memory?
<qwerkus>  intelikey: 1. Check your fonts paths in /etc/X11/xorg.conf 2. check your font files in /usr/local/fonts (not sure)
<Flannel> mEck0: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions
<mEck0> thx Flannel
<intelikey> qwerkus looking
<clouder> !automate > clouder
<user_> mEck0: Yeah, I have to restart firefox sometimes b/c it hoggs mem
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Ok, I think I have a solution
<neopsyche> Hi, when i try to suspend linux to sleep mode or whatever its called... it says i dont have enough swap memory.. or whatever its called
<scguy318> user_: Firefox is a known mem/CPU hogger :(
<powerserve> ok sir
<scguy318> neopsyche: expand your swap partition
<scguy318> neopsyche: you could try having it suspend to RAM
<scguy318> neopsyche: i forgot how tho
<neopsyche> Does ubutnu.. have that feature like on laptops where you can suspend and then resume after you turn your pc off?
<Flannel> neopsyche: that's hibernation
<scguy318> neopsyche: hibernation? yes
<darkchr0n0s> can anyone help me with using xgamma command on a laptop... cannot configure the options
<mEck0> user_, ok, I though if it might be some bugs in 7.10 or maybe it is firefox who eat so much (I have ff up with about 15 tabs right now...)
<nox-Hand> Can I hardcode VGAout on my laptop?
<neopsyche> thanks scguy
<qwerkus> darkchr0n0s: I guess it works best when done in xorg.conf
<scguy318> mEck0: it's nothing Gutsy specific, it's just...Firefox :( great browser, but they need to work on the bloat
<qwerkus> did it once
<russe11> Is there anything I can do to view the passwords stored in my keyring?
<neopsyche> I have a 250gig hd that im busy recovering data from.. at the moment linux is installed on an old 8 gig..... will it be ok to keep linux on this 8 gig .. to run programs and just use the 250 for storage?
<scguy318> russe11: System -> Administration -> Keyring Manager?
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Run "sudo rm /etc/init.d/clvm" then "sudo apt-get remove clvm"
<neopsyche> I mean... will it affect linux adversely? to run on an 8 gig?
<powerserve> OK SIR
<scguy318> neopsyche: yep
<scguy318> neopsyche: for the former question
<neopsyche> Because I already installed on 8 gig
<intelikey> scguy318 they have been working on the bloat,  can't you tell by how much inproved the bloat is ?  :)))
<scguy318> neopsyche: fno, its not a problem to run off 8 GB
<darkchr0n0s> qwerkus : which section do I put it in ?
<Jordan_U> neopsyche, 8 GIG is more than enough
<scguy318> intelikey: lol
<mEck0> scguy318, ok, great :)
<neopsyche> thing is .. i still want to install a few more programs etc.... and hope i dont run out of room on the 8 gig
<neopsyche> its already using like about 3 gigs i think.
<qwerkus> darkchr0n0s: (looking for another old xorg_backup)
<scguy318> neopsyche: programs aren't seriously large, shouldn't be an issue
<neopsyche> also... when i boot linux it waits for about 1 to 2 minutes (at least it seems that way) and the red power light for the hard drive is always ON during this time... then eventually it boots into linux???
<neopsyche> how much would i need to resize my swap file to allow for suspend hybernation to work?
<neopsyche> I usually run quite a few programs at the same time.
<neopsyche> Could i use ntfs as filesystem?
<Jordan_U> neopsyche, Since Linux uses a package manager with dependencies instead of statically compiled programs you don't have the redundant libraries that make Windows apps so big ( they also tend to be more bloated )
<qwerkus> darkchr0n0s: GOT IT ! In section monitor, you can add Gamma R/G/B (value from 0 to 1 )
<intelikey> neopsyche bigger than ram.
<neopsyche> ic thanks for all your input guys it helps
<scguy318> neopsyche: probably a bit bigger than yer ram
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Did that work?
<neopsyche> i have one gig of ram
<neopsyche> swap file is only 400 i think
<user_> 2g should do
<scguy318> neopsyche: NTFS as a filesystem for /? probably not, but for say /home or w/e else, sure
<powerserve> i am checking it out sir.. i would keep you posted
<qwerkus> looks like "Gamma           0.7 0.7 0.7" on my laptop
<intelikey> neopsyche so 1g +
<neopsyche> NTFS as filesystem for primarily storing video... but also for root of apache
<neopsyche> but it uses the swap file for hybernation right?
<scguy318> neopsyche: no problem with video storage, ntfs-3g is quite good, but apache root? mm
<intelikey> does anyone know what package provides fixed fonts for the xserver ?    or where the default is set to fixed at ???
<scguy318> neopsyche: yes
<scguy318> neopsyche: sure I guess
<neopsyche> I just thought ntfs would be good because then i could access files from windows on network also
<N00buntu> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<N00buntu> The resize operation is aborted.
<scguy318> neopsyche: though im not sure how well ntfs-3g handles filesystem permissions
<it-linux> neopsyche: as long as I know, linux doesn't need hybernation step, different than linux
<Polygon89> ntfs does not have permissions
<harshy> stick with ext for apache
<overclucker> lets see if i can go without flooding the channel today
<bmt2> i was wondering is there a way to create flash animation on ubuntu ?
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<it-linux> soory than windows
<scguy318> neopsyche: any filesystem would do for Samba/CIFS access
<neopsyche> hmm.. to be honest... after the nightmare with windows i dont want to worry about file permissions
<N00buntu> Hey im on the live cd right now trying to resize my windows NTFS partition and I got this:
<N00buntu> An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<N00buntu> The resize operation is aborted.
<Polygon89> neopsyche, ntfs does not have permissions
<Polygon89> so your good
<howlingmadhowie> Polygon89: yes, it does :)
<N00buntu> ideas?
<neopsyche> windows locked me out of my files .. then the start bar "disapeard" then I couldnt change users .. and system recovery said: not available.
<intelikey> howlingmadhowie no it doesn't
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> horrific!
<neopsyche> spent last 3 days lifting data from corrupt hd
<Polygon89> how does ntfs have permissions if i can access any of the files on the accounts on this windows xp machine
<howlingmadhowie> intelikey: i'm sure it does. wasn't that the big thing about windows NT that ntfs supports ownership and permissions and stuff?
<bmt2> i found f4l and quira but i do not see much recent work being done on either...does anyone know of any recent flash apps developed for linux ?
<N00buntu> ..
<scguy318> Polygon89: you set ACLs
<howlingmadhowie> Polygon89: just because the file system supports permissions, doesn't mean that the rest of the operating system does
<harshy> windows itself can lock permissions but not ntfs out of the box
<qwerkus> intelikey: perhaps try to re-install xfonts-base and fontconfig
<intelikey> howlingmadhowie well let me rephrase.   as far as linux is concerned no M$ fs yet has permissions bits
<tsukasa> hey guys how can i start a second non-compized x session?
<tsukasa> whats the command for it
<Polygon89> i believe i can delete any one of my system files and windows wont care
<neopsyche> but wouldnt linux have an option to be able to add permissions to ntfs?
<neopsyche> or add them automatically?
<ehc> could it be really bad to add gutsy's universe to my sources.lst on fiesty?
<harshy> no
<nox-Hand> Is there a way to hardcode VGAout on Xorg when I have a laptop? It doesn't automatically turn on my plasma screen out in +1 any more,
<Polygon89> it might SUPPORT permissions but i honestly think it doesnt get used
<harshy> thats fs specific
<scguy318> ehc: yes
<intelikey> qwerkus ah xfonts-base   good call i'll install it
<scguy318> ehc: it could be
<level1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<N00buntu> the installation wont let me resize an NTFS partition
<ehc> I want to get this http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/pdfedit on feistry
<howlingmadhowie> Polygon89: try logging on as a user without administrator rights.
<scguy318> ehc: you probably could simply add it temporarily, update, install it, remove the repo, update again so you don't end with Gutsy :P
<scguy318> ehc: not sure how well that would work tho
<qwerkus> nox-Hand: depends on your graphic card. With intel chips and xrandr 1.2, you can do some nice things ...
<CreativeSoul> how do i turn off all of these who enters and who exits the room messages?
<neopsyche> Is there a way in Pidgion IM to add last user talked to to the front of the sentence by pressing a key??? it works that way in chatzilla by pressing tab.
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: what client? probably in your options
<neopsyche> Just wondering since that chat prog is default in ubuntu
<scguy318> neopsyche: dunno, i run mIRC on Wine :P
<musikgoat> neopsyche: i have that option
<acoustyk> I have a partitioning question
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Polygon89> well the point is, i can still write to ntfs with ntf-3g without it yelling about permissions, so i assume it should be fine
<Polygon89> and wikipedia does say it supports acl permissions whatever the hell those are
<neopsyche> what do you press musikgoat?
<musikgoat> its in a plugin
<musikgoat> tab
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: are you using GAIM?
<musikgoat> pidgin is gaim
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> what plugin?
<acoustyk> why cant I edit this NTFS partition?
<neopsyche> ponders
<musikgoat> more irc maybe?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | acoustyk
<ubotu> acoustyk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<musikgoat> let me look
<scguy318> acoustyk: in the context of partitioning
<acoustyk> yes
<scguy318> acoustyk: are you trying to resize?
<scguy318> acoustyk: if so, is the partition mounted? thats probably why
<acoustyk> Whilst partitioning I cant edit it
<scguy318> acoustyk: just run over to your Terminal and do sudo umount -a
<neopsyche> howlingmadhowie yes im using gaim
<MrEgg964> hi all. If I upgrade from Feisty to Gusty when the final release is available, will it automatically upgrade OOo also?
<dino_> Can anyone answer me if they've gotten Compiz/Beryl to work with Ati Radeon HD2400?!?
<neopsyche> apparently they changed the name to pidgeon.. which is terrible.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<it-linux> ehc | offcourse, you won't be login anymore
<scguy318> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<harshy> MrEgg964: yes
<MrEgg964> harshy: thanks
<musikgoat> irc helper or irc more neopsyche
<harshy> np
<musikgoat> pidgin is a messenger. and finch, its command line version is less so?
<qwerkus> scguy318: isn't there a specific chan for acpi / hardware / laptop problems ?
<musikgoat> animals are common it seems?
<qwerkus> i would really LOVE to get my laptop running normally again
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: they were forced to change the name for legal reasons. i'm using gaim too, but i can't see any options to supress the entry and exit messages :(
<CreativeSoul> how do you scan for wireless networks in ubuntu?
<neopsyche> I have to say.. im very impressed with feisty.. the way it looks, feels, installed skype.. its so smooth... compaired to windows.
<neopsyche> lol
<neopsyche> Geek pr0n ;-)
<CreativeSoul> skype for linux is garbage
<alexbobp> Is there a way to load all the most important commands into a ramdisk temporarily, so I can do things like fsck the main filesystem without having to reboot?
<neopsyche> it looks nice though.. the way it pops up... the simplicity
<neopsyche> im happy with it.
<acoustyk> i pasted sudo umount -a but it's not working should I substitute "-a" with the device or mount point or is something wrong?  I'm getting a "device is busy" response
<tonyyarusso> CreativeSoul: command-wise, iwlist scan.  GUI, use network-manager
<musikgoat> so neopsyche, i have irc more, irc helper, and join/part hiding
<Tomcat_> alexbobp: The first is possible, the second not... you always need to unmount the fs you're checking, even if it's a ram drive.
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: what formats does skype support nowadays? i use openwengo myself, because the format is open (sip)
<CreativeSoul> ive tried to use the network manager and nothing happens
<neopsyche> open wengo is cool.. also saw that.. the thing is that soooo many people already use skype.
<CreativeSoul> in the tutorials it shows something acutally f-ing happening but in reality nothing ever shows up or is like it is in the tutorial
<ech0dish> twinkle sip phone is cool too
<ech0dish> i had pizza hut call dominoes with that thing
<ech0dish> haha
<user_> neopsyche: seen any of the gutsy compiz vids on youtube?
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: i tend to try to force them to download openwengo :) i do something similar by only sending documents in tex, dvi or odf formats :)
<CreativeSoul> are there any complete tutorials out there on how to set up a wireless network on ubuntu?
<neopsyche> compiz vids?
<neopsyche> howlingmadhowie hehehe
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> yeah that sounds cool creativesoul
<dino_> CreativeSoul: it's worked out of the box on all puters i've installed unbuntu
<howlingmadhowie> CreativeSoul: Network Manager is really an afterthought at the moment. integration in the system is said to be a lot better on gutsy. do you know for sure, your network chipset is supported?
<alexbobp> Tomcat_: I meant, use the ramdrive so I can unmount the hard drive filesystem and check it
<alexbobp> I don't want to check the ramdrive
<CreativeSoul> Ive got broadcom
<CreativeSoul> on a brandnew hp laptop
<neopsyche> i remember the open wengo interface being somewhat huge though.. when i tried it on windows
<CreativeSoul> is broadcom supported?
<scguy318> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<harshy> linux broadcom is still touchy
<neopsyche> 6 million+ people online: skype
<CreativeSoul> jesus
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: if that feils, theres always ndiswrapper
<howlingmadhowie> CreativeSoul: mm, i think most broadcom chipsets are supported. but harshy corrects me :)
<harshy> they are...just still not mature code
<neopsyche> Jesus was a Jew.
<acoustyk> how do I mount a partition?
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: but can they only talk to other skype users?
<harshy> never huts to try tho
<CreativeSoul> is it too much to hope that I could get on the internet wirelessly just by using the live cd?
<scguy318> acoustyk: sudo mount /dev/name /mnt/point
<CreativeSoul> lol
<harshy> gutsy should detect it out of the box
<sstchur> I've managed to get swat running, but it's very stripped down -- where are all of the config options?
<phpcurious> hi, i think many may have encountered this kind of problem... when I am surfing the net in ubuntu (installed in VMWare) there is sputnik showing up in google.com... why is this so?
<acoustyk> thanks
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: i wish it wasn't
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: but wireless support is still a bit finicky
<CreativeSoul> ok
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: Broadcom's lack of specs == hard for devs
<CreativeSoul> ahhh
<neopsyche> I think the part where Jesus whipped some moneychangers/bankers was cool... perhaps the same will happen with microsoft.
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: bcm43xx is reverse engineered, but not perfect
<harshy> best to use hardline untill you get wireless up CreativeSoul
<CreativeSoul> i hope microsoft tastes the bitter defeat of windows users switching to linux
<neopsyche> yeah howlingmadhowie only skype users
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> you are right
<neopsyche> perhaps open wengo better
<harshy> you probably will end up with ndiswrapper and a windows driver
<neopsyche> on pricipal
<CreativeSoul> ok
<howlingmadhowie> neopsyche: mm, i think this isn't the right forum for mentioning religious stuff. there are more than a thousand people here and doubtless many different religious directions are represented
<harshy> iirc ndis is not in default install
<CreativeSoul> are there any ubuntu repos that come with ndiswrapper of the like preinstalled on them?
<CreativeSoul> so i can use it as a live cd?
<harshy> not that i know of
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: well, you could carry around the fine debs on a USB stick....:P
<harshy> but you can download the debs and put them on a cd and install after
<neopsyche> howlingmadhowie: yeah.. i was just commenting in passing... because creativesoul said Jesus out of nowhere.
<CreativeSoul> hmmmmm
<sethbrown> alexbobp, why don't you boot from the liveCD and run the fsck from there?
<neopsyche> ;-)
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: probably not the ideal u wanted tho
<qwerkus> howlingmadhowie: guess so, but our second faith is U-B-U-N-T-U !
<neopsyche> no harm intended
<CreativeSoul> i could go for that
<CreativeSoul> i got an sd card reader on the side
<neopsyche> LOL!
<harshy> CreativeSoul: but like I said, the bcm43xx driver should detect out of the box, but it will need the firmware from your windows driver
<alexbobp> sethbrown: The point is I don't want to shut down the computer
<acoustyk> i mounted the partition to /media but I still cannot edit it
<harshy> still not streamlined yet
<alexbobp> Otherwise I'd just set it to fsck on the next bootup
<CreativeSoul> ok how can i copy it?
<alexbobp> although at this point, I may as well.
<neopsyche> well ubuntu means community... Mark shuttleworth from my country is the only african to ever go to space..
<CreativeSoul> ei yei yei
<alexbobp> How do I set it to fsck on the next bootup?
<CreativeSoul> Im running windows vista sigh
<neopsyche> Then the second thing he did with his cash was create the ubuntu distro.. well fund it.
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: downgrade to XP at least :P
<harshy> CreativeSoul: goto packages.ubuntu.com and search for ndiswrapper on gutsy and download from there is easiest
<CreativeSoul> jesus i know
<sethbrown> it's kind of iffy to fsck a filesystem on a live computer; you have to make sure nothing's open on the filesystem first, then umount and fsck it
<neopsyche> He moved to england now though.
<neopsyche> I think london
<user_> What would you type in terminal to get a new gnome session in ctl alt f2 ?
<scguy318> sethbrown: or really just remount- as ro
<CreativeSoul> is gutsy running right now?
<user_> Gutsy!
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: running?
<CreativeSoul> running = stable
<harshy> It is going final this month
<sethbrown> if you remount as ro, how can you fix the errors?
<CreativeSoul> ahhhhh
<scguy318> !gutsy | CreativeSoul
<ubotu> CreativeSoul: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<CreativeSoul> so its ready?
<it-linux> CreativeSoul | no it's still beta
<scguy318> very soon now
<harshy> its pretty stable now
<acoustyk> I have this partition mounted to /media but cannot resize it
<scguy318> CreativeSoul: should be out like October 18 or so
<harshy> not perfect...but usable
<CreativeSoul> so i could prob dl and give it a try?
<it-linux> CreativeSoul | you can try on live CD
<harshy> minor updates now
<CreativeSoul> ahhh i shall
<CreativeSoul> where is a good spot to download it?
<harshy> ubuntu.com
<neopsyche> Cheers people.. unity, peace, prosperity through ubuntu ;-)
<harshy> naturally
<acoustyk> mount: /dev/sda2 already mounted or /media busy
<acoustyk> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda2 is already mounted on /media
<harshy> tchus
<acoustyk> but no dice on the resizing
<howlingmadhowie> this is soooo cool :) berkeley's started posting entire lectures on youtube :) :) :)
<CreativeSoul> all i can find is the current distro to download
<it-linux> CreativeSoul | really?  I check out now
<CreativeSoul> where do you find the beta download pages?
<CreativeSoul> i used to be able to easily find it before
<harshy> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta
<howlingmadhowie> CreativeSoul: have a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-09942533e683a9d0224069978a37043a49572274
<Flannel> CreativeSoul: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/beta/
<theMuss> Hi - linux noob, just replaced xp with ubuntu and can't get the dhcp stuff to go. Looks to me like it's asigning me an outside ip. Can anyone help or point me at a good guide
<decay> usr13, Hello i am back
<\\ZimmY> when i start kde it stops at window manager
<CreativeSoul> thanks everyone
<CreativeSoul> very very much
<harshy> CreativeSoul: cheers
<wabiD> is there anything similar to autogk for linux?
<scguy318> theMuss: outside IP? like non-private?
<it-linux> CreativeSoul | ;)
<howlingmadhowie> theMuss: how are you connecting to the net?
<Riga> secret
<howlingmadhowie> theMuss: i mean wireless or wired?
<decay> usr13, still there man?
<decay> I made a server in python. I can connect to it from my own machine, but others outside can't Any help on this would be appreciated
<decay> Does ubuntu block ports?
<harshy> decay: not unless you edited firewall rules
<decay> harshy, how do i view this?
<gnani> clear
<tetreaul> decay: router?
<decay> No idea. ill check the settings
<howlingmadhowie> decay: can others in your network connect to the service?
<jacobat> How does one configure the IP address of a feisty server?
<jacobat> I can't seem to find the relevant documentation, it all seems to relate to desktop installations
<howlingmadhowie> decay: ubuntu by default does not block any ports. however, you have to advertise the service on a port. i tend to install inetd and enter my services in /etc/inetd.conf
<blooshoo> is there a good place to find drivers for hardware for linux?
<usr13> blooshoo: drivers for what hardware?
<it-linux> I'm back
<blooshoo> i have a external maxtor harddirve (that connects via usb 2.0..) and linux dosent even detect it
<Kokswijk> Morning
<theMuss> scguy318: Yeah its 169.254 rather than the 192.168
<blooshoo> i can find windows and mac drivers =P
<usr13> blooshoo: you must have a really stripped down kernel?
<decay> howlingmadhowie, let me try.
<it-linux> blooshoo | what Ubuntu version have you used?
<theMuss> howlingmadhowie: wired, with a belkin router
<kimurin> !help | kimurin
<usr13> blooshoo: what do you mean, "doesn't detect it"?
<howlingmadhowie> theMuss: that ip-address seems to suggest that dhcp isn't working
<blooshoo> its a almost fresh gnome install :-* i dont know exactly which version it is
<usr13> blooshoo: are you sure?
<decay> howlingmadhowie, inetd.conf is blank. is that normal?
<blooshoo> use13 klike in windows you plug it in and fire it up and it says it sees it and showsup :v
<blooshoo> new hardware blahblahbalh
<blooshoo> im not familar with installing hardware on a linux distro though so i could be missing something simple
<howlingmadhowie> decay: once you've just install inetd, the file will be blank. now you can add a service to it. have a look at the syntax in man inetd
<scguy318> theMuss: looks like the fine autoconf :( something wrong with DHCP
<it-linux> blooshoo | on Feitsy there's nothing trouble, I've usually use external HDD by USB
<scguy318> blooshoo: well, wut hardware
<usr13> blooshoo: do you have a serious question? Are you serious?
<Kokswijk> Open Question: I googled on it but i couldn't find it anywhere. I am in a Windows domain (lets say bla.com) with my ubuntu machine. If i want to go to a internal website (using Firefox), lets say on a computer Harry, i type http://Harry. When i do this in windows, it automatically resolves in the network name but in ubuntu it tries and find Harry.com. when i type Harry.bla.com, (domain name) it finds the server. What am i doing wrong and where should i look to
<howlingmadhowie> decay: then you can start the inetd superdemon (though i imagine it already is running: /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
<blooshoo> I am serious ?
<decay> howlingmadhowie, thank you. but i don't think this is the right answer. Suppose i distribute my program. I wouldn't want others to have to go throught his
<scguy318> blooshoo: what hardware?
<decay> through this*
<it-linux> blooshoo | are using live cd?
<blooshoo> its a external harddrive
<blooshoo> (maxtor onetouch II )
<usr13> If you have a ubuntu install and the external hard drive is in working order, you should be able to mount it.
<it-linux> blooshoo | now try re-connect again
<scguy318> Kokswijk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206 may be insightful
<howlingmadhowie> decay: that's true, although most distributions have inetd or xinetd by default. you could add openbsd-inetd to the requirements if you distribute a deb, or you can look into making your program generate a background process which can listen to a port (assuming you haven't done that already)
<Kokswijk> scguy318: Thank you, i will look into it
<it-linux> usr13 | what do you think about blooshoo's problem?
<scguy318> Kokswijk: backup as usual of course, and it seems a bit old
<firefrog_> join #hack
<scguy318> blooshoo: there should be zero problem using the device, is GNOME not automounting it?
<blooshoo> yes its not automounting it, or if it is  i see no indication of iti
<theMuss> Okay I've gone to System > admin > network and clicked on help. on their example the wied connection has a network card symbol on mine it has like a rj45 connecter as the symbol. does this mean ubuntu hasn't picked up the card. how do i check that???
<decay> howlingmadhowie, i wsee
<decay> thank you
<Kokswijk> scguy318: Back up of course! This topic looks logical. Ill go test it. Thanks for the help!
<scguy318> theMuss: pastebin the output of ifconfig in Terminal?
<scguy318> !pastebin | theMuss
<ubotu> theMuss: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> Kokswijk: np
<it-linux> blooshoo | type this on terminal : fdisk -l
<decay> howlingmadhowie, openbsd-inetd isnt installed. installing now
<scguy318> Kokswijk: i imagine you would just append the new words to the line, on my Feisty, i have some extras
<aata> hey can anyone tell me a way to edit a text file through the terminal... that is through a single command - not vi or emacs...
<theMuss> scguy318: thanks, 2 secs
<scguy318> aata: nano?
<blooshoo> linux this does nothing =(
<usr13> blooshoo: what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<scguy318> blooshoo: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l? looks like you might have to mount manually
<overclucker> aata: you could give sed a poke
<theMuss> haha - i'm on a different machine due to the internet being down - is there something that i should be looking for to check
<usr13> blooshoo:  in a terminal window type:   uname -a
<usr13> blooshoo: what does it say?
<aata> overclucker, what?
<it-linux> blooshoo | sorry now try this : sudo -l then ( you will prompt for password ) fdisk -l
<aata> !sed | aata
<scguy318> theMuss: well, is there a nice eth0 interface?
<blooshoo> Linux b130 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<scguy318> blooshoo: pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l? looks like you might have to mount manually
<DerangedDingo> aata: I think you can do it somehow like this: "nano -optionican'tremember /path/to/file "echo linegettingaddedtothefile"
<it-linux> blooshoo | you using Ubuntu Feisty
<blooshoo> also linux i did that and i see a drive the correct size listed
<overclucker> aata: sed is used for text relpacement, which may or may not be what you are asking for
<it-linux> blooshoo | and how bout your external HDD? Is it recognize?
<it-linux> blooshoo | or listed there?
<theMuss> scguy318: I'm getting no rx packets sent????
<usr13> blooshoo So you can see the drive after all?
<scguy318> blooshoo: then just simply make a new mount point, say /mnt/external, then do sudo mount /dev/yourexternaldevice /mnt/external
<blooshoo> i dunno. should I PM you this stuff? :D its all kind of forgin and new to me
<scguy318> theMuss: could be something wrong with your setup :(
<it-linux> blooshoo | ok
<deadlyninja> does anyone know of a user friendly application to edit mpeg transport streams losslessly, i basically just want to cut data off the front and ends
<aata> no see what i want to do is write a shell script that adds a certain line (that i tell the command) to a certain place in a certain file... that possible?
<Sorcererbob> I'm looking for a MSN equivalent. I don't need support for other protocols (I like Xchat for IRC, and thats all I use). I need webcam support. I've tried GAIM (no cam), aMSN (feels all wrong) and Kopete (using it now, but its got the KDE feel to it). Suggestions?
<blooshoo> hmm i need to register
<usr13> blooshoo: Do you see an icon on the desktop labled "disk"?
<overclucker> aata: that would be sed
<theMuss> scguy318: okay - thanks for your help
<aata> so should i try sudo apt-get install sed?
<howlingmadhowie> deadlyninja: you can see if kino of cinerella can import them
<it-linux> blooshoo | could you paste your /dev list?
<overclucker> aata: you might alredy have it
<aata> ah yes i do
<notdarkyet> how do i connect to other computers on my network to transfer files
<aata> is anyone here familiar with cairo dock?
<howlingmadhowie> deadlyninja: i mean kino or cinerella :)
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: mmmm
<howlingmadhowie> notdarkyet: what operating system is on the other computers?
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: im drawing a blank for all your criteria
<notdarkyet> windows
<usr13>  notdarkyet scp
<Sorcererbob> scguy318: Yeah, me too. GAIM is the only one that I've used that feels like a GNOME application, but it doesn't have cam support
<howlingmadhowie> notdarkyet: right click on the file you want to share and select "share" (or whatever it is in english)
<usr13> scp filename username@192.168.1.21:Desktop
<Jtkiefer> any idea on what the next LTS release is going to be?
<notdarkyet> more specifically i would like to get music files from the other computer to mine
<aata> overclucker, in totally unfamiliar with sed so could you help me out with the syntax?
<Jtkiefer> or more accurately when it'll be] 
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> howlingmadhowie: net shere
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: im blank :(
<usr13> notdarkyet: scp filename username@192.168.1.21:Desktop
<vlt> Jtkiefer: 2008-04
<scguy318> !im
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<Sorcererbob> no worries, thanks anyway
<howlingmadhowie> notdarkyet: then share the folder containing the music files on the windows box and then on ubuntu goto -> places-> network
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: add KMess to your list, but it's KDE :P
<overclucker> aata try #bash, they they are good at that stuff
<howlingmadhowie> notdarkyet: you may have to wait a minute or two until the share appears. smb is notriously slow
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: you can skin aMSN, but I do agree it kinda lacks the GNOME look
<aata> ok thanks :)
<Jtkiefer> vlt, ok thanks
<scguy318> Sorcererbob: but thats what I use for the extra MSN features
<Sorcererbob> fair enough
<notdarkyet> ok, because nothing was showing up in network
<Sorcererbob> I think I'll just stick with KDE
<Sorcererbob> the devil I know V the devil I don't
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> Guys what should I do to protect my linux except useing a firewall?
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: thank you :)
<Sorcererbob> with kopete *
<notdarkyet> another quick question, anyone ever have there left or right speaker not working randomly
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: if you have any services open, have a look at making them more secure (for example dissable root login to an ssh server)
<scguy318> ^LadyVaMplrKA^: don't give away passwords, dont look at porn/warez/bad stuff, don't fall victim to phishing
<notdarkyet> its hit or miss on startup for me
<Sorcererbob> notdarkyet: I'd be thinking hardware fault. Loose wires?
<vlt> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: Protect against what?
<notdarkyet> i have a laptop
<Jtkiefer> scguy318, don't look at porn, that defies human nature?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> look now
<Sorcererbob> notdarkyet: ...so? loose wires on the inside?
<blooshootoo> also whoever asked: nothing is on my desktop except my music folder :D
<Jtkiefer> scguy318, meant to say, don't look at porn? that defies human nature!
<scguy318> Jtkiefer: well, um, use...protection :)
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> I have an ADSL modem standing before the pc,and a firewall - Firestarter i did the ip tables and rullz but i am afraid they might use SUN RPO against me
<Sorcererbob> protection from what? zee germans?
<overclucker> porn is only for experienced users
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> so any suggestions?
<notdarkyet> i will check in the morning then, i mean if it was the driver it would either work on it wouldnt right?
<howlingmadhowie> notdarkyet: smb is a horrible protocol and almost broken. it may be easier to install an ftp-server on the linux box (apt-get install vsftpd), and then install graphical ftp clients on the windows boxes.
<notdarkyet> or not on
<scguy318> ^LadyVaMplrKa^: while there's probably about 0 malware that's targeted at Linux, you'll probably want to focus on the human factor
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> any ideas?
<scguy318> ^LadyVaMplrKa^: Ubuntu doesn't run any services on public interfaces by default so
<arinomi> Is there any apt-get font packages
<arinomi> ?
<scguy318> !font
<notdarkyet> ok thanks howl, i will do some research
<scguy318> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jtkiefer> scguy, indeed, you wouldn't go to a strange country and connect with all the women there without connection, don't let your computer connect to all the strange computers on the itnernet without protection, sorry trojans aren't allowed here :)
<overclucker> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: replace you retinal scanner with a high powered laser
<Jtkiefer> *internet
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: have a look in ->system->administration->diagnose network and enter your own ip-address for a port scan
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> :D
<scguy318> Jkkiefer: lool
<scguy318> ^LadyVaMplrKa^: whatever SUN RPO is (Sun RPC?), Ubuntu probably isn't running it
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> this is something that overwhelms the firewall but i have no idea how it works :(
<apparle> help with sound card
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: it would have to be pretty good to overwhelm netfilter...
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> and the Firestarter keeps  beeping
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> tima at a time
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: now that's interesting
<howlingmadhowie> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: do you have an ssh server installed and running?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> should I use Cryptcat or Natcat on ubuntu?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> no i dont
<sakuranet02_> h
<tomato> can someone help me with bash script?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> i know it sounds lame and i am probably one of the many noobs but I need some help
<apparle> I have a funny problem! input from mic gets reproduced from speakers but no recording is possible
<Blackgoth> yeah a lady like ^LadyVaMpIrKa^  using linux, boo lame! ;)
<tomato> i want to change user to change user to root using bash
<tomato> is it possible?
<vlt> ^LadyVaMpIrKa^: Depends on your needs. What do you want cryptcat for that ssh can't do for you?
<Blackgoth> tomato: you want your current user to become root? of just sudo access?
<tomato> a sudo access
<tomato> eg i want to restart mysql on bash
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> Blackgoth : well that's life u see lots like me :D
<Blackgoth> just open a terminal > as root or as a sudo user nano -w /etc/sudoers add your user and be done with it tomato
<Madpilot> Blackgoth, bashing other users is never cool. Don't start.
<Jtkiefer>  about to pull an upgrade, if I don't accidentally nuke my system I'll see you all on the other side of 6.10, wish me luck
<Blackgoth> Madpilot: who did i bash?
<Madpilot> Blackgoth, that sounded a lot like a swipe at ^LadyVaMpIrKa^ a few lines ago...
<tomato> it wouldnt propmt for password?
<Blackgoth> you failed to understand a smiley.
<alexbobp> how do I resize my x server from the command line?
<overclucker> Madpilot: i think they wre having goth moment or sumthin
<Daverocks> alexbobp: you mean change the resolution?
<Blackgoth> tomato: it will still ask for a password, if you want a user to only restart certain services please take a good look at the man file.
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> Oo
<Blackgoth> overclucker: who is bashing who now.
<alexbobp> Daverocks: yeah
<Daverocks> alexbobp: xrandr can do it
<overclucker> i dunno, i cant even pretend to understand half the subcultures today
<Jtkiefer> ok, Could not calculate the upgrade: A Unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade
<alexbobp> Daverocks: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> tomato: then make the bash script owned by root and set the sticky bit for uid
<mrgenixus> hullo -- can someone point me to a download url for ubuntu's installer package?
<mrgenixus> I need the linux version
<Daverocks> mrgenixus: "installer package"?
<Blackgoth> mrgenixus: www.ubuntu.com > download
<overclucker> Blackgoth: sorry, just trying to make somthin big outa nuthin :D
<Blackgoth> and there is only one version of ubuntu, and that IS linux :)
<tomato> i want a none user to restart mysql on bash script wihtout asking for password? is it possible?
<mrgenixus> no, no. I need the system command (e.g. bin) debian-installer or ubuntu-installer (preferabbly in .deb form)
<Blackgoth> http://packages.ubuntu.org mrgenixus
<Jtkiefer> ok, Could not calculate the upgrade: A Unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade, anyone know what this is about? I got it while trying to do an upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 using the alternative cd
<mrgenixus> Blackgoth: how do I search that?
<Blackgoth> with the searchbutton?
<howlingmadhowie> Jtkiefer: you're using a cd to do the upgrade? i didn't know that was possible
<Mazhasai> 35
<Madpilot> howlingmadhowie, the alternative CD can act as a repo
<aata> is it wise to upgrade to gutsy beta now?
<Jtkiefer> howling, it is using the alternative cd
<Blackgoth> it's pritty stable right now aata
<Madpilot> Blackgoth, mrgenixus - it's packages.ubuntu.com not .org
<aata> and the download upgrade is about 700 mb?
<Blackgoth> my bad Madpilot , bit too mutch packages.debian.org :+
<howlingmadhowie> Madpilot: so if you've installed extra packages which aren't on the cd and don't have an internet connection, you may run into dependency problems
<apparle> can i request CDs for gutsy
<Blackgoth> apparle: if you click on the beta download, there is a request cd form
<Madpilot> howlingmadhowie, yes - the CD is good for kernel/Gnome/OOo/GIMP and some of the other large standard packages, though
<apparle> but is it stable
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> Oo
<dgjones_> apparle, its still getting lots of updates
<mrgenixus> so does ubuntu use the debain-installer to install now, or it a different application
<Madpilot> apparle, the Gutsy CDs won't be pressed or shipped until it's been released as stable
<Jtkiefer> here's the errors I got while trying to do the upgrade through update manager
<dgjones_> apparle, i installed from the Beta cd yesterday, even with a that which had only been downloaded the same day, there was 203 updates via the internet
<Jtkiefer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39515/
<Merijn> how do I make the remote access service start at the ubuntu login screen?
<duffyd> hi, I've just updated my kernel for my edgy distro to 2.6.17-12 and I'm having problems with my ipw3945 interface
<duffyd> anyone else experienced problems with the ipw3945?
<scguy318> duffyd: not me but what's the issue
<Madpilot> mrgenixus, the standard installer for Ubuntu is via LiveCD. the alternative CD has the traditional text installer
<landon_> can anyone help me install compiz
<mrgenixus> ok
<Adam_eM> hi
<duffyd> basically it seems to associate with the AP fine but then as traffic starts to pass through the interface it de-associates (if there is such a word ;)
<alexbobp> landon_: sudo apt-get install compiz
<alexbobp> and then, from command line, compiz --replace
<mrgenixus> I just want the binary (which is apparently not in the debain-installer package... do you know which package does have it?
<scguy318> duffyd: anything in system logs?
<it-linux> duffyd | I try on search in my ubuntu, there's no such thing like ipw3945?
<landon_> it says it cant find the package
<scguy318> duffyd: perhaps a weak signal?
<Jtkiefer> here's all the errors I got while trying the upgrade using gksu update-manager http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39515/
<scguy318> it-linux: its a kernel module
<Blackgoth> hm, my ipw3945 never worked :p
<lunz> anyone knows how to install wireless DWL-G122 usb Ver c from Automatix2?anyone please tq
<duffyd> scguy318: well I'm sitting right next to the AP
<Madpilot> mrgenixus, haven't a clue. You might try #ubuntu-devel
<mrgenixus> thanks
<Adam_eM> i would like to perform some software installation because i have pure text mode system. the point is when i connect my machine to lan, i haven't got net access as well
<AJ--> hello all just wanna ask wat seem to be my problem with my kiba.. coz it display 2 docks and i cant place it in the buttom part
<scguy318> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<scguy318> lunz: that said, what chipset is it?
<alexbobp> landon_: which repos do you have enabled?
<Adam_eM> and i don't know the router ip address
<scguy318> duffyd: mm, anything in logs?
<duffyd> scguy318: all I've got in my logs is: [17179909.276000]  ipw3945: association process canceled
<duffyd> other than that everything is fine
<duffyd> scguy318: well that is according to dmesg anyway
<scguy318> duffyd: weird, dunno :(
<AJ--> hello all just wanna ask wat seem to be my problem with my kiba.. coz it display 2 docks and i cant place it in the buttom part
<duffyd> scguy318: I've just moved my laptop to another house (new one) and was working fine earlier today. Only difference is that I updated the kernel :(
<mrgenixus> AJ--: you're goin to have to ask the question differently
<tomato> can i switch user on bash script?
<mrgenixus> asking the same question twice is pointless
<scguy318> lunz: what chipset is it?
<scguy318> duffyd: hmph, dunno :(
<AJ--> i installed the kiba dock and the problem is .. wen i start it.. 2 docks came up and it wont display at the buttom part
<duffyd> scguy318: np
<Merijn> how do I make the remote access service start at the ubuntu login screen?
<howlingmadhowie> tomato: you can do, provided the process has enough rights
<Merijn> I can only SSH to my ubuntu server after it reboots, I can't log it into the GUI without connecting a keyboard and a screen :(
<tomato> e.g. my bash is  #!/bin/sh     su root
<tomato> how to enter password automatically? can it possible?
<mrgenixus> Merijn:  I think you're looking for an XDMCP-based terminal server
<howlingmadhowie> tomato: if you want a process to be run by root, change the owner of the script to root and set the sticky bit for uid
<mrgenixus> the vino-server (the one you're using) only works once a user is logged in
<mrgenixus> it runs in user mode
<Woet> How do i show my workspaces on a cube? I checked the box in desktop effects, and i restarted ubuntu, but still no effect.
<lunz> scguy318:how to check the chipset?
<mrgenixus> the login screen is designed to prevent that sort of appication from running
<scguy318> lunz: pastebin the output of lspci
<jtkiefer> can anyone point me to the edgyupdate page on the wiki again, I had to restart so I lost the link
<scguy318> !pastebin | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> lunz: though you'll likely use ndiswrapper
<musikgoat> can anyone help with nfsd,  i have it running on the server (verified 2,3,4 running in rpcinfo -p), and i try to connect with the following fstab entry: 192.168.1.4:/mnt/disk1/ /media/link_nfs nfs rw,user,noauto 0 0
<mrgenixus> you may want to see is gdm can be configured to run 'vino-server' as well -- that would be in the gdm documentation.
<tomato> set the sticky bit for uid? <--- what it means?
<jtkiefer> can anyone point me to the edgyupdate page on the wiki again, I had to restart so I lost the link
<musikgoat> I get this error:   mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.4' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<scguy318> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scguy318> might not be it
<bullgard4> df shows for /dev/sda7  "available 519712 (kB)", but Gedit "free: 1,04 GiB." How to explain this contradiction? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15665/)
<duffyd> scguy318: fyi http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202943
<Woet> How do i show my workspaces on a cube? I checked the box in desktop effects, and i restarted ubuntu, but still no effect.
<duffyd> scguy318: no solution in there but hey others have reported the issue ;)
<jtkiefer> pastebin|Jtkiefer
<jtkiefer> !pastebin|jtkiefer
<jtkiefer> I'm getting errors when trying to run the 6.06-6.10 upgrade, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39516/ has the entire error display
<jtkiefer> and I had no better luck running the cd upgrade
<jtkiefer> anyone have any ideas?
<overclucker> jtkiefer: how set are you on upgrading, instead of getting a newer iso?
<jtkiefer> overclucker, it's that bad is it?
<Merijn> mrgenixus > how about autologin then?
<jtkiefer> overclucker, nm then, I'll just stick with .06
<overclucker> jtkiefer: just a question, but yes dist upgrades arer messy
<overclucker> jtkiefer: why?
<jtkiefer> I originally tried a clean install of 7.04 and it ended up turning out disasterously
<jtkiefer> everythign that could go wrong did, wipe and reinstall, and something different went wrong, over and over
<overclucker> jtkiefer: oh so you had a bad experience
<curs0r> I'm in gutsy, I have sound when gdm show the login screen (i hear the drums) but when I log in there is no sound
<curs0r> sound works in fluxbox but not gnome
<jtkiefer> overclucker, almost made me long for xp
* jtkiefer shudders
<overclucker> jtkiefer: it isn't very hard to install safely
<jtkiefer> overclucker, I know, and I did it by the book as it were using the graphical install, which makes me think that it may be caused by a hardware issue of some sort underlying it, all the more reason to leave it be for the moment since I currently have a working install
<overclucker> jtkiefer: you just need to have the backups, and somthing like supergrub, or a grub boot disk
<overclucker> jtkiefer: did the install produce error mesages?
<shiznit> anyone try FSO on ubuntu?
<aztracker1> FSO?
<jtkiefer> overclucker, don't think so
<overclucker> jtkiefer: it just didn't boot?
<overclucker> cause it's not to terribly uncommon for grub install to fail
<rzimek78> I have a hidden file and wanna change it not to be hidden. How to do this from the terminal?
<Merijn> I put an extra harddrive in my computer, it's NTFS - how do I mount it?
<overclucker> rzimek78: mv .filename filename
<jtkiefer> overclucker, the clean 6.10 messages, one time it did actually boot but then it promptly crashed out when it tried to load x
<scguy318> Merijn: read-write or ro?
<jtkiefer> I'll probably eventually just try it again eventually but not for awhile
<scguy318> Merijn: and mount on boot?
<curs0r> I'm in gutsy, I have sound when gdm show the login screen (i hear the drums) but when I log in there is no sound mplayer has sound in fluxbox but not gnome
<Merijn> scguy318 > ro
<silviu> good morning
<Merijn> mount on boot would be great
<scguy318> !gutsy | curs0r
<ubotu> curs0r: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<scguy318> Merijn: for now, you can just do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/here /mnt/point
<rzimek78> ok
<overclucker> jtkiefer: ah, well hopefully 7.10 will work, might want to install it on a free partition, just to be safe though
<scguy318> Merijn: for the fstab, it would be
<dgjones_> !ntfs | Merijn
<ubotu> Merijn: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<duffyd> temporarily offline. thanks
<jtkiefer> who thinks of the names for the releases, they need to be hit over the the head with a heavy object
<howlingmadhowie> tomato: i've done some research and linux doesn't like the suid bit being applied to bash scripts because of security problems. maybe ask in #bash how that is best done
<Madpilot> jtkiefer, the next one will be called Horny Heifer. Honest. :)
<aztracker1> where do I file a bug report re: gutsy beta's installer?
<scguy318> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<scguy318> there
<howlingmadhowie> Madpilot: almost. it's actually called hairy hardon, erm, i mean hardy heron
<overclucker> rzimek78bat doing so changes the name of the file, and so isn't recommended for system, or config files
<aztracker1> scguy318, thanks
<Merijn> I think I mounted the drive in my home folder, but now I can't access my home folder anymore
<Merijn> how do I unmount it?
<overclucker> rzimek78: if it's in you $HOME folder, don't do it
<scguy318> Merijn: sudo umount /mnt/point
<scguy318> Merijn: mount to an empty mount point
<Merijn> like what, /home/merijn/something?
<overclucker> rzimek78: just view it by issuing ctrl-h under nautilus, or ls -a in terminal
<scguy318> Merijn: sure
<scguy318> Merijn: just make sure the mount point exists of course
<Merijn> scguy318 > ok, it worked... now how do I make it so I can read it from a non-root account?
<SoulChild> hey all,.... how do i change the background color of my desktop between gdm login and desktopbackground image. already changed in gdm config and background properties but still have this ubuntu red. any ideas ?
<rzimek78> overclucker: mv .a a works :)
<corporal_clegg> hello, is there any software that can translate text and pdf?
<musikgoat> can anyone help with nfsd,  i have it running on the server (verified 2,3,4 running in rpcinfo -p), and i try to connect with the following fstab entry: 192.168.1.4:/mnt/disk1/ /media/link_nfs nfs rw,user,noauto 0 0    and I get this error:  mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.4' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<scguy318> Merijn: well, you can mount it with umask=000, or use some other mount option to have it mount with you as owner
<warfer> hello. can i ask what's a decent mailserver for beginners? thanks
<scguy318> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<scguy318> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> blah
<overclucker> rzimek78: where is this file or folder, it isn't system related is it?
<scguy318> warfer: hold up
<scguy318> warfer: Postfix is one
<Merijn> like this? sudo mount -t ntfs umask=000 /dev/hdc5 ~/goliath
<scguy318> with a comma, but yeah I think
<aztracker1> fyi: for anyone installing gutsy on a clean HD... the livecd version seems to stop loading the partitioner at 53% if there isn't a normal partition on the drive...
<scguy318> no
<scguy318> sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=000 /dev...
<Merijn> ok
<scguy318> that should be it
<rzimek78> overclucker: no, it was a text file
<Merijn> scguy318 > it worked, thanks a lot! :D
<scguy318> Merijn: np
<Crush`> how would i replace a character while it is being written to an external text file?
<Snuxoll> Crush` [program stuff here]  | [sed command]  > [file] 
<dgjones_> aztracker1, might be worth you mentioning that in ubuntu+1 where the gutsy support is going on, although not sure if its a gutsy thing, I had a similar thing with Fiesty with the alternate cd not being able to create partitions on a brand new drive, I had to use a gparted cd to partition then install using those partitions
<Crush`> i'm not all that great with sed
<Snuxoll> s/great/bad
<Snuxoll> See, not hard
<Snuxoll> http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html will help you
<motio> hi i am trying ti run googleearth and i get the error  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". any help
<arnath> i can't get my hdmi screen to work at anything above 640x480 (and the top & bottom bar are partly off the screen)
<warfer> Crush`, or use proggie | tr string newstring
<Snuxoll> motio: What video card do you have?
<motio> ati card
<crdlb> motio, that's because you're in Xgl
<crdlb> put DISPLAY=:0    in front of whatever you're running
<crdlb> so DISPLAY=:0 /path/to/googleearth
<Snuxoll> Makes me glad my ati card runs AIGLX...
<guitarist> what can i use as telnet on ubuntu?
<cl3ns> guitarist: telnet server or telnet client ?
<guitarist> telnet server i think, to make an egg
<guitarist> cl3ns
<Crush`> Snuxoll: thanks :-)
<cl3ns> telnetd
<cl3ns> guitarist: apt-cache search telnetd
<motio> crdlb i put display in front and dont work
<guitarist> how can i reach that cl3ns? sorry im newbie
<Woet> How do i show my workspaces on a cube? I checked the box in desktop effects, and i restarted ubuntu, but still no effect.
<Snuxoll> Woet: Make sure you have four workspaces...
<cl3ns> apt-get install telnetd and after check man telnetd
<Woet> oh
<cl3ns> Provides: telnet-server
<Snuxoll> Woet: Then disable it and re-enable it
<Woet> ok
<Snuxoll> I had the same problem, always found it annoying...
<bimmerman1911> does anybody use gtkpod? i upgraded it, and now i cant figure out why i cant add songs to "local"...
<despotic> any gurus around this evening?
<guitarist> cl3ns: i tried apt-get install telnetd but i get error called couldnt open ( 13 permission denied ) and asks if im root
<arnath> when i boot it wiv my vga (and i dont even want a vga), the refresh rate is out of range, when i boot it with my hdmi (the one i want), i cant set the resolution higher then 640x480
<steve_j> morning all. would somoene mind recommending a decent web stats package that displays results via apache?
<motio> hi i am trying ti run googleearth and i get the error  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0". any help
<cl3ns> guitarist: sudo apt-get install telnetd
<bimmerman1911> nobody uses gtkpod?
<arnath> anyone have any experience with trying to get a hdmi to work correctly?
<fama_> hi
<scguy318> arnath: no
<despotic> is there a channel for more sound oriented issues?
<scguy318> arnath: I would look around for info on that
<arnath> scguy318: i have....
<fama_> when i have installed i linux before and want to add ubunut as a 2nd system, what do i have to do during install?
<guitarist> cl3ns: done now thanks last question, will i access that from terminal?
<fama_> im now in partition menu
<scguy318> amath: as for monitor issue, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arnath> scguy318: i have done that many a time (without the -phigh though)
<NetGear> hi all
<arnath> scguy318: what does the -phigh do?
<fama_> and the mount point from my old linux is getting from "/" to "/media/sda3"
<EXP2> in ubuntu, is it possible to deny user to change his/hers password?
<bSakiplayoy> hi leute
<NetGear> i am installing beryl
<bSakiplayoy> ich bin saki
<ferronica> when i do "sudo pppoeconf" it shows me multi modem what this mean ?
<NetGear> i get messag checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<NetGear> can amy one help
<Snuxoll> EXP2: Probably not without hacking some pam config files....
<NetGear> i get messag checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<motio> quit
<NetGear> defDfloyd, hi
<guitarist> cl3ns: done now thanks last question, will i access that from terminal?
<arnath> o ffs :| my windows are spawning outside my screen
<scguy318> arnath: only asks for important options
<arnath> how do i move them?
<TIX3> NetGear, maybe xml needs perl module?
<despotic> is there a way to completely reinstall my sound card?
<ferronica> i am using  UT star (Model NO. UT 300RTU)
<defDfloyd> hi NetGear :)
<TIX3> despotic, remake the kernel
<despotic> oh ya? Is that as scary as it sounds?
<NetGear> TIX3, how do i install that module
<NetGear> defDfloyd,  messag checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<scguy318> arnath: move what?
<ferronica> what is multimodem mode ?
<NetGear> defDfloyd, what should i do?
<scguy318> ferronica: do you mean multimonitor?
<cl3ns> guitarist: no idea never use it :)
<ferronica> scguy318: no
<ferronica> scguy318: modem
<defDfloyd> NetGear: sorry don't know that ... i'm a newbie myself ;)
<ferronica> scguy318:  "sudo pppoeconf" it shows me multi modem what this mean ?
<guitarist> cl3ns: :) thanks anyway
<guitarist> can anyone tell me how to use/reach telnetd after installing that?
<arnath> for some reason, all my windows are missing the top bar
<gangstersaki> hi
<gangstersaki> my name is saki
<gangstersaki> i have a problem
<gangstersaki> someone help pls
<dgjones_> !ask | gangster
<ubotu> gangster: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mortice> !ask > gangstersaki
<gangstersaki> ok
<gangstersaki> my probem is
<gangstersaki> i have
<gangstersaki> a very small
<dgjones_> !enter | gangstersaki
<ubotu> gangstersaki: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gangstersaki> harddrive
<ferronica> Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access             
<ferronica>            Concentrator of your provider did not respond. Please    
<ferronica>            check your network and modem cables. Another reason      
<ferronica>            for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe   
<ferronica>            process which controls the modem.
<gangstersaki> only 5 gb
<Mortice> !paste | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gangstersaki> wwill ubuntu install on it
<ferronica> oh my god sorry
<gangstersaki> can i install ubuntu on a 5gb harddrive
<Mortice> ferronica: heh. it wasn't too long. Just for future reference :)
<ferronica> i hurry i did that :(
<TIX3> NetGear, you could try sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl, but since im not currently on a debian distro, i can't say for sure
<ferronica> can any one explain what this error mean ?
<scguy318> gangstersaki: sure
<dgjones_> gangstersaki, it will probably install ok, but its going to be tight - Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements, minimum is 2Gb, but recommended is 8Gb
<degreseven> im trying to use gparted from the livecd to resize a partition, but ubuntu keeps auto mounting the partition in the middle of the resize. how can i disable the automounter?
<acuster> hey all, is there any program to find UTF-8 characters in text files?
<teKnofreak> acuster, find or view ?
<landon_> cananyone remote assit me installing compiz on my virtual machine
<acuster> find
<acuster> i suspect it's some spurious character somewhere in the file
<ePax> I installed kde-desktop on Feisty and does it mean that i run now Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu or?
<ferronica> how to remove previous Lancard info from ubuntu 7.04
<NetGear> TIX3, now i get message
<NetGear> TIX3, checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes
<NetGear> checking for msgfmt... no
<NetGear> checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no
<NetGear> checking for pkg-config... no
<NetGear> checking for COMAN... configure: error: The pkg-config script could not be found or is too old.  Make sure it
<NetGear> is in your PATH or set the PKG_CONFIG environment variable to the full
<NetGear> path to pkg-config.
<ferronica> previous one is D-Link ,current Realtek
<ferronica> eth0= D-Link ,eth1= Realtek
<scguy318> NetGear: sudo apt-get install pkg-config?
<scguy318> NetGear: i mean
<scguy318> well, eah
<scguy318> try that
<despotic> Does someone here use SPDIF output on their soundcard?
<despotic> should my system be able to auto-detect the optical outpu on my soundcard?
<scguy318> despotic: well, there might be a mixer setting for that
<arnath> man, i've had it bout up to here with ubuntu, how friggin hard is it to make a screen work :@
<Sorcererbob> trying to work dual screens?
<arnath> even single screen won't work well
<Sorcererbob> how old is the screen?
<arnath> very new
<arnath> LG tft tv
<arnath> via hdmi
<Sorcererbob> other screens work or not?
<jdecoste> what the package name again for the gcc/c++ compiler ?
<jdecoste> and the headers and stuff
<arnath> my old crt monitor works
<Sorcererbob> oh, is the image just all cramped and ugly looking?
<Sorcererbob> cause TVs generally have crappy resolutions and... well, they suck as monitors
<arnath> no, this is a tv meant also as computer monitor
<Sorcererbob> but is the picture just cramped/stretched looking?
<arnath> the problem is i simply can't get the resolution above 640x480
<scguy318> jdecoste: build-essential
<arnath> it "looks" great, the resolution is just crap
<arnath> (and the top & bottom bar are partly off the screen)
<Sorcererbob> drivers then?
<arnath> just installed latest
<jdecoste> scguy318: thx alot scguy318 ;)
<scguy318> arnath: have you tried doing: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then editing the Horiz/Vert ranges?
<scguy318> jdecoste: np
<Sorcererbob> is the TV 4:3 or 16:9?
<arnath> scguy318: in one of the previous installations, ye
<arnath> Sorcererbob: widescreen
<Sorcererbob> do your drivers support widescreen?
<arnath> scguy318: ive installed like 3 or 4 times now and i'm about to do it again as its fatally f***ed
<arnath> they should
<arnath> its the nvidia 8600gts
<tekhawk> anyone know of check reqister/bank account managment software something like quickbook quicken kmymoney ect for gnome
<aantipop> if i insert a usb-stick on a machine where the live-cd runs, will i have write access to the usb stick ?
<Sorcererbob> aantipop: FAT? yes. NTFS? no.
<Sorcererbob> arnath... um... thinking
<scguy318> aantipop: if you have ntfs-3g installed, then yes for the latter
<vitaly> Sorry if I ask question from FAQ. Today when I upgrade kubuntu 6.06 Adept crash with error 11 (SIGSEGV). So I can't start it and update anything else. I found this bug in bug list but can't solve the problem.
<aantipop> Sorcererbob, is it mounted not read-only ?
<aantipop> i think latest ubuntu has ntfs-3g out of the box ?
<dino_> aantipop: yep
<Sorcererbob> aantipop: ubuntu doesn't support writing to NTFS partitions natively. As scguy318 said, you need NTFS-3g
<Sorcererbob> FAT will work fine
<dino_> no write, you can read out of the box
<aantipop> ok
<cow2001> my firefox won't show which hyperlink was already clicked
<Sorcererbob> arnath: have you check: you have the restricted drivers activated and you're changing res through nvidia-settings?
<cow2001> anyone aware of this problem?
<arnath> Sorcererbob: yes restricted drivers and yes nvidia-settings
<arnath> Sorcererbob: though atm im trying 7.10 and also tried the screens & something way
<arnath> but that fatally ruined it :|
<dino_> Anyone know why there arent any restricted drivers for my ati radeon hd2400?
<Sorcererbob> are you doing anything silly like trying to run beryl/compiz over it?
<arnath> Sorcererbob: in 7.10 its automatically on ye?
<Sorcererbob> oh. yeah, sorry.
<arnath> in 7.4 i didnt try to run beryl/compiz
<Sorcererbob> try disabling it.
<arnath> actually
<arnath> it seems to have disabled itself
<Sorcererbob> try forcing the res in xorg,conf?
<kane77> cow2001, on no pages? sometimes people overwrite the defaults...
<Sorcererbob> (make sure to cp xorg.conf xorgbackup.conf first)
<Jordan_U> arnath, If it has disabled itself then your drivers are probably not configured properly
<arnath> with only my tv in, and the xorg.conf listing the resolutions, still doesn't allow me to change it
<Jordan_U> arnath, check "glxinfo"
<arnath> Jordan_U: it worked at first (with the drivers), but then i was messing around with nvidia-settings and the 7.10 way of doing the screens
<arnath> and somewhere along the line it turned itself off, not sure why
<cow2001> kane77, i know. i just noticed father changed many widgets in the task bars
<arnath> but anyway, im doing a reinstall atm
<aantipop> ntfs-3g is installed by default in gutsy
<Jordan_U> arnath, You should be asking about this in #ubuntu+1 also
<cow2001> kane77, he's doing stuff without even realising it.
<arnath> Jordan_U: i have...many times
<cow2001> kane77, changing stuff
<tekhawk> anyone know accounting software option for ubuntu
<Sorcererbob> is ubuntu+1 the support channel for 7.10?
<arnath> Jordan_U: they aren't too forthcoming
<ruinyourlife> I think i have been wrongfully blocked username theworldssaddest homepage www.lemonparty.org
<rob> sigh
<ruinyourlife> lulz
<Jordan_U> arnath, You are running Beta software, you really expect support for it ? :)
<ruinyourlife> im really bored
<arnath> Jordan_U: i tried like 2 or 3 installs of 7.4 first
<rob> ruinyourlife, don't do that again
<ruinyourlife> lol
<arnath> Jordan_U: i couldn't get it to work there, so i guessed i would try 7.10 since it has improved monitor support
<kane77> tekhawk, do you mean personal or some kind of professional?
<Jordan_U> arnath, If you are going to use the Ubuntu tools don't use nvidia-settings, try deleting your xorg.conf and restart X
<HuricaneHarry> dino_: restricted is just a licence type. I could have contained the drivers made by ATI.
<arnath> Jordan_U: also, after using the ubuntu tools, xrandr (or something) wouldn't work anymore
<arnath> kept crashing on login
<dino_> HuricaneHarry: dont know what you mean, but can i get beryl/compiz to work? :)
<guitarist> I installed putty to my ubuntu but dont know how and where to reach that? does anyone know about tht
<dino_> btw, is hd(mi) supported in linux?
<arnath> dino_: apparantly not
<ech0dish> you should just buy a refurbished ubuntu pc from me instead, http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<arnath> dino_: im having massive problems
<dino_> arcade: i've read that it's not supported, Yet
<Jordan_U> arnath, Again, move your xorg.conf ( rename it ) so it won't be used then restart X, it will then have you reconfigure X again and I am guessing it will work as long as you don't use nvidia-settings
<arnath> Jordan_U: will try that once its reinstalled
<guitarist> I installed putty to my ubuntu but dont know how and where to reach that? does anyone know about tht
<Mortice> guitarist: why install putty? ubuntu comes with all the tools putty requires.
<Jordan_U> arnath, If you are re-installing then there is no need, just install the nvidia drivers with Restricted Manager and don't use nvidia-settings, and if it doesn't work then please file a bug report
<ech0dish> lol putty
<Mortice> guitarist: sorry, I mean "putty provides", not "putty requires"
<gerst> alt+f2 putty ?
<arnath> Jordan_U: ok (where exactly do i file the bug report?)
<Jordan_U> guitarist, open a terminal and use ssh
<Jordan_U> !bugs | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<ech0dish> ssh 111.111.111.111
<arnath> k
<guitarist> Mortice: and Jordan_U i want to make my own server and make an egg, i thought the best way is putty, do you any idea else
<gerst> putty is ok
<gerst> apt-get install putty
<Jordan_U> guitarist, Putty is an ssh client, linux has a built in ssh client, it's called ssh :)
<gerst> then Applications-Internet-putty
<hangthedj> OpenSSH, a Openbsd port
<hangthedj> :p
<guitarist> gerst: installed now thanks
<Jordan_U> !ssh | guitarist
<guitarist> Jordan_U: can you tell me how to reach ssh to make my own shell?
<ubotu> guitarist: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<guitarist> oh thnks
<ech0dish> you should just wine putty.exe
<HuricaneHarry> dino_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<ech0dish> haha...
<ikonia> ech0dish putty exists on linux, and in ubuntu repos
<dino_> HuricaneHarry: none of the HD cards are even mentioned
<Jordan_U> ikonia, Yea, but why would you use it?
<ech0dish> sarcasm
<dino_> HuricaneHarry: and i've heard rumors of hd26000 can run compiz...
<ikonia> Jordan_U ues of the putty keygen tools, the pagent, I wouldn't use it but some do
<HuricaneHarry> dino_ : dont go on rumors, check your info.
<cow2001> how do i revert to defaults in firefox?
<ikonia> cow2001 what defaults ?
<cow2001> everything
<HuricaneHarry> dino_ : If a card is not mentioned it doesnt mean it doesnt work, its just not supported (yet)
<gerst> just delete your mozilla/firefox folder
<ikonia> cow2001 like what ?
<gerst> under home
<cow2001> ikonia, like hyperlink colours
<ikonia> cow2001 gerst had an easy option, delete your .mozzila fold in your home dir
<cow2001> ikonia, then i'd have to install and set everything in firefox again
<gerst> thats your default firefox config
<ikonia> cow2001 then change all the settings back by hand
<cow2001> it's a shame i can't choose a bulk of variables in about:config and then choose revert
<ikonia> cow2001 not really
<cow2001> why not?
<HuricaneHarry> cow2001: optinaly move ~/.firefox out of the way... ( so you can place it back )
<ikonia> most people don't want that specific need
<TheSkorm> !porn > TheSkorm
<cow2001> democracy sucks ;(
<TheSkorm> cow2001: http://www.tysknews.com/LiteStuff/cow_politics.htm
<dino_> HuricaneHarry: not supported yet, i like that. you could have told me that right away..... i only need the hope
<Sorcererbob> go team communism
<cow2001> go team accelerationists
<HuricaneHarry> cow2001: Ive never done this, but maybe "diff" 2 .firefox dirs ?
<cow2001> HuricaneHarry, oh boy
<cow2001> TheSkorm, :)
<HuricaneHarry> dino_ : I could have told you right away, then you would have learned nothing, now you know where to find information.
<NetGear> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<NetGear>   xserver-xorg-video-vmware: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4) but 2:1.1.1-21 is to be installed
<NetGear> E: Broken packages
<NetGear> help help
<TheSkorm> What NetGear ?
<TheSkorm> Broken leg?
<TheSkorm> ar> help help
<TheSkorm> 19:24:26 < TheSkorm> What NetGear ?
<TheSkorm> ops
<TheSkorm> silly drag and drop
<TheSkorm> Want me to get a doctor
<NetGear> TheSkorm, i am installing vmware i got this message?
<arnath> Jordan_U: now beryl/compiz is working again, but its not detecting my second screen at all (the ubuntu tools)
<Jordan_U> arnath, File a bug
<Javid> My 802.11 card seems to have randomly stopped working. The only thing I can think of having done to cause this was a dpkg-reconfigure wireshark. I attempted removal of the driver and loading it into ndiswrapper again, with no luck.
<Javid> It has a green and yellow light, and normally they both blink, now just the green one does
<animimotus> hello
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I was wondering how Ubuntu would handle being copied to another blank HD, and how I would go about doing that.
<scguy318> GreyWolfe: dd
<Javid> My next step will be an examination of the pcmcia port, for bent pins
<GreyWolfe> scguy318: ?
<dgjones_> !backup | GreyWolfe
<ubotu> GreyWolfe: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<scguy318> GreyWolfe: the dd command is probably what u want
<NetGear> i got the folloling errror iam installing vmware
<NetGear>   xserver-xorg-video-vmware: Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.4) but 2:1.1.1-21 is to be installed
<lavender> semarang
<ikonia> NetGear your xorg dependencies for vmware are not met
<NetGear> ikonia, how can i fullfill it ?
<hgjjjf> is there any coders/programers in here?
<ikonia> NetGear either find the dependencies, which I doubt exist at the moment as it looks like your using a gusty version, or downgrade vmware to a version with less dependencies
<GreyWolfe> scguy318: All I am really trying to do is re-install Windows on my main drive, and I have heard Windows isn't a fan of booting from anything other than the mrimary drive. Would it be easier to just re-install Ubuntu, as I have not done all that much to it, and the new version is coming out this month anyways
<ikonia> hgjjjf: for what ?
<ikonia> GreyWolfe if you can live without it, hang on for a week or so for the 18th
<hgjjjf> ikonia, im looking for coder/programer that can show me some simple thngs to do
<NetGear> ikonia, i am using apt-get install vmware?
<ikonia> hgjjjf in what languages ? join a channel for the appropiate language you want to learn
<animimotus> why a: gunzip file.dat.gz delete the file just after the decompress?
<ikonia> NetGear what distro
<teKnofreak> does any one has any idea of where to send entries for debian package of the day ?? the contribute page is down!
<GreyWolfe> ikonia: That is what I am thinking about.
<hgjjjf> ikonia,  what u mean language like english?
<NetGear> ikonia, debain 4.0
<scguy318> hgjjjf: he means programming language
<ikonia> hgjjjf no like php, c++ etc etc
<animimotus> it's really amazing, I have read the man gunzip...
<hgjjjf> thnks scguy318  and ikonia
<cary_> Hi all
<Nikster> hey, i have an issue with my GeForce 2, when i try to play a game that uses OpenGL i get this message: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"., ive used Envy to get the newest drivers, and set load glx and dri in xorg.conf. Anyone got a clue?
<l3mr> is there a simple way to install ubuntu so that it uses a swapfile instead of a swap partition?
<ikonia> l3mr not really
<cbo> does someone know how to look which devices are created when pluggin an usb hardware?
<Sorcererbob> you could compare the /dev folder before and after, couldn't you?
<Sorcererbob> thats not too hard
<HuricaneHarry> cbo: lsusb
<ikonia> cbo: syslog shows you
<ikonia> HuricaneHarry: won't show you the /dev node
<cbo> Sorcererbob: thats what i was trying to do
<teKnofreak> HuricaneHarry, +1
<cbo> ikonia: you mean dmesg?
<ikonia> no, I mean the syslog
<cbo> ikonia: how do i do that please?
<teKnofreak> cbo, locate syslog
<ikonia> cbo open /var/log/messages
<cbo> ok
<scguy318> cbo: tail -f /var/log/messages
<cbo> ikonia: ok that is what i was looking for, thanks a lot
<cbo> scguy318: thanks
<c4rc4b0t> what this channel ubuntu in spanish - help pllzz
<gnomefreak> c4rc4b0t: #ubuntu-es
<c4rc4b0t> thnx man
<gnomefreak> np
<arnath> waw amazing :|
<arnath> i delete xorg.conf to reset the xorg thing and now my login doesn't work anymore in X
<arnath> (it does in console)
<Sorcererbob> lol
<Sorcererbob> you shoulnd't delete it
<Sorcererbob> you may recall me saying to copy it
<arnath> ay
<arnath> i have a backup somewhere
<arnath> but it doesnt matter
<arnath> its way screwed again
* bobsomebody raises hand
<arnath> i used the ubuntu tools first, but they didnt even detect my second screen
<bobsomebody> i keep getting banned from this room when im not here
<ikonia> bobsomebody whats the problem
<arnath> so had to use nvidia-settings again
<bobsomebody> and im not dhcp
<arnath> which in turn led to the xrandr (or something) thingy crashing on login
<Sorcererbob> you should do "sudo cp xorg.conf xorgbackup.conf" before screwing with it.  Then if you're forced to go to command line, you can just cp it back
<ikonia> bobsomebody probably for away messages or constant reconnects, ask in #ubuntu-ops
<bobsomebody> ok
<teKnofreak> bobsomebody, check your away messages, turn it off it isnt
<teKnofreak> if it isnt*
<arnath> Sorcererbob: i give up, i'm just gonna go with the crt
<Sorcererbob> so if you fuck it up, you can do "sudo rm xorg.conf" "sudo cp xorgbackup.conf xorg.conf" then reboot
<Sorcererbob> thats the spirit :D
<arnath> ye
<arnath> pay a kadzillion euro's for a kickass screen
<arnath> then not being able to use it
<bobsomebody> teKnofreak, thats it?
<arnath> good spirit
<teKnofreak> bobsomebody, check after doing that, if you still get banned ask in #ubuntu-ops
<bobsomebody> i dont use away though, i live online
<ePax> I installed kde-desktop on Feisty does it mean that i run now Kubuntu instead of Ubuntu or?
<bobsomebody> im worried someone is parading around in here with my nick being a jackhole
<teKnofreak> ePax, you still run Ubuntu
<hamono_> hello everybody
<jonah> hi has anyone used reconstructor before, i'm having trouble understanding what to do with the modules, my iso is 702 so wont fit on cd, how do i remove some apps i don't need
<ePax> teKnofreak: Oki
<bobsomebody> or im doing something and just not getting the hint
<arnath> o ffs, now theres a problem wiv the dhcp network
<ikonia> bobsomebody ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Sorcererbob> bobsomebody: is the ban on bobsomebody*@* ? or is it your hostmask?
<bobsomebody> dunno
<bobsomebody> just says ur banned
<Sorcererbob> try changing your name
<hamono_> i want to install beryl and i have tar files
<darkchr0n0s> wait for 24 hours
<teKnofreak> bobsomebody, is you are using an IRC client, then try logging in from command line client and check
<teKnofreak> s/is/if
<Sorcererbob> if you're still banned after that, then you're probably right and someone is being an arse with your name
<ePax> teKnofreak: Why do i get kubuntu startpage when i start mozilla? I use to get ubuntu startpage.
<ikonia> Sorcererbob don't get people to dodge a ban
<bobsomebody> Sorcererbob, i will be sure to check that next time
<ikonia> bobsomebody just ask in #ubuntu-ops
<teKnofreak> ePax, kubuntu-desktop resets it, check whether its running kdm or gdm
<bobsomebody> ikonia, i am asking there also
* darkchr0n0s thinks god!
<ikonia> bobsomebody great, so clam down and wait for a response
<teKnofreak> ePax, hopefully it would reset the splash screen as well ;)
<Sorcererbob> its not dodging a ban really. A true ban requires a proxy to circumvent
<ikonia> Sorcererbob changing nicknames is a possible way to dodge ban, I'm asking Sorcererbob to not suggest ban dodging, just ask in #ubuntu-ops and await a response
<ePax> teKnofreak: Yes it did. (;
<Sorcererbob> eg. Is it dodging a ban if some idiot bans *b*@* and then everyone with a b in their name changes it so they can join?
<ikonia> Sorcererbob: sorry that was meant for bobsomebody
<gridphreak> I just installed the fglrx driver, and now whenever I start a game, my system crashes to the gdm login screen... anyway to fix this?
<ikonia> Sorcererbob yes it is
<Sorcererbob> fair enough
<bobsomebody> ikonia, lol, i almost wtf'ed u :P
* bobsomebody has patience
<acomaco> i get line 74: arch: command not found..anyone know how to get it?
<ikonia> acomaco: what are you doing ?
<ikonia> acomaco: trying to build some software ?
<acomaco> starting Xampp ..
<ikonia> really, hmm
<leon828> salve
<Sorcererbob> dependencies not fulled?
<leon828> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sorcererbob> filled *
<acomaco> idk..i don't have arch i think..
<acomaco> can't find it on APT
<Lunz> how to edit my xconf file from the command line?
<Sorcererbob> is there a command for checking a filling dependencies?
<Lunz> i cant start gdm please help..
<ikonia> acomaco its in linux-util
<Sorcererbob> Lunz: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sorcererbob> I think
<ikonia> acomaco its depreiciated
<bobsomebody> Lunz, did it crash?
<acomaco> I have linux-util..
<bobsomebody> did Gnome crash i mean?
<Lunz> yeah..it crash
<ikonia> acomaco what version, its depriciated post 2.13
<Lunz> just now i was on ubuntu..now i am on windows again..
<Lunz> crash because i did some modification on the xconf file,guider by scguy318..
<bobsomebody> Lunz use nano to edit it
<TheSkorm> in gnome pree alt+f2 then type free the fish
<bobsomebody> sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Lunz> how?i am a newbie here
<Sorcererbob> yeah, before screwing with xorg stuff you should (as I said earlier) ' sudo cp xorg.conf xorgbackup.conf ' that way, when you screw it up you can ' sudo rm xorg.conf ' then 'sudo cp xorgbackup.conf xorg.conf '
<Lunz> hold on i copy it..
<bobsomebody> Lunz, re my last
<Sorcererbob> its a bit late if its already crashed
<Lunz> i dont have backup?what should i do?
<Lunz> but i can remember what i edited..
<bobsomebody> Lunz, oh.....
<ikonia> Lunz do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserverx-xorg" answer the questions and you should get a working xorg.conf - then take a backup
<bobsomebody> Lunz, what kind of message did you get when it crashed? or did you panic and cancel out?
<acomaco> or wait i don'
<acomaco> dont have it ..
<Lunz> hmm...wait
<ikonia> Lunz do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserverx-xorg" answer the questions and you should get a working xorg.conf - then take a backup
<ikonia> Lunz: that should read "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Lunz> there no screen specify..
<ikonia> Lunz: boot into resuce mode from the boot menu
<ikonia> run that command when you are logged in
<Lunz> cant boot into rescue mode too
<ikonia> Lunz: why not ?
<Lunz> it wont start the gdm..
<Lunz> already answered the question but..nothing happened
<ikonia> Lunz answered what questions
<Lunz> in the rescue mode
<hamono_> i want to install beryl and i have tar files
<ikonia> Lunz you just siad you can't boot it, so how did you answer "questions"
<ikonia> hamono_ unwise
<Lunz> ok..
<Lunz> wait..
<Sorcererbob> just use apt-get
<hamono_> how i can
<elitepanda> how do i list running programs again?
<Sorcererbob> elitepanda: top
<Lunz> i just cant boot normally and xserver is crash due to modification at the monitor section..
<ikonia> Lunz we know this
<hamono_> <Sorcererbob> how can ido that
<Lunz> i just want to edit back the xcon file back to its original..
<Sorcererbob> well, if you know what has to be changed you can just "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.cong" can't you?
<Sorcererbob> hamono google knows
<Lunz> ok
<elitepanda> thanks, how about looking for a specifc task?
<Lunz> cong or conf?
<Sorcererbob> conf
<Sorcererbob> sorry
<Lunz> o thank
<ikonia> Lunz boot into safe mode - and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" answer the on screen questions and you'll get a working xorg.conf
<TheSkorm> elitepanda: in gnome pree alt+f2 then type free the fish
<Lunz> ikonia: it doesnt work
<elitepanda> i use fvwm, don't have gnome
<Lunz> already try that
<debian> 
<overclucker> oh, heh, moo
<ikonia> Lunz what does, start being specific
<heguru> !cn | debian
<ubotu> debian: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<debian> sorry
<Lunz> i am off..booting to ubuntu now...
<elitepanda> thing is there's supposed to be a program hogging a port, I wanna know which is it and how to kill it
<Lunz> wish me luck guys..
<ikonia> elitepanda netstat -a | grep LIST see whats listening
<heguru> elitepanda: netstat -npl | grep [portnum] 
<TheSkorm> elitepanda: netstat -tunap
<Sorcererbob> then you can use top to identify which PID it is and then just kill PID (there is probably a faster way though)
<ikonia> Sorcererbob how can he see what program is listening on what port using top
<Maxtor> Hello, i just installed Ubuntu and this is the first time im using linux, but the problem is my notebook videocard isnt installed, so i got the drivers but my question is how can i install them?
<Sorcererbob> nar, use top to find the PID
<Sorcererbob> he originally asked how to get a list of running processes
<ikonia> Maxtor what video card
<ikonia> Sorcererbob thats rubbish - top only shows the most busy
<Sorcererbob> bet its an intel
<Maxtor> Its an intergrated video card from the Notebook 6710b, a x3100 chipset i thought 965
<gromozekin> whats the minimal system requirements for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Sorcererbob he wants to know a.) what program is listening on what port b.) the pid and how to kill it
<Sorcererbob> who cares about processes that aren't busy? its a list. Not a complete list.
<Maxtor> and yes its a intel
<ikonia> Sorcererbob top is a uless tool
<ikonia> Sorcererbob do you read the questions he posts, hs said a process wwas locking a port
<wizo> hey guys, what do i have to install to get -lportaudio ? i`m trying to compile something from source but it says /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lportaudio, i just installed libportaudio0
<novato_br> how can i changen the baloon theme of the system? the baloon are so uglies!
<ikonia> Sorcererbob and you should care about processes that arn't busy
<Sorcererbob> <elitepanda> how do i list running programs again?
<TheSkorm> ps aux
<wizo> Corcererbob, ps aux, you could pipe it and use grep to make it easier to find too
<ikonia> Sorcererbob top does not list the running proceams
<ikonia> programs
<Sorcererbob> ok, I was wrong then. I'm not a guru.
<trwww> wizo: libportaudio0-devel?
<Sorcererbob> but yes, I read the question
<elitepanda> thanks for the help
<Sorcererbob> apparently you didn't
<elitepanda> 2nd column = pid?
* heguru heguru salutes ikonia for his patience!
<ikonia> Sorcererbob I did
<wizo> trwww, hmm, ok i will try searching for that
<ikonia> heguru not at all
<ikonia> heguru: but its appriciated
<Sorcererbob> <ikonia> Sorcererbob do you read the questions he posts, hs said a process wwas locking a port
<ikonia> Sorcererbob correct, that was his question
<bobsomebody> laters #ubuntu, im going back to the code....
<Sorcererbob> ...that was his second question
<heguru> elitepanda: what did you run?
<wib> how does one use or install those "desklets" from gnome-look.org?
<elitepanda> hlds_run half life server
<elitepanda> now it says something is hogging the port
<ikonia> wib most of them are in the rpeo
<maxtorr> Hello, i just installed ubuntue and i had problems installing the videocard, The videocard is an x3100, 965 from intel, intergrated in my laptop. I downloaded the files from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/ but i dont know how to install this drivers.
<wers> k3b does not run on my gnome desktop. I ran it using run command, the menu, and the terminal, but nothing worked
<wizo> trwww, apt-cache search doesnt return anything
<wib> ikonia: ah, thx
<wers> whenever I run it on the terminal, no code comes out
<novato_br> is it possible?
<ikonia> maxtorr the video card is an X3100 ?and a 965  ?
<maxtorr> Its an x3100
<Sorcererbob> would resolution915 fix the issue?
<ikonia> Sorcererbob hang on 915res writes to the firmware, don't just dive in with random command
<ikonia> maxtorr can' you explain the problem a little more
<ikonia> can
<Sorcererbob> it was a question
<TheSkorm> maxtorr: Is your video working at the moment?
<jamiej> can any one tell me how to stop the file browser launching when automatically when you insert a disk or removable device? Thanks
<wib> ikonia: sry, but there aren't any
<heguru> jamiej: System -> Preferences -> Removable Media
<maxtorr> buYes
<maxtorr> My video is working
<TheSkorm> Awesome
<maxtorr> but when i change resolution it doesnt respond
<maxtorr> And also i cant configure desktop effects
<TheSkorm> If you goto the resricted drivers managaer do you get any vide options?
<maxtorr> No
<maxtorr> There i only see wireless
<wizo> ey, is there anyway i can test my sound
<ikonia> wib such as
<wizo> like generate random noises will do
<ikonia> maxtorr sorry, I missed half of that
<TheSkorm> wizo: try 'say test' in a terminal
<TheSkorm> not sure if itll work
<pbx> Every time I run aptitude (on this slow laptop) I have to wait a loooong time for the "building tag database" step... shouldn't this be cached? Is there a setting for this, or an alternative (on the command line) that doesn't have this problem?
<wizo> no such command
<wizo> lol
<jamiej> heguru: Thanks its been right their all the time. Thanks Pal.
<TheSkorm> wizo: play a .ogg file in a media player or something?
<elitepanda> wizo: try going youtube on a browser or something
<wizo> hmm ok, thanks
<heguru> wizo: aplay /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<wizo> oo i got it working
<wizo> i used espeak
<pbx> Actually, I misspoke earlier -- it's not the "building tag database" step, it's what happens after that when I'm looking for a nonexistent package. A long noisy search. Question about caching remains, but this isn't as bad as I thought.
<wopwop> whois guerin
<Sorcererbob> he's lewis
<wopwop> ok sorry, typo. Thanks
<floating> Hello. I wonder why my vlc-player can't playback this .rm file I downloaded. I have installed some useful codecs for ubuntu, and then vlc, and thought it would be enough. Is it enough and is my file maybe corrupted, or do I need smth ?
<floating> xubuntu that is
<ikonia> floating did you install the real player package
<floating> I don't know hmm, maybe not. do you remember the name of it ?
<ikonia> !realplayer >floating
<floating> thanks
<floating> everytime i install something, it comes up with "updating fonts cache", and then starts to install some fonts, and all the fail "failed to write cache", which makes the installing of programs slow, although they usually work despite the font errors
<Ubuntunewb> wow, support channel came up straight away, I love this thing
<Ubuntunewb> anyone got any knowledge of setting up WPA1 wireless encryption?
<heguru> !anyone| Ubuntunewb
<ubotu> Ubuntunewb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unky> hi
<unky> i have problems with eciadsl
<heguru> unky: what is the problem
<unky> my modem is an ericsson hm120 dp..it correcly connect but after some times it disconnect me from the net
<heguru> unky: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<unky> 7.04
<unky> EciAdsl 5/5]  Setting up route table...
<unky> Waiting for ppp0...
<unky> Adding default route... SIOCADDRT: File exists
<unky> failed to set default route to ppp0
<unky> when disconnected if i type sudo route  the routing table is clear
<unky> when connected i try sudo route add default ppp0
<unky> but it say that already exist
<jdecoste> lol
<heguru> unky: you should not add the route manually for eciadsl
<jdecoste> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror find the spelling error :p
<Ubuntunewb> okay uboto my question is how do I set up WPA1
<unky> heguru, so what i have to do?
<Ubuntunewb> I only have WEP encryption in the options
<heguru> unky: can you pastebin your /etc/ppp/options file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<jscinoz> Hey guys
<unky> ok wait
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Ubuntunewb> feisty
<Ubuntunewb> I followed some instructions I found on Google and searched the forums
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: are you using static IP?
<Ubuntunewb> the PCMCIA Level One card *does* show up and it even detects the network
<Ubuntunewb> just can't select WPA
<Ubuntunewb> only WEP which is pointless
<Ubuntunewb> otherwise Ubuntu ROCKS!
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: are you using static IP or DHCP?
<jscinoz> I was growing my home partition via gparted on the ubuntu live CD, for an unknown reason gparted exited halfway through, if i open it again it shows the file system at its original size but with no data and shows a little error Icon, what chance is there of recovering my data and how can i do this?
<Ubuntunewb> was a nightmare to set up the screen but found an EDID file in the end that fixed it
<Ubuntunewb> heguru is that too far?  I can't even connect that far yet
<ikonia> jscinoz resizing partitions on the file is always risky
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: are you getting my messages? I am asking if you are using a static ip or dhcp?
<Ubuntunewb> yes I got them but I am not getting that far.. I hook up to a modem that I am using now by Ethernet just fine
<Ubuntunewb> it assigns a dynamic IP via DHCP
<Ubuntunewb> I may have assigned a 'fixed host' in the modem DHCP settings but either way not sure if that is relevant?
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: how are you configuring your wireless, using nm-applet (the network Icon on the tray) or System -> Administration -> Network
<shiznit> is there a difference
<lololo> 
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: in feisty, System -> Administration -> Network does not allow WPA configuration so you either have to use NetworkManager (click at the network icon on the tray on upper right corner) or you can configure wpa manually in /etc/network/interfaces file
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: I tried using the menu - former
<yhlfh> one of my friend can't boot his ubuntu after an upgrade, he got '/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off'. what's the problem?
<SpComb> I'm having issues with F-Spot Photo Manager whereby it consistently crashes without any error messages if I attempt to export a photo taken vertically (as opposed to horizontally) to a Folder with the Auto-rotate option on (the camera has an orientation sensor and stores the info in the EXIF data). The photos all show up fine the right way around in F-Spot itself. This is with F-Spot 0.3.5 on 7.04, so it looks a lot like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.
<kippi> hey
<kippi> is there away to keep a program running once you have closed your ssh window?
<elitepanda> question... i open xmms but there's no gui at all, it just runs in the background, how come?
<heguru> kippi: run it with nohup
<heguru> kippi: nohup <yourprogram>
<SpComb> kippi: run it in screen or background it (nohup)
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: I tried the network manager too
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: I also found http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: ok lets try to troubleshoot it, first click at System -> Administration -> Network
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: do you see Wireless Connection in the list?
<Ubuntunewb> yes
<Ubuntunewb> and the essid of the network
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: Click at properties and check the "Enable roaming mode"
<Ubuntunewb> I've followed the instructions from http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html already
<Ubuntunewb> did that
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: ok
<ubuser> heguru have you seen my prvate message?
<Ubuntunewb> I appreciate your help btw heguru :-)  I know we need to go through isolation testing
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: so you can see your wireless networks when you click at the network icon?
<heguru> ubuser: yes i have
<Ubuntunewb> yes - with the essid of the network so it appears to be detected
<ubuser> ok
<Ubuntunewb> when you say network icon you mean top right
<Nalleman> hi, i tried to install the vlc-plugin for mozilla to play embedded video but it does not work. Is there any good solution to this "embedded video issue?"
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: yes
<heguru> ubuser: options seem fine, can you also pastebin /var/log/eciadsl.log
<ubuser> ok
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: and when you click at the essid of your network you get a popup window with a dropdown?
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: yes it's there
<Ubuntunewb> oh hang on sorry
<chamunks> Hey I kinda nuked my FS but just before i did so i litterally had just finished mirroring my drive to another drive using dd im running from the live disk how n earth do i restore it now?
<Ubuntunewb> how do I turn off network messages in xchat?
<ikonia> chamunks dd it back
<Ubuntunewb> reset by peer, etc
<heguru> chamunks: dd it back
<Ubuntunewb> whoops
<chamunks> ikonia: its from /hda3 to /hda1 i tried using the command i had before but im trying to replace new with old obviously so im kinda confused
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: what?
<ikonia> chamunks if you used the same command again, you've just mirrored the corruption
<chamunks> heguru: I've never really done backups with ubuntu before
<Ubuntunewb> I clicked on the essid and it disconnected the wired network
<heguru> chamunks: do you remember the command you used to backup?
<ikonia> chamunks are the disks identical in size. Can you show me the mirror ccommand you used
<chamunks> one moment
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: top right network icon next to the clock
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: yes
<chamunks> It was something like this dd if=/dev/hda2 of=/dev/hda3 conv=noerror,sync bs=4k
<ikonia> chamunks are the hard disks identical in size ?
<ubuser> Heguru i don't have a eciadsl.log file in /var/log
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: I left click and then it comes up with Ethernet and essid of the wireless network via the PCMCIA wireless card
<chamunks> ikonia: yes
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: if you click at it, then click at the essid of your network, do you get a popup window asking for key?
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: I then clicked on the essid and it disconnected the ethernet
<ikonia> ok - so "dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda1 conv=noerror,sync bs=4k
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: yes it will disconnect ethernet when trying to connect to wireless
<Ubuntunewb> I did previously, with only WEP as an option, I'll try again although it may disconnect me
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: before you leave
<Merlintosh> hello guys
<chamunks> ikonia: and im not entirely sure what parts of that command do sadly enough i basically just copied and pasted from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Ubuntunewb> yep, it worked, but only WEP in the dropdown
<Ubuntunewb> even if click on 'shared key' changing from 'open'
<ikonia> chamunks just do the command I gave you, if the backup is usable you will be fixed
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: run the command: lspci and pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<maxtorr> Hello, i just installed ubuntue and i had problems installing the videocard, The videocard is an x3100, 965 from intel, intergrated in my laptop. I downloaded the files from http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/ but i dont know how to install this drivers.
<chamunks> ikonia: so your saying just reversing the command works and it will only replace the new stuff with the old because i ran that exact code last nite and i wasnt sure if it was going to work as it only copied like 50 megs
<ikonia> maxtorr why do you keep sayig the video card is an X3100 and 965 ?
<Lunz> can anyone help me to restore back my xconf file?please help
<maxtorr> Yes well i googled the videocard
<ikonia> chamunks if it only copied 50 meg - it failed
<ikonia> Lunz I've told you what to do 3 times
<maxtorr> it says it uses chipset 965
<Lunz> i cant
<maxtorr> but the card is called x3100
<maxtorr> intel x3100
<Lunz> it failed
<Lunz> :((
<chamunks> ikonia: i think actually i read it wrong LOL oops
<maxtorr> intergrated card
<ikonia> Lunz what failed, I've asked you to start being exact
<shiznit> thats chip is really new right
<heguru> maxtorr: you don't need to install a driver for this card separately, the driver comes with ubuntu
<ikonia> maxtorr you need to use the i810 or intel video driver in xorg
<maxtorr> Ok
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: what 'syntax' do I choose
<maxtorr> is it pre installed?
<Lunz> i did the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> maxtorr its part of xorg
<maxtorr> 	Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 This is what the intel site syas
<Lunz> but still can start the gdm
<maxtorr> So i need to reconfigure xorg?
<ikonia> Lunz what video card to you have ?
<chamunks> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39522/  So in that paste does everything look peachy?
<maxtorr> Since i think my video isnt installed proper;ly cause its lagging at screensavers/i cant use desktop effects etc.
<Lunz> nvdia geforce 4mx 4000
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: leave it as is
<ikonia> maxtorr why is that important ? fix it then try it
<ikonia> Lunz what video driver are you using ?
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: done
<ikonia> chamunks: you forgot sudo
<rom>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: now paste the link here
<Lunz> geforce 4 Ti 4200
<ikonia> Lunz that backup is useless
<Ubuntunewb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39523/
<ikonia> Lunz what video card driver did you select in xorg
<c3zar> Will it be possible to update the 7.10Beta to the 7.10"normal" release?
<ikonia> c3zar ye
<ikonia> yes
<Lunz> tga
<maxtorr> im gonna try to reconfigure xorg now
<ikonia> c3zar but I advise against it
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: ah so many RT2500 :(
<ikonia> Lunz why - you want nvidia or nv
<Ubuntunewb> bad smiley face
<c3zar> ikonia, why that?
<Lunz> nvidia
<Ubuntunewb> nvidia binary driver rocks
<chamunks> ikonia: i didnt realise i coppied my late night error yeah but i re issued the command immediately afterwards
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: your network card will not support WPA using the default linux drivers, you have to use windows driver with ndiswrapper
<Ubuntunewb> ouch, that sounds complex
<NetGear> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<NetGear> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<ikonia> chamunks as long as you didn't mirror the corruption your fine
<heguru> !ndiswrapper | Ubuntunewb
<ubotu> Ubuntunewb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Furionn> does anyone know about eggdrops?
<ikonia> NetGear depends which headers
<NetGear> i am sinstalling vmware help me
<ikonia> NetGear vmware is in the repo - just apt-get it
<shiznit> ikonia, why would you advise agains 7.10beta to 7.10normal
<crayner> yoohoo
<chamunks> ikonia: i just re wrote some files that i have no idea where they were i was really tired when i did it
<ikonia> shiznit due to legacy roken/updated packages
<rom> How to login once you are register on freenode irc server?
<chamunks> ikonia: im just concerned about this output dd: writing `/dev/hda2': Input/output error
<ikonia> shiznit you may find some are missed
<Ubuntunewb> heguru: will that me a major project?
<ikonia> chamunks yes, thats going no-wehre
<Merlintosh> hi guys any suggestions on ubuntu compatible modems
<Lunz> nvidia
<rom> I registered, but when I try to send a private message :  :simmons.freenode.net 505 rom :Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems,
<ikonia> chamunks you told me the drive was hda1 not hda2
<c3zar> and what about 7.04 to 7.10?
<Lunz> well..someone form this forum guided me until my xserver crashed...thanks..
<chamunks> ikonia: sorry its /dev/hda2   is the main system drive and /dev/hda3 is the mirror
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: let me find the link to a step by step guide for your card
<Furionn> does anyone know about eggdrops?
<ikonia> c3zar should be reasonale, but again, I'll be doing a re-install
<rom> HymnToLife : are u there?
<ikonia> chamunks and your running from the livecd ?
<rom> HymnToLife: es-tu l?
<chamunks> ikonia: yes
<Ubuntunewb> oh that sounds cool
<Ubuntunewb> I have heard Wine is pretty good these days
<Sorcererbob> it is
<c3zar> did anybody try the new ntfs-write support. does it work proberly?
<Merlintosh> gys I need help I want to know about modems supported on ubuntu
<klinter> hi all
<Sorcererbob> I use it to play Quake 3 :D
<Merlintosh> 56k modems
<ikonia> chamunks try this "sudo dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/dev/hda2 bs=512k"
<klinter> how can i figure out which video card I have?
<Ubuntunewb> how do I redirect 'home' to a NTFS partition too, is that hard
<heguru> Ubuntunewb: http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/hardware-support-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/easy-wpa-with-ralink-rt2400-rt2500-rt2570-rt61-and-rt7-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<Lunz> sigh...
<ikonia> Ubuntunewb you don't do that
<Ubuntunewb> thank you heguru
<ikonia> Lunz whats the proble m?
<Lunz> already post it above
<ikonia> Lunz and I've tol dyou the resolution
<Ubuntunewb> will read and have to go thanks!
<boubbin> hwo to mount *.img ?
<Lunz> resolution?
<c3zar> solution probably ;)
<ikonia> Lunz you need to use the nvidia  driver from either nvidia-glx package or nvidia-legacy package, or the nv driver from xorg
<chamunks> ikonia: is there a command that can be used so it will report progress? because its 30 gb's
<ikonia> chamunks not really
<ikonia> chamunks just sit and wait
<Lunz> and how do i do that?
<Woet> how do you copy files in ubuntu?
<Woet> via terminal
<c3zar> did anybody try the new ntfs-write support?
<ikonia> Lunz: I've told you 4 times now "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Lunz> yeah..but how?
<c3zar> Woet, like everywhere
<ikonia> Woet man cp
<Woet> k
<Woet> :)
<Lunz> i already done that
<Lunz> nothing happended
<chamunks> ikonia: ok thanks im going to go get ready for my day ill hope its done after my shower i thank you verry much for the assistance
<ikonia> Lunz you selected the wrong driver - you need to select the nvidia driver, or worst case the nv driver"
<ikonia> Lunz: have you installed nvidia-glx package ?
<ikonia> chamunks welcome
<Lunz> already installed it before
<chamunks> ikonia: i think at the time i nuked my fs i had ran sudo aptitude install -f  to fix something for compiz fusion and didnt pay attention so i uninstalled some crucial stuff
<Lunz> do i have to install it again?
<ikonia> Lunz then why are you not selected the nvidia or nv driver ?
<c3zar> well, thx and bye ;)
<SpComb> and for whatever reason, The GIMP is unable to open my photos, I just get "Opening '/home/terom/Photos/2007/10/04/PA042331.JPG' failed: Plug-In could not open image"
<crayner> halp
<Lunz> there is no nvidia option on it!!!
<ikonia> Lunz then you've not installed it, what about "nv"
<NetGear> help help vmware  installation message
<NetGear> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "4.1.2", while you are trying to use
<NetGear> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.1". This configuration is not recommended and
<NetGear> VMware Server may crash if you'll continue. Please try to use exactly same
<NetGear> compiler as one used for building your kernel. Do you want to go with compiler
<NetGear> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.2.1" anyway? [no]  yes
<Lunz> no nv too
<crayner> i have been trying to play quake, quake 3 and doom 3
<crayner> they run
<dgjones_> !paste | NetGear
<crayner> but terribly slow
<ubotu> NetGear: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SpComb> I guess there's something severly screwed in the Exif data that my camera adds that causes F-Spot and The GIMP to break on them
<ikonia> NetGear how are you installing vmare ?
<Lunz> damn..dizzy now..so fast
<crayner> my computer is more than powerful enough to run  them
<crayner> any help?
<Lunz> NO nv TOO!!
<ikonia> !caps lunz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps lunz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> !caps | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<SlimeyPete> crayner: sounds like they're using software rendering via mesa
<Lunz> hahah
<ikonia> Lunz there is no "nv" module available, and no "nvidia" module available too
<Lunz> he doesnt know about cap lunz
<Rageon> does ubuntu have like a unbuilt remote desktop feature?
<NetGear> ikonia, form tr.gz file
<donfilipo> just installed ubuntu and upgraded to 7.1 and later added second ntfs HDD. I have read some thing about mount hdb1 or so but nothing works...any idea?
<dgjones_> !ntfs | donfilipo
<ubotu> donfilipo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<crayner> is that bad?
<ikonia> NetGear I recommend you not do that, as you don't appear to know what your doing. Use vmware out of the repo
<crayner> i have nvidia glx installed
<SlimeyPete> crayner: you need to make sure you have DRI enabled and have the fully-accelerated drivers for your graphics card
<ikonia> donfilipo 7.1 doesn't exist
<Lunz> so how???
<SlimeyPete> crayner: yes, it's bad. It means your processor is doing all the work - graphics card isn't doing anything.
<ikonia> donfilipo you've messed up your whole install then
<Rageon> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ikonia> donfilipo: sorry, that wasn't fo ryou
<crayner> ok
<bhara1> hello all ... i have a simple problem... GRUB of my system disappers when i join the internal 160 GB hard disk on mother board ... but withdout it its working perfect..?
<neopsych1> successfully reading ntfs usb drive on feisty plug and play :-) ;-) nice
<crayner> whats dri?
<SlimeyPete> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SlimeyPete> !dri
<ikonia> Lunz: apt-get install nvidia-glx see what it says
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<blue|palm> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<bhara1> i am using Ubuntu 7.04
<crayner> in english please?
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> ega.bg
<Rageon> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<donfilipo> ikonia it says 7.10 and it works fine...reading the link from ubotu:)
<SlimeyPete> crayner: it's something which needs to be enabled in order to allow programs to use the acceleration features of your graphics card
<ikonia> donfilipo you said 7.1
<crayner> ok
<SlimeyPete> crayner: what card do you have?
<crayner> how do i enable it?
<crayner> 6600GT
<Lunz> ikonia:u want me to go back to ubuntu again just to know what it says?do u know that i have to change my hardisk everytime i switch me os?
<NetGear> ikonia, i cant istall it by apt-get
<NetGear> ikonia, help
<SlimeyPete> crayner: ok. Did you install the restricted nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> Lunz what ?
<ikonia> NetGear why not ?
<crayner> yep
<crayner> i have desktop effects and everyhting
<SlimeyPete> crayner: hmm. Should be OK then. You need DRI enabled in order to use desktop effects.
<NetGear> ikonia, E: Couldn't find package vmware
<crayner> hmmm
<ikonia> NetGear is it called vmware, have you searched for the correct package name ?
<SlimeyPete> maybe DRI isn't the issue, then. Have you tried disabling desktop effects before running the games?
<crayner> ok
<crayner> will try
<SlimeyPete> sometimes the effects cause problems with 3D apps
<Lunz> i am using a computer with 2 diff hard disk..i have reboot evertime i want to switch back to ubuntu..i am on windows now...
<ikonia> Lunz then I can't help you
<ikonia> Lunz make note of the commands, try them, report back with the error
<morryer> How would I install SMTP ready for use with PHP?
<ikonia> Lunz how can you expect people to fix it if you not in a position to give feedback or run commands
<ikonia> morryer you just need a locked down mta
<ikonia> morryer: ubuntu comes with postfix
<MoNsTeR> my mouse isnt the same anymore it used to be click with the middle button to open a new tab or move the cube in beryl  but now i have to click with left and rigth clicker to open a new tabe or move the cube does anybody know why?
<morryer> ikonia: Could you explain.
<crayner> OMG
<crayner> its fixed
<crayner> thankyou very much
<Lunz> ok..by the way thanks to scguy318 for installing my wife and guided me until my xserver CRASH!! and he didnt response until now...
<crayner> you guys are awesome help
<SlimeyPete> crayner: :)
<Lunz> wifi
<ikonia> morryer php will use functions like "mail" that will just interface with the system mail service, so if you have postfix or exim or sendmail running, doesn't matter to php
<NetGear> ikonia, Report malicious/abusive content
<ikonia> NetGear what where ?
<ikonia> NetGearI missed it
<NetGear> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39525/
<morryer> ikonia: So I need to install postfix?
<crayner> do they pay you?
<ikonia> morryer or a "mail server" so postfix, sendmail exim , your choice
<ikonia> NetGear who's is that pastebin ?
<NetGear> ikonia, sudo apt-get install vmware*
<donfilipo> mhm nice script but the result is the same
<ikonia> NetGear your using debian !
<NetGear> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> NetGear: this is ubuntu support only - join #debian
<NetGear> ikonia, ok thanks
<MoNsTeR> NetGear, WOW!!! haha you come to ubuntu channel for help with debian
<SlimeyPete> crayner: no, we're all volunteers
<MoNsTeR> my mouse isnt the same anymore it used to be click with the middle button to open a new tab or move the cube in beryl  but now i have to click with left and rigth clicker to open a new tabe or move the cube does anybody know why?
<NetGear> ikonia, i am new to irc dont know much channels
<ikonia> NetGear yeah yeah
<Sorcererbob> just type "/join #debian"
<ikonia> NetGear: always read /topic when you join a channel
<MoNsTeR> my mouse isnt the same anymore it used to be click with the middle button to open a new tab or move the cube in beryl  but now i have to click with left and rigth clicker to open a new tabe or move the cube does anybody know why?
<Rageon> does ubuntu have like a unbuilt remote desktop feature?
<christoph> My composite TV-out is black and white, the graphic card is an nvidia with proprietary drivers installed and running, I'm using ubuntu feisty fawn, what can I do?
<atlfalcons866> what file system should i use
<Rageon> and if not could someone recommend me something secure i could use
<heguru> Rageon: unbuilt remote desktop?
<Rageon> inbuilt*
<heguru> Rageon: VNC based desktop sharing is built-in
<Rageon> VNC is very insecure tho isnt it?
<MoNsTeR> my mouse isnt the same anymore it used to be click with the middle button to open a new tab or move the cube in beryl  but now i have to click with left and rigth clicker to open a new tabe or move the cube does anybody know why?
<atlfalcons866> can i install ubuntu onto a ntfs partiton
<heguru> Rageon: it can be tunneled through ssh easily
<Rageon> can u send me a tut on how to tunnel it?
<Frogzoo> MoNsTeR: you've fiddled your xorg.conf
<morryer> Where are the php .so files located at on Ubuntu?
<heguru> Rageon: http://members.shaw.ca/nicholas.fong/vnc/
<HuricaneHarry> atlfalcons866, no not possible...
<MoNsTeR> how can i fix it?
<jrib> morryer: why?
<MoNsTeR> Frogzoo,
<morryer> jrib: I want to install php GD
<christoph> isn't anybody able to help me?
<heguru> Rageon: will your client be windows or linux?
<Rageon> both linux
<punzada> mmmm klibido is fantastic
<punzada> i
<HuricaneHarry> !patience | christoph
<ubotu> christoph: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<punzada> i've been using pan for a long time
<atlfalcons866> then wat fs should i use then
<heguru> Rageon: its very easy then, if you have a registered nick i can tell you there
<MoNsTeR> Frogzoo, how can i fix it
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jrib> morryer: it is packaged, install the package
<Rageon> he guru, im gunna reboot then ill reg a nick and we can go from there k?
<heguru> Rageon: sure
<Rageon> sweet brb
<unary> hey all, was wondering if i could get some help with an smc usb wifi stick (ez connect) running on gutsy - or not in this case :) - without resorting to ndiswrappers. it is supported here http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw , but my problem seems to be with the usb as it isn't recognised correctly using lsusb..
<atlfalcons866> how do i defrag
<jrib> !info php5-gd | morryer
<ubotu> morryer: php5-gd: GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1.4 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MoNsTeR> Frogzoo, i fixed it
<Frogzoo> !mouse | MoNsTeR this may help
<ubotu> MoNsTeR this may help: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<neopsych1> how do i make ntfs drive writable?
<neopsych1> Or .. what do i need to set in ubuntu
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > neopsych1 (read the private message from ubotu)
<HuricaneHarry> atlfalcons866, defrag is not needed
<neopsych1> thanks
<HuricaneHarry> christoph, unfortunatly your problem possibly has to do with your tv ( too old )
<morryer> jrib: Thanks, after I run it do I need to edit php.ini?
<HuricaneHarry> christoph, if the tv has scart, you might wanna try composite to scart converter.
<punzada> I never realized there was such a nice tool in windows for reading ext3 before, that's offically the last straw I needed to convert more of my drive that way :)
<is_null> hello everybody, someone should check it out but on the cd <ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso>, there is a powerpc64 kernel, is that normal  ?
<lokki> Is there way to write (and view) wiki code locally ?
<chimerazz> hello to ubuntu guys
<boubbin> im unable to play dvd's because i cant "select" anything fro mthe menu, the menu screen just rolls on and on but i cant push "play", how to fix ?
<HuricaneHarry> lokki, check out wikionastick on sourceforge.
<strike> hi, I assigned a password to root on ubuntu 7.04 now sudo is not working.. how can I get it to work?
<chimerazz> Does anyone know how to change usplash theme
<jrib> morryer: i am not sure, but you probably just need to restart apache or do 'a2enmod FOO'
<morryer> ok thanks
<bastid_raZor> chimerazz: google changing usplash
<jrib> strike: define "not working"
<Pici> !usplash | chimerazz
<ubotu> chimerazz: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Furionn> does anyone know about eggdrops?
<unary> chimerazz: your sudo password is the same as your login, enabling and changing root's password shouldn't effect it
<jrib> !anyone | Furionn
<ubotu> Furionn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HuricaneHarry> strike: visudo or /etc/sudoers ( you will probably need root first )
<boubbin> Furionn yeah, what about them ?
<MoNsTeR> how come my middle button on my mouse is screwed up
<HuricaneHarry> strike: use a live cd to remove the root password if neccesary.
<chimerazz> thanks pici
<strike> jrib: when I do anything like "sudo <whatever>" it just comes out to prompt without any error message or warning..
<jrib> strike: what is the output of 'groups'?
<Furionn> boubbin:  I have a problem wth eggdrop, i can connect that but get something starting as "starting bot in userfile creation mode ... and tells Spoilt: 1 channels, 0 users" but cant find where its connected to or where the problem is... i can send u all the error by pastebin if u want
<strike> jrib: got it..
<boubbin> Furionn does the bot show up on /whois botname ?
<Pici> Furionn: There is an #eggdrop channel. That might help you better than #ubuntu
<Furionn> boubbin:  no ti doesnt
<Furionn> Pici: thers nobody online atm
<atlfalcons866> when is gusty gibbon coming out
<jrib> atlfalcons866: around the 18th
<Pici> atlfalcons866: Oct 18th, further questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<jxxxt> jrib, re yesterday my hard drive/memory problem. My hard drive is very noisy and I strongly suspect it to be the prob :-(
<maxtorr> Hello, i have a problem with enabling my desktop effects.
<jxxxt> atlfalcons88, 18 oct 207
<chimerazz> How to fix the keyboard shortcuts that is when i changed panel menu shortcut to Super key it changes to superL
<chimerazz> how to fix it for a single key
<jxxxt> 2007
<maxtorr> when i want to enable visual effects, it says visual effect cannot be aenabled
<strike> jrib: thanks for pointing it out.. I was not in admin group
<jrib> jxxxt: hmm, make backups of course
<jxxxt> jrib, Got them already so willing to spend 100 if it fix the prob
<dudubs> hello
<maxtorr> What could be the problem i cannot enable visual effects. When i do so it gives back an error message that it couldt be enabled
<dudubs> hello
<wilhart> hi, what apt-get i need for gnome-desktop-2.0 and libgnome-2.0 ?
<dudubs> i try to enable ksayit and it's not run
<cjae_> in ubuntu is there anyway to put two avi's back together as one big one that was separated on a win machine
<dudubs> the ksayit all times "synchronzing"
<heguru> cjae_:  avimerge -o foo.avi -i foo1.avi foo2.avi
<heguru> cjae_: you will need the transcode package (sudo apt-get install transcode)
<maxtorr> What could be the problem i cannot enable visual effects. When i do so it gives back an error message that it couldt be enabled
<cjae_> heguru, avi merge already in ubuntu
<heguru> cjae_: ?
<cjae_> heguru, is this possible to do with avidemux as well cause g/f is not going to like commandline
<chimerazz> clening up ubuntu
<chimerazz> cleaning up in ubuntu
<chimerazz> help on cleaning up in ubuntu
<boubbin> im unable to play dvd's because i cant "select" anything fro mthe menu, the menu screen just rolls on and on but i cant push "play", how to fix ?
<IdleOne> cleaning what?
<maxtorr> What could be the problem i cannot enable visual effects. When i do so it gives back an error message that it couldt be enabled
<chimerazz> unnesscary files
<heguru> cjae_: you can use avidemux yes, but commandline is much easier IMHO
<heguru> !repeat | maxtorr
<ubotu> maxtorr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<maxtorr> chimerazz: u responding on my question?
<cjae_> heguru, I merely meant is avimerge installed in ubuntu by default
<heguru> cjae_: no not by default
<IdleOne> chimerazz: sudo apt-get autoremove
<MoNsTeR> how come i cant rotate the cube in beryl with the middle mouse button anymore
<mandh> hi all , i have problem with dummy interface in ubuntu ( arp problem in ldirectord environments )  , any one suffer from that problem
<chimerazz> Idleone: itried and removed some packages but is thre any other things unnesscary which needs to be removed
<cjae_> heguru, was looking for how to merge in avidemux do you know what it is labelled as?
<heguru> cjae_: sorry I don't use avidemux
<coldboot> I've been googling the following problem for a while: "Occasionally my mouse stops working with Kernels 2.6.(18,19,20) and dmesg reports "ohci_hcd: 0000:00:0b.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage". Does anyone happen to know offhand which kernel might fix this problem, or a possible workaround. (Converting the usb mouse to ps2 would work, but I have a usb KVM and it's not an option)
<cjae_> heguru, yes but trying to teach her cli is going to be difficult as there are many split avi's box had no dvd burner in it
<cjae_> heguru, thanks anyway
<Rageon> soz heguru, seem to have forgotten the pass to my other box lol... prolly gunna haveto reinstall :|
<Rageon> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to lock a usb device to be usb 1.0 instead of 2.0?
<IdleOne> !ntfs | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Rageon> thx
<Rageon> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Have you changed any mouse settings recently?
<heguru> Rageon: you can boot into recovery mode and reset the password
<Rageon> oh really?
<Rageon> how do i get to recovery mode?
<Rageon> do i haveto know my secret question or something ?
<heguru> Rageon: on the boot of machine, press ESC on the grub screen
<heguru> Rageon: you will get a list of options
<Rageon> yea
<Rageon> and one will be recovery console?
<heguru> Rageon: select the one with (recovery mode)
<heguru> Rageon: yes
<Rageon> ok cool
<Rageon> will i need to know my secret question or something.
<Rageon> ?
<heguru> Rageon: you will be logged on as root without a password, just type passwd <yourusername> to reset the password
<heguru> Rageon: you don't have to know anything
<Rageon> sweet
<Rageon> once i leave recovery console will my root account be disabled again?
<heguru> Rageon: yes root account will remain disabled
<Rageon> awesome thx will try it out now
<is_null> hello everybody, someone should check it out but on the cd <ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso>, there is a powerpc64 kernel, is that normal  ? isn't it a 64bit system ? It's lagging awfully on my iMac
<Pici> !ppc | is_null
<ubotu> is_null: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Woet> is there a client which allows webcam-streams at MSN?
<is_null> Pici: thanks
<heguru> Woet: amsn
<cjae_> heguru,  it gave me invalid input file when using avimerge is there credentials for the output filename?
<is_null> Pici: ok, i beleive that i should ask the comunity that ported it, where ?
<heguru> cjae_: you did this right: avimerge -o outputfilename.avi -i part1.avi part2.avi
<cjae_> heguru,yes I just figured that out thank you
<cjae_> heguru, sorry
<Rageon> heguru, pressing ESC does nothing but cancel the countdown timer for me?
<Pici> is_null: #ubuntu-powerpc or http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<heguru> Rageon: and you don't get any menu?
<is_null> Pici: thanks
<Rageon> nope
<Rageon> only an easy boot one if i press ESC really early after my RAID screen
<shiznit> why doesnt http://dc101.com/pages/listenlive.html work in ubuntu, i have the codec and the mplayer plugin says 'connected' but doesnt play
<shiznit> its my fav show and i cant listen to it
<heguru> Rageon: you pressed Escape when it was saying: GRUB loading. please wait Press Esc to enter the menu
<Rageon> yea
<Rageon> i tried it at the menu first like 3 times
* GNine sends congratulates Canonical, FSF and the Ubuntu Team. Respect to those who deserve it.
<Rageon> so thought u had to press it in that little bit where it says GRUB loading.. but when i even tried that it gave me easy boot menu
<heguru> Rageon: strange. it should show you the menu. have you modified your grub configuration?
<Rageon> nope this ones vanilla
<Rageon> i have supergrub on dvd tho
<Rageon> ?
<heguru> Rageon: do you have the liveCD?
<Rageon> (i had to burn the 4meg iso onto DVD koz i had no disks/CDs) lol
<Rageon> yea
<heguru> Rageon: boot into liveCD, and you can change the user password from there
<blue|palm> can anybody tell me what tech is behind the network icon (i think its called the network manager applet; the thing that gives you a list of wifi networks/dialup connections etc.) that was introduced into ubuntu recently? is it written in python? or C/C++? and what library is it using? Im looking to create something similar...
<heguru> Rageon: just boot the liveCD and then i will tell you how to reset your password
<Rageon> ive got the pc in the other room i just havto walk back and forth ok?
<Rageon> ill go boot the live CD
<CoCaInE> hello, is this possible to log-in via FTP with sudo mode and just copy files via ftp ?
<heguru> Rageon: its just two lines so no problem :)
<Rageon> lol k
<Rageon> i like exercise :)
<Rageon> heguru, what am i doing once its at the bootmenu?
<Rageon> which option
<heguru> Rageon: just boot into LiveCD normally (the default option)
<Rageon> ok
<heguru> Rageon: then you have to do two things, first find out what it mounted your hard disk as (usually /media/disk)
<IdleOne> blue|palm: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<blue|palm> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> np
<_Lucretia> can somebody tell me how to get an iso-8599-1 locale that I can use temporarily to update an svn tree for a specific project which doesn't support utf8? thanks
<whileimhere> I am on a vpn at work. Is there a vpn client for linux
<IdleOne> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<CoCaInE> _Lucretia make charsets off
<CoCaInE> worked for me
<cjae_> heguru, thank you very much avimerge work quite well and all synced up
<heguru> whileimhere: what kind of vpn? PPTP, IPSec, OpenVPN?
<_Lucretia> IdleOne: unfortunately, that doc is no use
<heguru> cjae_: welcome :)
<whileimhere> I am not sure
<_Lucretia> CoCaInE: ?
<whileimhere> The company has one set up in the router
<heguru> whileimhere: were you connecting to it using windows xp? did you need any special software on windows?
<TheSkorm> I wish I had a vpn
<whileimhere> heguru no.
<CoCaInE> _Lucretia use locale what u got there?
<CoCaInE> everywhere utf8 ?
<sandy_> whileimhere, what is the problem
<_Lucretia> CoCaInE: utf8
<_Lucretia> _Lucretia: I'm fine with en_GB.utf8 I just want iso8559-1 for 1 svn repos
<Rageon> ok heguru its loaded so what am i looking for and where do i look for it ? :D
<_Lucretia> Error: 'en_GB.ISO-8599-1' is not a supported language or locale
<_Lucretia> FFS
<heguru> Rageon: you should find out what your ubuntu hard disk is mounted as, I haven't used the livecd since ages, so i will just suggest, try lookin in places, if you find you'r hard disk, check what its mounted as (disk-1 or sda1 or something like that)
<Rageon> ok ill peek it out
<heguru> Rageon: ?
<Rageon> sorry mate, someone just came to the door, having a look now
<casey_> any tell me what my problem is with this? I'm trying to install a sound driver. http://pastebin.com/d6efb27dc
<Rageon> how do i reg a nick? ill do that quickly
<mooper> Hi I have these 2 stipy bands on my screens, seems like the opposite colour to whats on the screen. They are about 1 inch from the bottom. a joining the right edge of the screen. They do not appear in screen capture. any Ideas ?? on ubuntu feisty ATI sapphire X1650 PRO dual head
<Pici> !register | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Rageon> ta
<TheSkorm> apt-get install alasa
<heguru> Rageon: /nickserv register <password?
<Davy_Jones> i mount my external hard drive manually.. but after a while it umounts all by itself.. how can i fix this?
<ilces> hi
<neopsych1> NTFS drive says: I am not the owner so i cant change permissions?
<casey_> theskorm: I all ready have alsa-base
<heguru> !hi | ilces
<ubotu> ilces: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Furionn> how can i allow a port out? i think i have a firewall or something, it doesnt let me...
<TheSkorm> casey_: what sound driver are you trying to install?
<Rageon> is it just /nickserv register thisisapassword
<Rageon> ?
<Rageon> or <>
<ikonia> Furionn have you configured a firewall on your ubuntu box
<heguru> Rageon: without <>
<Rageon> kk
<Furionn> ikonia:  no it is probably cause of my modems firewall
<Furionn> i dont know how to allow that out in linux
<ikonia> Furionn modems don't have a firewall
<casey_> theskorm: realtek I believe.  I'm following some instructions on a website
<ikonia> Furionn your router may, if your using one, but thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<TheSkorm> casey_: linkage
<Furionn> ikonia: well somehow how can i allow that out?
<casey_> theskorm: http://aldeby.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/howto-ubuntu-on-hp-dv65xx-series-laptop/
<TheSkorm> ikonia: it does if the router has upnp
<ikonia> Furionn look in your router manual
<Furionn> ikonia:  how? i dont know much on linux, could manage that on windows earlier
<ikonia> Furionn ???? you configure your router the same way you did on linux as you did on windows
<ardin> anyone else in here use Secret Maryo Chronicles
<ikonia> ardin just ask the question
<ganes2> ikonia:I installed ntfs 3g driver..now in terminal the su authentication is failing..
<ikonia> ganes2 why ar eyou doing su ?
<ikonia> ganes2 ubuntu uses sudo
<TheSkorm> ikonia: no your mum is
<ikonia> TheSkorm pardon ?
* TheSkorm goes to bother another channel
<ardin> ikonia: wow, crabby. i was asking because its a game
<TheSkorm> btw su > sudo
<ikonia> ardin su ask the question
<ikonia> TheSkorm su is not sudo
<nick4> ganes2 try 'sudo su'
<TheSkorm> ikonia: i know
<ikonia> nick4 don't receommend that
<ganes2> ikonia:oh ok ...i m new to linux..
<darkchr0n0s_> sodoku
<TheSkorm> But I come form the land of freebsd
<nick4> ikonia ok :)
<darkchr0n0s_> sumo > sudo
<HuricaneHarry> try sudo -i ?
<TheSkorm> where su > sudo
<ardin> is there a channel for ubuntu that actually makes sense?
<TheSkorm> ardin: try #windows
<darkchr0n0s_> no TheSkorm, sumo > sudo
<ikonia> ardin if you ask a question, you'll get an answer
<nick4> ikonia but if he knows what he is doing, and doesn't want to type sudo all the time...
<TheSkorm> sumo > su > sudo ?
<ardin> <ikonia> ardin su ask the question
<ikonia> nick4 then you to it properly, not su - sudo
<ardin> i said nothing about su
<ikonia> ardin just ask the question
<ganes2> nick4:ya..its working..thnx..
<ardin> ikonia: are you a bot?
<ikonia> ardin no
<Woet> is there a client which allows webcam-streams at MSN? (except amsn)
<darkchr0n0s_> ardin, ask the question or he will be angry now
<Pici> !coc > TheSkorm (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ardin> darkchr0n0s_: i did ask a question
<casey_> theskorm:  have you looked at the website?
<TheSkorm> That condact is opensource right, so I could edit it to my own liking?
<ganes2> ikonia:how can i know which graphics card i hav?
<TheSkorm> casey_: yeah
<ikonia> ardin this is a support channel, ask a support question about ubuntu
<TheSkorm> I dunno whats going on
<ikonia> ganes2 lspci may shot it
<darkchr0n0s_> ardin : he missed it
<TheSkorm> what step are you dieing at?
<ikonia> ganes2: show
<casey_> theskorm:  I was at the sound installation.. the second choice
<casey_> where it says to dwonload the package, untar it, then sudo ./install
<TheSkorm> no i mean which line
<ardin> ok, wheres the 'unofficial' support channel, the one that tolerates just talking
<heguru> Woet: Mercury Messenger (free but not opensource, also not available in repository, but has all the features of msn)
<ikonia> !offtopic >ardin
<TheSkorm> ah i see casey_
<TheSkorm> casey_: your doing that as root right?
<casey_> sudo yes
<ikonia> TheSkorm no, he's using sudo
<HuricaneHarry> ganes2: lspci
<TheSkorm> Try the above example then
<TheSkorm> the option a_
<TheSkorm> *)
<casey_> I did that one before... and had the same results.
<ganes2> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge (rev 01)
<ganes2> ikonia:
<ikonia> casey_ what is the problem
<casey_> it installs until it gets to that specific line
<ikonia> ganes2 ok, you have an ati radio 200
<ikonia> casey_ I missed the error line, sorry
<casey_> I'm guessing the real problem is I dont have "alsaconf"
<_Lucretia_> well that didn't work
<casey_> because I believe thats where the install breaks
<ganes2> will compiz work on it??ikonia:
<casey_> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d6efb27dc
<ikonia> ganes2 ati cards are dubious in my option, but it should be supported if you can get the drivers working
<ikonia> !ati > casey_
<ikonia> casey_: have a read through that text
<_Lucretia_> got this: Locale not supported by C library.
<casey_> ... Im installing a sound driver
<Downix> ikonia, what's wrong with ATI cards?
<TheSkorm> !nvidia > ikonia | grep cookies
<RkwAsyik> a`kum smeua selamat berpuasa dan akan menaymbut hari raya aidil fitri
<Cyber_Stalker> what does grep do?
<ikonia> Downix poor driver support
<ikonia> TheSkorm !botabuse
<ganes2>  ikonia:how can i do that?
<RkwAsyik> mypapit
<dgjones_> !english | RkwAsyik
<ubotu> RkwAsyik: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TheSkorm> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ikonia> ganes2: you where just sent two links from ubotu, have a read though
<RkwAsyik> hafiz hi
<TheSkorm> oh hawt
<ikonia> TheSkorm: don't send my pointless bot information with no relevance
<TheSkorm> !grep > ikonia
<RkwAsyik> pls help me drupal program
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<TheSkorm> ikonia: I thought you wanted some cookies
<RkwAsyik> web portal malay lang
<ikonia> TheSkorm: enough now
<RkwAsyik> malkaysia speking
<TheSkorm> 22:30:55 < Cyber_Stalker> what does grep do?
<gnomefreak> ikonia: ?
<Pici> TheSkorm: So, why would you send that to ikonia?
<IdleOne> RkwAsyik: english only please
<TheSkorm> ops
<ikonia> gnomefreak read TheSkorm's content
<Drew777> Hello I've just added a 500GB hard disk to a 6.10 machine. How should I mount it? can I add it to fstab? is that the right way to do it?
<marko-ubuntu> hur gr man postbin ?
<aantipop> i need a helping hand for installing my webcam :/
<gnomefreak> i saw it after i asked
<RkwAsyik> sorry broder
<ikonia> gnomefreak no problem
<xjkx> is gutsy out
<Cyber_Stalker> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gnomefreak> xjkx: #ubuntu+1 and no
<rm130> I need help configuring audio on my computer
<RkwAsyik> ahyeop
<bullgard4> df shows for /dev/sda7  "available 519712 (kB)", but Gedit "free: 1,04 GiB." How to explain this contradiction? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15665/)
<IdleOne> !sound | rm130
<ubotu> rm130: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ganes2>  ikonia:i din get anything from ubotu..
<RkwAsyik> !drupal malaysia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drupal malaysia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSkorm> NEWS UPDATE : ihug international tubes are broke
<ikonia> !ati >ganes2
<gnomefreak> jiahoukang: dont do that, thank you
<ikonia> ganes2: how about now
<RkwAsyik> drupal
<RkwAsyik> !drupal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drupal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Meroigo__> I have a ATI Radeon Radeon 8500LE for my Ubuntu, it worked instantly with Ubuntu 7.06 and it can hardware render 3D without configuration. I'm getting a ATI Radeon 9600 Club 3D later today. Will I be able to just turn off the computer, remove the old card, insert the new, start the computer and everything will probably just work and be just fine? :P
<rm130> IdleOne, I don't see volulme control...I see mixer options
<ganes2>  ikonia:ya i got..
<rm130> mixer settings*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xjkx> please tell me what it means here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download : "Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008"  "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009" how come 6.0 is supported to 2009 and 7.x to 2008, what does it mea
<xjkx> mean
<Drew777> how do I mount a new drive in Edgy?
<gnomefreak> TheSkorm: please stay on topic
<ikonia> ganes2 super
<TheSkorm> gnomefreak: roger
<Pici> xjkx: 6.06 is an LTS (Long Term Support) release, 7.04 is not.
<ikonia> ganes2: thats the instructions on installing the ati driver, you may still have problems, but its the best guide at he moment, and the drivers are hit and miss
<rm130> you there?
<IdleOne> xjkx: 6.06 is a Long term Support release so it is going to be supported for a longer period of time
<xjkx> why
<Pici> xjkx: Mainly for use in business environments, so they don't need to upgrade every 6 months.
<IdleOne> !ati | Meroigo__  look up your card and see if it is supported
<ubotu> Meroigo__  look up your card and see if it is supported: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xjkx> Pici, yea but why not support 7.x to 2009 also, business arent using 7.x ?
<Drew777> xjkx, if you want all the latest stuff on the desktop go for the new releases not the LTS
<Meroigo__> !ati
<Pici> xjkx: Because making things LTS takes work.
<Wikzo> Anyone good at Compiz Fusion? I got it on my 7.04 desktop, but I have been told to remove it before upgrading to 7.10. Can you please help me by answering this thread. Thanks! - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<xjkx> oh. lts is like stable of debian
<Meroigo__> didn't get anything from command "!ati".
<IdleOne> xjkx: 7.04 and 7.10 due this month will be supported for upto 18 months
<ikonia> xjkx 18 months is good for bleeding edge support
<xjkx> what kind of support we are talking about
<IdleOne> Meroigo__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> xjkx community and developer
<Meroigo__> oh
<Meroigo__> :p
<Drew777> Can anyone tell me if the standard way to add a new disk (in Edgy) is to add a line to fstab?
<xjkx> uhm..i might download a tls, problem is that i will have old softwares right?
<xjkx> although they are tested
<ikonia> Drew777 thats fine
<ikonia> xjkx define old
<ikonia> xjkx its all about your personal requirments
<xjkx> ikonia, old = not the latest
<ikonia> xjkx then yes, you will have old software on some products
<Meroigo__> IdleOne, well, that page didn't say much. But don't you think that if I have a card now that's radeon and works out of the box, isn't there a big chance the new will? It's not a new card i'm getting, it's pretty old, but newer than the one I have. Oh, and if it doesn't work. can i just change back to my old card and everything will be exactly like it were before, without ubuntu changing and ruining configuration because it fou
<Meroigo__> nd a new card before?
<Drew777> ikonia, I was about to do that but I saw the format of it looks a bit funny with UUID= all over the place
<ikonia> xjkx ahh your using blkid
<bryanl> anyone here running cedaga and steam on their ubuntu box?
<ikonia> xjkx: ignore that - sorry
<bryanl> hows it working out?
<ikonia> Drew777 ahh your using block id
<pike_> ive heard the 9200 cards are the sweet spot for open drivers. may or maynot be true
<Drew777> ikonia, ok... what's that?
<ikonia> Drew777 you need to do "blkid" and match it up to the disk you've added, then add that to /etc/fstab
<xjkx> ikonia, will have to do, since i have no idea of whats that :p
<ikonia> in the same way as your other entries
<ikonia> xjkx sent it to the wrong person, sorry
<Meroigo__> IdleOne, oh, there was a follow up link on the page. I'll bookmark it if i get trouble. :)
<Drew777> ikonia, this is a standard Edgy install is that normal?
<ikonia> Drew777 yes
<IdleOne> Meroigo__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport check this list and see if your card is listed. and no just because 1 card works doesnt mean all cards from the manufacturer will work. but I hope it will for you
<mmc> how can I build a kernel  w/o building more than 1   build/* directory?  I want just 1 target
<ganes2> ikonia:yesterday when i enabled ati card in restricted driver manager..i installed some driver from update manager..how can i see whether driver installed or not?
<ikonia> mmc why do you want a new kernel
<Drew777> ikonia, oh ok, I'll have a read up
<ikonia> ganes2 if its enabled in update manager, its installed
<ikonia> !blkid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<mmc> ikonia: I have my own patch i want to build with.
<ikonia>  there you go
<Meroigo__> IdleOne, okay, and if i put back the old card that worked, will ubuntu have changed things just by booting with the new card so it wont work anymore?
<IdleOne> Meroigo__: the old card should be detected the second time it is installed
<ikonia> mmc so download the ubuntu source, patch it, build it
<ganes2> ikonia:ok...whats copmpiz fusion?compiz,beryl, which would be better?
<Meroigo__> IdleOne, thanks for all your support :)
<mmc> ikonia:  it has been  building for several hours now ..... I see   build-generic/       build-server/  build-386/   in the debian/build directory.   So i would like to say   build only the -386 one!
<IdleOne> Meroigo__: np dude . anytime
<ikonia> ganes2 compiz fusion is the current product. However you are better waiting for ubuntu 7.10 release in a week or so's time (18/10)
<ikonia> mmc they should onlt conftain the .config files
<RkwAsyik> pls me 0ne bot server my room radiokita
<ikonia> RkwAsyik pardon ?
<IdleOne> think he wants a chanserv bot in his channel
<_Lucretia_> well that's fucked up my locale now
<IdleOne> !ohmy | _Lucretia_
<ubotu> _Lucretia_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dgjones_> ikonia, he was looking for a Malaysian channel a few minutes ago
<Downix> Hey _Lucretia_ , what brings you here?
<ikonia> dgjones_ ahh well done
<Drew777> ikonia, thanks for the help I'll give it a go
<ikonia> Drew777 no problem, shout if it goes wrong
<maxtorr> Is compiz for the desktop effects?
<_Lucretia_> Downix: on ubuntu and trying to get the latest aros source, but cannot get an en_GB.ISO-8859-1 locale, and now it won't go back to UTF8
<ikonia> Drew777 correct
<gnomefreak> maxtorr: it is desktop effects
<maxtorr> ok
<ikonia> ughh
<maxtorr> So i found out whe ni do compiz in the console
<maxtorr> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<ikonia> Drew777: sorry that was meant for maxtor,r, sorry, I'm laccking
<ikonia> lagging
<maxtorr> can you remove hardware from the blacklist
<Wikzo> Anyone good at Compiz Fusion? I got it on my 7.04 desktop, but I have been told to remove it before upgrading to 7.10. Can you please help me by answering this thread. Thanks! - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<skitzor> can someone help me with ubunty audio hardware?
<maxtorr> So my question is: how do i remove hardware from the compiz blacklist
<gnomefreak> maxtorr: you must be using a blacklisted video card (cant remember why i think it was due to some cards just not working with it
<ikonia> Wikzo how did you install it ?
<gnomefreak> maxtorr: join #ubuntu-effects and ask
<IdleOne> ikonia: gnomefreak ati or nvidia? if I am in the market for a new card?
<maxtorr> no it is workin with it, buts its blacklisted for some kind of unimportant error, and i just cant find out how to remove it
<ikonia> Wikzo current - nvidia
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<Wikzo> See my link (Ubuntuforums) :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<ikonia> IdleOne currently nvidia
<ikonia> Wikzo no - how did you install it,
<IdleOne> ok thanks
<ikonia> IdleOne no contest
<rm130> how do I enable ALSA?
<pid1> deftrfh
<ikonia> IdleOne 2 years time - maybe ati
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: intell 965 should be black listed most nvidias work (except latest i think)
<Wikzo> ikonia: I used this guidehttp://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<pike_> rm130: where?
<pid1> da disgassa
<rm130> pike_, so I can get sound working
<IdleOne> ikonia: gnomefreak thanks guys will search for a supported card to buy now :)
<rm130> I don't see volume control all I see is mixer settings
<pike_> rm130: does the first drum sound when login screen appears work?
<pid1> um ovo
<gnomefreak> pid1: what do you want?
<rm130> I just here a beep from my machine when the login screen appers
<rm130> appears*
<dgjones_> !br | pid1
<ubotu> pid1: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<pid1>  zerro(cdfyrbykkgkii7u uhyjkn iuhyo8n
<gnomefreak> dgjones_: thats not portugues afaik
<skitzor> gnomefreak, i cant get my realtek audio to work, using feisty 7.04
<Wikzo> ikonia: I used this guide: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<gnomefreak> skitzor: and did you try asking the channel instead of me
<dgjones_> gnomefreak, i was working on the country showing up in the users info on xchat
<pid1> pid1 jones has quit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<skitzor> gnomefreek no, thought u were the specialist, sorry
<pike_> rm130: im far from a sound guru kind of the antethisis of one..
<skitzor> gnomefreak no, thought u were the specialist, sorry
<gnomefreak> skitzor: not in sound that would be insane
<pike_> !sound | rm130 try this
<ubotu> rm130 try this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<skitzor> i cant get my realtek audio to work, using feisty 7.04
<ikonia> Wikzo: so apt-get remove the packages you installed
<ikonia> and put desktop-effects back
<rm130> yeah the thing is I don't see volume control..all I see is mixer settings
<Wikzo> ikonia: Is this the right one to remove? compiz-core
<Wikzo> compiz
<Wikzo> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Wikzo> compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Wikzo> compiz-plugins
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how to change the text of the taskbar
<Wikzo> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Wikzo> desktop-effects
<Wikzo> ubuntu-desktop
<Wikzo> compiz-gnome
<gnomefreak> Wikzo: use pastebin please
<Wikzo> libdecoration0
<ikonia> Wikzo remove the ones your installed in that guide
<Wikzo> libcompizconfig-backend-gconf
<Wikzo> python-compizconfig
<Wikzo> gnomefreak: Sorry, dunno what that is
<MoNsTeR> not the text but the color of the text
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> Wikzo: ^^^
<skitzor> i cant get my realtek audio to work, using feisty 7.04...
<Traveler9> bonjour
<Wikzo> gnomefreak: Which one should I choose if I'm gonna post it in here?
<Traveler9> qqn parle francais?
<Wikzo> gnomefreak: Which syntax?
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how to change the color of text on the taskbar
<RkwAsyik> me register rom radiokita
<heguru> !fr | Traveler9
<ubotu> Traveler9: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gnomefreak> Wikzo: it doesnt matter the syntax just paste it to site and hit continue or post or whatever it says than give us the new address it gives you
<acuster> is there a time management app in ubuntu? or several?
<acuster> preferably of the gnome persuasion
* genii pries his eyes open and sips a coffee
<Wikzo> gnomefreak: Thanks, I'll use that next time! :)
<xjkx> whats the difference between the desktop and the server iso ? I am a desktop user but i use many servers, like apache and mysql, for studying purposes, you think i'd fit better where, the server doesnt come with gnome? :p
<ikonia>  xjkx desktop
<ikonia> xjkx use the desktop version
<aftertaf> acuster : keyword search in synaptic...
<ikonia> xjkx server version is aimed at server hardware, with multi-user operations in mind
<Downix> I have the server version on my dual-dual cores
<_Lucretia_> back to normal locale now
<ikonia> Downix is that relevant ?
<genii> xjkx: If you use apache,mysql and php there is a metapackage, ubuntu-lamp    which can be installed
<Downix> ikonia, nope.
<Dan> hi
<pike_> xjkx: server version is what i always start with. its basically just a stripped down desktop install.
<ikonia> pike_: no its not
<pike_> other than kernel i dont see difference
<ikonia> pretty core diference
<pike_> like what?
<ikonia> the kernel
<maxtorr> Hello, i have a question: how do i remove hardware from the compiz blacklis
<pike_> ikonia: ok ill give you that ;p
<ikonia> maxtorr: you where asked to join #ubuntu-effects and ask in that
<mydokumen> chafid...!
<maxtorr> Nobody reacts there
<ikonia> best to wait
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how to change the color of text on the taskbar
<MoNsTeR> cause i want a black taskbar with white text
<MoNsTeR> cause thats how i role
<ikonia> MoNsTeR create a theme
<ikonia> "thats how I role" ?
<MoNsTeR> ikonia, im not that smart with linux yet
<Pici> !themes > MoNsTeR (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Read that message on how to get different themes
<heguru> MoNsTeR: then maybe you should try some of the existing themes available on the internet
<MoNsTeR> yeah but where do i put them
<MoNsTeR> i use emerald
<MoNsTeR> for my themes
<ikonia> MoNsTeR: read the link pici sent you through ubotu
<Downix> If I switched from ATI to nVidia would that fix my display issues?
<ikonia> Downix what are your display issues ?
<Downix> ikonia:  on a 3D game through cedega I get the 2D GUI elements, but not the 3D renders
<MoNsTeR> ikonia, i did read it
<ikonia> Downix probably not
<MoNsTeR> Downix, i would try the restricted drivers
<Downix> MoNsTeR, I did
<Downix> didn't run at all there, saying no glx, nor did any Linux games
<ikonia> wnix> didn't run at all there, saying no glx, nor did any Linux games
<_Lucretia_> Downix: dounds like a cedega problem
<Pici> Downix: Have you looked on the Cedega Application Database to see if thats a typical issue with the game.
<Downix> Pici:  checked, first time they'd ever heard that problem.
<ikonia> Downix if it didn't run with glx your card may not be supported or configured correctly
<MoNsTeR> well can anybody help me with the text on the taskbar
<_Lucretia_> Downix: i'd say that their dx->gl isn't setting up the projection matrix to be 3d again after doing the 2d
<Downix> ikonia, It didn't with the restricted drivers, but did when I manually installed the latest ATI drivers
<ikonia> MoNsTeR you've been sent a link that tells you how to install themes, what part is not clear
<mike__> hi guys, I would be extremely grateful for some help getting my sound card recognized!
<ikonia> Downix the latest often have compatability problems
<Downix> _Lucretia_, that was my thought, but not sure how to correct that
<Pici> MoNsTeR: You can't change that without using a different theme.
<_Lucretia_> Downix: you using the restricted ati drivers? if you're using the new oss ones, they don't support 3d yet do they?
<Downix> ikonia, Hmm.  The restricted tho was missing GLX
<Downix> _Lucretia_, The closed from AMD/ATI
<_Lucretia_> Downix: if it is cedega's problem, you won't be able to
<_Lucretia_> hmm
<ikonia> Downix I'm just giving you facts and opinions, I didn't say there was a fix
<BusMaster> which is the help channel for openoffice? I tried /join #openoffice, but it seems like the wrong channel
<Downix> ikonia, indeed.  Debating on just buying a cheap nVidia card as a stop-gap
<Pici> BusMaster: #openoffice.org
<BusMaster> Pici, thanks
<dmitri> hy guys.does anybody know how can i make write something and make a .pdf file from console?
<HuricaneHarry> dmitri: latex, dvi2pdf ?
<Downix> ikonia, If it's a PCI card even better, then I can put it in my sons comp once ATI gets their act together
<Downix> hmm
<magnet> pdflatex ftw
<dmitri> HuricaneHarry: and how do i make that?
<steel_lady> I noticed something in ubuntu that I don't know if it is considered like a bug or is it supposed to function this way
<dshuang001> Hello everyone, i am a new comer.
<Pici> steel_lady: Whats up?
<IdleOne> !hi | dshuang001
<ubotu> dshuang001: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magnet> hello newcomer
<Downix> the problem is, I can only find PCI-E, not PCI cards
<HuricaneHarry> dmitri: cant help you there, just a pointer what to look for.
<soundray> magnet: subtle :)
<dmitri> ok 10x
<dmitri> :)
<mike__> does anyone on here have experience with sound card troubles with Ubuntu? I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy and now it does not recognize and sound cards installed
<MoNsTeR> Pici, are you serious give me that link again please
<magnet> :)
<Pici> !themes > MoNsTeR (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<danielax> mike__: gutsy? Try #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !changetheme > MoNsTeR (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<magnet> dmitri: what do you want to do specificly?
<steel_lady> Pici, since I was long term win user, I was used to mark some text and copy and I have it in temporal memory until rewritten with something else so I am able to paste it anywhere without any conditions
<MoNsTeR> Pici, i use emerald and beryl thats why i didnt think it was going to work
<coldboot> I just installed Ubuntu, and none of my italic fonts are rendering. That means every single font displays empty squares when it's set to italics. Bold works fine. Anyone have any ideas? Googling has rendered nothing so far...
<soundray> !sound > mike__, have a look at this advice (private message) and ask more specifically if this doesn't help
<dshuang001> Anyone can tell me how to change color of my nick and time or even my message? thanks.
<magnet> steel_lady: the copy paste behavior is not the same as on Windows, it's not a bug but it should become uniform in the next 10 years don't worry ;)
<Pici> steel_lady: That sounds like the typical function of the clipboard...
<MoNsTeR> Pici, but i dont see theme on the navigation bar
<steel_lady> Pici, because of that habbit, I am constantly annoyed in Ubuntu when I copy something, weather is text or link and I close the window and open the other program and I can not paste it
<steel_lady> magnet uniform in which way?
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Thats a GTK theme, you'd need to find one of those.
<blueflower> chaky
<soundray> steel_lady: have a look at glipper
<magnet> steel_lady: in the way that Mac, Windows & GNU distros will have the same (as the one currently on Windows/Mac)
<Pici> steel_lady: or kipper if you use KDE
<blueflower> chaky
<Pici> blueflower: ?
<soundray> Pici: kipper is a smoked herring ;)
<IdleOne> mmmmm fish
<Pici> steel_lady, soundray: er. I meant klipper ;)
<vargran> I don't have a network and I have ubuntu 7.04. how do I install 2.6.22 kernel?
<steel_lady> I have gnome
<IdleOne> Pici: why would you want to eat dolphin?
<blueflower> bandung
<Pici> But if a fish helps you with the clipboard, more power to you.
<magnet> for now you can somehow solve your problem copy/pasting using X (highlightning/middle mouse button)
<steel_lady> OK, I am installing glipper
<IdleOne> lol
<soundray> vargran: best way is to upgrade to gutsy. Wait until it comes out in a couple of weeks, though.
<IdleOne> klipper
<MoNsTeR> Pici, then once i get the theme how do i install it
<erUSUL> magnet: you loose the clippboard too if you close the original window iirc
<magnet> erUSUL: wait i'll check
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Read the second thing I sent you about changing the themes.  Usually you can just drag the tar.gz file onto the themes window.
* magnet has quit IRC
<magnet> ;)
<Hosky> Anyone have experience putting 7.04 or 7.10 on SunFire boxes?
<vargran> soundray: I don't have a network under linux. it says NETWATCH DOG: eth0: transmit timed out
<soundray> erUSUL: oh no, you've made him use Windows ;)
<steel_lady> meantime, does anybody have idea how to save a 4G SD memory card that ubuntu first wrote some chinese letters instead of the song and then it became unreadable?
<magnet> soundray: I'm not rich enough :'(
<soundray> vargran: I see, so you were hoping to fix this by upgrading the kernel?
<vargran> yes
<magnet> steel_lady: formatting it?
<diky> hai
<magnet> do you want to save the key or its content?
<steel_lady> magnet, the problem is that it soes not detect it any more
<vargran> soundray: people with similar problem updated the kernel and problem was gone. other solutions didn't help
<soundray> vargran: what is this "netwatch dog" -- something you installed?
<dshuang001> test
<IdleOne> dshuang001: answer
<skitzor> Can someone help me get sound out of my Realtec hda 260 audiocard, my laptop is a pb easynote 7900
<erUSUL> !sound | skitzor
<ubotu> skitzor: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<magnet> steel_lady:  well that's bad then, the key is surely dead, plug it then type "dmesg | tail" into a shell, see if it talks about your key anyhow
<Downix> hmmm
<MoNsTeR> Pici, i did but it didnt show up in the menu :9
<Downix> **debating on options**
<soundray> !intelhda > skitzor, this might also help (private message)
<MoNsTeR> :(
<vmlinuz`> whats the command to change from gdm to kdm in the login window
<Pici> MoNsTeR: It'll show up in the customize theme dialog.
<Downix> maybe I should just buy a new nVidia mobo for my sons comp
<steel_lady> magnet, what do you refer to as key?
<Pici> vmlinuz`: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm`
<MoNsTeR> Pici, thanks
<vargran> soundray: no it's kernel service as I understand. the problem is that when I'm trying to do something with network everything dies and I got that message in syslog
<Downix> that would make him happy
<yo1> Hey. Does anyone know anything about a common problem me and (what I can tell) a few others suffers from - OpenGL (ati/nvidia, doesn't matter) applications take up 100% of the CPU (atleast on one core at a time). I've been googling and forum trolling like crazy but never found any good solution.
<magnet> steel_lady: oops SD card, not USB key, well it's just the same from your system point of view
<soundray> vargran: okay -- so you don't have a way to upgrade that machine?
<skitzor> erUSUL ty will try the community
<vmlinuz`> Pici: does that change the *out look* of the login manager?
<Downix> yo1, sounds like you're software rendering
<erUSUL> skitzor: no problem
<Djoef> hello, what can i use to play mmf files ?
<Pici> vmlinuz`: It asks you to choose between kdm and gdm iirc
<yo1> Downix: Aye, although, fglrxinfo and glxinfo shows that I got ATi's OpenGL running, no mesa whatsoever
<vargran> soundray: it doesn't have network. at all
<vmlinuz`> Pici: yea but then the login window will be the exact same?
<steel_lady> magnet, I have internal card reader but also USB 'pendrive' reader where I can insert it. Is there any difference between trying one or another?
<Downix> yo1:  very strange.  Which apps?
<coldboot> Some of my fonts don't display in italics on a fresh Ubuntu install, anyone have any ideas what to check?
<magnet> steel_lady: yes.
<Djoef> no one ? mmf player ?
<magnet> steel_lady: try both :)
<stephan_> do you speak dutch???
<yo1> Downix: Doesn't matter. I've tried a few games (tuxracer for example)
<magnet> !nl
<mike__> soundray: thanks for the help, I am trying it out now...
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Downix> Djoef, Yamaha SMAF sound file format created for mobile devices; commonly used for cell phone ring tones
<MoNsTeR> Pici, how come the fonts are really droopy
<Djoef> yes
<Djoef> Downix: yes, thats what i want to play
<MoNsTeR> Pici, they look really blurry
<scguy318> !nl | stephan_
<ubotu> stephan_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Change the font antialiasing then
<MoNsTeR> prefrences>font?
<Pici> MoNsTeR: Yes.
<Hosky> Djoef: have you tried mplayer and vlc ?
<MoNsTeR> Pici, thanks
<steel_lady> magnet, I plugged in  the USB reader, typed d  mesg | tail and got this: http://pastebin.com/m29baedbf
<Downix> Djoef, I can't find a player for any OS, only conversion utilities
<Djoef> :(
<magnet> steel_lady: well looks like it's not dead after all :P
<steel_lady> magnet really?
<magnet> steel_lady: does it not show up in your file explorer?
<Djoef> Hosky: mplayer doesnt do it
<steel_lady> no it does not magnet
<magnet> steel_lady: do you wish to get the data back or just be able to use it again?
<NewGuyCanada> hi all. I was just on the Ubuntu site... maybe I'm an idiot, but i'm trying to d/l an installer for PowerPC, and while there is some reference to that there are versions that will work on my machine, there is no reference in the download page as to which one i should use.
<NewGuyCanada> any ideas?
<Carsten-> hi guys.. ive just installed gusty beta, since i have done it, i have lost the title bar to all my windows.. I assume this has something to do with compiz, is there a work around?
<steel_lady> magnet, at least to use it again if not other
<peol> steel_lady: try mount it manually (mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /to/this/dir)
<Matir> Carsten-, are they all white?
<kst> i think my mozembed is not installed or broken.. how do i install it again? how come it doesnt show up in synaptic?
<Carsten-> no
<magnet> steel_lady: it can be tricky to get data back, so if you want to use it again (no guarantee), you should just format it to fat32
<Meroigo__> is it hard to install two monitors with an ATI Radeon 6600XT card? :P if someone here have done it.
<Carsten-> just no title bar at the top of each window
<steel_lady> peol, to which dir should I mount it?
<soundray> vargran: I can think of different ways to approach this. Probably the easiest is to download and burn the Alternate CD on another computer, tie it in as a software source and upgrade the kernel with that.
<coldboot> Many of my fonts won't display italics, anyone know what might be wrong?
<peol> steel_lady: up to you, preferably create a dir in /media/
<magnet> steel_lady: ls /dev/sdb* first to see if you have the device files
<pike_> NewGuyCanada: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427714   fyi
<kst> !mozembed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozembed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Meroigo__> 9600 *
<steel_lady> magnet no such file or directory
<magnet> steel_lady: did you not forget the "*" ?
<steel_lady> peol, should I create some dir in /media previously?
<peol> steel_lady: follow magnet's instructions before to see if it actually found the device
<magnet> steel_lady: you won't be able to do what peol says if the device files arent there
<NewGuyCanada> >>Pike_ thanks!!
<steel_lady> magnet I did not
<magnet> steel_lady: try: ls /dev/disk/by-path/*usb*
<Hosky> anyone installed Ubuntu on SunFire? Ultraspac III
<magnet> (if you're using the USB pen thingy)
<RkwAsyik> pls me bot
<MoNsTeR> Pici, gosh i cant really get it to look nice :(
<RkwAsyik> to room radiokita
<speed_> hi all
<steel_lady> ls: /dev/disk/by-path/*usb*: No such file or directory
<soundray> !hi | speed_
<ubotu> speed_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<magnet> steel_lady: did you plug your SD card in the USB reader?
<steel_lady> magnet jes of course
<sahil> hey when i pop in a cd, i dont have any icon on my desktop, how can i get it to display an icon?
<magnet> steel_lady: hum that's bad :) are you using 7.04?
<soundray> sahil: make sure that it automounts. System-Preferences-Removable drives...
<Rageon> hey heguru : is VNC thru tunnel the only way to remote desktop?
<sahil> soundray, it does, because if i go to the home folder, then on the side i can see it and i can browse it and everything
<steel_lady> magnet yes I am and it happened to me after I uppgraded. I didn't have so many problems in previous versions
<heguru> Rageon: its one of the ways
<heguru> Rageon: if you are using vnc on LAN and not on internet
<soundray> Rageon: no, you can VNC directly (insecure) or look at FreeNX
<heguru> Rageon: then no need to worry about security
<Rageon> yea its for LAN
<magnet> steel_lady: did you upgrade using a new CD or through the upgrade procedure? (dist-upgrade/shiny button/whatever)
<Rageon> but it needs to be HIGH security
<heguru> Rageon: oh
<Rageon> and i see VNC sniffers everywhere :s
<RkwAsyik> pls join radiokita room
<heguru> Rageon: then use vnc over ssh
<heguru> Rageon: do you want to try it?
<Rageon> yea ok.. i dont haveto enable remote login do i?
<heguru> Rageon: yes you have to on the server
<heguru> Rageon: remote desktop
<Rageon> :s
<Rageon> ok
<heguru> Rageon: System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop
<steel_lady> magnet I had problems upgrading, at the end I think I did it from CD but I am not sure. It asks for a CD often when I want to reinstall something or do some special operation. it reminds me of win this way
<Rageon> ok yup
<magnet> steel_lady: you can disable its asking of the CD easily
<coldboot> Italic fonts are not displaying at all on my system, anyone know what to search for?
<peol> steel_lady: you might have the CD as a repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<magnet> steel_lady: as for the SD card I'm afraid it will be hard to solve through IRC :)
<soundray> coldboot: is this a fresh install?
<vmlinuz`> anybody have uses SCIM before?
<INTIM> hi all i just installed VMware and Ubuntu 7.4 on vista lol tryin to test it and take a deeper look at linux
<coldboot> soundray: Yeah, pretty much.
<danielax> Offtopic, sorry - keystroke to get irssi ot refresh it's screen size?
<heguru> Rageon: make sure you Uncheck "Ask you for confirmation"
<coldboot> soundray: I just did a dist-upgrade after installing 7.04, and installed a few programs.
<heguru> Rageon: and check Require the user to enter this password
<coldboot> soundray: I barely fiddled with it.
<Rageon> ok
<nanonyme> danielax, ^L is redraw in irssi if that's what you mean
<heguru> Rageon: and then enter a VNC password
<coldboot> soundray: Any ideas?
<danielax> ah - thk
<soundray> coldboot: this kind of problem worries me enough that, if it was my system, I'd do a reinstall. Who knows what else went wrong.
<steel_lady> magnet, do you believe that there is a way to resurrect 4GB SD? Now I put it to another USB and the little light didn't turn off
<Rageon> and it uses a ssh but itself?
<Rageon> by*
<INTIM> btw like games< than go here ALien Arena for linux too red,planetarena.org
<soundray> coldboot: you could always save the contents of the package cache, so you don't have to re-download.
<heguru> Rageon: no
<steel_lady> magnet suddenly something happened
<heguru> Rageon: you have to use ssh from your client
<magnet> steel_lady: there may be a way, it's hard to tell if the hardware is broken or not from here :)
<nanonyme> danielax, if you're talking about terminal size, detach everything from the screen and then reattach and it should resize automatically
<Rageon> mmk
<magnet> steel_lady: what happened? :)
<soundray> INTIM: no spamming please
<heguru> Rageon: first, you have to install ssh server on the server side
<INTIM> lol ok
<INTIM> im usin xchat from linux
<vmlinuz`> SCIM is using my binding... I do some hits in keyboard that are suppose to do something, and it changes language. how to fix that please
<INTIM> tryin out progs later all
<steel_lady> magnet http://pastebin.com/m90df2be
<magnet> steel_lady: wow that's bad
<magnet> steel_lady: your kernel just Oopsed
<coldboot> soundray: That's a pretty tedious way to solve a simple problem...
<magnet> steel_lady: something must be wrong with your hardware, hopefully it's only the SD card
<soundray> coldboot: how do you know it's a simple problem? It may just be the tip of the iceberg.
<powerserve> newbie here.. just want to ask anyone here on how to install collanos to a 64bit amd machine running on feisty
<steel_lady> magnet now I am very afraid
<steel_lady> what should I do?
<magnet> steel_lady: most probably it's your ram or cpu
<magnet> steel_lady: calm down first :P
<sgp> ,  , ,  samb',    wins  dhcp
<magnet> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<soundray> coldboot: if you're sure you want to go down the diagnosing/repairing route, start with the advice from ubotu (private message)
<steel_lady> magnet I am going to get a heart attack
<soundray> !fonts > coldboot
<magnet> steel_lady: do I have to call 911?
<magnet> steel_lady: ;)
<magnet> steel_lady: come on it's not going to die on you .. not now at least
<steel_lady> magnet rather tell me what can I do. And btw, the USB light is on, how can I remove the card safely?
<magnet> steel_lady: what kind of computer do you have?
<soundray> coldboot: btw, my last install-update routine took less than 30 min. I don't consider that tedious, compared to tracking a weird problem of unknown origin.
<steel_lady> magnet I have Dell Inspiron 6400
<Downix> steel:  replace it as fast as possible
<magnet> steel_lady: hmm, to remove it safely you'd need the device
<magnet> steel_lady: do you have any valuable data on one of the memory sticks?
<Downix> steel_lady, the 6400/E1505 have a problem with the power regulation system, it's a $500 repair and not covered under warranty in most cases.
<ckin2001> steel_lady, dont worry about that stuff from the kernel - just a core dump
<magnet> ckin2001: "just" a core dump? :)
<pluffsy_> hi
<magnet> ckin2001: when your kernel oopses you shouldn't ignore it ;)
<ckin2001> magnet, you should see what I get when I crash stuff in wine
<magnet> ckin2001: from the kernel?
<steel_lady> Downix, which kind of problem and how does it affect the comp?
<ikonia> ckin2001 core dumps are critical
<pluffsy_> I haven't been able to figure out from the hardwaresupport wikipage if apples wireless mighty mouse and apples wireless alu keyboard works under ubuntu. any ideas?
<magnet> ckin2001: or from the userland?
<Rageon> ive got an old XP partition that i want to delete WINDOWS off.. and not the data... now my idea is to login thru that thing u skip on installtion and to delete the files with full write accesss.. where is to set this up?
<b0nza1> wow.. upgrade from 7.04 to gutsy was not so fun
<Lars_G> Good dayll.
<Lars_G> errr
<Lars_G> good day all.
<Lars_G> better
<ikonia> Rageon you want to delete the windows install, but not the data on the windows partition ?
<Rageon> thats correct
<Downix> steel_lady, If you start getting odd switching between AC/battery, it's a sign that the system is on it's way out.  Basically, there's a small power-control system on the motherboard that sometimes goes bad.  When it does, it will not recognize when an AC adaptor is plugged up at all.  Means once the battery is dead, you have a nice paperweight.  Found out the hard way, have a paperweight here.
<magnet> steel_lady: i doubt it's related to power regulation, this is a bad CPU or RAM problem most likely
<Nyle> how is the gusty beta?
<ikonia> Rageon your only option is to boot from an operating system outside of windows, , mount the ntfs parition read write and delete he windows directory
<ikonia> Nyle in beta
<Nyle> stable enough to use?
<soundray> Rageon: and you're running Ubuntu dual-boot atm? Why not install ntfs-3g and delete files to your heart's desire?
<b0nza1> Rageon: go get winxpe do a search for it..
<ikonia> Nyle its in beta
<soundray> Nyle: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Downix> magnet:  quite right.  Those Inspirons RAM selection is very picky, have the wrong stick and the kernel can coredump I found out.
<magnet> steel_lady: anyway first things first, what about valuable data? you should back them up *now* because you're comp will be in repair soon
<Lars_G> Since a dist-upgrade is a dist-upgrade, would it be too mad to dist-upgrade directly from hoary to feisty?
<Rageon> !ntfs-3g
<ikonia> Lars_G it wouldn't work
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<soundray> Lars_G: yes. It'll never work.
<ckin2001> magnet, the dump mentions khubd :/
<steel_lady> magnet don't tell me that please
<Lars_G> Sigh
<Rageon> can i apt ntfs-3g soundray ?
<soundray> Rageon: yes
<scapor> Does anybody know how I could come in contact with Antoine Gutzwiller, the one who won a courtcase in France against Acer to get a laptop wihtout Windows ?  I'm about to do the same in Belgium and need help.
<Downix> steel_lady, Has nothing to do with your current problem, just something to watch out for in the future.  How many RAM sticks do you have installed?
<ikonia> Rageon read the links you've just called for
<Lars_G> I'll have to dist-upgrade to dapper, and then to edgy and then to feisty?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g > Rageon, please read the private message
<magnet> ckin2001: mhh well you should report that :p
<ikonia> Lars_G I don't even think you can do that
<Rageon> their always confusing, lol
<soundray> Lars_G: no, you'd have to upgrade to breezy first, then do as you said.
<Lars_G> Personally I'd love to upgrade to dapper and leave it there. I might even do that and stay at dapper and compile the package I need by hand
<Lars_G> soundray: breezy is the next to hoary?
<Rageon> brb
<Lars_G> soundray: what's the wiki page with release lists?
<soundray> Lars_G: backup and reinstall. While you're at it, you might go to gutsy straight away (release date 18 Oct)
<magnet> steel_lady: when your kernel does what it just did, 99% of the time it's because the problem is with the hardware, it's most likely the ram, is your comp still on warranty?
<steel_lady> Downix, I went for an offer of double RAM for half price so I suppose 2 og 512MB
<Lars_G> soundray: backup and reinstall is almost death right now. sigh
* Lars_G weeps
<soundray> !release > Lars_G
<steel_lady> magnet it is not
<soundray> Lars_G: whiner
<soundray> Lars_G: sorry, just kidding ;)
<vmlinuz`> please how to remove SCIM
<vmlinuz`> its annoying me..
<soundray> Lars_G: why, what's the problem?
<Downix> steel_lady, Likely one of those is the culpret.  If you're under warranty, have them swap it.  If not, take one out, try it, if it still dumps, switch to the other and check that one.  If both dump, then it's somewhere else.
<ckin2001> steel_lady, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/83748
<steel_lady> I had terrible problems with comp, I thought it was ram but it passed when I put another video driver
<Rageon> soundray: im downloading ntfs-3g how do i use it once ive got it ?
<magnet> steel_lady: mhh well; the proper course of action here would be (1) backups (2) memtests while swiching RAM sticks -- and hoping it's RAM (3) solved or you can have your heart attack at that time ;)
<Lars_G> soundray: it's a server, and there would be an inordinate ammount of data to backup, but mainly the problem is that I don't have a fesity or dapper cd at hand right now.
<soundray> Rageon: have you read the private message from ubotu?
<steel_lady> but guys, that happened when I changed my sd card from 1 USB to another
* Lars_G sighs
<Rageon> yer it just gave a general descibtion about the file
<Downix> steel_lady, after this system, I gave up on Dell laptops.
<digitalspaghetti> Hi there, I have a server running Ubuntu 7.04 with LAMP, and I'm trying to install TRAC.  So far I cannot get it to work, it keeps causing apache to segfault
<Lars_G> I'll go fetch a few things, and install feisty from scratch
<digitalspaghetti> i've done a backtrace, but can't see anything, i'm wondering if anyone has had the same?
<Downix> steel_lady, very odd
<Lars_G> I'd love to use dapper since this is a server, in text mode, so LTS is good.
<Rageon> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<magnet> steel_lady: ok ok let's say it's related to your SD card
<soundray> Lars_G: there are ways to do a fresh install via the network -- have a look at the install page (private message)
<magnet> steel_lady: there's a chance the driver is buggy ...
<soundray> !install > Lars_G
<digitalspaghetti> #trac can't see any problems either, so i'm wondering if it's a ubuntu-specific problem, i'm using repo versions
<ckin2001> magnet, khubd manages hotplug devices, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/83748 mentions khubd specifically "oopsing"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Lars_G> But, I plant to launch to the next lts as soon as it's out (8.04 right?) and it'll be easier to jump from feisty than from dapper. plus one package I need is too outdated in dapper.
<mike___> soundray: thanks a lot, you are awesome. That page you pointed me to got me sound finally! Let's hope that never happens again since I went through so many different attempts I have no idea which combination would be needed for next time
<steel_lady> magnet, since I changed the system I am constantly getting problems with memory cards
<magnet> ckin2001: OK ok :)
<steel_lady> it is writin chinese on it
<Lars_G> soundray: Oh I know that. Before ubuntu I've used debian for years and done more than one network install. trouble is this backbone is not TOO powerfull and I don't want to have an all-day downtime
<Rageon> guys.. dont tell me feisty comes with ntfs-3g ?
<soundray> mike___: well done for needing just that little hint :)
<magnet> ckin2001: the oops steel_lady just had is related to hotplugging USB too
<Lars_G> Rageon: Well yeah, feisty has ntfs-3g
<Rageon> ....
<mike___> thanks again
<Rageon> BLAH
<Rageon> ok so ive got ntfs-3g twice now how do i enable write access
<Lars_G> Rageon: it's not the only ntfs driver it has though.
<steel_lady> although on previous system I was getting a message that drivers have a problem and to report it like a bug
<ckin2001> magnet, I know.  I didn't want you guys completely freaking her out.  It sounded like she unplugged something that khubd was managing and caused it to burp
<Lars_G> Rageon: you need to mount using ntfs-3g as the type, and maybe specify -o rw
<magnet> steel_lady: then the kernel part handling disks hotplugging is most definitely buggy with your system
<soundray> Lars_G: a machine swap is out of the question?
<Downix> steel_lady, Oh, phew, much simpler problem
<steel_lady> but my question is in general on any system how can I at least format this card? Win doesn't see it either after ubuntu was done with it
<Lars_G> soundray: Saddly it is, otherwise it'd be the best option. the only other machine available lacks the ammount of required network interfaces.
<magnet> ckin2001: yeah OK my bad, I personnally never have any Oopse unless my hardware is broken. like never :).
<coldboot> soundray: I guess it's easier than troubleshooting.
<peol> Rageon: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Lars_G> soundray: Ah well I'll make it work. I always do
<Rageon> ty prol
<peol> Rageon: then check your Applications -> System tools
<Rageon> peol*
<ckin2001> magnet, no problem.  I break stuff all the time
<soundray> Lars_G: you must do, if you've been using Debian for that long :)
<coldboot> soundray: Do you just overwrite everything? I have my / and /home on the same partition.
<Innomen> how do i add xp to the menu.lst file?
<magnet> steel_lady: you need to see the device first (e.g /dev/sdb1) then you can recreate a file system using mkfs.vfat
<Lars_G> soundray: Heh and I used worse before. And the worst is that I LIKE fighting the machines
<Lars_G> soundray: a smooth install is no fun
<soundray> coldboot: either that, or use gparted to create new space by resizing.
<stefg> Lars_G: welcome to #gentoo :-)
<Lars_G> soundray: you know I might be able to swap systems... let me check. I wont take more of your time. thanks
<Innomen> both os will load depending on which i flag as bootable, and the grub menu comes up, but i dont know how do add xp to the list
<steel_lady> oh and another strange problem I am having. I was shutting down my comp before going to sleep. this morning I came and it was not shut down but it was on, the screen was black with some strange blue stains on it
<Surger> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<soundray> Lars_G: good luck
<Lars_G> stefg: been there done that. beleive it or not if you got a good cpu gentoo is a much easier server to maintain
<Lars_G> soundray: thanks
<magnet> steel_lady: relics from Windows ;P
<Rageon> YES....
<Rageon> thx guys.. ive my main problems solved all thanks to this channel :D
<soundray> Rageon: well done
<Downix> now if I can get 3D to work properly I'll be happy....
<coldboot> soundray: Does gparted ever mess up?
<steel_lady> magnet I don't understand... why from win? why it didn't turn off?
<magnet> steel_lady: either X failed to shut down nicely (most likely) or your acpi subsystem is buggy
<soundray> coldboot: yes, but not as often as Partition Magic :)
<Rageon> im just the monkey typing the keys lol well done to you guys :)
<usr13> DWonderly, What display adapter doyou have?
<magnet> steel_lady: it was a joke, you know BSOD and everything
<soundray> coldboot: it's vulnerable in principle to things such as powercuts
<Lars_G> I wish you guys would stop talking about 3D
<steel_lady> magnet I don't know what is BSOD and I have bug phobia
<usr13> Downix, , What display adapter doyou have?
<soundray> Lars_G: full ack
<Innomen> !bsod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rageon> is supergrub better then current grub?
<Innomen> wow
<magnet> steel_lady: Blue Screen of Death :)
<coldboot> soundray: I can't resize the partition I'm currently mounted and using...
<soundray> Lars_G: who needs 3D to run bash :)
<coldboot> soundray: This is why I use Partition magic...
<magnet> steel_lady: can you reproduce the bug? sometimes it happens to me, but the PC isn't frozen I can switch to console and halt manually
<Surger> !repos gdal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos gdal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Innomen> Rageon: super is just a boot saver, grub is like built in
<soundray> coldboot: oh no no no, you have to do it off the live CD
<Lars_G> My main workstation at job #2 fried. and as a result of upgrading the mobo and cpu, I was forced to discard my nvidia 6200 in favor of a built in SiS that uses the cpu bus for memory access.
<peol> Okay, a question for ya; is "(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0" supposed to show up in Xorg.0.log if I'm supposed to use hw acceleration?
<Rageon> ahh ic.
<steel_lady> magnet, how do you switch to console then?
<Downix> usr13, ATI, and yes, I put the restricted drivers on, but when that didn't work, I installed the latest binaries from AMD directly
<Rageon> cool :D
<Lars_G> soundray: not really... but when edgy is so close, and with xgl working.... :'(
<magnet> steel_lady: Alt + F1 (or F2 till F6)
<Rageon> well thanks guys ill bb later :D
<Innomen> supergrub is a bootimage that uses grub plus options for system recovery
<magnet> steel_lady: Ctrl+Alt+ Fx if you're in X
<soundray> Lars_G: umm, edgy? close?
<Lars_G> soundray: In fact, when I'm forced to downgrade from programming in a dual monitor at 1280x1024x24 to a single monitor, at 1024x768x16 (otherwise the shared memory bus causes artifacts) and lose Xv in the process....
<Surger> Where can I find a list of Feisty packages?
<Lars_G> soundray: I meant Gutsy
<Downix> usr13, Got further with the latest drivers, but it still won't display 3D.
<magnet> steel_lady: (ie: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ) then you log in using your username/password (your password won't show anything as you type in), then type "sudo halt" to shut down the computer
<Innomen> can someone help me with this duel boot thing?
<Lars_G> soundray: do you know what it's like to code in two monitors. and be forced back into one? :'(
<Lars_G> meh
<Lars_G> I digress
<Innomen> i dunna understand menu.lst :)
<soundray> !dualboot > Innomen, please have a look at the private message from ubotu
<steel_lady> ak, thanx
<peol> Innomen: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<peol> google is your friend
<usr13> Downix, Ok, well don't know about ATI.  That's a challenge.  I've done quite well with various Nvidia cards but not ATI.  I don't do ATI.  Sorry.
<steel_lady> well, so nothing to do with my SD till they fix the bug one day?
<Innomen> no, humans are my friend
<Innomen> thank you :)
<Lars_G> soundray: you're a sysadmin?
<nanonyme> Innomen, sounds like a badly chosen friendship
<Downix> usr13, Debating on buying an nVidia card, if I can find a PCI one.  (that way I can put it in my sons machine once ATI stabilizes some)
<Innomen> nanonyme: sometimes i frankly wonder
<soundray> Lars_G: not a paid one, if that's what you mean :)
<Lars_G> soundray: but been in the trenches?
<coldboot> soundray: The stupid program should just do it on reboot like Partition Magic, makes it so annoying to do partitioning otherwise.
<magnet> steel_lady: i'm afraid so, anyway I don't think anyone can solve that through IRC
<skitzor> soundray thanks man!
<usr13> Downix, ebay
<RetiredInMaine> I'm new to irc. This looks like a free for all. Do I just jump in with a question or is there some sort of sequence or priority? Sory if I offend anyone
<Mortice> !ask | RetiredInMaine
<ubotu> RetiredInMaine: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Innomen> RetiredInMaine: jump in
<soundray> skitzor: yw, whatever it was ;)
<kitche> RetiredInMaine: just jump right in :)
<Innomen> Mortice: dont scold the newb
<Downix> usr13, the ones I've been finding there are half of the time PCI-e mislabelled
<magnet> steel_lady: there are too many points of failure here (the SD card, the readers, the drivers, your comp's hardware, etc)
<Innomen> god the morning crowd is mean
<Mortice> Innomen: wasn't meant as scolding, just giving information through ubotu
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, The jump in method works quite well :)
<Innomen> come back at 3am you'll get nice people
<Mortice> Innomen: ubotu even smiles :)
<soundray> Lars_G: sort of.
<Downix> RetiredInMaine, Hey, where in Maine?
<Lars_G> hmm
<Lars_G> let me ask somewhere else
<soundray> Lars_G: no, I won't
<Innomen> Mortice: yea i basically got told "google newb" :P
<steel_lady> magnet, since I have 3 readers and 4 USBs one is down
<punzada> well, google will solve 90% of ubuntu issues, so it's not that bad of an answer :)
<soundray> Lars_G: dang, it seems I won't be able to stop you...
<magnet> steel_lady: makes it harder to help :P
<usr13> Downix, Yes, guess we have to watch that nowdays, with PCI-e as popular as it is.
<steel_lady> so, magnet can you tell me if I go to another comp with my readers, what should I do?
<murlidhar> does zune media player supports linux???
<Downix> usr13, Even worse when you're looking for a PCIX controller
<Innomen> punzada: everything is easy when you already know how
<Lars_G> soundray: ?? stop me?
<Clark1> no they dont support linux
<Innomen> knowing what to search for is an art, and the net isnt always accurate, i like human help, sue me
<Djoef> hi, what would you use to put several images in a folder automatically on a page (like i want.. 4 images on one page to print) or maybe later only 2 etc
<soundray> Lars_G: from asking somewhere else
<steel_lady> magnet, it is not so easy to forget 4GB SD card for my PDA :-(
<murlidhar> any good media player that supports linux???
<punzada> Understood Innomen, that's why we are here. :)
<Lars_G> soundray: I can re-ask here. to you, if you feel better
<Innomen> :)
<punzada> murlidhar, VLC
<Innomen> sweet
<soundray> Lars_G: sorry, just talking bollix
<RetiredInMaine> thanks. I've just changed to ubuntu from fedora. In fedora there is an applet that lets a user activate/deactivate an internet connection. I like to use this when I leave my pc for a while. Is there anything like this in ubuntu? If there is I can't find it.
<Clark1> sony walkman?
<punzada> ohh
<magnet> steel_lady: if the comp runs linux, first see if the SD card is recognized (with the dmesg | tail command), get the device name, check if the partitions are available ls /dev/devicename* or just create them using cfdisk, or if they're created format them with mkfs.vfat
<murlidhar> punzada: i mean the hardware
<punzada> sorry I misunderstood you
<punzada> lol
<Lars_G> soundray: What would you choose to a mainly edge router/firewall with some http and mail services. cpu over ram or ram over cpu?
<punzada> Ipod does I'm pretty positive
<FFighter> folks
<AndoNET> hi, i need spanish support for compiz-fussion
<FFighter> How am I supposed to take screenshots in XFCE?
<punzada> Iriver does also I believe (but you should check into that)
<Innomen> and then there is the nature of relvence
<FFighter> I'm trying print screen but i doesn't seem to copy the image to the clipboard
<usr13> RedKrieg, You should find it in the upper right corner.  Right-Click on it.
<murlidhar> except ipod it doesn't have feature u see
<magnet> steel_lady: if the comp doesn't run linux, I can't help you it's too hard for me :\
<Innomen> this link is about fedora
<xenoprano> hello!
<Clark1> As 4me I prefer ipod, but I use windows partition for iTunes
<Innomen> what applies to umbuntu and what dosent?
<Djoef> no one ?
<steel_lady> ok magnet, I will try
<soundray> Lars_G: static or generated HTML?
<peol> Innomen: grub should be the same, more or less
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, , You should find it in the upper right corner, left of the Date.  Right-Click on it.
<Lars_G> soundray: half and half. but dynamic (working with postgress) is a low access service. mostly one client at any time and about less than 15 hits a day
<peol> Innomen: just check your other entries in your own menu.lst and you'll see the diff's :)
<Innomen> well my grub works and both drives work and the flag is set right all i need is help adding the xp entry to menu.lst
<magnet> steel_lady:  good luck with that, i'm off
<Innomen> i recall the xp entry being pretty diffrent
<steel_lady> ok, thank you
<Innomen> do any of you duel boot?
<soundray> Lars_G: I guess your question is too general. I could imagine you ending up with a bottleneck after either choice.
<Lars_G> soundray: you're right.
* Lars_G thinks
<Innomen> a pmed paste of the window menu.lst entry would be helpful
<usr13> Innomen, I duel with swords and guns, boots are much too clumsy
<RetiredInMaine> user13, is that the enable networking icon?
<Innomen> lol
<soundray> Lars_G: however, since CPU prices increase nonlinearly as opposed to extra RAM modules, I would go for RAM if in doubt.
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, Yes, I think so.
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Just have a question.
<ikonia> x_link ask it
<Mortice> Fire away, x_link
<x_link> Thanks =)
<Innomen> ikonia!
<ikonia> Innomen yes
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, Is your network wired or wireless?
<x_link> I heard that Compiz Fusion will be pre-installed in 7.10
<Innomen> i got it working, can duel boot sorta :)
<x_link> As default I mean.
<ikonia> x_link correct
<ikonia> Innomen well done
<x_link> Will beryl still be in the repos or what?
<x_link> Cause I rather use Beryl than C-F
<ikonia> x_link I dn't believe so
<peol> x_link: probably not, compiz fusion is a merge of beryl and compiz
<x_link> Baah =/
<RetiredInMaine> user13: DUH - I should have figured it out, I thought it would be a permanent disable and I would need to log on again. Thanks
<Innomen> i didnt do it, you guys did
<x_link> ikonia/peol: Okej.
<x_link> What a shame.
<ikonia> Innomen glad your working
<ikonia> x_link beryl doesn't exist any more
<Innomen> anyway, trying to craft the winxp entry for the menu.lst
<x_link> I tried Compiz Fusion for like 2-3 months ago. Worked really bad for me.
<x_link> ikonia: I use Beryl right now.
<Mortice> x_link:
<Mortice> oops
<peol> it's been improbed since, almost daily there's a new update on the gutsy repos atm
<ikonia> x_link it doesnt' exist any more, its part of compiz fusion now
<peol> improved*
<soundray> Innomen: there is a sample in the file, starting at line 13
<x_link> ikonia: I know.
<Innomen> gah
<Innomen> soundray: thank you
<x_link> ikonia: So I will not be able to use the beryl that I use now in 7.10?
<Innomen> rtfm eh?
<ikonia> probably not
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> =/
<soundray> Innomen: no, kyewo
<soundray> (keep your eyes wide open :)
<Innomen> i dont know that one
<Innomen> ahhh
<kdawg> Bonjour ... I have a (hopefully quick) question.
<Innomen> i do now :)
<soundray> Innomen: you've heard it here first :)
<Mortice> !ask | kdawg
<peol> kdawg: shoot
<ubotu> kdawg: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<usr13> kdawg, Do hurry, we are pressed for time here!
<RetiredInMaine> does anyone know if it is possible to set up an app to start up whenever I log on?
<kdawg> I downloaded the latest Gutsy beta, but my PC won't boot to the DVD drive (bios won't let it). What files can I safely remove to shrink it to a CD-based boot?
<x_link> Well, thanks alot for the help!
<peol> RetiredInMaine: System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<cosmodad> can anyone tell me how I can re-route all mail designated for root to some e-mail address of mine?
<blue|palm> when does the Gutsy software freeze occur?
<soundray> kdawg: ask gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1
<soundray> blue|palm: it has. Go to #ubuntu+1 pls
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, Yes
<ikonia> cosmodad .forward
<soundray> RetiredInMaine: System-Preferences-Session
<neil_> soundray: gparted is saying check and repair errors on my partition, but fsck says there are no errors.
<kdawg> OK ... on my way to ubuntu+1. Thx.
<neil_> soundray: I'm coldboot, by the way
<cosmodad> ikonia: I thought that method was deprecated?
<RetiredInMaine> found it - thanks
<ikonia> cosmodad it is
<ikonia> cosmodad you can also use an alias
<Lars_G> !install > Lars_G
<cosmodad> ikonia: an alias?
<usr13> RetiredInMaine, just  close all but the application(s) you want ot have running each time you start your system, and do as peol said.  It's pretty easy.
<HuricaneHarry> cosmodad, ikona probably better to use /etc/aliases ?
<ikonia> cosmodad yup user alias
<Clark1> is there an offtopic ubuntu chat room?
<Mortice> !offtopic > Clark1
<cosmodad> ikonia: oh ok. Is there anything else I need to configure in order for mail transfer to succeed?
<cosmodad> ikonia: like some MTA software?
<Innomen> if i turn hidden menu into #hiddenmenu does that mean it wont automatically load an os, it'll let me pick without hittign escape?
<ikonia> cosmodad not really
<usr13> !offtopic > usr13
<soundray> neil_: weird. Is something wrong with your drive?
<cosmodad> ikonia: what's an easy way to test?
<ikonia> cosmodad send mail ?
<sexcopter> hi, i have a quick question: i'm picking up a new graphics card after work today. currently i just have intel onboard graphics, and this one is nvidia (agp). do i just simply power down, put the new card in, swap monitor cables and go, or will there be issues botting up X if i don't change settings beforehand (to vesa or something like that)?
<Clark1> thanks Mortice
<cosmodad> ikonia: how'd I send mail to user root via console?
<Mortice> Clark1: no problem :)
<HuricaneHarry> !offtopic > HuricaneHarry
<cosmodad> ikonia: this is supposed to work on my server...
<ikonia> cosmodad mailx
<soundray> neil_: you might try to enable smart in the bios and check it with smartmontools or similar
<Mortice> !msgbot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cosmodad> ikonia: I'll try, thanks
<cancer_girl> #ubuntu
<soundray> cancer_girl: you're already there
<peol> sexcopter: It'll be some problems in X probably, if you know your things in the terminal it's no problems, just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after you've plugged it in
<Innomen> soundray: this example cant be complete and whats "chainloader" mean?
<soundray> Innomen: it is complete. It means "pass control to another boot sector'
<Innomen> ahh
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me with xgamma command ?
<tarzeau> darkchr0n0s__: sure, what is it?
<Lazzie> anyone know how to format a sdcard to fat? its ntfs atm... :(
<Nashu> Hy, I have 2 disks : hda-windows hdd - ubuntu, if I remove the windows  hard drive grub doesn't work anymore, but if I look to /boot/grub all the file are there. What should I do to be able to boot with/without windows hard drive?
<cosmodad> ikonia: can I also set the default sender?
<Innomen> here we go
<darkchr0n0s__> tarzeau i cannot find the correct switches
<ikonia> cosmodad man mailx
<cosmodad> ikonia: I suppose other processes don't use mailx
<cosmodad> ikonia: like logrotate
<ikonia> cosmodad no
<sexcopter> peol, ok, i can do that. so can i install any nvidia binary drivers now in advance, so i can get it set right just the once?
<ikonia> then normally just use mail
<soundray> I've been running John the Ripper for two days straight. Does it normally take this long to crack a password? (P4 1.6 GHz)
<darkchr0n0s__> tarzeau : i just want to reuce screen brightness..
<cosmodad> ikonia: they you mean?
<darkchr0n0s__> soundray , don't think this is the correct place
<ikonia> cosmodad: correct
<peol> sexcopter: yeah, you should be able to compile/install new kernel modules and libs for the nvidia card before you put it in :)
<cosmodad> soundray: depends on how lame your password is
<soundray> cosmodad: it's good news then ;)
<Innomen> ok it shows up in the menu, i think i fed it the wrong partition
<neil_> soundray: Some stupid program is using /dev/sda2, do you know the program that lets you see which programs have which files open?
<max__> How can i remove hardware from the compiz blacklist
<darkchr0n0s__> tarzeau ... working on it ?
<soundray> neil_: lsof ?
<cosmodad> soundray: if your password is decently smart, you won't be able to crack it in zillions of years.
<cosmodad> soundray: not using brute-force.
<sexcopter> peol: thanks. so just to check i'm going to add "nvidia-glx" in synaptic. is that all i need do?
<Nashu> Hy, I have 2 disks : hda-windows hdd - ubuntu, if I remove the windows  hard drive grub doesn't work anymore, but if I look to /boot/grub all the file are there. What should I do to be able to boot with/without windows hard drive?
<soundray> cosmodad: I see. john assumes that it's Standard DES -- I don't even know whether that's correct.
<neil_> soundray: When you use gparted for resizing, should you see a progress bar actually progressing, or does it bounce back and forth?
<peol> sexcopter: I'm not an expert on nvidia cards, never owned one, but yeah - or use their binary installs on their homepage
<cosmodad> soundray: again, depends on the database.
<cosmodad> soundray: if you just wanna check your password's security level, don't bother john. Just follow the standard security guidelines.
<soundray> cosmodad: the database?
<Innomen> crypto is such a scam, if someone wants your data they can have it, the only secure data is erased data, it all a matter of resources
<soundray> cosmodad: it's partly because I wanted to give this machine a good thrashing
<peol> sexcopter: a friend of mine said that the drivers from nvidia.com is better. just install them following a nicey guide, and you'll be all set (you probably just need to change Driver in your xorg.conf entry
<kitche> soundray: yes you need a wordlist to use john :)
<cosmodad> soundray: the database where you draw the password from. That defines the type of encryption algorithm used.
<Innomen> like if someone put a shotgun in my mouth they get to have my passwords
<Innomen> lol
<soundray> neil_: it shouldn't bounce
<ikonia> peol thats a nonsense statment
<yowshi> peol umm it isnt always simple
<ganes2> soundray:i installed..compiz fusion..how to get cube??
<yowshi> i have an nvidia card and installing the drivers for it was anything but simple
<sexcopter> peol: i'll consider it, thanks
<agraupe> I'm having some trouble with my wireless networking.  it seems my wireless card requires the rate to be set manually, but I'm not sure how to accomplish this with network-manager.  if I try sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 11M, it remains at 1M and shows all network qualities as 0/100.  the driver in question is the native bcm43xx, and it has worked properly in the past
<panosru> hi
<soundray> ganes2: don't ask me any effects questions. I'm a bash man.
<kitche> ganes2: compiz --replace & I believe in a terminal but #ubuntu-effects can help you more
<peol> Okay, sorry about that. I *did* say I wasn't an expert on the field ;)
<soundray> kitche: I was assuming it would use it automatically.
<Azrael24> hi guys...oh for the love of god...will anyone kindly help me?  lol
<ikonia> Azrael24 what is the problem
<Azrael24> I've been playing with FF and ubuntu ultimate for the last 4 months...
<neil_> soundray: parted reports that my ext3 partition has an incompatible feature enabled on it.
<Azrael24> and on my laptop, which all the hardware has been tested and fine...
<ikonia> Azrael24 sorry ubuntu ultimate is not supported here as its not an ubuntu product
<soundray> neil_: did you set something unusual/non-default when you were installing?
<Nashu> ikonia... pls could you help ...
<ganes2>  kitche:thanks
<ikonia> Nashu what is the problem
<Nashu> Hy, I have 2 disks : hda-windows hdd - ubuntu, if I remove the windows  hard drive grub doesn't work anymore, but if I look to /boot/grub all the file are there. What should I do to be able to boot with/without windows hard drive?
<Innomen> ikonia if you wernt so helpful i'd curse your brutality :P
<neil_> soundray: Nope
<Azrael24> my laptop will load up fine, but freezes after this rectangular box?  with the funky sound effect...but freezes 95% of the time at the desktop screen...mouse works, I can do a ctrl.alt.f2
<Azrael24> I'm just stumped...no idea what to do at this point
<sexcopter> ok, i just noticed that there is nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new in the repositories. which do you think corresponds to a geforce 6200?
<soundray> neil_: that's the kind of thing I meant when I said "who knows what else went wrong".
<Azrael24> I've been playing with FF on it longer than UU
<ikonia> Nashu grub boat loader is installed on your windows boot sector. You ned to appyl grub to the ubuntu bootsector to make it work
<ikonia> !grub >nashu
<ikonia> Nashu: that link should guide you through installing grub to a disk
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me with xgamma command ?
<sjkwizardone> how can i see what kind of driver (for wifi card) i have already installed on my pc?
<ikonia> Azrael24 ubuntu ultimate is not supported here. Ubuntu ultimate is not an ubuntu product
<darkchr0n0s__> i cannot find the correct switches
<peol> sexcopter: I'm not sure, maybe someone else could pick that up. nvidia-glx-new sounds nice though. ;)
<Azrael24> please disregard comment about ultimate...just FF
<neil_> soundray: I don't think that fonts not displaying, and something being messed up with my partition, on an otherwise perfectly working system has much to do with each other.
<ikonia> Azrael24 no - ubuntu ultimate is not supported here. Please visit http://www.ubuntuultimate.com
<soundray> neil_: you're free to choose what you want to believe.
<biopod> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on a new computer, ATI radeon x1600, but even with the restricted drivers, i cant get a resolution bigger then 1024*768... help me out please.
<Innomen> neil_: man if you want to understand computers do not think logically
<nixno0b> anyone play regnum?  my game crashes just after starting....
<soundray> biopod: hi, sorry I left you high and dry yesterday. Did you get your rt61 to work?
<neil_> Innomen: It just seems unlikely that something this illogical is linked.
<Nashu> ikonia : thank you!
<tul> biopod: look for xorg.conf
<Innomen> your mouse can make your screen die, no joke :P
<cosmodad> ikonia: mailx mocked that no postfix main.cf was available. I dpkg-reconfigured postfix but I'm not sure what to pick...
<Azrael24> ikonia...whether it's FF, or UU...same problem ensues...no suggestion at this point?
<Robbie> Hi, i'm a noob when it comes to this but i'm thinking about installing ubuntu on my PC, but i want to keep windows. is there anyway I can install Ubuntu so that i can choose which OS to load on startup?
<neil_> soundray: I think it's just a coincidence that parted has some sort of bug in it, that error message is retardedly vague.
<ikonia> Azrael24 my suggestion is to not ask in this channel any more. ubuntu ultimate is not supported here
<peol> biopod: try reconfiguring X; dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Innomen> neil_: hence the term "counter intuitive" and we basically invented that phrase because of computers :P
<sjkwizardone> how can i configure kismet source with atheros card?
<ikonia> cosmodad mailx shouldn't care about postfix.cf
<darkchr0n0s__> any way to reduce screen brightness.. this is killing my eyes :(
<soundray> !fixres > biopod, this should help
<darkchr0n0s__> anyone ?
<cosmodad> ikonia: well it did care about main.cf(!)
<ikonia> cosmodad postfix should, mailx shouldn't its just a dumb mta
<biopod> thanks all.
<biopod> i'll give it a shot.
<Innomen> hd0,0 does nothing hd 0,2 (the only ntfs paritition says "error 12 invalid device requested"
<cosmodad> ikonia: I guess even mailx needs to use some SMTP client to deliver mail?
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s__: have you checked if there's an option under System->prefs->keyboard shortcuts?
<cosmodad> ikonia: unless mailx comes with its own SMTP implementation which I doubt...
<peol> Innomen: try hd1,0
<ikonia> cosmodad no, mailx is an mtu which gives mail to postfix to send
<Azrael24> ikonia....I have FF currrently installed on my  laptop...help?
<ikonia> cosmodad: so it doesn't care
<Innomen> thewre's only 1 drive in the machine, but i will try thaT RIGHT NOW
<Innomen> caps sorry
<ikonia> Azrael24 last request before I report you - ubuntu ultimate is NOT supported here
<peol> either hd0,0 or hd1,0 as far as i can recall for win partitions
<ikonia> cosmodad is postfix runing ?
<Innomen> cool thx
<cosmodad> ikonia: well I installed it.
<ikonia> cosmodad: running and working (telnet to port 25 for a test)
<nixno0b> anyone play regnum?  my game crashes just after starting....
<ikonia> cosmodad have you configured it ?
<cosmodad> ikonia: I didn't until mailx errored.
<darkchr0n0s__> shearn89 : its not under any of the categories
<ikonia> cosmodad ok - so thats never going to work
<cosmodad> ikonia: now I have used dpkg-reconfigure but I'm not sure it's the right config.
<ikonia> cosmodad you have to configure postfix as an smtp agent
<ikonia> cosmodad: MTA
<ikonia> cosmodad then mailx will work
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s__: okay, hold on.
<darkchr0n0s__> okay
<Innomen> ikonia: what do you do, how do you know all this?
<ikonia> Innomen its my job
<cosmodad> ikonia: I've already figured that out. What I asked was which of the dpkg-reconfigure-configurations is appropriate for this task.
<Innomen> is anyone else wondering if ikonia is carbon based?
<ikonia> cosmodad well, lets take a quick look at a few things
<cosmodad> ikonia: sure.
<Azrael24> ikonia - I have no intention of getting on your nerves, but ubuntuultimate.com is dead
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s__: are you on a laptop?
<Innomen> like yuour job is to be here, or your job is tech support and you're just sharing here
<peol> Azrael24: try googling it then
<ikonia> Azrael24 thats your problem for chosing an OS thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<darkchr0n0s__> shearn89 : yeah, i was gonna type that
<Alloos2> hi guys, I have problem connecting to pg server, any idea how to fix the pg_hba.conf
<Lars_G_> soundray: you there?
<soundray> biopod: still here?
<ikonia> Azrael24 ubuntu.com supports ubuntu products, not other peoples products
<kitche> ikonia: umm he's using FF no clue why you think he's using UU
<soundray> Lars_G_: hello
<Lars_G_> soundray: I will use debootstrap from RIP in the second machine to turn it into my new firewall.
<ikonia> kitche because he told me he was then stopped saying he was when I said it wasn't supported
<neopsyche> I installed java runtime but still firefox says i need to install it?
<XiXaQ> how much RAM does a mailserver for a couple of users need?
<ikonia> cosmodad: reconfigure it as "internet" email server
<Lars_G_> soundray: My question is, I see udeb and non udeb debootstraps... any tips on that?
<Innomen>  (10:34:11 AM) Azrael24: please disregard comment about ultimate...just FF
<Innomen> heheh
<Azrael24> iknonia - a I understand now, UU was a custom made Ubuntu version...I downloaded it via torrent earlier this year
<ikonia> cosmodad: are you using a dynamic IP address
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s__: what type of laptop?
<cosmodad> ikonia: yes.
<leego> I am trying to install ubuntu, but I am so far unable to increase my screen res above 640x480 during installation.  I have tried to find a solution online, but everything I found involves changing settings after installation.  Has anyone here solved such an issue?
<darkchr0n0s__> shearn89 : sony vaio VGN-CR14GN
<XiXaQ> leego, why do you need to change it during installation?
<ikonia> cosmodad just to warn you that no matter what you do, your probably going to have problems as most mail servers on the net won't accept mail from dhcp enabled mail servers
<shearn89> Azrael24: it is custom made, but not supported by the ubuntu forums, in the same way that Automatix isn't.
<Lars_G_> meh
<leego> XiXaQ - I can't see the screens I need in order to complete installation
<Lars_G_> soundray: nvm I picked the 1.0.1 feisty tar.gz non udeb version
<XiXaQ> leego, oh. You're installing from a live session?
<Azrael24> Innomen - I meant to point out that I've tried two ubuntu versions so far on my laptop, and it freezes at desktop...no taskbar, nothing...but I can do ctr.alt.f2...just don't know what to do
<ikonia> Azrael24 not ask in here
<leego> Xix: I am installing from the ISO I downloaded from ubuntu website
<ikonia> Azrael24 ubuntu ultimate is NOT supported
<cosmodad> ikonia: I'll take that risk.
<Azrael24> help!  my FF isn't working on my laptop!
<YyoooMAn> yo some1 pls gimme an excellent suggestion of a media player for linux which has shoutcast!! :)
<Innomen> is there a short cut key for "shut down" ?
<Azrael24> not UU!  just FF!
<ikonia> Azrael24 I'm now going to report you , as your trying to hide that your running ubuntu ultimate
<cosmodad> ikonia: I think one of my providers isn't that restrictive.
<Azrael24> I did a clean install with FF!
<ikonia> cosmodad ok
<XiXaQ> leego, there are two different cd's. I'm guessing you're using the graphical one. You can change resolution by using the System > Preferences > Screen Resolution option.
<shearn89> darkchr0n0s__: ah. gottit! here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SonyVaioBrightness
<Azrael24> argh!!
<Azrael24> lol
<Innomen> lol
<Azrael24> screw UU!  just FF!
<timbba> My wireless usb keyboard/mouse doesn't work after suspend.. The only way to get it working is to take the receiver from usb port and replug it. but wireless usb wlan stick works after suspend so maybe something wrong with input devices after suspend? Any tricks?
<ikonia> Azrael24 now your lying and wasting my time
<usr13> Innomen, the power button
<Azrael24> ...
<Innomen> usr13: yur funny
<Innomen> kb shortcut
<Azrael24> I'm no in way lying...this is bizarre
<shearn89> Azrael24: what happens when you start firefox?
<Innomen> like cntrl-alt-del
<Innomen> :P
<arthur_> that's interesting
<leego> XiXaQ - I only get one option on the preferences menu, which is 640x480.  I didn't see another CD available...  maybe I should go look again
<Azrael24> shearn...in FF...nothing happens....I don't understand
<usr13> Innomen, no, try it.  Just punch the power button and see.
<ikonia> Azrael24 your telling me that in 5 minutes youve re-installed ubuntu over ubuntu ultimate and your having the same problems with firefox - no your telling me a lie
<Innomen> no i know
<Innomen> but its under the desk
<ikonia> Azrael24 ubuntu ultimate as a platform is NOT supported
<Innomen> kinda back there
<shearn89> Azrael24: i need more details. does it start at all?
<pike_> leego: what vid card?
<Innomen> hence the question
<d13g0> #ubuntu-mx
<XiXaQ> leego, no, that's not necessary. You can add more options by either editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf or by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the terminal.
<leego> pike, Nvidia geforce mx 440
<d13g0> ubuntu-mx
<usr13> Innomen, You can designate a "hotkey"
<Innomen> hotkley
<Innomen> thanx
<pike_> leego: nv driver should work very well then for you
<Innomen> i'll search
<Lars_G_> Here I go
<Lars_G_> GERONIMOOOO
<XiXaQ> leego, you need to restart the window system after adding the options. You do that by pressing alt+ctrl+backspace
<Azrael24> dear god...ikonia...I hear you completely, but last time - I've tried FF, didn't work, tried UU, didn't work, now I'm back to FF...and still doesn't work...does this help you understand that I don't have UU on my computer now?
<Nashu> ikonia : do I need to have grub loader on Linux disk before tying to make an image of my FF disk? (G4L dd mondo...)
<blue|palm> When running opengl applications, the following randomly happens(not always though) I am running an nvidia card (GeForce Go 7400) using the drivers installed through restricted driver manager: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotogrerenderwinec4.png
<ikonia> Nashu FF disk ?
<Azrael24> I'd appreciate support for ubuntu...not UU
<Nashu> feysty Faun
* Azrael24 stangles himself
<leego> XiXaQ: , I edited the file, saved, and rebooted, but it went back to the same thing.  I didn't try the dpkg-reconf.... though
<Azrael24> strangles
<leego> thanks for your help I will go try that
<Innomen> gah now it just boots right into windows
<idefix> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<pike_> Azrael24: user more pressure. you can do it
<luis> hi rooms
<Nashu> ikoniav FF= Feysti faun
<ikonia> Nashu: ahh
<ikonia> Nashu yes, that would be advisable
<XiXaQ> leego, you can't reboot, because the settings won't be saved. You must only restart the window system.
<cosmodad> ikonia: ok so I set-up an Internet host to my best knowledge. How to test the forwarding? Sending mail to root@localhost again?
<ikonia> cosmodad do you have an internet email account, ay hostmail
<leego> oh, I see - that is the ctrl alt backspace?  thanks!
<ikonia> hotmail
<cosmodad> ikonia: sure.
<XiXaQ> leego, right and you're welcome. :)
<shearn89> Azrael24: can you describe what (doesn't) happen in more detail?
<Nashu> ikonia : cause otherwise I pbbly get a non - bootable image disk right?
<ikonia> cosmodad mail $your_addres@hotmail.com </etc/hosts
<leego> goodbye all I will soon be happy
<ikonia> cosmodad: see what happens
<usr13> Innomen, Well, it's not really called hotkey, it's "Keyboard Shortcuts";  See:  System -->Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Innomen> so how is it that adding an entry in menu.lst caused the menu to be skipped?
<Innomen> usr13: ahh thanx
<cosmodad> ikonia: nothing yet. How can I check whether the mail is still being spooled?
<soundray> Lars_G_: sorry, was interrupted. I can't help you with this particular issue, sry
<ikonia> cosmodad mailq
<usr13> Innomen, For instance, I have F12  set as a keyboard shortcut to gnome-terminal
<Innomen> cool
<Innomen> i'm sure i'll make hevay use of that
<cancer_girl> #ubuntu
<cosmodad> ikonia: ok it's empty.
<ikonia> cosmodad so its been spooled and sent out
<panosru> hi, i try to install firefox 32bit on my gutsy 64bit when i run this: "sudo apt-get install linux32" it need to remove ubuntu-minimal, util-linux and util-linux-locales, what should i do?
<blue|palm> When running opengl applications, the following randomly happens(not always though) I am running an nvidia card (GeForce Go 7400) using the drivers installed through restricted driver manager: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotogrerenderwinec4.png
<cosmodad> ikonia: apparently.
<Innomen> soundray: you know anything about this menu.lst madness?
<ricardo> Holaaaaaaaaaaa
<usr13> Innomen, There are a lot of keybord shortcuts by default and that is where you can go to learn where / what they are.
<cosmodad> ikonia: it might have been rejected. Sending out mail via Thunderbird on my desktop machine works fine.
<ikonia> cosmodad did you set up a smart host ?
<Innomen> usr13: cool thanx
<cosmodad> ikonia: nope.
<Innomen> bigger fish at the moment :)
<ikonia> cosmodad ok - so that mail has gone directly from your machine to hotmail, I would expect hotmail to drop it as its a dhcp server
<cosmodad> ikonia: presumably. :/
<ricardo> hi
<panosru> no one knows???
<ikonia> cosmodad check your syslog to see if postfix reports anything
<heatman> hello. I was wondering if it is possible to defrag a fat32 partition while in ubuntu 7.03 (server edition)?
<Mortice> panosru: please use #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<ikonia> heatman I'd advise against it
<e\ectro_> is authenticating Ubuntu clients via LDAP something thats just extremely beta, or am I just not doing something correct (even after following multiple online tutorials) ?
<ikonia> e\ectro_: not beta at all
<e\ectro_> ikonia: do you have it working in your env?
<ikonia> e\ectro_: not at this exact moment, but I have done
<e\ectro_> ikonia: does nscd just not fuction correctly?
<amee2k> StoneNewt: hey, you there buddy?
<cosmodad> ikonia: nothing erroneous. The last couple of log-lines might help you though, mind if pm them to you?
<ikonia> cosmodad: stick them in pastbin (unless they are private) so I can review them
<cosmodad> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> e\ectro_: nscd is samba isn't it
<e\ectro_> ikonia: I have pam_ldap.conf,libnss-ldap.conf configured, I can getent passwd,group.  I can even log in sometimes, but more users get a pam-ldap error that they cannot bind as the user
<darkchr0n0s__> shearn89 : nope, both ways not working
<matchstick13> i have a question about my network card, i have an Ethernet controller and a Network controller listed when i use 'lspci -v'  which one is my card?
<heatman> ikonia: oh yeah whys that? the reason i ask this is that because on my server i only have ubuntu and one of my drive is a fat 32.... which ill need to back up and convert to an ext partition but in the meantime i need to defrag to allow better speed
<aat1> anyone here know how to get photoshop under ubuntu
<aat1> ?
<e\ectro_> ikonia: nscd is a name caching daemon for passwd,groups
<Innomen> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ikonia> heatman just back it up slowly and then format
<Innomen> or wine
<ikonia> e\ectro_: ahh sorry yes, I didn't have any problems with it, but that doesn't mean it doesn't have any problems
<heatman> ikonia: lol ok
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<aat1> yea u know about gimp... its not right
<blue|palm> When running opengl applications, the following randomly happens(not always though) I am running an nvidia card (GeForce Go 7400) using the drivers installed through restricted driver manager: http://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotogrerenderwinec4.png
<e\ectro_> does anyone use Ubuntu in a corporate environment where single sign on is important?
<kst> I am running gmusicbrowser with a mozembed plugin for wiki/lyrics stuff but that doesnt matter i think... when I use a launcher icon in the taskbar executing "gmusicbrowser" as terminal command, it will crash as soon as i try to use a mozembed plugin feature.. but when i run gmusicbrowser from a terminal window it works! so wheres the difference between launching it from taskbar or from terminal when it's the same command, and how do i
<kst> fix it?
<cosmodad> ikonia: I'm not sure I picked a proper from-address: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39537
<ikonia> e\ectro_: I know of two sites
<yowshi> tried gimp. it's interface is to wierd for me
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: well debian, yes
<aat1> i know its damn close, but i need photoshop but im not going back to the dark side of windows
<ikonia> cosmodad: looking
<soundray> Innomen: please restate the problem for me
<aat1> i need to run photoshop
<aat1> !
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: does nscd work correctly in ubuntu?
<Innomen> aat1: wine then
<Innomen> run it under wine
<kst> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<blue|palm> aat1, use the latest wine... CS2 is the latest photoshop that actually works well though
<ikonia> cosmodad: that looks fine
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: i don't know, we don't use the nscd
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: what do you use to cache ldap requests?
<usr13> aat1, What function of photoshop are you missing when you go to gimp?
<Innomen> usr13: the interface
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: nothing, we don't cache them
<blue|palm> aat1, CS works perfectly, CS2 works well, and im not sure of CS3
<Innomen> :P
<cosmodad> ikonia: is it possible to connect directly to the mail server and see what it accepts
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me to reduce the brightness of my laptop (Sony vaio, VGN CR14GN/B) ?
<cosmodad> ikonia: ?
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: how many clients are authing via ldap?
<cosmodad> ikonia: because this log output doesn't show any error.
<ikonia> cosmodad not hotmails
<aat1> i i see... thanks
<cosmodad> ikonia: this isn't hotmail, it's my own's domain MX.
<aat1> anyone who's had any experience w/crashes etc?
<cosmodad> ikonia: own domain's MX.
<blue|palm> aat1, be sure to visit winehq.org and visit downloads and follow the ubuntu instructions to get the latest version
<usr13> Innomen, Oh, so it's just because it just looks different?
<cosmodad> ikonia: or rather, my domain's provider's MX.
<Innomen> thats a little unfair
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: about 300
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: but many more users, these are the managed computers
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: how do you solve the problem where ldap is unable to "bind as user" and gives invalid credentials
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: pam_ldap: error trying to bind as user "uid=
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me to reduce the brightness of my laptop (Sony vaio, VGN CR14GN/B) ?
<tarzeau> e\ectro_: sorry, i'm not the person doing that stuff.. i just do the software/linux stuff (no mail, no ldap. i'm a netinfo person)
<kst> whats the difference between a command launched via an tray icon and via terminal window? i'm experiencing a problem when running something mozembed/perl related from an icon but it works flawlessly from terminal although it should do the same command ("gmusicbrowser"). running it as a terminal command via icon has the same result :/
<e\ectro_> tarzeau: ah, thanks anyways
<usr13> usr13, I learned image minipulation on gimp and only recently had opportunity to try out photoshop and, well, didn't see it as being any better, at least not for any of the things I do. It appeared that I could work through projects faster with gimp.
<Mortice> !wfm
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Mortice> hmm, that doesn't really sum it up. But it seems offtopic to say "gimp works fine for me" when someone wants support on getting photoshop to work because it's no good for him/her.
<dobo> am i supposed to run apache with sudo?! it sounds risky to me, but it whines about failed access otherwise!
<sahil> does anyone have the .deb for automatix for breezy, their insallation page seems to be down
<Innomen> i agree with Mortice
<Mortice> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<sahil> im not asking for support
<Innomen> we're not here to make choices for people, but to help impliment the choices they make, thats like the whole open vs windows thing, in my opinion
<sahil> just if anyone has the file
<Mortice> dobo: apache needs to be started with root access, yes.
<Engineer> hi there
<Mortice> sahil: automatix isn't supported in this channel.
<sahil> Mortice:i see that, i don't want/need support
<Mortice> sahil: we can't very well not support its mess-ups but say "oh hey, here's the file"
<cancer_girl> https://help.ubuntu.com/commun
<Innomen> dude
<sahil> fair enough
<Innomen> thats mean
<Innomen> say it like this
<heatman> is there a way that i can add an run command box in the "application" menu?
<Innomen> if we dont support it its likely that we dont have it
<Innomen> :P
<kst> Mortice (sorry for picking you :P) any idea why my command (gmusicbrowser audio player) acts differently when launched from menu/an icon and when launched from terminal?
<cosmodad> ikonia: ok I managed to telnet 25 into my provider's mail server, enter the exact same credentials as provided by `mail' and the server always OK'ed.
<sahil> i guess ill just do it all manually
<Mortice> kst: i'm not sure to be honest - there oughtn't to be any difference...
<Innomen> no need to be insulting to it or him (not saaying you did)
<Rynoo> I installed ProFTPd via apt-get on my Ubuntu machine. It says its running via inetd/xinetd - but it's not. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling so I could make it run as a stand-alone, but it not longer allows me to select. how can I start proftpd?
<Dr_willis> kst check the icon properties it may be running witn some command line options.
<cosmodad> ikonia: isn't that a sign that thinks are working basically?
<ikonia> cosmodad no
<Engineer> could anybody please answer a few questions concerning the ubuntu-installation?
<ikonia> cosmodad your not using your providers mail server, you've just gone from you to hotmail
<JuJuBee_> Im using a laptop with ati 9700 video card.  I have cloning working kind of.  The left 1.5" of my desktop is not showing through the projector.  I read ! ati and still need some assistance.
<Innomen> why would an alteration to the grub menu.lst file cause it to not display?
<Dr_willis> Rynoo,  i would say check its man pages and /usr/share/doc/proftpd dir.  MOST likely you need to edit its config files to enable it.
<sahil> Engineer:what questions do you have?
<kst> Dr_willis no it's not :)
<Dr_willis> kst,  bummer heh :)
<Engineer> i wanted to boot into the live-environment..
<cosmodad> ikonia: Not sure I get this. I directly telnetted to my provider which also hosts the destination email address.
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  thers 2 install cd's - one with a live-desktop, other with an alternative text only installer.
<ikonia> cosmodad no it wasn't you sent to hotmail ?
<kst> Dr_willis ?
<cosmodad> ikonia: consider I'm not using hotmail.
<ikonia> ahhhh
<ikonia> my mistake
<cosmodad> ikonia: np
<Dr_willis> kst,  thats the only idea i have.
<Engineer> but it said "mp-bios bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC"
<david003> hello. how can i play return to castle wolfeinstein on ubuntu?
<Engineer> so far, i got that fixed with "noapic" in the boot-commandline..
<sahil> Engineer:try passing the noapic option on boot
<sahil> heh
<Dr_willis> sahil,  dont ya LOVE it when they spread out the info over several lines.
<ray_> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Engineer> next problem was the irq 15, which i fixed with "irqpoll" in the bootline
<schlumpf> hi how do i find out which ubuntu i use :) feisty edgy dapper etch... :
<neopsyche>  Mwahhahahahahahahhahaha.... http://cultura.gencat.net/casm/butlleti/hemeroteca/img/fot-linux3.jpg
<Dr_willis> schlumpf,  lsb_release -a
<sahil> Dr_willis: I do enjoy the suspense
<Innomen> hedheheh
<Innomen> cute pic
<schlumpf> Dr_willis, thanks
<Engineer> now i installed ubuntu... and there we are, same problems with the booting.. but no commandline like in the live-environment
<vmlinuz`> how to change the GDM theme
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  no command line? cant get to the console with alt-ctrl-F1, cant open a terminal?
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: system > administration > login window
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me to reduce the brightness of my laptop (Sony vaio, VGN CR14GN/B) ?
<Engineer> how to insert those 2 commands in the grub?
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file (sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: I have a file.tbz2 ? Do i need to extract it somewhere first?
<usr13> vmlinuz`, System -> Administration -> Login Window
<kst> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Engineer> how do i get to this file? i cant even boot into windows, which is installed on another partition
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  the grub boot 'edit/command' stuff is a  feature of grub. its not the same as a 'terminal/command/bash shell'
<sahil> Engineer: boot up the live cd again
<sahil> or press e at grub
<kst> darkchr0n0s__ do your Fn keys work? i can change my notebook brightness via the hotkeys on the keyboard
<darkchr0n0s__> can anyone help me to reduce the brightness of my laptop (Sony vaio, VGN CR14GN/B) ?
<sahil> it won
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  theres a windows entry example/commented out in the grub menu.lst file
<darkchr0n0s__> kst : nope
<cosmodad> ikonia: I just found out that I require to use a valid from-address which is hosted at my provider. If you could tell me how to set that globally with postfix, I should be fine.
<Dr_willis> Engineer,  it should of added one to the end of the menus.
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: ah, ok. I'd copy that into home, and do "tar xjvf file" in a command line, to see what's actually in it
<Innomen> Dr_willis: that thing flat out does not work
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  which thing?
<kst> darkchr0n0s__ maybe try to get them working? or do you already know they cannot be used no matter what you do? i would try that :)
<ikonia> cosmodad: your cosmodad mega
<ikonia> mega
* Dr_willis is getting confused. :)
<Innomen> and no one here but overworked ikonia has any idea how its contents work so dont send him down that road :P
<usr13> darkchr0n0s__, There may be a function key for brightness.
<VixyFox> Hey everyone, I was planning on installing either KUbuntu or Ubuntu... but I'm a bit confused as to the major differences. I noticed on the KUbuntu site that if you are using Ubuntu you just have to install one package and you have KUbuntu, but what's the major difference that would make me do one over the other?
<Innomen> the bs example in menu.lst
<cosmodad> ikonia: pardon me?
<sahil> Engineer: to get you to boot into ubuntu press e at the grub menu which will let you append options add noapic and whatever else then press b
<Innomen> its what i've been asking about for like an hour now
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  huh.. its always worked for me.. assuming your windows is on hda1
<Engineer> sahil: i pressed 'e' to insert those commands.. but in which line? i tried the last 4, but neither did work
<darkchr0n0s__> kst, usr13 , the Fn keys are not working, and i haven't found anyone, anywhere on forums who have the keys working in new models of Sony Vaio
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  its a rather simple/common example entry.
<Innomen> first it wouldent boot windows at all error 12, now the menu wont come up at all
<fangorious> how do I pair with a bluetooth headset?
<Innomen> yeaq everything is simple when its working right
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  thats the nature of computers. Of course ive noticed a Lot of New pc's now a days with windows on the SECOND partition, and some sort of recovery partition on the first
<usr13> darkchr0n0s__, Oh, ok. well they all work on mine. I have a GQ RX7334
<sahil> Engineer:the one that starts with kernel
<Dr_willis> a bigger question is why dident the installer put an entry in for windows at all. hmm.
<Ace_NoOne> hey there - I wanna install (K)Ubuntu to run in parallel with WinXP (to get familiar with it)
<Innomen> 1, exacxtly what does chain load mean? 2, how in the world could editing that file lead to the menu totally not working, and three how do i fix number 2?
<Ace_NoOne> but I've never worked with virtual machines before - any suggestions? (preferably FOSS)
<Innomen> yes
<Innomen> it should be semi smart
<Engineer> ok, i will give it a try and come back to this computer if it doesnt work :) thanks for now
<Innomen> "would you like to duel boot?" *questions*
<Dr_willis> chain load means 'go to the mbr of the drive and load ITS boot record' i belive.
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  i woudl guess a typo on your part.. for #2 :)
<Innomen> no
<Innomen> i dont mean the entries not working i mean it jusat skips it
<taonari> Hi is there a howto guide to install Gnome 2.20 on a Ubuntu 7.04 installation?
<Innomen> and all i changed was the windows entry
<Dr_willis> just skips?
<Innomen> yea
<Innomen> never shows it
<Innomen> not for an instant
<Dr_willis> never shows the grub menu you are meaning to say?
<usr13> Innomen, Did you make changes to the menu.lst file?
<Innomen> yes!
<Dr_willis> then be more clear. :) heh heh...
<Innomen> *sigh*
<Innomen> i have been you just arent paying attention to me
<Mortice> innomen: you have to enter the grub menu. by default, it doesn't display. IIRC, the key to show it is ESC
<usr13> Innomen, Show us, we will try and help you fix it.  pastebin
<Innomen> mortice: i asked how to make it show by default 40 mins ago got my answer and applied it
<Innomen> i dont have to hit escape
<Innomen> or at least i didnt
<JuJuBee_> !screen-resolution
<leo_rockw> greetings
<taonari> Does anyone know of a howto guide on how to install Gnome 2.20?
<Dr_willis> I though the grub menu shows by derfault now.. or at least it seemed to on my last few installs.
<Mortice> Innomen: it sounds like there's a problem with your menu.lst then. Would you please put it in a pastebin?
<Innomen> it was comeing up by default as i want when i had the windows entry (based on teh crap example) that returned error 12
<Innomen> cant, other machine
<Innomen> no net access
<Innomen> Dr_willis: mine wanted esc
<Mortice> Dr_willis: that depends on the setup, afaik. If you're only installing ubuntu (no dual-boot), then it defaults not to showing the menu I think
<Innomen> *shrugs*
<Innomen> my install never asked about duel boot
<Innomen> but i did it backwards
<Dr_willis> yea. i think it scans what all you have installed and it adds and decides to hide if theres no need..  I always edit the menu.lst first thing to tweak a few parts I dont like.
<Innomen> so thats not shocking
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: I've downloaded a gdm theme, but can't seem to be able to install it ><
<allquixotic> Is hacking the DSDT (Yuck!) the only way to prevent a lid open event from bringing the laptop out of standby?
<Dr_willis> I always have my os's on seperate hd's also.
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: did you extract the package and look at its contents?
<Innomen> Dr_willis: it requires an edit every time for me
<Innomen> i still havent gotten it working
<Innomen> this is day 5
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: yep.
<Innomen> god the cd takes forever to boot
<Dr_willis> Yep - the live cd is a bit sluggish.
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: could you pastebin the result of "ls -al" on the directory you extracted it to?
<Innomen> i wish the menu.lst could be tested
<Dr_willis> I tend to use some other light-live-cd as a rescue cd.
<Innomen> i hate haveing to wait litteraly 10 minutes between changes
<Dr_willis> Puppylinux 3.0 just came out. :)
<VixyFox> Hey everyone, I was planning on installing either KUbuntu or Ubuntu... but I'm a bit confused as to themajor differences. I noticed on the KUbuntu site that if you are using Ubuntu you just have to install one package and you have KUbuntu, but what's the major difference that would make me do one over the other?
<Engineer> sahil: are you still here? the boot-up still freezes when it comes to the file system
<usr13> Innomen, It CAN be tested
<kitche> Innomen: you can test it use grub command line
<Mortice> VixyFox: the main difference is that kubuntu is based on kde, while ubuntu is based on gnome
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, the desktop environment is the only difference
<Innomen> and everyone assumes i just knew that
<Mortice> VixyFox: but as you've noticed, you can switch between them easily.
<Innomen> GOD that is the worst part about linux
<len> Hi, who plays wow with wine
<len> ?
<Innomen> no heads up, and assumption of chip in the brain surgery
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: http://pastebin.com/m7367c36e
<sahil> Engineer: you passed both the options?
<Mortice> Innomen: you don't ask questions that would help you and you have a bad attitude when you get answers, yet you expect us to continue to help? :S
<MenZa> !wow | len
<ubotu> len: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: thanks.
<VixyFox> Mortice, leo_rockw: Okay so it's strictly just the desktop environment?
<alexis> hi my friends. I need help with my ubuntu, i have ubuntu in my house but i can't play mp3 and i don't have internet to download gstreamer... what can i do?
<Engineer> i passed both options at the end of the "kernel" line
<Innomen> Mortice: yur just mad because i called you on being mean to retiredinmaine
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, yup
<neumind> is for ubuntu soft wher i can make instrumental?
<cancer_girl_> #ubuntu
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Thank you ^_^
<Mortice> Innomen: you trolled me in-channel for helping someone, but that's offtopic
<len> MenZa: I got a problem here, I tryed start wow but keeps carshing on loading screen
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, np
<Innomen> good stab back, frustration is not a bad attitude, did i mention this is day 5 with an excuciating 10 minute wait or more for resinatlls between every edit?
<usr13> Innomen, One way to test is to back up the file, edit it and reboot.  e.g.  cp /boot/grub/menu.lst  /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak  ;  vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, you can even have kde, gnome, xfce installed at the same time and pick the one you want to use
<neumind> is for ubuntu soft wher i can make instrumental?
<Innomen> usr13: ok then you cant test it
<alexis> hi my friends. I need help with my ubuntu, i have ubuntu in my house but i can't play mp3 and i don't have internet to download gstreamer... what can i do?
<Innomen> you can only try it
<heatman> exit
<Dr_willis> actually dosent the grub-install command verify a proper menu.lst ?
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: no thank you.
<alexis> please help me
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Really? O_o How would you go about doing that?
<alexis> hi my friends. I need help with my ubuntu, i have ubuntu in my house but i can't play mp3 and i don't have internet to download gstreamer... what can i do?
<leo_rockw> !repeat > alexis, read the private
<usr13> usr13, Leave a working section alone, and only change section that does not work as you wish.
<Innomen> Dr_willis: i tend to trust you most
<sahil> Engineer: This may seem silly, but did you press enter after entering both options and then press b or just press b?
<Innomen> how do i use the command to test it?
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: sorry, I'm being stupid here. It should be as easy as going into System > Administration > Login Window, choosing the local tab, add hitting the 'add' button, then choosing the file you extracted that directory from.
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  thats scary.. but i have fought with grub for several years.. and read  the Whole grub homepage several times
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, if you install ubuntu typing "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (w/o quotes) will get you kde
<sahil> Engineer: I just checked you have to press enter don't you
<usr13> Innomen, If you need to add entry for MS Windows, you can just uncomment the suggested section.
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  'sudo update-grub' (but that might not work from a live cd)
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, for xfce replace kubuntu for xubuntu
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: ok, how about changing icons & whole desktop theme? its real hard >_<
<Engineer> sahil: i pressed enter, but not b.. what's the b for?
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  in fact i think it WONT work from a live cd, sice the /dev/ and /boot/ will be wrong places.
<Innomen> unrec command
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Okay, and if you get all those how would you switch between them?
<alexis> hi my friends. I need help with my ubuntu, i have ubuntu in my house but i can't play mp3 and i don't have internet to download gstreamer... what can i do?
<Innomen> yea wont work
<alexis> please help me
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: changing desktop themes should be similarly easy. System > Preferences > Theme
<Innomen> usr13: lol
<sahil> Engineer:the b is to boot that line, I believe if you just press esc back to the main screen the changes are lost
<alexis> anyone can help me please?
<Innomen> its like you've not even been here
<alexis> hi my friends. I need help with my ubuntu, i have ubuntu in my house but i can't play mp3 and i don't have internet to download gstreamer... what can i do?
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i never did it myself, but i'm pretty sure you get options in the loggin screen
<usr13> Innomen, ?
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  one would need to properly 'chroot' over to the installed system.
<VixyFox> Alexis: you aren't paying attention, someone sent you a private message, stop spamming
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Okay, thank you ^_^
<Mortice> vmlinuz`: changing icons, right click the icon you want changed and select the new one. :)
<vmlinuz`> Mortice: how about icons
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, np
<usr13> Innomen, Oh, are you working from Live CD?
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: I will have to try it
<Innomen> yes
<Engineer> sahil: ok, i thought it would keep the changes, as there is no other way to get back to the boot-selection
<Innomen> do i have a choice?
<Innomen> notrhing else lets me edit the file
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, then after you decide which one you want, just uninstall the others
<sahil> Engineer:go try i eagerly await to hear of your sucess
<Mortice> sorry vmlinuz`, I should be clearer. Right-click the icon, choose properties, then click the icon in that window
<Innomen> sudo gedit menu.lst just blinks and ignores me
<Innomen> again, assuming i should know something
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  in theory if you can get to grub. you could enter the proper commands and boot a system :)
<usr13> Innomen, You will need to do as Dr_willis, suggests, chroot to the root partition.
<Innomen> error messages being beneath the OS i guess
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: That makes sense. Now I just need to get myself a new sound card before doing this x.x I have a Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio card which... low and behold is not supported
<alexis> VixyFOx excuse me but i don't spamming
<Innomen> Dr_willis: could it load the menu? or attempt to?
<Dr_willis> theres a few commands needed to properly chroot..i always have to check the gentoo install docs to rember them. heh.. wonder if thers a factoid.
<VixyFox> Alexis you put in the same message at least 3 times in a row
<Innomen> like run menu.lst or something?
<VixyFox> Alexis that is spamming
<Dr_willis> Innomen,  should be. but my grub-fu is rusty
<alexis> Nobody yet help me
<alexis> ok i understand excuse me
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, did you check the alsa-project site for that?
<usr13> Innomen,  Inorder to do commands from the system.  You can, however, edit the menu.list file WITHOUT chrooting to the root filesystem.
<Engineer> sahil: wow, thank you! :) now it seems like its working.. at least ubuntu starts to boot
<alexis> i just try to anyone help me
<Innomen> usr13: yur like 15 steps behind and yur frustrating me heavily
<alexis> i don't speak english very well...
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: I did, and unfortunately I heard nothing but bad things about it, but I could try again to see if any changes have come along
<Innomen> i appreciate the intention, but just let it go man
<Dr_willis> BRB - checking out PuppyLinux3. bb in a few.
<alexis> VixyFOx can you help me?
<leo_rockw> alexis, what language do you speak?
<bmt2> hello to all
<Innomen> starting over
<VixyFox> Alexis, No I'm sorry, I'm here getting questions answered as well
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, you heard bad things about alsa or the card? lol
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, alsa project is pretty much the biggest sound project (along w/ oss)
<VixyFox> leo_rockw LOL The card not the site XD
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, ok... haha
<VixyFox> Leo_rockw: Because Creative is keeping the source for X-Fi closed
<leo_rockw> alexis, what language do you speak?
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i have an audigy 2 on the desktop... i'm switching it to kubuntu as soon as i do my backups... i hope that card is supported
<bmt2> is there a quicker way to download Ubuntu Ultimate Gamers 1.4 ?
<kitche> bmt2: that's not supported here
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Here is an exact quote from the alsa website
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: 	 [Unsupported]  [PCI]  Card delivered to developers. Completely new architecture. Creative actively preventing support due to no datasheets being released to ALSA developers. Reverse engineering work not started due to lack of time.
<alexis> I SPeak spanish
<leo_rockw> alexis, entra a #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-ar
<Vlet> alexis: It's going to be a little hard. You'll need to download the packages elsewhere and put them on CD, but the problem is that there may be required packages
<alexis> leo_rockw, si ya estoy alla tambien... ya me estan ayudando
<Engineer> sahil: one more question: how can i select the OS which i want to boot? i got winXP on the same HD
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, bummer
<sahil> Engineer: Up and down?
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i used to like creative... not anymore, haha
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Exactly, and I've had the card for a while so I really can't bring itback to the store x.x
<alexis> Vlet, yes i guess. But i don't know what to do with the dependencias?
<Engineer> no, it automatically boots ubuntu..
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: What would you suggest that works with Ubuntu?
<Engineer> when i got 2 windows, there was a selection screen with a 30sec countdown
<Innomen> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i've been using linux for a month now (i didn't own a computer before) so idk what's supported and what's not this days
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: Okay, I'll have to do some research with that ;)
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i have an intel hda... it works (after a lot of tweaking)
<Innomen> how do i install grub?
<Innomen> uninstall
<Innomen> sorry
<VixyFox> leo_rockw: I'll have to talk to my friend, she has a sound card that works right off the bat x.x
<Engineer> is there any bootmanager where I can select the OS?
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, mine did too, but with esd it stuttered
<Innomen> Engineer: grub
<Innomen> its built in
<vmlinuz`> whats the command for the "Run" alt+f2. I kind of want to add item into my main menu, but there is only command, and i only know the Bind.
<Innomen> i'll tell you what i know but you'll get stuck where i am
<VixyFox> leo_rockw Ah I see. What ticks me off though is that my onboard sound won't work at all
<julius> Does anyone know if the new AMDATI opensource drivers will support the X1950 Pro?
<mase> help meeee
<Innomen> mase: no
<mase> my window title bars dissapeaared
<Vlet> Engineer: When you install ubuntu, it installs 'grub' which does allow you to
<Engineer> yes, i saw grub, but how can i tell it to boot up windows?
<mase> after i selected normal visual effects
<Innomen> Engineer: boot from the live cd, and edit the menu.lst file
<Innomen> scroll down to the section wherre there arent #### everywhere
<Vlet> Engineer: Well, when your computer boots, don't you see a little menu for a few seconds?
<leo_rockw> julius, there's an official release information in amd.com you're better off reading that
<Innomen> and copy/paste the windows entry from the stop of the file
<Engineer> ohwee, i just get 3 seconds to press escape, to alter the ubuntu-bootlines
<mase> My window titlebars dissapeared after turning on "desktop effects" on ubuntu 7.10 ??
<Innomen> Engineer: find "hiddenmenu"
<DKn> hi all
<Innomen> put a # in front
<Innomen> it'll not make you hit escape
<Vlet> Engineer: but it doesn't have windows in that list?
<Engineer> oh ok
<Engineer> no, there is no windows to select
<titun> how do i save a .iso image from my CD to harddisk via K3b or GnomeBaker??
<Innomen> Engineer: did you read what i just said?
<leo_rockw> VixyFox, i never used my desktop built in card. i wonder if it is any good, haha
<Engineer> yes, i will try that
<Frack-Hesse> hello
<LM1> I was just looking at the blueprints for gutsy and saw xorg 7.3 is deferred... :C  this means no xorg 7.3 in gutsy????
<VixyFox> Leo_rockw: LOL Yeah I have no idea
<Matir> LM1, that would be correct.
<rediz_> any 1 know what i can do. got ubuntu dapper drake on 80gig maste hdr &ubuntustudio on 40 gig slave duel booting,but i need to put windoze on my box.whats the best way to doit?
<Frack-Hesse> where are the keymaps for the console in ubuntu? the dir /usr/share/keymaps is empty :(
<leo_rockw> !gutsy > LM1, read the private
<LM1> that s0cks!
<LM1> :C
<Frack-Hesse> c:
<Vlet> Engineer: It's strange though that windows isn't in that list. You sure you didn't wipe your drive when installing?
<titun> how do i save a .iso image from my CD to harddisk via K3b or GnomeBaker??
<Frack-Hesse> where are the keymaps for the console in ubuntu? the dir /usr/share/keymaps is empty :(
<Innomen> Engineer: boot from the live cd, and edit the menu.lst (its in the boot/grub folder, and must be edited sudo, right click, open with other app, pick gedit at the bottom, and add "sudo" to the front of it) file then scroll down to the section in the menu.lst file you just opened, wherre there arent #### everywhere, then and copy/paste the windows entry from the top of the file
<Innomen> otherwise you wont be allowed to save changes
<Innomen> and you'll end up where i am
<Innomen> wanting to uninstall it and start over
<Innomen> since you'll ahve to reboot 400 times while testing
<mase> My window titlebars dissapeared after turning on "desktop effects" on ubuntu 7.10 ??
<Innomen> but no one will tell you how to uninstall grub
<Innomen> observe: Can someone please tell me how to uninstall grub?"
<kitche> mase: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<Innomen> see? nada
<leo_rockw> Innomen, you can reinstall grub
<leo_rockw> Innomen, and make adjustments from scratch
<Innomen> i did setup again
<Innomen> the menu.lst is the same one
<leo_rockw> Innomen, what would you use instead of grub then if you uninstall it?
<Innomen> i'd just put grub back on
<Innomen> like i said doing setup does not remake the menu file
<leo_rockw> Innomen, what's the difference between that and reinstalling?
<Innomen> ^
<leo_rockw> Innomen, it did it for me
<Innomen> hmmm
<Innomen> maybe i messed up
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i don't remember the command i use, somebody gave it to me here
<Innomen> let me try again
<Innomen> was it root (hd0,0) >setup (hd0,0)
<Innomen> ?
<leo_rockw> Innomen, there's a package called grub... but idk how risky would it be to uninstall it
<Frack-Hesse> k, for third and last time:
<Frack-Hesse> where are the keymaps for the console in ubuntu? the dir /usr/share/keymaps is empty :(
<leo_rockw> Innomen, i don't remember what it was
<Innomen> oky
<leo_rockw> Innomen, but i'm pretty sure it wasn't that one
<Innomen> lovely
<Innomen> well grub has no "reinstall" form within it
<leo_rockw> Innomen, you could try "sudo apt-get remove --purge grub" idk how bad could that be, tho
<genii> Frack-Hesse: Install packages console-data and console-tools
<Frack-Hesse> hey thx :)
<Frack-Hesse> i'll try that
<titun> how do i save a .iso image of a cd to my harddisk, probably in k3b or gnomebaker?
<tremby> hey folks. i just installed the beta of gutsy on one of my machines and can't get it to access the network. i've tried "roaming mode" (which i've never heard of before) and a test ping says "network is unreachable". tried dhcp but it's not managing to obtain an ip address (other machines on the network are fine, and this one is too when booted to windows). any ideas what could be wrong?
<leo_rockw> !gutsy > tremby, read the private msg
<bulmer> titun you can use dd to copy it to the hd
<tremby> ok, thanks leo_rockw
<leo_rockw> tremby, np
<Guest9> hi
<Guest9> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<titun> bulmer: so will the method descried work here? http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/create-iso-disk-images-and-generate-md5-checksums-268304.php..... it also sayt to use a command dd?
<Guest9> !java | Guest9
<Cyber_Stalker> sudo apt-get install netbeans doesnt work, whats the correct name for the IDE in the repos
<Guest9> !flash | Guest9
<titun> bulmer: but a GUI software will be much hepful
<leo_rockw> Cyber_Stalker, use apt-cache search
<Mortice> Cyber_Stalker: netbeans5.5, but apt-cache search is the way to find out answers to questions like that in future :)
<bulmer> titun i dont use gui too often..i dont know if any is equivalent
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks guys
<titun> bulmer: humm... as i am not much confortable in CLI, anyway dd should work for now...as k3b and gnomebaker don't have that option
<schlumpf> hi im trying to umount my cdrom drive but it keeps telling me that it is busy but i dont have the prog loaded which is on the cd
<Engineer> innomen: It seems like I dont have GEdit, at least its not in the "open with other application" list
<leo_rockw> Engineer, are you using kde?
<Engineer> no, gnome
<Innomen> sorry
<Innomen> its called text editor at the bottom
<Innomen> "gedit" is its name
<bulmer> titun get comfortable with cli, it will become friendlier
<Juanjo-sfe> hi
<titun> ok
<Engineer> oh, ok.. thought it was listed as gedit
<Innomen> you'll see that when you goto "use cutsom command"
<Innomen> it'll say "gedit"
<Innomen> you make it say "sudo gedit"
<Juanjo-sfe> could you tell me if there is an xsd editor in ubuntu?
<ganes2> what is  feisty and Gutsy??
<Innomen> without quotes of course
<Engineer> so i just select the text editor and there will be a prompt for the "sudo"?
<leo_rockw> titun, think of the cli as smth that can always get you out of trouble, no matter what. and don't be afraid of it :-D
<leo_rockw> ganes2, codenames for versions
<Innomen> yea click text edit at the bottom and then click use a custom command
<Innomen> yur adding command line switches to the begining
<Innomen> sudo is important
<Innomen> it lets you save the chanbges you make
<schlumpf> hi im trying to umount my cdrom drive but it keeps telling me that it is busy but i dont have the prog loaded which is on the cd
<Innomen> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Engineer> ok
<Engineer> with the ! ?
<titun> leo_rockw: ya sooner or later i have to use it, if i am going to use ubuntu or any linux os for long time to come :)
<Innomen> what
<Engineer> oh dammit, the phone is ringing
<Innomen> lol
<Engineer> is the "!" needed in front of the sudo?
<schlumpf> no
<Innomen> no
<Engineer> ok
<leo_rockw> titun, some distros are trying to get rid of it. a really bad move in my opinion
<Innomen> thats just how you make tyhe bot explain stuff
<Innomen> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Innomen> see?
<leo_rockw> Engineer, the ! is the bot command
<schlumpf> no
<schlumpf> hi im trying to umount my cdrom drive but it keeps telling me that it is busy but i dont have the prog loaded which is on the cd
<titun> leo_rockw: yes linux will loose its originallity i guess
<leo_rockw> !repeat | schlumpf, read the private msg
<ubotu> schlumpf, read the private msg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<soundray> schlumpf: you've got a process that accesses the CD still. Usually, that's a shell with a path on the CD as its working directory.
<leo_rockw> woah... that was weird...
<ganes2>  leo_rockw:which 1 is stable?whats d difference??
<leo_rockw> ganes2, feisty is stable, gutsy is in beta. gutsy gets released on the 18th i believe
<david003> hi. how do i disable the nvidia logo at boot?
<ikonia> cumface that nick name is inappropriate for this channel
<Azrael24> david...do it via bios
<leo_rockw> titun, once you start using the cli you'll realize that sometimes using the gui is a waste of time
<silent[ca] > what is the command to launch the knetworkconf in gnome?
<david003> Azrael: no it actually is part of the gnome thing
<Azrael24> right...argh
<schlumpf> soundray, i dont think that can be since i deleated the directory associated to the cd
<Azrael24> ikonia is a pro
<Innomen> no doubt
<ikonia> Azrael24 pardon ?
<bullgard4> df shows for /dev/sda7  "available 519712 (kB)", but Gedit "free: 1,04 GiB." How to explain this contradiction? (http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/15665/)
<titun> leo_rockw: yes i had to copy a folder to /etc and in GUI i could not do it! CLI helped me to change file permissions and then move :) here CLI was much helpful than GUI
<soundray> schlumpf: you can't delete a directory on CD
<Innomen> ikonia: its a compliment, one human gives one to another human when they respect something about the second human
<Innomen> :)
<ikonia> Innomen flattering, I missed the command
<titun> leo_rockw: i think many more advanced tasks might be easy with CLI
<ikonia> comment
<Azrael24> ikonia...do you know your ubuntu stuff?  I don't...henceforth you're a pro...not playing mind games with you
<Innomen> command lol
<Naitse> hey!!! :) helo
<Naitse> hello
<taonari> Hi how do I turn on ssh so I can remote into a new install?
<Naitse> sorry
<leo_rockw> titun, that's because you don't have permission to write in /etc you shouldn't change the permissions, you should use sudo
<soundray> david003: add this after Driver "nvidia" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Option "NoLogo" "true"
<Naitse> what is the name for the "task bar" because i want to change the skin but... can't find anything
<schlumpf> soundray, no i meant i deleated the program from the cd which was installed on my harddrive
<titun> leo_rockw: yes i know, and changing file permissions and moving them was easier in CLI, that is what i am saying :)
<Heman> Hello, please may someone help me to get my friends wireless working on ubuntu
<Innomen> ikonia: how does one pull grub from a parition?
<ikonia> Innomen do you mean remove it ?
<Heman> Its a d-link dwl g520
<Innomen> sure, yes
<Innomen> i hosed my menu.lst file
<leo_rockw> Naitse, what desktop?
<Innomen> i guess
<ikonia> Innomen overwrite it with something, windows bootloader, or blank space
<Naitse> gnome
<Innomen> what happens if i just delet menu.lst?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cumface!*@*]  by nalioth
<soundray> schlumpf: that doesn't matter. If you can't unmount the CD, it's because a process is accessing the CD still. It could be a shell, or perhaps a nautilus (file browser) window
<Innomen> will setup write a new one?
<Naitse> leo_rockw, sorry... Gnome
<ikonia> Innomen new menu.lst or grub bootsector
<leo_rockw> Naitse, idk then, i use kde. sorry
<Innomen> menuy.lst
<ikonia> Innomen no, it won't
<Innomen> poo
<ikonia> Innomen you'd need to re-install grub from scratch for that
<Innomen> :(
<Naitse> leo_rockw, ok thanks anyway :)
<Innomen> whats that invilve?
<soundray> Innomen: what's the problem?
<Innomen> involve
<schlumpf> soundray, how can i find out which process that is without rebooting?
<Innomen> soundray: i jacked up my menu file i guess
<Innomen> windows keeps booting
<soundray> schlumpf: do you know the device name of your CD drive?
<ikonia> Innomen I've not got access to an ubuntu box so I can't give you the exact command but there is an apt command that will re-apply all the files, something like "apt-get --reinstall install grub"
<leo_rockw> schlumpf, something like ksysguard for gnome... w/e that is
<krau2> where can i find the source code of the standart commands like rm, cp, ...
<krau2> ???
<leo_rockw> schlumpf, top maybe
<Innomen> ikonia: oky, thanx
<soundray> Innomen: can you post your menu.lst on paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us the URL please
<Innomen> lol
<schlumpf> nothing on top and the name is cdrom
<Innomen> no
<Heman> does anyone know how to get a d-link dwl g520 to work in ubuntu
<soundray> schlumpf: no, it starts with /dev/
<Innomen> no one remembers me or anything is say, it hurts
<erUSUL> krau2: on the gnu website (core-utils and file utils are fsf packages)
<Innomen> machine in question has no net
<soundray> schlumpf: type 'mount' to find out what it is
<leo_rockw> schlumpf, cdrom is the mounting point, not the device
<erUSUL> krau2: or dl de deb-src
<titun> how does chmod count.... if 7 is for rwx... so which is what?
<krau2> ah thx
<Pici> krau2: Its in the coreutils package.  apt-get source coreutils might work (if its not a metapackage)
<soundray> Innomen: I can't follow the channel all the time, even if it hurts you.
<krau2> kk
<leo_rockw> titun, chmod can be used in 3 different ways.
<krau2> and in /usr/src is nothing????
<erUSUL> titun: 4r 2w 1x iirc
<krau2> Pici
<schlumpf> soundray, ah its called /dev/hdc
<Innomen> *sniffle*
<leo_rockw> titun, octal, binary and UGO
<jak3> how do i create more workspaces?
<krau2> and in /usr/src is nothing????
<leo_rockw> titun, wait... that's not right lol
<soundray> schlumpf: okay. 'lsof | grep /dev/hdc' to find out what's blocking it.
<leo_rockw> titun, lemme get you a tutorial on that. it will explain it better than me
<shearn89> Innomen: put the username of the person you're talking to at the beginning of your post - it makes it easier to follow conversations!
<Pici> krau2: apt-get source will put it into the local directory
<krau2> i cant find anything but i thought it must be there
<krau2> kk
<krau2> :)
<titun> leo_rockw: one is 777, then we got a+x and ?
<hetauma_> can some1 plz remind me if imwheelrc has any entries in 7.04 by default ?
<leo_rockw> titun, http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<titun> leo_rockw: yes :)
<david003> hello. how can i do a benchmark of my pc?
<soundray> david003: do you read me?
<titun> leo_rockw: ah ok
<leo_rockw> titun, basically it is user group others
<david003> soundray: yes...
<leo_rockw> titun, and it is read write execute
<titun> humm.....
<soundray> david003: just because I responded to you earlier and you didn't comment
<leo_rockw> titun, so you can use a notation like this: r-x rwx ---
<david003> soundray: oh sorry, but i did a reboot and lost all
<schlumpf> soundray, well two things turnd out but what am i looking for exactly?
<david003> soundray: thanks by the way
<soundray> schlumpf: is one of them bash?
<leo_rockw> titun, that would be user reads and executes, group reads writes and executes, others can't do anything
<soundray> david003: did it work then?
<david003> perfectly
<leo_rockw> titun, that can be translated to binary like this: 101 111 000
<schlumpf> soundray, yes should i kill the pid?
<leo_rockw> titun, and that can be translated to octal into... idk, i cant convert from binary to octal in my head lol
<soundray> schlumpf: you could, or just find the shell and run 'cd' in it.
<leo_rockw> titun, but you get the main idea
<titun> leo_rockw: as r_x    rw_ etc is in UGO, right?
<leo_rockw> titun, all 3 methods follow ugo
<titun> oh
<soundray> david003: my favorite benchmark is to throw two machines out of the window, and see which one hits the ground first.
<leo_rockw> titun, you can use the rwx notation, or the binary notation or the octal notation. your choice
<schlumpf> soundray, dunno how to find a shell sry :)
<david003> soundtray: i guess the only problem is that it wil lbe hard to take advantage of that.
<soundray> david003: most mainstream benchmarks provide exactly the same amount of meaningful information.
<david003> are they still usable?
<david003> mainstream benchmark?
<Innomen> YES! freakin finally!
<soundray> schlumpf: it's probably running in a terminal window.
<Ace_NoOne> Ubuntu is Linux 2.6? or 2.4? (need to know for VirtualBox)
<leo_rockw> titun, 775 is just another way to say: 111 111 101
<soundray> Ace_NoOne: 2.6
<Ace_NoOne> thanks
<leo_rockw> titun, or rwx rwx r-x
<Innomen> hmmm
<Innomen> xp apears to be stealing the boot flag
<erUSUL> leo_rockw: my chmod only accdepts octal or o+x notation...
<Innomen> how do i lock that? or can i
<soundray> Innomen: doesn't matter. The boot flag doesn't mean a thing to ubuntu.
<Innomen> bs
<david003> soundray: whats a mainstream benchmark? i though i meant something like 3dmark ecc
<Innomen> if windows partition has it, no grub menu
<soundray> david003: yeah, that for example
<Innomen> just windows
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, true... i just checked
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, well... idk then lol
<david003> soundray: then do you know of any for ubuntu and for win toghether?
<soundray> Innomen: then you need to install grub to your boot disk, rather than just the root partition.
<Innomen> oky
<allquixotic> does anyone know how to stop ACPI from bringing my laptop out of standby when I open the lid? I am using a Thinkpad X60
<schlumpf> soundray, only have the one open with which im trying to should it down.... but as it seems that was the one so thanks allot
<Innomen> is that "root" or "setup" or both
<coldboot> When I download an amd64 image, is that the image I'd want for an Intel Core 2 Duo processor?
<coldboot> The page doesn't say...
<david003> coldboot: probably not...
<soundray> david003: no. I've stated my opinion: "general" benchmarks are irrelevant. You have to test a machine in its intended use context to determine whether it's fast enough or not.
<coldboot> I know Core 2 Duo is 64-bit, but I'm not sure if it's the same arch as AMD64
<allquixotic> it is.
<allquixotic> !amd64 | coldboot
<ubotu> coldboot: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Dr_willis> coldboot,  theres no real need to use 64bit unless you have a lot of ram.. or other needs.
<soundray> coldboot: yes, it is
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, i guess it doesn't accept binary, but the binary is necessary to explain where all those 775 come from
<coldboot> Dr_willis: And lots of stuff is broken, right?
<david003> soundray: like getting the same zip file and getting times?
<Dr_willis> coldboot,  so i hear.. :)
<theron_work> I'm trying to do some work with xen and looking for a hand on an error message that I'm getting.  For some reason the loop module isn't loading, however, I'm not sure how to fix this, can anyone assist?
<Dr_willis> coldboot,  i only use 32bit on all my 64bit machines.
<soundray> david003: yes, if what you do for a living is zipping files.
<Scunizi> hi all.. anyone run a server w/ a gui installed?  I'm running Dapper Lamp in a VM w/ xubuntu-desktop installed but I can't get the gui to start.. Any advice?
<Derek_> Please help!! I am upgrading to Gutsy, and it is stuck installing gnome-applets.
<soundray> Derek_: that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Scunizi use the desktop version
<allquixotic> coldboot: it's not that stuff is "broken", it's just that there is a huge existing codebase of Linux/i386 stuff that comes without source, or is extremely difficult to build for AMD64 and not available in binary form. To get all that working will be additional, unnecessary hassle if you have <= 4GB RAM.
<Derek_> Disk has been churning for hours.  Is there anything I can do to save my system.
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  installed ubuntu-desktop package yet?
<david003> soundray: i actually washed dishes for a while....now im without a job
<b0lle> Hello!. I cant get my orinoco gold card (inserted into pcmcia) to work (no wireless extensions on lo,eth0 or irda0) but i get some info on Socket 0 when i try 'pccardctl ident'. any ideas?
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, installed xubuntu-desktop
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me adjusting LCD brightness in my Laptop (Sony Vaio, VGN-CR14GN)
<DopplerDeffect> Scunizi, did you try startx?
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  and what does 'startx' do for you then?
<erUSUL> leo_rockw: well ithink that a user is only interested in how to use the thing and not in implementatio details
<coldboot> allquixotic: How does it only benefit if you have more than 4gigs of ram?
<coldboot> allquixotic: Or, mostly benefit, I suppose.
<erUSUL> leo_rockw: the octal notation is only there to the ubergeeks like us ;)
<mase> #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, tried startx, nothing... tried sudo /etc/init.d/xfce4 start, nothing...
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, i'm a user... i'm interested in the implementation details
<allquixotic> coldboot: The address space limit of the 32-bit memory address space is 4GB
<soundray> david003: then do something that will further your chances of finding a new one, instead of running benchmarks.
<Dr_willis> coldboot,  64bit is needed to access ram over 4gb.
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, he i've been actively using linux for only a month or so, haha
<Dr_willis> Scunizi,  you should be getting some erorr/info if you use startx
<Innomen> soundray: setup or root to the widnows pariton?
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, i installed slackware 8 years ago but... lol
<coldboot> allquixotic: Dr_willis: Any other benefits?
<david003> soundray: lol
<soundray> Innomen: no. What disk are you booting from?
<Scunizi> Dr_willis, yep.. startx command not found.
<Innomen> there is only 1 disk
<titun> leo_rockw: oh u vomited so much info i took time to understand :)
<allquixotic> coldboot: The size of pointers in 64-bit code is twice the size of pointers in a 32-bit address space, so the RAM requirements of processes will *increase* with 64-bit code. I don't call that a benefit, particularly considering many high-level languages are pointer-fat already
<soundray> Innomen: is it called /dev/sda ?
<Innomen> yea
<leo_rockw> titun, lol sorry
<Innomen> but grub dosent work that way
<Innomen> hd0,0
<leo_rockw> titun, just use the rwx notation in the meantime :-D
<soundray> Innomen: then you should install grub to /dev/sda (not to sda1, sda2 etc)
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me adjusting LCD brightness in my Laptop (Sony Vaio, VGN-CR14GN)
<Innomen> ok
<titun> leo_rockw: now a days i am learning so much everyday since i have started using ubuntu, that was negligible in XP
<Innomen> setup or root
<Innomen> never mind
<Innomen> i'll just brun an hour rebooting and trying the 4 possible combinations
<coldboot> allquixotic: So what's the motivation to release 64-bit processors? Future memory usage increasing, and that's it?
<leo_rockw> titun, this is the first time i use linux as my main OS. i didn't have a comp on my own before (i had to share w/ my family and there wasn't enough room for 2 OSs)
<soundray> Innomen: you must have the "RecoveringUbuntu..." instructions by now. Follow those, and make sure you install to the MBR (master boot record), not to the partition.
<b0lle> anyone able to help me with my wireless network? cant seem to get the wifi card going in my pcmcia slot
<allquixotic> coldboot: The EM64T instruction set has several new processor features that will, eventually, amortize the initial performance loss. The other advantage is, yes, the eventual memory creep above 4GB will *require* 64-bit to use all your RAM.
<Innomen> grub will not install to the windows parition
<titun> leo_rockw: oh
<leo_rockw> titun, but i used linux before, so i didn't have any trouble at all adapting lol
<Innomen> oh i must?
<sdrowkcab> how do you get compiz in gutsy gibbon?
<Marker_> d
<Pici> sdrowkcab: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<leo_rockw> !gutsy > sdrowkcab
<shearn89> sdrowkcab: its in there by default.
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me adjusting LCD brightness in my Laptop (Sony Vaio, VGN-CR14GN)
<soundray> !wifi > b0lle, see the private message from ubotu. If you get stuck, come back and ask more specifically.
<Innomen> well look at that
<Innomen> windows hijacked the bootflag again
* leo_rockw is getting hungry and is going to have lunch... he'll be back later
<Innomen> shearn89: i dont prefix because i'm talking to everyone and anyone who can help
<soundray> Innomen: it will stop doing that once you ask grub to take over the mbr
<Innomen> soundray: and how is that done?
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: How is it adjusted in Windows?
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: By pure software?
<soundray> !grub | Innomen
<ubotu> Innomen: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Innomen> ...
<Innomen> yhou dont know
<Innomen> cool
<soundray> Innomen: follow the "RecoveringUbuntu..." instructions
<darkchr0n0s> coldboot : i can use the Fn keys... and i think i need drivers for that... so i can control using both Fn keys and the software
<titun> leo_rockw: i have also seen a+x, is that equal to 775? or rwx rwx r-x?
<Innomen> you have an aversion to telling me?
<arun> Anyone here experience a lag when you open a menu? As in, it takes a couple seconds for the icons to appear?
<soundray> Innomen: don't be obnoxious please. You're getting plenty of help.
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: You're sure though? My dell works without software using the Fn keys, even at the bios screen.
<soundray> Innomen: what's the problem with reading the page ubotu points you to?
<Innomen> no i'm not if i was i wouldent have spent 5 days here with the same problem
<darkchr0n0s> coldboot : i'll check... rebootinh
<Innomen> because i';ve read them/!!!
<leo_rockw> titun, that means that all get x
<Innomen> god
<Innomen> you people keep treating me like i've never seen google
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: Just try it now.
<coldboot> Does it work?
<Innomen> or alternatly that i should alreayd know everything
<Innomen> i'm in the middle ok?
<leo_rockw> titun, you can put smth like g+r that means that group can read
<Innomen> i need a HUMAN not a text file
<Flats> I have an HP Officejet pro L7580 network printer. I set it up as an ipp://192.168.1.50 as a network printer on CUPS server. I'm using the officejet Pro L7500 driver which uses the hpijs recommended driver. When I print, it says printing but nothing makes it to the printer. any ideas?
<leo_rockw> titun, or u+w
<Scunizi> Innomen, try http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm.  much easier shorter steps that have worked for me many times.
<soundray> Innomen: but you haven't paid attention, or understood my or others' instructions. Otherwise you'd have grub in your mbr by now.
<titun> leo_rockw: ohkey, i did sudo chmod rwxrwxr-x PCLinuxOS_2007.iso, it says invalid mode
<Innomen> Scunizi: havent read that one
<Innomen> brb
<titun> leo_rockw: do i need to have space in between?
<Pici> Innomen: Calm down.  You need to tell us either what you don't understand or where the document differs from your situation.
<arun> anyone?
<shearn89> arun: ?
<arun> Anyone here experience a lag when you open a menu? As in, it takes a couple seconds for the icons to appear?
<ikonia> arun: no
<shearn89> arun: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Innomen> i'm so tired of asking the same things
<ikonia> Innomen whats up
<leo_rockw> titun, you need a "-" modifier
<Scunizi> Innomen, I keep a printed reference "just in case" I hose something.. One piece of advice it give is how to setup grub on all boot partiitons incase of a drive failure or other calamity.  It's expecially usefull if you have multiple Linux's installed.
<Innomen> i dont need a step by step "this is a terminal, now type sudo grub"
<soundray> Innomen: you're on the edge of my ignore list. If you keep doing the same thing, how do you expect to get different results?
<ikonia> Innomen what do you want to do ?
<leo_rockw> titun, like this: "chmod -rwxrwxr-x PCLinuxOsetc
<arun> shearn89: no, no desktop effects
<shearn89> arun: what's your cpu speed?
<arun> ok, i just changed my theme to glossy, and there's no lag here. seems like it only happens with the human theme
<leo_rockw> titun, just that - before the first r will do the difference
<arun> I have a dual core processor
<arun> 1gb ram
<soundray> ikonia: he needs to put grub in the mbr, that's all. He's got it in the root partition, and a normal Windows mbr still.
<Juhaz> chmod does not take that kind of format.
<powerserve> newbie here... i used gparted to format the partition wherein my windows file runs and changed it to ext2 file type.. but now i have a folder that is "lost and found" what do i do?
<shearn89> arun: hmm. probs just takes time to find the icons. it shouldn't break anything.
<ikonia> soundray as I recall his grub device map compared to his bios boot order is borked so hd1 is actually his boot drive not hd0
<titun> leo_rockw: it removed all permissions for everyone!! did i do anything wrong?
<ricardo> hello my name is rikardo
<Scunizi> Innomen, those giving advice are now confused... what are you after?  a gui tool?
<soundray> powerserve: that's needed by the system, no need to worry about it.
<Innomen> ikonia: i just want to know how to install grub to whatever drive boots by default since apprently its not hd(0,0) or hd(0), or how to install it to the mbr, or how to uninstall it and reinstall it :) depending on whos solution is correct for the root problem of, windows stopping the grub menu from coming up whenever it gets a chance to boot
<leo_rockw> Juhaz, how is it?
<Pelo> ikonia, that's not correct as far as I know
<powerserve> i see thank you so much soundray
<soundray> ikonia: even if he has only one disk?
<ikonia>  one disk ? he had 3
<darkchr0n0s> coldboot : nope doesn't work at grub screen, so i guess i need the drivers
<Innomen> ikonia i pulled them because of the hell i put you though
<Flats> I have an HP Officejet pro L7580 network printer. I set it up as an ipp://192.168.1.50 as a network printer on CUPS server. I'm using the officejet Pro L7500 driver which uses the hpijs recommended driver. When I print, it says printing but nothing makes it to the printer. any ideas?
<Innomen> they are now no longer on the system
<Innomen> and thier headers are trashed
<soundray> ikonia: that's not what he told me. Whatever, I'm tired.
<Juhaz> ug=rwx,o=rx
<Innomen> i lost everything porobably but thats a whole other story
<ikonia> Innomen so your running one disk and your doing what command for root and setup ?
<ricardo> alguine que hable espaol
<shearn89> ikonia: would he be able to use the alternate install disc on expert install mode to reinstall grub?
<sten> Hello, does anyone know if "Joost" will be maken for linux too?
<ricardo> alguien
<Pici> !es | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ricardo> ok pici
<Pelo> !es | ricardo
<Innomen> grub, setup or root
<Innomen> i'm not sure
<Pici> sten: Ask the Joost people ;)  They said they were once, but I havent heard anything since.
<Innomen> like i said about
<Scunizi> Innomen, you have to use the command line to install grub to the MBR....
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me with adjusting brightness (LCD) on my sony vaio VGN-CR14GN laptop
<sten> Okay :)
<ikonia> Innomen ok - so you've got 1 disk, how many paritiotns
<sten> Thanks
<kevinO> how do i update grub?  sudo grub uptate?
<Innomen> whatever to solve the core problem i'm having
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: Yeah, that sucks.
<Innomen> 4
<Innomen> windows, ubuntu, swap extended
<ikonia> Innomen 4 partitions can you spell them out for me
<coldboot> darkchr0n0s: It's pretty stupid to need drivers for something like brightness.
<ikonia> ok
<ricardo> como entro a ubunto -es
<ikonia> Innomen: ok so "sudo grub" "root (hd0,1)" "setup (hd0)" "quit"
<Innomen> want the hd / trabnslations? i'm getting good at fishing those out
<shearn89> ricardo: "/ join #ubunt-es"
<Pelo> ricardo,  escribar /join #ubuntu-es
<shearn89> ^
<powerserve> another question again.. now that i already have the entire hard drive relieved of windoze. although they are still partitioned, would ubuntu refer to them as a file drive or what? i apologize i am not a techy guy and a newbie with ubuntu
<kevinO> hello how do i update grub?
<Innomen> unrecognized command
<ricardo> gracias pelo
<Pelo> kevinO,  what do you mean update grub ?
<Innomen> root(o01)
<Innomen> grrr
<ikonia> Innomen "sudo grub" unrecognised command ?
<xSeaMonkeyx> Hallo
<Innomen> rootr(0,1)
<kevinO> pelo to update the grub menu
<ikonia> Innomen hand on - thats wrong
<ikonia> Innomen one step at a time
<ikonia> Innomen: ready
<Innomen> no i know sudo grub
<shearn89> powerserve: when you run the installer, it should let you format partitions how you like, and they will show up like in windows.,
<Innomen> i'm in it
<xSeaMonkeyx> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Innomen> i did set up and it said unrecognizxed commaned
<ikonia> Innomen so your in grub now
<Innomen> yes
<Pelo> kevinO,  you can manual edit the grub menu by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ikonia> Innomen ok so "root (hd0,1)"
<new2ub> I've just installed ubuntu Feisty and my dvd and cd drives don't work.  I have eyesight problems and can't follow conversation in here so if someone could pm me it would help
<Innomen> ...failed
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me with adjusting brightness (LCD) on my sony vaio VGN-CR14GN laptop
<Innomen> un recognized command
<kevinO> ok
<kevinO> thanks
<ikonia> Innomen what does your prompt say GRUB> ?
<Innomen> i'm dumb
<Innomen> space
<Innomen> this screen is tiny
<ricardo> "join #ubuntu -es "
<Pelo> ricardo,   /join
<Pici> ricardo: type this exactly:  /join #ubuntu-es
<tingle> hi, will it be possible to install Ubunutu JEOS (Just Enough Operating Syste) once its released whitout vmware? so just directly on my pc?
<Innomen> setup (0) = error 17 cannot mount partiiton
<ikonia> Innomen: so you've done "root (hd0,1) setup (hd0)
<Innomen> shoiuld i do 0,0?
<Pici> tingle: We really don't know until we can get our hands on it.  afaik, nothing has been released even for testing.
<ikonia> no (hd0)
<Innomen> yes but setup failed
<Innomen> hd0 cannot mount
<Pelo> Innomen, I thought we fixed that grub problem yesterday ?
<tingle> Pici: ok thanks for you awnser
<ricardo> hola que onda, parece que no paso nada pelo
<ikonia> Innomen are you doing "root (hd0,1)" then enter then "setup (hd0)"
<Innomen> pelo: we did for a short time
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me with adjusting brightness (LCD) on my sony vaio VGN-CR14GN laptop
<Innomen> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> and its saying can't mount hd0 ?
<Innomen> ikonia: root works, hd0 fails
<Innomen> yes
<leo_rockw> ricardo escribi lo que viene despues de los dos puntos: /join ubuntu-ar
<Flats> I have an HP Officejet pro L7580 network printer. I set it up as an ipp://192.168.1.50 as a network printer on CUPS server. I'm using the officejet Pro L7500 driver which uses the hpijs recommended driver. When I print, it says printing but nothing makes it to the printer. any ideas?
<ikonia> your doing it in brackets (hd0) like that
<leo_rockw> ricardo escribi lo que viene despues de los dos puntos: /join #ubuntu-ar
<Pelo> ricardo,  jo no abla espanol, ,  escribar /join #ubuntu-es exactemente
<Innomen> yea :)
<ikonia> Innomen: and you've only got 1 disk in the system
<Innomen> yup
<Innomen> sata
<genii> Flats: Remove print queuing
<Innomen> i'm sure thats a factor
<ricardo> :/join #ubuntu - ar
<Innomen> ubuntu apprently hates sata
<powerserve> newbie here.. i got some questions here.. i reformatted my hard disk with the windoze partition side to ext2, that partition side is 40.3gb... the entire hard disk is 80gb.. when i clicked system monitor the available disk space is only 24gb.. the file that was recornized by ubuntu 64bit is just the partition with the linux right?
<ikonia> Innomen can't do, if root (hd0,1) is working - its fine with your disk
<leo_rockw> ricardo: /join #ubuntu-ar
<Pelo> ricardo,   nada #ubuntu - es o ar    #ubuntu-es
<Innomen> ok
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me with adjusting brightness (LCD) on my sony vaio VGN-CR14GN laptop, the Fn keys are not working
<leo_rockw> ricardo, copia desde la barra / hasta ar
<powerserve> do i need to do anthing to make this 40.3gb disk usable for ubuntu?
<Flats> gen: remove the jobs or remove the whole queueing process?
<leo_rockw> ricardo, sin dejar espacio entre ubuntu y ar
<Pelo> powerserve, do you want to install to it or just use it for data ?
<Innomen> ifgi could just lock the boot flag everything would be fine
<ikonia> Innomen lock the boot flag ?
<Innomen> if there were such an option i mean
<Innomen> i boot into windows it steal the boot flag, if i livecd and set it back it works as it should
<ikonia> Innomen: ok - lets step back and check some stuff
<gea> hello, how can i update ubuntu 7.04 to ubuntu 7.10 with aptitude?
<genii> Flats: If you have a few jobs in there, removing the first one may allow the others to go thru. but there is a weirdness with CUPS print queue and many printers.So the prudent thing is to print raw/direct with no queueing
<ikonia> Innomen steal the boo flag ? not sure i follow
<ljsmithx> Hello!
<Pelo> !gutsy | genii
<ubotu> genii: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<powerserve> how about if both sir pelo? i apologize for my ignorance i am not a techy guy...
<Innomen> you know in gnome where you can mange flags on a parition to tell it which one to boot from?
<ricardo> hola
<ljsmithx> Is there a way to run Linux apps under OS X?
<Innomen> if it boots from the ubuntu install i get the menu
<ikonia> Innomen ahhh, I never mess with that
<ikonia> Innomen: ok - lets back out
<genii> Pelo: ??
<ikonia> exit out of the grub shell
<ljsmithx> ???
<Innomen> if i wlecte windows from that menu and let it boot it hijacks that flag and there after goes striaght into windows
<Innomen> no menu
<ljsmithx> Im guessing not
<leo_rockw> ricardo, copia y pega desde la barra exactamente como lo pongo /join #ubuntu-ar
<Innomen> oky
<powerserve> Pelo how about if both sir pelo? i apologize for my ignorance i am not a techy guy...
<ikonia> Innomen ok - so now do "sudo fdisk /dev/sda"
<erUSUL> !es | ricardo
<ubotu> ricardo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Scunizi> Innomen, shot in the dark here. but I had a prob w/ SATA too.  I found out that my primary boot drive in BIOS was not plugged into SATA connector 0 (or 1 depending on how you look at it). Once I changed it and reconfigured the bios, went through setting up grub again it worked flawlessly for dual boot., CC: ikonia
<Pelo> powerserve, if you want to installl ubuntu on it , don'T worry the installer will take care of everything, if you want to use it for storage on a system with ubuntu already installed on it , you just have to put it in the comp and mount it  ( maybe you need to format it )
<leo_rockw> erUSUL, he has no idea about irc commands. he doesn't know how to join...
<Flats> genii Darn, 3 days of installing and reinstalling just to change from ipp to TCP/Socket and now everything is fine......
* Flats bangs head on table
<erUSUL> leo_rockw: vale, no pasa nada... ya se aclarar ;)
<Scunizi> Flats, the school of hard knocks gets softer as time goes on. .. :)
<Innomen> ikonia: ok done
<ikonia> Innomen: ok so now type "print"
<ikonia> Innomen: describe to me what you see
<Flats> genii I hope so. My head rally hurts :)
<Innomen> Scunizi: the bios on the dell gx260 ios garbage i have almot no options, its like a super nintendo
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me with adjusting brightness (LCD) on my sony vaio VGN-CR14GN laptop, the Fn keys are not working
<Flats> Will I lose any functionalty or
<ljsmithx> If I compile apps from source
<Flats> anything like that
<Innomen> sda 1 2 3 and 5
<ricardo> gracias a quienes me ayudaron lo logreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<genii> Flats: Well, if the removing first job works to print the others in queue, you could just for a workaround print always a dummy job first then remove it
<ljsmithx> Where will the compiled apps end up?
<Scunizi> Innomen, after changing the plug on the drive to the appropriate connector on the MB, all I did was re-setup the boot order of the drives..
<ricardo> chao que esten bien
<Innomen> linux, ntfs, extended and swap
<leo_rockw> darkchr0n0s, in kde i have this app called power manager that allows me to do that through a slider, isn't there anything like that in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ljsmithx,  depends on how they are configured
<ikonia> Innomen ahhh ok - thats different to your layout
<Innomen> Scunizi: right on
<leo_rockw> darkchr0n0s, i mean gnome
<ricardo> quix
<Dr_willis> ljsmithx,  most ./configure scripts have a option to set the install dir.
<Flats> no it didn't, I had to change from ipp to TCP/Socket connection. Then everything printed
<ikonia> Innomen shall we try grub again please
<Pelo> ljsmithx,  whrer they neeed to be the exec usuzly end up in /bin or /user/bin
<BaKKaR> hallo, how can i recover my menu bar manually? lost them in a bad atembt to upgrade
<ljsmithx> Dr, thanks
<genii> Flats: no, the main difference with raw send is that the job goes immediately to the RAM or buffer of the printer
<Innomen> you never have to say please to me, i'm yours :)
<Innomen> inside grub
<ljsmithx> Pelo, /usr/bin dont you mean? :)
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw  : the gnome power manager has a slider thing, but it kinda has only 2 levels of brightness...
<BaKKaR> attempt*
<ikonia> Innomen: ok "root (hd0,0)" and then "setup (hd0)"
<Pelo> ljsmithx, yeah, sorry , typo i guess
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw : the slider is from 0-100% but the minimum bightness i get is near 32%
<ljsmithx> Compiling is soo easy, now that I know how
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw : but it
<genii> Flats: But the formatting and driver, etc etc all stay same. just no queueing
<Innomen> done
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw : but it
<Innomen> no errors
<ikonia> Innomen thats more like it
<BaKKaR> i remember something like gconfig or gmenu-config. can someone elp me to remember or know my way?
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw : but it's still too bright
<ikonia> Innomen you shoud be good to go
<leo_rockw> darkchr0n0s, oh, i c... it isn't like that on the kde one...
<ljsmithx> ./configure
<Innomen> sweet testing
<darkchr0n0s> leo_rockw : i'll try kde also :S
<ljsmithx> Ive got KDE running along side with Aqua
<ljsmithx> :D
<Pelo> BaKKaR,  gconf-editor ?
<BaKKaR> Pelo: hope that is
<Flats> genii As long as it prints, thats fine with me
<ikonia> Innomen: testing ?
<genii> Flats: I'll be around for another 4-5 hours today if you tinker and need help etc
<new2ub> what's the best inkjet printers to use with linux systems?
<Innomen> seeing if the problem recurs
<Flats> cool ,thanks
<Innomen> Ha!
<Goetmetnd> It seems I burned my ubuntu CD bad... how can I check if I *downloaded* the ISO image correctly ?
<Goetmetnd> is there some way?
<ikonia> Innomen yes/no ?
<Pelo> new2ub, one that says built for linux right on the box
<Innomen> Excellant
<Innomen> thank you
<ikonia> no problem
<ubuntu666> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and now it says Grub loading, please wait, error 17
<genii> Pelo: Heh :)
* Innomen bows most respectfully to the lord of this domain.
<ikonia> glad your working
<Pelo> ubuntu666, how many hdd on your computer ?
<Scunizi> Innomen, did you switch the cables to make it work or was it something else that ikonia fixed? I'm multitasking so I missed something.
<Innomen> ikonia fixed it
<mady> salut
<Innomen> she had me print some bizarre file
<genii> new2ub: There is a printer compatability list you can check against ones you are thinking of buying
<Innomen> i described it in idiot speak
<Innomen> and she translated that into a working solution
<mady> bonsoir le xchat francai svp
<Innomen> it was epic
<furious> hey i have a problem. just installed ubuntu 7.04 and im trying to install java. used "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts" and now in the terminal theres some agreements i have to agree to. only thing thou is that i cant press the "<OK>" button. anyone know why ?
<Innomen> or he
<ikonia> he
<Innomen> dont know its gender
<Scunizi> Innomen, great.. glad to hear it's now working.
<Innomen> sorry man
<ikonia> ha ha , its
<ikonia> not a problem
<new2ub> genii; where is the list
<Pelo> furious, use the tab , arrors , and enter keys
<Innomen> do they pay you for this?
<soothsayer> Suddenly I can no longer ssh into my Ubuntu server. ssh immediately exists with 'connection to xxx closed by remote host'; 'connection to xxx closed'. auth.log last line says 'session opened for user ....'. Started sshd with debug mode. Can't see anything relevant.
<furious> ok
<furious> thx Pelo
<schnurli007> hy
<BaKKaR> can't find how to enable the toolbar or the menu bar, i have found "default_show_menubar" and it is checked tho nothing on the desktop :(
<schnurli007> wohooooo
<ikonia> Innomen who ?
<genii> new2ub: Looking it up now for you
<new2ub> ty
<Scunizi> Innomen, everyone here is a user and offering free help.. nobody get's paid
<Innomen> ikonia: sorry, you
<Elephantman> hi
<Pelo> BaKKaR,   /apps/panel/ ....
<ikonia> Innomen: nah, I'm not paid to be here
<Innomen> you bloody well should be
<ubuntu666> I just installed Ubuntu, and the first time after I rebooted, the grub menu loaded fine.. Under other operating systems, Vista was shown twice (One of them was the Sony Vaio Recovery Centre), I choose one of them and had to cancel recovery. Now after rebooting, I get a grub error 17. Please help
<Innomen> ikonia: you help people at an absurd rate
<ikonia> Innomen no problem, happy to help
<UberPsyX> help, my beryls screwed up, desktop 1 is fine but the other 3 are invisible and doesnt refresh properly, it also has items on the taskbar that are on all desktops, ive tried reinstalling and it didnt work, it started when i added workspace-switcher to my panel
<Scunizi> Innomen, as you learn the system and how to do things, "tag.. you're it!"  It'll be your turn to return the favor to someone else.  :)
<Elephantman> I'm runing Gutsy on an imac intel here, seems like the sound aint working (the soundcard is integrated to the intel motherboard). how can I diagnose/solve this issue ?
<echelon3> hey i need to extract .rar files with ubuntu, how can i achieve this
<Innomen> oh i will
<Pelo> ubuntu666, this is a fresh install of ubuntu ?  just install over it
<Innomen> you guys get to hold my hand for the next 10 years
<genii> new2ub: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi  has a pretty comprehensive search, or you can browse the whole list
<vince_> hi
<soothsayer> echelon3: Install unrar from multiverse
<Pelo> echelon3,   sudo apt-get install unrar  then right click the file and extract
<new2ub> genii; ty very much
<ubuntu666> Pelo: Yeah its a fresh install
<npnuf1>  I am unable to connect to my jabber account with ssl.  I had installed gaim-encryption but no use.  Kopete is working well.  What could be wrong.
<UberPsyX> elephantman, i saw a guide for that, just google intel sound cards and gutsy
<vince_> how do I list processes that use my soundcard?
<genii> new2ub: np
<ignoto> ooo
<Innomen> bbl in about an hour
<Scunizi> ikonia, I"m installing vmware tools in my vm of DApper server w/ xubuntu-desktop and have installed build-essential. What do I install for C header files?
<vince_> I want to free my audio card from a process which block it but I don't know what it is, is there a solution?
<ikonia> Scunizi oooh normally glibc headers - not kernel headers, as I recall. However I think vmware is in the ubuntu repo's so you may find it easier to just install from there
<yetifoot> vince_, it may be lsof /dev/audio or /dev/dsp
<soothsayer> vince_: I had the same problem. I also didn't know how to fix it.
<erUSUL> !vmware | Scunizi
<ubotu> Scunizi: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Andeh> Hi
<soothsayer> vince_: You can try lsof /dev/snd/*
<Andeh> What do I need to open CBR files?
<vince_> soothsayer / yetifoot, it dont work
<UberPsyX> help, my beryls screwed up, desktop 1 is fine but the other 3 are invisible and doesnt refresh properly, it also has items on the taskbar that are on all desktops, ive tried reinstalling and it didnt work, it started when i added workspace-switcher to my panel
<soothsayer> vince_: What doesn't work?
<echelon3> regards
<yetifoot> vince_, the one soothsayer just did /dev/snd/* works here
<Andeh> Apparently winrar can open CBR files but I'm not going to use their stoopid CLI version for linux.
<vince_> soothsayer, it dont display anything
<Scunizi> ikonia, I've installed the VMWare server. repos for Dapper don't have the right version..
<schlumpf> hi i installed a programm as root after doing so i rememberd that one should not do that well i did is there anyway to change. the programm is a addon to the game warcarft3 running throu wine
<Pelo> Andeh, google for the native app and tell us what it is so we can suggest a replacement
<Egonis> How do I add MP3 support to Rhythmbox?
<soothsayer> !mp3 | Egonis
<ubotu> Egonis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxagaz> I have a big text file (8MB), which the command 'file' recognize as 'data', and whatever I do, It can't recognize it as UTF8 text file, so that when I execute commands like 'cat myfile.txt | grep -B 10 bar', it returns the whole content of the file
<Andeh> Pelo: Apparently adobe reader can open them too
<maxagaz> what should I do ?
<Andeh> Pelo: I'm about to download half a gig of them, so just to make sure I can open them
<Pelo> Andeh, are those  comic book ?   check in add/remove for comic there are a couple of readers
<Andeh> Ah yes
<Andeh> okay
<Andeh> thanks ;D
<soothsayer> vince_: Then nothing is opening those files. I think it should at least show mixer_app.
<BaKKaR> ok looks i am forced to upgrade
<BaKKaR> will do it
<vince_> soothsayer, there is at least my mp3 player which is currently playing
<vince_> and it dont display it
<soothsayer> vince_: Try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<BaKKaR> thank Pelo for your help
<UberPsyX> Pelo, can you help with my beryl problem, its really awkward and i cant find anything that could help
<Andeh> Pelo: Thanks :D bye
<BaKKaR> bye
<soothsayer> vince_: I have rhythmbox open (not playing) and it shows it in lsof /dev/snd/*
<Pelo> UberPsyX,  for beryl stuff ask in #beryl #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<UberPsyX> Pelo, ok thanks
<vince_> soothsayer, the point is that I actually know what program is annoying me, but i would like to be able to do it in case I didn't know
<vince_> ok soothsayer, you got me
<vince_> it works :)
<yetifoot> works here too, is listing all the audio programs i'm using
<vince_> forgot the /* , i thought /dev/snd was a "file"
<yetifoot> i do get a message before it gives it:
<yetifoot> lsof /dev/snd/*
<yetifoot> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Scunizi> What's the install file name for glibc headers
<Pelo> Scunizi, libglibc I think
<genii> Hmm it got unusually quiet in here :)
<yetifoot> isn't glibc headers in libc6-dev ?
<na> Does anyone know how to make the "special" buttons on an IBM t40 work with ubuntu?? like the page back and page forward by the arrow keys.
<despotic> Hello all. I'm trying to get my sound to work here. The onboard nForce2 is recognized but I'm not getting any sound. When I test the playback I get an error.
<Pelo> genii, shssss, enjoy the quiet
<Pici> na: Have you looked on http://thinkiwiki.org ?
<Pelo> !sound | despotic
<ubotu> despotic: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yetifoot> despotic, you may be having something blocking the audio
<genii> Pelo: Too late now LOL
<na> Pici,  No, ill take a look, see if I can find anything there..thanks
<despotic> I thought that it might be because my speakers are plugged in to the optical connector, but even if that were the case, I should get an error when outputting sound right?
<despotic> I've gone through all of these web based tutorials for setting up the sound, my brain just hurts right now :S
<Pelo> despotic, I don'Tthink so,  the drivers don'T realy care if the sounds get's out or not,  they just send the signal to the card
<despotic> when I double click the volume control, i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<sdrowkcab> where do i get help with compiz?
<despotic> would remaking the kernel cause ubuntu to reconfigure the sound automatically?
<Pelo> despotic,  right click the volume icon,  properties,  select a different device
<yetifoot> sdrowkcab, #compiz ?
<Pelo> sdouble,  ask in #ubuntu-desktop or #compiz-fussion
<despotic> right click + preferences = no response :(
<Pelo> despotic, check in menu < system > admin > users , make sure you have permission to use sound device
<despotic> in the sound settings window, I get an error if I test alsa, if I test "automatic" the sound window closes.
<genii> na: Perhaps you might find something useful here: http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/walter/geek/linux-t40.html#buttons
<Pelo> !sound | despotic  review this
<ubotu> despotic  review this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<na> thanks
<ikxdf> ciao
<SirronTM> Right, I need an MSN messenger clone. One that's not aMSN OR Emesene OR Pidgin. They're all rubbish  anybody got a good one they can recommend please?
<damjan> Why my gdm is not loading?
<ikxdf> italiani?
<Pelo> SirronTM, google
<Pelo> !it | ikxdf
<ubotu> ikxdf: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<yetifoot> SirronTM, only other one i know is kopete, but that is kde so you may end up with a lot of stuff you don't want
<Pelo> damjan, we need a little more
<vince_> SirronTM, I use gaim.
<ikxdf> e come lo trovo?
<vince_> it doesn't work with mic / video though
<despotic> thanks ubotu. I'm gonna go through these pages to see if I've missed anything. The error I get when I click test on Alsa Playback is "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Could not open resource for writing."
<SirronTM> I don't really go for gaim/pidgin, it's all over the place.
<Pelo> ikxdf,   /join #ubuntu-it
<vince_> oh, sorry, misread what you said.
<ikxdf> thanks pelo
<Pelo> !thanks | despotic
<SirronTM> it's like, Rubick's Interface.
<ubotu> despotic: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<despotic> I just checked the box for "audio" in the user settings (it was unchecked) and it didn't help.
<ikxdf> pelo u are italian?
<despotic> ;) Thanks Pelo
<Pelo> despotic, that's a start anyway
<Pelo> ikxdf, no
<ikxdf> but u talk italian...
<Pelo> ikxdf,  no I don'T  I can just tell more or less what the question is from common word roots
<profanephobia> is there a way to tunnel opera through a ssh connection like you can with socks and firefox
<damjan> the beryl failed to load, so I remove the support for 3d acc. for nvidia, then I reconf. the xorg with dpkg, and then I start gdm and then the cursor was on the center, then blank, then still in the center, but the screen was like have more gamma or something, so now I'm doomed to use kdm, which is slow on my pc, so what can I do to enable gdm again and use beryl?
<Pelo> profanephobia, try asking in #opera if there is such a channel
<titun> can anyone suggest a software to make webpage layouts/prototypes?
<damjan> bluefish
<profanephobia> Pelo, i did...no one home : )
<SirronTM> o.O I find it hard to believe that given how good OpenOffice, GIMP etc. are, there still isn't a decent instant messenger, that supports at least HALF of Windows's Live Messenger's features.
<Pelo> profanephobia, try the opera website I'm sure they have a forum a faq or an irc channel listyed
<Pelo> listed
<ssb> hi! I've installed 7.10 beta and have a feeling that everything is much slower than it should, especially  eog and ghoststcript.  The question is: Are beta packages compiled with debugging or something else that makes them run slowly... or should I just get a better box ?
<Pelo> damjan, try asking in #beryl
<damjan> no the gdm is not loading
<Pelo> ssb, ask in #ubuntu+1   gutsy isn'T official yet
<ssb> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> damjan,  gdm start
<titun> damjan: no bulefish is helpful for coding.... i need something which can help me create a basic layout may be in a graphics format ,easily and fast..GIMP is not an option
<Heman> Howcome gaim doesn't log me into my messenger account there are no login/out buttons...
<dmulligan> Hi.  Is this the best place to ask about Gutsy?
<Pelo> dmulligan,  #ubuntu+1
<damjan> Pelo the cursor is on the center of the screen and nothing else
<dmulligan> Pelo Thanks
<Pelo> damjan, I hae no idea which is why I am sugesting you ask in #beryl , they probably know how to fix the problem since it was part of a removal of beryl
<damjan> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> ok , all the problems with Feisty have been solved, everyone report to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy trainning
<WaltzingAlong> SirronTM: your services have been enlisted to create the solution you seek
<damjan> Pelo, 4 years I'm wondering about one question for KDE, I know that is K- Desktop environment, but what is K in the name?
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: if you mean "make it yourself, that's open source works!! ^^" then by god I shall.
<Pelo> damjan,  no idea , try searching wikipedia for kde it's probably explained
<WaltzingAlong> damjan: it meant cool desktop environment
<damjan> oh
<damjan> really?
<rothchild> damjan I believe it meant Kool but they dropped it
<damjan> ok
<beni> heyho :) I need someone from inside the US to buy a RC Helicopter at thinkgeek.com for me and send it to me, Germany =)
<damjan> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> damjan: yeah cool with a k but simplified to just K
<Al> hoaaa
<Al> holaaaaa
<Al> helloooo
<Al> alguien estap
<stdin> Al: #ubuntu-es
<beni> heyho :) I need someone from inside the US to buy a RC Helicopter at thinkgeek.com for me and send it to me, Germany =)
<WaltzingAlong> SirronTM: which specific items of windows live messenger do you want in another im client?
<dgjones> !offtopic | beni
<ubotu> beni: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WaltzingAlong> beni: thanks we got it. wrong channel
<beni> ok sorry guys didnt want to annoy you :)
<beni> spammed a bit, though
<WaltzingAlong> !info openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-5 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 988 kB
<Muphasa> hello
* Pelo waves
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: Multi-user IM, file transfer, optional webcam support, customisability and good plugin support
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: oh yeah, and it's important that it's not written in say, TCL 
<zeroflag> ubuntu just "lost" 60GB of files that I moved accidently to the trash bin and couldn't restore because the drive was full... how do I get my stuff back?
<WaltzingAlong> SirronTM: which have you tried?
<Pelo> zeroflag, is it still in the ~/.Trash folder ?
<zeroflag> hmm.
<zeroflag> nice.
<zeroflag> for some reason it wasn't there for a minute, now it's back... oO
<ubuntu666> I have 2GB of RAM. Why does it say "Failed to allocate memory resource" before Ubuntu loads?
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: aMSN, Gaim, Pidgin, Kopete, Emesene, maybe more
<WaltzingAlong> SirronTM: i use kopete and have used the webcam and file transfers with it. what do you mean by multi-user im?
<Pelo> ubuntu666, do a forum search for the error msg   www.ubuntuforums.org
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: just chats with more than two people
<ipx> Does nvidia have good drivers for GFX? Im buying a laptop with nvidia geforce 8600M GT and want to know how it works on linux. Is intel much better?
<beni> nvidia is n1 very good
<ubuntu666> ipx: I have that same card. I just installed Ubuntu a minute ago.
<WaltzingAlong> SirronTM: i think it does that too. ok good luck
<ipx> ubuntu666: cool!
<SirronTM> WaltzingAlong: Well it refuses to connect ;)
<ipx> ubuntu666: could you give me any updates if you get any issues?
<Pelo> ipx,  things are on the move but nvidia still doesn'T hve FOSS drivers as far as I know
<MuNzE> place windows plugin do not working in gutsy
<ipx> Pelo: what does that mean to the end-user?
<Pelo> ubuntu666, and you are having memory allocation problems
<ubuntu666> ipx: Will do. Which laptop are you buying?
<mikkael>  i manually installed a webcam driver, since that my system needs 10 minutes to boot, spits out a lot of error messages. how do i remove that damn thing ? at the moment i just blacklisted it
<VixyFox> Just a quick question for everyone. If I install Fiesty 7.04 when 7.10 comes out is it easy to upgrade? Or will I have to do a fresh install?
<ipx> ubuntu666: Probably a Znote 6324W
<ipx> But not sure yet though
<MuNzE> wrong chanel :)
<ipx> but probably a znote anyways with that gfx-card
<Pelo> I take it to mean avoid nvidia cards for the time being unless you know how to get around
<stdin> VixyFox: you can upgrade when it comes out
<VixyFox> stdin: Okay, thank you ^_^
<bonzai> .
<sys|true> O_o
<notme> !respitories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respitories - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<notme> O_O
<Pelo> ubuntu666,  assuming this might be related ,   menu > system > admin> restricted drivers  see if anyting in there is needed for you
<erUSUL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubuntu666> Pelo: It said my hardware does not need any restricted drivers.
<Pelo> so I guess you error msg is not related to that
<ubuntu666> Which is file for grub where the OS's are listed?
<ubuntu666> I need to remove one of the entries
<erUSUL> ubuntu666: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ipx> ubuntu666: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ipx> omg
<Pelo> ubuntu666, don'T remove,  comment out
<ipx> :)
<Ady> guys, i got compiz fusion... i've screwed up all settings... can any1 tell how to correct it...
<liam> I have a problem with Java. Specifically, I don't have a 'java' command
<Pelo> Ady,  the ppl in #compiz-fusion probably can
<Zeldor> why do so much people hanging in this channle?
<ubuntu666> My windows vista shows up twice on the list but of them is the Sony Vaio Recovery Centre... I'm not sure which one it is in grub.. One says root (hd0,0) and the other is root (hd0,1) ... Any idea which of the two I should comment out? The last time I chose the wrong one while booting, and it screwed up grub..
<Pelo> liam, why would you have a java command ?
<Pelo> Zeldor, cause we're cool
<Ady> i'm sorry... but i've reached this window in a very tough way...
<liam> I wan't to run a java application, Freeguide.
<Zeldor> lol Pelo ok i wanna be cool too :D
<Pelo> Ady, just type /join #compiz-fusion
<stdin> liam: have you installed java?
<Pelo> Zeldor, sorry you need to pass a test first
<Zeldor> a test?
<liam> I have java applets working, and I have $sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<liam> but there doesn't appear to be a java binary
<Pelo> Zeldor,  you need tatoos, peircings,  to smoke to have random sex with ramdom strangers, cut classes,  drink while underage,   you know the usual cool stuff
<jeb> hi
<Pici> !java | liam
<ubotu> liam: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Zeldor> ok i'm too jung for beeing cool
<jeb> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop (some might already know ;-) )I now managed to get a minimal ubuntu started on the laptop
<jeb> i installed ubuntu on a vm and copied to files onto the harddrive
<Pelo> Zeldor,  then you can get started by rolling your eyes at your parents :-)
<jeb> but now, there are some little problems
<jeb> is there a possibility to reinstall or reconfigure all installed pakcages?
<stdin> liam: the java package is "sun-java6-jre" you then need to do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Pelo> jeb, for an older comp consider using xubuntu , it's a bit lighter
<jeb> Pelo: the problem was till now installing, not using
<jeb> but thx for the tip
<Pelo> jeb,  not sure what you mean by  reconfiguring the installed packages
<liam> ah, thank you stdin. i had the package installed but not the update-alternatives
<liam> many thanks!
<Flats> Just a quick question, not necessarily for Ubuntu for all Linux. Has anyone gotten any verizon wireless PC adapter to work with Linux?
<jeb> Pelo: e.g. I had to configure grub by myself, well, this isn't a problem. but the network card isn't recognised too
<jeb> i think it's because I copied the files of an vm installation without network card
<Pelo> Flats, I think you should look in the forum for an answer to taht quesiton  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Davy_Jones> i wanna know how much of disk space my current directory is taken.. what's the command?
<jeb> and therfore i think reinstalling/configureing the packages might solve the problem
<Flats> OK, Just wondering if anyone here has it working but I'll check
<Dr_willis> Davy_Jones,  du
<Pelo> jeb, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal maybe
<Davy_Jones> thanks
<genii> jeb: to reconfigure most things, the usual is to: sudo dpkg --reconfigure <packagename> like xserver-xorg or such.
<jeb> genii: want to reconfigure the whole system
<jeb> Pelo: won't it tell me that everything is already up-to-date?
<genii> jeb: I'm not sure if --reconfigure will take a wildcard but you could try
<Pelo> jeb,  if something is missing it will reinstall it
<biernot_> #channels
<jeb> i'll have a look....
<Muphasa> I am coming up with Zubuntu
<erUSUL> genii: -a for all pending packages
<Pelo> Muphasa,  make sure you create your own support channel
<Muphasa> Pelo who ru
<Pelo> just me
<Muphasa> ok
<Muphasa> I need ur help
<genii> erUSUL for it to reconfigure pending packages he would need to set package states for everything to pending/half installed or such
<Pelo> !ask | Muphasa
<ubotu> Muphasa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> genii: i see
<jeb> Pelo: it does nothing, as guessed
<Pelo> jeb was worth a try
<jeb> the locales aren't set right, too
<jeb> where do I configure them?
<Pelo> jeb menu > system > admin > network ?
<genii> jeb: For kicks and curiosity perhaps try: sudo dpkg --reconfigure *
<hwilde> Is there a bug preventing association to WEP access points with mixed upper and lowercase keys?
<generalsnus> Everytime i try to install ubuntu on my comp i get grub err 21.. my setup: "sda" installed with winxp(SATA drive)   "sdb" here i want to install *nix on partition 2..hd1,2..this is a IDE drive. What can i do to ensure that grub works?
<leku> what package is 'pidl' part of?
<{Stinger}> bye
<jeb> genii: * is nost installed ;)
<{Stinger}> see ya next time ;] 
<Pelo> generalsnus, two hdd ? xp on one ubu on the other ?
<jeb> Pelo: no X11 yet
<generalsnus> ye
<UbuntNub> thanks guys, I don't know if it was just the restart or what, but my sound is working!:D
<jeb> only ubuntu-minimal or standard, dunno
<UbuntNub> not in Amarok though :S any ideas?
<generalsnus> Pelo: Yes
<Pelo> generalsnus,  just setup your bios to boot from the ubuntu hdd and donT' mess with the grub settings
<UbuntNub> Amarok directed me to a 1018 binary file. Is that a codec perhaps?
<Pelo> generalsnus,  I mean set the bios to boot the ubuntyuhdd before you install ubuntu
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> is there a way to 'RDP' into a linux box thru windoze
<Pelo> UbuntNub, #amarok ppl might know
<generalsnus> Pelo: yeah i tried that.. still got the err 21..
<UbuntNub> sweet
<bmt2> i usually RDP into my windoze box from my office...so i want to know if there is a way to RDP from from my windoze box into a linux box
<generalsnus> Pelo: hm.. set bios to boot from linux disk before install?
<bmt2> once i RDP from the office
<ubuntu666> I don't think I set the mounts correctly.. My C drive (windows) is not showing up under Computer.. Can someone help me fix this?
<cl3ns> bmt2: vnc
<Vlet> bmt2: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<zeroflag> I just started aptitude and it had some packages to finish so I hit g twice... now it's removing gdm and everything remotely related to it...
<Pelo> generalsnus, yes,  grub is in two parts,  phase 1 installs on the boot hdd, phase 2 in the /boot folder of the ubuntu partition
<zeroflag> oh...
<zeroflag> there goes cupsd...
<zeroflag> mono...
<zeroflag> ACPI gone...
<zeroflag> shutting down network...
<bmt2> Vlet: thanks
<sdrowkcab> how do use the cube effect with compiz?
<zeroflag> err??!??!
<zeroflag> I'm connected through SSH!
<hwilde> Is there a bug preventing association to WEP access points with mixed upper and lowercase keys?
<zeroflag> what the fuck is aptitude doing?!?
<hwilde> Is there a bug preventing association to WEP access points with mixed upper and lowercase keys?
<zeroflag> someone?
<zeroflag> anyone?
<hwilde> !language | ZeroA4
<ubotu> ZeroA4: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> !language | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bmt2> and thanks to other individual...i can't scroll up to get your name
<bmt2> sorry
<Pelo> generalsnus,  there is also a not that error 22 relates to the bios not finding the partition listed, or the other eay around, I think I heard that some sata drives need to be set to  legacy support in the bios for ubuntu to recognise them
<zeroflag> hwilde: well, I'll watch my language once aptitude stops removing my entire system...
<hwilde> zeroflag, aptitude does what you told it to do.
<zeroflag> I hit G twice to resolve conflicts...
<zeroflag> >_<
<generalsnus> Pelo: yeah.. but when i used a live cd to look at the menu.lst it pointed to the right place it seemed  linux kernel (hd1,2)
<zeroflag> I just started it up and it complained about unresolved stuff...
<zeroflag> so I let it resolve it...
<Pici> zeroflag: Did you read what it was going to do?
<zeroflag> synaptic gone...
<Pelo> zeroflag, the sales point of aptitude it taht ir removes  dependendies when you remove a package,  next time use apt
<zeroflag> gedit done...
<Pici> zeroflag: Is this on Feisty or Gutsy?
<ZeroA4> hwilde, me?
<ubuntu666> I don't think I set the mounts correctly.. My C drive (windows) is not showing up under Computer.. Can someone help me fix this?
<zeroflag> feisty
<Pelo> generalsnus,   in grub speak   the hdd and partition numbering start at 0 then 1 then 2 etc
<Pici> zeroflag: It shouldnt kill your ssh connection so you can just go and install whatever package you need after it finishes.
<Pici> zeroflag: Just calm down for now though.
<zeroflag> oh don't tell me it found a conflict in gdm and now removes everything? >_<
<Pici> zeroflag: I've never seen it just do something without informing you what its going to do beforehand.
<Pelo> zeroflag, more then likely you tried to remvoe someting with gdm as a dependency so gdm got removed as well
<zeroflag> as far as I can see, it only removed gnome related stuff so far...
<Pelo> I got to go now , later folks
<Heman> How do I install as a partition I get this error: No root file system is defined please correct this from the partitioning menu...
<generalsnus> Pelo: ok.. what if i unplug my winxp disk, before install.. is there a easy task to get winxp entry in grub menu.lst? as it would normally be in a dual boot?
<Heman> Ubuntu imstall meaning...
<Pici> Heman: You need to specify a partition to mount at /
<zeroflag> didn't remove anything...
<zeroflag> I only launched aptitude after synaptic crashed and let aptitude fix conflicts...
<_roach> Hello friends, E ae pessoal
<gnurph69> is there a Cisco VPN client available for ubuntu?
<yotta> I'm using raid5, and have a failed drive.  I can
<zeroflag> and it only said some stuff about keeping a few packages and updating some others...
<sandman> hi, does anyone knows wich util am I able to use in order to defrag an FAT32 driver ?
<zeroflag> it didn't say "I AM GOING TO REMOVE YOUR ENTIRE SYSTEM! ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!"
<yotta> It's on SATA, so when i remove the failed drive, device names change, and mdadm refuses to start the array.
<yotta> anyone know how to fix this
<zeroflag> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-16-server
<zeroflag> err? oO
<Davy_Jones> i mount my external hard drive with the sudo mount command.. for some reason after some time it decides to unmount all by itself.. how can i fix this?
<yotta> it's pretty freaking stupid :/
<UbuntNub> I've got a noob mounting problem.
<sandman> any util to defrag fat32?
<Heman> pici so how do do it...
<brk3> UbuntNub: what is it
<Heman> do you need a swap partition...?
<UbuntNub> My music is all on an ntfs partition. When I mount the partition, it says I don't have rights to look at it :S
<Pici> Heman: You need swap and root.
<zeroflag> erm...
<zeroflag> Removing pkg-config ...
<brk3> UbuntNub: you should follow the instructions on ubuntuguide.org there's a section on mounting your ntfs partitions
<zeroflag> ?
<UbuntNub> I have all the user rights selected for this user...
<zeroflag> is that normal? O_o
<Shamurai> hello
<brk3> Shamurai: hi
<Heman> what do i do for the mount point (thnkx btw :P)
<Shamurai> not sure
<Dr_willis> mount point can be called anything.. but the directory MUST exist befor you mount to it
<sandman> any util to defrag fat32?
<genii> jeb: Still here?
<jeb> yes
<zeroflag> ok...
<bogdomania> hello all...i get in the terminal that gcc is not configured..what that means?i cant install build essentials also..dependencies problems
<zeroflag> something IS wrong...
<jeb> trying to get the network run
<zeroflag> now it's removing X...
<zeroflag> O_O
<sdrowkcab> how do you do the cube effect with compiz?
<zeroflag> is it a good idea to hit Ctrl+C now? O_o
<zeroflag> ok...
<zeroflag> what the fuck is libswt3.2-gtk-gcj?
<zeroflag> after removing 99% of my system it installed one package.
<LjL> !language | zeroflag
<ubotu> zeroflag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zeroflag> libswt3.2-gtk-gcj.
<jeb> I can't get the network run
<genii> jeb: try: sudo dselect select                       it should put you in a primitive menuing system which allows you to set groups of packages back into a state of "install" instead of "installed"
<jeb> dmesg shows me the network interface
<zeroflag> LjL: TELL ME HOW TO GET MY SYTEM BACK NOT HOW TO TALK!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<rgl> hi
<jeb> hm, ...
<Heman> pici
<Pici> Heman: ?
<rgl> are you guys using ipsec with racoon?  I'm lost here... can anyone help me out?
<Heman> what do i do for the mount point (thnkx btw :P)
<generalsnus> the SATA winxp drive: sda / hd0,1  ..  the IDE linux drive: sdb / hd1,0(ntfs)  hd1,1(swap) hd,1,2(linux ext3 /)     default ubuntu install.. $grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 = (hd1,2)
<generalsnus> if that helped any
<Pici> Heman: The mount point is '/' you need to pick a partition to use.
<HOF> Ahh helps!
<HOF> I need help with connecting to my wireless netwrok
<HOF> work*
<HOF> I have a Belkin 54g wireless router & receiver
<Heman> ok thanks
<HOF> I've got the WLAN key written down, and I when I enter it, it won't connect still
<jeb> genii: i don't get the control of the program. how can I reset the installation status?
<genii> jeb: change next to the package names the * to a space
<tanajir> Hello, I just burned a copy of Ubuntu 7.10 Beta and Im checking it now.... I have an HP Pavilion with Nvidia GeForce Go 7400, is it easy to install its driver? or i might have some problems?
<Pici> tanajir: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<jeb> can I make this on the groups: Up to date installed packages
<tanajir> thanks
<ePax> I have installed compiz and XGL. Now i can only see videos on gnome-xgl and not on normal gnome session or kde session. How can i see videos on all sessions, gnome, gnome-xgl and kde?
<hwilde> I just don't get it - WEP is so easy - how could WEP be broken??
<john213> the security is very poor with WEP
<Vlet> hwilde: I've had issues where I could not simply connect and enter my pass when asked - I've had to manually configure the connection and select the type of encryption uses
<Vlet> used
<hwilde> Vlet, I think the problem is a combination of upper and lowercase in the wep key...
<Vlet> why do you think that is the case?
<sdrowkcab> can someone please help me with compiz?
<genii> jeb: for help on keystrokes in this prog, hit ? then k
<Tech-Mike> i have a prob w/ wireless also...the security is wpa-tkip (think thats how u spell it)  but ubuntu only has a wep 128 option
<magnetron> !compiz | sdrowkcab
<ubotu> sdrowkcab: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sdrowkcab> i set it up but i cant do the cube effect
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: if you use network-manager to configure the connection, you will get WPA support (if your wireless card/driver supports it)
<jeb> genii: shouldn't pressing '+' change the status?
<Tech-Mike> ill take a look, i know i tried goin into the Network option but i only had 3 wep options
<cyclonut> anyone game to try at some eclipse help?
<hwilde> Tech-Mike, you need wpa supplicant.
<Cyrus25801> is there a program that I can use to password protect folders (a GUI)
<Tech-Mike> and i know the adapter supports it cuz im using it now on vista (dual-boot)
<bratao> Hi everyone, i have a box with Ubuntu Server, i install the ubuntu-destop, and VNC, configured everything(uncommnent and add gnome-session) but when i access the VNC, only a blank with mouse screen apper
<jeb> genii: it just moves down to the next app
<bratao> Any body know what happen ?
<Tech-Mike> how do i get a supplicant
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: don't use the network options use the network manager in the upper right corner
<clouder> is it just me or is clamav slow?
<Tech-Mike> did that magnetron
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: what card and driver do you use?
<Vlet> Cyrus25801: no, not really... you can right click on a folder and specify on it's permissions tab that only the owner can read it's contents
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: chances are your card and driver doesn't support wpa in linux
<Tech-Mike> Belkin usb F5D5070 (think thats the model)
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: and the driver?
<Vlet> Cyrus25801: so when you're logged in as you, you can access the contents, and no other users can, but there is no way to make it so you have to enter a password every time you want to access it
<Tech-Mike> using the driver that came on the cd
<SeveredCross> Hey, anyone know how I would add a file association?
<SeveredCross> I need to permanently associate Musepack files (.mpc) with Banshee, but I can't find an option in Nautilus.
<Cyrus25801> Vlet: but I want to stop ppl from accessing my files when I am logged in
<Pici> SeveredCross: Right click on the file and go to the last tab
<genii> jeb: Sorry for lag, at work
<SeveredCross> Ah, right.
<Pici> SeveredCross: er, to the properties item
<Crozar> guys networking doesnt seem to work it says The folder content could not be displayed " Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: user-xwtoonn1m0". "
<SeveredCross> Yep, I got it now.
<genii> jeb: Yes, + should set it
<arnath> where can i alter settings for compiz fusion?
<SeveredCross> arnath: Install Compiz Config SettingsManager
<cyclonut> arnath - system->preferences->compizconfig settings manager
<jeb> genii: i saw that they are all marked for install
<cyclonut> as SeveredCross said, you may need to install it
<jeb> but i can't reinstall them
<notebook> hi all--basic question, how do i change drive directories in terminal?  thanks
<jeb> tried apt-get upgrade and apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Pici> notebook: cd
<Tech-Mike> so...how do i set up a wpa supplicant
<Pici> !cli | notebook
<ubotu> notebook: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jeb> problem is: it wants to download files from the internet, which is not working at the moment
<notebook> so if the drive partition is A i just do cd a?
* SeveredCross kicks Nautilus
<SeveredCross> Nautilus thinks the .mpc extension is some MOPAC Input Format, and recognizes the file type as Musepack
<cyclonut> notebook: I think that would be cd /media/a
<notebook> ok cheers
<SeveredCross> And just keeps throwing an error message about security risks, and won't open the file
<notebook> then i just need to change read write permissions
<cyclonut> chmod
<jeb> genii: or should i use another command?
<decay> How do i figure out if inetd or xinetd is running?
<notebook> thanks cyclonut, that worked
<decay> or, which one the system is using
<notebook> do i do chown to change permissions?
<cyclonut> notebook: yep
<notebook> what's the full format cyclonut?>
<notebook> chown /media/a?
<Crozar> guys i am in a Network athome with my brother's Windows PC i cant enter hes shared folder from UbuntU = > Windows shared folders it says The folder content could not be displayed " Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: user-xwtoonn1m0". "
<cyclonut> chmod number file
<cyclonut> sorry, chmod not chown I think
<Vlet> Cyrus25801: There's really no way to do what you're asking for... you could put them in a password protected zip file or something
<genii> jeb: I have not used this way before to set package states like this, so it is new for me as well as for you :)
<cyclonut> chmod 777 *
<decay> How do i find out if my system is using inetd or xinetd?
<cyclonut> would change every file to be read, write, executable by anyone
<magnetron> Tech-Mike: i've found that your card uses the zd1211 chipset, and that other users of that dongle had problems in the past in getting such a dongle support wpa
<BarryDegeling> Hello everyone :)
<cyclonut> so that is probably not what you want
<godzirra_> anyone know much about a snd_hda_intel card on a laptop?  I've got it working, but the volume controls don't actually work when I have headphones plugged in.  If I have headphones plugged in and I use the volume softkeys, it turns the speakers back on so headphones and speakers work.
<notebook> chmod 777* in the root directory? thanks again cyclonut
<cyclonut> (every file in pwd that is)
<Vlet> Cyrus25801: or, in a few days when 7.10 comes out, it has fast-user-switching ability... so you can just create everyone their own account - when you're not there, log out
<cyclonut> notebook: nooo
<jeb> genii: ok. is there a way to get the exact list of files and downlaod them manually?
<cyclonut> notebook: hold o
<Pici> Cyrus25801: Why dont you lock your screen? How are people getting access to your computer?
<notebook> ok
<cyclonut> notebook: http://catcode.com/teachmod/
<Vlet> Or just put the nudie pics on a thumb drive ;)
<tretle> where do I find the executable's for the applications installed on ubuntu?
<BarryDegeling> Does anyone here know how to get a Linksys Wlan (pci) card working on Feisty Fawn?
<Vlet> tretle: well, if you know the name of it, you can (in a terminal) type: whereis theprogramname
<Pici> tretle: /usr/bin and /bin.  If you are looking for something in your $path, you can do which program
<magnetron> !wireless | BarryDegeling
<ubotu> BarryDegeling: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyclonut> notebook: this might be an easier one: http://www.evolt.org/article/A_quick_and_dirty_chmod_Tutorial/18/541/
<genii> jeb: Well, if you just copied the entire thing over from the vm all the stuff should actually still be there in /var/cache/apt/archives
<notebook> so chmod isn't just for files?  cool, will read the tutorial.  cheers!
<notebook> ok
<genii> jeb: but the thing is that it thinks they are all installed and fine etc
<tux_fl> gutsy dhcp assigns 192.168...when my router is giving out 10.11...
<BarryDegeling> Thank you Magnetron :D
<jeb> genii: it says: Need to get 52.4MB of archives
<jeb> genii: don't know why it knows there are new versions
<Pici> tretle: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<jeb> genii: but can i get the exact version of the files it wants?
<tux_fl> THANKS
<susan> does anyome know that when i change my motherboard cpu and ram in my ubuntu computer it will still work enough to get my computer running?
<genii> jeb: You can copy over from another box to the hd of that one into the /var/cache/apt/archives   dir the files it wants to d/l
<erUSUL> decay: aptitude search inetd | awk '/^i/'
<genii> jeb: But this would mean you need to have them on another box someplace obviously
<ASTX813> How can I make a 5 meg bootable disk image that can be loaded by memdisk?  I'll I've found is how to make floppy images, and my tools need a bit more room.
<Vlet> susan: As far as I know, it should..
<jeb> genii: the point is that I don't know why the systems knows of new versions, so i don't know if it wants the newest or just a newer version
<susan> Vlet:  i guess sound work work or graphics card
<sdrowkcab> how do I do the cube effect with compiz?
<decay> erUSUL, i have both inetd and xinetd installed. but i'd like to know which one the system is using at the moment
<susan> won't work
<Azrael24> hey guys
<genii> jeb: It has a database but offhand i forget where
<BarryDegeling> Another question: How do I solve the 'soft lockup detected on cpu #1' error? I get it when booting up with my Linksys Wlan card, and when I remove it theeroor doesn't show up anymore.'
<jeb> genii: maybe it's easier to setup the network
<Vlet> susan: Are you asking if it will work, or are you saying it doesn't?
<jeb> genii: problem is that it shows me the network in the dmesg but doesn't create a network in /dev
<Azrael24> after succesfully installing feisty, going past the login screen, and then the Nautilus screen...all I see is the desktop, and pointer...I can do ctrl.alt.f2...what's going on here?
<ASTX813> I'd like to just dd if=usbstick of=disk.img, but the usb key is 1 gig and only 5 meg is in use, I'll still get a 1 gig .img
<genii> jeb: I thought you said it had no network card
<susan> Vlet:  if it doesnt work
<erUSUL> decay: maybe sudo update-alternatives --config inetd
<jeb> genii: no. no working network
<mash000> now do i list the "installed packages" ?
<new2ub> I've installed feisty a couple of days ago, I'm brand new to the linux world.  Everytime I insert a program cd in my cd drive, the computer freezes completely and the only way out is a hard boot
<genii> jeb: I would suggest to try something like: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop      (if you had it installed on the vm previously)
<BarryDegeling> Does anyone know about the 'soft lockup detected on cpu #1' error?'
<genii> jeb: Since ubuntu-desktop is also metapackage and contains many subpackages, the --reconfigure may work on it
<eyemean> hello every1 im using ubuntu 7.04 with deluge bottorrent software
<genii> jeb: sudo dpkg --reconfigure ubuntu-desktop     <-- eg
<jeb> genii: great :D
<MasterShrek> mash000, check in synaptic, you can filter by that
<eyemean> but find deluge gets rejected by alot of sites due to ports etc, is it better to use ktorrent?
<Vlet> susan: Are you logged into a terminal? Try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jeb> that's what i was looking for all the time: how to reinstall all installed packages
<MasterShrek> eyemean, i prefer ktorrent
<eyemean> yh
<eyemean> is it easier to work with mastershrek?
<MasterShrek> eyemean, ive never used deluge, but ktorrent has always worked great
<MasterShrek> and its not a bulky as azereus
<genii> jeb: ubuntu-desktop is only a set of packages, not everything which is installed
<eyemean> cheers mastershrek, it k torrent k to use on gnome based ubuntu/
<eyemean> ?
<Tech-Mike> have a prob with window-decor ... gtk-window-decorator and emerald arnt working (they were until i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) how do i fix?
<MasterShrek> yea its fine, it will install kde libraries and stuff
<jeb> genii: but it's a start
<MasterShrek> but u can run any kde ap in gnome, and vice versa
<eyemean> thank you mastershrek, much appreciated
<genii> jeb: Well, if you can get that one successfully reinstalled from there should be easier
<jeb> genii: maybe there needs to be another command? it just reinstalled the metapackage
<clouder> eyemean: have you tried disabling DHT?  Some trackers don't like that
<jeb> genii: and i've only the ubuntu-standard installed
<eyemean> one last question, how come ur replies sometimes come up red ?
<MasterShrek> jeb, you need to do a complete reinstall i think, reinsatlling the metapackage prolly wont do anything
<MasterShrek> eyemean, cuz i typed ur name in it
<amarillion> eyeman, like this one?
<ASTX813> eyemean your irc client is highlighting messages that have your name in them
<MasterShrek> see look, not red anymore
<genii> jeb: the .deb should still have been in /var/cache/apt/archives, so it did not need to d/l it again
<amarillion> eyemean, like this one?
<amarillion> hehe
<eyemean> oh right, lol
<cresco> hey everyone
<amarillion> typo
<ASTX813> pounced
<jeb> genii: it installs from the cd, but not the dependencies, so the command is useless
<eyemean> thank you for all the replies to that silly question of mine, hahaha
<BarryDegeling> Does anyone here have a Linksys WLAN card on Feisty? My system gives the 'Soft lockup detected on cpu #1' erro'
<cresco> so when did you all switch to ubuntu
<genii> jeb: You can access cd?
<amx109> i upgraded to gutsy from 6.10 - apt seems to fail everytime when installing guidance-backend. is this a common problem? if not, any suggestions for fixing it or working around it?
<erUSUL> !bugs | BarryDegeling
<ubotu> BarryDegeling: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<a4ndr3c> three years ago for me
<MasterShrek> ive made many switches cresco, ive used ubuntu since it came out in 04, but ive used slack, gentoo, and various others
<eyemean> clouder, not sure how to turn off DHT or wat it even is, i cant find it in settings
<jeb> genii: yes
<jrattner1> Question: How can I start a command from the command line, that will continue to run even after I log out of my server?
<erUSUL> amx109: that upgrade is unsuported
<dexem> if i would want to announce a new app for ubuntu, where should I sent an introductory email?
<BarryDegeling> me when edgy came out :)
<genii> jeb: OK. there may yet then be a fast and dirty way
<clouder> eyemean: under click the preferences button then the network tab
<Tech-Mike> anybody know why gtk-window-decor and emerald arnt working with nvidia drivers...thery were but i dont know what wrong now
<MasterShrek> <<--- warty
<dexem> which list is the best for this kind of things?
<erUSUL> amx109: you have to do edgy-->feisty-->gutsy
<cresco> how did you like gentoo Mastershrek
<amx109> erUSUL, apologies,i meant feisty -> gutsy
<MasterShrek> cresco, a pain in the ass lol
<MasterShrek> my badd
<eyemean> clouder, thank you, dont know how i missed it in settings, lol
<cresco> heheh why?
<erUSUL> !gutsy | amx109
<ubotu> amx109: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Vlet> dexem: Maybe ask the folks in #ubuntu-devel
<BarryDegeling> Anyone know of a good linux distribution that's not based on ubuntu, but comes close?
<Vlet> dexem: Got a link so we could check it out?
<MasterShrek> cresco, it has to compile everything you install for it
<genii> jeb: Edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file to comment every line out which needs internet access. Save it. then do the apt-cdrom command to make the cd the repo. then apt-get update
<cresco> ok
<a4ndr3c> do u mean based in debian.....
<amx109> erUSUL, ty
<Skrux> how to print in a double face please ?
<BarryDegeling> I do
<drama1981> anybody ever tried to run ubuntu on a celeron/pIII 750mhz with 64mb ram (or similar)? im thinking about setting it up on an old box basically as a firewall/ics box
<cresco> do you know is it possible to extract RAR files in ubuntu
<eyemean> clouder, i still get same message, alert; connection refused (HTTP code=-1, times in a row-3)
<a4ndr3c> drama1981, it will work perfectly
<dexem> Vlet: of course -> https://forge.vodafonebetavine.net/frs/?group_id=12   It's an app to connect through 3G mobile cards
<drama1981> cresco sudo apt-get install unrar
<vince_> cresco, using the program unrar
<is_null> !ppc | is_null
<Skrux> how to print in a double face please ?
<Vlet> dexem: cool!
<erUSUL> drama1981: maybe ubuntu server
<a4ndr3c> cresco, try apt-get install unrar
<erUSUL> !rar | cresco
<ubotu> cresco: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dexem> Vlet: it's going to reach v1.0 soon
<skinnypuppy1334> drama1981: will work great however use the fastest cd rom it will support
<jeb> genii: then, everything is OK
<drama1981> a4ndr3c do you suggest i go for the server install or just use the desktop cd i already have?
<dani_> how come sometimes my menus and dropdown-lists appear BEHIND my windows ?
<genii> drama1981: I'm currently on here with a Pentium2/400 with 128Mb. With no GUI you can do 64Mb
<Vlet> dexem: too bad I don't have a cellular device at all ;)
<vlt> Hello. Is there a way to change the vol_id of an existing ext3 file system?
<clouder> what happens when you click test active port
<BarryDegeling> Goodbye everyone, I'm off to try Slax :)
<genii> jeb: work, afk
<vince_> or with a light gui.
<dexem> Vlet: hehe
<a4ndr3c> drama1981, in your case is better servr version
<vince_> fluxbox might be indicated.
<cresco> thanks you all
<new2ub> I've installed feisty a couple of days ago, I'm brand new to the linux world.  Everytime I insert a program cd in my cd drive, the computer freezes completely and the only way out is a hard boot
<jeb> genii: but it still doesn't reinstall the packages
<vulcanius> hrm.. anyone have a dapper drake server sources.list?
<cresco> what is the general opinion about Vista here
<a4ndr3c> vulcanius, no....
<drama1981> a4ndr3c ok ty. ill prob install ubuntu-firewall to as a way of manipulating iptables as im terrible with it and already have ubuntu-firewall down
<Vlet> It's funny when someone ditches a distro because a piece of hardware doesn't work and they don't want to bother searching the web for previous discussion about getting it working
<vulcanius> cresco, that ubuntu is better
<pike_> new2ub: you could try disabling dma
<cresco> heheh that is true
<cresco> thats why i use it
<Lazzie> Hello. Anyone know how to format external usb drives in ubuntu
<new2ub> pike; how would I do that
<genii> jeb: Did you do apt-cdrom then add the cd as the repo?
<a4ndr3c> Vlet, agree agree... learning is very importing, search and learn please
<Azrael24> hey guys, after spending many months with feisty, I keep having this issue - after  going past the login screen, and then the Nautilus screen...all I see is the desktop, and pointer...I can do ctrl.alt.f2...what's going on here?
<jeb> genii: yes
<pike_> new2ub: on the cdrom: gksu gedit /etc/hdparm.conf    and put like /dev/hdd{dma=off} i believe
<Hilikus> hi guys
<Xteven> hello world
<Azrael24> *maybe* 5% of the time it will work after constant reboots
<pike_> new2ub: might check that with someone else here
<new2ub> pike; ok, idiot here (me that is) how would I get to this area?
<genii> jeb: It should be able now to install/reinstall metapackage of ubuntu-desktop, from the cd as a repo. whatever deps should also be on there
<Xteven> I'm lookingn for a timetracker (like gnotime), but that can upload it's data to the evolution calendar
<Heman> can you get a dreamscene feature for ubuntu?
<jeb> genii: it doesn't reinstall the deps
<jeb> that's the problem
<Azrael24> Heman...that'd be Beryl
<jeb> in dselect, they're marked as install
<cresco> where are you people from
<Azrael24> Beryl is way better than Vista's Dreamscape...if that's what you're referring to
<pike_> new2ub: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA  and ask me if you have any questions about the steps
<Vlet> Azrael24: maybe try (from a terminal) doing: sudo adduser test
<genii> jeb: try: sudo apt-get check
<Hilikus> i cant access to my ubuntu server from outside my lan, i forwarded the port in my router and i tested online and the port IS open, yet sshd or apache dont report any connections attempts, is there some other protection layer in ubuntu (i.e. a firewall)
<Sir_Jarkko_> Nythn m taas evoilen
<new2ub> pike ty for your help....going to website now :)
<cresco> moi Sir_jarkko
<Azrael24> trying, Vlet
<Vlet> Azrael24: and create a test user - try logging in with that user then to see if maybe some of your gnome settings got moofed up
<Hilikus> i was also thinking of iptables?? but i think iptables by default allow everything
<jeb> genii: done, no further output
<Sir_Jarkko> Uh, sry wrong page ^^'''''
<cresco> mist pin suomea s olet?
<a4ndr3c> cresco use only english
<Heman> azrael: how in berly (I have compiz fusion btw) how do I set up a dreamscene then...?
<cresco> ok ok
<Vlet> Azrael24: if all works fine for that user, then you'll need to maybe backup all the files (including hidden ones) in your home directory then delete em... that, in theory, should make your account squeaky clean
<Sir_Jarkko> cresco: Itsuomi
<Skrux> how to print in a double face please ?
<Skrux> in open office !
<vince_> Hilikus, not unless firecracker is installed
<Azrael24> Vlet...especially when taskbars are absent?
<vince_> starter, i mean
<Hilikus> is firecracker installed by default in a lamp server edition?
<Hilikus> vince_ what else could it be
<Azrael24> I've disabled the login screen on my last successful boot up....does not prompt login screen anymore, it auto logs me in
<genii> jeb: Hmm. 1 minute
<Heman> zrael: how in berly (I have compiz fusion btw) how do I set up a dreamscene then...?
<superman> hey how do i know which kernal i have 2.4 or 2.6
<Vlet> Azrael24: well, yeah perhaps... gnome stores all it's settings in your home folder in hidden folders, so I would imagine that if gnome ain't working right, then if you flush everything, it'll create default settings for everything... worth a try :)
<a4ndr3c> superman, uname -a
<Azrael24> Heman...you got the fun part...keep experimenting with it and it will come to it...that's how I learned, and I'm new to all this
<Vlet> Azrael24: oh... then you may need to (from a terminal) edit your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<vince_> Hilikus, I see nothing but iptables, or your services dont listen on the ports you suppose they do
<Vlet> Azrael24: to disable autologin
<Azrael24> ok
<a4ndr3c> Vlet, thats not recomended
<Azrael24> uh
<Azrael24> what's recommended then?
<Hilikus> vince_ am i wrong in that iptables by default allow everything?
<vince_> you're not
<genii> jeb: Try only: dpkg --configure ubuntu-desktop
<a4ndr3c> try gui interface for configure gdm
<Hilikus> weird!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Heman> Azrael24: I know but im using compiz not beyrl?
<Hilikus> they do work within the lan so its not a matter of ports
<Heman> Azrael24: Please just a clue...
<jeb> genii: error, already configured
<genii> jeb: the cd you used...was it an alternate cdrom without the GUI install, or a regular cd with the gnome or kde?
<Vlet> a4ndr3c: but the problem here is that Az has no gui... gnome is not fully loading
<Hilikus> and like i said, i tested for open ports online and the ports ARE open, so the router is not the problem
<a4ndr3c> Vlet, oh sorry... my mistake
<jeb> genii: used the alternate installer and installed the text-mode system
<Hilikus> it is forwarding traffic
<Azrael24> Heman...I'd help if I could, but no way of using full use of my feisty
<jeb> means i've only the ubuntu-standard installed
* genii headesks
<Hilikus> so maybe ill check the iptables
<Azrael24> ok I'll try Vlet's suggestion
<genii> jeb: Well, thats why it's having issues finding stuff
<Lazzie> how do i partition things in ubuntu
<jeb> ?
<vince_> Hilikus, how do you know that your port is open?
<vince_> forwarded, I mean.
<Hilikus> online scan
<a4ndr3c> Lazzie, try gparted
<d4rkmonkey> !gparted | Lazzie
<ubotu> Lazzie: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Hilikus> 80 and 22 / apache and sshd
<Heman> Azrael24: I don't understand...
<vince_> Hilikus, is your router a computer?
<Hilikus> no
<Vlet> Azrael24: look for AutomaticLoginEnable=true in your config file
<Vlet> Azrael24: and set to false of course :)
<Hilikus> netgear router
<vince_> are you sure these 22 and 80 that you see open are not your router's?
<Azrael24> I'm in terminal, but need full line please to configure it
<genii> jeb: If you have a standard ubuntu install cd and not the alternate one, put that in instead when you run apt-cdrom
<Azrael24> I mean my laptop is behind me in terminal mode
<genii> jeb: then it will be able to install ubuntu-desktop
<MasterShrek> Hilikus, its possible your isp is blocking those ports...mine does
<jeb> genii: it found the cd, that's not the problem
<jeb> genii: and for the moment, i want the base system to work
<bieb> how can I setup my terminal so highlighted text is automagically copied to the clipboard?
<Azrael24> I just realized something....name of user and laptop can't be the same, can they?
<genii> jeb: Well, manually is a real PITA
<j_> beib: it sort of already is, there's a "selection" clipboard in linux
<Azrael24> since I've been doing this...I've always used same names
<jeb> genii: ....
<j_> whoops sorry, meant bieb
<erUSUL> bieb: that's the default then you paste with middle button
<genii> jeb: First i would see what network adapter you have (if there is one) then get that going. Once internet can be reached other things will be a bit simpler
<tabasco_> send $
<Intangir> hey
<j_> erUSUL: technically, there are two, a copy-paste clipboard and a "selection" clipboard ...
<Intangir> what is a good command line utility for disecting pdf files into seperate files per page
<Vlet> Azrael24: yes, they can
<jeb> genii: dmesg: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet
<bieb> j_ it saves it for the console to reuse, but I cant paste into a doc
<jeb> genii: but it doesn't create a device-node at /dev
<orduek> hello
<Vlet> Azrael24: to turn off autologin, type this: sudo nano /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Azrael24> Vlet...do I type: sudo apt /etc/gdm/gdm.confg  ?
<orduek> I have a skype installation problem
<Azrael24> ah ok...typing
<j_> bieb: you should be able to select text from the console and then bring up the focus in openoffice and hit the middle mouse key
<orduek> if anyone can help
<Hilikus> MasterShrek online scannner told me its open
<Meroigo> I got an additional monitor, connected it through the DVI port on the video card. It got a picture, but it's an exact mirror of my original monitor's, and, the colours are crazy an totally off. How do I make it become like an extended desktop? :P
<j_> bieb: if you "loose the selection" it won't paste, so make sure not to highlight anything else
<Intangir> LF pdf editor for linux
<bieb> j_ I am trying to post command line info into an email ticket
<Vlet> Azrael24: and a little ways down, you'll see 'AutomaticLoginEnable=true'... change it to false, then hit ctrl-o to save and then ctrl-x to exit
<genii> jeb: I'm not sure why you are installing in this convoluted install-to-vm-then-copy-vm-to-hd-then-reconfigure  way if: cdrom works or: ethernet adapter works
<jeb> genii: because it always hangs
<j_> bieb: that should work just fine. You use the middle button on the mouse as a regular button. Try opening two text editors, then type some stuff in one, select the text and paste it into the other to get the hang of it
<genii> jeb: Can it boot from ethernet adapter with PXE?
<jeb> genii: I never used network-boot
<j_> brb
<bieb> ahhh the middle button
<bieb> thanks j_
<orduek> I have a dependencie problem during skype installation
<orduek> can anyone help me with that?
<Azrael24> weird...it's alread on 'false'
<zanth> good day, I'm having a problem with a pci sataII expansion card and drivers
<genii> jeb: Did you try install from alternate CD then look at console4 of installer to see what errors it was giving? also what boot options did you try,eg: noacpi or notsc etc etc
<Azrael24> yet it autologs in just fine
<Heman> does anyone else know if you can make a dreamscene feature in UBUNTU?
<Azrael24> lol
<RoboticTao> How do I add a sshfs mount to /ect/fstab? Is the syntax the same as a normal mount point?
<zanth> the card is being detected as a initio corp card and sata_inic162x is being loaded
<nas> Question: I am setting up apache and i recently called my service provider and upgraded so that they open port 80. I set up apache, yet I still cant access it from my outside IP
<Vlet> Azrael24: is it maybe timed login? that option is right below the other in that config
<zanth> but I own an siig card 3512
<jeb> genii: modprobe process were always dead
<Johto> www.microsoft.com <-- nice bill gates picture ..bill roks
<zanth> sata_sil should be the driver loaded I think
<nas> it displays when i use my routers default ip from another machine - so i know its running
<zanth> the odd thing is that the drive connected is detected /dev/sde1
<nas> any suggestions?
<zanth> and it posts the right info, but I can't mount it
<RoboticTao> nas: Forward port 80 on whatever firewall you have in front of your server on your end
<orduek> anyone?? skype problem?
<nas> i did that as well
<lavender_dream> Hello, I'm trying to get my Nintendo USB Wi-fi Connector to work under Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone has had success or know of a workaround
<nas> i just reset my router and modem so im going to make sure its still set up and try again
<MasterShrek> i cant play real media at all, well it plays, but its very choppy...anyone know what to do?
<new2ub> pkie_; I followed instructions and typed "sudo hdparm /dev/hdc    then it resulted in "no such file or directory
<Hilikus> nas i have the exact same problem, i know my port is open because of online port scans, and i know the router is forwarding it, yet i cant connect
<spinner_> can i install amarok on Gnome / ubuntu or do i need the KDE platform ?
<Hilikus> and i can connect within the lan too
<zanth> spinner_ you can install it
<nas> yea ditto
<zanth> but kde base will be installed
<Hilikus> nas do you use the server edition?
<nas> im not sure whats up
<nas> no
<nas> i was just playing around with it
<spinner_> i just download the verson that is ment for kubuntu?
<Hilikus> something i havent checked is iptables
<MasterShrek> spinner_, you can install it, but it might come with kde libraries and stuff
<MasterShrek> spinner_, just apt-get it, there is no other version than the kde version
<zanth> spinner_ apt-get install amarok
<RoboticTao> nas: You realize it will not let you connect with the public ip if you are on the same lan the server is on right now.
<Azrael24> Heman...you'll have better luck here
<Azrael24> http://forum.beryl-project.org/
<spinner_> tnx
<genii> jeb: "modprobe process died unexpectedly" or similar was the error displayed in console4 of alternate CD installation?
<nas> No I did not know that
<nas> lol
<zanth> might anyone be able to help me with a driver issue? how to force the right driver to be used etc?
<jeb> genii: 'ps' showed D
<RoboticTao> nas: That would be it then. Try at a coffee shop/school.
<orduek> can anybody help me with my skype installation problem??
<Azrael24> Vlet...very strange, you might think I'm nuts, but I'm an IT guy and I saved that conf and still it autologins
<Hilikus> i didnt think it was because because iptables are supposed to allow everything by default
<nas> ill try to connect to it from my sister's computer which is on a different router
<Hilikus> but i havent checked
<nas> i mean different modem
<Dunas> Busy as always.
<acidhoax> tem brazileiro na jogada aqui
<acidhoax> ??
<RoboticTao> nas: That should work
<decay> Getting the following error when adding a directory to $PATH............bash: export: `/media/Shared/programming/books/python books/John Goerzen/chapter 3': not a valid identifier
<decay> any ideas?
<Hilikus> nas did you check the server logs?
<spinner_> tnx zanth: but i do not know what apt means i just installed linux for the first time yesterday.. :P
<Hilikus> to see if at least the requests are getting to the server?
<zanth> oh...
<RoboticTao> Does anyone know the syntax for adding sshfs to /etc/fstab for automounting?
<Hilikus> cause in my case they are not
<zanth> spinner, open up a terminal type apt-get update && apt-get install amarok
<zanth> that should do the trick
<Vlet> Azrael24: hehehe... hmm, try (in that conf file) ctrl-w and search for your username and take it out wherever
<acidhoax> any pleople have problems with client ubuntu feisty using ldap+samba+udevd????
<Azrael24> ok
<spinner_> nice :)
<genii> jeb: At what point during attempted install from alternate CD was it choking previously?
<nas> Rob: that worked :)
<Dunas> So 7.10 is coming out soon- what's the channel for it? I wanted to ask if the most recent available beta plays nicer with RTL8185 wireless chipsets, which almost every distro seems to hate.
<genii> jeb: Because I really think it's more practical to try and install from some other way first before doing this vm-to-hd way
<tonyyarusso> !gutsy | Dunas
<lavender_dream> Hello, I'm trying to get my Nintendo USB Wi-fi Connector to work under Ubuntu and I was wondering if anyone has had success or know of a workaround
<ubotu> Dunas: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Azrael24> my name in there is not found  lol
<Dunas> Thanks.
<carlog> someone knows how to make compiz-fusion whorks with via sg3 unichrome pro igp videocard?
<a4ndr3c> carlog, how old is that card?
<Vlet> Azrael24: ok, I'm lost ;)
<jeb> genii: i'll try it once more
<Azrael24> thanks for your time thought, Vlet
<carlog> I don't know
<j_> beib: anytime
<a4ndr3c> carlog, what about video ram?
<genii> jeb: I'll be here for about 1 1/2 to 2 more hours, I'll try to assist until then if neccesary
<roger> moin
<roger> kann jemand deutsch?
<roger> speak who german_
<a4ndr3c> roger, only english
<roger> ok sorry
<carlog> a4ndr3c 64MB shared
<jeb> roger: ich, aber es gibt auch noch #ubuntu-de
<Hilikus> nas any luck?
<Vlet> Azrael24: One last thought... you can type: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to completely turn off the gui... then, log in as test (in another ctrl-alt-f2 screen or whatever) and then type "startx"
<Vlet> Azrael24: that's a way to force X to start as the test user, but that whole autologin thing is weird :)
<nas> yea
<a4ndr3c> carlog, is that a onboard graphics card?
<nas> It actually works
<nas> http://24.190.20.4
<carlog> a4ndr3c yes
<jeb> genii: thx for your help. anyway, till know i always stopped the install process after no change for around a half hour
<spinner_> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) how do i get permision
<j_> spinner_: use "sudo"
<carlog> a4ndr3c xorg detects it's like "vesa"
<a4ndr3c> carlog, humm u even tried instaling beryl?
<j_> spinner_: as in "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<Hilikus> it does, what if you do it from a computer within the network but using your external ip?
<decay> /usr/sbin/ is listed in $PATH. if i put a script i made into that directory, i should be able to run it by typing 'scriptname', no?
<a4ndr3c> carlog, try glxgears, the gears rotate fluently?
<spinner_> tnx
<j_> spinner_: anytime :)
<spinner_> sudo is the same as su root
<nas> no i cant access it
<nas> using my external on this network
<carlog> a4ndr3c what is these glxgears?
<Hilikus> because maybe mine worked too but i never tried it from outside
<spinner_> so evrytime i need to have root i just write sudo first=?
<nas> yea
<j_> spinner_: sort of yeah. It executes the command with root privaleges without actually becoming root
<Hilikus> oh cool, so mine maybe did work
<Hilikus> thanks
<j_> spinner_: yep.
<j_> spinner_: if you actually need to *become* root, you have to set a password for it as ubuntu has root disabled by default
<RoboticTao> !sshfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spinner_> u just answerd my next question
<spinner_> :=
<j_> spinner_: hehe
<Zembla> hi there, anybody here has experience with xfce?
<Hilikus> nas it could be that the server doesnt accept connections from its own external ip
<erUSUL> decay: yes but better use /usr/local/bin
<sdrowkcab> why do I have 1 desktop instead of 4?
<Enky> My xubuntu computer crash when the screensaver gets active. I cannot change it at 'settings', because that "preview window" also crash it. I'm wondering if i can change screensaver inside the terminal? How?
<Veros> hey is ther anything like "cluster size" for linux file systems?
<nas> that is the problem
<genii> jeb: There is a pcmcia module which causes hangups on install but can be bypassed by going to busybox console in alternate install and removing the driver it keeps trying to load
<nas> well was teh problem
<j_> sdrowcab: are you using gnome?
<Hilikus> anyway, ill test mine when i get home
<acidhoax> hellp
<acidhoax> hello
<jeb> genii: which one is it?
<j_> acidhoax: sup acid? What do you need?
<genii> jeb: i82365.ko
<erUSUL> Veros: block size??
<musikgoat> i'm missing /lib/modules/<my-kernel-version>/build  directory?   i have a generic build directory, but with this, i cant reconfigure vmware,  any suggestions?
<erUSUL> musikgoat: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<skinnypuppy1334> ANyone know how to save video off CNN ?
<skinnypuppy1334> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/ireports/2007/10/04/vo.ireport.wasps.cnn
<Veros> erUSUL: is space wasted as in windows?
<musikgoat> erUSUL:  thanks
<sdrowkcab> why do I have 1 desktop instead of 4?
<jeb> genii: thx
<Veros> for large number of small files
<j_> sdrowkcab: Are you using gnome drow?
<RoboticTao> What's the UID of a normal user?
<erUSUL> Veros: there is internal fragmentation in any filesystem (well reiser claims that it reduces it but...)
<Draggin> Good evening!
<DShepherd> sdrowkcab, God made it happen that way.. i dont know
<frostburn> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DShepherd> sdrowkcab, what do you want help with?
<sdrowkcab> ah
<lyn_> I have a question.  I registerd my nick here this morning, been using it.  I just restarted my comp and came back in and it says its being used.  I click on it in here, and it's me.  same location and everything.  How do I fix this?>
<Draggin> Are there any digital artists or graphic designers in here? Specifically someone who uses a graphics tablet...?
<sdrowkcab> i cant do the cube effect because there is only one desktop
<j_> sdrowkcab: ah you're using compiz
<Veros> erUSUL: not fragmentation, I am talking about wasted cluster space
<skinnypuppy1334> sdrowkcab do you have the manager  ?
<bkruse> Hey guys, any of you have any experience with compression??
<decay> erUSUL, i have tried. but no luck
<sdrowkcab> i have compiz manager
<DShepherd> lyn_, /ghost nick <password> should kill your current nick
<cresco> does anyone know that is there any list of usefull comands for the console?
<skinnypuppy1334> You have to change a setting to 4 desktops
<bkruse> particularly indexing, and searching through a big text compressed file??
<RoboticTao> bkruse: A little, compressing what?
<erUSUL> Veros: if you use or have lot of small files ( size < 4 kiB) you can make the filesystem with 1k block size
<decay> erUSUL, do i have to restart for it to take effect?
<bkruse> RoboticTao: A big xml file, then being able to diff between another big xml file
<sdrowkcab> and under general i selected 4 desktops and i see them in the bottom right corner
<skinnypuppy1334> Under General settings and Desktop Size
<sdrowkcab> but i cant use them
<Veros> erUSUL: so it is the same as in NTFS, FAT, right?
<bkruse> RoboticTao: particularly indexing it, so it knows what blocks are part of what article
<DShepherd> sdrowkcab, ask in #ubuntu-effects for help with compiz
<Veros> cluster size = block size
<RoboticTao> bkruse: Can't help you there sorry
<sdrowkcab> thank you
<erUSUL> Veros:  wasted cluster space === internal fragmentation  the one you refering as just fragmentation is known as external fragmentation
<bkruse> RoboticTao: all well, thanks
<eyeofmind> clear
<eyeofmind> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> Veros: in that regard yes
<DShepherd> sdrowkcab, no problem. Hope you figure it out
<genii> jeb: workaround is described here: http://random.openminds.be/2007/02/19/intel-isa-pcic-probe-not-found/     except it is in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/pcmcia and not /lib/modules/`uname -r`/drivers/pcmcia  as the article describes
<Veros> erUSUL: i didn't know that term:)
<lyn_> DShepherd; just typing that in subbing my password for that word didn't work.
<erUSUL> Veros: about external fragmentation you can read http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<eyeofmind> any BOTS around?
<UncleD> I want to install http://www.backports.org/debian/pool/main/g/git-core/git-core_1.5.3.2-1~bpo40+2_i386.deb - how do i do so properly?
<lyn_> DShepherd; it just says unknown command
<DShepherd> lyn_, oh.. that would work for xchat. not all irc clients support that.. what client you using?
<jeb> genii: thx for the link
<Veros> erUSUL: but how can reiser reduce internal fragmentation then?
<jeb> genii: it's now loading trm290 and that's where it never continues
<DShepherd> lyn_, wanna give xchat a go?  :-D
<stefgl> UncleD: you shouldn't use debian packages on ubuntu...
<jeb> genii: modprobe process is marked D
<lyn_> DShepherd; Konversation
<lyn_> I couldn't get xchat to work
<UncleD> stefg1: I need 1.5.3 of git and its not even available on backports yet.
<eyeofmind> has ATI really got their drivers out? cause my X1200M flickers on one end of the screen in 7.04
<UncleD> stefg1: so tell me how to do it properly given that.
<stefgl> !info git-core
<DShepherd> lyn_, hmm.. ask in kubuntu. they know more about konversation i guess
<ubotu> git-core: content addressable filesystem. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.4.4.2-1build1 (feisty), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5128 kB
<UncleD> see^.
<Enky> My xubuntu computer crash when the screensaver gets active. I cannot change it at 'settings', because that "preview window" also crash it. I'm wondering if i can change screensaver inside the terminal? How?
<Draggin> stefgl - why not? I thought Ubuntu is Debian-based?
<wasabi> Anybody aware why using LVM in the feisty installer (server) would hang the installer for a good five minutes?
<lyn_> DShepherd; I tried xchat and it would never connect
<stefgl> UncleD: if you really need that version, you rather build from source
<stefgl> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<DShepherd> lyn_, ok . #kubuntu then?
<lyn_> ok
<erUSUL> Veros: it colapses the contents of varius clusters (blocks in linux terminology) into one when it can
<Draggin> Hmmm... Okay... But why not? What would happen?
<stefgl> Draggin: ubuntu uses different toolchains and lib-versions... using debian packages can be ugly and break apt.... not the funniest thing to do
<Veros> erUSUL: where can  I read about internal frgmentation?
<genii> jeb: that pcmcia issue I just explained about causes all kinds of weirdnesses with modprobe, because it keeps trying to cyclically load the i82365 driver but fails, tying up the pnp/module system entirely
<DShepherd> lyn_, or you can just wait a couple minutes till the nick expires or watever the term is
<j_> Enky: sudo apt-get remove --purge xscreensaver
<cool200> is there more the one ubunta irc channel
<unicode> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pegger__> Draggin: it would not be able to find prerequisites
<Draggin> stefgl - Okay... And how exactly would you be able to distinguish a debian package? Don't some Ubuntu installer packages also have a .deb extension?
<pegger__> Draggin: look at the package information
<pegger__> Draggin: open up the package
<stefgl> Draggin: you don't need to distinguish... you only use signed ubuntu sources, so you'll never encounter a package meant for debian
<Draggin> stefgl - but there are apps that I need to install and run that are not listed in the repositories...
<cman_> I have a toshiba 4010 w/ 7.04 and the network card is not working. - the wireless works fine, i think its a driver issue. Any one have ideas?
<decay> I can't even chmod a file
<decay> chmod: changing permissions of `hw.py': Operation not permitted
<decay> howcome?
<boro> is there anybody here who can help me with the sound on my laptop?
<Matir> is there a good program that will let me monitor the bandwidth usage on my linux-based router?
<Vlet> Draggin: ubuntu is based on debian, so it's like.... they both speak english... just with different accents :)
<Draggin> Hehe, Vlet, cookl :)
<UncleD> stefgl: http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/git-1.5.3.4.tar.gz is git latest. Can I build it the "ubuntu" way ? How would i do that?
<boro> does anyone have time to help me with my laptop-sound problem?
<stefgl> Draggin: build from source... package names are different in debian and ubuntu, so you won't have the prper dependencies. And getting out of the mess when you managed to break apt is time-consuming, actually it's quicker to restore a backup
<cman_> of course not, they don't have time to help me with my nic problem
<boro> :)
<orduek> hello again
<Draggin> stefgl - okay... Fair enough, but I'm still very new to Linux and not quite sure how to build apps from the source...
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<orduek> can anyone help me with a skype 1.4 installation - i'm getting a dependencie problem
<stefgl> !build | UncleD
<ubotu> UncleD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<genii> jeb: that module you are having issues with seems related to onboard SATA controller. Did you set your BIOS for ATA compatability mode?
<decay> how do i open root terminal?
<Pici> decay: sudo -i
<stefgl> !root | decay
<ubotu> decay: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<decay> Pici, thank yo u
<wladston> guys, is there any "bug solving channel" or something like for gusty ? My system doesnt start anymore after installing gusty and trying dual screens
<cman_> <me> is patiently waiting
<Matir> wladston, #ubuntu+1
<j_> cman_: what's wrong with your nic?
<wladston> Matir: thanks :)
<wladston> /joint #ubuntu+1
<wladston> ops, sorry
<stefgl> !gutsy | wladston
<ubotu> wladston: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<unagi> is there anything for linux that is really really similar to quicktime such as scrubbing through the footage and in browser play?
<Vlet> lawl /joint
<genii> work, AFK
<decay> whats ubuntu+!?
<decay> ubuntu+1*
<jeb> genii: there aren't such messages in the log
<unagi> OH YEA GUTSY IS OUT SOON ISNT IT!
<jeb> genii: i'll check the ata-support
<j_> cman_: ?
<pegger__> unagi: what do you mean scrubbing?
<stefgl> !caps | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<radioman_> AAAA ;] 
<unagi> when you drag the slider to the right it plays through the video rather than skipping to that part on the timeline
<cman_> I plug it in, no lights on the connection, no DHCP - set static ip, no go
<genii> jeb: If possible set in bios to where the sata drives get seen as legacy/compatible/ata
<j_> cman_: hmm. Are the kernel drivers loaded and is the nic recognized?
<cman_> a wired connection shows up under network settings, but I don't know how to check the kernel drivers
<j_> cman_: ok what kind of nic is it?
<joepi> dear god, i think i'm going to be a father
<cman_> Toshiba ether lan - whatever that is.  I think its actually an intel 82xxx
<Zelut> can the netboot installer be used for multiple releases?
<genii> Zelut: Yes
<Zelut> I've used the image from ubuntu to install kubuntu, but could it install 7.04 vs 7.10, etc?
<genii> Zelut: Yes
<maul_> how to unrar?
<Zelut> genii: perfect, thank you.
<cox377> hello all
<cox377> is the command to remove something 'rm'?
<etch64_a6km> unrar x
<j_> cman_: let's try the easy route first; do you get any errors when running "/etc/init.d/network restart" ?
<pike_> maul_: sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar e file.rar
<etch64_a6km> install unrar or unrar-free
<j_> whoops that's "networking"
<maul_> pike_,  it does not find the package
<maul_> unrar-free cannot unrar thefile I nee
<maul_> d
<musikgoat> how do i check if there is a nobody nogroup account?
<DShepherd> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<jeb> genii: can't find such a setting
<emretemp> musikgoat: try cat /etc/group
<genii> maul_: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install unrar
<jeb> genii: BIOS version vom 2000 (American Megatrends)
<pike_> !repos | maul_
<ubotu> maul_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<cman_> no such file or directory
<cman_> command not found
<pike_> maul_: probably in universe or multiverse it needs to be enabled in your package manager
<genii> jeb: OK, give me make/model of machine and I'll look for bios settings
<pike_> maul_: see the first link ubuntu said
<j_> cman_: /etc/init.d/networking
<j_> cman_: I mistyped that before sorry
<emretemp> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jeb> genii: gericom
<jeb> genii: gericom webshox 2020
<mutable> Hi, does anybody know how to instruct wget to write real filenames returned by some for example php function and not something like this:  site.net/getile.php&file=344?section=help ?
<genii> jeb: Hmm. Odd name. I will look now, AFK
<xeer> when i use my keyboard's volume control, it only effects the front speakers on my 5.1 setup. how can i get it to effect the PCM?
<decay> how can i add a directory to $PATH, if the directory contains spaces?
<cman_> <j_>: no errors
<xeer> decay: \<space>
<decay> xeer, quotation marks won't work, correct
<xeer> decay: or use quotes around the path
<j_> cman_: and does "ifconfig" show you having an IP?
<xeer> decay: quotes for the overall $PATH, not each location
<cman_> <j_>:only on the wireless connection
<pike_> xeer: keyboard volume control? now youre just being picky ;p
<decay> xeer, i actually thought the problem were spaces, but its not. turns out i can't add dirs to $PATH. i get this error:
<decay> bash: export: `/home/fiction/hi': not a valid identifier
<cman_> <j_>:also, its an intel pro 100/ve
<j_> cman_: ok, try "tail /var/log/messages" and see if there's anything in there about the network restart
<xeer> pike_: lol yes, so unreasonable
<j_> ah intel == good :)
<cman_> J_: not that says restart, but I see where it restarted
<j_> cman_: and no errors about networking in the message log?
<decay> and does anyone happen to know how to -delete- a path/dir from $PATH?
<cman_> J_:no
<j_> cman_: but it *does* show the interface through ifconfig, just not an assigned IP ?
<cman_> yes
<j_> cman_: weird. Let's make sure the interface is "enabled"
<Phydoux> Can someone tell me how to format my new hard drive? It's /dev/sda
<j_> cman_: "system->administration->network"
<j_> cman_: the little checkbox is checked next to the interface in question?
<brobostigon> hi
<cman_> yes, when i just unchecked and re-checked, it d/c'ed my wireless
<greenmanspirit> anyone have a preferred way to add countdowns to the desktop
<j_> cman_: yeah it would try to restart networking...
<j_> cman_: honestly I'm not sure at this point. It almost sounds like there's a hardware issue...
<cman_> j_:thats what I was thinking
<j_> cman_: you're system recognizes the nic fine, you can restart the card and networking, it just sorta ... doesn't work ..
<j_> cman_: do you have a replacement?
<cman_> j_: pretty much.  It seems like it just doesn't like the driver it has or something
<wasabi> Having some winbind problems. Domain users logging in with GDM are not being granted their local group memberships.
<new2ub> I installed ubuntu feisty a couple of days ago and am having issues with both my cd and mydvd drives
<j_> cman_: that's unlikely. Intel openly publishes their specs and the nic drivers for intel are very mature
<j_> cman_: I have had weird issues with certain onboard intel nics though. On the machine I'm no now the onboard won't leave promiscuous mode....
<buyom> i have problem with abit motherboard after installing ubuntu when i start my comp i get messege -apic_no_apic
<buyom> plz help
<cman_> j_: you think bad hardware maybe?  I have a couple other 4010's, maybe it would pay to just swap the drive and see what happens
<j_> cman_: That's what I'm thinking. If you could throw in another nic and test it that's what I would do ...
<cman_> j_: ok, I'll give that a shot
<cman_> j_: thanks for all your help
<buyom> i have problem with abit motherboard after installing ubuntu when i start my comp i get messege -apic_no_apic
<j_> cman_: cool. GL man!
<buyom> anybody?
<cman_> j_: thnx
<j_> cman_: anytime :)
<Scunizi> What do I need in Xubuntu (xfce) to view shared folders on another computer on the LAN?
<GUETTABOB> BEZOIN DAIDE
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<buyom> you need samba
<spinner_> If i have the compiz fuzion installed but i cannot load it how can i chekk what is wrong
<Chops`> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu Feisty using the livecd
<MongooseWA> how can you record/take a static image with a webcam in ubuntu?
<lauriexxx> any body know much about SSH?
<Roge> is there a command to boot a user out of the system ?\
<spinner_> aka my graphic card drivers arnt correctly installed
<Chops`> If I edit a partition, that has data on it, will the data be lost?
<Scunizi> buyom, I have smb and nfs loaded.. I'm looking for a gui like what's in Ubuntu under Places.. it has a "Network" icon.
<IdleOne> Chops`: i you mean resize . yes it could be lost or part of it lost
<Chops`> My hard drive has Vista on it currently, and my hd is 181Gb, there is 61.4Gb used
<buyom> there is soft in the pack-downloader but i don't really rmmber !@
<a4ndr3c> exit
<buyom> i have problem with abit motherboard after installing ubuntu when i start my comp i get messege -apic_no_apic
<new2ub> I could use some help here.  I'm brand new to linux world and installed ubuntu 7.04   everything works great on the computer itself (I'm using it now) but my cd drive and dvd drive don't work  not sure what I'm doing wrong
<Chops`> there is currently 8Gb of unformatted space on the ahrd drive, but I dont think that will be enough?
<MongooseWA> how can you record/take a static image with a webcam in ubuntu?
<C10uD> hi all
<C10uD> i have a BIG problem!
<IdleOne> !gparted | Chops`
<ubotu> Chops`: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Scunizi> buyom, check the bios to make sure apci is turned on.
<brobostigon> in what sense wont your cd or dvd drive not work.??
<Scunizi> !ident
<Chops`> IdleOne - will that be able to resize my windows partition without losing data?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ident - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bratao> I want to pay someone to put vnc with gnome on my ubuntu server box. Please contact
<new2ub> dvd not recognized at all....cd: everytime I put a cd in the computer freezes completly requireing a hard boot
<buyom> Scunizi - its apic dude
<new2ub> sorry bout spelling
<Scunizi> buyom, oops.. don't know what that is.
<C10uD> I drag'n'dropped a dir onto a link to an NTFS drive... gnome copied the whole dir on the drive but now opening that i see only that dir.. and says that's COMPLETELY free!!!
<brobostigon> so can you mount a disc in the drive.
<buyom> nmind
<brobostigon> does it happen when you mount a disk in the drive.
<new2ub> considering I'm linux illiterate how do you mount a drive manually
<IdleOne> Chops`: recommended you defrag first . look at the link for the live cd there is more info
<brobostigon> or try to read from it.
<bratao> I want to pay someone to put vnc with gnome on my ubuntu server box. Please contact
<zanth> I'm having trouble mounting a sata drive connected to an internal controller
<brobostigon> mount/dev/hdx /media/cdrom
<Chops`> IdleOne - my problem is its Vista - and the defrag utility is not graphical
<zanth> it is apparently using the right driver...but I can't get it to mount, /dev/sde1 is the drive
<spinner_>  i have the compiz fuzion installed but it says Desktop effects could not be enabled, im guessing it have somthin to do with my graphic drivers but how can i chk this out?
<new2ub> ok, let me try....would I need to restart after typing that in?
<zanth> it is using sata_inic162x as the driver for the card
<brobostigon> no
<new2ub> ok brb
<opexoc> I have read few guides about user and group id and things connected with this issue, but I still wonder how can I sign some user to group I have created?
<DShepherd> spinner_, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<zanth> file system is ntfs, but I have 3 other drives easily automounted using ntfs, but they are using the mobo sata connections
<spinner_> tnc
<skinnypuppy1334> How do you get more than one active gnome session ?
<new2ub> do I need to use the sudo command with it?
<skinnypuppy1334> j/ #suse
<brobostigon> to mont, you need to use sudo
<new2ub> ok
<brobostigon> i mean to mount, you need to use sudo
<opexoc> I have read few guides about user and group id and things connected with this issue, but I still wonder how can I sign some user to group I have created?
<new2ub> ok it says command not fount
<new2ub> found
<C10uD> I drag'n'dropped a dir onto a link to an NTFS drive... gnome copied the whole dir on the drive but now opening that i see only that dir.. and says that's COMPLETELY free!!!
<mzuverink> anyone else unable to connect to gmail?
<brobostigon> mount /dev/hdx /media/cdrom
<erUSUL> opexoc: System>Administration>User and groups ??
<DShepherd> opexoc, vim /etc/groups and you can add users to that group. That's one way of doing it
<MongooseWA> nope, gmail works for me
<buyom> anybody about apic problem?>
<new2ub> I typed that in exactly and that is what it did
<new2ub> mzuverink; I was able to connect to gmail without a problem
<buyom>     
<erUSUL> !hw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mzuverink> Thanks all
<IdleOne> !he
<erUSUL> !he
<MongooseWA> how can you record/take a static image with a webcam in ubuntu?
<new2ub> mzuverink; np
<buyom>    
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<brobostigon> sudo mount /dev/hdx /mdia/cdrom , replace hdx with the drive of your cdrom, and /media/cdrom with its mount point.
<silent> how do I add multiple essid's to my interfaces file and swith between them (as I move location)
<new2ub> how would I know the drive....I'm only familar with windows environment and there it would be drive G
<Scunizi> buyom, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/APIC
<buyom>   
<opexoc> DShepherd: thx
<DShepherd> opexoc, no prob
<erUSUL> buyom: only english here please... we can not understand you
<termitor> hello , some splashy users here ?
<brobostigon> on my laptop the drive for the cdrom is hdc, and its mount point is /media/cdrom0, you will have to find out what applies to your machine.
<brobostigon> run dmesg in cli, and it will tell you.
<c2asr> ciao
<new2ub> with dmesg....what am I looking for....there's alot there
<brobostigon> you cdrom drive.
<zanth> if I see /dev/sde1 in fdisk -l should I not be able to mount it?  I try to...and I have permission denied, if I cd to it as root, I can
<zanth> but an ls shows an i/o error
<c2asr> qualcuno sa per favore il motivo per cui la pen wireless belkin non va su ubuntu 7.04
<genii> jeb: Webshox model 241s1 ?
<Hilikus> should i create users for each daemon runing on my server? like 1 for apache, 1 for sshd, etc? right now for instance the sshd is owned by root, is that a security risk?
<c2asr> hello
<HClO> yo
<new2ub> this is the only thing I've found listed :    hdd: CD-532E-B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM
<c2asr> why belkin wireless dont' work in linux ubuntu 7.04
<new2ub> never mind....found the other one....which means they are both here....(recognized).....
<new2ub>  hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM drive,
<Meroigo> Hello, I have set up dual monitors and have configured xorg.conf so the dual monitors works as they should. but the screen that outputs from DVI have crazy and totally wrong colors, but the one that outputs from VGA is totally normal. have tried switching the screen in the different outputs, but both have the same problem. Someone that know how to fix this?
<jeb> genii: no, 2020
<Kchaka> Hello all. My dad is just on installing Ubuntu for the first time, and he wants to resize his windows partition to free up some space for an Ubuntu partition. But the option for re-sizing in the Live CD installer isn't there. It always has been there for me but not for him. This is Ubuntu 7.04. Anyone got any idea's?
<TitanLinux> please chanel spanish ubuntu??
<brobostigon> so it marks you xcdrom as hdd.
<MongooseWA> #ubuntu-esp
<MongooseWA> wait no
<TitanLinux> <MongooseWA> thanks
<MongooseWA> no no that's not the right channel
<MongooseWA> lol
<MongooseWA> there is one though
<new2ub> looks like my dvd as well
<brobostigon> they are usually the same
<brobostigon> if they are in he same drive
<MongooseWA> TitanLinux, its #ubuntu-es
<c2asr> how con install belkin wireless usb in ubuntu 7.04
<Meroigo> maybe a reboot fixes it.. brb
<riotkittie> #ubuntu-es MongooseWA
<new2ub> two different ones./..and is the mount point you were talking about the numbers before the listing?
<brobostigon> sudo mount /dev/hdd /mountpoint
<riotkittie> Kchaka: i'm no really sure. is the ntfs drive mounted?
<hagna> is it safe to apt-get more than one package at once?
<TitanLinux> MongooseWA> thanks
<brobostigon> what the mount point for you cdrom
<LjL> hagna: yes.
<MongooseWA> TitanLinux, no problem
<hagna> LjL: nice gentoo emerge doesn't do that
<new2ub> is the mount point this: ?  [   29.722891] 
<LjL> hagna: i mean - as long as you do it with *one* apt-get command.
<DShepherd> new2ub, what are you trying to do?
<zeroflag> how can I see whether X and GDM are running?
<brobostigon> ave a look at the folders in /media
<hagna> LjL: ok so you can't apt-get in one shell and apt-get in another at the same time
<new2ub> DShepherd; to get my cd and dvd drives to work
<LjL> hagna: no
<zeroflag> (I don't have a monitor attached, I need to forward it over vnc but I have no idea what it's doing)
<LjL> hagna: that *would* be unsafe if it worked, but it just won't. it'll give you an error complaining that APT is already running.
<brobostigon> as long as they re mounted properly they should work propely
<rayniac> holas
<LjL> zeroflag: what interface do you *have*?
<genii> jeb: the webshox 2020 comes in these submodels: 34BS2, 241S1, 34AS1, 35AS1
<jeb> genii: 34AS6
<genii> jeb: OK
<IdleOne> ikonia: you around?
<yaser> genii, I get this error in Gutsy but not in Feisty,any idea? MATLAB: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<DShepherd> new2ub, what is your drive not doing?
<DShepherd> new2ub, is it not 'seeing' the cds and dvds that you put in your disc drive tray?
<genii> yaser: No idea. I'd email MATLAB if you have a legitimate copy
<brobostigon> i was putting him trough how to solve it, by properly mounting his cdrm.
<yaser> genii, ok
<DShepherd> brobostigon, ok.
<DShepherd> brobostigon, seems he's busy right now.
<Meroigo> nice, reboot worked. (if someone read my previous message). But.. how can I get duplicate of all gnome panels on the other screen (i have dual screens if someone missed it)? and how can I make Take Screenshot take screenshot of both the screens, merged? It only takes a screenshot of the left screen, then there is just empty space on the right side of the picture where the right screen's picture should be.
<rincevent> taverne
<yaser> genii, but dont you think it looks more like Gutsy problem?
<new2ub> DShepherd, dvd doesn't do anything and the cd when I put a data cd in freezes my computer completely requireing a hard boot
<brobostigon> i think so.
<barbarianhero> hi, using gdm/gnome desktop does anyone if there is a place I can put a script locally taht will be run on logout? (i.e. not when i open a terminal, I'm using a .xsession in my home directory to start some things, and I would like an equivalent script to run when i logout of my gnome session)
<yaser> genii, but dont you think it looks more like a Gutsy problem?
<brobostigon> i cant help then new2yb, i have no idea.
<genii> yaser: Ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<DShepherd> new2ub, this happens for ever cd and dvd you put in the drive?
<new2ub> every data cd
<brobostigon> why it would freeze on mount.
<DShepherd> brobostigon, i dont know..
<new2ub> it does something completely different with audio cds
<DShepherd> new2ub, what does it do with audio cds?
<barbarianhero> This is basically a time clock script that i have to run at work that I am constantly forgetting to run, so I have the clock in in .xsession, so whenever I login to ggnome it clocks me in, now i just need one to clock me out when i logout :)
<new2ub> it won't play them (can't hear) but the program to play music comes up and recognizes everything
<yaser> genii, no body knows there, and i think Gutsy is almost Ubuntu now
<Heman> Hello, I cant see the top of the windows, so I can't minimize the windows without right clicking...
<Heman> Help pls
<preaction> Heman, using beryl/emerald i assume? can you see the beryl-manager icon?
<DShepherd> new2ub, your drive has worked before.. correct?
<new2ub> when I had XP yes
<DShepherd> brobostigon, any ideas?
<Heman> preaction: im using compiz-fusion but fusion icon isn't installed and I don't have emerald atm
<DShepherd> Heman, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<brobostigon> i dont, i have no ideas.
<acomaco> is linux-util the same as util-linux?
<preaction> Heman, most likely something failed to load, #ubuntu-effects can help you better
<yaser> I dont see the start menu anywhere, where is My PC?
<new2ub> lol......new I'd have trouble   the install was way too easy LOL
<DShepherd> new2ub, going to ask my good friend google about your problem. Can you give me a few minutes or so?
<acomaco> Or do linux-util even exist?
<acomaco> can't find anything on google
<DShepherd> new2ub, :-)
<new2ub> sure in no hurry here
<brobostigon> maybe hey arent being accessed propely
<rayniac> how can i conect to irc-hispano ?
<DShepherd> new2ub, watch some tv or something. it may ease the pain some what?
<Draggin> Hello again! More questions - I am having trouble setting up a programme - I receive this error at the end of running ./configure : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<DShepherd> -?
<Heman> preaction: ok thankyou
<deb64a6km> try to install xorg-dev
<Heman> dsheperd: thanks aswell
<Draggin> edb64a6km - was that answer for me?
<deb64a6km> yes
<blue|palm> whenever i run an opengl program, this happens: http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotogrerenderwinyg7.png and i have an nvidia card using drivers from the restricted driver manager...
<salvator1> does anybody know how to install a .jar file?
<bruenig> java -jar whatever.jar
<new2ub> DShepherd, LOL
<blue|palm> salvator1, it depends what the jar file contains
<deb64a6km> java -jar /path/to/jar-file
<Draggin> deb64a6km - was that answer for me?
<salvator1> Thank you, I'll try that
<bruenig> you don't really install it, you just run it
<Draggin> deb64a6km - the one about xorg-dev
<Drad1k`work> I am trying to move maps from one of my hard drives into the maps folder for counter strike source. I can't get into the folder, because the permissions are denied.. how can I make it so I can copy and paste the server in?
<lmosher> Can anyone suggest a good media player? I've heard things about amarok, but there's a ton of crap to install to get it to work in gnome. Any player that's nicer than rhythmbox that runs in gnome?
<DShepherd> new2ub, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<brobostigon> xmms
<blue|palm> lmosher, sure, also try banshee
<Scunizi> lmosher, banshee
<DShepherd> lmosher, exaile is alot like amaraok
<DShepherd> !exaile
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<blue|palm> lmosher, there are loads...
<bruenig> cmus is good
<deb64a6km> the X.Org X Window System development libraries
<damjan> Hi, why I can't see any flash movies on websites like youtube on firefox, when I click on the movies says i don't have plugins, but I have the latest, and when I close the tab the whole firefox is crashing, p.s it is the latest version. Now how can I see flash movies?
<bruenig> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cmus
<skinnypuppy1334> WHat has a good EQ ?
<blue|palm> whenever i run an opengl program, this happens: http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotogrerenderwinyg7.png and i have an nvidia card using drivers from the restricted driver manager...
<brobostigon> xmms
<bruenig> damjan, open firefox and go to about:config and tell us what it says about flash
<lmosher> thanks blue|palm, Scunizi, DShepherd :)
<damjan> bruenig, just a second
<DShepherd> lmosher, your welcome. come back with again.. bring friends :-D
<DShepherd> -with
<damjan> it says crash :)
<damjan> it crashed
<bruenig> do it again..
<Drad1k`work> I am trying to move maps from one of my hard drives into the maps folder for counter strike source. I can't get into the folder, because the permissions are denied.. how can I make it so I can copy and paste the server in?
<damjan> bruenig, i will start it again
<unimatrix9> is there an irc channel for ubuntu macbook?
<new2ub> DShepherd, sorry bout that I have Feisty 7.04 on here
<brobostigon> ubuntu-powerpc
<blue|palm> Drad1k`work, do you know how to use a terminal and the sudo command?
<meoblast001> hello
<DShepherd> new2ub, ok
<unimatrix9> intel versions?
<unimatrix9> go there too?
<damjan> bruenig, in terminal I see> /usr/share/themes/Blubuntu/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:169: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<DShepherd> new2ub, fully uptodate?
<Drad1k`work> yes.. but im trying to do do it gui style.. i dont know how to copy and paste with commands
<bruenig> damjan, I don't care
<Draggin> Hmmm... I'm still confused - I don't know if the semi-cryptic answer was directed at me...
<meoblast001> what option do you use to download all files in a directory with wget (html)? also, how do you add applications to keyboard shortcuts?
* coucou747 has been kicked by his laptop
<bruenig> damjan, switch to another theme if you think that is the problem, I was trying to help with flash
<blue|palm> Drad1k`work, open up a terminal, type 'sudo nautilus' without the quotes and then enter your password... that nautilus then has complete power (Be careful)
<salvator1> Having a little trouble here, I can't seem how to keep running aplications on the top panel. When I first was using ubuntu I could close out of applications like gaim, and they would still be on the top panel. Now if I close out of them, they shut down
<bruenig> meoblast001, you can't with gnome because doing that is obviously so baffling that no user would understand it
<damjan> bruenig, what string to see in config again
<bruenig> damjan, about:plugins, look for flash
<meoblast001> bruenig: it could actually be as easy as just putting in a terminal command
<new2ub> DShepherd, as far as I know, yes
<damjan> bruenig, Flash Movie player Version 0.4.12 compatible with Shockwave Flash 4.0
<DShepherd> new2ub, what kind a machine you have?
<new2ub> AMD 64
<bruenig> meoblast001, a joke on  how gnome is so limited, you will need an external app if you intend to use gnome, xbindkeys perhaps
<bruenig> damjan, right, that's not the correct flash
<DShepherd> new2ub, hmm.. its the ubuntu 64 bit version you installed?
<damjan> bruenig, how can I fix It
<bruenig> !find mozplugin
<ubotu> Found: libflash-mozplugin
<bruenig> damjan, do sudo apt-get remove libflash-mozplugin
<new2ub> DShepherd, I don't know....was that an important factor?
<damjan> I have it
<meoblast001> bruenig: ok... now how does one download all files in an HTTP directory with wget?
<DShepherd> new2ub, not sure
<yaser> Any one here unfortunate enough to have a Motorola dial up modem?
<bruenig> meoblast001, I would script it myself, but you can try some recursive/spider options and see if they work
<bruenig> meoblast001, link?
<Drad1k`work> now that i used sudo nautilus .. how do i find my accounts folders?
<damjan> bruenig, with dpkg -s it says installed
<bruenig> damjan, remove it
<meoblast001> bruenig: link???
<bruenig> meoblast001, to your page
<damjan> bruenig, ok
<genii> jeb: After some extensive research I'm pretty certain you can safely do the same for the trm290 driver as for the i82365 driver. It is an older one for Tekram IDE controller.
<CarlF1> yaser: not sure.  I just stuffed 3 pci modems in a box.  gonna see if I can get any of them to work
<meoblast001> bruenig: http://teacherweb.com/OH/McDonaldJrSrHighSchool/MrsDolsak/photo6.stm
* Bossmanbeta is away: afk back in a few
<meoblast001> its for school
<yaser> CarlF1, you found some tutorial about drivers?
<new2ub> DShepherd, it's the Opteron cpu that I have....not sure if it's 64 bit but it says AMD 64 Opteron
<bruenig> meoblast001, you want all those notes links?
<meoblast001> yes
<CarlF1> yaser: so.. where is the latest 'modem detection magic' ?
<damjan> bruenig, done
<DShepherd> new2ub, ok
<genii> work again, AFK
<CarlF1> yaser: I have seen something over a year ago
<arod> just upgraded from feisty to gg. now gutsy's aptitude marks upgradable packages as hold. any idea?
<damjan> bruenig, what next?
<yaser> CarlF1, take me to the light!!
<damjan> bruenig, nice it says version 9 now
<damjan> bruenig, thanks it works
<bruenig> calm down
<zanth> anybody willing to help me with a mounting problem? I have it detailed here: http://preview.tinyurl.com/2p4pav
<Goop> does anyone know the best broswer to use in ubuntu? I've heard Firefox is a pain with Flash
<Goop> *browser
<pike_> zanth: that tinyurl points to another thread on ubuntuforums
<Meroigo> how can I make "take screenshot" also include my secondary screen in the screenshot?
<zanth> pike_, yeah it is the preview I posted
<zanth> just so that folks didn't think I was spamming
<zanth> there is a "follow link to site"
<zanth> easier to post ther enad have it all outlined
<zanth> but here I have higher volume of active eyes hopefully willing to help
<gea> hello, i am installing ubuntu server, how much space do i give for lvm partiton?
<DShepherd> new2ub, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdparanoia/+bug/106000 -- this might be related to your bug. I am not sure though
<pike_> zanth: nm i didnt paste entire ubuntuforums link. ended up somewhere else
<zanth> ah ok
<CarlF1> yaser:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<new2ub> DShepherd, going to it now
<chalcedony> good day to you all
<shai_> irc://irc.gnu.org/freevo
* chalcedony smiles
<Goop> does anyone know the best broswer to use in ubuntu? I've heard Firefox is a pain with Flash
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> Goop: "Firefox".
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<SlimeyPete> Goop: Firefox works better with flash than any of the others do
<chalcedony> i'm guessing that since I upgraded to Feisty, something got messed up in the path to save messages until later to send them. i just did zz and told it to Postpone this message? ([yes] /no): <chalcedony> yes .. but i'm not finding it in the directory.. where is it?
<radioman_> Opera rocks!
<SlimeyPete> go	how
<SlimeyPete> ever
<bascule> Goop: actually proprietary flash is a pain with firefox
<zanth> pike_, were you able to get to the link?  any suggestions?
<help> hi i need some help
<Goop> bascule: so if I use Ubuntu then I should use open-source flash player clones?
<IdleOne> !flash > Goop ( see msg from ubotu )
<bascule> Goop: they are annoying to, youtube is the real problem I have encountered with flash, everything else seems fine
<pike_> zanth: it seems a little odd.  what about something like 'sudo umount /dev/sde1; mount -o umask=000 /dev/sde1 /media/iTunes'
<help1> i cant connect to the internet on my ubuntu machine
<new2ub> DShepherd, it might be related, but it also said in the thread that it was only with Edgy.....Feisty didn't have that problem?
<chalcedony> i reworded that
<chalcedony> i'm guessing that since I upgraded to Feisty, in mutt, something got messed up in the path to save messages until later to send them. i just did zz and told it to Postpone this message? ([yes] /no): yes .. but i'm not finding it in the directory.. where is it? or how to find it?
<ylle> for graphical editing with root privileges I write what?
<LjL> !gksudo > ylle    (ylle, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jeb> genii: thx, i'll try it
<pike_> zanth: which wont work because i just saw you already tried to mount it
<pike_> zanth: dunno
<jeb> gnii: but doing other stuff right now
<new2ub> DSHepherd, could this be that I just downloaded and installed the wrong type of feisty for this computer?  I'm pretty sure I downloaded the first choice which wasn't the 64 bit
<MoRRokoTroko2> hola
<zanth> thanks for your effort pike
<ylle> LjL:  but I'm in gutsy, wasn't it changed like in kubuntu gutsy?
<zanth> it may be that it is a driver issue
<chalcedony> hi MoRRokoTroko2
<help1> could someone help me connect to the internet on my ubuntu machine
<lan> gabrielmarciomartins
<gnomefreak> ylle: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<stuarthowlettebs> out of interest, has anyone tried using the linux mint repository on feisty at all
<DShepherd> new2ub, yeah.. try the 64 bit for fiesty. that could help
<radioman_> help1, you are connected well, i can see You ;D
<help1> im using one of my other comps
<IdleOne> stuarthowlettebs: what does that repo have that the ubuntu repos doesnt?
<trez> Hi there, what should I do if I regulary get kernel Oops? lately 5 times a day :(
<pike_> zanth: this ntfs formatted in vista or xp?
<stuarthowlettebs> xorg-edit
<DShepherd> new2ub, http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<help1> the laptop with ubuntu cant connect
<lavender_dream> I have a tar.bz2 file in my home folder, I installed build-essentials and was wondering what the next step is... I tried sudo make but nothing worked, says: "No targets specified and no makefile found."
<IdleOne> stuarthowlettebs: and that does?
<stuarthowlettebs> a gui for editing xorg.conf
<river> Hello, is there a way to batch convert odt files to doc?
<stuarthowlettebs> same as gutsy has i guess
<stuarthowlettebs> maybe the precursor to it
<nickren> how can some try to go to this link
<nickren> http://news.google.com/nwshp?tab=wn
<stuarthowlettebs> just wanted to have a play round
<LjL> ylle: i really don't think so. anyway, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy.
<nickren> did google just go down for like 5 minutes
<chalcedony> i'm guessing that since I upgraded to Feisty, in mutt, something got messed up in the path to save messages until later to send them. i just did zz and told it to Postpone this message? ([yes] /no): yes .. but i'm not finding it in the directory.. where is it? or how to find it?
<DShepherd> new2ub, goodluck. hope that helps
<Crush`> anyone know how to make screenshots appear in my home directory and not on the desktop?
<nickren> can anybody get to google?
<stuarthowlettebs> nick: working fine for me
<stuh84> .com and .co.uk work fine here
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: if youre trying to compile something, uncompress that bz2  .... tar bvf <file>  *i think* .. if not bunzip2 file then tar xvf it
<CarlF1> 3 head box.  is there a command to change resolution on one head without restarting X?
<new2ub> DShepherd, I'm downloading the right one now, I have one concern though.......I had a working dvd/cd burner when I did this the first time....I don't now......when You can't do it that way, what is the alternative?
<nickren> was weird, any other site i tried to get ping i got 100% packets but google would not load and only 65% of the packets come through
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: thank you for the response, i uncompressed it but i don't know what you mean by tar xvf it
<DShepherd> new2ub, oh..good point...*thinking*
<stuh84> nick: only thing i can think of is something is messed in your hosts file, hell could even be your isp
<riotkittie> lavender_dream:  tar xvf will uncompress. but thats irrelevant  if its been extracted
<DShepherd> new2ub, no other computer nearby?
<stuh84> i used to work for one where some people could only access about 2 different websites and that was it
<shai_> helllo?
<new2ub> DShepherd, no.....if I disappear....I'll be back lol
<DShepherd> new2ub, lol...  ok
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: what are you trynig to compile?
<nickren> odd
<eichi> hello, where is the folder apt-get fetches the packages?
<riotkittie> oh lord i cannot type.
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: okay i extracted it, it's in my home folder, now when i type sudo make in the terminal, i still get "No targets specified and no makefile found." i'm trying to compile a usb dongle (nintendo wifi connector to be specific) driver
<stuh84> out of interest, i may just be being ignorant, but does anyone know the official date gutsy is supposed to go live
<DShepherd> eichi, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<dgjones> stuh84, 18th
<stuh84> sexy, thanks :)
<GodOfWalmart> how can I compile something from SVN that doesn't have a configure script?
<GodOfWalmart> nor an autogen
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: you shouldnt need to make as sudo. make install, perhaps, but rarely  make. uhmmm. try typing ./configure and seeing if that does anything?
<DShepherd> Crusher, on pressing printscreen you can change the 'Save in folder' to whereever you like. It will default to there the next time you choose to take a screeshot
<LjL> GodOfWalmart, it depends. not everything uses autoconf. it surely comes with an INSTALL file?
<CarlF1> GodOfWalmart: is there a .deb for an older version ?
<GodOfWalmart> no
<GodOfWalmart> to both
<GodOfWalmart> dvdrtools is what I'm trying to install
<CarlF1> GodOfWalmart: then the easy answer is: gcc foo.c
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory" same with ./config
<GodOfWalmart> it has a ./configure.ac
<LjL> !info dvdrtools gutsy | GodOfWalmart
<Shaffer> Hello
<CarlF1> GodOfWalmart: or, read the README.  or: ask the author.
<ubotu> godofwalmart: dvdrtools: DVD writing program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.1-3 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 304 kB
<GodOfWalmart> where can I get it?
<DShepherd> Crusher, oops. i mean Crush. but he left. sorry
<GodOfWalmart> is it backported?
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: at this point, i'm lost. is there a README? :|
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: make and make install both gives me: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<LjL> GodOfWalmart: actually, i said Gutsy (since you said there was no Feisty package), but there *is* a feisty package.
<riotkittie> brb.
<LjL> !info dvdrtools feisty | GodOfWalmart
<ubotu> godofwalmart: dvdrtools: DVD writing program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 308 kB
<GodOfWalmart> my bad
<Rageon> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<LjL> GodOfWalmart: so, just install it like any other program that comes from the repositories.
<blue|fox> Hello :> Does anyone know how long 7.04 will continue to be supported after the release of the upcoming version?
<GodOfWalmart> I started looking for dvdrecord because that's what the program said it needed
<Rageon> anyone recommend a ftp server?
<stuh84> october 2008 blue
<GodOfWalmart> and dvdrecord sent me to dvdrtools and I didn't think to check the repos
<bruenig> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<blue|fox> stuh84: Thanks
<Rageon> ty
<Shaffer> Can I have some help?
<DShepherd> blue|fox, 18 months from 7.04 release date i think
<Shaffer> I am just starting Ubuntu now, I just booted it off the cd.
<Shaffer> Now what do I do?
<Shaffer> Thanks.
<kdub432> Rageon: if you plan on distributing ALOT of files, then yes. the command scp is a lot better for transferring specific files between computers though...
<blue|fox> Thanks, that's great :> Plenty of time to test things before moving my system over
<bruenig> GodTodd, dvdrecord is part of cdrkit or cdrtools depending which you have and dvdrtools I assume you are talking about dvd+rw-tools
<stuh84> blue: fyi all the standard releases are 18 months supported
<stuh84> LTS's are 3 years
<Rageon> can i use command scp to send files from linux to windows?
<Shaffer> Hello, can someone please help me?
<Rageon> !pureadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pureadmin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !scp | Rageon
<ubotu> Rageon: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<SlimeyPete> Rageon: not without installing an ssh server on windows. However you can use winscp to pull the files over using the Windows box.
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: in the readme there is an installatoin process: For 2.4 or 2.6 series kernel: a. $tar -xvzf rt2570-x.x.x.tar.gz go to "./rt2570-x.x.x/Module" directory. b. $make # compile driver source code c. $make install # installs kernel module driver d. $modprobe rt2570 (rt2470 is the name of the driver)
<DShepherd> Shaffer, it depends.. what do you want to do?
<pike_> Shaffer: whats the problem?
<Shapeshifter> is there a way to improve some of the gnome dialogs, e.g. making them bigger and more "useful". I mean seriously who ever made the layout for this http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/7751/saveasiy2.png seems to never have actually used it. It's horribly inconvenient how small the area with the folder is and how much blank unused space is inbetween the meaningful stuff
<Rageon> i wanna do some reading on ssh before i start using it.. anyone know if pure admin will do the job for my ftp purposes?
<Shaffer> Hey, I just booted me CD for the first time.
<riotkittie> rt2750. sweet jesus. <weeps>
<kdub432> Shapeshifter: I absolutely agree. lets go hack the code up
<Jesus> ?
<LjL> !info rt2570-source | lavender_dream, is there a specific reason why you're using the tar instead of the package?
<Shaffer> What do I do?
<ubotu> lavender_dream, is there a specific reason why you're using the tar instead of the package?: rt2570-source: RT2570 wireless network drivers source. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0+cvs20061210-1 (feisty), package size 247 kB, installed size 312 kB
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: at this point, i'm not really sure what to tell you if that's not working :|
<Edd> can anyone help me out with my ultimate ubuntu broadcom wireless card problem
<stuh84> which broadcom wireless card you got
<Shapeshifter> kdub432: I mean linux is nice and so on but this is seriously inconvenient ^^ is there something else I could do besides switching to kde or something like that?
<P_Kable> asny virtualbox expert here ?
<P_Kable> any*
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Edd> broadcom 802.11 b/g
<stuh84> edd
<stuh84> open up a terminal
<stuh84> and do an lspci
<Shapeshifter> P_Kable: why an expert? Im using it at least
<stuh84> the one which says broadcom
<stuh84> copy the whole line
<Shaffer> How do I PM?
<stuh84> theres different versions, and some are harder to set up than others
<LjL> Shaffer: /msg nickname message - but you must be registered.
<Shaffer> Oh, how do I register?
<Riyonuk> Is there a minimal install for ubuntu? Someone told me it was server, but I want desktop :/
<LadyNikon> !register
<heydabop> I'm tryiing to compile something, when I type make into the terminal, it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Shaffer> !register
<heydabop> What do I do?
<Shaffer> !register
<LadyNikon> Shaffer: see the link
<LjL> Riyonuk: "minimal desktop"?
<LadyNikon> dont use the trigger command
<Shapeshifter> lol
<riotkittie> ... /msg nickserv register <pw>  /msg nickserv help register
<kdub432> Shapeshifter: I've never really thought about the file dialogs, but here on my debian box, the file chooser looks right. i'll file a launchpad wishlist bug
<preaction> Riyonuk, server is the minimal install, you can add a desktop to it: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<P_Kable> Shapeshifter=>  I had a crash with one of my VMs and I cannot start it again ... all the options to mount volumes on the right are also unavailable ... do you know the command to stop the VM please ?
<LadyNikon> anyone know of a good place to get help with TCSH?
<nicolai__> gn8
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<help1> f
<P_Kable> kick
<help1> f
<help1> f
<unicode> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<help1> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<help1> f
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE000c41d3b162-CM000f9f78b4a4.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by LjL
<stuh84> edd: you find it?
<DShepherd> Shaffer, are you live cd now? Are you trying to install ubuntu?
<Edd> 06.20.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [Airforce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<stuh84> aha
<stuh84> 4318
<LjL> P_Kable: use the "!ops" command in emergency cases like that (and ONLY in those), saying "kick" is unlikely to help
<stuh84> sexy, same one i've got
<riotkittie> LjL is my hero. <swoon>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Shapeshifter> kdub432: your dialog looks different than mine?
<stuh84> right bear with me a sec, theres a script for doing it
<heydabop> I'm trying to set something up, but when I type make into the terminal, it says make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Shapeshifter> P_Kable: can't you just turn it off from inside the tool?
<P_Kable> nope
<stuh84> edd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=broadcom+4318
<P_Kable> Shapeshifter=>  no
<P_Kable> that's my problem Shapeshifter
<Riyonuk> What exactly is ubuntu-desktop? Cause I want gnome, but without totem music player, etc
<stuh84> ubuntu desktop is just a meta package linking to all the files for a default ubuntu install
<stuh84> should be able to get by with sudo apt-get install gdm
<Rageon> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<LjL> Riyonuk: then install the "gnome" package after installing ubuntu-minimal. or install ubuntu-desktop and then remove the stuff you don't want.
<Riyonuk> so...wouldnt that defeat the purpose?
<lavender_dream> Okay to be clear: I'd like to install a driver for my USB Wifi Connector (it's for Nintendo DS) but since the device isn't supported for Linux I had to dig around to find a workable driver for it. From ubuntu forum the solution was that I download the driver (which comes as tar ball; tar.bz2) and compile it. I have never done compiling before but I did grab essential-build by: sudo apt-get install build-essential, but now when
<lavender_dream> trying to compile it by: make, my terminal reads "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." I have the file extracted in my home folder.
<LjL> !minimal > Riyonuk    (Riyonuk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DShepherd> !ubuntu-deskop | stuh84
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-deskop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<P_Kable> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<LjL> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<quittt> does anyone know how do I make fsck correct my root filesystem at boot?
<bascule> lavender_dream: link to source download please
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<DShepherd> LjL, thanks
<LjL> !fsck > quittt    (quittt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lavender_dream> bascule: http://masscat.afraid.org/ninds/rt2570.php
<quittt> it says that are differences between the backup and the one that I'm using...
<Rageon> !GProftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Riyonuk> Well I remmber not being able to remove lots of programs, such as totem
<stuh84> edd: let me know how you get on btw
<LjL> quittt: fsck won't fix that.
<Edd> stuh....wha step should I use if im running ultimate....feisty and gutsy or dapper and edgy
<stuh84> i am guess feisty
<stuh84> do a uname -r in your terminal
<stuh84> tell me what kernel version it says yer running
<quittt> LjL, and what should I do?
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<Alp-> hello guys, it's offtopic but maybe you want share with me your favourite web-based wiki software? there are so much out there and i'd appreciate some of your thoughts
<kdub432> Shapeshifter: [URL=http://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotopenhb8.png] [IMG] http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/6717/screenshotopenhb8.th.png[/IMG] [/URL]  is what it looks like on debian...
<DShepherd> Shaffer, http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1 --- this is good stuff.. if you have couple minutes.. digest it
<Edd> 2.6.20-15-generic
<LjL> quittt: most likely, nothing. that warning is not an error.
<LjL> quittt: if it bothers you however, you can make it go away. let me just find the right link
<quittt> LjL, and what is it?
<stuh84> yeah looks like fesity to me
<stuh84> *feisty
<Rageon> no way apollo you  just wanna ummuuu , slaaaavennuu ummuu -- easy rocky ... thats too many big words
<stuh84> so just follow the steps for feisty
<apollo2011> I just rebooted and now my mouse is clearly more sensitive than it used to be. I am on KDE and the setting for acceleration is still the same, as low as it will go (1x). Is there some other setting in X, KDE, etc that could be changing my mouse's sensitivity/acceleration?
<DShepherd> !pm > Shaffer
<Edd> ok stuh
<LjL> quittt: a warning about a Windows filesystem of yours, saying that the boot sector is different from the one that's backed up, which you're unlikely to ever use.
<quittt> LjL, how do I check my boot msgs?
<lavender_dream> bascule: this is the post that I got the idea about in ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=1939964e3832054114ff49badd36ede6&t=511751
<ofnet> how do i connect to a server in linux, I have the ip address, just puttin g it in browser isnt working
<LjL> quittt: /var/log/messages
<Edd> quick question though...when I hooked my laptop up to the internet via eth1 i tried installing ndiswrapper and it said it completed but its not being shown anywhere....how should I figure out how to open it
<tetreaul> ofnet: how do you want to connect?
<AboSamoor> i'm using gusty-beta i got this error message when i tried to launch services-admin "The configuration could not be loaded" + "You are not allowed to access the system configuration."
<bascule> lavender_dream: the source is broken, the actual code is in the Module directory
<Riyonuk> Is it possible to get ubuntu in under 500MB?
<stuh84> ndiswrapper - very interesting
<pike_> ofnet: from terminal or just browse files in file manager?
<stuh84> you have to follow a fair amount of steps to get it working in the first place
<bascule> lavender_dream: /home/kenny/workspace/nin_rt2570-1.1.0-b2/Module
<ofnet> tetreaul, I want to connect so I can download the centos disks, I want to do a network installation
<DShepherd> AboSamoor, state your problem in #ubuntu+1
<stuh84> if you use the script on that page though
<Edd> stuh: I used synaptic
<stuh84> for the native driver
<aguitel> !gutsy
<DShepherd> AboSamoor, they talk about gutsy all day there :-)
<stuh84> yeah installing it is fine
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stuh84> but getting it working isn't as fine
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stuh84> but the native driver script bypasses the need for ndiswrapper anyway
<lavender_dream> bascule: okay to compile from the module directory, what do i need to type in the terminal? it's in my home desktop extracted
<quittt> ah it is not a problem
<stuh84> although theres a link on that page to install with ndiswrapper anyway
<stuh84> if you want to
<gea> hello, i have install ubuntu server, how can i install gnome?
<new2ub> DShepherd, it's not downloading for some reason
<quittt> problem, forget it
<gea> what command do i have to use?
<quittt> is there a repository for Opera browsers?
<bascule> lavender_dream: well have you got kernel source installed? If so just type make
<ofnet> tetreaul, how can you generally connect to a server so you can see the files in it ? I was told that I have sudo previlige there
<lavender_dream> bascule: I have the essential-build if that's what you mean
<bascule> lavender_dream: in fact follow the instructions on the page you liked me to
<bascule> lavender_dream: no this is a driver it needs the kernel source installed... out your depth?
<LjL> quittt, the way to fix it was  sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever , and then choose "copy original to backup"
<ofnet> anyone knows how I can connect to a server
<jeb> genii: still here?
<lavender_dream> bascule: Yeah sorry, I'm only a 2 week linux user ;) converted 100% from xp to ubuntu
<chapium> are there instructions for switching to gutsy somewhere?
<Edd> stuh: i did notice when I tried seeing if i could connect with the wireless that it set the wireless port as lo...is that ok?
<stuh84> lo is probably not right
<new2ub> DShepherd, I think it is now....just took forever to start for some reason
<stuh84> from what i remember thats the loopback interface
<stuh84> hence why it wont have worked
<Edd> hm
<stuh84> but like i said
<stuh84> use the script on that page
<stuh84> and ndiswrapper isn't needed
<stuh84> it'll sort everything out for ya
<bascule> lavender_dream: this is almost certainly beyond you, but carry it on as a learning experience if you wish, but don't ask me for much help, I don't have the device so can't lead you through to completion, harsh but fair ;)
<Hilikus_> hi guys, i cant connect to my apache server using my external ip, can someone tell me if http://70.52.61.30/ works\
<stuh84> hilikus: works fine here
<martin_> works
<Hilikus_> niiiice
<riotkittie> works
<cliang> works
<bascule> lavender_dream: first thing you are gonna need is the kernel source for your currently running kernel
<Edd> alright im gonna try it now
<Rageon> is anyones Pidgin/Gaim working for MSN right now?
<Hilikus_> why doesnt it let me connect using my external ip then??
<cliang> yes
<martin_> arag: yes
<martin_> rageon: yes
<new2ub> Rageon; mine doesn't
<CarlF1> yaser: I have  02:09.0 Communication controller: Motorola SM56 PCI Modem
<riotkittie> oh yea. sources. duh. <hangs head in shame>
<CarlF1> yaser: how close is that to yours?
<lavender_dream> bascule: switching to ubuntu was a pure learning and philosophical decision, thank you for the tips though, I'll try to carry on and see, thank you again
<bascule> welcome
<gea> how can i active all repositories from comanline ?
<stuh84> rageon: dunno about pidgin, but my adium does, which uses the same libpurple backend
<Rageon> i been getting a weird error "write error" all night on 2 diff accounts
<yaser> well i dont remember exactly now, because im not on that machine, but i think its very close to it
<yaser> wich driver did you use?
<Rageon> now one has logged in and the other not heh
<stuh84> lets test to see if it can connect with the vm
<martin_> anyone here know how to use server-side includes with lighttpd?
<IdleOne> !repos | gea
<ubotu> gea: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<slicky> hey.. how do i low level format my hdd?
<CarlF1> yaser: I just now got the box booted u, and havn't started to even try to get the modem working
<preaction> slicky, what do you mean? make a new filesystem or write a whole bunch of 0 bits to the disk?
<yaser> CarlF1, good luck then
<yaser> CarlF1, i never could
<Hilikus_> where are mknod created at boot time? theres a node that i have to keep creating manually for /dev/lirc
<CarlF1> yaser: swell.  at least I have 3 more to try :/
<trdracer> can someone with good all around knowledge about ubuntu pm me please
<preaction> !ask | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stuh84> rageon: works fine for MSN
<brobostigon> whats the prob
<stuh84> cant see a problem here
<trdracer> that works ubotu
<yenno> hi, slightly offtopic & crosspost ;-) the intranet site of the company where i work works withouth authentication when using internet explorer - but i'd like to use firefox. so, does firefox support certificate authentication?
<trdracer> well i want to know if i switch to ubuntu will it mess with any of my current files and what not..
<trdracer> and i make the complete switch how will it be working?
<bascule> lavender_dream: incidentally it is a broken piece of code and won't build; unless you can fix the C code ... :(
<trdracer> i just dont want it to interfere with my music files..
<jeb> genii: leaving for today. thx for your help
<preaction> trdracer, you can non-destructively resize your windows partitions
<chapium> how do you upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<martin_> yenno: works for me, not sure if it works on all setups :)
<Kronos> great, a load of people right lets see if anyone's up to date with this one, very new to linux but i'm ok with computers so just hit me, i'm trying to intall ubuntu on an intel based system but it doesnt seem to like something in my rig , i belive its something to do with the graphics card, symtoms are funny things start to happen at some point during the instalation like the loading bar that goes back and forth well i
<Kronos> get 2 of those and the screen looks a bit like its gone beyond its max resolution then the screen goes black and the comp restarts... any ideas?? i cant be very specific since i dont know how to check the logs last time linux (i belive it was debian) a year or so ago during the instalation process i had a lil log thing going on my screen so i could tell exactly whats going on, with this one its a bit like windows aint g
<preaction> chapium, you don't, gutsy isn't released yet
<bascule> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kronos> ot a clue what its doing untill it goes poofff... then all i can tell is that it broke the reason why its why im here to hopefuly find out
<trdracer> i want ubuntu to be my default os though.
<IdleOne> !upgrade | chapium
<ubotu> chapium: please see above
<riotkittie> Kronos:  use the alternate install CD
<chapium> IdleOne: it does not say on that link
<yenno> martin_: it's a normal http site, i don't understand how i can tell firefox he should use the pkcs12 i imported :S
<Acoustyk> I resized my window partition and now have 13 gigs allotted for linux.  How do I alot for the different partitions? (/,/home, and swap: logical or primary?)
<demon_spork> is there a way to get a finder that works like the Apple OS X  finder, right from the dock
<preaction> trdracer, when you install grub (the boot loader, that loads the OS) it will make ubuntu the default OS. you'll still HAVE windows, but ubuntu will boot by default
<bascule> !dist-upgrade > bascule
<Edd> thanks so much stuh it works perfectly
<Edd> :)
<Kronos> i belive that's why i'm using....
<Kronos>  what i'm using*
<trdracer> preaction : ok so i want to install but dont want to open up a partition or whatever..
<trdracer> i have barely any hdd space..
<Pelo> Acoustyk, is it free space you need to partition or do you need to use the free space to make /home bigger ?
<trdracer> and i want it to work as if it were my windows xp.
<trdracer> but better of course :)
<lavender_dream> bascule: hmm... alright thank you regardless
<Acoustyk> free space I need to partition
<martin_> if you dont want to give up any HD space, but just want to see Ubuntu and try it out - just boot of the install CD, you will be suprised :-)
<stuh84> trdracer: so are you trying to install instead of XP, but keep the files?
<trdracer> yes
<preaction> trdracer, ubuntu requires a few hundred megabytes, and until it's installed you need another OS. once it's installed you can delete windows, but until then you need it. backup some of your music and restore it later
<IdleOne> trdracer: backup the files and then install
<ofnet> how do I write a cd in linux
<preaction> !burn | ofnet
<ubotu> ofnet: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<trdracer> omg thats over 100gigs.
<martin_> ofnet | you in standard ubuntu? - it comes with a cd/dvd creator
<trdracer> well over
<preaction> trdracer, SOME, not all
<ethan_> hello?
<Tatster> hi all.  I'm trying to get a new Ipod Nano working with Ubuntu (Feisty).  I have found a site http://thefunkcorner.blogspot.com/2007/10/ubuntu-ipod-nano.html that has some deb packaged files, but they are for Gutsy.  Should they still work OK?
<trdracer> the music by itself is over 100gigs
<preaction> !hi | ethan_
<ubotu> ethan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stuh84> trdracer: ubuntu cant work like an upgrade cd to XP
<Pelo> Acoustyk,  you can just  right click the unallocated space and click new partiton to add them, on my comp   /home is ext3 and swap is embeded inside an extended partition,
<trdracer> i could care less about the rest
<stuh84> its not how it works
<stuh84> it replaces XP
<Kronos> whats the difference between the normal install and the alternate cd install anyyway?
<ofnet> martin_, ugg, Im in red hat man
<trdracer> stuh84 can i pm?
<stuh84> hence why you need to back up stuff
<trez> What should I do when I recieve kernel oops? should I report them somewhere? because I cant localize the reason of them
<trdracer> i want to learn more about this.
<Acoustyk> do i make them primary or logical or does it matter?
<ethan_> can anyone answer why i get a white screen with feisty when i try to use beryl or desktop effects or compiz
<preaction> Kronos, the normal cd is the live cd, the alternate cd is the old debian-installer
<martin_> ofnet | hehe, sorry to hear, there are plenty of packages though ..... search the rpm repo's
<stuh84> unless yer registered on here, its a no
<preaction> ethan_, #ubuntu-effects
<stuh84> i aint registered meself
<Pelo> ethan_,  the ppl in #ubuntu-effects can probably answer you
<trdracer> i am registered
<stuh84> pm me then
<Hilikus_> where are mknod created at boot time? theres a node that i have to keep creating manually for /dev/lirc
<vixyfox> Hey everyone. I was trying to install 7.10 on my system, but when I put in the disk and it started, the disk showed loading, then when it went to load the desktop the screen went all black. Now it's black and the powerlight on my monitor is flashing. How do I get to see the install disk desktop?
<Pici> vixyfox: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<DShepherd> stuh84, it doesnt have to replace XP. you can dual boot if you like
<Pelo> vixyfox,  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Kronos> not using the alternate CD then... off i go then got  an alternate CD to download ty guyz i'll be back if problems arrise ty
<stuh84> well yeah D, but he's not wanting to repartition
<Pelo> Acoustyk, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Acoustyk> ok
<Acoustyk> well
<DShepherd> stuh84, oh ok
<Acoustyk> i just need to know if needs to be primary or logical
<Pelo> Acoustyk,  just put my nick in each line so I know you are talking to me
<Acoustyk> ok
<Acoustyk> Pelo i just need to know if needs to be primary or logical
<Pelo> Acoustyk, as far as I know ,  primary is better but you can only have up to 4 primaries on a hdd so you'll have to decide depending on your situation
<Acoustyk> pelo i need three partitions for linux though right? / /home and swap
<kdub432> Acoustyk: / and /home can be on the same partition
<preaction> Acoustyk, no, you only need one really. but i don't know if the current installer allows for swap files
<Pelo> Acoustyk,  a seperate partition for /home is optional but very usefull
<Pelo> preaction,  you need a partition for the swap
<preaction> Pelo, so that's a no on swap files then?
<kdub432> a separate /home is recommended though, as then you can wipe your system, not loose any data, and have all programs configured the same.... (once you reinstall them)
<Pelo> preaction, as far as I know
<preaction> maybe hardy...
<kdub432> I thought you could configure swap via the default installer.....
<trdracer> 128 GB (138,383,774,133 bytes) <999 is what i dont want to lose...
<trdracer> my music
<Pelo> trdracer, are you talking to someone in particular ?  use their nick in each line  so they know
<Acoustyk> pelo I allotted 2.5 gigs to / and the partitioner now says the rest of the space is unusable
<preaction> trdracer, how much space do you have free? as i said before you can non-destructively resize your partition
<trdracer> preaction i only have 149 total hdd space atm
<Pelo> Acoustyk,  a bit more for /  5 gg at least and apply before trying to make the next change
<trdracer> preaction i will find out right now exactly how much i have left
<Hilikus_> what at boot time controls what /dev/* links to??
<trdracer> preaction is 5.85GB unused
<Hilikus_> cause my module is loading but its not creating its /dev/ element
<Pelo> Hilikus, I think you need to give a bit more info
<trdracer> Oh My God can someone please allow a pm.
<Hilikus_> my lirc module is loaded, if i do mknod .... and create the /dev/lirc it works, but my old module created that node automatically
<bruenig> !pm | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bruenig> !gtfo | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<preaction> trdracer, that's fine for now. don't PM people without asking. use the ubuntu installer to resize your partition, install ubuntu on that new partition, delete the OS from your old partition
<trdracer> bruenig how was i being rude??
<trogdor> boot up lags severely at one point for me, this is the spot it slows down at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39587/ any idea how I might fix the issue? I think its something to do with how my hard drive is connected.
<preaction> trdracer, or you don't need to delete the old OS at all, both will be loadable (as per your PM question)
<bruenig> trdracer, that is the pm factoid, it says don't pm because some find it rude
<ferronica> i have just installed Xp Pro over ubuntu 7.04 ,how to load XP in GRUB ?
<Pelo> <trdracer> Oh My God can so.....    "tho shall have no other god but linus"
<preaction> trdracer, it's like telemarketers, or that guy in your office who calls you for every little issue
<trdracer> preaction,so i can install and still have windows available to use daily correct?
<ferronica> i have just installed Xp Pro over ubuntu 7.04 ,how to load XP in GRUB ?
<trdracer> preaction with no hassles?
<Pelo> ferronica,  you need to manualy edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trogdor> trdracer: you can pm me if you want :)
<preaction> trdracer, the hassle would be Press Esc during the boot and choose Windows XP from the menu
* trdracer just doesnt want to get stuck somewhere during the install and mess it up
<IdleOne> !dualboot | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<ferronica> Pelo: i did
<Pelo> ferronica, and ?
<ferronica> Pelo: grub showimg Xp
<ferronica> Pelo: cant boot
<Pelo> ferronica,  pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IdleOne> ferronica: chicken me dinner < what does that mean to you?
<Acoustyk> is guided install the best to use if I have 13 gigs of free space?
<ethan_> i keep getting white screen when i try to use desktop effects or beryl
<ferronica> Pelo: ok
<riotkittie> trogdor: you'll be fine
<riotkittie> err.
<ferronica> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39588/
<riotkittie> stupid premature enterkey.
<stuh84> ethan: sounds like your card doesn't support it then
<stuh84> what gfx you using?
<DShepherd> ethan_, #ubuntu-effects maybe?
<Pelo> ferronica,  what is the devtree of your xp partition ?
<ethan_> already in there
<ferronica> Pelo: i am using single HDD PATA.
<IdleOne> Acoustyk: the guided install will see and use those 13gigs but only after asking you if that is what you want to do
<borrer> who can help me ? I have installed ubuntu 7.04 on ASUS m2v-mx with integrated VIDEO (VIA Chrome9), and xorg cant start.
<new2ub> I have a question here
<ethan_> no one is responding
<DShepherd> ethan_, ok
<new2ub> how do you change a read only file to be able to make changes?
<stuh84> borrer, can you get to a terminal?
<stuh84> or a command line?
<xBulldogx> Hey guys :)
<xBulldogx> I just installed ubuntu
<preaction> new2ub, first ask yourself if you SHOULD be making changes to that file
<Pelo> ferronica,   xp is on the same hdd as  ubuntu ?
<ethan_> so i am asking here
<xBulldogx> migrated from Vista
<xBulldogx> :)
<new2ub> I have Ubuntu Feisty 7.04
<borrer> stuh84: no, now i am in win
<ferronica> Pelo: yes same HDD
<AngryElf> any mdadm folk around?
<new2ub> and I have to try something but need to do this first
<stuh84> hmm
<stuh84> load it up
<Pelo> ferronica,  what partition is xp on ?
<preaction> new2ub, "something" like what?
<stuh84> and do ctrl alt and f1
<new2ub> I know most the time I shouldn't......but I'm desperated
<ferronica> Pelo: previously it was on SATA seperate HDD
<Pelo> ferronica,  what partition is xp on ?
<stuh84> then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stuh84> pick the vesa driver from the first list
<stuh84> then take the default options for everything else
<new2ub> my cd and dvd drives do not work......did some digging and found a possible solution but it means changing something in fstab
<stuh84> then once that has complete
<stuh84> type in startx
<new2ub> fstab is read only
<stuh84> if it doesn't work after that, the card MIGHT not be supported
<preaction> new2ub, if you're changing the fstab, you need to be root. gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<trogdor> riotkittie: what you mean I'm fine? I know I am fine but how can I get rid of that laggy glitch in beginning I mean it takes an extra like 10 minutes to start up :(
<ferronica> Pelo: according to gparted -- >/dev/sda2
<new2ub> aha
<new2ub> ok so bring up the fstab using sudo
<borrer> stuh84: i try it now, thanks
<b0lle> i cant get my wifi card in my pcmcia slot to work (pccardctl works tho) but no wireless extensions avalible and no network controller found in 'lspci' any idea?
<snowdonkey> Hey.  Is the same true in other distros that Gnome apps can run in KDE, or is that only in Ubuntu?
<riotkittie> trogdor: that actually wasnt directed at you :P  i hit enter too soon and didnt insure i'd tabbed to the proper nick
<Pelo> ferronica, ok   line 171 on the pastebin,    makeactivechainloader +1  , that's actualy two lines   makeactive      chainloader +1
<Pelo> ferronica,  that should be it
<riotkittie> b0lle: what kind of card? what chipset?
<stuh84> snow: all distro's should be able to do it
<b0lle> orinoco gold
<lavender_dream> is there a condensed guide to ubuntu besides ubuntu-wiki that anyone can recommend a new user to? a friendly guide to linux would do too, just anything to get me started :)
<Acoustyk> pelo im kind of a newb.  Do you think it would be easier to use the guided intall option that installs on the largest continous free space.  Will it affect my windows partition? (I have 13 gigs free)
<riotkittie> b0lle: i'm clueless, sorry
<AutoMatriX_> Hi folks, I've got a Mio GPS C210 ... how do I acces such a thing via linux ?
<snowdonkey> stuh84: Ok, thx.  KDE apps can run in Gnome, XFCE apps can run in either environment, etc?
<b0lle> k =/
<Pelo> Acoustyk, just clearn the free space first and use the guided use largest , that will be easier yes
<ferronica> Pelo: thats it ?
<stuh84> xfce i'm not 100% sure, i assume if you try and apt-get or synaptic an app
<stuh84> or whatever the package manager in the distro
<Acoustyk> thanks
<stuh84> it will download all necessary libraries to do it
<Pelo> ferronica,  I think so ,  that's all I can see that is wrong with it
<bruenig> xfce apps are gtk...
<ferronica> Pelo: anything else ?
<bruenig> gnome apps are gtk....
<Pelo> ferronica,  give it a try
<ferronica> ok
<stuh84> aha, bruenig knows
<chris_J> im having problems upgrading my core
<chris_J> for some reason it doesnt work
<bruenig> kde apps are qt....
<Pelo> chris_J, as in upgrading to  gutsy ?
<dimas_> pelo hello
<slicky> im using ubutu live cd.... how do i burn a cd if i only got one cdrom?
<Pelo> helo dimas_
<Pelo> slicky,  you don'T
<chris_J> uhh i dunno to be honest im newish to linux
<ader10> would anybody write me a way to remove the "model name :" part from this using sed please? "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+"
<Pelo> chris_J,   what core are you trying to upgrade ?
<dimas_> pelo how do i stop firewall from ubuntu, the one it runs in the platform
<chris_J> its in update manager it says compiz-core from version 1:0.5.2 etc.........
<Pelo> dimas_,  man iptables  you can use  iptables -L to list what rules you have  and fine the command to remvoe the rules in the man page
<riotkittie> lavender_dream: if you want to pick up a book... Apress' Beginning Ubuntu Linux is pretty good, and also ... Linux For Dummies, which is not ubuntu-specific but does cover it. They are well written and easy to follow
<Pelo> dimas_,  unless you made rules there are none by default
<Pelo> chris_J, for compiz stuff ask in #ubuntu-effects
<chris_J> join #ubuntu-effects
<furious> Hello Everyone, I have a bit of a problem with XGL and if someone can help me i would appriciate it alot
<riotkittie> Alternately, just google "Linux Newbie" or "Ubuntu Newbie" and i'm sure you'll get useful results, though i can't recommend any pages off of the top of my head
<Pelo> chris_J,   /join
<Pelo> furious,  we like specific questions
<furious> I have followed the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<furious> But the only thing i get when i start XGL is http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/4729/skrmbildhx9.png
<Synchronicity> 0x
<riotkittie> I also suggest just browsing through posts @ ubuntuforums.org  -- the general help and beginner sections are really helpful, imo
<snowdonkey> stuh84: Well I'm trying to figure out if I can move all my data that uses Gnome & KDE apps to another distro, like Slackware or Zenwalk, there'd be no Apt-get.
<furious> Anyone know what the problem might be and how to solve it. Im running a Radeon X1600pro AGP.
<riotkittie> err. com.
<dimas_> pelo by default there is a kind of firestarter on the system, like perhaps if i am as super user dont have any problems but now i have install so many programs in regular user
<cdp_xe> hi
<Les_Caesars> I know this is the ubuntu channel, nobody in #kubuntu or #kde was able to help me. My "Recent applications" does not work in kickoff.
<sneez> snowdonkey: you shouldn't run into any problems transferring data between various linux distro's
<cdp_xe> can someone tell me what a "release file" (on the ubuntu cd) is? my ubuntu install says that it cannot read this file :(
<furious> no one can help ?
<Pelo> dimas_,  firestarter is only a gui frontend,   iptables is the cli control for the firewall,   the firewall itself is netfilter. if you don't see any  rules when you type  iptables -L  you donT' have any firewall enabled
<cdp_xe> i found no one :(
<ader10> Would anybody write me a way to remove the "model name :" part from this using sed please? "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+"
<ader10> I'm not familiar w/ sed so I can't do it.
<snowdonkey> sneez: Ok.  Thx!
<Pelo> furious,  this is a busy channel and the skillset varies ,  ask your question periodicaly and/or try searching in the forum www.ubuntuforum.sorg
<Pelo> www.ubuntuforums.org
<lavender_dream> riotkittie: thank you, i've been meaning to stop by the bookstore soon anyway :)
<Pelo> ader10,   man sed and see if you can do it yourself
<jwhitlark> Will the beta Gutsy upgrade seamlessly to the final release once it's out?
<dfletcher_> hehe and I just figured it out for him Pelo ;)
<sneez> snowdonkey: oops, re-read your post.  Slackware doesn't play well with Gnome (without a lot of work or a crappy workaround) anymore. (just for your information)  But text files and graphics/music/media and the like should be just fine.
<dfletcher_> ader10, echo "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+" | sed "s/^.*\: //g"
<Pelo> jwhitlark, any updates made to gutsy at release will be treated like a regular update
<dimas_> pelo i cant access it from regular user...is that mean anything?
<dimas_> pelo but i dont have any restrictioins, no
<jwhitlark> great, so a beta install will update into the regular version.  Thanks, Pelo
<ader10> Pelo: I've  done that
<Pelo> dimas_,  well it's the firewall shouldnT' be accessibnle to a regulare user  do it with sudo
<dimas_> i am on root now
<furious> thank you Pelo
<ader10> dfletcher: I'll try
<furious> will search the forums for a bit
<dimas_> pelo i am as root but doesnt say any restrictions, but how that come is administer also upon user groups?
<ader10> dfletcher: Thank you very much!
<dfletcher_> ader10, it's attempting to match start of line (^), then some chars, then the colon and a space. it replaces that with empty string. sure np
<bascule> ader10: echo "model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+" | cut -f 2 -d ':' <--that do, sed is overkill mostly
<Pelo> furious,  it is possible that  xgl is not compatible with your card you might need aixgl or someting else , I 'm not to familiar with it
<hagna> trying to compile libdnet I get C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Pelo> dimas_, what ?
<ader10> bascule: I realize sed is overkill but I need it for this
<bascule> why not cut?
<Pelo> dimas_,  firewall rules are not user specific they are for the system
<dimas_> pelo, is there a posibility i can convert another user as super user?
<furious> aixgl does not support ATI, thats why im using XGL in the first place Pelo
<dimas_> pelo i understand now
<furious> ;)
<Pelo> dimas_, you can give any user administrative priviledge but I'm not familiar with the how
<ader10> dfletcher: So if I had a different line with a "sdfsdf: Hello" it would also isolate Hello, right?
<Pelo> furious, I was trying to give you a possible lead, like i said I don't know much about it
<furious> no problem
<dfletcher_> ader10, yes it would
<ader10> ok
<furious> fin a thread about somthing familiar on the forum
<ader10> ty again
<EvilDennisR> So I just upgraded from 7.4 to the 7.10 beta, and I'm having issues with my dual monitor setup. Before I upgraded it was working flawlessly. Now? Not so much.. Heres a copy of my old xorg.conf before the upgrade http://dennisr.net/xorg.conf - I'm having the issue where the 2nd monitor is not "another" monitor, but the same screen as the first.. Ideas/Comments/Suggestions ?
<Pelo> furious, ppl in #ubuntu-effects might be able to help you they are more familiar with graphics stuff because of compositing
<MannyZ> good evening, can somebody please tell me a channel where i can get help on compiz fusion?
<dfletcher_> ader10, sure np. I just figured that out for myself a few days ago, so fresh in my head ;)
<Pelo> !gutsy | EvilDennisR
<ubotu> EvilDennisR: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pelo> MannyZ,  #compiz-fusion
<EvilDennisR> Pelo: Rock, I'll go pester in there
<MannyZ> ok thanks pelo
<dimas_> is gutsy out already?
<Pelo> dimas_,  no , just beta
<MannyZ> Pelo how you get my name like that?
<ader10> dfletcher: How handy to have time give us perfect sequence... I thought that only happened in movies ;)
<Pelo> MannyZ, like what ?
<hagna> oh I don't have c++ installed, what is the packge name for that?
<MannyZ> like that on the start is MannyZ.
<MannyZ> i bet you dont write it yourself
<dimas_> pelo beta where?
<crdlb> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pelo> MannyZ,  I use nickcomp    first few letters then I hit tab
<MannyZ> ohh
<MannyZ> Pelo,
<MannyZ> it works :P
<MannyZ> thanks!
<scguy318> works on mIRC :D
<Pelo> !gutsy | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<dimas_> pelo thanks
<MrWGW> with Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded Edition about to come out
<MrWGW> is there any way that I can experiment with it using PC hardware?
<MrWGW> any emulator?
<MrWGW> or are there any devices out now that it will run on?
<Pelo> !enter | MrWGW
<ubotu> MrWGW: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pelo> MrWGW,  and I don'T knwo what you mean anyway
<ader10> dfletcher: Is there a way to cut off the end of a line, also?
<F3000> Heya. Anyone who's familiar with xubuntu available?
<nightz> hi, how i check if my swap partition is being used in gutsy beta? because i opened gparted and it says its not active
<n0va> Hi all, I've tried before to get my mate to install Ubuntu but he is an ATI (crossfire+mobo) user and has always had probs, has the ATI situation improved enough of late?
<Pelo> F3000,  the ppl in #xubuntu can probably help
<brobostigon> df -h
<nightz> n0va: new drivers are coming
<Pelo> !gutsy | nightz
<ubotu> nightz: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pelo> F3000, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<F3000> Pelo, it's quite quiet in there.
<ader10> dfletcher: like if it had a "]  " at the end how would I remove that as well?
<n0va> ty nightz, you think Gutsy will be an improvement?
<nightz> n0va: yeah
<Pelo> F3000, ask your question we'll see what we can do
<n0va> cool ty nightz
<nightz> n0va: in newer versions of ati/amd the situation should improve alot
<chris_J> which channel would i go to if i wanted to findout whats the best media player overall ?
<brobostigon> none
<Pelo> !best | chris_J
<ubotu> chris_J: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<bruenig> mplayer
<brobostigon> vlc
<ader10> mpd > amarok :)
* Pelo beats bruenig  mercilessly
<bruenig> vlc is an mplayer front end
<bruenig> a*
<chris_J> vlc it is where would i aquire vlc ?
<Pelo> chris_J,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<F3000> I've installed Xubuntu on my (old) laptop, as explained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu , but when I reboot for the last time, I end up into unix-style login screen. And when I login, nothing further happens. No GUI.
<romulo> F3000, what videocard?
<DShepherd> !media | chris_J check out those too
<ubotu> chris_J check out those too: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bruenig> you could use gnome-mplayer or qtplayer if you want another mplayer front end that isn't vlc
<chris_J> ok let me rephrase my question since you guys can obviously provide a detailed response with more info
<Pelo> chris_J,  don'T
<Pelo> read the responce corretly
<F3000> The unix style continues after login. Commands xserver or startxfce4 doesn't seem to exist.
<chris_J> which media player has in your personal opinions the neatest features and or visualizations
<nickren> where are programs installed in the file system
<bruenig> mplayer
<brobostigon> vlc cant be afronend to mplayer, vlc works in beos, and mplayer doesnt work in beos.
<Pelo> F3000,   start xfce4  , two words
<_adac_> is there an ui where i can set up mountig things in fstab?
<scguy318> nickren: probably /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<romulo> nickren, programs installed with apt/synaptic (the binaries) go to /usr/bin
<bruenig> brobostigon, mplayer libraries are statically compiled
<scguy318> _adac_: probably, though I'm not sure what apps
<nickren> thank
<F3000> pelo, then there's typo in that guide.
<_adac_> scguy318 it is boring doing this things by hand in the text editor
<nickren> thank you
<Pelo> F3000,  tell the ppl in #xubuntu , it's their guide
<F3000> also, "-bash: start: command not found"
<bruenig> F3000, oh you have it saying start xfce4
<F3000> pelo, will do.
<nickren> so where are the config files for these programs at?
<bruenig> not startxfce4
<bruenig> you need to change it to startxfce4
<brobostigon> .xinitrc
<Pelo> F3000,  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  see if there is something wrong with it ,  should restart x properly
<bruenig> the problem is his typo
<nickren> i have a synth program that won't cause it can't find jack even though its on
#ubuntu 2007-10-05
<scguy318> __adac_: pysdm?
* Pelo buts out 
<bruenig> startxfce4 is a bash wrapper that starts xfce makes sure everything is in place and such
<F3000> says that xserver-xorg is not installed....
<ISOcrates> hey guys, i have a quick question.  which should i install now, 7.04 or 7.10 beta?  i want the upgrade to gutsy to be easiest.
<Meroigo> .... 3D acceleration on my ATI Radeon 8500LE card just stopped working after I had configured X to use two monitors. The monitor things works great, but now my 3D doesn't work.. =/ anyone know what to do?
<Pelo> F3000, assuming that xubuntu uses X as a windows manager , then you need to install it ,   sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nickren> Meroigo: can you set up two different sized monitors in a fashion something like extend desktop in windows xp
<DShepherd> ISOcrates, maybe 7.10 beta would be 'easiest'
<F3000> pelo, I find it odd that it's not installed automatically.
<Pelo> F3000,  it should have been
<ISOcrates> DShepherd: is it close to being ready?
<Pelo> F3000,  try this instead    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ISOcrates> meaning, will the upgrade be likely to go smoother than it would from 7.04?
<Meroigo> nickren, what are you talking about now? :) My extended desktop works as I want it to. But now 3D doesn't work. X crashes when I run google earth, glxgears runs really slow etc...
<Pelo> ISOcrates,   it will not be an upgrade frmo the beta to the official, it will just be an update
<DShepherd> ISOcrates I think so. seeing your already installing gutsy... it will just be an update
<ISOcrates> ok very good.  thanks guys.
<F3000> pelo, slightly late. Made that apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kdub432> Pelo and F3000, xubuntu uses xfce as its window manager
<Pelo> F3000, ifyourinstall got borked you migth hve to instal xubuntu-desktop as well
<Pelo> kdub432,   xcfe is the "desktop manager"
<ror> two weeks :D
<nickren> Meroigo: i was reading something about merged frame buffers aiding with the opengl
<F3000> I've done "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop". I was assuming that it should install xubuntu-desktop.
<nickren> its best for ATI cards
<nickren> are there network disk of ubuntu
<nickren> some of my boxes cd roms are slow
<Pelo> f3000 the ?-desktop pacages are metapackages with all the app that are part of the desktop version of the particular ubuntu flavoryou are using ,  needed  dependencies like xserver should also get installed if they are not alreay present
<scguy318> !install | nickren
<ubotu> nickren: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<scguy318> nickren: yes, you can do a PXE install
<lamerys_> hello could u help me i have an error saying Grub can\t be installed fatal error when instalations is almost finished
<thekidrio> nickren, network disk? you mean a network install?
<nickren> yeah that deal
<thekidrio> atup
<thekidrio> err ayup
<thekidrio> that is how i got it running on my sparc5
<nickren> k
<DShepherd> !install | nickren
<ubotu> nickren: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nickren> tanks
<thekidrio> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<thekidrio> thats the baby
<Pelo> lamerys_,  check in your bios setting for a safety feature that locks your hdd boot sector to keep  rootkit and virus from writing to it ,   disable it
<brandonc503> hey
<brandonc503> got question
<thekidrio> anyone here use SATAN?
<brandonc503> to get apache...
<brandonc503> sudo app-get install apache
<brandonc503> right?
<thekidrio> i am looking for a good network security tool
<Pelo> !enter | brandonc503
<ubotu> brandonc503: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thekidrio> brandonc503, apt-get
<Pelo> brandonc503, apt-get
<brandonc503> ah thanks
<thekidrio> hehe pelo
<lamerys_> pelo there is no such bios setting feature
<thekidrio> jinz
<DShepherd> brandonc503, apt-get install apache2 to get apache.. 2 :-)
<Pelo> lamerys_, you mean in your comp or in general ?
<brandonc503> said: E: Couldn't find package apache
<brandonc503> ??
<lamerys_> well all i can say that ubuntu has overwritten my vista bootloader and i want vista back
<kempo> hat hier jemand ubuntu auf einem thinkad aus der x-reihe laufen?
<lamerys_> give my vista back
<lamerys_> :)
<kst> kempo try english ;-)
<kempo> lamerys_: go and buy it for 300 Dollars
<Pelo> brandonc503, sudo apt-get install  apache <tab><tab>  select the corret one
<thekidrio> brandonc503, fall in love with tab complete for apt-get makes life easier
<kempo> anybody got ubuntu running on a thinkpad x60 ?
<brandonc503> no password right?
<lamerys_> kempo ubuntueven can't play any movie
<F3000> I think  that one reason why folks aint using Linux more, is the fact that it's so bloody difficult to install...
<thekidrio> or apt-cache find apache i think will tells ya
<Pelo> lamerys_,  use the vista cd to repair the vista mbr , don'T ask me how
<lamerys_> the codecs doen't work
<amonkey> i'm trying to make a symbolic link in my /var/www/ to a hidden folder in my home directory, but when i try to ls or cd the link after i make it i get a permission denied. how can i figure out why i'm getting denied?
<kempo> lamerys_: go and install automatix2 !
<Migs> hi
<kst> lamerys_ not sure if this works but there's commands like "fixmbr" etc. for DOS which afaik restores the bootmanager for win xp etc.
<F3000> So far I've tried 3 versions on different PCs, and so far haven't succeeded.
<lamerys_> fixmbr yeah?
<Pelo> F3000, took me 30 min to install the first time I tried ubuntu and it worked perfectly right from the start ,  you'rs is a special case
<kst> maybe google for it, but i think fixmbr works for e.g. winxp ... dont blame me if it doesnt :)
<Pelo> F3000,  do you bother to check the system requirements of the distro before you try to intall it ?
<lamerys_> it took me two weeks to try to configure that damned ubuntu
<thekidrio> F3000, I have always found linux an easier less time consuming then a windows install, except maybe a slipstreamed cd version
<lamerys_> and its still faulty
<F3000> Pelo, true is, that the CPU range of those 3 or 4 PCs have been 120MHz - 366MHz.
<thekidrio> I got ubuntu running on a really old pIII vaio easy peasy
<kst> amonkey you probably need root rights to make a symbolic link in the /var dir, so maybe try sudo
<thekidrio> i got it running on a sparc5 easy peasy
<Pelo> F3000,  maybe you should try an older version of slackware
<lamerys_> how do i add decoders ??
<Pelo> F3000,  and I wouldn'T expect ay of the latest  snazzy  desktop to work
<LjL> !automatix | kempo, lamerys_
<Pelo> lamerys_,  decoder ?
<lamerys_> i wanna wath a movie
<thekidrio> F3000, or minux, or damn small linux
<thekidrio> or xubuntu
<Pelo> !codecs | lamerys_
<kst> !codecs | lamerys_
<ubotu> kempo, lamerys_: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> lamerys_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kst> :P
<F3000> Pelo, which is why I'm trying Xubuntu.
<lamerys_> :DD
<lamerys_> fuck sake i can't even watch my porn anymore
<siriusx> lol
<thekidrio> i bet that porn was hosted on a linux box at one point heh
<siriusx> them fighting words
<Pelo> F3000,   xubuntu needs 128 megs of mem to work properly and i can tell you it is klunky on my aunts  700mhz pc
<chris_J> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3 formats ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kst> lamerys_ just install the few packages from that website and you're set :) takes like half a minute? :p
<Pelo> !mp3 # chris_J
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 # chris_j - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brandonc503> sudo apt-get install apache                  not working.....
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<thekidrio> pelo, its fine on my pIII 933
<brandonc503> .....says  Reading package list.. Done....building dependency tree
<gnuskool> Pelo: i rub it on AMD 233, 128MB,
<Pelo> chris_J, and  rhythmbox won'T load mp3 automaticaly you need to add them manualy
<brandonc503> reading state information.. Don e
<chris_J> it says it doesnt have something
<brandonc503> then
<thekidrio> pelo, i had to kill some of the whacky start up processes but i works good enough for a portable movie player
<brandonc503> E: Couldn't find package apache
<leladia> pls is there a command to list all hidden files and directories without listing the other none hidden files?
<psemag> every time I try to compile any program I have written in C or C++ I get this error /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared
<brandonc503> should i be in ubuntu room?
<thekidrio> brandonc503, comment out the CD in your /etc/apt/sources
<brandonc503> err in apache room?
<Pelo> gnuskool,   my aunt's is a p3 700  64mb ram,  but the prob is probably more the  nvidia card  and the lack of internet, made it impossible for me to get the restricteddrivers working properly
<psemag> has any one experienced this
<brandonc503> how?
<Pelo> later folks,   I need to make dinner
<LjL> leladia: ls -a .*
<F3000> Thanks for the help, Pelo.
<thekidrio> brandonc503, sudo apt-get install apache2
<thekidrio> but you can also hit tab after apache to pull up a list
<F3000> Okay then... Any suggestions what would be ideal for my 366MHz laptop, that's still on development? I really wouldn't want to use Win98.
<Weiss> my wifi connection seems to randomly drop out for about a second every few minutes - but the signal is about 80% the rest of the time - are there any weirdnesses with WPA2 and nm-applet that could cause that? the WPA rekeying interval is set a lot longer than the "jumps"
<leladia> LjL: thanks let me check it out
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, damn small linux or fluxbuntu
<phaedra> F3000, Go with dsl or dsl-n.
<lamerys> ei where to get that automatix
<lamerys> or whatever
<LjL> lamerys: it's. not. supported.
<lamerys> to see my porn?
<Paddy_EIRE> lamerys, kep well away from automatix
<lamerys> :/
<LjL> lamerys: we don't care about your porn, and keep it away from this channel thanks.
<LjL> lamerys: just install the codecs as the bot instructed
<LjL> !codecs > lamerys    (lamerys, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lamerys> thnks
<ader10> How do I isolate "0" from "11011" using sed?
<Paddy_EIRE> lamerys, I prefer the real thing myself :)
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<lamerys> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<psemag> I cant compile any C or C++  programs, I keep getting this error  /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared any one know anything about  it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-71-132-39.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<scguy318> psemag: build-essential installed?
<pietermansz> das mooi
<unicode> !linuxdcpp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxdcpp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lufis> Anyone know how to disable the ssh service from starting on boot?
<psemag> how do I  install build essential
<brobostigon> apt
<lufis> psemag: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ader10> How do I isolate "0" from "11011" using sed?
<psemag> thank you I will try it out
<F3000> Paddy_EIRE, phaedra, > I think I'll give DSL a try.
<IceWork> how can i define a static IP if networkmanager is running?
<Seveas> ader10, sed -e s/1//g
<erUSUL> lufis: sudo update-rc.d -f ssh remove
<lufis> erUSUL: thankie :)
<dimas_> what software you recommend to download iso?
<erUSUL> lufis: no probelm
<ader10> Seveas: thanks, what if it was "11[02] 11"
<kondor101> for writting a dvd .iso image, I currently use K3b, having some problems with a dvd so am trying gnomebaker, any recomendations on any others?
<lufis> Dirty boys...
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, consider fluxbuntu aswell :D
<erUSUL> dimas_: torrent if aviable
<lufis> kondor101: i think they both use the same backend anyway, probably wouldn't do any good
<dimas_> is for a friend that wants to switch to ubuntu;)
<kondor101> :(
<Seveas> ader10, sed -e s/[^0] //g
<Seveas> that deletes everything that's not a 0
<thekidrio> dimas, to burn and iso with windows i use imgburn
<lufis> kondor101: if you're on debian/ubuntu you might try compiling and installing the latest "Wodim" package
<scguy318> kondor101: cmd-line cdrecord? :P
<dimas_> erUSUL would you give me a web address he can download it?
<brandonc503> what is the "universe
<brandonc503> component?
<kondor101> lufis, will look for a howto, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> dimas_, google :P
<scguy318> dimas_: whatever works :)
<lufis> kondor101: you sure it's the software/
<Seveas> !universe | brandonc503
<ubotu> brandonc503: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> dimas_: what iso an ubuntu iso?
<kondor101> lufis, i will have to chat /msg as it is probably outside the bounds of allowable chat.
<cdm10> Is there any software that will allow me to see what button on my mouse is what number button?
<lufis> ok
<F3000> Paddy_EIRE, where I get info about it? It's official page is "under migration". :/
<ader10> Seveas: How about deleting everything before the [ and after the ] ?
<dimas_> erUSUL he is downloading and said the cd is no bootable i guess he need an special software but i dont remember what i used when i did it
<Paddy_EIRE> Seveas, Have you updated the documentation on how to use your repo yet?
<thekidrio> dimas_, is he on windows? then get imgburn to burn an iso to the cd so its bootable
<scguy318> dimas_: you have to burn as an image
<thekidrio> imgburn is free and VERY easy
<dimas_> thhe kidrio yes
<erUSUL> dimas_: maybe the problem is with burning the iso?
<thekidrio> dimas_, http://www.imgburn.com/
<cdm10> thekidrio: I've never tried Imgburn, but the Ubuntu wiki recommends InfraBurner, and I find it very capable. (cc dimas_)
<dimas_> erUSUL yes
<cdm10> Although I'm sure imgburner works just as well.
<thekidrio> cdm10, yeah that one works just find too hehe
<F3000> Paddy_EIRE or phaedra, could you help with this one? http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/
<erUSUL> !iso | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<erUSUL> dimas_: make sure he makees de md5 comprobation
<erUSUL> !burning > dimas_
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, current.iso
<erUSUL> !md5 > dimas_
<john_> df97c81fd31eda91d9eb231f5b073ef3
<Paddy_EIRE> http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/current.iso F3000
<F3000> Thanks. :)
<Seveas> ader10, echo 111[101] 11 | sed -e 's/.*\[\([^] ] *\)\] .*/\1/g'
<dimas_> thank you every one
<erUSUL> dimas_: no problem
<F3000> Paddy_EIRE, can you give short example what differences there are between DSL and Ubuntu? Meaning those that are *seen*.
<lamerys_> where to get skype for linux?
<scguy318> F3000: probably a seriously minimalist window manager, seriously low disk consumption, and, well, I guess you could see for yourself ;)
<scguy318> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<kitche> lamerys_: from skype site most likely
<PointyThingsHurt> i love skype
<scguy318> the call quality kinda sucks tho :P
<scguy318> but the conveinence is cool
<unagi> anyone here use screenlets?
<Draggin> Hi hi! Anyone an expert on media-stuff in Linux?
<NessieLiberation> !anyone | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<NessieLiberation> Draggin: just ask your question, and we'll see who knows
<Draggin> Hehe
<unagi> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, dsl is a completely different distro
<TriGz> Hihi^^
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, the differences are quite big
<TriGz> could anyone help me with a rather embarasing problem? (I'd rather not say it infront of 1123 people ;P)
<Paddy_EIRE> F3000, although both ubuntu and dsl are based on debain..
<Draggin> Well, NessieLiberation - I'm really struggling to get normal DVDs to play in Ubuntu.  I've tried Totem and after much struggling, I've now installed VLC, but I still can't seem to play a DVD
<cdm10> TriGz: Does it have to do with clearing nasty stuff from your web history?
<scguy318> most of that 1123 people are probably afk, and probably wouldn't make fun of ya
<TriGz> no cdm10, worse! :(
<agroker> TriGz, 1125
<TriGz> I forgot my password >.<. I've been in the army for the past 12 weeks and had no PC there.
<cdm10> TriGz: You could always of course have logged on with a different nick... but now, you can't, because we all know your hostmask. BWA HAHA HA HA!
<TriGz> Any idea's how i can get it back? ^^
<D4N`> Hi
<TriGz> cmd10: That's evil!
<cdm10> TriGz: Hmm, sorry, I have NO idea.
<TriGz> :(
* TriGz gives cmd10 a failcookie.
<TriGz> That's for making fun of me >:[
<scguy318> TriGz: Ubuntu user account pass?
<cdm10> TriGz: There may be a way to set your password to a different one using a LIveCD, but I don't know how you'd do that.
<thekidrio> Drevor?
<TriGz> yes scguy318.
<Niriven> Whats the ubuntu channel for unrleased versions?
<thekidrio> that is my anarchy online name haha
<scguy318> TriGz: just go to recovery mode, then just do passwd youruseraccountname
<scguy318> TriGz: that will let you reset it
<D4N`> out of interest
<cdm10> TriGz: But you're not going to be able to recover your passweord.
<NessieLiberation> Draggin: to play normal dvds, you shouldnt ask for a multimedia expert - asking for a regular helper would be better, if you ask for an expert, regular people with answers wont bother to tell you because it looks as though you need an expert
<cdm10> scguy318: damn, I should have thought about that!
<cdm10> TriGz: well, looks like you've got your answer.
<TriGz> so erm.
<tux__fl> i have 7.04 liveCD and my nic card pulled the wrong IP address ( 192.168.15.2)  my linksys router is giving out 10.11.15.x
<lamerys_> if i will ever get my vista back, i will never install that ubuntu again
<cdm10> Niriven: #ubuntu+1
<TriGz> Recovery mode - passwd TriGz (for argument sake)
<TriGz> ?
<NessieLiberation> !dvd | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<scguy318> tux____fl: restart the networking service? sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<cdm10> TriGz: Do you know how to get into recovery mode?
<scguy318> TriGz: thats the essence
<TriGz> yea. just hit Ubuntu: Recovery mode on grub lol
<cdm10> yup
<TriGz> ^^
<agroker> lamerys, I said that quite a few times, and I'm still under Ubuntu ;-)
<Draggin> Thanks Nessieliberation, I'll check it out
<motanel> hi
<TriGz> Will give it a shot in a second ;o
<motanel> what is the default irc client in ubuntu ?
<bruenig> gaim I guess
<tux__fl> ok scguy..working on it
<TriGz> Need to transfer all my porn from my linux HD to my windows one ;o
<scguy318> motanel: Gaim is kinda sucky for IRC tho
<motanel> bruenig: you're right, my mistake. what's the second choice after that ?
<cliang> xchat is ok
<cafuego> motanel: gaim or pidgin, bu they'r not that good at doing irc.
<tux__fl> scguy...same ip after restart
<motanel> xchat ! thanks
<bruenig> motanel, there isn't any installed
<scguy318> tux__fl: you sure your router is doling out IPs on the 10.0.0.0/24?
<bruenig> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<motanel> i was looking for xchat :)
<bulmer> tux__fl: do you have static ip address assigned?
<tux__fl> my win box juust was assigned 10.11.15.100
<motanel> isn't irssi text mode ?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | TriGz
<ubotu> TriGz: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scguy318> TrigZ: for r/w access to your Windows NTFS partition
<TriGz> Lol.
<tux__fl> nope dhcp.. done this on fiesty and 7.10 too
<TriGz> I'd rather just put it on dvd >:] 
<TriGz> that way
<scguy318> tux___fl: but are you sure your router isn't on the range 192.0.0.0/24?
<TriGz> i have a backup copy :D
<scguy318> tux___fl: but are you sure your router isn't on the range 192.168.0.0/16?
<scguy318> 8
<scguy318> or w/e
<garette> Hi all can somebody help me in using kbfx!!
<garette> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> TriGz: or view it on your offtime :P
<NessieLiberation> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<psemag> I am still getting this error  when I try to compile a  C  or  C++  program /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared any one something about it
<NessieLiberation> garette: i would guess that not many people have used it much
<tux__fl> well i just release my win box and it was assigned 10.11.15.1 and my router is configured for that.
<garette> NessieLiberation: Can you help me!!
<hinogii> what browser would be advised for use in ubuntu, ff or opera or is it just a matter of taste?
<tux__fl> i know...hard to believe
<scguy318> psemag: what app are you trying to compile
<hinogii> or are there grave speed differences
<NessieLiberation> hinogii: i use opera and galeon, many use firefox, some use others
<bulmer> tux__fl: paste in pastebin  your  /etc/network/interfaces
<cafuego> That ought not happen on C, C++ perhaps... but then, well..
<tux__fl> is fiesty running dhcp server maybe?
<cdm10> hinogii: It's a matter of preference. However, Firefox comes with Ubuntu, so you don't have to install it.
<scguy318> tux___fl: probably not
<psemag> a C++ program that I wrote
<dimas_> i am using virtualbox and when i transmitting video from my camera stops within few seconds, i did turn off firewall already...any idea?
<tux__fl> 7.04 and 7.10  you would think its was the router, I know
<tux__fl> let me cycle the power on the linksys. be back later SC
<garette> NessieLiberation: kbfx is a big sub category under the kde-look dot org
<cafuego> psemag: offhand, maybe you use ::system anywhere in the code where you should be using system:: instead?
<Nikolas1994> hello
<TriGz> Second question: Anyone good with internet related problems! - My Linksys WAG54G no-longer connects to the internet, although showing all lights are green, yet my netgear DM602 works, but VERY shit, if you get me. rather slow and sluggish :(
<lavender_dream> NessieLiberation: Have you had any trouble using Flash 9 (installed system wide) and Opera while tab-browsing or scrolling pages really fast? The sound in Flash skips and is very buggy with Opera for some reason for me.
<scguy318> psemag: mm dunno, maybe a typo in your app?
<scguy318> hai
<NessieLiberation> lavender_dream: a couple of problems, but i never really used opera with feisty - have only switched on gutsy
<NessieLiberation> garette: try kubuntu instead then
<garette> scguy318: Hey you know that kbfx thingy?
<psemag> it wont compile even simple hello program both in C and C++
<Nikolas1994> Can i have some help please?
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<NessieLiberation> Nikolas1994: ask what you want to ask
<damjan_> Hi my gdm has following messages when i tried to reinstall it: "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.".   How can I fix the gdm
<bulmer> TriGz: whats the wag54g is that your AP or your nic card?
<scguy318> garette: i dont, but what about?
<garette> NessieLiberation: what that in there that is not in sudo apt-get install kde ?
<TriGz> bulmer - it's a ADSL gateway.
<garette> !info kbfx | scguy318
<dimas_> !ask
<ubotu> scguy318: kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> garette: what about it?
<NessieLiberation> garette: if it's an alternative to k menu, then it's KDE
<lavender_dream> NessieLiberation: Okay, I think it's a known bug, will have to try it out again when Gutsy final is released this month. Thanks for the response.
<scguy318> garette: never used before since I'm a GNOME user, but what about it
<Nikolas1994> Look,i've downloaded a game called "Tibia".It was a file called tibia800.tgz I placed it to my home/nikolas/documents directory.I extracted and it and i couldn't run the binary,any idea why?
<bulmer> TriGz: does it have an ethernet lan port you can connect it wired?
<Draggin> Grrr... Still no luck...
<garette> scguy318, its an alternate kde menu
<NessieLiberation> garette: sure some people might have, but you'll probably get more luck in #kubuntu
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: chmod +x?
<Draggin> G'bye for now
<garette> NessieLiberation: ok will try
<scguy318> garette: yeah, I figured, but what did you want to know about it?
<damjan_> Hi my gdm has following messages when i tried to reinstall it: "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.".   How can I fix the gdm
<dimas_> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<garette> scguy318, like I want guys hwo already used that :)
<NessieLiberation> garette: it would also help if you ask your question rather than just talking about it
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,   open terminal  ,  cd to the extracted folder  then run  sudo chmod 777  filename.bin   then   sudo ./filename.bin
<agroker> TriGz, I used to reset mine to factory settings eventually I switched to dlink and have not troubles since
<scguy318> garette: ah, well, you'll have to count me :P
<scguy318> *count me out
<scguy318> Pelo: why sudo?
<scguy318> Pelo: the files are probably owned by his account
<garette> :)
<NessieLiberation> garette: you havent actually stated your problem, so how will anyone know if they can help you
<TriGz> bulmer - It was all connected correctly, all lights showed green. but i couldnt access any webpages or ping anything from my Desktop
<scguy318> Pelo: and there's no reason to run the game as root
<NessieLiberation> garette: it's like a giant !ask :P
<TriGz> bulmer - However i could ping from the router itself?
<Pelo> scguy318,  it's an installer it will need permissions to install files
<unagi> anyone here use maya?
<damjan_> I
<ader10> How do I remove a period at the end of a line using sed?
<damjan_> use too
<garette>  NessieLiberation: :P
<thekidrio> unagi, hahah i just saw a creepy pic of you
<ader10> unagi: Blender is a nice alternative to maya
<cdm10> ader10: \.$ would be the regexp.
<dimas_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scguy318> Pelo: ah
<leladia> how do i display only hidden files in my directory?
<NessieLiberation> ader10: sed /\.$//
<cafuego> ader10: "s/\.$//"
<Pelo> ader10, why donT' you just edit the files manualy ? do you ahve that many of them ?
<unagi> creepy pic of me thekidrio?
<cdm10> ader10: so, probably, sed 's/\.$//
<bulmer> TriGz: whats the ip assigned to your desktop? correct address range the router supposed to dole out? whats the route -ran result?
<dimas_> sorry guys i am just testing
<cdm10> ader10: Aha, I was beaten to it :)
<NessieLiberation> ader10: or rather what he said
<Pelo> leladia, ctrl+h
<thekidrio> unagi, well of eels http://pics.dmm.co.jp/digital/video/gen00012/gen00012pl.jpg
<thekidrio> NOT WORK SAFE
<TriGz> Bulmer - I have no idea what you just ment. lol
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: I think we said the same thing...
<unagi> ader10: yea.....blender is weird to me at the moment =/
<Nikolas1994> sudo: unable to execute ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<NessieLiberation> thekidrio: please dont spam here
<Pelo> !offtopic | thekidrio
<ubotu> thekidrio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> the camera view is weird
<bulmer> TriGz: whats the ip assigned to your desktop? correct address range the router supposed to dole out?
<thekidrio> NessieLiberation, not spam so shaddup
<leladia> pls, how do i display only hidden files in my directory?
<garette>  NessieLiberation: no one there either helped me
<Pelo> leladia, ctrl+h
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: did you cd to where you extracted?
<damjan_> help my gdm display, please
<NessieLiberation> thekidrio: ESPECIALLY NOTHING NSFW
<psemag> any one know about this error msg /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared
<Nikolas1994> yes
<Nikolas1994> i did
<TriGz> Bulmer - You just c&p'd. I mean i didnt understand :P
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: and what's in the folder?
<thekidrio> ok that i will cop to, i should /msg'd him sorry about that
<leladia> Pelo: from the command line and only hidden files
<Nikolas1994> Some files?
<Pelo> leladia, man ls
<TriGz> thekidrio - That's sexytime.
<Nikolas1994> Name them?
<dimas_> !offtopic|pelo
<ubotu> pelo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<garette>  NessieLiberation:what one earth there is no one who uses that damn cool menu instead kde default menu which looks so weird!!c :-X
<bulmer> TriGz: whats the ip assigned to your desktop? does your desktop have an ip address?
<thekidrio> TriGz, heh
<Pelo> dimas_, what ?
<scguy318> thekidrio: don't post that, thats waaaaaay nsfw
<TriGz> Erm. I'm guessing you mean 192.168.1.1?
<Pici> !msgthebot | dimas_
<ubotu> dimas_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: pastebin the ls listing
<dimas_> pelo i just find out what you guys do
<damjan_> what channel is for gnome
<bulmer> TriGz: we can both guess, you have to know, or we may be guessing wrong
<scguy318> damjan_: #gnome
<Nikolas1994> Patch  Showerror  Tibia  Tibia.dat  Tibia.pic  Tibia.spr  Tibia.xpm
<damjan_> thanks
<Pici> dimas_: Read what ubotu just told you please.
<leladia> pls, how do i display only hidden files in my directory?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: chmod +x Tibia?
<Pelo> leladia, man ls
<Pici> leladia: ls -a
<dimas_> pici sorry brother
<NessieLiberation> garette: well, i dont use it because a) i dont use kde and b) i dont use gnome either :P... but just ask your question ;) a lot of people know stuff about stuff they dont regularly use
<TriGz> bulmer - 192.168.1.1 is what i use to access my router admin page thingymabob. mi not using the linksys atm though. it'doesnt work. I'm using the netgear one ;o
<thekidrio> pelo heh
<cdm10> dimas_: That's okay, but in the future, test it only by /msg-ing it... the channel is already busy enough :)
<Nikolas1994> done,now?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: ./Tibia
<leladia> Pici: pls i don't want to display other files, just the dot files
<garette> NessieLiberation:The problem is I know nothing but I still want to use it :)
<Nikolas1994> bash: ./Tibia: Permission denied
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: who owns the file? root?
<Nikolas1994> myself?
<Pelo> leladia, read the man page for ls all the way throught
<dimas_> cdm10 is there any like this for spanish?...i would like to star helping in sppanish
<NessieLiberation> garette: then install it and try :P and try looking at the man page
<Nikolas1994> i'm newb in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.107.42.13]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: pastebin the contents of ls -al
<scguy318> !pastebin | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cdm10> !sp | dimas_
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  did you read and do what I told you earleir ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cdm10> dimas_: sorry 'bout that
<leladia>  Pelo: i would not have asked if i didn't or haven't done that
<cdm10> !es > dimas_
<edd> can someone help me with ultimate ubuntu's desktop effects...for some reason I keep getting the "The Composite Extension is not available" message
<leladia> and i don't think anyone will be here asking any question if the man was so easy to understand
<cafuego> leladia:  find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -name ".[0-Z] *"
<cdm10> edd: Ubuntu Ultimate is not supported here.
<Pelo> leladia,  the point being that if it can be done, it will ge in there , do you know you can use more then one option in a command ?   like  the one for hidden files and the a filter   like .* maybe
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39597/
<dimas_> cdm10 i dont need help in spanish i just would like to help in spanish...
<Nikolas1994> Yes Pelo i did
<ader10> How do I integrate s/\.$// with s/^.*\: //
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  and it didn'T help ? were you able to install ?
<cafuego> leladia: If you need dotdirs too, drop the '-type f' parameter.
<cdm10> dimas_: I know, but that should have sent you the address of the spanish channel (#ubuntu-es), so that's where you should go to help.
<cajun> i keep getting the following output when I launch kate from the terminal as long as kate is running http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39596/
<cajun> any ideas on how to fix this?
<NessieLiberation> ader10: when you say "integrate" what do you mean?
<leladia> cafuego: thanks
<cdm10> ader10: You could just pipe one to the other... there's probably a better way to do it, but that's the only way I know.
<Nikolas1994> Pelo,no i can't even run it
<dimas_> cdm10 i know where it is i am here just getting help;)
<Pici> ader10: FYI, there is a #bash channel just for shell scripting issues.
<ader10> NessieLiberation: put it all in one line :)
<Soskel> hi
<cajun> now it's still doing it eventhough I don't have kate running
<damjan_> any body know some gdm fixing links?
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,     when you do   sudo ./filename.bin     notice the dot before the /
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: i guess chmod 777 Tibia?
<cdm10> damjan_: What's wrong with your GDM?
<Pici> dimas_: #ubuntu-es is just like #ubuntu but in spanish.
<edd> cdm10: where should I go if I need help with it then...the ubuntu forums?
<NessieLiberation> ader10: to match both or or?
<Soskel> how do I get web pages to load correctly in ubuntu? they just load weird now....
<damjan_> i"invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed
<Pelo> gtg, sorry
<Nikolas1994> bash: ./Tibia.bin: No such file or directory
<dimas_> Pici i toght they speak greek there
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  did you cd to the folder first ?
<cafuego> damjan_: Were you logged in when it aid that?
<Nikolas1994> yes
<Pici> dimas_: No need to be sarcastic.
<cafuego> damjan_: .. in X, that is?
<ader10> NessieLiberation: ?
<F3000> Okay... Thanks folks, especially Pelo, romulo, bruenig, kdub432, thekidrio, Paddy_EIRE and scguy318.
<ader10> NessieLiberation: I just mean to merge both into one command
<Pelo> Nikolas1994, gimme a link to the tar.gz
<dimas_> Pici relax could you
<cdm10> edd: Nope, not there either. Ubuntu Ultimate is NOT an official Ubuntu release.
<NessieLiberation> ader10: right...
<damjan_> my window manager failed, so I remove my nvidia acc.
<damjan_> then I restart X
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: client starts fine for me, and what's your current directory?
<Nikolas1994> http://download.tibia.com/tibia800.tgz
<edd> cdm10: i know its not official but its still being used by a large range of users isn't it?
<F3000> Have a good night/day everyone. I'm off to explore DSL.
<damjan_> then the busy icon and nothing, blank screen
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  gimme a mnute to dl and check
<Nikolas1994> ok
<cdm10> edd: That doesn't mean it's supported here... as far as this channel is concerned, Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is offtopic.
<Nikolas1994> scguy318 the tibian client?
<scguy318> Pelo: seems to work for me, apart from GLX failure since my crappy laptop ATI sucks
<damjan_> cafuego, then I started kdm
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: yep
<Fumoh> Yo.
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edd> cdm10: ok then...thats fair enough
<Nikolas1994> tell me step by step what you did?
<cdm10> edd: You could try the forums, though.
<Fumoh> So apparantly, the live cd is prompting me for a username and password?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: I extracted the archive to a folder, cded to the folder, ./Tibia
<Fumoh> anyone know what I can log in with?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: thats it, did you extract as root or something?
<Pelo> scguy318, he's probably just doint something wrong like a typoe,  I'll just feed him the correct lines
<damjan_> cafuego, what to do?
<scguy318> Pelo: mm k
<Nikolas1994> i just right click it and clicked extract nothing else
<Soskel> how do I get web pages to load correctly in ubuntu? they just load weird now....
<NessieLiberation> Fumoh: i think "ubuntu" and nothing, but im not sure
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: can you pastebin the output of ls -al?
<cdm10> edd: Or you could try their forums, if they have them. The thing is, I'd probably help you if your error was more generic... however, I know that UUE makes modifications to the system that seems to have failed.
<scguy318> !pastebin | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<edd> cdm10: i did, it's just hard to have it answered in a timely fashion with so many posts going on....plus it's easier to figure out a problem with someone p2p
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39597/
<Nikolas1994> here
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  hold on , hlep it on it's way
<cdm10> edd: Well, this just isn't the place to do it... sorry.
<Fumoh> Nessie:  Negative, already tried it :\
<NessieLiberation> Fumoh: dunno then
<cafuego> damjan_: if you removed nvidia, login to the console, then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure the X config file.
<Lars_G> Heeeelp :(
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: chmod +x Tibia
<Fumoh> It's real weird... never did this on my VM
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: doesnt look like you've done that yet
<edd> cdm10: do you know how to fix that error generically? i noticed its basically the same system as 7.04+ except the side note that it has a lot pre installed
<damjan_> cafuego, I done it
<cdm10> cafuego: what about -phigh? That way it'll set it up automatically...
<Lars_G> I've installed a feisty using debootstrap, but now while configuring something VERY strange is happening.
<Nikolas1994> done
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: then ./Tibia, that's it
<damjan_> cafuego, still not functioning
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39597/
<cdm10> edd: A lot preinstalled = very different from Ubuntu, considering it installs unsupported software like Automatix by default.
<ech0dish> refurbished ubuntu desktops, feisty fawn. http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<Lars_G> I can't connect to any open ports on the machine, from the machine itself, or ping any interface's ip from the machine
<Nikolas1994> bash: ./Tibia: Permission denied
<cdm10> edd: And I'm not sure how to solve your error.
<Nikolas1994> wrong copy before sorry
<Fumoh> Is there a way to drop into a different runlevel when the live cd is booting?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps need help with wpa_supplicant
<Lars_G> but I can ping external ips, and from anothjer machine I can ping the local addresses, and connect to the open ports in here.....
<Lars_G> any tips about this please? it's so odd
<cdm10> Tech-Mike: is NetworkManager not handling WPA for you?
<Tech-Mike> no
<thesaint4444> hi guys, can anyone tell me what is wrong with this fstab entry '  /dev/hdb1      /data1          ext3    defaults        1       2'  ? it stopped my machine booting up normally...
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  the good news is you donT' need to instal it ,  the bad news I can'T get it to work eitehr  I get glx errors to
<scguy318> Pelo: me too haha weird
<cdm10> Tech-Mike: Okay, just checking. I'm not sure how to help you, though, sorry.
<edd> what is automatix exactly....im going through everything and removing what I don't want....do you know a distro of ubuntu that has the cool cube effects and basically just wine, and firefox preinstalled
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  check the site whre you got it for instrucitions
<scguy318> Pelo: mebbe its our cards
<scguy318> !automatix | edd
<ubotu> edd: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Nikolas1994> Pelo,no instructions
<Pelo> scguy318,  not realy for me,  I donT' have xgl installed,
<cdm10> edd: the standard one does.
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  find another game
<Nikolas1994> Pelo,tell me how you made it
<NessieLiberation> edd: basically automatix is something you DO NOT WANT TO USE EVER
<cafuego> cdm10: I'v never had luck with allowing xcfg to try and be clever on its own.
<dn4> how do I get a stock ticker for my system?
<cdm10> cafuego: ah, ok.
<Nikolas1994> Pelo.i am playing this game since 2005
<damjan_> cafuego, I reinstalled the package gdm, I reconfigure it, I don't know any other procedure
<scguy318> dn4: theres a stock applet for GNOME I think
<Tech-Mike> using a belkin usb w/less adapter and i dont have a wpa option, so i dl'd wpasupplicant but havn a little trouble getn it setup
<dn4> !stocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: mm, what does the pwd command give ya
<Fumoh> omg
<Nikolas1994> pwd?
<Fumoh> not pwd omg.
<edd> oh so basically its extremely experimental software that can greatly damage your OS
<cdm10> edd: Normal Ubuntu has effects, and Firefox, and a bunch of other stuff, but not Wine. You can install Wine easily, though, through Add/Remove.
<cafuego> damjan_: You 8did* pick the correct driver and resolutions in xcfg right?
<jeff_> hi, what's a good cd/dvd burning app? for linux/ubuntu.
<scguy318> Fumoh: mm?
<Lars_G> please?
<cdm10> edd: i guess you could say taht.
<erUSUL> jeff_: gnomebaker
<Pelo> Nikolas1994,  I just extracted the .tgz file to the desktop,  cd to the ~/Desktop/Tibia/ folder and typed  Tibia  that is all
<cafuego> damjan_: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say about it all?
<erUSUL> jeff_: brasero
<astro76> jeff_, k3b
<scguy318> Fumoh: he hasn't shown me his terminal prompt, i need to know :)
<damjan_> cafuego, drivers worked fine
<cdm10> edd: The current Ubuntu release ships with an older version of Compiz, but you can install Beryl, which is beter.
<damjan_> cafuego, wait
<Fumoh> "user not known to th eunderlying authentication module"
<edd> the only thing im worried about is the wireless drivers...all i did in UU was download the .deb file through the forums and isntall it through the flash drive
<cdm10> edd: *better
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: yeah just do pwd
<Fumoh> Ok seriously, how the hell did I break a livecd?!
<Tech-Mike> can anybody here help me with wpasupplicant?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: just wanna know what your current directory is
<cdm10> edd: Well, ubuntu will read the same .deb files.
<NessieLiberation> cdm10: well, gutsy will soon replace that with compiz-fusion
<jeff_> thanks
<Fumoh> I'm such a badass
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: I was about to say that :)
<damjan_> cafuego, where to past the log
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cdm10> edd: I'm running Gutsy now, though, which is the codename for the beta version of Ubuntu. It's coming out later this month, so if you're planning on installing it, I'd wait 'till it comes out.
<edd> another thing im confused about is...in the current official version of ubuntu...do the hdd, cdrom, and usb mount automatically? bc i am still somewhat green with linux and often forget the commands
<damjan_> cafuego, no the whole
<CarlF1> edd yes.
<cdm10> edd: Yes, they do. And in Gutsy, they'll mount Windows partitions with read AND write access by default.
<Nikolas1994> nikolasandreou@nikolasandreou-desktop:~/Documents/Tibia$
<scguy318> edd: they should, the GNOME automounter is supposed to
<NessieLiberation> there's not much point in installing beryl over compiz at this point now
<Lars_G> I've installed a feisty using debootstrap, but now while configuring something VERY strange is happening.
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: Well, if you're going to use Feisty...
<thesaint4444> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this fstab entry ?    '/dev/hdb1      /data1          ext3    defaults        1       2'
<Lars_G> I can't connect to any open ports on the machine, from the machine itself, or ping any interface's ip from the machine
<edd> oh ok thats pretty cool
<CarlF1> what is the command to show fan speeds?
<Lars_G> but I can ping external ips, and from anothjer machine I can ping the local addresses, and connect to the open ports in here.....
<damjan_> cafuego, never mind, Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Success, it says
<Lars_G> Any ideas?
<erUSUL> thesaint4444: nothing at first sight
<NessieLiberation> cdm10: the expectation is that people will update eventually from feisty as it isnt LTS
<cdm10> CarlF1: I'd look around in the /proc part of the filesystem, if it's anywhere, it's there.
<thesaint4444> erUSUL :  it killed my machine...
<Lars_G> thesaint4444: btw does the directory /data1 exist?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: weird, indeed, chmod 777 Tibia again, then ./Tibia
<CarlF1> thesaint4444: you don't have 2 drives, or a /data1 dir? :)
<edd> i dunno...part of me wants to have everything work right away but i wonder if i'd get better at troubleshooting in linux if i just started with the basics and mounted everything manually
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: you still have the permission error?
<cdm10> CarlF1: Also, try installing the package sensors-applet. It lets you add a sensors thingy to your panel.
<NessieLiberation> CarlF1: it depends on chipsets as to whether it's supported, but lm-sensors is that controls it
<cdm10> edd: Ubuntu doesn't make you mount everything automatically...
<thesaint4444> CarlF1: yes it exists and i have 5 drives...
<Nikolas1994> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<cdm10> edd: i mean manually.
<cdm10> edd: It does everything for you, just like Ubuntu Ultimate.
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: are you in the directory?
<hypodyne> gday all
<Nikolas1994> yeah
<Nikolas1994> i put it on the desktop
<Nikolas1994> nikolasandreou@nikolasandreou-desktop:~/Desktop/Tibia$
<cdm10> edd: Ubuntu Ultimate is basically Ubuntu + a bunch of stuff you probably don't need and can install easily in Ubuntu anyway.
<edd> i know but I want to become more proficient with linux administration...what do you recommend I use to gain all the skills to do basic-moderate troubleshooting
<erUSUL> thesaint4444: except (checking the man page) that it should be 0 2 not 1 2 (the one couses linux to try to dump the fs)
<edd> ah ok....so basically UU is windows vista
<hypodyne> I want to use PGP to find out what its all about..
<damjan_> cafuego, are you there?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: before your pwd output showed that you were in ~/Documents/Tibia :S
<CarlF1> thesaint4444: see what this said: sudo mount /dev/hdb1      /data1
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: mm k, so are the extracted files in ~/Desktop/Tibia?
<cdm10> hypodyne: install the seahorse package (search for it in Add/REmove) and it'll give you a nice UI for PGP
<cdm10>  /gpg
<Nikolas1994> yes
<Nikolas1994> they are
<CarlF1> thesaint4444: also, what makes you think there is anything wrong?
<the_disheaver> nbcnews works fine in konq...
<NessieLiberation> edd: there's nowt in UU you cant easily do in U, but it isnt supported ;)
<hypodyne> Well I installed the GnomePGP.. will that do?
<cdm10> edd: Well, Ubuntu is designed to be easy to use... it'll do most things automatically for you. However, the core Linux functionality is still there. If you want something that makes you do everything manually, try Gentoo, or something like that.
<cdm10> hypodyne: I've always liked Seahorse better.
<edd> nessieliberation: whats nowt
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: hell, without the Terminal, if you just browse to it on the Desktop, and double-click the Tibia file, does it work?
<ader10> How do I measure the load on my GPU from command-line?
<astro76> hypodyne, I'd second the recommendation for Seahorse
<NessieLiberation> edd: english slang for nothing :P
<edd> ah ok lol nessie
<hypodyne> okay let me change it
<dn4> scguy318, any idea what it is called
<damjan_> I tried to update the distro to gusty gibbon, but the program stacked, why?
<CarlF1> ader10: uptime and top are handy
<Nikolas1994> no it doesnt
<edd> cdm10: i did noticed that gentoo is a pain in the ass to install though bc you need to compile before installing
<erklaerbaer_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<NessieLiberation> CarlF1: gpu load is above the range of those programs
<edd> did notice**
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: never heard that one, and I'm a native speaker...
<midtown> Hey guys, I see Tribe 4 apparently made the shutdown splash screen "smooth" but it still flashes to black for me on Tribe 5 and the Beta. I can't seem to find the bug to note this, any hints?
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: never mind, you mean english as in british.
<ader10> CarlF1: top only shows cpu I think
<cdm10> edd: Well, you wanted to do things manually :)
<NessieLiberation> cdm10: of course i do, americans dont speak proper english :P
<CarlF1> oh, G.  I read C.
<scguy318> danjam_: if you were trying to do a dist-upgrade, shouldn't do that
<cdm10> edd: I'd recommend just using Ubuntu, and slowly getting into the commandline stuff as you go along.
<scguy318> dn4: what?
<NessieLiberation> midtown: #ubuntu+1
<damjan_> scguy31, why not
<edd> cdm10: lol true...but im wondering....how do you compile before and what kind of tutorial should I go through to learn
<scguy318> damjan_: it will nicely break your system, lemme find the Gutsy release notes
<thesaint4444> CarlF1: you must specify the filesystem type...
<dn4> scguy318, just wondering if you knew the name of the stock ticker app
<scguy318> damjan_: theres a proper way to upgrade
<edd> cdm10: i want to learn how to compile bc that'll only make me that much better understand the OS but I'm not sure what to do
<scguy318> dn4: theres a GNOME applet called Invest I think
<cdm10> edd: Most things that you'll be compiling come with something called a configure script. You run that (navigate to the folder it's in, type ./configure) and then type make to compile it.
<scguy318> dn4: not sure how good that is
<ader10> How do I measure the load on my GPU from command-line?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: mmm
<cdm10> edd: but there's a lot more trickery going into it... sometimes you have to download additional packages to compile it.
<damjan_> scguy31, but I like the new screen setup feature
<NessieLiberation> !repeat > ader10
<cdm10> !repeat | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: try Wine?
<midtown> NessieLiberation, thanks!
<cdm10> NessieLiberation: damn, you beat me!
<damjan_> scguy31, can I install it for Feisty?
<Nikolas1994> i want to run the linux client for practising
<Nikolas1994> lol
<CarlF1> thesaint4444: you may have fs errors.  check with : ckfs /dev/hdb4
<Nikolas1994> it says permision denied
<Nikolas1994> still
<edd> cdm10: thats why it could be a pain lol. wouldn't I need an internet connection for that and without the right drivers you cant recognize the connection right?
<cdm10> edd: However, I almost never have to compile things... and I don't recommend learning how just for the hell of it. I'd just go with the flow until you NEED to compile something, then learn.
<ader10> heh, sorry for repeating guys, I just repeat it a little while after it scrolls off of my irc screen
<scguy318> damjan_: to upgrade, you have to do like gksudo update-manager -c -d
<lennon_x31> anyone knows where i can find the drives for a tv tuner enltv-fm of encore????
<cdm10> edd: Pretty much, yeah. I thought you said that the wifi thing is just a .deb?
<cdm10> ader10: well wait a little longer :)
<NessieLiberation> ader10: wait about 20 times longer
<damjan_> scguy31, that command I did
<cdm10> CarlF1: Do you mean fsck?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: strange the whole permission thing, can you right-click the file and check its permissions
<edd> cdm10: it is a .deb but I think with gentoo you need tar.gzs
<scguy318> damjan_: mm, dunno, best bet is to ask in #ubuntu+1
<CarlF1> cdm10: oh yeah.  that.  at least I didn't say mkfs :)
<Nikolas1994> yeah
<Nikolas1994> what should i check?
<damjan_> scguy31, ok
<cdm10> edd: I guess... but I'm not telling you to use gentoo, in fact, i think you should stick with Ubuntu as your main OS.
<NessieLiberation> Nikolas1994: or do ls -l, and check to see if it shows your username twice against the file
<damjan_> scguy31, but what about the screen & graph. program
<cdm10> edd: If you want to try Gentoo, try it on an older machine... it'll probably be easier to set up the hardware, and you won't sacrifice the ease-of-use of Ubuntu on your main machine.
<cdm10> CarlF1: lol, yeah.
<Nikolas1994> -rw-rw-rw- 1 nikolasandreou nikolasandreou  5175944 2007-06-26 13:36 Tibia
<scguy318> damjan_: what screen and graph program?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: strange that the chmod +x Tibia doesn't seem to be working
<edd> cdm10: oh absolutely, im going to be purchasing an older laptop so I can use that to get used to the compiling
<damjan_> scguy31, from gutsy, i want it in Feisty
<cdm10> edd: I have to go now, so direct all further questions to the chatroom :)
<edd> cdm10: thanks again i appreciate it :
<NessieLiberation> scguy318: the file is already owned by him
<scguy318> damjan_: you could try downloading the deb manually from packages.ubuntu.com and installing it locally, at your own risk
<lamerys> guys di you know how to get vista's bootloader back?
<scguy318> damjan_: or you could just wait 2 weeks
<Nikolas1994> =(
<damjan_> scguy31, I know, but what is the pack. name
<NessieLiberation> Nikolas1994: it sounds as if the file wants to run as root - now, if you trust it, you can use sudo, if not, dont run it
<Nikolas1994> i trust it
<wii> Tm_T: how do i get to the ops channel?
<scguy318> lamerys: boot Vista DVD, open up its command prompt, bootrec /fixmbr
<Nikolas1994> tell me what should i do with sudo
<NessieLiberation> wii: /j #ubuntu-ops
<scguy318> damjan_: i dunno
<NessieLiberation> Nikolas1994: is it a graphical app, or a command line one ?
<scguy318> NessieLiberation: i know
<scguy318> NessieLiberation: its a nice GL app
<scguy318> *OpenGL
<Nikolas1994> graphical
<NessieLiberation> Nikolas1994: then gksudo file
<PP|Spydon> How do I install Xubuntu on an old computer that doesn't want to boot cdrom?
<lamerys> scguy all i have is hp recovery program which is on my hard drive
<lamerys> im totally fucked by ubuntu
<lamerys> :D
<Nikolas1994> ok
<Nikolas1994> done
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.100.62.45]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Nikolas1994> i inserted my password
<Nikolas1994> now?
<scguy318> lamerys: why do you need Vista's boot loader?
<kempo> ich hab den hdaps patch wie spiele ich den ein? das ist ein kernel patch
<LjL> !de | kempo
<ubotu> kempo: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<scguy318> !de | kempo
<NessieLiberation> !de | kempo
<AndrewB> !de | kempo
<AndrewB> heh
<damjan_> who needs vista
<damjan_> vista is for lusers
<NessieLiberation> PP|Spydon: you can almost always change the boot order in the bios settings, that's usually reached by f2 or del on boot
<ryanakca> Anybody know if there's an audio equivalent of imagemagick? more specifically, I'm looking to remove the first 88 seconds of a .mp3
<scguy318> damjan_: you need it to play Halo 2 with DX10 :P
<ader10> now, now. Don't be a "JOIN LINUX OR ELSE!!1" nerd...
<ader10> :)
<damjan_> scguy31, I don't do games
<w4rd> ryanakca: possible LAME
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: does anything happen if you do chmod +x Tibia? any messages?
<NessieLiberation> ryanakca: lame can do that, so can audacity
<damjan_> <ryanakca> use audacity
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: that +x flag doesn't seem to be set
<PP|Spydon> No, NessieLiberation, not on old computers
<skinnypuppy1334> i've got a dell dimension 4600, does anyone know if it will support a single 1gig stick or if it requires pairs in banks/
<PP|Spydon> not this one in all case
<Nikolas1994> No messages
<ryanakca> damjan_: I'm looking for a CLI method.
<PP|Spydon> you can only change if you want to boot with floppy or not
<scguy318> damjan_: some of us do :P
<damjan_> <ryanakca> mono
<damjan_> scguy31, :)
<NessieLiberation> PP|Spydon: all computers ive ever used (even pre-CD drives) can be set if you find the right option
<scguy318> lamerys: so why do you need the Vista MBR? still asking here
<PP|Spydon> How old computers are you talking about here NessieLiberation ?
<NessieLiberation> PP|Spydon: um, 1990 is the oldest ive used recently
<rzimek78> how to check in the terminal if I have 10Mb or 100Mb/s local connection?
<damjan_> scguy31, with my nvidia ge-force mx 4400 with agp 8X, sure I can play games :)
<PP|Spydon> weird, then my bios really should have cd as an boot option
<damjan_> scguy31, mame games
<NessieLiberation> ryanakca: from cli, i'd take lame, or mplayer if lame cant do it right
<intr80__> rzimek78 : try lspci
<ryanakca> NessieLiberation: thanks
<intr80__> rzimek78 : probably it should give you an idea.
<rzimek78> ok
<Nikolas1994> scguy318 no other ideas?
<NessieLiberation> ryanakca: with mplayer it would be -ss 88 to start at position 88 seconds in
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: i guess the Wine route :(
<Fumoh> lol I'm doing a memtest from the live CD... I have zero passes, all errors.
<Fumoh> there's mah problem.
<Nikolas1994> what does this gksudo do?
<Pici> !gksudo | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  - See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<spuddogg_> anyone know how to enable my laptop's svideo out?
<lavender_dream> How do you configure your monitor refresh rate before the desktop bootup? I have my refresh rate at 75 but it's listed as 60 during bootup process causing some text bleeds.
<spuddogg_> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Nikolas1994> what if it's a commandline app?
<PP|Spydon> NessieLiberation, Do you know how to do if there really isn't an option for cd boot?
<damjan_> F12
<rzimek78> intr80__: hmm, but lspci lists all PCI devices and my network card is on the motherboard, not in PCI slot :(
<scguy318> Pici: why do we need to run a game as root anyway?
<intr80__> Pici: You should not run games as root
<Pici> scguy318: a game? I dont know.
<damjan_> Bye!
<Pici> intr80__: I didnt suggest it.
<intr80__> ok :)
<Pici> intr80__: scguy318, Nikolas1994 asked what gksudo was
<NessieLiberation> PP|Spydon: then maybe you're unlucky / if you check all the bios options, and you check the boot menu (usually control or f8 or f12), then i dunno
<PP|Spydon> there isn't even a boot menu NessieLiberation :P
<scguy318> Pici: ah
<heartsblood> is it possible to fix the "timestamp too far in the future" bug without restarting the system?
<Nikolas1994> Cannot open /home/nikolasandreou/Desktop/Tibia/Tibia: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<scguy318> heartsblood: synch with ntp server?
<heartsblood> if you mean in the X interface yes
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: is there any Properties in Nautlius that allows you to change permissions?
<heartsblood> and sudo -K didn't work either
<Nikolas1994> Nautlius?
<Nikolas1994> What's this?
<john280z_> I deleted my lower Panel, is their a config file somewhere I can edit?
<Pici> john280z_: Right click on the upper panel and click 'new panel'
<cubesis> hey
<NessieLiberation> anyway... night folks
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: the GNOME file manager
<cubesis> anyone running a two socket amd dual core
<nomaS> any idea to resume a download file on mozilla firefox ?
<cubesis> im downloading server edition 64 bit ubuntu and wondering if it works
<cubesis> for amd's dual socket amd 64 fx-74
<cubesis> anyone know if theres anyone running that?
<PP|Spydon> Does anyone know how to boot a xubuntu cd from an ooold computer?
<scguy318> Nikolas1994: other than that I would suggest Wine
<LinuxJuggalo> cubesis: x64 is made specially for those types of processors
<Nikolas1994> k
<cubesis> but its two cpu's
<cubesis> so thats why i ask
<PP|Spydon> that doesn't have any boot settings in bios
<cubesis> like 4 cores
<john280z_> Pici, Thanks a bunch !   :)
<cubesis> later upgradeable to 8 cores with barcelona
<cubesis> i know it runs the dual core amd
<cubesis> but i am getting the new 2 socket dual core
<LinuxJuggalo> cubesis: theres no problem with that, Linux detects all types of dual processors
<cubesis> like 2 cpu's on the mb
<SlimeyPete> cubesis: it'll work fine
<cubesis> anyone run server edition ubuntu?
<LinuxJuggalo> cubesis: my server has 2 xeon quadcore processors and runs on RHEL5 just fine
<cubesis> i wanna find some cool features
<SlimeyPete> Linux will treat it as four processes (as far as you can see, as the user, anyway)
<Frogzoo> !anyone | cubesis
<SlimeyPete> *processors
<ubotu> cubesis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cubesis> i have webhosting with that juggalo
<cubesis> its fast!
<cubesis> lol this is my first time on irc
<cubesis> so what are some good server features :)
<cubesis> does it still have all the goodies that are on desktop version
<cubesis> im asking because i am on desktop and like it alot but i am building a server pc and i am downloading the server edition
<thesaint4444> CarlF1: thanks for the help!
<john280z_> cubesis: I don't think so, no Gnome
<CarlF1> sure
<cubesis> no gnome, lol cancel download
<marko-ubuntu> cubesis-  nope, server version runs in command line   interface
<LinuxJuggalo> cubesis: a server install will just be a shell terminal
<bl4cktone> hey guys, I was in the middle of downloading Gutsy and my power went out.  started back up and now it ask me to do a partial upgrade so I clicked on that and now it's saying "Could not calculate the upgrade"  If anyone knows how to get the update going again please let me know
<cubesis> good thing i asked
<cubesis> i need a gui
<cubesis> i am not super smart
<marko-ubuntu> ;*)
<scguy318> cubesis: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after installing the server edition?
<marko-ubuntu> oops
<cubesis> and anyway its gonna be a home media pc
<Frogzoo> cubesis: you can install a dte if you want, though usually you don't want x on a server
<scguy318> yep
<cubesis> so i could install server edition and just install desktop too
<SlimeyPete> cubesis: sure
<astro76> cubesis, just install the desktop edition, there's no reason it can't be a server...
<cubesis> sorry but i am not too smart could you tell me what server edition would be good for
<LinuxJuggalo> cubesis: yes, but i do not recommend GUI's on a server
<d4rkmonkey> cubesis the server edition is good for servers
<SlimeyPete> cubesis: server edition is just the same OS, without the desktop environment
<cubesis> well its a personal server
<SlimeyPete> so if you're going to run a server but want graphics, just use the desktop CD
<g0dd3ss> Hai friendz, on windoze, I used an app called ai roboform which automatically saved and filled forms and logins in my browser, and stored them in encrypted files, is there something similar for linux?
<d4rkmonkey> cubesis if you don't know how to get around without a gui, just install the desktop CD
<LinuxJuggalo> !server | cubesis
<cubesis> i already have a webhost so this one is personal
<ubotu> cubesis: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<astro76> cubesis, but since this is for your personal lan, and considering you are a beginner, just use the desktop
<ror> g0dd3ss, there'll be firefox extensions to do that
<cubesis> thanks ubotu
<marko-ubuntu> cubesis-  i run mys server on desktop version, when i dont use desktop i close down gnome, gdm ...
<cubesis> yeah i suppose i won't cancel the download, but i do think the new build is going to need the desktop version
<scguy318> cubesis: ubotu is a bot :)
<cubesis> <n00b
<cubesis> hardcore
<cubesis> thanks for letting me know about dual socket cpu support and ubuntu server edition
<wayneward> greetings
<cubesis> you guys are good people
<wayneward> i need help on installing ati driver if possible anyone help one minute
<wayneward> i have followed instructions but getting no were!!!
<riotkittie> which ati driver are you installing, wayneward ?
<cubesis> and i am not a beginner to ubuntu, just not an advanced user
<wayneward> i tried the apt get install way i need 3d acceleration
<wayneward> if possible
<cubesis> i have had it on my athlon xp 2100 for a couple years
<wayneward> the standard driver doesnt do this!
<wayneward> its a radeon 9200
<wayneward> and ive just installed feisty and updated fully
<riotkittie> ah. i have no clue about that, wayneward. sorry. :|
<wayneward> no worries i tried various howto on the internet but had no joy
<martin_> really? - I tried the first howto I found, worked perfectly
<marko-ubuntu> do you have a laptop wayneward ?
<martin_> let me see if I can find it again
<wayneward> no a machine not a laptop
<cubesis> could anyone help me out with the names of some 64 bit software on ubuntu?
<wayneward> the instructions were straight forward but no i have a terminal!!
<cubesis> i want to take advantage of the 64 bit processor's
<cubesis> no terminal?
<Theyain> Anyone here think they can help me with an xorg problem?
<freakazoid0223> wayneward: can you boot into safe mode?
<bl4cktone> hey guys, I was in the middle of downloading Gutsy and my power went out.  started back up and now it ask me to do a partial upgrade so I clicked on that and now it's saying "Could not calculate the upgrade"  If anyone knows how to get the update going again please let me know
<wayneward> im in a terminal and adding ati line back so i can get it working again but without acceleration for now...
<cubesis> uh redo the install from the start and do a fresh partition
<bl4cktone> but I'm doing an upgrade
<martin_> cubesis: I think he meant he had a desktop, not a laptop (not that he does not have a terminal ;) )
<cubesis> re install the package manager
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: restart the upgrade
<wayneward> yes a desktop
<martin_> wayneward: have you tried installing the driver directly from ATI ?
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: does it say it wants to do a partial upgrade when you restart it?
<wayneward> im back in x now no ill try that now.......
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: yes
<Theyain> I need help with an xorg problem.  for some reason it keeps freezing after I log in.  And when it freezes, the entire thing freezes.
<bl4cktone> ok I did it over again with gksu "update-manager -c -d
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: come to #ubuntu+1 please
<bl4cktone> IdleOne: seems to be working now
<marko-ubuntu> dont know if this worx with your card.,, but i find this solution for some ati cards with radeon chipset   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39604/plain/
<Theyain> right now I am in gnome fail safe mode
<cubesis> what some cool 64 bit stuff???
<IdleOne> bl4cktone: ok cool. gutsy support in #ubuntu+1 until official release
<cubesis> is there a gaming channel
<wayneward> im getting ati drivers now see how i get on is it pretty straight forward with ati driver from ati site??
<Theyain> Hello?
<Frogzoo> !games | cubesis
<ubotu> cubesis: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cubesis> i seen that
<cubesis> oh oops bot again
<cubesis> thanks frogzoo im gonna check it out
<cubesis> what !games?
<cubesis> didn't work
<Theyain> So, can anyone help me?
<cubesis> i hope unreal tournament 3 is 64 bit
<Yoman> is there any way I can run files with c++ language?
<Yoman> in shell
<ader10> How can I have 2 sessions of X?
<ader10> I'd like to run compiz and opengl games at the same time
<ader10> I know it's possible
<freakazoid0223> cubesis :unreal tournament supports 64 bit procs so I would think so
<freakazoid0223> 2k7
<cubesis> yeah yoman get bluefish and learn how to use it
<PP|Spydon> Tell <NessieLiberation> that he/she was right and that im thankful, bye!
<cubesis> yeah supports but i hope its coded to take advantage of it
<d4rkmonkey> Yoman I'm not sure but make them executabel first, like chmod +x <file> then type <filename> so if its in your homedirectory and is called like aweseme chmode +x ~/awesome ~/awesome
<cubesis> i spent a lot to build a quad core amd system
<cubesis> and i want to take advantage of it
<d4rkmonkey> Yoman or do what cubesis said, I don't know that much about c++
<Yoman> kay thx :):)
<freakazoid0223> 64 bit version has enhanced graphics
<smultron> how do i get Keyring to auto-start without asking me for a password every time i turn the computer on? i've tried the pam-keyring thing suggested in the forms, but no luck
<cubesis> right now amd just release amd quad core cpu
<Yoman> d4rkmonkey: if I make them executable and run them I get lotsa command not founds
<cubesis> and my mainboard that i just bought has 2 sockets that will support it
<Theyain> So, let me guess, no one here knows enough about xorg to help me at all?
<cubesis> but for now i bought 2 dual core fx-72's
<jshipley> does anybody know much about configuring wireless networking from the command prompt (no gui utilities)?
<cubesis> but in a year when the price goes down i will get the quad cores!!
<Yoman> Theyain: sry not me :/
<cubesis> its gonna be a sweet home media pc, anyone know whats some good software
<cubesis> just in general for a media pc
<cubesis> i know about drivers and everything
<scguy318> jshipley: i imagine iwconfig
<d4rkmonkey> Yoman I have no idea than, I've never used C++ yet
<chamunks> is there a more recent eyecandy tutorial because the one on the ubuntuguide.org is totally bogus and keeps irrecoverably screwing with my system and the one that uses envy gives my xorg errors that dont produce error reports in X
<cubesis> but like you guys gotta be using some cool software i don't know about
<scguy318> Yoamn: your quesiton?
<astro76> smultron, did you delete the existing keyring so the password can be set to your user password?
<Yoman> wanna run a c++ file called something.conf
<d4rkmonkey> chamunks there is built in desktop effects on feisty(compiz is what that uses) and theres compiz-fusion on gutsy, that enough eye candy for you?
<jshipley> scguy318: I'm using iwconfig, but it doesn't seem to be connecting to my router.
<Yoman> to configure my soundcard
<scguy318> Yoman: you'll have to compile it
<wii> IN HERE GOES TO FAST
<smultron> astro76: they're both the same to begin with. i only have one password
<Yoman> the is no configure fle
<scguy318> jshipley: ditto for the NetworkManager?
<wii> Mii can not survive in here
<scguy318> Yoman: you dont need a configure file to make
<scguy318> Yoman: just supply some arguments to g++
<d4rkmonkey> wii what are you talking about now?
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, sorry for the tone of frustration i have just had it working before with no real effort what so ever but for some reason this time around it just keeps killing my system
<wii> nothing
<scguy318> Yoman: man g++ if you want to know
<d4rkmonkey> wii then please be quiet.
<wii> just shut up and talk
<jshipley> scguy318: It's a server install, no X windows installed
<Yoman> scguy318: kay :)
<void^> Yoman: how do you know it's a "c++ file"?
<scguy318> jshipley: ah
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, has gutsy been released yet? I have been kindof out of the checking digg loop fora bit
<Yoman> void^: the code
<wii> dont mine me im just mad
<reya276> one of my laptops crashed and it says that I have multiple duplicate blocks in use and that I need to do a manual fsck but that apt is not install and it takes me to a command prompt. The funny part is that it tells me to do 'apt-get install apt' to get apt
<d4rkmonkey> chamunks no, it will be released really soon though, I believe october 18.
<astro76> smultron, and you edited /etc/pam.d/gdm ?
<scguy318> wii: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<LjL> wii: do you want to be banned from here as well?
<void^> Yoman: and it's called "something.conf"?
<Yoman> yea
<d4rkmonkey> chamunks the beta is fairly stable if you really want to try it out, but go to #ubuntu+1 for help with that
<Yoman> tbh all I want is sound for flash in firefox2
<scguy318> jshipley: mm, what card
<wii> LjL: lol i dont chat in here so it doesnt mater
<Yoman> can't get what is wrong
<chamunks> I just dont want to have to reinstall my system again after like 2 reinstalls in the past 48
<cubesi1> does anyone know what i could use to rip my dvds to hard drive for viewing
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, I just dont want to have to reinstall my system again after like 2 reinstalls in the past 48
<scguy318> wii: if you wish to discuss off-topic matters, then please hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic, the channel is quite busy
<astro76> cubesi1, dvd::rip
<cubesi1> dvd::rip ?
<IdleOne> LjL: that looked like a request from wii to be banned
<cubesi1> like that
<wii> scguy318: im allready there
<jshipley> scguy318: It's a Linksys WMP54G with a RT2500 chipset.  The card seems to be recognized, but it's not connecting to my router
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, i basically use compiz for the hotkeys and for the whole productivity aspects
<scguy318> jshipley: have you tried using ndiswrapper? yeah, i know, but I have gotten it to work every time
<wii> o_O
<astro76> !info dvd::rip | cubesi1
<ubotu> cubesi1: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<ader10> How do I get 2 sessions of X?
<ader10> I want to be able to use compiz for the helpful wm things and to show off but I also want to be able to play openGL games at the same time.
<ader10> I know it's possible.
<wii> Miioo sowiii
<LjL> IdleOne: it kind of did, but i'm sure he'll let us know for sure
<smultron> yep. i did the @include common-pamkeyring
<scguy318> jshipley: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<LjL> like he's done now
<smultron> astro76:
<Yoman> I read "audiowrapper --alsa -- /usr/lib/firefox/firefox $@ " on the net don't understand what audiowrapper is supposed to be
<d4rkmonkey> chamunks what kinds of things are you looking for in eyecandy? and you can try #ubuntu-effects they might be able to give better help then me.
<IdleOne> LjL: they always do :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
<scguy318> Yoman: you have to compile the fine C++ app?
<Theyain> Can anyone here help me with an xorg problem?
<jshipley> scguy318: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<scguy318> Yoman: its not exactly a scripting language
<d4rkmonkey> !ask | Theyain
<scguy318> jshipley: np
<ubotu> Theyain: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, true true i was basically hoping for a more recent tutorial but to tell ya the truth ill jump into that channel thanks
<Yoman> scguy318: you installed firefox with flash? =)
<cubesi1> does dvd rip work on most dvd's?
<astro76> smultron, and you are using Gnome with gdm correct? maybe you need to restart gdm... sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<d4rkmonkey> !beryl | chamunks
<ubotu> chamunks: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<d4rkmonkey> chamunks ahhh sorry, I thought that had a link in it
<scguy318> Yoman: yeah, flashplugin-nonfree?
<cubesi1> and how much space is an average movie
<Yoman> scguy318: non-free?
<scguy318> Yoman: thats the package name
<d4rkmonkey> cubesi1 like do you mean a whole DVD or just the movie?
<smultron> astro76: wouldn't that be restarted when i reboot the computer?
<scguy318> Yoman: the Flash plugin isn't exactly open-source
<astro76> cubesi1, you can change the compression settings
<Yoman> scguy318: yum install flashplugin-nonfree?
<astro76> smultron, indeed
<cubesi1> well if i could take of the ads yeah just the movie
<Yoman> scguy318: that one actually works?
<scguy318> Yoman: no, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Theyain> for some reason after I log in, xorg will crash with in a few minutes.  This has now happened several times.  The only way for me to do anything right now is through fail safe GNOME.  Does anyone have any clue as what I should do?  And I would rather have to reinstall ubu on my box
<smultron> astro76: have you successfully done this yourself?
<guru> does anyone here have this type of tv tuner card? Conexant CX23880
<astro76> smultron, yes
<scguy318> Yoman: Ubuntu uses APT, so apt-get
<Yoman> scguy318: Im not ubuntu xD
<wayneward> the ati installer hasnt worked im going to reinstall and try the ati installer from fresh is there anything i need to do from a clean system or just install the driver and run aticonfig and reboot or is that it??
<d4rkmonkey> cubesi1 the last whole DVD I turned into a .iso was about 3 gigs, it was The Prestige, but when I download movies they are usually around 700 mb
<scguy318> Yoman: then you shouldn't be here
<astro76> smultron, I think you should try deleting your keyring anyway
<scguy318> Yoman: what distro?
<Yoman> scguy318: but still linux :P
<Nashu> (a little off topic 4)d4RMONKEY : you get payed for that job man ? cause its crazy in this place... and how can you do that???
<Yoman> scguy318: centos
<smultron> astro76: where is that?
<cubesi1> yeah i won't be downloading
<Yoman> scguy318: centos5
<scguy318> Yoman: #centos
<cubesi1> and i want to rip the to probably mpeg or whatever else
<cubesi1> not an ido
<scguy318> Yoman: you'll find better help than here
<cubesi1> iso
<astro76> smultron, ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring
<d4rkmonkey> Nashu what job?
<IdleOne> Yoman: then search the centos repos for a flash package or try #centos
<cubesi1> this room should be renamed the oracle
<marko-ubuntu> jshipley-  search for rt2500 in aptitude or synaptic
<Nashu> answering all the guys here... fast, very fast, on topic ALL the time
<astro76> smultron, then restart gdm and relogin
<ader10> How do I get 2 sessions of X?
<ader10> I want to be able to use the WM features and play OpenGL games at the same time.
<ader10> I know it's possible, any help?
<Yoman> scguy318: oh well :P thx :)
<Nashu> generating solution after solution...
<smultron> astro, ok, trying now
<smultron> astro76:
<astro76> :D
<cubesi1> yeah dvdrip does it to avi, sweet
<d4rkmonkey> Nashu nope, I wish I did, I'm 14 and need some sort of job to make money, I'm just super bored right now, and don't feel like watching TV...
<d4rkmonkey> Nashu its something to do when I'm on the computer and get really bored, plus I feel like I'm giving back to the community
<Nashu> ok :)
<scguy318> d4rkmonkey: pay attention in school :)
<cubesi1> sell webhosting
<d4rkmonkey> scguy318 I didn't go to school today, I'm sick... and its like 8:00 PM here.
<Theyain> Also, I have the Kubuntu desktop and Xubuntu Desktops installed
<scguy318> d4rkmonkey: or do something academically challenging, or play games :P
<guru> when i do `sudo modprobe cx8800 card=12 tuner=43` i receive the following message: FATAL: Error inserting cx8800 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/cx88/cx8800.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ader10> How do I get 2 sessions of X?
<ader10> I want to be able to use the WM features and play OpenGL games at the same time.
<ader10> I know it's possible, any help?
<guru> is there a special way to pass the parameters to the cx8800 module?
<cubesi1> ader would that mean you would hook up 2 mouses and keyboards
<IdleOne> ader10: please dont repeat every 2 minutes
<scguy318> ader10: not sure, #xorg?
<chamunks> d4rkmonkey, thats all good thanks tho!
<ader10> cubesi1: No
<cubesi1> to go along with it
<smultron> astro76: cool, seems to have worked. i'll do a full reboot just to check
<Nashu> ader10 : just use 2 virtual desktops
<cubesi1> well then how would you use them at the same time
<Nashu> ader10 : sorry workspaces
<ader10> Nashu: You obviously haven't tried to play an opengl fps and have compiz running at the same time
<scguy318> cubesi1: no, and why?
<d4rkmonkey> scguy318 I would be playing Halo 3 right now, cept I'm not allowed to be playing games until sunday because I got in a bunch of trouble, and I don't learn much useful things at school anyways,  I've been working on a website-type thing, but I procrastinate too much, and am still on the login script
<mago> hola
<scguy318> d4rkmonkey: im jel0s :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<mago> help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cubesi1> well i just don't see that point of 2 desktops if you can't have a 2nd mouse and keyboard
<Nashu> ader10 : starting 2 X wont help much in this case...
<d4rkmonkey> scguy318 lol anyways, I gotta stop being offtopic
<scguy318> mago: hola, hablas espanol o portugues?
<cubesi1> just for more workspace not for games
<wii> w
<Heygabe> The window doecorations go away when I enable "effects."
<cubesi1> which is what i thought he was talking about
<Fiveohthree> hey all
<mago> espaol
<scguy318> !es | mago
<ubotu> mago: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> LjL: wii is back ban evading
<ader10> Nashu: Yes, it does. I know someone who does it.
<LjL> IdleOne: no, i've unbanned him.
<mago> ok
<IdleOne> oh lol just saw that
<Fiveohthree> so i just installed ubuntu and got apache.. now what do i do to publish pages online
<mago> bay
<scguy318> adios
<LjL> wii: no. random. nonsense.
<xp_killer> IdleOne: jelouse
<cubesi1> fiveohthree buy a domain and point its dns to you
<Nashu> ader10: tried ALTF1 startx, ALTF@ startx?
<IdleOne> xp_killer: of?
<cubesi1> or use your ip
<LjL> IdleOne: ssssh.
<xp_killer> IdleOne: mii coming back
<Nashu> ader10: *ALTF2
<ader10> Yes, it says a server is already running
<Fiveohthree> yea  i gana use my ip for now.  but where do i put files ... like windows iss has root folder
<LjL> xp_killer: didn't i just say "no random nonsense"?
<smultron> astro76: i did a full reboot, now it's asking me for my wireless network password
<jshipley> ! I got my wireless working for my server, thanks
<ader10> (It doesn't matter if it's alt f1 or f2
<IdleOne> xp_killer: yeah thats it!
<astro76> smultron, you'll need to enter it the first time, you deleted your keyring
<wayneward> i dont see ati driver in Restricted Driver Manager do i have to install the driver feom ati site 1st to see this?
<cubesi1> yeah i dunno sorry
<Heygabe> My window decorations go away when I enable "Visual effects."  Why!?!?
<LjL> xp_killer: if you have an Ubuntu support question, ask. otherwise, have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic - last warning.
<xp_killer> LjL: i didnt understand say things like u would want a child to understand
<cubesi1> i will go there thanks ljl
<LjL> xp_killer: i just did.
<scguy318> wayneward: if you're using a legacy, then no point, the open-source driver would do
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to fix this error with latex "! LaTeX Error: File `calligra.sty' not found."?
<Fiveohthree> i have support qeustion
<Fiveohthree> i t hink
<scguy318> !ati | wayneward
<ubotu> wayneward: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scguy318> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Fiveohthree> need to find the root folder apache made
<scguy318> jshipley: np
<Theyain> does anyone have any idea as to why my Xorg keeps crash after I log in (takes a few minutes)
<wayneward> will legacy do 3d like play wolfenstein etc
<xp_killer> laters
<Sable> Anytime I use an ubuntu updater (package manager, update manager, etc) either through the gui or command line, about 15 seconds after the download starts, I disconnect from the router, but the network manager still says I'm connected (I can't even ping my router) this happens with multiple cards.  any ideas?
<Fiveohthree> should i try other room?
<preaction> wayneward, wolfenstein isn't actually 3d
<Fiveohthree> or apache channel?
<Nashu> ubotu : how to start 2 X in the same time, have any idea?
<Rawkit> how does one get rid of the text in toolbar (below the icons) in nautilus?
<preaction> Fiveohthree, /var/www/htdocs if i'm not mistaken
<smultron> astro76: now it's asking to make a new Keyring password
<mungewell> Can anyone confirm which Win32 applications the Gutsy Live CD will contain?
<wayneward> i mean games that require hardware acceleration sorry
<scguy318> Nashu: ubotu is a bot :)
<IdleOne> Nashu: ubotu is not human it is a bot
<astro76> smultron, I can't remember if it should do that or not, try setting to your user password
<jshipley> mungewell: Gutsy is supposed to include win32 applications?
<IdleOne> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Heygabe> Does anyone know how to make my Window Decorations come back when I enable Visual Effects?
<scguy318> mungewell: zero
<ader10> lol, yum
<scguy318> mungewell: Win32 apps don't run natively :)
<Nashu> ahaaa :D
<ader10> somebody doesn't like RHEL I guess
<smultron> astro76: ok, i'll try another reboot now
<preaction> wayneward, no. you need the binary drivers
<astro76> smultron, logging out and loggin in should be sufficient
<Sable> Anytime I use an ubuntu updater (package manager, update manager, etc) either through the gui or command line, about 15 seconds after the download starts, I disconnect from the router, but the network manager still says I'm connected (I can't even ping my router) this happens with multiple cards.  any ideas?
<IdleOne> Nashu: have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> Sable: router malfunction? bad cable?
<ader10> mungewell: You can use wine (winehq.org) to run win32 apps
<mungewell> scguy318: the previous LiveCDs have contained a few (Firefox/OpenOffice) windows applications, to run on windows machines prior to installing Ubuntu.
<scguy318> mungewell: ahhhh
<scguy318> mungewell: the Windows portion
<Nashu> ok guys... question for everyone else (meaning except ubotu) : how tostart 2 sessions of X server?
<ader10> Oh, I know what mungwell is saying. If you pop the cd in while windows is on it has some apps to install
<scguy318> mungewell: i'm not exactly sure
<Nashu> going there right now
<smultron> astro76: nope, asking for a password again
<heartsblood> how do I force remove a package?
<scguy318> Nashu: i recall there was a thread on Ubuntu Forums Gaming & Leisure that had instructions on how to spawn a separate X session
<scguy318> Nashu: the pinned Wine stickyh
<mungewell> the Beta ISO is only 550MB, so I guess they are leaving space....
<heartsblood> ttf-opensymbol is causing apt to return errors
<scguy318> heartsblood: I think that's a known bug
<astro76> Nashu, an easy way is to edit your menu and enable the New Login item in System Tools (assuming your running regular Ubuntu/Gnome)
<heartsblood> hmm
<wayneward_> sorry got chopped of!
<scguy318> heartsblood: im too lazy to search Launchpad
<Sable> scguy: its a wireless USB adapter.  Everything works fine in windows and with other computers.  I can download files and do internet stuff jsut find, its only the ubuntu update tools that casee the problem
<scguy318> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to fix this error with latex: "! LaTeX Error: File `calligra.sty' not found."?
<guru> how do i get the "[1554:4811] " formatted information from lspci?
<astro76> smultron, have you done it according to these directions? http://staff.xiaoka.com/smoku/2007/05/17/password-hell-resolved/
<scguy318> Sable: strange, perhaps your device can't handle the speed? :(
<astro76> smultron, note, seahorse isn't strictly necessary but it's nice to have
<heartsblood> why hello netsplit
<Pelo> guru,  try searchhing for the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<scguy318> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<wayneward_> i tried the install from repositires but wont work for hardware acceleration so was going to try binary
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<warfaren> pc10.. that sucker flooded everyone out
<guru> m...m...mega CTCP
<warfaren> 02:18:29  Quit: PC10 n=isecretl@198.4.175.38 Remote closed the connection
<Pelo> sigh ...
<scguy318> heartsblood: not a netsplit, more like yet another flood attack
<Pelo> I don'T see why sme ppl do this to support channels. if they want to mess around they should do it on dal.net
<guru> Pelo: it's not an error message - i'm attempting to find the manufacturer and vendor information
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<scguy318> Pelo: the popularity count has something to do with it, anywayzzzz
<preaction> note to self: be glad that xchat for aqua throttles CTCP VERSION responses...
<Pelo> guru,  sorry maybe my help was not for you
<warfaren> i dont see why everyone doesnt protect themselves from the dccsploit anyway:P
<LadyNikon> Pelo: i would tell you but then it would be off topic
<guru> Pelo: no problem
<GuHHH> wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL-Temp]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by mneptok
<preaction> warfaren, it wasn't the DCC exploit that was the problem, it's that some clients don't throttle responses to CTCP VERSION or other auto-response requests
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<warfaren> oh
<nalioth> warfaren: this wasn't the dcc exploit (and more can be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> can we get back to supporting ppl now ?
<LadyNikon> heh
<warfaren> alright, sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to fix this error with latex: "! LaTeX Error: File `calligra.sty' not found."?
<LjL> !traffic
<Pelo> mikebot,   you were the one I was aming for earler,  do a forum search for the error msg , www.ubuntuforums.org
<mikebot> Pelo: Thanks; I found something, but I couldn't understand it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> mikebot,  gimme the short version of it and I'll try to help
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - we have just experienced problems. Some of you have been involuntarily removed from the IRC network. We are sorry for the inconvenience. NOTICE - You need to be registered in order to speak, please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jscinoz> God damn i love Ubuntu + ext3
<Pelo> LjL,   botabuse ?
<jscinoz> recovered from a partial partition resize :)
<mikebot> Pelo: Basically when I try to do latex blah.tex, I get that error.
<mikebot> Pelo: And I don't know how to fix it.
<ader10> ....
<Pelo> mikebot,  I meant the short version of the tip you found in the forum
<ader10> How do I get 2 sessions of X? I want to be able to use the WM features and play OpenGL games at the same time... help?
<b0nza1> has anyone seen an error with dbus on the beta upgrade?
<mikebot> Pelo: Oh, it says: A workaround can be done by manually putting calligra.sty, callig15.mf, and calligra.mf in the current directory or somewhere where LaTeX can find them.
<Pelo> b0nza1,  we don'T hold with no beta in here you want the +1 chanel
<mikebot> Pelo: But I don't want to have to put those files in every file I have tex files.
<IdleOne> ader10: I think that question might be better suited for #ubuntu-effects
<scguy318> Nashu: i recall there was a thread on Ubuntu Forums Gaming & Leisure that had instructions on how to spawn a separate X session, the Wine sticky
<LjL> Pelo, lag.
<LjL> Pelo: non-natural lag, for that matter.
<b0nza1> mm k
<ader10> IdleOne: Nobody's answered my question. In fact, nobody has said a thing in there for 5 minutes
<Pelo> mikebot,  I suggest you look for a folder with .sty files already in them or for a lateX folder and put the files in question in there
<scguy318> ader10: i recall there was a thread on Ubuntu Forums Gaming & Leisure that had instructions on how to spawn a separate X session, the Wine sticky
<IdleOne> ader10: ask your question and be patient. asking every minute wont get you the answer any quicker and will annoy the rest of us
<Pelo> LjL, regardless I made a note to keep an eye on you in case you do it again ,  consider yourself on notice ;-)
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, I'll look for that; do you know where I can get those files in question?
<Pelo> mikebot, google
<mikebot> K, thx.
<IdleOne> lol @ Pelo
<dibblego> why does opening a PDF now produce a blank document in the PDF viewer?
<Pelo> mikebot, they look to me like font files
<Pelo> dibblego,  I think that is because it is the latest version of the format, I got that to on occasion
<LjL-Temp> NOTICE - we have just experienced problems. Some of you have been involuntarily removed from the IRC network. We are sorry for the inconvenience. NOTICE - You need to be registered in order to speak, please follow the instructions at  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<dibblego> Pelo, no, these are documents that I've been able to open before
* Pelo puts a check mark next to LjL ' s name on his little list
<mikebot> Pelo: Bleh, 493 sty files.
<Pelo> dibblego, try and move them around
<dibblego> Pelo, move what around?
<dibblego> Pelo, there is no scroll bar, since the document is empty
<Pelo> mikebot,  but are they in the same folder ? or are some in a LateX related folder ?
<Pelo> dibblego,  zoom ?
<mikebot> Pelo: Lots of latex folders
<Pelo> dibblego,  what does the page count show ?
<dibblego> Pelo, Zoom In and Zoom Out and greyed out
<dibblego> Pelo, the correct number of pages (4 in this case)
<Jumbalia> I have to open terminal and type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper everytime i start ubuntu so that my wirless works.  Is there a way to make that happen on startup
<Pelo> dibblego,  try changing page
<Dak0ta>  /msg nickserv link DaKoTa futpizde
<Pelo> dibblego,  in other words  , mess with it a bit , see if it triggers soemthing
<LjL> Dak0ta: change that password - and next time, avoid putting a space before the command.
<Dak0ta> :)
<Dak0ta> yeah
<dibblego> Pelo, yeah, all I can do is use the menu at the top, which when the menu goes back, leaves a white background (changing page numbers does nothing)
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by LjL
<Pelo> Jumbalia, menu > system > prefs > session >  3rd tab,  save session
<dibblego> any other application to open a PDF?
<heydabop> Emerald isn't fetching any themes.
<Pelo> dibblego, not much else I can recommend,  exectp getting  acroreed from adobe
<dibblego> Pelo, there is nothing else open source?
<Pelo> heydabop, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Jumbalia> Pelo: I've already done that
<heydabop> no one's there
<Pelo> dibblego, not that I know , I donT use pdf s a lot
<DShepherd> putting the command in /etc/rc.local would be better?
<l_r> hello
<heydabop> no active helper at least
<DShepherd> Pelo, ^
<dibblego> Pelo, thanks
<l_r> i need the deb for vmware 2.0 for ubuntu. any idea?
<charlienailed> hey everyone, is it possible to burn a cd inside the live cd environment if you only have one drive?
<Jumbalia> Dshepherd: was that pointed towards me?
<charlienailed> one cd burner i mean
<cyph3x> hey guys... i just started my laptop up from hibernation and i couldnt connect to any wireless connections and my sound gave out.. any ideas?
<Pelo> DShepherd, probably but I'M not leet enough to recommend stuff like that
<kevinl> hello
<IdleOne> l_r: packages.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Jumbalia,  I think DShepherd  's was intended for you
<Jumbalia> k
<kevinl> i have a compaq laptop. When i plug in headphones, it works but does not mute the speakers. Other people on airplanes dont like this. Any hints?
<eric> #ubuntu+1  for gutsy upgrade channel right?
<charlienailed> anyone? is it possible to eject the live cd while using it?
<frostburn> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<ader10> My question has remained unanswered for a long time...
<DShepherd> Jumbalia, no. it was directed to Pelo. but you can try it out nonetheles
<IdleOne> !patience | ader10
<ubotu> ader10: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> ader10,  the skill set of the ppl in this channel changes regularly,  we don't know everything , try againg later , or try in the forum
<bob12312> guys I need help
<Fiveohthree> can anyone help me with some apache ip stuff. channel apache is dead...
<DShepherd> charlienailed, i dont think you can burn a cd when there's a live cd in your only optical drive.
<Pelo> bob12312,  we need questions
<bob12312> I have 7.04 ubuntu and my internet works, and video works...but! My sound doesnt work
<v_> TURN ON THE NEWS WAR WITH IRAN!
<eric> could someone redirect me to the gutsy upgrade channel please please
<astro76> !offtopic | v_
<ubotu> v_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<trdracer> guys im having trouble finishing this install.
<eric> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<trdracer> saying something about the root file not being identified
<IdleOne> !gutsy | eric
<ubotu> eric: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<v_> President is going to speak, they just launched a bombing campaign
<trdracer> missile defense system
<IdleOne> v_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<eric> i love that bot its so friendly
<bob12312> Guys! I put in lspci in the terminal...and my sound card showed up but in alsa only my headset shows up I want the sound through my speakers
<IdleOne> !sound | bob12312
<ubotu> bob12312: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<drunkenmonkee>  can anyone here help me set up hpodder with cron. I don't understand the mail log...newbie here
<l_r> IdleOne, i need the deb for vmware-player 2.x not the old 1.x in the repos
<IdleOne> l_r: if it isnt in the repo then there is no deb
<bob12312> IdleOne I tried that, but only my headset shows up (theres only one option in change device box)
<trdracer> anyone please?
<DShepherd> l_r, have you tried googling?
<trdracer> having trouble on the partitioning
<l_r> DShepherd, yes, there's nothing useful for ubuntu
<IdleOne> l_r: maybe debian has a deb for it but it might not work with ubuntu
<l_r> why don't they update vmware?
<usuario> usuario
<DShepherd> l_r, who knows?
<l_r> god
<usuario> vai todo mundo tomar no c
<trdracer> hello
<trdracer> "No root file system is defined.
<trdracer> Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<usuario> fokyou
<bob12312> Guys can someone help me my soundcards not showing up in alsa...I cant hear a thing on linux!!
<l_r> bob12312, try to increase the volume
<a90lfredo> wooooooooooooooow
<threethirty> bob12312: what sound card do you have
<a90lfredo> ke es esto?
<bob12312> l_r,  I did..its not showing up in sound options
<ader10> bob12312: is the sound card new?
<l_r> bob12312, or check if thesound card is realty present
<a90lfredo> what's that?
<bob12312> I have a creative xfi
<trdracer> can someone please help.
<trdracer> No root file system is defined.
<trdracer> Please correct this from the partitioning menu
<bob12312> its at least 2 years old
<DShepherd> trdracer, if you have time..watch a movie.. http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/MoS2007/09_Installing_Ubuntu_Part_1 -- it might help
<DShepherd> ok. guys.. I am out. bbl
<overclucker> bob, is there anything sound related in /dev ?
<scguy318> trdracer: set the mount point of a partition to /
<trdracer> im on ubuntu disc right now.
<bob12312> overclucker theres so many files in there I cant tell
<Pelo> drunkenmonkee, I recently discovered  gcrontab , iinstall it , it's a gui frontend for cron , it makes it easy to create the cron lines
<marko-ubuntu> bob12312-  xfi doesnt worx in linux yet, there are no drivers released
<bob12312> overclucker,  it does show up in lspci
<bob12312> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo
<heartsblood> is there any difference between apt-get purge and apt-get remove?
<trdracer> still doesnt let me passed this./
<scguy318> heartsblood: slight, purge removes all configuration files
<bob12312> So am I screwed?
<trdracer> oh my goodness this is so frustrating...thought it would be easier...i dont know whats going on.
<scguy318> trdracer: did you edit a partition, and give it /?
<Pelo> bob12312,  did you do the !sound  stuff ?
<scguy318> trdracer: and you dont have to use manual partitioning
<trdracer> its on manual
<bob12312> pelo how do i do it
<trdracer> im screwed here..
<Pelo> !sound | bob12312  read this
<ubotu> bob12312  read this: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trdracer> ext3 /
<scguy318> trdracer: have you done what I suggested?
<bob12312> Pelo I read it .. my device is not in there tho
<trdracer> well how can i view the video?
<bob12312> its not in alsa at all
<trdracer> idk how im on ubuntu now
<bob12312> only my headset is
<Pelo> bob12312,  read further
<scguy318> trdracer: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing#partitioning
<a90lfredo> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY, ANYONE OF YOU TALK SPANISH?
<marko-ubuntu> bob12312-  http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=857&num=1
<scguy318> trdracer: as I said, select a partition in the installer
<Pelo> !es | a90lfredo
<ubotu> a90lfredo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scguy318> trdracer: edit it, and select / for mount point
<overclucker> a90lfredo: i wish i did
<bob12312> So looks like I have no sound for the time being
<JCDG> hello, i need help to connect my pc to a wireless lan...
<leonel> a90lfredo: #ubuntu-es
<JCDG> i don't know how
<bob12312> My headset works though...but not with VLC
<Pelo> !wifi | JCDG
<ubotu> JCDG: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<overclucker> bob12312: get a crap sound card, off the list
<Pelo> bob12312, you probably need to select the correct sound device in vlc prefs
<scguy318> trdracer: successs?
<j_ack> bob12312, what says  " asoundconf list "   is your card there listed
<scguy318> trdracer: Irvine, California? I used to live in San Jose
<bob12312> J_ack it just says "headset"
<nunofgs> OMG! HELP! I was doing the upgrade to gutsy (with update-manager -d) and it gave an error in one of the packages and said my system could be broken. Doing apt-get dist-upgrade says that there are no packages to install now!
<bob12312> I was informed that linux drivers for my card are coming "soon"
<scguy318> !gutsy | nunofgs
<ubotu> nunofgs: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<j_ack> bob12312, thats not good......
<bob12312> Pelo where is the prefs to select my headset in VLC
<LjL> !gutsy > nunofgs    (nunofgs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nunofgs> k, thx
<a90lfredo> I HAVE UBUNTU, BUT I DON'T KNOW HOW TO INTALL PROGRAMS DIRECT FROM MY COMPUTER, IT'S SO HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pelo> bob12312,  I donT' use vlc there is usualy a tab for audio and one for video
<scguy318> !es | a90lfredo
<ubotu> a90lfredo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scguy318> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<a90lfredo> PLEASE, SOMEONE, HELPME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Pelo> !caps | a90lfredo
<ubotu> a90lfredo: please see above
<bob12312> pelo i see the audio tab but not to select a device
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> a90lfredo,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<bob12312> anyone use vLc my headset doesnt work in vlc
<Pelo> bob12312, look depeer is all I can recommend
<scguy318> bob12312: mebbe set output to ALSA?
<trdracer> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh ok thanks guys
<trdracer> wasnt so hard im just an idiot
<bob12312> Pelo..the weird thing is. it was working before but it stopped when i restarted the prog
<scguy318> trdracer: np
<trdracer> installing system now
<Pelo> bob12312,  I can'T realy help any further sorry
<XdorotaX> when in my home directory with the hidden option off, i find a strange file.. it's named "core.7240", the type says it's program crash data, and it's a whopping 167.3MB of data. 1)What is this? 2)Is it safe to delete?
<bob12312> scguy318 were is that setting
<craigbass1976> apt-get install nvu    Is there something wrong with that?  I'm trying to get that wysiwyg editor I used in dapper
<Pici> XdorotaX: Its debugging data from a program crash, its safe to delete.
<Pici> !nvu | craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It will be in the Ubuntu repos for 7.10 ("gutsy"); meanwhile for other versions add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list:  "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tonyyarusso/ubuntu {edgy,feisty} universe"  (pick your release and list it without brackets, and no quotes)
<Pelo> XdorotaX, I would say yes
<XdorotaX> thankyou, Pelo and Pici
<Pici> craigbass1976: Read that, it was removed from the repos for edgy and feisty.
<craigbass1976> Pici, thanks
<unagi> anyone here use screenlets or use maya?
<acoustyk> anyone have an idea on how to get OpenOffice to read docx files?
<Pelo> unagi, it is better to ask a specific qustion
<speart> hello
<Pelo> acoustyk, ask in #openoffice.org
<Pelo> !hi | speart
<ubotu> speart: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<overclucker> unagi, do you like unagi ?
<unagi> anyone know where i can find a nice notepad screenlet, anyone have a problem with maya crashing when using buffer curves
<unagi> and yes i love unagi
<j_ack> bob12312, asoundconf set-default-card headset
<Pelo> unagi, did you look at that is available on the screenlets website ?
<scguy318> bob12312: options, output I think
<tsukasa> okay guys i need some serious bash mojo. I have a 4.2GB log file i want to chop a section out of
<Pelo> unagi,  you can also try tomboy but it's a panel app not a screenlet
<tsukasa> i know what to search for to find beginning and ending sections
<tsukasa> so i start with a cat of the file and pipe it into a grep to find the first section...
<tsukasa> then what?
<bob12312> j_ack thanks but it doest seem to have done anything
<mikebot> Can someone please help me get latex working in ubuntu?
<Ben325e> hey guys and gals, I setup an ubuntu box for my first time today... I've installed it on a PIII 550 w/ 256 megs ram and 13gig hd I got off of FreeCycle.  I'm short a router for the moment, so I want to know if I can get internet on my ubuntu box in the following way:  Setup cable modem via usb to windows box, use ethernet connection between ubuntu and windows boxes via samba to share...
<Ben325e> ...internet connection.  Sorry for length.
<unagi> i did look at screenlets.org and im specifically looking for a screenlet notepad
<unagi> better than the one that comes with it
<underwatercow> if I close firestarter, will that prevent iptables from affecting programs that use the internet?
<scguy318> Ben325e: not sure why you would use Samba for internet connection sharing, but
<scguy318> Ben325e: i guess it sounds alright
<scguy318> Ben325e: can't you hook the Ubuntu direct to the cable modem?
<gotama> Hi! Where can I get some information on how to configure ltsp 5. It seems that lts.conf is no longer the main configuration file.
* Pelo lowers unagi 's priority rating to "when there are no other questions to answer"
<scguy318> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<bob12312> scguy318 can you clarify...i see a LOT of options in output
<Ben325e> scguy - I read that samba was the network config for linux ---> windows.... what's the better alternative?
<unagi> huh?
<PirateHead> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy and I have an ATI graphics card with the nonfree driver. Is there any way for me to enable desktop glitz?
<marko-ubuntu> bob12312-  what xfi card do you have ?   i found a beta driver for Fatal1ty
<Pelo> unagi,  try google or gnome-looks.org
<unagi> i have
<unagi> i didnt know if there was an untapped resource or if anyone wrote one themselves
<Pelo> unagi, then that is all you get , screenlets is their own project that you get is what they have , or you can try making your own
<bob12312> I have a xtreme music i think
<unagi> i dont understand python
<mindrape> in Soviet Russia python understands you.
<riotkittie> :D
* Pelo takes 10 points away from mindrape  for a very bad joke
* riotkittie slips mindrape 11 points under the table 
<unagi> that wasnt a bad joke
<bob12312> My headset works in the "test sound" box in the sound config utility but not in VLC when playing a movie
<unagi> that was a hilarious family guy reference
<bob12312> I hear the beep sounds when i hit test
<unagi> ^5
<unagi> lol
<overclucker> mindrape, i thought was perl not python. . .
<bob12312> but in VLC I see just the video
* Pelo takes 100 points away from  unagi  for not knowing about yakoff smirnov 
<unagi> mmmmm smirnov
<no0tic> hi all, I have installed aiccu to create an IPv6 tunnel over IPv4 offered by sixxs.net; what kind of tunnel it's better, heartbeat o AYIYA?
<marko-ubuntu> check this site bob12312 i think u will find the driver herer soon :)  http://se.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/
<zick> hi! i'm encrypting swap partition and it works like a charm. hibernating works as well, but there's a problem with resuming... where to put the truecrypt cmd to decrypt the swapp so that the system can be resumed from there? ideas?
<PirateHead> I'm running Ubuntu Edgy and I have an ATI graphics card with the nonfree driver. Is there any way for me to enable desktop glitz? When I use the "Desktop Effects" option, it says that the "Composite extension is not available" -- is there some way I can enable it?
<unagi> is 'signal 11 (unknown signal) a linux error?
<PirateHead> I've been saying I'm running Edgy, but I'm really running Feisty. Duh.
<bob12312> thanks marko-ubuntu
<unagi> ew desktop effects
<unagi> yum compiz
<PirateHead> unagi: desktop effects == compiz
<bob12312> gotta go thanks for the help everyone
<overclucker> zick: truecrypt does swap?
<speart> anyone knows easy and _working_ samba server?
<zick> overclucker, sure
<Pelo> PirateHead, you'd have to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<unagi> i dumbed down retarded version of compiz maybe
<thesaint4444> how big should /tmp be when setting up a new install?
<unagi> compiz-fusion is so yum
<PirateHead> I'll try that, Pelo. Thanks.
<Ben325e> looking for better alternative than samba to share cable modem from Windows box to my brandspankin new linux box...  any takers?
<Pelo> overclucker, there is a #samba channel
<cyph3x> hibernation just killed my wireless and my sound.... any ideas?
<PirateHead> Ben325e: what makes you think there's something better than the system designed from the ground up to deliver linux-windows connectivity?
<Ben325e> PirateHead:  scguy318>	Ben325e: not sure why you would use Samba for internet connection sharing, but
<Ben325e> 	<scguy318>	Ben325e: i guess it sounds alright
<zick> so any ideas? i tried to google but found only stuff about dm-crypt (using initramfs) but i think it doesn't help since it relies on the crypttab etc.
<Ben325e> 	<scguy318>	Ben325e: can't you hook the Ubuntu direct to the cable modem?
<overclucker> zick: i'm a big fan of truecrypt, however, hybernation not so much
<MarcN> Ben325e: get a cheap linksys or other 4 port/firewall/router
<thesaint4444> anyone know how big /tmp should be generally?
<PirateHead> Ben325e: why not just use a standard router and plug both your machines into it, letting DHCP handle the rest?
<unagi> when is gutsy out
<PirateHead> Ben325e: what MarcN said. =D
<gnomefreak> unagi: join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic
<overclucker> zick: cool ideea, tc swap
<Pelo> thesaint4444,  why don'T you let the installer do that bit , you donT' need to make seperate partitions for every folder
<Ben325e> I'm short a router at the moment. (actually, I moved, and now it's hidden in some box in the attic... :)  just wondering if it was feasible to use the cable modem with usb to windows box, and then direct ethernet to linux box w/ samba...
<thesaint4444> Pelo: hi, I would but not sure how to use the installer, if you just leave those folders will the installer set them up in / for you?
<zick_> overclucker, ok :) myself, i like the the ability to hibernate since i usually have lots of work "going on"
<netham45> anyone know a program I can use to view my smart data?
<PirateHead> Ben325e: basically, you're asking how to share your internet connection using your Windows machine as a router -- and for that, you would want to use Samba. What I'm saying is that it's much easier with a router that will set you back 15 bucks.
<zick_> got disconnected :/ anyone answered my question?
<Pelo> thesaint4444, yes,  you realy just need to make a / a /swap and a /home if you realy want to do manual partitionning
<cyph3x> berb
<overclucker> zick_: nope,
<MarcN> Ben325e: samba is for file sharing. you'd need to setup some windows networking sharing (beats me) and have a 2nd nic on that windows b ox to plug into the linux box.  Spend $25 instead.
<thesaint4444> Pelo: ok .. cool i get the idea, thanks...
<zick_> zick, ok, thanks for telling :)
<Ben325e> I follow ya piratehead... just didn't wanna go out tonight, and didn't know if it was easy or not... but gotcha.... router it is
<PirateHead> Ben325e: or, as it were, just dig through your boxes. I'm pretty sure it can be done, it's just not trivial. =D
<netham45> Im getting [ 1187.829723]  ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x0001f407
<netham45> and errors of the such in my dmesgh
<TheMoebius> i just formatted a new hard drive as ext3 with gparted, but its now showing up on my desktop. how can i get it there?
<Pelo> thesaint4444, usualy  5-10 gig for / ,  2x RAM for /swap and the rest for /home
<thesaint4444> Pelo: and any other say data directories for example if you needed them?
<ihavenoname>  Hi!
<netham45> any ideas as to what could be causing it?
<PirateHead> There isn't any traffic in #ubuntu-effects -- if it okay if I ask an effects question in here?
<hinogi> do ya need a swap if ya have 4gb ram?
<thedash> where can I set the defaults for stuff like alsamixer ?
<Pelo> thesaint4444, they will all be put in / ,   I only ever heard of hardcore devs that make a buch of seperate folders/paertitons , because they want to be able to change and reinstall suff  very specificaly whitout messing other stuff but they realy know what they are doing and why
<PirateHead> hinogi: yes, you should still use swap. I would suggest that you use about 2 gigs of swap, in fact -- it's nice to have that extra space.
<zick_> overclucker, but the resuming from the hibernate would work well too only if i figured out a way to make truecrypt decrypt the swap during resume :)
<Pelo> thesaint4444,  in other words , if you realy needed to make a bunch of them you would already know why and how
<thesaint4444> Pelo: what is the best way to set up the system if you had 5 large raid disks?
<PirateHead> TheMoebius: I don't understand your question. Do you want it to show up on your desktop, or do you not?
<overclucker> zick_: that would kinda defeaat it's purpose though. . .hmm
<Pelo> thesaint4444, most slightly leet user find it nice to have their /home on a seperate partition so their settings are safe when they reinstall
<Theyain> Help, xorg keeps crashing.  Its now even crashing while in fail safe mode.
<cyph3x> when is gutsy going to be released?
<Theyain> 14 days
<PirateHead> Theyain: what version of Ubuntu?
<Theyain> 7.04
<PirateHead> cyph3x: join #ubuntu+1 and look at the header
<zick_> overclucker, using the password entered by user of course. :)
<overclucker> Theyain: and how many minutes?
<Pelo> thesaint4444, I have   / , /swap / home on one hdd and a /download on a seperate hdd , that I can trash if I want/need to ,
<netham45> anyone know a program I can use to view smart data?
<Pelo> cyph3x, 18
<PirateHead> Theyain: have you tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure to reset the x server?
<overclucker> zick_: ahh woudl do the trick
<Theyain> about.... hm two or three when not in fail safe.  when in fail safe.. I would say about thirty minutes
<PirateHead> Theyain: is it spilling any error output?
<Pelo> netham45, check in synaptic or in add/remove
<Theyain> no
<Theyain> Its just a total freeze
<zick_> overclucker, actually i have a setup which has a keyfile for the swap partition on encrypted /home partition :) that way i can use swap when i decrypt the home (i have now set it up so in the rc.local)
<Theyain> also, this just popped up and all the icons just changed
<Theyain> Settings Daemon
<Theyain> crap
<mcphail> netham45: smartctl
<PirateHead> Theyain: did you just do a dist-upgrade?
<overclucker> slick zick_
<zick_> overclucker, hehe thanks :)
<Theyain> The GNOME Settings Daemon did not start on log in.  And no
<kevinly> i'm just wondering how I should partition up my ~120gb harddrive for a winxp/ubuntu dual boot
<PirateHead> Theyain: how about dpkg-reconfigure?
<kevinly> ubuntu will be my primary OS but i want to skip back into xp when needed
<kevinly> for let's say 60gb of mp3s, should they be partitioned as fat32?
<scguy318> kevinly: i guess mm 20 GB for XP, 5 GB for Ubuntu /, the rest for /home?
<Pelo> kevinl,  is xp already installed ?
<kevinly> kevinly: yeah
<scguy318> kevinly: you can partition as NTFS, since you can use NTFS-3G for r/w
<thesaint4444> Pelo: thanks...
<PirateHead> kevinly: I'd suggest a 60G NTFS partition for Windows, a 40G FAT32 partition for Home / My Documents, 512M to 2G of Linux Swap, and the rest as ext3
<overclucker> zick_: my /home is on tmpfs, heheh. . .
<wers> I want to remove my "hda4" partition icon from my desktop but I do not want to remove other volume icons (like for my thumb drive). How do I do it?
<scguy318> PirateHead: but who needs FAT32? :)
<zick_> overclucker, hehe nice ;)
<kevinly> will there be a noticeable lag for ubuntu dealing with ntfs format???
<PirateHead> scguy318: I still like fat32 for sequential data that doesn't change much, such as music folders.
<thesaint4444> Pelo: should /home be a logical or primary partition if i was going to have a seperate one for it?
<thedash> where can I set the defaults for stuff like alsamixer ?
<overclucker> zick_: it works if you configure things globally instead of per user
<scguy318> PirateHead: ah
<andy_33> wers, umm.. I actually think that you can't remove it from the desktop unless you unmount the volume
<Pelo> thesaint4444, your choice mine is primary,   but I don'T kwow what raid would allow, I know a hdd can only have 4 primary partitions
<PirateHead> thesaint4444: totally up to you. logical partitions let you play some neat tricks in the future, but they aren't necessary.
<kevinly> fat32 partitions are r/w from both xp and ubuntu?
<PirateHead> kevinly: correct.
<PirateHead> kevinly: fat16, fat32, and NTFS are read and write on both Linux and Windows.
<silent> wazzzzzzzaaap
<scguy318> nm u
<silent> headache from a lab earlier
<silent> room full of c02 and he
<riotkittie> but NTFS is not r/w enabled by default on current versions of ubuntu
<zick_> overclucker, yeah :) may i ask what for do you use such an interesting setup?
<wers> andy_33, I want the drive to be mounted.. just dont like the icon
<silent> last I heard ntfs wasn't safe for writing in linux yet, has that changed?
<unagi> i write to ntfs all the time
<silent> unagi, you crazy
<PirateHead> silent: it's been a long time since any data corruption errors have cropped up in ntfs-3g
<Pelo> wers,  just right click the current drive icon,  select properties,  see the icon at the top ? click and change
<silent> PirateHead, well no one told me... gosh
<silent> PirateHead, regardless... ntfs is a steaming pile of microsoft
<PirateHead> silent: agree. ntfs-3g only useful for compatibility purposes.
<mindrape> unagi - does ntfs ever write back?
<Pelo> silent,  we do not bash MS in this channel,  there is no need
<wers> Pelo.. that's not what I meant.. I want no hda4 icon on my desktop
<marko-ubuntu> silent- only problem with ntfs writing with ntfs-3g, it is pretty slow, because it works in user space
<reya276> my ubuntu desktop won't show I get the gdm login screen but then it boots me to the terminal
<unagi> why am i crazy?
<silent> Pelo, I did not equate MS with poop... or maybe I did
<Pelo> wers,  mount it to /mnt then , not to /media
<scguy318> marko-ubuntu: not really
<reya276> it just happen
<scguy318> silent: NTFS-3G FUSE driver is very much stable
<unagi> reya276: what happens when you sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<wers> ohh.. thanks
<reya276> I have rebooted several times and nothing
<PirateHead> silent, we do not bash poop in this channel, there is no need
<wers> so stuff under /mnt dont appear on the desktop
<reya276> gdm restarts and I get the login
<scguy318> PirateHead: not to mention it probably won't execute ;)
<mindrape> silent - bashing anything is pointless... its all opinions.  We deal in facts and reality here.  :P
<silent> PirateHead, hehe, I'll look into that ntfs writing though... I would like to run some programs from my ntfs partition
<unagi> if i could find a suitable 3d camera tracking program for linux and decent tv tuner support i wouldnt need windows
<reya276> it says starting Gnome display manager but that is it
<constantine> Is there some way to get an onscreen keyboard in GDM?
<silent> mindrape, reality is defined by perception
<reya276> and it stays in the terminal
<zengen> #ubuntu+1
<silent> mindrape, perception is unique to individuals
<J^son> my ubuntu desktop has a printer connected to it that it sees and recognizes but print jobs just sit in spool... what should I do?
<Pelo> constantine,  check in synaptic or in add/remove , there is one I am sure of it
<silent> mindrape, and MS sucks
<scguy318> baah, enough with the OT
<riotkittie> reya276: is there anything interesting in your .xsessionerrors file? :|
<overclucker> zick_: well, you could call it a strong belief the importance of security policy, or paranoia both, appear to be applicable. . .
<scguy318> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Silverwolf> piratehead, you there?
<silent> J^son, you have to plug the printer in
<Pelo> J^son,  make sure the printer is on and online with paper in it and that the pinter manager is not paused
<scguy318> J6son: not sure, but if you haven't looked at those, do so
<Silverwolf> Its Theyain
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: what's up?
<constantine> Pelo: The computer has no keyboard... I'll admit it's a rather unusual installation.
<scguy318> silent: he did say it was connected
<Silverwolf> Had to log into a windows account and install Chatzilla
<Silverwolf> on a nother computer.  Xorg crashed again
<J^son> silent and pelo: check on those
<riotkittie> let's not bash microsoft.
<silent> constantine, my server has no keyboard. I do all maintenance through ssh
<reya276> unagi: when I do that I get a the gdm login screen but when I enter username and pass, I get a small terminal screen at the lefthand top corner of the screen
<Pelo> constantine, can't you get one temporarely while you setup the onscreen keyboard ?
<scguy318> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kevinly> i have a dapper drake cd right here, would it be foolish to install from that and then upgrade rather than download an iso and burn it
<Silverwolf> Pirate?
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: I'm not sure what the best option for you is. Have you already tried dpkg-reconfigure to reset the xorg configuration?
<scguy318> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scguy318> kevinly: you may wish to look at those notes
<silent> kevinly, getting a new distro cd decreases your chances of upgrade problems by 100%
<Silverwolf> yes, and right after that it crashed
<Pelo> kevinl,  you'l have to go throught 4 upgrades to get to the latest,  it would be eaiser to get the iso
<kevinly> ah
<Silverwolf> I even tried to reinstall Xorg through Packet Manager
<unagi> you mean i have to reformat to upgrade to gutsy?
<constantine> Pelo: It's a bizarre sony tablet type thing, but I will try to find one that will work. I just was curious as to whether that was there, as I had heard some time ago about a blueprint concerning the matter.
<riotkittie> silent: if he's dist-upgrading from a clean install, he should be ok
<J^son> any other ideas?
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: um... restore from latest backup? :-\
<silent> unagi, you dont _have_ to format
<unagi> to upgrade without problems i have to format?
<silent> riotkittie, usually
<Silverwolf> I am not sure If I have a backup
<Pelo> constantine,  I'm checking in synaptic right now for a package to recommend , hold on
<RoboticTao> unagi:  No, you don't
<Silverwolf> and reinstalling is not an option
<TheMoebius> how do I change the permissions on a drive? when i double click it in the computer window to mount it, i have to enter my root pass because it says access is restricted
<silent> riotkittie, of course theory and practice are well-known for their incompatibility
<unagi> im lost then lol
<Pelo> constantine,  there is one called gok
<unagi> so i can upgrade from my current state with no problems and without losing anything?
<silent> unagi, what are you running?
<riotkittie> kevinly: otoh, it would be faster to just DL and burn the iso of whatever version you're hoping to get to... depending on your connection
<unagi> fiesty
<RoboticTao> unagi:  sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<RoboticTao> sudo apt-get update
<RoboticTao> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<scguy318> RoboticTao: isn't that a seriously bad idea
<silent> kevinly, I just download debian and download what I need. Ubuntu comes with too much... everything
<Silverwolf> PH?
<nomaS> hi, somebody how to install a gtk theme to make different the desktop an icons ?
* riotkittie takes a moment to point out that regular backups are your best friend, and everyone should do them. 
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: I'm typing a message to you. Hold your horses a ding dang second. =D
<riotkittie> except for me. because i'm lazy. :D
<Silverwolf> Hehe, sorry
* silent takes a moment to point out that living on the edge makes you badass in the eyes of chuck norris
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: and just-not-using-x isn't an option either. If those obvious things aren't working, it's beyond my knowledge about tinkering with X. From here, I'd try to get a response on the Ubuntu forums and maybe send an email to the xorg mailing list asking about a good way to deal with highly broken x installation.
<scguy318> unagi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades?highlight=%28Gutsy%29%7C%28Release%29%7C%28notes%29
<unagi> i dont know exactly how to backup a full install of ubuntu
<unagi> ive tried many different things
<scguy318> unagi: well,
<scguy318> unagi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<silent> unagi, just reinstall... you wont lose much
<silent> back up your personal files
<MarcN> unagi: I usually just back up /home/$USER
<unagi> yea you dont understand
<riotkittie> unagi: all you want to back up is  ~  really
<RoboticTao> unagi:update-manager -d
<unagi> backing up my personal files and progs and reinstalling them is a HUUUUUGE hassle
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: make sure you do a backup at this point, to save your personal files and important configurations. Broken x is one thing, broken filesystem is harder yet to fix, and so on.
<unagi> and compiz-fusion settings
<unagi> and sources list
<Silverwolf> Don't know how though through Terminal
<silent> unagi, you'll probably need different versions of your current software anyway
<vbabiy> hey guys is there any tool to restore deleted files for ubuntu
<riotkittie> yea. srsly. cp -aR ~ /target  and cp -aR /target ~ is soooo much work :|
<unagi> im talking more or less about maya
<constantine> Pelo, thanks
<unagi> and i have to alter xorg.conf
<unagi> and i have to have my scripts to run them
<Pelo> constantine,  best of luck with it , I'm tring it out and I can't figure it out
<silent> riotkittie, i honestly cant believe you typed that so fast.... you need a medal
<riotkittie> vbabiy: if you rm'ed them from the CL no.  :|
<fineghal> clear
<riotkittie> silent:  :D
<Travis> does the ubuntu server edition have php 4 AND php 5?
<zick_> overclucker, ahh. i understand. :)
<vbabiy> riotkittie: well what if it was using gnome
<MarcN> vbabiy: how did you delete them?  nautilus or rm from the command line?
<vbabiy> nautilus
<riotkittie> vbabiy: then they should be in your trash bin.
<vbabiy> well they have been removed from the trash
<MarcN> vbabiy: if they have been removed or rm'ed you are pretty much out of luck.
<vbabiy> is there any way to use a tool like r-tools for windows
<Pelo> constantine, gtkeyboard also
<MarcN> vbabiy:  there are some tools, but assume that you haven't created any new files.
<vbabiy> MarcN: any names
<MarcN> vbabiy: just restore from your backups.  You do backup, right?
<silent> for entertainment I used to watch movies. Now I look at changelogs and comments in new program sources :(
<unagi> yea seriously more like for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<Silverwolf> New Question:  Does anyone here know how to back up files through the terminal?
<unagi> and wait wait wait wait wait wait wait and wait some more
<unagi> sudo ln -s /usr/aw /aw
<silent> Silverwolf, man cp
<vbabiy> Marcn nope I am getting my 720 gig external next week for that reason
<unagi> sudo dpkg -i (insert 5 packages here)
<riotkittie> 720gb external. ooh. :\
<unagi> sudo cp aw.dat /var/flexlm
<unagi> sudo mkdir /usr/tmp
<unagi> sudo chmod 777 /usr/tmp
<riotkittie> i miss my 500gb.  i should see if i can make it unbroken. :d
<Silverwolf> silent: who what?   0.o
<unagi> then edit xorg.conf to add 5 lines save as xorgcompoff.conf
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: I would suggest booting into a LiveCD, mounting your harddrive, and using that setup to do your backup.
<BERSERKR> hey guys, I just installed gutsy on my new t61p, I have the intel abgn wireless card installed, and networking is really slow
<silent> riotkittie, I have a debian server hosting over 1TB through smb to my home network ^_^ kekeke
<MarcN> vbabiy: you may be out of luck.
<BERSERKR> can anybody help?
<unagi> then write the script to rename xorg restart x
<Silverwolf> PirateHead: actually that would be a good idea.
<unagi> and im not going to keep going
<riotkittie> silent: nice :o
<scguy318> !gutsy | BERSERKR
<ubotu> BERSERKR: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<TIX3> TIX3
<riotkittie> i am sad. i have a mere 340gb between my internal and external drives :|
<Silverwolf> PirateHead: I will try that.  Thanks
<vbabiy> MarcN: is there any tools like R-tools
<PirateHead> Silverwolf: good luck. :-)
<Pelo> riotkittie, no need to me like that
<silent> riotkittie, you should try it... just get an old pos machine, install base debian, get samba/swat, load it up with hard drives, LVM and you're good to go
<Silverwolf> Bye
<BERSERKR> ahh, ok, thx
<MarcN> vbabiy: http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html
<IdleOne> riotkittie: 20gig here :/ dont feel bad
<unagi> what does  cp -aR ~ /target do
<MarcN> vbabiy: http://blog.lxpages.com/2007/06/21/linux-file-recovery/ -- beats me if any of these work.
<BERSERKR> hey guys, I asked this in the ubuntu chan, I just wanted to know if there was a reason for my wireless to be so slow
<TheMoebius> what are these UUID's in my fstab?
<PirateHead> unagi: it copies your home directory to /target
<silent> IdleOne, that's the beauty of having a server... any one of my networked computers could have a 20 gb drive but have access to over 1tb
<BERSERKR> mmm, sorry
<unagi> does home directory include things like avant window navigator screenlets compiz-fusion and settings?
<silent> unagi, neg
<BERSERKR> somehow it didnt send the msg to the right chan
<MarcN> vbabiy: you immedately shutdown that linux box, right? You don't want any more writes to that disk.
<IdleOne> BERSERKR: np
<silent> unagi, why are you upgrading?
<PirateHead> unagi: probably does. a lot of your configuration is stored in your home folder. however, some things might not be copied.
<Pelo> unagi,  just he settings for the apps and your data
<unagi> im not
<riotkittie> Pelo: uh what?
<MarcN> TheMoebius: a unique identifier for your partition.  See vol_name
<unagi> just for future reference when its released
<vbabiy> MarcN: No I deleted it like a week ago, Think I am out of luck
<unagi> even further sometimes i wish to back up my entire ubuntu installation but i dunno how to do that
<TheMoebius> MarcN: I just formatted a new hard drive and want it to be available to everyone. What should I do?
<unagi> i can in windows
<Pelo> riotkittie, don'T be down on yourself for having only 340 gig of hdd space
<brandon12345_> Good evening
<MarcN> vbabiy: you are hosed.
<IdleOne> !backup | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<riotkittie> IdleOne: if its any consolation, my other box has a mere 7GB, split between two drives.
<silent> unagi, sudo cp -R /* /bkp
<unagi> those arent clear to me
<IdleOne> riotkittie: hehe yeah that makes me feel a little better
<silent> unagi, but that still wont do any good.
<unagi> you cant back up media......that would cause multiple copies
<MarcN> TheMoebius: the uuid in /etc/fstab is just to identify the disk to mount.  Instead of using /dev/hda1 or /dev/mapper/SomeLVMname which may change
<silent> unagi, just do dist-upgrade
<unagi> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<unagi> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<silent> unagi, boot into live cd, copy your root to another partition, dist upgrade... if shit hits the fan format and put your root back
<unagi> is there word on major changes in 7.10?
<silent> about .06 I hear
<vbabiy> Hey MarcN is there a backup program like apples time machine
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<silent> well that was fun
<MarcN> vbabiy: never heard of it. I use 'rsnapshot' to keep multiple versions around in a space efficient way
<unagi> er 06
<unagi> major changes in 06?
<underwatercow> Can anyone tell me if there is somewhere that keep saves it's configuration files?
<unagi> like better bluetooth support and maybe tv tuner support?
<silent> unagi, 7.10 - 7.04 = 0.06
<Pici> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pelo> underwatercow,  can you rephrase that ?
<unagi> wait wtf
<underwatercow> Pelo: What is wrong with my phrasing?
<unagi> lol im lost
<Pelo> underwatercow,  configureation of what ?
<silent> unagi, I was being clever
<Pelo> unagi,  tehre is no such distro as .06,  the closest you can get to taht is 6.06 which is dapper and over a year old
<underwatercow> Pelo: The list of what it is backing up, exclusions, inclusions, etc... that way if I have to reinstall the OS, I don't have to tell Keep what to backup all over again
<silent> Pelo, he asked what the difference between feisty and gutsy was... I told him it was about 0.06
<kevinG> everytime i try to start up a game fullscreen with 3D rendering, Ubuntu seems to crash
<kevinG> is this due to Beryl?
<silent> kevinG, go ahead and install compiz
<scguy318> kevinG: dunno, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-effects?
<Pelo> underwatercow,  I can recommend moving your /home folder to a seperate partition that way if you have to  reinstall the os, all you data and settings will be safe from formating ,  you'll only have to reinstall the apps
<Pelo> silent,   naugty you
<Jumbalia> How do I know if I have the most updated NVIDIA drivers? I installed the ones that were in the restricted driver manager
<kevinG> silent, is this a known bug with beryl?
<russe11> Anyone tried to use pidgin with gnome proxy settings? It doesn't seem they work together.
<b0lle> Hello! I'm having some issues with my wireless connection. It worked flawlessly from the Live CD but now after I installed Ubuntu it stopped working. In dmesg it says "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_APP): eth1: link is not ready". Any clues?
<underwatercow> Pelo: I actually have it set up that way, but I would like to backup settings to a different hard drive as a redundancy
<silent> kevinG, beryl doesnt exist anymore
<aTypical> Is there a list of mirrors for 7.10 somewhere?
<silent> kevinG, fused with compiz
<scguy318> b0lle: what chipset?
<riotkittie>  aTypical > yes, on the download page @ ubuntu.com
<mneptok> aTypical: use the torrent, though.
<Jumbalia> also, how do I get more resolutions? I only have a max of 1024x768, but I have widescreen monitor
<Pelo> underwatercow,  well all the settings are in hidden folders and files so I guess you could backup everthing starting with a dot
<b0lle> scguy381: Orinoco Gold card
<Pelo> underwatercow,  but donT' ask me how
<scguy318> Jumbalia: backup xorg.conf, then do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the horiz/vert sections, edit to your monitor's specs
<Christian_> [nomas] 
<Christian_> [nomas] 
<Christian_> [nomas] 
<Fiveohthree> Hey all.. i want to extract zip file but says i dont have permissions.. hellpp
<TheMoebius> MarcN: there must be a way to have ubuntu handle my hard drives automatically without me having to edit fstab? My other external hard drives were managed when i plugged them in...
<nomaS> kiubule
<Christian_> :P
<Christian_> xD
<Christian_> se chingo
<Christian_> esta
<Christian_> merga
<Christian_> :D
<underwatercow> Pelo: that would be easy enough to do, but unnecessary... I don't want to back up all config files, only select ones, lol
<nomaS> i eso ?????????
<Christian_> ts
<scguy318> !es | Christian_
<Christian_> sabe
<ubotu> Christian_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Christian_> la tarjeta de video
<Christian_> :P
<Jumbalia> scguy: how do I know if I have the most up to date drivers also?
<nomaS> o.O
<Christian_> dame tu msn wey por pv
<Christian_> xD
<nomaS> la tarjeta se chingo ?
<nomaS> entra al otro
<silent> Jumbalia, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<nomaS> aya ando
<scguy318> Jumbalia: if you didn't, you would get some nice updates
<Pelo> underwatercow, sigh,  then I guess you can just back up the relevent hidden folders
<aTypical> mneptok, the torrent is still good for 7.10?  I thought those were only good for the first few days after a release.
<Christian_> ps sepa la merga formate
<Christian_> xD
<Christian_> no me acuerdo:/
<Christian_> :|
<IdleOne> !es | Christian_ nomaS
<Pelo> !es | nomaS
<ubotu> Christian_ nomaS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<silent> aTypical, the torrent should still be seeded by many
<underwatercow> Pelo: Hence my original question. Where are keep files saved at?
<mneptok> aTypical: yup
<Jumbalia> Ok.  I didnt know if the ones available through aptitude were as up to date as the ones from NVIDIA
<kevinly> thank you
<mneptok> aTypical: use a daily
<b0lle> scguy318: Orinoco Gold card, how can I see the chipset version?
<scguy318> b0lle: lspci
<scguy318> b0lle: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<silent> Jumbalia, thay aren't typically, but with the ones on apt you tend to have more compatibility
<silent> Jumbalia, but you can, of course install the latest straight from nvidia with minimal hassel
<b0lle> scguy318: No, do I really need to? As I said it worked fine from the Live CD
<Jumbalia> ok thanks
<scguy318> b0lle: well, if native isn't working out, then perhaps ndiswrapper you might need
<scguy318> b0lle: what's your chipset?
<scguy318> b0lle: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<underwatercow> Pelo: I did a find and found that the files are in .kde/share/config... thanks anyway ;-D
<Fiveohthree> Hey all.. i want to extract zip file but says i dont have permissions.. hellpp
<silent> I'm talking to you using ndiswrapper :)
<Fiveohthree> cant make folders or files in a folder also.
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: is the ZIP file owned by root? is the destination owned by root?
<silent> Fiveohthree, ls -l on the dir
<b0lle> scguy318: I can't find anything in lspci, but it says in pccardctl "Lucent Technologies", "WaveLAN/IEEE"
<scguy318> b0lle: pastebin lspci then
<scguy318> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scguy318> probably a Lucent
<scguy318> but just wanna see :)
<psemag> I get an error when I compile a C or C++ program /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../include/c++/4.1.2/cstdlib:135: error: ::system has not been declared
<b0lle> scguy318: I don't have any internet access on that computer, sorry
<scguy318> b0lle: mm ok
<scguy318> b0lle: hmmm
<scguy318> !lucent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lucent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 isnet everything on here belong to me?
<silent> psemag, not sure this is the best place for a question like that... not many people that techy here
<scguy318> b0lle: maybe, that's what we're trying to figure
<Tarkus> any idea how to get rid of that default black border minimize effect/animation, when you minimize a window (gnome)?
<b0lle> scguy318: The Network Manager identifies the card and I can issue it the WEP-key and everything
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: maybe, that's what we're trying to figure
<scguy318> b0lle: hmmm
<silent> psemag, try the forums
<scguy318> b0lle: im not too sure :(
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 kk 1 sec
<Bossmanbeta> silent speaks for himself, to be sure.
<silent> Bossmanbeta, then go ahead and help him compile his program
<b0lle> scguy318: I can boot up with the LiveCD and run pastebin, hold on
<coldboot> Does anyone know how to get nvidia to clone the screens?
<coldboot> There's Twin View, disabled and xinerama...
<unagi> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<asdf25> hi, does anyone know what program is ran on boot and network cable plug-in to get ip addresses using dhcp? it doesn't seem to be dhclient, because i have an alias set in dhclient.conf that isn't getting used
<silent> coldboot, I'm gonna go with twin view on that one
<coldboot> silent: You sure?
<coldboot> It was set to twin view...
<coldboot> And I had two indepent screens
<silent> coldboot, and what happened?
<silent> coldboot, why do you want them cloned?
<coldboot> silent: weird slideshow reasons. =)
<coldboot> brb
<Tarkus> any idea how to get rid of that default black border minimize effect/animation, when you minimize a window (gnome)?
<silent> Tarkus, I would also like to know that
<lhadji> Is deborphan the most suitable program to use to find unused packages on the system?
<newbuntu> I am about to install from the live CD and I want to avoid the problems I have had in the past with my video drivers for ATI X1550.  Is there a way to slipstream the drivers in as I install?
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 i go to cd /home          and changes
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 but cd /brandon wont
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 but i cant get to desktop
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: because your home is in /home/brandon
<orionr> hey where do i report a glitch in 7.10?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: not /brandon
<scguy318> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<scguy318> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Pici> !bugs | orionr this is the place
<ubotu> orionr this is the place: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<silent> question.. if I bring my laptop into the bathroom will it start to smell like poo?
<fredbear_> probably
<silent> fredbear_, well then i better vacate this area... its gettin vile in here
<excalibas> hello, how can i install an .obj file?
<innocentautomobi> anyone get citrix to work on ubuntu 7.04?
<grjemo> I am trying to boot the Ubuntu .iso on my windows sp2 computer, but when I turn it on it just says, "missing operating system". What do I do?
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 says rw r r 1 brandon brandon
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 should say root huh?
<riotkittie> grjemo: and you've set it to boot from the CD?  do you have multiple disc drives?
<scguy318> grjemo: did you burn it properly?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: shouldn't
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: which is good
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: is the ZIP file owned by root?
<grjemo> I have one disk drive. I burned the iso according to the instructions on the site.
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: huh?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: is the ZIP file owned by root?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: the ZIP file you're trying to extract
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: how do i tell?
<silent> ls -l
<silent> deja vu
<BillyBeans> Gnome sux
<level1_> how can I find out what the drivers for my touchpad and keyboard are?
<riotkittie> grjemo: did you check the md5sum?
<drthunder> gnome rox
<Fiveohthree> did that.... says rw  r r  1  brandon brandon
<drthunder> you sux
<riotkittie> gnome grox
<BillyBeans> why does Gnome sux so bad?
<grjemo> no
<scguy318> !offtopic | BillyBeans
<silent> BillyBeans, only you can answer that
<ubotu> BillyBeans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<level1_> BillyBeans: whats so bad about it?
<excalibas> is it possible to install an .obj file?
<BillyBeans> my gnome hangs, kde seems faster
<grjemo> ill do it now
<Pelo> BillyBeans,  if you don'T like gnome you can try someting else, , welcome to the world of Free software
<silent> BillyBeans, then use kde and let me use gnome. mine runs fine :)
<riotkittie> gnome sux so bad because you dislike it. let's not launch into desktop environment fanboy/girlism
<b0lle> scguy318: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39617/
<scguy318> ty
<manicnerd> when enabling write support for my ntfs drives using ntfs-config i get the error "volume is scheduled for check.  Please boot into windows...blah blah"..........my problem is that i dont have windows installed....how do i fix this?
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: did that.... says rw  r r  1  brandon brandon
<lb_bn> exit
<silent> BillyBeans, I could say kde sucks... but I'd be wrong by default. Linux is all about preference
<eccentricity> I've never had trouple with a microphone before
<BillyBeans> ok so i love ubuntu
<rredd4> has anyone installed 7.10 beta without any problems... such as erasing other partitions.    Also, will the install keep my current files?
<scguy318> b0lle: weird, it doesnt show anything about your card
<eccentricity> but suddenly, the mic on my computer does nothing. Anybody had any experience getting a mic working?
<scguy318> !gutsy | rredd4
<ubotu> rredd4: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<silent> BillyBeans, I respect Ubuntu, but I prefer building my own system from base debian
<b0lle> scguy318: Yeah I know. Just the slots
<BillyBeans> installed vnc, now i dont see the vnc.conf in the etc folder, where would it be?
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: should i make my main login root insted of brandon?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: no
<Pelo> BillyBeans,  in terminal,  locate vnc.conf
<scguy318> b0lle: mm, i really dunno :( you could take a shot at ndiswrapper
<silent> Fiveohthree, never
<Fiveohthree> oh
<riotkittie> grjemo: i'd check the md5 and make sue taht it matches, but i forget what you nood to install to do that under Windows. alternately you may want to try burning to another disc, but perhaps someone in here has a better idea
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: oh
<BillyBeans> whats the search command?
<silent> Fiveohthree, use sudo for things you need priveleges for
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: what's the ZIP file, where are you trying to extract, what are you using to extract?
<grjemo> im getting a program to check the md5 now
<b0lle> scguy318: Is there some way I can compare the config of the LiveCD and the installed version?
<silent> Fiveohthree, having administrator privileges was a huge issue for security in windows-based machines
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: i downloaded the phpmyadmin.. english and is on desktop
<scguy318> b0lle: not sure :(
<b0lle> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: i just double clicked it and its asking where to extract...
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: i say /var/www/   but says dont have permision
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: well, where do you want to extract?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree? who owns /var/www?
<grjemo> the download is slow
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: you should extract as root
<musikgoat> Fiveohthree: you should run archive manager with gksudo
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: start file-roller as root by doing gksudo file-roller
<TheMoebius> Fiveohthree: why not just install it with apt-get?
<silent> b0lle, ndiswrapper is very easy to use
<silent> b0lle, it's finding the .inf driver that's the hard part ;P
<TheMoebius> Fiveohthree: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin. Badaboom badabing, you're done
<excalibas> please help, is it possible to install an .obj file?
<Fiveohthree> OMG guys thats alot for newbee.. can you tell me what each of those do?  i know how to sudo apt-get install
<scguy318> silent: not really, theres always the vendor driver sites
<scguy318> excalibas: what obj file?
<Pelo> excalibas, what is an obj file ?
<Fiveohthree> TheMoebius thanks that helps
<musikgoat> excalibas: usually obj files are for compiling
<silent> scguy318, but getting the driver out of... say an exe could be a pain
<linos> can anyone tell me how to fix this problem I am having this evening...   The package mfc3360ccupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: in Terminal, start file-roller as root: gksudo file-roller
<BillyBeans> where r my vnc .conf file?
<excalibas> yes, how do i compile an .obj file?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: then just do your extraction as usual
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: what does file-roller do?
<silent> it rolls files
<excalibas> http://lists.puredata.info/pipermail/pd-list/attachments/20070507/4c11f60f/attachment-0001.obj  this file
<Pelo> linos, just to a search for wrapper in synaptic
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: its the Archive Manager
<musikgoat> i would think you need a compiler based around the language that the obj file is in
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: like winzip
<silent> can you guess what file-rocker does?
<musikgoat> like c++ or c or somethin
<overclucker> ls
<overclucker> oops heh
<linos> pelo: and what do I need to do in the synaptic manager?
<silent> overclucker, wrong window man...
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: yeah
<Pelo> linos,  use the search feature fo look for the package you need
<excalibas> mmm but this should be a flie already compiled, or am i wrong?
<silent> linos, synaptic is a great utility
<scguy318> excalibas: well, what's the OBJ file intended for? it's obviously not an ELF shared library
<overclucker> silent: thought i had /quit but i guess not (;
<linos> somehow I cannot find anything in my synaptic package manager, why is that??
<silent> linos, of course I don't use it
<Fiveohthree> scguy318: kk did sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and worked
<musikgoat> excalibas: is that .obj file the only file you have?
<silent> overclucker, how could you ever /quit this great channel?
<Pelo> linos,  narrows you search, or broaden it , search for cups or for wrapper
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: cool
<excalibas> yes, this is the only, the file is from the puredata mailing list
<silent> linos, apt-get update && apt-cache search <lol?>
<degreseven> how can i prevent the screen from locking when i close the lid on my laptop?
<silent> degreseven, mine just doesn't must be an option somewhere
<musikgoat> its probly supplimental then,  I don't believe you can build a program from just a .obj file
<Pelo> degreseven,  might be model related,  check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<excalibas> it is a puredata external compiled in ubuntu (i think)  "attached is the wiimote compiled with 32 bits intel on ubuntu dapper downloaded from the author's site (http://mikewoz.com/index.php?page=pd-stuff)"
<degreseven> silent, hmm, i have not been able to find one. Wherever it is, it is set by default on my machine
<degreseven> pelo ah, thanks
<scguy318> excalibas: what's the OBJ even for, and how is it connected to Puredata?
<scguy318> excalibas: what are you trying to get accomplished, really?
<silent> degreseven, Must be a package installed in ubuntu that I dont have. I use base debian and install what I need
<linos> silent and pelo, this is what it did after I did a apt-get update && apt-cache...  Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<scguy318> linos: is Synaptic or anything else like that running?
<silent> cause you're running synaptic
<excalibas> scguy318, i am trying to install the wiimote external for puredata  http://mikewoz.com/index.php?page=pd-stuff
<Pelo> linos,  close synapticfirst
<silent> synaptic is easier though... for most people. I'm just used to the command line
<Alp`> anyone using texlive and tried to add a package? i tried to install the "onlyamsmath" package. i downloaded/extracted the archive, did "make" and put the whole directory to /usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/onlyamsmath
<excalibas> scguy318, but it gives lots of errors, so i found this page http://lists.puredata.info/pipermail/pd-list/2007-05/049792.html
<Alp`> but still i get a nasty "couldnt find onlyamsmath"
<musikgoat> offtopic: the RIAA won :-(  those ___ers!!
<eccentricity> so.... anyone know how to configure a mic? I'ce gone down tonsa blind alleys..
<excalibas> scguy318, it should have the compiled external
<eccentricity> I've, even.
<silent> alp, are you apt-cache searching? do you have the repo enabled?
<linos> pelo: here is what I get when I open synaptic again... E: The package mfc3360ccupswrapper needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.   E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<excalibas> scguy318, or am i very wrong?
<silent> linos, sounds pretty bad, you pulled a windows
<Pelo> eccentricity, first make sure it is not muted, check in alsamixer
<scguy318> excalibas: i dunno, never used Puredata
<gotam1> Hi! I'm working with edubuntu 7.04, ltsp 5. The xserver crashes a lot on the thin client. Is there any solution? How can I use the vesa driver? XSERVER  = vesa in the lts.conf file doesn't work.
<scguy318> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<silent> linos, make sure you have the correct repositories enabled
<scguy318> gotam1: thoguh I know nothing, and isn't there #edubuntu?
<Pelo> linos,  find the package in the synaptic list,  remove it , then reinstall it
<excalibas> scguy318, ok, but have you used .obj files?
<silent> in one of those obscure menus
<scguy318> excalibas: nope
<excalibas> scguy318, hehehe ok
<scguy318> excalibas: seems specific to w/e Puredata is
<Alp`> silent: seems to be in "texlive-latex-extra", but i installed that already. what do you mean with repo enabled?
<linos> silent: how do I do that
<silent> Alp`, try reinstalling it... apt-get --reinstall install <name>
<excalibas> scguy318, no, .obj is not puredata file...
<silent> linos, try reinstalling it
<scguy318> excalibas: well, something related to Puredata, because .obj files don't really have much meaning in the Linux world :)
<linos> silent: do you have the command?
<prisone1> Hello. When I tried to compile irssi, it said glib is missing. Is it something that I can install from the repositories, or do I need to download it from the site?
<MtJB> am dere channel gusty giblets?
<silent> linos, I told it to Alp`
<scguy318> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<MtJB> hooboy
<scguy318> prisone1: isn't irssi in the repos?
<excalibas> scguy318, ok, i will try to find something more, thanks for the pacience
<scguy318> prisone1: probably its asking for glib-dev packages
<scguy318> excalibas: np
<prisone1> scguy318: Yes but it isn't the latest version of irssi in the repo :P
<scguy318> prisone1: ah
<scguy318> prisone1: search for glib packages that end in dev, prob what the ./configure wants
<linos> alpL do you know the command to reinstall synaptic?
<prisone1> Okay
<Pelo> linos I just checked and I can find no such package in synaptic on my comp
<Pelo> linos, to reinstall synaptic ?
<linos> I don't know the command to do that Pelo
<AndrewB> prisone1: I think you could install build-essential with apt to get rid of that
<Pelo> linos, nvm I think I found you a link for mfc3360ccupswrapper
<prisone1> AndrewB: No, build-essential did not include it.
<AndrewB> Ah ok
<prisone1> Okay, I have another question. I saw on the forum that some people have used a windows driver to get their WiFi card to work. Does that degrade performance of the WiFi card?
<degreseven> silent, found it. just FYI- the option can be changed in gconf-editor under apps/gnome-power-manager, there are check boxes for when to lock the screen. Thanks
<Pelo> linos,  go to menu > sytem > admin > printers ,  delete your pinter,  , then reinstall it
<eyemean> hello every
<eyemean> one
<piedoggie> can anyone here help with recovering an lvm partition
<Alp`> silent: that seemed to work, thanks
<Pelo> !lvm | piedoggie maybe in here
<ubotu> piedoggie maybe in here: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<eyemean> im having a problem using deluge and oink torrent site, i get connection refused
<linos> I don't have any printers there
<g-unot> hi
<degreseven> piedoggie, you could also try #lvm if no one here knows
<g-unot> im trying to use niswraper
<MythbuntuGuest45> has anyone setup mythphone before
<prisone1> I tried for days to get RAID0 to work and finally disabled it before installing Ubuntu :|
<Pelo> eyemean, you need a deluge channel for that  try #deluge
<linos> pelo, how can I fix the synaptic manager
<g-unot> where can i find a inf file?
<Pelo> linos,  I don'T think synaptic is the problem
<eyemean> pelo, thank you
<piedoggie> the  tldp lvm doco is way too old and almost null content
<piedoggie> kinda sad
<grjemo> im having trouble getting the md5. What commands do I need to run. The site isnt clear
<phrost> is there a way you can get the ubuntu installer to not load a module?
<g-unot> where can i find a inf file for ndiswrapper
<phrost> sym53c8xx is killing my compaq server on the install cd
<linos> pelo: I don't quite understand this..  how can I fix the error then?
<Pelo> linos,  when you open synaptic,  check on the bottom left corner , see the buttons click the filter one,  see if you have broken packages,  if you do , select for reinstallation
<g-unot> where can i find a inf file for ndiswrapper
<HIGH> hi. i want to run eMule on my DesktopPC and access it from my Ubuntu-powered laptop. The desktop-pc is supposed to download. i just want to control them from my laptop. does anyone know how to do that?
<piedoggie> degreseven: thaks. I'll try threre again.  last time all I heard was crickets chirping :-)
<riotkittie> g-unot: go to the website of your device's manufacturer. download the drivers they supply. the .inf will be in there
<Pelo> g-unot,  get the ,.inf file from either your widows instal or from the driver cd for your device,  copy it somewhere in your ubuntu install
<aTypical> This download is going to take a long time.  :-(
<riotkittie> g-unot: alternately, if you have win or a cd...
<g-unot> hmm
<g-unot> i looked for it
<linos> pelo: nothing
<g-unot> i culdnt find it
<riotkittie> g-unot: where did you look?
<Pelo> linos, check in the forum then i am out of ideas   www.ubuntuforums.org , do a search for the error msg you get
<g-unot> i extracted the exe on windows
<g-unot> and didnt see an inf
<degreseven> piedoggie, yeah i bet, but if you're patient you're sure to get a good response there =)
<linos> Pelo: thanks for your help
<Pelo> g-unot,  try online, to device maker's site
<g-unot> already did] 
<g-unot> i know there is one
<riotkittie> do you have sys files hidden?   do you have unhidden for known extensions selected?
<_var> I can stop x with ctrl-alt-backspace but it just starts up again. How do the keep it stopped?
<g-unot> because i read a tutuorial on it
<g-unot> no
<g-unot> i see the sys files
<g-unot> but no inf
<riotkittie> g-unot: was there an .exe?
<g-unot> yes
<riotkittie> like setup.exe?
<g-unot> yes
<g-unot> i extracted it
<Devourer> Is there a program that can convert WMVs to AVIs?
<Pelo> _var,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<prisone1> How do I search in apt-get?
<g-unot> and didnot see a inf
<Pelo> Devourer,  avidemux does it for some
<_var> Pelo: trying it now...
<riotkittie> how bizarre  :|
<sasa> hello....can someone please tell me the name of the package I need to install in order to burn cds from mp3 using K3b???
<Devourer> Pelo: Thanks.
<Fiveohthree> How come my comp keeps saying i dont have permission?
<Pelo> sasa,  you can't do that
<Pelo> sasa, hold on ,  try lame
<sasa> Pelo: what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fiveohthree: because you are trying to do something it dosent think you should
<_var> Pelo: works like a charm
<Pelo> sasa,  nevemind my firs tcommand install lame,
<Fiveohthree> Jack_Sparrow: how do i tell it what to let me do
<Jack_Sparrow> Fiveohthree: What specifically are you trying to do?
<sasa> I know it exists...I had it before I reformated my lapto
<Fiveohthree> jsut put phpmyadmin on and starting there
<riotkittie> if you need one for the dlink g122 rev b1 i have you covered.  heh.
<Pelo> !mp3 | sasa
<ubotu> sasa: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<g-unot> any ideas>
<Fiveohthree> Jack_Sparrow: jsut put phpmyadmin on and starting there
<sasa> k3b program says;  MAD Mp3 decoding library as well as the K3b MAD Mp3 decoder plugin
<prisone1> In synaptic, there is a libavahi-glib-dev .. Is that the glib that I need for compiling irssi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Are you trying to install this manually or from repos?
<Fiveohthree> Jack_Sparrow: says to make config folder.. but there is already one  there... then i tried to edit the file in the config folder with gedit but wont open the edit
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo gedit
<Pelo> sasa,  try google for those files descritpions,  get a deb if they have it or the source if they don'T
<sasa> Pelo: thank you...darn it, I can't remember the package name, I would know it if I saw it
<_var> Pelo: is there anyway I can stop X (gdm) with just a keypress?
<Pelo> _var,  not that I know of
<cgineilhan> I have a question about for system administors
<_var> Pelo: can I configure X to not restart after ctrl-alt-delete
<Pelo> _var,  do you need to stop gdm or do you jsut want a consol mode ?  crtl _ alt _ f2 to f5
<_var> Pelo: I want to work with out X's interference
<Pelo> _var,  you can setup not to start x on startup but it is not something I am very familiar with
<_var> Pelo: thanks for your help
<cgineilhan> Is there a good "console" tool that let me bundle together a couple shells
<cgineilhan> and send command to them together?
<cgineilhan> I have used multi-gnome-terminal, did not fall in love with it
<yotta> I've got a RAID5 array with a filed drive. It's on SATA, so when i remove the failed drive, device names change, and mdadm refuses to start the array.  Anyone know how to fix?
<Dialntone> can someone help me out with a xmms problem
<vulcanius> cgineilhan, you want to send the same command to multiple terminal windows?
<Konam> hi
<citrusflavord> hey, some one told me I could install xorg and kde-desktop to ubuntu server for a sort of simplified kubuntu. how would you sugest one dot eh equivient for gnome?
<sasa> Pelo: what was the "lame" package you mentioned....could that be what I'm missing?
<cgineilhan> Yes, vulcanius
<vulcanius> cgineilhan, why? what is it you're trying to do?
<Konam> someone knows if i can put the home and the tmp folder in one partition? i already put the home in one but i don't know how to add the /tmp folder to that same partition
<Dialntone> i am having some problems with my xmms on firefox,  its not playing shoutcast music over xmms
<cgineilhan> I have a hand full servers I like to config at the same time
<citrusflavord> what does var stand for?
<peter_> does any know how to connect a blue tooth headset to to fiesty ?
<Azer> mIRC-Admin is sending spam....
<borgista> My CDr's won't auto-mount, any ideas?
<cgineilhan> The are not the exactly the same, but if I can use multi-gnome-term and send command to them together, it's going to help a lot
<citrusflavord> borgista: can u manually mount them?
<borgista> None of my CDs auto-mount. I'm running Feist
<BillyBeans> i need help with my vnc, where is the .conf file located?
<borgista> citrusflavord: How would I do that?
<Devourer> Pelo: Do you recommend another program that can convert WMV's to AVI's?
<cgineilhan> BillyBeans, a command "locate" can find files for you
<cdm10> BillyBeans: you mean for the built-in remote desktop tool?
<Konam> someone knows if i can put the home and the tmp folder in one partition? i already put the home in one but i don't know how to add the /tmp folder to that same partition
<Konam> ???
<cdm10> BillyBeans: it's not in a file, it's in gconf.
<Flannel> Konam: just keep /tmp with /
<Pelo> Devourer,  FFmpeg but I don't know how to use it
<Dialntone> this really sucks, because i can't find the xmms location of its' not in the /usr/bin area, .. where the heck is it'?
<cdm10> Konam: I don't think you can do that, because the partition is mounted as /home.
<Devourer> Pelo: Lol, alright.
<Flannel> Dialntone: `which xmms` (or whatever the executable is)
<prisone1> When I try to install using checkinstall, it says failed to create debian package. What could be causing that?
<citrusflavord> borgista jeez way to quiz me on my bash, I dont know, but u can use the -o aurgement most of the time to force mount and then use the code with a launcher and use the launcher to mount what ever CD you use...
<cdm10> prisone1: I probably can't help you, but it would help other people if you pastebinned the full message.
<Pelo> Devourer,  ffmpeg will convert anything to anything,  but it's cli
<Konam> Flannel is just that i wanna put root on a 7GB partition but that would be an inconvenient just for the /tmp folder....
<cdm10> !pastebin | prisone1
<ubotu> prisone1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Devourer> Pelo: Oh... :o
<Flannel> Konam: Eh?  7GB would be plenty of room for / and /tmp
<Pelo> Devourer,  open a terminal and type  ffmpeg , try to figure it out ,  it's basicaly   ffmpeg  -options  sourcefile  targetfile
<cdm10> Flannel: He means he doesn't want to waste all that space or something like that.
<borgista> citrusflavord: how can I see where to mount it from?
<Konam> Flannel i don't think so, my current root takes 4GBs and the tmp is use when you're burning DVDs (4.1GBs ususally)
<cgineilhan> Can someone recommand a replacement of multi-gnome-terminal?
<Devourer> Pelo: Cool.
<Dialntone> xmms the music player
<Pelo> Devourer,  sorry type man ffmpeg for the manpage
<Flannel> Dialntone: why are you looking for the location again?
<citrusflavord> pelo: can you help borgista with bash to force mount a CD? I'm unsure
<borgista> thank you citrusflavord
<Pelo> citrusflavord, not to force mount I can't sorry , I'M not that leet
<Dialntone> so firefox can play shoutcast music
<thesaint4444> hey guys anyone know how to set the hostname? hostname newname does not seem to stay past reboot for some reason.....
<Dialntone> it needs a default player
<Dialntone> and im use to that winamp look a like ;(
<Flannel> Dialntone: Type 'which xmms' in a terminal (now that I looked up what the command was)
<prisone1> cdm10: Looks like it was some problem with the irssi source. It said there was some problem at line 7. So I went ahead and did a normal "make install" and it installed fine.
<cdm10> prisone1: ok.
<Dialntone> hmmm
<Dialntone> let me see
<Pelo> borgista, is the cd damaged ?
<Dialntone> x multimedia system
<borgista> Nope, Pelo. It's a new CDr
<Pelo> borgista, why does it need to be force mounted ?
<Dialntone> just in the terminal , but i can't the program
<Konam> Flannel, it is impossible then?
<borgista> it wont automount, Pelo
<borgista> Pelo: maybe dbus is messed-up
<Pelo> borgista, will it mount manualy ?
<manicnerd> when enabling write support for my ntfs drives using ntfs-config i get the error "volume is scheduled for check.  Please boot into windows...blah blah"..........my problem is that i dont have windows installed....how do i fix this?
<citrusflavord> pelo: mount -o /dev/cdrom
<Pelo> borgista,  in the terminal   mount /dev/cdrom1 /media/cdrom
<prisone1> I saw on the forum that some people have used a windows driver to get their WiFi card to work. Does that degrade performance of the WiFi card? Like for example, in Windows, the default Wireless Zero utility finds lesser access points than what Network Stumbler is able to find.
<citrusflavord> pelo: ?
<MitchM> How do i open a file i saved in linux?
<Pelo> citrusflavord,  you seem to know more ab out this then me
<Pelo> MitchM,  you open it with the same app you saved it with
<manicnerd> prisonel: i use ndiswrapper to get my wireless working and in linux it sees more wireless spots than when i'm in windows (on my laptop)
<citrusflavord> pelo your like my hero stop crushing my dreams
<preaction> prisone1, probably not, since the Zero utility has a threshold for what networks it finds (ie, it only shows you ones you might be able to maintain a connection to)
<prisone1> Ah
<manicnerd> prisonel: better answer from preaction :)
<chris_> i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.  I have the broadcom 4318 wireless card and have ndiswrapped bcmwl5.inf to it.  I can iwlist eth1 scanning my hom network, and when i try to connect it lights up the bottom circle of netork manager, associates my mac address with the access point, then stops
* Pelo beats himself into nothing to crush citrusflavord's delugions
<overclucker> haha i just spilled coffe on my keyboard
<Dialntone> where xmms stored at so i can tell firefox .. to use that location to open the file
<pavel>  whenever i leave my computer idle for a while, the sound stops working
* Pelo fantasises about being overclucker 's keyboard : "arrggh coffeeee"
<preaction> prisone1, for the most part, just realize that the target windows user is completely brain-dead, whereas the target linux user is usually the person writing the software
<bl4cktone> anyone know a program I can use for nzb files so I can download stuff in ubuntu?
<citrusflavord> borgista: what happens when u try sudo mount -o /dev/cdrom ?
<AzzClown> chris: you have gutsy?
<prisone1> manicnerd: Could you help me setup my card? Im not sure how to begin..I checked on the forum and there're too many different ways of doing it, and I'm afraid I'll mess up everything
<Pelo> bl4cktone, what are nzb files ?
<chris_> fiesty
<overclucker> now i have to go wash my keyboard in the sink
<chris_> i had it working on gutsy
<chris_> different install tho, same lappy
<Christian_> www
<Christian_> lol
<chris_> funny think is ive gotten aircrack to work but not the freaking network manager
<bl4cktone> Pelo: it's kind of like a torrent file but instead of pointing you to other people it shoots you to a usenet server so you can download from it.
<manicnerd> prisonel: i got my wireless working just by following the guide for my card on the forums.....  i have the dell wireless 1390
<Pelo> bl4cktone, google for a linux client for it
<overclucker> Pelo: i reciently invested in a rubber submergable blue glowing keyboard, heheh
<prisone1> ndiswrapper will also work with wireless-n?
<chris_> manicnerd what broadcom ver 4603?
<AzzClown> yea.  gutsy has the broadcom support. the people at my school all said fiesty is a pain or not possible with broadcom.
<chris_> well why did they do that
<Pelo> overclucker, I just have a 15 $ one, if it gets damage I can just buy a new one
<bl4cktone> Pelo: couldn't find a program with google a while back guess they made a new one it's called Hellanzb
<manicnerd> chris_ broadcom BCM94311MCG is the lspci output
<chris_> i had problems with it in gutsy too but eventually got it
<Pelo> bl4cktone, congrats
<MitchM> Pelo, im trying to see if the data i copied into the file is there
<overclucker> Pelo: i payed 30 usd for this, and it seems to be paying for itself
<manicnerd> i got it working in fiesty and was able to keep it working when i upgraded to gutsy
<innocentauto> anyone use citrix on ubuntu? I'm having issues getting it to work (SSL errors)
<Pelo> MitchM, open it with gedit
<manicnerd> however i use WICD to find my network
<alcaponage> Will Gutsy Gibbon come with the old Compiz Fusion or a newer one with new plugins?
<Pelo> alcaponage, ask in #ubuntu+1
<manicnerd> chris_: it's the vostro 1000 dell
<citrusflavord> are compiz and beryl still merging...?
<riotkittie> screenlets <3
<Pelo> citrusflavord, I think the merge has taken place already
<AzzClown> the new compiz seems to be the same as the old beryl manager
<AzzClown> except it works
<zce> i would like to know if it is possible to a NON-PRIVILEGED USER to install applications (apt-get and .deb packages) in his own home.. and if it isnt, has it already been discussed something like that? because if im patient enough, i can get sources and ./configure --prefix=... anyway
<riotkittie> comiz-fusion is that merge, citrusflavord
<citrusflavord> pelo is it apt getable?
<prisone1> hmm
<chris_> so wait whats newest gutsy or fiesty
<MitchM> Pelo, ok so then how do i open it in sed?
<Pelo> citrusflavord, ask in #compiz-fusion
<manicnerd> chris_: gutsy
<riotkittie> chris_: gutsy is the newest but its still in beta stage
<chris_> is it full distro or beta
<riotkittie> it will go final this month
<chris_> oh
<prisone1> on ubuntuforums.org, it says I should install the guty kernel to use my wifi card
<chris_> sorry new to ubuntu
<Pelo> MitchM, I don'T know how to use sed
<prisone1> gutsy
<zero-1> Im unable to create a bridge connection with vmware on a atheros wifi card, any ideas?
<chris_> get a mac
<danielax> zce: yes it is possible. Not quite sure how. dpkg should be able to extract the package...
<chris_> alrighty thanks for the info im out
<citrusflavord> riotkittie: isnt that what the guys who first started using them in conjuction called it
<riotkittie> prisone1: prisone1: what kind of card do you have?
<danielax> zce: `man dpkg` may help if you haven't tried already
<riotkittie> citrusflavord: idunno
<AzzClown> i'm having problems with the (*&^*& vmmon in vmware server after I took the gutsy update... any info?
<prisone1> riotkittie: Intel Pro 4965 AGN
<musikgoat> AzzClown: i had issuestoo
<riotkittie> AzzClown: ask in #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie> prisone1: ah. not familiar with it, sorry
<prisone1> :(
<MitchM> Pelo, do you know how to pipe data into sed?
<danielax> MitchM: whatever | sed 'command'
<Pelo> MitchM, read above , I donT' knwo how to use sed
<guru> does anyone know of any sources to get the "LaCie LightScribe Labeler" package for ubuntu that allows you to burn lightscribe media?
<prisone1> When I installed my Ubunbtu, under mount point for one of my NTFS partitions, I chose "do not use". So it doesn't show up under Computer.. But I can access it from Terminal. How do I bring it back so it shows up in Computer?
<danielax> MitchM: eg to change all occurances of "foo" to "bar" in in.txt and save to out.txt: sed 's/foo/bar/g' < in.txt > out.txt
<guru> alien apparently can't work out the dependencies with the rpm
<MitchM> danielax: is whatever the name of my file?
<Pelo> guru,  did you search for lightscribe in synaptic ?
<guru> Pelo: sure did - nada
<guru> apt is my first stop; google second
<Pelo> guru,  get the source then and compile it manualy
<guru> Pelo: i can't
<danielax> guru: cdrecord had an option once upon a time
<danielax> but beats me where that went now
<Pelo> guru, can'T or won't
<guru> Pelo: can't
<overclucker> dosjv
<Pelo> guru, why ?
<danielax> MitchM: whatever is a command that outputs data. for using files, see the other example
<GhostFiend> -wrt
<guru> Pelo: ask the author of the software
<nomaS> hi anybody know which is the name to convert files *.ogg to *.avi ?
<linos> pelo
<linos> I think I fixed it
<Pelo> linos , congrats
<ivanhoe> hello evryone
<linos> pelo: thanks
<manicnerd> i'm getting an error from ntfs-config telling me to use the force mount option....i dont know anything about it...  if my fstab looks something like this:  UUID=78D03F26D03EE9D0 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1  ...... what would the force look like?
<Pelo> guru,  http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadsection/pse/   2 min on google
<ivanhoe> ihave problems with a acer aspire laptop
<MitchM> danielax: whats the command that outputs data?
<ivanhoe> 5310
<Pelo> linos,  how ?
<scguy318> ivanhoe: what problems
<ivanhoe> i dont have audio
<scguy318> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ivanhoe> ubuntu dont install audio and wirelles
<manicnerd> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ivanhoe> but
<csc`> nomaS: mencoder
<ivanhoe> the important its the audio
<guru> Pelo: yes, and try the link titled "Simple Labeler Debian Install Package (6.7 MB)" - it's a dead link
<ivanhoe> i check
<ivanhoe> ubuntu put a ateros resticted  codec
<Pelo> !info ntfs-config | manicnerd
<ubotu> manicnerd: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<ivanhoe> but i dont have soun
<ivanhoe> if you can helpme i thanks very much
<scguy318> ivanhoe: what chipset
<manicnerd> thanks pelo:
<manicnerd> :)
<scguy318> ivanhoe: and have you read the Ubuntu Wiki link
<ivanhoe> ubuntu wiki link?
<linos> pelo:  what i did was comment out the only line in a file called mfc3360ccupswrapper.prerm and then typed dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq mfc3360ccupswrapper
<scguy318> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scguy318> that one
<Pelo> linos,  very neat well done and well researched
<ivanhoe> how can i chech the chipset?
<nomaS> thanks csc`
<linos> pelo: and it uninstalled the mfc3360ccupswrapper which was causing synaptic to crash
<scguy318> ivanhoe: look in your mixer devices
<linos> pelo: thank you
<cgineilhan> Sys Admins, does anyone know a good tool that let me broadcasting keystrokes to multi console
<prisone1> Please help.. One of my NTFS volumes don't show up in Computer
<ivanhoe> well i have 2 opcione
<spenser> I think i found a bug
<ivanhoe> hda alsa....
<ivanhoe> a moment the lap is restrt
<spenser> serious bug
<spenser> on the beta cd
<Pelo> guru, http://www.filecrunch.com/file/~1j16cu
<vulcanius> spenser, file a bug report
* Pelo gives linos  his first  1337 h4xOarZ strippe
<spenser> If i try to chmod using the nautilus->properties it chmods my entire filesystem
<spenser> to gid 1000
<spenser> It's done it twice now
<guru> Pelo: thank you kindly!
<linos> Pelo: thanks
<spenser> I mean its a BIG bug thats why I feel i should ask before doing anything
<Pelo> guru,  who needs your kindness,  money is makes the world go round
<Pelo> !enter | spenser
<ubotu> spenser: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<twocarlo> Pelo: thats true
<guru> Pelo: heh, wish i could help there
* Pelo should come up with a badge system like for the scouts but for linux troubleshooting 
<spenser> Will do
<danielax> gak - what's the irssi keystroke to scroll up?
<guru> Pelo: now if you could find out how to get my tv tuner card working that in itself would entice me to make a cheritable contribution
<Flannel> danielax: alt-n if pageup doesnt work
<Flannel> danielax: alt-p will scroll back down
<Pelo> guru,  goto the forum and do a search for your tvcard model  www.ubuntuforums.org
<danielax> cheers, Flannel
<guru> Pelo: i've done that and there appears to be support but i've tried every card type for the cx8800 driver and nothing works
<vulcanius> Pelo, I want a Master of the Inode badge thingy for my belt.
<danielax> MitchM: sorry for the lag - lots of commands output data, it just depends what you're trying to do. more information would be helpful
<Pelo> guru, you'll have to digg deeper then
<guru> Pelo: i have a feeling that this particular model doesn't work [yet] 
* Pelo gives  vulcanius  a beginner inode badge to start with 
<MitchM> danielax: I found what i was looking for, it ended up being cat
<dissection> Sorry, got disconnected. When I installed Ubuntu yesterday, I wanted to disable one of my partitions that contained only the Sony Vaio Recovery software and I chose "do not use". But after having installed Ubuntu, I saw that it disabled a different NTFS partition installed. How do I bring it back?
<guru> if i can't find any information on it i might try to hack the cx8800 module over the weekend
<MitchM> danielax: thanks for your help though :)
<lucashungaro> Hello there. How can I set my user as the root user? Every document I open on a editor on gnome is read-only, I have to open the terminal, type su and my password and then use vi.... that's annoying. My user already belongs to the root group. Also, when I try to log into gnome with root, the system says that I can't open a session with this user...
<danielax> dissection: there's probaly an easier way, but you could edit fstab
<danielax> lucashungaro: root users are generally a bad idea. what are you trying to edit that needs root permissions?
<dissection> danielax: How? I mean, where do I find fstab?
<Pelo> lucashungaro, are those documents in your home folder ?
<lucashungaro> danielax: my Rails app files
<vbabiy> Hey Pelo, how are you
<danielax> dissection: /etc/fstab. If you're not familiar with it, I probably don't recommend it. 1 moment
<Pelo> hello vbabiy  , so so
<lucashungaro> Pelo: no, they're at a folder I've created to store my projects on /
<Pelo> lucashungaro, that's why
<Flannel> lucashungaro: Why don't you give yourself permission to access that folder then?
<dissection> It said command not found
<Pelo> lucashungaro,  give yourself  read /write permission to that folder
<lucashungaro> Flannel: gnomes's interface doesn't let me do it, how can I do it on the terminal?
<Flannel> lucashungaro: chmod/chown changes the permissions and ownership, respectively.
<Flannel> !chmod | lucashungaro
<ubotu> lucashungaro: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<danielax> lucashungaro: sudo will be needed
<danielax> dissection: I'm sure that there's a graphical tool to do it... I just don't know what
<lucashungaro> danielax: ok
<dissection> :[
<sethbrown> try 'sudo chmod 777 mydirectory mydirectory/*'
<danielax> ppl: graphical fstab editor?
<ziyax> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-349220.html
<Pelo> danielax,  in your dreams
<dissection> heh
<danielax> Pelo: i was sure one exisited...
<ech0dish> what? cheap refurbished ubuntu desktops? http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<danielax> oh well
<danielax> dissection: as root, edit /etc/fstab
<Pelo> danielax, there might be but I doubt it
<danielax> the details are accessible through man fstab
<dissection> I checked it out. I don't know what to do in there
<dissection> Maybe I should just reinstall Ubuntu
<ziyax> dissection
<ziyax> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-349220.html read this.
<danielax> dissection: not just yet ;)
<ech0dish> dissection, just buy a comp with ubuntu on it already :P
<sethbrown> dissection: can you see the partition in /etc/fstab? try 'sudo less /etc/fstab'
<dissection> I would have if they sold this model with Ubuntu.
<dissection> I had to unnecessarily pay for Vista that I'm never gonna use :[
<lucashungaro> OK, chmod 777 ./projects -R worked, thanks Pelo, danielax, Flannel and sethbrown
<dissection> Yeah I see it in fstab
<ech0dish> yeah thats why i always custom build, unless its a laptop...
<sethbrown> when you do 'sudo df', does it appear?
<Phrozen_One_> what files are "safe" to delete off the daily gutsy build to make it fit on a cd
<dissection> It is a laptop.
<Pelo> lucashungaro,  777 gives access to every persons on the comp,  use 755 instead
<ech0dish> its kinda messed up how people can't even buy a laptop without paying microsoft something.
<lucashungaro> Pelo: that's ok for now, I'm the unique user, it's my home pc
<dissection> sethbrown: I get this... UUID=C00AD56A0AD55E4A /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<preaction> ech0dish, bue a mac
<lucashungaro> Pelo: but thanks anyway
<ech0dish> hahaha
<ech0dish> mac..
<doctormo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/GroupBuy
<logreeval> Hi, I am getting a AMD athlon x2 6000+ processor and was wondering if anyone could suggest a fan to keep it cool?
<sethbrown> try 'sudo mount /windows'
<ech0dish> i'd never buy a mac
<eythian> Hi, my upgrade to gutsy failed half way through installing packages, what's the best way to resume it? just apt-get dist-upgrade, or is there a better way?
<danielax> eythian: that should do
<dissection> sethbrown: Its already mounted. I can browse through the files from Terminal. It just doesn't show up under "Computer", cause I chose "do not use" while Installing Ubuntu.
<danielax> it may ask you to run a special dpkg command, but it ussally works fine
<danielax> Phrozen_One_: if you are trying to make a livecd, the process is not as simple as just burning a cd
<sethbrown> ouch! so ubuntu is hiding it from you? that sucks.
<eythian> danielax: cheers, trying that now. It has to redownload 500Mb, I guess packages were updated in the interim or something.
<danielax> eythian: eww - well as long as you're not on dialup like me :)
<ech0dish> mac laptops = over priced and designed for slow computing
<eythian> danielax: I'm downloading at 1Mbyte/s :)
<dissection> sethbrown: Yeah. It was the other partition that I wanted to hide cause it contains only the Vaio Recovery software. I ended up having the wrong one hidden.
<danielax> eythian: *grr*
<sethbrown> I don't have a clue how to fix that, sorry.
<dissection> :<
<eythian> danielax: I'm at university (in .nz) and found a sources mirror on a high-speed research network we're connected to, in .de
<danielax> dissection: you should just need to change the first column of the fstab entry for the windows entry
<sethbrown> it may have set the partition type to hidden. I know how to change that.
<danielax> don't quite know how
<danielax> eythian: and i'm in a broadband blackspot in au
<rw1712> I have two hard drives, win with ubuntu one with win2k. when I boot up with ubuntu as master neither of them will load. why is that? grub doesn't load either, but grub will load if the windows drive is unplugged.
<rw1712> *one
<dissection> Change it to what?
<sethbrown> but it's not something I'd suggest if you haven't done it before.
<scguy318> eythian: i'm jel0s :D
<eythian> danielax: yeah, that'll do it. Friends of mine in one of those (new Brisbane) got ISDN installed.
<danielax> rw1712: you need to install grub on the ubuntu disk
<eythian> s/new/near/
<sethbrown> you can change a partition type to hidden using a tool like 'cfdisk' or 'fdisk'. It works but if you mess up, you can lose data.
<danielax> !grub|rw1712
<ubotu> rw1712: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rw1712> danielax, grub is installed on ubuntu already
<danielax> rw1712: hmm - that wasn't as useful as I though
<Pelo> rw1711,  grub comes in two parts phase one instals one the boot hdd, phase two in the ubuntu partition,  the best way to so set the ubuntu hdd to boot in the bios so that the installer installs both  phases on the same hdd
<danielax> rw1712: Windows HDD is the primary one, right
<Pelo> rw1711, you can use the grub super cd to fix that
<sethbrown> if you're game, try 'sudo cfdisk' and highlight the partition, then change the type looking CAREFULLY through the list of types.
<rw1712> no, ubuntu is master
<Pelo> !grub |  rw1711  last links bottom of thepage
<ubotu> rw1711  last links bottom of thepage: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<danielax> or grub-install
<rw1712> windows is slave
<dissection> So, anyone else know how to fix this?
<danielax> dissection: its a bit hard to knwo without actually poking around at your computer physically
<danielax> dissection: I would suggest heading over to your local Linux Users Group.
<ech0dish> local linux users group?
<rw1712> thanks ubotu will try
<Pelo> ech0dish, what about them ?
<ech0dish> what is it?
<Pelo> rw1711, ubotu is a bot
<harris2004> hello
<harris2004> i gota problem
<harris2004> my ubuntu doesnt load
<harris2004> i tried evrything
<harris2004> recovery
<danielax> !ask | harris
<ubotu> harris: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<harris2004> nothng worked
<Pelo> !loco | ech0dish
<ubotu> ech0dish: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ech0dish> format and reinstall
<harris2004> i have a windows parttin
<harris2004> as wekk
<harris2004> well
<Pelo> !enter | harris2004
<ubotu> harris2004: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danielax> harris2004: what do you mean by "doesnt load". Be as detailed as possible
<harris2004> when it loads
<harris2004> only 2 bars load
<harris2004> and then it stops
<harris2004> same win recovery mode
<Pelo> harris2004, STOP USING THE ENTER KEY FOR PUNCTUATION
<dissection> ;[
<danielax> harris2004: windows also fails to load? Is that right?
<harris2004> nope
<citrusflavord> lol
<Pelo> danielax,  he means same with the recovery mode
<danielax> ok. my mistake
<Pelo> harris2004,  is ubuntu installed or are you talking about the live cd ?
<citrusflavord> harris, use the five word rule
<ech0dish> is there a houston group?
<danielax> harris2004: when loading ubuntu, when the graphical screen starts, press ctrl-alt-f1
<danielax> ech0dish: googl houston linux users group
<harris2004> i had a hawrdware change and it only affected ubuntu
<harris2004> hardware*
<ech0dish> !google houston linux users group
<Pelo> harris2004,  re-install
<ech0dish> meh
<dissection> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ech0dish> bot sucks here
<eythian> harris2004: have you tried to boot with no splash screen to see where it stops?
<dissection> !Partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<danielax> dissection: if you want to get the bot to talk to you only /msg ubotu !whatever
<dissection> okay.
<kelsey> this is wierd
<rw1712> I'm having difficulty using the terminal to install grub into my windows HDR
<danielax> rw1712: what command are you using?
<citrusflavord> eythian> never would of thought of that one, nice
<Pelo> rw1711, on the last link ubotu gave you , toward the bottom of the page there is a link for a super grub cd,  use that it it much eaiser
<Zav> hey all, i'm running feisty fawn and I'm having an issue where in order to connect to local smb shares i have to first connect to the internet then logout and relogin, any thoughts?
<rw1712> danielax, so far I'm up to "sudo grub";)
<rw1712> Pelo, my internet is too slow to download a cd
<danielax> rw1712: man grub-install ins your friend
<rw1712> man grub-install?
<aTypical> When downloading the 7.10 release do I want the beta or tribe 5?
<Pelo> rw1712, it's not a full cd, only a few megs , just too much for a floppy
<danielax> rw1712: but make sure you have a backup! grub-install is very good a rendering systems unbootable
<PointyThingsHurt> Feh. apcupsd hates me
<danielax> rw1712: the cd is probably the better idea then. i also throught it was big :|
<dissection> Isn't there any other way than using fstab, to unhide the partition from "Computer"?
<rw1712> alright I will try the cd
<ubuntnoob> greetings.  I've loaded Ubun Ult on a  etl3 partition on hd0 (winxp on dif partition on same drive), but I don't think that grub was installed correctly.  It def doesn't give me the opp to choose what os to boot from.  Any ideas?  I've been doing alot of research and tried installing multiple times.  I think it stems from my lack of knowledge of how ETL3, swap, and NTFS interact with the MBR.
<jmorse30> what channel can I go to to resolve a Compiz fusion issue
<danielax> jmorse30: #compiz-fusion, IIRC
<jmorse30> thanks
<zengen> Does md5sum create a log anywhere?
<dissection> Anyone?
<danielax> zengen: no
<heartsblood> is anybody here familiar with the ttf-opensymbol bug?
<zengen> Okay, thank you.
<danielax> zengen: if you are looking for something to check if files are changing, try an intrusion detection system, like AIDE
<Pelo> heartsblood, details ?
<rda> why doesn't the gnome xchat client support simple commands, like /list -min 30
<rda> how else are we supposed to find chat rooms if no gui is available
<zengen> Nah, just checked an iso that 1 error and it scrolled off before I could see what it was.  Thought it would be quicker with a log then running it again.
<Pelo> rda,  cause xchat-gnome sucks,  install xchat regular instead
<rda> yeah i have it, decided i'd try this version
<rda> ridiculous
<Fiveohthree> hey all i need help with my /var/www file.. wont let me create files.
<Pelo> rda,  check in add remove
<Pelo> Fiveohthree, change the folder permissiion to 755
<dissection> Anyone know how to unhide a partition?
<rda> ...don't worry Pelo, i know.  i'm wondering if anyone knows why the developers thought it would be a good idea to remove the implementation
<danielax> Fiveohthree: that's because of unix permissions. You need to create files with root/admin
<heartsblood> apprently the package is broken in that it wont update X fonts if the fonts are older than the package.  The fix seems simple enough, all I had to do was touch the X11 dirs that were 'old' however I saw a recomended fix that I couldn't get to work and I was wondering why.
<Pelo> rda,  I think xchat-gnome is meant to be a slimmed down version for ultra-noobs
<eythian> can anyone tell me what I should do about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39619/
<SerratedX> pardon me, is there any specific tech support chan?
<SerratedX> Well, I think the topic talks for itself
<Pelo> SerratedX, this would be it
<Fiveohthree> danielax, should i login as root?
<heartsblood> acording to the deb mailing list, 1 of the recomendations was to type for dir in `/usr/share/fonts/X11 ...`; do; touch $dir; done; but the return I kept getting was /usr/share/fonts/X11 is a dir.  what did I type wrong?
<scguy318> Fiveohthree: no, no, and no :)
<Selenolycus> I just installed Ubuntu Server Ed. and it doesn't seem to be resolving an IP.
<scguy318> !root | Fiveohthree
<danielax> Fiveohthree: no, use sudo
<ubotu> Fiveohthree: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pelo> Selenolycus, thebest thing to do is to ask periodicaly and hope someone knows the answer or check in the forum , www.ubuntuforums.org
<dissection> Can it be done in gconf-editor?
<Fiveohthree> how do i make the file other than right clicking and create document
<usr13>  !search 7.10
<ubotu> Found: gutsy, beta, kompozer, tribe6, final
<Pelo> Selenolycus, you might also try  #networking
<danielax> dissection: no.
<danielax> Fiveohthree: use the terminal. It's not that scary ;)
<heartsblood> Fiveohthree: mkdir blah
<Pelo> heartsblood, mkdir if for folders
<SerratedX> so, I have a problem with ubuntu loading but than crashing X because of a missing/corrupt file. Anyone have some time to help me out? The last thing that I had running before the crash was wine with Starcraft. My screen resolution than changed to 800x600, I told the unit to restart, and now it won't load X
<ubuntnoob> REPASTE 1 - Thanks for your patience:  greetings.  I've loaded Ubun Ult on a  etl3 partition on hd0 (winxp on dif partition on same drive), but I don't think that grub was installed correctly.  It def doesn't give me the opp to choose what os to boot from.  Any ideas?  I've been doing alot of research and tried installing multiple times.  I think it stems from my lack of knowledge of how ETL3, swap, and NTFS interact with the MBR.
<Fiveohthree> but then it wont let me open it cause id dosent belong to me
<netham45> is it possible to install X(just need the X server, no dm or anything) off of an Ubuntu desktop CD on an Ubuntu server install?
<heartsblood> Pelo: my mistake
<Pelo> SerratedX, start the  recovery mode and try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dissection> So, nobody knows?
<overclucker> save
<overclucker> oops
<danielax> Fiveohthree: "sudo chown youruser:youruser /var/www/whatever"
<overclucker> heh
<danielax> dissection: nope. We can't really tell without seeing your computer - find a local linux users group
<Pelo> netham45,  I think you can install it from the serer cd as well,  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<usr13> Hypothetical question:  If a user does not want to wait for the repos to get OO 2.3, what would be the best way to upgrade?
<dissection> blah
<dissection> I'm reinstalling Ubuntu
<usr13> Should one uninstall 2.2 first? or ...?
<danielax> netham45: the alternate cd is your friend here
<AzzClown> are there any alternatives to virtualbox/vmware?
<danielax> ubuntnoob: ubuntu ultimate isn't supported here...
<Pelo> usr13, yes
<danielax> ubuntnoob: (IIRC)
<usr13> Has anyone here upgraded to OO 2.3 yet?
<SerratedX> ty, I shal be back shortly with the results
<netham45> danielax: I have Ubuntu server installed and configured, but I don't want to loose it
<danielax> AzzClown: yes, but it depends what you're trying to do
<usr13> Has anyone tried efax plugin for OO 2.3?
<danielax> netham45: then apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Pelo> usr13, ppl here are still using oo 2.2
<ubuntnoob> danielax - thanks, but isn't it the same thing, especially the install?  Or are the versions that diff?
<netham45> ok
<danielax> AzzClown: Things like Xen, UML, bochs, etc, dpending on what you want
<excalibas> is there a way to turn compiz off and on when i like ir?
<Selenolycus> Well how can I set my IP and DNS using config files only?
<usr13>  Any ideas on how long it will take before the repositories to pick up OO 2.3?
<danielax> excalibas: system->preferences->desktop effects?
<Fiveohthree> scguy318 so mkdir is directory. how do i make file?
<Fiveohthree> mkfile?
<simplechat_> excalibas, i'd just like a way to turn it on :(
<Pelo> ubuntnoob,  it's a matter of principel,    ubuntu ultimate is just a flaky repack of ubuntu with a butload of software as part of the default install,  you can get all of those from ubuntu regular ,  if hte guy realy wants to make his own release he can make his own channel
<simplechat_> Fiveohthree, touch
<usser> Fiveohthree: echo "" > filename
<danielax> Selenolycus: /etc/resolv.conf stores dns
<simplechat_> Fiveohthree, touch randomfile
<bruenig> usr13, repositories aren't updated between releases
<bruenig> Fiveohthree, touch
* Dr_willis wonders what use making a 'file' is :)
<Hilikus_> hey guys, im i supposed to create 1 user for every daemon so that it runs the daemon and not have to run it as root?
<danielax> Fiveohthree: just open with an editor, like gedit, nano, vi, etc
<Dr_willis> other then just making an empty file.
<Pelo> Fiveohthree, if you want to make a file  , just open your app with a black file
<excalibas> danielax, thankx
<Pelo> blank
<danielax> Hilikus_: that's automatically done for you if you install the daemons through apt-get/synaptic/install programs
<bruenig> it isn't automatically done for him, they all run as root
<Selenolycus> danielax: what about setting my IP etc?
<ubuntnoob> Pelo - Gotcha, I after messing with it a bit, I noticed I wouldn't use half of the stuff added.  I just wanted Beryl.
<excalibas> simplechat_, it was not hard for me, you have 3d working?
<Selenolycus> DHCP
<teKnofreak> Selenolycus, check Network Manager
<usr13> bruenig, Really?  -> Repositories are NOT updated between releases?
<Selenolycus> teKnofreak: This is a CLI-only system.
<Pelo> ubuntnoob,  you can get beryl easily enough from the repos
<bruenig> usr13, right
<danielax> bruenig: oh - well, then I stand corrected :)
<teKnofreak> Selenolycus, man ifconfig
<mmkassem> usr13, if you are interested in oo.o 2.3 you might upgrade to gusty *beta*
<Dr_willis> usr13,  thats how ubuntus 6 mo release cycle works.
<Hilikus_> danielax root 4675 0.0 0.4 7836 2304 ? Ss 23:37 0:00 sshd: hilikus [priv] 
<danielax> Selenolycus: ifconfig, dhclient, route are all your friends
<Pelo> usr13,  not fro new versions , just for updates
<teKnofreak> Selenolycus, man route --> gateway
<usr13> bruenig, Then where do all the updates come from?
<bruenig> usr13, security updates only
<Hilikus_> it seems to me that sshd is ran by root no?
<danielax> Hilikus_: sshd needs to run as root to listen on port 22
<Dr_willis> !backports
<bruenig> Hilikus_, it is supposed to be
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Hilikus_> ok, i see
<simplechat_> excalibas, yes, but notthis
<bruenig> Hilikus_, all of the daemons are supposed to run as root
<ubuntnoob> Pelo - I know I'm just lazy and wanted an install that had everything that I want and the things that I didn't know I wanted.   I'll check the other channel or do more research.  Thanks and good luck.
<Hilikus_> bruenig thats no security issue??
<ashzilla> Whst are daemons
<bruenig> Hilikus_, why would it be
<usr13> Pelo, I thought that would be an update;  OO 2.2 to OO 2.3   ???
<danielax> Hilikus_: most daemons "drop priveledges" as soon as they can, which reduces the risk
<excalibas> simplechat_, i just installed using synaptic
<Selenolycus> danielax: dhclient worked, thanks
<ehc> how can I get the insert key to work? it doesn't do anything when I press it.
<Hilikus_> someone exploits a bug in the daemon and has root
<bruenig> usr13, if you want updates that quickly, you may have picked the wrong distro
<usser> usr13: security updates are in the third-fourth digit
<Pelo> usr13,  no ,  to 2.2.1 ifthere ever were such a thing for a bug fix or a security issue but not to a new version
<danielax> Hilikus_: yes, but without root sshd won't work
<Hilikus_> cool got it
<Hilikus_> thanks guys
<danielax> so you have to choose security vs functionality
<usr13> bruenig, I was under the understanding that Ubuntu was the most advanced.
<bruenig> usr13, no, it is intentionally old for stability reasons
<danielax> ehc: the insert key doesn't write a character, it changes from insert mode to overwrite mode
<ehc> danielax, okay
<teKnofreak> usr13, if you want the bleeding edge, you can install manually, ubuntu focuses on stability more than bleeding edge
<Fiveohthree> i think im screwint this up....  sudo chown root:brandon /var/www     ??
<danielax> ehc: try it in a text editor - write a whole bunch of spelling mistakes, press insert and try to correct them, then try without insert
<danielax> Fiveohthree: yes - try brandon:brandon
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, if you are trying it for web, then the owner should be www-data (IIRC)
<bruenig> the stability argument is a bit weak, more they fear packager screwups imo, but nevertheless, if you want up to date software in a convenient way, you want another distro
<Fiveohthree> my head is gana blow
<ehc> danielax, okay it is working now. thanks.
<usser> usr13: see linux is built in such a way that upgrades may make the system unstable, cause a lot of stuff depends of other stuff so if u update one thing it'll pull 50 other libraries with it, which may mean some apps that needed older versions of that libs stop working
<danielax> teKnofreak: (yes - that's correct)
<bruenig> usser, hardly
<excalibas> simplechat_, have you tried compiz --replace?
<usr13> teKnofreak, Well, OO 2.3 is not beta?
<Pelo> bruenig, I since ubuntu is intended to be linux for the masses I donT' think they want to chance unstable packages
<simplechat_> mhm
<danielax> bruenig: thats right, you have to choose stability vs bleeding edge
<bruenig> Pelo, unstable packages right is different than unstable software though is what I meant
<simplechat_> composite extentions are not enabled
<xidox> c.cl
<bruenig> right I just want to make the distinction between packagers ineptitude and software failings
<bruenig> it is more of a packager thing than a software thing
<danielax> ubuntu picked stability. if you want to live on the edge, try the gutsy beta
<bruenig> danielax, you misunderstand the issue
<danielax> bruenig: sorry - what's the issue again?
<bruenig> danielax, it's a fear of ubuntu's own incompetence that creates the biggest hesitation, not of the updated software per se
<Pelo> danielax, actualy bleeding would be  tribe 1 , beta are usualy fairly stabble, they'Re more like last step bug search
<usr13> danielax, I'm all for stability, it's just that there are some features in OO 2.3 that I want
<danielax> bruenig: I'm not sure I agree
<overclucker> bruenig: nice word choice, heh ineptitude
<bruenig> overclucker, all distros have it, they depend on packagers, packagers screw up
<danielax> Pelo: I stand corrected. I'm a stability person :)
<AzzClown> is apt-inept a command now?
<bruenig> overclucker, but there is a significant difference between the packager of the new OO screwing up and the new OO being unstable
<tarelerulz> Is there java for amd 64 processors ?
<excalibas> simplechat_, have you installed emerald?
* Pelo will even wait an extra week or two before going for gutsy 
<simplechat_> emrtald?
<danielax> AzzClown: right up there with apt-get moo
<netham45> is there any way to extract packages from a CD?
<simplechat_> emerald?
<excalibas> simplechat_, yes sorry
<Fiveohthree> k i got the touch... made file, but owner is root
<simplechat_> what is it?
<Fiveohthree> wouldnt owner be my login? or is cause i used sudo
<excalibas> simplechat_, i have that
<Pelo> simplechat_, emerald is the decorator for compiz,   similar to metacity for gnome
<danielax> Fiveohthree: chown is your friend again :)
<eythian> tarelerulz: yes
<bruenig> danielax, I assure you, there are rolling release distros which are constantly up to date, and they have no more problems, and in fact tend to have less due to the lack of enormous upgrading of all package simultaneously
<AzzClown> gutsy is fine.  i blame it for my vmware server but its probably something i did
<netham45> I want to extract all of the X packages from a server CD to put onto my memory stick to put on my server that has no internet connection or cdrom drive.
<simplechat_> so it needs to be installed?
<Fiveohthree> did..  sudo chown brandon:brandon /var/www/test.html
<netham45> anyone know how?
<Fiveohthree> did nothing
<excalibas> simplechat_, i think so
<simplechat_> what else do i need?
<Pelo> netham45,   check in /pool/x/ ....
<danielax> bruenig: well it's a distro-philosophy difference. Ubuntu/Canonical wanted defined releases, not rolling releases
<teKnofreak> netham45, use Synpatic, read the CD as a repos source and download only the packages you want
<tsukasa> hey what are some of the major upcoming linux developer conferences?
<eythian> netham45: perhaps look into aptoncd
<netham45> aptoncd
<citrusflavord> what does var stand for?
<netham45> gah, wrong window
<bruenig> danielax, right but my point is that, it isn't new software that is unstable, it is packagers who screw up that is unstable
<tarelerulz> I went to java and found one that says  java x64 and when I went to see how to install it  I got this page http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011400.xml
<mmkassem> Fivohthree, chown does not return a result if the command was successful
<danielax> bruenig: I disagree, but I don't think it's relevant to this channel
<Fiveohthree> mmkassem i checked properties and still root
<danielax> tarelerulz: try the ubuntu-restriced-extras package
<bruenig> danielax, you can't just assert disagreement, this is not even an opinion based analysis
<tarelerulz> It says red hate on it and SUSE that mean it is made for them or they just example of 64 bit os
<danielax> tarelerulz: that will get you java, mp3s, dvds, flash :)
<Pelo> !java | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<overclucker> bruenig: so very true, however it's not all the packageers fault
<mmkassem> Fiveohthree, try the command: ls -l         from the terminal
<bruenig> danielax, they fear what happened with X a while back, when the packager screwed up and people had to roam around console for a while, that X update was not even close to having problems, the package did
<excalibas> simplechat_, i dunno, maybe some compiz pluggins but i am not sure
<marnik`> Even after my gaim account is "available", it shows as "offline". Any idea what could be wrong?
<simplechat_> k
<Fiveohthree> OMG had to refresh i guess
<Fiveohthree> it worked
<danielax> bruenig: I accept that packager error does happen. I dispute that it is the primary source of error.
<Fiveohthree> now should i leave as brandon, or put too root when done?
<bruenig> ubuntu is a very high stakes distro though for the reason that it caters to those with little knowledge of linux underpinnings, if a bad packager screws up just once, it is really damaging to the user base
<citrusflavord> can i get a explaination of a spool, string and hash files?
<danielax> Fiveohthree: change it to www-data:www-data
<bruenig> danielax, on what basis
<Fiveohthree> danielax: why?
<netham45> how do I get the dependencies of a package?
<Dr_willis> citrusflavord,  are you doing your homework online?
<teKnofreak> Filbert, i suggest you to look at use home/*/public_html and using Alias in sites-enabled, for your own security and ease of use
<citrusflavord> Dr_willis: i wish that was my homework...
<teKnofreak> err.,,, Fiveohthree ^^ read above
<bruenig> I do not disagree with their model for their particular user base, but I just would prefer if it be understood for what it is then this nonsense about new software is unstable
<GhostFiend> unstable is a good enough description to me
<bruenig> netham45, apt-cache show package | grep Depends, there is also some explicit way to do it but whatever
<clusty> any ideas where i could ask about suspend for a ubuntu laptop?
<danielax> bruenig: I agree that it is high stakes. I agree that packager error does happen. I don't know the breakdown of what causes the most errors, but my personal experience is that packager error is less frequent than software error, but I don't have any stats to back this up (if you do, I'd love to see them)
<Dr_willis> untested perhaps is a better term?
<danielax> clusty: here
<riotkittie> clusty: here? the forums?
<bruenig> it is unstable do to incompetence on ubuntu's end not due to incompetence on the software creator's end is what I am saying
<Fiveohthree> does it have to be, or is it just safer?
<teKnofreak> clusty, here ?
<GhostFiend> untested would work as well
<tarelerulz> WHat I am asking does Ubuntu have 64 bit java for it yet ? or do I have to compile it myself or can I download http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80  and install it
<bruenig> danielax, please give an example then
<mmkassem> netham45, use Synaptic (System> Administration), right click on the package and choose properties
<clusty> tried before :D. here goes again:
<danielax> bruenig: I think thta is an overgeneralisation
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, I suggest you that if you are using for development
<overclucker> !offtopic | bruenig,danielax | (;
<ubotu> bruenig,danielax | (;: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<overclucker> heheh
<clusty> i have a nvidia 7400 laptop. whenever i try suspend to ram the laptop never wakes up
<Pelo> g'night folks
<clusty> guess its display that does not wake up
<riotkittie> nite Pelo :D
<danielax> bruenig: yeah - i'm dropping it :)
<clusty> using the nvidia drivers btw
<danielax> Pelo: night
<bruenig> yeah good idea for you, fighting a losing battle
<Fiveohthree> teKnofreak: will i still be able to edit it as brandon? or will i have to change back and forth?
<GhostFiend> unstable has been the standard term for ages
<overclucker> danielax: don't drop it just move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruenig> the software isn't unstable
<eythian> clusty: with compiz? I had that issue with that running, and it always works fine without it.
<clusty> eyemean, so should kill compiz
<clusty> oki
<GhostFiend> can it cause system instability
<clusty> will do now
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, dude, you put yout files in a folder named public_html in your home dir, and you need not messup with permissions
<danielax> overclucker: i don't have the motivation to argue :P I've got better things to do :)
<bruenig> if someone wishes to provide such an example than these vague, I disagree with you but will provide no reason, I am happy to hear it
<citrusflavord> Dr_willis: is a hash a random mathmatic function that encrypts passwords... kinda... am i close?
<AJ--> hi i was trying to change my cursors theme. and followed the instructions but it wont display the cursor theme i choose... how can i fix this
<bruenig> danielax thinks that contradicting is equal to a real position
<danielax> clusty: yes
<GhostFiend> can installing a unsupported package with bad code cause instability?
<danielax> whoops sorry clusty
<scguy318> citrusflavord: replace encrypt with hash and you're closer
<Dr_willis> citrusflavord,  # <-- hash mark. :) Im an engineer not a CS major.
<Fiveohthree> so insted of   /var/www    /var/public_html   ?
<mmkassem> Fiveohthree, to edit any text file you do not own use: gksudo gedit testfilehere
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, check apache.conf for a line enabling use of /home/*/public_html
<Dr_willis> citrusflavord,  im sure theres wiki pages that detail the definitions.
<GhostFiend> not even bad code, just incompatable code?
<AzzClown> a hash is already encrypted huh
<Ed_> can anyone give me a good program that's ideal for monitoring workout and meal plans
<GhostFiend> think 'system unstable' not just program unstable
<danielax> Fiveohthree: no, your home directory/public_html
<scguy318> citrusflavord: a hash function is a function that takes input and maps it to a semi-unique representation suitable for storage in a hash table
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, nope no /var/www, it is /home/UserName/public_html
<bruenig> GhostFiend, but my point is that, it isn't bad code, it is bad packaging of the code by the ubuntu guy
<scguy318> citrusflavord: a crypto hash function is such a function that is designed so that its outputs are as random and distributed as possible
<citrusflavord> Dr_willis: im reading wikipedia while typing, (cs = counter strike?)
<andy_33> citrusflavord,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_function
<andy_33> (:
<scguy318> citrusflavord: CS = Computer Science
<GhostFiend> but can the 'system' become unstable by installing say a unsupported or unpatched lib or whatnot?
<scguy318> citrusflavord: at least, that is my understanding of a hash function, I'm no CS major :)
<AJ--> i downloaded a cursor theme from gnome-look and followed the guid of using it.. but i cant get the cursor i wanted.. anyone knows'?
<danielax> citrusflavord: CS = computer science
<GhostFiend> unstable branch is a perfect name
* danielax thinks - that's enough for me :)
<scguy318> citrusflavord: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hash_function and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptographic_hash_function for your reading pleasure
<bruenig> GhostFiend, it has nothing to do with the actual code or the actual program, do you understand how compilation and packaging of software works?
<citrusflavord> scguy318: yea, that pretty much lines up with what im reading on the pedia here. If it was the same fucntion it would just be cracked
<GhostFiend> yes
<danielax> wow - midnight in the us and the only thing happen in the channel is hash functions and an argument that ubuntu packages are incompetent :)
<zengen> Why is my /ignore not working?  Must be bad packaging of xchat.
<danielax> s/packages/packagers/
<GhostFiend> bruenig, the problem seems to me is your applying the tag of unstable to the package, not to its 'possible' effect on the entire product
<Dr_willis> zengen,  that got removed like AGES ago... :0
<scguy318> danielax: it's not yet midnight in Central Daylight :P
<Dr_willis> zengen,  not sure why. well it got changed i guess is the correct term.
<GhostFiend> Ubuntu is not so much a OS as it is a full computing solution
<GhostFiend> that is, to the eyes of the world
<bruenig> its not that they are more incompetent than any other distro, I am saying fundamentally that it is the fear of packager incompetence, not fear of software development incompetence, that drives the policy
<AJ--> anypne knows how to change my default icon theme?
<danielax> scguy318: ok ok so I'm in Australia
<danielax> all of the US blurs into one time zone :)
<bruenig> for instance on arch, they had an xchat update that didn't have spell check compiled in, this is relatively small, but you understand the premise
<zengen> Dr: It was a joke.  A bad joke...
<teKnofreak> AJ--, GNOME ?
<AJ--> anypne knows how to change my default cursor icon theme?
<laspace_> With all these people there must ALWAYS be talking
<AJ--> teKnofreak: yup
<teKnofreak> !patience AJ--
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience aj-- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GhostFiend> I mean if you want the latest and greatest software on your machine, which is not the mission goal of ubuntu, there are plenty of distros that cator to that
<scguy318> ubotu is a very busy bot
<laspace_> Damnit
<scguy318> he wouldn't know much about patience
<tarelerulz> I know you can install 32 version of java on here ,but what about installing 64 bit for amd64 on here ?
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with making my windows transparent
<Fiveohthree> what is the apt-get for php?
<danielax> someone really should fix that :P
<GhostFiend> trust me, I have gripes with the default packages and my aptlist is full of all kinds of dubious repos
<bruenig> GhostFiend, right but understand the reason why they don't do it
<danielax> Fiveohthree: php5, apache2-mod-php?
<teKnofreak> Fiveohthree, php5
<Madpilot> ubotu, php | Fiveohthree
<ubotu> Fiveohthree: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bruenig> that is all I care about
<greg-g> issue: I deleted a link (I think that is what it is) to a folder.  now when I try to delete that link, it tries to delete the contents of the folder.  How do I get rid of it?
<Dr_willis> greg-g,  a soft link? hard link?
<clusty_> does not really help killing compiz
<Dr_willis> can ya do hard links to a directory? Hmm not sure on that one..
<teKnofreak> greg-g, you mean deleted a soft link or deleted a hard link to a folder ?
<clusty_> actually what happens is that laptops seems to be waking uop immediately
<GhostFiend> I don't understand why you have a problem with a community standardized term for the installation of un-certified software
<greg-g> Dr_willis: teKnofreak: when you have an external harddrive connected, the icon on the desktop, whatever that is
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with making my windows transparent
<bruenig> GhostFiend, when someone says unstable software, instead of unstable packages, it implies and I guarantee you many people have understood it as meaning that the software is unstable when it isn't
<Dr_willis> greg-g,  thats a mounted drive. not a link.
<danielax> MoNsTeR: that might be more relevant to #ubuntu-effects
<MoNsTeR> danielax, i never get any response in that channel
<danielax> weird...
<GhostFiend> I will concede that point, but that is mute when we consider the target audience
<teKnofreak> greg-g, unplug it and plug it back :)
<AzzClown> monster,  do you use beryl or compiz?
<danielax> I don't know anything about it, I was just pointing you in a direction I thought might be helpful
<GhostFiend> bruenig, perhaps we should move this to a different board
<greg-g> Dr_willis: teKnofreak: I have rsync backup my /home dir every night, and in /backupdrive/home/greg/Desktop/ there was a "shortcut" to Media, I deleted it, now when I try to empty the trash, it tries to delete my media off the backupdrive
<MoNsTeR> AzzClown, beryl
<overclucker> bruenig: who says people can differentiate between the two?
<danielax> Try the forums, maybe?
<buntunub>  uname -a
<buntunub> Linux 2.6.22-12-generic #1 SMP Sun Sep 23 18:11:30 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<buntunub> :-D
<riotkittie> oye.
<teKnofreak> greg-g, unplug the drive and delete it, plug it back
<GhostFiend> Hey I have a question
<riotkittie> what is buntunub :-Ding about?
<netham45> where are the packages on an Ubuntu-Desktop install CD?
<bruenig> there is certainly a difference, don't assume people are stupid overclucker
<buntunub> Gutsy is running quite nicely on my new HP Laptop
<GhostFiend> How optimized to desktop functioning is the Ubuntu kernel these days?
<greg-g> teKnofreak: I will do that after I finish re-backing everything up now that I accidently deleted :)
<danielax> !ask | GhostFiend
<ubotu> GhostFiend: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<teKnofreak> netham45, ppl ?
<amidanie1> Is there a particular person/place to scream to to get packages in the ubuntu repos updated?
<AzzClown> transparent when not in use? or just all the time?  cause i'm not sure if it can be all the time.
<teKnofreak> netham45, pool*
<danielax> bruenig: but it's so true!!! :P
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, what do you overclock? your graphics card or your cpu
<riotkittie> buntunub: oh, congrats.
<mocie_girl> hi
<bruenig> I mean perhaps, but when you feed them unstable software what else are they going to think
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: cpu, right now
<teKnofreak> greg-g, ok, that shouldn't be a problem, when you plug it back you will get the icon
<netham45> pool doesn't seem to have all of them
<bruenig> feed them the term "unstable software" I mean to say
<MoNsTeR> AzzClown, like all the time
<teKnofreak> netham45, if its not there in pool, then where else will it be ?
<GhostFiend> bruenig, um... Red Onez Go Faster?
<tarelerulz> any of you use 64 bit ubuntu ?
<greg-g> teKnofreak: thanks
<netham45> teKnofreak: if I knew, I wouldn't be askin
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, can you teach me mines and 2.50 ghz or whatever but it says it can be "overclucked" to 3.00 ghz
<GhostFiend> tarelerulz: i did, but stopped because i did not get enough benfit compared to the extra work i had to do to make flash and some other stuff work
<teKnofreak> netham45, not in pool, then not there, btw what are you looking for ?
<danielax> GhostFiend: the debian list had a huge discussion about the value of optimised kernal some time ago - Ithink the ultimate decision was that the difference in compiling a specific desktop kernel wasn't worth the effort the difference was so small
<netham45> Im looking for the X binarys
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: i've got mine up to 25%, so far
<danielax> If that answers your question. :|
<overclucker> 125%, pardon
<netham45> since im on an internet with speeds equivalant to dialup
<KevlarSoul> Hi
<netham45> I didn't want to download
<KevlarSoul> Is the Ubuntu 7.10 being well recieved?
<heartsblood> is there a command to get a short discription of a package on the sli?
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, how do i do that
<heartsblood> cli*
<GhostFiend> danielax, is the difference negligable? I have tried tweeked and thinned out ones and all I really noticed was a faster boot time, and not much faster
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: what cpu/mobo?
<teKnofreak> heartsblood, apt-cache show pkg, dpkg -L if installed
<danielax> netham45: could you copy the entire cd iso to thumbdrive, then mount it loopback and use that
<GhostFiend> KevlarSoul, so far so good. I was really impressed when it told me my battery is broken lol
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, yeah
<netham45> mount it loopback?
<teKnofreak> heartsblood, pkg --> replace with pkg-name
<danielax> GhostFiend: yeah I didn't pay a huge amount of attention to the debate but I think that was what they decided
<AzzClown> a (rhetorical) question... is your processor the "bottleneck" ?   ( what will overclucking it do? )
<marnik`> has gaim been renamed as the package pidgin? I tried "apt-cache show pidgin" but nothing shows up. I have Ubuntu Feisty
<teKnofreak> marnik`, its still gaim there
<frostburn> make it a wider bottle neck
<danielax> netham45: mount the iso image as if it were a real cd -- mount -o loop /image /media/cdrom
<zengen> pidgin is in gutsy
<riotkittie> marnik`: pidgin isnt in feisty
<netham45> ok
<heartsblood> teKnofreak: tyvm
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: first of all, this is a slow, time consuming process
<AzzClown> so you think it IS the bottleneck?
<teKnofreak> heartsblood, :)
<danielax> netham45: that would be what Iwould do just because subverting the packaging system is frustrating
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, oh well i have the time , im not sure if you do tho
<mocie_girl> can u tell me what the place it is..??
<netham45> ok
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: read you mobo manual, and get comfortable using bios
<danielax> mocie_girl: sorry, what is your question?
<marnik`> teKnofreak/riotkittie: I have some screwup with gaim and the ##linux folks said that I should upgrade to pidgin ... is there a way to get pidgin in feisty, say by adding to sources.list?
<marnik`> ... or should I upgrade my Feisty to Gutsy ... or is that kind up upgrade a bit premature?
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, i am comfortable using the bios i use them frequently
<teKnofreak> marnik`, download pidgin and install (either the .deb or source install)
<netham45> w00t
<marnik`> teKnofreak: ok, thanks ... will do
<netham45> I have Ubuntu Desktop 7.04 on my memory stick allready
<riotkittie> marnik`: gutsy's still beta, so i would hold off on that unless you're prepared to deal with potential issues
<temper> hai
<danielax> netham45: desktop wont do it
<zengen> marnik, if you use the source for pidgin you can sudo apt-get build-dep gaim for all of pidgin's dependencies.
<danielax> you need alternate
<marnik`> riotkittie: ok ... I'm setting up my Mom's machine ... not beta territory
<mago> hellow please un tutorial of netbean espanish
<CarlFK> does the CD still have the OO for windows installer? (and firefox, and a few others?)
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: and it might be helpful to make sure your bios version is current
<netham45> has to be alternate?
<riotkittie> marnik`: awww, that's sweet :P  is this going to be her first foray with linux?
<netham45> I don't have an alternate CD downloaded
<danielax> netham45: the ubuntu desktop cd contains a file system that is jsut loaded onto the computer. alternate contains the individual packages
<AzzClown> i'm curious as to what some "potential issues" might be , with gutsy
<danielax> thus desktop is faster to install, but not flexible in what you want to install
<riotkittie> netham45: in which case, you should grin and bear it with apt-get :P
<peter_> how do i install bluetooth on ubuntu .....i want to pair it with a headset
<netham45> the PC Im putting it on doesn't have internet
<overclucker> MoNsTeR: how old is your mobo?
<marnik`> riotkittie: I got her on Linux 2 years ago ... first Knoppix and then Fiesty back in March or April.
<netham45> or I would bare with it
<teKnofreak> marnik`, whats your issue with gaim, it works fine here ?
<danielax> netham45: if the server has net access, do an apt-get
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, its fairly new
<netham45> no internet
<netham45> it is local
<wastedfluid> hi guys.  is there any way I can emulate Internet Explorer 6 on Ubuntu?  I need it for Quickbooks, and I can't seem to emulate it with Wine.
<danielax> hmm
<riotkittie> marnik`: ah, that's cool.
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, but i think it has a update i built this computer from scratch
<danielax> wastedfluid: try cross-over, if you don't mind paying $$$
<marnik`> teKnofreak: very weird bug (or I'm messing something up) ... her yahoo gaim account always shows as offline to me ... even when she is "available"
<timu>   ?? 
<timu> hi
<riotkittie> xover office supports ie6?
<dfletcher> wastedfluid, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<wastedfluid> Ah.  Nah, Kind of don't want to pay for it since linux is free in itself
<riotkittie> wait. why do i care.  :P
<danielax> riotkittie: um, guessing?
<marnik`> riotkittie: my Dad said "what's this Linux stuff" in a gruff voice.
<riotkittie> free as in speech, not free as in beer.
<paola> Escriba el texto aqu....hola
<danielax> !ubuntu-ru | timu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ru - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<teKnofreak> marnik`, might be something on yahoo side, it has happened to me too
<danielax> !#ubuntu-ru | timu
<Madpilot> !ru | timu
<ubotu> timu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<riotkittie> marnik`: hahaha. i am trying to lure my husband to the "dark side" but ... <shrug>
<temper> y7igi] 
<AzzClown> wastefliud: vmware ?
<danielax> Madpilot: yea - that's what i was looking for :)
<marnik`> riotkittie: actually, I set her up on my old machines so I give her Linux ... I stopped buying MSWindows with Win98.
<Madpilot> danielax, just use the country code
<teKnofreak> marnik`, sometimes it shows me status msg which I had used a month ago and not any more in the list in gaim
<danielax> thx, Madpilot
<marnik`> riotkittie: my Dad doesn't even use a computer so why would he care?
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, do you have msn so we dont get kicked out of this channel
<usr13> Where do we find list of patches / updates?
<danielax> !es | paola
<ubotu> paola: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CarlFK> wastedfluid: there is a FF extension that might help...
<riotkittie> how can people not use computers? i mean, i know it's completely possible, but oh, the mind, it boggles
<dfletcher> there is also an excellent wine based script I just linked to that everyone should try ;)
<marnik`> teKnofreak: so the ##linux folks were suggesting a switch to pidgin which, I guess, will fix the problem.
<teKnofreak> riotkittie, if you had never used a computer, you can ;)
<hgjjjf> cant i install kde xubuntu ubuntu studio by doing sudo aptitude install kde-desktop/xubuntu-desktop/ubuntu-studio-desktop?
<danielax> riotkittie: well, I'm going camping for 3 weeks in the middle of Australia in 1 week, so that will really test it :)
<riotkittie> hgjjjf: yea
<danielax> hgjjjf: if you have the appropriate repositiroy installed :)
<teKnofreak> marnik`, try removing gaim, logging in yahoo messenger from somewhere, logout, install and use gaim again :)
<netham45> crap
<hgjjjf> danielax,  how i install thm?
<netham45> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<overclucker> grr just got disconnected
<riotkittie> danielax:  everytime we go camping, my laptop is the first thing that i pack. i am a sad, sad person.
<g0dd3ss> u can download the pidgin .deb from www.getdeb.net marnik`
<eyec0n> you have to add the ubuntu sutdio repo.
<MoNsTeR> hgjjjf, sudo apt-get install
<danielax> riotkittie: indeed :) If you have power, that's good :)
<hgjjjf> MoNsTeR,  install?
<danielax> netham45: umm.... there is a kernel option for that, IIRC, google it :)
<netham45> danielax: it is a stupid driver glitch
<danielax> netham45: that sucks :(
<eyec0n> hgjjjf, http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads - scroll to the middle for the howto on adding the ubuntu studio repo
<netham45> happens whenever I plug in my network card without blacklisting some stuff
<danielax> netham45: wow you have a funky computer :/
<hgjjjf> riotkittie,  and MoNsTeR  and eyec0n  thanks
<netham45> actually it is a funky network card
<netham45> happens on every computer I try it on
<riotkittie> netham45: which card? or better yet, which chipset?
<marnik`> g0dd3ss: I was going to get the Gutsy deb ... is the Gutsy deb better for Feisty or this www.getdeb.net a better approach?
<netham45> rt75
<hgjjjf> eyec0n,  i need to do it for kde and xubuntu too?
<TheMoebius> what kind of options should I have in fstab if I want a ext3 volume to auto mount for all my users and they should have full readwrite access to it?
<GreyGhost> hey.. the system update says something bout non authenticated updates..
<netham45> riotkittie: I have to blacklist rt75usb and rt2570
<netham45> then I get ndiswrapper installed and use that
<acoustyk> is beryl stable?
<danielax> GreyGhost: do an apt-get update/aptitude update/whatever update
<riotkittie> netham45: i feel your pain. i have a rt2570 myself :P
<overclucker> MoNsTeR, what bois are you using?
<netham45> haha
<hgjjjf> acoustyk,  its been stable
<netham45> riotkittie: same problem for you?
<acoustyk> kewl
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, do you have msn or aim
<MoNsTeR> overclucker, so we dont get kicked from this channel
<netham45> I use ndiswrapper, Im actually using it right now.
<danielax> MoNsTeR, overclucker :just both /msg each other
<riotkittie> netham45: yep. same problem.
<netham45> sudo dpkg -i _-XPERT-_
<netham45> gah
<netham45> wrong window
<overclucker> MoNsTeR, /join #oc
<netham45> sorry _-XPERT-_
<KevlarSoul> my question: If I use 64 bit or 32 bit, will I encounter the same issues i have with Windows 32 bit, versus 64 bit, O/S, re: Driver/software support??
<netham45> riotkittie: blacklist rt2570 and rt73usb, then use ndiswrapper
<riotkittie> if its any consolation, ralinks seem to work better in gutsy for a lot of people
<riotkittie> yea, i'm using ndiswrapper now. tho i do have it working under feisty with the native driver after doing god-knows-what
<netham45> heh
<g0dd3ss> marnik`, if you're running feisty I'd say it'd be better to get the feisty deb, I'm using the one from getdeb atm and it works fine
<netham45> I wanted to use the native driver for hopes of mac address changing
<riotkittie> i picked the adapter up because everyone waxed and waned poetic about how great ralink was. boy, was i surprised :P
<marnik`> g0dd3ss: ok, thanks
<netham45> heh
<netham45> did you get the cheapo belkin usb one?
<pwnt-> wow alot of security important updates popped into my update manager.
<distyle> how can i find files
<marnik`> marnik`: the search at getdeb shows pidgin and pidgin-data ... did you have to install both or can I just skip this pidgin-data?
<danielax> distyle: what do you mean? search?
<Dr_willis> distyle,  i use the 'find' or 'locate' command. :)
<dissection> I just reinstalled ubuntu.. now my mounts are showing up on my desktop.. How do I take them off my Desktop?
<usr13> Is there not a log file for apt-get someplace?  (I don't see one, maybe I'm just missing it?)  I would sure like to have one....
<g0dd3ss> u need both marnik`
<danielax> distyle: Places->Search For Files?
<usr13> I would very much like a list of what I'm about to uninstall right now.
<danielax> dissection: first one thing then another :P
<jumbalia> So I removed the NVIDIA restricted driver, and now when i log into ubuntu (after entering my name and pass) it goes to a white screen.  I tried to install the drivers i have from NVIDIA through console, but I dont have an active internet connect.  How do I fix the white screen, or how do I activate my wireless USB adapter in console?  Normally I type in sudo modprobe ndiswrapper, then it loads the network and I enter the pass for my keyri
<jumbalia> modprobe and it does nothing
<distyle> first time using mac, also torrent
<dissection> danielax: Just can't get it right. Something has to go wrong always
<jumbalia> I also installed pidgin at the exact same time I removed the drivers, so i dont know if pidgin could have done anything, but i doubt it
<danielax> dissection: Mr. Murphy is having a field day on you computer :)
<distyle> find
<dissection> :|
<dissection> danielax: Any idea how I can remove it from the desktop?
<danielax> dissection: umm... no. But your surely not the first. The fourms, or someone else may be able to help
<dissection> :/
<jumbalia> Update.  I was able to install the NVIDIA drivers through console, but I still boot into a white screen after logging in.  Any ideas how to fix?
<distyle> anybody know good site to download game?
<scguy318> distyle: Synaptic Package Manager ;)
<jumbalia> Well hell nvm
<jumbalia> I got other problems
<danielax> distyle: to install programs on ubuntu, please use add/remove programs in the Applications menu
<eyec0n> distyle, getdeb.net
<danielax> or the synaptic package manager in System , Adminsitrataion
<danielax> distyle: Add/Remove Programs is the most user friendly :)
<jumbalia> ok, instead of a white screen, I get an error the the xserver found screens, but none were usable
<Sole> hello everyone
<danielax> jumbalia: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dissection> What was that file for grub again? /boot/grub.lst?
<CarlFK> boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sole> would it be less of a headache to simply install x86 ubuntu instead of the 64-bit version?  it seems like the 64-bit will lead to more annoyances with programs/drivers/plugins not running on it
<dissection> thanks
<Sole> or is it simply an isolated incident with the flash plugin for firefox?
<CarlFK> Sole: pretty sure it is not an isolated incident
<CarlFK> but I am not sure how wide spread it is either
<trdracer> QUESTION_ if i were to delete the partitions ubuntu and xubuntu are on...will it corrupt anything?
<riotkittie> trdracer: shouldn't
<danielax> Sole: you're not the first person to ask the question. there will be resources online
<trdracer> i dont want it anymore =\
<riotkittie> trdracer: it shouldn't not you shouldn't
<danielax> trdracer: depends - you will lose anything on those partitions, like your home directory
<scguy318> trdracer: giving up already? :( well, Linux isn't for everyone
<usr13> FYI:  Synaptic package manager HAS a log.    File -> History
<scguy318> trdracer: you'll just have to remove the partitions, then reinstall the Windows MBR
<riotkittie> tho you will need a Windows install CD around so you can reclaim the MBR , if youre going back to a win install
<webulator70> i have an sblive and as soon as i installed a fresh gutsy i have no sound and an alsa error
<Sole> danielax: I've already found the solution to the flash plugin problem but Im just asking if I should be prepared to look for a lot more solutions to such problems
<scguy318> trdracer: I like the Super GRUB CD for that task
<danielax> webulator70: gusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<webulator70> oh, sorry
<Hilikus_> im trying to set automatic login for my mythtv user but its telling me the UID is too low, why is it low?
<Hilikus_> it means that it has less privileges?
<danielax> Sole: really Idon't know. I run on 32 bit. But i'm suggesting that you migt get a better result by looking at what problems others have had
<trdracer> so i can delete and no problems will happen?
<trdracer> just ot make sure
<clusty> no change disabling compiz
<Sole> danielax: ok I'll look around
<scguy318> trdracer: no problems, besides having to reinstall the Windows MBR, but that's about it
<jumbalia> didnt work reconfiguring x server
<danielax> trdracer: it depends what you mean by problems.
<clusty> laptop wakes up immediately
<jumbalia> Im just gonna reinstall Ubunut
<scguy318> trdracer: and you didn't really need two separate partitions for Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<jumbalia> Ubuntu
<danielax> weird - what errors? (dump them in pastebin)
<scguy318> trdracer: did the metapackages not satisfy?
<danielax> jumbalia: you may be able to get around that.
<danielax> Sole: it's not that we don't want to help, it's jsut that that may be easier and more productive for you :)
<jumbalia> well I just installed it, so its no big deal to reinstall
<danielax> jumbalia: your call
<jumbalia> plus my USB adapter has wierd problems that no one can figure out
<hgjjjf> i did sudo aptitude install kde-desktop and got this Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kde-desktop"
<trdracer> it just wasnt for me.
<trdracer> [21:52]  <scguy318> trdracer: no problems, besides having to reinstall the Windows MBR, but that's about it ???
<trdracer> MBR
<danielax> hgjjjf: you need to set up the repository for kubunut
<jumbalia> How would I go about fixing it without reinstalling? (xserver)
<danielax> !MBR | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kaushal> hi
<Sole> danielax: hehe I understand, Im asking very annoying noob questions
<kaushal> I wanted to understand about NFS about no_root_squash and root_squash
<Artificial> Hey
<Artificial> How's everyone doing?
<kaushal> can some one explain me here
<danielax> jumbalia: couldn't say without seeing the logs
<jumbalia> well, how about this question then
<scguy318> trdracer: that's alright, Linux isn't for everyone :) burn a Super GRUB CD, if you haven't already
<geck1> I'm getting some weird graphical artifacts, which appear most often on web pages (almost every web page) regardless of the browser I use.  I'm guessing it may have to do with the graphics drivers?  Does anyone know how I can find out what graphics driver this is currently using and how to update it?
<scguy318> trdracer: then you can just use that to replace the Windows MBR
<scguy318> trdracer: MBR = Master Boot Record
<danielax> trdracer: MBR = Master Boot Record - tells your computer how to boot
<danielax> scguy318: hey - I was going to say that - copycat :P
<jumbalia> Anytime I run an update manger, my internet disconnects, but network manager still says i am connected.  I can download files outside the update manager, but not through it
<MoNsTeR> trdracer, thats easy
<scguy318> danielax: lol
<foug> hi, i have a computers with windows on it and it has a virus, the hard drive is not corrupt. Can ubuntu recover my files during installation?
<usr13> Error:  The program 'rpm2cpio' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:  sudo apt-get install rpm  HOWEVER,  apt-get tells me:  " Couldn't find package rpm2cpio"
<jumbalia> also, I have to plug in and unplug the USB adapter to get it to reconnect
<scguy318> foug: you can recover it without installing
<danielax> geck1: the graphics driver is listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, section "Device"
<foug> scguy318, ok cool, thanks
<kaushal> :( :( :(
<usr13> Install script for OO  apparently needs 'rpm2cpio'
<danielax> jumbalia: that is crazyweird :0
<jumbalia> lol
<danielax> kaushal: google is your friend here
<danielax> usr13: apt-get install rpm
<Dr_willis> !find rpm2cpio
<danielax> usr13: read the error message more carefully :7
<ubotu> File rpm2cpio found in rpm
<usr13> danielax, ok, thanks
<danielax> usr13: easiest question all day :P
<trdracer> MBR does that come in windows?
<jumbalia> "401.189869 buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" is an error i get when booting up.  any ideas?
<trdracer> hopefully i dont have to get online for that
<jumbalia> I get two buffer I/O's
<danielax> trdracer: MBRs are used by the bios to boot the computer
<jumbalia> the other is 439.259411
<ocx32> is there any way o backing up db2 database uing TSM ?
<danielax> jumbalia: floopy error - are you booting of a floppy?if so, make another. if that fails, try another floppy drive
<jumbalia> I dont have a floppy drive
<danielax> jumbalia: in that case, weird. Does it kill the boot?
<jumbalia> not at all
<jumbalia> I jsut that it was an error with my hard drve
<danielax> jumbalia: then ignore it :)
<jumbalia> ok
* trimmer freak of the week - Music-Response - Chemical Brothers (xam)
<geck1> example 1: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2585/screenshotse6.png
<geck1> example 2: http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/2079/screenshot1ia5.png
<geck1> that is what I'm trying to fix
* trimmer enjoyed - Music-Response - Chemical Brothers (xam)
<jumbalia> how hard is it to uninstall gnome and install KDE?  I jsut want to test the difference
<rkyraccoon55> anyone know why gutsy beta wont update?
<GreyGhost> danielax , thanks ... (sorry i was afk)
<danielax> rkyraccoon55: gusty qestions are best asked in #ubuntu+1
<vulcanius> rkyraccoon55, #ubuntu+1
<geck1> anyone check out the screenshots =)
<danielax> jumbalia: pretty easy, you just need to set up the repository for kubuntu
<danielax> geck1: I'm looking...
<DM|> What would you all suggest for video editing?
<DM|>  simple stuff
<rkyraccoon55> i feel like an idiot asking this but how do i join "#ubuntu+1"?
<danielax> geck1: that's really funky :)
<geck1> yea xD
<danielax> rkyraccoon55: probalby /join #ubuntu+1
<geck1> I can't figure it out, I don't even know what to google for =P
<geck1> I tried googling for graphical artifacts, graphics glitches, everything I could think of
<danielax> rkyraccoon55: otherwise, the same way you joined this channel, just replace #ubuntu with #ubuntu+1
<pwnt-> in gnome window list panel, each time I open different site the size of my application windows changed. sometime go really wide up as long as the free panel wold be, and sometime it goes really short, how to fix this?
<danielax> geck1: what driver?
<geck1> err I'm not sure, can you tell me once more where to check
<danielax> geck1: (/etc/X11/xorg.conf - Device section)
<geck1> I'm pretty new to ubuntu
<geck1> kk
<danielax> geck1: np - we were all new at some point :)
<rhYaN`> hello
<jumbalia> can i install both gnome and kde and switch between?  Also, is the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu that they use kde and gnome
<geck1> Section "Monitor"
<geck1> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<geck1> 	Option		"DPMS"
<geck1> 	HorizSync	30-70
<geck1> 	VertRefresh	50-120
<geck1> EndSection
<dibblego> is anyone else unable to open PDFs lately (since some update?); get a blank document
<danielax> jumbalia: Ibelieve so. that used to be the way many moons ago :)
<danielax> jumbalia: as for the second question, afaik, yes...
<geck1> Section "Screen"
<geck1> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<geck1> 	Device		"S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] "
<danielax> geck1: that's the monitor section. try the device section
<danielax> geck1: that's the Screen section
<geck1> Section "Device"
<geck1> 	Identifier	"S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] "
<geck1> 	Driver		"savage"
<geck1> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<geck1> got it =) sorry
<CarlFK> geck1: /topc say  Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<danielax> that's te one :)
<rhYaN`> i been installed ubuntu 6.06 if i will ping the ubuntu ip in other windows computer it normaly reply..
<geck1> sorry CarlFK, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-44-28-147.dsl.austtx.sbcglobal.net]  by tonyyarusso
<danielax> ok so you are a savage driver, now you can google something like "ubuntu savage driver artefacts"
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<danielax> or you can try something like changing "savage" to "vesa" restarting x, and seeing if it happens still,
<mago> hellow
<geck1> just change it in that file?
<mago> tutorial for benbeans
<danielax> geck1: yes, but you will need to do it as root/admnistrator
<mago> help please
<rhYaN`> my prob is: if i will type \\ubuntu.ip on my run menu, the error is The network path was not found
<geck1> right right, ok, thanks danielax, I will give it a try, and I'll be back if I can't figure it out
<geck1> thanks for the help, adios =)
<danielax> mago: this is an ubuntu channel. benbeans are not supported here
<danielax> cya
<Alysum> hello I have a severe problem since upgrading to Feisty on my Aspire 1690 with X700, gnome wont load, but it does in failsofe mode. not sure how to fix the X-server. Tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xord, using ati drivers, tried fglrx too...tks
<danielax> rhYaN`: \\ubuntu.ip is looking for samba shares on the ubuntu computer
<danielax> rhYaN`: try setting up shared folders.
<rhYaN`> yes danielax: ive done installing samba.. but still dsame
<danielax> rhYaN`: do you have any shares set up?
<rhYaN`> danielax: iv done that also
<rhYaN`> yes. i have
<mago> danielax, ?? net beans plataform java
<Alysum> any tips ?
<danielax> mago: this channel is for the Ubuntu Linux system. Not netbeans
<danielax> rhYaN`: hmm. (silently curses microsoft)......
<using9> haha
<rhYaN`> danielax: any idea?
<rhYaN`> danielax: what u mean?
<marnik`> I just replaced gaim with pidgin for use with yahoo ... but the icons are a lot more boring. The previous gaim icons were dynamically changing but these pidgin are static. Can I get the dynamic gaim icons back?
<mago> danielax, yes for net beans is programing
<danielax> rhYaN`: no, sorry: have you tried searching the forums.
<danielax> mago: try a programming channel, or searching with google
<shahzadali> google is the man, always try him first
<Alysum> Zzzz
<danielax> how does one read pastes?
<Meroigo_> Remote Desktop only sends away one of my screens. I have dual monitors for my computer. The right screen is just a black space when I VNC view the computer.
<rhYaN`> i try to search danielax... tnx
<mago> danielax, for netbeans is ubuntu exelent
<shahzadali> put it on a tooth brush
<danielax> after they've been pasted into the pastebox
<shahzadali> danielax: put it on a tooth brush
<danielax> oh - my 26.2 mb download has finished! on dialup too :)
<SerratedX> Is there a way to look up my system log file from the HDD system while I'm running on a LiveCD?
<danielax> now another 6 mb... fun fun fun
<shahzadali> you've got a lot of patience!
<mago> danielax,  your exiliand the channel ubuntu
<danielax> SerratedX: it will be in the var/log/ directory of the old system
<Alysum> this chan suxxxs !
<mago> yes is end?
<danielax> so if you've mounted the old system on /whatever, try /whatever/var/log
<mago> danielax,  yes is end?
<shahzadali> Alysum: I wonder what does it suck?
<danielax> Alysum: we cannot answer all questions.
<danielax> mago: I do not understand?
<Alysum> what can I do then? shoot myself ?
<danielax> Alysum: try the forums, try an ubuntu channel in your country (mine is #ubuntu-au), try a local linux users group,
<danielax> Alysum: try leaving the problem for a while, doing something else, and coming back and looking at it with a fresh point of view. Try paid support. The options are manifold
<Alysum> I need it for work...:(
<danielax> Alysum: then paid support is probably the way to go
<marnik`> can I get the dynamically changing icons that I had with gaim/yahoo working working in pidgin/yahoo?
<danielax> or come back when it's not the middle of the night in the us and the aussies are up :P
<marnik`> oops, I accidentally quit ...
<marnik`> anyway, here is my question again ...
<MongooseWA> how can i get my microphone to work in ubuntu?
<marnik`> can I get the dynamically changing icons for gaim/yahoo working in pidgin/yahoo?
<SerratedX> So, xorg won't start, I've tried to reconfigure it, and it tells me to check my syslog to help resolve the issue, but I don't see any crash information on the log...
<danielax> SerratedX: try the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SerratedX> still no crash info
<SerratedX> I'm thinking there is some kind of conflict with my Disk Access because its giving me a R/W error with some temp files
<danielax> look for messages labeled (EE) - they're errors
<SerratedX> is there a way to change those permissions from a live CD?
<danielax> SerratedX: chmod/chown
<DoYouKnow> Hi. I have just installed KDE4 from backports on ubuntu feisty, and am getting two "This object cannot be created" messages ontop of my screen
<DoYouKnow> it's actually in a little white strip on the bottom of the screen
<jumbalia> Should I install fiesty now and upgrade to gutsy when it comes out, or just wait for gutsy, or install gutsy now?
<heartsblood> how do I setup unique desktop images for monitors setup for twinview? (nvidia dual-monitor)  I've done it before, I just have no idea how I did it.
<scguy318> jumbalia: you the stable or the edge type?
<danielax> jumbalia: if you're installing from scratch, maybe just wait. I dunno
<pwnt-> in gnome window list panel, each time I open different site the size of my application windows changed. sometime go really wide up as long as the free panel wold be, and sometime it goes really short, how to fix this?
* D[a] rkH[a] ck is Away, Reason: ( Vanishing for a month or two... ) | Since: ( Thursday, October 4, 2007. 21:29:35 ) Xlack v2.1
<SerratedX> okay, Pardon my Noobishness, but how do I run chmod/chown?
<marnik`> ok, I answered my own question ... if you're curious http://www.bobbyvoicu.com/how-to-use-yahoo-and-msn-smilies-in-pidgin/
<jumbalia> well, i am almost a cmplete newb to linux
<jumbalia> I have done minor minor server administration before
<SerratedX> or what are the parimiters needed in terminal?
<scguy318> jumbalia: mm, I guess you could install Feisty then upgrade
<jumbalia> and messed around a bit with ubuntu
<danielax> SerratedX: from a terminal
<SerratedX> ty
<jumbalia> i didn't know if upgrading would be as "clean" as installing new
<scguy318> jumbalia: shouldn't be a problem at all
<graelb> Hi
<SerratedX> do I need to sudo run it?
<knopper_> ya u do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<danielax> jumbalia: shouldn't matter really
<scguy318> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<eyec0n> jumbalia, just change "fiesty" to "gutsy" and its done.
<eyec0n> in your sources.list
<jumbalia> where is sources.list?
<mzuverink> Ive been using kcron in gnome, can someone whose used it let me know if you know of a gnome equivalent?
<eyec0n> hmmmm...
<mzuverink> besides the command line
<eyec0n> you could just install fiesty and do 'update-manager -d' right?
<chuy_max> jumbalia This control file is located in /etc/apt/sources.list ( man sources.list )
<jumbalia> k
<SerratedX> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown jay /media/disk
<SerratedX> chown: `jay': invalid user
<Fiveohthree> how do i find the mysql i installed and remove it?
<scguy318> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SerratedX> should be sudo chown [user]  [drive]  correct?
<danielax> ah - you're getting stuffed over by the fact that users on the live cd != users on the disk
<danielax> firstly tho, you don't want to make every file on the disk belong to you
<danielax> that will probably screw things over
<SerratedX> well, I need it to be able to write temp files and boot into xorg
<danielax> technicallly its chown [-R optional]  user:group thing
<eyec0n> not all your base belong to you.
<knopper_> i would mount your disk and then cd into the drectory you want to modify and then perform chown, or chmod or whatever
<SerratedX> Oct  4 19:59:11 Jehrico gconfd (root-11056): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<SerratedX> thats from my syslog
<danielax> Fiveohthree: run synaptic/aptitude/whatever
<jumbalia> if I want to triple boot (XP, ubuntu, centos) is that a problem?  I have Xp installed now, im installing ubuntu now, should I just install centos next?
<danielax> SerratedX: I don't thnk that matters. I get similar messages
<eyec0n> jumbalia, long as its on a seperate partition i dont see a problem...
<danielax> Fiveohthree: then find the package and remove it
<danielax> jumbalia: the fact that it says "gconfd" gives away the fact that it's not directly realted to xord
<danielax> xorg rather
<eyec0n> jumbalia, what do you need in centos thats not in ubuntu?
<jumbalia> eye: I dunno, my roommate wants me to check it out
<jumbalia> he says its a lot better
<eyec0n> i'd tell him to suck a watermellon.
<jumbalia> lol
<danielax> jumbalia: maybe a live-cd would be the way to go
<SerratedX> and the only EE i get from Xorg.0.log is that it cannot open a wacom device, which I don't have anything like that connected anyway...
<jumbalia> daniel: thats a great idea.  I'm used to windows so I forget about live CD's
<SerratedX> How the heck do I figure out why X won't start?
<jumbalia> SerratedX: I just reinstalled Ubunut, and it fixed it :P
<jumbalia> Ubuntu*
<danielax> SerratedX: paste the last few lines of the Xorg.0.log into the pastebin
<danielax> (and could someone tell me how to read stuff in the pastebin please ? )
<SerratedX> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<SerratedX> 	No such file or directory.
<SerratedX> Error opening /dev/input/wacom : Success
<SerratedX> (II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
<SerratedX> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!
<SerratedX> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<SerratedX> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
<SerratedX> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"
<SerratedX> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"
<SerratedX> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"
<SerratedX> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 3, should be 2; fixing.
<SerratedX> sry for the flood
<jumbalia> Should I set up multiple partition for Ubuntu?  I was told to, but I never did because I don't know how much space to have for each partition
<danielax> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrucker2004> okay, I need a little install help.  I just downloaded and ripped version 7.04, when I started the install, it gave me this message:  /bin/sh:  can't access tty; job control turned off
<SerratedX> and the only reason I don't want to completely reinstall is because it's a amd64 OS that i'm using and getting some of the 32-bit apps and extentions are a pain in the ruckus
<eyec0n> jumbalia, use the live cd so you can unmount your hard-drive and then use the partition manager in system >
<B_166-ER-X> hi, how can i install automatically all needed dependencies when apt-get install a program ?
<danielax> jrucker2004: does it stop the install?
<jumbalia> eyec0n: is it better to multi-partition?  If so, why?
<danielax> B_166-ER-X: apt-get will do it automatically
<naut> What's up with the vim packages in dapper backports? They've had broken links for a couple of days now
<jrucker2004> danielax:  yeah, that's before it does anything else, I select the run/install (first option) and it goes straight to that message
<SerratedX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39622/
<SerratedX> from the point of the nVidia driver
<danielax> jrucker2004: I'm slightly confused. What cmmand are you running?
<B_166-ER-X> danielax , when i installed acetoneiso and apt-get is telling me a list of need but uninstalled dependencies
<eyec0n> jumbalia, I dont think its possable to install windows/ubuntu/centos on one partition... so you have to use multiple partitions
<jumbalia> eyec0n: disregard the triple boot.  I was told I should multi-partiton for one installation of ubuntu
<danielax> B_166-ER-X: can you paste the whole thing into the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<jrucker2004> danielax:  I boot from the CD, and it gives me the menu with options, I hit enter for the first one "start or install Ubuntu"
<jumbalia> eyec0n: I was told to put each "/" (/ome, /etc, etc) in its own partition
<danielax> jrucker2004: ok yeas sorry i got confused with you and B_166-ER-X .
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, further down that menu is a "Test This CD" option - have you run that?
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  no, give me a sec and I will
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  it gives me the Ubuntu splash screen/loading screen, the the same message
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, then something is badly wrong with the CD. Is it a pressed ShipIt CD, or a home burn?
<jrucker2004> I just burned it, let me try in a different computer
<danielax> jrucker2004: I never bother. I might be important for a server, but it's overkill for a home system
<scguy318> jrucker2004: make sure to burn slow, and check your ISO MD5
<danielax> oops jrucker2004 ignore thtat
<danielax> jumbalia: I never bother. I might be important for a server, but it's overkill for a home system
<jumbalia> ok
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, did you check the md5sum of the iso before you burned it?
<eyec0n> jumbalia, if you want to install windows/ubuntu/centos you need a partition for windows, a partition for swap, a partition for ubuntu and a partition for cent os
<jumbalia> eyec0n: kk
<danielax> jumbalia: and if you create a separate home partitiou you can share home directories between cent/ubuntu
<jumbalia> jrucker2004: I had to burn my cd at 8x to get it to work right.  Not sure why, but I only have to burn slow for ubuntu
<danielax> which may or may not be a good thing
<jrucker2004> madpilot and jumbalia:  that must be it, I will rip a new one
<SerratedX> anyone see anything in the log file that i missed?
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, before you use up more CD-Rs, check the md5
<danielax> nope
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  how do i do that
<danielax> SerratedX: so what exactly goes wrong?
<Madpilot> ubotu, md5 | jrucker2004
<ubotu> jrucker2004: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<danielax> (I'm sure you said before but my memory is short!)
<ghost> need some assistance with networking and internet connection sharing. I had a working solution that 'just worked' for me out of no where but now i have broken that using 'guidedog' and now i need assistance
<wotanist> How do I restart inetd?
<ghost> anyone familiar with linux routing?
<danielax> wotanist: why are u running inetd
<jrucker2004> thanks ubotu
<wotanist> danielax: For the identd daemon
<scguy318> wotanist: sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart I think
<jumbalia> So here's a broad question.  What is the main difference between distro's of linux
<SerratedX> Whenever I try to boot into ubuntu, It almost looks as if Xorg is going to load, than goes to a blue screen with an error, tells me to check my syslog file, and crashes to the prompt
<netstat> hola
<netstat> hya alguien hay
<danielax> SerratedX: right
<Madpilot> jumbalia, different intentions, and different underlying bits and pieces, broadly
<SerratedX> this all happened right after Wine was running starcraft for a whole 10 seconds
<danielax> ok gotcha
<danielax> hmm
<wotanist> scguy318: Its saying command not found.
<scguy318> SerratedX: perhaps you need a dpkg-reconfiguration on xserver-xorg?
<SerratedX> tried that
<SerratedX> didn't fix it
<danielax> wotanist: ps ax | grep inetd
<scguy318> wotanist: that's probably wrong then :P lemme look
<blur0eid> does anybody want to help an ubuntu newbie install a .bin file?
<SerratedX> any idea what log file has the crash?
<wotanist> danielax: It doesn't show up as its running. I'm not sure how to start it.
<jinx099_> how do I get banshee to rescan the music library?
<danielax> wotanist: have you installed it?
<pwnt-> blur0eid: ./file.bin
<jumbalia> Am I missing out on using Ubuntu voer other distro's I haven't tried?  Or can I pretty much do the same thing in all of them, just different ways of doing it.  I only want to learn linux and mess around with linux gaming, so nothing major
<arooni-mobile> hey folks!
<wotanist> I thought it was supposed to have got installed automatically after I installed nullidentd
<wotanist> I got this message:  * Not starting internet superserver: no services enabled.
<arooni-mobile> i have a 3 button mouse and it works great... but i want to emulate the middle button by pressing left & right button @ same time (middle button is hard to push).... what should i add to my xorg config file to do this?
<scguy318> jumbalia: not at all
<danielax> wotanist: so no ineted is started because there is nothing for inetd to run
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: i forgot, though I know that the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks you to enable it or not :P
<bascule> jumbalia: the only thing you are missing is a sizeable amount of "this doesn't work..." ;)
<danielax> try /etc/init.d/nullinetd restart
<blur0eid> pwnt-: i've tried that, it tells me the file does not exist
<jumbalia> lol
<arooni-mobile> scguy318, but everything is perfect;  i dont want to go through that again ;p
<arooni-mobile> its somehting like
<arooni-mobile> emulate 3d buttons
<eyec0n> jumbalia, you kinda hit the nail on the head... "do the same thing, just different ways of doing it"
<pwnt-> blur0eid: then it doesn't. make sure your writting it good
<jumbalia> The main argument my roommate used for centos was "Everything is fully and easily customizable, and everything just works"
<wotanist> oops, it was openbsd-inetd :p
<bascule> true
<danielax> arooni-mobile: then you could look in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<SerratedX> Oct  4 20:07:49 Jehrico kernel: [236075.195049]  compiz.real[10917] : segfault at 00007fffd37bb298 rip 00002b00d80c1ed0 rsp 00007fffd37bb2a0 error 6
<SerratedX> ?
<danielax> SerratedX: compiz is dying
<danielax> disable compiz
<jumbalia> *shrugs* I'll jsut stick with ubuntu until I know enough to know whether I should switch or not
<danielax> not quite sure how tho :(
<arooni-mobile> danielax, its not in mine currently
<bascule> jumbalia: misread that, thought you said centrino ..  it's early here
<wotanist> Okay let me see if it worked
<SerratedX> and to do that from a live cd?
<jeduan> never used centos, but what things should you be prepared to relearn when you switch distros?
<blur0eid> pwnt-:i tried copying and pasting directly from the file name, same thing
<wotanist> yay! it worked :D
<danielax> SerratedX: you're trying to start X from a live cd that is or is not running its own X?
<pwnt-> hrm, I don't like this one thing in gnome. Where size of windows changes whenever you go to a different website, Where it changes the title, therfore the size of the window will chanege. How to fix that! I need stable window size
<eyec0n> jumbalia, if you want to win that arguement with your roommate tell him bm43xx finally works.
<pwnt-> blur0eid: try ./first_char<tab>
<jeduan> pwnt, it is fixed in gutsy
<pwnt-> jeduan: awesome!
<jumbalia> eyec0n: I will.  if I get a balck eye, I'm coming for you :P
<SerratedX> X starts just fine from a LiveCD. That's what I'm running right now. But it crashes with I try to run X from the install dir
<scguy318> arooni-mobile: ive totally forgotten, you could check the man page of xorg.conf
<jeduan> other than that I don't know, it was a long-standing bug in Gnome
<scguy318> SerratedX: have you performed the reconfiguration from recovery console?
<pwnt-> jeduan: is it fixed by the newer gnome version? Or by gutsy itself!
<danielax> you will struggle to run 2 xs at a time
<bascule> jeduan: 'what will be different' is such a hard thing to quantify, it depends on your usage
<SerratedX> yep
<jeduan> by the newer gnome version packaged in gutsy
<pwnt-> jeduan: do you recommend updating to gutsy right now? or wait a bit.
<eyec0n> pwnt-: i'd recommend it... i've been using it since tribe 5 and its mad stable
<wotanist> Anyone here tried watching a Blu-ray movie in Ubuntu? I checked some sites and it only covers ripping HD-DVD but thats not what I want to do. I just want to play it from the disc directly. It works fine using WinDVD BD in Windows.
<pwnt-> eyec0n: Thank you~
<eyec0n> just be prepaired to download updates everyday :/
<pwnt-> oh well, some people saying wait until it fully release, but damn I can't wait.
<Tomcat_`> wotanist: The Ubuntu wiki says you can't play directly.
<jeduan> pwnt: i've got minor breakages but things are really stable since it was marked beta
<SerratedX> is there an amd64 ver. of gutsy available?
<Tomcat_`> !bluray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wotanist> :[
<pwnt-> eyec0n: did you update using the "Update manager sypantic" or command line, or did you download a new .iso file & new linux install?
<jeduan> i've updated via update manager, and it went really well
<eyec0n> pwnt-: I change "fiesty" to "gutsy" in my sources.list and did apt-get upgrade
<pwnt-> eyec0n: brilliant
<wotanist> I should have bought a laptop with HD-DVD instead
<Tomcat_`> !hddvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hddvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blur0eid> pwnt-:i get: syntax error near unexpected token `newline' ... but i'm not sure i understood your instructions.  i might have taken them too literally
<danielax> eyec0n: i'd recommend a dist-upgrade
<Tomcat_`> wotanist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<pwnt-> eyec0n: but what is the different between that, & clicking "Update to gutsy" in the "Update manager"
<Tomcat_`> wotanist: Same with HD-DVD apparently.
<wotanist> Tomcat_`: Checked that already. It only covers HD-DVD.
<eyec0n> danielax: the system works perfect.
<Tomcat_`> wotanist: Oh. Okay.
<jeduan> pwnt, it may be safer to do enter 'gksudo "update-manager -d" ' on the run command window (alt-f2)
<pwnt-> blur0eid: yea. well thing is, im sure you haven't wrote the file name correctly.
<eyec0n> danielax: I dont see what the difference would be
<wotanist> Crap, I thought I'll get rid of Windows ;[
<pwnt-> jeduan: hm, why. just curious to know
<danielax> eyec0n: dependance handling is different
<danielax> eyec0n: really aptitude would be the best, but anyway...
<ivanhoe> i ha ve ap roblems with my soundcard in a acer travelmate
<ivanhoe> 5310
<ivanhoe> do you know how-to for build drivers
<eyec0n> hm. well yeah it worked for me anyway
<pwnt-> if i get this beta gutsy. and after a few days when gutsy is fully release. I just do an "update" again and i'll have the final release of gutsy, yes?
<danielax> eyec0n: well, good for you :)
<Tomcat_`> pwnt-: Correct.
<danielax> pwnt-: update, then upgrade
<wotanist> Those guys from Intervideo should make a Linux version of their DVD player :)
<pwnt-> cool! brb upgrading to gutsy :)
<jeduan> pwnt: because the script just does the changes when it checks everything is good (eg. if a repo is down it won't do anything on your system). Also it was a script specially designed to do the task of upgrading with less work, so i'll assume ther was more testing on it
<eyec0n> I love gutsy simply because bm43xx works and I can finally use my wireless
<kantor> when you create a ext3 partition you can reserve a certain amount of space for the root user (default is 5 %), after the partition is created and used can I change that size on the "fly" or I must to reformat the partition to select disable it?
<jumbalia> what is bm42xx?
<eyec0n> broadcom drivers
<jumbalia> i take it broadcom is really popular?
<jeduan> oh, great, did it work out of the box or did you have to do ndiswrapper/fwcutter stuff?
<blur0eid> pwnt- or anybody else who can help: is there any way i should be directing terminal to a certain directory (the file's on my desktop) or should i place the .bin file in a certain folder?
<eyec0n> jeduan, you can finally enable it in restricted drivers
<jeduan> oh, that's great eyec0n
<jeduan> got a friend with a tablet who was eager to try gutsy
<eyec0n> yeah it was a great day when I downloaded that update...
<trdracer> hey everybody my ubuntu partition blah is effed up...i need that dang boot system back up for windows.
<trdracer> says error 22
<jeduan> blur0eid: not sure I understood, but you can find the files on your destkop on the terminal by entering "ls Desktop"
<scguy318> trdracer: did you reinstall the MBR as advised?
<dino_> How can I make this work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511166... when there is no restricted drivers for my computer....._
<dino_> ?
<trdracer> MBR no....
<trdracer> =\
<scguy318> trdracer: can you burn a CD?
<trdracer> i hope so
<trdracer> what will it need to be? scguy318
<scguy318> trdracer: good, lemme find the URL of Super GRUB
<trdracer> well idk...im on ubuntu man i dont know how i would do this...
<trdracer> i dont know anything about this thats why i didnt want it anymore
<trdracer> after about 4 hours on it
<trdracer> not worth the hassle of not hearing my music as i wish
<riotkittie> <sigh>
<riotkittie> hearing your music is not a monumental task.
<scguy318> trdracer: you do know that you can install the restricted plugins? ok
<scguy318> trdracer: http://sgd.howto-linux.de/download/binaries/sgd/cdrom/sgd_current.iso
<scguy318> trdracer: well, mmmmmm
<scguy318> trdracer: you are running from the LiveCD?
<trdracer> yeah
<trdracer> .........
<trdracer> if i lose my music i will hunt down the creators of ubuntu
<jeduan> you'd have a hard time trying to find them all
<bastid_raZor> trdracer: make a backup like any sane person would do
<trdracer> scguy318 what is it that i do here with this?
<trdracer> jeduan i will just need a few of them :P
<riotkittie> why? did they install it on your hard drive? are they messing with your file systems?
<scguy318> trdracer: i'm thinking
<Madpilot> trdracer, did you actually install, or are you just running the LiveCD? Because the LiveCD itself won't touch you hard drives...
<jeduan> lol
<scguy318> Madpilot: he installed, he didn't like it
<scguy318> Madpilot: he wants his old Windows back, but I think he forgot to replace the MBR
<trdracer> i installed it already...and deleted the partitions since i didnt know how ot uninstall
<blur0eid> jeduan: ok, it sees the file .bin i'm trying to install.  but what would i do next to install it?  ./<file> isn't working, and i don't know how i'm misspelling it
<riotkittie> deleting the partitions is how you uninstall
<blur0eid> should there be anything between ./ and the name of the file?
<scguy318> trdracer: i suggested several times to burn Super GRUB CD, mm, do you have an XP CD at hand?
<danielax> jeduan: try chmod +x the file
<trdracer> no =\
<riotkittie> if you want windows, put your CD in and enter the recovery console
<jeduan> blur0eid: cd Desktop<enter>./file.bin
<danielax> then try running it
<trdracer> oh my gawd.dont tell me this scguy318
<pwnt-> jeduan: I tried what you said. in alt-f2 run command window, I wrote this 'Could not open location 'file:///gksudo &quot;update-manager -d' appeared to me.
<scguy318> trdracer: your Windows partition is just fine
<danielax> try just gksudo 'update-manager -d'
<jeduan> without the first quotes
<scguy318> trdracer: lemme find one of those bin files
<danielax> with out the file stuff
<trdracer> yeah i can see the files but i cant axx it through windows.
<pwnt-> jeduan: you mean without gksudo & the ""'s ?
<trdracer> plus in ubuntu i hate how its looks so crammed...
<trdracer> i like a wider look to everything
<trdracer> small windows and what not
<riotkittie> that's easily fixed.
<blur0eid> jeduan: ok, that's one step further.  now it says 'cannot execute binary file'
<jeduan> trdtracer does your pc have a floppy disk drive?
<trdracer> yeah
<Madpilot> trdracer, resolution is easily fixed...
<bastid_raZor> maybe you should set your resolution
<danielax> pwnt-: write the stuff between the double quotes "gtksu 'update-manager -d'"
<jeduan> chmod +x file.bin<enter>./file.bin
<trdracer> ?
<scguy318> trdracer: do you have a USB stick?
<danielax> blur0eid: where did teh file come from
<scguy318> jeduan: ?
<trdracer> i just dont like how all this is set up....thought i would
<riotkittie> i am tabbing to another window lest my head explode :x
<pwnt-> danielax: thanks
<scguy318> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeduan> sorry, was to blur0eid
<cesar__> irc emesene
<pwnt-> Does upgrading to gutsy take only few seconds? Cause that how it seemed to me. only few seconds
<danielax> pwnt-: no - it should take several mins...
<bastid_raZor> and probably a reboot
<jeduan> if he has a floppy drive, he can insert one of those recovery floppies, and then get fdisk to reformat the mbr
<blur0eid> danielax: it's the emusic remote installer
<danielax> ah, fdisk /mumble
<jumbalia> pwnt: I can't help much because I'm a noob, but did you update fully before going to gutsy?  I know people were having probs with that earlier
<danielax> weird...
<scguy318> trdracer: god forbid that I should have to hunt for a LiveCD to make a damn MBR bin file :(
<trdracer> i have a floppy disk drive with no floppy dicsc
<scguy318> trdracer: errrgh
<jeduan> fdisk /mbr IIRC
<danielax> Just to ask a stoopid question, it is the linux installer right?
<jeduan> do you have another windows machine available?
<pwnt-> jumbalia: yes I diffo did.
<trdracer> i have another windows system available
<scguy318> trdracer: perfect
<scguy318> trdracer: perfect
<scguy318> trdracer: can it burn?
<trdracer> ouch.no not anymore.
<scguy318> trdracer: can it write to a floppy?
<trdracer> =\
<trdracer> this is the only one that can atm
<wotanist> hmm
<chuy_max> how do I enable flash in Konqueror?
<scguy318> trdracer: k lemme download Linux System REscue CD and lemme make an MBR bin from my fine Windows machine
<danielax> chuy_max: simplest way si probably to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trdracer> i highly appreciate your help scguy318 :)
<trdracer> especially if it works
<danielax> that will give you flash, java, mp3s, dvd(?) and other fun stuff
<blur0eid> jeduan: chmod +x file.bin<enter> gives me another line, then ./file.bin still gives me 'cannot execute binary file'
<wotanist> Who is 58.252.71.21?
<scguy318> not me
<pwnt-> Third party sources disabled error popped to me while upgrading to gutsy.
<wotanist> Someone just tried to connect via SSH :p
<pwnt-> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool or your package manager.
<jeduan> my ip is 127.0.0.1
<wotanist> orly
<danielax> pwnt-: shouldn't matter
<jeduan> it can't be me
<danielax> jeduan: yeah - mine is 192.168.1.132
<danielax> non-routable ftw!
<jeduan> lol
<scguy318> trdracer: 7 minute wait
<chuy_max> ty danielax, let me download it
<scguy318> trdracer: an impractical way I could imagine without mah MBR fun is to...reinstall Ubuntu, burn ze fine Super GRUB ISO, boot, done, but takes too long, and I know you probably don't wanna do it again
<jeduan> blu0reid: what does ls -l *.bin give you?
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  okay, I checked the md5, everything checked out okay, and I burned a new CD at 4x, still having the same problem
<jumbalia> How do I add my ubuntu cd as a source? It's not working automatically.  I put the disk in and nothing
<danielax> blur0eid: what does file file.bin say
<Madpilot> jumbalia, that only works with the alternative CD
<jumbalia> I had it working with this cd yesterday
<trdracer> so i will have to install ubuntu all over??
<danielax> trdracer: no
<danielax> trdracer: but you could if you wanted to :P
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, hmm... even the 'Check This CD' option fails?
<jumbalia> I cant install ndiswrapper without the cd
<trdracer> negative daneilax
<trdracer> i think id rather intall windows 95.
<jeduan> jumbalia, try with gksudo software-properties-gtk
<scguy318> today's Friday, I'll stay up for this
<jeduan> wow, that's mean
<scguy318> oh god forbid trdracer
<riotkittie> then go install windows 95.
<blur0eid> jeduan: i get  command-not-found [options]  <command-name>
<blur0eid> command-not-found: error: no such option: -l
<blur0eid> daniellax: command not found
<jeduan> to your computer
<danielax> trdracer: each to his own :)
<scguy318> my VM install of that baby BSoDed on startup
<danielax> file?
<danielax> wth?
<trdracer> i know scguy318 hah i wouldnt.
<jrucker2004> madpilot: same message another question:  version 7.04  do i need to do anything special to install to a sata HD?
<scguy318> jrucker2004: no
<trdracer> thats how much i dislike the resolution and appyling my audio fixes and what not
<danielax> blur0eid: you are typing "file ./file.bin", without quotes, and it says file not found
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, you shouldn't - my only HDD is SATA, everything has always run perfectly
<scguy318> trdracer: so how is it in Irvine?
<danielax> trdracer: well, you can install 95 and then ask for help on a windows channel if you want :)
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, that said, I've heard that some SATA chipsets hate Linux...
<jrucker2004> okay, any ideas with the error message?
<jumbalia> Still not recognizing there is a cd in the drive
<jumbalia> I can access the cd, but synaptic says there is no cd
<trdracer> scguy its good in southern california
<trdracer> the best
<riotkittie> wow. it'd take all of 45 seconds to complete those changes and make your system usable
<danielax> got to go and eat, so see ya, people
<jeduan> jurcker2004: you might want to google with your specific chipset, but normally it's ok
<trdracer> riotkittie...the problem is i know nothing about this os.
<trdracer> i just wanted to find out how it was
<hammer123> !java > hammer123
<trdracer> appears /me made the wrong choice for himself
<riotkittie> trdracer: no, the problem isn't that you know nothing about the OS, it's that you're refusing to take the time to learn.
<trdracer> well i prefer everything to be quick and efficient and i have no patience
<blur0eid> danielax: i get "./file.bin: ERROR: cannot open `./file.bin' (No such file or directory)"
<hammer123> if i wanna install java runtime, how do i do it? it says here i have to get it from multiverse something..?
<scguy318> trdracer: mm, I used to live in San Jose
<Madpilot> trdracer, all of your problems w/ Ubuntu are easily fixable. Assuming you actually want to learn anything about fixing them.
<blur0eid> sorry about all this confusion, i'm very new to the terminal
<trdracer> id love to but not always wanting to come in here to ask about my simple problems.
<jeduan> blur0eid: cd Desktop<enter> and then everything they are telling you
<Snuxoll> trdracer: What problems are you having
<scguy318> Snuxoll: well, right now, his fine MBR needs fixing to return to Windows
<jeduan> he installed, erased the partitions and now the mbr can't find grub
<trdracer> i know nothing about this..and how the filing system works.
<trdracer> and i cant get my audio files to work
<ofnet> I want to know in a good software company on the average everyday how many lines of codes does a programmer code
<Madpilot> ubotu, mp3 | trdracer
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: what version of Ubuntu do you have btw?
<ubotu> trdracer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Snuxoll> trdracer: Audio files are easy to work, open up "Movie Player" then open up your MP3...it will ask to install the codec right then
<aldaek> is there a coming release for ubuntu?
<jeduan> ofnet: it depends on factors such as programming language and type of project
<scguy318> aldaek: yep
<scguy318> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Snuxoll> aldaek: 7.10 in 14 days
<Snuxoll> Wait...13 now isn't it?
<jeduan> yep
<trdracer> and right now it just froze i couldnt click out of anything.
<ofnet> jeduan, from top of head, how many lines on the average
<trdracer> i had to close firefox.
<trdracer> almost restarted the system.
<ofnet> jeduan, whats max min you coded in busy slow day ?
<riotkittie> wow. i've never had to close firefox or reboot in windows.  i can see why you're eager to go back.
<scguy318> trdracer: im burning now
<jeduan> ofnet: hehehe, I don't really count the lines...
<trdracer> all i see hear to adjut the settings of the resolution...are the default ones..
<Snuxoll> trdracer: What resolution do you want, and what size of monitor do you have
<trdracer> well i want it to look like my windows.
<trdracer> small icons small fonts
<trdracer> big wide picture
<trdracer> i candt explaing things well..
<trdracer> thats also why i dont want to use this.
<scguy318> trdracer: your resolution? a simple sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snuxoll> trdracer: What resolution?
<trdracer> i cant explain my problems.
<trdracer> i just know them
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: follow the instructions sent to you and you'll be fine.
<scguy318> trdracer: well, whatever suits you, I guess
<jeduan> trdtracer: do you have an intel video chip?
<dino_> '';[
<trdracer> jeduan i have no clue...
<scguy318> trdracer: what jeduan is trying to suggest is that if that's the case, 915resolution ;)
<scguy318> is the ticket
<trdracer> i dont even know how to find that out on here
<scguy318> trdracer: lspci
<jumbalia> now I cant install ndiswrapper
<trdracer> all i know is that i have a 21'LCD
<Snuxoll> trdracer: Way I see it, one way or another linux is "too hard" for you.....if you are so gungho that Windows is stable, etc. use it then....
<jumbalia> "loadndisdriver.c:15:20: error: stdlib.h: No such file or directory
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | trdracer, seriously, there is a FAQ for this
<ubotu> trdracer, seriously, there is a FAQ for this: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeduan> lspci | grep VGA on the terminal gets it for me
<trdracer> its not hard for me its just that i dont want to read all kinds of forums for days to learn
<trdracer> for every questions i ask people send me to forums...
<trdracer> only a few have helped me well
<Madpilot> trdracer, you're going to have to do *some* reading...
<trdracer> scguy318 being one
<trdracer> and a few earlier
<trdracer> well im sure someone here can do it much more efficient.
<Snuxoll> trdracer: Linux != Windows, learn that FAST, you WILL have to learn some new things, that involves reading, forums are much better for well-established problems than doing it all over again in IRC
<trdracer> its like math they can tell you the easy way but they want you to know the full thurough way
<jumbalia> ok i figured it out, i didnt have headers
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: No, the people here wrote wiki pages such as the one linked by ubotu so that we wouldn't have to flood the channel with the same thing hundreds of times a day.
<Madpilot> trdracer, no, the most efficient thing to do is read the documents you've been linked to. Seriously.
<jumbalia> what is the difference between 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-15generic
<trdracer> i wouldnt mind but i dont like the resolution currently.
<scguy318> trdracer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<trdracer> thats the biggest issue well 2nd biggest along with the audio
<tonyyarusso> jumbalia: without anything following would be the source package
<jeduan> good night everyone!
<scguy318> trdracer: cant wait for gutsy's graphical xorg.conf :D :D :D
<trdracer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg <000 that is all foreign language to me
<scguy318> trdracer: terminal cmd
<jumbalia> ./sigh Actually turns out i do have headers installed
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: Application > Accessories > Terminal
<trdracer> i will try that tonyyarusso
<blur0eid> cd desktop still not working, i run ./file.bin and and get 'cannot execute binary file,' if nobody else has an idea for now i'm going to bed
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  here's where I'm at:  I installed Ubuntu onto virtual pc from the ISO, and from the CD I burned, both worked just fine, so I think it's either a hardware or driver problem on the other computer
<trdracer> oh gawd..it comes out as if i have to type in raw/sytanx comands.
<jumbalia> thats right, i need build essentials
<trdracer> for like irc script editing and aliases..
<scguy318> trdracer: it's just the CLI GUI (isn't that an oxymoron? :P)
<trdracer> pretty much like foobar configuring..
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, must be. not much you can do if it is that sort of hardware issue, which is too bad..
<trdracer> the thing is with all these abbreviations is i dont know what they mean.
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: Um, you've already been given the commands.  Can you copy and paste or not?
<trdracer> CLI ?
<Snuxoll> trdracer: The terminal is used frequently because it is a FAST way to do stuff
<trdracer> i know what GUI is
<scguy318> Command-Line Interface
<trdracer> oh those commands in the forums??
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  no that's easy to fix, send it back to HP :p
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: It's a wiki.
<Snuxoll> GUI's lead to a mess of, click this tab, click this tab, click this button, click this tab, check this box
<Madpilot> jrucker2004, if it's new enough, sure
<scguy318> wow they redid the System Rescue CD menu
<jrucker2004> madpilot:  thanks a bunch for the help, I'm out
<jumbalia> Now i just need to figure out how to get my cd to be recognized by synaptic
<blur0eid> thanks everybody for your help
<scguy318> welcome to shell!
<scguy318> k im gonna make that MBR bin file now
<lalolanda> exploit for openssh???
<jumbalia> !csh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about csh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jumbalia> :(
<scguy318> lalolanda: ?
<trdracer> all this madness leads to commands not knows.
<trdracer> not found
<ferronica> Is there any nice GRUB avilable for ubuntu 7.04 for dual boot Xp and ubuntu ?
<scguy318> trdracer: what are you doing now?
<trdracer> waiting.
<scguy318> ferronica: the installer should make a menu.lst that permits you to dual-boot but
<jumbalia> ferronica: I just use the default grub and it works great
<trdracer> i was looking into the wiki but its just lost me.
<trdracer> not the type of forums/wiki im used to
<trdracer> it looks like genetics to me
<ferronica> any nice graphical type ?
<trdracer> im actually on xubuntu atm
<Heromant> which file system - reiser or ext do i choose>
<tonyyarusso> Heromant: I'd recommend ext3.
<jumbalia> Ok, i cannot get synaptic to use my CD as a repository
<jumbalia> is there another way to get build essentials?
<scguy318> file is created, rebooting
<Madpilot> Heromant, ext3 is default & recommended
<tonyyarusso> jumbalia: From the normal web repos?
<scguy318> gotta love the penguin :P
<jumbalia> I need build essentials to get my internet working
<Heromant> what about reiser?
<scguy318> jumbalia: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jumbalia> i get the error "E: Failed to mount the cdrom"
<tonyyarusso> jumbalia: Ah.  You could download all of the dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com on another computer, and put them on a flash drive.
<jumbalia> invalid operation build essentials
<Flannel> jumbalia: did you try `sudo apt-cdrom add`
<scguy318> jumbalia: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<scguy318> remember the install :)
<scguy318> grrrr smbfs :P
<scguy318> need to start using the CIFS
<jumbalia> cannot find buld-essentials package
<scguy318> *build-essentials
<scguy318> check your typing
<jumbalia> also flannel: E Failed to moint the cdrom
<scguy318> and dont stick the asterisk
<tonyyarusso> There's no s on the end, just build-essential
<Heromant> is ext3 better than NTFS is windoz?
<jumbalia> but when I insert the cd, I have full access to it from my desktop
<tonyyarusso> Heromant: yes.
<trdracer> right now it just logged off on me
<jumbalia> still cant find build-essential
<tonyyarusso> jumbalia: try the manual route I said then
<Madpilot> trdracer, 'logged off'?
<brico> on the subject of NTFS, do you always have to login as root to write to the drive?
<jumbalia> meh, ill jsut try to downlaod build-essentials on another comp
<brico> to an ntfs drive that is
<trdracer> yeah when i tried to change the resolution...
<scguy318> brico: no
<scguy318> brico: if you tweak your fstab mount settings, you can have it owned by your user account or umask=000 or w/e
<Madpilot> brico, you need to change permissions on your ntfs drive
<tonyyarusso> trdracer: you restarted the X server
<Madpilot> ubotu, ntfs | brico
<ubotu> brico: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<trdracer> at times i cant even click on these tabs and what not
<trdracer> well it also wasnt accepting my user name and pass
<trdracer> so i had to wait 30 seconds for user ubuntu......
<scguy318> trdracer: its ubuntu/ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Then you should remember your password.
<vintle> jumbalia: did you enable the universal  and multiverse repositories?
<scguy318> trdracer: the LiveCD user differs from the installed user/pass
<scguy318> trdracer: which is long wiped
<jumbalia> I dont know what those are vintle
<trdracer> ohh..
<trdracer> scguy318 that almost complete?
<vintle> jumbalia: do you have a GUI? or are you in Command Line interface?
<jumbalia> it just makes me mad that i used to be able to mount the cd before I reinstalled ubuntu
<scguy318> trdracer: yep, I'm gonna put it on rapidshare now
<jumbalia> I have both vintle
<scguy318> trdracer: then one command and u done
<trdracer> what is the one command??
<vintle> jumbalia: ok in CLI type nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe and multiverse entries
<trdracer> i have no knowledge of any commands related to this
<scguy318> trdracer: dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/yourharddiskdevice bs=442 count=1
<scguy318> trdracer: i forgot to ask you
<scguy318> trdracer: please pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<trdracer> why cant i copy and paste that
<trdracer> idk how to do that
<vintle> jumbalia as superuser by the way or i can tell you how to do it in GUI if you like
<scguy318> !pastebin | trdracer
<ubotu> trdracer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trdracer> i cant even click on that link atm
<jumbalia> doesnt matter vintle
<scguy318> trdracer: Firefox not working?
<trdracer> this is barely even working.
<trdracer> and i also cant click on firefoxs.
<trdracer> cant even click on applications
<scguy318> trdracer: okay then, in the fine Terminal
<scguy318> trdracer: well, mm, wget won't take so kindly to rapidshare's anti-leech methods
<ofnet> is it advisable to open and close a file to write in it inside a function that is called very often ?
<trdracer> got it to work.
<trdracer> i have to right click on all kinds of stuff now to activate all
<jumbalia> vintle: they are already uncommented
<trdracer> scguy318 may i pm?
<ferronica> Graphical Grub for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<trdracer> or just join #nonsense
<scguy318> trdracer: yes
<scguy318> ferronica: GrubEd, its on the forums
<ferronica> scguy318: let me check it :)
<hammer123> how do i make a script to automatically run sudo pon dsl-provider each time i start ubuntu? i don;t want it to ask for password either
<overclucker> haha, Monster just asked me a million questions about cpu overclocking, then decides it was too hard
<Guest15726> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<carlinux> Hi, I did a system update and my mouse is really slow, what should i do
<jumbalia> vintle: they are already uncommented
<hammer123> i install sun-java5-jre but when i go to the site, it still ask to install java plugin..
<darkchr0n0s> srsly
<darkchr0n0s> no1 can help me to reduce the displlay brightness !!
<darkchr0n0s> display* brightness of a sony vaio
<jumbalia> ok, sudo apt-cdrom add says the it failed to mount the cdrom, but I can access the cdrom through gui.  is there a log of why it cannot mount?
<disinterested> hammer: i had issues with java too
<overclucker> darkchr0n0s, look at a bright light for a couple seconds, then look back at the screen. tada!
<hammer123> aha...
<hammer123> i am downloading the .bin file from java.com now...see if that install should do the trick or not
<disinterested> but my issue was with java and azureus
<disinterested> hammer123: is java asking u in the terminal about java5 docs?
<hammer123> no...i go to one site, which has java plugins to show some charts...but the chart won't show instead it ask to install java plugin
<disinterested> then it doesnt install them?
<astro76> hammer123, install sun-java5-plugin
<hammer123> i will try that
<hammer123> astro76: that worked
<jumbalia> ok, i found out why it was not mounting
<hammer123> thanks
<jumbalia> it says that my install cd for ubuntu does not have any repositories
<hammer123> how do i remove sun-java5-jre...or do i need it?
<jumbalia> but the problem is, build-essentials comes on the cd, and the cd worked less than 8 hours ago.  It stopped working once I reinstalled
<hammer123> since now i have the sun-jave5-plugin
<jumbalia> does anyone know where build-essentials is on the cd?
<Scarey> hammer123: probably for running open office.
<astro76> hammer123, you need it, plugin is just the plugin
<hammer123> cool...thanks every1
<sharperguy> lol did they put OOo 2.3 into the main repo?
<pwnt-> i think my ubuntu is confused wether i have kubuntu or xubuntu or gnome orig ubuntu
<jumbalia> or does anyone know where I can download build-essentials?
<brico> uboto: thank you
<brico> Madpilot: thank you
<darkchr0n0s> srsly
<usr13> jumbalia, Use apt-get
<usr13> or synaptic
<darkchr0n0s> i am lagging a lot.. please don't ban me for 3-4 lines
<hammer123> i realis something...java run faster on linux compare to windows
<jumbalia> usr13: I cannot.  I need build-essentials to get my winternet working, and for some reason synaptic is saying that my cd has no sources
<Renderbox> Are the ubuntu servers slow today? My update is running terribly slow from the past 15 minutes
<jumbalia> it has sources, I used them to install build-essentials yesterday on a different install
<scguy318> Renderbox: yes, it's Gutsy
<pwnt-> Renderbox: yes they are.
<pwnt-> its maybe me who is slowing down gutsy :p
<Renderbox> I'm getting 3 to 6KBps
<Renderbox> kB/sec
<scguy318> Renderbox: whoa, pretty bad
<pwnt-> because im upgrading from feisty to gutsy right now.
<usr13> jumbalia, So, you need to be able to download it manually...   ?
<scguy318> Renderbox: i got around 50 KB/s
<scguy318> Renderbox: perhaps you could use a different mirror
<pwnt-> that upgrade might take 4 to 5 hrs from me.
<jumbalia> usr13: thats what its looking oike, but i cant find it online
<Renderbox> How do I use a different mirror?
<pwnt-> scguy318: what do you mean when you say its gutsy. means the feisty users updater won't lag? Only gutsy updater users?
<usr13> your kernel is 2.6.20-16?
<Renderbox> I'm upgrading to 16
<namiwawa> i want to update my system through console
<namiwawa> command please
<jumbalia> 2.6.20-15generic
<pwnt-> 2.6.20-16-generic
<pwnt-> is this the latest kernel?
<hammer123> i am sorry...i just have to say this
<jumbalia> sory, didnt know who you were asking
<hammer123> i love ubuntu :))
<scguy318> hello Jordan_U
<MrGigabyte> jumbalia: heres a link but its for deb i think http://packages.debian.org/sarge/build-essential
<pwnt-> hammer123: ubuntu loves you too.
<jumbalia> is it bad if its for deb? and thank you
<Jordan_U> scguy318, Hi
<pwnt-> scguy318: why you don't answer me?
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, You should not use debian packages in Ubuntu
<jumbalia> k
<jumbalia> I'm just gonna reinstall ubuntu again
<MrGigabyte> jumbalia: no but you have to use dpkg -i
<pwnt-> jumbalia: why would you do that
<MrGigabyte> jumbalia, can you post your repository listing?
<Renderbox> I installed it like 6 times yesterday cause Im stupid
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, What are you trying to do?
<jumbalia> Mr: How do I do that
<Guest15726> does it possible to send an email via terminal commands ?
<jumbalia> Jordan: I jsut want ubuntu to access my cd as a repository like it did the first two installs
<jumbalia> everytime i reinstall i have a different set of problems
<pwnt-> Renderbox: you reinstalled gutsy 6 times??
<Renderbox> No, Fiesty
<scguy318> pwnt-: hmm?
<Guest15726> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pwnt-> Renderbox: why.. if you do mistakes. you can fix them aswell
<Pskol__> have a email manager in console mode???
<pwnt-> scguy318: hi
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, sudo apt-cdrom add
<scguy318> pwnt-: oh, I didn't notice you were asking me a question
<usr13> jumbalia, did you get the file yet?
<jumbalia> usr13: no
<scguy318> pwnt-: my hypothesis is that due to all the Gutsy updating, the servers are being slowed down
<pwnt-> Guest15726: I've done that using "pine" before.. but that was ages ago. i dunno if there are newer programs for that.
<Renderbox> pwnt-: Well I couldnt
<scguy318> pwnt-: everyone is lagging tbh
<pwnt-> Renderbox: what kind of mistakes have you done yesterday :)
<Pskol__> exist email manager in console mode???
<pwnt-> scguy318: yeah. I think so. but you said "it's gutsy" so i was suprised, and in the same time wondering if its only gutsy users that are lagging in the package updater.
<Renderbox> pwnt-: Well lets see, I installed Ubuntu, and under Grub, my vista showed up twice. I wasn't sure which is the right one, so I selected the first one in the list. It went into the Sony recovery console and screwed up Grub
<Renderbox> So I had to reinstall it
<pwnt-> Renderbox: hehe:) ok
<lap> got problem with feisty ubuntu security depot servers ?
<lap> =)
<Renderbox> The 2nd time I accidently chose the first one again, and messed it up once more. So I had to reinstall a 2nd time
<lap> i've got 18 updates but i'm not able to download it
<pwnt-> Renderbox: well, for me. I dont' learn unless i miss up with things and screw them up. then learn how to fix them, that how i learn
<Renderbox> That was my stupidity
<Guest15726> pwnt-: do u know "mutt" ?
<jumbalia> Anyone know where the repository is on the feisty cd?
<pwnt-> Guest15726: yea I heard of it. i think its pine.
<pwnt-> Guest15726: Thats pine newer version maybe? google "pine email terminal"
<lap> jumbalia: pool/main
<pwnt-> Guest15726: pine was great by the way. you can check inbox + send emails from terminal.
<Renderbox> Then the third time, one of my NTFS partitions were not showing up under "Computer" but I could access it from terminal. No idea how to do it in fstab, so I reinstalled again @_@
<pwnt-> Renderbox: haha
<Renderbox> My present installation isn't in workin condition either, so I might do it again
<pwnt-> Renderbox: you can't keep doing that man. dont' keep re-installing whenever you get problems
<pwnt-> Renderbox: just come here and ask. there should be a solution for every problem... or if i could say most of the problems ;] 
<Renderbox> I dont know what else to do
<Renderbox> All my windows just disappeared now
<Renderbox> except Terminal
<jumbalia> ok, found build-essentials on the cd
<pwnt-> just come here & ask, or try google a bit.
<pwnt-> Renderbox: you just got your ubuntu installed? and only terminal?
<pwnt-> Renderbox: have you been in X before?
<Renderbox> Yeah I did that, I was here earlier with the nick dissection
<jumbalia> Screw it
<Renderbox> No, I was running updates, and all of a sudden, the window disappeared, firefox window disappeared, and I'm left with just the terminal window open
<jumbalia> I'm reinstalling again.  7th time is the charm, i just wonder what new problems will arise
<pwnt-> Renderbox: try "startx"
<usr13> jumbalia, why are you unable to get online?
<jumbalia> i need ndiswrapper
<jumbalia> ndiswrapper need build-essentials
<pwnt-> Renderbox: did you hit any ctrl+alt+(any_key) accidently?
<Renderbox> No i didnt
<jumbalia> build-essentials need libc6-dev, which i cannot find
<usr13> jumbalia, DO you not have access to wired network temporarily?
<Pie-rate> the HBR1.com internet radio stations that come standard with rhythmbox on ubuntu keep disconnecting. if i hit play again, rhythmbox crashes and locks up. if i double-click a different radio station and then go back to the one i was on, it starts playing again.
<jumbalia> on a second computer only
<Pie-rate> is this a common problem?
<jumbalia> See, my bigget frustration is this used to work
<jumbalia> biggest*
<Renderbox> Everything works fine on my other system since June. This laptop's giving me too many headaches
<pwnt-> Renderbox: so it just turns off your X server and goes into a terminal full screen mode, right?
<Renderbox> No, GNOME terminal i mean
<jumbalia> It was no problem getting synaptic to recognize the cd
<usr13> jumbalia, Just a sec.
<Renderbox> firefox, update manager, gedit, etc all just disappeared
<jumbalia> now it won't.  i think a reinstall is what is needed, because each time i reinstall I get a different set of problems, but the last ones are fixed
<pwnt-> ahh, I'm right now in my desktop. Sometime i'll install ubuntu to my laptop aswell :-)
<pwnt-> Renderbox: well thats odd.
<pwnt-> Renderbox: try re-open them, what will happen if you try that?
<Guest15726> i runing some bash script that each hour restart the connection to the net (dynamic IP) , someone have an idea how i can send to my email the current IP every hour (via termianl command into bash scripting) ?
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, Have you tried the command I gave you?
<Renderbox> Yeah I got them back. But its odd that all my windows closed automagically
<jumbalia> which command was it? I tried a lot of suggestions
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, sudo apt-cdrom add
<pwnt-> Renderbox: there must be some shortcut you hit'd by mistake.
<Renderbox> @_@
<usr13> jumbalia, When I fire up synaptic, it just says "to install from a CD or DVD, put the medium in the drive"
<jumbalia> Jordan: it says failed to mount cdrom
<Alysum> is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com source ? its not responding
<jumbalia> usr13: and thats all i had to do before, now it is saying that there are no sources on the cd, which is why it is failing
<Renderbox> Btw, how do I test my graphics card? When I installed, it gave me some error about starting X, so I had to reconfigure xserver-xorg and chose VESA. I got a GeForce 8600M GT
<jumbalia> I know they are on there
<axel> hi...
<jumbalia> and when i try to manually install them, it goes in an endless loop of me needing other packages
<Jordan_U> jumbalia, Does the CD mount when you put it in the drive?
<jumbalia> jordan: yes
<usr13> jumbalia, Well, just put the CD in and mount it and look around till you find the files you want.
<eythian> OK, I've upgraded to gutsy, I've got a few problems. The first one is network-manager insists that my network configuration is 'manual', when it previously wasn't. What do I look at to try to fix it?
<Alysum> well ?
<Jordan_U> eythian, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<eythian> Jordan_U: ta
<usr13> jumbalia, Why is it you cannot plug into a wired network, (just temporarily to do updates)?
<jumbalia> I dont have a working ethernet port
<max__> Hello, how can i install mp3 support on ubuntu? I got version 7.10 and its says i have to install w32codecs package from the Medibuntu repository. But where can i find those and how can i install them? Or is there a media player with mp3 support included
<scguy318> !mp3 | max___
<ubotu> max___: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Renderbox> max__: Try Amarok
<usr13> jumbalia, or, borrow or somehow acquire a fully supported wireless NIC.
<scguy318> max__: i personally use VLC
<usr13> jumbalia, On the PC ?
<usr13> jumbalia, or the router?
<jumbalia> im missing libc6-dev from the cd.  I gueess il lreburn a new cd tomarrow.  I'm going to bed.  I apprecaite all the help, I really do, you guys have been great
<jumbalia> on the pc usr
<progek> I'm having trouble with running a game in wine. Following the wine DB I see this note for the game I am trying to run 'changed this through a new x11drv and it was fixed' but not sure how to change x11drv? The problem description is the same as mine,
<jumbalia> I'll figure it out later
<jumbalia> Goodngiht everyone
<scguy318> progek: have you tried asking in #winehq?
<jumbalia> (and sorry for crappy typing, this keyboard is broken)
<Alysum> its **** SLOW
<progek> scguy318 no but good idea :)
<usr13> jumbalia, yea, try agin tomorrow.  C U later, and good luck.
<scguy318> progek: g/l :)
<Innomen> i have a dell gx260 and a dell altitude c610 with a dock, is there some way i can hook the dock to my pc and use my pcs mouse and kb and such? perhaps even sync operating systems? or could i mirrior my system drive on the fly to my laptop? (under ubuntu preffered of course)
<Innomen> latitude *
<lap> who
<lap> the security depot server is going crazy
<lap> they not get nice speed right now
<scguy318> lap: indeed
<lap> too much people downloading security update of openoffice righ now =)
<ukh> yeah, security.ubuntu.com, incredibly slow, has been all morning.  I guess the oo.org updates are killing it
<lap> right*
<Cyber_Stalker> security update?
<lap> yeah.
<scguy318> lap: yep yep yep yep
<scguy318> lap: i only got 50 KB/s, it dropped to 28.8 at times
<Robban> Hello.. anyone who knows how to change the splash-screen after the loggin..? have change the one thats shows when ubuntu is starting.. but are wondering over the one after the loggin..? Any smartone that knows? =)
<lap> 15 KB/s to 20 KB/s for me, heh.
<apparle> Anybody has motherboard RC4107MA-RS2
<lap> Robban: I disabled it, so I don't know.
<scguy318> !anybody | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lap> Robban: Too annoying.
<Robban> how do you disable it..?
<Robban> disable it sounds good to me... if I know how..
<Cyber_Stalker> !bootscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apparle> no sound on RC4107MA-Rs2
<Cyber_Stalker> !boot screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Robban> ok.. hm..
<lap> gconf-editor,desktop,gnome-panel,splash screen. uncheck it.
<lap> Robban:
<hammer123> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Robban> ok.. thanks
<Renderbox> How do I remove one or more mounted shares from my Desktop?
<Robban> =D
<lap> Robban: you get it ?
<apparle> ubotu : help with OSS drivers
<Robban> going to try now.. =)
<lap> Robban: it's not gnome-panel, it's gnome-session, sorry.
<apparle> Please help with sound : Please...............................
<Robban> lap, ah.. ok..
<lap> Robban: it terminal execute "gconf-editor" then, go to apps, gnome-session, and uncheck splash-screen
<Robban> lap, ok.. =)
<lap> s/itin
<lap> s/it/in
<lap> damn.
<Renderbox> How do I remove one or more mounted shares from my Desktop?
<Jordan_U> apparle, Why are  you using OSS instead of ALSA?
<lap> Renderbox: You just want to remove the icons ?
<Renderbox> Yes
<LinuxJuggalo> !OSS | apparle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lap> Renderbox: gconf-editor --> apps --> nautilus --> desktop
<lap> uncheck the "volume visible"
<TheSkorm> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lap> Renderbox: execute gconf-editor from a terminal
<apparle> because ALSA doesnot seem to work for me
<apparle> anybody knows how to ge alsa working
<Renderbox> lap: Thanks. I was looking somewhere else under gconf-editor earlier :P
<lap> Renderbox: hehe
<ePirate> hi
<Woet> is there any way to change files on a debian server without mounting a ssh-server?
<silviu> hi Pirate
<ePirate> can anyone help me get online with ubuntu?
<TheSkorm> Woet: just ssh in?
<lap> Woet: with samba ?
<ePirate> i'm having troubles
<TheSkorm> lap: ewww
<Woet> I mounted it with ssh, but it says i dont have permissions to save it :-/
<rabbitweed> I have been trying to sort out linux all day. using my holidays well:p anyone know how to install graphics card drivers? I have some on cd but don't know what to do with them
<lap> TheSkorm: what ? =)
<TheSkorm> Woet: dont mount it, just use pico ro what not xD
<Jordan_U> ePirate, How are you trying to connect? Wireless, wired, directly to modem?
<rabbitweed> ePirate, does it recognise your network card?
<ePirate> wireless
<maxwell> spanish?
<ePirate> and it does
<ePirate> belkin f5d7001
<Jordan_U> !sp | maxwell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ePirate> broadcom chipset
<lap> TheSkorm: What's your "ewww" ? =P
<ePirate> but it won't pick up my router
<TheSkorm> lap: samaba
<maxwell> Jordan_U:  yes, espaol!
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Can you connect wired temporarily?
<lap> TheSkorm: so ?
<apparle> hey any body will tell me why Kmix stopped loading
<Woet> Pico ro TheSkorm  ?
<ePirate> no, my router's downstairs :(
<TheSkorm> lap: I would chew into the 240v power cord connected to my server before using smaba linux to linux
<Jordan_U> !spanish | maxwell
<ubotu> maxwell: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheSkorm> or tbh *nix to *nix
<ePirate> don't have an ethernet cable that long lol
<lap> TheSkorm: haha
<HipotermiA> max__, espaol :)
<lap> TheSkorm: nfs even ? =)
<maxwell> thanks!
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Do you have a USB drive or some way to transfer files?
<TheSkorm> Never used nfs yet
<lap> ok
<TheSkorm> I just use ssh / scp
<ePirate> yeah
<rabbitweed> I have linux drivers for nvidea graphics card on cd, how do I install them to linux?
<ePirate> i can use my psp
<lap> TheSkorm: same here.
<lap> TheSkorm: scp > ftp or sftp
<lap> or what ever else shit
<lap> hehe
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, Have you tried Ubuntu's Restricted Driver Manager?
<TheSkorm> ftp is another eww
<lap> indeed.
<TheSkorm> I install ftpd to try medai portol
<TheSkorm> nearly threw up
<rabbitweed> Jordan_U, yes but it goes to the internet not my cd. my connection is crap right now and keeps timing out so I'm wondering if there's a way to do it 'manually'. have them on cd.
<lap> rabbitweed: apt
<Jordan_U> !aptoncd | rabbitweed
<ubotu> rabbitweed: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<rabbitweed> apt?
<lap> rabbitweed: mount your cdrom and apt-get it from your cd
<rabbitweed> hmmm
<ePirate> Jordan_U, you got any idea's?
<lap> rabbitweed: you have ubuntu cd ?
<ePirate> or anyone?
<rabbitweed> I am very new, what is an apt?
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, You can also just grab the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<lap> apt = debian package manager
<Jordan_U> !apt | rabbitweed
<ubotu> rabbitweed: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Blackgoth> apt is the package handler for debian and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Do you have a USB drive or some way to transfer files?
<ePirate> yes
<TheSkorm> eys
<rabbitweed> yes I do
<rabbitweed> ah
<rabbitweed> so how do I mount this apt?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Do you know the exact chipset? ( what is the xx in bcm43xx )
<NuCobra> how do i uninstall Ubuntu with out reformating my HD
<lap> rabbitweed: if you do not know how to edit your sources.list, try using "dselect" via a terminal and follow the steps.
<rabbitweed> alright, thanks
<lap> you do not mount apt, you mount your cd-rom =)
<ePirate> Jordan_U, no i don't
<Jordan_U> NuCobra, You can resize the current partition to make space for another
<rabbitweed> my cd room is mounted, how do I use the apt though?
<rabbitweed> (Am trying terminal)
<lap> run "dselect" in terminal
<TheSkorm> *rom
<lap> and follow the step
<lap> damn, an hour to download 70MB of files from security depot. :/
<lap> with an 10mbit connection
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, If you have the nvidia-glx .deb on the CD then run "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb"
<rabbitweed> thanks lap. how do I prove to it I am a "super user" though?
<rabbitweed> ohh, I think I do
<lap> rabbitweed: sudo
<rabbitweed> *slaps forehead*
<lap> sudo dselect
<rabbitweed> of course
<rabbitweed> :D
<lap> heh
<lap> =)
<rabbitweed> it' my first day;)
<lap> the beggining of a new life.
<lap> :P
<Jordan_U> ePirate, lspci | grep Broadcom
<apparle> The sound from my microphone is reproduced from my speaker but recording is not possible?????????????
<KevlarSoul> Tried to install GG and no video, I have a Nvidia 8800 GTX
<ePirate> Jordan_U, what??
<Jordan_U> ePirate, That will tell you more about what card you have ( run it in a terminal )
<ePirate> ok
<ePirate> i'd have to disconnect from here then
<ePirate> brb
<KevlarSoul> I boot to my CD and run install then it goes black....I wait for a few MINUTES...then nothing.
<lap> ePirate: disconnect ? why ?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Why?
<lap> Jordan_U: hehe =P
<ePirate> cus i'm running vista now
<lap> oh.
<lap> don't corrupt you anymore.
<hgjjjf> i did sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop it removed alot but not all the files how i get rid of the rest?
<lap> hgjjjf: sudo apt-get autoremove
<hgjjjf> thnks lap
<lap> sudo aptitude auto-remove
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Do you know how to find out information about your wireless card in Vista? ( I have no idea )
<lap> both work
<ePirate> ermmm
<ePirate> i can check
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Again, I just need to know the chipset, which is going to look like "bcm43xx" where the x's are numbers
<ePirate> Jordan_U, i've been checking the forums and people have got it working by using ndiswrapper drivers
<ePirate> bcmwl5a from dell
<lap> from broadcom
<lap> =P
<lap> dell is the seller.
<ePirate> ok
<lap> install the ndiswrapper drivers then
<lap> if you'd read it.
<ePirate> i just installed ubuntu yesterday
<lap> oh ok
<Jordan_U> ePirate, You may not need ndiswrapper, depending on which chipset it is
<ePirate> i have no clue about linux
<Innomen> ePirate: dont give up
<ePirate> :(
<ePirate> kk
<Woet> how do you untar via terminal?
<lap> ndiswrapper-utils and wireless-tools
<lap> Woet: tar -xf
<lap> install them
<Jordan_U> lap, Let's find out what chipset he has first
<Woet> and where should the parameters be for the tar file, and where to extract?
<Innomen> as far as the average user goes, this is the ground floor, in my opinion ubuntu is just now starting to be a viable replacement option for xp, in terms of time invested and skill required. from here on in it will only get easier. Do you have a problem right now? I'm on day 5 myself i might be able to help *shrugs*
<Woet> i have backup.tar and it needs to go to /home/backup
<LinuxJuggalo> Woet: tar -xvf filename.tar
<Robban> how do I start the program SOX to convert .mp3 sounds to .wav? for systemsounds... the program should be installed but I cant find it..!? =/
<Woet> and target LinuxJuggalo  ?
<Woet> i need it to /home/backup
<ePirate> Jordan_U, does this help: http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<Jordan_U> ePirate, No, that is the page that will tell you if you need ndiswrapper or not
<lap> Woet: tar -xfc /home/baclup
<Jordan_U> ePirate, But you need to know the chipset first
<ePirate> oh
<lap> s/baclup/backup
<loftroffle> Quick question: in my /usr/bin I have php-cgi but no generic php binary, and apt-get install php-cli says it can't install it, what do I need to do so I can have a proper /usr/bin/php?
<TheSkorm> !apt-get moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ePirate> Jordan_U, bcm4306
<danielax> TheSkorm: what's not self-explanatory about apt-get moo!?! :P
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Yay, you get native drivers :)
<lap> Woet: tar -xfC /home/baclup
<lap> sorry
<ePirate> Jordan_U, what does that mean lol
<TheSkorm> danielax: i was looking for the other ones, apt -v moo ect
<Jordan_U> ePirate, That means that I don't like ndiswrapper ( which uses windows drivers ) and you don't need to use it :)
<CyberMad> how to share printer via samba? (not cups)
<ePirate> Jordan_U, cool
<Renderbox> hmm
<ePirate> so how do i get connected?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, You just need some files that broadcom won't allow Ubuntu to distribute so it can work
<Jordan_U> ePirate, The actual drivers are already installed :)
<Robban> Convert .mp3 files to .wav files...? any good program for this that you like..?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, download this and unzip it to your desktop trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<Renderbox> Is it better to install without ndiswrapper?
<ePirate> cool!
<ePirate> Jordan_U, cool, do you know where the files are?
<peacepipejv> wine + other apps keep failing. Any ideas on a fix?
<Innomen> Robban: audacity?
<CyberMad> i already tried share it via samba, my windows can add the printer.. but can not print
<CyberMad> do you know any good information or tutorial about sharing printer via samba?
<Innomen> or are you wanting to do tons and tons of them at once
<peacepipejv> failing during package dnld
<ePirate> Jordan_U thanks
<Robban> Innomen: Ok.. I try that.. Thanks..! =)
<peacepipejv> both from package amnager and synaptic
<Robban> me..?
<cafuego> danielax: or aptitude install moo for that matter
<Innomen> np, its also a darn good sound editor
<ePirate> Jordan_U, what do i do with all of them?
<Innomen> Robban: yes, are you looking to do batch conversion?
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Once you have done that, you need to run "sudo cp Desktop/firmware/*.fw /lib/firmware"
<cafuego> oh oops no :-)
<Robban> ok.. hm.. =/
<Robban> batch conversion.. hm..
<Jordan_U> ePirate, Which just copies them to the folder /lib/firmware
<ePirate> kk thanks
<Innomen> Robban: batch = sevral all at once
<ePirate> Jordan_U, I'll try it when I get back from work :)
<Robban> Ok.. good to know.!! =) the main purpuse were to change so my downloaded systemsounds so I could use them....
<Innomen> Robban: if you have just a few, audacity will be a good option, but i'm not sure its a good options if you have say 100 of them to convert, unless you're patient :)
<rabbitweed> man, the chicks better be really impressed with my working linux installation when I'm done or I'm going to be upset>:(
<Robban> no.. maybe 10-20...
<Innomen> Robban: ahhh, well that shouldent be too much of a pain, plus audacity is a really good app to have anyway
<lap> ffmpeg convert audio file no ?
<Innomen> Robban: in my opinion, anyway
<Robban> ok.. =)
<Ryuho-tablet> hello
<lap> if yes, it's much way better than anything else.
<Robban> sudo apt-get install audacity?
<Ryuho-tablet> should i be worried that my netstat process is turning into a zombi 100% of the time i run it?
<Innomen> Robban: not sure
<Innomen> lap: never heard of it, i go read now
<Robban> ok.. I try.. =) Thaks!
<Innomen> lap: nothing batch converts voc files
<Jordan_U> Ryuho-tablet, It certainly doesn't sound like a good sign
<Robban> *Thanks
<peacepipejv> Hey, everytime I update repositories, wine fails to donld. Any help?
<peacepipejv> +other packages
<Woet> whats the terminal command to copy 1 dir to another?
<Innomen> lap: except perl audio, but its command line and if i was willing to do that much work i'd just use lame app the recorder came with
<rabbitweed> what type of file is a .run?
<Jordan_U> Ryuho-tablet, Won't even die from a SIGKILL ( kill -9 ) ?
<Innomen> Robban: let us know how it works out please :)
<Ryuho-tablet> no i killed the parent process (firefox bin) and it died
<Ryuho-tablet> but when i try to go to network settings
<Robban> yes.. I will..! =)
<lap> Innomen: ok
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, A file that you probably shouldn't run because you should install applications with the package manager instead :)
<lap> bb
<Ryuho-tablet> under admin > networks
<Ryuho-tablet> it freezes
<Jordan_U> Ryuho-tablet, So it's not really a zombie process
<rabbitweed> jordan_U I had no luck getting the package manager to use my cd
<deren> hello
<Ryuho-tablet> well it was, and now it's just freezing
<rabbitweed> whoops
<Ryuho-tablet> i guess i should update / restart, since i found a new update
<deren> I have some questions about a webcam device
<deren> the manufacturer firm gave me a .ko file
<deren> but I don't know how can I use this file.
<rya1> u can use insmod driver.ko to inset it into kernel
<uahuha> hi4all, my problems regards touchpad (acer aspire 5710) and this is the error: psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte ... anyone can help me?
<rya1> have to make sure the kernel versions matches the one your running
<rya1> or make sure its close
<deren> my kernel ver is 2.6.20
<deren> the file is for 2.6.17
<rya1> are there several .ko files ?
<rya1> hummm
<rya1> just test it i guess
<deren> I read on a forum that
<deren> put that file
<BoSJo> Hi all. Often when i insert my SD card to my reader, nothing happens. Can i manually mount it or do something to get the system to see the SD card?
<rya1> or the webcam might already be supported in the kernel
<rya1> probably not, never used webcams with linux
<rya1> never needed to
<deren> /lib/modules/kernel/misc
<deren> I put but, that doesn't work
<Ed_22> how can i encrypt a file or dir?
<deren> it is a usb device.
<deren> I can see it with lsusb command
<rya1> deren: yeah you gotta also add an entry to the modprobe file, i havent done this for a while, not sure exactly
<rya1> but just test it with insmod first
<deren> ok. I am triyng..
<rya1> "insmod /path/to/driver.ko"
<lap> well
<lap> gnight anybody
<lap> see tomorrow
<lap> see ya*
<Gunirus> morning lap
<lap> heh.
<deren> I got this error, invalid module format
<rya1> hummm
<deren> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:303b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0303 WebCam
<rya1> type in "dmesg"
<deren> this is lsusb output
<rya1> whats at the end of dmesg ?
<deren> usbvm3xx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<peacepipejv> Quick question. Once I add channels through package manager is it necessary to run them again? And how often should I do a reload through synaptic
<riotkittie> reload every time you change your repos. though it should prompt.
<powerserve> newbie here why is it that when i upgraded feisty for 64bit to gutsy the distribution upgrade just hanged
<greedo> hi
<greedo> how to know the version of a package from command line ?
<rabbitweed> I'm at terminal, this is my ls "FreeBSD_x86                         NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8756-pkg2.run
<rabbitweed> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8756-pkg1.run"
<rabbitweed> any idea how install the driver from here?
<greedo> i package i did not install yet
<peacepipejv> repos get updated pretty often?
<Jordan_U> powerserve, Because Gutsy isn't finished yet
<riotkittie> greedo: apt-cache show or apt-cache policy <pkg>
<powerserve> ahh i see...
<powerserve> thanks!
<danielax> the program will often tell you  - try something like program -v or program --version
<powerserve> lol
<deren> have any idea?
<greedo> thx riotkittie
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, Grab the nvidia-glx package from packages.ubuntu.com, or install it manually if you are OK with it breaking on kernel updates
* N3bunel saluta
<powerserve> thanks so much sir jordan for always being here...
<powerserve> gtg
<rabbitweed> Jordan_U my internet is too slow. I am suprised I haven't timed out of IRC:(
<rya1> deren: is that the latest driver avaliable ?
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, How did you get the .run file?
<deren> yes, but if I require, they can probably send for 2.6.20 kernel.
<rabbitweed> it's on my motherboard cd under linuxdrivers
<deren> but also I tried it with 2.6.17
<deren> I mean befor updating my kernel.
<deren> programs, for ex. camaroma, looking for video0 device.
<rya1> ur not running like a 64bit kernel i take it ?
<deren> and couldn't find
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, You will need to download the headers and gcc to install the manual way anyway, I would just try grabbing the .deb, use wget -c and you can continue it if you loose the connection
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/x11/nvidia-glx
<deren> I am not running like 64 bit.
<rabbitweed> I'll give it another try jordan
<deren> if I can get the source code, can I make my own .ko file and run it? is it difficult work?
<rya1> that would be the best option
<rya1> not too much work, just need the source, kernel headers and gcc + automake
<Renderbox> Has anyone here tried WiFix? http://sourceforge.net/projects/wifix/
<deren> do I have to change .ko file after every kernel update?
<rya1> unfortunately
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, Once you get it downloaded / installed use System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manger to enable it
<rya1> youll need to recompile it for each kernel update
<deren> hmm.
<deren> can the kernel developers insert this module to new kernel versions?
<Jordan_U> deren, What module?
<CyberMad> is there gui software to share printer over samba? i confuse share printer with command line (smb.conf)
<Renderbox> I need help installing my WiFi card
<rya1> well they could, but depends on the licence of the source and other stuff, i wouldnt see it happening any time very soon
<deren> I can get the source code.
<Jordan_U> rya1, What module is this?
<rya1> for a webcam
<Jordan_U> rya1, But what is the module?
<rya1> what camera is it and where is the source avaliable ?
<deren> usbvm3xx2.6.17.ko
<rya1> where is the source avaliable deren ?
<deren> we are a computer firm in turkey. we sell webcam, etc.
<Jordan_U> deren, That sounds like usbvideo, is it really a different module?
<deren> our pruducts are produced in chine.
<deren> we can require the source code from them.
<peacepipejv> Why would I not be able to dnld any repository indexes
<deren> we want to support linux for our products.
<iapitus> i have a weird issue with a feisty cum gutsy server xen install -- the output of "ip route show" seems to have changed, and now the xen network-bridge script doesn't work
<rabbitweed> how do I exit an 'x server' ?
<rabbitweed>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<rabbitweed>          installing.
<iapitus> wondered if anyone in here had come across this issue previously before i spent a bunch of time fixing/troubleshooting
<iapitus> rabbitweed, log out and log back in
<rya1> deren: best bet it to get it into the kernel source tree
<rya1> but i really have no idea about the process of that
<iapitus> rabbitweed, rather, probably better to just ctrl-alt-f1 -- do what you need to do and then ctrl-alt-f7 back to X
<rabbitweed> terminal?
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deren> can we discuss again, after I get the source codes?
<rya1> either that, or youll need to build modules for common linux distros and then try to get the distros to include them in their repos
<Jordan_U> rabbitweed, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to start X again
<neopsyche> Hi when installing realplayer .bin through commandline i selected some kind of global setting under the pathway /usr ??? was this correct?  Its a fresh feisty install and i just typed what the example was.... however when using realplayer fast forward doesnt work properly and realplayer crashes about every 4 minutes.
<deren> ok, but I need help to do them.
<Jordan_U> deren, Best way to ensure Linux support by default ( so any distro would have it ) is to release the *specifications* for the hardware, while open source drivers are better than nothing, open specifications will mean that others can contribute to the drivers and update them as the kernel changes
<GNine> i need a command line to call the window manager
<GNine> no borders or window buttons here
<CyberMad> i tried access http://localhost:631/admin, but what is the username and password?
<msa> Jordan_U, wouldn't best combination be: release specification *and* sample implementation in source :-)
<Jordan_U> deren, There was a guy offering to help any company that wanted Linux support for their drivers, probably a good person to talk to to figure out how to go about getting your drivers into the kernel
<deren> so good, how can I get contact?
<Jordan_U> deren, http://www.kroah.com/log/2007/01/29/#free_drivers
<uahuha> hi4all, my problems regards touchpad (acer aspire 5710) and this is the error: psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte ... anyone can help me?
<neopsyche>  configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n]  whats that all about?
<deren> thank you all, for help
<ikonia> neopsyche is that a real player install ?
<Jordan_U> deren, np, thank you and your company for supporting Linux :)
<iapitus> GNine, try "metacity"
<rabbitweed> I am trying to run an application in terminal but it tells me it needs to be run as root. how do I achieve that?
<deren> :)
<ikonia> rabbitweed sudo
<rabbitweed> I tried that
<Jordan_U> !sudo | rabbitweed
<ubotu> rabbitweed: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ikonia> rabbitweed what are you trying to run and how
<GNine> how do i call metacity, iapitus
<ikonia> GNine its already installted as part of the gnome desktop on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> GNine, metacity --replace
<ikonia> GNine it startups up with x
<rabbitweed> ikonia, a .run file for a display driver
<ikonia> rabbitweed a.) why are you not using the nvidia packaged driver b.) you need to make it executable with chmod
<iapitus> -sobs- it appears that this xen bug is from last year
<rabbitweed> because my internet times out beforei can download it. and hmm ok.
<ikonia> rabbitweed thats the weakest excuse I've ever heard
<GNine> did have metacity, installing now.. Jordan_U
<neopsyche> ?
<iapitus> GNine, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu or other?
<GNine> didn't .. that is
<ikonia> rabbitweed you need to use the nvidia-glx package rather than the nvdia .run file from nvidia.com
<GNine> xubuntu
<iapitus> metacity is the default WM for gnome
<iapitus> not for xfce or kde etc
<GNine> well.. it might help my situation
<Renderbox> nvidia-glx will work for all GeForce cards?
<rabbitweed> yeah I would but my connection times out before I can download it. not much I can do then?
<ikonia> Renderbox which card do you have
<Renderbox> ikonia: GeForce 8600M GT
<rabbitweed> I already have the driver on cd
<rabbitweed> and now it's in my home directory
<ikonia> rabbitweed your connection times out ?  surly thats a more serious problem
<Tomcat_`> Renderbox: Won't work for <GF2 or something.
<ikonia> Renderbox I think nvidia-glx is ok on the 8600
<Tomcat_`> Renderbox: Or rather... <GF4... not sure. :)
<Renderbox> Tomcat_`: GF2?
<rabbitweed> ikonia it's my isp:(
<ikonia> Tomcat_ gf4 - you where right first time
<neopsyche> whats better for ubuntu helix player or real player?
<ikonia> rabbitweed sort that out then
<Tomcat_`> Renderbox: Older GeForce cards.
<Renderbox> Okay, its the mobile version.. for laptops. It should work fine right?
<ikonia> Renderbox think so yes
<Tomcat_`> Renderbox: Yes.
<Renderbox> Cool
<ikonia> Renderbox 8X series is %50/%50 in fiesity
<ikonia> fesity
<Renderbox> :o
<ikonia> gusty's drivers are updated so should be much more compatible
<Renderbox> So should I try it anyway, or stick with the current driver?
<ikonia> Renderbox does your current driver work (which one are you using ?)
<Renderbox> Well yeah it works.. I couldn't get into the LiveCD normally.. I had to reconfigure xserver-xorg, and choose VESA and all default options.. Thats what I have now
<ikonia> Renderbox ahhh vesa is weak, I suggest trying the nvidia-glx package
<ikonia> Renderbox you'll find the nvidia drivers make a big difference to your laptops performance graphically
<Renderbox> ikonia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, Try System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<Renderbox> okay
<ikonia> Renderbox exactly, then a reconfigure to use the nvidia (not nv) driver
<^LadyVaMpIrKa^> omega.bg
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: It says my hardware does not require any restricted drivers.
<The_bob> or use envy
<ikonia> The_bob don't recommend envy -
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, I think that means that the nvidia-glx package won't work with your card
<amadeux> What's with all the updates today???
<The_bob> weel, i had no problems with envy
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, You can get the newest driver manually, but you will have to re-install it on kernel upgrades
<ikonia> !worksforme >the_bob
<ikonia> amadeux packages are being updated, nothing more
<amadeux> ok. just a lot on one go
<amadeux> no special occasion?
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: how do i do that.. re-install it on kernel
<amadeux> When will gutsy be released?
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ikonia> amadeux 18/10/07 currntly
<amadeux> cool
<Jordan_U> !gutsy | amadeux
<ubotu> amadeux: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: It says its advised that xorg works with nv drivers... It didnt work with nv for me
<ikonia> Renderbox nv is open source nvidia - not as strong as the nvidia driver
<peacepipejv> should I get rid of automatix b4 upgrading to edgy
<ikonia> peacepipejv you should not be using automatix at all. IT makes your system unsupportable for the community
<ikonia> !automatix >peacepipejv
<Renderbox> ikonia: I don't know what to do at this point. Jordan_U says the nVidia driver won't work on my card..
<jussi01> !automatix | peacepipejv
<ubotu> peacepipejv: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ikonia> Renderbox that is possible, let me check what cards are support
<ikonia> !nvidia >ikonia
<amadeux> When is Ubuntu Horny Horse released?
<Renderbox> !nvidia > Renderbox
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, ikonia I said that the nvidia-glx package would not work with your card
<ikonia>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> !offtopic >amadeux
<peacepipejv> what about any packages installed through automatix, should I get rid of them?
<ikonia> Jordan_U its an 8600 mobile, just checking if thats supported
<Jordan_U> amadeux, Hardy Heron will come 6 months after Gutsy.
<radarredex> hi
<mega> alvia
<ikonia> peacepipejv using automatix - if you want support you should do a clean install
<peacepipejv> i dont want to be unspported
<peacepipejv> damn,
<peacepipejv> cant I just get rid of it?
<Jordan_U> peacepipejv, Most people won't refuse to support you, but you may get some problems caused by Automatix that we might not be able to fix
<ikonia> peacepipejv no
<ikonia> peacepipejv automatix is not supported in this channel
<ikonia> peacepipejv: nor is is supported on the ubuntu forums. Automatix does have its own support community which may be happy to help/suport you
<Jordan_U> peacepipejv, Honestly, as bad as Automatix is ( and it is bad ) I don't think it warrents a re-install unless ( or until ) you are having problems
<ikonia> oopsJordan_U it does if he wants support
<Chewi_ffm> hi, does anybody know, how gusty (with compiz fusion) handle ati ? does it start a xgl-server right away ? or how does it behave ?
<ikonia> Renderbox Jordan_U appears correct, the 8600 is not support in ubuntu 7.04 - but should be in 7.10
<Renderbox> When is 7.10 expected to be released?
<overclucker> too soon
<Jordan_U> Chewi_ffm, Does not enable Compiz for fglrx users
<overclucker> not soon enough
<ikonia> Chewi_ffm gusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<kst> how big is an average ubuntu install that can do the normal desktop user stuff like burning CDs, office, audio players, video players etc.? mine's like 4.3gig already so I'm thinking of doing a format for gutsy... only got 700mb free disk space on that partition anyway.. or will it work?
<Renderbox> bah I regret buying this laptop now
<ikonia> kst between 800 meg and 1.2 gig
<ikonia> Renderbox hang on until 18th october and you should be fine
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, Again, you can get it to work by installing the nvidia.com drivers
<kst> ikonia uhm ok, but why's mine so big then?
<lunz> i am back...
<ikonia> Renderbox and jordan is correct, the nvidia.com drivers should work
<ikonia> kst you've installed more stuff ?
<kst> i tried to put everything in /home when possible which is on a differentpartition
<overclucker> kst: that is when you're running it
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, It's just that you may have a little work to do when you have a kernel update
<kst> overclucker ?
<Jordan_U> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ikonia> kst you can't put the ubuntu install in /home
<overclucker> kst: try looking at it from a live cd
<kst> no ikonia but stuff that i install afterwards :)
<uahuha> how can i know the touchpad hardware model?
<lunz> ikonia,thanks for the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> kst so how is that anythign to do with ubuntu
<kst> will do overclucker, thx
<ikonia> lunz welcome
<kst> ikonia well because i didnt install that much stuff, but still my install got 4.3gig in size..?
<ikonia> kst out of the box install was 4.3 gig ?
<kst> no
<Jordan_U> kst, Try clearing out your package cache
<kst> but somehow it managed to become 4.3gig :) although i dont think i installed that much stuff, especially not in the / but only in /home
<ikonia> kst right, so as I said, out of the box is 800 - 1.3 gig in size, what you add after that is up to you
<FliptBit> where else can you change power management in ubuntu?  my screen still goes black after about 5 to 10 min ???
<ikonia> kst ubuntu doesn't install stuff in /home
<Jordan_U> kst, sudo apt-get clean
<cafuego> FliptBit: disable the screensaver
<iapitus> huh .. that was simple enough -- anyone in here think of a reason to use "ip route list" over "netstat -arn"?
<kst> ikonia one more time: when i manually added stuff i needed, i tried to put it into the /home path which is on a different partition...............
<ikonia> Jordan_U thatss handy flag to know
<magnetron> FliptBit: check the screensaver settings
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: Okay, I've bookmarked that link and will try it today. I need to install my WiFi card too, but the instructions given on the forum requires you to download a different kernel. Any other way I could do it?
<kst> that doesnt apply for packets from apt-get obviously, but other programs from 3rd party sources
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, What wifi card?
<ikonia> kst yes, so everything else you installed through ubuntu or using temport file systems will go into /
<FliptBit>  -- yeah I checked that --- and still goes dark.  very frustrating when watching a movie
<overclucker> kst: df -h from console
<kst> overclucker and then? that doesnt tell me anything new, sys monitor says the same already :)
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: Intel Pro 6950 I think.. I forgot the model #, I have to boot into Windows to check
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, Are you on Ubuntu on that box now?
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: Yes
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information
<overclucker> kst: things like /proc/kcore get added to the size
<hongtzai> while I'm using Deluge to download 1 of 2 torrents is stable, the other one's peers usually back to zero. How can I to solve this problem?
<overclucker> kst: du -h /proc/kcore
<ikonia> overclucker why would he do that ?
<Pie-rate> is there any easy way to add some kind of button in nautilus that will run gnome-terminal with --working-directory set for whatever dir nautilus is in?
<overclucker> oh, w8 wrong one, lol
<radarredex> hi all
<hongtzai> Hello everyone.While I'm using Deluge to download some files. 1 of 2 torrents is stable, the other's peers usually back to zero. How can I to solve this problem?
<Renderbox> Jordan_U: I don't see a wireless device listed there
<ikonia> hongtzai contact the peers ?
<overclucker> kst: don't listen to me anymore, lol
<hongtzai> yes
<hongtzai> like this 15(15) -> 0(0)
<kRush> playing audio ogg/mp3/file/stream I get ~2% CPU usage on vlc (oss/alsa), mplayer (oss) - but ~15-20%CPU on rhythmbox, mplayer (alsa), totem ... card is an audigy2zs and I'm out of ideas, anyone helping me figuring this one out would be highly appreciated
<peacepipejv> best image burner from experience to burn Feisty? Anyone? Using dapper
<peacepipejv> gonna do a fresh install
<ikonia> peacepipejv just right click on the image and select burn
<iapitus> peacepipejv, man - nautilus-burner is cool and all - but i don't think k3b can be beaten for FOSS cd burning
<xy77> I'm looking for a tool that allows me to add lyrics to mp3s and ogg files. I found only windows or mac software on the web. Does anyone know of a linux software for this task?
<ikonia> xy77 not aware of anything
<peacepipejv> darn, just remembered, gotta take tower apart an reconnect burner, gonna be a long night.
<Jordan_U> Renderbox, Strange, I've got to leave, If you can wait 13 days it will probably work with Gutsy :)
<Renderbox> :[
<it-linux> anything I can help?
<ikonia> it-linux what ?
<Renderbox> I need help installing my WiFi card
<it-linux> just want to help others, is there any problem here to share?
<it-linux> Renderbox | what tpye do you have?
<Crush`> is there a way to return the output of only one processor when doing cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<Renderbox> it-linux: Intel Pro 6945 AGN (I THINK thats the number... I only know how to check it in Windows)
<ikonia> Crush no
<ybotk> Anybody know much about dvd recorders?
<ikonia> ybotk depends on the question
<magnetron> !ask | ybotk
<Wespe> hi, ist it possible to connect to a local UNIX-Socket created in domain AF_UNIX with telnet? if so: how?
<ubotu> ybotk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<it-linux> Renderbox: is it PCI? USB? or onboard?
<ikonia> Wespe can you expand on that a little
<ybotk> ubotu, I didn't ask to ask a question. I asked if anyone was knew much about dvd recorders.
<Renderbox> it-linux: on board I guess. Its a laptop
<overclucker> bad bot, ubotu
<overclucker> sheesh
<ybotk> ikonia, Okay. I made a dvd tonight on a live camera audio/video dvd recorder.  It will play on this system. However, I forgot to finalize the dvd.  Can I simply take the dvd back to the unit that made the dvd in the first place, and then finalize it?
<it-linux> have you check on hardware information in your ubuntu? Is it detected?
<ikonia> ybotk this is ubuntu support
<Wespe> ikonia, i created a socket with socket(AF_UNIX, SOCK_STREAM, 0), bind() etc. now I want to test if my app works and i want to connect to the local socket (/tmp/mysock) with telnet
<ybotk> ybotk, Why do you think I asked if anyone knew anything about dvd recorders, sheesh.
<overclucker> is there a multimedia channel
<overclucker> ?
<ikonia> Wespe ahhh ok, no you don't connect to a socket "file" you connect to a process that parses through the socket file
<ikonia> ybotk you may have had compatability questions
<Renderbox> it-linux: I checked but I don't know which one is it. I tried lspci, and there's an "unknown device" by Intel Corporation, under Network controller
<it-linux> overclucker | what kind do you need?
<erUSUL> Wespe: use socat as intermediate (do not ask me how exactly all i know is that it has that capability ;))
<Renderbox> it-linux: With my previous installation yesterday, I typed some command that I got from a forum, and it downloaded something from sourceforge, and my card was listed correctly after that...
<ybotk> ikonia, I see.
<ikonia> erUSUL I've never heard of that, good find
<ybotk> ikonia, Loads of intelligent people in this channel though...just trying my luck in here.
<ybotk> :)
<ikonia> Renderbox sudo update_pciids
<overclucker> it-linux: oh i was just wondering, for ybotk's sake, if there is a channel that deals with linux multimedia apps
<ikonia> ybotk: likley to get you in trouble for taking channel off topic
<it-linux> Renderbox | I'm gonna check it out first?
<Renderbox> ikonia: Yeah I think thats the one..
<mydokumen> ct.ce tia
<ybotk> in trouble with who?
<ybotk> heh
<Renderbox> Shall I type that now? sudo update_pciids?
<ikonia> ybotk the channel owners and the community
<ikonia> Renderbox you can do
<ybotk> ikonia, Okay, my apologies.
<ofnet> what are good debugging tools in linux besides valgrind and gdb ?
<ikonia> ofnet de bugging for that
<Wespe> ikonia,  thank you, i will try that
<Renderbox> ikonia:: It says command not found
<ybotk> Was never my intention of causing trouble..
<it-linux> Renderbox | without underscore
<ikonia> Renderbox hang on
<ofnet> ikonia, to check error in compile time
<ofnet> ikonia, like gcc g++ code
<magic_ninja> is there a good alarm system that i can for instance start an audio file to wake me up
<Renderbox> Didn't work without underscore either
<ikonia> ofnet the output of the compile is normally a good base to start
<overclucker> ybotk: nice diffusal
<neopsyche> Can i add LAMP to my existing ubuntu installation from the feisty cd?
<ofnet> ikonia, yeah I usually do gdb ./a.out
<neopsyche> magic_ninja good question
<overclucker> de* fus? al?
<Renderbox> ikonia: Didn't work without underscore either
<magic_ninja> i need a really really loud alarm
<erUSUL> Wespe: checking the man page... socat UNIX-CONNECT:/tmp/socket TCP4-LISTEN:5555  and then connect with telnet to localhost:5555  (will it work? I dunno)
<ikonia> Renderbox: sudo update-pciids
<ofnet> ikonia, but I am having a lot of error, since I didnt use dinamic memory allocation
<neopsyche> perhaps an audio player has a timing feature
<neopsyche> : Can i add LAMP to my existing ubuntu installation from the feisty cd?
<erUSUL> ikonia: thanks ;) as the authors said netcat on asteroids XD
<magnetron> magic_ninja: gnome-schedule is a great app to schedule anything
<ikonia> ofnet join #gc++ or #gcc - you'll get great help there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d "For]  by Madpilot
<Renderbox> ikonia: Okay, that works.. Exactly what did this command do? Download drivers?
<ikonia> neopsyche yes, install php/apache/mysql
<ikonia> Renderbox no, it updates a text file that identifiys hardware into english text for the output of lspci
<magic_ninja> magnetron: i have 4.1 surround...sleeping on the couch, MUST be up in 2 or 3 hours for sure, i want to set an alarm with a loud-fast paced rock file to wake me up for sure
<magnetron> magic_ninja: did you install the app
<ikonia> magic_ninja what are you using for an alarm clock
<magic_ninja> a crappy regular alarm clock
<ikonia> magic_ninja I meant to set the sound off on your computer at a specific time ?
<Renderbox> ikonia, it-linux: Okay, now in lspci, it shows this 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<magnetron> magic_ninja: so did you install gnome-schedule?
<neopsyche> magic ninja some interesting request.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<kst> is there a way to show how much disk space an installed package is eating up? possibly inside synaptic?
<neopsyche> : Can i add LAMP to my existing ubuntu installation from the feisty cd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@M3643P022.adsl.highway.telekom.at *!*@adsl-71-153-48-99.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net *!*@201.221.157.136 *!*@62.175.240.68.static.user.ono.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@host218.201-253-254.telecom.net.ar *!*@20151232250.user.veloxzone.com.br]  by Madpilot
<erUSUL> kst: apt-cache show packagename
<kst> thanks
<CyberMad> how to check free space of harddisk on ubuntu?
<ikonia> CyberMad df
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@c-67-177-28-219.hsd1.co.comcast.net %*!*@fl-71-3-66-234.dyn.embarqhsd.net %*!*@resnet-237-88.resnet.umbc.edu %*!*@77.242.24.82]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb %*!*@thirtynine.demon.co.uk %*!*@74-134-200-227.dhcp.insightbb.com %*!*@adsl-76-205-142-138.dsl.scrm01.sbcglobal.net %*!*@p57A1F9E6.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Madpilot
<lamego> neopsyche, LAMP is just a group of packages, yes you can install those
<tomato> hi all how can i install uuencode or shar?
<erUSUL> CyberMad: Aplications>Accesories>Disk use analizer
<elessar> CyberMad, df -h
<CyberMad> thanks
<kst> CyberMad "df -h" or system monitor show it aswell ("gnome-system-monitor" i think)
<magnetron> CyberMad: there is a great tool that comes with ubuntu... it's called the disk usage analyxer
<Renderbox> it-linux: are you still here?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c3c0.com *!*@ipswitch.cuc.com!#ubuntu-ops *!*@unaffiliated/byleth %*!*@cpe-76-81-3-9.socal.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!*@dvk54.internetdsl.tpnet.pl %*!*@210.56.68.45]  by Madpilot
<overclucker> tomato: apt-get install *
<Renderbox> ikonia?
<Fly-rainning> How can I add a Chinese-English Dictionary into ubuntu?
<mydokumen_> www.ct.ce.dera
<tomato> E: Package uuencode has no installation candidate
<ikonia> Renderbox: pardon ?
<lamego> tomato, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=uuencode&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386
<lamego> the package name is sharutils
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!?=42@83.101.7.* teclo!*@* *!*n=Cary@*.ras.itlnet.net *!*As@*.dialup.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*=countdan@58.169.186.* *!*@222-152-7-*.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by Madpilot
<elessar> I have upgraded ubuntu to 7.10 on my notebook, and now if I don't touch the keyboard for about 45 sec, display brightness goes to max
* mode/#ubuntu [+d "For?you?ST47?:)?<3?w00t"]  by Madpilot
<elessar> does anybody cnows why
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kst> do i need compiz in feisty? is there any point in removing it now when i'm gonna upgrade to gutsy once it's released anyway (think it's default in gutsy)?
<TheSkorm> BECAUSE YOU BROKE IT
<Renderbox> ikonia: It shows up as Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<erUSUL> !caps | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<magnetron> tomato: the package is named " sharutils "
<TheSkorm> tbh i was using shift, and capslock is cruise contaol for the cool
<elessar> does anybody know how to fix the trouble with brightness?
<magnetron> !repeat | elessar
<overclucker> sun gasses
<ubotu> elessar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheSkorm> Tried turning it off and back on again?
<elessar> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<it-linux> Renderbox | yes ? I'm kind of busy, sorry
<kst> can i use wildcards with apt-cache? i'm trying to run apt-cache show cpp-3.* | grep Size
<neopsyche> : Can i add LAMP to my existing ubuntu installation from the feisty cd?
<jussi01> kst: yes
<ikonia> Renderbox: sorry, I was doing something else
<ikonia> Renderbox: what was your question
<kst> ... how? :p mine doesnt work, says it can't find package cpp-3.*
<Madpilot> neopsyche, not from the CD, but you can add LAMP to an existing install
<ikonia> neopsyche told you 2 times, install php/mysql and apache
<ikonia> kst cpp-3 is obsolete
<magic_ninja> magnetron: with gnome-schedule will i be able to set the alarm sound to a specific sound of my choosing
<tomato> does it include uuencode?
<Renderbox> ikonia: I need to setup my WiFi card
<kst> ikonia i think i got 3.3, 3.4 and 4.1 installed... can i remove the first 2 of them?
<ikonia> Renderbox ok, where are you up to
<Renderbox> ikonia: in lspci, It shows up as Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<ikonia> kst you can remove which ever ones you want, although if something NEEDS gcc 3, I would expect it to be reasonaly old
<magnetron> magic_ninja: you will be able to run any command at a specific time. just install it and try!!!!
<erUSUL> ubotu tell neopsyche about lamp | neopsyche see priv msg from ubotu
<Renderbox> ikonia: But I'm not 100% sure if 4965 is the right model number.. I need to check it from Windows
<kst> ok ikonia but basically 4.1 does the same job as 3.something ?
<it-linux> Renderbox | are you in hotspot?
<ikonia> Renderbox ok, so a.) is that card support b.) have you checked if it is in the list in system-->network -->network administration
<TheSkorm> FOR SOMEREASON UBUNTU HAS MY CAPSFORCED DOWN (USING MS KEYBOARD)
<TheSkorm> HALP?
<ikonia> kst it is a compiler, but works differnt
<Renderbox> it-linux: No, I'm at home
<neopsyche> I want to be able to allow other users on the network to access a web page by acessing apache on my ubuntu machine... how can i do this? is xampp better or lamp.. if lamp then.. can i install from packages on cd?
<magnetron> get a real keyboard, TheSkorm
<kahrytan> TheSkorm, what kind
<overclucker> TheSkorm: nnice try
<TheSkorm> WIRELESS
<Renderbox> ikonia: Yes the card supports upto wireless-N
<TheSkorm> ONE WITH THE FINGERPRINT SCANNER
<ikonia> Renderbox no, is the card supported under ubuntu
<kahrytan> !caps | thes
<kahrytan> !caps | thesaint4444
<kahrytan> oh fuck
<kahrytan> crap
<ubotu> thes: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> kahrytan that language is totally uncalled for
<ubotu> thesaint4444: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<it-linux> Renderbox | the parameter is the same way you configure like wired, but in hotspot, your card will searching automatically.
<TheSkorm> KevlarSoul: PLEASE DONT SWEAR KEEP IT FAMILY RATED
<Woet> How do i change the resolution of my monitor? Maximum is 1024x800.
<Woet> I want it to 1440x900
<erUSUL> Renderbox: http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<overclucker> !ohmy | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Renderbox> ikonia: I saw a tutorial on ubuntuforums.org for my card, but it said to download a different kernel so I didnt try that
<neopsyche> : Can i add LAMP to my existing ubuntu installation from the feisty cd?
<TheSkorm> BAH I CANT EVEN USE INVERSE SHIFT
<kroiz> Hi, how can I play music from another computer (windows)
<ikonia> neopsyche you've asked multiple times and been told multiple times, the lamp meta package is not on the cd but you can add it from the internet or install apache/mysql/php
<erUSUL> neopsyche: you've already been told that no you can not you have to be connected to internet
<jussi01> !caps | TheSkorm
<ubotu> TheSkorm: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Renderbox> it-linux: The card is not even configured
<overclucker> heheheheh
<TheSkorm> I THIBK I MIGHT HAVE TO RESTART -_-
<_bt> just upgraded to gutsy:) smoothly nicely
<furious> hey ereryone. i have a problem here, how do i change the user rights on my harddrives. cant save anything cuss i dont have the rights on then
<TheSkorm> GRR jussi01 READ ABOVE
<kroiz> I get a message 'smb://backup/mp3/Cypress Hill/Cypress Hill - Cock The Hammer.mp3'
<furious> anyone knows
<_bt> furious: man chmod
<jussi01> !lamp | neopsyche
<Woet> How do i change the resolution of my monitor? Maximum is 1024x800.
<Woet> I want it to 1440x900
<magnetron> !fixres | Woet
<erUSUL> furious: windows partitions?
<TheSkorm> BRB RESSTART
<ikonia> Woet does your monitro support 1440x900 ?
<furious> yes
<Woet> yes it does ikonia
<furious> erUSUL,
<Woet> but its a laptop
<it-linux> Renderbox | is there a button in your laptop to turn your WiFi on?
<furious> its NTFS
<erUSUL> !ntfs | furious
<ubotu> neopsyche: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Woet> and i connected it to another screen
<ikonia> Woet thats an unusual resolution for a laptop
<Renderbox> erUSUL: But will that work with the Ubuntu kernel?
<ubotu> Woet: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> furious: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Woet> But i connected it to another screen ikonia
<Renderbox> it-linux: Yes but the WiFi light is off
<Woet> which is 1440 x 900
<ikonia> Renderbox if I where you - hang on 12 days for gusty which has the update
<erUSUL> Renderbox: i do not have the hardware so i do don't know
<overclucker> stop flooding, ubotu!
<ikonia> Woet then you need to turn off your laptop display and do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> overclucker you know its a bot - don't be silly
<furious> i have write access ubotu but thats only with the root. not as my current user.
<elessar> overclucker, he's a bot )
<Woet> how do i turn it off ikonia ?
<overclucker> heh
<TheSkorm> dude
<TheSkorm> now i can't shift
<TheSkorm> -_-
<ikonia> Woet key sequence on your laptop
<TheSkorm> wait
<TheSkorm> that worked
<Innomen> ahhh, finally here from my desktop
<TheSkorm> wts
<Woet> which key sequence?
<furious> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Woet> its already off btw :-/
<ikonia> Woet I don't know - its your laptop
<ikonia> Woet ok, so reconfigure your xserver,
<ikonia> !fixres >woet
<TheSkorm> i have a feeling its the fingerprint scanner part
<Innomen> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<TheSkorm> should i file a bUG REPORT/
<it-linux> Renderbox | Or do you have wireless connection in your home?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell TheSkorm about bugs | TheSkorm see priv msg from ubotu
<Renderbox> it-linux: Yeah obviously
<ikonia> Renderbox hang on for a week or so for gusty rather than mess around rebuilkding kernels
<CyberMad> do you know any good information or tutorial about sharing printer via samba? i have problem with it.. i already tried connect it from windows, but still can not print.. but i can print to my Epson LX-300 from ubuntu
<magnetron> !cups > CyberMad
<nickren> anybody here setup an xgl session for gnome before
<ikonia> nickren its in fesity already - nothing to setup
<Aleksander-pl> hello
<elessar> hi
<nickren> then why do i have to run setup a session to run it in compiz fusion
<Aleksander-pl> I want to install Ubuntu on a mobile hard disk and I have a question: will it work on different PCs without tweaking (except X.org)?
<maxiee> Hello, how can i make compiz to boot everytime when i start my computer?
<ikonia> nickren because your setup a difference system with compiz fuxion rather than compiz which 7.04 is setup for
<Innomen> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<it-linux> Renderbox | may I ask you again? Have you download Ubuntu 7.10 beta?
<nickren> maxiee: go to system preferences and click sessions
<maxiee> nickren: I did that and then:?>
<nickren> maxiee:under startup programs click new
<ikonia> maxiee you know this will all brak if you try to update to gusty
<maxiee> a nd then command compiz?
<nickren> in type type compiz and then in command type compiz --replace
<maxiee> ok
<maxiee> im gonna reboot
<maxiee> thanks
<nickren> in command type compiz --replace
<nickren> no prob
<it-linux> Just information, for older VGA card, never update the driver, coz it will mess up your Xserver if you are rookie
<ikonia> it-linux what are you talking about ?
<nickren> iknonia: in the howto
<ikonia> nickren ?
<Renderbox> it-linux: No, I'm using Fiesty Fawn 7.04
<nickren> it says that fiesty by default does not have it xgl enabled
<ikonia> nickren no - you just click the "enable desktop effects" button
<ikonia> nickren rather than mess around
<nickren> desktop effects is basic
<ikonia> nickren yes, but that enables compiz
<ikonia> nickren xgl sorry
<nickren> but not compiz fusion
<ikonia> nickren no, but installing compiz fusion will break the gusty update
<nickren> thats why i'm just going to format and fresh install gusty
<nickren> i know 12 days
<paradon> Anyone know if Plesk works in Feisty?
<nickren> but I want to gte this working now
<ikonia> nickren waste of time and effort
<ikonia> nickren: but enjoy
<ikonia> paradon %99 certain it does
<nickren> i guess this all is for nothing
<ikonia> nickren yup
<nickren> will gutsy have the full compiz fusion suite
<lunz> how to install vmicro pc camera on feisty fawn?
<nickren> and have the compiz fusion manager
<ikonia> nickren it has compiz fusion as the xgl desktop
<magic_ninja> now the script with gnome schedule
<it-linux> ikonia | may I PM you?
<lunz> vimicro
<ikonia> it-linux sure
<magic_ninja> ic an set it just to run a regular program right, for instance mplayer mp3.mp3
<nickren> hey does anybody know if i get the gutsy beta if i can easily update to final
<ikonia> nickren you can, but its in my opinion unadvisable
<erUSUL> nickren: as easily as acepting the proposed updates as they come
<lunz> how to install vimicro pc camera on ubuntu?
<nickren> what up jib
<nickren> from STL eh
<ikonia> STL ?
<nickren> Saint Louis
<nickren> Missouri
<TcM> hi @ all
<Madpilot> nickren, if you install gutsy beta and keep updating, you'll get all the final packages when they're released
<Smegzor> My ubuntu has become completely unresponsive.  I was in an x window session on another ubuntu box which I logged off.  At that point it froze and I can't get back to my main linux box.
<nickren> so ikonia if i will get the packages anyway why is installing the beta not advised, i'd do a fresh format and install
<TcM> i've got a question...has anybody in this room a tv card with a saa7134 chipset?
<ikonia> nickren I only say its not advised as if your doing it manually now you may get a.) a broke package in the mix b.) miss a package / create conflict at final download time, but Madpilot is correct it should work fine, depends how auto/manual you do it
<gnomefreak> nickren: there is a chance it wor=nt work properply on your system, please take all gutsy related questions to #ubuntu+1
<Smegzor> What is the key sequence to get control back from a crashed gnome?
<nickren> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo way, gutsy will have automatic dual monitor config built in
<nickren> ?
<max_> Thanks for the help with autoload compiz, ik works now nickren
<ikonia> nickren: #ubuntu+1 for gusty as gnomefreak suggested
<nickren> your welcome
<it-linux> Smegzor | ctrl+alt+backspace
<Smegzor> tried that.  nothing happens
<nickren> is it true though
<ikonia> nickren: #ubuntu+1 for gusty as gnomefreak suggested
<max_> I have some more questions, is there a usenet application?
<Smegzor> even the mouse has frozen
<Smegzor> I'll reboot as a last resort
<magic_ninja> man...isn't there anything simpler then gnome-schedule out there
<ikonia> max_ things like thunerbird have one built in
<max_> I mean like Grabit/newsleecher
<nickren> max remember to remove that startup program and then remove compiz fusion before you update to gustsy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<max_> I have 7.10 already
<max_> ;)
<ikonia> max_ then compiz fusion is already installed
<gnomefreak> max_: join #ubuntu+1 for 7.10 questions
<max_> Ok sorry. but this is just an standard question for alternatives to grabit/newsleecher
<nickren> gnomefreak you wanker
<ikonia> nickren: bye
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-245-248-33.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<it-linux> Smegzor | even your mouse freeze
<Smegzor> Isn't there a key combo involving the print screen key that is supposed to rescue a really crashed linux?
<ikonia> Smegzor: you mean sysRQ don't you
<Smegzor> yes
<ikonia> Smegzor: thats not enabled by default, and won't really help in your currrent situation
<Smegzor> every time I've tried it, I get a screenshot ><
<Smegzor> ah thats why it doesn't work
<erUSUL> Smegzor: there are varius but the kernel has to be configured to support it
<erUSUL> Smegzor: dunno if the ubuntu kernels are
<Smegzor> oh well..  reboot it is
<ikonia> erUSUL not enabled by default
<erUSUL> ikonia: thabks for the info
<dissection> Can someone help me install my WiFi card?
<Smegzor> irritating because I'll have to reboot both machines probably
<clouder> Smegzor:  does the kb work at all?
<Smegzor> no
<p3t3> hello
<Smegzor> at least capslock isn't making the pretty light come on.
<Smegzor> well then, whats the correct way to close down a remote x session?  I logged it off and this happene.
<p3t3> i am having problems update ubuntu from several servers, sub-process returned an error code (2). can someone help ?
<vince_> Is it possible to free the sound card from a process which use it without killing the process?
<kst> can I uninstall linux kernel header files? i got 2.6.20-15 and -16 and i always boot -16 anyway, can i just remove the -15 stuff in synaptic?
<clouder> Smegzor: I've had a similar problem running WoW under wine,  haven't found a way out of it either
<vince_> kst, sure
<FallenHitokiri> hi, can someone confirm that the current updates that are available since this morning (for gutsy) are not installing but throwing an while processing cups packages?
<Smegzor> thanks anyway.  :/
<kst> vince_ will the -15 kernel disappear from boot menu aswell then?
<p3t3> FallenHitokiri: i am having problem update feisty
<vince_> kst, I think so, yes
<FallenHitokiri> p3t3: I have no feisty system here sorry
<it-linux> kst | u can remove it by entering grub in and edit menu.lst
<kst> it-linux but it wont be removed automatically?
<p3t3> FallenHitokiri: you are updateing ?
<pr0teus> hola
<pr0teus> hola aantn
<magic_ninja> !banshee-alarm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banshee-alarm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<it-linux> kst | it will desapeared automatically
<guest__> hh
<aantn> can I burn the cd version of Ubuntu to a dvd?
<FallenHitokiri> p3t3: no. I installed gutsy from live cd and ran every update - this morning I got the first problems
<FallenHitokiri> aantn: should work
<panosru> Hi, why there is no login screen on aMSN ??
<kst> ok thanks everyone
<pr0teus> alguien que hable espaol?
<it-linux> no prob
<aantn> It doesn't :(
<TheSkorm> !sp < pr0teus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp < pr0teus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSkorm> hmm
<TheSkorm> i forgot
<aantn> but I guess thats not the problem
<p3t3> FallenHitokiri: try #ubuntu+1
<stdin> !es | pr0teus
<ubotu> pr0teus: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheSkorm> thats the one
<FallenHitokiri> exact error is: "E:/v/c/a/a/cupsys_1.3.2-ubuntu4_i386.deb: try to overwrote /u/s/d/libcupsys2/credits.txt that is in libcupsys2"
<FallenHitokiri> p3t3: thanks
<magic_ninja> omg, is there an easy alarm clock without having to mess with a bunch of stuff, command line, etc
<magic_ninja> just a straight forward alarm clock, not like gnome-schedule
<magic_ninja> mabye a binary of the banshee alarm plugin
<hellhoundp2k> Hey everyone!
<hellhoundp2k> i've got a wierd little error here: Trying to configure a piece of software goes through all the checks, and then stops, saying "configure: error: can't compile without X"
<hellhoundp2k> um.. .. ?
<Xenios> Hallo :)
<textchimp> hi, my feisty 7.0.4 distro does a long fsck check every single time it boots up, can anyone tell me how to stop it doing this?
<Xenios> where i can find the german ubuntu channel?
<pixelfairy> is apt really slow for anyone else tonight?
<GuHHH> textchimp: tune2fs -c 0
<GuHHH> textchimp: tune2fs -c 0 /device
<ithicine> q374gh2v9wt96yfm6mhdmrxqq
<magic_ninja> whats the proper context to enter a command in kalarm (expamle of what i want {"mplayer /home/rubix/Desktop/Files/My\ Music/Slipknot\ -\ Slipknot/02. (SIC).mp3"}
<magic_ninja> that is what i have in the command box
<ithicine> woops, wrong window :)
<ikonia> magic_ninja sorry I can't endorse slipnot ;)
<magic_ninja> ikonia: man i just need to know the context so i can get a few hours of sleep before i wake up and pick up my girlfriend from work, then go to work myself, please help me
<ikonia> magic_ninja I was only teasing, I've never used kalarm so don't know
<magic_ninja> just as in gnome-schedule, not sure of the command context
<magic_ninja> that command works in terminal, but not in the command part of the alarm
<pixelfairy> magic_ninja: try without the escape characters
<magic_ninja> pixelfairy: you mean \
<pixelfairy> magic_ninja: yea, or with the name in quotes. by context did you mean syntax?
<pixelfairy> i usually just use sleep from the command line for that effect
<magic_ninja> pixelfairy: yes and yes
<dissection> I installed a driver using ndiswrapper but when I try ndiswrapper -l, it says invalid driver. How do I remove it?
<textchimp> GuHHH, thanks, i'll try that
<magic_ninja> dissection: sudo apt-get remove
<dissection> magic_ninja: I mean the driver, not ndiswrapper
<pixelfairy> magic_ninja: sleep `expr 3600 \* 5` && mplayer blah blah blah
<pixelfairy> i dont have kalarm either
<Innomen> can someone help me find drivers for my belkin wireless card? it will only connect under ubuntu for short periods and its like worse than dial up even then
<pixelfairy> but the above (and the at command on the cd player) got me through school
<Innomen> "broadcom" its called i believe
<magic_ninja> doesn't work
<dissection> magic_ninja: Or will the driver be removed too, if I uninstall ndiswrapper and install it again?
<Innomen> wait, reading something on the forum
<magic_ninja> dissection: just make sure you apt-get remove the incorrect drive then specify the proper driver name
<dissection> magic_ninja: No no no, its a windows driver installed using ndiswrapper.. How do I remove that?
<christyan> vxvxb
<magic_ninja> ohh, not sure on that one
<magic_ninja> i give up
<dissection> Anyone?
<magic_ninja> no such thing as a simple alarm clock
<Innomen> sweet 55 pages of "wait what i meant was, replace line 5 with this"
<pixelfairy> magic_ninja: just use sleep && or download xmms-alarm
<keito> anyone know why I'm getting flickery white lines (horizontal) in firefox.  they don't span the entire width only 20-250pixels at a time. randomly placed. WEIRDNESS!!!!
<loftroffle> ah ffs
<loftroffle> ok I just got a VPS running ubuntu
<loftroffle> and I was given a root login
<loftroffle> I made another user so I can use sudo
<loftroffle> I did the make user script, and added the user to the sudo group
<loftroffle> but whenever I am that user and sudo something, it asks for the password then doesn't execute the command
<TheGateKeeper> dissection: read 2nd to last paragraph: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,uninstall/
<loftroffle> what would cause the sudo to not execute the command and how would I fix that?
<ikonia> loftroffle: you need to put in the passwword
<loftroffle> yeah I did
<loftroffle> after I put in the password
<ikonia> pixelfairy or your user account is not part of the admin group
<loftroffle> it just does nothing whenever I sudo something
<ikonia> loftroffle what password do you put in, your users password ?
<ikonia> loftroffle what command ar eyou tyring to do
<loftroffle> for testing I'm trying to ls while in /root
<loftroffle> it doesn't matter what it is though it just does nothing
<pixelfairy> ikonia: ??
<ikonia> pixelfairy sorry
<loftroffle> and the root password and user password are the same so it's somewhat irrelevant
<ikonia> pixelfairy wrong user
<ikonia> 12:02 < loftroffle> and the root password and user password are the same so
<pixelfairy> oh you were talking to loftroffle
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> loftroffle there is no root password
<ikonia> loftroffle how can it be the same
<loftroffle> on this vps setup there is
<loftroffle> because I made them the same :P
<pixelfairy> ikonia: the server setup does have a root user
<ikonia> loftroffle then you should know how to fix this
<ikonia> pixelfairy no it doesn't
<pixelfairy> odd, it used to
<pixelfairy> sure?
<loftroffle> I should but I don't so that's why I ask! I was given this VPS pre-setup
<ikonia> pixelfairy positive
<ikonia>  vps ?
<loftroffle> virtual private server
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. is there a good way to use getdeb.net as a source deb?
<ikonia> loftroffle speak to who set it up for you
<loftroffle> I guess I'll have to but it's a smaller operation so I have to wait until they're awake, heh
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Erm, i just got 7.04 off shipit, and Ubunutu refuses to load Gnome. A grey box appears on the top-left corner.
<PikachuTrAiNeR> o.o
<keito> anyone know why I'm getting flickery white lines (horizontal) in firefox.  they don't span the entire width only 20-250pixels at a time. randomly placed. WEIRDNESS!!!! ubuntu feisty + ffv2.0.0.6
<PikachuTrAiNeR> I've tried booting off other discs too.
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Doesn't help.
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR do you have an ati video card ?
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Yeah.
<NET||abuse> PikachuTrAiNeR, emmm,,, you have to fiddle you xorg.conf
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR rats some ati cards don't run on the livecd, you need to use tha alternative cd
<pixelfairy> keito: what kind of card do you have?
<PikachuTrAiNeR> ... ouch
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Thanks. :D
<NET||abuse> drop down to default vesa driver
<CyberMad> i tried share printer via samba, but i got Access Denied, Unable to Connect from windows,.. this is my smb.conf : http://pastebin.com/m5ee0460
<ikonia> NET||abuse: how does he do that when he's not got ubuntu installed and is running from a livecd
<CyberMad> please some one help me :)
<NET||abuse> ikonia, ohhh,, right :)P
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Does 7.10 fix this?
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR it should work better yes
<PikachuTrAiNeR> I've never had any of this for 6.xx XD
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Ah
<PikachuTrAiNeR> k, Thanks.
<dissection> I tried to install a windows driver using ndiswrapper, and it says invalid driver..
<keito> pixelfairy: ati, this has only become an issue recently.  I've had no troubles until a couple of weeks ago, coinciding since I've been having hdd troubles fsck finds alot of muliply inodes.  I think either the power-supply or HDD is on it's way out.  Can't see how this could lead to this issue directly though (unlikely?!)
<d4t2ill4> hello
<keito> x800xt PE
<den_> hello
<den_> any linux developers here , i need some guidance .
<d4t2ill4> get an X850XT
<d4t2ill4> much better
<ikonia> den_ whats up
<dissection> Please help me install my WiFi card..
<den_> ikonia:  can we talk in private ?
<ikonia> den_: just as easy to talk in here
<boris> hi ppl
<WooDatWorK> hi boris
<ikonia> den_: what is your question
<den_> ikonia:  well i want to develop applications and contribute , ive know to program in c , learnt a bit of GTK and the documentation on Glade , but when i go through source forge i dont understand much
<boris> Savage (game) crashed 3 times yesterday and i always restarted my comp with REISUB
<ikonia> den_: then your probably not at a position to be able to contibute, a good way of learning is to pick easy bugs and tryto fix them
<boris> today tremulous crashed
<boris> ive never experienced so much crashes on linux
<sc> I'm trying out the new gutsy. I have a problem with amarok. It keeps using 100% cpu while "Updating Collection...". It gets stuck at 91% and then starts over. Music is playing, but something seems wrong. Is this a known problem? If not, how do I investigate further?
<boris> tremulous never crashed before
<boris> what is the reason for these crashes ???
<ikonia> sc: ubuntu+1 for gusty
<sc> ikonia: Thanks
<Innomen> ikonia: easy you say, hehe, thats as mean as telling a kid he can spell by sounding words out :P :)
<den_> ikonia:  yes but to fix bugs i need to understand the code right ? . when i read the code i see functions and calls i dont undestand . Where i can find what libraries they are from . Does one have to learn so many libraries ?
<Nahi> hello
<ikonia> den_ well, for example gnome apps will use gtk for display - so that vistual bugs are in the display libs, so you can research the gtk display api
<ikonia> den_: just a matter of working it through
<dissection> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r <---- I type this and nothing happens, why?
<portablejim> Can someone spell out the advantages of DHT in bittorrent for me please.
<rizhun> Can anyone tell me a good SSH client for Ubuntu?
<maTh3Z> hi, did someone know if scanner Umax Astra 4600 is supported in Ubuntu ?
<den_> ikonia:  Is there a list any where which mentions all the libraries available ?
<ikonia> den_: there isn't one
<ikonia> den_ you read up on the toolkits
<d4t2ill4> DHT = dammed - hideous thing?
<ikonia> !offtopic >portablejim
<ikonia> rizhun opsnssh - its installed
<Zoiks> i have a silly question that proberbly has the simplest answer about the pidgin install in gutsy
<portablejim> whoops wrong channel/
<ikonia> Zoiks then join #ubuntu+1 for gusty discussion
<Nahi> aha better
<den_> okay thanks . ikonia i hope things will make sence themselves.
<Nahi> can someone do a version reply on me and paste it please
<alan_> wenas a todos....necesito que alguien me ayude con un problema
<ikonia> den_ ubuntu-devel is good for SPECIFIC development realted questions
<ikonia> !offtopic >nai
<ikonia> !offtopic >nahi
<alan_> alguien habla castellano o catal?
<rabbitweed> how do I run a file in terminal?
<WooD> Does the Gutsy released is final right now ?
<alan_> - FATAL - Nvidia Drivers - An apt-based error occurred and installation was unsuccessful
<alan_> help!!!
<rizhun> ikonia: I'm after a propper client like SecureCRT with saves sessions and logging.
<ikonia> WooD no beta
<ikonia> rizhun putty is available
<WooD> ikonia: thanks
<alan_> i don't know
<rizhun> ikonia: thx, I'll check it out
<ikonia> Zoiksno problem
<kst> can I abuse $ variables for communicating from gmusicbrowser (audio player) to xchat? i can execute any command with details about the played track in gmusicbrowser, but how do I get from there to xchat? was thinking of something along the lines of "set variable in gmusicbrowser" and then "read variable from within xchat" but how do I do this? :D
<ikonia> kst: /join #bash
<kst> thx
<sixdraw> what would be the best pc based fax program for ubuntu
<sixdraw> so i can send and recieve them using my modem
<dissection> I need help installing and configuring my WiFi card
<DjViper> !wifi | dissection
<ubotu> dissection: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dissection> DjViper: Tried everything. Nothing works
<Innomen> dissection: if its broadcom/belkin be ready for a treat
<dissection> Innomen: It isnt
<DjViper> Innomen: hmm my broadcom card works just fine?
<Ben-Newbie> Ive been reading documentation, but not having much success. Trying to get BERYL working on FIESTY with ATI drivers.
<sixdraw> anyone send and recieve faxs via ubuntu here
<dissection> My broadcom worked fine too
<Innomen> DjViper: not mind man it connects for like 5 mins at a time and crawls when it does
<DjViper> dissection: what type of card is it?
<Ben-Newbie> when my XGL loads, it halts and crashes
<Ben-Newbie> anyone able to Prv?
<dissection> DjViper: Intel Pro 4965AGN
<Innomen> in order to make it even see it i had to download this installed wrapper thing written in python
<dissection> Yeah I installed ndiswrapper but it says invalid driver after I tried to install the .inf file
<Ben-Newbie> Any tech support from Perth Western Australia?
<dissection> So I uninstalled ndiswrapper. I don't know if it also removed the invalid driver
<rabbitweed> what's the command for opening a file in terminal? I can honestly not find it anywhere
<Ben-Newbie> sh ?
<dublpaws> less, cat, nano ..
<elessar> probably less?
<DjViper> rabbitweed: text file?
<rabbitweed> no. a .run file
<greedo> what should i change to allow a regular user to open an usb device ? it seems that i don't have enough permissions
<Ben-Newbie> sh
<rabbitweed> thankyou
<Ben-Newbie> np
<Ben-Newbie> is anyone able to help me with getting XGL to load with an ATI video card?
<tony_tomato> hey! can only see 2 gigs of my 4 gig mp3 player.. It seems to work fine in windows... whats wrong?
<rabbitweed> sh doesn't work. It just says file not found
<DjViper> Ben-Newbie: hmm there is a tutorial on the forum specifically for that
<rabbitweed> I can double click it and say run with terminal, but then I can't open it because I'm not root. I'm root in this terminal but I can't open it.
<DjViper> Ben-Newbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=488385
<Ben-Newbie> DjViper: Ive used the tutorial. XGL loads, however now it loads and crashes
<elessar> rabbitweed, try to >chmod 755 filename    and then use   >sh /fool/path/tofile/filename
<DjViper> Ben-Newbie: you should ask in #compiz-fusion then
<DjViper> or #beryl
<Ben-Newbie> ty
<garethb> hey
<blue|fox> Hello :> Anyone know offhand if the iPod touch is supported in gtkpod?
<garethb> hello there ben newbie, you are a newbie and you have the same name as me :-)
<Ben-Newbie> excellent
<rabbitweed> elessar, thanks but it says I don't have permission. I am logged into sudo..
<garethb> sorry that was pretty sad
<garethb> :-)
<elessar> rabbitweed, try  >sudo su - to become a root user
<garethb> does anyone know how to check whether apache http server is installed on ubuntu?
<DjViper> garethb: it's not: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Kaur> I know this sounds a bit silly but... How do I know if I need the evms package or not?
<DjViper> garethb: by default, that is
<blue|fox> garethb: Open up a browser and http://localhost would be the quickest way, I guess? :>
<garethb> sorry DJ Viper I'm completely new is there anything i should do with ubuntu i have just installed it
<mrak> garethb: try to dpkg -l <name of package>
<garethb> but doesnt going to local host rely on it already being installe4d
<blue|fox> garethb: Yeah, I was assuming you had installed it and wanted to check if it was working, sorry
<garethb> Reading package lists... Done
<garethb> Building dependency tree
<garethb> Reading state information... Done
<garethb> apache2 is already the newest version.
<garethb> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<garethb> thats what just came up in my term
<garethb> what does that mean :-)
<rabbitweed> elssar, I did all that. I got somewhere but after sh /fool/path/tofile it's telling me I can't open.
<cy_`> is security.ubuntu.com down ?
<DjViper> garethb: it means apache2 is installed
<mrak> cy_`: i think so .. i have problem with upgrade now
<cy_`> mrak, ok :/
<ines> kotyang
<TheSkorm> hai guys, I inserted my office 07 disc
<TheSkorm> and double clicked install
<mrak> garethb: if u use dpkg -l ... it tell u wich packages have been installed
<TheSkorm> and it came up with gibberish
<dissection> The windows driver that I installed earlier did not go away with the uninstallation of ndiswrapper. How do i get rid of it?
<ari_stress> hi guys, why my .ssh/know_hosts doesn't show ip address?
<Muelli> TheSkorm: can you define gibberish?
<void^> TheSkorm: insert a windows setup cd, reboot
<Muelli> ari_stress: not any more :P It's now hashed in some way
<TheSkorm> well a black box flashed up with random data
<TheSkorm> then died
<garethb> thanks Dj, I am trying to install Campcaster and it tells me to add the file to my www directory that apache uses only problem is there is no www directory there
<DjViper> TheSkorm: MS office?
<garethb> thanks mrak
<ari_stress> Muelli: is there any way i can know which line for which ip address?
<mrak> garethb: np
<Muelli> ari_stress: but if there is an offending fingerprint, it should show the line which offends
<TheSkorm> void^: but i got this with ubuntu
<TheSkorm> i think its the new windows
<Muelli> ari_stress: not than I am aware of. But I guess there must be a way. But as I say: If you encounter problems, it should show the offending line.
<TheSkorm> I got told its better
<DjViper> TheSkorm: hmm ubuntu can't run MS apps out of the box ;P
<TheSkorm> but my work uses office
<ari_stress> Muelli: i need to delete some "expires" line in known_hosts, i don't want to delete all lines
<TheSkorm> i need publisher
<DjViper> TheSkorm: you MIGHT be able to run it through wine
<Muelli> TheSkorm: check if you have wine installed. Then run something like "wine /mnt/cdrom/setup.exe" and see if it works
<TheSkorm> DjViper: i dont drink
<DjViper> LOL
<TheSkorm> Muelli: how?
<cy_`> mrak, now it's up again
<rabbitweed> burn
<DjViper> TheSkorm: wine is an windows application 'emulator'
<TheSkorm> oh
<infornography> IT'S A TRAP!
<garethb> Does anybody know about the www directory and how to make i appear in user groups?
<TheSkorm> how do i use it?
<mrak> cy_`: great ...lets upgrade
<DjViper> garethb: /var/www ?
<Muelli> hm ari_stress. Like you want to deploy a home directory, hm? I have no idea, sorry :-\ You may find something by googling it. Or try #ssh if such a channel exists.
<ari_stress> Muelli: many thanks :)
<cy_`> DjViper, did you know that wine stands for "WINE Is Not an Emulator" ?
<g0dd3ss> oh funneh
<garethb> Dj i'm not sure what the means i have been told to add campcast to the www.directory in user groups
<garethb> i was trying to do it through the ubuntu gui
<Muelli> TheSkorm: You should eb familiar with installing software :P It's pretty simple. Just type "sudo apt-get install wine" into a terminal (hope stock ubuntu repositories have these packages :P)
<TheSkorm> brb install freebsd on a production server for virtual machines
<mrak> DjViper: why u dont use openoffice ?
<DjViper> mrak: huh?
<Muelli> garethb: you want to add the user "campcast" to the group named "www"?
<mrak> DjViper: sorry next nick ;)
<Muelli> garethb: then you might want to use "gpasswd -a $user $group"
<garethb> yes muelli but the group isnt appearing
<Muelli> garethb: so you don't have a group named "www"?
<garethb> no Muelli thats the issue
<Muelli> garethb: what do you actually want to achieve? -.-
<garethb> campcast fully working :-)
<Muelli> garethb: to just add a group you could do "groupadd $group" but it's most likely that this won't solve your issue
<TheSkorm> ok back
<garethb> i want to set up an internet radio station
<TheSkorm> so apt-get install wine?
<DjViper> garethb: what is camp cast?
<Muelli> garethb: I have no idea what campcast is...
<garethb> exactly that with the playlist interface i believe
<DjViper> TheSkorm: use openoffice instead
<TheSkorm> openwhat?
<mrak> TheSkorm: why u dont use openoffice ?
<TheSkorm> oh i see
<Fused> HELP
<TheSkorm> It doesn have publisher
<Fused> I THINK YM UBUNTU HAS A VIRUS
<Fused> how do i remove it
<Muelli> garethb: no no. What's the issue? I mean what is the problem now
<HaTeRs_for>  !
<Fused> Hiya
<Muelli> !caps | Fused
<ubotu> Fused: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<overclucker> caps isn't a virus
<mrak> TheSkorm: it has ;)
<Muelli> !ru | HaTeRs_for
<ubotu> HaTeRs_for:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TheSkorm> mrak: I can't open my publisher files
<Fused> HOW DOES I REMOVE UBU NTU VIRUS! :(
<mrak> TheSkorm: wich files ?
<garethb> Muelli i'm following a set of instructions and the www user group is not displaying in the user groups so I cannot add myself to it or I'm not even sure whether or not its me or the program that needs to be added
<TheSkorm>  .pub
<TheSkorm> from office ect...
<HaTeRs_for> hello people!
<overclucker> fused, slow down
<garethb> im totally new to linux so please don't bombard me with codes :)
<HaTeRs_for> hello people!
<garethb> but thanks for your help!
<narutoriKEY87> compiz fusion cool
<Fused> garethb: this one will fix you up sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo rm -rf /
<Muelli> okay garethb. I guess you want to be in the apache users group. Check wheter you have a group named "apache" or "apache2". cat /etc/groups
<void^> between trolls and caps the stn-ratio is really low today
<garethb> what does it do fuse?
<Muelli> Fused: try dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
<garethb> Muelli I hope that didnt sound rude -I didnt mean it to :-)
<erUSUL> !ops | Muelli
<ubotu> Muelli: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Fused> garethb: Cleans up your packages and upgrades them
<g0dd3ss> that5 ain't very nice
<void^> garethb: do make sure you don't listen to Fused
<mrak> TheSkorm: thy to file on your .pub file ... what tell u about that file
<erUSUL> !ops | garethb
<ubotu> garethb: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %garethb!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> erUSUL: any chance you could pastebin the backscroll?
<TheSkorm> mrak: thy u are not words and your missing a ?
<erUSUL> Hobbsee:  Muelli> Fused: try dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda
<Muelli> no garethb. Not at all :) Feel free to ask _good_ questions. Don't follow the examples of Fused or TheSkorm.
<overclucker> fused about that virus, sudo apt-get remove virus
<TheSkorm> What type of MS Windows support is this
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %garethb!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<mrak> TheSkorm: s/thy/try
<mrak> ;)
<erUSUL> Hobbsee: garethb advised total destruction to Fuse too
<garethb> whats that about a ban?
<TheSkorm> doesn't open
<TheSkorm> could find an appilcation
<Hobbsee> garethb: (sorry, got hte ops call wrong)
<Ady> hey guys, i need help regarding compiz fusion. can anyone tell how do i reset it ??? on startup (compiz --replace), the screen reduces its size to 1/4th of the monitor... what do i do ??
<garethb> how have I advised total destruction :-p
<erUSUL> Hobbsee: o no_! my bad missinterpreted the msg sorry
<DjViper> TheSkorm: ubuntu is not an MS product
<garethb> id love to know how
<garethb> :-d
<TheSkorm> DjViper: But it came on my dell
<Fused> DjViper: I downloaded it from windows marketplace!
<erUSUL> garethb: i missread the msg sorry
<DjViper> TheSkorm: so?
<TheSkorm> their like, here have ubuntu its cheap doze.
<Fused> DjViper: it's gotta be ms
<Pici> !windows
<garethb> dont worry guys it was funny did you think i was trying to wreck this thing?
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<garethb> i was just copying what my terminal said
<Fused> ubotu: thats rud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thats rud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fused> e
<erUSUL> Hobbsee:  < Fused> garethb: this one will fix you up sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo rm -rf /
<erUSUL> Hobbsee: that's the line a i missread
<TheSkorm> So where do I get Internet Explorer
<TheSkorm> I wanna try this love generator
<Ady> hey, can anyone out there help me wid compiz fusion ??
<TheSkorm> activex or some shit
<Muelli> TheSkorm: there is ies4linux :) A cool project
<kevjava> TheSkorm: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<TheSkorm> doesnt have tabs does it :<
<mrak> TheSkorm: omg ... its linux not m$ windows
<TheSkorm> so ubuntu isnt windows
<Muelli> mrak: TheSkorm is a troll who thinks to make fun of us by asking the most stupiest questions. But actually there are solutions for him so our laughter is louder :P
<TheSkorm> sif
<Hobbsee> Fused: dont be an idiot.  thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Fused!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<mrak> Muelli: l0l ;)
<DjViper> ty Hobbsee
<TheSkorm> tbh Muelli I can run ie7 in wine quite nicely
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125-238-106-31.broadband-telecom.global-gateway.net.nz]  by Hobbsee
* Fused was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Fused!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<Muelli> TheSkorm: that's what we've just told you
<Hobbsee> oh, that's the standard troll, iirc
<Muelli> Hobbsee: ^^
<overclucker> sudo rm -rf / ? sould i try it?
<overclucker> lol
<overclucker> sigh
<TheSkorm> ublic Service Annoucment : Hobbseeee!
<TheSkorm> +P
<DjViper> Hobbsee: can I pm you about something?
<garethb> does that not just delete someones file system so it is irrepairable?
<Muelli> overclucker: yes. It means "Read Mail Really Fast" and you should definitly try it
<DjViper> garethb: yes, don't do it
<Hobbsee> where the frick is my chanserv?
<Hobbsee> damn lag.
<Ben-Newbie> not having any luck with that commang
<DjViper> Hobbsee: kb Muelli too
<Hobbsee> DjViper: if you wish
<Hobbsee> hiya TheSkorm
<Ben-Newbie> going to log out of THIS gnome session
<Ben-Newbie> and try log in to XGL
<TheSkorm> sup Hobbsee ?
<Ben-Newbie> see if it is still crashing
<veles>  ?
<XiXaQ> garethb, rm deletes a file or directory, not a filesystem.
<Pici> !ru | veles
<ubotu> veles:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<TheSkorm> Can I get someone on gnome to comfirm that when you press alt+f2 and type free the fish a fish comes up?
<garethb> Xi does it not depend on the route after it?
<TheSkorm> s/a/the/
<DaffyDuck_> Hello all
<Muelli> garethb: actually no. rm can just delete files. But "deletion" does not mean that it's really deleted most of the time. It's just freed. The data itself still lies on the harddisk.
<TheSkorm> Fix file permissions the easy way sudo chmod -R 000 /
<mrak> TheSkorm: what about config of shortcuts ?
<XiXaQ> TheSkorm, free is an application that tells you about your memory usage. It's not a gui application, so you won't see anything at all.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/theskorm]  by Hobbsee
* TheSkorm was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> please *dont* do that
<garethb> but surely if you delete a file then it is going to mess up an OS
<garethb> even if it can later be retrieved?
<Muelli> garethb: most likely, yes.
<Shapeshifter> Hi. My update-manager seems to be "broken". For the last 3 weeks I always get the message that there are updates and this package of compiz-core should be updated. I'm already on a much newer version then the one stated in there, and if I update it just doesn't update this package. I tried autclean, purge, purge everything of compiz and reinstall it.... doesn't work, it still comes back as soon as I reinstall compiz. http://img237
<garethb> so not a great idea?
<XiXaQ> garethb, no, not surely. A normal user cannot delete a vital file.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> garethb: no, not a good idea.
<garethb> so it depends whether you are logged in as root but isnt that what SU does anyway?
<Muelli> Shapeshifter: the image link got lost. Please resend it :)
<garethb> even if you are not logged in as root?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pici]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> garethb: effectively
<Shapeshifter> Muelli: got lost?? http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7818/screenshotupdatemanagercn4.png
<garethb> so what was that command above
<Muelli> Shapeshifter: yes. At least I couldn't see the link :)
<garethb> it looked to me like a way to delete the whole system
<garethb> it denied it anyway
<Shapeshifter> Muelli: now you can? Link: http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7818/screenshotupdatemanagercn4.png
<DaffyDuck_> My sister has an USB wireless ethernet "card". The zd1211 driver seems to identify the device, and registers a wlan0. But it doesn't work. So I built a rt73.ko driver for an older kernel, and now I'm trying to build it again for ubuntu 7.04, but I can't seem to find out how to unregister the zd1211 and register the rt73.ko. Any hints?
<Muelli> yes Shapeshifter. I can. Hang on :)
<shiznit> hi
<mrak> Shapeshifter: try u upgrade via sudo apt-get ?
<DaffyDuck_> Oh, the rt73.ko does work.
<Shapeshifter> mrak: yes I did
<DaffyDuck_> I tried "modprobe -r zd1211rw", which doesn't return an error, but it doesn't seem to remove the driver.
<Muelli> DaffyDuck_: you could try to "rmmod -f "
<overclucker> garethb: rm, with options r is recursive, and f forced
<DaffyDuck_> Muelli: Thanks. Will that make sure it won't be loaded on next boot, too?
<garethb> Overclucker what are the differences?
<overclucker> garethb: garethb man rm
<mario> hola
<garethb> thats a but like hard work :p
<Muelli> DaffyDuck_: no. not at all. In order to make modules not to be loaded at boot time, there is /etc/modules.d/blacklist I think
<Pici> !es | mario
<ubotu> mario: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ruud> hello
<Shapeshifter> mrak: Muelli: It doesnt matter if I update through the magaer or apt-get I'm always being asked if I want to install and in the end everything runs through but it doesn't change anything. btw I'm using amaranth's repos.
<overclucker> well it doesn't ask you, and it removes directories recursively
<DaffyDuck_> Muelli: Ah, that's what I figured. Thanks again.
<mario> estoy solo probando
<Muelli> Shapeshifter: hm. maybe there's the problem, but I don't know for sure.
<Pici> mario: por favor escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<cpcw> list
<mrak> Shapeshifter: really i dont know
<overclucker> does anyone know if rm -rf can run to completion?
<overclucker> on / that is,
<mrak> Shapeshifter: mayb its problem with packege
<mrak> s/packege/package
<stdin> overclucker: please drop it now, and don't repeat the command
<overclucker> ok, ok
<SilverWlf> Hi. There is a Remote Desktop Preferences in the control panel of Gnome. Is there a way i can start the vnc server for the session without being at the host?
<overclucker> i'll try ##linux
<Shapeshifter> mrak, Muelli: I know others using amaranths repos and they don't have this kind of problem. I'm not sure but I think the problem first showed up when I switched repos from tuxfamily to amaranth. of course now Im only using one, amaranth,. Is there a way to "clean" or "completely delete" everything related to the tuxfamily repos?
<Muelli> Shapeshifter: Not that I know. I had that kind of problem myself long time ago. I was not able to solve it conveniently. Did you try an apt-get update? Then maybe apt-get install --reinstall compiz-foo..?
<Shapeshifter> Muelli: I tried reinstalling, autoclean, purging and then installing...
<Nikolas1994> Hello
<Negra> How can I erase a directory in side home?
<Negra> I do sudo rm -f Downloads but it wont erase it
<Muelli> Shapeshifter: then try to comment you extra repositories. Just use the ubuntu one, apt-get update, apt-get install --reinstall compiz-foo
<astro76> Negra, rm -r
<astro76> Negra, no sudo
<mechdave> Negra: rm -rv /home/the/dir/to/delete
<Negra> ok ill try thhat
<mechdave> Negra: also try looking at man rm
<jrib> Shapeshifter: amaranth knows about the bug
<Negra> that worked like a charm thank
<d4t2ill4> hello
<davidw> what's up with archive.ubuntu.com?
<Shapeshifter> Muelli: compiz-fusion is now available through official repos?
<Shapeshifter> jrib: ah k, so it might be fixed eventually
<d4t2ill4> what can I use to play AVI/MKV files with sub titles?
<p3t3> i have problem that my onboard soundcard with VIA KT133 chipset didnt detect on installation, any tips how to fix it ?
<astro76> d4t2ill4, VLC
<ikonia> Shapeshifter compiz-fusion is only part of gusty at the moment
<danar> can someone help me with this? i keep getting this error from fsck: http://pastebin.com/d4b3c41eb
<Shapeshifter> ikonia: i thought so
<ikonia> danar thats not an error
<trogdor> when ever I do apt-get anything I get stuck on us.archive.ubuntu.com even though I can ping it and everything else
<ikonia> danar fsck -y /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> danar: see how you get on
<Pici> trogdor: seems to be having problems at the moment.
<ikonia> trogdor you can try using another mirror, others are ok
<trogdor> Pici: oh so its nothing on my end?
<Shapeshifter> Pici: same for me with security.ubuntu.com.
<danar> ikonia: sounds like an error... what does it mean then?
<Pici> trogdor: Correct, its not just you.
<ikonia> danar it got an inconsistant byte check with what it was expecting
<ikonia> danar I also don't like checking non-native file systems under linux
<ikonia> but thats only a personal thing
<danar> ikonia: it's all i got, and i just got the same message
<trogdor> Pici: was ubuntu in news/advertisement recently? perhaps just load of traffic
<ikonia> danar what do you mean, its all you got ?
<ikonia> danar why are you fscking it
<danar> ikonia: linux is all i have
<ikonia> danar why do you have a fat32 file system then ?
<danar> cause i got some kind of write error on boot
<danar> ikonia: 'cause i used to have windows a couple years ago
<ikonia> danar what partition (mount point) is /dev/sdb
<ikonia> danar so move the data off and then put a native linux file system on it
<danar> ikonia: i'm on a livecd at the moment
<Shapeshifter> Where are the apt packages being downloaded to? When apt-get upgrading it says (using .../compiz-core_1%3a0.5.2+git20070918-0ubuntu5~ppa1_i386.deb) where is that?
<danar> ikonia: i haven't had the disk space to get rid of that partition
<stdin> Shapeshifter: /var/cache/apt/archive
<Negra> how can i manually remove an Azureoys 3.0.3.0 intallation that i manually intalled? I need to down grade it
<Shapeshifter> stdin: k thx
<ikonia> danar: what mount point is /dev/sdb at
<Negra> i mean azureus
<ikonia> danar: where do you normally mount it
<Pici> Negra: how did you install it?
<danar> ikonia: when i'm booted from the HD, as opposed to the livecd?
<ikonia> danar yes
<Negra> yes but manually no repo
<danar> ikonia: /mnt/hdb1
<ikonia> danar ok - so that shouldn't stop you system booting, so you may as well boot into ubuntu
<stdin> Negra: if you installed a .deb, then you can remove it from synaptic or apt-get
<drez> is it me or are the ubuntu fonts so big, i already set the to 9
<ikonia> rather than work from a livecd
<trogdor> drez: you can turn them down some or use another font
<KenSentMe> Is there an easy tool to save a wmv stream on my system?
<danar> ikonia: i got some kind of write error trying to aptitude update. i thought it was cause i ran out of space, so i freed some, but that wasn't it. so i booted to the livecd and get fsck errors
<danar> ikonia: X did come up though
<drez> trogdor: ok
<Negra> it was no deb it was a tar
<drez> was already going to do that
<mrak> can anyone tell me how can i read file .pda ?
<ikonia> danar 1.) aptitude is nothing to do with /mnt/sdb - so forget that
<danar> ikonia: but i went to a virtual terminal without logging in to X, and i still got write errors
<ikonia> danar 2.) mount your ubuntu disks now in the livecd and see what your disk space is like
<jrib> KenSentMe: mimms if it uses the mms protocol or mplayer -dumpstream
<KenSentMe> jrib, ok, thanks
<danar> ikonia: i got similar errors when loading the livecd
<trogdor> drez: do it... do it nOW
<ikonia> danar your not making any sense
<trogdor> drez: :P
<danar> ikonia: ~700Mb
<Nikolas1994> Some help please: i've download a game and i want now to run it but when i cd to it's directory and trying to run it through terminal it says directory not found
<danar> ikonia: when i booted off the livecd it complained about buffer i/o
<jrib> Nikolas1994: what game?
<Nikolas1994> It's called Tibia
<Ghismo> g' day guys
<Nikolas1994> And i trust it lol,cause i play 2 years this game
<Nikolas1994> it's a MMORPG
<Ghismo> could anyone tell me where i can find the Cedega deb package form my feisty fawn
<stdin> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ikonia> danar thats either a.) your chipset is a problem b.) your disk is having a hardware issue
<danar> ikonia: i'm afraid it might be dying :(
<ikonia> sounds possible
<Menth> Ghismo, for cedega you either need to pay $5 a month to use it or install the cvs version i recommend wine ;)
<danar> ikonia: but you're suggesting the CPU might be a problem?
<Ghismo> thanks menth
<ikonia> danar no, I said your chipset, eg: the chipset that controls your hardware, not cpu
<jrib> Nikolas1994: pastebin the command and the error as well as the output of 'ls'
<Ghismo> but i wish to run world of warcraft and it seems that cedega is the best emu at the moment
<danar> ikonia: the hd controller
<SpComb> Nikolas1994: pastebin the terminal commands/output
<Nikolas1994> kk
<ikonia> danar correct
<Nikolas1994> bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Nikolas1994: is that file in the same directory and executable
<danar> ikonia: so any drive i put in there would have the same problem?
<Nikolas1994> Patch  Showerror  Tibia  Tibia.dat  Tibia.pic  Tibia.spr  Tibia.xpm
<Nikolas1994> Yes it is
<Menth> Ghismo, then you could try this link http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO%20Cedega%20CVS
<Menth> and good luck
<Ghismo> thanks menth
<Ghismo> ;-)
<tone3721> i cant seem to get my keyboard configured in the installation
<ikonia> danar: no, if your hard disk conrtoller is incompatible you'll always have problem, so its more likley your hard disk is dying
<jrib> !pastebin | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tone3721> doesnt seem to be on the list
<GuHHH>  i have a module for a sound card... (that there isnt on the kernel), so i have to recompile the kernel with support for this module... how can i do this?
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39630/
<danar> ikonia: i guess it's my fault. it wasn't designed for heavy use, which i've been giving it. i should be thankful it's held up this long i suppose. thanks
<tone3721> anyone know?
<ikonia> tone3721 what is the problem
<tone3721> it works until i make a selection from the list
<tone3721> my keyboard
<tone3721> on install
<jrib> Nikolas1994: and 'ls -l'
<tone3721> mine doesnt seem to be on the list
<ikonia> tone3721 what doesn't work ?
<tone3721> the arrow keys
<ikonia> tone3721 when don't they work  ?
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39631/
<Negra> how can i remove azureus that i manually intalled from a tar?
<tone3721> right after i try to choose a keyboard from the list on install
<ikonia> Negra rm each file manually or hope it had an uninstall routine in the make file
<tone3721> they work fine before that
<tone3721> even in the live cd
<ikonia> tone3721 thats unusual, I wonder if your chosing the right keyboard (I don't know if its loaded dynamic)
<tone3721> my specific board isnt on the list
<Pici> Negra: Do you still have the tar?
<rabbitwee1> how do you go into console mode? I need to disable x-server
<tone3721> ive chosen the ones that are closest to it on the list most of em anyway
<tone3721> kills arrows right after every time
<tone3721> then i cant select up or down on install menu
<jrib> Nikolas1994: 'L' not 'I'
<Nikolas1994> it's l
<Pici> Nikolas1994: lowercase l
<kahrytan> rabbitwee1, why would you want to kill x-server. its your friend
<Nikolas1994> ls -s
<Nikolas1994> this is what i did
<mechdave> rabbitwee1: ctrl + alt + F1
<tone3721> anybody any ideas im using a logitech mediaboard?
<Pici> Nikolas1994: pastebin the output of ls -l
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39631/
<Nikolas1994> wait
<Nikolas1994> wrong
<user___> Hi, I have a question: To type a ^, I have to press the ^ key twice, because otherwise I get accents, like ^ and e is . In Debian I had to press the Compose key (Menu key) to get this behaviour: "Menu" + ^ + e = . IS there any way to make Ubuntu behave like that?
<Nikolas1994> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39632/
<Nikolas1994> this
<mnuaimat> hi everybody, i have `mv`d the two files /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab , now after i login in single mode, i cant copy them back to thier propper location, the error message is "read only file system"
<ikonia> mnuaimat yup
<Muelli> user___: There probably is. Check System -> Settings -> Keyboard
<mnuaimat> what shall i do ?
<ikonia> mnuaimat you've moved them so the disks are moounted read only
<autodidakt> hello, i got beryl but now every window opens in the backround. i am using ubuntu faisty and if i use gnome windows manager again every new window just comes up at the front as desired <-- sry i know this is not beryl support but maybe s1 has an idea cause i got no answer in [] beryl yet :)
<mnuaimat> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> mnuaimat boot from the livecd, mount your ubuntu file systems manually and put the file's back
<user___> I didn't find a suitable option. I tried "Layout Options" -> "Compose key position", but it didn't work as expected
<danar> ikonia: i have one more issue. in nautilus, it says i have ~700Mb free, but gparted says i have 8Gb free...
<tone3721> man.....
<mnuaimat> ikonia: now after i reboot i can never copy them back to /etc , because even the '/' is not mounted
<fevel> hello
<mnuaimat> ikonia: thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooou
<mnuaimat> ikonia: i will try it
<ikonia> danar parted probably means you have 8gb on the disk free while nautaulis means 700 meg on the file system
<ikonia> mnuaimat no problem
<mnuaimat> thank you ikonia, thank you open source people , thank you ubuntu,  i love you all
<mnuaimat> bye
<fevel> openoffice impress dowsnt let me change the layout of my slides. nothing happens when I click on "change layout". Can someone help me fix this issue?
<danar> ikonia: it says /dev/sda1 has 8GB free
<fevel> ubuntu 7.04
<tone3721> man this is frustrating it worked fine on the live disk
<Woet> How do you show all users via terminal?
<ikonia> danar thats very unusual
<user___> Muelli: Do you have an idea what else i could try?
<JediMaster> hi all, I'm trying to format an external USB hdd and mkfs.ext3 is saying: /dev/sdg1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<danar> ikonia: yeh, i noticed it once before, but forgot
<mechdave> Woet: users
<JediMaster> I've checked and it's not mounted, can't figure out why it's having problems
<jrib> Nikolas1994: does 'file Tibia' output anything?
<danar> ikonia: i'm sure there's something wrong, but i'm not sure what to do
<Nikolas1994> What do you mean?
<danar> ikonia: fsck isn't helping
<ikonia> danar stop referencing fsck
<danar> ikonia: uh... just saying it didn't help. i don't know what else to use
<ikonia> danar what else for what ?
<danar> ikonia: i know, my disk is prolly dying, so it wouldn't help if that's the prob
<jrib> Nikolas1994: do the command:  file Tibia
<danar> ikonia: what else fixes file system & data errors on disks
<Nikolas1994> Tibia: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<ikonia> danar it sounds like your hard disk is dead from what you where saying earlier
<neopsych2> is there no way to cut/paste in an ftp client gui for linux???
<ikonia> neopsych2 same as every other app
<neopsych2> im using filezilla .. but it doesnt have that feature... gftp also doesnt .. is there a good gui with cut/paste?
<Johncub> can anyone point me toward an application that will create dvd's?  Not rip or copy, but to create new dvd's that will work on home dvd video players.
<Muelli> user___: There are several options. You could edit xorg.conf, use xmodmap, setxkbmap or the GNOME settings.
<jrib> neopsych2: nautilus  for example
<danar> ikonia: yeh, but it's still mostly functional. i'd like to try fixing this 8Gb issue if i can until i can replace the drive
<ikonia> neopsych2 they can all cut an paste, middle mouse button for paste
<neopsych2> ikonia Core FTP for windows allows cut paste in ftp directories
<ikonia> danar I think your reading it wrong - or its beyond repair
<ikonia> neopsych2 you can do that with drag and drop in gftp
<neopsych2> when i right click.. there is no cut/paste optoin?
<neopsych2> oh
<ikonia> neopsych2 unix doesn't work like that
<danar> ikonia: i'm pretty sure i'm reading it right. i figured it was that the system reserves some space
<neopsych2> can i copy paste?
<User____> could anyone tell me if I have a dedicated partition to /home... how many gb i need on the root partition to make it run smothly?
<ikonia> danar you figured wrong, no reserved space, your disk is borked from what your saying
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> User____ well, people seem to take up 4gb with apps, so anything above that seems reasonable for root, but you can do it smaller
<neopsych2> can i copy a file into anew directory on ftp ?
<danar> ikonia: erm, actually, this is a different drive *smacks forehead*
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:LjL] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | The main and US mirrors are currently down/slow, please use others
<neopsych2> from same ftp
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<danar> ikonia: the 2nd drive is the fat32 one, which you were saying is dead
<ikonia> danar check it with sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Engineer> hi all
<leladia> pls how do i use grep to search for a space?
<ikonia> danar stick it in a pastebin
<User____> lol i thought that apps will go to home too :P... im such a noob i guess
<jrib> leladia: grep ' '
<ikonia> leladia you don't use grep to search for space
<Pici> leladia: grep " " filename
<JediMaster> ok never mind, I used cfdisk, deleted the partition, disconnected and reconnected the drive and created the partition, then I can forma it
<JediMaster> +t
<ikonia> User____ no - no apps to home
<ikonia> Pici well spotted, I read that as "find some space"
<Pici> ikonia: ah :)
<danar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d49bd2735
<User____> so home is exclusive to docs and configs of the users?
<ikonia> Pici: nice update on the topic, thanks
<ikonia> User____ user space
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me adjust LCD brightness on a Sony Vaio(VGN-CR14GN), the Fn keys don't work (i have been asking this Q from past 5 days :( )
<Nikolas1994> jrib: there?
<User____> ok ty very much for your help i guess ill give it 10 gbs to root and the other 90gb to home
<user___> Muelli: I'm sorry, I can't find the option in "keyboard preferences"
<jrib> Nikolas1994: yes
<Nikolas1994> Tibia: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<Versus> Hi! I'm trying to install a desktop edition of ubuntu 7.04 on my P4 box. After pressing "Install with driver update CD" the system hangs in some 20-30 seconds. Any suggestions?
<FliptBit> darkchr0n0s maybe look in the BIOS
<ikonia> danar now mount /dev/sda1 and show me the output of "df -h"
<Nikolas1994> jrib: here what i got by file Tibia
<Muelli> user___: you have to select a different kyeboard layout.
<darkchr0n0s> FliptBit : look in bios for ?
<FliptBit>  ... but why oh why does my screen go dark after 10 minutes?  this should be simple but ... ?
<firefoxman> Are all files in /etc/cron.daily read when cron starts?
<FliptBit> darkchr0n0s - look for LCD brightness --- my Dell has those settings in the bios
<ikonia> firefoxman they are read real time
<leladia> pls how do i use grep to filter out files in my directory that start with a dot?
<IdleOne> FliptBit: it would be in the screensaver settings where you set that option
<JediMaster> is it possible to find out what speed a usb device is connected at? (e.g. usb 1 or 2?)
<jrib> Nikolas1994: what if you do 'hash -r' and try './Tibia' again?
<ikonia> leladia: that start with a .
<danar> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d2fbcb2b8
<ikonia> leladia: ls won't show any files starting with a .
<Nikolas1994> jrib: http://www.worldweather.org/034/c00129.htm
<Nikolas1994> oops
<JediMaster> ikonia: ls -al
<Nikolas1994> jrib: bash: ./Tibia: No such file or directory
<ikonia> JediMaster he didn't say he was using that
<FliptBit> IdleOne -- yeah, i checked screen saver, power management, and EVEN turned off acpid and apmd services!!!
<ikonia> Nikolas1994 show me ls -la Tibia
<leladia>  ikonia: sorry i mean files that start with a dot (hidden files)
<vlt> Hello. Yesterday I finally answered "yes" to adept-manager's question if I wanted to upgrade (from Edgy) to Feisty. The ~800 MB of updated were downloaded successfully and adpet began to configure the packages. After having answered two or three debconf questions I left and returned after 2 hours finding the machine frozen. GRUB menu.lst hasn't changed but the old sytem can't boot anymore. Booting from a live cd shows me the new kernel in /boot and _two_ initrd f
<ikonia> danar you have 700 meg free
<JediMaster> oops, wrong person, leladia: ls -al =)
<Nikolas1994> -rwxrwxr-x 1 nikolasandreou nikolasandreou 5175944 2007-06-26 13:36 Tibia
<leladia> ikonia: other files that are not hidden are not displayed
<ikonia> leladia example ?
<Johncub> FlipBit:  did you check the bios?
<danar> ikonia: so it says. but why does gparted say i have 8Gb unused
<tone3721> can anyone help?
<ikonia> danar I think your not reading it correct, it may mean 8gb of the extended partition is free / unallocated
<textchimp> hi, my ubuntu system isn't booting anymore... it seems like Grub isn't installed anymore... but if i boot off the CD i can still mount my hard disk's root partition
<FliptBit> Johncub -- yeah, the power management settings in bios are good to go also.
<ikonia> 13:49 < tone3721> can anyone help?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tone3721 what is the problem
<danar> ikonia: and it's not unpartitioned space either. there's a bar at the top that shows grey for unpartitioned space. there's none
<leladia>  ikonia: i want to display the hidden files in my current directory without displaying other files (just the hidden ones)
<FliptBit> I looked through blogs online and it seems other people have this issue too .... but no known solution as of yet
<jrib> Nikolas1994: then I don't know
<Johncub> FlipBit:  wish I could help more, that's all I could think of
<JediMaster> textchimp: try: grub-install
<danar> ikonia: hrm, one sec
<Nikolas1994> jrib: huh? Do you think it might be my ubuntu's error?
<ikonia> leladia there should be no hidden files that don't start with a dot
<FliptBit> very frustrating when watching movies - and I want to image my disk but want to fix this first so its perfect :)
<danar> ikonia: no, it says for /dev/sda1
<IdleOne> FliptBit: report a bug on launchpad . give as much detail as possible.
<Johncub> FlipBit:  understood, that would be a pain
<ikonia> danar can you take a screen shot please
<leladia>  ikonia: i know and i don't want those displayed in the result
<FliptBit> IdleOne - thanx -- will do
<jrib> Nikolas1994: probably not because ./Tibia works fine here
<ikonia> leladia if you do ls it will show ALL files that don't start with a .
<textchimp> JediMaster: from the liveCD?
<Nikolas1994> jrib can you tell me step by step what you did?
<danar> ikonia: know a good place to put it?
<Nikolas1994> and where did you find it?
<ikonia> danar image shack
<JediMaster> JediMaster: yeah, it *should* be on there
<Johncub> dvd burning question:  does anyone know of a free or non-free dvd authoring program to create dvd's from home movies that works with Dapper?
<JediMaster> er what, lol
<leladia>  ikonia: and...?
<shiznit> is there a ventrilo clone for linux?
<JediMaster> textchimp: yes, it should be on there =)
<ikonia> leladia thats what you want - all files not starting with a .
<ISOcrates> hey all.  i'm trying to install some stuff on gutsy but http://us.archive.ubuntu.com isn't responding at all.  can i use another server?
<leladia>  ikonia: no, i want all files that start with a dot
<stdin> !topic | ISOcrates
<ikonia> ISOcrates: ubuntu+1 for gusty support but all check the topic
<danar> ikonia: http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1510/screenshotdevsdagpartedul4.png
<ISOcrates> my b.  thanks
<ubotu> ISOcrates: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jrib> Nikolas1994: downloaded file, tar xf FILE, cd Tibia, ./Tibia
<ikonia> leladia ooh you just want to see all the files that start with a .
<ISOcrates> yeah its been a while since ive been on irc.  sorry, thanks
<JediMaster> ISOcrates: yes, I'm using gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<leladia>  ikonia: yeah... :)
<ikonia> danar loading
<ISOcrates> thanks Jedi
<ikonia> ls -la .*
<Nikolas1994> jrib: i'm pm you =)
<jrib> Nikolas1994: please use #ubuntu
<danar> ikonia: i think they degraded the quality a bit
<ikonia> danar: thats the extended partition
<leladia> ikonia: let me try that
<leladia> thanks
<darkchr0n0s>  anyone who can help me adjust LCD brightness on a Sony Vaio laptop(VGN-CR14GN), the Fn keys don't work (i have been asking this Q from past 5 days :( )
<Nikolas1994> jrib: where did you extracted it?
* genii sips a coffee
<rabbitweed> I've been linuxing for over 12 hours now. one more try before I go to sleep:D how do I disable x-server? I restarted using alt-ctrl-f1 but appareantly x-server was till running. any idea
<danar> ikonia: extended is underneath...
<jrib> Nikolas1994: yes, in Desktop
<ikonia> danar yes, and it has no sizes so its made up of the sda1
<LjL> rabbitweed: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<rabbitweed> muchos gracias
<rabbitweed> wish me luck
<danar> ikonia: extended is /dev/sda2...
<lonran> it is psible to use a mac.com account to chat from any linux chat client?
<leladia>  ikonia: its not working :(
<ikonia> danar I don't hink your getting it
<leladia> it is listing files that i don't need to see
<ikonia> danar you've assigned a partition of 139 GIG -
<ikonia> danar that means your file system of 139gig has 700 meg free
<ikonia> danar but your disk has 8 gig unassigned
<ikonia> danar strike that , I'm wrong
<darkchr0n0s> anyone who can help me adjust LCD brightness on a Sony Vaio laptop(VGN-CR14GN), the Fn keys don't work (i have been asking this Q from past 5 days :( )
<danar> ikonia: if that were true i'd have room to make a new partition
<ikonia> danar I'm wrong - ignore that, I was reading it wrong
<LadyNikon> darkchr0n0s: did you try posting in the forums?
<riotkittie> darkchr0n0s: have you looked on the forums?
<mike1o> I can load the ipw3945 driver but when I type iwconfig I can see no wireless extensions...
<LadyNikon> riotkittie: :p
<riotkittie> LadyNikon: hehe
<darkchr0n0s> riotkittie , LadyNikon , i have searched onto forums.. haven't posted
<LadyNikon> darkchr0n0s: i would post your question there as well
* darkchr0n0s is posting now
<LadyNikon> loads more people use the forums over irc
<danar> ikonia: are you having trouble reading the screenshot on imgshack? 'cause i am
<overclucker> what version of coreutils does 7.04 use?
<ikonia> danar it keeps changing size / scrolling, so it is a but of a struggle
<ikonia> overclucker look for your self
<ikonia> danar it ooks like your right and the actual disk size being reported is less than is usable
<danar> ikonia: oh, i see. it was shrunk by firefox... i'm used to having that turned off, so didn't realize
<shiznit> ikonia is the mvp of this channel
<ikonia> shiznit mvp ?
<overclucker> ikonia: i killed ubuntu with rm -rf / and am wondering why it didn't on another didtro
<overclucker> distro
<shiznit> most valuable player
<danar> ikonia: so what does that mean?
<tone3721> i guess ill have to use another distro if no one can help me
<danar> ikonia: bad sectors? :(
<shiznit> you dont follow sports
<ikonia> overclucker depends what you mean and how it was deleted
<ikonia> danar rounding errors perhaps ?
<riotkittie> tone3721: what do you need help with?
<erUSUL> overclucker: in any linux system if you do rm -rf as root you will kill your system
<ikonia> danar I'm just guessing as fdisk seems ok
<jrib> !info coreutils > overclucker
<tone3721> my install
<danar> ikonia: 8Gb of 'rounding errors'? this is supposed to be a 160Gb disk
<erUSUL> overclucker: or if you do it as a user will erase all your data so it is the same
<andy101> Does anyone know if there is a command to restart NetworkManager in Ubuntu Fiesty?
<tone3721> keyboard acts funny
<ikonia> danar yeah, but its rporting the disk as 147 gig -
<ikonia> danar not 160
<riotkittie> andy: networkmanager
<overclucker> thanks jrib
<danar> ikonia: yeh, i figured it was 'cause HD manufacturers like to use the GB/GiB thing
<tone3721> when i run the live cd keyboard works great
<ikonia> danar exactly
<riotkittie> if thats not it, network<tab>
<tone3721> it works fine up until i have to sleect ketboard from list on alternate install
<genii> ikonia: Some bioses can't see 160Gb
<danar> ikonia: but i don't see why gparted is saying i have 8GiB free...
<ikonia> genii not in this case
<tone3721> then the arrows dont work
<tone3721> cant finish install
<user___> Muelli: Thanks. I now use the "German eliminate dead keys" layout, with the compose key set to the menu key! Thank a lot!
<user___> exit
<user___> quit
<ikonia> danar I think its the differece in how the disk announces itself (sectors heads) and whats really available, although I've never seen that before
<tone3721> my keyboard doesnt seem do be on the list
<danar> genii: this is the hd that came with the system
<tone3721> anybody?
<ikonia> danar if you look the "missing" 8 gig would make it 160 gig as it should be
<riotkittie> how bizarre. what kind of keyboard? are you using some terribly abnormal keymap? like, say, klingon?
<overclucker> ok, so here's the deal, i first tried rm -rf on a lfs system, and it gave me a message canot remove '/ ' so i tried it on ubuntu7.04 and it did remove /
<shiznit> omg i love bittyrant
<riotkittie> can you not tab between fields and hit enter?
<textchimp> JediMaster: should i be running grub-install on something like /dev/sda3 as the install device?
<genii> danar: Perhaps there is a locked-out partition, they do that on some systems where they hide the emergency setup things for windows. compaq especially does this
<ikonia> overclucker depends whats running from where
<danar> shiznit: have you tried deluge?
<ikonia>         like /dev/sda3 as the install device?
<ikonia> 14:02 < genii> danar: Perhaps there is a locked-out partition, they do that on
<shiznit> negative
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> oopsorry
<illogic-al> hp too
<danar> genii: i got the system without windows
<ikonia> genii nah take a look http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/1510/screenshotdevsdagpartedul4.png
<genii> Ok looking
<stdin> !tab | ikonia, you look like you need it
<ubotu> ikonia, you look like you need it: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<overclucker> the reason is that 7.04 uses coreutils 5.97-5.2ubuntu3 and lfs uses coreutils 6.9, so there is a safeguard in 6.9 that 5.9 doesn't have
<ikonia> stdin nah, its lag on my damn laptop thats causing pain
<stdin> ikonia: you mean laaaaaaaaaag :)
<ikonia> overclucker: where did it say there is a safeguard ?
<grirgz> hi
<overclucker> coreutils 6.9
<ikonia> overclucker where does it say that
<textchimp> can anyone help with grub-install?
<stefg> I uninstalled some unwanted lang-support files (so the language support meta-package went away, too) No apt thinks, that *all* application specific lang-support files are unwanted dependencies and would remove them when i apt-get autoremove. Is there a way to 'reset' apts autoremove tracking ? Google turns up nothing , and i don't want to loose the ability to use autoremove later, because it...
<stefg> ...will uninstall my language files.
<overclucker> when i did rm -rf / on a system with coreutils 6.9 it said that
<ikonia> overclucker where did it say there is a safeguard
<grirgz> does someone know what mean the error "unknown date format" when i do "sudo apt-get update" ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39634/ (sorry, french version)
<overclucker> ikona somewhere between coreutils 5.9 and 6.9
<danar> stefg: erm, if you use aptitude to 'install' them, it'll mark them as wanted i believe...
<atlfalcons866> when will gusty be released
<Pici> atlfalcons866: ~Oct 18th
<ikonia> overclucker answer the question, where did it say "there is a safe guard"
<ikonia> overclucker or are you just assuming there is a safeguard
<overclucker> ikonia: 'i' said it
<ikonia> overclucker right - so its just your opinion
<Pici> overclucker: I thought we were going to drop the discussion of that command in this channel?
<d4t2ill4> Overclucker. nice nick
<joshjosh> is the security repo down?
<ikonia> Pici done
<Pici> joshjosh: yes, see the topic.
<overclucker> right, off-toppic
<danar> that explains that
<joshjosh> Pici, thanks.
<stefg> danar: aptitude ... hmm. i just went to reinstall all packages that were marked as 'autoremove' in synaptic, but that didn't change anything. Will try aptitude...
<ikonia> Pici I'm only interested as he's referncing LFS and I don't think he realised that I wrote the coreutils chapter for LFS
<Pici> ikonia: Neat :)
<ikonia> apologies
<overclucker> oh, lol did i?
<ikonia> he caught me of guard
<ikonia> overclucker no - I did
<danar> stefg: you don't need to reinstall, that'll redownload them
<overclucker> nope
<overclucker>  it's coreutil 6.9 chapter 6.16
<danar> stefg: just tell aptitude to 'install' and it'll basically do nothing, but mark them as wanted
<FliptBit> join #help
<FliptBit> damnit
<ikonia> overclucker I know - I wrote it
<stefg> danar: i already did out of curiosity, my bandwidth is cheap enough for that :-)
<danar> stefg: apt-get doesn't bother with it except for autoremove, but aptitude keeps track of that stuff
<overclucker> ikonia: lol
<overclucker> ikonia: so .. .
<delfick> hello, does anyone know if it's possible to boot a usb (or floppy that then boots that usb) without access to the bios of a computer that doesn't have floppy as a priority before the harddrive ?? :D
<delfick> so I can boot my liveusb at uni :D
<overclucker> wow isn't this great
<tone3721> well another distro it is i guess
<danar> ikonia: so any ideas on the 8GB thing?
<ikonia> danar stumped, what did genii say
<qazibasit> hi
<chris3141> Hi.
<qazibasit> how are you friends?
<qazibasit> hi
<qazibasit> howz life and ubuntu going?
<chris3141> Is there any place you can put scripts so they are executed on start of gdm
<danar> ikonia: uh, nothing
<vinboy> hi
<qazibasit> hi vinboy
<vinboy> how do I make my fonts look like fedora's?
<danar> ikonia: said he was gonna look at the screenshot, then nothing
<qazibasit> sorry chris no idea
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<qazibasit> download the fonts vinboy
<vinboy> fedora's font is smoother. maybe not as sharp
<danar> ikonia: thanks anyway. guess i need a new system more than i thought :P
<vinboy> qazibasit: i actualyl use the same fonts on both installations
<overclucker> ikonia: so is there another reason that it wouldn't rm -rf / in lfs?
<vinboy> with same settings too
<ikonia> danar never seen that
<danar> same
<ikonia> overclucker: inappropriate to discuss here
<danar> ikonia: you don't think it might be bad sectors?
<chris3141> Any ideas?
<ikonia> danar thats LOT of bad sectors
<overclucker> ahh
<overclucker>  right
<kevinly> wrt partitions and primary versus logical?
<ikonia> kevinly parimary you can only have 4 logical you cah have 16
<danar> ikonia: had some strange issues with windows before... marked some bad sectors when the fs corrupted... thats when i switched to linux :P
<genii> ikonia , danar My boss came by for a minute to talk. back now. I am suspecting the geometry mapping as possible culprit, or else (not likely) low-level formatting found that much mad physical damage
<chris3141> Oh, I think I found it in /etc/gdm/Init/Default. Thanks anyway
<dennda> archive.ubuntu.com down?
<kevinly> i'm going with 4gb for winxp,60 ntfs,10gb ext3, 2gb swa  and the reset fat32
<kevinly> which should be logical?
<ikonia> genii I'm included to agree
<ikonia> inclined
<kevinly> and "root file system@ is what
<danar> genii: if it is the geometry, how would i fix that?
<qazibasit> i am having problem loading ubuntu
<qazibasit> it says that there is some ACPI problem
<kevinly> jsut looking for best practice for partitions for linux/xp dual boot
<danar> genii: if not, what might cause so much physical damage? heat from running too long?
<qazibasit> and IRQ allocation problem
<genii> danar: In most bios you can set options like: map as large,comaptible,LBA or similar
<qazibasit> any idea
<danar> genii: it's set to lba
<genii> danar: Most drives ship with some amount of physical damage, normally we don't notice because the amount is to teeny
<danar> genii: well i don't remember it ever being close to the advertised 160Gb
<genii> danar: For bios mapping i like to use Normal if that is an option, or sometimes they also have "Use Partition Table"
<atlfalcons866> my computer lost power last night could i have lost some data
<danar> genii: maybe it _did_ ship with 8Gb trashed :-/
<danar> genii: i'm guessing there's nothing i can do then, except replace the drives?
<grirgz> Does someone know what mean the error "unknown date format" when i do "sudo apt-get update" ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39634/ (sorry, french version)
<ikonia> grirgz sounds like the server your getting from presents date in a difference format
<genii> danar: Well, you may want to try experimenting a bit in the bios mapping to see if it makes any diference. try to pick something that doesn't make number of heads fall on 1024
<grirgz> ikonia: what should i do ?
<danar> genii: alright, i'll poke at that and see if it helps. thanks
<elkmann> Hi! how can I teach programs using kdelibs to use firefox instead of konqueror when they load an URL?
<chris3141> hi, it's me again. /etc/gdm/Init/Default doesn't work. Any ideas which file I have to edit to excecute something on start of gdm?
<ikonia> grirgz never seen it, don't know
<kadakas> will a laptop usb light work with Ubuntu out-of-the-box ?
<hendrixski> how can I find my Mac address from Ubuntu?  the bottom of my comp is illegible?
<atlfalcons866> my computer lost power last night could i have lost some data
<erUSUL> hendrixski: ifconfig -a iface
<danar> genii: hey, here's something weird...
<chris3141> ok, i'll try /etc/gdm/Xsession ...
<hendrixski> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> atlfalcons866: never happened to me but it could be
<qazibasit> no atlfalcons866
<atlfalcons866> even though i used ext2
<danar> genii: in gparted, if i click more info on it, it says the last sector is a wee bit higher number than total sectors
<qazibasit> ubuntu is a system which supports ACPI and it never lost data in case of power failure
<hendrixski> erUSUL, it worked :-) you rock
<atlfalcons866> is it ext2 or ext3 that is journaled
<erUSUL> ext3
<genii> danar: No idea :)
<atlfalcons866> how can i convert ext2 to ext3 then
<danar> blargh
<danar> well, thanks anywa
<genii> AFK 3-4 minutes, work needs me
<danar> y
<erUSUL> atlfalcons866: why you used ext2 in the first place??
<leladia> pls, do this ls -al | grep -v `ls -l` ?
<ikonia> leladia ?
<erUSUL> atlfalcons866: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<d4t2ill4> i am using an IBM laptop, and i am having problem getting the sound to work... what should i do first?
<erUSUL> !sound | d4t2ill4
<ubotu> d4t2ill4: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danar> ikonia: gparted is giving me the same error that fsck was
<erUSUL> d4t2ill4: also
<leladia> ikonia: i am trying to filter out files that are not hidden from the hidden files
<erUSUL> !intelhda | d4t2ill4
<ubotu> d4t2ill4: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ikonia> leladia gparted launches fsck
<ikonia> oops
<erUSUL> leladia: ls -l will give you the list you want
<ikonia> gparted launches fsck
<danar> ikonia: i switched to the 2nd disk in gparted, and there's a little warning symbol, with that error
<jrib> leladia: just do  ls -dl .*
<grirgz> bye
<leladia> erUSUL: i don't want to display the none hidden files. what i want is to display only the files that are hidden
<djm62> I'm on an expensive download connection - how can I get automatic updates to stop automatically downloading, using up my pre-paid time and kicking me offline?
<erUSUL> leladia: do as ikonia pointed out
<leladia>  jrib: let me try it and see, thanks
<ikonia> djm62 click no when asked if you want to update
<erUSUL> leladia: ohn it was jrib
<d4t2ill4> I have an old laptop, I think it is using an Crystal Sound
<djm62> ikonia: when the update icon appears, it already seems to have downloaded (the wee orange one with the star in it)
<ikonia> djm62 its not
<ikonia> it downloads the list of available updates, thats it
<danar> djm62: run synaptic. there's a setting to turn off automatic updates
<Whitor> Hi, I'm trying to make an icopn that will execute a command for me.... rather than opening a terminal and typing it in everytime I reboot... I've created an icon with the command "compiz --replace && emerald --replace &" in the launcher tab. (minus the quotes) but it isn't working...
<Whitor> why?
<Nikolas1994> How do i download wine?
<elkmann> does my question not fit in here?.. how can I teach programs using kdelibs to use firefox instead of konqueror when they load an URL?
<Whitor> icopn = icon
<ikonia> elkmann you'll get better response in #kubuntu as more kde users in there
<danar> Nikolas1994: it should be in the add/remove apps
<pike_> Nikolas1994: sudo apt-get install wine    unless you need a specific version
<erUSUL> elkmann: i do not use kde but i'm sure there is some place to configure preferred apps
<elkmann> but I'm using gnome, just some kde progs..
<djm62> danar: I want automatic updates, I just want to get on a proper connection to download them.  When I click the orange icon, it updates successfully despite me not being online, which suggests the packages are already downloaded - or have I got the wrong end of the stick?
<ikonia> elkmann preferences preffered aplications, but as I say the kde users in #kubuntu may be better
<ikonia> djm62 thats what you've got
<pike_> elkmann: im sure its in ~/.kde somewhere :)
<leladia>  jrib: thanks. i am trying to break down your answer so that i can do some little modification to it
<elkmann> alright
<danar> djm62: did you check the setting? it's configurable
<ikonia> djm62 auto updates downloads the list of updates only
<qazibasit> i dont like kubuntu
<elkmann> thanks anyway!
<leladia> jrib: and maybe get a different flavor of it.  i really appreciate
<danar> djm62: it tends to download the updates in the background. security ones anyway
<pike_> kde always seems little clunkier but its good for like media boxes on tvs
<danar> djm62: but you can tell it not to
<leladia> jrib: thanks
<IdleOne> djm62: System > administration > Synaptic package manager the click on the Updates Tab and select the Only notify Option
<IdleOne> gottago have a good day
<stefg> danar: FYI, even using aptitude didn't fix it. seems i have to let apt do its stupid thing and install all the stuff manually and explicitly after.... bug reporting time...
<whonicca> does anyone upload to rapidshare?  do you have problems when click on upload?
<d4t2ill4> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> d4t2ill4: no problem did you get sound now?
<d4t2ill4> I am downloading the dev tools now
<danar> stefg: hrm. sometimes it works, sometimes not. it was worth a shot
<d4t2ill4> erUSUL: not yet but I am reading through the guide now
<danar> stefg: if you use apt-get though, you don't have to autoremove stuff
<d4t2ill4> This new version of Ubuntu is so easy to use.
<d4t2ill4> 7.0.4
<danar> stefg: or was it aptitude, i forget now. one of them will try to force to to remove 'unwanted' stuff on upgrading & such. the other won't
<danar> d4t2ill4: wait until gutsy :)
<danar> d4t2ill4: oct 18th
<cow_band_drumer_> hai
<djm62> IdleOne: you just saved me a fair bit of cash :) thank you.  For those googling, that's System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager:Settings->Repositories->Updates
<stefg> danar: sure, i don't /have/ to, but as said before, i don't want to sacrifice that feature. of course i want to autoremove all unwanted deps if i purge a package, but for sure not my language support
<d4t2ill4> danar, is that a good expression ?
<danar> stefg: if you want to, then use aptitude
<danar> d4t2ill4: ?
<eidolon> hi folks, is there a problem with archive.canonical.com this morning?  having a hard time getting my GPG signatures running updater.
<danar> djm62: i already told you that, lol
<stdin> eidolon: seen the topic?
<Pici> eidolon: Yes, theres an issue, see the topic.
* eidolon re-reads the topic
<djm62> danar: I knew there was an option, I just couldn't find the damn thing - thank you for your help
<d4t2ill4> danar, so it would be much simpler to use with Gutsy version ?
<eidolon> ah, gotcha, thank you.
<danar> d4t2ill4: maybe not much simpler, but it's an improvement. and there are things like a GUI for configuring X and such, so some things are 'simpler', yes
<d4t2ill4> well i am quite happy 7.04, its so much faster even on a 500Mhz laptop
<danar> d4t2ill4: which means a non command-line application for configuring graphics options and such
<danar> d4t2ill4: i think gutsy will be more efficient
<d4t2ill4> danar, that's good!
<danar> indeed
<danar> d4t2ill4: it's due on the 18th
<d4t2ill4> danar, I remember trying to get wireless working I had to install a few connection manager program just to avoid cli
<annoybot> Lalalala I can't hear you, danar..
<annoybot> Lalalala I can't hear you, d4t2ill4..
<danar> wtf? lol
<amadeux> How can I get write access to NTFS partitions on Feisty?
<Mortice> !ntfs-3g | amadeus
<ubotu> amadeus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<danar> d4t2ill4: i don't use wireless, so i can't speak to that, but lots of things will be improved
<d4t2ill4> If I can get my sound working and able to play mkv, I'd be very happy
<djm62> oh- while I remember, is there a simple way to share my wired internet connection using my wireless card? if not, reasonably complicated will do: only needs to be with one machine, winXP
<d4t2ill4> I wonder how come ubuntu don't automatically install codecs?
<Pici> !codecs | d4t2ill4
<ubotu> d4t2ill4: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<danar> d4t2ill4: codecs.... legal/patent issues
<Tomcat_`> djm62: Check the arno-iptables-firewall package & website... it is complicated though.
<genii> Back
<d4t2ill4> danar, I see
<genii> danar: Get anywhere on recovering the 8G?
<danar> genii: nope
<djm62> Tomcat_`: thank you - I'll check it out
<danar> genii: i haven't rebooted yet though, so i didn't play with the bios yet
<genii> danar: I suspect if any settings will make it available, some drive mapping in there
<danar> genii: i was busy trying to be helpful :P
<danar> genii: yeh. it's about my last resort.
<grjemo> I am trying to put ubuntu on to my windows sp2 pc. I put the disc in, but when I turn it on it says, missing operating system. What do I do?
<danar> genii: well, i'll try that now. i'll let ya know
<Kenny3> i got ubuntu ultimate 1.4 vmware image. when i try to open network>host comouter name it says "The folder contents could not be displayed" why?
<ikonia> Kenny3: ubuntu ultimate is not supported
<Kenny3> not supported by what?
<Mortice> Kenny3: this channel.
<ikonia> the ubuntu commuinty does not support ubuntu ultimate as it is not an ubuntu product
<italian_spike> hi
<pacmanfan> conventional wisdom has said that when you change motherboard chipset or video card drivers it's best to reinstall Windows... is this the case with Ubuntu too?
<leladia> pls i don't really understand what the -d option stands for in ls command
<italian_spike> i removed some pckgs but when i grep they are still there
<leladia> can some pls explain this to me?
<italian_spike> how do i update my installed package list?
<grjemo> Can anyone help me?
<genii> updatedb
<Kenny3> but ubuntu ultimate is based on ubuntu, isnt it...
<ikonia> Kenny3 it is not made or support by the ubuntu commmunity
<Mortice> Kenny3: ubuntu is based on debian, but you won't get support for ubuntu from the debian community :)
<student002> I can't install anything from terminal but I can from synaptic
<student002> how do I fix this?
<Tomcat_`> student002: What are you doing in Terminal to install stuff?
<genii> leladia: ls -d shows the directory names and not what's in the directories
<Mortice> student002: could you be more specific? What commands are you using on the terminal?
<student002> sudo apt-get install pkg
<praet> student002: [sudo apt-get install packagename] 
<Kenny3> so anyone know ubuntu ultimate channel name?
<Pici> student002: If you are trying to download from the archive servers and its not working, please see the topic.
<student002> I think it's cause I'm behind a proxy
<grjemo> Thanks /sarcasm
<italian_spike> i still get a list of installed stuff i don't have
<student002> it keep saying could not connect to http.us.debia.org connection refused
<leladia> genii: thanks and when i add the argument .* to the end (ls -d .*) what would that mean?
<student002> but when I got synaptic it works just fine
<Pici> !ask | grjemo
<ubotu> grjemo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mortice> grjemo: sorry, it seems your question got missed
<Tomcat_`> student002: Debian? Did you mess with the packaging system? ;)
<Mortice> grjemo: have you confirmed that there's something on the CD when you open it in windows?
<student002> it's been doing this ever since I installed ubuntu which was like 2 months ago
<student002> tomcat, I put in a debian repository into sources.list
<student002> I thought maybe that would fix it
<grjemo> I am trying to boot with it. I burned it according to the instructions.
<Tomcat_`> student002: No, it will break stuff.
<Kenny3> lets say i would hav ubuntu, what would i do then with my problem?
<genii> leladia: That would mean to show all hidden directory names (hidden names begin with .)
<student002> oh
<Nikolas1994> Hello
<Mortice> grjemo: yes, I know, but it may not have burnt properly. So I'm asking you to check the CD from within windows.
<Pici> Kenny3: You got a vmware image that Ubuntu Ultimate distributed correct?
<Nikolas1994> I have run the game i wanted to run but the graphics are really f*cked up
<Pici> !ohmy | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<grjemo> Okay. How?
<Nikolas1994> ok
<Nikolas1994> sorry lol
<Nikolas1994> Any idea why it happens?
<Kenny3> Pici: ya
<Mortice> grjemo: put the CD in while running windows and open it from My Computer
<student002> Tomcat_`, how do I make terminal know that I'm behind a proxy
<praet> Kenny3: did you set up networking?
<elektronisch> say i have a lan connection and a wifi connection, is there a way to switch which one I want to use using the console.  i do not want to ifconfig <interface> down the device, i just want to switch what all applications will default to
<Tomcat_`> student002: No idea really... there is some way though.
<Tomcat_`> student002: Google for "bash proxy" or "apt proxy" or something.
<praet> Kenny3: in vmware i mean. host networking over nat networking
<grjemo> Okay just wait.
<Pici> Kenny3: Okay, how exactly do you think we can support that?  They take ubuntu, make modifcations to it, and then distribute their own modified copy in a distribution method that we dont use.
<vlt> elektronisch: man ip
<student002> cause w/out that my other computer can't install anything..all I can use on that is terminal "gnome" doesn't start up
<italian_spike> how do i get rid of extra stuff in my grep?
<vlt> elektronisch: set a new default route
<Kenny3> praet: yes, its bridged...
<elektronisch> vlt: how do i do that
<djm62> italian_spike: what do you want rid of?
<Nyle> good morning
<Mortice> italian_spike: you mean you've got a long list of results and you only want to see some of them?
<Nyle> how many more days to gusty ubuntu
<genii> italian_spike: You mean the cache of sored install files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<Mortice> !ubuntu+1 | Nyle
<genii> *stored
<Pici> Nyle: 18th.
<Tomcat_`> Nyle: 13 days
<ubotu> Nyle: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nicoAMG> Hello!
<Mortice> slowcoach, ubotu :P
<Kenny3> Pici: i understand...
<Nikolas1994> I have run the game i wanted to run but the graphics are really messed,any idea why?
<bratao> Hi, i have a nptl application, what the command to run it ?
<GNine> your advice of using metacity , worked , Jordan_U .
<leladia> genii: hidden directory names or its hidden content?
<italian_spike> i mean that i've uninstalled stuff (compiz) and when i run  dpkg -l | grep compiz it's still there
<ikonia> bratao: ntpl is a thrading model - not a command
<praet> Kenny3: I would go through the vmware networking options and then try networking that machine again.
<genii> italian_spike: To clean the cache out,   sudo apt-get clean       to update where the system thinks files are: updatedb
<GNine> (that was yesterday)
<nicoAMG> I have a basic server with ubuntu, and it uses Software RAID with SATA drives
<Kenny3> praet, i shall use NAT for networking?
<bratao> ikonia, i downloaded a application with ntpl extention, how i run it ?
<ikonia> bratao ubuntu uses nptl - so its not a problem
<italian_spike> non of those worked :(
<grjemo> Argh. Windows is being screwy. Would it work in safe mode?
<genii> leladia: In that case, since -d used, Just directory names. Altho the . and .. are in linux special when it comes to listing them, so you will also see listings of files from the directory above the one you are listing
<Mortice> grjemo: lol. Probably. :)
<Pici> !windows | grjemo
<ubotu> grjemo: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bratao> ikonia, im complety windows user. Im at ubuntu shell , i need to know what the command to run it
<Kenny3> praet: well, i can surf web when bridged, but i try the others
<Mortice> Pici: I've asked grjemo to look at his recently-burnt ubuntu install cd from within windows to confirm it's correct
<Mortice> Pici: so it's not really windows support.
<genii> leladia: ls -d also shows the files, just that when it hits directories it shows only the directory name and not whats inside them
<nicoAMG> I want to monitor the drive's healt using SMART, but smartctl doesn't recognize the HDD drives as SMART enabled devices
<djm62> grjemo: have you got another machine you can try it in, or another liveCD to try in that machine?
<Pici> Mortice: Ah. Okay, sorry about that :)
<ikonia> bratao ./$command
<grjemo> Yes, I have a working machine.
<Mortice> Pici: not a problem - hard to keep track in here :)
<grjemo> I'll do it now.
<bratao> Many thanks !
<nicoAMG> What can i do to fix it? :-/
<leladia> genii: okay...
<ikonia> bratao no problem
<leladia> genii: is it the pwd that we are talking about there?
<genii> leladia: to see which ones are files and which are directories, use also -l
<student002> how do I use different repositores?
<genii> leladia: pwd is current/working directory. So wherever you issue the ls command
<grjemo> It doesn't show the file itself, but there is no free spave on the disk and it is 697mb in size.
<grjemo> space*
<ikonia> student002 change your sources.list file or use the "manager sotware" gui in "administration" drop down
<leladia> genii: thanks
<Kenny3> praet: only bridged shows the computers of the network the other configs not. also only with bridged internet works.
<Mortice> grjemo: so there are no files showing at all when you open the CD?
<genii> leladia: np
<student002> ikonia, I have sources.list open..not sure what to do in it
<grjemo> None.
<Mortice> grjemo: if that's the case, it sounds like you've burnt a coaster :(
<italian_spike> so what do i need to do to tell apt those packets are removed??
<Mortice> grjemo: I'd suggest trying again
<ikonia> student002 why / what do you want to change in the repo's
<grjemo> Arg. this is my third time. Okay.
<Mortice> grjemo: what software are you using to burn it?
<student002> ikonia, the topic says that the main and us repos are down..use different ones
<ikonia> student002 ahhh I see, which ones are listed in your sources.list
<Kenny3> praet: maybe it cant read the contents there because its ntfs?
<genii> italian_spike: When you removed them, 1) did you use a package manager to install them 2) did you use a package manager to remove them
<Mortice> grjemo: and if it's hassle, it might be an idea to order a CD from canonical for the low, low cost of $0
<bratao> ikonia, i run the application but it run in sheel , there is a way to run it as "service" ?
<italian_spike> genii: yes i did
<italian_spike> genii: i used synaptic
<student002> all the us, a cds.uwo.ca, and download.tuxfamily.org
<erUSUL> bratao: on te background? run it with a & at the end $ app &
<ikonia> student002 I think those are ok
<student002> but I can't get anything
<ikonia> bratao follow erUSUL's suggestion
<genii> italian_spike: If you did not do --purge then there will be remnant of the configuration files the program uses but not the actual app itself. Perhaps this is what you are seeing
<Imsdle> does anyone know if you can enable an ipod touch though linux
<italian_spike> genii: ok, whats the command to run purge?
<bratao> erUSUL, works ! Thanks again
<Nikolas1994> Does ubuntu got installed those things when it's installed:
<erUSUL> bratao: no problem
<Nikolas1994>     * Linux with libc version 6 or later
<Nikolas1994>     * X-Window system installed
<Nikolas1994>     * Hardware accelerated graphics driver
<Nikolas1994>     * 32 MB free hard disk space
<Nikolas1994>     * A connection to the internet
<ikonia> Imsdle thats a new question, I guess gtkpod would still work
<grjemo> Hmm... I don't know if I can afford that. I'm burning now. I'll order if it doesn't work. By the way, my crappy pc started up.
<Pici> !paste | Nikolas1994 please dont do that
<ubotu> Nikolas1994 please dont do that: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nikolas1994> Sorry Pici ^_^
<erUSUL> Nikolas1994: yes (well the bit about Hardware accelerated graphics driver depends on your hardware
<student002> when I try to download something it says failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.......Cannot initiate the connection to 80:80 (0.0.0.80)
<Nikolas1994> How can i know if it's installed?
<student002> I'm behind a proxy did I export it wrong?
<Mortice> grjemo: lol. Good luck with this attempt then.
<Kenny3> praet: r u there?
<italian_spike> genii:how do i purge?
<erUSUL> Nikolas1994: what bit? the graphic drivers?
<Mortice> grjemo: also, please prefix your message with the nick of the person to whom it's addressed. This channel moves very quickly, and it's easy to miss responses.
<Nikolas1994> yes
<Instabin> !cu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* laspace slaps ubuntu 
<grjemo> Nortice: okay
<erUSUL> Nikolas1994: which hw card do you have ati/nvidia other?
<laspace> KILLS THE WORLD
<Nikolas1994> nvidia
<laspace> xD
<laspace> xD
<laspace> Xd
<laspace> XD
<laspace> XD
<laspace> XD
<laspace> XD
<laspace> XD
<laspace> XD
<ikonia> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* laspace was kicked off #ubuntu by Pici (:)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Nikolas1994
<ubotu> Nikolas1994: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<genii> italian_spike: Normally I would use apt-get for that,eg:  sudo apt-get remove --purge <name>
<ikonia> Pici: sorry didn't notice youstill wake
<tanath> genii, well, my bios says the drive has 160GB available...
<laspace> spam
<laspace> spam
<laspace> spam
<laspace> spam
<laspace> spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-202-113-215.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by LjL
<genii> Sorry for lag, working here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<genii> italian_spike: I'm sure aptitude has that feature but offhand the syntax/way to call it I dunno
<Kenny3> is ubuntu xmas edition like ubuntu only more software?
<ikonia> Kenny3 its nothing to do with ubuntu
<italian_spike> genii: doesn't work cuz it just says the pkg isn't installed so it can't remove it
<Pici> Kenny3: They are all 3rd party versions, just like Ultimate is.
<grjemo> Nortice: It burned. Aha! It eorked. Ill try now. Thank you
<Mortice> grjemo: hehe. nice one. By the way, I'm called Mortice. :P
<Mortice> grjemo: good luck! Sorry it's been hassle for you.
<genii> italian_spike: Try also with that --force-yes
<SpiderPig> any tips on good security apps to install on ubuntu? i already have rkhunter any others i should get?
<genii> italian_spike: or -f
<grjemo> Mortice: Okay. lol. Thanks. I'll stay on the channel incase it screws up
<danar> genii, i checked my bios settings on boot, and it says the drive is 160Gb, as advertised, but my system says much less
<Mortice> genii: -f isn't the same as --force-yes for aptitude. -f fixes broken packages.
<alok_> Hi,does anybody knows how to setup a nickname in freenode here?
<danar> genii, dunno what's up with the 8Gb
<Mortice> alok_: /msg NickServ help
<fabio> somebody knows as to configure charset for iso-8859-1?
<erUSUL> !register | alok_
<ubotu> alok_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<genii> Mortice: Ah, thanks :)
<Mortice> alok_: follow ubotu's advice rather than mine. Didn't know he had a factoid for that :)
<alok_> hey thanx for dat too!! -:)
<vlt> Hello. What does "The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install apt" in the Feisty CD boot process mean?
<danar> lmao
<ikonia> vlt sounds like your install went wrong
<genii> danar: Yes, it's a puzzler. There used to be some 1024 limit but i can't remember if it was referring to headss,cylinders what. I have had to set bios to "Use Partition Table" on some systems for linux to install properly. I dunno what the equiv may be in yours
<danar> genii, i didn't see that option anywhere
<vlt> ikonia: I think the CD I boot from has some errors. ... but a very funny idea installing apt using apt ... ;)
<danar> genii, but it was reporting the right size just fine
<danar> vlt, you can have discs shipped to you for free
<danar> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<vlt> danar: Thanks. The iso on my disk seems ok so I just have to burn it again.
<fabiim> hi , i was installing an application then the application started to download some necessary data in order to install , I've cancelled the install and force quit on the package managing install . Now when i run synaptic they  say E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<fabiim> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<fabiim> what should I do ?
<danar> vlt, make sure your drive isn't dusty or something :P
<grjemo> I'm going to order a disk. I'm having more trouble.
<tarzan> hi... is cupsys broken in gutsy right now?
<vlt> The reason why I'm booting from the CD is a failed upgrade from Edgy to Feisty using adept-manager. Seems as if it stopped while rebuilding initrd. Any idea how to fix it?
<Mortice> grjemo: sorry to hear that. Still, at least when you order one it comes in a pretty cardboard sleeve :)
<Pici> tarzan: yes, please see #ubuntu+1 and the topic there.
<tarzan> thx
<grjemo> Mortice: Thanks for the help.
<Mortice> grjemo: no problem. Sorry we couldn't find a fix. Good luck with ubuntu when you get it installed, and you know where to come for help. :)
<Mahariya> is there "last access time" thing for files and folders?
<Mahariya> in ubuntu
<netsrot> Mahariya: yes
<erUSUL> Mahariya: yes it is called atime
<Mahariya> can this be disabled?
<miked> hello
<genii> bah
<erUSUL> Mahariya: yes you can mount fs with "noatime" option
<Mahariya> erUSUL: how do I do that?
<Cyber_Stalker>  how do i sort out my sound
<Cyber_Stalker> its so selective
<Cyber_Stalker> some times it works
<Cyber_Stalker> other times it doesnt
<erUSUL> Mahariya: add noatime to the options colummn in /etc/fstab
<miked> does anyone know how to mount a disk image in ubuntu? the disk image mounts in Osx fine, but not in linux.  I have no idea what the FS is, its a virtual partition for ghost solution suite 2
<Cyber_Stalker> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<danar> my gparted is taking forever to scan devices
<erUSUL> Mahariya: man fstab and man mount
<dbrewer_rjr> i just installed feisty fawn. What is the command to auto-install security updates?
<Crozar> WEIRD PROBLEM! my cd - r / rw ( DRIVE ) cant read what was burned.     [ 1stly i burned a cd either way ( music / data/ iso ) all have a completed successful burning process but after the eject i check for file integrity and my drive keeps flashes on and off making a sound prrrrrrrr tik tik tiktiktik tik tik prrrrr again adn again  and then no media mounted , its like im using windows 3.1 on next generation cd's :/ any help please
<danar> dbrewer_rjr, there's an option for it in synaptic
<erUSUL> miked: how are you trying to mount it
<miked> with mount
<miked> some progress
<danar> dbrewer_rjr, System > Admin > Synaptic
<kristjan_> does ubuntu come with "gnomebaker" by default?
<theMuss> Hi, just setting up my ubuntu box - got dual monitors running through an ATI radeon 9550 using the radeon driver. Everything works fine except the desktop effects I get the error message "Desktop effects could not be enabled". Any ideas, thanks.
<erUSUL> miked: mount over a loop device?
<dbrewer_rjr> danar: where is that? /etc/synaptic? i am running the server version with ispconfig
<miked> i did an fdisk on the imge to see the partitions  and its showing one with fat16
<miked> yes mount attempt with a loopback
<Mahariya> hey, what are differences between KDE and Gnome?
<dbrewer_rjr> danar: i am not running the gui
<danar> dbrewer_rjr, synaptic is a front-end
<erUSUL> miked: mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/image /mount/point  ??
<jumar> With automatix you can install gnomebaker and other good apps in ubuntu.
<Crozar> Mahariya: kde = like windows easy its feeling is like windows too ,
<Pici> !automatix | jumar
<ubotu> jumar: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<netsrot> dbrewer_rjr: you could use aptitude
<danar> dbrewer_rjr, yeh, i don't know where the config for that option is stored, sorry
<jumar> it's an easy "installator"
<miked> erUSUL: yeah i thought that would work but it chokes on the fs type
<Crozar> Mahariya: Gnome = feeling of Linux and Mac in same time a new feeling =)
<Pici> jumar: Its bad code, please don't suggest it and read what ubotu said above.
<miked> im guessing there is some other crap
<jumar> okay
<Mahariya> Crozar: so which is better?
<miked> OSBOOT.IMG1   *           1           3       24066    4  FAT16 <32M
<dbrewer_rjr> what is the command to install security updates in feisty fawn server, no gui, running ispconfig?
<danar> jumar, yeh but it can break things
<Crozar> lol just get UbuntU it has both inside =)
<miked> thats the parition info from the disk image
<miked> but wont mount with -t vfat
<Mortice> !best | Mahariya
<ubotu> Mahariya: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LDS_Trooper> Greetings!
<Crozar> Mahariya: with UbuntU 7.10 Beta you will have Gnome enabled Automaticly but if u want to change to kde its through the start up login press options change session then choose kde and set default
<miked> i might have to find an offset value for the partition?
<Crozar> Mahariya: 9ayma =p
<LDS_Trooper> Which hand helds work best with Ubuntu?
<Mahariya> but which desltop is good for what
<Mahariya> *esktop
<Mahariya> *desktop :)
<Crozar> Mahariya: ur female right lo?
<erUSUL> miked: i think you will have to use the offset option to loop mounts to make it skip the partition table,mbr etc and mount the actual partition
<Pici> Mahariya: They are both good, why dont you try both?
<Mortice> Mahariya: it really makes little difference. It's a matter of personal preference.
<Pici> Crozar: That is offtopic.
<Crozar> Mahariya: KDE is good if your new to linux
<onkelalex> oO
<Crozar> ok brb
<erUSUL> miked: i dunno what numbers of bytes you should use though
<miked> erUSUL: yeah thats what im thinking exactly
<miked> erUSUL: i think fdisk will show me
<miked> trying now
<Mahariya> Crozar: why u said I am fmale?? :)
<bodzasfanta> hi,
<bodzasfanta> gutsy beta is so good
<netsrot> dbrewer_rjr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto?action=show&redirect=AptGetHowTo
<erUSUL> miked: google around a bit someone may have done this already
<alkinnu> So LDS Trooper, is LDS for Latter Day Saints?
<bodzasfanta> i've just finished the installation
<miked> http://edseek.com/~jasonb/articles/linux_loopback.html#id2494200
<miked> yep
<bodzasfanta> just one question
<Pici> bodzasfanta: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy discussion please.
<bodzasfanta> okay
<LDS_Trooper> It is, but I am here to find out which hand held or Palm Pilot I should get that is most compatible with Ubuntu
<dragon33> hi, is anyone else having problems with the update servers?
<dragon33> as in unable to connect?
<Pici> !hcl | LDS_Trooper this might help you
<ubotu> LDS_Trooper this might help you: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Mahariya> so what's the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu if Ubuntu has both desktops?
<genii> danar: Something about your issue here: http://justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=126139   you may want to try the suggestion to free up the 5%
<Pici> Mahariya: The only difference is what packages are in the default install.
<murkyMurk> dragon33: US server is down/slow according to ubuntu+1 topic
<alkinnu> gotcha...just curious
<LDS_Trooper> Me too =)
<miked> BOOM
<Pici> Mahariya: Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has Gnome.
<miked> linux is the man
<dragon33> thanks murkyMurk
<SpiderPig> any apps i need to install to make linux more secure?
<danar> genii, sounds very similar, though the numbers are a bit different... how'd you find that?
<miked> erUSUL: FYI, i just had to use fdisk to see the starting sector for the partition (skiping part table, mbr, etc), in this case 63, convert to bytes, x512
<LDS_Trooper> Does anyone here use something like a Palm Pilot that is compatible with their Ubuntu desktop?
<miked> then used that number for the loopback offset
<genii> danar: googling :)
<Mahariya> Pici: so I can easilly start Gnome in Kubuntu? or do I have to download it?
<danar> genii, duh :P
<danar> genii, i was wondering what you searched for :P
<Pici> Mahariya: You will need to download the gnome packages, but its very easy.
<LjL> LDS_Trooper, i don't, but i think a Palm Pilot *can* be connected to Ubuntu fine. IIRC, there is even a preferences module installed by default.
<erUSUL> miked: yes i've read the link you kindly shared with us ;)
<mzuverink> I just ran chkrootkit and it reported nothing except for a curious line regarding the last test, the test for 'z2' it reports "user root deleted or never logged from lastlog!"  Now is this normal behavior w/ Ubuntu because of sudo or some more sinister?
<LDS_Trooper> LjL, Thanks!
<Mahariya> what does the Ubuntu DVD contain?
<livingdaylight> is Ubuntu Horny Heron out due any day now?
<danar> genii, aha... i thought so. some is reserved: "up to 200gb 5% is reserved for the superuser"
<genii> danar: exact search contained:   ext3 147Gb 160Gb                     in the search
<Pici> livingdaylight: Its 'Hardy' Heron, and no, not until April 2008
<LDS_Trooper> I really don't want to buy something that won't work well with Ubuntu and let's face the guy at the store will be clueless about Ubuntu
<danar> genii, well, gparted is saying it's 149GB, iirc
<livingdaylight> Pici, Hardy? you sure?  i thought it was due now? :s
<danar> genii, but yeah, same type of prob
<Mortice> livingdaylight: gutsy gibbon is due out on the 18th.
<genii> danar: The numbers seem to add up, anyhow. As i said you may wan to try what is there for freeing up the su reserved 5%
<Mahariya> what does the Ubuntu DVD contain? and how much does it cost?
<livingdaylight> Mortice, Mel Gibbson is due on the 18th?
<Pici> livingdaylight: Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) is due on the 18th of October.  FYI, release version numbers are made up by taking the year and month of release:  7.10 = 2007, month 10
<LDS_Trooper> Thanks all!
<unimatrix9> any one that runs ubuntu on an macbook here?
<murkyMurk> LDS_Trooper: J-Pilot package is supposed to be compatible wth the Palm Pilot
<genii> danar: I still have your screenshot up, there gparted says: 147.61Gb
<danar> genii, it has a commend to set it to 0, but i'm wondering what it is for say 2%
* livingdaylight can't wait for Ubuntu Lethal Weapon 8.10 
<genii> danar: i dunno, but manpages are useful ;)
<danar> genii, i just had it running on my system, and i recall it saying 149
<danar> genii, ...sometimes :P
<unimatrix9> whens 8.10 due to come out?
<danar> unimatrix9, in a year
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> i see
<Pici> unimatrix9: It hasn't been announced yet.
<Imsdle> is there anyway I can get itunes to work through wine? I want to get my new ipod touch working and don't have an xp installation handy
<danar> unimatrix9, 8 is the year. .10 is the month
<danar> unimatrix9, next version (gutsy) is coming out on the 18th though
<genii> unimatrix 8=2008 10=tenth month of 2008 eg: Oct
<Dr_willis> makes ya wonder why they just dont use a date on them then. :)
<danar> (7.10)
<unimatrix9> frankscorner has some insights on wine
<GhettoYhetti> Time for a easy question??? . . . hope so . . . here I go
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu 2008.10
<danar> Dr_willis, it kind of is
<jshriver> greetings
<Elda> Hello
<danar> Dr_willis, date & version number in one :)
<jshriver> is there a way for tar to tar up some files flatly? not preserving directory structure?
<GhettoYhetti> any pitfalls to look out for when installing on notebooks?
<unimatrix9> wine and itunes http://frankscorner.org/
<Mahariya> is anybody answering me please
<genii> Dr_willis: Yes, even to the day, so 7.10 would be: 2008.10.18
<Dr_willis> danar,  and eveyrone uses the 'cute' animal name..
<jshriver> GhettoYhetti: yeah wireless drivers
<livingdaylight> GhettoYhetti, don't drop it in the bathtub
<Elda> !ansers | Mahariya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ansers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Elda> !answers | Mahariya
<danar> Dr_willis, easier to differentiate
<ubotu> Mahariya: Answers to various questions can be found at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Elda> Errr no tthe one I wanted
<Elda> *not
<Mortice> !patience | Mahariya
<ubotu> Mahariya: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mortice> that one?
<Mahariya> lol
<Elda> There we go/1
<unimatrix9> who owns a macbook and runs ubuntu?
<Aishiko> hello, I have a prob with gusty (first major issue) it's become unstable after my last set of patches, I just did a scan and repair of every filesystem, should that fix it?
<Elda> Bah Im tired and my typing stinks
<Mortice> !gutsy | Aishiko
<ubotu> Aishiko: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Aishiko> ahhh sorry didn't know
<livingdaylight> I propose new Ubuntu code name: Ubuntu Perspicacious Penguin
<Mahariya> can I ask the same question again until I get answer?
<Mortice> Aishiko: not a problem. Now you do :)
<unimatrix9> ah cool name
<mzuverink> Those people at Best Buy irk me, they booted me from the store with money in hand to buy a new desktop system, just because I was rebooting the machines i was interested in off a Ubuntu Live CD!  What jerks!
<danar> Aishiko, gutsy is due on the 18th. might want to wait until then
<murkyMurk> Mahariya: your answers are all to be found at www.ubuntu.com
<jshriver> mzuverink: lol that sucks
<unimatrix9> goblin Gnu , would be nicer though
<Dr_willis> mzuverink,  did you at least ask first? :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<overclucker> livingdaylight: that will be available when?
<mzuverink> Anyone know of a big box that allows this type behavior?
<unimatrix9> oh, yes sorry offtopic
<unimatrix9> :)
<Pici> mzuverink: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<livingdaylight> overclucker, i 'm just proposing that it'd be a nice name, imho
<murkyMurk> unimatrix9: goblin gnu is a sex act isn't it?
<jshriver> mzuverink: well it's probably a security issue
<livingdaylight> unimatrix9, gnu goblin is cool
<unimatrix9> cant comment , offtopic
<Elda> Anywhoo, can somone help me with lm-sensors?  For some reason it will not detect my sensors when I do lm-sensors, and sensors show that none are detected.  But I do have a log of my attempt to install lm-sensors
<Elda> So also what would be the adress for pastebin?
<kst> what clipboard is running in ubuntu by default? when i type xclipboard in bash it tells me some clipboard is already running..
<erUSUL> !sensors | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Mortice> !paste | Elda
<ubotu> Elda: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twoshadetod> is there a apt-get command to reset a application to it's default state? or any type of command to do this?
<overclucker> murkyMurk: yeah it would rock, but how would gnu take it?
<mzuverink> Dr_willis, I waited 15 min first for help, even flagged several employees down and they all said they would be with me in minutes, I got impatient, I only had a few minutes, it too bad, I had 3 grand to spend.  Then of course I had to explain the live cd concept to them
<Mortice> twoshadetod: you could try 'apt-get --purge remove' and then install it again
<erUSUL> twoshadetod: romove --purge and then install again?
<livingdaylight> !pasta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> mzuverink: livingdaylight overclucker: Can you take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is only for support.
<unimatrix9> youcould reinstall an package
<overclucker> sorry
<danar> genii, man page doesn't seem helpful in this case
<livingdaylight> Pici, no worries
<unimatrix9> but the conifgs are saved as hidden files in your home dir , press crtl + h
<mzuverink> Pici, did you just call me a livingdaylight overclucker?
<DudeD> Livingdaylight .za
<Pici> mzuverink: perhaps :p
<unimatrix9> carefull what you delete there
<unimatrix9> :)
<Elda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39639/  And yes, I've tried looking at that page for help :>
<mzuverink> Pici, funny if you did, might change my nick
<mzuverink> anyone use chkrootkit?
<twoshadetod> Mortice, erUSUL : thanks alot I'll give that a shot right now
<Elda> It just wont open for me
<LjL> mzuverink: sometimes.
<jshriver> what if you handcrafted a bootable CD with tons of network intrution
<jshriver> exit
<mzuverink> LjL, did you see my post a few lines up about z2 test?
<LjL> mzuverink: no. hold on a second, i'll look
<unimatrix9> hee macbook users , are you here?
<unimatrix9> :)
<mzuverink> LjL, none of my other Ubuntu Boxes do that
<Incompetnce> Hi, can anyone help me with a TexMaker problem I have? I've just started it and tried quickbuild on a test document I wrote. it said "no log file found !"
<sexcopter> i'm downloading a whole bunch of updates this morning and noticing that speeds are slow, presumably the repositories are under a big load. just wondering if people have considered a kind of bittorrent system to get updates, which would then fall back to the main server if it failed...?
<unimatrix9> sexcopter : would that not be even slower?
<murkyMurk> sexcopter: for security updates? no thanks
<JEFFmasterFlex> sexcopter:  i'm thinking comcast users might havea problem with that
<Dr_willis> sexcopter,  thers some project that does that ive heard.. but not sure how popular it is.
<danar> torrents would be less secure
<Elda> http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices  Is this page not loading for anyone else?
<LjL> jsuther: i don't think it's possible with tar itself. you could use a little shell script, i assume.
<sexcopter> unimatrix9: when i download cd images for ubuntu it's nice and quick with bittorrent
<Dr_willis> If you have a home lan. you can set up one box to be a update/apt-cacher machine.
<unimatrix9> true security is the main issue on that..
<sexcopter> i'm just thinking that battlenet does something like that, i think
<Dr_willis> Many MMORPG games do a similer thing sexcopter
<osku> yeah wow updater too
<murkyMurk> sexcopter: bittorent is designed to be quick or the user but to reduce load on the server
<sexcopter> hmmm, ok. was just a thought!
<LjL> mzuverink: perhaps it simply means that, on that box, you never logged in as root with "sudo -i", while on the other boxes you did.
<Aishiko> danar: I would but it's the only version that supports my hardware (I tried 5.* to 7.04 first) and I've been running it fine for well over a month as I said this is my first major issue :) so I'm chaulking this up in the win cat.
<mzuverink> sexcopter, then you would have to manually install them or write a script to do it, plus then all the security problems that would result.  Best to just wait a bit and dl updates during different odd hours
<Dr_willis> if companies would supply more mirrors.. :)
<Rageon> my ISP hosts ubuntu files on their ftp.. but they count towards my cap :<
<mzuverink> LjL, I have NEVER logged in that way on any of the boxes, and I can su on all of them?
<osku> You are doing ubuntu updates and they are lagging? Cant you change at least the country code from the repositories to make it faster if possible? :D
<LjL> mzuverink: you can 'su'?
<mzuverink> LjL, yes, makes some thing easier
<danar> Aishiko, well, then just keep updating until the 18th :P
<LjL> mzuverink: like what?
<comicinker> hi! mayme somebody can help me?
<danar> Aishiko, well, don't stop then... you know what i mean
<comicinker> when I open a textfile, follwoing errormessage occurs: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.
<Rageon> mayme comicinker, you mayme get lucky :D
<osku> You know, i dont know why people are scared of linux :<
<Aishiko> ohh I'm not just trying to get it working at 100% again  until then :) and I've been updating regularly
<Pici> comicinker: is the fix set with the executable flag?
<LjL> mzuverink: i get  Checking `z2'... chklastlog: nothing deleted , for the record
<comicinker> oh, of corse I mean maybe
<vlt> Hello. What's the name of the tool I can shrink a file system (ext3) with?
<mzuverink> LjL, I come from a Mandriva background and its force of habit and a bad one at that, i know, so if you wish you may scold me, but I am old and set in my ways
<Rageon> course u did, but typos give me chances to contribute!
<Rageon> :)
<unimatrix9> vlt gparted ?
<Pici> vlt: parted or gparted, but it needs to be unmounted first.
<danar> so what's up with the update servers? is it just heavy load?
<comicinker> pici: you mean that the file is executable?
<vlt> vlt: resize2fs
<mzuverink> LjL, thats what my other boxen say
<LjL> mzuverink, i just can't see what's different between typing "su" and typing "sudo -i". you could even alias "su" to "sudo -i" if you wanted to...
<Dr_willis> danar,  yes.  thats what i hear.
<Pici> comicinker: It sounds like it from that error message.
<LjL> mzuverink: have you tried rkhunter too?
<unimatrix9> vlt :back up first
<se-agapo> what is new in the 7.10 ?
<danar> why so much load? never seen it like this before
<LjL> !gutsy > se-agapo    (se-agapo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<comicinker> which file needs to be executable?
<Dr_willis> danar,  lots of gutsy updates I hear.
<unimatrix9> backups are alway's an good thing to do
<miked> how can i create a bootable cd iso?
<danar> any problems with them?
<Pici> comicinker: Nono, I mean it sounds like the file is an executable, which is why you are having problems opening it in a text editor
<vlt> unimatrix9: Yes, it's just a qemu image ;-)
<Mahariya>  so what extra does Ubuntu DVD contain? I didn't find answers :-)
<unimatrix9> oh hehe
<comicinker> the file has the name "copyrigth" and I can read it with nano
<shearn89> Mahariya: i didn't know you could get a dvd?
<LjL> Mahariya: just about the entire Main repository, i think.
<devilsreject> hola everybody
<mzuverink> LjL, sudo times out, sometimes Im all ire and lose track of time and sit around in the middle of a system maintence operation, it avoids me having to type out my 12 digi password again, and I only do it from a true shell
<comicinker> but I cannot open it from nautilus
<devilsreject> if i send somebody a .wav file will you use soundconverter and switch it to  an mp3 for me please mine isnt working for some reason
<unimatrix9> ola
<LjL> mzuverink, "sudo -i" does *not* time out. it just gives you a root shell, exactly like "su -"
<shearn89> devilsreject: install lame, and it can do it easily.
<murkyMurk> Mahariya: you only really need the DVD if you don't want the install routine to download lots of apps from the web. There is nothing in it that you can't get via the liveCD route or later from apt-get
<Dmitry_> greetings. i've tried installing ubuntu (feisty fawn) before, but was unsuccessful for some reason. the install aborted, but the partition was left there. then i installed ubuntu again, and it all worked well. that's what i'm using now. i just got the message informing me that the partition disk space is 100% used. i'm wondering how i can delete the other partition with semi-working ubuntu that i do not (nor intend to) use.
<mzuverink> LjL, thanks for that, I did not know that, now I feel all tingly all over, I learned something
<comicinker> and it has no executable flag
<mzuverink> LjL, thank you
<unimatrix9> devilsreject , what would you like to do?
<shearn89> Dmitry_: you could boot up the live cd and use gparted to erase it.
<Pici> comicinker: Can you open it from gedit (or your favorite text editor) using that program's open dialog instead of double clicking it?
<LjL> mzuverink: i don't understand why everybody things Ubuntu simply "doesn't let you use root". sudo can let you use root in *every* possible way, including giving you a shell... and yet, people can't be convinced of this.
<damjan> Hi, if I update Ubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, are the update debs will be in /var/cache/apt/archives/, or else were, cause I need to burn them on cd to install them to my friends.
<LjL> mzuverink: anyway, back to the original problem, try installing rkhunter and see if it says anything
<Dmitry_> shearn89, could i do it without loading it up? does ubuntu not have a partition manager that i can access at this stage?
<shearn89> Dmitry_: that would let you format it as an extra partition for storing music on or something.
<comicinker> pici: yes
<shearn89> Dmitry_: actually yes- you'd have to unmount the partition first, but if you're not using it, thats fine.
<Dmitry_> initially, i created a partition for ubuntu from windows. then ubuntu divided it further.
<abonilla> Hi, is anyone aware of a fix for the dual head issued that the cursor becomes a square?
<unimatrix9> LjL , two simple commands and you get an normal root / user setup like debian...
<damjan> somebody?
<Dmitry_> shearn89, i don't think it's mounted currently. could you tell me how to erase it?
<LjL> unimatrix9: and then things break, like they did for instance in Breezy. but the issue is, anyway: WHY?
<comicinker> pici: the problem is also that I cant edit the "open with" settings. It tells me that i cannot be added to the "application data base"
<Dmitry_> i'd rather completely erase it, in comparison to just deleting files from it.
<shearn89> Dmitry_: yeah sure - hit alt-f2, and type "gparted".
<LjL> unimatrix9: Ubuntu is set up this way. you can do *everything* without changing that setup. so use it that way... it's not *tested* to be used in other ways!
<murkyMurk> damjan: sounds plausible but dangerous...how will you know that all the updates are applicable to your friend's boxes...why not just update them directly?
<Pici> comicinker: What file type does that dialog say the file is?
<unimatrix9> damjan : you can use apt-oncd for things like that, and yes they should be in that file
<Dmitry_> Could not open location 'file:///gparted'
<shearn89> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<damjan> unimatrix9: how
<mzuverink> LjL, I use sudo too, it just that I am old and set in my ways, now with your new tidbit i have already removed su ability, and an installrkhunter too.  Thanks.  I have no problem w/ sudo, you are right, you can do everything with it, the "-i" thing really helps me out.
<shearn89> Dmitry_: there you go.
<comicinker> Pici: no file type is displayed. the list is empty
<shearn89> Dmitry_: did you see the bot message?
<damjan> unimatrix9: give me tutorial for apt-oncd, please.
<LjL> mzuverink: also you can always set the timeout to be longer than the default 15 minutes
<Dmitry_> thanks, ubotu
<msingh> if i plug in a bluetooth adapter
<Dmitry_> shearn89, yeah, sorry. got dinner. :P doing the stuff now
<msingh> can i browse photos on my phone
<unimatrix9> damjan http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<unimatrix9> good luck..
<msingh> or do i need to configure it?
<damjan> unimatrix9: thanks
<mzuverink> LjL, reading about that now
<Dmitry_> After unpacking 6316kB of additional disk space will be used.
<Dmitry_> i'm unsure if i have that much.
<shearn89> Dmitry_: cool.
<Dmitry_> *checks*
<shearn89> Dmitry_: 6mbs?
<mzuverink> LjL, Doc's, info and man are a good thing
<gnodly> hi
<unimatrix9> well got to go, bye everyone
<unimatrix9> :)
<Dmitry_> if only i knew how to check :S
<Pici> comicinker: So.. it doesnt know what filetype it is? Even if you run it as an argument to file on the terminal?
<Dmitry_> shearn89, the message told me that 100% of the disk is used.
<Dmitry_> damn it.
<mzuverink> LjL, why does rkhunter need to install exim4?
<gnodly> how do i find out which version of ubuntu im using?
<damjan> unimatrix9: How the cd will be recognised, as package or distro update?
<LjL> mzuverink: to send you email alerts when it runs from crontab
<Pici> gnodly: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<mzuverink> LjL, ok, thanks
<comicinker> but, wait, no I can open the file in gedit or wherever. But I cant open files without extensions from nautilus anymore
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> when my dhcp lease is renewed
<alejandro> how it works
<Mxboy> lo
<comicinker> Pici: I think the problem could be somewhere in at the "application database"
<alejandro> i want to have in eth0 assigned by dhcp
<gnodly> Pici: thank you. ubuntu 7.04
<mzuverink> LjL, youve been a big help, thank you. rkhunter reports nothing, so I am not going to worry about it
<miked> are bootable cd iso any different then non-bootable cd isos, or do they only differ in actual content?
<alejandro> but also eth0:1 private subnet 192.168.1.0/24 assigne static
<Vlet> Anyone know of a way of altering the ctrl-shift-leftarrow text selection behavior in gtk?
<alejandro> the probles its tha every time public ip its renewed local ip interface (eth0) its going down
<grjemo> I am trying to install Ubuntu, but I am getting an error saying that job control is unavailable, and that tty is turned off. I can't possible type he other gibbrish it said. (The computer is downstairs)
<alejandro> any idea?
<Pici> !ttyerror | grjemo
<ubotu> grjemo: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<alejandro> eth0:1 privete interface sorry
<comicinker> Pici: or maybe the file recognition doesnt work anymore
<Pici> comicinker: Do any files open up normally?
<grjemo> ubotu: Thanks, ill try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, ill try - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<comicinker> yes, those with extension
<comicinker> I even can edit the "open with" dialog at files with extension
<toed> for some reason network-manager can't connect to my wpa network all of a sudden
<alejandro> i i know what binary program it is exec, ill make a script
<KevlarSoul>  I boot to CD and click Install, and get a black screen,  Is there a problem with GG beta not working with 8800 GTX ????
<toed> it was working fine yesterday and I haven't changed anything
<Pici> KevlarSoul: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<KevlarSoul> Pici, tried that no answer
<Pici> KevlarSoul: Be patient.
<KevlarSoul> thanks, Buddha, I asked here, if anyone can help, I'll take it.
<Pici> KevlarSoul: Gutsy is offtopic for this channel, #ubuntu+1 is where you should be asking.
<Pici> comicinker: This is with Gnome, right?
<alejandro> or how i can assign two interfaces for the same network card
<alejandro> eth0 and eth1
<abonilla> Quick, common question, which is Gutsy release date?
<Pici> abonilla: 18th, other questions in #ubuntu+1 please.
<neopsych2> is jabber protocol in gaim the same as XMPP???
<erUSUL> neopsych2: yes
<neopsych2> thanks
<abonilla> Pici: np
<comicinker> Pici: yeah, exactly
<neopsych2> im having some problem logging into gtalk server using jabber protocol/
<neopsych2> has anyone used jabber for gtalk?
<FurryNemesis> hello
<FurryNemesis> does anyone know how I can lock my keyboard?
<MarcC> neopsych2: yes, I used the tutorial on the Psi site, I think, or maybe it was Google's tut for Psi
<murkyMurk> alejandro: /etc/network/interfaces is the file to amend. Googling it will hit many howtos
<neopsych2> FurryNemesis.. putit in a safe :-) Just kidding... if you want to lock your KB while you are out perhaps there is a way to require logon after screensaver intiates .. that way you could lock your system.
<neopsych2> quickly easily
<neopsych2> just an idea
<pike_> FurryNemesis: in xubuntu i can tell you but i dont know the gnome screensaver well
<FurryNemesis> neopsych2, ooh I forgot about that..... thanks!
<neopsych2> ;-)
<neopsych2> Glad to be of help.. im a bit of a noobie too so glad i can contribute someting
<Pici> comicinker: This is very odd.
<DeeJayTwo> Hi!
<neopsych2> odd?
<neopsych2> Hi@!
<DeeJayTwo> I'm not able to properly set my ASUS EAX1600Pro card (ATI X1600 Pro) with dual head and fglrx..
<DeeJayTwo> I'm using XGL
<neopsyche> hmm
<Pici> comicinker: What does `file yourfilename` return from a terminal?
<neopsyche> I have only really used xorg
<MarcC> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DeeJayTwo> it works...but logging with the Gnome session kindda crashes and goes back to gdm
<DeeJayTwo> so I have to use gnome failsafe
<DeeJayTwo> I'm using the mergedfb option for dual head
<neopsyche> probably reconfigure using xorg maby?
<neopsyche> too advanced for me to help at this point i think.
<neopsyche> hope you come right.
<agent> I am trying to decide between 3 eBook formats for an eBook purchase: Adobe Reader, MobiPocket and Microsoft Reader. Which is best for GNU/Linux? I take it MS is out, never heard of MobiPocket, and is Adobe Ebook just a regular PDF? Can such pdfs have restricted DRM?
<comicinker> Pici: /usr/share/doc/eagle/copyright: ISO-8859 English text
<neopsyche> hope your card comes right
<grjemo> ubotu: I hit F6 and added acpi=force irqpoll to the command line, but now I am getting the screen with the little horizontal line that I usually get on boot. It lets me type, however no message is displayed.
<DeeJayTwo> has anybody got an ATI X1600 Pro card working with desktop acceleration and dual head?
<pike_> agent: id avoid msreader
<agent> pike_: Really? Why is that?
<neopsyche> agent probably there would / could be a feature for drm.. but most people wouldnt care much for those books i dont think
<Pici> comicinker: hmm.... I'm really not sure what to tell you.  You can either search on bugs.ubuntu.com, the forums or ask again here. Sorry.
<neopsyche> agent.. pdf is compatible with a wide range of readers...
<damjan> Anyone know how can nautilus actions be used, but not the program but it's version for terminal or something?
<pike_> agent: my exp its much more likely to standardize around adobe or somesuch than MS. but i dont know ebooks at all really. youre assured of drm too id assume with ms
<comicinker> ok. anyway, thank you!
<neopsyche> Does anyone know how to install plugins on ubuntu for pidgeon/gaim
<neopsyche> ?
<Jack__1> hi all
<alejandro> why adobe acrobat reader isnt in ubuntu?
<Jack__1> can anyone help me please ?
<Pici> !pdf | alejandro
<alejandro> or skipe?
<neopsyche> there is a seperate program that works.
<alejandro> !pdf
<ubotu> alejandro: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<neopsyche> re: pdf
<neopsyche> Skype can be installed on ubuntu
<agent> pike_, neopsyche: Thank you for the help!
<Pici> Jack__1: Ask us the question.
<Jack__1> thank you pici
<Jack__1> i need an ebook
<Jack__1> can someone help me please ?
<grjemo> I had an error and ubotu sent me a link. I followed the instructions. I hit F6 and added acpi=force irqpoll to the command line, but now I am getting the screen with the little horizontal line that I usually get on boot. It lets me type, however no message is displayed. Can anyone help me?
<alejandro> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<neopsyche> what ebook?
<neopsyche> Jack__1 what ebook?
<Jack__1> data and computer communications
<Jack__1> by william stallings
<Pici> Jack__1: This is the Ubuntu support channel.  I'm not sure where to point you, but this isn't the right place.
<Jack__1> i know pici but this is really important for me
<Jack__1> if someone can help me
<wers> is a kernel update the only reason for system start to be required
<Jack__1> i'll be glad
<Pici> Jack__1: You can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here please.
<neopsyche> btebook.com and oebook.com are down.. however you can still search google.com and get links to oebook.com servers that still work... by typing (oebook.com name of book) then use googles cache to access the link.
<Jack__1> ok
<vince__> Are the Myspace users present here experimenting the same problem as me? I can't detach the "standalone player" on music pages. Do anyone have a solution?
<Jack__1> oh ok neo
<Jack__1> thank you , i will immediately try
<vince__> (no "stop to use myspace" allowed)
<neopsyche> or alternatively try oebook.com directly to see if it is accessable for your area.
<Jack__1> ok
<Jack__1> rapidshared , oebook ... i think these servers can not be reached
<sadek> bbb
<legendi> re
<neopsyche> using pidgeon IM (gaim) in ubuntu i can connect to gtalk server but not see any contacts????
<grjemo> ubotu: I changed acpi=force to acpi=off, but know im getting a bunch of relocation errors.
<legendi> I want to install ubuntu, but I've got only dvd-s at hand - is it possible to write the cd image to a dvd to be able to install ubuntu?
<ZmaX_> Hi all. There was an interruption of the power supply and my notebook had a shutdown. Now I noted that my notebook is very very slow and there is a lot of hard disk activity. How can I solve this problem? Thanks to all.
<user__> Hello! Can I change the default icons, so that pdf files get another image than openoffice files?
<neopsyche> legend: probably
<Dr_willis> legendi,  Not that ive ever heard done.. heard people ASK if it can be done.. they alwyas get told No. :)
<legendi> :-)
<Dr_willis> legendi,  there a dvd install if you want to redownload a  big iso.
<neopsyche> just order DVD from Ubuntu.com ???
<legendi> ok, then I'll be the first one performing it :D
<Dr_willis> !Shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<legendi> neopsyche: i wanna install it NOW! :D
<Dr_willis> legendi,  lets just say that i DID it once.. with some brain dead burner program that dident realize the media was wrong.. and it dident work.
<neopsyche> download it.
<neopsyche> or .. if you have a freedomtoaster in your area.. get it from there
<neopsyche> !freedomtoaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freedomtoaster - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thesaint4444> does anyone know if ip ailiasing is enabled by default in the kernel for ubuntu dapper drake 6.06 2.6.15-26-server  ?
<user__> Any ideas how to have pdfs have different images than odts?
<marlon427> I need help
<lImItaO> hi
<marlon427> Does anyone know how I can open a program on Feisty Fawn?
<marlon427> I see it on the list, but I cannot open it
<lImItaO> i remove my old tv card and now my new dvb card dowsn't work
<neopsyche> http://www.freedomtoaster.org/
<neopsyche> Burn while you wait
<DoYouKnow> hi. I installed kde 4.0 beta-2 from backports and am having some difficulty. I get the error. This object can not be created in a white strip at the bottom of my screen, and there is no kde start menu
<DoYouKnow> how do I fix it?
<lImItaO> it seems to be a problem of the frontend
<lImItaO> now is fronend0
<Dmitry_> Root privileges are required for running GParted
<lImItaO> but i don't know where i can changue it
<marlon427> Can anyone in here help me?
<Dmitry_> how would i gain those privileges?
<Vlet> whoa, freedomtoasters = awesome :)
<user__> maybe someone can give me a pointer to a howto that explains how to make pdfs have different icons than odts?
<lImItaO> somebody helps me?
<neopsyche> I think there are freedomtoasters in SA and Germany currently.. and a few other African countries.
<user__> can someone help me?
<neopsyche> If im not misteaken
<grjemo> I was trying to install Ubuntu on by Windows sp2 pc, but I got an error. I went to the page that Ubotu referred me to (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError). It didn't work, so I changed apci=force to acpi=off. It is now giving me a ton of relocation errors. What do I do?
<marlon427> LOL this must be the wrong room
<neopsyche> !help
<neopsyche> :-)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lImItaO> hahaha
<user__> in windows its easy
<marlon427> I used Wubi to install Ubuntu on a separate harddrive
<neopsyche> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Vlet> user__: Be patient :) I'm tying to remember
<neopsyche> :-)
<marlon427> LOL for real
<marlon427> I just want to know how do I open a program on Ubuntu??
<neopsyche> what program
<marlon427> I see it listed, but I cannot open it
<neopsyche> ?
<marlon427> BMP music player
<marlon427> i installed it, but i can't figure out how to open it
<neopsyche> !BMP music player
<marlon427> yeah
<lImItaO> i remove my old tv card and now my new dvb card dowsn't work
<thesaint4444> hi guys, has anyone setup multiple ip addresses on a network card before i.e. ip aliasing - is it set up by default in the kernel in dapper drake?
<marlon427> or any program, i have no clue how to open the program to use it
<grjemo> Thanks for the help. /sarcasm
<neopsyche> are you using gnome? marlon
<marlon427> I am Using Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<marlon427> i dont know what Gnome is
<Dr_willis> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<JuJuBee_> Is there a freeware for linux to convert uif to iso?  All I find is MagicIso
<Dmitry_> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<marlon427> oh ok
<Dmitry_> *thinks*
<Dmitry_> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<marlon427> i believe I have gnome
<stefg> thesaint4444: have a look into /boot/config-'uname -r'
<lImItaO> bye
<neopsyche> you should be able to open programs by clicking on them... from the applications menu for example... this involves pressing the left mouse button when clicking generally
<neopsyche> :-)
<marlon427> where do i find a list of the programs?
<marlon427> what file are they in by default?
<grjemo> Is there a way to shut off ubotu?
<marlon427> as in Program Files for windows
<neopsyche> try clicking on applications
<Vlet> user__: I remember now. The file type icons are attached to your theme. Some themes may have different icons for those file types, some may not
<marlon427> i did,
<neopsyche> you may be able to ignore ubotu
<marlon427> the program BMP is not listed
<thesaint4444> stefg: thanks...
<Dmitry_> how would i gain root privileges? i need them in order to run gparted. not in a terminal.
<neopsyche> go console then type bmp
<marlon427> what is console?
<Vlet> user__: So in other words, there is no direct way to change it - you have to play with the theme
<neopsyche> what do you want to use bmp for?
<mehmetserif> i just want to know where are the apt logs stored because when i try install something it just gives that error "failed to write cache" for some fonts but i can't see them anymore and i need to know where are the log files
<user__> Vlet: And if I wat to keep the Human theme, but change icons, that isn't possible?
<marlon427> you mean Terminal?
<Vlet> user__: It is, but you'll have to modify the theme
<marlon427> I'm a newbie here, sorry if I sound linux retarded
<Vlet> user__: Just found this on goog.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-302549.html
<damjan> Is Opengl enabled in X on nvidia ge force 4 card?
<neopsyche> marlon.. click applications > accessories > terminal
<marcos> ai
<marlon427> ok
<marcos> wenas
<neopsyche> then in term type rpm
<marlon427> i'm at a prompt now
<marlon427> oh ok
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> no m
<neopsyche> Wait.. i mean.. BMP
<neopsyche> ;-)
<marlon427> ok: it says command not found
<neopsyche> to see if your bmp program will work
<neopsyche> what is BMP?
<marlon427> media player
<marlon427> oh here it comes
<neopsyche> oh
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> cool
<marlon427> i had to type "bmpx"
<neopsyche> ;-)
<marlon427> so i can do that for any program?
<neopsyche> mostly
<marlon427> thanks so much! neo
<user__> Vlet: How do I find the folder where my icon theme is installed?
<neopsyche> cool
<marlon427> much thanks
<user__> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<neopsyche> you may also want to install VLC
<marlon427> oh ok
<neopsyche> VLC player plays loads of stuff
<marlon427> i'm really liking Ubuntu a ot.
<marlon427> lot
<neopsyche> Yeah
<neopsyche> sudo apt-get install videolan
<marlon427> thanks neo. Bye
<neopsyche> cheers
<vince__> Are the Myspace users present here experimenting the same problem as me? I can't detach the "standalone player" on music pages. Do anyone have a solution?
<neopsyche> COULD someone pleeeease help me with GAIM???!
<neopsyche> I have the deafault gaim install on ubuntu
<bieb> use pidgin
<neopsyche> Need to install plugins
<hammer123> i install mplayer....now it becomes the default player...how do i change default player to vlc?
<neopsyche> yeah thats what i mean
<neopsyche> It is pidgeon
<damjan> Need gdm reconfig tutorial and all stuff about gdm
<Vlet> user__: I don't know. You can figure it out :)
<neopsyche> but i need to have other features
<bieb> ok
<bieb> what cha looking for?
<ikonia> neopsyche pidgen is not available on fesity - wait for gusty
<hdevalence> does anyone know if there is a thing that's like rapidshare but it's a torrent tracker?
<user__> Vlet: because ~/.icons is empty
<neopsyche> want to install plugins
<neopsyche> cant i modify gaim?
<bieb> ikonia, it is in the repositories now
<ikonia> neopsyche modify it what way
<ikonia> bieb the fesity ones ?
<ikonia> !info pidgen
<ubotu> Package pidgen does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<neopsyche> want to turn off depart/enter messages for one!
<hammer123> any1 know how to change the default media player to vlc?
<neopsyche> also.. having problems loging into gtalk using jabber prot
<neopsyche> hammer> simply change the open with
<neopsyche> on your file type
<mehmetserif> i just want to know where are the apt logs stored because when i try install something it just gives that error "failed to write cache" for some fonts but i can't see them anymore and i need to know where are the log files
<neopsyche> left click on file type > properties > open with> type vlc
<bieb> neo.. you can also join #pidgin there are some people there that have done development
<neopsyche> thanks
<ikonia> mehmetserif thats font cache I assume
<Dr_willis> mehmetserif,  try /var/logs ?
<user__> Vlet: Or is it /usr/share/icons/Human with me?
<hammer123> cool...it works...thanks neo
<xsacha> excuse me, i was wondering if the live dvd would be more RAM-intensive than the live cd. that is, if I had a low amount of RAM (512MB) and wanted to run a live version of ubuntu, which should i choose?
<ikonia> xsacha no
<ikonia> they are the same product
<MrPink> can someone help a newb with his first tries at a mini shell script ?  Somehow it wont work right
<ikonia> and are only availale on cdrom really
<xsacha> ok, just that the live dvd has more packages available offline?
<ikonia> xsacha correct
<hammer123> i am running ubuntu on 512MB ram...
<xsacha> thanks
<mehmetserif> Dr_willis, i couldn't find them there
<ikonia> MrPink #bash for shell scripts
<user__> Vlet: So that I have to create /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/mimetypes/gnome-mime-application-pdf.png ?
<mehmetserif> ikonia, yes thats font cache
<MrPink> ikonia I am not sure if it is the script problem... that is why I am here
<Yoriel> holsa
<ikonia> mehmetserif its something like fontcache -l to show the cache dir
<Yoriel> hi
<ikonia> MrPink if your running a script and its not working - its a script problem
<Yoriel> ehy how i can up the resolution
<MrPink> ikonia when I run the script, it says that I don't have permission to edit the file... but chmod is set to 777
<Yoriel> when it dont appear alone
<neopsyche> yoriel..
<neopsyche> what version?
<Yoriel> 7.04
<neopsyche> depends.
<neopsyche> how high?
<ikonia> MrPink put the script in a pastbin
<Yoriel> 1024-768
<MrPink> ikonia ok one sec
<mehmetserif> ikonia, no it didnt work i mean command not foud
<mehmetserif> found
<neopsyche> you should be able to do that by acessing system
<ikonia> mehmetserif thats not the right command, its something like that
<ikonia> mehmetserif /etc/fonts.conf, your ache is normally in your homeddir
<neopsyche> yoriel: system > pref > screz
<Yoriel> neopsyche: how
<ikonia> mehmetserif: fc-cache
<neopsyche> click
<neopsyche> ;-)
<Yoriel> neopsyche: i try this option
<neopsyche> and?
<Yoriel> neopsyche: and dont work man, therefore i'm asking
<neopsyche> does it not give you option to go 1024?
<MrPink> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m1c384759  as I said its not much of a script... it basically is supposed to downsize all images in the folder to half the size
<Yoriel> neopsych i edite: wich is the file that can
<neopsyche> xorg.conf
<Yoriel> neopsych i edite: yes, it dont give this option
<neopsyche> I think that is where you can edit
<Yoriel> is in /etc
<neopsyche> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Yoriel> ?
<neopsyche> !xorg.conf
<hdevalence> ikonia: wouldn't imagemagick be good for that?
<mehmetserif> ikonia, ok that command did something but i have to try if it works fiene
<xsacha> Yoriel: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> MrPink your missing "do
<ikonia> hdevalence for what ?
<xsacha> in section "Screen"
<Pici> !away > Sajes|BRB (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Yoriel> tks all
<smmusashi> I need help, I compiled the Nvidia Driver and when I restart, the X don't work and I recept this message "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<Yoriel> i try
<neopsyche> hope it works for you yoriel
<user__> Vlet: That doesn't work: I created /usr/share/icons/Human/48x48/mimetypes/gnome-mime-application-pdf.png
<JEFFmasterFlex> smmusashi:  the nvidia drivers are available from the repos, while would you build the nvidia blob?
<user__> Vlet: Oh. The instructions say to log out and in. I'll try
<vince__> Are the Myspace users present here experimenting the same problem as me? I can't detach the "standalone player" on music pages. Is anyone familiar to this issue?
<damjan_> Why firefox has so many bugs, disordered pages?
<vince__> (using firefox)
<Rageon> i prefer IE in ubuntu.
<Rageon> lol .... jk
<user__> Vlet: it didn't work
<user__> The icons are the same
<xsacha> Rageon: linux32 wine iexplorer4.exe
<smmusashi> yes, I am using the compiz-fusion.. work perfectly, but when I restart the X stopped
<user__> is there anything else I can try?
<genii> Rageon: Well maybe then IEtab extension may work ...
<Rageon> i know u can but why
<xsacha> Rageon: thats my fave browser
<Yoriel> who solve the tiff activex in IE
<Yoriel> ?
<xsacha> its so fast.. even through linux32 and wine :)
<Rageon> etto :)
<iceschade> hi everyone
<user__> Vlet: What did I do wrong?
<user__> It doesn't work
<user__> 
<Yoriel> xsacha: i use ie over crosover  in ubuntu, and work good less when u send to print.. is slow
<pepo> i need one source.list for ubuntu 7.04
<pepo> a good source.list
<pepo> fast
<user__> I guess I have to use Windows after all... Ubuntu isn't customizable.
<ikonia> user__ enjoy
<user__> ikonia: enjoy what?
<erUSUL> user__: using windows ;)
<ikonia> user__ using windows, as ubuntu isn't customizable.
<user__> Oh
<e\ectro_> is it possible to sudo cat a "here doc" and output to a file?
<ikonia> e\ectro_: explain ?
<e\ectro_> (sudo cat <<-'END_OF_APT_CONFIG' > /etc/apt/sources.list)
<xsacha> user__: :)
<Bo^Dick> hi
<ikonia> e\ectro_: that works
<MrPink> ikonia: so
<MrPink> #!/bin/bash
<MrPink> for f in *.jpg; sudo do
<MrPink>   convert -scale 50%  $f /$f
<MrPink> done;
<e\ectro_> ikonia: but doesnt run as sudeo
<MrPink> should work ?
<e\ectro_> ikonia: sudo
<ikonia> MrPink no, "jpg; do sudo convert blah blah"
<xsacha> user__: the problem is that it is so customisable that you get lost and you're not sure where to go to change what you want
<ikonia> e\ectro_: thats nodd
<Yoriel> neopsych i edite: it dont work
<ikonia> nodd
<xsacha> user__: can change everything.
<ikonia> odd
<anthem> hai
<anthem> newbie
<anthem> nih
<Bo^Dick> can i install ubuntu before windows if i want a dual boot system?
<MrPink> ok I'll try that, thanks
<user__> so how do you change the icons for pdfs?
<anthem> ada yg tau penganti mathtype di ubuntu apa ya
<Pici> Bo^Dick: Its easier if you have windows installed first.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: you can, but you'll find it easier to do it the other way around
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: what for?
<e\ectro_> ikonia: I know, trying to create a post install script for some headless installs I have
<hammer123> bo^dick..if u r a noob...better to install windows then ubuntu
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: due to partitioning issues?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: boot loader basiclly
<hammer123> just like me...simple procedute
<Pici> !id | anthem
<ubotu> anthem: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ikonia> hammer123 1.) noob is derogatory 2.) don't use text speak - clear english is easier
<Yoriel> Bo^Dick>	because windows rewrite the MBR
<anthem> ok2
<pwnt-> My upgrade to gutsy has been running since yesterday
<Yoriel> as linux do the same when write the boot
<ikonia> Pici: your language knowledge is second to know
<ikonia> none
<pwnt-> and yet its not even 80%
<user__> so nobody can help me? I don't want to spend lots of money for windows!
<pwnt-> user__: why would you waste money for windows?
<xsacha> Bo^Dick: either: install windows, install ubuntu   - or - install ubuntu, install windows, install GRUB
<ikonia> user__ people have helpd you and you have just complained and keep "threatening" to just use windows
<vega|> Its better to install Windows first
<pwnt-> ikonia: lol
<Norrel> none gives a * if you change to windows
<tushyd> hey, I have a nvidia 8600 lappy and for some reason the beryl minimize and unminimize animations are choppy as hell. Everything else is fine, like wobbly windows and cube
<tushyd> any ideas?
<Stiev2> Hi, I've got a problem with my LVM. My server has a 40GB IDE drive as the boot drive, and two 500GB SATA's in an LVM. When I add new SATA drives to the LVM, the LVM thinks it only has 20GB left, when in actuality it has an extra 500GB (new drive). From what I've read, the new kernel places all IDE drives in the sd* format, along with the SATA drives. Unfortunatly, every time I plug or unplug a SATA drive, the IDE takes the end sd* spot. He
<xsacha> user__ let me get this straight, you are going to change to windows because you cant work out how to change one icon?
<Yoriel> Bo^Dick> is more easy install windows first, and i recomend u study the partitions for your hdd
<iceschade> haha... It's really sad when users think it's "threatening" to say "I might end up just going back to Windows..."
<pwnt-> ahaha
<ikonia> Stiev2 how many vollume groups do you have
<iceschade> Not like I really care, that's your choice.
<aTypical> xsacha, don't go trying to make sense of this now.  ;-)
<Stiev2> ikonia: one
<pwnt-> I hope he go for lindows
<Alfadir_> how do I uninstall steam via wine so I can use it in crossover instead?
<Stiev2> the one LVM is the two 500'S
<Yoriel> Alfadir_: delete the buttle
<miked> ghost solution suite is TRASH
<Yoriel> Alfadir_: bottle
<miked> fyi
<ikonia> Stiev2 and you did a pvcreate on the new device
<Stiev2> yes
<Pici> Alfadir_: You should have an 'uninstall' entry in your wine menu folder.
<Alfadir_> how do I do that? I just installed linux a few days ago
<Meroigo> hardware 3D acceleration brokes with my ati card if I have two monitors with xinerama in xorg.conf. If I only have one monitor, 3D works fine. How can i fix it?
<ikonia> Stiev2 and vgdisplay - how many devices does it show
<Alfadir_> it just says steam, Pici
<Stiev2> the new 500GB was added with no problems, and files were copied to it
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: why tho, i'm just curious because steam & css works perfect w/ wine for me.
<Pici> Alfadir_: Do you have a Wine menu folder?
<Alfadir_> pwnt-, I got no sound and lag in steam via wine:(
<Alfadir_> Pici, yeah
<Yoriel> Alfadir_: look in home
<ikonia> Stiev2 ? files where copied to it ? how many disks does vgdisplay show ?
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: strange, what version of wine do you have. "wine --version"
<Pici> Alfadir_: Is there  a uninstall icon there?
<Stiev2> it shows three devices
<xsacha> Meroigo: with the method of getting 2 screens you are using, the second screen probably doesnt have Direct Rendering meaning no 3d
<ikonia> Stiev2 ok - so when you do a vgdisplay -v how much space does it show available in PE
<MrPink> iokona: Hmm now it asked for my root pw and it worked, as far as it was doing something, but after it was done loadng I cant tell any change... is there a way to see what exactly the program is doing ?
<henry_> hi
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: you can uninstall from menu > wine > steam > uninstall
<Alfadir_> pwnt-, wine-0.9.46
<ikonia> MrPink you wrote it
<Alfadir_> Pici, no there isnt
<ikonia> MrPink your changing the size of all the jpeg images
<Pici> Alfadir_: hold on, let me find the command
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: okay hm, look try this before uninstalling, give me some changes in the configuration and it might work
<Alfadir_> ty
<Stiev2> 15
<MrPink> ikonia: Yeah that is what it should do, but the size is the same as before
<henry_> what are you on about
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: write "winecfg" then go to audio, what do you checked there?
<ikonia> Stiev2 15 PE free ? that can't be right
<Mahariya> If I learn Ubuntu, does it mean that I know other linuxes also - ReHat, Gentoo, Debian
<Meroigo> xsacha, yeah... does 3D break on the whole system then?
<Stiev2> lol- that's what I'm saying
<ikonia> MrPink run convert manually against one file then see what it does
<ikonia> Mahariya no
<Stiev2> my 40GB only has 15 free, I believe
<MrPink> ok, one sec
<Alfadir_> pwnt-, it said no audiodriver was selected so it selected OSS driver:P
<xsacha> Meroigo: just the second monitor
<henry_> eh?
<ikonia> Stiev2 show me the output of vgdisplay -v vg00 in a pastebin please
<Stiev2> ok, can I pm you?
<SuperLag> Are there alternative mirrors that are still official? I'm getting only 10-20k/sec from the main us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror
<Alfadir_> pwnt-, but that dosnt explain the lag I experienced:/
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: change that to ALSA
<ikonia> Stiev2 best in a pastebin so I can re-refecnces it
<xsacha> Meroigo: some 3d things may try to work on both monitors though and stop if they cant get on to the second monitor
<klumpe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: maybe you havent followed a new installation guide when you start installing steam w/ wine
<Meroigo> xsacha, well, it's broken everywhere. If i run glxgears it doesn't turn smoothly,and yes, if i take that window to the extra screen, it's black. but still, hardware 3D are broken after installing another screen
<Alfadir_> okay thanks, pwnt-
<Veros> hello?
<ikonia> hello back
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: there are few settings you need to follow, so that steam runs smooth. also depends on your hardware if its supported for the game...
<Pici> Alfadir_: run this application from alt-f2 or the terminal: uninstaller
<Veros> how different are Ubuntu and other linuxes?
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: np. try ALSA sound, then try to run steam, see what will happen
<SpiderPig> how do i change the icon pictures? and i know how to change them seperately but how do i change for example that all *.mp3 files will have a certain icon picture?
<Stiev2> ikonia: is vg00 supposed to be where my vg goes?
<ikonia> Veros thats a generic statment, very different for some, not so different for others
<Alfadir_> okay, thanks for all the help:)
<TheWood> Veros you need to be more specific
<ikonia> Stiev2 yes, what ever your volume group name is, default is vg00
<xsacha> Meroigo: work still being done in that area.. im lucky i only have one screen hehee
<UberPsyX> what channel can i join for advice on ubuntu applications?
<Veros> What I wanna know, when I learn ubuntu, do I get knowledge for other linux-OSes?
<ikonia> UberPsyX: your in the right place
<ikonia> Veros not really no
<MrPink> ikonia: when I do it on one file it works...
<ikonia> Veros only very generic
<xsacha> Meroigo: if you have nvidia, you should be able to get it working perfect
<Yoriel> i cant put my resolution in 1024 x 768
<Pici> !debian | Veros
<ubotu> Veros: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<pwnt-> Veros: linux-distro basics? Yeah.
<ikonia> hang on
<Stiev2> ikonia: how do I do a pastebin?
<ikonia> !pastebin > stiev2
<Yoriel> my video is a GF FX5200 DDR TV DVI
<UberPsyX> ikonia, oo ok thanks, can you recomend a good video editor that allows you to record off webcam and microphone?
<ikonia> UberPsyX I've no idea, I dont do that sort of thing, sorry
<genii> Veros: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Linux_distributions
<pwnt-> Veros: I mean you will have fully idea of linux, if ubuntu your first? then you'll have a good idea of how linux in total works. and the next distro you gonna use will be so easy to learn.
<pike_> Veros: basically yes. the same gnome desktop environment or kde is present in most os default installs. also the termial stuff will be the same except the package management
<Yoriel> who can help me to find the correct driver
<Veros> are applications intercompatibles between different distros?
<UberPsyX> ikonia, ok np
<Yoriel> ?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Yoriel
<ubotu> Yoriel: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Yoriel> yes
<Stiev2> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39646/
<ikonia> MrPink: http://pastebin.com/m21fa12fb
<Alfadir_> pwnt-, no audio and I tried audio test in the cfg but it said failed on bouth ALSA and OSS
<Meroigo> xsacha, i don't. i just have ati. :) gona try mergedfb and see if that works.
<niki_> Hello
<ikonia> Stiev2 you have a logical volume thats eating up all your space
<ikonia> Stiev2: lvol0 is 1.3TB
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: I'd suggest you to follow an installation guide from the scratch. because it works perfect for me.
<Stiev2> ikonia: ?
<Stiev2> yes
<roaet> What is a quick way to synchronize time?
<ikonia> Stiev2 thats why you've only got a bit free
<pwnt-> Alfadir_: check your notice
<Stiev2> brand new 500GB that was just added recently
<roaet> (in the terminal?)
<Alfadir_> okay, pwnt- :) ty
<ikonia> Stiev2 so whats the problem
<Stiev2> my drives show up as not having that space (in programs such as webmin)
<ikonia> Stiev2 what drive ?
<xsacha> Meroigo: ok the thing is that your ati card will have a maximum texture size of 2048x2048
<vince__> Are the Myspace users present here experimenting the same problem as me? I can't detach the "standalone player" on music pages with firefox. Is anyone familiar to this issue?
<Stiev2> I'm sorry, my LVM shows up as not having enough space
<xsacha> Meroigo: so it wont work if your resolutions are above 1024
<grjemo> I'm trying to install Ubuntu. I checked the disc for errors and it says there are errors in 12 files! It says press any key to reboot. What can I do to fix the files?
<Stiev2> it only shows 60MB left, but the drive is brand new
<dorto> roaet: Right-click on date applet on top panel, select Adjust Date and Time -> Synchronise Now
<MrPink> ikonia so it doesn't work to just replace the old files ?
<RB2> hi, can someone tell me how i change the console resolution (im using ubuntu without X) ^
<MrPink> the new script worked, but it created a bunch of new files
<roaet> dorto: I'm in command line. I can't do that. :(
<niki_> Question, how can you manually assign a lease to a mac address?
<ikonia> MrPink: no idea, just took a glance at the man page, the new files should be resized for you
<dorto> roaet: woops :)
<xsacha> Meroigo: if you can cope with 2x 1024x768, you can have dual monitor 3d working fine
<ikonia> Stiev2 you've not extended the file system on the lvm
<ikonia> Stiev2 have you done an lvextend
<niki_> i need a different lease time for one address than for others
<ikonia> Stiev2: I assume so
<Alucardx86> anyone know how to enable dvd playback in 7.10?
<Meroigo> xsacha, bleh, i don't want that =/ i want 1280x1024 on each..
<xsacha> :(
<Veros> are applications intercompatible between different distros?
<Imsdle> Hi all.. i don't understand this line Set iTunes to use a virtual desktop in winecfg, also set wininet.dll to "native".
<ikonia> Stiev2 n, they hav to be packaged for the right distro
<ikonia> !offtopic >veros
<Alucardx86> ??
<xsacha> Veros: as long as source code is available
<Stiev2> ikonia: but I did that- sudo lvextend -l 467GB (or something like that)
<ikonia> Stiev2: ignore that
<Stiev2> lol
<Stiev2> k
<Alucardx86> hello everyone
<ikonia> Stiev2 thats right, so you've extended the volume, you've not extended the file system
<xsacha> Veros: should be able to get any linux application on any linux distro
<ikonia> Stiev2 you need to extend the file system
<Stiev2> ah
<Stiev2> ok
<Alucardx86> i need to install amarok, and dvd playback but it hasnt work on 7.10
<Stiev2> so how do I extend the filesystem? fsextend?
<ikonia> Stiev2 you created a file system on small disk, so now the disk is bigger the file system will stop before the end
<ikonia> Stiev2 see the difference
<grjemo> No one is answering me! Can anyone help me.
<grjemo> ?
<ikonia> Stiev2: is it an ext3 file system
<LadyNikon> grjemo: patience
<Stiev2> ikonia: yes
<Stiev2> all of them are ext3
<xsacha> grjemo: can you burn the cd again?
<xsacha> or not rewritable?
<Alucardx86> cmon guys help!!!
<xsacha> grjemo: oh, the disk
<Trist_an> Anyone running KDE could explain me how to have round buttons like for example in Xchat my button for Ubuntu Servers is just a plain square and it looks quite ugly
<frylock^> hi. just installed ubuntu feisty 7.04 on an intel celeron 667mhz, trying to work with edimax ww 7318Ug wireless network adaptor (usb, not pci). i removed all encryption from my router. when i plug in the adaptor i see my network, but when i click, it attempts to login for a few minutes and then gives up.
<ikonia> Alucardx86 drop the attitude
<grjemo> xsacha: I will burn it onto a new cd
<xsacha> grjemo: with fsck?
<grjemo> xsacha: fsck?
<foxiness> i want two thing 1-return default ubuntu-desktop 2-remove kde stuff, who can guide me?
<frylock^> hi. just installed ubuntu feisty 7.04 on an intel celeron 667mhz, trying to work with edimax ww 7318Ug wireless network adaptor (usb, not pci). i removed all encryption from my router. when i plug in the adaptor i see my network, but when i click, it attempts to login for a few minutes and then gives up. tried to follow this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236, but after modprobe -v rt73, wlan0 still doesn't show in ifconfig
<ikonia> Stiev2: with you in a minute
<grjemo> xsacha: whats that?
<xsacha> hard drive you mean?
<Alucardx86> sry
<xsacha> grjemo: is it your hard drive or your ubuntu cd with the errors?
<Trist_an> I think it has something to do with gtk application
<Alucardx86> i just want some help with dvd playback in ubuntu 7.10
<grjemo> I think its my ubuntu cd.
<Stiev2> ikonia: ok
<esa_> hey
<grjemo> xsacha:i think its my cd
<ikonia> Alucardx86 1.) read the topic 2.) join the correct channel 3.) ask the question politly and wait for a response 4.) don't hassle people and start complaining
<xsacha> grjemo: if its a rewritable cd just reburn with a slower speed
<esa_> I am locking my wifi card on channel 6, could be its hopping by channels?
<Alucardx86> topic?
<ikonia> Alucardx86: people give their time for free and you moaning about a slow response in the wrong channel for something thats documented on the help page when you open firefox on gusty is rude
<grjemo> xsacha: Its not rewritabe. what speed should I burn at?
<Alucardx86> ok sry everyone
<erUSUL> ubotu tell Alucardx86 about gutsy | Alucardx86 see priv msg from ubotu
<Alucardx86> youre right
<Alucardx86> im sry
<esa_> Anybody?
<xsacha> grjemo: well for me i can burn at full speed, but if you have issues, try reducing it slightly (maybe half of what you normally burn at?)
<ikonia> esa_ anybody what ?
<grjemo> xsacha: ill try
<esa_> ikonia, I am locking my wifi card on channel 6, could be some program make it to jump another channel ?
<xsacha> grjemo: if the cd isnt rewritable and it doesnt work (because of errors), use it as a coaster for your drinks
<peepsalot> i can't get this damn update manager to stop pulsating in my taskbar.  it's incredibly annoying
<ikonia> iwconfig
<ikonia> esa_ iwconfig
<esa_> ikonia,: i idid many times
<xsacha> peepsalot: i just right click, quit and then i choose never run on startup
<ikonia> Stiev2: resize2fs
<xsacha> never saw it again
<Alucardx86> i havent found any documentation on the ubuntu page
<mihaX14> peepsalot: jist update :D
<a|K|a> does anyone know how in the shell I can copy muliple numbered files?  I want to copy photos_3_1.jpg,  photos_3_2.jpg, photos_3_3.jpg  to photos_4_1.jpg,photos_4_2.jpg,photos_4_3.jpg
<a|K|a> how can copy and keep part of the filename?
<a|K|a> is there some command?
<roaet> exit
<roaet> oops
<xsacha> a|K|a: cp photos*.jpg /dir/ect/ory/
<erUSUL> a|K|a: cp photos* /destination/folder/
<peepsalot> xsacha, mihaX14 well i mean, i was doing an update.  it was just taking forever.  you know when some window does an update, and it pulsates in the taskbar to show that something happend?  you can usually just clikc to it once, and it will stop pulsstaing, but not the update manager
<frylock^> also, i'm plugging in the cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM
<xsacha> peepsalot: odd :\
<a|K|a> I want to copy the images into the same dir but change the first number
<peepsalot> the update finally finished though, it took over an hour on this crappy connection
<ikonia> Stiev2: fyi: you can also specify --resize-fs with lvextend
<ikonia> Stiev2: sorry --resizefs
<a|K|a> so copy photos_3_*.jpg to photos_4_*.jpg
<ikonia> Stiev2: but thats for future refernce
<Pici> a|K|a: Thats a bit more complciated, The folks in #bash should help you figure that out, it will involve writing a script.
<a|K|a> hrmm
<a|K|a> hrmm was hoping I could string some commands together
<ikonia> a|K|a: you can
<ikonia> a|K|a: the guys in 'bash will help you
<ikonia> #bash
<erUSUL> a|K|a: check the bash man page about wildcards
<Pici> a|K|a: Thats the same thing as a script ;)
<a|K|a> word :)
<a|K|a> thanks guys
<ikonia> Stiev2: does that make sense ?
<frylock^> i'm plugging in the ubuntu cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM, but the autorun clearly recognizes it. how to fix?
<Shapeshifter> which vnc viewer would you recommend instead of the standart vncviewer in ubuntu? It is kinda... crappy. especially the scrollbars...
<ctothej> im having issues with transfering files over my network using smb. My network connection just drops during outbound transfer (it seems I can transfer from the shares without problems). I've tried smbfs and fusesmb. I changed the frame sizes from my NAS server. I have another machine with feisty that works perfectly using smbfs. I think it might be the network driver for my network card on this computer. Any help? How would i go about checki
<OleMoudi> how easy is going to be to upgrade from feisty to gutsy when released? I have to install ubuntu and if I will have to reinstall it completely on Oct 18 I prefer to wait and dont install nothing today
<angry747> <frylock^> -- What are you trying to do?
<ikonia> OleMoudi: it will upgrade, but I like clean installs for a know solid base
<Pici> OleMoudi: There will be a process within Feisty to just upgrade.  You won't need to re-install.
<ikonia> known
<Azzmodan> Ubuntu should work fine with USB audio?
<ikonia> Azzmodan if its supported, yes
<OleMoudi> Pici, thats nice, thanks
<erUSUL> OleMoudi: basically when gutsy comes out the update manager will offer you the upgrade automatically
<Stiev2> ikonia: sorry, I got pulled away- I'm going back through those you just sent
<Azzmodan> ikonia, it's the "Microsoft Digital Sound System" I hope someone added support for it out of pure spite :)
<ikonia> Stiev2 no problem
<ikonia> Stiev2 just wanted to make sure I'd been clear
<thesaint4444> can anyone share an '/etc/network/interfaces' that uses ip aliasing? - multiple external ip addresses on the same ethernet card... i want to make sure I get it right....
<mailavj> how can i play VCDs in fiesty fawn.?
<Stiev2> ikonia: I think it's working- I did a 'sudo resize2fs /dev/mapper/satavg-lvol0', and it's running right now
<ikonia> Stiev2 bang on, well done
<xsacha> a|K|a:  rename s/3_/4_/ photos_*   <-- in directory you moved to?
<foxiness> how can i return default ubuntu-desktop to original way?
<RaD|Tz> mx. mirrors are slow to
<ikonia> foxiness re-install
<Stiev2> ikonia: how long do you think it's going to take?
<Shapeshifter> is there a vnc viewer for ubuntu that has real scroll bars?
<ikonia> Stiev2 adding an extra 500 gig, dunno, 1 hour
<inunova> where i could put that acpi off ?
<mailavj> please help me.. How can i play VCDs in fiesty fawn
<grjemo> xsacha: It didn't burn at the speed I told it to. Now there are more errors.
<foxiness> ikonia: right click on synaptic on ubuntu-desktop and reinstall to fix it?
<xsacha> gr :\ used a rewritable this time?
<frylock^> need to perform sdo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`. i'm plugging in the ubuntu cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM, but the autorun clearly recognizes it. how to fix?
<Azzmodan> oh here am I looking at how to install this audio thing, but it seems it was already auto detected and recognized as an audio device
<ikonia> foxiness I think you'll find that won't work, I meant re-install ubuntu
<Stiev2> ikonia: lol- I'm connected through ssh and running this from work, so I'm just trying to figure out how long i need to stay within wireless range...
<Meroigo> i don't remember who I chatted with, but now I use MergedFB for dual monitors and it works much better than xinerama =) and was much easier to set up. and I can have 1280x1024 on each monitor, but 3D doesn't work on the half right part of the right screen :P and desktop effects is buggy so i guess I won't be using beryl/compiz in 7.10 :/
<ikonia> Stiev2 I'd guess about an hour
<foxiness> ikonia: this not ubuntu way :)
<ikonia> Stiev2: actually no - less
<ikonia> foxiness yes it is
<xsacha> Meroigo: yeah i know
<inunova> i got problem with that acpi error where i should turn that off ?
<ikonia> foxiness there is no "reset to default" button
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Pici] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vince__> I can't detach the "standalone player" on MySpace music pages with firefox. Is anyone familiar to this issue?
<xsacha> Meroigo: the texture size is only 2048, so everything over that (the extra 512 pixels on the right hand side) wont be 3d
<ikonia> Stiev2 about 30 minutes, as its only resizing the remaining 500 gig
<foxiness> ikonia: you win :) u bet me
<xsacha> Meroigo: that makes compiz go whacky
<grjemo> xsacha: all my disks are -R grr.
<xsacha> grjemo: lol
<Meroigo> okay, so it was that that ou meant, I thought you meant that it was impossible to have higher resolution than 1024 on each :P
<kevinly> hi again
<Stiev2> ikonia: great! thanks again for all your help!
<kevinly> i havea  boot problem
<grjemo> xsacha: any ideas?
<xsacha> just very annoying if you dont use 1024
<ikonia> Stiev2 welcome,
<holycow> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<xsacha> grjemo: nup :( why doesnt it burn at right speed?
<frylock^> need to perform sdo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`. i'm plugging in the ubuntu cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM, but the autorun clearly recognizes it. how to fix?
<foxiness> ikonia: its nice to chat with u,have nice day
<ikonia> foxiness: thanks
<Meroigo> xsacha, so it will be impossible for me to use desktop effects while using mergedFB?
<Meroigo> ever
<xsacha> Meroigo: not if you use 1024x768
<Pici> frylock^: is the cdrom mounted?
<grjemo> xsacha: No idea. I'll try again. I'm using InfraRecorder. What a waste of cds.
<Meroigo> okay
<vasudeva> i changed the root password on my ubuntu box, and now root's cron jobs won't run anymore. any idea why?
<Pici> frylock^: do you see it when you type `mount` on the terminal?
<kevinly> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<xsacha> grjemo: yeah invest in some rewritables
<kevinly> how do i fix that ^
<D4N`> you tell me ;)
<erUSUL> !ttyerror | kevinly
<ubotu> kevinly: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<Meroigo> is there a command I can run in the terminal to check what Hz rate my screens are running in right now?
<Pth_Ezekiel> hello world
<erUSUL> Meroigo: check the monitors OSD
<KJM> hi there
<Meroigo> oh, there. :) thanks erUSUL  :P
<kevinly> erUSUL: thanks
<grjemo> xsacha: I'm going to try again now. I would usually choose max, but last time I chose 24. The highest it can go is 48. What would be a good speed?
<xsacha> grjemo: try 12 to be safe
<Meroigo> my left screen that is connected to DVI through DVI->VGA converter flimmers a bit.. and it's not as sharp as my right screen. But, they are two different screens so the left one maybe isn't as good as the right.. :o
<xsacha> grjemo: do your cds say what speed they prefer on them?
<Zambezi> I found a "bug" in Ubuntu Feisty. How can I contact a developer without making a bugreport?
<Shapeshifter> btw I just found out there's xvnc4viewer which is great and has real scroll bars. why is this old vncviewer crap installed by default??
<grjemo> xsacha: No, it just says 1 to 52.
<Pici> Zambezi: Why dont you want to file a bug report?
<vince__> Zambezi, that is what bug reports are here for...
<grjemo> xsacha:ill try 12, i have the time
<bododo> hi folks :)
<Zambezi> Pici, Cause I don't see it as a bug.
<bododo> need some help for my feisty on my ibbok
<zengen> I'm trying to checkinstall with pidgin and when it gets to installing the .deb package I get an error: 'trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/ld', which is also in binutils'.  Any ideas on how to fix it?
<saskia> mein kleiner zorro
<saskia> 
<saskia> hgk
<Pici> Zambezi: File it anyway.
<saskia> hjkl
<frylock^> need to perform sdo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`. i'm plugging in the ubuntu cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM, but the autorun clearly recognizes it. how to fix?
<saskia> hello
<bododo> anyone got twfingerscroll working on an ibook G4?
<Pici> Zambezi: If they don't like it they'll just mark it as invalid, or mark it as a feature request.
<Zambezi> Pici, I can PM it to you to see if you think it's necassary to file it?
<saskia> im not speck english im speck german
<Pici> !de | saskia
<ubotu> saskia: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Pici> Zambezi: sure
<saskia> _
<saskia> hallo
<Shapeshifter> lol saskia. geh nach #ubuntu-de ich helf dir dort
<bododo> anyone got wifi working on a airportextreme guys :(
<bododo> i have a very bad signal
<Azzmodan> What's a good audio player for gnome?
<saskia> ok und wie komm ich dahin
<Shapeshifter> du musst anstatt #ubuntu einfach #ubuntu-de joinen
<bododo> saskia: was ber #ubuntu-de ?
<Shapeshifter> (saskia doesnt get how to join a channel....)
<bododo> Azzmodan: mplayer?
<Pici> Shapeshifter: tell him/her how please.
<Shapeshifter> saskia: der channel #ubuntu-de auf diesem server
<saskia> #ubuntu.de
<Dr_willis>  /join #whatever.channel.you.want
<frylock^> need to perform sdo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`. i'm plugging in the ubuntu cd-rom and writing sudo apt-cdrom add, but it says it can't find the CD-ROM, but the autorun clearly recognizes it. how to fix?
<Pici> saskia: /j #ubuntu-de
<scag> What is the command to check the the details of my CPU?
<Agrajag> saskia: /join #ubuntu-de
<ctothej> where can I file a bug report concerning the sky2 driver for Marvell Yukon NIC cards?
<grjemo> xsacha: when i tell it to go 12, its going in 20s and 30s. when i said 24, it went in 20s
<pike_> Azzmodan: a good light player is xmms  bmp is a newer version of it
<saskia> ich check dat nicht bin hier das erstemal
<xsacha> scag: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pike_> Azzmodan: alot like the old winamp
<Shapeshifter> saskia: tipp ein: /j #ubuntu-de
<xsacha> grjemo: what program?
<Pici> frylock^: I've already asked you, is the cdrom mounted? do you see an entry for if you type `mount` in a terminal?
<bododo> anyone uses ubuntu on an ibook G4 here, please?
<xsacha> grjemo: k3b?
<grjemo> xsacha: infrarecorder
<js_> whats the next version of ubuntu calleD?
<Originooo> where to put irssi scripts to be autoloaded?  ~/.irssi/scripts ??
<xsacha> grjemo: try another?
<CPrgmSwR2> gutsy
<xsacha> js_ hardy heron
<xsacha> js_ after gutsy gibbon
<DShepherd> !media | Azzmodan
<ubotu> Azzmodan: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pici> Originooo: ~/.irssi/scripts and then symlink them into ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/
<scag> Originooo: ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun (Or just copy a symlink to that directory)
<Dr_willis> Originooo,  the irssi home page has a huge example of scripts and docs. :)
<grjemo> xsacha:i will if this doesn't work. im about to try the disc
<kst> Azzmodan maybe try gmusicbrowser, it's by far the best browser i've tried so far :)
<Originooo> Pici, scag: thx
<kst> err player, not browser* :)
<Dr_willis> we need an IRC window open during the isntall. :) so people can chat while it installs.
<kst> :)
<bododo> still no PPC arround :'(
<xsacha> Dr_willis: while its installing there wouldnt be any issues tho.. atleast very few.. and theyd be seeing all these people complaining about issues, they'd cancel install
<Azzmodan> kst, gmusicbrowser looks quite nice, I'll go check that out
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  :) is that good or bad?
<`assioma`> hi, some help for a bluetooth headset?
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  i rember the old days of isntallers having Tetris, or Solitare while you installed.
<kst> Azzmodan make sure you read the guide, there you'll discover all the cool things about using it :) and the tray feature is a must! makes life a lot easier
<xsacha> Dr_willis: maybe a #ubuntu-installer channel
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  yea. good idea.
<`assioma`> nobody?
<xsacha> Dr_willis: have a game of Enemy Territory: Quake Wars play while installing (might make install take 5x longer though, they wont care)
<Dr_willis> or a web browser with links to beginner guides. :)  and FAQ links.
<mihaX14> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<`assioma`> it's some more complicated
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  Faq #1 - 'how to i install  " Enemy Territory: Quake Wars "  on ubuntu... '  :)
<Dr_willis> xsacha,   i need to get that game. or should i save my $$ for the Orange box Halflife2 heh.
<kst> get cnq3 and q3 cpma mod, all you need for a blast :)
<UberGeekInc> Dr_willis: ET is great
<kst> and tuxracer ofc :p
<`assioma`> my system crashes when i try to use my bt headset, but the pairing process works fine
<Azzmodan> Ubuntu detected my audio when I plugged it in, it also shows the correct type of device in the volume mixer but alsa mixer gives alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<grjemo> xsacha: whats a good program i could use?
<`assioma`> nobody with the same trouble?
<SpiderPig> how do you put the clock on the desktop? clock screen net?
<UberGeekInc> spiderpig: you mean like xclock?
<JEFFmasterFlex> SpiderPig:  gdesklets
<SpiderPig> i mean the gnome clock
<SuperLag> good grief... is there a faster Ubuntu security mirror?
<xsacha> SuperLag: change the country tag
<Pici> SpiderPig: On the panel?
<foxiness> am using vbox last ver,but still there old addition on the guest "xp" even if i remove it form the system "the icon still there on task bar",how can i remove it?
<SpiderPig> right on the wallpaper
<SpiderPig> in the middle of the screen
* drewzf sneers at #linux
<Pici> SpiderPig: There isnt anything built in for that, you'd need a gdesklet or other program.
<garette> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<SpiderPig> pici kthanksbuy
<SuperLag> xsacha: I don't see any flag specified? what do you mean?
<garette> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`assioma`> alessio@alessio-laptop:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:0C:55:D8:14:11
<`assioma`> Password:
<`assioma`> Can't get device information: Success
<`assioma`> what does it mean?
<xsacha> SuperLag: nevermind, i just meant in the /etc/apt/sources.list
* SpiderPig just want to inform everybody taht skype released a official version of skype for linux today and has a package for ubuntu feisty fawn
<SuperLag> xsacha: right. I'm looking there. I just don't see any country flag
<thesaint4444> when adding an ip alias to /network/interfaces i.e. eth:0 should it have anything other than the ip address and netmask defined?
<grjemo> xsacha: what burning program do you use?
<xsacha> SuperLag: i mean like au. infront for australia
<usser> ls
<lyecdevf> How do I mount a floppy in Feisty Fawn?
<Yoriel> floppy is obsolete
<Shapeshifter> Is there a command line option that tells the application to start maximised?
<dettoaltrimenti> im having a problem with my ubuntu laptop, it won't start up. I think it may be a hardware problem, but anyways: when I try to boot from the live cd, my computer freezes at "Running /scripts/init -premount". Any ideas?
<[Thom] > Anyone in here use trac? trac-admin gives me "Command Failed" every time no matter what I do, any ideas?
<EbilPhish> lyecdevf:  Does double clicking on the "Floppy Drive" icon in nautilus>computer work?
<lyecdevf> Yeah it works!
<gorlak> anyone know why my ubuntu 7.04 wont see DVDs (commercial or self burned) yet the drive is a dvd-rom, it worked under windows, im able to see CD's information, but the folders are empty,?
<jo2> could someone help,so what do i actually need to install to make k3b installable
<xsacha> gorlak: is the dvd being mounted?
<EbilPhish> jo2: If you install k3b it should install everyting it needs at the same time
<erUSUL> jo2: apt will take care of what is needed to make k3b instalable
<Pici> [Thom] : Try in #trac
<gorlak> CDs are automatically, how would i force the dvd to mount?
<jo2> so apt-get install pkgnamehere?
<[Thom] > Pici: I have been, nobody is in there and I'm stuck.
<Whitor> jo2: yep
<Pici> [Thom] : hmm... ##linux?
<jo2> says cant find
<erUSUL> jo2: or use synaptic or Apps>Add remove ;)
<ithicine> m6mhdmrxqq
<jo2> i am , it tells me it is unable to install it
<Whitor> jo2: sudo apt....
<ithicine> nyah!  How many keyboards can there possibly be on this table!?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu and apt makes installing stuff easy :) once ya learn the basics
<erUSUL> jo2: paste the exact error in a pastebin
<erUSUL> ubotu tell jo2 about paste | jo2 see priv msg from ubotu
<jo2> coo thanks
<jo2> works now
<Whitor> sudo ?
<zengen> I'm using checkinstall with pidgin and I keep getting errors that the .deb install is trying to overwrite files.  I've been using the --exclude option, but it just keeps adding more files I need to exclude.  Is there an easier way to do this?
<Jamesinator> When attempting to install dante-server, dpkg fails with this error: dante[0] : fixsettings(): no internal address given
<usser> zengen the latest pidgin doesnt work with checkinstall
<zengen> usser: thank you
<Mr-Nilsen> does anyone know why X fail to load with ati mobility radeon x1400 ?
<usser> zengen use the standard make install procedure
<SpiderPig> i use gnome-terminal. is there any other that perhaps look a little better`
<SpiderPig> ?
<usser> zengen although there was some patch for checkinstall, i dont remember where i saw it
<SpiderPig> i want a terminal that i can configure a little more. i want it transparant etc
<RichW> I need help! libcupsys2 appears to conflict with cupsys - E: /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu4_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/libcupsys2/CREDITS.txt', which is also in package libcupsys2
<Pici> SpiderPig: Gnome terminal can be tranparent, check the 'edit current profile' menu item
<usser> Spider_Pig get yakuake, its a quake-style terminal
<RichW> anyone got any ideas?
<dv____> hello
<Jamesinator> When attempting to install dante-server, dpkg fails with this error: dante[0] : fixsettings(): no internal address given
<SpiderPig> usser thanks sir
<bittin> hi
<LM1> anyone know why firefox is so laggy in ubuntu but perfect in windows
<RichW> oh sorry its gutsy and i should be in +1 i forgot
<dv____> join #ubuntu+1
<LM1> I can even run it in wine and its not so laggy
<dv____> er
<dv____> :)
<LM1> *_*
<winge-d_angel> LM1, define laggy...
<usser> LM1 firefox in wine u perv ))
<LM1> lol
<usser> dv____ 115th
<EbilPhish> LM1:  You could try swiftfox
<winge-d_angel> LM1, its fast here for me :-D what exactly is lagging?
<LM1> laggy like it slows down to a crawl, and you have to wait 5 seconds to close the window
<usser> dv____ arggg 15th
<LM1> yeah I tried swiftfox same deal
<jo2> are these packages precompiled?
<LM1> ive got a nice system AMD 5000+ (65nm) 2GB DDR800
<SpiderPig> is there other than yakuake consols?
<Jamesinator> LM1: Did you have Java / Flash / any media objects up when its lagging?
<EbilPhish> Firefox is a bit of a pain for me too, javascript and flash can cause it to freeze
<SpiderPig> usser yakuake looks nice. is there others?
<xsacha> LM1: router doesnt support IPV6?
<LM1> yes flash seems to be an issue also
<EbilPhish> LM1:  Using any extensions?
<usser> dv____ is it a x86 ubuntu install?
<LM1> none that I don't use in windows
<Jamesinator> LM1: My FF runs "okayish" in Ubuntu, but Flash or media plugins cause it to slow down to a crawl, and finally crash
<ithicine> The latest version of Adobe Flashplayer for Linux appears to have addressed the locking issue
<dv____> yes
<usser> dv____ cause i think i had something similar on my system it wasnt slow to a crawl but it was pretty slow
<LM1> I am running flash and java yes, but this happens on sites without those
<dv____> ?
<dv____> what are you talking about?
<usser> dv____ then i just updated to x86_64 and everything is back to normal
<LM1> firefox in wine seems fine
<Jamesinator> When attempting to install dante-server, dpkg fails with this error: dante[0] : fixsettings(): no internal address given
<INTit> is there a linux flash player for 64bit ?
<Pici> INTit: No.
<usser> dv____ the amd64 version and i386 versions of ubuntu
<xsacha> INTit: linux32 in 64-bit
<Pici> INTit: Theres way to use firefox 32bits with it though.
<dv____> usser, never asked about them? maybe you are confusing me with somebody else?
<Pici> !flash64 | INTit
<ubotu> INTit: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<EbilPhish> INTit:  Only gnash, which probably isn't that usable yet
<INTit> thanks
<finalbeta> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<usser> dv____ ahahah sorry, damn still lost in that bitchx irc
<pyrops> hoi
<bittin> Hi
<pyrops> could somebody explain to me how i can reset my "keyring" password
<devious`> i have a problem: my linux partition has suddenly gone RAW, so i cant boot from it. Why did this happen??
<frank__> nick frank81
<Ghismo> is there anyone who has installed cedega and tried to play world of warcraft?
<Jamesinator> When attempting to install dante-server, dpkg fails with this error: dante[0] : fixsettings(): no internal address given
<pyrops> could somebody explain to me how i can reset my "keyring" password... and could somebody run thru with me how to install ati drivers for ubuntu (vga: x1600)
<ale_> y98yh                               [
<andy_33> (:
<SuperLag> Ghismo: it's supposedly got some support with Codeweavers Crossover
<Jamesinator> There is no support channel. There is no support.
<SuperLag> bonehead
<Mr-Nilsen> pyrops: did X fail under live cd ?
<xsacha> SuperLag: crossover is just an old version of wine with windows dlls and a little config manager app
<pierrette> plop
<Ghismo> :-) i've never heard of codeweavers crossovers before
<fouad> how i can list all available wireless network in my area ?
<SuperLag> xsacha: I know it. I've used it.
<SuperLag> xsacha: and in their app list, they say that WoW works
<trogdor> hmm someone recommended using apt-build to compile my system with optimized flags. What does that mean/know of any how-to for that?
<Mr-Nilsen> can anyone please tell me why or maybe explain how or why X could fail when i ran the Live cd ?
<xsacha> SuperLag: yeah, it also works in cedega and normal wine
<ubuntu_> Oh Man! Why my gutsy installation frooze without any advice? It was downloading the language packages, I pressed "Ignore", and it just froozen!
<trogdor> Mr-Nilsen: set it to use xorg, check cd for defects, try frame buffering
<trogdor> Mr-Nilsen not xorg I meant vesa driver
<ubuntu_> In another time, It crashed while formating (xfs filesystem) my home partition
<pyrops> Mr-Nilsen: it installs and works, but now ive messed something up
<SuperLag> xsacha: never used Cedega, so I don't know what it is
<devious`> i have a problem: my linux partition has suddenly gone RAW, so i cant boot from it. Why did this happen??
<Mr-Nilsen> trogdor: I had to uninstall and reinstall xorg-ati  while i was runing th elive
<trogdor> ubuntu_: quit using weird partition types? I dunno
<Mr-Nilsen> the live *
<xsacha> SuperLag: like crossover but based on winex instead of wine
<ubuntu_> weird?
<pyrops> Mr-Nilsen: what is live?
<trogdor> Mr-Nilsen: yeah ati is aggravating like that, do you have one of those newer ones?
<lyecdevf> Xchat wont let me connect to any thing else but this channel
<Mr-Nilsen> pyrops: live = live cd or img
<xsacha> pyrops: live cd = not installed
<Mr-Nilsen> the img you dl from ubuntu.com
<Mr-Nilsen> I had to sit an config for hours since i installd ubuntu behind a nazi firewall and a big ass filter @ work.. wich ofc didn't have DHCP
<ganes1> how can i open rar file?
<Kaja> with unrar =)
<lyecdevf> The default IRC does not allow me to connect to any thing besides Ubuntu Server
<Mr-Nilsen> ^^.)
<acidchild> lyecdevf: What the hell is "default IRC"?
<Mr-Nilsen> lyecdevf: just connect a new server.. it wouldn't overwrite the previous one
<lyecdevf> Xchat
<miked> in nautilus when you use that connect to remote computer or shared disk, where does it mount that share on the FS?
<`Matir> lyecdevf, you can connect to any server you want
<acidchild> lyecdevf: control + T + /server irc.freenode.net ?
<pyrops> Mr-Nilsen:  no i dont
<acidchild> then close the othe tab
<acidchild> miked: check 'mount'
<pyrops> Mr-Nilsen: sorry yes i do have it installed but i wish to reinstall so that it will actually work normally
<acidchild> xchat --help
<acidchild> you could proby set the default host in the flags.
<Pasteija> best humor ever http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRfdK67z9d4
<miked> acidchild: not listed
<pyrops> Mr-Nilsen:  im talking about the ATI drivers, not the keyring
<lyecdevf> If I click connect it only gives me this many options but I want to connect to some other
<ganes1> Kaja:thanx..
<acidchild>   -a, --no-auto            Don't auto connect to servers
<Kaja> ganes1, you're welcome.
* acidchild spoon feeds miked 
<P_Kable> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
<P_Kable> WARNING: Local version: 0.90.2 Recommended version: 0.91.2
<P_Kable> anybody knows how to fix this ?
<P_Kable> please
<miked> acidchild: specifically smb mounts made are not listed with the mount command
<mirak> Hi
<mirak> after 4 years of daily linux usage I realise I am fed up entering my root password. Couldn't there be a way to just pop a window that ask if you want to take root privileges instead of having to enter each time your password ???
<genii> mirak: Edit the /etc/sudoers file accordingly
<kritzstapf> where to find GtkGLExt-Python-Bindings? i want to play chess in 3d mode ;)
<CSS> How do I connect to a server via SSH? Can it be done from Terminal?
<Lilacor> yes
<Lilacor> it must have sshd running
<mirak> genii: I know I can extend the root acces accross shells but that's not really what I want, since you lose a bit the warning
<Lilacor> and you must have a valid login/password for it
<genii> CSS: yes, just ssh -l name domain/IP
<kst> ssh -l<loginname> <server address>
<CSS> Yeah, it does, but how do I connect, is what I'm asking
<CSS> Okay
<kilts-R-us> noob question, will gutsy beta be able to be upgraded to stable through synaptic if i install it now?
<kritzstapf> "ssh name@address" works too ;)
<genii> mirak: there are a thousand things you can set in /etc/sudoers including what users never need to put a sudo password, how long it remembers you are in sudo etc etc etc
<kritzstapf> kilts-R-us: just update after the release and youve got the same packets as if you installed stable
<mirak> genii: and something like "be root  yes/no" ? :D
<kilts-R-us> thx
<CSS> genii: That worked. Thanks! :D
<mirak> genii: is there a gui to handle that ?
<genii> CSS: yer welcome
<genii> mirak: No gui tool for visudo equiv that i am aware
<mirak> I hate vi
<intr80> vi is awesome
<intr80> it is the best.
<xsacha> vim is soooo awesome
<xsacha> ive saved so much time thx to it
<xsacha> that and RSS feeds
<kritzstapf> mirak: visudo is using your favorite editor
<intr80> vi has big hurdles until it becomes useful, but is awesome once you get there
<genii> mirak: you can use whatever editor just do it in admin mode. There is extensive documentaion on all the things you can put in there from man sudoers   also tons of online examples which show how to use some of the more advanced filtering ways etc
<mirak> kritzstapf: ok, it's joe. I am not sure where to chose it
<goldeagle> hi, I install plone 3 and python 2.4, http://pastebin.com/m3a8b953e , I need help for create form, I need install anything ?
<mirak> ok
<Pici> goldeagle: Probably a better idea to ask that in #plone :)
<goldeagle> Pici: I do, but no answer
<kritzstapf> mirak: for a temporary change use "export EDITOR=nano" for example
<ed_> can anyone help me configure wine so that all i need to do is right click on an .exe file and have the option to "open with wine emulator"
<mirak> kritzstapf: can you use gedit ?
<lyecdevf> Dpkg was interrupted you must manually run...
<kritzstapf> not a good idea
<kritzstapf> but nano is quite easy to use :)
<Theyain> Why would installing (Through Apt-Get) Kubuntu-Desktop and Xubuntu-desktop and then using them with GNOME be bad?
<usr13> ed_, That should happen anyway,  Just left-click on the .exe file and wine should work for you.
<mirak> kritzstapf: seems it works
<mirak> though I don't understand the interest of using visudo
<mirak> instead of sudo and edit the file directly
<ed_> usr13: it doesn't i need to go through applications>accessories>wine file
<kritzstapf> o well, it really works ;)
<lyecdevf> I can not anymore update
<usr13> ed_, If not. just right click on an exe file and tell it to use wine to open those types of tiles.
<kritzstapf> mirak: visudo blocks the file while editing
<genii> mirak: Just make sure after the permissions are still 644
<kritzstapf> its more secure
<derek_> I need to reinstall my os, should I installed Feisty or Gutsy Tribe 5?  Which will be easier to upgrade in a week or so when Gutsy is released?
<mirak> ok
<highoctane> I have a problem installing phplist on ubuntu. I have it installed, but when I navigate to the http://localhost/lists/admin folder, I get an error message. The details of the error are on phplist forums at http://forums.phplist.com/viewtopic.php?t=3549&highlight=
<kilts-R-us> derek: gutsy beta has been released
<Mr_WAMU> Does anyone know how I can stress test my box with DOS?
<derek_> I know, should I install that or upgrade from Feisty when Gusty is released
<usr13> ed_,   Just open the file manager and left click on the exe file and designate wine as the application to use when opening exe files.
<kilts-R-us> i would imagine gutsy beta would be easier to upgrade from
<derek_> that's what I thought too
<toem> can I declare an array  like int R[4] ={a[0] ,a[1] ,a[2] ,a[3] }; ?
<ed_> usr13: it did work perfectly....only two more things im confused about....can I edit the name of the file instead of just having it say "open with 'wine
<usr13> ed_, Sorry, ment to say right click.
<usr13> ed_, Editing the name of the file would be a separate function
<Yoriel> my video is a GF FX5200 DDR where i find a driver
<Yoriel> ?
<Mr_WAMU> !DDOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ddos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ed_> usr13: how do i perform that function
<Mr_WAMU> !DOS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> ed_, but yes, you can right click on a file and edit the name of the file.
<Qeyz> udah blon?
<usr13> ed_, But I don't recommend doing that.
<Meroigo> is there a way to change how wine application looks? So they don't look like ugly Windows 98 applications...
<ed_> usr13: o ok
<kst> how do i install directx games in ubuntu? just open installer with wine and there you go?
<Mr_WAMU> Does anyone in here know anything about Denial of Service?
<usr13> ed_, Right-Click -> Preferences
<usr13> change the name.
<kst> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ed_> usr13: o ok thats easy enough then lol i thought i had to go through terminal
<ed_> usr13: is there a way to make icons smaller on the desktop....im not really into these huge ones
<SpiderPig> anyone in here use pyslsk?
<SpiderPig> i gots some majour issues. i dont get any of the graphical stuff
<Mr_WAMU> SpiderPig: Whats pyslsk?
<SpiderPig> Mr WAMU it is a soulseek version for linux
<SpiderPig> the peer 2 peer software for electronical music
<uri> hey
<Mr_WAMU> Soulseek?
<SpiderPig> yeah
<uri> I kinda installed the bin file of JRE
<uri> and ot
<jeffk> Installed Ubuntu 7.10 Beta on a Dell Vostro 1000 Laptop. I selected the Broadcom WLAN card as my primary NIC during install. How do I change that decision to be the internal Ethernet as primary NIC?
<uri> it's kinda stuck on my desktop
<uri> and I want to run java and there's no system associations
<jeffk> This is post-install for the primary NIC change, BTW.
<Mr_WAMU> Spiderpig: are we talking, computers or an individuals personality?
<uri> how do I uninstall it?
<uri> :S
<bittin> apt-get remove
<SpiderPig> Mr_WAMU seek help you troll.
<Mr_WAMU> money
<SpiderPig> um?
* SpiderPig away
<raky> is there a problem with openvpn?
<Pici> !offtopic | Mr_WAMU
<ubotu> Mr_WAMU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<raky> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mr_WAMU> Shenanigans
<_Jaak_> does gutsy run in persistant live mode from a usb?
<_Jaak_> disk
<Pici> _Jaak_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<finalbeta> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<usr13> is there an aoternative to gnutella ?  (I'm told there's one that works better.)
<Bender1337> trying to install my tmoblie gc89 card in linux but cant figure out the tutorial because im new to linux
<finalbeta> The latest linux flash installer from the site asks for a firefox install path. but it wont accept /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox.
<finalbeta> what's the correct path?
<axel_s> hi, I have found a bug with current gutsy... where should i report it?
<[Thom] > How do I change which version of python my shell is using?
<Pici> !bugs | axel_s
<kst> finalbeta tried "locate firefox" ? should give you the path
<Pici> axel_s: also see #ubuntu+1
<ubotu> axel_s: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<MrObvious> Bender1337: Do you know which chipset it has?
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps... have a prob with gtk-window-decor and emerald... i get a Wnck-Warning ** Unhandled action type (nil)
<MrObvious> !effects | Tech-Mike
<ubotu> Tech-Mike: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<heartsblood> the Irony of my just joining was I was JUST about to ask about compiz :)
<Tech-Mike> the thing thats thrown me off its - it was all workn fine for the last month and now wont
<Tech-Mike> all compiz-fusion works except my window-decor now... have to resort to metacity
<silent> hello
<Tech-Mike> this started after doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mirak> genii: kritzstapf  well there is no such thing like, that ask if you want to take root rights without asking a password. It seems you can not have to enter a password but that's not very nice for application that usually pops up a window before doing anything
<silent> Tech-Mike, you broked it
<Tech-Mike> sure did
<Tech-Mike> need to know howto fixer it
<`assioma`> hi, does someone know why the hell my system crashes when i try to play any sound on my bluetooth headset?
<silent> Tech-Mike, I find reinstalling certain things helps
<silent> Tech-Mike, try reinstalling compiz?
<Wikzo> Can anyone help me about getting "ubuntu-desktop" back? I installed Compiz Fusion in 7.04 but just removed it to be ready for the 7.10 launch. I had to remove "ubuntu-desktop", and now I try to get it back, but it says, that it will install a lot of the old Compiz files again. Read the bottom of this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<Tech-Mike> well i reinstalled gtk-window-decor but ya ill try compiz
<Bender1337> MrObvious: found that tutorial http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<MrObvious> :)
<kilts-R-us> as far as i believe ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package that just installs the rest.
<`assioma`> hi, does someone know why the hell my system crashes when i try to play any sound on my bluetooth headset?
<paulowsky> hi does compiz-fusion work on intel cards?
<hhp2k> Hello everyone, quick question: ./configure on a set of screensavers I'm trying to install ends with "configure: error: can't compile without X". Does that even make any sense, and if so, how do i fix that?
<paulowsky> hhp2k install x development libraries
<kilts-R-us> paulowsky: compiz-fusion runnig fine on my dell inspiron 510m 855gm chipset
<Meroigo> Can't you add your own keyboard shortcuts to commands you've specified yourself? the window Keyboard Shortcuts you can only change shortcuts for already set commands...
<paulowsky> something like x11-dev or libx11-dev or similar
<Bender1337> how do i Check the console or kernel log to make a the device was detected
<hhp2k> paulowsky: That's it! I should have thought about that. Thanks :)
<paulowsky> kilts-R-us: what's your xorg.conf look like? its not running
<MrObvious> Bender1337: I think ps aux | grep (devicename) does it but I'm not 100% sure. lsmod might too.
<Gat0rvean> Can someone tell me where to save new screensavers in Ubuntu?
<Pici> Gat0rvean: What file type are they?
<Wikzo> Can anyone help me about getting "ubuntu-desktop" back? I installed Compiz Fusion in 7.04 but just removed it to be ready for the 7.10 launch. I had to remove "ubuntu-desktop", and now I try to get it back, but it says, that it will install a lot of the old Compiz files again. Read the bottom of this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<axel_s> I've got a small problem with gutsy.... with gnome/gconf config files cleaned from my home directory or by adding a new user and then logging in, there is no window manager in gnome desktop
<axel_s> I have to start metacity manually
<axel_s> whats happening?
<esr> aptitude is annoying me with "Failed to fetch cdrom:" messages.  How do I tell it to just fetch from the net repositories and forget the CD-ROM existed?
<Pici> axel_s: Please ask Gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1, Gutsy is offtopic for this channel.
<Whitor> Hi, I keep getting " compiz-core: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.6.1-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed" when I try and install compiz ... how can I allieviate this error?
<paulowsky> kilts-R-us ... did you have to edit xorg.conf?
<Pici> esr: Either remove the cdrom line from the beginning of /etc/apt/sources.list or remove the entry in System>administration>software sources
<esr> Never mind, I figued it out.
<esr> Thanks, Pici.
<paulowsky> guys please, how do I get compiz fusion to work :(
<Whitor> paulowsky: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Wikzo> Can anyone help me about getting "ubuntu-desktop" back? I installed Compiz Fusion in 7.04 but just removed it to be ready for the 7.10 launch. I had to remove "ubuntu-desktop", and now I try to get it back, but it says, that it will install a lot of the old Compiz files again. Read the bottom of this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566509
<ticked> i am trying to install ubuntu 7.04 server edition, the desktop edition sets up fine on that machine. but when ever i try the server edition i get to "trying to enable frame buffer" and it hangs there....any ideas??
<RULR> give me athation link
<RULR> authation link please
<Pici> RULR: ?
<Crozar> WEIRD PROBLEM! my cd - r / rw ( DRIVE ) cant read the burned cd's from Core.     [ 1stly i burned a cd either way ( music / data/ iso ) all have a completed successful burning process but after the eject i check for file integrity and my drive keeps flashes on and off making a sound prrrrrrrr tik tik tiktiktik tik tik prrrrr again adn again  and then no media mounted , its like im using windows 3.1 on next generation cd's :/ any help please
<RULR> Pici: i want to auth (register) on this network
<RULR> msg nickserv stuff
<Pici> Crozar: 1) This sounds like a hardware problem. 2) We've discussed this and you run Gutsy, so please ask *only* in that channel.
<RULR> i forgot
<xsacha> mmm gutsy live cd uses closed source driver for my ATI card?
<Pici> !register | RULR
<ubotu> RULR: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Cassius> i cant get compiz work
<Pici> xsacha: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Cassius> =(
<RULR> Pici thx
<ProN00b> RULR, this networks nickserv is default i guess, so just do what you always do
<Cassius> i tried everything
<Pici> !effects | Cassius
<ubotu> Cassius: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<DrNick1> is there a way of setting mandatory GConf settings on a per-user or per-group basis?
<Crozar> Pici: i burned many cd's i tested them on my friends computer it can see the data on it but when i put the cd's on ubuntu from we're it was burned it cant read nothing
<Cassius> thx
<Cassius> thx
<`assioma`> hi, does someone know why the hell my system crashes when i try to play any sound on my bluetooth headset?
<mr_toast> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> Crozar: Do you have another OS on this computer that you can test under? It sounds like a hardware problem to me.
<Alfadir_> Hi, I got ubuntu 64bit but I have downloaded the iso for 32  bit  and want to burn it, how do I do that?
<kbrooks> question.
<kbrooks> is there a list of things you can do to  users?
<Crozar> Pici: how can hardware problem? i have just tested old cd's whic i got burning from the older ubuntu version 6 and 7 and with those cd's i can see the data
<DrNick1> well, you can poke them, tease them, take their lunch away...
<Alp`> whats the bigger community, gnome or kde? :)
<Crozar> Pici: but only the cd's that i burned from my gutsy i cannot read but other operating systems can
<Crozar> +
<Cassius> how can i do a downgrade from gutsy to feisty?
<silent> anyone here know of a utility to adjust laptop display brightness?
<DrNick1> Cassius: re-install :)
<Cassius> :(
<Cassius> damn
<Alp`> Cassius: exactly my thoughts
<h1st0> Anyone home or is it just this quiet today?
<Azzmodan> Any idea how come I have to umount, and then remount my samba shares before they work? Even mount -a works, but should't that mean it should work automatically?
<h1st0> Azzmodan: yes
<MarcC> rkhunter found some hidden directories it wants me to inspect. How do I "inspect" them?
<h1st0> Azzmodan: where are teh at in your /etc/fstab
<Azzmodan> h1st0, they don't work though after a reboot, I always have to do umount on both and then mount -a, any idea why?
<h1st0> Azzmodan: the only thing I can think is the mount point is availble right off the rip.
<h1st0> Azzmodan: How did you set them up?  Did you edit the fstab?  Or did you use gui to do it?
<piedoggie> I'm trying to figure out how to start an application inside of a new gnome-terminal and a have gnome-terminal remain up if the application terminates.  It's further complicated by the fact that I'm running my application as root so it can shift to the right userid
<Azzmodan> No they are, could it be that it attempts to do samba before the network connection is up?
<Azzmodan> I edited fstab
<drewzf> Is there a way to do a svn checkout without grabbing the .svn folders?
<h1st0> Azzmodan: thats also possible.
<Journeyman> anytime I try to play openarena or any other 3D game my computer lags really bad
<Azzmodan> Oh, it seems my backup that I had to restore still had smbfs instead of cifs, maybe that's it
<Journeyman> it will play for 2secs then lockup for  a min or two
<Journeyman> and just stay in that cycle until I exit the game
<Journeyman> any idea what could cause that
<Journeyman> it used to work fine
<Azzmodan> Maybe you switched to the nv driver instead of nvidia or something?
<Pici> piedoggie: I believe you can create a new profile in gnome terminal that executes a command, there is also an option in there to keep the terminal open when the command ends.  Then you can run the g-t with `gnome-terminal --window-with-profile=PROFILENAME`
<Journeyman> Azer, no, still have nvidia driver
<navaburo> Hello, I have a usb device that is supposed to come up as /dev/ttyUSB0 but it does not. Forums recommend removing the britty package, but i dont have it installed.... I am on Feisty
<marielaure> helllo
<mr_toast> whats the ppc-codecs? there isn't much info on it, so what is it for?
<piedoggie> Pici: thanks.  I will take a look at that
<navaburo> oops, that would be brltty which i DID have installed
<drewzf> I'm using a shell script to do an svn checkout on a folder
<drewzf> I need to ignore the .svn folders
<drewzf> can anyone assist me with this?
<twosouls82> why does my fstab rule with smbfs work when I do 'sudo mount //server/share', but not at bootup? (I wonder if it is caused by the order of the bootscripts)
<chris_> does anyone know a good doc program for gnome?
<boris> what filesystem does ubuntu use ?
<Pici> chris_: doc?
<Pici> boris: ext3 by default.
<chris_> dock
<Pici> chris_: kiba-dock or avant-window-navigator
<chris_> like a launcher program?
<chris_> kiba-dock will run with just gnome?
<boris> Pici thank you
<chris_> for some reason i can't use the desktop effects in ubuntu and it really sucks
<ePirate> hey
<Pici> chris_: yes, it should.
<ePirate> can anybody tell me how to install wine on ubuntu 7.10?
<chris_> ok
<chris_> thanks alot pici
<Pici> !away | Pika|zZz
<ubotu> Pika|zZz: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<D4N`> hi
<Pici> !away > Pika|zZz (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ePirate> anybody help me?
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pici> ePirate: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Crozar> Pici: but only the cd's that i burned from my gutsy i cannot read but other operating systems can
<Pici> Crozar: Other operating systems running on your hardware?
<thekooki3guy> Crozar: read here: http://tinyurl.com/8ty
<santacruze> hello
<thekooki3guy> hi santacruze
<Crozar> pici yes
<santacruze> what's up
<ePirate> how do i install wine on ubuntu?
<Crozar> Pici: i installed my toshiba recovery windows xp cd
<Crozar> i can write read
<Crozar> i have a cd burned from feisty and gutsy can read it =) feisty also aswel , but i think this upgrade has a weirdd bugg =/
<IndyGunFreak> what is it with people constantly posting that link
<Vlet> ePirate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<ePirate> cheers
<poningru_> ux
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: Hello
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: greetings
<Crozar> i will post something weird i hope you can undersatnd what i mean please.
<Crozar> [ CD-R/RW drive cant read the burn substances of its own / but other operating systems can read them . however the drive can read any other cd's which wasnt burned from its own substance .
<Crozar> is this to do with gutsy?
<Crozar> i have a cd burned from feisty and gutsy can read it =) feisty also aswel , but i think this upgrade has a weirdd bugg =/ ] 
<Pici> Crozar: Log the bug then.
<[Thom] > IndyGunFreak: What is the linux command that tells you where a command is executing from?
<lamego> [Thom] , which command
<Crozar> i cant do a coherent sentence very well =/
<noob69> hello everyone
<IndyGunFreak> [Thom] : i'm not exactly sure.
<IndyGunFreak> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Thom] > lamego:  thank ou
<[Thom] > lamego: thank you
<noob69> got a question
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: what are you burning, an image(like an ISO file) or just files, or what?
<Crozar> anything
<der0b> how can I omit "." from the output of "find . -maxdepth 1 -type d"?  I'm trying script up creation of archives and it's creating an archive named "..7z"
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: anything / music / files /iso anything
<[Thom] > lamego: now how do I change it so the command 'python' executes something different that /usr/local/bin/python ?
<noob69> whats a difference between a hub, a switch, and a wireless router
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: doesn't make sense, i've had no issues with my CD/DVDR, and windows/linux boxes.
<lamego> [Thom] , you don't, commands are executed by searching on the PATH variable
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i didnt have issue until 3 days ago i dont know what kind of updates came up about 131 updates
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: if i recall, a hub and switch don't basically share a connection, a router does.
<lamego> well, you can change the PATH var
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: after the update this bug came up
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: sorry, i have no logical explanation for that.
<[Thom] > lamego: Is that in .bashrc ?
<wolny> lamego : what about "alternative" program ? ;] 
<lamego> [Thom] , for the user, yes
<recon> If System->Preferences->Desktop Effects doesn't work for me, does that mean compiz-fusion won't work for me if I set it up manually?
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&defl=en&q=define:Hub&sa=X&oi=glossary_definition&ct=title
<sebas891> hi, I'm trying to boot a laptop with ubuntu, but it freezes after acpi_pm has been installed...
<sebas891> any idea?
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: i Burn cd's succesfully i see the lights flashing on and off everything goes smooth on low speeds and high , on a CDR ( cd ) tho. and then when i test to see if theyr is data it cant mount cd its like i have inserted blueray on a cd drive or DVD cd on a cd rom drive
<noob69> right now i have a 4-port wireless router but i need more ports so could i just plug in a switch and be able to have more ports
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=define%3Aswitch&btnG=Search
<sebas891> I'm not sur on how to pass the parameters no to disable acpi?
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: i don't think so, can't you just make the devices wireless, or is there a limit on wireless connections?
<nunofgs> JOIN #ubuntu+1
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: but when i burn on a CDRW ( cd ) after all the completion in the end when testing if theyr is files my ubuntu thinks its an empty cd it asks me what to do =/
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i'm sorry, i have no explanation for your problem.. ou just repeating yourself to me is only falling on deaf ears, i've already told you i don't have an explanation.. repeating yourself doesn't make me come up with one
<navaburo> join #wine
<PhenGy> how come i cannot use WINSCP to  ftp into  my Ubunto Box? I can only do telnet?  I install FTP client already on ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: why not just get an 8port router?
<Meroigo> Can't you add your own keyboard shortcuts to commands you've specified yourself? the window Keyboard Shortcuts you can only change shortcuts for already set commands....
<navaburo> you need an ftp server to ftp in, PhenGy
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: but you understand what is wrong right?
<veles>  ?
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: yes
<Pici> !ru | veles
<ubotu> veles:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<noob69> i was thinking about that
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: you think its to do with some core files update with ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know..
<IndyGunFreak> i told you that
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: thats probably what i woudl do.
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: or something to do with the options of my CD Drive whhere i must change sr0 to sr1?
<noob69> i do have another wireless router but different brand name
<veles>      ( )
<Crozar> but i dont know where is that located!
<Crozar> how to file a bug
<Crozar> !b ug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b ug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> noob69: do they even make 8 port wireless?
<Crozar> !bug
<nunofgs> HELP! I did the upgrade to gutsy and now my system will not boot. It hangs at "md: md0 stopped" and after a while it drops to a command line saying: "/dev/hdb2 does not exist".
<Pici> nunofgs: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<nunofgs> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<Crozar> how to file a bug
<nunofgs> thought I did join #ubuntu+1 :/
<SuperLag> is there a way to insert a stub for a package, so it will seem like it is installed?
<Pici> Crozar: bugs.ubuntu.com
<SuperLag> I want to uninstall nvidia-kernel-common, but keep its dependencies
<Heman> Hello, I need assitance I can't see any of the tops to my windows so I can't drag them around anymore its really annoying cause I can't close them without right clicking either, help please. :) Thankyou
<tiax> I'm using sbackup, but I don't want to backup ".svn" dirs with it. I tried excluding "\.svn" via regexp but that didn't do the tricks. How would I exclude any dir named ".svn"?
<c1|freaky> how to switch to a different runloevel?
<c1|freaky> runlevel
<c1|freaky> i forgot how to do that :
<SuperLag> c1|freaky: init <runlevel>
<c1|freaky> thx
<scguy318_2> Heman: using Compiz/Beryl?
<scguy318_2> Heman: #ubuntu-effects if that's the case, they probably know more about it
<derek_> I just installed a fresh copy of Gutsy tribe 5 (server), I need to mount the 2nd ext2 partition on the same hd.  how do I do that?  how do I even view what partitions are available to mount?
<noob69> has anyone use those ethernet devices that you plug to your electrical outlet
<tiax> SuperLag: equivs would do that
<scguy318_2> SuperLag: there is a concept of a transitional package, but I dunno how to create such a package
<scguy318_2> derek_: for the latter, sudo fdisk -l
<Heman> scguy: yes I am but its not fully installed yet as I get an error but noone replys in ubuntu-effects
<scguy318_2> Heman: what's the error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-98-77-57.ipslin.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by stdin
<derek_> @scguy318_2: I tried that, and it showed nothing
<Heman> scguy: when I try to install fusion-icon it says I don't have compizconfig-python and I check and its not there but I have python-compizconfig installed instead...?
<SuperLag> tiax: equivs?
<PirateHead> How do I set the language as Spanish in OOo?
<PirateHead> That is, the spellcheck language?
<Heman> scguy: sorry for being slow at typing today but I might have broken my finger in going to A & E tommorow
<scguy318_2> Heman: no problem
<scguy318_2> Heman: what repo are you using?
<tiax> SuperLag: it's the name of the program that creates dummy packages to statisfy dependencies
<Heman> scguy: sorry whats a repo again? ubuntu if thats anyhelp
<scguy318_2> Heman: you're using official packages?
<scguy318_2> derek_: sudo fdisk -l shows nothing? strange
<Heman> scguy: yes
<dwxreaper> how do i tell what version of ubuntu i have
<Pici> dwxreaper: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<scguy318_2> dwxreaper_ lsb_release command -a
<Heman> scguy: I tryed to re-install the latest version of compiz...
<scguy318_2> Heman: strange, are you Feisty or Gutsy?
<Heman> scguy:feisty
<scguy318_2> Heman: did you add anything to your sources?
<SuperLag> The stock nvidia drivers in the Ubuntu repos will not do 1440x900, but the drivers from nvidia.com will. However, getting those drivers requires getting rid of nvidia-kernel-common. But I don't want to get rid of nvidia-kernel-common's dependencies.
<Heman> scguy: sources? Im not sure I just followed the steps on the ubuntu website
<Heman> scguy: all effects work but I just no longer have any top to my windows
<dynamicss> yes is there anyway that i can have files from my laptop auto sync to my server once a day?
<scguy318_2> Heman: gtk-window-decorator you might have to start I think
<Heman> scguy: explain please...
<p3t3r> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scguy318_2> SuperLag: have you reconfigured the refresh rates in xorg.conf?
<scguy318_2> Heman: Alt-F2, gtk-window-decorator & perhaps
<dwxreaper> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zcat[1] > advanced beryl options > rendering path > copy  fixed the no-windowbar problem here.. not sure about compiz
<scguy318_2> Heman: i could be wrong since I never used Compiz, but you might have to start that program on startup (prob add to your startup list)
<SuperLag> scguy318_2: doesn't even get that far... because the nvidia module doesn't load
<p3t3r> how i can download somthing with xchat?
<p3t3r> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Heman> scguy: ok ill try thanks...
<SuperLag> scguy318_2: and I don't believe nv will do 1440x900
<PirateHead> How do I set the spellcheck language to Spanish in OOo?
<zcat[1] > also you run compiz-manager or something, not compiz directly, because it has to have the window decorator and stuff..
<Heman> scguy: nothing happened I will try the compiz-fusion IRC thankyou though :)
<p3t3r> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> p3t3r: This is not that kind of channel.
<coreymon77> !botabuse | p3t3r
<zcat[1] > PirateHead: format > Character > Language
<ubotu> p3t3r: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<scguy318_2> Heman: np, wish I knew more
<scguy318_2> SuperLag: isn't it a matter of setting your monitor values in xorg.conf?
<scguy318_2> SuperLag: the refresh rates
<zcat[1] > does anyone else think OOo's language settings are in a very non-intuative place?
<Synergy> Does anyone here know if a D-link Range booster N DWA-542 wireless network card is compatible with Ubuntu in any way shape or form?
<nbkr> zcat[1] , It's in fact very intuative. So you can have spell-checking in multi-language documents.
<PirateHead> zcat[1] : that seems to disable spellchecking entirely. It won't mark any words as misspelled, no matter what I type.
<coreymon77> PirateHead: did you install the spanish dictionaries?
<MarcC> does using firestarter activate a firewall, or is it using the existing, already running firewall?
<zcat[1] > PirateHead: you probably don's have the dictionary for that language.. abc-tick next to the language on hte menu?
<PirateHead> coreymon: not manually. How do I do that?
<PhenGy> what FTP software packet must I download on Ubuntu so I can FTP in from another computer?
<scguy318_2> Synergy: knowing the chipset would help, but ndiswrapper could probably load it
<scguy318_2> !ftpd | PhenGy
<ubotu> PhenGy: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<coreymon77> PirateHead: file-wizards-install dictionaries
<scguy318_2> PhenGy: client or server?
<scguy318_2> PhenGy: you're probably looking for client tbh
<scguy318_2> !ftp | PhenGy
<PhenGy> im guessing server if i want to be able to ftp to ubuntu from another machine
<ubotu> PhenGy: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Bender1337> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<[Thom] > How do I uninstall python version 2.5 ?
<Fodev> hi all.... help me. How to do 2 ips. 192.168... and 89.223.113.... for local network and internet
<PhenGy> ok
<PhenGy> thx
<zcat[1] > no mori dictionary?
<mr_toast> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bender1337> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318_2> Fodev: what do you mean
<PirateHead> file/wizards/install dictionaries doesn't actually install anything -- I'm confused. :-(
<Synergy> Scguy318_2: I tried getting ndiswrapper and ubuntu on my computer.. I ran into alot of problems, considering I have no clue how to use Linux, but I am wanting to switch.
<coreymon77> PhenGy: if you want to ftp into the computer, server, if its this computer doing the ftp'ing to somewhere else, client
<pepo> i have problem with the kernel 2.6.20.15 how i can downgrade ?
<coreymon77> PirateHead: yes it does
<coreymon77> PirateHead: you jsut have to run the installer
<ak3> i am in a class and the prof is asking to find the name of the login process? the pid the ppid of the login shell and the ppid of the process that created my login shell..i can grep up to the init but not sure what is the login process and what is the login shell
<PirateHead> coreymon77: run what installer, where?
<coreymon77> PirateHead: from that file, and choose the dictionaries
<genii> PhenGy: Yup. Most often used as far as i'm aware are proftpd and vsftpd
<mooper> Is it just me, or is firefox a little ropey in ubuntu
<zcat[1] > PirateHead: File menu, select the submenu 'wizards' and the option 'Install new dictionaries'
<coreymon77> PirateHead: in that file, click on english, then click on the button
<genii> define "ropey"
<Fodev> with ip 89.223.113.80 i have only internet... and i dont have ethernet.... I should to add ip 192.168.1.35
<Bender1337> !ropey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ropey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Bender1337: Heh
<PirateHead> coreymon77: ahh, now I see how this works.
<genii> Fodev: Better to let your router login for you and then always keep an internal IP
<mooper> I just wondering if its me, It keeps crashing and being crap on both my lappy and desktop
<genii> argh work. AFK
<Fodev> but i want external ip too... for incoming conections.
<Bender1337> can someone translate this tut to n00b language http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Fodev> i want interanl and extrnal both
<vlt> Hello. Any chance to resume an interrupted dist-upgrade? The freeze seems to have happened while rebuilding initrd.
<[Thom] > Anyone know how to uninstall python 2.5 on apache?
<vlt> The old install (Edgy) doesn't boot anymore, and the new initrd isn't there ...
<vlt>  ... so I only can boot from live cd.
<octoberdan> Trying to upgrade: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/...deb 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.8 80] "
<octoberdan> What the heck is going on?
<Fodev> f
<Fodev> f
<Fodev> how to do:
<Meroigo> Can't you add your own keyboard shortcuts to commands you've specified yourself? the window Keyboard Shortcuts you can only change shortcuts for already set commands..
<dgjones> octoberdan, sounds like the update archive might be either busy, or having connection problems, maybe just needs trying again later
<cre8torx> hello
<DrX> what is the best way to mirror SAMBA file shares on two different Linux servers?
<vlt> DrX: in realtime?
<dwxreaper> does free nx listen on tcp port 22, or it just says it does, and automatically configures ssh, and the nxclient utilizes an ssh client
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak Pici : i filed the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<dwxreaper> i dont' want freenx to conflict with my ssh connection
<Bender1337> can someone translate this tut to n00b language http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:URdBz8NZeosJ:erikstambaugh.com/gprshowto.html+gprshowto&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<nbkr> dwxreaper, FreeNX doesn't conflict with ssh - it just uses an ssh connection to secure its data.
<Fodev> ip 89.223.112.80
<Fodev> subnet mask 255.255.252.0
<Fodev> gateway 89.223.112.1
<Fodev> DNS 89.223.112.1
<Fodev> ip 192.168.1.34
<Fodev> subnet mask 255.255.0.0
<Fodev> i need 2ips in same time...for local network and internet. How to make it?
<dwxreaper> nbkr: so it is really listening on a local port other than port 22, server side?
<cre8torx> I had one hell of a time setting up a wireless network card
<DrX> vlt, yes
<Fodev> how gonna help me.... plz
<ech0dish> what? you can't figure out how to install ubuntu? buy a computer with ubuntu already installed from me then... http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<cre8torx> heh
<nbkr> dwxreaper, Wait a minute. I'll start my freenx server and do a netstat.
<LinuxJuggalo> !wireless cre8torx
<LinuxJuggalo> ooop
<dwxreaper> nb: ty
<LinuxJuggalo> !wireless | cre8torx
<cre8torx> ubuntu 's pretty eazy  it's just some of the hardware out there is pretty much for windows
<ubotu> cre8torx: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cre8torx> i allready figured it out
<Fodev> ubotu do u know how to made up 2 ips....
<genii> fodev: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<nbkr> Fodev, Ubotu is a robot.
<Fodev> =(
<Fodev> yhx
<cre8torx> Yeah that WIFI doc remind me to REwrite that damn thing
<Fodev> thx
<LinuxJuggalo> !ip tables | Fodev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip tables - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> =\
<soundray> Fodev: what are you trying to do?
<ech0dish> i bought a 20$ camera that said it worked for 98/me/nt/xp from walmart, it don't work with anything but ubuntu lol
<nbkr> Fodev, "sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.34/24 dev eth0" will add 192.168.1.34 to eth0 (temporay)
<genii> nbkr: I haven't the energy to walk him thru why he should portforward from router to LAN IP instead of external IP on the box
<cre8torx> ever thing  every blog  I read was close but no cigar  I had  to install the drivers for the wifi card of the old windows installion cd
<nbkr> genii, Ehm, pardon?
<cre8torx> it's up and running now no probs
<bluefox83> how do i go about adding new screensavers to ubuntu?
<Fodev> soundray i want to have local network and internet.... if i writing 89.223.... i dont have local network
<stdin> Fodev: you need two network interfaces or a router/switch to do that
<soundray> Fodev: you need to set up port forwarding on your router, so your router translates your external IP (the one your service provider supplies) to your computer.
<genii> nbkr: His box has an external IP which he says is needed. 1 nic. Network apparently on same router/switch in internal range. Simplest wasy to meet his criteria is eth0 alias for LAN
<Fodev> nbkr THX!!!!! all working
<genii> stdin: See above comment
<mariocesar_bo> Hi All ! I am member from the Bolivian Team. We just had finish a project  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BolivianTeam/Proyectos/UbuntuBolivia/UbuntuBolivia20070930. I want to share this to all
<nbkr> dwxreaper, So, server startet. But no special port open. I think the NX client connects to ssh and then starts something on the server.
<Pici> bluefox83: afaik, the only packages that exist are xscreensaver-data-extra xscreensaver-gl and xscreensaver-gl-extra
<Fodev> nbkr after reload its gonna lost?
<mr_toast> can someone help me out, Firestarter wont work none of the dhcp devices (etho 0/1) is being accepted.. I have installed dhcp but i cant seem to get firestarter to work with it. what can i do?
<bluefox83> Pici, can we add other screensavers from online?
<nbkr> genii, Ah, now I understand. Seems to be a strange network configuration.
<Fodev> do i need each boot to write it?
<Pici> bluefox83: If you find them. I havent seen anything though.
<e\ectro_> how do you silence debconfig ?
<nbkr> Fodev, Yes, after a reboot, the secondary IP is lost. You can add it via a init-script or via /etc/network/interfaces.
<jorgelinux> hola
<nbkr> Fodev, to make it stay.
<bluefox83> Pici, i don't suppose ubuntu runs windows type screensavers?
<genii> nbkr: Yes, he must be logging into ISP with computer thru switch/router
<Pici> bluefox83: You suppose correctly
<binfalse> hello
<D4N`> hey
<heartsblood> is it possible to ctrl-f2-f12 into a term while X is running in ubuntu?
<bluefox83> Pici, you mean it does run windows screensavers?
<Whinze> Hi all :)
<coir> Are the Ubuntu servers maintaining an ungodly slow speed for anyone else?
<genii> fodev: The site i gave you a link to earlier describes exactly how
<Pici> bluefox83: No, it doesnt.
<bluefox83> Pici, darn!
<heartsblood> coir: yea I changed my source list
<intr80> coir: there are many mirrors, choose another mirror.
<e\ectro_> how do you silence debconf when installing pkgs?
<lamego> coir, there are some tens of ubuntu servers, i doub't they are all slow, just pick one close to you
<bluefox83> they have a lot better selection for screensavers than we do :/
<D4N`> no
<coir> heartsblood: Which did you change to?
<Pici> bluefox83: I disagree, but thats not the point ;)
<mr_toast> can someone help me out, Firestarter wont work none of the dhcp devices (etho 0/1) is being accepted.. I have installed dhcp but i cant seem to get firestarter to work with it. what can i do?
<genii> heartsblood: use ctrl-alt-<functionkey>
<heartsblood> coir: columbia.edu but just use the auto tester in the sources list
<lamego> heartsblood, CTRLA-ALT-Fn
<lamego> erm CTRL
<genii> heartsblood: alt-f7 to return to X
<heartsblood> lamego: ty sir, that's what I was looking for :)
<PhenGy> ive just installed proFTP,  do i have ot configure it or is it ready to go after it done installing?
<Fodev> what i must to write i /etc/network/interfaces ???
<heartsblood> genii: ty as well :)
<coir> heartsblood: How do I use the auto-tester?
<genii> heartsblood: np
<heartsblood> coir: system/software sources
<Fodev> i have in it:
<Fodev> auto lo
<Fodev> iface lo inet loopback
<Fodev> auto eth1
<Fodev> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Fodev> auto eth2
<Fodev> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<Fodev> auto ath0
<Fodev> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Fodev> auto wlan0
<coir> heartsblood: This is a CLI-only system atm. v_v
<Fodev> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Fodev> auto eth0
<Fodev> iface eth0 inet static
<Fodev> 	address 89.223.113.80
<Fodev> 	netmask 255.255.252.0
<twosouls82> !paste | Fodev
<heartsblood> coir: my fault
<Fodev> 	gateway 89.223.112.1
<ubotu> Fodev: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Fodev> what i sould to add?
<genii> !pastebin | fodev
<ubotu> fodev: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Whinze> I have a microphone problem :P
<Fodev> !pastebin
<Whinze> On Ubuntu Edgy
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know of the command that deletes unused kernel files?
<Whinze> It doesn't want to work
<heartsblood> coir: I'm not sure how to manually change the source list in cli :( i'm still a noobie
<vlt> DrX: Just an idea: Let the 2nd samba server be an NFS client of the first (or both of a 3rd pure NFS machine).
<heartsblood> can I use a life line?
<coir> heartsblood: I know how to change the source list, I just don't know which servers to use. :-P
<nbkr> Fodev, http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch03_:_Linux_Networking#Creating_Interface_Aliases
<Whinze> Bye all :)
<coir> Is there a place to see all the Ubuntu servers on the web?
<heartsblood> coir: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive
<vlt> DrX: But don't know if this doesn't make mich sende in your setup ...
<preaction> ] easysource | coir, heartsblood
<cre8torx> how do i get my damn mp3 player to work
<preaction> !easysource | coir, heartsblood
<ubotu> coir, heartsblood: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nicholaspaul> cre8torx: new batteries.
<jorgelinux> #Chaco-Corrientes#
<vlt> DrX: *much sense*
<cre8torx> he
<cre8torx> heh
<cre8torx> no
<nicholaspaul> ...sorry!
<cre8torx> that's the only thing i haven't figured out yet?
<coir> preaction: That still lists the defalt servers which are goig reallllly slow.
<Vlet> cre8torx: What application are you using?
<nicholaspaul> I was once able to delete all temp files, inc old kernels, is there are a command to do that?
<cre8torx> amarok or rythem
<genii> I never understood why there wasn't just some builtin function for regenerating the sources.list without internet access. All info is available, locale, dist etc.
<heartsblood> coir: I'll figure this out 1 sec
<Vlet> And what kind of mp3 player? Have you tried searching the web to see if those programs support your mp3 player?
<chrisjs169> are there any programs that would draw a fair amount of power from my power supply?  I'm trying to see if my power supply is what's wrong with my monitor
<Flannel> genii: without internet access, what good would remote entries in sources.list do you?
<coir> chrisjs169: It's more a matter of programs using more processing power which in turn would use more power.
<Vlet> chrisjs169: Just run a game or something that'll consume 100% of the cpu
<cre8torx> phillips GO gear
<chrisjs169> coir / Vlet: ok
<genii> flannel: Hopefully the function would see no connectivity and be intuitive enough to use apt-cdrom until internet connection is established, commentoing out the locale-appropriate repo entries you will need later
<Flannel> genii: the alternate CD install has the cdrom as a repos by default, and it wont complain too much if it can't connect to the internet while updating
<cre8torx> sorry philips go gear  HDD82/17
<heartsblood> coir: in /etc/apt/sources.list change http://x.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/  That's the server I switched to last night when I noticed the slowdown.
<genii> Flannel: The majority of users don't install from the alternate, unfortunately
<mnemo> I would like to view a movie using my ubuntu laptop and TV-out... when I connect it and switch to AV channel on the TV I don't see anything... is there any special button I need to press to make TV-out work??
<pike_> !TVOUT| mnemo
<ubotu> mnemo: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<SVisor> 205 updates, and several "not authenticated".. is this a ok upgrade to 7.10?
<Flannel> genii: You can't use the desktop CD as a repository (well, you can, but theres only a half dozen packages on it)
<coir> heartsblood: Ok, thanks, I'll see if it speeds things up.
<pike_> mnemo: what card btw?
<mnemo> Pike_: I got an intel card...
<Flannel> SVisor: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<heartsblood> coir: I just downloaded OO.org at around ~2.7MBps =)
<mr_toast> can someone help me out, Firestarter wont work none of the dhcp devices (etho 0/1) is being accepted.. I have installed dhcp but i cant seem to get firestarter to work with it. what can i do?
<SVisor> Flannel: ok.. did not know that that one existed :-=
<pike_> mnemo: not sure with intel card but i810 should work very well  just not sure how to set it up ive only really used twinview and such
<genii> Flannel: At any rate it just occured to me why should it be neccesary to need to go to source-o-matic etc at all in the first place
<mr_toast> my DHCP server seems  to be acting up i think it is not properly configured... can someone guide me here on what to do?#
<SangueVivo> hi
<Flannel> genii: It's not, unless you somehow screw up your sources.list, and can't use software sources to recreate it
<SangueVivo> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hazman> I know that virus' and adware generally aren't written on a terribly common basis to attack linux, and i know of a few people who run debian without any virus scanners etc.. is there much of a point getting a virus scanner and such for ubuntu?
<heartsblood> whats the channel for compiz help, desktop-effects?
<niter3> hazman: not really
<SpiderPig> how do i remove a app i installed?
<niter3> hazman: I've been running linux for 3-4 years without a virus scanner and have never got a virus
<SpiderPig> sudo apt-get uninstall ?
<niter3> SpiderPig: apt-get remove appname
<heartsblood> SpiderPig: sudo apt-get remove FuBar
<SpiderPig> niter3 thanks
<hazman> sweet; thanks niter3
<mr_toast> how to configure DHCP?
<nbkr> mr_toast, server or client?
<silent> mr_toast, man interfaces, man ifconfig
<niter3> mr_toast: Up corner right you should see the network icon. Go in there. Or somewhere under admin/sytem prefs
<niter3> silent: Give them the easier way. geez.
<punzada> anyone know how to setup windows in compiz to load with a specific opacity setting? I don't know the correct value to put it for 'opacity window'
<silent> niter3, I don't know the easier way ;P I got rid of that crappy applet
<dwxreaper> should get freenx ready for a package to be included in the main repositories
<dwxreaper> vnc is horrible
<Blackgoth> Is there any way to kick flash in using /dev/video0?
<mr_toast> see im trying to get firestarter working the dhcp seems to be acting funny so i have to set it up it shouldve been done automatically
<DM|> Can anyone link me a website where i can download the default rhythmbox plugins?
<niter3> dwxreaper: I use it all the time. What's so horrible about it?
<coir> Does anyone know of a good alternative to webmin?
<dwxreaper> niter: to slow, 300ms delay
<cre8torx> every time I plug in my usb mp3player it reads it as a camera
<Blackgoth> coir: they say a bash shell will do ;)
<niter3> dwxreaper: I've found it to be a lot faster then RDP.
<dwxreaper> niter: rdp is faster, than vnc, it works totally different
<niter3> dwxreaper: I've never seen the difference man..
<dwxreaper> niter: that doesn't mean there isn't one
<Shadow_mil> wow big open office update -_-
<dwxreaper> it means you don't see it
<niter3> dwxreaper: vnc works better for me.
<lamego> niter3, RDP is faster, there is a great difference on the protocol
<niter3> dwxreaper: I rather not depend on remote procedure call ...
<dwxreaper> it is over ssh..
<dwxreaper> anyways, it would be nice to have freenx as part of ubuntu by default
<Blackgoth> Is there any way to kick flash in using /dev/video0?
<heartsblood> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<niter3> Blackgoth: what?
<niter3> Blackgoth: X windows uses video0. Flash just runs on top.
<Blackgoth> niter3: i want flash to use /dev/video0 as a webcam device
<niter3> it's a freeking browser plugin
<pavel> if i leave my desktop untouched for a while, when i get back the sound doesnt work
<cyph3x> my sound and wifi died after i let my computer out of hibernation
<cyph3x> any ideas?
<niter3> cyph3x: haha .. Hibernation blows .. Linux has always had that trouble in that department.
<genii> coir: There is as of yet no all-in-one web-based administration tool which could replace webmin.
<niter3> cyph3x: But sometimes you can initate services to restart upon boot of hibernation
<niter3> cyph3x: sound, wifi, etc..
<genii> coir: If you are running some larger user system like a webserver or so, there are some tools like ISPConfig or Cpanel
<Pskol__> anyone understand about reverse dns?
<genii> coir: But they do not have things like disk admin or so on as webmin did
<Blinny> Hi - New Gutsy Beta install downloaded today. After install the 3c905b NIC isn't found. lspci and lsmod shows the card and the 3c59x module, but ifconfig says you device. Any ideas?
<Mr_WAMU> Does anyone have any docs on how to compile src?
<pavel> when i log in from a screen saver, sound doesnt work
<maestrojed> i have just installed php5 on my ubuntu box.  Some functions that use sendmail are not sending mail yet not returning any errors.  Does the default installation of PHP5 built for Ubuntu disable sendmail in any way?
<amarillion> I've got a laptop that doesn't want to boot the new gutsy beta live CD. It just hangs in the middle. Is there any way I can find at what stage it hangs, so I can file  a more useful bug report?
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | Mr_WAMU
<ubotu> Mr_WAMU: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<amarillion> As it is, it just hangs and there is no way I can find out what went wrong
<amarillion> Also safe graphics mode doesn't work
<Blinny> amarillion: alt+f4 ?
<eAi2000> Hi all - I've just restarted my computer and suddenly I can't access an NTFS partition that exists on the same USB external hard disk as the ubuntu partition - anyone got any ideas how I can debug this? It's worked fine for the last few months...
<Hilikus> what can of (good) software is there for mp3 servers?? i want to be able to stream locally at full quality but also stream externally at lower, in case i want to listen to my music from somewhere else. what would you guys recommend?
<amarillion> Blinny: what does that do?
<Mr_WAMU> Indygunfreak: Is compiling from source the same as src?
<Blinny> amarillion: Shows you the console.
<pavel> hilikus: theres gnump3d and ampache
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_WAMU: i'm not real sure, I don't have a lot of experience with it...
<Hilikus> pavel ok, ill check them, thanks
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think so though
<Shapeshifter> I'd like "vpn-disconnect" to be run automatically when I hit the shutdown button. Is there a shutdownscript of somekind where I can add that line?
<pavel> hilikus: np, but i should tell you that this sort of thing isnt too easy
<Hilikus> why??
<pavel> does anyone know why my sound would work after my computers goes into a screensaver?
<pavel> Hiliikus: compiling and setting up time and effort. make sure u understand the terminal
<Mr_WAMU> I have a program called Enginuity.src.zip does it have to be in my home folder to be compiled? and it doesn't have a make file or anything
<Hilikus> pavel maybe something is released when it goes to SS, or something is re-attached when back from SS
<feo> hi
<pavel> Mr_wamu it has to be unzipped, doesnt matter where
<Hilikus> i work as netadmin, i think ill handle it (hopefully)
<eltese> hi! Im gonna install ubuntu on my fairly new computer (a stationary one)... And I wonder if its best to run Feisty Fawn and wait 13 days for the Gutsy release? Its pretty simple just to update, right? :)
<Hornet--> silent: I managed to sort the boot issue in the end. :)
<pavel> Hilikus: its possible, but i have no idea why it would do that
<Hilikus> check the logs
<silent> Hornet--, that's good, what happened?
<Hornet--> silent: adding irqpoll to the boot options sorted it
<Mr_WAMU> Pavel I did unzip I just don't know how to start compiling it
<silent> Hornet--, kewl, the weird pause is gone?
<pavel> eltese feisty works pretty fine, and gutsy and feisty arent too different
<Hornet--> silent: Indeed, all two minutes of it. :)
<silent> Hornet--, good to hear
<Blinny> Mr_WAMU: start terminal, go into that directory and check the 'readme', or './configure' or 'make'
<pavel> Mr_wamu you need to cd to that folder. do u understand the terminal?
<Kronos> hi ya guyz, i was installing ubuntu just now and i was warned that i havent set any swap area space, i was wondering just how important is this on a system with 2 GB of memory...i'm stoped in that screen now i dono wether to go back and set some swap space or continue without any
<silent> Hornet--, how did you find the solution... out of curiosity
<EviL_SmUrF> Hey guys, I just installed the Tahoma font into ubuntu and set it to be used for everything. However, for some reason some applications are not obeying that. How can I fix this problem? I am using gnome
<Mr_WAMU> Pavel Yes
<Hornet--> silent: Lots of reading, it turned up on the Mint forums in the end.
<Hornet--> silent: it's an Ubuntu issue though. :P
<silent> I see
<Mr_WAMU> Pavel there is no make or ./configure file in the program
<eltese> pavel : Yes I know =) But Im gonna update anyways when gutsy comes.. So my question is this : Is it worth downloading the beta or should I install feisty first??
<silent> Hornet--, hehe, odd that it would appear there
<mr_toast> is there an app in ubuntu that is efficient in time management? if there is please tell me :3
<dwxreaper> outlook
<pavel> Mr_Wamu go to the ubuntu pastebin and show me the contents by typing ls in a terminal cd'ed to that folder
<Hornet--> silent: Well, it still affects Mint users too.
<silent> Hornet--, I see. is it a hardware or software issue?
<cyph3x> would osmeone point in the right direction abou tlearning how to use/install beryl?
<Mr_WAMU> Pavel: I cd /home/moneyman/src changed sucessful
<Hornet--> silent: Apparently it's to do with mixups in the BIOS
<Pskol__> Kronos: if you have 2gb of memory you dont need to create a swap partition
<Hornet--> silent: IRQs being misplaced and misallocated etc
<pavel> eltese: 7.10 is feisty, im pretty sure of it, so gutsy is basiclyy outdated as i recall
<Mr_WAMU> root@moneyman1-desktop:~# cd /home/moneyman/src
<Mr_WAMU> root@moneyman1-desktop:/home/moneyman/src#
<pavel> Mr_WAMU type cd ../ and there should a confifgure file
<Blackgoth> pavel: Wrong, 7.10 is gutsy
<EviL_SmUrF> Hey guys, I just installed the Tahoma font into ubuntu and set it to be used for everything. However, for some reason some applications are not obeying that. How can I fix this problem? I am using gnome
<pavel> blackgoth: oh my bad
<eltese> :)
<Hornet--> silent: in other news, I'm now trying to get Photoshop CS3 running under Linux, by any means possible. :P
<Shapeshifter> I'd like "vpn-disconnect" to be run automatically when I hit the shutdown button. Is there a shutdownscript of somekind where I can add that line?
<Hornet--> silent: Any suggestions as to what to try first?
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy | pavel
<ubotu> pavel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Kronos> Pskol__: thank you, tought so as well... since i've never ever noticed it using more than the odd 1GB of usage while playing games anyway...
<cyph3x> hornet ha lemme know how it went would ya?
<LinuxJuggalo> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for Ubuntu 8.04-LTS, due April 2008. For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<Mr_WAMU> pavel: cd /home/moneyman/src ../configure ???
<mr_toast> im looking for an app that will help manage my time when next to a pc... an app that I can set tasks to do on the pc based on time period etc. Is there such an app for ubuntu?
<pavel> MR_wamu no first cd ../ thatll bring u up a directory, and in the moneyman directory should be a configure file
<Hornet--> cyph3x, heh, fair enough.  What've you tried?
<Mr_WAMU> cd
<silent> Hornet--, those IRQs tend to do that ;)
<pavel> eltes: personally if i have a working computer, id wait
<silent> Hornet--, as far as photoshop is concerned, I would try installing via wine and importing windows dlls as necessary. Most linux users wouldn't support this method, but whatever it takes
<eltese> pavel: Ok, thanks =)
<cyph3x> Hornet--: i havent diligently tried anything-- i have gotten used to using gimp. but when i was interested i tried it in wine and i had the feeling i wouldve been able to get it if i dropped a couple hours of itme in it
<pavel> blackgoth: upgrading remove all apps?
<bluefox83> where does xscreen-saver keep it's config files?>
<Hornet--> silent: fair enough, thanks... wish me luck. :\
<silent> Hornet--, as cyph3x said, gimp is also a nice program, though if you're used to photoshop you will most likely need photoshop
<silent> Hornet--, as a last resort you could get a cedega license and it should run it
<Hornet--> silent: It's compatibility issues, I need Photoshop for collaboration.
<Mr_WAMU> pavel: root@moneyman1-desktop:~# ls -a /home/moneyman/src/enginuity
<Mr_WAMU> .  ..  ECUEditor.java  maps  net  Settings.java  .svn  swing  xml
<Mr_WAMU> No make or configure file...
<a7p> hi everyone - anyone using a working two-screen-setup? I just tried using two monitors with gusty and nothing works correctly.
<heartsblood> is it possible to tell apt to install packages AND suggestions?
<Hornet--> silent: and besides, photoshop is somewhat better than the Gimp.
<niter3> silent: It's call vmware
<Hornet--> silent: The Gimp's good, but doesn't cut photoshop's level of mustard.
<niter3> or better yet. Wine.
<niter3> Hornet--: But remember that's also a commerical product that's backed with millions and millions of dollars.
<silent> niter3, i recommended wine, but yes vmware should run it, if a bit resource-heavy
<pavel> Mr_WAMU: is moneyman the application you are trying to compile?
<Hornet--> niter3: I know, that's why it's better. :P
<heartsblood> Hornet--: I would disagree on the grounds that any program is only as good as the person using it.
<Mr_WAMU> no its /home/moneyman/src/enginuity
<niter3> silent: it's not bad at all. With now todays standard of RAM and such. It's not big deal at all.
<Hornet--> heartsblood: fair enough, try making websites with MSpaint then.
<van> hi guys i installed kbuntu, but i cannot acces to root under shell.
<van> someone know the reason
<Hornet--> heartsblood: have fun. :)
<niter3> Hornet--: If you want to pay that $600. I rather free software.
<Mr_WAMU> enginuity is the prog
<heartsblood> Hornet--: I'm also not suicidal.
<Hornet--> niter3, same tbh.
<Blackgoth> pavel: dunno, i just installed it
<DShepherd> van, sudo -i maybe?
<pavel> Mr_WAMU do you know what programming language its written in?
<pavel> blackgoth:ty
<Mr_WAMU> java
<Hornet--> niter3, but the point remains that there's nothing comparable, and I need that level of functionality.
<silent> Hornet--, I believe the wine developers have their own repositories you can add to your sources.list and get the latest build straight through aptitude
<niter3> Hornet--: what the hell does tbh suppose to mean. Is this one of your made up acrynoms ?
<van> DShepherd: oh it work thanks yo
<silent> niter3, to be honest
<van> DShepherd: i tried su
<niter3> Hornet--: then fuck off and use windows. :)
<DShepherd> van, ok.. kool
<DShepherd> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LinuxJuggalo> niter3: please watch your language
<Hornet--> niter3, what the heck? 'my' acronyms?
<niter3> Sorry for the language.
<silent> niter3, just don't sweaar
<lamego> niter3, please have some respect, there is some comercial software which does not have a comparable open source, we open source supports don't like it, but it's true
<silent> Hornet--, what did you say? :P
<pavel> anyone know if updating to gutsy wipes your apps?
<`assioma`> hi, i've a problem with my bluetooth headset: i manage to connett it to the pc, but if i try to do a skype or ekiga call the system freezes. Never heard about it?
<rapiecer> hello is there a unison user ?
<DShepherd> pavel, i dont think so... but all gutsy concerns should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<Hornet--> silent, 'tbh', which apparently he'd not heard of.
<Mr_WAMU> pavel: how do I compile java?
<silent> niter3, if you think gimp is at the same level as photoshop, you are sorely mistaken and your pride in open source software is clouding your judgement
<lamego> Mr_WAMU, usually complex java apps have a build file
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy | pavel
<ubotu> pavel: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<DShepherd> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lamego> which is used with "ant"
<rapiecer> i need help with synchronizing using ubunu
<pavel> DShephered: o ty
<niter3> silent: ZThat should be directed to me ..
<IndyGunFreak> Mr_WAMU: you shoudlnt' really need to, its in the repos as far as i know
<DShepherd> pavel, no problem
<IndyGunFreak> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<niter3> silent: That reponse should be directed to Hornet-- .
<heartsblood> Am I blind or is there really no option that will force apt to install 'recomended/suggested' packages?  I'm almost positive i've done it before
<Mr_WAMU> The program is Enginuity... I got it from sourceforge... no make file
<silent> gimp is nowhere near as good as photoshop. it is very good, being a free solution
<DShepherd> !offtopic | niter3, Hornet--
<ubotu> niter3, Hornet--: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LinuxJuggalo> !windows | Hornet--
<ubotu> Hornet--: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<munk__> can somebody help me configure my xorg because i cant seem to get it working at all..
<Blackgoth> silent: who needs photoshop anyway? :P
<`assioma`> hi, i've a problem with my bluetooth headset: i manage to connett it to the pc, but if i try to do a skype or ekiga call the system freezes. Never heard about it?
<silent> Blackgoth, people with jobs in photo editing
<silent> Blackgoth, i would assume
<Blackgoth> that would suck wouldnt it?
<Mr_WAMU> Hahaha mental health insitute
<Hornet--> Blackgoth, and serious website development.
<rapiecer> nobody using unison ?
<silent> Hornet--, but yeah, try wine. try vmware, then if you absolutely need photoshop... try cedega
<niter3> I've never dug into Gimp enough to be able to make such a comparison, but I'd imagine if Photoshop is better it's probably the fact that the software is backed up with millions of dollars.
<DShepherd> silent, Blackgoth please... go to #ubuntu-offtopic... please to talk about gimp and photoshop. this is a support channel. niter3 you too
<Blackgoth> silent: cedega? dude! thats a old winex version that just suks!
<lamego> Mr_WAMU, they provide .jar files, you can execute those
<silent> niter3, precisely, the amount of money and manpower poured into photoshop is what makes it superior
<lamego> java -jar file.jar
<niter3> Hornet--: And like I mentioned earlier as well, wine or vmware.
<munk__> can somebody help me configure my xorg because i cant seem to get it working at all..
<cyph3x> ok since i cant seem to fid anyone with an answer either here or on the forums... how would i figure out whats wrong so tha ti can make a bug report?
<lamego> assuming you have the JRE installed
<Mr_WAMU> Photoshop is by far better than GIMP
<pavel> Mr_WAMU are java and java developement installed?
<silent> Blackgoth, it is very much new
<silent> Blackgoth, it was winex, but it is still under development, doing better than wine last I heard
<LinuxJuggalo> niter3: its sad but true the gimp does not compare to the quality of photoshop
<Mr_WAMU> Yeah
<Psyber> hello everyon
<Blackgoth> I prefer wine from the winehq site anyway. faster. better support
<Mr_WAMU> I have a java console
<Mr_WAMU> I have java installed
<silent> Blackgoth, not faster, not better support, free
<Mr_WAMU> No jar files
<lamego> Mr_WAMU, download the jar version
<Mr_WAMU> They are ALL .java
<niter3> Hornet--: May I ask, I'm guesing the level of photo manipulating you're doing obviously has to be done at Photoshop?
<lamego> there is a .jar for 0.4 RC 2
<sebas891> any idea why, the boot process get stuck at 5.94000 time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
<Mr_WAMU> Its only came in a .src.zip
<Blackgoth> silent: so you can see if my wine is faster or slower than cedega? wow you are good!
<Psyber> silly question, it should be possible to install multiple linux GUIs at the same time correct?
<pavel> Mr_WAMU btw u should check if a deb package exsists for ur application/program
<Hornet--> niter3, if you'd followed the conversation you'd see that it's mostly for interoperability.
<lamego> Psyber, yes, it should
<silent> Blackgoth, is your wine any different from any other wine? is yours jesus-powered?
<Mr_WAMU> I tried synaptic
<Blackgoth> Psyber: yes, you can run more than one windows manager
<Mr_WAMU> I got nothing
<Blackgoth> *install
<`assioma`> hi, i've a problem with my bluetooth headset: i manage to connett it to the pc, but if i try to do a skype or ekiga call the system freezes. Never heard about it?
<Hornet--> niter3, but yes, some of the things I'm trying to do would be far harder in the gimp
<niter3> Hornet--: But again, that isn't a reason not to run linux. Photoshop is an application that runs on top of the OS. You have wine and other alternatives to get photoshop up and working. So don't assume just because Gimp doesn't compare to photoshop that is a reason to chump out of using Ubuntu/Linux .
<lamego> Mr_WAMU, I am seeing the sourceforge site myself, you have .jar files there
<Hornet--> niter3, and downright impossible in places
<ivan_> hi, how do i pabstein,in what website?
<Mr_WAMU> Yeah?
<pavel> Mr_wamu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Blackgoth> again silent, _my_ experiance with cedega is that is it slower than wine from winehq directly.
<Mr_WAMU> Under Enginuity?
<Psyber> lamego: Blackgoth  have either of you done this?  IF so did you have any problems?
<dgjones> !paste | ivan_
<ubotu> ivan_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<silent> Blackgoth, to each his own
<lamego> niter3, could you shutup with that gimp vs PS debate ?
<lamego> Psyber, I did have KDE and GNOME on the past
<Hornet--> niter3, where are you reading this from?  Why do you think I'm trying to get it working in Linux in the first place?
<silent> niter3, he's using linux.. hes in a linux channel trying to get it to run on linux
<cyph3x> in regards to the PS v Gimp debate. you have to consider what youre getting for what you pay for...
<silent> niter3, when did windows come into it?
<LinuxJuggalo> !wine | Hornet--
<ubotu> Hornet--: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Blackgoth> Psyber: i had kde and gnome running, only problem was the amount of junk i got with kde
<Psyber> lamego: that is what I am trying to do.  Did you just install both of them or is there a trick to doing it?  How did you select which WM you want to run?
<dbrewer_rjr> i just took my feisty server to the server farm and it would not go on the network there. It was fine here. I changed the /etc/network/interfaces file just before i powered down and drove it over. Both me and the net admin over at the farm looked at the file and the settings were correct.
<cyph3x> are the 5 additional features in PS worth the 500 bucks?
<niter3> I was wondering, does Gnome have alternatives for KDE's popup calendar reminders?
<Blackgoth> Psyber: the login window will let you choose
<heartsblood> what exactly is the difference between beryl and compiz?
<lamego> Psyber, the graphical desktop manager allowed me to select the WM at login
<LinuxJuggalo> cyph3x: no
<lamego> the login manager
<nickrud> niter3: I use evolution, it has calendar reminders
<cyph3x> then use Gimp... ;-)
<Psyber> Cool, I take it I can install the WM from symantic?
<heartsblood> compiz = window effects, beryl desltop effects?
<lamego> Psyber, yes you can
<niter3> heartsblood: Compiz is the core of the functioning and Beryl is the additonal software that runs with Compiz. Compiz-Fusion is the new Beryl so to speak
<Zorlin> no....
<LinuxJuggalo> cyph3x: i do use gimp ;p
<Zorlin> Actually Beryl was a fork of Compiz...
<Psyber> does anyone know how to get alltray to work with beryl?
<heartsblood> niter3: yea i've been reading about the 'merger' just wasn't sure what the difference between the 2 were
<dbrewer_rjr> HELP!! i just took my feisty server to the server farm and it would not go on the network there. It was fine here. I changed the /etc/network/interfaces file just before i powered down and drove it over. Both me and the net admin over at the farm looked at the file and the settings were correct.
<Zorlin> ...Technically Compiz was the base for the code; but the whole package was referred to as Beryl
<Zorlin> Compiz Fusion is a result of the re-merger.
<niter3> nickrud: Yes but you need to have that application running at all times. Not that the KDE reminders you odn't have to, but it sits by your clock in the taskbar by default. It's sort of integrated into KDE but not Mozilla's software.
<heartsblood> niter3: I tried 'compiz' once before but I lost all my title bars.  It made closing windows a bit of a pain.  I wanted to try it again because of all the hype but i'm not really sure what I should get to avoid my previous troubles.
<niter3> nickrud: That's the alternative I'm looking for.
<ivan_> could someone look at my pabstein and help me??? here is the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39692/
<nickrud> niter3: evo has the evolution-alarm-notify, I am under the impression that as long as that's running, calendar alarms will still appear
<niter3> heartsblood: Well there is the fact that the software has matured more. There is also very good support/tutorial websites to guide you in. Plus if you mess up, you can always back track. If you need help jump on IRC. Install yourself irssi.
<Shapeshifter> I'd like "vpn-disconnect" to be run automatically when I hit the shutdown button. Is there a shutdownscript of somekind where I can add that line?
<Psyber> does anyone know how to get alltray to work with beryl / compiz
<heartsblood> irssi?
<ivan_> did someone watched it??
<niter3> heartsblood: IRC client that runs from the console. Just in case your render X useless. This way you can have members help you restore.
<munk__> can someone tell me how do i install cyrillic font again cuz i took it off by "accident" not knowing i need it
<wood1> what is the channel for ubuntu 7.10 please?
<heartsblood> ah, no worries I use bitchx for console stuff and I'm a pro at breaking X :>
<Psyber> anyone in here use linspire?
<dbrewer_rjr> HELP!! i just took my feisty server to the server farm and it would not go on the network there. It was fine here. I changed the /etc/network/interfaces file just before i powered down and drove it over. Both me and the net admin over at the farm looked at the file and the settings were correct.
<nickrud> dbrewer_rjr: have you watched /var/log/syslog for messages when ifup/downing the interface?
<kurisutofuaa> I question about a installing ubuntu with a grub loader already on the computer will it over-write my previous grub entries or will keep them?
<ivan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39692/ someon please help me
<gorlak> how do you tell who all are admins' in the channel?
<dbrewer_rjr> no :(
<wood1> is ubuntu 7.10 support here?
<nickrud> kurisutofuaa: with the alternate cd, you can choose not to overwrite the mbr; live install I'm not sure of
<dbrewer_rjr> i finally had to leave the farm. I will be going back as soon as they will let me.
<nickrud> gorlak: you can ask on #ubuntu-ops
<nickrud> wood1: no, #ubuntu+1
<wood1> thank you nickrud
<nvrpunk> question, I tossed the source.list to gutsy repos and distro-upgraded and now suddenly i can no longer SSH into the box remotely
<nvrpunk> anyone familiar with this?
<uh_buntu> I just dual booted ubuntu6.06LTS with windows2000pro. I have microcom AD2636 ROUTER but using usb. Network card broken. UBUNTU doesn't recognize internet connectuion. What to do?
<ivan_> when i try to update i get an error and i cant open it and i also get an errror opening synaptic. Could someone help me please??
<nickrud> ivan_: could you put the output of aptitude update on a pastebin?
<nickrud> ivan_: sudo*
<groushack> hi alll
<Filthpig> Can somebody tell me why I can't run azureus from the repos? It just doesn't start...
<aguitel> uh_buntu: ubuntu does no t work fine with usb internet connection ,fix your ethernet card
<ivan_> nickrud, i get this error. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39694/
<nickrud> Filthpig: did you install sun java?
<MishaBear> hello
<ivan_> nickrud, thats the pabstein
<nickrud> ivan_: simple fix, a sec
<Filthpig> nickrud: I've got several :P
<ivan_> nickrud, ok thanks
<Filthpig> shouldn't apt take care of that anyway?
<MishaBear> need a big help... I am a bit on a budget, and I need a laptop. I have two systems to choose from, both with 2GB of RAM and 120GB HDD - the problem is the CPU - one has a Sempron 3600, the other a  64 X2 TK53
<MishaBear> I know the second i sbetter
<MrObvious> .
<nickrud> Filthpig: sudo update-alternatives --config java , make sure it's a sun :)
<MishaBear> but what's the actual difference in performance on ubuntu?
<MrObvious> MishaBear: Just get the dual core. It'll perform better with more future proofing you might say.
<_bt> hello, i upgraded to ubuntu gutsy and my network device has changed to eth1 from 0, how can i change it back?
<MishaBear> ok thanks
<MrObvious> MishaBear: YW. Also more and more programs are becoming dual core optimized.
<Filthpig> nickrud: always sun ;)
<MishaBear> ah I see, ok thanks
<aguitel> _bt: why you what it back
<MrObvious> YW.
<MishaBear> cannot wait to check ubuntu on this system
<nickrud> ivan_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-error-when-adding-new-apt-source-list-233417/ , the answer from leonscape
<_bt> because i have some things bridged to eth0 and also a static ip setup
<MishaBear> it comes with Vista preinstalled, and we have no option to remove the license in my country
<ivan_> nickrud, ill try it thanks
<gorlak> question: if i had a program running under wine, and it froze to thepoint of not being able to turn it off, how would i go about forcing the application to close?
<MishaBear> too bad, but I do not care - I am forced to work on Vista on another machine, and it's been a nightmare so far, regardless of what everybody else is saying
<Filthpig> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39696/
<aguitel> gorlak: kill wine
<gorlak> i tried using the kill (pid) but it didnt do anything
<nickrud> Filthpig: choose the 1.5, I'm pretty sure that 1.4 is still blackdown :)
<nickrud> not sun, heh
<xqq>  
<MishaBear> one question more, sorry - I have been working with Photoshop, and owning the license, for the latest 5 years - I like GIMP, but I am much faster with PS - will it be possible to run it in some way on Ubuntu or I'd better let go?
<nickrud> !cn | xqq
<ubotu> xqq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<aguitel> gorlak: do you see the correct pid process?
<gorlak> yes it was listed as 5952, when i use the top -u username command
<aguitel> gorlak: type ps aux
<Filthpig> nickrud: hummmmmmmmmm, now it runs, but after starting up and showing some informational message it just closes
<gorlak> did that and it lists the same pid number
<roots> jdjafjdfds
<Filthpig> (i'm on gutsy, btw)
<roots> gdfsgsf
<roots> teste
<gorlak> for the program i cant close
<roots> =D
<aguitel> gorlak: this is the pid numer to kill
<nickrud> Filthpig: not a real expert on java & azureus, you might want to try the java6
<gorlak> so it should be kill pid correct?
<tmccrary> I have a new mac keyboard and when I push the eject button... my theme changes in Gnome
<aguitel> gorlak: yes
<Dralock> tmccrary thats awesome!
<tmccrary> What is the command to display what key you are currently pressing? I am having a hard time remembering
<nickrud> wow, single click theme changes, I want that!
<xcst> ei people need help with my ubuntu
<nickrud> tmccrary: xev
<tmccrary> nickrud: Thank!
<tmccrary> s
<xcst> can someone pm me, we can talk
<Bender1337> ok om me
<roots> i dont speack enghish
<roots> 
<Dralock> tmccrary : I don't know if I'd want to turn that off though :)
<gorlak> strange, still not working.
<vulcanius> nickrud, write something to do that, everyone would love you
<MrObvious> xcst: About what? There's an offtopic channel for #ubuntu.
<aguitel> l
<gorlak> still listed in the ps aux
<MrObvious> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xcst> <<nid helps with ubuntu
<gorlak> under the same pid
<MrObvious> xcst: Just ask the question.
<tmccrary> Dralock: Oh I know, deciding is killing me ;)
<LinuxJuggalo> roots: what language are you fluent?
<Dralock> gorlak: If you want to stop something that bad, use the killall -9 <name of process> command.
<roots> portuguese
<roots> do you understend
<roots> ?
<tmccrary> The eject button must mean "Eject current theme"
* nickrud likes big guns
<Dralock> hah!
<xcst> when i installed beryl. just for a while it works fine, but after downloading the codeces for video formats for windows, beryl didnt worked anymore
<Dralock> If you hit it twice does it revert?
<tmccrary> hmm, xev doesn't even respond when I it one of the keys (the meta key to the right of the space bar)
<aguitel> gorlak: do that Dralock SAY
<LinuxJuggalo> roots: sorry i do not, but you can find an ubuntu support channel in your language
<roots> ok!
<Filthpig> nickrud: hmm, same result with java 6
<roots> greatz maN...
<dgjones> !pt | roots
<ubotu> roots: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kjp> Is there anything like mythtv for gnome ?
<nickrud> tmccrary: do tail -f /var/log/syslog , and watch that terminal while you press the key
<roots> ubotu ....................
<roots> obrigado pela dica...
<roots> thank's ;)
<vocx> xcst, video codecs and video don't play nicely.
<Bender1337> he is a bot
<Kronos> guyz... uhmm i finnaly seem to have installed it (ubuntu 7.04) without the swapp partition the only thing i tought was strange during the instalation was it hangged at 6% on the copying files screen for about 10 mins... and then it just jumped straight to 18% but after that everything went smooth, now (after it telling me to lose the CD coz its about to restart) it restarts time after time .. the orange bar underneath u
<Kronos> buntu's logo goes to roughtly 95% and then it restarts for no reason, does it time after time after time... i just got into the kernel safe mode and that seems to be ok but i have no clue as to what's going on since i never used this before ... >>>HELP PLEASE!!!!<<<
<Filthpig> kjp: Search in the "add/remove programs" application
<nickrud> Filthpig: might be a bug, try looking on bugs.launchpad.net
<kjp> Filthpig: sadly I only have ssh access to the box atm
<tmccrary> nickrud: it doesn't output anything other than the initial data
<xcst> what alternative can i use so that i can play videos at a nice rate
<Dralock> xcst: I just use VLC
<nickrud> tmccrary: initial data? usually it'll say something each time you press
<Dralock> xcst: when in doubt, yanno?
<MrObvious> Kronos: You didn't install with a swap?
<xcst> the player?
<tmccrary> nickrud: It spit out about 5-6 lines related to new usb devices
<Dralock> xcst - yea. Its not the best in the world, but its better than xine and the gnome player.
<xcst> my main concern is after installing the codeces, beryl wont work anymore
<tmccrary> nickrud: I changed my xmodmap settings around a bit when I worked on a project with the wiimote
<ISOcrates> does anyone know of an applet that will display your IP address in a panel?
<nickrud> tmccrary: for keys that aren't recognized, anyway. (and starts laughing wildly usb devices on a meta key)
<tmccrary> I'm gonna check that out
<vocx> xcst, I meant video codecs and Beryldon't play nicely. So just turn off Beryl wjile you watch videos. Also, remember Beryl, compiz, compiz fusion and all that are not exactly finished.
<gorlak> dralock, name of proccess would be the pid? or 'command' ?
<Kronos> MrObvious: nop i have 2GB of memory and some1 called Pskoll (i belive) said it would be ok with 2 GB of mem
<ed_> how do you get the desktop effects to work and stop getting the composite extension error
<damjan> Is it dangerous to log in as root while I have an Internet connection?
<aguitel> gorlak: kill -9 pid(number)
<Dralock> gorlak: it would be the name of the process itself. Like for wine you would type "killall -9 wine"
<xcst> the thing is, i just wany ubuntu desktop to look nice
<Dralock> gorlak: or for firefox "killall -9 firefox"
<nickrud> damjan: not particularly
<damjan> ok
<gorlak> ah ok
<MrObvious> Kronos: You should still have a swap. At least install a 512MB swap. It still wont' hurt. I've used up to 1GB of swap on 512MB of RAM before and still wasn't done opening all my programs. I could probably easily use 2GB of RAM + some swap.
<Dralock> gorlak: that will kill all processes associated with the parsed phrase in your PS.
<nickrud> damjan: but sudo -i gets you root level stuff without having to have an active root account
<damjan> nicrud, but if somebody tries to intrude, he will have all my pc  power
<gorlak> i tried the wine, but it didnt work,
<Filthpig> nickrud: thanks for the tip, found this in a post there: With sun jre1.5 azureus not work.
<Filthpig> With java-gcj work perfectly.
<Roge> Im using apt-get to install a package and ubuntu server edition lts version is asking for the cd rom .. is there a way to force it to use the network repo ?
<Filthpig> so I'm installing the gcj now
<eeyore_> Hi. Could someone tell me what program they use to convert tex to pdf? Any recommendations?
<Dralock> gorlak: then try what you are running wine with.
<ed_> anyone?
<MrObvious> Kronos: You might run Memtest as included on the Ubuntu CD to see if your memory is in good condition. I'd recommend a fresh install since you just did one with a swap partition. Make sure you give the partitions a good format so that it doesn't keep any data. That should get you off good provided you don't have any hardware problems. Also, you aren't needing special SATA or RAID drivers are you?
<damjan> nicrud, if I type my password for each package I install, I will commit suicide, :)
<Kronos> MrObvious: so u reckon i should install a swap? if so how big ... half the mem size? like 1 GB?...
<Dralock> gorlak: I have to -9 WoW.exe (I play world of warcraft) all the time with updates and stuff.
<preaction> damjan, you being logged in as root does not open a hole. you having a SSH server running, allowing root to login using SSH, and having an insecure root password would. Since root has no password on default ubuntu, there's no worry there.
<nickrud> damjan: sudo -i then.
<xcst> the thing is, i just wany ubuntu desktop to look nice
<MrObvious> Kronos: 512 will do IMO, but 1GB can't hurt just in case. Linux is smart with memory management.
<brandonc503> hey i did the driver search thing and dosent help
<zoli2k> How can I blacklist a kernel driver?
<brandonc503> have less resolutions then before
<damjan> nicrud, I changed the pass, and I activated the gdm and kdm root login
<gorlak> still cant seem to quit it, there is always a reboot. hehe
<gorlak> thanks for the help thoug
<gorlak> though
<DShepherd> Roge, open /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the lines relating to the cd
<zoli2k> Hi, can you help me? How can I blacklist a kernel driver?
<Filthpig> nickrud: although it's still the same for me o0
<vocx> xcst, As I told you, it may be impossible at this stage. Maybe wait until the new ubuntu release arrives with new codecs and improved compiz and probably it will work better.
<Pelo> zoli2k, man modprobe
<pH1r3> hey people, ive got fiesty installed, if i want to install gutsy will i have to completely reformat everything? or can i just upgrade to gutsy?
<nickrud> zoli2k: create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ , use blacklist in that directory for the syntax (create a new file, so ubuntu won't mess with it)
<ed_> whats a good program to choose themes from for ubuntu
<damjan> nicrud, why java applications for development like elclipse or java beans, take enormous  memory?
<gorlak> thanks for the help :)
<tmccrary> ed_ System->Preferences->Theme
<Kronos> MrObvious: right no... i  mean i've got a single disk atm... sata yes but just standard nothing fancy... mem... yeh ok i can run some tests but i'm pretty sure its good its some pretty high quality stuff as far as the system goes it was runing 100% yesterday i had windows on and all my stuff worked 100%
<preaction> damjan, because the JVM requires a lot of memory
<zoli2k> nickrud, thank you. That is what I exactly need.
<eeyore_> Hi. Could someone tell me what program they use to convert tex to pdf? Any recommendations?
<tmccrary> damjan: They are IDE's, all the features they have take a lot of memory
<nickrud> damjan: cuz they're hogs?
<ISOcrates> pH1r3: you can upgrade from fiesty i believe
<brandonc503> what are some ways i can change my resolution?
<pH1r3> cool
* nickrud goes back to work
<ISOcrates> i asked the same question the other night
<Kronos> MrObvious: well as good as anything can run on windows =D
<mikebot> My volume buttons on my laptop no longer work... how can I fix this?
<Pelo> pH1r3,  you can move your /home folder to a seperate partition and use it from there, that will restore all your settings but the  /partiton will get reformated (on an install that is)   if you just  upgrade you are pretty safe
<damjan> nicrud, explain me, what is hog, cause I'am new to that term, please.
<ed_> tmccrary: im looking for more themese
<tmccrary> preaction: The JVM takes up about 40-50 megs for the class libraries... java is better for resource intensive applications right now (so IDEs, editor suites, server programs, etc)
<tmccrary> ed_: gnome-look.org is pretty good, imo
<pH1r3> ahhk sweet
<ed_> tmccrary: i wanna be able to make the icons on my desktop smaller as well
<Pelo> brandonc503,  you can  add extra reslolutions you need to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ikonia> ed_: gnome-loo.org
<MrObvious> Kronos: Hmm okay. IDK why it would be holding up, unless there are graphics drivers problems. You might check the syslog.
<ikonia> ed_: gnome-look.org
<nickrud> damjan: a hog is a pig. Eats everything in sight
<ed_> tmccrary: thanks that seems like a good site
<ed_> ikonia: thanks :)
<tmccrary> preaction: The upcoming Java service pack is going to introduce "java kernel" which reduces the initial memor usage to only core classes on startup.... about 2 MB
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my volume buttons on my laptop would suddenly stop working?
<ISOcrates> there's got to be a way to display one's IP address in a panel, no?
<Dralock> ed_: there's always themes.freshmeat.net as well. Though it doesn't update very often.
<nickburns> Hi all, long time Linux user, new Ubuntu user... I've installed Ubuntu on my tablet.  Pen, etc., working just fine when the screen is at normal (0 deg) rotation.  However, when I go to draw a line when the screen is rotated, the line appears jagged and broken until I lift my pen -- and then it goes solid.  Happens with all the inking software I have tried so far.  Any idea?
<preaction> tmccrary, off-topic, and i don't really care, but thanks
<brandonc503> Pelo: that file is empty
<Pelo> ISOcrates, in ter terminal  type ifconfig
<lap> mikebot: that was a windows commodity.
<damjan> nicrud, oh, do you know how much ram memory do I have to have to work freely with java dev and work on internet?
<Pelo> brandonc503,    X one one , not X L L
<mikebot> lap: They used to work.
<ed_> i basically want a nice dark yet simple theme but with small icons (or ones I can modify myself)
<mikebot> in ubuntu
<tmccrary> preaction: Of course you don't care, you're one of those kinds of people
<lap> mikebot: oh ok
<Pelo> brandonc503, and remember  linux is case sensitive
<ikonia> nickburns: the re-draw on rotation function is possible the problem
<brandonc503> Pelo i copied what you typed
<ikonia> ed_: visit the site
<lap> mikebot: maybe you disabled something that wouldn't to be disabled
<xcst> what else cool things i can do with ubuntu'
<ISOcrates> Pelo, yeah besides that though
<xcst> what else cool things i can do with ubuntu?
<nickburns> ikonia, any suggestion on how to fix it?
<mikebot> lap: How can I solve the issue (by finding out what may have changed)?
<Pelo> brandonc503,  browse manualy to the location, I typed it correctly
<Dralock> xcst - thats rather subjective, don't you think?
<ed_> ikonia: i am now as we speak actually lol
<ISOcrates> i have the network connection applet in the panel and if you click it and click support it shows you.  but i thought for sure there must bea  way to just show it all the time in the panel
<ikonia> nickburns: no idea, I've not seen ubuntu on tablets, however I've seen rotation re-draw issues on palm pilots
<Kronos> MrObvious: yes yes yes... my graphics card is pretty good but its a bit of a funny one its known for that, and when i was trying to install ubuntu with the desktop instalation disk its keept messing up on the loading screen (after u press install on the screen where u get a little bar going back and forth) then i was recomended to get the "alternate" version which is what i'm using now
<ikonia> ed_: then we don't need a commentary
<ikonia> nickburns I'm just making a directional suggestion
<MrObvious> Kronos: What is your GPU?
<ppj> Ubuntu is the only ncurses installed distro that I can faithfully rely on to sit at 6% or 90% everytime I install it
<brandonc503> Pelo got i thanks
<xcst> draconius wht do you men>
<damjan> Any good java dev channel?
<ed_> ikonia: what on earth are you talking about....a commentary
<MrObvious> Kronos: And are you running an overclock of any kind?
<xcst> draconius wht do you meean?
<ikonia> damjan: not here
<tmccrary> ed_: ikonia is a douche, just ignore it
<ikonia> ed_ I want this theme, that theme
<ikonia> tmccrary not be offensive
<brandonc503> Pelo any help on what to change?
<ikonia> don't
<brandonc503> Pelo link would be good
<Roge> thx
<lap> mikebot: sorry, i'd never use that buttons.
<Pelo> brandonc503,  you'll figure it out, it's pretty evident
<mikebot> lap: K, thanks.
<damjan> ikonia do u know some channel or forum for java development
<NTAuthority> blarg, gutsy beta gives an error about the gnome-settings-manager on boot of desktop cd
<ikonia> damjan #java
<ed_> ikonia: i was actually throwing it out there in case anyone had anything to add....if you don' want to see it then dont
<brandonc503> k
<damjan> ok
<tmccrary> damjam: #java... but's full of morons
<tmccrary> Just a fair warning
<ed_> ikonia: i was looking for other opinions
<vocx> !xconfig | brandonc503
<ubotu> brandonc503: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Pelo> !gutsy | NTAuthority
<ubotu> NTAuthority: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<oobe> anyone here using mythtv on ubuntu ?
<NTAuthority> mmm, okay :)
<ikonia> oobe I have done
<vocx> !fixres | brandonc503
<damjan> tmccrary, why are they morons?
<ubotu> brandonc503: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dralock> xcst - I mean, your definition of "cool" things might be quite different than other people's. Narrowing down your general question to a certain field, such as, "what cool widgets can I install" or "what cool window managers are there out there to play with" or "what cool system monitoring tools can I play with" would be much better.
<simonbp> oobe, I've got mythtv on ubuntu
<Kronos> MrObvious: gainward 6800GS AGP 512 MB  (this is technicly a PCIe jobbie with a PCIe to AGP converter thing, and what i mean by funny is that they "never" released any 512 MB version on AGP... so this is some wired very limited version...
<klotho> hello... are there any repositories for gutsy that are faster than the default (USA) one? downloads are going really slowly....
<oobe> ii have a prob im using ubuntu but its not really ubuntu related
<xcst> i mean the desktop view
<Kronos> MrObvious: no overclocks
<ikonia> klotho: the servers had problems earlier, they are catching up
<tmccrary> damjan: Most of the people there barely know how to program and the mods are on a power trip
<xcst> you know style
<vocx> klotho, gutsy, not here please. #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<oobe> my tuner distorts with ranbow colours and wont fix untill reboot
<xcst> and more of performance
<lap> xcst: apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes
<klotho> ikonia: so just use the USA ones, no other mirrors that arebetter?
<lap> =)
<oobe> ever heard of somthing like that
<damjan> tmcrary that is funny
<ikonia> klotho: the usa ones will ease up shortly, they are just on catch up a bit
<MrObvious> Kronos: Hmm odd. Try what I suggested and see if that works then.
<Hilikus> hey guys, i have mythtv runnig and it uses mysql, now im installing phpbb and the mysql installer is asking me if i have created a database, does that mean, is there ANY database running (there is, the one that mythtv is using) or when they refer to database they mean one for phpbb specifically?
<Filthpig> nickrud: ah, I need to download a new package (still in proposed state)
<Filthpig> but it works under gutsy :)
<ikonia> Hilikus no, it means have you created a phpbb database
<damjan> tmcrary guess the whole server is on vacation, cause is not oppening
<nubuntu> However it is not always the smoking gun
<simonbp> oobe: does the tuner card handle mpeg2 encoding, or do you handle that in software?
<Dralock> xcst: I suggest, then, you start down the path of learning about the wonderful world of linux window managers. Nautilis is just the ubuntu default, but there are many to mess with. You can lose yourself for weeks configuring things to be just right.
<tmccrary> damjam: You're better off, believe me
<Hilikus> ikonia mysql can have several databases right?
<oobe> its a dvb-t
<oobe> im not sure if it does mpeg2 encoding
<nubuntu> but the vid worked under gutcy
<brandonc503> vocx whats fixres?
<simonbp> oobe: I had a tough time with mythtv until I got a tuner card that handled all the encoding itself.
<ikonia> Hilikus: coreymon77
<vegard> Hello. I'm pretty new to ubuntu, and have a questions regarding lack of sound in 7.10
<Kronos> MrObvious: ok ty i'm doing the mem test just in case then if it all passes fine i'm gonna install it again with a 1GB swap just to see what happens, i'll keep u on tell and talk to u when its done, easyer than telling some1 else all about the problem again... thank you again...
<ikonia> Hilikus: correct
<simonbp> oobe: sorry, never saw your specific problem though.
<Pelo> !sound | vegard
<ubotu> vegard: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MrObvious> Kronos: I'm really out of suggestions actually.
<vegard> I'm using a Lenovo X60s laptop
<vocx> brandonc503, it was just a factoid the bot ubotu gave you. Read it again.
<Hilikus> ikonia and each DB has its own tables right? so the database is just like a namespace ??
<vocx> !fixres > brandonc503
<MrObvious> Kronos: So if this doesn't work more than likely someone with graphics experience can help you.
<clos> i installed vnc4server via 'apt-get install vnc4server' on a dedicated server that i'm renting, but when i go to IP:1 in my vnc viewer it can't find the server
<ikonia> Hilikus: thats right
<Hilikus> ikonia thanks! :)
<brandonc503> vocx oh thanks
<Kronos> MrObvious: alrighty,  can doo thank you for the help anyway...
<clos> any used vnc4server before?
<MrObvious> Kronos: :)
<wfernandow> anyone, know, how install sony ericsson gc89 an ubuntu 7.04
<nubuntu> thanks for your
<MrObvious> clos: I've done VNC before.
<clos> did it work for you?
<MrObvious> clos: Did you launch the server by vncserver first off?
<clos> yeah
<clos> i did
<clos> 'vnc4server'
<clos> and it asked me for a password
<MrObvious> clos: Hmm. And it doesn't show you any desktop?
<clos> no
<MrObvious> clos: Oh wait I understand.
<wfernandow> please, how install sony ericsson gc89 an ubuntu 7.04
<clos> it can't connet
<MrObvious> clos: It asked for a pw to set up the server...right.
<clos> yeah
<clos> and then it says
<clos> New '89-149-232-81.internetserviceteam.com:1 (root)' desktop is 89-149-232-81.internetserviceteam.com:1
<Fiveohthree> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrObvious> clos: Sorry I need some afternoon caffeine. Are you trying to use a NAT router? You might have to do some port forwarding.
<Fiveohthree> hey do that fix res again please
<MrObvious> !fixres
<MrObvious> Fiveohthree: I tried :(
<MrObvious> :p
<Fiveohthree> !fixres >
<clos> mrobvious the vnc4server is on a dedicated server that i'm renting
<MrObvious> !fixres > Fiveohthree
<wfernandow> anyone speak portugues
<MrObvious> !tab | Fiveohthree
<ubotu> Fiveohthree: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Fiveohthree> i did on other comp that restart thing and now just text on screen
<MrObvious> !portugues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portugues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> !portuguese
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<nickrud> pt | wfernandow
<bjames> hi all
<MrObvious> clos: Oh I see.
<Fiveohthree> says running local boot scritps...
<Fiveohthree> but nothing
<wfernandow> thanks
<klotho> no one on #ubuntu+1 has an answer to my question of whether there are other mirrors I should use now because the main ones are slow. Anyone know?
<dug_> how can you permanently change the column widths nautilus uses in list view?  The name column takes up the entire window, i have to resize it every time I open a new folder.
<ikonia> klotho: I've told you
<bjames> I want to have a play with some low-level network programming (i.e. connecting a microcontroller directly to my router, via ethernet) and was wondering if there are any simulation tools that I can use to simulate a network at various levels of the protocol stack?
<MrObvious> clos: So we'll assume there is no NAT router. Now we gotta look at the way it connects.
<ikonia> klotho: there are many other mirrors, but its probably best to stick with the usa ones and let them sort them selves out
<clos> i mean
<generalsnus> 13 Days to go... sigh, thats a long time for an impatient guy :P
<MrObvious> clos: I'll assume the address you gave earlier is the IP address. Let me see if I can connect.
<clos> ok
<arkygeek> i am running an intel iMac 24" with nVidia.  things were working perfectly, and then after a reboot, everything went haywire.  I have the full resolution back, but it seems like the depth is wrong or something. any ideas?
<arkygeek> oh.  hi btw :P
<MrObvious> clos: Try using plain vncserver and closing down vnc4server and see if that makes a difference.
<gea> hola, he instalado virtualbox, como lo abro? en consola no esta el comando 'virtualbox' , ni me aparece como programa
<MrObvious> !spanish | gea
<ubotu> gea: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vocx> arkygeek, why do you think "the depth is wrong or something"?  That is totally useless information, try again.
<gea> sorry
<gea> wrong window
<niter3> bbbbbbbbbahhaha
<niter3> Man guys
<spinner_> bjames: You have the bosom netsim for ccna
<niter3> ANy candians in here?1
<niter3> ?!
<niter3> THANKS GIVING THIS WEEKEND! WHOOT!
<CrickNeck> heh
<generalsnus> I guess there is no point in installing 7.04 now and uppgrade to 7.10 at launch..guessing it might complicate things
<ikonia> !offtopic >niter3
<bjames> spinner: I will have a look at that
<tmccrary> niter3: Out of curiosity, what is the best part of canadian thanksgiving?
<jonah1980> hi got a problem and on phone to my dad who is in spain, i'm in the uk, he not good with computers
<Hilikus> whats the default mysql root password?
<jonah1980> but he says the computer is locking up
<tmccrary> clear
<jonah1980> i think he needs legacy nvidia card driver and not the normal one
<hagna> so sometimes during apt-get install it won't resolve archive.ubuntu.org
<arkygeek> vocx: hmmmm.  hard to explain.  it looks like too few colors or something
<MrObvious> !offtopic > tmccrary
<clos> i installed vncserver and it says New 'X' desktop is 89-149-232-81.internetserviceteam.com:1
<hagna> also ssh sometimes takes a long to to login
<clos> but i still can't connect
<genii> Hilikus: username:mysql pass: mysql
<hagna> is that dns related?
<clos> and this time it didn't ask me for a password
<tmccrary> MrObvious: Thanks douche, that was a close one
<bjames> spinner_: it seems to be a non-free product
<bjames> is there anything free/open?
<MrObvious> clos: Hmm. There might be a firewall between you and the remote server. Check and remove them if necessary.
<jonah1980> he says it's come on now and not locked up is there an easy way to change to legacy without breaking it?
<clos> there is no firewall...
<spinner_> bjames do not know im new to this free world :)
<clos> i had this working with fedora 4 on the same server the other day
<bjames> spinner_: free is good ;-)
<dug_> anyone know how to change the default column widths nautilus uses in list view?  The name column takes up the entire window, i have to resize it every time I open a new folder.
<MrObvious> clos: Hmm. There is something obvious I'm missing. I'm sorry.
<clos> is there some wierd SELinux thing?
<ikonia> clos how can it be on the same server you just told me it was a rented server
<arkygeek> vocx: NVIDIA Driver Version: 1.0-9755
<clos> ikonia yeah
<MrObvious> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<spinner_> but im looking for the same thing so plz let me know if you found something of intrest
<clos> its a dedicated server that i have root access too
<clos> that i'm trying to install a vncserver
<arkygeek> niter3: im an expat canuck... happy thxgiving to you too
<oshiii-_^> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MrObvious> clos: Hmm. I'll google a little bit to see if there is anything obvious I'm missing.
<arkygeek> niter3: we are baking a pumpkin as we speak for a pie for tomorrow
<spinner_> bjames:  yes i know but ive been using win al my life this is my 3rd day with linux
<arkygeek> spinner_: sticck with it. it is SO worth it.  After three years of windows free computer use, i cant believe i ever used to like windows
<coreymon77> ikonia: huh? am i needed?
<arkygeek> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bjames> spinner_: are you looking to simulate protocols or network traffic?
<coreymon77> ikonia: you pinged?
<mr_toast> who wants to help me fix firstarter and fix DHCP?
<ikonia> coreymon77 apologies, I must have done a miss-type
<bjames> I'm looking to test implement a network protocol stack
<coreymon77> oh
<spinner_> traffic
<coreymon77> okay
<ikonia> coreymon77: sorry
<coreymon77> no prob
<bjames> spinner_:http://www.isi.edu/nsnam/ns/
<spinner_> tnx
<NTAuthority> feisty also gives an blown up bootsplash, and i'm waiting for the gnome-settings-manager error to come up, when booting the desktop cd on an 845 system (using the onboard intel video)
<niter3> Crazy tits
<fevel> hey
<KevlarSoul> I installed Ubuntu on a partition it made, everything looked great, when I rebooted there was no dual boot screen, went straight into winblows?
<ikonia> niter3: that language is uncalled for
<fevel> can firestarter be trusted with a biiig network
<fevel> as a security firewall
<ikonia> fevel: personal opinion - no
<fevel> ikonia, what do you suggest?
<ikonia> fevel: use fwbuilder with iptables
<fevel> iptables by hand?
<mr_toast> just received could not grab mouse warning? this is a first and is this like natural cause this installation is clean 0_o??
<ikonia> coreymon77 or an enterprise product
<niter3> ikonia: Big gigantic fat enormous huage super awesome fucking wondering bonker tits!!
<fevel> ikonia, I see
<niter3> ikonia: bann..
<stdin> !language | niter3
<ubotu> niter3: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tmccrary> !language | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fevel> ikonia, but firestarter does use iptables right?
<niter3> I was just trying to be funny
<coreymon77> ikonia: mistype again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> coreymon77: totally, auto complete is off
<stdin> tmccrary: ?
<tmccrary> You better watch your language, I don't appreciate that
<highoctanejg> Anyone here have experience installing phplist?
<ikonia> coreymon77: sorry
<Centaur5> Should I have to specify "openvpn /etc/openvpn/server.conf" every time I start it?
<qazwsx> I need to setup an voip solution on linux; is asterisk my best bet?
<stdin> tmccrary: what are you on about?
<tmccrary> stdin: Exactly
<niter3> Centaur5: dude
<niter3> Centaur5: That's why you run the startup script
<tmccrary> stdin: Bottom line, stop it
<stdin> hmm
<niter3> Centaur5: /etc/init.d
<ikonia> stdin: scroll up for niter3 bad language please
<stdin> ikonia: I've warned niter3 now
<mightymoe> Howdy there Ubuntu masters.  I am new to the Linux scen and wanted to give Ubuntu 7.04 a shot.  I've posted a rather long description on the Ubuntu forums this morning but have not got a reply yet would it be ok if I tried to describe my issue here or maybe post the forum link so one of you fine gurus might be able to give a newbie some directions?
<tmccrary> qazwsx: Yes, pretty much, asterisk very robust
<ikonia> stdin: gratzi
<Centaur5> niter3: okay, I just thought maybe that's what I did wrong cause when I was testing it I ran it manually and now that I reboot my client can connect but can't ping the local ip addresses.
<tmccrary> ikonia: Don't worry, I also warned stdin
<niter3> Centaur5: all applications usually come with scripts you start the service with. You usually find these under /etc/init.d .
<ctothej> !ask | mightymoe
<ubotu> mightymoe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<spinner_> eny here tested knoppix? and if so do know if usb is supported ?
<lloyd> hi all :p
<genii> mightymoe: might be good to just give your posting URL
<stdin> tmccrary: warned me for what?
<ikonia> spinner_: join #knoppix
<bjames> mightymoe: the general rule is ask away and see if you get a reply
<tmccrary> stdin: I shouldn't have to tell you
<lloyd> how do i change the java frostwire uses ???
<oshiii-_^> -_-
<Centaur5> niter3: And my server obviously started that script when I rebooted but it rendered my client access useless.
<mightymoe> greathttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567907 is my post
<bjames> mightymoe: in the time you take to ask if you can ask you could have asked ;-)
<MrObvious> clos: Hmm no idea. Sorry.
<clos> k
<lloyd> how do i change the java frostwire uses ??????
<ryanakca> What's a recommended internet kiosk distro? There was one in Linux Format a while back... and I could always heavily modify an ubuntu/xubuntu live CD ... (it would be a live CD so that all they have to do is reboot if ever they have a problem)
<riaal> Really need some help, when following the "Macbook" howto on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook  the Madwifi driver file is missing, can anyone here help me find a replacement? (The link is broken)
<jeleta> hi
<ryanakca> sorry... wrong channel, I was going to ask in -offtopic
<fevel> stdin, now aint he a crazy guy?
<fevel> stdin, you said no foul language
<jeleta> can someone help me
<fevel> at least I didnt see it
<ziv> hi, I'm not sure what do I need to put in "Local Alias" in the GAIM program if I want to use it for MSN instant messaging. Can you help me?
<stdin> fevel: I know :)
<mightymoe> kinda dove in to the whole thing head first after scouring different multi boot guides, but I believe the guts of my issues are in the post... just not sure which direction to go.  Vista and XP installed on 2 diff IDEs and then installed Ubuntu on a 3 drive SATA... getting GRUB errors now lovely generic "Error 22" when booting to Ubuntu
<riaal> Anyone have an ide what to do when this don't work in a ubuntu wifi: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.9.30.13-current.tar.gz
<razer> Hi
<fevel> wacky
<jeleta> hi
<lloyd> how do i change the java frostwire uses ??????
<lloyd> it wont open
<lloyd> :s
<mightymoe> sry previous paste messed up... here's the link again to the forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567907
<fevel> lloyd, you probably have open java
<lloyd> i installed the newest java but he just wont open the screen
<fevel> lloyd, you need the sun java
<razer> I want to install Ubuntu on a new machine. Should I be installing 7.04 or 7.10, beta, can I easily upgrade either to 7.10 final?
<niter3> Centaur5: what do you mean. What service is this?
<jeleta> HELP
<lloyd> i knw fevel but my java keeps thinking he needs to use old java instead of new one fresh installed
<lloyd> jeleta don't ask to ask just ask
<jeleta> how do i instal java
<hitomaro> Hi, can someone help me partition
<lamego> razer, the upgrade to final will be easy, however the choice to use a beta version, is yours :)
<hitomaro> ?
<lloyd> aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<nickrud> !sun
<lloyd> ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Filthpig> is there some way for me to force all ports open?
<razer> Lamego: How beta could it be if its only 13 days to final release?
<Centaur5> niter3: I just barely setup a vpn server and laptop client. Before I rebooted I tested the server by manually running that command and my laptop could connect and ping my local machines. After rebooting the server ran openvpn automatically and the client can connect but doesn't have any access.
<lloyd> Filthpig, why would you open all :s
<lamego> razer, enough beta to cause me 3 crashes today :)
<nickrud> lloyd: try sudo update-alternatives --config java , make sure java6 is chosen
<clouder> echo 'something' >> ~/myfile    will add 'something' on a new line to myfile?
<hitomaro> hello can someone please help me out partitioning? it will only take a few minutes.. I just want to refresh my memory
<lloyd> thats it ty allot nickrud
<ziv> Hi, could anyone help me with configuring GAIM for MSN instant messaging?
<razer> lamego: Oh, I better use 7.04 then. I just want to be able to upgrade it to 7.10 easily.
<fevel> hitomaro, why dont you use gparted?
<hitomaro> gparted?
<lamego> razer, please create a /home on a dedicated partition
<lloyd> ty allot nickrud
<hitomaro> oh guide
<razer> Do you think there is a good chance that my printers will work with ubuntu?
<lamego> fresh installs are preferable to upgrades
<Filthpig> lloyd: appearently firestarter or something like that ahas blocked many of my ports.. So I can hardly send/recieve files over msn, and azureus tells me I'm firewalled
<hitomaro> yeah I'm afraid of accidentally deleted the rest of my hd
<nickrud> razer: linuxprinting.org , look there for printer support info
<TonyBear> How can i make adobe flash working with firefox, on amd64 machine??? Like it did with Suse!!
<lamego> razer, it depends on the printer model :)
<razer> ok
<fevel> cant see how you could have done that
<lamego> TonyBear, you will need to install the nspluginwrapper
<jimcooncat> hitomaro: are you doing a new install? repartitioning an existing one? Have a live cd?
<lloyd> Filthpig idk why you would even use msn to send stuf rapidshare owns ...
<lap> TonyBear: you need to install firefox 32bit with 32 bit support for your machine
<fevel> ...unless you have no eyes
<nickrud> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<lamego> lap, not he does not :)
<hitomaro> Live CD installing a new one
<Filthpig> lloyd: tell that to my 30+ friends
<hitomaro> jimcooncat*
<tim167> does anyone here know something about datarecovery ? i have a harddisk that doesnt mount anymore but it contains important data :( thanks
<nickrud> lap: just above, I forgot to point it at you
<skarface> does anyone know if there's a way to enable pictures from Word 2007 and the blog api?
<niter3> Centaur5: Which config file is it using. You probably need to edit the config file the script calls upon.
<fevel> hitomaro, then you probably didnt delete it
<jimcooncat> hitomaro: you have your data backed up?
<fevel> hitomaro, what dows df say??
<lloyd> lmao Filthpig i got 200 persons or more and even i dont got any prob just tell them to upload at rapidshare.com
<ziv> HEY! ANYONE OUT THERE? could someone help me understand how to configure GAIM for MSN instant messaging? Please?..
<Centaur5> niter3: I'm assuming you're referring to configuring /etc/init.d/openvpn?
<lap> oh nice
<lap> I'm learning something
<lap> =)
<Jensen> Is there a way to install a meta package and not have it install one of the dependancies from apt?
<fevel> google
<hitomaro> I don't have my data backed up, the rest is my windows install.. I just want to use a partion of my HardDrive for Ubuntu
<Filthpig> it sucks to wait for five or more minutes when somebody just wants to show you a funny picture or something
<lamego> Jensen, dont think so, a meta package is a list of dependencies
<niter3> Centaur5: THat is the script that calls the binary and also tells it which config file to use so it knows how to operate. You need to find the openvpn config file and edit to your liking. It's probably in /etc/openvpn/ or /etc
<hitomaro> partition*
<Jensen> eh, thats gonna be annoying to have to versions of soemthing installed then
<nickrud> Jens_: you could create an equivs package, and fool the metapackage into thinking it's already installed  see the package equivs
<Filthpig> nad I have no intention forcing people to use other things than the ones they're used to just to suit my needs
<Jensen> nickrud: ill check that then
<lloyd> Filthpig elitepicturehostiong
<Centaur5> niter3: The openvpn script is pointing to /etc/openvpn which is where my server.conf file is.
<lloyd> dam man use google :p
<niter3> Centaur5: okay well edit the server.conf
<Filthpig> it's not a question about rapidshare or elitepicturehosting
<jimcooncat> hitomaro: the Live CD should do that for you fine without a lot of figureing out what to do. I wouldn't do it without a backup, but that's me.
<niter3> Centaur5: I gotta run dude. Gotta get going. Thanks Giving this weekend! Got a big 3 hour drive tonight... take it easy
<Centaur5> niter3: okay, thanks for the tip
<Filthpig> If I want to send somebody something, I do it through msn, and if people wants to send me something they do it through msn
<mightymoe> not sure if anyone grabbed my link i posted it's a triple multi boot error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567907 please lend a hand if possible i've been trying to get this working for about 3 days lol
<lloyd> well fithpig then you prob aren't the fastest around here :(
<mightymoe> my PC knowledge shrunk quite a bit lol when I jumped into this hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=tmccrary@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*68.78.18*@*]  by LjL
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: that's a lot to grok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68.78.185.227]  by LjL
<orangefly> is it possible to install a polaroid a310 as a webcam....???....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*68.78.18*@*]  by LjL
<hitomaro> ok jimcooncat, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jimcooncat> hitomaro: just follow the prompts and cross your fingers
<mightymoe> totally jimcooncat a lot to take in
<gnychis> how can i build or download vmlinux, not vmlinuz?
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: no way to reinstall vista so you can start with a clean disk?
<orangefly> is it possible to install a polaroid a310 as a webcam....???....
<Name> hi german??
<mightymoe> jimcooncat could be done, but it is on a different disk than what I am installing Ubuntu to
<vocx> !de | Name
<ubotu> Name: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Name> ja komme  auchaus deutchland
<Pici> !de | Name
<ader10> A problem that I think won't take too long to fix: I'm not great with ALSA or anything so I can't really do much, but my sound isn't working. recent major changes: install kde
<ubotu> Name: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: I'd unplug it your windows disks, then wipe and fresh install the others
<pots_line> ubuntu 6.06.1 . . . anyone know a really quick way to bring up a secondary ethernet interface without binding an IP to it . . .in /etc/network/interfaces
<ixian_> hi, can someone recommend me a torrent program for linux that is like utorrent? and not azureus
<lap> ixian_: ktorrent
<ixian_> does that work with gnome?
<dgjones> !torrent | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<mightymoe> basically jimcooncat drive0 has Vista installed (60gig part) and a data part (remainder of drive) XP on a 20gig and then a sata that originally just data... i shrank the partition to free up 30 gigs to share the linux partition and swap partition... so you are saying to basically unplug the drives with the OS's and then install Ubuntu again on the SATA?
<boogieman> what is the command for me to remove application dependencies after i have unninstalled a program and for removing dpkg?
<qazwsx> I need to reduce the size of /usr ... is there a way to say "apt-get clean out all crap from /usr, except for expilicity installed packages?"
<ixian_> does ktorrent work in gnome?
<MrPink> Hi, does anyone have any idea, why my picasa crashes when I try to start it...? its starts up and I see the application but I can press any icons or buttons and am forced to "force quit" the application...
<mightymoe> Drive0 or C: is where all my windows boot files are link the ntdetect for xp and so on
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: You got anything on your I: drive (Disk 2)?
<mightymoe> yes jimcooncat data... all of my drives have something that's why i tried to trim a partition :(
<riaal> what do I need to isntall to use svn?
<stdin> riaal: "subversion"
<EviL_SmUrF> Hey guys, I just installed the Tahoma font into ubuntu and set it to be used for everything. However, for some reason some applications are not obeying that. How can I fix this problem? I am using gnome
<riaal> stdin, cheers!
<ader10> EviL_SmUrF: are the root applications?
<ader10> are they*
<EviL_SmUrF> nah, just regular apps, such as gftp for instance. I installed gftp through add/remove, and it runs fine, but ignores my font settings
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: so you want to go on Disk 3. You'd be able to set your bios to boot from it?
<EviL_SmUrF> firefox works great and the font looks fabulous
<EviL_SmUrF> but gftp, ugh
<ader10> How did you set it as the default font?
<MrPink> Evil_smurf have you checked out the applications settings... maybe you can set a font for the apps specificly
<EviL_SmUrF> through preferences - fonts
<razer> How easy is it to install Ubuntu on a macbook?
<ader10> My question is left unanswered... any help? How can I fix my sound?
<EviL_SmUrF> mrpink: hold on one second, didnt think about that. im starting the ubuntu laptop up right now
<gnychis> is the vmlinux version of kernels available somewhere online?  I can only find vmlinuz in packages
<razer> ader10: Sorry nobody answered, I don't nkow much. Your sound does not work at all?
<mightymoe> jimcooncat: correct on Disk 3 I created a Ext3 and SWAP partition and wanted to install ubuntu there and be able to boot to that or my Vista and XP partitions located on other disks
<MrPink> Evil_smurf just a rough guess, I am not sure either ;)
<ader10> razer: correct
<EviL_SmUrF> it just seems weird to me to have applications ignore your OS font settings
<razer> Ader: do you have built in sound?
<MrPink> but maybe some apps need the settings to come from their own config files or somthing like that
<ikonia> gnychis: ubotu vmlinuz is the kernel
<MrPink> yeah it would be kind of strange... but hey who knows? :-D
<ader10> razer: I've got a sound card that I installed seperately. I enabled it in the BIOS.
<gnychis> ikonia: to profile the kernel i need the uncompressed version... vmlinuz is compressed
<MrPink> I had my firefox crash when I was using a theme that conflicted with my ubuntu theme... and it wasn't only firefox, it took down my whole xserver everytime! ;)
<ikonia> gnychis correct
<SpiderPig> any1 here run pyslsk?
<gnychis> ikonia: do you know how i can get vmlinux?
<mightymoe> jimcooncat: currently ubuntu is installed on the Disk 3 Ext3 partition... I have tried the SGD cd to boot into GRUB and no dice... It will work for the Vista bootloader and get me back to windows, but havent successfully booted to Ubuntu yet... currently i am booted to the live CD to post in here and on the forums
<EviL_SmUrF> Nope, no preference settings in gftp for fonts
<ikonia> gnychis you can't - you'd have to build a kernel
<Sniper00X> i'm attempting to upgrade fiesty to gusty and everything was going fine until it broke out of the upgrade-manager and threw and error caused by trying to install elisa and python-pigment ... I tried to manually update these packages without luck .. any ideas?
<gnychis> ikonia: its not available in a package somewhere?
<boogieman> where can i get a list of all the programs that automatix is preset with?
<ikonia> gnychis no
<Pici> !automatix | boogieman
<ikonia> boogieman: automatix is not supported here
<ubotu> boogieman: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<razer> Ader10: Do you see the PM window?
<ader10> razer: no
<MrPink> Does anyone have any idea, why my picasa crashes when I try to start it...? its starts up and I see the application but I can't press any icons or buttons and am forced to "force quit" the application... :-/
<razer> Ader10: See if your card is supported
<Polygon89> Pici, good job of not providing him the info he needed
<razer> Ader10: You would think there is a hardware support list or something.
<Pici> Polygon89: automatix is *not* supported here.
<boogieman> Pici, ikonia: i dont want to download it i just want the list of programs it comes with so i cna install some of them manually myself
<ikonia> boogieman: its not supported here, ask in the automatix forums
<Pici> boogieman: You'd have to look on their website.
<razer> ader10: what sound card did you get?
<stdin> boogieman: check the website?
<Polygon89> Pici, notice how he asked for a list of what automatix installs, ....what he said. owned. dont spam that stuff every someone says automatix
<boogieman> kk
<ader10> razer: I'm not sure if it's supported, but it used to work fine and I've used it on 3 different ubuntu versions just fine
<Polygon89> its being rewritten to not break systems. discussion over.
<ader10> razer: OSS 1980 or something like that
<ikonia> Polygon89: its not supported here, so thats all you can do
<ader10> razer: non-brand-name
<ikonia> Polygon89: its not supported, even if its the best thing on the planet
<Pici> ikonia: well put.
<razer> ader10: did you move it around in the pci slots after it was working?
<_Andrew> boogieman, did you just want to install all the restricted packages or something?
<Polygon89> ikonia, point them to the automatix website, dont spam them with useless info
<stdin> Polygon89: still not supported, even if rewritten
<ader10> razer: no hardware changes
<razer> ader10: To another pci slot.
<razer> ok
<EviL_SmUrF> Does anyone else have any additional ideas on what to look for when applications ignore your default font settings?
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: I'd fix the MBR with Vista's tools, then do an Ubuntu install with the alternate CD. I found the partitioning is less confusing.
<LjL> Polygon89: i beg to differ.
<Polygon89> LjL, about?
<razer> ader10: Any known software change that was the sole change?
<ader10> razer: would the fact that I installed KDE or logged out while mpd was playing mean anything?
<Pici> Polygon89: It bad code, I'd rather send them a caveat then send them somwhere to go install it.
<razer> ader10: No idea. I don't know a lot.
<ikonia> let people make their own mind up
<Polygon89> ANYWAY i have a usb microphone.  in the sound settings when i click test microphone, i can hear my microphone working, but it says that its misconfigured and doesnt work in any other program what do i do
<Polygon89> Pici, HE DIDNT WANT TO INSTALL IT
<LjL> Polygon89: about pointing people to the Automatix website. it's not supported here, we're not pointing anybody there, and the best we'll do - if and when we feel like - is telling people how to *get rid* of it.
<heartsblood> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<boogieman> _Andrew: nah done that myself I wanted to check some of the apps out but I dont want automatix on my box just having it does changes to the source list, its annoying... however i would like a list of the apps it holds :(
<gnychis> ikonia: is there an official guide to building the kernel in ubuntu?
<Polygon89> LjL, HE DIDNT WANT TO INSTALL IT
<razer> ader10: Doesn't seem likely though. Any change volume got turned down?
<stdin> Polygon89: please don't SHOUT
<mightymoe> jimcooncat: thanks so much I also see someone added something for me to read up on on the forum will check that out as well and see where i end up
<ikonia> gnychis: there is on https://help.ubuntu.com
<ader10> razer: That could be possible
<Polygon89> LjL, read his message before you spam help topics, its highly annoying
<ChildX> hello
<ader10> razer: How do I check that in XFCE?
<ikonia> Polygon89: it was the right response, its nost supported.
<jimcooncat> mightymoe: good luck with that
<ader10> I'm having trouble figuring out XFCE... gnome is terrible and kde takes up too much ram
<ChildX> anyone on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon Beta?
<stdin> ader10: there is #xubuntu
<ikonia> ChildX: you'll find discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> ChildX: Yes, #ubuntu+1 for more questions/answers
<LjL> Polygon89: look, automatix is simply *OFFTOPIC* here. if you want a list of stuff that's included in automatix, go ask the automatix folks. and this is not the channel for asking what their website is.
<Polygon89> ikonia, notice how he wanted a list of applications so he could install them through synaptic. he wanted help on NOT USING IT
<ChildX> thanks
<stdin> Polygon89: please don't SHOUT!
<ader10> stdin: ... I don't really care if there's an xubuntu channel, it doesn't change a thing except for the gui...
<ikonia> Polygon89: I'm not disucussing it any more, but how are the people who don't support it meant to know the correct list of what it does and doesn't do - get support form the appropriate place the automatix website
<Polygon89> LjL, and thats what i posted tto that guy, link to the website, dont spam about how automatix sucks when he doesnt want to use it :D
<Pici> ader10: But they're more knowledgable with xfce if thats what you are having trouble with.
<stdin> ader10: but they know the XFCE GUI in there more than here, that's why I said
<gnychis> ikonia: is it part of the official documentation or community docs?
<razer> ader10: I dont know. Under hardware I guess. I don't think I know anything you don't know.
<ader10> stdin: Alright.
<ikonia> gnychis community docs, search for kernel build
<razer> XFCE is that nice?
<vocx> Polygon89, help by improving ubotu's factoids regarding Automatix.
<LjL> Polygon89: you're perfectly free to do that, just as we're perfectly free to use !automatix when automatix-related questions are asked.
<razer> xubuntu is XFCE
<razer> ?
<Polygon89> ANYWAY i have a usb microphone.  in the sound settings when i click test microphone, i can hear my microphone working, but it says that its misconfigured and doesnt work in any other program what do i do
<ader10> razer: XFCE works similar to gnome but a lot cleaner and not as customizable
<razer> NOT as customizable?
<ader10> Pici: I'm not having trouble with XFCE. I'm having trouble with sound.
<Pici> ader10: Ah. I misread.
<LjL> razer: yeah, basically you cannot move windows around :) j/k
<MrPink> My picasa crashes when I try to start it...? its starts up and I see the application but I can't press any icons or buttons and am forced to "force quit" the application...any ideas?
<tarelerulz> Can you get  java for amd64 ubuntu or does it not matter that much if you get a 32 bit version ?
<razer> Is there any dock that is easy to install for ubuntu that is really stable?
<EviL_SmUrF> okay, what about this one. how can I change ubuntu's start-up screen to actually show the line-by-line services starting instead of just the progress bar
<jdong> tarelerulz: you can get Java just fine, but not the sun Java web browser plugin
<ader10> razer: It's not as customizable in the sense that you can't have translucent menu bars etc but xorg and sound stuff is the same
<ader10> razer: Try "avant-window-navigator"
<tushyd> does anyone know if you can get the xbox360 hddvd drive to work in ubuntu?
<razer> right. I have an xp1700 machine, I wonder if xubuntu would be better for it tan ubuntu.
<MrPink> Evil_smurf I can help you with that one I think ;)
<ader10> razer: I'm not sure if it's supported but it looks very nice and gets good reviews. It needs compositing though
<EviL_SmUrF> good :D
<EviL_SmUrF> "learn me"
<razer> what composisint?
<Polygon89> ANYWAY i have a usb microphone.  in the sound settings when i click test microphone, i can hear my microphone working, but it says that its misconfigured and doesnt work in any other program what do i do
<MrPink> lol I am a newb too ^^   Ill have to check where it was... but I did that too... ;)
<MrPink> one sec
<EviL_SmUrF> ok
* jdong waves at PriceChild 
<ader10> razer: compositing is something that takes up resources (not too much) for nice-looking and sometimes very useful effects.
<tushyd> anyone?
<vocx> jdong, huh? First time I see you here.
<jdong> vocx: yeah, I guess :)
<ader10> razer: If you don't need the cool little icon shrinking/expanding on mouse-over you can do it with gnome or xfce by making a seperate  bar.
<jdong> ader10: it rather trades one resource for another -- it uses more RAM and GPU to save CPU power
<ader10> jdong: Yes, correct.
<tarelerulz> jdong, the reason I ask is I saw x64 from java ,but it says it is for Suse and Red hat so I am confused about if I can get it for ubuntu.
<EviL_SmUrF> also heres a question for the easyubuntu/automatix haters. i wasnt aware it breaks system dependencies. i used easyubuntu to get all the extra fonts, codecs etc. nothing broke and it works great, but am i going to have issues upgrading to 7.10?
<EviL_SmUrF> or will it just be a "try it and see" thing
<LjL> EviL_SmUrF: the latter, i'm afraid. although easyubuntu tends to be better than automatix.
<jdong> tarelerulz: I've never tried it in Ubuntu but I have seen it on other distributions, Java itself runs fine but not Java applets from a web browser
<razer> So for my parents with an xp1700 machine which ubuntu distro will give them the least troubles?
<razer> I think it has like 512mb ram.
<ader10> jdong: but ram and gpu power are still resources and you can't play opengl games w/ aiglx etc
<ader10> razer: go with plain "ubuntu" because of its ease-of-use
<jdong> ader10: that is true, but window trails and CPU usage while moving windows are common complaints that are resolved with AIGLX
<razer> Ok, if it is easiest, that is what they need.
<boogieman> seriously i aint going to receive any replies from anyone in #Automatix there are like 3 ppl there and they are camping, so can pm someone who can tell me the preset apps available through automatix
<jdong> ader10: and GPU power on the modern system is often quite unused :)
<ader10> jdong: You still can't play opengl games though... :(
<razer> Is there anything like a dock program you can install to make ubuntu even more user friendly?
<nuataro> hye
<razer> Or does a dock just make is worse.
<Pici> boogieman: Check their website.
<jdong> ader10: it's not that inconvenient to turn it off before spawning a game :)
<razer> I want to make the ubuntu GUI as easy for my parents as possble.
<LjL> boogieman, why don't you instead take a "what is is that i need to install?" point of view?
<pike_> razer: there are a ton of applets and stuff you can add to gnome-panel and such
<LjL> why would you need to replicate exactly what is in automatix, boogieman?
<jdong> ader10: if gaming is that common a workflow for you... then I really envy your life :)
<MrPink> evil_smurf  "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"  will get you in the file you need to edit if I am not mistaking...
<vocx> boogieman, again, why do you expect responses from us, who do not use Automatix?
<ader10> jdong: You see, I'm 16 so my job isn't too time-consuming and I finish my h/w during school :)
<coreymon77> i dont get it
<coreymon77> anything you can do in automatix
<coreymon77> you can do in apt
<coreymon77> so why not just use apt
<jdong> ader10: I'm not much older than you, and remember that time in my life when I did have that much free time :)
<boogieman> LjL: I dont need every app that automatix has available only some that are useful i.e. gnomebaker, amarok, ntfs-3g which I have installed manually already and there are others but i dont remember them?
<ader10> jdong: not much older = 20?
<coreymon77> boogieman: you can get those from apt
<LjL> boogieman, again, what do you *need* to do that you can't do right now?
<LjL> boogieman: if nothing, then install nothing.
<MrPink> evil_smurf Check if it says "quiet" behind the kernel you usually start from ?
<coreymon77> boogieman: why use automatix when you can use apt, apt doesnt break systems
<Amaranth> ader10, jdong: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums please :)
<jdong> ader10: 18? 19? I don't even remember. 2007-1988 :D
<boogieman> vocx: you may not use it but dont mean others don't use it or havent tried it
<SeanTater> Installing the package "rpm" on a ubuntu (apt-based) system won't cause a problem will it? (I need the "rpm2cpio" program)
<mikebot> Can someone here help me get LaTeX working?
<Pici> SeanTater: Nope, just as long as you dont install any rpms with it.
<coreymon77> boogieman: we know people use it
<MrPink> evil_smurf and if it says "quiet" delete the quiet
<coreymon77> boogieman: we are just saying you shoudnt
<EviL_SmUrF> mrpink: awesome. thanks :)
<ader10> Amaranth: #ubuntu-offtopic = not for serious questions, it takes a long time to get an answer to even a simple question
<boogieman> Let me get this straight for once I am not using automatix I jut want a list of the apps it holds so i cna install them myself i know what it cna do to the box
<Shrapnelhunter> I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<vocx> boogieman, still, it is wrong to ask here. That's my point.
<MrPink> I think that should be it... but as I said I am a newb I would backup that file before editing
<razer> I just heard of easyUbuntu script. Is that the best thing to give me everything I need?
<SeanTater> Pici: Thanks
<Amaranth> ader10: I meant about the offtopic stuff (ages, games, etc)
<MrPink> but that should do the trick ;)
<vocx> jdong, is off topic. Ha ha! Ban him Amaranth!
<boogieman> vocx: kk well if i aint going to get knowhere asking here or in their IRC i might as well go try gentoo out
<razer> I want to run something that will install all the programs I need and codecs etc. Like flas and other things to get going. Is easyUbuntu script the best thing to do that or is there something that can get me more?
<LjL> boogieman: i've got the point. but again, WHY do you NEED to know what is in automatix? just install what YOU need.
<pike_> boogieman: its almost as easy just to search wiki.ubuntu.com (easier) for whatever you need
<LjL> boogieman: do you need WMV codecs? then install those. you don't need them? then don't.
<ader10> Amaranth: I meant about the still unanswered sound question. :P
<EviL_SmUrF> MrPink: rebooting now. we'll see :P
<MrPink> gl ;)
<coreymon77> razer: its called apt
<EviL_SmUrF> there we go
<EviL_SmUrF> much better, now i can actually see whats going on
<mikebot> Can someone here help me get LaTeX working?
<coreymon77> boogieman: wmv can be gotten from apt
<MrPink> that was fast :-P
<razer> creymori: Yeah apt, if you have a list of things. But I think even apt gave me trouble once.
<vocx> boogieman, what I wanted to say is that you could try searching the Automatix forum or even ubuntuforums.org that's all.
<Shrapnelhunter> I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<ader10> razer: "sudo aptitude install <program>"
<MrPink> Evil_smurf or are you working with a laptop? ^^
<pike_> razer: in ubuntu all they need to do is click add remove programs and itll install whatever they select.  be sure though to enable all the repositories for them first
<EviL_SmUrF> i tell you, its sad. ubuntu actually boots faster on my compaq v2000z then windows xp that came with it
<GigaClon> I tried recovering ubuntu(Grub) following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, it installed grub fine, but I can't get into Ubuntu only windows
<MrPink> hehe
<_Andrew> razer: Applications -> add/remove -> search: restricted
<coreymon77> boogieman: wmv codecs are in the repos, why risk automatix
<razer> ader: Well I mean something that will install the common setup things most machines need that ubuntu does not come with.
<LjL> coreymon77, he does NOT want to use automatix
<MrPink> GigaClon what happens when you try to chose Ubuntu... or is it not listed ?
<EviL_SmUrF> and this is the first time, ever, that a linux distro just worked out of the box with little work in the 2 years or so ive had this thing. and ive tried several: older ubuntu versions, suse, fedora, mandriva...
<razer> Like, when I tried Linspire it came with EVERYTHING.
<coreymon77> LjL: okay, well then whats the matter
<mehmetserif> how can i disable the touchpad of my laptop with feisty?
<razer> But I notice Ubuntu comes with a LOT less than Linspire, even though it is a better OS.
<pike_> razer: best thing you can do for them is install openssh-server so you can fix things remotely if you need to
<EviL_SmUrF> it got my video right, audio right, the keys on the top of my laptop right for sound.. the only thing it didnt get right was wireless, but that was to be expected
<ader10> razer: mp3 support is tricky in linux... so are some other formats
<coreymon77> razer: thats why linspire is bloated
<boogieman> vocx: nah can't be bothered anymore, ou seem to be the only one here that actually understood me and hasn tried to persuade me to download apps/codec i dont need, i guess its my enlgish 0_o
<GigaClon> MrPink, it said it couldn't be mounted
<LjL> coreymon77: the matter is that he wants a *list* of the stuff that automatix installs, so that he can do it manually. but i don't see why: when he finds out he actually *needs* something, he can just install it.
<boogieman> *you
<nickrud> EviL_SmUrF: lol, and even NetworkManager has started to work the way it should :)
<razer> pike, cool idea. For helping parents from away.
<MrPink> Evil_smurf what about your mouse... do your forward / back buttons and wheel work ?
<coreymon77> LjL: thats logical
<EviL_SmUrF> nickrud: Its nice not to have to go into terminal to screw around with wireless
<razer> Is openoffice the "best" office suite?
<IndyGunFreak> i think so.
<vocx> boogieman, it is difficult to communicate properly indeed. This is just a misunderstanding. coreymon77 LjL
<IndyGunFreak> some disagree obviously
<coreymon77> LjL: he wants everything that automatix installs?
<EviL_SmUrF> MrPink: Yea, touchpad worked fine, and even tapping works correctly. It even works with my microsoft wireless notebook mouse 3000
<razer> Somebody at work said OpenOffice sucks and some other one was better. I didn't see anything wrong with openoffice, and I don't remember what he said was better.
<coreymon77> LjL: and is just gonna install them even though he doesnt neccessarily need them?
<EviL_SmUrF> i just plug it in and it just.. works
<LjL> boogieman: it's not your english. you wanted a list of the stuff that automatix installs, and i see no valid reason WHY.
<ader10> razer: Openoffice is great, the one terrible annoyance that I can't figure out how to disable is auto-complete words
<razer> Guy at work said openoffice was horrible and recommended some other program.
<_Andrew> razer: Its easy to install support for codecs. Just go to applications -> add/remove -> search for "restricted" -> click -> apply
<GigaClon> boogieman, why don't you just browse with Synaptic?
<LjL> coreymon77: i can't know that. he won't say.
<ader10> razer: If you can figure out how to fix that, I'd say it's better than Word
<Shrapnelhunter>  I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<pike_> razer: i like openoffice but like ms it is bloated and kinda slow. i use abiword normally
<razer> andrew: ok
<hgjjjf> wow fbi just called here
<GigaClon> MrPink i think it give me error 17
<MrPink> Evil_smurf not bad I had to fool arround in the xorg.conf for it to accept my additional mousebuttons...
<razer> pike: well other than MS office.
<IndyGunFreak> boogieman: i think getautomatix.com has a list.
<mehmetserif> how can i disable the touchpad of my laptop with feisty?
<JFr3ak> hi everybody
<razer> i mean just among open source office suites.
<coreymon77> razer: i think its great
<MrPink> GigaClon Sorry m8, I don't know how to help... I am a linux beginner as well
<EviL_SmUrF> one thing i want to do is bind my windows key on the laptop to pop up the applications bar
<pike_> hgjjjf: what'd they want
<EviL_SmUrF> anyone know how to do that?
<razer> I'm using NeoOffice, which is supposed to be OpenOffice for OS X I believe.
<coreymon77> razer: whats the matter about it?
<EviL_SmUrF> *applications menu* i mean
<coreymon77> razer: youre on osx?
<GigaClon> /boot/grub/menu.lst seems to be fine but it just can't mount my Ubuntu partitions
<coreymon77> razer: there is an openoffice for osx
<razer> Coreymon77: I don't know. He didn't say. I think the guy at work is a mean jerk.
<pike_> razer: osx openoffice implementation is kina slow and clunky
<MrPink> Evil_murf that would be a cool thing ^^
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hgjjjf> pike_,  it was for a warning on downloading torrents
<razer> Yeah, I bought a macbook, I'm on OS X.
<coreymon77> razer: oh
<coreymon77> razer: theres an ooo for osx
<Aw0L> coreymon77, the versions of open office for os x require a separate instance of Xorg running no?
<hgjjjf> pike_,  they said they r monitoring me and one more i got 10 yrs prison
<coreymon77> Aw0L: no
<boogieman> vocx: true I guess i need more english lessons or maybe i should explain that I have done a clean install of ubuntu and wanted the automatix app list cause they have useful apps from musci to programming and it is far easier than searching for apps myself especially since they list the top best apps for the convenience of the user.. lol i really need to get ppl to understand me
<coreymon77> Aw0L: they are native mac
<Aw0L> some mac programs do - like xchat I believe
<razer> But My parents have an old PC and there software is all messed up with spyware and junk. So I was going to install Ubuntu for them.
<Shrapnelhunter>  I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<Aw0L> coreymon77, so why is there neooffice AND ooo for mac?
<_Andrew> GigaClon: maybe you need to edit your boot line from hd1,1 to hd0,1 or something like that?
<razer> What is the ooo?
<coreymon77> Aw0L: two different things
<coreymon77> razer: openoffice
<Shrapnelhunter> razer: openoffice
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, ha ha ha! thank goodness for answering boogieman
<Pici> boogieman: Its not your english. Its just that we dont support automatix here, we dont know whats in it, we dont have a list, therefore you need to look on your own.
<razer> Seems like too many O's.
<PriceChild> !automatix | boogieman
<ubotu> boogieman: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: i don't get it?... what do you mean?
<PriceChild> razer, OpenOffice.Org
<Pici> PriceChild: he knows..
<Shrapnelhunter> razer: OpenOffice.Org
<Shrapnelhunter>  I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<JFr3ak> hi, can somebody help me please, i'm ussing compiz + emerald, but i want change the icons theme from the gnome system menu, but when i select any icon theme, don't change the icons
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, you provided some page for automatix with a list?
<razer> Oh, well ok. Well I tried to get OOO for mac and found NeoOffice is what it is called.
<coreymon77> Aw0L: oh, sorry
<coreymon77> Aw0L: its still beta
<supaneko> How do I turn on Samba to allow sharing with Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: no, i just told him tog ot o automatix homepage, it should have a list.
<GigaClon> _Andrew, it seem to be in order everything is hd0,*
<coreymon77> Aw0L: x11.app is very easy though
<PriceChild> !samba > supaneko (see msg from ubotu)
<JFr3ak> it happend just when use compiz+emerald
<SystemVirulent> how do we install .rpm files
<razer> So NeoOffice is the OpenOffice.org for Mac version.
<PriceChild> !rpm | SystemVirulent
<ubotu> SystemVirulent: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<coreymon77> Aw0L: its provided and extremely fast
<Aw0L> coreymon77, yeah, but you're using more resources :(
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Whats the error message? No partition found or something like that?
<MrPink> Evil_murf did you try the ubuntu keyboard shortcut app ?
<ader10> SystemVirulent: Try finding a .deb for the same application.
<Shrapnelhunter>  I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<coreymon77> Aw0L: not really
<razer> thanks guys. Got to go to the store.
<coreymon77> Aw0L: version me
<ader10> SystemVirulent: getdeb.net is helpful.
<GigaClon> _andrew partition can't be mounted
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, we've been cursing for over 30 mins and only you provided a direct link, so that counts.
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: lol, ok... all hail indygunfreak!  :)
<razer> Hmm. I don't know how to set away in this IRC client.
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Can you give me your boot line please
<EviL_SmUrF> hmmmmm here's an interesting question: I just went to keyboard shortcuts to make "Show the panel menu" work when I press my windows key on the laptop. However, if I press it again it doesn't close the panel menu. Anyone know how to make it close the panel menu if you press the key again?
<vocx> !away | razer
<ubotu> razer: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Shrapnelhunter>  I've got x64 Fiesty and can't get a driver for my graphics card to install - can I apt-get it?
<GigaClon> _Andrew, which is that i have menu.lst open
<razer> Should I just quit if I'm going to be away?
<razer> Is there an "away" for IRC?
<supaneko> Is there a way for me to reconfigure Samba?
<GigaClon> razer you can just be idle
<Shrapnelhunter> #ubuntu-oftopic
<razer> ok, cya
<PriceChild> razer, /away reason
<supaneko> It seems like it's just not running... I can't enable shares for some reason.
<Shrapnelhunter> #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Andrew> GigaClon: For example mine says.. root		(hd0,0)
<Dradik`work> I am running a virtual machine (windows xp) and I am trying to run a server on it through windows (because the server only is for windows) ... when I went to ipconfig it said it was on 10.0.2.15... is there a way I can set this up so people will be able to connect to my server running through my virutal machine
<ader10> Still, my question remains unanswered. Will anybody help fix it?
<nicoAMG> what other software program can i use to replace cdrecord for cd writing from command line?
<PriceChild> ader10, repeat the question
<GigaClon> _Andrew, when i did find /boot/grub/stage1 i got root(hd0,1) but menu.lst only has root(hd0,1) linux and root(hd0,0) windows
<_Andrew> ader10: Sorry I didn't see your question at all
<ader10> PriceChild: for the 6th time, I'm having trouble with sound and haven't changed any hardware, and have only installed kde
<boogieman> how the fudge can a site that allows the download of the damned program not have a list of its apps - who the fudge does not do that when releasing a soft and making a site about it >:/
<boogieman> well im tired going to install gentoo and try it out
<PriceChild> ader10, I don't care how many times you've asked it.... /msg ubotu patience
<bulmer> Dradik`work: i think its possible, i will work with you to troubleshoot it..do this,  ip a and pastebin the result
<boogieman> thanx ppl for your time and understanding
<GigaClon> Boogieman why do you need a list of automatix?
<PriceChild> ader10, So sound works... you install kde (what method?) and then it doesn't work?
<boogieman> GigaClon: lets not get into this again
<GigaClon> why not just browse Synaptic universe
<GigaClon> I wasn't here
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Did you move your hard discs around or something like that?
<boogieman> GigaClon: lol
<ader10> PriceChild: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<GigaClon> _Andrew, no its a laptop, only one disk
<PriceChild> ader10, have you gone through !sound ?
<vocx> GigaClon, yeah forget about it.       boogieman best of luck.
<ader10> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clouder> can someone send me a file, anything.  I just want to verify that irc file transfer works
<GBenemy> hello: what's the package called that enables Rythmbox to play MP4 and M4A files? i looked in synaptic, but there are about 50 that start with "gstreamer-" so i don't know which one
<ayman> hi
<boogieman> vocx: (thats all ive been hearing since moving to ubuntu)
<ader10> PriceChild: I'm going through it right now, I hope it works. Another problem: now Konqueror is the default browser in gnome and xfce
<ayman> can  i get some help here
<PriceChild> GBenemy, open up the file using totem and it'll give you a wizard to install the necessary packages
<PriceChild> ader10, system > preferences > preferred applications, or something like that (not on ubuntu atm so can't quite remember)
<_Andrew> GigaClon: ok, thats weird.. Did you do fixmbr in the windows recovery console? Did you say your reinstalled grub right?
<ader10> PriceChild: I'm on XFCE
<GBenemy> what's totem?
<PriceChild> ader10, gah sorry missed that, I have little experience in xfce but I'm sure there'll be a gui to change that..
<PriceChild> !totem | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<GigaClon> _andrew, yeah Grub shows up but the title is missing, above the top of the box
<GigaClon> _Andrew, didn't use fixmbr
<GigaClon> Windows boots fine
<ader10> PriceChild: Yes, there is, and I have firefox selected as default web browser but Konqueror still pops up on every link clicked
<GBenemy> ok, thanks PriceChild
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Just so I can completely understand your situation.. it just stopped working or..?
<GBenemy> so do i have to sudo apt-get install totem?
<gian> ciao
<PhenGy> when starting FTP ,  Receive error IPV6 Getaddrinfo "AMD64" error:  No address associated with hostname?  What to do to fix that?
<pike_> PhenGy: sudo /etc/hosts  add a line like   127.0.0.1  myhostname     first run command 'hostname' to see what it is
<PKdoR> how do i make the dir opt inside the filesystem
<PriceChild> haven't a clue on the xfce thing then sorry ader10
<GBenemy> ciao gian
<pike_> PhenGy: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts i mean
<GigaClon> _Andrew, Windows got bad, so i reinstalled a clean copy, following the Recovering GRUB wiki page, gave me the grub menu back again but I can't boot into Ubuntu, it said the partition can't be mounted
<PhenGy> ok will try, brb
<mehmetserif> how can i have network with my another computer which has xp installed?
<vocx> GBenemy, packages may not have simple names, so use synaptic to view all available packages, or do a "apt-cache search totem" Once you know the package name it is trivial to install software.
<SystemVirulent> how to install .bin filesd
<PriceChild> SystemVirulent, what is it?
<SystemVirulent> i am trying to installjava wireless toolkit 2.0
<GBenemy> thnx vocx...
<ader10> PriceChild: I've done aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop because of the annoyances but they persist
<GigaClon> SystemVirulent, double click?
<ayman>  any body work with phpsuex module  in  apache
<PriceChild> SystemVirulent, I'd assume sudo /path/to/file.bin
<ader10> PriceChild: I like KDE better than GNOME but it's so unintegrated to ubuntu.
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Ok, right. Do you have a line in your menu.lst that says... kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root= blah blah blah....
<GigaClon> yeah
<Lukl> which pakage Should I install if I get this: configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables ?
<PKdoR> how can I make a dir inside the filesystem?
<Pici> Lukl: build-essential
<SystemVirulent> nope that didn't work
<Lukl> thc
<mehmetserif> how can i have network with my another computer which has xp installed?
<Lukl> thx*
<pike_> PKdoR: mkdir
<GBenemy> gian: hi
<GigaClon> Title Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-386
<_Andrew> GigaClon:  ... and does it have.. UUID= ... followed by numbers and letters?
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, plug ethernet into both of them?
<GigaClon> yeah
<Lukl> but I allready have that one Pici... :P
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, yes
<GigaClon> _Andrew, its the correct UUID for the device
<PriceChild> GigaClon, why are you using the -386 kernel?
<_Andrew> ok
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, there you go, you have a network.
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, i mean i have an adsl modem
<mjancaitis> Lukl, might need gcc, see if it's installed
<GigaClon> PriceChild, its what was installed?
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, so you want to share your internet connection?
<pike_> GigaClon: /msg ubotu generic
<PriceChild> GigaClon, no... that's not default. You installed it.
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, no i want to see the documents
<pike_> GigaClon: youre not on breezy or something right?
<simenf> org/join #kubuntu
<simenf> wops, sorry
<GigaClon> pike_, no Feisty
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, my adsl modem has 4 ports and works like a hub
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, documents off of ubuntu or windows on ubuntu or windows?
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, documents on windows
<PriceChild> !pm | SystemVirulent
<ubotu> SystemVirulent: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Kronos> right so i reinstalled ubuntu (7.04) this time with a 1 GB swap file but its still doing the same funny thing loads up but when the loading bar gets to about 95% it restarts for no reason.... i'm in "safe mode" but i have no idea what to do ... never used linux before... i sopose the logical thing to do is check boot logs of some sort if they exist but how on earth do i get to them???
<hype_> anyone havng trouble with linux-restricted moudles on utsy?
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, should be as simple as places > network, then browse to the machine on the network
<pike_> Kronos: swap is amost never a big deal on modern desktop systems
<PriceChild> !gutsy | hype_
<ubotu> hype_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mjancaitis> hype_: go to #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<hype_> true
<GBenemy> vocx: I did the totem thing, and apt-get'd it, however it said that i had the latest version, except i can't find it in any of my menus
<GigaClon> GBenemy, its called Movie Player
<PriceChild> GBenemy, applications > sound/video > movie player
<PhenGy> pike,  i do  hostname       and it come up as AMD64,    int the  etc/hosts       there are 2 host,   Localhost and AMD64  127.0.0.1  and  127.0.1.1
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, well at network section there is a windows network and under that i can see my xp's name but cannot reach it i mean no connection
<pike_> Kronos: try this: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   scroll to the first title and kernel lines and remove the splash at end of kernel save and reboot. at least then youll see more info as youre booting
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, pardon?
<GBenemy> ohh
<vocx> Kronos, I think you may be having problems with video drivers. Read all you can on nVidia and ATI.
<Kronos> pike_: didnt think so but since it was acting wired i decided to reinstall it and add a swap area anyway... (have 2 GB of mem so wouldnt have thought it'd make a diff... and it didnt)
<_Andrew> GigaClon: I found a thread on the forums which is like your situation.. They suggest you boot up the live CD and run "sudo fdisk -l" get the new UUID and edit your menu.lst... here's the thread... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=477169
<GBenemy> oh i can't import from here damn
<mjancaitis> What can I do about power management problems in Feisty? My battery drops 30% in 8 minutes when unplugged and it's damn near impossible to recharge, but windows handles it correctly
<Lukl> aha I forgot It wasn't my computer that was getting the fault :P
<Lukl> it was build-ess, thx
<SystemVirulent> so how to we install java java_wireless_toolkit.bin in ubuntu
<CoasterMaster> mjancaitis, how old is your battery?
<pike_> PhenGy: not sure then. i dont have alot of exp with ftp servers typically i use ssh since it allows sftp and scp
<GigaClon> _Andrew, when i did "sudo grub" and tab complete root(hd0, it gives me 4 entrys
<mjancaitis> CoasterMaster: it actually just got replaced today, same thing happened with both
<PhenGy> how do i setup SSH ?
<GigaClon> 0,1,3,4 no two
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, i mean when i click places> network there is a Windows Network
<PriceChild> SystemVirulent, are you sure it isn't in the ubuntu repositories?
<GBenemy> mjancaitis, my battery lasts longer in ubuntu than in windows (even of "Power Saver" mode)
<pike_> PhenGy: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   <-- thats it.
<SystemVirulent> nope
<PriceChild> PhenGy, could you explain further?
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, and then i can see my computer's name
<mjancaitis> GBenemy: used to for me too, that's why I'm confused
<GBenemy> ah
<PhenGy> pike do i need to configure SSH server?
<PriceChild> SystemVirulent, have you read the readme from wherever you obtained this bin on how to install it?
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, and then i double clik it but cannot see my shared files
<PriceChild> PhenGy, it will work out of the box
<izte> hi.i have LANG="nb_NO.ISO-8859-1" in my /etc/environment, and it has worked perfectly... but after the last reboot "locale" shows utf-8. tried to re-generate the locale nb_NO, and rebooted, but locale still shows uft8...
<pike_> PhenGy: if you need to connect from windows there is a handy prog called winscp and of course putty if you just want a remote terminal. remember to forward port 22 on your router if you will connect from internet
<pike_> PhenGy: no config at all
<PriceChild> PhenGy, just apt-get install it and it'll start and work fine.
<pike_> PhenGy: unless you want to
<SystemVirulent> pricechild it got installation for redhat linux
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, well then I'd assume its a problem on the windows end.
<PKdoR> Damn!!
<SystemVirulent> PriceChild,but i am very sure that bin can be install on ubuntu aswell
<spinner_> how can i chk if my settings for the wireless network card
<mehmetserif> PriceChild, but i can connect that windows machine with another windows machine
<Kronos> pike_: ok i just tryed that command, and i got a nice lil msg saying (gksu : 4677) : gtk-warning **: cannot open display
<PhenGy> im on windows xp now, i use winscp to connect to my shell account,  but i just install ubunto on my other pc, and i cannot use WINSCP to conncet to it,  all i want to do is be able to connect to my Ubunto box with WINSCP so i dont have to run back and forth
<user_> Gutsy_b user
<drgeb> anyone knows how dbvscan works I keep getting this WARNING frontend type (ATSC) is not compatible with requested tuning type (OFDM)
<Angryelf> how can I kill the ubuntu startup screen so that I can see what it's doing?
<mjancaitis> spinner_: check out gnome-network-manager
<spinner_> tnxc
<ader10> PriceChild: I fixed the sound in xfce by just doing one thing :D
<PriceChild> mehmetserif, I don't know sorry.
<PriceChild> ader10, how'd you do it? :D
<_Andrew> PhenGy: I don't know about that. But I have connected to ubuntu machines fine by using putty and ssh
<Angryelf> how can I force a hard drive check like the one that happens every 30 mounts?
<Pici> Angryelf: sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<PriceChild> Angryelf, I think if you sudo shutdown with the -F flag, it will force it on next reboot.
<ader10> PriceChild: I was hoping you would ask. My speakers were on but I turned down the volume earlier to talk on the phone. I saw the little light and figured it was a software problem! xD
<Gutsy_b> PhenGy: Check this out!!
<Angryelf> Pici: PriceChild what if i want to do it on another filesystem?
<Gutsy_b> http://www.nomachine.com/
<PriceChild> *smacks ader10* :P
<mjancaitis> What can I do about power management problems in Feisty? My battery drops 30% in 8 minutes when unplugged and it's damn near impossible to recharge, but windows handles it correctly
<ader10> PriceChild: *The logging of this line entitles you to 6 minutes of your life back*
<vocx> Angryelf, with "fsck" you need to make sure your drives or filesystems are unmounted, like at start up. Read the manual page.
<PhenGy> THX,  SSH server install work !
<Angryelf> vocx: fsck, ty
<PriceChild> Angryelf, unmount it and fsck it?
<lImItaO> hi
<_Andrew> hi
<vocx> PriceChild, that was mean.
<Angryelf> anyone know how till kill the ubuntu startup screen so i can see what's going on?
<mjancaitis> vocx: but mounting and fscking would be all kinds of nice
<Pici> vocx: it wont let him if its in use.
<Gutsy_b> Phengy: did you check that out? I am more than impressed . There is even a testdrive section online, and it is free.
<Gutsy_b> http://www.nomachine.com/testdrive.php
<Pici> !freenx | Gutsy_b
<ader10> How can I run Ubuntu on Windows on a USB stick?
<PhenGy> i save that URL to favorites Gutsy,  TyVM
<PKdoR> I manually installed Azureus but up dated it and I need the older version 3.0.3.0 not 3.0.3.4. and when I rm the installation folder and the .azureus file in the home folder even after I re install v3.0.3.0 I still get 3.0.3.4, can some one help i need to downgrade azureus to 3.0.3.0
<vocx> Pici, it was a pun, read what mjancaitis said.
<ubotu> Gutsy_b: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Pici> vocx: ah
<mjancaitis> ader10:
<mjancaitis> ader10: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Gutsy_b> Thx for the free nx link Pici
<bulmer> Angryelf: you can switch over to ctrl+alt+F1 to see whats going on during boot
<GigaClon> _Andrew it works all I had to do is change, root(hd0,2) to root(hd0,1)
<_Andrew> Angryelf: When your in the grub select the kernel you want to boot, press the "e" key instead of enter.. then select the second line and press e again... delete "quiet splash" and then press enter and then the "b" key
<_Andrew> GigaClon: Ah! I knew it would be a numbers game
<ech0dish> what? you can't figure out how to install ubuntu? buy a computer with ubuntu already installed from me then... http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<mjancaitis> Sweet, spammers
<ader10> mjancaitis: I mean on windows.
<PriceChild> mjancaitis, hmm?
<PKdoR> I manually installed Azureus but up dated it and I need the older version 3.0.3.0 not 3.0.3.4. and when I rm the installation folder and the .azureus file in the home folder even after I re install v3.0.3.0 I still get 3.0.3.4, can some one help i need to downgrade azureus to 3.0.3.0
<mjancaitis> ader10: wellllll that I don't know... but you might be able to do so from a LiveCD
<ader10> mjancaitis: I can't boot into ubuntu on windows, I need something like vmware to run it...
<Kronos> yeah video problems is hight on the list since i have a rather funny grphics card but aint got a clue how to sort it out, i mean the only thing that seems to work is the kernel safe mode but i cant do nothing with it... any ideas?
<ech0dish> you can't boot into ubuntu on windows?
<ader10> ech0dish: lol
<Pici> ech0dish: Please don't plug your website here.
<turlututu> how can i create a shortcut program in shell ? (eg: "apachectl restart")
<_Andrew> PKdoR: maybe you have both installed?
<mjancaitis> ader10: are you saying you can't get a LiveCD working?
<ech0dish> you should put it in the topic instead :P
<ader10> mjancaitis: No. I don't want to BOOT into linux, I need to run it from within windows.
<PKdoR> _Andrew: ??
<PriceChild> !offtopic > ech0dish
<ader10> mjancaitis: I can get a livecd to work, though :)
<PriceChild> ader10, virtualisation?
<ader10> PriceChild: Yes.
<ech0dish> if you need to run an os inside another os then get an os emu
<mjancaitis> ader10: oh.... yeah, no idea
<_Andrew> PKdoR: You said you installed Azureus yourself to maybe the other version is located somewhere else on your partition?
<ader10> mjancaitis: well thanks for offering suggestions :)
<PKdoR> _Andrew: but I rm the folders in the file system and in the home folder before reinstallation?
<ech0dish> get vmware or virtual box
<ader10> ech0dish: I've tried vmware but not virtual box, which is better?
<spinner_> I only found gnome-network-preferences not manager
<ech0dish> vb
<ech0dish> cause its free
<wib> hi, anybody with a swiss keyboard and XGL here? I need to configure capital "umlauts" :)
<spinner_> mjancaitis:  I only found gnome-network-preferences not manager
<ader10> spinner_: gnome-control-center has all (I think) of the gnome configuration dialogs
<mjancaitis> spinner_: did that get you what you were looking for?
<spinner_> no
<bluefox83> is a swiss keyboard anything like a swiss army knife? ;)
<spinner_> im looking for to se if i can use my wireless card
<ader10> bluefox83: I'm sure it is but it hurts to type, you have to be careful to not cut yourself.
<spinner_> or if it even is installed
<bluefox83> lol
<wib> bluefox83: yeah, it has like all characters you can think of. 
<spinner_> ader10: :) chk it out
<tonynlisa> I wanted to take a survey of what everyone uses for Burning CDs. I have typically used Gnome Baker, but wondered if anyone else had better suggestions
<khatahn> how do i check what process is reserving the audio output device for itself?
<J-_> tonynlisa: k3b
<Kejk_PL> khatahn: try lsof /dev/dsp
<ader10> tonynlisa: k3b
<ader10> tonynlisa: k3b is the best linux cd/dvd/vcd writer by far
<tonynlisa> Neat O
<tonynlisa> tonynlisa@hq:~$ sudo apt-get install k3b
<ader10> tonynlisa: You might need qt
<ech0dish> sudo apt-get install *
<ader10> ech0dish: lol
<khatahn> Kejk_PL: actually that's what i tried earlier, but it didn't seem to give me anything. yet i can't use audio
<Kronos> vocx: it sounded to you like video drivers.... funnly enough my graphics card its quite a funny one, so that's quite likely what it is, can you point me  somewhere a bit more specific as to how i could solve this problem...
<Cusoon959> How can I make certain keyboard shortcuts run commands?
<tonynlisa> I've found apt to be quite good at getting dependantcys
<Cusoon959> nvm
<Cusoon959> lol
<Cusoon959> found a solution
<tonynlisa> Are there any people here that write linux software?
<mjancaitis> Nobody writes linux software
<mjancaitis> Fairies give it to us
* GBenemy sings to the fairies
<mjancaitis> And we thank them endlessly
<PriceChild> ech0dish, Please don't suggest things like that in this channel.
<tonynlisa> yeah... where do they congrigate?
* GBenemy hopes the fairies give us a good one soon
<PriceChild> tonynlisa, why, what'd you like to ask them?
<_Igoogle_> I would like to make a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal...how can I go about doing that?
<ech0dish> like what?
<PriceChild> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ech0dish> oh
<hagna> man where does cron log to when commands don't succeed
<tonynlisa> Well, I guess what is the most worthwhile stuff to learn. I just picked up php, and am pretty decent, so I wanted to get into real coding
<tonynlisa> I imagine most stuff is done in C still?
<PriceChild> !participate | tonynlisa
<ubotu> tonynlisa: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Hilikus> how do i make phpmyadmin use https instead of http?
<PriceChild> tonynlisa, ubuntu prefers python afaik.
<tonynlisa> hmm
<rgl> is there a way to log tcp socket creation and destruction?
<tonynlisa> is python a full blown language, or more like a scriptiing language?
<orangefly> is it possible to launch sopcast channels from firefox in ubuntu
<GBenemy> tonynlisa: full blown, but only snakes can speak it, it consists of lots of hissing noises
<rgl> tonynlisa, full blown.
<NewOnThis> hi everyone
<preaction> tonynlisa, it can be an interpreted language, or it can be compiled into bytecode, what do you mean by "Scripting language"?
<GBenemy> hi
<Y3k> in a terminal environment, how do i switch between workstations?
<orangefly> is it possible to launch sopcast channels from firefox in ubuntu
<filthpig> hi, just a quick question: If I install Ubuntu (gutsy) with norwegian as system language, I can later change that into english if I want to, right?
<NewOnThis> I came here because I have a little big problem xD
<GBenemy> get up, walk to the other and sit down
<mjancaitis> filthpig: yes
<tonynlisa> I guess you just answered it. weather its compiled on the fly
<GBenemy> NewOnThis, go on
<filthpig> good
<PriceChild> GBenemy, The wise speak because they have something to say. Fools speak because they have to say something.
<tonynlisa> or if you make binarys
<NewOnThis> when I'm installing Ubuntu, it loads a sort of things, and then my screen goes standy by
<NewOnThis> so  I can't install :(
<tonynlisa> I gotcha
<GBenemy> why not?
<GBenemy> oh
<Y3k> by workstation i mean another terminal
<GBenemy> sorry
<macd> Y3k, crtl+altf#
<GBenemy> PriceChild: so how does one differentiate between the two?
<ech0dish> newonthis, is your machine older?
<macd> err crtl+alt+f#
<Kronos> how can i check the boot log or something of that sort using the kernel safe mode?
<mjancaitis> Kronos: dmesg, I think
<MannyZ> heyaa... i cant get 7.10 beta installed. why?
<NewOnThis> Athlon 64 3000+
<ader10> macd: trying for ctrl alt f3?
<PriceChild> GBenemy, In other words... please stop with the offtopic chatter and only talk if you have something to contribute when supporting a user.
<preaction> MannyZ, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<ech0dish> i had something similar, had to create a swap partition before i was able to load the boot disk.
<MannyZ> thanks preaction
<Y3k> macd, thanks
<ech0dish> nah 3000+ should run
<GBenemy> it was supporting: i didn't lie when i said it was a full blown language
<ech0dish> try another gfx card
<NewOnThis> I have a 7600 GS
<ech0dish> k, try another lol
<Kronos> yep that does work however it just spits it all at once and i can only see the end of it how bout someway to make it go slowly, please?
<astro76> Kronos, dmesg | less
<NewOnThis> I'm afraid I can't... so I can't install Ubuntu? :'(
<kst> anyone good with localepurge? how do i get to that menu again where i can select the languages i want to keep installed or removed?
<ech0dish> perhaps with a text based installation
<Tech-Mike> ok so i still cant get window-decor while running compiz
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: try the alternate install CD, there's a checkbox to get it on the download site
<hitomaro> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7376/screenshotee3.png
<hitomaro> can someone please help?
<hitomaro> I want to install ubuntu
<mjancaitis> hitomaro: What's the problem?
<mjancaitis> hitomaro: will ubuntu be the only OS on here, or are you dual-booting?
#ubuntu 2007-10-06
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: gonna give it a shot, thanks
<kst> dont think linux will fit on 8mb :)
<GBenemy> hitomaro: see dev/sda1 open Partition manager (system -> administration) and resize that
<Tech-Mike> anybody know howto fix: Wnck-Warning ** Unhandled action (nil)
<GBenemy> make 3 partitions
<Random832> can you resize ntfs?
<GBenemy> yes
<hitomaro> ok
<NewOnThis> Which version should I dload?
<khatahn> kst: linux would, ubuntu won't
<astro76> hitomaro, if this is going to be only Ubuntu, back up a step and pick guided partitioning
<ech0dish> you should go back, and use the guided partition
<ader10> POLL: VMWare vs Virtual Box
<kst> khatahn ;-)
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: do you have a 64-bit proc?
<GBenemy> hitmaro: resize them to how big you want to keep your ntfs and make one how big your ubuntu is going to be, then resize the ubuntu one again to make another one of around 500mb
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: yes, but I mean 6.06 or 7.04?
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: 7.04, definitely, imo
<hitomaro> GBenemy so you want my to click on /sda1 and Edit the partition?
<GBenemy> keep the ntfs the same (ntfs) but make the primary ubuntu one ext2 or ext3 and the smaller one "linux-swap"
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: ok thanks, will dload that one
<rico> can I ask some VirtualBox help in here? :)
<mirak> so now Rythmbox is almost my favorite player
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: good luck
<GBenemy> there should be a button at the top "resize"
<ech0dish> hitomaro, go back and use the guided partition
<mirak> I wouldn't have believed it would be possible
<hitomaro> ok
<rico> ader10, I like VirtualBox for having seamless. :b
<Gutsy_b> What are some portable mp3 players that will work with linux and ogg files?
<ech0dish> yeah resize if you want dual boot
<romuloo> amaroK rulez
<kst> NewOnThis go for latest release which is 7.04, an even newer version (7.10) will be available in 2 weeks from now
<mirak> rico: cowon
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: thanks, hope that one works for me, otherwise I'll go hang myself xD
<mirak> rico: and old irivers
<kst> but you can easily upgrade then
<rico> mirak: cowon?
<mjancaitis> Gutsy_b: I think Cowon players will work
<GBenemy> PriceChild: is this good?
<mirak> rico: Cowon
<rico> oh. Gutsy_b's the one asking :)
<hitomaro> "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.
<hitomaro> The resize operation is aborted."
<GBenemy> click the arrow on the left
<hitomaro> ok
<Gutsy_b> I'll check that thanks
<GBenemy> and see what the errors were
<ader10> mirak: My favorite player of all time is mpd.
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: one last question, would I be able to install the text based without problems?
<overlord> How do enably NTFS read-write support in Feisty Fawn?
<mjancaitis> Gutsy_b: the iAudio7 offers 60 hours of playback supposedly
<overlord> enable*
<mirak> ader10: berk
<GBenemy> overlord ntfsg
<rico> hey guys.. a question on VirtualBox. I'm 'upgrading' from the OSE version to the proprietary. I just uninstalled OSE and installed VirtualBox from debs (i'm on ubuntu gutsy). is this the only thing I have to do? I'm having problems with this. shouldn't I update the guest additions on the XP guest?
<astro76> !ntfs-3g | overlord
<ubotu> overlord: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<SpiderPig> where is the file in linux that saves all my gnome settings? i need to back it up
<rico> overlord, you have to edit your fstab to use the ntfs-3g and have the rw option
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: it will likely *install* correctly, whether it boots after that is the trick
<rico> overlord, the URL there might be of some assistance
<GBenemy> *ntfs-3g, sorry
<mirak> rico: look for cowon audio players, or any player that support rockbox
<overlord> rico: thanks..
<PriceChild> !gutsy | rico
<ubotu> rico: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ech0dish> if you use, fat32 install for the win partition you don't have to worry about ntfs-3g
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: oh :S I see...
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: depending on your hardware, you might have to give grub a couple of tags (noapic, noacpi, etc) to get it to boot and then you can work on getting the display and everything else just right
<macd> SpiderPig, typically ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf will get everything
<rico> pricechild, mmm, I think it was more of a question on VBox and not necessarily on the ubuntu version :)
<mjancaitis> NewOnThis: with any luck though, if you're on well-supported hardware, everything will work
<SpiderPig> macd um what? can you give me the whole path?
<mirak> rico: http://build.rockbox.org/  check all this players. rockbox is an open source OS. some players are not sold anymore
<rico> /home/yourusername/.gnome
<NewOnThis> mjancaitis: thanks a lot, I'll be back xD
<macd> SpiderPig, not without knowing your login name, ~/ will automatically take you to the current users directory, those listed above are subdirectories, you'll want all of them.
<Kronos> great so it seems that for some odd reason ubuntu doesnt like my system... all well give it anothing go tomorrow if not back to old rubish windows
<Tech-Mike> window-decor prob: Wnck-Warning ** Unhandled action (nil) ... any help?
<mjancaitis> rico: rockbox is great, I put it on my nano a while back to get FLAC support
<SpiderPig> macd ok im on bitchx so the text is already gone. can you give it to me again? ill save it this time
<macd> SpiderPig, typically ~/.gnome ~/.gnome2 ~/.gconf will get everything
<NewOnThis> Is there any app like WinAvi video converter or TMPGENC for Linux? I mean a good video converter
<scguy318> ffmpeg? :P
<NewOnThis> Is that simple of use? or way hard? :P
<Meroigo> SpiderPig, "~/" is the same as "/home/username/". If you write ~/ in terminal, nautilus etc it will resolve it to your username's home path. :) It's nice.
<mirak> rico: you don't hear me ??
<macd> NewOnThis, ffmpeg would be the =, there are also GUI's for it, look into DeVeDe, it converts virtually anything to anything
<FurryNemesis> NewOnThis, to convert filetypes?
<hitomaro> I'm having resizing problems. :(
<ppj> is this lm-sensors thing the best way to control fanspeed?
<rico> mirak: I wasn't the one asking the mp3 player question
<NewOnThis> yes, between formats
<macd> ppj, lm-sensors reads sensors, acpid typically controls them
<rico> mirak: I think It was Gutsy_b :)
<filthpig> I'm currently running gutsy on a live cd and on a 32" LCD TV (LG 32lb2r), and I luckily get some image at all (had to do a little work to get it to work with feisty), but gutsy does not recognize my monitor by default. To fix this on feisty I just had to run nvidia-settings-config, and it autodetected my TV. Now, I want to make sure this works with gutsy too, but when trying to enable the nvidia restricted driver I get 404: IP not found.. (f
<NewOnThis> sorry for too much questions, but I've never used Linux before.
<ppj> macd, oh, okay, i was setting lmsensors up and my computer just shutoff (nf4), that common?
<davious> exit
<mjancaitis> filthpig: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<mehmetserif> can i enable composite with ati radeon express x1200 graphic card?
<mirak> Gutsy_b: look for Cowon players, or players on this page that support rockbox http://build.rockbox.org/
<FurryNemesis> NewOnThis, well, welcome, and feel free to bug us :)
<_Andrew> NewOnThis: You can never ask too many questions ;)
<FurryNemesis> hear hear
<hitomaro> I can't seem to find the reason why I'm having a resizing problem, I went to guided partition and I keep getting that very problem. :/
<NewOnThis> thanks mates ^^
<macd> ppj, not really, but most likely it probed a sensor that didnt want to be probed, this isnt a thinkpad is it?
<GBenemy> hitomaro: if you use guided partition, it will erase everything on your disk
<rico> mehmetserif: hmm
<ppj> macd, nope. dfi lanparty motherboard, a desktop
<FurryNemesis> that said, does anyone know how I can stop xchat displaying all my text in grey?
<hitomaro> oh wow
<ppj> macd, it did crash on the second probe so i guess i'll just skip that one
<mehmetserif> rico, ?
<GBenemy> hitomaro, you have windows currently installed?
<hitomaro> fortunately enough I clicked undo
<rico> mehmetserif, some ATI cards are blacklisted, I'll check if yours is in there
<macd> ppj, yeah good plan, to control fanspeeds and others look at fancontrol and pwmconfig packages
<hitomaro> yes but I have nothing on my windows
<GBenemy> hitomaro, do you wish to keep your windows though?
<hitomaro> I just installed a fresh windows just a couple of minutes ago
<mehmetserif> rico, i looked at it on composite
<GBenemy> ah, do you want to dual boot, or have ubuntu only?
<mehmetserif> rico, i looked at it on composite's wiki bu i couldn't see x1200
<ppj> macd, easy to setup? Im having a hardtime working on this because the fans keep revving up and down and this is by no means a quiet server
<hitomaro> I'd like dual boot. :)
<Sleepybrains> Hello,
<GBenemy> ok
<rico> mehmetserif, the blacklisted ATI cards are ati rs480 and rv350... so guess your card is okay :] 
<strangelv> "What's the channel for Gutsy?
<NewOnThis> If I use Ubuntu x64, and want to convert video, will it be faster than doing it in W1nd0wz 32 bits? I know Linux is Robust, but is it faster than the famous W?
<GBenemy> hitomaro, go System -> Administration -> GNOME Partition Editor
<linxeh> #ubuntu+1
<mjancaitis> #ubuntu+1
<linxeh> i guess
<Kronos> guyz how do i check for any comflicts/ problems during boot up?
<GBenemy> right click your ntfs -> unmount
<mehmetserif> rico, where do u look for it?
<strangelv> "danke
<macd> ppj, as easy as anything else in console ;)
<ppj> cool thanks
<GBenemy> strangelv, #ubuntu+1
<rico> mehmetserif, there was URL somewhere but I can't seem to find it anymore. now I just checked my /usr/bin/compiz for it
<GBenemy> oh :(
<ppj> these fans are really pissing me off
<_Andrew> NewOnThis: I don't think it really matters which operating system you covert video on
<FurryNemesis> ppj, fan problem?
<Sleepybrains> looking to switch from vista to a linux os was looking for a good primer on the subject
<mehmetserif> rico, ok so i can use it right?
<mjancaitis> Sleepybrains: like what?
<macd> ppj, I send you a URL in priv to a decent article on fan speeds
<unagi> anyone here have a problem with maya crashing because of an unknown signal?
<NewOnThis> Andrew: I see.
<macd> sent*
<Sleepybrains> well, i don't know anything about linux os's
<ppj> FurryNemesis, eh, just a new ubuntu install, the fans are revving up and down, just trying to keep them in one place right now
<unagi> Sleepybrains: where do i begin
<Sleepybrains> and i'm sick of vista
<hitomaro> GBenemy
<_Andrew> Sleepybrains: What are you looking for specifically? What alternative programs to use? How to install it?
<ader10> What's the best console mpd program?
<GBenemy> Sleepybrains: i suggest dual booting first, that way if you don't like it you can easily revert
<unagi> Sleepybrains: when vista came out i was impressed
<FurryNemesis> macd, I've got the same problem :(
<ppj> macd, great thanks
<GBenemy> hitomaro, yes?
<mehmetserif> rico, but i have one more question, do i have to have with xgl or with aiglx?
<hitomaro> what do you mean by unmount? I right clicked
<unagi> Sleepybrains: but not so much anymore.....linux is more stable and faster
<ppj> FurryNemesis, it's common with all linux distros i've used
<rico> mehmetserif, I'm not sure :)
<BrokenPipe> Anyone had luck getting the newest Apple Wireless Keyboard working that can give me a hand?
<FurryNemesis> ppj, mine started today for some reason
<Sleepybrains> i'm just afraid i won't be able to use all of the software programs that i use now
<GBenemy> hitomaro, what options does it give you?
<IndyGunFreak> hitomaro: you there?
<ppj> FurryNemesis, ah, weird
<mjancaitis> Sleepybrains: installing Ubuntu is fairly simple, and there's not much of a learning curve to it
<Sleepybrains> like support for my mp3 player
<hitomaro> hey Indy
<hitomaro> yes
<Meroigo> Does it exsist a program that can change my desktop background like every five minutes or so? :P
<ppj> FurryNemesis, mine does it until i enable the fan controllers
<mjancaitis> Sleepybrains: what programs are you concerned about specifically?
* nomaS is away: me fui asi que nos vemos luego :)
<ader10> Merogio: Yes, I don't remember what it's called.
<FurryNemesis> fan controllers?
<_Andrew> Sleepybrains: What programs we can suggest alternatives
<ader10> Meroigo: I know KDE has it by default
<FurryNemesis> I never found out how to do that.....
<hitomaro> hey GBenemy, thanks for the help
<Sleepybrains> well, that's not the issue really... where would you send a noob to learn about switching over to ubuntu
<veynom> !zombie
<mjancaitis> Sleepybrains: ubuntu.com, of course!
<Meroigo> ader10, okay, i use gnome
<Sleepybrains> i looked there, obviously
<GBenemy> hitomaro, did you get it working?
<randomness> Sleepybrains: i'd send you a live cd
<Y3k> how do i list the information of a user? UID, PID, groups, etc
<ader10> Meroigo: I know xfce has something too
<Sleepybrains> can i just burn a cd, of an iso and reformat and install?
<FurryNemesis> ppj, d'you think you could forward me the url that macd qave you please?
<ader10> Meroigo: I'm not sure about gnome though
<_Andrew> Sleepybrains: There is alot of reading material. If you need a quick question asked then come by here and someone should be able to answer you! :D
<Meroigo> okay..
<randomness> Sleepybrains: with a livecd you wouldn't need to reformat.. just pop it in and give it a try
<astro76> Sleepybrains, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/
<GBenemy> Sleepybrains: i recently swapped from windows to linux about 2 weeks ago...i have been a windows user since '95, and for the first few days i hated ubuntu (sorry) however, after spending some time in here, it found it easy to learn my way around it, and use it
<Sleepybrains> perfect! thank you... sorry for the bother
<Lifeisfunny> What's the Ubuntu program I need to install similar to iTunes?
<ppj> amarok
<ppj> er, for KDe though
<GBenemy> i use iTunes :S
<Lifeisfunny> gnome
<levarnu> not similar...better! :)
<rico> Lifeisfunny, exaile,  rhythmbox
<ppj> exaile i guess
<GBenemy> if you have itunes on a windows partition, just use wine
<Lifeisfunny> rico, thanks, you too ppj
<_Andrew> Lifeisfunny: I'm using Rhythmbox which is installed by default in Ubuntu although some people don't like i
<rico> wine + itunes didn't work for me with itunes 7.01
<ppj> i use kde libs just for amarok
<Lifeisfunny> now windows here
<arnath> hi, i have windows xp on first sata drive, linux ubuntu 7.10 on second, grub has been wiped by the windows install, but i can't seem to reinstall grub properly
<GBenemy> really? it does for me
<juha_> in synaptic view, packet box, what does that orange ubuntu symbol mean?
<ppj> hell i use linux just just for amarok
<macd> !grub | arnath
<rico> arnath, do you have your Ubuntu install cd?
<scguy318> arnath: have you tried using the Super GRUB CD?
<rico> you can use that to reinstall grub.
<arnath> rico: yes
<Lifeisfunny> _Andrew, yeah, I have that installed already.  didn't know it worked
<macd> oh dear
<arnath> rico: i know
<macd> where is uboto
<neo_> hi
<ader10> What's the best console program for mpd?
<GBenemy> uboto?
<arnath> rico: i did the find /boot/grub/stage1, it gave me (hd1,1)
<scguy318> juha_: it means that the package is an official repo package, and not in universe or another repo
<rico> arnath, good, then do "root (hd1,1)"
<rico> and setup (hd1)
<unagi> arnath in my experience i havent been able to get grub to work when installing windows second but you can use the windows bootloader.....
<arnath> rico: first time i installed it, it didnt work at all (it did say it was installed, but skipped grub and went straight for windows anyway)
<unagi> but of course its going to go into grub after the windows loader.......lemme know if u want the solution
<juha_> thaks scguy318
<rico> oops, "setup (hd0)" since you want it installed on the firs tdisk
<GBenemy> i edit my grub files
<GBenemy> *edited
<GBenemy> the defaults annoyed me
<unagi> i hate how it says its longhorn
<GBenemy> yeah: i changed that
<neo_> why after i have installed the new Kernel for my Ubuntu 7.04 it shows me that the PC have errors etc ?
<arnath> unagi: i dont quite understand why grub wont work anymore after windows isntall?
<arnath> unagi: i mean, that it cant be installed anymore
<GBenemy> now, my list says "Windows Vista" "Ubuntu" "Ubuntu (Memory Test)"
<toed> how can I move everything around on my gnome panel thing
<GBenemy> with Windows as the default
<GBenemy> :P
<unagi> windows overwrites the grub bootloader as the default
<macd> toed, right click what you want and unlock it, and move it
<tetrach> i am a newb and have a few questions is there someone here who could help out in a private chat
<scguy318> neo_: what sort of errors?
<coreymon77> !fixgrub | GBenemy
<arnath> unagi: ye but reinstalling it should be easy, no?
<toed> macd: most things have "move" grayed out
<scguy318> tetrach: asking here is fine
<ctothej> what do I have to do to ensure a certain module gets loaded at bootup? I am trying to replace my network card driver from sky2 to sk98lin driver.
<ader10> What's the best console program for mpd?
<tetrach> ok thanks
<scguy318> tetrach: the channel isn't seriously busy
<toed> like the menus and the clock
<hitomaro> (06:18:27 PM) GBenemy, No but IndyGunFreak was helping me out earlier and he's picking off where he left off
<coreymon77> !grub | GBenemy
<hitomaro> thanks anyways
<macd> toed, yeah, then uncheck the lock to panel box
<coreymon77> never mind that
<GBenemy> coreymon77: I don't want to fix it
<GBenemy> i just edited it to suit me
<toed> ugh, that's a lot of mouse clicks
<coreymon77> GBenemy: isnt that what the problem is?
<GBenemy> no why?
<mjancaitis> toed: it's more than you can do in Windows though :D
<GBenemy> i don't have a problem
<dawiz> can anyone help with install?
<macd> toed, if 2 is too many then I feel sad for you.
<unagi> i wouldnt say easy
<magnetron> how do i do full disk encryption with ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<ppj> ugh this pwmconfig is confusing
<astro76> !anyone | dawiz
<GBenemy> ubotu isn't in the channel
<GBenemy> he's online though
<macd> hes back
<astro76> dawiz, ask ;)
<coreymon77> GBenemy: oh, sorry, i thought it was the grub after windows thing
<ader10> What's the best console program for mpd?
<dawiz> its the keyboard
<GBenemy> no no not me :P thanks though
<Agrajag> ader10: ncmpc
<toed> macd: 2 for each thing on the panel
<_Andrew> dawiz: Whats wrong with it?
<toed> it shuffled itself for some reason when I rebooted
<dawiz> works fine til it wants me to choose it from list, then i dont find an exact match on the list, the arrow keys stop working and i cant finish install
<astro76> dawiz, what kind of keyboard do you have?
<unagi> is there a network manager out there that allows you to refresh your wireless list
<tetrach> my computer came with vista and i would like to now dual boot ubuntu. what is the best way to go about this
<dawiz> logitech mediaboard
<unagi> that is the one major thing about ubuntu that bugs me
<GBenemy> tetrach = resize your vista partition and install ubunt
<GBenemy> *ubuntu
<macd> !dualboot | tetrach
<unagi> mandriva has a rocking network monitor
<ubotu> tetrach: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookProFeisty
<macd> bleh
<_Andrew> unagi: You mean like wifi radar?
<unagi> not exactly
<grozeille> hello, is there someone skilled about pango/cairo/etc. to explain me something, plz ?
<unagi> wifi radar is too out there for me
<ppj> Is there any form of GUI fan management
* GBenemy has to go
<unagi> more or less a sys tray app
<EviL_SmUrF> I would think the best way of dual booting ubuntu with vista would be to not dual boot ubuntu with vista. just remove vista ;) horrible, horrible software
<macd> ppj, not that I ever found
<astro76> dawiz, the default should work fine
<ppj> I need something I can constantly change the fan speeds with
<ppj> :<
<GBenemy> PriceChild: sorry, i've been helping properly now though :D
<g0dd3ss> unagi,  have u tried wicd
<dawiz> default?
<stefg> tetrach: make sure you have a backup first, and that you are able to restore windows bootloader, in case something goes wrong
<unagi> no i havent lemme check it out
<macd> ppj, you can set acpi events to trigger the fans on only at certain temps
<magnetron> how do i do full disk encryption with ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 ?
<stefg> !install | tetrach
<ubotu> tetrach: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<astro76> dawiz, whatever is selected, you don't have to change it
<DragoraN> hi all
<dawiz> default is not an option on the list
<_Andrew> Hi
<Nemes> I haven't got any problems to reproduce DVD-5's, but I'm getting the error message "Are you trying to play an encrypted DVD without libdvdcss?" when trying to play DVD-9's. Any idea?
<dawiz> nothing is selected
<ikonia> magnetron: full disk is a big ask
<dawiz> it gives me a list
<DragoraN> how it is possible that my ubuntu box issues certificates with validity from tomorrow? :)
<dawiz> generic dos key?
<GBenemy> _Andrew: hi
<_Andrew> dawiz: Can you pick a keyboard layout that is similar to yours but won't mess up the install
<ppj> macd, can you set a buffer? I can do the same thing in windows, but the problem is it will get to the max temperature to kick in the fan, say 35... cool back to 34, and shut off the fan.. then turn it back on at 35.. and its just a cycle
<magnetron> ikonia: i was thinking everything except /boot
<dawiz> ive tried many
<astro76> dawiz, I can't remember what it's called, what's the first one?
<macd> magnetron,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<ppj> It doesn't seem like a big deal but this server is ungodly loud and sitting next to me
<ikonia> magnetron: even / is a pretty big ask
<magnetron> thank you, macd
<ikonia> magnetron: boot scripts etc etc
<dawiz> some off brand its alphabetical
<tetrach> ok once i resize my partition for vista i just load ubuntu and just install.  will the install do everything i need it to with out my assistance
<astro76> dawiz, you're installing Feisty?
<dawiz> yep
<GBenemy> tetrach, yup
<GBenemy> but you'll need to make 2 partitions
<GBenemy> one for ubuntu, one for swap
<tetrach> how big for swap?
<scguy318> tetrach: how much memory do you have?
<astro76> dawiz, and you're on step 3 Keyboard layout?
<tetrach> 2gigs why?
<scguy318> tetrach: do you want to hibernate/suspend?
<tetrach> or do you mean hard drive space
<scguy318> tetrach: probably a little more than 2 GB then
<dawiz> yes
<GBenemy> tetrach, i made mine 1gb
<dawiz> asking for keyboard model
<_Andrew> tetrach: If you put in an Ubuntu live CD it will boot up Ubuntu without needing to install anything. You can then play around with Ubuntu but it will be slow because its on the CD. To install it you double click on the "Install Ubuntu" icon. It will ask you a few questions like what your language is, what username and password you want. After that it will install ubuntu and ask you to reboot your computer
<GBenemy> tetrach: just DON'T click "Guided" when it asks you to chose where on you hdd you want to install
<tetrach> yeah i have been playing around with it and i like it so far but cd is slow and i would like ot eventually convert to linux
<progek> Hi room, I installed cvscedega, it compiled fine and ran make install without problems. I read that now I need to run cvscedega to create the config folder and such but that command is not found. Anyone know where I can locate this script? locate cvscedega shows nothing
<tetrach> so my swap is dependant on how much memory i have installed?
<astro76> dawiz, you click on US English on the left?
<dawiz> its a list
<razer_> What cd writing program does ubuntu come with and is it really easy for old people to remember how to just take a file and burn it to a cd?
<stefg> progek: run sudo updatedb before you try again to locate
<dawiz> no right or left
<dxdt> tetrach: yes it exists on your hard drive.  Most people do swap = 2*size of ram, but that is becoming less relevant as memory sizes grow.
<GBenemy> tetrach; yes
<dawiz> and yes entered us english
<astro76> dawiz, dawiz it doesn't look like this? http://fosswire.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/ubuntufeistyinstallpicture-4.png
<razer_> Anyone heard of easy Ubuntu?
<_Andrew> razer_: When you put in a blank CD you just drag and drop files you want to write onto the cd and click burn
<progek> stefg thanks, i'll try
<astro76> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<razer_> Ok.
<razer_> andrew: Have you ever heard of easy Ubuntu? its a script.
<_Andrew> nope
<tetrach> can i use gnome partition editor to create my partitions once i have re-sized my vista drive
<amadeux> ktorrent uses 500MB+ of memory while having about 10 downloads and 1 upload. Isn't there a torrent client that uses way less memory than that? that is insane! I even set it for low memory usage in the settings
<scguy318> tetrach: yes
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I'm having trouble connecting to an irc room, I have set the channel to #philosphy in us.undernet.org, what else do I need to do??? I thought that was it?
<dawiz> no
<astro76> razer_, there's dirt-simple cd burning built into the file manager, click Places > CD/DVD Creator
<razer_> Andrew: it is supposed to install common needed things for ubuntu that it can't come with.
<unagi> i have like 4 linux swaps
<unagi> lol
<progek> works, thanks
<unagi> i dont know why
<dawiz> its the alternate disc
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: join it i guess?
<astro76> razer_, all those things are simple to install, you don't need dodgy scripts
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: if your client isn't already doing that
<razer_> Andrew: Because I need to get flash and zip programs installed in one quick swipe.
<scguy318> tetrach: swap size is kinda dependent on RAM, since you probably will be suspending/hibernating to disk
<razer_> I need to be able to get EVERYTHING I need with one quick step. Zip program, codecs, etc.
<astro76> dawiz, just look for a generic 101-key keyboard if yours isn't listed
<scguy318> tetrach: if you dont plan to do that you don't have to have swap at all really
<_Andrew> razer_: You can get flash from Ubuntu you dont need a script
<bbardlbradd> scguy318, I've set it to autojoin...
<razer_> Like what Linspire comes with.
<astro76> !synaptic | razer_
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: can you join it manually?
<ubotu> razer_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<tetrach> what do you mean suspending/hibernanting?
<razer_> Andrew: I just mean to be up and running for any web page, all those pugins and stuf.
<astro76> razer_, installing stuff is easy
<dawiz> ive done that its a 104
<scguy318> tetrach: suspending or hibernating your Linux machine
<bbardlbradd> scguy318, how do I go about doing that?
<tetrach> gotcha
<razer_> Now is Click and Run coming with Ubuntu now?
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: /join #philosophy?
<astro76> razer_, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras flashplugin-nonfree sun-java6-plugin
<tetrach> what benefit is it to do suspending/hibernanting
<dawiz> do 101?
<razer_> I just need to get TONS of stuff installed for my parents computer, I can't be around to get each plugin or codec, when I'm not around.
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: just make sure to do it on the undernet server and not here :)
<_Andrew> razer_: There are packages available from the repositories that give you flash support.. go to applications -> add/remove -> search for "flash"
<progek> anyone know the terminal command to pause output? for extremely long output which goes overflows the buffer
<bbardlbradd> scguy, after connecting to undernet.org?
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: yes
<astro76> razer_, ubuntu offers to install codecs automatically when needed also
<razer_> I heard about "easy Ubuntu" that sounds like the closest thing to what I need.
<razer_> astro76, oh ok good.
<bbardlbradd> scguy318, and if connecting to undernet is the problem?
<scguy318> tetrach: some people don't like to load everything each time they boot, so they suspend, BUT Linux is kinda crappy with suspend, it may or may not work for you
<militant> is there a faq recommended for amd64 + flash?  i'm googling, just wondering
<razer_> This is for you parents you see. I just need to make sure Ubuntu gets ALL those extra little things installed at once after install.
<Jack_Sparrow> razer_: BE CAREFUL WITH THOSE QUICK FIX SCRIPTS.. MANY DO ORRIBLE THINGS TO YOUR INSTALL
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: what do you mean?
<ech0dish> @
<Jack_Sparrow> Srooy for the caps people
<tetrach> ok i see
<razer_> Jack_Sparrow: Ok
<ech0dish> @a test
<razer_> Though I hope Easy Ubuntu will not ruin the Ubuntu install.
<dxdt> militant: long story short, it sucks and your options are run 32bit fierfox + 32bit flash, or go  with 64 bit gnash, that is barely functional at the moment :(
<tetrach> will i get the prompt on which system i would like to load one ubuntu is installed
<_Andrew> razer_: Its not good to use scripts because it can break your system. Its better to install deb packages because you can easily re-install or remove them
<Jack_Sparrow> razer_: It is supposed to be one of the better scripts.  it still is not hard to do it manually
<militant> dxdt: i see forum posts where people say it works fine?
<amadeux> ktorrent uses 500MB+ of memory while having about 10 downloads and 1 upload. Isn't there a torrent client that uses way less memory than that? that is insane! I even set it for low memory usage in the settings
<bbardlbradd> scguy318:I mean, it's not that I can't find the channel, it's that I can't connect to undernet.org
<razer_> Andrew: Well its a pain to have to install tons of things just to get the computer up and running to a normal level.
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: i can connect just fine, what client are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> razer_: Everyone has their normal level.. what is right for you is not right for everyone.
<bbardlbradd> xchat (feisty fawn)
<bbardlbradd> I think it
<razer_> I liked the level Linspire came with. It had everything I needed already installed.
<bbardlbradd> just takes longer than It usually does on my mac
<dxdt> militant: the 32bit thing does work fine, but it is one of those things where I get sad having to basically downgrade myself to be able to use something like that.  Hopefully one day Gnash will be better.  Gnash right now will not play the majority of flash for me.  Youtube, sure.  COmedy Central?  no.  Stuffs like that
<razer_> But, it was not as solid or well done as Ubuntu.
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: mIRC on Wine for me :P anyway, connecting shouldn't be an issue, though I've never used X-Chat
<stefg> amadeux: is that memory used for anything else? Don't complain about your ram being actually put to use, if there's plenty of it
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: /server us.undernet.org I guess, though I'm not sure how X-Chat handles multiple IRC connections
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: that may kick you off this one :P
<militant> dxdt: ahh ok.  so i won't have to re-do my roommate's install with a 32bit system, i can just downgrade ff.  i'll google that and try it out, or do you know of a good faq/howto?
<Jack_Sparrow> razer_: you only need to build your configuration once, you can then clone it all you want or remaster the cd for a more custom version
<_Andrew> razer_: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tetrach> if i were to reinstall windows could it share a file system partition
<scguy318> tetrach: what do you mean?
<dxdt> militant: I"ve seen some stuff in the forums, but I wouldn't call it a *good* how to if you know what I mean.  Sorry :-/
<scguy318> tetrach: its very good idea to give the Windows installation its own partition
<militant> ok, thanks.  i'll figure it out
<tetrach> i would give windows os its own partition but partition where my file are stored
<EviL_SmUrF> wow. ubuntu actually has drivers for my freaking canon mp150. that's never happened before. i've never had a linux distro installed that worked so easily with my printer
<EviL_SmUrF> <3
<scguy318> tetrach: sure, thats not a problem
<Eric_Cartman> is there enyone
<Eric_Cartman> haloooo
<scguy318> hai
<bbardlbradd> thx for your help scguy318 ;)
<amadeux> stefg: Yeah, I need that memory for other apps that I am running. ktorrent is slowing my machine down with swapping etc. 500MB should not be necesary for a torrent client
<scguy318> bbardlbradd: np
<progek> I installed cvscedega with the WineCVS.sh script. It passed configure, compiled and ran make install and said complete. How can I start cvscedega now? If I type cvscedega I get command not found, same with cedega
<ivanhoe> coul you tellme where i could get a how -to to build my own drivers
<scguy318> progek: sudo make install? perhaps
<_Andrew> progek: did you do "sudo make install" ?
<stefg> tetrach: linux can read and write ntfs, and there's a filesystem driver that makes windows ext2/3 aware. (don't know about vista) Personally i rather use ext3 for shared date (fat32 is out of question for various reasons)
<tetrach> scguy318: tks alot for your help
<scguy318> ivanhoe: writing hardware drivers from scratch? not easy :) how to compile a driver? see !make
<scguy318> !make | ivanhoe
<progek> scguy318 thanks, the script ran make install last
<ubotu> ivanhoe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<scguy318> progek: has to be done as root I think
<tetrach> stefg: so it wouldn't be wise?
<ctothej> can someone pastebin or private msg me the output of their 'route' command? (home network preferred)
<ikonia> ctothej why do you want to see other peoples networks
<progek> scguy318 yeah I ran the script as root :( first time it complained about permissions so I went under root and ran the script again. strange... it said complete and shows it passed configure, make and make install
<scguy318> progek: do you know where it put the binaries? im guessing /usr/local/bin?
<alecwh> Hello! I'm having some serious problems with NetworkManager, and I need to restart the whole app. How do I completely reinstall the NetworkManager?
<ctothej> ikonia: i just want to see if my entries are normal. i changed drivers and reconfigured the network. while reading the driver's readme, it mentions the route command and to check it.
<progek> scguy318 I'll look in there again
<ikonia> ctothej what someone else has shuld be different to yours
<ikonia> ctothej: post yours in a pastebin
<MasterShrek> alecwh, do you want to reinstall it or restart it?
<ctothej> ikonia: ok
<alecwh> MasterShrek: reinstall. I want to totally get rid of it, then redo it.
<stefg> tetrach: fat32 fragments and has a 4 GB size limit (so you can't store a DVD image on it). I'd see if there's a ext3 driver available for vista and have a separate ext3 shared data partition
<_Andrew> alecwh: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MasterShrek> alecwh, there should be an option in synaptic to completely remove it, then just install it back
<alecwh> _Andrew: I want to reinstall it.
<alecwh> ok, thanks.
<_Andrew> oh right
<ctothej> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39715/
<ikonia> ctothej: looks fine
<Chris__> Could I pm someone? I need help partitioning my hard drive properly in ubuntu
<ctothej> ikonia: ok great thanks.
<progek> scguy318 empty in there, I was following a guide which said after running the script I needed to run cvscedega to create the config dir .cvscedega.. I just cannot find it
<ikonia> Chris__ just ask the question
<Chris__> i cna't ask a question here
<Chris__> because
<dxdt> Chris__: just ask in here first
<Chris__> i won't be able to read it
<Chris__> with all this typing
<ikonia> Chris__ you can read what I'm typing, so ask here
<Artemis3> i have a vfat formatted pendrive, do you know how to change its label?
<Chris__> not in this shitty irc client
<progek> if I try locate cvscedega it just shows stuff in .WineCVS but it's not there
<Chris__> could I please pm you?
<ckin2001> progek, sudo find / -name cvscedega
<ikonia> Chris__ there is no need for bad langauge
<Chris__> or..could we join another room?
<Chris__> ok sorry
<ikonia> Chris__: ask in the channel
<Chris__> ok...
<Chris__> I am in the Live CD...basically, I have a 500 gig hard drive... I want about 20 gb for ubuntu, a LOT of space for storage, and maybe 40 or 50 gigs for Windows XP
<_Andrew> Chris__: If you ask in the channel more people can help you
<Chris__> Could someone help me set it up?
<progek> ckin2001 DOH! it was in /home/myUser/bin    interesting it placed it there, I would have thought somewhere else. thanks
<ikonia> Chris__ so partition it like that
<Chris__> See, you're not helping.
<Chris__> I don't know how.
<Chris__> That is why i am here.
<ckin2001> progek, np, find is a pain to learn, but man is it useful :D
<_Andrew> Chris__: I suggest you install windows first
<Chris__> ok
<Chris__> why though?
<ikonia> Chris__ launch the installed - make 2 partitions, a 40 gig one, a 50 gig one and then a smaller one for swap, then a final one made up the rest
<ikonia> Chris__ launch the installer
<Chris__> ok but...
<tetrach> stefg: i think i am going to to just re-size the drive for no and install on the space left over. tks alot for your help
<Chris__> do i have to worry about ext3 or whatever?
<Chris__> do i just make standard partitions?
<Chris__> ntsf?
<Chris__> i don't partition a lot
<MasterShrek> Chris__, only make the windows install partition ntfs
<Chris__> ok
<Chris__> so the 40 gb one
<MasterShrek> install windows first though
<MasterShrek> yea
<stefg> Chris__: 64 MB /boot (linux) , then 50 gigs win, then 10 Gigs ubuntu / ,some space for /home, rest /storage
<ikonia> Chris__: you parition the disk in the ubuntu live cd - then install windows, then install ubuntu
<Chris__> lol
<Chris__> confusing
<eobanb> Chris__,
<Chris__> so this is what i'm gonna do....
<ikonia> Chris__: we've told you what to do
<Chris__> from the windows cd... i'll create a ntfs space for 40 gb.........and then another space for 50 gb
<theron|home> ;s
<theron|home> ls
<Chris__> so the 50 gb is for ubuntu
<Chris__> and what about swap space?
<ikonia> I told you - create a small swap space parition
<MasterShrek> Chris__, u can just make the 40 gig for windows there, and worry about the rest during the ubuntu install
<MasterShrek> leave it as free space or whatever
<_Andrew> Chris__: I assume you want to share files between windows xp and ubuntu. Just install windows first with alot of space and keep your media there and then install windows with whatever you have left on the disk. Ubuntu can read your windows partition and will set that up for you when you install it.
<Chris__> ahh this is so hard to read
<Chris__> in this gnome irc client
<Chris__> 1 sec
<Hilikus> will ubuntu automatically update pacakegs in a server?
<Chris__> so, can i not just make ALL of the partitions from the ubuntu live cd?
<nickrud> Chris__: that makes sense, windows will understand your partitioning. then cut up the ubuntu partition as stefg said
<Hilikus> packages*
<ikonia> Hilikus: not unless you set tiit to
<Chris__> what's the difference?
<scguy318> Hilikus: not sure, I would imagine no, it would be kinda disruptive
<Chris__> someone please pm me
<scguy318> Hilikus: to, say, update apache while running a server automatically
<Chris__> this is ridiculous
<_Andrew> Hilikus: Not by default.. you have to type sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<scguy318> Chris___: tweak your fonts
<ikonia> Chris__: instlal windows - then launch the ubuntu installer
<Hilikus> thanks
<_Andrew> Hilikus: That will check if you have any updates to do
<Chris__> you ok...
<Chris__> but in one package
<Chris__> spell it out for me again
<Chris__> i can't understand when everyone is saying someone
<Chris__> it's confusing...
<ikonia> install windows. Then launch the ubuntu installer and partition the extra paritions for ubuntu
<Chris__> wait
<MeRodent> !enter | Chris__
<ubotu> Chris__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_Andrew> Chris__: Install Windows XP with lots of space then install Ubuntu after that
<Chris__> please pm me  ikonia...
<ikonia> Chris__: no - you've been told what to do
<Glam> can someone help me reinstall ubuntu?
<Hilikus> im trying to decide if i want to use phpbb package or if i will install it manually, the package is of course behind the lastest version, what do you guys recommend?
<ikonia> Chris__: install windows - then install ubuntu
<Chris__> ok
<Chris__> install it
<Chris__> on 40 gb or so...then just go into ubuntu..and THEn what?
* nickrud wonders if gaim is still the default chat client on gutsy ...
<Chris__> i don't know how to partition it properly.
<Chris__> in ubuntu
<ctothej> how can I stop the sky2 driver from loading? I put it in the blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d, but it still loads on boot
<Chris__> like
<ikonia> Chris__:the ubuntu installer will help you
<ikonia> Hilikus its personal preference
<Chris__> i know..but it's not that easy
<Chris__> like
<Chris__> wtf is the difference between logical and primary
<Chris__> it was giving me some damn error
<Chris__> like
<_Andrew> Hilikus: If you are going to use PHPBB just download it. Get the latest version and then you need to mod it so spammers don't mess up your board
<Chris__> ERROR!!! CAn't start the end before beginninng
<Hilikus> ikonia im guessing if its a package, doing the apt-get update that you said would notify me of updates ,whereas manually i wont know
<ikonia> Chris__: just make primary paritions, and you've been asked to not use offensive language like WTF
<ikonia> Hilikus: very true
<Chris__> ok
<Hilikus> ok
<Hilikus> thanks
<_Andrew> Hilikus: Although thats true with PHPbb you really have to add extra spam protection
<pyCube> people use phpbb? :-p
<Hilikus> even for the packaged version?
<Hilikus> pyCube what do you use
<Chris__> so last time.... 50 gb for windows  .....then go into ubuntu live cd....install ubuntu on 50 gb etx3 with "/"..... and then just create a sqap space of like.... 1 gig........ and all of the ubuntu partitions i make primary
<Chris__> Is this correct?
<pyCube> Hilikus: for what?
<Chris__> swap*
<ikonia> Chris__: sounds good
<Chris__> ok thanks
<Chris__> :D
<Hilikus> pyCube for BB
<pyCube> nothing
<Glam> uh like, im stuck on the partitioning part
<Glam> i have an internal hard drive and then an external harddrive
<citrusflavord> what are the steps to building to gnome/sawfish from ubuntu server?
<MasterShrek> Glam, whats the problem?
<Glam> im trying to figure out how to partition it again
<Glam> i have ubuntu before, but then i got rid of it somehow
<nickrud> citrusflavord: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop sawfish (ubuntu-desktop comes with metacity)
* nomaS is back (gone 00:45:57)
<n0va> trying to open FireFox i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" fix ne1?
<MasterShrek> u need a swap partition that is roughly as big as how much ram you have, and the rest can be mounted at / or you can break it up and mount the partitions in different places, but its not nessicary
<MasterShrek> n0va, try uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<rico> n0va, what did you do?
<n0va> cklicked icon
<nickrud> home! home! everyone needs home, ease of reinstall
<n0va> *clicked, then ran in terminal
* Fwiffo is away Away
<Glam> im using the swap part from the last install, and then i got rid of the old part where i installed ubuntu and replaced it with a new one
<MasterShrek> n0va, also try moving ~/.mozilla or deleting it and try it again
<citrusflavord> nickrud thats pretty cool / easier then I thought thanks. does ubuntu-desktop come with all the prepackaged software?
<MasterShrek> Glam, ok, so whats the problem? just make sure its going to mount that at /
<MasterShrek> then u should be fine
<n0va> bit drastic? MasterShrek
<nickrud> citrusflavord: yes, the complete desktop: openoffice, mail, firefox, etc
<MasterShrek> n0va, thats where your user settings are, it could be something in there
<n0va> rgr ty
<Glam> uh hold on i'm trying to restart the installation again :X
<Glam> and it's not aborting :/
<citrusflavord> nickrud: does Kde-desktop come with prepackaged also then?
<MasterShrek> yes citrusflavord
<nickrud> citrusflavord: yes, but I'm not familiar with exactly what: and it's kubuntu-desktop
<Glam> uh...i think the installation froze
<Glam> i can't abort it :/
<Glam> and i'm up to the prepare disk space
<aTypical> Hi, all.  I'm having an issue with the alternate cd install.  It gets to 90% and then freezes.  Is that normal?  Is that a point where it should take some time to get information?  I've waiting about 10 minutes, but nothing.
<nickrud> aTypical: brltty-11?
<goat|work> which package is the route binary apart of?
<HellbreakerCCCP> ummm Greetings mein comrades
<nickrud> aTypical: hitting clt-f8 will show you a log of what's happening, you might get a good clue there
<Polygon89> where do i download the individual debs for past releases? aka dapper?
<aTypical> OK.  Thanks, nickrud.  I'll try that.
<nickrud> Polygon89: packages.ubuntu.com
<HellbreakerCCCP> i have a question about installing Ubuntu on a comp with windows already on it
<_Andrew> Polygon89: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HellbreakerCCCP> i dont want to keep the windows
<Polygon89> nicrud, _Andrew im at that place but i see no link to download the deb, only the source code and diff files
<HellbreakerCCCP> i just want to keep a few folders from getting deleted when i install linux
<HellbreakerCCCP> how would i go about doing this?
<HellbreakerCCCP> i cant put it on a portable device atm
<Glam> is it possible for the installation to freeze?
<goat|work> back them up to a separate location?
<HellbreakerCCCP> where to?
<_Andrew> Polygon89: You must be clicking the wrong links.. what deb did you want?
<Polygon89> im wanting this package here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/libc6
<Glam> 'cause i keep pressing quit and it's still there [it's been like 5 minutes D:] 
<goat|work> HellbreakerCCCP: cd-r?
<nickrud> Polygon89: click the architecture of the machine you want the deb for (next to the list of files)
<hou5ton> What is a good, user friendly CD burner for Ubuntu?
<HellbreakerCCCP> yea i cant put it on cd-r agtm
<goat|work> oh
<HellbreakerCCCP> other wise i would do that
<Polygon89> nickrud, ahhhhh that works :D its hard to see that when the links are the same color as the text ;) much thanks
<goat|work> then you may want to make a fat-32 partition HellbreakerCCCP
<MeRodent> HellbreakerCCCP, use live cd to run gparted. Add a small fat32 partition and copy the files to it.
<goat|work> and stick your data on there
<_Andrew> hou5ton: There is one built in. When you pop in a blank CD, an icon pops up on your desktop if you drag items into the CD icon and click burn it will burn those files to the CD
<citrusflavord> is it possible/wise to run xorg on move then layer 7?
<Glam> uh, what should i do?
<Glam> the installation is sorta stuck
<Glam> and im trying to quit outta it
<HellbreakerCCCP> u think i could put them on the RECOVERY drive?
<HellbreakerCCCP> and get them back after the installation?
<goat|work> no, thats usually read only by the computer manufacturer
<HellbreakerCCCP> k
<hou5ton> _Andrew:  agreed ... but it doesn't show me how full the CD is getting as I add things, and there didn't appear to be an intuitive way to remove something from the burn.
<MeRodent> hou5ton, try gnomebaker
<nickrud> hou5ton: gnomebaker and better (but kde, hence a lot of extra libraries get loaded) k3b
<citrusflavord> how does one close xorg?
<slain> hi all
<gogeta> ctrl alt backspace
<hou5ton> MeRodent and nickrud:  thanks
<hou5ton> _Andrew:  you too.  :-)
<nickrud> citrusflavord: shut down, alt-ctl-f1, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<citrusflavord> gogeta doesnt that restart it?
<gogeta> yep
<slain> or from the terminal "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Glam> uh, a little help here?
<_Andrew> Glam: Whats wrong?
<nickrud> Glam: I'd turn off the machine. If you haven't done any repartitioning, no problems
<gogeta> init 3 works to
<Glam> is there another way beside turning it off and then back off?
<nickrud> gogeta: not on ubuntu
<gogeta> sence when
<gogeta> worked for me plenty of times
<nickrud> gogeta: rc3.d shows gdm as a start service
<gogeta> init 3 shuts it down
<gogeta> it will say stoping gdm
<gogeta> i dont think it works on boot anymore thow
<gogeta> you need to do it afterwords
<gogeta> then if you go 5 it will start it again
<gogeta> havent done it on the latest ver
<nickrud> gogeta: you do this on ubuntu, or red hat
<gogeta> may be wrong
<DrakeJustice_> you guys should give SLinux a try im tellin' ya... its kubuntu+easyness+more cool hacks... plus more easyness...
<gogeta> ubuntu
<TeleTubbies_|_> Hi.
<DrakeJustice_> anyone in here need any help?
* nickrud goes off to check this, it'd be an odd change
<TeleTubbies_|_> DrakeJustice_: Yes
<DrakeJustice_> what do you need tele?
<gogeta> same hear
<TeleTubbies_|_> I just got my Ubuntu CD and I'm completely confused.
<gogeta> teletubbies
<gogeta> toss it in the drive
<gogeta> boot it
<DrakeJustice_> TeleTubbies, why are you confused?
<TeleTubbies_|_> I put it in my CD drive.
<dxdt> hey I just got my cd's for my LUG too!  Little late, but still works.  Gonna put them all around the University
<TeleTubbies_|_> Then I couldn't find setup.
<DrakeJustice_> after you put the cd in the drive, cut the computer off
<nickrud_> nope, no change
<dxdt> holy crap type more than 5 words before hitting enter TeleTubbies_|_
<gogeta> odd
<DrakeJustice_> then cut the computer back on with the disk still in the drive
<gogeta> used to work on gusty
<TeleTubbies_|_> Okay trying...
<TeleTubbies_|_> This is on my laptop
<gogeta> you might ned to change to boot order
<gogeta> some biops are set harddrive first
<nickrud_> gogeta: debian (and by inheritance ubuntu) has never used run levels to differentiate between terminal and X environments
<gogeta> nickrud gusty did
<TeleTubbies_|_> It is booting Windows.
<gogeta> i did it often
<stefg> TeleTubbies_|_: Understand that ubuntu isn't a windows application. it's a OS with different paradigms than you are used to, so you might have a read first
<nickrud_> gogeta: I run gutsy. Just did it again
<gogeta> i had to manuly configure x
<DrakeJustice_> what? you never left the chatroom, how did you cut the computer off?
<gogeta> and had to use init 3
<stefg> !install | TeleTubbies_|_
<ubotu> TeleTubbies_|_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TeleTubbies_|_> draconius: It is on the laptop!
<gogeta> couse otherwise x world hardware lockup
<TeleTubbies_|_> DrakeJustice_: Realize that most people have more than two PCs
<DrakeJustice_> gotcha!
<TeleTubbies_|_> :)
<MeRodent> TeleTubbies_|_, you may need to change the bios settings to allow you to boot from CD 1st
<gogeta> ill go try it
<DrakeJustice_> sry... im not sure... is it a really old laptop?
<DrakeJustice_> is it a edgy, feisty, or gutsy cd?
<Elda> meh ....
<TeleTubbies_|_> It is brand new
<TeleTubbies_|_> Gutsy
<Elda> I have to make it stop autojoining me on here
<DrakeJustice_> try a newer CD or SLinux...
<TeleTubbies_|_> Wait I'm not sure
<DrakeJustice_> i don't know then man... sounds like an unsupported cdrom drive, or maybe bios settings have to be configured to boot the CD-rom before the harddrive
<TeleTubbies_|_> It is Ubuntu
<stefg> TeleTubbies_|_: you shouldn't use that. Gutsy is a building site, and *will* break a couple of times before the final release
<TeleTubbies_|_> Now I got it starting...
<stefg> !gutsy TeleTubbies_|_
<stefg> !gutsy | TeleTubbies_|_
<ubotu> TeleTubbies_|_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<DrakeJustice_> good job!
<TeleTubbies_|_> uh oh error
<DrakeJustice_> lol
<DrakeJustice_> the power of modern linux... lol
<DrakeJustice_> what is the error, teletubbies?
<gnubuntu11> TeleTubbies maybe a troll :)
<Glam> teletubbies are creepy
<Glam> :/
<DragoraN> what does mean "certificate is not yet valid", time and date is correct
<Glam> ok, when the prepare disk space installing part comes up, my partitioned part doesn't come up
<Glam> so do i go into manual?
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> looks like it was changed
<Supaplex> I need an apt mirror please. http://releases.ubuntu.com is apparently only for cd images.
<gogeta> my other services stop but x doesent
<Gumby> Glam, are you sure the partitioner is using the right hard drive?
<LjL> Supaplex: {two-letters-countrycode}.archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !source-o-matic > Supaplex    (Supaplex, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gogeta> it used to i think befor the live cd style
<bbardlbradd> Hey, I'm having trouble with Banshee, does anyone know why, or have an idea for why, when I start Banshee, it takes seriously, 3-5 minutes to come up... The splash screen sits on "loading GUI" for about 5 minutes
<Glam> the guided is showing up my internal hdd and external hdd
<MeRodent> Glam, if you use the resize option it will allocate swap automatically. btw. Try keep your typing to one block.
<Glam> but i partitioned another part of my hdd
<TeleTubbies_|_> Something is VERY strange here...
<Glam> just for ubuntu
<bbardlbradd> "loading user interface" is what it actually tells me...
<TeleTubbies_|_> Something is really weird with my Ubuntu CD.
<veynom> what does this mean :   :DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection
<TeleTubbies_|_> This error is weird. Never seen this error before.
<Gumby> Glam, if it shows the hard drve then it shows all partitions on that hard drive that have been properly partitioned
<vocx> !enter > TeleTubbies_|_
<TeleTubbies_|_> http://pastebin.ca/727389 - This is my error.
<vocx> !enter > Glam
<TeleTubbies_|_> Not sure why it would do this.
<bbardlbradd> Banshee also stalls when I try to connect to a stream, and if I switch from Library to Radio and back to library
<DrakeJustice_> h/o teletubby
<TeleTubbies_|_> http://pastebin.ca/727389 - Should I report this kernel error to kernel.org or to Ubuntu?
<TeleTubbies_|_> h/o ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gogeta> yrp nickrud they did change the configs to start x evn at runlevel 3
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@74.75.89.122]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<DrakeJustice_> hold on a sec
<gogeta> its a ubuntu thing
<Glam> so since the ubuntu part i partitioned it would go under the external hdd under guided, not as a seperate part?
<goat|work> anyone know what package the route binary is in?
<veynom> !libjack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> you can change it back thow
<dxdt> that was one of the better trolls I think I've seen
<DrakeJustice_> sum1 ban TeleTubby!
<DrakeJustice_> i r so lame...
<LjL> DrakeJustice_: you might have noticed your request was already fulfilled before you even asked.
<Glam> so the partitioned part would go under the external hdd in guided?
<Glam> not as a seperate part?
<DrakeJustice_> thx
<Glam> so i'll take the silence as a yes?
<vocx> !who > Glam
<vocx> !patience > Glam
<Gumby> !enter > vocx
<Gumby> hehehe
<Glam> /rolleyes
<Gumby> Glam, I always manually partition so I have no idea re: guided partitioning
<goat|work> glam can you rephrase your question?
<Glam> i partitioned my external hdd into 3 parts
<goat|work> ok
<Glam> 1 part is related to windows
<Glam> another part is a swap, and then the last part is for ubuntu
<goat|work> your putting your OS on an external HD?   ok, so whats your question?
<Glam> i want to install ubuntu onto the external hdd space is set out just for it
<goat|work> then don't use guided
<Glam> then go under manual?
<goat|work> do manual, and set tthe 3rd partition to /
<goat|work> and 2nd to swap
<ganoush> I'm looking to run virtual hosting on ubuntu and am curious how postfix can handle multiple domains.
<ppj> oh my god i missed amarok
<RoC_MasterMind__> Hey what's with this "your router has a bug?" is this new?  I don't think my router has a bug and I've never gotten this before.
<Gumby> Glam, running an OS off of an external hdd doesnt always work.  YOu\ll have to e sure that the kernel has the drivers needed to run your hard drive, usb, etc compiled into it.  The last time I tried was awhile ago and the necessary modules werent compiled in
<nickrud> Glam: and I'd suggest writing grub to the mbr of the external, that way windows will still boot if the external is not plugged in.
<dxdt> ppj: lol me too I had to install it cause Rhythmbox was making me want to kill people
<ppj> dxdt, lol, i run ubuntu just for amarok
<gogeta> xmms
<gogeta> is the best
<Gumby> mplayer
<ppj> nothx.
<ppj> i have 50k ogg/mp3s
<IndyGunFreak> gogeta: its a little dated.. i don't think its even updated anymore, audacious is way better
<thorett> how do i get help?
<ppj> i like having a nice little sql database
<gogeta> ppj riaa commith
<Y3k> sudo chown is not working for me, "sudo chown game:game <dir>" keeps the dir still owned by root
<ppj> gogeta, i deejay!
<gogeta> lol
<vocx> !ask | thorett
<Y3k> any ideas?
<ubotu> thorett: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ppj> i probably don't have any sony/bmg music anyway
<thorett> oh
<gogeta> hey they sue dead people think a dj is gonna stop em
<Glam> i had it work for me before, but i uninstalled it
<nickrud> Y3k: is this on an ntfs or vfat partition?
<thorett> well, i just updated my gutsy version and my X seemed to "crash"
<thorett> when i  rebooted
<Y3k> on a ext3 partition i believe (if that means anything)
<nickrud> Y3k: yes, it means it should work
<macd> a mysql patch for rythmbox would rock.
<thorett> i suspect it has something to do with the "linux-restricted-modules-generic" package is held back
<Gumby> Y3k, the directory is still root:root or the files within the directory are?
<Y3k> the dir
<vocx> !gutsy | thorett
<ubotu> thorett: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<thorett> !gutsy
<Some_Person> Why is Gutsy taking so long? I WANT IT NOW!
<Gumby> Y3k, and game is a user and group?
<thorett> any suggestions?
<arghh2d2> k Some_Person
<Y3k> Gumby, yes
<ReD2121> where can i get the ATI drivers to get my 1680x1050 resolution back
<Glam> ok, im just double checking, the ubuntu goes on / and swap is under swap
<MeRodent> thorett, ask in #ubuntu+1
<thorett> ok thx
<vocx> !ATI | ReD2121
<ubotu> ReD2121: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nickrud> Y3k: and you're sure your sudo is working elsewhere?
<Some_Person> nVidia
<Y3k> hmm.. let me try changing ownership on other folders
<Gumby> Y3k, try sudo -s and then doing the command (without sudo)
<Glam> it comes up with an error that the system file doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it
<nevron> does anyone know howto set the rwin values under feisty
<kjp> anyone know of a folder-actions program for linux ?
<nickrud> Y3k: or sudo iptables -L , that's a good safe usage of sudo
<nevron> does anyone know howto set the rwin values under feisty
<thorett> guess im the only one with the problem, huh
<nevron> is there a channel where i can find info about setting the rwin value
<vocx> !repeat | nevron
<ubotu> nevron: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nevron> does anyone know howto set the rwin values under feisty
<nickrud> thorett: yes, that would cause your X to fail, if you're using the restricted modules. You can switch to the free ones until restricted catches
<nickrud> up
<thorett> okay
<nevron> nobody knows about rwin?
<MeRodent> !enter | nickrud  :P
<ubotu> nickrud  :P: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thorett> so basically i did not screw up my system, i just have to wait for the package to arrive?
<Gumby> nevron, if someone knows they will answer
* MeRodent ducks
<nickrud> thorett: simplest way is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
* nickrud releases the cats
<thorett> what does that do?
<nevron> i am getting speeds like 20kb and i am on a 4096 kbps adsl
<nevron> can anyone help me with rwin
<nickrud> thorett: resets your X server definition to the default. Sort of the opposite of using restricted manager
<Y3k> Gumby: sudo -s and then doing command without sudo doesn't work, operation not permitted
<thorett> oh
<thorett> cool
<hgjjjf> what can i do on ubuntu now that i have the fbi watching my ip
<thorett> but ill stick with the restricted, im happy with it
<Gumby> Y3k, sounds like sudo is broken
<nevron> gumby where else can i ask about rwin values
<macd> nevron, linux now does TCP auto-tuning, is there any reason you feel the need to change that?
<thorett> ill see if its out when i wake up tomorrow
<jpt9> hey
<jpt9> i'm running the gutsy beta from the LiveCD.
<Glam> is the partition i'm trying to install ubuntu is suppose to be mounted?
<Pici> jpt9: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<nickrud> thorett: I'm impatient, gotta have X now :)
<jpt9> okay.
<nevron> macd i ll tell you my rwin value than maybe you can think of that :)
<thorett> well its 10 to 2 in the night here
<thorett> so im kinda lazy
<nickrud> zzzzzzzzz
<Glam> im not sure if it's suppose to be mounted or not
<Gumby> nevron, you tell me your rwin value and I'll explain how to use than/then properly
<nevron>  Your TCP Window limits you to: 234 kbps (29 KBytes/s) @ 200ms
<nevron>  Your TCP Window limits you to: 94 kbps (12 KBytes/s) @ 500ms
<nevron> where my connection is 4096kbps!
<nevron> so autotuning doesnt work in my case
<RoC_MasterMind__> I like VLC, but whenever it's open, the screensaver never turns on, even if it's paused.  Any ideas?
<overclucker> hgjjjf: lay low
<thorett> but thanks u guys, been great help! i really appreciate it, kinda warms up a newbie-heart
<Y3k> Gumby, never mind, i figured it out... don't be in <user1>, use su - <user2> and try to sudo, it doesn't work right
<macd> nevron, the default rwin is set to 5840
<Y3k> thanks for the help
<Gumby> Y3k, hehe, nice
<nickrud> lol
<clouder> RoC_MasterMind__: there is a setting somewhere under preferences to let the screensaver come on
<hgjjjf> overclucker,  hey called me and said they got me for downloading movies i told her someone hacked into my comp and wireless she said ok well we are watchin  now and if u do another ur goin to prison for 10 yrs
<nevron> no i think it is 5856
<macd> nevron, so I suspect the method your using to check is flawed, if its a website could you give me the url?
<nevron> www.speedguide.net
<thorett> love and devotion lives on!
<acidchild> hgjjjf: HAHAHAHAHA LOSER
<RoC_MasterMind__> clouder, I want the screensaver to come on when video is paused, but to be turned off when video is playing...VLC does not offer that flexibility
<nevron> there is an analyzer there
<acidchild> you take your ISP's word seriously?
<clouder> RoC_MasterMind__: probably not, but I've never looked into it
<nevron> macd are you following?
<macd> nevron, yes, I already used it
<Glam> um, i keep getting a warning when i try to go forward
<nevron> ok i think my rwin should be set to around 66900 or so
<clouder> RoC_MasterMind__: you could always use ctrl-alt-L
<macd> it gives me the same values, though I can assure you my download isnt limited to the reported speeds, Im on 10mb sdsl and I see the max speed from it
<Glam> something about the files system doesn't have expected sizes for windows to like it, do ignore it?
<nevron> but now it is only 5856
<overclucker> hgjjjf: what you need to do is lookup the number that called you at that time, and verify that it was the fbi
<macd> nevron,  it reports me as the same 5856
<wabiD> has anyone tried compiling xbmc for linux?
<hgjjjf> overclucker,  i did it came back it was
<macd> nevron, and my download speed test from speedtest.net is 8904kbps
<vocx> overclucker, hgjjjf acidchild that's off topic
<nevron> ok macd how about the things under bandwidth delay product
<overclucker> hgjjjf: #ubuntu-offtopic
<macd> Your TCP Window limits you to: 234 kbps (29 KBytes/s) @ 200ms
<RoC_MasterMind__> clouder, I could, but I want a screen saver...I have vlc open all the time...but now no ss
<hgjjjf> overclucker,  i got the 1-800 numb and yes it is offtopic so im goin to room #wwed
<macd> nevron, so thats obviously a flawed calculation
<nevron> it says something like your tcp window limits you
<macd> nevron, the tcp stack auto tunes, its very possible its not being utilized enough at the test time to make it retune itself
<nevron> ok but the strange thing is that they are true for my download and upload speeds :)
<nevron> i am suffering
<macd> nevron, does speedtest.net report that as your speed?
<nevron> let me see
<procrastinator> for some reason when sharing a folder in feisty via smb, upon accessing it in windows, it requests a user/pass, any ideas how to allow all access and/or what that current user/pass is?
<gogeta> should be your ionux user pass
<gogeta> linux
<macd> procrastinator, it wants your linux boxes user/pass , and you can refer to the samba guide on the ubuntu wiki for ways to make it perm
<nevron> ok speedtest.net reports 3300kbps and there are some updates running
<nevron> at the background
<datharn> hello
<Skyracer> Hey guys.
<datharn> i am new to ubuntu
<Skyracer> Anyone available for help?
<vocx> !ask | Skyracer
<ubotu> Skyracer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Skyracer> :)
<macd> nevron, well, it looks to me like the site you were using is flawed or something in its calculations.
<ReD2121> anyone know how i can get my resolution back to 1680 x 1050 using an ATI card
<Skyracer> Ok, I am new to Linux, and was thinking about dual booting with XP.
<nevron> macd i think you may be right anyway so you tell me that theres no way to set rwin values under ubuntu
<macd> nevron, oh no, you can, but you have to set every TCP connection property, and there is no way for you todo it better than the kernel can
<datharn> i have a ubuntu studio CD...how do i get it to load on boot-up?
<Skyracer> Now, what is the best way to set up the partitions?
<kyja> what ever happened to that applet that took screenshots?
<dxdt> ReD2121: probably you'll need to install fglrx drivers if the normal drivers don't work.  Then edit xorg.conf to do it
<vocx> ReD2121, I already told you to read the ATI guides. But you haven't made a better question, you just repeat, but don't even say what model you have.
<nevron> i see macd can you tell me about snr margins and other stuff maybe the problem is about my isp?
<dxdt> kyja: ?  What do you mean?  I just press printscreen and I get a screenshot?
<macd> nevron, you should contact your ISP about that kind of information
<Skyracer> And also, can I just mount the image to install, instead of creating the disk?
<ReD2121> its a Dell 1505 with the ATI Radeon x1300 mobility
<kyja> dxdt, well there was an applet you could put in your menu... it took a screen shot and saved it to a folder of your choice. I like having it send to my website folder. so click and send a link that easy
<gogeta> skyracer and how would you boot it
<gogeta> LOL
<Skyracer> Well, I have XP installed
<nevron> ok just because i am curious can you tell me your attenuations for ds and us
<nevron> if you wont i ll understand that
<gogeta> linux does not installer under xp
<Nugget_> Hi
<kyja> I guess prtscreen does the same thing sort of. cept it asks every time
<gogeta> you need to boot into it
<Skyracer> Eh ok
<gogeta> well acully there is a way
<gogeta> but you would lose performance
<Skyracer> Alright, I'll burn the disk.
<Nugget_> I cant seem to connect to my wireless network from my new laptop I just installed ubuntu on (the network is up, I know for a fact) ... it just keeps trying to connect in the icon at the bottom then times out... is there a log I can read from the attempt?
<Skyracer> Thought it was possible to do it that way.
<Skyracer> No big deal though
<Braxt> I just added a 2nd hdd to my feisty box , but I can't add or remove files.
<Scunizi> I'm creating a seperate home partition in preperation for installing Gutsy (now Dapper).  In moving my data across I noticed that there is a hidden Nautilus directory in /home.  If Nautilus is an upgraded version in Gutsy, what will happen?
<gogeta> the unoffical wubi installer installerunder vfat
<Braxt> how do I change to the owner
<macd> nevron, I cant even get to that information in my dsl bridge
<macbook> hi good nigth
<Nugget_> I cant seem to connect to my wireless network from my new laptop I just installed ubuntu on (the network is up, I know for a fact) ... it just keeps trying to connect in the icon at the bottom then times out... is there a log I can read from the attempt?
<macbook> I have a question
<macbook>  i hnoob
<emeriste> When I first installed Ubuntu it was from a disk that came with the book I bought. I didn't know at the time that there was a 64 bit version of Ubuntu since I have a 64 bit computer. So now my Ubuntu is not as powerful as my computer. What will be the easiest way to switch to the more powerful Ubuntu without losing everything I've done?
<nevron> macd i am sorry to bother you but would you be kind enough to look at my settings if i paste binned it or so
<macbook> sorry I noob
<macd> nevron, thats fine
<gogeta> emeriste i think its aruldy 64bit
<nevron> ok i must find a place to paste
<Scunizi> emeriste, what were you running before?  a version of windows? which one. probably not 64 bit.
<emeriste> I was running Windows XP.
<Mahr> *Sigh* Latest updates for my Gutsy T5 just ruined everything! No more Compiz =(
<jrib> emeriste: 32bit is better for desktop
<emeriste> Oh yeah? Why's that?
<macbook>  i have a problem whit my sound in my laptop gateway MT3422
<emeriste> I have an Athlon 3500+
<Nugget_> what should I use to view windows shares on the network?
<Mahr> Because I can't install the Restricted driver modules anymore
<nevron> macd here is the link http://pastebin.com/m683c70b8
<gogeta> humm
<Mahr> So I can't install any nvidia drivers or anything.
<gogeta> if you made a home partation you will eb fine
<gogeta> sence anything in there would not be lost
<Mahr> And ofc I didn't lol
<gogeta> be
<fyrestrtr> Nugget_: Browse Network
<emeriste> So youre saying that the best thing to do is not get the 64 bit Ubuntu?
<vocx> emeriste, if you want to inform yourself about 64-bit read the 64-bit subforum in ubuntuforums.org       It isn't really more "powerful", why do you think that?
<emeriste> Doesn't that hurt me if I want to have the best software?
<Mahr> I do have a second harddrive though so I might aswell just move some data and then reinstall.
<gogeta> not relly
<Scunizi> emeriste, you can run 64 bit Ubuntu and do just fine.  You will have some extra headaches getting some software to work.  Most comes in 32bit
<jrib> emeriste: because proprietary software like flash and java plugin are only 32bit
<stefgl> Nugget_:  nautilus has an internal smb client. -> places -> connect to server
<pwnt-> I just got my ubuntu upgraded to gutsy. whats the first thing i have to do for source.list? I think its getting old packages.
<DragoraN> how to set notBefore field in openssl.cnf
<macd> nevron, I dont know how far you are from your central office or local dslam, but those values dont look too bad really
<emeriste> If you get a 64 bit Ubuntu then you can't use flash or java plugin?
<Nugget_> fyrestrtr, there is no connect to server option
<gogeta> you can but it needs extra layers and libs
<macd> nevron, Id say they fall within the acceptable margins for signal loss at even the most extreme distances
<gogeta> aka slower
<vocx> !flash64 | emeriste
<ubotu> emeriste: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> hey, emeriste, I've recently downed my 64-bit ubuntu to the 32-bit because of a BUNCH of incomability issues with software
<Nugget_> go -> network
<jrib> emeriste: more headaches
<emeriste> hm. I see.
<macbook> hi
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: shouldn't swap be a logical partition?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> I would recommend only 32-bit of Ubuntu until more and more people adapt to the new idea of 64-bit computing...
<pwnt-> do i need to change the repositories of my apt-get & synaptic after finishing updating from Feisty to gutsy?
<nevron> macd why do i have such slow dl speeds than can you think of anything we know it s not about ubuntu already right?
<emeriste> For some applications I thought it could make a big difference. Like what if I run Mathematica or something?
<Soskel> hi
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> It's not that difficult to partition a new 64-bit system anyways, these days, what with HDD being so damn cheap :)
<Soskel> how can I install java runtime via terminal?
<gogeta> well yes 64 bit apps are going to run better but thers just not enough of them
<gogeta> to worry abought it
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> no, there is no real difference, except with security and if you are running extremely intense apps
<jrib> !java > Soskel (read the private message from ubotu)
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> the problem with it is mainly support
<ReD2121> whats the "run" command
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> not many people are jumping on the 64-bit bandwagon JUST yet
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> it takes time...
<emeriste> Are you suggesting maybe dual booting my regular Ubuntu and a 64 bit Ubuntu separately for special apps?
<telliott> Anyone familiar with wubi that can help me out?
<DrakeJustice_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> the run command allows you to run things...ALT+F2
<antler> why would you downgrade to 32bit? just downgrade the software
<macd> nevron, you said your download was 330 on speedtest.net ? that would fall in line with 4mb adsl
<stefgl> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<pwnt-> guys do i do "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get update" Which one comes first? please.
<HuxFluxTux> Can anyone tell me if its possible listening to NHL radio with firefox? .. link: http://www.nhl.com/scores/index.html  I have all plug-ins installed
<pwnt-> i just got gutsy
<rem> i've got a Sun machines arriving soon
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> For instance, say you are wanting to run FIreFox, you would hit ALT+F2 then type in FIREFOX, [ENTER] 
<Braxt> "/media/disk/srv" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder. this is the error that pops up when I try to clean my second hdd .. how can I fix this?
<vocx> emeriste, what applications? dual booting? what?
<rem> its a 64-bit UltraSparc III
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> That would load firefox for ya
<rem> designed for solaris of course
<emeriste> dual booting means having more than one OS on your system.
<macbook> i find in google but dont have any answer
<gogeta> the wubi installeer uses vaft
<nevron> macd okay but i never see that speed from any server what might be bottlenecking my connection,
<gogeta> no partations
<jrib> emeriste: no, but feel free to try both and make your own conclusion
<vocx> IndyGunFreak, logical and primary partitions aren't really different.
<gogeta> but its a perforance hit
<gogeta> like running the os out of a zip file
<IndyGunFreak> vocx: yeah, i was just poking around and figured that out.
<IndyGunFreak> tbhanks..
<telliott> So no one in chat will talk about wubi.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> ReD2121 : I answered your question to the best of my knowledge, I believe, hope you were able to see it and understand ;)
<Scunizi> emeriste, do you do any intensive compilations? video editing etc..? then 64bit would be very usefull.
<macd> nevron, sounds like its the other end, or network congestion, if the speed tests properly, you just eliminated your connection, your dsl modem, your router (if you have one) and your PC.
<emeriste> When I installed Ubuntu I originally had Windows on here so the disk partitioned my hard drive to make room for Ubuntu. Now I don't want Windows anymore. Is there a way to let Ubuntu take over the whole system and give it that space?
<emeriste> No I don't. The most cpu intensive thing I anticipate doing is running mathematica/maple.
<nevron> ok what is a network congestion :)
<nevron> ok i got what you are saying
<hobean> how do i use command line ftp to transfer directories and their subdirs?
<nevron> anyway maybe i should contact my isp thanks very much i appreciate it
<nevron> macd you are my hero :)
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> haha, emeriste, unfortunately, I cannot answer your question...apologies, but I'm also a fair newbie ;)
<hgjjjf> what is a good linux disk wiping app for the hd?
<emeriste> no worries. :)
<arnath> goddamit, grub keeps giving me the error 22: no such partition :@
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> hgjjjf : fdisk, I believe...
<macd> nevron, it couldnt hurt to contact them, thats for sure.
<arnath> (i jus tinstalled xp and went in wiv live cd to fix grub)
<nevron> in my country it surely will :(
<macd> hgjjjf, you can also write all zeros using the 'dd' command.
<emeriste> Do any of you know how I can let Ubuntu 'take over' the windows side of my hard drive and give all of my computer's resources over to Ubuntu?
<Scunizi> emeriste, you can recover that space.. but there are steps. move /home to its own partition, delete the other partitions and reinstall the system.  Root needs max 12 gig, swap 2gig the rest /home
<dorothygale> somehow i hosed my sound when I was configuring my services
<vocx> emeriste, mathematica and maple have Linux versions? I didn't know. But seriously think this, which applications would benefit from using the 64 bit version?
<emeriste> Hm this seems very difficult.
<hgjjjf> macd,  i got data i need to wipe off and show no trace what so ever
<dorothygale> can anyone help me get back up?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> And FYI, as I've come to find out, if you get Error 17 on GRUB, it's probably because your windows partition is attempting to inject itself over Ubuntu (main thing you can do, unplug the SATA/EIDE cable)
<emeriste> Yes they both have Linux versions.
<stefgl> !backup | dorothygale
<ubotu> dorothygale: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<macd> hgjjjf, well to trained data forensics people there is no such thing as unrecoverable short of physically damaging the platters, but using dd to write all zeros is pretty safe for the rest of us.
<emeriste> I don't know, however if they have 64 bit linux versions.
<vocx> emeriste, just erase the windows FAT32 or NTFS partition and recreate a new partition in it with EXT3, and mount it in your filesystem by adding the entry in /etc/fstab
<dorothygale> um no
<dorothygale> can anyone help me get my sound working agin
<vinboy> is there a netstat gui or anything similar?
<stefgl> !sound | dorothygale
<ubotu> dorothygale: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> emeriste, here's a link I'm using for moving home. Keep in mind when they say -null and -sparce they mean --null and --sparce
<emeriste> It sounds like what I really have to do is just back up all of my data and then reinstall the latest ubuntu after formatting my hard drive.
<dorothygale> alsa service is started
<stefgl> dorothygale: What does lspci | grep audio turn up ?
<dorothygale> so can anyone helpme or am I just going to get bot links?
<nevron> is there a tool like net limiter for ubuntu where i can watch my network traffic?
<Scunizi> emeriste, download and burn the iso for gparted live or system rescue cd.  They can be invaluable in changing your partitions.
<hobean> how do i use command line ftp to transfer a directory including all of its subdirs and files?
<emeriste> I don't feel up to messing around with partitions.
<susan> Could one of you guide me to the best computer components, as I am in need for a system upgrade. Thank you.
<crimsun> nevron: darkstat?
<emeriste> How about this approach: I'll back up all of my data. Then I will just reinstall Ubuntu but tell it to take over the whole cpu rather than make any partitions?
<jcsackett> dorothygale: i just dropped in, what's your problem? not that i can solve it mind, but if i can i'm happy too.
<nevron> sudo apt-get install darkstat?
<dorothygale> stefgl00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation YMF-744B [DS-1S Audio Controller]  (rev 02)
<hgjjjf> macd,  so there is no way to wipe it clear from the best of the best?
<vocx> emeriste, not hard messing with partitions. Do you use GRUB, does it work okay? Then you won't have any problems booting and that's it.
<macd> emeriste, wel there is only 3 ways todo what you want, 1.backup and resize, 2.dont back and resize, 3.format and reinstall
<emeriste> I use Grub.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> hey nevron, try going to your terminal and typing: apt-cache search netstat
<dorothygale> it was working before, I changed some services around and now it is not working
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> that will give you a list of a few GUI-driven modules you can get for netstats
<Scunizi> emeriste, you can. but during the reinstall it's still a good idea to put /home in it's own partition just for these occations AND for upgrading every 6 months to the latest ubuntu version if you plan to.
<macd> hgjjjf, short of using thermite, absolutely not
<RoC_MasterMind__> susan, newegg.com
<jpt9> hey.
<emeriste> macd: Format and reinstall seems the easiest to me.. Although I don't look forward to putting back all my software and setting it all up again.
<dorothygale> I tried to change it back to the way it was before but that did not help
<Scunizi> susan, tigerdirect
<jpt9> if using kill -9 won't kill something, are there any alternatives?
<macd> emeriste, then just use the livecd to resize the partition.
<macd> jpt9, did you sudu kill -9 ?
<jcsackett> anyone know if there's a compelling reason to keep evolution around if you don't use it's features? does any part of ubuntu require it?
<nevron> cApN_rAiNy_WiSh thank you but is there an application where i can see things with a gui
<jpt9> macd: yeah.
<emeriste> will resizing the partition kill windows and let Ubuntu take over all of my computer?
<macd> emeriste, its literally a 5 click operation
<jpt9> i'm trying to kill synaptic; the GUI froze and I force quit it; however, synaptic is still running.
<RoC_MasterMind__> jpt9, if you did sudo kill -9, then it's either dead or a zombie, either way it's gone.
<macd> emeriste, you delete the windows partition, then expand your linux one into the free space, you can do it all using the livecd, its really quite easy.
<Scunizi> emeriste, yes.. not just resizing but deleting then recreating
<jpt9> it doesn't work, though.
<emeriste> Okay I'll try using the Live CD then.
<jpt9> i'm running from the LiveCD, in case that matters.
<dorothygale> gah
<macd> jpt9, what does 'ps aux | grep yourprocname" say for the PIDs status?
<emeriste> So you run Ubuntu from the Live CD and do these things, and then when you boot into your local Ubuntu all the changes are still in effect?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron : stand by
<stefgl> dorothygale: it might just be muted. checked alsamixer ?
<macd> emeriste, yes
<emeriste> Okay that sounds promising.
<jpt9> where's the status listed?
<jpt9> and doesn't ps normally display a header?
<KevlarSoul> I installed Ubuntu on a partition it made, everything looked great, when I rebooted there was no dual boot screen, went straight into winblows?
<dorothygale> stefgl I did it is all the way up
<macd> david    17012  0.2  2.4 123216 25116 ?        Sl   Oct02  10:59 xchat
<dorothygale> I did this with the alsamixer command
<macd> that status is Sl
<jpt9> in that case, it's Ds
<Some_Person> KevlarSoul: so you installed, rebooted, and windows came up?
<KevlarSoul> Some_Person yes, like I did nothing.
<veynom> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<veynom> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Some_Person> KevlarSoul: ok, i can help you
<ReD2121> how do i change directories in a terminal
<ReD2121> example would be great
<stefgl> dorothygale: what happens after cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp ?
<KevlarSoul> Some_Person quit as they said they would help. haha
<Ltar> I can't boot to CD anymore.. I've never had a problem before, but I found myself unable to (no bootable device detected) when I tried to boot into a live CD to format my new HDD.
<hgjjjf> macd,  u join me in room ###wwed please
<stefgl> dorothygale: should give white noise
<macd> jpt9, that means its a dead process
<pgold> exit
<[Meta] > I don't like the LiveCD installer. =(
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron: Hold ALT+F2 on your keyboard to initiate the run command. Type this: gnome-nettool   HIT ENTER. When the nettool pops up, click on the 'Netstat' tab, should be the 3rd from the left...
<macd> jpt9, sooner or later it will go away
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> hope that helps you
<dorothygale> stefgl command hangs
<jpt9> it's been at least a few minutes.
<dorothygale> so a whole lotta nothin
<emeriste> What is the ubuntu channel for polish?
<macd> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<emeriste> okay thanks.
<jpt9> and when i try to do anything else with synaptic, it complains that there's still a copy running, and that it's attempting to bring it to the foreground
<jpt9> which doesn't work, since the Synaptic GUI's long dead.
<macbook> tanks ubotu
<stefgl> dorothygale: so ctrl-c out of that.  it did not hang, it worked so far... so the digital domain should be fine, there is something muted
<macd> jpt9, ohhhh, delete the lockfile for dpkg in that case
<jpt9> where is it?
<veynom> can anyone recommend a sound card that is fully supported under Ubuntu?
<vocx> !thanks | macbook
<ubotu> macbook: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dorothygale> stefgl still no sound though
<fyrestrtr> veynom: anything by creative labs
<christian2> hello
<crimsun> veynom: most older AC'97-based ones
<christian2> is there anybody
<christian2> ??
<dorothygale> veynom !alsa
<nevron> i just installed darkstat and have an error saying Error: pcap_lookupdev(): no suitable device found
<christian2> i have a problem
<stefgl> dorothygale: so recheck your mixer settings...
<macbook> ok
<veynom> arg, i have a an audigy gamer
<veynom> but i cant get it to work right with WoW under wine
<christian2> i have to access to /media/hdd1 through "gksu nautilus"
<macd> jpt9, /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dorothygale> stefgl it's all the way up on everything
<veynom> it says   "fixme:dsound:DSOUND_MixOne problem with underrun detection"
<stefgl> dorothygale: but somwhere there's a mute switch pressed
<fyrestrtr> veynom: check in #winehq
<dorothygale> t
<christian2> could anybody help me
<christian2> ?
<rocky_>  hi Im new to ubuntu
<ReD2121> trying to install the ati drivers that i saved the file:///home/red/Desktop/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run on my desktop
<veynom> hi new to ubuntu
<rocky_> and I need some help
<vocx> !ask | christian2
<fOrgivme`> hi rocky_
<ubotu> christian2: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dorothygale> stefgl I think the dev is hosed
<ReD2121> need help
<[Meta] > Welcome to Ubuntu, rocky_
<dorothygale> I want to take it down and bring it back up again
<jpt9> still doesn't work.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron: see if you can specify the device on the command line. it might be looking for a different device name
<rocky_> thank every one
<stefgl> dorothygale: killall esd && esd , does that give you a test sound ?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> hey, ubuntu rocks...lol
<rocky_> I was a prombel with beryl
<[Meta] > What do you need help with, rocky_?
<fOrgivme`> rocky_,  whats the problem?
<rocky_> well last nite I got my beryl working
<vocx> !effects | rocky_
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> i think the bots are pretty smart...
<nevron> ok i have been able to run darkstat
<nevron> :P
<dorothygale>  stefgl esd: no process killed
<christian2> i cannot access to ntfs (/media/hdd1) through nautilus instead of i have to do it through "gksu nautilus" or sudo su
<ubotu> rocky_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<rocky_> and now its not working at all what I did want to system and the desktop effects but it cant endole it
<stefgl> dorothygale: so just 'esd'
<christian2> i have all permisions
<nevron> but it works in a very strange way isnt there a standalone program for ubuntu where i can watch what is going on in my network
<dorothygale> stefgl The program 'esd' can be found in the following packages:
<dorothygale>  * pulseaudio-esound-compat
<dorothygale>  * esound
<dorothygale> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<dorothygale> bash: esd: command not found
<[Meta] > That's what I get for trying Kubuntu. =( It died within the first hour.
<stefgl> dorothygale: you are on ubuntu, not (k/x)ubuntu, right?
<llib> Could someone please walk me through installing things? *ubuntu
<dorothygale> xbuntu
<susan> what CPU is wise to purchase right now?.. or should I be waiting because the AM2 socket (motherboard) will become invalid like the 939? Thanks
<christian2> hiiiiiiiiiii
<dorothygale> xubuntu stefgl
<[Meta] > llib: Applications -> Install new software. =p
<macd> nevron, there is, its called ntop.
<llib> no its not there...
<vocx> !paste | dorothygale
<ubotu> dorothygale: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> FWIW, darkstat is recommended over ntop.
<[Meta] > "Add/Remove.."
<rocky_> What can I do to get my beryl working again
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron: do this, go to your terminal, type in: sudo apt-get install netherape
<Chris__> Here is my question..i just installed windows on 50 gb of my 500 gb hard drive...now i am in the ubuntu install cd... i made a / partition for 20 gb for ubuntu, ....but now what is a good amount of space for swap space? also... i want all of the leftover space on the hd to be used for storage (in windows and ubuntu)....so what do i do???
<RoC_MasterMind__> susan, everything you buy will become obsolete.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> woops
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron: you're going to type: sudo apt-get install etherape
<stefgl> dorothygale: so there is no default sound daemon. But never mind. Did you go through the troubleshooting howto?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> not netherape ;) sorry...
<nevron> ok i am doing it
<[Meta] > llib: In Applications menu, there is something that says "Add/Remove..." and you click on that.
<nevron> :)
<susan> RoC_MasterMind__:  but i bought the 939 when it came out and it quickly changed to 940, then to am2!
<llib> No I'm beyond that
<llib> I have a rpm file
<dorothygale> stefgl it's not like sound never worked before. it WAS working, I changed some services around and now no sound
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron : once that is done, your best bet is just to click 'Applications->Internet->EtherApe As Root'
<llib> and a tar.gz file
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Make sure that if you're not logged in as root already (and you SHOULD NOT BE) you run that...As Root, not just EtherApe
<Chris__> please someone pm me..
<stefgl> dorothygale: so follow the troubleshooting howto...
<overclucker> susasn, eventually each socket will becom invalid, just choose a common one
<stefgl> !sound | dorothygale
<ubotu> dorothygale: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<[Meta] > llib: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron : Does this help? ;)
<vocx> susan, CPU sockets are not really related to Ubuntu, maybe you can get opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nevron> cApN_rAiNy_WiSh this is awesome thank you
<nevron> thanks a lot
<dorothygale> ubotu you're the most annoying bot ever
<Chris__> Here is my question..i just installed windows on 50 gb of my 500 gb hard drive...now i am in the ubuntu install cd... i made a / partition for 20 gb for ubuntu, ....but now what is a good amount of space for swap space and do i have to put anything in that partition for the "mount" section? also... i want all of the leftover space on the hd to be used for storage (in windows and ubuntu)....so what do i do???
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> nevron : Hey, no problem! :) hope it all goes well for ya ;)
* MekApelsin is tired
<jrib> llib: what are you installing?
<jrib> !software > llib (read the private message from ubotu)
<prestosd> Hey, is there any way I can upgrade to 7.10 through an ISO? (without burning)
<Chris__> anyone??
<jrib> !gutsy > prestosd (read the private message from ubotu)
<vocx> !patience | Chris__
<ubotu> Chris__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Chris__ Sorry bud, can't help ya
<rocky_>  I cant enable my desktop effects and my beryl is not working yerstady I got it working and this moring untill i want to desktop effects and now I cant get my beryl to work plz some one help
<Chris__> can anyone help then?
<Chris__> heh
<overclucker> Chris__: well, 2 gigs swap is a safe guess, and ,
<youknowm1> If I have two virtual cores.. and one is running max.. is my entire cpu running max? or just half?
<[Meta] > rocky_: Try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<aTypical> Installing ubuntu is becoming the biggest pain in the ass I have ever faced.
<Chris__> ok... 2 gigs of swap spac.e... NOW....the left over space (free space), will i be able to use that in ubuntu and windows to store fileds???
<Chris__> or do i have to make a fat32 partition for that?/
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> I would assume that formatting the space as FAT32 will allow both to view the space, assuming that's your goal. As far as I know, ubuntu can recognize an NTFS and FAT32 partition...but windows will not recognize the ext3...so your best bet, NTFS or FAT32
<overclucker> in /etc/fstab you will need to specify the swP PARTITION
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> And when I say space, I mean the empty space
<rocky_> how do i get Try #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<[Meta] > How do I change my family's opinion of Linux? xD
<mir100> anyone know how i can monitor port (80, or any other ones) through the terminal using snort or something without logging
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> the other 2 partitions you can leave be (NTFS and ext3)
<[Meta] > "/join #beryl"
<Chris__> ok.... so all the leftover space, besides the swap space... i make into fat32?
<Chris__> thanks
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Metal]  Slap them around using a penguin...over and over again
<[Meta] > Without quotation marks, rocky_
<overclucker> Chris__: WELL, NTFS, I GUESS, WITH NTFS-3G TO ALLOW WRITE IN LINUX
<[Meta] > But I might hurt Tux! ;_;
<Chris__> hmm
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Chris___ : Yea, that's the only system I believe both understand...
<vocx> Chris__, you can use FAT32. The next Ubuntu supposedly comes with good NTFS support so you may use that. Also you can use EXT3 and write from Windows with the aid of a plugin.
<rocky_> ok i try it
<Chris__> wait
<Chris__> ok
<overclucker> sorry bout hte caps
<Chris__> so i will use fat32 for now
<Chris__> thakns
<Chris__> :D
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> I mean, I think NTFS is understood under the new Kernel (don't quote me though)
<[Meta] > In this window, mind rocky_
<Chris__> fat32 for now? thakns
<Chris__> thanks guys
<fyrestrtr> mir100: monitor for what?
<Chris__> for the swap space do i have to write anything for Mount:
<Chris__> ?
<Chris__> Mount Point:
<vocx> Chris__, FAT32 does not allow files bigger than 4 GB. Take that into consideration.
<mir100> fyrestrtr, just any activity
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Metal]  - Don't use tux, just any ol' penguin you've got lyin around, boyo
<vocx> !enter | Chris__
<ubotu> Chris__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chris__> or do i just change it to swap in the listbox
<vocx> !enter > Chris__
<g0dd3ss> hai what's kjournald for
<rocky_> so should I open beryl again see if it work start or
<fyrestrtr> mir100: start a firewall, and monitor its logs.
<[Meta] > Uh oh. xD I can't recall how to put a link to Home folder on the desktop. I haven't used Ubuntu in a while. =( To my regret.
<overclucker> Chris__: well, no you don't have to, but you could if you want
<Chris__> sorry, i don't have to what?
<mir100> fyrestrtr ok thanks
<Chris__> how do i make a swap partition i mean
<overclucker> Chris__: if ou have a decent amount of ram, then don't bother
<Chris__> do i just  pick "sqap" from use as:
<Chris__> swap
<overclucker> Chris__: cfdisk
<Chris__> i have 2 gigs of ram..so i shouldn't make swap space?
<rocky_> its not working with my beryl
<vocx> Chris__, yes select swap in the listbox.  Keep your responses in one line please.
<Chris__> ok ok ok hold on.. i'm getting confused... i have 2 gigs of ram...so i shouold or shouldn't make swap space
<fyrestrtr> Chris__: you should have a swap partition.
<Chris__> ok
<Chris__> i will
<Chris__> thakns
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Metal]  - Want the quickest way possible? Click on ubuntu's "Places" menu, then simply click-drag-drop the 'Home Folder'  icon to your desktop
<h1st0> Chris__: no you should prolly have a 3 gig swap
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<[Meta] > Thanks.
<nomaS> how can open the ssh port to somebody else connecto to my pc ?
<overclucker> and chose type 83 i believe .. .
<Chris__> 3 gigs? ok... cool what does swap space even do?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : N/P
<vocx> !swap | Chris__
<ubotu> Chris__: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<[Meta] > I'm trying to make it as user friendly as possible to people who've always used Windows, cApN_rAiNy_WiSh. =p
<jrib> !ssh > nomaS (read the private message from ubotu)
<overclucker> Chris__: and mkswap /dev/xxx
<IndyGunFreak> the installer will whine and cry if you don't have a swap... but with that pC you probably don't actually need one, but id' just put one in to shut it up.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : Okay, then here's what you do...download a windows emulator, load it into linux, run windows, crap, voila!
<Chris__> and mkswap /dev/xxx  ......huh???
<Chris__> what does that mean??
<vocx> overclucker, don't confuse him, he is a new user, he doesn't know what that means, he is just installing.
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: its still necessary.  Mine uses swap and I have 2 gigs of ram.
<rocky_> how can I start beryl up
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Chris__:  Your reaction to the 'dribble' is priceless...like a MasterCard commercial...
<overclucker> vocx: ohh!, he's installing, now
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: Problem is, Windows crashed and burned and parents got angry at me coz I'm the nerd of the family. =p
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: it will move programs that you aren't using atm to the swap
<fyrestrtr> rocky_: see #ubuntu-effects
<overclucker> Chris__: disregard what i said
<Chris__> Lastly, I am now making a fat32 out of the rest of the space... which says  "397675" ...so for this can i create a partition for that exact space?
<vocx> overclucker, gotta read the whole story first.
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: really?..  iw as thinking it was only used on full diskspace, when all ram was used up
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : DOesn't that suck? I'm in the same spot you are, however, I no longer reside within the parents' household...yay, free beer for me and anyone else!
<rocky_> ok
<IndyGunFreak> regardle3ss, i still recommend it always... but thanks for the clarification
<Chris__> like i type that number exactly...or should i round it to 397000
<stefg> Chris__: here's a drawing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39719/ . This is how your partitioning should look in the ideal case
<h1st0> Chris__: typical rule of thumb is to double your memory for swap partition ex: 4gigs but once you start getting in to that much ram you really don't need a 4gig swap.
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: Nah unused stuff will move there as well.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> haha, I have a lot of RAM LoL
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: My mum's computer illiterate and my dad who knows a little about computers is in a mental institution. ^_^
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, didn't know that
<Dr1> has anyone here clustered Linux servers as file servers (SAMBA, AFP, NFS) and are there any limitations or potential application compatibility issues when doing so?
<vocx> Chris__, yes you can use the exact space. Why do you ask so many questions? Be patient.
<tanner> does anyone know how to kill an active connection to your machine?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> 8GB DDR2 - PC2-4200
<Chris__> sorry...rough day with the computer
<Chris__> my grub wasn't loading at all and i had to reformat everything
<dxdt> tanner: pull the ethernet cord
<Chris__> thanks for your help
<fyrestrtr> tanner: fwcutter
<[Meta] > My first act on Ubuntu: Installing amarok. =p
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : Well, at least he passed along something good...as far as being mental, most of the time I think that mental people see things clearer than us in ways...weird...
<h1st0> [Meta] : sudo apt-get install amarok
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: Quite true. However warped they may be.
<tanner> fyrestrtr: fwcutter?
<[Meta] > Yes, h1st0 I know. I've used Ubuntu before.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> I would never use multiple partitions on hard drives...too damn risky cause if I have windows on a drive, I'm afraid for it's entire life...partitioned sparingly or not
<tanner> dxdt: cannot do, offsite machine
<Chris__> hold on hold on hold on .... guys... when i try to format that last amount of space (397 675 MB)  it gives me an error...it says ERROR!!! Can't have the end before the start!
* IndyGunFreak deals with mental midgits all day, couldn't disagree more.
<luis> hello people anyone know how to install google earth on ubuntu
<rocky_> how can I download something like a drive ubuntu is kinda hard to use
<fyrestrtr> tanner: its a program that *can* (not guranteed) disconnect an active connection.
<[Meta] > Apparently my computer type is not supported by amaroK. o_O
<h1st0> luis: just download and run it.
<tanner> fyrestrtr: is it in apt?
<h1st0> luis: they have a linux version
<[Meta] > Oh! Durrrrrr.
<luis> ohhh, lol
<fyrestrtr> !google earth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : Warped is in the eye of the beholder; however, how many people do you think thought Socrates was crazy, or other free-thinking individuals who were merely out of their minds when it came to philosophical nothingness (but, in all fairness, I may be giving the mental too much credit LOL!)
<[Meta] > I'm not even plugged into the router. -.-
<dodina> join #ubuntu-it
<rocky_> I did and just a file pops up
<luis> but I don't know how to run it man
<luis> I'm a newb
<Chris__>  when i try to format that last amount of space (397 675 MB)  it gives me an error...it says ERROR!!! Can't have the end before the start!
<fyrestrtr> tanner: not sure, always compiled it from source.
<h1st0> !earth | luis
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> lol
<D4N`> not sure
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: Yeah, some of the people in the mental unit are scary.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> It just says Error, that's great
<ubotu> luis: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<tanner> fyrestrtr: homepage for it?
<h1st0> luis: if you download it there is a readme with instructions or they are on the download page.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : The ones that walk around and yell piss me off...I just wanna knock some smarts into em'...but it's sad to see...so sad...
<HellbreakerCCCP> what are u supposed to do when u restart with the live cd in and u go to install and u just get a black screen with numbers at the bottom?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> HellbreakerCCCP : Hope that the problem is just the GRUB
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: There was one wandering around talking about rum and coke and his drinking days yesterday.
<HellbreakerCCCP> ?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> [Meta] : Now that's the kind of scary mental patient I can get along with...
<[Meta] > cApN_rAiNy_WiSh: Haha, can I PM you, we're kinda getting off-topic. Only kinda though.
<Chris__> ugh..where did everyone go...i just have one more problem :(
<pwnt-> i got something in my system tray that says "Unable to get data.." whats that
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> lol my bad...I realize this now
<Chris__> I am trying to partition the leftover space on my hard drive as as FAT32...but it is telling me "ERROR!!! Can't have the end before the start!
<HellbreakerCCCP> so what do i do?
<h1st0> Chris__: what are you trying to partition it with?
<AFigueiredo> Hi everyone... which cd is the right for the core 2 duo's? amd64 or x86?
<Chris__> fat32
<Chris__> ubuntu
<rocky_> could some one Pm to help me better out
<Chris__> i'm on the live cd right now
<vocx> AFigueiredo, they both work, but most of us would suggest i386
<fyrestrtr> AFigueiredo: x86
<Voodoo_John> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<[Meta] > !amarok
<fyrestrtr> the amd64 will not work
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<[Meta] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<overclucker> Chris__: are you formating it as primary, or logical, and fat32 on on  400gig partition just won't cut it
<Gekiretsu> hello. problems with some drivers.....
<AFigueiredo> vocx, fyrestrtr, thanks
<h1st0> Chris__: what tool are you using to partition it?
<Chris__> what do you mean tool?
<h1st0> overclucker: sure it will
* [Meta]  stares at her net speed. Woot. O_O
<Chris__> i am using primary
<otaimerz> hye
<h1st0> Chris__: What program are you using to partition it.
<Chris__> the ubuntu installer
<Gekiretsu> hello, anyone can help me with some drivers?
<vocx> !ask | Gekiretsu
<ubotu> Gekiretsu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<h1st0> Chris__: how many primary partitions do you have on the drive?
<Chris__> ewll...50 gb for windows..... then the etx3 is a primary
<fyrestrtr> tanner: see here > http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/networktools1.htm
<otaimerz> i want to open one website but.. it is open bcoz my ubuntu does not has Java Runtime Enviroment like using in windows
<Chris__> and the sqwap is a primary
<otaimerz> how i want to open it/?
<h1st0> Chris__: the swap shouldn' be.
<Chris__> ok, i'll try to fix it
<luis> ok, so I got the goggle earth bin file on my desktop, how do I run it?
<luis> lol
<Gekiretsu> ok, got a new PCI card with USB 2.0 and Firewire connections
<overclucker> h1st0: would you use fat32 on a 400gig?
<luis> ok, wait, let me look at the google earth page
<Gekiretsu> can't find the drivers for the damn thing
<h1st0> overclucker: for what he's doing use.
<vocx> !java | otaimerz
<ubotu> otaimerz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<anandanbu> The updates from ubuntu are very slow in my ubuntu 7.04 system but the other downloads are much quicker, what would be the problem
<h1st0> Chris__: make the swap extended.  You can only have 4 primary partitions I believe on a drive.
<Gekiretsu> it has electricity, if i connect a USB key it lights up, but doesn't read t
<dxdt> overclucker: fat32 on 400GB?  Yikes.  I would probably make it ntfs and then make linux read the ntfs if i had to have it as one big partition
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> yea, I think you can go into a terminal, otaimerz, and type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<rocky_> i how a hard time with beryl could some one help me trun it on
<vocx> anandanbu, somebody said the servers were down. It happens, just be patient. Wanna help, donate money so they have better servers.
<Chris__> ok...but the etx3 i make primary
<Chris__> right?
<Chris__> and how do i make the swap extended?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> beryl should be easy to turn on, rocky_, assuming you already installed it...
<overclucker> dxdt: that's what i thought,
<rocky_> I did
<h1st0> Chris__: / should be primary yes.
<rocky_> but it wont trun on
<Gekiretsu> ok, got a new PCI card with USB 2.0 and Firewire connections can't find the drivers for the damn thing
<anandanbu> vocx: thanks for the info
<Gekiretsu> ok, got a new PCI card with USB 2.0 and Firewire connections can't find the drivers for the damn thing
<Ltar> I can't boot to CD anymore.. I've never had a problem before, but I found myself unable to (no bootable device detected) when I tried to boot into a live CD to format my new HDD
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> If it's already installed, you can hold ALT on your keyboard, press F2 and that should bring up the 'RUN' console. In there, type: beryl-manager and hit enter
<Chris__> ok, now how do I make the swap...extended..or whatnot?
<rocky_> i had it working this moring and how its not going on
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> If you have beryl installed, it will load up
<Gekiretsu> ok, got a new PCI card with USB 2.0 and Firewire connections can't find the drivers for the damn thing
<h1st0> Chris__: What I would do is the following have "windows / /swap /home and a share of free space"
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> rocky_ Unlike windows, if I am NOT mistaken, Beryl must be ran manually everytime u boot, unless you change your config source to automatically run it each time...upon a profile load...
<Chris__> I don't know what you just said
<h1st0> Chris__: having a seperate /home is nice if you ever have to reinstall all yoru settings and files stay.
<Chris__> ok
<Chris__> so, what do I do?
<vocx> Gekiretsu, it is possible that drivers don't exist. That is sad, but not Linux's fault, but rather the manufacturers' fault.  Do not repeat the question.
<pwnt-> hey
<h1st0> Chris__: alright clear the partitions youve made.
<vocx> !patience > Gekiretsu
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Chris__> all of them except window.s.. of course
<h1st0> Chris__: with the exception of your windows drive that you don't want to delete.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> But, I mean, it's as easy as 1 2 3 to load it each time...I prefer the less-dumbed-down linux things because it keeps the system safe and secure...without putting too much emphasis on automation
<h1st0> Chris__: yeap
<Chris__> yeah
<pwnt-> after installing gutsy do i need to re-install the VGA driver again?
<rocky_> oh ok but i get a thing saying cant enable desktop effects
<h1st0> Chris__: Do you want a seperate /home partittion?
<Tech-Mike> anybody help with a "Wnck-Warning ** Unhandled action (nil)" error?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> are you using nvidia?
<Chris__> what will  that do for me?
<Chris__> should I? is it better?
<cubee> Pwnt: what card u have?
<rocky_> ya im using the software
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Go to the System menu, then 'Desktop Effects'...when you go in there, you may have to load a propietary driver for nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> unless you've already done that...
<Chris__> basically, i just want about 20gb for ubuntu....some swap space...and then the leftover to be all storage space for windows and ubuntu
<Gekiretsu> vocx, i choose Linux, wasn't imposed on me, i am not blaming it.....just wanted to know if there are drivers and i can't find them 'cos i am not good enoughs earching for them or just 'cos i am anewbie...
<h1st0> Chris__: All your files and settings are stored in /home/username  All of  the software is in / so if you reinstall / your /home/username partition will still be there with your settings and files.
<fyrestrtr> pwnt-: #ubuntu+1
<rocky_> I dont think i have it
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> If desktop effects are disabled, you are not using propietary nvidia drivers that are dumbed down to handle linuxs' advanced effects
<vocx> Gekiretsu, no problemo
<pwnt-> cubee: nvidia
<Chris__> ohhh... ok...so maybe i should do what you suggested
<stefg> !traffic
<Chris__> actually... no..
<h1st0> Chris__: okay well then if you're only giving 20gigs don't worry bout seperate /home you can always make one later.
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> well, if you go into desktop effects, it should auto-get the gx3 or something driver for you
<Chris__> yeah i let's do it
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> it will ask if you wish to enable or not
<Chris__> ok
<rocky_> where can i get the propietary driver for nvidia
<Chris__> so i won't do it
<Chris__> that's fine
<h1st0> Chris__: its not hard to make it later.
<RoC_MasterMind__> !nvidia | rocky_
<ubotu> rocky_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cubee> Googl it
<Chris__> ok
<h1st0> Chris__: so make / partition
<h1st0> Chris__: make it 16gig
<Chris__> done
<Chris__> 16? ok
<Chris__> why 16 thoough
<vocx> Gekiretsu, just don't be impatient and repeat the same question within seconds. Wait a few minutes before repeating the questions. Take your time to browse the forums also ubuntuforums.org
<Chris__> ok. done
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> one sec...if it doesn't auto-get it under desktop effects, I need a minute to figure out what to do...
<h1st0> Chris__: make sure its marked as bootable and selected to be mounted as / and formated to ext3
<h1st0> Chris__: now make /swap 4gig
<Chris__> waiot
<Gekiretsu> vocx, already browsed the forums, but couldn't find a thing about USB and Firewire cards
<Chris__> marked as bootable?
<h1st0> Chris__: yes
<Chris__> there is no marked as bootable anywhere
<h1st0> Chris__: don't worry I think the installer defaults to it.
<Chris__> ok
<otaimerz> how to i'm check my free drive using ubuntu?
<h1st0> Chris__: So now make /swap as 4gigs make sure
<Chris__> the swap i make logical..correct
<vocx> h1st0, if you are going to walkthrough Chris__ it would be a good idea if you both moved to a private room, so you don't flood this room. Thank you.
<h1st0> Chris__: yes
<h1st0> vocx: almost done one more step
<Chris__> swap is done
<Gekiretsu> ok, got a new PCI card with USB 2.0 and Firewire connections can't find the drivers for the damn thing
<h1st0> Chris__: Now you can leave the free space and partition and format it after the install.  Its up to you.
<dodina> join #ubuntu-it
<dodina> salve a tutti!
<dodina> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> rocky_ : OPen a terminal and try this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<vocx> Gekiretsu, you may start by improving your question, providing the model and make. Even pictures of it.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> It should ask for yer pass and then it will ask if you wish to continue (Y for yes)
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: find out if your card was detected or not, using dmesg.
<Chris__> ok... i want to be able to use this space to store windows and ubuntu files...sohuld i do it now?/
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> THen it should install the driver
<Chris__> i don't know how to partition it after install
<sksol> hey guys
<Chris__> so can't i just do it now?
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Not sure if you will require a restart, but that's about all I know ;)
<sksol> how do i connect ubuntu laptop to vista laptop via ethernet cable
<h1st0> Chris__: I would partition it as primary partition and format as fat32
<RoC_MasterMind__> sksol, crossover cable
<Chris__> ok.. i'll do it now, that's fine?
<Chris__> thanks
<kotau> sksol apt-get install samba
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, how do i do that? i am truly a newbie
<dennda> or ext3 and install a patch for windows to access it
<sksol> hm, whats samba
<Chris__> but it says
<dennda> fat32 cannot store files bigger than 4 GB
<Chris__> ERROR!!! Can't have the end before the start!
<kotau> sksol it is a windows networking tool for linux
<sksol> ok, cool
<Chris__> I just tried to partition it and it gave me that error... i made it primary...and fat32
<Chris__> and the full amount of space (over 400 gb)
<rocky_> ok Im back my driver does not need any new one's
<h1st0> Chris__: try as logical
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: open a terminal and type dmesg
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> okay, sweet
<Chris__> same error
<Chris__> as logical
<h1st0> Chris__: Are you changing the start and end of the partition?
<Chris__> nope
<Chris__> i kept it as it is
<rocky_> every time I go to desktop effects is says cant enble
<rocky_> what can I do
<otaimerz> hye.. how to run exe file in ubuntu/
<otaimerz> ?
<salvator1> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, and recently installed beryl from the synaptic package manager, but i'm not sure how to make it look cool like all those videos you see on youtube, can anyone help?
<Chris__> it's at "beginning"
<h1st0> Chris__: hrm.  well just leave it now and you can always part it later.
<IndyGunFreak> rocky_: do you have your video card drivers installed?
<overclucker> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dennda> otaimerz: wine... but what exactly do you want to run?
<Chris__> yeah,,are you sure>
<rocky_> yes
<Chris__> I want to be sure i can partition nit later
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, done, i got a long list, now what?
<Chris__> so i don't have to do this all over again
<h1st0> Chris__: it should be marked at begining of free space
<rocky_> i had to working today but now its not
<fyrestrtr> salvator1: try #ubuntu-effects
<Chris__> yeah, but it isn't working...any idea why?
<otaimerz> yes dennda.. why.. i can be problem in my ubuntu ?
<h1st0> Chris__: No you can definately partition it later.  You could technically even use windows to do it after ubuntu is installe.d
<otaimerz> yes dennda.. why.. it can be problem in my ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: post it on the pastebin site
<dennda> otaimerz: depends on the application you want to install. what do you want to run=
<h1st0> Chris__: I have no idea what your looking at You may want to try gparted after you install ubuntu to get a better error.
<Chris__> ok...is it easy to partition in windows?
<otaimerz> i want to run microsoft office 2007
<Chris__> i think i'll partition it there
<otaimerz> can?
<Chris__> thanks for your help
<luis> yoy can partition from the live boot CD
<luis> you*
<salvator1> anybody know how to make beryl look cool?
<Chris__> yeah but it's giving me an error, luis, so i can't
<myconid> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7QyyC4LRoYI << how does he make the windows kinda "walk in front of eachother" when he changes apps?
<Chris__> ok, so i'm good to install now?
<Chris__> thakns
<luis> oh, ? :S
<dennda> otaimerz: i don't know if wine can handle that. you may use openoffice.org or try crossoveroffice
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, sorry, i MA a newbie....what's the pastebin site?
<myconid> pastebin.cm
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> rocky_ : Try going to 'System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager'
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: check the topic :)
<dennda> myconid: without having seen the video: compiz fusion
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> Look in there and make sure the propietary driver is enabled...
<vocx> h1st0, I told you it was far from over. You will need to tell him how to set up /etc/fstab later, so yeah, good luck.
<myconid> dennda: hoping for something a bit more specific
<luis> also, can anyone tell me what command line to run to install google earth, the one on the google earth site doesn't do aquat
<rocky_> I did
<luis> lol
<dennda> myconid: it is called shiftswitcher
<otaimerz> dennda:  so, what software i can run in ubuntu?
<FFighter> could someone recommend me a good download accelerator/manager for ubuntu
<myconid> dennda: thx.
<FFighter> ?
<dennda> myconid: you can change between to different types of switching. one looks like the vista thingy
<Gekiretsu> thanks fyrestrtr i am doing it now
<dennda> otaimerz: that really depends on the situation. check winehq.com and their apps db
<RULR> need help with dual boot. i have 2 hard discs. first is 80gb an it has linux on it and second is 250gb and it has windows on it. i am now on linux and i want to acees files from windows hard disc. pls help
<salvator1> How is it possible to instal themese for beryl?
<rocky_> and it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<sksol> trying this
<sksol> apt-get install samba
<sksol> says apt: command not found
<vocx> !ntfs | RULR
<ubotu> RULR: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs-3g | RULR
<ubotu> RULR: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, i did it...
<myconid> dennda: does it come w/ compizfusion?
<zein> I have a printing problem. The driver for my LBP-460 printer must runn as root to work. it is suid and if I run "gs --optioins here-- |lbp460" I get the printer to work. foomatic-rip fails when printing via cups. It fails becuse even thought the lbp460 binary is suid it somehow gets run as user lp! I am prtty sure the culrit is foomatic-gswrapper but I can't for the life of me find out why! anyone here versed in the arts of ubuntu printing?
<dennda> myconid: you may need the comiz plugins
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: post the link
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> rocky_ Ahh, okay...well, that's strange, desktop effects not being able to load up should instantly tell the kernel that you need propietary drivers...I'm confused lol
<dennda> myconid: but on my gutsy it comes with it, yes
<rocky_> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Chris__> THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!
<dennda> myconid: you need to configure it with compiz config settings manager. did you install that?
<myconid> dennda: I am installing the 'unofficial' plugins
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39726/
<cam_> can someone tell me how to add saybayon linux to my grub boot menu?
<mnuaimat> hi
<prestosd> 7.10
<mnuaimat> guys i have a problem , i want to join a channel but it says that i should be registered , what shall i do ?
<scguy318> mnuaimat: register with NickServ: /msg NickServ register password
<dennda> mnuaimat: check /msg nickserf hel
<overclucker> Chris__: come back later if you still have trouble with tht last partition] 
<prestosd> hey, whats the gutsy channel?
<sksol> guys, cant do this: apt-get install samba  .... says   apt: command not found
<dennda> mnuaimat: check /msg nickserf help
<scguy318> mnuaimat: next time you connect, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<mnuaimat> scguy318: thank you
<scguy318> dennda: nickserv
<dennda> prestosd: #ubuntu+1
<prestosd> thanx!
<dennda> err
<mnuaimat>  /msg NickServ register
<rocky_> so my beryl would not work then?
<dennda> i am not used to this keyboard
<rocky_> anymore
<myconid> dennda, sweet! got it thx.
<bastid_raZor> is there a channel for ktorrent?
<cam_> can someone tell me how to add saybayon linux to my grub boot menu?
<scguy318> mnuaimat: check your typing, and make sure you're actually sending a private message to NickServ instead of typing it out for the chan to see
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> no...beryl won't work if the desktop effects won't work, it's required for beryl
<vocx> cam_, I think the program "update-grub" helps you. Read the manual page.
<cApN_rAiNy_WiSh> this is strange, however, because it can't just change over a reboot...
<dennda> mnuaimat: you can also do /query nickserv and then use that window
<cam_> ok thx
<myconid> dennda, It does the 'cover' and 'vista' style alt tab display.. but doesnt makle the windows kinda walk in front of eachother though
<FireGamer> Does anyone here support wubi?
<dennda> myconid: sorry, i didn't watch the video you posted
<myconid> dennda: when they alt-tab, the focus window moves to the left and the unfocused app moves to the right, and then focus changes..
<myconid> dennda: as you might expect 'alt-tab' to work with REAL people...
<anandanbu> While saving a file in ubuntu 7.04 the hidden directories are also seen in the window, how to correct it
<vocx> FireGamer, I believe there is a Wubi subforum in 3rd Party subforum in ubuntuforums.org I personally wouldn't recommend it.
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39726/
<dennda> myconid: ring switcher? dunno if i got you right
<hgjjjf> whn i try to update i get this Could not download all repository indexes
<hgjjjf> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.           http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an e
<hgjjjf> rror code (2)
<hgjjjf> http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<fyrestrtr> Gekiretsu: yes, looking at it. Type this, tail -f /var/log/messages in a console, then plug something into the card, you should see messages come up.
<vocx> !paste | hgjjjf
<ubotu> hgjjjf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fredbear>                                                                                                                                                                                 nddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd1
<Gekiretsu> trying
* IndyGunFreak wonders why anyone would use an ubuntustudio repositorhy
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: there are extra sound apps and stuff
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: thats really why
<jrib> fredbear: hi, do you have an ubuntu question?
<IndyGunFreak> true, but ieverytime i hear about ubuntu studio, its negative... makes me want to stay away
<IndyGunFreak> !studio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<fredbear> sorry.  cat was walking on the keyboard.
<RULR> ubuntu cant read my second hard disc
<kassa> http://www.freerapidaccount.com/free/?r=43844
<scguy318> or did it steal your tty? :P
<kassa> http://www.freerapidaccount.com/free/?r=43844
<IndyGunFreak> lol, thats a novel excuse
<kassa> http://www.freerapidaccount.com/free/?r=43844
<kassa> http://www.freerapidaccount.com/free/?r=43844
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.187.123.66]  by jrib
<tetrach> i am trying to install flash player but it is say "ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<tetrach>        Adobe Flash Player installer." what does this mean
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<RULR> ubuntu can't read my second hard disc, what should i do?
<vocx> !flash64 | tetrach
<ubotu> tetrach: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jrib> !flash64 > tetrach (read the private message from ubotu)
<zein> is there a more appropriate channel to get help with printing or am I in the correct channel?
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, i am not getting anythiung
<jrib> zein: right place
<drgeb> i keep getting this /dev/dvb/0/frontend1 : : No such file or directory when starting kaffeine, any ideas ?
<tetrach> vocx: new here what do you mean
<scguy318> tetrach: it means you need to use nspluginwrapper for Flash on x64
<zein> I have a printing problem. The driver for my LBP-460 printer must runn as root to work. it is suid and if I run "gs --optioins here-- |lbp460" I get the printer to work. foomatic-rip fails when printing via cups. It fails becuse even thought the lbp460 binary is suid it somehow gets run as user lp! I am prtty sure the culrit is foomatic-gswrapper but I can't for the life of me find out why! anyone here versed in the arts of ubuntu printing?
<scguy318> !nspluginwrapper | tetrach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> tetrach: bah a moment
<tetrach> i dont understand
<bushwakko> hey, I just installed gutsy gibbon on my macbook pro, but it doesn't boot. says that it couldn't find bootable media on my linux partition, and asks for me to insert bootable media
<scguy318> tetrach: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<jrib> scguy318: the link from ubotu has it
<scguy318> jrib: what keyword?
<jrib> scguy318: flash64
<vocx> tetrach, some things, flash among them, do not work in 64 bit environment. So you need to do some things to make it run in a special 32 bit environment. This may be hard to understand if you are a new user. But please follow ubotu's link.
<myconid> is there an easy way to go from 7.04->7.10b ?
<scguy318> jrib: ah
<myconid> like.. sudo apt-get upgrade-to-7.10 :)
<jrib> myconid: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<scguy318> myconid: i think it's a matter of update-manager -d
<shintaku> q doido isso ...desc, primeira vez que entro
<IrOcK222> i am setting up a moto4lin install but i noticed something i have no /dev/usb folder.... why not?
<scguy318> myconid: the Gutsy upgrade notes explain
<vocx> myconid, wait until the final release is out. You will have a nice button allowing you to upgrade. It will download like 600 MB though.
<grjemo> What program should I use to burn the ubuntu iso?
<scguy318> !es | shintaku
<ubotu> shintaku: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jrib> !iso > grjemo (read the private message from ubotu)
<shintaku> Obrigado
<Bender1337> what os provides the easiest setup for ics? is it ubuntu?
<shintaku> estou apenas conhecento o local!
<IrOcK222> why don't i have /dev/usb???
<scguy318> !br | shintaku
<ubotu> shintaku: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<wastrel> ubuntu
<scguy318> shintaku: just checked your hostmask :)
<shintaku> Obrigado
<Gekiretsu> fyrestrtr, i am not getting anything
<analfabeta> im using gutsy and have this error purging spe: raise ValueError, "the symlink /usr/bin/python does not point to the python default version. It must be reset to point to %s" % debian_default
<analfabeta> what is this?
<wastrel> gusty on #ubuntu+1
<analfabeta> thanks
<vocx> analfabeta, gutsy is not official yet. Expect things not to be proper yet. *sigh*
<tetrach> your right i am new at this so i need this upure64 to make this work?
<scguy318> !flash64 | tetrach
<ubotu> tetrach: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<scguy318> yep
<vocx> tetrach, you would be better by choosing the i386 distribution in the first place.
<bushwakko> hey, I just installed gutsy gibbon on my macbook pro, but it doesn't boot. says that it couldn't find bootable media on my linux partition, and asks for me to insert bootable media
<tetrach> this terminal is pretty new so basically i have to move these files to the right directory?
<vulcanius> bushwakko, #ubuntu+1
<vocx> bushwakko, gutsy is not official yet. Expect things to be broken. *sigh*
<bushwakko> sure
<bushwakko> but I still need to fix it
<bastid_raZor> what is it 13 days till the official release?
<tetrach> vocx: i will search it
<wastrel> nobody in this channel knows a single thing about gusty
<vulcanius> there is a separate channel dedicated to gutsy
<iuew> how do I update the partition of my hard disk, I am using dual bootupt with ubuntu and vista, now I booted using a live ubuntu cd,
<vocx> wastrel, I like your attitude
<wastrel> yay
<wastrel> i love you too
<iuew> anyone ..
<bastid_raZor> i am a someone
<iuew> how can I extend my ubuntu partition using the live cd
<iuew> I already have 5 gig native and 1 gig swap, I need more
<wastrel> i think you have to shrink the other partition
<iuew> wastrel, I tried it didnt work within ubuntu
<iuew> I chopped off 20 gig using VIsta partition manager
<iuew> I would like to add this to the ubuntu partition
<bastid_raZor> iuew: sounds like you need the chopped off partition to be ext3 instead of ntfs
<scguy318> iuew: GPartEd?
<prestosd_> sorry ericx
<prestosd_> I lagged
<tetrach> ok i am lost what exactly am i looking at with i386
<wii>  i config the xorg file by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put back the resolution higher but it came back how it was,everything is a litlle to big
<iuew> bastid_raZor, so I just do it within Ubuntu, I cant add it to my original native 5 gig partition ?
<vocx> !download | tetrach
<ubotu> tetrach: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Gekiretsu> sorry people, newbie who can't make his USB/Firewire card.......which si RECOGNISED, damn it!
<prestosd_> #ubuntu+1
<iuew> bastid_raZor, I will bootup the live disk and see if I can partition from there
<wastrel> iuew: you can do one of 2 things.  either reformat the empty partition as ext3 and then mount it somewhere under the existing filesystem
<tetrach> vocx: download it?
<aTypical_> Hi, all.  How do I setup compiz on 7.10?
<jdong> wii: hi, one moment please :)
<wastrel> iuew: or delete the blank partiton and expand the existing ubuntu partition so to use the empty space
<wii>  i config the xorg file by doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and put back the resolution higher but it came back how it was.how do i change it to higher?
<ph4mp573r> is there any way to open an encrypted .dmg file on Ubuntu?
<wii> jdong: ok
<jdong> wii: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> aTypical: on 7.10 compiz is already 'setup'
<wii> jdong: ku
<vocx> Gekiretsu, hardware drivers are handled by the kernel and kernel modules (drivers). So if they are unavailable you are out of luck. Sorry.
<bastid_raZor> iuew: yeah, good idea
<RoC_MasterMind__> ph4mp573r, what would be the point?  It's got Mac files in it.
<Elda> How would I go about copying a directory?  CP doesnt seem to be doing it for me :/
<scguy318> wii: edit the monitor refresh rates?
<iuew> wastrel: will take your second idea, just waiting for the live boot
<RoC_MasterMind__> Elda, cp -r
<ph4mp573r> ...the point is to recover my encrypted pictures now that my Mac is dead :P
<jdong> wii: run "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<iuew> *I will
<vocx> tetrach, if you want to use flash in your 64 bit distro follow ubotu's links. If you want to reinstall Ubuntu as i386 (and save some problems) download the CD from the links I gave you. What is your issue again?
<wii> did that but it is to the limite which is not what it had by default
<Gekiretsu> vocx, why does it say that the new hardware was found and works properly butz no device is shown when i plug something?
<jdong> wii: and please copy-paste the entire contents of that file into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Elda> Okey, well that doesn't work :>  Is there any way I can copy a file into my windows partition from this?
<ihavenoname>  Hi!
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<iuew> wastrel: ugg, the disk has fiesty in it, fiesty cant run X on my T60
<iuew> crap
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<jdong> wii: I will have a clearer picture of what is going on if I can see the contents of that file :)
<Elda> I have a game that did not install very well, and I have it here... it would take waaaay to long to redl again :/
<wii> jdong: the xorg file?.
<jdong> wii: that is correct
<Elda> I want to copy the installation files to C:\ which would just be media/sda1
<Elda> But it says I do not have write permission to that
<vocx> Gekiretsu, what do you plug in? It may also need drivers. Use "lsusb" to list your hardware devices connected by USB.
<wii> jdong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39728/
<troubled> Pici: heya. you around?
<Pici> troubled: yes?
<troubled> Pici: howdy :) just thought I would inquire as to how things are running so far
<wii> jdong: it sopose to be 1920x1440"not "1024x768"
<jdong> wii: can you also paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey does anyone know of any intuitive way for me to sync up video and audio in an avi file I have ?
<Gekiretsu> vocx, it's a PCI connected card, with USB and Firewire connections
<Pici> troubled: Its been accumulating data, I havent run into a situation where I've really needed it, but its nice instead of grepping logs.
<Gekiretsu> vocx, how do i list those?
<ph4mp573r> so, is there any way to open an encrypted dmg file in Ubuntu?
<jdong> ph4mp573r: in short, no.
<ph4mp573r> :-\
<wii> jdong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39729/
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  Hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<ihavenoname>  hi
<troubled> Pici: good to hear. ive got a change or two im interested in from an oper snote fork I made
<ihavenoname>  hi
<vocx> Gekiretsu, yes, so issue "lspci" and "usb" and see what is detected. They have options, so run "man lspci" and "man lsusb" to read the manual pages to know which option you can use to display more info.
<ihavenoname>  hi
<Paddy_EIRE> kick
* troubled sighs
<kotau> shut up ihavenoname
<vocx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ph4mp573r> ahh well, I'll wait till my Mac gets fixed then :-\
<wastrel> mac eh
<jrib> ihavenoname: stop
<kotau> ihavenoname you can ask a question just dont spam
<aTypical_> Hey, all.  How do I enable to burn effect in 7.10?
<ihavenoname>  Ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jdong> wii: the root cause of your problem is on line 311 of your pasted log, "(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1920x1440"; removing."
<jdong> wii: give me a moment to investigate what may be causing it
<ihavenoname>  Does Ubuntu support smaller screens than 640x480?
<pacohp> hi guys
<kst> gn.
<Gekiretsu> vocx, i have four USB controllers listed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<evil_> I am having problems with my synaptic pad (when cpu is < 50% mouse hangs unresponsive) can anyone point me in the right direction
<kotau> ihavenoname yep, you might also try a different window manager, like matchbox or fluxbox, they are made to take up little screen estate
<LjL> ihavenoname: no. we'd never be able to follow this channel, with people spamming like you, on screens smaller than 640x480.
<Paddy_EIRE> evil_, ubuntuforums ubuntuwiki
<pacohp> i wanna know if someone can help me out  u see i'm trying to fix my ubuntu so i can install spades to run a server for simulating  robocop
<wii> o.O
<Creed> Does ubuntu have support for spanned hardrives (two hardrives spanned to appear as 1 in Windows)?
<ihavenoname>  Thanks for answering'
<kotau> pacohp dude I want in on that.  is it multiplayer?
<jdong> wii: can you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig --ignore-edid"
<pacohp>  yes <creed> all u have to do is mount it
<wastrel> Creed: you can mount a separate drive on the same filesystem or configure LVM
<astro76> !lvm | Creed, yes LVM
<ubotu> Creed, yes LVM: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fOrgivme`> I just installed winrar on my ubuntu, but I cant seem to figure out how to archive/compile an .exe file to an .rar file
<Paddy_EIRE> hey does anyone know of any intuitive way for me to sync up video and audio in an avi file I have ?
<astro76> Creed, or as others have mentioned, you might just mount them to appropriate mount points
<Creed> Thanks pacohp wastrel astro76 :) Moving my media server from Windows to Ubuntu-server and just wanted to see if it would be compatible (and yes I know its a horrible idea to have spanned drives).
<wii> jdong: invaled
<wii> jdong: invalid
<jdong> wii: ok then let's do it manually.... :)
<wii> o.O
<vocx> Gekiretsu, USB controllers is a different thing. The way USB works, it always shows USB controllers. But you still didn't answer what you were plugin in the Card. A simple thumb drive? A camera?
<jdong> wii: in xorg.conf, insert a new line between 86 and 87: Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"
<pacohp> hey guy i wanna know if u can help me out i'm having problems to configure spades wich is a package for artifical intelligence. my real problem comes when it ask me to have a expat.h file
<wii> jdong: paste this: Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"
<kst> gn.
<jdong> wii: that is correct
<arghh2d2> can anyone recomend any good tutorials on running a web sever such as apache or lighttpd?
<Gekiretsu> vocx, nope, the problme is otzher
<Gekiretsu> vocx, it's a PCI card, with inputs for Firewire and USB
<Creed> astro76, LVM seems a little intensive, how would I mount them (standard NTFS mount?), anything special for spanned drives?
<dxdt> arghh2d2: sudo aptitude install apache2  then change what you need in /var/www/  that is basically it really.  Then kinda google for what you need on an individual basis.  IF you want php and stuff you'll need to install that.
<Gekiretsu> vocx, the card is not reading ANY USB i connect to it
<wii> jdong: i paste Option "IgnoreEDID" "true" on line after 86
<wii> and save it
<Gekiretsu> vocx, i haven't tried any Firewire yet
<jdong> wii: yes
<jdong> wii: try restarting X and seeing if that works
<wii> restart serve x?
<wastrel> Creed: seems like you're looking to use your existing spanned drive setup?
<wii> ok
<arghh2d2> thanks dxdt, i was kinda looking for some knowledge of the inner workings tho.
<Creed> wastrel, correct. Two 320GB hardrives spanned into 1 ~600GB one  with Windows XP Pro being hte media server atm. Want to just move the hardrives over to my ubuntu box (server, hides in my closet :)) and be done with it.
<wastrel> that's a different matter.
<Creed> :( Nothing complicated I hope
<clos> hey guys, i'm having a problem with my vnc server, when i look at it in the viewer it looks blurry and messed up
<iuew> hmm, I just got a GRUB loading error :(
<astro76> Creed, well the simple way is to just mount the two drives to different mount points
<clos> i'm using tightvnc as my client
<astro76> Creed, if you truely need the 600GB in one directory, then you need LVM
<vocx> Gekiretsu, I understand your problem. I do. It's just that if the kernel does not recognize what you connect then you are out of luck. Maybe you need some special module or configuration I know nothing about.
<iuew> can I fix a grub loading error 17 using the live cd
<Scunizi> arghh2d2, the apache site has great info and tutorials.  Also #ubuntu-server can help.
<Gekiretsu> vocx, thanks annyway then....
* wii if i i had a million dallars will will be glad to give it all away to jdong :)
<fourtwentyhorses> I have a question about bash_profile
<grjemo> ubotu
<jdong> wii: I'm guessing your resolution is correct now? :)
<hitomaro> I'm having a problem getting into ubuntu
<fourtwentyhorses> where is it located? i seem to have added something to it by accident and can't find it to remove the line
<Gekiretsu> vocx, do you know if it's possible to get the drivers for a Canon Printer, LBP 5200?
<grjemo> ubotu:i have a question
<hitomaro> x-server error
<wii> jdong: yes tanks a million :)
<jdong> wii: sure thing, not a problem :) Enjoy!
<wastrel> fourtwentyhorses: ~/.bash_profile
<picard_pwns_kirk> !help > grjemo
<wii> beryl time
<wii> bye
<jdong> later
<Scunizi> hitomaro, but you can get to the terminal prompt?
<Creed> astro76, would I be able to mount them in two mount points? They are spanned and from what I've been told (think it only pertains to Windows), the two drives can never be used as seperate drives without losing the data/having the 2nd drive's content unreadable.
<hitomaro> I can, but I don't know how to get into ubuntu gui
<vocx> Gekiretsu, the best bet would be to connect it and see if it is detected. I think HP, Canon and EPSON support their printer quite well. But I could be wrong, I'm sure there is a wiki on hardware.
<vocx> !hardware | Gekiretsu
<ubotu> Gekiretsu: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<astro76> Creed, they were spanned using windows? I'm pretty sure Linux can't deal with that, you will have to backup and restore your data
<Gekiretsu> vocx, thanks again
<Scunizi> hitomaro, type the following into a terminal.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Creed> astro76, dang :( I dont have any extra hardrives (well, 450GB anyway) to back the contents up.
<fourtwentyhorses> wastrel that works thanks, but is it a hidden file because i can't see it in nautilus?
<hitomaro> Scunizi, thats it?
<Scunizi> fourtwentyhorses, ctrl+h
<wastrel> fourtwentyhorses: files that start with a  .  are hidden yes
<hitomaro> thanks I'll test that out
<Scunizi> hitomaro, that will reconfigure your X which is the gui.. if you have issues that's where you start.
<ltl> l
<hitomaro> ok
<hitomaro> brb
<Scunizi> hitomaro, after running through the prompts and it finishes, type... startx
<jodde> Hi guys
<jodde> Anyone know any MUD ports to connect to?
<RoC_MasterMind__>  Creed that is proprietary,  MS is correct, no other OS can access it, it is not a regular partitioned disc anymore.
<aqua-bat>       .
<aqua-bat> (=
<wastrel> hrm
<Creed> RoC_MasterMind__, alright, thanks. Guess Ill just have to leave it in Windows :-/ Wanted to wipe all traces of Windows over the weekend (everything else in my house is Ubuntu/other *nix).
<wastrel> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<astro76> !arabic | aqua-bat
<ubotu> aqua-bat: please see above
<underwatercow> How do I get the Keep daemon to stay running without leaving Keep minimized?
<Gekiretsu> vocx, i checked the hardware webpage, how would a PCI card be noticed as?
<CyberMad> how to disable maximize or minimize effect on ubuntu's window ?
<CyberMad> i think this will speed up my ubuntu
<Pelo> CyberK, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kravlin> Gah. why isn't the Syncmaster 172n on the monitor lists?
<Pelo> CyberMad, ^^
<wastrel> i think it's in the thing
<vocx> Gekiretsu, probably just as PCI. Although I imagine it would help you if you could figure out the model or make and use that information in ubuntuforums.org or any other Linux forum.
<wastrel> gconf-editor apps > metacity  somewhere
<CyberMad> thanks
<wastrel> unless you're using compiz then iono
<Gekiretsu> vocx, i have those, but there is no sign for PCI in the hardware section
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, you need to find the model of a pci card on your comp ?    in the terminal  lspci
<Creed> Can Ubuntu pxe boot be used to install Windows (need to do a RIS/network install for college, don
<Creed> t really want to use Windows, above and beyond :)
<DagoWop> i know this is a semi-common question and it's all over the forums but no answers anywhere sound with feisty on a gateway mt3807? am i just screwed?
<Gekiretsu> no Pelo , what i need is to make a PCI card with USB/Firewire connections to work
<Pelo> Creed,  I think you want ##windows
<clos> hey anyone used vncserver before?
<kravlin> Gah. why isn't the Syncmaster 172n on the monitor lists?
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, hold on
<Creed> Alright Pelo
<ubuntu_Iz> anyone got a second to help me out?
<Creed> ubuntu_Iz, ask away :)
<ubuntu_Iz> cool
<kravlin> Gah. why isn't the Syncmaster 172n on the monitor lists?
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, do you have your card model ?
<Gekiretsu> yes
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, care to share ?
<ubuntu_Iz> well, i don't have inet at home anymore, and all i can use is this windows box here...i need to find a way to browse repositorys and save packages
<rjune> if I run apt-get install slapd, the package runs through a script.
<rjune> I need to re-run that script, so I do apt-get remove slapd, then apt-get install slapd
<Gekiretsu> Pelo, it's a "Pearl PE-1511"
<rjune> however, now it doeasn't run the script, is there a command for apt that says, really do uninstall everything for this package?
<Pelo> ubuntu_Iz, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_Iz> awesome, thanks
<Gekiretsu> Pelo, it has 4 USB and 2 Firewire
<wastrel> rjune: to re-run it you would do  sudo dpkg-reconfigure slapd
<kravlin> Gah. why isn't the Syncmaster 172n on the monitor lists? My screen has been all screwed up since i ran apt-get update.
<Creed> wastrel, thanks, I've been wondering that myself :)
<aqua-bat> wastrel: is that what you would do with any package??
<wastrel> rjune:  and the other answer is,  apt-get remove --purge  to remove config files (otherwise they remain when a package is removed)
<Elda> How would I copy a file from my linux partition to the windows partition? Because I keep getting an error that I odnt have authorization to do so...
<Elda> *don't
<ubuntu_Iz> 6.06 is dapper right?
<Wolf23> anyone helps here with gnokii! thanx
<rjune> wastrel: thanks
<wastrel> aqua-bat: yes,  dpkg-reconfigure  re-runs the post-install config scripts for a package
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, open a terminal,   type lspci , is the card listed
<aqua-bat> wastrel: gracias mi amigo
<Scunizi> ubuntu_Iz, check out a program called AptonCD at sourceforge.net
<upfwnv03> Elda: Yes
<h1st0> Elda: Is it an ntfs windows drive?
<Elda> yes
<Elda> I can look at it
<Elda> I just cant copy anything to it.
<h1st0> Elda: You don't have ntfs write support enabled
<rjune> wastrel: there an introduction to building debs handy? I want to modify the packages for jabber.
<h1st0> Elda: just read.
<h1st0> !ntfs > Elda
<upfwnv03> ubuntu_Iz Yes
<aqua-bat> gutsy works great, finally nice to have a computer with hardware that works with it very nicely as well as fast enought o run compiz-fusion without slowing things down.
<h1st0> Elda: check out hte message from ubotu
<kravlin> Gah. why isn't the Syncmaster 172n on the monitor lists? My screen has been all screwed up since i ran apt-get update.
<ubuntu_Iz> thanks  :)
<Gekiretsu> vocx, nope, it's not listed, i've only listed the four shitty 1.1 USB from Intel
<DagoWop> is anybody here any good with sound issues on ubuntu linux?
<viator> why is linux-restricted-modules-generic uninstallable
<viator> at this time
<kravlin> or if someone knows how to fix the problems i'm having because i can't reinstall the restricted drivers. I'
<viator> ??
<h1st0> !anybody | DagoWop
<ubotu> DagoWop: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vocx> Gekiretsu, oh, by the way, you are talking to Pelo now.
<wastrel> rjune: there was a seminar in #ubuntu-classroom, i think it's logged somewhere
<kravlin> or if someone knows how to fix the problems i'm having because i can't reinstall the restricted drivers. I'm running Gusty currently.
<kb3llm> guys, i want to put a printer on my server to use as a print server (from mac and windows). How would i go about doing that? (please /msg me if possible - its crowded in here)
<kb3llm> i already installed cupsys
<h1st0> kb3llm: just share the printer
<viator> i just upgraded 200 packages
<kravlin> and i can't edit monitor settings.
<Gekiretsu> sorry vocx
<kb3llm> h1st0: its not installed at all yet.. I'm in terminal only (its a server)
<DagoWop> official question . . . gateway mt3807 with ubuntu feisty and no sound.  any suggestions?
<h1st0> kb3llm: ahh You may want to google sharing printers in linux
<picard_pwns_kirk> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Gekiretsu> Pelo, nope, it's not listed, i've only listed the four shitty USB 1.1 from Intel
<vocx> viator, are you running Gutsy? Remember that it is not stable yet.
<hskfjjf> GRUB loading error 17!!! I cant enter ubuntu anymore, I have dual boot, how can I enter ubuntu ?
<Elda> Thanks :) That was quite painless
<wastrel> there's a link on the wiki for a transcript but it's 404
<rjune> kb3llm: macs are easy. set up the printer, they should find it automagically
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, don'T get mad but are you sure the card is connected ?
<kb3llm> h1st0: i have to install it before i can share it....
<kb3llm> rjune: it's not installed on the server yet. thats wwhere i need help
<rjune> kb3llm: smb is slightly more difficult, depending on the size of your installation, you might look at gosa
<h1st0> !printing | kb3llm
<ubotu> kb3llm: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gekiretsu> Pelo, yes i am sure, when i plug some USB key it get the electricity....
<hskfjjf> can I run the live cd to access my linux native data ?
<h1st0> hskfjjf: yes
<vocx> Gekiretsu, and by the way, you cannot use shi**y in here.
<Scunizi> hskfjjf, follow the link and follow the instructions for fixing grub.. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<h1st0> hskfjjf: Did you just install vista or something?
<h1st0> hskfjjf: You need to boot to the live cd and repair grub
<h1st0> !grub > hskfjjf
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, I'm trying to see if I can find you some help eleswhere
<Elda> Wahhh, cant believe I am actually going onto my windows partition to play a game :/
<Elda> Or at least trying to install it and copy it back here
<hskfjjf> h1st0, yes I have vista, but I want to fix grub so I can enter Ubuntu
<Elda> You have to install Vista and then Ubuntu I think to get both :>
<DagoWop> the wuestion is asked on the forums lots but has no responses I would really like the sound to work on my laptop gateway mt3807
<hskfjjf> Elda: I dont have any files in VIsta, I want my ubuntu back and running, it has all my files in it
<DagoWop> the device shows up but does not produce audio
<Elda> DagoWop... have you tried turning acpi off to see if a bios is your problem?
<Gekiretsu> vocx, ok, never thought this channel was children protected...
<Gekiretsu> Pelo, ok, thanks
<Pelo> Gekiretsu, I want you to join  ##linux  and ask very politely if they can help you configure your card,  give them the model and what it is and ask for a little help
<negrox_> holas
<Pelo> and be nice
<h1st0> hskfjjf: follow the directions from ubotu pm about repairing grub
<negrox_> kisiera haser una pregunta
<Creed> Anyone have a quick and easy guide to getting ubuntu to share certain folders (/media/Entertainment) as a SMB share (so that XBMC can stream content from it)?
* Pelo is just no good with hardware stuff
<DagoWop> elda: i'm dual booting xp and ubuntu for the time and the sound works great on xp
<vocx> DagoWop, you can subscribe to threads so you never lose them.
<negrox_> alguien me puede explicar cual es la diferencia de instalar un linux 64bit y 32 bit
<Pelo> !es | negrox_
<ubotu> negrox_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Elda> DagoWop: I understand that but what I asked was.  Have you tried booting ubuntu with the acpi=off line?
<Gekiretsu> ok, i am already there, and already asked, but got no answer.....
<DagoWop> elda: no. never thought of it
<Elda> Because if your sound is not working, chances are that you may have a blacklisted bios.  And if you do acpi will prevent you from running sound.  In order to remedy this you will have to get a DSDT file
<Pelo> Gekiretsu,  ask periodicaly , and be very patient
<Elda> This DSDT file will patch your linux install and help with your bios
<Elda> brb
<kb3llm> ok.. for my printer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers says that it is detected during installation. But my printer wasn't connected during installation...  It also said use the bjc600 driver, so how do i install that?
<Pelo> Gekiretsu,   don'T just ask for help ,  ask a damn question,  you'Re not gonna get help the way you are going
<DagoWop> elda: is this a well know thing.  I've searched the internet high and low and never heard of a blacklisted bios
<grjemo> I'm getting a TTY error, but neither acpi=force irqpoll or acpi=off irqpoll is working. By the way, I'm fed up with ubotu. Don't make him talk to me.
<kb3llm> anyone?
<vocx> kb3llm, most probably the bjc600 driver is a kernel module so load it with "sudo modprobe bjc600"  or search it from "lsmod | grep bjc"  If you really do not have the module anywhere in your system you may need to get it from source and compile it yourself, but I doubt that.
<Pelo> kb3llm,   menu > system > admin > printer  : add a printer
<DagoWop> where is that acpi=XXX modified at?
<Pelo> vocx,  bjc600 ic bubble-jet cannon printer model 600
<Pelo> is
<kb3llm> Pelo: i'm partially without a gui.. its a server. I don't use the GUI that much, and avoid it when possible
<Elda>  brb :/  Have to boot into window$ to see if this game runs in there
<runemaste64o> How can i make an icon apply to all files of that mimetype without modifying my icon theme?
<Elda> Hurray for betas :>
<vocx> kb3llm, do not follow questions with "anyone?" it is annoying while we type answers. Just wait patiently.
<Hornet--> Wahey, here we go again.  We really need sub-channels here. :\
<Elda> Before I go actually
<Elda> DagoWop:  Yes it is
<Elda> Look for DSDT files
<dimond> Up until updating, the restricted drivers manager has worked fine. I have been using Gutsy for about a week, and updated a bunch of stuff today (it had been up to date previously) Now, when I try to restart restricted driver manager I get the message : You need to install the package
<dimond>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<dimond> for this program to work.
<Tommy> Hello, does anyone know why once i install bcm43xx-fwcutter ubuntu runs incredible slow?
<Pelo> kb3llm,  you can try asking for help on installing a printer in consol in #cups , they probably can talk you through it
<kb3llm> vocx: I'm sorry, just thought no one saw it, because the channel is so active. i'll try to wait a while longer before i do that again..
<DagoWop> elda: not following ya dsdt files for what blacklisted bios?
<Hornet--> Anyone happen to know if / how I can prevent WINE (or specific applications within it) from accessing the internet connection?
<dimond> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic returns : Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dimond> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dimond> is only available from another source
<dimond> E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic has no installation candidate
<grjemo> dagowop: where its supposed to be, at the end. like the screen on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<runemaste64o> How can i make an icon apply to all files of that mimetype without modifying my icon theme?
<Creed> Anyone have a quick and easy guide to getting ubuntu to share certain folders (/media/Entertainment) as a SMB share (so that XBMC can stream content from it)?
<kb3llm> vocx: FATAL: Module bjc600 not found.
<picard_pwns_kirk> !gutsy | dimond
<ubotu> dimond: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<d1n0> anyone know what i can do to get compiz to work with ati radeon hd2400?
<fr500> is sdlmame very slow for everyone?
<Elda> DagoWop: What I would recommend though is that you try booting with acpi=off to see if that gives you sound first
<Elda> If so, you will have to apply a dsdt file in order to be able to use sound when you boot
<Creed> When is Gutsy coming out anyway?
<vocx> kb3llm, disregard what I've said. Pelo corrected me.
<DagoWop> elda: if this works your my hero.  I'm getting better at this linux thing but i'm still crappy at troubleshooting
<KurtKraut> Creed, 18th
<Creed> Ah thanks KurtKraut
<Elda> Hehe np, I am new to linux myself xd
<Pelo> d1n0,  thwe ppl in #compiz-fusion or in #ubuntu-effects can
<Elda> xD
<pibe86> hello, any soft to make banners in ubuntu 7.04?
<Tommy> pibe86, Gimp ?
<kb3llm> vocx: i dont use the GUI when i dont have to,,,  but even so, i just tried, and canon isn't even listed there
<DagoWop> elda: you think gusty will have this problem when it's released?
<Creed> pibe86, GIMP should be help, its no Photoshop but it can do the job.
<d1n0> Pelo: thx
<Pelo> pibe86,  go in menu > applications > add/remove  and search for banner
<pibe86> gimp? i did not know
<Pelo> kb3llm,  you can try asking for help on installing a printer in consol in #cups , they probably can talk you through it
<wastrel> pibe86: inkscape
<hskfjjf> Scunizi, when I do grub> setup (hd0) it says cannot mount seected partition
<Creed> pibe86, if you have a valid Photoshop CS2 license, I hear the latest version of WINE supports it :)
<clusty> is there any way to modify the fan speed for laptops?
<hskfjjf> I ws running parition software from windows
<clusty> my fan starts working hard at around 45 degrees or so
<Pelo> clusty,  look in this guide  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Creed> clusty, then its doing its job :) Best to leave it alone imo heh.
<pibe86> and inkscape or gimp else makes gifs?
<vocx> kb3llm, search the exact model in ubuntuforums.org that should give you a few ideas.        Wait, what? You are actually ircing from command line, irssi?
<Creed> pibe86, both do.
<mariocesar_bo> Anyone knows how to disable the sound bell when compiling on Anjuta?
<clusty> Creed, its loud
<Elda> DagoWop: No idea :>
<pibe86> thanks for you all
<kb3llm> vocx: no, I'm on the mac right now.
<pibe86> i am going to find how
<Elda> Im hoping so because then it will make my installation easier too
<Creed> clusty, I would rather have it loud and working than another fried CPU :(
<luis> hello
<DagoWop> elda: it's cool. I justh thought I would ask.  I can dream . . . . .
<Tommy> Hello, does anyone know why once i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter ubuntu runs incredible slow?
<luis> can anyone tell me how to run the .bin file of google earth?
<Elda> hehe
<vocx> Tommy, ubuntu or the internet speed you mean?
<Elda> well brb, I need to boot into windows to install something :(
<Tommy> ubuntu
<Pelo> luis,  is the bin on your desktop ?
<luis> yeah
<Elda> good luck with it!
<hgjjjf> macd,  u here?
<DagoWop> deal.  back to the dark side\
<Creed> luis, open a terminal window and type chmod +x nameofbinfile, then ./nameofbinfile
<Creed> luis, once you browse to where you saved the bin.
<Tommy> vocx, once i restart its incredible slow and laggish
<luis> ok, let me try that
<luis> thanks
<Pelo> luis,   cd Desktop   , then   sudo chmod 777 filename.bin ,  then  sudo ./filename.bin
<vocx> Tommy, the whole time? After you have logged in?
<neopsyche> Is it ok to install a kde program on gnome?
<Creed> luis, you may need to sudo to later the files permissions and execute it, most programs require root/sudo.
<Tommy> eh yea whole time just not nearly as bad during the initial start up
<tetrach> i am trying to copy a file to mozilla-firefox plugins and it is saying i dont have the rights how do i do this?
<hgjjjf> neopsyche, why wouldnt it be?
<Creed> neopsyche, yes, KDE apps will work when using Gnome as the installer *should* download the libraries that program requires.
<rocky_> my beryl is not going on could some one help me work this out
<neopsyche> I want to install knotes .. is it ok to install knotes on gnome then?
<Creed> tetrach, use terminal and sudo cp filetocopy filetocopyto
<hgjjjf> neopsyche,  read above
<Pelo> neopsyche,  yes  it will just install all the  qt pacakges it needs ,  sudo apt-get install knotes
<Pelo> neopsyche,  have you tried using  tomboy ? it's gnome based and pretty nice
<picard_pwns_kirk> rocky_: Do you have the proper drivers?
<fr500> is there any advancemame debs out there?
<neopsyche> thanks Pelo
<rocky_> well it work this moring and now my beryl is not going on
<neopsyche> tomboy?
<Pelo> fr500,  just ask a question we'll see if we can answer
<neopsyche> does the same thing?
<picard_pwns_kirk> rocky_: What did you change in your system?
<picard_pwns_kirk> Installed software?
<Creed> heh he did ask a question Pelo
<fr500> Pelo: wasn't that a question?
<Pelo> neopsyche,  it's a note taking app for gnome,   a panel app ,   right click the top pannel and add to pannel , it's in there
<rocky_> nothing
<picard_pwns_kirk> oh
<rocky_> miss up and diebale it
<vocx> !info tomboy | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: tomboy: desktop note taking program using Wiki style links. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1167 kB, installed size 4104 kB
<picard_pwns_kirk> try an x restart
<Pelo> fr500, ask a specific question, you are more likely to get help then asking for help
<fr500> i asked:
<fr500> is there any advancemame debs out there?
<kb3llm> Pelo: well that didn't go so well (#cups)
<Pelo> kb3llm,  there aer only 29 ppl in there you need to be patient and ask again periodicaly
<picard_pwns_kirk> rocky_: Restart x and see if that helps. ctrl-alt-bkspace
<rocky_> disble and now cant get it to enable what can I do to get it working again
<Creed> fr500, try http://linuxemu.retrofaction.com/index.php?topic=frontend&page=5
<fr500> Creed: thanks
<hgjjjf> neopsyche, install knotes if u want
<Hornet--> Is there a way I can prevent WINE (or specific applications within it) from accessing the internet connection?
<otaimerz> hye.. in ubuntu.. has software like limewire or ares which i can download the music and video
<hgjjjf> neopsyche,  or  can install kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> kb3llm,  also check out these links http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting  http://localhost:631/
<viniciusfs> anyone got sound working on saa7134 tv cards?
<Creed> otaimerz, sadly, yes.
<picard_pwns_kirk> Hornet--: unplug your network cable :)
* Pelo is not hitng par tonight
<rocky_> nothing with beryl
<fyrestrtr> !p2p | otaimerz
<ubotu> otaimerz: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<vocx> viniciusfs, I have one. Not really a good one.But it works, I watch games and stuff.
<picard_pwns_kirk> rocky_: Did it help?
<rocky_> no still not going on
<viniciusfs> vocx: i have one but i cant get sound working and i dont know why
<Creed> The Alternate ISO has the netboot files correct, not the desktop?
<picard_pwns_kirk> maybe someone else can help you
<earthen> does anyone know if any new drivers are our yet from AMD/Ati
<Hornet--> picard_pwns_kirk: very helpful, I'd never have guessed that. :P
<rocky_> it need to be enable that what it says
<Hornet--> Wifi anyway. :(
<neopsyche> Tomboy looks more like an organiser program than just sticky notes.. but thanks perhaps that will be better ;-)
<rocky_> but it cant enable desktop effects
<neopsyche> :-)
<neopsyche> :-)
<Hornet--> Tomboy's very useful, excellent program.
<neopsyche> >Pelo
<Creed> rocky_, http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Advanced_Wine_User_Information
<underwatercow> How do I get the Keep daemon to stay running without leaving Keep minimized?
<neopsyche> Thanks Hornet and Pelo ;-)
<Pelo> neopsyche, organiser ? , you have a strange way to organise but what ever
<Creed> Aye sorry rocky_ , that was meant for Hornet--
<Creed> Hornet--, http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Advanced_Wine_User_Information
<hgjjjf> neopsyche,  see my message above to u
<neopsyche> lol.. it says you can jot down your thoughts and ideas.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<rocky_> oh ok lol
<rocky_> should i removed it and redo beryl
<neopsyche> good good ..
<neopsyche> I see tomboy is already installed in gnome
<Creed> Hmm well this isnt right...My CPU speed definately isnt 20.2GHz
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> cheers people.
<vocx> viniciusfs, does the sound work in other applications? What motherboard do you have? I need "saa7134_alsa" module loaded.
<Hornet--> Aha, thanks Creed. :)
<Creed> Anytime Hornet-- :)
<viniciusfs> vocx: sound works fine in other applications. saa7134_alsa is loaded.
<graelb> Hi
<rocky_> and how can i install java
<Pelo> !java | rocky_
<ubotu> rocky_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<hitomaro> I'm having problems with my onboard graphics card, whenever I switch to my nvidia I have some serious problems with ubuntu and it won't load
<omegaweopon> Question!  I was dual booting with windows, and I just got flat out tired of windows, now I need to reformat my windows partition to run linux exclusively, so heres the question part, Is there a way to reformat my windows partition, and merge it witht he linux partition without reformating windows?
<omegaweopon> *Reformating linux
<Creed> Is there a console based Jabber/XMPP client that can connect to Google's Jabber server (Gtalk)?
<Pelo> hitomaro, that is because  your system is setup to use the nvidia card and when you switch the drivers are for the nvidia card and not for the onboard one
<fuzzyhair> omegaweopon: get gparted
<Pelo> hitomaro, you can probably setup to use both cards at the same time
<Nebular> Ok, I just installed feisty and I have discovered that the proprietary ati driver no longer supports my radeon 9000 card. I'm looking to get a mediabox going so is there easy instructions to get TV out going on older ati cards?
<Creed> omegaweopon, I would use gparted.
<Pelo> !dualhead | hitomaro  try this
<ubotu> hitomaro  try this: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Nebular> I've done the websearches and I'm utterly confused
<hitomaro> hmm
<vocx> omegaweopon, yes, just open "gparted" delete the Windows partitions, recreate it with EXT3, and change the /etc/fstab to point correctly to the new partition.
<Creed> Nebular, tried ubuntuforums.org?
<rocky_> its hard to unstall thing on ubuntu
<Pelo> Creed,  search for jabber in synaptic or with apt-cache search  keyword
<scipio> Nebular, which driver is that?
<Pelo> rocky_, depends on how you installed it , what do you need to remove
<rocky_> I dont know
<Pelo> rocky_, not knowing what you want to uninstall would make it difficult yes
<ubuntu_Iz> anyone know the name of the codec i need to play mp3's and wma files?
<Pelo> !mp3 | ubuntu_Iz
<ubotu> ubuntu_Iz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omegaweopon> Ok, download and running gparted
<hitomaro> Pelo, thats not quite it.. you see I'm having problems going into livecd with my nvidia 7600gs, the only way I'm able to use my graphics card with ubuntu is if I first install with my onboard then download automatix and install the driver for nvidia
<vocx> viniciusfs, what application are you using? So far my TV card works only with "xawtv". It is ugly but it works. Also, unmute the "line in" in Alsa, but you already know that.
<rocky_> i need to install java
<hitomaro> thats the only way
<rocky_> not to unstall
<Goemtmet> How do I install the Sun Java runtime on Gutsy (7.10) ? The only package I find is gij-4.2.. which I think is the GNU Java Runtime
<omegaweopon> I love the error code it just gave me!
<Goemtmet> ?
<GothAce> ??
<rocky_> is there a code to install
<hitomaro> and on top of that my the maximum resolution I'm able to get through that process is 1024X768
<bored> hello
<astro76> Goemtmet, sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-plugin for the browser plugin
<omegaweopon> Gparted can only be run by root since it is a weapon of mass destruction
<viniciusfs> vocx: i just tried with tvtime, going to test with xawtv now
<Creed> Goemtmet, tried downloading the .bin from java.com?
<Nebular> scipio: 7.1.0-8.34 is what dselect says
<Pelo> hitomaro, to install on a system with a nvidia card you should use the alternate install cd and after the nistallation try the restricted drivers first , in the admin menu , if that deosnt, work you then go for the binaries
<astro76> Goemtmet, oh you said gutsy, ask in #ubuntu+1
<omegaweopon> Er the error code said "Since GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it."
<Goemtmet> astro76: it doesnt find a package with that name
<Pelo> hitomaro, is ubuntu instaled on your comp atm ?
<IdleOne> !java | rocky_  Goemtmet
<ubotu> rocky_  Goemtmet: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Goemtmet> ok thanks
<Pelo> omegaweopon,   type gksu gparted
<vocx> hitomaro, install with your on board, but don't use Automatix. Use the other restricted drivers methods. It should work. What's the onboard card?
<hitomaro> Pelo, I've tried the alternate cd multiple times, with this videocard it will not load at all without prior setting it up with the onboard
<rocky_> I cant find anything to install it on the site
<Creed> !torrent | Creed
<scipio> Nebular, got that driver from repos?
<omegaweopon> pelo: In terminal?
<IdleOne> rocky_: read the instructions. dont just look for a download link.
<Nebular> repos?
<vocx> omegaweopon, as you see (weapon of mass destruction) Linux coders have a sense of humor.
<omegaweopon> Awesome, thanks you guys
<vocx> !repo | Nebular
<ubotu> Nebular: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<rocky_> ok
<Pelo> hitomaro,   ok so it is insatlled ?  change back to the nvidia card and boot the recovery mode,   type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  when asked fo the driver ( card) select VESA  that will let you use your nvidia card while you  get the correct drivers
<hitomaro> I tried the restricted driver just recently and it just messed up everything, now I'm not able to log with onboard nor the videocard, i did the xserver reconfigure code but it still does not work
<rocky_> how can I load up konsole and type
<Pelo> omegaweopon,   menu > apps > access> terminal
<hitomaro> with I'm doing right now is reinstalling ubuntu with live cd on onboard
<hitomaro> what*
<Pelo> omegaweopon, or you can access gparted from the admin menu
<dystopianray> rocky_: or press alt+f2 and type 'konsole'
<hitomaro> not with
<hgjjjf> what program can i use to keep even the 13375 from finding deleted data?
<Pelo> hitomaro, once you have done that   do what I just said
<vocx> hitomaro, no need to correct your spelling in such a busy channel.Most of the time we will understand.
<Nebular> yes I got the driver from the default repos in the alternate install cd for kubuntu
<rocky_> ok i try that
<dystopianray> hgjjjf: shred
<IdleOne> hgjjjf: what is 13375?
<hgjjjf> IdleOne,  leets
<omegaweopon> I know how to get into terminal, I was just wondering if I had to type it in terminal
<omegaweopon> which I did
<IdleOne> oh thats cool irc type.
<IdleOne> use english makes you look smarter :)
<Pelo> !1337
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<rocky_> it cant find a file like that
<IdleOne> rocky_: try typing terminal
<hitomaro> Pelo, suppose I do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" how do I save and return to the gui without restarting?
<omegaweopon> ubotu officially rocks at that statement
<grjemo> I was getting a tty error, but neither of the acpi thins worked. what do i do?
<Pelo> rocky_, for jave ?  enable backport and multiverse repos,  menu > system > admin > software sources, check all the boxes on the first tab and the backport one on the third tab
<gnychis> so... i've followed the guide to build the kernel manually and its been compiling for like 5 hours now, thats crazy
<hgjjjf> dystopianray, so what is shred and how does it work?
<Pelo> hitomaro, it will save automatical and you just type start x
<vmlinuz`> How to change splash screen from gnome?
<Pelo> hitomaro,  but you will need to ahve set your bios to use the nvidia card first
<dystopianray> hgjjjf: it deletes files so that they are unrecoverable, read the man page
<omegaweopon> So I'm in Gparted, now how would I go about merging the partitions?
<Pelo> !theme | vmlinuz` check in there
<ubotu> vmlinuz` check in there: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hitomaro> Pelo, yes I know, thanks
<slavi1> grjemo: have you tried the alternate cd or gutsy tribe 5?
<vocx> !usplash | vmlinuz`
<ubotu> vmlinuz`: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<grjemo> no.
<broken> Question, I am trying to install a .deb package and its using the package manager, what happened was that one package it was install "sun-java-bin" took a very long time to install so I closed and tried again it said something that I have to close the current package manager, so I just rebooted and now it says the same thing again.
<hgjjjf> dystopianray,  the data is alrdy deleted
<grjemo> slavi1: nope, how would that help?
<Pelo> omegaweopon, merging ? not sure , delete one , resize the other
<slavi1> grjemo: also, if you are on a laptop and have a removable floppy drive, try taking it out or putting a floppy in
<slavi1> grjemo: no idea, but worth a shot
<MeRodent> broken, are you updating files? That runs a package manager.
<omegaweopon> Yes! now would that destroy my data in linux?
<broken> MeRodent: I am not.
<hammer123> i need a software similiar to dvdflick which can take avi file, convert it and burn it to dvd file...is there one for ubuntu?
<hitomaro> Pelo, well I'm 94% complete re-installing, keeping my fingers crossed that it works because I've tried that very thing a couple of months ago then I gave up and started using windows
<Pelo> omegaweopon,  btw you can'T do that on mounted partiton so if you want to do this on your / partiton you'll need to do it from the live cd
<vocx> omegaweopon, you cannot change the partitions if they are mounted. This process is better accomplished on a Live CD.
<dystopianray> hgjjjf: hrrm, i'm not sure what you can do then, other than wiping the whole drive
<Nebular> ok here's a better question, just found another old video card, the GeForce 4 MX. is there TV support out of the box for that one in feisty?
<slavi1> btw, anyone know if it's possible to have load balancing on 2 or more ethernet cards?
<Pelo> hitomaro, next time  start with the alternate install cd , not with the live cd
<broken> MeRodent: I just triedt o open the package manager from the System menu and it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<broken> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<hitomaro> Pelo, I have the same result if not worse with the alternate cd
<hgjjjf> dystopianray,  can u join me in room ###WWED i will explain more there
<omegaweopon> Well thats my problem, the live cd wont load the partition manager and all my other CD-Rs are busted
<MeRodent> broken, so did you try running the command from a terminal?
<grjemo> slavi1:Im on a desktop
<hitomaro> Pelo, brb
<vmlinuz`> I don't realy want to create my own image as a splash. I want to choose from a list. because sadly i was in KDE before. and it had a splash manager. then i went into it and choose some random pic of kubuntu. and now every single time i boot or startup. the loading screen before my Login window would be "Kubuntu loading" isnt there a similir list to choose here in gnome?
<slavi1> grjemo: disconnect/disable the floppy drive
<hgjjjf> ok dystopianray  hows bout room 1245
<broken> MeRodent: its going yea.
<slavi1> grjemo: did you see the wiki page on this?
<broken> MeRodent: seems that fixed it. shall I try installing the deb packages again?
<omegaweopon> Thanks for all the assistance guys I think I found a way to rectify the situation.  I appreciate the help
<slavi1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError?highlight=%28tty%29
<rocky_> ok im doing it again
<grjemo> slavi1:yes i did
<hammer123> guys..what software u use to convert and burn avi to dvd?
<grjemo> slavi1:im using a cd
<Pelo> vmlinuz`,  in those links are instructions on how to change every theme thing in ubuntu , just do a bit of reading, it,s in there
<MeRodent> broken, I'd try again. Deb packages should work fine with ubuntu.
<slavi1> grjemo: oh, ok ... which cd? the livecd or the alternate install cd?
<Pelo> hammer123,  devede
<grjemo> slavi1: the livecd
<hammer123> thanks...i will check it out
<vocx> vmlinuz`, maybe it is a trivial change if you search enough in the tutorials and tips in the forums.
<Pelo> hammer123, it is in the repos but there is a very latest on the maker'S site that lets you make simple menues
<slavi1> grjemo: I would suggest the following 3 things: 1. disabled/disconnect the floppy drive or put in a floppy, 2. use alternate cd, 3.make a gutsy cd and try it, 4. try the gutsy alternate cd
<broken> MeRodent: holy crap its not letting me remove it.
<broken> MeRodent: I am telling it to remove and it works for a bit then pops up wiht an error.
<broken> This is all it says: E: sun-java6-bin: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<hammer123> seems interesting software...it also mention that current mplayer in fiesty is buggy and will produce noisy sound when use with devede..it advise to use the previous version
<Pelo> hammer123,  you can dl the pacakge at the bottom of the page,simple enough
<MeRodent> vmlinuz`, Install gnome-splashscreen-manager. Start it by selecting System  Preferences  Splash Screen.
<hammer123> pelo, which one, got 3 options...
<vocx> hammer123, if you think there is a bug, check Launchpad for known bugs in the package, hopefully the new version in Gutsy will solve them.
<Pelo> hammer123,  the devede 3.2 pacakge and hold on
<hammer123> vocx, i don't know if there is a bug, just that on devede page says that
<MeRodent> broken, what error?  I'll try help but no garantees.
<hammer123> i already installed mplayer
<Pelo> hammer123,  vocx  the bug is with mencoder
<broken> MeRodent: fixed it by upgrading.
<hammer123> but no mencoder
<superkuh> What environmental variables are set by the gnome2 nautilus file manager during file selections and dragging and dropping onto other objects, by cursor? I have expanded upon the question (3 short paragraphs) here: http://69.180.166.50/help_please
<tonsofpcs> Feisty Fawn, ATI Radeon X1400 [mobile] , how can I get my video to go to the S- out after boot?  I've done it once before, but I forget how.
<broken> Aparrrently it needed java the jre package before the bin
* broken shrugs
<dystopianray> tonsofpcs: can't the fglrx control panel software do that?
<MeRodent> broken, that's why I take so long to answer. I find I fix half my problems by thinking about them after asking questions too. :P
<Pelo> hammer123,  the first two packages is what you need
<tonsofpcs> dystopianray: idk
<broken> I am intrested though, it shows I have 1172 packages installed, thats rather fat, is there any way to make it slimmer?
<rocky_> i think its downloading java now
<broken> MeRodent: whats up ask and I'll see if i can help :p
<hammer123> thanks Pelo
<vocx> Pelo, isn't mencoder installed with mplayer? Are they independent?
<Sajes> Does anybody by chance know how to burn a .img to a floppy?
<tonsofpcs> dystopianray: i don't know what that is
<p> Where can I find those amazing Screen and Graphics Preferences on Gutsy?
<tonsofpcs> but fglrxinfo exists, tells me what my card is...
<Pelo> vocx,  not sure
<hitomaro> Pelo, well I restarted my computer so whats the first thing I should do to presetup my videocard on ubuntu?
<MeRodent> broken, at the moment I'm happy with ubuntu.  Only would preffer E-UAE was better than WinUAE.
<rocky_> when im downloading im in a black sreen right
<dystopianray> tonsofpcs: ATI's drivers should have a control panel of some sort with them
<vmlinuz`> MeRodent: your the man, thanks :)
<hammer123> Pelo, which i should install first...devede or the mplayer/mencoder?
<Pelo> hitomaro, change the bios for the nvidia card,  boot the recovery mode  then type   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and when asked select the VESA card/driver
<Pelo> hammer123, doesn't matter
<hammer123> k
<MeRodent> vmlinuz`, actually only read one of the links from ubotu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hitomaro> VESA card/driver?
<Pelo> hammer123, those aren'T regular install files if you need help let me know
<Pelo> hitomaro, you'll see when you get there
<EviL_SmUrF> What the heck does this mean when gxine gives you this: video_out_xv: No adaptors found. You can improve performance by installing an X11 driver that supports the Xv protocol extension
<hammer123> ok..but i already installed mplayer...should i remove it and install the one i downloaded?
<hitomaro> Pelo, just to let you know I've encountered numerous problems, is that the safest way?
<j0hn> hey
<hammer123> hey
<p> how can I start the screen graphic configurator on gutsy?
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF,  open gxine,  check in the prefs  look in the video section and select the x11 one
<owen1> is there any podcatcher and ipod sync in one app?
<h1st0> p: what do you mean adjust your x res?
<Pelo> hitomaro, it is safe enough
<MeRodent> p, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<hitomaro> ok, I'll take your word for it brb
<dystopianray> owen1: amarok maybe?
<pibe86> hello, does smf have irc channel?
<vocx> Pelo, frankly I never gave a chance to mplayer, so I just use VLC. Maybe the X11 was the needed trick.
<h1st0> !gutsy > p
<owen1> dystopianray: thanks, i'll try it!
<p> h1st0, no! I want to test those graphic screen and graphic configurator in ubuntu 7.1
<dystopianray> pibe86: what is smf?
<Pelo> pibe86, try #smf and let us know
<h1st0> p: read the pm from ubotu
<afaik2> is it possible for ubuntu to ruin my laptop?
<pibe86> http://www.simplemachines.org
<dystopianray> owen1: it doesn't exactly 'sync' but it can copy music and podcasts to an ipod
<hammer123> which one is better.fiesty or gutsy?
<pibe86> smf is http://www.simplemachines.org
<Pelo> vocx, it't not realy about mplayer,   it's about mencoder ,  devede uses it to convert to dvd format
<afaik2> since I installed it, it has started acting up...
<dystopianray> afaik2: yes, indirectly
<MeRodent> afaik2, define ruin!
<owen1> dystopianray: what about deleting old contect?
<hammer123> afaik2, i installed ubuntu on my laptop too...nothing wrong
<afaik2> and now when ever my stsem boots, I get a warning that my hard disk may fail
<Pelo> hammer123,  right now futsy is in beta , stick t fiesty
<vocx> Pelo, I meant to just watch videos, not using them with devede.
<dystopianray> owen1: yes it can do that
<afaik2> I removed ubunt and went back to vista, but the error still comes up pre-boot
<h1st0> afaik2: do a fsck -y on the drive
<Pelo> vocx, I use totem and xine
<j0hn> i'm looking for a good XHTML/CSS & PHP editor. i don't care for WYSIWYG, but i do want syntax highlighting and a preferably code suggestions (such as something similar to intellisense). can anybody help me?
<EviL_SmUrF> Pelo: I'm afraid I'm lost. I dont know where to go
<dystopianray> afaik2: what error?
<h1st0> afaik2: maybe its the laptop complaining about its diagnostic partition not being there anymore.
<EviL_SmUrF> Can you be more specific? :)
<owen1> dystopianray: can gtkpod do it as well?
<Pelo> j0hn,  gedit , or nvu
<Wolf23> anyone help me with gnokii?
<h1st0> afaik2: what is the exact error you are getting.
<hammer123> afaik2: maybe your harddisk is failing...
<vocx> hammer123, Feisty is the current version, Gutsy is the future version. How do you want to compare them? Just like cars. This version is newer is it better?
<h1st0> !better > hammer123
<dystopianray> owen1: probably, I don't know if gtkpod supports podcasts though
<afaik2> dystopianray, it just warns me that I should backup data on my hard disk because a failure may be immenent
<j0hn> Pelo, i've used gPHPedit, is that similar to gedit?
<d4rkmonkey> !better > d4rkmonkey
<hammer123> oooh....i see...so is gutsy the one called version 8?
<d4rkmonkey> O_O
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF,  open gxine ,  right click on the window,  select preferences
<dystopianray> afaik2: ok sounds like the hdd SMART info is reporting failure
<h1st0> afaik2: well thats something from the bios then not the os's
<d4rkmonkey> hammer123 no, gutsy is 7.10
<h1st0> afaik2: if its coming up pre boot.
<vocx> d4rkmonkey, join the fun!
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF,  sorry right click select setting , setup
<MitchM_> what is SSH
<afaik2> it's not common for the drive to be on the verge of failing.. makes no sense
<vocx> !ssh > MitchM_
<h1st0> !ssh > MitchM_
<d4rkmonkey> hammer123 the version name is pretty much a date, it comes out October of 2007 (a week or too I think)
<afaik2> it's a BRAND new laptop
<h1st0> :(
<d4rkmonkey> !ssh > MitchM_
<d4rkmonkey> I just wanted to feel accepted...
<h1st0> afaik2: it could be that the DIAGNOSTIC partition is gone now and its just complaining about that.
<Scunizi> ok.. where do I find the "root" trash folder?.. I've looked in "file system" after exposing hidden files and don't see it.
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF, from there select video tab and put the driver to use on auto , that should take care of it
<dystopianray> afaik2: it's not uncommon for drives to fail soon after purchase, get it replaced under warranty
<hammer123> so when it comes out, do we have to reinstall, or we can just like upgrade from feisty...like apt-get upgrade??
<h1st0> afaik2: who knows boot ubuntu live cd and fsck -y /dev/hda
<tonsofpcs> dystopianray: i don't know how to get into the driver controls
<h1st0> afaik2: will check your drive
<dystopianray> tonsofpcs: neither do I
<h1st0> !gutsy > hammer123
<h1st0> hammer123: please for the love of christ read the message from ubotu
<MitchM_> thanks :)
<afaik2> h1st0... oh.. that doesnt solve it... I already reinstalled ubuntu again and reran fsck a few times
<h1st0> Scunizi: /root/
<d4rkmonkey> hammer123 upgrade is something on the lines of update-manager -d
<hammer123> yes i read it...gutsy is the codename for 7.10 which will be released very soon
<d4rkmonkey> hammer123 no need to reinstall
<afaik2> sometimes it finds and fixes errors, sometimes it doesnt
<Scunizi> h1st0, I don't see it..
<afaik2> but the pre-boot error still comes
<h1st0> Scunizi: /root/.Trash
<vocx> hammer123, yes we can upgrade, a lot of users have been upgrading since 4.10. It will download a lot of upgraded packages though, so expect 600 MB of downloads. So it is up to you to upgrade or do a clean install.
<MeRodent> hammer123, you can upgrade or install new.
<h1st0> Scunizi: why are you logging in gui as root anyways?
<hammer123> 600mb...wow that is a lot of bwidth
<h1st0> hammer123: yeah and its discussion is in #ubuntu+1 if you would read a lil further
<tonsofpcs> dystopianray: is there a way to change the X config with X running and have it rehash without killing anything?
<Scunizi> h1st0, I'm not.. just did a ctrl+h to expose hidden files.. Trying to find something
<dystopianray> tonsofpcs: no
<owen1> dystopianray: i googled for gPodder and it seems to do podcatch+sync
<d4rkmonkey> hammer123 not really, I've downloaded like 10 gigs of stuff last month, and 600 MB is around the same as the download for the .iso of the CD
<h1st0> Scunizi: well you had to log in as root in gui to delete something and have it go in .Trash
<h1st0> Scunizi: thats a gnome thing.
<dystopianray> owen1: I don't know anything about gpodder
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF,  forget everyting I just said,  I was cheking in xine , not in gxine , sorry
<marin> may me join in this?
<Scunizi> h1st0, I was at terminal and using sudo to delete my old home directory after moving it to another drive.. there's something there I want to recover.
<hammer123> so the 600mb will actually replace some of the older files...not much incresing the used up space of ubuntu installtion?
<MeRodent> marin, fire away.
<EviL_SmUrF> Pelo: There's no video tab :(   I'm using gxine that I added through add/remove in applications. Under the video toolbar, there's settings and also Configure - Deinterlace, Video post-processing. If you look here I uploaded a screenshot of what I see under settings, deinterlace, and post-processing: http://shsu.eggycrew.com/jpg/settings.png
<h1st0> Scunizi: if you were in terminal its gone there is no trash
<Pelo> EviL_SmUrF,  I just installed it and I can'T find where to solve this, sorry
<Scunizi> h1st0, damxxxx... I was hoping.. ok.. it's done.  I'll have to look for my backups
<h1st0> Scunizi: its always good idea to have /home on seperate partition.
<hitomaro> Sorry Pelo, but that method does not work at all, I cant even get to the terminal
<vocx> hammer123, exactly. All your packages actually go to the "cache", which is in /var/apt/cache or something like that. Which holds downloaded debs that can be cleaned whenever you feel like it.
<Scunizi> h1st0, that's why I moved it.
<EviL_SmUrF> i dont even mind it not being solved cause it plays videos fine, i just want to know what the heck it means
<EviL_SmUrF> lol
<h1st0> Scunizi: gotcha
<afaik2> well, it's no matter... I think what the other guy said is right... probably missing diagnostic tools the bios expects to be there
<Pelo> hitomaro, do you get the grub boot menu ?
<afaik2> one thing I'd rather fix is the damn suspend
<hitomaro> yes
<afaik2> my laptop can suspend, but it doesnt come out of hibernation
<Pelo> hitomaro, and you can't boot the recovery mode ?
<Flats> Hello I need help getting my verizon evdo card working(USB).  I read thru the forums and there is 1 spot I am stuck at.  I did the cat /proc/bus/usb/device devices then inserted the card and found the vendor and product.  However after I run the modprobe it says a ttyACM0 device should show up and it isn't
<h1st0> afaik2: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<hammer123> ok...so atm, which folders i can actually clear...eg /tmp, /var/apt/cache...what else? or is there a diskcleanup prg?
<dystopianray> afaik2: it's most likely your drive reporting failure via SMART
<hitomaro> can't boot in both modes
<hitomaro> with my video card
<afaik2> so, I have to either shutdown or let it get all nice and hot and drain the battery when it is my backpack
<afaik2> I'd rather suspend
<h1st0> afaik2: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<afaik2> the forced fscks drive me nuts
<afaik2> Fiesty Fawn
<MeRodent> afaik2, I have to agree with dystopianray it sounds like a SMART drive failure which means get it replaced under warranty.
<h1st0> hammer123: yeah you can clear those
<h1st0> hammer123: sudo apt-get autoclean
<h1st0> hammer123: will clear out most of /var/apt/cache
<Pelo> hitomaro, the only think I can recommend is that hyou install from the alternate install cd with the onboard card disabled
<hammer123> autoclean is a program?
<h1st0> afaik2: Search for your laptop model on the forums.
<Pelo> hitomaro,  maybe someone else can recommend a better method but that is all I have
<Pelo> hammer123,  are you short on  hdd space ?
<marin> i dont understan?????????
<hammer123> i have only 10gb allocated for ubuntu
<vocx> hammer123, read the manual page for "apt-get" so you know how to clean the cache. And don't mess with Linux filesystem. Don't go deleting random files if you feel like it.
<hitomaro> Pelo, I've tried that and IndyGunFreak and I were trying to get that to work during the summer, that does not work at all unfortunately
<h1st0> hammer123: no its not a program just an option for apt to clean out /var/apt/cache
<dystopianray> marin: what don't you understand?
<Pelo> marin, you donT' undertand what ?
<Pelo> hitomaro,  then try againg when gutsy comes out , that's all I can offer
<MeRodent> marin, we have problems with mindreading here so you'll need to explain the problem.
<Flats> ne1 familiar with the modprobe usbserial vendor=xxx product=xxx  statement?
<hammer123> hey i dun have /var/apt
<hitomaro> Pelo, ok thanks for the help though
* vocx mindreads MeRodent "He is correct"
<robj232323_> anyone in here
<marin> i dont understand...u say to me????couse i indonesian people
* MeRodent suggests vocx mindreads this then.
<hammer123> but i have /var/cache
<h1st0> hammer123: right you have /var/cache/apt  just run sudo apt-get autoclean
<h1st0> hammer123: instead of delet ing them yourself
<hammer123> ok let me try
<robj232323_> hey i'm new to linux and need help installing adobe flashplayer
<h1st0> hammer123: Also check /var/log for any big log files.  Maybe somethign starting going log crazy.
<Pelo> marin, ok what is your native language ?
<h1st0> !flash > robj232323_
<dystopianray> !id
<robj232323_> i don't know how to navigate to a file in terminal
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<h1st0> robj232323_: read the pm from ubotu
<bushwakko> what does it mean when I get "GRUB" and thats all
<osmosis> Can someone please look at this explain to me how  /dev/sda1 is created?  http://www.marlow.dk/site.php/tech/usbkeys
<MeRodent> robj232323_, what file do you want to navigate to?
<h1st0> robj232323_: Also what version of ubuntu are you running.
<CTho> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<CTho> where do i go from here?
<robj232323_> ./flashplayer that was downloaded to my desktop
<CTho> i've already removed the ATI packages.
<robj232323_> ubuntu feisty
<org_> Ok, so i did what it says in the tutorials of changing the splash screen.. and I've erased the file.so of the kubuntu also, and changed my splash to #1 which was ubuntu.so splash. I rebooted. and It's still popping "Kubuntu" Splash screen for me!
<MeRodent> robj232323_,  it's at ~/Desktop/
<h1st0> robj232323_: 64bit or 32bit?
<robj232323_> 32
<MeRodent> robj232323_, and the case is important.
<h1st0> robj232323_: no need for adobes player its already in the repos
<hitomaro> hey does anyone know how the terminal code for automatix?
<Pelo> org_, go in synaptic and uninstall kubuntu splash
<marin> if you said with me used dalam indonesia???
<h1st0> robj232323_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree      do that in a terminal
<dystopianray> hitomaro: don't use automatix
<omegaweopon> There is definately something wrong.  My live cd (all four of them) aren't running the partition manager
<dystopianray> !id | marin
<ubotu> marin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hammer123> can i remove all files under /var/log?
<robj232323_> why can't i view certain web pages if flashplayer is already in repos
<h1st0> !automatix > hitomaro
<h1st0> hitomaro: what are you trying to do that you think you need automatix for?
<dystopianray> robj232323_: did you actually install it?
<p> What is the short way to install Mozilla-Firefox 32bit in and amd64 system?
<j0hn> Pelo, I haven't been able to find the two that you suggested. I tried Synaptic and the "Add/Remove Programs"
<robj232323_> no that's what i'm trying to do
<marin> #ubuntu_id
<hitomaro> h1st0, to install my video card driver
<esoterik> >omegaweapon does it hang at scanning devices?
<h1st0> p: probably use wine and install the windows version.  I would search the forums though many have done it.
* nomaS is away: me fui asi que nos vemos luego :)
<h1st0> hitomaro: what kind of video card?
<Pelo> j0hn, remind me what that was ?
<vocx> !away > nomaS
<omegaweopon> esoterik: why yes, yes it does
<j0hn> Pelo, gedit and nvu
<dystopianray> robj232323_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Nutubuntu> Sorry to have to ask about this - but I need to have Internet Explorer available. Do I simply apt-get install wine, or is there more to it than just that?
<p> h1st0, cool. But, can I use lib32?
<marin> maksudxx
<Pelo> j0hn,  gedit is in the accessories menu, it's the default text editor for gnome
<hitomaro> nvidia 7600gs, I'm having problems with ubuntu recognizing it since my onboard is giving it a lot of errors, the only way I've managed to use my videocard with ubuntu was through automatix
<esoterik> i had the same issue, it was a bad mbr on the disk, had to format it with lilo instead of grub using the alternate live cd
<h1st0> hitomaro: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager  will install your video card drivers no need for automatix.
<dystopianray> Nutubuntu: there is much more too it than that, you can't just install IE in wine
<Pelo> marin,   type   /join #ubuntu-id
<j0hn> Pelo, ooh, i thought that name sounded familiar
<Scunizi> Nutubuntu, do you need it to access a site that's available only to ie?
<Nutubuntu> Scunizi,  yes :(
<fachry> aq bingungggggggggg
<h1st0> p: Just look on the forums many have done it and the way I recomended may not be the best.
<omegaweopon> Alternate live CD?
<h1st0> p: www.ubuntuforums.org
<hitomaro> h1st0, I just tried that, I couldn't get my computer to boot after that on both onboard and videocard.
<Nutubuntu> dystopianray,  thanks ... I'll research it then
<p> thanks
<dystopianray> Nutubuntu: look at ies4linux
<Nutubuntu> dystopianray,  will do
<Pelo> j0hn, gedit does syntax coloring thing,   and it seems that nvu is no longer availalbe in the repos try here www.getdeb.net
<marin> aq gak ngertiiiiiiiiiiiii????bantu aq????tolooooooooong
<Pelo> marin,   type   /join #ubuntu-id
<dystopianray> !id | marin
<ubotu> marin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<h1st0> hitomaro: hrm.. well it should work.  All it does is install the nvidia driver.
<Scunizi> Nutubuntu, sometimes you can use "ie4linux".  google it.. Otherwise the other way is to install winXX in a VM.  That's what I had to do.. running win2kpro in VMware server.
<h1st0> hitomaro: automatix isn't supported here you'll have to ask them.
<marin> ngak bsa dah aq cba????
<hitomaro> whats wrong with that program?
<org_> I got a major problem, I fixed my xorg.conf really good. but every single time I reboot Something weird happens. (I got into a login screen which is blinking with an error in top of it) then it goes into a full blank screen and after a sec a window pops that says "ubuntu is now running in low graphics mode" options are, Configure | Cancel | Continue... If i continue the login screen back again and then it will go to that window another time, the only way to go
<org_>  to X server is to configure then pick "nvidia" and after that im in an X with bad resulotion. and not really configured well. even i can't run games with that xorg.conf, then i change it once again "And another time same thing happen" help pls.
<esoterik> sorry not live, its a text based alternate installer
<dystopianray> !id | marin
<ubotu> marin: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Nutubuntu> Scunizi,  thanks. I'd rather not go the VM route unless I absolutely must ... will look at ie4linux
<esoterik> thats the only format that worked for me to get it readable
<Pelo> hitomaro, it's very buggy and cansauses many problems for some persons
<j0hn> Pelo, do you know of anything that can do more than just syntax highlighting? I've become addicting on code suggestion stuff (such as when you're typing, a menu appears of commands, or syntax, etc)
<Scunizi> Nutubuntu, are they work sites?
<MeRodent> who looks after ubotu? Can we get the join command appended to the channels for each language?
<Pelo> j0hn,  not realy I don'T code
<Nutubuntu> Scunizi,  yes again.
<h1st0> org_: what version of ubuntu?
<dystopianray> Nutubuntu: you'll need to use a VM if you want ie7 support
<omegaweopon> Oh hey, It loaded
<Pelo> j0hn,  you can give google a try
<j0hn> Pelo, ok. thanks anyways
<Nutubuntu> dystopianray,  I can live without IE 7
<marin> crax?????g bsa dah q cba?????
<hammer123> Pelo: i extracted the devede file, and run the install.sh under root...so where it is installed and how to run the app?
<esoterik> john did you try Geany?
<dystopianray> can somebody kick marin over to #ubuntu-id ??
<j0hn> esoterik, I'll look into it
<Scunizi> Nutubuntu, same here.. VM is easy and works great.. I only get into my xp partition when I play.
<marin> #ubuntu-id
<Pelo> hammer123, you should get a menu entry in sound/video if not  the command is devede
<MeRodent> marin, /join #ubuntu-id
<hammer123> no i don't have in the menu entry
<Nutubuntu> Scunizi, dystopianray - basically I need to be able to hit one IE-only site, in a single session at a time -- everything else I do, I can do in firefox
<Flats> Is there a way to tell after you run modprobe usbserial vendor=XXX product=XXX what your evice is called in the /dev folder?
<dystopianray> Nutubuntu: have you tried changing your useragent?
<vocx> j0hn, there is a master IDE thread in ubuntuforums.org in the programming talk section. Anjuta, Code::blocks, Geany, Scite, IDLE, SPE, Eclipse, Netbeans, Notepad++ in wine, a lot...
<h1st0> Nutubuntu: you can change your useragent or even install ie with wine
<esoterik> nut did you try using a proxy?
<dystopianray> Flats: dmesg maybe
<Scunizi> Nutubuntu, that's a pain.. I have 3 sites that are M$ ie only.
<Pelo> hammer123, it is possible that the entry just didnT' update you can make one later using main menu in the prefs menu ,  for now you can start it with alt_f2   just type devede
<org_> h1st0, gutsy >_< but there they dont know... its weird problem
<h1st0> Scunizi: Nutubuntu So install ie with wine
<Nutubuntu> dystopianray,  yes. That workaround won't do it -- has to be IE and Javascript. May or may not work even then ... I'm not sure whether it needs the .NET framework, suspect it might.
<h1st0> org_: you have to join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy talk
<Scunizi> h1st0, you need .net and won't work
<hammer123> it says that i have to uninstall the earlier mplayer which i installed...how do i uninstall it? it does not want to remove from add/remove program
<Xitium> question for ya'll i'm starting vnc4server with -rfbport 5903 but everytime it starts it uses 5901 any ideas?
<Pelo> hammer123,  did you install devede or are you still trying to ?
<marin> q g gertiiiii????gmana sihhhhhhhh????????????????????????????????????????????
<prestosd_> Hey, what's the key shortcut for switching desktop
<Pelo> marin,   click on this   #ubuntu-id
<prestosd_> s
<prestosd_> need it fast!
<hammer123> i install devede and try to run it, it says i must install mplayer & mencoder...then i extract that file and read in the README, it says i must remove earlier version, so now I did sudo apt-get remove mplayer...
<prestosd_> Please!
<dystopianray> prestosd_: ctrl+tab ?
<MeRodent> marin, Macam di "/join #ubunut-id"
<prestosd_> nope
<broken> Anyone know how to solve this issue with xlib6g missing?
<marin> dah tpi g bsa??????????????????
<prestosd_> broken, install it
<MeRodent> marin, Macam di "/join #ubuntu-id"
<broken> prestosd_: how?
<hammer123> marin, type command itu
<marin> dmana tooo??????????
<prestosd_> broken, console type sudo apt-get xlib6g
<dystopianray> somebody kick marin already
<prestosd_> wait
<Pelo> hammer123,  join me in #pelo please
<hammer123> type dimana u type message anda
<prestosd_> no
<dystopianray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<prestosd_> add install before xlib6g
<vocx> ops can you gently kick user marin
<Pelo> !ops | marin hep him to #ubuntu-id
<ubotu> marin hep him to #ubuntu-id: please see above
<broken> prestosd_: i've already tried that, but eh what the heck i'll do it again.
<nixternal> marin: please control yourself
<omegaweopon> Well hallelujah I just had to wait FOREVER was all
<MeRodent> omegaweopon, all things come to those who wait it is said.
<broken> Package xlib6g is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<broken> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<broken> is only available from another source
<broken> Oops sorry for that.
<omegaweopon> Fair enough!
<marin> kok g bsa22......q jdi bgunggggggg
<zero> can somebody help me with a problem with x in ubuntu gutsy?
<broken> Basically what Im looking for is a guitar tuner tha works through your mic, I used to use AP Tuner when I had windows but I haven't been able to find a program that does that.
<dystopianray> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<omegaweopon> Woah, just looking at all the stuff I have running on the live cd makes me want to rething my computer habits
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.164.236.93]  by nixternal
* marin was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> marin: /join #ubuntu-id please
<vocx> zero, NO. Gutsy is not welcome here.
<Xitium> question for ya'll i'm starting vnc4server with -rfbport 5903 but everytime it starts it uses 5901 any ideas?
<mmkassem> zero join #ubuntu+1
<MeRodent> !gutsy | zero
<ubotu> zero: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ghost> how can I make it so that this command " echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward; iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<ghost> " is applied always, or at least at startup
<timbo__> hello
<citrusflavord> pelo i heard if you install xorg the load times sync up with the original zelda for the nes, is this true?
<h1st0> ghost: why don't you just edit the ip_forward file and save it
<thoreauputic> ghost: put it in /etc/rc.local
<dystopianray> ghost: /etc/sysctl.conf
<broken> Anyone know a good guitar tuner that uses mic input :/
<xjkx> booting ubuntu 7.04 livecd i had an error like no such user/module layer or something wtf
<zero> i joined +1...anybody else there?
<jshriver> how do you unzip all the files in a directory?
<jshriver> tried unzip *.zip
<Pelo> citrusflavord,  no idea
<jshriver> but it gives me errors
<dystopianray> jshriver: for x in *.zip ; do unzip $x ; done
<timbo__> I have intel high definition audio, and i was wondering why when i play songs it sounds like my left speaker is blown up but when im in vista it sounds fine
<ghost> you guys gave me two differnt conf files which one should I use
<ghost> rc.local or sysctl.conf
<dystopianray> ghost: /etc/sysctl.conf
<broken> timbo__: probably because of pcm
<thoreauputic> ghost: yes sysctl is better
<ghost> ok, and just append the line?
<ghost> thanks
<dystopianray> ghost: have a look in the file and you'll see what you need to do
<timbo__> pcm?
<h1st0> timbo__: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<timbo__> i think its fiesty
<hitomaro> --replace? how do I use go to run and replace vga with compiz again?
<timbo__> 7.4 or whatever
<broken> When I usually had that staticy sound it was due to my PCM in "alsamixer" being set to 100.
<ghost> I have nothing uncommented ni this file so ill just append to the bottom
<dystopianray> ghost: read the commented parts
<xjkx> omg this channel has too many messages :/
<h1st0> timbo__: cat /etc/issue
<Y3k> I think i killed sudo, when i type "sudo" it gives me usage:, but when i do anything like "sudo apt-get update" it gives me nothing at all
<hitomaro> xjkx, can you help me out?
<vocx> xjkx, welcome. And be patient.
<wastrel> sudo
<wastrel> Y3k: how did you break it?
<h1st0> Y3k: well sudo by itself should just give you usage
<xjkx> hitomaro, whats your problem
<Y3k> it did, but i can't do any commands with sudo
<timbo__> 7.04
<wastrel> Y3k: are you in the admin group?
<h1st0> timbo__: is this just in one application that audio sounds like that?
<Xitium> question for ya'll i'm starting vnc4server with -rfbport 5903 but everytime it starts it uses 5901 any ideas?
<timbo__> no
<ghost> dystopianray, I dont see what your telling me too look for, so I verbose pasted the console entery that i posted earlyer. WIll that be run at launch?
<timbo__> all my audioplayers make that sound
<dystopianray> ghost: did you read the sysctl.conf file?
<Y3k> wastrel, doubt it, if i do "apt-get update" it gives me permission denied
<ghost> yes
<h1st0> timbo__: well have you tried vlc an audio player that uses a different backend?
<timbo__> yes
<wastrel> Y3k: "groups"
<geezone> Anyone know if i can export firefox website to a folder or a file.
<ghost> there is not much to it
<h1st0> timbo__: hrm...
<timbo__> one min
<hitomaro> xjkx, how do I start compiz? It's been a while? do I go to run and type --replace?
<ghost> # Uncomment the next line to enable packet forwarding for IPv4
<ghost>  ?
<wastrel> Y3k: is this the first user you created during the installation
<h1st0> timbo__: check alsamixer make sure the levels aren't cranked then maybe look at the message from ubotu
<Y3k> yea
<dystopianray> ghost: yes, but the iptables command has to be done elsewhere
<h1st0> !sound > timbo__
<esoterik> hitomaro - f2 compiz --replace
<hitomaro> thanks
<ghost> ok
<Y3k> although i did add it to another group... which might have changed the group it was supposed to be in
<ghost> so what do I need to do
<h1st0> hitomaro: compiz --replace
<wastrel> Y3k: so are you in the admin group?
<Y3k> how do i check?
<gogeta> heh i have the compiz fusion panel
<marrabld> hitomaro: you may need
<marrabld> compiz --replace -c emerald &
<gogeta> no need for comands
<rocky_> whats the bottom thing called thats on your desktop like what mac has
<wastrel> Y3k: "groups"
<h1st0> ghost: remove the # at he front of the next line to uncomment it.
<wii> when i run beryl the decorations are not there.how do i solve thins?
<h1st0> rocky_: kicker?
<ToddED1> hey guys, how do i get the songs off an Ipod using Ubuntu?
<Y3k> wastrel, no
<h1st0> wii: emerald --replace
<thoreauputic> ghost: if you put that in your iptables script and run it on connect, it will always run anyway
<gogeta> pluf it in
<h1st0> wii: join #ubuntu-effects for support
<gogeta> LOL
<h1st0> ToddED1: gtkpod
<rocky_> not sure what it is
<tetrach> how do i move files into a folder that wont let me
<h1st0> !ipod | ToddED1
<ubotu> ToddED1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<rocky_> how do i get it?
<timbo__> it goes away when its lower but now i can hardly hear it
<wastrel> Y3k: reboot into recovery mode and add yourself back to admin :/
<timbo__> lol
<h1st0> tetrach: what folder are you tyring to move them to?
<Y3k> wastrel, alright thanks
<h1st0> timbo__: check alsamixer
<ToddED1>  i want to get the tracks OFF the ipod, not onto
<xjkx> hitomaro, compiz-start?
<tetrach> mozilla plugins
<geezone> Question can help or  dose anyone know how or if i can export the bookmarks of firefox out to a file or folder ..
<dystopianray> ToddED1: gtkpod
<tetrach> trying to get flash to work i am folling instructions
<h1st0> xjkx: its compiz --replace
<ToddED1> dystopianray: thanks
<ghost> thoreauputic, can you elaborate? where can i find my iptables script and do i need to change the command?
<h1st0> !flash > tetrach
<Nubbie> hey guys, quick question, how do i change the command to put my computer to sleep? is there a gconf key or something?
<kahrytan> ToddED1, default music app for ubuntu screws up playlist on ipods.
<thoreauputic> geezone: sure - they are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/default* as an html file
<dystopianray> geezone: you do it in the organize bookmarks part of firefox
<h1st0> Nubbie: System > Administration > Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<geezone> ok thanks..
<ToddED1> thank you kahrytan
<thoreauputic> ghost: you find your iptables script wherever you created it :)
<kahrytan> ToddED1, then just mount the ipod. you can access the music on the drive.
<robj232323> i'm new and starting to feel like I suck at this... how do I install plug-ins for firefox?
<ghost> thoreauputic i guess i need to make one then
<h1st0> Nubbie: system > preferences sry
<rocky_> is it called  kicker? its a bottom icon that moves around so your desktop is clean
<esoterik> tools>addons in firfox
<kahrytan> ToddED1, Oddly named files but their all music files if you look deeper
<h1st0> robj232323: what addons?
<dystopianray> robj232323: usually you just click the plugin download links and firefox directrs you through isntalling them
<EviL_SmUrF> if i have a network drive, how the heck do i get access to it through a screen that doesnt show "network"  like there is under the places menu in gnome
<thoreauputic> ghost: I put mine in /etc/iptables.up - but you could put it in /usr/local/bin for example
<Nubbie> h1st0: no, how do i change the command ubuntu uses to sleep the computer... the one it ships with is broken, and i've found one that successfully sleeps my computer and resumes it.
<EviL_SmUrF> all it shows is the folders under /
<Nubbie> so i could go to system > quit... > sleep
<EviL_SmUrF> and i dont know how to get to a SMB shared drive from there
<h1st0> Nubbie: So not the shortcut but the actual command it issues?
<robj232323> plug-in for adobe flash
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: you can use smbmount to mount the drive
<Nubbie> h1st0: precisely.
<dystopianray> robj232323: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<h1st0> Nubbie: hrm.. no idea on that one.
<h1st0> Nubbie: That would be something with acpi but i'm not sure if there is a conf in /etc/
<EviL_SmUrF> Is there an applet in ubuntu to mount a drive?
<h1st0> EviL_SmUrF: gnome has one
<Y3k> wastrel, ok it's probably fixed, thanks
<Nubbie> EviL_SmUrF: yeah, it's installed by default.
<kahrytan> ToddED1, you should get better music player :-P
<Nutubuntu> Sound question. Last night sound worked fine. Today it's as if it's muted - barely audible. Alsamixer looks OK. What do I check next?
<Spydi> test
<thoreauputic> Spydi: failed
<Spydi> htd
<wastrel> Nutubuntu: physical connections to the speakers?
<h1st0> Nutubuntu: the volume control on by the clock
<h1st0> Nutubuntu: Is this a laptop?
<hammer123> Nutubuntu : is the volume up?
<Nutubuntu> h1st0,  volume control is on and up to about 80%. It's a desktop. wastrel, physical connex look OK; didn't change anything that I can think of. Volume's up, hammer123
<EviL_SmUrF> man i just cant figure this out. what i would like to do is create a folder named "G" under /media/  which goes to //homelaptop/G
<xjkx> where do i get the md5sum of the isos
<h1st0> EviL_SmUrF: well you would need to make the folder sudo mkdir /media/G  and then add the mount to /etc/fstab
<pyrak> anyone know how to disable the history on totem movie player?
<h1st0> !fstab > EviL_SmUrF
<lImItaO> bye
<thoreauputic> xjkx: try releases.ubuntu.com
<h1st0> pyrak: don't watch pr0n
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: sudo ln -s /homelaptop/G /media/G
<pyrak> or perhaps know of a better movie player that'll allow me to go fullscreen in website-embedded movie players without having to start from the beginning again
<EviL_SmUrF> So theres no easy way of doing this in ubuntu that doesnt involve having to open up the terminal and/or mess with config files?
<pyrak> like how windows media lets you when you double-click
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: you need root privs to add anything to /media
<h1st0> EviL_SmUrF: You could do it all in gui but you still have to edit a file to tell it what you want it to do.
<robj232323> since ubuntu is better with hardware, can i install my harddrive on dissimalar hardware?
<pyrak> right now the only reason i ever boot windows is for pron, so it'd be nice to fix these things so i dont have to
<dystopianray> robj232323: yes
<advancedonsite> hi guys & any girls too..... i was wondering if anyone knows which IRC channel is Ubuntu programming
<dystopianray> robj232323: you may need a new xorg.conf but it should otherwise be fine
<robj232323> thanks
<underwatercow> How do I get the Keep daemon to stay running without leaving Keep minimized
<thoreauputic> advancedonsite: it depends
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: what sort of programming?
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: by //homelaptop/G did you mean as a network shared folder
<vocx> advancedonsite, #ubuntu-programming it is sleeping right now
<Flats> Ok on the PPPD I'm getting close, I send ATZ^M OK  expect OK  ALARM Gconf server is not in use shutting down?  What is gconf server?
<pyrak> anyone can shed some insight on my totem issues?
<advancedonsite> well im trying to learn linux gui programming but im stuck not knowing what to start with
<ghost> thoreauputic, do you have do to anything to make the script run at boot?
<robj232323> anyone know how i can map a network drive to a different network?
<advancedonsite> i know OOP PHP and i came from visual C++
<altf2o> advancedonsite: depending on which language you know, there's several toolkits to use.
<h1st0> EviL_SmUrF: editing a config file is a must because you can't just will your computer to do something.  The only reason we explain on here to do it throught he terminal is its easier than saying click here and there then move the mouse here etc...
<advancedonsite> ok what would you suggest
<altf2o> if you know C++, there's always QT. Or you can use gtkmm for C++ w/ the GTK+ toolkit.
<thoreauputic> ghost: I don't run it at boot - I run it from /etc/dhcp3/ with an exit hook
<EviL_SmUrF> Okay let me rephrase maybe. I'm not trying to sound dumb or anything lol. What I want to do, is:  Within Windows XP, I can open up My Computer, to Tools - Mount Network Drive, type in the path, and itll create a new drive and give it a letter, say X, that then goes to a network shared folder. I would like to do the same thing in Ubuntu.
<advancedonsite> would i be stuck in a gnome environment or stuck in KDE env or will they be compatiable with both
<EviL_SmUrF> the network shared folder is on an NTFS drive
<ghost> so what should I do
<thoreauputic> ghost: you probably need to look at some iptables howtos :)
<wastrel> iptable
<h1st0> EviL_SmUrF: you can click on Places > Network and mount a network drive that way
<altf2o> advancedonsite: i run plenty of applications using the QT toolkit while using the GNOME environment.
<thoreauputic> ghost: there's one on the ubuntu wiki
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: gnome and kde are compatible
<overclucker> ok, so the ln -s command may be disregarded
<sid> I have a music player attached to my desktop via USB, and it's charging like that. But I want to sleep, and my Desktop is loud. Is there a way to turn off most of my machine, but keep the USB ports working sot he music player charges?
<dedi> my system feels pretty slow and i want to find out why. looking for a howto or guide but have no idea where to start
<pyrak> anyone know of a way to disable the history in totem?
<advancedonsite> i was once told running QT on gnome is memory intensive because it has to load QT library
<advancedonsite> is this BS or what
<pyrak> or a diff video program that i can use to watch embedded website vids?
<ghost> thoreaputic ok that sounds good thanks
<pyrak> (is this no totem?)
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: it does have to load the QT library, but it's hardly memory intensive
<advancedonsite>  would you recommend QT to start?
<dystopianray> sure
<altf2o> advancedonsite: it wouldn't matter unless you've got very little RAM.
<advancedonsite> where would i find this QT IDE
<pyrak> i'd like to be able to double-click a video on a webpage and have it go fullscreen
<advancedonsite> i got a gig of ram
<altf2o> only reason then is because you have BOTH libraries resident in memory.
<advancedonsite> i should be ok then
<timbo__> is there an easy way to get beryl manager on startup?
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: closest thing to a QT IDE is kdevelop
<altf2o> sure, i do just fine w/ the same.
<hammer123> Pelo...if u still around, i will ask u later for some questions on devede....now i have to run
<astro76> advancedonsite, definitely kdevelop
<advancedonsite> ok im going to try kdevelop that out thanks
<vocx> hammer123, Pelo left indeed.
<hammer123> ooo
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: kdevelop is a KDE IDE
<altf2o> isn't there a "QT Designer" ? I thought there was much more for QT than KDevelop.
<hammer123> thanks...
<overclucker> !samba > EviL_SmUrF
<EviL_SmUrF> Okay, I see the "Connect to server" under File within the Network browser. I do that and now G shows up just fine. What is the absolute path for where this G is in the network browser? IE /mnt/G or something
<astro76> altf2o, pretty sure you can do everything from kdevelop
<advancedonsite> thanks
<altf2o> yeah, i do like it.
<marrabld> altlf20:QTdesigner isnt a full IDE just help build the GUI's
<sid> anyone?
<trakinas> has anyone ever used the html editor screem?
<Nubbie> pyrak: use miro.
<ToddED1> hey, whoever mentioned GTKPOD
<dystopianray> ToddED1: that might have been me
<ToddED1> hey... i cant load this ipod
<ToddED1> on gtk
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: do you mean the location of the folder, or the location in the network browser?
<dystopianray> ToddED1: what sort of ipod is it?
<DerangedDingo> ToddED1: What generation iPod?
<ToddED1> 4gb nano
<dystopianray> ToddED1: what generation nano?
<ToddED1> how do i find out what generation
<DerangedDingo> ToddED1: What does it look like?
<dougdew> Ubuntu 7.04. Was working just fine. Then (probably after an update of the system), neither Firefox nor wget can connect to any servers via http. ping of the same servers works fine. Has anybody seen this problem before?
<dystopianray> ToddED1: when did you buy it?
<ToddED1> haha its blue!
<advancedonsite> one last thing what programming language do the ubuntu programmers build ubuntu in?
<EviL_SmUrF> overclucker: the location of the folder I just added in the network browser
<dystopianray> ToddED1: is it one of those ugly short and fat ones?
<EviL_SmUrF> it shows up as "G" under network browser, but what is that path of the G that it shows there
<thoreauputic> advancedonsite: several :)
<altf2o> advancedonsite: from what i see, damn near everything.
<ToddED1> beginning of this year
<Nubbie> EviL_SmUrF: open up nautilus, file > connect to server.
<advancedonsite> lol
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: did u use the command suggested above, to create it?
<ToddED1> skinny one
<DerangedDingo> ToddED1: Does it have the Anodized Aluminum case, or the chrome background, or can it do coverflow?
<thoreauputic> advancedonsite: python seems to one favourite
<ToddED1> its aluminum
<EviL_SmUrF> overclucker: no, I used "Connect to server" under the network browser.
<dystopianray> ToddED1: it should work then
<DerangedDingo> back*
<trakinas> ToddED1: have you tried gtkpod?
<vocx> advancedonsite, which "ubuntu programmers"? Ubuntu applications are programed in whatever their authors want, but the Ubuntu distribution uses python tools to facilitate integrating things.
<c0rrupt0r> im trying to install second life on my ubuntu 7.04 feisty and i get a window creation error any clues?
<Nubbie> try banshee...
<ToddED1> when i plug it in to the laptop, the default application opens up
<advancedonsite> ahhh thanks vocx
<Enric1> is ubuntu really good ?
<ToddED1> i think its rhythm box
<dystopianray> Enric1: yes
<c0rrupt0r> loves ubuntu
<Nubbie> Enric1: no it's horrible, but we use it anyways.
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: well you could check for /media/G, or /mnt/G
<advancedonsite> Enric1 are you kidding? its the best thing since SEX
<IanLiu> What are the new things for the upcoming Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Enric1: no, it sucks - that's why we are all here to complain ;p
<DerangedDingo> by the way, can anyone help me with the vga values for my GRUB menu.lst? my TTY's have a messed up font size and I was told that would fix it. I have a 1280x1024 resolution... and on Edgy they were fine
<EviL_SmUrF> thats the thing thats goofy
<EviL_SmUrF> neither show up there
<EviL_SmUrF> i *thought* it would be put under /mnt/
<Nubbie> Enric1: advancedonsite's views don't represent all of our views on sex. sex is better than ubuntu.
<Kanuha> when I do an "sudo apt-get install -d filename" where is the file downloaded
<EviL_SmUrF> I can view all the files under G, but i dont know where the path is that it put it at
<altf2o> Enric1: a lot of things about Ubuntu are great. It's a very nice distro. and IMHO, is making the most steps towards creating a nice end user experience.
<advancedonsite> depends on with who Nubbie im sure certain women would change your mind
<Nubbie> EviL_SmUrF: read a guide about the unix file structure, it will help you out.
<wastrel> EviL_SmUrF:  look in /media/
<trakinas> ToddED1: try gtkpod. i prefer it foir handling ipods
<Enric1> been thinking about installing it
<ToddED1> pweeese help me... its my nieces ipod, and my wifey wants the songs off it, if i dont get this i could be killed
<Nubbie> advancedonsite: i've never had sex with these women. sounds like you've had some rough experiences.
<trakinas> my sister has the same model as you and it worked wonderfully
<ToddED1> im trying gtkpod
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: and this is a mounted disk, or just  a folder?
<vocx> Nubbie, advancedonsite totally off topic!
<Nubbie> ToddED1: try banshee.
<ToddED1> how can i get rid of rythmbox?
<advancedonsite> no im just comparing my love of ubuntu and nothing can compare
<dystopianray> ToddED1: gtkpod should work, what is it doing to indicate failure?
<ToddED1> Nubbie:  i tried banshee too
<Nubbie> ToddED1: its difficult. i wouldn't bother.
<trakinas> ToddED1: it will probably work. you will just have to select colour and size. =P
<EviL_SmUrF> overclucker: It is a shared out network drive on a Windows XP machine
<c0rrupt0r> i am trying to install second life on my Ubuntu 7.04 feisty and i get a window creation error any clues?
<EviL_SmUrF> samba services are working great, its seeing it fine and I can view all the files and folders on it in network browser
<ToddED1> trak, i selected six gen blue nano
<dystopianray> c0rrupt0r: 'install' ? you just unpack a tarball and run it
<trakinas> c0rrupt0r: sl sucks. you should be happy! =P
<trakinas> jk
<trakinas> i cant help
<altf2o> Enric1: you could do what i did, i got a trial of VMWare Workstation, created a virtual machine w/ Ubuntu 7.04 (it's what i'm currently using).
<trakinas> :/
<netham45> does anyone know a program like Xdmx for Ubuntu? Xdmx has some glitches I can't seem to overcome.
<altf2o> i simply lack the hardware to install it on it's own machine, so this is what i'm using until then.
<dystopianray> netham45: what is Xdmx?
<owen1> how to burn a folder into a dvd/cd?
<c0rrupt0r> lol maybe i am lucky then. just a buddy of mine wanted me to install it so its no big deal thanks for your help lol
<trakinas> ToddED1: if im not wrong, it shows like (blue 4gb etc...)
<c0rrupt0r> or
<Nubbie> netham45: explain what xdmx is...
<dystopianray> c0rrupt0r: what video card do you have>?
<Kanuha> when I do an "sudo apt-get install -d ndiswrapper-common" where is the file downloaded
<c0rrupt0r> i should say tarball and run it
<netham45> Xdmx is a tool that lets you have a multihead setup across a network.
<Enric1> altf2co: thats what I am thinking 2
<dystopianray> Kanuha: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ToddED1> ok i got it.. sorry, the default home/ipod was the wrong mount point
<Ahadiel> It is possible to manually scan for wireless AP's with Network-manager?
<ToddED1> not home... media
<netham45> !info xdmx
<ubotu> xdmx: Distributed Multihead X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.0-3ubuntu8 (feisty), package size 780 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: well you could type sudo fdisk -l | grep G , duno if that's relevent though
<netham45> !xdmx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdmx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ToddED1> its actually media/Homes ipod
<advancedonsite> hey corruptor which ver of wine
<ToddED1> for some reason
<owen1> how to burn a folder on dvd/cd?
<dystopianray> ToddED1: it should automatically detect the ipod location
<c0rrupt0r> im not to sure im running a crappy hp pavilion 7940 for now till i get the pc im building finished. also this video card is built into the board so it really sucks
<Y3k> how do i go from gdm straight to just terminal?
<ToddED1> dystopianray:  yup i see the songs now
<dystopianray> Y3k: ctrl+alt+f1
<ToddED1> thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-98-203-27-14.hsd1.fl.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Nubbie> owen1: Places > CD/DVD Creator.... or install gnome-baker
<advancedonsite> are you at a command prompt
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: just checking, but is the disk physically attached to your computer?
<Y3k> dystopianray, thanks
<ToddED1> how can i sync the ipod with a folder
<Kanuha> dystopianray, thx, found it. Is it safe to delete these files to get space back on the hard drive?
<Enric1> altf2o: Vmware is great !!  .. no more rebuilds
<advancedonsite>  wine --version
<DerangedDingo> Can anyone help me with the vga values for my GRUB menu.lst? I have a 1280x1024 resolution and my font in the TTY's is too big. It goes off screen
<owen1> Nubbie: ok, i thought burning is out of the box in ubuntu!
<dystopianray> Kanuha: try: sudo apt-get autoclean
<dystopianray> owen1: it is
<Kanuha> dystopianray, thx I will try it
<altf2o> Enric1: it's a great tool. I'm running Ubuntu (trying out new KDE) currently w/ almost full "special effects" on, and it's incredibly responsive.
<advancedonsite> theres nero for linux also
<advancedonsite> how is that new KDE
<dystopianray> the only reason to use nero for linux is hddvd and blu-ray
<altf2o> if i didn't have the unfortunate displeasure of seeing my host OS start button, it would feel like this is the host OS.
<Nubbie> owen1: it is out of the box....
<owen1> dystopianray: Nubbis just told me to get cd/dvd creator or gnome-baker...
<RiM> Any C programmers out there?
<altf2o> advancedonsite: i'm a fan thus far, very nice IMO.
<dystopianray> owen1: use cd/dvd creator
<ToddED1> cmon guys, you dont want to hear about a wife that killed her husband cause he didnt get the songs off an Ipod!!!
<ToddED1> hehe
<owen1> dystopianray: what is it?
<dystopianray> RiM: yes
<c0rrupt0r> wine version 0.9.33
<EviL_SmUrF> overclucker: It's not showing up in the disk list. Yes, this drive is physically connected to the windows xp machine, and shared out from there
<gogeta> i do
<dystopianray> owen1: Places -> cd/dvd creator
<EviL_SmUrF> the ubuntu machine has mounted this shared drive under the network browser
<Nubbie> owen1: please listen carefully... at the top of your screen... press "Places" then "CD/DVD Creator"
<gogeta> we told ya gtkpod
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: to the windows xp machine, not the ubuntu machine?
<owen1> dystopianray: Nubbie I don't have this in my places menu.
<vocx> DerangedDingo, vga values can be found in some posts in the forums, I use vga=792 or 789, I think. 789 is bigger, 792 is smaller,795 even smaller.
<Nubbie> owen1: OR if you want more options and flexibility... then you can install gnome-baker
<dystopianray> ToddED1: didn't you already get gtkpod working?
<Vampier> hi :)
<EviL_SmUrF> yes, its physically connected to the windows xp machine
<Nubbie> owen1: are you sure you have a cd burner.......
<Vampier> I'm new to Ubuntu :P
<advancedonsite> well that wine ver should be ok which version of ubuntu ?
<EviL_SmUrF> and shared out as "G"
<advancedonsite> which ver of second life
<EviL_SmUrF> i have mounted "G" on the ubuntu machine in the network browser
<c0rrupt0r> ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Vampier> how do I switch to SU?
<advancedonsite> su -
<wastrel> sudo -i
<owen1> Nubbie: yes, it's recognizes in 'places->computers'
<EviL_SmUrF> i just dont know where the heck it mounted it *at* in the file structure
<rocky_> i need help
<dystopianray> Vampier: what is SU ?
<dystopianray> oh su
<Vampier> thanks
<trakinas> ToddED1: one sec
<Vampier> :)
<hitomaro> :(
<wastrel> EviL_SmUrF: actually it's not mounted
<ToddED1> ok trakinas
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: have you mounted your smb share?
<rocky_> im looking for a desktop is like icon that move around does any one know what they called?
<wastrel> EviL_SmUrF: unless you used smbmount.  it's a virtual type of thing
<owen1> Nubbie: when i go to 'places->computers' i can see my HP burner.
<wastrel> nautilus handles it
<EviL_SmUrF> hah
<EviL_SmUrF> thank you
<EviL_SmUrF> lol
<gogeta> what rocky
<advancedonsite> corruptor http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4619
<trakinas> ToddED1: 1st result in google. i hope it helps: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/07/how-to-use-gtkpod-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<Nubbie> owen1: type this into nautilus... "burn:///"
<RiM> I'm just starting to use C on linux, have used it on DOS/Windows. But it seems that stuf is not in headers I am used to, also can't find the C header files. I tried to print out OPEN_MAX but system said it was undefined. I #include <limits.h> which is where I thought it was. Then I tried to find limits,h - no luck.
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: c0rrupt0r are you trying to run second life in wine?
<gogeta> do you mean a dock
<owen1> Nubbie: CD-RW/DVD+RW Drive
<c0rrupt0r> SL version 1.18.3.5
<rocky_> mac has it on they desktop
<overclucker> EviL_SmUrF: huh, not sure where, but you could try searching for a unique file on the mount: whereis thatfile
<owen1> Nubbie: ok, 1 sec
<gogeta> you mean a dock
<dystopianray> RiM: have you installed build-essential ?
<ToddED1> trakinas:  i think i got it
<gogeta> thers a few to slect from
<c0rrupt0r> no i have unpacked the linux version of SL
<rocky_> now sure what they are called
<gogeta> kiba-dock uses compiz
<dystopianray> c0rrupt0r: just unpack it and run it
<dystopianray> c0rrupt0r: what video card do you have?
<advancedonsite> corruptor are you trying to run sl in wine
<gogeta> thers a few of them
<owen1> Nubbie: burn:/// is not a valid location.
<c0rrupt0r> i have unpacked it and ran it but then im getting a windows creation error
<EviL_SmUrF> wastrel: okay, now. is there a way of actually physically mounting it *without* having to open up terminal? It is not that I personally am against having to use terminal, it is that i am trying to get my mother to start using ubuntu and she will never go for an OS that she cant just point and click to do things
<Vampier> I <3 Ubuntu :)
<advancedonsite> ahh what is the errors?
<c0rrupt0r> im using the linux version not the windows version
<c0rrupt0r> windows creation error
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: why do you need to mount it? just point and click as you are already doing to view the share
<c0rrupt0r> is what the pop up keeps saying every time i go to run it
<RiM> No, not sure what that is. Also sorry but I can't read your name, it shows up in yellow on my system and I can't read it, sorry
<gogeta> thers kooldoc
<dystopianray> c0rrupt0r: what video card do you have?
<EviL_SmUrF> dystopianray: because MPlayer doesnt use the regular file browser, it uses its own, and doesnt support going into network browser
<wastrel> EviL_SmUrF: install smbmount and add it to /etc/fstab maybe (just a guess, never used fstab for samba stuff)
<switchcat> I'm trying to figure out why my X sometimes freezes/seemingly won't accept keyboard input and how to fix it. (Ubuntu feisty 7.04)...
<eyemean> hello every one
<dystopianray> RiM: you need to install build-essential
<EviL_SmUrF> wastrel: okay, so gnome doesnt have just a file - mount drive or something like Windows XP has?
<owen1> Nubbie: any ideas? i get "burn:///" is not a valid location."
<switchcat> it's currently frozen (the mouse pointer moves but it doesn't accept any mouse button inputs).. and no keyboard inputs seemingly
<switchcat> except the ability to go back to console
<trakinas> awesome
<wastrel> er sbfs
<wastrel> smbfs
<rhelmer> RiM: /usr/include/limits.h is in the package libc6-dev, as dystopianray says you can just install build-essential
<overclucker> dystopianray: everyone needs to install build-essential (;
<eyemean> im going out of my mind trying to compile jbidwatcher-1.0.2.tar.gz for ubuntu 7.04
<advancedonsite> just window creation error no other possible details?
<Nubbie> switchcat: are you using effects, beryl, compiz, etc?
<dystopianray> overclucker: why?
<eyemean> can any1 pls help
<wastrel> EviL_SmUrF: i dunno, i use cli to manage mounts
<RiM> dystopianray, thanks I'll try that
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  any specific problem?
<rockets> !patience |eyemean
<ubotu> eyemean: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gogeta> rocky thers gnome dock
<lee__> I...aaaammm back
<switchcat> no, i don't run any special effects
<RiM> rhelmer thanks for the additional info
<c0rrupt0r> advancedonsite exactly just window creation error no other details
<overclucker> dystopianray: at some point, they will come here asking for one of those packages
<eyemean> yes dr-willis, i cant seem to find the right coommands to compile jbidwatcher-1.0.2.tar.gz for ubuntu 7.04
<eyemean> im very new to linux
<lee__> ok i hav a question about wine..eh either only this one can't be consumed other then by the Pc..eh and I am alergice to it lol
<gogeta> lol eyeman
<switchcat> does anybody have any suggestion of a process that I can kill and restart without having all my X programs stop mid-stream?
<overclucker> dyni know it's notcompletely true, but it seems like it
<eyemean> sorry rockets and ubotu, i didnt mean to come across like that
<gogeta> killall appname
<dystopianray> overclucker: you only install it if you want to compile things, something most people won't do
<gogeta> or ps -A
<gogeta> then find the prosses you wana kill
<gogeta> kil 1234
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  normally you install the various compiler/tools (build-essential package) then unpack the source, then compile it following its docs.
<Dr_willis> eyemean,   You mean to say you are 'totally lost' and dont know where to even begin?
<Dr_willis> !info jbidwatcher
<ubotu> Package jbidwatcher does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lee__> no.. al though the one sight that I want to go to said only avail for xp blabla
<Dr_willis> !find jbidwatcher
<wastrel> jbidwatcher would look like a java proggy
<ubotu> Package/file jbidwatcher does not exist in feisty
<switchcat> gogeta - I know _how_ to kill a process, I'm just trying to figure out if there is one that will make X work again
<lee__> is running gutsy
<eyemean> yes dr_willis, im lost as to where to even start
<TravellingSalesM> hello everyone, i have a question, after two years i wanted to play a game but couldn't find a single good game! could someone introduce me a good online source to check for top linux games?
<overclucker> dystopianray: i know, my staement is completely unsupported \ :
<wastrel> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<dystopianray> lee__: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b RoC_MasterMind!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by thoreauputic
<rhelmer> eyemean: why do you need to compile it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  i would have to say start with the programs homepage on  hope they got some install docs. :0 is it a java program? or C?
<eyemean> no its not in ubuntu list
<rhelmer> eyemean: why not just download the binary .jar ?
<gogeta> www.happypenguin.org
<gogeta> aka linux game tome
<c0rrupt0r> im just going to go about finishing my linux box and get it working great with better graphix and hardware :)
<lee__> Fianl fantasy 11 lol but eh you need a Pc with windows or..a ps2 or x box or I heard of it running on a ps3
<Nubbie> TravellingSalesM: Tremulous, Open Arena, Neverball, Wormux, Enemy Territory, etc.
<gogeta> did someone say ff11
<gogeta> you fail at mmorpg
<advancedonsite> corruptor
<eyemean> rhelmer, i tried the jar file and it just dont work properly, and i have hava installed
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  you are refering to ---------->   http://sourceforge.net/projects/jbidwatcher/  ??
<advancedonsite> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3476167
<rhelmer> eyemean: well you'll need to get help from them i guess.. looks here's a similar program "esniper" in ubuntu already, you might want to try that instead
<owen1> I can't see CD/DVD burner under 'Places'. any ideas?
<c0rrupt0r> takes a peak thanks advancedonsite
<thoreauputic> RoC_MasterMind: OK
<dystopianray> owen1: do you have a cd or dvd burner?
<Dr_willis> eyemean,  if it comes in a java .jar file.. download it, (install the sun java als0) unpack it. java -jar whatever.jar normally
<RoC_MasterMind> thx
<eyemean> thats correct dr_willis
<owen1> dystopianray: yes. and it works under windows.
<Nubbie> owen1: install gnome-baker
<rhelmer> eyemean: did you see http://www.jbidwatcher.com/help/faq.shtml#ans20
<eyemean> rhelmer, didnt realise that, will give that a go now thank you
<rhelmer> eyemean: sure
<owen1> Nubbie: ok, i'll do it now.
<FatMom> I cant get the vsync to works with games, like warsow or et, can we have vsync with linux bin drivers?
<rhelmer> eyemean: if you want to try jbidwatcher again, make sure you have the right version of java as they suggest ^
<lee__> any how, I need to know how wine works and waht prgrams will work, I tried show biz and it never executed, so I exectured it form my machine
<rhelmer> eyemean: since it's java, recompiling is not going to help, java binaries are cross-platform
<arghh2d2> Anyone know if there is a good GUI for apache or any kind of http server?  I'm just not tech'd up enough yet to do it all by command line.
<Dr_willis> http://www.jbidwatcher.com/download/JBidWatcher-1.0.2.jar
<Nubbie> lee__: try google.
<TravellingSalesM> Nubbie: thank you, :D the screenshots are amazing!
<lee__> ahh ok..
<Nubbie> TravellingSalesM: tell your friends.
<DerangedDingo> vocx: Sorry for the late response. I'm coding right now.. I'm searching the forums right now though. thanks
<vocx> DerangedDingo, forgot the question, ha ha
<bullgard4> Does an underscore at the beginning of an identifier have a special meaning?
<dystopianray> bullgard4: what identifier?
<lee__> yeah i just spent an hour my self coding the  ati card
<bullgard4> dystopianray: all identifiers
<dystopianray> bullgard4: where are you seeing these identifiers?
<lee__> hmm now i get this message saying i need to up date..but then it says its up to date lol
<bullgard4> dystopianray: 'identifier' is a well-known term in programming languages. --  I see it in the ACPI specification 3.0b.
<Vampier> jay :)
<Vampier> got ubutnu up and running in vmware within 30 minutes :)
<angel> hi
<advancedonsite> c0rrupt0r  http://signore.wordpress.com/category/linux/
<dystopianray> bullgard4: yes I know about programming language identifiers, but you provided no context, also I don't know anything about the ACPI spec
<Scunizi> arghh2d2, http://www.webmin.com/
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Thank you that you were trying to help me.
<lee__> is there away to test to see if the 3d effects are working on the card?
<advancedonsite> found the issue with window creation errors
<advancedonsite> glxinfo | grep -i direct rendering
<eyemean> rhelmer, are you sure esniper is already  in ubuntu, cant find it in software list
<Dr_willis> !find esniper
<dissection> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop yesterday but it randomly gets stuck. How do I diagnose the problem? Its happening a few times everyday.
<ubotu> Package/file esniper does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> dissection,  what video card for starters. :)
<lee__> Ati x300
<rhelmer> eyemean: oops, sorry it's only in gutsy :(
<dissection> Dr_willis: I have a GeForce but I'm running it as Vesa with all tbe default options
<gogeta> LOL
<rhelmer> eyemean: i should've checked that
<gogeta> try installing the nivida drivers
<eyemean> rhelmer that ok
<Dr_willis> dissection,  may want to try the nvidia drivers then..  with a laptop.. it could have all sortsof little quirks. Thers laptop forums on the ubuntu pages i recall.
<lee__> eh no idea on how i asm running it lol
<wastrel> vesa
<dissection> My card doesn't have drivers available yet
<gogeta> hua
<Dr_willis> dissection,  what card is it EXACTLY then?
<lee__> hu?
<dissection> GeForce 8600M GT
<Dr_willis> 8600 - i though should be decently well supported.
<MeRodent> dissection, the nvidia 100.14.19 drivers support it.
<dissection> It isn't listed
<eyemean> !find esniper where do i use that pls?
<Dr_willis> not listed dosent mean not supported. :)
<ubotu> Package/file esniper does not exist in feisty
<MeRodent> dissection, it's just not supported in the ubuntu supported drivers.
<Nubbie> eyeman: can you please stop it with the robot?
<Dr_willis> it may mean nvidia just took some other card and slowed it down and changes its name.
<eyemean> ubotu , cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> Dr_willis: your card won't be supported until gutsy
<Nubbie> eyeman: or start whispering it please?
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<thoreauputic> eyemean: ubotu is a bot :)
<gogeta> hehe
<advancedonsite> i see gutsy has a .17 kernal update Should i install it though
<jonalso> any early adopters re: dell ubuntu?
<advancedonsite> .18 i mean
<dystopianray> advancedonsite: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<gogeta> i saw one yesterday
<Nubbie> jonalso: dell users are late adopters.
<gogeta> having issues lol
<eyemean> nubbiie, sorry i dont know what you mean pls explain.
<advancedonsite> how do you do that in red
<Dr_willis> jonalso,  watch out for dell.. they can have bargins/deals in one dept, and not in others. :)
<upgrdman> hello all. I am having problems with my grub configuation and the hdx,x notation. how does that notation relate to a /dev/something partition?
<gogeta> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> eyemean: type this... "/msg ubotu (insert rambling here)"
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<dissection> MeRodent: But how do I install that if it isn't supported by Ubuntu? I need to mess around with the kernel? I have no idea how to do all that.
<dystopianray> upgrdman: the drive your bios boots is hd0
<gogeta> easly
<lee__> eh ok um...what cameras work? then with liux..eh i have a ps2  cam that i used for windows lol..and i have the drivers for it..eh i kinda down loaded it 3 years ago lol
<thoreauputic> upgrdman: hda1 is (0,0) in grub speak
<jonalso> i had heard they were shipping with faulty/inop graphics drivers.  i was wondering if this were still the case
<eyemean> LOL sorry everyone, i really did not have a clue
<MeRodent> upgrdman, hd<device count from 0>,<partition no. from 0>
<Dr_willis> dissection,  may want to wait the 2 weeks or so - for gutsy to get released.
<gogeta> you just need build essentles and the nivida driver from niovida
<MeRodent> dissection, hang 5.
<dystopianray> lee__: it connects through a ps/2 port?
<dystopianray> thoreauputic: that is not right
<gogeta> its pretty easy
<thoreauputic> dystopianray: ?
<root> hi
<root> como estan
<omegaweopon> Alright, time for a resolution exam.  My computer just wont display nicely.  It's HUGE how do I shrink stuff down?  It says Im on the 1024X768 but it sure doesnt look that way to me
<dystopianray> thoreauputic: the first grub drive is whatever your bios is set to boot from, which may very well be /dev/hdz
<hitomaro> my video card will not boot no matter what. :(
<Vampier> don't chat as root root :)
<Wolf23> overclucker:  wb
<lee__> no the camer is a PS2 cgaming console camera lol
<root> esto es una Test para Rtm
<thoreauputic> dystopianray: oh I see what you mean - yes
<lee__> eh Eye toy
<thoreauputic> dystopianray: I was just making the point that you start from 0
<upgrdman> ok, well now to the tricky part with my grub problem... i have sata hdds, and an ata/ide drive... how do i know what maps to what? hda, hdb, sda, etc.
<wastrel> omegaweopon: what says you're 1024x768
<lee__> so how would I config it to work?
<Nubbie> jonalso: i wouldn't but a dell personally. read up on hardware that is 100% supportive of linux and try to build a computer yourself, you'll probably save money and get a warm fuzzy feeling of accomplishment.
<Dr_willis> I got a PlayStation 2 EyeToy Camera somewhere also. :)
<lee__> or just plug it in
<omegaweopon> System> Preferences> Screen Resolution
<Dr_willis> i use it on the wifes windows pc. heh
<lee__> oh it makes for a heck of a web cam
<gogeta> you can also use envy to install it
<dystopianray> lee__: there may not be a driver for it
<lee__> envy?
<overclucker> oh, heh
<MeRodent> dissection, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39735/  - works with the current 100.14.19 drivers too. Just upgraded.
<Nubbie> !es | root
<ubotu> root: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hitomaro> Can I use beryl/compiz with my onboard video card? because I can't seem to get my nvidia7600 gs to work at all.
<gogeta> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<hitomaro> on ubuntu
<lee__> hmm I have the drivers for it
<lee__> well for th window version
<jonalso> nubbie: i am having great success with ubuntu right now.  i just need a new laptop
<gnychis> ikonia: are you there by chance? I built the kernel source following the guide but am not sure what the appropriate vmlinux is to use
<overclucker> !envy > lee__
<lee__> envy?
<Scunizi> hitomaro, were we talking earlier about getting your gui running?  Did it work?
<nomasteryoda> takes care of lots of video driver issues... if you're lucky
<gogeta> it a nivida/ati driver downloader and installer
<lee__> is taht as in a progrm or I envey you lol
<Wolf23> overclucker:  dude help me
<ToddED1> ok guys, new question... i got a bluetooth adaptor and its for windows... could someone help me get this thing goin?
<hitomaro> yes we were Scunizi. :) Ubuntu is finally running but only with my onboard video card
<Nubbie> jonalso: i'm using a sony vaio VGN C240E model laptop and it's working wonderfully... check up on it.
<thoreauputic> root: don't IRC as root - it's silly in the extreme and will get you kicked from most channels
<dystopianray> ToddED1: most bluetooth adapters 'just work'
<lee__> I have a web sight where you can down load the drivers
<overclucker> Wolf23: hmm, what's you problem?
<ToddED1> doh hold on ..
<Nubbie> ToddED1: what do you mean "for windows" ?? it's for your computer, plug it in.
<upgrdman> i have two computers that use wifi to get internet and home network access. both also have eth cards, and i can hook up a patch cable between the two to get gigE, instead of flooding the airwaves... how do i setup the two linux boxes to work with wifi for external network usage, and eth for 192.168.1.x IPs?
<Scunizi> hitomaro, good..
<nomasteryoda> ToddED1, it will work with Ubuntu ... just plugin .. install the Bluetooth frontends for gnome or kde if you are using it
<nomasteryoda> works
<dystopianray> lee__: windows drivers aren't any help on linux
<lee__> erg
<lee__> rats
<Wolf23> overclucker:  do u know about gnokii?
<Dr_willis> !info gnokii
<ubotu> gnokii: Datasuite for the mobile phones (console & X). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-3 (feisty), package size 821 kB, installed size 2944 kB
<thoreauputic> dystopianray: unless for ndiswrapper
<Nubbie> lee__: go complain to whoever wrote those drivers.
<lee__> lol
<lee__> hmm
<overclucker> Wolf23: haven't the need to explore it
<hitomaro> Scunizi, should I just buy a new motherboard?
<lee__> no it was for windows originaly lol
<ToddED1> nomasteryoda:  what are these frontends?
<Scunizi> hitomaro, why?
<lee__> I was jsut curiouse though
<Scunizi> hitomaro, I've been away for a while
<lee__> though its picked up as a usb mic lol
<dystopianray> ToddED1: ubuntu should support bluetooth out of the box
<nomasteryoda> on gnome, just open the package manager and search for bluetooth
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i have nokia 6230 with dku cable?
<nomasteryoda> yes it does
<lee__> and it there
<lee__> tons of blue toothy thingy
<nomasteryoda> i use bluetooth headphones and a bluetooth mouse...
<Dr_willis> ive had a lot of BlueTooth Headaches befor. :)
<gogeta> and i use wifi rawr
<hitomaro> Scunizi, I've been having compatibility issues with ubuntu on this pc, my pc downstairs works smoothly but with this is nothing but headacke
<overclucker> Wolf23: and what is you specific complaint?
<nomasteryoda> one internal bt and one external... due to my stereo....
<ToddED1> i use mine for my phone and PocketPC(on windows)
<nomasteryoda> Dr_willis, LOL
<Scunizi> hitomaro, what's happening.
<p> How can I install java6 and make it work with my mozilla-firefox on amd64 system?
<Scunizi> !java64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> p: there is no 64-bit browser plugin
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i want to transfer all the files from my cell to pc, coz there are important documents
<nomasteryoda> ToddED1, if the phone worked with windows, then just set to paring mode... then run "sudo hcitool scan" to find the phone
<gogeta> ino=portant docs on a cell
<gogeta> LO
<eMo_9irL> santy
<hitomaro> Scunizi, It's just my video card and my onboard not listening to one another I presume when it comes to ubuntu, I bought a new graphics card because of this very reason but it's still the same problem, my conclusion is that it has to be my motherboard thats causing all this mess
<p> dystopianray, well.. is there a way using ia32-libs or something else?
<gogeta> steals cell
<nomasteryoda> or do it with the gui... there is also a btsco gui tool and a2dpd for stereo headphones...
<dystopianray> p: you'll need a 32-bit firefox
<overclucker> Wolf23: are you able to connect it from gnokii?
<EviL_SmUrF> man, what could be the cause of the divx video looking so much more blocky on the ubuntu laptop under VLC, Totem, Gxine, etc than it does on WMP using regular divx?
<p> dystopianray, sorry.. but you are wrong
<p> I know its possible
<EviL_SmUrF> what should I be looking at to make the video not look so pixelated?
<MeRodent> hitomaro, do you need the onboard video as you may be able to disable it in bios.
<Scunizi> hitomaro, are you trying to use two monitors? one on the onboard graphics card and the other on .. the other.?
<dystopianray> p: with nspluginwrapper?
<gogeta> evil try turning up the detil mode ot setting it to use opengl
<gogeta> or
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i read about gnokii , and it tells you can do everything, but no idea if  there is a good one
<overclucker> Nubbie: there's six, i thought there was just mine
<p> maybe..
<p> is it possible?
<ToddED1> nomasteryoda: that command found my phone!
<nomasteryoda> cool
<hitomaro> MeRodent, yes I switched my onboard video off, it works fine on windows but ubuntu feisty.. not working at all. :(
<ToddED1> now is there anything with a GUI that i can use?
<hitomaro> Scunizi, I'm using one single monitor at the moment
<EviL_SmUrF> is there a specific xvid configuration tool, or do i just need to dig around in VLC to try to find a detail section?
<lee__> ok
<eyemean> i cant wait till ubuntu 7.10 comes out
<Wolf23> overclucker:  let me give you the site that i have read it, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/ubuntux31.html
<dystopianray> EviL_SmUrF: VLC has post processing options
<lee__> Is Running x right now
<overclucker> Wolf23: what kind of backup do you have in mind? a full flash backup? or just ssaving things like contaacts, mms, and photos, or what?
<fluid> in winblows i use a little shareware app i bought called Tag&Rename to batch lookup (cddb/cdnow/amazon) audio files and pull in id3/cover/lyric tags...anyone know of a good app to do that in linux? ive looked and looked :(
<nomasteryoda> ToddED1, look at ... ToddED1, look at this LQ posting... http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Bluetooth_Transferring_and_receiving_files_under_Ubuntu
<ToddED1> Bluez-Gnome
<nomasteryoda> for some good info
<gogeta> i use mplayer
<Wolf23> overclucker:  photos and contacts?
<ToddED1> thanks nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> np
<lee__> well I figured out how ti iggy a bit lol
<ganesh> all my videos pixelates ..i m playing in movie player
<lee__> eh a bot
<scipio> fluid, try easytag. it can lookup albums for tags
<gogeta> man vlc on my windows box is odd
<EviL_SmUrF> man this is so frustrating. i turned post processing up to 6 and restarted vlc. no change
<gogeta> otherwise i would tell you
<fluid> yeah thats the one i am just finishing installing... Tag&Rename saves me hours and hours of work...id rather not copy this stuff to the windows machine just to tag it though
<lee__> this ZynAddSubFx sure kicks the sub wolfers in and is awsome for mucic writing
<dystopianray> fluid: does tag&rename not work in wine?
<nomasteryoda> fluid,  eyed3
<Bosambo> Hay all...is this the place for help in Gutsy?
<nomasteryoda> or juk
<dystopianray> !gutsy | Bosambo
<ubotu> Bosambo: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nomasteryoda> id3v2
<nomasteryoda> id3ren
<fluid> dystopianray, have not even tried it yet. for some reason i doubt it though. it crashes a lot in windows. lol... when it works though, it works like a champion. lol
<gogeta> i dont knoe abought vlc but in m player the qualty can be adjusted
<Scunizi> hitomaro, you may have to manually tweek /etc/X11/xorg.conf to get the other card working.  First you'll have to identify it's location, as in buss id and use that. I'm not sure how to do that actually..maybe with "lspci"
<nomasteryoda> id3tool
<lee__> and thne I run Noation
<dystopianray> fluid if you like it so much try it in wine
<Bosambo> I know it's not stable..it's just a minor thing, otherwise it's sound for me
<nomasteryoda> try one of the ones you find in synaptic or package manager
<AlanBShepard70> Can anyone help me get a video card to work with linux? The card is a pci nvidia model. So far dapper, feisty and beta gutsy refuse to work with it
<Bosambo> Totem videos embedded in firefox can't play fullscreen
<lee__> erg
<gogeta> weard ass pc
<nomasteryoda> Bosambo, you should use mplayer
<MeRodent> AlanBShepard70, what card?
<nomasteryoda> it does best job for that
<overclucker> Wolf23: cat /boot/config* | grep CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=
<Scunizi> hitomaro, then change the driver to nv if it's set to vesa or i810 or intel.  Then install nvidia driver from synaptic.
<owen1> dystopianray: gnomebaker gives my this error : media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 9
<gogeta> my vlc winhell goes to 100% page and cp usage and hangs
<gogeta> but linux no problem
<Bosambo> I guessed I'd eventually have to do that...
<nomasteryoda> remove all traces of Totem and setup mplayer plugin for mozilla too
<nomasteryoda> Bosambo, takes about 5 min
<Bamnana> how can I update gnome from 2.18 to 2.20? is it stable? is it safe?
<AlanBShepard70> nvidia geforce 64mb. I lost the paper with the exact model, I just need one sec to find it.
<ganesh> nomasteryoda: all my videos pixelates ..i m playing in movie player..can u help
<lee__> DVD 9?
<nomasteryoda> Bamnana, wait on gutsy
<fluid> heck this might be a better question. where does mpd get its album cover information when you tell it remote first, then local? i dont see any settings for it.
<dystopianray> AlanBShepard70: it doesn't work at all?
<gogeta> mplayur
<gogeta> mplayer ownez all
<Wolf23> overclucker:  CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y'
<nomasteryoda> ganadist, try changing to X11 instead of xv?
<nomasteryoda> in the configuration settings for mplayer
<Bamnana> nomasteryoda, what is "gutsy"?
<overclucker> Wolf23: ok good
<clusty> is there any way of reporting compiz bugs with gutsy?
<gogeta> x11 opengl2
<nomasteryoda> Bamnana, next version of ubuntu
<gogeta> hehe
<dystopianray> clusty: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nomasteryoda> due 18th
<owen1> dystopianray: it's a CD, not DVD. CD-R
<dystopianray> owen1: what?
<nomasteryoda> !gutsy | Bamnana
<ubotu> Bamnana: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Bamnana> nomasteryoda, thank you, I'll check it
<nomasteryoda> np
<clusty> dystopianray, thancx
<owen1> dystopianray: i click 'burn' and got this message: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 9
<AlanBShepard70> while booting the live CD kernel panic not syncing (dapper) and in Safe graphics mode freezes half way through boot
<dissection> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) \ build essential pkg-config xorg.dev <----- This command does not do anything...
<lee__> yeah in the windows there is usualy a thing where you can right click on the window pain and submit a bug
<nomasteryoda> good night folks
<dystopianray> owen1: did you put in a blank dvd?
<eyemean> does that mean that gutsy will be unstable wen it is officially realsed?
<owen1> dystopianray: it's a CD btw, not DVD.
<Wolf23> overclucker:  there is link tell about a patch if u see it
<lee__> some programs have it some dont
<Bamnana> ubotu, thank you for the info
<gogeta> lol
<dissection> Someone please help... Whoever gave me that link.. I forgot who.. I'm stuck at the command line
<dystopianray> owen1: did you tell it you wanted to burn to a cd not a dvd?
<owen1> dystopianray: no...
<_0xf> is dlink wua 1340 compadible with ubuntu?
<overclucker> Wolf23: configure it and everything?
<_0xf> wireless usb
<dystopianray> _0xf: what wifi chip does it use?
<MeRodent> dissection, if you type it as one line don't include the \
<EviL_SmUrF> thanks for the help guys :) later
<owen1> dystopianray: let me try (-:
<gogeta> we give lots og links
<gogeta> gonna have to be clear
<lee__> Threre is  a cd way of recording its called VCD
<hitomaro> Scunizi, ok I'll try that
<_0xf>  dystopianray ; not sure
<gogeta> svcd
<gogeta> better
<dystopianray> _0xf: you'll need to find out
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes i dont know how to configure it dude? :(
<lee__> eh yeah  way better lol
<dissection> MeRodent: It says E: Couldn't find package build
<ganesh> gogeta: all my videos r  pixelating ..i m playing in movie player..can u help
<_0xf> how would i?
<Scunizi> hitomaro, warning.. messing with xorg.conf can drive you nuts and render the gui inop. make a backup before tweeking.
<MeRodent> dissection, sorry that should be build-essential
<gogeta> movie player or mplayer
<lee__> As long as the file isnt to big it shoul;d work lol
<MeRodent> dissection, I missed it when I retyped it.
<digitize> does anyone know of a plugin that can play be divx web content well?
<lee__> oh
<lee__> SVCD
<gogeta> ubuntu movie player is acully gnome
<dissection> MeRodent: Okay, now it says couldn't find package xorg.dev
<overclucker> gedit ~/.gnokiirc ?
<MeRodent> and xorg-dev
<gogeta> i mean totam
<digitize> mediaplayerconnectivity can send the url to totem or vlc... but they can't buffer it well
<overclucker> Wolf23: gedit ~/.gnokiirc ?
<_0xf>  dystopianray ; can i ps or paste/
<_0xf> pm
<Scunizi> hitomaro, also changes won't take effect until you ctrl-alt-backspace.  if the gui doesn't work ctrl+f2 to get to a terminal prompt to fix it then startx to start it and ctrl+f7 to get to the gui screen
<lee__> any how waht prgram would you recomned for DVD authoring that is simula to...lets say adobie premier?
<ganesh> gogeta: movie player
<SuperLag> Is there any package, aside from youtube-dl (which doesn't seem to work), that will let you grab Youtube videos?
<Psyber> hello everyone
<dissection> MeRodent: it says couldnt find pacakge xorg.dev
<gogeta> sometimes it will do that if your pc is to slow to handel the video
<gogeta> il have to fire up my linux box
<MeRodent> dissection, sorry you missed it.. It should be xorg-dev not .dev
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok it opens a text editor name .gnokiirc but empty
<gogeta> brb
<hitomaro> ok Scunizi
<dissection> Oh, sorry. Its downloading :P
<hitomaro> brb
<_0xf> D-Link Wireless G USB Adapter WUA-1340 - Network adapter - Hi-Speed USB - 802.11b, 802.11g
<Psyber> anyone here have experience with KDE?
<Scunizi> Psyber, what's the real question?
<d1n0> anyone know how i can get extended desktop with ati on a tv?
<overclucker> Wolf23: exit and ls -a ~/
<ganesh> gogeta:i just reinstalled ubuntu..its not slow...
<Psyber> I just installed KDE while I already have gnome and I was wondering if there was a way to remove all of KDE's apps w/out removing KDE... Basically I want to try the KDE interface with gnomes apps
<overclucker> Wolf23: was .gnokii there?
<user_> I get an error when I shh into another ubuntu on my lan, /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<gogeta> mutch better
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes .gnokiiirc?
<Nubbie> Psyber: KDE is a "desktop environment" which mean K is essentially made up of all the applications it comes with.
<gogeta> back to the topic
<overclucker> Wolf23: yeah is that there?
<gogeta> thers movie mplayer thats relly totam
<lee__> ok really want to test your machine?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes
<gogeta> i mean movie player
<lee__> ty this sight
<lee__> http://lee986321.spaces.live.com/?lc=1033
<gogeta> then mplayer  movie player
<_0xf> anyone got a D-Link Wireless G USB Adapter WUA-1340 - Network adapter - Hi-Speed USB - 802.11b, 802.11g  working with ubuntu?
<lee__> it has all kinds of goodies lol
<overclucker> Wolf23: ok, then gedit ~/.gnokiirc
<Scunizi> Psyber, if you did a seperate install of kde in its own partition, yes you can remove some.  but even if you don't you can still load and run gnome apps in kde. If you just installed kubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu and switched "sessions" to get to the kde interface.. same thing applies.
<user_> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority
<user_>  anyone ??
<lee__> there is even a finaly fantsy mucial score on it lol
<ganesh> gogeta:u mean i should try some other player??
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i make this folder and paste three lines that say port - model and connection
<gogeta> im watching a h262 vid on mplayer
<fluid> i added the compiz-fusion repository mentioned on the ubuntu doc site...and it swears there is an upgrade to compiz-core, but that it cannot authorize. is there some public key i can add to make this update and leave me alone? lol
<gogeta> h624
<gogeta> arg
<gogeta> h264
<gogeta> looks fine
<Psyber> ahh I see.  Thanks guys
<wolfsong> is there an easy way to identify an applications actual name as opposed to what appears in menus?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  so this folder i creat it, maybe i am did wrong :(
<Scunizi> Psyber, no prob..
<gogeta> lemmie try totam aka movie player
<Psyber> wolfsong: have you tried to look at the dektop entry for the application?
<MeRodent> fluid, seems to be a fault with compiz or the repository. You'll notice the version no. is identical.
<wolfsong> I don't have it on the desktop
<fluid> yeah it is identical
<fluid> i noticed that.
<lee__> ok on my sight Ihave some things called widgets and it should be compatible with gutsy and fiesty
<gogeta> it does pixel a bit
<Wolf23> overclucker:  sorry maybe i make wrong or not?
<MeRodent> flugger, one other reason I preffer beryl. :)
<gogeta> not to bad thow
<Psyber> wolfsong: then how is it on th emenu
<MeRodent> fluid, even not flugger
<overclucker> Wolf23: are you in terminal as your username?
<fluid> i prefer the one thats active and alive ;)
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes
<wolfsong> Psyber: I don't have anything on my desktop
<lee__> WOW
<MeRodent> fluid, I preffer the wave effects of beryl though.
<lee__> ths video never looked this good on windows
<overclucker> Wolf23: then it should be right
<gogeta> i would try mplayer
<Wolf23> overclucker:  good
<mike> how do I enable screen savers opengl ones
<Scunizi> How do you start webmin?
<lee__> me?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  there are two patches .text did u open them?
<lee__> wahts web min?
<MeRodent> mike, system preferences screensavers?
<Psyber> wolfsong: ok, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Rapha_RJ> Fuck all
<Rapha_RJ> damn it
<Scunizi> lee__, it's a gui control program for apache
<Rapha_RJ> UBuntu sux
<Rapha_RJ> Slackware Rulez
<lee__> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.199.39.27]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<wolfsong> I want to add keybindings for some apps
<mike> MeRodent, what is the apt-get command to install
<MasterShrek> hey how do i change my usplash again? i cant remember... i want it to say kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Psyber> wolfsong: ohh, and your just looking for the name of the executable?
<fluid> i ran slackware yeaaaaaaaaaars ago. dont think i could go back to it willingly...ubuntu is just too nice.
<wolfsong> Psyber: right
<shooyaaa_> I have some problem with my wine
<fluid> (i know hes gone)
<MasterShrek> fluid, slack 12 is nice
<MeRodent> mike, should be installed allready I believe.
<fluid> i honestly havent seen it since slack4...
<Phrozen_One> how can I umount a drive that umount will not do because there is no fstab entry for it
<overclucker> Wolf23: yes, and i'm curious as to what they want you to do with them
<mike> MeRodent, xubuntu sorry
<fluid> started with 3 i think...the walnut creek subscription i used to have. lol
<MasterShrek> fluid, slack 12 they finally came to a 2.6 kernel by default, its nice :)
<lee__> did Ihear some one say fstab?
<wolfsong> in windows I could just look at the properties of the shortcut
<overclucker> Wolf23: they look like they are to be used on gnokii source code
<MasterShrek> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<lee__> well I have an older cd that I burned
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i dont know :(
<MeRodent> mike, not sure there. Try #Xubuntu ?
<lee__> that you can creat a fast stab
<gabrie1> jessid hello
<lee__> more like
<Psyber> wolfsong: do u have anything in your usr/share/applications directory?
<lee__> jsut a sec getting the cd and Ill send the link
<Wolf23> overclucker:  yes ic, but it tells that u can make transfering everything from your cellphone
<eyemean> Gnight all
<wolfsong> Psyber: I'm looking for an alternative to that since some apps are shorter or just different
<eyemean> thanx for everyones help
<eyemean> l8rs
<Psyber> wolfsong: right... but cant you find the name of the original executable in there
<jessid> gabriel hello
<clusty> i am having some trouble with my suspend on my laptop: the laptop falls asleep and wakes up immediately. ideas>?
<overclucker> Wolf23: well it looks like you need to patch the kernel source, actually, to achieve full functionlity
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<dissection> MeRodent: I setup the nVidia thing.. How do I configure X?
<lee__> ok google KNOPPIX
<wolfsong> Psyber: right...in some cases I can't find the actual app
<overclucker> Wolf23: when you open gnokii can you access your phone?
<dissection> MeRodent: At Step #6, it says I have to restart.. I gotta restart the PC?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  thats right, and what do u think
<Wolf23> overclucker:  no the phone doesnot get any access
<omegaweopon> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<overclucker> Wolf23: then don't worry about the patches,
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i have unpluged the dku, is it necesary to be connect?
<lee__> http://www.cdacmumbai.in/projects/indix/
<hazman> I've noticed a directory of mp3's missing in amarok. I've got amarok setup to look at two directories for mp3's, one has about 3 mp3's which is fine, howeere the second directory has many thou songs.. and there seems to be a directory missing
<Nubbie> !info art-manager
<ubotu> Package art-manager does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lee__> tahts the sight in which you can down load the iso
<overclucker> Wolf23: the tut claimed you could do most things with out the kernel patches
<Ertain> I'm trying to create a Kubuntu pack for Ksquirrel-lib.  There are only older packs for Ksquirrel-lib on Kubuntu, so I want to build one for personal use.  Every time I try to build one it doesn't pack in all of the correct files.  Any ideas?
<_0xf> how do u install wine
<Psyber> wolfsong: you got me then.  Sorry I could not help
<wolfsong> soka
<ToddED1> ok im having troubles with the bluetooth and my phone.... so im gonna just plug it into the USB port, IT WONT MOUNT... how do i get it up
<lee__> KNoppixtohd+dev/hda1
<ToddED1> dont say Viagra!
<Wolf23> overclucker:  help me and let me get the files from my cellphone
<dissection> MeRodent are you there?
<ganesh> Nubbie:i m using movie player but videos gets pixelated..can u help?
<Nubbie> !wine > _0xf
<MeRodent> dissection, nope. it says if you restarted.  just keep following the instructions.
<Nubbie> ganesh: no?
<dissection> MeRodent: Im stuck,I dont know what to do.. restart what? gdm?
<Nubbie> i'm just leaving.
<ganesh> Nubbie: k thanx
<MeRodent> dissection, don't restart. just go onto the line on extracting and copying the modules
<ganesh> MeRodent:i m using movie player but videos gets pixelated..can u help?
<MeRodent> dissection, it will tell you to restart later and give the command line to do so at that point.
<lee__> captainmorgain? are you expierincing slow downloads?
<lee__> eh Morgan
<lee__> sorry
<MeRodent> ganesh, sorry. can't help you there. Just ask the channel in general. Someone will try help if they know. Otherwise ask at a later stage and keep checking google in the mean time.
<_0xf> D-Link Wireless G USB Adapter WUA-1340 - Network adapter - Hi-Speed USB - 802.11b, 802.11g?
<_0xf> im gonna be installing ubuntu on compaq presario desktop ; so i need i386 .iso?
<ganesh> MeRodent:k thanx
<_0xf> and can i burn the .iso to dvd/
<lee__> yes
<_0xf> im dloading 6.06.1
<_0xf> desktop i386 ,iso
<geezone> can anyone help with were i can goto get info on htop ot Top commands and what am looking at or what should be running in Ubuntu Linux and What not be running.
<lee__> but the tricky thing is that patcular programs old and i am not sure if it can be updated
<overclucker> Wolf23: ok, so i think you should send an email to the emailaddress that the writer supplied, ansking for his source of information on the nokia topic
<_0xf> im pretty new to linux, and im gonna be trying to get my dlink wireless usb to work
<ech0dish> sup
<lee__> i am doing trial and error lol
<Nehal> i want to echo new values to the iosched files to modify the scheduling parameters.. when i cat them back, they still show the old values. any clues how to fix this?
<dissection> MeRodent: When creating the symlink, it says the file exists.. Should I delete it?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  why u didnot help me with that , coz it is the only solution for my cellphone
<MeRodent> dissection, did you change directory?
<ech0dish> what? your too lazy to install ubuntu? buy a computer with ubuntu already installed from me then.. http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<MeRodent> dissection, what was the line you typed for the symlink?
<dissection> Yes I did
<overclucker> Wolf23: i have no experience with gnokii to draw from, unlike the autor of the article, you reeeally should email him.
<dissection> sudo ln -s libnvidia.wfb.so.100.14.19 libwfb.so
<Wolf23> overclucker:  lets make it from the principal site, http://www.gnokii.org/
<dissection> It says ln: creating symbolic link ;libwfb.so' to 'libnvidia-wfb.so.100.14.19': File exists
<Wolf23> overclucker:  i download now gnokii-0.6.19.tar.gz , and just tell me how to install it
<MeRodent> dissection, I can't remember it asking me about it so I'd suggest saving a copy of the original, delete it then symlink it.
<MeRodent> dissection, or even just rename the original and symlink it.
<dissection> delete the original as in.. delete the existing symlink?
<overclucker> Wolf23: i don't believe that will, help,
<MeRodent> dissection, rename libwfb.so
<overclucker> Wolf23: "You are very welcome to #gnokii at irc.freenode.net. Feel free to ask there your questions." from te gnokii support page
<Wolf23> overclucker:  ok i try
<dissection> How do I rename?
<Wolf23> overclucker:  thanx anyway dude, now i am feeling sleepy
<Wolf23> overclucker:  talk to you tommorow
<overclucker> Wolf23: heh, seeya
<Wolf23> overclucker:  gnight :)
<Flats> How do I install my serial driver in etc/modules?
<MeRodent> dissection, mv libwfb.so libwfb.bak
<dissection> How do I rename a file?
<The_Giver> hi
<overclucker> dissection: by moving it to a new name: mv oldfilename newfilename
<The_Giver> i'm trying to install synergy but no luck so far
<The_Giver> i cant find it in synaptic =-(
<dissection> MeRodent: It says no such file or directory
<Flats> Just got my verizon wireless card working in ubuntu..maybe I should quit while I'm ahead
<dissection> :S
<The_Giver> i'm following this tut: http://eightpence.com/install-latest-synergy-on-ubuntu/
<The_Giver> but i dont get how to do the source part
<The_Giver> and which file to get
<dissection> Oh never mind, had mistyped that
<MeRodent> dissection, thought that might be the case. :P
<Flats> the: I just installed synergy with a winblows as my server and ubuntu as my second pc
<The_Giver> could anyone help?
<The_Giver> what source files does ubuntu take
<The_Giver> and what do i do with that source file
<_0xf> cna u burn iso to blank cd
<_0xf> not dvd
<MeRodent> !enter | The_Giver
<ubotu> The_Giver: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flats> How do I install my serial driver in etc/modules?
<WGGMk> The_Giver: google.com ---> Ubuntu Source O Matic... from terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and then edit with the sources you have selected from the source o matic
<dissection> How do I exit vim without saving?
<n2diy> The_Giver: Do you need to play with the source files? Why not let Ubuntu do it for you with Synaptic?
<The_Giver> synaptic doesnt hav eit
<The_Giver> or mine doesnt have it at least
<MeRodent> dissection, why?
<julius> Hey all, does anyone have an idea as to how long a 500va UPS would last a ~200w computer?
<nnutter> dissection: :q!
<WGGMk> The_Giver: be sure if you enable sources that need key's to be downloaded and added, you follow the instructions in the source file
<Flats> The_giver If I remember correctly, i just dl'ed the rpm and used Alien to install it
<nnutter> MeRodent: don't be a jerk
<dissection> MeRodent: I don't think those keys are correct
<dissection> MeRodent: I inserted the #, and then when I press Esc,Esc,X, it deletes the #..
<The_Giver> Flats, i tried the alien method but it still didnt work
<MeRodent> nnutter, I'm trying to guide dissection through an install I want to know why he doesn't want to save.
<nnutter> ok, sorry, jumped in the middle
<Flats> The_giver 7.04?
<dissection> So I might have messed it up, I wanna exit it without saving, and try again
<MeRodent> dissection, did you hit down twice?
<dissection> Yeah, I'm on the 3rd line
<MeRodent> nnutter, no probs.
<WGGMk> is there an IRC for Gusty?
<The_Giver> Flats,  no .. heh
<Smegzor> I replaced ubuntu 64 bit with the 32 bit version (fiesty).  Its a dual boot with XP and twice now it has failed to install grub.   How do I fix?
<dissection> How do I exit vim? I'm stuck
<The_Giver> it complains about missing libstc++
<n2diy> WGGMk: #ubuntu+1
<MeRodent> dissection, i will put you into insert mode so you can enter the #
<WGGMk> n2diy: thanks
<Flats> vim....Is it :Q?
<dissection> MeRodent: I pressed so many other keys to try to exit.. I'm stuck here.. I wanna exit without saving and try again
<Flats> or :!q
<Flats> dissection :q to quit
<Flats> I think :!q to save and quit
<jessid> hello. If i need to configure a very small network with 2 pc, what do i need to do? i want to share files between both pc's. thanks
<dissection> That didnt work
<usr13> :!q     =   loose changes and quit
<Flats> hmmm I just tried it
<Flats> ahhh
<Flats> whoops
<Flats> I got the :q right
<MeRodent> dissection, <ctrl>z should kill it.
<Chriswaterguy> hi - in Xubuntu, is there a way of moving windows without the mouse? Or a way of forcing the title bar to display? I have had trouble trying to change the size of windows, and ended up losing the title bar (the very top part of the window). Now I can "unmaximize" but this is useless as it's still taking up the whole screen and for some reason the mouse won't grab the edges of the window. [I...
<Chriswaterguy> ...asked at #Xubuntu but all is quiet there] 
<Flats> How do I install my serial driver in etc/modules?
<MeRodent> Chriswaterguy, using beryl or compiz?
<usr13> Flats: But you have to hit the Esc key first, (to put you back into command mode).
<Flats> ahhh yes, your right usr
<Flats> I'm trying to remember from my solaris days
<jessid> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jessid> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<skinnypuppy1334>  How would you open a new Gnome session in terminal ctl alt f2
<usr13> Flats: alias
<n2diy> jessid: what type of network, wireless?
<usr13> Flats: alais module-name
<Flats> well if my driver is actually /dev/ttyUSB0 would I put is alias /dev/ttyUSB0?
<jessid> n2diy no, the are connected in a wired LAN
<dissection> MeRodent: Okay, I'm doing it using pico cause vim is too complicated. Just to make sure, the line I gotta comment out is "install nvidia_legacy /sbin/lrm-video nvidia_legacy $CMDLINE_OPTS", right?
<n2diy> jessid: through a router, or crossover cable?
<usr13> Flats: /dev/ttyUSB0  is a device file, not a driver module.
<jessid> n2diy it is a switch.
<MeRodent> dissection, nope. Comment out the install nvidia /sbin/lrm-video nvidia $CMDLINE_OPTS
<Flats> how can I find a driver from a device name?
<Flats> getting a bit too deep for me now
<usr13> Flats, you will need to use the module name, (the module that needs to be loaded into the running kernel that runs the device).
<MeRodent> dissection, Ie leave the nvidia_legacy and nvidia_new lines in.
<n2diy> jessid: Hmm, never played with a switch, can you ping the switch?
<MeRodent> dissection, it shows you how it should look a little later.
<usr13> Flats: What driver module have  you installed?
<Flats> usr13 I wish I knew.  It's a USB modem
<MeRodent> dissection, good news is you are almost there.
<Flats> Is there a way to find out
<usr13> Flats: If you used the package manager to install a driver module, it will be all set up.  No need to add commands to modules.conf
<jessid> n2diy mmm i can ping the other PC
<usr13> Flats: If it works now, it will work again on next session.
<n2diy> jessid: ahh, so the switch is working, can the other pc ping you?
<usr13> if you used the package manager to install it.
<Flats> no, no package.  I built a pppd file to run the card.  I want to be able to use it as a modem as my instructions say to just install the serial driver in etc/modules
<usr13> usr13: Ubuntu / Debian is very convenient that way.
<smultron> anyone here familiar with BackupPC?
<Klonoa> Mmm, Firefox question for anyone who might've run into the issue - is there a way to fix the oddball problem of the inability to copy an image to the clipboard?
<jessid> n2diy: yes both pc can ping another onet
<usr13> Klonoa: Right click on the image and choose "save image as..."
<dissection> MeRodent: I tried to start gdm, it said starting gnome display manager  [OK] , but I'm still at the command line, and its not doing anything
<DM|> Ok trying to install feisty on an older PC 850 mhz, and keep getting kernel panics, ive tried to install alternate CD and live CD neither work, anyone have an idea?
<usr13> wwork around  ...
<Klonoa> Yeah, but at the same time that's not a solution to the issue. :\
<Klonoa> Why's it an issue in Linux Firefox distributions?
<The_Giver> hi
<dissection> oooooo it worked after i did gdm restart
<The_Giver> how can i change my computers nam e
<dissection> and got the nvidia logo
<dissection> :D
<dissection> :D:D:D:D
<MeRodent> dissection, try ctrl atl f7
<mikeh> to whom do i talk to find out how to shrink an avi file to fit on a single layer disc when converted to a video dvd file
<Flats> usr13 this help at all /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb3/3-1
<cofeineSunshine_> holla
<usr13> Klonoa: Not so sure that it is really....
<n2diy> jessid: ok, do the boxes have the menu-system-remote desktop option?
<Klonoa> Blargh.
<MeRodent> dissection, so it's working?
<Klonoa> Surely someone must know why it's not there in Linux.
<jessid> n2diy yes!
<dissection> MeRodent: Yes its working, but I don't know if it'll crash again. Also, when Ubuntu started, it said new restricted drivers are in use. When I clicked on the icon in the system tray to view it, it said I need some other kernel for it
<jessid> n2diy but i want to find the other pc using the nautilus...
<MeRodent> dissection, I think the new restricted drivers came up the first time for me too but doesn't any more.
<n2diy> jessid: good, that is the ticket, you'll have to do some config. Nautilus will play with the remote box, once both boxes are configed.
<dissection> MeRodent: Is the nVidia logo supposed to show up only the first time? Or everytime before Ubuntu starts?
<MeRodent> dissection, it should show before each start.
<dissection> Okay, I'm restarting the system to check it out
<MeRodent> dissection, but not when you log out
<org_> whats the default torrent program in gnome?
<DM|> anyone know how to edit the grub list for a CD that you are burning for an install?
<dissection> MeRodent: Okay, its there. Working fine. So is there some kind of nVidia control panel or something that I can get by downloading something? How do I set the 3D settings n everything?
<The_Giver> anyway to change my host name... for some reason networking tools are not coming up on the graphnical interface
<The_Giver> wtf
<The_Giver> =-(
<arepie> hello.. i just reformat my ubuntu, the problem is, the first time i install feisty, it detect my ATI card.. but now, it doesn't.. why?
<jessid> n2diy ok. So where to go now?
<WGGMk> question
<n2diy> The_Giver: run the command hostname, check man hostname for the details.
<MeRodent> dissection, there's a nvidia x server settings program in system tools but you need to run sudo nvidia-settings to save the settings from console.
<n2diy> jessid: configure remote desktop on both machines.
<jessid> n2diy ok
<MeRodent> dissection, keep in mind if the kernel is updated you may need to go through the instructions again. (I found it didn't happen with one of the kernel updates).
<The_Giver> n2diy, cant find it =(
<The_Giver> set name doent work
<WGGMk> my laptop has a broadcom wlan card. now i have the restricted drivers installed and bcm43xx-fwcutter and its working.. i just dl'ed the new -13 kernel for gusty gibbon.. and i need to use my "reinstall" the driver.. can i use the old files? fromt he -12 kernel?
<n2diy> The_Giver: what does the command "hostname" return?
<dissection-lappy> MeRodent: Okay, but this kernel issue won't be there with the next version of Ubuntu, right? I mean, nVidia will already be supported without this manual install?
<MeRodent> dissection-lappy, I beleive gutsy supports the latest nvidia cards natively.
<dissection-lappy> Great
<dissection-lappy> Okay, let me check out the nvidia settinsg thing
<dissection-lappy> brb
<WGGMk> dissection-lappy: Gusty does support the open source version of the nVidia drivers
<org_> hey is there a torrent client installed with default gnome???? pls
<WGGMk> org_ yes
<dissection-lappy> org_: BitTorrent is installed.
<arepie> Hello.. i just reformat my ubuntu, the problem is, the first time i install feisty, it detect my ATI card.. but now, it doesn't.. why?
<jessid> n2diy what do i have to configure? I know that i can connect to the other using vncviewer dir.ip
<org_> dissection, can't find it in menu...
<n2diy> jessid: it should be a similiar config, haven't done it in months, so I don't recall it off the top of my head.
<MeRodent> dissection, I worked out where your problem with vim was btw.  vi and vim use : (colon) to get to command mode.
<comand> Ok, so I just updated my gutsy install, and after installing ~200 packages, the restricted drivers module is 'blocked' -- it shows up in the update manager, but is greyed out, so I can't install it.  This hoses my nvidia drivers -- does anyone know how I can fix this?
<org_> WGGMk, whats the name of it? bittorrent isnt there.
<_0xf> if i wanna make a small partition where i boot from
<dissection> org_: For some reason its disabled from the menu. You can re-enable it using sudo alacarte
<_0xf> i just make a /boot
<_0xf> right?
<jessid> n2diyok
<jessid> n2diy ok
<dissection> MeRodent: Ah, I thought they were both the same.
<WGGMk> org_: oh gezz i dont remember.. lemme hunt for it
<Amaranth> dissection: don't need it in the menu, just double click a torrent file
<n2diy> jessid:  :) gl
<dissection> Amaranth: Sure, but he asked about it not showing up in the menu.
<org_> dissection, its not even in my system. When i write bittorrent in terminal, nothing popup
<Amaranth> dissection: vim does thing a little different when it's run as 'vi'
<MeRodent> !gutsy | comand
<ubotu> comand: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<comand> uh, yeah -- I know it's unstable
<comand> I'm just wondering why the restricted drivers module update would be 'blocked' by update manager?
<comand> I need this for my nvidia driver.
<org_> comand, yea cause its not out yet. We're all waiting for it.
<MeRodent> comand, the point is to ask gutsy questions in #ubuntu+1 as the support for video is different we're unlikely to be able to help
<comand> ok
<comand> thanks
<Amaranth> comand: because the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic package is not available yet, boot from the -12 kernel
<org_> comand, I have the same exact problem as yours. and it isnt a problem really, its just they are working on it still
<WGGMk> org_: the default is BitTorrent. I think someone else might have already said it
<dissection> org_: When you want to open a .torrent file, you'll have the option to open it using BitTorrent. Personally, I use deluge
<comand> org_: oic
<org_> dissection, is deluge a package? I'm trying to installing it, but package is not found.
<org_> E: Couldn't find package deluge
<dissection> org_: You can find a debian pacakge for it on getdeb.net
<jessid> n2diy ok, but what to do now?
<Javid> My numlock/scroll lock seem to be turning on and off at random, without me touching anything. This has just been happening today. What the crap?
<n2diy> jessid: it should be a similiar config, haven't done it in months, so I don't recall it off the top of my head.
<jessid> n2diy mmm ok
<org_> dissection, 5.5 is latest?
<dissection> 07:57:09AM <org_> dissection, 5.5 is latest?
<dissection> oops sorry
<dissection> org_: Yes
<org_> ah ok, im in gutsy. I can't find one for gutsy >_<
<_0xf> if i wanna make a small partition where i boot from
<_0xf> right?
<_0xf> i just make a /boot
<org_> only for feisty is out.
<The_Giver> why would ctrl + alt + F1 / F2 not work on ubuntu?
<org_> dissection, the thing is, I don't even have BitTorrent the default, does that means my system is screwed?
<n2diy> jessid: every install and config is different, so it is impossible to guide you much further, good luck.
<org_> The_Giver, it does.
<jessid> n2diy thanks a lot
<dissection> org_: Did you try opening a .torrent file?
<org_> The_Giver, I'd just guess you haven't configure your keyboard settings in the xorg.conf
<org_> dissection, I need a GUI Torrent client, you know?
<WGGMk> org_: you should have BitTorrent as default.. im running Gusty amd64 right now
<org_> WGGMk, I want a GUI program! >_<
<dissection> org_: This IS a GUI torrent client.
<org_> something like KTorrent
<MeRodent> later!
<n2diy> org_: so install KTorrent, that will work in Gnome.
<The_Giver> org_, what do you mean.. i never had to do that before..
<The_Giver> what should i be looking to change or add?
<dissection> MeRodent; Is there an app I can download for testing my 3D capabilities?
<WGGMk> org_: when you click to save the .torrent file.. choose "Open With.." and your first choice in the drop down box should be "BitTorrent (default)" and that DOES have a GUI
<ckin2001> dissection, sometimes you have glxgears by default
<org_> WGGMk, but whats the command to run the torrent program, or there isn't any?
<WGGMk> org_: double click? right click ---> Open / Open With?? im not sure im following ya
<Chriswaterguy> MeRodent: (sorry, doing too many things). beryl or compiz? I don't even know what they are.
<jessid> how can i install a FTP server?
<MasterShrek> org_, transmission-gtk is a nice client if youre running gnome
<Chriswaterguy> MeRodent: pretty standard Xubuntu installation.
<tetrach> anyone know where i can get a nvidia driver
<org_> master_of_master, <3 finaly someone who understand me :)
<n2diy> jessid: don't install ftp, it is not secure.
<jessid> mmmm
<jessid> ok ok!
<magnetron> tetrach: use the "restricted driver manager" it will install the nvidia driver for you
<_0xf> im installing ubuntu on my box right now, and i want to use truecrypt to encrypt an entire partition. but u cant encrypt a disk u boot from, so i wanna boot from a small spartition, do i just create /boot
<magnetron> tetrach: "restricted driver manager" will both download and install drivers for you
<n2diy> jessid: read up on man stp, ssh, etc...
<MasterShrek> org_, its MasterShrek =P
<jessid> n2diy ok thanks
<n2diy> *stp/scp
<_0xf> ansyone?
<tetrach> magnetron: tks
<_0xf> anyone help me.?
<jearsh> sup _0xf?
<_0xf> im installing ubuntu on my box right now, and i want to use truecrypt to encrypt an entire partition. but u cant encrypt a disk u boot from, so i wanna boot from a small spartition, do i just create /boot
<_0xf> and if so how big would it have to be
<jearsh> well...i'm no expert...but yea, i would have a separate partition for the kernel...and have the other partitions encrypted
<_0xf> so /boot / and /hda
<Invert314> is there such thing as a CLI word processor?
<jearsh> u mean... /boot / /swap
<n2diy> Invert314: nano
<jearsh> Invert314, what about vi?
<ines> angel88
<jearsh> or nano
<jearsh> etc
<Irreducibilis> Is there a way to integrate an installation of Damn small linux onto my partition of Ubuntu?
<_0xf> /boot /swap / and /hda
<rocky_> Hi every one I have a dell 5100 inspiron and i want to know what kinda software and driver i need and where i can download it to beryl?
<_0xf> hda root and swap will be encrypted
<_0xf> i guess
<_0xf> how big should hte .boot be
<MasterShrek> Irreducibilis, what do you mean "integrate"?
<jearsh> kk
<magnetron> Invert314: you could use a text editor (vim, nano) , and possibly add a formatting language (LaTeX)
<_0xf> /boot
<jearsh> _0xf, my boot is 32.8 ...so i would guess 40ish
<_0xf> gigs?
<jearsh> 32.8mb **
<_0xf> lol ok
<jearsh> =p
<n2diy> MasterShrek: good guestion! ;)
<Invert314> ty n2diy, jearsh + magnetron
<jearsh> mmhm
<hhp2k> Hey everyone :)
<MasterShrek> !virtualbox | Irreducibilis
<ubotu> Irreducibilis: VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Irreducibilis> Like, having grub display both installations, if I choose to, so I can just select which distro of linux
<MasterShrek> yes of course Irreducibilis, just edit your /boot/grub/menu.list
<Irreducibilis> I am thinking of formatting and installing as many different distros as possible
<hhp2k> I'm trying to configure a screensaver pack, and it's giving me problems. It's outputting
<hhp2k> checking for X11 application defaults directory... not found
<hhp2k> configure: error: try using the --with-defaultdir=DIR option
<MasterShrek> Irreducibilis, take a look at that link ubotu gave u, it may be a better idea
<hhp2k> What do I do for that?
<Irreducibilis> mkay
<Irreducibilis> thanks
<MasterShrek> yup
<jaek_> is the restricted nvidia driver supposed to work in gusty?
<MasterShrek> jaek_, #ubuntu+1, but yes
<hazman> jaek_:  it works on mine
<MasterShrek> it does, at least the one from nvidia's site works for me
<magnetron> !gutsy > jaek_
<WGGMk> jaek_: works fine here too
<jaek_> cool thanks, i'll start hanging out in +1
<dissection> Which repo do I need to enable in order to install beryl?
<MasterShrek> jaek_, if you just upgraded to gutsy, try reinstalling the driver
<jaek_> dissection, search the wiki for compiz fusion
<MasterShrek> dissection, youd be better off waiting for gutsy to be released and use fusion
<rocky_> any one get idea of what driver i could sue
<rocky_> use
<MasterShrek> its only 12 days out or so
<WGGMk> jaek_: you shouldnt need to install the package from nVidia.. Gusty should do it for you
<MasterShrek> rocky_, for what?
<dissection> MasterShrek: Okay, then can I install anything else to test my 3D performance?
<rocky_> so i could use beryl
<MasterShrek> rocky_, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<wedderburn> when are the linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-13-generic for gutsy going to be available, thanks.
<jaek_> WGGMk, right... i have it installed but i cant get it to work
<dystopianray> wedderburn: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<rocky_> im not so sure i have to find out
<MasterShrek> dissection, glxgears will give u framerates, but im not sure really waht there is out there for 3d performance benchmarking
<rocky_> but its from dell
<wedderburn> dystopianray: will do thanks
<dystopianray> dissection: benchmark your 3d performance by testing applications you actually use
<MasterShrek> rocky_, take a look at the output of lspci -vv, it will tell you
<Smegzor> I repaired grub but there is no menu.lst  How do I force it to make one?
<dissection> MasterShrek: glxgears is very basic.
<ckin2001> dissection, sauerbraten is a good one (spelling?)
<dissection> okay.
<rocky_> ok
<dystopianray> glxgears is not a benchmark
<MasterShrek> im aware
<nonecant> nonecant
<nonecant> hey whats up
<Evolution2> hey guys
<rocky_> the driver is MemWINV+ VGASnoop
<dystopianray> rocky_: you're trying to identify your video card?
<dystopianray> rocky_: just run lspci and it'll tell you
<rocky_> and im use a max hard drive
<rocky_> ok
<Evolution2> i would like to reinstall gnome because i keep getting errors when i open administration windows. i also have Kubuntu installed in the same partition. is there a way to reinstall it good as new, and if so would it effect anything i have in KDE
<n2diy> dystopianray: rocky_, lshw might help also.
<jdiamond> Does anybody know how to get an external USB drive to automatically re-mount after rebooting without having to unplug it and plug it back in again?
<dystopianray> lspci is easier
<n2diy> only if it is on the pci bus
<ckin2001> jdiamond, couldn't you add an entry to /etc/fstab for the usb drive?
<Smegzor> Can someone please help me fix grub?  Ubuntu 7.04(32bit) install cd broke it and I'm stuck using a live cd (knoppix).
<dystopianray> what video cards aren't on the pci bus?
<The_Giver> how do enable the multiverse and universe?
<dystopianray> The_Giver: they are enabled by default in feisty
<The_Giver> i tried the /etc/  ... list  but that didnt work.. i know there is a GUI way but i forgot
<The_Giver> dystopianray,  i disabled them a while back
<Flannel> The_Giver: in software sources/properties, there are check boxes
<n2diy> dystopianray: most of mine, 96 hardware.
<jdiamond> ckin2001: I'll try looking that up.
<The_Giver> Flannel,  hmm??? System -> admin ->??
<Smegzor> Is lilo less trouble than grub?
<The_Giver> oh i see it thanks
<Flannel> The_Giver: System > Admin > Software Properties (or Software Sources)
<dystopianray> The_Giver: /etc/apt/sources.list
<dystopianray> Smegzor: hell no
<n2diy> dystopianray: correction,  this one is listed.
<nir0> hi all! how do i turn off brightness control? it's broken to me, and when i work from battery it darkens display down to 0 :(((
<Smegzor> so how do I get grub to make menu.lst?  I have no idea why it didn't.
<dystopianray> nir0: you can't increase it?
<nir0> it's since gusty installed
<Smegzor> I have a working grub with no boot instructions atm
<dystopianray> nir0: gutsy support in #ubuntu+1 only
<nir0> dystopianray when i trying increase it, it decreases
<nir0> dystopianray thanx
<rocky_> ok Im my video card is a VGA  but my ubuntu is in my driver=usb-storage
<dystopianray> rocky_: what video card do you have?
<Smegzor> I reinstalled ubuntu twice and it failed to properly install grub twice.
<dystopianray> Smegzor: do you have boot record virus protection (or similar) enabled in your bios?
<Smegzor> don't know.  I'll have to reboot to find out ^^
<n2diy> Smegzor: is it a Dell?
<Smegzor> not a Hell
<dystopianray> dells are great
<Smegzor> lies
<n2diy> Smegzor: Good, and good luck.
<dimych> Hello everyone! What if a program does not start (it says "error while loading shared libraries: libglitz.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"), but ldd <program> does not show libglitz at all? How is it possible?
<Smegzor> brb  rebooting :/
<ckin2001> i have a dell in my garage so i don't pull too far forward
<FatalError> dimych, perhaps the program uses dlopen() and prints the error?
<dimych> FatalError, let me check
<rocky_> ok its ATI driver
<dystopianray> rocky_: what specific card do you have?
<dimych> FatalError, strings <program>|grep glitz does shows nothing.. How else can I check? In sources?
<dystopianray> yes check the source
<dissection2> So it seems the problem was not with the video driver. My Ubuntu froze again.
<Javid> My numlock keeps switching on and off. Is there anything I can do about this?
<dystopianray> Javid: it does it randomly?
<Javid> yes
<gonzoism> Javid that is odd.
<FatalError> dimych, an easier approach may be to just install the missing library
<Javid> same with scroll lock
<magnetron> i was thinking of installing xubuntu on a 32 MB ram laptop. is this doable?
<ckin2001> javid, any other keys acting funny?
<Javid> I wouldn't care except this is a laptop
<Javid> nope
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dystopianray> magnetron: probably not
<Javid> sometimes it'll stick on and I can push the button to turn it off and it just turns back on again
<gonzoism> my brother was working on a site and it went live this week. http://www.crowdfunder.com   i'm proud.  he does work for facebook too.
<FatalError> dimond, but if you are really bent on finding out you could use LD_PRELOAD to hijack the dlopen() call ;P
<FatalError> er
* magnetron sighs over dystopianray's statement
<dystopianray> gonzoism: we don't want your spam
<FatalError> dimych
<rocky_> ati Mobility 7500 128mb
<dissection2> Please help. My Ubuntu froze, and Ctrl+Alt+F1 is not sending me into the command line. But my nick on irssi still has a ping reply so some apps are still running properly.
<gonzoism> dystopianray yeah, i know.
<rocky_> is that right?
<xjkx> booting ubuntu 7.04 livecd i had an error like no such user/module layer or something wtf
<dimych> FatalError, I'm trying to troubleshoot a customer's issue, somehow the program runs on my system, but not on their's. And both systems have libglitz1 installed...
<dystopianray> rocky_: you are the only one who can be sure
<rocky_> yes thats the one Mobility 7500 ati 128mb
<dystopianray> magnetron: you'd probably want something really minimal, like damn small linux
<beekur> maaahn, i installed 7.10 beta and it went on fine and my first act was to install nvidia-glx and then i ran the config, and restarted my X, but it doesnt boot right.  I went back to the old xorg.conf.  Still doesnt boot.  I uninstalled nvidia-glx.  still wont boot.
<dystopianray> beekur: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<beekur> it's not looking like a good ubuntu experience today.
<magnetron> dystopianray: ok, thank you
<beekur> oh im not really looking for support.
<ardin> ok, i've got 2 questions, but only one that really  matters to me right now. Why is my computer idling at 30% CPU usage. slack idled with the same stuff running at 5%.
<beekur> just sympathy, i guess.
<FatalError> dimych, you can use strace to find out where it's looking
<beekur> but thank you.
<dystopianray> this isn't the place to discuss gutsy
<dissection2> Anyone know the problem? My Ubuntu freezes like 5 to 10 times atleast, everyday
<dystopianray> ardin: use top to see what processes are using the most cpu
<gonzoism> magnetron slackware is good for older boxes.  also mepis has antiX.  you might have to play with it to install on anything less than 64mb but i bet it would run fine.  it has X on it, even though it is called antiX.
<gogeta> s;ackware
<nasc> czesc
<gogeta> works
<gogeta> on
<gogeta> a
<gogeta> 496
<gogeta> 486
<gogeta> LOL
<rocky_> what could I do to get my beryl working again?
<CaptainMorgan> !temperature
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> trust me
<nasc> sa tutaj jacys polacy ?
<CaptainMorgan> possible to monitor systems temps and speeds ?
<magnetron> !pl | nasc
<ubotu> nasc: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dimych> FatalError, thanks for the tip. I will try strace.
<dystopianray> CaptainMorgan: fan speeds?
<dissection2> Anyone know the problem? My Ubuntu freezes like 5 to 10 times atleast, everyday
<CaptainMorgan> dystopianray, that too
<J-23> ja
<J-23> :p
<gonzoism> magnetron there is also www.linuxfromscratch.com   when i was on 32 mb with a 73mhz intel, linuxfromscratch ran great after i got it all installed.  and i learned a /whole lot/ about linux doing it.
<dystopianray> CaptainMorgan: what speed were you talking about?
<J-23> tak, na #ubuntu-pl se id
<CaptainMorgan> dystopianray, any!
<magnetron> gonzoism: oh, great
<dystopianray> CaptainMorgan: be more specific
<magnetron> gonzoism: will take a lifetime to install all the apps i guess
<dissection2> :(
<gogeta> not relly
<gogeta> i have a old m2 cyrax and 333mhz
<gogeta> run linux fine
<gogeta> not my primay box anymore thow
<ardin> xorg's taking up like, 10-15% all the time.. that doesnt seem right
<gogeta> with compiz it does
<dystopianray> ardin: what video card do you have?
<gonzoism> magnetron doing linuxfromscratch would take me about 2 weeks to get a complete system with everything i needed and the majority of the stuff fine tuned.
<dimych> dissection2, did you try ither system n the same PC?
<gonzoism> magnetron but i was experienced and going through that stuff fast.
<magnetron> gonzoism: gah
<ardin> nvidia, running the nvidia drivers. and i dont have compiz running
<FatalError> dimond, also, they can try adding the path where the library is installed to LD_LIBRARY_PATH (if that works, then /etc/ld.so.conf might need updated)
<FatalError> arg
<gonzoism> magnetron   oh hey.  there is another way....
<FatalError> dimych
<dissection2> dimych Try what?
<dystopianray> ardin: what else is consuming the cpu?
<gonzoism> what is that distro with the emerge package system ?
<gogeta> my cryx m2 runs ubuntu hehe
<dystopianray> gonzoism: gentoo
<gogeta> but i did change the window manage to xfce
<magnetron> gonzoism: gentoo
<dimych> FatalError, exactly, I will check that too, thanks!
<gonzoism> magnetron gentoo would probably be the perfect one for it.
<gogeta> text mode any distro will work
<ardin> honestly, thats the thing thats taking up the most. and i know for a fact on slack12 it didnt take up that much. i'm running xfce as the manager
<dimych> dissection2, I meant "other", sorry
<dissection2> 08:36:13AM <dimych> dissection2, did you try ither system n the same PC?
<gonzoism> magnetron but slack only requires 8mb i think.
<magnetron> gonzoism: yeah, but i need X
<ardin> 16 actually
<dissection2> dimych: I don't understand.. other what?
<gogeta> yea you just need to change x to a lighter mode to work on older pcs
<dissection2> My Ubuntu is freezing
<dimych> dissection2, other linux or even windows
<gogeta> i had a 406 running fluxbox
<dissection2> dimych: Yes, its only Ubuntu that is freezing
<gogeta> 16 mb
<dimych> dissection2, my Ubuntu was rebooting (crashing), but it turned out to be a motherboard defect.
<gonzoism> magnetron slackware has X  so does gentoo.
<gogeta> x needs at least 8mb ram to run
<gogeta> you got that it will run on any pc
<gogeta> less then 8mb you in text only
<JesseW> anyone have any pointers on dealing with a barely supported onboard intel graphics system (specifically, 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device)?
<dissection2> dimych:I ran XP for like 40 days without a problem. Ubuntu freezes atleast 10 times everyday
<gogeta> iv done plenty of legicy pcs and linux
<dimych> dissection2, sorry, have to go.. no ideas so far.
<gogeta> dissction2?
<gonzoism> gogeta X will run on 4mb.
<dissection2> :(
<gogeta> well it
<gonzoism> gogeta lol, yep.
<dissection2> gogeta: Yes?
<magnetron> dissection2: you may have an irq conflict. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingIRQProblems
<gogeta> you shure its not the video locking up
<gogeta> nivida oss driver are great for that
<possgeek> Hi, Any body knows how can I have an openSuSE like start menu in ubuntu? http://news.opensuse.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/gnome-desktop.png
<Klonoa> I think Gimmie has something like that.
<Klonoa> Not sure how stable it is.
<gonzoism> possgeek yes.  there is a how to for that.  google the ubuntu howto.  it will be #1 result.  search that page for it.
<possgeek> gonzoism: how to ubuntu gimmie ?
<Javid> Is there a way to disable numlock status entirely+
<gonzoism> possgeek man gimmie
<Javid> ?
<dissection2> magnetron: When I start the PC, I do get an unable to allocate memory resource error right before Ubuntu loads but I had been ignoring it.
<possgeek> ok
<gonzoism> possgeek man gimmie
<gonzoism> oops
<TtyS2> i have installed php and apache but firefox wont open php files, it ask about what prog it should be open in, any one know a url to a manual about what else to do
<magnetron> dissection2: do a memtest at startup and see if it finds something
<mindrape> TtyS2 - you need to update your httpd.conf so it knows what to do with .php requests
<mindrape> TtyS2 - ask in #PHP they will know exactly how to fix it I bet.  :)
<indraveni> hi all
<jiju> hi all need help;
<gogeta> im thibnking video
<TtyS2> thanks
<jiju> files list file for package `libssl0.9.8' contains empty filename
<gogeta> i had a ati that was a champ at locking up my system
<jiju> i m trying apt-get upgrade.. and it errors
<indraveni> in my firefox browser, i am seeing that one of my site, which uses hindi font is not dipalying the hindi font properly inside the combobox
<jiju> files list file for package `libssl0.9.8' contains empty filename
<indraveni> whereas, in IE I am not facing any such problem in for combobox content
<indraveni> why is this case only for firefox ?
<gonzoism> jiju  maybe apt-get update first.
<jiju> hi.. i did apt-get update.. already..
<gonzoism> jiju   you have to sudo that though:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<jiju> sure.. I usually do sudo -i first..
<gonzoism> jiju if you want to delete the package, so that it gets downloaded again, you can go to /var/cache/apt/archives/  and delete the package and try it again.
<jiju> will try that now..
<_0xf> Can anyone help me with installation of dlink usb wirelss on ubuntu
<gonzoism> _0xf run: sudo wifi-radar
<rommelhc> how install codec to view .wma videos ?!
<gogeta> ubuntu should do it for you
<magnetron> rommelhc: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<dissection2> magnetron: I'm running the memtest now. Under L2 cache, it says Unknown. Is that a problem?
<gogeta> err
<magnetron> dissection2: i don't know
<jiju> well gonzoism: I did exactly the same.. and the same error again
<rommelhc> magnetron, whit apt-get ?
<gogeta> defently not good
<gogeta> unknown error or just unknown
<ardin> ok, heres one for you guys. AC3 audio takes up a ton of cpu when trying to watch a movie or a tv show.. to the point where i cant watch it cause the video skips. i dont know if theres a better ac3 driver or what
<gogeta> mplayer ownez you
<magnetron> rommelhc: yes, apt-get, synaptic or applications > add/remove
<ardin> yeah, i was using mplayer
<J-23> or Aptitude ;)
<gogeta> i was just watching mplayer with h264 aac
<gogeta> cant get any more cpu intensiv ten that
<gogeta> no problem
<gogeta> shure your pc not just weak hehe
<rommelhc> magnetron, ok thanks..
<ardin> gogeta: i have a 1.2ghz athlon. however, they worked fine on windows with no problems, i dont see why i have this problem on linux. i know its not the video driver or the video codec
<gogeta> weak
<gogeta> you can try turning on the post prossing and buffer
<gogeta> might fix it
<gogeta> i also enables the dubble buffer and direct rendering
<rommelhc> magnetron, can i view videos in sites with mozilla ? because i dont see videos, i try all :/
<gogeta> and change the driver from x11 to xv
<jiju> hmm.. I am almost on the verge of a reinstall..
<magnetron> rommelhc: the ubuntu-restricted-extras package will fix that too
<gogeta> see how that setup treats you
<jiju> and this time.. I may have to think twice.. before installing ubuntu
<gogeta> i havent gotten to you yet lol
<anto_> Uhm, how on earth do i change my god dam ugly login screen?
<gogeta> jiju
<gogeta> waddup
<jiju> i am in a fix..
<ardin> "enable postprocessing by default" quality: "#"
<gogeta> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<jiju> cant install anything  till  files list file for package `libssl0.9.8' contains empty filename, this error goes away
<rommelhc> hahaha magnetron great perfect !
<rommelhc> thanks ! magnetron
<rommelhc> =) a lot
<gogeta> ardin well changing the video to xv and using direct rendering should help
<The_Giver> how do update an old program to the latest version via sudo-apt get install  vim ... do i do somethign like update install
<gogeta> you will need to restart mplayer after then try the vid
<Klonoa> Eh, I'ma take off, but I'll throw out the question one more time to be safe.
<Klonoa> Anyone know how to enable "Copy Image to Clipboard" in Firefox?
<ardin> gogeta: video's always been on xv. its the audio that i'm having problems with. like i said, i never had problems with it on windows. i just need something that changes the settings for ac3 or something
<Klonoa> It's like, not in the Linux version. >_<
<Klonoa> Yet Opera has it.
<gogeta> then disable the post prossing
<gogeta> if it was on
<rommelhc> The_Giver, sudo apt-get install "progam", it subscribe for new version
<gogeta> sometimes it works sometimes it can be a issue
<gogeta> might be getting cought up in the buffer
<gogeta> i do not have this issue i play ac3 no problem
<gogeta> and aac
<The_Giver> kool
<gogeta> might be a mplayer issue on slower pcs try using vlc meda player
<gogeta> blaming the driver isnt always correct
<Coded1> what model of video card is ok for under 100$?  i was looking for a bit of 3d desktop
<ardin> already tried vlc, it has the same problems.
<gogeta> nividas have the best drivers for linux
<Coded1> i heard about ati releasing specs, has any thing come of that?
<gogeta> the fatest gforce you can find in that price range
<gogeta> not yet
<gogeta> is coing thow
<gogeta> coming
<gogeta> if you dead set on ati then a xt serise readion
<Coded1> they only released the specs for the r500 series i think?
<gogeta> there cheap and perform well
<gogeta> yea
<julius> havent they opensourced the R500/600 drivers?
<Coded1> just the specs from what ive heard
<minux> entre?
<Coded1> something like 1000+ pages
<Coded1> that was just for 2d so far
<Coded1> not sure when they are gonna release 3d but right now its all talk
<graelb> Hi there
<graelb> I'm trying to connect to a windows machine via VNC, with the realvnc server set up on the windows machine...
<graelb> i keep getting a ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<graelb>  error
<graelb> and i'm not sure how to fix it
<graelb> any ideas?
<mindrape> anybody know how to jump to a line number in an ISPF screen? (MVS... sorry for not being Linux-like)
<zobbo> graelb, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337104.html
<mindrape> ie; if I'm looking at line 40 and I want to get to 40998 anyway to get their without scrolling for eons?
<habitante> hola, comunidad
<habitante> necesito una consulta
<habitante> sobre el fstab
<Coded1> ctrl+home|end i think
<Sontax`lap> Hey can some 1 help me
<Sontax`lap> i just updated my ubuntu im running the new beta
<Sontax`lap> and now my screen cant go to 1280x800
<Sh4wn> Hi
<Sontax`lap> Im running older kernel now here i can get 1024x768
<tux78> hi
<Sh4wn> I've got a little problem after today's updates..
<Sontax`lap> Some 1 can help me with that ?
<Sontax`lap> I think new drivers needed but im not that good at linux
<gogeta> sontax you using nivda/ati binarys?
<Sontax`lap> i have an 7300go
<undauntedspirit> Hey guys, I'm trying to label a flash drive formatted with FAT32, anyway to do that without reformatting it and adding the label then?
<Sh4wn> According to thye update manager I had to restart, so I did
<gogeta> might have changed your driver back top oss
<Sontax`lap> running on laptop
<Sontax`lap> How do i change it ?
<gogeta> shoukld pop up in restreted
<Sh4wn> but now it won't start anymore because it can't detect my screen and graphics card properly
<gogeta> just turn it back on
<Sontax`lap> it doesn't
<Sh4wn> And I'm using Ubuntu 7.10 beta
<Sontax`lap> m2 sh4wn
<gogeta> the go to the restrted driver manager
<tux78> does anyone know why ubuntu server wants to reboot automacilty after the grub?
<Sontax`lap> i have the same problem
<Sh4wn> hmm
<Sontax`lap> thx
<Sh4wn> and yes, I've got the nvidia drivers installed
<Sontax`lap> i see
<Sontax`lap> driver not inuse
<Sontax`lap> i gonna try that
<gogeta> HEH
<gogeta> easy fix
<Sontax`lap> but my wireless isn't even working to on the new kernel
<gogeta> probly in the same manager
<Sontax`lap> the other 2 are in use
<Sontax`lap> i will look there
<Sontax`lap> its installing
<gogeta> heh
<Sontax`lap> thx for now maby u see me back in a min
<Sh4wn> Sontax`lap you have any graphical UI?
<gogeta> yea he did
<gogeta> he couldent get full rez
<Sontax`lap> Yea
<gogeta> it was using the oss driver again
<Sontax`lap> sh4wn run the older kernel
<gogeta> why do that
<Sh4wn> How can I do that? 0:)
<gogeta> reenabling on new will work to
<Sontax`lap> it worked for me
<gogeta> should anyways
<Sontax`lap> ok
<Sontax`lap> restarting now
<Sontax`lap> brb
<Sh4wn> gogeta re-enabling the new kernel?
<gogeta> restreted drivers
<Sh4wn> Well, the only thing i got is a root shell
<Sh4wn> Can't get any further
<gogeta> humm
<gogeta> i dont knope if tht has a text mode or not
<Sh4wn> yes it is
<Ap1JACK|ubuntu> ramm?
<gogeta> i mean the manager
<graelb> The post says i need to look in /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc , and... i don't have that file
<Sh4wn> oh
<gogeta> you can try to reconfigure x
<Sh4wn> What should I change?
<gogeta> then reenable the driver
<gogeta> you can use a guided mode
<dissection2> How many tests is memtest86+ supposed to do?
<gogeta> dpkg recofigure xserver-xorg
<Sh4wn> ok
<gogeta> dont forget sudo
<Coded1> whats the cheapest apg card that will give me dual head spinning cubes?
<Sh4wn> I'll try that
<gogeta> might have to use vesa for now
<gogeta> just to get to x
<gogeta> then reenable the video drivers
<anto_> Heya, how do i change the slash screen on my computer when i try and use kdmtheme it says its not a valid slash theme but i downloaded it from www.kde-look.org
<Sontaxh> Hey
<Sh4wn> Yeah it can't detect my graphic card so it already uses vesa
<gogeta> hey!
<Sontaxh> im running new kernel now
<crazy6> so what should I use to read .doc files? OpenOffice is so... huge and slow...
<Sontaxh> but now it says ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<tux78> how do i go about fixin daper drake all it wants to do is reboot reboot
<gogeta> well you have a ui so go to the manager
<gogeta> and enable the card
<Sontaxh> No it says that while booting
<n2diy> dissection2: I don't know, but it seems to like to run forever. I'f you aren't seeing alarms, your probably good to go after an hour or two?
<undauntedspirit> Hey guys, I'm trying to label a flash drive formatted with FAT32, anyway to do that without reformatting it and adding the label then?
<Sontaxh> Running local boot scripts
<gogeta> sounds like it does no have a driver for your card in the oss mode
<Sontaxh> Than it pops up
<Bossmanbeta> ..when i try to ssh from 1 ubuntu box to the other with the dynamic option on (i.e. -D 9500) I get this error when trying to browse via socks proxy "open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" ... interestingly the AllowTcpForwarding was NOT in my sshd_config, even when I added it & restarted ssh, still getting the same error.
<gogeta> must be a newer card
<Sontaxh> i have an 7300go in it
<Sontaxh> yea i think im in now
<Sontaxh> i pressed configure and select my card
<gogeta> heh
<dissection2> n2diy: Its been running from the past 40 minutes. It doesnt say anything about how many tests it'll run. I get an "Unable to allocate memory resource error" when before Ubuntu loads..
<n2diy> dissection2: is memtest displaying red messages?
<alecwh> I'm having some problems with a new fiesty install. For some reason, no matter what I do, I can't access any websites, or IM networks. It's really odd, and I am connected to my network, in fact, I installed many updates and installed many programs from the internet, but I can't accesss websites. I tried "ping google.com", and I got a few responses, I took the IP, and that worked perfectly in my  browser. Can someone help?
<dissection2> n2diy: None so far
<dystopianray> undauntedspirit: i'm pretty sure the mtools package has something you can use to label fat partitions
<Bossmanbeta> ..when i try to ssh from 1 ubuntu box to the other with the dynamic option on (i.e. -D 9500) I get this error when trying to browse via socks proxy "open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" ... interestingly the AllowTcpForwarding was NOT in my sshd_config, even when I added it & restarted ssh, still getting the same error. Any ideas?
<n2diy> dissection2: then it isn't finding ram errors.
<dissection> Hrm
<undauntedspirit> dystopianray: Yeah, I've been reading through the man pages, but still can't figure it out.
<dystopianray> alecwh: it works when you specify the IP but now when you specify the domain?
<alecwh> dystopianray: yeah. Weird, I konw. And I can't get on MSN or AIM.
<dystopianray> alecwh: there is something wrong with your DNS
<dissection> n2diy: Any idea what else could be causing those errors before Ubuntu loads? I can't seem to find anything..
<alecwh> dystopianray: I've got 3 other computers in the house working perfectly.
<dystopianray> alecwh: check the dns settings
<alecwh> where?
<dystopianray> alecwh: /etc/resolv.conf lists the nameservers your machine is using, compare to the other machines
<n2diy> dissection2: try booting with the nodma switch.
<alecwh> dystopianray: Ill try.
<Sontaxh> wtf
<Sh4wn> Sontaxh I've exactly the same
<Sontaxh> when i try to open the restriced drivers
<Sontaxh> it says i need to isntall in for the new kernell\
<dissection> n2diy: What does that do? And how do I do that?
<dystopianray> Sontaxh: what kernel are you using?
<Sontaxh> the new 1 i think
<Sontaxh> 2.6.22-13
<dystopianray> Sontaxh: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<alecwh> dystopianray: I just compared them, and they are exactly the same.
<Sh4wn> Ok, I'll join that one :')
<dystopianray> alecwh: are the other machines running ubuntu?
<alecwh> yes, except the one that is having problems is gusty
<dystopianray> alecwh: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<n2diy> dissection2: dma is direct memory access, so your perphirals can't control it. I forget how to employ it, I haven't done an install in over a year! Someone here should be able to tell you? When your booting the CD, you should have boot options with F2, F3, etc...
<dissection> n2diy: I have Ubuntu installed already
<n2diy> dissection2: Did you add new hardware recently?
<dissection> n2diy: No, its a laptop.
<dissection> I installed Ubuntu just 2 days ago
<n2diy> dissection2: Did Ubuntu ever work on the laptop?
<dissection> It works but freezes at random times
<majnoon> hi hi ,i'm upgrading to gutsy (so far so good) WISH ME LUCK
<dystopianray> majnoon: you won't receive gutsy support in this room
<n2diy> I plan to live forever, so far so good, wish me luck! :)
<majnoon> after around the 15th i WILL
<dystopianray> 18th is the planned release date AFAIK
<majnoon> i said AROUND
<n2diy> dissection2: No errors during the install?
<Pirate_Hunter> which file must I edit to increase boot time in grub?
<coreymon77> wow
<dissection> n2diy: Nope, no errors.
<Flannel> Pirate_Hunter: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Pirate_Hunter> :) thanx
<coreymon77> for some reason im still awake at 3;40 in the morning
<majnoon> plus unstable in ANY linux is like only TWENTY times more stable then windows :)
<coreymon77> and on irc fir that matter
<coreymon77> maniacmusician: only twenty
<coreymon77> ?
<n2diy> dissection2: Can you boot into a terminal?
<majnoon> stable like 200 times more stable
<dissection> n2diy: My Ubuntu works fine, so I can go into Terminal anytime. Just that it freezes randomly. Sometimes an hour after I boot, sometimes, 10 hours later, sometimes several times a n hour
<n2diy> coreymon77: your clock is fast.
<dissection> *an
<coreymon77> majnoon: only
<coreymon77> n2diy: nope
<majnoon> even 5 times more sttable would be LARGE jump
<Pirate_Hunter> if i use sudo bash and want to go back to normal user again what is the command for that?
<coreymon77> n2diy: im just wierd
<n2diy> coreymon77: ok, maybe I'm slow, 13:41 now
<majnoon> upgrade slowing my puter som
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: 'exit' or press ctrl+d
<dissection> Pirate_Hunter : exit
<coreymon77> n2diy: its called time zones
<majnoon> Sat Oct  6 03:42:32 EDT 2007
<n2diy> coreymon77: no, time zones don't differ by five minutes.
<majnoon> <<has *buntu
<coreymon77> exactly
<murlidhar> i want install lh-abc torrent client . can anybody help me install the client since it does not have a binary package
<Pirate_Hunter> dissection: doesnt that still keep your pass save meaning others can log in by typing sudo bash 0_o???
<coreymon77> n2diy: im talking AM bere
<dystopianray> murlidhar: why do you want to install that client?
<coreymon77> here*
<n2diy> coreymon77: we have the same time.
<dissection> Pirate_Hunter: No, it'll logout of the root session.
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: sudo -k
<Pirate_Hunter> dissection: kk thanx amigo
<coreymon77> n2diy: ya, 3:43 am is not 13:43
<majnoon> maybe they should come out with a buntu that has EVERYTHING
<coreymon77> n2diy: its 3:43
<dissection> Pirate_Hunter: You can type sudo -k to clear the pass from the cache
<murlidhar> dystopianray: cuz i already have it in my windows and i would like it in this distro as well for i am used to that client
<anto_> Can somone help me change my login screen?
<n2diy> coreymon77: sorry, typo.
<Pirate_Hunter> majnoon: They have its called ubuntu ultimate or something on those lines and it is around 3.2GB
<majnoon> anto_, which buntu you using ??
<anto_> majnoon, Xubuntu with kde4
<majnoon> kdm kinda pain
<Pirate_Hunter> dissection: hola mi no habla espanhol lol... dont mind me its just too early in the mourn for me
<coreymon77> n2diy: major typo
<majnoon> should be a section in settings program
<majnoon> <<has *buntu
<n2diy> dissection2: Could it be static electricity? Ground yourself after leaving the laptop, and then returning to it.
<n2diy> coreymon77: no, not major, a 1 vs a 0.
<coreymon77> n2diy: diff of 11 hours though
<dissection> n2diy: Uh, that can cause Ubuntu to freeze? Thats odd @_@
<n2diy> coreymon77: wrong, 12 hours!
<majnoon> though i've seen gnome,kde,and xfce pretty interchangable
<kritzstapf> is there a tool like dvdshrink for windows to compress dvd-files? ive got a 4,8GB dvd and my burner is not able to burn double layer :/
<coreymon77> n2diy: and 1 and 0 are on the complete other side of the keyboard
<coreymon77> wrong, 11
<Pirate_Hunter> isnt there a site that holds a list of apps for ubuntu... I ask this cause university has started and I want to try & do all my work through ubuntu but im missing stuff like html editor, c++ compiler etc
<dystopianray> kritzstapf: k9copy or just use dvdshrink in wine
<n2diy> coreymon77: I have a numeric keypad, where they are next to each other.
<majnoon> coreymon77, THAT why you use keypad :P
<coreymon77> n2diy: i mean, ten
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: packages.ubuntu.com
* N3bunel saluta
<coreymon77> majnoon: laptop
<coreymon77> majnoon: no numpad
<n2diy> dissection2: I don't know, something funny, like static electricity, RF, etc...
<majnoon> even they USUALLY have some kinda peypad
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: you'll need to install build-essential if you want to do C or C++ programming
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: thats a needle in a haystack I was hoping for something more obvious than that which has suggested programs that ueser have used... I hate getting apps only to find out they are crap
<dissection> Pirate_Hunter: Pretty much everything you need is there in your repositories that you can access from Applications > Add/Remove Programs
<majnoon> (may need to push a function key)
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: what sort of app are you specifically looking for?
<coreymon77> majnoon: ya, the row at the yop of the keyboard
<majnoon> yop yop yop
<coreymon77> 1234567890
<coreymon77> 0987654321
<coreymon77> that one
<kritzstapf> dystopianray: thanks i tried k9copy, but i cant find an option to tell it that i want the image to be only 4,3GB, ill try shrink
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: we could start with a good html editor, VB - c++ compiler
<CommonClone> I'm having some problems setting up my home network, is there a way for me to view my other computer in the network folder without doing anything crazy like ssh
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: html editor = any text editor, there is no VB compiler, build-essentialf or C/C++
<majnoon> dystopianray, isn't gambas CLOSE ??
<n2diy> coreymon77: Trivia: Why is it never appropriate to use 24:00 as a time designation?
<coreymon77> CommonClone: what do you mean by "view"
<dystopianray> majnoon: pardon?
<coreymon77> n2diy: 24:00 is 0:00
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: your telling me they haven't got something close to frontpage for ubuntu that can't be right
<majnoon> gambas isn't it a VB clone ??
<CommonClone> I just want to be able to see my other computer in the network folder, and be able to move files around
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: well thanx ill look into those
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: frontpage is a horrible piece of crap
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: there are WYSIWYG web page creators, but they are usually always terrible
<majnoon> open office + ftp better
<n2diy> coreymon77: No, there is only 23:59:57 in a day, that is why we have a leap year. :)
<coreymon77> n2diy: same way as you dont say 1 minute 60 seconds
<coreymon77> n2diy: wrong
<murlidhar> Ok i have installed lh-abc on my pc and able to run through terminal but am not able to run it from desktop launcher . the error says permission denied
<coreymon77> n2diy: we have a leap year because there are 365 and a quarter dys each year
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: (-_-) I know but sometimes its about productivity how much cna I do with an app like that wihtout having to remember all the tags especially since I'll have to do more than one assignment at a time
<Voker57> What's the correct architecture for Intel Core Quad?
<dystopianray> Voker57: x86
<coreymon77> n2diy: every four years that equals an extra day
<n2diy> coreymon77: Then why do we subtract a day every four years, we should be adding them?
<coreymon77> n2diy: we dont
<CommonClone> coreymon77: when I open my network folder all I see is windows network, and there is nothing in it, I want to be able to access my other computer on my home network
<coreymon77> n2diy: we add a day in february
<dystopianray> Pirate_Hunter: if you check packages.ubuntu.com there should be several WYSIWYG web page creators
<n2diy> coreymon77: Whoops, brain cramp.
<coreymon77> n2diy: ya. no kidding
<Pirate_Hunter> dystopianray: yeha will do now going to boot to xp and finish installing what i was doing last night
<cyph3x> my wifi keeps dying out and it seems no one has an answer to this particular problem. wehenver i hibernate my wifi dies and it reandomly pops back on
<n2diy> coreymon77: Anyway, we have to add a day every four years, because a day is not 24:00 long, so that is how we compensate for it.
<cyph3x> any ideas?
<majnoon> ok one thing i was wondering ,is the reason dpkg and etc. take so long it does ldconfig a lot ??
<murlidhar> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/murlidhar/LH-ABC_3.2.0/lh-abc.py" (Permission denied)
<cyph3x> bah
<coreymon77> n2diy: ya, its longer than 24 hours
<cyph3x> i think ill just go ack to windows
<cyph3x> back*
<saori> Does anyone know why my title bar vanishes when I turn on Compiz?
<majnoon> cyph3x, ack is correct
<coreymon77> n2diy: if it was shorter than 24, we would subtract a day, not add
<cyph3x> ha well i havent had much luck with ubuntu while windows seems to run all of my basic peripherals perfectly soooo
<cyph3x> for example... wifi
<dystopianray> cyph3x: stick to what you know best
<n2diy> coreymon77: Nooo,,,, You have to add  to account for the short days.
<Klonoa> Hmm
<cyph3x> on ubuntu it kinda works when it wants to and when it stops.... it wil start up again apparently at random?
<Klonoa> I seem to have destroyed my Firefox install.
<k4u> Hi, my internal harddisks won't connect at startup. how do i auto connect them, without entering a pass every time?
<Klonoa> Even reinstalling it via apt-get, it still won't load up.
<Klonoa> Anybody got any ideas?
<dystopianray> cyph3x: what wifi chip do you have?
<saori> No one using Compiz or Desktop Effects or whatever its called, having this problem?
<cyph3x> i have an atheros
<majnoon> i think i have like 5 or 6 diff versions of firefox
<Klonoa> I can get Iceweasel to run, but that's it. -_-;
<cyph3x> *shrug it comes default with lenovo z series
<dystopianray> atheros usually works without issue
<majnoon> you try tarball downloads ??
<Klonoa> I had nothing but trouble with the Atheros cards.
<Klonoa> Finally just got an Intel.
<Klonoa> Works wonders.
<dystopianray> yes Intel is excellent
<majnoon> i have iceweasel,swiftfox,ff,flock,and songbirf
<cyph3x> but it isnt just my wifi card either
<majnoon> *songbird
<murlidhar> please somebody help me i do not want to launch my terminal to open a application everytime
<majnoon> murlidhar, try alt+f2
<alecw1> Hello! I have the beta of Gusy Gibbn, and I'm connected to my network. I candownload packages, and install things (apt-get), but I can't access anywebsites or IM networks. I've got 2 other fiesty computers workingfine, and my /etc/resolv.conf matches with all of them. If I ping thewebsite I want to access, get the IP, and put that into the browser, itDOES work. But domains don't. Can someone help? Also, my sound isn't working... I've got no id
<cyph3x> when i reboot/hibernate/suspend things just randomly stop worling... like my wifi and sound?
<dystopianray> alecw1: gutsy support only in #ubuntu+1
<alecw1> dystopianray: I tried there. :(
<majnoon> until the 18th or so
<dystopianray> alecw1: try harder, you will not receive help here
<dystopianray> cyph3x: some hardware is flakey with hibernate and suspend
<alecw1> dystopianray: Ok, sorry.
<cyph3x> it sucks because i really hate "profteering gluttons" -- but... it works consistently
<dissection> My swap usage is always 0 bytes. How can I fix that?
<cyph3x> dystopianray: how would i fix that then?
<k4u> Hi, my internal harddisks won't connect at startup. how do i auto connect them, without entering a pass every time?
<dystopianray> cyph3x: use windows
<alecw1> dystopianray: I don't think my problem is gusty specific.
<cyph3x> alrighty then.
<dystopianray> alecw1: install feisty and reproduce it, then we will help
<majnoon> ok one thing i was wondering ,is the reason dpkg and etc. take so long it does ldconfig a lot ??
<dystopianray> dissection: do you have any swap enabled?
<ardin> k4u: i would say to edit /etc/fstab .. except i think theres a way to to it with a graphical thing somewhere.
<alecw1> dystopianray: It happened when I installed fiesty with my laptop, same thing, but I forgot what I did to fix it.
<dystopianray> alecw1: as long as you're running gutsy you won't be helped here
<dissection> dystopianray: I set a 4GB Swap while installing. But in system monitor, it shows the usage as 0 bytes. Do I need to enable that partition from somewhere?
<dystopianray> dissection: does it say you have 0 swap, or you have swap but it just hasn't been used?
<alecw1> dystopianray: ok.
<k4u> ardin: Okay, you don't know the graphical?
<dissection> dystopianray: Yes, I have swap but 0 is used at all ties.
<dissection> times
<dystopianray> dissection: how much ram do you have?
<dissection> 2GB
<ardin> k4u: sorry, i have no idea how to do it graphically.
<dystopianray> dissection: you're probably just not doing anything that has required swapping
<k4u> okay, thnx anyway
<punzada> dissection, you should make sure your swap partition is listed in your /etc/fstab
<ardin> i would assume someone here does
<punzada> I actually perfer to just use a swap file rather then a partition, always makes the most sense to me with modern components
<dystopianray> k4u: give the drives fstab entries
<knightwise> aloha
<tifine> hello, everybody
<knightwise> hey tfine
<dissection> punzada: This is what I have in fstab...... # /dev/sda4
<dissection> UUID=4350603b-feb3-48fd-ac96-a949304b8837 none            swap    sw              0       0
<knightwise> i was wondering .. does anyone know of a good apt get package to install an rdp server on ubuntu ?
<dissection> /dev/hda        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<ardin> dystopianray: there isnt a gui for the fstab yet? wow
<dissection> Woops, sorry I thought that'll be one line
<murlidhar>  please somebody help me i do not want to launch my terminal to open a application everytime
<dystopianray> ardin: I have no idea, I do not use any gui admin tools
<ardin> murlidhar: whats wrong?
<tifine> i would like to play vcd, dvd on ubuntu but getting some weird errors tried  Totem, Mplayer, Vlc any body here :( ?
<dystopianray> tifine: have you installed libdvdcss ?
<knightwise> murlidhar.. use a shortcut on the desktop
<k4u> dystopianray: What do you mean?
<punzada> the less gui tools the better in my opinion, config files are written and commented so well it makes things so simple that way
<knightwise> tfine .. install the automatix script
<murlidhar> thaks i tried using desktop shortcut but is not working
<dystopianray> k4u: it sounds as though the drives have not been setup in fstab and so aren't being automatically mounted properly on boot
<tifine> dystopianray:yep i installed  libdvdcss2
<dystopianray> tifine: knightwise: NO, do not use automatix
<dystopianray> tifine: did you install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<murlidhar> it says Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/murlidhar/LH-ABC_3.2.0/lh-abc.py" (Permission denied)
<k4u> dystopianray: I CAN see them, but when i want to open, i have to enter pass.. and THEN i can use them troughout ubuntu
<knightwise> murlidhar . whats the command that you use
<k4u> murlidhar: try sudo?
<knightwise> tfine .. why not ?
<dystopianray> k4u: as I said, you need to edit your fstab
<tifine> dystopianray: yes indeed
<k4u> dystopianray: And that is where?
<murlidhar> knightwise: python lh-abc.py
<dystopianray> k4u: /etc/fstab
<dissection> punzada: is that right?
<k4u> dystopianray: okay, let's try
<knightwise> i have and old thin client at home and would like to hook it up to my ubuntu machine
<r-wolf> nevertheless, in that case you have to know which config has to be edited
<tifine> dystopianray: Knightwise:  okie lets see guys
<k4u> dystopianray: okay, i'm in that file now. but which changes to make?
<dystopianray> k4u: i don't know exactly what you want to do
<ardin> punzada: last i heard, ubuntu was made for the desktop end user. It'll never get there without graphical admin tools like ways to change xorg settings or edit fstab without thinking.
<r-wolf> why doesn't feisty's GUI package manager see packages on livecd?
<knightwise> ubuntu was not specificly made for the desktop
<tifine> dystopianray:  can you please help me out with dvd, vcd thinga ?
<k4u> dystopianray; If i boot up my ubuntu. and i click on a disk, it asks me for a pass. THAT shouldn't happen, it should just connect
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<dystopianray> tifine: i don't know how to help any further
<dystopianray> k4u: pastebin your fstab
<knightwise> k4d ..  are you connecting to a samba drive ?
<tifine> any geek here wana help for playing vcd or dvd
<tifine> >?
<dystopianray> knightwise: he said they were internal drives
<knightwise> hmm sudo mount in fstab ?
<r-wolf> I mean, why doesn't feisty's GUI package manager see packages on liveDVD from which it all has been installed?
<punzada> dissection, by typing 'free' in terminal it recognizes the swap is there correct
<knightwise> tfine check your private
<punzada> ?
<k4u> knightwise: samba? no.. it's just an internal drive...
<dystopianray> ardin: there are gui tools for configuring xorg.conf and fstab
<dissection> punzada: Yes, it shows up there but used is 0.
<dystopianray> k4u: pastebin your fstab
<punzada> how much ram is used?
<ardin> dystopianray: i was responding to his comment about using less gui tools. i know most people on irc dont wanna use gui tools, but normal non-geek types dont wanna use the command line
<knightwise> anybody got any experience with rdp and ubuntu ?
<ardin> i'm sorry, i'm offtopic
<punzada> no , it's not that non-geeks don't want to use the command line, it's that windows users don't want to use the command line
<punzada> that's a big difference.
<k4u> dystopianray: err, pastbin??:|
<dystopianray> !pastebin | k4u
<ubotu> k4u: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<k4u> thnx
<knightwise> oh my ..the gui vs command line discussions ? here ?
<k4u> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39743/
<knightwise> i would not trust my fstab to a gui app
<r-wolf> guys, how do I get GUI package manager at feisty consider packages from liveDVD? "settings - app sources" doesn't seem to recognize live DVD as package source
<dystopianray> nor would I, and especially not my xorg.conf
<dystopianray> k4u: ok so which partition are you having trouble with?
<knightwise> r-wolf why not use the online reps ?
<k4u> dystopianray: But.. the drive which i'm having troubles with isn't on there.. i think:\
<knightwise> the packages are fresher there
<dystopianray> k4u: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<r-wolf> knightwise: no, I'd like to minimize traffic
<knightwise> ah . i understand
<k4u> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39744/
<knightwise> have you editet your /etc/sources file ?
<dystopianray> k4u: ok, so which partition are you having trouble with?
<r-wolf> knightwise: there has been no such file, should I create it?
<knightwise> no the dir is different
<knightwise> try locate sources
<knightwise> it will give you the correct dir
<knightwise> im on my mobile right now
<k4u> dystopianray: darned... i'm not good at this:\ let's search.. i only know every drive by name...
<knightwise> cant see my linux system from here
<punzada> dissection, you still having issues?
<k4u> darned, brb
<dissection> punzada: Well it continues to show the swap usage as 0. I don't know if that has got anything to do with Ubuntu freezing all the time. No one's been able to find me a solution till now.
<knightwise> ubuntu freezing up
<dystopianray> k4u: ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<knightwise> ? must be quite a brob
<knightwise> prob
<punzada> you never answered my last question, how much ram usage do you have with 0 swap space and have you tried changing the 'swapiness'?
<k4u> b, lets try dystophianray
<k4u> dystopianray: aah, NOW that helps.. it's hda5!
<r-wolf> knightwise: found /etc/apt/sources.list
<dystopianray> k4u: you'll need to add an fstab line for hda5
<murlidhar> i am trying to compile an application called linkage and it gives an error saying libtorrent was not found .i have already compiled and installed libtorrent
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39745/
<k4u> dystopianray: okay. which is that?
<dystopianray> k4u: pardon?
<k4u> dystopianray: which line do i need to add? (sorry, i'm really a noob at this...)
<dystopianray> k4u: you can basically copy the sda5 line but change the UUID and mount point
<k4u> dystopianray: okay. where to get the UUID?
<dystopianray> k4u: sudo vol_id /dev/hda5
<murlidhar> any1?
<Thegiver> how do i setup sshd on ubuntu?
<AJ--> hello guys.. just wanna ask, is there any linux program that can capture a screen like CAMTASIA coz i want to make a video of my desktop
<k4u> thegiver: sudo apt-get sshd?
<dystopianray> Thegiver: what exactly do you want to do?
<Thegiver> just run a basic ssh server
<Thegiver> so other people can connect to it
<Thegiver> i already did sudo apt-get install sshd
<k4u> thegiver: sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<dystopianray> Thegiver: install openssh-server
<Thegiver> oh
<k4u> dystopianray: Okay, added that line. do i need to restart my pc for it to work?
<tifine> getting error message while playing vcd on ubuntu    This is the error message i m getting it ( error opening /initalizing the selected video_out(-vo) device  ))
<dystopianray> k4u: pastebin your new fstab so I can double check it
<ikonia> Thegiver: the package is called openssh-server
<Thegiver> hmm kool
<Thegiver> hmm
<Thegiver> i think i alraedey have it.. how do is tart it
<Thegiver> i thought it was just sshd start
<ikonia> its started by default
<AJ--> any linux program that i can use.. a program like camtasia to record a desktop
<k4u> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39746/
<tifine> ANY BODY GOOD IN PLAYING VCD DVD USING UBUNTU   getting error message while playing vcd on ubuntu    This is the error message i m getting it ( error opening /initalizing the selected video_out(-vo) device  ))
<dystopianray> Thegiver: it'll start by default after you install it
<ikonia> tifine don't shout, its the best way to get ignored
<Thegiver> cool
<dystopianray> Thegiver: otherwise do /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dystopianray> k4u: does /media/hda5 actually exist?
<dystopianray> k4u: just make sure you've run: sudo mkdir /media/hda5
<open-gl> I wanted to know if ntfs-3g can unistall thing that are from windows.
<tifine> any body good in playing vcd,dvd using ubuntu  getting error message while playing vcd on ubuntu    This is the error message i m getting it ( error opening /initalizing the selected video_out(-vo) device  ))
<Kenny3> what should i choose in virtual box for the os type of ubuntu? there is linux 2.2 , 2.4 and 2.6
<k4u> dystopianray: Okay, i did that now.. do i need to reboot or not?
<dystopianray> open-gl: ntfs-3g cannot itself run any software from your windows partition
<dystopianray> k4u: yeah do a reboot to make sure it's all working
<k4u> kenny3: It doesn't matter, that's just so you can recognize it
<ikonia> Kenny3 2.6
<k4u> dystopianray: okay, thnx.. let's reboot then!
<Thegiver> do all users have ssh access.. or do i have to do something in my passwd file?
<Sontax`lap> ok running new kernel now
<Thegiver> if so what do i have to do?
<Sontax`lap> wireless working but still not the resolution
<open-gl> dystopianray so that means i cant uninstal a software that is in windows
<ikonia> k4u it does matter
<k4u> ikonia: oh, okay... didn't know:P
<ikonia> k4u don't say things you don't know
<Kenny3> k4u: doesnt matter? recognize what??
<Kenny3> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> k4u: its dangerous
<Kenny3> ikonia: thanks
<k4u> ikonia: i was certain it didn't matter. but since you tell me the oppisite;)
<rulus> hi, I can mount a partition at /home, but how do I mount a directory from that partition at /home?
<tifine> any body good in playing vcd,dvd using ubuntu  getting error message while playing vcd on ubuntu    This is the error message i m getting it ( error opening /initalizing the selected video_out(-vo) device  ))
<ikonia> rulus same way you mounted /home - just mount a dir off /home
<ikonia> rulus: /home/mount for example
<k4u> going into reboot...
<Thegiver> so?
<rulus> ikonia: no, I mean a directory from the partition to mount, like /backup/home at /dev/sda1 should be mounted at the /home
<k4u> dystopianray: Great! it works!! thnx!!
<hhp2k> Anyone wanna help me with a curious configure error?
<k4u> now i've got another issue.. on another box, i installed ubuntu for my dad.. but i chose command line install.. how do i get the xserver working?
<Richard> is it possible to burn a disc while using the ubuntu live cd?
<ikonia> k4u: install the desktop version, not the server version
<ikonia> Richard: yes,
<ikonia> hhp2k: just ask the question
<k4u> ikonia: sudo apt-get install what?
<ikonia> k4u no - re-install ubuntu and use the destkop version, not the server eddition
<Snille> Finns det ngot bra grafist verktyg fr att montera ISOs i Gnome?
<hhp2k> Here's what I've got after trying to run ,/configure on a screensaver package:
<hhp2k> checking for X11 application defaults directory... not found
<hhp2k> configure: error: try using the --with-defaultdir=DIR option
<Richard> im kinda new to this how do it?
<xcst> i need help with ubuntu and beryl
<Snille> grafiskt even
<Snille> Opps sorry..
<k4u> ikonia: Sorry, i can't reinstall... i tried that several times.. this is the only way the install actually works...
<mailavj> anybody know how to play VCDs in ubuntu?
<ikonia> k4u thats nonsens, the server edition is built on the same packages as the desktop so either both will work or neither. Try the alternative ISO image, rather than the destkop (not the server edition)
<monkey_> hey everybody and girl down here :)
<xcst> when i am using  beryl it works fine, for a while, until i downloaded codecs for video like avi, mpeg etc. beryl didnt work anymore
<psyphen> k4u: what happens if you type "gdm" at the command line?
<k4u> ikonia: i HAVE the alternate image.. it just fails
<dystopianray> rulus: I don't think you can do that, you'd have to mount the partition somewhere else and do a bind mount
<ikonia> hhp2k: that is asking for a configure argument for the X11 default dir
<k4u> ikonia: i have installed ubuntu-desktop, and xinit
<rulus> dystopianray: thanks, I'll look into that
<k4u> brb, lets try @ psyphen
<ikonia> k4u: use the desktop version
<k4u> psyphen: it tells me to install that.. i'm doing that right now
<ikonia> k4u: there is more to having a desktop environment than actually having the destkop. Use the desktop edition
<arooni-mobile> folks:  i have ubuntu ... and i have a webapp i wrote that i need to test on the safari browser.  i have heard that konqueror is a good way of testing, but i've heard there are some differences in rendering between the two browsers.  ideas?
<k4u> ikonia: sorry. i really can't.. every setup fails
<ikonia> k4u: explain the failure
<binhbanhbao> can lien he nhung anh em thanh vien 4vn de mua hack audition :T
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: safari and konqueror are very different
<punzada> arooni-mobile, use browsercam
<k4u> ikonia: during setup. OR it just keeps saying: hold on a sec
<k4u> ikonia: OR it just can't install some stuff
<k4u> ikonia: And the live-cd doesn't even boot at all
<arooni-mobile> arooni-mobile, what i need to test is javascript based.... and isnt static content
<ikonia> k4u you've not told me what it says
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: install safari in windows and test there
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I am just sick and tired of killing gam_server and Thunar that uses all CPU. and when mouse start moving badly because of big cpu usage.. I thought I left those problems on Win XP..
<nikolam> Here si content of my /etc/gamin/gaminrc  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39747/
<k4u> ikonia: i had all those errors yesterday, was very tired.. are you asking me to remember something like a simple error?
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, hmmm dont have a windoz computer at home... i went all in on linux
<ikonia> k4uk4u what errors ? you've not told me any errors
<nikolam> Maybe settig poll value to 3 bilions would stop it?..
<k4u> ikonia: i had all those errors yesterday, was very tired.. are you asking me to remember something like a simple error?
<k4u> brb, checking @ other box
<ikonia> k4uk4u what errors ? you've not told me any errors
<XomboX> hi
<XomboX> can anyone tell me, how to run a console program on the background? I mean without seeking output of the program.
<ikonia> XomboX: pipe the output to /dev/null eg: ./program >/dev/null
<ikonia> XomboX: or background it with ./program &
<stoone> XomboX: program &
<arooni-mobile> what is difference between vmware's server & workstation product?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile /join #vmwarehq
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: /join #vmware sorry
<XomboX> yea, cool. Thats it!! THANK you :-)
<nikolam> XomboX: Try using screen. screen is application to start and manage multiple terminals/processes and you can attach/detach from them without need to run X
<xda> is there a program that lets me click on the desktop and it would tell me the color code? like #000000
<ikonia> xda: I don't think so, but take a screen shot and use the eye dropped in gimp
<ikonia> dropper
<xda> hm
<xda> thx
<stoone> xda: agave for example can do that too.
<xda> agave
<xda> ?
<nikolam> xda: you can press printscreen on keyboard and fo new>paste in Gimp Then see what color it is
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: you need windows for serious web development testing
<nikolam> dystopianray: he can use emulated windows in Xen or so for testing, its the same thing
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, is it enough to have vmware installed?
<arooni-mobile> and install windwos that way
<arooni-mobile> i really hate windows
<ikonia> nikolam no substitue for the real thing
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: if you install windows in it, sure
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, do you know what differencee between vmware's workstation and server product is?
<binhbanhbao> but I need to relate members of 4 vn! whom able to Please kindly talk privately! thank
<nikolam> ikonia: I disagree. It IS the same thing. OS that runs in VM does not even know where it is running. It is suitable for almost everything, but driver development
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: workstation costs money, just use vmware player
<ikonia> nikolam I don't disagree with that at all
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, what about vmware server?
<arooni-mobile> is vmware server == vmware player
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: no
<ikonia> arooni-mobile join #vmware
<arooni-mobile> they aren't answering any qs :(
<ikonia> binhbanhbao just ask your question
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: vmware server is significantly more complicated and has a client-server architecture
<ikonia> arooni-mobile then wait
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: just get vmware player
<arooni-mobile> so you'd reccomend player over all other choices
<arooni-mobile> ok
<dystopianray> yes
<dystopianray> or workstation if you want to pay for it
<nikolam> arooni-mobile: You can also use Xen or Qemu, besides VmWare (closed source)
<arooni-mobile> nikolam, whats the best one to use?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<databuddy> !paste
<stoone> arooni-mobile: or you can use VirtualBox too
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arooni-mobile> what is a .rpm file?
<arooni-mobile> is that another type of archive?
<dystopianray> nikolam: qemu is easy to use, just install it from the repos and go
<SoCo> hi there!
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: .rpm is a read hat package manager file, like a .deb for red hat and other distros that use it
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: i personally use virtualbox if you're wanting an open source virtualisation solution on a windows system
<ikonia> arooni-mobile rpm is a package meant for rpm based distros like redhat and fedora
<detra> Hi ... can anyone recommend a way to install my nvidia drivers ? Every single time I've tried my ubuntu has crashed and I had to spent several hours getting it back up ... And I've followed the guides on the internet ...
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: how does virtualbox differ from qemu?
<dystopianray> detra: what card do you have?
<ikonia> detra what version of ubuntu are you using and what nvidia card do you have
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, surely you're not asking me that ;p
<hume> detra, tried the restricted-drivers interface?
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: oh sorry wrong person
<detra> hume, yes
<dystopianray> psyphen: what is the difference between virtualbox and qemu?
<detra> dystopianray, Geforce 7600 GS
<arooni-mobile> usually i access my webapp via http://localhost:3000/........ when i put vmware on ... how will i get to this URL?
<ikonia> !nvidia >detra
<psyphen> dystopianray: funtionally the same but just a little more fancy interface-wise
<detra> ikonia, Feisty 7.04 or ???
<ikonia> detra: read that link and it will walk you through it
<detra> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: depends on how you setup the vmware network
<binhbanhbao> please salute! I need to procure members of 4 VN! Wait my which of everybody know please pointed dm! thank!
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: but you'll probalby just do: http://<your-lan-ip>:3000/
<bigbang14> where is the open office irc channel?
<ikonia> binhbanhbao as the question
<ikonia> bigbang14 #openoffice
<dystopianray> !ask | binhbanhbao
<ubotu> binhbanhbao: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> binhbanhbao: ask the question
<arooni-mobile> dystopianray, but i have dynamic iP :(
<detra> ikonia, thx
<detra> ikonia, ill try
<arooni-mobile> is there a dyndns client for linux?
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: dynamic on your lan?
<ikonia> detra let us know if you have problems
<arooni-mobile> oh no i gotcha
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: I am talking about your lan ip
<arooni-mobile> i thought you were talking about my external IP
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: or even your lan hostname
<arooni-mobile> my router
<bigbang14>  ikonia: you sure?
<ikonia> bigbang14 sure about what ?
<arooni-mobile> what do i need to install winxp ? i need the cd right?
<arooni-mobile> that is
<arooni-mobile> thats it?
<bigbang14> ikonia, it being #openoffice. for support?
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: that's right
<ikonia> bigbang14 I believe so
<arooni-mobile> if i want to test safari & ie... is there any need to get vista?  or is XP good enough?
<arooni-mobile> is virtualbox >> better than >> vmware player?
<org_> what package do i need to install for IDENTD to work?
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: the cd and at least 1024mb ram and 10gb space. you can test safari and ie on xp just fine
<dystopianray> arooni-mobile: xp is fine
<org_> i already forwarded 113 into my router. but whats the package i need to install
<binhbanhbao> Ask 1 questions! But do no one know h? Lugubrious sadness:((
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, so i should make a virtual 10GB drive?  thats the size you reccomend? and i should give virtual machine 1024 megs of ram?
<dystopianray> org_: why do you need ident?
<arooni-mobile> i have 2GB / core 2 duo / many gigs on my pc
<org_> dystopianray, for irc, different networks. I don't want the ~ to show before the ident
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: perfect
<bigbang14> ikonia: it is #openoffice.org
<ikonia> bigbang14 ahh welldone
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, it will just use my swap if it needs to right?  i usually almost use up all of my 2GB with running apps & such
<binhbanhbao> members of 4 VN since flat qu?n chng phng did they keep peanut returnned where? who' s know Please kindly to pointed dm! thank
<dystopianray> binhbanhbao: what is 4 VN?
<binhbanhbao> ok
<ikonia> binhbanhbao: this is ubuntu support questions only. Ask a question on ubuntu or find a better channel
* xoz guesses vietnamese lingo
<ikonia> xoz: sounds reasonable
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: i hope so. i've never used vmware player. my xp workstation at the company happily runs fedora, gentoo, and ubuntu using virtualbox despite management insisting on purchasing vmware servers
<org_> i already forwarded 113 into my router. but whats the package i need to install
<org_> for IDENTD
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, hmm i'm installing both vmware and virtual box
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Does Xubuntu have the ATI bug as well?
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Or is it just Ubuntu?
<ikonia> org_: what do you mean identd ?
<ikonia> org_: as in the unix daemon ?
<org_> ident man
<ardin> ok, quck question. how would i set /mnt/backup (its a drive, duh) to be able to be read by everyone on the system
<org_> i dont know other name
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR what ati bug ?
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: good idea. it's really up to personal choice
<ikonia> org_ ident man ?
<ikonia> ardin: chmod 777
<PikachuTrAiNeR> The Gnome not loading on ATI Cards thing
<ikonia> ardin: thats read write for everyeone
<bigbang14> my auto-correct in OO writer only corrects capitalization after a sentence and not at the beginning of a paragraph
<PikachuTrAiNeR> On 7.04
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR ati has bugs in xorg - not the desktop
<binhbanhbao> give inquiry to me! room it is which to inquire and take people!
<org_> ikonia, http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/LinuxGuide/linux-identd.html
<ardin> ... ikonia uh.. no, thats read write execute.. i want nothing there executed
<ikonia> ardin ok so what do you want read only - thats it
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, i just installed virtualbox..... how do i run it?  virtualbox doesnt work
<Sontax`lap> i still cant get my screan working at 1280x800
<PikachuTrAiNeR> Well, does Xubuntu boot properly on ATI cards?
<PikachuTrAiNeR> To put it simply.
<k4u> arooni-mobile: It should be in the menu under system-tools
<ikonia> PikachuTrAiNeR no more / less than ubuntu
<Sontax`lap> everything else looks to work on the new kernel
<arooni-mobile> i should say ; running 'virtualbox' doesnt work
<IdleOne> arooni-mobile: VirtualBox case sensitive
<ikonia> ardin: 774 ? read only for everyone ?
<k4u> Does anybody know a nice (graphical) ubuntu newsgroups-leecher?
<ikonia> IdleOne: tag - your in
<punzada> k4u, best one I found is Klibido
<punzada> its designed for kde but runs fine in gnome
<IdleOne> hehe ikonia not for very long
<k4u> punzada: okay, let's install it then:p
<arooni-mobile> what do you folks think about dynamic versus fixed size hard drives in virtualbox?
<dystopianray> is virtualbox better than qemu?
<else-> can anybody recommend a sip software?
<ikonia> dystopianray its just personal prefernce
<punzada> if you ever used newsbin pro on windows, it's very comparable software
<dystopianray> else-: wengophone maybe
<else-> thanks dystopianray
<dystopianray> ikonia: there must be more to it than that
<else-> can i use other sip providers than wengo in wengophone?
<ikonia> dystopianray not really, they all seem to have pros/cons
<dystopianray> ikonia: what is the disadvantage of virtualbox over qemu?
<ikonia> dystopianray god knows
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: i only use dynamic drives for fat32 because otherwise fixed will be limited to 2gb on fat32. fixed drives are fine to preset the space you know you're going to use
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, does dynamic drive dramatically reduce the speed?  can you switch your mind later?  can you readjust fixed size later?
<psyphen> arooni-mobile: i'm not entirely sure. any time i've wanted to adjust the size of a virtual drive i start a new virtual machine and remove the old one. hopefully someone else can be more helpful
<k4u> if my cd is partually broke.. kan i put the files on a usb-stick?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> burn a new cd
<k4u> ikonia: i have no more cd r's left...
<ikonia> buy some
<clouder> when adding myself to a new group, do I have to reboot or just log all instances of myself out?
<ikonia> log out and back int
<ikonia> in
<clouder> thanks
<luitvd> hi
<luitvd> i'm sorry to ask here, but which channel should I use to ask stuff about the gutsy beta?
<ikonia> luitvd: ubuntu+1
<Javid>  luitvd, #ubuntu+1
<Javid> I win because mine has a # in it. <3
<luitvd> thanks to you both :)
<luitvd> bye
<Bo^Dick> does ubuntu normally detect hardware?
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: what do you mean ?
<Bo^Dick> i mean auto detect
<ikonia> when,
<ikonia> install, real time, hotplug ?
<ikonia> what type of hardware
<Bo^Dick> graphics card, sound cards and stuff
<Bo^Dick> i've plugged in a soundblaster audigy 2 card
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: it will attempt detection at install
<Bo^Dick> so i have to tell ubuntu that theres actually soundblaster card in the machine
<arooni-mobile> psyphen, know how to solve this: The VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..  ?  how do i add chasetoys to this user group
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no it should be aware, but it may have issues if you've config'd the old card
<arooni-mobile> i.e. how can i add my user to the vboxusers group?
<Bo^Dick> i've installed a fresh ubuntu with all the hardware in
<Bo^Dick> i'm using an asus geforce extreme card
<Bo^Dick> for graphics
<Bo^Dick> the default resolution appeared to be 1024x768
<ikonia> arooni-mobile use the user manager gui
<desertc> Hello - I am trying to generate my key with launchpad.  Is there a channel I can ask about that?
<ikonia> desertc: the instructions are on luanchpad
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, where is the user manager gui
<ikonia> arooni-mobile systems --> administration
<desertc> ikonia, not on the page where I am having trouble which is the email verification clear text generation
<ikonia> desertc post a link to the page your reading
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: should i try to get the ubuntu drivers for each hardware and install them myself?
<desertc> ikonia: Please paste a clear-signed copy of the following phrase into the box below. This can be achieved by saving the phrase to a file and running gpg --clearsign FILENAME.
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: the drivers are part of the kernel
<ikonia> desertc post a link to the page your reading
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, does:  sudo -a chasetoys vboxusers    effectively do the same thing?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile no
<desertc> ikonia, one sec
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, do i need to logout / login to apply changes
<ikonia> arooni-mobile no
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: should i try to update the kernel so that ubuntu knows the exact hardware details?
<arooni-mobile> if so is that a ctrl + alt + delete job?
<bascule> arooni-mobile: no
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: no, what makes you think your hardware is a problem
<Burdon> Hi Guys
<xcst> ok
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: i couldn't select a resolution higher than 1024x768
<ikonia> !nvidia >Bo^Dick
<ikonia> Bo^Dick: read that link
<xcst> im now running ubuntu
<desertc> ikonia, disregard - I've got it now
<Burdon> Can anyone tell me, where I can get a driver for my Canon Pixma Printer?
<ikonia> Burdon canon don't support their printers in linux
<Burdon> for Ubuntu, of course
<Bo^Dick> ikonia: thanks
<Burdon> sh**
<Burdon> ok thx
<ikonia> ok
<MannyZ> what is the command to open sources.list?????+
<ikonia> Burdon: is there any need for bad langauge
<Burdon> No way?
<Burdon> I'm sorry
<ikonia> MannyZ any text editor, nano, vi , emacs etc
<MannyZ> wtf...
<MannyZ> what is the command to open sources.list?
<ikonia> MannyZ: drop the language
<ikonia> MannyZ: I've just told you the command, ANY text editor your want
<nicklas_> Hi!
<ikonia> MannyZ: or use the "software sources" gui
<MannyZ> ohh..
<MannyZ> my screen is blurry S:
<MannyZ> it looked like wrong :S
<nicklas_> I got some problem with installing updates.
<punzada> what's the issue?
<MannyZ> my screen is blurred.. cant really see what you type in..
<topo> hello
<topo> do anybody here have tried installing ubuntu on macbook pro?
<Guest56106> what is a NTFS filesystem type for mount command
<dystopianray> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<brokentire> I have an HP sound problem that is solved http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/dv6575us.php but I don't know how to implement it on my machine because I am between a beginner and intermediate
<Sontax`lap_> thx every 1 it is working again:D
<elwario91> hello
<elwario91> i need help with an avi file
<topo> hi
<ardin> Guest56106: mount -t ntfs-3g devpoint mountpoint
<topo> do anybody have tried installing ubuntu on macbook pro?
<elwario91> what is the easiest way to add a srt file in it?, tried avidemux but doesn't work :'(
<brokentire> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<nicklas_> I got some problem with installing updates.
<ikonia> nicklas_ what is the problem
<topo> fuck you
<brokentire> I have an HP sound problem that is solved http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/dv6575us.php but I don't know how to implement it on my machine because I am between a beginner and intermediate
<jussi01> !ntfs | Guest56106
<arooni> anyone familair with virtualbox here?  i set up a new virtual machine but when i insert the XP cd to install xp to it... and i hit f12 to select the CD ROM... i get the error: 'FATAL: Could not read from the boot media! System halted!.'  ... ideas?
<ubotu> Guest56106: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<brokentire> can anyone help get sound for me?
<nicklas_> iknia:Then I click on the update manager they say that I need to do it for manuell "dpkg -- -a" something.
<ikonia> nicklas_ get the exact message
<nicklas_> inonia: I will, it will take a while.
<brokentire> arooni try mounting the cdrom then rebooting the virtual machine
<arooni> brokentire, how do i do that
<brokentire> arooni private chat?
<k4u> how can i burn an ISO?
<Guest56106> when I do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda it shows mkdir:cannot create directory '/mnt/root/boot/grub': read only filesystem
<nijaba_> hello. Is it only me or there is a problem wih nvdia card with this morning upgrade of gutsy ?
<arooni> wow
<arooni> this VM thing is PRETTY DAMN NIFTY
<Guest56106> how can i fix this, I am trying to recover my grub
<brokentire> arooni: do you know how to read private messages with your irc client?
<Guest56106> I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<MeRodent> !gutsy | nijaba_
<ubotu> nijaba_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Guest56106> and getting this error
<Guest56106> when I do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda it shows mkdir:cannot create directory '/mnt/root/boot/grub': read only filesystem
<MannyZ> what is the command to restart Xorg.conf?
<arooni> brokentire, yes
<Mia75> hi all
<mechdave> Guest56106, how have you booted the rescue disk?
<MannyZ> what is the command to restart Xorg.conf?
<brokentire> arooni: try sending me a private message then I can help you with vertialbox
<stdin> !X | MannyZ
<ubotu> MannyZ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<murlidhar> i am not able to compile linkage torrent client . can anybody help me it gives me errors /  No package 'libtorrent' found
<murlidhar> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<murlidhar> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<arooni> brokentire, did you see my msg ? i sent you one
<nijaba_> MeRodent:: and if nobody test gutsy, it won't be very good when it launches, right ?
<Guest56106> mechdave:no I am using the livecd Ubuntu
<MeRodent> nijaba_, the problem is that you need to ask questions regarding gutsy on #ubuntu+1
<DaBeowulf> Hey, does choosing VESA and 24 bit result in my monitor getting no signal, or how do I properly choose VESA to actually work for X?
<murlidhar> how to adjust PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<nijaba_> MeRodent: ok, will do
<mechdave> Guest56106, Ok well you need to first mount your file system on your hard disk
<nijaba_> MeRodent: thanks
<nicklas_> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/dAqkEJ70.html
<MeRodent> nijaba_, no probs. Hopefully someone there can help.
<Guest56106> <mechdave> I did everythign according to this link
<Guest56106> I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<mechdave> Guest56106, Hang on shall read link... standby
<murlidhar> ikonia: could u help me compiling an application
<bascule> murlidhar: export PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/some/path
<brokentire> I have an HP sound problem that is solved http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/dv6575us.php but I don't know how to implement it on my machine because I am between a beginner and intermediate
<DaBeowulf> bah learning by doing
<murlidhar> bascule: err could be more specific
<Mia75> how long should it take to check a 500gb disk formatted with ext3?
<bascule> Mia75: long time
<bascule> murlidhar: that was an exact answer to your question :)
<arooni> brokentire, are you nog getting my PMs?
<Mia75> is there a way around this - because i've been waiting for about 2 hours now and i'm nowhere near complleyte
<murlidhar> bascule: thnks i am tryin
<Ind[y] > How can I view ASCII characters with gedit? (I mean characters with ordinal numbers like 128, 129, etc).
<bascule> Mia75: full check disks take a long time, thats all there is to it ...
<nicklas_> Good bye!
<Ind[y] > I see boxes with numbers instead of characters.
<brokentire> arooni: I am not getting your PM's
<brokentire> arooni: try /join #brokentire
<Mia75> bascule: thanks.  is this made worse becuase it's ext3?
<murlidhar> bascule: thnks i have done it but now it says to install me libnotify0.4.4 and i can't find it using apt-get install.
<dshuang001> hi, all
<brokentire> I have an HP sound problem that is solved http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/dv6575us.php but I don't know how to implement it on my machine because I am between a beginner and intermediate
<bascule> murlidhar: well you probably need the -dev version of libnotify
<bascule> murlidhar: what are you building and why?
<mechdave> Guest56106, brb
<murlidhar> i am building linkage torrent client and  i am building cuz there is no binary version of it
<Keule|On> hi there
<Keule|On> is here someone who can help with dvb-t cards?
<Keule|On> terratec hybrid xs
<brokentire> I have an HP sound problem that is solved http://www.linuxlogin.com/hardware/dv6575us.php but I don't know how to implement it on my machine because I am between a beginner and intermediate
<bascule> !repeat | brokentire
<ubotu> brokentire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dmitry_> what is a good partition manager for windows, apart from partition magic? i need to manage my ubuntu partitions, since i'm running low on space.
<dshuang001> I don't know how to install MP3 codec, pls advise me. I am using ubuntu 6.06
<bascule> !codecs | dshuang001
<ubotu> dshuang001: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<brokentire> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Guest56106> <mechdave> are you there
<bascule> brokentire: ubotu is a bot:)
<brokentire> I know
<bascule> k
<Guest56106> when I do grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda it shows mkdir:cannot create directory '/mnt/root/boot/grub': read only filesystem
<murlidhar> bascule: could u please compile it urself cuz there are so many things neccessary to install . One of my friends is using it in fedora  and i liked it very much
<dshuang001> ubotu, thanks, i will check it.
<brokentire> Ive been searching and searching for an answer to my problem
<murlidhar> dshuang001: :)
<brokentire> I believe I found the solution...but I am not skilled enough to impliment it....I dont understand compiling drivers
<bascule> brokentire: it's one of those things that is so difficult to take people through that I/we avoid it if we can
<murlidhar> dshuang001: ubotu is a bot means it is a robot like software not a human
<brokentire> bascule: I am not a beginnner beginner
<bascule> ok
<W1ZrD> Could anyone point me towards some guide regarding ati 9250 and beryl, as for a working solution?
<brokentire> bascule otherwise I wouldnt realize that what I found was a solution to my problem
<moreati> Dmitry_: I use gparted on a Linux live CD such as Knoppix. I think the Ubuntu Live CD/installer cd also has gparted, but you must run it from a shell.
<hollandlucas_> moreati: It does have gparted
<jimcooncat> brokentire: have you read these posts? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=489757&page=7
<murlidhar> bascule: http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<ratpoison> W1ZrD: best plan (stability-wise) is to wait for gutsy gibbon (i.e. the next version of ubuntu) It will be very simple then, since it will be integrated to the OS (if you install just a couple of packages)
<Dmitry_> moreati: i'd like to take that step if i'm unsuccessful at doing it on windows. i've never used gparted before, and if it is only a command-line interface on the live CD, i'd rather avoid it, unless i have no other choice.
<brokentire> jimcooncat I could try that ...thx
<W1ZrD> ratpoison: i.e in 12 days?
<MeRodent> Dmitry_, gparted is launched from command line "sudo gparted" but is a graphical partition manager.
<ratpoison> W1ZrD: if all goes according to plan, yup
<Dmitry_> merodent: is gparted installed by default in feisty fawn?
<W1ZrD> ratpoison: looking forward to it :)
<dshuang001> ubotu i get the erroe message :E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate. I enabled multiverse and universe for all sources.
<Lon> hey there :)
<desertc> I can't get my Launchpad Wiki working.  It errors, saying I don't have access to edit my own page.  What's going on?
<MeRodent> Dmitry_, I beleive it is also in system administration gnome partition manager on livecd. otherwise    sudo apt-get install gparted
<Guest56106> how can i change the permission of a folder in linux command
<arooni__> hey folks
<arooni__> my taskbar is gone
<arooni__> how do ig et it back
<arooni__> it lists running programs & such
<bascule> murlidhar: well I can try, but I am going out soon, and I need 24MB of stuff for gtkmm ...
<MeRodent> Dmitry_, to clarify. gparted is not installed by default on feisty but is on the feisty livecd.
<MeRodent> !enter | arooni_
<ubotu> arooni_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<moreati> Dmitry_: seconded I remember seeing that, now MeRodent mentions it
<arooni__> sorry MeRodent
<ratpoison> W1ZrD: there is a way now, and it's no biggie, but there is a possibility ithat it might cause instabilities, when you upgrade your distribution
<ok21> how can i change the permission of a folder in linux command
<bascule> murlidhar: problem 2, I am running gutsy
<Dmitry_> MeRodent, would i have to boot the live cd, and then use gparted from there?
<ok21> I want to create folder inside it
<murlidhar> bascule: ooh well thnks no problem
<Dmitry_> MeRodent, would i have to enter any credentials?
<Dmitry_> moreati, ok.
<MeRodent> arooni_, right click on the panel   choose add to panel and then select notification area
<W1ZrD> ratpoison: I've been running it before the merge but I simply forgot how to make it run with ATI's 9250 card :/
<MeRodent> Dmitry_, you have sudo access without password from livecd
<Dmitry_> MeRodent, ok. i guess i'll try that now. thanks. :)
<moreati> ok21: what is folder you want to create things inside
<Shrapnelhunter> I have x64 Feisty and I can't get a driver for my nVidia graphics card to install - can I apt it?
<MeRodent> Dmitry_, you can install onto feisty and you will need your sudo password as well
<arooni> MeRodent, ok i did that... nothing happens :(
<desertc> Shrapnelhunter, Use the Restricted Driver manager
<arooni> MeRodent, i want the thing thats on the bottom of the window... that lists running programs
<arooni> there used to be a bar there
<Shrapnelhunter> okies
<desertc> Shrapnelhunter, I have AMD64 Feisty and the driver works okay (except for kernel upgrades.... sigh)
<Shrapnelhunter> desertc: I've got a stupid intel :(
<moreati> arooni Same procedure, but choose Window List
<MeRodent> arooni, you can add the notification applet to any of the panels.
<Kaja> Intel is not stupid =(
<murlidhar> bascule: could u look at this and help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39750/
<arooni> MeRodent, ok that works but how do i 'pull' that window list down to be a separate panel that is on the bottom of my screen
<murlidhar> bascule: sorry sent u a wrong pastebin
<bascule> murlidhar: ah
<ok21> how can I change the permission of a folder so that it can be read and write into using linux commands
<MeRodent> arooni, right select it from the bottom panel. the add to panel applies to the panel you select it from.
<hetauma> any ideas how ubuntu creates the initial xorg.conf? how it detects monitor gfx card and suitable resolution ? can I run that again
<moreati> ok21: as I asked before, what is the location of this folder?
<arooni> MeRodent, but i dont even have a bottom panel to select it from
<Shrapnelhunter> desetc: thanks a million!!!!!
<MeRodent> arooni, otherwise right select and choose move.
<desertc> Shrapnelhunter, you betcha
<MeRodent> arooni, right select and choose new panel
<murlidhar> bascule: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39751/
<moreati> hetauma: this is a guess, but I think xorg itself creates it. Possibly with a particular command line switch.
<ok21> its /mnt/root/boot
<MeRodent> arooni, select the panel and choose properties to move a panel.
<Tavathlon> Hello all. I have a major problem with the updates this morning - it made my drivers for the graphics card disappear, and my keyboard layout switched to English. Might be more issues, I don't know yet. Anyway, trying to reach the restricted drivers manager, it tells me the following: "You need to install the package  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic  for this program to work.". So I tried to do that, but that package is not to be foun
<ratpoison> W1ZrD: check your private, I have posted more detailed explanation  there
<MeRodent> Tavathlon, Gutsy? if so #ubuntu+1
<Tavathlon> MeRodent: thanks, I'll go to that room then..  =)
<moreati> ok21: If you're doing things at the command line you need to put sudo infront of commands to run them as root: eg sudo mkdir /mnt/root/boot/newfolder
<bascule> murlidhar: Requested 'libnotify >= 0.4.4' but version of libnotify is 0.4.3 <-- yor in trouble now, this involves building a newer version of this package, not recommende, cause it will probably break things that depend on notify (lots of things)
<Burdon> ikonia: There are no drivers for Canon, aha: http://www.erlandertervueren.com/ubuntu/ip4300_guide/
<murlidhar> bascule: as u said i installed libnotify-dev and it says it is already installed
<bascule> it is, but it wants a newer version
<W1ZrD> ratpoison: I haven't got any PM from you :/
<murlidhar> bascule: if i install libnotify not a default ? i mean can't i install both the versions . the older version at default location and the newer verion at PKG_CONFIG_PATH something like that
<ratpoison> W1ZrD: http://pastebin.com/m4f5ddf04
<bascule> murlidhar: conflicting versions of packages are the road to ruin, trust me here
<murlidhar> bascule: strange when fedora repos can have linkage then why can't our repos have
<W1ZrD> ratpoison: brilliant, thanks a lot mate :)
<murlidhar> :(
<bascule> murlidhar: well different priorities, different distros
<murlidhar> :(
<tokj> or different distros, different priorities :P
<murlidhar> tokj: whatever:(
<bascule> murlidhar: there is one other thing you can try, alien is a command tht can install rpms, I have never used it but explore it as a possible solution ... :)
<salomon> Who can help me with a microphone? I've tried the Gnome Alsamixer, but still, when I want to record sound with Audacity, i can't. It just doens't record...
<tokj> portage has rpm and rpm2targz script
<NTAuthority> salomon: does audcaity give an error about sound devices?
<murlidhar> bascule: i searched for rpms but couldn't find it any idea?
<NTAuthority> salomon: or does it just not record anything?
<bascule> tokj: yeah, but it doesn't need them really, and lets not go promoting the g* thingy any further shall we ..
<bascule> murlidhar: well if fedora can yum it, it's in their repos, grab it off some mirror and caryy on from there
<tokj> bascule: dammit, i've mistaken the channel O.O
<lastlemming> 7.10 RC will out this thurday right?
<tokj> bascule: sorry :P
<bascule> tokj: heh, :))
* N3bunel brb fac baitza la ...... :D
<murlidhar> bascule: i will try
<tokj> bascule: really, i thought that i was in #gentoo and not in #ubuntu
<tiger_> At which runtime level does ubuntu boot by default ? I can't figure it out since there is no /etc/inittab !!
<chuxxsss> Im having problems setting up my 3d driver stuff with ubuntu have install nvidia driver software but opengl will not start? have a MX440 agp card
<b4d> hi, I have wired problem, ubuntu 7.04 and VIM 7.0.235, i can't get the syntax highlighting to work with syntax on in .vimrc it says on vim startup that it's not the right parameter, but on my fedora with same vim version it works
<ikonia> chuxxsss: you may need the nvidia-old package
<chuxxsss> ok
<chuxxsss> is that the Legacy one? ikonia
<chuxxsss> ikonia:that the one I have installed now
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> thats right
<ikonia> chuxxsss: what sort of problems are you havingt
<ikonia> having
<Hornet> Greetings.  Rather dire bug here, seems to be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/107516 .  What's the best solution out of the proposed, as I'm not sure what they do I really don't want to blindly apply them.  I'm sitting here watching kern.log , /var/logs/messages, and /var/logs/syslog grow by about half a meg every second. O_O
<hetauma> hmm after working about an hour with 640x480 now letters in 1280x1024 look soooooooooo small :D
<CountX> Grub Error 17 :(
<chuxxsss> ikonia:opengl will not open when I have legacy propriety driver selected.  Opengl has not work yet on ubuntu it would on SUSE for me but SUSE was not as good as ubuntu.
<b4d> okay about vim, i got the solution, i had to install vim-runtime, cause ubuntu doest do it by default :)
<CountX> anyone know how to fix grub error 17?
<CountX> cant boot up...
<ok21> CountX:same problem here dude
<oblon> hello
<Crozar> guys how to rem ove grub
<Dmitry_> Crozar, bcdtools
<ok21> CountX:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-68342fc2e30d51fa0aa6f5bf16c911dd8d3663c6
<Dmitry_> *gets guide*
<ikonia> chuxxsss: can you explain what you mean by opengl is not working
* bascule goes out
<Crozar> im fed up with grub who wants to dual boot when virtualbox is available heh....
<Dmitry_> moreati: used the live cd, opened gparted, attempted at shrinking one partition, but i was told to scan that partition for errors and fix them if possible. tried extending this partition, and the same thing occurred. now, reverting to the original plan, do you know any partition managers for windows that would help me do the job?
<shooyaaa> is there someone form china
<ikonia> Dmitry_: partition manager
<ikonia> partition magic sorry
<Dmitry_> ikonia, a little more precise please. :P
<Dmitry_> nope
<Dmitry_> partition magic doesn't work on vista
<Crozar> Dmitry_: Partition Magic
<Dmitry_> anything apart from that?
<ikonia> Dmitry_ the latest version does
<Burdon> ikonia
<ikonia> Dmitry_: ask inm ##windows
<ikonia> Burdon: yes
<Crozar> Dmitry_: www.isohunt.com click on bittorent ont he search then type Partition magic download version 8
<familie> I got problems Installing a Lexmark X1250 Printer, can anybody help me?
<Burdon> ikonia: For your information: http://www.erlandertervueren.com/ubuntu/ip4300_guide/
<oblon> I have a problem with ldap client on ubuntu 7.04,he can't mount usb peripherical automaticly I add plugdev group on /etc/security/group but the problem are the same
<Dmitry_> Crozar, "If instead of GRUB you want Vista's bootloader to be in charge, load up the Vista installation and install EasyBCD. Go to Manage Bootloader, then Reinstall the Vista Bootloader, an GRUB is overwritten. You can then configure the Vista bootloader to add Linux to the boot menu."
<chuxxsss> ikonia:Kinfocenter gives me a error if I try looking at OpenGL it will not initialize OpenGL.
<Burdon> there are drivers for linux
<Crozar> guys where can i find bcdtools?
<Dmitry_> from a dualboot vista and linux guide.
<Dmitry_> easybcd, sorry. :P
<familie> Burdon, did you talk to me?
<ikonia> Burdon that seems resonalbe
<Dmitry_> Crozar, wait.
<Burdon> no familie
<Dmitry_> firstly, is your other OS vista?
<Crozar> Dmitry_: i want to remove grub i dont like to dualboot i left windows 1 year ago
<familie> :(
<Crozar> Dmitry_: im not going back to windows any more lol i have all i want in ubuntu , i can run microsoft office 2008 here and much more things
<familie> Crozar, just format the windows partition and use it e.g. for pr0n
<Dmitry_> Crozar, i see.
<oblon> somebody can help me
<Dmitry_> Crozar, in that case, sorry. can't help
<Crozar> i want to remove grub guys any idea's
<ikonia> Crozar: there is no such thing as office 2008
<Crozar> i mean office 2007 =p
<Dmitry_> ikonia, thanks.
<Crozar> lol i just wokeup chill ikonia
<ikonia> Crozar overwrite your boot sector with another boot loader
<Crozar> cant i remove grub?
<Dmitry_> Crozar, regarding partition magic, also thanks. i'll go have a look.
<Dmitry_> you can.
<ikonia> Crozar yes you can, over write it
<Crozar> i dont want a bootloader i want ubuntu to be booted just like that
<ikonia> Crozar you need a boot loader to boot any OS
<Dmitry_> try lilo!
<lastlemming> no display bootloader you mean?
<familie> I got problems Installing a Lexmark X1250 Printer, can anybody help me?
<Crozar> ikonia: i have a question im asking it behalf of my friend , he has a laptop with about 5 partitions all used , he has 1 of the partitions 50 GB he wanted to use 20 GB for ubuntu but ubuntu didnt have the manual option to make that must he do it through parition magic?
<familie> Crozar, ... install gparted in order to remove your win32 partition.. or just edit the GRUB config
<Dmitry_> Crozar, why not just make ubuntu the default OS to boot, and set timeout 0 seconds to choose?
<Dmitry_> i'm guessing then you won't even see grub.
<gordonjcp> !ask | familie
<ubotu> familie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> Crozar resizing any partition through any software carries a risk, you can use whatever partition tools you wish
<Crozar> Dmitry_: how to do that/
<familie> gordonjcp, then help me to set up this printer
<Dmitry_> Crozar, two seconds.
<ikonia> Crozar change the timeout in menu.lst to 1
<Crozar> ikonia: whats the best thing to do then for my friends laptop
<ikonia> Crozar or use the "hiddenmenu" option
<Crozar> ikonia: from we're ? in dos mode?
<gordonjcp> familie: no
<ikonia> Crozar I've just told you what to do with your friends manual
<Crozar> ikonia:  on my start up
<Dmitry_> Crozar, http://apcmag.com/5046/how_to_dual_boot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first
<gordonjcp> familie: I don't know what problem you're having
<Dmitry_> Crozar, ignore the mention of windows.
<ikonia> Crozar dos mode ??? what are you talking about
<Crozar> i mean on startup ikonia
<Dmitry_> Crozar, find the line...
<Shrapnelhunter>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ikonia> Crozar: change the line "timeout" in /boot/grub/menu.lst to "1"
<Dmitry_> Crozar, Ctrl+F and find Configure GRUB
<Dmitry_> Crozar, then have a read there.
<ikonia> Crozar: or read the grub docs on "hiddenemenu" option
<Hornet> Greetings.  Rather dire bug here, seems to be this one, or very similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/107516 .  What's the best solution out of the proposed, as I'm not sure what they do I really don't want to blindly apply them.  I'm sitting here watching kern.log , /var/logs/messages, and /var/logs/syslog grow by about half a meg every second. O_O
<ikonia> Hornet: 1 moment
<familie> gordonjcp, there are no fucking drivers availaible for this printer.. neither from ubuntu nor from Lexmark! Is there any chance to install windows drivers?
<StatusD> apache 1.3 php module
<Crozar> ikonia: how can my friend install ubuntu now?
<ikonia> familie: that language is uncalled for and it is the best way to get banned
<familie> I hate this... Not even the simples printer drivers :X
<ikonia> Crozar use the install cd
<Crozar> ikonia: ur saying resizeing is a risk
<ikonia> Crozar yes
<Crozar> ikonia: install cd cant do it
<StatusD> what is the package name for Apache 1.3 PHP module??
<Crozar> ikonia: its not familier with the process maybe because no body set it up for that kind of task
<ikonia> Crozar the install cd will install fine
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know how to make it so you can have mulitble media players running and all them  have sound .  I have ran more then one ,but they can't seem to hand more then one running at a time.  I have don it in windows do I not have ubuntu configed right
<ikonia> Crozar gparted - the partition tool can and will resize it, however it carries a risk
<Crozar> ikonia: install cd said * use entire harddisk , or manual , when i set to manual i dont have the options to resize ect..
<gordonjcp> familie: see, why didn't you say that in the first place?
<ikonia> Crozar show me a screen shot
<gordonjcp> familie: what does Google have to say about it?
<Crozar> hmmm ok
<Crozar> l8er when i meet with him
<chuxxsss> ikonia: I am getting this message about the driver Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Crozar> il make a small vid on my phone and put it on you tube
<ikonia> chuxxsss I see
<ikonia> Crozar no
<ikonia> Crozar boot from the live cd
<ikonia> Crozar take a screen shot
<ikonia> Crozar post it on something like image shack
<Crozar> ya
<IndyGunFreak> man, he nvidia driver went to hell on all those updates in gutsy last night.
<ikonia> chuxxsss is xorg using the nvidia driver ?
<frylock^> hmmm. i took out my old cd drive and plugged in my new one. ubuntu does not seem to recognize it.
<Crozar> ikonia: whats gparted ? worst then partition magic ? why they are on risk? whats the risk ?
<ikonia> chuxxsssIndyGunFreak yes it did
<chuxxsss> not sure
<ikonia> Crozar there are risks with any tool that resize partitions with data on
<chuxxsss> yes must be
<frylock^> i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: any idea what happened?... i'm slowly getting mine back together
<Crozar> hmm
<mysticalzero> HI guys. For some reason i couldn't access my ntfs drive. This picture will show you what i meant. http://mystzero.frih.net/image/others/screenshot1.png. Also, when i took a look at my syslog, there are many repeated errors like "Buffer I/O error on device sda3. I have look through google for solutions but found none. :(  Any ideas what's going on?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak no, I've seen a few problems with 8800 cards
<Hornet> ikonia: if it helps, the logs are filling with this: Oct  6 09:53:29 Hades kernel: [ 5312.660000]  ACPI Error (evgpe-0711): No handler or method for GPE[ F] , disabling event [20060707] 
<familie> gordonjcp, there are only hacks availaible that render my scanner in this al-in-one printer useless..
<gordonjcp> familie: bummer
<familie> like installing drivers of another product branch
<gordonjcp> familie: maybe it's not supported, then
<ikonia> Hornet have you added the ec_intr=0 line to your kernel boot options
<familie> gobgob, :(
<familie> sry was meant for gordonjcp
<familie> anway, thank you
<Crozar> ikonia: this new laptop of my friends has a featuer when he recovers hes computer it makes 5 partitions ( 1 for swap something ) ( 1 for a recovery cd just for reinstall any missing or error thing ) ( 1 for windows and 10GB ect. for fileswap ) ( 1 for whatever files ) ( and 1 is i guess 300mb and i dont knwo wh ats that for )
<gordonjcp> familie: some manufacturers are at best unhelpful and at worst downright hostile to people writing Linux drivers
<Hornet> ikonia: I've no idea what it does, that's mainly why I'm here.  I don't want to blindly add things to the kernel options without know what they do.
<tarelerulz> When I run mplayer for terminal I can have totem playing someting and mplayer playing something else and when I run mplayer from the menu it says it can't not open/initialize the audio device
<gordonjcp> familie: unfortunately Lexmark fall into the latter category
<ikonia> Crozar then don't mess with the partitions if you don't know what they are for
<ikonia>                    worst downright hostile to people writing Linux drivers
<k4u> how to configure xserver?
<Hornet> ikonia: I'm not even sure it's that bug, it just happens to have similar symptoms
<frylock^> hmmm. i took out my old cd drive and plugged in my new one. ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master.
<ikonia> Hornet: ok, I can see from the kernel bug that it will stop apci probing
<gordonjcp> familie: they also shut down a *huge* factory in the UK causing massive unemployment in a part of the country that's already fairly economically disadvantaged
<k4u> i do get sound, but the monitor doesn't display anything
<stdin> !xconfig | k4u
<murlidhar> bascule: ok i have installed it my machine using sudo alien:)
<ubotu> k4u: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<ikonia> Hornet: its a work around, not a fix
<gordonjcp> familie: in short, they're not a company I would buy products from
<Crozar> i dont know but hes laptop is very very new =( ikonia and he says he wants ubuntu just because of me revealing him that ubuntu does not get infected by virus errors or spyware he was like 0_O
<familie> gordonjcp, ok :/ so is there a list with supported manufacturers or somes where you *cant* do anything wrong?
<ikonia> murlidhar mI strongly advise you to not use alien
<gordonjcp> familie: have a look on linuxprinting.org
<familie> my mom bought it because it was like 40
<ikonia> Crozar lets cut to the chase, what do you want me to do
<gordonjcp> familie: yeah, that's the problem
<Crozar> ikonia: right now im looking for the hidden menu =/
<murlidhar> ikonia: but i wanted to use the application which am not able to compile it
<ikonia> Crozar you where border line trolling in #ubuntu+1 last night, and now your asking random questions - what do you want
<gordonjcp> familie: a lot of cheap printers offload the hard work to the driver
<ikonia> murlidhar what application
<fragender> Is it possible to run stellarium with sensible speed on a notebook with Intel GMA950?
<moreati> Dmitry_: gparted is paranoid, if you don't cleanly shutdown Windows or Linux, the filesystem will be marked as 'uncleanly unmounted' and gparted won't risk resizing it. Make sure you do a clean shutdown, then try again.
<murlidhar> ikonia: linkage torrent client
<frylock^> i took out my old cd drive and plugged in my new one. ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. anybody knows how can i mount it properly?
<Shrapnelhunter_>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<ikonia> murlidhar I strongly advise against alinee
<ikonia> alien
<Crozar> ikonia: i havent fixed the case of my cd drive and i posted the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/149536
<Crozar> ikonia: i just want to change the seconds for grub and make it default and fast
<Helzibah> Hornet: did you try a different kernel image?
<gordonjcp> familie: one of the criticisms levelled at Linux is that hardware support isn't that good - which to an extent is true.  But manufacturers produce Windows drivers but not Linux ones, y'see
<murlidhar> ikonia: what should i do then http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<gordonjcp> familie: now if a device works in a fairly "generic" way, or if it has well-documented interfaces, then it's easy to make a driver for it
<chuxxsss> ikonia:going to try the Nvidia 6 series driver let hope I don't crash
<murlidhar> ikonia: it requires libnotify0.4.4 but ubuntu has libnotify0.4.3
<gordonjcp> familie: the answer is to find stuff that's known to work with Linux, buy it, and then tell the manufacturer that's why you bought it
<gordonjcp> "I buy your products because they're well supported under Linux"
<ikonia> murlidhar what version of ubuntu are you using
<IndyGunFreak> chuxxsss: i just got mine back up and working, it was a pain.
<murlidhar> ikonia: feisty
<murlidhar> ikonia: 7.04
<logik4> hi all
<chuxxsss> I no it is if it goes wrong thanks IndyGunFreak
<Helzibah> Hornet: 2.6.20-16 messed  up battery acpi on my old laptop, but -15 worked fine so I just copied the module across until it was fixed
<ikonia> murlidhar looking at the link you sent me, it should work
<familie> gordonjcp, yeh, I phoned Lexmark a couple of weeks ago and asked why they only had 2k2 redhat drivers on their page and the support guy said that - since he's in this job - people *NEVER* asked for Linux drivers yet..
<IndyGunFreak> chuxxsss: it wsa a pain even while it went right...lol, dual displays just wouldn't work rihgt, but i have it now
<frylock^> using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i took out my old cd-rom drive and plugged in my new one (creative rw 2440). ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. anybody knows how can i mount it properly?
<gordonjcp> familie: part of the problem, eh
<Shrapnelhunter>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<dam9> hello everyone :D
<CountX> i cant boot, i get error 17
<familie> gordonjcp, I'll just write a complaint to them in the feedback form telling them that my huuge company will migrate to HP ;)
<dam9> < new windows convert
<gordonjcp> familie: heh
<Crozar> ikonia: you shouldve told me i must edit this sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebrock> I just installed pptpd for VPN purposes, however, when I connect to it I'm not able to surf the internet on the client-side?
<Dmitry_> CountX, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<ikonia> Crozar I did tell you exactly what to do
<chuxxsss> I have a old MX440 my kids and partner have the good computers I have my one in the shed
<Crozar> ikonia: thanks =)
<IndyGunFreak> chuxxsss: i see.
<ikonia> Crozar: change the line "timeout" in /boot/grub/menu.lst to "1"
<ikonia> as you can see I told you
<logik4> Amd64, Ubuntu 7.04, nvidia: Problem only 1 speaker works...
<murlidhar> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39751/
<Dmitry_> ikonia, what would timeout 0 do? would it unset the timeout?
<chuxxsss> Any good ways to fix it? Indy
<dam9> quick question :  which program does people use to import video from mini-dv cameras to a computer in ubuntu?
<CountX> Dmitry_ i already did that
<ikonia> Dmitry_ I think its unlimited
<IndyGunFreak> well, my card is quite a bit newer than yours,
<Dmitry_> ikonia: i see.
<Dmitry_> CountX, well, google more. :P
<sebrock> anyone knows about this?
<ikonia> murlidhar thats a pain
<frylock^> using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i took out my old cd-rom drive and plugged in my new one (creative rw 2440). ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. anybody knows how can i mount it properly?
<CountX> Dmitry_ how many solutions to one problems can their be?
<Dmitry_> CountX, probably a few. not too many.
<murlidhar> ikonia: thnks for givin me a hope now can  u hellp me installing libnotify now since the versions are diff
<CountX> Dmitry_ ive tried 2
<IndyGunFreak> chuxxsss: but what i ended up doing, was instaling the linux nvidia kernel in synaptic, configure my first monitor, restart, configure dual displays, restart, and all is well now.
<chuxxsss> now I can't modify my driver in KDE
<ikonia> murlidhar don't change the libnotify version
<IndyGunFreak> chuxxsss: how ar eyou trying to modify it?
<ikonia> murlidhar: report to the softwre writing that his dependency checking is wrong
<murlidhar> ikonia: then it won't install
<CountX> Dmitry_ ive tried this but no effect : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-68342fc2e30d51fa0aa6f5bf16c911dd8d3663c6
<Dmitry_> CountX, ok. well, good luck. sorry i can't help
<ikonia> murlidhar: libnotify is important - don't change it
<dam9> can people read this? (new to irc)
<ikonia> dam9: yes
<Steaua> Cel Mai tare chat  www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/  Sau server de irc   /server irc.roirc.net            avem radio trivia tot ce iti doreste sufletul
<Steaua> Cel Mai tare chat  www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/ www.webchat.ws/intime/  Sau server de irc   /server irc.roirc.net            avem radio trivia tot ce iti doreste sufletul
<dam9> thank you
<sebrock> I just installed pptpd for VPN purposes, however, when I connect to it I'm not able to surf the internet on the client-side?
<ikonia> !pastebin >steaua
<IndyGunFreak> dam9: i doubt dyslexics can
<dam9> xD
<chuxxsss> well I will go in to synaptic again if it does work I have instuction on have to do it through the shell bash
<murlidhar> ikonia: so wht should i do to install
<logik4> Amd64, Ubuntu 7.04, nvidia: Problem only 1 speaker works...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79.114.228.218]  by stdin
<Crozar> ikonia: how to save the history of all my terminal commands?
<ikonia> murlidhar contact the person who wrote the software and tell him his dependency tacking is wrong
<dam9> hey, just a really quick question, which program do people commonly use in Ubuntu to import video from mini-dv cameras to their computers? (through firewire port)
<Crozar> ikonia: i need it because at october 18 il reinstall gutsy fresh
<ikonia> Crozar its save in .history
<Crozar> etc/X11 folder?
<ikonia> Crozar no your home dir
<ruben> hello, I started XChat and now I'm here, but I want to go to the channel #ubuntustudio but I'm new to Irc and XChat, can Anyone help me out?
<xcst> ./j ubuntustuido
<xcst> ./j ubuntustudio
<ikonia> ruben /join #ubuntustudio
<Dmitry_> /j #ubuntustudio
<murlidhar> ikonia: i am noobie but how can it have in fedora yum install if the dependency is tacking is wrong?
<Dmitry_> actually,
<ikonia> murlidhar fedroa is totally different
<Crozar> theyr hidden =D
<ikonia> murlidhar hence why I said don't use alien
<Dmitry_> ikonia is probably more correct. your version of xchat may not support the command /j
<Dmitry_> or it may. it's better to be safe.
<IndyGunFreak> murlidhar: why are you here asking about fedora?.. and alien is a terrible idea
<murlidhar> ikonia: should i say him that libnotify 0.4.4 is not available for feisty fawn
<xcst> im looking for a nice antivirus for ubuntu? can someone suggest
* N3bunel back
<ChildX> hello
<ChildX> i need some help here
<IndyGunFreak> !anvtivirus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anvtivirus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> murlidhar no - just question if libnotify4 is actually required, it could just be a typo in his dep checking
<dam9> clamwin maybe?
<logik4> xcst :clamscan
<ChildX> anyone familiar with Launcher?
<IndyGunFreak> ClamAV, and AVG just came out with their linux version of their AV software, its quite nice.
<xcst> do you prefer limewire for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> i've got AVG on my laptop.
<frylock^> using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i took out my old cd-rom drive and plugged in my new one (creative rw 2440). ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. anybody knows how can i mount it properly?
<murlidhar> ikonia: i will do that right away
<Dmitry_> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Dmitry_> frylock^, i've seen that message four times now. :S
<ikonia> murlidhar well done. its the correct way to do it. He is posting instructions for ubuntu that don't work - fix the instructions, not ubuntu
<logik4> amd64 fan here?
<dam9> quick question : is there any alternative to Kino for importing mini-dv video to a computer?
<xcst> how about the counterpart for limewire
<ikonia> logik4: ask the qeustion
<logik4> Ikonia: Amd64, Ubuntu 7.04, nvidia: Problem only 1 speaker works...
<frylock^> Dmitry_: yeah, since i nobody answers, i'm writing in intervals, maybe someone who has joined recently can help me out
<ikonia> logik4: broken speaker/cable ?
<ChildX> i want to run an application from the Panel... i want to run XMMS and the stream as well, not just xmms, cause that i know
<ikonia> frylock^: what is your question
<logik4> ikonia:  boot with windows=>  hardware, cable ok
<murlidhar> ikonia: since i am a noobie just give the exact comments so that i can copy paste it
<Dmitry_> frylock^, i see. some helpers get annoyed by repetition. however, i totally understand you. :)
<logik4> speaker too
<logik4> speakers too
<Dmitry_> ikonia:
<IndyGunFreak> logik4: check your balances... maybe right speaker is turned off.
<Dmitry_> [11:54:38]  <frylock^> using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i took out my old cd-rom drive and plugged in my new one (creative rw 2440). ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. anybody knows how can i mount it properly?
<bobby_> hello ; my question is  : does anybody know a good application for vocal command under ubuntu ( perlbox-voice looks nice but is not really working )
<logik4> used Alsa mixer and balance ok
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<ikonia> murlidhar "hi your instructions to install on ubuntu appear to be wrong. The depencency checking says it needs libnotify 4.4 - however 4.3 is the latest available in ubuntu, is this correct or is your denendecny checking/instructions wrong"
<sebrock> how can I access VPN server and internet at the same time???
<ruben> I have Feisty as distro now, without any dual boot with an other distro. But now I want to instal Ubuntustudio 7.04 next to it. How do I make a dual boot?
<frylock^> ikonia: using ubuntu 7.04 (feisty). i took out my old cd-rom drive and plugged in my new one (creative rw 2440). ubuntu does not seem to recognize it. i can see /dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 in my /etc/fstab, however there is no /dev/sdc0 so i'm thinking that's the reason. bios does see it as secondary master. i do see /dev/hdc, when i gnome-mount -vtd /dev/hdc, i get an error about "bad fs, bad superblock (and so forth)"
<ikonia> ruben the only way to really do it is to use different disks or a shared boot partition
<ChildX> how can i make XMMS to be launched by clicking a button on the Panel and at the same time i want that a stream that i have saved in the file Internet Music.m3u to be executed
<ChildX> ??
<ikonia> frylock you've just said you can see /dev/sdc0 - then you tell me  there is no /dev/sdc0 ? which is it
<ruben> I have ony one Hard disk, I don't think it is divided into partitions. what to do?
<ChildX> what's the command then?
<ikonia> ruben: why do you want to make this hard, just use ubuntustudio if thats what you want
<ruben> and trow away the normal ubuntu?
<ChildX> the command 'xmms /home/user/Intzernet Music.m3u' just opens xmms and does not use the m3u file... it opens a Choose file dialog...
<frylock^> ikonia: i can see the line that goes "/dev/sdc0 /mount/cdrom0 utf,iso.... " line in my /etc/fstab. in /dev/ there is no "sdc0"
<murlidhar> ikonia: done thnks
<ChildX> the command 'xmms /home/user/Internet Music.m3u' just opens xmms and does not use the m3u file... it opens a Choose file dialog...
<quattromaggio> ciao
<ikonia> frylock^: ok - have you rebooted so udev can create one ?
<stdin> ChildX: did you escape the space ?
<ChildX> yeah
<ruben> I don't now if ubuntustudio is suited for other things then media development
<k4u> Right, server info has been set, but it still tells me: 'no screens found'
<stdin> ChildX: xmms /home/user/Internet\ Music.m3u    < like that?
<logik4> i found this : #14377
<k4u> Right, server info has been set, but it still tells me: 'no screens found'
<ChildX> then i tried renaming the file to Music.m3u and set the command accordingly
<ruben> and also I first want to try it
<ikonia> k4u don't use the server edition
<ikonia> k4u use the desktop
<ChildX> stdin, no
<k4u> ikonia: it doesn't matter. i reinstalled.
<ikonia> k4u use the desktop
<frylock^> ikonia: yeah i did.
<ChildX> my second command was 'xmms /home/user/Music.m3u'
<ikonia> frylock^: do you have any /dev/scd devices
<k4u> ikonia: Read! i reinstalled. but it STILL doesn't work!
<ikonia> k4u drop the attitude, I asked you earlier what the errors where
<quattromaggio> ciao
<xcst> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<k4u> ikonia: ubuntu-desktop has been installed. it just tells me 'no screens found'
<frylock^> ikonia: nop. ls /dev/sc* returns empty
<ChildX> i've changed the file Internet Music.m3u to Music.m3u
<ikonia> k4u: use the desktop version - not the server version
<MannyZ> HELLO, HOW I FORMAT MY UBUNTU? MY X IS MIXEDUP AND I WANT TO INSTALL 7.04 AGAIN
<ikonia> frylock can you see it in the bios ?
<frylock^> ikonia: yes, as secondary master.
<ikonia> !caps >mannyz
<ChildX> is this a possible bug in Ubuntu feisty?
<MannyZ> ikonia pls
<ktostaki> Will I can send mails throught mutt?
<ikonia> frylock thats very odd, try lshw see if you can see it
<ChildX> or probably a bug in GNOME
<ubuntu__> hey guys, anyone here running an 8800gts?
<ChildX> huh?
<k4u> anyone else who can help me with this apart from ikonia?
<ikonia> k4u: lets fix your desktop install issues
<ubuntu__> k4u whats wrong
<k4u> ubuntu__: I have installed ubuntu-desktop, but it tells me: 'no screens found'
<xcst> i like to watch dvd and movies in my laptop, is preferrable that i install medibuntu?
<ubuntu__> and has anyone here installed an 8800gts on ubuntu feisty?
<ubuntu__> what graphics card are youusing
<ChildX> please help me or i'll start cursing
<logik4> issue:  Ubuntu live CD, AMD64 turion, Presario V6000, Nvidia:  Failed to boot BCM
<ikonia> ubuntu__ yes
<k4u> ubuntu__ Nvidea
<ikonia> ubuntu__ 8800
<jimcooncat> looking for a more robust terminal app, multiple sessions, let me send one command to all?
<ikonia> k4u fix the issues on the desktop cd - rather than messing witht he server edition
<linxeh> jimcooncat: multiple xterms ?
<linxeh> :P
<ChildX> now you deserved it
<frylock^> ikonia: it sees it, in ide-1, logical name: /dev/hdc
<ubuntu__> wait
<k4u> ubuntu__: could it be becaus i'm trying it on an HP?
<ChildX> die you selfish mother-fuckers
<ikonia> k4u: this is desktop for your dad - desktop edition is more suited to desktop use
<stdin> !language | ChildX
<ubotu> ChildX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> stdin: just ban that
<jimcooncat> linxeh: like screen but with a better interface
<k4u> ikonia: i HAVE installed the desktop cd! o'
<ChildX> oh now you've noticed me
<ubuntu__> ikonia did u install an 8800 b4?
<k4u> ikonia; i'm not stupid...
<ikonia> k4u no you've not, as you've told me your installing gnome-desktop
<ChildX> you sick fuck
<ubuntu__> what model nvidia card k4u
<thedonvaughn> ChildX: mad because you're not getting free volunteered help?
<ikonia> gnome-desktop is already installed on the desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl182-251.lj1.volja.net]  by stdin
<ikonia> ubuntu__ yes
<linxeh> jimcooncat: you can probably achieve what you want with screen and emacs ;-)
<k4u> ubuntu__: uhm.. woulnd't kknow actualy... how to find?:| i have no package or some sort...
<frylock^> ikonia: when i gnome-mount -vtd /dev/hdc, it says something about bad fs, bad superblock. i can fetch the full message if you want.
<jimcooncat> linxeh: no doubt, only takes a year to learn?
<ubuntu__> did it work, i tried b4 and now im on the live cd wundering if i should because i dont think it will work
<ikonia> frylock sounds a good idea
<ikonia> ubuntu__ livecd is tricky, you have to use the 3rd party nvidia drivers
<ubuntu__> no no no
<ubuntu__> i mean
<ubuntu__> if i install it will it work
<murlidhar> ikonia: if u notice there is no mention of libnotify0.4.4 here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39754/
<ubuntu__> apparently in 7.10 deta they fixed it
<k4u> afk-> taking a shower...
<linxeh> jimcooncat: or longer :) you never stop learning (like anything)
<ikonia> ubuntu__ not out of the box
<ubuntu__> but i dont want to
<ubuntu__> beta*
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: fixed what?
<ikonia> ubuntu__ they updated the driver in 7.10 - thats what "fixed" it
<ubuntu__> the 8800gts issue
<linxeh> jimcooncat: I can't think of anything that does what you want off hand, but there might be something out there (tried looking on freshmeat?)
<IndyGunFreak> ah..
<logik4> bcm case also?
<ubuntu__> it crashes X when i install the official driver
<jimcooncat> linxeh: oh yeah freshmeat. thanks, I forgot
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: ya i've read that
<ubuntu__> i tried envy
<ubuntu__> but that sucked
<linxeh> jimcooncat: multi-gnome terminal ?
<ubuntu__> the reso kept changing
<ikonia> ubuntu__: I've just told you the situation
<ubuntu__> i had to always reset to my screen reso every time i restarted and played a full screen game
<linxeh> jimcooncat: mrxvt?
<IndyGunFreak> my 7800 works fine...
<logik4> Linux on Laptop: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/compaq.html
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: because its supported
<IndyGunFreak> ya.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> supported video cards, ftw!
<ubuntu__> oh i see, ive got the 7.10 beta disk here could i just use those drivers
<linxeh> jimcooncat: heheheheh multixterm looks quite interesting /
<ubuntu__> somehow
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: have you looked at Restricted driver mgr in System/Admin?
<thedonvaughn> ubuntu__: uhm, if u need nvidia drivers that you're going to compile your own, why not download them from nvidia?
<ubuntu__> yep
<ikonia> ubuntu__ no
<ubuntu__> thats what crashed them
<ikonia> ubuntu__ I've explained the situation, I'll do it one more time. The drivers in 7.04 do not support the 8800 card
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: what did it say in restricted driver mgr
<Crozar> ikonia: do you play games?
<frylock^> ikonia: ok, it tells me wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock when reading /dev/hdc. it also suggests me to dmesg
<thedonvaughn> ubuntu__: if it's necesasry, you're not forced to wait for ubuntu to package it for you.  Just install it yourself.
<jimcooncat> thanks linxeh I'm checking 'em all
<ikonia> ubuntu__ you either have to update to the drivers on nvidia.com
<ubuntu__> ok, the restricted driver manager crashed my system and so did the nvidia drivers
<ikonia> ubuntu__ or use ubuntu 7.10 - where they have updated teh drivers for you
<frylock^> ikonia: when i dmesg | tail, i see EXT3-fs: cannot read superblock
<ubuntu__> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: i thought he was using gutsy?
<ikonia> frylock its trying to mount it as a ext3 file system, not a cdrom
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak nah 7.04
<Crozar> ikonia: nvidia8800 not supported with ubuntu~!
<ubuntu__> i got that
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: well that explains my confusion..lol
<frylock^> ikonia: what is the vfstype for a cd-rom?
<ikonia> Crozar the driver sin 7.10 work
<ubuntu__> the 7.10 beta isnt installing, anyone here installed it (just want to clarify sumthing)
<ikonia> frylock it should work it out auto, but it looks like hdc is not your cdrom, do "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc" see what it says
<ikonia> ubuntu__ yes I have it installed
<ubuntu__> ok
<ikonia> and the support channel is #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu__> ok
<frylock^> ikonia: it says nothing
<ikonia> frylock^: ok - so that looks like the cdrom
<ikonia> frylock^: actually can you post the output in a pastebin please
<er4z0r> hi
<frylock^> ikonia: the output of the command or the dmesg | tail
<Crozar> ikonia: when you mean by drivers for gfx card you mean old not so old or new? in windows they go by versions and each has its own featuer like opengl1.4 or opengl 2.3 ect..
<ikonia> frylock^: no "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc"
<ikonia> Crozar: please stop talking about nosense topics
<er4z0r> cannot get my wireless-card to work
<Crozar> whats nonsense? who doesnt want new drivers ?
<er4z0r> Crozar: people who are well with te old ones?
<french-kiss> hello i download today the new openoffice
<frylock^> ikonia: it has no output at all, it just asks me for may pw, then it just goes back to shell
<french-kiss> but now thats many package
<Crozar> ikonia: last year drivers was about 80.78 right? now we've reached 160 version in windows
<ikonia> frylock^: thats worrying
<french-kiss> how can i install all the package
<ikonia> frylock^: is there a cdrom in the drive
<ikonia> Crozar I'm not interested
<frylock^> ikonia: yerp, the ubuntu feisty 7.04 installation cd :)
<ikonia> frylock^: thats not good, it looks like ubuntu cannot see your cdrom at all
<Crozar> why???> ikonia on windows version 80 last year got Doom3 fps down to 58 FRAMES PER SECOND , but now this year same card on windows updated drivers to 160 it gave 88 FPS STABLED~
<ikonia> frylock^: did you say lshw can see it
<ikonia> Crozar please stop disscussing this with me, I'm not interested
<frylock^> ikonia: yes, in ide-1, logical name: /dev/hdc.
<Crozar> whY! :(
<ikonia> frylock did it identify the cdrom ok
<Crozar> ikonia: because your fed up of telling people that answer?
<frylock^> yeah, creative rw
<logik4> btw:  Any interesting games to suggest ?
<ikonia> frylock thats good.
<ikonia> frylock^: can you show me "ls -la /dev/hdc"
<Crozar> ikonia: ok what about ati?
<ikonia> Crozar last request before I put you on ignore. Stop discussing this with me, I'm not interested
<Dalehead> Hi everyone....Can anyone help me out with a screen resolution problem?
<Crozar> k
<murlidhar> ikonia: i forgot to tell u that i already installed the client using sudo alien and it has installed without any errors but it does not open
<ikonia> Dalehead: sure
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: can you tell me about ATI?
<Dalehead> Thanks, i'll try to explain
<ikonia> murlidhar uninstall it
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: only thing i can tell you is it sucks.
<ikonia> !ati >Crozar
<Dalehead> I've read all FAQ's, and had partial success, but now no more progress
<ikonia> Crozar: read that
<DjViper> ati works
<IndyGunFreak> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dalehead> I have a Shuttle PC with an integrated Radeon 9100 gfx
<Burdon> Hei ikonia, me again. Maybe you could help me? I installed the printer. Everything worked fine. But I cannot find die printer in the menu and in programms. Do you have an idea?
<frylock^> ikonia: brw-rw----- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-10-06 11:52 /dev/hdc
<Dalehead> i'm using a Dell Widescreen 20" monitor
<_Argasm> I've just installed 7.10 release 2 and I cannot seem to get the wireless working properly...  Did all the same stuff in 7.04 (get dnsmasq/ipmasq/firestarter) and entered all the settings in /etc/network/interfaces for wlan0... but the damn thing wont flash and start up... any ideas ???
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: for some it does i'm sure...  i never got my 9550 to work...
<murlidhar> ikonia: but the terminal gives the error of libcurl do u think even that is not supported?
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: do you have the 3d drivers installed?
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: did you try the latest driver?
<Dalehead> I can't get any resolution options greater than 1280x1024 to appear, and have followed the excellent guide on the forums
<ikonia> frylock thats good, it looks like it "knows" its a cdrom so udev created the correct device
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: yep, and compiz fusion etc
<murlidhar> ikonia: yes  i will uninstall it
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: this was like a year ago, i've long since ditched that card and went Nvidia.
<Dalehead> i guess hoping someone more experienced may be able to help with my checklist of tried things
<DjViper> all working wonderfully
<DjViper> ah okay
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: awesome.
<IndyGunFreak> Nvidia is way easier, i'll say that
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: and Im using a 9600 mobility card
<logik4> Dalehead:  have you look into xorg.conf file?
<DjViper> true
<frylock^> ikonia: you know what, i'll plug it to my windoze box, see if it works fine. maybe the cd-rom is f*cked
<Dalehead> yes, and a friend who is more knowledgable than me tried to edit it
<ikonia> Dalehead: what we need to do is look at your /var/Xorg.0.log file and see why it can't see higher resoluitions
<logik4> and?
<ikonia> frylock^: careful on the language please, its not needed
<IndyGunFreak> DjViper: i think part of my problem was it being dual screen, it would never run dual screen right... whereas Nvidia its easy to set up
<Dalehead> it ended up screwed, so we ran the utility that resets things, chose vesa and now i can get 1280
<frylock^> ikonia: ok will be. i'll see if the cd-rom is faulty :)
<frylock^> ttyl thanks!
<ikonia> frylock^: cool
<Dalehead> ok, how is it best for me to get that info to you?  Just paste it here?
<DjViper> IndyGunFreak: okay
<stdin> !paste | Dalehead
<ubotu> Dalehead: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Keule|On> i need help with terratec hybrid dvb-t card
<Dalehead> great, will try to work on that now.....
<Dalehead> brb
<jimcooncat> linxeh: multi-gnome-terminal is just fine. thanks!!!
<Keule|On> i cannot install it
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: are you on laptop?
<Bassetts> can anyone recommend a podcatcher with a gui and that is not slow at downloading the podcasts
<Crozar> IndyGunFreak: laptop nvidia GO cards drivers come from themanufacture not all from nvidia .com and if u want it from theyr u must get a edited twaeked .inf file if i do those twaeks like i do in windows can linux understand them?
<ikonia> 7!offtopic >crozar
<ikonia> !offtopic >crozar
<Dalehead> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39756/    - hope it did that right
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: i have absolutely no idea what you just sai, that made no sense at all.
<_Argasm> Can someone help me with a wireless problem in 7.10 ??  it's all configured but no flashing wireless card ??? any ideas ??
<ikonia> _Argasm: gusty support in #ubuntu+1
<Crozar> omg did he block me? i havent speaked with him =/
<IndyGunFreak> Crozar: no, im' not ona  laptop though.
<_Argasm> thx
<Crozar> il wait for pici
<ok21> I can see the content of a folder being a root(using console), but when I try to access through my file browser I cant, how can I access the file using my file browser
* N3bunel ia dati si voi un vot aici http://www.caini-pisici.com/index.php?page=concurs_caini_pisici&poza=1950 pls
<k4u> okay, what to do with the error that Xserver can't find any screens?
<J-Georg_> Good morning.
<linxeh> jimcooncat: cool, glad you found something
<arnath> i installed ubuntu first, then windows, but now i can't get grub going again
<ikonia> k4u you install the ubuntu desktop version
<k4u> ikonia: already did that, as i have said about 50 times
<k4u> anyone else?
<stdin> !grub | arnath
<ubotu> arnath: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ok21> can i run file browser as being sudo or root, so I can see those files
<Burdon> ikonia: My printer isn't displayed in the menu. What's the matter?
<ikonia> k4u I know lieing as you told me you installed the ubuntu-desktop package which is already installed on the ubuntu desktop install
<stdin> ok21: you can "gksu nautilus"
<ikonia> Burdon no idea
<Burdon> ok thx
<J-Georg_> Any idea what else could be wrong if grub-install says "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."? I've gone through forums last couple of hours and nothing helps what's suggested so far. I have menu.lst, device.map and even mentioned stage1 in place and fstab and mtab look fine too...
<GuHHH> can anyone help me? i can't unzip a file: http://paste.debian.net/38933
<ok21> stdin:thanks a lot man
<ciphergoth> Just installed Gutsy beta on my new Windows XP laptop.  I'd expected that it would be dual-boot by the time I'd finished, but no menu appears at boot time.  Did something go wrong?
<ikonia> GuHHH: are you using ubuntu ?
<ikonia> ciphergoth: /join #ubuntu+1 for gusty support
<ciphergoth> ikonia: OK - thanks!
<Megabyte> hello
<Megabyte> does anyone here try xgl?
<Dalehead> ikonia: Did the paste work of for you?  First time i've used that service sorry
<Megabyte> oops
<Megabyte> *Did anyone here try xgl, I mean.
<ikonia> Dalehead sorry, I missed it, I didn't know you where pasting anything
<Dalehead> np, the conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39756/
<logik4> DaleHead
<murlidhar> arnath: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 follow this
<logik4> i have dual screen here:  19" + Dell widescreen 22"
<Dalehead> logik4:  Hi
<arnath> is it at all a problem that /boot/grub/stage1 gives me a (hd1) reference?
<logik4> using ATI Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)
<arnath> i can install grub, thats not the problem
<arnath> the problem is that it wont boot
<logik4> max resolution is 1680x1050
<murlidhar> arnath: how many hard disks do u ha ve
<arnath> murlidhar: 2
<Dalehead> This is a shuttle PC, so most things are onboard.  Single display is all I need
<logik4> optimize for Dell monitor
<ikonia> Dalehead I asked for the log file, not the config file
<Dalehead> yes, that's what i'd like, but it doesn't appear as an option
<GuHHH> ikonia: yes, why?
<Dalehead> Oh sorry..... which log file?
<logik4> what is the recommend resolution ?
<murlidhar> arnath: pastebin this sudo fdisk -l > ~/Desktop/Partition.Layout.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T).txt
<Dalehead> This monitor should be 1680x1050
<ikonia> GuHHH please show me uname -a
<arnath> murlidhar: sec, the livecd is booting
<GuHHH> ikonie: lol, just to make sure im on ubuntu?
<ikonia> GuHHH yeah
<ikonia> GuHHH lots of time wasters
<GuHHH> :)
<arnath> murlidhar: but i can pretty much tell you want you need to know -> sda = windows, sdb = linux :|
<GuHHH> ikonia: im on debian, chrooting a ubuntu partition
<logik4> DaleHead: i am comparing your xorg file with mine
<Dalehead> logik4:  Thanks
<murlidhar> arnath: hmm
<ikonia> GuHHH ahh so your lying to me
<ikonia> GuHHH as I suspected
<GuHHH> lol
<ikonia> GuHHH: join #debian
<GuHHH> my file is on ubuntu 
<arnath> murlidhar: i already considered switching the two harddrives around, but im afraid this would cause problems wiv fstab, no?
<GuHHH> and im using it chroot, so its ubuntu
<ikonia> GuHHH join #debian
<murlidhar> arnath: any partitions in windows drive?
<GuHHH> no.
<arnath> murlidhar: only the one windows
<vinboy_> hi
<vinboy_> is there any utility to test mirrors' speed?
<murlidhar> arnath: root (hd0,0)
<ikonia> GuHHH show me lsb_release -i
<arnath> murlidhar: hmm, last time i tried that, it didnt work, but i'll try again
<GuHHH> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<logik4> DaleHead
<GuHHH> lol, i could make it up ;P
<Dalehead> logik4:  hi
<ikonia> true, no help here for debian, sorry
<arnath> murlidhar: setup (hd0) ?
<dog_boy> Hi all, having an issue switching displays on a Thinkpad T23. LCD works but can't switch over (Fn-F7) to the DVI port on my mini dock. Any ideas? (7.04 current)
<murlidhar> arnath: root(hd1,0)
<jrib> GuHHH: it looks like an issue with your file.  Does it unzip in Debian?
<murlidhar> arnath: setup (hd0)
<Crozar> dog_boy: with 7.10 Gutsy you have the option with eyecandy you can switch by ur mouse easily , but on 7.04 you must edit your xorg.conf file and have TV CRT inserted
<GuHHH> jrib: no, doesnt on debian neither ubuntu
<arnath> murlidhar: it would have to be root (hd1,1), i fink (thats the bootable linux partition)
<GuHHH> ikonia: its not debian... damn! ;D
<jrib> GuHHH: then it's an issue with the file
<stdin> GuHHH: then the file is corrupt
<arnath> murlidhar: ok, done it, will reboot to see
<murlidhar> arnath: remember to type "quit" to quit grub and if u r
<arnath> murlidhar: did that
<GuHHH> it was download from torrent... no one complained
<arnath> murlidhar: you are my savior! :)
<GuHHH> its strange
<schopra> Greetings all, I'm wondering if someone could help with a pdfedit installation question
<murlidhar> arnath: naah nothing i am just a noobie  and i heard that
<arnath> murlidhar: well you saved my butt, so thanks ;)
<murlidhar> arnath: bios and grub read differently
<xcst> do linux users still us antivirus?
<murlidhar> arnath: just remeber that
<Dalehead> logik4: Sorry, did i miss your reply?  Just saw my name...
<arnath> murlidhar: will do :>
<moko> hi folks where can I ask help for some gnome games^
<moko> ?
<logik4> still using VESA instead of radeon
<logik4> Identifier	"ATI RADEON 9100"
<logik4> 	Driver		"vesa"
<logik4> mine:   BoardName "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)"
<jrib> xcst: no, unless they are a mail server for windows users
<logik4>     Driver "radeon"
<jrib> !paste | logik4
<ubotu> logik4: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<logik4> test
<Dalehead> radeon 9100 is the integrated card
<xcst> jrib, thanks
<schopra> Folks, I've been trying to install pdfedit and keep getting some errors related to libc6
<wii> how do i find out my monitor horizontal and vertical values?
<schopra> I've tried three different installation methods (the recommended ones at the pdfedit page) and no dice
<Dalehead> VESA i think was chosen because when I tried to install the ATI driver, we ended up with Gnome not booting, and had to run the GPK tool (forget full name)
<Dalehead> logik4: Did you have to install your driver manually, or was it auto detected at install?
<Parthenicos> grnet
<moko> ..LOL first crash on gutzy
<logik4> yes i did
<schopra> I ran sudo to install libc6 but it insistst that libc6 is already the newest version
<logik4> a little pain in the ...
<Dalehead> yeah, i tried it following the guide, and each time i've ended up with the boot failure
<logik4> maybe because of dual screen setting
<stdin> schopra: are you compiling by any chance?
<Dalehead> considering a clean re-install
<arnath> im adding windows to grub menu.lst, which fields are required? title & root obviously, but what else?
<logik4> use the fglx tool
<arnath> chainloader +1 <- what does it do and is it necessary?
<schopra> stdin: No, I just ran the the two recommended sudos, then wget to get the package
<logik4> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<schopra> and then alien on on the rpm
<Kopfgeldjaeger> i want to move all files with a " in their name into the folder here/. whats wrong with this [although it does work it gives an error message] : find ./ -name '*"*'  -exec mv {} here/ \;
<Dalehead> Thanks for the help logik4, i'll go try again :)
<Dalehead> appreciate it
<mechdave> arnath: yes it is required for windows
<logik4> http://www.rage3d.com/content/articles/atilinuxhowto/
<schopra> its a bit strange
<arnath> mechdave: anything else i have to put in? (title, root, chainloader+1 and ? )
<stdin> schopra: it's probably an old package or just has the wrong info in it. alien isn't a good way to install packages
<logik4> once you modify xorg file...
<logik4> restart gdm
<schopra> stdin: I've just been following the instructions here:
<schopra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PDFedit
<Dalehead> just via a system reboot?
<logik4> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<schopra> stdin: what seems to be common to all three methods on that page is that when I follow them, the installation craps out at the last stage
<mechdave> arnath: yeah, should be title line then rootnoverify and then chainloader +1
<CH1P> how to allot swap partition?
<Dalehead> You still chose Radeon from the download site, or FireGL?
<logik4> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<arnath> mechdave: rootnoverify instead of root?
<Dalehead> wonder if i'm confusing that somewhere
<mechdave> arnath: yes
<arnath> mechdave: ok thx
<stdin> schopra: you may have to use the older package for now http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/pool/edgy/3v1n0/pdfedit_0.2.5-0+3v1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<logik4> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<schopra> stdin: Thanks, OK, let me try that
<jcs> So my computer lost power partway through an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now I get a kernel panic on boot complaining about a corrupted shared library.  Is there any chance whatsoever that I can fix this?
<schopra> stdin: back in a few
<mechdave> arnath: title Windows XP
<mechdave> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<mechdave> chainloader +1
<arnath> mechdave: ye its working :D
<ok21> I need to copy the file in my desktop from ubuntu, currently grub isnt working, I booted a ubuntu live cd I can see those files in my browser using gksu nautilus, but cant in anyway copy those file to my USB drive
<stdin> schopra: when gutsy is out and you upgrade you'll get the newer package
<ikonia> jcs re-install is your best beyt
<schopra> aha, that sounds right
<mechdave> arnath: Bewdy, glad to be of help! :)
<ok21> please help
<arnath> mechdave: :D
<CH1P> how to allot swap partition?
<CH1P> its like /whatgoeshere?
<schopra> stdin: Are there any other pdf editors out there that would work?
<stdin> schopra: not sure, I never needed to edit a pdf, but I'm sure there's something in the repos
<schopra> stdin: OK, thanks very much, I'll check things out a bit more
<`7> pdfedit
<murlidhar> schopra: search in synaptic
<Dalehead> logik4:  i'm getting an error when installing the driver
<Yodude> hello, how come when i right click on the desktop, then i click "create document" i get no options ??? In KDE i go get them but nothing in gnome
<Dalehead> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Dalehead> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<Dalehead> that's installing the proprietary linux driver
<murlidhar> ok21: reinstalling grub would be a much better option
<Yodude> anybody knows how to fix this ?
<logik4> Dalehead: let me check
<Dalehead> thanks
<Yodude> how come when i right click on the desktop, then i click "create document" i get no options ??? In KDE i go get them but nothing in gnome
<Dalehead> ahh, interesting it says it does not support cards earlier than 9500
<arnath> hmm strange, my windows drive is in fstab, but its not auto-mounting?
<logik4> ok
<murlidhar> arnath: it is better to use ntfs-3g than touching the fstab
<arnath> ntfs-3g?
<AndrewB> !ntfs-3g > arnath (see pm)
<arnath> is it "reliable" yet?
<murlidhar> just sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<arnath> i have no real need to write to my windows drive
<murlidhar> arnath: it gives an option to delete viruses from windows xp:)
<arnath> murlidhar: hah, nice one :D
<arnath> murlidhar: but the xp is purely for gaming, i dont anticipate virusses
<kyja> I have a duplicate item in my places menu... any idea;s how to get er gone ?
<murlidhar> arnath: u never know trojans are a common if u play multiplayer
<Innomen> hi all, it tells me the ndiswrapper package is broken, and when i try ti repair it i get what looks like an overwrite error. This makes sense to me because arent i useing it to talk to the net?
<arnath> murlidhar: meh, im careful, and if it goes bonkers, ill just reinstall windows
<Dalehead> logik4: Thanks for your help, i'm going to try a re-install, and then the links you sent previously.  A friend of mine has worked on this machine, so knowing eveything is clean may help
<murlidhar> arnath: ur choice
<Dalehead> appreciate your time
<logik4> Deal:  try thi
<logik4> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<logik4> also go into /etc/X11
<psycose> hello i'am trying the 7.10 beta install from 7.04 where can i post my problems to contribute ? tanks
<logik4> the gdm will help
<Dalehead> that's the file that won't run
<Dalehead> i got a lot to learn in linux :)
<murlidhar> me too :)
<Dalehead> hehe
<Dalehead> thanks all
<nonix4> Umm, where do I report bugs on the ubuntu web site itself? Looks like it sets background color but not foreground, thus breaking up when using themes / high contrast (reverse)...
<erUSUL> psycose: for help on 7.10 #ubuntu+1 if you found bugs...
<yakamoz424> :prrr:ho015f mekan:prrr:
<erUSUL> !bugs | psycose
<ubotu> psycose: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jrib> nonix4: launchpad.net
<psycose> i've got a few packages failed to download while upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 they are all related to the linux kernel (Failed to fetch http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-generic_2.6.22.13.19_i386.deb 404 Not Found) any tips? thanks
<psycose> thanks erUSUL
<logik4> bye all
<stdin> psycose: run "sudo apt-get update" first
<erUSUL> psycose: see the topic... some mirrors are still catching up... and as i said gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Innomen> well, my bar and desktop apear to have vanished, if there a key shortcut for rebooting?
<jrib> nonix4: launchpad.net/ubuntu-website more specifically
<stdin> psycose: or try using the main archive
<Innomen> other than the powerbuton by default?
<Innomen> anything like "task manager"  in ubuntu?
<Erix> hi
<salox> hi
<jrib> Innomen: you can restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<nonix4> jrib: that'd be the ubuntu-website project there?
<jrib> nonix4: yes
<chong> is there a daily gutsy iso that i could test?
<Bassetts> is there a way to convert xvid to mpg in ubuntu
<jrib> chong: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<chong> jrib, tx
<nonix4> as usual, already reported as #102394 ... but w/ a slightly different context.
<salox> some basic applications like test editors and html editors, moves really slow. Lot of CPU used, and image is fragmented when scroll left and right in  the text window. Other applications runs good like GIMP. What can i do to move it faster ? I have a 900Mhz Duron, 512 Mb RAM. What is the reason for so much processor usage? Kernel problem ?
<salox> text
<lamego> salox, you understand that is very old system to run graphical apps, right ?
<kditty> i have a problem, i cant type into any apps with my keyboard, right now i have to go into a terminal and type-copy-paste what i want to say. anyone know what might be causing this?
<lamego> you should use xubuntu, and just light apps
<salox> i use xubuntu
<salox> but
<salox> to much processor usage for what
<salox> ...
<salox> text editor
<salox> ?
<broken> I need some help, I'm looking for xlib6g and I can't find/install it.
<kditty> also only the enter button on my numberpad will work to send to this chann
<opt> hi, i am an Ubuntu newbie, help me.
<lamego> salox, for the graphical libraries processing ?
<jcs> salox: you could try disabling text antialiasing in font options.
<lamego> broken, are you sure that is the library name your are needing ?
<salox> maybe is an ideea
<broken> lamego: yes. It says that its not satisfied when I am trhying to install this guitar tuner.
<salox> but
<salox> in mandriva
<salox> moves much faster
<salox> i686 kernel
<salox> maybe is this another reason
<jcs> salox: in that case it could well be a problem with your X configuration.  What kind of graphics card are you using?
<broken> lamego: im reading in some documentation that lib6 is also known as glibc, i've tried looking for glibc by searching "glibc" but it didn't come up with anything.
<salox> geforce 4 MX 440
<lamego> broken, you are looking for the core C library, if you are going to compile you just need to install: build-essential
<kyja> I have a duplicate item in my places menu... any idea;s how to get er gone ?
<lamego> that includes libc6-dev
<lamego> kyja, /usr/share/applications
<jcs> salox: in the "Device" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, do you have the "nv" driver or the "nvidia" driver?
<salox> nvidia
<broken> lamego: build-essential is already the newest version
<lamego> broken, that means you have libc6 already :)
<lamego> broken, what are you trying to achieve ?
<ganesh> lamego:how to install .bin file in ubuntu?
<jcs> salox: in that case I'm out of ideas, apart from comparing your mandriva and ubuntu xorg.conf files to see if there could be critical differences
<jcs> salox: unless you're using desktop effects of course
<lamego> ganadist, a bin file is usualy a binary or script, chmod u+x file.bin; file./bin
<lamego> on the terminal
<salox> games like chromium moves ok
<broken> lamego: i am trying to open this stupid "executable" file..
<broken> And I double click it and nothing happens.
<lamego> broken, you can open executables on linux by just click on them
<lamego> this is not windows :)
<lamego> you can not
<broken> lol
<salox> i don't understand why is used so much processor for thext moving on the screen
<salox> text
<kyja> lamego, places menu. I have to desktop selectors. :(
<jrib> yes you can...
<Innomen> Whenever i trying to reinstall or remove ndiswrapper "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/sbin/loadndisdriver', which is also in package ndiswrapper"
<jcs> salox: are you using Feisty or Gutsy?
<salox> is there any i686 kernel for ubuntu pls ?
<broken> lamego: ./gstring-dynamic-i386: error while loading shared libraries: libdrfftw.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jcs> salox: it is really unlikely to be a kernel issue.
* broken is stunned and shocked
<broken> lol
<lamego> broken, that binary depends on a library which you do not have installed
<salox> feisty i think . Xubuntu 7.04
<broken> jesus christ. librariers :d
<jrib> Innomen: are you mixing repos?
<Innomen> jrib: no idea
<broken> lamego: could you perhaps enlighten me to which library that is?
<dam9> hi, i am a new ubuntu user (switched from windows) and all is going well, google works like a charm but I just have a quick question:  what program do people commonly use to encode videos into XVID format in Ubuntu?
<broken> google works like a charm lol..
<lamego> broken, that library is not available on any of the ubuntu repositories packages
<ikonia> dam9: you asked this eariler, mencoder is good, with any front end
<broken> of all the things that could go wrong, googles going to be always working.
<Innomen> broken: yea that means he/she can get to the net
<lamego> broken, usually the INSTALL or README does help
<broken> And I've read that.
<salox> with i386 kernel the x686 instructions is not used i know, and this result in a slow CPU
<jrib> Innomen: where does the new ndiswrapper come from? and the new one?
<broken> So you are telling me there is no support for this?
<Innomen> broken: you're an even bigger $%^&* than i am aren't ya, shocking.
<lamego> broken, what software are you tring to install ?
<dam9> ikonia, earlier i asked something different about importing dv, now i asked about encoding to xvid, thank you very much for your answer
<broken> lamego: anything from here http://linux-sound.org/guitar.html
<broken> Nothing has worked yet.
<salox> could be significant speed improvements if i use an i686 kernel ?
<Innomen> jrib: the old one probably came form a package i downloaded, and the new one is from sudo apt-get, i'd happy remove either to reinstall heheh
<broken> (in tuners)
<lamego> broken, running "executables" download from somewhere is not the best way to run software on linux :P
<broken> This link was in the ubunut forums.
<broken> So shoot me for reading the forums ;)
<jrib> Innomen: remove the old one first
<lamego> there is a lot of wrong things on the forums ;)
<shiznit> i need help with startup programs, i removed them from the autortart list and they still autostart
<Innomen> jrib: as i said i get the same error regardless of telling it to install reinstall ..or remove
<arnath> hmm, i'm getting "No DHCPOFFERS received" from dhclient eth1, anyone know if this could be a linux problem? (or is my dhcp server down?)
<lamego> broken, that software is a bit out dated. have you tried to find an equivalent software on the repositories
<broken> so... cough.. im not going to able to tune my guitar :(
<broken> yea guess not a lot of guitar players use ubuntu
<broken> :|
<lamego> broken, have you tried gtkguitune ?
<jrib> Innomen: pastebin the command and output
<lamego> broken, why do you say that :) ?
<Innomen> broken: alot of guitar players use a 10$ device from musican's friend ot tune thier guitars :P
<ikonia> broken: I play guitar and use ubuntu
<lamego> I see some guitar software on the ubuntu repositories
<broken> Because I've seen like 4 tuners.
<broken> lol
<Innomen> jrib: one moment
<broken> yea I can't be bothered tho :D
<shiznit> ikonia, can you help me for a se
<shiznit> sec*
<lamego> there is a gtkguitune
<Innomen> broken: *insert dismissive comment here* then
<ikonia> shiznit I hope so, what is the problem
<broken> normally I tune by ear, but this is a first tune after being restrung. On windows I normally used AP tuner.
<shiznit> i added a couple programs to the autostart list and now i cant get rid of them
<ikonia> shiznit: such as, and how did you add them
<magnetron> why isn't the applications menu icons cached?
<Innomen> is there a command like for remove? like sudo apt-remove?
<shiznit> system, preferences, session
<broken> lamego: ok fine, one second as I try to install this.
<ikonia> Innomen: apt-get remove
<Innomen> jheheh
<Innomen> get remove
<ikonia> shiznit what did you add, and what happens when you try to remove
<arnath> i'm getting "No DHCPOFFERS received" from dhclient eth1, anyone know if this could be a linux problem? (or is my dhcp server down?)
<ikonia> arnath: what is your dhcp server ?
<arnath> ikonia: my router
<shiznit> ikonia, i added fusio-icon and avant-window-navigator, i dont really need them so i removed them from the list and they still autostart
<Innomen> jrib: i cant do it command line, sorry
<broken> lamego: basically a bunch of main.cc:393: error: win was not declared in this scope
<ikonia> arnath: is eth1 plugged into your router ?
<broken> main.cc:400: error: kit was not declared in this scope
<arnath> ikonia: yes, but i'll recheck the connection, just a sec
<Innomen> jrib: which means no pasting a command here, you givin up? :)
<ikonia> shiznit I see, thats unusual. Does it still show in the list ?
<shiznit> ikonia, and a instance of filemanager autostarts too
<shiznit> ikonia, no they are gone from the list
<jrib> Innomen: sudo apt-get remove PACKAGE
<ikonia> shiznit: ahhh I think I know what could be happening
<arnath> ikonia: hmm, the  cables are all still in place, but the light indicating a connection (on the mobo) isnt on
<Bo^Dick> i recently bought an asus EN8500GT, was this a very poor choice for ubuntu?
<ganesh> lamego:its not working
<shiznit> im on gutsy btw, sry if this is the wrong channel
<lamego> broken, uh ? have you installed it from repositories ?
<broken> lamego: its there/
<ikonia> shiznit try closing all your applications down, then logging out of gnome - not rebooting or shuttding down, just logging out clean
<broken> wtf... lol
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Bo^Dick
<ubotu> Bo^Dick: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arnath> Bo^Dick: i have a 8600gts working, should be fine
<lamego> broken, why are you compiling software which is available at one click install ?
<shiznit> ikonia, how?
<broken> lamego: lol
<phdocq> Since a few days, after update, my USB devices do not mount anymore? Anybody has a suggetison
<ikonia> arnath dead cable ?
<broken> beats me :D
<ikonia> shiznit hit the logout button
<lamego> broken, Add/Remove programs is a good place to start
<swarm> arnath, I have 8600GTS too. good card
<arnath> ikonia: that would be an amazing coincidence :|
<shiznit> ikonia, and waht then
<arnath> swarm: ah good to hear, i havent been able to benchmark it yet at home :p
<ikonia> shiznit once you have logged out, log in
<swarm> mine is overclocked quite a bit
<ikonia> shiznit I think gnome is doing session restore
<broken> I just hope it doesn't crap out on the servers..
<prestosd> hey
<Innomen> jrib:  ""The following packages have unmet dependencies: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9: Depends: ndiswrapper-common but it is not going to be installed"
<Bo^Dick> actually i've read the guide already and was warned that all use of these cards were totally non-supported, non-guaranteed and so on
<broken> lamego: I know linux lik ethe back of my hand.
<ganesh>  lamego:chmod u+x file(abc).bin is not working
<Innomen> wait
<Innomen> brb
<Bo^Dick> thus making me ask this
<swarm> arnath, you have 256mb or 512mb? what brand? evga? asus?
<arnath> ikonia: i booted into windows, it works just fine there
<arnath> swarm: 256, with hdmi, brand: pov
<ikonia> arnath: then your network card is not enabled under linux
<DoggyDude> Hi all
<arnath> ikonia: it was working yesterday :s
<arnath> ikonia: so what do i do?
<swarm> Bo^Dick, http://www.overclock.net/linux-unix-mac/236883-faq-nvidia-ubuntu.html#post2730171
<jrib> Innomen: remove all the old ndiswrapper stuff
<shiznit> ikonia, you were right.  it keeps restoring them.   i only disabled session restoring though
<ikonia> arnath investigate why its not working
<lamego> ganesh, what software are you trying to install ?
<Innomen> jrib: I'm trying
<arnath> ikonia: how do i do that?
* DoggyDude is very impressed with the version. Very good for a pre-release.
<ikonia> shiznit so your working now ?
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<Innomen> keeps saying dependencies
<shiznit> ikonia, well the programs keep getting restored.  i dont want them
<ikonia> arnath have you got 2 network cards in this machine
<jrib> Innomen: pastebin the command and output
* DoggyDude hops off to find place he was going to.
<shiznit> ikonia, how can i get a clean session? session restore is disabled
<arnath> ikonia: just the one i believe (i find it strange that its called eth1 but hey)
<ikonia> shiznit there is something in session mangment about session restores
<ikonia> shiznit: you can cheat and remove .gnome from your home dir
<Innomen> jrib: give me a command that will remove it all
<Innomen> jrib: dude i have
<Innomen> jrib: twice now
<broken> lamego: you have to explain to me, what are you typing in "Add/remove" to get gtkguitune.
<ikonia> arnath can you pastebin the output of "sudo ifconfig -a" please
<gara> hola
<gara> alguien que hable espaol
<shiznit> how do i get .gnome back then
<lamego> broken, erm, do you have gnome installed ?
<arnath> ikonia: ok, just a sec
<shiznit> i dont wanna lose my desktop
<ikonia> shiznitahh right
<ChildX> hello
<lamego> if you did a start install, you do have an Add/Remove menu entry
<lamego> if you do not
<broken> i do.
<shiznit> this session saver thing is broken
<ikonia> shiznit thats a pain, I not sure why session restore is doing it. try .session - remove it
<broken> But I cannot find the package.
<Innomen> jrib: sudo apt-get remove (anything ndsi) results in "The following packages have unmet dependencies: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9: Depends: ndiswrapper-common but it is not going to be installed"
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<lamego> have you enabled the universe respository ?
<broken> Perhaps I need backports, and those other packages.
<gara> hola
<arnath> ikonia: its a lot to type (i cant copy paste, since its not online), but its eth1 & lo (need to know anything else?)
<shiznit> ikonia, type that into terminal?
<lamego> !! universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<humbolto> I am trying to get compiz-fusion to work. Everything seems to work now, except that changing things in ccsm does not seem to have any effect until I restart compiz as a whole!
<ikonia> shiznit look in your home dir for .session
<shiznit> k
<ikonia> arnath something is wrong if there is no eth0
<jrib> Innomen: remove the package it complains about
<Innomen> ...
<frinux> phdocq, are you here ?
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<arnath> ikonia: crap :< and how do i fix it?
<ChildX> i cannot go into the Suspend mode in Gutsy... I can, however, in Feisty, but cannot return then
<ikonia> ChildX: your language and attitude last time before logging out was inexcusable
<Innomen> jrib: i .... have.... tried. It returns that same error message
<shiznit> ikonia, is that a folder or file?
<phdocq> salut frinux, je te vois
<murlidhar> arnath: this sometimes happens . change the pci slot of the network card
<arnath> murlidhar: its built in
<ikonia> arnath what I need you to do is reboot and once you've rebooted do "dmesg >dmesg.out" so we can go through it together
<ikonia> shiznit should be a file
<ganesh> lamego:i am installing google earth linux..
<phdocq> hi frinux, I see you
<Innomen> jrib: in fact i get that same error message from the package manager when i tell it to remove also
<ChildX> suck my dick
<ikonia> there we go
<arnath> ikonia: ok, sec
<ikonia> jrib: you awake
<frinux> phdocq, ok
<jrib> Innomen: pastebin the command and output of: sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common
<jrib> ikonia: yes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ChildX> suck my dick
<ikonia> ahhh Hobbsee's here too
<frinux> phdocq, you can ask here, and lot's of people will try to help you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl244-251.lj1.volja.net]  by Hobbsee
* ChildX was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: thats about the 3rd time thats happened
<shiznit> ikonia, so such file
<Hobbsee> oh yes i am...
<gara> hola
<phdocq> I did ask, but no reply so far
<ikonia> he normally does a runner before being banned
<ikonia> thanks
<Hobbsee> ikonia: you could have raised it.  ti's only now been in +!
<ikonia> shiznit: how are you looking
<shiznit> search
<phdocq> Since a few days, no way to have my USB devices to be mounted on KDE
<broken> Quick question, does ubunut or any linux for that matter pick up a mic stuck into the mic port?
<frinux> phdocq, so you have the choice, whether to ask again, or to go to another channel (#ubuntu-fr is quite good, and in french ;-)
<ikonia> shiznit open a terminal, do ls -la in your home dir
<ikonia> Hobbsee didn't think he was coming back
<Innomen> jrib: "The following packages have unmet dependencies: ndisgtk: Depends: ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 but it is not going to be installed"
<phdocq> I'll try
<Hobbsee> ikonia: it wouldnt kill you to raise the alert anyway
<arnath> ikonia: ok, what do you need?
<jrib> Innomen: add that to the list
<ikonia> Hobbsee: he only just came back
<ikonia> arnath: can you grep through the dmesg file for "eth" see what you find
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<Innomen> jrib: oh i see what you're doing, you're removing all the parts all at once
<arnath> ikonia: ok just a sec
<eXp`iRc|54404> hello
<Innomen> jrib: oky hold on
<jrib> Innomen: yes
<franz1789> hi, I made a mistake during the configuration of a iptables rule, and I don't know how to delete it
<franz1789> what's the command?
<shiznit> ikonia, only thing with session in it is .xsession-errors
<arnath> ikonia: eth0: RTL81868b/8111b at 0xf..., 00:1a...., IRQ 16
<eXp`iRc|54404> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> !iptables > franz1789 (read the private message from ubotu)
<franz1789> sudo iptables INPUT -x rulename?
<Deadspring> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ikonia> arnath thats more like it
<ikonia> shiznit I'd log a bug for gusty then
<shiznit> ikonia, what about a hibernate session, could it be restoring that?
<arnath> ikonia: then it says "r8169: eth1: link down"
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<arnath> ikonia: and then another ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<ikonia> arnath does sudo ifconfig -a" show eth0 yet ?
<arnath> ikonia: no
<Hobbsee> Deadspring: ?
<franz1789> jrib, it's a honour your help, but this does not answer my question
<jrib> ikonia, shiznit: ~/.gnome2/session
<ikonia> arnath is this a laptop
<ikonia> jrib ahhh thank you
<arnath> ikonia: no
<ikonia> thats the stuff
<SilentDis> hello
<bullgard4> What is the reason that ACPI Specification 3.0b does not mention HAL?
<shiznit> jrib, i dont get it
<ikonia> shiznit remove that file
<shiznit> o
<ikonia> arnath try dhclient eth0
<broken> gah it doesn't work :d
<Innomen> Jrib: "sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 ndiswrapper-common ndisgtk" results in... "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the download directory"
<ikonia> arnath: see what happens
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that...
<arnath> ikonia: error while getting interface flags: no such device
<Innomen> jrib: whole new error, yay for progress :)
<SilentDis> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition without destroying the data on it?  specifically, is it possible with the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD?  I have a machine with 6.10 on it i'd like to upgrade, but / is sitting on a 3gb part that's just not big enough :P
<ikonia> arnath: something is quite wrong here, your getting eth0 on bootup - but then the device on eth1
<shiznit> jrib, i dont see that folder
<ganesh> ikonia:how do i inatall .bin file??
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<arnath> ikonia: any idea what it could be? :S (it worked great yesterday)
<jrib> Innomen: you have another dpkg or apt process running
<ikonia> ganesh what are you trying to install
<ikonia> arnath seems a bit odd to be honest, if you have the cable plugged into the network card and its saying link down - thats not the right network card
<Innomen> why yes i do lol hold on
<murlidhar> arnath: i never knew a lan card can be built-in a desktop pc
<ganesh> ikonia:google earth linux
<arnath> murlidhar: built into the mobo
<shiznit> jrib, ~/.gnome2/session?  i cant find it
<ganesh> ikonia: i renamed it as abc
<ikonia> ganesh: ./$file
<SilentDis> ganesh: iirc, google earth came as a .bin.sh file.  sh ./google-earth-whatever-version.bin.sh
<arnath> ikonia: is there anything i could try?
<ikonia> arnath: just pondering
<murlidhar> arnath: mobo?
<arnath> murlidhar: motherboard
<murlidhar> :0
<ikonia> arnath: does dmesg | grep eth show anything on eth1
<murlidhar> damn when will learn these shorts
<shiznit> ikonia, where do i find ~/.gnome2/session ?  i dont see that folder anywhre
<josh__> what is the package for amarok that will allow me to listen to my wma's?
<josh__> i already have the w32codecs
<Innomen> jrib: that fixed it, thanks man
<ViRMiN> google earth's in the Medibuntu repo
<humbolto> I never know if I need to enable the Composite extension or not in xorg.conf. What is it for?
<ikonia> shiznit if its not in your home dir - its not there
<arnath> ikonia: just what i said above: r8169: eth1: link down and ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
<ikonia> arnath and the cable is plugged in now
<arnath> ikonia: yes
<ganesh> SilentDis:i din't get u
<shiznit> ok im screwed then
<Animoy_> Hmm, new kernel patch (Gutsy) broke HDA Intel ID268 again, but old fix still works. Just rebooted after applying the patch, and sound is back
<shiznit> gonna apt-get remover the programs
<murlidhar> josh__: join #amarok
<jrib> shiznit: wait
<ganesh> ikonia:its not wirking
<ikonia> arnath: tell you what, tail -f /var/log/messages unplug the cable, count to 10 plug it in and see if anything shows in your tail log
<shiznit> jrib, ok
<Innomen> shiznit: listen to jrib, he is wise :)
<SilentDis> ganesh: I just checked, they did switch google earth download to a .bin file.  once it's downloaded, just go to a term, cd into it's directory, and type ./GoogleEarth.bin
<arnath> ikonia: doesnt seem like it
<Kitsun> Ive installed KDE, how do I set FireFox as the default browser?
<jrib> shiznit: in terminal: mv ~/.gnome2/session{,.backup}
<ViRMiN> Why not get the Google Earth package from Medibuntu?
<SilentDis> ViRMiN: latest version, install just to home directory, etc
<ikonia> arnath: something is causing your card problems, not sure what at the moment
<sasa> hello all. Can someone tell me how I can convert a file from AVI to MPG? I copied a dvd in a wrong format. Thank you.
<Innomen> bbl, thanks again jrib, ikonia
<ViRMiN> Ah, Medibuntu package is outdated?
<arnath> ikonia: is it possible to ... uninstall the drivers or something and reinstall em?
<shiznit> jrib, 'cannot stat' 'no such file or directory'
<ikonia> arnath the drivers should be part of the kernel
<SilentDis> ViRMiN: not sure, but pulling it right from earth.google.com is more reliable
<ikonia> arnath: unless you've installed 3rd party ones
<arnath> ikonia: no i didnt
<jrib> shiznit: ls ~/.config/autostart
<ViRMiN> SilentDis: True.  I've got the Medibuntu package installed and that seems to work okay.
<SilentDis> !ffmpeg | sasa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> jrib: does autostart override sessions ?
<SilentDis> sasa: you're looking for ffmpeg
<arnath> ikonia: and nothing has changed since yesterday, except that ive installed w indows xp on another harddisk and fixed the dual boot
<shiznit> jrib, ok done
<ikonia> arnath: seems od
<SilentDis> sasa: let me figger out a quicky avi > mpg string for ya...
<jrib> ikonia: complements
<sasa> thanks Silent
<jrib> shiznit: what was the output?
<ViRMiN> SilentDis: v4.2.0198.2451, build date Sep 12 2007
<ikonia> jrib: which has priority, restoring a session correctly or complying with autostart sequence
<shiznit> jrib, none
<shiznit> just next line
<SilentDis> sasa: what is the 'end application' for your vid file?
<jrib> ikonia: no idea
<prestosd> Hey, I can't boot up! My boot loading thingy freezes at like %2 then goes to BusyBox 1.1.3 or something like that
<ikonia> jrib: fair enough, I appriciate its a bit specific
<sasa> AVI is the file type, I play it with VLC and wanted to burn it with K3b
<sasa> I need it on mpg format
<oggei> hi
<archititi>  qui veux des pleco
<ganesh> SilentDis:file is in desktop.i renamed as abc.bin  but  ganesh@ganesh-desktop:~$ ./abc.bin is giving error "file not found
<shiznit> jrib, there was no output
<arnath> ikonia: so...am i looking at a reinstall or...?
<ikonia> ganesh chmod 775 abc.bin
<ikonia> arnath need to figure out whats going on
<jrib> shiznit: log out, hit ctrl-alt-f1, remove /home/USER/.gnome2/session, ctrl-alt-f7
<SilentDis> ganesh: usually, you should be in ~/Desktop ;)
<arnath> ikonia: but i'm not linux wiz, so i'm not sure what i can do here to figure it out :s
<shiznit> jrib, that folder doesnt exist
<ganesh> ikonia:chmod: cannot access `abc.bin': No such file or directory
<shiznit> ill try it anyway
* N3bunel brb 
<sasa> can someone please tell me what is the best app to use to convert from AVI to MPG please?
<jrib> shiznit: the sequence of events is important
<SilentDis> sasa: ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi -ab <audio_bitrate> -ar <audio_samplerate> -b <video_bitrate> -s <size> outputfile.mpg
<sasa> SilentDis....I need ffmpeg installed I take it?
<ganesh> SilentDis:how to go to ~/desktop?
<HYPOCRISY> not sure
<SilentDis> sasa: yep, sudo aptitude install ffmpeg
<sasa> SiletDis, you rock, I'll try it
<SilentDis> ganesh: cd ~/Desktop CaPs ArE iMpOrTaNt!
<bullgard4> What is the reason that ACPI Specification 3.0b does not mention HAL?
<sasa> SilentDis....what do I put in the video and audio bitrate?
<SilentDis> sasa: I assume you want it to be around 640x480, decent audio/video?
<Woet> What is a good client of usenet? On ubuntu
<Woet> Like grabit/newsleecher for windows
<punzada> woet, Klibido
<sasa> SilentDis....It's copied off of dvd, probably a little higher rez
<Access> I appologise in advance for my n00bish tone. Im an avid bitorrent user, and see Azerus is on linux which is a nice fall back app. However the standard program that downloads pretty much everything in linux us awesome and supports Torrents great. But where can I set the port for it, it seems to have no GUI menu?
<Dan> Hi everyone i have a bit of a dillemma i was wondering if anyone could offer a little assistance with
<SilentDis> sasa: ffmpeg -i inputfile.avi -ab 128 -ar 44100 -b 700 -s 640x480 outputfile.mpg -- mind you, play with the -b and -s settings to get optimal results.  you might be encoding once or twice to get what you want
<punzada> access, if you really like azerus you should use deludge on ubuntu, it's just like it and less resource heavy, full customizeable too
<punzada> easy setup through a gui
<ganesh> SilentDis:,ikonia,now its installing
<Access> Really? I like uTorrent shame we dont have that.
<mechdave> Dan: Just ask away
<Dan> oky coky
<SilentDis> Access: I use ktorrent personally, for a bittorrent client... then again, i'm in KDE lol
<Dan> well basically my windows has just developed somesort of boot problem "unmountable boot volume"
<Dan> and i isntalled the ubuntu live cd
<Dan> so as to get access to my files
<jrib> !enter | Dan
<ubotu> Dan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dan> which i had the intention of cop[ying onto an external harddrive
<Dan> oh o.k
<Dan> sorry i thought there might be a limit or something
<SilentDis> is it possible to resize an ext3 partition without destroying the data on it?  specifically, is it possible with the Ubuntu 7.04 LiveCD?  I have a machine with 6.10 on it i'd like to upgrade, but / is sitting on a 3gb part that's just not big enough :P
<Access> Okay will install it and give it a whirl. But the generic application that downloads by default is quite a talking point when im showing off my system.
<ganesh>  SilentDis:,ikonia,thanx a lot
<mechdave> Dan: No the channel just auto wraps your words
<SilentDis> ganesh: nt :)
<shiznit> jrib, it said 'comand remove not found' or something similar
<josh__> what is the command for mounting a smb share? i could have sworn it was : mount -t smbfs -o=username \\system\share /mount/point
<Dan> Anyways o.k so basically microsoft windows has got all kanckered on me, so i installed ubuntu live c.d...basically what im trying to do is to copy the files off my harddrive onto an external, totally format the interal harddrive, get rid of windows, by partioting ubuntu and installing from the c.d
<jrib> shiznit: the command to delete is 'rm'.  Note you *need* to update the path as well
<Dan> after which copying said files from external hd back onto internal
<Access> OKay this is a major problem, I copied all this stuff from my VIsta machine to my Linux machine. And its all on my hard disk but I dont have any permissions because im "not the owner"... Can I just do something to disale this type of security?
<shiznit> jrib, "update" path?
<Access> *disable
<SilentDis> sasa: a bit off-topic, but this will give you a decent overview of some BASIC use of ffmpeg, in relation to converting youtube FLV files, and can easily be applied elsewhere:http://youmakemedia.com/2006/10/13/converting-flv-to-mpeg-in-linux/
<mechdave> Dan: Ok, is your windows a FAT 32 file system or NTFS file system?
<arnath> access: sudo chown could do the trick (i think)
<Dan> but i seem to not be able to cop[y/delete or move files not only from internal to external but also simply on my internal
<Dan> its a ntfs
<dam9> ikonia, sorry xchat washed it away before I could google it (got distracted some minutes)  can you just repeat the name of the app you recommended for encoding to XVID? (sorry >_>)
<jrib> shiznit: yes, replace "USER" with your actual user
<Access> arnath: In the command prompt?
<mechdave> Dan: Now can you mount the NTFS partitions from within Ubuntu?
<josh__> yeah
<shiznit> jrib, yea lol i knew that
<Dan> i think they are mounted yes, do they need toi be unmounted?
<arnath> Access: ye, chown is to change owner of files, so use a wildcard to indicate all files
<shiznit> i just didnt know they actual remove comand, thx
<rf36543g65436f54> hi guys. if anyone can help me with this that would be great. does anyone know a command that will get me the volume label of the primary drive from the terminal?
<jrib> shiznit: k :)
<Access> arnath: Can I make it recursive?
<Access> arnath: -R or something?
<arnath> Access: i have no idea, i hope so ;)
<Access> haha thx
<josh__> man chown
<mechdave> Dan: No, no, just type mount without any arguments into the terminal and see what you get returned
<dam9> rf36543g65436f54, fdisk -l
<josh__> it should give you a list of acceptable switches
<Access> anath: lol, now how do I find my hard disk in the command prompt :P
<Dan> oky doky jsut a tick
<mechdave> Dan: Oh, as sudo
<rf36543g65436f54> dam9 : thank you  =)
<Dan> im a total beginner im afraid...sudo mount?
<arnath> Access: just cd to it like cd /media/mydrive
<Access> arnath: Its a USB hard disk
<Access> k
<mechdave> Dan: That is correct
<Dan> o.k done want me to post the response?
<dam9> rf36543g65436f54, np =) dont forget sudo before the actual command
<sasa> SilentDis
<rf36543g65436f54> sure, no worries thanks :)
<SilentDis> sasa: yes?
<Access> arnath: thanks
<sasa> this program doesn't have a GUI, does it?
<arnath> Access: i hope it works :p
<josh__> i can't seem to mount my smbfs...
<superkirbyartist> Where can I get ATI Rage pro 128 drivers for Ubuntu?
<Dan> well i would post the response but ctrl c doesnt appear to be working:P
<SilentDis> sasa: not an 'easy' one that i've found, no.  but the command line works pretty well, once you get the hang of it.
<josh__> it worked 3 monthes ago... fstab hasn't changed...
<dam9> hey could anyone just mention a good app to encode raw video to xvid? (ikonia already answered but i lost the name >_<)
<mechdave> Dan: Yeah, if it is more than about 3 lines it is best to use a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sasa> SilentDis: the reason why I say is because I get this error:I/O error occured
<sasa> Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.
<floitting> Whats wrong with my xubuntu. everytime I install anything with apt-get, "updating fonts cache"  then it goes over many font places and says "failed to write cache"
<Dan> pastebin? im sorry my friend these terms are alien to me right now, but the reason ive started using linux is because i like what it stands for, people helping each other out and all that
<Dan> how do i go about pastebinning?
<stefg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> sasa: sounds like you might be re-ripping that DVD.  just FYI, it'll take about as long to re-rip as it would to reencode anyway
<josh__> quit
<mechdave> Dan: See the private msg window there?
<sasa> SilentDis: I think you're right....I got tricked because the default format was AVI in the app I was using
<superkirbyartist> Where can I get ATI Rage pro 128 drivers for Ubuntu?
<stefg> superkirbyartist: you have them already
<Dan> i found the webpage pastebin
<LM1> any command line experts here...???   I need help using nautilus actions to shred files inside folders.  The %M command doesn't seem to work
<Dan> followed the link
<SilentDis> sasa: just curious, why do you need it as MPG?  I personally use AVI most of the time.
<Dan> entered my name as dan and pasted
<superkirbyartist> stefg: Then how do I enable direct rendering on the iMac G3?
<Dan> sorry force of habit to keep hitting enter no offense intended
<SilentDis> sasa: when i'm working on vid editing though, uncompressed mpegs is the way I go
<stefg> superkirbyartist: this card can't do that
<LM1> anyone here familiar with the shred command?
<sasa> I want to burn a video cd, and k3b only takes mpg as an input
<superkirbyartist> stefg, why not, it has 128 megs of ram!
<katharos> hi, i've just upgraded to gutsy and i cant get my nvidia drivers to work, i dont get anywhere unless i remove the xorg.conf file
<sasa> I wonder if acidrip application can convert it, that's the program I used to rip the dvd anyway
<SilentDis> Dan: the chat room moves VERY fast.  that's why we have that 'rule' in place.  always best to preface your comments with the person's name you're speaking to (type the first few letters, and hit tab) and keep it to one line, so their client will ding and they can read it in one go :)
<arnath> katharos: in gutsy, theres (in the administration dropdown i believe) something about restricted drivers, open that up
<shiznit> jrib, no such file or directory
<Dan> youll have to excuse me im new to this stuff :)
<SilentDis> sasa: ahhhhh.  you're converting a DVD to a VideoCD then.  be aware, you'll be going down to 320x240 res if you wanna put 70+ min on that CD
<katharos> arnath: i tried that it cant do anything because i dont have a xorg.conf
<mechdave> Dan: Hang on mate, just checking out the pastebin
<stefg> superkirbyartist: no proprietary 3D enabled driver available for your card
<SilentDis> sasa: 640x480 is for SVCD (super Video CD), and the disk will max out around 30 min
<Dan> oky coky :)
<ptn107> katharos: try the   ubuntu+1    channel
<stefg> superkirbyartist: http://ati.amd.com/products/catalyst/linux.html
<ptn107> katharos: they fixed my X
<katharos> ptn107: thanx, i will
<arnath> katharos: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<mannyz> hello
<arnath> ?
<sasa> SilentDis: oh I see
<katharos> arnath: yep, no joy, on restart i had the same problem i started with
<jrib> shiznit: and the programs started again?
<arnath> :s
<mannyz> where i can get nvidia drivers?
<SilentDis> sasa: finally, there's DVD-CD (kinda like a tiny DVD, maxing at 700mb) it can hold full DVD quality, but maxes somewhere around 15 min of video
<LM1> Is anyone here good with the command line?   I am trying to get shred to shred everything inside folders and subfolders
<SilentDis> !info shred
<ubotu> Package shred does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<MannyZ> !nvidia drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> LM1: what is shred?
<MannyZ> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<squidgy> Hi all.  The text on my desktop icons (Gnome) recently started linewrapping after only a few characters so that the label for a single icon occupies several lines.  How do I reset it?
<mechdave> Dan: See the URL of your paste it should look similar to this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39761/
<Tomcat_> SilentDis: shred is in coreutils
<nonix4> SilentDis: an attempt to really remove a file - does not work with modern fs's like ext3
<Tomcat_> SilentDis: shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<SilentDis> Tomcat_: thanks.  *hops to manpage*
<Access> woooo
<shiznit> jrib, yes it autostarted the programs again
<mechdave> Dan: well paste it into where you type in here
<Access> *hugs Ubuntu channel*
<sasa> SilentDis: oh I see
<sasa> SilentDis: thank you very much for your help
<LM1> nonix4, actually according to the shred manual it works just fine unless you have journaling enabled which is not default
<sasa> SilentDis: while we're on a roll, can I ask you another question?
<superkirbyartist> stefg, no powerpc.
<jrib> shiznit: what program
<SilentDis> sasa: fire away :)
<Dmitry_> Please install and activate NTP support in the system to enable synchronisation of your local time server with Internet time servers.
<Dmitry_> what's the name of the package?
<nonix4> LM1: hmm... oh yeah default was journaling just metadata?
<shiznit> jrib, fusion-icon, avant-windows-navigator, and an instance of filemanager
<sasa> SilentDis: I have a dell laptop with an internal wireless card: it's that broadcom debocle. Is there a way I can make that card work on ubuntu 7 and a wpa network?
<SilentDis> sasa: i have little to no experience with wireless at this point.  I ran cat5 in my house to avoid it, also i have a 2.4ghz phone lol.  I'd recommend checking out the !wireless info block though, or asking the others in the room.  :)
<LM1> nonix4, the FS is data=ordered by default unless you change it to data=journaled then shred works fine according to its own manual cli "man shred"
<sasa> SilentDis: awesome....thank you for your help!
<stefg> superkirbyartist: i undertood that. this is your problem....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297041
<mechdave> Dan: You still here?
<Dan> yes mate
<Dan> just sent the thing into the chat window
<jrib> shiznit: well that session file is where this info is stored.  It should have worked.  But what happens when you use the "Sessions" program to remove it?
<Dan> if thats cool?
<mechdave> Dan: Did you work out the pastebin?
<shiznit> jrib, i did that before i asked for help, does nothing
<shiznit> they are gone from the list but still autostart
<Dan> erm i think so =P, i pasted it as dan
<DeathWolf> hum, is there any reason image magick is still at 6.2.x.x and I cant find any 6.3.x.x package in any repository??
<asd197> i have problems with mplayer and vlc
<mechdave> Dan: did you copy the url and paste it into here?
<Dan> ive got..your name - DAn..syntax ?..and text
<Dan> ah right o.k
<mahrellon> Hey guys. Is it normal that the last updates for Ubuntu GG T5 removes Nvidia GLX and the restricted-drivers (and rest-modules) making it unusable?
<shiznit> jrib, can i just apt-get remove them, i guess ill be stuck with the instance of file manager
<Dan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39760/
<wastrel> gusty on #ubuntu+`
<wastrel> ER, +1
<mahrellon> wastrel, ah, cheers m8
<jrib> shiznit: they are not in the "current session" tab?
<DeathWolf> does anyone know any repository that'd have an imagick 6.3.x.X?
<shiznit> jrib, ok they are
<shiznit> i was just looking in startup programs
<mechdave> Dan: Bear with me mate, I am struggling on dialup at the moment, Telstra can't supply me with proper telephone lines!
<Dan> haha i feel for ya man feel for ya man, only switched to cable a few years ago myself:P
<nonix4> LM1: just remember that old versions can exist just about anywhere on the empty part of the hd...
<mechdave> Dan: Ok so you have your external drive mounted as /media/Peace and your hard drive mounted as /media/LiFe?
<Dan> thats correct
<LM1> nonix4, from what I read ubuntu uses data=ordered mode on ext3 by default you would have to manually enable journaling mode
<Access> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<joebloe> hello
<Dan> hi joe :)
<mechdave> Dan: Right ok, now what was the problem you are having again? (I just wanted to make sure it was all mounted ok)
<joebloe> what kernel does the 7.10 beta use ?
<Dan> sure o.k the problem is i have no sort of rights to do anything on Ubuntu. On windows it was fine i could copy paste delete as i saw fit...
<Dan> but i cant even move data or delete it from my internal harddrive let alone onto the external
<mechdave> Dan: Ok what user account are you using?
<Dan> i have no idea my friend
<nonix4> LM1: well I mean there're other conditions where the old versions can be left on hd... like the way ext3 avoid fragmentation
<adam___> Um, I wonder, could anyone help me reconfigure my xorg.conf file? I just got xgl installed (because I have the ATI fglrx drivers in use) for Compiz etc, and now my screen is some huge resolution- 1400x1050. I checked xorg.conf, but it looks different to usual, and I can#t see any obvious list of available resolutions :(
<amgad> guys, I can't change the folder attributes of a mounted fat partetition
<eugman> How do I access mingw? I want to compile something with it.
<Dan> im a total begginner with linux o/s
<mechdave> Dan: You are using the live disk I take it?
<squidgy> Hi.  Does anyone here know how to set the wrap linewidth of Gnome icons on my desktop?
<LM1> does anyone here know anything about nautilus-actions?   What command do you use to apply the command to all files inside of a folder and subfolders but not the folders themselves?
<Dan> yes thats right
<ptn107> joebloe: 2.6.22-12,   2.6.22-13
<LM1> %M isn't working
<joebloe> thanks
<MannyZ> how i can get nvidia drivers?
<Dan> sorry havent a clue joe
<ferentix> the other resolutions currently listed in GNOME's GUI configuration things are all either larger or smaller than mine
<mechdave> Dan: Right, ok, now all you need to do is type into a terminal sudo su and it should give you a prompt with root in it somewhere
<Dan> o.k i shall try
<squidgy> To clarify, my text labels on icons have switched to occupying many lines because they wrap after only a few characters.
<ptn107> MannyZ: nvidia's or ubuntus-restricted
<joebloe> thanks thats just what i needed
<mechdave> Dan: ie root@ubuntu#
<Dan> its come up with passwrod
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to show back desk at right bar.. my ubuntu does not show.. after i remove.. how to add back
<Dan> just type su?
<mechdave> Dan: Did you set up a password when you installed?
<Arepie> hello.. the first time i install fiesty, my Ati driver work automatically.. with direct randering enable... i just reformat my computer, and now, my ati driver is not working anymore.. anyone knows why?
<squidgy> MannyZ: Also check out the envy project for the latest drivers.
<Dan> hmmi dont think so
<MannyZ> nvidias
<MannyZ> ptn107, nvidias
<ptn107> MannyZ: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<mechdave> Dan: Just try sudo, I am scratching to remember as I haven't used the live cd for a while!
<Dan> okies
<wastrel> sudo
<wastrel> the password is blank
<wastrel> if it asks which i'm not sure it will or not
<Dan> o.k i typed sudo and came up with a lot of possible variables
<mechdave> wastrel: Thanks, I couldnt remember!
<LM1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to show back desk at right bar.. my ubuntu does not show.. after i remove.. how to add back
<Gyoza> Should I read "Just for Fun"?
<wastrel> Dan: sudo -i  for a root shell  or  sudo <command>   to run just one command as root
<gavintlgold> hi, simple question: is it possible to do remote desktop through the internet?
<Dan> o.k it now says root@ubuntu:-~#
<gavintlgold> and if so, how
<Bauldrick_> #edubuntu
<wastrel> Dan:  you're the root (admin) user now.  don't break anything :] 
<Bauldrick_> join edubuntu
<Dan> so i can now move my files and back them up?
<LM1> nonix4,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39762/  here you can read for yourself :)
<mechdave> Dan: Cool, now to copy all your files to your external should be cp /media/LiFe /media/Peace/somefolder
<mechdave> Dan: to create a folder (or directory) it is mkdir somefolder
<Dan> i wasnt gonna copy them all mate, i was gonna select some ones i wanted to keep and then delete them once copied so i know what ive got and what i havent go
<gavintlgold> does anyone know at all?
<Dan> because to back them all up would take ages...running usb 1.0 as opposed to 2.0:P
<Mark7> Why are there no native database applications for Gnome? :-(
<lousygarua> Mark7: how about phpmyadmin?
<Dan> the right click commands are still all grey?
<mechdave> Dan: Ok, thats fine, just cp /media/LiFe/whatever/files/you/want /media/Peace/what/ever/directory/you/want
<Dan> sorry what command would i use to do that?
<Mark7> Databse applications that DON't Require you to have a server. Lousygarua
<Mark7> YOu know, like Excel
<mechdave> Dan: You have to go with command line with this one
<Dan> hmm theres no gui interface to do it?
<wastrel> Mark7: that's a spreadsheet.  openoffice calc or gnumeric
<Mark7> Okay, obviously I meant Access
<Mark7> Whoops
<ferentix> OOo Base then?
<Dan> i mean not just copying files from interal to external, but i cant manage (right click delete e.t.c) the files on the internal either?
<pepino125> hi, can someone tell me how to save the security patches that I downloaded trough the software update?
<Mark7> I don't want the rest of OOo
<mechdave> Dan: the other way you could do it is in your terminal type nautilus /media/LiFe &
<mechdave> Dan: and then type nautilus /media/Peace &
<Mark7> Aren't they automaitcally saved, pepino?
<josh__> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Arepie> for ATI driver, should i install libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx ?? or i should choose one of them?
<mechdave> Dan: That should open up the file browser for you as root user
<pepino125> Mark7, where are they saved? If they are automatically, where are they located?
<Dan> o.k ill try it
<ptn107> Mark7: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<Mark7> I mean, shouldn't they be?  I thought that was the whole idea behind synaptic
<mechdave> Dan: Then just drag and drop your files as you need between the windows
<gavintlgold> how would i check to see what my ip address is?
<Mark7> Ping?
<mechdave> gavintlgold: ifconfig -a
<wastrel> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dan>  "couldnt find media/peace"
<mechdave> Dan: Try capital p
<adlisyakir> http://digital.ptar.uitm.edu.my/AlchemyWebServer/PtClientJava/Html/InitJava.html why i'm open that site it say loading Java Applet Failed
<Mark7> I have open-office base in my repos
<xcst> ei can anyone help me how to install frostwire?
<mechdave> Dan: Linux is case sensative
<Dan> o.k :)
<pepino125> Mar7, well, yes. but let me explain. I've DL the patches on this computer that internet access. I need to save them into USB drive and take them to another Ubuntu compter where I dont have access to the internet
<Mark7> Oh. Then I've no idea
<xcst> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Mark7> Sorry
<Dan> "couldnt find root/Media/Life"
<gavintlgold> mechdave: how would i set it up so that my computer has a unique ip address and not just "192.168..."
<Mark7> I tried Glom but it kept refusing to connect to a server I don't have
<mechdave> Dan: Once again make sure that LiFe is typed correctly
<nasser> Can I do live update 7.10 BETA to final if it released ?
<mechdave> Dan: Note the capitals
<Dan> yup sorry
<nasser> Can I do live update from 7.10 BETA to final if it released ?
<Dan> *bangs head in im stupid fashion justa tick:)
<mechdave> Dan: No worries, it takes some getting used to :)
<ptn107> nasser: theoretically yes, but clean install if you cna
<ptn107> *can
<LM1> so I have a command I want to execute from nautilus-actions   I need it to be run on all files inside folders and subfolders but not the folders themselves.    %M doesn't seem to work does anyone have any more suggestions?
<wastrel> pepino125: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Dan> o.k its working this time:)
<wastrel> pepino125: i think there's an official way to do what you're trying to do, however.
<wastrel> dunno what it is tho
<Dan> after ive typed that
<Dan> the terminal window is on a fresh line with no prompt
<Dan> ? open a new terminal?
<mechdave> Dan: Oh, you must have forgotten the &
<Mark7> I already have Abiword and Gnumeric installed, so adding the OOo suite would just be duplicating
<jrib> LM1: find
<Phrozen_One> is there a program in ubuntu that allows for partition backup and burn to a dvd?
<Dan> ah yeah cool sorted :)
<Dan> o.k now the moment of truth ;)
<LM1> jrib?
<wastrel> Mark7: are you running low on disk space?  ;] 
<jrib> Phrozen_One: checkout partimage
<arnath> anyone know how to get rid of overscan on a tv with linux?
<Mark7> NO, I'm just trying to keep to low processor usage apps
<Phrozen_One> jrib, gtk or cli?
<pepino125> wastrel ............ok, /var/cache/apt/archives seems to have all the Downloads. So all the downloads are .deb?
<ptn107> question... how can I force synaptic (or apt) to force download a package and not install it, even if its already installed and i [accidentally]  deleted the .deb from /var/cache/apt/archives
<wastrel> pepino125: that's correct
<jrib> Phrozen_One: cli
<Dan> i do not have permission apparently :P
<Phrozen_One> oh, think I used it
<Dan> *sighs
<Mark7> I only have 256mbs and eight hundred odd gHz to play with
<jrib> !backup > Phrozen_One (read the private message from ubotu)
<FlyingPig> Dan 'chmod --help'
<wastrel> Dan: is the destination disk NTFS?
<pepino125> wastrel, one more thing. How do I install the .deb extension? pkgadd?
<wastrel> ubuntu can't write to ntfs out of the box
<jrib> LM1: 'find' is a command
<wastrel> pepino125: dpkg -i file.deb
<Dan> yes
<ptn107> gutsy can
<pepino125> wastrel, awesome... your the man!
<Dan> wastreal it is ntfs
<Phrozen_One> jrib, thank you for the assistance
<mechdave> wastrel: yes, but shouldn't ntfs-3g work?
<wastrel> iono, i never use windows
<LM1> jrib, yes I know but I need a parameter not a command :)  its for nautilus-actions
<Mark7> Hmm.  It looks like OOo is modular after all
<wastrel> Dan: you need to enable ntfs writing before you can copy your files to that disk
<Dan> o.k and how would i go about doing that my good man?:)
<wastrel> beats me, i never use windows :] 
<mechdave> wastrel: it is mounted as rw --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39760/
<Mark7> I used Windows a long time ago
<Dan> *sighs
<arnath> anyone know if you can counter overscan with linux?
<Mark7> Anyone here use Liferea?
<jrib> LM1: pass 'find'  the top-level directory and use -type and -exec
<wastrel> mechdave: ah ntfs is already enabled on the livecd?
<mechdave> Dan: Hang on mate, just hooking up my NTFS drive
<FlyingPig> wastrel so u never use windows? you use wine?
<Dan> you dont have to dave mate if its gonna be a hassle
<wastrel> FlyingPig:  no, just linux
<mechdave> wastrel: It appears as so
<wastrel> although right now os x, since my linux laptop died & i'm using my wife's
<FlyingPig> wastrel yeah im the same. but you know alot of people like their pc games.
<Dan> im just a  bit perplexed i know linux is a much safer securer and faster o/s but its just lacking a bit of user friendlyness ya know
<LM1> jrib, yes thanks but I am trying to use nautilus actions to do this so I can right click a folder and execute the command without brining up cli
<LM1> jrib, thanks anyway
<murlidhar> like me i have installed windows for my xp
<murlidhar> for my games of course
<Dan> i really want to start using linux as i said i like the whole concept of a community
<jrib> LM1: yes I know... this should work
<Dan> *shrugs
<mechdave> Dan: Well it does from the point of view of someone who has just stepped off the window$ roundabout onto the Linux one... I was there myself a few years ago!
<LM1> jrib, ok so I put -type -exec into the parameters option in nautilus-actions?
<Dan> take for instance my internet just using this ubuntu live cd..its faster than ive ever seen it before
<Dan> almost instant whereas with windows it was soooooo slow....
<squidgy> Hi.  Are my messages getting through?  I'm not being impatient, just wondering if ERC is working.
<jrib> LM1: in some form
<agraman> Dan, you'll find Ubuntu Feisty to be quite friendly
<Mark7> Yes they are
<Julius> i know this is vague but how do i boot with it8212.noraid=1 option for a module
<Julius> putting it in /etc/modues/options didnt help
<Dan> i'm not gonna give up though
<squidgy> Mark7: thanks.
<Dan> im gonna get this bloody info backed up and install ubuntu if its the last thing i do
<Mark7> Damn, nicknames are stil coloured
<Dan> :P
<Dan> so can anyone tell me why the buttons for delete e.t.c are greyed out and how i go about ungreying them?:)
<jrib> LM1: you know shred is useless on ext3?
<kbrooks> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mechdave> Dan: At the moment you do not have write support for NTFS withUBUNTU
<Dan> ah o.k
<Dan> ive just thopught of a solution
<Mark7> Blimey, OOo is slow
<mechdave> Is the ubuntu machine connected to the internet?
<LM1> jrib, according to the manual it works fine on ext as long as you don't use data=journaled mode
<Dan> take out this harddrive (internal) take it upstairs to my other comp runnnig windows
<Dan> and plug it in as a slave
<LM1> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39762/  read for yourself
<Dan> running the upstairs computer as an intermediary between internal and external
<LM1> :)
<Mark7> And I can't create a table :-(
<jrib> LM1: right
<Dan> a lot of hassle but i think it will work :P
<mechdave> Dan: You could do that, it probably would be easier for now, I don't know if apt-get would work with the live cd
<Dan> yeah thats what im thinking..im thinknig once i install ubuntu ill probably have more rights/whatever...but its the matter of getting the files off before partitioning ya know
<Dan> catch 22 and all:P
<kbrooks> what is the best wireless router that works?
<kbrooks> er...\
<kbrooks> card
<kbrooks> out of the box
<Dan> oh well Dave, thanks for your assistance anyways mate
<Mark7> Why is there no native database with GUI for Gnome/xfce?
<erUSUL> Mark7: do you mean like access ??
<Mark7> Yeah
<erUSUL> Mark7: OO.org Base ?
<GBenemy> yeah
<mechdave> Dan: No worries, when you do get Ubuntu installed (or even before) try http://tldp.org, it is all the documentation you will need for a while for Linux
<Dan> o.k mate much appreciated..time to go back up :P
<Mark7> I tried that, erUSUL.  It wouldn't let me set up a table
<Dan> have a good one bud - later :)
<mechdave> Dan: No worries :)
<erUSUL> Mark7: that's the close thing i know... try glom (a little more advanced as i neeed a DB server iirc)
<Mark7> I keep getting an error in Glom :-(
<jrib> LM1: make sure you test with some user that has no important files
<Mark7> Glom is not the most user friendly database application UI've come acrpss
<_0xf> can anyone help me with installing my dlink wua 1340 usb wireless onto ubuntu
<_0xf> i just installed on my box and i cant get online
<Cleric> can someone help me burn an iso using xfburn? when i try to use the 'burn CD image' function it doesnt work?
<Mark7> How the bleeding hell do you even set up fields in the bloody thing?
<arbri> hello
<arbri> how can i bind a key combination to a program!
<Affix> hello
<Affix> James
<jamesbrose> yes
<_0xf> anyone help me?
<Affix> Arbri wants to know how to bing a key combination to an program
<_0xf> can anyone help me with installing my dlink wua 1340 usb wireless onto ubuntu
<_0xf> i just installed on my box and i cant get online
<Mark7> I can't make it work :-(
<Affix> _0xf are you sure you configured eth0 correctly
<arbri> how can i bind a key combination to a program!
<_0xf> i just insdtalled ubuntu
<Affix> or are you WiFi
<_0xf> i dont know where to start
<jamesbrose> Affix: key combination?
<_0xf> im new to linux
<Mark7> It's so freaking user unfriendly it might as well just declare war on me here and now
<Affix> _0xF, Are you WiFi
<_0xf> yeah it s a wireless usb stick
<_0xf> dlink wua 1340
<erUSUL> !wifi | _0xf
<ubotu> _0xf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Affix> Wireless USB is not supported in Linux
<erUSUL> Affix: not true
<jamesbrose> yes it is
<Affix> :o
<_0xf> yeah thats lies
<rynoon> Affix: Then why am I using it?
<Affix> I can never get MadWiFi to work
<jrib> arbri: open 'gconf-editor' and go to /apps/metacity
<_0xf> ndiswrapper
<jamesbrose> thats you..
<Affix> lol
<Mark7> All I want to do is set up a database to keep track opf my records and CDs
<Affix> I dont use Ubuntu ;)
<arbri> can anyone help me?
<Mark7> But can I? The hell I can
<jamesbrose> arbri: whats the problem?
<erUSUL> Mark7: why not use a specialized app? there are some afaik
<_0xf> can anyone help me with wifi dlink wua 1340
<arbri> how can i bind a key combination to a program!
<Mark7> Like what?
<jrib> arbri: I just told you
<jamesbrose> I don't really understand, maybe you should go to a programming channel?
<Affix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278
<Affix> _0xf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146278
<_0xf> ty
<amadeux> I have a cd rip as 1 .ape file and 1 .cue file. How can I play this in Ubuntu?
<jamesbrose> amadeux: strange, .cue files are cd images
<arbri> thnx jrib
<amadeux> jamesbrose: .cue files are files that tells where an image the individual tracks start
<amadeux> jamesbrose: the image is then in the ape file. Monkey audio I think it is called
<jamesbrose> amadeux: I see, I always associated cue files with images
<jamesbrose> give VLC a go
<tck> anyone use webcam with kopete ?
<_0xf> i gotta install wine i guess
<jamesbrose> tck: I have in the past
<tck> jamesbrose, well it worked fine with feisty, since upgrading to gutsy, the picture is all gray
<sin18> on feisty why doesnt rc.local get triggered at boot time ?
<jamesbrose> tck: take a look here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<root_____> hey ll
<root_____> quick question
<Mark7> Can someone talk me through setting up a Glom database in private?
<root_____> whats the command for reconfiguring a package?
<jrib> sin18: it does here
<wastrel> dpkg-reconfigure
<root_____> dpkg -i --reconfigure packagename?
<root_____> ahh
<jamesbrose> apt-get --reconfigure?
<amadeux> How do I play .ape files in Ubuntu?
<sin18> jrib : i appended /usr/bin/xscreensaver & to /etc/rc.local but it doesnt start up
<root_____> that just restartedit... not reconfigured it
<JEFFmasterFlex> amadeux:  i've played them in Amarok.
<root_____> i need to get my sshd working so my nomachine will connect to it
<jamesbrose> amadeux: take a look here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244415
<jamesbrose> amadeux: or apt-get install audacious audacious-mac libmac2 monkeys-audio
<wastrel> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jrib> sin18: that doesn't seem like the right place to put xscreensaver
<root_____> i dont have freenx available
<root_____> will tight vnc work with openssh-server?
<sin18> jrib : well i disabled the kde screensaver n wanted to start xscreensaver instead .. any suggestions?
<Affix> root______, You may need to have a desktop environment installed
<amadeux> I am really surprised that there is not support for an open format such as .ape directly in the Ubuntu repository!
<Mark7> Glom could not connect to the database server.
<Mark7> GOD ALMIGHTY
<ferentix> anyone any idea about modifying resolutions in an xorg.conf generated by/for xserver-xgl? It's different to the style I'm (slightly more) familiar with- I can't find any obvious place where resolutions are set, and mine (for my LCD laptop monitor) isn't currently available :\
<jamesbrose> amadeux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244415
<PIrate_Bill> Is anyone else having problems with update manager and upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04?
<Mark7> I BDON'T HAVED A FREAKING DATABASE SERVER YOU MORON
<jamesbrose> Mark7: calm down
<amadeux> jamesbrose: yeah, I know. But I can't just apt-get some stuff
<root_____> what port does tightvnc use by default || where are the config files located at?
<jamesbrose> amadeux: why not?
<amadeux> jamesbrose: things are not in the repository
<jrib> sin18: http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver/man1.html#10
<root_____> nevermind found it
<IndyGunFreak> Mark7: what is your problem?
<Mark7> I chose the create on own computer option, so why is ir giving me crap about a server?
<jamesbrose> amadeux: they are here - http://morgoth.free.fr/ubports/?d=feisty to download
<amadeux> jamesbrose: yeah, but not in the repo
<Mark7> Do I have to buy space on a webserver to use Glom?
<jamesbrose> amadeux: download the debs, install them
<jamesbrose> Mark7: not if you have your own server
<PIrate_Bill> is anyone else having problems with update manager in 7.04?  I keep getting hung-up while in the process of downloading 7.10
<Mark7> I don't
<Mark7> I have a PC
<Mark7> I just want a database
<jamesbrose> I assumed, couldn't you install whatever you need on your PC then?
<Mark7> I don't want to write software, or run a website
<Mark7> I JUST WANT a database
<jamesbrose> Mark7: what kind of database?
<Mark7> Access-like
<sin18> jrib : thanks
<mechdave> Mark7: Just install MySQL
<Mark7> And I've tried BAse, it doesn't work properly on its own
<jamesbrose> Mark7: http://www.glom.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<jamesbrose> maybe?
<Mark7> Does MySQL have a GUI?
<jamesbrose> Mark7: not by default
<jamesbrose> but you can install mysql-client
<Mark7> Then it's of no use to me
<Mark7> Right
<Mark7> I'll try that
<mechdave> Mark7: PhpMyAdmin comes fairly close tho
<jamesbrose> Yes, you need a PHP enabled web server for phpmyadmin
<_0xf> wtf
<onesandzeros> hi
<mechdave> Hmmm could be a problem for Mark7
<_0xf> how do i burn ubuntu iso to dvd with nero
<_0xf> my copy i just burned wont work on reboot
<Affix> _0xf, Open the image with nero Burnig rom
<_0xf> kk ty
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  what's preventing you from you using a spreadsheet as a basic database? (GASP!)
<_0xf> waisted a dvd burning data dvd
<_0xf> :(
<LM1> jrib, I googled shred and exec and find etc and I found this page I followed his instructions but they didn't work http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2126528,00.asp
<LM1> :C
<rsis110> heyyy. can anyone help me with this
<rsis110> say i had a program in some place, but i wanna be able to run it from anywhere
<jamesbrose> Mark7: openoffice Calc comes with ubuntu
<mechdave> _0xf: you have to burn it from an image in nero
<Mark7> Nothing.  I just think it'd be nice if there was a standalone db app for Gnome
<rsis110> instead of having to cd to the directory or type in the whole path
<momal> Anyone here happen to know of a command line id3 (mp3) tag editor? need it to support utf-8 and parameters on it to edit the tags
<wastrel> rsis110: create ~/bin  and put a symlink there pointing to the program
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  I use Kexi for db related garbage. it's pretty awesome. but it's a KDE app
<jrib> LM1: how did you set it up
<wastrel> rsis110: or make an alias   alias foo=/some/path/to/foo
<rsis110> ahh i see
<Mark7> Does it use resources efficiently, JEFF?
<rsis110> thing is.. more specifically I'm trying to run qmake
<rsis110> but it seems to be pointing to qt3 instead of qt4 version
<LM1> jrib, just as it said in the article.
<rsis110> I was just wondering if I could redirect it somehow.
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  kde apps add bloat to a Gnome install. but it's pretty smooth. for a simple database it uses sqlite
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7: sqlite is fast and small
<wastrel> rsis110: check the alternatives system?   sudo update-alternatives --config qmake  maybe
<wastrel> not sure
<Mark7> I'm using xfce
<rsis110> ohh
<rsis110> waah. learning X3
<rsis110> this is like. my first linux ever lol
<jrib> LM1: paste here what you input in nautilus actions
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  same deal. these are all qt apps running in a GTK environment. some people aren't cool with that.
<Plouj> hi
<rsis110> wastrel: thats awesome. thanks heaps
<acecase> what is a good log to look at to see why my system is locking sometimes at startup/shutdown? dmesg isn't showing anything useful
<Plouj> does anyone know if Ubuntu's packages have Rocks 'n Diamonds somewhere?
<Mark7> I'm an apps apartheidist
<Mark7> I like to keep them seperate wherever possible
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  you can always use OpenOffice Base, but then there goes that "light on resources" thing you wanted
<acecase> Plouj, I don't know about ubuntu packages (or even if getdeb will have it) but you could check with getdeb.com
<JEFFmasterFlex> Mark7:  too bad, kde apps are pretty awesome. i couldn't function in my daily life without Amarok
<onesandzeros> hey guys,iam trying to get compiz running, but i need to install ati drivers first, can someonehelp me out pls?
<Mark7> WOOHOO!  England are 5 minutes away from the RWC semis :-D
<acecase> JEFFmasterFlex, I agree, KDE has some great apps built for it
<kittyhawk> hi
<kittyhawk> I installed feisty on my laptop, and I turned on the desktop effects.  Everything works well except the root window is only drawing over about 2/3 of the screen
<kittyhawk> so there's a hall of mirrors over on the right
<kittyhawk> any ideas?
<JEFFmasterFlex> acecase:  ktorrent, amarok, konversation, kmail, k3b... they are all awesome
<mechdave> Mark7: At least you look like you can beat us in the rugby!!  :)
<acecase> JEFFmasterFlex, kOffice :)
<kittyhawk> or at least, does anyone know where I can look for some good info?
<JEFFmasterFlex> acecase:  all my work is done in Kate and Tex, so unfortunately, no KOffice for me. but it is good, I have used it
<acecase> JEFFmasterFlex, the K app that I use most is basKet which is awsome for notes in class. I use gnome DE though so K apps can be buggy :/
<bascule> kittyhawk: tried changing wallpaper/refreshing desktop?
<mmkassem> JEFFmasterFlax: Deluge is a good ktorrent alternative for GTK/Gnome users .. Banshee instead of amarok
<JEFFmasterFlex> mmkassem: Banshee CANNOT replace Amarok. not even close. and deluge is still buggy
<bascule> yeah, amarok has no equal anywhere at all ony any OS
<JEFFmasterFlex> mmkassem:  in gnome i prefer transmission instead of deluge
<acecase> does anyone know of a daemon or anything that will watch my startup/shutdown process and log what happens before it locks. I'm just seeing a black screen when it locks so I can't even see that last thing that went well
<kittyhawk> bascule: no good.  I turned on cube flipping and the cube is really a cube (not a rectangle)  I think for some reason it thinks my desktop size is square
<fuzzyhair> I need a program to use my computer when I am elsewhere. I know kubuntu has one, but I forgot what it was. Any ideas?
<bascule> kittyhawk: interesting possibility
<acecase> fuzzyhair, freenx is a great one
<mmkassem> JEFFmasterFlex: I did not try transmission, may be I should give it a try .. Deluge works good for me under Gusty.
<fuzzyhair> acecase: when booting and shutting down press alt+f1
<fuzzyhair> acecase thanks
<JEFFmasterFlex> mmkassem:  download it from getdeb.net, i think the one in the repos is old
<acecase> fuzzyhair, thanks but it goes black before I get a chance. which probably meens nothing would have time to load to watch anyway :/
<bascule> kittyhawk: beryl or compiz-fusion?
<pastyhermit> Hi All
<mechdave> Bugga... Missed beating the POMS by 2 points!! :(
<kbrooks> JEFFmasterFlex, getdeb doesnt make very good debs
<pastyhermit> is there a way to get ubuntu of fmy machine and to get the partition back?
<arnath> how can i manually set the ip in ubuntu?
<JEFFmasterFlex> kbrooks:  HEY i used to contribute to getdeb... lol
<kittyhawk> bascule: I think compiz.  I just logged in and clicked "enable desktop effects"
<LM1> jrib,  ok thanks I got it working finally  path= find  parameters= %M -type f -exec shred -f -u -z '{}' \;     but is there a way to password protect it like sudo or gksu
<pastyhermit> arnath, ifconfig
<kittyhawk> ps shows compiz running
<mechdave> pastyhermit: how do you mean partition back?
<JEFFmasterFlex> kbrooks:  honestly all my debs were made with checkinstall. checkinstall sucks sometimes
<LM1> does anyone here know is it possible to password protect a nautilus-actions command with gksu or sudo
<LM1> im not having much luck :(
<bascule> kittyhawk: OK, those are minor additions, try turning them back off and installing comiz-fusion + plugins
<timothywcrane> quick question in gui totem has no problems, but when I activate from CLI it reports that files are not found, any suggest?
<mmkassem> arnath: for GUI way, use System>Administration > Network
<bascule> kittyhawk: compiz I meant
<mechdave> arnath: sudo ifconfig ethx address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<pastyhermit> mechdave, when I install ubuntu parted resized my wxp partition
<timothywcrane> am I missing a variable?
<pastyhermit> unfortunatly XP runs faster than ubuntu on my hardware.
<acecase> fuzzyhair, freeNX is more of a "out of the box" solution that just works with little config. X itsself can run accross a network but I don't know how to get it working and it's hard from what I here. I use freeNX for remote gnome it works great. for remote KDE the tooltips etc can cause lag.
<pastyhermit> I would like to remove it
<acecase> fuzzyhair, I play games on the remote gnome desktop though (local network) and it runs great. Dunno why KDE desktop effects cause so much lag
<acecase> pastyhermit, you want to remove ubuntu?
<bascule> pastyhermit: XP is faster, something wrong there ...
<lucas_> hi. i can't print a document because i need to replace the ink cartridges. but i have an epson stylus cx3900 and don't know which of the 4 cartridges i have to replace (red, yellow, red, black).. in windows there was a program that showed me the ink left in each cartridge..
<mechdave> sudo fdisk /dev/hd# will do, the # is the drive to look at, ie hda is pri master and hdb is pri slave etc
<pbx> This may be outside the scope of this channel, but: I have an Ubuntu install where I have turned off GDM (because I have been experimenting with alternate login managers and window managers). Before I start X, I'm in a teeny terminal session in the middle of my screen. Is there any way to make that fullscreen?
<pbx> Then I might not need X at all :)
<jrib> LM1: you could create a confirmation dialog with zenity maybe
<fuzzyhair> acecase: how did you get freenx. Was it hard to set up? This will be for one person in florida and one person in georgia...
<pastyhermit> bascule, dont lecture the choir
<LM1> !zenity
<mechdave> pastyhermit: Hmmm something really wrong here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JEFFmasterFlex> pastyhermit:  delete the ubuntu with gparted, resize your NTFS partition, then use a WIN XP install disc to fix the master boot record and install NTLOADER
<pastyhermit> Im LPIC-2 and my job is taking care of really big Dell Linux boxes
<LM1> jrib, whats zenity? sorry im a noob and thank you for all the help
<pastyhermit> J thanks
<pastyhermit> mechdave, well are there good docs on tweaking ubuntu
<_0xf> Nice fresh instald ubuntu after trying to get my dlin wireless usb to work and right off install it works with ubuntu
<pastyhermit> for some reason it is definatly slower
<acecase> fuzzyhair, http://www.nomachine.com/
<pbx> LM1: zenity is a simple command-line tool for generating dialogs from shell scripts.  For simple user interaction.
<bascule> pbx, there are many non-x requiring 'desktop' enviroments using the fbdev stuff, to resolve the small console google up hi-res consoles ubuntu
<pastyhermit> I turned off al the visual crap...
<pastyhermit> but still
<acecase> fuzzyhair, they have clients and servers for linux/windows/mac
<pbx> bascule: thanks!
<KevlarSoul> I installed Ubuntu , it created a new partition, everything seemed to setup nicely, I rebooted, and it went to windows like I didnt install anything else? No Dual boot choice? I use Vista....anyone?
<kittyhawk> bascule: dpkg-query says compiz and compiz-plugins are installed.  Do I need to do something to activate them?
<acecase> fuzzyhair, best of all they have debs :)
<pastyhermit> maybe I will just slide another disk in here
<bascule> kittyhawk: alt+F2 -> compiz
<lucas_> hi. i can't print a document because i need to replace the ink. i have an epson stylus cx3900 and don't know which of the 4 cartridges to replace (cyan, yellow, magenta, black).. in windows there was a program that showed me the ink left in each cartridge..
<mechdave> pastyhermit: I am not aware of any, try googling them. I just have never heard of XP being faster than ubuntu
<timothywcrane> slow ubuntu? http://desktoplinux.com/news/NS5715846915.html this might help
<pbx> lucas_: I'd check your manual to see if there's a way to get the printer to tell you.
<acecase> fuzzyhair, one thing to remember is that when installing the server you need to install the two dependencies first. (as usual) the downloads page shows the deps
<pastyhermit> mechdave, well for some reason, for this hardware (thinkpad R31) it is
<bascule> pastyhermit: LPI-2 and you can't remove ubuntu, your not very good...
<timothywcrane> quick Google for speed up linux came up with it, no guarantees
<pastyhermit> bascule, heh no, I have just never used gparted all that much
<jrib> LM1: 'man zenity'  should be easy to follow.  Try 'zenity --info' for an example
<bascule> pastyhermit: partitions are partitions, many tools
<rico> hey guys. how do I boot Ubuntu and make it go to a cmd prompt, and /not/ GDM?
<pastyhermit> bascule, fdisk doesnt resize.
<rico> (using grub)
<JEFFmasterFlex> pastyhermit:  if you want to go back to XP I recommend using the GParted LiveCD instead of the Ubuntu disc. THe Ubuntu partitioner is pretty crappy
<kittyhawk> bascule: I ran compiz --replace at the command line, same story only a fraction of the background is drawn
<desertc> Hello - I am having problems with Launchpad.  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<kittyhawk> also the panels are cut off
<bascule> kittyhawk: then I am baffled
<kittyhawk> but I can drag windows over there and they work fine
<kittyhawk> it's very strange
<pastyhermit> JEFFmasterFlex, thanks you, that was the advice I was looking for
<acecase> have a good one *
<mechdave> pastyhermit: Looks like you aren't alone with the R31 problems!
<pastyhermit> thanks JEFFmasterFlex , see bascule that is the kind of thing that I have not yet ventured into, there are many ways of doing things, both good and bad, both clean and sloppy, dont assume that Im and idiot just because I have not problems admitting that I cant know everything and there are better ways of doing things.
<bascule> pastyhermit: sure
<rico> hey guys. how do I boot Ubuntu and make it go to a cmd prompt, and /not/ GDM?
<Ghismo> hi guys
<Ghismo> i have a particular question for u
<Rabbitbunny> has anyboy gotten a sixthgen iPod (160Gb Classic) working under 6.06?
<Ghismo> i wish to see
<pastyhermit> mechdave, no Im not, I also had to flash the NIC to get it quasi reliable
<Ghismo> the rugby world cup
<Ghismo> but in my country u have to pay to see it
<pastyhermit> This is an excellent laptop...
<westjd> when I close the lid of my laptop and open it back up the graphics are scrabbled.
<Rabbitbunny> rico: ctrl+alt+F1 anytime it's booted.
<_0xf> Hi, im isntalling a fresh copy of ubuntu and im on the partition screen. i want to make a small boot partition so i can encrypt the rest of the disk with truecrypt
<Ghismo> so i'm wondering if there is a channel of another country
<_0xf> do i just make a /booot
<JEFFmasterFlex> pastyhermit:  the thinkpads rock, too bad you had a better experience with XP, but I say go with what works for you
<Ghismo> and if does exist a tool for see it
<Ghismo> anyone could help me?
<rico> Rabbitbunny, I'm updating my X server drivers and there's a risk that my system will hang the moment it gets to GDM. is there a way to bypass it?
<rico> single mode perhaps?
<pastyhermit> JEFFmasterFlex, well the tools I use are all OSS
<pastyhermit> (LAMP) stuff
<pastyhermit> Eclipse subversion PHP MySQL etc...
<fuzzyhair> acecase: I will be able to use this outside of my network right?
<Rabbitbunny> rico: if it hangs hard boot and try again.
<devious`> hi all
<pastyhermit> perhaps I will give them another shot on ubuntu but I've gotta stop all this crap from loading.
<devious`> i got a problem: cant boot my kubuntu partition :S
<pastyhermit> bascule, you do see my point above though no?
<bascule> sure
<pastyhermit> devious`, what happened? did you install something over it, or muddle with your partition table?
<_0xf> anyone?
<devious`> pastyhermit: i didnt do anythin, i just restarted and it wont boot anymore. Im a newb to linux so i didnt mess with anything. From windows, that partition appears as RAW!!
<delagrandy> how to configure samba to work with xp
<LM1> jrib, thanks but I think zenity is a bit over my head :C
<vsayikiran> please help me, i am able to download .torrent file
<so> hello friends
<bascule> devious`: it would, windows can't see linux partitions
<_0xf> anyone??
<_0xf> should i make /boot 8gb   swap 4gb / 59gb and /media/hda7 4gb
<neopsyche> Hi, how do i open device manager on feisty?
<so> can you tell me about a graphic apps to mount disk images ?
<vsayikiran> anyone tell me how to download .torrent file
<MrPink> vsayikiran download Azureus
<so> _0xf, swap have to be about 10 % of your total disk space
<devious`> bascule: no man, i installed Ext2IFS_1_10c recently, and it shows linux partition and i could see everything inside. But since yestarday it appears RAW
<flokuehn> _0xf: what do you want to put on your boot partition?
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran:  you need a torrent client. ubuntu has one built in, then there is deluge, transmission, azureus
<bascule> devious`: I see, then that is a problem
<MrPink> I thought swap was suposed to be 2x Ram
<so> _0xf, depending on your ram
<mechdave> _0xf: I have always made boot about 200Mb, swap twice ram and the rest I just divided up into whatever I thought reasonable for what I was doing at the time
<bascule> so: MrPink is right 2x RAM
<vsayikiran> JeFF: but it is giving some error
<so> bascule, oui / yes
<devious`> bascule: is there in linux something like dos command 'fixboot' or something like that. It helped with windows situations
<neopsyche> do i need to install special drivers for my ati card?
<JEFFmasterFlex> MrPink: that only applie if you have less than 1 GB of RAM. you can cheat on the SWAP with that much ram
<maillerou> hello, how to know how many disk free space
<maillerou> i have an account on a university server
<maillerou> i use df
<maillerou> but i don't know ?
<so> oh :) i was right then , if you have a lot of ram you can put lower swap space
<fuzzyhair> fuzzyhair
<Ghismo> guys i need a programe to see tv on my linux box...i mean streaming
<maillerou> ???
<bascule> devious`: fixboot/fixmbr address issyues with ntldr, like re doing grub-install or editing menu.lst
<maillerou> how to know my quota ?
<Ghismo> could anyone suggest anything?
<so> vlc ?
<maillerou> my admin gave me a ~ home
<fuzzyhair> I meant to ctrl+f that. Sorry.
<bascule> devious`: this is a partition problem
<vsayikiran> JeFF: bittorrent is giving some errors
<maillerou> and a /global/myname
<so> i need a program to mout images with graphic interface
<devious`> bascule: the only thing i did was to update system from Package Manager, and new version of kubuntu kernel appeared on my boot menu.
<mechdave> Last time I installed Ubuntu I just made it all a LVM
<vsayikiran> JeFF: when downloading i get this error (-2, name or service not known)
<JEFFmasterFlex> so: i use kiso in kde, i thin kfor GNOME there is one called MasterISO or ISOMaster
<sdRhod> hi guys. I wonder if you can help... I am trying to install Ubuntu from the bootable CD version I downloaded earlier. It gets through the 'loading kernel' stage, then displays a progress bar swooshing left and right, and then my PC num lock key starts flashing and the progress bar stops at one bar full (where it currently remains). Any ideas?
<bascule> devious`: have you tried to boot both, have you run fsck from recover mode?
<so> JEFFmasterFlex,  i heard also about gnome iso or gnomiso forgot the correct name
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: when downloading i get this error (-2, name or service not known)
<timothywcrane> files register on locate, but refuse to play in any player under CLI, says file not found. Searched all day for answer. It must be so simple. But wracked my brain to no avail.
<devious`> bascule: i tried to boot both, and neither one works. I did not run fsck from recovery mode. What is it, and should i try it?
<Shady^> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu on my old laptop, i installed it to the HDD, then restarted it! Now the screen is black, how do i get it to work? :P
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran:  try using deluge. download the torrent file and then open it up with deluge
<bascule> devious`: fsck is a file system checker like chkdsk /r , it may well solve the problem
<devious`> ok, ill restart now, come back in a min with results, hopely from linux :D
<so> timothywcrane, what kind of streaming is it ?
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: but whats is the problem with bittorrent
<devious`> bascule:  ok, ill restart now, come back in a min with results, hopely from linux :D
<bascule> a min, fsck will take longer than that ..
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran:  I don't know I don't use Gnome.
<timothywcrane> simple .ogg files
<Shady^> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu on my old laptop, i installed it to the HDD, then restarted it! Now the screen is black, how do i get it to work? :P
<MrPink> vsaykiran as I said Azureus is a good linux BitTorrent Client!
<timothywcrane> and .wavs
<so> timothywcrane, you have to get the correct codec for vlc
<timothywcrane> in gui everything works ok.
<vsayikiran> is there anyone who uses bittorrent
<so> timothywcrane, ok so why do you need it in console mode ?
<timothywcrane> does it not grab the codecs in CLI? seems strange
<so> :))
<MrPink> yes ^^
<MrPink> I use torrent
<kenchu0> http://www.flashasylum.com/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicexam.png
<mmkassem> vsayikiran: what are trying to download?
<Shady^> hello im gay ;)
<timothywcrane> to run it via cron, for an automated clock. They are grandfather clock chime files
<vsayikiran> mmkassem: i am trying to download a .torrent file
<MrPink> vsayikiran can you read what I am writing? lol
<vsayikiran> mmkassem: this torrent file is easily downloading in winxp
<Hotkey> Just installed 7.10 - no system sounds tho.??
<naknomik> I have a ftp server on which I want to put some files and keep them sync'd from my local drive. Can I use rsync for that?
<MrPink> VSAYIKIRAN ?!?
<so> i dont know  :)
<maillerou> naknomik : use sitecopy ...
<maillerou> check sitecopy on the net
<TUXedomember> hey guy's ok so each time i log in my computer logs me out right after i log in anyone know why?
<MrPink> hm why do I have the feeling that vsayikiran can't read what I am writing ?
<Trixsey> Hey I just installed Ubuntu but my screen turned black, I suspect something is up with the drivers (I need to enable prop. drivers?).. could someone give me a guide? I'm using ATI :)
<aidehua> If I add another graphics card to my PC, will it be easy to setup a two display system?
<so> TUXedomember,  have you seen the x server log ?
<TUXedomember> no how do i see it?
<aidehua> (Specifically, I'm after a mirrored display setup.)
<so> TUXedomember, google
<devious`> didnt help, still cant boot  :(
<timothywcrane> I cant even get my files to play through evolution calender appointment, custom command function, but if I open player, then choose files, all is well. I just can seem to  get them to play in single string such as  totem,xine, mplayer, etc then filename
<mmkassem> vsayikiran: did you download the .torrent file then run it by bittorrent ? .. MrPink is suggesting to use Azureus .. I prefer Deluge
<aidehua> This question could easily be answered if I can think of the right google search terms :D
<hollandlucas> I too prefer Deluge
<vsayikiran> MrPink: you said above that Azureus is good torrent client, then you said you also use torrent
<devious`> this was the main reason why i left windows for linux, so i would not wake up one day and find out my system wont boot for an unknown reason. Now, few days later, im having the same problem with linux. FFS am i dissapointed!!!!
<rico> hey guys, how can I restore my xorg.conf to it's default?
<MrPink> yeah I meant that I download torrents and have had good experience with azureus
<rico> I modified it a bit (added a modeline), I didn't make a backup.
<vsayikiran> mmkassem: yes i downloaded the .torrent file and then from bittorrent package i opened the .torrent file
<timothywcrane> I have not used it, but I have heard good things about Azureus also
<so> devious`, it's life
<devious`> so: than life sux.
<MrPink> rico: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg      I think
<punzada> deludge is better for ubuntu then running azureus
<so> devious`, get more virus under windows, and pay for support, that'"s better ;)
<punzada> azureus is a memory whore
<so> yes punzada , do you know any better ?
<punzada> deludge
<so> utorrent is not compatible with linux
<devious`> so: no, its not better, but what can i do with system that wont boot? I need to work man, and i cant if it wont start!
<LM1> what!
<LM1> lol
<LM1> utorrent works fine with wine
<Kenny3> i need a good website to find most linux software existing
<hollandlucas> devious`: what's the problem?
<Trixsey> Can I boot gnome in safe mode?
<bullgard4> Using Freenode network and Irssi and sending a message to an OP beginning with /msg, will this message use the Direct-Client-to-Client (dcc) protocol?
<so> LM1, really ?
<punzada> why even bother with utorrent when you can use deludge i don't get it lol
<MrPink> punzada you are right about the  memory thing... but I usually only download when not working on my pc
<aidehua> Ah: it's called "Xinerama".
<rico> mrpink, thank you. :)
<LM1> I use azureus only because I don't trust closed source
<vsayikiran> is it deludge or deluge
<devious`> hollandlucas: i cant boot my linux, and its partition appears RAW. for no appearent reason
<Trixsey> I'm using an ATI card but prop. drivers are disabled so my screen is black, can I boot Gnome in safe mode?
<LM1> but I know for a fact utorrent works fine using wine
<vsayikiran> please dont confuse me, which is the best, some say Azureus, some deluge, and few others utorrent
<punzada> it's deluge i'm stupid
<punzada> lol
<LM1> I also use shareaza emule and winrar perfectly in wine
<hollandlucas> devious`: what happens when you power on your computer?
<punzada> why use all that software in wine?
<punzada> lol
<punzada> you can use command line rar
<MrPink> rico I hope its right, I had to use it too once.. but that is from memory ^^
<timothywcrane> windows does not recognize linux partitions
<punzada> and have it be much more efficient
<LM1> CLI sux
<punzada> ...
<rocky> I  cannot enable desktop effects can some one help me plz
<LM1> the gui evolved and became dominant for a reason
<LM1> :)
<sdRhod> does the ubuntu installer offer to format my hdd for me? or do I have to set up the drive and any partitions in advance?
<punzada> rar e file.rar directory
<rico> mrpink, seems to be doing the right thing.
<punzada> you don't even need the last parameter
<punzada> wtf is easier then that
<punzada> much easier then loading wine
<punzada> lol
<timothywcrane> try to enter into safe mode, hit escape and enter kernel choices upon reboot
<MrPink> sdrhod you have the possibility to manually partition it via installer
<sdRhod> ok thanks
<jrib> punzada, LM1: you can extract rar files in the gui as well
<LM1> sorry I disagree punzada
<Shapeshifter> Uhm... so now I set up my messenger, my mail, my vpn and vnc connections, nice costumized compiz-fusion, bootsplash and theme, all drivers working, virtualbox with XP working.... well....what else fun to do now? ;)
<LM1> yah I have rar set up for the gui
<punzada> yeah but the built in gui is lame for extraction :)
<Trixsey> vsayikiran, BT client is a matter of preference.. some find Azureus too extensive.. some run WINE+uTorrent :p
<LM1> but I need advanced features it doesn't have so I use winrar
<devious`> hollandlucas: it gives me boot menu, from wich i select one of two kubuntu kernels. Then it gives me the loading screen, and after that just a dead blank screen. I can write letters on it, but not commands, after hitting enter it just goes to another row, like a text editor. Than i have to restart, than the whole story again. And when i look at that partition it appears RAW.
<so> yeah
<Trixsey> vsayikiran, personally I like Azureus =)
<MrPink> rico good :)
<so> slow p2p
<so> ressource whore
<Trixsey> vsayikiran, but the repo install of azureus was broken last time I used Ubuntu
<hollandlucas> devious`: try pressing ctr+z
<LM1> azureus ftw if you have 2gb of ram
<bascule> Shapeshifter: break it all by rebuilding and installing a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<hollandlucas> devious`: maybe then you can enter commands
<LM1> utorrent is good but its closed source and been bought out by the man
<so> i have 1.5 gb
<Ghismo> is there anyone from england?
<LM1> so...
<so> so :)
<Shapeshifter> bascule: lol yeah, been there, done that :P
<LM1> ktorrent is also a good choice
<rocky>  cannot enable desktop effects
<MrPink> lol bought out by "the man"
<MrPink> thats good ^^
<LM1> if you don't mind using kde libs
<Hotkey> How come in sound preferences panel I get all sounds when  testing but normal system sounds never occur?
<bascule> Shapeshifter: well it's kinda fun ... :)
<so> the rich man :)
<devious`> hollandlucas: i dont want to enter commands, i want kde to start. I can acces recovery mode from boot menu, but i dont know what to do next
<MrPink> yeah I can't enable desktop effects either
<vsayikiran> hollandlucas: i have 1gb ram
<Shapeshifter> what was the name of that "new" p2p prog again?
<MrPink> if anyone is savey on that area, that would be great :-P
<hollandlucas> devious`: when you go into recovery mode
<so> donate some money so i can buy a dual core E6600
<hollandlucas> you can enter command right?
<so> :p
<Shady^> how do i boot in safe mode?
<so> f2
<Shapeshifter> Shady^: in grub select recovery mode
<MrPink> Shady it should be listed in the grub menu... if not you have to edit your grub.list  I think
<rocky> I have a ati mobility radeom 7500 card
<devious`> hollandlucas: yes?
<hollandlucas> try startx
<humbolto> what do I need to do to make googleearth work well on compiz-fusion AIGLX nvidia?
<rocky> do i need to update it? so i cant enable my desktop effects
<vsayikiran> apt-get install Azureus is not working
<devious`> hollandlucas: any other idea so i dont have to start windows again
<so> what is the package name for fs3G ?
<hollandlucas> devious`: what happens when you go into recovery mode and type startx?
<devious`> ill be back in a minute, have to try it
<devious`> hollandlucas: ^^
<Ghismo> i guys i'm looking for something like sopcast for ubuntu
<selinuxium_> Hi guys, where would I find my keymap? trying to install a keylogger on my home system, my brother is starting to become a pain!
<Ghismo> could anyone give me a trick
<so> no :)
<bascule> Ghismo: apt-cache search sopcast
<MrPink> vsayikiran  try to search for it in Synaptic Manager
<Shady^> MrPink thanks! But i've installed unbuntu to my hard drive, the only way to get into the grub meny is if i start with the cd
<so> selinuxium_, install a trojan, that's better
<xcst> how can i make mplayer my default player instead of totem?
<timothywcrane> go into preferred applications set defaults
<rocky> is there a way to call ubuntu for serive?
<Hotkey> Help please -  How come in sound preferences panel I get all sounds when  testing but normal system sounds never occur?
<MrPink> Shady ehm... I donno if I know what you mean... but you don't have a list of kernels to boot from or windows partition or something when you boot? So no bootscreen ?
<JEFFmasterFlex> xcst:  right click on the file and click on prperties, i think the right most tab lets you picj the default for that file type
<JEFFmasterFlex> pick*
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> Where in open office can I change language...
<kane77> what are the names of the packages for codecs?
<kittyhawk> bascule: I found a bug report that suggested changing the depth to 16, which worked.  Thanks for your help though
<frojnd> I mean that menus are in my language?
<hollandlucas> frojnd: you mean for the spellchecker?
<hollandlucas> oh
<hollandlucas> just change your system language
<selinuxium_> Ghismo: sopcast has a linux version
<frojnd> hollandlucas: menus and so..
<bascule> kittyhawk: welcome, thanks for the info
<xcst> JEFFmasterFlex, thanks
<frojnd> hollandlucas: and I can change this under system settings?
<Ghismo> u're right
<vsayikiran> MrPink: there are two packages which one to install , azureus, or azureus-gcj
<mmkassem> rocky: did you try restoring your xorg.conf ?
<Shady^> MrPink i only see the grub meny when i start with the ubuntu cd, i've installed it to my HDD, and when i start without the cd the screen goes black!
<Ghismo> i've just found it
<Ghismo> thank you
<hollandlucas> frojnd: there's n item called language support or something like that
<devious`> hollandlucas: it said: Server error: no screens found
<hollandlucas> devious`: okay, let me think
<devious`> hollandlucas: does this happen often with linux?
<hollandlucas> devious`: pastebin your xorg.conf
<hollandlucas> devious`: no
<MrPink> vsayikiran my guess is "azreus" but isn't there a descriptive text underneith ?
<rocky> I dont think I did
<devious`> hollandlucas: what you mean with my xorg.conf?
<hollandlucas> devious`: xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrPink> Shady^  I see.. sorry then, I am relatively new to linux myself
<Shady^> MrPink thanks anyway :D
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran: if you have Sun Java installed then you install the regular azureus package. If not, install the gcj package
<david003> hello. i have a game taht is launched by doubleclicking on the program. how do i set it up that it starts if i tipe in a shell "nameofthegame"?
<hollandlucas> devious`: it's file that configures your xserver, the piece of software responsible for displaying things on the screen
<MrPink> Shady^ sure ;)
<hollandlucas> you can read the contents with: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<devious`> hollandlucas: hmm, i cant acces anything in my linux partition, how am i supposed to get that file?
<hollandlucas> devious`: oh
<hollandlucas> try cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hollandlucas> what does it tell you
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: how can i know whether i have sun java installed or not?
<devious`> hollandlucas: its the same computer so i have to restart to boot from linux :(
<so> my hd is not detected has master, and it dont work as a master, when put in master it's it a 32 gb, when there is no jumper, it's detected correctly as a 120 gb hd. how come ?
<so> i have 2 SATA of 500 gb
<bascule> devious`: if you try to mount the /  partition from recovery, what does it say?
<MrPink> Trixsey I can't do PMs I am not registered to the nameserver thingy
<Kenny3> who knows good color picker and screen ruler?
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran:  just install it. in synaptic search for Sun Java. There is java 5 and java 6 in the repos
<MrPink> Kenny3 for firefox or for the desktop ?
<rico> how do I connect via Wifi via the console?
<JEFFmasterFlex> you can also install if from Add/Remove if I remember correctly
<david003> hello. i have a game taht is launched by doubleclicking on the program. how do i set it up that it starts if i tipe in a shell "nameofthegame"?
<Trixsey> MrPink, oh ok.. could you read what I sent ya? :p
<bascule> rico: man iwconfig
<labanux> how can I access SSH through proxy? yes, i can do it with Putty, buat can i do it directly using terminal?
<hollandlucas> david003: find out where the game binary is
<bascule> labanux: ssh supports proxy
<Kenny3> MrPink desktop
<devious`> bascule: windows as linux is on same computer, so i cant just try the command. i have to restart computer than try than load windows again. Thats kinda slow. Is there any virtual machine software i could use?
<hollandlucas> and make sure the directory the game binary is in is in your PATH
<Trixsey> labanux, ssh -X user@server?
<david003> hollandlucas: i know where it is, usr/local/games/openarena
<alejonet> Hola a todos...
<MrPink> yeah and it sounds like the same problem Shady^ has... and I wasn't sure how to help him either
<labanux> bascule: could you give example how to do that?
<hollandlucas> and when you type openarena on the shell
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: there are two packages sunjava5bin and sun-java6bin smth.
<alejonet> desde COlombia tengo una pregunta
<hollandlucas> david003: it tells you command not found?
<bascule> devious`: to access a broken local linux partition, hmmm really not sure :(
<labanux> Trixsey: i'll try it
<alejonet> necesito los drivers para MSI
<david003> yep
<MrPink> Kenny3 then no, sry only have those as addons in firefox ;)
<david003> hollandlucas: yes
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran:  you can install either. either of them will work. go with java6.. it's the newest one
<david003> hollandlucas: it isnt under bin
<NielsE> I have found this great replacement for katapult in gnome, called gnome-launch-box, where can I set a shortcut for this program in gnome?
<hollandlucas> david003: the problem is that /usr/local/games is not on your PATH
<Trixsey> labanux, that's with X, if you dont want a graphical interface then you can skip the -X parameter
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: after installing sun java 6 i can install azureus
<david003> hollandlucas: dont really knwo what that means...how do i fix it?
<gokhan_> i'm going to install easycam2 for my internal webcam on my Toshiba laptop but synaptic also wants to install some additional packages like gcc 3.1 and gcc 3.1base but i already have gcc 4.1 so might installing it affect my system?
<timothywcrane> found my problem. GUI not affected by space found in filename, but CLI sensitive to it. Removed space, all is well
<alejonet> SOMEBODY CAN GIVE ME INFORMATION ABOUT MSI DRIVERS????
<draco2002> Anyone know where you can download the "Ubuntu JeOS" version?
<JEFFmasterFlex> vsayikiran: yes
<Shady^> Trixsey din sta fan
<ardit> can anyone do me shippin of Ubuntu cos i have really slow internet coonection an takes me weeeeks to download it??
<Trixsey> hahaha
<david003> hollandlucas: dont i need to create a shortcut under /usr/bin or something?
<vsayikiran> JEFFmasterFlex: thanks
<labanux> Trixsey: then how can I set the proxy?
<devious`> hollandlucas: i have managed to open the xorg.cfg file, what to do now?
<hollandlucas> david003: The PATH is a variable that contains a set of directores. When you type in a command at the shell, the shell searches everything in your path (all directories in there that is) for the binary you wanted to open (by typing its name)
<MrPink> devious: copy and paste it to www.pastebin.com and send the link in here
<Trixsey> labanux, if an SSH proxy works like a HTTP proxy you should just refer to your proxy as the server and it should pass the data to the target server
<hollandlucas> david003: you don't. You have to add the directory to your PATH
<AutoMatriX_> Hi folks, does anybody know how to access a Mio C210 Gps with Feisty ?
<Condoulo> ok, I have a question. I installed Gnash player through Synaptic, but how would I get Firefox to use it?
<hollandlucas> david003: like this: open ~/.bashrc
<hollandlucas> in a text editor
<devious`> hollandlucas: http://pastebin.com/m1e1688c0
<david003> hollandlucas: i actually solved the problem by adding the shortcut
<oliver_g_> hi
<david003> hollandlucas: thanks for helping me
<devious`> hollandlucas: maybe line 88, 89?
<hollandlucas> david003: you added a shortcut to it in a directory that's in the path ;-)
<ardit> can anyone do me shippin of Ubuntu cos i have really slow internet coonection an takes me weeeeks to download it??
<hollandlucas> devious`: so you CAN access files on your linux partition
<david003> hollandlucas: sorry, could you repeat?
<devious`> ardit: where you at?
<hollandlucas> david003: You added a link to the game binary in a directory that is on your path ;-)
<devious`> hollandlucas: yes, it appears now i can access it, from Windows!
<so> no :)
<labanux> Trixsey: i mean, my network was behind a http proxy server, then i want to access my web hosting SSH server. Can I do this using terminal? I only can do this using Putty right now.. :(
<ardit> albania
<Condoulo> Who here can inform me on how to get Firefox to use Gnash player instead of Adobe flash player?
<devious`> hollandlucas: i cant explain how or why
<MrPink> ardit: I think you can have it shipped to you from the Ubuntu page if I am not mistaken... but that takes like 3-4 weeks or so
<oliver_g_> i have installed ssh server on Gutsy live cd but can't log in - can you tell me what's the password for the "ubuntu" user?
<david003> hollandlucas: exactly. and it works. is it okay like that or is it dangerous?
<hollandlucas> it's okay I'd say
<hollandlucas> not dangerous
<hollandlucas> I'd have done it differently
<david003> great
<hollandlucas> but as long as it works ;-)
<hollandlucas> if it ain't broke...
<so> how do you install a security camera software under ubuntu ?
<labanux> Trixsey: should I do something like: ssh -proxy host:8080 user@host ?
<david003> the thing is taht like this if i need to remove the game i dont need to edit anything...
<david003> i just delete the folder and shortcut
<MrPink> ok, hope I could help out some of you, gotta go... ciao!
<DIL> so: Zoneminder is good
<HELP09> I am getting NTLDR is missing error
<HELP09> I dual booted with GNOME and XP
<hollandlucas> david003: if you'd done it by adding it to the path you would have ended up deleting the game and removing it from the PATH
<so> DIL,  does it work correctly now ?
<HELP09> and then I tried formatting ext3 on windows
<JEFFmasterFlex> HELP09:  did you install XP after ubuntu?
<ardit> 3-4 weeks!! long
<HELP09> No
<Trixsey> labanux, you could try.. I haven't used SSH with proxy to be honest
<david003> harder to remember.....
<HELP09> I had xp before
<HELP09> I dualed ubuntu
<Trixsey> labanux, shoud be easy enough to find out how to use it with the help command :p
<ardit> by that time i could probably download it
<david003> hollandlucas: thanks for everything. where is the PATH file?
<Ahadiel> labanux, ssh -D 9090 user@host.com
<hollandlucas> david003: PATH is not a file
<Ahadiel> labanux, you can change the port to w/e you want
<HELP09> Guys
<HELP09> Why did my XP stop working
<hollandlucas> david003: It's an environment variable
<HELP09> When I formatted Linux_Ext3
<gokhan_> i'm going to install easycam2 for my internal webcam on my Toshiba laptop but synaptic also wants to install some additional packages like gcc 3.1 and gcc 3.1base but i already have gcc 4.1 so might installing it affect my system?
<david003> hollandlucas: where can i find it, for futhure use?
<ardit> i thought i could be in somethin like 3-4 workin days
<labanux> Ahadiel: wait a minute.., i'll try it..
<HELP09> with paragon partition manager
<hollandlucas> david003: you can manipulate it by doing the following:
<Ahadiel> labanux, then you change your socks5 proxy settings to localhost, and the port you chose
<hollandlucas> david003: open ~/.bashrc in a text editor
<devious`> hollandlucas: can you take a look plz: http://pastebin.com/m1e1688c0
<hollandlucas> devious`: in a sec
<Kenny3> who know a screen ruler?
<david003> hollandlucas: done, next?
<HELP09> God, they said that people help here.
<ir6> Hi, what's X shared memory extension ?
<oliver_g_> Kenny3: try kruler (it's a KDE app but should work under Gnome as well)
<hollandlucas> david003: append: PATH=$PATH:/path/you/want/to/add     and on a new line export PATH
<hollandlucas> ~ is your home directory
<hollandlucas> re-open your shell
<hollandlucas> and it should've picked up the changes
<DIL> Help: how may drives did you have
<labanux> Ahadiel: is that mean that I must make a connection to user@host using port 9090 as a Socks proxy?
<david003> just at the bottom?
<devious`> HELP09: ppl do help here, but if you are patient
<DIL> Help: how may drives did you have
<ManaPirat> hi guys :-)
<HELP09> Yeah but =/
<david003> hollandlucas: just at the bottom?
<DIL> Help09: how may drives did you have
<labanux> Ahadiel: but i can't access anywhere and any port without using my network proxy.. :(
<hollandlucas> david003: yes
<Ahadiel> labanux, your host would be localhost, and your port would be 9090
<david003> great
<Ahadiel> labanux, I don't really understand D:
<david003> hollandlucas: and do i repeat export path everitime or i just add paths over that?
<DIL> Help09: how may drives did you have? did you format the entire drive?
<hollandlucas> you just add paths over that
<hollandlucas> you need the export PATH only ONCE at the end of the file
<Kenny3> oliver_g_ : i try, thanks
<oliver_g_> ir6: do you mean this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIT-SHM
<hollandlucas> devious`: I thought your problem was solved?
<david003> hollandlucas: perfect, now i need to play a bit. thanks for all
<oliver_g_> ir6: that's the more technical explanation, tough :-)
<hollandlucas> david003: no problem
<ManaPirat> Does somebody know the status of h.264  hardware accelerated decoding for Linux? (an ATI / NVIDIA subject maybe)
<devious`> hollandlucas: no, it wasnt solved. :(
<labanux> Ahadiel: If I can acces the port 9090 to user@host it means I've already able to connect to my SSH sever.. Meanwhile my problem is I can't access the SSH server..
<hollandlucas> devious`: okay so you CAN access files on your linux partition?
<hollandlucas> devious`: because you accessed xorg.conf
<Ahadiel> labanux, Okay, well I dunno if you can't access your ssh server to begin with.
<hollandlucas> devious`: your xorg.conf looks okay to me (but I'm no expert)
<devious`> hollandlucas: yes, but i accessed it from Windows XP, i still cant load linux
<Kenny3> whats a good software developing program?
<hollandlucas> devious`: but you can access everything in recovery mode?
<devious`> hollandlucas: look at lines 88 and 89
<hollandlucas> devious`: looks like a problem with your xserver
<hollandlucas> devious`: yeah?
<devious`> hollandlucas: do you have thoose lines, can i delete them, i think they were added
<hollandlucas> devious`: you're running compiz/beryl/compiz fusion?
<devious`> well, i did try, but couldnt get it working
<ouarza> rebonjour
<devious`> hollandlucas: i added thoose lines manually cuz i followed the tutorial
<hollandlucas> devious`: then remove or comment them (you comment them by adding a # to the beginning of the lines, thus having them ignored)
<hollandlucas> devious`: and try if linux works
<hollandlucas> devious`: if not, type startx again in recovery mode and tell me the error message
<devious`> hollandlucas: ok, i will do that, be back soon
<bascule> labanux: you have to add some stuff I liile understand to ~/.ssh/config
<Martiini> how do I direct console output to a text file?
<ksivaji> how to recover my root password
<labanux> Ahadiel: yes.., I can't access my SSh server if I not using proxy. That's why i can connect to my SSh server using Putty, cause Putty provide configuration for proxy
<bascule> labanux: corkscrew seems to be a helpful something
<ksivaji> i forgot me root password
<ksivaji> i forgot my* root password
<labanux> bascule: corkscrew??
<bascule> sudo su, shange it
<FatMom> anyone got the vsync working with fglrx?
<jrib> ksivaji: did you ever set one?
<bascule> labanux: apt-get install corkscrew, if I understand the problem that is(?)
<FatMom> I tried aticonfig --vs on     but it didnt work
<ksivaji>  jrib yes
<bascule> !info corkscrew
<ubotu> corkscrew: tunnel TCP connections through HTTP proxies. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-5 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<jrib> ksivaji: you realize it is unnecessary?
<labanux> bascule: nice hints... thanx .. :D
<bascule> welcome
<HELP09> mm
<HELP09> Who knows how to fix the NTLDR is missing error?
<Kenny3> there r the source of emule scarangel mod avalable, does this mean i can install/compile it on linux with this?
<_0xf> all i need when installing ubuntu   is    /boot  2GB   / 59GB  swap 4gb
<_0xf> right?
<drgeb> how do I look for all files that have an execution permission ?  I know its something like find . -perm xxx I don't yet understand the permission codes
<bascule> HELP09: there is a boot cd to fix that
<HELP09> I dont have one :(
<JEFFmasterFlex> _0xf: actually all you need is / and swap
<HELP09> I never got a winxp cd with my pc
<HELP09> Or you mean you can download one from somewhere?
<Jimmey> How can I set the default NIC on Ubuntu 7.04? When I change my WLAN card from Roaming mode to static IP, I loose the internet connection - I think it's because one of the eth cards is getting priority.
<bascule> HELP09: http://tinyempire.com/notes/ntldrismissing.htm
<spiderspy> wenaz a todos
<DIL> HELP09: Try Google - Ultimate boot CD
<so> where is fstab ?
<jroes>  /etc/fstab
<so> thx
<jroes> you could have also actually typed "whereis fstab" as well :)
<kane77> how do I get diff of two strings?
<ferentix> Argh! How can I configure Compiz using CCSM? I change options in it, but they have no effect :(
<JEFFmasterFlex> so: check out this site if you want to much around with fstab http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ferentix> Changes made with "gnome-compiz-preferences" on the other hand, do
<_0xf> JEFFmasterFlex ; i wanna encrypt the rest of the harddisk with true crypt and u cant encrypt the harddisk u boot from thats why im making the /boot
<JEFFmasterFlex> muck*
<FatMom> anyone got the vsync working with fglrx?
<JEFFmasterFlex> _0xf:  then make a /boot . in that case you only need /boot, /, and swap
<bascule> kane77: python makes that easy
<ferentix> In fact, CompizConfig Settings Manager doesn't even have a "turn Compiz on" type option
<_0xf> ok ty
<jroes> has anyone been able to get ubuntu installed on a usb stick and boot it?  I followed some directions at pendrivelinux.com and I still can't boot for some reason
<HELP09> bascule I tried that fixntldr.exe
<Jimmey> jroes, not all motherboards support it
<HELP09> I put it on a cd
<HELP09> it didnt work
<bascule> HELP09: that was very quick ...
<ChildX> hello
<HELP09> no no
<so> what chmod or chown should i use for /media/sda2 or 5 ?
<HELP09> I tried it before
<ChildX> need help
<so> it's ntfs
<HELP09> CD didnt work
<HELP09> and my pc doenst support floppys
<ChildX> an answer really
<jroes> kane77: you can use the "diff" utility at the command prompt if they are in different files
<JEFFmasterFlex> HELP09:  looks like you are going to need to download an XP install disc
<jroes> Jimmey: I'm pretty sure mine does.  I had an option to boot from "USB Memory"
<ChildX> where is the default wallapaper of Ubuntu located (in which directory)??
<Kenny3> who knows emule scarangel mod alternative for linux?
<ferentix> Oh, no. I managed to get it all back :) ooh, shiny...
<_0xf> JEFFmasterFlex ; im sitting at the partitions screen and i cant figure out how  to put htis unallocated 6gigs i have into the / partition
<HELP09> Yeah I know
<_0xf> any ideas
<HELP09> But I cant find any good one
<kane77> jroes, well I know, but can it compare two strings? I want to put it into a ruby script...
<HELP09> I have this one, it works for 30 days then uninstalls
<JEFFmasterFlex> _0xf:  format the partition first, then you can type the partition name of /
<_0xf> wont let me format
<_0xf> when i select it it just says new
<oliver_g_> jroes: what type of motherboard do you use?
<_0xf> i can only make a new one
<Rizzla> would someone be able to lend me their expertise setting up thunderbird on ubuntu feisty?  I have my profile from my windows partition that I want to use
<JEFFmasterFlex> HELP09:  you need a magic one. that has activation cracked
<HELP09> JEFFmasterFlex: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html
<Rizzla> I've tried it a couple times, but kept getting errors
<HELP09> I cant download that? because there's only md5 hashes
<jroes> kane77: Technically, a string can have newlines, are you comparing things on the same line?
<jroes> oliver_g_: I've got a toshiba a105-s4034 laptop
<JEFFmasterFlex> HELP09:  scroll down
<dhruv> whch ersion of thunderbird are u susing
<Rizzla> I want to use the latest version
<HELP09> Do I need to torrent it?
<dhruv> try 2.0
<HELP09> That's gonna be so slow.
<dhruv> get it from automatix
<Rizzla> one thing i'm completely cluesless on is how to install an app in ubuntu that I download
<quittt> does anybody know how do I put the same plugins from Firefox on the Opera browser?
<Rizzla> i dont have automatix installed
<Rizzla> should i use synaptic to get automatix?
<fermatstheorem> dhruv, Rizzla : automatix is a bad idea
<dhruv> u need to synaptic or automatix
<dhruv> i prefer automatix
<so> i have a problem, my ntfs partitions are not seen in filesystem. they are mounted in fstab however i think there is an error
<dhruv> i think automatix is easier
<fermatstheorem> dhruv,Rizzla :it aint supported by ubuntu, it can kick your system in the family jewels
<HELP09> Automatix is bad
<HELP09> It crashed me once
<quittt> how do I do it?
<Rizzla> ok, i'll try and use synaptic again to download thunderbird.  THe main issues I have is when i use the ctrl+f2  then type thunderbird -ProfileManger
<HELP09> just use ./configure
<dhruv> yeah thats true
<AJ--> hi guys.. is there a program for linux like CAMTASIA that can record a desktop
<dhruv> aj use recordmydeskyop
<Mr-Nilsen> how do i use samba to connect to a win xp comp ?
<dhruv> gtk-recordmydesktop
<AJ--> ahh ok tnx
<dhruv> i think thunderbird is in synaptic too
<Rizzla> alright, right now my synaptic is tied up because i'm installing myth (taking awhile)
<dhruv> which acount are u looking to configure
<Rizzla> dhruv, it is, i've installed it from there a couple times.  I'm just having a problem using my old profile that had all my emails from my windows partition
<dhruv> u cant use automatix and synaptic simulaneously either
<nox-Hand> If I want to install      * ffmpeg  0.cvs20060823-3.1ubuntu4+medibuntu2 but a newer one is in apt fmo archives.ubuntu.com
<Rizzla> dhruv, would you be able to step me through the process of downloading thunderbird from mozilla's site and installing it?
<nox-Hand> How do I make it install that version? The olde3r one
<Rizzla> i tried it once, but i didnt knowhow to install it properly
<dhruv> ok will do
<RobDaGlob>  /join ##C
<RobDaGlob> lol
<oliver_g_> jroes: booting from usb stick can be tricky on some hardware
<dhruv> dont need to go the mozilla site , synaptic shud be enuf
<kane77> Rizzla, why don't you download thunderbird from apt-get?
<jroes> oliver_g_: I wish there was a way to see some output so I even had some sort of error to reference
<Rizzla> ok, but its kind of for personal knowledge. I love synaptic because its easy, but I have no clue to how install stuff in ubuntu without it.  I dont like being tied to it exclusively to install stuff
<oliver_g_> jroes: i needed to create a small boot partition on my 512 mb stick because the bios wouldn't boot otherwise
<jroes> oliver_g_: how did you figure that out?
<oliver_g_> jroes: do you get any output at all?
<_0xf> Im trying to make partition and its not letting me it says no root file system.   but i have / with 66GB
<jroes> not at all
<jroes> it just immediately skips into windows
<oliver_g_> hmm
<dhruv> ah the rizzla i may not be that helul
<jroes> I was thinking of disabling everything
<Mr-Nilsen> could any one pm me for some tips on how to use samba  ?
<jroes> except usb
<dhruv> *helpful
<HELP09> Im so mad atm
<jroes> just to see if it flew by the screen fast
<HELP09> I need to format everything
<dhruv> i'm the easiest way out guy
<oliver_g_> jroes: for troubleshooting, set boot sequence so that usb is tried first, then cdrom, then hdd
<Rizzla> its cool, well i'll try it through apt-get, because synaptic is currently tied up with mythtv download
<oliver_g_> jroes: ... and then put a boot cd in drive
<HealthyElijah> i need help installing flash in opera
<_0xf> what the hell. i have / for 66GB
<_0xf> why it saying no root file system
<Theyain> I removed (by shear stupidity) my system tray.  How do I restor it?
<oliver_g_> jroes: so you don't have to wait for windows boot all the time :-)
<jroes> oliver_g_: that's what I have right now actually
<dhruv> i'm going out for dinner, shud be back in an hour, wudtry to help u then
<jroes> hahah yeah windows takes forever, but the livecd is pretty slow too :P
<HealthyElijah> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash  --- which version of flash do i need for opera?
<FatMom> anyone got the vsync working with fglrx?
<Rizzla> damn, i cant download anythnig via apt-get or synaptic because its already in use.. thats kinda silly.. no multitasking for installs??
<oliver_g_> jroes: yes :-) but the ubuntu boot menu gives you time to stop the boot :-D
<dhruv> yeah thats true u cant do multitasking
<Theyain> So, how do I restore my system tray?
<bentob0x> anybody has an advice for a software to access your mobile phone (sonyericsson T610) on ubuntu?
<acecase> 0136
<oliver_g_> jroes: IIRC there can be some other quirks for usb boot... like, you have to fiddle with the usb keyboard options in bios
<acecase> :)
<dhruv> theyain rightclick on the panel and add the status bar
<Rizzla> dhruv, r u gonna be on in 5 mins or so, i'm just going to config myth real quick (hopefully..)
<oliver_g_> its more like voodoo :-/
<jroes> oliver_g_: hmm.. but the splash screen usually kills the display so I can't see it
<Mr-Nilsen> Could anyone please explain how i can use samba to connect to a windows xp comp ?
<kane77> Rizzla, anyways installing thunderbird doesn't take much.. as far as I remember you just untar put anywhere you like.. optionally you also create links in /usr/bin/
<jroes> I wish I knew what was actually required to boot from usb
<dhruv> rizzla i'm already late
<HealthyElijah> anyone?
<dhruv> healthy can u come again plz
<Theyain> I don't have that optioin
<Rizzla> oh, alright, thanks for offering.  Appreciate it.
<zylche> Help - mouse no longer working, have to use mouse keys, no idea why, taken mouse and and put back in
<oliver_g_> jroes: theoretically it's quite easy :-) but in practice it depends on the bios
<zylche> Any ideas?
<oliver_g_> jroes: maybe get another (more primitive) boot cd?
<Ashbringer> Hello, would anyone know any possible causes for not being able to resolve domain names on one wireless AP but being able to do so on another?
<zylche> s/and/out/
<_0xf> Can someone help me with partitions. its not letting me install. its saying i gotta format the partitions
<ManaPirat> hey guys ;) has anybody here tried 1080p H.264 video playback via a recent ATI Card?
<_0xf> but i dont see how
<oliver_g_> jroes: or indeed disconnect hdd and cdrom and see what the bios says
<flamingn00b> hello
<HealthyElijah> dhruv: I need help installing Flash for Opera
<HealthyElijah> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash  --- which version of flash do i need for opera?
<Theyain> dhruv: I don't have that ability,  I can't add it.  Trust me I treid
<Theyain> tried*
<dhruv> ok i am gonna give u a bad idea "automatix"
<dhruv> it'l  work
<labanux> can we use apt-get with socks proxy?
<acecase> I want to create another partition and clone this one before I do a dist-upgrade to testing.
<HealthyElijah> i dont know what tar.gz rpm or yum stuff is
<kane77> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<dhruv> whats wrong with the panels
<labanux> i've already use wget with http proxy, and make some setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf. Then how about socks proy?
<ewan2ci> hi there, wonder if someone can help me with a stupidly simple questio
<labanux> i've already use wget with http proxy, and make some setting in /etc/apt/apt.conf. Then how about socks proxy?
<Rizzla> shit gotta restart, brb
<webmaren> i'm using the nvidia proprietary driver but it keeps resetting my resolution every time i boot
<Theyain> dhruv:  Nothing is actually wrong with my panels.  Its just not in my "Add To Panel" field.
<oliver_g_> instead of automatix, what about easyubuntu?
<ewan2ci> new to Ubuntu, trying to get nagios running
<dhruv> theyain gime a min t check my panel
<acecase> ewan2ci, everyone is working on my stupid question rite now :) j/k
<labanux> !proxy
<ewan2ci> trying in install libgd2-dev
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dhruv> theyain try Notification AreA
<Rizzla> back, that was fast
<ewan2ci> apparently there is no istallation candidat?
<jroes> oliver_g_: did you use the guides at pendrivelinux.com to set yours up?
<webmaren> anybody wanna help me with my video driver problem
<jroes> or is there another place I can read
<dhruv> if its an ati do an lspci and let us knw what iy is
<LjL> oliver_g_: instead of either, why not just use APT? what is it that you need to install?
<ChildX> in which directory is the wallpaper Simple Ubuntu???
<HealthyElijah> I would please like some help picking a tar,rpm, or yum version of flash to install for Opera and Firefox?
<HealthyElijah> How do I get Flash on Ubuntu?
<oliver_g_> LjL: dunno :-) I use apt myself but some "easier" tool might be handy for beginners :-)
<Ashbringer> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oliver_g_> jroes: i made the usb boot stick after a receipt written by a colleague
<_0xf> does ipkungfu work with ubuntu
<_0xf> ?
<Ashfire908> where can i find a guide to vi
<webmaren> dhruv its a nvidia geforce 7100gs
<webmaren> im using the proprietary driver but it keeps defaulting to the wrong resolution
<LjL> oliver_g_, perhaps, but what i always say is: those beginner *will* have to learn to use APT sooner or later, because that's what Ubuntu is based on. better make it sooner, than make them stitch dubious scripts on their systems. after all, if you enable, say, medibuntu and backports, which is not really too hard to do, what's lacking from APT?
<dhruv> webmaren:i dont know nvid may be someels wud help u out
<rabbitwee1> hello everyone. is it possible at all to change the date syntax of the clock in feisty fawn? it's displaying as mm/dd/yy, I was wanting to change it do dd/mm/yy
<oliver_g_> LjL: I'm not prepared for the discussion :-D but in short I think it's good to have some specialized tools for often-requested tasks (like flash, java...) instead of pointing users to the big tool for all tasks
<ChildX> in which directory is the wallpaper Simple Ubuntu???
<LjL> oliver_g_: but we point users to the *specific* instructions for the *single* task they want to accomplish. sure, they all involve APT. anyway, the problem with those scripts is that they aren't really very well reviewed by anybody, and are likely to cause more harm than good. easyubuntu is most likely better than automatix, but then again, i don't *know* this for sure.
<DM|> whats the command for setting resolution via terminal
<Ashbringer> For some reason, whenever I use a certain access point, I cannot connect to anything including the access point. However, most services work if I use them through Tor. What possible causes could this have?
<dhruv> childx gimme a min
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<labanux> how can I use apt-get with SOCKS proxy?
<LjL> oliver_g_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/free-flash
<oliver_g_> LjL: oh... I thought easyubuntu is the "official" answer to automatix?!
<LjL> labanux: one way, i guess, would be to install tsocks and then run it with it
<FatMom> so no one got the vsync working with fglrx?
<LjL> oliver_g_: no, it's not really official. it's certainly an answer from people who dislike breaking systems less than the automatix people do.
<LjL> i meant, more.
<oliver_g_> LjL: agreed, having all that stuff (flash, java...) work out of the box or installed automatically (like codecs) is the best way
<LjL> oliver_g_: when that can be done legally, yes.
<vampisk> wenas
<vampisk> exit!
<NemesisD> hi all a few questions, is there some way to x forward wine apps in SSH? also can I just leave them running after i disconnect? I'm trying to start utorrent, add a torrent and start it remotely, but I don't need the window hanging around on this machine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl144-251.lj1.volja.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=childx@*]  by LjL
<Damjan> Hi, I'am talking from terminal, help me, the went down during installation of some programs, on boot no user cannot log in, from kdm and with startx from virtual terminal, please help
<rabbitwee1> any idea how to change date order on the clock? I know it's only minor but..
<Damjan> I ment the power went down
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: maybe don't use X forwarding, but start the apps in a VNC server?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Ashbringer> For some reason, whenever I use a certain access point, I cannot connect to anything including the access point. However, most services work if I use them through Tor. What possible causes could this have?
<xbehave> i have na problem with an encrypted root install!where should i go for help?
<Damjan> Hey, help me to log in the users
<xbehave> my system decrypted my root but then waits
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: the default gnome desktop already has a VNC server ("remote desktop")
<Damjan> ok I will commit suicide
<oliver_g_> Damjan: so you can login on terminal but not on X?
<Damjan> yes
<oliver_g_> hmm...
<Damjan> the main power went down
<gokhan_> i'm going to install easycam2 for my internal webcam on my Toshiba laptop but synaptic also wants to install some additional packages like gcc 3.1 and gcc 3.1base but i already have gcc 4.1 so might installing it affect my system?
<oliver_g_> Damjan: can just give some general hints...
<oliver_g_> is there enough space left on root disk?
<oliver_g_> did fsck find errors on start?
<NemesisD> oliver_g_, would that be rsclient or something like that? can i start that via ssh ;) also would it allow me to start up the utorrent app and then just leave it running on that machine once i exit?
<gustavonarea> Hello. I have a Toshiba Satellite L35 laptop and sounds is not working with the latest 2 kernels. I have an up-to-date Gutsy and Kopfgeldjaeger @ #ubuntu-devel suggested me to talk about this here.
<jamescarr> hey
<Damjan> oliver_g, I was installing programs from add/remove program in Ubuntu, sudunly the electricity of all the street went down
<NotSure> how can i make it so that the internet activity is on tray icon like in windows?
<NotSure> i use gnome
<smultron> how do i get keyring to auto-login to my wifi network at boot?
<luca> gustavnorea: first thing which audio board do you have?
<jamescarr> fn+f7 doesnt work on my laptop like it is supposed to... it doesnt redirect output to any attached monitors
<jamescarr> why?
<jamescarr> and what can I do to make it work?
<NotSure> how can i make it so that the internet activity is on tray icon like in windows?
<luca> jamescarr: what laptop do you have?
<jamescarr> the other fn keys are mapped correctly out of the box but this one
<jamescarr> Sony Vaio
<floppyears> hi guys
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: if you happen to speak german, there's an introduction to VNC at http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC :-)
<floppyears> I have an ubuntu machine running mythtv
<jamescarr> I need this working quick... I have a presentation in like 2 hours
<NotSure> how can i make it so that the internet activity is on tray icon like in windows (i use GNOME)
<luca> jamescarr: check in synaptic, I guess there are some packages specifically for your brand about fn keys
<floppyears> sometimes I need to restart gdm
<luca> I have a dell so I am not sure
<NemesisD> NotSure, give people a few seconds to get to you
<floppyears> how can I get a non-root user to run /etc/init.d/gdm restart without having to type in a password ?
<NotSure> NemesisD, ok
<Damjan> oliver_g, then 2 hours later I turn on my pc, then i tried to log in, in kdm, but the user was loading until a blank and he returned back to welcome screen
<NemesisD> oliver_g_, i only speak american ;(
<aguitel_> jamescarr: is your sony vaio fan working fine?
<luca> NotSure: it should be already with Network-manager
<_0xf> how long take to install ubuntu
<_0xf> for copying files i think mine is hung up right nnow
<luca> about half an hour
<jamescarr> I aguitel_ why would you ask that?
<_0xf> on the box besdie me
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<Damjan> olive_g, tell what conf or log to give you, or something
<desertc> Hello - I am having problems with Launchpad.  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<aguitel_> jamescarr: because i have problem with my sony vaio pcg-frv35
<gustavonarea> luca: It's not my computer and I don't know that. Could you please tell me where I could find that information?
<HELP09> Hey guys, does UBCD work if I have the NTLDR is missing error?
<oliver_g_> Damjan: what does dh -h say?
<Damjan> wait to write
<luca> uhm I think a lspci in the konsole *might* give you the information
<Damjan> on other tty
<jamescarr> mine is PCG-6Q1L
<luca> uhm no
<oliver_g_> Damjan: and: what happens when you run startx ?
<jamescarr> cost me 2 grand, so it better not fail ;)
<jamescarr> The extended warranty plan almost cost me as much as an xbox360
<Ashbringer> Can anyone help me? When using a certain WAP, I can't connect to anything (including my gateway) except through Tor. I have no idea what might be causing this, though I have had power problems recently and that may be affecting some critical files. If I use other WAP's, things seem to work fine. What might be causing this?
<Damjan> oliver_g, it says fonts not found
<luca> does someone have problems with Nvidia and dual-core in any case after today's updates?
<Damjan> oliver_g, how to scroll lines up in this sirc
<oliver_g_> Damjan: uh, no idea...
<bascule> pgup?
<oliver_g_> Damjan: Ctrl + PageUp ?
<jamescarr> all I found on synaptic is an i810 module for "some vaio laptops" for switching the display... however my laptop has integrated nvidia card, not that crappy i810 ;)
<Damjan> oliver_g, oh great the monitor is magnetized
<gustavonarea> luca: here's the output http://rafb.net/p/n6kUtP31.html . I think it's: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<Damjan> oliver_g, I tried that
<_0xf> i swear its hung at 49% copying files
<Damjan> oliver_g, no use cause the program is erasing the lines
<NotSure> luca, which such network manager? I would highly appreciate it if you could specify the exact sequence of actions I need to take.
<_0xf> 2wice in a row
<Damjan> oliver_g, now tell me else what can I do
<oliver_g_> Damjan: ok moment
<aguitel_> jamescarr: my video card is ATI radeon
<colin_> simple question - is there a good way to routinely type em-dash in OpenOffice without summoning it from insert-special-character all the time? Ta
<Damjan> oliver_g, what was that command again, please?
<oliver_g_> Damjan: df -h
<Damjan> ok
<luca> gustavnorea: you are right. I do not know if there is a specific driver for this board though :(
<oliver_g_> Damjan: should give you the disk usage
<luca> try googling a bit I guess
<Damjan> I see partitions
<dhruv> aguitel_ pleasse do an lspci grep|ati
<Ashbringer> Can anyone help me with this? On one of my WAP's I can't connect to anything except through TOR for some reason, and I have no idea why. I think the problem might be DNS related, but I'm fairly sure its local, because the WAP itself can resolve the hosts that won't work for me. What might be causing this?
<oliver_g_> Damjan: is there any partitionm with 0% free?
<aguitel_> dhruv: i have not with my laptop now
<sixdraw> anybody use efax here???
<luca> NotSure: just do alt+f2 nm-applet
<Damjan> oliver_g, from 80 gb, I have 90% free
<NotSure> luca, ok wait
<oliver_g_> Damjan: ok
<_0xf> yeah my ubuntu install keeps freezing up at 49% installing
<oliver_g_> Damjan: try running apt-get update
<_0xf> 2wice in a row
<sixdraw> Oxf ur disc corupted
<dhruv> aguitel_ which type of lappy is it
<_0xf> whats that mean
<_0xf> i gotta redownload
<_0xf> or reburn
<sixdraw> might have a scratch
<dodina> join #ubuntu-it
<_0xf> no
<_0xf> brand new
<sixdraw> is it from ubuntu
<_0xf> no
<gustavonarea> luca: sound was working flawlessly before installing the latest two kernels. I can actually boot with the first kernel and sound works.
<_0xf> i downloaded and burned
<_0xf> .dvd.iso
<sixdraw> i had that prob then just ordered one from them
<HealthyElijah> why is Flash on Linux and Firefux worse than on XP?
<NotSure> luca, this is not the kind of tray icon i am talking about. In Windows, you have an indicator of the actual activity. In other words, whenever there is an download or an upload of data, either one of the two computers will be lit. I need 'something' like that, does not have to be exact same thing. Thanks.
<_0xf> urs froze at 49%?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, my connection went down
<punzada> I don't have any problems with flash, although people with 64bit have issues.
<HealthyElijah> Not sure - I know what you are talking about and I want it too!
<sixdraw> what brand is the disc
<luca> NotSure: can't help you then sorry
<_0xf> anyone help me FRZZING on install
<luca> NotSure: in kde there is kget
<sixdraw> well not at 49%
<NotSure> kget?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, are you there
<coolzero> re
<sixdraw> that where its corrupted
<NotSure> luca, what is kget?
<sixdraw> burn to a new disc
<oliver_g_> Damjan: ok
<_0xf> u think its the disk
<gustavonarea> luca: ok, thanks anyways!
<_0xf> or the .iso
<xbehave> i have na problem with an encrypted root install!where should i go for help?
<HealthyElijah> NotSure: Ask in #linux as well
<luca> NotSure a download manager
<Damjan1> oliver_g, what to do next
<sixdraw> well its goes 1/2 way
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: try apt-get update
<sixdraw> so its the disc
<_0xf> ok
<HealthyElijah> Flash sucks on Linux. WHY?
<_0xf> will reburn
<sixdraw> shud fit on a cd
<NotSure> ok, I need an indicator of Internet activity (download/upload) on tray icon in gnome. Anybody has any ideas?
<_0xf> a dvd
<jamescarr> how can I tell if I am even using my dual core processor correctly?
<_0xf> 3.4 gigs
<sixdraw> u usin a dvd
<luca> HealthyElijah: install gnash
<luca> flash sucks, but gnash rocks :)
<dhruv> notsure gdesklets
<Damjan1> oliver_g, come on, I have to finnish making a java program
<sixdraw> ya shud be fine sometimes they dont work if the discs are cheap
<_0xf> ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: heh
<NotSure> gdesklets?
<linuxmonger> What is this gnash??
<dhruv> yeah
<NotSure> gdesklets?
<Damjan1> flash oppener
<oliver_g_> Damjan: did apt-get update work?
<Bauldrick_> whats wrong with flash?
<Damjan1> yes
<oliver_g_> Damjan: then start aptitude
<dhruv> NotSure use gdesklets
<Damjan1> oliver_g, wait
<NotSure> how?
<luca> Bauldrick_ it is closed, badly supported, with bugs which wait correction since a long time
<sixdraw> get a reputable brand disc and it will work
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: then type /
<NotSure> dhruv, how do I get them and how do I use them?
<luca> gnash is open and does a good job right now :)
<colin_> Question about OpenOffice. Is there a good way to routinely type em-dash in OpenOffice without summoning it from insert-special-character all the time? Is assigning a macro an option or is there something simpler?
<dhruv> synaptic shud have it
<Damjan1> oliver_g, what it does, again
<recon> I changed to international (with dead keys) keyboard layout: which is the dead key?
<recon> never mind.
<luca> bye
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: aptitude is a frontend for the package manager
<SmoothOp> tv.gotfrag.com
<Damjan1> oliver_g, what to do with package manager
<dhruv> gimme 10 mins need to have dinner
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: reinstall the font packages
<FarInDepth> hey guys I've got quite a perdicament here...maybe someone can help me...
<HealthyElijah> luca: DO i need to unninstall aodbe flash 9 then?
<FarInDepth> I was running ubuntu just fine, but i wanted to reboot...
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: that's just an idea, that it might help...
<Damjan1> oliver_g, ok, but where it is
<oliver_g_> just execute "aptitude" on terminal
<FarInDepth> There are NO other hard drives connected...but when I turn my computer on, I get Error 17 on the grub loader, and it says "Partition cannot be mounted"
<Damjan1> oliver_g, i did
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: ok
<SmoothOp> someone told me that ubuntu wasn't very open source
<FarInDepth> I've unplugged the computer from the wall and waited and tried again, but still nothing...any ideas?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: then type /
<SmoothOp> and it just seemed odd to me
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: and in the search box, type xfonts
<Damjan1> oliver_g, to search what
<SmoothOp> because shuoldnt you be able to get all the source code for everyrthing
<ratpoison> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Damjan1> test
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: you can cycle through all found packages with the "n" key
<Damjan1> oliver_g, then
<grjemo> ubotu: crc error
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc error - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: then go on all xfonts- packages which have an "i" in front, and press "L"
<Damjan1> oliver_g, i will try my x again
<darkchr0n0s> ok, i have connected a 320GB hard disk with USB... how do i partition it ?
<darkchr0n0s> anyone ?
<dhruv> crc: cyclic redundancy check
<vistakiller> gparted?
<dhruv> cd is faulty or head is not clean
<FarInDepth> Okay, so one more time: I had ubuntu running just fine about 15 minutes ago (7.04, Feisty Fawn). I rebooted just for normal reasons, but when the GRUB went to load up the Ubuntu partition, it said Error 17: Parition cannot be mounted. That's all I get...I've tried everything...there are no other hard drives connected, either. ANy ideas?
<ratpoison> SmoothOp: www.distrowatch.com and check under major distributions. I think the only thing NOT open in ubuntu is launchpad, which is the system it uses to track bugs. If you want a strictly open version of ubuntu google gnewsense
<NotSure> dhruv, i got the desklets, how do I make it look like in windows?
<zylche> Using Gnome's Accessibility - mouse keys - I can not find out how to change with button I am pushing with 5
<vistakiller> supergrub recover live cd
<wad> I'm trying out ubuntu for the first time. I downloaded the install CD, and booted it. I double-clicked the INSTALL icon. Then I double-clicked ENGLISH. So far so good. Now I'm stuck. I've selected the time zone, but there is no NEXT button. Perhaps it's off the bottom of the screen. I can't resize the application window. Is there supposed to be a NEXT button down there somewhere?
<dhruv> NotSure what do u wanna do
<dhruv> i think u can make it look better than windows
<NotSure> dhruv, i want to have indicators of net activity (upload/download) on the taskbar in the form of an icon
<darkchr0n0s> ok, i have connected a 320GB hard disk with USB... how do i partition it ?
<vistakiller> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=home
<Stinkfly> hi
<dedi> how can i remove all packages except the ones that are dependand on ubuntu-desktop?
<dhruv> get beryl if u have a graphics card or some intel chipset
<Damjan1> oliver_g, I oppend xserver.log
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: what does it say?
<vistakiller> with gparted you can partitioning
<ratpoison> wad: are the windows by any chance too large?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, notthing new
<ubuntuuser123> Question: A .run / .x86 file tells me : No Application Suitable for automatic installation is availible for this file.
<Stinkfly> what package do you use to get a driver for Nvidia geForce 2?
<SmoothOp> ratpoison, i thought that sounded funny to me, i figured this kid was throwing around a load of sh*t at school the other day. he was touting that fedora core was more open
<NotSure> dhruv, how?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, yesterday was samoe
<dhruv> ok u gonn find gdesklets under Applicationc>Accessories
<wad> ratpoison, yes, I think that is the problem. How would I solve it?
<vistakiller> ubuntuuser what to try to install?
<NotSure> dhruv, ok
<NotSure> i am in
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: still missing the fonts
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: ?
<ubuntuuser123> PunkBuster
<dhruv> got the gdesklets shell
<phatcoder> Trying to boot PPC64 on G5 iMac.. I get boot: but it hangs after that, any ideas?
<FatMom> anyone got the vsync working with fglrx ?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, yes but he missed them yesterday
<NotSure> dhruv, i am already in gdesklets, what next?
<ratpoison> wad: you're trying feisty fawn, right?
<ubuntuuser123> Stinkfly: go to add/remove programs and search nvidia.then choose the Legacy one
* wad nods to ratpoise. Yep.
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: ah ok
<Damjan1> oliver_g, but he was functioning
<NemesisD> oliver_g_, ok so i actually have utorrent going with vnc, but if i just close this vnc window will my remote machine close utorrent or what?
<dhruv> left hand pane system/net
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: any other errors coming up?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, tell me some kernel logs
<Stinkfly> thnx ubuntuuser123
<Damjan1> oliver_g, how to 0pen them
<ratpoison> wad: what graphics card are you using?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: try "less /var/log/syslog"
<ubuntuuser123> Question: A .run / .x86 file tells me : No Application Suitable for automatic installation is availible for this file.
<labanux> anyone know how to configure tsocks?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: and "dmesg | less"
<wad> ratpoison, it's built into the motherboard. It's older. I have a bunch of newer ones... good idea, I'm going to put a different one in.
<NotSure> dhruv, i am in gdesklets, how do i make it so there is an indicator?
* wad grabs his screwdriver.
<ratpoison> don\'t rush.
<ubuntuuser123> Question: A .run / .x86 file tells me : No Application Suitable for automatic installation is availible for this file. What do i do to make it work?
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: if you just close the VNC viewer window, the other side will keep running
<dhruv> NotSure u do see a left hand side pane don't u
<ratpoison> wad: try system > preferences screen resolution
<labanux> i've already sets my tsocks to localhost, but it return error, invalid ip/hostname
<wad> ok
<NotSure> dhruv, yes
<dhruv> NotSure: whcih has many categories
<oliver_g_> NemesisD: you can reconnect with the VNC viewer, and utorrent should still be there
<NotSure> dhruv, yes
<NemesisD> yuss!
<wad> 800x600
<wad> lame
<dhruv> Select System/Net from that
* wad shuts down to get a new video card
<NotSure> dhruv, ok i did
<Damjan1> oliver_g, I don't see errors there
<ratpoison> wad: there's no need for that for now
<ubuntuuser123> I have a PROBLEM.Please help me! A .run / .x86 file tells me : No Application Suitable for automatic installation is availible for this file.
<wad> I may as well install it with the video card I will have in it.
<Damjan1> oliver_g, is there a function to check each package for coruption
<dhruv> NotSure: now chose any 1 from the right hand side
<naknomik> I am trying to use sitecopy to synchronize FTP server with local files, however the FTP server doesn't support absolute paths for creating directories or files, so the ftp client MUST use a cwd command before creating a file. That's why sitecopy is failing. Is there a way around this? Is there any other tool available?
<ratpoison> which one are you planning to use?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: don't know any app for that
<NotSure> dhruv, yeah? ok i did! so I see the indicators, but on the taskbar
<NotSure> dhruv, not on the taskbar
<Damjan1> oliver_g, now how to fix it
<dhruv> notsure, rigt click on the taskbar
<dhruv> Add to Panel
<NotSure> dhruv, ok
<NemesisD> oliver_g_, thanks for your help!
<Damjan1> oliver_g, services log
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: ?
<bmt2> hello to all
<dhruv> NotSure, are u looking for the windows type network connection indicator
<Damjan1> oliver_g, I need to see the services log
<NotSure> dhruv, basically yes, it does not have to be exact same thing
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: you can try less ~/.xsession-errors
<Damjan1> oliver_g, like the daeon
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: for what service?
<dhruv> NotSure, thats there
<bmt2> question.....has anyone on here used GIMP ....and do you feel that GIMP is just as good as what Photoshop can offer ?
<dhruv> NotSure, Add to panel
<naknomik> Is there any other tool similar to sitecopy?
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  what does that tool do?
<naknomik> Dr_Willis: sync local files with FTP server.
<dhruv> NotSure, right click on the panel and Add to Panel
<Dr_willis> bmt2,  i only use gimp.. since i cant afford  phootoshop. :)
<NotSure> dhruv, ok i see what you mean
<NotSure> dhruv, i did not see it before
<Dr_willis> naknomik,  i belive theres a lot of  syncing tools out. but never used any other then the moast basic ines.
<bmt2> Dr_willis: i like to create banners, and wallpapers using photoshop....is gimp just as good ?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, it is on cyliric ,but virtual terminal don't support utf8 I think
<dhruv> NotSure, did u get what u wanted
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: that's bad
<dedi> how can i remove all packages except the ones that are dependand on ubuntu-desktop?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: what log are you looking at?
<Dr_willis> bmt2,  for that stuff.. I would imagine it is. Seems its when you get into the High-end magazine-photo features that people say gimp is lacking.
<Dr_willis> bmt2,  i just mainly use it to make Icons. :)
<NotSure> dhruv, I have a strange feeling that this indicator does not adequately represent the download and upload because both monitors flash simultaneously any time I look at the icon, this is strange
<recon> Does anything really bad happen if you do an " ls `yes` "?
<LM1> got a weird problem,  I dual boot (2 separate hard drives)  both windows xp and feisty are set to EST on the clocks yet when I boot back to ubuntu my clock is always 3 hours behind windows... how can I fix this?
<dhruv> notSure, double click on it
<bmt2> Dr_willis: so i assume that for a photoshop clone...GIMP is all that is available for linux ?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, it says something is not found, but what I couldnt decoded it
<NotSure> dhruv, ok
<Dr_willis> LM1,  windows may be setting the bios clock som ehow.
<ratpoison> LM1: did you check the BIOS clock?
<ratpoison> check your timezone on the bios
<dhruv> notSure, what comes up in the name col/
<Dr_willis> bmt2,   there may be some othe rimage tools out.. dependiong on your needs.
<Lifeisfunny> I've got my rythmbox and exaile installed, does some one know how to get to the page at itunes.com that lets you D/L the free songs they offer at Starbucks.   on the notecard they give out at Starbucks the instructions says "Open iTunes and click iTunes store." and then next step it says "Click redeem."  Final step I have to do is enter a code for the free song file.
<bmt2> Dr_willis: thanks
<Dr_willis> bmt2,  gimp is worth learning  :) its even out for windows.
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: what log file is that??
<LM1> checked bios no timezone,
<LM1> if I set the correct time in the bios its three hours off in ubuntu
<dhruv> notsure, the name gotta be something similar to eth0
<NotSure> dhruv, ok i see now what you mean, let me browse though the internet to see whether each monitor actually represents the download and upload, just wait
<KevlarSoul> The swap partition is what exactly?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, xsession
<_0xf> if my installer is freezing up at 49% everytime is the .iso screwed or just the disk.   i only have one dvd left so i dont wanna waist it
<dhruv> notsure, itz just like the thing on win
<Dr_willis> LM1,  thats a clue right there. :) I recall this issue when one os thinks the bios clock is set to GMT (UTC?) and the other OS thinks the bios clock is set to LOCAL time.
<usser> KevlarSoul: swap is for temporary files that dont fit into memory
<KevlarSoul> ahhh..........thanks usser
<LM1> weird
<KevlarSoul> o/ o/
<LM1> thanks
* usser Xara gone open source
<Damjan1> oliver_g, command for viewing the started services
<NotSure> dhruv, what is the red and the purple arrow stand for (the ones on the icon)?
<Bosambo> Greetings people
<Dr_willis> LM1,  i forget the propler way to fix it however. :) both os's need to be agreeing on the right  way the BIOS clock is set.
<ratpoison> KevlarSoul: it should be abount 2 times your ram, but you don't really need more than 2 gb
<_0xf> if my installer is freezing up at 49% everytime is the .iso screwed or just the disk.   i only have one dvd left so i dont wanna waist it
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: ps -Af lists all running apps
<dhruv> notsure, red and purple arrow?
<ratpoison> _Oxf: did you try md5sum?
<Damjan1> oliver_g, is it control +alt + F10 for viewing the something started, cause now i see only carret
<usser> KevlarSoul: that is if u dont want hibernate feature, if u do swap has to be at least the size of ram
<_0xf> no i didnt
<w0ss> im having touble mounting my windows drive (xp install, ntfs) using the live cd of ubuntu, theyre both sata drives, I need to know which is which so i don't install over my windows drive - anyone have any suggestions?
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: what are you trying to do? :-)
<NotSure> dhruv, yes, there is something like an arrow and it changes shape and color
<_0xf> how
<NotSure> dhruv, but anytime i look at the icon, both monitors are lit
<dhruv> notsure, Add to Panel>Network Monitor right
<NotSure> dhruv, yes
<Damjan1> oliver_g, If I can see the errors log of the services, I can fix it
<usser> w0ss: i usually mount them one by one and look what files are there and that way i tell which partition is which
<NotSure> dhruv, look at the indicator
<dhruv> notsure, ok may be because of a theme u r using, what is the name
<ratpoison> _Oxf: just a sec
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: most logs are in /var/log/
<etzerd> hello all
<Damjan1> oliver_g, wait
<usser> hello
<murlidhar> w0ss: use gparted in livecd to determine ur windows drive
<Bosambo> Anyone know how to diagnose problems in Totem? DVD playback was flawless until an update this morning. It now tells me I don't have the appropriate plugins although I have uninstalled and reinstalled everything I used to get it up and running in the first place
<juju_> hi
<_0xf> whats md5sum i am installing ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386 from site
<grjemo> I am trying to install with the alternate cd, but when I ried to check for disc errors, I got a crc error. Can anyone other than ubotu help?
<NotSure> dhruv, ok wait, for the first time i saw one monitor lit while the other was not, maybe everything is ok
<w0ss> usser: when i do fdisk -l I get unable to seek on /dev/sba
<dhruv> notsure, under connection>name
<Damjan1> oliver_g, wow
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: just look through all interesting ones there :-)
<usser> w0ss: sba?
<Lifeisfunny> I guess nobody knows
<Damjan1> oliver_g, oh boy, I need century
<w0ss> murlidhar: gparted shows both drives: sda & b but they are exactly the same
<w0ss> soz sda
<MrPink> does anyone know of a good html / CSS IRC Channel ?
<etzerd> is anyone here tried the new release of opensuse/
<Damjan1> oliver_g, can I fix with live cd or somthing?
<dhruv> notsure, do an ifconfig and let me know te device names
<ratpoison> _Oxf: is sth that checks the integrity of a downloaded file
<Kurupt> can anyone explain me how do i remove unnecessary ubuntu entries from previous versions from the boot loader list?
<_0xf> sth
<usser> etzerd: suse is evil
<_0xf> ?
<usser> ))
<Damjan1> nope
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: not sure... you can of course do a complete reinstall...
<Damjan1> It is cool
<usser> etzerd: /j opensuse
<MrPink> Kurupt you have to edit the grub.list  in /boot/ I think
<Lifeisfunny> etzerd, might be a good question for the Ubuntu_offtopic channel
<ratpoison> _Oxf: open a terminal cd /path/to/iso ; md5sum filename (i think)
<MrPink> Kurupt there you can decide what is shown in the Boot menu
<etzerd> LOL :) why you say that usser?
<_0xf> im
<_0xf> on windows
<_0xf> laptop
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: repairing should be possible, but maybe difficult
<Bosambo> No...nobody?
<_0xf> the ubuntu box beside me
<Damjan1> oliver_g, never, I spend 3 gb transfer for my packages
<usser> etzerd: jk, its an ubuntu channel, so we dont talk about it here
<ratpoison> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum#Unix.2FLinux read the windows section
<usser> etzerd: join #suse
<Damjan1> oliver_g, tell me the hard way
<dhruv> notsure, make sure hat the name is not l0
<w0ss> usser: any suggestons?
<etzerd> sorry all
<MrPink> anyone here good with html / css ?
<The_Entropy> hi everyone
<Kurupt> thanks MrPink i'm gonna check it out
<usser> etzerd: personally i find suse annoying, yast is a steaming pile of crap
<MrPink> kurrupt no problem
<Lifeisfunny> etzerd, yeah, join suse and get their unbiased opinion
<petterah> MrPink, not good, but I know my way around....
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: I don't really _know_ the way :-) I would just look at all X server logs and so on and see what errors it gives
<Bosambo> Anyone know how to diagnose problems in Totem? DVD playback was flawless until an update this morning. It now tells me I don't have the appropriate plugins although I have uninstalled and reinstalled everything I used to get it up and running in the first place
<etzerd> the reason that I ask because I heard lot of people said their new release is a joke.
<murlidhar> w0ss: perhaps u can get to know by seeing in the gparted which is windows partition since u have only two disks
<NotSure> dhruv, thanks for your help, i am going to figure out if this is adequate Internet activity indicator
<MrPink> petterah do you know if it is possible to give a <div> tag more than one ID ?
<usser> w0ss: well mount partitions one by one to somewhere and if u see windows system folder Program files etc thats your windows partition
<Damjan1> oliver_g, the daemon log says unable to connect to clusterinfrastructure
<MrPink> petterah and if yes, how? :-D
<dhruv> notsure, bye
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: which log file says that?
<The_Entropy> I have a laptop with 2 network interfaces(one for the wireless and one for wired connections) I want to connect to 2 different networks(1 with each)
<darkchr0n0s> how do i create partitions in hard disk.. cannot figure this mkfs.ext3 command out !!
<murlidhar> w0ss: the one which has a option to unmount or mount is windows drive
<Damjan1> oliver_g, daemon_log
<w0ss> murlidhar, i can see both in gparted, however they are both identical drives - there is nothing i can use in there to telll them apart.. if i could just mount even one of them properly i could tell
<petterah> MrPink, you could give it a id, and a class
<Damjan1> oliver_g, daemon.log
<JamoSmith> I want to 'try out' ubuntu but at the same time I play windows only games (WoW). I don't want to do a dual boot, but instead install ubuntu on another machine and remote into it to use firefox/open office/gimp. What options and keywords can I research to achieve this goal?
<The_Entropy> however, with the network manager I get disconnected from one when I try to connect to the other
<w0ss> ok will look again
<The_Entropy> JamoSmith, WoW works under wine
<MrPink> petterah and what does that do ? What is a class or what is the difference to an ID ?
<darkchr0n0s> petterah : how do i create partitions in hard disk.. cannot figure this mkfs.ext3 command out !!
<Zorlin> Jamo: Try TightVNC or RealVNC...
<OSuKaRu^-^> hello
<etzerd> anyway is the new release of ubuntu will included KDE4 if anyone knows?
<rowie75> hallo zusammen
<OSuKaRu^-^> problems with ALSA
<Zorlin> Just set up a server on the Ubuntu machine and login to it from the Win32 box. :)
<Wind> hello
<petterah> MrPink, you could give e. g. a menu a id of menu, and a class of topmenu, or sidemenu
<murlidhar> w0ss: also sometimes when using gparted it automounts
<MrPink> rowie75 #ubuntu-de ;)
<Damjan1> oliver_g, find in google for sirc, function for beeping when somebody talks to you, please
<minuoh> hi, is there a way safely downgrade to feisty? in gutsy my wireless stopped working and resume from suspend crashes all the time...
<rowie75> ok
<rowie75> thanks  :-)
<usser> etzerd: nope the beta is there though
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: what exactly does that error line say? And do you have any kind of cluster? :-)
<MrPink> kein problem :-P
<Damjan1> oliver_g, wait
<dhruv> etzred, u also gotta ake sure that win firewall isn't blocking the vnc
<Damjan1> oliver_g, there is more errrors
<petterah> darkchr0n0s, partitions with cfdisk, format with mkfs.ext3 :)
<dhruv> i heard vnc
<w0ss> murlidhar, both are exactly the same  in gparted, both with unallocated space
<dhruv> any1 need vnc help
<pbx> Is there a separate Gutsy channel?
<w0ss> no option to mount either :/
<dhruv> or remotedesktop help
<oliver_g_> Damjan1: is there a program name mentioned?
<usser> pbx: #ubuntu+1
<pbx> usser: thanks!
<MrPink> Petterah hm the problem is I have to ID's and one is predefined by a image-script I am using
<MrPink> *two ID's
<etzerd> when the new ubuntu 7.10 will be release/
<petterah> MrPink, why do you need the second one? to style? use class :)
<The_Entropy> Is there a way of connecting to 2 different networks at once?(using 2 different interfaces)
<stdin> !gutsy | etzerd
<ubotu> etzerd: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Damjan2> oliver_g, I pushed control+z, cause my small finger was touching z all the time
<petterah> the usage is    <div class="myClass"></div> and for separate style sheet use div.myClass, or just .myClass
<JamoSmith> The_Entropy "wow works under wine" can I hold you to that :P I'm going to take this one setp at a time :)
<petterah> oh sorry, MrPink the usage is    <div class="myClass"></div> and for separate style sheet use div.myClass, or just .myClass
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: if you do so much stuff on console, maybe you should try the "screen" app :-)
<murlidhar> w0ss: in my machine nautilus shows my windowsxp partition as media/disk
<_0xf> just dual boot
<_0xf> dont play in wine
<The_Entropy> JamoSmith, well, I haven't tried it yet, but they gave it a rating of "gold" in their appdb(which means it runs perfect after some tweaking)
<JamoSmith> Zorlin: which one tightVNC or RealVNC will let me login to the machine, use applications w/out having to log into the machine before hand
<DM|> Anyone here use 1680x1050 resolution?
<The_Entropy> JamoSmith, I intend to try it soon
<MrPink> petterah thanks I'll try it with class... but its all kind of messed up ^^ Thanks anyway ;)
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: btw. with ctrl+z you just put the app into background... type "fg" to get it back
<JamoSmith> The_Entropy: thanks, I'll definately give it, is it legal to do so?
<Damjan2> oliver_g, and what to do in screen
<Coded1> can anyone share their experiences with sat HD on linux, anyone have it actually working?
<The_Entropy> JamoSmith, why would it be illegal to use wine?
<petterah> MrPink, no problemo :D
<JamoSmith> The_Entropy: just asking
<Damjan2> oliver_g, that explains way I couldnt log in irc with damjan1 or damjan
<murlidhar> w0ss: else log onto windows and determine the disks and moreover u can figure it out by the amount of data filled in the hard disks
<petterah> what to eat... burger, or pizza?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: heh
<Damjan2> oliver_g, I thouth that ctrl +z or ctrl + c is terminate
<LjL> !downgrade | minuoh
<ubotu> minuoh: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<The_Entropy> JamoSmith, http://www.winehq.org/ you decide for yourself :)
<DM|> Anyone here use 1680x1050 resolution?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ctrl+c is terminate
<petterah> DM| I have on my laptop
<Damjan2> oliver_g, what to do in screen
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ctrl+z is suspend - the app is put into background
<DM|> petterah do you have access to its xorg file?
<Damjan2> oliver_g, how to work in it
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: in screen, you can have many terminals at once
<usser> Damjan2: ctrl+z suspengs fg brings it back
<petterah> DM| yeah, but I don't use hardcoded reso's anymore, the driver figures it out :)
<petterah> DM|, no modeline either :) sorry
<DM|> petterah thats what i need, can you pastebin it for me?
<petterah> DM| what do you need?
<savetheWorld> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DM|> petterah ah, modelines hehe
<w0ss> murlidhar, one is empty, one is full - I want to avoiding writing over the data on the full drive when i install ubuntu, but i have no means of seeing which is which - they just appear to be identical, and i cannot take the hdd out as its a laptop :/
<DM|> petterah recent update in gutsy ruined my resolu
<petterah> DM| hehe, sorry, don't use modelines, BUT.... try google, I found a usable modeline for my 1920x1200 desktop lcd :)
<ihavenoname>  :)
<petterah> dm| oh no!! :(
<ratpoison> guys: what's the difference between xterm and gnome-terminal?
<_0xf> is it possible to encrypt ur whole 80GB harddisk with truecrypt and just boot from ubuntu live
<Damjan2> oliver_g, screen says there is screen on tty3
<navets> help: how do I burn a cd iso on a dvd? is it even possible?
<pbx> How do I make the default terminal (before X launches) bigger?  I asked earlier but the suggested googling didn't pan out.
<usser> nav`
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: then run screen -r
<petterah> DM|, thats sucks.. but are you sure you need modelines? tried to upgrade the gfx driver?
<usser> navets: i dont think it is
<Damjan2> oliver_g, i did
<Damjan2> oliver_g, it told me that
<DM|> petterah this is with the new gfx :(
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: for easier use of screen, create the file ~/.screenrc and put this line in:
<ratpoison> navets: i think you can do it on the "other OS" with alcohol 120%. not sure though
<oliver_g_> caption always "%{Wb}%l %{W.}|%{-} %-w%?%F%{=b Wb}%:%{= wb}%?%010>%n %t%{-}%+w %-07=%{W.}|%{-}%{Wb} %c"
<Damjan2> oliver_g, can you connect to my pc
<neumind> how on ubuntu look free hard  disk space?
<bluebanana> hi. i need a wireless (ethernet/internet) card for a desktop computer. is http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=24255&vpn=WL-138G-V2&manufacture=ASUS something that will work in desktops?
<neumind> how on ubuntu look free hard  disk space?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: I doubt that
<Damjan2> oliver_g, will you
<ratpoison> how about checking if alcohol works with wine
<murlidhar> w0ss: u did not get my point by going to windows u can determine it my right-clicking on my computer and selecting manage . it will tell u which is the first disk and which is the second
<petterah> ratpoison, xterm is small binary, included with Xorg, gnome-terminal is included in the gnome "distro"... not sure if xterm supports utf-8 ...
<The_Entropy> navets, from the terminal or from the GUI?
<soundray> neumind: df -h
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: do you have ssh access?
<navets> ratpoison: humm looks like you can do it with kubuntu's K3B burne
<Damjan2> oliver_g, I'm ze root
<navets> The_Entropy: either
<The_Entropy> navets, for terminal use cdrecord
<ratpoison> navets: I was just checking that :)
<DM|> petterah oh well just wait for an update i guess
<DM|> petterah thanks
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: well if you tell me IP and user/pw I can try to connect...
<mar_> mar
<mar_> h
<Damjan2> oliver_g, wait
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ... if you really want to do that...
<w0ss> murlidhar, are you certain this will carry over when i boot from the live cd
<navets> The_Entropy: and GUI ?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: maybe better send that in a private message
<Damjan2> oliver_g, how to see my IP
<The_Entropy> navets, if you're using gnome, if you right click on an iso file it should give you the option to "burn to CD"
<The_Entropy> or something along those lines
<ratpoison> The_Entropy: he wants to write a cd iso on a dvd disk
<The_Entropy> oh
<MrPink> neumind: df -h   or  df -k
<navets> yes
<The_Entropy> ratpoison, navets, I misread, sorry
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: run w3m whatsmyip.org
<_0xf> hello i just installed ubuntu and im trying to get usb dlink wua1340 wireless workiing
<_0xf> cna anyone help
<navets> The_Entropy: np
<tobal> irc.worldnet.net
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: but i doubt you have ssh server running
<MrPink> Damjan2 ifconfig  in the terminal will give you your IP as well
<ratpoison> plus you don't use an external site
<murlidhar> w0ss: yes but wait u can also find this through gparted
<murlidhar> w0ss: just give me a screenshot of the gparted
<w0ss> 2 secs
<Damjan2> oliver_g, mean while find how to send I command for private message, it shoud be in xchat help, /msg or something, please search the help
<Ghismo> guys i'm looking for some programe who allows me to watch tv in streaming...for example eurosport
<ratpoison> in mIRC it is /msg blah blah but I've never used it on xchat
<jamescarr> awesome... my new monitor has a much larger screen, but takes up 90% less space ;)
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: i use pidgin for chat...
<sdrowkcab> hello
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: i have your IP (it's in the irc info)
<Damjan2> oliver_g, oh
<livingdaylight> how come Seamonkey is not in repos?
<Damjan2> 79
<jamescarr> replacing a clunky 19" CRT with a 24" flat widescreen monitor rocks
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: yes
<Damjan2> oliver_g, 79.125.xxx.xxx
<sdrowkcab> when the gutsy gibbon is released is it easy to upgrade to it from the beta?
<soundray> !wifi > _0xf, please read the private message from ubotu. Come back here if you get stuck.
<Damjan2> oliver_g, go get in
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: yes that's the one i have
<LjL> !gutsy > sdrowkcab    (sdrowkcab, see the private message from Ubotu)
<livingdaylight> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: all others can see that IP as well :-) and I need your root pw :-D
<Damjan2> oliver_g, hey whats unix command for the clock
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: date
<viator> msg nickserv identify allsop
<Damjan2> oliver_g, what, arg
<usser> sdrowkcab: when its released with last update your beta becomes released version
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: just "date"
<Damjan2> oliver_g, ok
<w0ss> murlidhar, seems ive got it now.. no idea why - thx for help
<livingdaylight> anyone know why seamonkey is not in repos?
<flush> yo is anyone is using STEAM here
<usser> flush: i do
<_0xf> im reading instructions on it now
<livingdaylight> or why there is not deb for it?
<_0xf> how dod i
<w0ss> gparted seemed to mount it when i opened it again :S
<flush> does it work man ?
<_0xf> how do i delete network-manager
<usser> flush: havent tried it in awhile
<Damjan2> oliver_g, I can give you my usr pwd only
<usser> flush: hang on i'll check
<flush> did they screwed your install few days a go?
<_0xf> --uninstalled the Network-manager package (using System>Administration>synaptic package manager)
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: and you must look in the help page for your chat app for how to send private message...
<murlidhar> w0ss: grt
<_0xf> couldnt find it
<soundray> _0xf: sudo apt-get remove gnome-network-manager
<usser> flush: yea steam updates screw up really often
<flush> k, it says "steam no longer support your computer's operating system" and you cant even boot it..
<Damjan2> oliver_g, wait to run man
<flush> yea but i think now its worse than ever
<usser> flush: nope just booted
<flush> usser god christ, it ran upates ?
<usser> flush: no updates
<flush> can you start a game? what version of cedega your have ?
<usser> flush: do u remember your version whats the latest one?
<flush> dude you gotta tell me its horrible.. i cant start it anymore.. you using "winxp" as emulation mode ?
<Ghismo> guys anyone could suggest a tvstraming programme
<flush> i tried 5.2.9, and 5.2.10
<Damjan2> oliver_g, did you see the msg
<flush> usser whats your version of cedega ?
<_0xf> how do u set su password
<flush> brb stupid phone..
<_0xf> im logged in as user
<ViRMiN> _oxf: passwd
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: no, did you see my private message? :-D
<_0xf> installed never asked me for su pass
<Damjan2> _0xf sudo mypasswd
<Damjan2> _0xf sudo passwd
<ViRMiN> sudo passwd will change root passwd
<ArmedKing> join #cedega?
<ViRMiN> *password
<Damjan2> oliver_g, neigther
<Phrozen_One> why isn't ntfs-3g installed by default on gutsy? (using xubuntu tribe 3)
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ry /msg oliver_g
<oliver_g_> *try
<Damjan2> oliver_g, i did that
<soundray> _0xf: don't use su on ubuntu please. See ubotu private message
<LjL> !gutsy > Phrozen_One    (Phrozen_One, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soundray> !sudo > _0xf
<soundray> !root > _0xf
<ech0dish> mornin
<incorrect> is there a feature list for 7.10 ?
<Damjan2> ry /msg oliver_g ubuntu Hi
<Damjan2> ups
<flush> usser  ?
<_0xf> i cant login to su
<soundray> !gutsy > incorrect, please read the private message
<usser> flush: just launched cs 1.6 works fine, i run it in wine
<LjL> incorrect: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - but #ubuntu+1 for gutsy questions
<Damjan2> oliver_g, who cares, here it is> 7SanfCdg
<soundray> _0xf: you are not supposed to
<usser> flush: steam build sep20 2007
<incorrect> thanks
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ok
<no_gatez_fan> _0xf/ sudo (root command)
<Damjan2> oliver_g, now what
<ViRMiN> init 0 :D
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: wait I'll have a look
<soundray> _0xf: read your pms please
<jroes> ok so I figured it out pretty much
<darkchr0n0s> how to i format a linux partition ?
<usser> flush: wine version 0.9.45
<Damjan2> oliver_g, how can I see what you do
<jroes> nowhere in the pendrivelinux.com docs do they tell you to install grub or lilo as a bootloader for your usb stick
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: wait I'll try to set it up so you can see me
<jroes> now I just need to figure out what the proper setup is for grub or lilo
<LjL> darkchr0n0s: man mkfs
<warrick> is there a way to mount a VDI file made in VirtualBox
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: you see me?
<soundray> !install > jroes, see ubotu's pm. This page has links for installing to USB media
<Damjan2> oliver_g, yes the window0
<jroes> awesome
<Damjan2> oliver_g, what's that command
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: that's screen
<MrPink> what is it like having a Live CD on your usb drive? Or how does it work ?
<Damjan2> oliver_g, now fix it
<jroes> MrPink: I guess I'll tell you when I get it working :)
<redico> wodim does not detect clean-cd ... where to find help? are there other alternatives?
<jroes> soundray: thanks a lot! :D
<MrPink> jroes :-P
<soundray> jroes: yw
<Damjan2> oliver_g, you see
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: press Alt+a and after that press d
<MrPink> is someone here a linux crack and can help me with Desktop Effects... I've tried all I could... I think my graphics Card (ATI Radeon 9600 Pro) is installed correctly but I don't know what to do, its not working :-/
<Damjan2> oliver_g, what did you do
<_0xf> --uninstalled the Network-manager package (using System>Administration>synaptic package manager)
<flush> usser yea... k you use "wine"
<flush> im running "cedega" actually
<wad> Hi, guys. I just installed my first ubuntu system, from the install CD I downloaded. This is 7.04. Question: What's my root password?
<_0xf> i tried to E: couldnt find the package namd gnome-network-manager
<redico> MrPink => for my 9700 which is in fact the same chip AFAIK  - aptitude did all stuff
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: run screen -r
<ticked> wad whatever password you put in when you installed
<wad> Oh, the same as my user password?
* wad tries it
<jonah1980> hi my screen locks up on boot and i think it's cos feisty installed the normal nvidia and not the legacy driver. how can i swap this over to legacy without breaking stuff? also i will have to do it from a prompt somewhere if anyone has any suggestions? i'm on another computer now
<Damjan2> oliver_g it's new number
<MrPink> redico I can't remember what all I did, someone here helped me... and he couldn't figure it out... but its not working right... and aptitude wont do the trick
<wad> Nope, that one didn't work. It never asked me for a root password!
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: there should be a blue bar at bottom now
<Damjan2> oliver_g no bar
<soundray> _0xf: sorry, the package is called something different then. Do a 'apt-cache search network manager' to find out the real name. Or follow the advice to use synaptic.
<ticked> hmmm i use the password i installed with
<wad> Wait, it did when I ran sudo
<wad> Maybe I fat-fingered it. ;)
<LjL> !root > wad    (wad, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nicon-> nie
<ticked> you tried su first eh?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: what does screen -ls say?
<wad> lol @ factoid
<wad> kewl
<WojciechG> Hi everyone... I just installed the sun-java-6 package and need to know the directory it was installed in. anyone know how i can do that?
<redico> MrPink then i am sorry - i am not skilled enough to help you out of "problems" !
<redico> but understanding X-server would be a good idea ( at least the xorg.conf ) if you did not do this for now
<usser> flush: strange cedega should not have any problems at all
<Damjan2> oliver_g now it has
<Damjan2> oliver_g screen -x
<_0xf> --uninstalled the Network-manager package (using System>Administration>synaptic package manager)
<_0xf> i tried to E: couldnt find the package namd gnome-network-manager
<nicon-> NIE
<flush> usser: http://www.cedega.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8935&highlight=longer+supported+thie+computers+operating
<nicon-> nie?
<MrPink> redico I don't know if I would say that I "understand" the xorg.conf but I have done my share in "playing" arround in there to figure things out and only caused a few crashes :-P
<Snoberizer> hi all
<MrPink> redico tahnks though ;)
<Damjan2> oliver_g where're u
<Snoberizer> I've got a little (stupid) question for you guys
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: ?
<jonah1980> hello anyone please... i just need to swap to legacy and all should be fine, but i don't want to mess the computer up
<soundray> _0xf: it's very un-smart to repeat yourself when you've had a reply already.
<Damjan2> oliver_g, now what
<warrick> If you install Ubuntu in VirtualBox with a windows host, then try to use it from an Ubuntu host, does it work
<MrPink> Snoberizer believe me I am relatively new to linux, there are only very few stupid questions ;)
<python> Is there any way to go back and put your computer into the state it was say yesterday?
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: I'm looking at log files
<redico> MrPink: np ... had much problems too ... yeah - when you install something - at least you have to give the information to the xorg
<soundray> python: sure, if you did a backup yesterday
<usser> flush: oh i see win98 is no longer supported
<drewby> What's the name of a good gui for the firewall
<Snoberizer> I've bought myself a new pc. It's an Intel Q6600. Can I install the AMD64 version of Gutsy on that CPU, or does it only work on CPU's made by AMD?
<python> Is there any sort of auto backup?
<flush> any windows emulation wont work for me anymore
<MrPink> redico well I think the graphics card is installed right, because I can do those gear thingys without any problem and it runs smoothly
<usser> flush: did u try to change your emulated os to winxp whereever it is done in cedega
<pbx> Anybody using wmii with ubuntu?  It rules so much I'm thinking about starting a new version, called wmiibuntu.
<soundray> python: seriously, there isn't a function like "time machine" from Mac OS X Leopard
<redico> MrPink :  but ???
<flush> usser yea, "winxp" gives error and wont start it
<LjL> WojciechG: dpkg -L sun-java-6 (are you sure that's the right package name, though?)
<soundray> python: you can configure automatic backup routines with, for example, sbackup
<soundray> !sbackup > python
<python> Is it possible to undo a certain command then?
<usser> flush: what kind of error?
<libtech> so whens the new ubuntu release?
<usser> flush: do u have exact words?
<Electricity> Anyone here help me with PHP/
<Damjan2> oliver_g, echo + text
<ebirtaid> libtech: 18th I think
<soundray> python: a cp or mv, yes. A rm, no.
<redico> python : rm  is only "undoable" fore pure ext2
<drewby> firestarter
<python> Oh, okay.
<python> Well looks like I'm screwed.
<drewby> Electricity ##php
<flush> usser:
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: hi :-) type Ctrl+a and then p to change to another screen window
<python> Thanks for the help, anyway.
<libtech> cool, i just got pclinuxos running and i love it. i could never get my wireless card working in ubuntu
<flush> "Steam no long support your computer's operating system"
<MrPink> redico but I can't activate Desktop Effekts or compiz fusion
<flush> it says "visit the page that confirms were phags" either you click YES it close, and NO just closes it
<redico> python:  NO check windows
<usser> flush: this is whats displayed even when u switch cedega to winxp?
<python> What's what mean?
<flush> no when trying with winxp it syas
<flush> Shutting down. . .
<flush> wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...
<flush> classic error when it doesnt know why its crashing
<redico> python:   windows has maybe a tool ... while searching for recovering stuff
<_0xf> whats the terminal cmd to run wicd
<python> Tried last known good configuration, no help.
<redico> someone told about getting anykind of FS back in a windwos tool
<python> Tried that backup tool as well, said it couldn't do it.
<python> I'll try it again though.
<soundray> python: what do you want to undo?
<usser> flush: arrrg, i see thats probably some specific cedega problem with winxp cause wine works just fine
<python> An rm.
<redico> soundray:  right ^
<flush> i will give wine a try
<usser> flush: did ask in #cedega
<_0xf> whats the terminal cmd to run wicd
<usser> flush: no dont
<usser> flush: cedega is superior and u pay money for it, make them work for the money
<flush> usser: i asked in cedega..
<redico> MrPink:   well  good luck then
<MrPink> redico thanks ^^
<ebirtaid> fn'_0xf: /opt/wicd/gui.py
<sargsmitten> hey all... i have an ATI mobility radeon 9000 IGP, which sux, but are there any drivers for it besides generic?
<usser> flush: if u install wine it may screw up your cedega installation cause essentially they are the same thing
<flush> i dont mind.. as long as i can boot steam
* usser so is there enemy territory: quake wars for linux???
<ferronica> can i change drive letter in XP f: to c: ?
<flush> cedega takes 2 sec to install
<Zorlin> usser: I doubt it...
<Zorlin> about the wine thing i mean
<MrPink> sargsmitten: ATI offers Linux compatible drivers... donno if they are any good ;)
<Zorlin> flush: Yeah, I doubt it would screw over Cedega.
<usser> Zorlin: they can work in parallel??
<redico> so please -  burning CD does not work ~ cant read "clean cd" ( old k3b could -... and windows can also )
<Zorlin> I think so...
<sargsmitten> Not for that card
<usser> oh ok
<Zorlin> Are you using Ubuntu?
<sargsmitten> yea
<Zorlin> I've never had a problem with an apt-get install'ed copy of Wine [with cedega pre-installed] 
<Zorlin> at least on Ubuntu... so yeah
<Darkligh1> I'm starting wine under Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10. When Wine creating him directory structure - my comp fully frosen. Helping only hard reboot from button on system block. In logs - clear. No one record from wine. Having ideas?
<libtech> i have an ati card, i dont think i have any issues with it
<soundray> Darkligh1: no gutsy questions here, please. #ubuntu+1
<flush> "apt-get install wine"
<flush> we'll see
<redico> wine:  use leatest debian/ubuntu(?) packages from  wine-hq
<flush> well i presume apt-get will get the ubuntu package
<flush> since im running ubuntu
<redico> yeah but ...  the version of official sources is lower then wine-hw
<redico> hq
<sargsmitten> ATI has no linux drivers for my IGP
<_0xf> can anyone help me with wicd ; i can see the network i just cant obtain the ip
<Darkligh1> soundray: where i can ask about it?
<sargsmitten> and the Binary Xorg driver doesn't include my card
<soundray> Darkligh1: read my reply ^^
<_0xf> can anyone help me with wicd ; i can see the network i just cant obtain the ip
<redico> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<redico> last time i checked - the wine from default sources was way behind this
<soundray> !repeat > _0xf
* usser quake wars demo
<Damjan2> how to see the remote usr from terminal
<cck197> xbins
<cck197> #xbins
<mistone> irc://irc.ham.de.euirc.net:6667/audio
<mistone> lol wtf
<mistone> it was supposed toconnect m lmao
<dormilon> Hello :-) ... Anybody knows where can I find a midiplayer for ubuntu that can be installed using apt-get? I'm running ubuntu 6.06
<Damjan2> timidi
<Rasalgethi> My 7.10 beta installation hangs on 5% "Creating ext3 file system for / ...". Does it create any install logs that I can investigate?
<Damjan2> dormilon use xmms midi package
<soundray> dormilon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dormilon> Thanks Damjan2, I'll try it now
<Dremth> I have Windows XP, Vista, and Ubuntu installed and they've all been working fine, then yesterday I was shutting down my Vista and it was installing some updates, then after the updates everything turned off (monitor, keynoard, mouse, etc.) except for the lights on my computer (like it was still on). My hard drive access light wasn't blinking, but I was still too scared to just turn it off. Eventually, it went off. When I turned my compute
<Dremth> r back on, it got to the grub loading stage where it says "loading stage blah blah" and then after "Grub loading please wait" it just simply says "Error 17" I've tried several things... I booted into super grub and I edited my menu.lst so that it doesn't have the vista chainloader as an option, and then I can boot to ubuntu. I'm pretty sure it's not the file system since I can mount every one of my drives in ubuntu and access any file I w
<Dremth> ant. It can't be the Windows OS files itself because grub doesn't care about that when it's just displaying a menu. I'm guessing it's the boot record. I can't do a fixmbr, because that would f*** up my grub menu and allow me only to boot to xp/vista (plus i don't have the vista install disk with me right now; only xp install). Can anyone help me?
<Darkligh1> anybody having problem with starting wine?
<Damjan2> Dremth, use update-grub
<Damjan2> Dremth, in terminal
<Dremth> for what problem?
<flush> rofl wine works
<flush> thanks folks
<bobby_> How can I see the last added packages ?
<SmoothOp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfdovxnbt5c
<Dremth> Damjan2, update-grub, what will that do?
<Damjan2> Dremth, updated the grub menu.lst
<Dremth> Damjan2, but that's not my problem
<bobby_> How can I see the last added packages ? ( added using apt-get or synaptic ) PLS?
<Damjan2> Dremth, what is it, I can see a thing in sirc
<_0xf> i cant belive how hard it is to get
<usser> flush: seems to me cedega doesnt want customers lol
<soundray> Dremth: I think something may have changed either your partition sequence or your disk sequence.
<_0xf> usb stick working with linux
<Damjan2> Yes it is
<Dremth> Damjan2, grub won't load if my vista chainloader is in the menu.lst, i just get error 17
<Damjan2> oh
<flush> usser seems to me cedega just sucks and since its not open source when theres an issue you always have to walkaround or just wait for another version
<flush> if wine works fine with me, ill stick with it
<_0xf> hwo do i install wine
<_0xf> sudo apt-get install wine?
<aguitel_> yes
<Dremth> _0xf, yep
<usser> _0xf: yep
<Damjan2> Dremth, open the menu, but first find the Linux partition number, and chanhge it in menu, then do the same thing with vista
<_0xf> is only availble from another source
<_0xf> i cant get online
<Damjan2> where u know
<_0xf> i cant get my wireless dlink wua 1340 to work
<Damjan2> oh
<_0xf> the laptop beside the nix box
<Dremth> Damjam2, why would i change the partition number?
<Damjan2> _0xf, install a package with b it starting
<Damjan2> _0xf, wait to find it on my stick
<_0xf> what ?
<Electricity> !php5-cli
<Dremth> Damjan2, why would i change the partition number?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about php5-cli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> !php > Electricity
<_0xf> is only availble from another source
<_0xf> i cant get my wireless dlink wua 1340 to work
<Damjan2> Dremth, if it doensnt boot
<dn4> how do I run a .run file?
<opexoc> I have a question: What is executed first /etc/bashrc or ~/.bashrc. Or maybe only one of them is executed?
<lyecdevf> Feisty Fawn wont update
<bobby_> Is there anyway I can see the history of added packages ? ( added using apt-get or synaptic ) PLS?
<_0xf> cna anyone help me
<_0xf> with wifi
<_0xf> wiki doesnt help
<Damjan2> _0xf, i forgot the name
<killerb> hii rooom
<dn4> !run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dn4> !.run
<_0xf> ifi get wine installed
<Dremth> Damjan2, i'm still confused on why would i change the partition number?
<Damjan2> _0xf, i had that problem with friends acer laptop
<_0xf> -.-
<killerb> i gcan any 1 help me
<Damjan2> _0xf, and I fix it
<killerb> i got a problem
<killerb> hello
<_0xf> -.-
<_0xf> how
<filthpig> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<killerb> ok ubotu
<Damjan2> _0xf, find on google> ubuntu wifi
<killerb> ok my question is can i ask a question
<Damjan2> _0xf, 75% u will find it
<killerb> oxf 75% u will find it
<Dremth> "root		(hd0,1)" <<< would that mean that the operating system is there, or that is where the mbr is?
<killerb> its MBr
<WojciechG> does anyone know where the Sun java package installs itself?
<cdm10> I'm looking for a wireless keyboard/mouse set that works with Ubuntu. Not every special button has to work, but the normal buttons need to, and I don't want to have to install any special drivers. I bought a Logitech LX710, but I'm returning it because the keyboard lags by probably about 50 ms, and I want to know what I should replace it with.
<eolo999> Hi, someone can suggest a vps society to start experimenting with server apps?
<BUDD}{A> i use microsoft works great
<BUDD}{A> all the buttons work even special ones
<_> hi
<cdm10> A few days ago, when I was considering what to buy, some people here told me that they owned LX710's and that they worked great with Linux... however, no one mentioned a lag. Can anyone here who has an LX710 tell me if they've noticed this? Perhaps it's just my unit that's faulty...
<BUDD}{A> go into your short cuts and set the keys
<INTit> hi all, im having difficulties with java
<eolo999> i would like to have a full root access to a debian based (ubuntu?) virtual machine server
<PeterPowell> hi
<dormilon> Is there a way to turn IRC system messages off? (so as to receive just the channel users comments) I'm using Gaim v1.5.1cvs
<Lhademmo1> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<PeterPowell> do you still give support for ubuntu on powerpc processors?
<INTit> ive installed the jdk and jre but its not using them as the default installation ?
<Dremth> If I have XP, and vista, and ubuntu, and I went into the vista install disk and did fixmbr, it would delete grub correct?
<n0deal> What would you guys recommend for video card type, ATI or nVidia for Gutsy?  I have a old ATI Radeon 9000 which is a colossal pain to get working... so thinking of breaking down and just getting a new card.
<cdm10> dormilon: Wow, that's an OLD version of Gaim.
<jeleta> help no sound in savage
<cdm10> n0deal: nVidia now, but soon, ATi drivers will be better.
<_> 
<_> 
<Damjan2> Dremth, windows deletes grub
<BUDD}{A> in ubuntu there is a short cut thing  called  keyboard shortcuts it set all my keys
<jeleta> help no sound in savage
<Damjan2> Dremth, cause grub is on hda0
<eolo999> a channel to ask for vps renting?
<dormilon> cdm10: Sure it is!  I'm old too !! hahahaha!
<cdm10> BUDD}{A: Yeah, I realize that, but I don't care about shortcut keys right now... I'm asking about lag.
<Damjan2> Dremth, an fixmbr deletes hda0
<jeleta> help no sound in savage
<ratpoison> n0deal: nvidia has currently better support. BUT amd opened the specs for ati cards and when the drivers are ready, they'll be much better
<cdm10> dormilon: Are you using Dapper?
<n0deal> cdm10: I have an nvidia card in my laptop running feisty and it runs fantastic
<_> from ?
<BUDD}{A> weii i get 0 lag with mine
<Dremth> So, if i did fixmbr would it only allow me to boot to vista, or would it see that windows xp is there and include that on the mbr?
<cdm10> n0deal: Yeah, right now, nVidia is better than ATI for Linux, but in a few years, there'll be open-source ATI drivers that will be much better.
<Damjan2> Dremth, if you do that you will use only vista and xp
<dormilon> cdm10: I'm not sure.  ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<n0deal> I did have my ATI card in my desktop running relatively ok under Feisty but it seems that the old ATI drivers I have to use don't suport the new version of xorg
<cdm10> dormilon: Ah, ok.
<Damjan2> Dremth, but if you insert live cd and write in terminal install-grub
<rhalff> ratpoison, then you can finally get the most out of the ratpoison window manager :p
<Dremth> Damjan2, yea.. thats what i was thinking
<n0deal> Any versions of nVidia cards I should avoid?  I need a dual head card cause I'm running two monitors
<Dremth> Damjan2, so, that should work?
<ratpoison> rhalff: I never figured out why it is actually called a window *manager*
<Damjan2> Dremth, with the live cd, yes
<PeterPowell> im trying to install ubuntu onto my 300mhz g3 powerpc machine with 332mb (roughly) of RAM
<Dremth> Damjan2, now i just have to find my vista cd :P
<n0deal> I'm also stuck with AGP 4/8x at the moment
<PeterPowell> from "ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso"
<Dr_willis> PeterPowell,   heh - I need to get Ubuntu on my iMACdv. some day
<PeterPowell> it gets to the ubuntu logo with the bar moving from left to right on boot
<PeterPowell> but then lags
<PeterPowell> and shows 1/2 a page of errors
<PeterPowell> :|
<Damjan2> Dremth, what is cd :P
<PeterPowell> Dr_willis: this is a blue and white power mac g33
<Dremth> one last question, will ubuntu burn dvds without having to download a program?
<Dr_willis> PeterPowell,  ive not had a lot of luck with linux on the thing. :( i just use OS-X  on it. as a 'ssh terminal' :(
<voraistos> hey do you know if anyone is working on the ssl-cert issue ?
<PeterPowell> i had a photo of the screen but my windows (chokes) antiviris software seems to think its a virus :|
<Damjan2> Dremth, perchaps
<voraistos> its a pain, really
<Damjan2> Dremth, try
<MrPink> Dremth it worked for me ;)
<Dremth> cool, thanks
<Dremth> bye
<Dr_willis> PeterPowell,  i think theres some PPC forums on the ubuntu site. but no idea how well supported PPC stuff is  any more.
<Rasalgethi> The 7.10 beta installer hangs just after mounting /target and /target/windows on my computer. Any ideas on stuff I could try to do and/or investigate?
<Damjan2> Dremth, I burned cd's, but you can't burn multisession
<voraistos> what the ???? is /target ?
<Dr_willis> voraistos,  the mount point it is installing to - would be my guess
<voraistos> yeah, thats the point
<Damjan2> target is root partitio~
<rhalff> is it correct that there is no xen kernel source for feisty ? I'm using 2.6.19-4, but I can't find the source, I need it to compile the nvidia driver.
<voraistos> i hope he is not  mounting stuff in /dev :P
<labanux> anyone know FTP client that support socks proxy?
<Dr_willis> voraistos,  after you fdisk the drive to install to.. It MIGHT have  issues dependong on the drives. and need a reboot to see the changes to the disk layout
<Damjan2> rhalff install the package> linux image
<Dr_willis> voraistos,  i normally leave a part of the HD 'unallocated' and let the partitioner partition it.  then let it install. IF i resize - i always reboot, then restart the installer
<n00buntu> hi
<n00buntu> i have a noob question.
<Damjan2> go on
<dn4> Anyone know how to install a .run file?
<voraistos> Dr_Willis i really dnt know what this is about. I met many, too many bugs recently, and am thinking about going back to dapper :O
<n00buntu> this is going to sound really stupid but...i installed ubuntu using the OEM option
<Damjan2> dn4 sh file.run
<rhalff> Damjan2, yes but I need the exact source of the xen kernel to compile the nvidia module.
<n00buntu> and it didn't ask me for a username/pass
<voraistos> user: oem, password, oem
<n00buntu> oh
<n00buntu> okay
<n00buntu> those are the default ones?
<voraistos> yep.
<voraistos> or maybe there is no password
<n00buntu> okay thanks
<n00buntu> uh
<voraistos> im not sure anymore.
<n00buntu> i tried blanks but they didn't work
<voraistos> oem as a user is sure though.
<n00buntu> just in case...is there any other way i can get around it...or do i need to do a reinstall?
<naknomik> Is there any tool similar to sitecopy for syncing local files to ftp server? sitecopy seems to have a bug when creating directories.
<Damjan2> rhalff, see the kernel version, and install the same kernel image, and have fun with the compiling
<PeterPowell> OEM? 0.o
<voraistos> there is a possibility to do anything you want.
* PeterPowell eyes his 20 or so OEM xp's on shelf and coughs
<voraistos> get another linux box, modify the password file with a hash you know, and directly write that to the hard drive.
<_MrPink_> lol @ PeterPowell :-P
<rhalff> Damjan2, I didn't realize I could use apt-get source :)
<Damjan2> wow 6539 users here
<voraistos> you can boot in secure mode as well (root)
<n00buntu> okay
<n00buntu> thanks man
<n00buntu> :))
<PeterPowell> soon that number will decrease
<n00buntu> noob out
<Damjan2> rhalff apt-get install linuximage
<SpiffyBalak> does anyone know how to get the Nintendo USB Wi-Fi dongle driver to work with the current Linux kernel?
<PeterPowell> when i force my brother to downgrade from teh sh!t os
<PeterPowell> :P
<PeterPowell> hey
<PeterPowell> heres a result
<rhalff> Damjan2, why ? apt-get source is downloading the xen-source now, is apt-get install linuximage better ?
<PeterPowell> i checked integrity
<gerrym> register 1234
<PeterPowell> errors found in 1 files
<_MrPink_> when you register with the nickserv is there a way to change your pw ?
<PeterPowell> /ns help set pass
<PeterPowell> i think
<voraistos> SpiffyBalak, you could use a keyboard, there is better kernel support for that :D
<Damjan2> rhalff, I only now that in order to compile nvidia drivers you need kernel image
<rhalff> Damjan2, ah ok
<voraistos> pink, yes you can
<Damjan2> rhalff, I need to go to the toilet, i will be back
<_MrPink_> voraistos how ?
<SpiffyBalak> so I'm SOL until the guy updates the driver?
<PeterPowell> suppose i better leave this until tomorrow
* PeterPowell goes and installs server edition onto bigblack
<voraistos> err....
<voraistos> there is a way, i just dont know it anymore :P
<_MrPink_> hehe
<ebirtaid> pink msg nickserv set password
<darkchr0n0s> i need help with USB hard drives.. anyone who knows, that how do i same thing as "Safely Remove Hardware" for a USB hard drive in linux
<drewby> Hello I am having trouble with gFTP, I get Error: Could not write to socket: Broken Pipe
<voraistos> something like that yeah :D
<Tomcat_> darkchr0n0s: There should be an icon on your desktop, right click that and eject.
<The_Entropy> _MrPink_, you could try dropping the nickname then registering it again
<drewby> I am trying to upload a 4mb file to an FTP server, how can I accomplish this?
<Zorlin> drew: fix the pipe.
<Zorlin> In all seriousness though, that is kind of weird.
<Damjan2> rhalff, Iam back
<_MrPink_> ok thanks
<voraistos> try /msg nickserv passwd
<Tomcat_> drewby: Sounds like Internet problems.
<voraistos> lol
<darkchr0n0s> Tomcat_ : there is no icon
<INTit> can any1 help with installing java
<Tomcat_> darkchr0n0s: But you can access it?
<SpiffyBalak> darkchr0n0s: try typing in a terminal "umount /path/to/the/drive
<drewby> Zorlin: A little more specific...?  Should I forward a port, or disable a firewall or what?
<darkchr0n0s> Tomcat_ : yes... i have to mount it..
<Damjan2> INTit, download java6 packages
<Zorlin> erm... drewby, that was a joke.
<_MrPink_> The_Entropy I found out how to change the pw ;)
<darkchr0n0s> SpiffyBalak : i already umounted it
<Zorlin> Sorry if I confused you
<Tomcat_> darkchr0n0s: Manually? In that case, just unmount it when you're done.
<The_Entropy> _MrPink_, how?
<Damjan2> INTit, apt-get install java6
<Zorlin> Have you tried a different FTP client?
<INTit> I downloaded them both the jre and the jdk executables and installed them
<SpiffyBalak> darkchr0n0s: then you should be fine, unless it's still blinking
<drewby> Zorlin: Ohh, haha, sorry... sarcasm is lost on me.
<darkchr0n0s> SpiffyBalak Tomcat_ , thanks :)
<drewby> Zorlin: I don't know any other clients
<The_Entropy> Tomcat_, is right-click -> eject any different then unmounting?
<_MrPink_> with: msg nickserv set password NEWPASSWORDHERE
<INTit> but i cant set them as default java installation
<kevinO> INTit: just go to java.com and download
<Tomcat_> The_Entropy: Nope.
<Zorlin> drewby: Search the Ubuntu Forums, and also try out Filezilla.
<heartsblood> What would cause compiz to use a theme from metacity?
<sax1johno> try changing the JAVA environment variable.
<sax1johno> INITit --
<Damjan2> INTit, no istall the packages, if you install the two from run file, you will need to set the path
<Zorlin> drewby: Filezilla I *believe* has a Linux version; so see if that can do it for you.
<sax1johno> yes, it does.
<darkchr0n0s> SpiffyBalak Tomcat_ , 1 more question... after unmounting.. it still shows up in sudo fdisk -l, i guess that;s ok ?
<zylche> Is there any way to get the mouse disconnected and refound without restarting X11?
<sax1johno> Filezilla works great in Ubuntu.
<The_Entropy> Tomcat_, I ask this cuz I've noticed with some USB sticks sometimes the light stays on when you unmount, but it doesnt when you eject
<Tomcat_> darkchr0n0s: Yes, that's okay.
<PeterPowell> w00t
<PeterPowell> got it booting
<drewby> Zorlin: I'll give a search a shot, I'm not sure Filezilla really has what I need.
<Zorlin> drewby: If you get the same error; post on the forums, if not, post a bug report for gFTP.
<PeterPowell> another question
<_0xf> can anyone walk me through getting my wirless usb to work ive been trying for days
<_0xf> nothing is working
<Damjan2> how to see which tty are logged
<The_Entropy> _MrPink_, I should have thought of that >_>
<PeterPowell> can i dual boot with ubuntu server edition
<INTit> so apt-get install java6 will that work for 64bit ?
<Zorlin> Drewby: Oh okay, good luck.
<Tomcat_> darkchr0n0s: fdisk just shows connected drives, even unmounted ones.
<darkchr0n0s> thanks again ;)
<sax1johno> INTit: it should if your repositories are set to the 64-bit repo.
<_MrPink_> The_Entropy np ;)
<rhalff> Damjan2, I'm just going to upgrade to Gutsy, seems easier, it does have a xen kernel with nvidia driver
<zylche> Anyone want to help me?
<heartsblood> PeterPowell: you can dual boot with any edition of ubuntu.  man grub
<_0xf> can anyone walk me through getting my wirless usb to work ive been trying for days
<sax1johno> zylche: sorry, I think the easiest way is to reboot X.  CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<jshriver> greetings :)
<The_Entropy> PeterPowell, dual boot has nothing to do with ubuntu, or linux for that matter, it is possible to dual boot 2 windows installs
<INTit> howd i set the repos to 64 bit
<Damjan2> oliver_g, are you on
<jshriver> anyone know of a good in-depth document explaining how .deb packaging works.  From creating a deb file and associating all dependencies, to making your own repository, etc.
<zylche> thanks anyway :<
<jshriver> Wanting to roll my own small distro and wanted it to be .deb based
<sax1johno> _0xf: no idea about wireless usb -- sorry.  What is the brand or chipset of your wireless usb device?
<floppyears> hi  I'm trying to figure out how to get sudo not to ask me for a password
<PeterPowell> The_Entropy: im aware of that
<jshriver> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<The_Entropy> floppyears, why would you want to do that?
<jshriver> _0xf, try that address helped me.
<floppyears> I'm using visudo and I enter the line: test   ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Zorlin> Floppy: Just login as root?
<Damjan2> jshriver, if you find send the man on my email, damjandimitrioski@gmail.com
<domidomido_21717> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=2052154
<floppyears> and it still asks me for a password :(
<domidomido_21717> spende
<domidomido_21717> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=2052154
<floppyears> The_Entropy: I want to be able to run /etc/init.d/gdm as a non-root user
<tomaw> domidomido_21717: please do not paste reflinks on freenode
<floppyears> without having to type in a password
<Zorlin> floppyears: Tried fakeroot?
<domidomido_21717> why
<tomaw> domidomido_21717: doing so will get you banned from here and pennergame.
<domidomido_21717> V
<domidomido_21717> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=2052154
<sax1johno> INTit: if you're using a 64-bit version of ubuntu, you will automatically download from the 64-bit repos.
<domidomido_21717> oh sorry
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: hi again
<floppyears> Zorlin: thanks, I'll give that a try, I had completely forgotten about fake root
<Damjan2> oliver_g, hey
<Zorlin> sudo apt-get install fakeroot [on ubuntu] 
<Zorlin> floppyears: Have fun; and your welcome :)
<soundray> floppyears: just curious - why do you want to run that as non-root?
<The_Entropy> Zorlin, will it run properly with fakeroot?
<floppyears> Zorlin: no luck with fakeroot :(
<floppyears> I get permission denied by /etc/init.d/gdm once it tries to run stuff
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: does it work now? gdm is running
<Damjan2> oliver_g, no
<floppyears> soundray: well, I just want to be able to restart gdm without having to type in a passwd
<The_Entropy> floppyears, this is potentially dangerous(though probably less so than getting sudo to work without a pass) but you could install gdm as setuid root
<Damjan2> oliver_g, the x crashed
<Damjan2> oliver_g, wait to fix it
<The_Entropy> floppyears, or better, write a small script that restarts gdm and install it as setuid root
<volantares> howdy
<soundray> floppyears: does Ctrl-Alt-Backspace not work for you?
<bobby_> Is there anyway I can see the history of added packages ? ( added using apt-get or synaptic ) PLS?
<Zorlin> The_Entropy: I have no idea.
<floppyears> soundray: I'm using a remote to restart gdm, I have no keyboard connected to this machine
<Zorlin> soundray: GDM is nice when you actually have an Xserver?
<floppyears> The_Entropy: I know I can change permissions and use setsuid to do what I want, but I'm trying to use sudo
<The_Entropy> floppyears, then as I said, just write a script that does it then chown root <script> then chmod +s(or +S, I forget) <script>
<floppyears> so I'm trying to make it so that "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" doesn't ask me for a passwd
<floppyears> but I've failed with sudo :(
<naknomik> can I mount an FTP server folder using autofs?
<soundray> floppyears: you could run a loop as root that checks for a user-writable file, and restarts gdm when it finds it.
<HealthyElijah> What is the max number of users you have ever seen in this channel? Everyone
<floppyears> I think I'll go with The_Entropy 's suggestion of writing a script and giving it setsuid permissions
<soundray> HealthyElijah: around 1400. Please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ElGruntox> I need some help getting my sound to work. Ive got the module installed (intel8x0 for my onboard realtek) yet nothing is detecting it and I still cant hear anything :(
<usser> naknomik: seems that u cant
* SuPeRhOmEm is away: out.. [+lp]  (XChat/2.8.0)
<INTit> ok im trying to install java runtime environment from synaptic but im getting "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<INTit> any ideas ?
<tsukasa> is there any software to do shit on voice commands
<tsukasa> and if so how well does it work
<soundray> !language | tsukasa
<ubotu> tsukasa: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HealthyElijah> soundray: Thanks
<INTit> sun-java6-bin:
<INTit>  Depends: sun-java6-jre but it is not going to be installed
<INTit>  Depends: unixodbc  but it is not installable
<INTit>  Depends: libstdc++5  but it is not installable
<acidchild> apt-get em!
<PeterPowell> w00t
<_0xf> i cant belive this shit
<PeterPowell> installed server edition <3
<_0xf> i cant get my god damn wifi to work
<_0xf> can anyone give me a tutorial that actually works
<PeterPowell> just waiting for desktop edition on mac :s
<soundray> !language | _0xf
<ubotu> _0xf: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<acidchild> wtf.
<INTit> i tried apt-get
<INTit> i get similar errors
<Creed> I have a Crystal 4237b Audio device in my server and hwinfo says its currently disabled, how would I enable it?
<tsukasa> !shitisntabadword | soundray
<tsukasa> =P
<acidchild> :P
<stdin> tsukasa: stop that
<ElGruntox> _0xf whats your card
<_0xf> can anyone help me please
<soundray> INTit: do a 'sudo apt-get -f install' and pastebin the output pls (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<_0xf> dlink wua 1340
<ElGruntox> and have you tried ndiswrapper?
<vecna> why is ubuntu package spcifying
<vecna> <vecna> that freenode is Ubuntu servers!
<vecna> <vecna> there are probably not powered by ubuntu
<vecna> <vecna> linux is free!
<acidchild> _0xf: chipset?
<soundray> tsukasa: it is here.
<acidchild> whats /sbin/lspci
<_0xf> i need someone to maybe walk me through it
<acidchild> say for it?
<tsukasa> soundray, maybe you guys should reconsider it then
<acidchild> no, thats why google is there.
<pqnet> Hi!
<acidchild> we can 'help' though.
<soundray> tsukasa: there is no "we guys"
<tsukasa> anyways is there some software to run command via voice
<pqnet> there's someone who can help me?
<tsukasa> soundray, the admins of the chanel
<acidchild> tsukasa: i saw something like that a while ago
<_0xf> chipset rt2500
<tsukasa> acid-trip, oh yeah? whats it called
<acidchild> freshmeat it.
<soundray> tsukasa: you can join #ubuntu-ops and suggest it there.
<acidchild> hah i aint acid-trip
<acidchild> what a insult j/k
* acidchild kicks acid-trip in the nuts
<_0xf> i installed rt25USb -src
<ElGruntox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/D-Link_WUA-1340 _0xf
<ElGruntox> try that?
<SpiffyBalak> there goes dinner
<soundray> !ops | acidchild inappropriate
<ubotu> acidchild inappropriate: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<ivanneto> I'm logged via ssh to a machine. Is there any way I can see how much traffic is going through the network? I wanna know if the network traffic is high or not. BTW, I do not have root privileges.
<acidchild> soundray: O_o
<_0xf> ElGruntox yes dont work
<stdin> ok, back on topic please
<_0xf> i can see the network on wicd but cant connect
<superpenguin> _0xf: What are you trying to do?
<INTit> soundray - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39787/
<ElGruntox> _0xf do you have the windows drivers for the card?
<usser> tsukasa: cvoicecontrol
<_0xf> im trying to get online
<acidchild> _0xf: sure it will, what makes your wifi card any diffrent to the 1000's of people who get it working in linux?
<_0xf> with my dlink wua 1340 usb wirless
<_0xf> its not connecting
<_0xf> i can see my network
<_0xf> i enter my pass
<_0xf> and it wont connect
<superpenguin> _0xf: Gutsy or Feisty?
<acidchild>  lsusb -vv ?
<soundray> INTit: please stop all instances of synaptic, aptitude or other package managers and do the same again.
<ElGruntox> I need some help getting my sound to work. Ive got the module installed (intel8x0 for my onboard realtek) yet nothing is detecting it and I still cant hear anything
<acidchild> pkill -9 dpkg :)
<ElGruntox> please halp
<pqnet> i have some problems with gnome menu... all applications are gone! and admin tools too! I think it happened after some gutsy package update. If someone knows what this is about, or want to help me discover it please tell me
<acidchild> ElGruntox: is your mixes turned up
<ElGruntox> yes
<acidchild> tryed alsaconfig?
<_0xf> ubunt 6.10
<ElGruntox> alsaconfig doesnt work
<acidchild> O_o
<aguitel> ElGruntox: or is intel or realtek
<acidchild> missing the module then.
<soundray> _0xf: you need to disable network manager, get the CVS legacy driver from serialmonkey, compile that and replace the existing rt2570.ko (or other name of driver) with the compiled one.
<ElGruntox> its realtek
<ElGruntox> but it uses the same drivers
<ElGruntox> er module
<cyph3x> exit
<cyph3x> doh
<_0xf> soundray ; i cant find network-manager
<aguitel> ElGruntox: type lspci
<ElGruntox> it shows up
<D4N`> ok
<ElGruntox> and is detected
<INTit> sunray - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39790/
<INTit> soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39790/
<ElGruntox> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<Hammy> Hey
<acidchild> Same as my sound card.
<acidchild> works fine for me :P
<ElGruntox> mines onboard
<ElGruntox> and being gay
<volantares> that's not an intel or realtek
<soundray> _0xf: the package you need to remove is called network-manager
<acidchild> mine too
<ElGruntox> and not working
<oliver_g_> Damjan2: you still there? :-)
<ElGruntox> volantares, it is realtek onboard
<acidchild> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)
<ElGruntox> I looked it up on my motherboards site
<ElGruntox> its realtek
<acidchild> erm a lil diffrent.
<ElGruntox> yeah you have nforce3
<soundray> INTit: which command was it that gave you that error above?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Kazero> Does anyone know a command that returns only the size of a specified file in either bytes or kilobytes?
<Hammy> Um if i install the Beta Version of Ubuntu 7.10 what happens when it comes out?
<_0xf> soundray; cant find
<ElGruntox> and I really want some sound
<volantares> it blows up
<acidchild> Hammy: update? :D
<Hammy> does it automatically update to the new one?
<stdin> Hammy: yeah
<Hammy> ok thanks!!!
<soundray> Hammy: you can upgrade to the released version. More gutsy questions? Go to #ubuntu+1 pls
<Hammy> im doing that right now
<Hammy> ok thanks
<INTit> soundray - marking sun java runtime environment for install in synaptic package manager
<_0xf> sudo apg-get remove network-manger ; cant find
<pqnet> there's someone who can help me with gnome menu??
<tico1> hello
<soundray> _0xf: the command is name apt-get
<The_Entropy> hello tico1
<jrib> !someone | pqnet
<ubotu> pqnet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_0xf> i have that
<soundray> _0xf: and the package is called network-manager
<_0xf> i cant find it
<_0xf> its not there man
<aguitel> stdin: i downloading 3 iso images for diferents ubuntu releases ,can i burn all at one dvdrw ?
<jessica> help please, i need to figure out how to add 'acpi=nocapi' to my boot menu. I know how to get to my boot menu but I dont know where to add this line
<tico1> The_Entropy: how are u doing?
<soundray> _0xf: it will be, if you spell it correctly.
<_0xf> no
<_0xf> its no
<The_Entropy> tico1, pretty good, you?
<_0xf> t
<erUSUL> !boot | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<stdin> aguitel: I don't think so, not sure
<_0xf> i spelt it correctly
<tico1> The_Entropy: very well thanks
<ElGruntox> now aplay -l isnt detecting my sound card
<ElGruntox> ugh
<Creed> jessica, usually it goes at the end of the kernel line.
<_0xf> sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<soundray> _0xf: then you don't have a standard ubuntu installation
<ElGruntox> I guess ill try a reboot
<_0xf> i have
<erUSUL> jessica: basically on the "kernel" line of the stanzas in the menu.lst file after the other options like splash quiet etc
<Creed> jessica, EXAMPLE: kernel    /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash acpi=noacpi
<soundray> _0xf: just continue with the instructions and compile the driver.
<_0xf> ubuntu ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386
<jport> I'm using 6.10 and i get no audio when using amarok so i found out i need libxine-extracodecs installed, but i keep getting dependancy issues with libxine-main1 and libxine1
<_0xf> ubuntu ubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386
<pqnet> jrib I asked the question: my menu is gone, no application entries are shown, and I don't know what it is about
<pqnet> I need someone who knows how gnome menu works to help me debug that issue
<tico1> someone know how to change the color of the letters of the menu ? also the time ???????????
<jrib> pqnet: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<pqnet> ty
<INTit> any ideas sunray ?
<Creed> Aha! I love alsa...finally got sound working :)
<The_Entropy> tico1, by time do you mean the system time? like the clock?
<_0xf> soundray ; make make isntall?
<soundray> _0xf: did you get the serialmonkey driver?
<jport> so if i try to install libxine-extra codecs it tells me Depends: libxine-main1 but is not installable .. anyone know how to resolve this ?
<_0xf> yes
<_0xf> i got the rt73usb
<_0xf> CVS hourly tarball: rt73-CVS
<jessica> Creed: I think mine looks like this right now:: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=04749e17-aeda-40d2-923f-ab4257bd4095 ro quiet splash :: do I just add acpi=noacpi right after the splash ??
<Creed> jessica, correct.
<jessica> Creed: thanks ill try it
<tico1> The_Entropy: ok i want to use the panel in black color, but if i use black i can't see the time aplications, places, etc. because they use by default black color
<Creed> jessica, anytime!
<soundray> _0xf: I recommend that you don't 'make install'. Just 'make' and copy the new rt73usb.ko to the location of the old one (find with 'locate rt73.ko | grep $(uname -r)')
<The_Entropy> tico1, I see but I have no idea how to do tha
<The_Entropy> that*
<tico1> The_Entropy: no problem thanks, by the way where are u from?
<GuHHH> is gforce fx5500 nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<_0xf> soundray that locate cmd puts me at       > curser
<The_Entropy> tico1, why do you ask?
<soundray> _0xf: don't copy the quote marks
<_0xf> locate rt73.ko | grep $(uname -r)')
<soundray> _0xf: and note, I probably haven't used the correct name for the module
<_0xf> Module r773.ko built successfully
<_0xf> ***
<_0xf> on sudo make
<soundray> _0xf: locate rt73.ko | grep $(uname -r)
<jessica> ok guys, i need some help, my wireless is not working and I don't know how to fix it
<jessica> I have an acer aspire 3000 laptop
<jessica> and i just installed linux for the first time
<PeterPowell> ok
<_0xf> nothign came up
<_0xf> soundray
<_0xf> just went to next line
<_0xf> on locate rt73.ko | grep (uname -r)
<PeterPowell> im putting a gui on top of server edition
<PeterPowell> i ran: sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core gnome
<dissection> How do I increase/reduce my screen's brightness?
<soundray> _0xf: what do you get from a 'uname -a'?
<PeterPowell> its asking me for my cd loads of times
<PeterPowell> should i just press enter>
<Steven_Office> jessica, weclome
<Dr_willis> PeterPowell,  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<PeterPowell> hm
<PeterPowell> ok
<jessica> Steven_Office: thanks but i might be leaving as fast as I came if I cant get my wireless running :(
<a_Christin> how
<a_Christin> can
<a_Christin> instal
<liberum> My NTFS drives doesn't mount automatically anymore... i can mount then manually, and /etc/fstab seems to be correct. All I can remember doing is filling the EXT3-drive with ubuntu on it to 100 % once, X wouldn't start. But i fixed it.
<a_Christin> automatix ?
<MrObvious> !enter | a_Christin
<ubotu> a_Christin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> !automatic | a_Christin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !automatix | a_Christin
<ubotu> a_Christin: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<naknomik> Is there a program to syncrhonize ftp server with local folder? sitecopy doesn't work
<_0xf> Linux yngone-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 smp friday oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNULINUX
<Steven_Office> jessica, what card do you have in your laptop?
<_0xf> soundray
<soundray> _0xf: okay
<Mumphry> ughh
<The_Entropy> jessica, google says that you might want to install ndiswrapper for wireless to work
<Mumphry> still no sound
<jessica> Steven_Office: humm I sm not sure
<Steven_Office> ubuntu is frendly hoe the most part
<jessica> The_Entropy: where do I get a ndiswrapper
<MrObvious> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Mumphry> Can someone please help me get my sound to work
<The_Entropy> open up a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<_0xf> soundray any ideas
<erUSUL> !sound | Mumphry
<ubotu> Mumphry: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<soundray> _0xf: patience
<Mumphry> I have alraedy followed that
<Steven_Office> jessica, post the make mmodel# and I will look it up
<_0xf> ty
<Mumphry> all of it
<erUSUL> !wifi | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johnson> is it safe to use Beryl with an integrated graphics card
<Mumphry> so yeah I need some help
<MrObvious> Johnson: What kind of GPU?
<Johnson> !Beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<The_Entropy> jessica, <The_Entropy> open up a terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<jessica> Steven_Office: it is an acer aspire 3000
<Johnson> intel 915 or w/e
<jessica> The_Entropy: ok
<diablos_raven> favor
<kobolog> any ideas on why doing 'sudo gconftool-2 -s --type string /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default usr/bin/compiz' resets every restart?
<MrObvious> Johnson: Hmm, try it and see. If it doesn't work you can always uninstall it I say.
<soundray> _0xf: 'cp rt73.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/ ; sudo depmod -a'
<MrObvious> Johnson: I'm worried about it not being enough.
<Johnson> but it wouldn't like break my ubuntu. right MrObvious.
<MrObvious> Johnson: Nope.
<Johnson> i could always just uninstall correct?
<Johnson> ok
<MrObvious> Johnson: Exactly.
<soundray> _0xf: you haven't kept your distribution up to date. There have been a couple of kernel updates
<_0xf> i just downloaded the dvd
<_0xf> today
<jessica>  The_Entropy: it says it couldn't find the package
<_0xf> and installed
<_0xf> just need to get online
<soundray> _0xf: when you update them, you're going to have to repeat the compile-install procedure.
<_0xf> which
<soundray> _0xf: why didn't you go for the latest stable release?
<MrObvious> jessica: You'll need network access. Try plugging in an Ethernet cable to your laptop.
<The_Entropy> jessica, do a "sudo apt-get update" then try again
<jessica> The_Entropy: k
<Mumphry> so yeah can anyone help me with my sound?
<jessica> MrObvious: I am on the laptop right now with ethernet
<MrObvious> jessica: Okay great.
<PeterPowell> <Dr_willis> PeterPowell,  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<MrObvious> !info ndiswrapper
<PeterPowell> i opened it via sudo nano sources.list and commented out the cd source
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<PeterPowell> correct?
<_0xf> that cmd says permission denied soundray
<MrObvious> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Common scripts required to use the utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<_0xf> i thought it was but i dont have anymore dvds so this is what im stuck with
<soundray> _0xf: I forgot 'sudo'
<_0xf> ok
<_0xf> ok now what
<savetheWorld> Kazero: did u solave your csh/bash issue?
<_0xf> it worked
<jessejazza> Mumphry: is it sound for streaming videos you're after? Just solved it on my machine
<soundray> _0xf: did you do the sudo depmod -a ?
<Mumphry> no its just sound
<Mumphry> for everything
<The_Entropy> <ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas | then how come I have it?
<_0xf> yeah
<_0xf> it put me back to next line
<liberum> My NTFS drives doesn't mount automatically anymore... i can mount then manually, and /etc/fstab seems to be correct. All I can remember doing is filling the EXT3-drive with ubuntu on it to 100 % once, X wouldn't start. But i fixed it.
<jessica> The_Entropy: k I got the wrapper, how do I use it?
<Mumphry> For some reason my onboard sound isnt getting detected when I type aplay -l
<Mumphry> yet everything is installed right
<phasegen> anyone good with wine?
<PeterPowell> phasegen: red or white wine
<PeterPowell> ;)
<Mumphry> so im stumped
<MrObvious> liberum: Do you use NTFS-3G?
<_0xf> yngone@yngone-desktop;~/desktop/rt73-cvs-2007100600/modules$
<phasegen> blush
<_0xf> just sitting at next line
<MrObvious> jessica: Read the link ubotu gives you next about it:
<MrObvious> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jessejazza> have you installed gstreamer? That will give you sound! Video is more hard
<liberum> MrObvious: I guess so.. how can i be really sure?
<zengen> Can someone tell me what 'noapic nolapic irqpoll' does when added to grub boot parameters.  I found it for a shutdown problem I'm having with my wireless.
<Mumphry> gstreamer?
<Mumphry> ill try
<MrObvious> liberum: Did you have writing capabilities on your NTFS drives or read only?
<jessica> is there a way I can find out what wireless card I have through the command line?
<brobostigon> lspci lsusb
<_0xf> soundray ?
<MrObvious> jessica: Try lspci and look for it there. Don't paste the output here but copy/paste it to a pastebin service then give us the resulting URL.
<jessejazza> go to synaptic - search for gstreamer, install. problem solved i'd reckon
<soundray> _0xf: time to reboot now. See if you get a wireless interface. Configure it via System-Administration-Networking
<Mumphry> hopefully
<Steven_Office> jessica, there are a few WIFI cards acer used there for the best thing to do is turn over the laptop there will be a cover with 2 screews take it off and you will see a card with 2 wire's hook on it, that would be the card on it will have card type or just #'s right it all down
<soundray> _0xf: and have some patience on IRC. I'm doing more than one thing at a time.
<jessejazza> let me know how you get on
<_0xf> thank u sir ill be rebooting right now
<liberum> MrObvious: I had write capabiliteis yes
<phasegen> I'm trying to figure out how to pass options  for the executable file
<soundray> jessica: probably. Is it built-in?
<Steven_Office> soundray, good ? oops
<MrObvious> liberum: Okay then you probably uncleanly shut down. I've had this happen before. I'll have to google forcing it to mount.
<Inox> Hi
<TheDiff> hey there
<jessica> humm I am not sure, I think this is it
<TheDiff> i have a lirc question
<jessica> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.                                   11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Inox> how can I install a restricted driver for my nvidia card?
<liberum> MrObvious: Please do so :) I don't know what to search for. Thanks!
<TheDiff> possibly an interrupt question in general
<TheDiff> it seems that input from the remote is being buffered
<Inox> I mean to enable it
<soundray> !nvidia > Inox, please read the private message from ubotu
<jessica> it matches one of the names on the wifidocs website
<TheDiff> such that i have to hit a button twice to get the signal to show up
<Inox> it says it can't be enabled
<MrObvious> liberum:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/SimpleDrive -o force
<soundray> jessica: that's the one -- it's a troublemaker, unfortunately
<MrObvious> liberum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3439165
<kobolog> i have my /desktop/.../window_manager/default resetting to "" every boot, what could be the matter?
<MrObvious> jessica: Please stop.
<liberum> MrObvious: Will it mount automatically after that too?
<MrObvious> jessica: We told you the wrong way to install it. I have a 4318 too and used a different method.
<_0xf> soundray there is wireless connection
<MrObvious> liberum: No clue.
<_0xf> i gotta set it up
<_0xf> it says
<Steven_Office> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318, the last time I used Broadcom I have had to use Ndsrapper can anyone conferm this.
<jessica> MrObvious: humm, ok, whats a good method ?
<Steven_Office> my damn typing sucks today
<liberum> MrObvious: Thanks :)
<MrObvious> Steven_Office: I have a 4318 and use fwcutter.
<MrObvious> jessica: I need to do some researching.
<jessica> MrObvious: I just want it working
<rexy_> Steven_Office: i believe that's still the case
<MrObvious> jessica: I understand.
<_0xf> soundray is there a way to get it to scan for the network
<prayer_> hi
<jessica> MrObvious: ok thanks :)
<MrObvious> YW jessica
<speart> hello
<rexy_> Steven_Office: there's a list on the ubuntu wiki which hardware is supported
<soundray> _0xf: on the commandline, enter 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' (replace your interface name if it's not wlan0)
<Johnson_> MrObvious: i downloaded beryl, and found the settings, and its theme manager, b ut i dont know where i turn it on from
<Steven_Office> jessica, ok there you go lets see If I can find you a simple how to on ndswrapper
<speart> how stable is Gutsy right now, can I install it right now?
<jessica> Steven_Office: k
<rexy_> speart it's not stable
<MrObvious> Johnson_: You have to enable desktop effects.
<MrObvious> Steven_Office: No please don't.
<Inox> My mistake, I said to install nvidia driver, but I have it already installed, I mean to enable it because it is restricted driver, when I go to restricted drivers manager, and try to enable it, it says it can't be enabled, should I stop gdm before?
<speart> few months ago it was very unstable, it even crashed
<The_Entropy> Johnson_, Alt+f2 then type in "beryl-manager"
<prayer_> dont like these effects...openbox/gnome is much better
<Steven_Office> MrObvious, ?
<speart> do you say that 12 days will resolve all issues?
<MrObvious> Steven_Office: I've done this myself and use fwcutter and know that it works. I just need to spend a few minutes using the search tool on the forums. ndiswrapper won't work as well.
<rexy_> speart: it still might, it's beta software, dont use it if you dont know how to fix it
<liberum> MrObvious: Aaah! It seems like a unclean windows shutdown can f*ck things up... that's something logical.... i try booting windows and making a checkdisk
<MrObvious> liberum: No, just reboot Winblows twice.
<soundray> speart: ask in #ubuntu+1
<_0xf> ok soundray it worked. i see my network
<_0xf> how do i connect to it
<soundray> _0xf: System-Administration-Networking
<Steven_Office> MrObvious, ok I have not used this so I will return to work and let you take over
<soundray> _0xf: is it encrypted?
<Inox> How can I enable a restricted driver from terminal?
<_0xf> yeah
<MrObvious> Steven_Office: Thank you very much. I'm sorry I had to yell at you but I needed to make sure the right advice was given.
<_0xf> WEP
<soundray> _0xf: then it should be straightforward.
<Steven_Office> MrObvious, no problem
<_0xf> its not conencting
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble with gedit when using gksudo?
<The_Entropy> MrObvious, sorry for suggesting ndiswrapper btw :)
<The_Entropy> lufis, what kinda of trouble?
<Inox> How can I enable a restricted driver from terminal?
<MrObvious> jessica: This method will only give you 11 Mbps but at least encryption will work too.
<MrObvious> The_Entropy: It's okay.
<lufis> The_Entropy: it freezes, won't respond
<EddieMty> Inox: I think this is not the right way, but one the nvidia drivers are installed, you can enable them editing the xorg.conf file
<MrObvious> Ndiswrapper will give you 54M but it's more buggy and doesn't always work.
<The_Entropy> lufis, never seen that before =\
<jessica> MrObvious: hummm, I dont use encryption right now
<_0xf> soundray wont connect
<Mumphry> jessejazza,
<lufis> The_Entropy: me either :P not until now
<Mumphry> it still doesnt work
<soundray> _0xf: what did I say about patience?
<AlanBShepard70> Can someone help get an nvidia geforce4 mx400 video card to work with feisty? I can't get my computer to finish booting when I'm using the card. With dapper I would get not synching kernel panic now it just loops something on the screen to fast to read
<MrObvious> jessica: Yeah but this will let you use it if needed.
<Inox> EddieMty, Ok, do you know what should I do in xorg.conf?
<EddieMty> inox: mine is as follows:
<EddieMty> Section "Device"
<EddieMty>         Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] "
<EddieMty>         Driver          "nvidia"
<EddieMty>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<The_Entropy> lufis, run it from terminal, is there any output before it crashes/freezes/fucks up ?
<Inox> thanks
<soundray> _0xf: I can't advise about WEP. It's usually straightforward, but perhaps ask MrObvious
<lufis> The_Entropy: none, it doesn't output anything. i have to killall it
<PeterPowell> ugh
<soundray> !language | The_Entropy
<ubotu> The_Entropy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Inox> cd /etc
<PeterPowell> getting a kernel panic on startup :|
<jessica> MrObvious: ok
<EddieMty> once you install the nvidia drivers, there is also a script you can use to install them
<jessica> MrObvious: so long as it works
<MrObvious> jessica: Download this please: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<The_Entropy> soundray, >_>
<MrObvious> jessica: Try putting it in your Desktop folder or somewhere easy to find.
<PeterPowell> "init has generated signal 4 but has no handler for it"
<rexy_> PeterPowell: soothing words didnt help :)? did you change anything before rebooting?
<PeterPowell> "kernel panic: noy syncing: attempting to kill init!"
<EddieMty> inox: the Driver line is the one you shoud be changing
<PeterPowell> rexy_: yes
<PeterPowell> i installed it
<MrObvious> soundray: I heard my name!!!!!!!!!
<EddieMty> inox: it usually uses "nv" for a dummy driver for nvidia
<Kazero> savetheWorld: Sorry, just saw your message to me. No, im still struggeling along trying to figure out my csh problem
<Mumphry> Can someone please help me get my damn sound to work? :(
<rexy_> PeterPowell: you installed feisty?
<MrObvious> Mumphry: Be specific and maybe someone will know.
<jessica> MrObvious: k its on my desktop
<soundray> MrObvious: I got _0xf through a serialmonkey driver installation, but can't continue helping him, as he seems to have a WEP issue.
<_0xf> MrObvious; can u help me with trying to install dlink wua 1340 on ubuntu. nothing is working
<savetheWorld> Kazero: you can keep the bash script inside the csh in a "here document"
<_0xf> i cant see the network,  just cant connect
<MrObvious> jessica: Okay do the following: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<_0xf> can see the network*
<savetheWorld> Kazero: step into #3linux
<MrObvious> _0xf: You can see the network you mean? Hmm I'm only an expert with bcm43xx cards.
<EddieMty> inox: to prove if the driver is loaded, you'll need to restart the X environment
<Kazero> savetheWorld: Good idea, and I would look it up and use it, but I think its a bit much for this assignment
<ConstyXIV> Mumphry: poke your ears out.  then it won't matter if your sound works :)
<Inox> that line is exactly as yours
<Inox> but it's still disabled
<_0xf> yeah i can see the network
<jessica> MrObvious: I click yes to fetch and extract firmware?
<EddieMty> inox: how do you know it is disabled?
<_0xf> but when i put in the ssid and stuff it just times out
<_0xf> wont connect
<MrObvious> jessica: No I just had you download it.
<Inox> because the restricted driver manager says so, and my screen resolution is not right
<DenysLins> somebody can help me please
<EddieMty> inox: when X starts, it should show the NVidia logo
<javaJake> DenysLins, what's going on?
<jessica> MrObvious: after I ran that command it asked me if I wanted to fetch and extract firmware
<Inox> OK
<MrObvious> jessica: I'll need you to post the options for fwcutter to a pastebin in a minute because I'm on a Winblows computer at work and don't remember the options.
<Inox> I hope
<Inox> thanks
<MrObvious> jessica: Say no.
<DenysLins> i need instal a second nic
<jessica> MrObvious: ok
<javaJake> DenysLins, ok
<EddieMty> inox: be warned that if the driver is not installed, X _won't_ start
* acid-trip anally rapes acidchild 
<javaJake> DenysLins, wireless/wired?
<DenysLins> jwired
<MrObvious> jessica: Do you know how to use a pastebin?
<DenysLins> wired
<jessica> yes
<javaJake> DenysLins, ethernet I assume?
<DenysLins> jy
<MrObvious> _0xf: Sorry I can't be more help :(. You might try the Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org
<TheDiff> anyone have any experience with lirc?
<javaJake> DenysLins, OK, what's the issue?
<MrObvious> _0xf: Try this subforum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=136
<jessica> MrObvious: I am getting some errors, here is the pastebin
<jessica> http://pastebin.com/m52c69455
<jessica> MrObvious: http://pastebin.com/m52c69455
<Inox> Why if I installed 7.10, the update manager is still upgrading Ubuntu?
<javaJake> this.getClass() then... lemme try that
<DenysLins> i buy a DLINK DFE-520tx
<MrObvious> jessica: Looks okay still. Now do me a favor and type bcm43xx-fwcutter at a terminal and paste it to the pastebin.
<javaJake> Oops. Wrong channel. XD
<EddieMty> inox: is the nvidia driver working?
<MrObvious> DenysLins: Is that a DSL network adapter?
<DenysLins> yes
<Inox> nope I haven't tried because Ubuntu is upgrading
<EddieMty> inox: ok
<MrObvious> DenysLins: It won't work with Linux. You'll need to invest in wireless or something.
<soundray> _0xf: can you disable WEP on your router just for testing?
<MrObvious> DenysLins: I've been there and done that.
<jeroen_> hey peepz
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Hey!
<jeroen_> could you guys help me out getting the wifi to work on my laptop?
<javaJake> DenysLins, looks like you get a crash, correct?
<Inox> but the weird thing is that i installed 7.10 and I thought that after that is not necessary to upgrade
<javaJake> DenysLins, kernel crash?
<MrObvious> DenysLins: Your only hope is if they have Linux compatable HPNA 2.0 cards.
<EddieMty> inox: it is upgrading because the distributions are not static
<EddieMty> inox: the packages are upgraded continuously
<PeterPowell> <rexy_> PeterPowell: you installed feisty?
<jeroen_> I just installed Ubuntu :)
<PeterPowell> i installed "ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc"
<Inox> yes, but it use to update not to upgrade
<javaJake> jeroen_, the more info, the better. There are a gazillion wifi cards in a gazillion laptops, if you know what I mean. :)
<DenysLins> but it is compatible
<Inox> but probably is normal
<jessica> MrObvious: here http://pastebin.com/m3ee3ebc1
<DenysLins> have a drive in cd
<jeroen_> I have a broadcom 4318 wifi card
<MrObvious> DenysLins: If I were you I would hook up a wireless router from Buffalo for 20 bucks and make sure it supports DD-WRT (http://www.dd-wrt.com) and buy a wireless adapter.
<MrObvious> jessica: Thanks.
<bobby_> Is there anyway I can see the history of added packages ? ( added using apt-get or synaptic ) PLS?
<superpenguin> _0xf: lspci|grep Ethernet
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Okay. I'm helping jessica with this too.
<jeroen_> and I have WPA on my wifi network
<DenysLins> i have a adsl concection
<Inox> last time ubuntu upgraded on my computer it didn't start again
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Download this please: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<DenysLins> the moden is routed
<Zenerek> I burned a copy of a movie onto a dvd but the sound is real low and you have raise up sound to hear it well, also there seems to be some blotch like pixel stuff going on...hard to explain but not really noticeable, i burned it at 1x on dao mode, any ideas why the sound or  other thing happened?
<MrObvious> DenysLins: I know. Just run a DMZ to the router you'll buy. Get either a Buffalo or I use a Linksys WRT54G. But the Buffalo is much cheaper.
<Inox> I think because the videocard
<jeroen_> Ok then what?
<_0xf> wow
<jeroen_> I just downloaded it
<_0xf> i cant believe this
<MrObvious> jeroen_: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter and say no to downloading firmware.
<jeroen_> now what?
<javaJake> DenysLins, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsDlink
<DenysLins> on moment
<javaJake> DenysLins, according to that page, it is compatible with 6.10...
<Inox> so I decided to burn the 7.10 iso and try that way and it works, but now it's upgrading again, and that's why I'm worried
<javaJake> DenysLins, http://www.compatdb.org/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=178063
<DenysLins> i use the 7.04
<javaJake> DenysLins, according to that page, it does NOT work under 7.04. :(
<jeroen_> Ok so just did that
<superpenguin> _0xf: What happened?
<javaJake> DenysLins, research still in progress
<jeroen_> what's next? I said NO to downloading the firmware
<DenysLins> javaJake: Ok man
<MrObvious> jessica: cd ~/Desktop && sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter (the filename I had you download ending in .o)
<_0xf> Dlink wua 1340 wont work with ubuntu i guess
<PeterPowell> meh screw it
<jeroen_> uhm MrObvious....I just did the sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter command
<MrObvious> jeroen_: cd ~/Desktop && sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter (the filename I had you download ending in .o)
<_0xf> so im gonna have to reinstall windwos
<PeterPowell> i will stick to putting osx on mac
<PeterPowell> :|
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Sorry I'm multitasking. :\
<_0xf> waisted the morning installin this sdhit
<jeroen_> hehehe
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Only cd ~/directory/to/file/you/downloaded
<superpenguin> craigslist.org
<superpenguin> dang, wrong keyboard
<jessica>  MrObvious: k 1 sec
<MrObvious> javaJake: It won't work on Linux, I had one card myself like that and had to go to wi-fi.
<EddieMty> going to reboot ...
<dbft>  hey, anyone know of a way to route a video as if it was a webcam (so it can be picked up by aMSN or Flash or something) and/or the same question for sound and mic
<MrObvious> DenysLins: Do you understand what I'm saying about buying a wireless router?
<_0xf> i cant belive dlink wiresless usb wont work
<_0xf> with ubuntu
<javaJake> MrObvious, DenysLins, yea, it looks like you'll have to drop back to 6.10 to get it to work, if at all
<_0xf> thats hurtin
<DenysLins> MrObvious: yes man
<jeroen_> ok ok
<superpenguin> _0xf: So you have a dlink wireless card that connects via usb?
<MrObvious> DenysLins: Okay. If you have any questions I usually idle this room so you can PM me or whatever.
<jeroen_> now I get a whole bunch of files
<jeroen_> on my desktop
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Hmm now I forget what to do.
<The_Entropy> _0xf, lots of things won't work with linux due to lack of drivers =\
<MrObvious> jessica: Did you get it?
<jessica> MrObvious: k i did that
<DenysLins> can i back to 6.10 without unisntall all
<javaJake> DenysLins, I recommend you report this as a bug, however, before giving up on 7.04. It just looks like this card doesn't have a lot of attention, but a call to the Ubuntu developers may help you out
<javaJake> DenysLins, No
<MrObvious> jessica: You got a bunch of files?
<jeroen_> I just did the sudo fw-cutter wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o thing
<_0xf> what about if i install wine
<_0xf> and grab the drivers
<jessica> yes
<MrObvious> javaJake: Just get him to 6.10 then :)
<rexy_> nogo _0xf
<jessica> MrObvious: yes
<_0xf> why
<jeroen_> now I got a whole buch of files on my uhm desktop
<jessica> same
<javaJake> MrObvious, I just recommended he try reporting this as a bug first, since it appears the kernel crashes when attempting to load the card.
<savetheWorld> Kazero: soryy - was in another channel for a moment.
<superpenguin> _0xf: I don't know if ndiswrapper works with usb cards, nut you can look in to it
<MrObvious> jeroen_: jessica: Let me find the guide to install fwcutter. Give me a minute please.
<jeroen_> yeah
<MrObvious> javaJake: Okay thanks!
<jeroen_> ok
<jessica> MrObvious: k
<riotkittie> _0xf: g122?
<javaJake> MrObvious, hopefully the devs will know how to debug this. ;)
<rexy_> wine doesnt emulate such things
<_0xf> g122?
<riotkittie> _0xf: or some other model???
<MrObvious> DenysLins: If you get it to work let me know please!
<jeroen_> I had it yesterday....but then I was in windows
<DenysLins> ok
<The_Entropy> _0xf, wine runs in user space, not kernel, it can't make drivers work
<DenysLins> no problem
<riotkittie> wait. was it not you who was complaining about dlink wireless/usb? ;P
<javaJake> DenysLins, if you do create a bug report, let me know! I'll want to track its progress as well
<marko-_-> is there any program for ubuntu that is like don't know sony vegas and i mean a good video editor not someting like movie maker in windows...
<DenysLins> ok javajake
<The_Entropy> riotkittie, _0xf
<_0xf> i cant connect to my modem
<_0xf> i need the usb
<_0xf> modem to far away
<DenysLins> this nic is recognize as a vt6105 rhune iii chipset
<DenysLins> rhine
<riotkittie> _0xf: and its a dlink usb adapter??
<jeroen_> here jessica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty#head-e11c3138afb4f9fb637d8f0a6d234add934830cc
<Zenerek> 0xf: i had  an...still have an usb ethernet device for my other ubuntu box that does not have  ethernet, did not work, to avoid problems you should probably avoid usb devices of that type
<DenysLins> when i use lspci
<jeroen_> that's the guide obvious is looking fot
<jeroen_> for
<jeroen_> that's what we need jes
<jessica> jeroen_: k ill check it out
<jeroen_> :D
<MrObvious> jeroen_: jessica: Try modprobe bcm43xx and see if the wireless manager.
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Thanks for that.
<jeroen_> ok
<superpenguin> _0xf: Your modem distance maybe your sole problem
<riotkittie> Zenerek: dont say that. plenty of us have working usb adapters, and for many of us, avoiding them is not an option :P
<javaJake> DenysLins, very interesting....
<MrObvious> jessica: jeroen_: That will give you wi-fi at .b speeds but you'll have full encryption
<DenysLins> javaJake:  it's link
<jessica> MrObvious: well if it works im happy
<floitting> hello. I plugged a dvd drive in usb during im running xubuntu. which command to "mount" or awake it ?
<DenysLins> but dont navigate
<MrObvious> jessica: It works for me so I'm happy.
<javaJake> DenysLins, hmmm, yep. Soudns like a driver issue
<DenysLins> yes
<jeroen_> I get ethX      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<javaJake> DenysLins, I still say you need to report it as a bug.
<brobostigon> lsusb. then mount
<riotkittie> can someone tell me which model usb adapter that dude has?  or more importantly the chipset?
<MrObvious> jeroen_: jessica: If it works but when you reboot it doesn't, just simply do a modprobe bcm43xx. Make sure you leave the files on your desktop.
* riotkittie dies
<DenysLins> when a try compile the drive
<rexy_> not a clue riotkittie
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Does the network manager see it? It's on the taskbar thingy.
<DenysLins> show erros
<jessica> MrObvious: will this be fixed in gusty
<floitting> ok
<rexy_> lsusb doesnt say anything?
<javaJake> riotkittie, which dude?
<javaJake> riotkittie, :)
<_0xf> ok i connect to the modem  i have 2wire modem can anyone help me setup
<MrObvious> jessica: Possibly.
<MrObvious> _0xf: You have a 2wire and want to disable encryption?
<Zenerek> riotkittie: ok i take back then, i just heard and experienced the opposite
<geezone> Can anyone help with a good easy program on ubuntu Linux for web design for beginners.
<javaJake> DenysLins, right, I saw that online
<_0xf> i jusdt took out the usb wireless and plugged into the modem
<jessica> MrObvious: its says: ethX      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<javaJake> geezone, you mean, a WYSIWYG HTML editor?
<SuperBeast> geezone, kompozer
<MrObvious> jeroen_: jessica: Crap. We are very close. What step am I missing??????????
<riotkittie> Zenerek: they can be a [stream of obscenities] , for sure :P   but ndiswrapper <sigh> is always an option, and quite a few work better under gutsy than they do under feisty
<geezone> thanks will try both
<Creed> !codecs | Creed
<javaJake> geezone, seriously, HTML+CSS isn't that hard to learn, and you can make your sites much much better than any editor can, and faster too. IMHO, of course
<Level15> hey
<ButtonLover> hi! Can i run a MySQL database on ubuntu?
<javaJake> !media
<rexy_> ButtonLover: yep
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MrObvious> jeroen_: jessica: What does lsmod | grep bcm output?
<javaJake> XD
<Level15> i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy beta. any way in which i can tell upgrade-manager to use an http proxy?
<riotkittie> _0xf: what. type. of. usb. wireless. adapter. do. you. have? is it a dlink? if it is a dlink, which model? which chipset?
<ButtonLover> javaJake, like everything to run a mediawiki
<_0xf> nevermind i got it to work
<jessica> MrObvious: this :
<javaJake> ButtonLover, yes
<MrObvious> _0xf: YAY!
<jessica> bcm43xx               125332  0
<jessica> ieee80211softmac       31232  1 bcm43xx
<jessica> ieee80211              34760  2 bcm43xx,ieee80211softmac
<_0xf> thankyo
<ButtonLover> cool
<ButtonLover> thanks
* ButtonLover gayhugs javaJake
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Does your output match that?
<ButtonLover> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<Level15> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Zenerek> riotkittie: sheesh i'm still running dapper on all but one box...and yeah i heard of ndiswrapper
<marko-_-> is there any program for ubuntu that is like don't know sony vegas and i mean a good video editor not someting like movie maker in windows...
<MrObvious> Whoa guys calm down!
<jrib> ButtonLover: ?
<dbft>  hey, anyone know of a way to route a video as if it was a webcam (so it can be picked up by aMSN or Flash or something) and/or the same question for sound and mic
<crisp1> Oh hello! Im having a little trouble again with compiz fuzion: I cant seem to make any changes on the compiz control panel (ccsm) - all options are greyed out. Anyone had this problem or heard of it?
<MrObvious> !effects | crisp1
<ubotu> crisp1: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<riotkittie> Zenerek: ahh
<riotkittie> brb
<crisp1> will do :)
<Level15> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Level15> hmmm
<Level15> not quite what i was asking...
<javaJake> :)
<rexy_> dbft: depends on the application but yeah you can use a streaming server for a combined audio/video feed
<sg1cat> Need some newbie help with sound on a Toshiba satellite laptop.  Works when I boot the 2.6.17-10 kernel, but not when I boot the 2.6.20-16 kernel.  lspci, lsmod, and dmesg don't show any obvious errors
<jessica> MrObvious: this sucks lol I think im just gonna go back to windows.
<jrib> ButtonLover: was there a reason for that?
<minisrule192> hi
<MrObvious> jeroen_: Did your output match jessica's output?
<minisrule192> Two users walked into a bar, /quit and /exit... /exit got bored and walked out, who was left?
<MrObvious> jessica: No don't!
<MrObvious> jessica: I'm close.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.78.201.184]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<javaJake> ButtonLover, you'll want to use an Apache server, and a MySQL DB server. Then you'll need PHP4 or PHP5, and its Apache extensions.
<jessica> MrObvious: lol ok ill try a bit more
<dbft> basically i just want a video file ran as if it was a webcam (so for example it would appear as a webcam on aMSN or pidgin)
<rexy_> sg1cat: did you check it's unmuted?
<MrObvious> jessica: I just can't remember which step I need to do for it to work.
<ciprian> I've just installed the server edition of ubuntu and not been asked for the root password. is there a default one?
<sg1cat> rexy_:yeah, I walked all controls in alsamixer, no good
<rexy_> lsmod shows the drivers are loaded?
<Seveas> !root | ciprian
<javaJake> !su | ciprian
<ubotu> ciprian: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> ciprian: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<javaJake> :D
<Seveas> !-su
<ubotu> su is <alias> sudo - added by gnomefreak on 2006-08-09 22:50:33
<Level15> hey, how do i use a proxy with update-manager?
<jessica> MrObvious: :) I don't even understand the steps haha
<ciprian> thanks
<sg1cat> lsmod shows...
<rexy_> Level15: you mean another update server?
<MrObvious> jeroen__: You there?
<jeroen__> well no luck
<Level15> rexy_: no, i mean an http proxy
<MrObvious> jeroen__: Oh okay.
<javaJake> Level15, set up proxy stuff in Network Proxy, under System -> Preferences or System -> Administration
<jeroen__> can't scan
<jeroen__> can't connect
<javaJake> Level15, never done that before, but I'll bet that's what you want
<MrObvious> jeroen__: jessica: Try sudo ifup eth1 or whatever it's using.
<ciprian> are there any settings I need to change in order to connect to this server isntallation with putty?
<sg1cat> lsmo shows - snd_seq_dummy snd_hda_intel         snd_hda_codec        snd_pcm_oss           snd_mixer_oss
<jeroen__> tried manually setting up wifi essid and stuff
<rexy_> Level15: if you are proxying packages you could also use a transparant proxy?
<ciprian> currently says connection denied
<javaJake> ciprian, yes, install openssh-server
<sg1cat> snd_pcm               snd_seq_dummy          snd_seq_oss           snd_seq_midi           snd_rawmidi           snd_seq_midi_event     snd_seq
<javaJake> ciprian, then you're set
<rexy_> or mirror locally
<eltese> How do I see which a list of my hard drives so I know which one to install on? 8
<Level15> javaJake: err... not using gnome here... so i don't think that's going to work :S
<ciprian> javaJake Cheers"
<MrObvious> jeroen__: jessica: Can we move to #eocf (/join #eocf) so it's easier to see each other?
<javaJake> Level15, ah, bummer. ;)
<sg1cat> also snd_seq_device and soundcore
<Zenerek> ndiswrapper yeah yeah, but why are you running 6.06 when you could be running shiny new version, well it's stable and harder so i can learn thing the hard way...assuming it's at all harder...cause when i tried 7.04 on my laptop it's seemed the same and maybe even a little harder, i like how the the repo setup screen looks in dapper more
<jessica> MrObvious sure
<Level15> rexy_: no, it's just that in my university the only way i can get to internet os through an http proxy
<Level15> *is
<javaJake> Zenerek, theming is changeable
<rexy_> ah, then a global proxy as javajake suggested should be your best bet
<Level15> hmmm
<Level15> ok
<rexy_> sg1cat: how are you testing sound?
<Level15> let me try to see if i find how to set that up under non-gnome environments
<sg1cat> looking for the ubuntu "splash" boot sounds, playing video files
<javaJake> Level15, betcha Google'll know. :)
<sg1cat> all that works when I boot to 2.6.16-10, but not later kernels
<Jarl> Hi guys
<frostburn> eltese, $cat /etc/fstab
<sg1cat> make that 2.6.17-10 works, no other kernels
<javaJake> Level15, I'd search ubuntu proxy or linux proxy first
<Jarl> Need help =)
<javaJake> Jarl, that's a given
<javaJake> :)
<Jarl> i am a newbie, Grub error 17
<javaJake> Ooo, OK
<Jarl> does it sounds familar ?
<ciprian> javaJake I get invalid operation openssh-server
<javaJake> "17 : Cannot mount selected partition "
<Flannel> Level15: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/177  Scroll down to the second bit
<pietro10> Hello
<Jarl> yeap =)
<Jarl> buuls eye
<Level15> ok, let me see
<javaJake> Jarl, that probably means Grub has been setup to use a specific spot on the hard drive, but that's changed.
<pietro10> Hello
<javaJake> Jarl, or your hard drive is somehow corrupted
<rexy_> sg1cat: hmm the boot sound should generally work
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off?
* javaJake gives Level15 eyes
<rexy_> any errors in dmesg?
<Jarl> hdd just works good
<speaker219> Do you know if there's a package or another easy way to make Ubuntu/GNOME look like OSX?
<Jarl> mybe bad menu.lst ?
<pietro10> Is there any information on installing LILO on a system running Edubuntu 6.10? I need it to multiboot Plan 9
<sg1cat> rexy_:that's why I'm tearing my hear out...sound just doesn't work, and I can't find ANY errors in the usual places.
<javaJake> speaker219, Google Ubuntu OSX and you'll probably get a few results
<javaJake> speaker219, there are quite a few excellent guides on this specific thing
<Zenerek> so anyway burned a dvd copy at 1x dao mode,not an iso a folder with the contents, problem the sound came out real low and there were some blotch like pixel areas that were visable but not to much, anyone know why ?
<rexy_> sg1cat: did you try catting a wav file to the sound device?
<dbft> so does nobody have any ideas?
<rexy_> dbft: que?
<rfcompte> hi.. i'm having trouble with the gnome brightness applet
<sg1cat> rexy_:hang on...
<pietro10> speaker219, there was a two part article on Gizmodo a while back
<_0xf> when i type ./configure  for ipkungfu i get configure error; c compiler cannot create execubles
<rfcompte> it stopped working
<dbft>  hey, anyone know of a way to route a video as if it was a webcam (so it can be picked up by aMSN or Flash or something) and/or the same question for sound and mic
<MasterShrek> _0xf, sudo apt-get install build-essential    then try again
<pietro10> _0xf: do you have: build-essential gcc gcc-4.0 make?
<rfcompte> can anyone help me out'
<rexy_> dbft: depends on the application but yeah you can use a streaming server for a combined audio/video feed
<pietro10> rfcompte: what is your problem?
<Jbirk> What is on Ubuntu's Extended Partition in Edgy?
<frojnd> hello there
<liberum> Is there any way to convert en NTFS partition to EXT3? Maybe convert it to NTFS -> FAT32 -> EXT3? Ideas?
<techjim> I just one-click installed nvidia drivers and compiz still isn't doing good.  kde seems to hang but it's only on the graphic side of things.
<frojnd> how can I zip 2 files?
<_0xf> same thing
<dbft> umm rexy_...
<Jarl> so any ideas how to fix it ? i don't know anything about GRUB
<javaJake> rfcompte, no one can say whether or not they can help you unless the helpers know what to help you with
<dbft> on the "application"?
<frostburn> liberum, not without saving the data first
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off?
<riotkittie> whats Plan 9? and GRUB cant be used? plan9 doesnt have a boot manager you can chainload with?
<rfcompte> pietro10. i updated the kernel (running gutsy beta) and suddenly it stopped working
<dbft> for example ifi want to webcam to feed into flash
<Zenerek>  dbft; vlc media player has options for such a thing...many of them, don't ask me how to do it though
<frostburn> rfcompte, you want #ubuntu+1
<rexy_> dbft: yeah depends how it's structured, push /pull
<pietro10> rcompte: I can't help you
<rexy_> are you broadcasting to one receiver or multiples, etc
<jeroen_> hey!
<dbft> ah ok i'll take a look Zenerek :)
<jeroen_> I'm  on wifi!
<_0xf> when i type ./configure  for ipkungfu i get configure error; c compiler cannot create execubles
<Jarl> =(
<liberum> frostburn: Ok... don't have that kind of disk space :P
<pietro10> Plan 9's internal bootloader only boots Plan 9, and the docs only talk about LILO (other people had problems with GRUB)
<riotkittie> hey. jeroen's on wifi!
<Jarl> javaJake can you help me ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<pietro10> Plan 9 from Bell Labs: the son of UNIX, by the makers of UNIX
<dbft> rexy_ thats not what i mean - i want it to appear like a webcam has been plugged in
<jeroen_> Yeah!
<Wolf23> overclucker:  hello dude
<ubuntu_> can someone help me ? im having problems with ubuntu
<erUSUL> _0xf: build-essential installed?
<dbft> so it will work with a number of applications which accept webcams
<rfcompte> ok thanks... thank you frostburn
<pietro10> ubuntu_: hello
<jeroen_> now let's see what happens when I reboot
<ubuntu_> hi
<pietro10> ubuntu_: what is your problem?
<andrew____> Can anyone help me return my mbr back to normal?
<pietro10> whoever wanted Linux to look like OS X: it was actually Linux Planet: http://linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6223/1/
<javaJake> Jarl, well, recovering GRUB is beyond this channel (as far as time goes). Instead, you'll have to follow a guide...
<javaJake> Jarl, looking that up now
<_0xf> yeah build essential installed
<ubuntu_> ok
<pietro10> andrew___: name all the OSs you have
<_0xf> no
<sg1cat> rexy_:
<sg1cat> rexy_:  /dev/audio, right?
<Jarl> ok, thx
<_0xf> it couldnt find the package
<ubuntu_> i had windows xp and ubuntu installed
<_0xf> it couldnt find the package
<andrew____> I want to install a new hd to put ubuntu on my everytime I put it in grub gives me an error 5
<pietro10> _0xf: all of build-essential, gcc, and make
<rexy_> pietro10:  can't you just point grub to the plan 9 bootloader and boot from there?
<ubuntu_> i needed to format one partition
<rexy_> sglcat err or dsp
<pietro10> people had problems, and I don't know how
<ubuntu_> so i backup my data
<pietro10> plan 9 has its own filesystem
<_0xf> it cant find build essential package
<andrew____> idk how
<ubuntu_> and, to make it ntfs
<pietro10> ubuntu_: what is your problem
<ubuntu_> i installed windows xp
<sg1cat> cat english.wav >/dev/dsp
<sg1cat> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<triton----> hi im trying to use userspace-cdemu, i installed it ok, i loaded the image but i can't find the mount...
<triton----> DEV   LOADED     TYPE       FILENAME
<triton----> 0     1          IMAGE-CCD  /home/triton/Desktop/emlin601.cue
<rexy_> sglcat lsof /dev/dsp?
<triton----> any ideas?
<sg1cat> lsmod doesn't show any file using it
<Flannel> dbft: You don't need a specific application for that, if the kernel recognizes your webcam, it'll work.  A good app to test with is Ekiga, since it'll show you what your webcam sees.  If you go to a tty and unplug/plugin your webcam, you should see a message about USB stuff if its recognized.  Also, if its not working, google around for your webcam model and linux.  See if anyone else has gotten it to work
<sg1cat> pardon, lsof
<_0xf> it couldnt find the package
<ubuntu_> pietro10 i have a partition that has ubuntu, how can i make it boot by this partition
<pietro10> _0xf: add universal
<_0xf> how do i do that
<rexy_> sglcat lsof /dev/snd/* ?
<dbft> noo Flannel - maybe im explaining badly
<pietro10> ubuntu_: tell me what you did to install
<ubuntu_> it is hda1, but pc is booting on hda2
<Flannel> _0xf: it's not in universe.  It's build-essential, with the dash, and no s.
<dbft> say i have a file abc.avi and want it to stream AS IF IT IS A WEBCAM
<sg1cat> vlc     5796 earnoth  mem    CHR  116,6      13473 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<sg1cat> vlc     5796 earnoth    8r   CHR  116,2      13149 /dev/snd/timer
<dbft> into flash, or amsn, or pidgin - or whatever
<pietro10> In what order did you install, ubuntu_: win xp first or ubuntu first?
<sg1cat> vlc     5796 earnoth   10u   CHR  116,6      13473 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<sg1cat> vlc     5796 earnoth   11u   CHR  116,8      13481 /dev/snd/controlC0
<ubuntu_> pietro10 i installed windowsxp after ubuntu, on the other partition
<dbft> so there is no physical webcam in this situation
<rexy_> sg1cat: killall vlc, and try again
<riotkittie> !paste | sg1cat
<ubotu> sg1cat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pietro10> ubuntu_ windows xp then overwrote grub, sorry
<_0xf> E: Couldnt find package build-essential
<_0xf> E: Couldnt find package build-essential
<rexy_> vlc is hogging your sound
<ubuntu_> pietro10 yes, but how can i fix it ?
<riotkittie> !GRUB | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pietro10> Here's what you do: boot from the Ubuntu CD, open Terminal
<_0xf> how do i set it ot search online
<_0xf> like urpmi
<_0xf> from mandriva
<Flannel> _0xf: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please (if you don't know where to get a pastebin, theres a link in the topic)
<nalioth> !paste
<sg1cat> k, the vlc process was the last test I made to the sound card.  Shut that down, now catting a wav file doesn't return an error, but also doesn't return any sound
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brobostigon> or aboot is its powerpc
<ubuntu_> thanks ubotu !
<jeroen_> I'm fully on wifi
<brobostigon> yaboot
<pietro10> ubotu is a bot, don't think he is real
<pietro10> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> ahaha
<jeroen_> where's mrobvious?
<javaJake> ubuntu_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-09167948173503db5923da717a106f0c3aac1cd2
<ubuntu_> pietro10 cool, thanks for help
<javaJake> ubuntu_, follow that specific part
<ubuntu_> ok
<pietro10> you're welcome
<Hilikus> will cron reschedule a job that it couldnt do lets say because the computer was off? so when you turn it on it would catch up with missed jobs??
<pietro10> we are all in a mess here :-)
<ubuntu_> thanks javaJake
<rexy_> sg1cat: did you check your sound settings using alsamixer?
<riotkittie> what the hay is urpmi ?
<ubuntu_> :) i understand
<javaJake> Hilikus, theoretically, yes. Anacron takes care of that stuff
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if there is a way for me to turn this logging off?
<Flannel> dbft: Ah, I see.  Well, I don't know of any apps like that.  Concievably it is doable though.  Try googling around, see what you can come up with.
<pietro10> !urpmi riokittie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urpmi riokittie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hilikus> javaJake ok, thanks
<sg1cat> rexy_:  yup.  Nothing's muted.  Vols are all at max (double checked the physical vol, too)
<latnel> Recoucou
<dbft> i'm googling now ,was just hoping someone here would know - its possible on windows
<pietro10> !urpmi > riokittie
<ciprian> "sudo apt-get openssh-server" will not work... any suggestions?
<pietro10> !urpmi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urpmi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> dbft: its definately possible.  The question is has anyone done it yet.
<pietro10> "urpmi is the command-line package management tool used by the Mandriva Linux distribution."
<Snille> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> pietro10: urpmi isnt relevant to ubuntu. it's a mandriva something-or-other. i'm trying to figure out what as that guy wants a ubuntu equivalent :P
<pietro10> http://www.urpmi.org/
<javaJake> dbft, you'd have to find something that would output a video to /dev/video or /dev/video2
<jos1> Really Need Advice:  Installed Truecrypt. Now users can't access samba through the default username and password. In fact shares aren't even showing up. Anyone?
<rexy_> sg1cat: hmm well the drivers appear to be working, or you would've seen some errors, so not sure what's going wrong then
* javaJake will be back soon...
<Flannel> pietro10: This isn't a mandriva channel, why would we need that information?
<dbft> is that were the webcam outputs to, javaJake?
<rexy_> jos1: can samba even read the encrypted volumes?
<pietro10> someone asked, I think they have the answer now
<jrib> ciprian: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<javaJake> dbft, yes
<riotkittie> Flannel: some guy wanted a urpmi equiv.
<dbft> hmm
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off?
<sg1cat> rexy_:  Might it be some kind of linking problem?  The 2.6.17-10 kernel was the one I started with after a fresh install, all subsequent kernels came iwth the ubuntu upgrades.
<pietro10> People had problems with GRUB on Plan 9: http://9fans.net/archive/2006/08/119
<jos1> Samba isn't directed to even look at encrypted volumes right now
<rexy_> sg1cat: you would have seen an error then too
<Heston> do I really need a 2 gig root partition if im using a seperate partition for /tmp /var /usr and /home?  Apearently 256 megs wasnt enough
<pietro10> Does anyone know anything about this or how to actually add a partition to GRUB?
<jos1> It sees the default print$ that is set up in smb.conf
<jos1> But not the shares that I had there previously
<jos1> smbclient -L doesn't list them
<_0xf> http://pastebin.com/m3741e40c
<dbft> any idea anything that will do that javaJake?
<_0xf> http://pastebin.com/m3741e40c
<Flannel> Heston: You won't need 2GB no, but you (obviously) need more than 256mb.
<Zenerek> another question, do later versions of ubuntu, those after dapper, support hardwareraid, i have been using raid cards basically since my first machine's it's kinda blows that i cannot get hardwaree raid to work
<sg1cat> rexy_: guessing the bulletin board should be my next stop?
<ubuntu_> In the url:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-09167948173503db5923da717a106f0c3aac1cd2
<ubuntu_> In action 4. when i type what it says to do, it says "File not found", and the ubuntu partition is mounted, what can i do ?
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off? Or is this not the right channel to ask this sort of question?
<Flannel> _0xf: Alright, you shoudl be good.  Try this: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<pietro10> I think we need to get organized, I can't follow!!
<heartsblood> if i'm using nvidia twinview how do I configure a different desktop image on each display?
<jos1> Here's the question then: Why would smbclient -L not see shares that are listed in smb.conf correctly
<_0xf> ok 1 sec
<ubuntu_> pietro10 me again :-) can u help me ?
<pietro10> Does anyone still know how to get Plan 9 working with either GRUB or LILO?
<pietro10> ubuntu_ yes
<ubuntu_> In the url:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-09167948173503db5923da717a106f0c3aac1cd2
<ubuntu_> In action 4. when i type what it says to do, it says "File not found", and the ubuntu partition is mounted, what can i do ?
<ubuntu_> this is the problem pietro10
<pietro10> !grub > ubuntu_
<_0xf> connecting to security
<pietro10> you should have a message from ubotu with some links
<_0xf> ty
<pietro10> they are:
<pietro10> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rexy> pietro10: either use grub or lilo to boot of the volume your plan 9 is on
<pietro10> OK, so how do I either add Plan 9 to GRUB or get LILO?
<rexy> exactly like you would boot windows xp and alike
<Flannel> !repeat | pietro10
<ubotu> pietro10: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntu_> k, i will try with other methods
<veresch> Folks, I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 and i am getting thousands of messages like this in my syslog: Oct  6 15:38:53 ubuntu2 kernel: [  450.118335]  scsi(0): [R|Z] IO update completion., does anyone know what might be causing it and if ther eis a way for me to turn this logging off? Or is this not the right channel to ask this sort of question?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Did you modify that to suit your HD setup?
<Flannel> !repeat | veresch
<ubotu> veresch: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pietro10> !grub > pietro10
<rathel> How do I go through folders and subfolder looking for specific files and copy them? I know how to remove find . -name name -print0 | xargs -0 rm How would you copy? Thanks.
<spoown> Hello all, does someone use aesutil ?
<ubuntu_> Flannel I don't know, how can i do it ?
<veresch> Ok, yes i did search all i could before coming here
<rexy> pietro10: i have no idea what plan 9 uses. Here is what i would try, lets say your install is on /dev/sda1, you install the plan 9 bootloader to /dev/sda1, and grub to /dev/sda, then you tell grub to boot the /dev/sda1 partition, the syntax should be the same as when booting xp since you just tell grub to boot that volume where it will pickup the bootloader from that partition(ie winxp or plan 9 in your case)
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Which partition is your / (root partition?) and do you have a separate /boot partition?
<veresch> My next step is to try Fedora or previous version of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> Flannel im on the live cd, but my / is on hda1
<usser> rathel: find is complex man it theres something like exec cp
<Flannel> ubuntu_: And do you have a /boot?
<Hema1> does anyone know where I can find a linux game like simcity
<veresch> I saw that folks were leaving the chat and coming in so i thought i send the question again for the new commers...
<dbft> hmm anyone think mplayer might be able to do it?
<dbft> mplayer a.avi > /dev/video /
<dbft> ?
<ubuntu_> Flannel yes, i have a /boot there (hda1) but it doesnt work, windows xp overwrite it
<pietro10> 1,238 members and counting - I'm getting lost and confused but I'll try what everyone (including ubotu) told me and I'll come back with the results........
<acoustyk> im trying to access my windows NTFS drive but i can't find it (probably b/c it's not mounted)
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Ah, windows overwrote hda1?
<acoustyk> how would I go about doing that
<floppyears> hi
<ubuntu_> Flannel no, i didnt lost my old data, but it overwrite the boot (it boots to windows, not GRUB)
<floppyears> how can I get a regular user to run /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<ubuntu_> i think the correct name is MBR
<quittt> how do I mount a ISO?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: right, that's not the same as /boot.  So, what command are you doing that gives you errors?
<quittt> how do I mount a ISO?
<Flannel> !iso | quittt
<ubotu> quittt: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<floppyears> anybody ?
<dbft> i give up
<dbft> i think its impossible
<dbft> :(
<kreib> add it to /etc/sudoers ?
<Mr_Giraffe> !rt2570
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2570 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> In the url:     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-09167948173503db5923da717a106f0c3aac1cd2
<ubuntu_> In action 4. when i type what it says to do, it says "File not found", and the ubuntu partition is mounted, what can i do ?
<Mr_Giraffe> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rexy_> hmm why does ubuntu create a wifi0-00 and ath0 device?
<ubuntu_> its this what i said, Flannel
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Option 4?  Oh, the part above the link is what you're actually doing? (the 'quick start'?)
<Flannel> ubuntu_: The section you linked to has no numbers
<ubuntu_> no, im doing the 4th step of the "Using the Desktop/LiveCD while preserving Windows Bootloader"
<ciprian> how can I view currently installed programms on my server instalation of ubuntu
<Flannel> ubuntu_: why do you want to preserve the windows bootloader?
<ubuntu_> someone here told me to do this, do you think its better to do the quickstart ?
<orudie> when is 7.10 coming out?
<Flannel> ubuntu_: Unless you've got a reason why you need to, overwriting the windows bootloader is better
<kreib> in 12 days
<orudie> k
<orudie> good
<javaJake> dbft, lemme see here...
<ubuntu_> Flannel even if i do this, i can still boot Windows ?
<dbft> cool javaJake :)
<Flannel> ubuntu_: yep
<ubuntu_> Flannel OK, thank you i'll try it :)
<javaJake> Flannel, ubuntu_, I'm the one who said to preserve the windows bootloader...
<javaJake> Whoops
<javaJake> :)
<quittt> how do I mount a ISO?
<ubuntu_> javaJake yes, sorry i don't have a good memory for names :P
<heartsblood> is it possible for gdm to recognize twinview screens and manipulate them independantly?
<Hema1> does anyone know where I can find a linux game like simcity
<Flannel> quittt: You were already answered: sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>
<javaJake> dbft, I don't believe it... I think I just figured it out...
<quittt> it asks me about the filesystem
<BobSapp> Hello id like to do some opengl development whats the package i need to install
<heartsblood> Hema1: like a port or a clone?
<dbft> :o javaJake?
<Hema1> heartsblood: Im not sure what each mean...just some sort of city bulding game for linux
<jeroen_> hehe i;m fully on wifi:) this is cool
<rexy_> gratz
<javaJake> dbft, mplayer with driver v4l or v4l2... lemme look at this some more
<dbft> ok
<quittt> Flannel, it asks me about system file type
<dbft> thanks for trying btw :)
<Flannel> quittt: its either iso9660 or udf, most likely the former.  add it with -t [fstype]  although, it shouldve been detected automatically
<rexy_> anyone know why ubuntu makes an ath0 and wifi0 network device? only one has an ip
<heartsblood> Hema1: port means the game has been redisgned to work on OS xyz, a clone means the game is identical to the original but made for a different reason
<jeroen_> where's mrObvious?
<Hema1> heartsblood: port then I guess
<heartsblood> Hema1: as for simscity, i'm almost possitive there was a port made but i'm not 100% sure.
<sahl> bu_sahl
<heartsblood> Hema1: i'll check a few of my sources
<heartsblood> Hema1: heh apt-cache wins again, i've never used it but open up a term and type sudo apt-get install opencity
<heartsblood> Hema1: might be what your looking for
<rexy_> heartsblood: freecity?
<Hema1> heartsblood: ok thanks ill try that
<heartsblood> rexy_: If it's not in apt I didn't look that far :)
<jeroen_> hey mrobvious
<jeroen_> working like a charm here!
<javaJake> dbft, augh, nvm
<dbft> aww
<rexy_> heartsblood: i cant see why it shouldnt be, maybe it's spelled slightly differently
<javaJake> dbft, the drivers mentioned are for input only
<ubuntu_> I'm leaving, I looks like it worked
<dbft> thanks anyway
<ubuntu_> it**
<ubuntu_> Thanks for help people, bye
<Hema1> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> dbft, wait, you want to broadcast a video?
<dbft> its just strange - i would have thought SOMEONE would have done it
<dbft> yeah ,as if it is a webcam
<adrien> Help, I'm on Ubuntu with a 320x200x8bit screen res, need to reconfigure x after addition of graphics card.
<javaJake> dbft, in an IM window?
<rexy_> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<javaJake> :D
<rexy_> :)
<javaJake> !xorg | adrien
<ubotu> adrien: please see above
<dbft> it can be, its actually for a flash app - but if it works in one it would work in all, no?
<javaJake> NICE!
<javaJake> dbft, perhaps there is another way for this flash app?
<detra> hi ... Last night I was in here asking for any ideas on how to install my nvidia card ... Everytime I do how have to fight in the terminal cause it says no displays ... I was told !nvidia ... and same thing happened ... any other ideaas ?
<drew-> has anyone succesfully ran ubuntu on a laptop with an nVidia GeForce 8700M ?
<dbft> flash doesnt have any settings sadly
<dbft> lol
<dbft> its just webcam yes or no
<javaJake> detra, what video card do you have?
<javaJake> dbft, Ah, I see, I see
<detra> javaJake, geforce 7600 gs
<Plouj> hi
<dbft> thanks anyway though, i guess i'll leave it for now :P
<Plouj> does gnome look in /usr/local/share/applications/ for .desktop files as well as in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<Sonicadvance1> Okay here. I have 3 partitions. sda1 is 10GB and is set to / and is the bootable partition. sda3 is 138GB and is set to /home. and sda3 is the swap at 1GB.What I need to do. Is expand the partition set to / to 20GB as it's full. What is the Best way of doing this?
<adrien> xconf didn't work and I'm on irssi right now, so I don't know what else was suggested.
<detra> javaJake, I keep follow the guides on the internet ... But they all screw it up ...
<heartsblood> if I need to ask specific questions about gdm where should I go?
<flokuehn> !nvidia
<rexy_> adrien: you could try apt-get autoclean to remove old package downloads?
<navets> MrObvious you here?
<rexy_> not sure about resizing ext3 partitions
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<javaJake> detra, ah, yes, I always avoid the binary drivers
<detra> javaJake, so what can you recommend ?
<adrien> rexy_: The exact problem is, I'm set on vga driver, I need to detect what driver this card uses.
<MasterShrek> adrien, what card is it?
<rexy_> adrien: lspci can tell you more, but the vesa driver should do some decent resolutions?
<detra> javaJake, I've tried so many times and everytime I have to either reinstall or fight with xserver-xorg
<flokuehn> detra: i have an geforce 7600 gt
<javaJake> detra, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<adrien> MasterShrek: It's an Intel graphics chip, that's what lspci says.
<javaJake> detra, that looks interesting
<flokuehn> detra: what exactley is your problem?
<aleka> Is anyone in here successfully using Banshee with audio scrobbling??
<MasterShrek> adrien, apt-get install 915resolution
<a_Christin> i need
<a_Christin> autmoatix?
<a_Christin> how can install?
<javaJake> flokuehn, X crashes
<flokuehn> javaJake: ah ok
<javaJake> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<MasterShrek> !automatix | _Christian
<ubotu> _Christian: please see above
<adrien> MasterShrek: What will the driver name be so I can set it in xorg.conf?
<detra> flokuehn, My prob is that every single time I install the nvidia driver and restart x ... It says and error happened and it complains about that thing ... screens found but no whatever ...
<javaJake> _Christian, Automatix is not necessary, in fact, most things you can do easily on your own
<javaJake> _Christian, what do you want to do that Automatix could do?
<MasterShrek> adrien, im not sure, lemme find out for you
<_Christian> but autmoatix have more thinks
<esoterik> i had to resort to envy to install nvidia drivers for me :(
<mzuverink> How do I tell gnome I want amarok as my default music player?
<bullgard4>  What is the reason that ACPI Specification 3.0b does not mention HAL?
<_Christian> why have Songbird and other aplicattions
<adrien> MasterShrek: nm, it said wrong chipset deteced on apt-get
<javaJake> _Christian, trust me, you don't need it. :)
<_Christian> but i need some apliccations
<flokuehn> detra: i mentioned above that i have an geforce 7600 gt an i installed the drivers the debian way and all works fine
<asprofridis> hi to all
<MasterShrek> adrien, try 855resolution
<detra> flokuehn, I've tried almost anything on the internet ... and it keeps doing that ...
<dweez_> Anyone here know how to force Gutsy to boot up into terminal mode instead of gui?
<dweez_> I saw a forum thread on it once but can't seem to find it right now
<flokuehn> detra: have a sec
<javaJake> _Christian, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/songbird
<MasterShrek> dweez, sudo chmod 644 /etc/init.d/gdm
<HealthyElijah> aby gutsy developers in da house?
<asprofridis> any GREEK to ask something?????
<HealthyElijah> any
<javaJake> !greek
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dweez_> MasterShrek: is that just removing permissions from gdm to start up?
<detra> flokuehn, Now Im trying that envy thing ...
<adrien> MasterShrek:Says I've gotthe latest on that one.
<MasterShrek> dweez, yes, just making it not executeable
<flokuehn> detra: ok
<asprofridis> thx man
<flokuehn> detra: it is the better way
<javaJake> dweez, if you want to temporarily disable GUI, and go into a root terminal, add single onto the end of the kernel line in GRUB startup
<flokuehn> detra: but if you still have the same problem after that envy thing
<dweez_> javaJake: just the word "single"?
<javaJake> dweez, yep
<flokuehn> detra: i can tell you the debian way
<HealthyElijah> will flash be installed by default in the new gutsy gibbons release?
<larson9999> yeah! i finally found a modded playstation at the goodwill! :)
<javaJake> dweez_, you know how to do that, right?
<detra> ok .. thx ...
<dweez_> see, after the latest Gutsy upgrade, my gui is fubar'd right
<MasterShrek> adrien, im not sure what driver you should use, maybe i855 or intel
<javaJake> HealthyElijah, if it isn't, it's simple to install
<dweez_> javaJake: yeah, at grub you can modify the line
<adrien> Mastershrek: i'll try.
<javaJake> dweez_, ok, good. ;)
<detra> flokuehn, How long are you gonna be online ?
<javaJake> HealthyElijah, you can't mess it up, literally.
<HealthyElijah> java - i know but its just extra crap that really should already be done, i mean.. who doesnt need flash?
<flokuehn> detra: you can write me an email
<javaJake> flokuehn, be careful how you answer. ;D
<dweez_> see, after the latest Gutsy upgrade, my gui is fubar'd...last time this did this I had to reinstall the nvidia driver from command line
<flokuehn> javaJake: ;)
<Kazero> Quickie: Name if a good extracter for RAR files with a GUI?
<detra> flokuehn, sure ... that would be better ... cause it often take me many hours getting it to work ...
<dweez_> anyway, I'll give it a try
<flokuehn> detra: maybe you can write me an email
<rexy_> unrar with the gnome package manager
<HealthyElijah> Kazero: wINrAR
<mzuverink> I am trying to get gnome not to open rhythmbox when I hit the button on my laptop remote, I want it to open amarok.  How do I do this?
<flokuehn> detra: no problem
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i get to ubuntu offtopic channel?
<jddg520> Hey I tried to installl ubuntu and after the first loading barr was done a blue screen with lines appeared and after that nothing happened... It just kept showing that any know the problem...
<flokuehn> detra: i'll msg you
<esoterik> mzu - right click the file you want, select open with other app, and set to amarok
<javaJake> dweez_, OK, try replacing "nv" or "nvidia" driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with "vesa" instead (and don't forget to comment out any options, since they are probably nv or nvidia only)
<adrien> MasterShrek: What other suggestion did you have? I tried i855, but got nothing.
<HealthyElijah> Pirate: hit / followed by join and then space and then #ubuntu-offtopic
<rexy_> mzuverink: under preffered applications you can select amarok instead of rhythembox
<ubuntu_> hi again
<javaJake> Pirate_Hunter, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pirate_Hunter> HealthyElijah: >:)
<MasterShrek> i dunno for sure adrien, i dont have an intel card
<mzuverink> esoterik, that oply changes the open w/ dialogue, not the action of a remote button.  rexy_ thanks
<ubuntu_> hmmm can someone help me again ? when i rebooted grub worked but the system didnt work
<adrien> MasterShrek: Thanks for your help. I'm gonna search about on lynx then
<flokuehn> detra: you could also ask dpkg in the debian channel about the nvidia one-liner
<ubuntu_> when ubuntu boot, it said about hard drive errors and fsck
<MasterShrek> adrien, u can use the vesa driver to get a gui prolly
<detra> flokuehn, ok ????
<Kazero> HealthyElijah: Winrar for linux?
<adrien> MasterShrek: When I tried vesa, it got me nothing. I took that as a generally bad sign.
<ferronica> can i use blackbox in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME ?
<ferronica> i want to remove GNOME
<MasterShrek> adrien, yea id say, lspci -vv should give you more information about what card i tis
<mzuverink> rexy_, `under pref apps I have no listing for any thing other than email app, browser and terminal
<ferronica> is it possible to do ?
<detra> flokuehn, Im gonna try this first ... and if it doesn't work Im gonna come back as soon as possible ...
<jddg520> I need some help with installing after the first loading bar was done for installing it showed a bluescreen with flashing black bars....Please
<javaJake> ubuntu_, OK, boot into the LiveCD, and run fsck -f /dev/sda*
<rexy_> mzuverink: it has tabs i think?
<HealthyElijah> Is the reason flash is not included in ubuntu by default because it isnt opensource?
<javaJake> ubuntu_, basically, your hard drive is corrupted
<ubuntu_> javaJake well i did this
<flokuehn> detra: ok. no problem
<MasterShrek> HealthyElijah, yes
<flokuehn> iam online
<javaJake> ubuntu_, oh, OK
<ubuntu_> javaJake but without the livecd
<javaJake> ubuntu_, NOT good
<HealthyElijah> Mastershrek: Then why dont they include teh opensource flash
<ubuntu_> javaJake and now it says about a problem in /bin/sh
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<javaJake> ubuntu_, never ever run fsck on a partition that's mounted
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<jareno1818>  Hey!
<javaJake> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> javaJake Yeah, I see :
<magic_ninja> !poker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jddg520>  I need some help with installing after the first loading bar was done for installing it showed a bluescreen with flashing black bars....Please
<MasterShrek> HealthyElijah, because its not really perfected yet
<MasterShrek> or so i hear, i havent used it
<extern> my computer crashes on 64 bit splash booting screen, but 32 bit version boots fine. to run ubuntu, I have to add "nosplash" option for my computer. is this bug known?
<ubuntu_> javaJake Doesn't ubuntu (the livecd) have a program that can repair that partition on the disk ?
<HealthyElijah> MasterShrek: Do you know how far off perfection is?
<mzuverink> rexy_, internet (browser and mail reader), and system(terminal type), nothing else
<MasterShrek> HealthyElijah, no idea, i dont use it
<jddg520>  I need some help with installing after the first loading bar was done for installing it showed a bluescreen with flashing black bars....Please
<MasterShrek> !patience | jddg520
<ubotu> jddg520: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<javaJake> ubuntu_, oh, possibly!
<javaJake> ubuntu_, I've never used it before
<HealthyElijah> MasterShrek: You don't use flash at all?
<javaJake> ubuntu_, give it a try
<floitting> i have toshiba tocra 8100, which i dont know how to get into bios. i have external dvd-drive which isnt detected during the boot, and i need to , to get to install an OS
<adrien> MasterShrek: It says, 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<rexy_> mzuverink: then i dont know, thought the option was in there for the media player too
<jddg520> Sorry I wasn't aware of that it is my first time here
<ubuntu_> javaJake what can possibly be this program ? :P
<pipatron> floitting: press escape or f1 a lot when booting
<rhalff> what is the right channel to talk about unstable ?
<pipatron> rhalff: #ubuntu+1 I think
<javaJake> ubuntu_, probably a nice easy way to scan your hard drives
<erUSUL> |gutsy | rhalff
<floitting> ok..thanks, i try piptaron... not sure if i tried those yet
<javaJake> !gutsy | rhalff
<erUSUL> !gutsy | rhalff
<ubotu> rhalff: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<javaJake> :)
<pipatron> floitting: I think I've got a tecra 8100 at work :)
<MasterShrek> adrien, that should help you to find out info on that card, 82810
<desertc> Hello - I am having problems with Launchpad.  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<rhalff> pipatron ah thanks
<ubuntu_> javaJake hmm, what about installing ubuntu in the partition that ubuntu is installed
<ubuntu_> will the installer import the data ?
<mzuverink> rexy_, thought so at one time too,  though now it looks as if we are forced to use RB as default.  There's gotta be a gconfig command to change it, I was hoping someone here would
<techjim> I have utorrent working w/ WINE but i'm going to use a native or java tracker.  what do you guys suggest?
<pipatron> Ok, now I've helped two poor guys, now you have to help me
<MasterShrek> techjim, ktorrent
<floitting> =)
<mzuverink> rexy_, know
<rexy_> mzuverink: there is, but i cant tell you where
<jddg520> It is possible to install when I am already booted up
<pipatron> I'm looking for a way to do like this in a script:  "command `gnome-file-dialogue`"
<mzuverink> rexy_, im digging in configuration editor now, its gotta be there
<floitting> i cant help with that... so i go try to enter bios -> =)
<javaJake> ubuntu_, good idea
<pipatron> Obviously, the gnome-file-dialogue does not exist, but is there a tool like that, that will pop up the default file dialogue and return the file that the user chose?
<javaJake> ubuntu_, be sure to format everything. Also, use the manual partition tool, the automatic will overwrite windows
<ubuntu_> javaJake ok, thanks for help, im leaving now
<preaction> pipatron, not that i'm aware of. most likely you're going to have to learn a programming language. you might be able to write a short perl/python script and put it in your shell script
<extern> is there any official bug database for ubuntu?
<pipatron> preaction: I'm a software engineer so I don't need to learn a language ;)
<lamego> ex0r, launchpad.net
<BobSapp> pipatron: IDK but have u tried dcop?
<pipatron> preaction: I just assumed such an app did already exist since it did on my amiga 15 years ago... would be a nice thing to have
<pipatron> BobSapp: Haven't tried, what's that
<BobSapp> actually dcop is some kind of remote procedure call interface
<pipatron> BobSapp: Doesn't seem to have anything to do with what I was looking for here
<Mishaal> is Ubuntu 7.10 released ??
<rexy_> nope
<pipatron> Mishaal: Mid october I think
<Mishaal> :)
* pipatron is trying to make room on his poor laptop so he can install the beta
<desertc> Can you help with problems with the Ubuntu Launchpad site, or no?  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<lamego> Mishaal, 18 to be more precise
<erUSUL> !bugs | extern
<ubotu> extern: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<oliver_g_> pipatron: you mean something like "zenity --file-selection"?
<skar> hi, how do i run kde inside a second X session, i can run "startx -- :1" for second X, but it also runs gnome, how do i change the X to run kdm for this X? is there a cmd line switch?
<BobSapp> pipatron: sorry dcop is for kde, try dbus.
<pipatron> oliver_g_: Thanks!
<pipatron> oliver_g_: I mean exactly like that :)
<Bauldrick> I can no longer stream .avi file via samba to mplayer - anyone know why?
<Kenny3> do i hav to clean up my system some time? u know, like on windows defrag and registry cleaning and that stuff...
<ech0dish> no i told you it was at http://stores.ebay.com/Houston-CompCycle
<pipatron> Kenny3: No
<BobSapp> in kde i could get/return data from kde apps usning dcop from the command line
<pipatron> Kenny3: You might want to run "sudo apt-get autoremove" sometimes
<BobSapp> "in theory" you might be able to call something like getFileDialogue through dbus on gnome to return the filename
<Kenny3> pipatron: whats that? and how often? once week?
<BobSapp> of course you would need a program to be running already.
<floppyears> ok I did something really stupid
<oliver_g_> heh... my boss does such a "system check" every month on his computer... looks at all ~/. -files and decides whether they are important :-D
<adrien> MasterShrek: I love you man! :) And this community. Found a Fiesty Fawn article that told me to use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<floppyears>  locked myself out of sudo
<Lr5_> Anyone knows how to connect to internet using laptop and a mobile phone? I only found instructions when using bluetooth, but my laptop doesn't support it as far as I know
<adrien> Now I'm running 1200x1024
<floppyears> is there another way to get it back besides chrooting into the ubuntu installation ?
<Lr5_> Laptop: Thinkpad t21, phone: Nokia e61i
<MasterShrek> adrien, yea i coulda told u that, didnt think about it
<ech0dish> sudo apt-get remove *
<jeroen_> dudes, how do I install w32 codecs?
<floppyears> anybody ?
<Lr5_> The phone can be connected to computer using usb cable, so it probably should go that way
<adrien> well, thanks anyway /wave
<jeroen_> I wanna listen to some audio streams
<Lr5_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<milardovich> nobody knows how can i convert .cda files to .mp3?
<jeroen_> but they are in windows media format
<Lr5_> !w32codecs | jeroen_
<ubotu> jeroen_: please see above
<oliver_g_> milardovich: where did you get the .cda files?
<Lr5_> jeroen_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<pipatron> Kenny3: You can do it once every month or so, but it won't really speed up your computer.
<pipatron> Kenny3: It might free up some megabyte of data that's not used
<Kenny3> i hav amd 64 bit, but i heard there are problems using 64bit os?
<munk__> can somebody please please help me update my kernel ?
<BobSapp> O_O
<DoYouKnow> Kenny3, not aware of any problems other than software support for that hardware
<oliver_g_> milardovich: if the .cda files are from copying a cd under windows, you can't convert them to mp3 i think
<lamego> Kenny3, there are no problems, there are programs which do not have 64 bits versions, but on most cases you can work around that
<DoYouKnow> mIRC for example... don't think that has a 64-bit version yet
<lamego> uh, using mirc on Ubuntu is a 64 bits problem ?
<DoYouKnow> no, that's a windows application
<Kenny3> lamego: if i download a repo is this workin for 64bit then?
<DoYouKnow> it's a problem no matter what OS you choose
<lamego> DoYouKnow, this is the Ubuntu support channel :)
<DoYouKnow> software support for the hardware
<dxdt> Kenny3: I'm running amd64 right now and the biggest problem is that flash doesn't work with 64 bit ffox so you have to downgrade to 32 bit firefox or use Gnash(which is what I"m doing)
<lamego> Kenny3, yes, you have 64 bits repositories
<lamego> dxdt, that is not precise, you can use the nspluginwrapper, a tooll which allows to use the flash plugin with a 64 bits firefox
<DoYouKnow> dxdt, I am using nspluginwrapper on ubuntu feisty and it works fine
<Kenny3> dxdt: i use opera, did u check flash there?
<milardovich> oliver_g thankz yes, its possible, with k3b :D
<Bauldrick> why can i no longer stream my video files over samba to mplayer?
<oliver_g_> milardovich: oh ok then :-) i confused the .cda files then
<iami> hello
<iami> my friend
<iami> s
<iami> I have question, how do I find the location of my running kernal?
<milardovich> :D
<lamego> iami, you mean, you want to know the version ?
<lamego> iamchris, uname -a
<iami> lamego: yes, I have done that command
<iami> but when I try to correct my vmware
<iami> it still fails to find the needed file
<iami> it looks in folder build
<iami> I dunno what is wrong :[
<iami> it then fails
<erUSUL> iami: try this 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<desertc> Can you help with problems with the Ubuntu Launchpad site, or no?  I cannot create my personal wiki -- it errors and says I don't have permissions.
<lamego> iamchris, vmware requires the linux kernel headers
<erUSUL> !enter | iami
<Kenny3> is there posssibility to boot windows xp and ubuntu but only work in one of them and be able to change faster to other os then by rebooting?
<ubotu> iami: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jeroen_> ok gonna do that some other time
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3:  install windows or ubuntu in VMWare or Virtualbox
<iami> ah
<iami> is the newest kernel ubuntu runs stable the 2.6.20-16?
<iami> stable and is at the repositories, I mean*
<lamego> Kenny3, well, that is the typical duall boot config, the "fast" switching is relative, it is a reboot
<iami> ???
<erUSUL> iami: yes,afaics
<Kenny3> JEFFmasterFlex: i know about that, but its affecting speed-...
<iami> erUSUL: what is USUL?
<lamego> iami, you need the headers, not only the kernel
<erUSUL> iami: yes as far as i can see
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3:  can't have your cake and eat it too... at least not yet at this point
<erUSUL> iami: use the command i gave to install the 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' for your running kernel
<ruif13> hi
<iami> lamego: I am installing the headers now :)
<iami> I will tell you all if it functions after.
<mzuverink> any Idea when medibuntu gusty repos and cononical commercial repos for gusty will be available?
<Kenny3> JEFFmasterFlex:  what cake?
<ruif13> anyone have a link off tutorial to install flash plugin in firefox in ubuntu64
<ruif13> ?
<ruif13> please
<erUSUL> !flash64 > ruif13
<mzuverink> or is there a way to use the feisty ones for gusty?
<milardovich> oliver_g if u need to convert the cda to mp3 (some day..) type this: sudo apt-get install lame, on kubuntu, and then run K3B :D
<slicks_mage> i currrently can only install win98 on the dell packard with amibios 1.00.08 DN0R can anyone help with a bios update or point me2 find help so i can install or use ubuntu or something with internet access?
<milardovich> that was my solution
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Have_one's_cake_and_eat_it_too
<floitting> is there a way to install a windows OS when i dont have a disc drive to install from boot. So i need to install win XP starting it when im on xubuntu
<ruif13> :P
<ruif13> erUSUL thanks!
<erUSUL> ruif13: no problem
<slicks_mage> i currrently can only install win98 on the dell packard with amibios 1.00.08 DN0R can anyone help with a bios update or point me2 find help so i can install or use ubuntu or something with internet access? or even help me get internet working on win98?
<_0xf> i cant install xchat
<pipatron> floitting: I don't think so, only works for linux
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: what's the probelm with the bios?
<_0xf> im getting libdbus1-2 error
<_0xf> im getting libdbus1-2 error
<slicks_mage> erusul:it needs an update when i boot from cd it says i need a bios update
<nawi> I'm having trouble booting Ubuntu. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=568819
<_0xf> i cant install xchat
<floitting> toshiba doesnt recogniezx the dvd drive which is in pcmcia, that has a usb in it
<_0xf> im getting libdbus1-2 error
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: and have you checked the manufacturer website for the update and intructions?
<_0xf> is there a way to like urpmi from mandriva
<_0xf> can u update ur sources.list
<_0xf> to get new packages
<erUSUL> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<slicks_mage> erusul:what do u mean manufacturer and how do i find manufacturer?
<arnath> hi, i am working on gnome, but i would like to install amarok, is there a gnome variant of this? and what exactly is the "problem" with installing kde programs on gnome?
<_0xf> apy isnt working
<_0xf> for me
<_0xf> it wont find packges
<_0xf> like xchat
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: dell packard (packard bell??)
<erUSUL> !enter | _0xf
<ubotu> _0xf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<JEFFmasterFlex> arnath:  just install it. if you don't like it, uninstall it
<_0xf> sorry
<slicks_mage> ooo ok so wut do i do now? google it?
<milardovich> arnath - sudo apt-get install amarok :P
<milardovich> no problem with amarok
<Kenny3> Cant u load both systems and put one onto hard drive and only the other into memory, and when changing the one in memory goes to hd and the other into memory?
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: that's a good idea
<slicks_mage> ok 1sec hold on i will
<arnath> i was always told it wasnt "wise" to run kde programs on gnome & vica versa
<arnath> old wives tale is it? :D
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3:  what memory will you have to "use" the one on the hard drive?
<erUSUL> !repos | _0xf
<milardovich> arnath sory for my bad english but with amarok in gnome i didn't get any problem
<JEFFmasterFlex> arnath:  that's a big joke, who cares, i always do amarok in gnome
<slicks_mage> erusul: ok im at there home page where do i go? support?
<erUSUL> !info xchat > erichj
<ubotu> _0xf: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<milardovich> it runs great on gnome :P
<arnath> oke, thx :D
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: probably
<slicks_mage> ok
<Eddie> Hello, Any fix for Firefox print preview crash?
<erUSUL> !info xchat > erUSUL
<erUSUL> _0xf: for xchat you need to enable universe
<DoYouKnow> anyone here familiar with kiba-dock?
<Kenny3> JEFFmasterFlex: both go into memory to boot, start their programs and stuff and then one goes outa ram into hd, wouldnt this work?
<Kagar> How do I save my Crontab jobs?
<sinX_> hasn't kiba stopped development?
<idioterna> re... what package includes gimp's development headers?
<idioterna> gimp-dev doesn't exist
<Kagar> I've tried ctrl-c to see if that svaed it, it doesn't seem to work.
<quaal> is there a program that i could run a pdf ebook through and have it output a voice reading in mp3 format or something
<slicks_mage> erusul: ut oh i searched for p/n and s/n and both together and no match :\ wut now?
<sinX_> I would go with AWN they're still in dev
<DoYouKnow> sinX_, are there any replacements?
<arnath> hmm, installation of amarok failed :|
<Kazero> So any word on some new ati linux drivers? Id love to have full support for my X1300 mobile.
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3: no, this wouldn't work. unless you has at least 4 GB's of ram or more. it's not even possible at this point, but most computers don't have the ram to do that
<stefg> Kagar: crontab -e , and i might suggest to read the friendly man-page :-)
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: dunno if you can not boot from the cd you can try other forms of install
<sinX_> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<erUSUL> ubotu tell slicks_mage about install | slicks_mage see priv msg from ubotu
<slicks_mage> ok
<Kagar> stefg - Yeah, I'm in my crontab -e I just don't know how to exit / save it.
<JEFFmasterFlex> Kenny3:  think about it, you always have an entire operating system in RAM, then you use the remaining ram to run whichever operating system you are pesently using
<arnath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39801/ <- i get that when trying to isntall amarok
<sinX_> doyouknow: try that link http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<stefg> Kagar: crontad -e calls the system editor. just save, crontab odoes a check, that's it
<stefg> Kagar: just like editing a text file
<Kagar> I'm new to the command line, so not sure how to save via command line.
<Kagar> I'm using it on a unix system
<Kenny3> JEFFmasterFlex: alright
<erUSUL> Kagar: which editor?
<JEFFmasterFlex> arnath:  might want to checkout which repos you have enabled, it's trying to look for the kdelibs needed to run amarok but cannot them
<Kagar> erUSUl - I think it's VIM, but not sure..
<heartsblood> does anybody know of a program that will manage independant desktop images in gdm (twinview) or do I have to mux the images together in the combined desktop resolution?
<_0xf> how do u enabble universe
<stefg> Kagar: that's a question of the editor your using. if you got trapped into vim, you have to 'esc' ':save'
<RB2> Hey everyone. Just have a quick question. I've been hunting the forums for an answer, but didn't find anything really solid. Will 7.10 support the P35 chipset? (I'm looking at an MSI MB)
<cliffstah> hey :-) quick question that someone probably knows off the top of their head.. what would cause a video to run slow when its not fullscreen?  it was fine before..  compiz/xgl
<arnath> JEFFmasterFlex: where can i see this and what do i need to check for/add?
<_0xf> how do u enabble universe
<Wolf23> Guys, i need a help?!
<erUSUL> Kagar: in vim you need to press ESC to exit insert or append mode and then :w <enter> to writte the file
<cliffstah> i used to be able to run it fullscreen and rotate the desktop cube and it was great, now its slows riiight down
<JEFFmasterFlex> arnath:  can't really help you with that unfortunately, i am not actually using ubuntu right now. but it's in the settings for synaptic. look around in there
<slicks_mage> erusul: ty but it seems like a lot of work, any easier way?
<michaelhoward> im haveing trouble using my wireless with wpa. i have read the fourms and would like some live support, any help would be great please. thank you.
<cliffstah> im sure its an xorg module, or something, some setting somewhere
<erUSUL> arnath: System>Admin>Software Sources
<arnath> JEFFmasterFlex: i seem to have all repositories activated
<aleka> Is there any difference in quality between .ogg and .flac? is one better than the other? which format should I use to rip music for everyday use?
<michaelhoward> if someonw want the challange pm me plase
<erUSUL> slicks_mage: if you can not boot from the cd i do not know of a easier way
<stefg> !effects | cliffstah
<ubotu> cliffstah: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<DoYouKnow> thank you sinX_
<slicks_mage> erusul:ok ty anyway
<pietro10> I got Plan 9 up
<erUSUL> aleka: flac is lossless and ogg is lossy like mp3
<Kagar> E212 Can't Open file for writing
<rexy_> aleka: ogg is a lossy compression, flac is a lossless compression
<pietro10> kagar: ls -l the file in Terminal
* aleka off to read up on lossy and lossless
<Kagar> so, do I need to make a crontab first?
<Kagar> then edit it?
<arnath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39801/ <- anyone?
<michaelhoward> anyone know how to use wpa for wireless? someone want a challange? please pm me.
<pietro10> aleka: lossy = the wavelengths are compressed; you don't get the same quality back
<pietro10> lossless = otherwise
<erUSUL> aleka: if you decompress a flac you end up with the exact same wav you compressed with mp3 and ogg that's not true
<stefg> Kagar: no , just crontab -e  ... see man crontab
<aleka> erUSUL:  Does that mean that lossless compression would take up more space then?
<brobostigon> yes
<arnath> ay
<pietro10> Anyway, I got plan 9 up with GRUB; I only had to rootnoverify (hd0,3) with chainloading +1
<erUSUL> arnath: yes
<pietro10> bye
<redheat> hi everyone
<arnath> erUSUL: howcome i'm not getting them? what do i need to do?
<erUSUL> arnath: flac files are 50-60% of original size in my experience mp3 and ogg compress much more than that
<michaelhoward> oh come on. theres got to be an expert here some where  :-D
<arnath> erUSUL: thats aimed at aleka i fink :p
<milomi1974> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_0xf> can anyone explain how to enable unviverse
<_0xf> ?
<riotkittie> ogg is lossy?
<michaelhoward> ubotu wpa
<erUSUL> arnath: you are right sorry tab completion is evil
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> !universe
<vulcanius> flac file: 20MB, ogg/mp3 of that same file: 4-5MB
<arnath> erUSUL: hehe :)
<riotkittie> taht was a stupid question. forget i asked.
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> aleka: flac files are 50-60% of original size in my experience mp3 and ogg compress much more than that
<riotkittie> flac <3
<aleka> Can anyone recommend a good app to record live steroe output from my soundcard? Audacity is not working for me for some reason
<erUSUL> arnath: are you on gutsy?
<riotkittie> although, i only use flac for classical
<arnath> erUSUL: yes
<Hoff> How do I navigate to a driectory with a space in it in command line
<erUSUL> arnath: there seems that a lot of mirrors are not as up to date as desired use main archives
<arnath> aleka: the soundrecorder that comes with ubuntu not working?
<arg-user> I have a qeustion
<Ant1jr> How do I navigate to a driectory with a space in it in command line
<arnath> erUSUL: ok will try
<erUSUL> arnath: also gutsy help _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie> arg-user: we might have an answer, ask away
<aleka> arnath: hehe.. just saw it.. never paid attention to it... will give it a try
<lamego> arg-user, cd "file file"
<vinboy> i reinstalled my system, now my data partitions says i dont have write access to it... what's the problem here?
<player> hello, I basically just ran an ubuntu install, I have 2 hard drives and it gave me the option of making a partition which I followed, after installing and restarting the machine every time it boots I get an error 17 and cannot boot ubuntu or XP, any ideas?
<erUSUL> Ant1jr: escape the spc with \
<erUSUL> Ant1jr: or use tab completion ;)
<Ant1jr> still say no directory found
<erUSUL> Ant1jr: example cd dir\ with\ spaces
<Ant1jr> oh ok
<Ant1jr> thx
<riotkittie> player: did you install from the live CD? you're going to need to beat GRUB into submission.
<huXfluX> Hello all! I've just installed Ubuntu feisty from liveCD onto a USB external drive and after reboot i got DISK BOOT FAILURE. I've set in bios frist boot device USB-HDD. What can i do?
<riotkittie> although i'm not really familiar with error 17. hm.
<player> riotkittie: Indeed, I installed from a CD.
<knoppix> hi
<Dr_willis> huXfluX,  check the forums. at one time - there was some tricks one had to do to enable booting off of a usb-hd. there were timeout issues on the disks. Had to enable a delay somewhere - i rember..  Been ages since ive seen that post/thread
<player> I'm lucky I have a 2nd machine, but currently the first has been rendered completely useless, I'm unsure how to boot either ubuntu or XP with it.
<aleka> arnath: yeap.. that's a negative on the sound recorder... I tested a recording for 15 Secs and no playback after I was done..
<arnath> aleka: :s well then im out of bright ideas :<
<stefg> huXfluX: your problem is that your BIOS swaps harddisk numbering depending on the boot medium. the external drive is hd0 whne you boot from it, but hd1 (or something) when you don't
<amadeux> Which is the most lightweight torrent client for ubuntu?
<oliver_g_> (whew, that was one hard remote computer fixing... first sabayon interfering in the X start, then gdm is broken, then the gdm reinstall doesn't replace the config stuff, so we have to do a purge with --force-depends, and then we break the permissions on the user dir and gdm freaks out... goodnight all - I have really earned my sleep today :)
<Dr_willis> stefg,  aha.. i rember that in the discussion also. :) had to edit the menu.lst on the usb hd..
<slimaq> hi why i don't have sound in pidgin?
<erUSUL> amadeux: rtorrent ?
<riotkittie> I want to say 17 means its pointing to the wrong partition but i'm not positive    :|
<huXfluX> stefg: so what can i do?
<newnickname1234> i have a question...
<newnickname1234> I get a lot of garbage when I try to boot into ubuntu
<player> riotkittie: Do you know how I could remove the new partition so I can boot with windows once again?
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  care to be a little more clear? :)
<newnickname1234> I "think" it happens when is does fsck
<stefg> huXfluX: i assume grub is written to the mbr of your internal disk (and that's wrong) first you have to restore the mbr of your internal hd. is that wi n on the internal hd ?
<newnickname1234> I have dualboot with windows
<newnickname1234> and there is a shared FAT drive
<huXfluX> stefg: no, i don't have any drives except for the usb one
<riotkittie> player: if you have an XP install CD on hand, you can pop that in, enter the Recovery console and then fixmbr
<newnickname1234> so in total, NTFS, ext3, FAT are the partitions on my computer
<player> riotkittie: I'm afraid I do not :(
<stefg> huXfluX: so there is no internal drive? what error do you get ?
<slimaq> somebody can help me?
<newnickname1234> The problem begin after I booted into windows (Hehe...) and checked the FAT partition and there was a file missing
<huXfluX> stefg: DISK BOOT FAILURE:)
<newnickname1234> which was earlier present when I had booted into ubuntu
<riotkittie> player: oh dear.   do you have internet access from the Live CD? if you can boot with that, and come back in here, perhaps we can figure something out, and make GRUB work so you can actually boot.
<kane77> join #rubyonrails
<stefg> huXfluX: then i assume that's a bios problem, not a grub problem. is the boot partition marked as active (has teh boot flag set?)
<newnickname1234> Dr_willis, do you think you know what the problem might be
<riotkittie> someone in here has to be well versed in GRUB malfunctions, eh?  show of hands, anyone?
<riotkittie> brb
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  i suggest booting to widnows and having windows scan the fat disk in question.
<huXfluX> stefg: how to see that?
<huXfluX> i've booted the livecd again
<player> riotkittie: I have internet access, and I have it boot on live cd right next to me, but I can't access irc on it due to some error
<huXfluX> what to type in terminal?
<newnickname1234> I might try that
<aleka> What do I do  if a CDROM is not being recognized when I put it in the bay?
<stefg> huXfluX: you need to boot the live CD on the box and run 'sudo fdisk -l'
<quittt> which is the best CD burner for Ubuntu?
<willdev> two users walked into a bar, /quit and /exit... /exit got bored and walked out, who was left?
<Dr_willis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<huXfluX> stefg does the /dev/sda1 (/boot) need to have a * ?
<huXfluX> coz it doesn't
<Dr_willis> quittt,  i perfer k3b. :) but its a kde app.
<quittt> ok, it is too subjetive
<stefg> huXfluX: yes, some BIOS's require that
<riotkittie> player:  do you have any idea where GRUB installed? MBR?
<Dr_willis> quittt,  not sure what gnome has to offer thats similer.
<riotkittie> willdev: not amusing.
<huXfluX> how to set it?
<aleka> gnomebaker
<player> riotkittie: I can access the hard drives on the lice CD and browse them, is there something in particular I should search for?
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> so I was using Gutsy Gibbon and while I was playing a game of Warcraft3 and everything seemed to lock up... so I restart the system and try to reboot, then my BIOS in all of it's wisdom tells me that "NTLDR is missing"... of course I know that it really means that the bootloader is gone.... so does anyone have any suggestions on how to remedy this?
<rkvirani> Hey all
<_MrPink_> rkvirani hi ;)
<aleka> can someone help me troubleshoot why my CD is not being recognized by the OS?
<pastyhermit> I found out what the problems were with my R31
<pastyhermit> it was the CPU scaling service
<erUSUL> Oni-Dracula|lapp: where did you was playing wow3 ubuntu+wine?
* pastyhermit goes to download the latest ms-fonts :D
<erUSUL> Oni-Dracula|lapp: ntldr is the loader for windows so seems a windows problem
<stefg> !grub | Oni-Dracula|lapp
<ubotu> Oni-Dracula|lapp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<munk__> somebody help me on how to update kernel..
<macgruber> Hi, i need some help, my sound card just stop working
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> erUSUL, if you didn't read, the NTLDR error is a BIOS message and has nothing to do with windows
<erUSUL> aleka: fire up a terminal and do 'tail -f /var/log/messages' then insert the cd in the tray
<iami> hi
<iami> okay
<iami> when running sudo /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<iami> it fails when I enter the kernel directory
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> stefg, would reinstalling GRUB also install GRUB to the MBR?
<iami> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o]  Error 1
<iami> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<iami> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic'
<iami> make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2
<iami> make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config3/vmmon-only'
<iami> Unable to build the vmmon module.
<r-wolf> a simple question, exported env vars are not saved between reboots, so they got to be reassigned in start scripts, is it right?
<Dr_willis> r-wolf,  the .bashrc or .bash_profile or otehr script.. correct
<pastyhermit> vmware heh
<erUSUL> Oni-Dracula|lapp: NTLDR is the (Win)NT LoaDeR the "grub" that XP uses so the error has something to do with windows (or maybe the BIOS assumes that the only thing that can be  on the mbr is ntldr and says that when it finds a not bootable mbr)
<r-wolf> Dr_willis: does it work in case of GUI login?
<Dr_willis> r-wolf,  should.
<zoranoth> r-wolf: the dot-files for per user.... or /etc.bashrc /etc/skel/* for all users
<Dr_willis> r-wolf,  depends on what you are setting I guess. and how.
<MasterShrek> iami, do you have build-essential installed? also vmware isnt as good as virtualbox, vmware is kinda bloated
<Oni-Dracula|lapp> erUSUL, considering windows has never been on the HD... i'd say it's my BIOS being tarded
<stefg> Oni-Dracula|lapp: reinstalling the grub package does nothing. you need either to run grub-install  or reintall grub from teh grub command line
<Dr_willis> Ive had much better success with Vmware-server, then virtualbox.. but it depends on what you are doing.
<erUSUL> Oni-Dracula|lapp: it could be we live in a M$ centered world... follow stefg advice on how to restore grub
<iami> MasterShrek: Does virtualbox have a library of modules?
<aleka> erUSUL:  tail -f /var/log/messages >> nothing there, also tried dmesg|tail   no error messages there either... I put the Cd in there tray and nothing happens...
<erUSUL> aleka: :(
<iami> MasterShrek: ie, can I just DL other's and start them...
<MasterShrek> iami, i dont think so, i dont use it tho, i use qemu with kvm
<r-wolf> Dr_willis: I have installed Java, and searching for a file to place "export JAVA_HOME" etc, for them to be visible for all users
<iami> is that KDE?
<MasterShrek> i dont think so iami
<MasterShrek> no, its not just kde
<iami> oh?
<Dr_willis> r-wolf,  if you used the packages for java  from the repos. you shouldent have to be doing that.
<MasterShrek> its using the kernel virtual machine, seems to make guests run much better
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<MasterShrek> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iami> which build essentials shall I install?
<MasterShrek> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<atlfalcons866> when is hardy heron being released
<MasterShrek> its a metapackage with all sorts of compilers
<openedu> I cannot get my dual head mintors into resolution 3200 x 1200 @ 85 Hz
<Angle> hello everyone
<MasterShrek> atlfalcons866, gutsy isnt even out yet
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<iami> Hrmmm, already the newest versions, as well as my linux headers
<iami> yet it still fails :(
<player> Could anyone else help me? I'm trying to boot either XP or ubuntu but being held back by an error 17, can I remove my partition on the live CD so I can boot XP again?
<Dr_willis> iami,  thers some extra repos you can enable and just 'apt-get install vmware-server'
<iami> Okay, for anyone who can help me, please... This is where it errors: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<iami> kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include] 
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<iami> ah
<iami> I like how Ubuntu has a bot now.
<stefg> player: you need to boot the ubuntu live CD. you changed your partition layout, didn't you?
<erUSUL> iami: you need to install the linux-headers package
<iami> They are useful :)
<erUSUL> iami: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<iami> erUSUL: I'm pretty sure I have it
<erUSUL> iami: then just accept the proposed folder /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include
<iami> erUSUL: I do, and it fails
<yeniklasorr> Which irc program Ubuntu has ?
<iami> yeniklasorr: irssi
<iami> yeniklasorr: it is my favorite
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<erUSUL> yeniklasorr: x-chat (gui)
<atlfalcons866> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<iami> how can I find my C header files?
<atlfalcons866> !header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about header - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<player> stefg: I created the partition via the live CD, the pc with the live CD is right next to me, how do remove this partition?
<atlfalcons866> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<stefg> player: you need to explain the problem some more. what and where is 'the partition' ?
<flokuehn> player: and why do you want to remove the partition
<yngone> hey i just installed ubuntu on this box
<yngone> and i finally got xchat working
<yngone> but im trying to install ipkungfu
<wolfwalker>  Congrats
<erUSUL> !hi | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iami> yo
<iami> where'st can I locate my C header files that match my running kernel?
<yngone> and it didnt write anything to /etc/ipkungfu
<player> stefg: sure, The particion is on the first of 2 drives, it was created during my ubuntu instal, it all went great, restarted pc and got an error 17, not I cannot boot either XP nor ubuntu, which is why I wanted to remove the partition so I could boot XP once again.
<Dr_willis> iami,  you are trying to install vmwareserver?
<vinboy_> gkrellm show constant write activity to my HD. is there any program i can use to see what process is writing to it?
<digbert> how can i use the apt family of commands to show if a package is installed?
<erUSUL> iami: in theory they are here /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/include/
<stefg> player: so you are now on the live CD?
<erUSUL> digbert: apt-cache policy packagename
<digbert> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<iami> Dr_willis: No.
<Pskol__> Irssi 0.8.10 (20051211) - http://irssi.org/
<yngone> If i want to install ipkungfu so i have to run it through sudo
<yngone> ?
<iami> Dr_willis: I'm trying to reconfig my vmware so I can run it
<player> stefg: The pc nex to me is, the one I'm on is a different XP one
<wolfwalker>  player download grub and reinstall it maybe?
<erUSUL> yngone: system>admin>synaptic
<iami> Dr_willis: I already have Vmware Server
<yngone> ok ty
<stefg> player: so bot the live CD once again on the ox which won't boot from hd
<stefg> player: so boot the live CD once again on the box which won't boot from hd
<player> stefg: done that
<wolfwalker>  Oh yeah....... forgot I had that font........
<player> Its currently running off the live cd
<stefg> player: open a terminal and enter 'sudo grub'
<adorablepuppy> Was sudo aptitude install beryl emerald-themes a bad idea? Will it break the "Desktop Effects" option?
<jessica> how do i find out what kind of wireless card ive got
<erUSUL> jessica: lspci will show you
<yngone> erUSUL; it says ipkungfu installed.    but i cant get to /etc/ipkunfu to get to the conf
<player> stefg: It is processing now
<erUSUL> yngone: dunno do "dpkg -L ipkungfu | less" to see the list of the files that the package installs
<player> stefg: done
<stefg> player: the prompt will change to grub> , enter  find /boot/grub/stage1
<stefg> player: what turns up ?
<player> stefg: (hd0,1)
<ezzieyguywuf> if i've upgraded to gutsy but want to go back to feisty, how can i do that?
<yngone> <erUSUL ;   ipkungfu installed ot my /home/yngone/desktop/ipkungfu**/
<stefg> player: enter  root (hd0,1)   ... then enter: setup (hd0)
<atlfalcons866> !aysiu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aysiu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  not sure thats doable.
<jessica> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ezzieyguywuf> drwillis: why not?
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   how would i uninstall ipkungfu i think i need to reinstall as sudo
<erUSUL> yngone: how did you installed that package?
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  becase it would be very complex i guess...  ive never heard of it being done..
<yngone> ./configure
<yngone> from the folder
<umarzuki> Why my USB can't autodetect anymore?
<yngone> but i wasnt sudo
<erUSUL> yngone: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ipkungfu'
<ezzieyguywuf> is there anyway i can just reinstall feisty from a cd but keep all my settings?
<w00t> hhh
<umarzuki> Why my USB can't autodetect anymore?
<jessica> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  backup all your settings manually, reinstall. copy them back. I dont know of any automated tools to do so.
<erUSUL> !info fwcutter | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Package fwcutter does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  i always keep /home on its own partition. makes that stuff easier.
<w00t> you guys are such geeks
<player> stefg: I got some info
<umarzuki> Why my USB can't autodetect anymore?
<jessica> erUSUL: how do I get it
<ezzieyguywuf> so i just need to copy my /home to a usb or something then copy it back after i install?
<stefg> player: did it succeed ?
<player> stefg: Indeed
<stefg> player: so try to reboot now
<umarzuki> Why my USB can't autodetect anymore?
<Dr_willis> ezzieyguywuf,  yes. If you had /home on its own partition - you wouldent even need to copy.   thers also any /etc/CONFIGS or other settings you may want to save
<stefg> player: from hd that is
<zoranoth> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ezzieyguywuf> ok...
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<umarzuki> Why my USB can't autodetect anymore?
<erUSUL> jessica: < zoranoth> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter <<<<
<quittt> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<player> stefg: same thing error 17
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   ok i edited ipkungfu.conf in /etc/ipkungfu    but now ./ipkungfu wont start it
<player> stefg: grub loading stage 1.5 grub loading, please wait ... error 17
<stefg> player: how old is your bios? how big is the win partition in front of it? Your bios might not be abe to acces beyond cylinder 1024
<Mr-Snick> I installed Beryl, but when i run it, my screen goes white. how do i stop this?
<Mr-Snick> Or get it working correctly.
<_MrPink_> does anyone know the user: heguru ?
<brohan> Hey, I've got a little problem talking to my print server, it's got a gateway of 192.168.1.1, and mine is 192.168.1.1.. we need to talk, any ideas?
<_MrPink_> you are the same person ;)
<_MrPink_> schizophrenia
<Mr-Nilsen> beryl: no composite extention .. what is that ?
<player> stefg: about 4 years, I'm unsure what the win partition is since I selected remaining hard drive space when installing
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   ok i edited ipkungfu.conf in /etc/ipkungfu    but now ./ipkungfu wont start it
<stefg> player: so boot the live cd again. we need to look at the partiton table
<erUSUL> yngone: you have to use the one you instaled with apt-get not the one you downloaded to your desktop
<yngone> yeah but
<erUSUL> yngone: you can remove the one in your home safely
<bobgill> Anyone here using Openbox? I'm trying to get the window title fonts to change but no matter the font I choose, they don't
<yngone> yeah but i edited /etc/ipkungfu.conf
<yngone> and it wont start now
<quittt> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<yngone> u usally start it with ./ipkungfu
<quittt> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<lee_> eh wahts open box?
<_MrPink_> does anyone know the user: heguru ?
<digbert> i forgot how i solved this in the past, but i installed the latest nvidia driver from the nvidia site, and now all my ttys make the monitor show "frequency out of range."
<digbert> anyone know how to fix that? i have an 8300 GS
<digbert> no nvidia* packages installed, no linux-restricted-modules-* packages installed
<scooter_> I want to remap my first mouse button (left) to my middle mouse button since I think the left button is flakey, how do i do that?
<Mr-Nilsen> coud anyone please tell me why i get this error message from beryl. "no composite extention" .?
<erUSUL> yngone: no, now that it is installed you run it with 'sudo ipkungfu' no need to ut ./
<quittt> which is the website that has a repository search?
<erUSUL> yngone: maybe it has a init script in /etc/init.d/
<erUSUL> yngone: too
<gore-> hey guys
<gore-> I'm trying to install 7.10 beta
<lee_> oh thanks for reminding me I am getting a message that is saying
<gore-> but I'm having problems with gparted
<zzz> quittt: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   ok it says its installed from the package manager
<gore-> it keeps locking up around 56%
<lee_> I am gett his on my screen...You need to install the package
<lee_>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<lee_> for this program to work.
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   but sudo ipkungfu doesnt work
<player> stefg: booted
<gore-> anyone know of a similar problem?
<stefg> player: can you connect to the net from the live CD ?
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   http://pastebin.com/m2b1fd179
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   for my sudo ipkungfu error
<player> stefg: yep
<quittt> zzz it is not official
<lee_> does any one know what this means :You need to install the package
<lee_>   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic
<lee_> for this program to work.::
<jrdaigle1000> I have an old computer that cannot boot from a CD. I want to install Ubuntu on it. It has a CD drive and can boot from floppies. Please help.
<digbert> lee_: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-13-generic then I guess.
<jessica> how do I get fwcutter
<stefg> player: so get a terminal , run 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the output to !pastebin
<Dr_willis> !find fwcutter
<stefg> !paste | player
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> player: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<drgeb> join #mythtv
<lee_> ouch..older system may not like it to well
<Dr_willis> jessica,  bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<drgeb> oopsy sorry guys
<mzuverink> anyone know the cli command to switch the default from Rhythmnbox to amarok?
<erUSUL> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-1 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<digbert> anyone?
<zzz> quittt: What do you mean by saying that it is not official? I thought that http://packages.ubuntu.com was an official page.
<erUSUL> jessica: 'sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter'
<newnickname1234> Dr_Willis, I tried running chkdsk on windows
<lee_> it is , but i am running 10
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   any idea?
<zoranoth> jessica: on your own box - you can always run apt-cache search 'foo' to find packages related to foo... searches both pkg name and brief description
<lee_> or x
<newnickname1234> is there any other file check disk utility on windows
<jrdaigle1000> anyone? I want to install Ubuntu on my computer, where can I get boot floppies?
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  no idea. I dont mess with windows much.
<jessica> erUSUL: thx, is there also a tutorial on how to use fwcutter?
<mzuverink> scandsk
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  did it actually find some errors?
<mzuverink> or something sim
<newnickname1234> since chkdsk, I think had a memory leak
<player> stefg: My mouse is wireles so I can't use it
<erUSUL> yngone: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and choose it not to be the default sh
<lee_> is it me or has windos become  a nasty word now a days?
<newnickname1234> it stuck and 0 % complete and was allocating memory like nothing
<player> stefg: stefg Basically can highlight and paste it
<lee_> eh i mean Windows
<erUSUL> jessica: maybe in the  bcm43xx wiki help page
<player> can't*
<newnickname1234> so I had to kill it twice...
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<erUSUL> !bcm43xx > jessica
<jrdaigle1000> anyone? anyone? I want to install Ubuntu on my computer, where can I get boot floppies?
<yngone> install dash as /bin/sh?
<yngone> yes or no
<erUSUL> !install | jrdaigle1000
<ubotu> jrdaigle1000: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> yngone: no
<yngone> now sudo ipkungfu?
<mzuverink> lee_, forgot the circle_c and circle_r after Windows(ha)
<erUSUL> yngone: try this first 'sudo /etc/init.d/ipkungfu start'
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   Thank you for all your help. Im pretty sure its running good right now
<stefg> player: whatever floats your boat... i'd need to look at the partition layout to see, if the linux partition is too far back on the disk, so the bios will not let grub read its config files
<player> stefg: What part of the output in particular are you looking for so I can type it out.
<newnickname1234> I think the file system might have been corrupted so much, that there might be something cyclical, which cause linux and windows to go crazy
<erUSUL> yngone: to add it to the boot secuence do this 'sudo update-rc.d ipkungfu defaults'
<_MrPink_> player: use www.pastebin.com   then you dont have to type :)
<erUSUL> yngone: so it starts on every boot
<yngone> <erUSUL>  ;   Thank you, is there a way to test to make sure its running good?
<player> _MrPink_: I have no mouse to copy and paste
<yngone> System startup links for /etc/init.d/ipkungfu already exist.
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  there are some linux Live 'system rescue' cd's that have linux 'check disk' tools that can check windows drives
<erUSUL> yngone: then everything is already set up
<arnducky> Has anyone managed to successfully purge their AMD64 machine of VMWare Player/Server -- it breaks dpkg/apt!!?
<_MrPink_> player 1:0 for you :-P
<stefg> player: basically we need to look if the linux partition starts or extends beyond cylinder 1024 of the disk
<newnickname1234> Is there a way to not mount the FAT partition without actually deleting/formatting it
<erUSUL> yngone: http://ipkungfu.ufsoft.org/wiki/FAQ#6
<arnducky> The community docs have one line "cannot be removed"
<arnducky> =P
<arnducky> newnickname1234, please rephrase your question
<Dr_willis> newnickname1234,  just dont mount it. :)
<player> stefg: reading it now it actually said invalid option
#ubuntu 2007-10-07
<newnickname1234> where?
<Dr_willis> where? where what?  if its geting mounted from the fstab.. then remove the fstab entry?
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<yngone> if u wanna ssh to another shell
<yngone> u just apt-get ssh
<yngone> ?
<player> stefg: no I hit 1 instead of L
<newnickname1234> I am assuming that from the grub loader, I can go into command line and edit the fstab file
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<lee_> Follow the on screen instructions
<Dreamev> exit
<Mr-Snick> one again ...I installed Beryl, but when i run it, my screen goes white. how do i stop this?
<Dreamev> hups
<player> stefg: Do you want the devide with the asterix?
<newnickname1234> I can do that?
<player> device
<zoranoth> newnick: grep -v vfat /etc/fstab > /tmp/foo; sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old; sudo mv /tmp/foo /etc/fstab
<player> stefg: It starts at 23971
<peter_> I cannot get bluetooth to work on ubuntu
<stefg> player: so i can't guide you, because i can't see anything. Afaics, your problem is that the disk is too big for the bios , so you can try if you can get a newer bios, or repartition the disk with a separate /boot partition at the start.
<yngone> how do u delcaire the port u wanna join in xchat
<player> stefg: Fair enough, can you guide me to removing the particion so I can boot windows again?
<yngone> ./server blah.blah.com :6667?
<newnickname1234> I can't get to shell (and am not familiar with grub command line)...
<neh> I just installed the gutsy beta (64-bit server) on a new machine, and the network hardware isn't working at all. The hardware is the nforce 570, it's detected and forcedeth gets loaded, but it doesn't create a device entry. Any ideas?
<lid> anyone knows how to suspend my laptop at a given time?
<newnickname1234> Other than using a live cd...
<erUSUL> !gutsy | neh
<ubotu> neh: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<neh> erUSUL: ah, thanks
<zoranoth> newnick: you' can't get it to boot? - is it trying to use the wrong root partition?
<newnickname1234> It just goes on printing out a lot of garbage on boot time
<stefg> player: removing the partition won't help. you need to restore the windows bootloader to the mbr of the hd. that involves booting a win-CD to rescue console and run 'fixmbr' from the win command prompt
<Centaur5> I just finished my squid server but it doesn't block sites until I run my firewall after squid starts. How can I make that automatic on startup?
<player> stefg: I have no boot cd :(
<flacom> hey... what is the package of xv ?
<zoranoth> garbage? or bootmessages? like the same kindof stuff you see with dmesg or from /var/log/{syslog|messages}
<stefg> player: a freedos CD will do, too. there run fdisk /mbr
<mphill> Can someone please help me figure out my my video looks like this ->> http://www.mphill.org/~mphill/video_issue.png  I have all gstreamer components installed, its not a proprietary format.
<digbert> anyway, anyone know how to fix the out of range error i asked about a little while ago?
<newnickname1234> It mounts the file system, get startup scripts running and at some point after that (maybe right before doing a file check) it starts printing out garbage (invalid characters on the screen) until I kill the computer
<newnickname1234> NO
<zoranoth> ahh - so - real garbage :)
<player> stefg: Let me look around to see if I have one
<newnickname1234> that would have been little easier, it goes to fast and all I can see is, "weird" characters
<newnickname1234> usually non printable...
<yngone> i actually really like ubuntu
<yngone> :)
<yngone> im new to nix
<newnickname1234> I "think" it might be similar to doing a cat on a binary file
<stefg> player: or try the super grub disk. it possibly manages to boot your win, so can run a fixmbr from the installed system
<newnickname1234> I tried the recovery console, and it does the same thing
<Ashfire908> newnickname1234, check your logs?
<zoranoth> I'd try a live-cd... then fsck your filesystems to see if they're still alive (sounds like something's corrupt there) ... then you can mount and edit whatever you need
<newnickname1234> That's what I am going to do, I tried chkdsk on windows on the FAT partition and chkdsk goes on allocating memory on memory on memory...
<lid> is there a suspend command equal to shutdown 2:30 ??
<yngone> if you wanna dns somthing in nix
<yngone> do you just host than server?
<newnickname1234> I should be good if I use the fiesty cd...
<player> stefg: I don't think Ione part of the live cd? have any windows cd, the the grub
<player> erm
<zoranoth> newnick: the few times I've gotten raw garbage like that that wasn't a lilo/grub problem... I had to start digging out backup tapes :(
<newnickname1234> I am hoping the fsck from the live cd don't go into infinite loop either!
<player> stefg: I don't think I have the windows cd, can i use the live one for the GRUB?
<aleka> I have run out of space on my / partition and now can not login with gdm because there no space available ... what files can I delete? How can I delete apt cache files?
<newnickname1234> That is sweet (being sarcastic ;))
<lid> go to the strg+alt+F1
<newnickname1234> Thanks for your suggestions... All
<stefg> player:  rathe get http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<zoranoth> hrm - haven't used the ubuntu CD's for anything but install.... always used knoppix out of force of habit....
<player> stefg: hmm I wonder if theres a download for windows?
<zoranoth> are you running vfat or NTFS on that partition?
<defendguin> i used gparted to remove a partition from my disk and now fscheck is going crazy because the drive doesn't exist it puts me into an emergency shell each time i boot up
<gorii> I"m trying to install 7.10 beta, but I"m having trouble with the partitioner, it keeps freezing at 53%
<stefg> player: it's an iso image. so you just dl it, burn the image and hope that it's smart enough to let you boot a OS off your hd
<gorii> has anyone heard of this issue before?
<aleka> Please help in creating enough space on my / to be able to login graphically and free up more space..
<player> stefg: will try it out
<lid> aleka: login on console
<Flannel> aleka: 'sudo apt-get clean' will clean your package cache
<lid> and delete the crap u dont need anymore
<aleka> lid: I am on console
<aleka> Flannel: thanks... would that give me enough space to be able to log in
<aleka> ?
<Flannel> aleka: Yeah
<peter_> can anyone guide me as to how to set up bluetooth on ubuntu .....one that actually works :)
<lid> how can i suspend the computer at a given time??
<yngone> if you wanna dns somthing in nix
<yngone> do you just host than server?
<Shelldrak> hello world
<Mr_WAMU> Hello Shelldrak
<aleka> Flannel:  thanks again :))  Is there any way to list what files are taking up what space? AFIK I don't  have any music/media files on my /
<lid> peter_: check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<player> stefg: Should I just stick the cd in and let it boot?
<stefg> player: yup
<Shelldrak> I juste join the community today
<Flannel> aleka: There's a GUI disk space analyzer, yeah.  Believe its already installed
<Mr_WAMU> Can anybody tell me how to open my iptabes in gedit?
<DM|> how do i reset my irc freenode nickserv password
<aleka> Flannel: Thanks again
<quack> the disk space analyzer is nice
<DM|> quack baobab?
<quack> lol
<Flannel> DM|: yeah
<quack> still running gutsy beta
<quack> lots of nightmares
<quack> lol
<Mr_WAMU> Can anyone tell me where iptables are located?
<DM|> quack tis expected, anything i can possibly help with?
<Mr_WAMU> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
* zoranoth test
<quack> naw,i'll survive,been through this before
<eugman> I want to backup my photos folder periodically to a external harddrive. What's the most effecient way about this? Rsync?
<jrdaigle1000> okay, I'm back and I still need boot floppies :(
<yngone> how do u find out ur distro
<stefg> !sbackup | eugman
<ubotu> eugman: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<yngone> i think i have ubuntu 6.10
<luis> hello people
<eugman> stefg, actually i'm alreay using that for full backups can it handle two configs?
<quack> hi luis
<yngone> how do u find out ur distro
<yngone> i think i have ubuntu 6.10
<luis> can anyone tell me what command I have to type into the terminal window to install google earth in ubuntu, it's on my desktop
<SpiffyBalak> does anyone here know a lot about VirtualBox?
<pbx> yngone: uname -a
<stdin> !version | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<pbx> Yeah, that :)
<lid> luis: ./[install.bin] 
<stefg> eugman: not sure. but photos are compressed already (so rsync has no benefits) , so a simle cronjob would do, too
<quack> or just click sys monitor
<yngone> 6.10 edgy
<yngone> is that updated?
<luis> just that?
<jrib> !googleearth > luis (read the private message from ubotu)
<luis> lid
<kav2k> Having a problem to get my network up: after setting "static" entry in /etc/network/interfaces I get "SIOCADDRT: Network Unreachable".
<jrdaigle1000> anyone? I want to install Ubuntu on my computer, where can I get boot floppies?
<jrdaigle1000> please?
<Flannel> jrdaigle1000: Grab the alternate CD, it can make boot floppies
<pbx> stefg: rsync isn't just about file compression, it's also about only sending what has changed
<quack> not sure
<quack> do you have a cd drive?
<stdin> !install > jrdaigle1000 | see the link from ubotu
<eugman> stefg, well basically I don't know how to intelligentally copy files such that only new files are copied
<pbx> eugman: You use rsync.
<jrdaigle1000> I'm downloading the alternate CD. How do I use it to make the floppies?
<player> stefg: Thanks so much for your time.
<player> stefg: I think I may have fixed it
<Flannel> jrdaigle1000: During the install, theres an entry to create boot floppies.  If you're looking to just make boot floppies, do the advanced, and skip everything else.
<Flannel> jrdaigle1000: Its a big menu that you go through in order (or you can skip stuff), at the end theres a boot floppy creation thing
<stefg> eugman: whatever floats your boat. linux is about choice, so you can as well use rsync
<luis> lid, this:  ./[install.bin] , didn't work :(
<jrdaigle1000> But I can't run the install. I can't boot from a CD.
<Icekuma> Hi everyone! :)
<stdin> jrdaigle1000: see the link from ubotu
<Flannel> jrdaigle1000: Ah, you haven't installed yet?
<yngone> 6.10 edgy
<yngone> is that updated?
<jrdaigle1000> no, i haven't installed yet, but I want to
<Flannel> yngone: Yes.  It's supported for 18 months
<eugman> stefg, well is there anything else good for copying smartly?
<Flannel> jrdaigle1000: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  has a few installation-from-floppy guides
<stefg> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stdin> !install | jrdaigle1000, instructions here
<ubotu> jrdaigle1000, instructions here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Cryoniq> jrdaigle1000: Have you made sure the settings in bios are set to boot from CD?
<mzuverink> About to install gusty, but need to know what people are doing about medibuntu and other stuff, or does gusty come with all the goodies for mp3s and stuff?
<yngone> Flannel; i want ot install truecrypt and on there site there is nothing for that version of ubuntu
<Icekuma> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu 7.04 64 AMD version?
<jrib> mzuverink: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> mzuverink: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy support, thanks
<yngone> Flannel; does truecrypt work on 6.10?
<Inox> How can i customize visual effects with ubuntu 7.10???
<player> stefg: hmm, It show the XP loading screen then the pc reboots itself.
<stefg> eugma: or read about cp -u
<jrib> Inox: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> Inox: #ubuntu+1
<Icekuma> trying to get MSN to work on UBUNTU here so I can do audio and teh like
<eugman> ok
<Inox> Ok
<stefg> player: you might as well have a hardware problem....
<player> I doubt that
<yngone> Flannel; i want ot install truecrypt and on there site there is nothing for that version of ubuntu
<yngone> Flannel; does truecrypt work on 6.10?
<trimmer> Has anybody successfully configured rubyonrails with the mongrel web proxy in UBUNTU?
<trogdor> anyone know what command is to start bittornado?
<zoranoth> yngone: down load the source from TC website - you'll need to compile a kernel module
<_Andrew> Icekuma, Have you got msn working with audio?
<Warsocket> could someone help me compiling my own kernel, it just gives error messages while compiling after make menuconfig
<jrdaigle1000> My BIOS has a setting to boot from a CD, but according to someone I've talked to, it can only do so in "emulation mode," so I've never managed to boot from a CD.
<Ashfire908> how do i list the users on the system?
<Icekuma> Nope I don't have aMSN working with AUDIO at all
<Flannel> yngone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume might help
<Icekuma> That's the problem.
<Ashfire908> sorry, how do i list the user accounts
<Icekuma> So is there a way to get audio on it at all?
<stdin> Ashfire908: they are listed in /etc/passwd
<jrdaigle1000> And SmartBootManager doesn't work either. I can boot into it from a floppy, but it doesn't list my CD drive.
<_Andrew> Icekuma, Is it possible for you to use something like skype? Skype works quite well.
<Icekuma> I can use Skype sure
<Icekuma> but
<Icekuma> the web video doesn't work in skype anymore
<trimmer> Before anyone asks, I am in #rubyonrails, #apache and there is no support channel for mongrel
<Icekuma> So either I can fixt that or the other
<Warsocket> i get this error ehile compiling the kernel
<Warsocket> make[1] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<Icekuma> I guess it's because of Feisty?
<yngone> <zoranoth>  what does that mean and which version shouldi download?
<heartsblood> if I wanted to replace the bars at the top and bottom of a gdm enviroment with something else what should I look into to do that
<player> stefg: 'ntldr' is missing?
<Icekuma> So if that doesn't work, how do I get Skype VIDEO to work in 7.04?
<Rizzla> Has anyone had luck migrating their thunderbird profile from XP to ubuntu?
<Rizzla> would someone have a couple mins to help me figure it out?
<_Andrew> Icekuma, I've had a look around at voip and video. You can use ekiga which comes with Ubuntu which has voice and video (works on windows too), there is yahoo video with a program call gyachi and amsn video works for me. I am using a combination of Gyachi (yahoo) web cam with skype
<Flannel> Rizzla: I believe TB has an export/import thing, where you can export your profile and then import it in linux
<yngone> Flannel ; sudo apt-get install truecrypt    ; E: Couldn't find package truecrypt
<Icekuma> Emmm Ekiga? But taht means I have to force others to get Ekiga.
<heartsblood> Icekuma: Video isn't supported by skype in linux yet
<Icekuma> Well
<heartsblood> Icekuma: there is a beta version floating around but I'm not sure where to pick it up
<Rizzla> let me look into it
<Icekuma> it was possible back in an earlier version of linux Skype.
<zoranoth> \msg yngone http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php - choose "Other (Source code)"
<Rizzla> last I checked i couldnt get it to work
<Icekuma> I mean earlier version of Ubuntu
<Cryoniq> 0o Was that for real? 0o I was watching a avi file in vlc. I accidently moved the file from its location to a external NAS drive. Then remembered I had it playing and was thinking.. this will freeze when I hit play.. but it didn't. It played it all. Is it so nifty setup that the system "feel" the move and updated the source to the new allocation? 0o
<Icekuma> So mmm
<_Andrew> Icekuma, I don't like Ekiga much myself. Thats why I use a combination of yahoo web cam with skype
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<zoranoth> s/\\/\//g :D
<stefg> player: there seems some real problem between bios and harddisk. check your bios settings maybe you have to change to lba-mode (or away from it). this no linux problem, but a general problem ot the bios addressing the harddisk
<Icekuma> _Andrew
<Icekuma> those solutions all mean I have to force others to download yahoo
<heartsblood> Icekuma: are you sure about that?  they JUST released the new 1.4 so maybe try a different version
<Icekuma> You mean try an earlier Skype?
<Rizzla> i just tried running thunderbird and got the following error: Mozilla thunderbird is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must first close the existing moziall thunderbird process or restart your system
<heartsblood> yes
<Wood1> What is the imporvement in Pidgin Instant Messenger?
<_Andrew> IceKuma, does aMSN web cam not work for you>?
<Rizzla> I dont see an open thunderbird righ tnow
<bobgill> how do I restart the font DB?
<yngone> <zoranoth>  mind if pm?
<Icekuma> The web cam in aMSN works
<Icekuma> but audio does not work
<Flannel> yngone: Hmm.  You're right.  You'll have to download/install it manually.  Their site doesn't seem to have a 6.10version (you knew that), but does have a 7.04, you could upgrade, or just compile manually (use checkinstall)
<Icekuma> that was the issue
<Icekuma> it's just annoying to use two progs you know.
<Rizzla> Flannel, were you talking to me?
<Icekuma> so thought somebody would know a way to make it work.
<Rizzla> oh, sorry, you were talking to yngone
<_Andrew> Icekuma, can you not use Skype for audio and aMSN for webcam?
<zoranoth> yngone: yeah - flannels' right - http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php - choose "Other (Source code)"
<jamison_> anyone here that could help me with a python question
<pbx> sure
<Icekuma> _andrew I can
<pbx> but #python is a better place
<Icekuma> but that wasn't the solution I wanted
<jamison_> wont let me join python, says i need t me registered
<Cryoniq> Does MSN stuff and webcam work at all under Ubuntu with the available clients around?
<Icekuma> Well
<Rizzla> how do i kill thunderbird process that the error said is open?  WHen I checked my system monitor I dont see it running
<Icekuma> Depends
<Icekuma> what version Ubuntu you have
<_Andrew> Cryoniq, There is a program called aMSN that gives you voice and web cam support
<Icekuma> if you have the one I have
<Icekuma> then there are issues
<kav2k> I'm trying to migrate my network settings from Windows but can't get them to work: after setting up "static" entry in interfaces I get "SIOCADDRT: Network Unreachable". Anyone having any ideas what might be wrong?
<Icekuma> but if you use Edgy Ubuntu and earlier
<Icekuma> then should have less issues
<player> stefg: I have access mode and can change it to large or none
<Cryoniq> _Andrew: aaah. Nice.. I didn't know webcam support was around yet.. nice!
<player> stefg: is that it?
<luis> anyone, how to install google earth please?
<luis> lol
<stefg> player: try large
<Flannel> !earth | luis
<ubotu> luis: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<heartsblood> does anybody know of an application that will modify/remove the top and bottom bars in gdm?
<luis> what's the medibuntu repository? O_o
<jamison_> how do you register a nick on here?
<Pici> !nickspam > The-Barkeeper (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<underwatercow> Why is it that videos I play in Totem and VLC are too dark?
<Flannel> !medibuntu | luis
<ubotu> luis: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_Andrew> heartsblood, eh? Can't you just right click and "delete panel" ?
<Cryoniq> Only around 11 days untill Gutsy.. I'm detecting an early start of christmas this year :P
<heartsblood> _Andrew: not exactly my goal, but I didn't think of that.
<pbx> Christmas is already here on my laptop
<player> stefg: No when I boot up it just says ntldr is missing, but alreast that means its attempting to start windows
<player> now*
<Cryoniq> pbx: naah.. You got a Beta X-mas :)
<heartsblood> _Andrew: if you remove the bars, is there a way to get them back?
<pbx> Cryoniq: with 100MB of downloaded updates per day, it seems
<_Andrew> heartsblood, No idea
<lordhelmet> hey all...running gutsy kubuntu with gdd instead of kdm. standby works but when i come out of standby, it restarts gdm and i have to log in again, losing anything i had open. this happened before i upgraded to gutsy too (yes i know gutsty is still beta)
<Cryoniq> pbx: Yeah I know :P
<Cryoniq> pbx: Isn't it sweet? :P
<Rizzla> Anyone migrated their thunderbird profile from XP to Feisty?
<heartsblood> _Andrew: well 1 way to find out :)
<Pici> lordhelmet: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions please.
<Rizzla> i'm having some trouble and could use a hand if someone's done it before
<bluebanana> Hi, I've plugged in my USB Logitech webcam to my computer. what do i do next to use it or to see if it works.
<bluebanana> ?
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: I have. She was blond, blue eyes and a real good lover... hmm that wasn't what you meant.. *cough* *blush* Anyway, state the nature of your emergency :)
<lordhelmet> Pici: it happened on feisty too so i was asking here anyway
<Rizzla> i downloaded thunderbird via synaptic
<Rizzla> and i tried launching it but am getting an error
<_Andrew> bluebanana, There is a program called Camorama install that and load it up
<Rizzla> Error: Mozilla thunderbird is already running, but is not responding.  To open a new window, you must first close the existing moziall thunderbird process or restart your system
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: ah right. It told you already had a running process?
<unagi> did u restart Rizzla
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: right. You might have a process hanging around. You might need to kill it. Or restart the system will help also.
<unagi> odd that, that is exactly what the error stated lol
<Rizzla> no i havent restarted
<bluebanana> _Andrew, should i check first to see if computer detects a USB webcam plugged in?
<Rizzla> how do i kill the process
<Ashfire908> how do i delete a group?
<Rizzla> i'd rather try that first because i've got some stuff running that I dont want to restart
<unagi> sudo gnome-system-monitor
<bluebanana> can one use a webcam as a sort of digital-camera?
<unagi> or sudo killall process
<Sarah> is there a channel for the new beta ubuntu
<bluebanana> _Andrew, oh, lsusb shows that it detects the webcam
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: There is a terminal command for it, but I would recommend the program "htop" it is like a terminal version of the taskmanager... you can easily kill processes via keyboard
<TuneTracker> I am trying to find a busy, active IRC channel for OpenOffice.  Can someone suggest one?
<Rizzla> i've got the sysmon open, but I dont see any mozilla thunderbird processes running
<Ashfire908> how do i delete a user group?
<Sarah> because i cant use my internet on ubuntu 7.10 beta
<felipe_> hello, someone can help me with Beryl installation to an Ubuntu 7.04
<_MrPink_> and it shows you all the processes and information about them when you start htop
<_Andrew> bluebanana, You mean take pictures with your webcam plugged in? Camorama lets you do that
<clos> hey guys, i'm running utorrent under wine, but my torrents won't download?
<Sarah> i can ping google but not go there
<Sarah> i cant log on with pigwigen
<bluebanana> _Andrew, thanks!!! you're the best
<Sarah> or anythin
<Sarah> just ping
<unagi> it wont say specifically mozilla thunderbird
<_MrPink_> clos why not try a native linux torrent application ?
<Wood1> does anyone here has an HP Pavilion laptop?
<clos> deluge won't install mrpink
<unagi> i do Wood1
<unagi> dv6000t
<Wood1> unagi: and you have ubuntu installed on it?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla the Problem is you need to find out its process ID... as I said htop makes the whole issue a lot easier ;)
<unagi> ......yes
<_Andrew> clos, Did you check that you're not behind a NAT or being firewalled?
<CaptainMorgan> anyone ever have trouble with MySql Admin and Browser remotely? every time I try to login it hangs... but if I use phpmyadmin it works... the former just has better interface
<Wood1> unagi: what about the webcam, does it work?
<bluebanana> _Andrew, how'd you hear about camorama? Is that the best/most popular on ubuntu?
<Rizzla> MrPink, should I use synaptic to get htop?
<felipe_> hello, someone can help me with Beryl installation to an Ubuntu 7.04
<ganon> You know a good guide for Ubuntu?
<clos> andrew this is on a dedicated server, on its own port, thats not behind a NAT
<_Andrew> bluebanana, ubuntuforums.org
<unagi> it does.....with tweaking and raindancing.........but it doesnt work well
<Sarah> anyone?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla I think: apt-get install htop  works as well... but you should be able to find it via synaptic
<_Andrew> bluebanana, There are other programs it's just the most popular to test that your web cam actually works
<Rizzla> got it
<Rizzla> lemme start it up
<Wood1> unagi: what about the remote controller?
<Sarah> ???
<_MrPink_> Rizzla looks kind of weird at first ;)
<felipe_> hello, someone can help me with Beryl installation to an Ubuntu 7.04?
<unagi> remote works......but tv tuner doesnt
<gokhan_> i am going to install easycam2 but it also is going to install gcc 3.1 but i already have gcc 4.1 so might it make any problem if i install them?
<Sarah> felipe
<luis> anyone have google earth on their linux machine?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla just press F3 to search and type thunderbird   and then enter and then you can kill with F9  (as shown at the bottom)
<luis> I was able to install it, but it acts super weird
<Rizzla> MrPink, it failed, couldnt run for some reason
<luis> like the screen flickers and stuff
<Wood1> unagi: ok
<Sarah> goto the ubuntu forums, there is one line that u type in terminal and it downloads and installs it for u
<bluebanana> if i'm not using a USB gadget, should i unplug it from my comp in order to free up my computer's "brain"?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: when you type "htop"   in the terminal it gives you an error ?
<peter_> can anyone help me with bluetooth on ubuntu
<Sarah> like sudo apt-get install beryl emrald themes and all this stuff
<unagi> yea its why i still keep vista around wood1
<Rizzla> "could not launch menu item"  Faild to execute child process "-x" (no such file or directory) "
<jp> how can I enable wireless card using the command line ?
<unagi> ubuntu doesnt do everything =/
<_Andrew> Sarah, Did you install something like moblock that blocks aload of ip's connecting to your computer?
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: when I kill a process I open up a terminal window. Do sudo ps -A (sometimes sudo ps -A |grep <what im looking for>. Then taking the process ID at same line of what found and do: kill <process ID number>
<Sarah> im not sure
<Wood1> bluebanana: lol, no it doesn't affect it's "brain" :P
<Rizzla> ah, forget it, i had to do it from the terminal
<ganon> felipe: are you from spain?
<Sarah> i just installed 7.10 now and noticed
<Sarah> its a fresh install, no mods
<Wood1> Sarah: did you like it?
<_Andrew> felipe_, applications -> add/remove programs -> search: beryl
<felipe_> Sarah, you mean apt? i've done that but it dont start
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: hehe ok.. yeah terminal is fine... for me its just too many steps thats why I like htop
<bluebanana> Wood1, i mean, would the computer run faster/better if i unplug un-used USB gadgets?
<Wood1> bluebanana: nope
<jp> how can I enable wireless card using the command line ?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla I am just a lazy soab :-P
<TuneTracker> I am trying to find a busy, active IRC channel for OpenOffice.  Can someone suggest one?
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: but htop does the work as well and more simple if not want to mess in term :)
<Ashfire908> um, just curious, where are the passwords stored? in the kernel?
<Rizzla> I did F and searched for thunderbird, but it doesnt look like it showed anything
<Sarah> my internet is connecting through ethernet and worked fine on 7.04
<unagi> jp what do you mean enable the wireless card
<luis> anyone have google earth on their linux machine? I was able to install it, but it acts super weird, the screen flickers and stuff
<Wood1> bluebanana: it might be faster on startup yes, but during runtime it doesn't affect
<unagi> luis sounds like drivers to me
<jp> yes
<bluebanana> i have a logitech quickcam messenger. In camorama, i'm not seeing much color. do i have a black and white webcam? http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-961237-0403-QuickCam-Messenger-WebCam/dp/B00006OLCT
<luis> so, what do I do? me not know :(
<luis> lol
<unagi> anyone here have an nvidia card that theyre running the 100.19 drivers?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: You mean in htop =
<clos> whenever i try to install any torrent app it returns this
<clos> http://pastebin.com/m1f450ae3
<ganon> somebody know any guide for Ubuntu ?
<unagi>  bluebanana ubuntu has problems with alot of webcams and color
<Rizzla> Yea, i searched in htop via F3 and typed thunderbird but nothing seemed to show up
<unagi> yea ganon.......irc #ubuntu
<unagi> welcome!
<Rizzla> i just see all my other processes
<jrdaigle1000> anyone here have an idea on how slow Feisty will run on a 133MHz processor and 144 MB RAM?
<_MrPink_> it only marks it with a green bar
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: try search for mozilla
<bluebanana> is there a way to use my webcam as a "security camera", one that is motion activated, so that when I'm gone, I can have a video/snapshot copy of what's going on in the webcam's view?
<_MrPink_> try "thund" and then Enter and then F9
<bluebanana> unagi, I see.
<Sarah> what could be blocking my internet connection
<_Andrew> bluebanana, can you do lsusb and tell me the web cams code. You're having problems?
<k3nz0o> Wow , My Webcam work on IRC
<fyrestrtr> bluebanana: depends if the camera supports motion detection.
<unagi> as far as motion activated you would have to  have a sensor for that
<ganon> unagi: jajajaja, Thanks, but I'm thinking in any write for read, not for ask
<clos> anyone?
<clos> http://pastebin.com/m1f450ae3
<bluebanana> _Andrew, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Messenger
<unagi> ok let me try and help ganon whats your question
<Rizzla> F it, i'll just restart real quick.  Ctrl+alt+backspace is all i need to do to kill all my processes and relogin right?
<unagi> or whats the problem u seek an answer for
<unagi> no rizzla
<unagi> that just restarts x
<unagi> restart the pc
<Sarah> helloooo???
<Rizzla> thats just to restart x right/
<Rizzla> ?
<bluebanana> fyrestrtr, how do i know if my webcam supports motion detection? And if my webcam doesn't support motion-detection, can't Ubuntu be smart enough to make it motion-detactable? (I hope so)
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: if you do that you will restart X only but remain in session as user
<_MrPink_> yes it only restarts X not the apps
<Rizzla> hmm, so just log out?
<gokhan_> i am going to install easycam2 but it also is going to install gcc 3.1 but i already have gcc 4.1 so might it make any problem if i install them?
<_MrPink_> restart
<unagi> no....restart
<_Andrew> bluebanana, can you describe your problem. Black & white? or it doesn't work at all?
<edg1> hello all
<jp> I would like to download some programs from the internet, but my Ubuntu does not seem to recognize my wireless card. I do not have gui.
<unagi> lol
<Sarah> sum1??? a lil bit of help please?
<edg1> anyone know how to change refresh rate?
<fyrestrtr> bluebanana: ubuntu cannot create a hardware sensor in your camera; your camera must already have the sensor + circuitry inside it.
<swarm> what is the process using screen to share a terminal?
<Wood1> guys, do you think that a Windows user can fully migrate to Linux/Ubuntu? or should use Ubuntu for some software and Windows for other software, since not all Windows software work on Ubuntu.. please make me understand how can you work on Ubuntu and most of the software that is out work only for Windows. Thanks a lot
<Rizzla> ug.. restarting takes sooo long.. but i'll do it.  Hopefully you guys will still be here when i get back
<Quak3r> bluebanana, are you a banana ?
<unagi> sarah wats wrong
<_MrPink_> thats why htop is so good... and it should work ;)
<_Andrew> !patience Sarah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patience sarah - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> bluebanana: to find out if your camera does, look up its documentation.
<Quak3r> :D just joking :D
<Cryoniq> Thinking of it.. I should check out how thunderbird is these days.. been running evolution mainly.. hmm
<Rizzla> see ya in a few.  Thanks for your patience
<unagi> lol patience
<clos> whenever i try to install anything torrent related i get this error http://pastebin.com/m1f450ae3
<jrib> gokhan_: no as long as you are using the repos
<Cryoniq> Rizzla: np :)
<Sarah> my internet doesnt work right on 7.10
<_MrPink_> Rizzla see you ;)
<acoustyk> is there a gaming specific server?
<fyrestrtr> Sarah: use 7.04
<Sarah> i can ping google but i cant go there
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: whats your problem?
<jrib> !gutsy > Sarah (read the private message from ubotu)
<Sarah> i cant
<unagi> then downgrade till 7.10 is officially out
<acoustyk> channel*
<pbx> If the splash page that my machine displays on boot isn't referenced in /boot/grub/menu.lst, where is it?
<Sarah> doesnt support my graphics card
<bluebanana> Quak3r, no, i'm not a banana, i'm bluebanana ! 8-)
<gokhan_> jrib, so it wont cause any problem in my system
<ganon> unagi: Thank you for your help, but isn't a concrete question
<Sarah> and 7.10 does
<fyrestrtr> !bootsplash > pbx
<usser> Wood1: keep it dual booted for some time, but sit in ubuntu most of the time soon enough u'll make a complete switch
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: what problem are you having?
<_MrPink_> pbx I think it should be in menu.lst ??
<unagi> ubuntuforums.org ganon
<Sarah> i cant USE internet
<Sarah> i can ping google
<Sarah> but cant go there
<Nicark> hey guys what developing tool you recommend for webpages? =D
<bluebanana> _Andrew, problem about color? If so, things in camoram doesn't look it has colors
<ganon> oki thanks unagi ;)
<jrib> gokhan_: if you are using the repos, there is no problem
<Cryoniq> Anyone know if there are any recent updated drivers for ATI 9800 Pro around since ATI/AMD released the specs?
<pbx> _MrPink_: the "splash" keyword is there at the end of the boot lines but there is no file reference that i can see.
<_MrPink_> Nicark gedit  :-P
<fyrestrtr> Nicark: nvu, bluefish, quanta, screem.
<usser> Cryoniq: nope
<fyrestrtr> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wood1> usser: do you have a list of alternative for software that work on Windows that can work on Ubuntu?
<Sarah> im guessing something is blocking me from accessing the net
<_Andrew> bluebanana, Did you say you have display problems with your web cam?
<Cryoniq> usser: *cry* =/
<_MrPink_> pbx are you trying to install a splash theme?
<gokhan_> jrib, ok thanks
<bluebanana> _Andrew, when I have the color slider in camorama to 0 or to the max, it still looks the same.
<usser> Wood1: what do u use in windows
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: try starting firefox in terminal, by typing 'firefox', no qutoes, and see if it kicks back any errors?
<jp> how can I see interfaces my computer has?
<Nicark> thanks :)
<player> stefg: oing into the live CD, it appears the partition with windows has lost its mount point
<_Andrew> bluebanana, Oh right..
<lcars> hi folks, I have weird problem about a 7.04 installation working fine on all boxes except 4 IBM Netptiva (same hardware), boot goes fine but as soon as I start Gnome everything gets really slow. tried turning off acpi and stuff..no joy. it's weird..seems like a lowe level incompatibility. anyone has a clue or where I might look?
<Sarah> ok
<player> stefg: any way to fix that?
<bluebanana> _Andrew, "display problems"? no... just colors
<_Andrew> bluebanana, Its probably a problem with the driver then. Sorry can't help
<bluebanana> _Andrew, and I want my logitech quickcam messenger webcam to act as a "security camera' for when I leave my room and am away from my home
<VictorE> jp: ifconfig
<usser> Wood1: heres a list http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<the_hammer> hey all true or false ubuntu gutsy comes with compiz fusion installed and works after installing ubuntu gutsy?
<Sarah> no errors, still doesnt connect..... seeing as i can ping i tried that pigegn messenger thing
<Wood1> usser: I rely on Microsoft Office, Maya (3D modelling), Visual Basic...
<bluebanana> _Andrew, is there a color driver available from Logitech or from Linux/ubuntu folks?
<Sarah> doesnt sign in, so i guess its not firefox
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: were you able to sign on to pidgin?
<pbx> _MrPink_: Perhaps; but first I want to kill the one that's there.
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Sarah> ill try a static IP
<the_hammer> anyone gonna answer to that?
<Wood1> usser: Windows Office for example is 100 times better and more sophisticated than OpenOffice.... do you agree?
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: how are you connected to the internet?
<yngone> can i update kernels by software updates
<Sarah> cabel
<Sarah> cable
<michael1> installing second hard drive that has ubuntu install on it already
<usser> Wood1: visual basic might be of some problem,maya has linux version
<sub[t] rnl> the_hammer: yes it comes with compiz fusion
<yngone> from 6.10 to 7.4
<_MrPink_> pbx sry am Not sure how to do that... I just added a theme over the standard Ubuntu one
<jp> my computer has a wireless card, but I do not know how to active it so that I could go wireless. how do you use iwconfig?
<the_hammer> how ya get it to work then
<rawler> hey people...
<stefg> player: i have no clear image of what might be the problem. i think it's bios/harddisk , ot OS related, but without having proper info i'm just guessing
<IndyGunFreak> ok, but i mean, are you through a router, or a USB modem, or ethernet to cable modem, or what?
<Flannel> !upgrade | yngone
<the_hammer> got no icon no nothing
<ubotu> yngone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sarah> nope
<_Andrew> bluebanana, Heres something about montion detection for your security web cam.. http://www.lavrsen.dk/twiki/bin/view/Motion/WebHome
<Sarah> doesnt connect at all now
<the_hammer> all i see is emterald themes installed
<rawler> does anyone know anything about broken international keys in Gutsy?
<Wood1> usser: thank you for the website
<player> stefg: Your guesses are valuable to me as I am out of ideas.
<yngone> Flannel some software update thing popped up and i click install packages its like 184 packages including new distro 7.4
<yngone> it says
<usser> Wood1: well i only use offices for pretty basic stuff so in my opinion they are not all that different
<Mykelyk> Hi guy I'm trying to install ubunto 7.04 for the first time. I've got a TTY error, could someone help me?
<Flannel> yngone: Right, that'll upgrade your kernel as well
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: system/admin/Network tools
<Rizzla> alright, i'm back
<Wood1> usser: oh, I am a professional Excel user thats why im saying that
<Sarah> ok
<rawler> I did a dist-upgrade today, and for one, the nvidia-driver broke (some packages were missing on the mirror), once that was resolved, I'm now having problems with my keyboard..
<usser> Wood1: visual basic 6.0 at least runs in linux through emulator
<bluebanana> _Andrew, thanks for the "motion" link
<Sarah> now what...
<Wood1> usser: which emulator can i use?
<usser> Wood1: excel with vba?
<yngone> Flannel; thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: what do you have there?
<Rizzla> crap my window manager didnt start
<usser> Wood1: wine
<IndyGunFreak> on connections tab?
<stefg> player: but it's bedtime in my timezone now, so i'm gong to leave real soon.
<player> stefg: The primary partition used to be /media/sda1 for the mount point, but now its black
<Rizzla> whats the default gnome window manager?
<Sarah> eth0 and loop back device
<Wood1> excel in M$ Office
<rawler> non-english characters are broken, and not even ctrl+alt+f1 works..
<Rizzla> i have emerald
<Flannel> Rizzla: metacity
<Rizzla> thanks
<Rizzla> let me start that
<Sarah> eth0 and lo
<player> stefg: Okay, any ideas about fixing the mount point though?
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: under connections, what does it say... LIke Wired Connection, Modem Connection, etc?
<Rizzla> is it alt+F2 metacity --replace?
<Mykelyk> Where can i ask for help?
<_MrPink_> someone know a good site that explains the different window managers and how to install them ?
<Kazero> So wheres the best place to get help with getting OpenGL to work properly in 7.04?
<_MrPink_> Mykelyk right here ;)
<CokeNCode> /ctcp VERSION CokeNCode
<CokeNCode> oops :$
<_Andrew> Mykelyk, here :D
<stefg> player: if you have done a resize your partition table might have been corrupted . looks like there is no windows anymore on that disk
<Mykelyk> Yes?
<Sarah> it says wired connection on roaming mode and modem (im not using modem)
<IndyGunFreak> Mykelyk: type "/join #ubuntu" no quotes
<_MrPink_> Kazero: maybe : #ubuntu-effects    not sure
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: ok, highlight wired connection, and hit properties
<Sarah> k
<jp> my computer has a wireless card, but I do not know how to active it so that I could go wireless. how do you use iwconfig?
<usser> Wood1: if u so addicted to ms office even 2003 works with wine on linux now
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: is enable roaming mode checked there?
<_Andrew> Mykelyk, I don't really understand what the problem your having is. Could you be more descriptive.
<Rizzla> hey how to i start metacity?
<Sarah> yes
<Wood1> usser: what about Office 2007?
<Rizzla> or replace emerald, because it just shit the bed on me
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: try unchecking it.
<Sarah> k
<h1st0> jp: You should be able to just use the network-manager applet by the clock
<Rizzla> for the time being, not permanently
<usser> Wood1: that bloat is not supported ))
<h1st0> !wifi > jp
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: then change configuration, to "Automatic DHCP"
<Sarah> ok
<Wood1> usser: bloat? lol
<jp> no gui, using the command line
<player> stefg: ouch, is there a way to fix that without loosing the data?
<Mykelyk> Ok
<h1st0> !language > Rizzla
<Rizzla> alt+F2? ctrl+F2?
<Rizzla> hlst0, my bad, cursing just part of my vernacular.. dont even notice it
<Rizzla> my bad
<Rizzla> i'll try and keep it to a min
<Sarah> no firefox -> google and no ping -> google
<Mykelyk> I downloaded ubuntu 7.10
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: sry I am not sure, I don't know my way arround with the different windows managers
<h1st0> !gusty > Mykelyk
<Mykelyk> I restarted the computer with the cd
<Rizzla> Thanks MrPink, i just dont have my top borders with my close window, maximize, min, etc
<h1st0> jp: okay well is the card showing up under iwconfig?  Also what kind of card is it?
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: sorry about that.. did that work?
<Mykelyk> But i've got an error
<Mykelyk> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<vmlinuz`> hey, who use Banshee here? When its in my system tray and i use mouse scroll it change song, I want the "scroll" to change vulome.
<Mykelyk> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<h1st0> Mykelyk: read the message from ubotu  you need to join #ubuntu+1
<CaptainMorgan> anyone ever have trouble with MySql Admin and Browser remotely? every time I try to login it hangs... but if I use phpmyadmin it works... the former just has better interface
<Sarah> ok, once again i can ping google but not go there
<Mykelyk> Sorry
<stefg> player: there's a tool called testdisk, which can recover partition tables. But we're entering dangerous grounds  here, and without hands-on access its quite dangerous to advice you anything
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: hmm..
<unagi_> i hate public inet =/
<unagi_> but i love compiz-fusion =)
<clos> hey guys i install anything via apt-get
<clos> http://pastebin.com/m1f450ae3
<player> stefg: Will you be around tomorow to offer some help with that?
<aleka> where can I configure Nautulis  to enable a rename option on mouse clicks rather than having to right lick to rename?
<clos> thats what i get when i do apt-get autoclean
<Sarah> firefox says: connecting to www.google.com... does that for ages (the page does not go 'server not found")
<Rizzla> MrPink, i fixed it, had to restart x
<htaccess> hi ... i am trying to watch dvds in ubuntu, i have installed libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4 libdvdplay and libdvdread3 but i still cant play dvds in xine mplayer totem etc ....
<TuneTracker> I am trying to find a busy, active IRC channel for OpenOffice.  Can someone suggest one?
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: i really don't know, doesn't make much sense.
<unagi_> clos: i dont know what not installable means but have you tried manually installing those packages?
<Sarah> i think that there is some sort of block somewhere
<Sarah> i know
<Sarah> its strange
<sethbrown> Sarah, do you have a firewall running?
<Wood1> usser: i noticed something in ubuntu that the screen is not as clear as in Vista(for example). The resolution is better in windows, in ubuntu the characters are big. why is that?
<Sarah> is there on in 7.10
<h1st0> TuneTracker: there should be an openoffice channel on here
<unagi_> htaccess: goto add/remove and install anything that comes up when you search restricted
<Rizzla> ok, time to get back to thunderbird
<_Andrew> clos, try "apt-get install build-essential" and then try and install the package you want again
<htaccess> is there a better place to get instructions for playing dvd than: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd ?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: Ah cool, good for you :)
<Rizzla> so i've restarted my comp
<Rizzla> i'm goign to try and run thunderbird
<unagi_> wood1 the resolution depends on what resolution you have it set at
<h1st0> !enter > Rizzla
<unagi_> the resolution of your monitor (lcd) doesnt change
<Rizzla> already installed it via synaptic last time
<IndyGunFreak_> i don't think its  a firewall issue.
<stefg> player: i don't know, but if you have no backup or other means of recovery and need your data recovered you should see a local geek with  physical access to your box
<Sarah> could it be a driver issue?
<unagi_> !enter unagi
<h1st0> jp: You still there does the card show up if you just type in iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter unagi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rizzla> hlst0, what?
<unagi_> unagi !enter
<TuneTracker> h1st0 Yes, been there, but it's dead...no activity in there tonight
<Wood1> unagi_: both with the same resolution, but the characters in Windows are smaller
<_MrPink_> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sethbrown> open a terminal, and type 'sudo iptables -L'. if you get back anything more than 'Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<clos> andrew i get that error message when i try to install the build essntials?
<_MrPink_> aha :)
<sethbrown> target     prot opt source               destination
<sethbrown> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<sethbrown> target     prot opt source               destination
<sethbrown> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<sethbrown> target     prot opt source               destination
<player> stefg: ok, thanks
<sethbrown> ', then you have a firewall running
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: i guess it could be, but it seems you wouldn't be able to ping google if the card wasnt working
<h1st0> TuneTracker: ahh well dunno then maybe ask them if there is a more active channel
<unagi_> i guess because windows fonts are smaller........if you want them smaller then make them smaller
<h1st0> !paste > sethbrown
<Wood1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<filthpig> Mykelyk, just post any question you mighthave in here
<Mykelyk> Is there where i cound ask for help with installing ubuntu 7.04
<TuneTracker> h1st0 Did...  :-)  No luck.
<Rizzla> MrPink, i'm still getting the same error
<Sarah> ill try look up the latest driver then come back and tell u the "update"
<TuneTracker> Thanks anyway
<Rizzla> saing that I have to close the existing thunderbird process
<fyrestrtr> Mykelyk: just ask the question
<Mykelyk> Thanks
<h1st0> !ask > Mykelyk
<Rizzla> or restart my system, which I just did...
<TuneTracker> bbl
<filthpig> Mykelyk, sure is :)
<_Andrew> !gutsy | Mykelyk
<ubotu> Mykelyk: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<h1st0> !enter | Rizzla
<ubotu> Rizzla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h1st0> !away > TuneTracker
<clos> this happened after i tried to install deluge torrent via a .deb
<_MrPink_> Rizzla qry me and Ill try to help
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: ok, good luck
<Mykelyk> I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04
<h1st0> Mykelyk: for 7.10 you need to join the #ubuntu+1 channel
<fyrestrtr> clos: what is the error?
<jrib> no, he is not using 7.10
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: do you know what type of ethernet connection you have
<xtknight> are the -rt kernels true tickless, or 1000hz?
<IndyGunFreak_> ?
<unagi_> anyone have problems with maya crashing with an unknown signal?
<h1st0> Mykelyk: you just said earlier you were trying to install 7.10
<usser> Wood1: probably missetup dpi for fonts
<Mykelyk> Maybe i just typed wrong, i'm really sorry
<clos> http://pastebin.com/m1f450ae3
<h1st0> Mykelyk: well check the cd for defects and try burning it at a slower speed
<Sarah> not sure, looking it up.. i have a gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
<Mykelyk> Ok
<Rizzla> MrPink, check your private message
<Mykelyk> However i've got this
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: ok, where did you get that info?
<fyrestrtr> clos: where did you get the .deb?
<Sarah> i built my own PC
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: nothin popped up ^^ Ill just qry you ;)
<Mykelyk> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<Rizzla> thanks
<Sarah> plus its on the box
<clos> from the deluge website
<yngone> If you encrypt you whole harddisk does it erase it all with truecrypt
<dystopianray> has anyone installed vmware player 2.0.1 in fiesty?
<fyrestrtr> clos: are you sure its for the correct release you are using?
<Sarah> Networking: Network adapter - Realtek RTL8111B - Ethernet, Fast Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet
<clos> its fine now i remvoed the package and installed the build essentials
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: ok, just to make sure its recognized, open a terminal, and type "lspci" and see if it comes up in the list?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: now you check your qry ;)
<IndyGunFreak_> and see how exactly it is identified
<Rizzla> I saw it
<Rizzla> do you see my responses?
<Mykelyk> I can't check the cd for defects
<Mykelyk> I've got the same error right now
<_MrPink_> no...
<Sarah> yes
<Sarah> its there, on the bottom
<_MrPink_> Rizzla are you registered with nickserv?
<Rizzla> I dont think so
<yngone> If you encrypt you whole harddisk does it erase it all with truecrypt
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: how is it exactly identified?
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: then you cant qry its blocked as spam
<Rizzla> ah
<Rizzla> how do i register with nickserv
<_Andrew> yngone, No idea
<IndyGunFreak_> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: /msg nickserv register PASSWORDOFYOURCHOICE
<sethbrown> apologies for the paste. i'm a noob at this.
<_MrPink_> Rizzla: that will register your nick, as long as hit hasn't already been taken
<Rizzla> alright, got it
<bluebanana> i unplugged my webcam while i was using camorama, now when i restart camorama, it says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection".  Please help
<bluebanana> lsusb shows that my webcam _is_ detected
<_Andrew> bluebanana, give a few minutes and try it again
<Sarah> Ethernet controller: Realtek semiconductor co. ltd. RTL8111/8168B pci e xpress gigabit ethernet controller (rev 01)
<bluebanana> _Andrew, is it just a matter of time?
<_Andrew> bluebanana, It should work after plugging in and then starting up the app
<IndyGunFreak_> Sarah: ok..... i would try using Google, w/ that exact phrase, and something like 'Ubuntu 7.10 help etc..", and ssee if something comes up in the ubuntu forums, or on LQ.org
<bluebanana> _Andrew, I've re-plugged the webcam, yet camorama gives me that error message
<Sarah> yea ok, thanx
<_Andrew> bluebanana, close camorama and wait 30 secs and then try launching again] 
<illovae> bonsoir
<Kyoku> anyone know if the default 6.06 LTS version is installed with X server?
<josh__> how do i get freenx on edgy?
<bluebanana> _Andrew, i've done that, but still get the error message. (I unplugged my webcam while camorama was running, if it makes a difference to the problem and solution)
<htaccess> Sarah: have a look at ethtool is you have problems with an ethernet card
<atlfalcons866> why are the servers slow
<fyrestrtr> the pipes are clogged
<Sarah> ethtool?
<Sarah> where is that?
<htaccess> Sarah: its a command line tool
<dystopianray> Sarah: it's installed by default
<IndyGunFreak_> ethtool?
<fyrestrtr> Kyoku: the desktop or the server edition?
<IndyGunFreak_> hmm, never heard of it.
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak_: it's very common, check out the man page
<_Andrew> bluebanana, Normally things like that reset themselves.
<Sarah> "ethtool" in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak_> dystopianray: was just doing that.. i've always had ok luck with the GUI tools.
<htaccess> Sarah: you will proabaly need to be root
<kkjbaja> the screen of a laptop i have is really dark and barely readable. I replaced the inverter, but when I powered on the backlight worked for a minute, flickered, and died. what could be the problem?
<htaccess> sudo su -
<nathalia> Hi! Does someone knows how I could put some colors in Ubuntu's default shell? I can't figure out how...
<fyrestrtr> nathalia: a color prompt?
<nathalia> fyrestrtr: yes
<fyrestrtr> nathalia: uncomment line 36 in your ~/.bashrc
<nathalia> fyrestrtr: Also I can't get VIM's syntax highlighting work... dunno if it's a problem with the shell or with vim...
<nathalia> fyrestrtr: Let me try...
<fluffman> so until I upgraded to Xubuntu Gutsy, anyone on this computer was able to login by clicking their name/face, like in XP.  I know I had to edit something in /etc/pam.d, but I can't find the website from before.
<fyrestrtr> nathalia: install vim proper (sudo apt-get install vim), then turn on highlighting in your ~/.vimrc
<dystopianray> nathalia: for vim add 'syntax on' to your ~/.vimrc
<dystopianray> fluffman: gutsy help only in #ubuntu+1
<josh__> exit
<Sarah> what kernal does 7.10 use?
<dystopianray> Sarah: 2.6.22
<fluffman> great, thanks dystopianray
<Sarah> thanx'
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: did you get it working?
<mrcheeks> Hi everybody I have issues with ubuntu gutsy. It's the only distro with debian that dare install on my asus quad core. Everytime I start gnome I need to run metacity --replace& for metacity to run. My driver "intel" still doesn't work with xorg after a recent upgrade. Any ideas?
<Kyoku-2> did anyone respond to kyoku's question? i was dc'd
<Sarah> i found a linux driver
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: oh ok....
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: is there a chance its in the repositories?
<Hartwell> Is there anyway to have amarok save the album art it feches from amazon in the music file?
<dystopianray> mrcheeks: gutsy help only in #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> Hartwell: the format doesn't support it, afaik.
<fyrestrtr> mrcheeks: #ubuntu+1
<sinX_>  the Ubuntu page that is set as deafult in firefox, anyone know what directory it's in?
<_Andrew> mrcheeks, I suggest going to #ubuntu+1 channel for help and also viewing any bug reports similar to your problem on launchpad.net
<dystopianray> Hartwell: It can't do that, but you can copy the art ot the folder the music files are in and it'll use it as the album art for them all
<fyrestrtr> sinX_: check ... the ... address bar?
<Hartwell> ok because I have a zune and when I use xp in a virtual machine my music is on a network share so I would like to have the art on my zune and wmp
<_Andrew> sinX_, file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html ?
<Sarah> 33kb driver lol
<stackevil-bday> Hartwell, kick your zune in the trash
<dystopianray> Hartwell: there may be an amarok script that can do what you want
<stackevil-bday> its bedder 4 the world
<mrcheeks> thanks fyrestrtr _Andrew
<Hartwell> Im trying to
<Hartwell> get rid of it
<sinX_> thankx
<Hartwell> noone is buying though
<Hartwell> where can I find the scripts
<_Andrew> stackevil-bday, your right the zune sucks.. zune2 is going to be so much better!
<Hartwell> yeah has anyone cracked it for linux use?
<dystopianray> Hartwell: Tools -> Script Manager -> Get More Scripts
<Hartwell> thanks
<punsad> is there a good PIM available on ubuntu that can compete with outlook in terms of print layouts of calendar/task/notes?  Outlook is really good for printing these things out and I was wondering if there's an oss alternative
<else> does anybody know a small program e.g. for the taskbar which displays the status of my pppoe connection?
<fyrestrtr> punsad: evolution does a decent job of printing.
<yngone> whats the command to check ur kernel
<dystopianray> else: network-manager can't do it?
<nathalia> yngone: uname -r
<fyrestrtr> else: modem monitor?
<dystopianray> yngone: uname -r ?
<punsad> fyrestrtr: thanks.  I'll check it out.  Printing out my daily calender is something I do each day at work and I found it works great
<_Andrew> yngone, you mean the version number?
<yngone> i swear i just updated
<yngone> and its the same
<fyrestrtr> punsad: you must waste a lot of paper
<else> fyrestrtr, thanks
<else> dystopianray, i'm not using gnome
<stackevil-bday> _Andrew, i dont like the 2 versions
<yngone> yngone@yngone-desktop:~$ uname -r
<yngone> 2.6.17-12-generic
<yngone> whats cmd for distro info
<fyrestrtr> yngone: lsb_release -a
<stackevil-bday> there's more plug and pray
<punsad> fyrestrtr: I don't think it's a waste.  it works for me.
<yngone> hmm i dont understand i did some big software update and it said id upgrade kernel from 6.10 to 7.4
<fyrestrtr> punsad: I guess its not a waste then. I hardly print my calendar; I just sync it to my phone.
<yngone> i just restarted after the update and its still 6.10
<dystopianray> yngone: 6.10 and 7.04 are edgy and feisty
<dystopianray> yngone: did you attempt an upgrade to feisty?
<else> fyrestrtr, i can't find modem monitor in the repositories...
<patty> does anyone know how to deal with emerald on 7.10?
<stackevil-bday> or _Andrew i have the false os
<patty> i've been fighting the mofo for quite some time
<_Andrew> lol
<stackevil-bday> i ust install FISTA
<fyrestrtr> patty: people in #ubuntu+1 might
<stackevil-bday> +m
<yngone> i dunno i just clicked software updates cause it popped up.   184 updates
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: you probably just ran software update manager, you need to run dist-upgrade to get feisty
<dystopianray> patty: gutsy help only in #ubuntu+1
<patty> ah alright
<edg1> anyone can help me to change refresh rate
<punsad> fyrestrtr: I've tried a lot of systems and for me - paper is still the best for me in terms of mobile input device
<edg1> i can't do it
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: yngone is the one asking not me
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: lol, i shoulda known that..., i meant to type yngone.. not you.. my bad.. :)
<punsad> phones and pda's are great for 'output' ... i.e. looking/reading stuff
* IndyGunFreak thinks phones are great for calling people
<yngone> yngone@yngone-desktop:~$ dist-upgrade
<yngone> bash: dist-upgrade: command not found
<problematic> Hi
<dystopianray> yngone: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<problematic> how can i format partition ext dos ?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<problematic> how can i format partition ext dos ?
<dystopianray> problematic: use gparted
<IndyGunFreak> yngone: what dystopianray said.
<yngone> Calculating upgrade... Done
<yngone> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Sarah___> did not work
<dystopianray> yngone: did you actually run the update-manager ?
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: have you used partedmagic, its more or less a pretty version of Gparted?
<yngone> yes
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: I haven't used it
<yngone> do i have to delte the old kernel
<yngone> or somthing
<yngone> switch it
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: judging from the names I assume they are just different frontends to parted and so should operate more or less identically
<punsad> problematic: gparted live cd works great for this
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: yeah, they do, partedmagic is just prettier...
<dystopianray> or even just the ubuntu livecd, that has gparted
<yngone> do i have to delte the old kernel
<dystopianray> yngone: no
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: you know what i've never understood, since sometimes people need help partitioning, why dont they put Xchat and/or Pidgin/GAIM w/ Gparted?
<problematic> punsad: thx
<IndyGunFreak> i don't think it would take much work
<dystopianray> yngone: are you actually intending to upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<yngone> yeah
<problematic> punsad: Now i delete this partition
<Sarah___> i think ill just try 7.04 with the new glx drivers if they work
<punsad> problematic: if it's a partition that you can unmount... you don't even need to reboot.  just unmount it and run gparted
<Sarah___> if not.... bye linux (till 7.10 comes out)
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah___: what type of video card do you have?
<problematic> punsad: thx for all, now is great
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: well the ubuntu livecd has gparted and gaim
<Sarah___> 8800gts
<punsad> problematic: i used to do this all the time with an older utility (fdisk... and then cfdisk came a long which was much nicer)
<Sarah___> not supported on 7.04
<bmt2> how do you install a file that ends in .package
<yngone> <dystopianray> how do i do it
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: true, but i tried partitioning a drive last night w/ ubuntu live CD, and it wouldn't let me
<bmt2> i.e. : filename.package
<punsad> no there's gparted which is point and click easy
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah___: ya...
<punsad> s/no/now/
<dystopianray> IndyGunFreak: were you running gparted as root?
<IndyGunFreak> sounds like you're in a rock and a hard place.
<yngone> to 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: yup
<dystopianray> yngone: I'm not sure I've never used ugprade-manager
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: well, let me rephrase, i think he was, he wasn't very bright, i was helping him via IM
<IndyGunFreak> i figured downloading gparted was almost foolproof..lol, which worked well for him
* IndyGunFreak boots windows to update his GPS device... *MY EYES*..
<dystopianray> woah, 7.10 livecd memory requirements are up to >=384MB
<eugman> Gah! I disconnected the external harddrive during an sbackup, could I have damaged anything?
<h1st0> dystopianray: you've never installed updates
<dystopianray> h1st0: I've never upgraded from one release to another
<h1st0> dystopianray: ahh
<IndyGunFreak> me either.. clean installs here at camp gunfreak.
<h1st0> No need for that
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: for what?
<h1st0> But to each his own
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: clean install iss faster
<h1st0> No need for clean installs the upgrades have gotten pretty slick with the last few releases.
<guru> is there a special prayer i have to say or a specific animal i need to sacrifice to configure eth0 to use a static ip address instead of dynamic? i made the changes in /etc/network/interfaces and executed /etc/init.d/networking restart yet it reverts back to dhcp
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: actually thats not true you are downloading the same amount of data.
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: well,, torrents usually the whole iSO comes in around 15min... so then I install using the Alt. cd, again, another 15-20min...
<hagedorn>  hi
<hagedorn>  anybody know vgs error problems in googles ganeti xen cluster  management suite ?
<hagedorn>  on ubunt
<yngone> figureed it out
<yngone> upgrading now
<h1st0> guru: maybe there is an error with yoru ../interfaces file?  if not ifdown eth0 ifup eth0
<IndyGunFreak> remove software i don't want..., install software I want and setup hardware... copy backup files, usually takes me about 40min or so.. so i have it done in about an error.
<guru> i did that as well - no errors
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: you are forgetting about the time downloading the cd
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: thats what i mean by the same.
<yngone> will ipkungfu still work after distro upgrade or i have to reinstall
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: I just keep a seperate /home so if I ever do have to reinstall or switch distros I don't need to move anything
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: the torrents are usually [retty fast for me, 5-600k, i've never tried to update and get close to that speed(specially right at new release time)
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: lol, i dont like the separate /home thing... i just do what i gotta do.
<usser> IndyGunFreak: why not ?
<usser> IndyGunFreak: is it just how u feel?
<edg1> i can't change refresh rate
<IndyGunFreak> usser: pretty much
<IndyGunFreak> no real reason
<yngone> will ipkungfu still work after distro upgrade or i have to reinstall
<yngone> and xhcat
<usser> IndyGunFreak: i find it pretty useful )
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: its really nice keeping all yoru settnigs and files
<h1st0> yngone: What do you mean?
<edg1> how to change refresh rate of a monitor
<yngone> im upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04
<yngone> distro upgrade and i have a few things installed
<yngone> do they get erased
<dystopianray> has anyone installed vmware player 2.0.1 in feisty?
<Kyoku> how can i give my current user root permissions from the command line, i have to use SFTP and keep getting permission denied
<usser> yngone: no they should not
<eugman> Can anyone tell me if interrupting sbackup could harm anything?
<usser> Kyoku: sudo
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<D4N`> hi
<Kyoku> i can't use sudo over SFTP
<Kyoku> i need to make my user permanently as powerful as root
<usser> Kyoku: sudo su
<usser> Kyoku: oh
<Ashfire908> how do i use/setup the ssh keys when using ssh
<D4N`> I'll soon find out
<usser> Kyoku: u cant use sudo duh, )
<guru> stupid dhcp
<guru> dhcp was running in the background and overriding my changes
<Kyoku> i know :) how do i promote the user to have root equiv permissions from command line?
<dxdt> Ashfire908: pretty easy, google it out.  Mostly you just add the generated key to one file in .ssh/authorized_keys
<broken> I have .uif file and apparently that requires magiciso to burn, is there a way to get magiciso?
<edg1> how to change the default 50 Hz rate of monitor configured by ubuntu to another one?
<HYPOCRISY> don't know
<Metasploit> kyoku, ask the administrator for the password
<dxdt> edg1: Edit your xorg.conf  In there you will be able to change the refresh rates
<Kyoku> i am the administrator ... there is no root account setup
<usser> Kyoku: so let me get this straight u login through sftp as a regular user and want to have root powers?
<dxdt> Kyoku: Ubuntu doesn't have root to start with
<edg1> i tryed, but coudln't , i will try again
<Kyoku> correct.. cos i can't use sudo over sftp obviously
<Ashfire908> ubuntu has root
<IndyGunFreak> broken: are you looking for a linux program, or a windows program?
<Metasploit> sounds fishy
<Metasploit> hehe
<broken> IndyGunFreak: linux program
<broken> On my gentoo installation I can compile magiciso
<broken> But on ubuntu I cannot find it.
<ozco> In Evolution, is it possible to create one inbox for each email-account?
<usser> Kyoku: did u try !command sudo stuff that gotta work
<guru> and this *still* didn't work...i should not have to restart my system to go from dhcp to static. i consider this a serious bug
<s2a> hardmodem problems, sum1 please help
<Kyoku> when i try a custom command WinSCP disconnects me
<IndyGunFreak> broken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562195
<IndyGunFreak> second post
<usser> Kyoku: well i dont see any way then other than turning on the root account on the remote machine
<broken> lol
<broken> you are kidding me, wine?
<IndyGunFreak> broken: looks that way
<Kyoku> how do i turn root on from command line?
<broken> Kyoku: sudo -i ?
<usser> Kyoku: there was a faq somewhere on the net
<Kyoku> no... i mean so i can login as root
<Kyoku> not sudo
<broken> There is actually a root terminal.
<Kyoku> not b y default there isn't
<broken> but Kyoku you won't be able to get "root"
<Kyoku> there has to be a way to activate root
<broken> Kyoku: all you have to do is enable it in the menu prefrences.
<usser> Kyoku: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root.html
<Ximal> hello
<Kyoku> there is no menu...
<s2a> ppl, plz go to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557511  to help me with my hardmodem problem
<broken> Where are you?
<Kyoku> i am running server version
<Ximal> is there support here for the new 7.10 gutsy ?
<broken> Ah.
<usser> Kyoku: oh
<usser> Kyoku: so sftp as root then
<Hartwell> I found the script for amarok but I dont know if its working or not
<Metasploit> ximal:  #ubuntu+1
<Kyoku> i can't, ubuntu doesn't set up a root account by default
<Kyoku> that's the whole point
<Hartwell> btw its called copycover
<Ximal> I needed help because the system detected I had nvidia and now i can't get it to redetect it and suggest which driver to install
<broken> This is what I get for downloading .uif files. lol
<Ximal> so i'm not sure if the +1 is for me.. or if someone here could help me with that basic function to get it to detect and suggest again...  Metasploit ?
<edg1> done..
<Alonea> anyone have any experience with network-manager? I am trying to install in manually since the adept one has yet to work, but I am having trouble installing. http://pastebin.ca/728437
<usser> Kyoku: i thought server did so well read the link i sent u
<usser> Kyoku: its sudo passwd root
<usser> Kyoku: gonna add root account
<shadylookin> anyone know of a good guide for enabling composite extensions so that i can use compiz-fusion?
<Kyoku> didn't get a link
<usser> Kyoku: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-enable-and-disable-ubuntu-root.html
<edg1> i think that CRT monitors, harm eyes..
<usser> Ky] 
<Kyoku> thanks i'll check it out
<s2a> CRT monitors do harm eyes
<IndyGunFreak> really?
<s2a> all monitors do but LCD harms much less than CRT ones
<Ximal> Metasploit: Do you or anyone else know how i might do that ? find which driver i need to install ? please i'll check +1 also
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<edg1> yes, like i see
<usser> Kyoku: it goes agains the whole ubuntu philosophy but, hey server has gotta have a root account thats my personal belief
<Metasploit> no i dont know becuase its updating like every day. so other than the normal..
<Kyoku> yah, i guess my alternative is to setup samba
<Dialntone> my firefox doesn't set my xmms media player to default i tried other application to use and the terminal cmd xmms.. and it can't find it
<Dialntone> anyone know whats wrong?
<s2a> edg1: spoil urself with a nice LCD ;)
<usser> Kyoku: or NFS
* IndyGunFreak has dual LCD's.. :)
<lokadin> hey how do i get flash player working in my firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm really spoiled...lol
<Dialntone> lokadin, u have a soundblaster?
<s2a> i want a 30 inch lcd monitor
<usser> IndyGunFreak: what tool u use that xinerama thing?
<IndyGunFreak> usser: twinview.
<s2a> i only have 20 inches now :(
<lokadin> Dialntone: i don't think so,  youtube says to get latest flash player version
<IndyGunFreak> usser: dual display is really easy to setup w/ Nvidia.. ATI, i never go tit to work.
<Dialntone> your on ubuntu?
<edg1> s2a :D
<lokadin> yep
<usser> IndyGunFreak: twinview is nvidia's tool?
<IndyGunFreak> usser: um, i think so.
<IndyGunFreak> usser: its an option in nvidia-settings
<s2a> edg1: go for widescreen, its sooo much better for everything
<s2a> and plz somebody help me with my hardmodem problem! i am soooo desperate to get it to work :'(
<IndyGunFreak> i have 2 19in LCD's, i love them.. don't know how i got along w/o dual displays
<lokadin> s2a: is it external?
<IndyGunFreak> i see a PC w/ only one display now, and i think, "How do you live w/ so little space"..lol.. and i used to think dual displays were ridiculous
<s2a> lokadin: ya it's a serial one ( go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557511)
<Dialntone> crap i don't know just add/remove progs and install flash or type flash in the search field, install from their works 4 me
<lokadin> Dialntone: kk i'll try it out
<s2a> IndyGunFreak: dual-display wouldn't be good for me cuz i wana play games but it rely helps alot for work or "work"
<Dialntone> im trying to figure out why xmms doesn't default itself for firefox
<IndyGunFreak> s2a: well its definitely *work* for me..lol
<s2a> IndyGunFreak: lol
<h1st0> Dialntone: navigate firefox to about:plugins
<Dialntone> no its not plug-ins
<usser> IndyGunFreak: its great, i gotta myself another screen
<Dialntone> open firefox, and goto shoutcast.com -- find a server u like ot listen too, and its' says "open with" -- i manual type in xmms -- and i get nothing say's null
<Kyoku> does anyone run the server version with x windows as well? or is it a big no no?
<Dialntone> :( i need xmms a default for my audio player
<usser> Dialntone: yea that happens
<Dialntone> how..
<TUXedomember> how can i setup a scsi radi?
<Phantombrainm> xmms? why not audacious?
<IndyGunFreak> xmms is a bit old.
<Dialntone> must be xmms
<usser> Dialntone: type in /usr/bin/xmms instead
<Phantombrainm> audacious can everything xmms can. It can also load the xmms skins but is gtk+
<h1st0> !raid > TUXedomember
<IndyGunFreak> usser: here's the the nvidia-settings screen, this is what i get when i hit configure...  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/twinview.jpg
<Dialntone> :D
<Dialntone> leme see
<Kyoku> scsi raid done at hardware level isn't it?
<Dialntone> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> Phantombrainm: which is a good thing, because the audacious skins are atrocious
<Dialntone> it works,  why isn't xmms showing up ?
<CSI> highlights ;o
<usser> IndyGunFreak: oh yea its that easy??
<usser> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<Dialntone> no folder, and its just in the system
<IndyGunFreak> usser: that easy... nothing to it.
<Dialntone> THANK you .. :)
<IndyGunFreak> usser: hit configure, configure both monitors(which is left, which is right, resolutions, etc..)... hit apply, then as long as youve sudo nvidia-settings, apply to X... then it will ask you to restart
<s3a> omg, plzzzzzz help!!! y wont my hardmodem work!?!?!
<Phantombrainm> indeed.
<yngone> how would u add somthing to always start on boot (trying to add ipkungfu
<h1st0> yngone: you just edit /etc/network/interfaces
<ratpoison> yngone: system > prefs> sessions
<h1st0> ratpoison: no
<yngone> just type sudo ipkunfu?
<h1st0> yngone: no edi the interfaces file those settings will stay on boot
<ratpoison> h1st0: I got the point after I actually replied... sorry kinda drowsy
<h1st0> yngone: or if you are using gui you can just use the network manager by the clock
<Sarah> anyone here install an 8800gts on ubuntu 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah___: it won't work
<IndyGunFreak> its a bug in 7.04
<h1st0> !anyone | Sarah
<ubotu> Sarah: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yngone> what do i out in interfaces
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: sure it will
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: well, i think to make it work, you have to download the nvidia driver from nvidia's site..
<Sarah> oh u mean completly?
<h1st0> yngone: change it to whatever settings you need
<yngone> i just need
<Sarah> i tried their driver and it crashed my computer
<IndyGunFreak> but doing it the *easy* way, has been unsuccessful
<BillyBeans> how do i start my apache server?
<yngone> ipkungfu to startup on boot
<yngone> the firewall
<h1st0> Sarah: did you try nvidia-glx-new?
<anessen> My 7950 was without support for a while, they seem kind of slow with the Linux drivers
<Phantombrainm> does anyone /anybody know why anyone /anybody writes anyone anybody always first? :D
<Sarah> .....
<h1st0> yngone: oh the firewall
<h1st0> yngone: I thought you were trying to say ipconfig
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: i trid to help a guy through this last night...  everyone says its a bug.
<yngone> no the firewall i keep having to start it manual
<Sarah> whats the whole line?
<IndyGunFreak> supposdly fixed in gutsy
<h1st0> yngone: well you can add it to /etc/rc.local or go to System > preferences > Session and add it there.
<Sarah> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<h1st0> Sarah: well hold on
<yngone> i added it session,   just put   sudo ipkungfu for cmd
<h1st0> let me see if there is a bug
<h1st0> yngone: you can use sudo like that.
<yngone> can or cant
<h1st0> yngone: sry can't
<yngone> so just put
<yngone> ipkungfu
<JamoSmith> how do I allow ppl to connect to my ubuntu machine without me first logging into it. ie) when they connect they must start their own session
<usser> JamoSmith: through what protocol?
<usser> JamoSmith: vnc?
<blockcipher> Hey all.  I just did a fresh install of Feisty...I needed a clean machine :)   For the life of me I cannot get viewing mov and wmv files to view in Firefox propelry....Any input?  Ive tried the info at ubuntuguide also tried easyubuntu...
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10159
<heartsblood> were is the config file for compiz saved?
<mirak> hi
<clos> is anyone here using wine and utorrent?
<IndyGunFreak> clos: i have, but i'm not now..
<IndyGunFreak> there's a lot of Linux torrent client
<clos> i know
<clos> but i need the webui
<JamoSmith> usser: I just explored 'Remote Desktop' from the preferences and it seems that's only sharing the desktop opposed to letting users have their own
<clos> it installs fine
<IndyGunFreak> clos: ok
<Mileeta> I could use some help setting up sound on my Feisty install, if anyone has a chance.  The FAQ didn't help, but I could be doing it wrong.
<clos> and i can download torrents via ktorrent and rtorrent
<h1st0> Sarah: I can't seem to find anything did you try using the restricted drivers manager?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<usser> JamoSmith: oh that actually there are a lot of options )
<clos> but it never connects to any peers or seeds
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0:   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/10159
<clos> in utorrent that is
<Sarah> they crashed my computer
<clos> it was working with an older version of wine...
<IndyGunFreak> clos: sorry, don't really know, as i don't use it now.. check wine's app database
<IndyGunFreak> maybe there's a known issue.
<usser> JamoSmith: hang on i look up a faq, ive never done it myself
<heartsblood> clos: go check out deluge
<JamoSmith> usser: thank you
<heartsblood> clos: it has everything utorrent has
<clos> it won't install heartsblood
<heartsblood> whats the error?
<Mileeta> I don't have any sound whatsoever on my fresh Feisty install... can anyone help?
<dano-> im using wine and utorrent
<dano-> without any problems
<palm> hello guys
<clos> dano
<clos> what version of wine do you have?
<kurisutofuaa> any one know of a good tutorial on the nautilus-actions (app)?
<palm> im need some help with my ubuntu feisty...
<dano-> wine-0.9.41
<clos> see i'm using 0.9.9 :-/
<mirak> why can't we have in sudo something like instead of having to enter your password a popup comes and just ask you if you want to execute the command as root
<mirak> ?
<clos> is there anyway i can downgrade with apt-get?
* sub[t] rnl is gone.. autoaway after 15 min (cyp!lp)
<heartsblood> mirak: windows vista --->
<Mykelyk> Hi, I've got a problem with ubuntu 7.04
<palm> i want to use 2 analogic capture card (enltv) at same time
<clos> here is what the error looks like when i try to install deluge
<clos> http://pastebin.com/m48f57608
<Mykelyk> It's my first installation
<Ashfire908> clos you should, as long as you can still get the old package
<IndyGunFreak> clos: are you running gutsy?.. but no, you can't downgrade, that requires a clean install.
<clos> ok
<Mykelyk> That's the error: "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<heartsblood> mirak: if you need to do a lot of work on your system at once enable root and login as su
<clos> i mean
<IndyGunFreak> clos: why did you bother upgrading, its not final yet?
<clos> i just need to downgrade wine
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, won't boot of the cd?
<IndyGunFreak> clos: oh ok.
<Mykelyk> The cd start
<heartsblood> wow I didn't get kicked for telling somebody for using root!
<clos> where i can i find the .deb package?
<palm> anybosy can help me how to configure my 2# card?
<Mykelyk> But ubunto won't load
<IndyGunFreak> clos: give it a minute, the ops are o the way... :)
<IndyGunFreak> UBUNTU
<h1st0> bug 98641
<IndyGunFreak> what is it with people ubunto
<h1st0> Sarah: bug #98641
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, i've had that issue with some stuff
<IndyGunFreak> h1st0: where is the bug list?
<h1st0> IndyGunFreak: launchpad
<astro76> heartsblood, :) no need, use sudo -i for a root shell ;)
<h1st0> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, i have never resolved it, and i don't think there is a easy way
<h1st0> !bug 98641 | Sarah
<Mykelyk> You are frightening me
<heartsblood> astro76: I wasn't aware you could get a root shell from sudo o.o
<h1st0> Mykelyk: You need to check the cd for errors
<Sarah> ill just use envy
<h1st0> Mykelyk: and you need to join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<Sarah> it seams to work
<c0rrupt0r> what kernel version does ubuntu 7.04 feisty use?
<mirak> heartsblood: that's not the question. I think having to enter my root password 4 times an hour is too much. but I also think having sudo always in passwordless mode is to much also, that's why just have to answer yes or no to get root grants is an nice intermediate
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: all posts iv'e read indicate envy doesnt work either.
<Sarah> i used it b4
<blockcipher> Hey all.  I just did a fresh install of Feisty...I needed a clean machine :)   For the life of me I cannot get viewing mov and wmv files to view in Firefox propelry....Any input?  Ive tried the info at ubuntuguide also tried easyubuntu...
<Sarah> its just really buggy
<Ashfire908> that isn't a gusty issue...
<Mykelyk> I can't check the cd
<h1st0> Sarah: there is a fix for it.
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: ok.
<Mykelyk> I've got the same error
<h1st0> Sarah: you need a file out of the nvidia.com driver  there are directions on the bug for a fix
<Sarah> ok
<h1st0> Mykelyk: did you try burning it at a slower speed?
<Mykelyk> At the lowest i have: 2x
<h1st0> mirak: sudo should hold your password for 15mins
<Sarah> um, im on this bug site but i dont know what im looking at
<h1st0> mirak: and you can change that time limit
<h1st0> !bug 98641
<Mykelyk> I've got the 7.04
<c0rrupt0r> what kernel version does ubuntu 7.04 feisty use?
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, did 7.04 work?
<h1st0> c0rrupt0r: i believe its 2.6.20-15
<h1st0> c0rrupt0r: not on my box right now though
<Ashfire908> c0rrupt0r, 2.6.20-16
<Mykelyk> No, only the first menu
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: look at Aaron D. Campbell's post
<c0rrupt0r> ok thank you h1st0
<h1st0> Mykelyk: if you get tot he menu then you can check the cd
<h1st0> Mykelyk: its like the third option down
<clos> how do i figure out what version of ubuntu i'm running? i'm ssh'ing to a dedicated server
<Mykelyk> I tryed
<m1ke> has anyone be able to get a xbox 360 wireless controller to work in gusty?
<h1st0> c0rrupt0r: also i believe gutsy uses 2.6.22
<GigaClon> close uname -r
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, some systems just won't run the live cd.
<AirBender> c0rrupt0r you can check it any time typing: uname -r in a Terminal
<GigaClon> clos uname -r
<Sarah> wait
<h1st0> !anyone > m1ke
<Sarah> i was sent to this site
<Sarah> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=98641
<c0rrupt0r> oh great help thank you
<Mykelyk> It said kernel loading, and some stuff like this
<clos> thats my kernel
<Sarah> is that rite?
<s2a> does kppp work in ubuntu or only in kubuntu and xubuntu?
<clos> i want to know what version of ubuntu?
<JamoSmith> usser: did you find anything?
<Ashfire908> m1ke, you try searching the ubuntu forums?
<blockcipher> clos, cat /etc/issue
<h1st0> Sarah: no
<dystopianray> s2a: it should work anywhere
<h1st0> Sarah: it should be a launchpad site
<Sarah> that would be why
<Mykelyk> And then :"BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)"
<Mykelyk> "Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands."
<m1ke> Ashfire908, i have posted many times will no luck.
<Mykelyk> "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<s2a> dystopianray: were do i get a .deb version of it, cuz i find only things that need probly compilation and i dont no how to compile stuff
<h1st0> Sarah: launchpad.net/98641
<IndyGunFreak> lol, i guess you being on the wrong site didn't help maters
<Sarah> thanx
<h1st0> Sarah: sry launchpad.net/bugs/98641
<dystopianray> s2a: sudo apt-get install kppp
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, your comp won't run it.
<Mykelyk> Ashfire908: What can i do for install ubuntu then?
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, at least busybox
<s2a> dystopianray: i have no internet on the laptop
<IndyGunFreak> Sarah: look at Aaron D. Campbell's post
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, alt cd
<Sarah> the first guy?
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, *alternate
<usser> JamoSmith: cant find it
<Sarah> oh down the page
<mirak> h1st0: yes but it's unsafe. during that 15 minutes any script or application can already trash the computer because it can take root grants
<LjL> !ttyerror > Mykelyk    (Mykelyk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<s2a> dystopianray: im on a windows comp now hopin to get it and transfer it thru a usb flash drive
<Mykelyk> Ok, i'll try
<h1st0> Sarah: they basically explain downloadign the nvidia drivers extracting the contents and copying the proper file.  I'm assuming you'll still need nvidia-glx-new installed for this to work.  but the page will be more helpfull
<JamoSmith> usser: so you're saying that you believe I shoudl be enable Remote Desktop beyond the scope of a single existing session
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, it's a text-based installer
<dystopianray> s2a: are you using feisty?
<h1st0> mirak: thats why you can configure it to your liking.
<wood1> when enabling compiz, the screen flashes (blinks) every 10 - 20 secs.. how can i fix that?
<Sarah> ahh im so confused
<s2a> dystopianray: ya
<usser> JamoSmith: no not that
<palm> thx
<Ashfire908> Mykelyk, make sure to pick the first option
<dystopianray> s2a: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/kppp
<Sarah> ok, so what is this nvidia glx new that i need installed?
<h1st0> wood1: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<usser> JamoSmith: there should be something like xdmcp server
<bluebanana> what's the command to "enqueue" media files into totem or some other media player?
<wood1> h1st0: thanks
<Ashfire908> Sarah, it's a driver
<s2a> dystopianray: does that need to be compiled?
<Sarah> yes but is it that driver from nvidia, the one i am downloading
<dystopianray> s2a: no, you download the deb from that page
<mirak> h1st0: what I am saying is that I can't have all settings I would like
<h1st0> Sarah: its the driver but its missing a file.  Just double check the bug and make sure you need that for the fix to work.
<JamoSmith> usser: can you say whether or not this process would be complicated for a noob or not? if so, I'll just use the remote desktop and call it a good day for now
<h1st0> Sarah: its an older version
<DARKGuy> Hey people, having two video cards (nVIDIA GF4, main card - Trident, secondary) can I start my X normally on the main one, and run a different VT on the second display ( :1, or Trident) and control it using "screen" ?
<usser> JamoSmith: hang on do u have
<usser> System-->Administration-->Login Window-->
<usser> Remote-->
<Sarah> wait, it says fix released on kernal 2.6.22
<n0cturnal|gutsy> Mykelyk, I had the same problem on gutsy, add 'all_generic_ide' to kernel boot options before '--' : look here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/129817
<Sarah> cant i just update my kernal
<s2a> dystopianray: k, thx, i hope that detects my hardmodem
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Yes, you can even have X on both
<h1st0> Sarah: DARKGuy controlling it using screen might be an issue but youu could certainly start another X on the other vc
<dystopianray> DARKGuy: you should be able to run a second X server using the secondary card on :1
<JamoSmith> usser: yes that tab is there
<Sarah> um...
<Sarah> ok.....
<usser> JamoSmith: ok is there Style:Same as Local option?
<AirBender> Sarah, in that case I suggest you to upgrade to Ubuntu Gutsy
<Sarah> i tried
<Sarah> no internet
<Guam> I need some help :[
<AirBender> aps
<IndyGunFreak> thats right, you still have no internet
<Sarah> donno why it just wont pick it up, it has my ethernet device there, and i can ping google
<Sarah> i have internet now
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, h1st0, dystopianray: Yes I've tried that once, messed my sistem up big time trying x2x and synergy and had to reinstall... I had an idea to run two X servers, control them with my ps2 keyboard/mouse and make it work just like xinerama (so my gf4 could run CF) but it never worked, so I have an idea to have the secondary display just run "top", or "links" or any other terminal-like thing in order to make things simple - I would love to make it t
<DARKGuy> o be able to use X but it was a really bad experience for me :(
<Sarah> but im on 7.04
<JamoSmith> usser: yup, then there is some XDMCP options on the bottom
<DARKGuy> *system
<pooter> arrgh.  New kernel is breaking my laptop.  How do I revert to previous kernel, and prevent update next time?
<Guam> How do I change my screen resolution on Ubuntu 7.04 Feosty Fawn?
<nixno0b> is there a way to get gnome-panel to not expand and stay off to the right?
<Guam> Feisty*
<AirBender> Sarah, so you mean that on Gutsy you can't connect to the internet ?
<nixno0b> gnome-panel always moves to the middle
<h1st0> pooter: just restart and hit esc when grub is loading and select the older kernel from the list
<Sarah> thats rite
<AirBender> uhmm, that's strange, must be a little detail...
<h1st0> pooter: you can then remove the new kernel package and tell it to keep the old one at the current version
<usser> JamoSmith: oh question, your clients they are windows or linux machines
<DARKGuy> nixno0b, press the middle button of your mouse on the panel area (edges or something) and drag it to the left or right
<h1st0> !keep > pooter
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, So what is the end result that you want? Two video cards driving two screens with compiz fusion?
<dystopianray> DARKGuy: you can't just do dual monitor on the main card?
<Jordan_U> h1st0, !keep doesn't do anything
<AirBender> Sarah, what kind of connection do you use?
<nixno0b> DARKGuy, thanks, sorry i have a laptop, no middle button
<Sarah> AirBender: ethrenet
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, heh, I wish! :P but my trident 4Mb PCI card can't handle that, so my idea is to have it running an X server (or in its defect, a terminal) and move my mouse/input from a display to another
<pooter> h1st0  Did the grub to get here.  Where is the remove (synaptic?) and the hold and do not update kernel?
<DARKGuy> dystopianray, nope, I don't have any RCA->VGA converter
<s2a> dystopianray: kppp says dependency is not satisfiable, this also happened with opera, it's very annoying
<JamoSmith> usser: windows
<h1st0> !apt > pooter
<nixno0b> DARKGuy,  thanks nvm I got it, youre the best
<dystopianray> s2a: get the deb for the dependancy
<AirBender> Sarah, Have you tried it without using NetworkManager?
<DARKGuy> nixno0b, hm, I think pressing the two laptop click buttons works :P
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, So why do you not want to use xinnerama, or would that be OK ?
<DARKGuy> nixno0b, lol, good luck :P
<h1st0> pooter: I don't know how to do it in synaptic but it can be done using apt read the message from ubotu
<pooter> Thank you h1st0
<Abaddon> Anyone care to help?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, Xinerama would be ok, but then I can't run CF because it tries to be the WM and it can't manage display :1 because it doesn't support opengl by hardware
<djohngo> I need to work off the livecd for a few days, but my computer doesn't have much memory.  Can anyone tell me how to install some console apps like Pine and Links?
* sub[t] rnl has returned.. back again (17m18s)
<s2a> dystopianray: wat do u mean? i have to dl extra files from same page or sumtin?
<dystopianray> s2a: yes
<s2a> dystopianray: cuz for opera, on desktop pc with ubuntu, i dint have dependency problem
<dystopianray> s2a: you must satisfy all the dependancies for kppp if you want to use it
<usser> JamoSmith: bah then its no use, there are no decent clients for xdmcp
<Abaddon> Anyone, anyone
<h1st0> djohngo: sudo apt-get pine  or sudo apt-get links
<s2a> dystopianray: can u show me wat exactly to download?
<dystopianray> s2a: no, dpkg should tell you what you need to get
<s2a> dystopianray: wats that
<h1st0> djohngo: sry sudo apt-get install pine or sudo apt-get install links
<djohngo> h1st0: already tried that.  It said that it couldn't find the package.
<s2a> dystopianray: sry for being stupid
<dystopianray> s2a: what program you're using to install the deb should tell you what dependancies you need
<h1st0> djohngo: do you have an internet connection?
<djohngo> Yes.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, so that's why I'm trying to have separate X servers, or at least a separate VT on the secondary monitor/card
<h1st0> djohngo: well they are there.  Also w3m should be present on a default ubuntu
<JamoSmith> usser: windows
<s2a> dystopianray: i need kdelibs4c2a
<h1st0> !info pine | djohngo
<ubotu> djohngo: Package pine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<usser> JamoSmith: weee found it here it is that should do it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<djohngo> I'm running the 6.06 cd.
<dystopianray> s2a: get the deb for it
<s2a> dystopianray: i found it on page
<h1st0> !info links dapper |dj
<xcst> ei there i need help
<ubotu> dj: links: Character mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+1.00pre12-1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 936 kB
<h1st0> djohngo: ^^^^^^^
<Sarah> hey guys
<h1st0> djohngo: its there  pine on the other hand?  you may have to apt-cache search pine   to see if the packagename is different
<h1st0> hey girls
<Sarah> this guy posted this:
<Sarah> For now, this worked for me:
<Sarah> Download the nVidia drivers from here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<Sarah> Extract the drivers with the -x switch: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run -x
<Sarah> Copy the module somewhere (hopefully to be removed when they start including it in the package). I used my home directory: cp NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libnvidia-wfb.so.1.0.9755 ~/
<Sarah> Now create a link to it from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/: sudo ln /home/aaroncampbell/libnvidia-wfb.so.1.0.9755 /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<Sarah> That should do it. I also chown'd it to root:root, and chmod'd it to match all the other stuff in that directory.
<Sarah> Hope this helps someone. Once I did that, everything started to work fine. My dual screens, even Beryl runs smoothly (well, as smoothly as Beryl can run).
<Sarah> sorry for flod
<JamoSmith> usser: thanks, I'll take a look
<h1st0> !paste > Sarah
<s2a> dystopianray: 9.5 mb's on dial-up :'(....will this make my hardmodem be detected cuz gnome-ppp doesn't recognize it at all but on desktop pc on live cd, it does get recognized but it doesnt conect fully
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, There is no standard way that I can think of that would let you move your mouse across X servers running on two cards and be able to move the mouse from one to the other ( No way at all to move windows ), Is that why you tried synergy?
<xcst> my installation gets aborted
<xcst> http://pastebin.com/m5aa08c77
<dystopianray> s2a: I have no idea
<Sarah> but i got to the last step and it says "file not found"
<Sarah> what am i doing wrong
<h1st0> Sarah: I dunno if I would create the link like he did I would cp the file there.
<astro76> djohngo, pine is not included because it is non-free software
<Sarah> i tried
<s2a> dystopianray: how would i go about applying a dependency?
<Sarah> nothing showed up with i did that command
<s2a> dystopianray: just double click on a file and install it?
<dystopianray> s2a: just install the deb
<Meroigo> Anyone here know anything about the GBA emulator Visual Boy Advance and how you can open vbm files for roms? vbm = visual boy movie....
<Meroigo> it's a longshot >_>
<h1st0> Sarah: sudo cp /home/sarah/libnvidia-wfb.so.1.0blah /usr/lib/xorg/modules
<djohngo> astro76: my heart isn't set on pine, I just want a console email client. Evo runs too slow.
<Sarah> yea, lol i just saw that
<h1st0> Sarah: then make the link from /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libnvidia-blah to /usr/lib/xor/modules/libwfb.so
<zetheroo> is there a way to see how much data you have downloaded from your network connection since you have been online?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, yes, there's a way, but it didn't work correctly in the setups I tried, it's called multiseat systems, only that I'm using only one keyboard and one mouse to control both (or more (!))... I know I can't move windows between them, nor I care about that :P and yes, that's why I tried synergy and x2x
<dystopianray> zetheroo: ifconfig will tell you
<h1st0> Sarah: the version may be different on yoru file also try using tab completeion  typing the first part of the filename and hitting tab
<Sarah> k
<dystopianray> zetheroo: but it overflows at 4GB on 32-bit systems
<zetheroo> dystopianray  : is there a GUI solution?
<dystopianray> zetheroo: no idea
<astro76> djohngo, try mutt
<zetheroo> dystopianray  : overflows?
<TheDukeNY> Is there some software that can handle multiple audio programs and allow them to play music simtaneously
<dystopianray> zetheroo: goes back to 0 after 4GB
<Sarah> cp: cannot stat `/home/sarah/libnvidia-wfb.so.1.0blah': No such file or directory
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, for what I could understand, I think that with Synergy I was trying to make a Synergy server and connect to it (same machine xD) so I could control both Xs
<zetheroo> dystopianray  : oh.... thats no good .... thanks though
<Sarah> my account is sarah and all
<h1st0> Sarah: the name isn't blah
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, As long as the programs use ALSA ( almost all do now ) they should have no problem
<Sarah> oh lol
<h1st0> Sarah: type in sudo cp /home/what ever your username is/libnvi(tab>  hit the tab k to autocomplete
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, All I want is to use the secondary monitor to display info for me, without having to alt+tab (browse some page repeatedly, take a look at some source code, see some info on processes... stuff like that)
<h1st0> Sarah: also dpeends on where you extracted  it.
<bluebanana> what's the command to "enqueue" media files into totem or some other media player? "totem -e %s" doesn't seem to work.
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, So what you are now trying to do is start screen on a tty on the other GPU and then screen -X into it?
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ does Rythmebox use ALSA, im trying to listen to a Flash on a web page and lhave Rythme play in the background
<blockcipher> Hey all.  I just did a fresh install of Feisty...I needed a clean machine :)   For the life of me I cannot get viewing mov and wmv files to view in Firefox propelry....Any input?  Ive tried the info at ubuntuguide also tried easyubuntu...
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ is my problem with my browser?
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, What version of Ubuntu are you using, only flash 7 uses OSS instead of ALSA, you probably just need to get flash 9 if you are using Dapper
<s2a> if my 9 pin port is defective, can i use another one that is not 9 pin with adapter and get it to work?
<s2a> dystopianray: if my 9 pin port is defective, can i use another one that is not 9 pin with adapter and get it to work?
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ 7.04
<dystopianray> s2a: i have no idea
<gokhan_> when i want to install something like apache the installer wants me to put Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415) Cd but do i always have to keep this cd whenever i go? or is there a way to fix it?
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Right click play in movie player ( totem ) then totem will grab the codecs and it should play in your browser fine after that
<AirBender> blockcipher, just try to play them on Totem, and the system will show you a list ot plugins to install (automatically) or you can also install the VLC-player
<Mykelyk> n0cturnal|gutsy, it's works!!!
<blockcipher> Jordan_U, I have already done that as well :(
<astro76> s2a, you mean the serial port? if you have usb you can get a usb->serial adapter
<regeya> meept.
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, How did you install flash?
<dystopianray> you need to remove the cd from your apt sources
<regeya> gokhan_: remove the CD line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<blockcipher> AirBender,  I also installed VLC...its plays the audio but no video
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, something like that (I don't know what -X means for screen though, I've never used it that much... all I know is that it will allow me to control the secondary monitor/GPU's VT through any terminal window on my main X display)
<s2a> astro76: it will still work on USB?!?!
<blockcipher> Its odd.
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ from the add/remove programs
<Sarah> what does this mena "and chmod'd it to match all the other stuff in that directory."
<astro76> s2a, with a usb->serial converter
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Does it play in totem?
<dystopianray> Sarah: whya re you installing the 9755 driver from nvidia.com? it is in the repos
<AirBender> Sarah, to change the file permissions to the same setup like the other files in the same directory
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, If so are you using the totem firefox plugin?
<regeya> the stupid compiz cube is highly addictive, btw.
<blockcipher> Jordan_U, Yes I have that loaded as well
<gokhan_> regeya, ok thanks it works
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, I would LOVE to have it using X too, but I don't know how to move the mouse/input to/from the secondary display, without making it dissapear from the oppossing one >.<
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Does the movie play in totem?
<blockcipher> Trying right now.
<regeya> gokhan_: I hsould have pointed out you really need to run 'apt-get update' or update your sources in whatever manager you use
<DARKGuy> regeya, damn yeah xD
<s2a> astro76: ya, i got that...im just excited bcuz usb is my favourite connection lol
<Sarah> ok
<astro76> s2a, :) http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Go-Serial-Adapter-Rs-232/dp/B000067RVJ/ref=pd_bbs_1/104-0787375-7051102?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1191718860&sr=8-1
<Sarah> well i did all that now how to i install it?
<s2a> astro76: well, the true point is bcuz i no it works for sure
<astro76> s2a, I use that one in Linux including Feisty
<regeya> DARKGuy: the scary thing is that I actually find the silly effects USEFUL...too scary.  figured I'd try it out and disable the 'pointless eye candy'.  not so!
<joshin247> i cant get my tablet working!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, This is just stupid, but it will almost definitely work... use vnc ;-)
<gokhan_> regeya, i reloaded the synaptic so it does the same thing as apt-get update command right?
<joshin247> i've used the fpit drivers and tried everything
<Sarah> how do i shutdown x server to install the nvidia drivers
<regeya> gokhan_: iirc yeah
<Sarah> ?
<DARKGuy> regeya, haha XD the thing about CF is that it's pretty AND useful ;) ... be careful, you might miss those when working in Windows at work or something =P
<dystopianray> Sarah: why aren't you installing them from the repos?
<Dr_willis> Sarah,  alt-ctrl-backspace kills off X and restarts it.. stop the gdm or kdm service to stop it totally
<Jordan_U_> Sarah, Why aren't you using the restricted driver manager?
<Sarah> because it doesnt work
<Dr_willis> Sarah,  and whats your video card?
<regeya> DARKGuy: I want the cube in OSX
<dystopianray> Sarah: you have to install nvidia-glx-new
<AirBender> Sarah, from the console type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n0cturnal|gutsy> Sarah, as root: /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then killall Xorg
<Sarah> how?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, ... man, you're great XD it's silly and yeah... oO not really what I was looking for, but it could work indeed :D... everything for having CF! :D
<Jordan_U_> Sarah, Then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Sarah> ok
<Sarah> wait
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_, no video just audio
<DARKGuy> regeya, lol :p OSX can't beat -or have- it :p
<Anthology2> hi, ive just finished installing gutsy and after one restart, my window borders wont show up. like the title bar etc. i cant figure out why. any ideas?
<Sarah> ive got an 8800gts and what this about installing the nvidia glx new?
<n0cturnal|gutsy> Sarah, then again /etc/init.d/gdm stop, killing Xorg will restart gdm
<s2a> astro76: would the source by circuit city have that kind of thing?
<dystopianray> Sarah: install nvidia-glx-new and change your xorg.conf driver from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<Sarah> how?
<AirBender> blickcipher, have you tried with another movie file?
<swarm> anyone here have experience setting up their own nameservers using ISPconfig/godaddy ?
<dystopianray> Sarah: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<AirBender> blockcipher i mean
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Ok, so you just need the right codec, probably w33codecs since it can't be installed by default
<blockcipher> I have loaded w32codecs..ive also removed it and re-installed it
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, However, do you know how do I set it up to load automatically on that X, and that if I close the window it doesn't kill or disconnect the VNC session so I can control it back again ?
<trials> there a probleem with the 64 bit version it will not laod the GHUI for the install on my new AMD 64 system 32 bit one works fine
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ Im going to try to install it from the .tar.gz
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, Why?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, also, by creating that X and if I move my mouse or type, as soon as I start the X it grabs my input and the mouse movement gets mirrored in both displays... how do you think I could work that out?
<NuggerNits> DCC SEND 0123456789123456
<joshin247> this forum is always busy
<blockcipher> AirBender, ill find anohter file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<joshin247> or channel sorry
<Jordan_U_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-75-73-195-82.hsd1.mn.comcast.net]  by LjL
<DARKGuy> holy cow.
<pierre_> everyone know to reset sound card afert end hibernate
* mode/#ubuntu [+b n3gbz!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* n3gbz was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b rambo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Rambo was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ppj!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* ppj was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<joshin247> but does anyone know how to get a gateway tablet pc to work under ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b mrcheeks!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b csc`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* csc` was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b dessan!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Dessan was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b catfacts!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* catfacts was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<Sarah> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AirBender> ok
<twoshadetod> any messenger that can send files and put pictures in convo's with aim?
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ Maybe it has to do with my external speakers?
<DARKGuy> LjL, you missed mrcheeks? :p
<LjL> no, i banned him
<s2a> how would i no if my port is disfunctional, anyone?
<blockcipher> AirBender, ya no go..does the same thing..
<DARKGuy> oh o.o
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Don't install from tar.gz yet, why do you think you need to?
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ the flash stuff only plays through the internal sound card and not my external
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, that was for TheDukeNY, no? xD
<Jordan_U_> !sound | TheDukeNY
<ubotu> TheDukeNY: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<joshin247> but does anyone know how to get a gateway tablet pc to work under ubuntu?
<Sergo> hello
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ I think im asking the wrong question
<Sergo> anyone know, it is possible to stream wma 11 plugins with firefox?
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_, AirBender : tried another file as well didnt work...
<pierre_> everyone know to reset sound card afert end hibernate
<AirBender> blockcipher, that's strange... be sure that the other file doesn't have the same encoding(if the problem is about a strange plugin...)
<rico_> hi guys. I have no VT. I do ctrl+alt+f1 and I get a blinking cursor. I have /dev/tty1. any clue to why this happens?
<joshin247> does anyone know how to get a gateway tablet pc to work under ubuntu?
<blockcipher> AirBender, how do i check that?
<yngone> was xfsdump vulnerability  patched for 7.04
<yngone> ?
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ Could having two sound cards cause problems between two audio programs trying to play two different or two of the same sound files at the same time?
<AirBender> blockcipher,check the movie properties...
<TheDukeNY> Jordan_U_ I think thats the question I should have been asking
<AirBender> but it's strange anyway
<trials> blockcipher: you use dalnet at all?
<yngone> was xfsdump vulnerability  patched for 7.04
<blockcipher> Codec shows WMA Version 8
<blockcipher> Both are.
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<HeXiLeD> hello guys
<joshin247>  does anyone know how to get a gateway tablet pc to work under ubuntu?
<HeXiLeD> does ubuntu allow to run xchat in text mode?
<blockcipher> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll is already the newest version.
<blockcipher> it says
<HeXiLeD> gentoo does it by doing xchat-text
<robsonbstec> ola tem algum brasileiro ai?
<DARKGuy> !br | robsonbstec
<ubotu> robsonbstec: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<AirBender> blockcipher, so you must find the plugin that decodes this codec
<HeXiLeD> robsonbstec: nop
<HeXiLeD> robsonbstec: why ?
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Then install w32codecs from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, any idea? need me to repeat in case you couldn't read xD? sorry :$
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_, i already did :(  I know...what a pain right? lol
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, You already have pitfdll installed also?
<blockcipher> Indeed :(
<DPic> Can somebody help me get my wireless working?
<DPic> For some reasons i can't pick up any wireless networks
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Can you give a link to a movie that won't play ( So I can see If it plays for me ) ?
<robsonbstec> estou aqui  perdido queria tc com algem
<DPic> I've been trying to figure this out for weeks
<AirBender> DIic, do you know wich wireless chipset you have?
<AirBender> DPic
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Too many people :), so now you just need to know how to get vnc to start automatically, correct?
<HeXiLeD> robsonbstec: seu cabeca dura. vai ao #ubuntu-pt ou #ubuntu-br
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, hehe :) yeah, and to avoid my input being grabbed when I start that secondary X :P
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_, I have been using this as a test URL:  http://www.crooksandliars.com/Media/Download/22121/1/Countdown-GOP-Funds.wmv
<robsonbstec> mais como?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks
<HeXiLeD>  /join #ubuntu-pt
<djohngo> astro76:  I love mutt, but  setting up postfix is pretty tricky. Any hints on a good tutorial?
<HeXiLeD>  /join #ubuntu-br
<robsonbstec> instalei  o ubuntu agora
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, right now, I don't have the secondary monitor or card installed, but if you really need me to tell me - or give me instructions here and I'll try then tell you later :P
<robsonbstec> HeXied
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Plays for me :s
<blockcipher> :(
<blockcipher> Im mean thats good for you lol
<HeXiLeD> ok guys ... getting back o my question... do i have to compile xchat from source o be able to run it in text ( no gui) mode ?
<stdin> HeXiLeD: what's wrong with irssi ;)
<blockcipher> This is a fresh install as well, so its odd..i didnt have this problem before I wiped it
<AirBender> blockcipher, here it's working too
<HeXiLeD> noting. stdin but its not for me. i use irssi.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey all.. small question,  havin issues with my wireless on my dell running 6.10... and thoughts where to begin??
<HeXiLeD> in fact using it here
<Jessehk> The default opera icon looks incredibly bad. It's blurry and rough looking. Does anyone have an aesthetic fix?
<TQuid> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v, you can always try configuring it the evil way with iwconfig and all that. Do you have any authentication?
<AirBender> blockcipher, have you uupdated your system after the fresh install?
<blockcipher> Yes, I updated right when I logged in the first time
<DPic> AirBender, Atheros AR5215
<TQuid> Argh, bloody ar5215. I ended up going to gutsy to get it to work.
<AirBender> ok
<DPic> I am in Gutsy
<yngone> If im updating from 6.10 to 7.01 should i keep or replace /etc/login
<TQuid> Oh.
<yngone> 7/04
<yngone> 7.04*
<AirBender> DPic, I think I've read that there are some issues with this chipset, but not sure, let me see
<Roge> ubuntu ubuntu
* TQuid is just trying to get Blood Frontier working with the standard sauerbraten. Unworkable?
<DPic> I had it working in Feisty then i reinstalled feisty and couldn't get it working again. Now i'm in gutsy and can't get it to work. My friend has the same one and it's worked for him since he got ubuntu
<DPic> I think he's running gutsy now
<TQuid> My ar2515 Just Works for me in gutsy and gnome. I didn't upgrade though, I installed from scratch.
<acoustyk> how do I get my windows NTFS partition to show up in ubuntu?
* DARKGuy knocks Jordan_U_'s monitor :)
<gokhan_> i have just installed apache and when i type http://localhost/ the browser shows the dir of /var/www/ but there is also a apache2-default folder under /var/www/ so how can i fix it?
<blockcipher> even VLC cant play the file.....
<acoustyk> it used to show up on my desktop but it stopped for some reason
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Tqud: if i have to ask what authentication is... i will say no i don't unless you can explain what you mean by that
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, I guess you could try making a second xorg.conf that does not have any input device
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, wouldn't that cause X to fail? oO
<Jordan_U_> !ntfs-3g | acoustyk
<ubotu> acoustyk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gonzalez_> ola
<gorii> is there a channel for beta ubuntu questions?
<gonzalez_> alguem ai do RJ BR
<gonzalez_> ?
<TQuid> gorii, #ubuntu+1
<DARKGuy> gorii, @ubuntu+1
<DARKGuy> that one :p
<gorii> thank you
<TQuid> Jinx. :)
<DPic> whoops AR5212 on 5215
<DPic> not*
<DARKGuy> !br | gonzalez
<ubotu> gonzalez: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, Why would it, I've done it before ( on an XO ;)
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, XO? :P great then! I'll put my hands on work then ;)!
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, can you tell me then, how to set up VNC the way I need it? (to start with that X session and to be resumable, so if I close the client on my main display I can resume it later)
<abatshy> hey
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i assume thats a whole different topic.. so whats the easiest way  to give me wireless on my dell?
<acoustyk> so does anyone know how I can get my linux partition to read my windows partition?  i'm trying to access my documents folder and all that
<TQuid> Well, the cheap way is mount -t vfat /mount/point /dev/blah
<crimsun> acoustyk: use ntfs-3g
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, also, it seems I must use "sudo" to run X (thus why I messed my system up a LOT by chmodding almost everything XD) so do you know how can I run it with my default user (or any other!) ?
<gokhan_> i have just installed apache and when i type http://localhost/ the browser shows the dir of /var/www/ but there is also a apache2-default folder under /var/www/ so how can i fix it?
<acoustyk> will it show up on boot?
<acoustyk> it used to load every time I booted
<AirBender> DPic, hahaha that's different
<crimsun> acoustyk: meaning it no longer is accessible by default on login?
<AirBender> I also have the AR5212
<acoustyk> yes
<blockcipher> I guess my video codecs are jacked...i cant do anything here...bummer deal
<acoustyk> it used to be on my desktop every time
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, I don't know about the resumeable part but you should be able to start it with a custom startx script, or with a session startup command that checks to see that it is on display :1 and if so starts vnc ( otherwise vnc would also start on your main monitor too )
<dashi> Hello!
<blockcipher> i tried a couple more things as well
<DPic> AirBender, what do you mean then?
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, You should not have to start X with sudo, I assume you unchmodded those things?
<E-mu> anyone running Ubuntu on an HP m9040n machine? Its a G33 express chipset on an ASus board. Its not finding neither the Built in Ethernet Lan nor the Built in Wireless. LSPCI does not list it. ./dmidecode shows and ethernet device but i don't see a wireless
* mode/#ubuntu [-b csc`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<AirBender> DPic, I mean that AR5212 is working very well for me, and must be so with you ;)
<AirBender> DPic, tell me what's the issue?
<E-mu> is something wrong with that Desktop?
<E-mu> or is the chipset to new for Ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, nah, I preferred to reinstall anyways :p so I'm with an "untouched" system, to say it that way :P
<crimsun> acoustyk: ok, so let's look at a couple system files.  First, what does `grep ntfs /etc/fstab` in a Terminal give you?
<overlord> how do i uninstall a program that isn't installed by the "apt-get" command?
<Jordan_U_> E-mu, Does it show up in lshal or lshw ?
<E-mu> I did not run those commands
<E-mu> lshal nor lshw
<E-mu> doing now
<amar> how to sonix sn9c120 install
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, What error do you get when you try to start X as your user?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, and, alright I'll take that in account :) what would I use to run VNC on that display then?
<AirBender> DPic, can you scan for networks?
<DPic> well it was working fine in feisty then i reinstalled feisty at some point and it stopped working. i reinstalled feisty multiple times for other issues i was having. Now i have installed gutsy (not through the upgrade) and it still doesn't work. My wireless won't pick up any networks
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, IIRC, it was something with not being able to open or get or set the IO permissions
<outlaw> wireless
<Jordan_U_> overlord, Depends on how you installed it ( which is why you should try to stick to apt as much as possible )
<DARKGuy> xf86ioctr or something
<outlaw> is a pain in the ass
<outlaw> to install
<AirBender> DPic, ok
<Jordan_U_> overlord, If you installed it from source then "make uninstall"
<amar> help about driver for sn9c120 usb webcam
<Jordan_U_> overlord, From the directory the source is in
<AirBender> DPic, what do you see if you tipe iwconfig in the temrinal?
<overlord> Jordan_U_: it was a .deb file, not a source..
<AirBender> type
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_,  which one of these should I try to reinstall?   http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/
<Jordan_U_> overlord, Oh, then you can remove it with apt :)
<Jordan_U_> overlord, .debs are great :)
<dashi> 
<overlord> Jordan_U_: hmm..thanks..
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, actually, let me install the secondary card and plug in the 2nd monitor, guess it's too busy for you now :)
<DPic> AirBender, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39812/
<yngone> sudo ptf-get
<yngone> ?
<dashi> 
<yngone> whats the cmd again
<DARKGuy> !cn | dashi
<ubotu> dashi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dashi> 
<yngone> whats the command for packages
<yngone> pkg-get
<DARKGuy> yngone, apt-get
<Jordan_U_> DARKGuy, But I am only still here because your problem is interesting :), that's mainly why I like tech support, the interesting problems
<Jordan_U_> :)
<freeflying_> dashi plz join #ubuntu-cn for chinese support
<yngone> ty
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, hehe, you too? XD I give tech support too :P
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, I love to make crazy things on my system, this being one of those :P
<Iceshadow> is the next release of Ubuntu in the near future? just wondering, not so much asking questions about it in particular.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U_, so yeah, lemme connect everything and I'll be back in about 5 minutes =)
<Jordan_U_> blockcipher, Just add the mediubuntu repository and (re)install it with apt
<AirBender> DPic, ok, and are you sure you have the driver up with ifconfig ?
<foxray> anyone kknow of an gui editor with syntax highlighting for perl?
<blockcipher> Jordan_U_, k ill try it .. im reaching now cause I have no idea what the problem is lol
<Jordan_U_> foxray, gedit
<foxray> Jordan_U_: gedit has syntax highlighting?
<Jordan_U_> foxray, Yup :)
<AirBender> foxray, yes it has
<Jordan_U_> foxray, Just need to turn it on
<DPic> AirBender, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39813/ and you can follow my valliant efforts at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14316
<DWMSA> ..
<Jordan_U_> foxray, Shows line numbers too :)
<DPic> AirBender, and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13708
<foxray> oh sweet
<foxray> thanks
<AirBender> ok
<xcst> is there a way to make the panels transparent?
<Jordan_U_> xcst, Right click -> Properties
<gedman> hola
<gedman> helo
<gedman> nobdy??
<TheDukeNY> 'make' is used to compile source code right?
<gedman> sapnish?????
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, Why are you compiling from source?
<gedman> spanish??
<Jordan_U_> !sp | gedman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U_> !spanish | gedman
<ubotu> gedman: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheDukeNY> Jordon_U_ im trying to install grubconf
<HealthyElija2> anyone here use Linux MCE
<xcst> where can i download gnome themes?
<acoustyk> how does one open an x-executable file?
<DPic> xcst, you could have gone to google for that!
<acoustyk> extracted from a tar.bz
<Jordan_U_> !source | TheDukeNY
<ubotu> TheDukeNY: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<DPic> xcst, http://gnomelook.org/
<xcst> sori
<xcst> ghaha
<TheDukeNY> for some reason the repositiories don't have the latest version
<Jordan_U_> acoustyk, Are you sure that the program is not available as a .deb or through synaptic / apt ?
<acoustyk> yea its not
<acoustyk> i checked
<Jordan_U_> TheDukeNY, The repos are always going to be a few months behind
<Jordan_U_> acoustyk, What is it?
<Jordan_U_> acoustyk, chmod +x to be able to run it BTW
<DPic> why isn't kiba-dock not in the repository?
<acoustyk> an ipod linux installer
<Jordan_U_> DPic, It's not stable
<DPic> Jordan_U_, really? oh okay thanks then. Any idea on when it will be?
<Jordan_U_> DPic, No idea
<AirBender> DPic, it's quite strange
<alecwh> Hello! I recently switched my DNS servers on ubuntu to "opendns" @ opendns.com. It's really great, but I hate the stupid advertisements when it can't resolve my domain. Are there any other options?
<bluebanana> hi, i'm using gtpod to sync music to my iPod. I've been advised to install "gtkpod-aac", but when i tried doing so, terminal says that "gtkpod" will be removed. do i not need "gtkpod" package?
<E-mu> jordan_U_ I found two udi= net.interface=wmaster0 and net.interface=wlan0
<faksdfasdfas> FONT SIZE 23
<AirBender> DPic, I think, the most easy way to solve this strange problem is taking drastic measures...
<DPic> reinstall again?
<bluebanana> n
<AirBender> yeap
<E-mu> jordan_U_ lshw no such file etc
<AirBender> DPic, have you tried?
<crimsun> bluebanana: gtkpod-aac contains all of the functionality of gtkpod.
<E-mu> is that lshw a Ubuntu only command?
<DPic> yeah
<AirBender> DPic, but Im talking about the drivers
<dashi> what the meaning of sudo poff dsl-provider?
<AirBender> lol
<DPic> Oh, well how do i do that?
<AirBender> ok
<fiXXXerMet> How can I cycle through desktops in gnome (like a hot key)?
<bluebanana> crimsun, ok. great! so why would anyone use gtkpod if gtkpod-aac gtkpod + more
<E-mu> jordan_U_ so it shows up in lshal why not in lspci ??
<DPic> Just reinstall madwifi-tools ?
<bluebanana> typo, crimsun ... if gtkpod-aac = gtkpod + more stuff... ?
<crimsun> bluebanana: because gtkpod-aac contains non-Free components that we don't enable by defaulh.
* IndyGunFreak prefers amarok to manage an ipod
<dashi>  the meaning of sudo poff dsl-provider?    Help
<crimsun> default ^
<Jordan_U_> E-mu, No idea
<bluebanana> crimsun, i see. u work for ubuntu? (u said "we")
<AirBender> DPic, well, the Driver for the Atheros Chipset is called Madwifi project (now they're working in a completely new driver)
<AirBender> so you must go to http://madwifi.org
<AirBender> and get the latest version
<crimsun> bluebanana: I was formerly on the community development team.
<DPic> the one in the repos doesn't work?
<BaD_CrC> does the 'dd' command get the flags of a cd telling it's bootable? like if i run this command: 'dd if=dev/scd0 of=~/hp-recovery-cd.iso' will the iso be bootable if i burn it to a new cd?
<E-mu> jordan_U_ ls lshw a Ubuntu only command or a general command to all flavors of linux?
<bluebanana> crimsun, i see. i've installed gtkpod-aac, but now i get this error:  while loading shared libraries: libgpod.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<HHP2K> Hello everyone! My ubuntu fiesty machine has gone down, and I need it back up fast, can someone help me? I've tried to reconfigure xorg but it's a no-go, it's telling me my device isn't detected. I have a 64 MB Asus-Nvidia card installed, and I think the problem is that the reconfigure for xserver-xorg is assigning xorg to the wrong bus address. It's wanting to assign the video device to PCI:1:7:0, and last time I checked that wasn't w
<Jordan_U> E-mu, All flavors that have HAL installed
<AirBender> DPic, I've worked for several years with the madwifi, and I didn't know that there was a package called madwifi-tools lols
<E-mu> hm because lshal worked but lshw did not
<Jumbalia> Where do I get rtl8787 drivers
<DPic> it's what i found searching for madwifi in the synaptic package manager
<Jordan_U> E-mu, Which is going to be all desktop distros
<AirBender> yeah
<AirBender> DPic, but I don't have is
<crimsun> bluebanana: make sure libgpod1 is installed
<AirBender> it
<Jordan_U> DPic, If Restricted manager cannot configure the card then you probably need to grab a newer version of madwifi
<AirBender> and the chipset works very well, because the driver itself comes as a kernel module
<bluebanana> crimsun, it's not in ubuntu's repository, is it?
<gokhan_> i have just installed apache and when i type http://localhost/ the browser shows the dir of /var/www/ but there is also a apache2-default folder under /var/www/ so how can i fix it?
<E-mu> I have this weird feeling this G33 epxress chipset is bad bad bad. hackintosh nor Fedora 8 test3 nor Ubunti see the built in Wireless nor the Lan
<Jumbalia> Where do I get rtl8787 drivers
<DPic> alright let me try this out
<E-mu> only the audio and the rest of the devices are ok
<AirBender> DPic, so you have to get the madwifi sources from http://madwifi.org
<AirBender> jumbalia, do you mean rtl8187?
<AirBender> USB wireless?
<crimsun> bluebanana: it's in feisty.
<Kay^> DCC LOL_UPGRADE_YOUR_ROUTER_LOL
<bluebanana> crimsun, " sudo aptitude install libpgod1" nor  "sudo aptitude install libpgod.so.1" does not work.
<Kay^> DCC SEND LOL_UPGRADE_YOUR_ROUTER_LOL
<bluebanana> how can i know what version i have of a certain program, using terminal
<crimsun> bluebanana: note your typo.
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@79-72-240-140.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Trueborn> Howdy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-160-182-28.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> bluebanana: dpkg -l $name_of_binary_package
<bluebanana> crimsun, i see my typo, and i tried libgpod.so.1 and libgpod1, but neither works
<HHP2K> Okay, does anyone know what the physical bus address of AGP is, if it's standard? And if it isn't, where can I find out what the card's physical address is from the terminal?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@46.120.171.66.subscriber.vzavenue.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
<guru> can nfs be used to mount a directory locally from a remote source?
<bluebanana> how do i search for a file in repo?
<bluebanana> (what's the command line?)
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, apt-file
<DPic> AirBender okay i have no idea how to install this
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<crimsun> HHP2K: normally PCI:*(0:2:0)
<AirBender> DPic, ok, take it easy
<DPic> lol
<AirBender> haha
<HHP2K> crimsun: the * standing for.. what?
<crimsun> bluebanana: first, are you running 7.04 (feisty)?
<Dr_willis> guru,  yes. thats normally how its used. lets a remote directory (an exported dir) be seen locally
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, That actually won't help him since apt-file is separate from apt
<crimsun> HHP2K: it's a selection notation from /var/log/Xorg.0.log.
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i cheat and use that one web site  a lot of times.. heh..
<bluebanana> crimsun, yes. i'm running 7.04
<AirBender> DPic, first of all, extract the folder to a good place, might be /usr/local/scr
<crimsun> HHP2K: just think BusID PCI:0:2:0
<AirBender> DPic, /usr/local/src
<DPic> it's in my home folder
<Dr_willis> what is that apt searching web site... i forget the url
<AirBender> As you want
<DPic> AirBender, okay i'll move it there
<roger_> Dr_willis, you can do aptitude search package at the command line
<roger_> not sure of the site
<Dr_willis> kubuntu has that apt:// feature also
<AirBender> DPic, there's no problem with that, but i suggest you to make a hidden directory if you use the home/DPic/
<DPic> ok
<Jordan_U> Dr_willis, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<crimsun> bluebanana: you seem to be missing an active feisty/main repo?
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  that looks right. heh. its amazing what resources are out there  if you look.
<bluebanana> crimsun, which one?
<roger_> never tried that Dr_willis, im running CLI
<bluebanana> i thought i had them all, crimsun
<HHP2K> crimsun: xorg is still telling me no screens found. "No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:3:0:0)".
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth_]  by ChanServ
<HHP2K> crimsun: I thought I just set it to 0:2:0. :\
<DPic> AirBender the PCI wireless adapter for my PC isn't working either lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ppp-70-245-248-33.dsl.stlsmo.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<AirBender> DPic, is it an atheros too?
<bluebanana> crimsun, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libgpod.so.1&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=feisty&arch=i386 shows that the libgpod.so.1 file is in feisty repo. but why can't i install it from terminal? what's wrong with my sources list?
<DPic> no, D-Link
<crimsun> bluebanana: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main
<bluebanana> crimsun, can i add that via synaptic program?
<DPic> actually i remember seeing atheros in something a command returned
<AirBender> DPic, well, there are no D-Link chipsets, the big brands get the chipsets for their adapters from other companies like atheros, broadcom, ralink, intel, and so on
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, I'm back :p
<DPic> oh so maybe it is atheros
<jerbear> anyone know of a good batch file renamer (preferably for gnome)?
<AirBender> yeapo
<AirBender> yeap
<Dialntone> no
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@a88-113-185-196.elisa-laajakaista.fi!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@cpe-72-225-174-254.si.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-76-112-135-24.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@69.29.136.17!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-71-195-45-130.hsd1.mi.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@bas4-montreal02-1096721239.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-71-193-202-175.hsd1.or.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@cpe-67-9-255-159.tx.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@CPE-61-9-147-92.static.vic.bigpond.net.au!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@e142085.upc-e.chello.nl!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@ppp-70-225-67-135.dsl.covlil.ameritech.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-76-24-210-208.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@pool-71-111-89-217.ptldor.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@dsl.c.217.ktis.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@158.113-244-81.adsl-dyn.isp.belgacom.be!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@pool-72-81-2-98.phlapa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpe-72-130-168-159.san.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@72.13.172.147!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@Wimax-Cali-190-70-140-114.orbitel.net.co!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@c-24-147-241-250.hsd1.nh.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
<AirBender> t least mine is, and is a D-Link DWL-G520
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@216-107-144.0503.adsl.tele2.no!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@bas2-london14-1096551212.dsl.bell.ca!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@74-140-0-169.dhcp.insightbb.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ToyImp*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Chad92!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic mrsno!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic hflappy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb sow1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic alkalineX!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Xef|Packetloss!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic forsaken!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
<DARKGuy> :|
<HHP2K> Jesus
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Rev_Deffy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ekiczek!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic visonare!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ShockUBT!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, So what error do you get when you try to start X as not root?
<DPic> I think that might be the exact same PCI card as mine
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb deathguppie!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic vibratednewt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic YourMomsHero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic whyarewehere!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb prabs*!*@*#ubuntu-read-topic curiogeo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic blimpdude!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic hayden*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ralphie_wiggum!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic boxrock!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic mcgvac!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic bendover!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
* mode/#ubuntu [-b pierrot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth_
<AirBender> DPic, ok, are you ready for the building process?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, okay, what command? startx, xinit or X ?
<Amaranth_> Sorry guys
<DPic> AirBender mine is the DWL-G520M
<DPic> AirBender, yeah i'm ready
<matthewpoer> Does anyone here use la/tex stuff for MLA-formatted papers/essays/reports? especially for school?
<AirBender> ok
<zoranoth> anyone familiar with git/svn/hg?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Any will do, just make sure you make it start on :1
<crimsun> ls
<crimsun> (sorry)
<AirBender> so, from a temrinal go inside the driver source folder
<bluebanana> where's my sources.list file?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, xinit is probably best, no need to start gnome
<yngone> whats cmd to get kernel info
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, /etc/apt/sources.list
<AirBender> DPic, do you know how to do that?
<Amaranth> yngone: uname -
<Amaranth> yngone: uname -a
<DPic> ehh no
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, thanis
<AirBender> ok
<yngone> no the distro info
<yngone> sry
<AirBender> there are some simple commands
<DPic> cd?
<AirBender> teah
<AirBender> yeah
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, okay, lemme try
<yngone> like the 6.10
<yngone> or 7.04
<Amaranth> yngone: lsb-release -a
<AirBender> cd <path to directory> goes into this directory
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, okay, right now, none
<yngone> lsb release not found
<Amaranth> yngone: lsb_release -a
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, I need to configure my xorg.conf to use that display
<Amaranth> yngone: sorry, typo
<bluebanana> crimsun, i figured it out. In my sources.list, i had deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted, but not deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, how do I give it a null input device? just don't set it?
<AirBender> and there's always a directory called ".." that lets you go up one level(leave the actual directory)
<bluebanana> i guess the Canadian repo is not as good as the USA one, eh?
<DPic> AirBender, cd /home/.madwifi-0.9.3.2?
<AirBender> yeap
<DPic> AirBender, it tells me it doesn't exist
<AirBender> ok
<DPic> sudo?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, There is a way to tell X to use a certain xorg.conf, I would just use two separate ones
<AirBender> let's go slow
<bluebanana> ok. i've changed my sources.list. now how do i "reload" in terminal?
<yngone> where are all ur drives located
<AirBender> when you open a temrinal, your current directory is /home/DPic
<DPic> ohh
<Jordan_U> bluebanana, sudo apt-get update
<DPic> so i have to go up one
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, okay, let me make a new one
<AirBender> yeap, but absolute paths works too
<bluebanana> Jordan_U, thanks. there are so many commands that i need to remember
<DPic> AirBender okay i'm in
<yngone> where are all ur drives located
<AirBender> I suggest you to use the <TAb> key. That's a powerful tool that autocompletes the commands and paths
<AirBender> ok
<adamkili> the screen of a laptop i have is really dark and barely readable. I replaced the inverter, but when I powered on the backlight worked for a minute, flickered, and died. what could be the problem?
<thev> is there a good GUI for adding and deleting system fonts?
<AirBender> so, now let's put down all the wireless interfaces
<thev> I have a huge list and most of them are crapola, I want to cut down the amount of scrolling I have to do :)
<bluebanana> crimsun, i added that " deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main" but "sudo aptitude install libgpod1" still does'nt work
<AirBender> this is done bye typing: sudo ifconfig interface down
<yngone> where are all ur drives located
<yngone> like
<yngone> ./boot   /swap and /
<AirBender> where interfaces are ath0 and wifi0 in your case
<tbuss> prob with FF; every time I try to navigate to another page other than home page FF crashes. If I try to access any of the menus from the toolbars, FF crashes
<sin18> on ubuntu 7.04, i am prompted for wep key everytime; wat can i do so it wont ask everytime ?
<bluebanana> crimsun, i tried using "apt-get" instead and it says that i already have the newest version. and that it is set to manual installed
<bluebanana> what is wrong?
<yngone> Im trying to install truecrypt      i have ubuntu     /boot   2GB     /swap   1GB    /   75GB
<yngone> i wanna encrypt swap and /
<yngone> where are those drives
<crimsun> bluebanana: pastebin `apt-cache policy libgpod1`
<AirBender> DPic, How is it going ?
<DPic> AirBender, It wouldn't work for wifi0 but it worked for ath0
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Researching more maybe you shouldn't make a second Xorg.conf... ( note that I havn't ever worked with two monitors, let alone two graphics cards )
<bluebanana> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39817/ (you're so smart)
<AirBender> DPic, have you tried to put down wifi0 after ath0 ?
<dinoerata> hi all , which tool i need to use from fiesty to get a real good memory tuneup and allocation
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, it's ok, I've worked with different serverlayouts too =)
<DPic> AirBender, okay, that worked
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> step two
<crimsun> bluebanana: you have a random binary package installed from a non-Canonical-hosted repo that's causing problems.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, however, if I run it without sudo, it says "Fatal server error: could not move (current X logfile here) to (new logfile path)"
<AirBender> go into the "Scripts" directory
<dinoerata> help all, what tool is very good for tuning ubuntu fiesty - memory, speed etc
<AirBender> actually the name is lowercase
<crimsun> bluebanana: note that the version of the libgpod1 package in feisty is 0.4.2, _not_ 0.5.2
<bluebanana> crimsun, yeah. i think it was when i was trying to get a later version of gtkpod then was in ubuntu's official repo
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, IIRC, then I chmodded 777 /var/log, then it started to say stuff about not being able to grab the IO addresses :/
<bluebanana> so should I re-install libgpod1?
<AirBender> DPic, I suggest you to type the ls command anytime you enter a directory to know what is inside it
<DPic> AirBender cd scripts?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, then I reinstalled due to big system mess :P
<AirBender> yeap
<DPic> AirBender, alright
<crimsun> bluebanana: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends libgpod1 && sudo apt-get -f install
<AirBender> DPic, now execute the madwifi-unload.bash and then the find-madwifi-modules.sh
<jessica> does anyone know how to get fwcutter working
<AirBender> DPic, do you know how to execute a script?
<jessica> i followed the tutorial but i still dont have wireless
<DPic> nope
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> it's easy
<AirBender> just type ./script name
<dinoerata> does anyone know the best way to go about tuning fiesty ?? memory etc
<AirBender> for the second script you have to pass an argument
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, do you know how to avoid xinit ask for root privileges? it would be stupid to run X as sudo :/
<jessica> !fwcutter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluebanana> crimsun, done
<jessica> ~fwcutter
<AirBender> DPic, for the second script type: ./find-madwifi-modules.sh $(uname -r)
<pqnet> dinoerata tuning a computer means advantage some operation instead of others. What do you need your computer for?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, and my framebuffer console got messed up, brb xD
<Jordan_U> !broadcom | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AirBender> jessica, any troubles with bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<bluebanana> crimsun, now i'm down to version 0.99.8. Before (20 minutes ago), I was using version 0.99.10 of gtkpod
<jessica> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DPic> AirBender, ./madwifi-unload.bash returned FATAL: Module wlan_scan_sta is in use. and FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<dinoerata> pqnet, i need this baby to handle lots of apps running simultaneously and fast browsing
<AirBender> uhmmm
<dinoerata> 256ram
<Jordan_U> jessica, All you probably need to know is to install the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter" and it will offer to grab the firmware for you
<NotSure> i use gnome, how can I make wallpapers change at random?
<AirBender> are you using another wifi adapter right now?
<dinoerata> actually 512mb
<DPic> wired connection
<DPic> were you talking to me?
<logan> What do I need to open a .rar file?
<AirBender> DPic, yeah
<crimsun> logan: unrar
<bluebanana> crimsun, thanks for your help. i think i can do what i want to do now (import m4b files to my iPod).
<jessica> Jordan_U: I did that but it didnt work :(
<dinoerata> bye all
<Jordan_U> jessica, Do you know the exact chipset of your card?
<AirBender> DPic, make sure your modules are really down (NetworkManager sometimes mess it up
<NotSure> i use gnome, how can I make wallpapers change at random?
<logan> How do I use unrar?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, ok, back :P
<DPic> AirBender, how do i do that?
<altf2o> man unrar
<DPic> nevermind, i just disabled wirless
<jessica> Jordan_U: yes 1 sec let me find it
<Heyoka> is anyone here interested in helping to draft a petition for radiohead to offer their album download in an open format?
<AirBender> DPic, type ifconfig
<altf2o> i'd imagine it's not much more difficult than, "unrar file.rar"
<Polygon89> logan, if you install unrar, you should be able to extract rar files using GUI programs like fileroller or ark or whatever
<AirBender> and make sure that your atheros interfaces aren't listed there
<jessica> Jordan_U: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<DPic> it isn't
<pqnet> dinoerata if you are interested in increment responsivity from the app you are running you can try a pre-emptive kernel, although it's prone to issues
<AirBender> wifi0 and ath0 ?
<AirBender> ok
<HeXiLeD> is there a way to run xchat in text mode with ubuntu ? ( irssi doesnt have the scripts that  i need  to use )
<pqnet> dinoerata and applications crashes more than with a normal kernel
<NotSure> i use gnome, how can I make wallpapers change at random?
<AirBender> DPic, try doing it with sudo
<Jordan_U> jessica, That isn't supported fully by the bcm43xx drivers yet
<DARKGuy> HeXiLeD, unless you compile it yourself, don't think so
<HeXiLeD> DARKGuy: yes so it seems
<Polygon89> NotSure, its not a feature in gnome so your gonna have to find some external program ....
<Jordan_U> jessica, " 	Unstable (transmission power issues, work in progress) " from http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices
<DARKGuy> HeXiLeD, there's no "xchat-text" command in the normal apt-get xchat thing
<DPic> AirBender, still no dice
<AirBender> uhmm
<HeXiLeD> DARKGuy: ya :(
<Jordan_U> jessica, You probably need to use ndiswrapper :(
<NotSure> Polygon89, any ideas where I may find such a program?
<jessica> Jordan_U: dammit
<AirBender> jordan_U, but in feisty it works
<Polygon89> NotSure, let me consult the google gods
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, irssi
<NotSure> Polygon89, or maybe you know where (in what file) there is a setting for the wallpaper so I could write a script?
<pqnet> dinoerata a general suggestion is to keep memory usage under RAM size
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, scrolled up, nvm :)
<AirBender> DPic, try typing: sudo rmmod ath_pci
<pqnet> dinoerata you should avoid using desktop-effects as well
<Dr_willis> NotSure,  thers commands that set the wall paper. proberly a dozen of them. :) which one to use - depends on your window manager/desktop
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, lol, it's ok :)
<NotSure> Dr_willis, I use gnome
<Polygon89> NotSure, here is a link with some different programs and hacks to get random wallpapers in gnome
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, so yeah, o.o do you know what do I have to do to avoid xinit/startx/X to ask for root privileges? (or to run gdm on the 2nd display and log in with another user then :/ )
<Dr_willis> i wonder if  esetroot works for gnome
<Polygon89> NotSure, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/01/random-wallpaper-in-gnome/
<NotSure> Polygon89, thanks
<Polygon89> NotSure, it also says in that article that the file is  .gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<AirBender> DPic, have you tried it after rmmod?
<pqnet> dinoerata if you are used to all those crappy software in windows that keep memory usage low, they usually give more damage than what they help
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, though, that would require VNC to load along with X so I can connect to it through the main display and login xD
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Looking into is X ( at a certain level at least ) is supposed to run as root, so there must be some setuid somewhere ( xinit? ) between startx and actually starting X :)
<DPic> AirBender it doesn't say FATAL: Module wlan_scan_sta is in use. now but it still says FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<AirBender> DPic, I think the problem is with network manager
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, xinit and startx should not ask for root privileges, only X started manually should
<DPic> AirBender, what should i do then?
<george__> wlanconfig athX destroy.  ...or something like that
<pqnet> dinoerata has gone away faster than he wanted his computer to be...
<AirBender> DPic, I think it's better to shutdown network manager first, but you probably are connected with it
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, I can start x with xinit and startx as 'me' on my machine at least ( and I am pretty sure that is how it should be )
<DPic> AirBender, yeah i am but i can switch to another comp
<AirBender> DPic, try setting networkmanager to shutdown wireless(right button click on the icon)
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> that would be great
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, that's what it puzzles me! I can startx and xinit on my own :0 display too, the problem is when I try to run it on a different display, thus why I'm opting to run xinit as sudo and let it run GDM so I can log in as my normal user
<AirBender> but do it quickly
<AirBender> :D
<flush> anyone using ipcop
<kitche> DARKGuy: are you setting DISPLAY? or are you still trying to use :0 but on another monitor/screen?
<DPic> AirBender, i already had it shutdown wireless
<AirBender> ok, now go to Administration --> network  and make sure that the wireless adapter isn't activated
<Jordan_U> kitche, He is trying to start X on another monitor connected to another graphics card
<AirBender> DPic, and then try again the script
<AirBender> and then tell me what happens
<jessica> ndiswrapper doesnt work :(
<jessica> guess im going back to xp
<jessica> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AirBender> jessica don't even name it!!
<DPic> yeah it isn't disabled and it still doesn't work
<DPic> it isn't enabled*
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> so, can you move to another computer?
<Negra> what is the rythm box app for in ubuntu?
<pavon> hi, where could I get documentation describing the X-windows initialization process?
<Jordan_U> jessica, :( There may be a way to get it to work, but it probably won't be easy
<jessica> AirBender: how
<DPic> AirBender, yeah brb
<AirBender> ok
<yngone> how do u get ur disk space info
<yngone> how do u get ur disk space info
<yngone> sry for double
<jessica> Jordan_U: how can I do it
<Jordan_U> jessica, In fact there most likely is a way, but I share your distain for ndiswrapper
<jessica> Jordan_U: this sucks, I just want it to work
<DARKGuy> kitche, uh, I try "xinit -- -conf /home/user/myconfig.xorg :1" should I set "DISPLAY=:1" too? but wouldn't that affect my other apps (or future) running on :0 ?
<AirBender> jessica, are you using Ubuntu Gutsy?
<yngone> how do u get ur disk space info
<LiberCogito> jessica what wifi card?
<Jordan_U> jessica, There is a guide on wiki.ubuntu.com that might do it...
<DPic> AirBender, alright
<jessica> AirBender: gusty is not out yet is there
<DARKGuy> yngone, dude, calm down a bit :/... the screen is long enough :P and you can get it typing "du -h" in a terminal
<yngone> ty
<jessica> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02
<jessica> thats my wifi card
<jessica> Jordan_U: whats the guide
<DARKGuy> yngone, you're welcome
<DPic> AirBender i just disabled networkign and it still doesn't work
<AirBender> jessica, Gutsy isn't officially there, but you can use, but i don't recommend it to Broadcom Users
<yngone> DARKGuy,   wasnt what i meant
<AirBender> DPic, oj
<AirBender> ok
<AlinuxOS> hello all, is it possible to convert WMV format to > MP3 in Ubuntu ?
<yngone> DARKGuy,   i wanna see the space left on my partitions
<Jordan_U> jessica, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<jessica> AirBender: will they fix Broadcom in gusty?
<AirBender> let's do something
<heartsblood> what is the difference between beryl and compiz?
<LiberCogito> jessica: Oh.  I'm sorry.  Broadcom and linux = hell.  I have a broadcom chip too, but I can't get it to work, so I use a netgear USB adapter i had lying around.
<jessica> LiberCogito: broadcom sucks
<Jordan_U> jessica, Your card won't be supported until http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices says it is
<AirBender> jessica, They're working, but right now, it works better in feisty (some days agio I made a 4318 work in Feisty
<DARKGuy> yngone, that tells it to you in a terminal window
<AirBender> DPic, restart your computer in recovery mode
<DPic> ok
<LiberCogito> jessica:  The bcm43xx project is nice and all, but...  11MBps max SUCKS.  Just grab either a usb or pc card adapter that works out of the box.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, kitche: any clue?
<HHP2K> uhh guys.. what does it mean when ubuntu starts up and it says "Failed to initialize HAL!"
<HHP2K> I'm guessing that's a bad thing.
<Jordan_U> jessica, It's not really something that Ubuntu can "fix" , broadcom refuses to document their hardware so the people who make the bcm43xx drivers have to reverse-engineer everything
<yngone> <DARKGuy>  pastes a bunch of dir sizes
<jessica> Jordan_U: then I will never buy another acer
<DARKGuy> yngone, oh, sorry XD! my bad! it's df -h
<Polygon89> HHP2K, yeah that sounds bad :D
<AirBender> jessica, that's a good choice, buy an IBM Thinkpad instead ;)
<LiberCogito> Jessica:  Or you could just crack open the notebook and replace the wifi card with another one.
<DARKGuy> lmao
<jessica> Jordan_U: I used that guide and did everything correctly, it just didnt work
<Jordan_U> jessica, It's more important to never buy another broadcom card, or better, buy a computer with Ubuntu ( or another distro ) pre-installed
<jessica> LiberCogito: really? I do have a spare wifi card
<jessica> Jordan_U: my boyfriends toshiba satellite is pretty good with it
<pbt1> can someone tell me when the new version of ubuntu will be released?
<HHP2K> Any help? I don't want something to happen :(
<dibbi> hmm
<Polygon89> pbt1, in october sometime
<acoustyk> is gutsy stable?
<LiberCogito> jessica: as long as what you have is the same type of hardware as what's in there, it shouldn't be a problem.
<AirBender> not by definition
<dibbi> why can't i connect to irc.ircnet.is with gaim, anyone? :)
<Polygon89> acoustyk, i am using it atm and its pretty stable.... im getting random messages that some random program crashed (opera plugin wrapper crashed when im not running opera??) but it seems fine
<pbt1> ah, "sometime..." my wife's laptop is spazzing out, really needs a reinstall. but I dont' want to do that 4 days before a new release. blarg.
<AirBender> but depengins on the setup, it's running very well right now
<LiberCogito> jessica the wifi wlan card is usually just under the plastic panel over the keyboard.  just pry that up, switch cards, and ta-da.
<Jordan_U> jessica, Dell, system76 and some others sell computers with Ubuntu pre-installed ( and hence with hardware supported completely in Linux )
<Polygon89> HHP2K, did it give any error?
<jessica> LiberCogito: arg, how am I supost to know if the hardware is the same? if it fits in the slot?
<LiberCogito> jessica: pretty much :)
<yngone> ok ty  , now do u know how to encrypt /swap and / partitions with truecrypt
<yngone> ?
<acoustyk> polygon89 how is the NTFS read/writing working?
<jessica> LiberCogito Ill be back soon to let you guys know if it worked
<jessica> cya
<dibbi> thanks anyways :/
<LiberCogito> try not to break anything! :)
<AirBender> DPic, how is it coing?
<AirBender> going
<Polygon89> acoustyk, with ntfs-3g it works pretty much perfectly.... havent had a problem with it... just if windows crashes you gotta reboot windows / shut it down properly before ntfs-3g will mount it (saftey feature...doesnt want to screw up the FS)
<HHP2K> Polygon89: Nope, everything seems okay..
<acoustyk> ok
<Draggin> Good morning! Would anyone be able to tell me exactly what this error message means and how I would go about trying to fix it? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<acoustyk> thanks
<Polygon89> HHP2K, when did it give you an error? was it like a libnotify popup?
<HHP2K> Polygon89: I just go through reconfiguring the xserver, because when I reboot the xorg config file somehow confused the busID of my AGP card. :\
<Jordan_U> Gahhh, just when jessica leaves :(
<HHP2K> Polygon89: When it boot, it gave me a little popup, so yeah.
<jrib> Draggin: what are you trying to install?
<Polygon89> HHP2K, hmm maybe hal didnt like the fact that you changed the bus id
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, kitche: any clue?
<HHP2K> Polygon89: What exactly is HAL?
<Draggin> jrib - a package called KGuitar
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, No :(
<DPic> AirBender, ok now what?
<Draggin> HHP2K - Hardware Abstraction Layer
<AirBender> now try to do the last step
<Polygon89> HHP2K, it stands for hardware abstraction layer....http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<AirBender> (execute the scripts)
<AirBender> well, first put down the interfaces
<HHP2K> Draggin, Polygon89: oh, that does sound bad.
<Draggin> jrib - and a sentient computer in 2001 :)
<Jordan_U> Can somebody who is going to be in this channel a while do something for me ?
<HHP2K> I think I'll restart the machine once more and see what happens.
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I should be here for the next hour, what do you need ?
<jrib> Draggin: you are using apt to install from the repos?
<Draggin> jrib - no - it's not listed... I downloaded the package, unzipped it and tried running ./configure
<br24> can anyone help with synergy?
<dymaxion> i'm trying to get gnome to work correctly on a fresh ubuntu install
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, oh well... thanks anyways :D
<LiberCogito> dymaxion: whats wrong with it?
<_vector_> anyone have experience with lvm in ubunti with partitions larger than 2TB?
<dymaxion> just built a new file server, integrated video
<DPic> AirBender it's telling me the directory doesn't exist
<dymaxion> but when gnome starts my monitor clicks off
<Jordan_U> Pelo, When / if Jessica comes back tell her that someone was able to get the same card as her ( bcm4318 ) working with the ndiswrapper guide she used but with these drivers http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/wireless/WL-100g-03/Driverv3100640.zip
<br24> can anyone help with synergy?
<dymaxion> like it doesn't have the right driver or something
<jrib> !info kguitar | Draggin
<ubotu> draggin: kguitar: an efficient and easy-to-use environment for a guitarist. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<AirBender> DPic, now you are probably out of your home directory
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  copied and waiting to paste
<Jordan_U> Pelo, I'm looking at the testimonial @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<DPic> i'm typing cd /home/danny/.madwifi-0.9.3.2
<AirBender> you are probably on /
<jrib> Draggin: have you enabled universe?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, oh well! looks like it's an X problem: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-bugs-dist@lists.debian.org/msg397232.html
<LiberCogito> dymaxion: did video work with the livecd?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, in fact, a bug itself
<DARKGuy> heh
<Jordan_U> Pelo, And ping me in a private message if you can also
<AirBender> so using ls and cd surf to the folder
<dymaxion> i haen't tried the live CD -- i forgot to mention i'm installing ubuntu server
<DPic> AirBender i got it-- i just needed an "/" before "home"
<AirBender> or just type: cd /home/DPic/.madwifi<TAB_KEY>
<Draggin> Hmmm... jrib, okay, thanks... Mind explaining something else to me then, please?  I thought the Add/Remove app was a visual interface to apt-get, not so? I can't find it in there.  And about the universe thing - I really wouldn't know... Where do I do that and what does it mean?
<br24> can anyone help with synergy?
<AirBender> ok
<dymaxion> everything worked fine in command line, but once i installed gnome and reboot i'm stuck
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  will do
<HHP2K> Polygon89: It restart successfully without the popup, so I think I'm okay. :)
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Thanks
<Polygon89> HHP2K, yeah :D
<DPic> airender it still says FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<br24> hey Polygon89
<DPic> AirBender*
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  are you sure on the nick spelling ?
<AirBender> DPic, uhmm
<_vector_> I have a 3TB raid device under lvm and on reboot it only shows 746.13 GB (1TB) but was fine before reboot.
<HHP2K> Polygon89: Thanks for your help :)
<dymaxion> this is my first time using ubuntu, or linux for that matter, but i'm far from computer illiterate
<Jordan_U> Pelo, it's "jessica", just copied and pasted
<AirBender> DPic, have you tried rmmod athpci ?
<Cleric> just ran a live cd i burned and keep getting 'Error reading CD' message, can't get it to work, any idea why or how to fix it?
<_vector_> ne1?
<Polygon89> HHP2K, yep :D
<AirBender> sorry
<AirBender> DPic, rmmod ath_pci
<dymaxion> perhaps i should reformat with a ubuntu desktop install? would that work better?
<HHP2K> Cleric: Your optical drive or the CD may be damaged
<jrib> Draggin: yes, you should be able to use add/remove once you enable universe in system -> admin -> software sources
<zhanx> trying to repartion a hd that has ntfs on it. but gparted cant find the mount point and keeps it locked
<DPic> AirBender, still doesn't work
<jrib> !universe > Draggin (read the private message from ubotu)
<Cleric> HHP2K: how can i find out which it is?
<AirBender> DPic, that's quite strange, I'm getting without ideas...
<AirBender> DPic, try to uninstall madwifi-tools package
<Jumbalia> Ok, I have a wireless USB adapter.  When I use the package manager, it disconnects me from the internet about 15-90 seconds after a download starts.  I can download files normally and use the internet fine.  It does this with all adapters.  Any ideas?
<AirBender> apt-get remove madwifi-tools
<Pelo> zhanx, try with the live cd
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, kitche: I FIXED IT!!! chmod u+s /usr/bin/X11R6/Xorg fixes it :D
<zhanx> k
<Draggin> jrib - thanks - Universe was already enabled then... just did an apt-get for kguitar and everything worked fine, except... Where do I find my app now that it is installed? It doesn't seem to be on the menu...
<HHP2K> Cleric: Check both, if the disc is scratched/damaged, replace/rebuff it
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, kitche: Now can run X happily as my own user. Now how do I make it run VNC automatically? what package do I install and put in a custom .xinitrc ?
<HHP2K> Cleric: To check the optical drive, insert a host of CDs and see if they end up doing what they're supposed to do
<zhanx> pelo hopeing to get it done beofre that as i am putting a large hd in my laptp[
<jrib> Draggin: no idea... are you using kde or gnome?
<Draggin> jrib - gnome
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, VNC is installed by default
<Cleric> HHP2K: hmm ok dont have CDs to hand unfortunately, live CD is in perfect condition though - memorex too?
<jrib> Draggin: try 'killall gnome-panel'
<Pelo> zhanx,  the live cd doesn'T regard any partition as mounted or in use, so it might allow you to repartiton the hdd will fewer issues
<rabbitwee1> hi. I downloaded and installed the debian menu from the synaptic package manager now I have no idea where it is. when I try and run the file name it tells me it can't find it, yet it has installed.
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, I see, how do I set it up then?
<DPic> AirBender, still no luch
<DPic> luck*
<Draggin> jrib - what does that do? Doesn't sound good :)
<HHP2K> if the live CD is in perfect condition, it may be the drive, but at the same time, it could be something else wrong with the system
<jrib> Draggin: just reloads the menu
<HHP2K> Cleric: Is the system new, and do you have any other drives lying around you can pop in there?
<Pelo> rabbitwee1,  debian menu are just extra menu in your regular applications menu
<Draggin> jrib, cool... Let me try
<AirBender> DPic, I'm getting tired, let's think the first script isn't necessary, try the second
<rabbitwee1> it's not there though
<DPic> AirBender i got it!
<DPic> thank you  google
<HHP2K> Cleric: If the CD works on another drive, it's more conclusive evidence that your original drive is broken.
<AirBender> hahaha
<DPic> i had to run rmmod ath_rate_sample
<rabbitwee1> I downloaded it but the debian menu is not in my applications menu. I restarted as well.
<navets> LiberCogito: hey this is jessica on my boyfriends laptop
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, System -> Preferences -> Remote Desktop is the easiest way, set it to use a password ( obviously asking won't work :)
<AirBender> ahh, that's good
<AirBender> didn't know
<DPic> teamwork ;)
<Cleric> system is not new but have had software issues on it before, not since linux though. no spare external drives about?
<navets> LiberCogito: turns out the other wifi card is broadcom
<AirBender> Yeaahh!
<DPic> alright what's the next script?
<AirBender> DPic, That's what Community is all about
<AirBender> ok
<HHP2K> Cleric: Have you received the same error message in succession over a number of tries?
<AirBender> the next is: ./find-madwifi-modules.sh $(uname -r)
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, But to do that you will have to cheat and create another user and have the other monitor log in as that ( but you are cheating with vnc anyway :)
<swarm> possible to use wget to get a file off a few server using user/pass?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Then just "vncviewer localhost"
<alecwh> When can we start ordering live cds from ubuntu.com for 7.10?
<tech-mike_> sup peeps, need some help with samba ... i think
<Draggin> jrib - still nothing there... I found the program in /usr/bin though, and if I run 'kguitar' it seems to work, but it gives a bunch of error messages before it appears...
<HHP2K> alecwh: Pretty sure once it's released
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, I see, so I create another user, set remote desktop with that user, then logout and make that X login as the other user?
<jrib> swarm: yes, man page has details
<DPic> uname?
<Cleric> HHP2K: yes many times, have tried rebooting but still persists
<HHP2K> alecwh: I know, I can't wait to get my hands on it either :P
<DPic> my name?
<AirBender> DPic, and you have to agree with removing the old modules
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Yup
<AirBender> DPic, type just the same
<AirBender> uname -r is a command
<rabbitwee1> can anyone help me find where the debian menu is? it's not under apps.
<Fezzler> Wonder if I can hook my Apple Newton MessagePad to Ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, can't I just start the VNC server and set it the :1 display as parameter or something ?
<AirBender> we type it inside the $(   ) to use its output as a parameter for the script
<alecwh> HHP2K: Do you know how many we can order? I want to start distributing them throughout SLC Utah.
<tech-mike_> when i open smb://mshome i get a "couldnt display all of the contents"
<DPic> alright all set
<AirBender> ok
<Pelo> swarm,   man wget  there is an option for it
<swarm> yeah -r
<swarm> strange though, my password was a !9 in it
* Pelo is a bit slow he had to check the manpage first 
<AirBender> DPic, it's time of the truth
<swarm> and when i type my pwd, it shows the 9th thing i ever typed
<HHP2K> Cleric: Due to previous experience I'm inclined to say that the optical drive is malfunctioning. You're advised to find other CDs and test the functionality of the drive through them. If that's impossible atm or in the future, I'd recommend trying other activities with the machine to see if other errors of the same fashion appear. Overall, I'd consider replacing the drive, but not until you're sure.
<swarm> just like !9 shows it normally
<DPic> AirBender restart?
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Yes, that would be why creating another user is cheating :)
<AirBender> DPic, go up one directory
<phpwne1> how do i fix x server?
<DPic> Ok
<AirBender> and now we will install the driver
<Pelo> swarm,  try with single quotes
<phpwne1> whats the reconfigure command
<jrib> Draggin: probably just because it is a kde app.  You should report a bug on the missing icon at bugs.ubuntu.com
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, I think I get the drift... lemme try! ^_^
<swarm> k
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, Anyway, I'm gone for a while
<Pelo> phpwne1,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DPic> AirBender ok
<DARKGuy> Jordan_U, okay, thanks a LOT :D !!
<AirBender> DPic, once in the madwifixxx directory, type: make
<Jordan_U> DARKGuy, np :)
<AirBender> and ir will probably fail because of lack of something
<Cleric> HHP2K: thanks for your help
<Draggin> jrib - thanks - how (and where) do I post long chunks of info to ask someone about again?  Would appreciate it if I could just show you the specific error messages
<AirBender> it
<jrib> !paste | Draggin
<ubotu> Draggin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HHP2K> Cleric: No problem mate :)
<AirBender> DPic, how is it going' is it compiling the driver?
<DPic> AirBwender, yeah it did
<AirBender> yeaahh!!
<AirBender> now
<DPic> no i mean yeah it failed
<AirBender> type make install
<AirBender> ahh
<AirBender> :(
<AirBender> hahaha
<DPic> lol
<Shrimpy_> hey guys, i have a hardware question: i used to boot ubuntu on an old pc. well i went to change my ram and turns out it was the wrong kind. but now whenever i boot the computer i get no reponse from the video card. as in the screen tells me to check the cabel
<AirBender> DPic, now starts the hard part, read the error and gess about it
<swarm> hmmm
<Pelo> Shrimpy_, check to make sure that the video card is properly slotted in ,   take it out and put it back
<altf2o> Shrimpy_: so you literally see a message saying, "Check the cable"? Or a black screen?
<DPic> AirBender, huh?
<Jumbalia> how do I remove kernel xxx.16-generic
<swarm> wget keeps freezing at: ==> PASV ...
<AirBender> DPic, what kind of error did you see?
<DPic> I got one Error 1 and two Error 2s
* altf2o what Pelo said, that's something that's driven me nuts for an hour before.
<AirBender> ok
<Shrimpy_> altf20: the screeen says: check cable. monitor working OK
<AirBender> but just before the end the erorr is written
<Shrimpy_> Pelo: i think that was one of the first things i tried
<Draggin> Aaaargh!! Why can't I copy my error message to PasteBin??
<phpwne1> how can i disable the login screen?
<swarm> i need to DL a file off a FTP with progress (its a 20gb backup file)
<Pelo> altf2o,  I once took a comp to a shop because it stoped working , on the way over I heard a "klunk" in the box ( I was walking over )  decided to head back to the office instead,  and it worked,  I deduced all the comp needed was  a bit of fresh air
<tonyyarusso> Draggin: from a terminal?  try ctrl-shift-c
<swarm> any idea the best way to do that?
<DPic> make[3] : *** [/home/danny/.madwifi-0.9.3.2/ath_hal/uudecode]  Error 1
<phpwne1> swarm use wget
<phpwne1> least overhead
<IndyGunFreak> yup, wget
<AirBender> mmm
<swarm> trying
<Draggin> tonyyarusso - no, in Firefox - says I'm trying to spam it... And my javascript is switched on...
<swarm> but its freezing or something
<DPic> make[3] : *** [/home/danny/.madwifi-0.9.3.2/ath_hal/]  Error 2
<tonyyarusso> Draggin: aaah.  Wait a bit, sacrifice a goat, try again.
<Anthology> hi, can someone point me in the right direction to getting a program to recieve/interpret my Garmin Forerunner 301?
<DPic> make[2] : *** [/home/danny/.madwifi-0.9.3.2/ath_hal/]  Error 2*
<Draggin> tonyyarusso - hahaha... Ummmm... What?!
<swarm> wget ftp://myusername:'mypasswd'@mydomain.com/my20gbfile.tar
<JEFFmasterFlex> tonyyarusso:  i thought it was chickens for pastebin?
<AirBender> DPic, I'm almost sure that the problem is that you haven't installed the kernel source and build essential packages (ok, my mistake, i forgot to tell you to install it)
<tonyyarusso> Draggin: seriously, it's just finicky.
<Pelo> Anthology,  wath is a garmin forerunner 301 ?
<tonyyarusso> JEFFmasterFlex: could be - I'll have to check the docs
<tonyyarusso> JEFFmasterFlex: Goat might have been for repositories being down perhaps?
<Draggin> tonyyarusso - okay... Guess I'll just have to try again then...
<DPic> AirBender alright so what do i need to do for that?
<AirBender> DPic, so, you will have to restart, connect to the internet and get the packages by synaptic
<adamkili> i have a laptop who's screen went really dim and barely readable. I replaced the backlight inverter, but when i powered on, the backlight worked for about 30 seconds, flickered and died. What could be the problem?
<swarm> http://pastebin.com/m1ef82fbd
<Pelo> swarm,  then it is possible that the single quotes don'T work,  try regular quotes maybe ?
<swarm> sticks like that forever
<swarm> ok
<Draggin> Okay seriously... that's quite annoying... It simply won't let me...
<swarm> ?
<swarm> it doesn't deny passwd?
<DPic> how do i restart from here?
<adamkili> P.S: my connection is working now, so you can respond
<AirBender> DPic, there's no problem now with network manager, because we already uninstalled the madwifi modules
<Pelo> swarm,  nvm I got confused
<jrib> Draggin: use pastebin.ca
<AirBender> just type init 5
<Shrimpy_> Pelo, it seems it does not load the bios. well it does not show
<swarm> if i use double, it doesnt work
<swarm> single works
<Anthology> Pelo: it is a GPS and heartrate monitor for training and stuff
<Anthology> Pelo: i use it for my cycling
<tech-mike_> anybody know why when i try accessing smb://mshome i get a "couldnt display all contents" msg
<AirBender> this is not a restart, but you will go to runlevel 5 and start the services needes to connect as well ad the graphic environment
<yngone> any encrypted there harddisk with truecrypt
<Draggin> jrib - is that the full URL?
<yngone> any1*
<jrib> Draggin: http://pastebin.ca/
<Pelo> Anthology, go in synaptic and do a search for relevant keywords and also try  searching the model in the forum maybe there is something ,  if that fails you can probably try to run the windows prog with wine
<tonyyarusso> Anthology: I'm not sure about the Forerunner, but my eTrex works with some stuff in the repos.  Just search for Garmin.
<Draggin> jrib... There's nothing there... Blank page...
<Anthology> ok, thanks
* Pelo is amazed, computer geeks with heart monitors for running 
<swarm> no ideas?
<Pelo> swarm,  google,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<jrib> Draggin: strange... http://rafb.net/paste/
<tonyyarusso> Pelo: Hey, the Edge is pretty geeky...
<swarm> i have been using both
<swarm> or i wouldn't be this far
<swarm> this seems to be an issue with wget or something
<swarm> does scp show progress?
<DPic> AirBender alright what do i do now?
<AirBender> DPic, ok, now go into the Synaptic package manager
<Pelo> swarm,  some ftp server like passive mode and such,  maybe someting in wget lets you play with that
<Pelo> AirBender,  menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<Pelo> AirBender, nvm I'M getting confused again
<Draggin> jrib - thanks, finally :) Here's the error it gave me: http://rafb.net/p/wHXID236.nln.html
<AirBender> Pelo, didn't understand what did you mean
<DPic> AirBender ok
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> Pelo, ok
<meuradio> I'm on an emergency shell, I need help mounting a scsi external usb drive
<rabbitwee1> hello. In menu edit when I check a box to display a menu, nothing happens, and the box then unticks itself. does anyone know what this is caused by?
<jrib> Draggin: don't know... does the app still work?
<Pelo> meuradio,   sudo mount /dev/whatever /mountpoint
<Draggin> jrib - it seems to start up, but I haven't tried really doing anything yet
<AirBender> DPic, ok now search for the linux-source package and mark it for install (but hold on)
<yngone> anyone got truecrypt running?
<navets> where can i get help with c shell
<peter_> can anyone help me with bluetooth on fiesty ?
<DPic> AirBender Ok
<meuradio> Pelo: do I have to create the mountpoint before? when I tried "mount sdb" the reply I got was "can't find sbd in fstab of mtab"
<adamkili> i have a laptop who's screen went really dim and barely readable. I replaced the backlight inverter, but when i powered on, the backlight worked for about 30 seconds, flickered and died. What could be the problem? The CCFL tube? (i have a working IRC connection now)
<Draggin> jrib - there doesn't seem to be any sound though... Think the error might have something to do with that?
<jrib> Draggin: maybe
<yngone> anyone got truecrypt running?
<linuxbomb> adamkili, the ccfl are bad
<Pelo> meuradio,   you need to mount a specific partition  (sdb1)  , and yes you need to creat a mount point   sudo mkdir /media/usb    for exemple
<AirBender> DPic, now search linux-headers-generic
<linuxbomb> adamkili, they arent that easy to replace
<peter_> can anyone help me with bluetooth on fiesty ?
<Pelo> meuradio, what is the FS of that usb drive ? ntfs will cause you problems you won'T be able to write to it
<DPic> AirBender already isntalled
<andin> ann'
<Pelo> peter_,   you need to ask specific questions
<AirBender> I thought that, just making sure
<meuradio> Pelo: I know, it took me 2 days to manage to format it to fat32
<DPic> Ok
<peter_> well i'm trying to pair my BT devices and it doesnt seem to work
<meuradio> it was ntfs before
<AirBender> DPic, now search build-essential (not sure if you will need, but is better to make sure)
<Mandos> Hello.
<Pelo> meuradio,   sudo mount -f vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<peter_> i've installed the necessary packages
<Pelo> !hi | Mandos
<ubotu> Mandos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AirBender> DPic, and finally automake and autoconf
<meuradio> since I'm on a recovery shell I'm already logged in as root, that should mean I don't need to add "sudo" to the commands?
<ubuntu_> Hi there!  It is possible to import all my configurations and e-mail from thunderbird for windows to the Ubuntu one?
<Mandos> I've installed Ubuntu on a relatively old machine on a WD 6.4GB hard drive.
<AirBender> I'm not quite sure if the automake package exists lols
<Mandos> BUt I can't boot it.
<Mandos> It has a kernel panic at the very beginning.
<Pelo> peter_,  try looking up your model in the forum for instructions  www.ubuntuforums.org
<DPic> AirBender a lot of things will be installed for build-essential
<lokilistens> okay, i'm booted in a live cd right now.  after gutsy asked me to install the restricted ati driver, i have no picture at all on start up into gutsy
<peter_> ok will do ,thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-160-182-28.columbus.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Amaranth
<AirBender> yeah, I know
<Draggin> jrib - thanks for the help though - at least I got the app running, which is more than I had before :)
<DM|> Anyone know how to set resolution by terminal ?
<adamkili> linuxbomb: thanks I wanted someone else's opinion before I bought a new CCFL.
<Mandos> Do I need to recompile the kernel or something?
<Pelo> Mandos,  you'll have to install again ,  and  xubuntu might be a better version for an old computer  get the alternate install cd
<DPic> AirBender, that it?
<Mandos> I have reinstalled thrice.
<linuxbomb> adamkili, if you havent replaced one of those before good luck
<jrib> Draggin: try 'aoss kguitar' maybe
<Pelo> Mandos,  maybe someone else has advice
<Gaming1> I installed thunderbird, what's its default folder?
<Mandos> It's a 500Mhz machine with 256MB ram or sog.methin
<AirBender> yeaps, I think that's it (If my memory is right)
<Draggin> jrib - aoss?
<Pelo> Gaming1, possibly in the ~/.mozilla
<Mandos> I've looked on the internet, and the kernel panic comes from numerous possible sources.
<DPic> AirBender- it's telling me to insert my gutsy beta CD
<lemur> omg omg omg 12 days!
<jrib> Draggin: in alsa-oss package
<kbrosnan> Gaming1: should be ~/.thunderbird
<meuradio> Pelo: "cannot create directory /media/usb: read-only file system"
<linuxbomb> DM|, vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Pelo gives lemur  his houtly little blue pill 
<AirBender> DPic, it's better to get the latest versions from the internet
<Draggin> jrib - sorry... Not following you now
<ubuntu_> Hi there!  It is possible to import all my configurations and e-mail from thunderbird for windows to the Ubuntu one?
<Kailash> hi.. need help for mod_rewrite rule
<lemur> I used to love thunderbird for all my e-mail needs, but it got replaced by evolution simply because it's the gnome default
<Pelo> meuradio,  sudo mkdir ....
<DPic> It won't let me continue without inserting the CD
<AirBender> so, in order to do that it's better to remove the CD-repository
<jrib> Draggin: 'aoss' is a command
<DM|> linuxbomb im running gutsy, something broke with a update, just trying to get a temporary work around till its fixed
<heatxsink_> anyone in here use tomcat on ubuntu?
<DPic> AirBender, how?
<Mandos> Alright, I'll assume that this is the wrong forum for this?
<Draggin> jrib, ah, so I need to execute 'aoss kguitar' ?
<DM|> linuxbomb thats why i need a command line to change my resolution
<AirBender> DPic, in a terminal type: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gaming1> I was thinking of switching from Evolution to Thunderbird, but I can't seem to locate the thunderbird directory
<jrib> Draggin: try
<meuradio> ubuntu_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=464584
<Pelo> Gaming1,   locate thunderbird
<ubuntu_> txs
<Tene|AFK> Hey... quick question...
<jrib> !fixres > Draggin (read the private message from ubotu)
<meuradio> Pelo: "bash: sudo: command not found
<Draggin> jrib - seems I need to install it first...
<Tene|AFK> How well does Vista get along with grub?
<Pelo> Tene|AFK,  tehre is no such think
<Kailash> I need the mod_rewrite rule to stop browsing the URL likre http://domain.com/abc.php?http://domain.com/t.txt?
<jrib> !fixres > DM| (read the private message from ubotu)
<adamkili> linuxbomb: thanks I'll check if I can get to the one in it now before I buy a new one.
<meuradio> I am logged as root in an recovery shell with the local hard disk mounted as read only
<s2a> is it possible to transmit dial-up from one comp to another with two wireless cards (no routers)?
<Draggin> jrib - hey? What does the screenres have to do with it?
<c3LT1cFr05t> could someone recommend a good irc site that has an open sourcs crowd only for windows?
<Pelo> meuradio,  that makes very little sense,  what are you running atm,  the ubuntu recovery mode , from your install ?
<jrib> Draggin: ignore ubotu, you want alsa-oss
<AirBender> Dpic, and then insert a # symbol at the beggining of the line that specifies the gutsy CD
<Mandos> OK, bye.
<linuxbomb> DM|, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pelo> c3LT1cFr05t, ask in ##windows
<DM|> jrib i have done that, the problem is... the screen res defaults back to 640xXXx when the x server restarts, shut down, and totally ignores xorg.conf info
<meuradio> yes, kubuntu 7.10 install on a laptop that I have here by my side
<DM|> linuxbomb that makes things worse
<Tenebrys> Like, do I have to do a Pissy Pissy Dance in order to be able to get grub to be able to load Windows Vista?
<jif> Tenebrys: you should be fine as long as you install vista first, then linux.
<D4N`> hi
<Tenebrys> Ahhhh.
<Tenebrys> Well...
<Pelo> meuradio, I'm lost then
<c3LT1cFr05t> pelo: odale compa muchisimas gracias
<meuradio> I get into recovery shell because at boot I get a "error 29 disk write error"
<Tenebrys> Looking at info here...
<Pelo> meuradio, I don't mean taht I don'T know the kubuntu dcommand but   sudo should work on any linux box anyway
<linuxbomb> DM|, thats too bad why dont you edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the resolutions you dont want
<DPic> AirBender they are all installed but make still doesn't work
<DM|> linuxbomb done that too, its like gutsy is ignoring Xorg
<Pelo> meuradio,  I think you need to recover your hdd before you can mount to it ,  not sure how you do that ,  run fsck maybe
<meuradio> Pelo: being in the recovery shell I am listed as root@dell-laptop, therefore I shouldn't need sudo as I am alerady root
<Tenebrys> In the event that the Ubuntu installer doesn't pick up on the presence of Vista and update grub accordingly, how much grub acrobatics do I have to do to add Vista to it?
<Kailash> any Linux professional here?
<Kailash> I need help to write rewrite rule
<meuradio> Pelo: fsck hangs with error 8, saying that maybe the disk is a zerolenght partition (which is obviously not)
<Tenebrys> (I've dealt with grub a lot before, Ubuntu on this system likes to tear up boot.1st and remove my WinXP entry every time it downloads an update.)
<Pelo> meuradio,   yeah , you are correct,  no sudo , but then that means you need to fix your hdd before proceeding,  try with the llive cd
<IndyLucian> how do i uninstall applications when I installed using 'make install'?
<yngone> how do i unmount
<yngone> /dev/hda3             73901376   5386276  64761112   8% /   < --- how do i unmount
<D4N`> unsure
<DM|> linuxbomb but the good thing is nvidia-settings can change my resolution.. 3rd party stuff working better than ubuntu, first time for everything i guess
<AirBender> DPic, have you installed all the stuff and still doesn't work?
<DPic> AirBender, yeah
<meuradio> Pelo: I didn't seem to be able to find the local disk from the live cd
<c3LT1cFr05t> i discovered a little trick for ubuntu, the colorzilla ext is unavailable for linux.But if you go to...
<AirBender> Dpic, that's too bad...
<Draggin> jrib - no... still nothing... Still says 'TSE3: Alsa: Received invalid input type ' in the command line as soon as I try playback
<yngone> /dev/hda3             73901376   5386276  64761112   8% /   < --- how do i unmount
<c3LT1cFr05t> your desktop and rgt clk
<meuradio> I'm starting it up again now, to check if I was doing something wrong
<Pelo> IndyLucian,   do the whole proceedure agian with the source ( .configure  make ) but at the end run   sudo make uninstall , or sudo make remove,  I forget which
<AirBender> DPic, try typing: sudo make clean before
<IndyLucian> k, thnx
<jrib> Draggin: don't know then
<Pelo> meuradio, I think I understand the prob but it's over my head, sorry , maybe the ppl in ##linux can help
<AirBender> Dpic, and then sudo make
<DPic> yeah i did that and it worked
<yngone> how do i boot so only /boot mounts
<Draggin> jrib - no problem, thanks again for all the trouble
<Gaming1> How to install plugins in Evolution?
<DPic> only i didn't sudo make clean before
<DPic> is that bad?
<yngone> how do i boot so only /boot mounts
<Draggin> jrib - how do I remove an app installed using apt-egt install <app> ?
<Pelo> Gaming1,  drop them in ~/.gnome/evolution I think
<Pelo> yngone, why do you need to do that ?
<yngone> i want to encrypt the rest of the harddisk with truecrypt
<AirBender> DPic, sorry, I was sleeping... lols
<IndyLucian> Pelo, 'No Rule To Make Target' error on both
<AirBender> DPic, you mean it worked?
<DPic> i think so
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  you need to make first
<DPic> I didn't get any errors
<c3LT1cFr05t> find your way into the same box you can use a personal pic for desktop go into properties and then color.The eyedropper color picker can pull a color on OR off the color wheel.Try it on your browser and it works exactly like colorzilla would if it was available in linux
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: ?... i think you got me confused with someone else.
<Pelo> IndyLucian,  you need to make first
<AirBender> DPic, Do you know what? Someone said  : "No news are good news"
<IndyGunFreak> although it warms my heart you mentiond me...lol
<yngone> anyone could help me?
<lemur> maybe yngone
<jport> how do i disable suspend when the lid is closed in feisty ?
<lemur> maybe...
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, how could I ever confuse you with anyone
<Tenebrys> About unmounting?
<AirBender> DPic, so now type: sudo make install
<jrib> Draggin: apt-get remove
<Tenebrys> sudo umount /dev/hdc3 should work.
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: seems strange to me, i don't know..lol
<Draggin> jrib - thank you :)
<jrib> !apt > Draggin (read the private message from ubotu)
<yngone> umount: /dev/hdc3 is not mounted (according to mtab)
<DPic> AirBender, am i all set???
<brokensambot> Hi
<AirBender> DPic, take it easy ;)
<AirBender> DPic, so make install with no errors?
<DPic> AirBender, sorry it's been months of tryign to get this to work and being withing minutes of getting there is making me antsy :)
<DPic> yeah no errors
<AirBender> that's great(no errors)
<AirBender> DPic, so now type:
<ome> When I enable 3d desktop there are no bars on the top of the windows. Anyone know how to fix this?
<AirBender> DPic, type: sudo modprobe ath:pci
<Tenebrys> oops...
<Tenebrys> wrong one.
<AirBender> ath_pci
<Pelo> ome,  it's a decorator issue ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Tenebrys> sudo umount /dev/hda3 then?
<ashu> your window decorator not working
<DPic> AirBender ok
<AirBender> ok
* DPic starts bouncing in his chair
<AirBender> now
<AirBender> DPic, now I'm scared !!!
<AirBender> and you must be scared too
<DPic> lol i'm excited
<AirBender> so type iwconfig
* Pelo gives DPic  a little blue pill 
<DPic> Thanks Pelo
<AirBender> I don't remember if the interface comes ready by default
* DPic feels like jelly now
<DPic> AirBender, okay ath0 is back
<Wolf23> guys i have a photo.jpg 2.4mb, how can i make it less size please!!
<AirBender> ok
<DPic> is that good?
<yngone> how would i unmount everything but
<AirBender> yeap, (I think)
<yngone> ./boot
<Tenebrys> Wolf, use The GIMP.  Resize.
<Pelo> Wolf23,  use gimp and change size , rez etc
<lemur> gimp is the shizzle
<Tenebrys> Or save as a different file format or whatever else can be done.
<ashu> ho
<AirBender> DPic, ok so now: sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<Wolf23> Pelo:  thanx
<DPic> AHHH! No scan results!!!!!
<gladier> hey - if you have multiple sound cards - how can you see which input has the microphone connected
<AirBender> hahaha
<AirBender> make sure you have the interface up
* DPic starts running around in circles
<AirBender> sudo ifconfig ath0 up
* Pelo hurries over with DPic 's medecine again 
<DPic> Pelo, phew. Thanks, that was a close one
<dano-> anyone else run into a bug with compiz-fusion where ubuntu freezes when resizing windows?
<DPic> AirBender still no scan results :(
* Pelo thinks that the next time he'll have to call the men in the white coats
* DPic is swept over by a wave of misery hopelessness and despair
<Pelo> dano-,  you'll have to ask in #compiz-fusion or in #ubuntu-effects
<brokensambot> I need some new music, someone yell out something good!
<brokensambot> I'm open to anything
<DPic> AirBender, please tell me there's still hope
<dano-> what kind of music do you like?
<dano-> thanks Pelo
<Pelo> DPic, sorry I don'T hand out alchool in this channel , you might be under age
<gladier> nightwish /children of bodom
<gladier> lol
<AirBender> DPic, I don't know, I'm starting to think that you're Sorcered or something...
<brokensambot> Anyone else? Most of us are listening to something right now, call it out.
<Pelo> brokensambot, Lorenna McKennit , Lenoard Cohen, Megadeath,  Moxy Fruvous
<AirBender> DPic, but you can always do a restart... sometimes Magic happens during restarts...
<Jordan_U> Pelo, You can stop watching for jessica
<AirBender> but I have my doubts
<Pelo> Jordan_U, must I ?
<brokensambot> Thanks Pelo
<DPic> AirBender, i guess i have nothing to lose
<dano-> Leonard Cohen is a good one
<AirBender> Yeap
* Pelo was kind of enjoying stalking a babe
<dano-> brokensambot, The Replacements
<AirBender> and if it doesn't work, you can still try ndiswrapper, but that's not the idea
<Jordan_U> Pelo, No, I just realized that the person who said it worked for their bcm4318 but with other drivers actually incorperated that info into the directions
<Pelo> Jordan_U, k
<CapaH> Where do I go in order to adjust the volume for the headphones?
* Pelo decides to stalk IndyGunFreak  instead
<Jordan_U> Pelo, So I guess it might still be useful for her to know that it worked for someone, but she did in fact probably use the right drivers
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I just deleted everything, so I'm out of it
<Jordan_U> Pelo, Look at that nick again, then decide if you think that stalking is a good idea :)
* IndyGunFreak loads up his shotgun
<Pelo> CapaH, doesn't the  volume contrl in the top panel work ?
<AirBender> DPic
<Pelo> Jordan_U,  I like living dangerously
<CapaH> Pelo: I have no top panel -- how would I get to that volume control from the main menu?
<AirBender> DPic, there's still Hope
<Pelo> CapaH, are you using kubuntu ?
<AirBender> because I forgot to enable the scanning module
<AirBender> :D
<CapaH> Pelo: Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> right click the bottom panel, new panel... move the new one to the top.
<DPic> AirBender phew
<Pelo> CapaH, got a bottom panel ?  right click on a free area , select add to pannel,  look in the list for the volume thingy
<DPic> because the restart didn't do shit
<anson> hi - i'm trying to get make to build in 32 bit on a 64 bit machine - howto?
<andersbr> Can anyone suggest good software for editing a PDF?
* Pelo has IndyGunFreak  in his sight now 
<CapaH> awesome thanks
<AirBender> DPic, ok, let's enable the scanning module
<IndyGunFreak> lol
* IndyGunFreak shudders with fear.. 
<CapaH> Is there a way to make the sound, louder than the max?
<AirBender> DPic, sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
<Pelo> anson,  check in the forum I know there is something in there about it  www.ubuntuforums.org
<IndyGunFreak> CapaH: turn your speakers up?
<CapaH> I mean when they are aleady at the max
<anson> Pelo, thanks
<Jordan_U> CapaH, Make sure that all channels are to the max
<andersbr> CapaH:  apt-get install spinal-tap-go-up-to-eleven-lib?
<IndyGunFreak> CapaH: well, try right clicking the volume horn, and open volume control, make sure master, and PCM are all the way up.
<IndyGunFreak> they seem to effect volume more than anything
<Pelo> CapaH, dbl click the sound icon make sure all the cursors are up
<Clara_imuts-----> hijoikoippppp
<Jordan_U> CapaH, Easiest way to check is to type "alsamixer" in a terminal
<DPic> AirBender still no scan results!
<CapaH> ahh PCM was not
<Clara_imuts-----> hhhhhhhh
<Pelo> Clara_imuts-----, can we help you  or are you just having a seizure ?
<andersbr> IndyGunFreak: If you're having problems with a specific sound file, you might use Audacity or mp3gain to boost the signal.
<Clara_imuts-----> jjjjjjjj
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok or Pici
<AirBender> DPic, make sure you have enabled the Atheros Hardware Abstraction Layer in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<IndyGunFreak> andersbr: ?... my sound is fine... i think you confused me wiht IndyLucian
* Pelo waits for IndyGunFreak  to speak one more time to confirm his location and he squeezes the trigger
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<andersbr> IndyGunFreak: xchat's autocomplete is the suck.
* Pelo pulls the trigger
* IndyGunFreak dies
* Pelo does a little dance
<DPic> AirBender yeah
<nalioth> Pelo: IndyGunFreak: you can play hunt the wumpus in #ubuntu-offtopic   :)
<DPic> :(
<IndyGunFreak> nalioth: lmao
<IndyLucian> my sound is fine. . . im just having a bi**h of a time with apache
<Pelo> tsk tsk tsk
<Clara_imuts-----> ff
<Clara_imuts-----> Clara_imuts
<IndyGunFreak> u again?
<Clara_imuts-----> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@125.164.94.107]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Pelo> jrib,  are you available for a ban ?
* IndyGunFreak thinks nalioth has a pretty quick trigger finger ..lol
<AirBender> DPic, try to associate with your Access Point without scanning
<AirBender> DPic, type: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid Your_Access_Point_Name
<DPic> ok
<AirBender> and then type iwconfig to see if the association was successful
<bmt2> is there a way to change the way gnome looks like on my desktop
<bmt2> is there a way to change the theme on my gnome desktop
<Pelo> !theme | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pelo> bmt2,  welcome to linux where you can change everything
<DPic> what about my key?
<AirBender> DPic, type: sudo iwconfig ath0 key [1]  s:your_key_in_ascii
<bmt2> Pelo: thank you
<bmt2> is there a way to change the theme on my gnome desktop
<DPic> AirBender ascii?
<arden__> hi
<bmt2> ubotu: can you give me those urls again
<AirBender> DPic, leters
<Pelo> !themechange | bmt2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about themechange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !theme | bmt2
<ubotu> bmt2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DPic> AirBender what about numbers?
<AirBender> because you can also type it like: 00:0D:A5:65:E0:09
<Pelo> bmt2,  check in the system> prefs menu , under theme for the ones immidately available
<AirBender> wich is in Hexadecimal notation
<DPic> umm is it unsafe to tell you my key?
<AirBender> no
<bmt2> Pelo: thanks
<DPic> 0123456789
<AirBender> but just type your key
<DPic> i did
<DPic> it didn't work
<AirBender> well, it's unsafe to use a key like that!
<DPic> yeah, my dad made it lol
<AirBender> ok
<bmt2> Pelo: the themes already there are very , very plain
<AirBender> well dear DPic, I think that's it
<Pelo> bmt2,  www.gnome-look.org , knock yourself out
<bmt2> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> bmt2,  it was in the list the bot gave you
<AirBender> you can install Ubuntu Again if you want to discard some hypothesis
<AirBender> hey
<AirBender> but
<AirBender> mmm
<DPic> Okay well then do you know how i could make money to afford this? http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16151&cat=0&page=1
<Pelo> DPic,  child prostitution ?
<AirBender> type: dmesg | grep atheros
<BlackCow> so um, anyone have any clue how to set up ssh through xwin?
<DPic> Pelo, know any pedos?
<flush> hey
<Pelo> DPic,  just the one but he's in jail now
<flush> anyone using wine and steam?
<BlackCow> like im trying to connect to my server on a windows machine with xwin but it says I am missing xterm, anyone know where I can find that, ive been looking all over the place.
<Pelo> flush,  try asking in #winehq
<kahrytan> !o4o | DPic  and Pelo
<ubotu> DPic  and Pelo: Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu.  Controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<Rageon> can someone recommend me a proggie to monitor my core 2 duo temps etc?
<DPic> AirBender, what now?
<kahrytan> !info desklets | Rageon
<ubotu> rageon: Package desklets does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kahrytan> !info gdesklets | Rageon
<ubotu> rageon: gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<Pelo> BlackCow,  xterm should be installed in ubuntu by default if not  , sudo apt-get install xterm
<Pelo> Rageon, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<BlackCow> man i love apt-get, is there nothing it dosnt have, thank you pelo
<AirBender> if dmesg | grep atheros
<kahrytan> Rageon, it has applets that use lsensors.
<Pelo> Rageon, there are also pannel apps
<AirBender> or dmesg | grep ath_pci says nothing
<Rageon> cheers guys
<AirBender> I don't know what to do
<kahrytan> Anyone else having problems with kde-look.org?
<AirBender> you can still install ndiswrapper and get the winXP drivers for your card runing on linux
<Pelo> kahrytan,  you mean beside the fact that it is for kde users ?
<kahrytan> Pelo, or those who have the libraries
<BlackCow> yeah it was weird, i installed ubuntu server edition but it has nothing its supposed to come with, ive had to use apt-get for all the server programs it was supposed to already have
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Other than the fact that I don't use KDE, no :)
<DPic> [   18.116000]  ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.2)
<Flannel> BlackCow: it installs the server stuff as an opion, so you mightve missed them.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, What IP address is it resolving to for you? Might be a DNS problem
<AirBender> DPic, the same as me
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  Im not pinging it
<AirBender> I'm starting to think that your card is off
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, kde-look seems to be down allot.
<BlackCow> hmm, im pretty sure i selected LAMP server, oh well
<DPic> off? wouldn't most of the commands we tried not work if it had been off
<Pelo> kahrytan, kde-look.org loads for me
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, It's up for me now
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: cuz kde sucs...lol
<kahrytan> Pelo, (212.112.240.69
* IndyGunFreak looks at kde-look.org, then asks rosie odonnell to put on golf cleats and stomp my face
<Pelo> kahrytan, still loads
<kahrytan> Pelo, doesnt load for me.  stops at connecting
<AirBender> DPic, the commands works on the drivers wich are just files
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Try pinging it and see what ip address it tries to go to
<AirBender> and the device is mapped as a file too
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: its workin for me to, u sure you put the url in right?
<AirBender> but I agree that if the interface is off, something should fail
* Pelo thinks that kde-look probably banned kahrytan for some undisclosed reason 
<kahrytan> IndyGunFreak,  use ip address
<L33B> hello all
<kahrytan> IndyGunFreak, I get  "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" from ping in terminal
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, You can't just enter in an ip address in the browser
<riotkittie> yay, its nickrud
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, actually, you can.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, At least not until ip46 get's going
<nickrud> hi riotkittie
<DPic> AirBender can you help me with ndiswrapper?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Not on the internet you can't
<riotkittie> 'ello :D
<heguru> Jordan_U: you can enter an IP address in the browser
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Many sites use the same ip
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  shhh..  obviously dont know
<Jordan_U> heguru, But you can't be sure it will get you to the site you want
<DPic> AirBender for my PC ndiswrapper says the drivers i installed are invalid
<kahrytan> either way. kde-look is down for me
<heguru> Jordan_U: yes its true indeed, some websites use something called host headers to route to the right website on the same IP
<ubuntu_> One question!  Can I install Google Toobar like the one on windows?  I would like to have the photoslide and all the stuff it comes with, it is possible?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, What ip is kde-look resolving to for you?
<ubuntu_> I mean google desktop
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  told you
<heguru> Jordan_U: but that's very rare, majority of big websites are hosted on their on IP
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  check the google extensions homepage.
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, 212.112.240.69
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Did you highlight me when you did?
<AirBender> DPic, are you sure you installe dthe right drivers?
<AirBender> DPic, you actually need the .inf and .sys files
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, For me it's 63.214.247.170 they may have changed the ip and it just hasn't propagated to you yet, or possibly one of their servers is down but not all of them
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, The server at 212.112.240.69 is taking too long to respond.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Again, I don't think that they respond to pings
<DPic> AirBender yeah i did
<AirBender> ok
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, 63.214.247.170 is some domain squatter site.
<AirBender> DPic, may be the 520M doesn't have the atheros chipset inside
<AirBender> but if you have the original install CD with you, this should be the right driver
<ubuntu_> I need to run the Google Desktop with the same features than Windows, it is possible?
<ome> #ubuntu-effects
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, It is also kde-looks ip, *ipv4 does not have enough unique ips for the entire internet*
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, That is why I said that you can't simply put the ip into the browser
<DPic> AirBender lspci returned AR5005VL
<AirBender> ok
<DPic> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005VL 802.11bg Wireless NIC (rev 01)
<AirBender> this isn't the same chipset that I have
<AirBender> but it's still an atheros
<DPic> This is a differnt computer than the one we've been working with
<DPic> I'm taking a break from my laptop
<DPic> This is my PC
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  don't give me that load of crap about ip in browser please.
<kahrytan> im not an idiot
<ubuntu_> I need to run the Google Desktop with the same features than Windows, it is possible?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, It is not crap, and I never said you were
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Look it up, there are tools that list what sites use the same ip
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  yes it is crap and kde-look worked fine 6 hours ago.
<AirBender> DPic, I know
<nixternal> ubuntu_: Google Desktop for Linux doesn't have the same features as the Windows release
<DPic> AirBendar, just making sure
<nixternal> ubuntu_: if you read the Google Desktop page, it used to tell you that
<AirBender> ok
<heguru> kahrytan: kde-look working fine from here at 212.112.240.69
<ubuntu_> nixternal and there is something for Ubuntu, to leave notes and / or photo slides?
<AirBender> DPic, I'm getting hungry and sleepy
<DPic> AirBender, if your nick is from the show then kudos to you because that show is awesome and i have it set to record all episodes on my DVR
<AirBender> but...
<Polygon89> DPic, haha
<nixternal> notes == tomboy, photo slides someone will have to help me with, I don't use Gnome, so I couldn't tell you
<AirBender> hahaha yeahh!
<nixternal> FSpot I think is the photo package
<DPic> So pumped for season three
<AirBender> great story
<DPic> book three*
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, kde-look is refusing a connection. and fails to connect. It finds the ip address, just cant connect in firefox
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Research things like shared hosting or else explain to me why sites like this http://www.myipneighbors.com/ exist
<AirBender> Ok, DPic, I've used ndiswrapper but I'm not familiar with the errors
<DPic> AirBender, i'll let you go to sleep now. i'm pretty tired too
<AirBender> I suggest you to do the following:
<AirBender> ok
<AirBender> but
<mikebot> What does this LaTeX error mean: ! Misplaced alignment tab character &.
<AirBender> try removing the modules from atheros
<AirBender> rmmod ath_pci and rmmod wlan:scan_sta
<DPic> alright thanks
<Flannel> mikebot: You've got a syntax error in your table.  most likely you need to escape your ampersand (\&)
<AirBender> then edit a text file called: blacklist in the /etc/modprobe.d/ directory
<mikebot> Oh, rather, how can I do the '&' character in latex?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  cuz webhosts dont assign one ip to each customer.  been doing that since the 90s
<Flannel> mikebot: \&
<AirBender> and add a line at the end: blacklist ath_pci
<tork> so how long until it releases?
<DPic> do this for my laptop or p
<DPic> PC*
<AirBender> then try to install again the drivers with ndiswrapper
<DPic> oh okay
<AirBender> both of them
<DPic> thanks
<nickrud> AirBender: it's usually better to add a new file to that directory, blacklist is owned by an ubuntu package and if you leave it alone, things work smoother
<DPic> AirBender, and thanks so much for trying to help me
<mikebot> Flannel: Thanks, what about this one: ! Missing number, treated as zero.
<mikebot> <to be read again>
<mikebot>                    $
<mikebot> l.57 p $\Rightarrow$ $\box$
<mikebot> Yikes, sorry, thought it would all be on one line.
<AirBender> because nickrud, well I'm used to use it directly, didn't know about this methos, thanks
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, Shared IP addresses amount web hosts been going on since late 90s before they invented ipv6
<AirBender> (the bacause was from another message)
<AirBender> DPic, you're welcome
<nickrud> AirBender: yeah, its a little gotcha about ubuntu that actually gives you a lot of extra flexiblity; all the /etc/*.d directories work that way
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, I know, that is why I mentioned shared hosting, it is possible ( though it would be surprising ) that kde-look.org is using a shared hosting service
<AirBender> ok
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, far more likely a dedicated server that runs Linux with kde installed
<Flannel> mikebot: Don't use $ $ to denote math, use \[ \] 
<kahrytan> thats a pun
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Good ;)
<mikebot> Flannel: Oh, how come?
<AirBender> Well, DPic, the ndiswrapper issue is by far easier than compiling the other drivers, so be lucky
<BlackCow> ok well i got xterm installed for xwin but now its giving me an error saying, xterm: display not set, i couldn't find much through google except passing -display through xterm, but that did nothing
<Sweeper> yarp. so I've got this toshiba with an ati chipset, but I can't get the intel SB450 soundcard to work. audio preferences shows 6 different devices, but none of them work. any idea? :v
<AirBender> Bye to all
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, btw, KDE is good for computer illerate people that been using windows and have no desire to learn an OS.
<BlackCow> so your opinion is to use no UI?
<mikebot> Flannel: How can I make the box character?
<heguru> !ot | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> mikebot: oh, erm, no.  That I got confused with something else.  \[ \]  is for paragraphs.  $ $ work.  You've got other syntax errors.  But, I don't know what.
<nickrud> Sweeper: try adding a file to /etc/modules.d/ with    option snd-hda-intel V
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, To be clear, I never meant that you can't ever use an ip, just that you can't guarantee that it will get you to the site you want in all cases
<kahrytan> heguru,  not talking to you.
<Sweeper> nickrud: just "V" at the end, no -?
<Flannel> mikebot: \Box, but you really ought to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, since this isn't really Ubuntu related
<nickrud> Sweeper: erm, options snd-hda-intel model=auto   (hit the wrong key when trying to backspace :)
<mikebot> Flannel: OK, I found that one, I had $\box$, but apparently I made that up,.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Sorry, I took it offtopic
<Sweeper> ah
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  point is. i cant connect to the ip
<mikebot> Ok, sorry, those are all my questions, thanks for the help.
<BlackCow> so noone knows why xterm is telling me display is not set :-/
<nickrud> this is a laptop, not a laydown top
<Jordan_U> BlackCow, How are you trying to run it?
<heguru> kahrytan: I am (or rather ubotu is) just letting you know that this is Ubuntu support channel. Feel free to talk all you want about who KDE is for in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlackCow> with xwin
<BlackCow> i meen just running it, nothing fancy
<kahrytan> heguru, it wasnt addressed to you.
<Jordan_U> BlackCow, Oh, I don't use windows but do you have an X server running?
<nickrud> BlackCow: try DISPLAY=":0"  xterm   see if that works
<heguru> kahrytan: then kindly use private messages, anything said here in public chat is addressed to everyone
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, got any idea what the problem could be?
<BlackCow> gives me back, xterm XT error: can't open display: %s
<BlackCow> im supprised how there is nothing on google
<kahrytan> congrats, heguru, welcome to ignore.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, No, do other browsers work?
<BlackCow> i tried xterm -display
<BlackCow> nothing
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, nope. Opera doesnt work.
<nickrud> BlackCow: normally when you run X , the scripts that start it set an environment variable DISPLAY . It can be 0:0 ; 0:1 ; 1:0 ; 1:1 or any variation of numbers like that. Odd it's not set
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, wget ?
<Sweeper> nickrud: you meant in /etc/modprobe.d/ right? I tried adding that, but no go ://
<Sweeper> nickrud: dmesg does say this, however: [   40.088000]  hda-intel: Invalid position buffer, using LPIB read method instead.
<speaker219> can anyone help? I just want to delete everything that installed when i ran 'sudo apt-get install kde' but when i try to do that in the synaptic package manager, it wants to delete amarok too.
<BlackCow> so how do i set it :-/ it dosnt help that i have a basic understanding of it, im reading more about it but not finding awnswers
<Jordan_U> nickrud, I have never used xwin but it is possible he doesn't have an xserver started yet
<navets> speaker219: try sudo apt-get remove kde
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, negative
<nickrud> Sweeper: there's an option about position,  a sec
<speaker219> navets: that doesn't work, it only removes that one package which is 40 KB
<nickrud> Jordan_U: true. I was just looking up what xwin was ;)
<navets> I am writing a script and I want to know how to check the size of a file
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, And I assume you don't have any firewall rules that could be causing it?
<xp_prg2> hi all I am on ubuntustudio and why I try to press the tick key on my keyboard it wont show
<xp_prg2> any ideas?
<BlackCow> thats possible, i just did sudo apt-get install xserver
<BlackCow> lets see if that works nowe
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, port 80 isnt blocked
<BlackCow> nope still the same
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, I have no idea
<IndyGunFreak> !shortcuts | xp_prg2
<ubotu> xp_prg2: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<navets> speaker219: humm, I dunno sorry
<Jordan_U> BlackCow, It is not something you would be installing on the Ubuntu machine, it something you need to start in windows
<BlackCow> ah
<BlackCow> ok
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  then perhaps it's my ip.
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Try using a proxy, your ip might be blocked for some reason
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  or router
<speaker219> ok navets thanks anyway
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Yea, do you have a dynamic ip?
<nickrud> Sweeper: try adding position-fix=1 to that line; there are also references to position-fix=2
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, yeah. DSL. better then cable
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, Or a botted computer in your house ;)
<speaker219> DSL != Cable
<speaker219> Omg DOT!
<Sweeper> nickrud: any way I can try this sans reboots? I can't seem to rmmod it, I get "ERROR: Removing 'snd_hda_intel': Resource temporarily unavailable"
<kahrytan> Jordan_U,  Windows isnt online :-P
<silent> hey guys, just wondering how I can click-drag files in X that will give me options for either copying or moving
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, May be that someone who had your ip was part of an attack, or was just posting malicious files / spamming
<kahrytan> speaker DSL and Cable are broadband therefore the same.
<nickrud> Sweeper: none that I've seen. you might try rmmod -f
<Sweeper> nickrud: yea, that's what's giving the error :/
<kahrytan> brb
<nickrud> Sweeper: took about 4 or 5 reboots to get my hda working.
<nickrud> oh, xwin is a x driver for windows??
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Yup
<nickrud> lol, no wonder I was having troubles finding info
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Usually used with cygwin
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Which is basically bash for windows
<nickrud> I use cygwin, but never considered X
<Fezzler> Did I read the next version of Ubuntu will have Windows file sharing protocol built in thereby eliminating need for Samba?
<BlackCow> i dunno did you?
<Fezzler> Yes1
<BlaenkDenum> hey guys on a newly installed computer with ubuntu that has an ati card, what should the driver be, "ati" ?
<BlaenkDenum> or "radeon"
<rob> if it does, it probably will be based on samba
<BlaenkDenum> someone please help I'm in urgent need for it heh
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, "built in" does not have quite the same meaning in Unix as it does in windows
<BlackCow> erm, radeon is a seires of ATI cards
<BlaenkDenum> I'm trying to convert my friend over to ubuntu and his driver was set to vesa instead of ati or radeon
<BlaenkDenum> anyone?
<quantumflux> anyone know of a good guide for pcmia wireless cards
<navets> where can I find help with c shell
<Fezzler> Yea, but no more Samba config!
<BlaenkDenum> BlackCow: but there's also a radeon driver
<nickrud> BlaenkDenum: either; ati will use the radeon driver if it's better suited. So simply use ati in the xorg.conf
<BlaenkDenum> there's "radeon" and "ati"
<BlaenkDenum> nickrud: thanks dude
<acoustyk> I installed NTFS-3G but it still wont write to the drive any ideas?
<Dr_willis> acoustyk,  you did run the ntfs-config tool?
<Dr_willis> acoustyk,  you then did UNMOUNT and remount the ntfs drives?
<BaD_CrC> can additional drives be added into a RAID-0 setup after 2 drives have been setup?
<acoustyk> no
<acoustyk> i dont think so
<acoustyk> whats the command for the config tool?
<acoustyk> I just installed it from the repository
<kahrytan> Jordan_U, and it loads now
<Jordan_U> Fezzler, If it is "built in" it still will use samba, it will just work "out of the box"
<Jordan_U> acoustyk, Did you install ntfs-config?
<Fezzler> anyone using a tv card with Ubunut successfully
<IndyGunFreak> Fezzler: i am
<Fezzler> Jordan_U: Yes, out of box is cool
<Fezzler> Indy: Which one?
<IndyGunFreak> uh, PVR150 i think
<acoustyk> yea i installed the config tool
<Fezzler> Hauppague
<Dr_willis> Fezzler,  PVR150 here. :) works good.
<IndyGunFreak> Fezzler: but the remote doesn't work
<ryan52> what's the program where you can see what's going on in your network?
<BlackCow> i did, i install ubuntu ultimate edition and it had some program pre-installed that recognized mine
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  oh? mine used to work.. but i hate it.. so i use a wireelss keyboard.
<kahrytan> Fezzler, avermedia is better.
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: hmm, wonder if something was wrong with mine, cuz it would neer work.
<Fezzler> kah: Why?
<Dr_willis> using Mythbuntu right now. :)
<acoustyk> Dr_willis I installed the config tool but that is all that I did
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  the remote was always like.. laggy for me.
<nickrud> ryan52: there are several; wireshark, and etherape are useful ones
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: don't know, i just use ivtv commands in terminal to change the channel, and use VLC
<BlackCow> i wish i could use ubuntu full time but there are to many programs that I just need windows for
<quantumflux> wheres a good wireless support guide im noob sorry
<nickrud> ryan52: ntop for history
<IndyGunFreak> works awesome, plus, isnt myth qutie th resource hog
<Rya3> hello
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<ryan52> thanks <nickrud>, I was thinking of wireshark
<Fezzler> I tend to use keyboard more than remote to
<jebblue> BlackCow like which ones
<verve> can anyone point me to a site that details how to setup dual LCD monitors for Ubuntu?
<verve> is that possible?
<riotkittie> i want a remote. oh woe, oh woe is me.
<verve> friend wants to know
* kahrytan 's hauppuage card doesnt work in Linux
<Rya3> I'm having some trouble with my wireless connection (I'm currently plugged in to get on here)
<BlackCow> like 3D studio max, flash, Swift 3D, and various games
<IndyGunFreak> Fezzler: well, for me, it was out of necessity more than choice, but ymmv
<nickrud> ryan52: ntop is a really nifty thing to find out what people are doing on your net, keeps records and sorts for you
<riotkittie> verve: yes, its possible. i cant give you a link, but there is a good HOWTO on the forums... :|
<Rya3> My card is recognized as an rt2500
<acoustyk> ok (for whoever) : I installed the ntfs-3g config tool from the repository
<riotkittie> Rya3: you poor, poor thing. <hugs you>
<helpme342> is there any boot floppy to start ubuntu cd from external drive?
<nickrud> !xinerama | verve
<ubotu> verve: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  one cool thing about mythtv... recording + comercial zapping. :)
<acoustyk> is that all I have to do for writeability?
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone recommend a good app for converting avi to dvd
<Fezzler> kah: Isn't PVR150 a Hauppauge product
<riotkittie> Rya3: is that pci? pcmia? usb?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: yeah, i guess so, but that stuff doesn't bother m.e
<IndyGunFreak> Fezzler: ys
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<SLT> quack
<BlackCow> i know you can use wine and crap but i dont want to go through the pain so I just use windows on my primary machine and ubuntu on my laptop
<verve> my friend said he followed this
<verve> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<verve> didn't do it for him
<verve> (00:38:48)  Rogan: or, i can't make x do it with my hardware. i have onboard intel video, and a 256meg ATI card
<BlackCow> i grew up with windows, im ok with it, but anyway xterm is being stupid >_< and google cant help
<r00723r0> how do i make kexec automatically reboot instead of a warm reboot?
<Rya3> riotkittie, it's a PCI
<IndyGunFreak> dual monitors is easy w/ nvidia
<Dr_willis> verve,  whats his video card? dual displays with nvidia cards is rather easy to get going.
<jebblue> BlackCow how about Blender?
<helpme342> any1 know?
<Dr_willis> like 20 sec easy. :)
<verve> Dr_willis: (00:38:48)  Rogan: or, i can't make x do it with my hardware. i have onboard intel video, and a 256meg ATI card
<BlackCow> lol i hate blender
<Fezzler> Will the next version of Ubuntu install right over FF?
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<BlackCow> ohh most un-intuitive 3D app ever
<acoustyk> do have to unmount and remount the NTFS drive?
<Dr_willis> 2 DIfferent video cards, one being an ati.. gets harder....
<Fezzler> Will it do so using System Updater?
<riotkittie> verve: doh. and thats the one i was thinking of.
<quantumflux> is anything in /etc/modules by default? some dumass told me to echo > something to it so it got overwritten
<verve> riotkittie: google's my fwiend
<verve> :P
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: well, let me rephrase, its easy with 1 nvidia card
<BlackCow> i meen its great they have a free 3d modeling app but its just... the gimp of 3D modlers imo
<Dr_willis> its also possible the onboard shuts off when a second card gets inserted.
<Fezzler> Blender is so Powerful it is sick!  But what a learning curve!
<BlackCow> yeah, hell of a learning curve
<STATMAN123> Any help on what to do when my screen just goes black when I try to run the GUI at all?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  heh. I havent had 2 seperate cards in a machine since... PCI video cards.
<BlaenkDenum> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<altf2o> as with any 3D package.
<BlackCow> besides i need Swift 3D for exporting vector animations for flash
<nickrud> quantumflux: lp & sbp2 were in mine
<riotkittie> Rya3: are you using feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol do you run dual monitors?
<BlackCow> i use ubuntu for the programming side of me, windows for the art side lol
<jebblue> i still haven't got close to figuring it out but i plan to one day i think it might just beat all other 3d apps out there - see that movie they did with i ?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  yep on one machine i got 2 monitors.
<STATMAN123> Any help on what to do when my screen just goes black when I try to run the GUI at all?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  comes in handy at times.. but still its got 'quirks'
<Rya3> riotkittie, yes
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: and you managed to get it working with ATI?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: mine works awesome.
<quantumflux> hmm
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  all nvidia here now. :)
<IndyGunFreak> ah ok.
<Fezzler> Has anyone ever used undev?
<BlackCow> has anyone ever been able to run photoshop on linux b4?
<quantumflux> hm k thx nickrud
<jebblue> BlackCow Koolmoves runs under wine just fine
<Dr_willis> dual monitor quirks = silly app opens up a load file  requester on wrong display, or some idiot program fullscreens across both.... ect..
<IndyGunFreak> i have a geforce 7300 GT, 512mb
<BlackCow> koolmoves?
<navets> can someone help me with a script
<Dr_willis> I normally have a desktop on one ,. and Mythtv on the 2nd monitor.
<speaker219> Anyone help? My laptop screen doesn't turn back on after i shut it and open it aagain
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<jebblue> BlackCow yeah Flash program $50 bucks last time I bought it
<verve> thanks guys
* verve bows out
<navets> i am trying to give my script an optional command -d
<nickrud> don't close it
<navets> but i keep getting errors
<jebblue> koolmoves.com
<speaker219> ^^ not a solution
<Fezzler> OOPS.  Make that udev, for writing scripts that automatically run program when USB device is identified
<BlackCow> oh right... money.... *cough*
<BlueStreak> hey I need help. the splash screen doesn't show on startup. it's just blank
<STATMAN123> Can anyone help me with what I believe is a video driver issue?
<jebblue> BlackCow ? are you saying you got the Windows apps you use for free ?
<BlackCow> no comment
<jebblue> oh
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone recommend a good app for converting avi to dvd
<riotkittie> Rya3: ralink drivers dont play well Network Manager in Feisty. You may have better luck with a manual config in /etc/network/interfaces. You can try using an alternative manager like WICD [ http://wicd.sourceforge.net/ ]  but i'm not sure if they've fixed *their* issues with ralink either
<jebblue> BlackCow so in that case Blender has a cost right up your alley :-)
<Fezzler> Should I install Automatix2?
<BlackCow> im a high school student you know, i cant afford thousands of bucks, besides im non-profit, anyway i dunno if we are allowed to talk about such things
<BlackCow> yeah but blender isnt industry standard
<Flannel> !automatix | Fezzler
<ubotu> Fezzler: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<riotkittie> Rya3: you may want to consider using ndiswrapper, if you have a CD with windows drivers, or can obtain them from the manufacturers site
<riotkittie> Fezzler: no, no, no. a thousand times no.
<Flannel> Fezzler: Only if you enjoy reinstalling
<BlackCow> i dunno, i guess i should get used to blender, once i can handle that i can handle anything i suppose ha
<Fezzler> glad I asked!
<Rya3> riotkittie, i tried once using ifconfig and iwconfig and it didn't work either, but i'll try again later with wicd
<Fezzler> It get great reviews
<riotkittie> or you could try building the serial monkey drivers, too.
<jebblue> BlackCow my son put me onto Blender a while back that's how I found out about it
<Fezzler> jebblue: Ever try Inkscape?  Very cool
<jebblue> Fezzler oh yeah lots of fun
<BlackCow> i met my girlfriend at a halloween party because of blender
<jebblue> Fezzler just started sabbling
<quantumflux> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jebblue> there you go!
<Dr_willis> 'linux helped me get a girlfriend' :)
<riotkittie> Rya3: one thing to keep in mind is that there is better support for ralink in 7.10, which will be out in about two weeks, if you're willing to upgrade
<nickrud> rflol
<Rya3> riotkittie, the card was given to me with no cd, but i can probably find the drivers for the card online
<BlackCow> lol, i was talking to a friend about how i hated blender and this girl was like "yeah i know, blender is impossible"
<BlackCow> been with her for a year lol
<riotkittie> Rya3: which make and model is the card?
<Rya3> riotkittie, yeah, i was planning on upgrading
<BlueStreak> so anyone know how to help me. the splash screen doesn't show on startup. it is only blank. any suggestions???
<jebblue> hmm ok hey that works
<Rya3> riotkittie, i was thinking about trying it out this week actually - it's a linksys
<nickrud> BlueStreak: everything boots all right?
<STATMAN123> BlueStreak: I think I might have the same issue you do
<jebblue> ok nite ya'll
<Fezzler> sabbling?  dabbling?
<Rya3> riotkittie, i'd have to take it out to see which model
<BlueStreak> nickrud, yes everything works
<zoranoth> anyone use git and/or mercurial
<Fezzler> blue: check your permissions ..chown
<swarm> rsync to copy files from 2 server to another is a godsend.
<swarm> FYI
<yngone> anyone sucessfully encrypt entire harddisk
<yngone> swap and /
<navets> where can I find help with C-Shell
<riotkittie> ahhh linksys.
<nickrud> BlueStreak: you're probably using a framebuffer on ati (I get bad terminals with that) ; try going into /boot/grub/menu.lst and removing any splash vga=  stuff on the kernel line.
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone recommend a good app for converting avi to dvd
<acoustyk> alright I reinstalled the NTFS-3g config and I still cant write to my disk any ideas?
<nickrud> BlueStreak: if that works (no splash screen but the terminal works) you might try reconfiguring your splash screen again
<riotkittie> oh bleep. brb.
<STATMAN123> nickrud: I have an nvidia 6150 and my screen goes black after I finish the loading bar
<BlueStreak> yeah i changed the vga=some # and didn't help either. will deleting the line ruin my startup?
<BlueStreak> my loading bar doesn't show
<nickrud> STATMAN123: I don't know much at all about nvidia stuff. What I know about ati I've learned in self defense
<nickrud> BlueStreak: not the whole line, just the splash vga=791  (or some such number) from the line
<BlackCow> oh excelent, seems like my dad is going to be able to help with my xterm problem, he is pulling out a redhat book *shrugs*
<quik_> hey folks
<STATMAN123> nickrud: ok thanks anyways
<Dr_willis> BlackCow,  "Linux - brings your faimly together"
<quik_> I'm about to start setting up a home fileserver using ubuntu. does any one have any articles that may be of interest before I get started?
<swarm> anyone here real familiar with nameservers, making them work, etc?
<Dr_willis> quik_,  'using samba' - the defacto book on samba. :) its in the repos in the 'samba-doc' package
<BlackCow> lol yes
<swarm> i have a domain. i have a dedicated server/ip.
<swarm> i need it to resolve properly
<capo> is there an application like MediaMonkey for linux? meaning great for tagging and organizing audio files
<quik_> Its going to be a fileserver, with lighttpd for serving a torrent app through http
<quik_> Dr_willis: ha. this machine was the last windows machine in the house. its all macs now :)
<Wolf23> heguru:  wb
<swarm> and its kicking my ass. been trying to get it working for hours.
<Dr_willis> quik_,  macs can use samba. :)
<heguru> Wolf23: hey, thnx
<Wolf23> heguru:  :)
<quik_> Dr_willis: use a windows networking protocol between ubuntu and mac?
<quik_> anyway, I was thinking of running it virtualised with a whole bunch of scripts for remote automation so that I can set the machine up from anywhere
<Dr_willis> quik_,  :) well i use a mac.. for a doorstop...
<Zilphanael> wget is not working properly; when i attempt to use it to add the medibuntu repository it says it "cannot connect to proxy url http://:8080/: invalid hostname"
<Dr_willis> actually its been a spare dvd player lately. :)
<quik_> or migrate it to anywhre that is
<BlackCow> so my dad is trying to figure it out, he remembers something about set enviroment display
<JamoSmith> how can I trouble shoot my network settings. I am receiving a static IP address from my router and can connect to it: http://192.168.0.1 but connections to sites like google are displaying cannot load page.
<Zilphanael> how do i fix this?
<quik_> Dr_willis: the new imac has 4gb of ram.. its teh mad note
<nickrud> BlackCow: like I mentioned, the DISPLAY variable.
<m0> hello, there is something wrong with my apt package manager ... I don't know why it doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> quik_,  my imac has like 256mb of ram. :) its old.
<BlackCow> we are trying to find the exact command
<nickrud> m0: what error messages? put them on a pastebin
<riotkittie> m0: can you elaborate on "doesn't work"?
<m0> Whenever I update or remove, it asks for Java Docs
<riotkittie> oh. nm.
<Zilphanael> wget is not working properly; when i attempt to use it to add the medibuntu repository it says it "cannot connect to proxy url http://:8080/: invalid hostname"; how do i fix this?
<navets> i need help with cshell, can sombody tell me where to go
<swarm> what command you using exactly, Zilphanael?
<m0> It is kinda strange, ever since I tried to install java 6, now I can't update anything or remove anything via update manager, or package manager
<nickrud> m0: try sudo apt-get -f install    in a terminal
<Zilphanael> swarm: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<acecase> anyone else using Edgy?
<m0> nickrud: do you want me to pastebin the errror I am getting
<JamoSmith> what can I do to trouble shoot my network settings. I am succesfully receiving a static IP address from my router and can connect to it's http interface but connections to sites like google are displaying cannot load page. I can ping the ubuntu machine from my windows machine using the static IP address
<nickrud> m0: sure, but try the    sudo apt-get -f install   first, might just work
<Zilphanael> swarm?
<quik_> Dr_willis: is there anything interesting you've seen people do with a home fileserver?
<m0> nickrud: same error if I am updating it
<n2diy> JamoSmith: can you ping the  router with the Windows box shutdown?
<nickrud> m0: then paste the error, plase
<nickrud> *please
<acecase> I just did an upgrade to 7.10 and my compiz "cube" only has 2 faces. Changing the number of desktops doesn't affect it
<Negra> can someone suggest a good linux medi streamer?
<m0> ls
<m0> ls
<Negra> i mean media streamer
<acecase> Negra, Media streamer? if so vlc :)
<BlackCow> so we know its setenv DISPLAY but we dont know what variables to add to it
<m0_> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/NpfNXT95.html
<navets> acecase: for me beryl is way better then the new compiz
<JamoSmith> n2diy: you're saying if I shut my windows machine down (this one) I may no longer be able to ping the router from the ubuntu machine?
<Negra> I have a media Browser for my TV i would like to get to work on linux
<navets> acecase: and some of the compiz updates effect beryl making it less buggy
<m0_> nickrud: even if I try to install a new package from the manager, a new software, it complains about that error
<silent> is it possible to have a fluxbox-like environment on compiz-fusion?
<acecase> navets, Beryl and Compiz have become one now and Compiz is what will be developed (i think)
<m0_> nickrud: ever since I installed JAVA 6, that complain regarding jdk-6-doc comes up, which I don't know why ...
<n2diy> JamoSmith: no, I asked you, can you ping the  router with the Windows box shutdown?
<nickrud> m0: then do what it says, or you can try uninstalling sun-java6-doc
<m0_> nickrud: I did install the docs, and still complains
<Zilphanael> wget is not working properly; when i attempt to use it to add the medibuntu repository it says it "cannot connect to proxy url http://:8080/: invalid hostname"; how do i fix this? the command i'm using is the one that's officially supposed to work, sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<m0_> nickrud: I did exactly what they told me to
<navets> acecase: yea, but compiz is buggy for me, lots of things dont work. I went back to beryl to find that a lot of the compiz bug fixes work for beryl to
<murlidhar> help my terminal is BLAnK :(
<navets> murlidhar: sudo terminal-white
<navets> jk
<JamoSmith> n2diy: I don't know, I'm using the windows box now. would you like me to try?
<nickrud> m0: try uninstalling then. If that doesn't work, we can do some surgery
<E-mu> Is there a way in linux to extract this file PLEASE?? "bcm43xx.cat"
<acecase> navets, buggy is an understatement. I am hell bent on getting it fixed though. last 2 problems are the black window bug and the fact that my cube isn't a cube :)
<E-mu> or even in windows? A command?
<n2diy> JamoSmith: well, this is a Ubuntu channel, we don't normally troubleshoot Windows.
<m0_> nickrud: I just said I can't install or uninstall anything :)
<Zilphanael> wget is not working properly; when i attempt to use it to add the medibuntu repository it says it "cannot connect to proxy url http://:8080/: invalid hostname"; how do i fix this? the command i'm using is the one that's officially supposed to work, sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<murlidhar> navets: where do i type
<m0_> nickrud: when I apt-get remove ANYTHING that think pops up again
<rico> Zilphanael, try adding --no-proxy next to wget.
<JamoSmith> n2diy: I don't think we're understanding each other. thanks for your help I will continue experimenting and try to narrow down the issue
<Zilphanael> rico: trying that right now
<rico> i.e., wget --no-proxy http://www.medibuntu.org....
<navets> acecase: yea I had some issues that almost forced me to format
<acecase> slow down rico :) you beet me to it
<nickrud> m0: doh :) paste the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-doc.postinst (and preinst if it exists)
<rico> haha ace :)
<n2diy> JamoSmith: yes, I agree, good luck.
<BlackCow> man we have having so much trouble with this display not set
<acecase> navets, format is such a strong word :)
<E-mu> google search did not help
<BlackCow> we tried export DISPLAY=0
<m0_> nickrud: take a look here: http://rafb.net/p/bza2J489.html
<murlidhar> navet is nothing in my terminal and gedit also doesn't work , my smplayer is  not playing anything
<Dr_willis> quik_,  my homefileserver, is also my printserver, and mythtv box, and media server. :)
<Zilphanael> thank you rico, it's working now
<m0_> I don't know why JAVA is intefering with the package manager ...
<navets> acecase: yea, luckily I was able to fix it throught the command line
<Zilphanael> or at least it claims it is
<quik_> Dr_willis: what are the details of your media serving?
<Zilphanael> it's "waiting for headers" now
<rico> well I'm getting "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device" from alsamixer. anyone with a clue?
<rico> :b
<acecase> navets, and you said "THATS why I run Linux" rite?
<m0_> It all happened when I installed Java 6 using installer, that now somehow, whenever I use the APT tool it goes through JAVA first
<nickrud> m0_:  paste the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-doc.postinst (and preinst if it exists)
<Dr_willis> quik_, its running MythTV basicially and its upnp stuff.
<quik_> ah okay. no mythtv here
<quik_> but I'd like to get something to replace all the players we have for one unit.
<m0_> nickrud: http://rafb.net/p/5vSpy653.html
<nickrud> m0_: what's happening is the packaging system is trying to complete the install of your java docs, and is failing.
<Zilphanael> rico, it's been "waiting for headers" for two minutes or now; is that normal?
<navets> acecase: haha yup, or I could say "lets see you do that with DOS"
<navets> \
<m0_> nickrud: oh, is there a way to remove that install from that list?
<acecase> navets, and how bad does "edit" suck lol
<n2diy> acecase: not nearly as bad as edlin!
<nickrud> m0: ok, on line 2 of that file, put the text   exit 0   . Then     sudo dpkg --configure -a   , then sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-doc
<navets> acecase: I love when Im sitting infront of someone in class and they see me using linux, the just drool over beryl
<murlidhar> please somebody help me i can't access my terminal
<acecase> n2diy, that may be why I have no idea what edlin is :)
<acecase> navets, I like when they say "is that a mac?" :)
<n2diy> acecase: edlin was edits predecessor, and you had to use line numbering.
<acecase> n2diy, yuck
<m0_> nickrud: Hmm i accidently forced closed the apt console window so now it says dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<navets> acecase: haha, I had a TA give me perfect on one of my codes without even looking at it, I just showed him beryl and he wrote down everything I told him
<n2diy> acecase: ah, the good old days, NOT.
<Some_Person> How can I get the program "F77" (not G77)?
<acecase> lol
<nickrud> m0_: try   sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<m0_> nickrud: I killed the lock
<nickrud> m0_: good guess :)
<m0_> nickrud: [1] +  Killed                  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<m0_> I ran it
<m0_> seems to work now
<druke> what is the chown parameters to make something read/write-able by all?
<Dr_willis> druke,  by ALL? 777 for the chmod...
<nickrud> druke: chmod +rwx <file>
<Dr_willis> not chown
<Some_Person> How can I get the program "F77" (not G77)?
<Dr_willis> thats not a good thing to do. :)
<druke> ah chmod
<acecase> I will say, however, while my cube is a flat 2 sided board, it does look cool. Sucks since I actually use 3 desktops though.
<m0_> nickrud: excellent :) It works now, thanks for helping me through it
<Dr_willis> Some_Person,  and whats wrong with G77? i thought it was compatiable with F77?
<Dr_willis> !info g77
<ubotu> g77: The GNU Fortran 77 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.4.6-20ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<nickrud> m0_: np, I probably should have said we'd try from least intrusive to most
<murlidhar> ./quit
* Dr_willis still has nightmares about fortran from college.
<m0_> nickrud: it was bugging me from the past 3 weeks , now I can update
<Some_Person> Dr_willis: I got something here that doesn't like G77
<acecase> lol and now my screen just dimmed about 10% for no apparent reason :) Still have some work to do
<m0_> nickrud: how does ubuntu keep track of failed installs?
<m0_> nickrud: is there a way to find out all that?
<rjm1982> acecase, you know that the sides of the cube is easily changed, right? (i have a triangle for mine...)
<acecase> rjm1982, I'm sure there is a setting but I can't seem to find it. I assumed it was by changing the number of desktops
<n2diy> m0_, most likely in /etc/apt/cache?
<nickrud> m0_: I've never studied the internals of dpkg; just the methods it exposes
<nickrud> m0_: but I do believe all it's state data is kept in /var/lib/dpkg
<acecase> rjm1982, Beryl manager was has been depricated with 7.10 so I don't have it anymore
<acecase> and has was been too :)
<rjm1982> acecase, its "Horizontal Virtual Size"
<nickrud> acecase: in   ccsm , general options, desktop size  think
<acecase> rjm1982, thanks.
<acecase> nickrud, thanks :)
<nickrud> acecase: erm nm
<quik_> I have a machine with many different sized harddrives, is there anyway that I can offer it as a single volume?
<rjm1982> nickrud, almost!  "Desktop Size" is the tab, and in that tab, "Horizontal Virtual Size" is the option :)
<acecase> rjm1982, that did it. thanks
<nickrud> quik_: never used it, but LVM is designed for that. Can't do more than point you at ti
<nickrud> *it
<acecase> nickrud, that is where the setting is :)
<quik_> nickrud: okay. thats a starting point though I guess ;)
<Gustavo> hello
<nickrud> quik_: Logical Volume Manager , that is
<nickrud> acecase: ah, memory is such a fickle thing :)
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, could anybody help me here with VNC and some crazy X setup? here, I have two video cards and two monitors attached to this computer. Main being :0 with GF4 and Secondary being :1 with a Trident PCI 4Mb card. So far I've been able to start X on Secondary without it interfering my input and video with :0 (successfully made with assigning void devices to keyboard & mouse for the Secondary X layout). However, I seem to have no way to control the s
<DARKGuy> econdary display! I can start x11vnc on it, but when I try to connect it doesn't do anything unless I switch to F8 then back to F7, where I see the connection stabilished and I can move the mouse for a few seconds, then it stops and I must F8-F7 again for it to "refresh"... it's like it's getting the events when I make the switch, but it must do it always! :/... I've tried x11vnc with the -bg options but that doesn't seem to work, neither x2vnc. Any hel
<DARKGuy> p guys? I really need it :(
<nickrud> badderty is dieing, night all
<nickrud> lol
<amunra> Is there a way to recreate a default 'xorg.conf' file? - is it ---- 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<DARKGuy> The command I'm using to staring the secondary display is "xinit -- :1 -sharevts -novtswitch". x11vnc works if I set it up as a different display on the same device (:0, GF4) but it doesn't if I set it up for the secondary display with -sharevts and -novtswitch)
<rjm1982> amunra, If there is one, I've never found it.. :)  which is why the first thing i do now, after an install, is "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.back"   :)
<rjm1982> Ive messed up my xorg.conf so many times
<open-gl> can someone check my thread and see if i did everything correct
<open-gl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565107
<andruk> totem wont play dvds for me, "there is no plugin to handle this move: dvd:/".  help?
<Daggoth> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I'm trying to set up a partition, but I'm having difficulties. When I use the 'Install' utility on the Ubuntu desktop, I can only choose 'Manual' from the partition creation list. It's the only choice there. When I click next, I am confronted by a blank partition creation screen, and for that reason cannot proceed, can anyone help?
<rob> !codecs | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amunra> rjm1982: Hah, well my problem is that my backups of Xorg are Slackware based.. and it seems as if they do not play nice with Ubuntu (Being Debian based...) -- I thought it would have worked :(
<peter_> can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices with ubuntu......i'm having problems pairing ....
<rjm1982> amunra, ive seen people recommend "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" before, but have never tried it myself...
<amunra> for the future --- dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will help you, you must be sudo ;)
<elekfs> ya, i just reconfigured xserver that way
<elekfs> worked like a charm
<amunra> rjm1982: It works like a charm.. however make sure you know your monitors stats... you can break it if you do not know what your doing with V/H'sync'refresh'es...
<rjm1982> well, sweet then... its officially added to my bag of tricks
<Daggoth> Hey guys, I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, I'm trying to set up a partition, but I'm having difficulties. When I use the 'Install' utility on the Ubuntu desktop, I can only choose 'Manual' from the partition creation list. It's the only choice there. When I click next, I am confronted by a blank partition creation screen, and for that reason cannot proceed, can anyone help?
<a514> Hi does the ClamTK update work? 3.04
<peter_>  can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices with ubuntu......i'm having problems pairing ....
<ivanhoe> anyone knows how to use cnr in ubuntu
<amunra> rjm1982: :D
<amunra> anyways... time to restart gdm
<rjm1982> Most of my fights in linux have revolved around that damned file...  though everything is great now with it... :)  (ati + dual screen + compiz-fusion)
<Daggoth> Any help here?
<ivanhoe> whats your problme daggoth?
<peter_>  can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices with ubuntu......i'm having problems pairing ....
<Daggoth> Alright, I'm currently running Ubuntu off a live disc
<rjm1982> Daggoth, I've ran into that before... and after fighting and fighting with it, realized that I had burned a bad disk
<Daggoth> Really?
<Daggoth> I've burned two.
<Daggoth> But I've only tried it with one.
<knoppix> hello
<rjm1982> install gparted
<knoppix> how are you
<Daggoth> Me?
<knoppix> yes
<knoppix> asl?
<rjm1982> and do the partitioning before the install
<Daggoth> Oh, ok.
<knoppix> no
<Daggoth> Thanks
<knoppix> im running on live cd
<knoppix> asl?
<knoppix> hello
<knoppix> can someone see me ?
<rjm1982> What os are you running aside from linux? (windows)
<Daggoth> XP
<knoppix> windows
<knoppix> xp
<Daggoth> Media Center Edition
<rjm1982> ah...ok...
<knoppix> professional
<n2diy> 98se
<knoppix> help  me
<rjm1982> Vista has awesome partitioning built in.... one thing they did right :)
<knoppix> help/?
<DShepherd> t
<peter_> bluetooth help anyone ?
<knoppix> ye
<knoppix> hello
<n2diy> knoppix: do you have a question?
<Daggoth> Uhhh...
<knoppix> yes
<Daggoth> RJM, new to Linux here, but learning. How do I install it?
<knoppix> im new to the live cd
<knoppix> will need help
<Daggoth> I downloaded it.
<knoppix> im confused
<riotkittie> !enter
<rjm1982> Daggoth "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<riotkittie> heh.
<knoppix> are you there
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, could anybody help me here with VNC and some crazy X setup? here, I have two video cards and two monitors attached to this computer. Main being :0 with GF4 and Secondary being :1 with a Trident PCI 4Mb card. So far I've been able to start X on Secondary without it interfering my input and video with :0 (successfully made with assigning void devices to keyboard & mouse for the Secondary X layout). However, I seem to have no way to control the s
<DARKGuy> econdary display! I can start x11vnc on it, but when I try to connect it doesn't do anything unless I switch to F8 then back to F7, where I see the connection stabilished and I can move the mouse for a few seconds, then it stops and I must F8-F7 again for it to "refresh"... it's like it's getting the events when I make the switch, but it must do it always! :/... I've tried x11vnc with the -bg options but that doesn't seem to work, neither x2vnc. Any hel
<DARKGuy> p guys? I really need it :(... The command I'm using to staring the secondary display is "xinit -- :1 -sharevts -novtswitch". x11vnc works if I set it up as a different display on the same device (:0, GF4) but it doesn't if I set it up for the secondary display with -sharevts and -novtswitch)
<rjm1982> been away from irc too long, how the heck do you ignore someone?
<altf2o> Daggoth: unless you have a spare hard drive, or are decent w/ something like "Partition Magic" i'd highly recommend using VMWare to do a test run.
<Daggoth> What do you mean, Alt?
<knoppix> @
<knoppix> what
<knoppix> ?
<n2diy> knoppix: do you have a question?
<riotkittie> i'd hope so.
<altf2o> Daggoth: it's very easy to install Ubuntu, however, it's also very easy to clobber existing installations if you're a first time Linux user. Or even a novice user of any kind.
<a514> is anyone using clamtk?
<Daggoth> Oh, and when I run gparted, I am told that since it can be used as a weapon of mass destruction, only root can run it.
<peter_>  can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices with ubuntu......i'm having problems pairing ....
<speaker219> I am using cookies.
<riotkittie> Ubuntu makes it fairly difficult to clobber things, IMO
<riotkittie> with the guided partitioning and all of that.
<rjm1982> Daggoth ... hes right, the obligatory "you can mess things up bad" applies here, however, its not difficult if you just take your time and think about what you are doing ...
<n2diy> riotkittie: yes, but when it does, it does it well. :)
<Daggoth> It's about 12:30 AM over here, so I'm trying to install before I go to sleep.
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, can anyone recommend a good app for converting avi to dvd
<riotkittie> n2diy: i'd put money on the fact that more often than not, its /user/ error :P
<DShepherd> Daggoth, why not just try the other cd first. its 12:30 am here too.
<Daggoth> I will.
<rjm1982> Yeah, try the other first
<riotkittie> though i have had some issues with ubuntu installs <shakes fist>
<Daggoth> Be back in a few. Wish me luck.
<rjm1982> Dagoth
<Daggoth> Hmm?
<n2diy> riotkittie: yes, and a good reason not to run as root.
<rjm1982> also... before you do all of this, keep in mind that 7.10 is almost out (10 days) and its MUCH better
<rjm1982> so if you can stand to wait...
<Daggoth> True...
<Daggoth> But still...
<DShepherd> go for it Daggoth :-)... unless you want to wait
<riotkittie> yea, but he can install now, and get acquainted, then just do a dist-upgrade :P
<Daggoth> If I do this, I can just do a system update, and it will give me time to learn the workings of linux.
<riotkittie> that's the spirit.
<rjm1982> Daggoth, I know... ive installed ubuntu like 4 times this week on various machines...  I almost have more fun installing and tinkering with the damned things than i do using them :)
<rjm1982> Daggoth, true...
<Daggoth> Yeah, it really is a great feeling.
<riotkittie> ok. stupid question time. :D:
<andruk> i still cant play dvds...  done the stuff in ubotu's codecs section and ubuntuguide.  any more help out there?
<Negra> is there a multimedia support channel
<rjm1982> but be careful, i did the update to 78.10 beta and it hosed my system, but my setup is complex (ati, dual screen, compiz fusion)
<silent> hey guys, I'm wondering what the best package to set up my printing through a dlink printserver would be... I've done it before but have since forgotten
<n2diy> 78.10?
<riotkittie> andruk: can you elaborate? why can't you play them? do you get errors? do... ?
<DShepherd> Negra, whats your problem?
<Sweeper> andruk: what are you using?
<rjm1982> oops, fat finger syndrome ... 78.10 = 7.10
<peter_>  can anyone help my pair my bluetooth devices with ubuntu......i'm having problems pairing ....
<Negra> I have a home multimedia server I would like to sent multimedia to
<xcst> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<andruk> I am using totem, and the error is "There is no plugin to handle this movie".  I am trying to play collatoral from blockbuster.
<riotkittie> n2diy: yes, some weird going ons in the space-time continuum. :P
<n2diy> peter_: apparently not, have you tried google for your answer?
<peter_> i've tried google buddy ...over and over  again
<peter_> thats why i'm here now
<rjm1982> daggoth, also... if the disc change doesnt work, if you have to run gparted, do "gksudo gparted"
<n2diy> riotkittie: oh no, are we being assimulated?
<rjm1982> damn, missed by a second
<Negra> but it not a PC its a TV box type of thing
<riotkittie> andruk: try another player? :|
<riotkittie> n2diy: i could tell you, but... i bet you like the suspense :P
<rjm1982> peter, what are you trying to pair... in my experience, some things will work right away, and some wont, and I've never been able to make something work that doesnt want to.
<DShepherd> andruk, gxine maybe? try mplayer too..
<DShepherd> !media | andruk
<ubotu> andruk: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<riotkittie> andruk: and you have installed gstreamer plugins? bad? ugly?
<peter_> i'm trying to pair my caell phone with ubuntu fiesty , the phone sees ubuntu but when i put the code in ....it fails to connect
<andruk> DShepard: i have tried gxine.  i can give you the error it throws if you wish.
<n2diy> riotkittie: I don't like supenses, but surprises are fun.:)
<DShepherd> andruk, installed libdvdcss2 alread? did you install gstreamer plugins? bad ugly?
<peter_> how can i do a GUI search for bluetooth devices ?
<n2diy> riotkittie: The Phillies gave me more suspense than I can deal with, but they ran out of surprises. :)  :(
<Forager> Please help: I just installed v.7.04 and my Linksys Instant Gigabit card is not working.
<DShepherd> peter_,have you tried this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup. I have no experience with bluetooth stuff.
<riotkittie> cat phillies > /dev/null
<n2diy> Forager: wireless, laptop, etc...?
<andruk> DShepard: libdvdcss - yes.  gstreamer plugins - yes.
<Forager> Wired, Desktop.
<riotkittie> i am still in shock over the crushing collapse of my team. :|
<n2diy> Forager: include my nick when you reply, or I might miss your replies. Does the NIC light up?
<Forager> n2diy: Wired NIC in a desktop.
<alecwh> I just got back from the bus stop... someone left their laptop next to the bench. I took it (so a malicious person didn't) and brought it home, and it's using Xubuntu. How do I find out who it belongs to?
<peter_> yes i have seen that page ......over and over again lol
<DShepherd> andruk, have you tried vlc?
<peter_> but thanks anyway
<DShepherd> peter_, oh ok. sorry
<n2diy> Forager: any activity from the LEDs?
<Tomcat_> alecwh: Check the evolution address book
<tech-mike> sup peeps
<alecwh> Tomcat_: I can't. I can't login.
<Tomcat_> Oh. Right. :)
<Forager> n2diy LED act OK
<alecwh> anyone?
<DShepherd> peter_, you could try search the ubuntu forums then...
<andruk> DShepard: currently installing
<peter_> been there done that :)
<riotkittie> alecwh: >> boot with a live CD, mount the HD
<silviu> alecwh: go with the laptop to the autorithies
<rjm1982> alecwh, I'd say you have yourself a new laptop...  You tried, but unless there is some info on it for you to see...  not much you can do
<Tomcat_> alecwh: Use a LiveCD, make a copy of the most important files, then try to check the evo adressbook or something.
<DShepherd> peter_, well my friend.. I am all out of bright ideas
<n2diy> Forager: what are you talking to? A Router, Modem...?
<Tomcat_> alecwh: Or make flyers and put them up at the bus stop.
<peter_> well....me too :(
<alecwh> I've posted on craigslist, I'll give the police a call tomorrow morning.
<Forager> n2diy: Link act light's blinging very fast, WRTP54G router registers a connection and has assigned an IP address.
<riotkittie> alecwh: you are so totally awesome, btw, for trying to track the owner down.
<alecwh> Tomcat_: Good idea, I'll just leave a note.
<peter_> i'll keep trying google
<n2diy> Forager: Ok, can you ping the router?
<riotkittie> how could someone forget a laptop?!?!  the mind, it boggles.
<Forager> n2diy: no.
<n2diy> Forager: Ok, can you ping the router? And you know its IP?
<alecwh> I'm going to boot up a live cd, see if I can get anything. I don't want to destroy it though, might be important stuff. Thanks for your help everyone.
<riotkittie> that is so awesome of him. this is why i love ubuntu. :P
<Forager> n2diy: Cannot ping router.  "Destination Hust unreachable."
<rjm1982> peter_, if you havent tried, when looking on google, look for it with other distros, you know, put fedora, suse, etc in the search ... adding "linux" barely helps as you get a ton more reslts, but looking by distro helps, and looking for diff distros give some more results too, and forums, and the process shouldnt be really different if you can just get a good start on an idea...
<riotkittie> aw come on you guys, group hug. <hides>
<n2diy> Forager: Shutdown your firewall, and see if you can ping it.
<Hilikus> i have a shell script ran by cron that i want to log so i redirect the output but theres no timestamp, how can i add a timestamp?
<n2diy> hugs, what happened?
<DShepherd> Hilikus, the 'date' command?
<Hilikus> but is there a way to add it to every redirected line or something?
<Forager> n2diy:  Router should be allowing the anonymous pings, and I do not have firestarter set up in ubuntu.
<n2diy> Forager: install Firestarter, ipchains is loaded and running.
<briggsy> hello everyone
<Forager> n2diy: That's available in the CD, right?
<cdm10> I just noticed the !stages factoid mentioned in #ubuntu+1. Do kernel updates for released versions of Ubuntu run the risk of breaking X?
<n2diy> Forager: I don't know, I DLed it with Synaptic.
<andruk> vlc was the only one that could play dvds.  and i didnt get any sound
<briggsy> does anyone have a minute to answer a question to a small problem that i am having or is there a better place for me to be asking questions
<rjm1982> briggsy, just ask :)
<briggsy> sry im a bit new to linux and this may be something that you guys can fix in a second but im still trying to grasp linux
<DShepherd> Hilikus, i guess so.. ask big bro google for examples...
<DShepherd> ok.. I am out. its late here.. bedtime!
<DShepherd> night people!
<rjm1982> briggsy, its cool, we all start out as newbs... :)
<briggsy> basically my problem is since the last time i restarted i've been having trouble with my computer recognizing graphic files
<briggsy> i had a .jpg as my background and it is not there anymore
<briggsy> and whenever i go to try and select a background my OS is no recognizing any image giletypes
<briggsy> filetypes*
<cdm10> Has anyone here been spammed by ag3nt99 ?
<rjm1982> briggsy ... that one might be over my head (im still semi-newb)
<cdm10> When I joined, I received several spam messages.
<briggsy> alright thanks for listening to the problem at least
<rjm1982> briggsy, I would check for broken packages...  try running (from the terminal) "sudo apt-get install -f"
* tech-mike got trillian to work, just felt like sharing
<n2diy> how do you shutdown Ipchains from the CLI?
<rjm1982> tech-mike, trillian linux-native now, or through wine?
<tech-mike> wine
<silent> I should install wine again
<silent> what's the repo for it?
<tech-mike> but i read someone had probs with aim so i only loaded my y! accounts
<rjm1982> i just have a very negative opinion towards wine for some reason....
<briggsy> no problems with packages rjm1982
<Forager> n2diy: I need another option.  My Ubuntu can't DL anything.
* tech-mike loves wine
<rjm1982> briggsy, sorry then, thats all I got. :)
<n2diy> Forager: I just asked the groug, "who do you shutdown Ipchains from the CLI?
<coldsteal> hello
<Kr0ntab> briggsy, this is probably a simple issue.  if you download another jpg to yer home directory... see if you can browse to it with your file manager.
<n2diy> Forager: I group
<coldsteal> is there a way to start the live cd installer with an ncurses installer instead?
<n2diy> how do you shutdown Ipchains from the CLI?
<Kr0ntab> n2diy, ipchains or iptables?
<bulmer> if it was iptables, you dont shut it down, you flush the rules
<Kr0ntab> you can use the -F option... of course using sudo.
<Kr0ntab> sudo iptables -F
<n2diy> Kr0ntab: The latest one, which I thought was Ipchains?
<Kr0ntab> ipchains is legacy... iptables is currently what you want to use.
<briggsy> Kr0ntab i can see it in my file viewer, but it is when i want to select an image through the change desktop background
<n2diy> Ok, bad N2DIY, bad, bad, bad....
<novato_br> anybody knows about (Ketsumeishi )--(Sakura ) ?
<coldsteal> what is the alternate cd?
<n2diy> ! ja
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<rjm1982> -- not so much on topic, but does anyone know a good source for wide (dual screen) wallpapers?
<jarrod_> coldsteal: the install disk w/o the graphics
<Kr0ntab> briggsy, if you right click on the file... select open with Image Viewer
<briggsy> yea i can see it
<coldsteal> jarrod_: but does it install X and grub?
<briggsy> but when i try to apply as background it doesn't do anything
<jarrod_> coldsteal: if you are talking about the desktop verison, yes
<jarrod_> !livedisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about livedisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tech-mike> rjm1982 try deviantart.com
<coldsteal> jarrod_: would this be the desktop or server http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu-7.10-beta-alternate-i386.iso
<rjm1982> tech-mike, im actually browsing there now...  not much ever changes on there these days (nothing good at least) :)  i need to boot into windows and jump into 3ds max for a bit and make a new one, i guess
<Kr0ntab> briggsy, where are you aplying it as a background?  while in image viewer... go to image menu and "set as wallpaper".  does you background stay a certain color?
<tech-mike> rjm1982 digitalblosphemy.com
<Forager> n2diy: tried sudo iptables -F, no effect.
<Sarah> hey guys, i cant install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<jarrod_> coldsteal: id bet about 5 bucks on that being desktop
<Sarah> it tells me some random thing about X server
<cdm10> Sarah: That's not how you're supposed to install it. Go to System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager and install it from there.
<coldsteal> jarrod_: lol thanks
<Sarah> no no
<Sarah> i have an 8800gts, a bug in 7.04 means i have to mod the driver manualy then run the executable
<jarrod_> tech-mike: ever heard of background translations for the 3-d desktop?
<Plutoprim1> how do I unhide a buddys pidgin icon?
<jarrod_> coldsteal: no problem
<Plutoprim1> I'm gonna submit a bug report
<Sarah> so i moded it
<Plutoprim1> this is annoying
<Sarah> and have to run the app
<Plutoprim1> it's relaly easy to hide an icon
<n2diy> Forager: Bad dope, should be something like /etc/services/?????? restart, stop, start, etc...
<tech-mike> jarrod_ not sure
<Plutoprim1> just right click on it
<cdm10> !enter | everyone
<ubotu> everyone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Plutoprim1> but to unhide....
<Plutoprim1> man
<Sarah> but its telling me i cant run it in x server
<cdm10> Sarah: Don't install that way.
<cdm10> Sarah: Do it through System>Admin>Restricted Drivers Manager.
<Sarah> i told u, to install the driver for an 8800gts i have to mod the driver manualy, i did now i have to run the executable without X
<Sarah> i tried that and it didnt let me, a bug IN UBUNTU is preventing me from using the restricted drivers
<Sarah> its actualy the kernal im using that the bug is in
<Sarah> -> proof
<Sarah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<Sarah> so how to i run it, when i goto failsafe terminal it doesnt work
<cdm10> !enter | Sarah
<ubotu> Sarah: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sarah> ok ok
<cdm10> Sarah: I'm not sure how to help you, sorry. Maybe you should ask again a bit later, but mention why you're installing from the site rather than from Restricted Drivers in the original message.
<x89x> hello everyonr. Is there any site i can find help for C-Sharp ??
<Sarah> OMG!! i told U!!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<jarrod_> simmer down
<Kr0ntab> sarah.. calm down.
<Sweeper> ZOMG
<Sweeper> DORAMA
<rob> x89x, #c# maybe?
<Sarah> lol a bug in ubuntu that doesnt let me install it
<x89x> in this channel rob ?
<x89x> i mean this network ?
<jarrod_> instead of a gui package contained a bobcat
<rob> x89x, yeah
<x89x> lemme see
<cdm10> Sarah: I realize that you've told me. I'm telling you that if you ask a bit later, but mention everything that you've mentioned to me right from the start, more people might be able to help you.
<rob> x89x, we do have a few windows/microsoft channels here
<Sarah> ok fine
<Sarah> then does anyone here know how to update the kernel of 7.04?
<Forager> n2diy: I"ve skimmed the man iptables.  I have no idea what you're telling me to do.
<rob> Sarah, the problem does appear to be fixed in Gutsy, so just wait a couple of weeks.
<jarrod_> 11 days :D
<n2diy> Forager: Bad dope, should be something like /etc/services/?????? restart, stop, start, etc...
<usser> jarrod_: ahah u do countdown?
<Sarah> yea, but its a kernel problem and i have exams for a few weeks so i dont think i will have time
<Sarah> :(
<rob> Sarah, there are mentions of patches and fixes on there too, try them.
<briggsy> Kr0ntab, i can apply a background directly from a site. but it seems that i cannot select images using the "change desktop background"
<jarrod_> usser well there is a big counter on the ubuntu home page
<Sarah> i have
<josemb> from puerto rico
<rob> Sarah, okay, well you will just have to wait, ranting in here isn't going to help.
<Forager> n2diy: Bad Dope?  I don't have that directory, /etc/services.
<Sarah> oh, the fix i did and it said to have worked ive completed but dont know how to install :(
<rob> Sarah, do the open source drivers work? Just put up with them in the mean time if they do.
<n2diy> how do you shutdown Ipchains from the CLI? Reply to Forager
<n2diy> or Ip tables
<jarrod_> sarah: im totally unable to help, but what is this driver for?
<Sarah> they dont, its a kernel problem so ill try update that
<PirateHead> Ubuntu is reporting a bogus audio CD and printing a bunch of stuff to stderr, complaining about "hdc: drive not ready for command" and it's bogging my system down. Can anybody help me fix it?
<PirateHead> By bogus, I mean there
<Sarah> jarrod: a nvidia 8800gts 640mb card on ubuntu
<PirateHead> By bogus, I mean there's an audio CD on the desktop but nothing in the drive, nor was there ever anything in the drive.
<rjm1982> PirateHead, right click the icon and unmount it?
<jarrod_> sarah for all of your linux gaming :D?
<PirateHead> rjm1982: if only it were something that easy to fix. :-) I've tried all the obvious things.
<Sarah> haha, i get better FPS on linux when i play CS
<Sarah> and most games
<n2diy> Sarah: I thought you where studying? :)
<PirateHead> That's awesome, Sarah. I'm hoping to get CS:Source working on my linux box, but haven't had time yet. I assume you can play at LANs without a lot of fuss?
<jarrod_> lol
<k3nz0o> hey Ubuntu people
<jarrod_> hey
<briggsy> if i could get starcraft, and counterstrike source working for linux i would never need windows again...lol
<Forager> The FreeBSD website has a driver that has my NIC included in it's supported hardware.  it's re(4).  How do i get that installed in Ubuntu?
<PirateHead> Forager: either find and install the package for it, or find build instructions and get your dependencies sorted out.
<k3nz0o> is skystar2 pci card work in Ubuntu?
<rjm1982> My gaming happens on the 360, made leaving windows behind much easier :)
<n2diy> Forager: what packages formats is it offered in?
<jarrod_> briggsy: if only, im about neck deep in dependant software over here
<Sarah> PirateHead: NO FUSs! smooth as a charm, only driver issues and driect sound (fixed when u port the windows DLLS over to the wine emulated drive
<rjm1982> well, 3d Studio Max and Photoshop keep me in windows...
<PirateHead> Ubuntu is reporting a bogus audio CD and printing a bunch of stuff to stderr, complaining about "hdc: drive not ready for command" and it's bogging my system down. Can anybody help me fix it?
<briggsy> rjm1982 you left windows but your still a microsoft slave
<rjm1982> briggsy, not a slave at all.  I chose the 360 because its a great system
<heartsblood> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: the best way to find out is to download a LiveCD and see for yourself. :-)
<jarrod_> rjm1982: yea ps runs in wine, but I just cant deal with it like that
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: are you a Windows user?
<rjm1982> jarrod_ ... yeah, and not cs3
<rjm1982> and people that give me the "use gimp" make me laugh...
<jarrod_> rjm1982: wow rjm1982: is now known as moneybags
<usser> rjm1982: use xara )
<k3nz0o> i have triple boot here ,, Ubuntu windows and BackTrack2
<usser> rjm1982: its vector but wth for that matter ))
<briggsy> rjm1982 i dunno i chose PS3 because i hate microsoft and i have been a Playstation fan since it started
<rjm1982> jarrod_ I didnt buy it...company did :)
<PirateHead> briggsy: I hate Sony as much as Microsoft. They're both turds.
<silent> how might I add the shutdown ability under Desktop?
<Sarah> once i sort out this driver issue
<briggsy> PirateHead then what console games do you play if any...Nintendo???
<Sarah> im so playing my crysis MP beta
<rjm1982> I think hating MS is just the cool thing to do now...its easier to hate them than to acknowledge the good things they have done...  but i digress..
<PirateHead> briggsy: PC games only.
<usser> its always easier to hate
<rjm1982> When PC games have a centralized online setup like Live, then I might come back...but not before that
<PirateHead> briggsy: my brother has a PS1 and PS2 that I play games on sometimes, but I haven't for awhile.
<Sarah> lol linux has better dx10 suppo\rt then xp
<usser> Sarah: HA
<jarrod_> sarah: too much bash for me, I didnt even see the o
<Forager> n2diy:  It's not packaged independantly.  I'll have to ask for it from the developer team.
<silent> is Crysis native to linux?
<PirateHead> rjm1982: Good things that Microsoft has done... like what? Are we talking really truly good things, or just bullying that makes them big and powerful?
<silent> or are you cedega'ing?
<jarrod_> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<n2diy> Forager: you lost me, what isn't packaged?
<jarrod_> nvm
<rjm1982> PirateHead ... you think they would be big and powerful, and people would have bought their product if it werent the best?  Remember, the early PC users werent like now, they were tech people, and they all went MS
<jarrod_> I remember it saying something funny at one time...
<silent> PirateHead, sorry to tell you this but a lot of linux development has occured directly because of windows competition
<silent> particularly in the server industry
<Wolf23> Guys i need a help!
<Forager> n2diy: re(4), the NIC driver that freeBSD uses to support my network interface.  I was hoping it would be available to be added somehow into ubunto because they're both BSD.
<Forager> wait.. Ubunto id Debian..
<Forager> Forager is an ID10T
<magnetron> !offtopic | rjm1982 PirateHead
<PirateHead> silent: there's no denying that competition from Microsoft pushes Linux forward, and it's true that competition is needed to keep any market from stagnating.
<ubotu> rjm1982 PirateHead: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PirateHead> Ubuntu is reporting a bogus audio CD and printing a bunch of stuff to stderr, complaining about "hdc: drive not ready for command" and it's bogging my system down. Can anybody help me fix it?
<n2diy> Forager: what is the full file names? any .deb or .rpm?
<silent> software would be nowhere near as advanced today if not for microsoft... albeit very patchy/sketchy programs
<rjm1982> Magnetron, thanks for jumping into a conversation that you played no part in, and for picking a single person out of all of us ... good on you, hope you feel a little more important
<Forager> n2diy.  There aren't any.
<Forager> n2diy:  they aren't available as seperate downloads.
<silent> magnetron, I totally missed that. Of course I usually ignore ubotu anyway
<jarrod_> here is a good question: why cant i use dolphin to view lan servers? ie \\192.168.1.whatever
<silent> jarrod, is that smb?
<magnetron> rjm1982: it's an interesting discussion. please take it in #ubuntu-offtopic . Thank you.
<jarrod_> smb = samba then yes
<PirateHead> <godwin>Germany's railway system would not be near as advanced today if not for Adolf Hitler, but that doesn't mean that Hitler's reign as a whole had a good influence on Germany</godwin>
<n2diy> Forager: ??? Usually NICs are well supported, check for typos in your searches.
<silent> jarrod_, what is dolphin?
<Wolf23> somebody help me?
<Sweeper> PirateHead ftw
<briggsy> PirateHead well said
<jarrod_> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> Sweeper, PirateHead: godwin's law!
<Forager> n2diy: I have.  Ubunto does not support my NIC natively.
<silent> PirateHead, are you sure about that?
<jarrod_> dolphin is the new kde file browser but it goes for all ubuntu file browser
<n2diy> Forager: so go for a .dep or .rpm
<magnetron> PirateHead: please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<usser> silent: thats a fact
<silent> usser, You're totally right, germany would have gotten out of that much debt eventually. burning money as fuel doesnt sound like a failing economy at all
<jarrod_> whats the law that states thats there is a limited amount of time untill itself comes up?
<Forager> n2diy: i do have the files that ship with the NIC, which includes Linux files...
<PirateHead> Godwin's law says that in any online argument, the probability that somebody will make a Hitler reference approaches 1 as the argument gets longer.
<Forager> n2diy:  But I'm not sure how to use them properly.
<pete83> jarrod_: that is Murphhy's Law
<darkchr0n0s> how do i set a label for a partition ?
<n2diy> Forager: what version of linux are you running?
<darkchr0n0s> i am already using it..
<Forager> ubuntu 7.04
<magnetron> PirateHead, silent, usser: you are WAY offtopic. take it top #ubuntu-offtopic !
<Forager> oops..  n2diy: ubuntu 7.04
<silent> PirateHead, well honestly, every event has an impact that branches through time. Chances are you wouldnt be alive had Hitler not started ww2
<PirateHead> Ubuntu is reporting a bogus audio CD and printing a bunch of stuff to stderr, complaining about "hdc: drive not ready for command" and it's bogging my system down. Can anybody help me fix it?
<darkchr0n0s> magnetron : how do i set a label for a partition ?
<silent> PirateHead, how much impact does that have on our conversation? It's existence.
<n2diy> Forager: are you familiar with Synaptic?
<rjm1982> slient, Now you're sliding into chaos theory.. :)
<silent> rjm1982, yep
<silent> rjm1982, however, it is more obvious that a cmoplex event such as ww2 would have a larger impact
<Sweeper> PirateHead: try killing hald and see if that stops it
<silent> rjm1982, as opposed to a butterfly's wings
<Sweeper> and then look for other things in ps -e to kill
<PirateHead> Sweeper: how do I kill hald, and will that make my system unstable?
<jarrod_> magnetron what DOESNT hitler have to do with ubuntu, think about it
<Sweeper> PirateHead: kill -9 (pid)
<heartsblood> why would mozilla crash when If I type 'crash report detected' in the serach box?
<Sweeper> it might
<n2diy> Forager: are you familiar with Synaptic?
<jarrod_> magnetron wait nvm....
<rjm1982> jarrod_, we would have to be high to answer such a question... :)
<Sweeper> but if it fixes it, it at least gives you somewhere to start :)
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Forager> n2diy: somewhat.  I know how to evoke it and find things in my library.
<silent> magnetron, stop spamming that crap, keep this channel functional </irony>
<rjm1982> magnetron, all of your messages have been about us being off topic, so you, yourself, are off topic
<n2diy> Forager: have you enabled the optional repos?
<PirateHead> Sweeper: killing hald did not affect the problem.
<Sweeper> hmmmm
<silent> rjm1982, I think he just likes messing with ubotu... makes him feel warm and fuzzy and important inside
<Sweeper> there should be a way to find out what's accessing your drive..
<jarrod_> where do i remove the # to take off the CD as a repos?
<magnetron> rjm1982, silent: support questions and answers about ubuntu are ontopic here. the rest isn't. please accept this fact
<rjm1982> silent : Napoleon Compled :)
<Sweeper> run "top" and tell me what's in the top 10
<PirateHead> Sweeper: it's important to note that there is nothing in my drive in the first place.
<Sweeper> PirateHead: I realize this!
<rjm1982> magnetron, you are not an op.  Please accept this fact
<bluebanana> Hi. Please help. Are the 2 cables on (1) http://peek.snurl.com/1rv7k and (2) http://peek.snurl.com/1rv7m EXACTLY the same?
<rjm1982> grr, "Complex"
<pete83> rjm1982, but if you point out that he is hypocritically off-topic, you yourself are also off-topic
<n2diy> Forager: have you enabled the optional repos?
<Sweeper> pete83: meta-meta-meta?
<pete83> Sweeper: Yes.
<rjm1982> pete83, im exponentially off-topic apparently
<PirateHead> the top 10 are firefox-bin, xgl, Xorg, init, migration/0, ksoftirqd/0, watchdog0, events/0, khelper, kthread
<silent> hehe
<Forager> n2diy: The only repository I have is the installation CD.
<silent> magnetron, you are out of order
* Sweeper rearranges magnetron 
<silent> fsck magnetron
<ferronica> how to change Usplash in ubuntu 7.04 ?
<PirateHead> ferronica, google it
<rjm1982> PirateHead: thats a dickhead response... be nice
<silent> ferronica, I swear.... if there is an answer on the internet for anything, google knows
<n2diy> Forager: Ok, you mentioned that, so your night installed, just running live?
<rjm1982> If google worked, this forum wouldnt exist
<briggsy> it would still exist it just may not have anybody asking anything of substance in it
<Forager> n2diy:  No, I'm installed. Fisty, Grub, the whole 9 yards.
<PirateHead> rjm1982: I wanted to change usplash on 7.04 a few months ago, googled it, and figured it out within 5 minutes. I could google it again in order to advise ferronica, or I could just advise him to google it himself and come back here if he needs more help. That's my reasoning, take it or leave it.
<silent> rjm1982, only because reading forums take too much time ;P. People are lazy... err like efficiency when they troubleshoot
<rjm1982> silent: i think people would rather interact with others, rather than just read a bunch of ad-ridden forum crap
<silent> rjm1982, that too
<noz3r0> Hello
<rjm1982> i said "Rather" too much
<Sweeper> PirateHead: I dunno man, it looks like SOMETHING is trying to mount your non-existent cd drive. try putting a cd in and see what happens?
<silent> rjm1982, but I will admit that most of the questions asked, Particularly the "newbie questions" could be answered with a simple google search
<g0dd3ss> hai friendz, someoone know a good app that will compare 2 folders and spit out a list of the differences?
<n2diy> Forager: And you can run Synaptic, but it only sources the CD?
<silent> rjm1982, "how do I get to terminal??!?!?!??!??!11oneeleven"
<rjm1982> silent: true...  but I don't mind that, I never have...  I've banned alot of people from forums for going "search it" ... though
<magnetron> g0dd3ss: i'm not sure, but i guess diff could do it
<noz3r0> lol @ silent
<Forager> n2diy: correct.
<rjm1982> silent:  tilda!  :)
<PirateHead> Sweeper: the legitimate CD is not recognized.
<rjm1982> actually, tilda goes to crap with xompiz on
<rjm1982> compix
<rjm1982> ...damnit.  im tired
<g0dd3ss> oooo I see, lol, scuse teh nooobyness! thanks  magnetron
<silent> rjm1982, effort is what separates the people who will learn, from the people who will copy. When a person comes into the channel and is given a bunch of stuff he/she doesn't understand.. copies it into console and goes, they learn nothing
<silent> whereas through research they could figure out WHY that command works
<rjm1982> silent: isn't that the point of ubuntu, though, that people dont HAVE to learn, it just works?
<n2diy> Forager: Edit/Configure Synaptic to go out in the wild. It is all drop boxes and check boxes, with a mouse.
<dissection> When I play videos, the colors are messed up, and there is a big green bar on the left. How do I fix that? It plays fine on my other system running Ubuntu
<PirateHead> rjm1982: that's the point of Ubuntu, not Ubuntu troubleshooting =D
<pete83> silent: "give a man a fish..." is another way of putting it
<rjm1982> silent: i mean, if you want to learn, roll your own slackware, thats a hell of an experience :)
<PirateHead> pete83: a fire works as a better example. Give a man a fire, he'll be warm for one night. Set a man on fire, and he'll be warm for the rest of his life.
<cdm10> Does anyone here remember a kernel update in Feisty once that changed people's drive paths (like, changing /dev/sda to /dev/hda)
<silent> rjm1982, yes, I see that as a serious downside for the os. particularly through this point of transition, where it is almost configurable without terminal, but then only the hardest things need to be configured through console
<silent> making it difficult for people who use the gui only
<noz3r0> If I have non-compatible hardware for Ubuntu but I dual-boot it with Windows XP can I modify said hardware through Ubuntu because Windows recognizes it?
<novato_br> hi dudes, how can I get the access mirrors repositories ?
<cdm10> noz3r0: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking.
<silent> noz3r0, sounds like voodoo windows/linux compatibility to me
<pete83> PirateHead: haha, or spiders: give a man a spider, and he'll have a spider for a week; but drown a man in a sea of poisonous spiders, and he'll have spiders the rest of his life
<rjm1982> silent: actually, i love the terminal...  my mom uses ubuntu, when i need to fix something (shes in CA, im in VA) i can tell her exactly what to type in the console, much faster than telling her how to do it in gui...  no "what button?  i dont see that button!" :D
<silent> rjm1982, better yet, get her IP and ssh in
<n2diy> Forager:Good night, good luck.
<PirateHead> pete83, you have taken it too far. =P
<rjm1982> silent: i would, but they use a damned Apple airport mini, and i cant for the life of me figure out port forwarding on it :)
<noz3r0> Like lets say Ubuntu doesn't read one of my video cards because I have them crossfired, can I still modify settings on the card via Ubuntu even though it doesnt recognize it but Windows does
<Forager> n2diy:  Thanks.
<noz3r0> ^^hope that makes sense
<silent> rjm1982, oh those Apple devices
<n2diy> Forager:Good night, good luck.
<cdm10> noz3r0: What do you mean by modify settings on the card?
<cdm10> noz3r0: Ubuntu's not going to break any of your hardware for Windows, if that's what you're asking.
<noz3r0> can I open my nvidia panel and edit it
<fouad> Hi, anyone know a free database design application for linux ?
<Negra> what is a good upnp media server for linux?
<Forager> n2diy:  Thyanks fo rthe help.  Good night.
<PirateHead> noz3r0: Windows and Ubuntu will keep their own separate copies of video card settings, so modifying the settings on one operating system will not affect its performance on the other.
<rjm1982> silent: i'm very much love-hate with that thing...its a pain as a router, but for the music streaming its genious
<noz3r0> thank you PirateHead
<dissection> When I play videos in totem, the colors are messed up, and there is a big green bar on the left. How do I fix that? It plays fine on my other system running Ubuntu
<cdm10> noz3r0: And by the way, Ubuntu DOES support nVidia.
* Forager adresses the room: "So, Can anyone take over?"
<silent> rjm1982, apple is a tradeoff... You know it's going to work... but the extent to which it can extend its functionality tends to be limited
<PirateHead> cdm10: he said that he couldn't get Ubuntu to work with more than one of his cards because they are crossfired, meaning that they need special firmware to interact with each other optimally.
<noz3r0> I figured it supports basically everything I just like to make sure of loopholes because on Wednesday when my HDD arrives I'm dual booting
<fouad> dissection, did you install Beryl ?
<pete83> dissection: go to terminal, and type "gstreamer-properties", and change the video mode
<PirateHead> cdm10: I'm not sure that Ubuntu supports advanced card features like that.
<cdm10> PirateHead: ah, ok.
<k3nz0o> Guy Ubuntu Expert ,, I have OrbiCam , with Mircodia chipset ,, I can not make my webcam work
<rjm1982> silent: agreed :)
<Negra> can anyone suggest a good upnp media server for linux?
<noz3r0> But yeah PirateHead got me on that one, I appreciate it
<dissection> fouad: I did for a few minutes yesterday, hated it, and uninstalled it.
<silent> I'm out guys, gonna catch some ZzZz's
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: Webcams are notoriously bad with Linux. Good luck. =D
<noz3r0> night
<silent> have a good one
<fouad> dissection, yeah go to gstream-properties and choose X11 video mode
<rjm1982> nytwe
<fouad> should fix your problem
<k3nz0o> PirateHead , what a professional answer , thanks
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: if I had something helpful to say, I would. All I know is that webcams, in particular, are notorious in that regard.
<dissection> fouad: still the same
<novato_br> anybody saw beryl running on chipset video VIA ?
<Negra> has any one used GMediaServer?
<novato_br> is it possible?
<pete83> dissection: then use the package "totem-xine"
<fouad> dissection, does it do the same problem with all videos ?
<k3nz0o> i never hear VIA has VGA card
<ubuntu_> ?
<Negra> can anyone suggest a good upnp media server for linux?
<dissection> fouad: I haven't tried another video, but this same video plays fine on my other system running Ubuntu.
<fouad> oh ok
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: It might not actually be hopeless in your case: googling your request gave me some links to people who got Orbicams working.
<novato_br> wow, VIA
<novato_br> its a chipset
<novato_br> VIA technology
<fouad> dissection, in that case I have no idea , really sorry for that. Maybe you should post your problem on the ubuntu forum
<k3nz0o> some said at Ubuntuforum.org Orbicam work with gspca driver  but not in my own experience
<novato_br> is it possible to run beryl on chipset VIA video card ?
<Forager> When using make, wahat does error 2 mean?
<PirateHead> k3nz0o: try sending an email to the maintainers of the gspca driver, and search through their mailing list archives. Maybe there's a patch floating around for your specific webcam model.
<dissection> pete83: totem-xine fixed the problem. Whats the difference between gstreamer and xine?
<dotjay> how Am i supposed to open rar 3.0 files
<pete83> dissection: they're just different, I don't know exactly why xine sometimes works better
<PirateHead> dotjay: you can probably use file-roller, and if that doesn't work, you can download a free copy of RARlabs software and use that.
<k3nz0o> i just found that someone has develop the driver sn9xxc but it a commerial driver
<dotjay> how can i install the rar or unrar from the tbz?
<k3nz0o> www.linux-project.org
<dissection> dotjay: 7zip is there in your repo that lets you unrar.
<magnetron> dotjay: it's compressed with the bz2 tool
<dotjay> dissection:how to add the repo of 7zip in my synaptic Package manager?
<hal14450_> dotjay, sudo apt-get install unrar
<PirateHead> dotjay: synaptic is not needed. Just use add/remove programs.
<heguru> Worlf23: hello, any luck with gnokii?
<dotjay> hey but unrar i already installed it
<dotjay> but it oly supports the versions below 3.0
<hal14450_> dotjay, man unrar
<hal14450_> unrar e first.filename.rar
<jdong> hal14450_: I doubt unrar has 3.0 support...
<dotjay> yeah it doesnt support that the unrar i have is frre one
<hal14450_> oh?
<jdong> hal14450_: currently only the nonfree and shareware versions support it
<dotjay> jdong: yeah and it doesnt support encrypted files
<jdong> dotjay: are you usning the "unrar" package from Multiverse?
<PirateHead> RAR needs to die. We have 7z anyway.
<jdong> PirateHead: sometimes you and I have no control over the formats we receive
<dotjay> but how ami supposed to install 7zip
<alecwh> I've got a small problem. The "window list" panel preferences dialog doesn't have a size option (where you can set minwidth and maxwidth) Screenshot: http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwindowlistprept1.png Can someone help?
<jdong> PirateHead: and RAR still has a competitive advantage over 7z....
<Sarah> i guess i have to swap over to fedora core
<PirateHead> jdong: those are both true. it's too bad.
<jdong> dotjay: the "unrar" command installed by package unrar in Multiverse supports rar 3.0 specs and encryption to the best of my knowledge...
<Forager> I need help troubleshooting a NIC.
<darkchr0n0s> Forager shoot.. some1 will die ;)
<PirateHead> !NIC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jdong> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/44958/comments/2
<jdong> this comment is a good comparison of all the Ubuntu RAR extractors
<xcst> can someone help me in installing ms office in ubuntu
<xcst> =)
<darkchr0n0s> jdong : doesn't make much of a difference unless you are mass unraring
<darkchr0n0s> xcst : use open office
<jdong> darkchr0n0s: what doesn't make much difference?
<Forager> darkchr0n0s: thanks...  I'm running Fisty on a desktop tower and I can't get my linksys instant gigabit NIC (eg1032v3) working.
<cerneula> hi everyone. I am new to Ubuntu. How can I change the default appearance of desktop icons? File icons are rather big and PDFs and images are huge previews. I would like to change all that. THank you very much!
<Negra> can anyone suggest a good upnp media server for linux?
<mmc> how to tell apt to use  files in the /etc/apt/sources.list.d  directory?
<PirateHead> I would like to know how to do that stuff too, cerneula. If you don't get a satisfactory answer about how to do it with Gnome (Ubuntu's default desktop environment), I suggest that you give Xfce a try.
<cerneula> pirateHead: thank you, but I'm sure there must be a way. Ubuntu is incredible
<xcst> theres an error in my open office
<xcst> it always crashes
<PirateHead> cerneula: There certainly is a way, but it is probably not a trivial thing. Are you new to Linux, or just to Gnome, or just to Ubuntu?
<markdarb> Hi all. A quick question: if I install Gutsy Beta, will it be easy enough to upgrade to the final release once it comes out?
<Crush`> is it possible to check to see if a file has 'duration: 2' and 'duration: 3' on alternating lines?
<jdong> markdarb: sure, just apply all system updates and it'll be Gutsy Final
<LinuxJuggalo> !gutsy | markdarb
<darkchr0n0s> Forager : try this http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Linksys_Gigabit_Network_Adapter_EG1032_v3_c12430.html#12348 (i am not sure if this will work or not)
<markdarb> jdong: Thanks.
<ubotu> markdarb: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<cerneula> PirateHead: well when I used Linux 7/8 years ago and I have always followed its development, although I have not been using it. But I am new to ubuntu
<geek> hi
<cerneula> PirateHead: I have been looking around myself for an answer, but so far nothing. I just can't believe there is no easy way to change that
<PirateHead> cerneula: well, Ubuntu implements an icon theme using Gnome, so in order to replace the icons with smaller ones, you'll need to research the way that Gnome handles icon themes and then find (or create from scratch) a suitable replacement.
<geek> some chanel in spanish?
<PirateHead> !es | gek
<ubotu> gek: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<geek> thanks
<PirateHead> np
<Negra> can anyone suggest a good upnp media server for linux?
<cerneula> PirateHead: thank you I haven't actually realised what happens when you change the icon theme. hold on...
<kenjy_> Friends, I finish bought a new computer, what is better to do?, to wait to the new version ubuntu or to install the 7.0.4 and soon to update to 7.10? I can update to 7,10 in a transparent way?
<PirateHead> kenjy_: what kind of computer? =D
<cerneula> PirateHead: it remains the same, icons change but their size not, and huge PDF and images previews stay the same, this is what I find more annoying
<kenjy_> PirateHead amd sempron 1.6ghz, 512mb of ram and 120gb of hd
<Negra> does any body here have D-Lin dsm 320?
<Negra> I mean a D-Link DSM 320
<loftroffle> simple stupid question:
<loftroffle> how do I find out what version of ubuntu is running from the command line/
<quik_> has anyone ever used "naslite+"
<quik_> ?
<PirateHead> kenjy_: If you want to install Ubuntu now, you can either go with 7.04 or with the presently realeased 7.10 beta (either one will be easy to upgrade to 7.10 final)
<loftroffle> like
<loftroffle> how can I find out what version of ubuntu I'm on on a VPS
<loftroffle> where the MOTD doesn't tell me anything
<kenjy_> PirateHead: I don't wanna install a beta, then I should wait?
<LinuxJuggalo> loftroffle: uname -a
<kenjy_> loftroffle, what kind of VPS? VirtualBox, openvz, linux vserver ...
<loftroffle> LinuxJuggalo: damn, that didn't tell me anything :(
<loftroffle> umm
<PirateHead> kenjy_: If you're going to be using it as a server, or a "business critical machine", then I would wait.
<kenjy_> PirateHead: its my sisters PC
<kenjy_> PirateHead ... Ubuntu its not for servers
<loftroffle> kenjy_: it's OpenVZ it seems
<PirateHead> kenjy_: Ubuntu has a whole distro dedicated to server deployments, actually.
<kenjy_> loftroffle: Cool I use it in the work :D
<LinuxJuggalo> kenjy_: ubuntu is for both servers and desktops
<drekko> loftroffle: cat /etc/lsb-release
<loftroffle> yeah it's a $10/mo deal
<mechdave> kenjy_, , why is that?
<PirateHead> kenjy_: There should be no problem installing 7.10 and upgrading it in a week or two, though.
<kenjy_> PirateHead: Ubuntu have a small professional packages support and a pour secure implementation
<loftroffle> ah ok it's 6.06
<xcst> can someone help me
<xcst> my openoffice crashes
<PirateHead> !help : xcst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help : xcst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PirateHead> eh
<loftroffle> was hoping it'd be a newer one but ah well I can upgrade at some point if I need to I guess XD
<PirateHead> xcst: is there debugging output?
<kenjy_> PirateHead: When I upgrade from one version to another the system its downgraded?
<PirateHead> kenjy_: the system undergoes many changes during an upgrade, but none of them would be accurately described as downgrades.
<_HetArgje_> 6c6c6c6c6c
<kenjy_> PirateHead: Then if I wanna a pure system I should reinstall my ubuntu in a week?
<xcst> files just wont open
<xcst> it just wanted to always recover and recover it
<PirateHead> kenjy_: if you want it to wipe your harddive, then sure you can do a reinsall. If at the end of the week you would rather upgrade the system than replace it, you can simply run a distro-upgrade.
<Forager> Darkchr0n0s: does this mean anything to you? : Enable CONFIG_NS83820 (National Semiconduct DP83820 support)
<PirateHead> xcst: is the file corrupted?
<xcst> nope
<kenjy_> ok
<xcst> im thinking if i reinstall open office
<xcst> would it work?
<kenjy_> tnks PirateHead: I hope that after 3 or 4 distro-upgrades my system continue working, some one here have a ubuntu 4.10 growt to 7.0.4?
<arnducky> xorg!
<PirateHead> kenjy_: I'm not sure quite what you're asking, but my system has survived two distro upgrades (dapper->edgy, edgy->feisty)
<kenjy_> survived? jaja
<CokeNCode> hey guys ... just screwed my xorg.conf file
<CokeNCode> how ...
<swarm> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CokeNCode> do i copy the back up created
<CokeNCode> swarm ... that's what screwed it
<swarm> oh cool :)
<CokeNCode> now ... how do i copy the backup ... xorg.conf.2001 etc
<CokeNCode> to rename it as xorg.conf
<Forager> does anyone know what this means? "Enable CONFIG_NS83820 (National Semiconduct DP83820 support)"
<compreak219> mv /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.backup  (or wherever you put it)
<CokeNCode> everytime i try to rename the xorg.conf file ... to xorg.bak
<CokeNCode> and then rename the backup to xorg.conf
<Negra> has any one here used GMediaServer?
<CokeNCode> i get an error saying 'bareword xorg not allowed'
<compreak219> name it like, xorg.conf.back
<CokeNCode> 'while strict subs in use (at eval 1) line 1
<CokeNCode> compreak219 it won't let me rename the xorg.conf file period
<compreak219> cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.back
<compreak219> do that
<CokeNCode> compreak219 shouldn't that be the other way around ?
<compreak219> errr
<CokeNCode> if i'm trying to restore the xorg.conf gile
<oasisfai> why beryl alway locking with aiglx enable in feisty?
<CokeNCode> *file
<CokeNCode> from xorg.conf.20010092
<CokeNCode> ?
<compreak219> rm xorg.conf,  cp xorg.conf.back xorg.conf
<compreak219> delete it first, then copy it over
<tabman> I updated by Ubuntu 6.06 with system updates and after that my mouse isn't working properly, seems like driver is not compatible anymore or something like that ?
<compreak219> sudo rm xorg.conf  if it'll let you
<CokeNCode> hmmm
<CokeNCode> thanks
<CokeNCode> yeh, i was logged in as root
<compreak219> k
<CokeNCode> i thought it would let me rename the back up file
<CokeNCode> to xorg.conf tho
<CokeNCode> why didn't it ?
<CokeNCode> didn't realise i'd have to use the copy command
<compreak219> idk, i always just copy that file
<compreak219> never tried renaming it
<CokeNCode> ah yes ... sweet ... and now a cntrl + alt + backspace fixes everything
<CokeNCode> thanks guys :D
<compreak219> heh good deal
<CokeNCode> wonder why the rename didn't work tho ... how odd
<Forager> how can I force a NIC to use IPv4 and NOT IPv6?
<compreak219> dunno
<MeRodent> CokeNCode, what command did you use to rename?  it should be mv
<CokeNCode> MeRodent i used 'rename' ... :$
<CokeNCode> is that depricated or something ?
<CokeNCode> or just the totally wrong command
<MeRodent> CokeNCode, the command to rename in unix / linux is mv (ie move)
<astro76> CokeNCode, rename is a program to do batch renaming
<quantumflux> how can i increase my touchpad speed & disable the double touch = click?
<heguru> quantumflux: install gsynaptics
<Stinkfly> hi
<riotkittie> oh yea. gsynaptics. i forgot about that one
<CokeNCode> astro76 thanks ... just read the man page ... and realised the first argument was actually not a filename
<CokeNCode> thanks
* Stinkfly wants the sims 2!
<CokeNCode> that explains the weird error message
<astro76> quantumflux, gsynaptics... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<CokeNCode> first expression it takes is a rule
<CokeNCode> hmm
<Stinkfly> any way to get the sims 2 working on kubuntu fiesty?
<CokeNCode> *expression = argument
<CokeNCode> thanks guys
<quantumflux> kool thanx astro76
<CokeNCode> learned a lot today
<Ahadiel> I get this error when starting evolution: http://pastebin.com/m6ec8c1ff
<Forager> how can I force a NIC to use IPv4 and NOT IPv6?
<Ahadiel> Any thoughts?
<LinuxJuggalo> Stinkfly: install wine
<LinuxJuggalo> !wine | Stinkfly
<ubotu> Stinkfly: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
* Forager looks at all ege join/leave notices and think it a shift change.
<Stinkfly> i know but some stuff don't work
<DraconPern> is the ATI Mobility Radeon X1300 supported in 7.10?
<Forager> does anyone know how I can force a NIC to use IPv4 and NOT IPv6?
<LinuxJuggalo> Stinkfly: are you using x86 or x64?
<DraconPern> I am running the 7.10 beta, but I don't see compiz fusion working...
<Stinkfly> me: x86
<LinuxJuggalo> Stinkfly: weird, maybe using another windows emulator installed from source then?
<loftroffle> aww dammit
<loftroffle> i installed lighttpd
<loftroffle> on accident
<Stinkfly> ... would bochs work?
<Forager> gnu
<loftroffle> and now it has taken over for apache
<loftroffle> how do I get rid of it and give control of port 80 back to apache :x
<fark0> This is 100% the wrong place to be right now, but I am absolutely clueless.
<fark0> I am a Linux novice, at best - I am quite stuck.
<mindrape> loftroffle - sudo netstat -tulp to confirm it really is lighthttpd which took over port 80... then kill its process, start up apache, and edit your config to keep it from autostarting
<mindrape> fark0 - what troubles you?
<MeRodent> fark0, I guess there's a point you'll get to when you explain your problem?
<fark0> @MeRodent: My apologies Rodent, I didn't mean to be leading, simply considering the best way to start.
<fark0> What does the make command do?
<fark0> Does it throw something into the compiler?
<fark0> I managed to get a C compiler up and running (for some reason didn't come standard with OpenSuSE 10.2))
<Slart> fark0: that's one of the better explanations of make I've heard in a long time =)
<LinuxJuggalo> !suse | fark0
<ubotu> fark0: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<chaplin89> hi to all..
<mindrape> fark0 - usually you ./configure         make            make install         when dealing with a .tar.gz file
<fark0> Hm..thank you both.
<mindrape> fark0 - but yeah... basically make automagically compiles things for you.  ;)
<loftroffle> mindrape: thanks, I htink i killed it :)
<fark0> Okay, so, -hypothetically-.
<fark0> Let's assume I have a BitchX directory that I untarred and unzipped.
<Slart> fark0: make is, afaik, something that makes compilings lots of stuff easier.. you might call it a script-language/tool for compiling
* riotkittie assumes
<fark0> @Slart: Ty :)
<LinuxJuggalo> !make | fark0
<ubotu> fark0: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Plutoprim1> Make is a disaster
<chaplin89> I've a problem, if i try to compile something, I get this error "C compiler cannot create executables"..does anyone can help me? (sorry for my bad english..i'm italian)
<Plutoprim1> it's a h&p of old legacy garbage
<DraconPern> does the live cd for 7.10 have compiz fusion enabled by default?
<MeRodent> !it | chaplin89
<ubotu> chaplin89: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Slart> chaplin89: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Plutoprim1> that has become so convoluted that even the original authors don't really understanding how still actually works
<riotkittie> ... !thenextpersonto<!command>getsitinthekisserwithapie
<chaplin89> ooh..thanks ^^
<riotkittie> i like make. <hugs it>
<Plutoprim1> yea.. using make is all good
<jdailey> hi.  I've got an issue with dueling Eclipse installs.  I removed the Ubuntu apt-get install because the one I need more is a stand-alone.  Now, I get "command unknown". Something to do with Bash ELF.
<Plutoprim1> developing it
<Plutoprim1> :p
<Slart> chaplin89: that line installs and sets up some common stuff needed for compiling things
<riotkittie> DraconPern: I'm not sure, but i would assume yes if the gfx card can hadle it
<chaplin89> yes..I know ^^
<chaplin89> thanks
<fark0> When I make install in that BitchX directory, I get a "gmake[1] : *** [ctcp.o]  Error 1", and then the install commits honorable seppiku.
<riotkittie> fark0: do you have everything needed to build? have you checked the README?
<Plutoprim1> fark0: need more compile errors
<fark0> I have lots of warnings, but I figured those were just good-practice negligence warnings.
<Plutoprim1> perhaps above the line you pasted
<fark0> Lemme see if I can find any real errors..
<LinuxJuggalo> !pastebin | fark0
<ubotu> fark0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Slart> fark0: have you done the "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ? it installs some compiling/linking stuff
<Plutoprim1> is it complaining about not finding .h files and some such
<LinuxJuggalo> fark0: paste your errors on that pastebin then give us the link
<fark0> @Slart: I have certanly not.
<astro76> fark0, are you switching to root for the make install step? where is the target directory (i.e. /usr/local)?
<pavi> hello , i have live cd for ubuntu 7.10 beta , but i want directly to install ubuntu without first introducing to desktop gnome and then install , is this possible, help please ??
<fark0> AH
<fark0> astro!
<fark0> I am not using root
<fark0> sudo make install?
<fark0> Better?
<astro76> fark0, indeed
<darkchr0n0s> pavi : use alternate install CD
<Slart> pavi: I don't think you can do that with the regular CD.. try the alternate install cd.
<Slart> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<pavi> so have to download alternate , cant do with live one ??
<fark0> Okay, I have a more elborate error I believe..going to the pastebox.
<Slart> pavi: not to my knowledge
<pavi> ok thanks
<astro76> pavi, alternate goes right into a text based install, what's the problem with loading the desktop first?
<briggsy> is there any solution to date for getting flash on a ubuntu AMD64 machine
<briggsy> i have searched the net and seem to be getting no results
<darkchr0n0s> briggsy : install 32bit versions ?
<pavi> i am using vmware on windows , so ram is all full first with windows and then above it live cd dekstop and then above it install procedure, so system goes slow ///
<astro76> briggsy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<fark0> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39827/
<Plutoprim1> pavi: -1
<darkchr0n0s> pavi : how much ram you have ?
<pavi> 512 mb
<pavi> with 256 mb ati card
<jdailey> Any suggestions from this chat where I should ask my question about eclipse?
<codename> Need help, having problems for over 7 months
<Plutoprim1> ouch
<codename> will paypal money
<codename> over $150 if solved
<codename> PM if possible
<gorski> I get this line in my apache http server, what to do? : Warning: Unknown: failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<gorski> Fatal error: Unknown: Failed opening required '/var/www/testphp.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<astro76> pavi, you won't be able to run the desktop well once it's installed with that little ram
<codename> its a GFX driver problem
<Plutoprim1> codename: what's your problem related?
<Plutoprim1> oh
<codename> Graphics.
<Plutoprim1> what card?
<Plutoprim1> nvidia or ati?
<codename> NVIDIA GeForce 6800 GT
<darkchr0n0s> nvidia :S
<Plutoprim1> what's the problem?
<codename> I install the drivers, and it looks really weird.
<codename> I have the screenshots
<Plutoprim1> link
<codename> I can't expalin
<codename> Ok hold on.
<pavi> ok , sir, i am debian user, but currently lured by ubuntu so wanted to check it using vmware, now i will fully install it .
<codename> theres actually like 4 pics
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-9.png
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-1-4.png
<codename> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-8.png
<Plutoprim1> ok
<astro76> pavi, if you really want to take a look first, boot with the livecd
<mir100> http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j216/codenamexiii/Screenshot-8.png
<Plutoprim1> I've seen that before
<mir100> oops
<Plutoprim1> video memory corruption
<pavi> alright
<astro76> pavi, you can even install packages in the livecd environment
<pavi> oh , great , will try
<codename> So what do i do
<Plutoprim1> how does your xorg.conf look like?
<codename> Mine?
<Plutoprim1> yes
<codename> I got 1 question sorry
<codename> um
<codename> is it fixable?
<Plutoprim1> depends what driver you're using
<Plutoprim1> and if your xorg.conf is setup correctly
<codename> Should I switch video cards?
<Plutoprim1> also is this a known working card in windows?
<pavi> i have one more problem sir, i have openssl installed on my system and is up to date but a particular software is reporting that " cant open libssl.so.4 : no such file or directory " , is there any way to solve this problem ///
<codename> I never setup my Xorg config on Feisty
<fark0> Limited Linux experience here, but if your video memory is corrupted (loose sector or such) usually one must replace the video card.
<Plutoprim1> or another OS..
<codename> It worked fine for me in Windows.
<fark0> Oohh.
<fark0> Hmm.
<fark0> That's interesting.
<codename> Again I've never touched my .XORG in Feisty
<Plutoprim1> codename: open a terminal, type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codename> now what
<Plutoprim1> under Section "Device"
<Plutoprim1> what is the Driver?
<codename> yeah
<Plutoprim1> nv? or nvidia?
<xxx> hy ..
<tetrach> quick question why cant i get higher resolution off my graphics card
<Slart> hmm.. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.. apparently the world explodes or something if you use sudo for a X application =)
<codename> InputDevice
<Plutoprim1> haha
<codename> oh
<codename> Nvidia
<tetrach> yeah nvidia
<Plutoprim1> "nvidia" ?
<codename> Section "Device"
<codename> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800 GT] "
<codename> 	Driver		"nv"
<MeRodent> pavi, is that aMSN?
<Plutoprim1> there is your problem
<codename> its nv
<codename> sorry
<darkchr0n0s> tetrach : add the higher resolution in xorg.conf, then it will appear in the menus i suppose
<Plutoprim1> should be:   Driver "nvidia"
<pavi> no , its some broadband client installer software ////
<codename> This is Feisty FAWN
<codename> so
<codename> it doesnt matter
<codename> right
<Plutoprim1> yea
<codename> so what do I do
<codename> change it to
<codename> nvidia
<codename> then
<pavi> it installs an executable in /usr/bin only
<codename> install my drivers?
<Plutoprim1> no
<MeRodent> !enter | codename
<tetrach> i installed a driver
<ubotu> codename: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Plutoprim1> you need to install the official nvidia drivers first
<Plutoprim1> codename: install the drivers first, then change that to nvidia
<codename> So I can't go to restricted drivers manager and do oit
<Plutoprim1> you can
<Forager> in the event that I need to buy a new NIC to work with ubunto, what would people in here reccommend?
<Plutoprim1> codename: the restricted drivers manager will automatically change nv to nvidia
<codename> Because that's what I've been doing, and it still does all that...
<codename> :(
<Plutoprim1> codename: try this, download this http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu12_all.deb
<Plutoprim1> install that
<codename> Already tried Envy.
<darkchr0n0s> Forager : i haven't used linksys before.. but that won't be the case, unless your hardware is listed in unsupported hardware
<astro76> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<drgeb> has anyone upgraded from feisty to gutsy yet ?
<codename> I dunno what to do.
<Plutoprim1> does it build the driver successfully?
<codename> Should I switch video cards?
<codename> Yeah.
<Plutoprim1> ok.. looks like you've already installed the driver
<drgeb> I am wondering if this is going to be a smooth transition or not,
<codename> That's a sign of memory corruption you say?
<Plutoprim1> change nv to nvidia
<codename> Yeah.
<Plutoprim1> and restart X
<Plutoprim1> see if it works
<fark0> Speaking of video cards, I'm trying to install mine just now..
<darkchr0n0s> drgeb : from windows to linux ?/
<pavi> merodent : any solutions
<Plutoprim1> and yes.. that's how memory corruption looks like
<Plutoprim1> when your video buffers are not read/written to correctly
<codename> So if this fails, then I should switch to an older video card?
<Forager> darkchr0n0s, the link ou gave me earlier pretty much says I'm SOL with my current card.  Now, i'm asking for a reccommendation on what I should replace it with?
<Plutoprim1> if you card is working ok.. it shouldn't fail
<astro76> drgeb, it should upgrade flawlessly... but of course you'd want to wait for the actual release
<darkchr0n0s> SOL means ?
<Plutoprim1> if it fails then something is wrong with your card...
<MeRodent> pavi, sorry, just trying to find the refference. I had what sounds like the same problem with aMSN and there was a link to how to fix it from their support pages.
<drgeb> yep I am going to wait a month after the release just to make sure
<Plutoprim1> it's like saying I filled my car gas tank after it ran out and it won't run
<Forager> darkchr0n0s: SOL = Sh!t outta luck
<drgeb> and also I will try and make a backup of everything
<Plutoprim1> then your problem lies elsewhere with the hardware
<pavi> please if u can give me the link, i will like to see to it
<pavi> this problem can happen with any software
<codename> For example, I have another video card around here somewhere, if I take my current one out, and put the new one in, will Linux see that a new video card has been put in?
<codename> Like the motherboard or RAM?
<NomadStanger> wow people!
<pavi> i think if once path is given to libssl.so.4 , it will be solved
<Plutoprim1> codename: no.. not really :(
<`Matir> codename, yes, but it may or may not work with your xorg configuration
<drgeb> well good night all! at least I got 50% of my attempt to get mythtv working with my Pinnacle PCTV HD Pro Stick!! so cool that it all works on Ubuntu!!!
<Plutoprim1> codename: videocard driver is autodected at installation.. with feisty video will fail if you hotswap cards
<NomadStanger> why do you folks have so many problems with linux? did you ever see so many users in one single windwos channel talk about so many issues at once?
<Plutoprim1> codename: unless the replacement card is also nvidia
<astro76> codename, you'll need to reconfigure x from text mode after you change cards
<astro76> !xconfig | codename
<Plutoprim1> codename: yes
<ubotu> codename: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<codename> Yeah, the replacement card would be a older version of a card.
<fark0> How do I tell if I have the latest kernel?
<NomadStanger> this doesn't work. that's broke. how do i fix this? how do i configure x?
<`Matir> NomadStanger, windows users couldn't figure out how to get in a channel
<codename> Like a GeForce Ti 4200
<Plutoprim1> codename: it will work fine then
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic | NomadStanger
<ubotu> NomadStanger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Plutoprim1> codename: as long as the driver is the same.. it should be ok
<NomadStanger> `Matir: that's untrue
<codename> So as long as it's Nvidia it should be OK?
<fark0> !halp
<Plutoprim1> codename: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about halp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Plutoprim1> why aren't you trying these instructions
<Forager> alright.. I'm outta here.  G'nite all.
<Plutoprim1> before asking about all the possibilities in the universe
<fark0> How do I tell if I have the latest kernel, folks?
<fark0> Any ideas?
<fark0> No hurry.
<astro76> fark0, uname -r
<NomadStanger> fark what are you gonna do with the latest kernel if you can't play any games on it?
<jtkiefer> vncviewer Metamorphosis:0
<codename> Because like anytime I go to a flash site my computer freezes pretty much haha
<fark0> cover it in butter
<fark0> and eat it
<jtkiefer> oops, wrong tab
<mlpug> ssh connection timeouts. dont see related option in sshd_config. problem might be lower in the tcp/ip stack. how to troubleshoot this?
<darkchr0n0s> Forager : i suggest post on forums. might be of some help.. and if you are on buying new nic, check the hardware incompatibility list first..
<Plutoprim1> codename: your computer has serious issues
<fark0> @NomadStanger It seems as though my display driver requires it. :(
<codename> Not really like freezes, but hangs a lot.
<codename> But with Windows it never did that.
<LinuxJuggalo> NomadStanger: offtopic, please stop trolling, this channel is strictly for ubuntu support
<fark0> also, thank you Astro!
<LinuxJuggalo> !offtopic | NomadStanger
<ubotu> NomadStanger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Plutoprim1> codename: so did you try replacing "nv" with "nvidia" ?
<NomadStanger> LinuxJuggalo: tell me the name of one single Games for Windows game that you can run on Linux and I will stop trolling
<Plutoprim1> codename: then hit "Control" "Alt" "Backspace" keys to kill X and restart it
<codename> Well if I've already used the restricted Drivers manager, and Envy and those failed, should I still try that?
<NomadStanger> wait let me ask you all a question
<`Matir> NomadStanger, hint: "Games for WINDOWS"
<Plutoprim1> codename: define "failed"
<codename> Like, it's still done the exact same thing.
<MeRodent> pavi, still looking but try searching for tls 1.5 error
<codename> What was the term.
<Plutoprim1> codename: then your card looks defective
<pavi> alright
<LinuxJuggalo> NomadStanger: i can run all blizzard games fine on Linux (WOW, Diablo2, etc...)
<NomadStanger> when bill gates invented new stuff, wrote direct x, revolutionized the way people communicate with each other over the net and all that, you guys kept compiling kernels
<codename> So I should switch cards, and reconfigure my X
<Plutoprim1> but yea
<Plutoprim1> still try my suggestion
<codename> so when I switch my cards it will be a black screen right
<codename> ok
<astro76> !offtopic | NomadStanger
<ubotu> NomadStanger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fark0> Bill Gates invented nothing, it was Al Gore all the way.
<Plutoprim1> it takes 1 mintue to try.. I don't see the difficulty...
<LinuxJuggalo> NomadStanger: most windows programs and games will work fine on Linux using wine
<LinuxJuggalo> !wine | NomadStanger
<ubotu> NomadStanger: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<`Matir> NomadStanger, ironically enough, bill gates had NOTHING to do with Direct X.
<fark0> Also, Nomad - dual boot, homeslice.
<codename> One more question, Pluto, so when I put in the new Video card tomorrow what should I expect/
<codename> when I first turn my PC on
<LinuxJuggalo> and again i say OFFTOPIC people
<NomadStanger> ok offtopic for the win
<MeRodent> pavi, http://amsn.sourceforge.net/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Frequently+Asked+Questions#faq-6-6    go to the section 6.6
<jdailey67> <ubotu> looking for help on my eclipse issue
<MeRodent> pavi, hopefully that fixes it.
<pavi> alright , thanks
<LinuxJuggalo> jdailey67: ubotu is a bot
<codename> Hey Plutopriml1
<LinuxJuggalo> !eclipse | jdailey67
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fark0> !suicide | self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fark0> :(
<LinuxJuggalo> lol
<fark0> My display drivers are being stubborn.
<jdailey67> <LinuxJuggalo> He sounded very sincere.
<fark0> And by stubborn, I mean, not working at all.
<fark0> http://www.suse.de/~sndirsch/nvidia-installer-HOWTO.html#3
<fark0> Running openSuSE 10.2 - following those instructions returns me an error in YaST.
<jdailey67> Unfortunately, my problem is beyond eclipse as an install issue and is into the Bash ELF area.
<newsagex> y
<jdailey67> !ELF | self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MeRodent> fark0, if you're running suse you may be better asking on #suse
<superposi> hi
<mtholdenss> how can i put xp into grub boot list?
<fark0> is there a #suse?
<fark0> I knew I was in the wrong place..
<fark0> Thanks for the help already though, guys.
<LinuxJuggalo> fark0: yes there is /join #suse
<MeRodent> fark0, you can allways try /join #whateverchannelyouwant...     #opensuse actually connects you to #suse
<ferronica> hi all
<ramu> hi
<ramu> can i ask?
<MeRodent> !ask | ramu
<ubotu> ramu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ferronica> from where  can i get Usplash screen for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<ramu> there is any way to run Windows programs in ubuntu?
<ramu> :)
<Amaranth> arnducky: Come back.
<ferronica> ram: yes
<LinuxJuggalo> ramu: yes there is
<mechdave> ramu, you could try wine
<ramu> how?
<ferronica> ramu: yes
<LinuxJuggalo> !wine | ramu
<ubotu> ramu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ferronica> ramu: use wine
<ramu> i installed it,,, but... how to run?
* MeRodent is astonished by the in depth way ramu's question was answered.
<ramu> i'm new in linux
<ramu> and games too? :)
<dissection> ramu: To play games, you can try Cedega.
<Plutoprim1> Amaranth: are you they guy who made all those cool themes back in the day?
<MeRodent> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Amaranth> Plutoprim1: Nope, I hate the Amaranth theme. :)
<Plutoprim1> hehe .. ok just curious....
<Plutoprim1> that name is just too famous
<Plutoprim1> as far as themes go
<mechdave> ramu, from memory it is just wine name_of_program_to_run
<ramu> is Cedega in sinaptic?
<fark0> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Plutoprim1> ramu: no.. you need to buy is with $$$
<dissection> ramu, no, Cedega is not free.
<MeRodent> ramu, cedega is either commercial or cvs <- compile yourself
<Plutoprim1> ramu: or you can pirate it if your're a software theif
<dissection> lol
<dissection> Yeah, that too.
<Plutoprim1> yep
<ramu> :D
<Plutoprim1> all over the torrents
<Plutoprim1> sadly
<Plutoprim1> I subscribed to cedega for 6 months
<Plutoprim1> and it wasn't worth it
<MeRodent> Plutoprim1, afaik cedega cvs version is freeware.
<Plutoprim1> yea.. but I don't have the time to configure that
<Plutoprim1> everytime a new version comes out
<burito> oh dear.. brain failure... could some1 plz remind me how I list the channels that a IRC user is in?
<Plutoprim1> my time is more valuable than that
<MeRodent> Plutoprim1, that of course is the problem.
<dissection> I've tried playing counterstrike, with Cedega, and it worked great. I haven't tried anything else.
<MeRodent> burito, /whois nick
<burito> MeRodent: tried that, it only listed dns, and real name :-(
<CokeNCode> hey ... has anyone had any problems with azureus and firestarter (the firewall)
<ramu> i want to try Lineage 2 :)
<CokeNCode> i just started it up ... and i'm rejecting a heap of connections
<DjViper> burito: you can't list channels of other people if the channel is +s (secret)
<dissection> burito: Then they probably aren't on any channels, or on private channels
<CokeNCode> and my download speed really isn't the best
<MeRodent> * [burito]  #ubuntu
<PakYaw> most RPG works with wine and cadega. but i got some problems with online games like maple story and 2moons coz they uses gameguard
<MeRodent> burito, should list the channels (that is what you want isn't it?)
<Plutoprim1> I would solve your problem by creating a gaming console called "winbox"
<JerKB> Quick question for anyone familiar with BitchX.  I ssh into my pc from work to IRC and have BitchX but I (DUH) forgot how to switch between channels while chatting.  what's the keybindings for that?
<Plutoprim1> install winblows on there and run your games
<burito> ahh yep cheers DjViper, you hit the nail on the head
<PakYaw> hey guys is it safe to upgrade to gutsy now?
<Plutoprim1> this is kind of sad as I may be switching jobs and work for microshaft soon
<dissection> JerKB: Alt + 1,2,3,4,5....
<ramu> i dont know how.... I'm NEW :D
<Plutoprim1> makes me feel dirty
<gogeta> lol
<JerKB> dissection:  thank you!
<PakYaw> Plutoprim1: winblows?? same like wine?
<CokeNCode> JerKB I actually do the same thing ... every worried about security issues ?
<CokeNCode> oh well
<CokeNCode> so much for that
<MeRodent> PakYaw, I beleive it's a derivative of wine.
<CommanderCool> every time i boot ubuntu after having booted windows, the network is broken
<Plutoprim1> winblows = windows... my prejudiced self insults that name
<Plutoprim1> I ddidn't even know such a derivative existed
<Plutoprim1> HAHAHAHA
<dissection> lol
<Plutoprim1> I just call windows winblows
<PakYaw> hahahaha lols
<Plutoprim1> dude.. I'm not joking
<gogeta> i call windown uninstall now
<burito> PakYaw: its safe, but you'll still be downloading several hundred Mb of updates every few days, and its not perfectly stable
<gogeta> LOL
<Plutoprim1> I may soon be working for MS too
<Plutoprim1> as part of the windows product team
<gogeta> HAHAHAHA
<Plutoprim1> I'm really afraid of my in person interview
<gogeta> sneak ubuntu cds into the packaging
<Plutoprim1> how I'm NOT going to be badmouthing MS
<DraconPern> where can I report that 7.10 persistence doesn't work?
<Plutoprim1> and keep a straight face
<PakYaw> tnx burito :D guess i have to stick for a while and wait for gutsy final
<gogeta> no idea
<mechdave> Plutoprim1, I hear there is quite a few open source guys at M$
<CommanderCool> every time i boot ubuntu after having booted windows, the network is broken
<Plutoprim1> yea... it's true
<Plutoprim1> which is why I'm willing to take a job.. I respect their engineers
<dissection> I really hate the idea of rebooting everytime i run a Windows update. After I switched to Ubuntu, I realised that rebooting was a curse I could have avoided long ago.
<Plutoprim1> which is what I am.. a developer
<LinuxJuggalo> ewww working for the corporate enemy
<Plutoprim1> I don't respect their marketing department.. and PR
<gogeta> what there engners ened to be slaped
<gogeta> for that vista disaster
<mmkassem> DraconPern: https://launchpad.net/
<burito> CommanderCool: I think I know your problem, let me guess, you have a RealTek Gigabit card right?
<JerKB> I love vista!  it was the best thing to happen to linux in YEARS!  :P
<gogeta> hehehe
<Plutoprim1> heh
<gogeta> ya maybe thats what happond
<burito> JerKB: seconded
<CommanderCool> burito: could be it
<dissection> lol
<Plutoprim1> I've been using linux for 9 years...
<mechdave> Plutoprim1, what do you develop?
<gogeta> linux devs undercover took vista out
<PakYaw> mind is a bet diff from u CommanderCool: everytime i boot my PC .. i need to change the sound device from intel to chaintech kinda odd
<dissection> I've been using Linux for 3 months :p
<gogeta> redat 6 baby
* MeRodent thinks Vista was Microsoft attempt to prove they can compete with Linux in making gaming damn difficult.
<gogeta> redhat
<tsukasa> hey whats a free filesending service
<Plutoprim1> I have background at both software and hardware
<tsukasa> i keep forgetting them
<Plutoprim1> until recently I worked at intel
<JerKB> let's see... '98,... so yeah.. 9 years here too.  god it don't seem that long
<gogeta> gaming
<Plutoprim1> joining MS would obviously be software :)
<burito> CommanderCool: the problem is, in windows, WakeOnLAN is disabled, to disable it, WinXP disables the card totally, so while linux knows its there, it refuses to acknowledge a network connection
<gogeta> more like taking years bac
<jussi01> !offtopic
<gogeta> back
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gogeta> vista isnt a upgrade
<gogeta> its a downgrade
<dissection> There is some distro I heard about yesterday, that tries to make itself look like Vista's GUI. I have no idea why anyone'd want to do such a thing.
<Plutoprim1> oops.. sorry about offtopic.. I'll be quiet now.
<burito> CommanderCool: the solution is, go into windows, devicemanager, network card properties, and tell WakeOnLAN to be enabled
<jussi01> Plutoprim1: your welcome to chatt in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tsukasa> dissection, so they can pretend they have winblows?
<thedonvaughn> dissection, been going on since the windows 95 days. always a linux distro doing that
<Plutoprim1> jussi01: thanks
<tsukasa> whats a free file sending site? i keep forgetting their names.
<mechdave> Oops, sorry partly my fault guys!
<gogeta> hey thers a idea why is winblows so mutch faster then my vista install then you give them the suprise
<CommanderCool> burito: after having booted from the feisty fawn live cd it works again...
<ferronica_> h
<dissection> I've always been sticking with the Windows Classic theme. Even the XP theme looked like the GUI for kintergarden.
<gogeta> i kept the start menu rest classic
<jdailey67> <LinuxJuggalo> Is there any other place I can look?
<gogeta> when im in winhell to play a few games cedega fails at
<PakYaw> <--- got shocked at VISTA BLUE SCREEN on first installation
<burito> CommanderCool: hmm, maybe the livecd has a different way of enabling it, well if it is a RealTek Gigabit card, that will fix it, speaking from experience :-)
<ferronica> l
<CommanderCool> ok burito, thank you
<gogeta> vista hates anything not drm m$ sorry you cant install that dave
<LinuxJuggalo> jdailey67: http://ubuntuforums.org
<JerKB> ugh... OK alt+1,2,3,etc... isn't doing what I expected it to on BitchX.  It just says "Window # is not hidden" or "Window # does not exist" instead of switching between channels
<gogeta> vista = bsd
<gogeta> lol
<jussi01> !offtopic | gogeta
<ubotu> gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gogeta> no support or apps
<dissection> JerKB: I had the same problem when I installed BitchX from the repositories. Probably some option somewhere to enable the windows. My friend who uses BitchX in Fedora is able to use Alt+1,2,3,4, etc, just like in irssi.
<gogeta> shopuld be the same
<jdailey67> <LinuxJuggalo> Thanks.  I have opened up issues there with no responses.  I'm pretty sure this is just me being a newbie at linux.
<JerKB> Hmmm... might have to compile from source and enable it then.
<gogeta> hotkeys dont normaly change
<tsukasa> JerKB, im not sure what BitchX does but if you are just using it for those keybindings compizconfig-manager does it
<tsukasa> regardless of whether you have compiz rofl
<dissection> tsukasa: BitchX is an IRC client
<JerKB> i'm ssh'ed into my pc.  no graphical client
<tsukasa> ooh
<JerKB> text console
<dissection> JerKB: Have you tried irssi?
<gogeta> bitchx is a text irc client a rater widly used one
<JerKB> dissection, i have years ago.  I was always more comfortable with BitchX but it seems I might have to go with irssi unless i want to compile from source
<ferronica> can we use Amarok in ubuntu GNOME 7.04 ?
<jussi01> ferronica: yes
<dissection> ferronica: Yes
<PakYaw> yes
<neenaoffline> isn't there anyway I can install ubuntu using CLI with the regular CD ?
<MeRodent> ferronica, I am so the answer would be yes.
<ferronica> but it meant for KDE :(
<PakYaw> JerKB: have u tried weechat
<jussi01> ferronica: only thin is you need to install extra libraries
<tsukasa> so why is BitchX better then say, Xchat?
<JerKB> PakYaw, is it text-mode?
<PakYaw> ferronica:  is works with gnome also
<Sarah__> i neeeeed help
<ferronica> how to install extra lib. ?
<dissection> JerKB: I found irssi much easier to use than BitchX. Plus I like the the nicklist.pl script for it. I don't know if there is a way to enable a nicklist in BitchX.
<gogeta> neeeeeeeeeeedddddddd heeeellllllllp
<gogeta> doesent help
<PakYaw> JerKB: yes im using it now
<jussi01> !ask | Sarah__
<ubotu> Sarah__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cBot_v2r0> Is there a way to install Ubuntu onto a USB drive without changing the local hard disk mbr?
<PakYaw> JerKB: i like weechat more than irrsi
<dissection> weechat, never heard of it
* dissection checks it out
<JerKB> thanks I'll try both.  I suppose if nothing else I could use finch.. (shudder)
<jussi01> !info weechat
<MeRodent> ferronica, just choose it from add/remove and it will install the libs it needs.
<PakYaw> try version me
<ubotu> weechat: Fast, light and extensible IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ferronica> jussi01: how to install extra library for amarok ?
<ferronica> oh okay
<jussi01> ferronica: just intall amorak, it will install the libs itself
<neenaoffline> so can I ?
<jussi01> neenaoffline: no, you need the alternate cd
<ferronica> jussi01: it means whether i use Xfce or fluxbox i can use it
<dissection> http://www.wotanist.com/Screenshot.png
<amer> hi , how to make vim highlight the text?
<jussi01> neenaoffline: hang on, what do you mean. have you a command line system already installed?
<neenaoffline> can I do it without using ubiquity atleast ?
<neenaoffline> jussi01: no
<gogeta> wha i whant that theme
<Sarah__> i tried to put ubuntu 7.10 on my computer and i did, i couldnt USE the internet but could ping websites fine. i thought it was a bug in 7.10 then i installed fedora core 7 and the exact same problem..... help? im connecting through ethernet and i have the drivers for its fine (Realtek RTL8111b)... why!! cant!! i!! use!!! net!!??
<jussi01> neenaoffline: no, you need the alternate cd
<cBot_v2r0> Is this the support channel?
<jussi01> cBot_v2r0: yes
<gogeta> nope where just offering support
<dissection> PakYaw: Just checked out some screenshots of weechat. Looks nice ;] 
<gogeta> :)
<yokomo> can anyone point me in the right direction for encrypting hard drive data in linux?
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, so you can ping different domains?  ping yahoo.com for example?
<Sarah__> yes, but not connect
<DraconPern> launchpad is not working
<cBot_v2r0> I have a question about installing Ubuntu onto a usb disk
<amer> hi , how to make vim highlight the text? is there any package to do that?
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, if so , congratulations you are connected to the internet.  If you are specific problems, please give more details in your problem
<Sarah__> as in see in firefox
<neenaoffline> is there like a base CD of some sort ?
<dissection> Sarah__: Maybe you haven't set the gateway.
<gogeta> what
<jussi01> !alternate
<PakYaw> was that a weechat screenshot?
<gogeta> base cd?
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, so you can't establish a connection with firefox?  do you receive any errors?
<dissection> PakYaw: No, that was my irssi ;] 
<Sarah__> i can ping a website, but i cant go there...
<amer> hi , how to make vim highlight the text? is there any package to do that? please any help.
<Sarah__> nope no errors
<yokomo> neenaoffline: base CD for ubuntu?  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, well what is the result?
<Sarah__> dissection: how do i do that
<mechdave> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jussi01> neenaoffline: see what the bot said.
<neenaoffline> huh ?
<neenaoffline> I meant a smaller 1
<neenaoffline> ah, thanks
<jussi01> :)
<thedonvaughn> dissection, she can ping the domains, she has her gateway set
<MeRodent> Sarah__, do you connect through a server?
<yokomo> can anyone point me in the right direction for encrypting hard drive data in linux?
<dissection> Oh
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, are you behind a router or running any kind of firewall in front of your linux box?
<Sarah__> ok, i type in google.com for example and it will say "connecting to www.google.com" but doesnt display page not found or anything, just keeps connecting
<cBot_v2r0> Is this channel always this busy?
<Tomcat_> cBot_v2r0: Yes.
<jussi01> cBot_v2r0: yes
<Sarah__> im connected to a router and it worked 100% fine in 7.04
<JerKB> Sarah__ have you tried a different browser?
<dissection> cBot_v2r0: With 1000+ users at all times, yes.
<ramvi> I just installed ubuntu on an external hd. How do I have it boot?
<Sarah__> yes, kind of... i tried pidgen and other ways of connecting to the net
<jussi01> ramvi: did it install grub?
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, ok go directly to your uplink.  i.e. your cable modem or dsl router.  to make sure it's not your router.  when troubleshooting go easiest first
<Sarah__> eg requesting updates
<ramvi> jussi01, yeah. on the first HD
<xshadowfire> i don't suppose anyone's good with fglrx/ati drivers
<thedonvaughn> Sarah__, so disconnect from your router and try going directlry to your uplink source
<Access> Is there anything remotely as good as Dreamweaver on Linux *cries* :(
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, i'd just ask your question
<Sarah__> access
<jussi01> ramvi: so make it boot from bios to the first hdd, it should then give you a menu
<dissection> Sarah__: Is it a manual configuration, or DHCP?
<Sarah__> YES... it is here hold on (its on digg)
<JerKB> so pidgin, xchat, update-manager, etc can connect?
<jussi01> !info bluefish | Access
<ubotu> access: bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<Sarah__> dhcp but i tried setting a static
<Access> That good is it?
<ramvi> jussi01, Ive got a macbook. So it doesnt have a bios. just efi
<jussi01> Access: its not as good, but as close as you will get
<amer> hi , how to make vim highlight the text? is there any package to do that? please any help.
<jussi01> ramvi: ahhh... you didnt say that
<xshadowfire> ok, i followed that binarydriverhowto/ati guide and now i'm sutck in command line
<ramvi> jussi01, sorry :)
<MeRodent> Sarah__, if you set a static ip you also need to set the gateway.
<Access> Ahhh okay...  will give it a shot! Thanks
<thedonvaughn> she has the gateway set guys if she can ping these domains
<thedonvaughn> it's a router issue
<Access> Would love nothing more than Adobe to release the Creative Suite 3 for Ubuntu
<thedonvaughn> but she's not listening to me
<jussi01> xshadowfire: try; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Access> Illustrator, Photoshop, Flash, Dreamweaver are pretty vital to me sadly.
<Sarah__> i was on ubuntu 7.04 a few seconds ago using the net fine
<PakYaw> Sarah__: have i tried resetting ur router coz that happens to me b4
<de_wizze> Access: Send them an email asking for it
<Sarah__> ok
<jussi01> Access: IIRC most of them run under wine
<Sarah__> ill try
<Sarah__> br b
<cBot_v2r0> Can install onto a USB drive without changing the first (local) hard disk mbr?
<Access> de_wizze: I did send them an email
<xshadowfire> umm
<Access> de_wizze: Last night actually. hahah
<jussi01> Access: great.
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, so you install fglrx and ran aticonfig --initial and all that?  What's the error you are getting when starting X or gdm?
<ramvi> I just installed ubuntu on an external hd. How do I have it boot? Running macbook
<de_wizze> good
<jussi01> Access: Have a look  into crossover. I know they support photoshop at least
<Access> jussi01: Wine page says only Dreamweaver 8 works at all
<ramu> by the way, do i need some antivirus software for Ubuntu?
<jussi01> !virus
<xshadowfire> let me check
<MeRodent> !virus | ramu
<_Jaak_> i am testing data transfer rates between a 1.0 bluetooth and a 2.0 bluetooth dongle on my pc to a mobile phone with 2,0. But i there is no diffrence? How come?
<Access> jussi01: And you had to install it on windows first then copy all the files over manually from all the little painful areas. I tried, couldnt get it to go.
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PakYaw> ramu : u dont need that
<ubotu> ramu: please see above
<ramu> !virus
<Boing> hello, is there a way I can control a remote display using ssh? I want to be able to play media and control playback with my laptop, thanks
<jussi01> Access: oh. ok
<JerKB> Ooooh... weechat's kinda spiffy.
<ramu> thnx :)
<jussi01> !vnc | Boing
<ubotu> Boing: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<thedonvaughn> Boing, play sound?  use mpd.  it's great
<JerKB> PakYaw how do you scroll the nicklist on weechat?
<StoneNewt>   _Jaak_: I don't know much about BTooth but could it be like these devices that are USB2.0 not because they need/can use the extra data rate but so it doesn't slow down the transfer for all devices on the root hub with it?
<Boing> thanks all I'll check it out
<PakYaw> JerKB: i just type first 2 or 3 chars of the name then tab
<JerKB> PakYaw: there's not a way to just scroll the nicklist?
<PakYaw> havent tried that
<xshadowfire> oh hey, i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it works again ^^
<Sarah____> that didnt fix it
<jussi01> xshadowfire: great!!
<PakYaw> coz i can realy scrool this bar in the side
<xshadowfire> well
<xshadowfire> kind of
<JerKB> i mean ... if not it'd be kida useless to have a nicklist
<xshadowfire> i'm back where i started though :/
<Access> Grr, does anyone know how to use Bluefish... I dont know how to make it connect to an FTP site. Had the same trouble with Screem. :S In NVU and Dreamweaver I could just go Right-Click "Add site" and it was awesome. How do I do it in anything else?
<JerKB> 1.Where were you at 1:02 AM today?
<gregshallard> How do I do quick user switch using terminal?
<JerKB> I had just gone to bed.
<JerKB> In bed, i worked yesterday so didnt make a long night of it.
<JerKB> 2. How did you get the idea for your MySpace name?
<dissection> Apart from this channel, I usually am on channels with very less users so I never needed to scroll my nicklist :p
<JerKB> ack
<jussi01> Access: sorry, Ive always used quanta as im on kde...
<Access> Can I not use Quanta?
<xshadowfire> i was trying to get my resolution larger than 1024x768
<jussi01> Access: yes, if you dont mind the extra libs...
<cBot_v2r0> Can install onto a USB drive without changing the first (local) hard disk mbr?
<xshadowfire> gnome works again, but i'm still stuck at 1024x768 :/
<JerKB> ah... see I op on some channels on other servers and find great need of a nicklist if I have one.
<jussi01> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<ramu> and if i splited partitions and have one with windows ant another with linux. How to reac particion with windows in terminal?
<gregshallard> How do I switch user in Terminal?
<Access> libs are the least of my troubles...
<Sarah____> any ideas?
<jussi01> Access: feel free to join me in #dib5sn
<Sarah____> mybe a bios problem....????
<Wolf23> heguru:  Wb
<Sarah____> ill check my settings
<jussi01> Sarah____: does your router have inbuilt firewall?
<Sarah____> yea, cant turn it off
<xshadowfire> i wonder if i'll learn anything by lurking here all day
<Sarah____> mum wants it on (lol)
<Access> jussi01: cool thanks will do
<xshadowfire> well anyways
<xshadowfire> my resolution is still capped at 1024x768, how would i go about getting 1280x1024?
<jussi01> Sarah____: just make sure port 80 is enabled...
<jussi01> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_Jaak_> StoneNewt, nope, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth
<Sarah____> oh that is, i know that much
<Sarah____> ok ill set my bios to default then see
<xshadowfire> so it's not a problem with my driver?
<Sarah____> because no one else seams to have this problem
<xshadowfire> because fglrxinfo is showing some mesa stuff and not ati
<Wolf23> heguru:  r u there?
<dissection> Is the ATI driver installed, xshadowfire?
<andin> ya
<andin> ddd
<xshadowfire> i'm not really sure <.<
<Boing> jussi01 I simply want to issue commands at the terminal on my ssh session like mplayer <some avi file> and have the output on the remote display - do I really need vnc for that? thanks
<k4u> Hi, i'm having difficulties with my external hard-disk. i can't write to it. how to fix that?
<ok21> i totally failed to copy my files from crashed ubuntu, my MBR isnt working, and I tried all way to boot from live cd and get to the files(after having mounted the ext3, in new directory) I cant get to copy the files in my USB drive
<thedonvaughn> k4u, how are you trying to write to it?  errors?
<dissection> xshadowfire: Then you might have to do it manually. Though I was able to use the maximum resolution even before installing my nVidia driver.
<hasan> was ist das den fr ein sch.....
<k4u> thedonvaughn: I want to make a new folder, and then it just tells me that it can't write
<ok21> please help
<thedonvaughn> k4u, again, how are you trying to write to it?
<xshadowfire> i'm still kind of confused on this fglrx thing
<thedonvaughn> k4u, and what's a folder? :)
<hinogi> messed around with gutsy i guess ok21 hihi
<gregshallard> Hey, I'm using XDMCP is there a way I can switch users?
<k4u> thedonvaugh: just the root folder of my external hard disk.. could it be because it's ntfs?
<jussi01> Boing: no, just add a & after the command - use mplayer
<xshadowfire> i was looking at the ati website for drivers, but my friend just told me to go to the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI guide
<ok21> <hinogi>whats gusty ? I have ubuntu
<k4u> !gutsy |ok32
<ubotu> ok32: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<thedonvaughn> k4u, you probably don't have permission as your normal user.  you will probably have to use "sudo mkdir" or change ownership of the parent directory
<k4u> !gutsy | ok21
<ubotu> ok21: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<k4u> sorry for wrong name:p
<thedonvaughn> k4u, yah you gotta do some work to mount ntfs as read-write.
<thedonvaughn> k4u, check the wiki
<gregshallard> Hey, I'm using XDMCP is there a way I can switch users?
<k4u> thedonvaugh: okay, thnx
<PakYaw> JerKB: try using F12 to scroll down the name list
<thedonvaughn> k4u, np.  i haven't done it myself.  no windows here
<xshadowfire> what kind of external is formatted as ntfs? :/
<ok21> when I use this software https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows (m y MBR is up but only windows is working) it doesnt even show linux partition in it
<k4u> xshadowfire: mine!
<hinogi> actually you just have to install package ntfs-3g for ntfs read write ^
<D4N`> I'll soon find out
<ok21> I mean easy BCD 1.7
<xshadowfire> did you format it yourself or something
<k4u> hinogi: oh, okay:p
<hinogi> BUT
<thedonvaughn> k4u, there ya go :)
<hinogi> it can mess up the whole NTFS file system
<Sarah____> ok its not a bios problem
<Boing> jussi01 thanks - do I need to kill the gdm on the remote machine first?
<k4u> xshadowfire: no, but over some ammount of Gig you can't format in anything else than NTFS in windows;)
<Sarah____> but it seams people on windows are having my problem
<jussi01> Boing: no
<xshadowfire> i guess
<ok21> can anyway I can copy files from a ssytem after I have mounted them ? I am talking about using live cd to enter my system
<k4u> hinogi: err, that is really bad if that happens, if something happens to that hard disk i will kill myself...
<hinogi> i would rather format in ext3 then get the driver for ext2 for windows
<gregshallard> Hey, I'm using XDMCP is there a way I can switch users? and still leave the sessoin open on the remote computer?
<hinogi> reading ntfs is not the problem but writing
<xshadowfire> just get ntfs3g
* jdailey67 discouraged
<xshadowfire> jdailey67, you're not alone
<k4u> xshadowfire: But really, it shouldn't mess up that disk...
<ok21> <xshadowfire> are you telling me ?
<Boing> jussi01 sorry to go on but I can't get it to work - do I need to be at the login screen on the remote machine? cheers
<xshadowfire> ok21: i was talking to k4u
<ok21> ok sorry
<xshadowfire> and what messed up what disk?
<k4u> xshadowfire: Nothing messed it up..
<hinogi> i have some problems with synaptics or package update or installation
<k4u> xshadowfire: it shouldn't get messed up
<hinogi> it slows the whole system very badly
<jdailey67> !bash elf |self
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash elf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> Boing: what you can do is login to ssh from the command line. then run mplayer& and it should start mplayer over ssh
<hinogi> i also get terminal timeouts
<xshadowfire> why would it get messed up
<hinogi> and no i'm not using gutsy currently
<oasisfai> whois ome
<jdailey67> !complete removal |self
<[Spooky] > Hey, im trying to get hold of the md5sums for the isos but i cant find it... You have any idea?
<jussi01> !botabuse > jdailey67
<jdailey67> sorry, I'm not sure where to look.
<gregshallard> Can anyone help me with XDMCP?
<xshadowfire> i'm still kind of confused on the fglrx thing
<gregshallard> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<MeRodent> jdailey67, you don't need | self if you want ubuntu to reply.
<xshadowfire> if i use that, do i stll have to download ati drivers from the amd site?
<Boing> jussi01 yes I can login no probs, and mplayer is definitely playing because I don't get any "can't open display" errors but the output on my screen is just the normal login window - it doesn't seem to be taking control of e display
<davide> hi. i'm tying to configure my 'siemens gigaset pc card 108'. can somebody tell my wich fireware i need for this?
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, no that is ati driver's from amd's site.  ubuntu maintainer packaged it for you.
<xshadowfire> so how do i know if i have the driver installed correctly...because fglrxinfo is show mesa
<xshadowfire> showing*
<thedonvaughn> !fglrx > xshadowfire
<jussi01> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<thedonvaughn> what does your /etc/X11/xorg.conf say?  you can also cat /var/log/X.0.log|grep fglrx to see if you see anything
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, ^^
<phyrewall> anyone able to get Envy to work under Gutsy?
<MeRodent> !gutsy | phyrewall
<sw_> Hi, the latest kernel update under 7.10-beta killed the ipw3945 support (interface doesn't appear in iwconfig).. is the issue already reported ?
<ubotu> phyrewall: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<k4u> well how about that.. ntfs-3g IS already installed:\
<jdailey67> Let me post my problem again.
<k4u> DOH, and there is a tool, NTFS config...
<jdailey67> I have 7.04 working fine.
<alexises> sas apres une maj g eu un prob de serveur x
<jdailey67> I have installed a software based on eclipse called Intalio, that runs as a stand alone
<jdailey67> I have then installed eclipse from apt-get because intalio has a rule about not using their customized eclipse for other eclipse projects
<jdailey67> I then could no longer get eclipse to launch using
<jdailey67> "sudo ./eclipse" which used to work.
<xshadowfire> ummm
<jdailey67> I have checked etc/environment, ect/profile, etc/bash.bashrc
<jdailey67> I have then removed eclipse using synaptic (apt-get)
<jdailey67> I now get "command not found" when I use "sudo ./eclipse" in the proper place
<jdailey67> help.
<phyrewall>  uh.. thanks for the explaination of Gutsy... not the problem. I was asking about Envy...
<thedonvaughn> !ntfs-3g | k4u
<ubotu> k4u: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<thedonvaughn> that guide tells you how k4u
<alexises> et non clavier est en qwerty
<MeRodent> phyrewall, read the bit about where gutsy support is.
<k4u> thedonvaugh: Thnx
<thedonvaughn> np
<Sarah____> WhAT the hell is wronG!!??
<xshadowfire> thedonvaugh: do you want the whole thing or something
<Boing> jussi01 sorry where does the & go?
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, no just see if you see any entries for fglrx
<k4u> thedonvaugh: Could it be that the EHD is via USB?
<phyrewall> uh, have you looked at that wiki? There's nothing there.
<xshadowfire> entries for fglrx?
<thedonvaughn> Sarah___, have you tried disconnecting your router and going directly to your cable modem?  If you can ping a domain and get a response back but not connect to any web site or establish any other kind of connection sounds like something is wrong firewall or routing wise
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, yah
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, honestly, i'd just follow the fglrx guide at the wiki.  It tells you step by step how to do it properly
<thedonvaughn> !fglrx | xshadowfire
<ubotu> xshadowfire: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xshadowfire> i tried :/
<Sarah____> no no no not that
<dhruv> i just installed tapioca from source
<dhruv> how do i start it
<thedonvaughn> Sarah___, no you haven't?  Well try it.
<MeRodent> phyrewall, support for gutsy is on #ubuntu+1
<Sarah____> wait
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, won't hurt to start from the top and do it again. :)
<k4u> oh crap!:|
<Sarah____> i mean, i can use it fine on my mums computer (ubuntu 7.10)
<k4u> Now EVERY disk is gone?:|
<phyrewall> ah. ok. Thanks.
<k4u> HELP:|
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, i think you re-wrote it back to closed source ati with your dpkg-reconfigure
<dhruv> anyone knows tapioca here
<tech0007> hi everyone!
<dissection> What do I need to do in order to increase/reduce my screen's brightness?
<MeRodent> who maintains the ubuto factoids?
<k4u> dissection: try the buttons on your screen?
<thedonvaughn> Sarah___, ok, the alternative is to continue to beg for help in the channel.  I'm offering help.  Good luck.
<erUSUL> MeRodent: the ops of the channel mainly
<murlidhar> is there any way where my pc recognizes my phone as pen-drive instead of memory card
<dissection> k4u: Its a laptop.
<k4u> dissection: try the FN keys
<xshadowfire> thedonvaughn: what exactly does this mean
<xshadowfire>  Generate a new set of module dependencies so the fglrx driver starts properly.
<Sarah____> ive found that people in XP have the same problem and i found one website with ubuntu 6.06 having this problem
<dissection> k4u: They don't work.
<Sarah____> so im trying some fixes
<MeRodent> erUSUL, is there anywhere we can suggest changes.   I don't know how often people seem to miss the part about joining #ubuntu+1 when requesting support for gutsy.
<k4u> dissection: What brand is it?
<alexises> ou on chenge la disposition du clavier
<dissection> k4u: Vaio
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, u won't have to manually generate the modules.  ubuntu should take care of that for you.  read the wiki line by line :)
<thedonvaughn> xshadowfire, it'll give you all the commands
<k4u> dissection: see if there are drivers on the website of the manufacturere
<dissection> k4u: They support only Windows.
<xshadowfire> didn't tell me to insert anything in there
<xshadowfire> it just skips to sudo depmod -a
<k4u> dissection: hmm.. try ubuntuforums.org
<k4u> dissection: maybe someone else has the same problem
<Sarah____> O M G
<Sarah____> I FIXED IT
<Sarah____> WOOOHOOOO!!!!
<tech0007> sarah___ fixed what?
<dissection> Cause of not being able to reduce the brightness, my laptop hardly lasts for 90 minutes on battery.
<Sarah____> the reason i could ping a server but not browse it was because my router does not support ipv6! i turned it off and it works fine!!!
<Sarah____> now to try pidgen
<murlidhar> dissection: is ur laptop toshiba?
<tech0007> sarah__ wooohooo!
<jdailey67> <tech0007> can you help with a probable newbie issue around installing and uninstalling software?
<dissection> murlidhar: No, Sony Vaio.
<tech0007> jdailey67  what is it exactly?
<erUSUL> MeRodent: you can do it talking to ubotu itself... (the comad is iirc factoid is whatever) the change will be forwarded to a special channel and aproved or denied  by an op
<thedonvaughn> Sarah___, see if you would have listened to me you have found it was your router an hour ago :)
<jdailey67> <tech007>I have uninstalled eclipse from synaptic but for some reason, there is something still there.
<erUSUL> ubotu tell MeRodent about ubotu | MeRodent see priv msg from ubotu
<hinogi> i have a problem with resources in feisty fawn, lately all applications suck up all CPU power
<Sarah____> haha, crappy routers... do u know how to turn ipv6 completly... i turned it off just for firefox and pidgen wont connect nether will sudo
<jdailey67> It is interfering with a stand alone install of eclipse.
<hahaha> lit
<hinogi> the gnome-system-monitor runs with 50%cpu currently for example
<hahaha> nick hahaha
<hahaha> #channel
<tech0007> jdailey67 try sudo dpkg -P eclipse
<BobSapp> how do i determine which version of ubuntu im running in?
<dissection> BobSapp: uname -a
<BobSapp> Linux ogami 2.6.22-10-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 22 08:11:52 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<BobSapp> returns that ^
<dissection> Hmm
<jdailey67> <tech0007> ok.  Did that.  Is that the same as "complete removal" in the graphical form?
<tech0007> BobSapp you can try cat /etc/issue
<BobSapp> ah thanks
<tech0007> jdailey67 yup it will purge that package completely from ur system
<xshadowfire> by the way, thedonvaugh: would it be a problem if my radeon's under 9500 <.<
<jdailey67> <tech0007>ok.  that didn't work on the surface of it.  could it be I have to reboot for changes to take effect - to parrot a windows phrase.
<tech0007> jdailey67 usually u dont have to..any error messages?
<ramu> how to close stuck game in Wine? :D
<k4u> ramu: sudo xkill wine
<karamazov> salut
<ramu> in terminal?
<k4u> ramu: yes
<karamazov> I'm french
<karamazov> hi
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ramu> nothing.... sill in screan
<karamazov> thank
<ramu> :(
<k4u> ramu: then someone lese should help you.. i'm also still a noob @ ubuntu
<jdailey67> <tech0007>I had a theory that the eclipse install was interfering b/c I would get an err msg bash ELF when trying to do a simple source eclipse in the proper directory of the stand-alone.  That used to work prior to the apt-get install of Eclipse.  i.e the stand alone does not depend on any installed packages other than java - which I did get going fine.
<ramu> How to Close WINE with broken games?
<jdailey67> <tech0007>so, now the message is still "command not found" when I do "sudo source eclipse"
<ramu> its in front of screan
<ramu> any task maneger? :D
<ramu> ...
<connectedmico> howdy
<tech0007> jdailey maybe ur .bashrc is mixed up...try copying a new one from another user account on ur system
<ramu> Then I'll just restart...
<ramu> :(
<jdailey67> <tech0007>I did look at that, and at environment and profile, but I will take that advice.  Thanks.
<connectedmico> can anyone please tell me witch is the package to the M$ fonts compatibility with openoffice
<xshadowfire> would i be able to use fglrx if my radeon is under 9500?
<r-wolf> how do I get my env vars to be visible everywhere in the system, not only in Bash?
<kernel_geek> but it your bash.rc
<kernel_geek> I am not sure I know hat you mean ?
<gokhan_> i just downloaded apache2 also installed mod_python but when i type "localhost" on the browser it just shows the "var/www/" dir and there is a apache2-default folder so if i click it then i can see "it works
<loquitus_of_borg> How can I ask find to give me a list of all the files that are x hrs or x minutes old, or that were created after a certain date/time?
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: i've installed java and put the vars into /etc/bash.bashrc
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: when I start eclipse from bash, it uses proper JVM, but being launched from gnome it tries to use kaffe VM
<kernel_geek> and presume you restarted bash ?? You  can set your enirmentel vars in a startup file ??
<gokhan_> i just downloaded apache2 also installed mod_python but when i type "localhost" on the browser it just shows the "var/www/" dir and there is a apache2-default folder so if i click it then i can see "it works" so how can i make it work correctly?
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: I did a reboot after that
<kernel_geek> Have you tryed putting it in a startup file ??
<kernel_geek> OR put it in your gnome startup.
<xshadowfire> where's thedonvaughn when you need him ;_;
<xshadowfire> would i be able to use fglrx if my radeon is under 9500?
<kernel_geek> You could do a file search a file containg any of the old vars ??
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: well, bash.bashrc is the startup file, isn't it?
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: where is the gnome startup located?
<kernel_geek> SystemPrefsSessions
<kernel_geek> than add a new one
<kernel_geek> *then
<bigbang15> the gnome-main-menus search bar requires my to press enter before it searches. on other computers this hasnt happend, the search contents is opened in a beagle window not on the slab. why is this? am i missing a dependency?
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: ok, I'll try, thanks
<kernel_geek> No bash rc is not a startup file
<kernel_geek> its only when you open a term
<kernel_geek> it wont work globally
<kernel_geek> then justrestat gnome
<kernel_geek> ctrlAltBackspace
<beni_> !WLAN > beni_
<antonio__> good morning gentlemen
<antonio__> guys i'm looking for some programe to manage the speed of cpu temeperatures etc etc
<Kenny3> my graphics tablet doesnt work, and there is no official linux driver for it (maybe unoficial ?) , what do i do now to get it work?
<Cuteboi> Hi Friends ...
<bigbang15> the gnome-main-menus search bar requires my to press enter before it searches. on other computers this hasnt happend, the search contents is opened in a beagle window not on the slab. why is this? am i missing a dependency?
<antonio__> how i can manage the freq of my cpu my 3d cards etc etc?
<Cuteboi> I need a help friends ...
<Cuteboi> Can u help me ... ?
<jonvs92> 
<kernel_geek> ok go for it...
<Cuteboi> I have Ubuntu 5.10
<kernel_geek> yes
<Cuteboi> How to install VLC player in it ?
<kernel_geek> hang on i will get you a link
<Cuteboi> Thanx friend .....
<soundray> Kenny3: if it's a USB device, enter lsusb and search the web for the USB ID.
<Cuteboi> Plz instruct me ya ....
<sdrowkcab> who can help me with grub?
<Cuteboi> I'm new to Ubuntu ...
<Cuteboi> That'z why ...
<kernel_geek> me in a sec i am an expert hold on :D
<Cuteboi> Yes ... Mr.Kernel
<soundray> sdrowkcab: no one, unless you ask a proper question.
<kernel_geek> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu#How_to_install_VLC_Multimedia_player
<sdrowkcab> sorry
<kernel_geek> thats  a guide to install vlc
<Cuteboi> Oh ...
<kernel_geek> You should really update your ubuntu bersion
<sdrowkcab> why cant i boot into windows with grub?
<Cuteboi> Another small help
<kernel_geek> its now unsupported
<Merijn> can I configure updates to auto-install everything that doesn't require a reboot?
<Kenny3> soundray: i entered lsusb in terminal, but nothing happens
<kernel_geek> current version 7.10
<jeroen_> hey dudes!
<Cuteboi> How to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06 or higher versions ?
<kernel_geek> download the iso from the ubutnu website
<jeroen_> man I just clicked the update Icon.....122 updates :O
<soundray> sdrowkcab: you need an entry for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst. The file contains a sample of how it should look.
<vsayikiran> there are two  packages for azureus, one azureus and azureus gcj , i have java6 installed, which one i need to install
<jeroen_> I finally got ubuntu to do what I want.
<deauville88> hello
<soundray> Kenny3: is that tablet connected via usb?
<Cuteboi> I have the ubuntu 6.06 CD
<Cuteboi> How to update using it ?
<sdrowkcab> so i enter that in the terminal?
<Kenny3> soundray: yes
<kernel_geek> or you can peform an upgrade buts its not garuanteed to work and is a painn stking process
<ramu> can anyone help me to fix video playing?
<Kenny3> soundray: oh wait...
<kernel_geek> put it in your cd drive
<kernel_geek> and boot it
<ramu> sount, and no video
<Cuteboi> Then Mr.Kernel ....
<oscar^pepper> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<kernel_geek> well did you install your last ubuntu setup ??
<oscar^pepper> I still can't get streaming to work on unbuntu
<Cuteboi> Today only ...
<Cuteboi> In a dual mode ...
<kernel_geek> oh ok
<Kenny3> soundray: im using virtual box on xp, so i think the tablet isnt connected directly to ubuntu...
<soundray> Kenny3: that could make all the difference.
<jeroen_> Now going to get it to play dvd's/
<Cuteboi> Then ....
<Cuteboi> How to proceed ... ?
<soundray> !enter | Cuteboi
<ubotu> Cuteboi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vsayikiran> there are two  packages for azureus, one azureus and azureus gcj , i have java6 installed, which one i need to install
<kernel_geek> Well the bad news is, that distro is terribly out of date and you *SHOULD* optionally install a newer version (you will have to sart again (wipe over the old installation) You dont have to tho, its just really old
<soundray> vsayikiran: the former one.
<Cuteboi> Ok sir ... I'm new ... That'z why ... I dont know these things ... I'll learn from my mistakes ...
<antonio__> could anyone tell me how manage the freq of the cpu and the speed of cooling system?
<askand> Is it possible to use an iPod nano 2 gen in Ubuntu?
<kernel_geek> You dont have to call me sir ^o)
<kernel_geek> yes
<jeroen_> here I go...updating my system atm
<vsayikiran> soundray: yes
<soundray> antonio__: for the frequency, there is an applet called CPU Frequency Monitor
<Cuteboi> Which version do i need to install ?
<oscar^pepper> I'm sure he's been called worse LOL JK
<kernel_geek> Do you mean just mount it or change playlists ??
<mtholdenss> how can i fix my boot up, so i can also boot into xp which is on a seperate hard drive to ubuntu?>
<kernel_geek> well the newest one if 7.07 i will grab you a link
<Cuteboi> Ok ...
<soundray> antonio__: for the fan speeds, try mbmon
<Cuteboi> Is it shipped freely ?
<soundray> !info mbmon | antonio__
<ubotu> antonio__: mbmon: Hardware monitoring without kernel dependencies (text client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-4 (feisty), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB (Only available for i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 knetbsd-i386)
<oscar^pepper> mtholdenss:  get rid of xp.  unless you like that NETNSA.dll transmitting your online life to the NSA.
<kernel_geek> Do you have a fast enough internet connection to download a cd ??
<soundray> antonio__: if that doesn't work for you, you have to look into lm-sensors
<soundray> !sensors | antonio__
<ubotu> antonio__: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Cuteboi> Ya ... I have ... But i can download only 1 GB per month
<beavis> hey, how do I find out which packages I installed additionally?
<jeroen_> mtholdenss: If you allready have windows installed, just install UBUNTU. the bootloader (GRUB) will autodetect and create a menu showing both ubuntu and windows
<Dumptruck> my brother is interested in trying out ubuntu - what are some reasons he might want to use linux over windows - of course I have already explained the advantages of security
<GBenemy> ok massive problem here
<beavis> I want to remove everything I added manually
<mtholdenss> oscar^pepper, i need it for video editing, and at the moment grub somewhat got rid of xp
<xshadowfire> would i be able to use fglrx if my radeon is under 9500?
<Cuteboi> Are you there Kernel ?
<ramu> how to redownload codex?
<soundray> beavis: so you can clone the system on another machine?
<mtholdenss> i did install, and yet xp didn't come up, could it be both os are on seperate hard drive?
<soundray> beavis: okay, sry
<soundray> beavis: why do you want to do that?
<askand>  Is it possible to use an iPod nano 2 gen in Ubuntu?
<jeroen_> should be no problem. I did the same on my desktop
<Hadeshorn> Hey people
<Dumptruck> or is there a website he can check out?
<Cuteboi> What'z up Kernel ?
<Hadeshorn> anyone know of an app to record sound from an AVI
<jeroen_> I ran both winXP and Fedora Core 6 back in the days
<jeroen_> no problem at all
<dhruv> how do i install tapioca
<jeroen_> both on seperate hd's
<oscar^pepper> Dumptruck:  well, personaly, I hated ubuntu at first.  but the more I use it, and the better I understand it, I LOVE It.  Why use anything else.  I think the biggest advatanges are, 1.  It's free and 2. all software connected to it is free.  Also, I was reinstalling windows at least 5 times a month.  Ubuntu is stable and i have not had to reinstall once.
<BobSapp> Hadeshorn: mplayer
<kernel_geek> Scroll down to the end and check you have a fast enough system. And then click download OR buy cd
<kernel_geek> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<Hadeshorn> Bobsapp cool
<jeroen_> yeah let em ship a cd to you for free
<beavis> soundray, I just want to remove things I added, lots of unneed stuff there now
<mtholdenss> well how do i edit the boot list, cause the system still mounds the xp drive and can view my files but yeah
<Hadeshorn> Bobsapp Mpayer?
<jeroen_> I did that....it took some time, but I love it
<Cuteboi> Thanx a lot !
<BobSapp> mplayer -ao pcm:file=audiorip.wav file.avi
<Dumptruck> thanks oscar
<oscar^pepper> mtholdenss:  the easiest way to do it, is get shed of windows, altogether :P
<vsayikiran> soundray: please tell me do i have to install azureus or azereus gcj
<jeroen_> let me look it up for ya Mtholdenns.....
<mtholdenss> how does nsa aget data?
<dhruv> tapioca any1
<Cuteboi> Can you give your mail ID so that i can mail you if i need any help ?
<GBenemy> Basically: I edited my grub menu and stuff, changed the names, put windows as default stuff like that. and it was working fine for about a week until now. Now it's added all the partitions AGAIN so my list now has two of everything, and when attempting to boot ubuntu, it tells me the selected partition could not be mounted. Grub has redefined everything and put ubuntu as hd(0,1) when infact it is (0,2), so i have to edit the grub lines from startup e
<GBenemy> verytime. I have tried edited my grub menu again, however each time i restart my computer to test, the grub just adds ANOTHER line for each OS, and puts the wrong mount point on them...
<dhruv> tapioca on feisty
<kernel_geek> No sprry i dont give email address out
<soundray> beavis: I suggest you do it selectively. First, do a 'sudo apt-get autoclean' to remove all unneeded deb files from the cache.
<oscar^pepper> mtholdenss:  dll files are commands on your computer,  kind of like the old .dat files on dos programs.  NETNSA.dll should speak volumes.
<BobSapp> Hadeshorn: you can even set mplayer to start and stop playing a video at a certain frame or time using the -endpos and -ss switches
<antonio__> thanks guys
<mtholdenss> thank you so much, if i could edit video, strip audio from videso i would get rid of windows, oh and also be able to access shared itunes library too, i would get rid of windows..
<jeroen_> here ya go Mtholdenss
<jeroen_> http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<kernel_geek> You can find me in here or in #gentoo
<antonio__> u're gentlemen !
<mtholdenss> thanks so much
<antonio__> bye
<kernel_geek> by
<Hadeshorn> bobsapp is it in the repos?
<soundray> beavis: then 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives ; ls -srS'. The biggest packages are at the bottom of that list, so you gain most by removing those.
<dhruv> tapioca on feisty
<BobSapp> should be i normally just apt-get install mplayer
<soundray> vsayikiran: I did
<amadeux> Is my standard feisty using ALSA or OSS to play sounds? Or does it depend on the application? Some apps play sounds with distortions, and on Windows I could turn up the master volume and the pcm volume to 100% without distorting
<soundray> vsayikiran: azureus is what you need.
<jeroen_> gonna change my desktop wallpaper....the brown thing isn't my thing
<Hadeshorn> bobsapp so its mplayer then?
<oscar^pepper> Dumptruck:  what I DON'T like about ubuntu, is I can't install my twain driver for my video camera under WINE.  I can install my software under WINE, but the twain drive won't install and I cannot pull my videos off my camera.  But, that may change soon.  either they'll allow for it, or my video camera's manufacture may decide to do something in linux.
<BobSapp> Hadeshorn: yeah
<Cuteboi> Ok ... Thanx a lot !
<BobSapp> Hadeshorn: the package is mplayer
<GBenemy> anyone??
<soundray> !sound > amadeux, please read ubotu's private message
<soundray> !please | GBenemy
<ubotu> GBenemy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<BobSapp> oscar^pepper: is it possible for you to install support for your camera in linux?
<Hadeshorn> Bobsapp its installing
<mtholdenss> now at the moment i got the beta, if i keep upgrading, i won't need to download the disc image of the final version of 7.10? right?
<vsayikiran> soundray: what did you do?
<rhalff> Hi I'm at the console of the beta installer cd, X just failed and I changed the driver to nvidia instead of nv, any clue on how I can continue the installation process ?
<kernel_geek> yes
<vsayikiran> which one to install azureus or azureus-gcj
<kernel_geek> change it back to nv
<jodih2> hi guys
<mtholdenss> yes to what?
<kernel_geek> You cant do installer on nvidia
<rhalff> kernel_geek, why not ?
<BobSapp> oscar^pepper: and then have wine forward the sane scanner to twain under wine?
<kernel_geek> the is no nvidia module on the instaler
<jodih2> can someone help with a blond question?
<oscar^pepper> BobSapp:  oh, it will work.  with movie viewer, but only as an .avi file.  I can create them into mpg's. But, as far as hooking the camera up to usb and pulling off a video using movie viewer, yeah, that works.  just not my proprietary software.
<kernel_geek> YOu mena the ubuntu installation cd right /?
<jodih2> how do i delete a .swp file
<soundray> GBenemy: your problem is a pair of lines in the menu.lst file:  ### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST and ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<jdailey67> hi.  I am getting "command not found" for sudo ./eclipse in a directory where there is an eclipse executible file.
<oscar^pepper> I can't create them into .mpg files rather
<rhalff> kernel_geek, well it just loaded so I guess there is.
<kernel_geek> You mean on the ubunntu installation cd right ??
<rhalff> kernel_geek, and nv doesn't work for me
<BobSapp> "proprietary software", meh.
<rhalff> kernel_geek, yes for the beta installer
<jeroen_> boy ow boy.....I really love theagonna reboot
<soundray> GBenemy: everything between those lines is considered by ubuntu as "its own". Everything outside is "manually configured". So make sure you leave those lines alone when you edit that file.
<kernel_geek> why dsnt nv work for you
<GBenemy> soundray: the windows part is out of those, at the top, i have checked through it, and the only thing wrong is repeats of all the ubuntu partitions, and everytime i delete them, and restart the doubles get added again
<jeroen_> system needs restart after 122 updates :P
<kernel_geek> You can put it as nvidia after install
<soundray> GBenemy: put it on the pastebin pls: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<kernel_geek> if nv dont work then use vesa or vga
<oscar^pepper> BobSapp:  yeah. lol  I may get a seperate apple computer not connected to the Internet just to do my videos.  Until either my video camera company catches up to linux, or linux allows for the installation of the twain driver.
<jodih2> how do i delete a file im new and i forgot the command
<rhalff> kernel_geek: I think because I have a 22Inch lcd and the nv can't do that resolution but the nvidia driver can
<rooper> Hi, is there a way to check if my swap is working, how much of it is being used etc? - I tried 'df -h, -H' but I do not see any /swap :(
<bXi> the most important thing to backup for a reinstall is /home right?
<BobSapp> oscar^pepper: It would be strange for wine not to have a twain wrapper
<kernel_geek> bloody hell 22inches thats tiny ;) ok hmm
<BobSapp> someone should make that
<jodih2> anyone there?
<kernel_geek> rm
<kernel_geek> is the command
<astro76> rooper, free -m
<rhalff> kernel_geek: well ok the resolution that comes with a 22Inch :p
<jodih2> kernelgeek thanks alot
<soundray> rooper: try 'free'
<kernel_geek> a folder ou use rm -r
<dhruv> kernel geek help me with tapioca
<rooper> astro76: thanks :) - phew, ok I do have a swap file.. I was worried I may have partitioned wrong heh
<rhalff> kernel_geek: anyways, gimme the magic command to continue setup! :-`d
<oscar^pepper> BobSapp:  well, i mean, i can install everything.  software, even the driver for the camera. but it wont the twain driver and i cannot pull off my videos to edit them.  They will under the linux software.
<vsayikiran> i have sun java 6 installed in my system , which one i have to install azureus or azureus -gcj
<kernel_geek> ok hmm
<kernel_geek> try changing it to vesa or vga
* BobSapp downgrades back to Ubuntu Feisty Fawn 7.04
<kernel_geek> try both
<dhruv> kernel_geek tapioca help please
<oscar^pepper> but only as an .avi file
<BobSapp> I cant get nvidia working on gutsy
<rooper> What is /lrm/ ? ...
<GBenemy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39833/
<kernel_geek> i am busy
<jdailey67> rooper:  you might need to use sudo rm -r on directories you don't have privileges to.
<kernel_geek> hang on
<oscar^pepper> oh heck
<soundray> vsayikiran: why are you repeating that, when I already answered it? azureus!
<oscar^pepper> i finally got my nvidia drivers to work
<swarm> BobSapp, if i wasn't so damned tired
<kernel_geek> what is tapioca ?
<swarm> i'd tell u how i did it
<jdailey67> rooper, where are you getting /lrm/?
<jeroen_> I'm back
<rooper> jdailey67: Why do I want to recursively delete everything?
<darkchr0n0s> a veggie/fruit = tapioca
<swarm> 8600gts on gutsy
<dhruv> kernel_geek tapioca is a voip framework
<rhalff> kernel_geek, problem is, X isn't active anymore, and I need a command to get going again, startx won't do it, so I'm searching for something like continue_setup or something
<rooper> jdailey67: df -h
<jeroen_> fully updated the system:D
<oscar^pepper> BobSapp:  the best way is go to the nvidia website to install the drivers.
<vsayikiran> soundray: but there are 2 packages with the same name
<kernel_geek> try X ;D
<rooper> lrm                    132M    20M   112M  15% /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/volatile
<kernel_geek> or gdm as root
<rooper> That's what it says
<mytime> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<msingh> will a 56MB PCIe(TM) x16 ATI Radeon(TM) X1300 Pro w/TV-Out, VGA and DVI  card work on ubuntu?
<BobSapp> ok ill give it a  try then
<msingh> or are there no ATI drivers?
<swarm> yes msingh
<kernel_geek> thats what i just said gdm as root ;D
<BobSapp> nothing to loose since my /home is on a separate drive
<msingh> swarm, right now, or in a few years?
<darkchr0n0s> msingh : use official ati drivers
<swarm> right now
<kernel_geek> 
<msingh> darkchr0n0s, oh ok. cheers. :)
<oscar^pepper> BobSapp:  i tried to download the package from add/remove applications. that was a no go.  My screen was garbled with garbage.
<swarm> 512mb video cards work fine. :)
<GBenemy> every time the computer reboots it adds another of all the ubuntu ones, and keep putting them at (0,1) when they're at (0,2)
<rooper> That was my other, and last, question... - does Ubuntu always install I386 kernel by default? - I could have sword the last time I installed it, well Xubuntu that it installed  I686?
<swarm> your card is nothing special
<rhalff> kernel_geek: hm ok, the kernel driver is loaded of nvidia, but there ain't no X driver, so you're correct.
<kernel_geek> Sorry i dont know what that tropicia thing is
<rooper> sworn*
<jeroen_> now for the main part...NTFS3G
<kernel_geek> told you :p
<dhruv> kernel_geek http://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftapioca-voip.sourceforge.net%2Fwiki%2Findex.php%2FInstallation_Guide&ei=PrUIR9KHKY7wswLwiqT4Bw&usg=AFQjCNHKmmBK0gdRVGP9Gc7EOAcCkgZRYg&sig2=xvFudFRJLHLXuO4q_llh8A is the installation guide
<oscar^pepper> I did finally get my nvidia card to work, by going to the nvidia website
<kernel_geek> ok so what desnt work then
<dhruv> kernel_geek ok
<rhalff> kernel_geek: but X is useless, I want to continue setup..
<kernel_geek> rahallf:try vesa or vga
<rhalff> X works btw with vesa.
<kernel_geek> So its fixed then right ??
<oscar^pepper> ok everyone.  Thank you for the chat.  I'll be back later. I want to learn how to get online streaming media to work on ubuntu.
<kernel_geek> what do you mean continue setup just double click the intall icon
<soundray> GBenemy: strange, I can't see a problem with that file. You might try and move the Windows entry to the end and make sure it boots by default by setting 'default 5'
<soundray> GBenemy: if that stops the strange behaviour, consider reporting a bug.
<GBenemy> soundray: no i need windows at the start, because it automatically boots the highlighted entry
<soundray> GBenemy: read all of my line, please
<GBenemy> yes i did
<jeroen_> people, could you help me out here
<soundray> GBenemy: it's very annoying to give advice here and not be listened to properly.
* N3bunel saluta
<rhalff> kernel_geek: yes X is fixed, but I'm installing, X failed during install, so I went to a console and changed the x driver, now to vesa, which works. So I'm still at the console and now I want to continue installation, I'm at the step where X loads for the first time, so I want to restart that process so I can continue the installation of  Gutsy, just running X or startx won't start that process.
<blahblahx> how do i open up ports in feisty?
<jeroen_> I have an external HDD with an NTFS filesystem and I can't get the damn thing to get write support
<Hadeshorn> Hey Bobsapp
<kernel_geek> now you have to start the whole thing over sorry :D
<soundray> !language | jeroen_
<ubotu> jeroen_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<amadeux> How can I get the (gnome?) terminal in feisty remember the window size/number of lines between sessions?
<soundray> !ntfs-3g | jeroen_
<ubotu> jeroen_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jeroen_> sorry....
<Hadeshorn> Bobsapp how do i start recording the wav at 6:26 and finish at 7:26?
<jeroen_> thanx
<kernel_geek> he didnt swear
<rhalff> kernel_geek: ah ok
<soundray> kernel_geek: it doesn't get more classical than that
<blahblahx> so how do i choose which ports to open?
<kernel_geek> ok
<GBenemy> soundray: i'll brb needa restart and test. I edited all the ubuntu ones to (0,2) aswell, because that's where they are
<kernel_geek> kool
<soundray> GBenemy: are you sure? Where are they by /dev/ naming?
<GBenemy> what does that mean?
<blahblahx> How Do I Choose My Open Ports in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<blahblahx> ?
<GBenemy> well Vista is 0,1
<soundray> GBenemy: why is Vista on the second partition? Are you sure that's correct?
<amadeux> How can I get the (gnome?) terminal in feisty remember the window size/number of lines between sessions?
<jeroen_> dudes, that's not working for me
<soundray> GBenemy: remember grub starts counting at 0
<asprofridis> hi guys
<asprofridis> may i ask something?
<GBenemy> yes i know
<rijo> just ask the question
<GBenemy> 0,0 is X: (in windows)
<asprofridis> i ve installed the kismet prog but i cant find it to execute it
<Frankie_> &j #ubuntu+1
<jeroen_> hmm
<soundray> GBenemy: what's your Ubuntu root partition? Check with mount
* Frankie_ is sorry
<jeroen_> guess I'll have to stick to windows for writing NTFS stuff
<GBenemy> what do you mean?
<asprofridis> forget to say i am newby
<GBenemy> jereon_: use ntfs-3g
<jeroen_> I do use it
<GBenemy> ah
<soundray> GBenemy: run 'mount' in a terminal and tell me what partition is mounted on '/'
<asprofridis> asprofridis@core2duolinux:
<jeroen_> but it just doesn't see my external device as an external device and it doesn't detect internal devices
<jeroen_> I have NTFS3G, but it's NOT working
<kaptengu> asprofridis: you have to edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf and add the line source
<jeroen_> at least, not the way it should
<GBenemy> /dev/sda3
<michael_te> jeroen_: what options do you use?
<asprofridis> /dev/sdd5
<kaptengu> asprofridis: if you have intel network card source=ipw2200,eth1,whatever
<asprofridis> yes but i cant find the kismet.conf
<jeroen_> Well I just installed it, and checked the NTFS-CONFIG
<tech0007> hi everyone!\
<kernel_geek> hello
<amadeux> How can I get the (gnome?) terminal in feisty remember the window size/number of lines between sessions?
<jeroen_> but it doesn't recognize my internal HD (ntfs partition) and the external device.....dito
<kaptengu> asprofridis: sudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<kernel_geek> go into the prefrences it will be obvios than save the profile
<soundray> GBenemy: okay then, see if it works.
<GBenemy> ok
<michael_te> jeroen_: i have something like "/dev/sda1 /media/c ntfs-3g defaults,user=1021 0 0" in my fstab and everything works
<amadeux> Is Automatix down?
<asprofridis> thanx very much
<soundray> kaptengu: please recommend gksudo with graphical programs
<jeroen_> ok mike....go private with me and tell me how you did it please
<kernel_geek> ubutnuguide.org has loads of usefull stuff by the way
<kaptengu> soundray: of course, sorry about that
<kernel_geek> pages of it
<asprofridis> kaptengu i want to edit the config file os as to add my wlan card
<michael_te> jeroen_: I'm not registered so freenode won't let me send priavte messages
<jeroen_> hmm too bad.
<gogeta> not bad for a beta
<gogeta> other then a miner grub fix
<jeroen_> ok join a channel I will create.... /join jeroen-help
<techtronic> hey any one know a front end for grub boot loader rather than one and black text?
<kernel_geek> what like change the background
<gogeta> you knoe i have seen them with backrounds befor
<kernel_geek> i wrote a guide on that if you want a link ??
<soundray> kernel_geek: I want it, please
<kernel_geek> techtronic hang on i have a link
<tech0007> anyone has cd key for quake 3 arena?
<kernel_geek> yes in the shop
<GBenemy> soundray: ok it worked(ish)...it added ANOTHER list of everything, (doubles again) and it made Ubuntu memtest the default, so i have to change default to 6. However, now i'm looking through the menu,lst but there are no doubles it's the same as before
<soundray> tech0007: this isn't a warez channel
<kernel_geek> No illegal stuff here
<gogeta> tech0007 walmart does
<kaptengu> asprofridis: look in the conf-file and you will find the lines about source
<dgjones> !piracy | tech0007
<ubotu> tech0007: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tech0007> its not pirated...i lost the original cd
<gogeta> whats a quake 3 cd these days 10$
<gogeta> whers a op when you need em
<tech0007> i'll buy one if i need to..thanks guyz
<Kenny3> can anyone assist me by installing my tablet drivers? i got those sources and stuff and dont get it to install...
<kernel_geek> ok here is a link its on a gentoo webpage but it will still work for gentoo
<kernel_geek> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Splash_image_in_GRUB
<soundray> Kenny3: your virtualbox guest has access to USB devices now?
<gogeta> i got my quake 3 cd right hear >:o
<kernel_geek> by me :D
<kernel_geek> you pay for the key not the disc
<gogeta> yep
<kernel_geek> The cd costs less than 25p
<kernel_geek> the yes is like 20
<Kenny3> soundray: yes, and i searched for the id and founr aiptektablet.sourceforge.net
<gogeta> you pay for the key got that any disk works
<ozlem> hi all please help me, I need to mount this external harddisk I got.. I just formatted it ext3 with gparted. It's like gparted can c it but I can't find the harddisk myself
<kernel_geek> have you tryed looking in the feidge :D
<GBenemy> go into a shop, pick up the cd, turn it over, write down the key, put the disk back, go home, enter the key and voila
<kernel_geek> *fridge
<gogeta> LOL
<kernel_geek> no thatsis illegal
<gogeta> that will get you banned
<soundray> Kenny3: that's part of the standard kernel, aiptek.ko
<tech0007> ozlem...how do u plug the ext hdd, is it usb?
<ozlem> yes usb
<gogeta> and that doesent work these days
<soundray> Kenny3: I think you just need userspace software for it now.
<gogeta> most stuff with keys are not activ untill scanned
<ozlem> it's a harddisk case with an P-ATA harddisk in it
<kernel_geek> it will be
<GBenemy> not on recent/good software but old s*** like quake yeah
<kernel_geek> /dev/sd?
<tech0007> ozlem try lsusb
<Kenny3> soundray: what i hav to do now?
<tech0007> ozlem check which device port ur hdd is using
<ozlem> ok 1 sec
<Milux> hi, i must buy a webcam, what are the most compatible with linux?
<kernel_geek> or cat /dev/usb (unpluged) and agin plugged in
<kernel_geek> *sda
<soundray> Kenny3: is the tablet connected at present?
<kernel_geek> :p
<Kenny3> soundray: yes
<ozlem> ok this looks like the line of the usb hdd Bus 003 Device 014: ID 048d:8903 Integrated Technology Express, Inc.
<astro76> !webcam | Milux
<ubotu> Milux: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Milux> thank u
<soundray> Kenny3: do a 'lsmod | grep aiptek'.
<tech0007> ozlem... mkdir /mount/urhdd
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: returning to autorun in gnome: I've added "bash -c /etc/.myvars" to autostart list at Sessions, but it doesn't seem to work; env vars don't appear
<Kenny3> soundray: i did
<ozlem> tech done
<kernel_geek> no
<kernel_geek> Just put your var in
<soundray> Kenny3: any output?
<kernel_geek> so like
<kernel_geek> MYVAR="i_like_cheese"
<Kenny3> soundray: yes, do u need to know it?
<kernel_geek> and it will execute that
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: ok
<kernel_geek> or
<kernel_geek> export MYVAR="r-wolf smells"
<astro76> r-wolf, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<tech0007> ozlem mount /dev/sda1 /mount/urhdd
<soundray> Kenny3: no, if there was output, it's loaded (unless there was an error)
<Kenny3> soundray: so it should work now?
<soundray> Kenny3: yes, the driver at least. See if you can use it in gimp.
<Evanlec> is there a command to put my monitor in power-save mode (aka off) via a command?
<soundray> Kenny3: actually, hold on...
<kernel_geek> or export SMELLY_PEOPLE="r-wolf"
<ozlem> tech sda1 is my main harddisk +_+
<kernel_geek> echo SMELLY_PEOPLE
<kernel_geek> r-wolf
<kernel_geek> sprry
<kernel_geek> geek jkoes
<ferronica> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<kernel_geek> lolllll
<r-wolf> astro76: thanks
<Kenny3> soundray: not workin
<tech0007> ozlem oh ok hehe
<soundray> Kenny3: have you found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet ?
<kernel_geek> mine will work as well by the way
<kernel_geek> r-wolf
<ozlem> I just tried sdb1 but I'm not sure if it worked since it's empty +_+ how do I check if it worked
<PakYaw2> Sarah__: /quit
<r-wolf> kernel_geek: I'll try both )
<tech0007> ozlem try df -h /mount/urhdd
<tech0007> ozlem if it matches the size of ur hdd it worked
<ozlem> w00h00
<ozlem> tyvm tech
<tech0007> ozlem....wooohooo
<ozlem> btw how do I let this automount like it was before ^_^
<DEVI_GE> hi all
<ozlem> I mean with that icon on the desktop etc
<Evanlec> is there a command to put my monitor in power-save mode (aka off) immediately?
<tech0007> ozlem add an entry in /etc/fstab
<DEVI_GE> I want to talk with people who are responsible to www.ubuntu-xx.org domains
<nimbo> Evanlec: xset dpms force standby
<GBenemy> soundray: ok it worked(ish)...it added ANOTHER list of everything, (doubles again) and it made Ubuntu memtest the default, so i have to change default to 6. However, now i'm looking through the menu,lst but there are no doubles it's the same as before
<ozlem> tech.. looks like I already got a line >> /dev/sdb1   /media/sdb1   ntfs-3g  defaults,locale=en_US.utf8    0    0
<ozlem> I probably have to make that ext3 +_+
<Evanlec> nimbo, thank you
<tech0007> ozlem ur ryt!
<nimbo> DEVI_GE: that domain isn't available
<taico> hi all
<ozlem> but... if it was already ntfs why didn't it mount before ? +_+
<sayers> is there a way to make the font in the tty's smaller.
<Kenny3> soundray: whats xorg.conf ?
<tech0007> ozlem...coz u said u formatted it in ext3
<ozlem> yes but I formatted it ext3 because it didn't work :p
<soundray> GBenemy: I would try a 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' now. If it still does it after that, the weirdness is beyond me.
<soundray> Kenny3: it's a file, situated in /etc/X11/, which configures X (the graphics server that gnome is based on)
<taico> can i get help for java-plugins firefox with gytsy64 please?
<astro76> DEVI_GE, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<ferronica> does ubuntu 7.04 able to show ink level for HP printers or epson ?
<soundray> Kenny3: if you post yours to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , I'll help you make the required changes.
<ozlem> tech anyway lets's forget that.. There is one more (probably simpler) problem.. it doesn't show on desktop when plugged..
<astro76> ferronica, for HP you can with the included HP Toolbox
<cskamper> hej
<astro76> ferronica, pretty sure you can for epson too
<cskamper> i'm, form poland
<cskamper> :D
<ferronica> astro76: how ?
<astro76> ferronica, which one?
<soundray> cskamper: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<ferronica> astro76: where is Hp toolbox ?
<cskamper> i don't understand
<GBenemy> soundray: it gave me this "(hd0)   /dev/sda    (hd1)   /dev/sdb"
<soundray> cskamper: this isn't a channel for general chat. Please read the topic.
<ferronica> astro76: to check ink level as we see in windows :)
<tech0007> ozlem....hmmm that aint simple to me hehe
<Kenny3> soundray: hmm, let me check how i copy from vbox into windows...
<ozlem> whoops :P
<ozlem> ok nvm I'm very happy with this ty so much
<soundray> Kenny3: why not run firefox in the guest?
<skenmy> Hi all - just installed 7.10 and i'm having issues getting my RAID drive to show up - it's displaying content that was erased months ago o_O Any ideas on where to find some instructions on mounting a SATA RAID 0 device?
<astro76> ferronica, if you right click on the ubuntu logo, Edit Menus, you can add HPLIP Toolbox to the Preferences section, or just run hp-toolbox from a terminal
<soundray> GBenemy: did it return to a $ prompt?
<Bosambo> Greetings all, does anyone know how I can mount my wondows drive automatically?
<tech0007> ozlem...welcome...dont worry, others might help u out
<astro76> ferronica, you have to install the python-qt3 package, it's not included in feisty and it should be
<Bosambo> Windows*
* N3bunel brb
<astro76> ferronica, *by default
<soundray> !ntfs > Bosambo, please read ubotu's private message
<astro76> ferronica, so just sudo apt-get install python-qt3
<ozlem> oh it's not really important this was the most important.. I mean I'm workin on this since a couple of weeks +_+ tyvm again
<ozlem> take care ^_^
<Bosambo> Cheers
<r-wolf> oh noes, I've edited /etc/environment and my gnome doesn't run anymore (
<GBenemy> soundray: yes
<r-wolf> "/etc/gdm/Xsession: line 73: ls: command not found"
<ferronica> astro76:  python-qt3 for what purpose ?
<soundray> GBenemy: okay, time to reboot and check...
<astro76> ferronica, it's a library required to run hplip toolbox
<Kenny3> soundray: what syntax should i use?
<GBenemy> soundray: ok
<soundray> Kenny3: plain (-----_
<ozlem> oh btw 1 more question to everyone... Does anyone know a linux program that will return deleted files on an ext3 filesystem, everything I found was for linux
<ferronica> astro76:  i just added hp toolbox
<soundray> ozlem: no. Deletions in ext3 are permanent.
<ozlem> are you serious +_+
<oz0n> what is ubuntu alternate ?
<soundray> ozlem: serious as cancer.
<oz0n> is a desktop version ?
<oz0n> or?
<Tomcat_> oz0n: Text installation.
<soundray> !alternate | oz0n
<ubotu> oz0n: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<oz0n> tomato
<tech0007> ozlem...midnight commander has undelete in ext2...not sure for ext3
<oz0n> thx
<Kenny3> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39840
<mcphail> ozlem: you may be able to recover with photorec
<ozlem> midnight commander.. tyvm I'll try that
<oz0n> means nographical interface?
<soundray> ozlem: you can try forensic tools, but don't get your hopes up.
<tech0007> soundray...ur right about that
<Flannel> oz0n: non-graphical install.  It still installs the graphical system by default (although you can choose to only install text version as well)
<Kenny3> soundray: i just put it at the end?
<ozlem> tyvm all take care (btw tech I just reconnected the harddisk and now it does show the icon on the desktop)
<soundray> Kenny3: no, be patient, I'll tell you...
<Jos> oin #anarchy-online
<ferronica> astro76:  i0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ferronica> astro76:  i think already installed :)
<astro76> ferronica, most likely
<ferronica> astro76:  and for epson printer
<GBenemy> soundray: it worked except Windows still isn't the default
<GBenemy> but that's not really an ubuntu support question so i thank you for your time
<ferronica> astro76:  i have epson photo stylus 915 printer
<gogeta> what windoes boot defult?
<GBenemy> yeah
<gogeta> you just need to do a easy edit
<GBenemy> i have
<GBenemy> it's not working
<GBenemy> i've tried Default 4
<GBenemy> and default saved
<OldPink> Hi
<GBenemy> and under windows put savedefault
<gogeta> its goes from 0
<GBenemy> neither work so whatever
<gogeta> so its will be 3
<GBenemy> ah
<OldPink> Been using nothing but Ubuntu for over a year now, usually upgrade to the next release at RC time, thinking of upgrading to Gutsy now, have some free time, what do you think, is it ready, am I ready for it? :)
<astro76> ferronica, search in synaptic turns up mtink and escputil
<Flannel> OldPink: #ubuntu+1 will be the place to ask
<gogeta> i had to add windows xp to grub manuly in gibben other then that
<gogeta> shes runing just fine
<GBenemy> ok, i'll test that later...gogeta/soundray: thank you for your time
<OldPink> Flannel, I know, heading there too, want the average user's opinion aswell
<ferronica> astro76: mtink ot escputil ?
<soundray> GBenemy: hold on...
<GBenemy> ...?
<Flannel> OldPink: Gutsy uses are in #ubuntu+1, this isn't the gutsy support channel
<gogeta> and normaly the betas get updated to stable 1 or 2 weeks early
<tech0007> oldpink..is gutsy for release now
<astro76> ferronica, I've never used Epson
<soundray> GBenemy: have you adapted the default line at the top?
<bitbourger> hello, can someone help, i'm looking for a label print program for ubuntu, ????
<gogeta> so reduce server strees later
<OldPink> Flannel, I know. I said so. Calm.
<GBenemy> soundray: yes, it's not at 3, as gogeta suggested
<gogeta> not 3?
<GBenemy> *now
<soundray> GBenemy: good luck
<GBenemy> sorry
<OldPink> tech0007: What do you mean by that? Rephrase?
<ferronica> astro76: maintenance utility for Epson Stylus printers
<ferronica> astro76: found this one
<GBenemy> thanks :D
<gogeta> well just count your entrys from 0
<X3N> hey there im having trouble with my USB flash drive, i cant put anything on it because it says its a read only disk??
<GBenemy> gogeta i know, it's at 3
<soundray> Kenny3: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39843/ for the required changes
<gogeta> oh you said not
<GBenemy> yes and then i said *now
<gogeta> lol
<ferronica> astro76: mtinki = Status monitor and configuration tool for Epson inkjet printers
<soundray> Kenny3: save this to your desktop, then back up the original xorg.conf with 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup-20071007'
<soundray> Kenny3: when you
<astro76> ferronica, I know I read them, they both appear to allow ink level and configuration
<X3N> hey there im having trouble with my USB flash drive, i cant put anything on it because it says its a read only disk??
<X3N> how do i fix this?
<X3N> its NTFS
<ferronica> astro76: they will work for all models ?
<soundray> Kenny3: when you've done that, copy the modified version to its proper place with 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11'
<astro76> ferronica, I have no idea
<preaction> !ntfs-3g | X3N
<ubotu> X3N: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ferronica> astro76: and for HP tool
<gogeta> ntfs on a fsty insall by defult is read only
<astro76> ferronica, HP is well supported
<ferronica> astro76: for all models?
<soundray> Kenny3: then restart X to see if it has worked. You should be able to operate X with either mouse or tablet after that.
<astro76> ferronica, most, check http://openprinting.org 's database
<klotho> hello...  can I run ubuntu within windows for free by downloading the free vmware player and an ubuntu appliance?
<X3N> cool ty
<thedonvaughn> /lastlog xshadow
<preaction> klotho, sure. you could even use wubi to install ubuntu as a file inside of windows
<bitbourger> hello, i'm looking for a label print program for ubuntu, please help, because google doesn't
<preaction> !wubi | klotho
<ubotu> klotho: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<_Jaak_> how can i find out wich /dev/* is my dialup mobile phone?
<soundray> klotho: don't know about player, but if you go for vmware server, that's definitely a free-beer solution.
<OldPink> klotho: It is possible, yes
<klotho> hmm
<Kenny3> soundray: changing name is disabled for that file
<klotho> so with wubi I don't need vmware?
<OldPink> klotho: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/virtualpc/default.mspx
<astro76> !info glabels | bitbourger
<preaction> klotho, nope. but you do need to reboot to get into ubuntu (it uses WinXP's bootloader)
<ubotu> bitbourger: glabels: label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1build1 (feisty), package size 328 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<soundray> Kenny3: I never said anything about changing name.
<klotho> oh. I already have ubuntu installed in another partition... I want to be able to run them both at once
<bitbourger> ubotu: thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kenny3> soundray: oh, i misunderstood....
<preaction> klotho, then you want VMWare, or VirtualBox (which is legally unencombered from what I hear)
<klotho> I don't understand wubi... you can reboot and run windows or ubuntu normally...
<X3N> grrrrr ntfs-cfg still not working :S
<X3N> help! i really need to use this flash drive :S
<preaction> X3N, you've installed ntfs3g?
<X3N> it says the flash drive is root only
<X3N> yup i installed it
<X3N> i done gksudo nautilus, then tried drag and drop the file to flash drive
<X3N> then it says "read only "
<klotho> okay, so if I want to use vmware, anyone know what I need to download? does it require a special image, or can it run the installation I already have on my other partition?
<X3N> but i used ntfs to select flash to be able to read and write
<soundray> X3N: check if it has a switch that disallows writing
<klotho> or virtualbox
<X3N> a switch?
<soundray> X3N: yes, a tiny lever on the side of the device, like the things that you use to turn the light on.
<X3N> i cant find any switch, is that under the propertys tab?
<astro76> X3N, ntfs is kind of pointless for a flash drive, you might use fat32
<soundray> X3N: no, it's hardware
<X3N> no switch on the flash drive
<X3N> i use it everyday at course, but i cant write to it with ubuntu yet :S
<preaction> X3N, are you sure it's mounted rw? do "cat /etc/mtab" and paste the contents to a pastebin
<tech0007> klotho....www.vmware.com/download/server...
<preaction> !paste | X3N
<ubotu> X3N: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<X3N> ok
<toxguy24> HI.  Im about to finish my upgrade to 7.10 download, im I gonna lose my files and documents  after my notebook restarts?
<klotho> tech0007: okay, so I download that server... then how do I run ubuntu?
<X3N> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39845/
<preaction> toxguy24, for an upgrade to 7.10? no
<X3N> ^^
<toxguy24> i see. thanks
<Kenny3> soundray: how do i restart x ?
<gogeta> toxy no
<soundray> Kenny3: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<Kenny3> soundray: i did and got an error...
<preaction> X3N, two problems: your usb drive seems to be mounted using ntfs (not ntfs-3g) and it seems to be mounted "nosuid" meaning it's probably root-only
<tech0007> klotho...create new vm, make sure u give ur ubuntu vm the right ram and hdd requirments
<soundray> Kenny3: what error?
<X3N> :S
<Kenny3> soundray: "failed to start the x server..."
<X3N> but i tried gksudo and tried using it with root and still didnt let me :S
<preaction> X3N, i can fix the first one easy: umount /dev/sdb1; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/dsb1
<X3N> ah k cool
<X3N> just like that in terminal?
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, switch to a console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 and log in there.
<preaction> X3N, that's the first problem (the mounted w/ ntfs, not ntfs-3g). the second problem you can do whenever.
<preaction> X3N, yes, try it and let me know what it says
<toxguy24> one more question: what I.M software can you recommend for me to have a Webcam and Voice chat with my sisters who are using yahoo messenger and skype?
* N3bunel back
<Kenny3> soundray: so i shouldnt press yes or no?
<klotho> tech0007: but I have to download an "appliance" for ubuntu, no?
<soundray> Kenny3: go for 'no'
<cwkaya> hello
<Kenny3> soundray: logged in
<cjae> does anyone know how to get rid if the end part of your ip address so it is only the octal values or whatever eg 43.268.13.115 not 43.268.13.115.ca.hsd1.comcast.com
<OldPink> !gutsy > OldPink
<tech0007> klotho...if u jst need to run ubuntu w/in windows...u dont need an appliance
<preaction> cjae, that last thing you have there is not your IP address, it's your hostmask
<preaction> cjae, er.. hostname
<adlisyakir> hye.. i have done install office 2003 using wine.. but it can't run.. so how to uninstall back office2003
<X3N> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39846/
<soundray> Kenny3: do a 'tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and tell me if you see anything you find intelligible
<cwkaya> who can help me with configuring my mouse ?
<soundray> Kenny3: as in reasons why X didn't start
<cjae> preaction, is this is permanent thing?
<soundray> !mouse > cwkaya, please read ubotu's private message
<tech0007> adlisyakir...which wine version are u using?
<preaction> cjae, only as permanent as your IP address usually
<cwkaya> thx
<Pitel> Hi, can someone help me with tvout from intel 945 with xrandr on gutsy beta?
<adlisyakir> 0.9.46
<preaction> X3N, sorry, there was a typo, the last /dev/dsb1 should be /dev/sdb1
<adlisyakir> tech0007: wine version 0.9.46
<preaction> X3N, do you have your USB drive plugged in? it has to be before you try to do this
<cjae> preaction, so no way to get rid it your hostname broadcasting
<X3N> yup lol
<X3N> :P
<Kenny3> soundray: parse error on line 162 of xorg.conf
<soundray> Kenny3: ah, that helps
<tech0007> adlisyakir...try to run the setup, it should bring up a window to give u options like repair, remove or modify
<cjae> preaction, besides proxy
<preaction> cjae, what do you mean "broadcasting". you need an IP address to be on the internet. where is it being broadcast?
<X3N> got the same mesage as last time :S
<adlisyakir> tech0007: wine version 0.9.46 cannt support office2003 ?
<Kenny3> soundray: of section DRI it also says there
<toxguy24> what I.M software can you recommend for me to have a Webcam and Voice chat with my sisters who are using yahoo messenger and skype?
<CarstenF> Gents may i ask a question ?
<preaction> X3N, can you pastebin your /etc/ftab and the response for "lsusb" for me?
<tech0007> adlisyakir...not really sure...i use wine only to play windoze games :)
<X3N> ok
<WeeJeWel> are there Ati Radeon 1950 drivers around?
<preaction> X3N, sorry, it's /etc/fstab (i'm too tired to type coherently...)
<soundray> Kenny3: did you change the file in any way from the one you downloaded?
<cjae> preaction, I mean just having the numerical values not the hostname
<adlisyakir> :)
<cjae> preaction, or is hostname part of an ip
<X3N> -bash: cd: /etc/fstab: Not a directory
<soundray> !ask | CarstenF
<ubotu> CarstenF: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<preaction> cjae, ask your ISP to stop masking you? but I assume they don't really care
<CarstenF> Gents i have a Dualboot PC (XP/CentOS) , and would like to replace the CentOS with Ubuntu 7.04. I  worry  a bit about loosing the XP (I need it for PCB development). I have made a 7.04 desktop ISO cd , and am ready to "install"
<Kenny3> soundray: i clicked to sva e ur pasting as txt and changed the name to xorg.conf in the saving dialog thats all
<Kenny3> *soundray: *save
<ferronica> astro76: ok i have installed escputil, how to run this application?
<wood1> how can i install an OSX docker into ubuntu?
<X3N> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39848/
<wood1> !docker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about docker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Kenny3: strange, it seems to have been cut off somehow. Do a 'tail /etc/X11/xorg.conf' pls and tell me what the last line is
<cjae> preaction, my isp can't even tell me max attachment limit for email in MB
<X3N> ill paste bin the fstab
<X3N> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39849/
<Kenny3> soundray: its "Mode 0666"
<CarstenF> I have grub installed (Centos has) , and just want to make sure that Ubuntu grub can find XP afterwards, and that the desktop install doesn't "Autoformat" all mu partitions. Just like "REdhad" did on a workstation install
<wood1> how can i install an OSX docker replica into Ubuntu?
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, let's fix that: echo EndSection | sudo tee -a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arnducky> cjae, the Fully Qualified Domain Name (FQDN) especially the DNS suffix assigned to your host by your ISP cannot be changed by you if it's automatically assigned which is true in your case.
<cwkaya> still don't know how to do it :d configuring my mouse :)
<preaction> X3N, okay, there's no entry for your USB key. which means when you run the "mount" command, you need to specify everything, "mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdb1 /data/MY\040DATA" <- or whatever directory you want
<jeroen_> hehe all working :D
<cjae> CarstenF, I you know a bit about filesystems and partitions you should be ok the most important thing to remember not to rush through the install and manually setup partitioning  your hard disc
<cjae> if
<Madnez> hi all
<Kenny3> soundray: done
<Madnez> i have an interesting problem on hand
<Madnez> seems that after buying a new 320 GB seagate, i cant install xp
<Madnez> i had installed ubuntu first then xp
<Terrasque> Madnez: thats a feature! :p
<X3N>  mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdb1/data/MY\DATA   <- is that the correct synatx?
<soundray> Kenny3: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Madnez> but then xp gives me the damn blue screen of death 7e error
<cjae> CarstenF, ubuntu has considerably better installer
<a-stray-cat> hello, can anyone help me in disabling the alt+right click binding? I'd rather it not bring up a menu if I alt+right click
<Madnez> lolz.... i know xp is screwed up
<sim__> HI
<preaction> X3N, no, there should be a space between /dev/sdb1 and /data/MY\040DATA
<sim__> 
<Terrasque> Madnez: can you install xp when ubuntu is not on the disk?
<Madnez> still i'd like to know what could the problem be.... is it due to the new sata disc meaning i need raid?
<CarstenF> cjae thanx , i take that as : I get the chance to select the partitions , before install. And that 7.04 desktop indt. doesn't "Autoformat" everything
<Madnez> i formatted the whole drive!
<Kenny3> soundray: "failed to start x server..." again
<preaction> Madnez, winxp's SATA support is iffy at best
<Madnez> and reinstalled xp to die at the same place
<Madnez> yeah i guessed as much
<Madnez> seems my 80 gig drive is ok with sata
<Madnez> 320 gig doesnt work well on xp
<soundray> Kenny3: okay. 'No', Ctrl-Alt-F2, 'tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Terrasque> Madnez: tried null'ing the whole drive? dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/disk
<Madnez> for xp?
<Terrasque> yes
<cjae> CarstenF, make sure you defrag xp or win first,using a live cd of gparted or something to make your partitions first as this is the discs only job and does it well
<Madnez> ... nope
<Terrasque> ive had a similar problem once, had to do that
<Madnez> do i need to null?
<Madnez> the error occurs when it tries to load XP but dies on the loading screen
<Terrasque> probably some screwy partition or boot sector or .. something that threw xp off
<arnducky> Madnez, it will wipe Vista (done it) but *should* be okay with XP and 2K.  Back up your data first (always).
<cjae> arnducky, thanks
<klotho> so if I install vmware, how do I get it to run ubuntu?
<Madnez> .... i just setted up ubuntu and now i gotta null the drive
<soundray> Kenny3: still a parse error?
<uguestu> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Madnez> null shouldnt affect the drive data right?
<Terrasque> Madnez: it will remove everything thats on it
<Madnez> sob sob...
<Terrasque> thats kinda the point :p
<Madnez> just great......
<Kenny3> soundray: parse error line 163 again --> "EndSectionEndSection" is not a valid keyword in this section
<Madnez> doesnt the format work?
<arnducky> Mafnez adding Windows *after* Linux is doable but *nasty*
<Madnez> ahhhh
<Madnez> i love ubuntu setup
<brobostigon> xp first, the linux
<Madnez> smooth as silk
<cjae> that is not my isp though arnducky but i forgot about FQDN is this true if I ask them to
<Madnez> xp is a bitch... but required for the good stuff
<cjae> remove it
<Madnez> sigh.... lazy micro, damn xp....
<jeroen_> well gonna remove TOTEM
<cjae> Madnez, xp is not bad vista is gayer than aids
<CarstenF> cjae , i have 3 x 120 GB disks - XP on hda (disk 0 physical) , and want to have ubuntu on hdb + hdc , so basically if i can "convince" ubuntu to just replace the Centos installed grub i guess i'd be home free
<jeroen_> installed kaffeine....I like that better
<Madnez> yes, tried vista
<Madnez> ubuntu can be mod to be like vista easily
<Madnez> and it is  more resource friendly
<jeroen_> why would you wanna go with vista.
<florian> hej, are there going to be the new upstart boot scripts in Gutsy Gibbon?
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, let's restore your backup: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf-20071007 /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<jeroen_> vista is a system resource eating a'hole
<Madnez> i'm not a vista lover... hated it after trying it for a while
<arnducky> Madnez,  unless you just  happen to have a spare blank partition in the right place and know how to install GRUB (or another bootmanager)'manually' afterwards
<Madnez> just wanted to play halo 2 and needed vista.  wasted a ton of time
<Madnez> arnducky, nah.  Anyway will null drive after i save all my nice anime onto some dics
<Terrasque> i just wish all my games worked in linux
<defcons> what is the name of the mysql server package in ubuntu?
<soundray> Kenny3: actually, I have another idea of what might have gone wrong...
<Terrasque> Madnez: get yourself a file server :D I did that for my anime / misc. Best investment ive done
<soundray> Kenny3: wanna have another go?
<Madnez> how you setup the file server?
<bmt2> hello too all
<cjae> CarstenF, you do not need 120 gigs for / just so you know I have over 2500 binaries in /usr/bin and use like 3gigs total on root. home is other hdd
<Terrasque> Madnez: i went the lazy way and did it via webmin
<bmt2> is there a way to make the toolbar that has my 'applications', 'places', and 'system' transparent
<cjae> CarstenF, i assume you wouldn't make / 120 gigs
<bmt2> at least the toolbar ?
<Kenny3> soundray: "no such file or directory" it says for the backupfile
<Madnez> lol
<adlisyakir> hye.. how to add file at application module... and hoow to search the program that are install in my ubuntu..
<Madnez> i'd rather have them on dics then
<Madnez> easier and faster
<arnducky> Madnez, one thing to keep in mind with all NTFS, ReiserFS and even Ext3 can never be 'moved' on a drive, only resized
<ferronica> astro76: escputil, how to run this application?
<attunix> I installed emerald; how do I change the theme?
<Terrasque> Madnez: software raid5 having 2.8TB. samba and ftp. Currently ftp from server goes to 36 mb/s, at that point my desktop's hdd starts limiting :p
<Madnez> yup, i remember that
<Madnez> just want damn xp on my com so i can play a few old games!
<cjae> CarstenF, you could get rid of the grub boot loader by running fdisk/mbr from either windows xp recovery console or from win98 disc
<Madnez> wine doesnt install well for some.... and its gnawing me ever since
<ferronica> escputil, how to run this application?
<brobostigon> use wine
<Terrasque> Madnez: which is the reason I use xp now :/
<haranp> are there any known problems with a radeon 200 card on gutsy?
<soundray> Kenny3: change of plan: do a 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Scroll down to the end of the file. Change EndSectionEndSection to EndSection and make sure the file ends with an empty line. Save with Ctrl-O Ctrl-X and 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start'
<cjae> CarstenF, I guess it fixmbr on xp disc
<cjae> its
<Kenny3> soundray: i added the missing "backup" worked now
<Madnez> yup
<Kenny3> soundray: what now?
<Madnez> i'm gonna cry... RESETUP ubuntu the 8th time?
<arnducky> Madnez, try installing WIne or VMware (don't install the Ubuntu package though -- use the VMware website)
<Madnez> i've done everything... timings, programs, sessions.....
<Terrasque> Madnez: you could backup the partition, install xp, and move the partition in again kinda stuff
<Madnez> use win and vm ubuntu?
<soundray> Kenny3: so you've restored /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the backup now?
<haranp> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy and my video card doesn't work. Any suggestions?
<cjae> CarstenF, the reason would so that ubuntu has no grub on grub issues when writing to (hd0) from ubuntu installer
<Madnez> thought null formats whole drive?
<Terrasque> Madnez: of course, if you had a fileserver, you could just backup it on there.. :p :p :p
<soundray> haranp: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<kromcuich> i cannot access any ubuntu repositories, get 'connection refused' errors. please help
<Madnez> hahhaa.... IF i had one :)
<Kenny3> soundray: ye, i think so
<haranp> willdo, thanks
<soundray> Kenny3: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<arnducky> Madnez VMware emulates different virtual machines including XP and Winblows 2K
<sebadoh> hello
<Madnez> yeah but doesnt work well
<cjae> CarstenF, win98 is quicker than xp recovery and use the sane things
<cjae> same
<Madnez> still need xp running first to install then wine can work
<Madnez> tried it before ;)
<CarstenF> cjae: Well i might make / 90G - /var 30G , and assign /home to the next 120G disk
<adlisyakir> hye.. when i install office2000 in my ubuntu.. where it placed/?
<Madnez> frozen throne dota worked pretty well
<cjae> CarstenF, right
<Manu18vlc> wtf!
<Manu18vlc> cauanta gente hay aqui??
<Manu18vlc> y nadie habla?
<cjae> CarstenF, 90 gigs is tons of wasted space though
<Madnez> only prob was when you pressed alt + right click so you can see the hp and hit them, pop out the task commands
<defcons> Manu18vlc, ffs
<jrib> !es | Manu18vlc
<ubotu> Manu18vlc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<defcons> Manu18vlc, this is an English channel
<soundray> Seveas: ping
<Kenny3> soundray: it says "starting gnome display manager... [ok] " but im still in console
<Manu18vlc> oh right
<defcons> what do you mean oh right?
<Manu18vlc> but i can speak english it doesent matter
<Madnez> !null
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about null - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Manu18vlc> of course
<X3N> hmm i got this :S root@ZION:~# mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdb1 /data/MY\DATA
<Madnez> hmm
<defcons> are you saying that you thought it wasn't?
<cjae> CarstenF, unless your going to be doing a lot as root and are you going to be having lots of logs on this machine?
<Manu18vlc> tes
<Manu18vlc> yes
<defcons> yeah, sure
<X3N> mount: mount point /data/MYDATA does not exist
<X3N> :
<Manu18vlc> ;)
<X3N> S
<Manu18vlc> well cya i'm gonna have lunch
<Madnez> btw anyone using amule?
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, listen, I've got to go in a minute. The trouble with the xorg.conf you downloaded was a missing newline at the end of the file. You can add that and copy it to /etc/X11 again, then try again. To see your X again now, do a Alt-F7
<X3N> im not sure how to use this command so well :S
<cjae> CarstenF, server?
<cjae> CarstenF, and does centos use grub?
<jrib> X3N: you need to create the mount point
<soundray> Kenny3: got it?
<X3N> how do i create the mount point? i really really dont want to stuff this up because all my uni work is on this flash drive
<CarstenF> cjae he..he  , but i have the 3 x 120's in the "box" , i could do a / 30G (including /var) - /usr 90G  -  /home 120G on next disk
<soundray> Kenny3: I'll be back in the channel in an hour or so.
<Kenny3> soundray: i pressed alt f but it says x server is deactivated, restart gdm
<jrib> X3N: sudo mkdir /media/MYDATA
<Kenny3> soundray: alt+f4
<sebadoh> new to linux as of now enjoyin it
<mihaX14> is automatix site down again?
<Kenny3> soundray: alt+f7 i mean
<X3N> but when i mount it there is /media/MYDATA
<ipx> arturegon432
<X3N> the problem is that i cant write to it, its NTFS, but i tried ntfs-cfg or something to write to it but dont let me :S
<ipx> what do you think about that folks?
<cjae> CarstenF, ya I guess but don't see much point in it
<X3N> i can read from the flash drive i cant write to it though, even as root!
<jeroen_> yes I did it
<jeroen_> Ubuntu finally does everything I want it to do
<jeroen_> well.....now I need the win32codecs
<CarstenF> cjae: It's going to be a workstation , with AVR + AVR32 + ARM + MIPS + PPC X-compile toolchains on it , so basically a microprocessor development platform
<Kenny3> soundray: i can only press the "ok" slection but i hit enter and nothing happens
<cjae> CarstenF, sorry if I don't see it, best friends birthday tonight little bit off centre
<X3N> oh man i really need to write to this flash drive, ive got to hand this assignment in tomorrow :S
<cjae> CarstenF, ahh
<cjae> CarstenF, ok I see now I should go to bed have fun
<CarstenF> cjae: I usually install the toolchains in /usr , and have each cpu set up as a user
<wood1> what is a good docker for Ubuntu?
<jrib> X3N: according to your error message, you need to create the directory.  Unmount the drive before trying to mount it again
<Kenny3> soundray: r u there?
<CarstenF> cjae: thanx for advices
<cjae> CarstenF, cool if it helped at all l8r
<jrib> !w32codecs > jeroen_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<X3N> root@ZION:~# mount -t ntfs3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MY\DATA
<X3N> mount: mount point /media/MYDATA does not exist
<spitball_> are you sure you want that backslash in there?
<jrib> X3N: that's not the command to create a directory
<X3N> im not sure, im realy really not good with bash commands
<ratpoison> X3N: mkdir
<jrib> X3N: why are using ntfs instead of fat on a flash drive anyway?
<X3N> i dont know, i got given it like that
<arbri> hello
<jrib> X3N: fat would be less hassle
<X3N> all my uni works on it though, so i dont want to stuff it up
<fc__> how do i remove a link to a wine application that has moved? deleting the entry from the edit menu's option doesnt work! help please!
<X3N> well how do i fat it? lol
<d> 
<d> 
<ratpoison> X3N: have you tried gparted?
<X3N> ill give it a go now
<d> FUCK u
<X3N> it wont wipe my course stuff will it?
<spitball1> i would just leave it as ntfs for now anyway
<arbri> i've got problems playing my mp3 files,anybody can help please!!!
<ratpoison> X3N: formatting does tend to wipe stuff
<fc__> arbri
<ratpoison> arbri: have you installed ubuntu restricted extras?
<fc__> you have to install the codec
<fc__> thats the one
<X3N> ahh true
<arbri> i've installed all gstreamer plugins!
<kromcuich> urgent! I cannot access any Ubuntu repositories -connect (111 Connection refused). Please help
<spitball1> try "sudo mkdir /media/MYDATA/ && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/MYDATA"
<jeroen_> people what does this mean: jeroen@jeroen-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install w32codecsReading package lists... Done
<jeroen_> Building dependency tree
<jeroen_> Reading state information... Done
<jeroen_> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jeroen_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<X3N> ill just email my assignments from now on i guess :S
<jeroen_> is only available from another source
<jeroen_> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<fc__> abri - look for ubuntu restricted extra's, they work better
<arbri> what is ubuntu restricted extras
<arbri> ?
<fc__> it is a program on your list
<jrib> jeroen_: read the message from ubotu and do not paste here
<Extravert> im having a problem where my program prints \r instead of returning to a new line
<fc__> just search for it
<arbri> thnx
<fc__> anytime
<linxeh> Exposure: new lines on unix are \n (though for network protocols it is normally \r\n)
<ratpoison> arbri: applications add/remove and install the restricted extras package if you can't find it make sure you have enabled the "all available applications"
<fc__> how do i remove a link to a wine application that has moved? deleting the entry from the edit menu's option doesnt seem to work
<spitball1> X3N: did you try the command i typed earlier?
<Extravert> weird its on default locale
<ratpoison> arbri: ubuntu restricted extras is a metapackage containing pretty much every codec and plugin you need
<IdleOne> kromcuich: what country code are you using in sources.list?
<IndyGunFreak> arbri: you can also look at the medibuntu repo.
<ratpoison> !patience > fc__
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kromcuich> idleone: i have tried many countries and the 'find best server' function also
<X3N> im just going to back up everything on the flash drive and reformat it as fat32, im really uncomfortable with using bash commands and the terminal
<IdleOne>  kromcuich dont use any country code . use archive.ubuntu.com
<ratpoison> X3N: contrary to what you might think, I am under the impression that most flash drives use fat16 (as to why is that, no idea)
<fc__> sorry ratpoison, didnt know
<whileimhere> hi has anyone tried the new version of Ubuntu and found a big improvment?
<X3N> ah ok, fat16 it is then lol
<Jaymac> whileimhere, see #ubuntu+1 :)
<ratpoison> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<whileimhere> okay thanks jaymac
<kromcuich> idleone: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<IdleOne> kromcuich: remember to do sudo apt-get update after editing sources.list
<jeroen_> well I just can't install em
<IdleOne> !paste | kromcuich paste sources.list so I can lse it please
<ubotu> kromcuich paste sources.list so I can lse it please: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IdleOne> s/lse/see
<kromcuich> idle one: same message on sudo apt-get update
<Crush`> are there any tools (other than devilspie) that will let me put a terminal on the desktop?
<brobostigon> tilda
<kromcuich> idleone: sorry. here is sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39851/
<jrib> jeroen_: did you enable medibuntu or seveas repos?
<jeroen_> yeah
<X3N> oh ffs, just formated flash drive to fat16 now the godam thing cant find it anymore!!!!!!!
<jeroen_> I think it's allready working btw
<X3N> ive got only 2 hours of sleep to go, and now i got to piss about with this!!@!!
<IdleOne> kromcuich: ok gimme a second
<jrib> jeroen_: are you on 64bit ubuntu?
<jeroen_> nope 32 bit
<jeroen_> It's a simple laptop...........no 64bit shit and all
<jrib> jeroen_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !paste | jeroen_
<X3N> my bad, ive got it sorted
<ubotu> jeroen_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jeroen_> I think I got it working now
<ratpoison> X3N> places > computer > filesystem > dev > disk > by label
<X3N> ................ i just lost half my fucking course material
<IdleOne> kromcuich: are you getting that error from the ubuntu repos or from the noreply repo?
<kromcuich> idelone: from all repos
<IdleOne> kromcuich: I dont understand why.
<kromcuich> idelone: me too :) and i gotta do a presentation in  one hour - and gotta download stuff before it
<jeroen_> well.........I think it's working
<kromcuich> on how good ubuntu is.....
<jeroen_> now listening to a windows media stream
<IdleOne> jrib: what would cause a error Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused) ??
<zsz> I have no sound. Sound card is detected, the kernel module is loaded, sound channels are not muted, headphones are connected properly and work with ipod. alsa-tools, alsa-oss, alsa-utils and alsa-base are installed. How to enable sound?
<IdleOne> kromcuich: give a minute we will get this fixed
<kromcuich> idle one - thnx mate
<jrib> kromcuich: what is on port 4001?
<jeroen_> well dudes....looks like it works
<jeroen_> staring to like Ubuntu now............I remember having second thought about it.
<jeroen_> couldn't get wifi to work, couldn't get dvd playback to work
<jeroen_> I hated it, to be honest
<bluefusionx> Hi everyone!  I am having trouble getting my broadcom wifi chip working with linux.  See using ndiswrapper it detects and even outputs the scanning info like the networks.  Ubuntu shows that connecting thing and then quits and says disconnected.  It just won't connect
<IdleOne> kromcuich: jrib can probably help more then I can now
<swarm> bluefusionx, are you using WEP?
<kromcuich> jrib: how do i see?
<jrib> kromcuich: are you having it connect to localhost on purpose?
<bluefusionx> swarm, no it's unsecured.
<jeroen_> man I love this
<jeroen_> I use Kaffiene as my mediaplayer and I love that
<kromcuich> jrib: no, i never changed the settings i thought
<jrib> kromcuich: what does this return: echo $http_proxy
<ashu> !!!!when is gusty coming when is gusty coming!!!!
<IdleOne> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<kromcuich> jrib: http://localhost:4001
<bluefusionx> swarm, I'm on feisty just to let you know
<jrib> kromcuich: ok, did you some proxy package?
<IdleOne> ashu: wwww.ubuntu.com has a big banner on the top right of the page
<ashu> i know, i am just excited...
<IdleOne> ahhh
<kromcuich> jrib: damn, only Tor, gizom, skype...nothing in particular otherwise
<swarm> bluefusionx
<swarm> i'm very tired right now after doing a 14 hour server move
<neumind> how on ubuntu set password to folder?
<neumind> how on ubuntu set password to folder?
<swarm> but there is another app which does wifi stuff
<swarm> wifi radar
<swarm> or something like that
<swarm> its good stuff.
<bmm> Hi there. Currently 7.10 beta is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/, will the final release (11days later) be available at the same link?
<bluefusionx> Can I install it with apt?
<neumind> how on ubuntu set password to folder?
<swarm> yes
<swarm> apt-get install wifi-radar i think
<Terrasque> neumind: encryption or permissions
<IdleOne> bmm: it will be available at www.ubuntu.com
<bluefusionx> Ok thanks.  I'll try that program.
<Incompetnce> I want to print two pages on a single page from Firefox. How do I do that? I could do it in windows but the printer options aren't the same...
<swarm> there is another one i prefer
<swarm> called wicd
<bmm> IdleOne: is it possible to know the link of the final release in advance?
<neumind> Terrasque:  how it works?
<jrib> kromcuich: looks like anon-proxy that is not set up.  You need to comment the proxy lines in /etc/environment and purge the anon-proxy package if you want.  In current terminals you need to unset http_proxy
<IdleOne> bmm: if we knew that then the server would get hammered !
<kromcuich> jrib: you are right! one second
<Terrasque> neumind: ecryption you use something to encrypt the files. for example truecrypt, pgp or cryptfs. With permissions you change the rights on the folders so that only your user (and root) can access the content
<amadeux> In Gnome, is there anyway to limit the size of the app buttons in the window list? I don't like that when I have three apps running, there are three huge buttons and when I have 20 apps running, I have 20 tiny buttons
<bmm> IdleOne: ok, then I'll just guess a few and start hammering the server ;-)
<kromcuich> jrib: how do i unset the http proxy/
<ashu> hibernate feature does not work in my laptop
<jrib> kromcuich: 'unset http_proxy'
<neumind> Terrasque:  i change permisions, but it dont works.. no password required
<kromcuich> jrib: perfect! thanks a lot
<kromcuich> jrib: damn anon
<jrib> kromcuich: no problem
<IdleOne> kromcuich: told you that you would get it fixed. good job jrib ty
<Terrasque> neumind: you have different accounts for different users, right?
<neumind> i have 1 acc
<neumind> me
<amadeux> In Gnome, is there anyway to limit the size of the app buttons in the window list? I don't like that when I have three apps running, there are three huge buttons and when I have 20 apps running, I have 20 tiny buttons
<Terrasque> neumind: with permissions everyone logged in with your user will have access to it
<neumind> Terrasque:  so how set a pass?
<Terrasque> neumind: use encryption then
<neumind> Terrasque:  tell more about this
<surface> hi
<Terrasque> neumind: or, if you just want a quick hide, put a . infront of the foldername
<surface> i run miro, and it crashed with error, /usr/bin/python2.5: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor
<Boing> hi, is there a way using vnc to play full screen media on the remote machine without having it exported over the network to the client?
<Incompetnce> I want to print two pages on a single page from Firefox. How do I do that? I could do it in windows but the printer options aren't the same...
<neumind> Terrasque:  tell me how witch encryption set a pass?
<Incompetnce> can anyone help?
<web_knows> hail
<MartinW> I recently switched to Linux and I'm confused about the whole KDE versus GNOME debate. Where can I find an unbaised guide?
<neopsyche> MartinW: google
<zhanx> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jrib> MartinW: why not install both and compare?
<mechdave> Incompetnce, try lpoptions -o page-set=odd and then when you have printed that page...
<zhanx> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arnath> hi, a floppy drive, does it run on an FDD port? (i thought IDE, but it doesnt match the IDE cables)
<MartinW> I have a 2gb cap.
<Terrasque> neumind: take a look at http://www.debianadmin.com/filesystem-encryption-tools-for-linux.html
<neopsyche> I tried to rip dvd to divx with dvdrip.. but it gave me an error.. then i tried dvd to xvid and it worked??? are divx encoders not in ubuntu by default?
<MartinW> An google doesn't check for a baise.
<MartinW> sorry bias
<mechdave> type lpoptions -r page-set and then lpoptions page-set=even
<jrib> MartinW: on bandwidth you mean?
<neopsyche> no mw i was sying you could probably find and unbiased review from some site.. using google
<IdleOne> MartinW: kde is a more polished IMO windows look and feel. gnome is a more simple easy to use enviroment . on ubuntu you can try both of them for KDE sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mechdave> Incompetnce, and reprint the page. when all is done remove the option with lpoptions -r page-set
<MartinW> No total usage, upload and download. Plus my link maxes at 20kb/s
<DjViper> anyone here using Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Desktop 8000 or similiar on ubuntu?
<DjViper> it's a keyboard :P
<neopsyche> martinw: You will have to decide for yourself whether something is biased or not.
<rico> hey. can anyone suggest a VNC viewer for Linux?
<arnath> anyone? floppy is on fdd or ide?
<neopsyche> otherwise a person on here even who gave you a link to a site could themselves be biased ..
<neopsyche> or the author of the article could be biased...
<Incompetnce> mechdave, would that not be for printing back and front? i can do that. its to have two pages, shrunk on the same side...
<rico> the default one (vncviewer, from realvnc) doesn't support password-protected vnc sessions.
<neopsyche> but at the end of the day its up to you to discern
<rico> floppy should be on /dev/fd* if i can remember arnath
<neopsyche> martinW
<mechdave> Incompetnce, Oh sorry mate, yeah.. bear with me
<rico> but im not sure now
<neopsyche> martinW: I never said google detected for bias..
<neopsyche> martinW: I was merely stating that google is a good place to look
<MartinW> I thought that there was an official guide somewhere.
<giu> hello
<giu> ciao
<giu> italiani?
<jrib> !it | giu
<mechdave> Incompetnce, You have the cups server installed on the same machine right?
<ubotu> giu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ctothej> How can I make it so that noapic is a default option for all grub menu items?
<mechdave> Incompetnce, try this url --> http://127.0.0.1:631/help/options.html?QUERY=n%20up#NUMBERUP
<neopsyche> Its quite simple the way i see it.. gnome is lighter.. KDE is more graphics intesive. and the programs that kde runs are heavier.. in the graphics department.. sometimes.. however kde programs can mostly be run on gnome as far as i know with the isntallation of the aditionall packages
<Incompetnce> mechdave, err. im a little new to all this. i only have the one computer...
<rico> ctothej, tried editing your menu.lst?
<neopsyche> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<neopsyche> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<mechdave> Incompetnce, no worries, try the url I just pasted
<rico> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rico> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Incompetnce> mechdave, ok that seems to be what im looking for thanks. now ill have to figure out how to print from command line...
<DjViper> rico: www.nomachine.com
<MartinW> OK I'll take a look at the links thanks.
<CarstenF> Help : Using 7.04 desktop install i am stuck on selecting timezone , the bottom buttons are displayed below the visible screen
<IndyGunFreak> CarstenF: can you adjust your screen res?
<Incompetnce> i dont suppose there'd be a way to incorporate these options into the dialog box that appears when i click print?
<rico> DjViper, I have a windows box running TightVNC. will this work with it?
<mechdave> Incompetnce, all you need to do is open a terminal up and replace lpr with lpoptions
<CarstenF> Indy: I can only select 640x480 & 800x600 , i am at 800x600
<mechdave> Incompetnce, eg:lp -o number-up=2 filename will become lpoptions -o number-up=2 filename
<IndyGunFreak> CarstenF: ok, try this... click an open area of the panel on the top(where ti says applications/places/system, etc.) and drag it to the right side of your screen.  this should give youa little bit of room to move the window up a little bit.,
<DjViper> rico: yes
<mechdave> Incompetnce, then print your page through firefox as normal
<Incompetnce> ah i see. ok. thanks.
<Kronos> right guyz i need some help here, i've spent the last day looking throught endless posts in forums, without any luck i really need some help here as i'm runing out of patience with this thing, the problem is i installed ubuntu, fist with the normal CD with no luck it would die as soon as the loading back started going back and forth it would just restart without aparent reason or warning, then some one recomemded me to
<Kronos> use the alternate CD (text based one) this time it installed fine but after removing the CD and restarting the bar loads to 100% then when u expect it to start up or do soemthing the screen goes black and then i find myself looking at the bios screen again and the loop repeats it just stays stuck there doing the same thing over and over again... anyideas ... i really need some help right about now since i've nearly had
<Kronos> it with my whole ubuntu experience its extremely frustrating coz i can get into root but i don't know a single command... seems the "safe mode" is less than usefull if ur not a pro at this
<spectre__> Hi to all.I want to know if with the grub boot loader is possible to load more than 2 differents os ,thanks
<IndyGunFreak> spectre__: uh, ya.. thats the whole idea of grub
<ePax> spectre__:  Yes its possible.
<mechdave> Incompetnce, then when finished type lpoptions -r number-up so you don't do all your printing like that!
<IndyGunFreak> not only is it possible, its what Grub is designed for..lol
<CarstenF> Indy: It wont let me move the window further up , and neither rezize it :-( , i can move it down but thats no help
<IndyGunFreak> CarstenF: did you move the panel like i told you?
<Incompetnce> mechdave, do you know a good website introduction to the command line, while im here? its something ive been meaning to learn about...
<IndyGunFreak> if you move the panel to the side, then it will give you a little mroe room to move up.
<] Spectre[> thanks to all
<CarstenF> Indy: I did an autohide on the top panel , now i have just a hint of 3 buttons in bottom , can't read what they are though
<tarsonis> Heya guys, is there a good webcam capturing tool in the reps?
<rico> how do I list what files are 'owned' by a package in the cmd line?
<alitis4> do u know what is this -> MySQL Strict Mode is not support
<alitis4> what should i fo
<jrib> rico: dpkg -L
<guardian> hello
<mechdave> Incompetnce, yeah, just go to http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/ --< that is the one I use
<guardian> is it normal that on my feisty ubuntu server, the root user doesn't have a home ?
<guardian> when i do sudo -s , i end up in the user i created at install step
<IndyGunFreak> CarstenF: do you have two panels?.. 1 on top, oen on bottom?
<Incompetnce> mechdave, thanks for your help!
<Incompetnce> incompetnce, AWAY!
<jrib> guardian: you want 'sudo -i'
<mechdave> Incompetnce, no worries, any time... Have fun mate :)
<soundray> Kenny3: I'm back
<neopsyche> (14:49:39) neopsyche: it appeards php is not configured on my system..
<neopsyche> (14:49:48) neopsyche: however i did install LAMP from synaptic.
<neopsyche> (14:49:56) neopsyche: does this mean i still need to configure it?
<guardian> jrib: hmm may explain the difficulties i have with gpg and duplicity then :) launching my backup script via crontab fails because gpg fails to find the keys
<jrib> !enter | neopsyche
<ubotu> neopsyche: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kronos> so many ppl here can any one gimme a hand?...
<jrib> guardian: -s does not reset the environment
<IdleOne> Kronos: what is your question
<soundray> Kronos: you don't have to repeat it for IdleOne
<rico> okay
<rico> how do I find out what package owns a certain file?
<Kronos> IdleOne: well as i said somewhere up above the system keeps restarting after installing ubuntu 7.04 with the alternate CD
<rico> like, for example I want to know what package 'owns' /bin/bash
<soundray> IdleOne: I'll summarize: fresh install, automatically reboots after bootup.
<jrib> rico: dpkg -S
<guardian> jrib: cool thx
<IdleOne> soundray: yeah just read the post up there
<Kronos> soundray: ty
<IndyGunFreak> CarstenF: did you figure it out?
<IdleOne> I had that same issue a couple realeses back but it was hardware issue
<soundray> Kronos: have you tried booting in recovery mode?
<rico> thanks jrib.
<rico> :)
<soundray> IdleOne: graphics hardware?
<IdleOne> soundray: no the HD was bad apperently. was a hd I found laying in a closet
<Kronos> soundray: by that i assume u mean b4 the 3 sec countdown goes u press esc and go into recovery mode or something like that..
<CarstenF> Indy: Yes , the next is the rightmost button , and i have enough view to be able to select it .. thanx
<Kronos> soundray: safe mode root or something?
<wood1> !avant
<soundray> Kronos: yes, second option from the grub menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mushroomjay> Hi, can someone help me install Google Video Desktop Uploader?
<wood1> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joachim-n> what counts as a 'hunk' in a patchfile?
<wood1> I just installed Avant Window Navigator, but the application is not opening, anyone knows why?
<Skyrail> I'm looking for some information on the hosts.deny and hosts.allow files as they're not in the normal /etc/ location on ubuntu, at least not on my machine, unless I've missed something?
<soundray> joachim-n: a piece that gets replaced
<joachim-n> so is that a section that#s marked with a @@ line?
<Kronos> soundray: yes done that but all i get is a command prompt but unfortunatly i dont know a single command
<soundray> joachim-n: yeah
<joachim-n> because patch tells me 1 out of 9 failed, but I see far more than 9 sections in the file
<bogor> how to change group permission of a .iso file from root to user ashwin. I tried both cmd line & gui mode, didn't work
<soundray> Kronos: but that's good, because from there, we can help you do some diagnostics. Are you chatting from another machine?
<Tomcat_> bogor: (sudo) chgrp ashwin <file>
<Kronos> soundray: yep...
<Kronos> soundray: just need to start the recovery mode, should i?
<soundray> Kronos: yes please
<mushroomjay> How do you install Google Video desktop uploader?
<Kenny3> soundray: im back too
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: do you have a .deb file for it?
<mushroomjay> Yes I do
<soundray> Kenny3: did you get my message about the missing newline?
<Kronos> soundray: right up and runing
<mushroomjay> Oh the .deb file? no
<bogor> Tomcat_: it says operation not permitted
<p0seidon> hi@all
<Tomcat_> bogor: In that case, use "sudo" in front.
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: in terminal type cd Desktop ( assuming the file is on Desktop ) then dpkg -i filename.deb
<revilodraw> hi! what program should i use to join two .avi files?
<soundray> Kronos: enter 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf' (note it's all case sensitive). What's the last line?
<mushroomjay> Ok, thank you IdleOne.
<p0seidon> could anybody help a noob?
<Kenny3> soundray: its gone in the log here somewhere...
<Tomcat_> !ask | p0seidon
<ubotu> p0seidon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bogor> Tomcat_:I tried with sudo also, same error.
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: you probably need to prepnd command with sudo
<Tomcat_> bogor: What kind of file system is that?
<soundray> Kenny3: have you still got the downloaded xorg.conf on your desktop?
<bogor> Tomcat_: The file is in usb stick, does that matter?
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<p0seidon> i didnt ask to ask a question... i just asked for help ^^
<bogor> Tomcat_: i formatted it as vfat
<Kenny3> soundray: yes
<Tomcat_> bogor: Yes. Most USB sticks are in FAT, which doesn't have users or groups or permissions at all.
<revilodraw> p0seidon: lol they like doing that... what is your issue?
<Tomcat_> bogor: So there's no way to change it. Just use it.
<Skyrail> p0seidon: just say the question and someone might pick it up and might be able to give you an answer
<soundray> Kenny3: do a 'echo >>~/Desktop/xorg.conf' to fix it.
<Tomcat_> !anybody | p0seidon
<ubotu> p0seidon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Tomcat_> p0seidon: That better? Hehe ;D
<bogor> Tomcat_: i get error when burning the iso to cd . Is it b'cos of permission problem ?
<mushroomjay> IdleOne: It says "cannot access archive: No such file or directory" even though I put in the correct name and the file is on my desktop.
<Tomcat_> bogor: Depends on the error.
<revilodraw> what program should i use to join two .avi files?
<p0seidon> i try to install ubuntu the first time. when the software has to be installed, the installation freezes at 6%. does anybody know, what to do?
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: and you cd Desktop first?
<Kenny3> soundray: didi it, what did this do?
<mushroomjay> Yes I did.
<soundray> p0seidon: check the CD. There is a boot option for it.
<soundray> Kenny3: it fixed the last line of the file. It should have ended with a newline character.
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: Package avifile-utils...
<p0seidon> i tried 6 cds, 3 times desktop and 3 times alternate.
<slimjimflim> does anyone know how to completely remove mysql from feisty?...package names?
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: And probably avicat or something. Never tried.
<soundray> Kenny3: now copy it to the proper directory again: 'sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg.conf /etc/X11'
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: type ls ( does it list the file ) ?
<Kenny3> soundray: but it still has only 163 lines
<soundray> Kenny3: that's fine
<mushroomjay> Yes it does, in orange.
<revilodraw> tomcatL thanks!
<Kronos> soundray: right sorry the delay the last one is Driver "vesa"
<soundray> Kronos: do you know what graphics hardware you have?
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: ok now sudo dpkg -i filename.deb ( type rte first 3-4 letters and hit tab )
<revilodraw> ooh btw, where is all the stuff i install that i can't find icons for
<oz0n> what package include compiler ??  base sistem?
<oz0n> or?
<soundray> Kenny3: we only added a newline character, not a whole extra line.
<Tomcat_> oz0n: build-essential
<oz0n>  Tm_T
<mluser-home> Is it possible to have ubuntu log into an wifi access point at login without having to wait for a user to log into their account?
<visual> Hello I'm trying to install Apanta.deb and It said I need Mozilla plugin
<oz0n> Tomcat_
<oz0n> thx
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: Linux is case Sensitive ( Filename.deb and filename.deb are two diff files )
<Kronos> yep, Gainward 6800GS AGP 512 MB (wired one i know they were never soposed to have released a 512 Mb version in AGP, but well i got one
<visual> could some one point me to where I can download Mozilla
<Kenny3> soundray: i did
<visual> ok
<Tomcat_> visual: synaptic
<IdleOne> visual mozilla.org
<Kenny3> soundray: restart x now?
<visual> I not talking about firefox
<IdleOne> visual: synaptic is a better choice
<soundray> Kenny3: yes
<visual> I search terminal, synapatic
<visual> already
<swarm> hey
<soundray> Kronos: I can't tell from the model name -- is that nvidia?
<swarm> how do i make a symlink from 1 dir to another?
<bluefusionx> link -s d1 d2
<Kronos> soundray: nvidia yep, 6800 GS
<mushroomjay> IdleOne: It says dpkg: error processing GoogleVideoUploader.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or director Errors were encountered while processing: GoogleVideoUploader.deb
<soundray> Kronos: okay. Do you feel up to editing a system file using the nano editor?
<revilodraw> tomcat: ok i downloaded avi-utils, now how do i use them?
<Kenny3> soundray: pen still not workin
<visual> Ok thanks I will search again
<soundray> Kenny3: but X is up with the new xorg file?
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: I don't know, never used them. Check out the docs (/usr/share/doc/avituils) or man pages (man <program>)
<bluefusionx> Hello everyone!  For some reason my broadcom chip can detect wireless networks but cannot connect.  The gnome network thing says it cannot connect and wifi radar says it's connected.  Nevertheless I cannot load a webpage
<Kronos> soundray: yep as long u are willing to explain, i dont mind, i'm completly uselss with linux but aint all that new to computers and this kind of things...
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: A list of installed files is "dpkg -L avifile-utils"
<IdleOne> mushroomjay: seems you dont have that file even though you do have it. I dont know what to tell you . ask your question again someone will be able to help better then I
<mushroomjay> All right, thank you anyway, IdleOne.
<revilodraw> tomcat: so stuff like this needs to be done via the command line?
<Kenny3> soundray: yes
<soundray> Kronos: the command to do this is 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Go down in the file and find the line that says 'Driver "vesa"'. Replace the word "vesa" with "nv".
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: If you use avifile-utils, yes. There are also GUI programs for editing videos, but I don't know those either. :)
<soundray> Kenny3: can you see the tablet with lsusb?
<revilodraw> tomcat: i still avoid the command line at all costs... lol... ill keep looking
<Tomcat_> revilodraw: "kino" is a movie editor.
<revilodraw> tomcat
<revilodraw> tomcat: thanks
<IdleOne> revilodraw: command line " cli " is good to know and learn to use
<pippo> hi to all.I have booted with the live cd,entered in gparted as root,but If I try to resize my windows partition the automount remount it automatically,can you help me ? thanks
<Kenny3> soundray: no, i think i need to readd it to vbox, cause i shut i t down before...
<Skyrail> Do I need to restart anything after editing the hosts.allow/hosts.deny files?
<Tomcat_> pippo: Deactive automounting in the settings.
<soundray> pippo: go to System-Preferences-Removable Drives... and disable automounting.
<Lhademmo1> Where is the "Ubuntu Desktop User Guide"?
<soundray> Kenny3: I suggest you restart the guest and make sure it gets the USB.
<pippo> thanks sound and Tom
<Kronos> soundray: section "device" Identifiter "generic Video Card"  Driver "vesa" it would be here right?
<soundray> Lhademmo1: are we a web search engine?
<Lhademmo1> soundray, no a support channel
<Kenny3> soundray: lsusb gets it now
<soundray> Kenny3: and is it working?
<zsz> a weird problem: all the people look purple when viewing avi with xine, but it's normal with vlc. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<Lhademmo1> soundray, I meant in the SVN trunk, sorry
<IdleOne> Lhademmo1: a quick google og ubuntu desktop guide will get you the link
<revilodraw> zsz: me too... xine = poo
<Kenny3> soundray: no
<Lhademmo1> IdleOne, not that one. In the trunk
<aleksanteri> what package provides gobject?
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, give me a minute to retrace our steps
<aleksanteri> i just can't find it
<Lhademmo1> I can't find my way around in that damn SVN :P
<Lhademmo1> the docteam svn I might add
<IdleOne> Lhademmo1: sorry I wouldnt know
<IdleOne> try #ubuntu-dev they might know
<Kronos> soundray: right i got it, just wondering what to do next ....
<soundray> Kronos: save the file, exit nano and enter 'reboot'. See if it made a difference & let me know.
<LjL> swarm: man ln
<soundray> Kenny3: open the xorg file with 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'. Go to the section I added. There is a commented line saying 'Option "Device" "/dev/input/aiptektablet"'. Remove the # from the beginning of the line and put a # at the beginning of the line directly above that.
<Kronos> soundray: omg ur the man... iit workssssss
<Kenny3> soundray: there is a gnome-ui warning in console
<soundray> Kronos: your hardware doesn't work well with the VESA graphics driver. We replaced it with the opensource nvidia driver.
<soundray> Kronos: in the medium term, you might consider installing the closed-source driver from nvidia. Look ubotu:
<soundray> !nvidia | kronos
<ubotu> kronos: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gh0st75> hello folks
<soundray> Kenny3: when you do what?
<Kronos> soundray: so i assime the vesa driver is some sort of universal vga driver?
<Kenny3> soundray: what u said
<soundray> Kronos: spot on.
<soundray> Kenny3: does the file open for editing?
<Kenny3> soundrey: yes
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, then do as I suggested, save the file and restart X
<Lamego> VESA is a standard specification
<Gh0st75> just installed Ubuntu the other day for the first time. has there been much progress lately with wireless on macbook c2d's (second gen) and 64 bit feisty? it's been awhile since i tried tinkering with Kubuntu
<Kronos> soundray: thought so, thank you... ahh btw also is it simple to install this other driver u were telling me about or ...?
<Meroigo> Can't you make Monday the first day in the week in the calendar when you click on the clock? :P
<soundray> Kronos: not if you follow the guide that ubotu pointed out to you.
<soundray> !nvidia > Kronos, now you have it as a private message
<Meroigo> they should add that to the preferences..
<Kronos> soundray: right i will thank you again.
<Kenny3> soundrey: still not workin
<soundray> Meroigo: you can in gconf-editor
<Meroigo> soundray, okay
<Kenny3> soundray: still not workin
<soundray> Kenny3: then I don't know, sorry. Have another look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AiptekTablet , but I think we've followed that exactly.
<sayers> Is there a way to change the terminal font in tty
<soundray> Meroigo: look for /apps/evolution/calendar/display/week_start_day
<Kenny3> soundray: shall i load aiptek module ?
<Meroigo> "Weekday the week starts on, from Sunday (0) to Saturday (6)."
<Meroigo> it's already set on "1"
<Meroigo> which i think is monday..
<soundray> Kenny3: it loads automatically. 'lsmod' to check -- it should list aiptek
<Meroigo> i think maybe it's the clock applet in gnome panels that isn't very good? :P maybe?
<[cc] smart> i'd like to poke with some initrd scritps. where can i get the current initrd (scripts) without doing a full installation of ubuntu ?
<jamyskis> does anyone have any idea about nvidia and tv-out (both ubuntu and windows)?
<soundray> Meroigo: no, it's very, very good ;)
<Kenny3> soundray: did we do "In there, and for your mouse (probably "Configured Mouse" make sure it's set to "CorePointer"." ?
<soundray> Meroigo: the setting must be overridden by locales. Weeks start on Monday in my clock applet...
<soundray> Kenny3: yes, that's the change I made at the bottom of the file.
<hozano> Hi folks. The automount of my ubuntu do not open my pen drive and show this error: mount_point cannot contain the following character... Where i configure it ?
<compwiz18> is there a command to get a list of all the modules currently in use?
<soundray> compwiz18: lsmod
<compwiz18> soundray, thanks
<Meroigo> soundray, yeah the settings in that screen isn't as the ones I've set in my clocks.
<Kenny3> soundray: so now i hav the linux kernel device driver installed?
<stefg> hozano: usually the mount point is extracted from the label of the filesystem. So i'd give the filesystem on the stick a name with standard characters only
<soundray> hozano: it's the filesystem label that's responsible there.
<soundray> Kenny3: yes, if lsmod said so
<hozano> How can I change this label ?
<hozano> stefg: stefg
<soundray> hozano: I don't know how to change the filesystem label once the partition is formatted. Perhaps you can do it in Windows.
<Linukka> how can i view xml in firefox?
<stefg> hozano: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<Kenny3> soundray: and now it should work? no condiguration for pressure or absolute realtive functioning?
<hozano> stefg: thanks
<hozano> soundray: thanks
<soundray> Kenny3: it's all in xorg.conf
<Kenny3> soundray: and what now? its not workin
<DrSmall> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569608
<soundray> Kenny3: I don't know. Is it a hardware problem, perhaps?
<soundray> Kenny3: pen battery flat?
<Kenny3> soundray: tablet works fine on windows. i can move cursor on ubuntu but the pressure in gimp isnt workin
<soundray> Kenny3: that's kind of important information -- big difference between "not working" and "can move cursor"...
<Kenny3> soundray: alright...
<DrSmall> :'(
<DrSmall> Hello.
<soundray> DrSmall: have some patience
<DrSmall> I am
<DrSmall> been waiting ever since 8 o clock last night
<soundray> DrSmall: that's not a long time to wait for free help with a difficult problem. Have you looked at $HOME/.xsession-errors
<DrSmall> No I have not, but I surely will
<compwiz18> DrSmall, are you using fglrx or nvidia drivers?
<DrSmall> nvidia
<compwiz18> (that was a wild shot in the dark, I have no idea if that is the problem or not)
<DrSmall> the thing is, everything worked 4 days ago.
<DrSmall> I'll post the errors on the thread
<Hurga> Hi there. I'd like to use Ubuntu Dapper with a more recent kernel (2.6.18 or later). Did someone try this? What are the pitfalls?
<compwiz18> DrSmall, edit your post, don't add a new post, that way it will still show up in unanswered threads
<compwiz18> DrSmall, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kenny3> soundray: so does this change anything that i can move cursor but no pressure?
<DrSmall> 7.04
<compwiz18> DrSmall, any updates recently?
<DrSmall> no.
<BulleT-> Please help me with a problem. I can't listen music no more and i don't know why. XMMS gives me the following error: "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other program is blocking the sound card"
<compwiz18> DrSmall, have you been playing with any config files recently?
<DrSmall> nothing save xorg, which messed up my games from being played, so I overwrote it with my old backup.
<soundray> Kenny3: yeah, it changes a lot. If your mouse is moving now, it means that what we have done so far was successful. If it wasn't moving, we might as well start at the beginning. So be a bit more optimistic.
<compwiz18> DrSmall, did you do that before or after you started having this issue?
<DrSmall> after
<zsz> for some reason I cannot use concurrrently more than one application that is able to play sound. How to fix this?
<compwiz18> DrSmall, so that isn't the cause. did you install any new themes recently?
<Kenny3> soundray: well it moved before, but that could be because it was still attached to xp
<compwiz18> zsz, use alsa, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DrSmall> No. And I have changed themes, and the problem still persists.
<zsz> compwiz18, feisty. I am using alsa
<BulleT-> Please help :-s
<compwiz18> zsz, chances are there is one program you're running that isn't using alsa
<aleksanteri> what package provides gobject?
<zsz> compwiz18, any way to check which one?
<aleksanteri> which package provides gobject? *
<compwiz18> DrSmall, you could try making a new user and seeing if they have the same issue
<kuyky> DrSmall: does the problem only happen when you use gksudo?
<josh_> what was the commands for installing from tarbell again?
<josh_> config -> make -> make install?
<DrSmall> it happens with all of the ways to sudo, and does the same for new accounts.
<soundray> Kenny3: okay, in order for pressure sensitivity to work, you have to give the guest full control over the device. If it still works in XP, then ubuntu doesn't have full control.
<josh_> or just make -> make install
<axel_s> hi, how canI list the files contained in a package?
<aleksanteri> josh_: depends on do you have a Makefile in the root directory of the archive
<soundray> DrSmall: that error log you added, does it cover a period when you crashed nautilus?
<compwiz18> zsz, you can try running lsof | grep "/dev/dsp" and see if that gives you anything, otherwise, just start closing programs down until it works again... :S
<aleksanteri> josh_: if there is a makefile you can just run make && make install, but if there's configure instead run it
<kuyky> DrSmall: have you tried reconfiguring or reinstalling sudo and gksudo?
<josh_> ok
<soundray> axel_s: dpkg -L packagename
<josh_> thank you very much
<DrSmall> I do not think that is the problem, because it works perfect if I start a session as ROOT.
<Kenny3> soundray: ye, i changed that sometime at beginning, it is now fully attached to vbox/ubuntu
<axel_s> soundray, thanks
<fermatstheorem> my fellow knights...
<BulleT-> Please help me with a problem. I can't listen music no more and i don't know why. XMMS gives me the following error: "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly. You have the correct output plugin selected. No other program is blocking the sound card"
<compwiz18> DrSmall, something bad happens when you run gui programs with sudo, but I can't remember what it is.  if you want, you can look up running gui programs with sudo and see what comes up
<zsz> compwiz18, lsof | grep dsp did not give any results
<fermatstheorem> BulleT-: in the output plugins did you choose OSS?
<DrSmall> ajmorris told me contrary. He said it doesn't effect it.
<compwiz18> zsz, I didn't think that would give you anything.  Are you running pidgin or audacity?
<zsz> compwiz18, I'm running pidgin
<BulleT-> fermatstheorem, i didn't played with XMMS.
<fermatstheorem> you said xmms gave some error...
<pen> what's going on?
<BulleT-> fermatstheorem, plus, the login/out sounds aren't no more...
<josh_> ok, freenx on edgy is kicking my butt
<soundray> Kenny3: have a look at gimp's File-Preferences-Input devices
<josh_> i downloaded it but i have no setup files
<josh_> i dont have a make file, or a make install file
<soundray> !freenx > josh_, please read ubotu's private message
<soundray> josh_: make sure you install the ubuntu packages, not some other download
<sage> Hi,Is there a Linux which can run well on 128 MB RAM?????
<pen> How can I install QQ software?
<josh_> yeah i have been there soundray
<haoubuntu> who now the sound of linux
<Kenny3> soundray: what do i do there?
<fermatstheorem> BulleT-: no more?
<soundray> Kenny3: I don't know, have a look
<josh_> after adding seaveas' repo, doing the apt-get update, it doesn't show freenx being a package to get
<tupac> hi .. can any one help me ? iam using ubuntu 7.04 in my latop the sound its not working can any one guide me how to fix it plz ??
<zsz> compwiz18, seemed to be a problem with lastfm player. after closing it I am able to start both amarok and mplayer, both reproduce sound.
<_Zeus_> where can I get remote X11 help?
<BulleT-> fermatstheorem, is something about pulseaudio |  Oct  7 16:58:51 nasa pulseaudio[8537] : pid.c: daemon already running.
<_Zeus_> I get this error with remote X11:Xlib: connection to "wireless4.home:0.0" refused by server
<_Zeus_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<soundray> !sound | tupac, haoubuntu
<ubotu> tupac, haoubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ipx> sage: i think it'll work great, just use a lighter windows manager like fluxbox or xfce instead of gnome or kde :)
<Dr_Willis> _Zeus_ and how are you connecting?
<Kenny3> soundray: there is nothing bout tablet
<_Zeus_> through PuTTY SSH
<fermatstheorem> BulleT-: sorry man... i dont get it...
<_Zeus_> I did xhost +
<_Zeus_> and I have another laptop, same config, and it works fine
<_Zeus_> i have read pages of google results
<soundray> _Zeus_: do you have an X server running under Windows?
<_Zeus_> nope, it
<_Zeus_> *it's UNIX/FreeBSD
<hozano> soundray: I had change the label of usb driver, but the problem still persist
<soundray> _Zeus_: putty?
<_Zeus_> yup and SSH
<josh_> uhh... if he is connecting thru putty, he shouldn't have a display...
<BulleT-> Oct  7 17:01:04 nasa pulseaudio[8757] : pid.c: daemon already running.
<BulleT-> Oct  7 17:01:04 nasa pulseaudio[8757] : main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<BulleT-> How to kill that ?
<Dr_Willis> _Zeus_ if its a linux/linux connection use 'ssh -X' or ssh -Y
<cyrano> Hi. I have a problem with thunderbird. I downloaded my entire mailbox from my online mail.
<cyrano> Then i close thunderbird. When i reopened it suddenly the 20k mail i had downloaded had disapeared... and it started downloading from the start again. But, when i look in the thunderbird folder my inbox file is still 3 Gb... can anyone help me get back my mail without downloading all again.
<cyrano> thx
<_Zeus_> here's my Xorg.0.log: Xlib: connection to "wireless4.home:0.0" refused by server
<_Zeus_> Xlib: No protocol specified
<wolli> hi alle im chat
<soundray> !de | wolli
<ubotu> wolli: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gnimsh> hey everyone
<_Zeus_> 9930 X: client 3 rejected from IP 172.20.1.128
<_Zeus_> ^^^ Xorg.0.log
<Gnimsh> I just had an idea that I wanted to get an opinion on, because I have no idea if it might actually work
<Gnimsh> In the new asus laptops there are builtin webcams don't work in ubuntu (D-Max Syntek something or other)
<Gnimsh> I was wondering if you could do something with ndiswrapper with the wireless card drivers from windows but instead use the windows drivers for the webcam?
<inflex> *sigh* why does CUPS screw up so much
<tatters> Will a p3 600mhz 192mb ram run fiestys edubuntu
<hozano> soundray: The label was changed. The mlabel shows the new label.
<Gnimsh> tatters, you could try xubuntu
<Gnimsh> Its made for lower end systems
<Haz> why is gaim still referred to as gaim, when it's now pidgin?
<soundray> tatters: yes, just
<hozano> soundray: This problem began when I rename the mount point using nautilus... Any idea?
<Kenny3> soundray: what now?
<inflex> I mean, hell, I've got a HP laser printer with Postscript native ability, LPRng worked fine (as did lpd)... but here comes CUPS and everything just screws up every couple of days and I have to reboot just to clear some magical lock file which doesn't show up anywhere and isn't even reported in any of the log files
<soundray> Kenny3: why don't you describe your problem to the channel again.
<Kenny3> soundray: how do i install the gaiptek tablet tool?
<soundray> inflex: is there a question coming? If you just want to sound off, go to #ubuntu+1 please
<tatters> would it be bet to install edubuntu then xubuntu-dektop or xubuntu first ,
<cyrano> Hi. I have a problem with thunderbird. I downloaded my entire mailbox from my online mail.
<cyrano> Then i close thunderbird. When i reopened it suddenly the 20k mail i had downloaded had disapeared... and it started downloading from the start again. But, when i look in the thunderbird folder my inbox file is still 3 Gb... can anyone help me get back my mail without downloading all again.
<cyrano> thx
<soundray> Kenny3: I don't know. Ask the channel.
<Gnimsh> Kenny3, synaptic?
<tatters> there a meta package available for edubuntu if I install xubuntu first?
<inflex> soundray: the question is: How can I reset cups without rebooting (incidently, /etc/init.d/cups stop   (and start, or restart) don't clear the problem
<inflex> the HP printer is working fine, as is the USB subsystem (as I can send Postscript directly to /dev/usblp0 and it prints)
<Kenny3> Can anyone tell me how to get my aiptek hyperpen 8000u to work?
<Gnimsh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122735
<Gnimsh> Kenny3 ^^
<pen> how to install real player?
<Kenny3> Gnimsh: whats that?
<Gnimsh> Whenever I've needed to install anything on ubuntu I google
<nomasteryoda> tatters, if you look in synaptic, or apt-cache search ....yes
<Gnimsh> HOWTO: Install latest aiptektablet drivers from CVS
<soundray> Kenny3: you need to say that you have loaded the kernel driver and that you have configured X, and that the tablet works except the pressure-sensitivity feature.
<hozano> stefg: I had change the label of usb driver, but the problem still persist
<hozano> stefg: This problem began when I rename the mount point using nautilus... Any idea?
<Gnimsh> to install realplayer: http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-the-realplayer-multimedia-player
<Gnimsh> google is a lifesaver using ubuntu...
<pen> thanks
<soundray> Gnimsh: your webcam driver idea could work, but it's probably easier to write a native camera driver.
<stefg> hozano: unmount and unplug the stick, then remove the subdir in /media. The automounter should take care of mountpoint creation. There's even some .hal-* files in /media which you should delete
<thompa> im not sure which version to use on intel macbook. I thought 64 was best but site says to use 386 for intel macs?
<Gnimsh> interesting
<Gnimsh> there're a bunch of projects out there working on it already
<Gnimsh> the one I found has a driver available but once I get the package I have no idea how to install the driver
<Gnimsh> make and all that are a bit beyond me :(
<Kenny3> omg, i still hate the whole console sh** of linux.... thats the only reason why i didnt change to linux, i thought its fixed now with some nice guui, setup files, whateva, but its still same shit, u would get much more users if u just put some atumatic setup or gui there...
<stefg> hozano: then lg the stick back in and see if it changes soemthing
<soundray> Gnimsh: remember the reason why ndiswrapper works is that there is this ndis thing, which to my limited understanding is something like vesa, standardizing the things a driver has to do to a certain extent
<stefg> *plug
<Kenny3> * sorry for the second sh** not censored... lol
<OM1136> got the latest beagle 0.2.18 to compile and install and work, but there's no evolution backend
<Gnimsh> interesting
<OM1136> is there a solution for that?
<hozano> stefg: ok. I will try it.
<compwiz18> Kenny3, the Ubuntu team is working on that as fast as possible :)
<Damjan> where I can find guide for nvidia card
<soundray> thompa: use i386 for fewer problems with closed-source apps like Adobe Reader and flash. Use x86_64 to get the last bit of performance, only relevant when you do numbercrunching stuff.
<Kenny3> compwiz18: r u developer there?
<compwiz18> Kenny3, nope
<mahrellon> Yay
<thompa> Kenny3: what are you talking about most everything is gui in gnome
<mahrellon> *Hay
<wilson> is there going to be a new strigi package soon ?
<inflex> Kenny3: conversely, I -hate- that everything has become gui-admin-only now
<ipx> Kenny3: you gotta se the positive in it
<pen> "bash: sudo-get: command not found
<pen> " what's up?
<inflex> I mean, none of the text configs make any sense anymore when you go to adjust them
<hozano> stefg: Did not work... =/
<soundray> Kenny3: after all the help I've given you, what I get in return is a swearing rant?
<josh_> what version of ubuntu is out right now?
<josh_> edgy?
<Dr_Willis> Gutsy is getting released in a few weeks
<ipx> Kenny3: it gives you ALOT of possibilities when you can control the whole operating system through a terminal, especielly when you can do it through SSH and from anywhere in the world. It is a VERY powerfull function linux has that windows doesnt.
<Damjan> How to set xgl on nvidia?
<coulix> Hello, what is the shell command line which shows me wich mouse button i pressed ?
<thompa> soundray: i dont care about flash much and dont use adobe. im running 386 now on intel macbook and its working great
<ipx> inflex: agree
<ipx> +d
<compwiz18> coulix, I'm not sure this is exaclty what you want, but try xev
<josh_> ok, i have edgy on my system right now and it wont allow me to upgrade
<hozano> stefg: same problem
<josh_> i cant get fawn
<Gnimsh> Why not josh?
<Gnimsh> How are you trying to upgrade it?
<ipx> josh_: wait 2 weeks for gutsy gibbon 7.10 release :)
<thompa> soundray: im running gutsy thanks
* Gnimsh is excited for gutsygibbon
<josh_> i dont know. I do "apt-get dist-upgrade" and it doesn't do anything
* ipx too
<stefg> hozano: look at dmesg (or !paste it )
<Gnimsh> Did you try the update manager instead?
<tesko> is ext3 the best choice for a home desktop pc?
<stefg> !paste | hozano
<compwiz18> tesko, yes
<inflex> Of course, what I love about Ubuntu is that apt-get sorts out the packages - but yes, dang, those gui configs are annoying
<Gnimsh> Does edgy have an update manager?
<ubotu> hozano: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> tesko and in most other cases as well :)
<josh_> tipx, im sure going from eft to gibbon aint going to be pretty
<tesko> thank you
<compwiz18> tesko, np
<Kenny3> soundray: thanks for the help, but i just dont like the console/terminal T.T
<coulix> thks !!
<stefg> tesko: it's the best allround filesystem, although there are faster/better alternatives for special purposes
<josh_> Gnimsh: yeah it should... but if apt-get cant find it, apttitude wont be able to either
<ipx> I think you're just being naive and used to old habbits, Kenny3.
<inflex> yeah, some people love chocolate, some vanilla - but you can't please them both
<dhruv> any body as any idea what this means "ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/tapioca-0.14/tapioca/_client.so: undefined symbol: tpa_channel_has_joined"
<Dr_Willis> REALLY old habbits = the shell. :)
<soundray> thompa: if you already have i386, it's probably not worth starting over and installing the 64 bit version.
<wilson> i use jfs
<ipx> You're used to an operating system that is fully graphical (windows) and have a hard time seeing the possibilities in a terminal
<Dr_Willis> dont make me get out the punch cards.
<josh_> sure you can, chocolate vanilla ice cream
<inflex> Dr_Willis: I've got my abbacus
<dhruv> ipx, i saw this in the terminal ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/tapioca-0.14/tapioca/_client.so: undefined symbol: tpa_channel_has_joined
<dhruv> help me
<Dr_Willis> inflex i got sliderules.
<Dr_Willis> :)
* wilson shoots dhruv
<stefg> OS fights go over to #ubuntu-offtopic, plz
<karmelek> my friend is trying to install ubuntu
<Damjan> how to reinstall nvidia drivers
<karmelek> and he reports me an error
<karmelek> BusyBox v1.1.3(Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in schell (ash)
<karmelek>  Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<karmelek>  /bin/sh: can't acces tty; job control turned off
<karmelek>  (initranfs)
<dhruv> wilson i got ereseva installed
<josh_> stefg: are you from GA?
<karmelek> have somebody any ideas about it?
<josh_> well Virgin Islands now
<dhruv> wilson: this is the erroe ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/tapioca-0.14/tapioca/_client.so: undefined symbol: tpa_channel_has_joined
<ipx> dhruv: i think you gotta tell us (not me) more about the problem before you get an answer :)
<stefg> josh_: no
<dhruv> i got ereseva installed
<josh_> ok, i dont know you then
<josh_> continue on with your day
<dhruv> running it from the terminal gave the error
<josh_> lol
<Damjan> i can't work, please help with my card
<hozano> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39861/
<mckensey> hello
<mckensey> i need help in spanish
<Haz> !ubuntu-es | mckensey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mckensey> thanks
<hozano> stefg: the device is /dev/sdb and I had removed .hal* files
<tesko> my soundcard doesnt like windows so im installing linux for the whole "install linux problem solved" schmegeggie. also i hear it will work if i can just get alsa running right
<dhruv> how do i fix this "ImportError: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/tapioca-0.14/tapioca/_client.so: undefined symbol: tpa_channel_has_joined
<dhruv> "
<Ximal> how do you set Xchat Gnome Chat ? to have upon startup script to run ?
<Ximal> like on startup join and identify ? i can't find the proper options..
<OM1136> got the latest beagle 0.2.18 to compile and install and work, but there's no evolution backend
<OM1136> is there a solution for that?
<aguitel> buen dia
<cox377> Hey
<tbuss> i've just installed feisty and have noticed that Epiphany and Firefox both crash when loading pages. They both crash when trying to access menu items in the toolbar as well?
<stefg> hozano: looks perfectly normal.... hmmm. would be interesting if a reboot or hal rstart changes anything
<zsz> tbuss, start firefox from command line and see what the error message is
<rembat> hi
<stefg> tbuss: are you using the default ubuntu gtk-theme ?
<sunup> any idea on installing a cannon printer mp180
<hozano> stefg: the same usb driver works normally until I rename the mount point through nautilus...
<aguitel> anyone know how configure a local network ?
<josh_> what is the remote desktop sftware i can use to connect to my linux box from my kids windows box
<josh_> freenx aint going to work because i cant get it installed or find the correct packages apparantly
<josh_> vnc has no security, and it doesn't have rdp...
<wilson> dont use freenx, just use nx
<hozano> stefg: where the automount gets the cached configurations of usb drives ?
<josh_> nx huh?
<wilson> http://www.nomachine.com
<josh_> where can i get taht?
<josh_> not on the windows side
<josh_> im talking about the server side
<stefg> hozano: no idea, but a reboot would refresh that
<wilson> yes there's a free server for linux, i think it lets you tunnel like 2 desktops
<wilson> which should be fine for you
<josh_> ok
<hozano> stefg: Ok. I will reboot then.
<josh_> ill give it shot
<hozano> stefg: thanks for all
<wilson> i use it all the time josh_
<stefg> np
<GnimshUMN> doh
<GnimshUMN> the wireless is being finnicky
<GnimshUMN> my downloads have stalled :(
<tbuss> zsz: started ff from cli...crashed
<tbuss> stefg: yes
<stefg> ?
<zsz> tbuss, what was the error message? It just stated "crashed"?
<josh_> how do i install from rpms again?
<chris85> Hello,  inside window's device manager, ports are listed as COM1, COM2, etc. Is this "COM1" equivalent to "Controller #1" in Ubuntu's Device Manager?
<josh_> alien?
<tbuss> zsz: correct, when a page tries to load it just crashes...nothing after that. I checked htop and it's not running
<zsz> tbuss, so your cli looks like this:
<zsz> tbuss, $firefox
<zsz> tbuss, crashed
<zsz> tbuss, $
<tbuss> zsz: correct...
<stefg> tbuss: flash is known to crash firefox in some cases, don't know if that relates
<wilson> chris85: /dev/ttyS0
<tbuss> zsz: epiphany does the same thing
<notgod> hello. :) I am having a problem with audio going away on my system.
<tbuss> stefg: could a vlc plugin for ff cause this reaction
<stefg> tbuss: yes
<josh_> how do i install rpm's again?
<tbuss> stefg: how do I uninstall?
<wilson> why are u trying to install rpms josh_ ?
<josh_> wilson: because the nxserver from nomachine is in rpm format
<GrendelS> hello, I'm new to ubuntu. I'm trying to get rid of the Windows curse. I installed it successfully (no error messages) on my notebook, a Samsung 20x 1860 Balin, but after the boot up window, it gets dark and after I hear drums (I suppose that's the login message?) I can't see anything at all. Could someone point me to a possible solution thread, I'm not even sure what I could be looking for...?
<wilson> nah there's a deb package man
<stefg> tbuss: how did you install it ?
<josh_> ....
<zsz> tbuss, could also be problem with flash plugin
<stefg> tbuss: any automatix/envy/easyubuntu involved ?
<wilson> http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1  it's the second one down ?!!??!
<chris85> wilson: Thank you.  I am using a program that requires the user to enter the input communication port.  I can choose from COM1-COM9 (written for windows but I am told it works in Linux as well.)  I am using a Radio Shack USB-Serail connector.  I can see it in device manager, but I'm not sure which com port to input into the program.
<tbuss> stefg: sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-* mozilla-plugin-vlc
<josh_> oh snap
<josh_> lol
<josh_> god im blind
<stefg> tbuss: so simply rplace 'install' with 'remove' ... .-)
<josh_> lol ignore me wilson, i haven't had any coffee yet :P
<wii> only now u know your blind?
<wilson> it's ok
<josh_> yep
<wilson> heh
<josh_> i didn't realize i was blind before
<GrendelS> I've looked at the support forums, but search keywords for "no login", "dark screen", "boot problem" weren't helpful so far...
<josh_> thats why i should always have coffee before turning on this box lol
<tbuss> zsz: flash plugin intalled with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wilson> chris85: /dev/ttyS0 is COM1 /dev/ttyS1 is COM2    etc etc
<stefg> GrendelS: what hardware (graphics card) do you have ?
<GrendelS> stefg: thanks - I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 700
<zsz> tbuss, uninstall the flash plugin and try if FF crashes
<stefg> GrendelS: Ewww... i thought that. these are a bit problematic, because ATI hasn't managed to provide good drivers yet
<Sponch> hello world !
<stefg> !ati | GrendelS:
<ubotu> GrendelS:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GrendelS> stefg: I thought it's probably a driver problem, but I can't even login so I was stuck with how to change drivers without being in the system.
<GrendelS> stefg: oh, ok... so it'S bad news. I'll look through the page, thank you very much
<stefg> GrendelS: you could login if you boot to single, but you'll only have a command line. That's a fixable problem, it's just a bit tough for new users
<GrendelS> stefg: "developers will not be able or even willing to assist you in resolving your issues. Use at your own risk." sounds promising :-D
<ratpoison> can anybody point me to a working mythtv howto?
<josh_> hey wilson
<josh_> still there? ;)
<GrendelS> stefg: I tried booting with apci off, but that didn't help, that was my only attempt using command line so far
<chris85> wilson: so inside the device manager, I see the device: "USB-Serial Controller"  How do I see if it is in /dev/ttyS0, /dev/ttyS1, etc?
<wilson> yes im here josh
<josh_> how would one go about removing a package with the dpkg command?
<zsz> ratpoison, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV (replace emerge with apt-get install)
<wilson> i was talking about standard rs232 ports chris85, i dunno about usb
<josh_> i kinda did a half-*** install of nxserver from the freenx website and its botching the nomachine instal
<ratpoison> zsz: thnx
<stefg> GrendelS: your problem is that the video card isn't properly configured, and these mobilities don't even work with the failsafe 'vesa' driver (thank ATI). so you have to install the Driver from the command line AFAIK. ATI-gurus around ?
<chris85> wilson: I think that is why I'm having trouble, it is both usb and serial, yet neither
<ipx> The FN-key and the CTRL-key on my laptop is "misplaced" (in my opinion) and i want to technically swap position of these two buttons. Is there any solution on linux?
<josh_> lnevermind, ill just use the gui
<ratpoison> zsz: and I guess that emerge --sync is apt-get update, right?
<wilson> i dunno 'dpkg -i --force-overwrite   .....
<zsz> ratpoison, yes
<tbuss> zsz: remove flash plugin and vlc plugin, still crashes
<Tritonio> hello! i tried to install windows in a small partition. i formated it as fat32 through gparted and then booted from the windows cdrom. after selecting the correct partition windows said that it is corrupt. i had to use the unofficial grub disk to make linux run again and then i also had to rewritte fstab manually because my home partition was mounted at another point.
<ratpoison> zsz: thnx
<Tritonio> now gparted sees the whole disk as nallocates space.
<GrendelS> stefg: I'll try the howto, it seems to be quite well documented
<tech0007> hi everyone
<stefg> GrendelS: http://www.jaqe.de/2007/05/09/hello-world/ (you'll understand german as i see)
<tech0007> which package does 'source' belong to?
<noelferreira> how can i see if i have iptables service (firewall) running?
<wilson> noelferreia : iptables -L
<tbuss> stefg: i removed the vlc and flash plugins. ff still crashes when loading pages (without flash content) It also crashes when I try edit/preferences
<wilson> it's not a service that runs though
<GrendelS> stefg: thank you very much for your help, I'll be gone reading and trying to install the driver
<stefg> GrendelS: see the link i gave you... it's a simple edit
<GrendelS> stefg: short and doable! vielen Dank :-)
<Tritonio> any ideas why the whole disk seems unallocated?
<stefg> tbuss: try firefox -p and make a fresh profile. if it stil crashes you'll get a least some error output
<tbuss> stefg: will do
<yngone> what is vmware
<stefg> !virtualizers | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<yngone> thanks
<yngone> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<noelferreira> how can i stop the service wilson?
<yngone> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tbuss> stefg: bus error (core dumped)
<yngone> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<stefg> tbuss: oh! that's ugly
<Skillet^> iwconfig isn't letting me use "key" or "enc" on my wireless adapter
<stefg> tbuss: looks more like some hardware or X problem
<Skillet^> rick@rick-desktop:~/wmp11drv$ sudo iwconfig wlan1 enc open
<Skillet^> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<Skillet^>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Invalid argument.
<Skillet^> :|
<noelferreira> how can i stop iptables service?
<tbuss> stefg: okay, it worked previously, could a kernel update be to blame
<wilson> iptables -F
<stefg> tbuss: yes. what kernel are you running?
<wilson> if you want to stop sharing , iptables -t nat -F
<josh_> ok wilson, i need your expert help here :P
<wilson> argh u also have to change the default policies to accept if they have been changed to deny
<yngone> has anyone got full disk encryption with truecrypt on ubuntu?
<josh_> when i did the half-*** install of the freenx server, it added the nx user.
<yngone> i dnot think u can do it
<josh_> when attempting to install fresh, it fails because that user already exists
<josh_> should i just deluser nx?
<tbuss> stefg: 2.6.20-16-generic
<josh_> or do i need to do it thru something else to get rid of that user?
<wilson> heh, i guess so
<vasuvi> Is there any way to prevent NetworkManager from clobbering resolv.conf every single bootup?
<wilson> use the deluser command i guess or just do it thru the gui
<stefg> tbuss: yup that's the latest feisty kernel.... hm, i'd search through launchpad for known issues. what graphics card do you have ?
<vio> ????
<noelferreira> thanks wilson
<stefg> tbuss: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libflash/+bug/80949
<wilson> i was just about to tell him how to change the default policy , oh well
<b0ha> how can i check my system uptime ?
<b0ha> or my uptime record
<tbuss> stefg: 2.6.20-15-generic also did not work...
<tbuss> stefg: i'll check the link, thanks for your help
<yngone> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Kronos> hi there again guyz, i have a huge folder with backgrounds of all sorts how can u make ubutu display little thumbnails ... its a bit unpractical since all the images are randomly named and i have no clue what i want just wanted to have a look thru
<tbuss> stefg: i know this may be overkill but could a fresh install solve this problem?
<stefg> tbuss: i tend to say no (but don't know). it seems that flash is the problem
<yngone> For Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn): Add the following repository, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main
<yngone> ^^ how do i do that
<Kvasten> Hi, which FTP server should I run on my fileserver here at home? Im running Feisty server
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know much about coaxing the infamous bcm43xx chipset under ndiswrapper to work with nm-applet consistently? the only way i can connect to my schools networks is a) the manual setup or b) ifdown ifup....
<K-41> Hi, when i want to start streamcast server, it can't start, telling me it needs shout.pm. does anybody know where to get this?
<stefg> tbuss: did you use any 'helper' script like automatix or so ?
<yngone> !repositorys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yngone> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Skyrail> Do I have to restart anything for any edits in the hosts.allow/deny files to work?
<tbuss> stefg: I don;t mean to be argumentative but would flash be the cause of ff crashing when I navigate to edit/preferences?
<riotkittie> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tbuss> stefg: no
<pen> I've downloaded the realplayer10 but how to install?
<K-41> hello?
<K-41> !Bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<K-41> the silence...
<jrib> !realplayer > pen (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> tbuss: reading through the bug report it seems that the mere presence of a 'bad' flash plugin makes firefox unstable. Given that epiphany uses gecko, too, it would make sense. But this is just common sense. Usually crashing firefoxes are caused by improperly written gtk themes or overuse of extensions
<K-41> when i want to start streamcast server, it can't start, telling me it needs shout.pm. does anybody know where to get this?
<PakYaw> hey guys any codecs for 3gp file format ?
<tbuss> stefg: ok, well it looks like your right about the hardware or X problem, I've got some reading to do, thanks again for all your help. this is not the first time you have helped me out :)
<MicheleZ> hello
<stefg> tbuss: np, you're welcome
<Madnez> guys
<MicheleZ> I have a laptop with 7.04 installed. When I resume the USB ports stop working.
<nowshining> changing the ROOT home folder in filesystem - root from others to see and only root, should change ALL files incl. Deskop folder to a locked state right
<Madnez> seems the ubuntu gaim has some probs with irc
<pramod> hey nowshining.
<nowshining> hi
<Madnez> some irc mates are saying that i'm talking with fonts
<danich> is there a preferred protocol for requesting assistance?
<Madnez> anyway to disable those fonts?
<danich> okay, guess not
<stefg> danich: yes. You ask your question, and wait patiently for an answer
<thesaltydog> just upgraded to Gutsy. My /home doesn't mount and I can't boot. I had to boot with 2.6.20 kernel...!
<jrib> thesaltydog: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !gutsy | thesaltydog
<ubotu> thesaltydog: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<thesaltydog> tks
<danich> have Ubuntu Fawn installed and running successfully on a dual-boot with WinXP (please, no catcalls)
<jrib> !enter | danich
<ubotu> danich: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yngone> wine TrueCrypt Setup.exe
<yngone> wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\TrueCrypt.exe": Module not found
<pramod> What do you need the truecrypt windows version for?
<pramod> Isn't there a Linux version?
<danich> or I did... the drive WinXP is on messed up the table; in trying to fix it did WinXP's repair console and redid the MBR. That didn't help but did blow away Ubuntu's boot. Currently running on the install CD. How do I fix the boot to get into the existing ubuntu install?
<GMWeezel> what's the general purpose for the /var/ folder?
<stefg> !grub | danich
<ubotu> danich: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eltese> Hi!
<eltese> I installed Feisty Fawn yesterday
<Chamunks> Does anyone know of a good solution to extend the distance a usb cable can go without signal loss?
<PakYaw> guys any codecs i can intall so i can play 3gp file format
<GnimshUMN> google it
<eltese> And when I tried to install my nvidia drivers from : Administration -> Restricted Drivers it rebooted and then I cant get X to work :(
<eltese> Any ideas as to what to do?
<stefg> Chamunks: there are pieces of hardware (buffer-amps) which can do that. But please ask in #hardware
<wilson> well it's /var so i assume it basically means that the files there change. it's usually where log files are kept, or cache files, it's also where apache defaults it's homepage to etc
<andre> time in windows gets messed up in what file can i change that agian?
<frojnd> hello there
<Chamunks> stefg, thanks
<Madnez> Chamuks, you need a signal booster.  I suggest use some other method besides USB.
<frojnd> Where is a LIST of supported wireless cards for network for ubuntu? I really need this, so I can buy a working card for my PC.
<Madnez> Chamunks
<stefg> !hardware | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Madnez> I love ubuntu, hate its limited software ability
<Madnez> specially the part on games....
<PakYaw> guys any codecs that can play 3gp file format
<Madnez> any one knows of any good 3d graphic program for ubuntu?
* stefg loves all the good apps which aren't available for that other OS
<newsense07> i wanna dual boot vista and kubuntu, which os should i install first, any other information i should know?
<rene_> get an Orinoco gold card
<Madnez> install windows first and foremost
<Chamunks> Madnez, well its for a usb webcam video surveliance system
<redico> hi all: i want to  $ ln   /media/directory  /home/directory
<redico> help
<Shapeshifter> how can I "save" a vnc password somewhere so I don't have to enter it everytime I connect? I'm using xvnc4viewer. It is impossible to include the password into a terminal command.
<eltese> anyone who can help me with nvidia drivers and X ? =)
<zsz> Madnez, blender?
<Madnez> newsense07, i'm having trouble with xp after installing ubuntu. not sure if its ubuntu's fault yet but gonna null drive and test later
<stefg> eltese: which ubuntu version, which card ?
<newsense07> Madnez: will grub add vista to the boot record ?
<Madnez> zsz, blender? huh?
<Madnez> newsense07, yes.  has vista and it recognized it easily as well as the old xp if you didnt overwrite it.
<zsz> Madnez, any one knows of any good 3d graphic program for ubuntu? --> blender
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: http://www.blender.org/ is amazing
<eltese> stefg: Its Feisty Fawn and Geforce 8800 GTS
<newsense07> Madnez: one more ? please, can i resize my vista partition using the kubuntu cd or is that not recommended ?
<Madnez> zsz, ahh never heard of it.  Blender.... only played with 3D max and an annoying engineering software called solidworks
<tech0007> how do i enable 3d accel?
<redico> how to do a parent-directory link ?
<stefg> eltese: didn't the restriczed manager pop up and ask if you want to install the 'restricted' driver?
<Madnez> newsense07, i suggest you use vista to setup your NTFS partitions first then use ubuntu
<eltese> stefg: Yeah it did. And I pressed "yes".. Then it said I needed to reboot and when i did that X wouldnt start for me :(
<Madnez> newsense07, ubuntu has less probs reading NTFS, FAT32, etc compared to windows
<stefg> eltese: i see...
<danich> okay, followed the grub instructions and it seemed to complete successfully. However, when I used the instructions to view the menu.lst I got a blank file. When I look at the partition I know is the boot drive, I see no menu.lst.
<newsense07> Madnez: so im better off reinstalling vista and save space space for kubuntu / and swap partitions ?
<jrib> redico: what do you mean?
<Madnez> wow blender looks sweet
<zsz> Madnez, http://www.tdt3d.be/articles_viewer.php?art_id=99
<Gnimsh> newsense07, you're better off installing XP and getting rid of vista
<danich> I work mostly in a Windows world and gotta tell ya, Vista blows chunks.
<newsense07> Gnimsh: i wish i woulda knew that a couple hundred bucks ago lol
<Madnez> newsense07, yes.  Just imagine windows as a spoiled only child of a family while ubuntu is the friendly happy in any situation program
<Gnimsh> this laptop came with vista
<rjm1982> danich, why?  To me, vista is probably the best thing MS has done since win 2k
<Gnimsh> I installed ubuntu alongside vista cuz I didn't want to use vista
<Madnez> newsense07, whatever you want to do with com, run with vista first then ubuntu
<danich> Vista has lots of compatibility problems, particularly with drivers. Gamers cuss it terribly
<stefg> eltese: have you reverted the change and are you able to log into X now?
<Gnimsh> problem: skype isn't as good in ubuntu as it is in windows, and my webcam doewsn't work in ubuntu
<newsense07> i dont run windows personally but i love cs:source and i have to play it or else i would have no need for ms brand os's
<rjm1982> danich, if you use nVidia, yeah, but blaming vista for that is like blaming linux for the ati problems
<Madnez> newsense07, i hear you man.  I too have some old stuff which is a pain to install without windows.  get it installed then use ubuntu wine to run them. worked for me on some progs
<redico> jrib:  sda1 is mounted in  /media/sda1.
<redico> now i dont want to have so many files in my home!
<redico> therefore i want to " cp -r * /home/user/.wine/*  /media/sda1/wine"
<redico> and then i want to have a LINK in home/user/wine instead!
<eltese> Hmms right now Im not even in Ubuntu as Im not very good with the text only mode ;p So nope I havent reverted it...Dont know exactly how to do it to be honest =)
<eltese> Do I need to manually configure X ?
<rabiddachshund> I need a better network manager. I've tried Network manager and Wifi-radar but neither work through the walls in my house. Any suggestions?
<danich> I'm aware of that. But it's not about faults, it's about the OS not allowing the user to use it the way it is meant to be used.
<rjm1982> !enter | redico
<Gnimsh> I need to plug in my mous
<ubotu> redico: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnimsh> e
<Gnimsh> this mousepad makes me feel like I'm wearing down my fingertips..
<Gnimsh> .
<GrendelS> stefg: It worked! I'm using irc via the ubuntu/gaim install! WOW!!!
<redico> OKAY
<stefg> eltese: your problem is that the restricted mamager used an older version. you need to install the package nvidia-glx-new
<danich> ubotu: i followed the grub instructions but when I try to view menu.lst the file is empty. I don't see the file on the root of the boot drive.
* newsense07 reboots to finalize vista updates, grrrr
<eltese> stefg : So if I reboot now and use that command it should work?
<stefg> GrendelS: good... so you have earned your first linux karma: getting Ati to work
<GrendelS> :-D
<jrib> redico: make a symlink:  ln -s TARGET NAME
* GrendelS is downloading 121 updates...
<PakYaw> ei im still getting same problem guys.. i cant play a 3gp file in firefox.. any solutions?
<redico> jrib ... but then  it is just symbolic ?
<jrib> redico: so?
<rjm1982> stefg, thats about to go away thankfully, cant wait till the end of oct. updates from ati
<Madnez> GrendelS, you will soon learn that you can play irc, msn and yahoo at the same time
<ph> hello everyone
<redico> mmm   maybe i should  read the man again ^^
<redico> thx anyway
<ManuelJ> which is better evolution or thunderbird
<ManuelJ> *?
<stefg> eltese: you should boot to conole (recovery mode) and 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new' that should remove the old driver and get you a new one. then you 'telinit 2' to get from recovery to graphical mode
<rabiddachshund> Can someone suggest a really good wireless network manager?
<GrendelS> Madnez: I'm migrating from Windows, Pidgin under M$hit served me well :-)
<jrib> redico: what don't you understand?
<ph> can somebody explain to me what "Long Term Support" practically means?What's the difference from the other distros?What does "support" refer to?
<Madnez> sigh... no one else has a better solution to nulling my 320 gig drive so i can install winxp?
<eltese> stefg: Okay. Thanks alot :) Gonna see if it works =)
<jrib> !lts | ph
<ubotu> ph: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<danich> madnez: what do you mean nulling?
<W_McL> ph, that means that patches are provided for a longer period
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: what was ur probem with your drive?
<Madnez> GrendelS, yeah i can remember the feeling of like being in heaven after trying ubuntu
<redico> jrib : i am just woundering : if  commands on targets which are ln -s links  "are full responsible"
<Madnez> its not the drive, its xp.  cant finish installing.  keeps dying with BSoD 7e during the winxp loading screen
<ph> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Matic`Makovec> Hey there. Is there any program to draw rgaphs (is that a proper expression?)  for Linux?
<Madnez> ubuntu has not a prob but xp keeps crashing.... really screwing me up specially when i got this new drive!
<Matic`Makovec> Or is maybe OO2 able to do that somehow?
<shannon_> Hi, running gutsy beta, black screen of death when logging into gnome with compiz enabled. Can't login to disable compiz. Is there a workaround?
<jrib> redico: I don't know what you mean by that, but it will do what you asked
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: did you install xp with that cd before?
<sw_> Matic`Makovec, check out rrdtool
<Matic`Makovec> sw_, I shall, thank you!
<Madnez> yes, had no prob with my 80 gig sata
<yngone> how do u tell
<yngone> where ur swap
<yngone> is
<Madnez> new 320 gig sata doesnt work well
<juro> hi, I am running ubuntu in a virtual server and want to back up my home dir every week to a external harddrive. what would the best way be to do this?
<redico> jrib - i will enjoy testing it :)  thanks and see you
<yngone> whats path for swap?
<Madnez> someone said i should null the drive because i installed ubuntu first then xp
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: did you install xp on that current drive before or just on the old one?
<stefg> !backup | juro
<ubotu> juro: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<PakYaw> anybody have a solution how to be able to play 3gp file in firefox coz it keeps asking me for a plugin
<danich> madnez: try this - http://aumha.org/win5/kbestop.htm
<ph> packages on non-LTS distros keep on being upgraded too, right?But the maintainer just doesnt provide more "debian" patches to the sources?
<susilo> hallo ???????????????????????
<stefg> !hi | susilo
<ubotu> susilo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Madnez> i'm using new drive
<wii> i have a webcam wb-5400 trust how do i install it on linux?
<juro> stefg, ubotu, thanx. I'll look into that
<wii> wiii
<sw_> yngone, cat /proc/swaps
<Madnez> cant get the old drive to run because i have only 1 sata power source on my com. gonna get an adapter later
<stefg> !webcam | wii
<ubotu> wii: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<sacamano> hey is there any command i can use to make my computer shut down in an hour if i leave?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: is the driver properly formatted?
<stefg> sacamano: man at
<Madnez> should be
<sw_> sacamano, man at
<Madnez> used the damn xp formatter :)
<redico> jrib :  works ...  i thought i can not remove files though a ln -s  link^^
<orduek> hello
<Madnez> cleaned everything to new blank then repartitioned it
<jrib> sacamano: man shutdown     no need for 'at'
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: did u install the sata driver upon installing xp?
<orduek> can anyone tell me why the LogMeIn site is unavailable through linux?
<Madnez> there is no sata drive
<Madnez> driver... as far as i know :D
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, could be the prob as i was assuming before....
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: Try using a SP2 XP installation CD.
<sacamano> thanks!
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, but where you get that? when you buy the HD, there is no driver given with it!  have that and using XP SP2
<doctormo> I need help getting ndiswrapper working with my US Robitics WiFi card (ACX100/USR2216) ndis doesn't seem to make any sense in any logical way and I am incompatible with it's logic.
<Matic`Makovec> sw_, is this rrdtool GUI as well?
<danich> if you don't have a WinXP w/SP2 install CD, you'll have to burn one and slipstream the SP into it
<Paul_UK> hey, anyone know some cheap vps providers?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, dont know why it keeps dying when loading.  I'm assuming some hardware conflict since safe works
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: there is no driver for the hard driver but for your sata controller
<sw_> Matic`Makovec, i don't think so.. that's a set of CLI tools
<vasuvi> Is there any way to prevent NetworkManager from clobbering resolv.conf every single bootup?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: mhhh
<danich> that may be it, though. SATA drives didn't exist when XP first shipped, so it may be confused on how to deal with it
<Matic`Makovec> Ah
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, I saw that one too
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: well whats the 0x code?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i have my motherboard drivers but cant install
<jimmacdonald> question about the server edition. does it not boot to a GUI?
<stefg> vasuvi: yup : sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager :-)
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, fails because it reboots and crashes
<danich> the 7e code has several sub-codes as well
<pheorehs> hi
<Zmodem> Tell me if this makes sense, cause now I'm confused: Okay, got 4 hard drives, I install ubuntu 7.10 on my SATA1 drive, but it puts the GRUB boot load on hd0; now, whenever I try to boot to the drive that contains my ubuntu install, it keeps giving me Error 17. I'm not sure what the hell to do now...accept for removing all HDs and reinstalling ubuntu with just the 1 loaded...
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: you _could_ use nLite to put the sata drivers onto the xp disc
<danich> does the blue screen not stay up long enough to read the full error?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, 7e 0xF150184
<rjm1982> installing windows on a SATA drive is hell, unless you have a floppy drive
<vasuvi> stefg: lol but then I'd have to get DHCP running some other way and figure out how to get *it* not to clobber resolv.conf
<Madnez> 0xF79F8D44, 0xF79F8A40
<pheorehs> has anyone ever heard of a command called "verify" ?  I'm trying to run an app from  http://www.netdimes.org/,  but the script calls a command called "verify" which I can't seem to find..  any ideas ?
<Madnez> nlite?
<orduek> does anyone knows for what reason i can't reach a wev site like LogMeIn only though ubutnu? with windows its not a problem
<stefg> vasuvi: make /etc/resolv.conf readonly ?
<Madnez> could it also be my sata connection?
<vasuvi> stefg: that's not a bad idea; I'll try it, thanks
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i've noticed on the hardware config that there are host sata and slave
<Zmodem> I've never had issues with installing windows on a SATA drive...
<howlingmadhowie> vasuvi: you can set which information should be called up from a dhcp server
<Zmodem> I am, however, having issues with installing ubuntu 7.10 on a sata drive
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: just the first one. google for nlite, it's a great tool to remove junk from the xp installation and preconfigure it befor installing. anyway, what ist the first 0x code, it should have 8 digits after the 0x
<vasuvi> howlingmadhowie: How do I do that?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, 0x0000005
<Shapeshifter> and which .sys file or something?
<howlingmadhowie> vasuvi: i've just checked: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, whole line is 0x0000005, 0xF150184, 0xF79F8D44, 0xF79F8A40
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: and 7E u said?
<r00tintheb0x> Whats up guys!
<Madnez> yeah
<howlingmadhowie> Madnez: why is the second number 28bit?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, 0x0000007e
<vasuvi> howlingmadhowie: thanks, I'll edit that file and see if I see anything that might do it
<howlingmadhowie> vasuvi: there's a section marked "request"
<Madnez> howlingmadhowie, probably wrote it down wrongly but should be right on the rest
<ali90> bonjours, est-ce qu'il ya des franais ici?
<Madnez> couldnt find any ref on any number cept 7e and 05
<void^> !fr | ali90
<vasuvi> howlingmadhowie: yup, so what I want to do is remove the domain-name-servers portion
<ubotu> ali90: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ali90> ok, merci
<vasuvi> howlingmadhowie: looks like just the ticket, thanks :)
<ali90> thank you ubotu
<yngone> When you came to the disk partitioning step, you need to create four partitions:
<yngone>     *
<yngone>       partition /boot, 100 Mb - /hda1
<yngone>     *
<yngone>       partition temporary root (future cswap), 2 Gb - /hda2
<yngone>     *
<yngone>       not used partition (future croot partiton), 10 Gb - /hda3
<yngone>     *
<yngone>       not used partition (future chome partiton), all remained size - /hda4
<PovAddict> agh paste
<logan> When I click shutdown, ubuntu unloads but after its done it, it goes back to my bios, grub loads, and ubuntu comes back on.
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: there's no mentioning of a file. like asdf.sys or something in the upper part of the bsod?
<logan> I don't have this problem on any of my other ubuntu installs
<stefg> !paste | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yngone> so i make a /boot 100mb     a   /   2gbs      a   not named partion   10gb and   the rest dont label?
<rjm1982> wow, apparently blender doesnt get along with compiz-fusion / xgl
<yngone> can anyone help me with those partitions
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, nope.  Gave me standard, virus, lack of space and hardware conflict page
<orduek> can anyone help me with the site access?
<yngone> thats how its telling me to setup ubuntu partitions
<stefg> yngone: 2GB is too small for / (includin /usr)
<logan> I use the nvidia drivers, and now the text on the login screen is too small to read, how do I adjust it? It is fine once I'm logged in.
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: Anyway, I think it should work if you download the specific driver for you sata controller and slipstream it with nlite to your install cd
<yngone> stefg / this is a full disk encryption tutorial
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, lack of space impossible. first time set 100gig, 2nd 60, 3rd 40 gig.  Virus for new com and using linux? haha?  Hardware a possibility.
<yngone> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto8
<aguitel> how i enable a local network?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, how i run nlite when win cant even load?  Will it work even when booting up?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: on another pc
<stefg> !pm | yngone
<ubotu> yngone: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, LOL!!!! Thats a bitch....
<aguitel> !network
<yngone> stefg can i pm u please
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yngone> i dont want to flood channel
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: :P
<PovAddict> yngone: use a pastebin
<stefg> yngone: sorry, no pm
<aguitel> !local network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local network - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i think its better getting a sata power adapter for the standard IDE drive and using back my old 80 gig which i know WORKS :)
<jimmacdonald> Is the server edition headless (I.E. no gui)?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: that would be a solution ;) have a look at this http://forums.windrivers.com/printthread.php?t=61240
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, running around and poking with my 320 gig may screw it up :)
<PovAddict> jimmacdonald: well you can always install it later if you want to
<CarstenF> I have just installed 7.04 desktop , but i can only get 1024x768 in resolution . my LCD-Screen & Geforce did run 1280x1024 on CentOs ...
<logan> I use the nvidia drivers, and now the text on the login screen is too small to read, how do I adjust it? It is fine once I'm logged in.
<jimmacdonald> CarstenF: so it does come with no gui initially?
<yngone> IN a tutorial it calls for me to make partition  /boot, 100 Mb - /hda1       partition temporary root (future cswap), 2 Gb - /hda2      not used partition (future croot partiton), 10 Gb - /hda3           not used partition (future chome partiton), all remained size - /hda4
<yngone> how would i do this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: in that case there the video card was responsible for the bsod. weird
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@46.120.171.66.subscriber.vzavenue.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<stefg> yngone: the question you should ask yourself is: why would you want a fully encrypted filesystem? encryption makes things slow, and there's not much secret about ubuntus system files. Usually it's fine having only /home encrypted
<orduek> does anyone knows why i cant access logmein site through ubuntu?
<CarstenF> jim: The 7.04 installs gnome fine - but i can't select 1280x1024 in the resolutions app
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, lolz... weird.  new 965 mother with 7300gs GeF
<gech> Whats the cause of this: http://pastebin.ca/728992, I can't get my eth0 to work
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, had no prob with installing first time around
<yngone> stefg ;   im trying to get / and swap encrypted
<yngone> and i cant seem to find a way to do it
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, only hardware change was 320 gig and probably sata connection? tho doubt changing connection point will affect it
<yngone> i was attempting to use truecrypt
<stefg> yngone: having / encrypted is nonesense imho. swap needs to be, and /home needs to be, but not /
<logan> When I click shutdown, ubuntu unloads but after its done it, it goes back to my bios, grub loads, and ubuntu comes back on.
<yngone> there is nothing sensitive in /?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, cant be my graphic card is dead
<yngone> no logs no cache?
<jimmacdonald> CarstenF: That's not what I am asking... I have a friend that installed 6.06 server edition and it didn't boot to a GUI. what I am asking is if this is a normal intended operating mode (i.e. the server edition isn't loaded with a GUI) or if there is a problem I need to help him solve. I haven't done anything with the SE yet.
<yngone> im new to linux so i dont really know
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i can run desktop effects with np, meaning its still oging
<stefg> yngone: if you're really paranoid you shift /var/log to the /home partition with a symlink. but, hey, do work for the CIA?
<logan> Can somebody help me please? I have two problems which I've asked about multiple times with no responses
<shannon_> Anyone experiencing this problem with compiz? You login, you get just a blank (black) screen and mouse pointer, nothing loads. User accounts with compiz disabled work fine, but I can't login to the compiz accounts to turn compiz off. Started happening after I downloaded upgrades today. Running Gutsy beta. Can't seem to find the bug in launchpad.
<jacik> join #zenwalk
<yngone> stefg    have u ever excrpyted ur /home and /swap with truecrypt?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: yes, I guess it is best if you use your old drive. anyway it could work with nlite and the driver. did you say you can boot in safe mode?
<Madnez> yeah safe works, meaning some hardware prob
<jif> logan: what happens if you do sudo shutdown -h now
<stefg> yngone: no, i live in a country where i don't have to (yet!)
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i could try disabling my graphic but dont think that'd be it.  still thinking sata
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, maybe i need raid on?
<danich> logan: it's your BIOS. I've had this with Windows systems as well. check the acpi section. IIRC, I fixed it by setting the Power Off option to "Off" instead of "Last State"
<rpj8> Hey guys, when I hold down a key on my keyboard it doesn't seem to wan to enter the value multiple times. IE when I hold down backspace it only backspaces once.
<CarstenF> I have just installed 7.04 desktop , but i can only get 1024x768 in resolution . my LCD-Screen & Geforce did run 1280x1024 on CentOs ...
<shannon_> Compiz seems pretty broken for a release that's coming out in 11 days, doesn't it? Controversial
<vasuvi> shannon_: I haven't tried it yet, but if it's a Gutsy problem, you might have more luck on #ubuntu+1
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: if safe mode works you can use nlite from there
<rpj8> CarstenF: Open up "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" and enter in the display size in the appropriate area
<shannon_> vasuvi, ok I'll try there
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: I think a driver is missing.
<danich> gonna see if my grub work worked. with me luck!
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, me too but not sure which one and how i can install it without it resetting to bsod
<Ronin[] > hi - i want to install blender, or at least, run extracted blender files, but running it from console tells me that it is not installed, can be with apt-get
<logan> sudo shutdown -h did the same thing
<Ronin[] > but there is only Blender V2.43 in the repository, i want to use 2.45 ...
<logan> After shut down, it went to my bios screen then grub loaded
<logan> it was like pressing restart instead of shutdown
<logan> I didnt have this problem on this computer running windows
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: do you know the model of your sata controller?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: or at least your mainboard, exact model type. usually the sata controller (often called raid controller) shows up just after the bios and before the xp loading screen.
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, only thing i can remember its an intel 965 motherboard
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, i'll google stats
<lousygarua> what IRC channel you use? i'm tired of xchat
<logan> konversation
<flokuehn> lousygarua: irssi
<flokuehn> lousygarua: is very nice
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, http://www.intel.com/design/shared/acrobat_redirect.htm
<lousygarua> flokuehn, will check it out, thx
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, OOPS!!   http://www.intel.com/design/mobile/specupdt/316274.htm
<logan> Can someone help me with my shutdown problem? My computer restarts instead of shutdowns.
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, thats the pdf data file
<stefg> logan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, well one of them is the page
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: don't you know the manufacturer of your mainboard and its model nr.?
<stefg> logan: how old is that box? does it use acpi or apm ?
<Ronin[] > does ubuntu check repositories, when i enter a command which is not recognized ?
<FCruz> hello
<danich> The grub commands worked; back in previously installed Ubuntu. Now... where the heck is my partition manager?
<logan> so there is no fix for my problem?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, its the intel desktop board DP965LT
<logan> Ive never seen the Will no halt thing though
<logan> so I dont know if I have the same problem these people do, I dont have a sony laptop either.
<adedov> hi
<olmo> i just installed (and update/upgraded) ubuntu 7.04 on my ACER Aspire 5310 laptop. I managed to get wifi working, but iam stuck at setting up the sound (currently, there's no sound anywhere) i found a big guide on the forums but it didn't seem to work for me
<danich> logan: mentioned it before, maybe you missed it... check the BIOS ACPI setting for behavior after power failure. Set it to "Off"
<logan> ok thanks
<vsayikiran> please help
<stefg> logan: there are fixes, but you need to tell about your hardware.
<danich> where is the Gnome Partition Editor?
<danich> or any partition editor for that matter than can handle FAT32 and NTFS
<logan> I'm going to go try the BIOS ACPI setting thing
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: Ok, I asked because many boards have an additional sata controller which is not included in the chipset. so you need the chipset drivers for the 965 chipset, and in there there's a driver for the chipsets sata functions
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, anyway found this storage manager
<carlosV2> one question. Ubuntu 7.10 will be launched for pocket PC?
<olmo> does anyone know what i should do to get sound working ? it is an intel 82801G mobo i think
<vsayikiran> i just installed sun-java6 and azureus and evrything was fine, now it is showing some errors
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, yeah found it. not sure if it'd work. says works for sata 5/10 or something
<princess^> hi
<danich> have dual monitors with nVidia 7600GT. How to get second monitor to light up and be usable?
<adedov> I have an Ubuntu on Acer laptop. It has default resolution 1280x1024. I want comfortable way to switch it to 1024x768 without restarting session. But it (Resolution Switcher) does not work. I have both resolution in xorg.conf file.
<carlosV2> one question. Ubuntu 7.10 will be launched for pocket PC? <- somebody knows?
<adedov> danish: google TwinMode
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: yes, the storage manager apparently is what you need. you might try to install it in safe mode
<danich> TwinMode: gotcha.... how?
<vsayikiran> when i run azureus there is some error
<stefg> vsayikiran: the packaged azureus in universe is broken beyond repair. Use the sourceforge d/l instaed
<carlosV2> bye
<flokuehn> can anybody give men idea howto transfer an file from an dedicated server to my client machine without using ftp?
<adedov> danish: you need enable TwinMode in xorg.conf with line (I might wrong) 'Option "TwinMode" "True"'
<adedov> danich: in device section
<jds2001> flokuehn: sftp
<stefg> flokuehn: sshfs , scp
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, hehe will try it after backing up some data first ;)
<vsayikiran> stefg: do i have to download the .deb package form soureforgwe website
<danich> oy... I'm a virgin here. one spoonful at a time please :)
<flokuehn> stefg: thank you
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, crossing fingers and hoping it'd work
<flokuehn> jds2001: thanke you too
<danich> a link to instructions is more than welcome
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: good luck
<Madnez> danich,  virgin? oooh... lets throw you into a vat of data stream!
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, thanks
<danich> okay, let's start slow. xorg.conf. I assume this is a file that needs to be edited. Okay... where is it and what's the editor to use?
<adedov> danish: wait a minute
<danich> cool.. ty
<eltese> Hello... I tried to install nvidia drivers through System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers and then X failed. Then I tried to run this command : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new... This however didnt work either.. It said that it was a mismatching kernel and X module
<jimmacdonald> Ok so no one knows if the server edition comes with a GUI or not?
<danich> overall I like this very much but I can't get to my hotmail. I'm guessing firefox doesn't support whatever stuff hotmail is runing? ActiveX?
<riotkittie> jimmacdonald: no, it doesnt. you can apt-get install it, thou
<Ronin[] > anyone can help me, i want to install blender from download, but somehow the command "blender" is linked to the repository
<riotkittie> though*
<kbrosnan> danich: firefox should be able to load hotmail
<cjburchfield> hello, all
<vsayikiran> stefg: do i have to download .deb package from website for downling azureus
<cjburchfield> anyone available to ask a question?
<kbrosnan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cjburchfield> ok.
<jimmacdonald> riotkittie: Thank you... that was an incredibly difficult answer to get to such a simple question.
<Shapeshifter> Does ubotu have a wife?
<danich> er... ubotu is a bot
<cjburchfield> i booted from the ubuntu 7.04 cd, booted just fine, but when it went to load, i get 'sda' errors, and it won't go farther than that.
<Shapeshifter> i know ^^
<Dr_willis> a Fembot with a Penchant for Evil. :)
<eltese> stefg: it didnt work with nvidia-glx-new
<cjburchfield> i try to boot a slackware CD, it won't book at all.
<Shapeshifter> lol
<cjburchfield> any reasons why?
<Madnez> shoot
<riotkittie> jimmacdonald: was it really? :o  i'd have answered sooner if i'd been paying attention to this channel
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, how to enable access to a partitioned drive again?
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, change permission to access and add files. need to send files to win drive since cant access internet
<sidewalk> hello, when will 7.10 be rlsed?
<stefg> eltese: i saw it.... and i know what the problem is, but i'm stunned that the nvidia-glx-new install didn't do that automagically
<riotkittie> cjburchfield: sda errors? can you be more specific as to what those errors say
<riotkittie> sidewalk: 18th, or thereabouts
<adedov> danich: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<yvonne_> hay
<jimmacdonald> riotkittie: well it's not mentioned anywhere in the online documentation that I could find and  nobody here would answer the question yeah or ney...
<sidewalk> riotkittie: thanks
<cjburchfield> unable to mount sda, and then a bunch of stuff i don't understand.
<_0xf> so vmware would allow me to run the windows partition on my box while on the ubuntu partition?
<yvonne_> how do you doo???
<_0xf> so vmware would allow me to run the windows partition on my box while on the ubuntu partition?
<biopod> hi everyone, is there someone who can help me out with installing ati radeon x1600 on feisty before i totaly give up and go to buy nvidia?
<eltese> stefg: Ok... Because it said something about generic-header being hold back?
<yvonne_> where are you come from???
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: it's a ntfs drive and you're under linux atm?
<vsayikiran> i have problem with azureus and sun-java6
<stefg> eltese: you are on feisty, not gutsy, are you?
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: god I have no idea I'm a noob myself :P
<eltese> stefg: Yep, Im on feisty
<yvonne_> can somebody tell me, how to install     icq???
<eltese> yvonne: Gaim
<_0xf> so vmware would allow me to run the windows partition on my box while on the ubuntu partition?
<_0xf> am i understanding vmware correctly?
<gordonjcp> yvonne_: there's a program called Gaim in the Internet menu
<Madnez> Shapeshifter, lol! there was a way to give root access for another partitioned drive
<Madnez> forgotten howw
<gordonjcp> sudo su
<gordonjcp> bah
<_0xf> so vmware would allow me to run the windows partition on my box while on the ubuntu partition?
<Madnez> anyone knows how to get root access for another partitioned drive, that one using NTFS?
<_0xf> am i understanding vmware correctly?
<eltese> stefg: Any Ideas on how to fix the problem?
<gordonjcp> Madnez: be root, access the drive
<danich> adedov: ty. off to read it and see what I can break :)
<riotkittie> cjburchfield: i'm fairly useless when it comes to hardware. do you have an OS on that drive at the moment?
<Madnez> i am root
<gordonjcp> Madnez: so you've got root access to it then
<cjburchfield> yes, windows xp :(
<Madnez> gordonjcp, there is a string command
<riotkittie> Madnez:  cd to the dir... or gksu natuilus
<stefg> eltese: it's hard to guid you trogh the install when you running the system. i'd suggest using the 'nv' for a moment to enable you get at least an X server and being able to join here from the installed ubuntu.
<Snoosmoomrik> anyone familiar with thunderbird charset configs? pls write to private
<Madnez> what about transferring data?
<cjburchfield> i'm trying to get away from xp, but to get online i have to use Verizon's program.
<Troseph_> Anyone using Ubuntu on a MacBook? If so, I want your xorg.conf
<cjburchfield> which is only windows right now.
<gordonjcp> Madnez: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Madnez> i can access it, i cant send in data
<Madnez> write data
<eltese> stefg: I did exactly that. I'm on the Feisty Fawn install right now
<gordonjcp> Madnez: write data to an NTFS partition?
<Madnez> i both hate and love the protection protocols
<stefg> eltese: ah, good
<Madnez> yeah. a partition on the same disc
<_0xf> stefg  ;   if i wanted to ensure that   all xhcat logs , browser logs, gaim logs and all that stuff was encrypted,   id only have to encrypt   /home and /swap?
<gordonjcp> Madnez: that's not a good idea, but if you're prepared to risk it then what you need to do is remount the disk with the read-write option set
<Madnez> huh? dont need to do that
<Snoosmoomrik> gus, anyone ever fixed anything related to ENCODING in THUNDERBIRD? pls write to PRIVATE
<Shapeshifter> Madnez: have you got ntfs-config installed? it shold give you "root" access even if your not root anyway
<Madnez> theres a command allowing write
<riotkittie> cjburchfield: the fact that it cant so much as mount the drive is really worrisome to me. do you defrag it regularly? can you run a dskchk on it?
<eltese> !ntfs-3g Madnez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3g madnez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gordonjcp> Madnez: yes, you do
<riotkittie> errr chkdsk, not dskchk
<_0xf> stefg  ;   if i wanted to ensure that   all xhcat logs , browser logs, gaim logs and all that stuff was encrypted,   id only have to encrypt   /home and /swap?
<cjburchfield> i just installed xp two days ago.
<stefg> eltese: so are you able to reach restricted manager now? it should give you an option to select nvidia-glx-new
<Madnez> ntfs config?
<PirateHead> Does Evolution have an RSS reader?
<eltese> stefg: going to look
<cjburchfield> any ideas why i wouldn't be able to boot slackware cd at all?
<gordonjcp> Madnez: just remount the drive as read-write
<Madnez> odd... last time i remember all i had to do was enable root access to that drive
<stefg> _0xf: all that is stored inside your /home-dir, so it's encrypted if your home-dir is
<riotkittie> cjburchfield: bad burn? bad disc?
<eltese> stefg: Its only one option available in there
<cjburchfield> does it with two disks.
<wers> what's the easiest way for me to reduce an image
<wers> 's size
<orduek> I can't access LogMeIn site through Ubuntu
<riotkittie> bad download? did you check the md5?
<cjburchfield> hrm..
<orduek> can anyone please help me?
<cjburchfield> lemme do that.
<Madnez> and how do i remount it as read write?
<eltese> stefg: and its NVIDIA graphics driver
<tim167> how can i write the contents of my Thunderbird inboxes to a searchable archive ?
<_0xf> stefg  ;   do u know how to encrypt /home and /swap with truecrypt?
<Madnez> if i unmount it, how do i remount it?
<Snoosmoomrik> does anyone use CYRILLICS here, 1157 people?
<stefg> eltese: ok, so we're going to run 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic' these are metapackages which ensure you have the latest of everything
<Kronos> god why is video drivers such a pain with ubuntu?... i just enabled the desktop 3d support or something like that, and it automaticly downloaded some nvidia driver now it wont start up after the loading bar any ideas how to sort it out?
<jason> hi all whats up
<wers> what's the easiest way for me to reduce an image's size?
<kb3llm> guys what video card should i select in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   for a HP Pavilion 533w ?
<jason> when is the offecial release of gibbon
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  blame nvidia. :)
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone... how do i keep ubuntu from logging me off when i leave my computer idle?  and also i am only gettin lik 5 minutes of battery life.... how do i fix that?
<tim167> wers mogrify
<geartrooper> hello I attached my hp 4400c scanner via usb and it was detected by sane-find-scanner.  scanimage -L showed some info as well.  when trying to use it I get a 'Failed to open device 'hp_rts88xx;libusb;002;003';   Error during device I/O'.  Can this be helped?
<Kronos> also i seem to have 2 kernel versions... on ends in 15 the other in 16
<jif> Kronos: did you restart like it said to?
<wers> tim167, is that an app?
<Kronos> jif: yep
<tim167> wers for example mogrify 640 myimage.jpg
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  kernel versions/driver versions/ often are the sticking point.. what is your exact card?
<ashu> how do i do voice chat in ubuntu?
<cjburchfield> could be a bad burn on the slack disk, but the one i used to install my server worked perfectly.
<cjburchfield> bad cable, possibly?
<wers> cool!thanks tim167!
<mindframe-> when's 7.10 set to release?
<eltese> stefg: Okay, Now Ive done that
<Kronos> Dr_willis: gainward 6800GS AGP 512 Mb
<tim167> wers, be sure to make a copy first, because that command modifies the file directly, so if you want to keep the full scale image, copy it first
<jason> they said in oct. but i all ready have it
<kb3llm> what video card should i select in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   (lspci says its an intel 828456 (gl)     so i imagine its one of the         i XXX
<eltese> mindframe-: In about 11-12 days
<wers> tim167, thanks! *high five!*
<stefg> eltese: just for good measure we run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-`unam -r` (note the backticks)
<stefg> eltese: just for good measure we run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` (note the backticks)
<jason> and when u go to install gibbon u have  to do a fresh install
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  ok. at least its not an 8800 or some other odd card. :)
<Nighthawk420> hey about 7.10 is it going to be a simple upgrade type process? 7.04 was my first linux distro
<tim167> wers y/w
<Shapeshifter> Nighthawk420: it's easy
<tim167> wers, that command should have bee "mogrify sample 640 myimage.jpg" sorry
<Kronos> Dr_willis: as far as odd goes it is a rather odd one since they "never" released 6800GS' with 512 mb in agp, but divers wise no it isnt it works on the normal 6800 drivers just fine
<jason> i try to do a simple update to gibbon but it didnt work i had to burn the iso and fresh install
<eltese> stefg: Nothing happens... It just skips a line and then a ">" shows up
<_0xf> stefg  ;   do u know how to encrypt /home and /swap with truecrypt?
<stefg> eltese: that's normal
<kb3llm> if i install the 7.10 beta, will i be able to upgrade to the stable, later on?
<stefg> _0xf: no, as said earlier i don't know
<_0xf> ok thanks
<eltese> stefg: Ok.. Well in thats case its done.. I guess?
<wers> tim167, what's the difference with the "sample"?
<BoSJo> Hi all. I often use Ping in terminal. How do i make it only Ping 4 times, or how do i make it stop Pinging?
<laur> Hi, I'm trying to set up LTSP 5 under Ubuntu Feisty Fawn. It works, but booting the thin clients is much slower than LTSP 4.2. What could I do?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: sunray helped me earlyer to get it working with a simmilar problem we edited a file but i'm so new at the whole linux thing i honestly cant rememnber the commands we used
<warrior> HI HACKER!
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  if you used the shell. try the 'history' command. :)
<stefg> eltese: check in synaptic if only nvidia-glx-new is installed, not nvidia-glx
<Snoosmoomrik> did anyone here have anything to do with CYRILLICS?
<tim167> wers: sample is the command within the application mogrify to scale down an image. there are many more, see the mogrify help for more
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  was it editing the /etc/xorg.conf to enable 'Driver 'nvidia'' ?
<wers> oooh.. got it.. thanks! :D
<Kronos> Dr_willis: yep it was and i just typed history it says 1 history
<geartrooper> hello I attached my hp 4400c scanner via usb and it was detected by sane-find-scanner.  scanimage -L showed some info as well.  when trying to use it I get a 'Failed to open device 'hp_rts88xx;libusb;002;003';   Error during device I/O'.  Can this be helped?
<eltese> stefg: Yeah it is. Not nvida-new-dev though
<ZZd> hi, is there any ubuntu for ppc (powerpc g4)
<tim167> wers, i made yet another type, it should be "-sample" (with a dash) :)
<ZZd> ?
<tim167> *typo
<stefg> eltese: that's fine. now gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cnf and change the driver 'nv' back to nvidia
<wackamole> BoSJo: use the -c option, try  ping -c 4 127.0.0.1
<stefg> eltese: that's fine. now gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver 'nv' back to nvidia
<BoSJo> wackamole: will do so :-)
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  heh..  yea.. all the histories get merged when ya exit. :(
<geartrooper> thats still a helpful command
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' :) and look for the Driver 'nv' line - i guess.. Not sure why the restircted-manager tool dident change it for ya.
<eltese> stefg: And then reboot?
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone... how do i keep ubuntu from logging me off when i leave my computer idle?  and also i am only gettin lik 5 minutes of battery life.... how do i fix that?
<stefg> eltese: ctrl-alt-f1 , login, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<LiMaO> any idea on when a 64bit java plugin will be available for firefox?
<stefg> eltese: ctrl-alt-f1 , login, run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ZZd> Yellow Dog
<ZZd> ?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: that doesnt seem to work i seem to remember he told me to use something called "nano edditor"
<punzada> LiMaO, you really just have to use 32 bit firefox to enjoy web browsing in the 64 bit environment
<vsayikiran> stefg: please help me
<geartrooper> sudo throw-a-fit && roll_around 'get this to work'
<kitche> LiMaO: whenver Sun decides to release it :)
<kevinG> hello
<punzada> the lack of both 64 bit java and flash is retarded
<vsayikiran> stefg: i want you to see whats the problem with azureus and java
<kevinG> how can i remove a directory through the console?
<wers> hmmm.. how do I reduce an image's file size? I'm having a problem posting to a thread because of my screenshot's file size
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  nano is yet another editor you can use instead of gedit
<LiMaO> punzada, thinking of giving Kilz script a chance and trying 32bit firefox here... i'm afraid java applets may keep crashing on me
<jrib> !cli > kevinG (read the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> vsayikiran: i know it, and i know that you can find a solution by google, so i'm not gonna spoonfeed you
<LiMaO> kitche, 1.7 is on the way.. but the question is when will it be ready?? =P
<kevinG> so..can't get a straight answer?
<nucco> a distro poll: http://www.reviewlinux.com/index.php (wouldn't want the results skewed because of biased
<ashu> how do i do voice chat in yahoo! and gmail in ubuntu?
<_0xf> stefg  ;   im gonna be clean installing ubuntu again.  ....   what partition sizes should i make     /home the biggest because thats what im encrpyting?
<nucco> publicity
<jrib> kevinG: that is a straigh answer
<vsayikiran> stefg: see the problem is not that simple
<Kronos> Dr_willis: i just tryed gedit and it didnt work how could i use nano?
<Nighthawk420> hey everyone... how do i keep ubuntu from logging me off when i leave my computer idle?  and also i am only gettin lik 5 minutes of battery life.... how do i fix that?
<eltese> stefg: Is it meant to get me into text mode directly again?
<kevinG> haha...no...that's just a forward.
<kevinG> might as well just say "google it" L:
<jrib> kevinG: did you not find the answer on the page?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: nano /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<vsayikiran> stefg: if you want i can post the error output in pastebin.ubuntu.nl website
<alec> hey, im having some trouble with my macbook pro and gutsy 7.10
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  use 'nano' instead of gedit.. and of course you NEED the sudo stuff . its a system file. so you need root access
<stefg> eltese: actualy that should start X again. but as i just realized you need to change the kernel module so a reboot is required
<_0xf> stefg  ;   im gonna be clean installing ubuntu again.  ....   what partition sizes should i make     /home the biggest because thats what im encrpyting?
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  and get the name of the file right. :) use the <tab> key for name completion
<wii> DONT MINE Mii IM JUST PASSING TRU
<eltese> stefg: So I should run gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nv to nvidia again and then make a reboot?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<alec> im on a macbook pro and my wifi isnt working. the madwifi svn link given in a thread on the forums doesnt work. any help?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: alllrightt... we're learning... good tips
<Schalken> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> eltese: right. if it doesn't work, you probably know the drill how to switch back to nv then
<jrib> kevinG: "rmdir: The rmdir command will delete an empty directory. To delete a directory and all of its contents recursively, use rm -r instead."
<wii> that aint the way i wanted to go tru
<eltese> stefg: Yup
<Schalken> !madwifi > alec
<alec> thanks :)
<cjburchfield> hrm...
<geartrooper> hello I attached my hp 4400c scanner via usb and it was detected by sane-find-scanner.  scanimage -L showed some info as well.  when trying to use it I get a 'Failed to open device 'hp_rts88xx;libusb;002;003';   Error during device I/O'.  Can this be helped?
<vsayikiran> stefg: i know you are busy but please dont ignore me
<cjburchfield> md5sums match on the slack iso...
<kevinG> thank you, jrib, for a direct answer :)
<cjburchfield> anybody have any idea why i can boot from windows xp cd, and ubuntu cd, but not slack cd?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: any command to restart from kernel? or just good old power button?
<stefg> vsayikiran: i've got an educational read for you: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<nucco> cjburchfield: is the cd ok?
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  use the icons for reboot......
<Schalken> cjburchfield: ask in #slackware
<cjburchfield> yeah, md5sums are good.
<cjburchfield> thanks.
<Dr_willis> Kronos,  your windows training is showing. :)
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<jrib> kevinG: but now I can expect you to not ask any more of the questions on that page :)
<verb3k> cjburchfield, maybe the ISO is corrupt or something
<Schalken> ulisse: 'lo
<ulisse> just upgraded to gutsy, everything ran smoothly eve if I had some 3rd party repos
<LiMaO> anyone here heard about the Skinny Elephant thing?
<verb3k> cjburchfield, oh .sorry
<jrib> !offtopic | LiMaO
<ubotu> LiMaO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiMaO> Raising Skinny Elephants is Utterly Boring
<wackamole> cjburchfield: try googling  slackware cd older bios
<ulisse> btw, is there a way to have the "active corners" with default gutsy compiz?
<Kronos> Dr_willis: which icons? i couldnt get into ubuntu if u think i'm the the desktop enviroment... i'm in the kernel shell thingy, or DOS as i would call it (lol)
<LiMaO> jrib, that's not offtopic.. that's an answer to Dr_Willis and Kronos
<cjburchfield> thanks
<Schalken> geartrooper: scanner support under ubuntu isnt very good. you might be able to get it working, but dont expect too much.
<Schalken> !scanner > geartrooper
<LiMaO> SysReq + R, S, E, U, B
<nucco> looks like gutsy's livecd disables some options at boot time depending on system capabilities
<Aguaz> Morning.. Is anyone here running 7.04 on a PPC?
<jrib> LiMaO: then please address them to prevent confusion
<Dialntone> that firefox trick really did the trick, i tried to make xmms as my default media player for shoutcase song,, all i had to do was, type in /usr/bin/xmms to launch the program just xmms wouldn't work
<Dialntone> shoutcast
<geartrooper> thankyou Schalken.  unfortunately I've read them.
<LiMaO> jrib, i just asked first to know if anyone here know more about it than me, so that i don't give wrong information
<nucco> Dialntone: rhythmbox should be able to handle shoutcast streams.. even Totem
<Schalken> geartrooper: no help? hmm. anything about your moedl of scanner on the wiki?
<LiMaO> but i'm aware that sysreq + some keys can reboot your system, even it being hard frozen
<Schalken> model*
<kevinG> jrib, in that case you might as well send the "complete linux guide for noobs" link to anyone who asks a question :)
<Dialntone> which one do you perfer?
<geartrooper> its a touch-and-go model.  It was detected but I get that error.
<kevinG> then this chat room would be obsolete :(
<CarstenF> how do i enable the arrowkeys in a shell , to scroll up down in the last commands i entered ?? - now it just shows ansi escape chars
<buntunub> anyone else have xorg issues after the latest gutsy kernel upgrade?
<Dialntone> nucco,  which one do you prefer?
<riotkittie> buntunub: #ubuntu+1  for gutsy support
<jimface> jimface
<buntunub> kk thx
<nucco> Dialntone: rhythmbox. just add a new internet station
<jimface> irc://irc.xrmradio.com:6667/#xrmradio/
<nucco> long as you have the codecs, it should play fine
<geartrooper> Schalken, in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf there wasn't an 'hp_rts88xx' line to uncomment.
<Tstnz> my ram memory is occupied in 928 mb... is it normal? I m running compiz-fusion....
<jrib> kevinG: yes, and then things without answers on the wiki could be answered
<riotkittie> CarstenF: try using the pgup/pgdown keys?   or depending on what you're doing, pipe the command to less or more?
<nucco> Tstnz: depends what other programs you have running :)
<Tstnz> nucco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664/
<Tstnz> nucco: please see this
<Dialntone> when firefox won't start.. whats a good command to turn it back on? besides waiting for the system?
<riotkittie> RSN = WPA2? yay? nay?
<kevinG> ok, i'm off to play some nwn. later :)
<BobSapp> is rhere a way to determine the dependencies a .deb requires before attempting to install it?#
<Tstnz> nucco: just kvirc and mozilla
<nucco> Dialntone... kill it, then launch it again
<riotkittie> Dialntone: run it from a term, see if its giving any error msgs
<nucco> Tstnz, lookin
<Tstnz> nucco: thx
<nucco> Tstnz: you using gnome?
<vsayikiran> how can i install a .jar file
<CarstenF> how do i enable the arrowkeys in a shell (7.04 desktop) , to scroll up down in the last commands i entered ?? - now it just shows ansi escape chars
<Tstnz> nucco: ya... I'm running compiz by xls
<Dialntone> cool thanks
<nucco> Tstnz: don't know what xls is, but open a graphical system monitor, and sort the process by resource use (click on the column header) see what's at the top.
<vsayikiran> while i run azureus from xterm then i get java runtime error , so what could be the problem
<xxx> alo
<void^> vsayikiran: pastebin the error.
<vsayikiran> when i run azzureus i get java run time error, does anyone have solution
<vsayikiran> void^: ok
<Tstnz> is it possible to change partition dimension with gpart for linux, or do I have to reinstall
<nucco> Tstnz: check what your uptime is, maybe a leaking process hogged up the memory after a long time running
<BobSapp> Tstnz: with gparted yes i dont know about gpart
<BobSapp> Tstnz: but i wouldnt do it on a partition that is _currently_mounted_ of course
<Tstnz> BobSapp: ok.. thx.. I will do from windows
<verb3k> vsayikiran, I also ran into many errors with azureus , It seems that it won't really work well on ubuntu ....I suggest using Deluge
<BobSapp> if you can download riplinux, it has a copy of gparted on its live cd
<nucco> Tstnz: if its an ext3 partition, you can't do it from windows
<nucco> or gparted livecd
<cjburchfield> isn't 'sda' the usb drives in ubuntu, since i don't have scsi?
<void^> verb3k: ubuntu's azureus package is just very bad, you should use the official tarball.
<nucco> cjburchfield, yes, not just ubuntu though
<vsayikiran> verb3k: azureus is it kde based package
<BobSapp> nucco: ah maybe i meant that, best to go for the gparted live cd then
<stefg> Tstnz: you can use the Live CD to resize partitions (it's not possible to alter mounted ones, so you have to tun from LiveCD). But dpending on how much custom work you've don to your install, a reinstall might be quicker
<cjburchfield> hrm..
<Sekrit> YOU BUNT OO
<Tstnz> stefg: ok thx
<Dialntone> i'm trying to get wmv movies to work on firefox, asf things like that, is there' a plug-in i can install?
<vsayikiran> void^: what is tarball
<cjburchfield> so, if i have the usb cable for my phone plugged in, but my phone isn't plugged in, that may be causing the errors..
<Sekrit> YOU BUNT OO\
<cjburchfield> interesting.
<BobSapp> Sekrit: impressive wit.
<nucco> Dialntone: should be a totem-"browser" package or something
<void^> vsayikiran: an archive
<jan__> I have a wlan0 interface connected to the Internet via a wireless router. And now I have connected another USB ethernet stick (wlan1). I want others to be able to connect to the Internet via the wlan1 interface. I've followed instructions on several web pages, but I can't even get the computers to be able to ping each other.
<aa__> achda tea..
<jan__> Anyone have any working howto?
<BobSapp> jan__: have you tried configuring masq
<BobSapp> ?
<vsayikiran> void^: please tell me which is the best bittorrent client in ubuntu
<nucco> jan__: you mean you want to share the internet access on wlan0 via wlan1 ?
<BobSapp> rtorrent.
<cjburchfield> utorrent.
<jan__> BobSapp: I haven't got that far; I just want to be able to ping them first.
<Dialntone> nucco,  i think it has something to do with that' i went and browse the plug-in archive inside firefox it wants to use the samething i just wish it told me to install it the first time
<stefg> !deluge
<void^> vsayikiran: azureus for fancy gui, rtorrent for ssh+screen use.
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<nucco> Dialntone: check synaptic.
<jan__> masq. is only required to actually get the network to pass the "inner" traffic onto the internet, right?
<BobSapp> jan__: your computer needs to act as a router for the wireless clients that will be connecting to wlan1
<nucco> jan__ : I find installing 'firestarter' to be the simplest way!
<Sekrit> hey gnome guys, how many pens come in a box
<BobSapp> anyway the last time i used masq was a while ago...
<jan__> nucco: firestarter won't work, because it doesn't find an eth0 interface. :(
<Dialntone> add/remove program on ubuntoo is different from synaptics?
<BobSapp> back in my pppd days
<verb3k> void^, thanks for that suggestion..I'll try compiling it
<nucco> jan__ it should be able to find the wlan* interfaces...
<void^> verb3k: no need to compile, download, extract, run
<nucco> jan__ oh, sorry, perhaps it doesn't support sharing over adhoc networks...
<nucco> hmmm...
<scag> Apart from using lspci, is there a different command to view the name of the Audio Device / Soundcard, in the Terminal?
<titancompu> Can someone tell me how to burn a dmg file from ubuntu? It's a dvd image and only my linux box has a burner in it
<stefg> aply -l
<stefg> aplay -l
<ome> when i reboot my mouse turns into an X and a gui loads to configure xorg. Now when i try to enable restricted video driver, it says i need install a linux restricted driver thats already installed. I can no longer set my monitor for its optimal resolution and anything thats 3d wont work now. Anyone experienced this?
<jan__> I tried to reduce my goals. I simply want to be able to ping the what-will-become-router and the inner computer. But I can't even get that to work. :/
<nucco> jan__ http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sharing+internet+connection+on+debian&btnG=Google+Search   translate to ubuntu as necessary
<vsayikiran> void^: this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39887/
<nucco> jan__ make sure the wlan1 card is in Ad-hoc mode
<princess^> how can i join server undernet?
<Cocodude> Hello. I'm trying to set up Linux RAID on my system and want my root to be RAID-5. I've set up the filesystem OK, but can't boot from it. When I try to boot up (from grub), the system just seems to wait and doesn't mount the root filesystem. It's as if it can't find my RAID device (/dev/md0). Any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<nucco> use 'iwconfig' as root or via 'sudo'
<Journeyman> princess^, type /server irc.undernet.org
<princess^> ty very much
<Journeyman> if you want to stay on this server too you can open another server tab
<Gnimsh> princess^
<Gnimsh> I was about to tell her about /server -m
<CarstenF> how do i enable the arrowkeys in a shell , to scroll up down in the last commands i entered ?? - now it just shows ansi escape chars
<Journeyman> Gnimsh, /server -m is only for mirc
<vsayikiran> void^: error -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39887/
<defcons> where is $PATH defined?
<Gnimsh> ah
<Gnimsh> yes everyone, I'm here via windows atm
<Journeyman> I doubt many users on here use mirc
* Gnimsh apologizes
<Journeyman> windows != using mirc
<jan__> nucco: Hmm.. The problem is that I have already googled for that, and I have found lots of good information, but it doesn't work. That's why I've reduced my goals (temporarily) from "Internet access" to "pinging A from B, and B from A". But not even that is working. :(
<Gnimsh> I deleted my linux partition while installing XP on my laptop so I didn't have to use vista
<defcons> anyone?
<stefg> titancompu: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=905
<defcons> it's definitely not in /etc/profile
<Juancabrito> hi. Can anyone help me using ubuntu as LAMP server?
<Journeyman> Gnimsh, no one is going to say anything to you about using windows, no need for excuses
<nucco> jan__: you can use iwconfig?
<Gnimsh> Put a light on top of it
<void^> vsayikiran: that happens because of the bugs in ubuntu's azureus package
<jan__> nucco: Yes
<Gnimsh> heh
<lufis> Anyone else having trouble running moblock on gutsy?
<nucco> jan__ use iwconfig to create an adhoc network on wlan1
<Ashfire908> are the repositorys updated at a set time?
<OM1136> Juancabrito, maybe, I am using xampp here
<titancompu> stefg: tried that, the script runs, but when it does it tells me the partition is corrupt, which i know it isn't
<kitche> lufis: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy for a few more days :)
<vsayikiran> void^: so what should i do now reinstall azureus package
<Journeyman> :) mm gusty will be nice
<jan__> nucco: Yes, I have done that, and the inner network device finds the ad-hoc network.
<void^> vsayikiran: you should download the official package from azureus.sf.net, extract it somewhere in your home directory and run it from there.
<lufis> Ashfire908: i think it's set on a defined interval, see the options in system > administration > software sourced
<lufis> sources*
<nucco> jan__ wait, you have two wireless interfaces. wlan0 is connected to the internet.
<nucco> jan__ you want to share that connection via wlan1 to other computers right?
<Juancabrito> OM1136: I want to use the server for testing but I don't know how to communicate with my windows box
<stefg> titancompu: hmm... it's a quick hack, so i'm not too surprised. Maybe k3b understands .dmg ? I don't know but could imagine that
<jan__> nucco: Yes. But for now I'd just settle for "ping" to work. :)
<vsayikiran> void^: so that package wont give me any error
<Ashfire908> lufis, no, i mean the reporsitys themselvers
<nucco> jan__ ping to work between two computers on your wlan1 interface, right?
<lufis> Ashfire908: oh, i dunno
<jan__> nucco: Yes, exactly.
<vsayikiran> void^: i have opened soource forge .net website
<jan__> nucco: I have set them up to use static addresses.
<nucco> jan__ good. use iwconfig to create an ad-hoc network on wlan1, then check if another computer can see, and connect to that ad-hoc network.
<jan__> nucco: Physically, they find each other.
<nucco> jan__ are you talking about two computers, or two interfaces on the same computer?
<nucco> jan__: ignore wlan0 for now, just make an ad-hoc network on wlan1
<opt> vsayikiran: what is your problem?
<jan__> nucco: Two "computers" (This system is an Ubuntu system, and the other is a Pocket PC).
<OM1136> Juancabrito, check your tabs for a private chat with me
<jan__> nucco: That's the plan. :)
<jan__> nucco: The Pocket PC does find the ad-hoc network.
<nucco> jan__ have you created an adhoc network on wlan1, and verified that the pocketpc can see and connect to it?
<titancompu> stefg: I was hoping so too, but K3b and gnomebaker kick it out
<jan__> nucco: So they are "connected" in the physical sense.
<vsayikiran> opt: i want to download azureus setup file , there are some .jar files how to download them
<nucco> jan__ good. run iwconfig without arguments and show me the output.
<Juancabrito> OM1136: I'm writing you in private but you don't answer
<nucco> jan__ use a pastbin :)
<void^> vsayikiran: it certainly won't give you that error. don't bother with the jar file, download the full package.
<jan__> ucco: Do you know of a good pastebin? :)
<nucco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<opt> vsayikiran which jar file do you want to download? why can't you download it with a browser?
<jan__> nucco: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39890/
<vsayikiran> opt: no problem with download i want to know how to install a .jar file
<jan__> nucco: The PocketPC finds the "Snork" "network".
<Juancabrito> hi. Can anyone help me using ubuntu as LAMP server?
<jan__> nucco: So, they are "connected" on some level.
<nucco> is the pocket pc connected to the ap with mac: 1E:B6:56:F0:8B:05
<nucco> ?
<OM1136> Juancabrito, I am trying to open a dialogue with you
<OM1136> Juancabrito, you are not responding
<jan__> nucco: Hm? You mean that I should check the PocketPC, which AccessPoint is has?
<Juancabrito> OM1136: I dont' know what's wrong
<nucco> jan__ yes...
<stefg> vsayikiran: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/howto_linux.php
<kitche> !register | OM1136 register to pm
<ubotu> OM1136 register to pm: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nucco> jan__ I mean check that the accesspoint the pocket pc is connected to is the same as the one showing in iwconfig
<jason> how do i add forstwire irc chat to xchat
<opt> vsayikiran: jar file contains java software, you can run it only if the designer of the software wants you run it directly from shell, in that case the procedure is java -jar software.jar
<jan__> nucco: Yes, it's the proper AP mac on the PocketPC.
<jason> i ask on frost they said to add chat.peercommon.net
<jason> port 6667
<vsayikiran> opt: thanks
<void^> opt: doesn't work that way with this particular jar file.
<jason> but it will not connect like that
<Juancabrito> OM1136: did you see the ubotu message?
<OM1136> i did
<opt> void^: what does that jar file contain?
<nucco> jan__: hmmm, try restarting network.
<void^> opt: he wants to run azureus.
<nucco> jan__ sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<jan__> nucco: I've done that, several times. :) No change. :(
<opt> vsayikiran: if you want to run azureus, install the debian package
<jan__> nucco: So, they seem "connected" on a wifi-level, but they are not able to reach each other on an IP level.
<void^> opt: the package in ubuntu is horribly broken.
<nucco> jan__: specify a channel manually with iwconfig. then disconnect the pocket pc from the network, and reconnect it.
<nucco> jan__: I've been in that situation many times before too... don't know exactly what fixes it.
<jan__> nucco: I've already tried that, and it didn't help. :(
<vsayikiran> opt: i have installed from synaptic but when i run azureus i get runtime errors
<opt> ok and what about the jar file from sourceforge?
<opt> what does it exactly contain
<ikonia> java classes
<opt> java classes and what MANIFEST file?
<opt> does it have a Main class?
<void^> opt: it simply can't be run with the -jar parameter, since it isn't setup that way with a manifest file.
<unicode> !ut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jan__> nucco: Yes, I've seen this too before, and I have been able to get out of it, but I've never figured out how. Suddenly, it would just work. But this time I've been battling it for a whole day without results.
<gallogj> I hate azureus ktorrent is good
<luis> do you guys know if you can get google talk on ubuntu?
<soulrider> hey, what program can i use to copy a DVD ?
<ikonia> !offtopic >gallogj
<jan__> gallogj: rtorrent can be detached in a screen session, which is neat.
<gallogj> pidgin supports google-talk
<void^> opt: you need to specify the main class, and you need to have the correct swt libraries (native and java interface) in classpath. in short, the solution is to download the platform specific package and run the "azureus" script shipped with it, as i have told him to do.
<jeroen_> hello people!
<opt> vsayikiran: also it would be better if you install Sun's Java
<jeroen_> Ubuntu is finally doing what I want it to do
<luis>  do you guys know if you can get google talk on ubuntu?
<nucco> jan__ : sad... you seem to know your way around as well as I do, I don't think I have any more ideas that you probably haven't tried
<scag> When is swap used, when RAM is insufficent?
<sunup> hello people
<opt> luis, use GAIM or Pidgin
<hozano> Hi folks. How can I remove a specified HAL data? The automount do not get mount my USB drive.
<gallogj> I was pleasantly surprised with 7.04 on my Thinkpad, cant wait for 7.10
<brobostigon> some of us cant use suns java, if we have powerpc/
<vsayikiran> opt: i installed sunjava from snyaptic
<luis> I know, but I like the little alerts it gives me when I get an email
<luis> google talk does that
<jeroen_> now I am looking into getting the Xbox Elite Migration cable to work
<jan__> nucco: Well, thanks for trying, none the less. I'll keep trying. :) See'ya!
<nucco> scag: the kernel normally tries to make sure you won't get an 'OOM' condition if you launch a new program
<nucco> jan__ good luck
<LjL> BobSapp, but just doing  apt-cache show <package>  will list its dependencies
<scag> nucco: OOM?
<Juancabrito> OM1136: are you there yet?
<nucco> scag: Out Of Memory
<nucco> :)
<UltraNav> *** openvpn *** Anyone here who successfully set up a server on Ubuntu ? I have a problem getting packets from tun0 forwarded to somewhere else. ping from server to client works on the network level (icmp-request is sent and icmp-reply comes back) but ping doesn't see the icmp-reply --- any ideas ???
<Juancabrito>  hi. Can anyone help me using ubuntu as LAMP server?
<scag> nucco: Okay... So when does the swap partition come into use?
<stefg> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<scag> nucco: My swap is always 0.00
<nucco> juancabrito: you mean you want to install php, mysql, apache etc???
<rpj8> Hey guys, any reason as to why my sound sounds like ass?
<nucco> scag: how much RAM have you?
<opt> !tell lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell lamp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scag> nucco: 2GB
<opt> !lamp to Juancabrito
<nucco> scag: nice :) . swap will be used as your memory use starts approaching 2G.
<opt> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Juancabrito> nucco: yes, but to use this server to test development made in windows
<stefg> opt: the bot uses bash syntax :-)
<nucco> scag: how much RAM is free right now?
<gallogj> xampp is what I use when I want to do WAMPP they have linux support too, might make it easier getting all the components working together
<opt> how to tell the bot to tell something to a particular person only
<stefg> opt: including i/o redirect
<nucco> Juancabrito: it doesn't matter what you want to use it for: install 'apache2'
<rpj8> Hey guys, any reason as to why my sound sounds like ass?
<scag> nucco: Like about 1.8GB is free
<opt> !tell > Juancabrito
<nucco> scag: that means swap isn't needed
<opt> !lamp > Juancabrito
<opt> !lamp > opt
<nucco> scag: it's a good thing if swap isn't used, your system will be faster
<stefg> !msgthebot | opt
<ubotu> opt: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<stefg> !msgthebot  > opt
<Juancabrito> nucco: I have Apache, php and mysql installed, but I don't know how to communicate from my windows box
<princess^> how can i see the nicks next to the main?
<jeroen_> not an awful lot of docs available on the xbox migration cable
<scag> nucco: Yeah, it is fast:), but say about at 1GB usage, will swap be in use? I haven't yet installed any apps that eats up RAM. I'm waiting for Gutsy so I can do a fresh install.
<nucco> juancabrito: what do you mean by communicate? you mean to view pages on your windows box from linux?
<snarkyFish> Can someone tell a noob how to create a launcher that opens a terminal, issues a command, and keeps the thing open?  I've tried the obvious things I think...
<Juancabrito> nucco: yes
<nucco> scag: not necessarily. maybe aroud 1.5Gb
<Juancabrito> nucco: test the pages
<nucco> juancabrito: you don't need LAMP then. just open firefox
<scag> Ah okay
<rpj8> Guys, my sound is terrible. I think, for one, it's only mono, and for two, it's scratchy sounding
<Ashfire908> how do i add a ssh key to the authorized keys file?
<foug> will 7.10 be more secure than 7.04?
<stefg> !intelhda  | rpj8
<ubotu> rpj8: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nucco> juancabrito: or epiphany, and type the url of the site: e.g http://192.168.0.22/mysite
<opt> what is not so secure in 7.10?
<usser> snarkyFish: i can tell u how to do it in kde
<opt> 7.04*
<LjL> snarkyFish: "xterm top", for instance.
<nucco> juancabrito: assuming the ip address of your windows machine is 192.168.0.22 and the site is located in the folder 'mysite'
<opt> foug: what is not so secure in Ubuntu 7.04?
<snarkyFish> usser: gnome, i'm afraid.
<snarkyFish> LjL: More context?  what is xterm top?
<foug> opt, well nothing but i saw there were some viruses made for ubuntu, will 7.10 protect you better?
<usser> foug: linux security model is based on unixes and is more than 40 years old i dont think they gonna introduce some new security features
<usser> foug: well apart from appArmor
<opt> foug: what viruses?
<Journeyman> viruses made for ubuntu? url please?
<usser> foug: viruses?
<usser> link
<LjL> snoogie: xterm is a terminal emulator, like gnome-terminal (except i don't have gnome-terminal so i can't try that one). top is just a command that lists all processes - just an example command.
<Journeyman> I want the documentation for this
<foug> opt, usser i dunno i saw it on some chart
<opt> foug: post the link.
<Journeyman> ROFL
<opt> foug: what chart?
<foug> opt, aw crap hold on
<usser> this is gonna make slashdot
<Journeyman> probably some chart of linux viruses that are old and obsolete
<Juancabrito> nucco: no, my linux machine has Apache, php, mysql, but I don't know how to upload from my windows machine
<snoogie> LjL, what ?
<foug> opt, http://blogs.csoonline.com/windows_vista_6_month_vulnerability_report it was something similar to this
<LjL> snoogie: sorry, that was for snarkyFish. snarkyFish, see above
<snarkyFish> snoogie: LjL was talking to me.  ; )
<nucco> juancabrito: you want to put the site on your linux box and run it from there?
<mnuaimat> hi guys, i have messed with my /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab, is there anyway i can make ubuntu re-generate them automatically ?
<snoogie> oh sorry my xchat pop up because you wrote my nick :D
<Juancabrito> nucco: yes, run it there and see the pages on my windows machine
<snoogie> latex :)
<snoogie> later
<snoogie> :D
<snarkyFish> LjL:  yeah, just want to issue a ruby command (starts the server) in the term, and have it stay open.. but i want that from a launcher.. it opens, runs, and closes.  : (
<opt> foug: I can't find any viruses for Ubuntu in the chart you have provided.
<nucco> Juancabrito: what language did you code in? php?
<mnuaimat> hi guys, i have messed with my /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab, is there anyway i can make ubuntu re-generate them automatically ?
<opt> foug: In fact the word "virus" is not present in the main article at all.
<Juancabrito> nucco: yes
<nucco> mnuaimat: check if there's an old backup there
<usser> foug: oh that is holes in the system, not viruses, in linux theres more of them cause the system is open source and code is analyzed by everybody linuxes also has the fastest patch releases
<mnuaimat> nucco: i didnt make a backup
<nucco> Juancabrito, give me the path to your home directory, I'll pastbin some commands for you.
<flamekebab_> I'm trying to figure out what I should do to scan through a folder containing hundreds of sub folders and set the permissions to be readable and writeable by all
<nucco> mnuaimat: what editor did you use to "mess them up"?
<gallogj> I saw an exploit from version 5.10 but didn't see anything on later versions
<foug> usser, ahh ok. I'm using Debian Etch atm and it's a big hassle/pain in the ass, can't wait for 7.10
<mnuaimat> nucco: vim
<usser> foug: windows on the other hand no one can do that so there's less vulnerabilities discovered thats it
<nucco> mnuaimat... do "ls /etc/fstab*" in a terminal
<nucco> tell me what you see
<Juancabrito> nucco: I'm sorry, what home directory? :(
<opt> foug: If you find Debian Etch as pain in the ass why don't you use Ubuntu 7.04?
<mnuaimat> nucco: you mean looking for .swp files ?
<nucco> Juancarlos: copy the files on a flash drive or something, copy the files onto your ubuntu machine first.
<soukka> Hi, can someone help me, i get no screens found now because i upgraded feisty->gutsy
<mnuaimat> nucco: ok , i got your idea, thank you man
<usser> soukka: what video card do u have?
<LGM> when i run apt-get update i receave the folloing error "W: GPG error: http://volatile.debian.org etch/volatile Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EC61E0B0BBE55AB3
<LGM> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"  inay idea on fixing this  ?
<LacusOdii> Hi all.
<stefg> !gutsy | soukka , gutsy is currently broken
<ubotu> soukka , gutsy is currently broken: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<nucco> mnuaimat: check if there are other copies of /etc/fstab around with extra characters at the end
<foug> opt, well i wanted to get away from some of the stuff ubuntu installed i didn't want, and maybe learn more about linux. But so far i havn't learned anything, it's just more compiling than Ubuntu and more complicated ways of doing things. I've failed twice trying to set up direct rendering
<soukka> usser: i tried nvidia and radeon
<mnuaimat> nucco: ok, i will , thank you so much :)
<soukka> stefg: my friend uses a working gutsy :s
<IhateCLI> Hi all, I need to add a chart in OOo writer, can you tell me how or point me to the right channel please?
<tech0007> i have asus p4v8x-mx board, should i be using via or vesa xserver?\
<nucco> mnuaimat: welcome :)
<usser> soukka: do sudo dpkg --purge linux-restricted-modules
<stefg> soukka: but not with the latest updates and restricted drivers
<soukka> usser: thanks, ill try
<usser> soukka: and then sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<nucco> ihateCLI: use insert menu...
<usser> soukka: after that reboot
<usser> soukka: oh one more thing
<usser> soukka: what model your nvidia card is?
<LjL> snarkyFish: just chain *two* commands, the one you want, plus one that keeps the terminal from closing. i can't think of a command that's *specifically* made for that, but a "cat" will do. so, with xterm, that would be  xterm -e "echo hello there; cat" 
<IhateCLI> nucco: Where do I put the data?
<LacusOdii> Is there a way to make windows NOT autoraise unless I click on the title bar?
<princess^> can u give me pls the server for undernet?
<soukka> usser:  its gf6800
<LacusOdii> I guess, raise would be the correct word
<snarkyFish> LjL: thanks, that works.. i'll play with it.
<vvd> is there something like the debian reference for ubuntu?
<NIklas_E> anyone know how to fix sync problem with mytharchive in ubuntu?
<usser> soukka: yea ok just try it
<nucco> IhateCLI: try creating a table with the data first
<stefg> vvd: basically the debian reference works for ubuntu in most parts.
<IhateCLI> nucco: Ok, I figured it out. Thanks!
<vvd> stefg: its kinda outdated though
<vvd> stefg: no hal and all this new shit
<tech0007>  i have asus p4v8x-mx board, should i be using via or vesa xserver?
<stefg> vvd: wiki
<nucco> Juancabrito: what's up?
<LacusOdii> dont know where config file for the WM is.
<vvd> stefg: k
<nucco> tech0007: probably vesa...
<krzysiek> siema
<krzysiek> jest ktos z polski??
<flamekebab_> I'm trying to figure out what I should do to scan through a folder containing hundreds of sub folders and set the permissions to be readable and writeable by all
<LjL> !pl | krzysiek
<ubotu> krzysiek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nucco> flamekebab chmod -ARE 777 folder-name
<hozano> Hi folks. How can I remove a specified HAL information? The automount do not get mount my USB drive.
<nucco> flamekebab --sorry...textreplacement messed that up
<unforcer> Hey, I have friend and his got a problem with tg3 module and Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02), running hp 6715s @  gutsy x86_64? anybody with the same problem?
<scag> Where is the laptop's battery information stored? in /proc?
<krzysiek> ubuntu-pl
<nucco> flamekebab: try this: chmod -R 777 folder-name
<princess^> how can i join in undernet?
<LjL> princess^: /server servername
<LacusOdii> Just installed 7.04 on my macbook pro, its like a breath of fresh air. UI is so much faster.
<rpj8> How do I check which motherboard I'm specifically using?
<nucco> is it just me, or does princess* sound like a bot? :)
<tech0007> nucco...that's what i'm afraid of...thanks
<nucco> rpj8: check the packaging :)
<princess^> and what servername should i put how can i write it
<rpj8> nucco: Or, how do I check from the cli.
<acollins> does anyone know the name of the podcast/youtube app based on mozilla? "Revolution TV" or something like that?
<nucco> tech0007: it's still quite usable with vesa though.
<Kr0ntab> rpj8, yeah you'lll probably have to look at the motherboard to see if it has any labling.  but if yer just trying to get something working in linux, "lspci" will list a number of helpful items regarding chipsets and devices on the pci bus.
<princess^> LjL: how i write the server about undernet?
<nucco> rpj8: you can't actually "identify" the motherboard though.
<Ashfire908> how do i restart gnome-panel
<LjL> princess^: how do i know? look it up on google. this is an Ubuntu support channel.
<hozano> How do I remove the data used in automount actions?
<princess^> ty
<Dialntone> democracyplayer is really cool
<dryrot> how do I remap my middle mouse button to my left mouse button (my laptop's left mouse button is broken)
<nucco> hozano: gnome-panel (in a terminal)
<Dialntone> but it crashes all the time
<surface> Dialntone u mean miro?
<surface> Dialntone, exactly
<Dialntone> no
<nickname632> Hello all, Is it posible to install Ubuntu from a USB flash drive?
<nickname632> or usb pen drive
<surface> Dialntone, they turn into miro already
<Dialntone> it crashes linux is the cause of its crashing bad coding
<surface> http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/03/12/democracy-player-becomes-miro/
<nucco> Dialntone, surface is right. democracyplayer is now called miro
<nickname632> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<txoof> does anyone know of a macro application that can be set to do things like click on certain dialog boxes, or applications from inside X?
<Dialntone> hehe okay
<nickname632> !install-usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install-usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !install > nickname632    (nickname632, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !msgthebot > nickname632    (nickname632, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tech0007> nucco....but no 3d accel...it sucks
<Dialntone> i thought you were talking about something else
<surface> Dialntone, because backend is java and python
<Kr0ntab> Dialntone, democracyplayer recently has been renamed to Miro... as the name has negative connotations in many countries and demographics.
<Dialntone> :O
<Dialntone> i must get the cooler version of it
<nucco> tech0007: I'm using an old nvidia riva TNT 8mb for that same reason :)
<acollins> ah yes, democracyplayer that was it! lucky :-)
<LacusOdii> theres an extension for Firefox that lets you play youtube videos in a player too
<LacusOdii> have not tried it yet however
<hozano> nucco: are you sure? gnome-panel is the top panel with application shortcuts?
<surface> it looks cool
<nucco> hozano: yes, and it doesn't hurt to try that either.
<surface> i heard they use firefox-dev to build miro
<Dialntone> :( i can't find it
<surface> use either xine or gstream but not mplayer to play the videos
<LacusOdii> What is t?e Ubuntu window manager and how do I change the settings manually.
<nucco> hozano: gnome-panel is both the top panel and the bottom panel. if they disappeared or crashed, run it.
<jroes> anyone know why I can't boot from a usb stick that I've used syslinux on?
<nucco> LacusOdii: what kind of settings?
<ubuntu> i need someone that has used dban before and is familure with it
<jroes> I tried putting grub on it and it worked fine
<Dialntone> i can't find micro aka democracy player
<riaal> I need a SATA Controller (PCI) card for my filserver, what shall I buy? Is there anyone that will work out of the box?
<brobostigon> miro
<LacusOdii> I am using focus-follows-mouse and I want it to not raise windows unless I click on the title bar
<surface> miro
<surface> www.getmiro.com
<surface> i prefer download helper plugin for firefox
<ubuntu> i need someone that has used dban before and is familure with it
<nucco> LacusOdii: System > Preferences > Windows
<nucco> ubuntu: you mean debian?
<LacusOdii> it is not an option on the menu, but I bet the config file lets me do it
<ubuntu> nucco:  no i mean dban
<txoof> I'm starting a VNC session and I would like gnome to be the default environment.  What do I need to add to the ~/.vnc/xstartup script to enable gnome?
<nucco> ubuntu: he he. never heard of it. good luck.
<Jarvid> weee
<ubuntu> nucco:  google it
<ubuntu> i need someone that has used dban before and is familure with it
<surface> txcoof : gnome-session if i am not mistaken
<nucco> ubuntu: even if I do, I can't help you...
<osmosis> how do I update my locale?  perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<hozano> nucco: where (in gnome-panel) can i retrieve the automount informations ?
<nucco> hozano: automount??? I don't quite understand that...
<nucco> hozano: usually, system monitor has information about mounted filesystems.
<Jarvid> I have an HP photosmart C3140 all in one printer and I want to install
<aguitel> how install plugin java?
<Jarvid> plz halp
<Jarvid> dpkg teh java
<ubuntu> aguitel:  go to add/remove and search java
<nucco> Jarvid: which version of ubuntu?
<ubuntu> i need someone that has used dban before and is familure with it
<Jarvid> 7.04
<Jarvid> feisty
<aguitel> thanks ubuntu
<nucco> Jarvid: plug the printer and hope that there are drivers available
<hozano> nucco: I am interested in retrive the device informations used by automount.
<Jarvid> lolk
<surface> hozano, automount usb fresh drive? should be done by gnome-volume-manager
<ernz> Without referring me to another channel, would someone please be able to help me with a small phpMyAdmin issue I am having?
<Jarvid> beryl is awesome
<surface> har
<Jarvid> peace out
<p0seidon> could anybody please help me? i tried many times to install ubuntu with desktop- and alternative-cd. every time the program freezed at the installation of software at 6%. please help me!
<txoof> surface: hmm, no dice.  The xterm starts as does a few other things that are in xstarup, but I don't get a gnome environment.  Any other ideas?
<nucco> hozano: open system monitor, and see 'file systems' tab
<LacusOdii> I was using beryl for while but had too many problems
<dryrot> how do I remap my middle mouse button to my left mouse button (my laptop's left mouse button is broken)
<nucco> ernz: we can try.... but we have to hear the question first :)
<surface> hozano, device info? try lshw
<surface> txoof, gnome-session & ?
<hozano> nucco: my ubuntu do not get mount a specific usb fresh drive. I change the mount_point accidentaly...
<ubuntu> p0seidon:  reburn it u might have a bad burn
<nucco> hozano: /etc/fstab
<IhateCLI> nucco: Hello again, is there anything I can do if I don't like the colors OOo gives me?
<txoof> surface: yeah, I have /usr/bin/gnome-session & but the process doesn't start.  Any idea where it logs to?
<ubuntu> i need someone that has used dban before and is familure with it
<txoof> I'm using vnc4server by the way.
<nucco> hozano: that's where information about filesystems that will be mounted on boot is kept. edit with care.
<ernz> nucco: lol - Cheers, I changed my root password to something more secure and now I get the error page "#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) " whenever I try to access the phpMyAdmin tool. Is there a way of changing the login it uses?
<hozano> nucco: fstab do not contains usb informations...
<IhateCLI> nucco: Oh, there is.
<IhateCLI> nucco: Sorry to bother you.
<hozano> nucco: usb drives are mounted by automount using HAL
<bayar> hello
<kitche> ernz: well it's not using the root passowrd as it states
<surface> txoof some vnc server uses xstartup at /etc/
<nucco> IhateCLI: right-click the chart
<bayar> how should a do to install glib
<dryrot> ernz: i think your system root password and your mysql root password are two different things
<rpj8> alright, other question, How do I switch from mono to stereo? Apparently I'm only getting mono sound from my card right now
<nucco> ernz: are you referring to your mysql root password?
<ernz> kitche: Hrmmm, I'm a little of a noobie here. What do you reckon might fix that?
<ernz> nucco: yes.
<txoof> surface: the vnc server is definitely reading the local version.  Other things that I add in there start just fine.  I can add twm to it and it starts OK.  I just don't have a clue how to start gnome.
<kitche> ernz: telling it to use password :)
<nucco> hozano: if a usb drive is giving you problems, you can create an fstab entry for usb drives in general.
<danich> trying to copy files to a partition on a separate drive. when attempt this it fails. getting properties on the drive, then permissions, tells me I am not the owner. how do i take ownership of this drive/partitions?
<ernz> kitche: Tell the phpMyAdmin tool to use the password? How?
<nucco> ernz: you have to read the mysql manuals, for information on how to reset the root password.
<ernz> kitche: Is there a config file I can mod or something?
<Flare183> How do i configure Kontact to read and write my hotmail
<Gin> wwhat video format should I rip to from a dvd to get the highest quality possible? because I want a single file video
<surface> txoof, u need to check to make sure it uses the correct xstartup
<surface> autofs? didn't try that before
<kitche> ernz: no clue but it should have asked you to login with username and password if it's setup correctly
<surface> my usb drive usually auto mount  by gnome-volume-manager
<ernz> nucco: I know what the password is. I just want phpMyAdmin to start USING that password. I'm stupid, I know.
<princess^> g
<foug> is there a program to make music in Ubuntu? Similar to guitar pro (not frooty loops)
<danich> how to take ownership of a volume so I can use it please?
<nucco> ernz: you don't need to tell phpmyadmin anything. if you changed your root password, all you have to do is type it next time you login to phpmyadmin
<txoof> surface: I am positive that it is using the correct xstartup.  If I add the twm line twm starts, if I comment it out, twm does not start.  I can add an xterm line and xterm starts, etc.
<rpj8> alright, other question, How do I switch from mono to stereo? Apparently I'm only getting mono sound from my card right now
<ernz> nucco: You would have thought so, but I don't get prompted for any password or login or anything. Just an error message straight away.
<rpj8> definitely
<hozano> nucco: ok. I will try it. But using usb informations in fstab, it will work with "auto mount"
<surface> txoof, maybe exec gnome-session &
<danich> does anyone even see me typing?
<kitche> danich: yes
<danich> how do i take ownership of a partition? I can look at it, but can't use it. property:permissions just says I'm not the owner
<surface> danich, what do u mean ownership?
<ernz> nucco: I even tried deleting the /var/www/phpMyAdmin/ directory and reinstalling a fresh version. Same error. :S
<surface> danich, sudo
<danich> try to copy files to this partition. fails. get properties on it, says I can't change them as I am not the owner
<danich> okay... sudo what?
<jrib> danich: what filesystem?
<surface> danich, sudo cp
<pthomas> Hi, I am wondering how can I make a backup of drive that is shared on a windows network and connected directly to a windows pc, and put the backup on this linux pc, the drive is accessed via the windows network through linux.
<danich> ntfs
<jrib> !ntfs > danich (read the private message from ubotu)
<karamazov> hi who look the files (ex: .files) ?
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > danich (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> karamazov: huh?
<surface> hi mypapit
<mypapit> hi surface
<Dialntone> whats a great program that for linux thats' sort of like cpanel
<Billy> I have installed k9copy, but I do not rember how to get it to back up my dvds to xvid avi files, so I can copy them to my mvid box
<Dialntone> a server manager' where u can install programs from fansatico
<karamazov> this is complicated
<Dialntone> is there' a free alternative to cpanel
<nucco> ernz: wht does the error message say?
<ernz> nucco: "#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<Billy> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<codeshah> Hey guys, I'm using tilda... but I can't scroll up on it ... any ideas?
<nucco> ernz: can you connect with mysql CLI client?
<jonnyrboy> hey has anyone had trouble with entering static IPs?
<ernz> nucco: Yep
<web_knows> anyone around already using gusty gibbon (7.10) ?
<jonnyrboy> yeah, beta
<nucco> ernz: it should be a permission issue, not an issue with phpmyadmin. you need to edit mysql.conf (or so. can't remember) to allow login with passwords... you understand?
<karamazov> I have not java and i'm like install his
<web_knows> jonnyrboy, for how long now? and .. how is it going so far?
<jonnyrboy> i've had the beta installed for a few days, not too shabby
<ernz> nucco: I see sorta, but if MySQL is running, and I can login to it using other apps, isn't it a phpmyadmin issue?
<nucco> ernz: try installing mysql-admin (from synaptic) see if that works.
<ubuntujay123> hi al lhow is it going
<jonnyrboy> i like the search entry
<ernz> nucco: I got that installed and it works perfectly.
<ernz> nucco: just phpmyadmin whinging about that password. And it doesn't even hint how to login with a password.
<nucco> ernz: check privileges. I'm almost sure it has something to do with sockets...
<jrib> !fr | karamazov
<ubotu> karamazov: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<karamazov> how to show the hidden files? (.files)
<wackamole> codeshah: rightclick tilde console>prefs>scrolling make sure scrollbar is enabled & the scrollback value is set high enough
<jonnyrboy> since version 6, i've been having problems setting up a static ip on ubuntu.  I have to play with the settings for a while before ubuntu picks up the network.  any ideas what it could be?
<web_knows> jonnyrboy, yeah, it's cool. used to use with gentoo and tried to use it with 7.04. no success. nice to hear that it's coming default on 7.10
<jrib> karamazov: ctrl-h
<nucco> ernz: you got a second machine you could try from? use a web interface, and mysqladm on it, connect to the server in question over a network
<codeshah> wackamole, i did that . but the scrollbar on the right just stays fixed . I increased it to 100000 even
<jonnyrboy> yeah, i'm pretty excited about this version...whoo hoo
<MilkToastHoney> Howdy all! First time I joined #ubuntu, gee, it's 1187 users online! I really surprised.
<Lorvija> Hey... if i need a server that will run AMP(to run some pretty critical scripts) and it would also be used to browse company intranet would the best choice be ubuntu server + gnome or plain ubuntu and install AMP manually? or does ubuntu server edition have gnome installed by default?
<web_knows> jonnyrboy, also, did you upgrade it from 7.04?
<web_knows> or had it installed from scracth?
<karamazov> jrib thanks ;)
<jonnyrboy> no, i downloaded the alternative iso
<IndyGunFreak> MilkToastHoney: thats pretty average..... i've saw it get close to 1400 before
<ernz> nucco: Not an option here I'm afraid :(
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I just got a MioC210 GPS ... :s  I cannot connect to it with ubuntu feisty ... any ideas ?
<MilkToastHoney> Awesome!!
<bayar> i try to install glib-2.14.1.tar.gz
<Pici> Lorvija: It really doesnt matter, they both will end up with the same packages. And no, server has no Xserver installed.
<MilkToastHoney> 1400!
<web_knows> err, scratch
<j01101111sh> Can someone here help me with a shell scripting problem?
<dryrot> how do I remap my middle mouse button to my left mouse button (my laptop's left mouse button is broken)
<Lorvija> Pici okay. How about the updating thing... should it be updated daily/weekly or even more rarely?
<karamazov> sorry, I am French and I do not arrive has to go on the French server
<Lorvija> (whats sufficient basically..)
<jonnyrboy> since version 6, i've been having problems setting up a static ip on ubuntu.  I have to play with the settings for a while before ubuntu picks up the network.  any ideas what it could be?
<aurelie> bonjour
<Pici> Lorvija: That really depends on if you think your critical scripts would be broken by an update.  I'd go with once a day usually thougj.
<aurelie> j'ai un disque dur avec linux et un autre (bootable) avec windows XP
<karamazov> 
<karamazov> but that went, thank you
<jrib> !fr | aurelie
<karamazov> aurelie, cest anglais ici ;)
<aurelie> scuse me
<ubotu> aurelie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AutoMatriX> aurelie: try /join ubuntu-fr
<karamazov> aurelie si tu as un probleme je peux t'aider pour certaine chose
<Lorvija> Pici okay. can i set ubuntu update automatically like daily and if restart is required it would do that also automatically?
<Pici> Lorvija: No. Restarts are manual.
<karamazov> aurelie tu es la?
<Lorvija> Pici okay... as this server should basically "just work" tm without any user response needed..
<Pici> Lorvija: Indeed it should.
<aurelie> karamazov, je suis sur -fr
<karamazov> comment tu as fait?
<j01101111sh> can someone help me with a shell scripting thing?
<aurelie> karamazov, pour ?
<kitche> j01101111sh: what shell scripting thing since that's above the level that most here can do
<Lorvija> Pici well i mean that it wouldn't have any admin who'd look over it so that's why trying to figure out if those restarts for example could be manual or if it really requires someone to manually do something... locally or over internet...
<nucco> ernz: it's gotta be a mysql issue. disable the mysql password, and use phpmyadmin to set it.
<jrib> !ask | j01101111sh
<ubotu> j01101111sh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<karamazov> aurelie, pour entrer sur le chat francais
<Flare183> How do i configure Kontact to read and write my to and from my windows live mail?
<aurelie> karamazov, t'es un n00b toi ? ^^ tu fais /join #ubuntu-fr
<kasper> does anyone know how to start xorg/gdm before other minor process start (to speed up boot)?
<nucco> jrib, you probably have no idea how annoying it is to have someone make a "bot" give you adivse.
<nucco> advise*
<ernz> nucco: AHAH! Nice one! No more error message. OK. So now, how can I set the password with phpMyAdmin?
<jrib> nucco: ?
<nucco> ernz: yes.
<ernz> nucco: Where would I perform this witchcraftery?
<anahata> hi
<nucco> jrib: I said its better to tell the person yourself to ask the question, rather than make the robot tell them.
<nucco> jrib: I'm speaking from experience.
<nucco> ernz: a sec, lemme check my own phpmyadmin install
<anahata> i'm having trouble figuring out how to check the md5 sum of a xubuntu .iso i just downloaded
<dryrot> at least we don't argue about karma in here like in #perl
<ernz> nucco: Awesome! Thanks
<anahata> i don't understand the instructions on the help files the xubuntu room just gave me, if i did i wouldn't be here in the first place :/
<Lorvija> btw whats this - and + thing in front of replies? (:
<nucco> ernz: welcome. it's in privileges btw.
<mrspinx> hi everyone
<Ashfire908> is there a way to find a computer on a network for using in logging into it? (like using user@computer1 instead of user@192.168.1.1)
<nucco> ernz: after logging in, just look at the default page, and look for a link named "privileges"
<basix> i've booted off ubuntu 6.06LTS live. now i want to mount an nfs export. but i guess the portmap daemon doesn't exist on live? what do i do? i just need to mount the export and copy some files off the client machine.
<ernz> nucco: I see that. Why are there 3 roots? :\
<nucco> ernz: corresponding to *how* you log in.
<mrspinx> how can i see what pocesses are using /dev/video ? (i thought it was fuser... but i don't remember the prams to it)
<mrspinx> the manpage isn't the most informative either :-/
<nucco> ernz: one for CLI, one for socket etc...
<jrib> nucco: there's no reason for someone to get annoyed... that's the whole purpose of the bot.  Though I do have an alias for stuff like !ask and !enter
<ernz> nucco: 127.0.0.1, ErnzPC, localhost. I edit all?
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I just got a MioC210 GPS ... I cannot connect to it with ubuntu feisty ... device seems to be locked
<nucco> jrib: people who do that sort of thing are usually newbies, they don't know anybetter yet. that's why they get angry...
<nucco> jrib: "like I did with ernz, when he came with his phpmyadmin problem"
<kitche> nucco: you have no idea how annoying it is to say the same things over and over like a bot anyways :)
<zsz> mrspinx, lsof | grep /dev/video
<nucco> ernz: yes,
<Ashfire908> can i find a system by hostname?
<nucco> ernz: make the permissions apply to them all...
<ernz> nucco: I swear dude - I could have your babies.
<nucco> ernz: you may also see that, phpmyadmin would have worked if you accessed it via one or the other of those three names.
<mrspinx> zsz, no need for the pipe, or grep - but thanks -- that was wat i was looking for :)
<jrib> nucco: the bot informs, it doesn't reprimand but we are getting offtopic
<nucco> ernz: that's if you were a girl right? :)
<nucco> jrib: yea... history already. thanks for not getting annoyed yourself.
<ernz> nucco: I have had so much CR*P from smart arses in other rooms who keep shoving manuals in my face telling me to get to the right room and "RTFM". You have made a geek very happy this evening my friend.
<ernz> nucco: I am not a girl, no.........But I will still gladly endure the pain of childbirth in return for your help.
<Ashfire908> can i find a system on a network by it's hostname?
<nucco> ernz: he he, that's what I was trying to tell jrib... but we weren't understanding each other :)
<nucco> ernz: lol
<ernz> jrib has helped me on many occasion also
<nucco> ernz: meanwhile, gotta go offline now... my router was acting crazy, so I took it off, and plugged myself straight in... need to restore that old setup before someone has my head for breakfast tomorrow :)
<ernz> Ahhhhhhh - Well cheers for your help dude
<hacksystems> helpI cannot be connected to undernet and takes much.
<ernz> Meanwhile, I'm gonna go to ##php and punch someone in the face for talking smack to a noob.
<nucco> ernz: but you do understand what I was trying to say right? bye anyway, and cheers jrib.
<nucco> bye all, l8r
<LjL> hacksystems: uhm, and what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<what_if> odd request, can someone go to http://69.178.110.102/ and tell me if my webpage is working :)
<ernz> Nucco: Aye. Sorted. night
<ubuntu_> Hi all, is there a way to burn my files and preserve permissions while in LiveCD?
<nucco> what_if: not working.
<anahata> can anyone help me with this md5 stuff?
<dryrot> anahata: what commands are you typing
<anahata> it has always been hard for me and i still don't get it, and i can't use ubuntu until i figure out if my download is accurate
<LjL> anahata, if you just boot from the CD, you'll find a "Verify CD" menu option. you can use that i think.
<W_McL> what_if, not working, no connection to server
<anahata> no commands, i'm checking my file from windows
<what_if> ok, thanks :)
<dryrot> anahata: are you downloading a ISO then burning it to a cd ?
<anahata> maybe i should go to a windows room til i figure this out
<anahata> ohh
<anahata> yes
<kitche> anahata: well get the md5 gui program for windows and check the md5 with it
<LjL> anahata, which part are you stuck on? do you have md5sum installed? have you run it against the file?
<anahata> i'm downloading, and i want to burn to a cd, but i want to check the md5 first
<dryrot> anahata: are you using windows or ubuntu ?
<anahata> windows
<mdr> If an application  says it can't find  OpenSSL and i've verified openssl is installed through the synamps package manager and I've pointed it to all the directories that  OpenSSL has do i need to manually install it
<hacksystems> jajajaj not it, but I need aid.
<anahata> i think i did it right this time, the last program i had said they didn't match, but this FastSum just calculated it and it matches the one online
<mdr> i think he's on windows running the ubuntu cd from windows
<LjL> anahata: just get md5sum.exe for windows, and run "md5sum filename.iso". if the resulting md5 matches the published one... there you are.
<jrib> mdr: what application?
<dryrot> anahata: there must be a some windows program that will md5sum a file, i have no idea.  or you could just burn the iso to a blank cd and quit worrying about it
<mdr> remote desktop client for linux
<mdr> rdesktop
<jrib> !md5 > anahata (read the private message from ubotu)
<john_> c8240ce052987923a31e3a42f016b1f5
<anahata> LjL: from a command line, then?
<Ashfire908> can i find a system on a network by it's hostname? like if it's name is comp1, can i find it's ip or whatever?
<Mr_Giraffe> has anybody had any trouble getting the serialmonkey rt2x00 drivers working?
<W_McL> anahata, you don't necessary need to check the cd image, you also can check the cd fom itself, when you're starting it
<LjL> anahata: yeah. to get to a command line in windows, well, i think you can do Start / Run / "cmd".
<anahata> yeah, like i said, i don't understand the instructions on those pages
<W_McL> anahata, there's an option in the cd menu
<LjL> anahata, we'd like to know *which part* you don't understand. i can't believe you can't understand a word.
<anahata> let me try what LjL said... i was using some md5.exe from a GUI and it said they didn't match
<mdr> Anybody?
<anahata> well first, i think the VerifyISOHowto page is for linux
<ubuntu_> hi all, can I just add content of / to DVD to back it up?
<LjL> !verify | the second link is for Windows
<ubotu> the second link is for Windows: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ashfire908> mdr whihc protocal
<jrib> mdr: you installed it from the repos?
<mdr> installed what?
<osmosis> what do I apt-get for the man command ?
<mdr> GCC and OpenSSL were isntalled through Synaptic Package manager
<mdr> dont thiink rdesktop is avail through packagemanager
<SlimeyPete> osmosis: man is installed by default
<LjL> osmosis: nothing. you *have* a 'man' command.
<anahata> i am reinsalling md5.exe so i can recreate what i did
<Ashfire908> osmosis, it comes with ubuntu
<osmosis> SlimeyPete: not with debootstrap
<mdr> oh hmmm
<jussi01> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 119 kB, installed size 444 kB
<mdr> syntatkcp manager syas it is installed
<LjL> mdr, don't "think" packages are not available, *search* for packages.
<Ashfire908> mdr: what are you trying to do
<mdr> i just did ljl :P
<osmosis> i didnt use the standard installer.  how do I get man
<jussi01> !tab | mdr
<ubotu> mdr: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mdr> just have to figure out where it is
<osmosis> If I install phpmyadmin, and it pulls down php5 dependencies with it, how do I remove it all ?
<LjL> osmosis: sudo apt-get install man-db
<LjL> osmosis: sudo apt-get autoremove
<osmosis> LjL: cool
<Ashfire908> mdr: RDP, RDPv5, and VNC are avaible from the built-in Terminal Server Client.
<mdr> krdc?
<mdr> wee if thats so and it works prob #1 will be solved
<osmosis> LjL: hmm...no autoremove in dapper.
<Ashfire908> mdr: for rdesktop, use the rdesktop program/command
<LjL> osmosis: then you just can't (unless you've used aptitude to install it)
<nickrud> osmosis: then install it with aptitude , it had autoremove ealier
<titun> i want to buy a bluetooth mouse and keyboard set for my laptop, how do i know which brand is most compatible with ubuntu? is there a list?
<LjL> osmosis: you could also cat /var/log/dpkg.log to see what actually got installed, if you don't have it written down
<Ashfire908> mdr: rdesktop  is RDP
<Dr_willis> given the disasters ive had with bluetooth under windows... :) im scared to even try them under linux
<Ashfire908> mdr: use the Terminal Server Client
<mdr> yeah ashfire. sorry I did not know there was a built in TSC
<mdr> i just started using this about 30 minuets ago ;)
<Ashfire908> mdr: Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client
<mdr> havent had time to snoop around everywhere
<mdr> yeah. thanks
<titun> Dr_willis: really! do bluetooth devices give problems? i have no idea about this
<anahata> i got bad command or file name
<Dr_willis> titun,  it could of been my specific bluetooth thing under windows was totally IDIOTIC in its drivers. :)
<anahata> after typing "md5 xubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso" into a dos window
<titun> ah
<Dr_willis> titun,  Id hope any others would be better..  :)
<LjL> anahata, you certainly must "cd" to the right directory - the one where you downloaded md5sum.exe - first
<Dr_willis> titun,  lets say it pays to research I guess. :)
<LjL> anahata: are you sure it's called "md5"? i thought it was "md5sum".
<titun> ia there a list of compatible bluetooth devices for ubuntu?
<quaji> Hi all. Does anyone know of an image viewer that allows showing full screen images while ignoring the ascpect ratio? (I.E stretching height and width independently) ?
<mdr> hmm saved passwords dont seem to work
<mdr> but at least it connects
<anahata> that's what i typed: md5sum actually
<nickrud> quaji: there's an old app called qiv I think it did that
<Miguel> Hi all
<Miguel> I need to unrar a .r00 .r001 .r002 file ...
<LjL> anahata: well make sure you 'cd' to the right directory. you can probably also just drap and drop the md5sum.exe icon *into* the "DOS" window.
<what_if> could someone please try to access http://69.178.110.102/ again, think I fixed it :)
<anahata> i'm not a complete newb at computers, i just get severely stuck on simple things once in a while
<Miguel> Works what_if
<IndyGunFreak> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LjL> what_if: it works
<Miguel> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<what_if> LjL: OMG... thank you !!
<Miguel> IndyGunFreak, it can unrar .r00 .r01 .r02 .rxx files
<Miguel> *it can't
<anahata> LjL: thank you, worked like a charm, only thing is it brings up the same gui i had already tried, it's executing now
<IndyGunFreak> Miguel: i reall;y don't know, i dont mess with rar
<anahata> it said to paste in the md5 code, which i did off the md5 html page from the ubuntu site
<anahata> then said to browse to the file, which i did......
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, I just got a MioC210 GPS aka /dev/ttyUSB0 ... but I cannot connect to it with ubuntu feisty ... device seems to be locked HELP please
<DArio> salve
<eltese> How do I change my refresh rating and resolution with nvidia 8800 GTS ?
<DArio> sono un utente winzoz e come tale ho intenzione di passare a ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> AutoMatriX: my GPS dvice is one of the few reasons I have a 20gig partition for XP
<Konam> hi
<DArio> e come tutti credo di avere dei dubbi
<LjL> !it | dario
<ubotu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Konam> how do i say to the feisty livecd installer to not format the partition i set as /home
<Konam> ?
<anahata> now the screen is freezing up lol
<Miguel> How can I unrar .r00 .r01 .r02 .rxx files?
<Dialntone> i am having trouble install that micr (democracyplayer) -- and its not letting me install the tarball version, it say' import error, is there' a way i can update the package manager right away
<AutoMatriX> IndyGunFreak: tried to unlock that thing but does not work ...
<wii> wii
<AutoMatriX> IndyGunFreak: any idea wher I can find mioMap 3.2 ????
<IndyGunFreak> no
<mdr> Browsing SMB - browinsg Smb:// shows all windows computers that have file sharing enabled but double clicking on a computer does not bring up authentication dialog. Does anythign special have to be confgiured?
<Konam> can someone help me please, i'm in the midle of the instalattion
<Dialntone> no me first
<jrib> !rar > Miguel (read the private message from ubotu)
<Dialntone> im in the middle of doing nothing
<Miguel> Wow, it unrarred using terminal
<Konam> how do i say to the feisty livecd installer to not format the partition i set as /home?
<Miguel> Sorry for bothers, still learning :)
<Dialntone> where can i update the add/remove programs?
<gunjan> hi, how do i extract a substring from a command output and store it to a variable using shell commands?
<mdr> Applications -> Add and Remove?
<tsukasa_> is there a good program to deal with editing text files. large text files
<tsukasa_> like oh say
<tsukasa_> 4GB text files
<Black_Phoenix> Hey guys, is there anything I can do for bluetooth mouse support? It does not work in Ubuntu for me
<anahata> lol the md5 utility keeps crashing
<LjL> gunjan: can be done in many ways, best would depend on what exactly you're trying to achieve.
<nickrud> tsukasa_: emacs is about the only thing I use reliably on really big files (few hundred megs is the largest I've done, though)
<jrib> Konam: I would not use a separate /home in the installer and then edit my fstab afterwards
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  largest yovue done on purpose. :)
<nickrud> Dr_willis: true :)
<anahata> every time i run md5, it tries to dial out and then crashes, whether i give permission or not to dial out
<gunjan> LjL: say rwho| grep username gives me "user     system   date time".. i wannt find the system part and store it to a variable
<Dr_willis>  vi /proc/kcore  is always.. fun. :)
<Ashfire908> can i find a system on a network by it's hostname?
* nickrud wonders about trying that, but will wait till the 200mg update is done for sure
<LjL> gunjan: VARIABLE=$(rwho | awk ' { print $2 } ')
<Black_Phoenix> well? anything on bluetooth mouses?
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,   windows can do it that way because itsusing the samba machine names. :) not sure of a way to do it eaially under linux. Other then using some samba browsers
<blkdg> hi, i used edubuntu live 6.10 and when i did gcompris would crash.  i was given a fix, but the sticky note that i used has lonce since vanished.  does any one know what the command is to launch gcompris in edubuntu 6.10 ?
<mdr> Browsing SMB - browinsg Smb:// shows all windows computers that have file sharing enabled but double clicking on a computer does not bring up authentication dialog. Does anything special have to be configured to get SMB to navigagte beyond the networked computers?
<titun> come on friends please tell me is there a  list bluetooth compatible mouse/keyboard for ubuntu??
<zsz> !hardware | titun
<ubotu> titun: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Dr_willis> mdr,  you are using feisty? not gutsy?
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, i want to use rsync to copy some files (rsync uses ssh) and the one computer has a dynamic ip
<titun> zsz: thank you :)
<gunjan> LjL, thats quite close but the result comes as pcname::0
<gunjan> LjL, how do i get the ::0 part out?
<wii> how do i stop kget from downloading my files?
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  this is one reason i always set up my machines with static ip's  and edit the hosts file.
<mdr> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-bluetooth-keyboard-and-mouse-in-ubuntu.html
<anahata> LjL: i'm uninstalling the other md5 checker (FastSum) in case it's interfering, and restarting, i'll brb!
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  its possible the dhcp server will assign that machine the same ip time and time again.
<mdr> Dr_willis:  correct feisty
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, nope
<Dr_willis> mdr,  the shared directories are on windows machines?
<mdr> yes
<Black_Phoenix> Well? Anything on how to make a mouse work under ubuntu? It's working perfectly fine under Mandriva -_-
<mdr> enumerates all 3 windows computers fine
<mdr> but navigating to them times outa nd then says it cant find location
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, can i have a script or something link the hostnames with the macs?
<Dr_willis> mdr,  ya shouldent have to do much else.. You might want to install the samba package, and peraps some alternative samba browser tools. (i use the samba fuse tool mainly)
<mdr> should be bringing up authentication dialog requesting credentials
<wii> how do i stop kget from downloading my files?
<mdr> okay. thanks. i'll look at package manager
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  the issue is how to you get their hostname? You can get an Ip list of up machines with nmap easially enough.
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<Flare183> How do I make Kontact read and write to my live mail?
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, get the macs and ips, find a mac, and set the host file
<nickrud> Dr_willis: I remember you recommending some reading about samba last night, but not what it was (was focused elsewhere). Could you repeat it, please?
<mdr> nice wireless dropped
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  set it to what host? :)  what if 2 machines switched ips .
<Ashfire908> Dr_willis, macs don't change
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  the samba-doc package has 'using samba' and 2 other books.
<nickrud> thanks
<Ryandor> hullo
<Dialntone> google video> lynn tessa - join me  its' like the best song ever :D
<Dr_willis> Ashfire908,  there ya go then. go for it..  No idea how ya get a list of macs actually. :) i just use nmap to get ip's up.
<orduek> hi
<Ryandor> anyone to help the newb?  ..
<orduek> i have a problem with evolution mail
<orduek> it won't start
<riotkittie> what do you need help with, Ryandor
<riotkittie> orduek: run it from a term... is there an error message?
<orduek> how do i do it?
<Davy_Jones> what is a good and lightweight bittorrent client that actually works? no KDE apps please
<gunjan> hi, how do i extract a substring from string variable using shell?
<Dr_willis> Davy_Jones,  try the original 'bittorrent' client?
<Ryandor> I've got a HP/Compaq NC6220 with built-in bluetooth.. how ever Gutsy beta doesn't see it at all... (based on lshw at least).. any pointers to get it to see?
<riotkittie> orduek: go to the applications menu > accessories >> terminal... and when open type evolution
<orduek> heres what it says
<Dr_willis> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orduek> (evolution-2.10:6267): evolution-smime-WARNING **: initializing security library without cert databases.
<orduek> (evolution-2.10:6267): evolution-mail-WARNING **: ignored this junk plugin: not enabled or we have already loaded one
<orduek> (evolution-2.10:6267): e-utils-WARNING **: Plugin 'Bogofilter junk plugin' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'
<orduek> Setting up initial mail tree
<orduek> addressbook_migrate (0.0.0)
<orduek> (evolution-2.10:6267): e-data-server-DEBUG: Loaded default categories
<orduek> ** (evolution-2.10:6267): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s
<orduek> ** (evolution-2.10:6267): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution
<orduek> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Davy_Jones> Dr_willis: nah.. i'm sure there are far better choices
<riotkittie> ooh dont paste it :o
<gunjan> how do i extract a sub string from string variable using shell commands?
<jrib> gunjan: can you be more specific?
<nickrud> gunjan: the abs-guide in the repos has a lot of useful stuff about scripting, it will make a good reference
<Dr_willis> abs-guide is a MUSt read
<Dr_willis> :)
<riotkittie> Ryandor: ask in #ubuntu+1 ... gutsy support goes on there til it's an actual final release :P
<gunjan> jrib, variable $temp contains sl12::0, i want to get the sl12 part and store it to a variable
<Ryandor> thanks riotkittie!
<nickrud> I've been scripting for  a few years now, but not enough to remember what I need when I need it. abs is a constant read :)
<Dialntone> can someone help me  out with installing micro (democracyplayer) i have the tarcall file
<jussi01> !info micro
<ubotu> Package micro does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jussi01> !info micro gutsy
<Sniper00X> i have a Sound Blaster Live! sound card and I'm running Feisty, whenever I try using sounding i get a loud buzzing and at times it freezes the entir system and i'm forced to reboot. I tried the Gutsy Live CD with the same results .. I've removed the alsa-base and alsa-utils and reinstalled, I've even built the drivers from source but with the same results .. is there a compatiblity issue with SB Live and Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Package micro does not exist in gutsy
<nickrud> Dialntone: it's probably something you need to compile; the INSTALL file in the tarball has instructions. (I'd wait for gutsy, tho. Miro's in there)
<Dialntone> !info democracyplayer
<ubotu> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2.1-2.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 509 kB, installed size 2768 kB
<jussi01> :)
<jrib> gunjan: you can use sed, cut, or  ${temp%%:*}
<ice109> does anyone know a good spreadsheet program?
<Mr_Giraffe> does anybody here have a ralink chipset USB wireless adapter?
<ice109> like better than openoffice calc?
<Dialntone> everytime i install reinstall it, it crashes on me but it still works, just highly unstable
<nickrud> ice109: calc is pretty darn good, actually. You might like gnumeric though
<Dialntone> they have  a new version, .. so your saying its not best to install it - wait for it to be in the repoitory?
<Dialntone> !info airsnort
<ubotu> airsnort: WLAN sniffer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7e-1.1 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<orduek> riotkittie
<ice109> nickrud do you know how to reorder columns and not mess up references in equations?
<orduek> i had a problem with the IRC software - so i didn't see your answer about evolution mail
<nickrud> ice109: iirc I used cut & paste.
<Flats> How do I know if I have GTK+ installed?  I could have swore I did but I'm trying to install evolution Email and it says I don't
<gunjan> jrib, thanks a lot
<ice109> yes well that messes up my the references
<graelb> Is there something i can type to reference the current directory?
<Cocodude> Is anyone here knowledgeable with using Linux RAID on a root filesystem and has a little while to help me out with a problem I've got?
<orduek> riotkittie: can you please help me with the evolution?
<zsz> graelb, pwd
<ice109> nickrud wow not only that but extremely small numbers are zero to it
<graelb> IE, if i'm in /home/graelb, and i want to make a symbolic link, can i type ln -s pwd /home/graelb/Desktop?
<kibbl1> graelb: depends why you need to reference it
<Flats> Is GTK+ a package or is it caleld something else?
<nickrud> ice109: you sure they're 0, or simply shown as zero?
<markelhas> hi ppl need some help to config one d-link dwl-g650m in my ubuntu
<ice109> nickrud i can't divide by them
<ice109> i get div/0 error
<nickrud> ice109: that's proof positive, I'd say :)
<zsz> graelb, that would be ln -s `pwd` /home/graelb/Desktop (with the ticks)
<ice109> yup
<ice109> how do i fix that?
<ice109> that's ridiculous
<graelb> But that's how it works huh? Awesome. Thank you =)
<nickrud> ice109: not sure, never used it for anything that precise. Just dollars & such
<markelhas> hi ppl need some help to config one d-link dwl-g650m in my ubuntu. i've already install ndis
<nickrud> ice109: try gnumeric
<markelhas> ndiswrapper
<ice109> its the same thing
<kibbl1> hmmm
<markelhas> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ffm> Can someone help me? Whenever I switch over to a console (Via CTRL ALT F(1-8)) then I get all of these "sdb assuming driver cache: write through"
<graelb> Yeah, that didn't work
<graelb> it created a ln to nowhere named pwd
<graelb> lol
<orduek> hi
<jhnthn> graelb: try a . instead of `pwd`
<Sniper00X> i have a Sound Blaster Live! sound card and I'm running Feisty, whenever I try using sounding i get a loud buzzing and at times it freezes the entir system and i'm forced to reboot. I tried the Gutsy Live CD with the same results .. I've removed the alsa-base and alsa-utils and reinstalled, I've even built the drivers from source but with the same results .. is there a compatiblity issue with SB Live and Ubuntu?
* graelb nods
<orduek> can anyone tell me why i can't open the evolution mail?
<nickrud> Flats: that's probably libgtk2.0-0   ( or maybe libgtk2.0-dev if it's for compiling)
<Flats> why thank you Nickrud
<ice109> nickrud nm me i was passing the function a word
<orduek> can anyone please help me?
<riotkittie> orduek: i have no idea, sorry.
<anahata> hi again
<orduek> OK thanks riotkittie
<anahata> LjL: it worked this time :) i have no idea why it didn't work the first time, but now the md5's match
<graelb> hmm, no... hehe it makes a symbolic link to the current directory wherever the link is created
<graelb> which is kind of cool, but not useful to me for the purpose intended
<orduek> anyone else can help me with evolution mail? it won't start
<anahata> so apparently i do know how to use md5, i don't know how to do that pg thing on the linux page but i can learn that later i guess
<Hilikus> hey guys, im trying to set digest authetication on my apache server, thing is i want to protect only some directories, one of them is the root directory, but i understand digest auth will protect everything under a specified dir, and it being the root it will protect everything. how do i get around that?
<Tomcat_> Hilikus: Create protection for each directory you need to protect.
<anahata> i think it had something to do with my firewall botching things up, i hate my firewall
<Hilikus> Tomcat_ the problem is, one of the ones i do want to protect is the root directory
<jhnthn> graelb: What did you type exactly?
<Tomcat_> Hilikus: You want to protect root but nothing below it? o_O
<graelb> I typed "ln -s . /home/graelb/Desktop/Downloads\ from\ windows
<graelb> "
<Hilikus> Tomcat_ i want to protect root and SOME below it, but not all
<Hilikus> and i understand that if i protect root it will protect everything
<markelhas> hi ppl need some help to config one d-link dwl-g650m in my ubuntu. i've already install ndis
<Tomcat_> Hilikus: In that case, you need some more complex protection rules... there is some way to apply regular expressions to some directives... no idea how exactly though.
<ffm> I get messages like this whenever I switch over to TTY. Oct  7 14:49:04 merlin kernel: [23923.201493]  sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb]  Unit Not Ready
<Hilikus> ok,thanks
<jhnthn> graelb: change the target and the . places around
<HairyDude> am I right in thinking dmix is meant to replace esd?
<anahata> ok well thanks room, it works now, i'll see you later
<Syndicat3> Hi there
<Syndicat3> Should I bother uprading from Feisty to the Beta?
* graelb shakes head
<Syndicat3> Is the Beta good?
<graelb> that created a link in the current directory
<Tomcat_> Syndicat3: Not on a productive system.
<jsm> Please help: a.out: Segmentation fault (core dumped).   Cant't find the core-file anywhere.
<graelb> oh well, i can just type it in, i thought someone might know a trick
<Syndicat3> Sorry...what's a productive system
<Syndicat3> ?
<Pici> Syndicat3: If I were you I'd wait for the final.
<graelb> well, a trick that worked for what i wanted to do
<jhnthn> I thought you watned a link in the current dir?
<Tomcat_> Syndicat3: A system that you need to be productive. :)
<Tomcat_> Syndicat3: Where you read mail, surf the web, read news, write documents. Play games. :)
<Syndicat3> Ok.. I will...one more quick question....Where can I find a link to install the latest version of copmiz fusion.... I installed it from synaptic before, but it looks like it was older?
<Syndicat3> I need a walk through guide that's easy to understand...to install the latest version? Before I couldn'
<HairyDude> jsm: ulimit -c unlimited
<Davy_Jones> wait for the official release.. it's only like 13 days?
<Syndicat3> Yeah I'm going to wait..
<Tomcat_> Davy_Jones: 11 days
<graelb> Thanks anyway jhnthn =)
<Davy_Jones> thans
<Syndicat3> But, it'd be appreciatedif someone could post me a link to a good guide for installing the latest compiz fusion...or the best.... i don't know if a beta  version is out, or whatever..
<Syndicat3> Anyone?
<Doughy> If I install Gusty with the beta version today, will I need to reinstall after the final release comes out?
<Davy_Jones> Syndicat3: i'm sure you can get good results with google
<Davy_Jones> Syndicat3: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=compiz+fusion+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
<Pici> !final | Doughy
<ubotu> Doughy: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<jhnthn> grayscale: I thought you wanted a link in the current dir?
<jhnthn> grayscale: sorry wrong person
<eltese> Hi! How do I install compiz fusion on Feisty Fawn?
<ArmedKing> What options would i have for a Mobile device (pocket pc like) fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<Doughy> OK, so if I install Gutsy now, is there any real consequence to it?  I mean, is there a good argument to wait until the final release?
<BillyBeans> hi
<BobSapp> ArmedKing: I just downgraded from gutsy cause my geforce 6200 stopped working
<BobSapp> im currently installing envy atm
<BobSapp> But other than that problem getting hardware 3d support, gutsy was fine for my day to day OS requirements
<|Kamen|> How do I manually add a launcher to my applications menu? the launcher is on my desktop but the add/remove panel from the apps menu doesnt list it as beign installed
<Dr_willis> |Kamen|,  what launcher is this?
<Hilikus> how do i enable auth_digest in apache, i see it in mods_available but not in mods_enabled
<Doughy> Kamen, go to System->Preferences->Main Menu
<|Kamen|> dosbox
<docmur> Okay I just installed phpadmin and php5 and mysql,  I'm trying to get word press working and when I goto http://docmurserve/phpadmin/    windows tries to download a file rather then run some sort of interface I was told I should see
<docmur> any ideas
<Hilikus> ah nm, i think theyre just symlinks
<zzz> docmur: Did you try restarting apache?
<docmur> ahh just restarted apache and windows still wants to download the file
<|Kamen|> Doughy: Thanks, that got it working
<zzz> docmur: What about Firefox? Maybe something got into Internet Explorer's cache...
<adnan_> hostname
<adnan_> clear
<docmur> so I should clear IE
<docmur> then try again
<nas_> hola
<Lunz> i am unable to change my screen resolution.can some please help me?
<docmur> okay just wiped the chache and such in IE and still wants to download
<vulcanius> docmur, what type of file is it?
<Wolf23> anyone help me with gnokii? thanx
<docmur> it just says phpmyadmin[1]  when I click open, it doesn't know the extension or doesn't have on
<docmur> when I open it in word pad it's a file with code in it
<vulcanius> if it's a .php file then it probably means your web server is not installed with PHP correctly
<Lunz> i am unable to change my screen resolution.can someone please help me?it only have 800 x 600 and no other option..
<silent> what would I add to my sources.list entries to have access to all repositories?
<zzz> docmur: Is php5 enabled? Can you run "a2enmod php5" and restart apache?
<kitche> docmur: it means your apache does not know how to use php files
<nvrpunkg3> is there a proper way to downgrade back to feisty from gutsy?
<docmur> ahhh okay then
<nvrpunkg3> without a reinstall
<secret901> Does anyone know how to disable Compiz in 7.10?  It's seriously messing up my windows.
<filthpig> secret901, System - preferences - appearance
<troseph_> !macbook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbook - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LinuxJuggalo> !mac | troseph_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<secret901> filthpig: thanks.  Including compiz-default was a horrible idea.
<troseph_> Can anyone share their xorg.conf from an intel MacBook? I can not get the huggin thing to work.
<filthpig> secret901, and choose the Visal Effects tab, choose "none"
<secret901> Beryl at least sort of worked on my laptop.
<eyemean> hi there
<filthpig> secret901, #ubuntu+1 for gutsy talk, btw ;)
<secret901> filthpig: thanks
<eyemean> im using ubuntu 7.04, cn any1 recomend good and easy firewall to configure
<eyemean> or should i assume becaus eim using a router i dont relly need a firewall?
<filthpig> eyemean, Firestarter is a popular app, but Ihaven't used it myself
<filthpig> eyemean, depends on your need for security
<docmur> does anyone know the name of the apache 1 php mod
<eyemean> filthpig, thats wat im using now, but for some reason i have problems identifying all the ports i need to allow
<eyemean> unlick windows wen i used to just select an application and that was it
<filthpig> eyemean, if your router is set up with strict port blocking there shouldn't really be an enormous need for a software firewall, but in the end it's your call
<eyemean> filthpig, its a personal computer, so not really sure, i boviously dont want any1 hacking my pc
<eyemean> filthpig, rounter is set to standard rather than block all traffic, so i guess that isnt very secure
<filthpig> probably not
<Lunz> hello
<filthpig> I'm not very into firewalls myself, but I do think ubuntu comes with many ports blocked out-of-the-box
<filthpig> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eyemean> filthpig, cheers
<markelhas> can anyone help me to config a dwl-g650m pci wireless card?
<BillyBeans> how do i make my kde look badass?
<bmt2> can someone tell me the reason why when i turn on 'desktop effects' my video apps, and my audio apps do not work ?
<eyemean> ifilthpig, yeh i feel the firewall is a pain, so i will try the iptables way and see
<eyemean> thanx for getting that info up from the bot
<troseph_> BillyBeans: lol
<filthpig> eyemean, np
<BillyBeans> hi
<filthpig> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bmt2> could be my processor ?
<bmt2> i have two of them
<filthpig> bmt2, are you running 7.04 or 7.10?
<bmt2> filthpig: 7.04 i think
<filthpig> ah, yes
<bmt2> filthpig: how can i tell
<Wolf23> somebody help!!
<nvrpunkg3> anyone have any suggestions on downgrading ubuntu from Gutsy to Feisty
<Pici> !downgrade | nvrpunkg3
<ubotu> nvrpunkg3: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<soundray> nvrpunkg3: do a fresh install
<filthpig> bmt2, system - about ubuntu is an easy way to check, but you're on 7.04 because of the "desktop effects" ;) in 7.10 it's under appearance and called Visal Effects ;)
<nvrpunkg3> ....
<nvrpunkg3> wow
<filthpig> bmt2, what gfx card do you have?
<Wolf23> somebody help please!
<j01101111sh> Is there a way to simulate keyboard input with text from a file? I am writing a shell script to add a user to my system and I need a way to automatically enter in information after running the initial 'adduser username' command.
* nvrpunkg3 is a gentoo user and thinks a distro not supporting a downgrade is lame
<filthpig> hahaha
<bmt2> filthpig: intel, is that too plain description. ? do you need more detail
<filthpig> it's not very helpful ;)
<filthpig> hehe
<filthpig> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lunz> i am unable to change my screen resolution.can someone please help me?it only have 800 x 600 and no other option..
<filthpig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<j01101111sh> Is there a way to simulate keyboard input with text from a file? I am writing a shell script to add a user to my system and I need a way to automatically enter in information after running the initial 'adduser username' command.
<asdffdsa> useradd
<filthpig> ah, yes, you can check with the guys over at #ubuntu-effects, some of those guys are awesome
<bmt2> filthpig: does this help ? ::   Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<BillyBeans> hi
<pvandewyngaerde> !digitalaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digitalaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DoYouKnow> hi
<filthpig> bmt2, it does. Hmm, I'm a bit unsure as to whether those cards support desktop effects
<filthpig> and it might be a driver issue
<DoYouKnow> anyone know of any graphical process viewers for gnome that are more full-featured than the one that is included?
<j01101111sh> asdfdsa: i read the man pages, and they didnt help me much, can you be more specific?
<Lunz> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soundray> Wolf23: how can anyone help if you're not saying what the problem is?
<zsz> j01101111sh, what other information do you want to add?
<Lunz> somebody please..
<j01101111sh> zsz: besides a password, nothing
<filthpig> bmt2, I'm not very good at this, so you should seek for help over at #ubuntu-effects.. I'm trying to find something about supported cards and drivers etc, but currently I would advice you to keep desktop effects turned off
<stefg> !fixres | liunz
<ubotu> liunz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !fixres | lunz
<ubotu> lunz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ant-> !fag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<opexoc> I have downloaded and installed RealPlayer10GOLD.bin which should realplayer plugin in mozilla firefox, but mozilla throws when I want play movie: "Could not find a appropriate hxplay or realplay in the system path to use as an embedded player"
<frutax> I realize this question is broader than just ubuntu, but I'm not sure where to put it, I've been googling for a while: I use network-manager to connect to my wireless router, but when I switch and try to use the standard System >> Admin >> Network dialog to set up a static ip with my wireless router, i am unable to connect
<txoof> I'm trying to start a VNC session.  I have vncserver installed, I can start the session, connect to the server, but gnome never starts.  I can see that bits and pieces of gnome start (I can see several gnome processes running that are definitely related to the vnc server), the default yellowish-orange gnome background image shows up, but never the pannel or any of the other features.  Also, I have the ability to draw a "swipe" box on the deskto
<txoof> are working.
<txoof> What might be going wrong?
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<j01101111sh> j Is there a way to simulate keyboard input with text from a file? I am writing a shell script to add a user to my system and I need a way to automatically enter in information after running the initial 'adduser username' command.
<Dr_willis> txoof,  how are you starting the vncserver?
<txoof> Dr_willis: vncserver :2
<patty> can you not just pipe in the information?  i guess the answer is obviously no
<j01101111sh> well, it is several lines of input that need to be piped
<Dr_willis> txoof,  ive had better luck with 'vnc4server' and editing the .vnc/xstartup file to load a real light window manager. like jwm. Gnome had some issues for me last i tried it.
<Dr_willis> txoof,  you can check the .vnc/log files also
<Warsocket> could someone pls help me with removing the devfs usage from ubunu, ive compiled the new kernel but newer klernels dont support devfs anymore
<txoof> Dr_willis: yeah, I've tried vnc4server. I can get twm to work, but I specifically NEED the gnome environment to get a backup app to work properly in an unattended manner.
<Warsocket> so the kernel panics at boot
<drewby> hello
<patty> um... put it in a text file, and then pipe cat *text file* into the input and bring along the text file with shell script?
<Dr_willis> txoof,  if you are running gnome right now then start a vnc server thats ALSO using gnome.. might be the issue.
<txoof> Dr_willis: there's nothing of use in the vnc log.  Any idea how to increase verbosity?  vncserver appears to be a wrapper for Xrealvnc
<kitche> Warsocket: ubuntu hasn't used devfs for a long time what ubuntu version are you using?
<NielsE> where can I set that ubuntu does not lock the screen when I suspend?
<txoof> Dr_willis: nope, nobody's logged in using gnome currently.
<drewby> I was wondering what a good PHP IDE with remote browsing for PHP is?  I used Komodo in windows...
<Nanaki-Yamabushi> Hi What was the command again for full root. I need it to convert scenarios for Lgeneral.
<txoof> Nanaki-Yamabushi: su -
<drewby> su / sudo?
<Nanaki-Yamabushi> Let me try
<kitche> Warsocket: please ask before pming me
<drewby> Anybody here program in php?
<Nanaki-Yamabushi> erk I forgot my root password.
<txoof> Nanaki-Yamabushi: try sudo passwd root
<Dr_willis> There is no root password. :) your user uses their SUDO password. to do sudo stuff.
<LjL> or consider keeping it disabled like it was intended to.
<Nanaki-Yamabushi> Okay updated let me try again
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<txoof> Dr_willis: unless you've enabled the root account.  I love root :)
<Dr_willis> 'do the sudo shuffle!'
<Flannel> txoof: Please don't suggest people enable the root account, thanks.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks....
<drewby> I'm gonna take it nobody's interested in answering a question about a Gnome PHP IDE here then and scram.
<txoof> Dr_willis: any other ideas?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> i was looking at this Screenlet for Ubuntu 6.10,  is there pros n cons for this
<hendrixski> whenever I import a video into Kino it always plays a little faster than it should, and if I try to slow it down afterwards it degrades the quality?  What am I doing wrong in the import?
<jroes> drewby: you'd probably want to ask that question in a channel specific to each of those technologies
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> and whats the cmd to get it
<Flannel> drewby: You might have more luck in #php
<hendrixski> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nanaki-Yamabushi> Thanks
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> flannel: how bout you?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> do you know andthing about screenlet?
<hendrixski> hhmmm, there is no channel for Kino... so... maybe someone here has used it... how do I set it to NOT change videos to rediculously fast mode when it imports them?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> anything**
<Dr_willis> txoof,  not really. I noticed issues befor when using vnc and gnome..  could just launch a xterm, then manually start the gnome bits. and see if any error msssages show up
<txoof> Dr_willis: I'll try.  Thanks.
<baver> Is there a 32-bit package of X that I can install on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<Prez_> this is the strangest thing, i am running feisty, when i use xchat connect to undernet then type in a channel, x-chat crashes
<fyrestrtr> baver: nope.
<Prez_> seems it only happens with undernet
<fyrestrtr> baver: you'd have to compile it, but not really needed.
<baver> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks. I have a commercial app that is complaining about libXext.so.6 missing ... I'm guessing it wants a 32-bit version, since I have the 64-bit version.
<nullfs> When I load certain pages in firefox it causes my mouse to hiccup. I have reniced the mozilla-bin process to +5 and Xorg to -1 is there a specific process that controls the mouse that I'm missing?
<abelabel> is there a way to change permissions of a folder that is owned by root without using the terminal?
<Flannel> abelabel: `gksu nautilus` will get you a root nautilus window.  Close it as soon as you're finished, and be extremely careful.
<abelabel> Flannel: thanks; in that case I think I might as well use the terminal
<ompaul> abelabel, how come root owns the files?
<Flannel> abelabel: You just shouldn't keep it open, andneed to be careful that you don't accidentally drag stuff places.  Simple mistakes like those are more common in a GUI (because chmod is hard to type as mv)
<abelabel> ompaul: I don't know. It's the folder containing Blender scripts
<shk> does anyone know how to get compiz, emerald, and awn to start up with each other?
<mh56> hi guys
<jif> shk: try System>Preferences>Sessions
<Black_Phoenix> Hey guys, can you help me with setting up Compiz? I got it installed, but right now it does not start up, or does not have any effect
<mh56> how do i rename a file in ubuntu at a promt
<Hilikus> mh56 mv
<jhnthn> mh56: mv filename newfilename
<mh56> hilikus thanks alot for your help
<nzero> Black_Phoenix: what ubuntu version you running
<Black_Phoenix> 7.04
<nzero> Black_Phoenix: how did you install compiz
<Black_Phoenix> nzero: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml
<Black_Phoenix> I followed those steps
<nzero> did you run compiz --replace
<Black_Phoenix> Oh hold on
<Black_Phoenix> Yeah I did
<shk> jif: i have all of those set up to launch, but a lot of the time they screw up
<tomasz154_> d
<jroes> come on Kasay
<shadylookin> how come whenever i open an applet my firefox crashes?
<nzero> Black_Phoenix: are you running a restricted video driver
<shk> like i think they are supposed to launch in a certain order, maybe emerald->compiz->awn ?
<Black_Phoenix> nzero: doesnt report the driver as restricted, no
<nzero> I used a different howto and it worked perfect for me on fiesty
<Black_Phoenix> nzero: Can you provide link?
<nzero> but if you can what for gutsy to come out and install it compiz is already configured
<nzero> wait*
<nzero> yes hold on
<Black_Phoenix> Also I've got another rather strange problem, when booting ubuntu checks all filesystem each time. That takes bloody ages for me =\
<Black_Phoenix> Like 5 minutes
<wastrel> ooh
<nzero> remember to uninstall all the previous compiz fusion stuff first and to uncheck that other howto's third party repository
<jahshua> hello
<Black_Phoenix> uh huh
<nzero> here is the link phoenix http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/26/The-best-way-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty
<web_knows> the best way to install compiz fusion on ubuntu: wait for gusty gibbon
<web_knows> 11 days
<wastrel> gusty eh
<nzero> hell i'm running the beta and it works fine
<_MrPink_> web_knows Will it work better with the new version? Are there any changes in that way?
<ikonia> !worksforme |nzero
<web_knows> yeah, whatever
<ubotu> nzero: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nzero> be able to do so shows it can be done commonly
<nzero> common sense
<jif> I
<ikonia> no
<kst> fail@logic
<_MrPink_> ikonia the speeding metaphor is a bit cheezy :-P
<ikonia> _MrPink_: what speeding metaphore ?
<jif> I'm running the beta, too, and it's pretty nice actually
<jif> cool desktop effects
<_MrPink_> ikonia on the page the bot spit out ;)
<web_knows> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/gutsybeta#head-b3754898496b07ceb51ec23d3704e753b7a2562f
<jif> the sticky windows are neat :)
<wastrel> stick
<wastrel> y
<web_knows> _MrPink_, take a look on the URL above
<nzero> its not just the effects of it, its the ability to be productive
<_MrPink_> web_knows thanks looks great
<nzero> multiple monitors and desktop cubes on each makes a sound engineers life much easier
<web_knows> really, i dont see how compiz fusion can improve productivity
<shk> when gutsy comes out, will i be able to just update my feisty, or will i need to do a full reinstall?
<Eric_Cartman> ima li ovde SRBA
<web_knows> nzero, thanks for that point :)
<ikonia> shk updates should work
<wastrel> upgrade yes
<BobSapp> nzero: funny you should say that, I just installed compiz after an envy script run
<shk> thank you:D
<jahshua> jif: how did you upgrade to the beta?
<nzero> just things looking interesting makes people more productive
<OM1136> has anybody successfully compiled beagle 0.2.18 on Feisty?
<BobSapp> nzero: unwrap is a godsend to me
<nzero> they feel happy from craZY windows animations
<jif> jahshua: I downloaded the iso image
<nzero> happy=more productive
<wastrel> unwrap
<jahshua> ok
<nzero> unless your durnk
<nzero> drunk
<jahshua> is there a way to upgrade to the beta with repo's?
<jahshua> anyone know.
<jif> jahshua: surely there must be
<BobSapp> Right now im planning on making an application that will use a compiz plugin to orient the windows
<Viper550> <jahshua> There is.
<nzero> oh cool a girl how likes samba, i'm in love i think
<Ashfire908> can i make a custom command? like make command1 do "echo command1 has been run"?
<nzero> who*
<BobSapp> imagine firefox where each tab is a 3d window
<sambagirl> hi i am running ubuntu in a vmware on my macbook. i downloaded in the environment a .run app. it is on the desktop how do i execute it?
<tsukasa> mmmmm this coffee is good
<tsukasa> seattle blend hazelnut
* BobSapp nibbles on tsukasa 
<ikonia> sambagirl are these nvidia drivers by any chance ?
<wastrel> Ashfire908: script, alias or function.   alias command="some other command"
<danny> Can any one help me with lm_sensors b/c the fan is freking loud here lol any one?
<BobSapp> delicious :)
<jahshua> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ashfire908> wastrel, what is the difference between them
<sambagirl> ikonia no it is enemy territory. i wanted to see if i could run the linux version in vmware on my macbook as an experiement.
<jahshua> !beta
<stefg> warning to all people who cant wait for the gutsy release candidate: In preparation pf the release things go quite dynamically at the time being, so brakage after upgrade is to be expected. Esp. for the restricted drivers
<sambagirl> is seveas still associated with ubuntu?
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> sambagirl you'll struggle with games in a vm because they can't interface with graphics hardware direct
<jif> jahshua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<wastrel> Ashfire908: alias would normally be for something simple, function a little more complex, script more complex still.
<sambagirl> ahh ok ikonia
<sambagirl> that is cool i was just expermenting anyway.
<sambagirl> thanks
<jahshua> thanks jif.
<Ashfire908> is there a command to output a file?
<danny> Can any one help me with lm_sensors I got it installed, but it wont sence fan speed!
<ikonia> Ashfire908: cat
<CoCaInE> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<silent> danny, ARE YOU SERIOUS?? THAT IS TERRIBLE
<JEFFmasterFlex> Ashfire908:  you can pipe to a text file
<nzero> how lets so i wanted to run say battlefield 2 the video game, with high graphics on inside ubuntu using a virtual windows xp enviroment, could a box handle that or would it be choking because of the priority ubuntu has over the xp runnning
<ikonia> silent don't shout, and there is nothing wrong with asking that question
<usser> silent: is there any reason for being so rude??
<ikonia> !windows >nzero
<silent> usser, ...being a rude person?
<Ashfire908> wastrel, i don't have the man for alias or function
<usser> silent: oh carry on then
<nzero> what is it with you ops and that bot
<ikonia> nzero: just stay on topic and respect the rules of the ubuntu channel
<silent> danny, will the world end because you don't know the fan speed in your computer?
<wastrel> Ashfire908: man builtins  for alias - it's a bash builtin command
<silent> danny, how many better things could you be doing with your time?
<ikonia> silent: he's allowed to ask that question, don't be-little it
<wastrel> Ashfire908: for functions probably read the bash scripting howto
<Flannel> silent: Cut it out
<Gun_Smoke> silent: Thats not up to you..
<ikonia> danny: we'll be with you in a moment
<nzero> ok ikonia, don't get your knickers all bunched up
<danny> ok thanks
<ikonia> nzero: they arn't
<Ashfire908> wastrel, is alias global?
<danny> ikonia: ok
<jonzey> german people in here
<jonzey> ?
<Flannel> !de | jonzey
<ubotu> jonzey: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> !de >jonzey
<jonzey> thx broooo
<silent> wow, under a minute and I already got 4 people involved in that flame fest... gotta put that up on the wall. new record
<wastrel> Ashfire908: you can put it in /etc/bash.bashrc  to make it global
<fhobia> i'm runnig ubuntu lts ...but i'd like to update just one software package (git) to the version thats in gutsy...how do i do that ?
<silent> and no, I have nothing better to do with my time
<ikonia> silent: just behave and respect people
<Flannel> !prevu | fhobia
<ubotu> fhobia: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<wastrel> cool
<Ashfire908> wastrel, is function global do would i have to do the same
<wastrel> same
<ikonia> fhobia its not really a good idea to do that, due to gusty being built on much later software base environment
<nzero> ikonia, are you real , or are you machine, hellbent on keeping the channel free of any communication that doesn't include specifically ubuntu questions
<MOTZ> how can i disable the the password in gutsy ? like in in feisty with @include common-pamkeyring
<MOTZ> ???
<Ashfire908> wastrel, were you talking to me?
<wastrel> nzero: that's kindof channel policy
<MOTZ> for wlan
<ikonia> nzero I am real, and yes, thats the rules, ubuntu related support questions only
<fhobia> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stefg> fhobia: if there's no backport available your only option is building from source. the libs in dapper are very different from gutsy, so you can't use the package
<ikonia> nzero: as I asked, ckeep to the channel rules
<wastrel> Ashfire908: yes.  a function would also have to be put in /etc/bash.bashrc
<Seveas> sambagirl, hi :)
<stefg> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<fhobia> stefg, ikonia: guess i have to try out this prevu thing
<ikonia> fhobia I'd advise againstm, it, what package are you after ?
<Gun_Smoke> danny: I found this in my first google search. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321618
<ikonia> fhobia: there maybe some other options
<fhobia> ikonia: git scm...which is git-core, git-doc, git-arch ...and some others
<ikonia> ahhhh yeah, git is a problem
<fhobia> ikonia: need 1.5 for a feature i'm relying upon
<ikonia> fhobia: fair enough, the best thing I can suggest (I assume you'll be fine with this as your using git) is to grab the gusty source package and rebuild on your LTS machine
<MOTZ> any ideas?
<ikonia> fhobia: that way it keeps your apt dependencies in track
<gokhan_> hi i have a toshiba notebook satellite and i have an amd chipset but i dont know if ubuntu recognizes my wireless card because when type "lspci" command there is no network controller, so how do i know if ubuntu feisty is aware of my wireless cardP?
<sambagirl> they removed the trash can from the desktop
<sambagirl> grr
<Gun_Smoke> danny:  And look at this.. I didn't read all the way through it. http://www.sudhian.com/index.php?/forums/viewthread/98254/
<sambagirl> opps wrong window
<swarm> I just moved a bunch of files from 1 server to another, and now when I ftp in, I can't modify any of the files that are there... what do i need to chown them to?
<fhobia> ikonia: ok, thanks for the tips
<ikonia> swarm: you don't modify files with ftp
<swarm> i need to overwrite a bunch of dirs
<wastrel> sambagirl: you can get it back in gnome :] 
<ikonia> swarm: so the target dir's need write access from the user your ftp'ing as
<danny> Gun_smoke: I have already tried that, I put Div to 1,2,4,6,8,16,32 and nothing
<swarm> yes
<MOTZ> about keyring and gutsy
<ikonia> MOTZ: gusty support is in #ubuntu+1
<moparfan90> hello. i am trying to compile alsa and i get this. "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"        any ideas?
<Black_Phoenix> Damn it
<Seveas> !compiling | moparfan90
<ubotu> moparfan90: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ikonia> MOTZ: you don't have a full build envionment
<ikonia> oopsw
<ikonia> moparfan90 you don't have a full build envionment
<Ashfire908> Is it the standard to have commands be lowercase?
<HellbreakerCCCP> yo i have a problem with my partition
<Gun_Smoke> danny: I do not know anything about your problem.  Just googled some info for you.. I have a few minutes.
<Seveas> Ashfire908, yes
<MOTZ> so wait for full release ?
<moparfan90> <ikonia>, what do i do to make it wor
<MOTZ> and o
<moparfan90> work
<ikonia> hi Seveas didn't see you sneak in
<HellbreakerCCCP> what mount point should i use for my partition?
<MOTZ> do nothing ?
<MOTZ> :)
<RichW> I have a simple question! I have nvidia 8600. How do I rotate the screen?
<Seveas> moparfan90, read what ubotu said :)
<nzero> what does my screensavers not work
<RichW> I want to turn my monitor around and rotate the screen.
<Seveas> RichW, grab screen, rotate, put screen down
<RichW> yes
<Seveas> RichW, beware of cabling mess
<nzero> lol
<txoof> Is there a way to have an application start when gnome starts up?
<RichW> problem is that you need to do it in drivers too
<RichW> else its not properly rotated
<ikonia> RichW are you using nvidia ?
<RichW> physically..its no problem
<RichW> yeah
<HellbreakerCCCP> which mount point should i use for my parition?
<nzero> txoof: go to sessions in system prefs
<danny> gun_smoke: ahh ok ty for the seach but I am in need to some one that knows, how to fix things outside the instruction and more technical
<nzero> run the command
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, depends on what's on it...
<txoof> nzero: thanks
<RichW> i find it easier to read PDF's if i rotate the screen
<ikonia> RichW: if you ask some of the specialist guys in #nvidia they will tell you the option to rotate the screen at the driver level with xorg
<HellbreakerCCCP>  /dos or /windows or make a new one?
<Dialntone> can someone try connecting to my computer r_desktop
<ikonia> RichW: its something like Option Mode Portrait
<Gun_Smoke> danny: np.. Sorry I don't have more for you.
<gokhan_> hi i have a toshiba notebook satellite and i have an amd chipset but i dont know if ubuntu recognizes my wireless card because when type "lspci" command there is no network controller, so how do i know if ubuntu feisty is aware of my wireless cardP?
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, /mnt/windows is standard
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok well
<nzero> so ikonia do you run gutsy with compiz going
<HellbreakerCCCP> i want to keep my windows
<blockcipher> My wmv and mpg play has stopped all of a sudden...any ideas?
<Seveas> RichW, are you on gutsy? If so: that has a GUI for it. Else read the manpage for xrandr and try it
<ikonia> nzero I don't run it on a main desktop, but I have 2 development machines running it
<Dialntone> can someone try to connec tto my computer under VNC
<txoof> nzero: hehe, couldn't find it.  The vnc window was too small :)
<moparfan90> ok thank you
<moparfan90> that works
<HellbreakerCCCP> do i choose /dos or /windows
<lxuser> hello, can someone help me with my card reader?
<nzero> have you tried running a OpenGL screen saver with effects running
<Ashfire908> how would i go about finding the source files used to build a package for ubuntu?
<lxuser> it previously worked.
<Dialntone> screw it
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, /mnt/windows is standard, but frankly, anything will do. You can even call it /pie
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok thanks
<wastrel> Ashfire908: apt-get source packagename
<HellbreakerCCCP>  /USSR
<ikonia> nzero: I think I've got that running yes, if you want to chat about gusty jump in to #ubuntu+1 and I'd be happy to chat
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, that'll work :)
<lxuser> lspci tells me its a Texas Instruments PCIxx21
<Ashfire908> wastrel, where will it put it
<wastrel> current directory iirc
<RichW> theres a rotation option in system --> preferences --> screen resolution
<RichW> but its greyed out
<ikonia> RichW: it can be done at the driver level
<Seveas> RichW, then your driver probably doesn't support it
<lxuser> hello, can someone help me with my card reader?
<RichW> do i need to use 2d open source ones?
<stefg> !info xrandr
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<westjd> Does anyone know why my graphics screw up when I shut my laptop lid and reopen it/
<Seveas> RichW, upgrading to gutsy might help there, graphics drivers are in a boost
<Black_Phoenix> Hey guys, can you help with this one: when system boots it checks all filesystems. Everytime. It takes bloody ages, is there any way to disable this boot step, or somehow fix it?
<ikonia> RichW: its something like Option Mode Landscape the guys in #nvidia will know it off the top of their head
<RichW> #nvidia seems kinda dead
<IhateCLI> Hello, I'm having trouble getting "from{k=1} to{n-1]  f(x,k)" to display correctly in openoffice. It's supposed to be the sum "f(x,1)+f(x,2)+...+f(x,n-1)"
<wastrel> westjd: you're probably using binary drivers and they don't support suspend/resume
<ikonia> RichW: they do wake up, and are nice guys, promise
<lxuser> hello, can someone help me with my card reader?
<BobSapp> join #xgl
<BobSapp> ...
<BobSapp> opps
<westjd> can I just make it so that shutting my laptop does nothing but turn the monitor off?
<RichW> Oh yeah
<RichW> i have gutsy
<lxuser> hello, can someone help me with my card reader?
<wastrel> gusty support is on #ubuntu+1
<lxuser> oops
<Seveas> westjd, yes, system -> preferences -> power management
<westjd> thanks!
<_MrPink_> so only 11 days until Gusty ?
<RichW> I really want to know if open source drivers do this better because there will be new open source drivers for ATI cards
<ePax> how can i get my "terminal" just to show last directory that i'm in not all of them?
<IhateCLI> Please, can anyone help me with the Open office formula displayer thing?
<lxuser> hello, can someone help me with my card reader?
<ePax> terminal = console
<Seveas> !repeat | lxuser
<ubotu> lxuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<net-seyate> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wastrel> ePax: you need to edit your PS1 environment variable
<RichW> gutsy is one of the best releases ive used
<wastrel> ePax: review the PROMPTING section in man bash
<Prez_> anyone have their xchat crash in feisty when joinging a channel on undernet?
<ePax> wastrel: Ok.
<Prez_> what could i check?  it only happens with undernet
<Seveas> Prez_, any special plugins/scripts installed?
<HellbreakerCCCP> WTF
<HellbreakerCCCP> No root file system is defined.
<Prez_> Seveas: nothing, stock x-chat, with whatever updates have happend normally
<kst> is there a command to put something into the clipboard?
<Seveas> Prez_, odd -- never seen it happen
<Seveas> and I'm pretty much always on undernet :)
<wastrel> kst: xclip  and probably others
<kst> th
<kst> x
<Prez_> Seveas: undernet pops up an enter channel option on x-chat, i input a channel, say costarica and it crashes x-caht
<Seveas> Prez_, ah, try adding a few channels to the autojoin entry of undernet
<kst> how do i find out what clipboard is running? when i type xclipboard i get an error saying some other clipboard was already running..
<ikonia> Prez_: thats a known bug, I've seen it a few times and I'm sure its logged, its nothing to do with undernet, just the autojoin function
<HellbreakerCCCP> what does this mean
<jbish> man it's impossible to get help in any other ubuntu channel
<IhateCLI> Can anyone please help me with Openoffice?
<HellbreakerCCCP> No root file system defined
<Prez_> Seveas: I just went in to edit undernet settings, bam, crah
<HellbreakerCCCP> how would i define it
<_Zeus_> I have this line show up when I do ps -ef -ww|grep X
<jbish> anyone know FPIT drivers
<_Zeus_> matthew   5616  5562  0 16:24 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper :1 -accel xvbuffer -accel glxbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<_Zeus_> how do I remove the arg -nolisten tcp from that process?
<zomgoblinz> I recently dist-upgraded to gutsy and now I can no longer ssh into the box remotely, anyone know why?
<zomgoblinz> i didn't change any settings
<wastrel> kst:  xclip != xclipboard
<jbish> anyone know anything about fpit drivers
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, is openssh-server still installed?
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to fix this?
<_Zeus_> matthew   5616  5562  0 16:24 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper :1 -accel xvbuffer -accel glxbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, yes
<_Zeus_> how do I remove the arg -nolisten tcp from there?
<danny> LM_Sensor is not reading Fan Speed! some one help me thanks
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, i even recently upgraded it again, removed it and reinstalled it
<zomgoblinz> same problem
<jbish> !!! pm if you know anything about fpit drivers
<ikonia> danny: ok - what have you done so far, installed and ran the configure script to get your chip sets ?
<_Zeus_> anyone know how to remove that arg?
<ikonia> danny: have you checked if your chipset is supported
<Goop> !opera > Goop
<jbish> !!! pm if you know anything about fpit drivers
<ikonia> _Zeus_: I know how to stop asking the same question ever 20 seconds
<ikonia> jbish just ask the question in public
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, did you install a firewall packages (firestarter, shorewall) or manually define firewall rules? check with: sudo iptables -L
<_Zeus_> ikonia: that doesn't help, thanks :-/
<jbish> PROBLEM: programs dont run when connected to wireless network
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, nope :p  I just distupgraded unless Gutsy sets up iptables and a firewall?
<xjkx> what to do when your nic doesnt work
<ikonia> jbish: do you have general network connectivity over wirless network ?
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, run the command I gave to check
<Gin> I have a VIDEO_TS directory and I don't think it has a TOC. I'm trying to rip to ogg with dvdrip, but dvdrip keeps complaining TOC not found. any other tool to use to rip or any work around?
<HellbreakerCCCP> how do i DEFINE ROOT FILE SYSTEM
<Seveas> it should say ACCEPT for all policies and no further rules
<ikonia> !caps >HellbreakerCCCP
<jbish> ikonia: yes it do
<HellbreakerCCCP> i thought i just did that
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, you're installing Ubuntu?
<kst> wastrel but can i use the clipboard that is already installed? i'd need to know what it is called then
<danny> ikonia: yea, I have done sensors-detect , finished that part, then It did not read rpm so I read to do  sudo gedit /etc/sensors.conf , found my chipsets line, and changed the div to 1,2,4,6,16  and so on and nothing showed rpm
<ikonia> jbish ok, so which applications are not working over wirless
<Seveas> HellbreakerCCCP, make sure you give it its own partition to format and install stuff on
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, also Gutsy doesnt detect my usb devices such as my printer and camera now, they used to show up in /media
<Ashfire908> HellbreakerCCCP, celect it and set the mount point to /
<hvgotcodes> hey i just installed cobra gtk2 theme via the theme manager, but no noticable changes are seen...
<wastrel> kst: xclip provides command-line access to the existing x clipboard
<ikonia> danny is your chipset supported ?
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, sec checking ip tables
<HellbreakerCCCP> ok
<jbish> ikonika: no programs jsut dont run. i cant open terminal, firefox you nameit
<ikonia> danny before we start digging, its good to know
<kst> wastrel cant access it without xclip?
<_Zeus_> when I do ps -ef -ww|grep X i get this line: matthew   5616  5562  0 16:24 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper :1 -accel xvbuffer -accel glxbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<HellbreakerCCCP> let me give this another try
<wastrel> kst: dunno
<_Zeus_> how do I remove the -nolisten tcp arg from that process?
<Seveas> !repeat | _Zeus_
<ubotu> _Zeus_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kahrytan> !gutdy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gutdy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<ikonia> jbish what do you mean, you actually can't open a terminal window, or you can't connect to anything from within a terminal
<danny> ikonia: how do I find out for sure, I read some were this is speed fans script or w/e and speed fan worked in windows
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, are you still in the plugdev group?
<ikonia> danny you're not using windows, check the lm-sensors site and see if you chipset is listed in the supported list for the version your running
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, didnt change that but how do I add my user to it again?
<zomgoblinz> since adding it again wont hurt
<jbish> ikonia: when i click on any icon in the gui nothing runs , even when i do alt f2 and run the command, nothing happens
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, adduser your_username plugdev
<ikonia> jbish ok, when you disable the wirless network card, does it work ?
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, also my iptables -L shows ACCEPT to all
<jbish> ikonia: yes everyint work find when it's not connected
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, pastebin the output of the commands 'id' (for the usb devices problem) and 'netstat -ltn' (for ssh)
<kahrytan> Hello Seveas
<ikonia> jbish thats bizare, I can only suggest that something like pam is trying to do a network auth before opening any apps, 1.) check your resolv.conf file for your dns servers and make sure its reachable by the ip address your machine has got when on the wirless network
<ikonia> jbish boot into non-graphical mode to check
<kahrytan> Seveas, do you remember that grub issue i had awhile back?
<danny> Ikonia: I send you an IM
<Seveas> kahrytan, we're helping a zillion people a day, I don't think I remember any of them :)
<lunz> guys,i still cant change my resolution more that 800 x 600?
<ikonia> danny I'm not using an Instant messanger
<danny> ikonia: a PM then w/e you want to call it
<lunz> i already reconfigure my xserver but still didnt work
<jbish> ok thx
<ikonia> danny I've not recived it, don't send me unasked for Pm's thats what the channel is there for
<kahrytan> Seveas, the one you couldnt fix.
<danny> ikonia: smsc47m1-isa-0800
<danny> Adapter: ISA adapter
<danny> fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 5120 RPM, div = 2)
<danny> fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 5120 RPM, div = 2)
<frylock^> how do i need to write eth0 down in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ikonia> danny why are you showing me that ?
<frylock^> how can i configure it that is, i want it just to get all the details from dhcp
<danny> ikonia: does that not help you?
<Seveas> kahrytan, there are a zillion problems I can't fix, I don't think I ... well, you get the idea :)
<ikonia> frylock^: was it you having the problem the other day where the card was going to eth1
<Ashfire908> danny, did you use the fan control program?
<ikonia> danny I asked you to go and check if you chipset was supported - you've just pasted me no fan speeds
<frylock^> ikonia: no the problem was that the cd-rom was sucky, it didn't work in windoze either
<danny> ashfire908: whats that?
<frylock^> ikonia: i went office-space on it :)
<tim167> is there a way to do 'pidof firefox-bin' and 'sudo kill xxxx' in one command ?
<Ashfire908> danny, pwnconfig
<ScorpKing> i have a local apt-move repo. can i use it in gusty later and just download the updates?
<frylock^> ikonia: i have another problem, it's that my wifi adapter doesn't work
<Ashfire908> danny, *pwmconfig
<kahrytan> Seveas,  your just messing around now
<astro76> tim167, killall firefox-bin
<silent> VLC and totem-xine give segmentation faults, but gstreamer doesnt. any reason why this would be?
<danny> Ikonia: smsc47m1 is in the config file
<ikonia> frylock^: apologies, I thought you where someone else
<tim167> thanks astro76
<ikonia> danny: thats not what I asked, is it supported is what I asked
<txoof> So, the default configuration that vnc4server uses is really annoying.
<danny> ikonia ok
<danny> ashfire908: Found the following fan sensors:
<danny>    9191-0800/fan1_input     current speed: 0 ... skipping!
<danny>    9191-0800/fan2_input     current speed: 0 ... skipping!
<jbish> ANOTHER PROBLEM: anyone have experience with fpit drivers
<sampson> i'm using kubuntu and i deleted some stuff that was on my desktop via console and now there's icons of them with locks and when i try to delete the icons it says Blah.Desktop not found and refreshing my desktop is not making them go away....any ideas?
<kahrytan> danny, stop using multiple lines please :-P
<sampson> they don't exist in the Desktop folder either
<ikonia> !caps >jbish
<Ashfire908> danny, i was not saying to run it. i was wn\ondering IF you ran it, because it can stop the fans and then not start them
<foug> will 7.10 have Pidgin in it's repositories? Or will it sitll be gaim only?
<Seveas> foug, pidgin
<foug> sweeet
<ikonia> jbish: you've been asked about caps now, 3 times
<wastrel> jbish: nobody knows what fpit drivers are.  you could state your actual problem and we could try to apply general principles
<jbish> another prolem: any expernece with fpit drivers anyone
<jbish> tablet pc under ubuntu
<danny> ashfire908: lol dont worrie I can hear if the fan turns off its loud as hell lol
<ikonia> jbish its nothing to do with drivers
<ikonia> jbish askt the question
<jbish> how to get tablet pc woking with ubuntu
<kahrytan> foug,  or just goto getdeb and get pidgin in feisty
<abudliounited> hurrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<abudliounited> i'm in
<abudliounited> hi
<ikonia> !offtopic >abudliounited
<fhobia> ikonia: so after i build my binary package of git, how do i swap it with the existing git on my system ?
<kahrytan> ikonia,  saying hi isn't o4o
<ikonia> kahrytan he said more than hi
<macogw> foug: dont use getdeb.net's pidgin.
<jbish> guess noone knows
<kahrytan> macogw,  It works just fine
<Seveas> fhobia, sudo dpkg -i git*.deb
<Ashfire908> danny, you loaded the drivers, right?
<ikonia> jbish you've not asked a question apart from saying "ubuntu tablet PC"
<macogw> foug: its reverse dependencies arent built correctly and, i suppose depending on which plugins you have enabled, it will use 700MB of memory
<abudliounited> I have a dualboot xp and ubunt but ubuntu doesn't boot up anymore
<macogw> kahrytan: no it doesnt
<kahrytan> macogw, then fix it.
<Seveas> abudliounited, what's the error you get?
<jbish> actually look about 10 lines under that statement you quoted
<Ashfire908> danny, do your fans support monitoring?
<ikonia> Ashfire908 I've asked this question of him and I'm still waiting for a response
<Ashfire908> how do i unhide the menu bar in xchat
<abudliounited> no error,
<macogw> kahrytan: i dont want to repackage it (nor could i, i barely know anything about packaging), and i've since stopped using feisty.  it's better to just build it from source
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/m1d45c37f
<Seveas> Ashfire908, <ctrl><F9>
<abudliounited> just a dark screen with the cursor with i can see and move
<kahrytan> macogw, aren't you gutsy.
<danny> asfire908: how do I know if I loaded the drivers?
<lunz> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ashfire908> danny, one sec let me find the program
<ikonia> danny check if its supported
<MilesPrower> I have an interesting perdiciment. My screen isn't the best of them, but when I goto Resolution to switch resolution so it works, the only option is 640x480...is there any way to get more of them?
<magoo> linux??
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, you're missing a few groups -- here's my 'id' output uid=1000(dennis) gid=1000(dennis) groups=20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin),119(fuse),1000(dennis)
<macogw> kahrytan: yes.  on feisty he getdeb.net pidgin deb jumped to > 700MB memory usage within 5 seconds.  i use gutsy now, and pidgin is in here by default. there's no point packaging it for feisty now
<danny> ikonia: for my chip on the motherboard I looked at it yes. LPC47M10x,  yes  smsc47m1  2.6.4  2.6.9  (2004-07-21) Super I/O with fan monitor and PWM control. Ported to Linux 2.6 by Gabriele Gorla and Jean Delvare.
<foug> what version of gnome does 7.04 use?
<ikonia> danny mega, well done
<Ashfire908> danny: sudo sensors-detect
<danny> ikonia: :)
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, regarding the ssh problem, I'm pretty much out of ideas
<jbish> ich haba keine freund en die zimmer
<danny> ashfire908: I have done that
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, yeah i've stripped down ubuntu quite a bit
<abudliounited> is there someone who had a boot problem?
<Ashfire908> danny, did you say yes to everything?
<macogw> !de | jbish
<ubotu> jbish: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kahrytan> macogw,  5 seconds you say....
<pinocheckio> i can't use xchat gnome, it crashes immediatly when i want to start-up, even reinstall didn't work. so i'm using koversation, but i liked xchat more...
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, all those groups aren't needed after eliminating a lot of the bloat from the base install
<danny> ashfire908: yes I did yes to everything
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, ah, you probably removed a bit too much then
<macogw> kahrytan: not the first time i used it.  i had it installed for about a month or so, and then that started happening
<kahrytan> macogw, proove it.
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, i only have a 32Gig HD
<zomgoblinz> heh
<MilesPrower> Would anyone be able to help with my resolution prob? I tried to switch but the only option when I go to the Resolution screen is 640x480
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, are you on feisty
<zomgoblinz> Gutsy now
<macogw> kahrytan: prove it?  how? i uninstalled it and have changed distro versions since then
<kahrytan> macogw,  you must use it allot?
<zomgoblinz> i want to downgrade back
<Ashfire908> danny, it's either your fans or ubuntu
<zomgoblinz> but i was told it will break stuff
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, that's next to impossible
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, why?
<Seveas> dpkg/apt don't really support downgrading
<kahrytan> macogw, isnt that called memory leak?
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, what happens just change source.list?
<oxy> hey guys, i'm having following problem with linux ubuntu 7.04: i installed it without any problems, but now when i try to boot it in the boot menu (i've got a dual boot system with windows xp) the monitor simply turns off (it says "no signal" and goes into standby). i can only get back to the boot menu by pressing the reset button on my computer. any ideas? thanks!
<danny> ashfire908: ;(
<jbish> .
<zomgoblinz> and dist upgrade
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, nothing :)
<justme> does someone has a hp dv9033cl ?
<macogw> kahrytan: it happened once while i was not near my computer that it was using >70% of memory and my computer was near to locking up.  i managed to kill pidgin (oy it was using so much memory that getting a terminal open was a pain)
<lunz> i already reconfigure my xserver but still didnt work. i still cant change my resolution..anyone can help?
<guardian> please, i just installed ubuntu server and put a drupal site in /var/www/drupal. which chown should i apply to the /var/www/drupal directory and sub directories in order to allow drupal to write in /var/www/drupal/files ??? i tried www-data but it did not work
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, will it break dependancy chains?
<jbish> is there another ubuntu channel
<zomgoblinz> yes jbish
<Ashfire908> Danny, have you been able to read the fan speeds before?
<zomgoblinz>  /quit
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, no, it simply won't do anythong since the versions of packages that are already installed are higher than available in the feisty repos
<macogw> kahrytan: when i started it up again, it *immediately* went back to using 700MB of ram and i complained of it on here.  someone, jdong i think, told me to build it from source because it was likely to have been mispackaged.  when built from source it ran perfectly
<zomgoblinz> heh
<zomgoblinz> oh ok
<frylock^> problem: don't have network. i can see only loopback in ifconfig -a, however i can see my network card (RTL8139) in lshw as network: UNCLAIMED. i wrote auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, when i go sudo ifup eth0 it says SIOCSIFADDR: no such device. i looked it up and it said to find the proper module. i found 8139too, i went sudo modprobe 8139too (passed with no output), but sudo ifup eth0 still gaves the same re
<kahrytan> macogw, I should build it then
<abudliounited> I have a problem to boot up ubuntu
<danny> ashfire908: yes in windows
<Ashfire908> danny, then it's probaly ubuntu
<BlackCow> im going nuts here, im trying to use x-win to SSH into a linux server over my LAN, im afraid I dont know what I am doing because I keep getting the error "xterm Xt error: Can't open display." anyone have any clue whats going on?
<abudliounited> xp boot ok
<MilesPrower> Would anyone be able to help with my resolution prob? I tried to switch but the only option when I go to the Resolution screen is 640x480
<MilesPrower> On Ubuntu.
<xjkx> i need build-essential and kernel header...how can i get it and all its dependencies ? I have no network at all in the machine, i'd like to download on windows and install
<Seveas> BlackCow, sis you use 'ssh -X' when connecting to the remote host?
<Ashfire908> danny, wait until gusty is released (not the beta, the stable release), upgrade and see if you can get ti to work
<B-rat> killer got killed
<abudliounited> no error only a dark screen
<B-rat> xD
<BlackCow> yeah tried ssh -X
<Gin> I have a video_ts directory, how do you convert it AVI?
<BobSapp> BlackCow: you have to allow the remote machine to access your local xserver did you do that?
<jdong> Seveas: you mean ssh -Y right :)
<Seveas> jdong, eww no
<Seveas> jdong, only use that for broken software for which you sadly have no replacement
<BlackCow> I dont think so, how would I do that?
<RichW> will 8.04 have new open source ati drivers?
<nomas> how can i install a GTK theme from gnome-look?
<jdong> Seveas: lol ;-)
<Seveas> RichW, if they are in a decent shape by then, yes
<BobSapp> I dont remember something like xauth +host
<kst> could use some help with xclip and gmusicbrowser... i'm trying to run "xclip -i < echo %t %a" to make it copy my currently played track and artist into clipboard... but it doesnt work :(
<RichW> Seveas: You a betting man? what are the odds?
<BlackCow> says xauth not installed
<frylock^> problem: don't have network. i can see only loopback in ifconfig -a, however i can see my network card (RTL8139) in lshw as network: UNCLAIMED. i wrote auto eth0\n iface eth0 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, when i go sudo ifup eth0 it says SIOCSIFADDR: no such device. i looked it up and it said to find the proper module. i found 8139too, i went sudo modprobe 8139too (passed with no output), but sudo ifup eth0 still gaves the same re
<BlackCow> sudo apt get I guess
<kahrytan> Seveas, Could you run a gui over ssh?
<Seveas> RichW, I don't bet when I'm uninformed -- I know they have some code that can do basic modesetting but that's it
<Seveas> kahrytan, yes
<abudliounited> how I can boot ubuntu in save mode? if there is this option
<kahrytan> Seveas, even if server client isnt running xorg?
<kahrytan> oops just server
<danny> ashfire908: the fan was off and I did not know, I went to unplug a cable behind the comp and say a crap load of dust, so I clened it out, and the fan was not spinning, it was pluuged into Fan2 is what it says on the mobo and it refuses to spin when connected to that, ether Fan1 or Fan4 which are in reach of the cpu fan cable, and Fan 3 is no were to be found. Fan2 might of just broke or something to do with linux
<moparfan90> hello. i have a dell inspiron 1521. and i dont have any sound. can someone please help me fix this
<Seveas> kahrytan, client needs to run an X server, server needs to have the gui (eg xterm) installed
<kahrytan> Seveas,  or whatever it is called. Server w/o gnome or xwindows.
<Jbir1> I need help with ndiswrapper
<stefg> !sound | moparfan90:
<ubotu> moparfan90:: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BlackCow> ok so i installed xauth and now when I connect its saying creating new authority file and just sitting there, ill keep waiting
<Jbir1> Fiesty stole my network connection
<Seveas> Jbir1, sue it
<RichW> Seveas: Haha!
<Jbir1> I need help getting netgear WG311 working
<Jbir1> I had it working fine in Edgy
<Ashfire908> danny, go into the bios at startup. while the setup screen is up, check the fan to see if it is spinning. if it is not, your fan is broken.
<BlackCow> oh it failed
<kahrytan> Seveas, installed or running?
<abudliounited> ubotu: do you know how I can boot ubuntu in save mode??
<octoberdan> How would I remove nongroup rw permissions from a file/directory?
<octoberdan> I still want group members to be able to read and write, but that's it
<secher> guys, im on a laptop, and have set the power settings so that the screen just shuts down when i close the it.. but suddenly it prompts a password when i open it again.. anyone know how to turn that of?
<BlackCow> well im glad its something different now, am i missing another file?
<RichW> Jbir1: We will require a lsusb -v or lspci -v.. depending on if its usb or pci, put it in a pastebin
<quack> are you using grub as a boot manager?
<danny> ashfire908: fans working but will not work plugged into Fan2 on the mobo , ill have to test it, Thanks for all the help
<Gun_Smoke> #ubuntu when I first started would only have ~150 - 300 on the channel.. Today there is over 1205 as I type
<BlackCow> i keep having to sudo-apt get, why cant evrything I need to SSH be installed
<Seveas> kahrytan, X server running on client
<kahrytan> Seveas,  on server.
<RichW> Jbir1: Put output in a pastebin
<jan__> I have an ad-hoc network set up. wlan0 on A is connected to the Internet. wlan1 for the internal network. From a computer B, which connects to A's wlan1, dns lookups work. ping to the internet works, but http, etc do not work. What do I need to do?
<Seveas> kahrytan, no X server needed there
<RichW> Jbir1: sorry i mean put commands in terminal
<Seveas> kahrytan, the X clients on the server connect to the X server on the client
<abudliounited> is there someone who knows how to boot ubuntu in a save mode??
<kahrytan> Seveas,  you said  server needs to have the gui (eg xterm) installed
<secher> guys, im on a laptop, and have set the power settings so that the screen just shuts down when i close the it.. but suddenly it prompts a password when i open it again.. anyone know how to turn that of?
<BobSapp> BlackCow: sorry are you trying to get into another ubuntu system using X?
<Jbir1> I updated and ti won't work
<Seveas> kahrytan, xterm is an X client, not an X server
<Jbir1> I jsut want it to start my connection
<BlackCow> no im using a windows program x-win to connect to an ubuntu machine
<Ashfire908> danny, you are welcome
<fhobia> if pbuilder has a problem with a dependency...what do i do next ?
<BobSapp> thinking....
<BobSapp> BlackCow: ahh
<xjkx> i need the firmware of my wireless network card, what should i do
<Jbir1> I think the new network stuff breakes it
<BobSapp> BlackCow: you need to allow the remote ubuntu machine to connect to your windows one
<Seveas> kahrytan, in case you didn't know yet: X is a client/server protocol. Oversimplified it can be described as: the clients send drawing requests to the server, the server controls the hardware
<kahrytan> Seveas, Does the server have to run a gui binaries or can it text in terminal
<BlackCow> how?
<kahrytan> *stay in terminal
<Jbir1> It plain flat out just doesn't work
<Jbir1> pisses me off to no end
<moparfan90> i did the command "lspci -v" and i cant find my sound card in the list
<moparfan90> can someone look over the list and see if i missed it
<ikonia> Jbir1: there is no need for that language
<_MrPink_> abudliounited you need help botting in safe mode?
<yngone> hello do i make bh.sh not default
<Seveas> kahrytan, server does not need an X server running -- so no gdm/kdm/X
<yngone> bash.sh
<BobSapp> BlackCow: Im not familiar with the xserver you are using in windows, but there should be some properties page that allows you to enter the hostname/ip of the ubuntu server as a trusted host
<yngone> hello do i make bash.sh not default
<_MrPink_> is safe mode = recovery mode ?
<Seveas> moparfan90, pastebin the list
<RichW> moparfan90: put output in a pastebin.. use google to find a pastebin
<BlackCow> oh oh thats familiar, leme try that
<RichW> Seveas: beat me to it
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<secher> guys, im on a laptop, and have set the power settings so that the screen just shuts down when i close the it.. but suddenly it prompts a password when i open it again.. anyone know how to turn that of?
<yngone>  ipkungfu
<yngone> /usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 6: source: not found
<yngone> /usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 12: source: not found
<BobSapp> also what ssh program are you using?
<yngone> whast this mean please
<gowrav> Hi room i have downloaded a tar.gz file now and want to install it.... what should i do .. its Orphne adult web browser ;)
<Jbir1> I cannot paste
<Jbir1> I am on Windows now
<Jbir1> becuase Ubuntu can't connect to the Internet anymore
<phanter> hi all...
<yngone>  ipkungfu
<yngone> /usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 6: source: not found
<yngone> /usr/sbin/ipkungfu: 12: source: not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xjkx> i need the firmware of my wireless network card, what should i do
<moparfan90> ok i pasted it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39914/
<BlackCow> yes it works!!!!!
<kahrytan> Seveas, just figuring out if i could use slower computer as server. using command-line is major productivity slowdown.
<_MrPink_> gowrav extract it... either right mouse on file -> extract or via terminal
<RichW> Jbir1: Save in a text file and write the text file to your ntfs windows drive.
<BlackCow> BoBSapp, i love you man
<yngone> anyone know why thats happaning?
* BobSapp hugs BlackCow 
<yngone> sorry for paste
<Seveas> kahrytan, LTSP is doing exactly that :)
<BobSapp> Your welcome
<RichW> Jbir1: If you open Computer in nautilus you can find your drive
<kahrytan> ltsp?
<Seveas> moparfan90, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<gowrav> _MrPink_: where in /opt folder it says i don't have permission
<yngone> anyone know whats wrong   ./ipkungfu isnt working
<phanter> Anyone using mpd? Because I cannot get it to play streams. If I try to add a asx stream to it then it will not even place it in the playlist. Does anyone have an idea what could be wrong (google did not help me yet)?
<yngone> its spitting out those errors
<ikonia> yngone: there is no such command
<Jbir1> I found my drive
<Jbir1> now what?
<BobSapp> now can someone tell me why my nvidia driver got broked after I updated ubuntu and restarted?
<Seveas> phanter, it can only play mp3/ogg streams
<yngone> ./ipkungfu
<moparfan90> <Seveas>,ooo umm.... do you know how i can get this card to work
<swarm> BobSapp, because the kernel updated
<ikonia> yngone it doesn't exist on ubuntu
<BobSapp> im pretty miffed because I had compiz working before the restart lol
<FurryNemesis> secher, turn off the screensaver that's one option
<moparfan90> i tried alot and nothing works so far
<Seveas> moparfan90, no :)
<yngone> i mean
<swarm> BobSapp, did you use envy to install?
<kahrytan> Seveas, ltsp?
<yngone> sudo ipkungfu
<BobSapp> swarm: yes
<yngone> is spitting out that
<ikonia> yngone: it doesn't exist on ubuntu
<yngone> what doesnt?
<ikonia> ipkungfu
<swarm> BobSapp, so your comp crashes and goes to the command line?
<ikonia> !info ipkungfu
<ubotu> ipkungfu: iptables-based Linux firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-8 (feisty), package size 34 kB, installed size 212 kB
<RichW> Jbir1: Put your paste output in a text file... and write it to the windows drive.. boot into windows.. put in pastebin.. paste here
<yngone> its a firewall
<Seveas> kahrytan, linux terminal server -- dozens of slow machines and one fast server.
<ikonia> yngone: hav eyou installed it ?
<FurryNemesis> system>prefs>screensaver untick activate screensaver when comp is idle
<yngone> i had it working last time i installed
<Jbir1> I am in windows now
<secher> furrynemesis, thx ill try that
<BobSapp> yeah x keeps crashing im in CLI atm
<Jbir1> I will have to use a memory stick
<yngone> yes i installed via package manager
<Jbir1> ah
<swarm> BobSapp, sudo envy -t
<ikonia> yngone: show me "dpkg -l | grep ipkung
<Seveas> envy sucks...
<FurryNemesis> tell me if it works
<Seveas> better not use it
<Coded1> i have a rage 128 on my machine and dmesg shows it as a 4x agp but puts it in 1x mode, needless to say the performance is pretty crappy and doing things like playing with windows draging them around crashes applications
<yngone> ii  ipkungfu                                   0.5.2-8                                iptables-based Linux firewall
<ikonia> Seveas: finally someone who agrees
<Coded1> anyone know how to change the agp speed?
<Seveas> yngone, pastebin that ./ipkungfu script
<RichW> Jbir1: You have more problems than networking then.
<ikonia> yngone: ok, I stand correct it appears installed. Is the ipkungfu binary in your current working directory
<kahrytan> Seveas,  isn't what im talking about the opposite?
<ikonia> ubuntu in the bios
<_MrPink_> growav: try this in terminal:   sudo tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<wolferine> what dir is the kernel source headers ?
<ikonia> oosp
<Jbir1> my usb works
<ikonia> Coded1 in the bios
<Jbir1> my networking doesn't
<Seveas> kahrytan, well, you could do that as well
<RichW> !info envy
<ubotu> Package envy does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<yngone> there is no ./ipkungfu script
<kahrytan> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Coded1> my bios doesnt support changing the agp speed
<Coded1> :(
<Seveas> wolferine, /usr/src/`uname -r`
<yngone> it should run by command ipkungfu
<IndyGunFreak> Envy, Automatix, Easyubuntu, et all, are great if you want to learn to reinstall.
<Acorn22> but
<ikonia> yngone thats why ./ipkungfu doesn't work. Find where it is
<Coded1> its a dell dimension 8250
<yngone> locate ./ipkungfu?
<ikonia> yngone lovcate ipkungfu
<wolferine> thanks Seveas
<Goemtmet> When I change the Appearance of my Gnome Desktop in the Theme DIalog.. am I changing a GTK theme, a Compiz Theme (I'm using Compiz-fusion), or a Metacity theme??? I'm a bit confused and I want to download some themes from gnome-look..
<ikonia> locate
<ikonia> not ./ipkungfu - ipfungfu
<yngone> nothing for locate ipkungfu
<kahrytan> Seveas, I got older 1.4ghz cpu w/ mobo. and extra and older 10gb hdd.
<_MrPink_> Did I understand it correctly, that it is easier to install windows first and then ubuntu (because the grub menu is erased if you install windows after ubuntu ) ?
<yngone> goes to next line... but im in /etc/ipkungfu
<FurryNemesis> _MrPink_, yep
<stefg> !themes | Goemtmet
<ubotu> Goemtmet: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ikonia> yngone: sudo find / -name ipkungfu -print 2>/devv/null
<phanter> Is mpd capable of playing asx streams or should I enable that somewhere?
<ikonia> yngone: sudo find / -name ipkungfu -print 2>/dev/null
<RichW> Goemtmet: Use emerald in synaptic to get compiz themes.
<alex_> can someone help me I was updating to gutsy today and laptop shutoff during the update. after mangling with a lived cd I was able to get it to update mostly
<stefg> !changethemes > Goemtmet
<_MrPink_> FurryNemesis  ok thanks... I think once 7.10 is officially released I will just do a system kill and reinstall windows and linux on one day ;)
<alex_> now when I try to finish the update I keep getting errors from dpk about acpid
<Seveas> alex_, pastebin the errors
<yngone> ikonia   want me to paste bin results?
<FurryNemesis> eek, good luck with that
<Goemtmet> stefg: I know how to change themes.. I just want to know if I should download gtk themes, metacity themes or compiz themes
<alex_> Seveas: k
<RichW> yngone: I use sudo updatedb && locate whattofindhere
<Goemtmet> i dont know which category should i get
<ikonia> yngone it should only find one result
<yngone> it foudn a few
<yngone> can i pm u?
<ikonia> yngone: no, put it in a pastbin
<Acorn22> can someone help me with setting up samba?
<Acorn22> i installed it on my linux computer
<Acorn22> but i cant connect on my windows computer
<Seveas> alex_, after your problem is fixed, it's a good idea to reinstall all packages to iron out other errors that this may have caused. Here's a handy oneliner for that: dpkg -l | awk '/^ii/{print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<gowrav> do linux have any good adult content search web browser like heatsink for windows ;)
<stefg> Goemtmet: all of them, because they apply to different aspects. metacity/compiz are the window managers o this applies to window decorations, gtk themes are for the wifgets, like buttons, sliders etc.
<yngone> ikonia   http://pastebin.com/m356f21e4
<phanter> the documentation does actually say that it should be able to play asx streams with the ffmpeg plugin, but I do not know how to get that in MPD
<ikonia> gowrav pointless question
<ikonia> yngone: "sudo /usr/sbin/ipkungfu"
<Seveas> gowrav, you could try running heatsink via wine, but please be aware that we want to keep this channel PG13 or better
<yngone> i get errors
<yngone> ill paste pastebin
<ikonia> yngone: pastebin them
<heatman> hi.. im fomating my pc and i have 2 HD... one will have ubuntu installed and the other one will be used for storage... what type of partition should i use for that purpose?
<alex_> Seveas, here is the link to it http://pastebin.com/m371b2c06
<ikonia> heatman ext3 on both
<heatman> ikonia: ok ty
<yngone> ikonia   http://pastebin.com/m34e3fd9
<Seveas> alex_, you're in a pickle there, installing the kernel failed
<gowrav> ikonia: may be ... but linux is still behind in software availability !! and yes I don't want the room unclean .. but yes ..sorry .. it is my question.. and yes I'll not ask it again .. but if any body know can tell me ..
<RichW> heatman: Use the default one.. the default is ext3.. ubuntu will do it all for you.
<Seveas> alex_, /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<Seveas> alex_, and then apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<ikonia> yngone: are you sure you installed this via the package manager ?
<Seveas> alex_, and pastebin all errors you get of course :)
<yngone> yeah
<Prowler_1> hello, using multi boot kanotix & ubuntu, can i add WinXP?
<Comax> Hi Everyone
<ikonia> yngone: have you made an ipkungfu configuration ?
<mahrellon> Hi, do you guys know how to find out a harddrives/partitions UUID?
<stefg> heatman: you could improve performance by cleverly parallizing partitions. So if you want it KISS, your approach is ok, but for performance you should have swap on both drives, and can use other tricks (or raid)
<yngone> yeah
<ikonia> yngone locate let
<Prowler_1> multi boot kanotix & ubuntu, can i add WinXP?
<ikonia> yngone: and locate source
<ikonia> Prowler_1 yes you can
<yngone> locate let?
<ikonia> yngone yes
<crimsun> mahrellon: sudo vol_id -u partition
<kahrytan> mahrellon, it's in /dev
<BobSapp> Prowler_1: If you add winxp you should backup your boot sector using one of the howto's online or make a ubuntu restore cd
<mahrellon> Thanks you guys!
<Seveas> mahrellon, sudo vol_id /dev/yourpartition
<mahrellon> Thanks =)
<BobSapp> Prowler_1: because most likley windows xp will rewrite your boot sector in its favour
<Seveas> crimsun, gah :p
<astro76> !fixgrub | Prowler_1
<ubotu> Prowler_1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yngone> ikonia   now what
<ikonia> yngone did it find let ?
<yngone> ikonia  it found a ton
<yngone> ikonia  same with source
<Seveas> (ikonia: source is a shell builting for bash, if it fails in a script: the script is probably using /bin/sh as interpreter whilst (ab)using bashisns like source)
<alex_> Seveas, here is the link to it http://pastebin.com/m382f0f32 after stopping the acpid daemon and running the command to force the dist upgrade it still gives me the same errors
<ikonia> yngone: can ou you pastebin ?
<kahrytan> Seveas, How do you set labels on partitions?
<ikonia> Seveas as as in "source /etc/profile"
<ikonia> Seveas I wondered if it was an ipkungfu script
<Seveas> ikonia, man e2label
<yngone> found to much for my terminal
<yngone> ikonia
<Seveas> alex_, no you get different errors now
<kahrytan> Raise your hand if you love Seveas
<ikonia> Seveas yeah I know "source" thought it was ipkungfu propritary
<Seveas> alex_, the acpid problem is now gone but the kernel problem is still their :)
<Seveas> there*
<Seveas> alex_, sudo dpkg -P linux-image-2.6.22-13-generic
<Seveas> alex_, sudo dpkg -P --force-depends linux-image-2.6.22-13-generic
<yngone> ikonia   i cant see everything it found to much for my terminal
<Seveas> then sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-13-generic
<Jbir1> where do I find pastebin?
<ikonia> yngone Seveas made a valid point, check the shbang at the top of your ipkungfu script
<Seveas> !pastebin | Jbir1
<ubotu> Jbir1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yngone> shbang?
<BobSapp> how strange envy seems to have halted, but i can startx in another term :)
<ikonia> yngone: #!/bin/bash for example
<Jbir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39915/
<theunixlaptop> okay i have alltray working with a transpartent background well when it i have it up on the desktop and i put another window behind it i can not see it just shows the desktop any help?
<BobSapp> looks like python has entered an infinite loop
<osito> hi, how do I restore the lower panel, it's gone from my screen? =(
<yngone> ikonia   i dont understand
<Seveas> osito, rightclick on the top panel and select new panel
<concept_yuk> hi, can i use pidgin(gutsy package) in Feisty?
<nomin> is breezy no longer supported?
<Jbir1> what is wrong
<alex_> Seveas, first command executed fine but the second complained about requesting to remove a package which isn't installed
<Jbir1> What is wlan1:ava?
<Jbir1> and why wlan1 not wlan0?
<BobSapp> anyway  im outa here
<ikonia> yngone look at the shebang line in your ipkungfu script
<Seveas> osito, then add the 'show desktop' button, the window list, the desktop switcher and the trashcan to the bottom panel
<yngone> ikonia   ipkungfu.conf?
<Seveas> alex_, that's ok
<osito> Seveas, thanks
<ikonia> yngone: no - the script /usr/sbin/ipkungfu
<alex_> I'm running apt-get -f dist-upgrade and it seems to be going fine now
<stefg> concept_yuk: no, but getdeb.net has a feisty package afaik
<yngone> pico /usr/sbin/ipkungfu?
<Seveas> alex_, I was afraid the first wouldn't run, the second was a more agressive version of the first
<osito> Seveas, is there an "automated" way?
<OM1136> I have compiled beagle0.2.18 and installed, but there is no evolution backend. What to do to get that to work?
<yngone> #!/bin/sh
<yngone> # Run pre script
<Buzdack_home> hi. plese help. I conected to internet. but web pages no downloading . Why ?
<nomin> where are the breezy repositories located at?  Or are the breezy repos no longer available?
<alex_> Seveas, thank you I was actually able to complete it properly now
<concept_yuk> stefg is there 2.2.1 version?
<Jbir1> I need to get on wireless right away
<Seveas> alex_, after that is done, sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<yngone> how do i make bin.sh
<stefg> concept_yuk: don't know, look yourself
<alex_> I'm going to reboot and check things out I appreciate your help
<Jbir1> If I can't get on the Internet, I am going to have to uninstall Fiesty
<concept_yuk> stefg, ok thanks.
<osito> Seveas, actually I think there's a bug, the panel was there, but was invisible until I right clicked it
<astro76> nomin, breezy is no longer supported, normal ones are 18 months and LTSs are 3 years
<ikonia> yngone: seavas point is valid, its trying to use bourne shell, not bash or compatible shell
<yngone> ikonia   how do i run bin sh
<Seveas> osito, don't you have it on autohide or transparent? :)
<nomin> astro76: ok.  I though breezy was supported for 3 years.
<ikonia> yngone: you have sh on your system but it will be a symlink to another shell
<osito> Seveas, how do I confirm, sorry n00b here =)
<yngone> someone helped me beforce with some command that brought me to a blue screen
<yngone> how do i do that ikonia
<astro76> nomin, dapper 6.06 was the first LTS
<BrianB04> Hey all, have a quick question: Does anyone have any idea why installing the ATI driver would cause X to totally lock up the system, not just x, but the system as well?
<Seveas> osito, if it happens again it's probably your fault. If it doesn't: you found a bug which you can't reproduce. Either way, it sucks ;)
<Prowler_1> I got multi boot kanotix & ubuntu, can i add WinXP?
<Seveas> Prowler_1, yes
<nomin> astro76: ok.  Thank you.
<astro76> Prowler_1, many people answered you already
<ikonia> yngone: do what ?
<ikonia> Prowler_1 for the 3rd time - yes
<Seveas> Prowler_1, but you'll have to reinstall grub
<astro76> !fixgrub | Prowler_1
<ubotu> Prowler_1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<osito> Seveas, anyhow, thanks on the tips
<RichW> nomin: I would just upgrade to a LTS release.
<yngone> ikonia   use sh
<Prowler_1> ok thanks
<foug> sim cards in phones are just microSD cards right?
<Seveas> foug, no
<nomin> RichW: and I can do that just by adding dapper repos, correct?
<foug> darn, what are they Seveas ?
<astro76> foug, nope, they're proprietary
<Seveas> foug, microsd just looks like simcards
<ikonia> !info sh
<RichW> nomin: Do you have a GUI to work with?
<ubotu> Package sh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<annaimkonki> SCANNING documents... which scanning application is compatible with most printer???
<foug> Seveas, astro76, ok thanks ya'll
<coir> I just installed Ubuntu with a Windows partition but GRUB isn't detecting the Windows installation. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> Seveas: what does ubuntu use for a bourne compatiable shell ?
<astro76> foug, they sell special readers though
<astro76> ikonia, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-06-29 23:11 /bin/sh -> dash
<RichW> coir: I have no idea how you managed to do that but linux doesnt normally run from a ntfs partition
<Seveas> ikonia, dash, which is posix-compliant-and-nothing-more, giving you a fast and lightweight /bin/sh
<nomin> RichW: yes, but I'm trying to install linux on an older computer and the newer versions of ubuntu refuse to work on this computer.  I looked up some info and I think there is some kind of a bug.  I'm thinking that if I upgrade then this bug will come up again and refuse to run a newer version of ubuntu on this computer.
<astro76> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to  #! /bin/bash 
<ikonia> astro76 thats the generic shell
<Seveas> ikonia, but scripts that use bashisms won't work in it
<coir> RichW: No, Linux isn't running on NTFS, I have an NTFS partition and an ext3 partition
<ikonia> Seveas so it is dash only
<coir> But GRUB won't detect the Windows installation on the NTFS
<ikonia> yngone: did you read that ?
<annaimkonki> SCANNING documents... which scanning application is compatible with most printer???
<ikonia> !caps >annaimkonki
<ikonia> !patience >annaimkonki
<Seveas> !repeat > annaimkonki
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Seveas> flooded by ubotu :)
<Seveas> annaimkonki, and your question doesn't make sense at all
<yngone> so how do i make it work
<Seveas> printers have nothing to do with scanning
<yngone> ?
<RichW> nomin: try update-manager -c
<kahrytan> ikonia, that wasnt shouting.
<ikonia> yngone you need to install bash and change the shebang to point to bash
<astro76> yngone, is the script using #!/bin/sh now? if so change it to bash
<ikonia> kahrytan he was using caps for no reason
<Seveas> ikonia, bash is installed by default
<r00723r0> hi, i'm running compiz-fusion, and emerald refuses to show
<r00723r0> can anyone help
<astro76> ikonia, bash is the default shell in ubuntu
<Seveas> it's still the default login shell
<Jbir1> I still can't get my wireless running
<Jbir1> is the fiesty implementation broken?
<IgorSobreira> hey guys..i was trying to change my keyboard shortcuts, but i've unactivated the arrows(left and right)...anybody knows how can i activate them back??!?!?!
<coir> RichW: So how can I reinstall GRUB so it detects Windows?
<yngone> i just edit the file to /bin/bash?
<r00723r0> anyone know?
<coir> The Windows partition is on HDA1
<r00723r0> is anyone on compiz?
<ikonia> yngone looks like it
<siloko> r00723r0: i think there is a compiz-fusion channel which may be more useful
<Chri2> I have a question..... I have compiz fusion installed porplery, but when I try to rotate the cube...it isn't a cube...it is just a flat rectangle...
<ikonia> astro76: Seveas thanks for the correct
<astro76> yngone, yes sir
<RichW> nomin: I highly suggest using a "Alternate" boot cd of a newer release...
<r00723r0> thanks
<Chri2> I think this is a common problem...how do i fix it?
<ikonia> correction even
<Seveas> coir, add this to /boot/grub/menu.lst:
<stefg> coir: you don't need to reinstall, you just have to adjust /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Seveas> root (hd0,0)
<siloko> Chri2: thats just a setting in the settings mnager
<Seveas> chainloader +1
<concept_yuk> Where can i find pidgin2.2.1  for feisty?
<sayers> Chri2, You need to go into the compiz fusion settings
<Chri2> how do I change it then?
<Chri2> ok
<yngone> worked
<yngone> thanks
<Seveas> concept_yuk, feisty has gaim, not pidgin
<sayers> concept_yuk, getdeb.net
<Chri2> where in the compiz fusion settings
<astro76> !pidgin | concept_yuk
<ubotu> concept_yuk: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<pulica> whats the best shaping tool?
<ePax> how can i install nbtstat?
<concept_yuk> sayers, there is 2.2.0
<wackamole> r00723r0:   try 'emerald --replace' then try changing theme
<RichW> coir: It normally detects it and either gives option to resize (which i personally dont recommend) and make a linux partiton or you picked another option to wipe the windows drive and install the linux one.
<Seveas> pulica, an axe
<Chri2> I have looked everywhere in the compiz fusion settings and i cannot get tihs cube to work properly
<Chri2> it doesn't look like a 3d cube...but all of the right settings are on
<concept_yuk> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<IgorSobreira> hey guys..i was trying to change my keyboard shortcuts, but i've unactivated the arrows(left and right)...anybody knows how can i activate them back??!?!?!
<pulica> i make myself clear "the best bandwith shaping tool"
<stefg> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Flats> ne1 here install evolution for feisty?
<stefg> !info wondershaper
<Chri2> Can someone help me?!?!
<moparfan90> can someone please help me get my "ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia" sound card to work
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<bayx> good evening
<stefg> !please | Chri2
<ubotu> Chri2: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Flats> I keep getting an error which I think is normal but I don't know what it means
<siloko> Chri2: just enable the desktop cube
<theAdib> hey all, I red abaout new packages : libclutter do they have any web page ?
<astro76> Chri2, try #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-effects
<Chri2> siloko... i DID.
<Chri2> something is not right
<jduggan> hey guys, ive changed my default session to blackbox because its hella less resource intensive, i usually start up apps with X in my .xinitrc, ive got gdm handling my login sessions, its not reading xinitrc, hwo can i make an app start with blackbox from gdm?
<siloko> Chri2: did yu also enable the rotate cube option?
<askand> Is asp better than myzql or is it not possible to compare these?
<moparfan90> does anyone here have sound on a inspiron 1521
<Chri2> Yes.
<Chri2> Again, like I said, it rotates, but it is NOT a 3D cube..
<Seveas> askand, asp is an application framework, mysql is a database. Comparing apples to oranges would make more sense :)
<Flats> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yngone> anyone encrypted there /home or /swap with truecrypt?
<ikonia> yngone encryutping swap seems overkill
<RichW> Chri2: You need to add more desktops.. i assume you have two.
<stefg> jduggan: afaik blackbox has its own autostart mechanism, and you should rather use openbox, which is a fork and still actively developed
<yngone> ikonia  why
<ikonia> yngone why encypt it ?
<RichW> Chri2: It makes a flat kind of thing with two desktops, triangle with three, cube with 4, etc
<yngone> arnt there files there couple to valuble
<Chri2> lol
<ikonia> yngone such as ?
<Chri2> no...
<Chri2> I have 4  desktops
<Seveas> ikonia, *very* useful when hibernating :)
<Chri2> and it still only shows 2 when i rotate
<moparfan90> anyone want to help me fix my sound card?
<Ashfire908> what is the4 command to paause a process?
<ikonia> Seveas be quiet ;)
<nomin> RichW: the alternate boot cd sounds like a good option to try.  I'll do that and see what happens.
<Seveas> ikonia, laptops get stolen all the time... your private key may just be in memory when hibernating...
<StaticVector> I actually have the same problem as Chris2
<stefg> moparfan90: lspci | grep audio ?
<ikonia> Seveas yes, I know, I had mine stolen, and my home dir is enccypted
<StaticVector> Chri2*
<astro76> Ashfire908, ctrl+z if it's the foreground, or bg processid if it's in the background, jobs to list them
<Seveas> Ashfire908, kill -STOP pid_of_process
<ikonia> but I don't hibernate so don't bother with swap
<fhobia> anybody know how to tell pbuilder "build this package assuming this other package is installed" ?
<Seveas> Ashfire908, or: pkill -STOP name_of_process
<RichW> nomin: Yeah I think ive done a alternate one on some VERY low end hardware.. im talking 100-400mhz
<moparfan90> <stefg>, that returned nothing
<Nomikos> Hello all, I'm without a mouse, is there any way to move the mouse cursor using key combinations?
<crimsun> jduggan: use ~/.xsession
<pulica> how many day until 7.10?
<Seveas> fhobia, add the package as build dependency or install it manually in your pbuilder chroot
<moparfan90> my sound card is " ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia"
<RichW> pulica: 10 or 11
<Lamego> pulica, on the 18th
<pulica> i just cant wait ....
<Chri2> I guess you can't help me here
<PKdoR> what is the best media player for linux? I would like to have just one or 2 installed and I dont really like totem and VLC is one of my choises so I need just one more
<RichW> pulica: Get the beta.
<pulica> hmm  not stable
<RichW> pulica: agreed.
<stefg> moparfan90: when you have not typoed this means you have no soundcard (or an ISA-bus system, or IRQ trouble)
<pulica> this version can be shipped?
<fhobia> Seveas: how do i do the former? pbuilder says it can't find it...but i installed it on my system already
<concept_yuk> I do not have msn accaunt and i use pidgin 2.2.0, is that safe?
<moparfan90> <stefg>, i dont understand. it works fine in windows...  but i hate windows
<RichW> pulica: Yes all future versions will be on shipit
<stefg> moparfan90: aplay -l ?
<moparfan90> aplay: device_list:218: no soundcards found...
<Seveas> fhobia, read a packaging manual :)
<PKdoR> can some one recomend a good media player for linux other then VLC?
<save> ciao
<jasper> hi - can i get some help with beryl please
<wG> I have downloaded the ubuntu desktop 7.04 i386.iso from ubuntu's website and tried to install it in a new Virtual PC 2007 virtual machine but it fail. The first screen appear and I select the first option "Start or Install Ubuntu"
<Seveas> !beryl | jasper
<ubotu> jasper: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<fhobia> Seveas: ok, thanks for your help...i think i found some docs...8)
<INeedSomeGames> hi guys, i like games like njam,lost vikings, or the classic bomberman. anyone got any suggestion on a good similar game in linux?
<Seveas> fhobia, there should be one on help.ubuntu.com
<wG> after that appear:
<stefg> moparfan90: your soundcard isn't even seen on the bus.... run dmesg and paste that to !pastebin
<yngone> sudo dpkg -i truecrypt.deb  ; isnt wroking
<yngone> Errors were encountered while processing: truecrypt.deb
<stefg> !paste | moparfan90
<ubotu> moparfan90: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wG> isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89)
<wG> isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe)
<wG> Loading; please wait...
<wG> and nothing happen
<wG> :-(
<Ashfire908> Seveas, how do i resume the process
<Seveas> Ashfire908, kill -CONT pid / pkill -CONT name
<moparfan90> <stefg>, its too long.... i cant scroll up to the top on terminal
<BlackCow> so im setting up my ubuntu server and for some reason I have to install apache, mysql, and php all seperatly, it said it would install the LAMP server automaitaclly for me, what do you think went wrong?
<RichW> Seveas: Perhaps !beryl should say its not developed anymore.
<yngone> sudo dpkg -i truecrypt.deb  ; isnt wroking
<stefg> moparfan90: then redirect ' dmesg > output.log '
<yngone> Errors were encountered while processing: truecrypt.deb
<Seveas> RichW, fair point -- but it's still the better alternative in feisty
<moparfan90> will the lspci work?
<Seveas> which is what we support here :)
<gutsy> hello, i've installed gusty and i want to desactivate it with shell (in recovery mode). how can i do it?
<siloko> Chri2: two things - in general settings your desktop size (horizontal virtual size) needs to be greater than one - and the behaviour you suggest is the binding for ctrl-alt-down - try ctrl-alt-left (or right)
<stefg> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<pulica> !wondershaper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wondershaper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gutsy> thak you ubotu
<imyousuf> hi. I am fairly new to linux and ubuntu. I am using Fiesty Fawn on my Acer 5585 laptop. I could get everything working fine except for the sound card. It seems that the OS detects my Sound card but will not play any sort of sound. I would like to know how I could proceed to solve this issue.
<moparfan90> <stefg>, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39916/
<stefg> k, wait a sec
<stefg> !gutsy | moparfan90:
<ubotu> moparfan90:: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<fabrymondo> hello everybody
<erUSUL> !sound | imyousuf
<ubotu> imyousuf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> !intelhda | imyousuf
<nzero> ikonia do you ever sleep
<ubotu> imyousuf: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ikonia> nzero soon
<Seveas> nzero, sleep is for wussies
<moparfan90> <stefg>, so does that mean it cant be fixed?
<Seveas> ikonia, is a hardass
<imyousuf> ok
<nzero> everyone i know is a insomniac
<imyousuf> having a look
<stefg> moparfan90: use feisty, the kernel in gutsy is still a building site at the moment. Don't bother to fix it now, will probably be obsolete in a couple of dys
<nzero> i think it means something
<moparfan90> ooo
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> thanks for your help
<moparfan90> do i have to reinstall... or is there a downgrade method?
<nzero> what do you do for a living ikonoa
<nzero> ikonia
<stefg> moparfan90: no downgrade. if you need it working NOW you have to reinstall feisty
<imyousuf> erUSL: Intel HDA
<Seveas> !offtopic | nzero
<ubotu> nzero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ikonia> nzero: bit off topic
<moparfan90> ok
<moparfan90> im off to reinstall
<nzero> is there like a non-support ubuntu chat
<stefg> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<emca> hi
<coir> ok, Seveas, I added that to menu.lst but when I select Windows in the GRUB menu it doesn't do anything, it just blinks quickly and shows the GRUB menu again
<DrSmall> Hello
<M_A_K> I have an Apple Powerbook G3 (333) with 64MB RAM.  Can I install xubuntu?
<fabrymondo> coir: reinstall the grub
<coir> fabrymondo: How?
<coir> aptitue reinstall grub?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: Ubuntu no longer supports the Mac hardware, look at Debian Etch
<fabrymondo> grub-install
<skyggen> Hi everybody. New to the whole Xchat scene.. How come I can't get the autojoin to work? The channelname I type, wheter it's channelname og #channelname .. It comes up with channel doesn't exist ?
<M_A_K> Bummer.  THanks though.
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: np.., If you like Ubuntu, you'll like Debian.. its what ubuntu is based on
<fabrymondo> Coir: I'm sorry, i'm not english, try to type grub-install
<trogdor> M_A_K: I setup a very slim xubuntu like system with debian on one comp, I can show you a guide
<trogdor> M_A_K: ah crap think it got deleted.. but its not too hard to setup xfce
<fabrymondo> Is there anyone who is using Icecast/Shoutcast on ubuntu?
<M_A_K> trogdor : thanks.  I will get etch and then go from there.
<wG> isapnp: checksum for device 1 is not valid (0x89) / isapnp: checksum for device 2 is not valid (0xbe) / Loading, please wait... ---> But nothing happen
<wG> (I'm trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine, Virtual pc2007)
<coir> I am not trying to recover Ubuntu - I am trying to make GRUB allow me to boot Windows.
<fabrymondo> coir: windows vista?
<wG> someone have an idea?
<coir> fabrymondo: XP
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, hey...
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, tcp6       0      0 :::6667                 :::*                    LISTEN
<zomgoblinz> does that mean its using ipv6?
<Jbirk> What is going on?
<Seveas> zomgoblinz, not neccessarily
<fabrymondo> Coir: I suppose you only need to reinstall grub...
<Jbirk> I hate wireless on fiesty
<Jbirk> it sucks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host37-ip2.globalgate.com.ar]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<coir> fabrymondo: I don't know how to do that.
<stefg> coir: can you be bothered to actually read the howto before you complain ?
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, ok well i cant hit that port either
<Jbirk> That wasn't very constructive, so I will elaborate
<coir> stefg: I am not complaining.
<trogdor> Jbirk: what card?
<M_A_K> This what Im looking for ? debian-40r1-powerpc-xfce-CD-1.iso
<Jbirk> Netgear WG311v3
<zomgoblinz> Seveas, i thought maybe that was what was wrong with trying to ssh in
<Moduliz0r> Hullo people
<jmaxx> hi for all
<zzz> M_A_K: Ubuntu still has a Mac port!
<Jbirk> Worked perfect with Ndiswrapper 1.8
<Jbirk> in Edgy
<trogdor> Jbirk: have you followed the guides at ndiswrapper site?
<coir> What is it I am supposed to be reading? A page that explains how to recover Ubuntu from Windows is not what I need.
<Jbirk> Yes
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: yes
<zzz> M_A_K: Just go to the following address: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<Jbirk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39915/
<blood> Hi all.  I am a complete newbie and I was wondering - I have been using the Add/Remove program function and have found some nifty things there by selecting the option "Show All Available Programs"
<Jbirk> It fails miserably at renewing an ip
<Jbirk> I can even get the card's mac address to show
<fabrymondo> blood: Learn how to use synaptic
<blood> I looked at the sticky on the newb section of Ubuntu forums and it had something explaining how to get support for quicktime and other media codecs etc.
<Jbirk> and I can see my wireless network
<Jbirk> and give it a WEP
<blood> When I try to use that thing it tells me it is illegal
<Jbirk> I just cannot actually connect
<M_A_K> zzz: I have a G3 (333) with only 64 MB Ram/.
<trogdor> Jbirk: it did you try static address? can you ping things?
<blood> Synaptic?
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fabrymondo> blood: need to listen to mp3s?
<IndyGunFreak> Jbirk: where did you get those images?.. iv'e never saw those.
<blood> Mp3s - dvds - i even want to upload video from my cam corder to my computer
<Moduliz0r> Hey, you know as a standard install, the nvidia drivers on 7.04 weren't good for the 8600? Will they be ok for the 8600 in 7.10?
<M_A_K> IndyGunFreak : thanks
<zzz> M_A_K: You can try the alternative install CD which should work with 64MB of RAM.
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: no prob...
<LacusOdii> Im running 7.04 on an imac 333 with 128, and I do not feel like it is fast enough. I had to use the alt CD.
<fabrymondo> blood: Which camera?
<Ahadiel> Hello, Evolution gives me a seg fault when starting it, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/m232921a9
<M_A_K> Okay, I will try them both then.  Thanks for the info.
<blood> It's a sony - it has a USB port on it - however I am not able to access the exact model information at the moment - when I do should I just google it?
<Jbirk> Basically, it seems good by DHCP won't give me an IP
<cryptomatt> Hey guys.. I am having some trouble upgrading from feisty to gutsy gibbon.. it keeps saying could not download release notes.. check your internet connection... i know for sure the internet connection is working.. so what could be wrong
<LacusOdii> ubuntu+ppc=new life
<fabrymondo> blood: pcmcia?
<Jbirk> what iamges?
<fabrymondo> blood: only usb?
<coir> can someoen please look at my menu.lst here http://pastebin.org/4370 and tell me if something is off?
<blood> fabrymondo:  just usb
<Moduliz0r> how does Ubuntu perform with 1394 video cameras?
<IndyGunFreak> Jbirk: the Feisty images for Mac, Playstation, etc?.. why aren't they on the offical page?.. are theu user supported?
<Moduliz0r> how well*
<fabrymondo> blood: It's quite hard to let ubuntu see your usb video camera.. i think
<cafuego> Moduliz0r: my iSight worked fine on all apps that can read DV in
<Jbirk> Yes, I can ping
<blood> Is there a better IRC chat client?  I'm using XChat and it is all black and white and hard to see
<Jbirk> by ip address
<Moduliz0r> ok
<zzz> IndyGunFreak: Yes those are user supported.
<justme> what ubuntu i must get for core 2 duo?
<blood> fabrymondo:  is it impossible?
<Jbirk> why doesn't dhcp work?
<stefg> LacusOdii: you should rather use xubuntu. 128 MB is not enough for gnome
<justme> what ubuntu arch i must get for core 2 duo?
<fabrymondo> blood: i use LOSTIRC
<kahrytan> mencoder is fixed in gutsy right?
<IndyGunFreak> zzz: hmm
<IndyGunFreak> had never saw them....
<cafuego> justme:  i386
<ikonia> kahrytan why it broke
<blood> LOSTIRC - gotcha, thanks I'll go download that one real fast
<LacusOdii> I will try that, I have never played with anything but the regular ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i knew canonical had dropped the Mac after edgy
<kahrytan> ikonia, it's broke in feisty.
<Moduliz0r> but has anyone tried a sony DV firewire connected camera, what do you use to copy off video
#ubuntu 2008-09-29
<sacabonos> bobertdos, y doesn't firefox prompting for flash update then?
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<gmm46> i need help with a game
<gmm46> i installed alien arena just now but it wont run
<^paradox^> Agent_bob: i just sent a test page from that and waiting for it to print
<gmm46> i click on it in the games menu but it comes up as a black scree
<lost_boy432> can't mount my external hdd and i can't find it in fstab or mtab. can anyone help please?
<gmm46> n then disapears
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<gmm46> how will i fix that
<gmm46> also i have another problem
<bobertdos> sacabonos: because 10 is in its second release candidate
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 it wont be in fstab  and not in mtab until mounted.
<gmm46> i installed wine 1.1.3 because as said on all the websites i check it should run psobb
<bobertdos> sacabonos: but it's very stable now, especially since FF 3.0.3
<gmm46> but when i run it it logs me out of my computer
<gmm46> help please???!!!!
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432   sudo fdisk -l  # find the device node for the filesystem you want to mount.    then  sudo mount /dev/device_node /mnt
<bobertdos> sacabonos: the best part is that it doesn't need libflashsupport
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 if it errors tell us.
<^paradox^> Agent_bob: there were like ten jobs backed up where i tried to send other test pages
<gmm46> hello who will help me?
<^paradox^> i cancelled those. it says purged. does that mean it deleted them?
<LjL> gmm46: try asking in #winehq
<con-man> join #wine
<con-man> mt
<LjL> gmm46: i also suggest putting your questions in a *single* line
<sacabonos> bobertdos, so how should I go with the installation?
<Hqrsie> more like...join #whine...
<aguitel> anyone use firefox 3.1 ?
<bobertdos> sacabonos: The first thing is to leave absolutely no trace of flash 9 in your system, so purge flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport.
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ ok check that the printer is not "paused" in cups
<csilk> aguitel,  yeah
<csilk> it sucks on ubuntu
<gwyo> Canaris_ still in 800x600. ugh.
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ i used to see that if the printer accidently got paused.
<gwyo> Canaris_ didn't know that trying to use an external monitor would mess things up so bad
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<^paradox^> lol how do i check if its paused from that site?
<frozenskunk> Can anyone please give me some help getting my remotes to work with a commandIR in mythbuntu? I've been asking for hours in the mythbuntu room without a single response...
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ uh
<^paradox^> state says idle accepting jobs
<okasa> what is the website that is primarily used to post temporary code to show it to others (using a generated URL)?
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ "pause" it and then "resume" it ?
<bobertdos> !paste okasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste okasa
<bazhang> okasa, paste.ubuntu.com
<bobertdos> !paste | okasa
<ubottu> okasa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<waxbytes> hi all
<frozenskunk> Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.comPastes to http://paste.ubuntu.comPastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<aguitel> csilk, how is it ?
<bobertdos> aguitel: He said it sucks :p
<Canaris_> gwyo, that sucks.. But if I was U I would just go with hardy anyway. MUCH better hardware detection
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<gwyo> Canaris_ thanks for your help
<aguitel> bobertdos, many bugs?
<^paradox^> stop printer and then start printer there?
<Canaris_> gwyo, just get it from ubuntu.com and reinstall
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: I tried sudo fdisk -l but i dont know how to find the device node
<ASrock> i currently have a wiered and wireless connecton to my ubuntu comp...how do i tell it to default to the wireless
<bobertdos> aguitel: I don't know, but I would guess quite a few since development started not that long ago.
<gwyo> Canaris_ not upgrade through update manager?
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 you can "pastebin" the output and we'll find it for you.
<sacabonos> bobertdos, done with the purge
<Agent_bob> !pastebin > lost_boy432
<ubottu> lost_boy432, please see my private message
<gwyo> can anyone else tell me why I can't get my laptop to boot into normal un-safe mode? Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/d6cb5cffe
<^paradox^> Agent_bob: did u read my pastebin http://rafb.net/p/r113tc58.html ?
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ yes but didn't see anything that explained the issue
<Canaris_> gwyo, NO! Do u have many files that u want to keep?
<gwyo> Canaris_ yeah, i do
<^paradox^> i dont know whats going on. it is getting the test pages
<csilk> aguitel,  same as the previous version, crashes at the sign of flash and javascript on the same page
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<^paradox^> and on the vista pc its connected to it prints files from that pc fine
<gwyo> Canaris_ i kinda wanted to hold off until Ibex came out
<csilk> and has some stupid save tabs button that doesnt actually save tabs
<Canaris_> gwyo, just copy them to another partition (which you should have done anyways) or burn it onto a CD. Updating a messed up system is never a good idea
<bobertdos> sacabonos: In a terminal, type: locate libflashplayer.so to make sure everything is gone -- better safe than sorry. The archive is here: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob:http://paste.ubuntu.com/51851/plain/
<ntelos> hi mporei na voitheisei....exo eeepc kai thelo drivers gia wi fi se ubuntu 7.10
<sacabonos> bobertdos, Do I have to restart my computer or something, because when I opened firefox and went to about:plugins I still see "Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124" as enabled, am I missing something?
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ i know this will sound stupid.  but did you try turning off the printer itself and then back on and testing ?
<Canaris_> gwyo, well updating from 8.04 to 8.10 is easier then from 7.XX to 8.10
<sisif> Hello guys. One quick question. How well does the driver for BCM4401-B0 wifi card works in 8.04 ? (right now using ndiswrapper)
<sacabonos> bobertdos, ha, good thing u just mentioned that :D
<bazhang> !gr | ntelos
<ubottu> ntelos: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<^paradox^> well i can do that. didnt think to but worth a shot ;-)
<^paradox^> brb
<ntelos> hi can somenody tells me where i can find wi fi support for eee pc i have ubuntu 7.10
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<Hqrsie> ntelos madwifi
<sacabonos> bobertdos, the locate command gave me this. /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<gwyo> Canaris_ could you look at my xorg.conf to see what's wrong?
<aguitel> ntelos, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/index.php
<fiyawerx> does anyone know of an mp3 player that you can drag url's into that will play them as a stream? its a pain opening up a separate window for each one you want to sample
<gwyo> Canaris_ http://pastebin.com/d6cb5cffe
<fiyawerx> winamp used to do it, but i havn't found one yet that will on linux
<Hqrsie> however intrepid ibex promises extended wifi support on subnotebooks
<droopsta915> does anyone know why my computer wont come back on after i suspend? I have to power off then back on every time.
<^paradox^> any certain amount of time to leave it off for?
<frozenskunk> mythtv / commandIR help anyone?
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Assuming you did completely purge flashplugin and libflashsupport, I suppose that one will be safe to manually delete. rm that file
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 hmmm disk is not detected.
<sacabonos> bobertdos, OK will do now
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 is it turned on ?
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 plugged in ?
<T00L> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Canaris_> gwyo, hmm looks alright
<Canaris_> gwyo, sorry man. looks like you're gonna have to reinstall
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: Yes, the light it has is on and everything. I also have my hiptop phone and usb flash drive connected
<vbman11> hi all!
<adrian> alguien me puede decir como puedo entrar a otros canales
<T00L> any wiki how to load kernel from the grub-command-line?
<gwyo> Canaris_ damn. Thanks though
<bazhang> adrian, /join #channel
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 unplug the usb cord to the drive and replug it,  then pastebin the output of   dmesg | tail
<sacabonos> bobertdos, ok done its not there in the about:plugins
<aguitel> adrian, pon /join #ubuntu-es
<Canaris_> gwyo, no prob. but trust me setting it up from scratch is gonna improve many things. and next time have a extra partition for all the file that are non-system files!!
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: okay
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255
<T00L> !grub command line
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vbman11> so I want to update to 8.10 but I want to make sure I don't have the intel ethernet card. could I just do an "lspci" or is there another command(my ethernet card is on my motherboard)?
<^paradox^> ok well i turned the printer off and back on and a page printed
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Okay, then download the tar.gz for Linux: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<adrian> pero yo digo para entrar en otro canal que no sea este
<adrian> como tengo que ahcer
<adrian> para entrar por ejemplo en el canal valencia
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ all working now ?
<^paradox^> but ive just sent another test page and it hasnt
<^paradox^> it showed up as job19
<Agent_bob> ah man////
<T00L> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vbman11> so I want to update to 8.10 but I want to make sure I don't have the intel ethernet card. could I just do an "lspci" or is there another command(my ethernet card is on my motherboard)?
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob:http://paste.ubuntu.com/51854/plain/
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ ok i relent.  that issue is over my head.   maybe someone else can help
<mcbrided> I'm attempting to configure, compile and install a kernel (operating systems class) using intrepid alpha 6...I successfully configured but going to compile I am getting make file errors: http://pastie.org/281045
<^paradox^> it came up as active, went away, it even looks like it completed
<gmm46> ok so anyway
<bobertdos> adrian: Es que no puedes entrar el canal?
<mcbrided> anyone able to clue me in as to what I should do now?
<lch> hello, I installed exim and I want only to be able to send mail, not receive mail, over a smtprelay, can somebody tell me how to set that up?
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ i've only had printer issues one time myself....    sorry man.  maybe someone else knows more about it.
<gmm46> I want to run alien arena. only problem is that when i start it a black screen comes up and then exits the game. How could i fix this?
<^paradox^> how do i completely delete all these jobs? theyre still showing up as 19, 20, etc
<RickZilla> Any aurdor users in here, or any other recommendations for linux-based hard disk multitrack recording?
<gmm46> *Note* i installed alien arena through the Add and remove app
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: in case your wondering i unplugged my flash drive and phone so only my hdd is connected. I only have 3 usb ports
<sacabonos> bobertdos, I extracted the file now I have 2 files flashplayer-installer, libflashplayer.so should I copy this libflashplayer.so to my plugins dir only?
<gmm46> ?
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ in the system admin printer   you can delete jobs
<Davidgfhgfh> hey guys im using a hp a710y and i installed ubuntu using wubi but when i try and boot into ubuntu i get this error messege does anybody know what this means etxunit.drc317sednot found initunable to execute binsh for rc-defaultno such file or directory  initrc default main process (6871) terminated with status 255+
<^paradox^> sys > admin > printing?
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 yeah i'm looking at the post,  it seems that the usb count is 33 now.   why is it so high you been trying to fix this for a while ?
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Yeah, you can either do that, or you can run the installer from the terminal (using sudo) and give it the path /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3 to install directly (and globally) to Firefox.
<gmm46> ??????
<Agent_bob> ^paradox^ think so.
<Canaris_> Davidgfhgfh, dont use wubi
<inasmu> Davidgfhgfh: did you hibernate windows or shut it down normally?
<mcbrided> anyone able to give me a hand compiling a kernel by chance?
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: All day :D
<Davidgfhgfh> canaris: i tryed using the cd but it didnt work either
<^paradox^> ah see just now the printer acted like it was going to print. but stopped before the paper went in
<^paradox^> lol unbelievable
<ASrock> is there a way i can make icons on the panel flash a different color when something happens like if i get a message and i have the window minimized
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 give me a sec.
<bobertdos> !work | Davidgfhgfh
<ubottu> Davidgfhgfh: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gmm46> a hello i need help
<gmm46> >:o
<inasmu> gmm46: whats your problem?
<Canaris_> gmm46, go!! ;)
<gmm46> i installed alien arena but when i run it it exits on itself
<Davidgfhgfh> ubottu: it doesnt work....it loads about quarter of the way after install and freezes...but instead of getting and error messege with wubi....it doesnt have an error messege it just stays and doesnt do anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gmm46> nothing but black screen appears before exiting
<^paradox^> maybe if i restart the vista pc. just grasping at straws here lol
<firewolf> Is it true that ubuntu hates AMD and ATI?
<Canaris_> gmm46, start it from a terminal and see if it gives u any errors
<inasmu> gmm46: do you have the proper video card/sufficient ram to run it? alien arena uses pretty intensive specs, if I recall corectly
<thiebaude> firewolf:i think those card makers hate linux
<gmm46> ok hang on
<firewolf> orly?
<bobertdos> Davidgfhgfh: What's your system like, spec-wise?
<gmm46> lol just wait
<ASrock> ati is starting to have linux support for their cards..
<frozenskunk1> Can anyone please give me some help getting my remotes to work with a commandIR in mythbuntu? I've been asking for hours in the mythbuntu room without a single response...
<^paradox^> brb
<inasmu> frozenskunk1: is there some reason its not working with lirc? I thought that was supported better
<Davidgfhgfh> bobertdos: hpa710y 2.4 ghz processor p4 2gb of ram 160 gb harddrive
<gmm46> ok i tried it in the teminal and the same thing happened
<bobertdos> firewolf: Yeah, that's probably more accurate. To the developers' credit though, it's difficult engineering those drivers.
<gmm46> only i got an error messege
<gmm46> ill paste it in
<gmm46> using /home/austin/.alien-arena/data1/ for writing
<gmm46> using /home/austin/.alien-arena/arena/ for writing
<gmm46> execing default.cfg
<gmm46> couldn't exec config.cfg
<gmm46> Console initialized.
<FloodBot1> gmm46: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<inasmu> !pastebin | gmm46
<ubottu> gmm46: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have used ubuntu in VM under windows but now it is the first time that I am using VM to use windows under ubuntu. Which one of these options would let me do it easier and would offer the larger support for programs that I would like to install under windows (e.g. britannia, chessmamster, comsol (or femlab)) thanks
<frozenskunk1> If you believe the claims, it is supported easily. I have been up and down every doc I can find, and can't get it going.
<^paradox^> suppers ready
<K_Dallas> the options: vmware workstation, xen (I still dont know how to use it), parallel, virtualbox
<AbigailD> How do I automount my network shares in my computer? EG: other computer shares on this computer
<frozenskunk1> inasmu: have tried mode2, irw, changing lircd.conf's, etc. and no luck
<sifunk> K_Dallas: i've always had success with vbox and vmware
<bobertdos> Davidgfhgfh: So Ubuntu stalls mid-installation or mid-boot?
<Davidgfhgfh> mid boot
<Davidgfhgfh> bobertdos: mid boot
<inasmu> K_Dallas: I use VirtuaBox OSE and it works for everything I need
<K_Dallas> sifunk, vbox is very easy to setup what about vmware?
<sacabonos> bobertdos, now it shows Shockwave Flash 10.0 r12 in about:plugins, I'll check youtube now
<thiebaude> davidgfhgfh:how much memory do you have?
<K_Dallas> inasmu, oh, good to know. thanks
<benjick> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2127/2520175998_699b8eace7_o.jpg
<firewolf> how do I add repos?
<benjick> wrong chan, sorry :P
<sifunk> i honestly dont remember too much about vmare, it's been a while.. but vbox would be my first choice
<frozenskunk1> inasmu: have tried all the troubleshooting methods I can find, still no luck. I had it working before, and girlfriend updated the box and overwrote all config files, haven't gotten it working again since 8.04 was released.
<sacabonos> bobertdos, I have one more question. If that hanging happend again isn't there anyway to kill firefox/flashplayer instead of restarting the system?
<gmm47> so now what
<Davidgfhgfh> bobertdos: i tried installing with cd worked fine but wouldnt boot and no error messege with wubi it works fine but doesnt boot and i get the error messege i posted aboce
<K_Dallas> sifunk, i have used vbox with windows host, i will try it the other way around then, thanks
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432  A user with an AOpen AK73Pro motherboard reported that turning off the BIOS option "Assign IRQ for USB" solved this problem for him.
<frozenskunk1> hardware is all ok, can get it (sort of) going under knoppmyth, but since I can't stand trying to work on things uder knoppmyth...
<Davidgfhgfh> thiebaude: 2gb of ram
<inasmu> hrm, are you sure the updating didn't just move the old config files? sometimes dpkg will append ".old" or something to an old config file instead of removing it
<thiebaude> plenty of memory
<firewolf> how do I add repos?
<sifunk> K_Dallas: not a problem, hope you get things working
<K_Dallas> :)
<thiebaude> david:did you burn your cd?
<thiebaude> did
<lost_boy432> Agent_bob: Thanks! but... how do I do that?
<Davidgfhgfh> thiebaude: yes and i checked integrity from the install screen and i checked md5 sum
<thiebaude> david:did you burn it at the slowest speed possible?
<thiebaude> did
<bobertdos> Davidgfhgfh: Two things, do a memtest to make sure your RAM isn't bad, and try pressing escape during boot to enter text mode and see what you can see when it hangs.
<firewolf> Where or how do I add repos?
<thiebaude> firewolf:software sources
<Davidgfhgfh> bobertdos: i did that also the other night like two nights ago it took like overnight and a little while longer everything was 100%
<Davidgfhgfh> bobertdos: someone in this room told me to do it along with the integrity checks and md5 thing
<thiebaude> bobertdos:the checksums have to match
<bobertdos> Davidgfhgfh: advice that I think most people here will echo
<bobertdos> Davidgfhgfh: also try booting into recovery mode
<Agent_bob> lost_boy432 then that screen wasn't bios it was ntldr
<bobertdos> sacabonos: yes, in the terminal, killall firefox-bin
<amrik> Hi I need help locating which package has the gdk/gdkkeysyms.h header
<sacabonos> bobertdos, will try to full screen now
<Canaris_> Davidgfhgfh, have u ever tried booting directly from the liveCD?
<K_Dallas> Q: Is a 11-character wide password good enough for admin or it is overkill? thanks
<Davidgfhgfh> canaris: yes and it hangs at screen too and doesnt boot
<unop> amrik, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gdkkeysyms.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy
<sacabonos> bobertdos, wow, thanks bobertdos it worked wonderfully perfect thanks for all the help
<Hqrsie> K_Dallas: 11c is good as long as it's strong
<bobertdos> sacabonos: You're quite welcome.
<K_Dallas> Hqrsie, it is pretty strong, has everything in it ;)
<sacabonos> bobertdos, also this version seems to be faster with seeking in video
<KlrSpz> anyone have any success with sdlmame? Docs and such are extremely limited and i'm confused on if a menu should display my roms or if i HAVE to start them manually (which doens't make for a fluid interaction via an HTPC)
<sifunk> you should be good then, you never never go overkill on password strength imo
<amrik> unop: this is very useful feature. thanks!
<unop> amrik, if you install the apt-file package, you can search offline using this command.  apt file gdkkeysyms.h
<K_Dallas> sifunk, ok :) thanks
<bobertdos> sacabonos: That's because flash 10 (as long as the environment is set up just right) uses the GPU even more than 9 did.
<Canaris_> Davidgfhgfh, weird
<unop> amrik, sorry, apt-file search gdkkeysyms.h
<B3z3rk3r> hey all
<sacabonos> bobertdos, good to know, I think it really is faster
<netsurf3> can someone tell me what on earth just happened here? http://pastebin.com/m46fff4b7
<bobertdos> sacabonos: It's good to hear someone say that, because sometimes, I have a hard time telling.
<bobertdos> sacabonos: Just be careful about upgrading that now. Always get rid of the old one. Since flash 10 seems to work out well for you, I'll give you this: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<amrik> unop: alright well this doesnt fix my problem for some reason. I am trying to compile bochs and it cannto find gdk/gdkkeysyms.h even after installing those packages
<subdolus> Hey guys! Every time I go to watch anything in mplayer, it plays in black and white... Is there a setting somewhere for this?
<Daft_Punk> I have 2 ubuntu computers, 1 is desktop, 1 is laptop. i want to make share folder on desktop and access it using laptop, I think i made the share but don't know how to access it. help plz
<unop> amrik, why not use bochs available from the repos?
<subdolus> amrik: you probably need the 'dev' versions of those packages
<unop> amrik, but to address your problem.  sudo apt-get build-dep bochs  #installs the necessary libraries to build bochs
<amrik> unop: alright well i need to compile some special modifications to bochs which si why i cant use the one in the repository
<unop> amrik, right, well - sudo apt-get build-dep bochs
<kebomix> hello , i have program in .tar.gz file , how to install it ?
<unop> !build > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<Canaris_> kebomix, tar xvzf FILENAME
<sacabonos> bobertdos, ok thanks again I'll aptitude purge first before updating
<fiyawerx> erk.. all of the sudden any movies i play have like 90% blue tint in any player I try - anyone know what would cause that?
<fiyawerx> like peoples skin look likes smurfs
<RickZilla> Where can I go to find out how much space on my hard drive is available?
<fiyawerx> it only appears in videos tho, my normal desktop is perfectly ifne
<demontager> where is compiz config in Ubuntu, Gnome desktop?
<amrik> unop: it still cant find the header file, but its certainly in the file system under /usr/include/gtk-2.0
<amrik> unop: i think bochs might have some issues compiling...
<unop> amrik, you've run build-dep ?
<inasmu> RickZilla: df -h will tell you
<unop> amrik, are you modifying configure options at all?
<amrik> unop: certainly
<RickZilla> df-h?
<Daft_Punk> I have 2 ubuntu computers, 1 is desktop, 1 is laptop. i want to make share folder on desktop and access it using laptop, I think i made the share but don't know how to access it. help plz
<unop> amrik, you might need to 'make clean'  and try again
<unop> !samba > Daft_Punk
<ubottu> Daft_Punk, please see my private message
<inasmu> RickZilla: df -h, there's a space between the df and the -h, the "-h" just means "display in human readable format"
<Daft_Punk> unop, i dont have windows
<unop> Daft_Punk, samba can't be installed on windows :)
<RickZilla> ok...just type that into the terminal?
<amrik> unop: i modified the source to use <gtk-2.0/gdk/gdkkeysyms.h> instead but this doesnt have some of the keybindings its looking for
<unop> Daft_Punk, samba helps with filesharing on linux too
<inasmu> RickZilla: yeah, if you type that in the temrinal it'll show you how much space is available on all your mounted partitions
<Daft_Punk> unop, well the link u gave me seems to be pertaining to windows shares
<RickZilla> inasmu:  Thanks for the help, I'll check it
<con-man> I got guitar hero working with Wine thanks to the guys in #winehq but I cant get the guitar controller working, has anyone here gotten it to work?
<inasmu> RickZilla: if you don't want to use the terminal, you can just right click on the drive in Nautilius, that might be easier
<ASrock> how do i set what internet connection ubuntu connects to by default?
<unop> Daft_Punk, windows shares are SMB shares - the same kind that samba creates and uses
<MaRXiaNo> nas
<inasmu> RickZilla: I should probably have told you about the Nautilis thing first, from the context menu you should be able to open up "properties" and see how much space is ls left
<unop> Daft_Punk, i suppose you could pretend your serving computer is a windows computer for the purposes of setting this up
<con-man> anyone?
<unop> Daft_Punk, there really is no difference to the client, it really does not mind which OS the server is running. (with reference to samba)
<RickZilla> Sorry...just starting out with ubuntu...where do I go to get to Nautilus?
<unop> or SMB really
<inasmu> RickZilla: sorry, thats the name of hte file browsing program, if you go to Places -> Harddrive or something (I forget the names of the places in Places) that'll launch Nautilius
<RickZilla> inasmu:  Thanks a ton, I'll check it out
<unop> amrik, well it's hard to say what's gone wrong there - if you're modifying source, you have to know what you are doing and how to get yourself out of tricky situations if you run into them.
<hardcorelinux> does compiz run faster/better with Xgl?
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> i have graphics card sis , 64mb , does it support ubuntu graphic ?
<Bogus8> anyone familiar with SABnzbd?
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, lost my net connection, did you figure out the heat problem?
<Gambit-> hi chaps
<kebomix> hardcorelinux: no not yet :( ,  can u help my friend , he have sis grahics card , 64 mb does it support ubuntu graphics ?
<Gambit-> I have several ubuntu boxes, but I notice over time that it seems like the repositories never get updated with any further versions of popular packages.  Is that just a fact of life, or am I doing soemthing wrong?
<hardcorelinux> kebomix, it should there is a sis driver
<kebomix> hardcorelinux: so ubuntu dont get driver automatically ?
<hardcorelinux> it is there as part of xorg install
<hacked_kernel> What is linux-virtual package?
<con-man> anyone know how to make the guitar hero PC controller working with linux? I have GH3 running with wine
<amrik> unop: true. bochs is also known to not be the easiest program to compile in the world.
<Daft_Punk> unop, i have no problem connecting to my windows shares using samba, but it wont let me connect to my ubuntu shares, it says "Error: failed to mount windows shares"
<Grenyaris> I have a raid1 2 disk array, it is valid and works under the live cd. However, when I try to install (I want to use the raid for the "root" partition) hardy, the partitioning tool won't let me do raid, nor does it recognize /dev/md0 as a valid partition...any thoughts?
<ryan__> How do you set it so that maximized windows are unanchored?
<Bogus8> anyone familiar with SABnzbd? or know anything about filters for cherrypy ?
<ajhtiredwolf> is it possible to make a symbolic link to a network folder? I am wanting a program to access files that are on a different machine.
<hardcorelinux> ajhtiredwolf, what type of share is it?
<ajhtiredwolf> hardcorelinux, I just right clicked on the folder and checked share, the are media files
<hardcorelinux> ajhtiredwolf, never mind, just mount them locally: mount -t cifs //server/share /mount/point
<ajhtiredwolf> hardcorelinux, i can access the files by going to network and finding the machine, but can't directoy link to them
<IntuitiveNipple> ajhtiredwolf: Yes, indirectly. If you mount the remote share in the file-system you can sym-link to it.
<singwolf> hi evryone
<amrik> hi now I have an issue running bochs. it cannot seem to find a library libreadline.so.4. in /usr/lib there was file called libreadline.so so I tried symlinking it to libreadline.so.4 but thiss does not work (it still thinks it cannot find it)
<Grenyaris> Ok, maybe I should ask this another way...is there any way to use a different partitioning editor (gparted, or similar) during install...not the default ? OR is there a way to include the partitioning parameters in a command line for the install, or in an install config?
<KenBW> since Intrepid's beta is coming up does anyone know what theme it's going to be using?
<hardcorelinux> amrik, ls -l /usr/lib/libreadline.so.4?
<ajhtiredwolf> IntuitiveNipple, hmmm it gave me this mount error: can not change directory into mount target /media/network
<fiyawerx> is anyone familiar with a player i can use to just drag and drop url's into it's playlist?
<KenBW> fiyawerx: its*
<KenBW> fiyawerx: </pedant>
<creeed> I get this error after upgrading Gutsy to Hordon, unable to make backup link of `./bin/dir' before installing new version: Operation not permitted.. I cant upgrade coreutils ans I get trouble on booting the new Kernel, I have to edit the boot Parameter to the old one, any suggestion please?
<jepp> does anyone know a mediaplayer which can uses proxies?
<IntuitiveNipple> ajhtiredwolf:  check the mount command, and that the directory exists
<gam3r111> can someone help me with
<gam3r111> * Linux
<gam3r111> To get The Wiinstrument running under Linux, install the following libraries via
<gam3r111> your favorite package manager or by hand:
<gam3r111> glew (glew.sourceforge.net)
<gam3r111> libpng (www.libpng.org)
<gam3r111> zlib (www.zlib.net)
<FloodBot1> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> ajhtiredwolf: This guide might help you http://www.thatsquality.com/ubuntu/mounting-windows-smb-file-shares-using-cifs
<rdw200161> jepp: more often than not, you can get proxies working from System->Preferences->Network Proxy
<gam3r111> Ddoes anyone know how to install wii music
<gam3r111> **wii instrumens
<Kjoery> Installing Ubuntu off of USB key, how's it done? Searches have only yielded how to install ONTO.
<jepp> rdw200161, I know. however there are still some player which doesn't care if I have done so. ie rhythmbox or exaile
<netsurf3> what happened here? anyone know? http://pastebin.com/m449abc27
<amrik> hardcorelinux: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2008-09-28 19:48 /usr/lib/libreadline.so -> /lib/libreadline.so.5
<IntuitiveNipple> Kjoery: That's correct. Install the Live CD image *onto* the USB stick then use it like a Live CD to run the *installer*
<Kjoery> Er, oh
<Kjoery> Okay
<Kjoery> So I should follow the "installing ubuntu onto USB key" directions, and then just install it again from there?
<hardcorelinux> amrik, since it is looking for libreadline.so.4 just symlink libreadline.so.4 to libreadline.so
<amrik> hardcorelinux: this binary is built for i386 and i am on 64-bit platform, do i have to get the 32-bit libreadline.so.4?
<rdw200161> Kjoery, first, you must have a BIOS that supports booting from USB
<amrik> hardcorelinux: already tried that but I dont think its looking there for it
<Kjoery> I do.
 * Khisanth crosses fingers and attempts an upgrade :)
<ajhtiredwolf> IntuitiveNipple, not sure, directory does exists, im using sudo mount.cifs //192.168.0.2/FTP-shared  /media/test
<Kjoery> (ASUS P5K)
<IntuitiveNipple> ajhtiredwolf: compare your mount options with those in that guide I linked you to - in there it discusses the error you are reporting
<rdw200161> Kjoery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Kjoery> I feel silly now.
<Kjoery> I guess I should've searched harder
<ajhtiredwolf> IntuitiveNipple, oh sorry didnt see the link, thanks
<Kjoery> Thanks!
<rdw200161> Kjoery, no prob
<DavidCanarias> I'm having a problem burning a film to DVD can anyone advise or help me please?
<amrik> hardcorelinux: any ideas?
<rdw200161> DavidCanarias: have you tried K3B?
<IntuitiveNipple> Kjoery: It is slightly counter-intuitive, and I should know :)
<jepp> no one here using proxies?
<Grenyaris> is there a website or other reference for installing ubuntu manually...i.e. copying the files over by hand into the correct partitions, etc...?
<rdw200161> jepp: i was for my phone
<droopsta915> whats my computer doing when the screenfades to a grey?
<rdw200161> jepp: where i used my phone to provide internet
<DavidCanarias>  rdw200161: Yes I am using K3b, but it doesn't read on the DVD player
<IntuitiveNipple> Grenyaris: Look for guides on using debootstrap
<rdw200161> DavidCanarias: so you're trying to rip the DVD?
<IntuitiveNipple> Greyhound-: This might get you started, I put a script with it: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/BuildChroot
<DavidCanarias>  rdw200161: What happened is that I have a CD burnt in a fotoshop from a video camrecorder. I've tried all sorts to import and burn. I can read it OK on my computer
<IntuitiveNipple> Grenyaris: : This might get you started, I put a script with it: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/BuildChroot
<kitty_> anyone have a good idea how to re-do the mbr or just make my XP partition bootable again ? during a re-install of ubuntu it managed to get messed up
<rdw200161> kitty_: you could get the grub boot cd
<kitty_> grub works to boot ubuntu or other devices
<kkathman> how does one stop/restart apache2  ?
<rdw200161> kitty_: it'll boot windows too
<kitty_> but hd0,0 won't load to work with ntldr
<kkathman> without rebooting
<hardcorelinux> amrik, what dow ldd <your-program-that-does-not-run> say? msg me
<rdw200161> kkathman: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<kkathman> thanks :)
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: It sounds like you may only need to edit the chainloader for Windows XP in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kitty_> i have it
<kitty_> when i even type the command in manually it just says "starting..." and freezes there
<kitty_> root (hd0,0) chainloader+1...
<kkathman> rdw200161,  is it apache or apache2 ??
<DavidCanarias>  rdw200161: which option would you use to burn a video DVD en k3b??
<kkathman> cuz I'm getting apache not found (even at sudo)
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: Is Windows in the first partition on the disk?
<rdw200161> kkathman: do you know if it's installed?
<kkathman> rdw200161,  yes its installed
<mib_sjghi1f8> anyone know how I can make lottanzb the default app in firefox so it opens nzbs automatically
<kitty_> yes, i have a 1G partition with windows on it
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: 1G ? you got Windows in 1GB??!?
<rdw200161> kkathman: you should have the directory, /etc/apache2 if that's installed
<kitty_> yeah it fits easily
<Lucifer_> Hello, I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04, but I want to install it over an Ubuntu 7.10 partition. [My partitions are NTFS with windows XP and ext3 with Ubuntu 7.10]. Does anyone know how to install 8.04 over the entire 7.10 partition?
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: That is impressive :)
<creeed> !grub | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitty_> ...
<kkathman> rdw200161,  I do
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: ok... it sounds as if your issue isn't the boot-loader/MBR, it's the Windows boot-loader in the first partition... did you shrink or resize the Windows partition?
<kitty_> i'm not installing windows, windows was on it, i re-installed ubuntu and now the windows boot manager won't load
<kkathman> rdw200161,  using apache2 restart worked
<kitty_> no i didn't
<kitche> Lucifer_: do you want to update or do a fresh install? since you just select the partition you want to format and format it if you want a full new install
<rdw200161> kkathman: good deal!
<Lucifer_> well, I have ubuntu 7.10 on a computer with no internet, so I'm installing with a live cd
<kkathman> rdw200161,  Im trying to get mhash installed but I dont know exactly where to install it
<emma> !info mplayer > emma
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: So, just to be absolutely clear, you get the GRUB menu, you choose Windows, and when Windows boot-loader is called it freezes/crashes at some point?
<ubottu> emma, please see my private message
<kitche> Lucifer_: well to update you want the alternate cd
<kitty_> i'm half tempted to just fdisk /mbr the thing and let windows fix it, but then i'd have to fix it again for ubuntu
<kkathman> the extension directory in php.ini is ./  which indicates root I guess
<emma> ubottu - i know when a get a private message, thanks. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lucifer_> which alternate cd?
<kitty_> i get the grub menu, i am booted from the grub installation on the hd, on this computer
<kitty_> if i choose or type in the commands for my windows install, it just says "starting ..." and freezes
<theblue> Hi all, I'm running Hardy on an IBM ThinkPad T60,
<theblue> how do I get the wifi working?
<kitche> kitty_: sounds like you need to fix your windows files first boot into a windows install disc go to recovery console and type fixmbr
<Tann> Hello
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: OK, then that suggests the Windows boot loader is having problem. Can you boot Ubuntu, mount the Windows partition, and show me the contents of the Windows \boot.ini file please?
<mib_sjghi1f8> anyone know how I can make lottanzb the default app in firefox so it opens nzbs automatically
<kitty_> i do fix mbr and i'll have to reinstall grub
<kitty_> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(6)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server" /fastdetect
<kitty_> and another entry is C:\$WIN_NT$.~BT\BOOTSECT.DAT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server Setup"
<mikebot> I have a question about the program 'screen': I know that ctrl-a + S gives me a split screen, but how do I switch between the splits?
<kitche> mikebot: ctrl+a TAB
<Tann> I'm trying to get my Linksys WPC100 laptop card to work, but I haven't found any answers online. lspci says its atheros. I'm on ubuntu studio if that has any affect on it.
<theblue> How do I get the wifi to work on a ThinkPad T60?
<histo> Tann: you should ask the studio people.
<kitche> Tann: go to the ubuntu-studio channel
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: That partition(6) looks wrong, I'd have expected it to be partition(0) if Windows is in the first primary partition on the disk
<mikebot> kitche: Thanks... when I switch to the other I can;t seem to do anything...
<GodfatherofEire> I just tried to set up a new sound scheme, but the system wont play the sounds, even in the correct format, any ideas?
<kitche> mikebot: yeah you eon't until you create a new shell in it
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: apologies, I meant I'd have expected it to be partition(1) - partitions number from 1, devices from 0
<Tann> Just making sure because studio and ubuntu are almost the same.
<mikebot> kitche: How do I do that?
<kitche> mikebot: ctrl+a C
<lepine> is an mdadm device supposed to be formattable into more than one partition?
<lepine> i currently have /dev/md0 formatted as ext3
<IntuitiveNipple> kitty_: See this reference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/102873
<kitche> mikebot: if you d ctrl+a N it makes a "clone" of your one window just incase you hit N sometime :)
<lepine> seems to me it would make more sense that an md device would ressemble more a drive than a partition
<lepine> am i crazy?
<mikebot> kitche: yikes, somehow I got htop in both of them./
<kebomix_> hello
<johnh> I need a bit of help with a dual booting problem. Anyone care to help?
<kitche> mikebot: then you most likely pressed the wrong key
<kitche> you wanted C not N
<ed0n0n> i am trying to compile a program and configure tells me I need Qt (header and libraries). I have installed libqt3-headers and libqt3-mt and -mt-dev also but still fails when checking for Qt. What can I do? Please help
<devslashnull> has anyone here installed ubuntu in parallels
<mikebot> kitche: Haha, I think you're right.
<IntuitiveNipple> ed0n0n: gt4 maybe?
<kitche> ed0n0n: you want qt3-dev but depends which qt you need
<GodfatherofEire> I'm having trouble with the sound scheme in Ubuntu, I have the sounds, but when I try to set them as default sounds, Ubuntu wouldn't recognize them.
<IntuitiveNipple> ed0n0n: qt4 even
<K-Rich> Can anyone tell me how to change the default app that runs when i insert a dvd? it used to be under preferences > prefered applications but now i can't find it.
<ed0n0n> its  configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries)
<kai> Hey, Does anyone have a minute to help me with an MBR issue on Ubuntu?
<mikebot> kitche: (I'm concurrently trying to learn to type on a dvorak board, on my qwerty hardware... makes it difficult.)
<ed0n0n> kitche: cannot get qt3-dev
<danbh_intrepid> K-Rich: its in nautilus
<robin> jemand da?
<K-Rich> danbh_intrepid: thanks
<mikebot> f
<GodfatherofEire> I need help with my sound scheme, anyone care to help?
<rdw200161> GodfatherofEire: I can try
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks.
<rdw200161> GodfatherofEire: what are you trying to do?
<kai> I need help with a Disk Error after trying to dual-boot, anyone care to help? :)
<ed0n0n> could be qt3-dev-tools?
<GodfatherofEire> Change the default system sounds, like start-up and shut-down
<K-Rich> danbh_intrepid: well, how to i umm customize it, it now open totem and i want it to run the command 'vlc dvd:///dev/scd0'
<mikebot> kitche: Got it, thanks!
<mikebot> Night
<GodfatherofEire> I have the sounds, but when I set them to play, they dont play when they're supposed to
<mikebot> kitche: And it works, thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> K-Rich: sorry mate, I'm running intrepid, and its obvious here, once you enter the nautilus settings.   Hardy is probably different
<Canaris_> Quick questions: What's really the difference between fstab and mtab?
<rdw200161> GodfatherofEire: did you try System->preferences->sound?
<Rev> hi
<GodfatherofEire> Where I set it up
<GodfatherofEire> Wasn't working, so I came here
<Tann> I'm trying to get my Linksys WPC100 laptop card to work, but I haven't found any answers online. lspci says it has an athero chipset.
<ed0n0n> anyway i think somethings worng with this app http://f4l.sourceforge.net/
<Rev> anyone knows about a lightweight picture viewer that would allow me to directly delete pictures from it?
<rdw200161> GodfatherofEire: I don't know then :(
<GodfatherofEire> Oh well, thanks anyway
<Rev> i mean, i can browse pics and delete them directly without having to write down the name, and then to go in my file system to delete it manually ?
<Rev> ristretto doesnt allow me to do that unfortunately :/
<unstable> What is a good rss feed reader, that integrates with ubuntu/gnome defaults. What is the best now a days?
<danbh_intrepid> Tann: try ndiswrapper
<Canaris_> unstable, liferea
<unstable> thanks Canaris_
<robin> #ubuntu-de
<Canaris_> unstable, you're welcome
<jigp> hello guys good morning..how to hide my folders?it seems that when I use a regular user on my desktop, I can still view and copy my admin user folder...how to hide my admin user folder from my users so that they cannot access or look or copy my folders? thanks
<Canaris_> jigp, chmod it accordingly
<creeed> !info upgrade > creeed
<ubottu> creeed, please see my private message
<jigp> Canaris_ : I will type in the console?
<GodfatherofEire> I'm also having a problem with hibernating and putting my computer in standby, when I do, it only locks out the screen, but doesnt put it in standby or hibernate.
<kai> Someone please help me with GRUB error :(
<miker> oi, help with Hardy installation?
<Canaris_> jigp, http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Chmod
<Canaris_> kai, what is it?
<miker> I tried installing it twice, but I log in, and it takes me back to the login screen
<csilk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hardcorelinux> miker, does a console login work?
<kai> Canaris_: After installing windows on second partition, (Alongside Ubuntu and linux swap,) I noticed the MBR was removed (Grub; as expected to write for windows MBR thinger) and now I am trying to reinstall GRUB from a live CD as my computer gives me a disk error when I turn it on
<miker> console login/
<miker> ?
<hardcorelinux> miker, Ctrl+Alt+F1, login there
<miker> will I be able to do that and keep files and software, or is it like Failsafe GNOME?
<kai> canaris_: So, my dilemma is trying to install GRUB from a live Ubuntu CD (Hardy 8.04)
<Canaris_> kai, use the livecd to boot into your actual system not into the livecd
<kai> How do I do that, Canaris_?
<bartb> earlier today I had sound, now all of a sudden after an automatic update I have no sound at all in any program any ideas?
<miker> console login - "﻿will I be able to do that and keep files and software, or is it like Failsafe GNOME?"
<Canaris_> dont get the liveCD, but the alternate CD from ubuntu.com
<hardcorelinux> bartb, run alsamixer in a console
<Canaris_> kai, dont get the liveCD, but the alternate CD from ubuntu.com
<kai> Canaris_: Care to explain a bit more? I'm not sure what you mean (While you explain What this alternate CD from ubuntu, I'll be getting it now)
<bartb> it says pulseaudio unable to connect invalid server
<hardcorelinux> miker, it is a non-GUI login, just to test your account
<Canaris_> kai, u german?
<GodfatherofEir1> Anyone who can help me with my hibernate/standby problem?
<kai> Canadian, Canaris_
<LaQuirrELL> hello room   hope all is well with everyone
<miker> hardcorelinux, sorry but what does that mean? xD
<csilk> GoddamnDevil,  do you need hibernate?
<IntuitiveNipple> kai: You can also "sudo apt-get install grub" from the LiveCD, then use "grub setup hd(0) hd(0,1)" - those parameters need to match your partition layout
<csilk> you clearly have some acpi issue
<csilk> probably a bug
<hardcorelinux> miker, did you manage to switch to Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<csilk> who the hell hibernates anyway?
<bartb> hardcorelinux, it says pulseaudio unable to connect invalid server
<Canaris_> kai, just as it says: "This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer."
<kai> :P THank you, IntuitiveNipple. Great name btw
<Canaris_> kai no gui, but extra options
<LaQuirrELL> i have a new sata harddrive i want to put on my ubuntu system      how do i format the drive in ubuntu?
<hardcorelinux> bartb, is your pulseaudio running /etc/init.d/pulseaudio status?
<Canaris_> kai, and its gonna let u boot into an already existing installation
<kai> canaris_ I love my GUI though :( The command prompt scares me
<Canaris_> LaQuirrELL, use gparted - apt-get install gparted
<miker> hardcorelinux - no, I'm in the Failsafe GNOME, the account is working, I want to know if the console login will allow me to keep apps and files
<miker> because this is for permanent use
<Canaris_> kai, no command prompot just not an xserver gui. just try it, its really easy
<LaQuirrELL> ok  Canaris  ty
<GodfatherofEir2> Bloody hell.
<hardcorelinux> miker, so you can logon in FailSafe, but cannot into a normal GNOME session?
<miker> hardcorelinux - exactly.
<bartb> hardcorelinux, nothing happens when I type that in
<GodfatherofEir2> To answer Csilk's question, I do need the hibernate function because I have a laptop with poor battery life
<LaQuirrELL> i am going to be removing an old ide drive and i want to transfer the files to the new sata     anything special i need to do?
<Canaris_> LaQuirrELL, nope :)
<csilk> GodfatherofEir2, very unfortunate for you then, it's probs a bug
<csilk> hit the bug tracker with your issue
<csilk> check if anyone else has the sameissue and hardware
<GodfatherofEir2> I will
<LaQuirrELL> ok   that was too easy    lol  ty Canaris  c u all l8r
<csilk> if so there may be a fix, if not open a new bug report
<csilk> my goddam housemate smokes way too much weed, it stinks the damn house out, how should i solve this problem??? FIRE????
<Kingsy101> can someone tell me the name of a decent html/code editor for use on ubuntu?
<miker> Screem
<Jimm-> After I added a new partition for /home the usplash has been replaced by a text-boot, I've got start-up manager installed but nothing has changed, any ideas?
<csilk> Kingsy101,  any number of text editores
<csilk> assuming you ONLY want to fo html
<csilk> *do
<bartb> hardcorelinux, nothing happens, just goes back to prompt
<hardcorelinux> bartb, there is something wrong with you pulseaudio setup(that status call returns nothing, for me too)
<kai> csilk: Replace marijuanna with herbs from the local market :) That's a quick turn-off for any weed smoker.
<csilk> lol
<kai> Once he takes a puff of that, he'll regret it :P
<andril> anyone use QuickStart - i know it's for noobs
<Canaris_> What's really the difference between fstab and mtab?
<csilk> hmm, messing with her stash might not be a good solution
<csilk> unfortunatly
<Kingsy101> anything stand out? I just want a nice GUI that makes editing html easy.. if anyone has had experience with a one?
<kai> ouuu a she, that smokes weed...
<kai> can I have her phone number, Csilk? ;)
<kai> hehe
<csilk> yeah, god damn hippy
<kai> XD hahaha
<csilk> believe me you w0ouldnt want it
<kai> Hmm...
<kai> Okay, tell her this:
<bartb> hardcorelinux, any suggestions?
<blueapples> !offtopic kai
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic kai
<kai> sudo pkill weed
<blueapples> !offtopic | kai
<ubottu> kai: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<blueapples> !offtopic | csilk
<ubottu> csilk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jigp> hello guys is there a way to change my user account name? like now its "jigp". Q: how to change "jigp" into "jigpalomo" ?I tried System>UserandGroup > but there is now rename a user account there....
<csilk> jigp, you cant
<csilk> you can make a new user with the name you want though
<csilk> then transfer you home dir to that new user
<csilk> i did that a few days ago
<andril> which channel takes care of compiz?
<stroyan> jigp: sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<csilk> stroyan,  i didnt think you could do that?
<blueapples> Andril, #compiz
<andril> thanks
<Makro1> hello, i got an issue with an external usb drive (ntfs), i can mount and unmount without problems the drive but i can't write files on it, everytime i got an input/output error, smartmontools says drive status is OK...any clue?
<bartb> anyone have any ideas how to fix a jacked up pulseaudio?? you can't remove it without removing the ubuntu desktop
<blueapples> Andril, #compiz-fusion, sorry
<stroyan> csilk: I haven't tried it myself.  But man usermod says it can.  It won't rename the home dir though.
<jigp> csilk stroyan : I can or I can't? "csilk: jigp, you can't"
<andril> blueapples: thanks it worked
<Kingsy101> can anyone suggest one?
<l337ingDisorder> anyone here familiar with gDevilsPie?
<csilk> jigp,  apparently you can, although you will have permissions problem with everything in /home/username
<csilk> you can easily sort that out though
<blueapples> andril I guess I'm not sure if they will handle non fusion stuff, probably worth a shot
<stroyan> csilk: That won't change the user id.  The permissions shouldn't need changing.
<andril> blueapples: cool...and cool name
<persia> Hello.  I'm thinking about installing Ubuntu on a Windows machine for the first time, but need to make sure I don't break the Windows installation.  Could someone point me at documentation to make the necessary adjustments to prepare the system for this type of installation?  I've been reading the i386 installation guide, but it doesn't appear to have a section about this.
<stroyan> jigp: I would warm up a backup user account before experimenting with it.
<csilk> stroyan, i was so sure this wasnt poissible i wnt to the extreme of creating a new user, mv the /home folder and chowinng everything
<bartb> should I reinstall esound since pulseaudio sucks?
<persia> bartb: You may be just as happy to disable pulseaudio and use libesd-also for your esd clients.  esd is unfortunate in lots of ways.
<xbxb> How come opera and gnome have folders in /root/, although I never started them as root (I haven't even activated the root account and I never did "sudo opera")?
<thiebaude> persia:are you going to dual-boot?
<SamK> for some reason my ati driver only installed properly for root user, can someone help?
<bartb> persia, use libesd-alsa? how do I disable pulseaudio and use that
<persia> thiebaude: Unlikely, but I need to be able to in case I need hardware support.
<Kingsy101> .part
<blueapples> perisa have you started with trying the liveCD?
<persia> bartb: I think it's asoundconf unset-pulseaudio to turn pulseaudio off.  Using ALSA is a matter of changing the preferences in your apps.
<alecwh> ﻿why isn't TKinter included on Ubuntu's python installation, like this FAQ suggests: http://www.python.org/doc/faq/gui/#id3
<persia> blueapples: I've booted a liveCD, but I've not run the partitioner, as I fear damaging Windows (usually I just do a full format, but can't for this particular computer)
<bartb> persia, any idea why my pulseaudio just stopped working all of a sudden?
<dr_willis> SamK,  'drivers' under linux dont install that way.. You may want to clarify the problem a bit.  Tell the chennel what the root user can do that  a normal user cant..
<persia> bartb: Sorry.  My knowledge of pulseaudio doesn't extend that far :)
<tsrk> Is there a reason that anope irc services aren't in the ubuntu packages?
<alecwh> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<thiebaude> persia:you won't damage windows, since its on a different partition, if you install ubuntu
<ketchupz57> Helpz! I'm having an issue with 8.04 LTS and Avant. It installs and when finished, it launches for a second and then Goes right Away! I'm scanning the forums and only one post mentioning it, but it doesn't appear anyone else has a solution.
<blueapples> perisa yeah that's what I would recommend too (full format) - it's always much clearer... there are tools to resize existing partitions, but I don't like the disclaimers on them. i'm trying to find the one i used before ...
<ketchupz57> any idears?
<bartb> is there an irc channel for pulseaudio problems
<persia> thiebaude: Ubiquity will automatically resize my NTFS partition?
<blueapples> thiebaude, i imagine that perisa's hard drive is fully formatted ntfs
<csilk> tshine,  yes, no one has packaged it yet, assuming their license aggress to distribution i wouldnt mind doing it
<csilk> *agrees
<SamK> umm when i do fglrxinfo as regular user it says "OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1.7979 Release)" and when i do it with sudo it says "OpenGL version string: 2.1.7979 Release"
<hardcorelinux> ketchupz57, you need have compiz enabled for AWN to work
<tsrk> csilk, were you saying that to me?
<blueapples> perisa i know that knopix has one built it, you may want to use their live cd to prep your drive. it's dangerous though.
<fvwmnet> hi erverybody
<tsrk> tshine ain't my nick :(
<csilk> tsrk,  yeah, tab complete got the wrong name
<tsrk> ok :P
<ketchupz57> hardcorelinux I did install and comfigure compiz.
<persia> blueapples: I'd love to format it, but I got this particular computer for half price in return for promising to keep Vista on it for 24 months.  I have no intention of using Vista, but I can't format.
<blueapples> perisa i think that's what i used
<[Solars]> heh is there a gnome screensaver that plays a whole game of chest ? :P
<tsrk> I would love an anope package cause I don't like compiling :P
<hardcorelinux> ketchupz57, open a terminal and type 'avant-window-navigator'
<ketchupz57> I've been using Compiz for some time now, and I just reinstalled Ubunutu for the latest version.
<dr_willis> SamK,  i would guess they differ a little bit - due to the permissions/security features of X and how sudo differts from gksudo.. is there some 'real' problem/somthing not working?
<persia> blueapples: So there's no known safe way to resize?  I ought just try to image the entire drive (with dd or something), and restore if I am asked about something?
<thiebaude> persia:setting up ubuntu from the live cd, you have options on how you patition the hd.you can make partitions for a dual boot, or you can wipe the whole drive and install ubuntu only.
<blueapples> there is a tool that can do it on the knoppix live-cd
<ketchupz57> harcorelinux, it works from cmd. Why?
<hardcorelinux> ketchupz57, not sure man
<ketchupz57> Eek!
<xbxb> How come opera has a folder in /root/, although I never started it as root (I haven't even activated the root account and I never did "sudo opera")?
<blueapples> perisa oops, that's for you. there's also partition magic, but that is proprietary and sort of expensive
<SamK> well when i use sudo i get direct render, but usually i don't, so most 3D stuff doesn't work well
<ketchupz57> so, can I expect that it will only load after each startup from cmd?
<persia> blueapples: Do you happen to know the name of the tool?  I suspect it's also in Ubuntu.
<persia> thiebaude: These options include resizing NTFS partitions safely?
<thiebaude> persia:is it gparted?
<blueapples> perisa I know it wasn't in the past, but I am checking for the name, just a sec
<hardcorelinux> ketchupz57, just add it to you start-up sesssion, "Preferences->Session", log out and log on, see if it started
<ketchupz57> ok, thanks harcorelinux
<ketchupz57> later, all. Thanks!
<blueapples> perisa knoppix has http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/ on it
<dr_willis> SamK,  to run gui apps as root - you should use gksudo. not sudo.  I cant imagine what 3d stuff you need to run as root, or why performace would differ in the apps between root and the normal user
<blueapples> perisa which is not installed on my 8.04, so i don't think it's on the live cd either - could be though, worth a check
<balrog> how can i get raw disc access to my ipod to install rockbox?
<persia> blueapples: Ah, that's just a parted front-end, so it ought be good.  You successfully resized NTFS with this?
<kai> balrog: start IPod in DISC recovery mode
<blueapples> perisa I am trying to remember how far I got. I *believe* I did. It was a really, really long time ago however, first time I was exposed to linux in college
<Fat> persia:  you do not need to format your drive!  The install option on the live CD will walk you through partitioning your drive and setting up for dual boot of Vista nd Ubuntu..
<SamK> dr_willis, for example if i try to run a game with wine, it runs very slowly, and I'm guessing it's because I don't have direct rendering as a regular user. When i do sudo glxgears, I also get a much higher FPS.
<persia> blueapples: Understood :)  I've not actually tried to do this sort of thing since NTFS existed :)
<persia> Fat: And it automatically resizes my NTFS safely?
<balrog> kai: any idea of how to do that?
<kai> balrog: What model of Ipod do you have? (The generation)
<blueapples> Fat, I'm sorry, does Ubuntu include partition resizing tools? I already had free space in my latest install and I have only a single box so I don't know.
<dr_willis> SamK,  Ive given up on ati cards.. of course wine and ati has always been an issue.. I would check the forums to see if  other ati users have similer issues.. sounds like it could be some bug in the ati drivers
<kai> Blueapples: Boot from live disk, there is a partition resizing tool on that.
<cua0> whats the easiest way to reconfigure xorg for a new videocard?
<kai> Blueapples: Sys>Admin>Partitioning Editor
<blueapples> there you go perisa, i guess it does have something.
<SamK> dr_willis, ok thanks:)
<thiebaude> persia:the live cd has patitioning options on it
<persia> blueapples: thiebaude: Fat: kai: Thank you.  You've given me the confidence to just let ubiquity do the partition resizing.
<b1> mbnm
<thiebaude> persia:your welcomed
<balrog> kai: generation 5 (60 gb video)
<blueapples> perisa I have heard these tools are much better than they were back in the day, I think you'll be safe, I hope so anyway ;) I need to do this myself soon on my desktop so let me know how it goes
<persia> kai: Also, System - > Administration -> Partitioning editor is gparted.
<kai> ^^ Persia: thank you
<blueapples> persia: kai: is that only on the live cd? I don't see it on my install
<persia> blueapples: apt-get install gparted.
<Fat> persia:  It checks your drive for other operating systems and the drive size.  The asks if you want to partition your drive and you can determine the size of the partition you wish to allocate for Ubuntu.  It will then set up the drive as requested and install the OS.  The instsallation also asks a few other questions but they are elementary and do not have to do with dual booting or partitioning.  Just be sure to read ea
<Fat> ch screen of the inatallation proceedure carefully as you proceed so as not to miss anything.
<DCPom> which package do you need to use citric?
<retro89dsaffdsa> hi
<kai> Blueapples: Only on live, sorry
<thiebaude> fat:exactly
 * persia is off to find a USB key to actually perform the install
<blueapples> kai of course i can install it on my install, but just wanted to know if it was already available on live. that's good to know for the future, didn't know that
<blueapples> kai so thanks =D
<kai> :D Your welcome! Damn, third person i've helped with linux today <3. I'm getting better.
<persia> blueapples: You can always install additional software in the live environment with apt-get as well.
<thiebaude> hope everything works out, persia
<persia> thiebaude: Thanks :)
<blueapples> persia just sits on the ram disk then I guess?
<brad89jfsjklh> anyone have any lock ups lately?
<persia> blueapples: In the tmpfs unionfs overlay, but basically, yes.
<Killer--Tux> how can i share files between host (linux) VirtualBox (windows xp
<kai> balrog: Center and lower Ipod button, hold for at most 10 seconds
<thiebaude> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<blueapples> brad89jfsjklh, yeah actually, the GLMatrix screen saver locked up everything for me a few hours ago, couldn't even get to console 1 to do a cleaner restart
<balrog> yep, didnt see your pm until recently
<dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  virtualbox can share a 'directory' btween guest and host with the guest-addons installed in the guest os.. OR you could just set up samba on both  server/guest and share stuff as if they were 2 seperate machines.
<brad89jfsjklh> i just upgraded in the last few days it has at random times
<blueapples> brad89jfsjklh, other than that, it has been pretty stable. this is a new install for me though, haven't been in linux for awhile because of work
<thiebaude> brad:did you upgrade to 8.10?
<thiebaude> did
<Killer--Tux> dr_willis can you help me configure that
<brad89jfsjklh> no i have not upgraded to 8.10 yet
<thiebaude> brad:how much memory do you have?
<blueapples> i'm afraid of 8.10. i got everything working. i don't want to disturb it heh
<dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  not really. I learned how to do it by reading the virtualbox docs/wiki page.  You install the guest addations  and under linux mount the directory, its a special filesystem. and configure virtualbox server to share a directory.    OR just use samba/ssh/other ways to transfer files likeyou would from 2 actual physical machines.
<brad89jfsjklh> how can i upgrade? I thought i would wait for the final release
<Red_Wraith> Hello all.
<thiebaude> blueapples:i had bad luck with 8.10 and went back to 8.04
<thiebaude> brad:i think 8.10 beta is here now
<Killer--Tux> dr_willis i have samba already installed but when i try to share the folder it tells me permission denied
<kai> Red_Wraith: Hi :)
<brad89jfsjklh> hiI tryed 8.10 alapha 5 on the live cd and it lock up a few times
<thiebaude> brad:upgrade -d, if im not mistaken
<blueapples> thiebaude 8.10 is tempting because I'm on a MacBook, but as of now, everything I know of that it fixes I have fixed myself to my satisfaction, so, I think I'm sitting on 8.04 for quite awhile
<dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  i normally edit the samba smb.conf file and share the users homes , i rarely share a specific directory. and ive never used the little share-wizard feature of gnome.
<Red_Wraith> Can someone help me? I have a package I MUST remove, but it refuses to purge, even when forced. Error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51880/
<thiebaude> blueapples:when i had 8.10  i went to view flash videos, firefox would always crash
<blueapples> thiebaude really? on 32 bit?
<kai> Red_Wraith
<thiebaude> blueapples:on 32 bit intel
<Red_Wraith> Yes kai?
<kai> Red_wraith: sudo pkill vidia?
<kai> nvidia*
<blueapples> thiebaude, yeah no thanks lol I'll be sticking with 8.04
<kai> nvidia-glx ******
<roukoun> does anyone knows what is the directory that contains the source code of the shell commands?
<thiebaude> blueapples:i might wait for the next LTS
<Red_Wraith> Okay, then what?
<kai> Now try to purge delete it
<blueapples> thiebaude, when is the final scheduled? it might be okay. i'll try the live-cd i guess
<Red_Wraith> No going.
<balrog> kai: i get a different error this time
<roukoun> does anyone knows what is the directory that contains the source code of the shell commands?
<Red_Wraith> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51884/ kai
<kai> balrog, pastebin then link in PM
<thiebaude> blueapples:sometime around the middle of oct
<stroyan> roukoun: Your question does not make much sense to me.  What shell commands are you thinking of?
<kai> Sorry, not Balrog P
<danbh_intrepid> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<kai> Red_Wraith, PM link please.
<roukoun> stroyan: e.g mkdir or ls
<thiebaude> !intrepid
<thiebaude> lol
<spasticteapot> I wonder if Intrepid will have less !@#$ bugs?
<bobertdos> roukoun: That's almost a better question for a dev channel.
<cua0> did there not used to be an xconfigure command? wtf? i can't find anything to reconfigure X for my new card.
<XDy> saaaaawp
<thiebaude> 8.04 is soo stable for me
<danbh_intrepid> spasticteapot: please bring it to #ubuntu+1
<Kingsy101> has anyone in here used the editor Screem?
<roukoun> bobertdos: ok
<Killer--Tux> dr_willis can you help me setting up usb on virtual box
<stroyan> roukoun: The source code for various packages can be downloaded with "apt-get source <packagename>".  You can see what package each command is in by installing dlocate.
<root> Hi all!
<thiebaude> hi root
<bobertdos> cua0: Mostly, we just have people manually edit xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<thiebaude> hi
<tijuana> hi again! (i'm not root xD =P)
<roukoun> stroyan: thanks
<cua0> bobertdos: yea, i was in there, but it's looking like i was using a 'generic' screen, and i can't for the life of me remember how to manually set it up. lol.
<stroyan> roukoun: "sudo apt-get install dlocate; sudo update-dlocatedb"; dlocate <cmd>
<XDy> o_o;
<thiebaude> yup i see tijuana
<bobertdos> !x | cua0
<ubottu> cua0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  i was thinking the USB port stuff was disabled on the virtualbox in the repos.. you must install the one from the viurtalbox homepage.
<thiebaude> the x window is the desktop
<stroyan> roukoun: ls and mkdir are in the "coreutils" package.
<XDy> dr_willis; it is?
<danbh_intrepid> dr_willis: I think you have to pay for usb support on vbox
<tijuana> I'm here 'cause i've got a problem with my ubuntu - and i'm a cpomplete newbie
<tijuana> :$
<Loganhoup> :|
<Kingsy101> if not Screem then any other GUI ubuntu html editor?
<bobertdos> stroyan: I totally forgot about that :p
<tijuana> the thing is I've got a via unichrome video card
<XDy> I'm running repo vbox humm.. have not tried any usb device tho
<Loganhoup> there are absolutely tons kingsy
<retro89dsaffdsa> vbox yes u have to pay for the usb support
<Killer--Tux> dr_willis let me go ahead and try that
<roukoun> stroyan: thanks again!!!
<Kingsy101> I know, thats why I am asking, I am hoping someone could recommend one they have had experience with (i.e a decent one)
<Loganhoup> hmmm
<Loganhoup> brb
<XDy> how much is usb support?
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: in case you missed it, you have to pay for usb support
<danbh_intrepid> XDy: check the website, its one of the ways they make money
<tijuana> I installed kubuntu 8.04 and the screen would redraw in a very bizzare way every ten seconds or so
<balrog> Kingsy101: i prefer eclipse for just about everything, as they got a lot of stuff right
<tijuana> The Openchrome wiki said I should consider updating to the latest version of drm
<Killer--Tux> danbh_intrepid ?!?
<blueapples> balrog for HTML? really? it's sort of... heavy don't you think?
<balrog> anybody know how to get rockbox to recognize my ipod?  5th gen 60GB video
<Kingsy101> thats what I was thinkin... blueapples do you have a suggestion?
<danbh_intrepid> Killer--Tux: in vbox, the free version has no usb support, and the paid version does
<balrog> blueapples: oh gosh yes, its terribly heavy, but i like it...
<tijuana> so I went and downloaded version 2.3.1 using git and compiled it according to the instructions on dri's webpage
<Kingsy101> what about a lighter option?
<Loganhoup> the only other wel development program I know of is quanta plus. I like to use programs like eclipse and netbeans
<thiebaude> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<blueapples> balrog: Kingsy101 you know I really like the built in text editor. it seems to do the job.
<noura> hello guys I am having trouble with resume/hibernate on my sony vaio
<Loganhoup> mainly because I program in alot of languages
<danbh_intrepid> !html | Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tijuana> now every time I log in after the desktop loads I get a white screen and the mouse cursor
<tijuana> :S
<blueapples> okay so what's the command to shut off the touchpad while typing? lol... I did not just quit on purpose
<dr_willis> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Kingsy101> I think I am going to give KompoZer
<Kingsy101> a shot
<Kingsy101> is there a apt-get command to download/install that? or do you just have to download it?
<Loganhoup> yes
<Red_Wraith> I have a package which refuses to uninstall, even when forced, someone please help! http://paste.ubuntu.com/51891/
<Loganhoup> just open up synaptics or add/remove and check the programming sections
<blueapples> Kingsy101 bluefish looks good too but I haven't had a chance to use it much. personally what I want is the publish functionality of Coda on Mac OS - it detects file changes and with one or two clicks in the sidebar uploads all the new files to the project's FTP directory. very slick.
<Loganhoup> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<Loganhoup> !netbeans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans
<Loganhoup> !do you know anything?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Babam> Hey, I just "obtained" a collection of roms, and it came as a .uif, uhh what do I do with that?
<Loganhoup> !...
<thiebaude> lol=-O
<Red_Wraith> Loganhoup: doesn't work. Read the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/51891/
<Loganhoup> what doesnt work?
<usser> Babam, roms for what?
<Makro1> hello, i got an issue with an external usb drive (ntfs), i can mount and unmount without problems the drive but i can't write files on it, everytime i got an input/output error, smartmontools says drive status is OK...any clue?
<Killer--Tux> how do i open a folder with root privileges
<Babam> usser: Some mario games, so roms for ye olde consoles, games that I own mind you
<noura> hello guys I am having trouble with resume/hibernate on my sony vaio. Hibernate works with s2both, but only from the terminal. GUI's don't work...as for suspend I still cant figure it out
<tijuana> Red_Wraith I know nothing about linux but it seems the uninstall script is looking for a file that doesn't exist
<Red_Wraith> Yes.
<carandraug> Killer--Tux: "gksudo nautilus"
<blueapples> Makrol unless I have missed something, linux has no reliable NTFS filesystem driver than can write to discs safely
<tijuana> try creating the file or deleting the entry from the install script
<blueapples> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Falling-Inferno> Can someone help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931895
<Red_Wraith> Where can I find the install script?
<IntuitiveNipple> Red_Wraith: try making sure the directory exists, then re-run the commands: sudo mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib
<usser> Babam, you'll have to use magiciso on wine to convert them to iso's
<Makro1> blueapples: ahm..well i was using the drive for months without a trouble..
<tijuana> ah... hmm... that's too advanced a topic for me
<Kingsy101> Komposer isnt in the list in add remove.. :(
<usser> Babam, magiciso should have a free converter on their site
<Makro1> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Babam> usser: okay, and from there?
<tijuana> i'd go with making the file by hand
<blueapples> Makrol then I must have missed something ;) i guess I can't help any further than that
<cua0> can someone grab me the "
<Makro1> !NTFS-3g
<tijuana> anyone can help me out?
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<usser> Babam, from there they are just regular cd images that u can mount anywhere, or if your emulator supports it load it directly
<usser> Babam, what are we talking about here snes?
<cua0> can someone grab me the "Driver" line from /etc/X11/xorg.conf for an nvidia card?
<elmo_> hey all is there a way i can get virtualdj on ubuntu?
<Makro1> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Babam> usser: Actually NES through 64 really, huge collection of Mario games
<Falling-Inferno> Could some help me with my problem: it is related to the problem with opening up windows over and over and over agian because when a Object is mounted it opens up the contents of it. Well its a bug and its opening it over and over and over agian. I need to turn that feature off how would I do so?
<Kingsy101> if you wanted to install KompoZer and its not in the add/remove list is there a way of installing it without downloading it from the site?
<usser> Babam, yea i suppose you just mount the iso files somewhere cause i dont think nintendo roms ever came on cds
<Loganhoup> kingsy101: run sudo apt-get install kompozer
<Babam> usser: Is there a N64 emu for ubuntu btw?
<usser> Babam, yea sure take a look at mupen64
<Red_Wraith> IntuitiveNipple: I think making the directory may have worked...
<amdpox> Kingsy101, try synaptic
<carandraug> sonata is front-end for mpd. However, when I choose to install sonata, mpd is not considered a dependencie (it took me some time to figure out why sonata was not working). Where should I point this out so it can be corrected?
<Kingsy101> thanks...
<Kingsy101> got it
<Babam> usser: thanks :D
<Red_Wraith> Thank you IntuitiveNipple, I'm going to reboot as EnvyNG finished it's run now.
<IntuitiveNipple> Red_Wraith: Yeah, it's an 'installer' update thing, one package removes the directory before others that need it
<amdpox> carandraug, is it for mpd exclusively?
<Red_Wraith> I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<tijuana> no one? :(
<Kingsy101> ok, once its installed, I have been wondering this for a while, is there a way of getting an icon in the bar in the top of the screen so I can run it run there?
<Kingsy101> you know like you can with say firefox
<amdpox> Kingsy101, yes
<amdpox> right click panel -> add to panel -> application launcher
<Makro1> mm i got the libntfs-3g23 installed, i 'm guessing if i will need to install something more to be able to write on  this drive again
<xbxb> How come opera has a folder in /root/, although I never started it as root (I haven't even activated the root account and I never did "sudo opera")?
<carandraug> amdpox: hmmm, now that you mention that, I never seen anywhere saying that it's exclusive for mpd, only that it's a front-end for mpd. But SMplayer also doesn't say that it's exclusively a front-end for mplayer and has mplayer has dependencie
<Falling-Inferno> !HAL
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<Kingsy101> amdpox - ok done that, where do you find a list of programs?
<Makro1> it was working without a trouble and whe i do the update on friday it starts with this input/output error thing
<smelia1> hello guys i have eee pc and i download ubuntu i have prob thats its dont read usb Cd room + usb modem but its read flash
<amdpox> Kingsy101, what?
<Kingsy101> say, kompozer (just installed) where would it be...?
<Yhapster> hey guys
<mikebot> Can I set up a dual boot if I already have ubuntu installed?
<Yhapster> i'm having a problem with my titlebars on my windows disappearing after a while
<amdpox> is it not somewhere in the applications menu?
<Yhapster> any solutions?
<Falling-Inferno> How would I disable HAL? Because it is causing automounting over and over and over agian
<Jacobbs> lol
<amdpox> Kingsy101, if it's in the apps menu you can just drag it from there to the panel
<balrog> mikebot: its harder because windows xp will overwrite grub regardless
<carandraug> amdpox: the definition of sonata (in their website) is "An elegant music client for MPD"
<amdpox> if not, you have to do "custom application launcher" and put kompozer and choose an icon
<Kingsy101> amdpox - ah yea, I have it... thanks
<mikebot> balrog: Is there a way I can set aside a partition full of data, uninstall ubuntu, then install xp and ubuntu and retain that original partition full of data?
<pawan> hi
<carandraug> mikebot: that's possible. Just be careful when installing the OS, to not erase it by accident
<mikebot> carandraug: Would it be better to just wait until the new update to do this? And is there a special sort of windows I should install? Like one of those versions with SP2 included or something?
<balrog> mikebot: um, sort of, but you dont uninstall ubuntu.  all you do is partition your disk with ubuntu, install windows (yeah, being careful) into the free space, and then use something like supergrub or the ubuntu livecd to recover grub.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Q: Does USER ID have any effect on that user priviledge? Thanks
<mikebot> balrog: Oh, OK, thanks.
<Makro1> ahm..the cD installer of ubuntu is an livecd? i wanna get it for to do some test on the hard drive with a system without the update
<balrog> mikebot: make sure you (theoretically) know how to do it beforeyou begin, though
<mikebot> balrog: I think theoretically knowing how to do it is all I know.
<smelia1> how i can make ubuntu read the cd inside usb external cd room
<dennisWang> FloodBot1: remove hal services. later handling load hal yourself
<aurynn> Running 8.04-amd64 on an ati 3850 and 24" samsung display. Autodetect can't figure out it's a widescreen panel
<aurynn> How do I go about fixing this?
<Yhapster> hey sorry guys, i really need help with this problem. i can't start firefox right now, or terminal. I can't click any of the system menus, nor does the shutdown button in the top corner work. this is an intermittent problem that my GF's laptop has, and i've only been able to reproduce it right now
<Yhapster> i can't use google, so any help is appreciated
<carandraug> mikebot: I haven't used Windows for a long time. But if people have installed Windows after Ubuntu, without erasing the Ubuntu partition, it's also possible to install Windows without erasing a partitin full o data
<mn_> im trying to do the directions here http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_change_the_permissions_of_a_mounted_ntfs_volume and can't figure out how to do it.  Help please?  (im trying to reset my permissions on my Windows partition)
<ketchupz57> anyone know how to add Trash Applet to AWN manually? The extras aren't included in the latest ubuntu package.
<mikebot> carandraug: OK, thanks.
<jimdandy> Hi People!!! :-) I'm trying to configure wpasupplicant, but I need some help..
<amdpox> ketchupz57, you need to compile from svn
<mikebot> Is there a way to make the font size in the ttys smaller?
<ketchupz57> amdpox, any help on doing that?
<balrog> mikebot: oh, and if you want to access the ubuntu partition from windows, be sure to free up hard drive space before the ubuntu partition
<carandraug> Yhapster: can you Ctrl+Alt+F2 to go to a tty (use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to come back to a graphical interface)
<mikebot> balrog: OK.
<Yhapster> carandraug: yes I can :)
<dennisWang> Falling-Inferno: remove hal services. later handle loading hal yourself
<kai> carandraug: sexy :)
<amdpox> ketchupz57, they've moved to bazaar actually
<kai> carandraug: that turn on and off xserver?
<amdpox> ketchupz57, http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=InstallingFromSource
<fgarceseduardo> hello, i want to install ubuntu on a aaspire one, but i've read that ubuntu 8.04 have some problems with the wifi and sound, there's a chance that the intrepid version solve this?
<kai> fgarceseduardo, I have an Acer Aspire 8920G, My sound works - for the most part - fine, PM for further discussion
<mn_> so is anyone able to help me?
<jimdandy> I am following the wpasupplicant wiki page on help.ubuntu.com, but I ran into trouble. I wrote my wpa_supplicant.conf, but the command to test it is failing. I am asking for some help please.
<kai> mn_ What's your issue?
<mn_> im trying to do the directions here http://www.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_change_the_permissions_of_a_mounted_ntfs_volume and can't figure out how to do it.  Help please?  (im trying to reset my permissions on my Windows partition)
<xbxb> How come opera has a folder in /root/, although I never started it as root (I haven't even activated the root account and I never did "sudo opera")?
<carandraug> Yhapster: do you have htop installed? It can help to see if anything's wrong there. You can also linx (terminal browsers) to google
<tijuana> I created a new user and now i'm back in! :D
<ketchupz57> amdpox, sorry maybe I misunderstood, but is compiling the same as installing from source? I'm a little unfimiliar with some of the termonology, but I've installed lots of stuff from source and ran the config. I'm not sure if doing this, that way will get me the extras I'm looking for. Are you saying that it will?
<jimdandy> Yhapster: that's lynx really
<XDy> humm
<aurynn> anything I could look at to manually hit XOrg into outputting 19x12?
<carandraug> kai: no. It just takes you away from the xserver. But X keeps running
<BigBlueKen> Anybody know how to get a dual boot to work right?
<XDy> so how does one get the "closed" features for vbox
<jimdandy> BigBlueKen: Dual boot what?
<fgarceseduardo> kai: thak's, but in theory, theres a differene at the hardware part?
<BigBlueKen> Windows XP Pro and Ubuntu
<mikebot> Is there a way to make the font size in the ttys smaller?
<fgarceseduardo> and i've got an idea, what abot ubuntu MId? I'ts posible to install it on the aaone?
<carandraug> mikebot: do you have configured the tty resolution in menu.lst?
<dennisWang> mn_: automount or handle to mount?
<mikebot> carandraug: I don't know what that means.
<mn_> idk
<jimdandy> BigBlueKen: So you have your 2 Os's installed, but can't boot windows?
<carandraug> mikebot: what's your screen resulution?
<BigBlueKen> Exactly.
<kai> Not sure what you mean, I'm not the best with linux but Acer hardware always seems to bugger up, fgarceseduardo. Switching to OSS4 worked fine for me. My sound works great :)
<mikebot> carandraug: 1280x800
<BigBlueKen> Is there a way you can IM me seperate from this forum?
<mn_> denniswang: whatever is best.  i want to change my permissions on win permanently but the mount point doesn't have to be permanent
<mikebot> carandraug: I'm going to get out of this tty, brb.
<RudyValencia> Anyone in here have success with a BCM4306 mini-PCI card working under both GUI and console?
<Yhapster> carandraug: ok, htop's installed what should i look for?
<dennisWang> mn_: try umask=0
<shadowhywind> hay all is there a command to see who is logged in using sftp?
<mikebot> carpediem: OK, 1280x800
<mikebot> carandraug: 1280x800
<fgarceseduardo> kai: thank's i'm gonna try install ubuntu but, i'm going to wait the intrepid version, meanwhile i'm going to install f9
<mikebot> carpediem: Sorry, wrong person.
<BigBlueKen> Jimdandy - my IM on yahoo is BigBlueKen
<kai> ^^ Good luck
<carandraug> Yhapster: anything that may be hogging resources. Try killing stuff and see if any of them unblocks the xserver and if any of them refuses to be killed
<fgarceseduardo> than's!
<mn_> denniswang: i can't even do the second command there
<mn_> it says ... not found (in several places)
<carandraug> mikebot: that's a pain to get in tty. VGA doesn't like that resolution. You need to add some fancy things to your kernel. It's better to go with 1024x768 in the tty (less of an hassle)
<carandraug> mikebot: "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<mikebot> carandraug: Oh, wait, I don't know how to check the resolution for the tty, I just told you the visual display resolution.
<dennisWang> mn_: do you want to automount?
<niche> what does it mean to "show the long listings for files" ?
<triddle> Does anyone know how I can paravirtualize ubuntu under Centos 5.2? I tried using the dvdrom but no go. Then I tried doing it from the repositories, but I couldn't find them. I'm looking for a link that I can plug into the virt-manager install source box.
<mn_> idc
<danbh_intrepid> niche: like with ls? it shows the information about the file, instead of just the file name
<mikebot> carandraug: OK, I'm in that.
<dennisWang> mn_: if ntfs-3g had installed correctly
<pawan> whats up
<cua0> what's the nvidia module name for xorg.conf? (i tried nv and nvidia, the only one i can get to work at all is vga with depth of 8 (320x240 resolution)
<niche> danbh_intrepid, like with ls -l?
<FAJ> cua0: try using that res and then enabling nvidia through system>administration>hardware drivers, and then restart once it installs
<niche> "drwxr-xr-x  15 root root  4096 Sep  1 15:49 home" so does this mean that I have read and execute permissions for this?
<danbh_intrepid> niche: yes, well, thats the ls command, and the -l does enable the "show long listings" option
<cua0> FAJ: yea, you cant' move the windows around enough to see them to change anything.
<carandraug> mikebot: you know what that file works? You need to add the option vga=773 to the kernel line. You can also use vga=ask. That way it will ask you what resolution to use after grub
<danbh_intrepid> niche: sorta
<FAJ> cua0:  o ok...
<XDy> haah
<XDy> very cool.
<FAJ> cua0:  what is your vid card?
<mikebot> carandraug: Where do I add that? There's a lot of stuff going on in here..
<dennisWang> mn_: or if windows partition was compressed
<danbh_intrepid> niche: is a directory, so you cant execute that.  I think it means the default permissions of files created there?  Im not sure
<XDi> thank for showing me the powers of tty guys
<XDi> lol
<XDi> using irssi
<xbxb> How come opera has a folder in /root/, although I never started it as root (I haven't even activated the root account and I never did "sudo opera")?
<Kingsy101> is there a way of getting apache to run on startup? rather than have to start it everytime I boot the computer in the console?
<mn_> denniswang: i used the cacls command so that no one has access to C:\ so my system can't boot
<XDi> is there another easier way to get to gui, other than ctrl alt f7
<cua0> FAJ: got it working with vesa driver, going to try to change from within x now.
<FAJ> cua0:  ok....
<amdpox> XDi, what's easier than that?
<FAJ> cua0:  tell me how it goes then :)
<XDy> amdpox, idk it's just one too many keys to press I think
<K_Dallas> Q: Would I be able to create a VM (with VBox) if the user is an unpriviledged user? Thanks
<aurynn> Nothing on making xorg do what I want, then?
<amdpox> K_Dallas, no reason why not
<dennisWang> mn_: you mean if windows cant boot
<mn_> I cannot boot windows
<carandraug> mikebot: look for a line like this "## ## End Default Options ##" this mark the begining of the boot options you see on grub
<niche> What is 'which df' and how do I find it?
<mikebot> carandraug: Yes, I see that.
<amdpox> niche, which tells you where an application is
<GuNeY> freinds php script free ?
<GuNeY> freinds php script free ?
<amdpox> df is a command to give you the disk usage of all your drives
<dennisWang> niche: which is a command. may type whereis df to find out
<DigitalFiz> there ya go repeat yourself that might work
<K_Dallas> amdpox, the thing is that after having created the VM, when I try to change settings on CD etc VBOX gives me the warning that ... HOST USB Proxy service (verr_file_not_found) ...
<K_Dallas> BTW, amdpox that user is in vboxusers group
<GuNeY> freinds php script free ?
<Kingsy101> does anyone know? is there a command I can execute that will mean apache is started on startup automatically?
<csilk> kingsley, it should do that automatically on its own
<ketchupz57> Anyone try to install AWN from source? I'm trying to, and I'm getting "/usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory"
<csilk> is it not?
<XDi> cool
<IntuitiveNipple> Kingsy101: update-rc.d
<XDi> apparently alt + arrow
<XDi> moves to next tty screen
<cchapman> what package is bdftousplash and pngtousplash in?
<carandraug> mikebot: every option has at least 4 lines (Tittle, root, kernel and initrd. Some will also have quiet). You probably use the first option in GRUB. That corresponds to the first set of lines. On the line that start by kernel, add, to the end of that line,  "vga=ask" or "vga=773"
<mikebot> carandraug: I put 'vga=ask' anywhere after that?
<ketchupz57> Anyone know how to create a trash can applet in AWN manually?
<IntuitiveNipple> cchapman: dpkg-query -S  bdftousplash
<Kingsy101> IntuitiveNipple - what does that command do?
<mikebot> carandraug: So it now says: kernel/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=ff160e8a-07c3-4ef3-8733-f0df73f2a702 ro quiet splash vga-ask
<carandraug> mikebot: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992 take a look at this to see other vga values
<noura> Hello, I figured out how to hibernate my system using "s2both", but how do I automate it? As in when closing the lid of the laptop, X minutes of inactivity? As opposed to manually doing it in the terminal?
<IntuitiveNipple> cchapman: If you don't have them installed, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=bdftousplash&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<GodfatherofEire> More sound issues, a warning about not being able to cache a file
<IntuitiveNipple> Kingsy101: man update-rc.d
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: seems that doesnt find ld command, should be your environment figure problem
<carandraug> mikebot: it's "vga=ask" not "vga-ask". Othe than that yes, it's like that
<mikebot> carandraug: Oops, OK, cool, now what do I do? :)
<cchapman> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, the ld command exist in the location. I see and understood the error, but it doesn't make sense.
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: look at results of "echo $PATH" command
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, I'm really trying to add a trashcan applet to AWN but the extras was not included in the last Ubuntu release, so I'm trying to compile from scratch. I would be just as happen with a trashcan applet being added manually and skip manually configuring, but I can't sem to figure out how.
<carandraug> mikebot: reboot. That option is loaded with the kernel. Maybe it's possible to change it the middle but I don't know how
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: It means the package you've build hasn't created that file, so ld can't do anything with it. Maybe you need to check the build-dependencies of the source and install any additional requried libraries and development headers
<mikebot> carandraug: OK, I'm going to try it... brb
<aurynn> Downloading all the patches certainly takes a bit
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, I do not see ﻿echo $PATH in my config.log.
<ketchupz57> if you are asking me run this verbose please explain
<aurynn> How do I manually set the resolution on Xorg?
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: maybe when this software package was compling, you should specify path. example for ./configure --help
<Axle> how can I get a list of what drives I have installed?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, where would you suggest I put it?
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: type echo $PATH in shell console
<FAJ> Axle:  what do you mean?
<rohan> aurynn: edit your xorg.conf (not recomended)
<Axle> ubuntu is not recognizing my new hard drive
<carandraug> Axle: lsmod lists you the modules (drivers) that are loaded
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Axle> carandraug: not drives, drives
<Axle> *drivers
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: type whereis ld
<mikebot> carandraug: When I did ask it gave me weird options to choose from (I chose '6'), and now my ttys are flashing crazy-like.
<FAJ> Axle:  what is the hardware?
<carandraug> Axle: run "sudo fdisk -l"  -l is a lowercase L not an uppercase i
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, ld: /usr/bin/ld /usr/share/man/man1/ld.1.gz
<aurynn> rohan: Mm. I was afraid of that.
<carandraug> mikebot: I don't know what the option 6 was. I have vga=773 and a 1280x800 monitor. That way it skips the step of asking me stuff
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: what problems did you input the command of ./configure
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: detail
<Axle> hmm
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, I did not input any problems. I simply cd to the AWN folder I downloaded, and ran ./configure.
<Axle> ﻿/dev/sdb1 is listed in fdisk, but when I try to mount it, I get the error "can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Axle> any idea what is wrong?
<rohan> aurynn: always use the correct format and refresh rate
<carandraug> Axle: what command did you use to mount?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, in the config.log is says /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<Tann> I just installed the ndiswrapper driver for my network card, but when I open firefox the computer completely freezes up. Anyone know whats goign on?
<Axle> carandraug: sudo mount /dev/sdb1
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: did you see my comment?
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<carandraug> Axle: you have to point the mount point
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, I read all your comments, maybe I misunderstood.
<Matir`> Is there a way to disable apport for a particular shell?  I'm trying to debug something for class and my core files are disappearing
<Axle> carandraug: if I wanted to mount it as /media/Axle, what would the command be?
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: seems that crt1.o is AWN's file
<grendal_prime> hey guys hows it going. Im trying to send something from my treo phone to my laptop via bluetooth.  its just a picture, i send stuff between my phone and my wifes phone both ways no problem..and i send stuff from my laptop to my phone, no problem, but when i try and send it to the laptop from the phone i just gives an cannot connect error. I dont see an error log anywhere
<juan> hello,has someone installed  pascal in  knoppix?
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: if AWN is completed?
<carandraug> Axle: if you just want to do that, you must put that information in fstab. Otherwise, use "sudo mount -t partition_fyle_system /path_to_device /path_to_mount_point"
<Axle> how do I put that info in fstab?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, it did not complete, because I cannot run the make command. I'm not following you when you say "if AWN is completed?". Are you asking is it already installed?
<hacknperl> Does anyone here know of a program for Linux that will can paper documents and store them in a search-able database?  I know there is stuff like PaperPort for windows.  I never used one before but if anyone can steer me in the right direction i would appreciate it!
<Axle> sudo mount -t NTFS /dev/sdb1 /media/Axle
<mikebot> carandraug: OK, I'll try that.
<Axle> would that work?
<kevin__> Can someone help? Whenever I open an application (whether it be a terminal or firefox, etc..) the window starts off at the top of the screen such that it's "CLOSE" and File/Edit/Window/Help etc... is off the screen entirely.
<carandraug> Axle: is this an in internal hdd that you want mounted at bootup or you an external hdd? If it's the former, you should add it to the fstab
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: Read my previous comment!
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: It means the package you've build hasn't created that file, so ld can't do anything with it. Maybe you need to check the build-dependencies of the source and install any additional requried libraries and development headers
<Axle> internal
<mikebot> brb
<rohan> hacknperl: take a left from the next junction :-p
<izinucs> hacknperl, that would be called a document manager..  not sure but would be nice
<Axle> carandraug: how would I use fstab to recognize my internel hdd?
<carandraug> Axle: please use my nick on the messages for me. I can't see them well otherwise
<hacknperl> i like to stay right  :)
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: i mean if AWN is a whole package
<Axle> carandraug: I did use your name...
<Axle> ﻿(09:26:54 PM) Axle: carandraug: how would I use fstab to recognize my internel hdd?
<hacknperl> i been dieing to get rid of my file cabinet and clean my office up
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: downloaded and used tar xf xxxx?
<carandraug> Axle: I figure you don't know how to edit fstab. Pastebin the ouput of "cat /etc/fstab" and "sudo fdisk -l"
<sullyva86> Can anybody help me with my firefox?If it crashes or isn't closed before logout/shutdown it doesn't show my pages from last time?
<IntuitiveNipple> hacknperl: Yeah, a paperport alternative would be fab!
<carandraug> Axle: not always, [03:26] <Axle> internal [03:26] <Axle> would that work? [03:26] <Axle> sudo mount -t NTFS /dev/sdb1 /media/Axle
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, yes. I downloaded 0.2.6  which I was told was an acutal release, so additional libraries were not needed.
<carandraug> Axle: I said pastebin. Don't pm me all that
<IntuitiveNipple> hacknperl: Have you looked at Maxview?
<hacknperl> has anyone here ever used PaperPort?  i been considering buying it and trying to run it in WINE
<carandraug> !pastebin | Axle
<ubottu> Axle: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hacknperl> never heard of Maxview
<danbh_intrepid> !appdb | hacknperl
<ubottu> hacknperl: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ketchupz57> intuitiveNipple, sorry I missed your comment. The package I downloaded was 0.2.6. I didn't mean to ignore you, it is a complete package, so additional libraries aren't needed, so I've been told.
<izinucs> hacknperl, searching synaptic I found "referencer" not sure if it will  work the way you want... there are also document managers that are web based.. you could run them with a lamp install on your desktop machine.. but maybe a little overkill
<dennisWang> sullyva86: you may use firefox package isnt installing
<Axle> carandraug: I sent it to you in private message
<Axle> oh
<fbc> Anyone have any idea on what to do with an idle server?
<sharav> Hi, can anyone help me? i turned off the power to my computer and ubuntu doesn't start anymore, it gets me to grub. I have no idea what to do now to get it working again. I installed ubuntu with the install inside windows option. anyone have any idea?
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: It sounds as if the configure script expects otherwise :)
<Kai> fbc: use it? :)
<aurynn> fbc: doorstop. :)
<IntuitiveNipple> hacknperl: http://maxview.sourceforge.net/
<danbh_intrepid> fbc: turn it off
<hacknperl> Yeah i know what WINE is.  I was just curious about PaperPort if it worked with wine  :)
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, if it doesn't what would you suggest I need?
<mikebot> carandraug: Works perfectly--thanks for your help!
<hacknperl> thanks for the help though guys.,... im gonna check out your suggestions
<Axle> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51929/
<carandraug> sonata is front-end for mpd. However, when I choose to install sonata, mpd is not considered a dependencie (it took me some time to figure out why sonata was not working). Where should I point this out so it can be corrected?
<danbh_intrepid> hacknperl: please see the link ubottu gave you.  It tells you about wine compatibility for specific apps
<roukoun> can anyone help me with how to post in the ubuntu forum?
<fbc> Kai, yeah, but to do what?  I thought of turning into a media server..
<hacknperl> oh ok :)
<carandraug> mikebot: no problem. The resolution you have in the tty it's 1024x768 but since it's only text there, it's not disfigured
<Kai> fbc :P Not sure, I was just trying to be a smart***. ^^ sorry
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: You'd have to examine the configure script to see what it checks for. As dennisWang said earlier, try "./configure --help"
<sharav> anyone?
<mikebot> carandraug: Hrm, but for some reason gtypist says that the data exceeds screen length.
<oscillocam> fbc: help with some distributed processing
<carandraug> Axle: I've seen it. Give me one minute to figure it out
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: pastebin contents of "./configure --help" to me
<izinucs> hacknperl, I also found knowledge tree from this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=95611
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, http://wiki.awn-project.org/InstallingFromSource#AWN_From_Source That is the source that is leading me on this install. Per what I have found from what I've looked at and read Ubuntu 8.04 LTS has the latest compents required.
<carandraug> Axle: I forgot to ask you one other command "ls -lF /dev/disk/by-uuid/" pastebin that one as well, please
<Canaris_> Quick question. I am running Ubuntu desktop 8.04 and it works just fine. i got an old Computer in the basement that i wanna use as a Home-Server. Unfortunately Ubuntu-Server has some trouble with the wifi-usb-stick and I am too lazy to fix it. It works fine under Ubuntu-desktop though. I really just need a LAMP Server and some Samba shares. But are there any bigger issues with using Ubuntu-Desktop as a server?
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: Are you building on Hardy?
<ketchupz57> yes
<roukoun> anyone?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, the contents are lenghty. Would you mind if I PM them to you?
<Axle> carandraug: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51932/
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: "Dependencies: There are a number of header/library packages needed to compile/install Awn" - the headers are likely what you have to sort out
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: paste to pastebin.com, i think.
<sharav> anyone know how i can get ubuntu working again?
<stroyan> roukoun: What trouble are you having posting to ubuntuforums?
<FAJ> sharav: we need explanation
<Canaris_> sharav, whats the prob?
<usser> Canaris_, not really, its just that u wont get full perfomance out of it due to xorg and other crap that desktop has installed by default
<sharav> i turned off the power to my computer and ubuntu doesn't start anymore, it gets me to grub. I have no idea what to do now to get it working again. I installed ubuntu with the install inside windows option. anyone have any idea?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, too late my friend.
<Canaris_> sharav, dont use wubi
<Tann> I just installed the ndiswrapper driver for my network card, but when I open firefox the computer completely freezes up. Anyone know whats goign on?
<FAJ> sharav:  are you using wubi?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, with out intelligence I pasted it to you, not realizing I  was kicking myself for character limit.
<roukoun> stroyan: i searched everywhere to find out how to make a new post but i didnt really understand how to do it
<FAJ> wait yes nvm
<Canaris_> sharav, there are many free partitioning tools out there. just install ubuntu on an extra partition (5gb is enough). much better choice
<sharav> i think so... i just downloaded the iso for ubuntu from ubuntu.com and did the install as a windows program
<sharav> is that wubi?
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: Did you get the source from the bazaar VCS, or use the tar-ball ?
<FAJ> sharav:  yes
<carandraug> Axle: are you sure you didn't miss any line?
<niche> how can I find the file .profile through terminal?
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: ^>^, sleeping?
<sharav> yeah, i'll do that next time
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, Inuitive nipple, can't I just forget this and manually just make a trash can applet for AWN manually?
<sharav> but is there any way of recovering ?
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, I'm awake and rubbing my tumb on forehead.
<sharav> it was my first time ever trying ubuntu and i really loved it until this happened
<Canaris_> usser, ok good to know. didnt expect any issues, but upon installation of ubuntu-server i noticed there are special server-kernels, so I was wondering
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: sorry. i can only help you a little
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: Did you check that you have all the dependencies installed? They do provide a handy table: http://wiki.awn-project.org/Dependency_Matrix
<sharav> so nothing i can do to recover?
<Canaris_> sharav, probably not no
<FAJ> sharav:  install ubuntu on it's own partition
<ketchupz57> dennisWang, its ok. This is really just beyond my scope, and this is a buggy package from the get go.
<roukoun> stroyan: can you give some instructions?
<FAJ> sharav:  and then take all of the info off of your old partition
<Canaris_> FAJ, thats what i said too
<FAJ> o sorry Canaris_ i just saw his question
<stroyan> roukoun: First create an account.  Then look for an appropriate forum category.  Then read a few postings and the sticky FAQ postings.  Then click on the "New thread" link.
<sharav> so what technically happened that shutting off the computer caused it to never start again?
<Axle> carandraug: sorry, I didn't see you say anything.  No, I didn't miss copying anything.  What is missing?
<Canaris_> FAJ, oh no offence!. I just agreed with you :)
<FAJ> lol it's all good, you made it to the catch before i did ;)
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: sorry. not familiar with AWN. only know how to complile installing package
<sharav> so this wouldn't happen if it was installed on it's own partition?
<FAJ> sharav:  a mouse ate the cord, a windows file got funky (most likely), anything really
<carandraug> Axle: I figured it out already. The file is just more outdated than I thought. It has lines in there that he no longer uses (old partition that are no more)
<Canaris_> dennisWang, why dont u install it using apt-get?
<FAJ> a memory sector of windows went bad...
<roukoun> stroyan: i have already created an account but my questions was how to make a new post not a new thread
<FAJ> sharav:  can you boot to windows?
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, any idea if I can just make a applet for the trash can manually? I'm feeling this isn't going to be worth while to compile this tonight. If I can't work around this I will likely continue compiling tomorrow.
<sharav> yeah i'm in windows right now
<sharav> windows seems to be working fine
<Canaris_> sharav, there could be sooo many things. really, just delete it of windows and install it on a seperate partition.
<FAJ> sharav:  then you could prolly just uninstall ubuntu and reinstall.  but if you use wubi, like you were it is HIGHLY unstable, b/c it's windows stuff.
<untermensch> do the fingerprint readers that are on HP laptops work with Linux?
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: The best way to do that is copy the source of one of the simple applets in gnome-applets and adjust it to suit
<Canaris_> untermensch, some do, but not all of them. there was wiki once but i dunno the link
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, link me?
<stroyan> roukoun: If you want to reply to an existing thread click on the "New reply" link.  If you want to start a new topic then you want "New thread".
<untermensch> Canaris_: what determines if they do or don't?
<Canaris_> untermensch, depends on who's the manufacturer
<ketchupz57> I'm not finding the source for the trash can applet...
<ketchupz57> I've been trying to get around having to compile..
<Canaris_> untermensch, i'm sure google will help
<Kai> untermensch :P tell me if you can find them or not :P I have one installed on my Acer and I'd like to use it
<sharav> thanks guys so what's the best idiot proof way to create a partition and install ubuntu again with the lowest risk to anything happening to windows? i gotta keep windows around for my wife's work
<untermensch> Kai: i'll let you know
<dennisWang> Canaris_: hmm. i am always using blfs. i only want to settle installing AWN from scratch problem by ketchupz57
<Canaris_> sharav, just use the livecd its al graphical
<dennisWang> Canaris_: my system hasnt package control system
<BigBlueKen> Anybody really, really good with Ubuntu and can help me solve a dual boot problem I am experiencing with Ubuntu and Windows XP?
<stroyan> roukoun: The links are white text on a grey background at the top and bottom of the forum pages.
<roukoun> stroyan: thanks!!!
<Canaris_> dennisWang, oh u're using LFS?. not bad. I was looking into that once, but it way too hard
<sentinel23> hey, anyone ever encountered GRUB "Error 2: Bad file or directory type"?
<Canaris_> BigBlueKen, go
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: How about trying this. Change to a clean fresh directory. Do "sudo apt-get install bzr". when that is done, do "bzr co lp:awn awn", then do "cd awn". then do "sudo apt-get build-dep avant-window-navigator", then build it using "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<ntelos> hallo...i want t ask something stuoid but can someone explain me how i change directory in the terminal...imnewbie
<zcat[1]> ntelos: 'cd'
<ntelos> thanks
<Canaris_> BigBlueKen, whats the problem?
<sharav> will do... so how do i avoid this from happening again? the reason i turned off the power was because i was trying a windows game in wine and it loaded in full screen and my monitor just displayed "out of range" and i had no idea how to ctrl alt del out of it, nothing responded so i just shut off the power.... that was probably dumb... what should i do next time?
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, before doing that maybe tell me how to copy a trash can applet command so i can just manually add it to AWN?
<zcat[1]> sharav: ctrl-alt-backspace ?
<dennisWang> Canaris_: ya. i am using LFS. if you trying several times, you can too
<Canaris_> sharav, nobody can say that. but if u have it on a seperate partition its much easier to analyze
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: I have no idea what you mean by "a trash can applet command"
<BigBlueKen> Canaris_ the problem is that when I choose Windows XP at the boot menu, it cycles me right back to the boot menu again
<Canaris_> dennisWang, I think it would help a lot understanding "Core-Linux" which sounds very interesting to me
<marupa> Anyone know of a good 'black' theme for ubuntu, and for compiz?
<ubbuntu-newbie> getting an error while installing wine with apt-get install wine:
<Canaris_> BigBlueKen, have u changed anything? has it ever worked?
<zcat[1]> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cchapman> anyone here know how to autologin with a registered nick to IRC?
<ubbuntu-newbie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ubbuntu-newbie>   wine: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.14) but 1.0.13-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<ubbuntu-newbie>         Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.4.0) but 2.3.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<ubbuntu-newbie>         Depends: libgphoto2-port0 (>= 2.4.0) but 2.3.0-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<ubbuntu-newbie>         Depends: libldap-2.4-2 (>= 2.4.7) but it is not installable
<FloodBot1> ubbuntu-newbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubbuntu-newbie>         PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.14.12ubuntu3) but 1.13.24ubuntu6 is to be installed
<dennisWang> Canaris_: ya. it would help more you understanding linux
<Ka1> ubbuntu-newbie sudo aptitude install wine
<BigBlueKen> Canaris_ Windows XP worked before I installed Ubuntu.  I haven't changed anything yet.  Trying to but I scared to death.
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNipple, In AWN i can manually add a launcher or an applet. The trash can is simply an applet. If I can browse to where the applet actually exist, I can manually add it to AWN. The other alternative is running a command. If you tell me how to open the gui trashcan at cmd then I can add it manually to AWN that way.
<cchapman> anyone here know how to autologin with a registered nick to IRC?
<TeslaTony> cchapman: What's your IRC client?
<cchapman> xchat
<cchapman> TeslaTony: gnome xchat
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ka1 no it says broken package
<histo> cchapman: look at he server settings in xchat for freenode. You can specify user and pass
<marupa> cchapman, when you are choosing a server, click properties/settings.
<Ka1> sudo apt-get update
<TeslaTony> cchapman: That's pretty easy. When you start XChat, it displays a channel list. Select Freenode, the click "Edit." It's pretty self-explanatory from there
<corrideat> i guys!
<corrideat> Hi guys!
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: I'm not sure where the trash applet lives
<sentinel23> hi :)
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ ka1 no
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ ka1 same error
<ubbuntu-newbie> broken package
<corrideat> I've accidentally rmed some files from my filesystem.
<Ka1> Check PM ubbuntu-newbie
<corrideat> Is there any way I can recover them.
<Moose> Multiple displays in Ubuntu.. an easy way to make it work?
<sentinel23> boot into a liveCD and copy them over (...?)
<ketchupz57> Intuitive, very discouraging. It can be so easy, yet it is so hard!
<IntuitiveNipple> ketchupz57: If you can add applets by their ID, it is "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<ntelos> sorry can somebody tells me how i can go to my videos for example from the terminal ?
<ntelos> sorry im newbie
<ketchupz57> IntuitiveNippple, hmm let me try that!
<Phree_Beer> do you know where the videos are stored?
<xxploit> watch them from terminal or just change directory? change director would be something like cd Videos/
<ntelos> ok  thanks
<FluxD> Hey all, how do you view the permissions of a folder thru command line?
<ketchupz57> InuitiveNipple, no dice :( I have to browse to it, or cmd it.
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: maybe AWN needs depend on some packages. at first you should see content of README or INSTALL
<Phree_Beer> anyone up for tackling a screen resolution issue?
<bastid_raZor> FluxD; ls -al
<ketchupz57> any idea how to load it from CMD?
<Anon5917> hi
<Anon5917> yes
<FluxD> bastid_raZor, thanks ls -al fodler name ?
<ketchupz57> I did that dennis, the extras which include the trash can are not included in this package.
<bastid_raZor> FluxD; yes
<ketchupz57> AWN is a few month or weeks away from that. :(
<taknikin> rver irc.dal.net
<lucax> anyone know a dock like awn that runs without compiz?
<bastid_raZor> lucax; you could get cairo-dock to do that.
<lucax> tnx
<Phree_Beer> ever since the last kernel upgrade, I've lost the 1024x768 resolution
<dennisWang> ketchupz57: what do you mean the trash
<Anon5917> trash is nothing but recyle biin
<Distort> Would there happen to be any gentlemen/ladies in the room willing to help me get from 800x600 resolution to 1024x768?~
<ASrock> Distort: what video card u using?
<Phree_Beer> lol.  I have the same problem :)
<c0mp13371331337> lucax: Sim-dock is another one that works without compiz.  I used it for a while, before upgrading my rig so I could use compiz.
<Distort> Nvidia GeForce 6800, I believe
<kevin__> Can someone help? Whenever I open an application (whether it be a terminal or firefox, etc..) the window starts off at the top of the screen such that it's "CLOSE" and File/Edit/Window/Help etc... is off the screen entirely.
<lucax> c0mp13371331337, does it have animations like awn?
<ASrock> Distort: open synaptic and download 'envyng-core' and 'envyng-gtk' just search for envyng and it will be the top 2
<c0mp13371331337> lucax: Not as configurable as AWN, but very similar.
<lucax> ill give it a shot, but still... i cant find cairos web page...
<c0mp13371331337> lucax: http://sourceforge.net/projects/simdock/
<FluxD> lucax, http://www.cairo-dock.org ?
<Tann> I've just installed my wireless devices ndiswrapper but i can't connect to any networks.
<lucax> thanks people!
<c0mp13371331337> NP
<Distort> ASRock: synaptic says they're already installed, what do I do now?
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: Hold down the ALT key and click the viewable part of the window to drag it into full view.
<Phree_Beer> my video is listed (by lshw) as a VT8378 [S3 Unichrome] Integrated Video
<marupa> Does anyone know of any good dark themes?
<carandraug> Tann: does your wireless appears?
<Tann> Yeah
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, yea I can think of a zillion ways to manually move the window each time it opens, but it would be nice to not have to do that.
<ASrock> Distort: go to Applications->System Tools->Envyng
<carandraug> Tann: can you "iwlist scan"?
<Tann> carandraug but when It connect it disconnects when I try to access the internet.
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: Does it seem like the resolution is running off the top of the screen or something?
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, no the resol seems fine.
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: Running compiz?  Or metacity?
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, is there a combiz specific channel?
<carandraug> Tann: define access the internet? Don't kill me for asking but for some people it means open up firefox
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, im thinking that my fiddling with compiz is what did it
<TopBunny98>  Is there I way to enable suspend mode in kde4?
<carandraug> Tann: that was a "?" too much. My mistake
<Tann> carandraug: Anything. Connecting piding, pinging something, opening firefox.
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: Could be.  I know there are options in there for configuring where windows open.  You could try saving your current settings as a profile, then resetting everything to default and seeing if that solves it.
<quaal> how do i recreate whatever magic happens when gnome is started with my external monitor plugged into my laptop and it just automatically knows the external monitors resolution (1680x1050) and puts it in system/preferences/screen resolution
<Tann> carandraug: Sorry it took so long. I can iwlist scan
<TopBunny98>  Is there I way to enable suspend mode in kde4?
<Tann> It does come up with the networks in the area.
<Distort> ASRock: It gave me a couple errors about not "Unable to lock the administration directory", but it seemed to run a lot of code... did it do what it is supposed to do or do I have to fix the administration thing?
<carandraug> Tann: have you tried manually ifconfig to connect to a network? 'cos I can't see what's going wrong other than that. Are you using xp drivers in ndiswrapper? I've heard they are prefered over Vista drivers
<Tann> carandraug: Yes I'm using the XP driver. Let me try with ifconfig
<FlyingBishop> Hey, I'm running into a problem when I install multiple web browsers
<aurynn> Gah, graphics autodetect is worthless.
<FlyingBishop> Open Office and pidgin fail to recognize the correct one as the desktop default
<blackvd> I need of some help with this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5865362#post5865362 can't figure out where to go with this. At the point of backing up ~/ and reinstalling? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, thanks.
<lucax> i see a black background in cairo dock, whats that?
<accele> hi
<BigBlueKen> Can anybody please help me to get my system to actually do the dual boot?
<carandraug> FlyingBishop: define the default one in System > Preferences > Preferred applications
<FlyingBishop> It is
<FlyingBishop> It is firefox
<FlyingBishop> Thunderbird respects this
<FlyingBishop> at the least
<user01> my open office is extremely slow and buggy
<accele> i have a problem with sound on ubuntu. i get start up sounds but no sound after that using creative audigy 2 soundcard
<accele> anyone able to help?
<user01> like i go to highlight text and it freezes
<oris1024> ...
<oris1024> anybody here?
<accele> i've checked and unchecked digital/analogue output in volume control but it doesnt help
<carandraug> FlyingBishop: check what browser appears in Pidgin "Tools > Preferences >Netwrok"
<user01> i thought maybe it was compiz, but i switched it off and it is still doing it
<DigitalFiz> where would i find info on making my sound setup in ubuntu better?
<FlyingBishop> openoffice has really strange behavior... it launches epiphany, and seems to background itself, then after I close epiphany, it gives me a "you don't seem to have a browser installed" message and tells me to install one
<FlyingBishop> pidgin is set to system default
<shingen> having a problem with a USB drive, won't detect now, has before, but it works fine on windows...
<user01> anyway i think im going to use abiword instead
<user01> im thinking maybe its java
<FlyingBishop> And I'd rather not hack this, since clearly at least OpenOffice is also following some weird preferences
<bobertdos> DigitalFiz: Define 'better"
<Cpudan80> user01: openOffice isnt even written in Java
<accele> ﻿i have a problem with sound on ubuntu. i get start up sounds but no sound after that using creative audigy 2 soundcard
<DigitalFiz> bobertdos,  my sounds very choppy and even when its all the way up its not very loud only distorted
<carandraug> FlyingBishop: what exactly happens when you follow a link in pidgin?
<Cpudan80> user01: well parts of it are I guess - but not the highlighting thing
<FlyingBishop> it launches epiphany
<FlyingBishop> no worries
<FlyingBishop> but I want it to launch Firefox
<DigitalFiz> bobertdos, nevermind only seems to be doing it in flash, know anything about that?
<user01> Cpudan80, right but i figured the java parts were interfering with the highlighting parts
<FlyingBishop> Also, it appears to use the most recently installed browser
<KevinOO> #linuxice
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: try "alsmixer" in a terminal and try tab to see if there's more bars that don't appear at first
<FlyingBishop> If I install dillo it would use that
<eightyeight> anyone recommend a good stereo mic headset for ubuntu?
<accele> ﻿i have a problem with sound on ubuntu. i get start up sounds but no sound after that using creative audigy 2 soundcard. pleeease help me
<eightyeight> looking to teach an online class this week, and i need something reliable
<funkja> Is there a way/package that will put a user specified pop up in the notification bar every hour?
<carandraug> FlyingBishop: maybe some fancy package that you have installed for better integration of epiphany with pigin? Also, use my nick in messages. It's almost impossible to see them otherwise
<bobertdos> DigitalFiz: Are you referring to the lack of audio in flash 9?
<DigitalFiz> audi is working just really crappy it seems
<lepine> eightyeight: plantronics makes good ones ... albeit a bit expensive
<DigitalFiz> audio
<lepine> but comfortable and good audui quality
<accele> anyone able to help me?
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, in case you were interested, the item in COMPIZ that needed modifcation was PLACE WINDOW.
<eightyeight> lepine: how expensive? gotta ballpark figure?
<FlyingBishop> carandraug: I don't think so. I also had this problem after I installed dillo
<bobertdos> DigitalFiz: and how's your audio elsewhere?
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: but it can be another volume bar, whose existence you are unaware of that is set too low (my sound card varies sound based on 5 bars)
<oklinux> what is a comparable apps that similar to veoh player ?
<lepine> ~50-70$ iirc
<carandraug> FlyingBishop: hmm, I don't know then. Can't help you. Sorry
<lepine> that was quite a while back though
<DigitalFiz> bobertdos, it seems fine, i jumped the gun on this one i was having audio problems all around but it seems to have been fixed by changing to the linux mixer thing
<lepine> given there's bluetooth and all now ... must have gone done quite a bit
<eightyeight> lepine: not bad. looknig at a logitech set for about $50 as well
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: Excellent, so you were able to get that fixed?
<kevin__> c0mp13371331337, yea, thanks.
<dooble> hello
<bobertdos> DigitalFiz: As far as flash, are you set to Pulse? Have you tried switching to Alsa
<Oxygenfa1> How do I check syslog ?
<c0mp13371331337> kevin__: No problem.  Glad to hear you were able to get that taken care of.
<carandraug> DigitalFiz: but I remember a line I once added to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base that supposedly reduces noise. However, it may dependent on the sound card
<lepine> eightyeight: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=plantronics&btnG=Search+Products&cid=5679874248046200760#ps-sellers ... looks like what i've got ... ~30$
<accele> please can someone help?
<lepine> Oxygenfa1: tail /var/log/syslog
<accele> ﻿i have a problem with sound on ubuntu. i get start up sounds but no sound after that using creative audigy 2 soundcard
<quaal> how do i recreate whatever magic happens when gnome is started with my external monitor plugged into my laptop and it just automatically knows the external monitors resolution (1680x1050) and puts it in system/preferences/screen resolution
<bobertdos> accele: Have you done basic tests in System->Preferences->Sound?
<accele> yep
<accele> none of them work
<bobertdos> !sound | accele
<ubottu> accele: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oklinux> jim_p are you here ?
<accele> ok thanks bobert, i'll give it a go
<Tann> carandraug: I don't know the ifconfig stuff
<lucax> is it possible to configure 3d acceleration to start with one specific user and not the first one that logs in?
<bobertdos> oklinux: He isn't, may we help you?
<dooble> 大家好
<oklinux> Im looking for a apps that is similar to veoh player ?
<dennisWang> dooble: you should go to #ubuntu-cn
<xbxbxb> x
<danielm_mc> yo
<danielm_mc> anyone ever got a matrox dualhead2go working with linux?
<dooble> thanks
<Tann> carandraug: sorry to sound rather stupid. I've never needed to use ifconfig
<bobertdos> oklinux: What type of player is that?
<oklinux> some kind of video player
<keystr0k> Anyone know of a good screenshot utility other than the default?
<carandraug> Tann: ok. It's the network encrypted?
<keystr0k> I am recent Windows convert and really miss having a powerful screenshot utility.
<Tann> carandraug: yeah
<carandraug> Tann: sudo ifconfig interface_name essid essid_name key key_for_essid up
<niche> Ok so the permissions "drwxr-xr-x" would convert to 755 in octal, correct guys?
<marupa> Can anyone answer my question?
<bobertdos> oklinux: There are all sorts. We've got VLC, MPlayer, you can install Totem-gstreamer, or Totem-xine.........There's xine player itself. Take your pick, basically.
<BigBlueKen> bobertdos - are you good with dual boots
<lucax> i have an intel gma and i want one user to use 3d acceleration not the first one that logs in, how can i do that?
<bobertdos> BigBlueKen: I can hold my own :)
<thinkfast> hey all, i just split a file up into 1gb parts, its called home_aa home_ab etc.
<thinkfast> how do i join it back together?
<carandraug> Tann: did you understood it?
<BigBlueKen> I have been trying - unsuccessfully to dual boot my laptop to Windows XP
<thinkfast> i just want to make sure im using the correct flags etc
<complex_number> so if you have a 64 bit processor and 4GB of ram, use 64 bit linux?
<oklinux> bobertdos: do you mind look at the link http://www.veoh.com/downloadFlow.html
<ushimitsudoki> complex_number: that's what i do on this machine. 64 bit works fine for me
<bobertdos> complex_number: and the general answer is also yes
<niche> Ok so the permissions "drwxr-xr-x" would convert to 755 in octal, correct guys?
<bobertdos> oklinux: oh, streaming tv.............I'm not good in that area........
<shingen> how do I troubleshoot USB hdd issues?
<Tann> carandraug: it returns "essid: Unknown host"
<carandraug> Tann: upps, sorry, it's iwconfig "sudo ifconfig interface_name essid essid_name key key_for_essid"
<keystr0k> answered my own question. this seems to be a promising screenshot utility: http://gscrot.ubuntu-projekte.de/
<sethbc> so whats the best way to upgrade to intrepid now?  is there an easy way with dist-upgrade/full-upgrade?
<Tann> carandraug: "sudo ifconfig wl     No such device"
<accele> bobert, im still having problems with my sound :S
<sethbc> every time i try to upgrade from hardy to intrepid, i get a couple of errors for packages that shouldn't be installed
<sethbc> or have to be changed etc.
<accele> i followed the troubleshooter but it didnt solve anything
<sethbc> just trying to help people test the upgrdae path for intrepid
<ushimitsudoki> sethbc: #ubuntu+1 is probably better for those questions
<sethbc> ushimitsudoki: good all sir
<accele> has anyone here had a problem with their audigy 2 sound card where it plays start up sound but nothing else?
<smilefafa> hi
<lucax> how do i disable DRI for specific users?
<carandraug> Tann: can you pastebin "iwlist scan"?
<Tann> smilefafa: hellp
<Tann> er, hello
<gwhip> is there a way to use a real root password instead of sudo to do something with root privileges
<complex_number> how do I use flash with 64 bit firefox?
<yokobr> hey guys..
<thinkfast> get the 32bit version
<thinkfast> put it in your 86 folder
<complex_number> thinkfast: why?
<yokobr> my ubuntu stops the sound
<yokobr> im listening to a music and then it stops randomly
<izinucs> gwhip, sudo -i   defeats the purpose though.. but if you're experienced enough and might be use to other distros that have a root account ... go for it.
<ushimitsudoki> complex_number: here is how i did it: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/08/20/flash-10-rc-on-ubuntu-amd64/ I think there is a PPA repo somewhere also
<yokobr> ive installed pulseaudio, but it says that the device is busy
<locainex> hello, does anyone know if there is a public wine channel? i just got autokicked from the main one
<izinucs> #winehq
<complex_number> what's better, installing 32 bit firefox or 64 bit firefox with nspluginwrapper?
<gwhip> i've used sidux and used to typing in root password - plus it just seems safer instead of user account password for root privileges
<locainex> ty izinucs
<Tann> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/d4c0029a1
<izinucs> gwhip, sudo is temporary.. used only for the command you want to initiate.. if you have lots to do as root at the terminal then sudo -i
<gwhip> izinucs: thanks
<izinucs> np
<locainex> using nvidia twinview, i set up my meta modes to 1280x1024 1280x1024, but the monitor resolution settings has it to 2560x1024
<locainex> id prefer to have it as twin screens, not one large desktop. anyone know what i can do?
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> if anyone knows..
<yokobr> My sound driver stops randomly
<carandraug> Tann: after "ifconfig wlan0 up" run "iwconfif wlan0 essid nienhouse key get_the_key_here"
<yokobr> im listening to a music, and then it stops...
<danbh_intrepid> yokobr: try switching to alsa in gstreamer-properties
<quaal> how do i recreate whatever magic happens when gnome is started with my external monitor plugged into my laptop and it just automatically knows the external monitors resolution (1680x1050) and puts it in system/preferences/screen resolution
<ushimitsudoki> locainex: compiz can set "viewports" so you can constrain windows maximizing to one screen. Some things will still show up centered though. If you set up truly separate X screens, you can not drag windows between monitors
<danbh_intrepid> yokobr: or, wait for intrepid, where these problems are supposed to be fixed.  The beta is only in a few days...
<complex_number> what's faster, using 32 bit firefox with flash on AMD64 or 64 FF with nspluginwrapper on AMD64?
<locainex> thanks ushimitsudoki
<locainex> dont want to run two separate x sessions
<complex_number> ushimitsudoki: are you a Japanese?
<shaun_> anyone know how i can name resolution in my private network
<shaun_> ?
<locainex> on the same note i guess. is it possible to run dual monitors AND svideo out on the same X session?
<yokobr>  Error opening PCM device hw:0:Device is busy
<yokobr> danbh, are you brazilian?
<ushimitsudoki> locainex: also, other WM have different support for dual monitors, so you might prefer how one system handles them. For example, I prefer XFCE a bit in this area, so if you really want to try some things out, you might like to try a few WMs as well
<ushimitsudoki> complex_number: no
<locainex> is compiz supported by fluxbox yet? ;)
<danbh_intrepid> yokobr: sorry, I only speak english, if thats what you are asking.   Try #ubuntu-es or maybe #ubuntu-br
<locainex> actually i miss my old fvwm setup. wonder if i still have my configuration lying around
<Tann> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/d56629d23
<locainex> oh yeah and what ever happened to beryl??
<locainex> no more 3d desktop cube?
<danbh_intrepid> !compiz | locainex
<ubottu> locainex: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<yokobr> danbh, nope.. ive asked just because bh its a city here.
<yokobr> Well...
<danbh_intrepid> yokobr: ah, the bh is part of my name
<yokobr> it didnt worked..
<ushimitsudoki> locainex: beryl is rolled into compiz and it has the cube (and sphere in the latest version which is pretty cool)
<locainex> ah cool!
<locainex> lookin at the link now
<locainex> been on fiesty forever now.. just upgraded to hardy
<complex_number> should I use 64 bit firefox or 32 bit firefox?
<danbh_intrepid> complex_number: you should use 32bit everything
<complex_number> even 32 bit ubuntu?
<[Solars]> complex_number if you are using a 64 bit system use 64 else use 32
<complex_number> I have 4GB ram, core 2 duo 3.12Ghz
<danbh_intrepid> complex_number: if you're asking me, yes
<[Solars]> ubuntu-desktop comes preinstalled with firefox
<danbh_intrepid> complex_number: I have 4g ram, but it gets knocked down to 3.  Its not like I need more than 2 anyway, hence my opinion
<niche> hey guys, I'm wanting to change my permissions for a directory to only be able to run ls -ld command, how would I go about doing this?
<michaesaur> how do i enable flash?
<[Solars]> danbh_intrepid i have 4+ GB of ram and its not knocked down to 3
<danbh_intrepid> [Solars]: whats it knocked down to?
<[Solars]> system uses <500MB
<carandraug> Tann: is it WEP?
<Tann> wpa
<carandraug> !flash | michaesaur
<ubottu> michaesaur: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<niche> I have 1GB of ram and ubuntu runs smooth as butter... lmao
<Captain-Murphy> I need help, very badly
<complex_number> gosh should I use 32 bit or 64 bit, everyone is contrary'=
<DigitalFiz> if you want less problems use 32bit
 * complex_number flips a coin
<Captain-Murphy> I have broken synaptic, and update manager and I don't know whats wrong or how to fix it.
<niche> Captain-Murphy, how did you do it
<fallore> what's the easiest way for me to access files (mp3) that i have on my ubuntu partition from windows?
<carandraug> Tann: I think you need wap_supplicant to do that from the terminal and I don't know how to do that. Never had to worry with it before
<complex_number> what kind of problems do you get with 64 bit?
<niche> fallore, can't you just load the folder with rhythmbox?
<Captain-Murphy> I tried to update, I got an error after it downlaoded the new files, something about not being able to update or exicute a line about dpkg
<niche> I can read my windows partition just fine through ubuntu
<Captain-Murphy> now whenever I open either synaptic or update manager, they load for a second and then instantly close
<Tann> carandraug: yeah, thats the part that lost me int the tutorials.
<fallore> niche: yes, in linux. i'm trying to get to the files from windows.
<niche> fallore, oooh, there is a program... let me look it up
<Captain-Murphy> I tried killing the processes and rebooting and now I don't know what to do
<niche> fallore, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Tann> I've just installed my wireless devices ndiswrapper but when It connect to a network, it disconnects when I try to access the internet.
<aussie> Hey all am looking for source code for moblin can anyone help me out?
<Oxygenfa1> Tann, what card do you have ?
<Captain-Murphy> I'm really kinda freaked out right now
<Tann> Oxygenfa1: Its a Linksys WPC1100
<danbh_intrepid> Captain-Murphy: can you pastebin the exact error?
<Tann> correction: Linksys WPC100
<devin> how do i auto start the dialler in Huawei E220 when i stick it to the USB
<Captain-Murphy> I don't get an error anymore
<carandraug> Tann: maybe this tutorial will help you http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant
<niche> hey guys, I'm wanting to change my permissions for a directory to only be able to run ls -ld command, how would I go about doing this?
<danbh_intrepid> Captain-Murphy: great, so its working
<Captain-Murphy> I don't even know how, the programs just open and close instantly
<danbh_intrepid> ?
<fallore> niche: that looks like it'll be perfect, thanks a bunch. though, do you know if that will let music players access those files or just me to browse to them?
<Captain-Murphy> hardly enough time to even see them
<danbh_intrepid> Captain-Murphy: ah, lets try the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<carandraug> niche: do you really want to limit it to do that command, or do you want to limit to read only?
<fallore> niche: oh i think i just read that it does. thanks!
<niche> carandraug, yes... it's for a homework assignment
<niche> fallore, ah great, I wasn't sure
<carandraug> Captain-Murphy: try opening that program from the terminal and see what appears
<complex_number> What problems do you run into when you use 64 bit ubuntu?
<Tann> carandraug: I really don't feel like messing arround with wpa_supplicant
<Captain-Murphy> hold on a second
<niche> carandraug, just to that command I believe
<carandraug> niche: I believe it's "chmod -R 444 /path_to_folder" Take a look at 6th paragraph of description on "man chmod"
<ridata> how do you manually mount a usb device?
<niche> carandraug, oh ok thanks a lot! Also... it says "Set permissions for the temp directory to the minimum required" what would that be ?
<danbh_intrepid> complex_number: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors
<carandraug> ridata: "sudo mount -t filesystem_type /path_to_device /path_to_mount_point" and you'll need to create the mount point in advance
<michaesaur> i guess flash sucks on x86-64.
<formode> michaesaur, I have no problems with it.
<ridata> carandraug: Thanks. Okay, where do I find a file system type? it is a camera.
<carandraug> niche: I believe that wuld be read only. But 444 means readable by everyone. You can make it readable by root only if you want
<michaesaur> i'll try nonfree again later.
<complex_number> what is BiArch?
<donavan_> can anyone tell me why Im getting really slow dvd playback in totem is this an issue with totem or an issue with my USB DVD drive
<carandraug> ridata: "sudo fdisk -l"
<Tann> I've just installed my wireless devices ndiswrapper but when It connect to a network, it disconnects when I try to access the internet. (My laptop card is a Linksys WPC100)
<danbh_intrepid> donavan_: try vlc
<carandraug> ridata: but for example, if it says HPFS/NTFS for example, you need to use ntfs-3g in the command. You need to be able to interpret it
<carandraug> Tann: ndiswrapper is know for sometimes not do well with WPA. Have you ever tried to connect to a non protected network?
<donavan_> danbh thanks i'll check it out
<fallore> can you expand your ex2 partition after you've defined it during the install and how would i go about doing so?
<ridata> carandraug: I'm assuming this is it: Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sdb1              21      167680     1005958+   6  FAT16. So it is FAT16, mount doesn't like that or 'fat' so what would I use?
<carandraug> ridata: use vfat
<niche> carandraug, can you tell me why when a directory is set as executable only the ls -ld command works but not ls -l?
<ridata> carandraug: it's working now, thanks a bunch for your help.
<bobertdos> fallore: Use the LiveCD and gparted to resize the partition.
<carandraug> ridata: no problem. Glad to help
<Tann> carandraug: no not yet
<devin> hi
<fallore> bobertdos: is there a way to do it that doesn't involve redownloading the .iso?
<carandraug> niche: is that your homework? Take a look at man ls and look what the option -d does
<devin> how do i run a script in ubunu when i plug a USB modem
<devin> it shoud auto run
<carandraug> niche: but to tell you the truth, I don't know
<carandraug> Tann: try it. At least you'll know if it has something to do with it
<chao1> ﻿Hello, I have a problem. I have an mp3 file that I would like to make a portion of into a ringtone on my phone. I have used audacity before to do this and now when I attempt to play the file it tells me ﻿Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate.'
<krunk-_> heya
<bobertdos> fallore: Well, do you have even an older cd?
<fallore> bobertdos: yeah i think i do.
<krunk> on the main ubuntu download page it says ppc arch is no longer supported for recent ubuntu versions
<carandraug> Tann: if that's possible. I realize that may not be possible in your case. But even MacDonald's have unprotected networks for clients nowadays (or at least they don in Europe)
<ridata> chao1: go to edit>preferences>Playback>Device and change it to another output device.
<bobertdos> fallore: Well, any way you can.........The point is that the partition you resize can't be mounted while you're changing it.
<krunk> but some digging led me to cdimage.ubuntu.com where there is a ppc iso of 8.0.4 available
<krunk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/
<chao1> ridata: I tried that. same message
<fallore> ah
<ridata> chao1: how many output devices do you have?
<fallore> so could i do it in windows with a program there, bobertdos ?
<krunk> am I to assume that this image is not ot be relied on? wil it bork my laptop?
<ridata> chao1: usually there are a few, and choosing the right one seems to have fixed the problem for me.
<krunk> not physically, but destroy my osx install perhaps..
<aussie> how do i run a img file on a virtual machine?
<Makro1> this external hard drive is mounted, i can see the files, but i can't write, if i do sudo mkdir i get the same input/output error but the dir is created, smarttools says tha the drive is ok...any clue?
<bobertdos>  fallore: If you can find a program that will read ext2, yes, or I suppose if you install the ext2 driver. I know where that is if you want a link.
<Tann> carandraug: I don't live near any open wireless connections
<nkrypted1> hey guys I have a question, I have a 64 bit amd turion and currently am running on x64 ubuntu 8.04, I've been having problems with the 64 bit packages, is it better to change to 32 bit or would I be losing out/having issues with it?
<fallore> bobertdos: someone linked me to http://www.fs-driver.org/ , is that right?
<nkrypted1> bobertdos, I was under the impression more distros are running off of reiser
<Captain-Murphy> I made the mistake of following a friends advice before I logged on here and did ﻿sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<chao1> ridata: any ideas why it changed? It was working and I haven't used it in a couple months.
<donavan_> dandh:  I just installed VLC and I get nothing ... is there a plugin or something that I need for DVD playback
<danbh_intrepid> nkrypted1: go 32bit
<chao1> :-?
<nkrypted1> donavan_, you need to install the medibuntu repository and libdvdcss2
<Captain-Murphy> hopefully this will fix it, but I hope I don't mess up something else while I reconfig EVERYTHING
<crushy> my screen got messed up
<ridata> chao1: I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as some of the other guys here, but my guess would be some upgrade changed default audio settings.
<nkrypted1> Captain-Murphy, isn't that part of the fun, messing things up
<carandraug> Tann: some shoopings also have open wireless connection for people to use when they go there to study (common practice where I live). Or, if it's your home, and it's up to you, you could try to open it for some time (for test purposes only. At least you'ld know if it was WPA fault or not)
<jmsthing> anyone want to help me with a ubuntu installation issue?
<donavan_> nkrpted I know I have the libdvdcss2 installed I will check on the other I can get playback in totem but its really slow
<danbh_intrepid> Captain-Murphy: just ctrl+c out of it
<bobertdos> fallore: yes
<crushy> my screen got messed up , its only showing 640X480 resolution, how to fix it how to install display driver all over from beginning , any one help please
<nkrypted1> donavan_, ati video card?
<complex_number> so I should use 32 bit ubuntu
<complex_number> got it
<bobertdos> nkrypted1: reiser?
<K_Dallas> Q: After installing dnsguardian and squid as they are packaged for 8.04, would I get a decent web filtered system or I need to set up the proxy etc? I woldnt mind some fine tuning along the ride but I would like to know what I get just after the installation. Thanks
<complex_number> some things aren't built for 64 bit, like flash
<Tann> carandraug: I just did. And the system froze up right when it connected
<donavan_> nkrypted yeah
<complex_number> ergo 32 has the least probs
<nkrypted1> complex_number, I'm not seeing any major performance boosts at least in desktop computing (I know there are major benefits on the server side)
<jmsthing> I have tried downloading the ubuntu iso twice and It won't work.
<nkrypted1> bobertdos, reiserfs
<chao1> ridata: oic. I missed the question about how many output devices i had. I have 7, one OSS, five ALSA, and one JACK
<Captain-Murphy> but ﻿ danbh_intrepid
<crushy> jmsthing from where u downloaded? and what method?
<chao1> :o)
<bobertdos> nkrypted1: oh, well that could be, I don't keep up on that aspect as much
<danbh_intrepid> Captain-Murphy: ?
<carandraug> Tann: the symptoms are different from before
<jmsthing> downloaded from the MIT server given on the ubuntu site
<crushy> what problems u are facing?
<Captain-Murphy> I okay
<Captain-Murphy> its over
<Captain-Murphy> somehow
<nkrypted1> jmsthing, what are you trying to do?
<jmsthing> first time it burned to disc but wouldn't boot the kernel
<jmsthing> now the burn failed
<crushy> did you checksum image?
<jmsthing> checksum wouldnt work
<nkrypted1> and beyond that is your burner in good shape?
<crushy> if checksum wouldnt work, then u have bad iso
<jmsthing> how could I have a bad iso twice?
<jmsthing> from two diff servers
<nkrypted1> jmsthing, poor connection?
<jmsthing> connection is fine
<crushy> try downloading using a torrent, may be that will help, sometimes some isp gives fake packets leaving files corrupted, my personal experience dont know theory behind that
<carandraug> jmsthing: it's probably not a server fault but your downloading
<nkrypted1> crushy, comcast did that
<jmsthing> I tried torrents but not enough peers
<jlvy> or the plausibility that the burn itself was bad?
<crushy> shall i give you a link? jmsthing?
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: if you use a torrent, I think you can just put the file that you already d'led in its place, and it will just correct the corrupted parts, instead of getting the whole thing
<carandraug> jmsthing: not enough peeers to get the iso in what time? Be patient
<crushy> by the way i just downloaded ubuntustudio 8.04 and ubuntu desktop 8.04 day before yesterday alot of seeders there
<jmsthing> like 2 days
<jmsthing> how could I repair my iso?
<carandraug> jmsthing: are you downling the 8.04 desktop 32bits? I downloaded it in 2 hours
<jmsthing> yes took me 3
<crushy> same here carandraug
<carandraug> jmsthing: I meant 2 hours in torrent
<donavan_> nkrypted :  where can I get the medibuntu repository
<crushy> carandraug i just checked the torrent and its giving 170 seeds right now, why dont u try now?
<jmsthing> well someone give me a link to the best torrent then
<evilbug> wow... it never took me longer than ~12mins@2mbps
<crushy> jmsthing***
<carandraug> jmsthing: ^what crushy just said
<pengo> command line tool for checking memory usage?
<danbh_intrepid> pengo: free   or top
<carandraug> pengo: free
<[Solars]> pengo i think top would work
<[Solars]> or free
<pengo> thanks
<jmsthing> so where can I find the torrent I need?
<danbh_intrepid> same place you got the isa
<carandraug> pengo: if you want something that updates constantly, give htop a try (it's a nice interface for top)
<danbh_intrepid> *iso
<crushy> here u go jm : http://ftp.hostrino.com/pub/ubuntu/cdimage/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jmsthing> thanks
<evilbug> jmsthing- http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<cellofellow> I have an app (Lanshark) that uses broadcast packets to detect other systems running the same app. It doesn't work if I have UFW enabled. Disable the firewall and it works fine. How do I tell UFW to allow broadcast packets?
<evilbug> jmsthing- look down for the image you're looking for with a ".torrent" extension.
<complex_number> why doesn't everyone install gNewSense?
<pengo> how do i sort top/htop by memory? the man page confuses me
<complex_number> it's debian with all the non-free stuff removed
<jmsthing> holy crap is downloading fast
<pengo> -htop
<cellofellow> complex_number: correction: gNewSense is Ubuntu with the non-free stuff removed.
<RobNyc|R61> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<crushy> my ubuntu is only showing 640x480 resolution, i tried installing everything like envyNG nvidia driver from their website etc, but nothing helped me to get back big resolution what seems to be the problem, how to install it from start? or fix it
<cellofellow> complex_number: Debian is all-free too, with non-free being strictly optional.
<complex_number> Why does Ubuntu keep non-free stuff in it?
<jmsthing> omg it's done already
<complex_number> why don't they do what gnewsense does?
<crushy> u need to run that file in a bit torrent client @ jmsthing
<carandraug> jmsthing: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent  this is the official one, in Ubuntu's site
<crushy> i think u are just download torrent file only
<halp> Hey guys, unning off a live CD. Ubuntu foobared on me. I installed some firmware for a tv capture card. When I rebooted it took a while to come back up. Then I was met with just a blink cursor. I tried again and nothing happened. I then selected ubuntu recover mode. THat took a while, and then froze at something about Face font... I don't remember. Anyway. I got to the login... sigh of relief, then tried to type in my 
<jmsthing> no the torrent completed
<cellofellow> complex_number: Because a small amount of very popular hardware only works with non-free drivers and firmware.
<the_alamo> ever since the firefox update my flash isn't working.  does anyone know how i would fix it?
<jmsthing> says 100% in bit torrent
<crushy> which operating system u are using jmsthing?
<jmsthing> windows xp
<carandraug> jmsthing: hmm, are you sure it just didn't found the previous iso in your homefolder?
<crushy> how much size its showing u?
<jmsthing> 694mb
<crushy> and whats the speed of your connection?
<jmsthing> my internet connection is 100mb/s
<carandraug> jmsthing: that was too much fast. If he found the previous iso in your home folder, it would check the hash, not download it
<crushy> if am not wrong i only know that 100 mbps is available in japan throughout
<carandraug> jmsthing: well, just check the md5sum and well know
<halp> Can I just install over the OS and will ubuntu leave my files  ?
<crushy> which place do you live jmps
<crushy> jmsthing*
<jmsthing> would that correct any errors in the iso?
<crushy> i guess thats the speed of connection between ur modem/router to ur pc port
<halp> Cause you know ... I can't start my computer anymore
<crushy> halp you can personally backup ur files from within windows using ntfs file utility that will locate your linux partition, so that u can backup them
<jlvy> if you install over an existing os your files will be wiped when your hd is formatted, backup your files before you decide to do a fresh isntall
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: you would have to start the torrent program, then stop it, and then replace the iso that the torrent created with your old iso.  Then restart your torrent program, and ask it to recheck the file, AFAIK
<cellofellow> ufw broadcast packets anyone?
<halp> I don't have windows : )
<crushy> which os u are using now?
<donavan_> Trying to get DVDs to play Totem play slowly , xine says I dont have a dvd drive (USB drive connect), VLC seems to do nothing, I know that the libdvdcsss2 is installed and Im running and ATI card if that matter
<jmsthing> where is the download for the md5sum program?
<crushy> live cd will do @ halp
<complex_number> jmsthing: for windows?
<jmsthing> yes
<halp> What I want to do is have my current ubuntu install forget all the changes I made to it, and rebuild my hardware so I can go back to how things were when I installed it
<complex_number> Hashcalc
<crushy> hold on jmsthing let me give ya link
<Captain-Murphy> Okay
<complex_number> google hashcalc
<halp> I am in a live CD right now lol.
<Captain-Murphy> I think I know what happend, and I seriously need help
<Captain-Murphy> somehow, I fucked up dpkg
<halp> "﻿halp: Hey guys, unning off a live CD. Ubuntu foobared on me. I installed some firmware for a tv capture card. When I rebooted it took a while to come back up. Then I was met with just a blink cursor. I tried again and nothing happened. I then selected ubuntu recover mode. THat took a while, and then froze at something about Face font... I don't remember. Anyway. I got to the login... sigh of relief, then tried to t
<crushy> http://www.fastsum.com/download/FastsumSetup-1.6.exe
<Captain-Murphy> when I run sudo apt-get check or anything else I get Reading package lists... Done
<Captain-Murphy> Segmentation faulty tree... 50%
<Captain-Murphy> and it brings me back to the terminal
<crushy> backup ur files to other drive or a pen drive than do the fresh install @ halp
<Captain-Murphy> HELP!!!
<halp> Right now I don't care about the card I was trying to install, Imma chucking it or something. Right now I just want ubuntu to work again. The easiest way for this is if Ubuntu figured out my computers hardware again.
<Captain-Murphy> Please, update manager doesn't work, synaptic doesn't work, apt-get doesn't work, and I think dpkg is damaged...
<crushy> how to reinstall display driver all from scratch in ubuntu ?
<halp> Yeah, maybe I'll qpated, move to that partician and try the 64bit distro this time : )
<devslashnull> does anyone here use parallels ?
<Makro1> is ntfsfix dangerous? can i lose files if i use it ?
<crushy> your hardware configuration @ halp?
<matiu> After doing apt-get install phpmyadmin, how does one make it so I can browse to http://localhost:phpmyadmin ?
<halp> Well, I figured, why doesnt it recognize my keyboard ? It did 8 minutes ago right ? So some config file must of changed. I have a webcam that isnt working anymore because I was screwing around with drivers too.  I'd like to just have everything go back to normal
<jmsthing> what do i do after i run the checksum program on the file?
<Mindhazingsquid> I'm having graphic/drivers issues, is there, perhaps, anyone who can help me please?
<Captain-Murphy> Does anybody know anything about dpkg?
<crushy> anybody who can help me installing the nvidia drivers as my screen is not getting bigger than 640/480 resolution
<crushy> :-<
<mylogic> crushy: give me your system specs
<halp> Cause I have so much stuff configured, its not a matter of loosing porn or something, it's tons of programs that I configured for months every night
<jimmygoon> Captain-Murphy, What is the exact error message when you try to use "apt-get" from the Command Line?
<halp> RIght now Im on live CD cause I can't even type in my user name on boot
<crushy> after installing md5 u have to run it and check the file which u donwnloaded by browsing and calculate its checksum with the checksum given on website
<carandraug> Captain-Murphy: try getting your problem in just on line. It will it easier for others to follow (which will increase the chances of getting help). Include the command you did that started all that. Also, I'm not going tohelp you 'cos I have no idea on how to solve it, sorry
<wizardyesterday> ;)
<therealnanotube> halp: well, you can always back up to an external disk, then do a fresh install, and restore what you need.
<crushy> its m2n mx se plus asus motherboard with athalon dual core cpu
<halp> That seems to be the only answer
<carandraug> jmsthing: you burn it if the md5sum is correct
<mylogic> crushy: I was speaking mostly about your graphics card ;p
<crushy> nvidia ge force 6100 gpu onboard @ mylogic
<mylogic> ah, ok
<mylogic> one second
<Captain-Murphy> thanks for the response carandraug
<crushy> yes right
<halp> WOuld be great if ubuntu had a roll back feature or something
<jmsthing> idk i though u had to compare the results of the checksum to something
<Captain-Murphy> I think I'm just goind to do a fresh install
<crushy> yep missing that also @ halp :(
<halp> Sucks that just because I make installed something, that everything is fubar now
<amolfff> hello
<jimmygoon> Captain-Murphy, I'm sure there is a fix your your problem
<jimmygoon> Captain-Murphy, running to reinstall every time there is a problem is a good way to burn yourself out of linux
<amolfff> wine?
<halp> "﻿ running to reinstall every time there is a problem is a good way to burn yourself out of linux" I AGREE
<carandraug> Captain-Murphy: no problem. You're not getting ignored, maybe the ones that are activate here right now don't know. And getting your problem spread in several lines with other people lines in the middle makes it hard to follow
<jim_p> jimmygoon: me too
<crushy> mylogic ? u there
<mylogic> crushy: how much dedicated memory does your card have?
<jmsthing> anyone know where to find the checksum for ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> I don't understand people that come here asking for help and then ignore those who try to help?
<crushy> it shares memory from the RAM
<ChuanQi> hi all
<jim_p> jmsthing: from the .iso file?
<jimmygoon> It's hard to answer questions that go like " AHHH. I need help1!111!!! /part"
<ChuanQi> is there anyway to fix the intel-HD soft sound issue?
<jmsthing> i just ran checksum on the iso but idk how to verify it
<sentinel23> should be on the download page
<carandraug> jmsthing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<crushy> right now 128 mb given to it
<mylogic> ah, ok, so it's on board video
<mylogic> let's see what I can find here
<ChuanQi> i had ubuntu 8.04 installed on benQ S41 notebook
<ChuanQi> everything works fine except the sound is riciculous soft
<ChuanQi> even thought already set to max level
<Mindhazingsquid> When I preview  a screensaver it runs just fine, but when it runs itself (because the time passes) it's just a black screen.  Also my WINE programs don't run either. also because of driver errors.
<crushy> you mean its low @ chuanQi?
<ChuanQi> yeap
<carandraug> jimmygoon: you mean Captain-Murphy? He's been here for some time now. Maybe he left before seeing your message. Followed someones advice with some command wth dpkg and screw apt-get
<ChuanQi> that's right, volume is 'low' even set to max
<sullyva86> how do i set partitions so the mount point doesn't change on a restart?
<crushy> which sound device you have @ chuanQi?
<jimmygoon> Check for hardware volume switches, then system volume (in the tray) then in the actual application
<jimmygoon> carandraug, you mean he ran a command to fix dpkg or ran a command recommended here and then wound up with a broken dpkg?
<ChuanQi> i am using a built-in intel-HD (965chipset) sound card
<carandraug> ChuanQi: have you got all the bars on mac in the volume manager? My volume is dependent on 5 of those bars
<jmsthing> ok checksum matches
<jmsthing> so why wouldnt the iso burn?
<darkbishop> sullyva86: wat do u mean ur mount point change on reboot?
<crushy> are you sure you plugged in the jack in right socket?
<crushy> @ chuanQi
<carandraug> jimmygoon: he ran a command someone else outside recommended. It broke synaptic, apt-get, aptitute so he came here
<ChuanQi> the on screen control for sound is set to 'max'
<crushy> it should burn , did you give it a try now? @ jmsthing
<carandraug> jimmygoon: the command that was recommended that cause all this had something to do with dpkg
<chenwen> qq
<jimmygoon> carandraug, ah, hm.
<therealnanotube> jmsthing: what happens when you try to burn the iso?
<ChuanQi> i also set the volume in the sound setting to max
<ChuanQi> the out come is the same ...
<crushy> chuanQi, goto the preference and check all the boxes there, then raise volume of all , try?
<ChuanQi> yeap
<jimmygoon> carandraug, well, it could be a variety of things... but like I said, error msgs help. "dpkg is broken" isn't helpful when its IRC :P
<ChuanQi> i had tried all the setting in the preferences
<therealnanotube> sullyva86: in /etc/fstab
<crushy> :-s where is mylogic :D
<jmsthing> would i be able to boot the iso from a flash drive?
<ChuanQi> i also tried on pulseaudio server and alsa driver
<mylogic> crushy: right here, doing a little research on your problem ;)
<ChuanQi> both appear to have a very 'low' sound output from the speaker
<crushy> wow, thats nice :D
<crushy> chuanQi read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<jmsthing> anyone know?
<darkbishop> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<carandraug> jimmygoon: I know. He stated the problem before. That's what I was poiting to him. He should state his problem again and not be based on the principle that people will scroll the channel log looking for what he said half an hour ago
<crushy> yes it does @ jmsthing
<ChuanQi> yeah, i checked with that page before too :(
<ChuanQi> even read the sound how-to in the forum
<jmsthing> so all i need to do is put the iso on my drive and set my bios to boot from my drive?
<crushy> what device it showing u in mixer tab of sound in preferences? @ ChuanQi
<therealnanotube> jmsthing: i know there is a way to boot from usb if your motherboard supports it... but not sure if you would start with the ISO...
<crushy> no you need syslinux @ jmsthing
<mutable> Hi. I'm getting strange problem. I had Kubuntu. Once when I tried to login (kdm) screen just blinked and X restarted. Now I instaled Ubuntu (8.04) and same thing happens :(. I have no idea what's wrong ...
<therealnanotube> mutable: try running in safe graphics mode?
<crushy> if the motherboard have usb boot option then it will start using iso for sure
<ChuanQi> snd-intel-hd
<ChuanQi> that's the first one
<carandraug> ChuanQi: run alsamixer in a terminal. Put all bars to the top. Sometimes not all bars appear, try pressing tab to see if more bars come up and put those to the top as well
<crushy> can u show me screenshot of ur volume control? @ chuanQi
<mutable> therealnanotube: Same, says "look at ~/.xsession-errors" but this file is empty
<crushy> carandraug, he said he enabled all boxes in preferences
<mutable> I can login from VT, and even create files at /home, so home partition seems to be OK
<ChuanQi> i will try to run the alsamixer in a terminal again tonight
<crushy> well after enabling all checkboxes u have to close volume control and open it again to see the boxes in some of the installation or should i say most of
<ChuanQi> crushy, will show you later, the notebook is not with me now
<mylogic> crushy: I may have a solution for you, hold on real quick
<crushy> yep holding on , mylogic
<ChuanQi> everything is working fine except the low volume and 'mic' doesn't seem working
<subone> whats a good app for popping up reminders?
<ChuanQi> webcam is working (surprisingly!)
<crushy> jmsthing u still there?
<jmsthing> yes
<crushy> most of the webcams working in linux nowdays @ chuanQi, cheers
<crushy> check this jmsthing http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7280/
<jmsthing> im going to try virtual box
<mutable> However it started after I installed (and mounted /home) Ext2IFS in windows. One day WinXP refused to read from that drive (or offer me to format it), and since then I got this :(.
<mylogic> crushy: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8174.html
<mylogic> give that a run
<mylogic> see if it works, I believe it offers a kernel patch
<ChuanQi> cool, thanks for the advises crushy & carandraug
<therealnanotube> mutable: run fsck on the disk, make sure there are no errors
<crushy> your welcome chuanQi, live long ubuntu:D
<crushy> checking mylogic
<AgentHeX> i'm looking to test 8.10 alpha 6.  there's a warning in the testing page about the intel GigE driver doing horrible things to the NIC, but i don't think i am affected.  lsmod | grep 'e1000' returns nothing.  am i safe?
<crushy> i tried that already @ mylogic :(no help
<mutable> therealnanotube: I'll first try make my home dir on  parition (eg. /)
<mylogic> nothing? hmm
<crushy> nothing, if you want i can give you ssh also
<mylogic> crushy: yeah, let me check that out if you don't mind
<mutable> therealnanotube: damnit, now it works :) i'll fsck it
<crushy> alright gonna pm u
<mylogic> bored as hell with nothing else to do, heh
<EVil> re all
<douwei> hello everyone
<douwei> I am new to Ubuntu
<subone> anyone read my question?
<therealnanotube> mutable: heh good luck. :)
<mylogic> subone: I use Evolution
<subone> mylogic: ok
<therealnanotube> mutable: since you said it stopped working after winxp messed with the disk, i think it's pretty likely that the partition is messed up. :)
<mylogic> complete with alarm and reminders, and syncs with my mobile phone :)
<mutable> therealnanotube: I can login from VT and move on it and create files on it :\
<douwei> quit
<douwei> leaving
<therealnanotube> mutable: well yea, but maybe like one of the files related to x is borked... you won't know until you fsck the partition and make sure there are no errors.
<subone> mylogic: so a task will popup a warning or what
<darkbishop> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<therealnanotube> subone: korganizer has good reminders
<subone> anything from gnome?
<mutable> therealnanotube: sure, it's second time this week windows messed up my disk
<mylogic> subone, yup
<mylogic> you can set alarms or whatever you want
<therealnanotube> mutable: that's one reason to keep your windows away from your *nix disks. :)
<mylogic> visual and audible alarms
<subone> ah ok i found it ty
<ChuanQi> anyone had problem with the intel wireless 4875abgn on WEP/WAP connection?
<mutable> therealnanotube: yeah, maybe i should stop playing games :)
<donavan_> Thanks to everyone that helped with the DVD playback issue ... one problem still the play back looks a bit pixilated any ideas
<ChuanQi> mine doesn't seems to work very stable with the WAP/WAP2
<therealnanotube> mutable: lol, well, that's a different question altogether. :) but at least i might suggest setting up a separate fat32 partition for the data you want to share between winxp and ubuntu. that has always worked for me, back in the days when i dual-booted.
<jigp> ChuanQi : you are quiting pf?and you want t o replace pf with ubuntu?
<jigp> ChuanQi : hehehe
<ChuanQi> jigp: what do you mean?
<ChuanQi> waht is pf?
<B|ackPanther> Do i need any additional hardware to implement MythTV or all i need is an internet connection ?
<mylogic> crushy: did you try the NEWEST driver from nvidia http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.12.html
<jmsthing> i booted from the is in virtual box
<Guest11708> heyy
<jeff_> I mistakenly set my KUBUNTU display for dual monitor now I can't get into KDE ... what file to edit?
<ChuanQi> jigp: sorry, i got it now :P
<jmsthing> so now that i can boot in virtual box i can check the iso
<lu5tic> howdy
<lu5tic> im fucking lost with this linux stuf
<lkrocksthone> ls
<donavan_> lu5tic what are you trying to do
<lu5tic> install a flash player
<therealnanotube> lu5tic: should be available in synaptic, package "flashplayer-nonfree"
<jmsthing> i'm so excited
<lkrocksthone> how to do
<jmsthing> does anyone know if I can install ubuntu to my system from virtual box?
<l3d> I would like a easy to use wedpage maker app kinda like webdwarf or sitespinner? But for linux    I have tried bluefish and too code like
<lkrocksthone> no
<scunizi> jmsthing, so you're running ubuntu in VB and would like to install it to your HD?
<jmsthing> yes
<shepherd> hi i need help1!!!
<shepherd> i i just installed vmware, and i going to install xp, but vmware wont detect my cd rom drive, who should i discribe it as a device
<shepherd> what is the location of a standard ubuntu cd drive?
<lu5tic> kflashplayer.......inside graphics univers folder?
<scunizi> jmsthing, if it's installed in VB there is no way to move it to a standard install... if you have the cd's just do it again for "real"..
<therealnanotube> shepherd: /dev/cdrom
<scunizi> shepherd, or /dev/cdrom0
<jmsthing> i cant I'm having issues burining the iso
<jmsthing> but the iso is fine cause i ran the check from the iso
<yokobr> hey guys
<fantomas> Is there a good backports repository for Hardy?
<yokobr> my alsa driver stops randomly
<darkbishop> i got problem with my network.i manage to join my network and eveyone(windowsXP) can c my share file.. but when i click on network i cant c any single computer in my network.any idea?
<scunizi> jmsthing, have you tried burning at 4x or the slowest possible speed for your cdrom?
<shepherd> it says there is no such file or directory
<jmsthing> i tried at 2x
<donavan_> cant you just map the iso as the drive I know you could in VMware with windows as the host os
<devslashnull> hey guys if i download the standard kernel from kernel.org and want to compile it on hardy, is there anything special that i need to do ?
<yokobr> i have to use oss driver, aways, but it only runs 1 program at time
<mutable> therealnanotube: thx for support, it looks it'll take some hours, cya
<therealnanotube> mutable: ok good luck :)
<scunizi> jmsthing, there is a way to put the iso on a usb key.  There's also a "net" install that goes on a usb key.. that might work for you.
<scunizi> donavan_, install requires a clean boot to the installer.
<jmsthing> I think I will try to burn the iso once more and move from there
<therealnanotube> jmsthing: if all else fails... you could try burning it on some other computer, or order a shipit cd. :)
<fantomas> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hale3rd> hi
<devslashnull> anyone ???
<fantomas> damn
<hale3rd> can someone help with my dell xps 1330 issue?  my media buttons go crazy
<donavan_> scunizi: yeah I wasnt sure havent tried VMware under linux yet ... I just knew it would let you in windows thought it was worth a try
<jmsthing> well see the reason i tried in vb is because the iso wouldn't burn
<scunizi> donavan_, sure you could install it into vmware.. but can't go from vmware into a fresh install on a partition.
<jmsthing> see the reason i tried in vb is because the iso wouldn't burn
<shepherd> its weird, the cd drive will spin when i load up vmware but it wont detect the drive or load the disk
<donavan_> scunzi:  ahh I missed that part of the problem
<therealnanotube> devslashnull: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<shepherd> whats legacy emulation
<lu5tic> thres no flashplayer-nonfree in my synaptic
<scunizi> shepherd, you have to attach the cdrom to the vm using the vmware console .. or if you're running the beta version there's an icon on the bottom right of the screen that you can right mouse click on.
<scunizi> lu5tic, there is..
<therealnanotube> lu5tic: did you enable the universe and multiverse repositories?
<donavan_> try just searching for "flash"   is should be down a little was just under flashblock
<crushy> lolz my bad
<crushy> mylogic
<crushy> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=120109 this worked for me:D
<crushy> thanks for help everyone
<crushy> jmsthing check your pm
<hale3rd> anybody running a dell xps 1330?
<Daft_Punk> When I go to http://games.yahoo.com/console/tx using firefox, this window comes up and says "The application has requested permission to establish connections to games.yahoo.com. Do you want to allow this action?" and regardless if i press allow or cancel it will work but this comes up all the time and it is annoying plz help :)
<scunizi> hale3rd, vostro 1400
<ekow> How come when I write something to a DVD in Ubuntu, XP views the disc as blank?
<hale3rd> scunizi, cool :)
<hale3rd> do you have media buttons?
<scunizi> hale3rd, yep.
<hale3rd> do they work?  mine work, but sometimes they go nuts and loop
<shepherd> #vmware
<hale3rd> making me pissed!
<vikrant> ekow can u view the contents in ubuntu
<scunizi> hale3rd, outside of the volume control I havent tried...
<ekow> vikrant: yes
<hale3rd> well, it's the volume that seems to go nuts
<vikrant> what speed have u written the dvd?
<Daft_Punk> hale3rd, the volume control on my laptop is a jog dial :)
<donavan_> ekow: could be a wrong format I know this used to be an issue years ago but I have been out of the linux scence for a while
<darkbishop> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hale3rd> daft, oh... :)
<ekow> vikrant: just selected "maximum speed possible"
<hale3rd> thanks though
<darkbishop> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<ekow> donavan: ok
<hale3rd> i have stupid led media buttons that go nuts on me
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi, I have a problem. When I set a gateway address for eth0 (local home network), it also effects ppp0 and I am not able to browse using my dial-up connection. Can someone help?
<CVirus> Does NetworkManager use wpa_supplication for wpa networks ?
<CVirus> supplicant*
<vikrant> have u tried writing another dvd
<Daft_Punk> When I go to http://games.yahoo.com/console/tx using firefox, this window comes up and says "The application has requested permission to establish connections to games.yahoo.com. Do you want to allow this action?" and regardless if i press allow or cancel it will work but this comes up all the time and it is annoying plz help :)
<ekow> vikrant: kind of hesitant
<vikrant> try...
<vikrant> try a slower speed
<ekow> k
<vikrant> see if tht helps
<john__> Hi! Can anyone tell me where I find all the cookies stored in ubuntu PLZ!
<scunizi> Muhammad_Saad, not really sure but ppp0 is DSL right? if so you have to "dial" into the connection with a password.. if you've setup your box to do that then if you have a router make the router do the connection for you.. most will
<gamma-x> anyone know of a flash drive bootloader.
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿scunizi, ppp0 is dial-up modem.
<jmsthing> does ubuntu have something like windows task manager?
<Daft_Punk> jmsthing, htop
<gamma-x> like as to choose wich usb livecd/usb i want to use?
<jmsthing> how do i access it?
<Daft_Punk> jmsthing, download it from synaptic or add/remove
<scunizi> Muhammad_Saad, aarrgg. that I don't know how to fix..sorry.
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿jmsthing, gnome-system-monitor
<darkbishop> same.. nvr hear tat problem
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: gnome-system-monitor
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿scunizi, OK. Thanks for willing to help. :)
<jmsthing> k
<darkbishop> i cant view my windows network computer.....there nothing inside my workgroup
<darkbishop> can anyone hep
<john__> Where r the cookies stored PLZ ....
<hale3rd> scunizi, any idea how i might fix my media buttons :)
<scunizi> Muhammad_Saad, np.. maybe ubottu has an answer.. I'll see if there's a link.
<scunizi> !ppp0 | Muhammad_Saad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp0
<Rat409> !swat | darkbishop
<ubottu> darkbishop: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<scunizi> nope
<hale3rd> ok :)
<scunizi> hale3rd, nope .. sorry.. did you upgrade from Gutsy?
<hale3rd> no
<hale3rd> clean install
<Daft_Punk> !dialup | Muhammad_Saad
<ubottu> Muhammad_Saad: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿darkbishop, perhaps the name of the workgroup is different on both computers.
<jmsthing> has anyone seen ubuntu ultimate gamers edition?
<scunizi> hale3rd, check dell's linux support forum?
<hale3rd> yeah.   nothing there
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: whats that?
<john__> Does anyone know where I can find all the stored cookies plz???
<darkbishop> Muhammad_Saad: all the windows computer can c my computer and take file from it.
<scunizi> hale3rd, it's actually on ubuntuforums.org.. maybe post there and see if anyone can provide an answer.
<jmsthing> its a release that has a lot of extras
<hale3rd> ok.  good idea
<hale3rd> thanks!
<jmsthing> hold I'll post a link
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿darkbishop, then perhaps it is some problem with samba or its configuration. Try asking at #samba
<donavan_> any one know how to install icon packs from gnome-look.org
<darkbishop> Muhammad_Saad:ok thxxx
<vikrant> john wht do u wana do with the cookies
<Daft_Punk> donavan_, extract the icon folder to /home/yourname/.icons
<donavan_> thank you
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Daft_Punk, Thanks for providing help.
<edrick> no you have to check this
<jmsthing> ultimateedition.info/ubuntu_ultimate_gamers/
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿darkbishop, That is my duty to help others. :)
<gamma-x> anyone know of a flash drive bootloader.
<Gnea> !usb | gamma-x
<ubottu> gamma-x: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daft_Punk> When I go to http://games.yahoo.com/console/tx using firefox, this window comes up and says "The application has requested permission to establish connections to games.yahoo.com. Do you want to allow this action?" and regardless if i press allow or cancel it will work but this comes up all the time and it is annoying plz help :)
<Rat409> gamma-x: syslinux
<Gnea> gamma-x: or do you mean something else?
<edrick> http://iphonemobil.blogspot.com/
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Daft_Punk, perhaps there is a bug in Firefox. :-/
<Gnea> edrick: and that has what to do with ubuntu?
<darkbishop> Muhammad_Saad:i suddently know what happen.eventually i didnt start my samba.
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: dated, dont both
<danbh_intrepid> *bother
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿darkbishop: :D
<jmsthing> yeah but I want to know where to get those games
<danbh_intrepid> synaptic
<gamma-x> Rat409, thanks.
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: any game in particular?
<CVirus> can wpa_supplicant search for encrypted and also "unencrypted" networks ?
<jmsthing> no they just look cool and I wouldn't mind trying them since i get little gaming on ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> Muhammad_Saad, probably but i cant find another functioning browser. opera wont work with java for some reason even if i specify the correct java directory
<edrick> a wrong paste
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: go to AddRemove, select all software, and look at the gaming section
<CVirus> Muhammad_Saad, where are you from may I ask ?
<jmsthing> k thanks
<danbh_intrepid> jmsthing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿jmsthing, you may be interested in the playdeb repository. http://www.playdeb.net
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿CVirus, from Pakistan. :)
<PoisonArrow> k
<CVirus> Muhammad_Saad, pleased to meet you .. I'm from Egypt
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Daft_Punk, then try asking at #firefox if there is some configuration to be done.
<scunizi> jmsthing, checkout www.getdeb.net
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿CVirus, me too. :)
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿CVirus, I mean I am pleased to meet you too.
<CVirus> got that
<scunizi> Daft_Punk, you might also try deleting /home/<username>/.mozilla  ... it will reload itself.. actually don't delete it just rename it.
<Peddy> can someone help me with dhcp3-server please? I get a 'failed' message when trying to run it. Thanks :)
<Daft_Punk> scunizi, dont know if that would work since it happens to this linux box and this other linux box that was just installed today (fresh install) so...
<Daft_Punk> i think might be java?
<Peddy> Hey, Daft_Punk
<Peddy> do you like Daft_Punk?
<scunizi> Daft_Punk, how many versions of java do you have installed.?  . you might want to eliminate all but vs6
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daft_Punk> scunizi, im not sure how to check what ones are installed
<darkbishop> can i have some help please.i can c all the computer in my workgroup?
<jmsthing> anyone know what vurn speed I should use for my ubuntu disc
<jmsthing> burn*
<scunizi> Daft_Punk, you could use Synaptic and search for java.. It should return everything with a java reference and you'll see the primary packages that enable java in ubuntu.. if the little box next to any of those is colored then it's installed.
<scunizi> jmsthing, slow... slow... SLOW
<jmsthing> like 2x?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿Daft_Punk, type in the address bar: "about:plugins" to see what plugins are installed.
<darkbishop> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<scunizi> jmsthing, yep.. I've done mine at 4 but I also found that the cd's at the bottom of the spool seem to have issues.. (100 cd spool)
<jmsthing> ill play it safe with 2x
<Daft_Punk> Muhammad_Saad, doesnt say anything directly about java just "GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) 1.0"
<scunizi> jmsthing, what prog. are you using to burn?
<jmsthing> imgburn
<mefisto__> jmsthing: some burners actually are more reliable at more than the slowest it can do. it depends on your burner (and the media you're burning on too), so you would probably know best
<scunizi> jmsthing, windows?
<jmsthing> yeah so i can install ubuntu
<ajax4> Hey guys...I'm using a completely updated Hardy...but I just learned that a newer version of Java came out months ago but it's not yet in the repositories. Will I have to wait until the next major version to get updated Java?
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿darkbishop, I think you should try asking at #samba. They will know better than us.
<scunizi> ajax4, a newer updated version for linux or windows..?
<ajax4> scunizi: Linux.
<darkbishop> Muhammad_Saad, no one there.. i think eveyone gone home for eid mubarak already..
<scunizi> ajax4, you can always ask in #ubuntu+1
<shepherd> what is the best thing to play games with?
<scunizi> shepherd, a computer :)
<darkbishop> shepherd, offcouse XboX
<shepherd> no wine of vmware or some other thing i dont know about
<ajax4> scunizi: Well, I'm sure the newest version of Java will be in the next version of Ubuntu. I'm just wondering whether I should install the Java binaries off their site or if Hardy will be updated with the new Java version.
<darkbishop> shepherd,virtualbox??
<devslashnull> i dont understand something about ubuntu. i installed amarok and it said that it would take up 131MB of additional space. when i uninstalled it, it said it would free up 31MB. so what happened to the other 100MB ???
<scunizi> ajax4, they might be in backports.. not sure if they will be officially backported to hardy
<ajax4> devslashnull: That 131mb prob consists of other libraries that amarok needs but that won't get uninstalled when you uninstall amark.
<Muhammad_Saad> darkbishop, :D . Then try at the Ubuntu forums. It will take a little time but you will most probably be able to solve your problem. I wish I could help you but I do not know much about samba.
<ajax4> devslashnull: amarok.
<devslashnull> thats dumb
<devslashnull> what if i want to uninstall them ?
<shepherd> i read virtualbox doesn't have 3d accleration
<ajax4> devslashnull: You can as long as other programs don't rely on those libraries.
<devslashnull> jow
<devslashnull> how
<darkbishop> Muhammad_Saad, np.. im here to learn... so reading wont hurt..... thx for the point..
<scunizi> devslashnull, those other libraries are part of kde that are necessary to run amorak
<devslashnull> im on ubuntu
<nydoc> I am new to ubuntu. Can someone tell me I can learn more about how to use the terminal?
<Oxygenfa1> Hey guys, I got some folders in the trash I can't delete because I don't have permission
<scunizi> devslashnull, ubuntu is gnome  which can run kde programs with the library dependancies..
<Oxygenfa1> They were read only copied from a cdr. How do I get rid of them ?
<Oxygenfa1> dev/null ? Breakcore ?
<ajax4> nydoc: What kinds of things do you want to use the terminal for?
<scunizi> Oxygenfa1, gksudo nautilus ... then navigate to the trash and delete..
<nydoc> I am not sure what the terminal can do?
<scunizi> nydoc, almost everything
<Oxygenfa1> HMmm what would the path to the trash be ?
<nydoc> Nothing is explained in the documentation
<danbh_intrepid> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ajax4> nydoc: Well you can run programs from the terminal. You can also run your own scripts. Do a search for "bash scripting" in google.
<scunizi> Oxygenfa1, once in nautilus you might need to ctrl+h to show the hidden directories.
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿devslashnull, if you want to uninstall the additional packages, you may want to check File->History to see what packages got installed with amarok.
<nydoc> I will try that. thanx
<devslashnull> ok thanks
<ajax4> nydoc: you're welcome
<scunizi> devslashnull, you can also google "pure gnome" there's a line in  the link that will eliminate all traces of kde
<erikja> How do I get access to a ubuntu computer via my lan with for instance winscp ?
<koala_man> install openssh-server
<erikja> koala_man, thank you
<ajax4> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaptainMurphy> I need some serious help installing ubuntu 8.04lts
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: You need to be more specific.
<CaptainMurphy> I'm installing over a partition that had ubuntu 8.04 and was seriously damaged (dpkg was broken) however I'm having a problem installing it
<erikja> koala_man, works like a charm, thanks!
<CaptainMurphy> I tried to install over that partition in gparted, I selected that partion, made it the root, set it to be formated
<PoisonArrow> is there a way to get a userlist of people inside a channel without actually being in the channel
<CaptainMurphy> however when it was installing I recieved a whole bunch of errors aboutfiles that were either "damanged on teh CD/DVD or on the hard disk"
<allorder> PoisonArrow: /list #channel
<CaptainMurphy> but I burned another copy of the cd off a new download of the iso and the same thing happend and I checked the cd for consistancy which makes me think its trying to read files off the old install on that partition - does that make any sense at all?
<BubblesTrouble> #join C++
<BubblesTrouble> join #C++
<CaptainMurphy> can anyone help me install ubuntu over an old partition of ubuntu?
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: You could try wiping the old partition using Gparted. You can download and burn a bootable CD of that program off their site.
<Rat409> BubblesTrouble:  try /join
<CaptainMurphy> I have one, Can I use it to wipe only that partition?
<scunizi> CaptainMurphy, if it's the live cd you might use the partition editor to delete the partition then recreate it and format it as ext3.. then continue with the install.. remember that for future installs it's easier with 3 partitions for ubuntu .. root.. swap.... and /home .. root=8-12 gigs... swap=1gig max and the rest /home
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: Yes, you would format the partition. I don't know if that's your problem but you can try it.
<jmsthing> ok I have finally burned a disc so I'm off to try it now
<gamma-x> Rat409, u use syslinux? havin some trouble understanding it... and also do i have to put a usb iso on there like backtrack? or can they be live cd ido's
<jmsthing> at 2AM lol
<Aaqil> hi how to completely remove wine and chrome with it from my ubuntu?
<CaptainMurphy> I have 4 partitions 1 windows 2 ubunto 3 swap 4 storage (ntfs)
<CaptainMurphy> I thought ubuntu used gparted
<CaptainMurphy> but for some reason when I selected the second partition to be formated it didn't seem like it spent any time formating it
<ajax4> Aaqil: Check your ~/.wine folder. Most of the installed programs for wine should be stored in there.
<CaptainMurphy> and then threw a bunch of errors at me
<Rat409> gamma-x: i know what it does but not up on it hmm
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, gparted is the partition editor.. 3 swaps?  back it down to 1 even if you have multiple installs of other os's
<gamma-x> Rat409,  ok thanks anyway.
<CaptainMurphy> I have 1 swap
<CaptainMurphy> 1 windows os
<CaptainMurphy> 1 storage partition (no os)
<CaptainMurphy> and one that I want to be windows
<CaptainMurphy> I mean ubuntu
<CaptainMurphy> sigh its getting late
<Rat409> gamma-x: try here  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, ah you were just numbering them.. missed that.
<CaptainMurphy> yar
<scunizi> yaar
<CaptainMurphy> everythings going wrong today
<CaptainMurphy> the reason I'm re-installing is that somehow I damaged dpkg
<CaptainMurphy> so I couldn't update anything or fix anything
<CaptainMurphy> I don't even know how sh*t like that happens
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, jump up and down on 1 foot and bang forehead with hand once..
<CaptainMurphy> I've already tried that with a wall instead of my hand
<scunizi> CaptainMorgan, this is a good argument for a seperate /home partition.. that way you won't loose your data.
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: When you selected format for that partition, did you select "apply" ?
<Aaqi1> hi , how to completely remove wine and chrome with it?
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: I think the button is called "apply"...it writes all the changes you make to the disk at once.
<ajax4> Aaqil: Check your ~/.wine folder. Most of the installed programs for wine should be stored in there.
<Aaqi1> ajax4: where is that?
<Aaqi1> Aaqi: hello that was me alias
<scunizi> Aaqi1, /home/<username>/.wine
<ajax4> Aaqil: It's a hidden directory in your home directory called "wine". Inside are directories that contain all the programs you install while using wine.
<vr8mf> hi, how can i instal or configure beryl in ubuntu 8.04?
<CaptainMurphy> I hit apply
<arooni-mobile> name of a program that remembers what i've copied to the clipboard and easily allows me to recall it.
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: You have to select the partition, mark it as formatted, and hit apply. Did you do all that?
<Aaqi1> ajax4: so i should manually delete files from that directory?
<CaptainMurphy> I'm using my gparted live cd now to do just that
<CaptainMurphy> its really working at it
<ajax4> Aaqil: Is there a directory in "wine" called "drive_c" ?
<Aaqi1> ajax4:  yup
<ajax4> CaptainMurphy: You said before it did it quickly and didn't seem to go thru with it. Is it working now?
<CaptainMurphy> before I was using the ubuntu manual partitioner
<CaptainMurphy> and that didn't work
<ajax4> Aaqil: That's what wine uses as your windows drive c. Erasing that directory is just like erasing your C: drive on windows.
<Aaqi1> ajax4: there was some terminal command to un install some thing what was that please
<CaptainMurphy> now I'm using the gparted live cd, and it seems to be working
<Aaqi1> sudo removeall wine?
<CaptainMurphy> going to throw the ubuntu cd in there again and hopefully this time it won't vomit everywhere and die
<Bidget> Can anyone help me set up my dual display system? I have it set to twinview and I have a CRT monitor and a regular TV. The monitor is at 1600x1200 and the tv is 640x480, but instead of making 2 seperate displays it sets it as one big display thats 2240x1200, and then the part of the desktop that is "below" the tv is just cut off. Also when I fullscreen a video it spans across both displays and looks terrible... Someone the other night men
<Bidget> tioned something about xinerama but I'm not quite sure what that is. Anyone have experience with this sort of thing?
<ajax4> Aaqi1: I think its sudo aptitude remove wine
<scunizi> Bidget, do you have a nVidia card?
<Aaqi1> thanks ajax :D
<Bidget> nvidia 8800gt
<arooni-mobile> how do i move things on the panel (from side to side)?
<Aaqi1> How to add some application to my start programs that i log in to ubuntu and it runs automatically?
<ajax4> arooni: right click then select MOVE. You might have to unlock them first.
<Bidget> actually I think it might have been you that mentioned xinerama the other day but I could be wrong haha
<arooni-mobile> how do i move things on the panel (from side to side)?  things like temperature, word definitions, program icons etc.....
<ajax4> arooni-mobile: right click then select MOVE. You might have to unlock them first.
<scunizi> Bidget, you might install nvidia-settings .. it might allow you to change all the settings.. also.. I found that when connecting an external display (second monitor) I have to totally shut down and then start back up again.. sometimes is works .. sometimes not.
<Bidget> scunizi, I have tried restarting multiple times and it is still doing the same thing, will try nvidia settings though
<arooni-mobile> thanks ajax4
<Bidget> scunizi, actually nvidia-settings is what Ive been using already haha
<scunizi> Bidget, ah.. after shutting down and restarting.. have you run the configuration line at the first part of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<arooni-mobile> ajax4, should i lock everything to the panel?
<Bidget> scunizi, Im not sure exactly what you mean so Im thinking probably not haha
<scunizi> Bidget, but leave out the "-phigh" part and it will ask questions.
<darkbishop> !remove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove
<scunizi> Bidget do a .... cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | less and look for the line and write it down..
<ajax4> arooni-mobile: It's up to you. They usually stay in place just fine but if you find that you are always accidentally moving them you might considering locking them.
<Bidget> scunizi, ok and which line should I be looking for?
<Aaqi1> how to add gmail checking to my start up programs?
<scunizi> Bidget, it's toward the top of the file.. dpkg-reconfigure xorg something something.
<Bidget> scunizi, ok and after I write this down what should I be doing with it?
<scunizi> Bidget .. type it into a terminal
<Bidget> scunizi, k
<Bidget> scunizi, but leave out the -phigh like you said?
<scunizi> Bidget, yep
<Bidget> scunizi, k will let you know how it goes
<arooni-mobile> so i tried installing glipper & kllipper (programs that remember what you put on the clipboard... but i can't figure out how to launch them let alone get them to run :P.  i tried gnome-do to launch as well as looking on the applications => submenus.
<fallore> all of a sudden my ubuntu is not privileged to mount my windows partition, anyone know why?
<Bidget> scunizi, its asking if it should use kernel framebuffer device interface but Im not sure what that is exactly...??
<scunizi> Bidget, use the default
<Bidget> scunizi, ok so... it didnt actually do anything all it did was ask me about my keyboard and mouse
<michaesaur> anyone know how to get exaile to work?
<Daft_Punk> my java works fine in opera (latest version) but does not work in mozilla. java is located at /usr/java/jre(version). how can i get it working in firefox? (i think firefox is using an older version of java)
<CaptainMurph1> here goes round three installing ubunut
<michaesaur> !exaile | michaesaur
<ubottu> michaesaur, please see my private message
<Bidget> scunizi, I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but all it did was ask me about my mouse and keyboard settings. Should I maybe try including the -phigh part of the command?
<CaptainMurph1> same problem!!!
<CaptainMurph1> right at 25%
<scunizi> Bidget, first restart x and see if it worked..
<CaptainMurph1> the following file did not match it's source copy on the CD/DVD:
<administrator> hi
<administrator> can u help me?
<Uplink> bye everyone =]
<darvish> how do you alt+tab out of a fullscreen games back to desktop? is that possible?
<Aaqi1> administrator: help me you are admin
<CaptainMurph1> /target/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-genereic/ubuntu/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi/compatible/iwl3945.ko
<CaptainMurph1> this particular error is often due to a fualty CD/DVD disk or drive, or faulty hard disk. it may help tot clean the cd/dvd ...blah balh balh
<CaptainMurph1> WHY IS THIS HAPPENING!?!?!?!?
<scunizi> darvish, depends on the game if you can or not and what the keystrokes are.
<darvish> scunizi, oh i see, thank you
<CaptainMurph1> I've checked the disk for errors, it said none
<CaptainMurph1> then I try to istall and I gett this
<administrator> i want install an emulator on my ubuntu
<administrator> what should i do
<administrator> ?
<CaptainMurph1> ajax are you still there?
<Bidget> scunizi, so now nvidia-settings is telling me that Im not using an nvidia driver and to use nvidia-xconfig but when i try to do that it says that the data in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is incomplete because it's missing a driver line
<fallore> !enter | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bidget> scunizi, so it backed up my xorg and made a new one... what should I do now?
<CaptainMurph1> Can anybody help me install ubuntu over an old partion of ubuntu that no longer works!?
<scunizi> Bidget, ok... do the reconfigure line again and add the -phigh
<Bidget> scunizi, k
<scunizi> Bidget, then restart x
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: What are the system specs?
<Ademan> hey where did the trash directory go to? it used to be ~/.Trash  but iirc it moved to ~/.config/trash or something like that, anyone remember specifically?
<Bidget> scunizi, no change
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 why don't you delete or format the partition and start fresh -- also did you burn your iso using hte slowest burn speed possible?
<scunizi> Bidget, did you restart x?
<Bidget> scunizi, when I added the -phigh it also didnt even ask me any questions
<Bidget> scunizi, yes
<CaptainMurph1> I just did
<CaptainMurph1> I jsut did
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: What are the system specs?
<CaptainMurph1> I went in with a DIFFERENT live cd and deleated and created a new partiion
<scunizi> Bidget, check the System/Admin/hardware section and see if nvidia drivers are still tagged
<CaptainMurph1> god damn it this worked before why does it fail now?
<CaptainMurph1> I can't tell you very well off the top of my head
<Bidget> scunizi, there is a line there for the nvidia driver but the "enabled" box is unchecked, should I check it?
<CaptainMurph1> I'm in the liveCD mode of ubuntu because the install failed
<scunizi> Bidget, yes
<bastid_raZor> !trash | Ademan
<ubottu> Ademan: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Bidget> scunizi, k
<CaptainMurph1> maybe you can tell me how to get my specs from there?
<Bidget> scunizi, restart x now?
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: You can try the alternate (not live) CD
<Ademan> thanks bastid_raZor
<Bidget> scunizi, oh actually it's telling me I will need to do a system restart, I'll be back in a minute or two
<scunizi> Bidget, after it loads and is done.. it should prompt you to restart..
<Bidget> scunizi, yeah it did, brb
<CaptainMurph1> whats the alrernate?
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 are you trying to install with the live cd running?
<CaptainMurph1> no no no
<CaptainMurph1> I tried to install right off the CD
<CaptainMurph1> that didn't work
<_haywire_> ok
<_haywire_> what happened?
<CaptainMurph1> I got hit with errors copying files over for some dumb reason that makes no sense
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: Low-spec'd systems have problems installing with the live CD.
<CaptainMurph1> then it loaded the live CD becuase it got errno5] input/output error
<CaptainMurph1> its a high spec machine
<CaptainMurph1> 2 gigs ram, dual core
<|Juan|> im trying to use the bless hex editor but whenever i try to save a file i get an error saying "There is not enough free space on the device to save file" even though its a 2mb file and i have 50gb free
<CaptainMurph1> 38 gigs for this partition
<fallore> !enter | CaptainMurph1
<ubottu> CaptainMurph1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_haywire_> captmurph and this same disc has worked in the past for install
<fallore> all of a sudden my ubuntu is not privileged to mount my windows partition, anyone know why?
<CaptainMurph1> and it had a working version of ubuntu on it for about half a year
<|Juan|> im trying to use the bless hex editor but whenever i try to save a file i get an error saying "There is not enough free space on the device to save file" even though its a 2mb file and i have 50gb free
<c0mput3r> why does my sound like crap?
<CaptainMurph1> sorry... I'm sorry, I'm just getting really frustrated with this process where everythign is failing and I don't understand why. I'll keep them to one line.
<ajax4> fallore: Have you modified fstab recently?
<fallore> ajax4: nope, not to my knowledge
<c0mput3r> sounds distorted
<Bidget> scunizi, alright its restarted, should I try enabling my tv as a display now?
<ajax4> fallore: Usually when that happens your permissions are incorrect in fstab.
<fallore> ajax4: if it helps, every so often my rhythmbox will not let me play music from that partition and i have to reboot or restart x multiple times till it sorts itself out
<KazaLite> does fsck work fine on NTFS?
<scunizi> Bidget, yep
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 did u check md5 checksums on your cd disc? burn another iso using your burners slowest setting if you can
<c0mput3r> sounds like the sounds is "too loud" when i have the sound low?
<CaptainMurph1> I didn't check the md5
<c0mput3r> help
<CaptainMurph1> but I did run the self test that the ubuntu cd has on it
<_haywire_> if the cd's popping up it's prolly all right then and if the live cd runs
<ajax4> fallore: I forget which lines you add to fstab for windows...lemme see if I can find that
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 do you have 7.04 around you can try
<c0mput3r> :(
<scunizi> Bidget .. one thing I found with my tv hooking it to my laptop is that you have to have the tv on and the computer off.. then boot.. if the tv doesn't display properly you might try turning the tv off and then back on again.. sometimes they have problems picking up the signal from the video card correctly.
<c0mput3r> help?
<CaptainMurph1> I might hold on.  Does anyone have the md5 for ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Bidget> scunizi, still doing the same as before
<Bidget> scunizi, I also restarted x and that doesnt help at all
<c0mput3r> can some1 help with sound?
<bastid_raZor> c0mput3r; you could check alsamixer
<Bidget> scunizi, is there a way to set it up so they are 2 seperate displays and there isnt a big patch of dead space under the tv that I cant see?
<_haywire_> sound check: can you hear me now?
<scunizi> Bidget, you have the wrong resolution..
<c0mput3r> it didnt sound llike crap b4
<ham_> does someone know how to install oicq in ubuntu
<c0mput3r> sounds like the sounds is "too loud" when i have the sound low
<Bidget> scunizi, what do you mean?
<jim_p> hello again
<wariskampar> hello, how do I get city code to use in conky weather script
<scunizi> Bidget, what are you trying to set it for.  the rez on the tv side?
<Bidget> scunizi, they are both set to what they should be
<_haywire_> ham_ it's not in the repository?
<scunizi> Bidget, which is?
<Bidget> scunizi, the tv is 640x480 and the monitor is 1600x1200
<c0mput3r> sound gets distorted
<bastid_raZor> wariskampar; google your weather city code
<scunizi> Bidget, what did you try to set the tv for? with nvidia settings
<Bidget> scunizi, 640x480...
<c0mput3r> u know when u have sound too loud? and the sound gets distorted? but i have the volume low
<scunizi> Bidget, lcd tv
<scunizi> ?
<Bidget> scunizi, no
<Bidget> scunizi, regular tv
<bastid_raZor> wariskampar; #conky may also have more detailed help; they are a bit slow but have all the answers
<scunizi> Bidget, how are you hooking it up.. what kind of cable?
<Bidget> scunizi, component
<scunizi> Bidget, hang on a sec.
<Bidget> scunizi, it shouldnt be anything to do with the cables I can have both displays working fine in windows xp (I dualboot)
<pewbeng> Hi. If I try to boot (k)ubuntu 8.04.1 in desktop mode or try to install it, "Loading Linux Kernel" gets stuck at 52%. Any ideas?
<Bidget> scunizi, I would just really like to get it working in ubuntu so I can be windows-free :)
<ham_> haywire, how to check if in repository?
<ham_> i am newer to ubuntu
<nate_> Hi I just installed Nvidia-settings, I got my dual monitors set up and everything, BUT when i restart my computer the logon screen shows up on the extended monitor and i want it to be on the laptop monitor.
<c0mput3r> WHY DOES MY SOUND SOUND LIKE SHIT?
<Bidget> nate_ I am trying to set up both my displays and am having problems, are both of your displays the same resolution?
<CaptainMurph1> I checked the MD5
<ham_> where to find the application program running on ubuntu
<CaptainMurph1> the codes match.
<nate_> no, they are different. my laptop is 1280/800 and my monitor is 1024/768
<_haywire_> ham_ system > administration > synaptic package manager
<Bidget> nate_, when you're using them is there a sort of blank spot underneath one of the displays? do you get what I mean?
<scunizi> Bidget, 480x440 might fix the display
<mistform> c0mput3r, stop recording manuer spreaders?
<Bidget> nate_, cause I am using a monitor and a tv and the tv is 640x480 and the monitor is 1600x1200 and below the tv it gets cut off its weird
<Bidget> scunizi, ok will give it a shot
<thedest> hey, i seem to have some problem installing ubuntu cause of bad blocks.. i tried fsck with cf but it doesnt seem to do the trick, any ideas?
<Bidget> scunizi, I dont have the option of 480x440...
<ham_> haywire, synaptic package manager can find all software ubuntu supported?
<sullyva86> anybody know how to get virtualbox to work with usb?
<nate_> no, i have that set up correctly. the resolutions are good on both. no weird spots. maybe its because one monitor is such a high resolution and the other is really low?
<mistform> c0mput3r, first of all, do a hardware check. make sure the speakers are plugged in correctly, there are no shorts or frays in the cable, etc
<scunizi> Bidget, how are you going from a computer to the component cables?  is there an interface box  or something?
<Bidget> nate_, Im not sure but its like instead of setting both displays independantly it makes one big display of 2240x1200 and then the part below the tv is cut off its really annoying and I cant figure it out lol
<nate_> or do you have the little boxes lined up and not overlapping?
<Bidget> scunizi, there is an adapter that plugs into my video card that has the component cables coming out
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; you could look in X Server Display Configuration in Nvidia-settings to see if you can move the Layout of the tv monitor down
<nate_> im trying to make my primary monitor my laptop i think thats what i need to do?
<pewbeng> If I try to boot (k)ubuntu 8.04.1 in desktop mode or try to install it, "Loading Linux Kernel" gets stuck at 52%. Any ideas?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, yeah but all that would do is create a blank spot above the monitor
<_haywire_> ham_ yes but you may have to add the universal repositories and/or user contributions
<ham_> haywire, thank you
<mistform> ham_, you need the good ubuntu repositories to be able to find the supported updates.
<mistform> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51990/
<_haywire_> ham_ your welcome :)
<nate_> does anyone know the difference bw CRT/DFP on the monitor settings?
<Bidget> nate_, there should be an option in your settings to set which is the primary display, I have one on mine its just a little checkbox underneath the position and resolution settings
<mistform> when I try to connect to a fps server, it says "Invalid GUID"
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; then the resolution your card is pushing to the tv is not big enough, with component it does not resample the image and displays the exact resolution, if your tv is 1280x1024 but your card pushed 800x600 then it will have blank spots
<ajax4> fallore: I can't find it...but have to step away from my comp for a few minutes. I'll be back.
<scunizi> nate_, crt is the larger boxy monitors and dfp is a digital flat panel
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; using an S-Video cable will fix the problem.
<fallore> okay, ajax4, thanks
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, I dont have s-video out only component
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, actually I said that wrong, I have s-video out but my tv doesn't have s-video in
<nate_> hmm okay
<Docteh> hey whats the pidgen console client called
<CaptainMurph1> ajax
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; you'll need to get the tv resolution set correctly, otherwise you'll have blank spots.
<amygdala> Hello! I lost autostart for cd/dvd and sd-card. However, usb-flash properly and regularly autostarts. Can anyone help?
<scunizi> bastid_raZor, her tv is a standard one.. not a plasma or lcd.. difficult to believe that a standard tv could display 1280x1024 but it might if it was real quality
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, but it is set correctly... its set at 640x480, its not the resolutions that are the problem its that instead of setting the displays independantly with the tv at 640x480 and the monitor at 1600x1200, its creating one large display thats 2240x1200 that spans across both displays, and because I can only see 640x480 on the tv the part below is cut off
<CaptainMurph1> I checked the md5 and its correct. I downloaded two open source burning programs for windows (what I'm running on this junktop right now) and neither of them burn at any speed lower than "maximum"  do you know any programs I can use to burn this cd slower so it might not have errors in the exact same place as another cd that I burned maybe months ago?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, but I just want to be able to set it so it doesnt span across both displays... get what I mean?
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: Yes?
<Bidget> scunizi, Im pretty sure I should only be setting this tv to 640x480 I dont want to wreck it or anything
<nate_> well im gonna restart and see if this worked :)
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; are you using xinerama or twinview? i assume you have an nvidia card?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, I am using twinview, whats xinerama? someone mentioned I should try it the other night but I dont know what it is or how to configure it
<bastid_raZor> scunizi; that resolution was an example.
<scunizi> bastid_raZor, she's using twinview and would like to setup xinerama..
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, and yeah its an 8800gt
<ajax4> fallore: Post your fstab to pastebin so I can take a look at it.
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; in nvidia-settings you can set xinerama
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, where...? the only options I have are disabled twinview or seperate x screen (requires restart)
<CaptainMurph1> no?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, do I have to install something seperately to get it to show up?
<scunizi> Bidget, sounds like seperate x screen
<fallore> ajax4: how do i view it?
<CaptainMurph1> Does anybody know an open source cd burning program for windows that burns at a slower speed than  "maximum" or is that my hardware acting up?
<Bidget> scunizi, well I tried the seperate x screen thing yesterday and it didnt seem to help, and I couldnt figure out how to go from one display to the other it was a little strange
<ajax4> fallore: the fstab file?
<dn4> Does anyone know how to use winetricks to install dotnet2
<Bidget> scunizi, it also ran VERY slowly
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 try infrarecorder
<fallore> yes, ajax4
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, sure one sec
<_haywire_> CaptainMurph1 if that don't work try deepburner
<ajax4> fallore: fstab is at /etc/fstab. You can use any text editor to view it.
<CaptainMurph1> I tried infracoder and CDvurnerXP
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/51996/
<ajax4> CaptainMurph1: Did you check the md5sum of the iso file you downloaded? Or the burned cd itself?
<_haywire_> captmurph i use nero and it does but it's complete bloat ware
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, I notice in there that it actually mentions xinerama but in my nvidia-settings it doesnt show up anywhere
<jafa> is anyone using the new Seagate 1.5TB drives with Hardy? I keep getting "ata frozen", "resetting" errors in the kernel log (Ubuntu locks up for 30 sec each time it happens). Same install worked fine with 500GB Seagates.
<jim_p> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jim_p> how do i ask the bot about the name of the nvidia default drivers package?
<jafa> multiple 1.5TB drives - error seen on each. The specific command is a flush-to-disk command
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; you have the exact same setup i have, you're sure 640x480 is the largest resolution your tv can handle?
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, I definitely dont want to push it...
<WIGGMPk> k9copy keeps crashing in the middle of a rip, im using Ubuntu Hardy Heron amd64, any thoughts??
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, since I cant see xinerama in my nvidia-settings is there a way that I can change to xinerama by changing one of the lines in xorg.conf?
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: Some DVD's have a new copy protection that causes that to happen.
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; it isn't going to do any harm, rather display too large for the screen.
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: whats the work around then?
<willwork4foo> I'm trying to research a cheap USB wifi adapter that will work "out-of-the-box" as much as possible on my WPA2 wifi network, on the latest version of Kubuntu.... does anyone have any recommendations?
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: what copy protection would that be? because I need an equivalent to DVD Shrink & DVD Decrypter and there doesnt seem to be on for linux
<Finnish> I'm trying to run a script, but i get "Must be root to run this script...", although I have sudo in front
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, like on line 85 in xorg.conf would I just be able to change that to Option    "Xinerama" "1" or something?
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: Try DVD Shrink and if it does the exact same thing, then it's the disc not the program.
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: i dont want to try DVD Shrink, that involves installing Windows on another machine or a virtual machine... this seems completely unnecessary
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, thanks a lot :)
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't want to troubleshoot potential problems, that's up to you, he's just trying to help
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: I can't say for certain whether the disc your trying to backup is crashing because of the copy protection or the program you are using. If it's the copy protection, there is not much you can do.
<Daisuke_Ido> you can run it under wine as far as i know
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: Install vobcopy...run vobcopy -m and see if it also locks up.
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; be sure to make a backup of your current xorg.conf before making any changes.
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: well I know for a fact its able to be copied.. it uses bad sectors to throw a wrench in the works.. but it pains me to see that theres no alternative for this
<legend2440> Bidget: just a thought when i se up tv out i had to add a line  under   Section "Device"  that says   Option	        "TVFormat" "NTSC-M" in order for it to look right on my tv    (ntsc-m is for us and canada)
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, right
<amygdala> Hello! I lost autostart for cd/dvd and sd-card. However, usb-flash properly and regularly autostarts. Can anyone help?
<Bidget> legend2440, hmm interesting
<Finnish> How do I update grub?
<Bidget> legend2440, well once I get it set up even close to the way I want I will worry about that haha :D
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: what im trying to ask is, why isnt there a SLEW of programs available? its seems like there is only 5, and half arent maintained
<jim_p> !nvidia-glx-new
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-new
<jim_p> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; legend2440 is actually on to a possible fix. looking at my box that is connected via svideo to a TV i have several options that you're missing
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, I see... but enabling xinerama would be my first step anyway, right?
<AussieGuy> if I run an application inside a trimmed-down ubuntu in xen (on ubuntu) how would I go about accessing the files inside my app from the host os?
<bastid_raZor> Bidget; i would try the options first, it may be an easier fix. let me give you my xorg and you can pick out what you may need.
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: The programs in the repositories have been sufficient for my needs. I don't know if even Windows programs would work on your DVD, which is why I suggested you try it and see.
<Bidget> bastid_raZor, ok
<Joshooa> I need help, I installed Ubuntu on my sister in law's laptop, gateway mx3215, and I can't see the entire screen! The right right and bottom of the screen is just gone, can't see at all, the resolution is 1600x1200 it says and 0Hz refresh rate, I have options for other resolutions but none work and refresh rate has no other options. I have to guess click to even hit the log out button. I think everything is installed okay and I have done a
<smilefafa> ?
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: ive copied this DVD once before.. but installing Windows to test it again is just a step backwards.. please enlighten me.. what programs do you use?
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: I don't back up DVD's very often. When I do I use vobcopy or DVD::RIP. A few have freezed up when ripping regardless of the program I've tried.
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: DVD::RIP eh? ive tried that, and the application itself looks messy
<Daisuke_Ido> it's more for ripping to AVI
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: and doesnt seem to work for me btw amd64
<xyzone> handbrake is better
<bastid_raZor> http://pastebin.com/m33566aeb Bidget
<Daisuke_Ido> though it is a very nice piece of software
<Joshooa> No one has any idea how to get the screen to show me the whole desktop? I'm desperate I can't even fully use the computer like this
<WIGGMPk> xyzone: can handbrake rip to ISO and decode modern encryption?
<xorand> could someone tell me or link me to how Ubuntu runs shutdown from the gnome desktop without needing a password from the user?
<xyzone> WIGGMPk, don't know, for that k9copy works fine, if it's crashing that's not normal
<Daisuke_Ido> WIGGMPk: i assume you've got all of the proper packages (libdvdcss, etc)
<WIGGMPk> xyzone: well it is
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: yes very much so
<xyzone> I've ripped with k9copy on 64 before
<Daisuke_Ido> WIGGMPk: what program does copy that particular disc?
<ajax4> WIGGMPk: Admittedly, I think the selection of DVD Ripping software on Linux is not as good as that for Windows. However, it does the job for me. If you find the software unsatisfactory there is not much I can do about that.
<cedric30> I synchonised my contact list from my PocketPC using synce, it had downloaded the contact but I have no more contact into evolution... How can I add this contact into evolution and where are they?
<xyzone> so, it could be a bad disk, (bastard copy protection, don't buy these discs)
<`jives> i love the command line dvdripping on linux
<WIGGMPk> ajax4: seems im better writing me own *cry*
<`jives> its the shizznizz
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: DVDFab Decrypter
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: unfortunatly its for Windows
<Daisuke_Ido> can always see how well it'll run under wine :)
<ajax4> `jives: You use vobcopy?
<xyzone> if you're buying bad dvds that's your own fault
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: thats not an avenue I want to presue
<`jives> ajax4: i think i type the comand dvdshrink. its been a while now.
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: i dont see why the linux user should have to run to wine and a windows application all the time.. frankly it pisses me off (pardon my french)
<xyzone> never mind that, why does xine updates keep breaking vorbis sound in mkv
<`jives> i find wine runs apps too slowly..
<xyzone> s'annoying
<WIGGMPk> screw wine altogether...
<sullyva86> jives: have you tried virtualbox?
<WIGGMPk> except for the dev's.. that are doing a wonderful job
<CaptJager> so whats the difference between wine and crossover pro
<xyzone> it really seems like the world hates vorbis, although its the better lossy format
<Daisuke_Ido> `jives: wine tends to run at or above native speed, i dunno what you're using it for...
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: I need an application that can break modern encryption and rip DVD's to an ISO re-compressed for DVD5 format.. Is there a native linux app that can do that?
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: preferably for the gnome desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> WIGGMPk: you're left with three options - run the program that works somehow, get on the devs to implement the new protection for the other rippers, or write your own.
<neo_chen> this is my document and I am writing it, but it's chinese, I don't know that do you know.  http://netkiller.hikz.com/book/website/
<aaaa> hi
<bastid_raZor> !piracy | WIGGMPk
<ubottu> WIGGMPk: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't like wine, that's fine, i don't either, but sometimes it's the only choice
<WIGGMPk> bastid_raZor: i live in Sweden, its legal
<bastid_raZor> WIGGMPk; the discussion of it is not legal here, though.
<xyzone> the dvd encryption spec was done years ago, there is no new encryption
<AussieGuy> does ubuntu server edition come with a desktop?
<WIGGMPk> bastid_raZor: so, i cant legally copy my OWN DVD's? or discuss it anywhere?
<xyzone> I can assure you some "new encryption" will even fail on regular DVD players if they're too old
<bastid_raZor> WIGGMPk; #ubuntu-offtopic is better suited ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> AussieGuy: no, that's why it's called the server edition.  however, you can install any desktop you want
<xyzone> and that is complete bull
<Distort> My internet connection seems to be running noticeably slower since I started using Linux, any ideas/suggestions?
<WIGGMPk> bastid_raZor: im not asking what is better suited.. im asking if im legally allowed to discuss coping my own personal backups?
<Distort> Ubuntu*, my bad
<xyzone> you can copy whatever you want in your own home
<bastid_raZor> WIGGMPk; here, no. ubuntu-offtopic yes.
<axyjo> WIGGMPk: your hostname suggests that you're located in america. Eastern Pennsylvania.
<WIGGMPk> bastid_raZor: the offtopic channel doesnt yield any answers to my problem
<WIGGMPk> axyjo: right now I am.. visiting relatives
<redshadowhero> Could setting certain .wav files for the system sounds somehow crash the system sounds?
<WIGGMPk> axyjo: or maybe im just using a USA based proxy?
<Daisuke_Ido> then right now this discussion isn'
<Daisuke_Ido> t happening
<WIGGMPk> what is the world coming to...
<axyjo> WIGGMPk: i'm pretty sure that freenode's based in america, where this is illegal.
<axyjo> (not just the servers, i mean the organization)
<WIGGMPk> talking about it is illegal... like im plotting some global domination effort
<Daisuke_Ido> WIGGMPk: oh no, people are following the laws of their locality!  what's next?  cats and dogs living together?  it'll be anarchy!
<legend2440> Distort: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-tweak-your-internet-connection.html
<Daisuke_Ido> it's network policy, get over it.
<AussieGuy> it also makes a good hypervisor, which is good for my purposes
<WIGGMPk> *sigh*
<WIGGMPk> bastid_raZor: so I guess using the phrase "In theory" is out of the question lol
<Joshooa> It's still legal to copy your own DVDs for your own personal use in America
<WIGGMPk> Joshooa: oh?
<Joshooa> It's just that everyone is actually sharing them with everyone
<axyjo> but i'm pretty sure it's illegal to share
<axyjo> yeah
<Joshooa> WIGGMPk: That's everything I ever read says
<Daisuke_Ido> Joshooa: well thanks for the duh.  it is NOT permitted for discussion here, end of story
<WIGGMPk> Joshooa: so technically im well within my rights?
<Daisuke_Ido> to copy, yes
<WIGGMPk> nvm
<axyjo> to discuss, no, i think.
<Joshooa> WIGGMPk: I'm all with you, I think you're fine
<Daisuke_Ido> to bug people incessantly when you should be at the very least filing bug reports, no.
<AussieGuy> my friend does some sales work....anyhow once he was showing a movie which is banned in australia, which he downloaded. and the cops walked in
<AussieGuy> they didnt do anything though
<WIGGMPk> so how do I dance around this to find out which application is going to be more comparable to windows equivalents ???
<Daisuke_Ido> TRY THEM
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<amygdala> None to help with lost automount?!?
<Joshooa> WIGGMPk: Yes, just download EVERY program and Try it, duh
<Eisenhower> google the app
<Joshooa> WIGGMPk: :)
<Daisuke_Ido> or hey, there's always google
<Daisuke_Ido> i mean, it says it's a search engine, it might be able to return some sort of search result for the apps you're looking for
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe...  i could be wrong about that though
<sjovan> does anybody of you know how you can get a line that shows you where the pagewidth ends in a openoffice spreadsheet?
<Joshooa> sarcasm is off topic!
<Daisuke_Ido> Joshooa: but it's legal in the US!
<axyjo> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> you see where this discussion is going
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: you sure abou that
<Daisuke_Ido> no, not sure at all, but i'll be sure to give the president a call to check up on that just as soon as i can
<Joshooa> Daisuke_Ido: K so if you're using my argument now than you're previous spiel about the DVDs is now null
<Distort> lol @ "null"
<Daisuke_Ido> Joshooa: did you miss the sarcasm bit?
<Joshooa> Distort: wasn't the word I wanted, but I'm tired
<Joshooa> Daisuke_Ido: Did you miss mine?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's late, i've got a bit of a headache, i can't get to sleep and i have to be up in 3 hours
<sufyan> hello, I am not sure how I did this but firefox is taking a very long time loading the webpages, the download speed is fine. I haven't used IRC in something like 5 or 6 years, so if you can tell me where to ask my question, that will be great aswell.
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  take anything i say with a grain of salt
<Distort> sufyan: I'm having the same issue~
<Joshooa> Daisuke_Ido: My point is, this room is about using Ubuntu, and he was asking about using Ubuntu, if everyone should use Google, why come here at all? That's all I'm saying
<sufyan> Distort: The webpages take time but downloads are fast?
<nck> how to read back the boot message ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Joshooa: he was asking about dvd copying software - that's fine.  he kept whining when people gave him solutions.  THAT's where it got irritating :\
<Distort> sufyan: Downloads are faster than loading webpages, but they are still slow.
<dn4> where are wine PRograms files located?
<Daisuke_Ido> dn4: /home/user/.wine/drive_c/
<Daisuke_Ido> where user is your username
<ogzy> is there any way at ubuntu to take the effects without restarting the xorg after i had changed the xorg.conf, i am adding Virtual part at a Subsection
<Daisuke_Ido> ogzy: nope
<bastid_raZor> ogzy; you have to restart X .. ctrl alt backspace will keep you from rebooting the entire box
<WIGGMPk> Daisuke_Ido: i think "whining" is a strong word dont you? yes, i was given solutions but I have already tried those solutions and I came to this chatroom to find out about any other application that my "google" search might have overlooked..
<xyzone> WIGGMPk, it's your disc
<xyzone> most likely
<nck> ubuntu cant shutdown or reboot. it freezes , i have to ctrl+alt=backspace to shutdown the gdm. how to fix it?
<kostas> hi
<Zuolai> hi, I'd like to have one of the specials keys of my keyboard to launch gvim. There is no such action yet in the keyboard shortcuts settings program - how can I add it?
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> are using metacity or compiz?
<waan> Is it possible to have desktop effects without compiz? I like the sliding between workspaces but don't want all the compiz overhead.
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> are u using metacity or compiz?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: metacity
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> you should be able to add it through gconf-editor
<Zuolai> thanks, will try
<Bidget> Can someone help me set up xinerama? It is not showing up in my nvidia-settings so I tried to do it manually by editing my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52010/ I followed this tutorial http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/ anybody know where I went wrong?
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> the /apps/metacity/keybindings_commands
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> then /apps/metacity/keybindings_commands
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: and then I edit one of the run_command_X?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: where do I configure which command gets executed?
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> yes, you should edit the unused one
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> /apps/metacity/keybindings_commands
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: thanks!
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai> ur welcome
<Altari> hey guys, i'm trying to install the patch for hostap drivers to allow injection in heron
<Altari> aaand having a bit of trouble doing so :\
<Altari> who could i speak to about this?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: how do i get the right keycode?
<waan> Are there any alternatives to compiz for the gnome desktop?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: i think i need something like "0xb7" but "xev" shows totally different codes
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai>why would u need a keycode?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: it's a special key
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai>just put like <Alt> for example
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: it's one of the special keys on my keyboard, not a regular key
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai>um u can check in a terminal
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: i found it by using the normal dialog
<Bidget> Can someone help me set up xinerama? It is not showing up in my nvidia-settings so I tried to do it manually by editing my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52010/ I followed this tutorial http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/ anybody know where I went wrong?
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai>i forgot the command
<Joshooa> Does anyone have ANY ideas what would cause Ubuntu to not display the entire desktop or be stuck at a supposed 0Hz refresh rate?
<Zuolai> aptg3tm0o: it works, thanks
<aptg3tm0o> <Zuolai>good then
<omgd> hey, is there a way to install ubuntu without using the graphical installer?
<bastid_raZor> Joshooa; your resolution is incorrecdt
<duke__> moinsen
<bastid_raZor> omgd; the alternate cd
<koala_man> omgd: get the alternative cd
<Aron> I wonder who is maintaing the Anjuta IDE package?
<Joshooa> bastid_raZor: I wish it was that easy, I can't even change the resolution, only 1600x1200 is clear, everything else comes out as that crazy jumble of lines where you can't see anything, and no matter what, refresh rate is 0, that has to be an error. No matter what rez I choose, only 1600x1200 is clear, but no bottom or right side of desktop
<koala_man> Aron: apt-cache show anjuta should say
<Aron> thanks
<bastid_raZor> Joshooa; which video card?
<Joshooa> bastid_raZor: Built in one on a laptop
<Altari> so..
<Altari> anyone able to help?
<omgd> ah, tnx!
<Bidget> Can someone help me set up xinerama? It is not showing up in my nvidia-settings so I tried to do it manually by editing my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52010/ I followed this tutorial http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/ anybody know where I went wrong?
<the> hi folks
<darkone> hello all
<darkone> I broke synaptic in ubuntu
<k1dugar> hello everyone, I want to install debian gdm default theme which is moreblue (I think). can someone tell me from where I can get it.
<k1dugar> darkone: sudo apt-get update -f
<darkone> ok hold on
<nd_> Aloha
<nd_> I wonder, I cannot find a mod_access package for apache2... but it does not seem to be included by default..?
<darkone> Malformed lie 53 in source list/etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<darkone> malformed Line 53 in source list
<vonderer> hi there. is there any way to fix kopete-kde4 crashes on login to ejabberd servers?
<Dog> guys
<Dog> im linux newbie
<Dog> i need help
<Daft_Punk> hi
<Dog> i got ubuntu gutys gibbon 7.10
<Joshooa> yay we got  a new one, what
<balrog> anybody know why this is segfaulting on line 30?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52015/
<Joshooa> 's the prob
<Dog> it won't boot
<Daft_Punk> Dog, why dont u get hardy heron?
<vonderer> is there any way to fix kopete-kde4 crashes on login to ejabberd servers?
<Dog> ill see that later coz it will take me time to download 700megs
<Dog> got a slow net
<k1dugar> darkone: you have to fix your source.list. you can  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and fix line no 53
<Joshooa> Dog: Did it used to boot?
<Dog> its shows error"noapic
<Dog> something like that
<darkone> ty  kl
<mos_> 111
<mos_> 这是什么？
<Dog> suggestions?
<Dog> yh
<Dog> it used to come till that load screen
<Daft_Punk> my suggestion was hardy, im a noob too
<Dog> then blank out
<Dog> help me linux pros
<k1dugar> Dog: you did you already installed it
<Dog> let me explain i put the disc boot it then in options i give command acpi=off and boot then the ubuntu load screen appers after sometime it just blanks out(its a live cd)
<mos_> ......没有中国人吗？？？
<Daft_Punk> mos_, this is english only
<Joshooa> Dog: what if you don't do acpi=off?
<zcat[1]> dog try the alternative cd, for some reason some machines just don't like the live one but they'll install juts fine off the alt.
<Daft_Punk> !ch | mos_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Daft_Punk> !chinese | mos_
<ubottu> mos_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zcat[1]> ran into two of these last week..
<Dog> can u link me to a alternate cd
<Dog> latest ubuntu
<k1dugar> Dog: you can try noapic not acpi=off
<Daft_Punk> Dog what is your download speed for internet
<zcat[1]> ubuntu.com, get ubuntu, all mirrors, pick a mirror, scroll down for the different disks..
<Daft_Punk> !ubuntu | dog
<ubottu> dog: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<mos_> 我去...中文频道了..
<Daft_Punk> !mandarin | mos_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandarin
<Joshooa> noapic, pci=noapci, and acpi=off are all different params you could use
<Daft_Punk> !japanese | mos_
<ubottu> mos_: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Daft_Punk> !chinese | mos_
<ubottu> mos_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dog> my net download speed in 256kbps
<Dog> or 30KBPs
<zcat[1]> looked like chinese to me, not jap..
<Joshooa> I really hope mos is saying, "How do I change my font back into english????"
<king> hello, is there any posibilities that i can manage to build or configure my ubuntu server to handle 4 isp connection
<k1dugar> Dog, you have good speed, you can also do online install
<Dog> is it
<Dog> but how?
<zcat[1]> hehe, probably.. or 'how do I change my keyboard layout back to en'
<Joshooa> zcat[1]: That would be awesome, cause he'll get answers on the other rooms, but wont be able to read them! *cackle*
<k1dugar> Dog: did you try noapic or pic=noapic (as suggested by Joshooa)
<zcat[1]> I keep mine in Māori .. don't really know a word of it (apart from 'rorohiko') but I like to be able to do macrons
<k1dugar> Dog: pci=noapic
<Dog> i have tried noapic
<Dog> and nolapic
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], i love you
<Joshooa> k1dugar: Hey I just said it was a valid param that i found I didn't suggest it
<Dog> and vga=771
<Dog> coz i also had that frequecy error
<Joshooa> k1dugar: this is the info I was referring to     run without I/O APIC ("noapic"
<Joshooa> kernel param), no ACPI-based PCI routing ("pci=noapci"),
<Joshooa> or completely without ACPI ("acpi=off").
<Joshooa> Dang sorry didn't think it'd paste enters!!
<nd_>  Why is there no mod_access as external package or such? Was there a reason for this decision?
<Lior> hey , im running ubuntu 2 years now and i decide to upgrade my computer to a complete new one. how can i know the parts i choose will work with 8.04 or 8.10 ? there is a company i shall stick with ? intel-based or so ?
<Daft_Punk> Lior, best to use intel for processor and LAN card and geforce for graphics
<Daft_Punk> Lior, you could use other products like ATI and such, but they are not supported as much
<Dog> guys tell me what commands to chose while booting
<zcat[1]> bah no, intel for graphics!!!
<Dog> to avoid out of frequency error
<k1dugar> Dog: which version you want, 7.10 or 8.04
<Dog> and acpi error
<Dog> latest
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], are you insane? intel graphics? that would suck hard... get geforce :p
<Daft_Punk> NVIDIA
<xnv> Daft_Punk: Uh, why Intel for processor?
<zcat[1]> nvidia are the only holdouts now, intel have gone Open, ami and via are following..
<Lior> i see , what about the Mboard ? intel chips ?
<xnv> Lior: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Lior> thanks
<zcat[1]> recent intel graphics are not so bad.
<Daft_Punk> xnv, amd is not power efficient and intel has better processors than AMD at the moment (they are beating AMD in the market), regardless if AMD is slightly faster, it generates more heat and can burn out without sufficient heatsinks
<k1dugar> Dog: latest is 8.04 as stable but 8.10 which will be released after a month
<xnv> Daft_Punk: So in other words, you're giving your opinion about processors, not about their compatibility with Ubuntu. Thanks for clearing that up.
<Dog> i can update 8.04 to 8.10 later right without formatiing
<Daft_Punk> xnv, in other words, processors dont have compatibility issues with ubuntu... just graphics and LAN cards for the most part
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: I thought intels got insanely hot without heatsinks?
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, they did a test on them, without a heatsink on an intel the processor freezes up until the heatsink is put back on. with amd if the heatsink is taken off, it will literally start smoking and possibly burn the mobo
<xnv> Daft_Punk: I think that video is like 10 years old
<wangor> sorry, in my ubuntu 7.10 in console, when I double press tab it suggests me what can I input. In example i type down chown <tab><tab> it lists me all the users. How can I make my own application have that functionality ?
<k1dugar> Dog: you can download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ an "Alternate install CD"
<Daft_Punk> xnv, its not 10 years old, it was done while playing UT2, plus that still applies to today
<k1dugar> Dog: sure you can update
<xnv> Daft_Punk: I've seen no evidence of that, so I doubt you have.
<nd_> wangor: Write a supporting file for the shell you use. See the documentation of your shell on how to do this...
<zcat[1]> the intels throttle back.. doesn't mean they don't generate ore heat under normal operating conditions though.. my understanding is that AMD do more work per clock cycle and therefore use slightly less power and generate less heat for the same workload
<Dog> k thx
<k1dugar> Dog: its just one command and its updated
<Daft_Punk> xnv, by your comments i am assuming you are using AMD, there is no problem with that, im just saying that you have to have better heat dissipation, and that some of the newer high end intels are better than the higher end AMD's since intel is releasing quads and soon octas
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: Yeah I saw a vid like that, pretty sure from TomsHardware, but I swore it was the intels that would smoke and AMDs just froze up the game. Researching now :)
<wangor> nd_: thanks
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, mk let me know how that goes :p
<DawnLight> hello. i have an ibm netvista thin client here. it is an old thingy. the first problem with it is that it doesn't want to use pxe boot despite that i configure it's bios to do so. so it uses NFS. despite that i tell it not to do so. so i use nfs to give it the pxelinux.0 image and it fetches it and then it says that it is an unsupported file type... why?
<Dog> k thx kl dugar
<zcat[1]> xnv: he's correct that intels throttle back, he's not correct in assuming that this means they're 'better' in the sense of being more efficient or running cooler or whatever
<k1dugar> I want to install debian gdm default theme which is moreblue (I think). can someone tell me from where I can get it.
<k1dugar> Dog: welcome
<xnv> Daft_Punk: Again, I don't think you have any empirical evidence of this. And no, I don't use AMDs, but I don't avoid them.
<d1g1t> gnome-look.org?
<k1dugar> d1g1t: can't find it there
<arooni-mobile> i get this often when trying to sync files between my dekstop ubuntu and laptop ubuntu:  The file /home/chasetoys/.unison/lk8ae5244da92b5f7fca7b2fa9ac3d695c on host BigArooni should be deleted
<arooni-mobile>  ... how do i fix?
<Daft_Punk> xnv, you don't have any empirical evidence against what im saying, so you shouldn't be so quick to dismiss it
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], in the "better" intels, i am talking about the NEW high end intels vs the newer AMD's on the market, if your comparing older processors, its more difficult, since AMD has a higher FSB it performs better at a lower clock rate
<zcat[1]> I've always preferred AMDs and NVIDIA but since Intel have gone a lot more Open Source friendly lately I'd be looking at an intel chipset the next time I buy a machine.. including intel graphics (I don't care about gaming that much, I just want compiz to work..)
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: Damn you intel! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgOmMAasqto
<zcat[1]> anyhow, about the AMD burnout thing, yes.. Toms Hardware did a video ages back. Pull the heatsink off an AMD and it bursts into flames. Do the same with an intel and it clocks back to some really low clock speed to keep the temperature under control
<linxeh> I thought AMD fixed that ?
<xnv> Daft_Punk: I wasn't quick. I tried to find out if you had any. And saying "you can't prove me wrong, so I'm right" is a logical fallacy.
<Daft_Punk> xnv i didnt say i was 100% right due to a lack of evidence against what I am saying, that was an assumption on your part
<xnv> zcat[1]: Yes, you got it right... "ages back"
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, i bet it smelt like hot dogs:)
<zcat[1]> No idea if they ever 'fixed' that .. I'm simply saying the video does exist. I've seen it. daft_punk seems to recall seeing it.
<xnv> Daft_Punk: "i didn't say I was 100% right"? You mean I have to wait for you to say "I'm 100% right" before I question the advice you give people?
<Daft_Punk> zcat[1], the only reason that happens is because of a higher FSB pushing through more data through a slower clock rate, it just uses more energy and creates more heat on smaller chips, which means it needs a stronger method of cooling compared to that of intel...
<zcat[1]> personally I'd say amd user to be slightly ahead of intel, right now I think they're about even.
<darkone> thank you..  i am just going to have to re-install the OS i don't want to wreck the OS any farther
<zcat[1]> *used
<Daft_Punk> xnv, ok obviously "advice" is biased, regardless who gives it, it is the advise of that person based on personal experiencecs. you are comparing apples and oranges here (windows and linux) both have pros and cons that outweigh eachother, i dont know why you are fixated on making this into an issue
<rohan> yo yo
<Joshooa> man I haven't played with a yo yo in forever
<chmac> How can I find out when mailman 1:2.1.9-10 will be released for Hardy?
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: nothing to do with how much heat each chip generated, it was because AMD kept going full speed when the heatsink got removed.. Intel had circutry to protect against it by dropping the clock speed
<xnv> Daft_Punk: I guess I was annoyed that someone asked for compatibility info and you gave them product advocacy.
<rohan> heh Joshooa , iam a mixer in a club iam talkin about the "yo"
<rohan> chmac: as soon as the new versions re released we will have some changes from our side as well and it will aper in synaptic
<zcat[1]> at normal clock speeds AMDs and Intels put out about the same amount of heat..
<chmac> rohan: It's out already, and there's a bug (albeit a small one) in .9
<zcat[1]> .. and need about the same amount of cooling to keep running safely and/or at full speed
<chmac> rohan: Is there somewhere I can report that the new version is out? I'm not really finding my way round launchpad
<Joshooa> zcat[1]: point?
<rohan> Daft_Punk: iam sorry could you please pm me a copy of your quesry
<Daft_Punk> xnv, that person asked about intels and graphics cards, I just said that intel is better to use for LAN and NVIDIA for graphics as they are the most compatible for ubuntu, I dont know why I said CPU exactly as that isnt really a compatability issue with ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> rohan, of my what?
<zcat[1]> anyhow, if you plan to run gNewSense ou want intel video ;)
<rohan> Daft_Punk: iam sorry could you please pm me a copy of your query/discussion topic
<chmac> Let me spin my question another way. If I manually edit /etc/logrotate.d/mailman will it still be updated when the new mailman is release?
<chmac> Or will my changes prevent the file being updated by apt?
<rohan> chmac: yep
<chmac> rohan: It will still be updated?
<xnv> Daft_Punk: Maybe we just interpreted differently... "﻿how can i know the parts i choose will work with 8.04 or 8.10 ? there is a company i shall stick with ? intel-based or so ?" ... to me that is not asking if one is better than the other, but if one will work better with Ubuntu
<gmic> I use windows xp for some stuff still while having ubuntu too and using grub. Now I want need to change xp to vista. Will Grub be overwritten or something when I install vista?
<rohan> chmac: apt will check for version if new/latest  exists if not it will update
<chmac> rohan: If I edit the file, does apt do any type of integrity check before updating?
<zcat[1]> gmic: almost certainly
<rohan> chmac: configure sources properly if a source/mirror is not available it will not be updated
<zcat[1]> !grub | gmic
<ubottu> gmic: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rohan> chmac: only executables and libreries not for config files
<gmic> thanks, reading...
<ntinos_> or you can create one grub
<AdvoWork> Hi there, whats the best way to install WINE? from the reps or from their site?
<chmac> rohan: Ok, it's an executable I think, but I'll check, thanks
<zcat[1]> gmic: grub is pretty easy to reinstall anyway...
<rohan> chmac: any time
<Peddy> Can someone please help me with installing dhcp3-server? Thanks :)
<Theeb> hello, im having trouble with my sessions, everytime i restart, i end up with the same session.
<gmic> zcat[1], I guess the link you showed me will be enough (and hopefully simple enough to reinstall grub)
<zcat[1]> AdvoWork: for a recent wine, add their repos ...
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: You should follow the instructions on their site to add the repository to your computer
<rohan> Peddy: what kind of help?
<Peddy> Theeb go to system>preferences>session>session options>untick that box
<Peddy> rohan whenever it gets run from init.d/ it says 'fail'.
<Theeb> Peddy,  i did , :(
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know which package should I install to get the file /etc/auth-client-config/profile.d/krb-auth-config ?
<rohan> peddy: check configs are they ok?
<Theeb> Peddy, it doesnt help
<Peddy> Theeb sorry I'm a noob :P can't help you there. ask others
<zcat[1]> Hmmm.. bleeding edge wine.. I wonder if I can get MSIE7 and/or Office2007 working it that ;)
<AdvoWork> Joshooa on the wine site i assume?
<sbeh> hi, how to i re-install locales? i'm not able to locale-gen because localedef hangs with 100% cpu
<Peddy> rohan: i installed the default configs as well
<rohan> scuser:whow! lol ive never herd of such a search criteria
<Peddy> rohan: it can't stop or start.
<klon1> hello all
<zcat[1]> I'll start with the MSIE7 installer...
<Theeb> Peddy,  ya man im noob also :p
<scuser> rohan: so ?
<Theeb> plus my openoffice crushes everytime i save the file
<rohan> peddy: config not only hold network settings many other things as well
<rohan> peddy: have a look o your config files DHCP will fail if settings are wrong
<Peddy> k i'll pastebin it
<tyberion> hrmmm, If I run gnome-terminal --window-with-profile <other then default> -e 'screen -RR -U' it first opens a window with default profile, then one with the profile i specify, how can I just use the profile.. so I dont want 2 terms to be opened, any idea?
<Peddy> rohan, does is /etc/dhcp/dhcp3/dhcp.conf the *only* conf file dhcpd-server relies on?
<rohan> peddy: yes
<AdvoWork> hmmm, ive followed the instructions on the site to add WINE to the repositories, now what though? install from package manager?
<rohan> !DHCP3 > rohan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3
<Peddy> rohan I got a bunch of filenames wrong there
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: If you added the key then the repo, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install wine
<Peddy> rohan: but that doesn't matter, what I was trying to ask  is there only 1 config file?
<rohan> peddy: yes
<AdvoWork> Joshooa thanks
<Peddy> rohan: ok, then I'm 100% sure it's not a config problem. Besides, I've purged and reinstalled.
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: No problem, I would have answered sooner but I'm installing ubuntu on a laptop and watching Planet Earth
<CyberClown> Planet Earth is awesome....watched a few hours of that earlier - sorry to be OT >.>
<Peddy> rohan are there any logs I can check?
<Daft_Punk> CyberClown, yeah i got it all on blu-ray, isnt that stuff awesome?
<ntinos_> ubuntu support blue-ray?
<AdvoWork> anyone here installed Sage on ubuntu? using WINE?
<Daft_Punk> ntinos_, yeaaaaah
<Joshooa> Okay, so if I boot up a 7.10 CD, I can see my entire desktop, but the install fails, if I use my 8.04, it can't handle showing me the entire desktop for some reason, where do I go about finding what changed that ruins Ubuntu usage on the laptop? Anyone?
<Daft_Punk> hardy does
<Peddy> omg it's daft punk
<Joshooa> Xubuntu 8.04 does it too, and I have no more cds to try and burn 7.10 again
<jaksa> - Nautilus Actions is located in System > Preferences. With Nautilus-actions, create two scripts. One will be used to coverflow, and one to preview. You will need to fill in the sections Name, Path, and Parameter in each
<rohan> peddyL syslog or other log deamons also try "dmesg  | grep -i DHCP or dhcp"
<jaksa> ?
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, omg u know me or omg my name is Daft_Punk ?
<Peddy> Never mind.
<Daft_Punk> rude
<Daft_Punk> :(
<Peddy> lol
<Daft_Punk> *hiss*
<jaksa> https://answers.launchpad.net/gloobus/+question/42044
<Peddy> me? rude?
<Peddy> ﻿(18:45:39) Peddy:
<Peddy> Hey, Daft_Punk
<Peddy> (18:45:44) Peddy:
<Peddy> do you like Daft_Punk?
<Peddy> (18:45:49) scunizi:
<FloodBot1> Peddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jaksa> how this works?
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, no :s
<Daft_Punk> oh wait, didnt you start this convo before and i said go to offtopic channel?
<zeth-ubuntu> My Pidgin completely crashed and fails to load ... I tried restarting and also completely removing it and reinstalling it .../ but nothing is mking it work again
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: LoL
<Peddy> no you said $offtopic | Peddy
<rohan> peddy: what were you trying to do?
<zeth-ubuntu> now I am haivng to use Kopete .. but I want to get back Pidgin
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, yeah same thing...
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<zeth-ubuntu> please help
<Daft_Punk> zeth-ubuntu, try amsn or emesene?
<Joshooa> zeth-ubuntu: What did you do to break it? Did you purge when you removed it?
<rohan> zeth-ubuntu: please explain better
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: He wasn't pidgin back
<Peddy> rohan: it's complicated, but I need to get dhcpd-server or w/e working.
<Peddy> rohan: for more info: http://www.howtoforge.com/bluetooth_pand_debian_etch
<Joshooa> Daft_Punk: wants* wow what a typo
<zeth-ubuntu> Pidgin just crashed on its own ... no telling why
<Daft_Punk> Joshooa, yeah i know :)
<Daft_Punk> i was offering a solution that i KNOW of :p
<Peddy> btw, does anyone in the channel have any experience in setting up bluetooth PANs? :P
<Daft_Punk> PANs?
<Joshooa> Peddy: I did it once and one time only, never got it to work again
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: personal area networks
<Peddy> I want to share the internet on my box w/ my mobile phone via BT
<Joshooa> zeth-ubuntu: So try sudo apt-get purge pidgin, after that, sudo apt-get install pidgin
<zeth-ubuntu> this is what I get when I try to start pidgin: libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error.  (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files*** glibc detected *** pidgin: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0862b588 ***
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, if your wireless chip supports it (if u are using a laptop or have wireless on ur desktop), u could make ur system into a router basically and if ur phone has wifi u could pick it up that way, but i am unsure of BT
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: yeah my phone doesn't have wifi otherwise I could just connect to the local wlan
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, a phone with BT but no wifi? strange :p
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: lol all phones have BT these days, even $120 (cheap) ones.
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, i wouldnt know, i only have an expensive phone :(
<Peddy> rohan: there's nothing about dhcpd in the logs.
<AdvoWork> anyone ever used crossover for linux/windows compatability?
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: my phones not a $120 :P what phone do you have?
<n00b> is anyone able to give assistance for usb issues?
<zeth-ubuntu> rohan: this is what I get when I try to start pidgin from the terminal: zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ pidgin libnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error.  (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files Segmentation fault zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, sony ericsson p990i (imported)
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: nice, I have w950. we're UIQ3 brothers.
<Peddy> lol
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: have you modded your phone?
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, newp...
<HappyHater> comparing tracking devices?
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, dont really care about phones that much TBH
<n00b> Peddy, what program do you use? bitpim by anychance?
<Peddy> n00b: for what?
<bozy> I will exit
<n00b> modding your phone
<mija> shitt... the ubuntu update had killed my thunderbird
<Peddy> aha, no.
<mija> ;(
<moncojhr_> hey guys, when i try to log into courier i disconnected and in syslog it says something like "cannot find Maildir"
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, do u mean unlocked? or actual OS mods
<Peddy> go to uiq-look.org. Me and a friend set it up :)
<Peddy> Daft_Punk: actual OS mods. and unlocked. but mine was imported anyway :P
<moncojhr_> I tried to make a folder Maildir in all the obvious places but no change
<rohan> zeth-ubuntu: try altrenatives if you want
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, yeah aren't all imports unlocked?
<Peddy> yeah pretty much
<Matic`Makovec> Noka N95 8GB is better then all anyways and this is Ubuntu channel.
<Peddy> n00b: are you having trouble with bitpim?
<zeth-ubuntu> rohan: I would use kopete ... but how do I get it to make a noise when someone says my name?
<xbxbxb> Is there a log of mounted and unmounted devices that survives reboots/shutdowns (something like logging it the HDD)?
<mija> does some one know something about the update problem / thunderbird get broken?
<Daft_Punk> Matic`Makovec, we are talking about sony ones... which pwn IMO, cuz its sony
<n00b> Peddy, i havent tried bitpim on ubuntu yet - but i do use it for my lg on windoz
<rohan> zeth-ubuntu" you mean pinging just like irc right?
<zeth-ubuntu> rohan ... I think so
<Peddy> my favourite mods for UIQ3 are louder volume and menu unlocking.
<Matic`Makovec> Nokia is way better then Sony when it comes to such devices...but seriously, this _is_ Ubuntu channel
<AdvoWork> if wine doesnt open a program, can i find out why? its flashing up something(the app intro screen) then closing
<rohan> zeth-ubuntu: -----> #kde
<Daft_Punk> Matic`Makovec, then stop talking about nokia phones!
<Matic`Makovec> You people started an offtopic conversation
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: You could try opening it through a terminal so you can read the output
<Matic`Makovec> But anyway.
<rohan> AdvoWork: dll crash liberary problem, invalid settings , resorce problem
<n00b> nokia phones have their place - but being able to hack the crap out of a phone without diego is pretty nice ;)
<AdvoWork> Joshooa how would i do that?
<Daft_Punk> Matic`Makovec, you are continuing it, 2 wrongs dont make a right my son
<Zeester> i can't update firefox 3.0 and xulrunner, update gives a 404, how to fix this?
<user__> what's the default audio cd burner that comes with ubuntu desktop?
<Peddy> n00b: are you into phone modding?
<xbxbxb> Is there a log of mounted and unmounted devices that survives reboots/shutdowns (something like logging it the HDD)?
<n00b> brasero
<n00b> and peddy - i am :D
<hateball> user__: Brasero
<user__> thanks n00b and hateball
<dragon_> hi !
<Peddy> n00b: fantastic :D what phones do you have?
<Daft_Punk> !offtopic | n00b Peddy
<ubottu> n00b Peddy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HappyHater> !ot
<n00b> your welcome user__ :D
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: open a terminal and do      wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/....
<n00b> lmao you have pm peddy
<Peddy> !hypocrite | Daft_Punk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hypocrite
<Zeester> i can't update firefox 3.0 and xulrunner, update manager gives a 404, how to fix this?
<Peddy> !hyprocrisy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyprocrisy
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: You know, wherever the program is that you were opening with wine
<xbxbxb> why is this the only channel where I *never ever* get an answer to my questions, no matter whether they are trivial or not?
<Peddy> hm
<Daft_Punk> :)
<Peddy> I like Barney! What about you, good sirs?
<user__> I remember using another audio cd creator.. it wasn't brasero.. is there another default one?
<user__> I forgot which one it was
<Daft_Punk> xbxbxb, because it requires patience and you need to keep asking the question every couple minutes until someone who KNOWS the answer... answers you
<Daft_Punk> Peddy, seriously, lets keep it to ubuntu support now plz
<Joshooa> xbxbxb: Cause as soon as you say anything everyone yells at you for being off topic?
<kane77> user__, there is k3b which is fairly "standard"
<user__> kane77: hmm.. it wasn't that either.. it was small
<user__> I really liked it
<xbxbxb> Daft_Punk:  I do this all the time. Once I asked a question about 10 times over some hours. Then I asked it in #linux, got a reply within 5 min.
<AdvoWork> the errors its showing are like Unimplemented action, QueryInterface no implemented, some classes unregistered, then finally DllCanUnloadNow :/
<kane77> user__, gnomebaker?
<user__> kane77: no that wasn't it either.. I don't mind k3b but it won't convert my mp3s to wave format first.. before burning
<hateball> user__: Serpentine
<user__> hateball: yeah! that was it
<Joshooa> Isn't getting something to run in Ubuntu or getting Ubuntu to run some program or anything that involves going around in or adjusting settings for Ubuntu still considered Ubuntu support? It's like, if anything ever breaks, there's a sub room I need to know of about Ubuntu
<koshari> xbxbxb you just got an answer to that question
<hateball> user__: Brasero will convert on the fly tho
<xbxbxb> koshari:  funny.
<kane77> user__, do you mean to burn mp3's to audio cd?
<Joshooa> AdvoWork: What are you trying to run?
<user__> hateball: hmm I tried that and it told me that it doesn't have a codec
<Daft_Punk> xbxbxb, so maybe your questions are too advanced for this channel?
<user__> kane77: yup.. sorry that's what I meant
<kane77> user__, k3b can do this as well, but you have to install a package
<hateball> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | user__
<Zeester> anyone?
<ubottu> user__: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<rohan> Zeester: a 404 hm..
<koshari> there are some very smart cookies at the ##linux chat
<kane77> user__, it's called libk3b-mp3 or something like this
<koshari> i have had some very specific help there
<user__> okay thanks kane77
<babaklinux> hi
<user__> I will give it ahot
<rohan> koshari: for ubuntu help you come here and we are not for hire or anything
<kane77> user__, libk3b2-mp3 to be specific ;)
<koshari> rohan neither are the folk @ ##linux
<Zeester> rohan, aptitude update has fixed the problem
<AdvoWork> Joshooa im trying to run sage
<Daft_Punk> ppl who use gentoo and debian would not use this channel they would most likely be in #linux, therefore more "experts" are in #linux comapred to #ubuntu (by logic)
<moncojhr_> im going to cry soon
<jakob> hey
<babaklinux> foe runnung a program wich wrote with c++ what commands have to use?
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: thats one of the most nonsense staments I've heard, please keep that sort of offtopic randomness to other channels
<ikonia> babaklinux you need to compile it with a compilers, gcc is the "norm" on most liniux platforms
<ikonia> linxu platforms
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, dont be jumping to assumptions, i was just putting together what koshari and xbxbxb said... take a chill pill
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: no, please keep that sort of nonsense out of this channel
<joerack> Can someone help me with my webcam? It's a little too dark
<ikonia> joerack: what application are you using to "use" the webcam
<joerack> skype
<koshari> babaklinux if you downlaoded the code check if there is a make and install file
<koshari> babaklinux or config
<Daft_Punk> ikonia, you no!
<ikonia> joerack Hmmm, not sure about webcam support in skype and how it uses
<jakob> ubunt is the best linux ewer'
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, what is the issue
<mija> after the ubuntu update my thunderbird is no longer working... doe's some one know something about this issue
<ikonia> Daft_Punk: please, I'm just requesting you keep that sort of nonsense out of the channel.
<joerack> unfortunately I cannot change settings like in windows's skype
<n00b> mija did you search the thunderbird-mozilla forums?
<mija> nope only ubuntu forums
<mija> but a good idea
<mija> ;=)
<ikonia> mija: there was an update a day or so ago for some of the core libraries for thunderbird/firefox, it may sound obvious but if you have done this updated with thunderbird or firefox running,you need to restart them
<mija> ikonia: i had restartet 3 times
<ikonia> joerack: sorry, but I really have little idea about how skype on linux deals with webcams
<bazhang> !pm > Daft_Punk
<ubottu> Daft_Punk, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> am i right in thinking "fixme" errors have no fix?
<ikonia> mija: no problem, I had to make sure you'd tried it
<ikonia> mija: what is the problem ?
<mija> i get only a watch (small icon) if i will write an e-mail... if i would disable pgp or lightnig extension i get an xml error message
<hateball> AdvoWork: You're refering to Wine?
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, hey you asked, so i told...
<ikonia> mija when did you update ?
<shashi1> I want to add my own location in "Places" menu. How can i do this in Ubuntu 8.04 GNOME 2.22 ?
<mija> 1 hour before
<ikonia> mija: so today ?
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, please chat elsewhere; this is ubuntu support only.
<mija> yes i do it today
<mija> CET +01
<ikonia> mija: Hmmm not sure what's out today and whats required, again, this may sound obvious, but rebooting the box to make sure your updates are applied is a good step forward before panicing
<koshari> shashi1 its enabled by default in the bookmarks area
<hateball> shashi1: Enter some folder and bookmark it
<mija> ikonia: ok i will reboot my machine again... be back in 5 minutes
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, what are you talking about? you asked what the issue was, i told you, and now you are saying i am chatting? whatever
<ikonia> mija I know its "obvious" but it doesn't hurt to make sure updates are applied
<n00b> anyone in here good at trouble shooting usb drive issues :D
<ikonia> n00b: depends on the issue
<moncojhr_> hey guys, when i try to log into courier i disconnected and in syslog it says something like "cannot find Maildir", I tried to make a folder Maildir in all the obvious places but no change
<ikonia> moncojhr_: you don't make a Maildir it needs to be ain a specific format, there are tools like maildirmake
<n00b> usb issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932543
<AdvoWork> hateball yeah
<moncojhr_> ikonia: alright, ill try that.. again, although i did try to do that before
<ikonia> n00b can you define "crash" please
<n00b> ok
<n00b> using 128 fat drive
<n00b> i plug the drive in
<n00b> hotplugged - it opens a nautilus and i can navigate around
<Flannel> !enter | n00b
<ubottu> n00b: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shashi1> ok. thank you.
<mija> ikonia: it looks like that i am be stupid.... but the reboot of the complete machine solve's the problem.... i don't know why. The only thing why a reboot is needed are on kernel upgrades. But for only one package?....
<hateball> AdvoWork: Well then there's no real fix, just work in progress :) You can disable the error messages for speed increases tho.
<n00b> say i go to xfer a 3mb file - no problems - i go to xfer an 80mb file, it will transfer about 50mb of it and then stop - do the compiz grey out, and my mouse will stop working - sorry about the punctuation
<ikonia> mija nah, if libraries update that the desktop needs you need to restart X (which a reboot does)
<ikonia> n00b so your whole desktop goes grey ?
<mija> ikonia: i believe you.. but i have made a ctrl + alt + backspace
<ikonia> n00b is it possible your flooding the bush
<rohan> heh
<ikonia> bus
<n00b> just that nautilus and file progess window - all other apps run fine
<n00b> define: flooding the bush
<ikonia> mija depends what was updated
<ikonia> n00b the bus
<Joshooa> n00b: gross :-D
<mija> ikonia: easy... important is that it works
<mija> ;=))))))
<n00b> lol - i only do 1 file operation at a time - and only one file at a time - no multiple
<ikonia> mija I'll look at what the recent updates are today
<ikonia> n00b yes but you have lots of devices hanging off that bug
<ikonia> hub
<ikonia> n00b: try removing anything but a disk and testing it, then add the next disk test it, add the next disk, test it, add the mouse, test it, etc etc
<n00b> frim the laptop 2 things are plugged in 1. the hub (which has the mouse and mouse charger) and 2. the drive
<n00b> will do tests, brb
<ikonia> n00b: your post says you have 3 drives plugged in
<n00b> ok
<ikonia> n00b: 2 mouse devices, 3 disks
<ikonia> all into the hub
<n00b> i mean that i HAVE 3 drives - but to clarify i only use 1 at a time
<ikonia> ahh, I see
<ikonia> n00b: when your desktop hangs, and you do modprobe, as it eh ehci_hcd module loaded BEFORE you re-do the modprobe
<n00b> do not understand what you wish me to do in that last comment - it has not locked up, but it is transferring at 3mb/s (normal is around 11)
<ikonia> n00b you said compiz goes "grey"
<n00b> correct
<rohan> n00b: it is 3mb/s because the hub is stressed out
<ikonia> that is normally associated with a desktop not responding
<ikonia> n00b: is the hub powered ?
<n00b> interesting... no hub is used atm - just 1 usb drive directly to the laptop
<patrik> I have a question regarding software RAID. I've set up a 4 disc raid array (which is really fast) but sometimes during flushing the system stops responding for a second or two. This is quite annoying. I know Sofware RAID uses more CPU but I cannot see a significant increase in CPU usage when this happens. Any ideas?
<tyberion> whats a good commandline based app for playback of shoutcasts?
<ndan> i want to plug a computer into a computer into a monitor and one computer to display what was on the other computer.  so is there some sort of vga in card?
<rohan> patrik: i hope your ubuntu files are not in the array
<ikonia> patrik I assume you used mdadm to build the array, which raid level did you use what raid controller are you using
<n00b> tyberion - I use kstreamripper - you can either listen to, or rip then
<moncojhr_> ikonia: i made the maildir using maildirmake and its still not finding it, i have no idea where im ment to be making it
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with this error "ldap_sasl_bind(SIMPLE): Can't contact LDAP server (-1)"
<rohan> ndan: better detail
<ikonia> moncojhr_ can you show me the error please.
<patrik> ikonia:  rohan: Everything is on my RAID 0 array.
<ikonia> scuser: it means your authing against an ldap server, and it can't connect to the ldap server to auth
<ikonia> patrik: and this is software raid, not fake raid (you used mdadm to create the array)
<ndan> rohan: tv tuner card.  but using vga connections.  vnc has fps problems.  viewing multiple computers on one screen... including games
<rohan> patrik: then you have your own answer
<patrik> ikonia: It's software RAID, I used the ubuntu installer to set it up.
<tyberion> n00b: wwaaa thats some kdde thingie:) are there even any alternatives?
<scuser> ikonis: I've specified the server IP and it's trying to connect but couldn't what may be the reason for that?
<n00b> tyberion - it works in ubuntu - search for kstreamripper in synaptic
<ndan> basically i'm planing 5 computers connected as one with the 5th being the hub displaying the four computers around a cube.
<rohan> ndan:is english your native language if you have language problems tell us our native language and we will transfer to the specific channel
<ikonia> scuser wrong bind credentials, server not avaialble, your not authorized to use the server, could be anything
<rohan> ndan: i need full deatil please
<thirdy> My Netbeans stops from typing after some time, anyone experienced this? Using Hardy
<scuser> ikonia: but I can connect to it from a client installed on the server's machine but not from remote machine
<n00b> i believe ndan is looking to have 4 computers display as their own desktop and have the 5th computer display them on the cube accordingly
<patrik> rohan: Can you explain to me why this happens? Do I get a huge flood of IRQs because of the RAID 0 setup when flushing?
<scuser> ikonia: that means that the server is working well
<ndan> noob: exactly
<rohan> patrik: os files also get stressed out when flushing
<ikonia> scuser so maybe it's not listening on the right interfaces, maybe you have not setup remote authorization, maybe a typo in the config file
<ikonia> scuser just because you can connect locally does not mean the server is "working"
<ndan> n00b: so how do i get this fifth computer to processes the data for the four computers...  no vgi in port in a computer
<rohan> ndan: i see the hub pc should have a very good vga
<zeth-ubuntu> can someone say my name
<rohan> ndan: use KVM switch
<rohan> zeth-ubuntu: ??
<zeth-ubuntu> thanks rohan ... just testing the notifications
<n00b> ndan - i have no clue how to do that, but like rohan said, you will need a very good video card
<patrik> rohan: Ok. I'll get a new disc for the OS then. Thanks for the help.
<rohan> ndan: extermly good if you siad games for even 30fps from 4 computers thats huge!
<rohan> patrik: your welcome
<rohan> ndan: for better VNC performance install dfmirage driver in all systems and setup a 1gbps lan
<ndan> k will check these ideas out
<ndan> thanks
<rohan> ndan: your welcome
<Lofde_> audacious just crashed, now theres like a "duh-duh-duh-duh" audio repeating over and over again, how do i clear that off and reset the audio system ASLA i guess without logging out and logging back in (or restarting) :(
<ndan> rohan:kvm switch won't work at all...  n that won't fix the fps latency in vnc.
<rohan> ndan: why not kVM?
<shubbar> How can I run a command for a specific user?
<ndan> see if you have four tv tuner in cards you can put 4 shows around a cube.  i want this principle around a desktop... using other desktops as the "show"
<moncojhr_> ikonia: ok i've been able to progress  :-D but now im getting permission denied on my maildir
<ikonia> moncojhr_ change the permissions
<ikonia> moncojhr_: remember your mail server needs write access to dump mail into it, and you need "read" access to read from it
<ikonia> moncojhr_: this all depends on your setup
<padee> hi all. its me again. again with the same problem: external soundcard m-audio delta1010. any sound-specialist available? it would be so helpful...
<zeth-ubuntu> how do I get a transparent theme?
<zeth-ubuntu> how do I get a nice transparent theme?
<rohan> ndan: sorry i cant further hepl you out bye
<koshar1> zeth-ubuntu emerald
<philsf> If gnome-keyring dies, how can I restart it in a way that I can reuse the files/pipes/sockets that were in use for ssh-agent?
<ntinos_> some site is: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter/
<ndan> so i reckon.  take the four computer's vga's.  convert them to svideo take the svideo use a tv-tuner card without latency.
<ntinos_> and http://www.gnome-look.org/
<thirdy> I saw vixta, "ABN - AbsolutelyNo Config." is really attractive, any other distro with the same goal?
<bazhang> thirdy, do you have an ubuntu support question
<scuser> hi all please can any one tell me how to configure slapd to enable remote connection I can connect locally but not remotely
<zeth-ubuntu> how do I get emerald themes to work?
<padee> i have an ubuntu support question...
<bazhang> thirdy, chat about that in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<thirdy> bazhang, ow sorry
<bahaa2008> hi
<oxyg> bonjour
<Lofde_> audacious just crashed, now theres like a "duh-duh-duh-duh" audio repeating over and over again, how do i clear that off and reset the audio system ASLA i guess without logging out and logging back in (or restarting) :(
<koshar1> zeth-ubuntu emerald --replace
<bahaa2008> hi
<bahaa2008> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<zeth-ubuntu> koshar1 : do I have to do that command everytime I boot up?
<padee> hi. sorry for disturbing, but I need some hints about the whole sound architecture in 8.04.
<koshar1> zeth-ubuntu no you can change the properties in the compiz settings tl make emerald the default window decorator
<tyberion> hrm anyone ehre making use of lastfm?
<monia> hi, i've installed lirc and lineak to use my pctv usb remote and now i don't know which of them is working? how to find it?
<koshar1> tyberion i am
<||arifaX> what the hell is wmaster0 ?
<tyberion> koshar1: if you are using, can u still playback other stuff ?!
<koshar1> tyberion yes, the player just uses a plugin, are your troubles alsa related?
<^Devious^> hey all
<Joshooa> ||arifaX: You can ignore that, it's an internal part that you don't have to worry about
<tyberion> koshar1: yea... i cant do anything else:*
<tyberion> koshar1: anything to get rid of that problem?
<||arifaX> Joshooa ok. for now enought but want to understand it. I got another question. this network manager thingy supports profiles what am i doing wrong, I cannot save profiles eg. one for work one for at home aso
<koshar1> tyberion set your player to use pulse audio
<tyberion> koshar1: which player? I cant switch to taht option in lastfm
<Joshooa> ||arifaX: It's just how mac80211 manages devices, creates one master and as many secondary (your wlan0 for example) and then communicates with the master, and it has to be visible now for QoS stuff, You should be able to google more info.
<koshar1> tyberion then it would be your browser,
<Jaqueline> http://www.sexy-jenny19.de.vu
<ikonia> Jaqueline: stop that now please
<Joshooa> That'lll stop her
<||arifaX> Joshooa ok but why does network manager not save profiles or doesn't seem to work correctly?
<tyberion> koshar1: I switched audacious to use PulseAudio.. but still I cant get it to work
<Joshooa> ||arifaX: I don't know about that I don't use them, my computer just connects to internet for me
<||arifaX> Joshooa ok
<Joshooa> tyberion: IMO, you should remove PA and just use ALSA cause they rushed PA into 8.04 and I've had nothing but issues with it and never got everything to work on my comp til I went to all ALSA
<tyberion> Joshooa: o well, ALSA works fine indeed, the only problem is when I use lastfm which is only suited for playing back ALSA it seems, I just cant use ANY other sound events:*
<koshar1> tyberion it would appear your browser plugin is hogging the audio
<tyberion> koshar1: hmm.. what can I do
<koshar1> wait for puse support?
<Joshooa> tyberion: So your mixing isn't working right then
<tyberion> ..and until then :/
<tyberion> only way is to switch to Shoutcast I guess.. damnit
<PucKid> hi everyone (:
<PucKid> what are you tryng to do tyberion ?
<tyberion> hello..
<MDaltonS> tyberion: You don't have to use shoutcast. There are plenty of other radio station on the internet.
<tyberion> hm Im trying to use lastfm BUT not if I cant use any other sound operations then ://
<tyberion> MDaltonS: like which onee:-)
<tyberion> *s
<PucKid> wierd enough for me, i don't know how, but nowadays it works that multiple softwares can play sound at the same time
<MDaltonS> tyberion: what do you listen to?
<PucKid> i have a situation myself, how can i change the default applications under ubuntu, i mean default applications for certain file tpyes ?
<tyberion> MDaltonS: all kind of stuff, sometimes chill,rnb,classical.. soundtracks, like stuff by hans zimmer, and so on... nightwish too.. plenty
<koshar1> PucKid through nautilus is one way
<qstn> I use Ubuntu 8.04 on my laptop. I get a constant download of 5kib/s in the network history graph in my gnome-panel. I have no applications that interact with the internet open. No firefox, pidgin, checkgmail, nothing. But still all the time this transfer keeps happening. How do I find which program is initiating this, and where is the connection being established? Also note I do not have any programs in my Sessions.
<tyberion> MDaltonS: which app you use for playing them back?
<PucKid> koshar1: could you explain the steps please?
<MDaltonS> qstn: Use netstat. System > Adminstration > Networking Tools
<koshar1> PucKid open nautilus, browse to dir with such file, left click >open with
<MDaltonS> qstn: Netstat will show you what has open connections to your computer, and on what port etc.
<PucKid> thank you koshar1
<Teisei> When I start Update Manager, my screen will become full brightness ... Why is that ? Anybody else with the same problem ?
<qstn> I selected Active Network services in Netstat. It doesn't tell me which program initiated the connection and what is the network speed at which the transfer is taking place.
<qstn> MDaltonS, ^
<MDaltonS> tyberion: I use rhythmbox and amarok to play most of my music. I find with those two I can play most things.
<tyberion> MDaltonS: which one for streaming?
<MDaltonS> tyberion: Rhythmbox for streaming (because I like the interface more - only reason)
<qstn> MDaltonS, Also note that all the connection it shows have ip source 0.0.0.0 what does this mean?. And one of the service has ip 127.0.0.1. I am chatting on IRC yet I don't see a different ip source in there.
<MDaltonS> qstn: Are you looking at the addresses in the "Milticast information" menu?
<teimoury> may I ask about a problem?
<Joshooa> PucKid: I believe under System > Preferred Applications you can find some of those options
<teimoury> with my wifi
<PucKid> Joshooa: the problem is, those are only some (:
<qstn> MDaltonS, Where is that menu? I am looking at Network tools > Netstat > Active network services
<qstn> teimoury, !ask
<teimoury> I got airpace wifi pci-e card and I installed madwifi and also windows driver. I have my harware in the list but not in network (ifconfig)
<poz> xdcc send #6
<qstn> !wifi | teimoury
<ubottu> teimoury: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<teimoury> I don't know how to enable
<qstn> MDaltonS, Any idea?
<MDaltonS> qstn: Honestly, the interface has VERY limited functionality. Call the commands from the terminal if you can.
<qstn> exit
<teimoury> thank you. I will try it
<MDaltonS> bleh. He left before I could give him the commands...
<zamba> i need help with ubuntu eee.. i don't get the wireless configuration alternatives in nm-applet
<zamba> i have installed wpasupplicant
<zamba> the wireless card is a atheros ar242x 802.11abg
<figo> ciao a tutti come poso fare a mettere un collegamento della cartella tmp nell' elenco delle risorse?
<mib_h39ihe> Where do I install the NVIDIA drivers?
<zamba> nvidia-glx?
<mib_h39ihe> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ziroday> zamba: what can't nm-applet do?
<defrysk> zamba, it sounds like you need madwifi-hal
<zamba> defrysk: ok, installing it now
<zamba> madwifi-tools, i presume?
<defrysk> zamba you need http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 and follow these instructions: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<zamba> defrysk: thanks for that :)
<figo> ciao a tutti come faccio a mettere un collegamento della cartella tmp nella lista delle risorse?
<Ziroday> !it | figo
<ubottu> figo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<defrysk> zamba, you have an atheros model that doen not work in hardy , it does in intrepid tho
<osamabinladen> is there winamp for linux???
<philsf> If gnome-keyring dies, how can I restart it in a way that I can reuse the files/pipes/sockets that were in use for ssh-agent?
<mib_h39ihe> I have a 9800GTX Nvidia card, ubuntu doesn't have restricted binaries for it does it?
<zamba> defrysk: but how can ubuntu eee not support this?
<defrysk> zamba, so read the howto , its pretty straitforward
<Ziroday> osamabinladen: no, but there is xmms which is similar. Also see !media
<zamba> defrysk: i mean.. it's eee, they all have an atheros card?
<dr3mro_> http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1248/hardy200809291vt4.th.png
<zamba> defrysk: and the distro is called ubuntu eee..? that puzzles me
<dr3mro_> any one help me with this boot chart http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/1248/hardy200809291vt4.th.png
<Ziroday> mib_h39ihe: not yet, you can use envy (in the repos) to get the drivers though
<defrysk> zamba, i dont know , but i had to use this
<zamba> defrysk: this makes no real sense
<jimqode> hello, how do I change the page size in gschem? I would like a bigger page.
<defrysk> zamba, well sorry if I am wrong :s
<zamba> defrysk: i can do iwlist ath0 scan just fine
<tyberion> anyone here doing java?
<Ziroday> zamba: the distro is not officially supported or affiliated from Ubuntu and they work seperate from ubuntu. Ubuntu is merely thier base
<Flynsarmy> Is there any way of making wine think an iso is an actual cd? i'm trying to install creative studio but i'd rather not burn 5 200meg images onto 5 seperate cds
<Ziroday> tyberion: try in ##java
<zamba> Ziroday: hm, ok
<tyberion> Ziroday: well I got a linux/java related question, are there any apps for creating usecase diagrams for ubuntu?
<Moniker420> xchat user
<Ziroday> zamba: you might want to try reinstall or contact the ubuntu eee devs :)
<Ziroday> tyberion: you could use Dia, but I am not sure if thats fit for what you need.
<Psp> omg I got digitemp and ds18s20 working :d
<Flynsarmy> Or in ubuntu is there a way to mount an iso into a virtual cd drive? (not just make it some random folder)
<Ziroday> !iso > Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy, please see my private message
<Ziroday> Psp: wonderful, you might want to add to the wiki on how you got it working if not there already
<Flynsarmy> Ziroday, does that not just create a folder with the contents inside and not create a virtual cd drive?
<Ziroday> Flynsarmy: ah sorry, misunderstood you. I am not sure how to do that but you could ask in #winehq
<bonk> hello, do you have any recommendations on how to format a 1TB external drive?
<bonk> one big chunk ok?
<Ziroday> bonk: any normal formatting software will work
<CaptJager> need to add a non official repo to my list
<CaptJager> any clue how
<dn4> how do I save youtube videos to muh puter?
<Ziroday> CaptJager: certaintly. Go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<koshar1> Flynsarmy can you do it through winecfg
<CaptJager> there
<Ziroday> CaptJager: go to Third Party Software and Add. Insert the repo and you're good to go :)
<Ziroday> dn4: you could use a firefox extension
<CaptJager> trying to add the new wine at http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine-1.1.5.tar.bz2
<bonk> Ziro: I mean is it ok to format it in a 1tb partition, or should I hack it up, and ext3 is fine?
<aar> Hi, I've got a process running on port 8080 (not sure what it is, but googling raised the alarm bells, as some trojans seem to use this port). Is there any reason for concern? DF PROTO=TCP SPT=35836 DPT=8080 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<Ziroday> bonk: ext3 should run fine on 1TB partition
<bonk> goody
<koala_man> aar: what does netstat/lsof say it is?
<tyberion> hurm, ive got a little problem which I guess, all of you people now how to solve.. when browsing in terminal, and u do cd <beginning name of next folder>, and you dont know exactly how its called, you press tabtab, but if I see a large collection of folders there, going over many many sites, how can I simply continue writing, without going down all the list first??
<Ziroday> dn4: also take a look at the program in the repo's youtube-dl
<koala_man> tyberion: hit q, then type
<Ziroday> tyberion: you have to wait for it to finish, if its a serious issue you can ask in #bash
<Ziroday> tyberion: or do as koala_man said :)
<tyberion> koala_man: are there any other commands besides q>
<aar> koala_man, I haven't used that command before. How would I run netstat?
<Moniker420> >
<Deepo> Hello
<Deepo> I have a little problem
<tyberion> koala_man: very nice, thanks
<koala_man> aar: netstat -lp
<Deepo> I had reinstalled ubuntu
<Deepo> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Deepo> but it doesn't let me choose the 1280x960 resolution that I had before
<Deepo> any idea ?
<koala_man> tyberion: not that I know of for bash, but the 'more' command looks the same and have others
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: is it an intel graphics card?
<Deepo> nop
<Deepo> Nvidia
<Ziroday> Deepo: make sure you have the drivers installed
<aar> koala_man, I wish I had known of that before! The process is not listed though. It has probably stopped running.
<Ziroday> !nvidia | Deepo
<ubottu> Deepo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<Deepo> yep
<Deepo> with the ubuntu assistant
<Deepo> and rebooted
<koshar1> Deepo its not xorg enforcing an edid policy,
<Deepo> how do I know that ?
<koshar1> some older lcd monitors dont send the correct edid word to the xorg server therefore limiting the possable resolution
<Deepo> koshar1, it's not an lcd
<koala_man> aar: many root kits hide processes. if you're concerned, you could try connecting to it from localhost and from other computers
<HappyHater> xorg sucks at figuring out what your monitor is... gksu displayconfig-gtk is a lifesaver
<koshar1> i had to place a newer lcd monitor on one machine , restart the xserver, save the edid info and replace the monitor recently
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: you could edit xorg.conf to use the desired resolution. Is the nvidia logo showing at boot?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to remove mysql-server complet! so that there are no conf or database files anymore? apt-get remove mysql-server was not deleting all
<Deepo> nop
<ActionParsnip> HappyHater: I use websearches to get the specs for my own monitor
<Deepo> it's not showing at boot
<Psp> lsb_release what it does?
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: then the driver probably isnt loading (or are you disabling it with an option)
<asurmen> es.irc-hispano.org
<Psp> what does lsb_release do?
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: are you using the nologo option in xorg.conf?
<Deepo> direct rendering: Yes
<Deepo> server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Deepo> server glx version string: 1.4
<ActionParsnip> cool enough
<Deepo> yep
<Deepo>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Deepo>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: edit your resolution lines in xorg.conf to be the res you want
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: yeah, thats wh you dont get the logo
<aar> koala_man, ok thanks!
<Deepo> I don't have resolution lines !
<Deepo> xD
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: then add the to the screen section
<Psp> what does lsb_release do?
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: this should help
<ActionParsnip> Deepo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22898
<Deepo> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Psp: man lsb_release
<Psp> ?
<Ziroday> Psp: it displays information about your current install. man lsb_release explains more and lsb_release gives you all the information you need
<ActionParsnip> Psp: type man lsb_release in terminal
<Ziroday> Psp: sorry running the command lsb_release -a gives you all the information from lsb_release
<ActionParsnip> Psp: every command you have on your system has a man page
<dn4> how does one convert a .flv file to .avi?
<ActionParsnip> Psp: you can even type man man for a manual on the manual pages
<Psp> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> dn4: ffmpeg -i input.flv output.avi
<koshar1> dn4 avi is simply a container, you can use keepvid to save as mpeg4 and place that in a avi container
<dn4> save as mpeg4?
<ActionParsnip> dn4: Avidemux now supports .flv files
<whyking> hi
 * dn4 is now a bit lost
<koshar1> dn4 you can using keepvid, but actionparsnips solution may be quicker if you have already donloaded the flv
<whyking> where can I find the file that specifies a package? there is a wrong dependency in one package and I would like to fix that
<whyking> in gentoo it is /usr/local/portage
<whyking> is there something similar for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dn4: or .flv files there is a realy easy porgram for converting most media files especiall .flv files winff that uses the ffmpeg codec to covert the file. http://biggmatt.com/files/winff-0.33-i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> whyking: you use apt to install binaries
<ActionParsnip> whyking: sudo apt-get install /path/to/file.deb; sudo appt-get -f install
<whyking> ActionParsnip, sure.. but the .deb file has the wrong dependency set
<whyking> so I would like to fix that
<whyking> I can't install it this way
<ActionParsnip> whyking: apt-get will resolve dependancies for you. Is that how you mean?
<whyking> the package needs libgsl0 but this has been replaced by libgsl0ldbl
<figo> join ubuntu-it
<whyking> so it can't install the dependency libgsl0
<whyking> so where can I find the specification of the dependencies? there has to be a file for that or sth
<ActionParsnip> whyking: you could force it if libgsl0ldbl provides libgsl0, you could symlink it maybe
<whyking> ActionParsnip, ok, but where would I create that symlink
<waan> Is AvantWindowManager supposed to open and have no visible bar or icons?
<ActionParsnip> whyking: not sure, try finding the lib then symlinking it to the name the app expects, is there not a package which expects the newer lib?
<ActionParsnip> waan: its meant to have a small few (maybe even 1)
<whyking> ActionParsnip, /var/lib/dpkg
<ActionParsnip> waan: try closing it and removing the setting folder in your profile (ls -a will show you)
<waan> ActionParsnip, tthats the problem I can't find the setting file
<rajec> Guys I wanted to translate will_paginate plugin by using Globalite so I did =>       :previous_label => '&laquo;' + :previous_label.l, eve I have previous_label: value in my yml file and I've restarted server I got __localization_missing__
<ActionParsnip> waan: then websearch you must, see where the settings are (it may be ~/.avantwindowmanager or similar)
<ActionParsnip> waan: thats a fairly common naming convention
<music_> I'm having a problem with a machine. I'm ssh'd in, so it is connected, but it can't seem to see out/apt-get or resolve www.google.com (unknown host). The gateway is set to 192.168.0.1 (not sure how to check this without having a browser) -- also don't seem to have X11 over the ssh (ssh -X). could someone please help me?
<waan> ActionParsnip, yup its not there i'll have to search for a bug fix
<ActionParsnip> have you set the name server in /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> waan: thats all i can really help as Im completely inexperienced with docks
<waan> ActionParsnip, yeah no probs thanks i'll keep trying, maybe theres a way to add icons so it pops back up. I'll read the docs
<GamingX> Is the Transmission bittorrent client any good? I haven't seen any good reason to use it. Anyone know of a good alternative?
<erUSUL> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: i use ktorrent but thats due to alleigence more than anything
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: give it a go, if you like it, use it
<ActionParsnip> GamingX: ktorrent has a web interface too which needs some extra packages installing but its what I use
<music_> or is there another/decent chatroom for networking issues...?
<ActionParsnip> music_: if its ubuntu related then yes
<Dread> hey i need to grant the www-data user access to a file owned by my user in my home dir, how would i do that? groups?
<music_> ActionParsnip, yes another?
<ActionParsnip> music_: here is ok
<simone_> ciao
<simone_> ho bisogno di aiuto!
<GamingX> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<simone_> io scrivo sperano che qualcuno mi risponda..
<GamingX> I'll give it a go
<simone_> allora:
<music_> ActionParsnip, have you seen my Q above? ---don't suppoose you have any offers :?
<ActionParsnip> Dread: ive not played with funky permissions yet but id make a group, add user and www-data to it then give everyone in that group full access to the folder
<Dread> ActionParsnip, ok i'll see if i can figure that out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> music_: have you added the dns to /etc/resolv.conf? can you ping IP addresses rather than names
<ActionParsnip> music_: can you ping your router
<waan> Does anybody have problems with AvantWindowManager, I've removed the .config/awn directory but the dock still doesn't show up
<ActionParsnip> music_: can you ping 72.14.205.104?
<ActionParsnip> waan: id imagine a tonne of folks would use it in #compiz as its some eye candy rubbish
<waan> ActionParsnip, I just want a dock that's all. The metacity one uses up a whole line even if it's small, any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> waan: www.ask.com www.google.com
<milligan> I'm having a problem with backuppc. I've installed it from the intrepid repos, so I have version 3.1.0-3ubuntu2. I'm missing a lot of menuoptions. Anyone know why ?
<ActionParsnip> waan: ive really got no idea
<waan> oki
<mick02> Hey all. Just wondering if anyone has any experience using VirtualBox in Ubuntu. I've got it running a Windows XP virtual machine but I can't get USB emulation working. Can anyone help me out???
<whyking> a package wants to install a dependency which has been renamed (libgsl0 became libgsl0ldbl), how could I fix that in the best way?
<whyking> create an alias for that package?
<music_> ActionParsnip, can ping router, can ping 66.109.2.147 (google - thanks for tip ;)) but not www.google.com - this mean it's dns? and what would fix that?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: have you turned it on in the box setup?
<Decrypt> Hello. Is there a way to set two ip's to one networkcard?
<music_> and 77.14.205.14 i can ping too
<music_> (thank you ActionParsnip  ^^
<ActionParsnip> music_: yes, you are failing dns. add the nameservers name to /etc/resolv.conf
<music_> ActionParsnip, is the nameserver my router/modem?
<ActionParsnip> music_: yes
<supershort> my vga card is Trident Cyberblade i7, how do i change my computer to normal graphics mode
<ActionParsnip> music_: you could also add the ips of nameservers that your router has stored
<ActionParsnip> music_: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<mick02> ActionParsnip Yeah I've turned it on although it says that there are 0 active even though I've got USB devices plugged in
<ActionParsnip> supershort: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215708
<b1> 7676 metrix
<ActionParsnip> mick02: is your mouse usb?
<music_> ActionParsnip, /etc/resolv.conf has in it 'nameserver 192.168.0.1' ---it's the only entry, but it's there. I'm having issues talking to my router though because I'm ssh & it appers to be refusing X11 support
<atomekk> Hello
<made_in_turkey> helo
<fiyawerx> music_, try adding nameserver 4.2.2.2
<Aaqil> How to get latest Piding in ubuntu?
<mick02> ActionParsnip Yeah the mouse is USB and it works OK but none of my USB keys or Externall HDD will work
<ActionParsnip> mick02: this may help, remember to backup the files you edit before playing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2366065&postcount=72
<ikonia> Aaqil: don't, let ubuntu give you it's supported versions
<Decrypt> Hello. Is there a way to set two ip's to one networkcard?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<ikonia> Decrypt: sure
<Aaqil> ikonia: ouh ouh :(
<music_> fiyawerx, aswell (sorry - a bti scared without checking in case I loose ssh link
<ikonia> Decrypt: its called virtual interfaces
<music_> fiyawerx, as well as router address (4.2.2.2)
<Decrypt> Oke I search on that. Thanks
<mick02> ActionParsnip Thanks for the link. I'll check it out.
<fiyawerx> music_, yeah, just put it on the next line
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: that already installed old :(
<fiyawerx> you can have multiple nameservers, that will at least rule out one thing
<ikonia> Aaqil what do you want in the new version ?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: you could uninstall what you have then apt-get clean then reinstall
<ikonia> Aaqil: what is it in the new version that you want
<parabol> hello
<ikonia> ActionParsnip how is that going to get him the latest version ?
<Aaqil> ikonia: bug fixes some other looks etc i always want up to date softwares
<parabol> Im having a problem with ubuntu and obexpushd
<ikonia> Aaqil which bug fixes
<Undetermined> !moo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: as it will remove the old, then pull down the latest one from repos
<ikonia> ActionParsnip he wants newer than repo
<parabol> may somebody help? when I try to run obexpushd it give me: BtOBEX_ServerRegister: Address already in use
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ah
<parabol> and BtOBEX_ServerRegister: Address already in use
<the_eraser> how do i enable the album browser in banshee? :(
<ikonia> parabol something is listening on that port already then
<parabol> ups OBEX_GetFD(): Illegal seek
<fiyawerx> i have 2.5.1 installed from repo - but im using the Ibex install
<parabol> how do I change taht ikonia ?
<ikonia> fiyawerx: use the ubuntu packaged version
<ikonia> parabol: it's already listening/started
<fiyawerx> ikonia, reread what i just said
<the_eraser> anyone into banshee?
<ikonia> fiyawerx: ibex support is in #ubuntu+1
<parabol> hmm how? it was not installed!
<parabol> how do i stop it?
<fiyawerx> ikonia, im not asking for any help, I was giving an alternative
<ikonia> parabol: how did you try to start it
<parabol> and restar it with new parameters
<ikonia> fiyawerx: I apologise
<fiyawerx> 2.5.1 is the newest version of pidgin iirc
<ActionParsnip> parabol: sudo /etc/ini.d/<servicename. stop | start | restart
<fiyawerx> same with xchat, the newest is in the ibex repo's but not the regulra ones
<parabol> going to reboot again to see if it stops
<parabol> thanks ActionParsnip
<ikonia> parabol: it won't
<ikonia> parabol: not if its set to auto start
<music_> fiyawerx, ActionParsnip -- still no joy :/ Am i correct in thinking that the router should be the nameserver, and that it should just get it's names from being online?
<parabol> it not on etc/init.d
<ikonia> music_ a router is not a name server
<ActionParsnip> music_: true, you can also add the nameservers the router uses too which will go out to the world as they are not in your network
<the_eraser> why is banshee 0.13 in hardys repos when 1.2 is latest stable? :(
<ikonia> the_eraser: possibly because it's not been updated yet
<Aaqil> many ubuntu soft are not old versions in repos :((
<Aaqil> are now*
<ikonia> Aaqil: many silly people want to update to the newer releases with no need or understanding of what it means
<music_> and could this nameserver issue be why I can't get X over ssh? could it be related?
<the_eraser> ikonia: this version has no album/artist browser :(
<ikonia> the_eraser so ?
 * Aaqil hates ikonia
<ikonia> Aaqil that is not appropriate
<the_eraser> ikonia: so there is need :(((
<ikonia> the_eraser: for you
<ikonia> the_eraser: for the mass majority, who knows, speak to the package mainterin to find out if there is a reason it's not been updated, or if it could be updated
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: you could use amarok
<Aaqil> amarok also older version in repos :((
<the_eraser> ActionParsnip: im in gnome
<Skry> the_eraser, use banshees ppa
<ikonia> Aaqil no it's not
<the_eraser> whats ppa
<ikonia> Aaqil: it's just not bleeding edge
<parabol> thank you problem solved with killall obexpush ---I was lame :P
<the_eraser> guess i have to wait for intrepid :(
<parabol> have anice day ya all
<Skry> the_eraser, https://edge.launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive
<kabras> hi
<ikonia> the_eraser why, who said it was updated in intrepid, speak tot he package maintainer
<ActionParsnip> the_eraser: you can install kde apps in gnome, you'll just install kdeslibs too
<the_eraser> i dont want to cause trouble to package maintainers
<ikonia> the_eraser thats not causing trouble
<ikonia> the_eraser: asking if there is a reason it's not been updated is fine, making a request to have it updated, nothing wrong with that
<Aaqil> hey i found some plugins in package manager for pidgin :D
<ikonia> the_eraser: just ask politly, and you'll find it not a problem
<the_eraser> i'll use that ppa thingy i think
<d0lphin_n0el> is there some software to ubuntu that can control the bass and treable in rythmicbox player ?
<the_eraser> ikonia: ok :)
<bullgard4> [GNOME] How to call the gThumb Image Viewer via the panel menu bar?
<JuJuBee> I am using kubuntu.  What do  install to use gnome?  gnome-desktop-environment? or just gnome?
<ikonia> JuJuBee ubuntu-desktop package
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: gnome-desktop
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ljsoftnet> aw
 * ActionParsnip know ikonia is right
<JuJuBee> Thanks ikonia.  ActionParsnip: that doesn't exist in my list.
<Nixot> Hi
<ljsoftnet> hello
 * ActionParsnip hacks ubuntu repos to add a sneaky app ;)
<Nixot> Can anyone get me some help?
<ikonia> Nixot: if you ask a question maybe
<Nixot> I am having problems running 3D apps.
<ljsoftnet> Nixot, was your PC problem?
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: :-s
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: have you installed graphics drivers?
<Nixot> I have a good graphics card.
<ikonia> Nixot: what card is it
<Nixot> I am running dual boot with Windows.
<Nixot> Windows apps run great
<ikonia> Nixot: what card is it
<antonio_> Nixot: you probably have to install proper drivers
<Nixot> but same apps in Ubuntu freeze computer.
<dr_willis> Nixot,  You may want to give details OF what card you have... not  vague statements. :)
<ikonia> Nixot: what card is it
<le_mischa> ikonia: a good one :-D
<Nixot> OK... ATI Sapphire Radeon X700 Pro.
<DEViUS> anyone knows where the theme directory for gnome ubuntu is
<ikonia> ahhh ati
<ikonia> DEViUS: /usr/share/theme
<Pici> DEViUS: ~/.themes/
<Nixot> Devius: gnome-look.org
 * ActionParsnip groans at ati
<Nixot> ATI is bad then?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | Nixot
<ubottu> Nixot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> Nixot: I'm sorry to say youd card is not a good card for liunx
<DEViUS> thanks
<Nixot> OK... I'll try that.
<mefisto__> and nvidia is a good card for linux? I think the difference is minimal
<dr_willis> I guess ATI has still not delivered on its promise of better Linux drivers eh...
<DEViUS> ikonia: hey installed some emerald theme, but i hated it, so after removing it, i tried rolling back to the default theme, but the emerald theme left traces, what should i do to get the default back again
<ikonia> mefisto__ certainly better driver support
<dr_willis> mefisto__,  depends on the card. i imagine.. I for one doubt if i ever buy an ATI card any time sook.
<ActionParsnip> no idea and not bothered, im sticking with tried and tested nvidia
<ikonia> DEViUS: what traces
<zeth-ubuntu> how do I get emerald themes to work automatically as I log in?
 * defrysk prefers intel
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: add a startup item for emerald --replace
<DEViUS> ikonia: some icons and window border designs
<dr_willis> 3dfx! :)
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : thanks
<ikonia> DEViUS: are you trying to switch back to the default emerald theme, or the default gnome meta-city theme ?
 * Aaqil likes chrome with ubuntu
<Nixot> OK, enabled drivers. Now I must restart computer. Thanks very much for link, ubottu!
<DEViUS> ikonia: i need the 100% old default-theme that comes on after setup
<ikonia> disable emerald then, and return to meta-city
 * fiyawerx would like chrome a lot better if he didn't enjoy so many ff extensions - hopefully moz will at least grab some of the good code from chrome and integrate it
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: just make a small bash script then add it to ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<DEViUS> ikonia: how do i disable emerald, because i don see any prefrences for it
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, install fusion-icon
<ActionParsnip> fiyawerx: whats so good in chrome thats not already done in firefox?
<ikonia> DEViUS how did you enable it ?
<dr_willis> I agree with defrysk  zeth-ubuntu  - use fusion-icon :)
<fiyawerx> ActionParsnip, what a lot of the engine bits
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, webkit is faster
<zeth-ubuntu> defrysk : where from ... how .... why?
<DEViUS> ikonia: just installed it via pkg. mgr.
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, apt-get.....
<fiyawerx> v8, webkit, uses separate processes for tabs, sandboxing
<ikonia> DEViUS so you must have started it to be able to use it, as it doesn't start by default
<DEViUS> ikonia: yes i did
<ikonia> so kill it
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, its a simple tool for managing compiz-emerald etc etc
<DEViUS> ikonia: but when i wanted to remove it
<DEViUS> ikonia: it left traces
<ikonia> kill emerald
<ikonia> then re-apply the gnome theme from theme manager
<fiyawerx> DEViUS, what "traces" ?
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: webkit?
<DEViUS> fiyawerx: window border and icons
<defrysk> yes
<Nixot> OK...
<DEViUS> ikonia: how do i kill emerald
<defrysk> DEViUS, in gnome : metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: whats that?
<Nixot> Whoever helped me earlier, thanks! My games now run at a great FPS!
<defrysk> ActionParsnip, google
<zeth-ubuntu> defrysk  : if I install that do I need to manually tell emerald to start with the session?
<Nixot> Now I need more help...
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: i prefer ask.com
<JuJuBee> I have an external HD (usb/firewire).  If it is not connected at startup, I get permission denied when I connect it.  I have to connect  it then restart.  Why?
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: ill check it
<Razz> Goodday everyone
<Nixot> When I open a 3D game, it keeps flashing. What do I do to fix it?
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, you can use the fusion-icon gui for that
<zeth-ubuntu> defrysk  : cool ... thanks
<ljsoftnet> Nixot, have you tried disabling desktop effects?
<zeth-ubuntu> defrysk  : will fusion-icon start with login?
<Nixot> I'll try that, ljsoftnet.
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, when you start is it docks in the notification are and you can tic the always start up with.... option
<ljsoftnet> brb
<ndan> aight so vnc like repeatedly takes a picture of your desktop and sends it over a network right?
<ActionParsnip> defrysk: apparently its based on konquerors khtml library, interesting
<dr_willis> ndan,  sort of.. but theres a lot more to it then that. :)
<Nixot> Hey... It worked!
<Nixot> Thanks!
<ndan> dr_willis: well thats the basis why you can't exceed like 5 fps.   how does FreeNX transfer, is it the same way?
<Nixot> Now, can you tell me how to get sound please?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: desktop effects make a lot of stuff not work right
<zeth-ubuntu> defrysk  : where is that option ... I can't see it
<bimo> see you all later ;)
<Nixot> I am running on-board Realtek AC97 audio.
 * incapacitant is away: Buzy but on the look out.
<dr_willis> ndan,  i dont use freenx, - but vnc does do compression, and takes shortcuts.. Like only sending the info that changes I belive.
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: run lspci and look at the line that says about your soundcard, then websearch from there
<defrysk> zeth-ubuntu, I am not using it , but I'm sure you can find it ;)
<Nixot> I see, Action Parsnip. It sayd in feisty, it's an experimental feature. It dowan't do that anymore.
<DEViUS> this emerald ruined all my eye candy
<ndan> i'm trying to find a loophole around playing a game remotely with decent fps.
<DEViUS> i cant even enable desktop effects
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: ive seen it do crazy stuff in here, even disabling left mouse click
<ktwo> Hi, i want ubuntu to show up the last user at login (so that i have to type only the passwort - not the user) is that possible and if yes where will i have to set it
<dr_willis> ndan,  use xdmcp if its on a local lan. and on Linux machines.
<Nixot> Ahhhhhhh! Too much information! Is there a parametre that only shows sound?
<dr_willis> ndan,  or ssh/x forwarding
<Nixot> Action Parsnip, in Feisty when I activated wobbly windows, EVERYTHING wobbled so I disabled it. Then it wouldn't let me drag windows.
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: read the screen
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: one line will say what soundcard you have
<dr_willis> ive had wobbly windows get 'stuck maxamizing' and just sit there and wobble for a few min. :)
<ndan> dr_willis: thanks looking it up....
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: ive had desktop effects enabled for about an hour before i got frustrated and switched back to fluxbox
<Nixot> Multimedia audio controller? Is that it?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: sounds good
<Nixot> What's fluxbox
<feugan3333> Hi all. I think the last security update for thunderbird, has made thunderbird unusable.
<feugan3333> Is anyone aware of any issues?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: instead of gnome / kde / compiz ... i use fluxbox
 * Aaqil kisses ActionParsnip
<Nixot> Oh, right.
<Aaqil>  /quit me and my ubuntu :X
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: gimme a sec, ill get you a screen grab
<Nixot> I've used Gnome and KDE, I prefer KDE but use Gnome on ubuntu because kubuntu was crappy in my opinion
<Nixot>  nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<ndan> dr_willis: so over xdmcp the graphical rendering is done on which end.  user or server?
<Nixot> What shall I do with that information?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png?t=1222689108
<dr_willis> ndan,  it would be done at the local end thats displaying the  stuff.
<Nixot> Wow, action parsnip. Minimalistic!
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: indeed, and fast
<dr_willis> ndan,  thats how it was done years ago.. the server had all the ram.. the client had the gfx power.. :) but  for a game.. it still wont be as good as locally i imagine
<Nixot> I had something like that on windows once - three boxes. Once for the tasks, one systray, and one virtual desktops. It drove me up the wall after a while!
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: have you tried changing you sound prefs to ALSA?
<Nixot> Wait a bit. Let me do that...
<Coguar> hello
<ndan> dr_willis:  so.... i wonder the latency tho.  say you have two decent computers with a crossover connecting them.  you connect to the other one with XDMCP and run wow from the other.  would it work without lag?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | coguar
<ubottu> coguar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Coguar> Im new on linux, ans sry about bad english
<ktwo> Hi, i want ubuntu to show up the last user at login (so that i have to type only the passwort - not the user) is that possible and if yes where will i have to set it
<dr_willis> ndan,  i doubt if you will ever get 'without lag'
<Nixot> ActionParsnip: Didn't work. Sorry. I clicked ALSA, then pressed Test, and there was a big error.
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: I can retype the error if you want...
<DEViUS> help me plz, my computers  candy is all gone thanks to emerald, and it dosent switch back
<Coguar> i have problem instaling Xfi under ubuntu
<dr_willis> DEViUS,  tried 'compiz --replace' in a terminal yet?
<ndan> dr_willis: can you XDMCP with a virtual computer?
<Coguar> i get sound to work with oss but i have message no sound device
<dr_willis> ndan,  like virtualbox/vmware/qemu - yes.
<DEViUS> dr_willis: nope
<Nixot> Did ﻿ActionParsnip go?
<TrX> anyone using Backuppc + RsyncD?
<DEViUS> dr_willis: it stops at this part  [Software rasterizer detected, abortingaborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity ]
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: System->Administration->Login Window
<dr_willis> DEViUS,   so its running 'metacity --replace' then eh?
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: Under Local Tab, select one of the themes: -Happy GNOME with Browser -Human List
<ActionParsnip> ktwo: If there is only one user, it will be pre-selected.
<dr_willis> Oh wait.. emreald is a decorator.. the command to replace it is not compiz --replace its somthing else..
<DEViUS> dr_willis: i have no idea, i didnt have a mess like thiss before
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: Yuo are a GOD. I disabled system sounds and software sound mixing. It worked!
<ndan> dr_willis: and can you see what is on that box with the virtual machine minimized?
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: Thank you VERY much for being patient.
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: awesome (i have the same card ;))
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: And helpful, of course.
<dr_willis> ndan,  of course. You dont need X running   to use xdmcp :)
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: we all like to help
<vr8mf> hi, i just install ubuntu 8.04, and it's great. Visual, stability etc. But i want to know how can i play with icons. I mean, visual effects. Can you help me , at least with an internet page?
<DEViUS> dr_willis: i have no idea, i didnt have a mess like thiss before
<ndan> dr_willis: you are the most helpful person i've met this evening, n i've been workin on this prb for a while.  thank you
<ActionParsnip> vr8mf: are you on about the cbe and wobbly windows
<ActionParsnip> *cube
<Ganandorf> hi good day guys i was told a while back from a friend that i was experiencing a kernel freeze what do i do to resolve that
<dr_willis> DEViUS,   gtk-window-decorator --replace     to get the gtk window decorations back
<dr_willis> DEViUS,  see the some what out of date docs at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ActionParsnip> Ganandorf: id check logs with your log viewer
<naadde> I has problem
<vr8mf> ActionParsnip: no, i'm new. But where can i inform about it?
<ActionParsnip> naadde: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> vr8mf: #compiz
<naadde> I have a japanese mailfriend and I sent some letters with him, I used to see his japanese characters
<ActionParsnip> !compiz | vr8mf
<naadde> but not anymore
<ubottu> vr8mf: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<naadde> something has happened that changed it so I cannot see them, I can still write them here こんにちわ
<Ganandorf> ActionParsnip:  i cannot get into the system it won't boot it goes to the loading screen and then stops and my lights on my keyboard begin to flash
<ushimitsudoki> naadde: Perhaps your email client is not detecting the encoding correctly?
<vr8mf> ActionParsnip: i'l give  a try. Thank you
<DEViUS> dr_willis: it does nothing
<ActionParsnip> Ganandorf: then press esc when grub loads and boot an older kernel
<naadde> ushimitsudoki: firefox -> hotmail
<naadde> and I used to see them
<ActionParsnip> Ganandorf: then read the logs
<ndan> dr_wallis: wait am i reading this wrong or do i loose my x when i connect to the other x through xmdcp?
<dr_willis> DEViUS,  you got deeper issues then if that did not give back your normal desktop.   'metacity --replace'  should also give back the normal desktop
<ActionParsnip> naadde: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.10
<naadde> ActionParsnip: is that the same for 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> naadde: id imagine so yes
<DEViUS> dr_willis: it aint do me no good
<DEViUS> i need some serious attention, my computers eyecandy is all gone and ruined, i cant even get back the default ubuntu theme, plz, plz plz, help me
<Vladimir[LV]> Hello! How i can enable FIREWALL included in ubuntu-server?
<Vladimir[LV]> And configure?
<erUSUL> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: what do you get when you metacity --replace
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter | Vladimir[LV]
<ubottu> Vladimir[LV]: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: it gives nothing
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: how have you made desktop effects load at boot?
<Vladimir[LV]> ActionParsnip: thank you :-)
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: "how have you made desktop effects load at boot"  i dont get what you mean
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: well the default is metacity but you are now using emerald. If you remove what makes emerald autoload then reboot you should be ok
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: plz, tell me how
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> ^ maybe
<DEViUS> ActionParsnip: its not there
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: i dont use gnome or desktop effects so im not muh use here but maybe folks in #compiz can help some
<calanya> hello. I need a little help with xubuntu, in regards to an external monitor and a laptop.
<calanya> sorry, wrong channel. :-)
 * ActionParsnip chants "once again compiz breaks things"
<koala_man> another one bites the fairy dust
<CVirus> How can I list my startup scripts ?
<ActionParsnip> CVirus: cd /etc/ini.d; ls
<CVirus> ActionParsnip, I mean control them
<DEViUS> i need some serious attention, my computers eyecandy is all gone and ruined, i cant even get back the default ubuntu theme, plz, plz plz, help me
<CVirus> which ones starts on boot and which doesnt
<padee> its me again... problem with alsa, esd, m-audio delta1010... it would be great to have someone who could give me some hint...
<legend2440> CVirus: open system>admin>bootup manager. if its not there make sure bum is installed
<ActionParsnip> padee: do you have a soundcard as well os onboard sound?
<ActionParsnip> os = as
<ActionParsnip> padee: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-753894.html
<ham> does someone know how to install mp3 player
<ham> ?
<ActionParsnip> ham: you have a few already
<ace_suares> how to make upstart recognize a new file/program that need to start at boot? Is rebooting the whole machine the only way ?
<ActionParsnip> ham: totem can play them
<hateball> ham: Totem (Movieplayer) is the default player
<padee> actionparsnip, i got one soundcard onboard (this one is switched off in the BIos) and the PCMCIA-card connected to the external delta1010
<ham> ActionParsnip totem?
<ActionParsnip> ham: when you try you will need to install some codecs (if yu dont have them) this si managed for you
<DEViUS> i need some serious attention, my computers eyecandy is all gone and ruined, i cant even get back the default ubuntu theme, plz, plz plz, help me
<mirex> ham: yes. There are few already, but if you want something fancy, then there are many mp3 players around, and you first should choose one. I suggest Amarok. You install it through your 'Synaptic manager', just search for 'amarok' and install it.
<ActionParsnip> padee: does asoundconf list shoe the card
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | ham
<ubottu> ham: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> !player | ham
<ubottu> ham: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ham> thank all of you. I will try.
<padee> actionparsnip, yes, its recognized. the problem is, that under system/preferences/sound i can click on the ALSA-tab and i hear the test sound. but no other device (mplayer, vlc, firefox) lets hear sound...
<ham> I want a mp3 player ,just like the winnap in windows.
<ace_suares> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<shoot^> guys, anyone know how to export settings from rhythmbox? eg. all my postcast subscriptions? I'm trying to migrate to my new laptop.
<Pici> ham: Audacious may be the most similar then.
<ActionParsnip> padee: have you tried editting the sound settings for those apps?
<erUSUL> ham: audacious is like winamp
<padee> actionparsnip, no. how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> padee: open each app. its usually settings -> configure <appname>
<ham> okay,I will try the audacious
<DEViUS> i need some serious attention, my computers eyecandy is all gone and ruined, i cant even get back the default ubuntu theme, plz, plz plz, help me
<erUSUL> shoot^: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox/* ?
<padee> actionparsnip, that i did in vlc and bmp...
<padee> actionparsnip, without being able to hear any sound
<erUSUL> !generic | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<shoot^> erUSUL: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> padee: try a reboot
<erUSUL> shoot^: no problem
<DEViUS> i need some serious attention, my computers eyecandy is all gone and ruined, i cant even get back the default ubuntu theme, plz, plz plz, help me
<DEViUS> isnt there anyone who can help me
<ActionParsnip> DEViUS: you could uninstall all the eyecandy stuff
<ActionParsnip> then reboot
<defrysk> apt-get remove compiz
<shoot^> DEViUS: you could try explaining the problem a little better then "IT HAS ALL GONE AARGHHH!!ONE ELEVEN1!"
<shoot^> DEViUS: what did you do right before it vanished?
<CVirus> ActionParsnip, sorry I didn't get your message
<DEViUS> shoot^: i installed emerald
<shoot^> ok, that *shouldn't* have done any damage... but thats not to say it didn't!
<padee> actionparsip, i rebooted already a couple of times... strange is, that the welcome sound of ubuntu, the login sound and the test beep is there, but any other audio signal is not hearable...
<CVirus> How can I control my startup scripts ?
<shoot^> DEViUS: so what do you get when you boot at the moment? a command line? or a GUI without effects?
<defrysk> padee, doubleclick the volume icon in the tray , it opens the volumemanager , and check if pcm and master are open
<padee> defrysk, alsa-mixer sais, that all the input and output channels from the delta1010 are open...
<DEViUS> shoot^:GUI with no eeffects
<ActionParsnip> CVirus: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/09/removing-or-editing-a-startup-script/
<defrysk> padee, do as i said please
<naadde> sudo apt-get update said this
<naadde> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntulinux.jp gutsy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 058A05E90C4ECFEC
<thale__> 'sup
<naadde> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<DEViUS> shoot^:GUI with no eeffects
<padee> defrysk, thats what i did: it opens "VOLUME CONTROL M-AUDIO DELTA 1010 (Alsa Mixer)", thats the title of the window, and all channels are on maximum
<defrysk> padee, ok , sorry
<CaptJager> anyway to make ubuntu boot without any user or password but still have the protections of theym not being able to add anything  or change anything just run what is on the box?
<thale__> anyone really good with evolution?
<thale__> specifically relating to the Novell Groupwise integration?
<CaptJager> want to put a box in my bar with ubuntu on it for ppl to play with but do not want them to change anything
<janplank> hi
<CaptJager> hello
<hateball> CaptJager: Make a user account and do all the settings you want. Then copy that profile to say... /root, and have it delete /home/user, and copy back the contents on reboot
<hateball> CaptJager: It's what I do... works quite well. They *could* install stuff in that users ~/, but after a reboot it'd be gone
<CVirus> what is runtime 0 and 6 ?
<CaptJager> sweet
<Pici> CaptJager: Don't put the user in the admin group, use sabayon and/or pessulus to lockdown the gnome session. Setup auto-login
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: you can enable autologin but with a normal user who is not a member of admin so they cant sudo
<NiKeCRu666> hello
<CaptJager> can ya walk me through this
<Pici> CVirus: 0 is halt, 6 is reboot.
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know where could I find libnss-ldap.conf file ?
<CVirus> Pici, thanks
<CaptJager> ActionParsnip, that is what I am looking for
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Pici> CaptJager: Both Pessulus and Sabayon are in the repositories
<hateball> Oh right... I totally forgot about Sabayon
<Pici> CaptJager: http://www.linux.com/feature/62060
<CaptJager> what would you suggest in a bar/tavern setting wireless keyboard and mouse on a 47" lcd
<CaptJager> if no sudo thay cant really mess anything up right
<NiKeCRu666> hello, i have a problem, i installed virtualbox and i have lost sound and wifi, I only get it work restarting system in recoverymode, after a normal restart it still doesn work. i found a solution in the forums but i dont know how to do those steps. please help.
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: they will only have user access so they can access very little
<hateball> Only that users ~/ CaptJager. So even if you do use lockdown tools... keep a copy of the profile for fast restore
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: that will also help protect against malware / virus'
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: and is why you shuld not log on as root
<CaptJager> thought there was no viruses for linux
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: id set the root password too incase some smart guy trys to log in as it
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: there are a few, they just do very little due to the user model
<thale__> Anyone familiar with OpenSuSE?
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: there are virus' for all oSes
<CaptJager> action the ppl here  think linux is charlie browns buddy
<jim_p> NiKeCRu666: what wifi card and what sound card have you got? which virtualbox version did you install (ose or non-ose)?
<hateball> thale__: probably in #opensuse
<thale__> I am looking to enable a feature SuSE has but I don't know how
<Nixot> Hi, err...
<jim_p> NiKeCRu666: can we see the solution too?
<ActionParsnip> CaptJager: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_computer_viruses
<Nixot> I followed some advice earlier, from ﻿ActionParsnip.
<Nixot> However now my sound is all crackly.
<j_> Anyone else use 3G internet here?
<CaptJager> ActionParsnip, antivirus?
<Nixot> Is there a way to fix this?
<thale__> hateball: but I want to enable something in Kubuntu, I just know it works this way in SuSE
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | CaptJager
<ubottu> CaptJager: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿jim_p: ok, this s the webpage,post #5,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792054
<CaptJager> k so no real desktop issues
<Nixot> My sound is all crackly when I play 3D games
<Nixot> Can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: turn down software volume, then crank speakers
<soneca> good morning all...
<Pici> thale__: If you explain what feature you want, we may be able to help you.
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> Nixot: use whatever mixer you use to lower the volume levels
<Nixot> ﻿ActionParsnip: You mean the speaker icon at the top?
<thale__> When you plug a thumb drive in, it creates the automounts it under /media in sync mode
<thale__> that way it can just be unplugged without worrying about unmounting it manually
<murlidhar> where are the bugs filed ?
<doctorow> What's the preferred way to get Hardy to recognize and use a USB webcam?
<ActionParsnip> !bugs | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<murlidhar> ah thanks ActionParsnip
<l33> hi
<l33> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mutouch/+bug/275650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275650 in xserver-xorg-input-mutouch "mutouch driver in hardy is Y axis Inverted" [Undecided,New]
<Nixot> Can someone help me fix my crackly sound?
<l33> yar
<padee> can someone help me fixing my delta1010?
<Nixot> OK then...
<taxman> hi all, F-Spot is failing on an image transfer from my camera, does anyone remember what the default transfer program in Gutsy was? I can't seem to recall and I don't have any old images lying around
<HardyHeron> what's a good DVD software for ubuntu
<HardyHeron> ?
<Milyardo> CyberDVD
<Milyardo> buy buy buy :)
<thale__> So no one has any ideas on how to enable that?
<Milyardo> enable what thale__ ?
<thale__> I believe it's called subfs
<HardyHeron> What's a good DVD software for ubuntu!
<thale__> basically when you plug a thumbdrive in, it gets automounted under /media in sync mode
<lettfeti> Hi. i installed kde to try it out and am now unable to login with GNOME. i just get an empty screen. I dont want to remove kde completely just wondering if you know of any quickfix please note i'm relatively new to a unix based system
<HardyHeron> is VLC the best player in ubuntu?
<HardyHeron> what's the best media player in ubuntu?
<mirex> i vote for vlc.
<uthom> best is pretty subjective, I use and like VLC but there are many good clients available
<the_eraser> i dont like vlc
<the_eraser> xine ftw
<HardyHeron> what's wrong with vlc?
<the_eraser> it has its own codecs which are crappy
<erUSUL> !best | HardyHeron
<ubottu> HardyHeron: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<erUSUL> taxman: try gthumb or gtkam or just nautilus (if the camera emulates usb-storage)
<the_eraser> The BESTEST player is vlc, because 1 people (50%) said so! <-- lol
<php_ini_> alguem aqui fala minha linguaa ?
<php_ini_> bom dia !
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can restart my iptables?
<l33> <Vladimir[LV why
<taxman> erUSUL: gtkam  seems to be worrking, but that''s not the one that was default on gutsy. Unfortunately it doesn't emulate usb mass storage. The gutsy default was actually easier to use than F-Spot
<ZeroA4> !pt | php_ini_
<ubottu> php_ini_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<v3ctor> the_eraser: the best would be `mplayer -vo caca`
<ZeroA4> who can change bot msgs ? "por ajuda" is not right in portuguese "para ajuda" would be better
<narcoclepsy> My apt (and thus entire system) is incredibly hosed, please help :-0
<CaptJager> not me I am lucky if i type in the right channel
<narcoclepsy> I read through bug reports, tried erasing /var/cache/apt/*.bin
<erUSUL> taxman: gthumb
<narcoclepsy> no improvement
<erUSUL> !info gthumb | taxman
<ubottu> taxman: gthumb (source: gthumb): an image viewer and browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3:2.10.8-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1506 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<l33> <narcoclepsy explain
<narcoclepsy> i did an apt-get update
<narcoclepsy> it segfaults
<l33> strace apt-get
<erUSUL> ZeroA4: /msg ubottu pt is <reply>Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> narcoclepsy: what were some of the last things you did before it started segfaulting?
<narcoclepsy> nothign
<narcoclepsy> i just use my computer
<narcoclepsy> to code.
<narcoclepsy> so i had a synaptics update message
<narcoclepsy> so i clicked on it to update and it barfed.
<narcoclepsy> i tried minimalizing my sources.list to cut out any bad repositories, didn't have any effect
<l33> barfed...good word
<jrib> ZeroA4: thanks
<l33> strace apt-get
<narcoclepsy> want be to pastebin it?
<ZeroA4> erUSUL, i know!
<l33> yar
<adante> hi
<ZeroA4> jrib, thanks for what ? you can change the bot msg ?
<jrib> ZeroA4: yep, I did it
<adante> i just plugged a usb mass storage device in. it did not automount, and dmesg does not tell me what device it is, how do i find out so i can mount it?
<murlidhar> i am trying to compile gtk-gnutella from the source file .
<imperfect-> Anyone using ubuntu on a macpro?
<erUSUL> jrib: ZeroA4 i sent the edit request
<ZeroA4> jrib, great ! thank you :)
<imperfect-> And if so, did you get the front audio to work?
<imperfect-> I can only get sound out of the back
<imperfect-> It's annoying
<murlidhar> and i am not able to compile it . has anyone been able to compile it ?
<jrib> murlidhar: gtk-gnutella is in the repositories, no need to compile
<murlidhar> jrib: it's the old version
<jrib> murlidhar: so?
<murlidhar> jrib: i get a warning that my client is too old .
<ZeroA4> erUSUL, err, thanks... i misread you
<jrib> !compiling > murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar, please see my private message
<l33> adante, if it's not in dmesg it's not being detecged
<l33> try another usb port
<thale__> Ok, anyone know where I can get submount thru apt?
<Ardha> a-aan nih
<murlidhar> jrib: also it uses gtk1.2 where as i want gtk2.0
<Ardha> apa nih
<erUSUL> ZeroA4: well i told you how to do it FYI and then did it myself ;)
<adante> l33: it is showing up in dmesg but it is not registering as a device?
<narcoclepsy> l33: http://rafb.net/p/C1H8Q413.html
<adante> l33: http://pastebin.com/m5337b766
<murlidhar> jrib: i have read the read me file for installing it . Run from the top of the source tree:
<murlidhar> fakeroot debian/rules binary
<murlidhar> what does this mean
<jrib> murlidhar: k, look over the wiki then or give more specific descriptions of what is happening
<ZeroA4> erUSUL, yeah... but i misread and "thinked" you was just repeating the bot sending me to ubuntu-br... sorry... and thanks again!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jrib> murlidhar: it's a command you run.  Creates a .deb
<erUSUL> ZeroA4: no problem
<taxman> erUSUL: thanks, didn't realize that did import as well.
<murlidhar> jrib: yeah what does run from the top of the source mean ?
<erUSUL> taxman: no problem
<imperfect-> man this sucks.
<murlidhar> jrib: the source directory where the source file is ?
<imperfect-> Alsamixer wont even let me turn the headphone up
<jrib> murlidhar: the top-level directory that you exctracted
<l33> 19Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hardy-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages) = 119
<l33> write(2, "\n", 1
<l33> )                       = 1
<FloodBot1> l33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> l33: use pastebin
<l33> ok
<murlidhar> jrib: i did that but :(
<murlidhar> Run from the top of the source tree:
<murlidhar> fakeroot debian/rules binary
<ActionParsnip> !paste | l33
<ubottu> l33: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> murlidhar: what is your question?
<narcoclepsy> l33 what?
<thale__> Is there a way I can configure the dns resolver to use cascade across more than one server for names?
<murlidhar> jrib: /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian: not found
<needhelp> hi, when I try to play a .ram file from a website with FireFox, mplayer plug-in starts, loads the file, and then stops before outputting any sound. How to fix?
<l33> I thought you said it segfaulted?
<l33> I guess you've tried a minimal apt-sources and apt-get update?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: you'll need helix or realplayer
<jrib> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install build-essential devscripts
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | needhelp
<ubottu> needhelp: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<murlidhar> jrib: thanks
<narcoclepsy> l33: it was. i rebooted though...
<narcoclepsy> l33:  ok so it appears the main issue now is "prblem with mergelist"
<mez_> is it possible to sync two instances of evolution
<jrib> murlidhar: Actually, rereading your error: if you do have fakeroot, then you are in the wrong directory.  There should be a debian/ subdirectory where you are
 * incapacitant is back (gone 01:29:36)
<l33> good luck
<murlidhar> jrib: /home/murlidhar/gtk-gnutella-snapshot
<erUSUL> !away > incapacitant
<ubottu> incapacitant, please see my private message
<l33> narco what version of ubuntu you usu
<jrib> murlidhar: you're compiling a snapshot?  Why aren't you using a release?
<murlidhar> jrib: what's the difference ?
<scawt> does anyone know how to use ansi characters in ubuntu's terminal?
<scawt> like for BitchX or custom zsh prompts
<jrib> murlidhar: well if you're just grabbing whatever is the latest thing in SVN it may be broken depending on how the project manages their svn repository
<murlidhar> jrib: k then i will download a release then
<l33> so. anyone know how I can achive this
<jrib> murlidhar: k
<narcoclepsy> l33: 8.04 32bit
<jrib> l33: best to just repeat your question since most people have no idea what "this" is
<l33> whoops..sorry
<l33> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mutouch/+bug/275650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 275650 in xserver-xorg-input-mutouch "mutouch driver in hardy is Y axis Inverted" [Undecided,New]
<dtcrshr> hi folks, iv got an issue with cd burning. On the comand line (mkisofs, genisoimage and cdrecord) iv tryed MANY situations with joliet, long names, rock ridge.. just to name a few, and always the output media from my backup goes with wrong characters. Iv tryed inputting on the cli uft-8, but none gets right. If i record the folder with gnomebaker, with joliet and ridge selected the media goes fine, i can read in windows and so on. Is there a way to use g
<jrib> l33: are you mrnaan?
<Glu3> Is there anyway to fix flash video's choppiness?
<aLaN> hola
<jrib> l33: after you apt-get source, apply the patch, then rebuild
<jrib> !pm | l33
<ubottu> l33: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<aLaN> alguien podria decirme porque aparecen 2 usuarios en la data que me tira gkrellm?
<jrib> l33: take a quick look at 'man patch'.  It's very readable.  poke me if you're stuck
<jrib> !es | aLaN
<ubottu> aLaN: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<balle_> my totem movie player is running in slow motion playing .avi files, does anybody know how to fix this?
<l33> I am no
<narcoclepsy> l33: jsyk i think i got it, I had to remove /var/lib/apt/lists/* && apt-get -f install && apt-get update
<soneca> helo folks, i am working on Pidgin. There is an issue on Blocked users. Even when the contact is blocked, he also can send messages to user, and vice-versa. So, i want to help the team, making a patch to this issue, in libpurple and pidgin. Anyone else is working with this?
<l33> okay., I'll give that a try
<balle_> fixed itself..
<l33> thanks jrib
<balle_> thx anyway
<narcoclepsy> thx for taking a look :-)
<l33> narcolepsy....no sleeping on the job again.
<dot> ok I can write japanese now very easily on my computer
<simoo> Hi, is there a reason Ubuntu does not come installed with the liberation font set
<dot> and I saw my japanese friends old e-mails
<christian__> alguien habla español
<erUSUL> dtcrshr: genisoimage -J -joliet-long -input-charset UTF-8  ?? just reading through the genisoimage man page can give a few clues
<jrib> !es | christian__
<ubottu> christian__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> !es | christian__
<dot> but I cant see my friends newest mail
<narcoclepsy> l33: ;-) with my daily coffee intake thats impossible. I don't know HOW it happened... but moving along!
<dtcrshr> iv tryed that erUSUL
<ActionParsnip> soneca: write the devs an email with as much info as possible, really go overboard and be polite, they may be able to advise
<dtcrshr> my command line was just equal as this, with a few more triggers
<dtcrshr> like -V"$current date" and stuff
<oyvind_> hello! does anyone know how to get skype on the 64bit version?
<JonathanD> my bud is booting off the livecd, and being prompted (graphical prompt) for a user+pass
<dot> be right back
<JonathanD> I don't recall this being the case...
<ActionParsnip> !skype | oyvind_
<ubottu> oyvind_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<alif> hi
<oyvind_> thanks!
<erUSUL> dtcrshr: then dunno.... you can burn a disk with some gui app and see what command line they are using to generate the image on the process list (i know Places>cd burner uses genisoimage)
<zoed> !hi | alif
<ubottu> alif: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<imnoguest> hi
<zoed> yeah, hi imnoguest
<dtcrshr> hm
<dtcrshr> i got only gnomebaker on the gui
<imnoguest> hi zoed
<JonathanD> did something change to require a pass on teh livecd?
<ktwo> is it possible to remove the bootup logo and instead showing up what the PC is loading?
<l33> jrib: the package already has a diff? can I just diff the source and do apt-get -b ? or do I have to do other things
<jrib> l33: what do you mean by "the package already has a diff"?
<zoed> ktwo: yes: remove the kernel parameter "quiet"
<l33>  xserver-xorg-input-mutouch_1.1.0-3.diff.gz
<erUSUL> ktwo: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet and splash kernel parameters on all the kernel lines
<jrib> l33: no, that's something different
<l33> ok no problem,
<ktwo> ok thx, got it
<zoed> ktwo: If you want it to be easy, install startup manager
<jrib> l33: you need to go inside the directory you got and apply patch
<l33> just doing that now.
<l33> I presume I can use the diff from xorg?
<l33> or do I need a patch?
<murlidhar> jrib: /usr/bin/fakeroot: 166: debian/rules: not found
<jrib> l33: they're the same
<jrib> murlidhar: paste the output of 'ls -d debian'
<murlidhar> jrib: here also i get the same error
<murlidhar> jrib: ls: cannot access debian: No such file or directory
<crushy> MURLIDHAR: i want to install a webserver as guest os in ubuntu, which virtual machine i should use?
<jrib> murlidhar: you are in the wrong directory
<ikonia> crushy a webserver is not an OS
<murlidhar> crushy:  sorry i can't help u
<jrib> murlidhar: did you extract the tarball you downloaded?
<ikonia> crushy: a webserver is an application, you neeD an OS already running to get an web server installed
<l33> I don't think I can use the patches http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-input-mutouch.git;a=summary as the driver has moved on somewhat !!!
<murlidhar> jrib: yes
<jrib> l33: you need to diff the right versions
<Maimster> How's everyone doing today?
<l33> right.
<crushy> what i mean is i will install ubuntuserver and make it webserver, then which one i must use to make guest
<jrib> murlidhar: did you cd into the directory you extracted?
<samsss> hello all, i have a question, what desktop could i use to use awn as default panel without having any other panel?
<ikonia> crushy you don't make an application the guest
<murlidhar> jrib: /home/murlidhar/gtk-gnutella-0.96.5
<l33> I presume I need to get a source deb for 1.2.0?
<ikonia> crushy: you need a OS running as a host, then a virtual machine, then install an OS on the virtual machine(that is a guest) then install the application on that virtual machine
<crushy> i dont want to trouble my main pc as i use it for personal use , iw ill install ubuntu server in guest os to make it webserver
<Vladimir[LV]> What port uses BIND9? Thanks!
<Whitor> Hi. Whenever I uncheck an adapter box in -Network- settings, The box does this little uncheck then recheck itself dance ... its annoying. If I uncheck it again, it sticks. any ideas ?
<murlidhar> jrib: it shows a dir called debian
<crushy> thats why i want to know which virtual application to use :-s
<ikonia> crushy if windows is your host, use vmware
<deltaray> Is there a list of md5sums for the install discs somewhere?
<ikonia> crushy: or microsoft virtual PC
<ikonia> crushy: or seem more advice in ##windows
<jrib> murlidhar: where did you get that file from?
<deltaray> Wait, nevermind
<Vladimir[LV]> !bind9
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind9
<Vladimir[LV]> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<crushy> ikonia i know all that , but thanks for the concern :(, i want the opinion about best virtualization software to install server
<zoed> !info bind
<ubottu> Package bind does not exist in hardy
<zoed> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.4.2-10 (hardy), package size 261 kB, installed size 744 kB
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ikonia> crushy: I've just given you the two options for a windows host - vmware or microsoft vitual pc
<erUSUL> !best | crushy
<ubottu> crushy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> crushy: ##windows will help you more with Virtualisation on windows
<murlidhar> jrib: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gtk-gnutella/gtk-gnutella-0.96.5.tar.bz2
<jkyle> morning
<crushy> what about linux host ikonia?
<murlidhar> !moring | jkyle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moring
<murlidhar> !morning | jkyle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morning
<izike> hi, i removed my nvidia card from my desktop and now it work with the ati onboard card, the only problem is that when using fglrx it work soooooooo slow, i mean really really slow for 2D and when i try to enable compiz it say it cant, what could it be??
<ikonia> crushy: you just siad you didn't want to use linux to trouble your windows OS
<murlidhar> err
<crushy> no no
<ikonia> !ati | izike
<ubottu> izike: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<murlidhar> !hi | jkyle
<ubottu> jkyle: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> murlidhar: it works fine for me here.  Pastebin your terminal session
<crushy> what am saying i have linux host
<crushy> and i want to know which virtualization sofware will work best for a ubuntu server host so to make it as webserver
<murlidhar> jrib: u mean when i ./Configure -d  ?
<crushy> i hope it will be easy to get me now? is it
<jkyle> just installed ubuntu and xfce on my ibook hoping for a bit better performance. the video seems a bit "laggy" though, do I need to install 3rd party drivers or some such?
<jkyle> glxgears displays, so it does have 3d support
<jrib> murlidhar: with everything you ran and the errors
<erUSUL> jrib: which graphic card? and also is the ibook ppc?
<crushy> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<murlidhar> jrib: geeze it's making the make file now :/
<jrib> murlidhar: you don't need to run that command...
<jkyle> erUSUL: ppc: yes, card: mobility radeon 9200
<crushy> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<murlidhar> jrib: eerr now it's asking to which compiler i want to use ?
<deltaray> I'm having problems writing the iso of the alternative for 8.04 amd64.  The md5sum is right, but it has now complained on two discs that it is overburning the disc.
 * jrib watches as murlidhar ignores him
<murlidhar> jrib: then how to i do it
<josephpiche> Does anyone know an open source solution to data recovery for a flash drive?
<crushy> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<crushy> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<erUSUL> jkyle: well then your options are quite limited... not checked but i doubt ati has drivers for ppc
<jrib> murlidhar: pastebin all the commands you have run and their output
<murlidhar> jrib: alright
<erUSUL> jkyle: you will have to use the radeon driver (as you are now if you have 3d)
<irc08> hey
<jkyle> erUSUL: drats. kinda makes *nix seem not so snappy :(
<_2> i took my own advice and switched from #kubuntu to #ubuntu for this Q because it's not kde related in any way.
<jrib> murlidhar: actually just wipe what you have done and just pastebin what happens when you run 'fakeroot debian/rules binary' (including the command you run) on a freshly extracted gtk-gnutella source
<waan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<_2> anyone know why if /sys is not mounted standard networking fails ?
<nowimproved> anyone know how to change the color of my username and host in xterm
<_2> i searched all of /etc  and can't see any reason it should http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/3249
<erUSUL> _2: well current linux is too dependent on the /sys filesystem to run it without it
<jrib> nowimproved: google "bash color prompt"
<oyvind_> i have no idea what I typed, but damn did it work. thank you ubuntu for freeing me from that damned windows tyranny!
<_2> erUSUL then it needs fixed.   but that doesn't answer my question tho
<murlidhar> jrib: http://www.pastie.org/281362
<r00tintheb0x> Good morning all
<_2> erUSUL there is nothing network related that is searching /sys that i can find
<jrib> murlidhar: open README.Debian and install all of the packages it tells you to install there
<zoed> !/sys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys
<murlidhar> jrib: k
<erUSUL> _2: what needs fixing? sys is as necessary as /proc or any other essential kernel system you can not run without it. the question is why are you trying to run without it ??
<_2> erUSUL neither are necessary imo
<josephpiche> Does anyone know any open source data recovery solutions for flash drives?
<_2> erUSUL false statement "you can not run without it."  of course i can.
<erUSUL> _2: well  your opinion does not count as much as the opinion of all the kernel developers i'm afraid
<erUSUL> _2: imho of course
<_2> erUSUL of course.
<nonix4> How do I configure sensorsd.conf so that it won't spam my logs about unconnected sensors?
<koala_man> _2: are you sure you want to use ubuntu as a basis for not using /sys?
<nonix4> well actually sensors3.conf, but whatever :)
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | josephpiche phtorec from this package
<ubottu> josephpiche phtorec from this package: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<_2> koala_man heh. linux is linux is linux
<koala_man> _2: linux is linux and ubuntu is not.
<erUSUL> _2: as you said the kernel will run but essential funcionality breaks
<_2> koala_man non-sense
<koala_man> _2: distribution vs kernel
<_2> erUSUL essential ?    as in "automount" and "dhcp"   that kind of essential ?
<josephpiche> erUSUL: thanks
<dot> how can I change my fonts and color on the text
<dot> in terminal and irssi
<erUSUL> _2: no as, and i quote, "... standard networking fails ?"
<waan> dot, check the terminal profile
<ikonia> dot: normally done in preferences in the terminal profile
<waan> dot, you can make a custom color theme if you like
<erUSUL> _2: anyway maybe there is a way to do what you want. ask in linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org or linux-netdev@vger.kernel.org ) or both send to the first and cc the second)
<koala_man> _2: when it fails, what do you have to do to get it working?
<_2> erUSUL {<erUSUL> _2: no as, and i quote, "... standard networking fails ?"} that's not because /sys is essential but because, and i quote (ubuntu)" is too dependent on the /sys filesystem"  i.e. someone saw a simple way to look for a card rather than using "what was" normal methoods.    all that is actually failing is "automatic" module selection/inserting at boot time;  i can modprobe the driver and ifup the card    < koala_man also
<aLaN> español
<koala_man> _2: so it works if you add the module to be autoloaded?
<_2> !es > aLaN
<ubottu> aLaN, please see my private message
<erUSUL> _2: then if you know the workaround (just put the module name in /etc/modules ) what's the problem ??
<ikonia> !es | aLaN
<ubottu> aLaN: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> ugh lag
<mkdigital> hi guys can someone help me? ubuntu crashes everytime i try to access my webcam on my acer aspire one
<_2> koala_man doesn't autoload. but i can manually load it  or script it to load at boot time.
<ikonia> mkdigital: defien crash please
<ikonia> define crash sorry
<mkdigital> system freezes and does not respond to anything
<samsss> The following Python modules could not be found: Xlib.  There are a few possible explanations for this... what library do i have to install?
<koala_man> _2: as in loaded on boot, not as in being found necessary by the autodetection
<mkdigital> i can only move the mouse
<ikonia> mkdigital: does the caps lock light come on / off when you press caps
<mkdigital> hm
<mkdigital> when i try it now i have to reboot
<mkdigital> but i cant for example go to a terminal via ctr alt 1
<_2> erUSUL my question was "does anyone know why...  i searched all of /etc and cant see any reason"
<mkdigital> the wiki says the webcam works
<roukoun> hi all
<mkdigital> i installed the driver, and it is loaded properly
<zimbres> Where do i find the version of my g++?
<koala_man> mkdigital: is it gspca? what do you use to view it?
<koala_man> zimbres: g++ --version
<_2> erUSUL you answer was accurate "too dependant on /sys"
<roukoun> i want to configure fluxbox in my pc and i have a few questions to do.. so can i post here or there is a fluxbox irc?
<erUSUL> _2: udev and modprobe scan the sys filesytem looking for devices attached to the system to create the device nodes /dev/ etc
<mkdigital> luvcview -f yuv
<mkdigital> and with skype
<mkdigital> both crashes
<_2> erUSUL ok it's probably udev,  that makes sense.
<mkdigital> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<erUSUL> _2: i really think that running a linux system (no matter how smaall even a soho router) without /sys/ is a bad idea
<mkdigital> i did exactely that
<roukoun> i want to configure fluxbox in my pc and i have a few questions to do.. so can i post here or there is a fluxbox irc?
<milostrife> can anyone tell me how to add/change themes on ubuntu and where to get them please?
<doumo> what's a bash file?
<_2> erUSUL ok.  you probably think not using any partitions is too.
<Kl4m> roukoun: well, #fluxbox
<ikonia> milostrife gnome-lookg.org
<kingmilo> hey guys, does ubuntu have dynamic backgrounds?
<_2> erUSUL so i do a lot of things that are in your openion "bad ideas"  i can live with that :)
<roukoun> kl4m: thanks
<erUSUL> _2: running entairly in ram is not as bad an idea... there a few livecd that can do exactly that
<ikonia> milostrife just drag them into theme manager
<murlidhar> jrib: how long does it take to run . it is still making
<doumo> milostrife: right click on desktop and change desktop background
<_2> erUSUL i didn't say ram i said no partition
<milostrife> ikonia, is there any other sites as i can find any that work
<murlidhar> jrib: k it's over now
<ikonia> milostrife they all work on gnome-look.org
<doumo> what's a bash file?  can I make one?  what can they do for me?
<Kl4m> doumo: a "bash" file would be any script that begins with #! /bin/bash , that the shell would execute
<bofh80> kingmilo, good question, it's so dumb that this has not been implemented. apparently there is a program that hooks up and downloads backgrounds from flickr and changes them too. but i can't remember what it's called :(
<_2> erUSUL as in i'm installed on /dev/hda
<kingmilo> thanks bofh80, i dont know either, needs to happen : )
<Kl4m> doumo: so a bash file is a script read by Bash
<milostrife> okies ty
<doumo> Kl4m: does it have to go into the /bin/bash?
<dot> now I edited the default profiles "colors"
<murlidhar> jrib: it's working thank you very much
<dot> text color is black and background is white
<dot> still not working
<murlidhar> jrib: :)
<doumo> Kl4m: is there a website or something to explain how to make one and what they can do for me?  i want to learn them
<dot> its stil grey and white
<jrib> murlidhar: no problem, you need to install the .deb now (or run it from there if you want  too)
<Vladimir[LV]> How i can view used ports? In command line?
<bofh80> kingmilo, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-set-flickr-images-as-ubuntu-desktop-wallpaper.html
<murlidhar> jrib: yeah i just ran from src/gtk-gnutella now i am installing it :)
<_2> doumo a bash file is a shell script that uses the BASH inturpretor    same as a perl script uses the perl inturpretor
<schmidtm> Vladimir[LV]: netstat
<kingmilo> bofh80: thanks. i also heard that there is a program that allows 3d backgrounds, a bit resource intensive i would imagine, but it would be nice to have say a fish tank effect as ur background, almost like a screensaver u know what i mean?
<Kl4m> doumo: Bash a.k.a. the Bourne Again Shell. Just Google it
<Vladimir[LV]> I need to write rule in my firewall (iptables) for BIND9 DNS server?
<_2> Vladimir[LV] netstat <plus switches>    man netstat for details
<Vladimir[LV]> or it works fine without it?
<bofh80> kingmilo, ah so you would like an 'animated' background. they tried this in windows98 it doesn't work very well lol. However there are simply applets / desklets that should do this job . . .
<Vladimir[LV]> _2 i know x)
<dot> now its good
<dot> thank you
<dot> good bye
<nishant> #freenode
<kingmilo> bofh80: no, your first assumption was correct, just thought id throw that out there ;)
<doumo> Kl4m: i have it doesn't give me anything then garbage.  a lot of searches about a application in linux or how do change bash for this program.  it just confuses me
<bofh80> anyone on turning on an  aquarium for your background ?  nice idea! :)
<ikonia> bofh80: it's terrible
<Vladimir[LV]> I need to write rule in my firewall (iptables) for BIND9 DNS server? or it works fine without it?
<ikonia> Vladimir[LV]: depends what your current rules are
<bofh80> ikonia, lol. how bad? tell me how lol . :D gotta be better than staring at the same wallpaper on two different monitors running two seperate X servers off the same box :)
<erUSUL> Vladimir[LV]: you need to allow udp connection on the dns port; don't you?
<ikonia> bofh80: waste of resources, quite destracting and can be awkward to kill
<ikonia> erUSUL: needs tcp too
<_2> Vladimir[LV] as ikonia said + you probably want to block outside access to dns for security reasons
<bofh80> ikonia, i c. that is it bad lol
<ikonia> erUSUL: udp is for rndc
<erUSUL> ikonia: ok, thanks for the info
<bofh80> ikonia, anything cool desktop wise we might like? sounds like you've tried qutie a bit :D
<Vladimir[LV]> erUSUL, _2, ikonia: bind9 uses 53 port.. its udp or tcp?
<ikonia> Vladimir[LV]: both
<Kl4m> doumo: seriously. It's easy to find a million tutorials for bash. http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html . The problem of course is that for bash to be useful, you need to know the unix commands
<ikonia> bofh80 depends what you define as cool, maybe read up on comiz
<_2> and/or
<Vladimir[LV]> ikonia thanks champ x)
<doumo> Kl4m: hahhah, i think know some.  thank you sir for the reading
<kingmilo> ikonia: your right, however progression says that it will be the norm one day
<ikonia> kingmilo:  ?
<bofh80> ikonia, the fish
<kingmilo> ikonia: regarding 3d wallpaper
<bofh80> ikonia, comiz = compiz? i use that :)
<ikonia> bofh80: look at project looking glass if you want to really think ourside the box
<PPKuma> hi, im following a tutorial for setting a wireless network https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Router%20Hardware, but im getting this error when trying to set the device on master mode http://www.pastie.org/281383
<ikonia> but we are dipping a bit offtopic there
<_2> kingmilo heh i have always wondered how many people were like me and always disable all wall paper from their desktop
<bofh80> i don't understand. sun make all these cools things, and then make the gui side look like something from 1983
<bofh80> :)
<ikonia> bofh80: how is sun anything to do with it ?
<kingmilo> hah _2
<ikonia> bofh80: what cool things are you talking about ?
<bofh80> ikonia, not suns project lookin glass?
<nibsa1242> can someone point me towards a good guide for network printer setup in Ubuntu (my printer is directly wired to the network, I know its IP address, but I don't know how to add it as a printer)
<ikonia> bofh80: yes, but the gui is looking glass, so I don't know how it can look like it's from 1983
<bofh80> ikonia, the 3d effects look cool. but the programs they have up in java (the 2d window of the application) lol.
<jim_p> nibsa1242: are there other pcs on the network with windows?
<bofh80> ikonia, wow, they've been working on this for some time now.
<nibsa1242> jim_p: yes, there are, however, they are not sharing the printer. Its a large office type machine (copies/ faxes/ scans/ etc).
<|neon|> i did a command    export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.2   and now some apps are giving errors about path not found any ideas how can i rever this thx
<doumo> Kl4m: hahah,  i did hello world bash file.  i made my first bash.  thank you sir.  i think i am on the right path now
<frith> is it me or has domainmonster.com vanished?
<_2> |neon|  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc   maybe
<jim_p> nibsa1242: give me one moment to "revolve" the gears in my head
<mez_> how do i mount a .iso file in ubuntu (like in windows with daemon tools)
 * jim_p opens google
<Pici> !iso | mez_
<ubottu> mez_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<|neon|> mez_: use acetoneiso
<mez_> thx pici
<tarelerulz> All the media players I have mplayer , vlc and totem all seem to have the same problem.  The brightness , grama etc all seem to be off .  Have any of you had that happen to you
<nibsa1242> jim_p: ok, thats fine. Basically, I work in a small office. There are a bunch of windows pc. I've got my laptop here with Ubuntu on it. I want to print to the office printer. Other people with windows can print to the office printer just fine.
<_2> tarelerulz yeah full screen they are all dark
<MaxJays> anyone know any software like Studio64, but less memoryrequiring and funktional in ubuntu?
<jim_p> nibsa1242: then you do need samba
<greedo_> h
<greedo_> i
<jim_p> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<greedo> should i rather use freenx or nomachine nx ?
<greedo> which works best ?
<ljsoftnet> i already have installed lm-sensors and get it to work, is it ok if i type in "sudo sensors-detect"?
<_2> ljsoftnet why not
<srdgame> hi everyone
<srdgame> who has used the sbox2?
<nibsa1242> jim_p: I don't see why I would need samba, as even with all of the windows machines turned off the printer (which is directly wired into the network) still prints. I thought Samba is only if one of the windows machines is sharing the printer and acting as a print server.
<tarelerulz> _2 full screen and any size they all seem to do the samething.  The movies I watch all seem to look like triped on acid  and every time I start one of them again after configure them right .  As soon as open a movie in any of them they look bad again
<kingmilo> greedo, are u trying to establish a remote connection from outside of ur network or on ur lan?
<greedo> kingmilo: both, but mainly through DSL
<_2> tarelerulz you using 3d effects ?
<jim_p> nibsa1242: because you want to use the printer that is shared on a windows network. Plus the networks name
<scampbell> talerulz: what video card are you using?
<tarelerulz> _2 nope . I don't use any effects
<_2> tarelerulz hmmm i don't know then.
<_2> tarelerulz vidio driver ?     colour depth ?
<Blinny> What is the difference between a 'pref(' line and a 'user_pref' line in FireFox 3's prefs.js files?
<_2> both of which are /etc/xorg.conf thangs
<nibsa1242> jim_p: if all of the office computers were off, it wouldn't be on a windows network anymore... it would be on a linux network... but anyhow if Samba will work, then I'll set it up that way
<tarelerulz> 1280x800 refresh rate 60 hz
<beilabs> Hey guys
<scampbell> tarelerulz: I had trouble with color/gamma on ATI cards, not horrid but they were off.    For VLC, Mplayer I had to change the defaults for the video and audio.  Video was defaulting to x11 or xv when gl worked bested for me, audio was going through pulseaudio which tended to chop things up.
<adante> hi
<beilabs> Can anyone here tell me what disadvantage there is to using swap space?
<_2b_or_not_2b> hi
<beilabs> or too much of it?
<Blinny> beilabs: It's slower than RAM.
<jim_p> nibsa1242: i think samba is the safest choice
<adante> i've plugged in a usb device. It shows up as /dev/sde with no sde1 or sde2. When I fdisk /dev/sde and 'p', it shows sde1 and sde2 - how do i make them show in the /dev so i can mount them?
<scampbell> tarelerulz: Also, if you are playing high def then go with with either 1280x720 or 1920x1080 resolution so you don't have to work hard at scaling.
<tarelerulz> How would I see what the video card is ?
<beilabs> Blinny, any other ones?
<_2> kehan  hehhe.  ok i'm leaving now.
<scampbell> tarelerulz: from the command line use 'lspci' to list the cards on your pci bus, you should find it in that list
<IntuitiveNipple> beilabs: The more swap is used, the more disk contention occurs, and therefore the system can get into swap loops where multiple applications are trying to do work and keep causing each other to swap out
<scampbell> tarelerulz: lspci | grep -i vga  we'll probably find only the video card
<beilabs> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks for that....
<HardyHeron> I want to type Japanese in ubuntu, how do I do it?
<Vladimir[LV]> HardyHeron: you are from japan? :)
<HardyHeron> no
<scampbell> tarelerulz: did you find the video card?
<jim_p> nibsa1242: have a look here http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2005/01/13/lnxckbk_samba.html
<tarelerulz> my video card intel corporation mobile gm965/gl960 integrated graphics controller (rev 0c)
<scampbell> tarelerulz: I have a coworker with one of those on a laptop, it doesn't seem well supported.  Let me ask him if he got anywhere with it.
<scawt> i've seen trouble with the latest intel gfx chipsets
<martijn81> how do enable raid1 on my ubuntu system? i already had i configured once, but i do not have any read access on it currently, what todo?
<scawt> the latest intel drivers had bug
<scawt> s
<scampbell> tarelerulz: he hasn't worked on his at all.  I'm afraid I don't have an answer other than I suspect it's the video card.  Is that a laptop you're working with (old dell perhaps?)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, I have  a friend with ubuntu and a brand new ipod (video).  I know ubuntu very well but never had an ipod - he doesn't know ubuntu that much and has an ipod
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the idea is that he should be able to connect the ipod and use it trough rhythmbox
<jrib> !ipod | Le-Chuck_ITA
<ubottu> Le-Chuck_ITA: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "liberating your ipod" - that's what I wanted to hear :)
<nibsa1242> jim_p: ok... I'll install samba; I was trying to follow the directions here https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/printing/C/printing.html but that wasn't working... I had to install a package and it seems promising.
<nibsa1242> jim_p: thanks for that link
<ikonia> nibsa1242 try the 8.04 docs
<Le-Chuck_ITA> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks all and ubottu too :)
<CartoonCat> Hello all
<funkja> hi
<CartoonCat> I need some help performng some Evil
<_LiNuX_>  /server chat.mad.gr 6667
<bofh80> tarelerulz, can you double check compiz has not magically enabled itself? it does appear to affect video play back under ubuntu with this card. can you check System > Preferences > Appearence, then the Visual Effects tab, and make sure it is on NONE ?
<CartoonCat> Ive got a box with both a ATi and nVidia card in it
<CartoonCat> I want 3 display devices but so far, can not get the ati drivers to paly nice with the nvidias
<ikonia> CartoonCat mixing like that can be quite problematic
<funkja> I wrote a simple program that pops up a wxWidgets window. It works fine when I run it directly from command line but it does not work when I run it from cron. Any idea why?
<_LiNuX_>  /server chat.mad.gr 6667
<ikonia> funkja check the cron log
<bofh80> CartoonCat, no kidding. there have been reports of this working under windows. i've not heard of anyone attemping it on linux :) what is the first wall you are running into then?
<funkja> ikonia: all it says is that it runs
<ikonia> bofh80: it is possible, I've done it, it can be quite troublesome
<jim_p> funkja: execution rights?
<ikonia> funkja: are you sure your don't mean the job run and completed, but the command didn't
<ikonia> funkja: what line is cron using to launch it
<tarelerulz> nothing turned on compiz . I thought maybe there was not much I could do
<bofh80> tarelerulz, is it only when  you hit full screen that the movie goes mad?
<thenullman1> I'm having a problem with grub I believe.  Dual booting w2k and xub. installed w2k 1st and no problem there, once grub installed, can't shutdown and power back up - restarts work, suspend/sleep in w2k works, not in xub - but that could be b/c of system resources - it doesn't break grub to sleep in xub, but when coming out I get background and no icons for like 5-10 min and then I gave up.  So if anyone can help I'd appreciate it
<thenullman1> (9:40:49 AM) thenullman1: I reinstalled xub last night - same problem
<thenullman1> (9:41:29 AM) thenullman1: reinstalling grub on sda5 fixes problem until next shutdown and when I do that it gives me options to reinstall grub on sda1, 2, 5,6, but 2 and 6 are read-only
<thenullman1> (9:41:39 AM) thenullman1: I partitioned right on reinstall of OS
<FloodBot1> thenullman1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<funkja> ikonia: I have this in root's crontab "* * * * * /home/funkja/bin/gospel"
<ikonia> funkja: thats going to run it ever minute ?
<thenullman1> no flood
<funkja> ikonia: until I get it to work it will
<ikonia> thenullman1: that was a glood
<CartoonCat> ikonia, I am seeing that. But, unless I can get 3d rendering working on the ATi, I need the nvidia cause it works
<ikonia> flood
<thenullman1> that's my post from #xubuntu
<thenullman1> that noone answered
<ikonia> thenullman1: so, ? thats still flooding the chhannel
<ikonia> channel
<thenullman1> how many lines is flooding
<ikonia> CartoonCat what method are you using for the X servers, 3 seperate ones ?
<ikonia> thenullman1: normally 3 is the everage
<bofh80> tarelerulz, i spose we could check what driver X is uusing. in a terminal type     cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<ikonia> average
<thenullman1> ok, now I know
<thenullman1> thx
<bofh80> tarelerulz, hopefully that says Intel on at least 1 line ?
<thenullman1> but can anyone help
<Terminator> hello
<Terminator> my audio is all gone on my laptop..
<Terminator> any ideas?
<Nixot> I would like help in themes
<Nixot> I install GTK 2 themes onto Ubuntu
<ikonia> Nixot what's the problem
<jim_p> Terminator: have you muted anything accidentaly?
<Nixot> Can I install GTK 1 themes too?
<funkja> Terminator: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ikonia> Nixot sure
<Nixot> Wicked
<tarelerulz> I just checked my video players and they don't seem to do that weird color problem
<jim_p> Nixot: yes you can, but gtk1 themes will be used only in gtk1 apps like gmplayer
<jim_p> Nixot: ot gxine
<jim_p> *or
<CartoonCat> ikonia, no, will i need to? I started with trying to get the ATi to work (its onboard 9100 with compisite out) using XRander
<tyberion_> ne1 who knows mutt can tell me whether its worth it?
<the_darkside_986> I'm having trouble reinstalling GRUB via Ubuntu live cd after running a Windows install CD. When I try "root (hd0,5)" and "setup (hd0)" I get the error "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition" even though I am sure that is the correct partition. It is /dev/sda6. I can even mount and umount it, read files, etc.
<ikonia> CartoonCat one of the big limitations I had was loading multiple drivers into xorg, the way I got around with was to launch 2 xservers, one with ati, one with nvidia, then link them all with xinerama
<nowimproved> are there any other emulator to run windows besides qemu and vmware
<funkja> Do cron jobs run in an enviornment where they have access to my display?
<zhu_> 你好
<Terminator> jim_p, I think not..
<ikonia> funkja no
<ikonia> funkja: you need to setup an environment first
<kurumin> LHHHHHHHHHHH
<Terminator> I checked all audio devices
<ikonia> kurumin what ?
<Terminator> for muting..
<bfl> hey, i've got a dell latitude e6500 and my sound is doing strange. It works, but i can't use it with the volume applet. Any ideas?
<funkja> ikonia: okay thanks.
<CartoonCat> ikonia, ah crapolies, that will make my wine get very upset i think, plus the overhead of 2x X servers,
<kurumin> DO U WANT SEX?
<jim_p> nowimproved: virtualbox
<kurumin> IKONIA?
<ikonia> CartoonCat I don't think it will cause wine issues, but there may be issues dragging it from the nvidia-> ati screen, I don't know to be honest
<CartoonCat> mmmms, wells, lets first see if we can get the ati 3d working
<Nixot> I would like help in...
<Nixot> ...applications: Is there a linux port for winamp?
<philippe_> Hello. I want to add an icon to a program I run without installation (no icon). When I click the icon button when I create a link in the menu, I can't select any image filetype. How to select one?
<vxworks> hi all, I got nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio sound card. How do I install it on mey ubuntu 7.10 system ?
<ikonia> Nixot: no, but there are alternatives, like armok
<jidm> hi. whats the correct way to create a .deb from source? checkinstall should work good?
 * Nixot shudders
<bfl> nixot: audacity
<Nixot> Ugh, amarok.
<vxworks> *my
<the_darkside_986> Why do I keep getting this error trying to restore Grub: "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"
<ikonia> Nixot I said such as, there are others, look in the repo
<Nixot> Audacity is an editor... sowwy.
<Demian> hello, if I start up the computer my screen goes black after the boot screen. I can't go to the 'terminal' with ctrl-alt-F*. If I boot in recovery mode, do a hardware detection for x and then resume boot it boots normally. The pc is a fuji siemens, I found more problems regarding this system but no solution that works for me. Plz help anyone
<the_darkside_986> It is a perfectly valid partition, and I can read/write files on it to prove it.
<Nixot> Is there any better repos?
<Nixot> Like for other software?
<bfl> nixot: audacious i mean :)
<Nixot> Oh.
<ikonia> Nixot: the ubuntu repos' have 1000+ software packages in, have you tried the audio software in there yet ?
<SlimeyPete> Nixot: google for marillat/nerim.net
<MrPeepers310> hey has anyone been able to get java applets to work in firefox
<nowimproved> that is what i was looking for jim_p does it have a gui?
<Nixot> I was wondering.
<SlimeyPete> Nixot: the marillat/nerim repo has some extra stuff in it, but not a huge amount
<Nixot> It's ok everyone, it's just Winamp has great visualizations :)
<CartoonCat> ikonia, could you look at the ubuntu binary ati driver page and help me parse this, It says is a radeon (yup) is a 9xxx above 9500 (no) OR is X300 series (nope, R200) OR has TV out (Yup) . To me, that reads it will work.
<bofh80> bfl, yes i do that all the time :) audacious is great, should be default
<Nixot> SlimeyPete: Will do that now.
<MrPeepers310> hey has anyone been able to get java applets to work in firefox
<ikonia> CartoonCat sorry, not sure I follow your question
<tarelerulz> I spoke too soon  I ran totem ,vlc and xbmc and once I restarted them  . I color messed up again
<IdleOne> !java MrPeepers310
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrPeepers310> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<IdleOne> !java | MrPeepers310
<ubottu> MrPeepers310: please see above
<Nixot> ﻿SlimeyPete: Two results.
<CartoonCat> ikonia, the binary ati driver requirements here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Nixot> ubottu: Can you help me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SlimeyPete> Nixot: I think it's called debian-multimedia now. the packages *used* to tend to work okay in ubuntu... but I haven't used it for a while so your mileage may vary
<jim_p> nowimproved: to set the gtk1 theme?
<ikonia> CartoonCat yes, I got that, whats the issue ?
<CartoonCat> ok, the 2nd line, the OR conditions for support
<Agent_bob>    howto make an .ogg of the sound contained in a mpeg2 ?
<Nixot> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> CartoonCat ati or radoen driver ?
<Nixot> ubottu: My sound is crappy!
<CartoonCat> They need to be rewrote, they say 9xxx (9500 or higher) and then say OR X300, OR tv out
<gouki> Did anyone had the error 'the protocol doesn't match' under TMSNC?
<Nixot> ubottu: Ubottu?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu?
<CartoonCat> ATi driver
<Nixot> ubottu: I have sound problems.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> CartoonCat log in and edit it
<jim_p> nowimproved: install and use gtk-theme-switch
<CartoonCat> ikonia, i woudl but first I want ot be <sure> that its 9500 AND X300 or tv-out
<nowimproved> nevermind It looks like it has a gui jim_p but it does not look like i can install it because of the kernel issue
<greedo> kingmilo: so? any suggestion for freenx vs nomachine ?
<vxworks> hi all, I got nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio sound card. How do I install it on my ubuntu 7.10 system ?
<ikonia> CartoonCat I'm terrible with ati
<ikonia> greedo what ?
<jim_p> nowimproved: can you repeat your problem? i got confused?
<CartoonCat> ikonia, i seam to be also lol
<tarelerulz> Angent_bob, I would love to hear the answer you get too.  I try to do a lot of trancoding and don't get much of any where
<CartoonCat> Is there a ati/nvidia driver support channel? seams needed lol
<ikonia> CartoonCat: #ati and #nvidia
<Agent_bob> tarelerulz i'll give it a few minutes and repost incase someone might have dias
 * CartoonCat slaps forhead
<nowimproved> jim_p, http://pastebin.ca/1213665
<CartoonCat> TY Agent_bob
<kingmilo> greedo: sorry, yes install freenx server and use the nomachine client to connect.. .
<Agent_bob> ikonia i think that was for you "<CartoonCat> TY Agent_bob"
<CartoonCat> doh doh doh
<panerai_go> #join adhearsion
<CartoonCat> i shoudl sleeps
<greedo> does it work with compiz enabled ?
<greedo> does nx work with compiz enabled ?
<CartoonCat> Yes Yes it was for ikonia
<scampbell> tarelerulz: Have you tried forcing different video drivers. Like in mplayer try  -vo x11 -vo xv and -vo gl  options?
<jim_p> nowimproved: this > virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic obviously needs the 2.6.24-20-generic kernel. do you have it installed (the kernel)?
<scampbell> tarelerulz: one at a time of cours.e
<pistore> www.firmiamo.it/finepenamai           grazie
<Agent_bob> scampbell     howto make an .ogg of the sound contained in a mpeg2 ?
<tarelerulz> scampbell I have not try that .   Mplayer just clash any more plus I don't know if vlc or totem have options like that
<nowimproved> no i have 2.6.24-19 ubuntu does not seem to have that kernel available
<nowimproved> unless I install it manually
<scampbell> tarelerulz: vlc has those options.  settings -> preferences then click on advanced options, then select video -> output modules  and there is a drop down to force the various drivers.
<scampbell> Agent_bob: haven't really done much with creating oggs.  I'm a rabid audiophile and despise compressed sound so it's not of much interest to me.
<tarelerulz> scampbell: I would like to say you have been one of the more helpful people I have met on here in longtime and thank to other that have helped me too
<scampbell> tarelerulz: it just happens that I built an HDTV box for myself so I've stepped in a lot of this already :)
<kingmilo> greedo: should
<netboat> hi all
<aar> Hi, I'm sure this is a silly question, but I really can't figure it out. How do you identify a process blocked by iptables (and logged as a syslog entry) on the netstat output?
<htang> do anyone know how to install eclipse/qt on ubuntu?
<usamahashimi> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<ikonia> htang: open the package manager, mark the package click install
<tarelerulz> Well, codecs , are a big interest of mine.  Plus it all ways seem like Linux use all all ways on the out side looking in .  Like the ipod don't use a format that 99% of the world use for video files. the xbox 360 use .wmv .  Plus there are so many good codecs out there that no one seems to use.
<Agent_bob> sorry i was cut off.
<Agent_bob>    howto make an .ogg of the sound contained in a mpeg2 ?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<usamahashimi> How can I enable DMA?
<aar> !netstat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netstat
<htang> which packages should I choose? It's too much.
<ikonia> htang eclipse, thats it,
<htang> and what about the Qt and how to integrate both of them with each other?
<RipperJ> does anyone know how you can make a command like ./crx into a regular command like crx without having to cd DIRECTORY then ./crx
<DensuX> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<l33> man netstat
<ikonia> htang get the ecplipse package, it will do ti all for you
<ikonia> htang: eclipse depnds on QT so it will get it all for you
<scampbell> aar: netstat won't tell you, syslog will only show rules that have the -log option.  the answer is, it depends on how you generated your iptables.  iptables -L -v will show you the counters on all the rules, you can watch to see what changes but there may be better ways again, depending on how the rules were made.
<aar> RipperJ, you add it to bash
<DensuX> !artsd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd
<ikonia> RipperJ: set it in your $PATH variable
<Agent_bob> !fishing > DensuX
<ubottu> DensuX, please see my private message
<ikonia> aar: bash is a shell, how do you add a command to your shell ??
<htang> yes, I will have a try. thank you.
<Agent_bob> ikonia command_name() { command ; }
<Agent_bob> :)
<aar> ikonia, alias foo="original command"
<RipperJ> i did...what i did was export=$PATH:/usr/local/games/alienareana2008 where crx is and when i type crx nothing
<ikonia> aar ok , so an "aslias"
<htang> ikonia: thanks again.
<ikonia> RipperJ make sure its' executable
<Agent_bob> or function
<ikonia> ls -la /usr/local/games/alienareana2008/crx
<fairyfive> fuck i forgot to do my chem homework
<kingmilo> later guys.
<scampbell> aar: a good approach is to use tcpdump or wireshark to make sure the packets in question actually arrive at the nic and are on the ports you expect.   (tcpdump/wireshark capture -before- iptables drops packets)
<ikonia> fairyfive: that language is not needed or welcome
<fairyfive> sorry
<fairyfive> wrong chan
<RipperJ> i chmod +x crx typed in crx nothing
<ikonia> RipperJ ls -la /usr/local/games/alienareana2008/crx
<evif> i thought i was in a diff channel
<scampbell> RipperJ:  ./crx  assuming crx is in the current directory.
<aar> scampbell, you mean sniff my own packets to identify what is being blocked?
<Agent_bob> RipperJ path
<RipperJ> yes it is
<RipperJ> i did that in its path/directory
<ikonia> RipperJ ls -la /usr/local/games/alienareana2008/crx
<RonzO> hey hey...my laptop has stopped automatically mounting drives, cd's, etc. any idea how to make it mount them again?
<RipperJ> for all 3 its 777
<scampbell> aar: Perhaps it would be better to back up a bit,  what is it that you are trying to get working?
<RonzO> i can mount them manually...but its more of a hassle than anything
<RipperJ> crx is 777
<Agent_bob> RipperJ commands are only searched for in your $PATH
<ikonia> RipperJ: show me the output
<ikonia>  RipperJ ls -la /usr/local/games/alienareana2008/crx
<RipperJ> -rwxrwxrwx 1 fella root 649252 2008-09-28 13:32 /usr/local/games/alienarena2008/crx
<ikonia> RipperJ: paste that exact command
<scampbell> aar: yes, make sure you know what packets you are trying to let through and  that they are actually being sent to the computer and that you have configured your firewall to allow them.
<ikonia> RipperJ: now show me "echo $PATH"
<RipperJ> ok
<aar> scampbell, after setting up a few iptable rules, I am getting logged blocked traffic (as one would expect), but I can't figure out how to identify what processes are generating taht traffic.
<RipperJ> fella@ubuntu:/usr/local/games/alienarena2008$ echo $PATH
<RipperJ> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<crhylove> why does cheese only work half the times I boot up?  The other half it does not find my webam.
<crhylove> I have a TV card and a webcam.
<ikonia> RipperJ you don't have /usr/loca/games in ther
<RipperJ> hey i exported it yesturday
<RipperJ> and i seen it in $path
<RipperJ> strange
<Agent_bob> ikonia it would also need /usr/local/games/alienareana2008
<w_nicram> can anyone tell me how to see/monitor current ssh sessions?
<ikonia> RipperJ $path and $PATH are different things
<ikonia> Agent_bob yes
<scampbell> aar: oh, I see.  I misread.  Yeah,   netstat --inet -n -p  will attempt to tie process id's to tcp conversations.
<RipperJ> i used $PATH
<RonzO> hey hey...my laptop has stopped automatically mounting drives, cd's, etc. any idea how to make it mount them again?
<RonzO> i can mount them manually...but its more of a hassle than anything
<ikonia> Agent_bob I just couldn't be bothered typing out the whole path
<RipperJ> let me see hold on
<RipperJ> maybe its in $path
<ikonia> RipperJ it's not int here now
<aar> scampbell, thanks!
<RipperJ> no its not in echo $path
<ikonia> RipperJ: have you rebooted since you did that
<walkeraj> can anyone tell me where gnome stores the pixmaps for the various default mouse cursors?
<RipperJ> ikonia yeah i rebooted and now i dont see the path /usr/local/games/alienarena2008 the last time and it showed me that path in $PATH
<ikonia> RipperJ if you reboot you lose your path
<RipperJ> ooooh
<ikonia> RipperJ: you have to set it in your bash_profile so that each time it's sourced
<RipperJ> ikonia okay i didnt know that
<RipperJ> oh alright then wheres it located at again ikonia
<RipperJ> ikonia ill figure it out
<ikonia> RipperJ: in your home dir
<ham> which photo viewer software is easy to use ,just like the ACDSee in windows
<RipperJ> ikonia ok thanks
<Agent_bob> RipperJ to make a path sticky add it to your .bash_bashrc or .profile     for system wide path settings  /etc/bash_bashrc and /etc/profile are used
<ham> ubuntu is great
<bofh80> Agent_bob, avidemux   might of use to you? do you need to remove the audio from an audio/video source?
<RipperJ> Agent_bob thank you copy and pastd onto notes
<Agent_bob> bofh80 i just want to copy the audio out seperately
<bofh80> Agent_bob, then apt-get or synaptic and install avidemux
<Agent_bob> bofh80 k ill give it a lookC
<v4vijayakumar> I don't remember I created a 'root' used in my system, is there any default password for it
<ghindo> Hi, I somehow managed to get my Desktop icons to disappear.  I know there are items on the desktop (or so ls tells me), but I can't *see* them on the desktop.  What should I do?
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar you didn't create a root user, one already exists
<Agent_bob> v4vijayakumar no. it's locked by default
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar: the one that already exists has no password
<v4vijayakumar> how to unlock it?
<Agent_bob> !sudo > v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar, please see my private message
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar you don't
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar: what do you want to do ?
<v4vijayakumar> when I did "apt-get source pidgin", it failed saying "Check if the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed", but when I tried to "apt-get install dpkg-dev", it again failed saying "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<ikonia> v4vijayakumar put sudo infront of the command
<ikonia> sudo apt-get source pidgin
<Agent_bob> !gksudo > v4vijayakumar
<ubottu> v4vijayakumar, please see my private message
<ham> v4vijayakumar, you should be the root user
<v4vijayakumar> ok ikonia
<v4vijayakumar> but, I am the only user :)
<Agent_bob> ham you mean "root jr." don't you
<ham> Agent_bob, yes root user
<ikonia> ham: no
<ikonia> ham: you shouldn't be the root user
<ikonia> ham: ubuntu's security model is designed to not need to be the root user
<Agent_bob> !sudo > ham
<ubottu> ham, please see my private message
<ham> ikonia,why?but i meet the same problem,i swith to the root user, its okay
<formando2> ois malta?
<ikonia> ham: you just need sudo
<walkeraj> can anyone tell me where gnome stores the pixmaps for the various default mouse cursors?
<ham> ikonia, yes , sudo is okay
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿ubottu is awesome :)
<Agent_bob> if you can "sudo *" you are "root jr." aka "little root"    which is the default "ubuntu" way.
<v4vijayakumar> is it like, root is always locked in ubuntu?!
<ham> Agent_bob, what does root jr means?
<Agent_bob> v4vijayakumar yes
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<v4vijayakumar> ham, junior
<julian__> Hey guys so im getting a hp mini note later today and it doesnt have a cd drive. how would i install ubuntu
<ikonia> julian__: you'll struggle, have to do a usb install, or network install
<timruff> f
<julian__> i figured a usb install
<Agent_bob> !install > julian__
<ubottu> julian__, please see my private message
<julian__> the thing is, i have to do it in front of the person im buying it from because he wants to make sure i reformat hard disk
<ham> ubuntu can't log in as root user
<Xcerca> whats to program to put a live iso on a usb stick ?
<ham> just can log in as normal user
<ikonia> ham: no, you shouldn't be using root
<ikonia> ham: as you've been told
<mez_> how do i start the VNC server? synaptic says its already installed (vino) but i cant find it in the menu
<dasginganinja> Hi, can somebody help me  in installing an lga775 stock heat sink fan?  PM me please!
<julian__> thanks for the links ubottu
<dasginganinja> query*
<Agent_bob> !install | Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ham> when  i install the ubuntu, i can only log on ubuntu as root user
<v4vijayakumar> just wondering.. anyone here know zulu..?
<scampbell> v4vijayakumar: you could just use london, it's zulu
<scampbell> assuming you want +0 GMT timezone.
 * Agent_bob thinks ham doesn't understand what "root" means.
<Xcerca> thanks bob
<Gnea> ham: orly?
<ham> scampbell, can you explain what does the root means
<v4vijayakumar> what the word london means in zulu?
<mez_> how do i start the VNC server? synaptic says its already installed (vino) but i cant find it in the menu
<scampbell> ham: in what context?  root user on a unix system?  file system root?  tree root?
<mez_> how do you get that run box anyway? there used to be some shortcut or something. a textbox from which you can run any program?
<Agent_bob> mez_ alt+f2
<ham> ubuntu's root user is different with suse linux
<bofh80> mez_, check System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<ham> scampbell root user on a unix system
<scampbell> ham: ubuntu, by default, puts no usuable password on the 'root' account and forces you to use 'sudo' to gain the root user privileges.
<Agent_bob> ham no.  root on ubuntu is root on suse is root on fedora is root on slackware is root on......
<scampbell> ham: ubuntu and fedora (and all unices really) have a root user, it's just that ubuntu's has no password by default.
<ham> how can log on ubuntu using the root user
<ikonia> ham you don't
<ham> in ubuntu, you must has two users
<ikonia> ham: you use your normal acount
<ham> at least
<ikonia> ham you do have two users
<bofh80> scampbell, it has no password or a random one? . . .
<ikonia> ham: your user and the root one
<ham> one is root
<ikonia> ham: yes, this has been said
<scampbell> It's locked, no entereable password
<Agent_bob> "has no password" is a little confusing to some.   "has no password" is not the correct way to say it, it is "account is locked"   meaning that you can't login into that account.    note that an account can be locked with or without a password.
<evif> does anyone have a bcm4310 wlan?
<ham> other is you define when you install ubuntu system
<scampbell> you can override this easily with 'sudo passwd root' and set one.
<tobi_bO> hey folks, especially the iPod User ;) What tool do u prefer to get your pod filled with data?!
<ham> but in suse linux you can only have one root user.
<ikonia> tobi_bO I tunes
<scampbell> however, that's not ubuntuish and you may have issue later with things you alter as root.
<ikonia> ham your not making any sense
<rebel52> i fucking dropped my cookie on the floor
<bofh80> scampbell, oh i c. thanks. does setting the password manually then enable it? (as i did when i first movied to ubuntu cos of confusion)
<pyrokay> how do you ssh into a server and run a program on the server in one command?
<evif> windows media player
<scampbell> bofh80: yep
<tobi_bO> WMP?!
<bofh80> scampbell, i c. thanks. i'll make sure never to do that again :) . not that i did on this install anyway :)
<tobi_bO> hrhr Ò.ó
<scampbell> pyrokay:   ssh user@server ls   runs ls on server as user.
<ghindo> Hi, I somehow managed to get my Desktop icons to disappear.  I know there are items on the desktop (or so ls tells me), but I can't *see* them on the desktop.  What should I do?
<pyrokay> just the command after the login? cool
<tobi_bO> ikonia / does itunes work on ubuntu?
<ikonia> tobi_bO through wine it can
<ham> i am newer to ubuntu
<ham> but i use suse linux for some time
<Agent_bob> why is copying from dvd so slow ?   1.77 MB/s   dvd to hdd ?
<tobi_bO> ikonia / kay Il try, thx a lot
<Agent_bob> should be like 6X that   no?
<ham> Agent_bob, depend you DVD driver
<ham> may you computer busy with other work
<Agent_bob> may ham not know
<urthmover> pyrokay: you might find this helpful too http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Automate_a_Remote_Login_Using_SSH-Agent
<Agent_bob> does the "medibuntu" stuff come into play when simply copying from dvd too ?
<jesselucas> Is it possible to have multiple groups own the same file or folder? I want to give groupA write access to a folder, but groupB just read.
<Agent_bob> jesselucas in that situation just make groupa own it and  chmod it to 775
<Agent_bob> jesselucas only matters when you have a third requirement to add to that...
<afh> hey have an issue with ATI.. was installing updates then had to reboot... after I rebooted I lost my display.. I can't get it back.. Due to ENVY. I'm on a live CD.. is there a way of getting it back? I have absolutely no display and not tty terminals so everything would have to be done on the CD... any suggestions?
<jesselucas> Agent_bob: Thanks! What would be the solution if I had a third requirement?
<Agent_bob> jesselucas then it gets sticky  ;/
<jesselucas> haha, I'll just stick to chmod then :)
<afh> anyone have a solutions
<afh> -s
<Agent_bob> afh reinstall your vidio driver
<afh> Agent_bob: I can't even get into the desktop or failsafe terminals
<Agent_bob> afh you rebooted because of a kernel upgrade i assume. and thus the driver is not usable with the new kernel, you'll have to upgrade the driver or boot the older kernel.
<jochmen> open the xorg.conf with livecd and set it to vesa or boot ubunutu in rescue mode
<jochmen> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<aurynn> is there code to work with Time Machine backups on Ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> afh "i can't" ?     err you mean you don't know how yet ?   :)     you could chroot into the system from that liveCD for one thing.
<pawan1> hi
<afh> Agent_bob, aurynn: http://pastebin.com/m28b1889a that's my current xorg.conf what am I changing?
<jochmen> ati to vesa i think
<Agent_bob> ati to vesa   yep
<afh> Agent_bob: lol where's that
<afh> Agent_bob: http://pastebin.com/m28b1889a
<jochmen> device
<aurynn> I got fglrx working last night, with the latest drivers
<aurynn> it was a bit of a pain
<afh> well it doesn't work..
<afh> I installed envy.. to update the drivers..
<Agent_bob> afh fglrx to vesa then
<jochmen> in section device
<ikonia> afh: envy can damage your system
<Agent_bob> ikonia hard or soft ?
<aurynn> download fgrlrx from ati; install based on instructions; works
<ikonia> Agent_bob ?
<jochmen> mabey there is the old xorg.conf .bak
<Pici> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Agent_bob> ikonia i've never recommended envy just asking if it "can damage your system" hard or soft    dammage ?
<afh> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<jochmen> take a look in the file list
<ikonia> Agent_bob ioooh, just software bork
<Agent_bob> k
<Agent_bob> ikonia i know that there are things that can hard dammage a system   svgatextmode for example, can fry some monitors if not configured propperly.
<afh> brb just restored a backup let's hope that works
<Agent_bob> most modern monitors are beyond that now tho.
<knoppix> fsfs
<knoppix> is anyone there
<ikonia> knoppix: 1000+ people are
<Agent_bob> ikonia hdparm is another one that can...
<ikonia> Agent_bob: surly
<aurynn> anything on how to read a time machine backup in ubuntu?
<jochmen> whats the file extension of time machine?
<jochmen> ...
<mez_> if you address his name then he will notice it
<aurynn> jochmen: Extension? It's a directory tree with various amounts of hard-linked goodness in it. However, it doesn't have the format I expected
<aurynn> and I figured someone else figured this out already
<Pici> aurynn: Perhaps try asking in ##linux, as its definitely not Ubuntu specific.
<SiDi> Does anyone know what piece of software exactly manages the desktop? Only nautilus, or compiz too? (i mostly mean : draw background and icons on desktop)
<jochmen> x
<aurynn> Pici: thanks, I will
<noodlesgc> SiDi its nautilus
<afh> I restored a backup... is there anyway of getting envy to weork?
<SiDi> ok Thanks noodlesgc
<bbt1> hello, need help to detect USB on kernel 2.2.26
<jochmen> remove with synaptic and reinstall
<SiDi> I'm just thinking of coding some stuff to can manage what files i'd display on each of my 4 desktops... bored of having 4 desktops but them being all the same
<SiDi> And as i didn't manage to find anything seeming to do it for me.. :P
<chubs> SiDi, noodlesgc, No, it is not nautilus. nautilus is a file manager
<afh> anyone?
<Agent_bob> well poo!  i have a vlc running i can't kill ;/
<Pici> chubs: Nautilus also draws the icons on the desktop.
<chubs> Oh, I didn't realize his question was icon specific
<chubs> I thought he was asking for the wm
<Xcerca> whats the command to list the filesystems and see what they are mounted as ?
<Pici> Xcerca: mount
<crushy> or better gui run gparted from administration
<bbt1> hello, need help detecting USB on kernel 2.2.26
<Pici> bbt1: What version of Ubuntu are you running that has that kernel?
<Xcerca> crushy thx
<bbt1> want to install xubuntu but now is redhat 6.2
<crushy> your welcome!
<afh> ikonia: is there any way of getting envy to work on ATI?
<louloute_> coin coin
<crushy> which graphic card ikonia?
<Pici> bbt1: We only support Ubuntu here, please join #rhel or #fedora or ##linux for RedHat support questions.
<afh> crushy:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<bbt1> thanks
<crushy> onboard @ afh?
<afh> crushy: yeah
<afh> crushy: at least I think
<noodlesgc> chubs nautilus manages the desktop icons
<crushy> do you have nvidia-glx-new?
<aurynn> does ubuntu keyrings act as an ssh key agent?
<amaranth> do you use arch?
<afh> crushy: dunno lol.
<amaranth> )))
<Khisanth> hmm
<crushy> ah is it fresh install ?
<afh> crushy: yeah
<Khisanth> my fonts seems to have gone on a diet
<ahmed2255> hi guys, can anyone help me. I am trying to change the icons under the places menu. I couldnt find anything on the net about it.
<SiDi> ahmed2255, those are managed with nautilus
<zewm_> ahmed2255: System > Preferences > Appearance
<crushy> its a laptop right?
<SiDi> It's the shortcuts you have on the left, when you open a nautilus window, ahmed2255
<zewm_> Customize Theme > Choose new icons
<afh> crushy: no it's desktoop
<crushy> alright
<crushy> when u ifinished installation did u see any notification for restricted drivers available?
<Dan`bed> Enter if you dare: Registrations = free hosting for vB/PHPBB and Moderator  www.geotrix.net/forums   the future in forums NOW RECRUITING / SIGNUP REFER PHEN0M  HEAD ADMIN
<Dan`bed> Enter if you dare: Registrations = free hosting for vB/PHPBB and Moderator  www.geotrix.net/forums   the future in forums NOW RECRUITING / SIGNUP REFER PHEN0M  HEAD ADMIN
<Dan`bed> Enter if you dare: Registrations = free hosting for vB/PHPBB and Moderator  www.geotrix.net/forums   the future in forums NOW RECRUITING / SIGNUP REFER PHEN0M  HEAD ADMIN
<FloodBot1> Dan`bed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dan`bed> Enter if you dare: Registrations = free hosting for vB/PHPBB and Moderator  www.geotrix.net/forums   the future in forums NOW RECRUITING / SIGNUP REFER PHEN0M  HEAD ADMIN
<crushy> do one thing go >> system>> administration>> hardware drivers
<ahmed2255> zewm, that changes all icons based on themes
<ahmed2255> zewm, i want to change the music, pictures and documents icons under the places menu specifically
<afh> crushy: not is use
<crushy> tick that let it install it @ afh
<crushy> tick and apply
<harisund> Why doesnt' the command "dhclient -r" release my IP address anymore? Why am I forced to use network manager? Or is there another DHCP client being used?
<flipvernooij> does anyone know when the php5 package is updated fixing the zend memory manager bug,..or some other fix/workaround, we have this bug on our development server and I would hate to custom compille php for this
<zewm_> ahmed2255: Open up the parent folder then right click and select "properties" of the folder you want to change the icon for. Once that window is open click on the icon itself on the top left and it asks you for a new image file to replace it with.
<dwhsix|laptop> don't know if this is toshiba laptop specific: suddenly the screen brightness control is doing its own thing
<afh> crushy: I won't lose display am I?
<dwhsix|laptop> e.g. darker/lighter randomly every few seconds..
<crushy> hopefully no
<dwhsix|laptop> anyone ever run into this?
<crushy> as far as i know its supported
<crushy> :)
<ahmed2255> zewm, done that and it does change the icons in nautilus, but does not reflect the change in the places menu
<zewm_> ahmed2255: Have you restarted X since you did that?
<SiDi> ahmed2255, maybe you could browse on the web how to modify an existing theme
<afh> crushy: do I have to reboot after?
<lvfeilove> ?
<KDB9000> Can someone help me with natatalk? I enabled ssh so it would be secure but after a restart it turned the ssh off and I can't connect from a mac any more.
<psykidellic> Hi, I am trying to search for music files and pipe it to mplayer with xargs: find . -name '*.ogg' | xargs -i mplayer {} , it loads up the first song and then none of the operation keys work. But if I play a file individually or use mplayer /dir/* - everything works. Whats wrong with my find command?
<ahmed2255> zewm, yes, many times.. i seem to have come with something on the net though, i'll try it and i'll update you with the results.
<zewm_> rgr.
<lvfeilove> 有中国人吗？
<Pici> !zh | lvfeilove
<ubottu> lvfeilove: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<crushy> dwhsix? does that happen even if you are using keyboard or mouse?
<crushy> afh: yes
<htang> hi,all.good evening! which software do download fast?
<nibsa1242> how do I set up a printer to work that has an account code? I can print, but right now it says "invalid account" because I'm not being prompted for my accounting code
<Awsoonn> ubottu: you stole my one chance ot use the little chinese i know!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<htang> how about axel and wget?
<tyberion_> anyone using mutt?
<crushy> lolz awsoonn:D
<ahmed2255> zewm, nothing so far
<Awsoonn> robots... replacing humands daily....
<ahmed2255> it seems that the places menu is not as integrated with nautilus as i originally thought.
<crushy> but they cant replace humanity:p
<harisund> Does anyone know what DHCP client Ubuntu uses? I want to release my IP address manually, and don't want to use any network manager GUI
<sipior> psykidellic: any quotes or white space in the track names?
<crushy> harisund: try sudo dhclient -r eth0 where eth0 is ur ethernet card
<sipior> psykidellic: you might try just echoing the result, to make sure that the command is being interpolated  in the way that you think it is :-) Also, look at the -print0 option for find, and the matching -0 switch in xargs.
<htang> hi. which download software is the fastest to download package?
<javierg> which takes up more resources metacity for compiz? I don't have any of the effects enabled.
<Pici> htang: repository packages?
<crushy> in software sources choose the closest and fast server
<nikki__> htang: You mean using a package manager? Or download a .deb and use it?
<yb> what could be causing my installation to take 2 mins to boot? it didn't do this in the past. surely not the fact that i only have 100mb left on my hdd.
<htang> I want to download some .tar.gz package with software tools ?
<thermoplyae> is anyone familiar with the package latex-beamer?  i'm having a rough time getting it to cooperate
<yb> thermoplyae: not me, but guys in #latex might help
<crushy> umm, u need download accelerator
<psykidellic> sipior: Ok. One second :)
<nikki__> htang: I use an addon called 'DownThemAll' for firefox.
<Pici> htang: Normally you would install software from the repositories.  Otherwise it doesnt matter what tool you use.
<htang> download .deb or .tar.gz and use it. which download software is the best?
<crushy> ubottu: Download accelerator
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> htang deb
<Pici> !software | htang
<ubottu> htang: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<thermoplyae> yeah, but i'm not sure it's latex's fault
<ikonia> htang but you shouldn't need to download anything, it's all in the ubuntu repos
<Pici> crushy: ubottu is a bot.
<nikki__> Just wget it. :-)
<dwhsix|laptop> crushy: I had a theory it was happening w/ mouse use... but no... happens even if I don't touch anything
<sipior> thermoplyae: can you be more specific regarding the problem?
<nikki__> htang: If you need something from an official repo, it should already be in your sources.list. If its from an unofficial one, add it to your sources.list.
<Nixot> I've got online play problems
<crushy> !Axel htang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about axel htang
<jasuus>  hi ... I run ubuntu 8.04 and recently upgrade firefox from 3.02 to 3.03....ever since then, my system crashes occasionally when visiting web pages, cnn and nytimes have both done it...anyone else have this issue?
<crushy> i know pici :D
<crushy> am new to community :)
<nikki__> You guys know a good console (probably ncurses-based) music player? With playlisting and stuff and quick keyboard shortcuts?
<crushy> trying to learn some
<Nixot> I need help with online play
<nikki__> Just something I can open in a split window beside my text editor during long coding grinds. :P
<Nixot> I am using ubuntu 8.04.
<ikonia> Nixot online play of what
<thermoplyae> sipior: certainly.  i installed the ubuntu package and read through some of the beamer tutorial and made a skeleton file to test it out.  here's a pastebin of the skeleton and the compilation error: http://pastebin.ca/1213736 http://pastebin.ca/1213735
<htang> I use Axel too/
<crushy> dwhsix|laptop: it only happens when u are idle
<chubs> nikki__, i think amp is the one i used. give me a minute and i'll find out for sure
<dragonfi> nixot: be a little more specific maybe
<dwhsix|laptop> crushy: no, unfortunately
<Nixot> ikonia: Sauerbraten - all servers I try to select are listed as either newer protocol or older protocol
<dwhsix|laptop> both when idle and when active
<nikki__> chubs: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<Nixot> My protocol is 255.
<crushy> goto screensaver and disable it if you dont want that
<Nixot> the others are wither 254 or 256
<thermoplyae> googling on the error message wasn't much help; seems this works for everyone else
<Nixot> how do I change my protocol??
<crushy> and in power management make display as much as delayed u want
<htang> I use Axel to download somethings today. but the speed is slow at 5.5Kbps
<crushy> htang: whats your actual download speed
<Mister_masque>  /server irc.vulgarisation-informatique.com
<htang> 5.2kbp/s
<dwhsix|laptop> crushy: I'm not convinced it's that but I'll try turning all those off for now and see what happens
<crushy> dwhsix: it only happens when u dont touch keyboard or mouse? right?
<chubs> nikki__, gamp is the one you want, amp is really old
<dwhsix|laptop> crushy: no -- happens when I am and when I'm not...
<nibsa1242> My office has a printer with Job Accounting turned on. How do I send my accounting code to the printer?
<crushy> htang: i mean your actual download speed
<nikki__> chubs: Ok, I'll check it out.
<crushy> oh ok , got u know
<Nixot> Anyone? :'(
<htang> oh , sorry. the actual download speed is 5.2kb/s.
<sipior> thermoplyae: can you also pastebin the log file slides-singer.log?
<dwhsix|laptop> crushy: but... essentially disabled the screensaver/power mgmt stguff seems to have stopped it
<thermoplyae> sure
<dwhsix|laptop> so methinks something is wonky in there
<dwhsix|laptop> thanks for pointing me in that direction
<dragonfi> nixot: sorry I'm not familiar with the game , i ntruth I'm trying ot get my radeon 9200 working under Ubuntu.
<crushy> seems so, glad that it worked out
<crushy> :)
<crushy> htang: your internet speed in terms of kbps? the maximum that your service provider can provide you
<Twinkletoes|W> I just installed 8.04 server, but need X installed so can use it as a terminal server.  Do I have to install the deskop version?
<psykidellic> sipior: Hmm. Its the same effect. Its starting the first track on the search list but then none of the keys work in mplayer.
<thermoplyae> sipior: here we are http://pastebin.ca/1213743
<psykidellic> I did a cat on the output and the file name is being parsed correctly.
<nikki__> chubs: gamp is a gui one, I was talking about console-based. :P
<xnv> Twinkletoes|W: Should need to, no.
<chubs> nikki__, an ncurses gui. which is what you asked for?
<nikki__> chubs: Are you sure? I just searched on Google, and it seems that gamp is a gui one.
<Twinkletoes|W> xnv: In that case I'm confused... I'll keep reading, but thanks :)
<chubs> if you want console based than you're probably stuck with mpg123, but you can run an ncurses gui in the console of course
<nikki__> chubs: A GTK gui one.
<htang> my band width is 1.5M, so the download speed is 5.2kb/s. it's too slow , is it?
<xnv> Twinkletoes|W: I could be wrong, but I don't see why. If you want X, install the packages.
<chubs> nikki__, my apologies, there are multiple gamp projects it appears. search gamp ncurses
<nikki__> chubs: Ok, I'll check it out.
<psykidellic> htang: thats very slow!
<HaZiLLa> whats the easiest way i could stream/import mp3's from my windows pc to ubuntu ?
<crushy> thats way too slow
<crushy> from where you downloading the stuff? link?
<Twinkletoes|W> xnv: PResumably I'm going to need X installed if it wil lbe a Linus Terminal Server
<htang> my band width is 1.5M, so the download speed is 5.2kb/s. it's too slow , isn't it? how to increase this slow rate?
<xnv> Twinkletoes|W: You may need X, but that doesn't mean you need to install the desktop version. You can install the server version and then install X.
<anotherman> I increased the size of panel, how do I now decrease the size of shortcut icons on it?
<crushy> htang: can you do a speedtest here ->> http://speedtest.net
<anotherman> they became too big
<orgthingy> how can i change default applications in terminal
<orgthingy> ?
<Twinkletoes|W> xnv: Ah, that's someting I can understand - thank you :)
<dragonfi> Hazzilla: since I could never get  windows file sharing to work ,I usually just put a liveCD ubuntu and scp the files, or are you interested in live streaming? then I belive VLC can do it
<|neon|> i did a command    export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-4.2   and now some apps are giving errors about path not found any ideas how can i rever this thx
<htang> crushy: ok , let me see!wait a moment.
<nikki__> chubs: Ok, I found it. Looks cool, will check it out. :)
<sipior> thermoplyae: hey, is the < > bracket syntax correct on the \mode line in the document source?
<noodlesgc> |neon| close that terminal and open a new one and that could fix it
<xnv> |neon|: Open a new terminal session?
<deever> hi
<thermoplyae> sipior: i thought that was wacky too, but yeah, that's what's in the beamer manual :/
<nibsa1242> where is the cups folder located in a standard ubuntu install?
<deever> do i see things correctly and it still impossible to just plugin a usb-disc and have WRITE access as a regular user?
<crushy> pici: i want to install ubuntu server as guest, there i will be running apache and mysql , any suggestion which virtualizer i should use , which wont hang and have almost no bugs? and can give good speed as well
<sipior> thermoplyae: is it an essential line? you might try leaving things out until the problem goes away. i assume regular latex processes with no errors?
<noodlesgc> nibsa1242 /usr/share/cups/
<WoodsDog> what's the best way to tell what has locked my sound card?  it happens all the time!
<Pici> crushy: I don't have any opinions on virtualizers, I've not had to use any of them, sorry.
<thermoplyae> yeah, other latex documents process fine.  i'll keep tinkering, i guess
<crushy> pici: its ok, thanks
<comicinker> WoodsDog: Maybe it's flash?
<sipior> thermoplyae: the problem definitely occurs before line 10, so there's not much to exclude :-)
<nibsa1242> noodlesgc: thanks
<noodlesgc> deever when you put in a usb drive you should have write access as a regualr user
<thermoplyae> yeah
<kyhros> WoodsDog: try   ps axu |grep alsa or ps axu |grep oss
<afh> crushy: that broke the display.. forgot to mention I had envy installed.  I'm just going to stil with what I have I guess.
<Pici> orgthingy: Some default tools can be configured with 'sudo update-alternatives --config <tool>' or alternatively (pun intended?) you can modify your user's environment variables in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc, such as setting $EDITOR or $PAGER.
<sipior> crushy: virtualbox is quite nice
<WoodsDog> comicinker, it might be flash...
<deever> noodlesgc: i don't...how do i make the automount mechanism mount it rw?
<WoodsDog> although i don't see any flash processes
<crushy> ah, but u didnt mention that u instlal envy, u were said that its fresh install, anyways u can remove envy and try restricted drivers
<orgthingy> Pici : thanks Pici, i really appreciate it
<thermoplyae> sipior: deleting everything but the \documentclass line still causes the error :/
<noodlesgc> deever not exactly sure, it always just worked for me
<crushy> sipior:  i tried that, for my windows it was hanging, but would that be good for ubuntuserver?
<afh> crushy how would I do that?
<htang> crushy: how to test my board band rates?
<nikki__> WoodsDog: Use jackd, pulseaudio or the like.
<crushy> htang: choose a server listed there n click, it will show ur speed soon
<WoodsDog> nikki__, what is jackd, or pulseaudio? does it come with Ibex?
<comicinker> WoodsDog: you don't use zattoo, do you?
<tzd> hi guys. Just reinstalled kubuntu 8.04 and wanted to delete a few former items in kdeinit. Where do i find kdeinit please?
<sipior> thermoplyae: the same error? odd. i expected something else would fail first. have you tried multiple input texts?
<htang> crushy: thank you!
<nikki__> WoodsDog: They allow you to share /dev/dsp along with other things.
<WoodsDog> comicinker, what's zattoo?
<comicinker> ok
<WoodsDog> nikki__, I will look into that...
<Reban> Anyone have experience with T.V cards? (making them work)
<thermoplyae> you mean other beamer files?  yeah, i tried a couple of the samples, same error
<crushy> afh: did u instlal using .deb
<aurynn> I love the stretchy effect in compiz.
<crushy> aurynn: i like fire and 3d scroll :D
<afh> crushy: no apt-get install envyngtk
<crushy> sudo dpkg -P envygtk
<profxavier> I just updated a software package (openfire), but its not working properly --- how do I roll back to my previous version?
<crushy> afh: sudo dpkg -P envygtk
<afh> crushy:  will that interupt my display or have to reboot. because I went into the ENVYNG and selected "uninstall ATI driver"
<sipior> thermoplyae: hmm...i would say that if you have no troubles with ordinary latex processing, you might want to consider filing a bug against the package, or at least get in touch with folks working on latex-beamer.
<crushy> afh: it wont, just in case if your display doesnt seem to work, press ALT + F2 and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thermoplyae> yeah, probably a good idea.  i just had a friend test it (not on ubuntu), and it compiled straight away with him, so that's what signs point to
<thermoplyae> thanks for your time
<sipior> thermoplyae: yep, good luck
<bunjee> how do I install adobe flash player from saved file on desktop?
<crushy> sipior: i am installing virtualbox 2.02, hope it wont hang my webserver ...
<Reban> gnomeradio "no sound" help
<aurynn> crushy: how does one get more options for effects?
<sipior> crushy: i don't see why it would.
<crushy> aurynn: sudo apt-get install fusionicon
<profxavier> anyone, help with falling back a package release.....
<afh> hmm
<afh> crushy: can I uninstall it via apt-get?
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<crushy> aurynn: sorry it should be > sudo apt-get install fusion-icon compizconfig-settings-manager
<crushy> yes u can afh
<nnull> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<afh> ty
<kda> bonjour
<crushy> afh: sudo apt-get remove envy*
<Balachmar> Hi, I am having trouble using automount and sshfs: I get the following error in my logs: bmt-nb83 automount[12775]: lookup(yp): map auto.shh: Local domain name not set
<aurynn> crushy, thanks
<afh> crushy will this jack up my display?
<aurynn> grr
<thermoplyae> sipior: nevermind, figured it out, just me being an idiot.  i had some remnants of a failed xcolor installation lying around that latex could apparently still see, and it was choking on them.  no surprise :/
<aurynn> how do I make Evolution use a non-standard SMTP port?
<crushy> afh: if you dont get display back, just use this at prompt, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sipior> thermoplyae: well, good you got it sorted, anyway :)
<aurynn> ah, nvm, got the damn thing to work
<psykidellic> sipior: I just created 4 simple text files and did: find . -name '*.txt' | xargs -i cat {} and it worked. Do you think it might be an issue mplayed?
<psykidellic> *mplayer?
<martin_> guys can i ask u something ?
<nikki__> martin_: No! :P
<martin_> yesterday i instaled ubuntu and i dont know how to install MP3 or DVD ?!?
<HaZiLLa> *facepalm*
<nikki__> martin_: You mean play mp3 files?
<ozzloy> i'm having trouble connecting to the web
<martin_> i cant listen to music
<stdin> martin_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ozzloy> i can resolve google.com's ip, but not ping it
<martin_> ok
<martin_> thanks
<ozzloy> i can ping the router, and my own ip
<nikki__> martin_: Open Totem, play an mp3 file, it should alert you and automatically get you install the GStreamer things.
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I just installed dansguardian + tinyproxy and they are working great. I am pretty impressed with their filtering performance. My Q: Can I have different config file for different users? Thanks (running 8.04)
<ozzloy> and i don't know where to go from here.
<kitche> ozzloy: well they might have put up a black hole now to stop pings as well
<martin_> ok thanks
<bunjee> how do I install adobe flash player from saved file on desktop?
<kyhros> I use openbox and i want to configure a trayer someone can u tell me wich trayer is in the link, up? (http://www.box-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=88739&file1=88739-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Nano)
<danbh_intrepid> I need help removing a package that is crashing out on the removal process
<sipior> psykidellic: try running "bash -x", and then try your mplayer command in that shell. the shell should echo back exactly the command it's running
<comicinker> !flash | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<comicinker> danbh_intrepid: maybe try sudo apt-get install -f
<psykidellic> sipior: it showed the following in order, + xargs -0 -i mplayer {} and then +x find . -name '*.ogg' -print0
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: sorry, I need someone with more knowledge than that.  This is a more serious error, at the dpkg level.  No apt-get command will help.  I need a way to manually remove the package, AFAIK
<nox-Hand> What is the chmod permissions of a normal home directory? I messed up mine
<nox-Hand> I wish to do a chmod -R <right value> /home/nox to fix it
<danbh_intrepid> nox-Hand I think its 644
<danbh_intrepid> but not with the -R
<ethana2> Can you package a ~/.bashrc in a .deb?
<Reban> Can someone help me with getting my radio to work with a gigabyte tv card?
<nox-Hand> Right will have a look
<comicinker> nox-Hand dont do that!
<ethana2> I have a set of standard aliases I'd like to just be able to roll out with a whole other set of stuff
<comicinker> danbh_intrepid: can you post  the error message somewhere?
<ozzloy> i can ping internal network ips, and i can resolve google.com to an ip, but i can't ping it.  how do i troubleshoot this?
<nox-Hand> comicinker: What am I then to do? (just did, but I know my way around command line, I am in it now, just not sure how to reset it right)
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52140/
<sipior> ozzloy: may not be anything to troubleshoot. may simply be that outgoing icmp traffic is controlled by your internet provider.
<lee986321> any one here using a ps3?
<sipior> ozzloy: does normal traffic work?
<profxavier> I just updated a software package (openfire), but its not working properly --- how do I roll back to my previous version?
<ethana2> lee: #ubuntu-ps3
<lee986321> ty
<elysium> ozzloy: none the google ips are pingable
<ethana2> lee986321
<ethana2> yes
<lu5tic> I HAVE CANT FRIGGEN INSTALL THIS FLASH PLAYER...AND I CANT FRIGGEN FIND ONE IN SYNAPTIC
<ozzloy> sipior: no, i can't surf the web.  and this used to work
<slaw6> Hi! I have a little question. Is it safe to upgrade 7.04 (Feisty) to Hardy by replacing "feisty" with "hardy" in sources.list, and then manually upgrading debs? I know it's recommended to upgrade to 7.10 first, but I wouldn't like to do this.
<slaw6> Unfortunately, I cannot use a CD.
<comicinker> danbh_intrepid: can you remove it by dpkg --remove wicd ?
<comicinker> a, sh... ok
<xomp> heh friggen
<lee986321> thank you ehtan 2
<xomp> !flash | lu5tic
<ubottu> lu5tic: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lee986321> erg ehthan 2 lol
<sipior> ozzloy: so, what's your network setup like?
<ozzloy> elysium: they used to be.  interesting i don't seem to be able to ping them right now
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: I belive -r === --remove
<comicinker> yes
<lu5tic> I AM NOT VERY LINUX COMPATIBLE..I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT LINUX
<comicinker> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sipior> lu5tic: old keyboard?
<ozzloy> elysium: actually i can't even ping my own server from this box.  i think something's screwy on my network
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: I ran the command anyway, same error
<xomp> lu5tic, contrary to popular belief, caps lock is not cruise control for cool..
<sipior> ozzloy: yeah, that's a bad sign :-)
<ethana2> I'm not very linux compatible either, gcc doesn't have a backend for target human_brain yet
<aurynn> Is there a way to shrink the UI elements in default Gnome? Everything feels huge.
<ozzloy> sipior: i'm not exactly sure.  i'm at an office.  i think i'm behind 1 router and that's it
<ozzloy> but this whole setup used to work
<elysium> ozzly, can u ping localhost or 127.0.0.1?
<lu5tic> ALL I KNOW IS I HAVE A TAR GZ FLASH PLAYER FILE AND DONT KNOW HOW TO INSTALL IT AND THE RIGHT FLASH PLAYER ISNT IN SNAPTIC////  SORRY IT JUST MAKES IT MORE VISIBLE
<kyhros> :)
<ethana2> it also pisses everyone off...
<ethana2> right click on the file, 'extract here'
<nox-Hand> lu5tic: I believe if you do not stop writing caps only you may end off getting kicked out of the channel :] --- we are good enough at reading lower case.
<regeya> !allcaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about allcaps
<ethana2> then navigate to the directory in a terminal
<ethana2> and ./ the .sh
<The-Compiler> !capslock (even if it makes it more visible, it just is not the right thing) | lu5tic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The-Compiler> grr
<xomp> fail
<The-Compiler> !capslock | lu5tic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock
<Altari> any wireless gurus around?
<regeya> this is visible too, eh?
<The-Compiler> okay, anyway
<The-Compiler> !ask | Altari
<ubottu> Altari: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danbh_intrepid> !usage > The-Compiler
<ubottu> The-Compiler, please see my private message
<crushy> !CAPS
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ozzloy> elysium: i can ping my own network assigned ip and 127.0.0.1
<regeya> lol
<crushy> lolz
<ozzloy> elysium: i can ping the gateway too
<Altari> i'm trying to install a patch for hostap drivers to allow packet injection in heron.
<crushy> !keyboard lock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard lock
<nox-Hand> lu5tic: Unpack the .tar.gz, it should be double clickable from your desktop. Then go go Accesories -> terminal, and open that up. Type this: "cd Desktop" and then cd "WHATEVER the folder with the installer is called"
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: I figured it out, if you are curious
<lu5tic> ok ill try
<Altari> i'm trying to install a patch for hostap drivers to allow packet injection in heron. having difficulty doing so, as the only patches available seem to work on gutsy..
<comicinker> yes
<nox-Hand> lu5tic: In that folder there will be a .sh file.   Type "./ <nameofthatfile>.sh" and the installer will run.
<profxavier> I just updated a software package (openfire), but its not working properly --- how do I roll back to my previous version?
<sipior> The-Compiler: do you think it's ironic when you become more annoying than the person you were trying to put down in the first place?
<nox-Hand> lu5tic: Gotta go, good luck! :)
<The-Compiler> sipior: Yup, I do :D
<regeya> sipior: do you think rain on your wedding day is ironic?
<Altari> sipior; i don't see how my question was annoying
<sipior> Altari: i was not speaking to you, sir
<Altari> sipior; i've asked that same question in here more than once to no response
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: well, I knew the error was happening in one of the removal scripts,  I had already nixed the postrm script, and but it was the prerm script that was the problem
<Balachmar> I am getting the following error trying to use sshfs + automount:bad map format: found indirect, expected direct exiting
<comicinker> danbh_intrepid: so... ?
<sipior> regeya: i've always said so.
<Reban> register <r3b@n31n> <reba@anf.co.za>
 * regeya points out there's not one example of irony in "Isn't It Ironic"
<Altari> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install a patch for hostap drivers to allow packet injection in heron. having difficulty doing so, as the only patches available seem to be for gutsy. Is there any way to make such a change within heron?
<Alfanger> ya t'il des français ici ?
<sipior> regeya: that's nice.
<regeya> sipior: do you enjoy being irritating?
<danbh_intrepid> comicinker: well, I deleted that script so the removal would finish.  Now I can at least reinstall or install something else.  I dunno what the consequences are...  But that doesn't matter since this is a test install
<The-Compiler> Reban: that was a fail. I think you should change your password now, we've seen it ;) And you have to write /ns or /msg NickServ before it
<Altari> eh..
<comicinker> danbh_intrepid: I see
<psykidellic> sipior: So I let the music play and mplayed correctly moves to the next track. It is just not responding to any keyboard. Maybe I can create a temporary playlist from the find and pass it to mplayer...that probably might work.
<Altari> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install a patch for hostap drivers to allow packet injection in heron. having difficulty doing so, as the only patches available seem to be for gutsy. Is there any way to make such a change to the hostap drivers in heron?
<Balachmar> anyone an expert on autofs?
<Altari> eh
<sipior> psykidellic: good luck. sounds like a fair bit of work for not much payoff. still, i spend plenty of evenings that way :-)
<mikeypizano> i deleted my swap and i cant hibernate
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<crushy> alright friends
<crushy> good night and God bless everyone :-h see ya all laters
<xomp> has anyone experienced random crashing with firefox here of late? seems to crash without warning when browsing the internet.
<sipior> Altari: well, you might get very lucky, if the source code hasn't changed much between versions. might be worthwhile to compare the two versions with diff, see if the patch might work.
<bobertdos> xomp: What version?
<Altari> sipior; i've followed the tutorials for patching the drivers as per ubuntuforums
<Altari> i get to where it's time to make
<Altari> and make refuses to run
<Altari> (wrong version)
<Altari> i've even tried editing the makefile to remove the kernal version checking
<comicinker> deever: add the userrights to the specific user to access the external storages
<The-Compiler> xomp: run it in a terminal and watch out for errors
<Altari> it just won't run
<The-Compiler> !terminal | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sipior> Altari: and running gutsy isn't an option?
<Altari> sipior; is there a simple way to downgrade?
<sipior> Altari: not really, no :-)
<hwilde> help! I have a presentation in 15 minutes and I can't get my laptop to export the display to the projector!
<Altari> sipior; unfortunately it'd mean that i would have to format, and reinstall correct? :p
<slaw6> Hi! I have a little question. Is it safe to upgrade 7.04 (Feisty) to Hardy by replacing "feisty" with "hardy" in sources.list, and then manually upgrading? I know it's recommended to upgrade to 7.10 first, but I wouldn't like to do this. Anyone tried to do something like this?
<slaw6> Unfortunately, I cannot use a CD.
<hwilde> !downgrade > Altari
<ubottu> Altari, please see my private message
<sipior> Altari: more or less, yeah
<Altari> hehe
<Altari> thanks hwilde
<danbh_intrepid> slaw6: no
<hwilde> slaw6, why don't you use the update manager?
<hwilde> help! I have a presentation in 15 minutes and I can't get my laptop to export the display to the projector!
<comicinker> hwilde: get another laptop
<Reban> Can someone please help me with getting my radio to work? Hardware: GT-PTV-AF-RH Software: gnomeradio
<hwilde> comicinker, it has to be linux tho - all of them are the same
<Altari> sipior; i guess i'll just have to format then
<slaw6> hwilde, update manager wants to upgrade to 7.10, I would like to Hardy (in single step)
<hwilde> slaw6, that is not possible.
<bobertdos> hwilde: This may sound stupid, but does your laptop have a function key for switching displays? Most of them do.
<profxavier> I just updated a software package (openfire), but its not working properly --- how do I roll back to my previous version?
<danbh_intrepid> slaw6: AFAIK, the only path supported is 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04
<Spragie> how can i mount my secondary drive so it has write priviledges in x ?
<hwilde> bobertdos, yeah but it doesn't do anything in Linux.  fn F7 does it in windows tho
<Altari> format time
<danbh_intrepid> slaw6: the other option is to do a clean install of 8.04
<Altari> thanks guys
<kingtekrin> which cd burning program burns iso's right?>
<comicinker> hwilde: connect the projector, make shure it waits for a signal, try sudo dpkg--reconfigure xorg
<Altari> where's a source of older ubuntu versions?
<Altari> ie; to download?
<Altari> they available readily on the site?
<elysium> hwilde, have you tried, System->Preference->Screen Resolution check Clone??
<slaw6> danbh_intrepid: yes, however, I'm asking about the non-supported option: is replacing feisty->hardy in sources.list and upgrade or dist-upgrade safe?
<hwilde> elysium, check clone??
<slaw6> fresh install - unfortunately cannot be used
<elysium> put a check mark on option "clone" top right corner
<comicinker> top left corner
<Reban> gnomeradio "no sound" please help, gigabyte TV & FM tuner card
<elysium> correction
<elysium> yes left
<danbh_intrepid> slaw6: of course not, thats why its not supported!
<hwilde> elysium, i don't have that option
<kingtekrin> which burning programs burns ISO's right?
<hwilde> kingtekrin, brasero
<kingtekrin> hwilde: thanks
<Altari> Where can i get 7.10 ubuntu?
<elysium> mmm what about "detect Displays"?
<Altari> anyone know?
<slaw6> danbh_intrepid: Oh, so I have to do two upgrades... I hope it will not be necessary in the future. Thank you for the answers!
<bobertdos> hwilde: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78570.html -- I don't know if I can find anything better in 10 minutes :p
<Altari> !versions > Altari
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions
<Altari> !version > Altari
<ubottu> Altari, please see my private message
<hwilde> bobertdos, well 48 minutes now I missed that deadline.   so i have til 2oclock
<danbh_intrepid> slaw6: np
<comicinker> Altari: http://141.30.3.82/ubuntu-releases/7.10/
<Altari> ah
<Altari> thankyou very much comicinker
<Altari> agh
<Altari> slow website
<comicinker> sorry
<mboman> I am hunting for a download program that handles RSS for download selection and can handle both http and ftp downloads as well as torrent files
<tarelerulz> I have some videos that I was using flash player in firefox to play . It was messing up for what ever reason.  I was wondering could I use flash play the install with firefox out side of  firefox to play videos ?
<tmapj> could anyone tell me how to set up my sound card in ubuntu?
<Rebanein> gnomeradio no sound, can someone help?
<mssever> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<IdleOne> !sound | tmapj
<ubottu> tmapj: please see above
<Rebanein> I'll try that
<bunjee> how do I install adobe flash player from saved file on desktop?
<IdleOne> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<LjL> !flash | bunjee
<ubottu> bunjee: please see above
<bobertdos> bunjee: Ignoring for a moment that the factoids have already been tossed at you, is there a reason flash 9 in the repos doesn't work out for you?
<kingtekrin> !virtualbox | kingtekrin
<ubottu> kingtekrin, please see my private message
<cwydfq> hi
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: klash looks like the only one available. It is a K program of course, so you'll need a few libraries, not the whole environment, fortunately :)
<cwydfq> how to learn linux
<comicinker> learning by doing
<cwydfq> ?
<cwydfq> can you help me?
<bobertdos> cwydfq: and reading our wikis
<comicinker> we will try our best, will we?
<cwydfq> what  is  wikis
<cwydfq> yes ,I believe  we will
<bobertdos> !wiki | cwydfq
<ubottu> cwydfq: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<C10uD> hello there
<tyberion_> hm does anybody know whether there is an application that lets u train 10-finger writing?
<tyberion_> *lern..
<edistar2> hi! which deamon handles the volume/display brightness buttons?
<tmapj> can anyone help me? i cant get my system to play videos on youtube then play an mp3
<Slart> tyberion_: there are many.. I tried some of them a while ago.. don't really remember all the names.. tuxtyping is one though.. more of a game really
<vladodessit> tyberion: simple one is tuxtype
<Adam> Hi all.
<tmapj> my system crashes a lot when trying to play audio on multiple programs
<bobertdos> tmapj: Unfortunately, that's a bug in Pulse, and you can't do much about it other than to switch the Sound preferences and gstreamer-properties to ALSA.
<tyberion_> Slart, vladodessit thank u:)
<Slart> tyberion_: of course you've already looked through synaptic, searching for "typing" and such... or?
<vladodessit> tmapj: it highly depends on your hardware
<tmapj> bobertdos, so everyone has that error?
<tmapj> vladodessit, then what can i do to fix it?
<ambrose> I'm having problems with my sony vaio Fn, Av mode keys.
<ambrose> can anyone help out
<bobertdos> tmapj: Well, in terms of playing flash and music at the same time, especially. It varies a bit for everyone though.
<krabador> i've a problem with NTFS partition, day by day, mounting in fstab, everyday,
<tmapj> bobertdos, i dont try to play them at the same time, i just try to play them one at a time with both open.
<mathi_> hey
<mathi_> anyone know where I can see the cron's getting executed ?
<vladodessit> krbador, make sure you scan your NTFS partition in windoze
<ambrose> crontab i think
<vladodessit> There are could be some errors
<Slart> mathi_: crontab -L lists one crontab.. check the switches for accessing other users lists
<Slart> mathi_: sorry.. it is crontab -l, lower case L
<Twinkletoes|W> I've installed X on Ubuntu server, how do I get it to start automatically at boot?
<bobertdos> tmapj:  Well, in any case, I would recommend switching everything over to ALSA.
<mathi_> thank you, but actually I know there is a file getting updated real-time, which shows the cron's getting executed with the time
<tmapj> bobertdos, how do you do that?
<mathi_> somewhere ...
<Slart> mathi_: a log of some kind?
<mathi_> yes
<mathi_> I need the logging of the cron's
<tarelerulz> What is the differents between the flash player you install as stand alone app and the one install via the plugin firefox
<edistar2> hi! which deamon handles the volume/display brightness buttons?
<bobertdos> tmapj: In System->Preferences->Sound switch everything you can over to ALSA. Hit alt+f2 (for the Run dialog) and open gstreamer-properties. Make sure the playback for that is set to ALSA too.
<jeff_> I fubared my monitor/display settings now kdm displays in some virtual window and I'm left not being able to login to kde ... how do I get my monitor settings back to normal?
<mikebot> I think I froze my tty1 while running screen... is there any way to kill everything that is going on in that tty?
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: Well, fundamentally, not much, other than the standalone doesn't have to sit inside a browser.
<Slart> mathi_: where did you read this? sure it was on an ubuntu system? crontab can be set to do things in many ways.. it might differ between linux distros
<mathi_> Slart  how am I able to know wehn a cron gets executed ?
<mathi_> I don't know what distro I am using right now :$ don't know how to check
<tmapj> thanks
<metrix> I have multiple machines that need to modify/read the same files.  I hear that using NFS can cause issues in circumstances like these...  does anyone know of an alternative?
<Slart> mathi_: you check the crontab =).. or enable logging and look at whatever is logged
<trigpin> whats the difference between gshadow and -gshadow im confussed
<tarelerulz> botertdos , The reason I ask is  when I play the flash videos in firefox they had some sort of problem . I thought maybe I could run flash player with out using firefox.  Is that even possible
<tyberion_> Slart: ofc:D
<jeff_> VLC and Kaffeine both play flashes stand-alone IIRC
<comicinker> tarelerulz: you can use totem standalone for viewing youtube videos
<Slart> mathi_: my crontab jobs gets logged into the syslog.. don't know if it's all of them though.. I don't think I've changed the default setup
<Slart> tyberion_: ah.. good..just had to.. ahem.. check =)
<jeff_> so if KDM is running and I can't STARTX because it's already started, how do I get to my Xwindows?
<tarelerulz> I have try use vlc , totem and mplayer ,but none of the work right all the way.  Like one will not let me fastforward  one has no sound stuff like that .  Flash seems to be the only thing that does it right
<lamur> heyguys
<ktwo> is there a specific channel for intrepid issues?
<unop> #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !intrepid | ktwo
<ubottu> ktwo: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ktwo> thx
<unop> jeff_, you can use xinit to start an X session on another display - i believe there's an example in the manpage
<trigpin> wow "  Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 " thats tomorow
<unop> heh?
<SlimeyPete> uh...?
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: Okay, let's focus on that problem then. How exactly was flash "screwing up?"
<jeff_> month+1
<jeff_> er, -1
<SlimeyPete> Mon Sep 29 18:39:05 BST 2008
<Slart> trigpin: eh.. wrong month.. we're in september
<trigpin> oh  my bad wrng month
<unop> trigpin, which universe are you in? :)
<trigpin> heh
<Slart> trigpin: scared me there..
<comicinker> tarelerulz: in totem, there is a plugin for youtube. it will embed a new sidebar for searching videos on youtube
<bariga> does anyone know where i can get the service manual of an acer 1360 for free ?
<unop> acer's website?
<bariga> do they provide service manuals ?
<a-l-p-h-a_> Is there an app that will allow me to open an PDF, change the orientation of individual pages, and save the PDF again?  If so, what?
<Slart> bariga: not here.. that's for sure.. google or ask Acer.. they should have at least a pdf
<IdleOne> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<issouf> hi
<ajassat> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<a-l-p-h-a_> IdleOne: thanks!
<bariga> thx
<Slart> Altari: there are some tools for working with pdf's.. can't rememeber what they were called.. something like imagemagick for pdf's..
<jeff_> how can I return to normal display settings after mistakenly sending display to a non-existent monitor?
<tarelerulz> bobertdos , it stiped on frames stuff like that .  So I thought if I could use flash play that installed into firefox I could play the videos right.  So far I have not seen anything ,but .so files  share libs link files
<jim_p> Slart: pdf-edit
<supertanker> Hey, what's the minimum system requirements to run a web server? I have a computer with 450mhz PIII, 256MB ram. It's the only computer I have that I can spare at the moment
<IdleOne> supertanker: that should be fine
<jim_p> supertanker: as soon as it has a nice ethernet card, it can run as a server. your specs are fine
<supertanker> I just don't really trust the heatsink in that computer, but thanks.
<jeff_> heck you can run a pda as a web server
<supertanker> It's got a nice standard Kingston 10/1000
<supertanker> Decent for my needs
<koala_man> supertanker: people have C64s running as web servers.
<IdleOne> supertanker: then change the heat sink
<Slart> jim_p: that sounds like the one.. thanks
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: okay, well either try that totme plugin that was mentioned, maybe klash, and if nothing else, I can try to help you tweak Firefox's flash -- you choose
<dattas> Alright, so man did not get installed for some reason, the man pages seem to be there, but the command is gone: "$ which man which: no man in (paths here)" how do I get it installed without having to re-install the entire os?
<lamur> hey guys can you guys help me?i want to extract files, but i don't know the command
<jeff_> you should man man to find that out
<dattas> haha
<tarelerulz> Bobertdos is that wild thing to try to do ? Not seen anything in the firefox files that links to a  executable .
<trigpin> lamur , what kind are they ?
<comicinker> lamur: unp
<jeff_> did you try apt-get man? (just guessing)
<jeff_> apt-get install man
<deever> comicinker: "userrights"?
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: You mean you're trying to find an executable flash from within Firefox??? Such a thing does not exist.
<hspaans> apt-get install manpages
<lamur> trigpin they are rar files
<lamur> sorry tar
<lamur> tar.gz
<hspaans> tar -zxf <filename>
<trigpin> lamur , man tar
<dattas> jeff_, it selects man-db instead, hspaans, it says it is already installed and trying to remove them fails, is there like source code for it? I don't mind building from source
<tarelerulz> bobertdos:  Thanks for trying to help me.   If there is no executable to run flash how does firefox use it ?
<silverpower> *sigh* I used manual partitioning to make sure it'd leave my partition table alone, and the stupid thing *still* decides it'd be cute to eat it.
<jeff_> what file can I change my monitor settings in?
<bobertdos> tarelerulz: libflashlayer.so is just a plugin file. That plugin gets referenced whenever Firefox detects something of the swf mimetype.
<lamur> what is the the best certification that i can do now guys
<lamur> ?
<dalli> ciao
<Psyonik> Hi, I have recently installed PiTiVi. When I try to import video files into the program, it freezes, and when I try dragging them into it straight from the source, it closes.
<dalli> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Psyonik> What can my problem be?
<mathi_> thanks
<kingtekrin> 700 billions bail out bill has just failed, stock markets down 600 points :update:
 * jeff_ sheds a tear for the poor brokers and bankers, the humanity!
<supertanker> Now I just need to find a hard drive quiet enough for me to sleep at night
<bobertdos> kingtekrin: useful information to be sure, but don't do that here
<kingtekrin> ok srry
<Psyonik> Can nobody help me?
<bobertdos> Even so, I agree with jeff_ :D
<silverpower> Is there a reason why the manual partitioner needs to sanitize my partition table? I hid my NTFS partition for a *reason* - to keep the XP installer from messing with it.
<lamur> somebody please tel me what certification is the best now
<Denise> network security certification?
<hypn0> the markets dropped over 3 hrs ago, a bit late :-))
<nubae> hey there... I recently read there was a ocr program that also reads the ocred text out loud... any ideas on which program that might be, google is not giving me anything useful...
<lamur> tanx denise
<silverpower> Instead the Ubuntu (kubuntu 8.04) installer decides to shrink the extended partition to perfectly fit the Linux partitions, and deletes my NTFS partition.
<casp3> hello
<lamur> eh i fegot to tell you guys that i from suriname
<Slart> nubae: I haven't really seen any good ocr software for linux.. but text-to-speech stuff is available.. festival is one I think
<casp3> my notebook doesnt change into standby when closing it, how can i change it?
<Psyonik> Fine. No help.
<Psyonik> I'll be leaving
<nubae> Slart: what I read was something new that both ocrs and then reads it out... made particularly for blind people
<nubae> but Ill check out festival, rings a bell
<scampbell> silverpower: if you did something to obscure a partition from the partition table then it's probably gonna get hosed when something else manipulates the partition table.
<ktwo> how can i use the "radeonhd" driver instead of "radeon" the chipset is x1600 and is supported
<lamur> denise network security in what linux are windows
<silverpower> scampbell, I set the hidden flag, which changed the partition type to a 'hidden' but still valid entry.
<Denise> both no?
<jeff_> network security in windows? is that a joke?
<silverpower> (In gparted, I mean.)
<lamur> denise please
<Denise> yes?
<deltaray> Are there some instructions somewhere for getting DVD playback working under Hardy Herron?
<trigpin> general question what /etc/-gshadow different from /etc>/
<Slart> !dvd | deltaray
<ubottu> deltaray: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lamur> network security in what linux or windows
<lamur> ?
<trigpin> general question what /etc/-gshadow different from /etc/-gshadow
<scampbell> silverpower: isn't 'hidden partition' a microsoft concept and not actualy a function of standard partition table.  do   fdisk -l /dev/hda  (assuming hda is the disk in question ) and tell us if you see the partition.
<trigpin> general question what /etc/-gshadow different from /etc/gshadow
<SiDi> Has anyone ever heard of a script/feature that would allow you to select different wallpapers and icons to display on each of your desktops (without modifying the actual Desktop folder) ?
<Slart> lamur: I don't know what the original question was.. but since you're asking in here I'd go with "linux".. otherwise you'd be in #ubuntu-offtopic, not wouldn't you?
<silverpower> scampbell, that's the problem. Ubuntu deleted the damn thing and then shrunk my extended partition to 'free' the empty space.
<lamur> yesslart
<silverpower> TestDisk is picking it up, at least.
<lamur> yes slart thanx
<flandercan> hi, can anyone point me to some documentation for cli auto login . I am trying to create a device that will boot into a perl cli menu driven application not sure how to get a cli app to be the only thing the user sees. I am running 8.04 server.
<Slart> scampbell: gparted has a "hidden" flag for my boot partition.. I'm not going to try to set it.. but it's in the "manage flags" dialog
<lamur> hey slart do you now how to setup a server with ubuntu 8.04
<lamur> ?
<silverpower> Slart, that's the one, yeah.
<Slart> lamur: just setting up a server isn't so hard.. it's when you want it to do stuff that it can get messy =)
<scampbell> Slart: yeah, but it's really an MS thing I think.    That's the problem with their 'extensions', they only work with their stuff :(
<jeff_> ah ... relief ... thank gooodness for xorg.conf.failsafe
<scampbell> I'm trying to find document on how they do it.
<lamur> oke
<Slart> scampbell: I find it strange that gparted would implement a flag that the ubuntu installer promptly ignores..
<silverpower> scampbell, alternate partition types.
<Slart> scampbell: but who knows.. there are many strange things out there =)
<scampbell> silverpower: If it was just a parition type then it wouldn't delete it.  Unknown partitions are definately left alone. It had to be 'not in the parition' table.  But let me continue to try to find reference, there may be a way out.
<scampbell> Slart: I work in large scale computing, we don't accept 'strange things' :)
<lamur> gparted
<Slart> scampbell: I agree fully.. hunt them down and destroy them.. I can hold your drink while you do it ;)
<tajen> hi, I am wondering if "Wubi" works on Vista?
<SiDi> tajen, since when is there anything working under Vista ?
<flandercan> hi, can anyone point me to some documentation for cli auto login . I am trying to create a device that will boot into a perl cli menu driven application not sure how to get a cli app to be the only thing the user sees. I am running 8.04 server.
<trigpin> tajen , work fine
<silverpower> scampbell, the partition in question is a logical partition within an extended partition - but the extended partition has been shrunk to 'free' this 'free space'.
<tajen> ok, I just googled it, and the first hit from 17. jan 2007 said it did not, so just had to make sure :)
<trigpin> tajen , however if you want to try ubuntu quick easyer to use live cd
<scampbell> Okay, here's what they do. The hidden partition must be at the end of the disk.  they then move the 'last cylinder' up to before the hidden parition.  If this is truly correct then your fdisk -l /dev/hda should show the disk being actually smaller than it is.
<Slart> scampbell: here's a list of many many partition types.. there's at least 10 different "hidden" partition types.. OS/2, Novell, Microsoft etc etc..
<Slart> scampbell: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<scampbell> mind you, I'm reading other folks info from the net here so we want to see if that what they did.
<scampbell> Yes, but  if they used one of those then the paritioner wouldn't touch it unless told to.
<lamur> can anyone tell me which command shutsdown the pc
<Slart> lamur: sudo shutdown -h now
<scampbell> The one that's nasty is the one I'm describing where they shrink the disk to make it look like that area of disk doesn't exist.
<fophillips> What pacakge provides the evince python module?
<lamur> thanx slart
<Slart> lamur: shutdown -h shuts it down, shutdown -r reboots it.. now is needed because it wants to know when to shut it down.. you can do stuff like shutdown -r +10 to make it reboot in 10 minutes
<silverpower> scampbell, Fedora's variant doesn't do this - all I wanted to do was set the mount points. I didn't want it messing with my partitions in the first place.
<silverpower> *sigh* That'll teach me to use a GUI installer.
<lamur> thanx agian
<lamur> again
<silverpower> (Since the CLI installer's accepted whatever bizarre setup I feed it without complaint, demur or mutilation of table entries. Just saying.)
<Tann> I'f I were to install the madwifi package from the ubuntu repositories, how would I configure it.
<JuJuBee> Anybody here use cssh?
<scampbell> silverpower: don't know what to tell you. I've not seen any paritioners mangle the table unless told to.  I'm guessing you have no backup.
<silverpower> scampbell, not for the majority of the data, no.
<Guest42197> hi guys can u help me i have a problem and since i'm new to linux, i don't know what to do..
<scampbell> sorry to hear that.  Do you know what cylinders the NTFS parition started and ended with?   are they in use now?  If not just recreate the partition.
<Slart> Guest42197: just ask your question/describe your problem
<silverpower> Not the exact cylinders, no (TestDisk finds a valid NTFS partition in the 'gap'). The problem is I can't restore it because I've used up all my primary partition entries.
<ktwo> how can i use the "radeonhd" driver instead of "radeon" the chipset is x1600 and should be supported. sorry if thats trivial but i dont know that
<silverpower> Is it safe to extend the Extended partition back to its original boundaries (all the way to the end of the disk)?
<scampbell> silverpower: yeah, you could actually allocate to an extended but then you couldn't boot off it anyway.
<JuJuBee> I  have been using cssh fine for over a year and all of a sudden today it is not working.  Telling me unkown host for all computers in the list.  I can still ssh using the same username to all of these hosts.  Any ideas?
<silverpower> scampbell, it's a data partition, not OS (the boot partitions for XP and Linux are elsewhere). :)
<scampbell> silverpower: you can zap one of the primaries for ubuntu and put in the NTFS to recover your data.   The rude statement "Always backup first" is already ringing in you ears so I won't say it :)
<scampbell> silverpower: as long as the start and end cylinders are correct you should be able to do it.
<scampbell> I don't have anything handy here I can do that do to say exactly how to do it :(
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<oklinux> willwork4foo I clean windows for a living
<willwork4foo> oklinux: excellent...
<scampbell> silverpower: how many partitions on that disk now and is one of them an extended?
<cappslocke> Anyone else having issues lately with firefox?
<zewm__> Mine crashes often.
<cappslocke> I just updated, and now firefox doesn't startup at all. No errors reported in syslog
<oklinux> windows xp willwork4foo not glass windows
<flandercan> dont get the flash problem anymore thankfully
<willwork4foo> I've got a bit of a nightmare here, and I've been working on this for ages with no joy. Does anyone know of any good guides for getting a USB-connected printer to share itself out properly from a Kubuntu machine onto a Mac OSX client
<willwork4foo> tis giving me the headaches
<notwist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52181/ <- something is really weird with my ping feedback. Any ideas?
<zewm__> try speedtest.net
<zewm__> see if you get any better results
<legend2440> cappslocke: in terminal type   firefox-3.0  se if there are errors
<Slart> notwist: odd times indeeed.. it's the same if you run it again?
<cappslocke> legend2440: There's not for me, but apparently its a seg fault: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/274977
<rjelliso> join #ubuntu-dc
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274977 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.3 doesn't start after update" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hax> hey can i ask a question to you about ubuntu ? ^^
<scampbell> for firefox issues, be sure you have 'security updates' and 'recommended updates' enabled.  There is a known issue where having only 'security updates' enabled will leave you with a problem.
<Pici> hax: Just ask, thats what this channel is for,
<cappslocke> i'm going to try installing the dev trunk instead of the latest release to see if that will get me going
<hax> english or german ? :D
<Pici> !de | hax
<ubottu> hax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hax> ahhh thx :D
<scampbell> firefox issues: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> updates to check that you have 'security' and 'updates' enabled.
<Denise> it says no updates
<Denise> always the same
<silverpower> scampbell, okay, my table's sane again but I lost my actual XP partition.
<Denise> no updates found in the repositories
<cappslocke> scampbell: both hardy-security and hardy-updates are enabled =[
<scampbell> cappslocke: ok, that was the one that I knew of that caused issues.
<cappslocke> scampbell: lets see what happens if i use the dev trun
<cappslocke> k
<scampbell> cappslocke: you might just  mv .mozilla svmozilla   so you get new configs, in case it's just a config issue.
<gaz> hi, are there any generic cd/dvd writer drivers for ubuntu. Im using hardy on my hp dv2750 laptop everything seems to be working fine but just come to burn a disk and a few programs (gnomebaker, k3b, nero) cannot find the drive.  It's a "Lightscribe Super Multi DVD Writer (+/-R +/-RW) with Double Layer support" i am not sure who the manufacturer is.
<gaz> ive done a search but couldnt find them drivers
<silverpower> My data partition was dirty, but ntfsfix is fine with it now.
<cappslocke> scampbell: ive actually fully removed /etc/mozilla as well as ~/.mozilla, after having completely removed firefox. then tried reinstalling, and no luck
<scampbell> cappslocke: did you try running from a command line to see if any usuable error message appears?
<cappslocke> AND, oddly enough, it works as root user ~_~
<cappslocke> yes, it just sits there, hold
<scampbell> cappslocke: oh, big hint.  I hosed mine up once by doing a   sudo firefox   it created config files only readable by root under my home directory.  Try   find ~ -user 0  to find root owned files under you home directory.
<scampbell> cappslocke: and the way out is to just chown the affected files of course.  I hope that's the issue.
<cappslocke> scampbell: hmm, thanks for the hint, ill try that
<cappslocke> right now my console decided to freeze ~_~
<scampbell> cappslocke: that's odd.  do you have lots of odd issues like that?
<Richnl> can somebody give me a hint how to setup a server
<cappslocke> scampbell: sigh, no, this *just* happened.
<scampbell> cappslocke: ok, was just concerned there might be deeper issues.
<Denise> richnl use meny to set up a server as a slave
<Denise> u are good at it
<Kl4m> !leet
<ubottu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<cappslocke> scampbell: heh, im actually now having to ssh into my own box from a windows box using putty in order to manage it via command line T_T
<cappslocke> because terminal is suddenly dying.
<cappslocke> im just going to have to reboot it
<Richnl> how am i supose to do that denise? i am just a beginner
<Denise> a beginner
<Denise> well
<Denise> I just have tips for a pro
<Denise> I dont know how to start for a beginner
<Denise> ok
<Denise> sorry
<Richnl> it's fine
<t_ferreira> hi
<Richnl> but where do i do it in the terminal denise
<silverpower> scampbell, thanks for the help - I'm suddenly reminded just why I hate the Intel partition table design, though. :p
<notwist> Slart: it happens and then it doesnt, then it may happen again. During the times i cant reach webpages etc
<Denise> open terminal
<SiDi> Is there anyone having trouble running Compiz on two user sessions at a time here (if possible using an Intel X3100 GPU), by chance ?
<Denise> be sure to be roo
<Denise> root
<kyhros> bye
<Denise> the type server SET
<Richnl> oke denise give me hint, but this time with a command
<Denise> server SET
<Denise> u will see how it is
<Denise> first
<Denise> and then u will see ur options
<Pepe> Hi
<histo> why is there no java plugin for 64bit?
<Slart> notwist: are you doing something weird to your computer clock? synching the clock ten times a second or something like that?
<SiDi> Hello, I've got a friend having trouble to run Compiz on 2 different opened user sessions at a time, anyone knows what to do about that?
<Znow> Hi there! I have a Zepto Titan a15 laptop that I want to install Ubuntu on to. Ive tried with several discs now, and it crashes at the loading bar(the one that goes from side to side)... now ive burned the alternate installer down to cd, and when I try to isntall ubuntu, it goes on to a black screen with a "_" blinking... what should I do?
<nowimproved> I just downloaded VMware-Workstation-6.5.0-118166.i386.bundle what do I do with it?
<notwist> Slart: im pretty sure I'm not. Also the ping replies come up really fast so something seems weird. Im pinging on an xp box btw through an ubuntu server router
<notwist> Slart: but as I said, it comes in periods when surfing completely halts
<histo> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<SaldainiS> LISTEN: http://84.32.167.224:8000/listen.pls
<ryty> hello. What is the script called that gets ran to start Gnome?
<maek0> nowimproved, in terminal: sudo sh VMWareworkstationblahblahblah.bundle
<nowimproved> nvermind
<ryty> or, gdm rather.
<nowimproved> i did not relize it was an installer maek0 I got it
<Znow> could anyone help me?
<Guest30278> in ubuntu..while browsing the internet through firefox browser, I have observed that the keyboard BACK button does not take to the previous page. We have to click the back button of the browser...the same nedds to be rectified
<xomp> !anyone | Znow
<ubottu> Znow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<notwist> Slart: do you think rebooting the ubuntu server would help? It's been on for like 30 days or so but I've been updating and installing stuff pretty frequently
<Znow> xomp whatfor?
<Znow> ive stated a problem, please help me, instead of that.
<xomp> !ask | Znow
<ubottu> Znow: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<comicinker> Znow: maybe the boot option all_generic_ide could help
<shepherd_> i just installed vmware.  but i am unable to boot from my xp cd because it does not detect my cd drive.
<CartoonCat> anyone know if the ubuntu/kbuntu livecd has the oss ati drivers enabled on it??
<Znow> how do I solve my problem? is there anyone I can talk with privatly instead of talking in the channel(confusing) ?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<TuxMaster> ATI
<usamahashimi> How can I disable adept_notifier?
<ebil|work> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 8.x and when I connect using putty, all the " symbols show up as an a with an angle thingy overtop of it
<comicinker> Znow: maybe the boot option all_generic_ide could help
<piotr> hi
<CartoonCat> TuxMaster, ?
<TuxMaster> wut?
<cezar> hello, can someone explain to me why archive manager is assigned to the rar format but it is unable to open rar files
<Znow> comicinker, down know how to define the boot option
<Znow> thats why I need a person to talk with
<usamahashimi> cezar, sudo apt-get install rar unrar will fix your problem
<cezar> usamahashimi: thanks!
<comicinker> Znow: welcome to irc ;)
<usamahashimi> cezar, np
<Znow> comicinker, been using irc for 3 years now, no thanks mate :)
<usamahashimi> cezar, you can also add "ace" to your list
<Znow> can you help me out or not?
<cezar> one more question--in emerald my close/max/min buttons vanish constantly, I've googled fixes and none of them work and most of them are already set on my system. Are there any ways to fix it
<tringle> hello
<usamahashimi> cezar, sorry never used emerald
<Slart> notwist: uptime shouldn't really do these kinds of things.. but it can't hurt to give it a try
<Znow> comicinker ?
<cezar>  /quit
<trigpin> should gshadow be encrepted an un readble to humans if so how come it plain text ?
<usamahashimi> How can I disable adept_notifier?
<damaranzig> whenever i open gxine it blanks out gnome...must be something about MIT Xv extensions but what is it? help anyone?
<Znow> can anybody help me?!?!?
<ebil|work> nm. fixed my error. I needed to set my terminal to UTF-8
<Znow> im starting to freak out... been asking for help for a long time
<comicinker> Znow: see private message
<LolaChico>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<ebil|work> Znow, what is your issue? (I missed it)
<damaranzig> whenever i open gxine it blanks out gnome...must be something about MIT Xv extensions but what is it? help anyone?
<Slart> Znow: try just repeating your question every 5 minutes or so.. it will give people just getting back or logging in a chance to see it.. and remind the people that are here that it still hasn't been solved
<trigpin> where are linux pasword stored i looked in gshadow and passwd all ** out ?
<histo> uggh so many problems iwth java and amd64
<xubu> try shadow file
<trigpin> xubu, ah thanks , good to know
<histo> ugghh i think i'm going to put 32bit back on.
<Jampiter> Hi, what would be the best software for exporting an MPEG video to DVD in Ubuntu?
<magnetron> !info devede | Jampiter
<xubu> devede is good for making DVD's
<ubottu> jampiter: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<damaranzig> is it ok to add lines in the anacron? help anyone?
<Jampiter> Thanks magnetron :
<damaranzig> !MIT Xv extensions | damaranzig
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damaranzig> !MIT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mit
<damaranzig> !gxine extensions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damaranzig> !gxine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine
<codercotton> hey all, trying to set up a bunch of similar scripts in cron.daily.  none have a '.' in them (http://is.gd/3i2u), but only the first in alphabetical order seems to fire.  is it required to prepend a number to these cron.daily scripts?
<shepherd_>  if i go into the dev folder should i see a folder call scd0?+
<konkfireTH> hola
<konkfireTH> algun español?
<magnetron> !es | konkfireTH
<ubottu> konkfireTH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nt_nT> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<konkfire> hola
<magnetron> !es | konkfire
<ubottu> konkfire: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nt_nT> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<magnetron> !msgthebot > Nt_nT
<ubottu> Nt_nT, please see my private message
<ElijahDuBarryVT> how to shtdown iptables forever to the time when i need it?
<ambrose> i need help on sony vaio hotkeys
<ambrose> fn, av mode
<ambrose> s1
<kat> hey. does anyone know how to add a launcher to the Applications menu?
<konkfireTH> hola
<codercotton> hey all, trying to set up a bunch of similar scripts in cron.daily.  none have a '.' in them (http://is.gd/3i2u), but only the first in alphabetical order seems to fire.  is it required to prepend a number to these cron.daily scripts?
<CaptainMurphy> Hey everybody, I'm back again, 12 hours later
<damien__> Does anyone know how to get a wireless Xbox360 controller to work in ubuntu? I have the adapter thing.
<konkfireTH> que tal?
<magnetron> ElijahDuBarryVT, iptables is an integral part of you operating system. you cannot shut it down. however, you can reset it so it won't block any traffic.
<CaptainMurphy> So I have the errno 5 input/output error on install. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126 I read through that forum post but I didn't find any real solutions. Does anybody know if this has been dealt with?
<konkfireTH> algun español?
<maek0> kat System > Preferences > Main Menu
<DamienGray>  Does anyone know how to get a wireless Xbox360 controller to work in ubuntu? I have the adapter thing.
<bunjee> anyone help me install a graphics card?
<magnetron> !es | konkfireTH
<konkfireTH> españoles?
<ubottu> konkfireTH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ElijahDuBarryVT> how to reset iptables
<ElijahDuBarryVT> ?
<notwist> ElijahDuBarryVT: if you do "man iptables" theres a flag for flushing it i think
<Minty95> hello
<uxi> hi
<Minty95> newbie question how do I update a program version ??, Tomboy notes for instnace
<kat> maek0, thanks :D
<kat> maek0, i feel stupid for not seeing that!
<notwist> Minty95: if you installed the program through the package handler it updates automatically
<maek0> kat, nah it just takes some getting used to
<notwist> Minty95: or rather it shows you when updates are available
<ubuntuuser> Hello, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when i get to grub it says it cant install and when i poen partition manager it says I have a blank hard drive! Halup!
<alirio> buenas tardes
<_haywire_> anyone answer on why when my ubuntu 8.04 goes to sleep mode it shuts down wlan0....
<thiebaude> ubuntuuser:you wouldn't want to re-install ubuntu again?
<Minty95> notwist, it was alraedy installed with ubuntu and i'm uptodate with all updates but am running an older version
<alirio> ahí alguien que hable español
<magnetron> !es > alirio
<ubottu> alirio, please see my private message
<uxi> when I restart my computer the sound levels reset....and on the startup the sound is on maximum levels....how can I solve this?
<ubuntuuser> thiebaude, I dont get your question?
<iljcu__> Hello I am new to linux ubuntu and want to install a game named "wolfenstein ET" so i downloaded it but now i'm getting an error, I cannot find glibc-2.0. Is there anyone who can help me?
<thiebaude> ubuntuuser:you already have ubuntu on your computer?
<ubuntuuser> thiebaude, yes
<ubuntuuser> thiebaude, it seems when I followed the instructions to get grub back it wiped my partition table
<iljcu__> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<damaranzig> iljcu_: try "sudo gksu" then type "adept_manager" type glib...select the thing you need
<gandalf__> hi
<gandalf__> :)
<gandalf__> anyone can helpme?
<KIAaze> with what?
<gandalf__> hi KIAaze :)
<ubuntuuser> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gandalf__> i've a "famous problem" with my wifi connection
<_haywire_> anyone know how to keep wlan0 always on without having to reboot or reissuing ifconfig/iwconfig commands
<thiebaude> ubuntuuser:i wish i had an answer for you
<gandalf__> [21:13] <_haywire_> anyone know how to keep wlan0 always on without having to reboot or reissuing ifconfig/iwconfig commands
<gandalf__> yes
<gandalf__> this is my problem
<gandalf__> :S
<FloodBot1> gandalf__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_haywire_> hey gandalf__ least i'm not alone
<gandalf__> no :°
<gandalf__> i've read that this is a famous problem for most users
<gandalf__> but i'venot found a solution
<gandalf__> :S
<gandalf__> sorry for my english :D
<NinjArch> hello i don't find the ubuntu fr
<KIAaze> you mean your wifi connection goes down randomly?
<_haywire_> ahh of course.... it sucks... how can i set my system up to sleep later then
<_haywire_> KIAaze yes but mostly when the monitor gets suspended
<comicinker> !punctuation | gandalf__
<ubottu> gandalf__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KIAaze> maybe just doing "killall nm-applet" might help, altough I'm not sure
<NinjArch> il y a quelqu'un qui parle fr ?
<Seveas> !fr | NinjArch
<KIAaze> oui, moi
<ubottu> NinjArch: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gandalf__> KIAaze: no, after i reboot my computer, i must to reset all settings in my wlan comnfiguration
<gandalf__> :S
<NinjArch> salut kiaaze
<gandalf__> ciao a tutti
<_haywire_> KIAaze i'm running a manual setup though
<ubuntuuser> Hello, I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and when i get to grub it says it cant install and when i open partition manager it says I have a blank hard drive!
<KIAaze> now for my problem: I tried running xterm as root from crontab trying different solutions and now I can't run any GUIs at all. I keep getting "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key" messages.
<ashp> I'm just about to start trawling through bugreports, but did anyone elses network bust in -4 kernel?
<ashp> oh, they disabled e1000, that makes sense
<axel> hy
<Administrator> .
<freedumMan> how do i see who is the creator of a package ...I noticed we are either way behind or I am and I want to verufy
<LjL> freedumMan: apt-cache show packagename | grep Maint
<[Solars]> in ubuntu to install virtualbox I would just apt-get install virtualbox?
<sophie_> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<macvr> hi guys.... i was trying to move my home folder to new partition.... i used this guide>>>http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome  ....i used the copy command as sudo find ... i have a problem now... when i start i'm not able to login to my user account... i get error in 1> .dmrc file was not created by user and is being ignored 2> .ICEauthority is not able to lock.......????? how do i correct this?
<LjL> !virtualbox | [Solars]
<ubottu> [Solars]: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Docteh> macvr: you copied it as root? chown it
<macvr> doc> s as root
<[Solars]> ljl but is there an amd64 version?
<Docteh> macvr: next time cp -Rpv place1 place2
<macvr> doc???... i'm a noob
<Docteh> well maybe skip the v, but I like to see what im copying
<iamringo>  So I can't get cd audio to play within programs running through wine. Other sound works fine, just not cd audio...any ideas?
<Docteh> macvr: I'm too hardcore to actually read that howto ;)
<sophie_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<keystr0k> looking for a good GUI SVN client (rapidSVN isn't working so well...)
<onthefence928> anyone here gotten WoW to run easily on hardy heron?
<onthefence928> i can't seem to get it installed
<Docteh> can you log in as anyone on that computer? like a text console?
<LjL> [Solars], i think so. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/virtualbox-ose reports so.
<macvr> docteh> how do i correct the errors NOW?
<Docteh> macvr: you want to do like sudo chown -R macvr /home/macvr
<macvr> docteh... i have only 1 user
<Docteh> o
<[Solars]> LjL so i just need to apt-get install virtualbox-ose to get it?
<LjL> [Solars]: if all goes well, yes.
<damaranzig> whenever i open gxine it blanks out gnome...must be something about MIT Xv extensions but what is it? help anyone?
<Docteh> macvr: log in at the console then
<Docteh> ctrl+alt+f1
<macvr> docteh>ok
<macvr> then?
<Docteh> macvr: you want to do like: sudo chown -R macvr /home/macvr
<freedumMan> LjL, dang why is pidgin so far behind they are at 2.5 now?
<uxi> when I restart my computer the sound levels reset....and on the startup the sound is on maximum levels....how can I solve this?
<macvr> so the command has my USERNAME twice? or does it have group?
<macvr> also
<Docteh> chown person /where/there/stuff/is
<damaranzig> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<LjL> freedumMan, are you aware that once an Ubuntu release is out, packages in it are NOT updated, except for security patches and critical bugfixes?
<Docteh> so ya i guess it does have your username twice
<LjL> !backports | freedumMan
<ubottu> freedumMan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<macvr> docteh>anything else i need to do?
<magnetron> i am trying to run the realtime -rt kernel, but ubuntu only starts in low-graphics mode when i try. i have installed the restricted modules package. i have a nvidia card. how do i solve this?
<LjL> freedumMan: i do believe Pidgin 2.5 is already in backports, however.
<brk3> hey, does anyone know the name of the lightweight scriptable gui toolkit that comes with ubuntu?
<freedumMan> LjL, reading now
<Docteh> macvr: maybe chown macvr:users /home/macvr
<^paradox^> im still working on my printer sharing problem
<brk3> i remember there definatly is one that someone used to make a moblock gui with before..
<Docteh> im not 100% sure :) but just the username will be fine
<damaranzig> whenever i open gxine it blanks out gnome...must be something about MIT Xv extensions but what is it? help anyone?
<LjL> freedumMan: the main Ubuntu repositories aim for stability, not bleeding-edge
<^paradox^> just as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<profxavier> I just updated a software package (openfire), but its not working properly --- how do I roll back to my previous version?
<freedumMan> LjL, besides source compile ...can i install this newer version myself from repo's or not
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<macvr> docteh> do i have to enter the file names after...﻿"sudo chown -R macvr /home/macvr" or just the command will do?
<brk3> found it
<brk3> zenity
<LjL> freedumMan: yes, from the backports repo, if it's available there (and i think it is).
<freedumMan> LjL, im under the assumption this is what backports does
<freedumMan> LjL, cool so i'll add the repo carefully
<_switchcat_> Does anybody know ACMarina who posts to the Ubuntu forums?  I was interested in following up on something he mentioned he was going to try...
<Docteh> the command i want you to do will go through everything
<macvr> docteh> oh... ok... so it does everything.... thank u...
<^paradox^> ive ran printing troubleshooter and opened the cups error log both of which ive put in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/MDLSCv88.html
<^paradox^> im bacv
<^paradox^> back*
<kajo> Hey, stupid question, but I'm a novice- I need to edit a hardware profile I have in VMware fusion, but all the options are greyed out; I assume this is because I'm not root? But I can't figure out how to open vmware as root.... any help?
<DigitalNinja> how do I install mailparse in Hardy Heron?
<Database> kajo: Tried sudo?
<kajo> well, the question is, "sudo ___"
<kajo> What do I fill the blank in with?
<kajo> I can tab up to "sudo vmware/"
<kajo> and then a further tab shows this:
<kajo> ~$ sudo vmware/
<kajo> Professional  Windows       XP
<^paradox^> ok so im really in need of hand with this. been 5 days now
<SiDi> kajo, i presume it would be "gksudo vmware"
<LjL> ^paradox^: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/39484 and http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-353654.html might help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 39484 in samba "cups smb printing backend no longer works" [High,Fix released]
<kajo> why gksudo and not sudo?
<supertanker> "Building Thin Client system"...what does that mean?
<SiDi> but maybe its vmw or vm-ware or something, just type 1/2 letters, and then type Tab and see what the terminal proposes for autocompletion
<LjL> !gksudo | kajo
<ubottu> kajo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Richnl> #ubuntu
<kajo> thank you.
<kajo> however, it didn't seem to do anything. :\
<freedumMan> LjL, works like a charm thank you !
<Richnl> # /#ubuntu
<LjL> Richnl: you *are* in #ubuntu
<kajo> Hello?
<SiDi> kajo, at worse, right click in ur apps menu, and type edit. then go to the menu item that matches VmWare and right click -> properties, and there you can see whats the name of the command to start it
<LjL> kajo: what didn't do anything?
<Richnl> ljl do you know how to setup a server
<SirBlc> hey.. having a weird issue.. my LAMP setup refuse to install any modules to apache2, it claims it don't exist. I'm running 8.04 LTS ubuntu server
<Richnl> ?
<LjL> Richnl: err, that's a bit generic a request. what sort of server?
<kajo> gksudo vmware did nothing
<DigitalNinja> How do I install or load mailparse in ubuntu?
<SiDi> RichiH, try to go on ubuntu.org and seek a little.
<Richnl> DHCP server
<Richnl> or a dns server
<SiDi> kajo, at worse, right click in ur apps menu, and type edit. then go to the menu item that matches VmWare and right click -> properties, and there you can see whats the name of the command to start it
<LjL> kajo: oh. well, i only saw the gksudo-related part of your question. what's the output of "which vmware"?
<jarek> hello
<kajo> kajo@dasg:~$ sudo vmware/
<kajo> Professional  Windows       XP
<kajo> @LjL
<jarek> it is anymore polish?
<LjL> kajo: i said "which vmware", not sudo vmware
<LjL> !pl | jarek
<ubottu> jarek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kajo> Is "which vmware" a command? I type that in and get nothing. I assume you wanted me to press tab after "vmware"
<jarek> są jacyś polacy tu?
<kajo> which vmware comes up with nothing.
<LjL> no, i want you to type just that. it's a command.
<SiDi> !pl | jarek
<SiDi> Damn, that makes a fool of me.
<ubottu> jarek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> kajo: ok, then "vmware" is not the vmware command name
<kajo> I found the command name, and used gksudo just now.
<jarek> !pl
<SiDi> kajo, http://www.google.com/search?q=run+vmware+in+command+line
<kajo> But it didn't solve me problem.
<LjL> kajo: you can do as sidi said, or just guess... for VMWare Player, the command used to be "vmplayer", if you're using server, perhaps it's "vmserver"
<kajo> Somy*
<kajo> my*
<jarek> !pl |jarek
<ubottu> jarek, please see my private message
<kajo> Ok, but I'm running workstation.
<kajo> trying to edit the hardware profile of my virtual station.
<^paradox^> im afraid i just dont know how to set it up for printer sharing. im trying to setup printer sharing over our network. the printer is connected to my wifes pc which runs windows vista home. this pc the on i wanna print to it from runs ubuntu 8.04
<kajo> And even though I ran it as gksudo, I still have all these options grayed out.
<kajo> Any help?
<SiDi> kajo, there seem to be several guides, the best would be to google for the one that fits your needs. Not much people use VMWare, to tell you the truth.
<SirBlc> hey.. having a weird issue.. my LAMP setup refuse to install any modules to apache2, it claims it don't exist. I'm running 8.04 LTS ubuntu server
<supertanker> ...Wait a second
<supertanker> What is LTSP?
<supertanker> Isn't that Long Term Service Provider?
<supertanker> What the heck am I installing?!
<SiDi> supertanker, what's wrong with LTS ?
<LjL> jarek: /join #ubuntu-pl
<jarek>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<supertanker> Sidi, I thought I was installing a web server, not some weird terminal server
<supertanker> Haha
<kajo> Thanks, SiDi.
<kajo> I'll try.
<jarek>  /join #ubuntu-pl
<^paradox^> ive already setup the vista pc to share the printer and files etc
<kajo> Thanks LjL
<coil7237> I'm setting my ip/subnet using exalt, static ip.  But it keeps reverting to dhcp, knocking me offline.  What application, exalt, other, would keep doing this?
<macvr> docteh> u there? the login prob[sudo chown] was solved.... thank u....
<SiDi> supertanker, a decent server is run without X server for performance reasons. That would be insane, and if you ask why at someone working on hosting companies they'll laugh at you.
<SiDi> supertanker, try windows server 2003 if you want a server that overwastes resources.
<^paradox^> maybe someone could pm me and we could run through the steps together? Goofee had pmd me a couple days ago, but had to leave in the middle
<supertanker> SidSo wait, this is just X + a web server and supporting programs right?
<Decco> hiya
<supertanker> That's what I want
<TuxMaster> hi
<leslieviljoen> hi
<supertanker> Sorry
<supertanker> SoNot X
<supertanker> Terminal only
<supertanker> Right?
<SiDi> If you want a X server i recommand using the non-server version (or find out a guide about how to install an X server)
<supertanker> (I don't want X is my point)
<Decco> i've installed php5, mysql and apache2.. they are all running and working, but php5 won't talk to sql.. trying to install drupal :&/
<leslieviljoen> anyone know of an IRC client that can group people's text into threads?
<supertanker> This is just a command line Linux server?
<leslieviljoen> this is terrible?
<SiDi> Again, supertanker, i would recommand a light X server environment if you really need it.
<kajo> I'm having no luck finding a guide, SiDi
<supertanker> Sidi, I don't need or want X. I just thought that LTSP was some weird SSH ish thing
<supertanker> But if it's just a command line Linux system I'm happy
<SiDi> supertanker, that's what its meant to be : performances before anything else. but i think you can find easily on the web how to install an x serv on your server (or just use the home version)
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<supertanker> Good
<SiDi> kajo, maybe more explanations on the VMWare official webby? ;)
<subsume> I've placed a script in my cron.daily but it doesn't appear to be working, but I'm not getting root emails about it either. What can be going wrong?
<subsume> I've placed a script in my cron.daily but it doesn't appear to be working, but I'm not getting root emails about it either. What can be going wrong?
<subsume> Do I need to register it within cron?
<supertanker> I'm setting up a server on a 450Mhz PIII, so performance is good :P Thanks Sidi for clearing that up
<SiDi> oh okey supertanker, all my apologizes
<LjL> supertanker: it's a command line Linux system, with a kernel more adapter to typical server needs, and of course, you can also use it as an SSH server.
<SiDi> supertanker, i thought you were complaining about what it is :P You can try AlternateCD for installs on machines with old/weak hardware too
<leslieviljoen> subsume: is the script executable?
<supertanker> Excellent
<e-ogma_> Hi, I'm having a little trouble installing ubuntu 8.04 ALTERNATE. It installs ok, but the X is not working. there is no image data going to the screen on F7. can anyone help?
<supertanker> Sidi, I got the alternate CD (Thank god :P)
<TuxMaster> mr burns
<SiDi> supertanker, i myself might install Ubuntu on my P II in little time (more for fun that actual utility tho :P)
<supertanker> I was just panicking whe nI saw it meant something else
<supertanker> It's almost done installing
<coil7237> deever, have you tried making your regular users part of whatever group (disk iirc) has permissions for the drive?
<subsume> leslieviljoen: its -rwxr-xr-x 1 me staff 25345 Sep 25 00:15 automysqlbackup.sh.2.5
<DigitalFiz> w00ps
<subsume> does it need to be owned by root?
<SiDi> e-ogma, i didn't try the AlternateCD yet, but i think the X server is optional with AlternateCD install
<keystr0k> Anyone know of a (GUI) subversion client that is better than RapidSVN?
<supertanker> Uh
<supertanker> Woah
<Distort> Anyone here willing to tackle a slow internet connection issue?
<supertanker> What's going on?
<mateo> hello
<SiDi> supertanker, that was an attack from MicrosoftZor ! (sorry couldn't resist)
<DigitalFiz> netsplit
<TuxMaster> hi
<mateo> gdmsetup gives me a "segmentation fault"
<supertanker> Haha
<SiDi> No they all logged in at same time too. Some dude playing with bots.
<supertanker> Well thanks for your help all
<e-ogma> SiDi, really?! because, startx is running... it just doesn't work.
<LjL> network problems
<supertanker> If I can get Linux to regognize my modem I'll be great
<SiDi> Distort, we still can try
<mateo> any idea ?
<supertanker> I take it most hardware modems (Old giant ISA cards) will work?
<SiDi> e-ogma, that would need further investigation but i can't help you on this ;) Maybe ask about AlternateCD install and X server on the forums
<nikki_> Hey guys! This is actually a pretty old problem, but I fixed it and forgot about it.
<supertanker> I love hardwarem odems
<supertanker> modems*
<leslieviljoen> subsume: check that it has the same permissions and ownership as everything else
<nikki_> The latest 2 nvidia drivers listed in EnvyNG don't work for me.
<SiDi> e-ogma, probably the fastest way to get an answer if noone got a similar case under hand to help you find out what's wrong.
<subsume> leslieviljoen: it doesn't.
<subsume> the rest are different
<nikki_> But the 3rd one (72.something) works.
<supertanker> But what's this "Thin Client" thing it's making?
<supertanker> Sidi, do you know?
<leslieviljoen> subsume: well try and make it the same then
<Distort> SiDi: still try what? :o
<SiDi> nikki_, the 173.x didn't work for me when i tried them. I'ld recommand to stay with the official repository ones (169.x, working good here with 8800 GTS 320mb)
<DigitalFiz> whats +J?
<nikki_> Hmm...
<SiDi> supertanker, never heard of that Thin Client thingy
<leslieviljoen> subsume: also, try and use the same command interpreter (check that line 1 is the same as the others)
<nikki_> SiDi, how do I get the latest official repo one?
<nikki_> SiDi, is it on apt-get.
<leslieviljoen> subsume: though that shouldn't cause a problem
<Decco> anyone wanna help me with php5/mysql.. seems like php5 dont see that mysql is running missing config someplace maybe ?
<nikki_> If so, I'll aptitude search for it.
<SiDi> nikki_, i think it is
<v0lksman> anyone know how to reconfigure mouse drivers for the MX Revolution?  It suddenly stopped working today.  Tried on another machine and it works fine...Buttons still work but no motion on Ubuntu... :(
<kajo> SiDi, I don't see anything about my problem.
<nikki_> I'm hoping the whole thing doesn't break again. SiDi what exactly didn't work for you in the latest?
<SiDi> nikki_, if your GPU is recent, it should be nvidia-glx-new. You can check on Ubuntu docs what driver fits most with your GPU, and then remove --purge yours and install those from repo.
<kajo> Everyone just acts like it shouldn't be grayed or something.
<SiDi> nikki_, my X server was crashing when i was turning them on, and on system boot.
<SiDi> Distort, what did you mean?
<nikki_> SiDi, for me, the screen was 'flickering' and making crazy artifacts.
<nikki_> SiDi, it was same for 96.*.
<SiDi> kajo, try to use the forums then, i really don't know about VMWare's inner workings.
<mrmateo> Hello
<mrmateo> gdmsetup gives me a segfault
<mrmateo> any idea ?
<SiDi> nikki_, what card do you have ?
<nikki_> Nvidia GeForce FX 5600
<windmill> what is in the ~/.cache directory?   mine is about 300MB
<SiDi> Ok then it won't be the nvidia-glx-new.
<sophie_> Trying to install xubuntu-desktop by "task" in synaptic results in the removal of ubuntu-desktop and evince in favor of xubuntu-desktop and evince-gtk... I thought this would allow me to have both desktops available.. what's happening?
<nikki_> SiDi, thanks for checking, so which one should I install then?
<SiDi> windmill, it's likely that this comes from the trash folder that is inside .cache
<SiDi> nikki_, give me a sec, i'll find you a doc link
<nikki_> SiDi, thanks a lot. You seem to be really busy on the ircs. :)
 * [Solars] ponders if he can find his old games and see if there are some *nix drivers
<profxavier> how do I find older packages? I updated to the latest Openfire today, found that it didnt work, wasnt able to roll back to 3.6.0, and I cannot find old .debs on their website... ?
<SiDi> nikki_, i'm meant to find some gnome devs to discuss with them about an idea i had (i dont often have ideas :P)
<Distort> SiDi: My internet connection seems to be averaging at 10-20kB/s, I expect at least 60kB/s+ though, any idea what the issue could be?  It only seems to be slow on Ubuntu.
<nikki_> SiDi, I see. Best of luck with it! :)
<windmill> SiDi, There are lots of file ending in .db in there
<SiDi> Distort, it would be good to find a packet tracker to see if something is using your bandwidth. Are you using WiFi or something similar by the way ?
<dn4> how do I watch cspan.org videos ?
<SiDi> windmill, .db is likely to be related to databases. It depends on what you got installed on your computer.
<SiDi> Damn there isn't a search button on english doc, or what ?
<nikki_> SiDi, where exactly would you look for the docs? I can do it myself.
<Distort> SiDi: I'm using a wireless adaptor that gets signal from my nearby DSL router.
<SiDi> nikki_, i think you'll find it on the nvidia site. There are 3 kinds of nvidia drivers : legacy, normal, and new, if i remember well. For each, there's a list of supported cards.
<e-ogma> SiDi: i've serched google, and asked around... Before, i tried to run live 8.04, but after the ubuntu progress bar the screen would just shut black with the power led blinking... now, its the same. I'm using an old PCI 64 DRAM video card, do you think it would be that?
<SiDi> Distort, it could be that a daemon is using bandwidth, or you're not using the most optimised drivers.
<Marius> can i eat mushrooms that have hairs?
<SiDi> Best is to google "slow wifi ubuntu", and eventually to add the exact name of your WiFi adaptor
<dn4> has ubuntu figured out a way to watch cspan's live streams?
<zer0o> hi guys can somebody help me with wicd?
<SiDi> Maybe, e-ogma.
<bariga> talking about drivers does anybody know if the proprietary driver works stable ?
<bariga> the one of nvidia
<SiDi> I think there is an output when you start X, at Ctrl+Alt+F8, e-ogma
<profxavier> how do I find older packages? I updated to the latest Openfire today, found that it didnt work, wasnt able to roll back to 3.6.0, and I cannot find old .debs on their website... ?
<SiDi> Maybe this will help you to find what's crashing it, e-ogma.
<fignuts> hi
<fignuts> i've installed ubuntu on my laptop, everything is fine but i have no sound
<SiDi> bariga, you can install those that ubuntu suggests you to use in the "Peripheral Drivers" window in System -> Settings menu.
<histo> !sound > fignuts
<ubottu> fignuts, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !sound > fignuts
<so_> is there an easy way to upgrade to 2.6.27-rc4 ?
<profxavier> fignuts, sound in which application (please be specific, possibly the one ur using to test the sound)
<fignuts> in any
<fignuts> from the sounds manager in administration
<fignuts> preferences, rather
<SiDi> fignuts, google "ubuntu + the name of your sound card"
<bariga> SiDi: i know but i wanna know if the nvidia driver is stable and won't mess up my os :)
<supertanker> Whatever this "Thin  Client" is, it's taking ages to compress
<fignuts> ok
<nikki_> An 'i' to the left of a package in the search result list in aptitude means its installed right?
<ejer> the one ubuntu supplies works fine bariga
<seand> where would i go to ask someone to update the Qt packages in the repository?
<SiDi> fignuts, it's likely that you need to install particular drivers. it happens with old or new or exotic sound cards. Search the docs + google and you'll find guides for most of the cards.
<macvr> hi guys....i'm a noob... i moved my home folder to new partition and now the home folder has a lost&found folder with only root access...wheras the lost+found in my root is accesible by me...do i need to change the permissions?
<profxavier> fignuts, i wrote the part in brackets () to ask which specific application you are attempting to get sound to work on
<bariga> thx ejer
<SiDi> bariga, this one doesnt at all for me (whilst others did and forced me to reinstall it all :P)
<SiDi> hehe supertanker, time to make coffee then ;)
<seand> anyone know?
<funkja> I'm trying to start a graphical application via cron. Let's say that I want my Exaile, my music player, to open and play a song every minute. I put in my cron tab "* * * * * 'env DISPLAY=:0.0 exaile'" to setup my display enviornment and start the application. I can see in my syslog that it ran the command but my music player did not start. Any ideas on how to make this work?
<SiDi> seand, i think you can ask on forums, or maybe in the developers part of the site. maybe they don't update it because they're checkin for compatibility glitches.
<Decco> anyone wanna help me with php5/mysql.. seems like php5 dont see that mysql is running missing config someplace maybe ??
<supertanker> Poor Pentium III
<nikki_> SiDi, 23:06 < nikki_> An 'i' to the left of a package in the search result list in aptitude means its installed right?
<macvr> ﻿hi guys....i'm a noob... i moved my home folder to new partition and now the home folder has a lost&found folder with only root access...wheras the lost+found in my root is accesible by me...do i need to change the permissions?
<nikki_> :)
<tyberion_> hmm how can I get a list of all files that are in a package, I got via apt-get install...?
<profxavier> Decco, I think thats been a known issue
<SiDi> nikki_, yes it does.
<ejer> seand: you should search launchpad first https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Slart_> funkja: just one thing.. that would start exaile every second.. not every minute, iirc
<seand> k thanks SiDi
<nikki_> SiDi, thanks, sorry for bugging you. :P
<Decco> profxavier, and how do i fix ?
<profxavier> Decco, have you scanned the forums about it... if not, thats a good idea
<sjur> hello all
<SiDi> nikki_, you may have to uninstall your drivers in a first time "sudo aptitude purge XXX" if you use aptitude, "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge XXX" if you use apt-get.
<seand> oh okay thanks ejer
<jhaig> How can I configure apache to allow me to use perl?  I have installed the apache perl packages but I can only use it in the cgi-bin directory.  Thanks?
<Decco> profxavier, i have tho.. that's why i'm here
 * SiDi is completely lost :D
<seand> but ejer, i did just get it yesterday, so it probably isn't updated
<ejer> jhaig: that is normal
<bobertdos> tyberion_: Read the manual for apt-cache. The showpkg command would be a good starting point.
<Slart_> funkja: nevermind me.. I'm lost and wrong =)
<sjur> how do i browse into a folder on my desktop using terminal?
<ejer> seand: they will not update it in current release unless it is security fixes etc
<Slart_> funkja: crontab updates once a minute.. no matter what I think I've read
<funkja> Slart_: haha okay, thought so.
<histo> sjur: cd /home/sjur/Desktop
<seand> ejer: wow that sucks
<seand> ejer: bug fixes are important too
<ejer> sjur: cd ~/Desktop/yourfolder
<funkja> Slart_: any ideas on how to start a program that uses X
<jhaig> ejer: But it is possible to enable it throughout.  I've done it on (dare I say it) other Linux distributions but the configuration set up for Apache on Ubuntu is different.
<SiDi> seand, in fact ejer is right : it's about launchpad :D
<ejer> seand: they will do bug fixes
<Marie_untu> I have been working in a text document with Abiword, I saved the file and after restart the pc the file only has 1 page, is there any way to recover the lost data?????
<profxavier> how do I find older packages? I updated to the latest Openfire today, found that it didnt work, wasnt able to roll back to 3.6.0, and I cannot find old .debs on their website... ?
<seand> ejer: do i have to let them know about the bug, then?
<SiDi> sjur, you should be able to do with "cd" to move and "ls" to display. use "man cd" and "man ls" for more details and options
<Slart_> funkja: I would make a script then make sure the script runs as it should when started from a terminal.. then try starting it from crontab.. just to separate things
<macvr> ﻿hi guys....i'm a noob... i moved my home folder to new partition and now the home folder has a lost&found folder with only root access...wheras the lost+found in my root is accesible by me...do i need to change the permissions?
<sjur> i get reply no such file or direcdtory
<Hackintosh411> Hey
<funkja> Slart_: I have gone to a different tty console even and ran 'env DISPLAY=:0.0 exaile' and it works. but it won't work in cron
<ejer> jhaig: check this, http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/addcgitoapache.shtml
<Hackintosh411> Hackintosh411 just made the switch from windows vista to ubuntu 8.04!
<ejer> !bugs | seand
<ubottu> seand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<seand> no no it's not in ubuntu it's in qt
<seand> the non-updated package
<SiDi> "cd FOLDERNAME" to move to the folder named FOLDERNAME. "cd /" to go to the root of your system. "cd ~/" to go to your personal folder. "cd .." to go to parent folder, sjur
<jhaig> ejer: Thanks.
<bobertdos> macvr: Unless you actually need something in that folder, I'd leave it be. Otherwise, you can certainly try changing permissions.
<Slart_> funkja: perhaps the "env" thingy just works in bash.. not sure if crontab starts a terminal first.. try running it as bash -c bla bla bla or whatever the bash switch is to run a  command
<ejer> seand: qt is a toolkit used in ubuntu, you would usually report bug to ubuntu
<SiDi> sjur, also, "ls" to display the content of the current folder.
<funkja> Slart_: good idea
<Marie_untu> ﻿I have been working in a text document with Abiword, I saved the file and after restart the pc the file only has 1 page, is there any way to recover the lost data?????
<seand> ejer: yeah but the bug was fixed in a newer version of qt
<Marie_untu> How can i recover data from the computer registry???
<seand> ejer: so i was just asking if i should tell them about it, and ask to update
<csilk> Marie_untu,  ubuntu has no "computer registry"
<Guest85786> hi! is there a russian ubuntu channel?
<ejer> seand: most likely it will be in hardy+1 , if you do not see a bug report, you may want to submit one, but most likely this has been covered
<seand> oh
<macvr> bobertdos> ok... what about the folder in my root ... is it normal to be accesible by the admin user? why i'm asking this is since i had a problem and a lot of file permissions were changed...
<SiDi> Marie_untu, what the bloody hell is Abiword ?
<profxavier> how do I find older packages? I updated to the latest Openfire today, found that it didnt work, wasnt able to roll back to 3.6.0, and I cannot find old .debs on their website... ?
<seand> where would i find hardy+1 ejer? :D
<Marie_untu> ok csilk, so is there any way to recover the data typed???
<ejer> !interepid | seand
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interepid
<seand> ejer: please forgive me lack of knowledge about linux :)
<ejer> !intrepid | seand
<ubottu> seand: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<seand> ooh sounds risky
<ejer> SiDi: abiword is a word processor
<Marie_untu> sidi, it is a word processor, quite known, it comes as default with xubuntu
<csilk> Marie_untu,  you could try looking in .abiword or w/e the config dir is called. i dont use that app so i'm not your guy
<SiDi> Marie_untu, it seems your editor didn't actually save the file if there is a part of it missing. And i don't think there is a way to recover it unless AbiWord is able to save current document and propose backups if it crashed.
<bobertdos> macvr: It is not normal to be able to access any folder besides home without root privileges.
<ejer> Marie_untu: it is possible abiword saved a backup of your file called yourfile.abw~
<leslieviljoen> SiDi: abiword is awesome!
<Guest85786> hi! is there a russian ubuntu channel?
<SiDi> leslieviljoen, Marie_untu, ejer, sorry, never heard of it. :) I'ld say that you should check the abiword default folder or if there is a version of your file with a ~ at end of name. that's usually where you find backups.
<Marie_untu> ejer: where abiword saves the backups???
<funkja> Slart_: still didn't work. darn it.
<SiDi> Hi Guest85786 : #ubuntu-ru
<v0lksman> what controls the input of mouse movement in X?  Something killed my mouse today but the buttons still work fine...just can't move the cursor...
<Guest85786> SiDi, thanks
<ejer> Marie_untu: go to edit>prefs in abiword > documents, you will see it by default auto saves every 5 mins to yourfile.bak~
<funkja> Slart_: Is there a way to get better output from cron?
<Marie_untu> sidi, better for you, abi just destroy my day :)
<macvr> bobertos> oh....could u post a screenshot of ur root folder... so that i could compare and alter the file permissions to match the emblems?
<Slart_> funkja: cron has a log-level switch.. check the man page
<Slart_> funkja: you could try saving the output of your command using some redirection too
<ejer> v0lksman: even after you restart X?
<Slart_> funkja: what does your crontab look like now?
<alphae> what is the best solition to protect proxy trojen and other attack?
<v0lksman> ejer: yep...even reconfigured xorg just to be safe...
<alphae> ????????????
<Marie_untu> ejer: yep, it says "File extension: .bak~", but where it is stored???
<ejer> v0lksman: i know it sounds dumb, but make sure it is plugged in right
<funkja> Slart_:  * * * * "bash -c 'env DISPLAY=:0.0 exaile'"
<alphae> what is the best solition to protect proxy trojen and other attack?
<SiDi> Marie_untu, in the same folder than the document you were working on, i guess.
<SiDi> alphae, there is no trojan/virus on Ubuntu.
<csilk> alphae,  what?
<v0lksman> ejer: hahaha...yeah...believe me...I've tried in both USB ports on my laptop...same problem...also tried in my buddies laptop (same thing running windows) and it works so it's not the mouse
<Slart_> funkja: tried dropping the "env" and just doing "bash -c 'DISPLAY=0.0 exaile'" ?
<seand> so ejer: in launchpad.net those packages that are built will be in 8.10 but not in 8.04?
<SiDi> v0lksman, does it just always crash ?
<deever> coil7237: well, i've created new partitions on the drive and after that it didn't work anymore...;)
<Slart_> funkja: also .. make sure crontab doesn't do weird stuff with your 's and "s
<DimStar> hello.. how would the process be if I'd like to see the library 'libproxy' appearing in your distribution?
<v0lksman> SiDi: ?  no crashing...just no mouse motion..buttons work fine...everything else seems ok
<ejer> seand: when ubuntu is released, they no longer update packages for features on that version, only security stuff, so you will maybe need to wait for next ver
<alphae>  mean irc services like unreal de  sidi
<alphae> sidi  mean irc services like unreal de
<SiDi> v0lksman, but i mean it's always? I only had this after huge crash of fullscreen wine apps.
<v0lksman> ejer: SiDi: dmesg also shows the reciever each time I plug it in or unplug it
<seand> ejer: do you happen to know when 8.10 is scheduled? :)
<linny> hello im using tsclient in ubuntu to connect to a win server2003 desktop does anyone know how i can make the ctl alt del keystrokes go to the server rather than the local machine ? thanks
<mikebot> IS there a terminal torrent client that doesn't run as slowly as does rtorrent?
<Slart_> funkja: oh.. another thing.. try putting the full path to exaile in there too..
<alphae>  mean irc services like unreal de ???
<SiDi> alphae, you will not receive trojans on linux. This doesnt happen because Linux is cool.
<ejer> Marie_untu: i am trying to figure it out
<Marie_untu> ok, i found the back up file, but the data still missing? you know another way..?
 * SiDi knows that what he said is obviously a very simplified and shortened version of what it actually is.
<funkja> Slart_: okay
<ejer> Marie_untu: nope
<profxavier> how do I find older packages? I updated to the latest Openfire today, found that it didnt work, wasnt able to roll back to 3.6.0, and I cannot find old .debs on their website... ?
<v0lksman> SiDi: well it was working this morning...suddenly (while using it) it got chunky then stopped all together...I've rebooted (power off)..no dice...reconfigured xorg, xorg-input-mouse and restarted...no go...
<leslieviljoen> Marie_untu: I think you are out of luck
<Marie_untu> i created the document with openoffice the i modified it wth abiword, then i saved it and now just 1 page was saved
<coil7237> deever, what are the partitions formatted as?
<bobertdos> macvr: The root directory has octal permissions 755
<SiDi> Marie_untu, there is nothing to do if in the backup file data wasn't saved either. Is your Hard Drive Disk full, by chance? Did you change the chmod of the wolder in which you work? (i don't know what else it could be)
<v0lksman> SiDi: even revoco is still working on the wheel...hahaha
<Distort> How do I tell the terminal to change it's directory to the desktop? >>
<Marie_untu> :) thanks leslievil for not advise
<ejer> Marie_untu: those 2 programs do not use same format... so funny stuff can happen, stick with one or the other
<coil7237> deever, also, did you set them as "users" instead of "user" in fstab?
<SiDi> v0lksman, if you're not scared of it, you may boot in recovery mode and reset your X server to default.
<bobertdos> Distort: assuming you're in the home directory, cd Desktop
<linny> ﻿ Distort: cd ./Desktop
<Marie_untu> yep I know that now, but abi should advise you before open the odt file...
<Choice> Why do I get results from Google UK when I use the firefox default home page?
<Distort> Thanks :D
<bobertdos> Distort: otherwise, cd ~/Desktop
<Marie_untu> otherwise people like me will stop using abi
<SiDi> v0lksman, did you install anything by the meanwhile, btw ?
<v0lksman> SiDi: hrm...yeah mebbe...how's that different from dpkg-reconfigure?
<macvr> bobertdos>i meant th folders inside root[bin.boot,...]
<v0lksman> SiDi: nope...no changes to the system today
<seand> Choice: probably the wrong channel to ask in ;)
<Marie_untu> anyway, thanks very much for the answers
<Marie_untu> :)
<babaklinux> hi
<SiDi> Distort, from wherever: "cd ~/Desktop"
<profxavier> is there maybe an FTP site, where i can get earlier releases of packages?
<csilk> Choice, either you;re in the UK or thats the way the firefox homepage is working right now?
<ejer> v0lksman: maybe? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421581
<mez2> firefox doesn't start anymore.. it just quits after the "starting firefox" window dissapears
<ejer> profxavier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<csilk> Choice, uk and us google are the same anyway unless you specifically click the tab that says "uk search only" or somtheing like that
<funkja> Slart_: Sep 29 15:23:01 niniel CRON[22814]: (funkja) CMD ("/bin/bash -c '/usr/bin/env DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/exaile'") - And it is still not working.
<SiDi> v0lksman, i'm not sure but i don't know if dpkg-reconfigure really changes everything. It more sounds to me like a GUI to xorg.conf. Reset always worked for me when nothing else did.
<deever> coil7237: the automount mechanism doesn't use the fstab...
<SiDi> v0lksman, of course you'll backup your xorg.conf before :D
<faria> hello
<jack-desktop> where is the java jdk folder?
<v0lksman> ejer: yea saw that bug report...no fix listed though...and I'm in Hardy and not using evdev
<idefix_> why is linux so careful with allowing its user to make a directory in root?
<babaklinux> I want install lm_sensors but when I write this command sudo apt-get install lm_sensors this error appear  Reading package lists... Done
<babaklinux> Building dependency tree
<babaklinux> Reading state information... Done
<babaklinux> E: Couldn't find package lm_sensors
<babaklinux>  how can I nstall it?
<FloodBot2> babaklinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alphae> i need irc support for unreal where can i get info about that?
<mikebot> Or, how can I run transmission from a terminal?
<profxavier> ejer, nothing comes up for results when searching for Openfire
<SiDi> profxavier, all i can say is that it's not recommanded at all.
<v0lksman> SiDi: how do you reset?
<profxavier> SiDi, what isnt ?
<kevin---> Anyone know how in Xubuntu to reinstall the GNOME network manager and get rid of wicd? I don't wanna screw things up
<ejer> v0lksman: they suggest a fix there... acpi grub line, or use ps2
<alphae> i need irc support for unreal where can i get info about that?
<ejer> profxavier: is it an ubuntu package?
<SiDi> profxavier, using packages not on the official repository. There might be bugs that werent fixed yet.
<idefix_> babaklinux' flood covered my question :(
<profxavier> SiDi, i think you meant to reply to someone else, not me
<brightwebworks> I am using Eclipse Europa with Ubuntu and the java engine slows down my development. Eclipse is just behaving very slow. Anyway to advert this situation?
<SiDi> v0lksman, you can boot on Recovery mode from Grub for that. And don't forget to "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/mysexyxorg.backup" before
<jnus> ok - I know this is a little 'offtopic'. I need someone to help me out with some VB for excel... Small problem, used hours @ google and still no answer. Any Excel-script experts who would give their 2 cents?
<profxavier> ejer, yes, its a package available on Ubuntu
<mez2> firefox doesn't start anymore.. it just quits after the "starting firefox" window dissapears.,, anybody know a solution? i already tried reinstalling firefox
<SiDi> alphae, try an IRC channel that concerns Unreal, not Ubuntu ?
<idefix_> I give a round of beer
<Slart_> funkja: hmm.. ok.. let me install exaile and have a go at it
<dimebar> mez2: if you run it from the console do you get any error messages?
<SiDi> jnus, did you try Wine instead?
<Choice> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/   directs me to Google.co.uk  I want to change it but I want ubuntu to get money like firefox does
<v0lksman> ejer: I must be having a rough day cause I don't see that suggestion on the report...
<leslieviljoen> babaklinux: perhaps you are looking for collectd?
<ejer> profxavier: no, it does not seem to be
<Distort> How do I figure out which package manager I'm using?
<babaklinux> ﻿I want install lm_sensors but when I write this command sudo apt-get install lm_sensors this error appear http://paste.ubuntu.com/52222/plain/  how can I install it?
<funkja> Slart_: okay, thanks.
<SiDi> Distort, do you usually type aptitude or apt-get ?
<ejer> v0lksman: i posted a forum link, not a bug report http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421581
<mez2> dimebar how do i start it from the console
<v0lksman> SiDi: but what am I running in recovery mode to reset?
<seand> Choice: yeah but firefox is a quality project that has potential
<mez2> dimebar just typing firefox?
<Distort> I've never typed either, actually
<profxavier> ejer, yeah, sorry, its not apart of Ubuntu
<profxavier> my bad
<ejer> Distort: you are using apt, whatever you choose is just a frontend to apt
<SiDi> v0lksman, there are not much options at all, it'll be obvious, don't worry ;) And please confirm you backed up your xorg.conf, just incase :P
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to close a window in irssi?
<jnus> SiDi: sorry - not trying to get excel running on Ø**nix - It runs perfectly. I've got an excel problem. I want to see my formular AND the values which is used.
<dimebar> mez2: yeah
<scales11> hi all, i just installed xubuntu onto my ps3 and for some reason the network card (wired) is not getting a connection.  i am not sure it is fully detected
<v0lksman> ejer: ahh...thanks...wrong window... ;)
<mez2> dimebar it says Segmentation fault
<ejer> profxavier: you will find the packages at their site I assume
<profxavier> ejer, do you know how to go back a package ?
<v0lksman> SiDi: hahah...I have backups... :0
<v0lksman> SiDi: :)
<dimebar> mez2: just that?  doesn't it say anything before that?
<SiDi> babaklinux, the package name is probably different. Go on the editor's site or packages.ubuntu.com and search for the good one (you can use apt-cache search XXX to search for XXX too)
<ejer> uninstall then reinstall profxavier
<profxavier> ejer, no, they don't have them on the site, so im trying to find an FTP or something
<mez2> dimebar no
<profxavier> ejer, reinstall from what ?
<linny> ﻿ scales11: there is a separate room for ps3 http://psubuntu.com/
<ejer> profxavier: this is not an ubuntu question really
<linny> go there
<SiDi> jnus, #microsoftexcel then :P You'll barely find someone using Excel here ;)
<profxavier> ejer, falling back to a previous package is
<kevin---> looking to uninstall wicd in Xubuntu but not break GNOME network manager in the process. Any ideas?
<snip3r> hey everyone, I have been having a small problem with ubuntu recently and I was wondering, If anybody could help me out. Whenever I restart my computer by clicking restart on the shut down icon, my laptop logs me off but stalls when the load bar appears and freezes when the load bar is empty. Does anyone know how to address the issues?
<dimebar> mez2: in nautilus set 'show hidden files' to true and rename your .mozilla to mozilla~backup
<jondiced> quit
<SiDi> kevin---, no sorry ;x
<jnus> SiDi: thanks - (Not mee... girlfriends homework :))
<Slart_> funkja: ok.. crontab edited.. now let's wait and see what happens
<kevin---> SiDi, aw :(. That's fine then
<funkja> Slart_: k
<Slart_> funkja: ok.. nothing but a log entry in the syslog..
<babaklinux> SiDi: I'm reading this http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-lm-sensors-on-Ubuntu-47205.shtml
<bobertdos> macvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52223/
<funkja> Slart_: that's all i'm getting too. at least it isn't just my system :)
<babaklinux> SiDi: but don't work
<jack-desktop> where can i find the java jdk folder
<funkja> Slart_: do you know of another way to do this besides cron?
<Slart_> funkja: hmm.. I also get a segfault in python just after the command
<Slart_> funkja: do you get that too?
<snip3r> anybody know the problem im referring to or has any type of idea in mind?
<SiDi> babaklinux, maybe the guide isn't up to date or the package was removed for some reason. I would try http://packages.ubuntu.com, or the package editor's website ;)
<funkja> Slart_: where would I see that?
<macvr> bobertdos> thank you... will match it accordingly...
<xfm> hi all
<mez2> dimebar same story
<xfm> I have downloaded gwget, my problem is when i click on a file in gmail, il downloads only a html page. Anyone knows how to configure the prog?
<mez2> dimebar firefox still doesnt work
<ubuntuuser> [Q] I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but when I boot i get an error saying it cant mount if i select any ubuntu options but not if i use grub to boot windows
<mikebot> Does transmission-cli not work in 8.04?
<ejer> profxavier: change the URL to be the version you want http://www.igniterealtime.org/downloads/download-landing.jsp?file=openfire/openfire_3.6.0a_all.deb
<Slart_> funkja: in the syslog..
<SiDi> snip3r, it could be a file/config/package being buggy aswell as hardware compatibility. Is there any output in the Shell (Ctrl+Alt+F1 for shell, Ctrl+Alt+F7 for Graphic UI) ?
<funkja> Slart_: I did not see that, no
<SiDi> mikebot, transmission works ok for me, out of the box. check your routeur configuration.
<alphae> how can i protect my Unreal3.2.3 irc server against to proxy and trojan attack?
<mikebot> SiDi: I'm trying to get the command line transmission to work though. When I try to install it from the package manager I get some error..
<ejer> a firewall alphae?
<babaklinux> SiDi: how can I understand lm_sensors is in wich category in this page  ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<profxavier> ejer, thanks :D
<SiDi> mikebot, sorry, i never tried this. I actually didn't know you could do peer 2 peer in command line.
<macvr> ﻿bobertdos> thank you...
<ejer> mikebot: check out rtorrent for cli torrents...
<mikebot> SiDi: IT's OK. Thanks for responding though.
<mez2> what is GDB?
<kurumin> d
<ejer> babaklinux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages
<mikebot> ejer: rtorrent was running relaly slowly for me.. Do you know if transmission-cli is no longer supported or anything?
<ejer> why mikebot
<dimebar> mez2: do you have mozplugger installed?
<SiDi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/allpackages babaklinux. if it's not on this page then search at the editor's website ;)
<Gun_Smoke> rtorrent rockes
<mez2> dimebar i dont think so its a clean install of ubuntu, i didnt install any plugins or anything
<mez2> dimebar where can i see that anyway?
<Cheek1> Gun_Smoke: rtorrent .. better than transmissions?
<Gun_Smoke> Cheek1, oh yeah
<on5sl1> hello, i can't rip to mp3...i've read a lot of topic. I followed the medibuntu guide, instalerd gstremaer ugly + bad and liblame0.
<aho_> ugh
<on5sl1> Still i can't rip to mp3 :(
<Cheek1> Gun_Smoke: how so ..?
<aho_> I have this touchscreen that works out of the box in ubuntu
<aho_> and I'm trying to get it to work in fedora
<mez2> dimebar no it is not installed i checked at synaptic
<aho_> but I don't know what the heck ubuntu is doing under the hood
<snip3r_> srry messed up somewhere and had to restart
<Gun_Smoke> Cheek1, http://tinyurl.com/yqfnpc
<aho_> dmesg shows that a usb touch screen device was found, but ubuntu somehow configures it automatically
<dimebar> mez2: hmm i'm not sure what could be causing it.. and everything's up to date?
<snip3r_> who ever was helping, are u still here?
<aho_> is there a log of what device X is seeing ?
<dimebar> mez2: did firefox replace your .mozilla folder?
<mez2> dimebar yeah it got replaced
<snip3r_> ok guys, i have an issues whenever ubuntu restarts or i restart my laptop it freezes when the load up bar empties and i have to do a force shut down, can anybody help?
<mez2> dimebar yes everything is up to date, i have all repositories enabled and there are no possible upgrades according to apt-get
<dimebar> mez2: got flash installed?
<leslieviljoen> babaklinux: *sure* you're not looking for *collectd*?
<mez2> dimebar yes i installed the nonfree flash plugin
<snip3r> anybody, knw wat im talkin about? my laptop is a lenovo y510, i had this problem resolved but someone helped me solve it earlier, but now the same issue has resurfaced
<giovanni> hi there
<dimebar> mez2: did you try starting ff with it uninstalled?
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know which program to use in order to take good single shot fotos from a video please?
<mez2> dimebar no ill try that now
<ejer> avidemux can do it DavidCanarias
<giovanni> can't set ieee1394 capture audio from gnome mixer (hardy)
<klikklak> hi all, I'm trying the following: for f in `find . -wholename '*zip'` ; do unzip -o $f -d `dirname $f` ; done.  when echoed or run, it returns names that are split into numerous lines.  whats wrong with it?
<davidroderick> how do I transfer news from nntp to a spool file?
<mez2> dimebar same story
<DavidCanarias> ejer: Thanks I'll try and download it.
<ejer> klikklak: spaces in names?
<Rebanein> nickserv identify r3b@n31n
<klikklak> ejer: I removed those with rename
<kat> how do i run a script i the po directory?
<roukoun> i have a problem with fluxbox... can anyone help me about how to completely uninstall it and back again?
<babaklinux> who used i2c ?
<snip3r> any knw wat im  talkin about?
<punk3r> snip3r? from palace?
<SiDi> snip3r, try to google "lenovo y510 ubuntu" then ;)
<roukoun> anyone?
<Flare183> !anyone | roukoun
<ubottu> roukoun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ejer> klikklak: i would do : find -name "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \; or similar... try quoting the $f in double quotes
<snip3r> sidi: i have but that particular problem since it can be considered insignificant is not listen
<SiDi> roukoun, to uninstall : "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge NAMEOFPACKAGE"
<klikklak> ejer: cool, I'll give it a go
<mikebot> Anyone know anything about transmission-cli?
<giovanni> kdenlive capture is hurting my ears, any way to lower the volume?
<gam3r111> does anyone know how to install wii instrument
<SiDi> snip3r, i just can not help you at all. if it's a laptop known problem there is probably a page about it in the Ubuntu.com documentation.
<ejer> roukoun: you probably just want to delete ~/.fluxbox
<snip3r> SiDi: i remember someone helped me once and they did a force somthing that made my laptop do something else if it ever froze
<georgy_28> roukoun, : apt-get remove --purge, then apt-get install fluxbox
<roukoun> SiDi: thanks
<dimebar> mez2: it looks like this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/274977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274977 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0.3 doesn't start after update" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ejer> mikebot: what is yr question
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<mikebot> ejer: How can I install it?
<georgy_28> roukoun, : apt-get remove --purge fluxbox
<roukoun> ejer: i want to delete the /etc/X11/fluxbox/
<ejer> georgy_28: that will not reset anything
<klikklak> ejer: I noticed that find would dump the contents in to the current dir, and I want it in the same place as the zip file.  still, thanks.
<roukoun> georgy_28: thanks!
<mikebot> ejer: When I try to install it I get the following error: transmission-cli: Depends: transmission-common (= 1.06-0ubuntu4) ut 1.06-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<mez2> lol dimebar i cant open that link because firefox doesnt work. does it have a fix?
<ejer> klikklak: just a small tweak then
<ejer> mikebot: done an apt-get update recently?
<mikebot> ejer: No.
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to install wii instrument
<dimebar> mez2: haha sorry well other people are reporting the same issue you have.  you could try using epiphany for the time being (am sure if a few people have reported the prob it'll be fixed in the very near future)
<Stormx2> Long shot but.... Anyone know an app which can dump a specific frame of a video to an image?
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to install wii instrument
<ejer> avidemux and many others Stormx2
<basti> how can i list folders and subfolders with ls WITHOUT the including files?
<Stormx2> !repeat | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart_> Stormx2: mplayer I think can do that..
<mikebot> ejer: Same error though (also has on the next line: 'E: Broken packages'0
<Slart_> Stormx2: I've used it once to make screenshots
<Stormx2> ejer: Ta very much
<gam3r111> ﻿does anyone know how to install wii instrument
<Stormx2> Slart_, ah, thanks
<ejer> basti: find /yourpath -type d
<Stormx2> Can someone get gam3r111 to be quiet?
<Stormx2> :/
<Slart_> Stormx2: also videocut will make nice screenshot pages .. or just grab single frames
<Stormx2> Oh wow
<Stormx2> Thanks
<ejer> or ffmpeg
<gam3r111> yea some help please
<SiDi> gam3r111, your issue is pretty uncommon. You should try on Wii specialised forums.
<basti> ejer, thx
<Stormx2> Slart_, can't see videocut in the repos
<gam3r111> SIDI but the program is for linux
<Slart_> Stormx2: oh.. google for their site.. they have a repos of their own
<ejer> gam3r111: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<Stormx2> Slart_, it's in intrepid ;)
<ejer> Stormx2: http://avidemux.org/admForum/viewtopic.php?id=4265
<SiDi> Ow, gam3r111. Then the ubuntu forums ;)
<gam3r111> sidi i looked there
<mikebot> ejer: Do you know what this error means?
<Stormx2> ejer, hopefully it's possible from CLI :)
<Stormx2> (I'm sure it will be)
<ejer> Stormx2: no that is a gui, use mencoder or ffmpeg
<mez2> thanks dimebar
<SiDi> I mean : go to ubuntu (or generic linux) forums and post about your problem in the games part of the forums, gam3r111
<Slart_> Stormx2: ah.. you'll have to wait a month then =)
<dimebar> mez2: no problem.. at least now you can look at the bug report ;)
<Stormx2> gam3r111: If no one answers your question, don't keep repeating it :|
<Stormx2> Slart_, nah :)
<Slart_> funkja: ok.. got it working now =)  export DISPLAY=:0 && exaile
<ejer> Stormx2: http://blog.gwikzone.org/2006/11/27/extract-a-image-screenshot-from-a-video-with-ffmpeg
<funkja> Slart_: great. let me try
<Slart_> funkja: now I've just got to disable it before I drown in exaile windows
<Stormx2> Super duper mr ejer :)
<mez2> dimebar lol when i try to start epiphany it says segmentation fault
<yangg> est ce qu'il y a un gestionnaire semblabe a evolution (courriel, agenda, contact, horraire) qui utilise les lib de KDE ?
<Slart_> !fr | yangg
<ubottu> yangg: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<funkja> Slart_: what does your whole crontab entry look like?
<DanCarr> hey all
<mez2> dimebar what does that segmentation fault thing have to do with anyway?
<ejer> even easier Stormx2 mplayer -frames 1 -vo jpeg outdir=/ tmp:quality=75 path/to/movie.mov (remove space before tmp)
<yangg> oups wrong windows sorry
<Slart_> funkja: oh.. I just deleted that line.. it was just  * * * * * export bla bla bla.. the stuff I pasted for you
<gam3r111> Can someone explain my instructions to me
<funkja> Slart_: so you didn't have to use bash?
<Slart_> funkja: found it here, http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/839937.html
<gam3r111> id understand them
<Slart_> funkja: nope.. no bash.. just the command
<DanCarr> was wondering if anyone could offer me some advice??
<ejer> yangg: kmail
<mez2> dimebar i think ill just go back to windows lol... amorak keeps crashing too and the max volume is pretty low in ubuntu compared to windows
<mirex> DanCarr: have you tried asking a question ? :)
<DanCarr> lol sorry mirex, it's a complicated question with multiple queries
<DanCarr> lol
<dimebar> mez2: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Stormx2> gam3r111: Explain your own instructions? What are you on about? :/
<CostaRicanQuaker> help. i was playing some tunes on amarok and all of a sudden it wouldn't play it stopped, so i clos3ed it and then i clicked on some youtube videos i had buffering in some tabs on epiphany then the sound was gone and it also wouldn't play, what's wrong? how do i solve it?
<mez2> 8.04 64 bit
<Stormx2> ejer: That extracts every frame?
<yangg> i have be looking at it but no "hour plannification" for meeting and job to be done
<CostaRicanQuaker> it's like multimedia froze
<ejer> Stormx2: no, first one... do you want every frame?
<ejer> Stormx2: it is for making vid thumbnails basically
<mez2> dimebar 8.04 64 bit
<Stormx2> ejer, nah, that's fine
<konkfireTH> españoles?
<Stormx2> !es | konkfireTH
<Slart_> !es | konkfireTH
<ubottu> konkfireTH: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Stormx2> I won :O
<SiDi> mez2, you just seem to have a few glitches with your soundcards, plus trouble with firefox. If you don't give up and search around, you may solve them fast.
<Slart_> =)
<histo> CostaRicanQuaker: possibly the sound system crashed or something. You can try restarted X ctrl+alt+backspace this will log you out
<DanCarr> basically i'm having an acer aspire one delivered i nthe next couple of days, and i realise there is a project dedicated to the laptop but they people aren't being terribly responsive. i was wondering what the performance is like on the machine with SSD and possibly using a smart card for swap or something?? (first question)
<dimebar> mez2: hmmm, in synaptic try unticking epiphany-gecko and install epiphany-webkit
<davidroderick> klikklak: try the find . -print0 option. it uses ASCII0 null character not newline
<SiDi> dimebar, that hurt my eyes :)
<slade605> Hey guys, I am looking for some help installing ubuntu x64 edition on a power house of a pc, I have had a ton of trouble with it and am willing to offer some sort of reward for your time if anyone is up to the task
<Slart_> DanCarr: ubuntu isn't optimized for SSD's.. I don't think there is an os that is.. yet.. but it will work.. I run my desktop on a SSD
<DanCarr> i see slart
<histo> slade605: what problems did you encounter?
<mez2> dimebar when i untick epiphany-gecko, it also wants to uninstall epiphany itself, and there is no webkit package
<davidroderick> DanCarr: I am using one now.  What is SSD?
<Slart_> Solid State Drive
<DanCarr> solid state disk
<DanCarr> ratehr than teh 120gb hard drive
<Slart_> disk, drive, door, dog.. whatever =)
<slade605> histo: issues with graphical display and general install issues
<DanCarr> lol
<histo> slade605: did you try using the alternate install iso then?
<histo> slade605: its a text based installer thats availible on the get ubuntu page. Just check the box that you need the alternate cd.
<slade605> histo: No, my buddy told me to try Vesa drivers to load because as soon as it starts, it goes out of range on the monitor
<DanCarr> second question is anyone sucessfully managed to set up office 07 through wine yet??
<histo> slade605: yeah you can try that or on the first menu that comes up on the cd try the "safe graphics option"
<davidroderick> I see Tesco UK does something like this 8Gb for 200 pounds all in
<Slart_> DanCarr: haven't tried.. but I suppose there ought to be some info about it in the application database.. appdb.winehq.org
<slade605> histo: OK, the CD is still downloading, should I get the alternate instead or ..?
<DanCarr> i had a brief look, but it seems most people are having varying levels of success
<DanCarr> just wondered if there was anyone first hand on here that had done it sucessfully
<bdbdbd> ok, i've installed ubuntu "inside windows" from hardy heron 8.04 disk and it will not boot -- hangs at boot scripts, any ideas?
<histo> slade605: if you are having issues witht he live cd I would definately use the alternate iso. I have to use it on my machine to install as well.
<kevin---> anyone know what's wrong if my wireless PCMCIA card is giving a 169. address when trying to connect wirelessly yet there's no MAC address filtering enabled? I am connecting via WPA and am typing in the correct password
<slade605> histo: ok, I'll get them both just in case
<redheat> hi everyone
<histo> slade605: Basically try the normal iso first using safe graphics option. Then if that won't boot you can always install witht he alternate iso.
<davidroderick> My question.  How do I get active file from a  nntp server onto my local machine.  Do I have to use Leafnode. Is there anything else?
<redheat> just a quick question folks..how can I make linux partitions visible under windows? which program should I use for that?
<DamienGray> how do i chmod all of the files in a directory
<DanCarr> last question guys - has anyone sucessfully managed to use their sony erricson mobile phone as a 3g/hsdpa modem via bluetooth (quite specific i know)
<redheat> and should I format them as ex2 or ex3 to make them visible?
<zewm__> Damien: chmod <parameters> *
<histo> DanCarr: i've seen some info on the forums about people tethering their phones.
<DanCarr> hmm sounds hopeful then histo
<DamienGray> zewm__ thank
<DamienGray> s
<Slart_> DanCarr: hmm.. I've used my nokia phone via bluetooth.. not sure if I had a 3g connection though
<Stormx2> ejer, if you're interested, what I'm doing is recording a music video show via a TV card, dumping it to an mpeg, then splitting up the videos with a combination of OCR and just detecting colours
<_haywire_> kevin--- something is wrong.... can you connect through unencrypted
<davidroderick> redheat: sudo vol_id /dev/sd<number>
<georgy_28> DamienGray, : with the -R option
<DanCarr> slart did you have one set up as like gprs?
<kevin---> red_, ext2 and 3 are not visible in Windows
<DanCarr> or did you just use it to sync?
<carandraug> bdbdbd: try pressing F2 on the GRUB menu and remove splash from the kernel line. Then boot. It should allow to see the errors
<davidroderick> redheat: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DanCarr> i'm sure it is possible if it finds the correct services when you pair the devices
<redheat> davidroderick..kevin what should I do to make them visible then
<kevin---> _haywire_, maybe. I'd have to turn off WPA in the router. Lemme do that and try I guess
<DanCarr> just going to be a right pain to set up
<SiDi> kevin---, look for "Ext2fs windows" on google.
<redheat> david, what are these command if I may?
<SiDi> kevin---, that's a driver for reading ext2/3 partitions from windowz
<redheat> roger...
<klikklak> ejer: -execdir did the trick, I should have been looking at find instead of trying recursion
<dimebar> mez2: on the ubuntu forums someone says they solved it by uninstalling firefox and xulrunner and reinstalling them
<nowimproved> can I download the vmware 5.0 anywhere in the package manager?
<redheat> no no sorry SiDi, I was asking david about those commands he just typed
<kevin---> SiDi, Ah cooL! :)
<Slart_> DanCarr: gprs? I used the internet connection in my phone.. I didn't dial a modem pool somewhere.. if that's what you mean
<SiDi> redheat, ??
<kevin---> redheat, do what SiDi recommended
<redheat> no I meant thank you SiDi for the help
<SiDi> redheat, kevin---, you just got me lost :D
<DanCarr> slart intersting, how did you achieve that then?
<DanCarr> lol
<_haywire_> kevin is wlan issue
<_haywire_> heh
<DanCarr> was it an option on a program (i'm forgot the phone app name)
 * krebs will wait 10 mins before asking...
<redheat> SiDi, would that program make them visible under windows
<SiDi> Ok i understood after scrolling a little :p You're welcome redheat :)
<redheat> no problem
<krebs> can I ask a question?
<zewm_> nope.
<krebs> :(
<zewm_> j/k, ask away
<redheat> lol
<krebs> lol
<redheat> sure fire away
<carandraug> !ask | krebs
<ubottu> krebs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DamienGray> How do I make files have  rwx-rx-rx permissions
<Slart_> DanCarr: I called my operator.. I connected to the phone.. told my computer to use it as a modem but dial some weird number.. *1**2 bla bla something.. basically it connected me via the same route as the phones internal browser
<davidroderick> redheat: can you open a private channel or message to me? I don't know how
<carandraug> DamienGray: "sudo chmod 777 /path_to_file" I believe
<krebs> ok this is the problem: I have audio card with optical out. it works, I can volume+ and volume- by xmms but no way tochange/mute via gnome
<redheat> absolutley
<DanCarr> hmm i see slart
<DanCarr> that sounds familiar to this guide i read
<Ubu> aew galera
<DanCarr> problem is how do i know what number to dial my provider with
<DanCarr> lol
<carandraug> DamienGray: actually, I think it's 755
<oscillocam>  Damien_ chmod 755 file is rwxr_xr_x
<DamienGray> carandung: What if they're all in a folder
<Ubu> tem brasiliro ai
<Ubu> brasileiro ai
<Slart_> DanCarr: I called my operator and kept asking the same question until I finally found a technician.. there were some other settings too
<carandraug> DamienGray: add the option -R (recursive)
<Shadiko> I have a question...
<o7andrew> !
<carandraug> !br | Ubu
<ubottu> Ubu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, back
<carandraug> DamienGray: so, "sudo chmod -R 755 /path_to_folder"
<DamienGray> carandung: thanks
<DanCarr> i see slart, i'll try and give that a go, give them a good badgering lol
<Slart_> DanCarr: hehe.. good luck
<carandraug> DamienGray: no problem
<oscillocam> Damen_ be careful with -R    ..you have been warned
<DamienGray> oscillocam: ok
<Shadiko> on the ubuntu cd, if you boot in windows, and see the menu, theres Install inside windows option, does that mean I can dual boot windows and Ubuntu without erasing anything?
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, Umm... Setting the router into open didn't do anything because GNOME network manager isn't allowing me to even connect w/o any encryption -- build I'm using Xubuntu 8.04. I had wicd installed before to get another wireless card working but that didn't work. but uninstalled it.
<nowimproved> anyone know how I can make it not ask for a password with sudo -s
<o7andrew> !
<carandraug> DamienGray: yess. There's probably an option to do it recursively and still ask you if you're sure. Take a look at man chmod
<DamienGray> ok
<Shadiko> on the ubuntu cd, if you boot in windows, and see the menu, theres Install inside windows option, does that mean I can dual boot windows and Ubuntu without erasing anything?
<carandraug> nowimproved: ies, but are you sure you want that?
<nowimproved> yes I am sure carandraug
<Kevinhappyfuntim> Shadiko, make sure to back up your data first though!
<Slart_> nowimproved: you've read the man page for sudo? there are a lot of options in there
<_haywire_> Kevinhappyfuntim ahh you'll have to manually connect then and set network manager into roaming
<carandraug> nowimproved: you know how to use vi?
<Shadiko> ok thanks
<nowimproved> I use vim
<Shadiko> but what does that option do?
<roukoun_> join #ubuntu
<Shadiko> Install inside windows
<roukoun_> join #fluxbox
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, is there anyway to reinstall GNOME Network manager now that wicd is gone? I think some files are missing
<carandraug> nowimproved: ok, so run visudo. It will take you to edit the sudoers but make sure you give no errors. There's an option to there to allow to use sudo without having to give the password
<mez2> dimebar when i try to uninstall xulrunner, synaptic wants to uninstall "ubunbut-desktop" as well, is that safe?
<miguel2802> hello everyone
<nowimproved> I did that carandraug it dont work
<nowimproved>  %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<_haywire_> assuming your wlan is going fine then > sudo ifconfig wlan0 down <enter> sudo dhclient -r wlan0 <enter> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up <enter> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "ESSIDNAME_IN_QUOTES" <enter> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed <enter> sudo dhclient wlan0
<_haywire_> Kevinhappyfuntim sorry that was for you above
<carandraug> nowimproved: hmm, can you pastebin "sudo cat /etc/sudoers"
<nowimproved> http://pastebin.ca/1214040
<carandraug> nowimproved: take a look at /etc/groups. Is your user part of the group sudo?
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<oscillocam> nowimproved: just be sure only *your* account can only run sudo without a password.
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, see if this works. It's also showing as wlan2 instead of 0 for some reason. I can change that later
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, http://pastebin.ca/1214044
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, same issue it seems. No IP, only 169.
<carandraug> nowimproved: I think by default, users are not part of the sudo group and that's needed to use the nopasswd option. Also, you sure you don't want to tighen up a bit and give that option only to yourself?
<Kevinhappyfuntim> _haywire_, oops, should I put the router back to open on wireless?
<dimebar> mez2: yes, sorry i was afk.
<infexion> just a question but why would someone need a standalone dhcp client?
<bdbdbd> ok, i've installed ubuntu "inside windows" from hardy heron 8.04 disk and it will not boot -- hangs at boot scripts, any ideas?
<bdbdbd> is there a way to save the files from the filesystem?
<tanath> how would i install ubuntu from a cd to an external hard drive?
<bdbdbd> boot from the CD-ROM
<tanath> bdbdbd, without doing that
<_haywire_> Kevinhappyfuntim yes open wireless then issue the commands
<Kevinhappyfuntim> tanath, just select your external HDD to install to
<Kevinhappyfuntim> tanath, I've done it before but it's kinda screwy
<bdbdbd> in windows, when you put in the CD-ROM, run the exe on the hardy heron disk
<infexion> tanath: do you want to install from usb drive?
<oscillocam> bdbdbd what filesystem?
<tanath> bdbdbd, i don't have windows
<bdbdbd> it will ask you if you want to install ubuntu
<bdbdbd> what do you have then?
<tanath> infexion, install _to_
<_haywire_> Kevinhappyfuntim i just went through this yesterday when i upgraded from 7.04.... still not sure it's been worth the headache.... maybe should have waiting for 8.10
<bdbdbd> you have to be able to boot from the CD-ROM
<tanath> bdbdbd, ubuntu
<bdbdbd> oscillocam: the filesystem of ubuntu, how do i repair the boot scripts?
<tanath> Kevinhappyfuntim, i have to run something first. there doesn't seem to be anything on the disc to run
<kevinbackagain> back again!
<kevinbackagain> tanath, did you see what I wrote?
<infexion> tanath: I am not sure what you are attempting to do... you want to install ubuntu to an external drive without booting from the cd and without any operating system
<infexion> tanath: is this correct?
<oscillocam> bdbdbd I would boot from the Ubuntu CD in expert mode and re-install grub... I could be wrong
<kevinbackagain> _haywire_, umm... nope! Lol. So it's not a WPA issue. it's an issue w/ something else
<kevinbackagain> _haywire_, I say that because it didn't connect even if it was open
<bdbdbd> oscillocam: i'm booted from the disk right now
<tanath> infexion, i'm on ubuntu now. i want to install it to a friend'd hard drive, so he can take it home and use it
<bdbdbd> oscillocam: but the ubuntu filesystem is stored in windows, anyway how can i fix it by repairing the boot scripts / resetting the boot scritps?  it has no network
<_haywire_> kevinbackagain is the adapter coming on or blinking your router lights at all
<infexion> tanath boot to cdrom live distro and use that external drive as the partition it installs on
<bdbdbd> the "user switcher" keeps crashing
<oscillocam> bdbdbd sorry, I have no experience with Ubuntu -not- on it's own partition
<bdbdbd> well, its essentially the same oscillocam
<tanath> kevinbackagain, apparently not
<kevin---> why do I keep coming back with 100 different user names! :( Oh well...
<bdbdbd> how do you repair the boot scripts of ubuntu?
<tanath> infexion, is there no way to do it without rebooting?
<kevin---> tanath, I've installed to a HDD before that's not inside of the PC. IT's really screwy.
<csilk> is there a time server i can sync ubuntu with?
<tanath> kevin---, how so?
<BobCFC> bdbdbd: boot the liveCD and edit the files?
<_haywire_> kevinbackagain does iwconfig dispay anything for you
<kevin---> tanath, well it depends on how your BIOS order is set. Linux sees drive order different than windows. Are you trying to dual boot w/ an external?
<bdbdbd> BobCFC: I can boot into root mode recovery mode
<kevin---> _haywire_, it's me now :P
<_haywire_> heh ok
<bdbdbd> BobCFC: I need to rebuild the boot scripts, something's gone screwy
<jmsthing678> I'm new to linux can someone please tell me how to install the driver for my graphics card?
<bdbdbd> BobCFC without network
<bdbdbd> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tanath> kevin---, i'm trying to install ubuntu to an external hard drive for a friend, so he can take it home and use it
<kevin---> _haywire_, http://pastebin.ca/1214055
<csilk> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bah> It is now Monday September 29 2008 05:27:18 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 17:27:18). 1222723638 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<bdbdbd> !inside windows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inside windows
<kevin---> tanath, oh. well it compiles for the hardware. So if your hardware isn't the same as his, it won't work I think. Same w/ Windows.
<bdbdbd> !boot scripts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot scripts
<tanath> kevin---, yeah, i was thinking that
<bdbdbd> !recovery mode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recovery mode
<bdbdbd> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<ubuntu1234> How can I compleatly reinstall *not reinstate, tired that with out luck* grub from a live cd?
<tanath> kevin---, but can it not detect hardware changes, and use the appropriate drivers?
<BobCFC> sorry bdbdbd i thought it was a grub problem, init and upstart is abit beyond me
<kevin---> tanath, but he can install it himself on that HDD, but if he has Windows, good luck. Sometimes you'll have to change GRUB to set the USB as hda instead of hdb or have it hd0 depending on something. It's been a month since I did it. It took us forever to get it to work because when we installed it, the USB drive was read as hda in Linux and not hdb. Really difficult since the Windows drive was the main one.
<tanath> kevin---, no he can't. there's some issues
<tanath> kevin---, his windows install is corrupted
<bdbdbd> ok, i've installed ubuntu "inside windows" from hardy heron 8.04 disk and it will not boot -- hangs at boot scripts, any ideas?
<kevin---> tanath, the LiveCD has a boatload of drivers, the Ubuntu you install probably does not
<csilk> when i install ntp support then click "sync with time server" i just get asked to re-install ntp, it's like an endless loop, any dieas?
<kevin---> tanath, you can just boot to the CD, it won't even touch Windows.
<phoenixz> bdbdbd: well what exactly is the problem? what shows? error messages?
<tanath> kevin---, i know.
<kevin---> tanath, why does he want Ubuntu? There might be other solutions here.
<BobCFC> he left
<rsc-> how can i install kernel modules if i have a .ko file?
<kevin---> _haywire_, did you get my pastebin?
<ghjsabile> ciao
<rsc-> do i just copy it to /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ ..?
<_haywire_> yeah i think your close
<oscillocam> bdbdbd   at what point during boot? does it start to boot at all?
<phoenixz> rsc-: not entirely sure on this one but try placing it in the kernel modules directory and then modprobe modulename
<tanath> kevin---, largely from watching me use it, i think
<kevin---> tanath, ok, so he wants it as his main OS, and probably doesn't wanna reformat the Windows partition?
<_haywire_> kevin--- i'm redoing my again just to see.... problem with manual install though is wlan0 gets dropped after a few minutes of inactivity and so far the only work around i've found is to hard boot
<tanath> kevin---, i've already partitioned the drive
<kevin---> tanath, ah ok. So what IS the friend wanting? Since Windows doesn't boot, I feel like putting Ubuntu on a USB HDD probably isn't the only reason.
<tanath> kevin---, the plan is to back up some stuff while booted to linux, and kill the partition on the old drive. he has a worm
<tanath> kevin---, he brought me the hard drive to try to install ubuntu for him, since the boot & live cds weren't working for him
<tanath> kevin---, brought me his new one, that is
<kevin---> tanath, ah! Well you can use Ubuntu to repartition the drive that Windows is installed on and you can install Ubuntu into. But the LiveCD's don't work which doesn't make sense. That means that Ubuntu probably won't work. I was gonna suggest just booting from a LiveCD and moving the data onto the external HDD or repartitioning the main drive and installing Ubuntu there and then pulling the data into Ubuntu and having it the
<kevin---> re as a dual-boot.
<alteregoa> morning
<tanath> kevin---, his old drive with corrupted windows is still at home. he brought me a newer (and bigger) one, which i've split into ext3 & fat32
<alteregoa> does the mr kernel support promise sata300tx2
<carandraug> !pastebin > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<jmsthing678> can someone please walk me through installing a program I'm new to linux and I don't quite know what to do
<alteregoa> i got a banana called rofs
<alteregoa> whats a rofs?
<Slart_> jmsthing678: what program do you want to install?
<kevin---> _haywire_, so I have to hard boot?
<infexion> tanath: can you boot onto a live distro on YOUR current machine?
<jmsthing678> well it's a game. Eternal Lands
<magnetron> jmsthing678, go to >Applications > add/remove
<alteregoa> rofs, are you great
<tanath> infexion, yes, though i'd prefer not to reboot
<infexion> tanath: that seems like it would be the best option to go into the live cd and install it onto the external hard drive
<Slart_> jmsthing678: I don't think that is available through the repos.. do you have a site or something for the game?
<jmsthing678> yes
<tanath> infexion, yeah, possibly
<jmsthing678> www.eternal-lands.com
<infexion> tanath: and then he can take it home and do with it what he needs to... problem is if it is not working with live CD's I do not know how it would work with an external hard drive...
<infexion> tanath: so that presents an issue.
<maxb> What is the proper way to make the dbus-launched wpa_supplicant go away so I can run one manually?
<ubuntu1234> How can I compleatly reinstall *not reinstate, tired that with out luck* grub from a live cd?
<infexion> tanath: but all is worth trying
<kevin---> apt-get, lol
<apt-get> hi
<mez2> dimebar it didnt work...
<ozzloy> hey, how do i tell what linux distro is on a server?  i have root on it
<ozzloy> it has yum and not apt-get, so i'm guessing a version of redhat/fedora
<oscillocam> ozzloy: cat /etc/motd
<ozzloy> oscillocam: blank
<_haywire_> kevin--- was your usb dongle found during installation of ubuntu
<BobCFC> jmsthing678: did you try the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EternalLands
<dimebar> mez2: i don't know what else to suggest i'm afraid
<oscillocam> ozzloy: i didn't see the message about yum
<jmsthing678> thanks
<BobCFC> jmsthing678: you need to add a 3rd party repo then you can find it in synaptic
<ozzloy> oscillocam: thanks anyways
<BobCFC> the bit you want is in heading "Install using GUI tools"
<e-ogma> hello, i got my just installed ubuntu 88.04 ALTERNATE, to open gm, but cannot configure monitor or video card... The preferences>screen resolution doesn't allow changes and there aren't any options for video/graphics on administrator menu. help?
<ozzloy> nm, i found it.  thanks anyways
<deever> how do i make the automount mechanism mount a usb disk rw for a regular user?
<kevin---> _haywire_, what do you mean? It's a PCMCIA card. I just popped it in. Lights are working suprisingly.
<nananuu> Why my ubuntu alvay for deleting files asks premission how to disable it?
<Gammi> nananuu: rm -r ;)
<coil7237> I'm setting a static ip with "exalt" gui.  I thought I removed the daemon for dhcp3 some months ago.  But I keep getting knocked off line and exalt indicates that it is reset back to dhcp.  What is doing this? I didn't remove (purge) the dhcp3 config files, but set the static ip I want in the config file as well. (gnome/enlightenment/2.6.22)
<nananuu> Gammi, in Terminal?
<Gammi> yeah
<Nimrod> hey, dose any one know how can i select, lets say, 100K fils in MC?
<nananuu> ok
<danbh_intrepid> coil7237: what about the interfaces file?
<bobertdos> deever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Gammi> or you can use the "Shift + delete"... you will still be promt. but it will skip the trash bin and just... be deleted;)
<gtr_punk_er> gahgahgah
<gtr_punk_er> x-caht
<gtr_punk_er> x-chat
<nananuu> Gammi, I eaven can`t delete using shift
<Docteh> anyone here have a domain with godaddy? I want to know if you can specify an IP address as a domain server
<Gammi> :S
<coil7237> danbh_intrepid, this is what I have in interfaces, I'm using eth1: auto lo
<coil7237> iface lo inet loopback
<coil7237> auto eth0
<coil7237> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<coil7237> auto eth1
<FloodBot2> coil7237: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coil7237> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<BobCFC> nananuu: which files are you trying to delete, if it in in ur home folder it wont ask, if not you shouldnt delete them really
<nananuu> BobCFC,  in may MP3 player and may folders
<nananuu> but now in mp3
<bobertdos> nananuu: You have to use sudo in the terminal to rm files in the filesystem any other place than home.
<Gammi> what hapens if you do the "sudo rm -r /bin/rm" ?
<DigitalFiz> Gammi, the world will end
<BobCFC> file in use
<BobCFC> lock
<nananuu> bobertdos,  whats rm?
<Mr_Fixit> lol @ world ending
<zewm_> nananuu: rm means remove
<coil7237> danbh_intrepid, sorry about the flood, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52250/
<nananuu> What must then I do now?
<danbh_intrepid> coil7237: erm, please use the pastebin, as suggest next time, but it looks like you have eth0 and eth1 set to use dhcp.   Thats what iface eth0 inet dhcp means.   If you dont want it to use dhcp, and you want to use another program to configure, just delete any references to those interfaces.  LEAVE THE ONE FOR lo
<evelyette> hi, does rtl8187 support WPA2?
<Gammi> nananuu: you can also type "sudo nautilus" in terminal to get a GUI of the file system; )
<danbh_intrepid> coil7237: yeah, they are all set to dhcp.  I suspect thats why you are having a problem
<Gammi> nananuu: but be carefull!
<coil7237> danbh_intrepid, should I just delete "dhcp" or the lines completely?
<bobertdos> Gammi, nananuu: If you're going to do that, it's better to use gksudo
<nananuu> eee user sharing is disabled
<danbh_intrepid> coil7237: for whatever interface you want configured separately, completely.  but remember to leave the 2 lines about lo alone
<Gammi> bobertdos: I use su, then the comando... i don't like the... sudo thingy:P but i aslo use the & at the end;)
<coil7237> danbh_intrepid, thanks!
<BobCFC> Gammi: he means that because its an x program not command line you should use gksu or gksudo
<nananuu> The problem is when the files have the emblem read only
<Gammi> BobCFC, but why? why not just use su or sudo... ?
<nananuu> and I cant delete them
<bobertdos> Gammi: Because sudo doesn't always set up the environment properly for X applications. Sometimes, it raises the users privileges, but still interfaces with the user's profile when it SHOULD interface with root's.
<BobCFC> Gammi: the gk versions ask for password in a window not command line.. i think the problem is if sudop crashes when as root somehting happens to permissions and u might get stuck. i never had a problem though
<Delvien_> I am trying to bind the F7 key with Xbindkeys. and i need help on what the "Command" whould be
<sisif> Hello. Anyone here uses the new BCM43xx driver ?
<Gammi> BobCFC, bobertdos: I never got problems with that either... but i don't use sudo... but i will reamember it.. thanks..
<CartoonCat> sisif, i have,  but i droped it as i got better hardware. what ya need
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, if you go into the terminal. you can delete the files with sudo rm -rf <--- that's not the smart way to do it if you are unsure what you are doing
<sisif> CartoonCat : do you had any problems with encrypted wifi connections ?
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, type Alt F2 and type in "sudo nautilus" and delete the files in there
<jmsthing678> um... i just moved my application to an other workspace how do I get it back?
<Mehrab> hey everybody
<CartoonCat> sisif, I used it on few encrypted aps, so no not really, WPA is a bit ticky, WEP was fine
<nananuu> http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotoe6.png Mr_Fixit  and others thats what apears when I try to delete them
<sisif> CartoonCat : I see.
<jmsthing678> ﻿um... i just moved my application to an other workspace how do I get it back?
<Biggz> open the workspace it's at and move it back?
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, do Alt F2 and "sudo nautilus"
<bobertdos> !gksudo | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jmsthing678> how do I open  the workspace?
<Mr_Fixit> oh yea gksu nautilus
<bobertdos> :)
<mristermusic> hello there. I need some help.
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  and now?
<Mr_Fixit> <--- used to CLI
<Mr_Fixit> now go delete the files you want..
<sisif> Can anyone recomend me a nice network manager, besides WICD ?
<BobCFC> we need to stop it mounting as root in the first place really
<Mr_Fixit> gksu nautilus is how you can delete anything you need
<bobertdos> as long as you're careful :)
<mristermusic> man..I have a sweet linux but know nothing about it.
<Mehrab> does anybody know a software to merge multiple pdf files?
<Mr_Fixit> well bobertdos it's more safe than them doin rm -rf
<jmsthing678> yes can some one please tell me how to access my other workspace??
<mristermusic> click on the square in the corner
<mristermusic> ha
<Mr_Fixit> jmsthing678, Ctrl Alt Left arrow
<DigitalFiz> anyone know how i can make the volume controls on my logitech keyboard work on 8.04?
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  no the same
<jmsthing678> thanks
<taknikin> Does anyone here know how to disable backtrace?
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, click the arrow on there and tell me the reason why it doesn't let you?
<jmsthing678> why doesent that button show up in the bottom like it used to?
<bobertdos> Mr_Fixit: In a way, I suppose, but it's still more dangerous because giving a novice root control of Nautilus pretty much gives them license to do whatever they want, which is an easy way to damage the system.
<mristermusic> hey how does one learn to use this
<BobCFC> jmsthing678: you can rightclick on the panel and add it again..choose add to panel then scroll down to workspaces
<Mr_Fixit> very true bobertdos..... BUT they need to learn somewhere (o;
<jmsthing678> thanks I'm a ubuntu noob
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  The file "Bloodhound Gang" cannot be moved to the trash.
<mristermusic> i neeeed to make youtube videosss workk
<nananuu> and whith shift it does not eaven work
<bobertdos> !flash > mristermusic
<ubottu> mristermusic, please see my private message
<mristermusic> hey you...can u watch videos?
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, are you sure you are using "gksu nautilus"?
<mristermusic> 1376 ignoring bastards
<mristermusic> lol
<Denise> yeah
<Denise> 1374
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  I think so
<Mr_Fixit> try again...
<Mr_Fixit> Alt F2 "gksu nautilus"
<deever> bobertdos: *automount*, not static mount
<kebomix> hello . i downloaded real player 11 in .bin file , and dont know how to set up it ?
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  nothing
<BobCFC> mristermusic: goto applications->add/remove make sure show is set to all availible, then type RESTRICTED in search, tick ubuntu-restricted-extras and that will install flash, you need to reestart firsfox
<bobertdos> deever: Editing fstab is HOW you manage automounting.
<jmsthing678> I officially think ubuntu is the best OS ever
<Mr_Fixit> wow jmsthing678 you must be a noob
<kebomix> jmsthing678: me too as im new to linux :D
<martinaware> i guess he is
<jmsthing678> yes I installed Ubuntu last night at 2:30 am
<BobCFC> damn missed him
<kebomix>  i downloaded real player 11 in .bin file , and dont know how to set up it ?
<Mr_Fixit> poor fellow.... well jmsthing678 don't count your eggs before they hatch
<thiebaude> i agree jmsthing678
<BobCFC> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deever> bobertdos: wrong, the mount points explicitely set of plugged-in media are stored somewhere else to...
<Mr_Fixit> linux is a noob nightmare lol
<jmsthing678> well I have yet to see any downsides to ubuntu
<Sylphid|work> i have speakers plugged into the headphone jack in my laptop... is it possible to play sounds out both the headphone jack and build in speakers?
<jmsthing678> at least none that matter to me
<gray--> no downsides until things break :)
<kebomix> i have fat 32 partition and every time i reboot , i have to mount it again , any solution 4 that ?!
<Mr_Fixit> jmsthing678, is your flash and java and sound all working?
<jmsthing678> sound works
<jmsthing678> idk about flash or java haven't checked
<Spaceratt> I have a Ralink RT2561 wireless card and it worked flawlessly last time I installed ubuntu, but this time it completely refuses to work
<bobertdos> deever: Yes, but if you add fstab entries, I do believe those take precedence.
<Spaceratt> It is in a different slot, and I have a new graphics card
<unop> !fstab > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<Spaceratt> does either of them matter?
<Mr_Fixit> if they don't work jmsthing678 there are non-free packages in the repositories
<excess^> I've got a wierd problem and I'm not sure whether it's Ubuntu or Amarok, but I have a second HDD that I use to store my music collection, but when I try to set Amarok music collection folder to my second HDD it only displays my local drive. Any advice?
<onthefence928> i'm in the middle of installinga  program on wine and i just realized that i won't be able to install it's expansion for lack of room
<excess^> btw, it automounts.
<martinaware> i do not agree with you, fixit, linux, and particularly ubuntu is a nightmare for noob coming from windows, unexperimented users (with any os) leanr faster with ubuntu, as far as i was able to see.
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, did you delete your bloodhound gang yet?
<bobertdos> deever: Besides, I interpret your question as having a flash drive plugged in all the time, and therefore allowing it to mount on boot, correct?
<deever> bobertdos: but i don't want to fill up the systems fstab with user-specific devices....
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  noo
<deever> bobertdos: no, a usb drive
<onthefence928> how do i move wine to another partition while having everything stil work?
<bobertdos> deever: yeah, they're equivalent terms.........I think there might be separate articles for what you want to do. Let's see here...
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, again.... are you sure you are using gksu nautilus and not just the regular nautilus?
<unop> onthefence928, move the ~/.wine directory to the new partition and leave behind a symlink pointing to the new location
<onthefence928> unop how do i "leave behind a symlink"
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  but how can I set when they always are radable and delatable?
<nananuu> ok try again
<kebomix> how to play RMVB Fiels ?
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu,  that is in the file properties.. and can only be changed by the owner or root
<kebomix> files
<unop> onthefence928, not sure using the GUI - but  at the command line.  ln -s /path/to/new/.wine ~/.wine
<deever> bobertdos: the main issue is actually that i can't mount newly created partitions on a usb disk...
<bobertdos> deever: So you want to autmount in what way?
<Spaceratt> is there anyone here who might be able to guide me through getting my wireless card working?
<bobertdos> oh, oh........hmm
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  I`m the owner but why they alvays are only readable?
<Sylphid|work> is it possible to play sounds out both the headphone jack and build in speakers?
<unop> !wireless | Spaceratt , read this first
<ubottu> Spaceratt , read this first: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BobCFC> onthefence928: if you drag and drop with middle mouse button you can choose Create Link
<PeanutzM> what is the easiest way to set up a shell command to run from the applications menu? .. say for example I have a script that starts dreamweaver ... however.. I do not want the terminal window to stay open the rntire time
<deever> bobertdos: ...the fat32 partition on it when it was fresh from the shop was no problem...
<e-ogma> (ubuntu 8.04 alternate) Apparently I need the driver for my screen (794MBplus), but on samsung's site i can only download an executable file. is there any way to extract the driver from the windows installer?
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit, gksu nautilus or gksudo nautilus
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, right click the file and look for the tab that says "permissions"
<onthefence928> BobCFC: thanks a lot that's very useful
<nananuu> I know
<Mr_Fixit> nananuu, both of those are the same
<deever> bobertdos: ...but then i've reformatted with ext3 and no user writable automounts any longer! :(
<nananuu> ok
<roukoun> is there any command for creating a launcher?
<bobertdos> PeanutzM: Either use the run menu (Alt+F2) or in the terminal, put a & after the executable name.
<zewm_> clear
<unop> deever, you're going to have to give users the permissions necessary to write to the partition.
<arkibott> oom sucks..
<taknikin> Does anyone here know how to disable stack protection on ubuntu?
<roukoun> is there any command for creating a launcher?
<nananuu> Mr_Fixit,  yes I shure. ok thanks for help it`s werry late I`m going to sleep. Thanks guys :)
<thiebaude> !stack protection
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> lol
<Mr_Fixit> by nananuu
<bobertdos> deever: Well, I'm afraid I don't really understand what you're getting at, because every tutorial out there uses fstab for automounting. So I may not be of any further help.
<donny> roukoun: what kind of "launcher" are you talking about?
<BobCFC> roukoun: right-click on the desktop
<unop> roukoun, you could create a symlink to the executable - but you don't have control over the icon then - it could look a bit ugly.
<taknikin> thiebaude: I wish it was that easy
<deever> unop: but with fat32, this was not a problem...is this due to its lack of any permissions?
<thiebaude> haha, taknikin
<roukoun> donny: a launcher for an app on the desktop
<deever> bobertdos: np, thank you! :)
<unop> deever, fat32 has no concept of permissions and ownership
<donny> roukoun: if you're using gnome, and you know where your application is on the main gnome menu, you can right cilck the icon in the menu, and there are choices for creating those kinds of launchers\
<linxuz3r> hi was running ubuntu on my usb hdd in school and all of a suddent my terminal wont launch or firefox lags could this be X11 problem if how do i fix this please help me????????????
<roukoun> BobCFC: i want to know if there is any command available to do it
<deever> unop: this is what i was saying...;)
<BobCFC> deever: make sure the folder for the mount point is not owned by root only
<unop> deever, well, what were you saying?
<roukoun> donny: i use fluxbox and i want to do it with a command
<sisif> Ok. I`m tring to get my wifi card (bcm4311) to work with the new bcm43xx driver. Up untill now I was using ndiswrapper. So I blacklisted the b43, b43legacy, ndiswrapper and ssb modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, I`ve unload ndiswrapper via "ndisrapper -r driver", did a update-initramfs -u and rebooted. My kernel is 2.6.24-21-generic. I get a eth2 in "iwconfig", but when I do "iwlist scannig" I get nothing. Any sugestion on what might be wrong ?
<outbri>  linxuz3r: why do you think firefox lagging and the terminal not launching are connected?
<unop> BobCFC, permissions of mount points change after you mount a volume on them - that's not going to address his problem
<donny> roukoun: i used to be a big fluxbox user, but i never created any desktop icons or anything. in fact i didn't even know fluxbox *had* a desktop/launchers
<linxuz3r> outbri: thats what i experienced
<deever> unop: so it's just not the automount mechanism's responsibility if the mounted volume is not fat32?
<Tricyclethief> anyone able to help/point me to where i can get dual monitors working in 8.04 with an ati video card
<mez2> how do i get the green bars out of videos? i tried VLC, mplayer and totem and they all have green bars somewhere
<outbri>  linxuz3r: I'd suggest reinstalling firefox to clear up the lagging on that
<linxuz3r> outbri: what could be the causes of terminal not responding? or terminal not launching
<BobCFC> unop: when i create a folder in /mnt as root then mount in fstab it is readonly unless i change the mountpoint owner
<donny> linxuz3r: are you booting a PC with the operating system on the USB HDD, or are you running a virtualized system within a host OS already running on the PC?
<linxuz3r> ok ill try that what about terminal
<Fuse_> hahahaah world is fucked. Brazilian stock exchange collapsed. Irish stock exchanged collapsed. Canada's is buckling, America's suffered worst drop in history.
<Fuse_> we're gonners
<bruenig> hmm
<linxuz3r> im booting pc with os in usb hdd
<roukoun> donny: it has!
<donny> roukoun: i didn't know!
<outbri> Tricyclethief: try running nvidia-settings
<donny> linuxmain: does this problem persist after you reboot?
<unop> deever, i'm not sure what that means exactly - what are you expecting 'automount' to do exactly?
<deever> unop: in other words: almost everyone out here does not use sth different than fat32 for external media?
<linxuz3r> anyone played warhammer?
<DigitalFiz> Fuse_, we're all gonna die ahhhh!
<donny> linxuz3r:  does this problem persist after you reboot?
<zewm_> I have
<roukoun> donny: anyway.... thanks
<gray--> socialism ftw
<linxuz3r> yes
<linxuz3r> donny yes
<deadinside> hey I need some help
<BobCFC> mez2: there is a key to hide the bottom line, i forget, you can cut a pixel off the top bottomleft or right hang on
<Tricyclethief> run nvidia settings for an ati card?
<deever> unop: mount && set the permissions
<unop> deever, you could say that - it depends on where you will be using your removable media
<Fuse_> digitalfiz: I reckon it'll just usher in the era of responsible capitalism, personally. Do away with this silly 'free market knows all' notion.
<linxuz3r> it was not doing that same problem the first time i booted and i ran of the usb hdd with ubuntu in it for several hours
<donny> linxuz3r: are you familiar with the "virtual terminal" you can get to with Control+Alt+F# key combination?
<unop> deever, permissions are not controlled by automount - atleast not with ext3
<linxuz3r> donny im not in ubuntu right now
<donny> linxuz3r: but are you familiar with it?
<unop> deever, permissions are actually an entirely different issue - you set them once and they stick forever
<linxuz3r> yes
<linxuz3r> yes
<donny> linxuz3r: were you experiencing any problems with that terminal?
<outbri> Tricyclethief: oh, sorry, no. That's what I use for my nvidia card. not sure what ati uses
<leslieviljoen> I apologise for all the popping in and out
<linxuz3r> its monitor terminal
<linxuz3r> i did not try that
<linxuz3r> when i go back to school ill do that
<PeanutzM> thanks I got it working
<linxuz3r> trying to install in school windows xp on usb hdd
<linxuz3r> too
<donny> linxuz3r: well i'm not necessarily an authority on the subject, but finding out whether or not you have a problem with that vt will help diagnose what the problmem is
<deadinside> hey all you friggen linux professors help me
<RobertWHurst> do any of you know about Garnome, i'm runing a full compile and I'm getting hungup on firefox, it won't build properly. I tried Garnomes IRC but it was deserted
<Tricyclethief> outbri yeah =\ ive tryd the catalyst program and i get dual monitor non cloned at log in screen but once i enter username/pass it kicks it back to clone
<linxuz3r> ok ill try that
<leslieviljoen> I am testing my IRC client
<unop> BobCFC, if you created a directory under /mnt as root and mounted a volume that was owned by some other user - the directory then reflects the permissions and ownership of the volume
<donny> linxuz3r: you might try sticking the USB HDD into a running system and checking its entire memory to make sure that it's working properly (ie. cat /dev/sda0 > /dev/null or something similar)
<donny> linxuz3r: one possible problem that comes to mind is that your flash HDD might be failing, and that certain system calls may lock up when attempting to access information at the damaged area
<Spaceratt> the wireless troubleshooter didn't help
<mez2> bobCFC a key?
<Spaceratt> the problem is that I have a RT2561 which is supposed to be supported out of the box
<donny> linxuz3r: this will cause a number of processes to freeze up, and may result in a cascade failure that ultimately freezes your entire system, or it may remain isolated. that sort of problem can be frustrating to troubleshoot, so i strongly recommend verifying the integrity of the entire hdd
<Spaceratt> but it's not working at all
<BobCFC> mez2: yes sorry im looking cant find it yet
<BobCFC> mez2: i read on a forums someone said about greenline at bottom, a reply was press this key such as crtl-K etc and it chops off the bottom line, its a problem on windows too not a linux thing
<bobertdos> deadinside: How may we help you?
<Xcerca> i have ubuntu on my laptop and desktop , how would i be able to network them together for file sharing (they are already on the same lan )
<BobCFC> mez2: cant find which key but there are four keys too chop a line off top bottom left right
<linxuz3r> donny how do i verify the integrity of my hdd?
<bobertdos> !nfs| Xcerca
<ubottu> Xcerca: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mez2> bobcfc i never have it on windows
<linxuz3r> donny: how do i verify the integrity of my hdd?
<linxuz3r> please
<donny> linxuz3r: you might just plug it into another system and run the appropriate filesystem check utility, now that i think about it
<donny> linxuz3r: please be patient, you shouldn't repeat yourself so quickly
<linxuz3r> i added :
<leslieviljoen> Yay, I have threaded IRC
<LjL> leslieviljoen, use #test for testing please
<leslieviljoen> This makes much more sense
<donny> leslieviljoen: wow seriously? i was *just* thinkign in my head "gee maybe i should try and write a threading IRC client"
<linxuz3r> donny: is it fsck?
<leslieviljoen> Are there people in test?
<donny> leslieviljoen: what's the name of the software?
<LjL> leslieviljoen: type /who #test and you'll find out
<bobertdos> linxuz3r: There's more than one way to do it. I usually just use tune2fs to set the current and maximal mount counts to force a check on bootup, and set them back when I'm done.
<Spaceratt> can anyone help me with this?
<donny> linxuz3r: almost certainly
<LjL> or for that matter, join and find out
<donny> LjL: maybe she joined, saw no one, and didn't know if it was her fancy IRC client messing up or not ;)
<Spaceratt> the RT2561 is supposed to work by default on ubuntu 8.04 right?
<linxuz3r> donny whats the whole command?
<leslieviljoen> donny: I adjusted a very basic Ruby client
<LjL> donny: but i know for a fact that there is someone ;)
<donny> leslieviljoen: available publicly?
<leslieviljoen> hmmm, my client doesn't support WHO yet!
<donny> linxuz3r: probably just `fsck /path/to/hdd/device`
<linxuz3r> donny: is it the partition or the device?
<donny> linxuz3r: you should probably also umount it first, since many systems will auto-mount your hdd
 * Mr_Fixit wonders what sudo rm -rf / does and decides to go check it out
<benjick> NO DONT
<bruenig> Mr_Fixit: good idea
<donny> linxuz3r: the partition
<benjick> ;>
<benjick> you forgot &
<bruenig> Mr_Fixit: I will do the same, let's blog about it later
<Slart_> Mr_Fixit: dont do that here..
<Mr_Fixit> sounds good bruenig
<Mr_Fixit> meet back here in ten?
<bruenig> ten eastern?
<lost_boy432> I need help mounting my usb devices. They aren't being recognized.
<bruenig> or ten minutes?
<leslieviljoen> donny: do you know Ruby? I can send it to you. But it's really raw and basic at the moment
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<alteregoa> can someone help me setup a raid5 partition?
<rajeev> hi
<alteregoa> i got 4 drives sda1 to sda4
<leslieviljoen> donny: the one thing it does properly is put everyone's conversations together
<bruenig> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LjL> Mr_Fixit: please, don't suggest that, directly or indirectly, ever.
<steveydoteu> what are the advantages if any of altering the CONCURRENCY=none to =shell in /etc/init.d/rc
<donny> leslieviljoen: no, but i've been looking for a good reason to learn it (and i love django too much for rails to be that reason ;)
<overrun> hey guys can anyone tell me a good alternative to convert x to dvd from windows...
<overrun> ??
<alteregoa> thank you
<bruenig> Mr_Fixit: never ever you hear
<Mr_Fixit> suggest what?
<outbri> lost_boy432: sudo mount -t file_system_type /device_location /mount_point
<leslieviljoen> donny: so I can finally understand what's going on in this forum!
<bachir> hi all
<LjL> Mr_Fixit: the command you were "wondering" about
<bachir> first sorry for my bad english
<Slart_> overrun: huh? "convert x to dvd from windows" ? what's that supposed to mean?
<bachir> this is my problem
<Mr_Fixit> i just wanted to see how many of you would freak out about it
<bachir> i wanna make color o my konsole
<bachir> but i don't know how
<donny> leslieviljoen: it is quite a mental excercise to make sense of the intertwining conversation ;)
<alteregoa> i think i use xfs
<bachir> i'll give you my .bashrc
<Catdaemon`> how do I diagnose wicd/anything else hanging when trying to get an IP and also hanging when trying to authenticate WEP?
<bruenig> Mr_Fixit: you realize about 5% of the channel is in the process of removing their filesystem now
<lost_boy432> outbri: so I just type that in terminal and hit enter?
<leslieviljoen> donny: Once you use Ruby, htere's no going back. I dumped my entire Perl childhood
<Mr_Fixit> hahaha
<Slart_> overrun: you want a windows program to create dvd's
<BobCFC> mez2: are u there i found it
<unop> Mr_Fixit, people in here have a tendency of copying commands and running them blindly - best not mention dangerous commands at all.
<donny> leslieviljoen: so i've heard!
<bruenig> hat on, hat off
<alteregoa> fnordpy /dev/hda to /dev/hdganja
<bruenig> was that a threatening hat?
<lorbs> so i've been spending the last few hours trying to connect my 2wire 802.11g usb adapter to my ubuntu box, installed ndiswrapper and loaded up the driver from the disc but wlan0 just isn't showing up
<Mr_Fixit> well thanks LjL
<outbri> lost_boy432: yep. but you have to fill that command in to fit what you're doing, and the mount point will have to be created before you can mount to it
<donny> leslieviljoen: lately i'm a big fan of haXe (silly name, prudent technology, check out haxe.org)
<overrun> slart_ nope
<leslieviljoen> donny: well if you want to hack at i
<overrun> I want a linux alternative to that particular program
<donny> leslieviljoen: definitely!
<bachir> this is my .bashrc : http://404upload.fr/fichier-0264410001222727964.html
<leslieviljoen> donny: it, what's your email so I can send it over?
<alteregoa> whatever wine might it
<bachir> i wanna make color o my konsole
<bachir> but i don't know how
<Slart_> overrun: something that makes video-dvd's ? try devede
<donny> leslieviljoen: i have /msged it to you
<Slart_> !info devede | overrun
<ubottu> overrun: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<overrun> tanks
<overrun> :)
<bruenig> this is my .bashrc: http://rafb.net/p/096qqE90.html
<LjL> bachir: you want to change the background color of your terminal?
<leslieviljoen> donny: but I warn ya, it's ugly and I'll be putting a gnome interface on it soon
<bachir> Ljl, i want to change colors
<bachir> not the background
<donny> leslieviljoen: code is ugly? or ui is ugly?
<lost_boy432> outbri: I know the file system is FAT32 but I dont know how to define the device location or mount point
<LjL> bachir, the colors of "ls" then?
<lost_boy432> outbri: its connected by usb
<bachir> i want that al the commands be coloried
<bachir> wait, i'll show you a screen
<XThief> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install build-essencial by apt-get and i'm getting this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<XThief> build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<XThief> libc-dev
<XThief> Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<XThief> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> XThief: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> XThief: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<XThief> one second LjL
<bachir> i want some thing like that: http://www.siteduzero.com/uploads/fr/files/94001_95000/94232.png
<donny> bachir: that is super ugly
<yao_ziyuan> i want to create a link "/usr/bin/jap" which issues this command: "java -jar /home/yaoziyuan/programs/jap/JAP.jar". how?
<bruenig> bachir: you want to change your PS1 variable
<outbri> lost_boy432: in a terminal, create a directory in /media. mkdir /media/usbdevice. then you have to find out where the usb device is at right now.
<bachir> yeah!!!
<XThief> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/52263/
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<linxuz3r> donny: it is cleaned
<jmsthing678> anyone know how to install flash player in ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> yao_ziyuan: Make a .desktop launcher
<linxuz3r> donny: root@p5n-e-sli:~# fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb3
<linxuz3r> e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<linxuz3r> /dev/sdb3: clean, 157016/4603904 files, 1217323/18396433 blocks (check after next mount)
<dmsuperman> !flash | jmsthing678
<ubottu> jmsthing678: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<lorbs> anyone want to try and help me get my USB wireless adapter working?
<yao_ziyuan> dmsuperman: ok
<bachir> bruenig: yes, but i don't know how
<outbri> lost_boy432: enter this 'sudo fdisk -l' and that'll show you where it is at.
<linxuz3r> donny: so is it still hdd problem
<bruenig> PS1="whatever"
<bachir> ??
<jmsthing678>  
<bachir> this is the hole .bashrc:  http://404upload.fr/fichier-0264410001222727964.html
<thiebaude> jmsthing678:synaptic has flashplugin-nonfree
<bachir> what should i change exactly?
<LjL> bachir: remove the # from "#force_colored_prompt=yes" in .bashrc, if you want the two-colors thing in the "you@your-desktop$/directory/"
<LjL> bachir: to change all the text into green, that can be done with the menu in your terminal
<BobCFC> bachir: try this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<leslieviljoen> donny: both!
<bachir> ok thanks
<mikeypizano> i need some help, i deleted my swap partition
<outbri> lost_boy432: so your command will look like 'sudo mount -t vfat /output_of_fdisk /media/usbdevice
<bachir> that doesn't workd :(
<negro> #irc-hispano
<leslieviljoen> donny: but I'll improve it quickly and then send you what I do
<dmsuperman> http://science.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/09/29/2032204&from=rss
<linxuz3r> donny: yo dude
<dmsuperman> "And invisibility will help you against a giant wave? I wasn't aware that Tsunamis basically hunted those vulnerable islands and coastlines down for large scale destruction."
<XThief> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/52263/
<Catdaemon`> here's the problem I'm having - wicd is hanging here and I cannot figure out why -> http://xs131.xs.to/xs131/08401/snapshot2658.png
<SeanTater> Is it dangerous to kill ksmserver
<outbri> negro: try /join #irc-hispano
<bruenig> spammer, kill the spamer
<bruenig> he is spamming
<LjL> XThief: i've seen it. it looks good from what i can see
<sanesto> hello every body,
<sanesto> i had installed xubuntu hardy, all its perfect, but i have 2 problems,
<sanesto> 1-when the xubuntu is under loading to turning on, i cant watch the loading screen, but i just can watch a black screen.
<sanesto> 2-when i click (ctrl alt F1) i have a very large screen, like this photo:
<sanesto> http://img526.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001253rs5.jpg
<FloodBot2> sanesto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sanesto> so can you help me plz, thx in advance
<bachir> i should restart the PC after this modification, or just re open the konsole?
<dmsuperman> !support | sanesto
<ubottu> sanesto: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> bachir: i think just reopen the console
<XThief> LjL i have ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> XThief: i noticed that
<dmsuperman> It's such an ancient pitch
<dmsuperman> But one that I'd never switch
<bachir> LjL: this doesn't work
<BobCFC> bachir: no reboot just close terminal
<dmsuperman> Cause there's no nicer witch than you
<bachir> :( :( :(
<XThief> LjL you know what could be the problem?
<LjL> XThief: type "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev", and pastebin the error
<bachir> i reboot it but it doesn't work
<bachir> nothig change
<danage> please help... my starters dont start anything anymore. when i click something there is just "starting xyz..." nothing happens
<mikeypizano> i tried to rebuild the 6gb swap partition, but wont take hold, i hit swapon but reboot or reset and its no longer a swap partition
<xomp> sanesto, looks like something that happened to me when I installed then removed KDE4 on my laptop. You can login with your username and password then type "start x" and your desktop will appear.
<XThief> LjL my ubuntu is in spanish but here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52264/
<xomp> !es | XThief
<ubottu> XThief: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> XThief: type "sudo apt-get update" and then try again
<dmsuperman> !wma | dmsuperman
<ubottu> dmsuperman, please see my private message
<LjL> not a problem, i can read spanish.
<kernel> hello
<BobCFC> bachir: you need to save changes to the .bashrc file in your home folder
<mez2> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ArrPirate> Hi. I'm trying to figure out the temperature of my hard drives, cpu cores, etc. However, whatever I try either reads 0 as the temperature or says there's no sensors
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bachir> BobCFC: that exactly what i did
<kernel> i am frensh
<XThief> LjL same error
<oscillocam> mikeypizano: did you add the swap partition in /etc/fstab?
<BobCFC> mez2: did u see my message?
<mikeypizano> no, how do i do that
<xomp> !fr | kernel
<ubottu> kernel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mikeypizano> oscillocam, may i pm u?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<oscillocam> sure
<sanesto> xomp: its problem to appearing my desktop
<LjL> XThief: ok, bear with me then and try a couple more apt commands
<LjL> XThief: apt-cache policy libc6
<sanesto> but the problem
<sanesto> its when i go to the console
<sanesto> ctrl alt f1
<sanesto> the screen its very large
<XThief> LjL sorry, what does bear with me mean?
<sanesto> but i can go to my esktop by ctrl alt f7
<xomp> sanesto, I know, just login at that large screen there with your username/password, you will then be at a prompt. At that prompt type "start x" and press enter.. BOOM HEADSHOT! I mean BOOM Desktop :)
<LjL> XThief: "have some patience because it might need a few attempts"
<XThief> xDD
<lorbs> i can't get wlan0 to show up with my wireless adapter, installed ndiswrapper, installed driver from the cd, installed wpa_supplicant and i'm not exactly sure what im doing with that but i can't seem to get anything to work with it
<BobCFC> bachir: try typing bash after you save changes to that file
<lost_boy432> outbri: I made the directory but i dont know where my ipod is. How do I find it?
<bachir> BobCFC: ok
<BobCFC> bachir: but closing terminal shoudl do same thing
<lost_boy432> outbri:nvm i saw your last msg
<bachir> BobCFC: nothing changed
<XThief> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/52265/
<bachir> :(
<vbman11> does anyone know of an app like windows movie maker
<outbri> lost_boy432: in the output, look for the vfat, FAT16 or whatever device that is the same size as your ipod
<krunk-> I installed ubuntu on my iBook G4 in an attempt to get a bit more snap out of it. But the gui is slower and less responsive than leopard was. I've tried using the fbdev and radeon/ati drivers, but neither work well (the dbdev are the better of the two). (radeon mobility 9200) Any suggestions on how I could improve things?
<donavan_> anyone out there know why I am getting flashing graphics whenever I play games Im using an ATI 1650 its seems to work fine aside from this
<LjL> XThief: ok, this is not good. you have a version of libc6 (the most important library in your system) that's different from what Gutsy (7.10) should have.  have you ever used third-party repositories, or Automatix?
<vbman11> does anyone know of an app like windows movie maker
<XThief> LjL probably thierd party repositories
<sanesto> xomp, start : unknown job:x
<donny> leslieviljoen: wait is this a server or a client? or is it both?
<XThief> LjL does it have a fix?
<leslieviljoen> donny: just a client
<xomp> sanesto, try without the space "startx"
<lost_boy432> outbri: It's a 30 gb FAT32 Ipod but it doesn't show up http://paste.ubuntu.com/52266/plain/
<LjL> XThief: well, i can tell you how to revert to the correct version, but i really cannot guarantee that won't have adverse effects, because there might be several other packages installed with the wrong version
<brew> any suggestion how to power save on a laptop
<donny> leslieviljoen: ah ok, that's what i thought. cool i will take a look at this as soon as i get back from buying a chair
<LjL> XThief: perhaps you also used Hardy repository at some stage by mistake?
<roe_> I installed the flash-nonfree package from multiverse on hardy but youtube videos still won't play
<XThief> LjL maybe, i dont know hahaha, i have installed a lot of things, and i dont remember
<bachir> good bye all, i'll try to resolve that after
<bachir> thanks anyway ;)
<thiebaude> roe_:you use firefox?
<roe_> yup
<xomp> I swear firefox is broken since these latest updates
<BobCFC> roe_: did you try the whole ubuntu-restricted-extraas package?  i found that worked better than indiviual flash
<xomp> firefox randomly crashing when viewing facebook without notice or warning
<XThief> LjL the adverse effects could be lost all the data?
<Glu3> hi, what do I need to install to allow my pidgin plugins to be configured?
<LjL> XThief: well, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libc6=2.6.1-1ubuntu10" will get the correct version of libc6 installed -- but as i said, it might also break your system (which is already broken)
<ubuntu> How can i reinstall grub from the live cd?
<erUSUL> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> XThief: no, but it could be an inability to even start Ubuntu, so you'd need to rescue the data using a live CD
<outbri> lost_boy432: Sure enough. I'm not quite sure then. Try switching it to a new usb port and running that comman again.
<thiebaude> xomp:are you on ubuntu 8.04?
<XThief> LjL its a server and i have some important files
<xomp> thiebaude, yah
<xomp> thiebaude, my mum visits facebook like every day and after her pc done the firefox updates it's just crashing like crazy
<deever> how do i set a label on a partiton?
<XThief> LjL i dont have access to the computer, so i cant put a live cd haha
<erUSUL> deever: depends on the filesystem
<thiebaude> xomp:can you install flash from the adobe website?
<LjL> XThief: if it's a server, then the situation must be evaluated carefully. will you wait a couple of minutes while i do something, then i'll try to see if there's a safer way of reverting to a sane Gutsy?
<deever> erUSUL: i though it...:(
<xomp> thiebaude, never tried, I used the flash-nonfree package from synaptic with no probs.
<Guma_> I waswondering if ATI 3650 is suported in 8.04 or next version out of the box. I have two of such cards in my system driving 3 displays.
<erUSUL> deever: so what's the partition filesystem? ext3; ntfs; vfat?
<XThief> LjL ok, take your time, and thank you for helping me. I will get something to eat meanwhile
<bobertdos> roe_: You could try flash 10 or maybe Mozilla's own build of Firefox.
<lost_boy432> outbri: same output with all three ports
<roe_> bobertdos, I'd like to keep to the package system
<JRW135> hello can someone help with a question about ubuntu?
<thiebaude> roe_:i kept searching google for a way to install flash 10 amd finally did, but dont know what website it was.
<erUSUL> !ask | JRW135
<ubottu> JRW135: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JRW135> before i install ubuntu i would like to know if i can use other Windows based programs, specifically NetObjects fusion, a website builder
#ubuntu 2008-09-30
<bobertdos> roe_: alright then, so does firefox recognize 9.0_r124? and are there any other  versions of flash or gnash registered?
<roe_> not that firefox sees
<erUSUL> !appdb | JRW135
<ubottu> JRW135: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<roe_> well I am still installign the extras package
<Catdaemon`> JRW135: it is possible to run windows applications through a wrapper called Wine, although you'll have to test the specific application yourself to know if it will work
<bobertdos> roe_: what about in the about:plugins list?
<deever> erUSUL: ext3, so i've used e2label...
<erUSUL> deever: and any problems with it?
<outbri> lost_boy432: My only other thought is that it is an ipod that isn't supported. For example, my iPod Touch doesn't work at all over usb.
<JRW135> ok thanks, is there a list of programs that will work in ubuntu somewhere
<erUSUL> JRW135: i already told you...
<deever> erUSUL: do you know how to dynamically rw mount a non-fat32 partition for regular users?
<outbri> Why will a usb device not show up at all when 'sudo fdisk -l' is run?
<deever> i mean, one without the fstab
<kitche> outbri: because you don't use fdisk -l to find a usb device
<lost_boy432> outbri: would you happen to know if 5th generation video ipods are supported? this also happens when i try my usb flash devices
<unop> deever, i already told you - you need to adjust permissions on the volume
<erUSUL> deever: ext3? no sorry
<leslieviljoen> vbman: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
<outbri> kitche: what would you use? Does that now show you all devices connected to your system?
<leslieviljoen> vbman: I think Kino is quite nice
<kitche> outbri: fdisk doesn't dmesg does
<erUSUL> outbri: if its a usb device use "lsusb" or "lshw"
<deever> unop: this is not the problem (anymore), but the static, always-present mount points under /media suck...:(
<ghindo> Hi, somehow the icons disappeared from my desktop.  I know that the files are still there, but I can't see them on my desktop.  How do I fix this?
<outbri> kitche: what command would I run to have dmesg find all the devices?
<erUSUL> ghindo: what icons?
<outbri> lost_boy432: try running 'sudo lshw'
<ghindo> erUSUL: Icons of files I had saved to the desktop
<erUSUL> ghindo: are the files still on ~/Desktop/ folder?
<ghindo> erUSUL: Yes.
<mpGeorgeGalloway> hi can i install ubuntu and windows on same system??
<unop> deever, directories under /media are normally only created when a volume is mounted - they disappear as soon as the volume is dismounted or ejected - so if you have a directory that is always present, you ought to remove it and hopefully you shouldn't see it again
<zeroh> after being a longtime debian user, i am have decided to migrate from debian to ubuntu. is thiss possible iwthout a cdrom and usb?
<leslieviljoen> ok, I'm out, very tired, goodnight!
<dr_willis> zeroh,  you mean you wish to 'upgrade' a debian system to ubuntu?
<slade605> mpGeorgeGalloway: Yes
<unop> !install | zero-one
<ubottu> zero-one: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zeroh> dr_willis: no, i mean like chroot install
<mpGeorgeGalloway> ok thnx slade
<dr_willis> zeroh,  ive heard thats doable.. but ive never done so. check that !install factoid sites there may be some info on ubuntu and debootstrap.
<erUSUL> ghindo: show me the output of « grep DESK ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs »
<zeroh> ah debootstrap should do it
<zeroh> cool thanks
<zeroh> haha hope i dont break my system
<dr_willis> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<Mixed1234> after a long battle and multiple reboots I finally managed to configure my cisco 350 wiress card, what's the difference between wifi and local network wireless though???  Can someone please explain??? I had to use eth1 instead of wifi under "Network"
<ghindo> erUSUL: XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<LjL> XThief, i don't have a shiny solution, but try pastebinning the output of "aptitude search '!~Oubuntu'"
<dr_willis> Ive seen some wireless cards use eth1, some use wlan0, and some  - i think use other devices.. Never have figurd out the logic to it all.
<lost_boy432> outbri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52269/   brb
<erUSUL> ghindo: ... all seems ok
<Mixed1234> Dr Willis, greetings!  I am on a public libary using ubuntu studio on an old lappi PIII with about 256 megs of memory, works like a charm on my ubuntu studio disto!  :-)
<LjL> XThief, you can install the "pastebinit" package to pastebin faster (command | pastebinit)
<bahaa2008> hi
<ghindo> erUSUL: Is it a setting in Nautilus or something?  I can see the desktop background but none of the icons
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,
<erUSUL> dr_willis: historicall reasons everything is converging now to use wlan{n}
<bahaa2008> erUSUL, i wanna to ask about problem facing me
<erUSUL> ghindo: maybe check the prefrences in nautilus and in gconf-editor under apps>nautilus
<bahaa2008> i install a web server on my ubuntu
<erUSUL> dr_willis: mine used to be ra0 (ralink chip) now is wlan0 like it should be XD
<bahaa2008> and i wana to access it from internet
<bahaa2008> i'm behind a router
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: what's the problem ?
<zeta-> I'm trying to install eclipse 3.4.1 (Ganymede) but can only find 3.2.2 (Callisto) in synaptic.
<dr_willis> erUSUL,  thats the other one. :) ra0... yes.. its best that they are all getting standardized .. be even better if all the companies released drivers and followed the standards as well. :)
<zeta-> Do I need to choose a different source, or should I install directly from eclipse.org ?
<outbri> erUSUL, kitche: do you have any clues for lost_boy432? He is trying to mount a 5th generation video ipod via usb. His output of 'sudo lshw' is http://paste.ubuntu.com/52269/
<bahaa2008> i make all the staff of port forwarding
<LjL> XThief: or rather, pastebin aptitude search '~i!~Oubuntu'
<bahaa2008> but i cann't access me server using the public ip
<bahaa2008> i can access it using network ip
<jjulian> hi can somebody help me installing my nvidia graphics card on my new laptop?
<bahaa2008> but not the public ip
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: with your lan ip it works from other computers?
<quittt> how do I convert PDF to JPEG?
<bahaa2008> in the network
<jjulian> the propreitary driver wont work  as far as i install it. gnome isnt starting anymore
<thomc> is there a way to find out command line if my mainboard has usb 2 or not?
<quittt> or how do I convert .doc to jpeg??
<bahaa2008> yes it works in the network
<erUSUL> thomc: lspci should list the usb controllers and tell if they are 2.0 or not
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: so the problem has to be on the port forwarding in the router...
<bahaa2008> and the public ip works for anybody outside the network
<bahaa2008> no
<bobertdos> jjulian: So you've tried the restricted driver from Ubuntu, or the the proprietary directly from Nvidia's site?
<consolover> !nvidia > jjulian
<ubottu> jjulian, please see my private message
<thomc> erUSUL: thanks
<bahaa2008> i access it using the public ip using a proxy
<erUSUL> thomc: for example on my mobo → 00:13.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)
<bahaa2008> simply
<jjulian> bobertdos, i tried the restricted but i dont know which one to download from nvidias site mine isnt listed there
<outbri> lost_boy432: I don't see your device being recognized at all. See if anything shows up in System>Administration>kern.log when you plug it in.
<LjL> quittt: you can use "pdftoppm" from the poppler-utils package, then convert the ppm to jpeg
<Mixed1234> anyone knows of a way to record sounds coming from diffent appz(ex. hydrogen and zynaddsubfx) at the same time???
<bahaa2008> try this http://home.bahaa.biz
<franck_> salut tous le monde
<bahaa2008> it will works for you
<LjL> !fr | franck_
<bahaa2008> but not for me
<ubottu> franck_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<consolover> jjulian: if the frives that come by default don't work properly, it's as simple as go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers and tick the box that's there about the graph card
<bobertdos> jjulian: Read the factoid we sent, otherwise you could also try envy, I suppose. What is your card?
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,
<travis_> what's a good browser besides firefox for private browsing?
<bahaa2008> erUSUL, do u got it ?
<thomc> erUSUL: i'm getting - 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM - so I presume that means it's not usb 2.0
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: yep it works... so from where it fials?
<XThief> sorry LjL i wasnt here
<slade605> travis_: Google's new chrome has a nice 'privacy' mode
<jjulian> bobertdos its a nvidia and lspci says unkown but its a 9400M SLI
<LjL> except there's no Linux version of it
<travis_> yeah, but it doesn't work on linux yet, does it?
<XThief> LjL what do i have to type now?
<LjL> !browsers | travis_, best i can give you
<ubottu> travis_, best i can give you: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<bahaa2008> the problem is i cann't access my internal sever using the public ip
<bahaa2008> but the the others can
<LjL> XThief: aptitude search '~i!~Oubuntu'
<kitche> travis_: you could look at arora not sure if it's in ubuntu repos or not yet but doesn't do many plugins
<Anusien> I'm trying to run mplayer and getting a no Xv support error; xvinfo says "no adaptors present"; what sort of things do I need to do to fix this?
<bobertdos> travis_: Well, there's iceweasel, Opera is available for Hardy, I think Sea Monkey probably is.......
<bahaa2008> any one outside the network can access the public ip
<travis_> ahhh. ok. i've tried opera, no private mode. ephiphany is too simple. I'll try dillo
<LjL> travis_: well, no, i can give you something more comprehensive actually (though still not specific) - GNOME web: epiphany-browser, galeon  —  KDE web: konqueror  —  console web: elinks  —  web: firefox, opera, firefox-3.0, lynx, w3m, links2, midori, dillo, edbrowse, kazehakase
<erUSUL> thomc: not sure... "lsmod | grep ehci" shows something?
<bahaa2008> but any one inside the network cann't access the server using the public ip
<kitche> Anusien: use a different thing like -vo x11
<XThief> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/52271/
<bahaa2008> where is the problem
<travis_> Thanks ljl. I'll try some of those out.
<LjL> travis_: perhaps consider the option of creating a separate user for private browsing
<bahaa2008> i read about sothing called NAT Lookup
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: so from your own computer the one with the webserver you can not access the computer via your public ip?
<bahaa2008> but i didn't understand it
<voodoox> hi budies
<bahaa2008> yes
<Anusien> Awkward.  That wasn't working before but it did that time
<bahaa2008> exactly
<travis_> ahh. the problem is I want to do that at the same time I use my normal account, which is why I can't use firefox. Steathler causes all tabs to be stealthed.
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: what's the error you get?
<bahaa2008> page cann't be displayed
<bobertdos> !nvidia | jjulian
<ubottu> jjulian: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XThief> LjL did you read me?
<keystr0k> I am a recent convert from Windows. I used to keep my data on a separate partition. Should I keep my "home" folder in Ubuntu on a different partition?
<LjL> XThief: uhm, that didn't even catch libc6... which probably means you installed it from the hardy repositories. try: aptitude search '~i!~VCURRENT'
<LjL> XThief: and if that gives no results, then: aptitude search '~i!~VTARGET'
<Anusien> kitche: What are my options?  -vo x11, what else?
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,
<LjL> keystr0k: many consider it a good idea
<slade605> anyone know if ubuntu 8.04.1 can read AND write NTFS?
<LjL> (including myself)
<bobertdos> keystr0k: Separate home partitions are generally a pretty good idea, but moving home to a separate partition on an already existing install is troublesome.
<thomc> erUSUL: that command doesn't show if the they're 1 or 2, but lsusb shows two ports at 1.1 and two at 2.0, which makes sense because I have a usb pci card installed - thanks for your help
<kitche> Anusien: if you do -vo I believe it will output all the options
<keystr0k> LjL, thanks!
<unop> slade605, sure
<keystr0k> bobertdos, I was afraid of that... thank youi
<slade605> unop: Thanks
<XThief> LjL http://paste.ubuntu.com/52273/
<Anusien> kitche: -vo help.  Now to figure out which one is any good
<travis_> thanks guys. later.
<keystr0k> bobertdos, I think I'll keep it all on the same partition and backup the data frequently.
<erUSUL> bahaa2008: dunno what may be the problem sorry ...
<kitche> Anusien: I use x11 one myself
<Anusien> kitche: since -vo x11 won't fullscreen
<LjL> XThief: that's not the sort of results i was expecting :|
<lost_boy432> outbri: nothing happens in kern.log when i plug it in. The ipod just charges when i plug it in.
<bahaa2008> how can i run a startup script "for dynamic dns service"  to update my ip ?
<XThief> LjL xD
<bobertdos> keystr0k: Ibex is just around the corner, so when that comes around, that would be a good time to make a separate home partition with a fresh install.
<outbri> lost_boy432: I have no idea then, sorry.
<bahaa2008> i have the requird script but i don't know how to do this
<erUSUL> !info ddclient | bahaa2008
<ubottu> bahaa2008: ddclient (source: ddclient): Update IP addresses at dynamic DNS services. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.7.3-4ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 53 kB, installed size 308 kB
<lucard> I am looking to get a aircard for my Ubuntu 8.04 laptop I have Verizon Wireless cell phone the black berry 8130 and can not get it to work. Dose anyone know of a good aircard that will work with 8.04
<bahaa2008> erUSUL, is ti works with no-ip ?
<lost_boy432> outbri: is it possibly a drivers problem? Where else can I find more help?
<AaronMT> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<sp00n> Can someone please help me get streaming movs working?  I have put about 20 hours into this and I need to watch videos for my classwork
<AaronMT> Download them?
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,  sorry can i ask the last question ?
<keystr0k> bobertdos, Thanks for the advice. I'll certainly take that into consideration.
<LjL> XThief: sorry, i can't think of anything reasonable to try and find out exactly which packages are compromised
<mike-solidus> I need help getting ubuntu to see my sata drive on an intel ICH10 chipset
<donavan_> can anyone tell me why I was able to play DVD's and now everytime I try to load a disc through VLC I just get an error box with no error displayed
<mike-solidus> I already have it installed, I just neet it to somehow see my hd
<sp00n> AaronMT, assuming that comment was for me, this site does give access to the URL.  Also, when I attempt to choose to save the file and play it as a stream through Mplayer or some such application, it gives the error "invalid stream", which is incorrect because it plays fine on Windows.
<Geb> is it possible to disable image preview thumbnails in the file chooser dialog? I've tried setting disable_all in the thumbnailer section of gconf but that didn't seem to work
<LjL> any way to ask APT for a list of all installed packages that have a version not matching (i.e. lower, but also higher than) the version available in the repositories?
<ifireball> LjL: maybe with aptitude
<AaronMT> sp00n, have you tried copying the URL and using it in VLC, "Open from URL"
<Ademan>  /join #xorg
<LjL> ifireball: i tried with ~V, but that didn't work satisfactorily
<Ademan> aw crap... lol
<dellubuntu> .
<sp00n> AaronMT, yes, it pops up an error message that says "invalid stream"
<radovich> hello
<ProNoob> can anyone tell me what ubuntu 8.04 got as a kernel ?
<radovich> 2.6.19?
<ifireball> LjL: yeah it doesn't seen flexible enough, its too late at night for me to try and get creative at this level, good luck!
<ProNoob> radovich, you sure ?
<radovich> i think so... let me check
<Infinito-> 2.6.24-19-generic here
<radovich> me2
<radovich> 2.6.24-19
<radovich> but i am on 8.04.1
<radovich> whatever that is :)
<bobertdos> ProNoob: Unless you compiled you're own, it is indeed, 2.6.24-19
<AaronMT> 2.6.24-21 for me
<outbri> lost_boy432: there are people here who should know, they just might not see your question. try asking it again sometime here.
<radovich> AaronMT: how?
<AaronMT> update
<sp00n> radovich, 8.04.1 is the label of the Ubuntu release.  They are named after the release date; that's what the 8.04 means
<Infinito-> lol the original 8.04 was something close to it.. there were kernel upgrades along with the normal updates
<lost_boy432> outbri: Thank you and sorry to bother you.
<outbri> lost_boy432: No problem, sorry I couldn't help you further.
<radovich> i know. just why in the world 1
<radovich> after yy-mm
<cheezewiz> I've been trying to install flashplugin-nonfree, but whenever the installer goes to download from adobe it stops middownload, anyone know why?
<bobertdos> cheezewiz: You mean using apt/synaptic?
<cheezewiz> yes
<cheezewiz> the add/remove
<gaetano_> ciao a tutti
<cheezewiz> or even if I use apt-get on the cli
<bobertdos> cheezewiz: In a terminal, type sudo apt-get update or hit reload in Synaptic. That'll update the repos, see if that helps.
<bobertdos> cheezewiz: otherwise, the servers could just be having issues at the moment
<radovich> it would really be nice if linux get some cool base icon theme that is not childish
<cheezewiz> I'm up to date
<cheezewiz> must be the servers then :/
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,  sorry can i ask the last question ?
<cheezewiz> I'll wait till later tonight I guess
<bobertdos> cheezewiz: but are the MIRRORS up to date?
<olskolirc> I have just upgraded to Hardy.  Aren't I supposed to have KDE4 or do I have to upgrade to kde4 and how do I do that and is it stable and compatible with Hardy?
<cheezewiz> doesn't apt-get update do that?
<olskolirc> rather, is KDE4 final yet?  How do I upgrade if it is - using Hardy.
<radovich> olskolirc: it is compatible, but stay away from kde4 untill kde4.3... at least i will...
<slade605> Hey guys, I am having an issue booting ubuntu 8.04 after doing install from alternate disc keeps coming up with "reboot and select proper boot device or inser boot media in selected boot device and press a key"
<radovich> oh, it is final.
<bobertdos> cheezewiz: yeah, just making sure you did it :)
<olskolirc> ok radovich
<cheezewiz> k thx bobertdos
<olskolirc> and when is the next ubuntu upgrade and whats it called anyone know?
<cheezewiz> olskolirc: intrepid ibex is due late october
<radovich> 8.10 nex month ibex
<olskolirc> thanks :-)
<radovich> 8.04 is lts
<keystr0k> Has anyone had any experience with HellaNZB?
<radovich> lts= long tim esupport
<deadinside> hey umm i cant find a flashplayer for my browser in the synaptic
<curtlee2002> Could someone help me fix the order udev is setting my v4l devices?
<radovich> deadinside: what browser?
<noway> i forgot the command to see the driver installed for my wlan0 .. anyone remember?
<bahaa2008> how can is make          home.bahaa.biz ==  bahaa.dyndns.biz
<deadinside> firefox
<bobertdos> deadinside: You should be able to find flashplugin-nonfree. Do you have all t he repos enabled?
<deadinside> cant watch youtube and stuff
<bahaa2008> i don't want url frowarding no redirect no i frame
<radovich> deadinside: flashplugin-nonfree
<deadinside> i can find it i tried
<bahaa2008> i want real equicalance
<deadinside> to find that exact thing
<thomc> HALO 2!
<radovich> ubuntu restricted extras
<bobertdos> deadinside: Go into Synaptic and make sure all the repositories are enabled. It's under Tools, if I recall correctly.
<sva_> hi
<rafarubert> \c irc.freenode.net
<gaetano_> ciao a tutti
<gaetano_> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<radovich> ciao
<onx> !askthebot | gaetano_
<ubottu> gaetano_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<radovich> bbye
<curtlee2002> I would like udev to just keep my tuner card as /dev/video0.  Sometimes it does.  Sometimes it doesn't.
<bahaa2008> any one can help ??
<onx> he's spamming the bot in #debian as well -,-
<deadinside> there is no tolls..just settings..but there is repositories and there all check marked
<deadinside> tools*
<bobertdos> deadinside: Hardy, right? Can you find ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<nateeeee> i had ubuntu installed and then deleted the partition. i did not uninstall properly so now i have grub giving me a "error 17" message. Not quite sure how to fix it so i will load straight into windows. can any one help pls.
<kebomix> i have connect 3 winrar archeive files  , and when i extract them together it give each compress in diffrent dolfer , any solution 4 that ?
<bobertdos> nateeeee: In your case, I'd suggest booting from a Windows CD (assuming that's your other OS) and using fixmbr to repair the boot record.
<nateeeee> can't find my windows disk, or my backup disk which is an AIO with bart pe on it :)
<nateeeee> so i'm kind of at a loss
<dellubuntu> bootcd will help
<curtlee2002> Does anyone in here have any udev experience?
<deadinside> can i find ubuntu-restricted-extras? ...find it where?
<nateeeee> not enough drives to run ubuntu from the disk and then use it to DL and burn a temp. windows boot disk
<dr_willis> deadinside,  its in the normal repos..
<bahaa2008> erUSUL,
<noway> nateeeee you might be able to google bootdisk.com or something like that and get an xp boot disk or even a win98 boot disk should do it
<dr_willis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nateeeee> or find one that i may have backed up *srug*
<Terminator> there is no standard partition-editor in ubuntu?
<dellubuntu> nateeeee: ultimate bootcd
<nateeeee> i'm not sure
<bobertdos> Terminator: gparted
<nateeeee> yea, that's what i have... some where
<nateeeee> gparted, yea
<Terminator> but I still need to install that, right?
<bobertdos>  Terminator: yeah...
<nateeeee> will that help me change the bootup
<Terminator> yeah, ok
<bobertdos>  Terminator: although it is on the LiveCD by default too
<dellubuntu> nateeeee: ultimate bootcd will fix mbr
<Terminator> idd
<Terminator> so I thought it would be in ubuntu also..
<Terminator> but its not.. ;)
<nateeeee> yea but i'd have to find it and burn a new copy
<deadinside> ubuntu-restricted-extras is not in there
<nateeeee> and i'd have to do it running the ubuntu from disk.
<nateeeee> so downloading would be as far as i could get
<lucard> Anyone know a good aircard for Ubuntu 8.04
<nateeeee> with my knowledge
<bobertdos> deadinside: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<deadinside> i couldnt tell you man
<deadinside> i dont know much about this os
<sva_> I have a problem with the resolution of my monitor.. it is a Samsung Syncmaster 943nwx.. In the live cd i was able to get the native 1440x900 by folowing this guide http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/98663 but i dont know why it dosnt works now.. i desperatly need helo
<bobertdos> deadinside:: Go into a terminal and type: lsb_release
<darkness_> hey, I've got some very old AVI files made using a Logitech Clicksmart 510 Digital Camera using the software on my old windows computer, and I'm trying to play them in Ubuntu, but it won't play with VLC, or Mplayer, or Totem (and totem says it couldn't find the Intel Indeo 5 Codec which is apparently not installed), any suggestions?
<yavapai> atheros air card i have broadcom too and it works
<bobertdos> deadinside: lsb_release -a
<deadinside> No LSB modules are available.
<deadinside> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<deadinside> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<deadinside> Release:        6.06
<deadinside> Codename:       dapper
<FloodBot2> deadinside: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deadinside> lustic@ubuntuLX:~$
<curtlee2002> why do you just close synaptic and run apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from a terminal
<yavapai> lucard find an atheros one it just works
<bobertdos> deadinside: Well that explains it
<lucard> ok thanks Yavapai
<curtlee2002> if it doesn't work your repository is screwed up
<deadinside> welll....whats wrong with it.
<yavapai> atheros is the chip inside a lot of cheap cards
<bobertdos> deadinside: it's OLD
<deadinside> so wut do i do....thats gay
<Secured> Anyone used ISA Inernet Security and Acceleration before?
<bobertdos> deadinside: You really would do well to upgrade to Hardy (and I'd recommend a fresh install).
<Secured> Anyone worked with Windows domains before?
<deadinside> upgrade as in what..buy something?
<sp00n> deadinside, I do not recommend upgrading to Hardy
<darkness_> hey, I'm trying to play some old AVI files that don't seem to work in VLC, Mplayer, or Totem, (totem says that Intel Indeo 5 was not available or something) Does anybody know how I can play these files? (If not, then I guess I have about 10.6 GB of videos that are virtually useless)
<bobertdos> deadinside: especially because Hardy is the second LTS release (Dapper was the first). No, I usually make a live CD from the ISO.
<bobertdos> deadinside: fresh installs are MUCH cleaner than direct distro upgrades
<deadinside> sounds like gibberish to me.
<curtlee2002> deadinside: press ALT + F2,  then type "update-manager -d" and press Run
<deadinside> i dont even know where to get these upgrades
<sp00n> deadinside, I don't recommend using hardy at all unless you have to.  a bunch of stuff broke for me between 6.x and 8.x
<pdlnhr1> does anyone know of a package that helps control fan speeds?  i just build a brand new computer and they are at full tilt and are noisy
<deadinside> well nothing works on mine anyway
<deadinside> i cant watch videos
<deadinside> or music or anythings
<Secured> Anyone worked with windows environment before??
<bobertdos> deadinside: You have high speed internet, right? Go to Ubuntu's website and download the ISO (i686)
<sp00n> deadinside, things that magically stopped working for me: burning CDs (still can't), streaming videos (still can't), automounting USB devices (still can't), iPod synchronization (still can't)
<Clutz> I nos, i broke it
<deadinside> i do have highspeed yes.
<sp00n> deadinside, and a bunch of other stuff has broken that I've managed to fix
<Belboz91> hey all, I'm trying to roll my own version of Ubuntu, just a few minor changes that are really difficult for some of my friends to do.   What is the best software for distibution customization?
<deadinside> well...i cant do annnything
<noway> sp00n i agree that 8.04 is trouble --- never had so much trouble with 7.04
<deadinside> i dont even know how to so if i can watch videos then i dont care
<sp00n> noway, all of the thing I mentioned above worked flawlessly in 6
<sp00n> noway, i am seriously pissed here.  i've been at this for 6 hours now, and about a week and a half into it with no results.
<bobertdos> deadinside: and yes, given that Hardy has not been our best work, you'd be better off waiting for a month anyway
<deadinside> could u watch videos spoon?
<sp00n> As far as I'm concerned, an OS that can't play streaming media through a browser? EPIC FAIL
<sp00n> deadinside, I could two years ago
<ph0t0sh0pl33t> hi
<deadinside> i cant right now..and i have never been able to watch vids..ive had this comp for like a year im sick of it
<Clutz> I used a knoppix live disk to resize a windows partition with gparted on a hard disk to make room for ubuntu. sadly it moved the partition to the left after resizing it and i don't think there is room for grub cause i installed ubuntu and it boots windows anyway. will moving the partition a little to the left (1 or 2 mb) fix this?
<noway> i can't keep my usb dongle adapter active for very long :(
<bobertdos> deadinside: wait for Ibex, you'll be better off
<pdlnhr1> anyone help with fan speed issues in linux?
<sp00n> deadinside, some of them still work.  It was a huge [insert expletive] to get flash vids to work.  Even embedded mpegs play choppy in Opera and Firefox.  For some reason, Konqueror plays some types of embedded media fine.  I now need movs for a class, and nothing I do gets it working at all.
<sp00n> Clutz, I don't think so
<bobertdos> sp00n: You should have probably tried flash 10.
<sp00n> bobertdos, I did
<thinkfast> hey all, got a quick question
<deadinside> me no waiting lol...some one said download i386 or something and someone else said push alt f2 or something now ahat
<Clutz> sp00n: so i can't install linux ever on this now?
<sp00n> Clutz, no, yo ucan
<thinkfast> ive got a 20gig tar file, im trying to copy it onto an external harddrive
<thinkfast> but it stops at 4gig and says file too big
<Clutz> sp00n: without reformatting?
<bobertdos> sp00n: It's stable now with FF 3.0.3
<ponicg> Hi all. How can I determine which controller my hard drives are on during an install of ubuntu?
<sp00n> Clutz, you probably can, yes.  Windows overwrites the MBR, which the computer uses to figure out which OS to boot from
<sp00n> bobertdos, is that new in the past 2 - 3 weeks?
<deadinside> some one said download i386 or something and someone else said push alt f2 or something now ahat
<Clutz> sp00n: after installing ubuntu it booted to windows anyway, any thoughts?
<reaper> hi
<Clutz> hi
<noway> sp00n firefox 3.03 is really recent
<reaper> hey
<sp00n> Clutz, you can probably re-setup grub, and add entries to your grub menu to boot your windows installation
<curtlee2002> Clutz I am sure you can
<ponicg> I have an NVRaid hard drive that's the same size as one of my other drives that's just SATA by itself, without hte motherboard's raid.  how can I determine which one I'm going to be installing to?
<kpoman> hi to all guys ! I have a reiser4 fs somewhere in my disk but cant find any kind of support on kernel for it ?
<Clutz> sp00n: shouldn't ubuntu have installed grub already?
<sp00n> Clutz, I did that today with two different versions of Linux
<Phoul> does anyone know of some software that will allow music streaming to a shoutcast server
<deadinside> Could not open location 'file:///update manager -d'
<deadinside> Details: The location or file could not be found.
<sp00n> Clutz, correct me if I'm wrong anybody, but I read today that grub installs its first stage into a particular partition.  each time you install an OS, that OS overwrites the MBR, telling it where to find the first stage of grub
<Phoul> im a online dj amung other things and i cant seem to find anything like that under linux
<zewm_> Phoul: Have you checked the shoutcast website for a linux based server?
<kpoman> I get this message: "The volume uses the reiser4 file system which is not supported by your system."
<Phoul> im not looking for a server
<Phoul> Im looking for a program to stream to a server
<sp00n> Clutz, so each partition with an OS on it could have its own OS's first stage of grub.  The MBR always points to one particular first stage of grub.
<Phoul> kinda like M$'s sam, winamp(ick),Traktor
<sp00n> Clutz, (grub is a bootloader commonly used by Linux to choose which partition to boot from)
<Clutz> sp00n: is it possible that i shrank the mbr?
<Tricyclethief> Hey all anyone able to help with a dual monitor setup for 8.04 and ati video card
<curtlee2002> Clutz, If you download the Alternative version of the ubuntu CD, it has an MBR grub repair tool,
<sp00n> Clutz, window isn't Linux - friendly, and overwrites the MBR to point to just the windows partition.  But you can do things like run a linux live disc and choose rescue mode, enter a grub command prompt, and set the MBR back the way you want
<zewm_> Phoul: Check your msgs
<fallore> when i start firefox the little taskbar icon "Starting firefox" thing comes up but it never actually starts. any idea how to remedy this problem? happens occasionally and restarting x is the only solution i've found
<kpoman> is there a way to get reiser4 module for  2.6.24-19-generic ?
<Clutz> sp00n: i'll try
<sp00n> Clutz, this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows should help
<reaper> hi
<sp00n> Clutz, also this one http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<Clutz> sp00n: windows didn't wipe it out i think though
<Clutz> sp00n: i installed ubuntu and rebooted, no grub came
<Tricyclethief> Any ati users out there?
<sp00n> Clutz, I know, but it sounds like the MBR is just pointing to the windows bootstrap loader, and you want it to point to your linux distro's grub
<kpoman> I know there is a murder on that story and all, but is there a way to get reiser4 working on Ubuntu ?
<pibe86> hello how cn i see my kernel version?
<pibe86> can*
<sp00n> Clutz, when you run root(your drives) and setup (your drive) in a grub prompt, it tells the MBR what partition to look for the bootloader on
<Azerthoth> kpoman short of dping your own kernel, doesnt sound like it
<Clutz> sp00n: so, moving my partition to the left as far as it can go isn't the reason?
<Iodous> where would i go for kdenlive help
<sp00n> Clutz, honestly, I'm not really sure what you mean by that.
<consolover> !anyone | Tricyclethief
<ubottu> Tricyclethief: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wcstok> cat /proc/version
<kpoman> Azerthoth: I am running al the generic stuff, is there some way to find some kernel module compiled for that version ?
<Tricyclethief> Hey all anyone able to help with a dual monitor setup for 8.04 and ati video card
<consolover> pibe86: uname -a
<Tricyclethief> i asked that but got no response =\
<pibe86> consolover: ty
<Iodous> ^^^ i need help with duel monitor to lol
<sp00n> Clutz, what process did you go through that you are describing by moving a partition to one side?
<Clutz> sp00n: i booted knoppix live cd and ran gparted, i set it to have 80gb at the end of the partition and didn't realize that it removed the 1 or 2mb it had prior to the partition
<Azerthoth> kpoman do a lsmod, you'll notice that ubuntu loads everything but the kitchen sink by default, if you have no support you'll have to do your own
<Clutz> sp00n: it moved the entire partition over as far as it would allow
<curtlee2002> Tri: Sure
<ponicg> I'm trying to find out which hard drive controller my drives are connected to during install. How can I do that? I have a 320GB raid1 array on an nvraid controller on my motherboard, and a 3rd 320gb drive for ubuntu. how can i make sure i'm not clobbering the raid array?
<kpoman> I dont know maybe some source to add ?
<sp00n> Clutz, was this before or after you installed windows?
<sva_> i dont get this.. in the live cd i was able to have a full resolution of 1440x900 and descktop efects.. naw that it is instaled i am with a 800x600.. anyone please help me
<consolover> Tricyclethief: because who saw your message didn't knew how to solve it. Repeat the question every 15 or 30 minutes
<Clutz> sp00n: after
<Tricyclethief> i have a x1650 agp and stuck in clone, followed about 10 howto guides and nothing
<consolover> Tricyclethief: also, I'm using ATI
<Iodous> i need help
<Clutz> sp00n: i was resizing the windows partition
<Azerthoth> kpoman very slowly now, you will have to compile your kernel to build the module
<Clutz> sp00n: so linux would fix at the end
<sp00n> Clutz, are you on windows now?
<Clutz> sp00n: yes
<alteregoa> madache
<sp00n> Clutz, run the disk management tool and see what it says your partitions are at...that is in control panel -> system administration
<curtlee2002> Tri: Are you comfortable editing your xorg.conf file?
<Tricyclethief> yes ive edited it about 10times so far, mostly ending up with white or black screens
<sp00n> Clutz, I think you can also get to it with start-> run -> diskmgmt.msc
<ubuneophite> salut tout le monte
<consolover> Tricyclethief: what are you exactly trying to do? Install the propietaries drivers?
<Tricyclethief> curtleee2002: closest ive gotten is dual screens at login, but once i put in my username/pass it reverts to clone
<sp00n> Clutz, I'm trying to make sure you didn't accidentally wipe out a partition, or just verify that your partitions are still set how you had intended them.  I think windows will not detect linux ext type partitions
<Clutz> sp00n: Disk 0: Partition 1 = 385.76GB NTFS | Partition 2 76.70GB Unknown | Partition 3 3.30GB Unknown
<sp00n> Clutz, it'll say they're an unknown file type and try to format them or something, if I recal
<consolover> !fr | ubuneophite
<ubottu> ubuneophite: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<_mach> i'm downloading the freebsd iso
<Tricyclethief> i actually have drivers installed and with compiz running and the works..but i cant get dual monitors working..sticks in clone mode
<curtlee2002> Tri: First I would suggest running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" to start with a fresh file
<_mach> er.. ubuntu.
<_mach> does it come with GCC/GDB out of the box?
<_mach> along with possible audio support?
<parnorm> anyone have time to help a linux noob get his sound card working again?
<sp00n> Clutz, so, you want to have the 385 GB partition for windows, which is what's active right now, and then the 7GB for linux, and you don't need the 3 GB partition?
<Iodous> i need help....
<consolover> Tricyclethief: oh, ok. But I only have one monitor so those are pits where I never had to thread
<krazy-h_> Hi there
<pibe86> hello, i have ubuntu 8.10.1 64 bits, can you give me a page how to install new kernel 2.6.27?
<Clutz> the 76GB partition is what it made and installed ubuntu on, the 3.3GB partition is the swap
<kpoman> Azerthoth: is there a way to search somewhere for a ready compiled reiser4 module ?
<Tricyclethief> consolover: yeah its killing me. i did actually get it "big monitor" once but the 2nd screen resolution was way off and couldnt get it fixed
<consolover> !anyone > parnorm
<mEck0> hi! I have my laptop connected to a TFT monitor and has discovered that it flickers :( I wonder why, because its running the native resolution (1680x1050 @ 60Hz)?
<ubottu> parnorm, please see my private message
<keystr0k> Why is the DL speed of HellaNZB jumping up and down every second? anyone?
<Tricyclethief> curtlee2002: ok what next, gonna take notes then try it
<sp00n> Clutz, ok, so that's all as it should be. resizing those partitions shouldn't make the grub on the linux partiton unusable
<Gr33n3gg> mEck0: Try a different refresh rate?
<curtlee2002> Tri:  The best info is at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<reaper> 1
<Iodous> i
<Iodous> need
<Clutz> sp00n: so why didn't grub get installed right?
<Iodous> some
<Iodous> help
<Tricyclethief> thanks havent seen that link before, and shouldnt be an issue im using ubuntu right
<consolover> !patience | Iodous
<ubottu> Iodous: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sp00n> Clutz, so you'll need to boot off a liveCD so you can access the grub command prompt, and set grub up in the MBR so it can detect both your OSs
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: how can I do that in xorg.conf? because gnome-display-properties only shows 60Hz
<Clutz> sp00n: ok
<Iodous> you ee the thing is
<Clutz> sp00n: i'll go try that, ty
<Iodous> see*
<sp00n> Clutz, I don't know why it didn't get installed right.  Do you have just one hard drive with several partitions, or is that several physical drives?
<curtlee2002> Tri:  The basic idea is to have 2 Section "Device" with different Identifier
<Iodous> i had to do that just to get some attention
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: or can I even try another refresh rate directly with a xrandr-command?
<curtlee2002> names
<Clutz> sp00n: 1 hard drive
<Tricyclethief> i actually have that right now
<sva_> can anyone give me an example of how a xorg.conf file should be if i need a 1440x900 resoution
<onx> Iodous, the enter key doesn't qualify as inpunctuation
<Tricyclethief> theres something im missing in my xorg file and just cant find it
<onx> in other news: Tricyclethief, your nick is win.
<Gr33n3gg> mEck0: I used the xrandr command.
<consolover> Iodous: people are not ignoring you. They won't answer you to tell that they know how to. Also,
<consolover> !ask | Iodous
<ubottu> Iodous: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Khisanth> grr I hate upgrades
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: ok, great, how can a xrandr-command look like then?
<Iodous> i did do that and no one answered
<pibe86> hello, how do i install kerel 2.6.27 in ubuntu 64 bits
<Tricyclethief> lol
<jmichelsen> I am trying to fully uninstall some software, i use the apt-get purge or --purge switch yet when I reinstall the software from apt-get it has settings still in it from the last install, is there a way to COMPLETELY remove software? and all settings etc
<sp00n> Clutz, k. you should read those pages thoroughly before enacting the steps in them; particularly make sure you know what to do if you get ubuntu back and don't see an option for windows.  based on the info you gave me, I think your windows partition will be in the grub menu as (hd0, 0) and linux partition will be (hd0,1)
<consolover> Iodous: then look at what came from !patience " Answers are not always available." Repeat the question every 15 or 20 minutes
<Clutz> sp00n: tyvm, i'll get right on it
<Gr33n3gg> mEck0: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Howto_change_resolution & http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_resolution.html
<_mach> i'm downloading the ubuntu iso, does it come ready with GCC/GDB?
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: thx!
<curtlee2002> Tri:  The basic idea is to have 2 Section "Device", 2 Section "Monitor", 2 Section "Screen", and Section "ServerLayout"
<consolover> jmichelsen: take a look at all files that appear when you install the package. Then just remove them.
<Tricyclethief> yeah i have that in my file now, but while looking over that website you listed i see a few little details i didnt have
<parnorm> so, my audigy 2 value worked just fine on my first install of ubuntu. I reinstalled, and now it doesn't work at all. I tried removing and reinstalling all the ansa stuff (along with the gnome gui), and I read about a patch for audigy cards. I've downloaded it, but have no idea how to implement it.
<consolover> jmichelsen: also, it's possible that you're just removing the front-end of the program, so you're not removing the options
<jmichelsen> consolover: the package is huge, there would be no way really to do that,
<jmichelsen> consolover: im removing the package completely the same way i installed it, why doesnt apt-get purge actually purge?
<Tricyclethief> thanks for the info guys, gonna try some things and ill be back if i still have problems =)
<dibblego> where did XMMS go?
<consolover> jmichelsen: you can see that on the synaptic package manager. There's an option there to see all the files installed. The ones that hold options are kept in /etc or /home. Take a look at them
<pibe86> how can i install kernek 2.6.27 in ubuntu 64 bits??????????
<jmichelsen> consolover: thanks
<consolover> pibe86: you compile it yourself
<pibe86> consolover: can you give me a webpage to learn how to
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: 60Hz seems to be the only available ref.rate for the monitor :S what else could be wrong? I think its either a bug or a setting somewhere. I mean, its working perfectly in Windows at 60Hz
<consolover> dibblego: it's development stopped. There's XMMS2 now but it's way different
<consolover> !compile | pibe86
<ubottu> pibe86: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sp00n> Does anyone else have any ideas for getting streaming movs to work?  This is really pressing.  I am seriously going back to windows if I can't get this workin
<curtlee2002> pibe86, you could upgrade to Intrepid
<corexcore> how to check the machines IP from terminal=
<Iodous> how do i do an external monitor with an ati graphics card
<dibblego> consolover, ok thanks
<dibblego> corexcore, ifconfig
<pibe86> curtlee2002: yes i can, but how
<corexcore> dibblego: thanx
<curtlee2002> pibe86, "update-manager -d"
<consolover> !intrepid | pibe86
<ubottu> pibe86: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Iodous> does any one know how to do an external monitor with and ati card?
<billy> anyone else have problem with google video site?
<Gr33n3gg> mEck0: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/31409-how-change-refresh-rate-monitor.html & http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-change-refresh-rate-of-monitor-178923/
<consolover> pibe86: I was expecting some link from the ubottu to upgrade. Beware with intrepid. I had to downgrade back to 8.04 'cos it was not working for me. And downgrade means, clean install
<mEck0> Gr33n3gg: thx!
<curtlee2002> billy, no
<Gr33n3gg> np
<OuTstanDinG> Hello to everyone, i have problems playing flash videos via internet...its too slow on fullscreen
<consolover> billy: no
<Fishscene> Intrepid is still beta. Not recommended for anyone but dev's
<pibe86> consolover: but how do i uograte from my ubuntu?
<Gr33n3gg> OuTstanDing: It could be your computer and/or internet connector. Or flash it self....
<curtlee2002> pibe86, "update-manager -d"
<consolover> pibe86: you need to run "gksudo update-manager -d"
<pibe86> curtlee2002: i wrote that and nothin happened
<curtlee2002> pibe86: press ALT + F2,  then type "update-manager -d" and press Run
<consolover> pibe86: a button should appear there saying that 8.10 is available. Look for it
<OuTstanDinG> i use frefox 3.0.3
<OuTstanDinG> Hello to everyone, i have problems playing flash videos via internet...its too slow on fullscreen
<OuTstanDinG> i use frefox 3.0.3
<pibe86> consolover: not, there is not button
<curtlee2002> pibe86: yes, at the top of the update manager window
<consolover> pibe86: also, make sure, you have everything up to date before doing that and some sort of knowledge that you allow to you to make your PC working from a tty
<pibe86> curtlee2002: i get update manager but i cant see upgrade to 8.10 button
<curtlee2002> pibe86: you are sure you add the "-d" option
<pibe86> curtlee2002: yes i write -d
<pibe86> curtlee2002: gksudo update-manager -d
<Gr33n3gg> OuTstanDinG: Do you have a fast internet connection?. Flash for Linux is...errr sorta broken.
<pibe86> consolover: i going to show you and screenshot
<pibe86> curtlee2002: : i going to show you and screenshot
<OuTstanDinG> Gr33n3gg: oks thank, yes i have 4mb cable connection
<curtlee2002> pibe86: Are you currently using Hardy?
<jaime> hola
<GreyWolf79> anyone know how to get mono installed and running? I tried installing it through .deb packages but it will not let me install all of them
<pibe86> curtlee2002: yes i do
<consolover> pibe86: use pastepic then
<pibe86> consolover: sure
<Gr33n3gg> OuTstanDinG: Google your problem for a better answer.
<zeroh> remember scumbar and that guy with the thing saying "ask me about loom[tm]", well could someone please tell me about debootstrap, after a chroot is working, can i copy it onto a system and boot it?
<Gr33n3gg> GreyWolf79: Have you tried 'apt-get'?
<ponicg> I'm trying to find out which hard drive controller my drives are connected to during install. How can I do that? I have a 320GB raid1 array on an nvraid controller on my motherboard, and a 3rd 320gb drive for ubuntu. how can i make sure i'm not clobbering the raid array and installing to theactual sata(as opposed to raid) disk?
<curtlee2002> pibe86: I just did this yesterday on a computer.  It worked fine.
<Fishscene> Why are you trying to install 8.10?
<pibe86> curtlee2002: http://www.tribukogi.com/imagenes/viewer.php?id=945395Screenshot.png
<pibe86> consolover: http://www.tribukogi.com/imagenes/viewer.php?id=945395Screenshot.png
<FloodBot2> pibe86: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<curtlee2002> pibe86: Try setting your repository to MAIN
<consolover> Fishscene: he wants the latest kernel and don't want to compile it
<Iodous> does any one know how to do an external monitor with 8.04 and an ati graphics catrd
<onx> ponicg, dmesg | grep /dev/nameOfPartition
<Fishscene> You can download the 8.10 install cd with the latest build
<consolover> pibe86: make all the possible updates before updating
<Fishscene> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<pibe86> consolover: hummmmm i will do that right now
<parnorm> Would someone help me apply an ansa patch? (audigy2_value-support.diff)
<papna> Hi. I have an extra hard drive mounted and the owner and permissions on all the stuff is not what I would like it to be, really. How do I change the permissions on all these many directories and files so that I can do whatever I want to them as a normal user account?
<zambo> hello folks, I have followed all steps to get ASLA drivers working for my soundcard (which is a Echo Layla3G) but I'm afraid that it doesn't seem to work.  lspci lists it, but "alsactl names" shown no device found, any ideas?
<zambo> thanks :)
<curtlee2002> well, I am out.   No udev help here
<Fishscene> papna, there should be a recursive option (meaning it applies to all files/folders below the directory you specify)
<consolover> papna: "chmod -R 777 /path to folder" but be careful with the -R option
<_mach> i'm downloading the ubuntu iso, does it come ready with GCC/GDB?
<onx> papna, you don't want to do that if you care about security though
<unop> _mach, no, but they're easily installed.
<zambo> I saw this comment "My problem has now been resolved thanks to iFvwm in the #ubuntu IRC channel - all I had to do was install the linux-ubuntu-modules package for my kernel!", can someone else explain this further?
<consolover> papna: that, based on the principle that you want it readable, writable and executable by everyone
<MonkeyMan> I need some help with firestarter please. I am setting up a wireless network and all goes well until I start up firestarter. I tried putting my ip address from laptop in policies with samba but still does not work. Anytime I wish to connect the network I have to disable firestarter. Any suggestions?
<ponicg> onx: that didn't return anything. is dmesg enabled during the install or should i boot to the livecd first?
<x__> I just did a reinstall of hardy and when I got to NBC.com the video loader won't work
<unop> _mach, all you have to do is select these two packages from add/remove software  build-essential and gdb
<papna> consolover, Fishscene, thanks.
<danopia__> when i try inserting a SD card into my cardreader, linux complains that it can't mount it
<danopia__> any ideas?
<consolover> papna: but take a look at man chmod to make it what you want. 6th paragraph explains the meaning of the numbers and what to use based on what you want
<onx> ponicg, i'd try the livecd. tbh sometimes the order of disks switches after install, in that case you'll have to edit your fstab
<consolover> danopia__: does it appear in sudo fdisk -l ?
<danopia__> consolover, i think so, as /dev/sdf1
<consolover> danopia__: also, what exactly does it say? Do you have a button on that warning that gives more output on the reason?
<danopia__> Failed to mount "KODAK"
<ponicg> onx: I'll give that a shot, thanks.
<danopia__> let me reinsert it for the rest
<yuri_> i want a prog/script thatrecursively scans a folder and deletes any file that is smaller than 1mb. any ideas?
<zambo> sorry folks, can anyone shed some more light on ASLA?  really appreciate your help :)
<linxeh> yuri_: find and xargs ?
<dusker> has anyone here used linux on an asus 1000h?
<meflsto> olas
<danopia__> consolover, now hte error is not appearing
<meflsto> una consulta?
<LeeshaPeesha> Wow.. never used this irc stuff before
<kpoman> guys, which of the packages of the ubuntu allows to get the kernel sources to compile a specific module which is not delivered with the distro ?
<yuri_> linxeh: so you think something like rm | find xargs ?
<consolover> danopia__: problem solved then ;)
<danopia__> nvm
<consolover> !es | meflsto
<ubottu> meflsto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danopia__> consolover, it was in workspace 2. "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result)."
<mikebot> When I am editing a text file in the terminal (via the command 'edit'), how do I exit?
<linxeh> yuri_: maybe use find with the right arguments, and pass in rm to its arguments list
<danopia__> title is
<danopia__> Failed to mount "KODAK"
<danopia__> and only button is close
<consolover> LeeshaPeesha: welcome. Just ask your question, that's how tit works. If someone that sees it knows, they'll answer you
<linxeh> yuri_: http://www.linux.org/lessons/tips/cmndline.html
<LeeshaPeesha> I'm having issues with my aMSNn and Pidgin logging into my MSN account.. however, with attempts in Windows & MSN messenger, it works.. Can someone help?
<mikebot> Or where can I find the commands while in that editor?
<consolover> danopia__: ok, can you pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<yuri_> linxeh: thanks1
<lucard> does anyone know how to get the blackberry 8130 installed on Ubuntu 8.04 as a modem or a web site that i can go to
<Gr33n3gg> lucard: Try Google.
<linxeh> yuri_: the bits find files bigger than 1mb   and remove unwanted dirs should give a clue
<danopia__> consolover, somehow it was easily moutned with mount
<consolover> pibe86: I now remember. You don't need to the gksudo on the command to update.It will later just ask you for the password
<danopia__> consolover, andy idea why automout failed?
<Bsims> I am working on a scypt I know any external drive shows up as disk-1 when moubted but how to say that... as it may chainge
<LeeshaPeesha> Logon screen just goes, and goes.. then gets an error
<lucard> Thanks Greenegg I did that it was not much help
<alteregoa> strange they claim it has to be at least pci 2.2, but it works with pci 2.1
<danopia__> hold on for paste
<pibe86> consolover: look i am doing all updatings
<consolover> danopia__: did you use it on windows laste time? If not, no idea
<danopia__> consolover, yea
<pibe86> consolover: later i will tel you if i could upgrade to 8.10
<linxeh> yuri_: and other http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-how-to-find-and-remove-files/
<onx> danopia__, automount usually tells you in a little dialog box why it fails if so
<consolover> LeeshaPeesha: what error?
<zeth-ubuntu> I have got a great theme going here ... only problem is that in Firefox when I type in some fields I can barely see my typing becasue the text color is dark and the back ground of the field is also dark .... any idea of how I can fix this?
<danopia__> onx, the littel dialog box din'dt help
<onx> if it is ntfs probably unclean shutdown
<LeeshaPeesha> Let me try it again.. I will reply
<danopia__> FAT16
<danopia__>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System       /          /dev/sdf1   *           1         992      999813+   6  FAT16
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is there a nice irc client on the repos?
<consolover> pibe86: I won't be for longer. Also, look me for carandraug (I used this nick just for fun some time ago and forgot to change in the mean time)
<linxeh> m_tadeu: xchat probably
<onx> danopia__, the output from the dialog box would have been more helpful here :)
<danopia__> m_tadeu, i would say xchat
<danopia__> onx, lol
<linxeh> m_tadeu: many like irsii too
<danopia__> onx, not this one
<pibe86> carandraug: ok
<m_tadeu> gona try them both ;)
<danopia__> onx, "org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable no <-- (action, result).
<onx> danopia__, heh
<danny> Does anyone know where I can find a classid look up? CoGetClassObject class {96749377-3391-11d2-9ee3-00c04f797396} not registered. (for wine. asked in winehq but got the jfgit response. i've been fgit for the last 2 hours. I've gotten 7 results all saying its something different.)
<carandraug> m_tadeu: irsii runs in a terminal. Xchat is probably the graphical IRC client with more users
<danopia__> while i'm here
<danopia__> any idea on syslog being flooding with a ton of "attempt to access beyond end of device" errors? 20 or so per second?
<m_tadeu> sorry guys...I meant a console based client
<danopia__> m_tadeu, irssi
<carandraug> m_tadeu: be careful not to install the gnome version of XChat
<danopia__> m_tadeu, it has a learnign curve but works
<onx> danopia__, borked partition table? :s
<LeeshaPeesha> in pidgin - 'connection error from nitification server: reading error'
<LeeshaPeesha> in amsn - gives regular login screen, allows for login to attempt.. but freezes. does not allow for closing, minimizing, anything..
<carandraug> m_tadeu: in that case it's defenitely irssi
<danopia__> Sep 29 20:52:57 danopia kernel: [281044.323854] attempt to access beyond end of device           /                Sep 29 20:52:57 danopia kernel: [281044.323858] sr0: rw=0, want=6684876, limit=821752       /             Sep 29 20:52:57 danopia kernel: [281044.323862] udf: udf_read_inode(ino 1671218) failed !bh
<danopia__> that a ton of times
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to quit the 'edit' editor?
<magichere> Any body know the DVB-C card in linux-tv whether network card ?
<carandraug> LeeshaPeesha: are you trying to access MSN through a proxy?
<m_tadeu> it's working beautifuly ;) thanks
<LeeshaPeesha> what do you mean by this? everything worked last night
<Moderndayzero> anyone know how to make the windows have flames when they minimize and unminimize?
<reaper__> right
<LeeshaPeesha> my only thought is that there could have been changes made thru our isp due to disconnection this morning
<unop> mikebot, hmm, there is no default 'edit' - it can point to quite a few different things depending -- try <ESC> :q <ENTER>
<lucard> \list
<zambo> hey folks, has anyone seen the error "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory" ?  I have tried so many things but can't get it to work
<Guest98793> quit
<zeroh> could someone help me, i have a full system in my /var/chroot/hardy folder, and i have a debian system running, what i want to do is to remove debian )the dist i am running) and replaec it with hardy. could someone help me?, i dont know how to replace all my system folders cos if i lets say remove /bin/ i will loose vital utilitys
<pibe86> carandraug: i am going to restart i ll be here later to tell you
<zeroh> and i cannot boot, (i have no CD nor USB)
<reaper__> exit
<carandraug> Moderndayzero: that's probably a questiion for #compiz
<danopia__> great.
<danopia__> i mounted the card with all my pics yet to be compied
<carandraug> LeeshaPeesha: maybe. I've googled that error and everyone mentioned to be behind a proxy
<danopia__> and there are no diles
<danopia__> files*
<amicrawle> need help please
<danopia__> copied*
<mikebot> unop: ':x' did it.. thanks.
<LeeshaPeesha> can you advise as to how to fix this?
<amicrawle> try to mount a drive lost its lable
<Moderndayzero> yea i am asking there but no responce
<amicrawle> will not mount any more
<unop> mikebot, :x ??
<amicrawle> is there a way to mount again
<ASrock> im trying to use audacity and i get an error saying "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate." what do i do?
<Clutz> sp00n: omg omg i love you
<carandraug> zeroh: you need to use rsync to move everything
<sp00n> Clutz, that worked?
<zeroh> carandraug: explain
<Clutz> sp00n: yep, perfectly
<se7en> anyone use compiz?
<zeroh> how would rsync help
<amicrawle> hello ?
<sp00n> Clutz, awesome.  That's a rare thing in linux.  Now if I could just get streaming movs working......
<carandraug> LeeshaPeesha: sorry. No idea. Never had that error.Just google for it to see if I could find something
<zeroh> cos i am running debian on my native installation
<mikebot> unop: Yeah
<zeroh> and in my chrooted i have ubuntu
<onx> danopia__, try testdisk to recover your files, then repartition/reformat the card
<Clutz> sp00n: did you try adding medibuntu repos and updating?
<unop> mikebot, ok, well, all good  i suppose
<Clutz> sp00n: q:
<mikebot> :)
<onx> danopia__, seems some digicams have issues formatting sdhc cards
<dusker> has anyone here ever run linux on an asus 1000h?
<danopia__> onx, they appear on hte camera
<danopia__> onx, i'll jsut use a windows machine for now
<sp00n> Clutz, yeah, I've been through just about every thread on the internet. I can't figure it out.
<carandraug> zeroh: you create another partition, rsync the contents of /var/chroot/hardy to that partition, get rid of Debian, put on a LiveCD, edit menu.lst and that's it. You can use cfdisk to move the partitions
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to clos a split screen in screen?
<Clutz> sp00n: hmm, so you can't stream movies on youtube or anything?
<Moderndayzero> ok later ppl thx again for the help draug ^^
<HardyHeron> every second time I boot my computer eth0 doesn't get assigned an address and I have to reboot again to make DHCP assign an address, what's going on?
<GreedyB> Vuze = new azereus?
<carandraug> zeroh: I think that would work, never did it myself
<HardyHeron> even if I click the net applet and reconnect
<bliffle> I have an EVDO account with a 5gb/month cap, and I need a net monitor to keep track of usage.
<HardyHeron> I don't get assigned an address
<LeeshaPeesha> how is it i could be behind a proxy? could my isp have done this?
<Gr33n3gg> HardyHeron: Have you tried 'ifup eth0' or /etc/init.d/dhcp start?
<sp00n> Clutz, well, I can stream youtube, but it's kind of choppy.  I need to stream movs for a class I'm taking. and I can't get that to work at all
<zeroh> carandraug: i said i did not have a cd
<zeroh> so thats a nogo
<sorush20> hi
<Clutz> sp00n: what web browser/app are you using to stream?
<ponicg> Can someone tell me why grub is repeating: GRUB GRUB GRUB GRUB over and over?
<papna> I posted a moment ago about some files on a drive I mounted. I used `sudo chown -R mike /media/disk/directory' and `sudo chmod -R 600 /media/disk/oldhome/' to try to get these files how I wanted them, but now (logged in as `mike') I cannot view these files logged in normally.
<kpoman> help please ! I need to have reiser4 module on my ubuntu ! how do I do that ?
<sorush20> how do I check the integrity of a kubuntu disk without booting from it?
<Varka> dusker, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/?module=moreinfo
<carandraug> mikebot: seems you followed my advice on screen. You kill the side you no longer need
<HardyHeron>  sudo ifdown eth0
<HardyHeron> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<sp00n> Clutz, I think it might genuinely be a hardware incompatibility or something.  I have tried firefox, konqueror, and opera, with xine, mplayer, and vlc plugins.  I even booted into a liveCD of a different distro and got the exact same failures out of the box
<papna> s/oldhome/directoty or the reverse in my question. :p
<carandraug> zeroh: hmm, you edit the file before the rsync. You can do that
<zambo> quit
<Gr33n3gg> HardyHeron: I'll PM you.
<c5p1zz> hi all- i'm new 2 ubuntu and irc. plz b patient
<thinkfast> hey ive got an issue, ive been using a wireless network to connect to the internet and it was working fine
<carandraug> mikebot: C-a X
<thinkfast> but today it connected to the network but wont let me access the internet
<Clutz> sp00n: firefox has a plugins page that links to the site you need, have you tried compiling the plugins from source?
<Clutz> sites*
<floodbot> :) hi guys
<thinkfast> it says network timeout when i try and use firefox, and updating etc dosnt work
<zeroh> carandraug: edit what file? what are you talking about
<Floodbot> :) hi guys
<sp00n> Clutz, hm, no I haven't
<Clutz> sp00n: compiling from source is the long route but almost always works better
<pibe86> hello how do i compile a kernel for ubuntu 8.04.1 64 bits?
<sp00n> Clutz, true.  That's probably worth a shot
<carandraug> zeroh: Do you have more than one partition? The way I proposed, you'll need that
<Clutz> sp00n: good luck to you :)
<carandraug> pibe86: went wrong?
<c5p1zz> i'm trying 2 install 8.40.1 and can't get it to run.  i keep getting a msg "buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0". i figured out that thew install is looking for a floppy that i don't have.  i read to try using the alternate CD to install, but i don't know how to use it (it's a txt based installer).  can anyone help me?
<sp00n> Clutz, thx
<pibe86> carandraug: i still dont see update to 8.10
<thinkfast> anyone have any ideas?
<HardyHeron>  sudo ifup eth0
<HardyHeron> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<HardyHeron> help!
<smmagic> c5p1zz, its a bit like a windows xp installation
<smmagic> the interface, that is
<pibe86> carandraug: now i see it :)
<Probe> hi all.
<Floodbot> go to www.deezer.com
<pibe86> carandraug: thanks alot
<pibe86> carandraug: thanks a lot*
<carandraug> pibe86: cool. Good luck on the upgrade
<DG19075> Just upgraded here
<c5p1zz> smmagic: how so?  what am i missing?
<kpoman> help with module reiser4
<pibe86> carandraug: what client irc do you use? if i could know ;)
<smmagic> c5p1zz, what do you mean? I remember my first ubuntu install was a alternate one
<Floodbot> go to www.deezer.com
<kpoman> is ubuntu completely out of possibilities for an extra little module ???
<smmagic> is this Floodbot a real floodbot
<carandraug> pibe86: Xchat (normal version, not Gnome version)
<pibe86> carandraug: ok thanks
<carandraug> smmagic: no. We have FloodBot2 here
<onx> kpoman, reiserFS might be a risky choice :)
<zeroh> carandraug: i have 3 partitions /boot / and /home/
<papna> Okay, I think I get it, directories have to have executable permissions? Things seem to mess up when that is not the case. If so, can someone advice how I would change all normal files to rw- and all directories to rwx?
<carandraug> smmagic: and the other have numbers
<c5p1zz> smmagic: the alternate install cd lets me select the Install Ubuntu option, then it displays a few errors, then (after 5 mins) i get a command prompt.  i assume i need to know some commands to start the install and set insall params, but i don't know any
<carandraug> zeroh: do you also want to get rid of Debian's /home?
<zeroh> carandraug: i have a full working copy of ubuntu in my /var/chroot/ folder
<smmagic> I dont know about errors like that c5p1zz, mine just went straight through
<zeroh> no i want to keep my home
<zeroh> so basically i want to whipe out / and /boot
<zeroh> and replace them with what i have in /var/chroot/
<kpoman> onx: it is reiser4, and i already have the partition with 30GB of data on reiser4, I only want to access it to backup the data
<_haywire_> what's the command to show the installed wireless driver?
<zeroh> how do i do that without loosing stuff like ls when i remove/replace /sbin/ /bin etc
<carandraug> zeroh: oh! I thought the third was swap. But that's still okay
<c5p1zz> does anyone know where to find instructions on installing 8.40.1 from the alternate CD (text-based installer)?
<zeroh> i have 4 gigs of ram
<zeroh> i dont use swap
<passive> I lost my side pane how can i recover it ?
<zeroh> passive: lost it how
<passive> i don't know it just disapeared and i tried F9 with no result
<zeroh> waht does F9 do
<passive> supposed to show the side pane of the file browser
<zeroh> passive: what happends if you go to vuew
<zeroh> view
<zeroh> and then choose sidepane
<passive> it just flashes and nothin happens
<zeroh> perhaps you dragged it too close so it looks closed
<juan> hola
<zeroh> hola juan
<passive> zeroh: you are right terribly sorry
<juan> si tengo ubuntu 4.0.1 puedo instalar la version mas reciente
<zeroh> passive: :)
<juan> via internet
<Fishscene> 8.4
<kpoman> alguem que fala portugues ? quelqu'un qui parle en francais ? alguien que hable castellano ? help ayuda ajuda aide !
<zeroh> como es reciente, yo hablar un pocito espanol
<zeroh> lemmie find my dictionary
<juan> me refiero a la version 8.04 lts
<carandraug> !pt | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<onx> !fr | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<carandraug> !es | kpoman
<ubottu> kpoman: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeroh> valle, ¿cuál es el problema
<pibe86> carandraug: i am updating to ubuntu 8.10 beta 64 bits, isnt it?
<sarthor> hardy is installed on my dell 1525 inspiron, what will be my source in kismet.conf source=none,none,addme
<carandraug> zeroh: I was writing dow the steps when i noticed a flaw on step 6. I'll try to rethink it
<zeroh> :)
<zeroh> cool
<juan> i want see you tube but i can see
<zeroh> carandraug: thank you very much
<tim_> guys i can't install nvidia 96 driver in ubuntu 8.10
<juan> i cant see
<tim_> what do i do ?
<zeroh> tenes flash?
<zeroh> tienes
<carandraug> pibe86: if you had 8.04 64 bits, then yes, you should
<juan> no lo se
<sarthor> hardy is installed on my dell 1525 inspiron, what will be my source in kismet.conf source=none,none,addme
<robcrusemefrac> ubuntu based torrent search
<juan> es la cuarta sesion con ubuntu
<robcrusemefrac> http://gpirate.com
<pibe86> carandraug: ok, so when stable relase is ready, will i have  upgrade again 795 mb more or less?
<carandraug> !es | juan zeroh
<ubottu> juan zeroh: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zeroh> carandraug: the way to do it has to be to boot to a kernel in /var/chroot/, then just copy all the files to the acctual /
<zeroh> dont you think so
<carandraug> pibe86: no. You should be making small upgrades everyday. When the final release comes out, I think it'll be just a small upgrade for you
<DigitalFiz> robcrusemefrac, spammer
<Flannel> pibe86: It'll be less than 700mb to do a release upgrade from a stock install.
<carandraug> zeroh: yes. That's what I was writing
<onx> zero, try init 1
<zeroh> but how does one boot into a folder
<zeroh> hmm
<pibe86> carandraug: ok now i understand
<pibe86> Flannel:  ok now i understand
<onx> that should let you move stuff on your / around
<zeroh> im gonna look into the grub menu file
<sarthor> hardy is installed on my dell 1525 inspiron, what will be my source in kismet.conf source=none,none,addme
<pibe86> carandraug:  i am upgrading because i have a laptop and it does not reconice my wireless red
<pibe86> maybe with new kernel it will works
<zeroh> carandraug: root=/dev/sda3 that is the issue
<zeroh> how do i change that to a folder
<pibe86> carandraug: maybe with new kernel it will works
<zeroh> if htat is possible this can work
<ephesius> is there a way to go from raid-0 to raid-5?
<zeroh> thats why you asked about another partition
<dr_willis> zeroh,  you dont.. you give the proper path to the device in the other parts of the grub  configs
<Gr33n3gg> or bum raid-
<dr_willis> zeroh,  root is the  'root' / start of the path to where it begins to look for the files.
<zeroh> carandraug: dude i have a swap patition 4 gigs big
<zeroh> haha i forgot
<zeroh> sweet
<sarthor> hardy is installed on my dell 1525 inspiron, what will be my source in kismet.conf source=none,none,addme....my wlan driver is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<zeroh> dr_willis: yes i know
<tonsofpcs> does anyone have a howto for manually moving from ubuntustudio feisty fawn to ubuntu hardy heron?
<tonsofpcs> or should I just compile the new kernel and apt-get upgrade everything?
<tonsofpcs> [after changing repos, of course]
<Fishscene> tonsofpcs: What happens if you remove the desktop package and install the package "ubuntu-desktop"?
<corexcore> can one run beryl/compiz from the Live-cd to try it out?
<Fishscene> I'm throwing the idea out there- not saying that it's a solution
<carandraug> zeroh: this is the strategy I would try (I would also backup if I could) and would be expecting to work. 1- edit Debian's /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to point Ubuntu's kernel, 2-change Debian's /home folder name (to avoid conflict with Ubuntu's home), 3-rsync /var/chroot/ to the partition where you have Debian's /home, 4-edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in the Ubuntu that you just copied, 5- boot to the new copied Ubuntu, 6- delete Debian stu
<carandraug> ff but keep old Ubuntu, 7-boot into old ubuntu, 8-rsync new ubuntu to where was debian and edit menu.lst (again), 9 boot into the newest ubuntu and get rid of all the others
<tonsofpcs> Fishscene: iirc, nothing, it's a metapackage
<tijuana> hi all
<Gambit>  Hello all. I have a question about xmms not being able to play in fluxbox. It says that I have no Gstreamer plugins configured or that I don't have a sound card configured and yet I have all of that working in GNOME
<dr_willis> corexcore,  the live cd does not have the  ndidia/ati 3d drivers.. so it wont work very well.. there are other live cd's with those drivers.. but ubuntu dosent include them for legal reasons
<Gambit> It plays well in GNOME too.
<corexcore> dr_willis: can you give a reference to such a live-cd maybe in a priv?
<tijuana> i'm here yet again with another question... i'm trying to compile atk but ./configure exits with the following error: pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0 returned 2.18.1 but GLIB (2.16.4) was found.
<fiyawerx> can't you install the binary drivers on a livecd / modprobe and restart x?
<nemesis256> I just tried adding a script to startup using update-rc.d and it doesn't seem to be running when I boot up.  Is there a log file for rc.d somewhere so I can see if there were any errors?
<carandraug> zeroh: you could try and make partitions in the RAM to try and do that faster but I don't trust that
<dr_willis> corexcore,  i dont know of any off hand.. the Sabayon Live DVD - has  them I think.. but its a 4+gb download
<tijuana> I have glib 2.18.1 installed and i'm completely stumped as to what to do :S
<zeroh> carandraug: i have a 4 gig SWAP patition i just made into a ext3 fs
<corexcore> live dvd =)  luls.. now we're talking download
<zeroh> i can do this myself now
<zeroh> :) thanks for the effort though
<dr_willis> corexcore,  it also has metisse and some other neat tools/features that are fun to play with
<zeroh> hope this works
<carandraug> zeroh: ok, good luck
<Gambit>  Hello all. I have a question about xmms not being able to play in fluxbox. It says that I have no Gstreamer plugins configured or that I don't have a sound card configured and yet I have all of that working in GNOME
<zeroh> :)
<zeroh> if this works i will document it
<corexcore> dr_willis: cool dist otherwize? this is the first time I hear about sabayon, so can't be that big.
<carandraug> zeroh: good call
<imjazzlover> #bandung
<zeroh> i love debootstrap
<dr_willis> corexcore,  its prebuilt-gentoo with some stuff.. its got a lot of neat features.. but  I only used it for a week or 2. Its neat that it has Metisse as an alternative to compiz for fancy eyecandy/features :)
<break-free> Hey I'm using Wicd but after an update whenever I try to run Wicd it says that the gui.py file does not exist
<dr_willis> corexcore,  its worth the download to play with for a few hrs
<imjazzlover> how i can install gyach on my dekstop?
<Theeb> why Screenlets is not in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<imjazzlover> please help me!
<carandraug> !ask | imjazzlover
<ubottu> imjazzlover: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<corexcore> dr_willis: well, I need to check the system spec.. I just got geforce 2 64MB
<imjazzlover> ok! thanks ubottu
<tijuana> i'm here yet again with another question... i'm trying to compile atk but ./configure exits with the following error: pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0 returned 2.18.1 but GLIB (2.16.4) was found.
<Flannel> tijuana: Why are you trying to compile atk?
<carandraug> imjazzlover: ubottu is just a bot with many common answer and tips ready. Users control it to make it faster answering to those questions
<tijuana> I need to compile gtk+ so I can compile a graphical utility for my ralink rt73 wireless usb dongle
<Flannel> tijuana: Why don't you just install it from the repos?
<Mrpoo> when is gusty gibbon being retired>?
<tijuana> I didn't find it :$
<tijuana> I have kubuntu hardy
<Flannel> Mrpoo: Non-LTS releases are supported for 18 months.
<case^> Mrpoo: 1.5 years after release
<onx> case^, it was LTS no?
<Iodous> ok so
<Flannel> tijuana: atk is right here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=atk&searchon=names&suite=hardy&section=all  and gtk... is all over the place.
<Flannel> onx: No.  Hardy is LTS.  Gutsy is not.
<carandraug> onx: no. Hardy is LTS
<redvamp128> I had to swich cpu's and now I can't play video in totem
<Iodous> iwas playing around in screen resoltion thing to try and get the external monitor work and i flipped my screen to the side
<onx> ah, mixed up the names then, what bird was r6 again?
<Iodous> and i cant change it back
<redvamp128> ﻿failed to connect stream:invalid argument
<papna> I just installed Hardy on a machine. When I open Gnome Terminal and type `sudo apt-get install startofsomethi<TAB>', I don't get any tab completion as I expect.
<Flannel> papna: Try updating first (sudo apt-get update)
<redvamp128> went from celeron to PIII
<carandraug> Iodous: it's in System > Prefernces > Screen resolution. There's a rotate button there
<sarthor> hardy is installed on my dell 1525 inspiron, what will be my source in kismet.conf source=none,none,addme....my wlan driver is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Iodous> yeah , it wont switch back
<tijuana> Flannel which gtk package should I install to get the latest? (apt-get install gtk shows over a hundred packages)
<TopBunny88> How long umtill i will be forced to upgrade to the Next release due to 8.04 being End of Lifed?
<jrib> TopBunny88: 9.10
<redvamp128> or will I have to reinstall?
<Flannel> TopBunny88: 8.04 will last three years on the desktop.  So April of 2011
<jrib> TopBunny88: erm, sorry.  11.04 since it is LTS
<TopBunny88> jrib: Thank you\
<carandraug> Iodous: no idea. Never had to switch it, don't know where that info is kept. Maybe in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> and Flannel :)
<onx> sarthor, /j #kismet
<Iodous> ok i got it to work haha
<Iodous> caran do you know how to get an external monitor to work for a lap top?
<sarthor> onx, Ok.
<nemesis256> I just tried adding a script to startup using update-rc.d and it doesn't seem to be running when I boot up.  Is there a log file for rc.d somewhere so I can see if there were any errors?
<carandraug> Iodous: no. I mentioned it to you before. I was consolover
<Iodous> well does any one know how to get an external monitor working?
<Iodous> or any one know of a room that could help me
<Omlette> Not beyond "plug monitor into power supply and computer, turn monitor on."
<montana13> Hi, I just walked my friend through installing Ubuntu on her laptop with Wubi, and now she wants to find her music.  All her music she listened to on Vista was ripped from cd with iTunes.  We can't figure out where iTunes saved the music.  Anyone here know?
<Iodous> no, like it will start up with the machine but once i get to log on the external just goes back
<Iodous> black
<airtonix> Iodous, have you read the xorg page on the ubuntu help site? searched for xorg on ubuntu forums....those are good places to start
<papna> Flannel or anyone, I have apt-get updated, and it still does not work. The package list seems fine when I do type out a full name. (Incidentally, `sudo apt-get upda<TAB<' also does not work.)
<carandraug> montana13: look for a buch of m4a files
<montana13> carandraug:where should I look?
<thomc> Iodous: are you wanting to use both the laptop screen and external monitor at once, or just the external monitor?
<Iodous> no i havent done that yet
<Flannel> papna: Do you have tab completion turned off perhaps?
<sarthor> i cant see arabic fonts on my hardy how to install that.. not able to see this text.. http://bbcurdu.com
<smelian> hello guys i have problem with my usb modem and cd rom when i connect them they dont show in /media or desktop but in emsg i find them  but when i connect usb flash memory its detect it and can check the files in side it
<airtonix> Iodous, its black because you need to present xorg with it presence and config...if you havent got a video card that works with nvidia-settings then your going to have to config it through the /etc/X11/xorg.conf files manually
<carandraug> montana13: I don't know. I know however that itunes (at least on mac) uses m4a files which are uncommon in Vista. That way, if you search for m4a files, you'll most likely find where the files are kept
<papna> Flannel, it works for finding directories and such. If it god turned off, that's not how I meant to do t.
<Iodous> is their any type of guide
<Bajoraptor> am I silly for wondering if windows-xp could be hacked up to run in its own loop-mounted device?
<carandraug> montana13: try "locate m4a"
<papna> Flannel, Rather, I mean to express that I never did anything intending to turn it off.
<airtonix> !xorg | Iodous
<ubottu> Iodous: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<montana13> carandraug:ok, hold on...
<Iodous> thank you
<sarthor> i cant see arabic fonts on my hardy how to install that.. not able to see this text.. http://bbcurdu.com
<airtonix> Iodous, search help.ubuntu.com/community for these keywords, then search google for them too : ubuntu, xorg, external monitor
<Iodous> ok
<airtonix> !fonts | sarthor
<ubottu> sarthor: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<smelian> hello guys i have problem with my usb modem and cd rom when i connect them they dont show in /media or desktop but in emsg i find them  but when i connect usb flash memory its detect it and can check the files in side it
<airtonix> smelian, only storage devices are automounted in /media
<smelian> ﻿airtonix: how i can check my Cd room usb cd room and the usb modem
<carandraug> montana13: you can also go to Places > Search for files, select the Vista partition where iTunes runs (or Vista Home partition, if you use a separate partition for windows home (I believe it's called My documents)) and make a search for all m4a files in there
<vedus> trying to run a windowed ruby script from a launcher in gnome. the permissions are set right, the path is at the top of the script, and it runs fine with ./ at a prompt. just will not go in a launcher. anyone have any thoughts?
<Royall> Hey I'm looking for some help with Ubuntu
<carandraug> !ask | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bajoraptor> I can't run wine :((
<Bajoraptor> wine regedit
<Bajoraptor> 'wine' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<Bajoraptor> operable program or batch file.
<FloodBot2> Bajoraptor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> smelian, your usb modem is proly not going to work...but with your cdrom drive i suggest plugging it in all by itself, and putting a cdrom in it....if that doesnt work then have it plugged in when you turn your computer on
<Miksago> hey, um.. I've noticed in 8.04, when booting it no longed shows what it's doing; is there a way to reenable that feature?
<airtonix> vedus, pastebin your script please
<smelian> ﻿airtonix : i did everything but cant find it in desktop or /media and the usm modem its have files inside it its run like cd
<Flannel> Miksago: Turn off quiet and splash in your menu.lst
<Miksago> k
<airtonix> smelian, can you provide a prodcut page for your modem then please
<carandraug> Miksago: you mean not see the splash screen?
<montana13> carandraug: for some reason her computer froze. She pressed ctrl-alt-backspace to log out, now when she logs in the panels are gone. Know what is going on?
<airtonix> smelian, product/manufacturers page*
<carandraug> montana13: did she just run the locate command?
<Royall> Ok, here's the question: I know nothing about Linux. I was able to install Ubuntu on a partition on my laptop (Dell inspiron with Intel Core 2 Duo 3 gb RAM 2 GHz 250 GB HDD), but I can't connect to my wireless network. My wireless card is: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-card. I'm dual-booting with Vista, which is where I'm typing from.
<Miksago> carandraug / Flannel: Um, no, I mean when it's booting, saying Ubuntu, with the loading bar
<howler07> Hi all! I am VERY new to Linux and Ubuntu.  I have a dual display setup and I was wandering if someone could tell me how to rotate one of the screens 180 degrees and make it "expand" my desktop?  I went into System->Administrator->Screens & Graphics, but it only shows the external monitor (laptop) with its max resolution and the other screen's menu is grayed out.  When I click on it it shows it as Disabled.  I am using 7.10 and I have
<airtonix> montana13, you can restart gnome-panel : sudo killall gnome-panel -9
<smelian> airtonix :http://www.bandrich.com/download03.aspx?id=2&c=25&lang=3 but im using ubuntu no drive for it
<montana13> carandraug: no, it froze before that.
<airtonix> smelian, im looking at it now...one sec
<Flannel> Miksago: Right.  Thats usplash
<smelian> ﻿airtonix : the problem not how to make it work i have the config but the problem how to mount it
<carandraug> Miksago: that's the splash screen. Remove that option from the menu.lst file. You know how to do that?
<Miksago> not really
<Miksago> I've got menu.lst open now though
<Flannel> Miksago: theres a line near the top that starts with #kopt=
<montana13> she cant get to the terminal. alt-f2 doesn't work
<kyhros> somebody can tell me how to set to run  console application from desktop?
<carandraug> Miksago: with write permissions?
<airtonix> smelian, as i said unless your modem uses the international standards of usb mass storage then it wont mount it without drivers
<phirestalker> I have libpam-blue installed and I found out how to configure it, but the default way is I have to enter the username first and then authenticate with bluetooth. Is there a way to make it enter the username and login automatically?
<montana13> airtonix: she cant get to the terminal. alt-f2 doesn't work
<Miksago> carandraug: yes, write permissions (sudo vim'd)
<Royall> Anyone think they know what's wrong?
<carandraug> montana13: is that permanent? Did she tried to reboot and see if i persists?
<airtonix> montana13, try the sysreq method
<Flannel> Miksago: remove splash from that line (don't uncomment it) and you probably want to remove quiet too
<smelian> airtonix : aha  so i should forget about makeing it work in ubuntu >
<montana13> airtonix: she cant. no panels, no alt-f2
<airtonix> smelian, that wasnt the product page...you gave me the driver page
<carandraug> Miksago: look for the kernel line on the option that you use to boot and remove splash (it's at the end of the line)
<montana13> airtonix: reboot worked
<airtonix> !sysreq  | montana13
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreq
<RomanaMentalis> I am running a Gutsy Ubuntu "perfect server" with Ispconfig - I bought an SSL certificate from GoDaddy and I am having problems setting it up.  Can someone point me to a good link on this topic or give me a hand?
<Miksago> umm.. : # kopt=root=UUID=cb2d0515-1037-4d84-a519-c696a5aa45fb ro
<smelian> sec dude
<vedus> ﻿airtonix, thanks for questioning the code. it's a pathing issue. i'm referencing files in the same directory as the script without a path which isn't being referenced by the launcher.
<Miksago> is that right?
<airtonix> montana13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617349
<Flannel> Miksago: sorry, defoptions
<Miksago> ah
<Flannel> Miksago: not kopt
<zeroh> carandraug: ok i made the menu.lst correct, and i am copying over the files then i will reboot and see if i cna get on my new system
<smelian> airtonix : thats it http://www.bandrich.com/products03.aspx?id=2&c=25&lang=3
<Miksago> right, just saw that
<howler07> Hi all! I am VERY new to Linux and Ubuntu.  I have a dual display setup and I was wandering if someone could tell me how to rotate one of the screens 180 degrees and make it "expand" my desktop?  I went into System->Administrator->Screens & Graphics, but it only shows the external monitor (laptop) with its max resolution and the other screen's menu is grayed out.  When I click on it it shows
<zeroh> slick if it works
<tijuana> ok so I downloaded what I thought was gtk+ (gtk2-engine it was called) and now when I run the configure script for RutilT (the GUI for my wireless adapter) it tells me gtk2 isn't installed... When I try compiling gtk from a tarball I found on gtk.org it tells me atk isn't present... however when I apt-get atk it tells me the latest version is already installed :S
<carandraug> montana13: when I said reboot, I was not mentioning cold reboot
<Miksago> so.. #defoptions=splash quite  => defoptions=
<Flannel> tijuana: Don't use the tarball.  You'll need to install a -dev file for gtk
<HardyHeron> what does eth0:avahi mean?
<Flannel> Miksago: No, don't uncomment it.
<Miksago> k
<tijuana> ok, will do
<Flannel> Miksago: but, other than that, the removal of "splash quiet" is correct.
<Elijah> Hi, I am having trouble connecting my Ubuntu tower to my XP laptop
<Miksago> Flannel: okay
<airtonix> smelian, i dont see anything there about it being a storage device.
<Flannel> Miksago: Save, exit, then sudo update-grub
<Miksago> Another question: manually reloading network drivers
<Elijah> How do I tarnsfer files between the 2, I am using a cross-over cable.
<smelian> airtonix : so dude what i should do
<Miksago> Flannel: reloaded okay.
<Daft_Punk> my ubuntu is making a windows login sound when it starts up, how can i change it?
<carandraug> zeroh: cool
<howler07> Hi all! I am VERY new to Linux and Ubuntu.  I have a dual display setup and I was wandering if someone could tell me how to rotate one of the screens 180 degrees and make it "expand" my desktop?  I went into System->Administrator->Screens & Graphics, but it only shows the external monitor (laptop) with its max resolution and the other screen's menu is grayed out.  When I click on it it shows
<Flannel> Miksago: you're done.  Reboot and see if its what you're looking for.
<Miksago> k
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Under the system menu, theres a sounds entry.
<Elijah> howler07: I am a noob to and I think that teh muli-monitor support is on its way
<WDC> Okay, after I watch a Youtube video, I can't play any sound, or open any new appliactions
<WDC> What's the deal?
<carandraug> Daft_Punk: System > Administration > Login window, look under the tab sounds
<airtonix> smelian, try the eepc driver but you will have to compile the drivers most likley...can't garuntee anything, maybe you can start a protest infront of the manufactures operation
<Flannel> WDC: It has to do with flash and pulseaudio
<smelian> np thank u man for helping /bow
<howler07> Elijah: Thanks. I read your post but I can't help you either :(...
<airtonix> smelian, they are who will be responsible for getting it working in a linux flavour of your choice
<carandraug> Daft_Punk: that was for the start sound.For the sucessful log in sound, System > Preferences > Sound
<tijuana> I installed libgtk-dev but no go... it still tells me gtk isn't present
<WDC> Flannel: hmm. How can I fix it? because I can't Do ANYTHING without force restarting
<HardyHeron> I have the eth0:avahi buh, help!
<Daft_Punk> ok thanks carandraug
<mttr> need help with wireless on a acer 5620-4801 laptop.. ubuntu hardy doesn't see the card
<airtonix> smelian, try searching through the ubuntu wiki & forum as well for your device vendor code and product id
<Miksago> but first: manually reloading network drivers.. I'm not too sure how to. My realtek RTL 8111C sometimes doesn't get loaded
<trece8> hi everybody
<tijuana> hi trece8
<Miksago> how can i reload the driver?
<trece8> i have an issue with linux-rt and 1680x1050 screen resolution...
<airtonix> smelian, plug it in, in terminal type : lsusb, then look for the device and get more info on it with : lsusb -s vendorcode:productcode -vvv
<smelian> airtonix : im searching  thank u man for helping
<trece8> if anyone wants to help, it's welcomed
<trece8> tijuana, i speak spanish
<trece8> (too)
<tijuana> what's the issue?
<mttr> funy but only distor that works out of the box on this laptop was mandriva 2008
<tijuana> cuéntame =P
<smelian> didnt find it
<phirestalker> I have libpam-blue installed and I found out how to configure it, but the default way is I have to enter the username first and then authenticate with bluetooth. Is there a way to make it enter the username and login automatically?
<kyhros> Can somebody  help me,how can i , from desktop e.g. "one click"  run console application (mc, alpine,alsamixer)?
<trece8> bueno, instalé linux-rt y tengo monitor de 1680x1050
<montana13> carandraug & airtonix: no, locate couldn't find anything. She got sleepy and went to bed.  We'll figure it out some other time. thanks anyway.
<trece8> anda bien en linux comun, pero en el rt no se ve nada (pantalla en negro!)
<magnet> !es trece8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es trece8
<Flannel> !es | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<airtonix> !es | trece8
<airtonix> :)
<Elijah> how do you hook up a xp box and ubuntu box to transfer some files
<magnet> i forgot the binds :(
<trece8> ok, i can write in english too, people
<airtonix> Elijah, most likley with samba
<mttr> anyone one got the wireless atheros ar242x working on 8.04 ?
<tijuana> jejeje yo no sé mucho d elinux la verdad // hehe i'm a linux newbie myself xD
<airtonix> !samba | Elijah
<ubottu> Elijah: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<trece8> I installed linux-rt and doesn't work with 1680x1050 resolution
<Miksago> Elijah: samba tends to work well for that; takes ages though depending on network controllers
<Flannel> !doesntwork | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<airtonix> trece8, then its time to petition the manufacturer
<trece8> ubottu, let me rephrase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about let me rephrase
<airtonix> trece8, ubottu is a channel bot...
<tijuana> Flannel: I installed libgtk-dev but no go... it still tells me gtk isn't present
<trece8> Doesn't work in the meaning of... does not get out any image (blank screen) right after the ubuntu loading screen
<trece8> no console, no nothing
<Royall> I can't connect to my wireless network on Ubuntu. My wireless card is: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-card. I'm dual-booting with Vista, which is where I'm typing from.
<trece8> airtonix, and i'm dumb! LOL
<Flannel> tijuana: You'll have to figure out what its looking for and install it
<Elijah> Miksago: So I can't just hookup a network cable and transfer some files?
<airtonix> :)
<Miksago> Elijah: should be able to; it worked for me.. but the files need to be shared
<airtonix> Elijah, you would need to configure the sharing like you would in windows
<trece8> I have to get the left the room/joined the room right now!
<tijuana> Flannel: ok, i'll let you know if I need more help k? :)
<Miksago> Elijah: the way i did it was to share on windows, and make a share on ubuntu
<Miksago> then copy acorss
<Clutz> I tried installing the nvidia restricted drivers as well as using the nvidia driver from the nvidia site but both gave me a black screen after the ubuntu loading bar finished. I'm using EVGA e-GeForce 7600 GT Superclocked. Anyone know what I should do?
<trece8> Clutz: i read that item
<Flannel> tijuana: Generally asking the channel in general is the best way, but yes.
<trece8> didn't help
<Lofde_> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<airtonix> Clutz, dont overclock your video card.
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<magnet> Clutz: I have a solution but I believe it's not encouraged by the current Ubuntu people
<Clutz> trece8: i didn't, that's what it's called on the box
<eight> omg, wtf is happening?!
<airtonix> !omg
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<trece8> Clutz: didn't understand
<magnet> omg and lol came from IRC way before IM existed
<Elijah> Miksago: Well hopefully that get's easier in the future. Thanks. I guess I will go spend an hour figuring out Samba.
<mttr> need help on a wireless issue anyone ?
<Miksago> hmm.. How can i find out when the Realtek RTL-8111C Gigabit ethernet drive works?
<airtonix> !wireless | mttr
<onx> airtonix, that video card is called "superclocked" and comes stock overclocked afaik
<ubottu> mttr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TopBunny88> Damn Straight
<Flannel> magnet: The etymology isn't important.  Things like that are difficult for people to read, especially if they're not native speakers.
<Clutz> trece8: sorry used your name isntead of airtonix
<eight> !wtf | eight
<ubottu> eight, please see my private message
<Flannel> eight: Did you have an Ubuntu question?
<magnet> Flam: I'm merely pointing out a mistake in the message ;)
<trece8> Sorry... but i kind of... missed the line of the chat
<airtonix> onx, overclocked out of the box? wow recipie for short lifespan
<Clutz> magnet: what is your solution?
<magnet> Clutz: using Envy
<eight> Flannel: no my irc was acting up, sorry
<trece8> did someone read my problems about linux-rt and 1680x1050 resolution giving blank screen or didn't? This chat is toooo fast
<Clutz> magnet: Envy will get my graphics card working properly?
<onx> airtonix, if there's warranty on it why not :)
<magnet> it's a program that will do all for you (that is, build a proper nvidia module using the dpkg tools)
<magnet> yes
<magnet> if it's an Nvidia one
<airtonix> trece8, can you pastebin the results of : lspci please
<HardyHeron> Is the python exectuable 568 megabytes?
<Gun_Smoke> trece8, get rid of join/part msg's and it slows down a lot
<Clutz> magnet: why is it not recommended by other ubuntu people?
<magnet> it's as simple as it gets, but like most of these programs I believe they Ubuntu people don't like it
<trece8> yes, airtonix, right away, wait 20 seconds
<magnet> no idea -- it does automatically what you would do if you compiled the drivers cleanly
<Clutz> magnet: i'll get it a try, thx
<magnet> I'm not even sure it's unrecommended
<airtonix> trece8, i cant promis anything but i can arm you with good info that will help you move the problem along
<magnet> I do use it and it works thunder
<Flannel> magnet, Clutz: you're required to run it each time you have a kernel upgrade, etc.
<Flannel> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Miksago> is um... Intrepid the next version of ubunu?
<Flannel> Miksago: it is.
<Miksago> k
<trece8> that's the true meaning of help, airtonix... :)
<trece8> Miksago: it is
<magnet> Flannel: well since it's built against the kernel, it's normal that it won't work after an update; however I didn't have more success using the 'official' restricted nvidia packages :)
<Clutz> Flannel: do you have another recommendation? The restricted driver and the nvidia driver from their site both gave me the black screen of doom after the ubuntu loading bar finishes
<Flannel> magnet, Clutz: see the factoid
<thinkfast> can anyone give me a hand splitting a tar archive up into accessible parts?
<lost_boy432> I need help with the irqpoll option. How do i use it?
<magnet> Clutz: envy is clean; if ever you have a kernel upgrade and you don't get X running, just edit xorg.conf and go back to nv the time to run envy again
<Elijah> Seriously guys, is there no easy way to just get some XP files onto my Ubuntu box with a network cable? This Samba thing looks way to time consuming right now.
<ponicg> can anyone help me figure out why when i installed ubuntu to a sata disk on my nforce4 motherboard that grub now loads with GRUB GRUB GRUB .... GRUB GRUB
<magnet> that's how easy it is.
<magnet> Elijah: use FTP
<Clutz> Flannel: it says use Envy as a last resort and at your own risk, what else do i need to try first?
<Clutz> magnet: thx for info
<magnet> or better, SSH with winSCP
<Flannel> Clutz: the official methods (restricted drivers manager)
<airtonix> Elijah, samba = windows networking
<Clutz> Flannel: tried that and the driver from the nvidia site, both gave same black screen
<Flannel> Elijah: sftp is indeed the easiest.  Just install openssh-server, and use a client to connect (I suggest filezilla, but there are others)
<GreedyB> Deluge or Vuze?
<drone_> is there a way to roll back the version of pidgin that I currently have? I have 2.4 running in ubuntu 8.04 and I'm having an issue with not getting googletalk messages
<ubuntu__> hello i'm new to ubuntu
<phirestalker> I have libpam-blue installed and I found out how to configure it, but the default way is I have to enter the username first and then authenticate with bluetooth. Is there a way to make it enter the username and login automatically?
<airtonix> GreedyB, ? those are two different types of apps afaik
<Clutz> drone_: try 2.5.1?
<GreedyB> airtonix, ooops hmmm
<drone_> I was unaware that there was a newer version
<Flannel> phirestalker: Try looking in the README.Debian file, it might mention it.
<drone_> thanks though
<GreedyB> Vuze and Deluge are both torrent clients no?
<airtonix> GreedyB, :) ones is for torrents the other is for converting videos
<airtonix> GreedyB, nevermind i was thinking is a very similar named app
<lost_boy432> I need help using the "irqpoll" option please
<airtonix> GreedyB, transmission is good
<GreedyB> ah whats popular these days in linux?
<GreedyB> ok
<case^> GreedyB: transmission works great here
<airtonix> GreedyB, if you know how to use utorrent you know how to use transmission
<genius> Hi, I've got malfunctioning mysql server. All programs think that it's socket is located in /tmp/mysql.sock but mysql (always) create socket at /var/run//mysqld/mysqld.sock. What happened?
<carandraug> GreedyB: rtorrent if you don't mind terminal
<thinkfast> whats the command to install all available updates?
<genius> thinkfast: apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<onx> apt-get upgrade
<airtonix> +1 for rTorrent with pyTorrent webCache reader
<GreedyB> nice nice! last time I used Ubuntu I used Azereus.. oo terminal torrent nice :)
<TopBunny88> Transmission Is my pick
<airtonix> GreedyB, look at the rTorrent website for info on dht support
<thinkfast> awesome
<bozy> Hello
<Flannel> thinkfast: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<thinkfast> hey one more question, how would i go about splitting a tar archive up into accessible parts?
<thinkfast> not just a split
<TopBunny88> Is there an Rturrent package for ubuntu?
<bartek> hi .. I am extremely close to getting a working dual monitor setup on Ubuntu with the "ati" driver but my one problem is:
<airtonix> thinkfast, for the first update after install use the update manager as it will remove uneeded stuff before moving on...`sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade` wont
<carandraug> GreedyB: it's really good. Give it a try. You can have it run on another computer and constantly looking for torrents in a specific folder. You just need to add torrents to that folder
<fiyawerx> i seem to get faster speeds with wine+utorrent than anything, no clue what it is about it
<carandraug> TopBunny88: yes. Apt-get install rtorrent
<bartek> Ubuntu is giving the resolution of my bigger monitor (my tv) to my smaller monitor. I'm not sure why it's switching them around but in Resolution Settings it sees "Toshiba" (my tv) as my monitor . Any way I can force it to know the right one?
<GreedyB> oh I only need a client.. as much as I would love to have a dedicated box for that '
<GreedyB> upper management wouldn't like that :P
<carandraug> GreedyB: rtorrent is nice anyway. I don't have one either but know people who do it that way
<Flannel> !away > freqk|away
<ubottu> freqk|away, please see my private message
<airtonix> GreedyB, transmission. ther eis a default torrent client called : gnome-bittorrent i think
<carandraug> airtonix: actually,transmission is the default torrent client in 8.04 so it seems. At least that's what came installed
<airtonix> GreedyB, investigate using screen to maintain a terminal session ... good way to keep terminal apps going without a terminal window
<fiyawerx> screen rocks
<GreedyB> its gonna take some time.. I havent used linux in a long time.. still getting back in to the swing of things
<airtonix> carandraug, i wish transmission would act as a frontend to rTorrent ...that would be sweet
<carandraug> GreedyB: you can use screen like airtonix said. It's really good for that.Or you can just have rtorrent running in a tty. That's how I do it
<CMD_L1N3> hello
<airtonix> carandraug, closest i cam e to creating a gui frontend for rTorrent was using pyTorrent via my drupal website in the spare room
<CMD_L1N3> how can i properly shutdown my laptop when there is a system hang
<CMD_L1N3> ?
<airtonix> CMD_L1N3, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617349
<CMD_L1N3> thanks you so much
<redvamp128> Anyone up for a challenge?
<CMD_L1N3> if i did shutdown by holding the power button was there probably any damage?
<CMD_L1N3> i have only done it once
<Elijah> redvamp128: I already have the challenge!
<carandraug> airtonix: many people that want rtorrent, want to use it in the terminal. I bet a GUI for rtorrent is not the thing most people is looking for
<Elijah> Transfer a bunch of files from XP to Ubuntu in under a minute!
<ponicg> can anyone help me figure out why when i installed ubuntu to a sata disk on my nforce4 motherboard that grub now loads with GRUB GRUB GRUB .... GRUB GRUB? I can't even get it into the boot menu
<redvamp128> Can't get sound IBM Netvista 6578
<redvamp128> And because no sound can't play video's
<carandraug> CMD_L1N3: there's better ways to do it. Investigate the Magical SysRq or REISUB
<redvamp128> Totem faults out
<airtonix> carandraug, yeah all i could do is make it print out the status of each torrent found in the session cache of rTorrent....my oldman wanted to know the status of things...and since i sleep at odd hours he needed away to see without having to wake me up
<[Solars]> how do i add a user to a specific grp? addgrp user group ?
<airtonix> CMD_L1N3, i gave you a link to syreq
<khin> help! my system is using all its ram on some unknown process that is not listed on my system monitor
<khin> what is going on?
<Ishnu> kill the process :)
<carandraug> [Solars]: I believe useradd -G group_name username. But check "man useradd"
<khin> Ishnu I would if it were listed!
<Ishnu> and hope nothing goes wrong
<[Solars]> carandraug kk thanks for the lead
<redvamp128> I can play video in Dragon Player but no sound.
<airtonix> [Solars], adduser USER GROUP : Add an existing user to an existing group
<carandraug> [Solars]: also, System > Administration > Users and Groups
<Ishnu> oh
<frank> noname
<khin> Its nowhere on system monitor under administration... but somehow 1.9 GB of RAM is being used and plenty of swap space
<mindframe> what does release 8.04.1 @ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/ mean?
<khin> Ok now all the memory has been freed just as inexplicably.
<airtonix> mindframe, the latest stable lts release ? (lts = long term support)
<Ishnu> lol, cool
<Ishnu> thats quite odd, khin
<airtonix> khin, have a search for how linux deals with memory...
<khin> airtonix well I thought it would be some OS routine, but wouldn't that still be a process?
<airtonix> khin, still worth becoming familar in how memory is managed (the differences between windows and linux)
<asdf25> anyone know how to adjust laptop screen brightness in hardy?
<airtonix> khin, maybe you will discover some methods for determining exactly what is using what memory
<khin> airtonix yeah that might be useful. well bye!
<[Solars]> is there a 65-bit virtualbox compilation for the amd64 computers...
<asdf25> Fn-Home and Fn-End is the answer to my question btw
<[Solars]> nevermind
<Ishnu> How would I check if a port is open on a computer? I know that I can use a program like NMap, but I would like to know for a program of my own.
<airtonix> Ishnu, lsof ?
<Ishnu> Pardon?
<Ishnu> lsof?
<airtonix> Ishnu, man lsof
<Ishnu> ok, thanks
<airtonix> Ishnu, this will bring up the manual for the program 'lsof' : man lsof
<Ishnu> I'm not sure if lsof if what I want.
<airtonix> Elijah, you will also need to open ports 135, 137, 139 for windows networking to succed
<Ishnu> I want to be able to check if a port is open on a different computer.
<airtonix> Ishnu, its is .... you could also run firestarter which provides a list of open connections
<bronzewalla> im considering updating to Intrepid, but i'm worried about it's stability, anyone been testing it?
<airtonix> Ishnu, ah ok...the nmap is pretty much the standard there
<nibsa1242b> anyone know how to send an accounting code to a printer?
<Ishnu> Yep.
<Ishnu> And I have NMap, and use it.
<Ishnu> But I want to be able to have a similar function in my own program.
<airtonix> Ishnu, one sec...i have other ideas
<Serway> Hey guys, im having some problems with totem, its giving me this error when trying to open this link "The playback of this movie requires a application/smil decoder plugin which is not installed."
<kongove> Is there any body using python?
<Clutz> Default Restricted Drivers, Drivers from the NVidia website, and envy all give me a black screen on boot with my EGVA e-GeForce 7600 GT 512MB DDR2 AGP 8X
<Ishnu> I want to sort of cross an IP scanner with a port scanner, to scan all computer on my network to see if they have specific ports open
<Ishnu> kongove, yes i use python
<airtonix> Ishnu,  you mean like in your own scripts?
<glades20> Hey guys. Does anybody know about installing and running vice city under wine? I can run the game using the cd, but I dont want to burn out my only copy. On xp, I used the nocd crack, but It keeps asking for the play cd under wine. are theyre any options?
<Ishnu> Yes.
<jrib> kongove: a couple of people probably use it.  It's usually better to just ask your question
<Ishnu> glades20
<Ishnu> You probably want the winehq IRC
<airtonix> Ishnu, list of things here ...scroll past the obivious : http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<airtonix> Ishnu, here too : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-security-tools-available-in-ubuntu.html
<jvargas> hi
<Ishnu> IRC.freenode.net
<Ishnu> #winehq
<kongove> Ishnu：how long have you using Python?
<Ishnu> Ok thanks airtonix
<airtonix> Ishnu, might find this good : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/hunt.html
<Ishnu> a couple of months
<jvargas> is there a software to capture screenshots and add arrows and boxes for linux?
<tyler> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main
<tyler> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu intrepid main   ....do these look valid to add to hardy source.list?
<airtonix> jvargas, have a look at scrot
<jrib> tyler: no
<airtonix> !scrot | jvargas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrot
<alteregoa> is there a mke2fs -j for xfs?
<jvargas> airtonix: got it. brb
<airtonix> !info scrot | jvargas
<ubottu> jvargas: scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<tyler> jrib: whats wrong?
<jrib> tyler: well they say intrepid for one
<alteregoa> mkexfs -j /dev/md0
<tyler> what is intrepid btw, and how do i edit it so it will work
<Elijah> If I am trying to get an Ubuntu box to use the internet from a XP box through ICS which connection do I enable ICS on? The LAN or the EVDO?
<tyler> these are compiz source packages or whatever
<airtonix> !intrepid | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<jrib> tyler: why do you want these?  compiz-fusion is already in hardy
<alteregoa> i hope the product will be stable
<airtonix> Elijah, lan
<tyler> it ads some new cool plugins
<tyler> so i just change intreped to hardy?
<airtonix> tyler, such as ?
<alteregoa> yeah some eyecandys nobody really needs
<jrib> tyler: enabling random repositories without knowing what you are doing is one of the best ways to break your box
<tyler> well, u can use the deformation plugin which changes the desktop cube into a sphere or a cylinder
<tyler> na ive done this before
<tyler> and it worked fine
<khin> hey i figured out what is causing that memory issue if not why it should occur: whenever i access the trash under the root filebrowser, not only does nautilus crash and need to be forced to quit, but more and more of my memory is eaten up by some process unlisted in system administration's system monitor. it gradually eats up the entire memory, then returns it later. what the hell!?
<jrib> tyler: right, because of something works fine for you once in the past, it must be safe
<tyler> lol
<airtonix> tyler, you needto follow a guide about his in the tips & tutorials section of the ubuntuforums website to be sure you are doing all the rights steps....
<journeyer> Hi Folks, I have a newbee'sh question..
<journeyer> I need to reinstall the ubuntu hardy LTS with the same set of packages as now. How do I do that ?
<Elijah1> airtonix: thanks
<jrib> !cloning | journeyer
<ubottu> journeyer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<airtonix> khin, if it is the trash then try emptying it via cli: its here  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<journeyer> Thanks ubottu.
<journeyer> I am planning to do this on the same machine though...
<jrib> !away > freqk|away
<ubottu> freqk|away, please see my private message
<Tim__> if i want the xbunto to use entire h.d space  which option do i pick up-
<Gnea> journeyer: surely you know how to backup your documents...
<Clutz> anyone know how to get EVGA e-GeForce 7600 TG 512MB AGP 8X working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<tyler> yo does hardy have a restore kinda thing...something similiar to norton ghost where i can copy an image and save it to an external network drive....and restore it if something goes terribly wrong?
<Tim__> i want the vista os to be deleted on my hard drive
<Gnea> !nvidia | Clutz
<ubottu> Clutz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> Tim__: iirc, it's pretty clear.  It says something like "use entire disk"
<Tim__> ok jrip thanks
<journeyer> yes, I have my /home/* backed up already. I have somehow screwed up my X config
<jrib> !info partimage | tyler
<ubottu> tyler: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<journeyer> and cannot seem to fix it.
<airtonix> journeyer, i suggest partitioning your drive into three portions : 1 for swap, 2 fo system 3 for the home folder
<jrib> !xconfig | journeyer
<ubottu> journeyer: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Gnea> tyler: not natively, but i've had very good luck with clonezilla (www.clonezilla.org)
<journeyer> Also, I want to move away from my existing reiserfs filesystem
<Clutz> Gnea: Restricted Driver failed, NVidia Driver from site failed, envy failed.
<journeyer> Currently I can only login using failsafe terminal or failsafe gnome.
<tyler> thanks guys..!
<journeyer> The other sessions crash after a few seconds...
<Gnea> Clutz: then you did something wrong.
<airtonix> tyler, the same way you make cd images can be used for making images of your hard drive
<Clutz> Gnea: i install them according to instructions, reboot and after loading bar finishes, i get a black screen
<journeyer> Found a lot of articles with the same issue, but no solutions...
<Gnea> Clutz: I see. what does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have to say about it?
<samsss> hello all... i have a question, ive set shared folders with virtualbox and i cant see the shares folder in the windows xp virtual machine... how can i solve this? im using vbox form ubuntu repos...
<Clutz> Gnea: i will check
<jrib> Clutz: what card?
<Clutz> jrib: EVGA e-GeForce 7600 GT 512MB AGP 8X
<Gnea> jrib: 21:45 < Clutz> anyone know how to get EVGA e-GeForce 7600 TG 512MB AGP 8X working on Ubuntu 8.04?
<airtonix> samsss, have you checked the virtualbox website for info on this?
<jrib> samsss: you may want to try #vbox
<[Solars]> how do i uninstall a package
<snadge> ubuntu 8.04.1 clean install.. when going into System -> Administration -> Users and Groups.. there is no unlock option? its greyed out.. so i cannot add a user :(
<[Solars]> apt-get uninstall package ?
<airtonix> [Solars], sudo apt-get remove package-name
<Gnea> [Solars]: yup!
<Gnea> [Solars]: er, apt-get remove package
<[Solars]> would that also remove all the packages that were depends?
<Indoctrine> I can't get my printer to work, it keeps telling me there's an "Error while printing", it's on, plugged in, etc. And I've tried downloading and installing the drivers from the Canon driver page for Linux (the .deb ones, not the .rpm) but it still does not work...
<samsss> airtonix, jrib i did set the folder in the configuration of the virtual machine theres a tab there that says shared folders... but nothing happens...
<journeyer> Thanks!
<Gnea> [Solars]: if you type apt-get by itself, and press return, it will tell you all of the options
<Serway> who wants a cookie? please solve this thread, (MEDIA CODEC PEOPLE) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5879341#post5879341
<Clutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<journeyer> !Fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<[Solars]> basically my problem is
<journeyer> !fixres
<spacemonkey> I want to buy one of these! http://tinyurl.com/2xcz6z Can I get the software to work with wine? I've never used wine and don't really know how it works.
<airtonix> samsss, aye this is a problem i need to solve for myself also....
<[Solars]> ubuntu doesn't have the 64-bit version of virtualbox
<airtonix> samsss, one sec
<Indoctrine> Anyone?
<[Solars]> and i need to remove the old version and update it to the new version
<jrib> [Solars]: umm, I use virtualbox-ose from the repositories on amd64
<Indoctrine> Halp!
<airtonix> !printers | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Gnea> [Solars]: removal isn't automated, it will ask you to confirm before removal, so you can see if it will remove any dependencies or not - usually not
<Clutz> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52311/
<[Solars]> jrib are you virtualizing a 64 bit OS?
<journeyer> !FixRes
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> [Solars]: no
<Gnea> Clutz: thank ye, reading
<Clutz> Gnea: tyvm
<[Solars]> jrib i am trying to :P
<samsss> airtonix, im checking a web, ill let u know if ii can do something
<hell_lord> hi guys, i made a small change to xorg.conf and now the x server won't start.  i tried editing it out but the file system is read-only.  it may seem simple, but there's more to it.
<Indoctrine> airtonix: My printer isn't LISTED there.
<jrib> [Solars]: tried with the .deb from the vbox site/
<hell_lord> the more part is, the change was to turn on shmconfig for gsynaptics - and it worked - i restarted X and the change worked.  BUT, this happened after a suspend to disk operation resulted in a hang
<[Solars]> jrib 32 bit version only runs 32 bit guests.. 64bit runs both
<airtonix> samsss, ok i solved it
<slestak> i am testing intrepid alpha6 on a dual boot system and see a problem after insatll
<[Solars]> jrib thats what i am going to try, but need to make sure i don't have to remove
<airtonix> samsss, once you have your winxp virtual on let me know
<spacemonkey> if I buy a device with software that only works with windows, can I use wine to use it with Ubuntu, and is that difficult?
<carandraug> slestak: go to #ubuntu+1 then
<samsss> airtonix, i have it on
<hell_lord> the _even more_ curious part of it is that the X config complains, but there is absolutely nothing in any logs - and i think because it's read-only :P
<khin> airtonix i found the process using a command called 'top', it was nautilus i killed it
<slestak> carandraug: tyvm
<airtonix> samsss, ok now right click networkplaces and select map network drive
<fenerli7> I can't get my Logitech Quickcam IM working on Ubuntu hardy :(
<samsss> airtonix, ok wait one sec
<SiegeLord> Is there a way to stop the auto-upgrade thing from removing my custom installed packages?
<airtonix> samsss, then browse...you should see virtual box shared folders'
<Indoctrine> airtonix: What do you suggest now that my printer isn't listed there?
<jrib> Clutz: I have the same card with 256 mb and it "just works"
<journeyer> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<fenerli7> ﻿About the Logitech webcam: I have tried "sudo modprobe gspca" after finding out the webcam needs some spca5xx driver or something but nothing, opening "cheese" or something turns the light of the webcam on but no video
<Clutz> jrib: the 256MB card is PCI Express tho right?
<journeyer> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<samsss> airtonix, excellent man... now i can dual work, windows and linux at the same time... dude thanks
<airtonix> Indoctrine, tea, biscuits, picket signs and some patience while you setup a picket line infront of the offie of the manufacturer
<airtonix> samsss, :)
<StooJ> I want to format an external drive to ext3 from FAT, it's a truecrypt volume just now but according to the Truecrypt faq it's fine to reformat it. Is mkfs.ext3 /media/externaldrive right?
<hell_lord> anyone have any ideas?  the last log message is from yesterday when i closed my laptop lid.  it suspends, and then this morning i opened it and it hung
<airtonix> Indoctrine, the other option is to use virtualbox to make use of your printer.
<hell_lord> now whenever i boot i can't start x and no logs are created because the root is mounted read-only
<jrib> Clutz: yes
<Clutz> jrib: mine is AGP 8X
<cedriczg> hell_lord, did you try to suspend your laptop again?
<Clutz> jrib: i have seen articles on the 256 working easily but nothing on the 512
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i thought of it but i can't figure out how - it looks like it only works through gnome :-(
<airtonix> StooJ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i couldn't find any relevant command or script in init.d
<cedriczg> hell_lord, do you use dual boot?
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I downloaded and installed the drivers that would supposedly get my printer to work... I also don't have the disk space to VirtualBox.
<airtonix> Indoctrine, is it a usb printer?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: nope.  i would have mounted my root from the livecd and made changes but my root is encrypted in an logical volume :(
<jrib> Clutz: I'd remove all the crap envy and the manual install did and then try to troubleshoot
<StooJ> Thanks airtonix
<Gnea> Clutz: ooo, somehow, it's trying to use the vesa driver instead of nvidia - can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Yes.
<Clutz> Gnea, ok
<Ishnu> I have read that you can telnet an IP adress with a certain port, to determine if that port is open on the target system. But wouldn't this method just work if the target IP adress was using that port for telnet, and not anything else?
<airtonix> Indoctrine, can you provide a product page please?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, so what ha[[ened just when you booted after the suspend?
<ponicg> Hi all, I jus twanted to let you know that hte GRUB GRUB GRUB error is grub not finding the stage1 loader
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Details on the printer or the website I got drivers from?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: normal boot except gdm fails, complaining about X server not running
<Clutz> Gnea: the backed up one before i restored right?
<Gnea> Clutz: and btw, AGP != PCI-E
<airtonix> Indoctrine, for the printer so i can see specs
<hell_lord> cedriczg: root is mounted read-only (i thought because of that, but maybe something before that happens)
<Gnea> Clutz: no, just the current one please
<cedriczg> hell_lord, did you check already in forums?
<jrib> Gnea: line 1819 has it looking for nvidia and failing in Clutz's paste by the way
<Clutz> Gnea: I had to restore the default xorg so i could boot
<myself> How can I flash my bios. OS: hardy 32, Notebook: compaq v6112au
<hell_lord> cedriczg: yeah, this happened to me before actually but it was just a config issue with xorg.conf
<jansenq> Has anybody got ubuntu installed on a asus m3a79 motherboard?
<Gnea> Clutz: when it goes black like that, you should be able to ctrl-alt-f1
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Will this work? http://www.ciao.co.uk/Canon_PIXMA_MP210__6700100
<cedriczg> hell_lord, For search on ubuntu issues you can try as well www.googlubuntu.com
<Clutz> Gnea: oh, i didn't know that =P
<Clutz> Gnea, should i try again?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i think it's an issue with the Xauthority file being there still
<Gnea> Clutz: go for it
<Ishnu> I have read that you can telnet an IP adress with a certain port, to determine if that port is open on the target system. But wouldn't this method just work if the target IP adress was using that port for telnet, and not anything else? Does anyone know what method of scanning ports NMap uses?
<Clutz> Gnea: brb then
<Gnea> jrib: yeah i saw that too - looks like there could be some conflicting drivers installed
<jrib> Gnea: meh maybe you are right about it trying to load vesa though
<tijuana> hi again!
<airtonix> Indoctrine, keep this aside for reference later on : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<hell_lord> cedriczg: but that doesn't explain why the root gets mounted read-only.  this is the big problem.  i removed the read-only on error part from fstab and i am also editing the grub boot line and removing "ro", so i don't see why it's still mounting read-only
<airtonix> Indoctrine, have you read this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556980
<hell_lord> cedriczg: and in addition mtab is read-only so whenever i try to remount it tells me it's mounted already.
<Gnea> jrib: yeah, vesa has historically given unpleasant results with nvidia equipment, particularly when a framebuffer is involved
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I have, it didn't work
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i tried to force it.... and it says it's mounted rw, but it still isn't :-
<tijuana> I managed to install RutilT (the GUI for my wireless adapter) but when I load it instead of characters I only see squares :S
<airtonix> Indoctrine, or this : http://geekozoid.blogspot.com/2008/05/how-to-use-canon-mp210-on-ubuntu-804.html
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Also, I've gotten the Canon drivers
<cedriczg> did you use command line with chmod -R ?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, did you use command line with chmod -R ?
<Gnea> jrib: it could be something else, too
<Serway> big cookie to whomever solves this!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933887 Thanks!!!
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Read something exactly the same as that, followed its instruction, still nothing
<hell_lord> cedriczg: no, mainly because i was worried about screwing up permissions system-wide
<jrib> Gnea: I have the black screen symptom on my laptop, workaround in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia fixes it
<airtonix> Indoctrine, its pretty much hit and miss until you finf exactly right settings...all i can say is good luck with your hunting
<airtonix> Indoctrine, usually its down to the drivers
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I understand
<smelian> ﻿hello can some one give the right command ( ems | tail " ?
<jrib> Gnea: wiki claims it only affects Go cards though
<hell_lord> i just don't understand why i can't remount the root rw
<jrib> smelian: the right command for what?
<hell_lord> i'm doing sudo mount -f -o remount,rw / and it seems to work
<mohadib> anyone got an idea how long it will take to md5sum a 170 gig file?
<hell_lord> swap is off, /boot is umounted....
<jrib> mohadib: a long time :)  no idea
<mohadib> how about better ways to check file intergrity after a copy?
<mohadib> any ideas :)
<smelian> ﻿jrib : emsg | tail ( i want check usbs plugins in my laptop ) i did the command before but i forgot it
<Indoctrine> airtonix: There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'client-error-not-possible'. <-- :/
<jrib> smelian: dmesg, not emsg
<smelian> thats it :D
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I have a question that should be easy to reply but I couldn't find the solution... How to choose VLC as default program to open DVD when I insert a DVD. I don't see a way to choose new programs in the file administrator...
<airtonix> Indoctrine, yeah currently i am beset with a lexmark 1170...printer scanner...so i understand the frustration. lexmark just seem to think the sun shines out of bills rear
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I also went through the CUPS address and it still didn't do anything.
<Gnea> jrib: heh, i always take such claims with a grain of salt :)
<zeroh> wow it worked
<zeroh> i acctually changed from debian to ubuntu without a cd/dvd or usb stick
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Yeah. -.- The stupid thing is that the drivers FOR Linux don't WORK.
<Tim__> is there any way to by pass the password in xbunto installation i forgot the password
<[Solars]> jrib just as i thought the one in ubuntu is old and is not 64-bit supportive
<[Solars]> installing vista 64 now w/o a problem
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I also don't want to go back to Windows. -.-
<airtonix> Indoctrine, in future, i would refer to the page on the ubuntu wiki that describes best supported printers via cups
<smelian> ﻿jrib : how can i find my usb modem inside dmesg | tail and i dont see it when i use lsusb
<hell_lord> cedriczg: the easiest way is probably to right click the file and go to properties
<airtonix> Indoctrine, you dont have much choice though
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I did look in there, but it wasn't actually listed
<jrib> Tim__: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu.  Then choose to boot into a "root shell".  Lastly, issue the command 'passwd YOUR_USERNAME_HERE' and reboot
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I might take my dad's printer, it's older and probably better supported.
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i think you can do it there.  but if not you can also probably find a way to do it using gconf-editor
<cedriczg> hell_lord, well... it's not a file, it's a new device
<jrib> smelian: I don't know.
<tijuana> I managed to install RutilT (the GUI for my wireless adapter) but when I load it instead of characters I only see squares :S
<airtonix> Indoctrine, network printers are well supported...strangely lexmark ones work ok.
<hell_lord> cedriczg: ah, i see.
<cedriczg> hell_lord, gconf-editor might be the way
<hell_lord> cedriczg: that would have something to do with hal and/or dbus
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I don't want network printers... I want it to work locally.
<jrib> smelian: what kind of modem is it?
<smelian> any one know where is the probem ﻿i find my usb modem inside dmesg | tail and i dont see it when i use lsusb
<smelian> bandluxe
<cedriczg> hell_lord, which is the permission on root files for you 400 ?
<airtonix> Indoctrine, its not much difference how it connects...usb or ethernet on your switch
<hell_lord> cedriczg: strangely it's rwx for root
<Indoctrine> airtonix: But it's connected to my computer, not a switch.
<smelian> when i put it in desktop its run like storage but when i put it in laptop nothing happen
<airtonix> Indoctrine, just a suggestion, when you have a printer that can connect via ethernet....you dont have to have your computer running for them to be able to use it....means less cables also
<cedriczg> hell_lord, which files you mean?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: all permissions look normal
<Till10185> any one got any info on linkskys routers not working on ubuntu just tried hooking mine up and it didnt do ****
<Indoctrine> airtonix: My entire house runs off wireless.
<airtonix> Indoctrine, surely your wireless router has ethernet ports?
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Of course, but there is no room out where my router is to put my huge priner
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I don't get you. Which folders are you talking about?
<Indoctrine> *printer
<hell_lord> cedriczg: cedriczg for example /etc
<Till10185> yeah but didnt do any thing said there was a connection but no it didnt work
<hell_lord> cedriczg: rwxr--r--
<cedriczg> hell_lord, ok then it's 744
<KaRnA> hat.org
<airtonix> Indoctrine, well if i had the same printer as you i might be able to help further...not much i can do with out one
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i can't ever remember the bits :)
<cedriczg> hell_lord, you mean for all files under .etc they are 744 ?
<Till10185> i couldnt find any thing to on what it could be i know routers work just this one is being a ***** at the moment
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I'm off to find out what model my dad's Canon printer is.
<cedriczg> hell_lord, think in binary ;)
<Indoctrine> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hell_lord> cedriczg: in /etc everything is 644
<cedriczg> hell_lord, r-- = 100 (binary) = 4
<dew> rwx = 421, add them up
<hell_lord> cedriczg: there, happy? :)
<airtonix> Indoctrine, cups will also handle your network printing needs
<Indoctrine> airtonix:
<Clutz> Gnea: no such luck, the computer is completely unresponsive at the black screen. can't even use num lock lol
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I'm not network printing! AT ALL.
<cedriczg> hell_lord, lol. I am checking my own folder to see how it should be
<airtonix> Indoctrine, i would.
<Indoctrine> airtonix:
<Clutz> Gnea: I tried ctrl+alt+F1 ctrl+alt+F2 and ctrl+alt+del nothing did anything lol
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it should be 644 for conf files.
<Indoctrine> airtonix: Well, I wouldn't.
<cedriczg> hell_lord, that's right
<Clutz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hell_lord> i just want to mount this damn file system read/write :(
<airtonix> Indoctrine, http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/OpenPrinting
<jrib> Clutz: was the Xorg.0.log you pasted right after the black screen and before you booted X successfully again?
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I've seen it and it doesn't have drivers for mine
<[Solars]> how do i add another desktop to GDE that ubuntu uses?
<Clutz> jrib: no, it was after i restored the xorg and booted
<[Solars]> i.e. i want more then 2 spaces
<airtonix> Indoctrine, there may be a generic driver like in my situation there is a specific driver for lexmark 1170 i ahve to use a driver called z600
<Indoctrine> airtonix: How the hell am I meant to know which one to get then?
<airtonix> Indoctrine, isnt a specific driver for mine i mean
<hell_lord> the root is encrypted lvm with jfs :P
<hell_lord> maybe it has something to do with that :(
<Tim__> how do i setup dsl connection in xbunto
<airtonix> Indoctrine, lots of research and patience .... or you can re-install windows or think about petitioning cannon for better linux support.
<jrib> Clutz: the other one is probably more helpful :)
<Clutz> Gnea: jrib: here is the xorg.conf that was used http://paste.ubuntu.com/52319/
<Indoctrine> airtonix: I am NOT putting Vista back on this computer. Nor am I putting XP on here where I get even worse driver support.
<Tim__> i got rid of vista
<Clutz> as did i ^_^
<Tim__> how do i setup dsl on xbunto
<zeroh> Tim__: nice
<Indoctrine> I've had so many problems with this laptop.
<Clutz> my laptop and my other computer got ubuntu installed with no trouble at all
<airtonix> Tim__, how did you connect your adsl modem to your machine?
<Clutz> but this video card is being mean to me
<oxeimon> shit I just opened up emacs in my terminal
<Indoctrine> It's just not very Linux friendly
<oxeimon> how do I exit??
<zeroh> i never had problems with ubuntu
<neeto> I am trying to get a DHCP server running on my desktop computer, to provide internet to my laptop/xbox/whatever. I've defined a subnet and a lease range. I've also got a host configured on the ethernet port through which the server should listen. However, I can't get an IP with any devices I plug in... Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Indoctrine> oxeimon: Ctrl-C?
<Tim__> airtonix through network card and cable to dsl router as in vista
<cedriczg> hell_lord, try this command and look at itś output: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<oxeimon> nope
<oxeimon> doesn't work
<jrib> oxeimon: ctrl-x ctrl-c
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: what laptop
<airtonix> Tim__, ok do you know the ip address of the adsl router?
<Indoctrine> oxeimon: Esc?
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: Acer Aspire 4710
<airtonix> Tim__, and how are you communicating here now? obviously ont on the machine you want to deal with in question
<nxmehta> i just created a new group and added myself to it, but when i type 'groups' i don't see the group... is there some service i need to restart or something?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, not sure if this gets anywhere but just to check
<oxeimon> ctrl-x ctrl-c worked
<Tim__> airtonix: in windows...i key in my username@bell.net and then password
<oxeimon> damn emacs
<Tim__> i would think ip address in dynamic
<airtonix> Tim__, i have never used vista so references to "in windows" or "just like in vista" doesnt mean anything to me
<Tim__> it is not static
<Tim__> it is always changing the ip address:airtonic
<Ishnu> ﻿I have read that you can telnet an IP adress with a certain port, to determine if that port is open on the target system. But wouldn't this method just work if the target IP adress was using that port for telnet, and not anything else?
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: oh dear god
<airtonix> Tim__, it wouldnt internally..that would be the external behaviour
<tigran> anyone here know how to recreate CrossOvers menus? crossover channel is dead.
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: That bad, eh?
<airtonix> Tim__, usually the internal address of your adsl router/modem is either : 10.1.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<Tim__> airtonic ok
<airtonix> Tim__, try visiting those ip addresses in firefox on the ubuntu machine
<Tim__> it is only one machine
<cedriczg> hell_lord, might this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868984
<Tim__> it is not networked
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: im having some real problems with a thinkpad.  i don't even wanna know what it'd be like on that thing
<airtonix> Tim__, ?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: lol i'm looking at that thread right now
<airtonix> Tim__, if your modem is not networked then how do you connect to it?
<Tim__> the xubunto system---network card----dsl rounter----telephone cable.
<Ishnu> Just a quick question: when you ping, say, 192.168.0.5, how would it decide whether to ping the internal address 192.168.0.5, or the internet one?
<pibe86> hello channel for ubuntu beta pls
<cedriczg> hell_lord, then we may be in a good track ;)
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: Ohh yeah. In Gutsy, I couldn't get my wireless working, nor can I get it to work in Debian, Gentoo, etc.
<tigran> anyone here know how to recreate CrossOvers menus? crossover channel is dead.
<tritium> !intrepid | pibe86
<airtonix> Tim__, ok then your modem will have a ip address.
<ubottu> pibe86: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<cedriczg> hell_lord, good luck
<hell_lord> cedriczg: ....
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it just booted and started x
<Tim__> ok airtonix how do i connect then
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: I even had problems with this thing in VISTA, which is what it was designed for.
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i have -no- idea why
<Tim__> server will need  username and password to let me in
<airtonix> Tim__, here is my setup ubuntu -> switch -> (10.1.1.1)modem(dynamic-ip) -> phone cable
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: In other words, it's a right piece of ...
<cedriczg> hell_lord, good! better don't ask :P if it works don't touch we should say
<airtonix> Tim__, on the left is the internal address and on the right is the dynamic ip assigned by the isp
<hell_lord> cedriczg: gah it has something to do with suspend
<hell_lord> cedriczg: and something i did fixed it.  i need to investigate this further ><
<Tim__> before ip assigns u a ip address using dhcp protocol; it needs to authentificate me
<airtonix> Tim__, pastebin the output of : ifconfig
<Ishnu> Hello glades20
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: i bet you could get it to work on gentoo if you tried really hard
<Ishnu> Have you fixed your problem?
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: but i wouldn't want to be doing it :-)
<Xpistos> Hey everybody
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I have some strange behaviour in my laptop with freezes after a while a use a game or have a specific screensaver that comes
<airtonix> Tim__, or you could search the ubuntu wiki for details about using this type of modem
<cedriczg> hell_lord, let me paste you what I get in my syslog
<Xpistos> OK, Is anyone else having problems getting USB to work in Virtual Box?
<Tim__> airtonix: ok
<Xpistos> I could have sworn when I installed it in July, I got it working out of the box
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: you a long time linux user?  lot of experience w/ gentoo?
<Lasivian> hiya, I can't figure out how to fix my video, it went out of range
<glades20> Hi, I think I killed wine
<Ishnu> Really?
<jrib> Xpistos: are you using the ose version from the repositories?
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: I sat for about an hour trying to get it to connect to my wireless... it recognised the card was there and everything
<airtonix> Tim__, any adsl modem that doesnt act like a switch ought to be returned for a refund imo
<Xpistos> No
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: I had access to docs and IRC the entire time I was troubleshooting it.
<Indoctrine> Via another computer...
<Xpistos> jrib: I saw that and installed the closed version
<Xpistos> jrib: I don't remember installing it via a deb package lastime though
<jrib> Xpistos: try #vbox
<Lasivian> so, I can't see anything on my ubuntu box, and I don't want to hit reset to fix what is probably an easy fix
<Xpistos> jrib: thanks
<mttr_1> ok so reading the RTM doesn't helping me get the wireless working on ubunut..
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: It was actually my second install... the first time didn't work either, because I got the wrong arch of CD
<Lasivian> my google-fu sucks, I did try that first :P
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: did you follow somethin like this? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_Aspire_5102WLMi
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: No, I was trying to get my wireless going before I even started anything else
<mttr_1> The same driver is used on mandriva.. but ubuntu refuses to see the wireless.. Help
<Tim__> is dsl connection point to point?
<glades20> yeah, I thought the dpi settings in wine were for something else, and I set them for the highest. now I cant see wine config when I run it
<Clutz> Gnea: jrib: brb, going to experiment
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I pasted the error log in a separate chat
<kyhros> oin #ubuntu-hu
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: just use a cable :P
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: Also, none of that is my hardware
<mttr_1> the ath_pci driver sucks in ubuntu
<arooni-mobile> i just installed hardy.... i have a intel mobo with integrated ethernet.... but after booting, it doesnt see my ethernet card.... how do i fix?
 * Lasivian grovels
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: Not possible without trailing a cable through the house
<hell_lord> cedriczg: what is that from?
<mttr_1> tried and ath_hal .. and still no difference
<cedriczg> hell_lord, syslog
<hell_lord> Indoctrine: you can probably get it working with a cheap wireless card and unencrypted wifi
<Flannel> !video | Lasivian
<ubottu> Lasivian: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Flannel> Lasivian: ctrl-alt-f1 will give you a TTY
<airtonix> Tim__, ok sorry i confused adsl as being the same as dsl.... seems your not getting the same benefit as a adsl modem would provide
<Indoctrine> hell_lord: It had the drivers and everything loaded for my wireless and I had unencrypted wifi at the time and it wouldn't connect
<Lasivian> a tty?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, after a freeze that my screen gets freezed and same times only ctrl + alt + del is the  "solution"
<airtonix> !dsl | Tim__
<ubottu> Tim__: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
 * Lasivian tries googling that
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it is happening in i915 it looks like - that's the intel graphics driver
<cedriczg> hell_lord, some messages are in spanish as I have spanish version
<hell_lord> cedriczg: turn off the screensaver or disable ones that cause it.  most likely ones that use dri
<cedriczg> hell_lord, yep, intel here
<cedriczg> hell_lord, and what about when I use some games like xmoto for example? I get same result after a while of play
<HyperD> so, why is the disk manager telling me I have a 140GB hard drive when I only have an 80 installed?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: hmm
<Indoctrine> HyperD: Corrupted files perhaps... my friend had a flash drive that said it was 16GB
<cedriczg> hell_lord, many times I see this error after the /USR/SBIN/CRON
<airtonix> cheerio peoples
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i dunno, ever try using Xnest?
<slaterock> I have some ati graphics card settings questions
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i dont' play games much on linux but i used to play starcraft in Xnest
<cedriczg> hell_lord, don't know that program/command
<slaterock> I first enabled the restricted drivers that came with 8.04
<Flannel> Lasivian: a terminal
<slaterock> then installed the latest 8.9 ati drivers
<hell_lord> cedriczg: you probably have to install a package for it
<slaterock> however, I've noticed some decrease in performance in wow for example
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it allows you to start an X session in a window
<Indoctrine> HyperD: My hard drive says that I have 200GB when I only have a 120GB drive.
<Indoctrine> HyperD: Errr, the disk usage thing, I mean
<cedriczg> hell_lord, mmm. But the game can start in a window...
<HyperD> weirdness.
<hell_lord> cedriczg: yes it can
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it's an X server - for what the game knows, it is starting full screen :)
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I mean now it can. And even that way after a while (say half an hour) it freezes my laptop
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i dunno, but when i have graphics problems i blame compiz
<Lasivian> found it, ctrl-alt-backspace
<cedriczg> hell_lord, lol I do use compiz. Then that may be a point to check
<hell_lord> cedriczg: you could try it in an Xnest with a different xorg.conf with composite extensions disabled, or you coudl turn off compiz
<kyhros> hi
<hell_lord> cedriczg: see i used to have a separate xorg.conf for starcraft and i'd use it with an Xnest :)
<cedriczg> hell_lord, Thanks. Will look into that
<hell_lord> cedriczg: it's something to waste your time with at least :-)
<kyhros> my kubuntu is unfotunately restarted, can somebody tell me where can i see what happened? (logs)
<nathan42100> two questions...why does vncviewer open evolution and why is my top menu reversed?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, yep. I even thought about heat problem (cpu freeze maybe) but with lmsensors that possiblity is out
<hell_lord> cedriczg: what kind of laptop?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, HP Pavilion dv6701us
<kyhros> my kubuntu is unfotunately restarted, can somebody tell me where can i see what happened? (logs)
<cedriczg> hell_lord, with X3100 Graphics Media Accelerator
<rarero> i used to have a application that was named remove/add so i could remove add applicaitons.
<rarero> now its gone
<rarero> help
<arooni-mobile> i just installed hardy.... i have a intel mobo with integrated ethernet.... but after booting, it doesnt see my ethernet card.... how do i fix?
<rob__> im working on installing a patch for my audio, and I have no idea on how to do it. I am using this guide; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<guitargod> i have that same computer hp
<guitargod> not impressed
<slaterock> will enabling dri in xorg.conf help?
<rob__> could someone help me with that?
<HyperD> my graphics card doesn't seem to work on linux very well. ATI X1600. any of the 3D packages aren't exactly decent framerates.
<hell_lord> arooni-mobile: did you try going into the administrative tools and looking at unsupported hardware?
<passive1> what is the best p2p program for ubuntu ?
<Ashfire908> what's the program that you pipe stuff to and it echos and writes it to a file?
<rob__> passivel: imo transmission
<hell_lord> arooni-mobile: maybe your driver is disabled or something
<rarero> i used to have a application that was named remove/add so i could remove add applicaitons. now its gone, help
<kyhros> my kubuntu is unfotunately restarted, can somebody tell me where can i see what happened? (logs)
<hell_lord> Ashfire908: you don't pipe anything to a program to write it to a file, you just redirect the output handle to a file using >
<hell_lord> Ashfire908: echo "hello" > file.txt
<savid> Hi all.  I just tried installing linux on my macbook (intel).  I partitioned using bootcamp,  and then re-partitioned during ubuntu install  (according to this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro).   The install went fine,  but when I reboot and hold down the option key,  it only shows the mac hd.  Any ideas?
<passive1> rob__ : i mean something like bearshare imesh etc
<rarero> please help without button i cannot add remove applications
<Ashfire908> hell_lord, no, there's a program that you can pipe stuff to and it echos and writes to a file too.
<rob__> passivel: frostwire
<Flannel> Ashfire908: tee
<hell_lord> rarero: just start synaptics
<Flannel> Ashfire908: well, you can do that with tee.
<hell_lord> rarero: or synaptic or whatever.  hit alt-f2, type synaptic and hit enter
<passive1> Thanks rob__
<Ashfire908> Flannel, thanks, couldn't think of it.
<Clutz> here is my xorg.conf ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/52324/ and my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/52325/ Will anyone tell me why my computer goes black and locks up after the ubuntu loading bar finishes on bootup?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, one question regarding the  /USR/SBIN/CRON log I get. Is this related to /etc/anacrontab file?
<guestguestnew> how can i maximize a 256kbps internet connection?
<passive1> not in apt REPOs
<hell_lord> cedriczg: dunno what cron ubuntu uses, i am pretty new to it
<hp> ajuda para comentar groub
<hp> ?
<rarero> hell_lord: i dont have synaptic it says
<Flannel> !br | hp
<ubottu> hp: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hell_lord> cedriczg: anacron i guess, i used to to use vixie-cron
<rarero> that is what i used
<rob__> can someone teach me how to apply patches to the kernal?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I see a line like nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily
<hell_lord> rarero: gah, what did you do :)
<guitargod> howdy all i have a question
<hell_lord> rob__: you don't want to do that :-)
<cedriczg> hell_lord, that runs daily
<hell_lord> cedriczg: yeah i always disliked how cron worked :(
<rarero> hell_lord: now it works
<rob__> hell_lord, im fallowing a guide at wiki.ubuntu.com to patch my audio, if i shouldn't patch the kernal, what should i do?
<rarero> hell_lord: why my icon not in gnome menu anymore
<hell_lord> rareo: don't know, must have been removed somehow
<rarero> how do i recreate it
<hell_lord> rob__: what wiki
<rob__> hell_lord: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<rob__> hell_lord: method E
<nathan42100> why does vncviewer open evolution?!
<guitargod> i have a question. umm im running an older version of ubuntu and i cant watch videos and stuff how can i upgrade?
<tritium> !upgrade | guitargod
<ubottu> guitargod: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<hell_lord> rob__: why method e?
<hell_lord> rob__: is that the only thing that works for your laptop?
<rob__> hell_lord because im running a toshiba A215, and that's what is confirmed
<cedriczg> hell_lord, on system > file administration, what do you see written in last tab? I have spanish version and need to know that tab in english
<hell_lord> rob__: do you see the link to the deb file?
<cedriczg> hell_lord, is it support?
<rob__> hell_lord: the link is dead
<hell_lord> rob__: how wonderful
<hell_lord> cedriczg: sec
<fenerli7> ﻿I can't get my Logitech Quickcam IM webcam working on Hardy: I have tried "sudo modprobe gspca" after finding out the webcam needs some spca5xx driver or something but nothing, opening "cheese" or something turns the light of the webcam on but no video
<rob__> hell_lord: i know right, so do you know anyway of applying a patch to a package?
<hell_lord> rob__: i would with a source package.... dunno bout deb.
<hell_lord> rob__: sec
<yokobr> hey folks
<tritium> rob__: not to a binary package.  You'd have to fetch the source package, and apply the patch to source, then rebuild it.
<shaun_> does anyone know how to remove a cvs directory?
<ASrock> i cant get ubuntu to boot on my gateway tablet pc...it seems like a video conflict how can i boot from visa drivers or someting?
<guitargod> hey umm listin if i upgrade on that page that bot sent me do i have to go up the chain..from 6 point whatever to seven point...then from there to the next?
<_haywire_> cya guitargod
<guitargod> byee
<rob__> tritium: could you link me to a how-to on how to do that?
<yokobr> please, if anyone could help, it would be appreciated.. I'm on Hardy... And ive got a nforce4 i think.. Well, doesnt matter.. Its a nvidia audio chipset. I'm having serious trouble while i try to do the daily tasks, as listen to a music and see a flash video..
<nathan42100> no one has an idea about my problem?
<yokobr> Pulseaudio is getting me nervous...
<rob__> nathan42100: because it's a mailto link.
<zeroh> why
<yokobr> Nforce drivers doesnt support ALSA..
<guitargod> what do i type in terminal to see what version i hav
<rob__> nathan42100: what would you like it to open to?
<slaterock> i could use some help!
<yokobr> i want to kick pulse audio to space..
<tigran> hi is it possible for Evolution mail to have different inbox folders for each email account?
<slaterock> has anyone noticed problems after installing new ati drivers?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i don't have that option
<tritium> rob__: nothing specific.  If you know that patch you want to apply, give it a try.
<guitargod> what do i type in terminal to see what version i hav
<slaterock> i'm getting much more choppy gameplay in WoW after upgrading drivers
<yokobr> My problem its with that fckng sound driver.
<cedriczg> hell_lord, I have ubuntu 8.04 and you?
<rob__> tritium: well I don't even know how to apply a patch so... could you help me out there?
<guitargod> what do i type in terminal to see what version i hav
<hell_lord> cedriczg: same
<mparij> exit
<hell_lord> cedriczg: i use the regular gnome menu button
<hell_lord> cedriczg: not the list of 3 options or w/e that is the default
<rob__> guitargod: a lot of programs will print their version number if you type "nameofprogram -v"
<cedriczg> hell_lord, nautilus-file-management-properties
<caimlas> I'm running kubuntu/ubuntu 8.04, fully apt-get upgraded, on an IBM thinkpad x30 which has a  Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev a8) Cardbus bridge. There are two, one for CF devices and the other for PCMCIA/Cardbus devices. However, when I insert either (and I've tried nearly a dozen) they are not recognized by the kernel (only "pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0" and the associated "pccard: card ejected from slot 0" when removing it). I
<caimlas> have yenta_socket insmod'd (as well as pcmcia_core and pcmcia) but again, they're not recognized (nothing in lspci, no entry of devices being recognized in dmesg, etc.)
<guitargod> i mean...ubuntu version
<cedriczg> hell_lord, that's the setting for new devices (on last tab)
<maxagaz> hi
<Hew> guitargod: Do you mean which version of Ubuntu? lsb_release -a
<guitargod> yes lol
<guitargod> thnx
<cedriczg> hell_lord, maybe the word is "devices"
<Hew> guitargod: No worries
<maxagaz> is it possible to boot an iso which is in my /home from grub ?
<hell_lord> cedriczg: last is "Media"
<nathan42100> Is vncviewer installed by default?
<Tricyclethief> Is there anyone that has a ati x1650 agp card with dual monitor setup WORKING, i dont care what ubuntu version ill downgrade if need be
<cedriczg> hell_lord, ok, thanks :)
<tritium> rob__: sorry, not right now
<guitargod> hew im running 6.06.2 LTS i need to upgrade
<rob__> tritium: its alright, im just going to make a thread. thanks for helping this much
<yokobr> Please, anyone there is using hardy with nforce?
<Hew> guitargod: You can upgrade to Hardy 8.04.1 LTS
<tigran> hi is it possible for Evolution mail to have different inbox folders for each email account?
<ASrock> yokobr: i was i switched to an amd chipset now though
<guitargod> yes okay i see that..but do i have to climb the latter of upgrades non the page
<guitargod> or can i go right to that
<yokobr> ASrock, had you experienced troubles with the sound driver/modules?
<guitargod> hew?
<Hew> guitargod: 6.06 is a LTS release, so you can upgrade from LTS to LTS. Otherwise you would have to climb the ladder (in which case a fresh install is probably easier).
<Hew> guitargod: relax, it takes time to type :-)
<ASrock> ykobr: yep, audacity would work until i tried opening rhythmbox then audacity wouldnt work
<guitargod> sorry..i just know nothing about linux or ubuntu hew
<guitargod> and its hard for me to upgrade
<yokobr> ASrock, shit..
<hell_lord> rob__: i wish i could help but i have to go to bed.  i dont' know enough about ubuntu (i'm used to a different distro)
<_haywire_> cya hell_lord
<Hew> guitargod: No worries. 6.06 -> 8.04 will work well :-)
<yokobr> Anyone knows where i can download Intrepid alpha?
<ASrock> yokobr: i recommend a PCI sound card, that worked for me
<rob__> hell_lord: don't worry about it. thanks for trying
<caimlas> anyone know what might be causing my "cardbus isn't working" problem (as stated above)?
<guitargod> so no inbetween?
<rarareh> hell_lord: hi again, i check now in gnome-menu-editor
<rarareh> icon is ther but cannot be selected
<hell_lord> rob__: look into extracting deb packages
<rarareh> when i select it gets deselected
<Hew> yokobr: Alpha 6 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<hell_lord> rob__: try extracting the package and then running patch < patch_file in the directory of the files
<Hew> yokobr: Intrepid support is in #ubuntu+1
<yokobr> ASrock, my pc is still under guarantee.. so i cant open it.
<hell_lord> rob__: or try looking into this dpkg thing :)
<sd32> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rob__> hell_lord: will try thank you!
<yokobr> Hew, thank ya
<hell_lord> caimlas: try looking into what modules you have loaded (lsmod)
<tigran> is it possible for Evolution mail to have different inbox folders for each email account?
<ASrock> yokobr: who did u buy it from?
<hell_lord> rarareh: sounds like might be a configuration error
<rarareh> hell_lord: i create new user, same error
<esac> does anybody know if there is an alternate to rdesktop ?
<hell_lord> rarareh: try copying all relevant information, deleting it, and recreating it
<yokobr> from a fuckng store here in brazil.
<hell_lord> caimlas: think you need pcmcia, yenta, some other crap
<ASrock> yokobr: shoulda built your own...
<rarareh> hell_lord: i create new user
<rarareh> same error
<hell_lord> caimlas dunno why it wouldn't work right off the bat - mine does
<rarareh> :(
<hell_lord> caimlas: thinkpad r61 w/ hardy 8.04
<yokobr> hey, does anyone knows if its safe to use 64 bit ubuntu?
<tigran> is it possible for Evolution mail to have different inbox folders for each email account?
<yokobr> i had many problems in past.
<ASrock> yokobr: im using it and it works great
<hell_lord> rarareh: try doing a dpkg reconfigure of gnome
<yokobr> ASrock, i had many lib problems.. But it was on 6.06
<yokobr> i never tryied after that.
<hell_lord> rarareh: or when you boot, choose safe mode or w/e and try using the "Recofnigure packages" option
<hell_lord> rarareh: or "fix broken packages"
<ASrock> yokobr: ya it has much improved sence then
<hell_lord> i'm out, bed time.
<hell_lord> good luck all
<Hew> guitargod: You can upgrade to the next standard release if you like, but I strongly recommend you upgrade straight to Hardy 8.04. (also, please use my name in messages so they don't get lost in the channel)
<rarareh> what does fix broken packages mean
<yokobr> Ok, you convinced my..
<ASrock> yokobr: much better than windows 64 bit which pretty much sucks
<rarareh> Hew: how do i fix how do i find broken
<rarareh> sorry hew
<guitargod> hew: it says to start go Press Alt-F2 and type gksu "update-manager"
<guitargod> but it says that location doesnt exist
<Hew> rarareh: No worries. You should be able to sort things out with Synaptic.
<tigran> is it possible for Evolution mail to have different inbox folders for each email account and if it doesnt, does Thunderbird do it? This is for pop email accounts
<Hew> guitargod: Can you go to System -> Administration -> Update Manager?
<caimlas> tigran, don't know about evolution, but tbird does it by default
<guitargod> lol thank u so much
<arooni-mobile> i just installed hardy.... i have a intel mobo with integrated ethernet.... but after booting, it doesnt see my ethernet card.... how do i fix?
<guitargod> wshould have been easy lol
<tigran> caimlas: k, going with thunderbird then, hows thunderbirds backup/restore for email?
<caimlas> tigran, I've got a half dozen accounts (incl gmail) set up in such a fashion
<guitargod> is there a big difference?
<Hew> guitargod: yes :P
<Hew> guitargod: 4 releases, 2 years of work
<slaterock> anyone
<slaterock> ati, WoW new drivers
<guitargod> yeah im at lkike 6>08
<slaterock> serious lag
<slaterock> anyone?
<yokobr> FINNALY
<guitargod> ummm
<ASrock> since you guys are on the email subject...my hotmail box became a spam magnet...i want to get a new email...what do you guys recommend for free email providers?
<guitargod> do u think youtube will work?
<yokobr> IVE found alsa drivers for hardy
<Hew> guitargod: Works for me (even though there are a lot of flash problems atm). Are you running 32-bit or 64-bit?
<guitargod> umm i dont remember..i think 64
<guitargod> im rebooting
<guitargod> hew
<guitargod> brb
<Hew> guitargod: ok
<nathan42100> what packages is the compiz-settings-manager? I can't find it in SPM
<RyanPrior> How can I transcode an mp3 into wav audio?
<guitargod> this is takin long
<nathan42100> nevermind
<guitargod> it says i need a breezy badger cd rom hew
<Hew> guitargod: What does?
<Flannel> guitargod: You need to uncomment the breezy CD from your sources.list
<Guest42539> what up peapole?
<Flannel> guitargod: er, comment, not uncomment.
<guitargod> some part of the upgrade i guess im not getting now
<Hew> guitargod: Also, what is the output of uname -m
<RyanPrior> !hi | Guest42539
<ubottu> Guest42539: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Guest42539> hi!
<Flannel> guitargod: are you on dapper or breezy? (lsb_release -a)
<guitargod> no clue what that even is man
<guitargod> dapper
<Hew> Flannel: He's using dapper
<Guest42539> there is someone who can speak spanish?
<Flannel> Guest42539: /join #ubuntu-es
<RyanPrior> Guest42539: Hi! Say "hi!" if you're a bot.
<Hew> guitargod: System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<RyanPrior> !es | Guest42539
<ubottu> Guest42539: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tigran> caimlas: how do I add more outgoing servers?
<guitargod> the upradede is working tho
<tigran> caimlas: nvm
<guitargod> i just clicked cancle haha and it kept goin
<Flannel> guitargod: Once you upgrade, remember to remove your Breezy CD from your sources
<Hew> guitargod: ok then..
<guitargod> i have no cd
<Guest42539> there is someone who can speak spanish?
<guitargod> i never did either
<Flannel> guitargod: You installed from the breezy CD
<RyanPrior> !es > Guest42539
<ubottu> Guest42539, please see my private message
<guitargod> i did not..the dude who i got it from did
<Guest42539> how?
<Flannel> guitargod: That's not really important.  You're going to be removing it, so you don't need the CD.
<Hew> Flannel, guitargod: It's ok, we'll remove it later :-)
<Flannel> Guest42539: type /join #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> Guest42539: er, sorry.  /join #ubuntu-es
<guitargod> yeah this upgrade is going to take about 40 mins
<Guest42539> what?
<RyanPrior> How can I transcode an mp3 into wav audio?
<Hew> Guest42539: This is an English channel only. Join #ubuntu-es for Spanish support.
<bruenig> RyanPrior: ffmpeg
<guitargod> its going slowwwww
<Guest42539> ah!ok
<Guest42539> jajajajaj
<Guest42539> sorry
<guitargod> and i have fast internet
<Hew> guitargod: It's a lot of data. Give it time. Go and grab a coffee or something :-)
<RyanPrior> bruenig: Thanks.
<guitargod> lol noo too excited
<guitargod> ive have this computer for a while but could barely even figure it out
<Hew> guitargod: I find caffeine enhances the excitement ;-)
<guitargod> i dont drink it really
<guitargod> i used to drink tons and tons of energy drinks.....and then i had some horrible stomach pains too much caffeine
<Clutz> ﻿here is my xorg.conf ﻿http://paste.ubuntu.com/52324/ and my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/52325/ Will anyone tell me why my computer goes black and locks up after the ubuntu loading bar finishes on bootup? Ask if you need to know more.
<saint_tropper> oee
<guitargod> its going like 62 kb per sec
<samsss> can i share virtual machine with other users? just dont want all users to install another os using vbox... is it possible?
<guitargod> hey hew will i be able to watch videos on you tube after.. ..without problemss
<samsss> guitargod, audio problems?
<Hew> guitargod: I'm not sure. Hopefully. There are crashing problems with flash on Hardy atm.
<Clutz> samsss: as far as i know yes, just have the vdi in another location and select it manually with the OS settings
<Hew> guitargod: uname -m
<guitargod> where in terminal
<guitargod> put that>?
<Hew> guitargod: yes. What does it output?
<guitargod> x86_64
<samsss> Clutz, didnt think on that... so if i put the hd on for example /usr/share/virtualmachines/vdi... bla bla bla and then tell users to use that shared hard drive?
<Hew> guitargod: You're running 64-bit, like me. There are problems with both 32 and 64, but there may be some problems you notice with 64-bit, unfortunately.
<Hew> guitargod: it's a bug that's being worked on heavily atm.
<tritium> belisle: are you done with the nick-spam yet?
<guitargod> linux is so diff
<guitargod> its on fiel 149 of 1459
<Orchid`> i think that person was very slow.
<image_q> >	hello does anyone know why mencoder would work incorrectly if done as a cron task?
<nomingzi> I plan to download and to install Ubuntu server, may I know if it is come with GUI, unlike Debian has no GUI.
<Bogus8> does the ubuntu package of rtorrent contain XMLRPC support?
<Tim__> i connect my xbunto system to adsl
<Flannel> nomingzi: The server doesn't come with a GUI, no.  But it's just a default package set.  You can add a GUI if you'd like afterwards.
<Tim__> but firefox would fire up
<Tim__> will not fire up
<image_q> Im trying to convert a realplayer file to windows with mencoder and then convert it to flv with ffmpeg, it works perfectly when I run it myself, but when a cron job runs it, it breaks down and the videos don't work for some reason, I can't even play them with a normal flash player, anyone have any idea why?
<Tim__> what a pain trying to get adsl connection using xbunto
<Flannel> !dsl | Tim__
<ubottu> Tim__: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Tim__> i did look at it
<Tim__> i did what i was asked to but i connected to my isp using adsl
<Tim__> anyone here using adsl
<hang> ／join ＃ubuntu－cn
<Xavura> How can I have a wallpaper span across all my workspaces
<Xavura> I have a panoramic wallpaper I want to kind of go on and on
<Clutz> Xavura: divide it into sections and apply them to the separate desktops? lol
<Xavura> Yeah but how do I do that?
<Xavura> I've been looking and I can't find it.
<Clutz> Xavura: hmm, i know how to do it on kde. let me look into it
<Xavura> Thanks
<Clutz> Xavura, you're using gnome right?
<Xavura> I am.
<Xavura> If I was using KDE wouldn't I be in #kubuntu ...?
<Clutz> true
<Xavura> :P
<Clutz> Xavura: compiz allows different wallpapers for sure
 * con-man has guitar hero 3 for PC working in linux!  TAKE THAT SECUROM  *flex*
<Xavura> I use Compiz
<Xavura> I still can't find it, even in Compiz...
<Clutz> Xavura: oh
<Xavura> I've been looking for ages
<Clutz> Xavura: compiz-fusion?
<Xavura> Yup
<con-man> I hope the means compiz-fusion
<con-man> someone was in here looking for help the other day with beryl
<con-man> *I hope he
<Xavura> err you hope he means compiz-fusion? He said compiz-fusion :S
<nomingzi> where can i find information on the steps/procedures on how to install VMware Server onto Ubuntu Desktop AMD64 ?
<yokobr> hi
<Clutz> Xavura: try this http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<yokobr> plase, could anyone give me that adress to get ubuntu 8.10 alpha?
<Clutz> yokobr: sure 1 sec
<tritium> !intrepid | yokobr
<ubottu> yokobr: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<con-man> <Xavura> I use Compiz
<con-man>  I still can't find it, even in Compiz...
<hasmind> hey, i just put a whole bunch of hardware together, including a hdd with ubuntu on it. I can't get networking to work, and I have a feeling its network drivers
<yokobr> i give up with my sound driver on ubuntu hardy
<Xavura> Ah, sorry.
<con-man> :P
<yokobr> anyone here heard about nexenta?
<hasmind> ubuntu is meant to automatically configure network stuff right?
<con-man> I still join #compiz-fusion by joining #beryl cause its less typing, and ppl c an see that I have joined via #beryl and laugh thinking im still using it
<Clutz> yokobr: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<noway> hasmind it generally gets 95-95%
<hasmind> hmm
<hasmind> its not even registering that its plugged into my router
<hasmind> so doesn't that mean that the drivers are "bad" or non existant?
<moda1> hi there
<tritium> hasmind: not necessarily
<noway> hasmind is this a wlan or eth connection?
<hasmind> eh... i didn't know there is a difference
<MrNaz`> i'm trying to get my webcam working, i've installed easycam and the drivers *seem* to be working, /dev/video0 appears when i plug it in and it detects some generic model type.. however when i try to get a tv stream from mplayer it opens a video box but all i see is green... anyone know what i'm doing wrong ?
<anotherman> how can I login as root?
<Clutz> anotherman: you can't
<Ishnu> Just use sudo
<anotherman> I can
<hasmind> sorry, its ethernet
<Clutz> anotherman: just use sudo to execute things as root
<Ishnu> Sudo (command)
<anotherman> sudo sux
<Ishnu> no it doesnt
<anotherman> I Need root
<Tim-S> I just tried to install network-manager-pptp, but the nm-applet disappeared and runninjg it from the command line does nothing.  Thoughts?
<Ishnu> what for?
<hasmind> sudo makes u root :/
<anotherman> I don't want to use sudo each time, I am tired of it
<tritium> hasmind: not quiet
<tritium> anotherman: then use sudo -i
<Ishnu> you shouldnt be
<Ishnu> :D
<anotherman> what's that?
<Clutz> anotherman: fine then, type sudo su
<con-man> zomg downloading 100 gigs of torrents at once is annoying cause whenever you close Transmission either manually or from restarting your PC it has to reverify the data, which grings my Quadcore with 4 gigs of RAM to a halt
<Ishnu> su = superuser
<tritium> Clutz: no, sudo -i
<anotherman> what are sudo -i and sudo su
<Clutz> tritium: huh?
<con-man> anyway to turn that off?
<Ishnu> sudo su makes you the superuser
<anotherman> why not login as root?
<tritium> Clutz: sudo -i, not sudo su.  Please don't recommend that.
<tritium> !sudo | anotherman
<ubottu> anotherman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Clutz> anotherman: login in as root is dangerous
<anotherman> I will login as root no matter you want that or not!
<Pnux> !ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip
<Pnux> !localaddress
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localaddress
<Pnux> hello, is anybody here?
<Ishnu> No.
<Pnux> :(
<Pnux> do you happen to know how to get my local address using a terminal?
<noway> root it up
<Ishnu> ifconfig
<Ishnu> Pnux
<noway> pnux ifconfig
<darkbishop> root suck...
<edgy> Hi, I am using ubuntu hardy and logwatch don't send emails to me. I tried e.g logwatch --mailto me@gmail.com and it just prints to screen
<Pnux> thanks for the answer
<noway> anyone know how to display wlan0 driver in terminal?
<darkbishop> driver???
<noway> like the name of the installed driver for wlan0
<Rolaulten> Hello...I'm haveing issues with gnome-screensaver crashing...tryed to remove, and purge it...then reinstall and it still crashes when I try and turn it on. pastebin of gnome-screensaver --debug is http://paste.ubuntu.com/52342/
<gluonman> I have a problem with DVD burning. I created an .iso from a movie I wanted to copy. Unfortunately, the resulting .iso was 7.3 GB in size. I can't burn 7.3 GB of data onto a 4.7 GB DVD+R.  Even when I tried just backing up the DVD using dvdbackup, the resulting folder (VIDEO_TS) was 7.3 GB. What can I do to successfully copy my movie to another DVD+R?
<noway> the device was installed during installation and the fix for stopping loss of wireless signal after three minutes of inactivity depends on knowing this
<MrNaz`> anotherman if you need root regularly then perhaps Ubuntu is not the distro for you
<anotherman> MrNaz`, why not lol
<Joshooa> gluonman: You're going to be told you're off topic but best you can do is DVDShrink and Wine
<lw0x15> ello
<noway> i know my device is a rtl8187 but issuing commands for it doesn't work either
<Pnux> gluonman, looks like all you need is a double layer dvd
<gluonman> Joshooa, I don't know why I'm off topic. Maybe I should specify that I'm doing this in Ubuntu and ask what's the Ubuntu way to solve my problem.
<MrNaz`> anotherman Ubuntu deliberately makes it hard to log in as root because logging in as root regularly is a bad idea both for beginners and advanced linux admins. theres no reason you should need it, so ubuntu blocks it. if you have decided you will log in as root no matter what, then ubuntu will fight you every day until you eventually break it
<Joshooa> gluonman: I don't know why either, but last night some guy got reemed for about 20 minutes for asking that same question
<Ishnu> Could someone with the UNIX source please pastebin Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt?
<MrNaz`> anotherman if you dont know logging in as root is a bad idea, then thats even more reason for you not to log in as root
<anotherman> MrNaz`,  I will break ubuntu then
<tritium> MrNaz`: the root account can be enabled easily.  It's just a bad idea.
<gluonman> Joshooa, that's strange. Is DVDShrink free?
<Styles> Hey
<tritium> anotherman: read the URL I had ubottu send you about sudo
<Styles> When Pidgen updated their client, did we automatically get it?
<Joshooa> gluonman: I guess it's "illegal" or something. But yeah, dd can make isos, but not re-encode, you need something to do that, there are some linux alternatives, but so far what I've seen most people use DVDShrink. I think probably just like a trial or freeware version
<MrNaz`> anotherman hey... its you time, feel free to waste it as you please
<gluonman> Pnux, I was hoping for a method that would work without having to go to the store and get a double-layered DVD.
<Clutz> anotherman: see the directions in the PM/IM
<[Solars]> does ubuntu support lightscribe?
<bobertdos> Styles: No, but Pidgin isn't horrible to compile from source, actually. Although at this point, I'd wait for Ibex.
<gluonman> Joshooa, I'll look into DVDShrink. It runs with wine?
<[Solars]> !lightscribe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe
<[Solars]> !light scribe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about light scribe
<Ishnu> ﻿Could someone with the UNIX source please pastebin Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt?
<tritium> !botabuse | [Solars]
<ubottu> [Solars]: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<gluonman> Joshooa, and what I'm doing is not illegal, given that I purchased the original and have no intention of burning the copy for distribution.
<edgy> Ishnu: which UNIX??
<Ishnu> i really dont mind
<Ishnu> newer is better
<edgy> Ishnu: linux is OK?
<Ishnu> but it doesnt have to be the newest
<Ishnu> i think so
<Ishnu> im not 100% sure its what im after
<Styles> bobertdos, whats ibex?
<Ishnu> but i think it is
<Ishnu> im capped so i cant dl the source
<FloodBot2> Ishnu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[Solars]> heh
<bobertdos> Styles: The next release, due in a month.
<edgy> Ishnu: www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/usb/usbmon.txt
<noway> nobody knows how i'm supposed to modprobe my wlan0 device when i can't figure out the name of it?
<Styles> bobertdos, ahh thanks lol
<Ishnu> Thanks!
<roe_> I can always count on #ubuntu to be lively at 1am
<mib_cp3dyn> hi. i've got a major question about installing ubuntu
<roe_> mib_cp3dyn, congratulations?
<Styles> bobertdos, I don't understand, I would think Gnome would handle updates for programs and Ubuntu would just focous on the OS.
<Styles> Since Gnome is the gui layer
<edgy> Ishnu: you know about usbmon and don't know about google?
<Joshooa> gluonman: Yes it should work fine, unless you have a bug or some error but I've read good reviews for it's reliability with Wine, sometimes it did freeze for people during encoding, but overall good. And yes, I believe you are legal and in your rights, but honestly, even if you weren't, I don't care, and I'd still help you cause the technology is cool and knowledge is power! :)
<Ishnu> well
<Ishnu> i tried finding it
<Ishnu> but i had little success - i am new to linux
<gluonman> Joshooa, amen.
<bobertdos> Styles: Gnome really has nothing to do with the programs within it; it's just an environment. It is Connical and the Ubuntu project responsible for updates. Since Ubuntu is not a rolling distro, it really doesn't do any updates besides security and bug fixes.
<mib_cp3dyn> okay, so in the installation, what partition option do i select? here's my setup. i have 1 hard drive, with 2 small backup-like partitions (shipped with machine) 1 big vista partition and about 50gb of unallocated space for ubuntu. which option in the installer do i pick for it to take the unallocated space and place ubuntu there, without harming my other stuff
<mib_cp3dyn> p.s. i'm an ubuntu first-timer
<Styles> bobertdos, ahh
<roe_> mib_cp3dyn, well, the guided install should offer to use "free" or "unallocated" space
<Lamprey> Question, what irc client are people using?  Right now I'm using Pigin with the irc plugin.
<mib_cp3dyn> so "Guided-use the largest continous free space" is the one to pick? will it affect any of my other partitions?
<roe_> xchat here
<roe_> mib_cp3dyn, no
<darkbishop> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ishnu> Pidgin here
<mib_cp3dyn> roe_ thanks
<Joshooa> Lamprey: I use Pidgin myself, if for no other reason that not having to have one program for all my IMs and another for IRC, plus Pidgin is really  nice.
<Ishnu> Yeh I like pidgin.
<Styles> pidgin is pimpin
<Clutz> yay pidgin/gaim
<Guest67187> i am having trouble with rhythm box music player not recognizign my songs when it boots
<nnull> i never tried pidgin for irc lol, figured it would be crap without trying it
<Lamprey> It does seem to work well, but I wasn't sure about features yet.. This is the first time I set up IRC on my linux desktop
<Guest67187> what is this error possibly?
<Lamprey> Pidgin that is :;
 * Clutz is using pidgin for irc lol
<Lamprey> Hmm.. it seems i've accidentaly made the right choice :)
<gluonman> Joshooa, officialdvdshrink.com is charging to download DVDShrink. I thought it was freeware?
<nnull> as much as i like xchat goto any webby forthem and you feel like you jumped in the internet time machine back 20 years
<Ishnu> Guest67187
<Ishnu> Are the songs on the same partition?
<Lamprey> gluon - DVDshrink used to be free, but changed to a pay model after some of the DVD decryption crackdown
<Styles> omg its aesome dvdshirink should iwn a prize
<Lamprey> DVDshrink is good though.. was someone saying that it works under wine?
<roe_> nnull, not sure I follow
<nnull> roe_¬ just saying i never tried it because i assumed it wouldnt be good, but it probably is, i see alot scripts running around for it
<Rolaulten> Hello...I'm haveing issues with gnome-screensaver crashing...tryed to remove, and purge it...then reinstall and it still crashes when I try and turn it on. pastebin of gnome-screensaver --debug is http://paste.ubuntu.com/52342/
<roe_> oh, I really didn't follow :) - I thought you were criticizing xchat's interface for being outdated
<ziedrich> whoa, check this out http://tinyurl.com/26oeeq !!!
<bmxer> i need help with my ipod..it wont recognize but will charge
<mib_cp3dyn> out of curiousity, should i be trying to get the vista bootloader back, or should i just stick with GRUB?
<roe_> GRUB is your friend
<mib_cp3dyn> haha. aight
<Rolaulten> vista has no boot loader...and so you will not be able to boot into ubuntu if you remove grub
<nnull> im installing hardy on a usb drive heh, even it used grub :)
<roe_> the MS bootloader is miserable
<nnull> uses*
<Milos> /etc/init.d/apparmor says it doesn't exist
<Milos> but /etc/apparmor.d/ exists and has stuff in it
<lloyd> Hi, can someone tell me the command to move all the files in a folder (just the folder, not its subfolders) to another directory?  In DOS it was move *.*, but I need to command for linux.  :)
<mib_cp3dyn> roe_ thank you for your help! got ubuntu up and running in dual boot with vista successfully. can't wait to play around with it
<rsc-> lloyd, "move" is "mv" in linux.
<lloyd> right
<rsc-> mv * /to/
<roe_>  mib_cp3dyn soon you'll be dumping vista
<rsc-> you get the idea
<tleuser> หวัดดี
<complex_number> How do I add an SMB Brother HL2040 Printer to ubuntu?
<roe_> complex_number, local or network?
<complex_number> network
<lloyd> so it would look exactly like this...  mv * / /usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<roe_> complex_number, the ubuntu way, I think there is a printer widget under preferences or administration
<bmxer> need help finding location for my ipod.it will charge but not recognize
<bobertdos> lloyd: No, mv * <destination>
<lloyd> okay cool.  thanks for the help!
<complex_number> It has HL-2060 but not HL-2040 :('
<complex_number> Ubuntu doesn't support HL-2040
<Joshooa> complex_number: Find the closest one, it should work just fine still.
<Tim__> in ubunto ppoe connection do i have to add name server phyically
<Joshooa> complex_number: My 3 in 1 isn't supported, but the closest driver Ubuntu has is still in the family and everything works fine over my network with it
<Tim__> i connected but it is nt finding the name server in dsl connection
<Roath> Greetings everyone
<complex_number> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#HL-2040
<complex_number> which one do I install, lpr or CUPS
<tritium> complex_number: ubuntu uses cups
<complex_number> ok
<complex_number> cupswrapper driver?
<Tim__> line printer daemon
<Roath> i got some pre-install questions, is this the right channel for it?
<tritium> complex_number: I'm not telling you to download anything.  I'm just telling you what ubuntu uses.
<Ishnu> Roath: yes
<Tim__> how i do add name server any help
<tritium> Tim__: if you need to add them manually, add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<Lamprey> Tim edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Roath> i want to install linux on a partition but i hear that vista doesn't have the ability to change the boot list, how do i get the ability to choose the OS's then?
<tritium> Roath: grub
<Roath> what's that?
<tritium> !grub | Roath
<ubottu> Roath: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Roath> <- linux newb
<izinucs> Roath, Grub will overwrite the windows boot loader and give you a menu.. when partitioning make 3 partitions.. root "/" = 6-12 gigs.... /swap = 1gig max.... and the rest /home
<bobertdos> and it automatically gets installed with Ubuntu
<Roath> uuuh, nice
<Roath> that solves that problem :D
<Ishnu> Roath - installing Ubuntu is very simple - what seems complicated now requires next to no effort from you
<izinucs> Roath, do you have more than one partition on the drive now?
<Tim__> tritium and lamprey: do u normally edit it or isnt added automatically once it is connected to isp
<tritium> Tim__: I never touch it
<Roath> yeah, i installed it on my notebook, its just that i wish to keep vista on my desktop
<Tim__> tritium how did u setup ur dsl connection
<Roath> love ubuntu but sadly still a linux noob
<tritium> Tim__: normally, if you receive your IP address via dhcp, you don't need to set it up.
<mike-solidus> hey, i need the kernel to recognize my ICH10 intel sata controller cards hard drives partitions but it does not, I know this means I need a newer kernel, but does one exist in ubuntu's repos?
<izinucs> Roath,   time cures all ignorance :)
<Tim__> i did receive the ip address
<bobertdos> Roath: So you're, what? running wubi right now?
<Lamprey> I don't either.. dhcp daemon will add your dns server
<Tim__> if mozilla is not working
<tritium> Tim__: plug dsl modem into phone line
<Ishnu> Does the Ubuntu installer automatically make a swap when you choose the default partition option?
<Roath> wubi? i just installed ubuntu on my notebook, no idea what wubi is
<Tim__> i am logged into my isp
<izinucs> Ishnu, yes
<Ishnu> ah k cool
<Ishnu> does having a swap make much difference?
<Tim__> i am longged in to the isp and provided local and remote ip address
<bobertdos> Roath: oh, I misread your post, sorry. But we still need to know -- do you have more than one partition right now on your desktop?
<izinucs> Ishnu, depending on your system and ram it may never be used.. but when you need it .. you need it... 1 gig should be plenty.
<Ishnu> Ok cool
<Roath> yeah, i have a 50gb partition i made for the purpose of installing ubuntu
<Ishnu> hmm
<bobertdos> Roath: unformatted as of yet, correct?
<izinucs> Roath, split that so you have 3.. make root 8 gigs
<Ishnu> You dont want a partition, am I right? I thought Ubuntu just likes using free space?
<Roath> well, i made the partition in vista, so i guess thats true
<tritium> izinucs: he can just let the installer automatically partition it
<bobertdos> Ishnu: You can do it either way.
<Roath> why 8 gigs?
<izinucs> tritium, yes.. but if he needs to reinstall later (like most all noobs.. even me) it's helpful to save all your date in a seperate /home
<butter> How do I connect to a new server with xchat ubuntu ?
<tritium> izinucs: k.i.s.s.
<ltracy_> hey, I'm getting a E: /var/cache/apt/archives/util-linux_2.13.1-5ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<ltracy_> .  I haven't updated in quite awhile.  Any suggestions on how to fix it?
<bobertdos> Roath: The amount is a little arbitrary. The point is that most people don't need incredibly much space for the root filesystem.
<izinucs> Roath, you could probably get away with less. but as you experiment you'll find that some things you install get put in / (root) and not your data partition (/home)
<ltracy_> (That is when I'm trying to use update manager to update)
<Tim__> how could i check if ubunto has setup my network card to ip dhcp protocol
<mike-solidus> cmon, surely someone in here knows about the kernel? your a massive branch of linux. . . this is the 4th day of me checking into irc trying to find someone
<tritium> Tim__: have you configured it at all?  If not, network-manager should be handling it for dhcp.
<izinucs> tritium, yea.. I agree mostly.. so you wait until they've been running the system for a while and bork something that they can't back out of and end up reformatting and reinstalling.. loosing all data
<sysdoc> Tim__: ifconfig
<tritium> izinucs: if something breaks, then backup data and reinstall
<ltracy_> mike-solidus, what about the kernel?
<bobertdos> Uh oh, did we scare him away? haha
<Tim__> tritium i havent...i am wondering why it said remote ip address and local address
<tritium> Tim__: what's "it"?
<izinucs> tritium, just trying to avoid that step
<Lamprey> ltracy - you need to update your repositories... go to system->administration->software sources.. when you close it it will update.. either that or go to a terminal window and run sudo apt-get update
<tritium> izinucs: it may not happen
<Tim__> tritium :let me check
<izinucs> mike-solidus, the newer kernel is part of the next release.. you could install  it now if you like.. not the kernel alone but the entire distro.. but first ask in #ubuntu+1 and see if anyone know if it addresses your issue..
<mike-solidus> Itracy_: I have a problem with its support of my intel ICH10 sata controller card, I got ubuntu to install by changing the mode to ahci but i can't leave it as that because windows no longer recognizes it when it is in ahci mode. I've poked around a little and found that ICH10 support has recently been added into the kernel and is availabe in intel_ata.ko and uhci. But i cant find an answer past that
<zohreh> hello
<zohreh> how to install qt in ubuntu 7.10
<mike-solidus> izinucs: sweet, i'll go check, didn't know about ubuntu+1
<izinucs> tritium, may not, might not, probably won't .... then Murphy shows up and changes everything.
<bruenig> while :;do :;done
<bruenig> woops wrong channel
<zohreh> any idea?
<ltracy_> I'm still getting the "Subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" after running apt-get update and re-checking for updates
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<bobertdos> Allan_Rhae: How may we help you?
<chubs> he left
<bobertdos> I see that :p
<thorny_sun> how can i get a service to launch automatically at bootup?
<nnull> thorny_sun¬ system > admin > services
<nickgarvey> thorny_sun: what kind of service?
<thorny_sun> i've gotta do this on a server -- it's a fastcgi service
<nickgarvey> yeah what nnull said then
<thorny_sun>  but it's on a server-- so i don't have a gui
<tritium> thorny_sun: update-rc.d
<thorny_sun> where is that?
<thorny_sun> tritium: ?
<roe_> thorny_sun, /etc/rc.local?
<tritium> thorny_sun: /usr/sbin/update-rc.d
<tritium> thorny_sun: you asked me where it is, so I told you.
<thorny_sun> oh it's a binary
<Tim__> just setting up a dsl connection seems to be a rocket science in ubunto
<nnull> lol Tim__ how so
<nnull> you mosut have a modem huh
<nnull> must*
<izinucs> Tim__, do you have a router hooked up?
<tritium> Tim__: no
<Tim__> everything is hookedup
<magnetron> Tim__, do you have a router?
<Tim__> i even logged into my isp server
<magnetron> "logged in"?
<izinucs> Tim__, no .. I mean IS there a router between your computer and the connection  to the isp?
<Tim__> it picked up the dns server too
<Tim__> just a simple setup
<magnetron> Tim__, does the simple setup include a router?
<Tim__> computer-adsl router-phone line
<user__> 为什么是英文阿？
<magnetron> !zh | user__
<ubottu> user__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<izinucs> Tim__, set the router up to make the connection to the dsl connection.. the capability is built in
<user__> ubuntu-cn
<nickgarvey> user__: /j #ubuntu-cn
<Tim__> how do i know if my network card in ubunto is configured for dynamic ip address
<izinucs> Tim__, the computer OS typically determins that.
<nomingzi> where can i find information on the steps/procedures on how to install VMware Server onto Ubuntu Desktop AMD64 ?
<ltracy_> Where do we paste to?
<magnetron> !vmware | nomingzi
<ubottu> nomingzi: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nickgarvey> !vmware | nomingzi
<nickgarvey> magnetron: touche
<magnetron> ltracy_, read topic
<izinucs> nomingzi, you download the tar file from vmware and compile it.. instructions on vmware's site.
<user__> 谢谢！
<ekow> Simple question, how do i create a shortcut to my documents folder on the desktop?
<CaptainMurphy> Has anyone ever delt with the [errno 5] Input/output install error while installing ubuntu 8.04?
<ekow> anyone? just trying to make a shortcut...
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Yes I just had that the other night actually, had to get a new CD in the end but installed and using it now
<ltracy_> This is what I'm getting from update manager when I try to do an update:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/   .  On advice from here, I closed update manager, ran apt-get update, and then did a check for new updates (in update manager) and I still get the same error.
<CaptainMurphy> wait all you did was get a new CD?
<Lamprey> ekow - right click on the folder and select "make link", then move the link to your desktop
<Joshoo1> ekow: Just right click on desktop, create launcher, change type to location, and create it all with the info
<Joshoo1> ekow: Or what he said
<[Solars]> anyone know where the guest module is for virtualbox located? I checked the /opt/ directory and its empty
<izinucs> CaptainMorgan, you might also need to use the "alternate" cd for machines with limited resources or smaller amounts of ram
<CaptainMurphy> jashoo1, what exactly did you do? I've been pulling my hair out over this for the last few days
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Yes it wasn't able to copy from the CD I had, even though it was an official one from my Ubuntu book, used an older burnt CD I had, and here I am.
<CaptainMorgan> izinucs, I might?
<CaptainMurphy> how old?
<ekow> Lamprey thanks
<izinucs> CaptainMorgan, depends on your machine.. if it's older or doesn't meet the minimum ram amount for the live cd.
<CaptainMorgan> izinucs, no
<Lamprey> ekow: if you're trying to do if from the terminal window use the command sudo ln -s <original folder> ~/Desktop/<linked folder name>
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: I used a 7.10 CD cause I didn't have any other 8.04 CD
<MrPickl1> by any chance, would someone know of a good way to compile an uncompressed disk image into an .iso  for the sake of making something that could have a valid boot flag?
<Lamprey> ekow np :)
<ltracy_> how can I reinstall the same version of a package?
<CaptainMorgan> izinucs, think for a second.
<Clutz> will someone take a look at my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52324/ and/or my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/52325/ and help me figure out why I get a black screen and my computer locks up after the ubuntu loading bar finishes?
<Pulpie> hey all 1247 people
<CaptainMurphy> okay.  I've tried 804 and 804 alternate and I've tried makeing a usb version using unetbootin but none of that has worked
<Clutz> Pulpie, one of them is you and another is a bot o.o
<Joshoo1> hey Pulpie
<esac> how do i run a menu item as root ? assume i dont know the name of the programs binary. is there an easy way to 'right click->run as root' ?
<MrPickl1> pulpie, pulpie
<koala_man> MrPickl1: for cdrom boot?
<jim_p> hi guys
<Pulpie> Clutz: who is a bot?
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Do they all give you the same error?
<CaptainMurphy> I'm burning a copy of 7.04 now.
<MrPickl1> koala_man, yes.
<Clutz> Pulpie: FloodBot2 ?
<Pulpie> Clutz: thats not mine...
<Clutz> Pulpie: nono i know that
<CaptainMurphy> Its possible to update to hardy herion after I install fiesty, right?
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: I'd do at least 7.10, if possible
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Yes
<slaterock> anyone got spore working?
<Clutz> Pulpie: just pointing out that you said hi to yourself and a bot
<izinucs> CaptainMorgan, you have to go to Gutsy first then Hardy
<jim_p> does anyone know if it is possible to configure samba through a web interface?
<Clutz> Pulpie: sorry for my bad attempt at humor
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: That's where I am now actually, I had to eat dinner while finishing the upgrade, forgot to plug in laptop, and now it keeps wanting to do a partial upgrade over and over
<MrPickl1> slaterock, it will install with wine, but I cant get the program to contact the network
<slaterock> hmm
<CaptainMurphy> ah
<Clutz> :-(
<slaterock> mine works, cept i can't see my character
<Keal> tax advertising by 100% and the federal government easily recovers the 700 billion in less than 4 months.
<Pulpie> Clutz: oh well more then 1200 of them are bots
<Pulpie> like FloodBot1
<Clutz> Pulpie: really?
<izinucs> !ot | Keal
<ubottu> Keal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pulpie> Clutz: more then likly
<Clutz> wow
<CaptainMurphy> I don't get whats wrong with hardy, it really died hard on me.  Dpkg got damaged somehow during a normal update. Now I can't install becuase of some huge bug they haven't fixed in the hardy installer?
<koala_man> MrPickl1: makeisoimage -hard-disk-boot -b diskimage /somewhere > lul.iso I think should do it
<Pulpie> Clutz: /names then /lastlog bot
<ltracy_> hmm, did anybody look at my paste?
<Pulpie> ltracy_: repaste it
<MrPickl1> slaterock, im sure its being worked on, but i havent had much success - btw type screenames at the beginning of msg to ensure the reciepient can see it
<ltracy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Tried stuff like dpkg --configure -a?
<slaterock> MrPickLl alright
<MrPickl1> koala_man, that sounds like an awesome way to do that- would makeisoimage be in the repositories if i dont already have it?
<Clutz> so who knows where i can find a guide to get EVGA e-GeForce 7600 GT 512MB AGP 8X graphics card to work on ubuntu 8.04 all traditional methods have failed thus far
<CaptainMurphy> Jashoo1 yes, it messed things up hardcore
<Pulpie> ltracy_: what are you doing?
<ltracy_> Pulpie, just trying to do  updates
<koala_man> MrPickl1: yes, under genisoimage. it's what used to be called mkisofs
<Pulpie> ltracy_: how so, apt-get update?
<macvr> hi guys... does anyone know of an easy to use video editing software?
<Lamprey> Clutz, you should be able to google that one.. I know there are a couple of guides in the ubuntu forums
<ltracy_> Pulpie, update manager
<koala_man> MrPickl1: uhm and I meant genisoimage the first time too
<izinucs> Clutz, usually that works right out of the box.. then you enable the restricted driver and all is peachy.. what happened with yours?
<Pulpie> ltracy_: dont know what that is really, i dont use ubuntu i use debian
<MrPickl1> sweet, ill give that a try. Many thanks from the wondern00b
<ltracy_> Pulpie, same thing
<CaptainMurphy> This was a murphy's law kind of situation. I got a virus on my windows partition that basically knocked out that part of the system, then my ubuntu partition died when I tried to run dpkg config.  Now I have a really really big paperweight where I used to have a computer
<Pulpie> ltracy_: actually its very different
<Clutz> izinucs: the PCI-E one works out of box, i have the AGP one
<CaptainMorgan> izinucs, please stop. Thank you.
<izinucs> Clutz, still..
<koala_man> do you have a lot of paper to go with it?
<ltracy_> Pulpie, no, not debian and ubuntu, update manager uses aptitude to do updates I'm pretty sure
<izinucs> CaptainMorgan, what?.. not  talking to you.
<Clutz> izinucs: after 3 different methods of getting drivers, my screen goes black and my pc locks up after the ubuntu loading screen
<Pulpie> ltracy_: it does but i dont know what command it runs
<Clutz> izinucs: woudl you like to see the xorg.conf and/or the Xorg.0.log?
<izinucs> Clutz
<izinucs> Clutz.. sure.
<ltracy_> Pulpie, well, I get the same message now if I try to do apt-get install bzr (which is really what I want right now), as it tries to update the package util-linux
<Keal> how come not a single linux distro has taken advantage of a method to feed suggestions of the people directly to congress?
<macvr> ﻿hi guys... does anyone know of an easy to use video editing software?
<izinucs> avidimux
<CaptainMorgan> izinucs, right, you aren't - so stop please. Thank you.
<Pulpie> ltracy_: have you tried to install from source?
<Clutz> izinucs: xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/52324/ Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/52325/
<ltracy_> Pulpie, util-linux or bzr
<macvr> ?
<Lamprey> macvr - google for linux video editing
<ltracy_> Pulpie, I suppose I could do that for bzr, but if I'm gonna lose all use of packages from now on I might as well go back to gentoo or slackware :)
<Joshoo1> So, Ubuntu keeps telling me it wants to do a partial upgrade and then when I try it tells me it can't do an upgrade from 'hardy' to 'gutsy' which is good, but why does it want me to keep trying to do it then and how do I not do it anymore?
<Lamprey> there are a few editors out there
<chubs> Keal, ?
<jark> does anyone know where mplayer w32 codecs are located in ubuntu 7.10.  I used synaptic to install mplayer.
<Pulpie> ltracy_: lol
<esac> does anybody know if there are any alternatives to rdesktop
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | jark
<ubottu> jark: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<macvr> lamprey>i could have googled but from the repos?
<Crazz> hey guys
<AngryKoala> hey there
<Pulpie> ltracy_: try apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade
<nomingzi> izinucs: The new version of VMware Server 2.0 has released, should I download and compile it, instead of following the old steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server/AMD64
<ltracy_> Pulpie you know where I get the ubuntu .deb files?
<CaptainMurphy> Jashoo1 is it really better to do it from 7.10 rather than 7.04?
<Crazz> i have a question to ask but i don't want to be rude if you guys don't like help me please things... i can't check the site won't load on my iMac too old of a browser
<ltracy_> Pulpie like where can I get ubuntu-2.13.1-5ubuntu2.deb?
<izinucs> nomingzi, I like the new 2.o.. works good for me.. even though mine is 32 bit.
<CaptainMurphy> becuase I already ahve the 7.04 iso on the machine?
<Lamprey> macvr: oh.. hehe sorry.. I'm not sure.. let me check what's available
<Pulpie> ltracy_: yeah google search for them
<Clutz> any thoughts izinucs?
<Pulpie> ltracy_: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<chubs> !ask | Crazz
<ubottu> Crazz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nomingzi> izinucs: do i need to download the Tar, and compile it ? i m not good in compiling
<macvr> Lamprey > i have tried pitivi but it just seems to freeze up on my!!!
<macvr> system
<kinection> I'm trying to get a Dell 720 printer working and I need to find the location of the ppds, the forum post i am looking at directs me to /usr/share/cups/models, however, that folder no longer exists in hardy heron, where do I go to find the PPDs? I'm looking for the Lexmark Z600 (Dell 720).
<bobertdos> Crazz: What are you using for a browser? What kind of an iMac do you have?
<CaptainMurphy> 9% done downloading 7.10
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: I would only say so cause it's new and will have less updates and upgrades than an older version, and it can leave other stuff on your system that wouldn't be used in a newer version.  Whichever one works for you though.
<izinucs> Clutz, xorg.conf looks like you've been manually building it.  looks ok.. logs I don't read so well.   xorg.conf typically doesn't have everything you have in yours.. pretty blank actually.  So what 3 methods did you try to get the card working?
<CaptainMurphy> The thing I'm worried about is how far the bug goes back
<Lamprey> macvr: avidemux and kino are both in the repo's.. do a search in synaptic for video editor and it should pull them up
<Crazz> 1999 iMac G3 333mhz proc 32mb ram 6mb vid 6gb hdd Mac OS 8.6 IE 4.5
<Lamprey> there a a couple of others, but those two are popular
<Clutz> izinucs: all except the resolutions were automatically generated by nvidia setup
<Clutz> izinucs: it didn't work before i added the resolutions either, was hoping it would help
<izinucs> nomingzi, tar yes.. compiling it is pretty easy.. sudo apt-get install build-essential.. then move to the directory where you unpaked the tar file and sudo ./vmware-yada-yada.pl
<CaptainMurphy> I read this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126 all abou tthe bug and people were doing all kinds of crazy stuff to get it working, pulling out ram, mixing up master and slave drives and cdroms, all kinds of stuff
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: Well, I tried 8.04, had the bug, tried 7.10, and now it works, so something in between there gave me the problem but supposedly it just means your CD is messed up, even getting a different copy of 8.04 SHOULD work, but, you never know.
<izinucs> Clutz.. so on install of Ubuntu the rez was borked and you went directly to xorg to edit?
<Crazz> i boot to the cd load the kernel and get Ramdisk incomplete write -28 !=32768 invalid compressed format kernal panic unable to mount fs on unkown-block(1,0)
<Clutz> izinucs: first i tried doing the standard, enable restricted driver method, got that black screen of doom on boot so i restored my xorg.conf
<Joshoo1> CaptainMurphy: I didn't have internet at the time I was trying to do it, just my collection of Linux CDs/DVDs from the last year or so, so I just tried different CDs
<jim_p> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<CaptainMurphy> I tried 3 copies of the 8.04 CD, all md5 verfied one of them was the alternate CD
<bobertdos> crazz: I'm not even sure you could run the alternate with that...
<Clutz> izinucs: seconds i tried using the driver from the nvidia site, same thing
<Clutz> izinucs: 3rd i tried envy, also same result
<Crazz> ubuntu_PowerPC_dapper
<macvr> Lamprey>  oops... didnt realize i could do a description search in synaptic[noob!]
<izinucs> Clutz, does this card work on windows? or have you tried?
<Clutz> izinucs: lastly i tried going back to the nvidia driver from the site but added resolutions to the xorg.conf hoping it would help
<CaptainMurphy> and the install CD worked on a laptop of mine like a month ago, so I'm sure its not the CD, I think its just the installer is buggy somehow and it hits some files it has trouble with and then gives and I/O error
<Clutz> izinucs: works fine on windows
<bobertdos> Crazz: yup, that's pretty limited........I'm not quite sure what to suggest.
<Clutz> izinucs: works mildly on vesa: 800x600 resolution with no 3d
<izinucs> Clutz, have you tried "nv" instead of vesa?
<Clutz> izinucs: not yet
<mistform> how do I empty the trash bin?
<Crazz> have you hear of a distro callled Damn Small Linux?
<Lamprey> macvr: np, drop back in and let me know which you prefer after you get a chance to use them. :)
<Clutz> izinucs: should i try that now on my default xorg.conf or the one i showed you up there?
<mistform> Crazz, DSL, yes. used for flash-mob computing
<MrPickl1> koala_man, you still in here?
<CaptainMurphy> Crazz: I've used DSL before, its good
<izinucs> Clutz, sure
<Clutz> izinucs: which?
<macvr> Lamprey> sure...
<macvr> thank u
<phpcurious> hi
<izinucs> Clutz, switch nvidia for nv
<AngryKoala> In HH, I tried to make a new login in a window and it said that my x server was configured badly, possibly the driver?
<Clutz> kk
<Crazz> well i can't use the flash part but you think there is a way to install it from os 8?
<phpcurious> hello how do you run a .bin file in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Crazz: yeah, there's that, and Puppy,,,,,and a few others. I don't know which ones are compatible with PowerPC Macs though.
<CaptainMurphy> bin stands for binary, whats it for?
<phpcurious> actually i want to install a newly downloaded zend studio for eclipse
<phpcurious> it's in .bin format
<CaptainMurphy> was there also a .cue file?
<Lamprey> phpcurious : technicaly you can try to "run" any program.  do a sudo chmod +x <filename> to make it executable
<chubs> just chmod +x it and then ./crazy.bin phpcurious
<CaptainMurphy> if so then you could use a CD burning program
<mistform> how do I empty the trash bin as root???
<phpcurious> okay wait let me check it
<chubs> it needs to be executable before you can execute it
<MrPickl1> ... for anyone who knows or has used genisoimage to make a bootable cd, Im getting an error related to pathspec, not sure what it's referring to
<Crazz> just ran system profiler and processor is PowerPC G3
<AngryKoala> What is a proper driver for an 8800GT in xorg.conf?
<Crazz> that help narrow it down a bit?
<jim_p> AngryKoala: nvidia
<bobertdos> !trash | mistform
<ubottu> mistform: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<AngryKoala> it says that it is configured badly
<jim_p> AngryKoala: provided that you have the relevant package installed
<mistform> bobertdos, that does nothing.
<mistform> no help whatsover
<Clutz> AngryKoala: I only managed to get 8800GT working with the nvidia driver from the nvidia website
<Lamprey> angrykoala you'll want to use the NV driver over the Nvidia driver I believe?
<AngryKoala> I used envy
<mistform> whatsoever*
<Clutz> AngryKoala: it will also autoconfigure your xorg.conf
<bobertdos> mistform: not even when you do sudo rm to that location?
<mistform> bobertdos, ty, now THAT helps
<izinucs> Clutz, did you change to the nv driver?
<taknikin> Im having trouble getting my screen res back to its original options
<macvr> guys... how many of u are using pidgin? i'd like to know if i can turn off the notification when each person logs in/out
<AngryKoala> ok, but my problem is that when I try to open a "new login in a window" it says my x server is not properly configured
<taknikin> Im stuck at no hgher than 800x600
<Lamprey> angrykoala my bad.. you're probably trying to get glx and desktop effects for the cool stuff?
<Clutz> izinucs: yeah, about to reboot
<jim_p> do not use stupid tools to magically create xystem critical files like xorg.conf!!!
<Joshoo1> whenever I try to check my repositories in Synaptic, it tells me they've changed and I must hit reload, after I hit reload and then it updates and I try to view/edit my repositories, it does the same thing, and I can't do it.
<jim_p> *system critical
<izinucs> Clutz, just ctrl+alt+backspace
<AngryKoala> <--- Stupid tools for stupid people
<bobertdos> mistform: and actually, you want to do: sudo rm <that location>/*
<phpcurious> Lamprey: it works now. thanks for the info!
<Clutz> izinucs: ok
<jim_p> Joshoo1: paste your sources.list somewhere
<Lamprey> joshoo1: have you tried running sudo apt-get update from a terminal window?
<Joshoo1> Lamprey: Yes
<mistform> bobertdos, how do I remove directories?
<mistform> bobertdos, without emptying the files first
<chubs> mistform, rm -r
<macvr> ﻿guys... how many of u are using pidgin? i'd like to know if i can turn off the notification when each person logs in/out
<Joshoo1> jim_p: What do you mean paste my sources.list somewhere?
<mistform> chubs, could I make a launcher to "sudo rm -r /home/mist/.local/share/Trash/files/*", or would this be not a good thing to do?
<Clutz> pulled up pidgin on another computer while i do this
<AngryKoala> my x server says "cannot start a new display, perhaps it is not configured well"
<izinucs> macvr, there is an option for that.. can't remember where though
<bobertdos> mistform: You may actually want to cd into the trash and then: sudo rm -rf .
<jim_p> Joshoo1: your problem seems to be something is /etc/apt/sources.list  . paste its content in pastebin for us to see
<chubs> mistform, wouldn't make a difference but I don't see the point. you'd probably have to use gksu since sudo is called from the command line only also
<macvr> izinucs>i just cant find that option!  what are u using?
<chubs> macvr, check in the plugins
<izinucs> macvr, for  irc? here? xchat and sometimes irssi
<bmxer> need help with ipod it charges but wont recognize any suggestions?
<mistform> chubs, whats the difference between running gksu and sudo from the commandline? I tried gksu and it didn't give me all the correct permissions for a game to download patch files
<izinucs> !ipod | bmxer
<ubottu> bmxer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<macvr> chubs> i have no plugins enabled... or which one does this?
<Flannel> mistform: gksu should be used for graphical programs, sudo for command line programs
<bmxer> iz
<Lamprey> ubottu: ewww.  rockbox?  That's might not be a good suggestion for someone that just wants to sync their ipod on linux...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bmxer> i cant get ubunta to recognize my ipod...
<bmxer> ubuntu*
<Keal> nite zzz
<mistform> macvr, press Ctrl+P for preferences in Pidgin. Then go to Sounds, and the box near the bottom should have a list of things you can check/unchek. look there
<jark> I have a medibuntu problem.  I tried to install mplayer, but I get this error " Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>=1.18.3) but 1.18.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Clutz> izinucs: no such luck, my screen is blank (like it's out of range) but i could hear it start
<AngryKoala> my x server says "cannot start a new display, perhaps it is not configured well" when I try to make a new login in a new window
<Joshoo1> Here's my sources list! http://paste.ubuntu.com/52367/
<izinucs> Clutz, during all your trials and errors did you happen to install nvidia-settings?
<voidmage> I'm getting a "no space left on device" error when I know that's not the case. baobab reports the correct amount of free space but df doesn't
<voidmage> where can I find to fix this?
<Clutz> izinucs: only if it was installed along with the restricted driver, nvidia driver. or envy
<Crazz> what is the chances of finding a version on linux you can install from mac os?
<Flannel> Joshoo1: Whats the problem?  Oh.  It could be a bug in the version from -proposed.  You really shouldn't be running proposed (and also should think twice before enabling backports as well)
<bobertdos> Flannel: You once told someone how to do disk checks on boot using the file touch function. How did that go again?
<Flannel> bobertdos: sudo touch /forcefsck then reboot
<voidmage> what
<voidmage> this is weird
<mistform> macvr, any luck?
<Flannel> bobertdos: there's a flag you can pass to shutdown too.  You'd have to check the manpage
<macvr> izinucs> how are they ? easy to use?  do u guys actually type another users username or do u just click and it comes?
<voidmage> anyone have any ideas?
<bobertdos> Flannel: Yeah, I read the manpage, but when I realized it was meant to modify file flags, I realized I forgot the filename.
<izinucs> Clutz, I'm thinking that maybe you have an install of 2 different nvidia drivers.. other than synaptic I dont know another way to check that out.. before looking .. you might install nvidia-settings and change the driver back to nvidia in xorg.. restart x and then off the System/admin menu you'll find nvidia-settings.. might be able to make the changes there.. actually run it from terminal..
<macvr> mistform>i dont have probs with sounds but will check if there is anything there for no displaying the log events
<taknikin> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Joshoo1> Flannel: I want the backports but they aren't important, just fun. it keeps telling me it needs to run a partial upgrade and wants to try to go from hardy to gutsy, I can't even get into repositories to uncheck stuff, I can only edit sources.list
<Flannel> bobertdos: if /forcefsck exists, it'll do a fsck, if /fastboot exists it'll explicitly not fsck.  If they're both... I'm not really sure.
<complex_number> how do I watch a DVD in ubuntu?
<izinucs> macvr, xchat is much easier than pidgin for irc.. irssi is a terminal app and great to have around in case your gui doesn't work.
<voidmage> baobab is reporting 440.8GB as used, but df is reporting all 466G as used
<Flannel> Joshoo1: sources.list is all you need.  Comment out the backports and proprosed lines.
<voidmage> where can I find the 26GB discrepancy?
<samsss> i dont remember who help me with virtualbox and file share, but it takes for ever when i try to see files on shared folders, is it normal? can i speed it up?
<faria> hi all
<macvr> izinucs> thnx
<Flannel> Joshoo1: also, check this folder for contents: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Clutz> izinucs: I uninstalled envy completely, and the nvidia driver from the site removed the restricted driver one when it was installing
<Joshoo1> Flannel: You think that's what's making Synaptic keep telling to reload my sources?
<faria> i cant play online movies in ubuntu
<izinucs> macvr, don't install xchat-gnome.. just xchat
<complex_number> How do I watch a dvd in ubuntu?
<macvr> ok
<bobertdos> !dvd | complex_number
<ubottu> complex_number: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> Joshoo1: No, I have no idea what synaptic is doing.  But it could be a non-stable version, since that certainly sounds like a bug
<voidmage> anyone?
<samsss> complex_number, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras mplayer
<Flannel> voidmage: what is du saying?
<izinucs> Clutz, so. .. remind me.. no gui at all or bad resolution.. late for me.
<faria> i cant play online movies in ubuntu
<bobertdos> faria: could you be a bit more specific, please?
<voidmage> how do i sort du by filesize?
<Clutz> izinucs: the gui must have come up this last time, it made the appropriate sounds, i just can't see
<Joshoo1> Flannel: K I just commented out, and nothing in that folder.
<Lamprey> faria: you may need to install w32 codecs to watch on-line movies.
<Clutz> izinucs: normally my computer locks up when i boot
<Flannel> voidmage: er, you dont.  Or at least, not on its own.
<izinucs> Clutz, try ctrl+alt+f7
<Flannel> Joshoo1: Alright, save and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Clutz> izinucs: what's that do?
<Joshoo1> Flannel: K, halfway done with that will report back soon thanks for helping me out
<Tazlc> que tal alguien de mexico
<izinucs> Clutz, takes you to the typical tty for the gui.. ctrl+alt+f1-6 are text based tty's
<Flannel> !es | Tazlc
<ubottu> Tazlc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Clutz> izinucs: ok
<Tazlc> tks frieds
<voidmage> Flannel: then how can I find the offending 20G file?
<Flannel> voidmage: Its likely not a 20G file.
<izinucs> Clutz, also is the monitor a crt or lcd?
<Flannel> voidmage: what does du say your total usage is on that partition?
<voidmage> 441G
<voidmage> df is reporting 466G used though
<Flannel> voidmage: so, baobab and du both report 441?
<voidmage> right
<Lamprey> quit
<voidmage> it's df that reports 466 and programs report "no space left on device"
<Joshoo1> Flannel: I think the problem stems from I had to install 7.10 and then upgrade to 8.04 cause a straight install to 8.04 messed up my graphics, and then I forgot to plug in my laptop and it died while finishing up the upgrade, so my sources got messed up and not everything was done. I believe that's the root of this problem
<voidmage> can barely search for this on google since everything thinks i'm out of space
<bastid_raZor> voidmage; you could try getting rid of something
<Flannel> voidmage: Have you cleaned your package cache? (sudo apt-get clean)?
<complex_number> When I try and play a DVD, Mplayer does nothing
<voidmage> Flannel: I have a separate home partition
<complex_number> and it freezes
<Flannel> voidmage: Also, check /var/ (especially /var/log/) for a runaway log file
<voidmage> oh
<Flannel> Joshoo1: This ought to fix that then.
<voidmage> runaway process
<voidmage> and we're back
<Joshoo1> Flannel: Looks like it, installing ok, I saw replacement synaptic and replacement apt-get in there.  Still working but farther than the last time i tried doing this.
<macvr> chubs>yep was there in plugins... its eithere that or no1 has left /joined the room since lamprey quit mistform... > join/part hiding plugin
<complex_number> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<voidmage> had a process redirecting output to a logfile
<voidmage> the process died but the file still had space reserved for it
<Indoctrine> Is there any way to tell how much ink I have left in my printer?
<theDtTvB2> Every time I run google chrome in VMware the whole operating system crashes with message "ata4.01 status { DRDY ERR }"
<johnedmiston1956> Hi  I have just downloaded the latest ISO to install and get a 'not valid Cd error' hwen I put in a Cd drive of a machine running Winows XP
<samsss> how slow can file sharing in virtualbox be?
<Indoctrine> theDtTvB2: That could have something to do with Chrome treating tabs like different processes
<theDtTvB2> Uhmm...
<faria> i cant play online movies in ubuntu
<nate_> Hi, Im having some trouble with download speeds on my bittorrent client. Im using a router (linksys WRT54G) and my client is Deluge. My speed is a T1 Connection, I have seen 2 mb/s dld speeds b4 but now im getting like 10-15
<nate_> kb/s
<theDtTvB2> Indoctrine: It's strange that it crashes the host operating system. (Ubuntu)
<bobertdos> faria: what KINDS of online movies?
<bobertdos> johnedmiston1956: Which image did you use and are you sure the disk burned successfully?
<faria> http://www.paktvlive.com/
<faria> u can chek this site its working on xp good but now here i cant run it
<nomingzi> izinucs: how long time you took to compile .tar.gz (VMware Server 2.0) ?
<faria> kindly help me to sort out the problem
<johnedmiston1956> Latest 8.04  desktop for i-386 and when I burned it i had Nero do a verification
<izinucs> nomingzi, about 3 minutes with answering the questions.
<Rat409> johnedmiston1956: normally you'd restart computer w cd in cdrom tray
<complex_number> I can play a DVD but it's all crazy
<complex_number> I can hear the sound
<faria> ubuntu is cool os but when i got problem then left this os and join again xp
<complex_number> but the picture is garbled
<complex_number> I can sort of see the movie
<johnedmiston1956> Tried that first...
<bastid_raZor> complex_number; that would be copyright protection preventing you from seeing the movie.
<complex_number> are you serious?
<complex_number> I have libdvdcss though
<complex_number> is that part of my hardware?
<Joshoo1> bastid_raZor: Couldn't be a codec thing? Wouldn't protection just stop it from being copied not played?
<faria> hello can some one help me
<bastid_raZor> Joshoo1; if you can play it you can copy it.
<complex_number> but it's only a dvd
<complex_number> you can play dvds
<Joshoo1> bastid_raZor: But then you could logically copy ANY DVD unless you bought one that wasn't playable, which would be pointless
<complex_number> with libdvdcss
<bastid_raZor> complex_number; Joshoo1 i'll bet you can play the movie in a regular DVD player not on a computer.
<Joshoo1> bastid_raZor: Yeah prob
<Indoctrine> Is there any way to tell how much ink I have left in my printer?
<bobertdos> faria: That site uses ActiveX controls. Basically, you're out of luck in Ubuntu.
<faria> whats that means
<samsss> help with vbox file sharing too slow...!
<bastid_raZor> complex_number; can you test the DVD in a standalone DVD player?
<Indoctrine> faria: ActiveX is something Internet Explorer uses
<faria> then
<technoid_> taria: you could try IE4linux
<faria> it means can i go back to xp
<Indoctrine> faria: It adds functionality to some pages and can be a nuisance if improperly used
<Indoctrine> faria: <bobertdos> faria: That site uses ActiveX controls. Basically, you're out of luck in Ubuntu.
<faria> then no solution for that
<Indoctrine> faria: Simply because ActiveX is an Internet Explorer thing and there's no IE or any way of getting IE in Ubuntu
<nate_> #bittorent
<technoid_> faria: i use IE4linux for a website that has activex
<technoid_> Indoctrine: check out IE4Linux
<faria> but firefox also can play that movies
<faria> i use in xp
<Indoctrine> technoid_: Not likely. I live fine without IE.
<KaRnA> it
<bobertdos> faria: That's becuase the latest version of Firefox in Windows now comes with an ActiveX helper.
<faria> hmmm
<technoid_> While it might not be for you, telling someone that there is no way to run IE on ubuntu isn't correct
<faria> technoid_ can u guide me how can i get ie4
<Indoctrine> technoid_: I hadn't even heard of it. But it seems oxymoronic to be using IE in Linux
<complex_number> The DVD works in a normal DVD player
<technoid_> faria: just a moment
<complex_number> but it's a bit garbled on my computer
<noway> how do i set my wlan0 device to stay alive?
<faria> technoid_ok
<technoid_> try http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<complex_number> oh, now it's working again
<bobertdos> complex_number: What player are you using?
<complex_number> strange
<complex_number> I had to take it out and put it back in again to fix it
<complex_number> wtf
<faria> ubuntu is new os then it must have new ver of firefox
<zenmaster> ok im getting an error trying to install aptana with java can anyone help? i have the log file
<Indoctrine> Maybe it doesn't like you, complex_number. ;)
<technoid_> indoctrine: my banks go through phases of being compat with ff and not being compat
<Indoctrine> faria: Only the Firefox in Windows has the ActiveX helper
<complex_number> maybe it's my imaginary imagination
<complex_number> or am I the real part
<Indoctrine> complex_number: Maybe it's the imaginary number
<faria> very bad firefox is the main browser of linux
<faria> but it not updates
<bobertdos> faria: Yes, it does, but the Ubuntu build will never support ActiveX. That would go against what we believe in.
<zenmaster> does anyone have experience here that can help me with aptana java install?
<envisean> anyone have experience with ipblock / iplist?
<faria> why ubutu get a diffrent track then others
<Znow> Hi there! Ive just installed ubuntu with alternative installer on my laptop. When I try to use the update manager, it wont download, but I got the laptop wired to the network... I cant choose another resolution than 800x600, how come?
<envisean> zenmaster: can't you just download the source and compile?
<Indoctrine> faria: Because Ubuntu has to make sure everything they include is licensed under GNU
<faria> ahaan
<faria> that good sign
<envisean> Znow: i'd try to research resolution & your mobo
<Indoctrine> And ActiveX is not licensed under GNU because it's a Windows thing, faria.
<zenmaster> envisean:ill check again
<Znow> envisean huh?
<envisean> Znow: your graphics chipset just probably wsn't recognized and setup properly during installation
<Znow> ahhh ok thanks mate ;)
<faria> any way if i can run the movie then its ok
<Znow> but, whatabout the update manager?
<envisean> Znow: np, you can play w/ your X11 settings as well
<Indoctrine> Try the IE4Linux thing that technoid_ suggested, faria.
<envisean> Znow: apt-get doesn't work?
<Znow> I can try
<envisean> Znow: i'd give that a shot first
<supersized> hello, is Ubuntu the easiest distro of Linux to start learning Linux on ?
<envisean> Znow: if you used an alternative installer, who knows what didn't come w/ it
<Indoctrine> supersized: It sure is.
<envisean> supersized: yes, some would argue so
<envisean> supersized: it's easier than windows :)
<faria> yes i do
<supersized> are there any video tut's out there on Linux that anyone knows of ?
<nnull> envisean¬ as long as you dont hit any bumps :P
<Indoctrine> envisean: I always use the alt installer and I've never had a problem, it always includes my drivers, which are usually annoying ones
<envisean> nnull: haha yes, well if you hit bumps w/ a windows install, good luck :-P
<faria> <Indoctrine plz guide me i wana setup my pc as shell server for irc
<Znow> translated from danish: "E: could open the lockfile /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 permission denied)
<envisean> supersized: google up some ubuntu tutorials
<nnull> envisean¬ haha true
<Indoctrine> faria: That's beyond what I can do.
<faria> hmmm
<envisean> supersized: there are more than their fair share on youtube, etc
<faria> then who is here able to guide me
<envisean> Znow: sudo :)
<Joshoo1> supersized: I think there's a site called learnlinux.com or something. There a lot of tutorials out there, but mainly just keep using and it figure it out as you go, and read manuals and guides and hang out in the chat and watch what people talk about to pick stuff up
<Indoctrine> faria: I'd suggest you learn a little more about Linux before attempting that.
<envisean> Znow: try running it under root first, heh
<Joshoo1> supersized: Also, google fosswire linux cheat sheet
<CaptainMurphy> Dear anybody
<envisean> Znow:  you probably need to do: sudo apt-get update first
<Znow> ok thanks
<faria> <Indoctrine its true but its confusing
<famicom_> ello
<faria> but now will try
<CaptainMurphy> Does anyone know how to deal with a [errno 5] input output error? during ubuntu install?
<famicom_> I'm trying to install ubuntu to my netbook
<famicom_> my eeepc 701 to be precise
<supersized> I've used windows for about 10 years now and its time for somthing different, I like Ubuntu a lot, learn pretty fast
<Indoctrine> faria: Learning is good. =) Make sure to read widely. The Ubuntu Wiki is a good place to start
<supersized> been toying around with it for a few days now
<Debolaz> Hrmm, the best GUI BitTorrent client I've used in Ubuntu is still uTorrent. Not good. :/
<famicom_> right now, im having some trouble with getting the ubuntu installer to run from an usb drive
<Znow> now its downloading a package, 189 bytes... but it wont go further... I got 12mbit connection, and I can go on the internet aswelll
<Indoctrine> famicom_: Do you have an option for booting from USB drive in your BIOS?
<famicom_> could someone perhaps provide me with an up to date guide on using the alternate installer with a usb drive
<famicom_> Indoctrine yeah, that all works etc
<bobertdos> !usb | famicom_
<ubottu> famicom_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<famicom_> i know all that stuff
<famicom_> but i dont want to use the livecd
<Indoctrine> What's the problem?
<famicom_> but i dont want to use the livecd
<famicom_> all i want is a system that boots to cli
<Znow> envisean - what could be the problem?
<Znow> now the other 2 packages failed to download
<Znow> and its trying to get the 3rd release
<supersized> thx for the cheat sheet Joshool
<supersized> pretty cool reference
<famicom> there we go
<famicom> anyway, you would think that it would be as simple as copying the files from cdrom to usb, but unfortunately that fucks with cdrom-detect
<Indoctrine> famicom: Did you read this bit of the documentation? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Manual%20Approach
<famicom> Indoctrine yeah i have
<Indoctrine> famicom: This thread also talks about what your issue seems to be: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405008
<Znow> envisean, it just fails when trying to download the pacages!!
<Znow> it doesnt make progress
<CaptainMurphy> Has anyone ever had a problem installing ubuntu
<famicom> Znow just download them manually, then install them with DPKG
<envisean> Znow: ok, hten you got an internet connection issue :)
<bullgard4> In what order does htop list the processes?
<CaptainMurphy> where it said [errno 5] input/output error?
<envisean> Znow: do you have internet access on that computer yet?
<famicom> bullgard4 cpu usages
<CaptainMurphy> because this is making me want to shoot myself.
<Znow> yes I have
<bobertdos> CaptainMurphy: I don't think any of us want to admit that we don't know :p
<magnetron> hi. i am trying to use the realtime kernel, but i am dumped into low-graphics mode. i have a nvidia card, please help.
<Znow> FireFox got no probs on going on the itnernet
<bullgard4> famicom: If you refer to 'CPU%' I cannot confirm your statement.
<CaptainMurphy> Znow > How did you solve it?
<Znow> Solve what?
<famicom> magnetron
<famicom> yeah
<famicom> you are shit out of luck
<FloodBot2> famicom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<famicom> not gonna happen
<Indoctrine> CaptainMurphy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600126 <-- Would this be any help?
<faria> technoid_are u there
<CaptainMurphy> oh you were answering another quetsion, sorry, you got my hopes up
<jim_p> !wget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget
<magnetron> !language > famicom
<ubottu> famicom, please see my private message
<faria> technoid_are u there
<famicom> Fuck you and your bot
<technoid_> Faria: yes, i am back
<Znow> envisean ?
<envisean> Znow: go into your shell, type in ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<CaptainMurphy> indoctrine: Yeah I've read that over 3-4 times  but thank you.
<magnetron> !ops | famicom
<ubottu> famicom: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<envisean> lemme know if you get a response
<faria> technoid_plz help ie4
<CaptainMurphy> It's not helpful becuase no one solved the problem, everyone who did had some random ass way of getting it tow work.
<Znow> envisean from the terminal?
<envisean> yes
<Indoctrine> CaptainMurphy: Okies... fiddle about? :P
<Znow> just a sec
<nalioth> ubottu: tell famicon about coc
<technoid_> faria: did you look at the instructions for ubuntu?
<CaptainMurphy> Im trying a 7.04 CD now
<nalioth> ubottu: tell famicon about guidelines
<ltracy_> This is what I'm getting from update manager when I try to do an update:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/   .  On advice from here, I closed update manager, ran apt-get update, and then did a check for new updates (in update manager) and I still get the same error.
<Beyonder> Good day, I can't play any mp3's (no other audio to test here) but flash player plays ok (youtube and so on), what can be the problem?
<faria> yes
<nnull> technoid_¬ when do men look at intructions for things
<CaptainMurphy> I just tried a 7.10, failed at 25% right on scedual like the 8.10s did
<nnull> you gota go in fail and then read
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Do you have the restricted extras package selected?
<Znow> envisean - yes I get an respons
<Znow> 64 bytes bla bla bla
<envisean> Znow: ok, then try to run sudo apt-get update
<technoid_> nnull: i was just wondering where we were at in the "i can't get this to work..." pattern
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: well, I was trying to fix it myself and I did install some restricted packages
<envisean> Znow: if that doesn't work, install sources manually
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: can you tell the names to check?
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Can you type into a terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<bobertdos> Beyonder: Have you installed all the gstreamer codecs? Actually, ubuntu-restricted-extras is a good way to do it.
<technoid_> faria: did you follow the instructions?
<CaptainMurphy> At this point I want to go to another user friendly distro but I don' tknow what, Ive only work with ubuntu really and xbuntu
<faria> If you want to install Internet Explorer on your Linux desktop, you must have a valid Microsoft Windows license, otherwise installing Internet Explorer is illegal.
<Znow> envisean - how do I do that?
<technoid_> faria: do you have a windows license?
<faria> no
<jim_p> i have made a list of files to be downloaded with the use of the "wget -i list.txt" option and on the top line of the file i have put this comment >> ## this is a list for downloads with wget. why does wget read this line although its commented out?
<Beyonder> Indoctrine, bobertdos, thanks, doing it right away
<bobertdos> faria: You don't have a Windows activation key?
<Ishn1> WHAT? Internet Explorer on linux?
<technoid_> so then how would you go back to XP?
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Np, let me know if there's still problems?
<technoid_> ishn: yes, using IE4Linux
<faria> oh thats i have
<envisean> Znow: did you get my PM?
<Indoctrine> faria: Is your Windows XP a legal copy? If so, you have a license.
<ltracy_> jim_p, maybe # isn't a comment according to wget
<Ishn1> Why would you want IE?
<Znow> yes 2 sec
<technoid_> lshn1: some banks...and quickbooksonline
<Beyonder> Ishn1: web developing for instance
<faria> i thought maybe its some kind of driving liecense
<Ishn1> hmm
<bobertdos> Ishn1: because of activex controls *barf*
<faria> hheheheh
<ltracy_> This is what I'm getting from update manager when I try to do an update: (at http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/) .  On advice from here, I closed update manager, ran apt-get update, and then did a check for new updates (in update manager) and I still get the same error.
<jim_p> ltracy_: obviously! how do i comment it out?
<ltracy_> jim_p, why do you need the line?
<ltracy_> jim_p, I would tell you, but I don't know :)
<KaRnA> hi
<KaRnA> is there any tool for ubuntu like ultrasurf???
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; you can comment lines by putting a # at the beginning
<technoid_> faria: you should be able to follow the ubuntu instructions on that site.  Remember to change the edgey reference to what ever version you are running,
<jim_p> ltracy_: i need to use other commented lines too. for the times that i dont have time for all the downloads to complete
<faria> ok'
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: ok, i've installed it, but still Rythmbox wont play the mp3s...
<jim_p> bastid_raZor: it doesnt work either
<technoid_> faria: are you running 8.04?
<Indoctrine> KaRnA: Is TorK anything like what you mean?
<ltracy_> jim_p, sorry I can't help
<jim_p> ltracy_: its ok
<KaRnA> Indoctrine: yes, i want to open blocked websites
<Clutz> izinucs: generic 21" monitor
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Just out of interest here, do you have Kopete or another instant messenger to grab music info?
<Indoctrine> *set to
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: no
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; oh, i read your question. wget doesn't work like that. you'll need a script to actually determine which to get and not to get.
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: I'm not sure. Try restarting alsa.
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: hmm... may i ask how?
<jim_p> bastid_raZor: script for what? for downloading a list of files??? "wget -i list.txt" works fine for it
<ltracy_> jim_p, I think it wants an html file.  Try using html comments?
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<ltracy_> jim_p, well, make it valid html and then add html comments :)
<jim_p> ltracy_: how are html comments? <~-- ?
<bastid_raZor> jim_p; okay, then don't put a file in the .txt file you don't want downloaded.
<jim_p> bastid_raZor: but i have to keep them somewhere!!!
<ltracy_> jim_p, umm <!-- --> I think
<passive> I've installed gtk-gnutella from synaptic but sounds old how can i upgrade it
<Indoctrine> ltracy_: Correct
<ltracy_> jim_p, you prolly need <html> </html> tags arround things too
<jim_p> ltracy_: let me give it a shot
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: no effect, it wont even start playing staying at 0:00
<ltracy_> jim_p, like at the front and end of your file
<KaRnA> Indoctrine: have u used gpas
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Is it freezing? Have you tried playing in other media players?
<jim_p> ltracy_: i know :P
<Indoctrine> KaRnA: Can't say I have.
<Ishn1> Is this the right place to ask about sound problems?
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: not freezing, just not going further than 0:00. VLC seems to play something but with no sound...
<ltracy_> Nobody else had trouble upgrading from util-linux-2.13.1-5?
<ltracy_> or to..
<faria> yes i have 8.0.4
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Can you type lspci into a terminal and put the output up on pastebin?
<passive> Can i even run bearshare on ubuntu ?
<AwaDoV> my taskbar  disappeared !!!!
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: http://pastebin.ca/1214483
<AwaDoV> what i can do to show it again
<AwaDoV> i can't open any App.
<jim_p> ltracy_: nope htmp comments didnt work
<jim_p> *html
<ltracy_> jim_p, hmm.. try adding --force-html to your command line
<ltracy_> jim_p, pretty much last idea :(
<jim_p> lol
<jim_p> :(
<AwaDoV> can  anyone help
<KaRnA> passive: yes
<KaRnA> AwaDoV:  add new panel
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: btw, VLC plays videos perfectly, but when it goes to mp3 there is no sound anywhere...
<ltracy_> jim_p, it's a valid option
<AwaDoV> how
<AwaDoV> ?
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Ahh, good old Intel. I was having problems with my sound not too long ago
<Rat409> AwaDoV: alt+F2 type gnome-panel --restart
<khakihacky> I'm having problems getting a seagate freeagent go drive to be recognized.., anyone have any ideas?
<jim_p> AwaDoV: killall gnome-panel
<passive> KaRna: got it worked successfully ?
<jim_p> khakihacky: can you see the drive in fdisk -l?
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: well, I'm not sure that is sound card problem, as I told any video works perfectyl with sound
<KaRnA> yep some time back
<khakihacky> *checking*
<AwaDoV> alt+f2 doesn't work
<Indoctrine> Hmmm
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: It seems like a strange problem.
<KaRnA> hmm
<khakihacky> Negative...
<AwaDoV> what i can do ?
<passive> Okay thanks alot KaRnA
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Video works perfectly with sound in VLC, etc or just on the Internet?
<Rat409> AwaDoV: then use gnome-terminal or any xterm
<AwaDoV> how !?!?! i can't access any App
<jim_p> khakihacky: there is some thread in ubuntuforums about this, have a look
<AwaDoV> just my computer
<khakihacky> Ok
<Indoctrine> AwaDoV: Press Alt-F2
<complex_number> What should I use in mplayer for the video xv, gl?
<complex_number> when I'm watching a DVD
<ltracy_> jim_p, yeah, if you do ---force-html and then you make your urls anchor tags ( <a href="url"></a>)  it'll work
<AwaDoV> i did and nothing occur
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: with sound, watched some avi 2 days ago
<Rat409> AwaDoV:  if its completely frozen ctrl+alt+backspace
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Does it work now?
<karthur26> hi, im sure everyone gets this a lot: but i installed ubuntu yesterday on a new laptop... could use a few pointers.  in short: wireless drivers don't work :(
<jim_p> ltracy_: what exactly does --forcehtml do?
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: I had a similar problem but it was freezing my media players, when I finally worked out what it was, I'd already reinstalled once.
<ltracy_> jim_p, makes it read the file you give it as html :)
<Ishnu> I'm having some troubles with my sound - I can hear the sound, but it is extremely soft.
<jim_p> ltracy_: i think it may be handy for rs liks
<ltracy_> jim_p, why it doesn't if the file starts with <html> I have no idea
<Rat409> karthur26: whats lspci |grep Network show for wireless?
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: ehmm.. now it wont, but I guess that could be the effect of alsa restart, as it worked before 3 hours,gonna restart now
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: Okies
<karthur26> would anyone be able to help with my wireless drivers?  or maybe tell me how to run ibex?
<karthur26> Rat409: one sec
<Indoctrine> karthur26: Ibex isn't released yet...
<karthur26> indoctrine: i know, i used one of the prerelease builds
<karthur26> but it's all command line :(
<Ishnu> ﻿(17:09:56) Ishnu: I'm having some troubles with my sound - I can hear the sound, but it is extremely soft. My sound was working a few days ago, but now it is not.
<yannickm1> hi.... Can someone give me hand to solve a problem with installer CD customization?
<Indoctrine> karthur26: You may have to wait, I think the last thing they put in is the GUI. ;)
<Indoctrine> karthur26: Or at least the last thing they put in is a user friendly installer.
<khakihacky> jim_p, it's more like it doesnt even recognise its plugged in,  as opposed to just not mounting...
<Ishnu> yannickm1: Just ask the question - dont ask to ask
<yannickm1> Well, i've been trying to customize the installer CD
<jim_p> khakihacky: is it in lsusb?
<ltracy_> damn.  This is frustrating.  I can't install updates because it can't replace util-linux because there is some stupid error in the package removal script
<yannickm1> however the CD i'm producing is causing the installer to go into PPOE mode, (failing of course)
<ltracy_> I can't remove it myself because it's 'essential'
<khakihacky> I'm sorry I'm not sure what you mean
<yannickm1> i spent hours trying to track what is causing it
<yannickm1> and comparing to the normal server CD
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: How's it going?
<Beyonder> Indoctrine: it works now, I guess the restricted packets did the job, just had to reboot, thanks a lot
<yannickm1> it seem to have something to do with my ubuntu-keyring which i had to regenerate in order to re-sign the release, so that i include my own key
<Indoctrine> Beyonder: No probs. :)
<khakihacky> Oh.... now I see... and no, its not
<yannickm1> anyone has any experience of that ?
<complex_number> how do I install postgresql?
<downhillgames> for the love of god, update the VLC package >.>
<complex_number> how do I install the postgresql source code?
<downhillgames> does anybody have a trustworthy repo for VLC 0.9.3+?
<subone> is there some other name for compiz-icon? i know i have it installed but i cant rmemeber what the command line is
<ltracy_> how the hell can I reinstall a package?
<downhillgames> ltracy_, open synaptic and right click the package > mark for install
<karthur26> has anyone gotten intel 5300 wireless card to work with ubuntu?
<subone> ltracy_: sudo apt-get install packagename
<complex_number> how do I install the source code for postgresql?
<roachmmflhyr> I am using Gimp 2.4.5 on Ubuntu and I cannot open psd files because "Cannot handle psd files in  CMYK color" anyone know how I can resolve this issue?
<Ishnu> ﻿I'm having some troubles with my sound - I can hear the sound, but it is extremely soft. My sound was working a few days ago, but now it is not.
<bastid_raZor> complex_number; sudo apt-get source packagename
<complex_number> how do I build the package once I modify it?
<Indoctrine> ltracy_: sudo apt-get remove package sudo apt-get install package
<bastid_raZor> complex_number; sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<subone> ah found it... fusion-icon
<ltracy_> Yeah, well apt isn't working these days.
<downhillgames> bastid_raZor, it's apt-source...
<bastid_raZor> ltracy_; you could try dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<downhillgames> and you don't want to do it as root
<complex_number> no, what if I want to modify the program
<complex_number> change the source code
<|Zippo|> hello, is gnome 2.24 available to hardy heron?
<Rat409> karthur26: i'm getting no info from google,go to computer mfr's website,search your model see what it has is all i can think of atm
<ltracy_> This is what upgrade manager details gives me (apt on command line same thing or dpkg -i with the util-linux package I got from the web)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/   .
<karthur26> rat409: thanks for your help.  i know that the drivers are standard on 2.6.26. but hardyheron's on 2.6.24
<ltracy_> and now, dpkg-reconfigure sauys:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: util-linux is broken or not fully installed
<khakihacky> *Restarting BRB*
<ltracy_> and I tried doing a force remove just now and it said at the end of the remove that it's not in a good state so I should 'REINSTALL' it before removing it
<ltracy_> what the hell is that
<c0mput3r> "Until this, edit the script `/etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh and activate the four lines around line 40 (Magic to make /proc/bus/usb work). Then execute..."
<c0mput3r> how do i "activate" the 4 lines?
<bastid_raZor> c0mput3r; un comment them?
<Rat409> karthur26: this may help dunno  http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<xbxbxb> I want to replace my current HDD (where Ubuntu is installed) with another, larger HDD. Will it work if I just make a bootable root partition on the new HDD, copy all the files over (/boot /etc /var, whatever) and then install grub on the new HDD?
<xbxbxb> So that I don't have to reinstall and reconfigure Ubuntu
<c0mput3r> u mean remove #
<c0mput3r> ?
<bastid_raZor> c0mput3r; yes
<karthur26> Rat409: thanks for the link.  as the link says it's only supported on the new 2.6.26... is there a way to upgrade Hardy to 2.6.26?
<karthur26> or do I have to wait til Ibex?
<The_Joker> hello all
<Rat409> karthur26: i'm not sure,maybe the server kernel.
<deathangel> exit
<karthur26> Rat409: i see, thanks so much for your help.  i cant express my gratitude enough
<Rat409> karthur26: if you know the exact driver and can get the source you can try building the kernel-module. or just build the kernel.org's current/most recent
<Indoctrine> My bottom panel no longer goes bold when I get a message on MSN. What's wrong with it? D:
<khakihacky> Well I found my problem on the forums, but no one replied to it...
<ltracy_> Did anybody read the paste I put up awhile ago?  Any idea how I can get apt to do this retarted util-linux update or anyway I can get it done via dpkg?
<karthur26> Rat409: great, i will check that out.  thanks again
<Rat409> sure hope it helps
<Joshooa> How come when i try to remove pulseaudio it tries to also remove ubuntu-desktop?
<shepherd_> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Rat409> kubutnu uses kde ubuntu uses gnome both can use either or both(only 1 at a time) after install
<Joshooa> shepherd_: the GUI, Ubuntu is Gnome, Kubuntu is KDE
<The_Joker> I can't get my wireless notebook adapter to work on my laptop with Ubuntu on it
<shepherd_> which one is better
<Rat409> thats personal preference
<Rat409> night all
<||arifaX> The_Joker: you should maybe post what notebook you have and what wireless lan card is in there to get help!
<Indoctrine> shepherd_: Depends which you prefer. If you want something closer to the Windows start menu, etc, go for Kubuntu.
<shepherd_> what the best os to play games on, and what is the best software?
<The_Joker> linksys notebook adapter
<Indoctrine> shepherd_: Linux isn't terribly good for gaming.
<Joshooa> shepherd_: I play World of Warcraft under my Ubuntu, just use Wine
<nnull> but Joshooa i bet it doesnt perform as well as if it was XP by itself
<nomingzi> anybody can tell whether ubuntu has a WIKI website ?
<nomingzi> a website that can show me HOW TO and step-by-step ...etc
<ara> nomingzi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<kpanic> hi, anyone has problems with apache segfaulting with php?
<kpanic> someone
<balle_> does anyone know hoe i can enable my usb ports? hey dont seem to be running optimal as they will not reacognise anything i stick in them
<shepherd_> when i try to install 8.04 the cd loads up but when i hit install i get a bunch of errors. but i can install 7.1 with no problems and upgrade to 8.04...
<shepherd_> is grading bad? or is it better to directly install 8.04
<shepherd_> upgrading
<||arifaX> The_Joker: Do you have problems to enable it or problems connecting to a security enabled wireless network?
<The_Joker> i have issues enabling it
<swuboo> I'm having a problem capturing sound on a RealTek onboard soundcard.  It doesn't matter whether I use PulseAudio or ALSA, I get nothing, unless I use arecord, in which case the signal to noise ratio and volume levels make it sound exactly like bleedthrough.
<balle_> does anyone know hoe i can enable my usb ports? hey dont seem to be running optimal as they will not reacognise anything i stick in them
<koala_man> balle_: see what lsusb says
<shepherd_> is upgrading from an older version of ubuntu to a new version bad?
<nowimproved> what is the point in this hard coded ubuntu plugin in firefox?
<pen> how to make debs?
<pen> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ghindo> Hi, I'm unable to see any icons on my desktop, but I know that there are files in ~/Desktop/.  How do I make these files show up again?
<pen> how to make debs?
<Vaquerito> i have a problem shutting down my pc. reset works but shutdown freezes at "ubuntu" screen.
<balle_> koala_man: balle@balle-laptop:~$ lsusb
<balle_> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<balle_> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<balle_> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<balle_> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<balle_> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<FloodBot3> balle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> how to make debs?
<balle_> koala_man: it has all devices on 001 and the id on 00000:00000
<taner> hi
<xxploit> ghindo, open gconf-editor and goto apps/nautilus/preferences and click show desktop
<taner> i have problem with kopete
<taner> it doesn't connect to msn server
<taner> i use netgear wireless modem
<koala_man> balle_: does dmesg say anything when you plug in a device?
<taner> no
<balle_> koala_man finding a usb thing now
<Vaquerito> i have a problem shutting down my pc. reset works but shutdown freezes at "ubuntu" screen.
<nowimproved> anyone know what is the point in this hard coded ubuntu plugin in firefox?
<ghindo> xxploit: That did the trick, thanks!
<Nathariel> Hey guys. I am trying to mount a usb stick under 8.04, but it seems it cannot recognize the fat32 partition and it can't mount it. Here is the dmesg output: http://paste.debian.net/18222/ Any hints ?
<pen> how to make debs?
<balle_> koala_man: nope no messages at all or nothing
<pen> for themes
<Irreducibilis> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Irreducibilis> well that doesnt help...
<pen> Irreducibilis, yea
<koala_man> balle_: so dmesg output doesn't change. does it show up on a line in lsusb?
<Peddy> !intrepid | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy, please see my private message
<pen> Irreducibilis, how do you make deb that will copy the folder to designation?
<Indoctrine> pen: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
<Irreducibilis> pen: No clue
<balle_> koala_man: negative to both
<psypher246> hey everyone, anyone know wireless and adhoc networks. cannot get my laptop to ping my eee pc via wireless although it looks like the networks are connected
<subone_> how do i restart x, i ran diablo in fullscreen by accident and it fuckarooed my resolution, had to drop to terminal
<Vaquerito> i have a problem shutting down my pc. reset works but shutdown freezes at "ubuntu" screen.
<lw0x15> ctrl+alt+backspace
<lw0x15> lol
<lw0x15> subone_: ^
<Indoctrine> pen: This one seems to be a better tut: http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<subone_> that doesnt seem to have done anything
<koala_man> balle_: is it a proper usb data device, or something like a usb flashlight, usb glove warmers, or something else that just draws power?
<lw0x15> works for me
<subone_> ah nvm had to hit it a few times lol
<Dolo> anybody here?
<Vaquerito> i have a problem shutting down my pc. reset works but shutdown freezes at "ubuntu" screen.
<subone_> ty
<balle_> koala_man it's  a psp, i have also tried with a ms mouse and another external hard drive
<pen> Indoctrine, they look the same
<swuboo> Does anyone know of any issues involving RealTek onboard sound and audio capture?
<Indoctrine> pen: The second one seems to go into more detail
<pen> Indoctrine, hm
<Dolo> I'm running Ubuntu Hardy and was wondering if theres a way to put differn desktop icons on my differnt desktops
<Indoctrine> Dolo: Right click the icon, properties
<Indoctrine> Dolo: Then click the button with the current icon on it
<Dolo> ?
<dontchoke> hi there, im trying to figure out if i should setup a 32 bit or 64 bit wen server
<dontchoke> web*
<dontchoke> is there any realy difference, does anyone have any recommendations?
<Doc|Afk> I vote 32-bit, better supported
<Dolo> basic,emblems,permissions,openwith,notes,share   I dont see current
<Doc|Afk> Dolo: When you right click it, on the first tab, it'll show you an image of the current icon, click it
<dontchoke> Doc|Afk is there any real differences?
<Doc|Afk> dontchoke: On normal computers there's barely any difference when it comes to 32bit vs 64bit
<dontchoke> Doc|Afk ok so
<tboxmy> anyone can advice PHP, OpenOffice and Linux user on what OSS project to start with?
<tboxmy> i mean getting involment
<Dolo> I'm sorry are you guys using Hardy ?  When I right click for the icon it opens the browser for me to pick an icon image
<Doc|Afk> Dolo: That's what it's meant to be doing, yes. I'm using Hardy.
<Dolo> ok i got it open now what should i do
<xxploit> Dolo, you asked how to change it, so browse the icons and choose another...
<Dolo> noo
<Dolo> sry
<Dolo> let me re-ask
<Dolo> I have multiple desktops right
<Dolo> 1,2,3,4
<Doc|Afk> Right-o
<Dolo> i wanted like a folder link on desktop 3 only
<Dolo> know what i meen?
<Dolo> then maybe a file on desktop 2
<Dolo> when i switch between them all the desktops have the same icons
<Doc|Afk> I'd have to say there probably wouldn't be
<Dolo> wanted to set them apart so when i go to desktop 4 i have links for specfic things and when i go back to desktop one it just be blank
<Doc|Afk> Then again, it's not something I'd do
<Doc|Afk> As I only use one of the desktops
<Dolo> Well u understand what I'm going for though?
<Dolo> seprate work spaces
<nowimproved> ya and maybe different wallpaper on each desktop
<Doc|Afk> Dolo: I get what you mean, I just don't know if it's possible
<nowimproved> that would be cool
<Irreducibilis_> You can never have too much workspace
<Dolo> well i can do seprate wall paper on each i think havent tryed that actually
<Dolo> used to on fedora core
<nowimproved> what window manager Doko?
<Dolo> im usin compiz
<nowimproved> you can do some pretty cool stuff like that with e17 , i know that
<Dolo> i havent tweeked this out much since i got it but had some free time today so i figured i hook it up
<syock> My QT4 apps stop working after installing either scim or uim. Is this a known bug?
<nowimproved> It must be kind of laggy
<nowimproved> i hate tha
<nowimproved> I just use nice fast fluxbox
<Dolo> fluxbox?
<Doc|Afk> Compiz messes up for me, so I don't use it
 * Doc|Afk shakes her fist
<syock> The QT4 apps somehow goes into a loop involving /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose
<xxploit> actually i think flux along with the rest of the 2d window managers are laggy...i use compiz cause my redraws are faster
<dn4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vFLgC0mTHM
<Dolo> Before ubuntu I used to use fedora core and I was able to put differnt wall paper on each face of the dekstop
<Dolo> is there some plugin im missing?
<cubex> it auto joins me
<xxploit> Dolo, you talking about compiz plugins?
<Dolo> well what id like is if i could have 4 seprate work spaces like on screen 1 i just have no icons maybe an internet link and some modest wallpaper
<shepherd_> what can i install 8.04 ubuntu onto my pc....i have a freshly cleaned hard drive that i just nuked.  and i still get buffer i/o error on device sr0 & fd0
<Dolo> then on desktop 2 some links for work related stuff and maybe a beach kinda wallpaper
<shepherd_> i can install 7.1 though
<shepherd_> but not 8.04
<shepherd_> what gives?
<Dolo> you know?
<shepherd_> i've tried both the regular anad the alternative
<Dolo> Then maybe on desktop 3 i put my clan wall paper and some links for my games and to stats page
<cubex> Finally got xchat way i like it the autojoin  channel was selected before
<Dolo> u get what im trying to do? anyone know how I can set that up
<xxploit> Dolo, I know what you mean, I know users can do the wallpapers but im not sure about the icons since all the workspaces by default link to your desktop folder, and the device/location icons are a global setting I believe. So not sure.
<Dolo> intresting
<Dolo> xxploit: would it be possible to make extra folders like desktop 2 ,3 ,4 then fix the links somehow?
<Dolo> I'm realy surprised like nobody else has wanted to do that?
<Dolo> thought that was the whole point of this compiz cube
<Pavlz> hello
<Pavlz> i got ubuntu distro
<Pavlz> i would like to know to tranfer files from my laptop via eth0
<Dolo> ethernet cord?
<Pavlz> yes with patch
<Pavlz> but what i must to set ?
<sukran> cannot find libssln-dev
<Dolo> dunno mine just works
<pen> there is something wrong with the gecko engine
<pen> if I use firefox to view archlinux wiki beginniner guide the page will be scrambled and unreadable but it's fine using webkit engine
<pen> but if I have a new install and use firefox it should work find
<pen> fine
<pen> so I'm really confused
<Dolo> pen?
<Dolo> like Penn & Teller?
<Dolo> You guys Rock!
<Jakob_the_liar> is there a program that can backup your entire drive on a dvd ?
<Jakob_the_liar> so that if you needed to you could just reinstall everything as it was before
<Dolo> u meen like a flash drive?
<DJones> !backup | Jakob_the_liar (I'm not sure if any of these suggestions will go to DVD, but probably a good place to start looking
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar (I'm not sure if any of these suggestions will go to DVD, but probably a good place to start looking: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ushimitsudoki> Jakob_the_liar: The latest Ubuntu UK podcast discusses a lot of backup options (S01E15) - you might like to listen to that (unless your data fits on a DVD, you probably need another hard drive or two to back up to)
<cubex> xchat freezes on channel lineup for freenode
<tristan_> Can anyone tell me why superkaramba won't start when I use compiz but perfectly start while using KDE?
<astu> intento ahcer un sudo auto-apt run ./autogen.sh y me sale ./autogen.sh: line 22: intltoolize: orden no encontrada
<a-t> hey guys i'm runing amd64 ubuntu can someone tell me where is a good web page to help me install light scribe software
<a-t> and how to install it
<chronographer> hi. I have a problem. My belkin rt73 wont work, it usually works, did an update today and it has stopped.
<xnv> Is there a "right way" to rename eth1 to eth0 in Ubuntu so you don't break anything?
<minion35> finger
<minion35> has anyone had trouble with youtube today?
<mirex> minion35: nope, not me, why ?
<minion35> mirex . .  . its not working for anyone in athlone, ireland . . . tried 2 browsers.
<blue-frog__> xnv: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-401170.html
<mirex> minion35: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<pretender> how do you install Jahshaka video editor in ubuntu gutsy
<tarelerulz> How do you install the adobe flash player as a stand alone player and not for firefox ?
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: download it from adobe
<marc-andre> hiho
<tarelerulz> I did download adobe flash player and it says something about firefox.  I have it for firefox . I wanted to try it as stand alone media player . can that be done
<marc-andre> i need a bit of help with csync2
<ikonia> tarelerulz: you don't need to download it, just install the package "flashplugin-nonfree"
<marc-andre> i can't get the servers to connect, i receive always : ERROR: Connection to remote host failed.
<tarelerulz> ikonia , I want to try adobe flash player as standalone and not port of firefox.  I thought maybe that might worked better
<marc-andre> did someone have the same problem, or does someone know about csync2?
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: so you have  flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz ?
<ikonia> tarelerulz it's the same plugin, it won't work any better
<olivier> join #1
<LetsGo67> Which is better, http://tinyurl.com/j5splash1 or http://tinyurl.com/j5splash2 ?
<ikonia> LetsGo67: that is nothing to do with ubuntu, please don't post random images
<LetsGo67> They are made using Ubuntu.
<ikonia> LetsGo67: so ?
<tarelerulz> I have the install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<LetsGo67> Then they are Ubuntu related (sorta).
<ikonia> LetsGo67: this is a suopport channel, not to canvas opinion on your home made images
<ikonia> LetsGo67: not at all
<ikonia> LetsGo67: please don't argue, please keep this channel to ubuntu supoprt questions only
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: inside that, there should be a plugin folder and a standalone folder
<LetsGo67> When will Audacity support "change tempo without changing pitch" and vice-versa?
<ikonia> LetsGo67: speak to audacity maintainers
<ikonia> LetsGo67: ubuntu don't maintain audacity, only package it
<xxploit> has there been any offical statement on whether empathy will replace pidgin in  ibex?
<tarelerulz> What I see inside the .tar.gz is flashplayer-installer and libflashplayer.so files
<ikonia> xxploit not that I'm aware of, ibex discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<xxploit> o didnt know there was a channel thx
<ikonia> xxploit: type "/topic" when you enter a channel, you'll get good info
<LetsGo67> Thanks
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz
<tarelerulz> metfisto, you rock . I had been looking for that and all I come up with was the one you install for firefox .
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: inside is standalone/release/flashplayer.tar.gz/flashplayer  so extract that to somewhere in your path
<nicodarious> hello
<dam85> somebodu know vhcs control panel?
<dam85> i have this problem http://rafb.net/p/OpAbr996.html
<tarelerulz> Metfisto , what if  I just name folder flash player and put is insdie standalone/release/flashplayer.tar.gz into that folder .  Will that work and I can run it form the folder or do I have to run some script
<dam85> i added keysize but there is the same problem
<dam85> what can i do?
<chronographer> Hi all. I downloaded rt73-source from the repos, how do I compile and install it?
<dam85> ??
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: I don't understand your question. the flashplayer file is the executable, and it will work wherever you extract it to. but if it's not in your path, you will have to specify the location to make it work. eg "/home/myusername/flashplayer-standalone/flashplayer myflashfile.swf"
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: but if it's in a location in your path (eg /usr/bin/) then it would just need "flashplayer myflashfile.swf" no matter which directory you are in
<amorphous_> good morning !!
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<Timberwolf5578> Does anyone know a good calendar program for Linux?
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me, i need to print, and the manage print jobs program never moves from pending, it doesnt print
<amorphous_> is there an easy way to remove all things (including conf files) for all printer servers & printers? then I can start it all afresh. I've been using aptitude to make this simple and have hplip & cups installed. Am having issues with HP printers... :/
<Hrvatski1> my printer wont print, can anyone help me
<amorphous_> Hrvatski1, what make/model?
<Hrvatski1> ip 2200
<Hrvatski1> canon pixma
<nananuu> what kind of program can I use to mount iso?
<Hrvatski1> it wont print but i have already installed a driver for it
<mefisto__> nananuu: dd
<nananuu> apt-get installl ss?
<nananuu> apt-get installl dd?
<zool|wrk> hi from russia
<mefisto__> nananuu: dd should already be installed. "man dd" to find out how to use it
<locke> sup guys
<nananuu> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<tarelerulz> I downloaded the standalone flash player and made folder for it and put the flash movie into the same directory and something.swf  and when I ran ./flashplayer something.swf  nothing happened. I have flash player installed firefox and it can play the vidoes I get off tube.  I mean all I do is copy the flash movie for tmp to my desktop
<mefisto__> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<locke> does anyone know about when you have an xchat channel detached and then minimize it
<locke> and it disappears
<mefisto__> nananuu: sorry, I gave you bad info
<Hrvatski1> amorphous_, any ideas?
<locke> how can you get it back
<amorphous_> Hrvatski1, sorry.. only use HP -you tried searching 'linuxprinting' in google?
<nananuu> ok
<locke> i can cilck the sysray or panel icon and it will minimize and maximize the main window but not the one that was detached
<mohsin> I am on Ubuntu and not able to brwose intenert though I can do ping a host, do nslookup
<locke> when i /whois myself i'm still in the channel though
<locke> and i can't /part and /join it either
<locke> it stays minimized
<mohsin> And if I do curl http://www.gogole.com, it hangs with following status message "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... "
<mohsin> any clue?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> mohsin: does it work if you use the ip instead (72.14.205.147)
<mohsin> ok let me check please
<IntuitiveNipple> mohsin:  "gogole" ?
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> tab completion destroys typing skills
<ltracy_> I'm getting an install-info error, "install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information." from dpkg when apt tries to update linux-utils
<ActionParsnip> ltracy_: what command are ou using to get that?
<ltracy_> ActionParsnip, I get that error from update manager.  I get it from apt-get upgrade.  And I also get it after downloading the stupid .deb from the ubuntu repos and doing dpkg -i util-linux
<ActionParsnip> ltracy_: tr sudo apt-get -f install
<mohsin> Action: No it dont
<mohsin> Action: its not a DNS problem
<ltracy_> ActionParsnip, same thing.
<dam85> what is thi error http://rafb.net/p/rK4K1w51.html ? (i'm installing vhcs)
<ActionParsnip> ltracy_: are you using hardy?
<mohsin> Action: can you guide me please how can I fix the problem of not being able to browse internet
<mohsin> ?
<zafy_> hey guys I need to know how to apply a kernel fix, more precisely this one : http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/8/4/110
<ltracy_> ActionParsnip, yeah
<zafy_> any tutorials on this ?
<ActionParsnip> ltracy_: id remove the deb you manually installed anand try get it from repos
<mujtaba> :D
<ltracy_> ActionParsnip, I didn't manually install anything
<ActionParsnip> dam85: never come across that one dude, im not much help on that one. Maybe someone can pitch in, or ask later in the day
<zafy_> anyone ?
<ltracy_> ActionParsnip, This all started from the update manager.  util-linux kept failing so I downloaded the same repo from the repository and tried that
<tarelerulz> mefisto__ that standalone version of adobe flash player did not work at all.  I try using it to open a flash video I got off youtube ,but it did not play it at all.  Thanks for your help . I think it was not made for playing local files
<flukebox> where can i find screen package in ubuntu ???
<dmh65> kde4 aint much kop is it
<Finnish> I know this is a bit offtopic, but can someone tell me can firewire latency be adjusted in windows? (I'm a ubuntu dude, but I have this burning problem)
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: the standalone is for playing .swf files
<dmh65> Finnish: ask in Windows!
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: what you got from youtube is probably a .flv file
<leslieviljoen> hey people! What IRC client do you use to minimise the madness?
<tarelerulz> I thought the standalone version of flash player was the same thing as what is installed on firefox.  I am not crazy for thinking such am I ?
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: try opening the .flv in mplayer or some other video player. it works for me with most players
<Athleone> I know I will probably get a biased answer here, but what linux distro do you recommend for a newbie?
<Athleone> I tried Ubuntu already, it kept crashing and finally I lost everything >.>
<DJones> leslieviljoen: Probably the two most common ones are Xchat or Irssi, Xchat is graphical client like MIRC, irssi is command line
<dmh65> Athleone: try the wubi.exe Ubuntu in Windows
<Athleone> Yes, that is what I tried.
<dmh65> ah
<dmh65> go for an install then
<leslieviljoen> DJones: I need something that highlights each different person's output in a different colour
<dmh65> or try the live cd I mean
<DJones> leslieviljoen: That I don't know, I only use irssi now
<dmh65> Athleone:  put the cd in your drive, boot and press f12 or whatever to choose to boot from the cd
<Athleone> I don't have a cd, dmh65.
<dmh65> :)
<tarelerulz> The reason I went for adobe standalone was  play videos I have gotten off other sites like youtube and so on.  In firefox they play fine sometimes.   If I have more then one video going flash player seem to mess up .  I thought maybe if I got the standalone version I could play the movies at later date. Plus mplayer , vlc and totem don't seem to work well.  One lets me fast forward and other don't let me do that.  So you can see 
<dmh65> if your feeling brave, go ahead and do the install
<Athleone> Fedora is looking more and more attractive o_o
<dmh65> just backup important stuff
<dmh65> I didnt have the time to wait for Fedora to boot up :)
<dmh65> opensuse installs nice too
<Athleone> I'm running Slax from a USB drive right now.
<jscinoz> hmm
<mefisto__> tarelerulz: I use smplayer (which is a great mplayer frontend) and there is a setting in there to "create index when necessary" or something, which will allow ff and rew
<dmh65> Athleone: get a cd drive mate, they are 2 a penny :), then you can try loads of live cd's
<jscinoz> On all non-root users auto completion works for things like apt-get install, and other things, but as root, tab completion only works for paths and commands, not things like apt-get , why is this
<Athleone> but.....but USB drive linux is awesome! :(
<dmh65> I expect there is Ubuntu for usb!
<wces>  /help
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Athleone> Ah, perhaps I shall try gentoo
<leslieviljoen> jscinoz: try apt-get install bash-completion
<leslieviljoen> Athleone: how did you "lose everything"?
<jscinoz> leslieviljoen, i have it, the issue is when i am  in a root shell (yes i know you are going to say use sudo, but please bear with me) tab completion doesnt work for all the extra things
<Athleone> The thing suddenly went black, no gui, no files.
<Athleone> -.-
<Athleone> gtg now
<Athleone> see yas
<redheat> hi everyone
<maro> helo!!!!!
<redheat> I have a quick question, can the root sector be the boot sector,  I mean if I installed grub, from the advanced option that pops out near the end of the installation process..can I direct grub to get installed into the boot sector
<redheat> sorry I meant the root sector,hi maro
<redheat> maro, is there something going on here..cause everyone is leaving
<maro> hi redheat
<redheat> ?
<redheat> are they restarting the server..or something
<maro> probable because i got in
<redheat> no one beside us is here right?
<redheat> anyhow..thanks catch you later then ..take care and have a nice day
<maro> yuo too!
<_coredump_> mahlzeit
<leslieviljoen> jscinoz: not entirely sure how bash completion works
<jscinoz> leslieviljoen, ok thanks anyway
<leslieviljoen> jscinoz: I mostly use the FISH shell these days, which has all sorts of advanced completion built in
<leslieviljoen> jscinoz: it lets me complete as root fine
<king8700> j/ #ubuntu-dk
<king8700> #ubuntu-dk
<jscinoz> ok thanks i'll look into it leslieviljoen
<meepo> hello. I want to search my system for any directories that I may have that are rwx for all people. so far I came up with this command ls / -lR 2>/dev/null | grep '^.......rw.' > ~/Desktop/output
<meepo> but it doesn't show me where they are, how do I do this with find?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: you could try running it via wine
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil: or yu could runa  samtime server
<smidge> TEST
<smidge> half the internet just fell off
<xnv> smidge: The good half or the bad half?
<smidge> the internet has no good half
<leslieviljoen> Anyone know why all the mass-quit/mass-joins all the time? Is the server dropping people and their clients bringing them back?
<xnv> smidge: I guess you just don't know about it. Probably was just half of the bad half then.
<smidge> lol
<maro> msg ubottu eetiquette
<gjamc> Hello, any idea why "add printer" would not allow adding LPD printers?
<gjamc> in ubuntu intrepid..
<smidge> please excuse me while i drop down to shell and ruin my home folder
<yyu0378> pro/e怎么装阿
<Aaqil> ActionParsnip: again those lan links please i got disconnect
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | gjamc
<ubottu> gjamc: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
 * wces loves UBUNTU very much. Thank you all!
<skwo> Any good irc client for my sweet ubuntu? :)
 * Aaqil wces :D 
<wces> I use Xchat
 * skwo agree with wces
<skwo> :P
<zeth-ubuntu> when I am using Kopete in Ubuntu it seems to either not have working sound becasue some other program is playing music, or it has sound but no other app has sound on my system ... why is that?
<skwo> zeth-ubuntu: I got the same problem when for example I use amarok and trying to call in skype
<dehaamu_> @find was
<dmh65> linux
<dehaamu_> !search firefox
<ubottu> Found: ff3, firefox, kde firefox, fffc, thunderbird, firefox1.5, flash64bit, firefox3, firefox kde, browsers
<sifunk> zeth: its something to do with the sound system only allowing one program to access the sound at once
<dehaamu_> @search firefox
<dehaamu_> !find was
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find was
<skwo> sifunk: I read that it may be a kernel problem
<wces> !find love
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find love
<sifunk> i don't remember all the details about it, but i think i got around it by removing oss from the kernel when i got that bug with gentoo
<wces> !find hot chick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find hot chick
<zeth-ubuntu> sifunk : well .. it only seems to happen with KDE apps in Ubuntu
<sifunk> skwo: yes.. i think some sort of conflict between alsa and oss... i believe i removed oss support and built in alsa with oss emulation
<dehaamu_> !find firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find firefox
<mefisto__> does gnome use arts for it's sound system like kde?
<dehaamu_> !filebot firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filebot firefox
<sifunk> that's how it was for me..
<skwo> sifunk: sounds like chiness for me :p
<sifunk> as far as i know, gnome is using pulseaudio now
<leslieviljoen> zeth-ubuntu: Alsa is supposed to have sorted sound multiplexing out
<leslieviljoen> zeth-ubuntu: try asking your programs to use alsa
<murlidhar> k guys how do i make gdm start manually when booting the system?
<zeth-ubuntu> leslieviljoen : ask kopete to use alsa?
<sifunk> the problem may lie within arts then, which should be doing all sound mixing then sending one signal to alsa
<leslieviljoen> zeth-ubuntu: if you can
<sifunk> murlidar: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start'
<murlidhar> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<dehaamu_> @find firefox
<wces> zeth-ubuntu: Try disabling software sound mixing in preferences->sounds
<mefisto__> since kopete is a kde app, I assume it uses arts (which uses alsa by default), and if gnome/ubuntu is using pulseaudio I suppose kopete has to suspend pulseaudio
<murlidhar> sifunk: how to enter that while booting ?
<leslieviljoen> dehaamu_: what?
<murlidhar> the gdm autostarts. :(
<wces> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<murlidhar> i want a manual start
<zeth-ubuntu> wces: what does that do?
<sifunk> murlidhar: you want it to boot onto text login.. then you want to manually start x or gdm?
<murlidhar> sifunk: yes
<makahuu> @find kick
<wces> zeth-ubuntu: In Ubuntu (don't know about K) it stops system sounds but allows multiple applications to go through
<meepo> has anyone here built linux from scratch using ubuntu?
<murlidhar> meepo: u mean base isntallation?
<wces> meepo: ubuntu is already built. What do you want to do?
<meepo> I can't get the liveCD so I'm hoping it's not buggy if done from ubuntu
<meepo> I mean from linuxfromscratch.org
<DJones> meepo: How do you mean you can't get the livecd? You can't download, or it won't install
<murlidhar> meepo: oh haven't done but it is possible since it requires is a mounted disk
<DJones> meepo: Sorry, I think I've misread what you meant
<sifunk> murlidhar: this command will disable gdm from starting when you boot up 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<murlidhar> sifunk: thanks
<wces> !find linux chics
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sifunk> no a problem
<Aaqil> :D
<sifunk> *not
<meepo> DJones: that's ok. you did misunderstand but thanks for trying :)
<murlidhar> !ops | wces
<ubottu> wces: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Aaqil> :-s
<murlidhar> wces: this is a moderated channel . please be nice :)
<wces> murlidhar: I think I was nice till now.
<murlidhar> wces: what were the commands that you gave for ubotu ?
<murlidhar> wces: you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic for these things :)
 * MrKennie waves at ActionParsnip 
 * ActionParsnip waves back
<wces> murlidhar: I always am interested to find funny replies from bots :)
<murlidhar> wces: #ubuntu-offtopic has ubottu as well .
<wces> murlidhar: don't think it was over the top, but won't try it again anyway!
<MrKennie> wces: maybe you can do it in /msg? :)
<frederick85> I have a trivial question, What is an impressive looking music management program for my mother to keep her Cd's in?
<erUSUL> !botabuse | wces
<ubottu> wces: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wces> frederick85:Rhythmbox?
<frederick85> wces: i was just hoping for something a bit more fancy
<wces> MrKennie: Thanks, will do that.
<murlidhar> frederick85: exaile maybe
<ActionParsnip> !coffee > wces
<ubottu> wces, please see my private message
<skwo> How many of you completly switched to Linux? :)
<murlidhar> i switched
<Chousuke> what does "completely" imply? :p
 * MrKennie puts his hand up
<leslieviljoen> skwo: haven't used windows in months, even at work
<skwo> Chousuke: when you dont use windows/mac os
<skwo> :p
<leslieviljoen> skwo: except for the occasional software development in Visual Studio in Virtualbox
<skwo> I tired to boot to windows yesterday
<Chousuke> Oh. Then I don't qualify :P
<Chousuke> OS X is my main OS
<skwo> damn it was so baaad
<skwo> i rebooted back to Ubuntu :)
<fenerli7> VMs excluded, I've completely switched at home
<Chousuke> I had windows on my macbook for a while a year ago or so
<skwo> leslieviljoen: VM excluded I use freedos in VM :P
<Chousuke> booted it three times I think
<Chousuke> Been mostly windows-free for at least... 6 years
<skwo> Chousuke: bu the way how is OSX?
<skwo> never used
<Chousuke> I like it.
<IntuitiveNipple> There are some things Windows does better than Linux
<Chousuke> Linux is faster but meh.
<MrKennie> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skwo> IntuitiveNipple: agree
<IntuitiveNipple> For instance, I certainly miss those blue screens of death :)
<frederick85> people are getting alot more freedom it feels like on their computers
<skwo> lol
<Chousuke> IntuitiveNipple: That can be said of all OSes :/
<Chousuke> anyway, yeah, OT
<IntuitiveNipple> No it isn't
<Chousuke> move to -offtopic
<Chousuke> yes it is.
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu bug #1
<kenalex_> is the 64 bit version of ubuntu have good support for multimedia apps
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<IntuitiveNipple> That's a support issue
<Chousuke> IntuitiveNipple: no
<skwo> LOL Ubuntu bug#1 I like it :D
<whereisdarran> what is it?
<jrib> kenalex_: you'll miss some things.  There's no sun java plugin (you can use the free version with icedtea).  There's also no w32codecs, so I've had at least a couple of movies where I've had to run mplayer in a chroot to hear sound
<skwo> Well guys lets move to offtopic :x
<kenalex_> ok
<MrKennie> w64codecs
<IntuitiveNipple> jrib: doesn't w64codecs have them?
<jrib> MrKennie: they don't contain everything ( IntuitiveNipple)
<MrKennie> ok
<jrib> MrKennie, IntuitiveNipple: look at the package sizes to convince yourself :)
<leslieviljoen> tho, with reference to BUG#1, I have to complain about this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/263555
<MrKennie> if it doesn't play for me I don't bother and find an alternative source or forget it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263555 in linux "[intrepid] 2.6.27 e1000e driver places Intel ICH8 and ICH9 gigE chipsets at risk" [Critical,In progress]
<vikku> hi all
<vikku> When we do a ctrl-d on a putty (ssh access to a box), which signal does it generate?
<MetalWrath_> hi
<jrib> leslieviljoen: that's in a development version of ubuntu though
<MetalWrath_> with iptables can you say 'ssh' for dport ?
<MetalWrath_> rather than 22
<ActionParsnip> why buy a macbook then put linux on it, you can buy a way better intel/amd based system for the same price
<frith> ActionParsnip, cause they look cool?
<MrKennie> MetalWrath_: you can yes
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | leslieviljoen
<leslieviljoen> jrib: still, Microsoft would not make the mistake of releasing ANY code that could permanently damage computers
<ubottu> leslieviljoen: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<jrib> leslieviljoen: ubuntu hasn't released intrepid, anyway this is offtopic here
<MrKennie> I think you confused development code with stable code
<frith> leslieviljoen, also microsoft would be able to pass the buck to the people who wrote the device driver
<kenalex_> creative should at least make a good driver for their xfi cards and get heir head of their a$$es
<leslieviljoen> No you don't get it, this code can break hardware
<MrKennie> and? it's development code, use at your own risk.
<frith> same as if you were to use windows beta x y z
<leslieviljoen> The last time "risk" meant broken hardware was in the commodore days when there was a special POKE that could kill your VIC chip
<jrib> leslieviljoen: did you even read the bug?
<leslieviljoen> Ever since, "risk" has meant "broken software"
<frith> i find ignore works well
<Nathariel> Hey guys. I am trying to use a usb stick on ubuntu 8.04 but it seems it cannot recognize the fat32 partion on it and it can't mount it. Here is the dmesg output: http://paste.debian.net/18222 Any hints?
<leslieviljoen> Fine, ignore me
<jrib> leslieviljoen: the driver has been blacklisted since the issue was realized
<frith> jrib, seriously don't humour the troll
<jrib> that's all I'm saying about it
<Brizben>  Hi I am trying to mount up a Samsung mobile phone can anyone help I can see it with lsusb
<leslieviljoen> frith: constructive criticism!
<IntuitiveNipple> leslieviljoen: The issue is a non-standard design by Intel that maps the PCI device NVRAM into IOMEM. We have patches for it being considered
<leslieviljoen> frith: I love Ubuntu!
<ampers_>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<jrib> leslieviljoen: the discussion is offtopic here.  Thas channel is only for support.  Discuss it elswhere please
<Klaxon> Bonjour all
<jrib> !fr | Klaxon
<ubottu> Klaxon: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> Nathariel: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l
<mefisto__> Nathariel: is this one of those usb sticks that are password protected? ie, did you install some windows "drivers" for it and password protect?
<leslieviljoen> jrib: ok, have to go anyway. But there really *is* no place this can be discussed you'll find. Its offtopic everywhere, and it's embarrasing.
<MetalWrath_> the only annoyance about ubuntu thus far I have found is there's no su mode.
<Nathariel> mefisto__ nope, just used windows to check what filesystem it has after the first try on ubuntu.
<MetalWrath_> You have to use sudo for everything
<MetalWrath_> which blows.
<MetalWrath_> I'm not THAT much of a noob.
<MrKennie> MetalWrath_: you can sudo -i
<ampers_> Quick question, does Live Disk (8.04.1) have a repair mode? If yes, I will search for my answer, if no, I will stop looking.
<jrib> MetalWrath_: there is 'su'.  It switches users.  You can do 'sudo -i', but you really shouldn't need to do this so often that you find sudo annoying...
<MetalWrath_> MrKennie: I love you.
<leslieviljoen> MetalWrath_: sudo su
<MetalWrath_> jrib: I am just setting up my system
<ikonia> leslieviljoen: no
<jrib> leslieviljoen: sudo -i   is preferred
<ikonia> leslieviljoen: re-read what jrib just wrote
<ActionParsnip> MetalWrath_: you dont use sudo for everything
<leslieviljoen> ikonia: what is the difference?
<ikonia> leslieviljoen: one is the supported method, the other is not
<mefisto__> also, konsole can start a root shell from the menu
<eshat> Hi all, can someone give me the default permissions of /etc/passwd please ?
<MetalWrath_> ActionParsnip: I didn't literally mean everything.
<jrib> eshat: 644 root:root
<MetalWrath_> :)
<eshat> jrib: thanks
<leslieviljoen> ikonia: thanks for the info :)
<charolastra> hi, trying to build gimp 2.5(and GEGL for that matter) on this fresh install and get the following error "undefined reference to `gtk_init'" although i've installed libgtk2.0-dev; any ideas?
<ampers_>  Quick question, does Live Disk (8.04.1) have a repair mode? If yes, I will search for my answer, if no, I will stop looking.
<ikonia> charolastra: what is wrong with 2.4 ?
<jrib> ampers_: what is "repair mode"?
<rohan> hello guys does ebox in ubuntu automatically install ftp , dhcp etc.. serverices and pakages or that has to be done manually
<charolastra> ikonia: is that the question?
<rohan> !ebox > rohan
<ubottu> rohan, please see my private message
<frith> i am looking for a console based firewall UI
<ikonia> charolastra yes, why are you trying to build 2.5 ?
<ampers_> If something goes wrong, it will reload the basics, and not interfere with the home folders
<ikonia> figo: iptables command line
<charolastra> ikonia: why not? it got some nice new features
<jrib> frith: ufw or straight iptables
<ikonia> charolastra: then you should know how to build it
<jrib> !iptables > frith
<ubottu> frith, please see my private message
<charolastra> ikonia: thanks for the help ...........
<frith> jrib, i am feeling lazy and wanted to use a tool to build the rules
<MrKennie> ufw
<jrib> charolastra: sudo apt-get build-dep gimp should get you the dependencies
<jrib> frith: ufw :)
<erUSUL> frith: i use firehol nice and simple. shorewall is nice too
<charolastra> jrib: thanks, will try
<xbxbxb> Let's say I have a folder /blah with permissions XYZ and owner blah:blah (and I want to keep it that way), can I mount it to /mnt/blah, so that /mnt/disc will have different permissions (and thus temporarily enable other people to access) and maybe even a different owner?
<frith> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> xbxbxb: you set it when you mount
<jrib> xbxbxb: not as far as I know
<leslieviljoen> bye ppl, seeya soon
<zamba> i need help setting up lirc.. every time i issue 'irw' the lirc daemon shuts down
<rohan_1> is rohan_1 a rigistered nick?
<rohan_1> ohh sorry my bad please ignore
<kenalex_> so if i want multimedia 32bit is the way to go
<zamba> it says "accepted new client on /dev/lircd", then "could not get file information for /dev/lirc0" and then "default_init(): no such file or directory" and then it says "caught signal" and dies
<unop> rohan_1, #freenode can help you there
<jrib> rohan_1: /msg nickserv info rohan_1
<rohan_1> please ignore sorry
<jrib> kenalex_: that's the hasslest-free way
<kenalex_> ok
<jrib> hassle-freeest?  most hassle-free I guess
<ActionParsnip> kenalex_: you can run 32bit apps on 64bit if you install 32 bit libs
<faria> hello
<Cliffhanger> hi
<Cliffhanger> anyone here giving support i can pm?
<jrib> Cliffhanger: best to just ask the channel your question
<ActionParsnip> Cliffhanger: ask in the room
<Cliffhanger> sure, ok
<faria> i have download the realplayer in my home drictry this is bin file kindly tell me how can i run ths file
<ActionParsnip> Cliffhanger: more eyes = more answers
<wces> <Cliffhanger>: I am a new person here, but can try to help you.
<ActionParsnip> !realplayer | faria
<ubottu> faria: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> faria: before you install it, note that you can play all of that stuff with free, open-source players like mplayer
<Cliffhanger> basically - Totem and Flash seem to clash using ubuntu (obviously)
<wces> faria: sh <filename>
<ActionParsnip> Cliffhanger: in what way?
<Cliffhanger> its like...if i restart, and open flash, flash plays, totem wont, and the reverse is true
<faria> ok
<faria> let me try
<ActionParsnip> Cliffhanger: are you fully up to date?
<wces> !realplayer | wces
<ubottu> wces, please see my private message
<Cliffhanger> as of today yes
<jrib> Cliffhanger: flash doesn't play nice with pulseaudio with libflashsupport installed.  However, libflashsupport may cause flash to crash once in a while
<faria> sh: Can't open realplayer11gold.bin
<erUSUL> zamba: does /dev/lirc0 exist in your system?
<jrib> s/with libflashsupport/without libflashsupport/
<Cliffhanger> right yeh
<Cliffhanger> sorry im a recent convert to linux, people like me are annoying, i know
<wces> faria: chmod +x <filename> and then ./filename
<mefisto__> faria: what about this: ./realplayer11gold.bin
<zamba> erUSUL: i think i've found the problem.. the problem looks to be related to the fact that the ubuntu kernel itself picks up the receiver and then "owns" it.. so just by plugging in the receiver and using the remote i'm able to du basic stuff like turning the volume up and down and muting it
<faria> ok
<erUSUL> zamba: ok
<zamba> erUSUL: so what i need to do is tell the kernel to keep its fingers away from this..
<zamba> not that i know how :)
<zamba> no previous configuration and this happens when i insert the usb receiver:
<zamba> [12678.730111] input: PHILIPS MCE USB IR Receiver- Spinel plus as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input19
<Cliffhanger> so is there a specific fix for the totem/flash thing as such? or am i stuck for the moment?
<jrib> Cliffhanger: you can see if libflashsupport works for you
<faria> both not working
<faria> chmod +x <filename> and then ./filename
<skinnymg1> hello everybody
<slade605> Hey guys, I've got some questions about partitioning a hard drive in ubuntu, anyonne good at that?
<faria> faria@faria-desktop:~$ chmod +x realplayer11gold.bin realplayer11gold.bin
<faria> chmod: cannot access `realplayer11gold.bin': No such file or directory
<jrib> Cliffhanger: install the libflashsupport package and see if it works better for you
<jrib> Cliffhanger: you can use synaptic for example
<xbxbxb> ActionParsnip:  How can I set it with mount?
<mefisto__> faria: sounds like you're in the wrong directory, or got the filename wrong
<jrib> slade605: best to just ask the channel your question
<Cliffhanger> jrib: where can i find that?
<Brizben>  Hi I am trying to mount up a Samsung mobile phone can anyone help. I can see it with lsusb. What do I do next?
<faria> i m in home
<jrib> Cliffhanger: system -> administration -> synaptic
<ActionParsnip> faria: use chmod u+x ./realplayer11gold.bin (use tab completion)
<wces> faria: where is the realplayergold.bin file?
<faria> its in home older
<faria> home dir
<slade605> I have 4 hds set up in my pc, 2 of them are 120gb SATA (sda/sdb) and 2 160gb PATA devices sdc/sdd, I am trying to set it up so that sdcpartition 1 is the primary boot, what would I enter into grub for this?
<haptiK> hello
<ActionParsnip> faria: linux is case sensitive
<faria> ohh
<faria> ok
<haptiK> whats a great graphics card for ubuntu
<frederick85> how can I see if compiz is running on my lts system
<faria> still not working
<kenalex_> slade605:what version of ubuntu are you running 32bit or 64 bit ?
<whereisdarran> hola
<slade605> kenalex_: 8.04.1  x64
<Cliffhanger> yeh..im starting to feel linux is out of my depth, i have no idea how to test if libflashsupport is working
<ActionParsnip> xbxbxb: you can set uids, check /etc/fstab for an exampl line
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me get my canon ip2200 printer to work?
<jrib> Cliffhanger: you just install it, then try using flash again and see if you have the same issues
<Slart_> haptiK: I think nvidia works best at the moment.. ati is catching up with the new open specs policy but I still think they have some way to go.. I hear intels on board graphics also works nicely
<wces> <frederick85>: try "ps aux | grep compiz"
<kenalex_> ok
<xbxbxb> ActionParsnip:  according to the man of mount this only works with file systems like NTFS (it isn't listed with ext3).
<haptiK> Slart_: i was looking at NVidea- could you suggest a model?
<Slart_> haptiK: but beware of newer nvidia cards.. I have an 8800gtx and it works nicely.. but the newer ones can be more troublesome
<haptiK> nvidia rather
<faria> its in .home/faria
<wces> faria: what does it say?
<Hrvatski1> can anyone help me get my canon ip2200 printer to work?
<faria> its in .home/faria
<haptiK> 8800gtx roger
<doc_willis> faria,  its most likely /home/faria
<amorphous_> anyone know hp-lip?
<amorphous_> anyone know hplip?
<faria> then
<Slart_> haptiK: I can't really give you a recommendation since I've only tried a couple of models.. the 8800gtx is the newest of those
<faria> /home/faria/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<ActionParsnip> Hrvatski1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77628
<faria> faria@faria-desktop:~$ chmod u+x /realplayer11gold.bin
<faria> chmod: cannot access `/realplayer11gold.bin': No such file or directory
<faria> faria@faria-desktop:~$ chmod u+x /realplayer11gold.bin
<haptiK> Slart_: is that card supported easily installed or will i need to hax0r the gibson to get it working? does Envy support it?
<Slart_> haptiK: check the forums for threads about nvidia and ati cards.. that might give you some idea
<wces> do chmod +x /home/faria/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<Cliffhanger> jrib: PROBLEM SOLVED :D thanks a bunch mate
<ActionParsnip> faria: its CaSeSenSiTive
<haptiK> Slart_: i don't have time for that i'll check out the card you use
<doc_willis> faria,  its been said befor Linux IS CASE senesitive..  Foo.bin is NOT the same as foo.bin
<haptiK> thank you for your help
<Slart_> haptiK: it's supported both by the restricted drivers thingy and envy-ng
<doc_willis> faria,  learn to use the 'tab' key to complete file names also.
<doc_willis> !real
<kelder> faria: someone already said it is case sensitive, use tab completion after Real - and you're in a channel with over 1300 people, don't spam
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart_> haptiK: you're welcome
<haptiK> Slart_: three one three three seven... thank you again
<faria> faria@faria-desktop:~$ chmod +x /home/faria/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<faria> faria@faria-desktop:~$
<doc_willis> I thought the realplayer thing was in the medibuntu repos.. ive never needed to use it befor.
<ActionParsnip> faria: chmod +x ~/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin; sh ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<wces> faria:congrats it worked
<faria> no error but nuthing happens
<doc_willis> faria,  what di dyou expect to happen? :)
<mefisto__> doc_willis: it seems it no longer is in medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> faria: i think it needs gksu
<doc_willis> It changed the mode on the file..
<supershort> after i downloaded a driver for vga how i use it/enable it
<wces> faria: now "/home/faria/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin"
<faria> i mean can it work now
<doc_willis> mefisto__,  i dont recall evver needing it -
<doc_willis> faria,  try running it and see.
<slade605> kenalex_:  any suggestions at all?
<faria> ok
<ActionParsnip> why do stupid companys provide linux apps with capitals in
<wces> faria: now run it using "/home/faria/RealPlayer11GOLD.bin"
<haptiK> Slart_: whoa LOL: http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php?products_id=70581&source=froogle
<doc_willis> ActionParsnip,  same reason they use that silly .bin extension
<haptiK> Slart_: oh its a 10 pack nm i misread the details LOL
<ActionParsnip> doc_willis: well the extension doesnt mean much
<supershort> can anyone help
<wces> ibin means that it is binary data
<doc_willis> ActionParsnip,  it means nothing .. so why do they bother.. at least foobar.run makes a little more sence
<doc_willis> wces,  and that basically means nothinbg. :)
<ActionParsnip> doc_willis: true
<wces> doc_willis: :)
<doc_willis> foobar.chmodplusXme,andrunme
<faria> hurra
<kenalex_> slade605:sorry i am not familiar with grub settings
<faria> it works noww
<faria> gr8
<faria> thanx thanx
<wces> faria: congratulations!
<doc_willis> faria,  assuming the realplaayer  apps actually work...
<ActionParsnip> faria: linux is case sensitive
<faria> u too
<wces> faria: enjoy your real media
<faria> thanx again all u helped me
<faria> may u live long
<ActionParsnip> faria: np
<mefisto__> I bet sound won't work and faria will be back soon
<Ham1979> Is there a program you can get for windows that lets you remote desktop to Ubuntu server
<faria> hehehe
<faria> then what
<doc_willis> Ham1979,  vnc, or freenx
<Ham1979> I have vnc but the server has restarted due to a power failure and is no longer logged in
<faria> u are here to help me so whu should i worry
<ikonia> Ham1979: then use ssh to login and restart it
<erUSUL> Ham1979: appart from doc_willis suggestions you can use a windows xserver like xming
<doc_willis> erUSUL,  i was just abouyt to type that. :)
<erUSUL> doc_willis: ;)
<doc_willis> or course it depends on his needs. :)
<vr8mf> hi, how can i customize my icons in quick lunch?
<doc_willis> local lan, vs over the internet.
<Ham1979> ikonia: I can ssh into it but u need to be logged in for vnc to work
<ikonia> Ham1979 restart vnc from ssh then login to vnc
<rohan_1> Ham1979: vnc , ssh , telnet(a little insecure) , ebox for admin
<Green_up> Crikey I made it
<Ham1979> cool will look up how to restart vnc
<slade605> anyone know what the 'lba' flag is while managing partitions?
<rohan_1> Ham1979: what there to look up what re you using?
<ikonia> slade605 "large big addresses" something like that, basiclly it's an old flag for big disks
<doc_willis> large block access.. needed when accessing
<slade605> ikonia:  thanks!
<ikonia> doc_willis: that's it
<doc_willis> big hd's -
<doc_willis> old-skool
<Ham1979> I right clicked on the comptuer and enabled remote desktop
<Ham1979> and have RealVNC installed on my windows machine
<ikonia> Ham1979 how are you right clicking if your vnc session is dead
<trader_> can someone help me with a sound driver issue please?#
<kenalex_> test1 ubuntu 64bit
<Ham1979> that's how I was able to access the server before
<Ham1979> but only worked when hyou left the server logged in
<ikonia> Ham1979 yes, we know this
<ikonia> Ham1979: I thought you where going to look how to restart vnc from the command line ?
<Ham1979> so since the server 30 miles up the road has restarted I need a way in to GUI
<Ham1979> I was then someone said what is there to restart, one sec!
<ikonia> Ham1979: 3 people told you 3 ways about 1 minute ago
<Jefo> do you know an _easy_ way to get linux on an usb stick (boot from usb)?
<maek> ikonia, ROFLMAO
<supershort> how do i install this video driver
<rohan_1> Ham1979: ok vnc is not installed as a service on ubuntu and look up! vnc is not the only way
<ikonia> maek ?
<doc_willis> Jefo,  'unetbootin' program can do that.
<ActionParsnip> supershort: what video card do you have?
<doc_willis> Jefo,  check google for its homepage. :) it can make usb sticks from a dozen different disrtos
<maek> <ikonia> Ham1979: 3 people told you 3 ways about 1 minute ago  << ---------
<doc_willis> Ham1979,  ssh in, run vncserver (install one if needed) then connect via vncclient.
<Green_up> can someone help me with a sound driver problem please?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Green_up
<frederick85> i was just wondering how i could check if compiz is running on this new system dont know much abotu it
<ubottu> Green_up: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rohan_1> Green_up: repeting wont get you help so wait
<wces> frederick85: run "ps aux | grep compiz"
<ActionParsnip> frederick85: its not standard so you need to install it. you know if you have it
<slade605> hey, guys, I am having an issue bootingl inux, it's coming up to 'error loading operating system' after I corrected the boot flag onto the correct HD
<Green_up> no sorry that wasn't deliberate...I used another name by mistake was chatting in mIRC on winslow previously
<supershort> ActionParsnip a trident blade
<bal> hi
<supershort> in a compaq laptop
<fenerli7> ﻿vr8mf: you are using gnome right? and by customize, did you mean adding/removing launchers?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hi. I have a question. If, in the output of "ls" command, some file is shown in red color, then what does it mean?
<rohan_1> slade605: boot live cd and reinstall grub
<amikrop> Is there a way I can tell apt that some orphaned dependencies (ready to be removed with autoremove) are actually needed, and don't consider them obsolete and ready for removal, any longer.
<case^> how do I make ubuntu more verbose on the loading screen?
<ActionParsnip> supershort: which model?
<supershort> i7
<rohan_1> case^: why so?
<vr8mf> fenerli7: ubuntu 8.04
<wces> Muhammad_Saad:It means it is a n archive
<bal> k
<case^> rohan_1: just to see if anything fails, I find it easier than scrolling through a log
<ActionParsnip> supershort: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215708
<vr8mf> fenerli7: i mean, i see somewere some effects i wana meke
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿vr8mf: dock?
<rohan_1> case^: hm.. let me se
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿vr8mf: avant-window-navigator?
<case^> fenerli7: awn is terrrible
<case^> rohan_1: thanks
 * wces seconds case^
<vr8mf> fenerli7: i did put the icons, and i want to see some animation on the quick launcher
<fenerli7> ﻿case^ yes, i know
<fenerli7> ﻿vr8mf: doubt that can be done on gnome panel
<vr8mf> fenerli7: on mouse over
<Muhammad_Saad> ﻿wces, and what does green color mean?
<fenerli7> ﻿vr8mf: what you are looking for is a "dock" like AWN, but as case^ said, they suck and are buggy
<vr8mf> fenerli7: how can i get there?
<fenerli7> install avant window navigator
<fenerli7> search for it in add/remove programs
<rohan_1> case^: i cant find anything you want the ubuntu loading screen to go away right?
<fenerli7> main menu > add/remove > search avant window navigator
<Green_up> ubotto I just get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<case^> rohan_1: yes, I'm struggling to find that options though
<tckb> anybody how to create usplash???
<ActionParsnip> !splash | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<tckb> i meant creating one not changing
<mefisto__> install awn-manager to change avant's settings
<wces> Muhammad_Saad:dircolors  --print-database
<rohan_1> tckb: use gimp(or any vector graraphics tool) to make your own
<jrib> !usplash | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bartek> Hi there, what command can I run that will output the BusID's of my video card?
<tckb> i have created my images but dont know how to write the c code to make a custimized usplash
<vr8mf> fenerli7: cant find. where on application?
<frederick85> how do I find out which video card i'm using
<ActionParsnip> bartek: lspci will say
<jrib> bartek: lspci
<bartek> It has two slots, and I just need to verify if it's uisng the same BusID for both the slots
<case^> how to have a verbose loading screen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879945
<bartek> thanks
<ActionParsnip> frederick85: lspci will say
<amikrop> Is there a way I can tell apt that some orphaned dependencies (ready to be removed with autoremove) are actually needed, and don't consider them obsolete and ready for removal, any longer.
<jrib> tckb: see ubottu
<ActionParsnip> amikrop: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jrib> amikrop: you could try installing them explicitly?
<amikrop> jrib: Good idea. Thanks.
<vr8mf> fenerli7: i find it. must install and then?
<tckb> yeah.. i know how to compile and all other stuff to create a .so file but dont know  how to write the Code for it
<tckb> i meant the C code that is used to controll the behaviour of usplash
<fenerli7> ﻿vr8mf: see my PM
<prog077> When I opened the  packages  manger show me an error message
<prog077>  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg - configure-a' to correct the problem.
<prog077>  E: _cache-> open () failed, please report.
<ActionParsnip> tckb: you dont use c code to configure usplash, you use configuration files
<supershort> ive edited the xorg.conf file but i cant safe it
<jrib> prog077: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<supershort> using gedit
<ActionParsnip> prog077: make sure you have no other package / installers running then run that line
<jrib> supershort: you need to open it with 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ActionParsnip> prog077: the system is telling you how to fix it
<ruedii> Hello, does anyone know how to add the metabuntu repository to my ubuntu repository list?
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | ruedii
<ubottu> ruedii: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tckb> and what wud that be
<mefisto__> ruedii: the webpage tells you how
<prog077> I'am a junior in Linux
<prog077>  Please Help
<gaz> hi i am mounting a smb share on my windows desktop and whenever i specify a umask no matter what i put it always makes the share world writable? any ideas
<jrib> prog077: did you do what I suggested?
<ActionParsnip> prog077: do you have apt running or synaptic?
<prog077> what an ido?
<prog077> what can ido?
<jrib> prog077: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jrib> !who | prog077
<ubottu> prog077: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis>  run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<tckb> this is the source of a usplash http://tckb.pastebin.com/m12bfe78d
<ActionParsnip> prog077: listen...are you running anything like apt or synaptic?
<dr_willis> :)
<tckb> in the simlar manner how to write?
<Dolo> anyone here use compiz know how to have a differnt wall paper on each desktop?
<supershort> i fcked it, and it comes up a black screen, how i fix that
<jrib> Dolo: check your options for the cube in ccsm
<tckb> anybody plz help me ]
<Green_up> can someone tell me the terminal command to install my sound driver please?
<Dolo> jrib: Ya i have the cube
<ActionParsnip> supershort: reboot, press esc to load the grub menu then oot to recovery
<ActionParsnip> oot == boot
<jrib> Dolo: yeah, check the settings for it in ccsm
<tckb> USPLASH help plz\
<MrCollins> ?
<jrib> tckb: was the wiki not helpful?
<prog077> ﻿ ActionParsnip : idon't understand ?
<tckb> nope
<ActionParsnip> tckb: in what way?
<tckb> i have gone
<tckb> through wiki
<tckb> long back
<ActionParsnip> prog077: reboot your system then run that command the system is telling you
<rohan_1> !tckb: avoid wirte in many sntnces
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tckb> i know these things plz tell me how to write the Usplash; sry ...
<prog077> where's the command?
<ActionParsnip> prog077: sudo shutdown -r now
<mefisto__> hehe
<ActionParsnip> prog077: that will reboot your pc
<prog077> hehe
<rohan_1> blah blah blah i have to go and take a dump ill be back soon
<_haywire_> cya rohan_1
<dam85> what is the best free hosting control panel?
<prog077> thanx man
<jrib> rohan_1: you don't need to tell us you are leaving
<rohan_1> _haywire_: that was fast
<ActionParsnip> prog077: then try again, if its no good, come back here
<prog077> you are helpful
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: webmin + virtualmin + usermin
<Dolo> jrib: what the option called that im looking for?
<IntangibleLiquid> i've been stuck in this "recover file" forever and cannot open any documents or presentations in OO, what should i do to get rid of the recovery message that seems always there?
<supershort> ubuntu gutsy detected and installed the card fine, hardy doesn't
<rohan_1> dam85: ebox
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: with webmin i can't add subdomain
<dam85> is possible?
<rohan_1> !ebox > dam85
<ubottu> dam85, please see my private message
<dam85> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: I've never had a problem adding sub-domains with it, one of the powerful features I find
<supershort> nah action black screen of death
<jrib> Dolo: background images?
<rohan_1> hm.. network overlaod
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: really?
<Guest92557> http://www.bashpartys.de/
<Dolo> jrib: do you know what I'm talking about?
<dam85> mmm i don't remember why i can't add new subdomins
<jrib> Dolo: yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: 2 clicks and there's a new subdomain for mail, web, and ftp
<jrib> Dolo: just add your background images to the desktop cube preferences
<dam85> no i want to add new subdomain
<dam85> example
<dam85> test1.website.com          test2.website.com      ecc ecc
<dam85> do you mean that?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: yes, thats what I just said.
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: you can choose what services each sub-domain has
<jrib> Guest92557: stay on-topic
<marc-andre> nobody knows about csync2? :(
<Dolo> jrib: in ccsm/ desktop cube/ appearance?
<jrib> Dolo: yeah
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: i think to reinstall webmin
<dam85> :)
<ikonia> dam85: be aware webmin is not supported and has security issues
<choonming> which package should i install if i wish to setup a home nas?
<Dolo> jrib:  doesnt seem to be having any effect
<dam85> ikonia: is not supported??
<ikonia> dam85: yes, ubuntu community does not support it
<GeekWannabe> This ubuntu is quite nice
<jrib> Dolo: wfm
<supershort> if i start and reinstall ubuntu, and it comes up the black screen , does it ever load eventually?
<dam85> ok
<dam85> i have to dowload .deb package
<dam85> and install it
<jrib> Dolo: make sure you are using "custom effects" in system -> preferences -> appearance
<KenBW> is there a way to stop gedit highlighting everything red when you don't close an HTML tag properly?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: http://dam85.tjworld.net/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/52448/
<Dolo> jrib: theme custom
<jrib> Dolo: under "visual effects"
<LjL> KenBW: try closing it properly perhaps ;P
<Dolo> jrib: ya custom
<arunvkumar> which one is the best keylogger for ubuntu?
<KenBW> LjL: lol. i do - its just jarring when youre in the middle of typing it
<LjL> !info lkl | arunvkumar, this is the only one i'm aware of
<ubottu> arunvkumar, this is the only one i'm aware of: lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<choonming> i want to setup a home nas, which package should i install? im new to this
<chrizzo> anyone knows what the reason for a flickering screen might be? examples where that happens: SuperTux / Totem Movie Player when playing a DVD
<Dolo> jrib:  holywood got nothing
<arunvkumar> only lkl is thr?
<jrib> Dolo: try disabling and re-enabling the cube I guess.  Do other changes have any effect?
<ActionParsnip> choonming: just share a folder with either samba or nfs (samba if you use windows)
<Slart_> choonming: I'm not sure if there is one easy package.. what kind of file sharing protocol do you want to use? windows file sharing? nfs? ftp?
<ActionParsnip> choonming: then mount it as /home
<LjL> arunvkumar: it's the only thing found by "apt-cache search keylog"
<ActionParsnip> choonming: the files will then be stored on the remote system
<arunvkumar> ok
<choonming> im planning to setup a home nas then use vpn to access from overseas
<Slart_> arunvkumar: keylogger? I've never seen one in the repos.. what do you want to do with it?
<arunvkumar> thnks
<Dolo> i can change the wallpaper , I was asking how to have differnt wallpapers on the differnt sides of the cube
<choonming> im thinking of using either ftp or nfs
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple : i see
<ActionParsnip> choonming: both windows and linux can mount ftp
<Slart_> choonming: then you'll need an ftp server and nfs server respectively
<KenBW> is there a way to ssh across the internet if i cant enable Port Forwarding?
<arunvkumar> i want log all keystokes on my comptr
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: you can but you cant have nautilus drawing the desktops so you wont have any desktop icons
<choonming> i've got an ftp server but the concern the is the upload speed
<LjL> KenBW: to ssh *out* or use an ssh *server*?
<choonming> my max upload is 512kb
<KenBW> LjL: sorry?
<Dolo> thats kinda lame
<ActionParsnip> choonming: you'll need to upgrade your connection if its going over WAN
<Dolo> thank you for all your help
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: but can you "connect" subdomin.domain.com  --> to a directory example /var/web1/sub1
<dam85> ?
<Dolo> have a good day
<LjL> KenBW: i mean, if you want to ssh *to* a remove server, then that should work with no need to port forward anything, usually... if you want to use your computer as an ssh server, then that's another story
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Sure
<KenBW> LjL: yea, thats what im trying to do - make my PC a server
<bartek> Hi there, I am getting the error "RADEON: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found" but I do have a Device Section with this BusID in my xorg.conf .. My only idea is that my "primary" screen is on my secondary slot (4:0:1) but due to how my card works I want the primary slot being used by my TV for optimal output (which is my secondary screen basically) ... Any idea why my device section isn't being found? This is for du
<Slart_> choonming: well.. ftp, nas and the rest will work.. but it might be slow depending on what you want to do with it
<arunvkumar> how remote login to anthr ubuntu system  is posible thrgh wifi
<choonming> thats my main concern cause 512kb is the max i can get for now. thinking of getting it hosted in datacenter but costly
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: The sub-domains gets its own root web dir in /home/parent.domain/domains/subdomain/
<ikonia> arunvkumar the netwrok connection doesn't matter
<LjL> KenBW: well, in that case, if your computer can't use any inbound ports, and you can't port forward, that's not easily doable. you can set up a reverse ssh tunnel, then your computer will somehow have to know which IP address the *client* is connecting *from*
<choonming> i just want to be able to access my drive at home
<ActionParsnip> choonming: id look at the datacentre cost vs getting an sdsl line
<jrib> Dolo: ah right, I don't have nautilus drawing my desktop.  That's probably wmhy
<arunvkumar> ok
<jrib> good catch ActionParsnip
<KenBW> LjL: is that way doable?
<arunvkumar> can u explain tht
<LjL> KenBW: basically, it's the server connecting to the client rather than vice versa, and i'm afraid it's a bit involved anyway. i have one such thing on my server, but i set it up long ago and i'm not quite sure i remember the steps
<choonming> i'll take that into consideration
<arunvkumar> i dont no to do in any netwrk conctn
<choonming> thanks
<Dolo> I use 4 sides of my cube and wanted to set them up as seprate work spaces with there own wallpaper and icons
<ActionParsnip> choonming: sdsl is more expensive but has faster uploads (infact upload and download are the same or Symettric)
<LjL> KenBW: well, it's doable if it's always the same client connecting, and from always the same IP...
<IntuitiveNipple> LjL: Are you thinking of reverse-SSH connections?
<idimmu> um a dude i work with created a user as a systems user, is there anyway to turn it in to a regular user with out actually deleting it and recreating it>?
<ActionParsnip> Dolo: id ask in #compiz
<Dolo> but whenver i flip desktops its the same wallpaper and files, icons etc
<choonming> my country is not offering sdsl
<KenBW> LjL: so i wouldn't be able to spontaneously decide to ssh to it from anywhere - id have to set up the connection first?
<LjL> IntuitiveNipple: i am, yes (although my own setup involves a VPN too, though i don't quite remember why)
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: but with webmin o VIRTUALmin ?
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: remove it from the group admin and sudoer
<choonming> i can get max 512kb for adsl lines
<Slart_> Dolo: let me know if you find anything.. I've only seen hacks where you have to hardcode that stuff.. nothing easy or simple
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: i can to do all the operations via browser?
<idimmu> ActionParsnip: no he created it with adduser --system <username>
<bartek> Hi there, I am getting the error "RADEON: No matching device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found" but I do have a Device Section with this BusID in my xorg.conf ..
<choonming> therefore my only option is datacenter or find another workaround
<idimmu> so we cant log in to the box with it
<ActionParsnip> choonming: id look into sdsl providers, a 4mb up / 4mb down should be decent
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: both; virtualmin installs as a module of webmin
<ActionParsnip> idimmu: then you need usermod
<dam85> ok so via browser is better
<dam85> thanks now install it
<LjL> KenBW: well, yes and no. my own setup involves crontab entries and a VPN... that way, i'm able to SSH whenever i want, as long as the server was previously set up to try to connect to my IP address (and i can do that remotely by uploading my address to a website, then have to wait some minutes for the crontab entry to pick it up)
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Yes, everything is managed via HTTPS , the default webmin port being 10000
<nikki_> Which channel do ubuntu guys usually hang around in? For fun? (no support and serious stuff)
<dam85> good
<LjL> nikki_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<KenBW> LjL: sounds like more effort than its worth :P
<dam85> so i have to install before webmin.deb
<dam85> and then virtualmin
<dam85> right?
<ActionParsnip> nikki_: this is all i chat on
<choonming> ActionParsnip: there isnt sdsl at my place if im not mistaken
<Slart_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<nikki_> LjL, thanks! :)
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: yes, and you might want to install the virtualmin theme and switch to it too. Read the virtualmin installation guide for more info
<ActionParsnip> choonming: its a different service alltogether, id look into it, your current provider may be able to get you sdsl
<choonming> hopefully
<LjL> KenBW: it can be... for me, accessing my server when out of home was pretty important. another possible way could be to use an IPv6 tunnel, i think. then the client would have to be connected to such a tunnel itself too, of course
<choonming> thanks for your help ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> choonming: it may be better to have it hosted
<ActionParsnip> choonming: also they will perform backups too
<LjL> KenBW: (or, for that matter, an IPv4 tunnel, but while i'm aware there are open IPv6 tunnels available, i don't know of IPv4 ones)
<KenBW> LjL: :|
<KenBW> LjL: pass
<dam85> ok
<LjL> KenBW: you're positively sure you have no way to port forward anything?
<KenBW> LjL: the router's loced down and we've lost the password
<KenBW> locked*
<LjL> KenBW: might it support uPnP?
<LjL> ... and have it enabled
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: To dispell some of the FUD about webmin on Ubuntu, you might find this interesting: http://www.aigarius.com/blog/2007/12/07/webmin-alternatives/#comment-75218
<KenBW> LjL: it might, if i knew what that meant
<LjL> KenBW: well, uPnP is a protocol that programs can use to automatically request port forwarding from a router. i think most modern routers support it, but having it enabled is another matter
<KenBW> so itd be a router setting, not PC
<KenBW> ?
<zeth-ubuntu> please help .... Pidgin is broken,,,
<LjL> KenBW: yes, but if that setting is already enabled, then you can use an uPnP client on your PC (not that i'm aware of any that aren't a peer-to-peer program on Linux, but i guess one can be found) to open the wanted port
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: simple quick fix is close all pidgins then mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old; pidgin &
<ce> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: let me know if thats any good
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: its basically setting you back to default settings but we are backing up so we lose nothing
<KenBW> LjL: im not at home atm, so probably not worth looking into this minute. But ill definitely take a look when im back, thanks
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: if its still no good we know its not screwed settings
<razel> hello
<LjL> KenBW: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Gateway_Device_Protocol as a starting point
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : this is the output: zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ pidginlibnm_glib_nm_state_cb: dbus returned an error.  (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown) The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service filesSegmentation fault
<syslq> Guys what is the most ubuntu way of installing audio video codecs? Gstreamer?
<LjL> KenBW: i think the MiniUPnP that's referenced in that article should work as a client to just request your router to forward ports... it's not packaged in Ubuntu though, so you'll have to compile it
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: did the rename help any?
<razel> can anyone help me how to empty my trash .. im using ubuntu hardy i copied folders from dvd but got but then i deleted it i cant empy trash i got an error that i dont have permissions.. can anyone help me.. ?
<ActionParsnip> !trash | razel
<ubottu> razel: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Slart_> !trash | razel
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | syslq
<ubottu> syslq: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<caumi22> Hello...I am new to IRC, and I have a question about global network and proxy settings for Ubuntu. I am using both KDE and Gnome. How can I set the global proxy so that all my internet goes through a ssh tunnel that I have? localhost:7070
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : nope ... still crashing
<ActionParsnip> razel: you may need to change permissions on the trash folder
<syslq> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<razel> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: sudo apt-get --purge remove pidgin; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get -y install pidgin
<ActionParsnip> razel: use sudo to empty the folder if it is populated
<KenBW> LjL: thanks :D
<syslq> Damn this is cool :)
<razel> ok what is the command
<razel> ?
<faria> hello
<faria> how to open lock files
<ActionParsnip> razel: cd ~/.local/share/Trash; sudo rm -rf *
<razel> wow cool... thanks a lot..
<razel> :)
<KenBW> ActionParsnip: prepare for flaming from everyone saying "you shouldnt recommend rm  -rf"
<ActionParsnip> razel: the first part goes where ubottu said trash was, then removed any files
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: same crash and same output
<ActionParsnip> KenBW: i made sure he was in the correct folder first, but its not very advisable to use, it does have its place though
<razel> ok, why cant i empty trash manually? do i have to use that command everytime?
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: hmm
<Pici> ActionParsnip: If you're going to suggest that you should use && instead of ;, since if for some reason the 'cd' fails it will still run the second command, which will be a Bad Thing™ if its not in a directory you want.
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: can we have a pastebin of the output including the line you use to run pidgin
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: did you see the output? ... does it tell you anything?
<ActionParsnip> Pici: oh, ok
<dam85> can you connect to http://www.webmin.com ?
<razel> what is -rf command means?
<KenBW> ActionParsnip: i know, i just know people have a tendency to get anal about it
<Pici> razel: recursive, force.
<jrib> ActionParsnip: and people will often ignore what you say and just type the two commands separately, often times not caring about output
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d5e26c5f1
<LjL> caumi22, uhm, the most standard way i know should be to set the http_proxy variable, but i'm not entirely sure how to set it so that it propagates everywhere
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: yes
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: have you recently installed a plugin
<razel> Pici: I see so i have to learn more commands.. i think because other manual commands cant be use.. am i right?
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: say maybe for..banshee?
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: well I have had Pidgin on this machine since installing Ubuntu ....
<caumi22> LJL: thanks, but is there a gui way for people that cant do that? I'd like to setup a help page for everyone, n00bs and not.
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: have you added any plugins?
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: is very slow
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Try http://webmin.alogica.it/
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: not that I know of ....
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: hmm
<razel> well thanks guys..
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: what version of pidgin?
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I mean it was working perfectly and then just crashed
<Pici> razel: It takes a long time to learn the command, use the man pages if you arent sure of what a command does.  i.e.: man rm
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: well it would be the patest in the Ubuntu repos ...
<bike> hi
<bike> all
<LjL> caumi22, well, both GNOME and KDE have proxy settings i believe... in KDE, it's kcontrol -> internet & network -> proxy
<bike> any one who like to buy bike and iphone or samsong omnia i900 pm me pls
<uriol> hello
<xukun> is there a way to install ubuntu on xfs file system?
<uriol> i am a new user of linux ubuntu
<LjL> caumi22: (or, using System Settings, Network Settings -> Proxy)
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: 1:2.4-1ubuntu2.1
<caumi22> LjL: yeah, but I've tried that and it doesnt do its job, as programs like firefox ignore those settings
<DaveKong> can anyone tell me where to get info on dual or tri booting with two hard disks? i.e. windowsXP, ubuntu, ubuntu64
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/209162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209162 in pidgin "dbus seems to crash on resume after suspend taking networkmanager and pidgin with it" [Undecided,Invalid]
<uriol> id like to know how can i put a bigger "trash bin" on the desktop
<uriol> because the trash icon is very little
<richnl> hey everyone i am back
<LjL> caumi22: i suspect that firefox ignores anything but its own proxy settings
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: ok, downloaded webmin_1.430_all.deb
<dam85> now install it
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: Is dbus running according to `/etc/init.d/dbus status'
<dmh65> uriol: I think you need to start gnome-conf
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: this may help, it seems common: http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?ctype=xml&id=223925
<caumi22> LjL: oh that would explain it, its the only one I've tried becasue I thought it would be the most common.... I'll try that and re-ask or not. thanks LjL
<richnl> hey guys i have a question: do i need a virus scanner for ubuntu?
<dmh65> you can select to show the bin on the desktop in there
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: make sure you are fully up to date
<LjL> !virus | richnl
<ubottu> richnl: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  :  zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/dbus statusUsage: /etc/init.d/dbus {start|stop|reload|restart|force-reload}
<LjL> caumi22, i believe that, with the KDE proxy settings, you can also set the "environment variables" (i.e. the http_proxy thing that i mentioned) from the interface. that might (might) be a good option
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: I am always up to date ... :)
<DaveKong> richnl: no
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: restart it just in case
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: you'll need sudo for that
<macvr> hi guys... i'm trying to setup the Computer Temperature Monitor 0.9.6.1.... i'm not able set the alarm... how do i set a sound event as alarm?
<Slart> uriol: can't you just right click on it and change the size?
<faria> can printer install when i connect with pc in ubuntu ??
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: whats the command?
<xukun> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<uriol> it appears on the lower bar
<uriol> a little icon
<nadz_> hello..
<uriol> it is fixed
<macvr> uriol... u r telling me?
<nadz_> newbie for ubuntu here..
<caumi22> LjL: good point and deffinetly a "will try". Is there any way I can test to make sure its working for everything, including things like skype and mail? ...apart from the obvious of turning off the tunnel? somehting like a net command to view connections?
<richnl> oke thanx guys
<IntangibleLiquid> nadz_: hi
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : ok that knocked me offline ...
<xukun> grub fails to install when I install ubuntu on xfs file system
<nadz_> hello all
<Jampiter> Hi
<richnl> and how can i setup my desktop ? you know make it look nice with a clock or something
<Jampiter> How do I write a .img file to a floppy? I believe it's a RaWrite image.
<LjL> caumi22: well, i don't think there's a way that spares you from starting all the programs you need and trying them. there is a command to view connections, that's "netstat" (try netstat -np), but i'm not sure that'd help with this
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : still crashes ... same error
<LjL> Jampiter: i believe you can use "dd" for that
<usser> Jampiter, try dd if=filename.img /dev/fd0
<usser> Jampiter, err dd if=filename.img of=/dev/fd0
<Jampiter> Thanks LjL and usser :D
<nikki__> Anyone knows which drivers should be used for an nVidia Geforce FX 5600? I tried the nvidia-glx-new, but it causes my screen to flicker, jitter and tear.
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : whats that glibc part in the output about ?...
<macvr> ﻿hi guys... i'm trying to setup the Computer Temperature Monitor 0.9.6.1.... i'm not able set the alarm... how do i set a sound .wav as alarm?
<caumi22> LjL: awesome. I guess if it lists all connections, then I'll see if any isnt using the tunnel port. If thats the case, problem solved. Thanks a mil
<GuLRS08> sometimes my pendrive doesn't mount! what can I do to mount it properly?
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip : is it becasue I am using Wicd instead of Network Manager for gnome?
<caumi22> LjL: oh, one more thing, might you know the way to leave the tunnel on (by loggin in with the terminal or something) and closing the terminal and the connection stays?
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: possibly
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip  : would be strange becasue it was working before with Wicd
<ActionParsnip> zeth-ubuntu: what did you change before the error?
<dmh65> uriol: do alt f2
<zeth-ubuntu> ActionParsnip : I don't think I changed anything ... thats the wierd thing about it
<dmh65> uriol: then type gconf-editor
<LjL> caumi22, well, depending on the tunnel software you're using, it might have a "daemonize" option, look at the manual. you might also want to write a proper init.d script to start it at bootup, look at /etc/init.d/skeleton for information on writing one. finally, you can use the quick and dirty solution of typing "screen" and then starting the tunnel
<macvr> ﻿hi guys... i'm trying to setup the Computer Temperature Monitor 0.9.6.1.... i'm not able set the alarm... how do i set a sound .wav as alarm?
<LjL> !screen | caumi22
<ubottu> caumi22: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<uriol> thank you
<uriol> i have done
<uriol> on apps folder, nautilus and desktop
<dmh65> take a look in there
<uriol> there i marked show trash icon
<uriol> and computer icon
<dmh65> good, should sort it
<macvr> guys how do i run a .wav file from terminal?
<Pici> macvr: generally aplay file.wav
<nikki__> macvr: mplayer, cmus...
<dmh65> uriol: for a noob you found that fast
<nikki__> Which drivers should be used for GeForce FX 5600?
<dmh65> its gordan freeman
<richnl> do you guys know how to search for computers on a network to share files?
<GuLRS08> sometimes my pendrive doesn't automount! what's wrong?
<macvr> picl> thankx
<caumi22> LjL , ubottu: thanks guys, thats plenty to keep up my reaserch, dont want to take up more of your time. Thanks for the help, its much appreceated. Cheers
<||arifaX> GuLRS08: do you share it windows/linux and just remove it from win without cleanly undock?
<GuLRS08> ||arifaX, I dont use windows
<macvr> pici> thanx aplay worked
<GuLRS08> ||arifaX, The strange is that sometimes it does mount and sometimes not
<||arifaX> GuLRS08: I see
<richnl> please someone help
<amenado> GuLRS08-> perhaps your rules in udev for automounting is not matching the usb parameters,
<||arifaX> GuLRS08: I only know, that there are problems with not correctly unmounted ones (coming from eg. windows) Maybe the mountpoint at yours is used by a different device. what does it do after remove/replug?
<xbxb> Let's say I want to access /foo/bar and bar's permissions allow me to. Does it matter if /foo's permission disallow the access? Do parent directories' permissions play any role in determining access/write rights?
<||arifaX> GuLRS08: yeah and as amenado writes udev is a good point to google fore
<erUSUL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<GuLRS08> ||arifaX, thanks I will check that
<usser> xbxb, its a little tricky, suppose you dont have rw permissions on /foo but u have explicitly allowed it on /foo/bar
<usser> xbxb, you wont be able to go into /foo but if u know that there exists a folder there called bar you can access it directly
<usser> xbxb, ie cd /foo ; cd bar wont work but cd /foo/bar will work just fine
<xbxb> I see.
<ce_imoettttddddd> pk8u9k
<ce_imoettttddddd> jmnnmmjh
<xbxb> Thanks usser.
<LjL> ce_imoettttddddd: cats and keyboards don't go along
<usser> xbxb, np
<tanazzo> list!
<tanazzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nikki__> Which drivers should be used for GeForce FX 5600?
<ce_imoettttddddd> i love you
<bactran> r
<LjL> ce_imoettttddddd, this is a busy channel, use it only if you have a support question, please
<ce_imoettttddddd> xdrbgyc
<ce_imoettttddddd> hghjnhy
<ce_imoettttddddd> byn nftg
<ce_imoettttddddd> cgvbhj,
<FloodBot1> ce_imoettttddddd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !nvida | nikki__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida
<erUSUL> !nvidia | nikki__
<ubottu> nikki__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kpoman> hi to all ! is there a way to install ubuntu to an external hard drive ?
<kpoman> an usb one
<zer0h> is gnome-keyringmanager missing for somoene else too? i cnanot install gnome
<zer0h>   gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-keyring-manager (>= 2.20.0) but it is not installable
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kpoman> mmm the problem is other: I did install ubuntu to an external usb device, but it installed the MBR on the internal one, so if I boot without the external one plugged, I get error 21 in stage 1.5, because the mbr doesnt find the stage2 info present on the usb device
<DIFH-iceroot> is there somethin like apt-get upgrade -s | mailx -s "Updates"  which only sends me an mail if there are updates? i want ro run a cronjob for this and only want mails if there are new versions
<zetheroo-ubuntu> what other gnome chat apps are there besides Pidgin?
<dietrich> #quit
<kibibyte> i have question
<kibibyte> sudo mysqldump -uroot -proot fizzy_gwt > npublisher.sql
<kibibyte> -bash: npublisher.sql: Permission denied
<kibibyte> why??
<Pici> kibibyte: What directory are you in when you issue that command? Does your user have permissions there?
<kibibyte> Pici, but im using sudo
<zer0h> is gnome broken?
<zer0h> i cannot install it
<Pici> kibibyte: Sudo does not propogate across IO redirection operators.  You can do something like: sudo mysqldump -uroot -proot fizzy_gwt | sudo tee npublisher.sql    though.
<kibibyte> ok
<LjL> Pici, that sounded like one of those doctors' explanations of your diagnosis...... :P
<ta_> anyone have installed IceCore/Kablink in Ubuntu?
<vkrolow> what package I need install to fix this warring message "this theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine '' is not installed."?
<aho_> I have this usbtouchscreen
<aho_> and I'm having trouble getting it to work in x
<aho_> but it works fine in my ubuntu machine out of the box
<aho_> but on another fedora box I can't get it to configure properly
<ta_> vkrolow: start synaptic, look at the details for that theme - it will tell you what package/engine you need to install
<aho_> I'm trying to find out with ubuntu is doing under the hood
<aho_> but I doin't know where to look.  Can anyone give some insight ?
<vkrolow> ok
<vkrolow> ta_ I do this
<aho_> I just need to find out what device X configures the touch screen as as it is plugged in
<aho_> but /var/log/Xorg.0.log isn't showing anything about the touch screen
<vkrolow> ta_ what package I need install?
<Glady> hot milk
<ta_> vkrolow: I don't know, you haven't said what theme your trying to install.... You can find this out yourself when you look at the theme package with synaptic
<vkrolow> hmm
<vkrolow> ta_ I think this error occurred because the icon theme
<vkrolow> when I change the icon theme not show this error for me
<zetheroo-ubuntu> how can I get kopete to stop hogging my sound in Ubuntu?
<jim_p> !gstreamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: disable all audible notifications from kde's contol panel
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p  : I am using Ubuntu though... where is the kde control panel?
<Glady> I want to watch a video on opera and it doesnt work
<Glady> how come
<case^> Glady: because
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: open up a terminal and type kontrol or something similar
<Glady> I dont accept because as an answer
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p  : would I still have the sound notifications in kopete after that?
<jim_p> Glady: what type of video? flv (like from youtube) or any other form (like wmv)?
<lamur> hey people do you know how to search for computers on the network ?
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: no. isnt this what you want to disable?
<Glady> media player
<Slart> Glady: could be a million reasons.. you've not exactly given us a lot to work with.. my bet is on the site being swallowed by a hole in the ground.. might be because your monitor isn't turned on too.. hard to tell
<erUSUL> lamur: windows? Places>Net>windows network
<jim_p> Glady: wmv? install the mozilla-mplayer package
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p  : no ... I want/need the sounds .. just want to be able to play music at the same time as I chat
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: when a sound is played, music stops?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p  : either kopete has sound and nothing else ... or everything has sound and not kopete
<mkhlnsh> howdy. what files are on /home/$USER/.config on a default Ubuntu install? i'm trying to modiy the folders and can't find the file and also i don't remember the name...
<Slart> Glady: some examples of things you could tell us: format of the video, url to the video, error messages either from running opera in terminal or from the syslog or similar, do other videos play fine etc etc.. I'm sure you can think of more things to check
<erUSUL> zetheroo-ubuntu: configure kopete to use esd/pulseaudio
<lamur> erusul not windows, but ubuntu
<Glady> evrything goes fine
<erUSUL> lamur: but the ubuntu machines have samba (windows) shares?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> erUSUL : how would I do that?
<Glady> except "THAT video"
<case^> Glady: what video?
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: then tell (through) kopete to use the !@#$%^ arts subsystem that kde provides and leave alsa for the other players
<erUSUL> zetheroo-ubuntu: i never used kopete chck in the config... maybe is a kde wide configuration
<Glady> by magic it all froze in windows
<Glady> and now here in opera in ubuntu i cant even click any link
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: *(throu kde control panel)
<Glady> I m thinking about a russian attack. Any other idea?
<case^> Glady: url?
<GleepGlop> How do I remove evolution but keep gnome-panel?
<lamur> erusul do you have a command or something?
<slade605> hey all, I just finished installing ubuntu 8.04.1 x64 from the live cd and grub keeps coming up with 'error 17: cannot mount selected partition'
<frith> the default kernel seems to have a weird problem on my opterons,  the load average seems constantly high at ~1
<Glady> http://www.radio-canada.ca/television/3600_secondes_d_extase/
<hyd> irc://irc.abjects.net/elitewarez
<erUSUL> lamur: you can scan the network to see what machines there are on the said network
<frith> if i rebuild the kernel using opteron optimisations then the load average goes to 0 when idle
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p : how do you get the kde control panel in ubuntu?
<Andy80> hi all
<jim_p> slade605: some more info about how are partitions at your pc?
<KenBW> i've creted a ~/Templates folder, but they're not showing in the Create Document menu. Any ideas?
<lamur> oke thanx erusul
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: if you type kontrol at the terminal it will appear
<case^> Glady:     						if (browserDetect.OS == "Linux" && !this.oInst.oConfig.isMPlayerInstalled()) {
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: i dont know the exact command, i dont use any kde apps
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p : nope. .. doesn't
<slade605> jim_p: I have 2 hard drives sda/sdb and am trying to boot from sdc or hd2 according to grub and there is a 4th sdd
<Glady> where I type that
<case^> Glady: you need mplayer because of shitty code
<bXi> hello
<kebomix> hello , i have problem while installing ubuntu updates
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://download.tuxfamily.org/syzygy42/dists/gutsy/avant-window-navigator/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://siahe.com/zekr/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently
<kebomix> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 88.191.250.18 80]
<FloodBot1> kebomix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kebomix> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<bXi> is it correct that new ubuntu installs don't show colors while using ls?
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: try conrtol-panel
<jim_p> !kdelibs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdelibs
<Slart> bXi: yes.. I think you have to uncomment a line or two in .bashrc
<Glady> I'' go back in windows
<jim_p> slade605: fix menu.lst
<Andy80> on this machine (ubuntu-eee 8.04.1 on asus 901) I cannot su with my user... I've enabled root password, and I can login with root if I go to CTRL+ALT+F1, but I'm not able to su or su - from my user... how can I fix it?
<Pici> kebomix: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<case^> Glady: you need to associate mplayer with flv files
<lamur> hey guys is it good to install samba?
<kebomix> ubuntu 8,04
<erUSUL> Glady: bye bye then
<slade605> jim_p:  where will I type that at?
<Problembaer> yes ist id
<Slart> bye Glady
<Glady> I dunno how to do that
<Problembaer> :-)
<Problembaer> is
<case^> Glady: to be honest stop being so lazy and google
<kebomix> here is error while updating http://paste.ubuntu.com/52469/
<Slart> lamur: well.. if you want to share files with windows computers I'd say it's good
<mkhlnsh> anyone can tell me what files are on ~/.config?
<Pici> kebomix: You have old entries in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Glady> I love to be lazy
<case^> Glady: or go give MS some money
<case^> Glady: no help from me then;-)
<Glady> and I dont think it is a problem of association
<lamur> oke slart thanx that is what i thought
<bXi> Slart: my /etc/bash.bashrc has no settings for it it seems
<Glady> I think it is a blockhaus
<case^> it is -
<KenBW> i've creted a ~/Templates folder, but they're not showing in the Create Document menu. Any ideas?
<kebomix> root@Ubuntu-pc:/home/ahmed# /etc/apt/sources.list
<kebomix> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: there is some command that opens up the kde control panel. i dont know the exact name. the kde control panel is installd with kdelibs which are installed with kopete, k3b and so on. please ask at #kubuntu
<case^> Glady: this is the error
<case^> ﻿Glady:     						if (browserDetect.OS == "Linux" && !this.oInst.oConfig.isMPlayerInstalled()) {
<Slart> bXi: hmm.. let me check.. I've only changed it in ~/.bashrc , never checked in /etc
<case^> Glady: have fun fixing it
<Pici> kebomix: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   and remove the lines that are failing, they are not for the version of Ubuntu you are running.
<sriramoman> is there any way to cat a certain number of characters in a text file? or any program to do the same?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p : thanks I got it from them ...
<Glady> this is not an error code
<bXi> just added alias ls='ls --color=auto' to bashrc
<Slart> sriramoman: there are a bunch of small programs that do all kinds of nasty little things to text files, look at col, head, tail for a start
<Glady> it is tricky
<bXi> i find it weird that my ubuntu doesnt have it by default
<case^> Glady: open your error console in opera
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, start Nautilus, select Navigation and go to Templates. is it still ~/Templates?
<speps> hey guys little question. I don't remember the flag i have to use with cat or less to append  the content of a file to the stdout. I mean if i have a log file i wanna do something like "cat -flag file" in the way that if something is appended to "file" is appended to the standard output.Thanks
<Slart> sriramoman: I think there's one called cut too.. might do what you want
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: i did that
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: Go > Templates takes me to my ~/home
<erUSUL> speps: that's what "taif" or "tail -f" is for
<sriramoman> Slart, thank you. i'll check and be back with you if it does the purpose.
<mkhlnsh> ok. tell me what files do you have on ~/.config
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: me?
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, yes
<Glady> where is it
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, there should be at least 2 files...
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: autostart  gtk-2.0  totem    Trolltech.conf  user-dirs.locale compiz Last.fm  tracker  user-dirs.dirs  xfce4
<speps> erUSUL: Thanks1
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: oh yea, found it
<camel_> guys, anyone here?
<erUSUL> camel_: no
<erUSUL> !anyone | camel_
<ubottu> camel_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<camel_> hey erUSUL :)
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: ive set it to "XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/System/Templates"". do i have to restart anything for changes to take effect?
<erUSUL> XD
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, please, paste the content of user-dirs.dirs  and user-dirs.locale on a pastebin so i can fix my folders too. :D
<camel_> i have a problem here with ubuntu 8.04
<zewm_> What is the problem?
<Pici> !ask | camel_
<ubottu> camel_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<camel_> a amd-64 pc with nvidia geforce 6606
<camel_> *6600
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, it should work without restarting anything.
<camel_> ubottu, yea.. i know man
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: just to make sure, which file am i supposed to edit
<camel_> but i can see anything.. i need the drivers asap
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, users-dirs.dirs is what you have to edit.
<GleepGlop> I want to uninstall evolution but synaptic wants to uninstall gnome-panel too.  how do I circumvent this?
<camel_> i have 800x600 resolution
<KenBW> mkhlnsh: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20700
<Jafet> Where would I find the known hosts file for ssh?
<josaco> este si k mola
<Slart> GleepGlop: does the gnome-panel depend on evolution?
<camel_> how can i reset the graphics confiruration?
<GleepGlop> Slart: yes, i have no idea why
<camel_> is there a command or something?
<erUSUL> Jafet: ~/.ssh/* ?
<spikeh> I get error "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.", dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work, /etc/locale.gen does not exist; is this the problem?
<Jafet> erUSUL, ah.
<mkhlnsh> KenBW, thanks.
<Slart> GleepGlop: ah.. I think gnome-panel depends on some service evolution supplies.. not evolution itself
<LjL> GleepGlop: uhm, that's unexpected behavior for me. gnome-panel only has evolution (evolution-data-server) as a recommend
<Slart> GleepGlop: might be something mail-related.. do you really have to uninstall evolution?
<GleepGlop> Slart: oh, i want vanilla gnome not ubuntu-gnome
<erUSUL> Slart: evolution-data-server iirc
<erUSUL> Slart: it need it to put your calendar data (dates and appointments) on the clock/calendar applet. afacs
<erUSUL> afaics*
<spikeh> I get error "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.", dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work, /etc/locale.gen does not exist; is this the problem?
<LjL> erUSUL: but it's just a recommend, not a depend...
<erUSUL> GleepGlop: afaik vanilla-gnome does includes evolution
<sorsis> if i set my gnome timefield in top bar to show also the weather, what information source it uses?
<GleepGlop> erUSUL: I couldn't find a vanilla package in the repos
<sorsis> or what library is used to gather that infomartion?
<LjL> !locales | spikeh
<Slart> GleepGlop: hmm.. removing evolution doesn't uninstall gnome-panel for me.. are you on hardy?
<ubottu> spikeh: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<erUSUL> LjL: ok; where just my 2 cents ... ;)
<Slart> erUSUL: ah.. thanks
<cbr_> KDE IS the BEST f*** the Rest!
<GleepGlop> Slart: yep, hardy, but its the eeebuntu distro
<LjL> erUSUL: well, it's the only package that i see might be relevant, still. i knew that recommends are now installed by default, but i didn't think they also forced removal of the depending package when removed
<LjL> cbr_: that's not constructive
<amanulla> hii
<erUSUL> LjL: the original problem is: removing evolution removes gnome-panel too
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<camel_> guys, how i can reset metacity?
<GleepGlop> I might go ahead and uninstall and dpkg force install the gnome-panel deb
<amanulla> i have a doubt can i install xp after installing linux
<LjL> erUSUL: i know. and i'm saying, the only link i can see between the two *is* evolution-data-server... but it's a Recommends, so i still don't understand why that would happen
<syslq> Why is the same xvid video lower quality on linux than on windows? Gstreamer codes are so bad or what?
<camel_> guys, how i can reset metacity?
<LjL> amanulla: yes, but XP will probably overwrite your bootloader, and stop you from booting Linux, so you'll have to restore GRUB
<LjL> !grub | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> ljl:yes it will
<LjL> amanulla: of course, you also need to have (or make space for and create) a partition to put Windows on
<thiebaude> ljl:thats why its better to put install xp then install ubuntu, making partitions
<erUSUL> LjL: how about libedataserver ¿?
<LjL> thiebaude: well, the "making partitions" part can be done in the ubuntu installer too
<thiebaude> ljl:exactly
<thiebaude> ljl:that's the easiest way to do a dual boot
<genius> Why does my ubuntu see only 3 gb of memory?
<_maney> So frequently when I open a MS Word document with OOo (Hardy system), I get these crazy error dialogs about "error loading BASIC of document file:///usr/local/opt/OpenOffice.org1.1.1/share/basic/WebWizard/script.xbl: General Error"  What the heck does it think it's doing?
<LjL> erUSUL: ... doesn't seem to depend on evolution or evolution-data-server
<sorsis> genius: it might be because of problems with hardware and the thing that you are using 32bit version
<edaoman> i am using windows operating system and ubuntu operating system,how to automatically mount one of the windows volume when boot the ubuntu operating system?
<erUSUL> LjL: yep... sometimes the dependencies are really hard to follow
<erUSUL> genius: is 32 bit ubuntu ?
<genius> erUSUL: yes
<Slart> edaoman: put it in the fstab
<Slart> !fstab | edaoman
<ubottu> edaoman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sorsis> edaoman: i think ntfs partitions are mounted automatically to /media/
<erUSUL> genius: that's a limitatin of the arquitecture. the same happens on windows.... you need 64 bit
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<AzizLight> i
<mm2000> hi there. how can i login as www-data in from the terminal?
<genius> erUSUL: can i make kernel upgrade and update software w/o reinstall?
<GleepGlop> Slart: yeh, if I try and remove evolution-data-server-common, gnome-panel is removed too.  I guess I can keep just that.
<thiebaude> mm2000:you trying to get on-line?
<cristiano_> oi
<nikki_> Which nVidia drver should I use for a GeForce FX 5600 card? I tried 173.14.12 (official, nvidia, and envyng), and 96.43.05 (envyng), but the screen flickers, and I get horizontal artifacts. This doesn't, however, happen with 71.86.04, but then, compiz won't run without xgl, and I can't run TF2 under wine because of lack of pixel shader support.
<edaoman> thanks for Slart , ubottu , sorsis
<erUSUL> genius: no; maybe the 32 bit server kernel can access all the ram but i'm not sure
<AzizLight> I'm configuring urxvt. In .Xdefaults which should I use URxvt.[resource] or URxvt*[resource] and what is the diference between the two please?
<LjL> genius, erUSUL: it's a limitation of the kernel, but you don't necessarily need 64-bit. i believe the Server kernel, for instance, can support more than 3Gb
<mm2000> <thiebaude>: haha.
<mm2000> anyone?
<benzss> is xubuntu the best ubuntu 'flavour' for laptops?
<Pici> benzss: Depends on your needs really.
<benzss> my laptop isn't particularly quick but it isn't low-end either, and i'm not sure i wnat to inflict the bloated usual ubuntu variant on it
<MethodOne> benzss, what are the specs of your laptop?
<thiebaude> !www-data
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about www-data
<locke> benjick, its the best for lower end computers, and anything that isn't much of a powerhouse
<locke> er
<locke> benzss,
<LjL> benzss: in my opinion, it mostly depends on the applications you're going to use. if you're going to use full GNOME and/or KDE applications, it makes little sense to use Xfce for performance reasons, since you'll get just about all of the "bloat" anyway
<nikki_> Which nVidia drver should I use for a GeForce FX 5600 card? I tried 173.14.12 (official, nvidia, and envyng), and 96.43.05 (envyng), but the screen flickers, and I get horizontal artifacts. This doesn't, however, happen with 71.86.04, but then, compiz won't run without xgl, and I can't run TF2 under wine because of lack of pixel shader support.
<mm2000> how can I be the user www-data?
<locke> benzss, if you are a fan of quick response and don't want to have to worry about any bloat, go with it, it's very nice and quick
<GleepGlop> benzss: I've had luck using zenwalk and archlinux
<LjL> mm2000: don't be, perhaps make yourself a member of the *group* www-data rather
<nikki_> benzss: Or, use xmonad. I'm using it right now, and it rocks. :P
<benzss> oh cool lots of ideas :]
<GleepGlop> benzss: on legacy machines :)
<thiebaude> benzss:or you could you a window manager
<mm2000> <LjL>: I want to become the user www-data, is that possible?
<DaLiang> hello,I can.t move my soft application interface in the screem!!!
<nikki_> benzss: Use xmonad, if you're willing to tamper around with configs (but you'll get what you want).
<mm2000> I want to have exactly the same permissions as it so i can debug a php-script.
<nikki_> benzss: Use xmonad, if you're willing to tamper around with configs (but you'll get what you want).
<legend2440> genius: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-more-than-3gb-ram-on-32-bit-ubuntu.html
<nikki_> Which nVidia drver should I use for a GeForce FX 5600 card? I tried 173.14.12 (official, nvidia, and envyng), and 96.43.05 (envyng), but the screen flickers, and I get horizontal artifacts. This doesn't, however, happen with 71.86.04, but then, compiz won't run without xgl, and I can't run TF2 under wine because of lack of pixel shader support.
<LjL> mm2000: sudo -u www-data -i
<mm2000> <LjL>: ty
<benzss> MethodOne: i'll be honest with you... i'm not sure of the speed of the processor, but it's amd turion 64bit (X2 mobile?), with 1gig ram, ati radeon xpress 1100 (biggest problem i think)
<nikki_> ubottu: Hello!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello!
<thiebaude> benzss:how much memory do you have?
<benzss> thiebaude: 1gb
<nikki_> ubottu: kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<nikki_> Ubottu is fun. :P
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is fun. :p
<LjL> benzss: i really doubt the graphics card would make *any* different as far as the desktop environment goes, unless you use desktop effects
<nikki_> ubottu lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<benzss> i wouldn't bother with compiz on a laptop
<LjL> !botabuse | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<benzss> to be honest i just want something that can word process, play music/films etc with no trouble but not be bloated or anything
<thiebaude> benzss:ubuntu should be quick with 1 gb, i have only 512
<benzss> so i'm hearing archlinux and xubuntu?
<genius> So i need to enable PAE mode for my kernel. I've done this when i was on windows.
<benzss> thiebaude: ye it *should* be fine, but i'm always skeptical. my pc specs aren't much better than this laptop but it performs way better
<kebomix> thx
<IamSOG> if it's too slow try Xubuntu
<thiebaude> benzss:try fluxbox
<GleepGlop> benzss: ymmv on arch but it is a real lean distro, the repos are not as diverse as ubuntu's
<LjL> genius: yes, i believe that's the core of the issue. installing the server kernel will enable that for you, however i suppose the server kernel might have other slight drawbacks for a desktop, possibly
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
 * benzss nods
<AngryElf> how can I restart my panels? -- one of them is all white :/
<thiebaude> !amiwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amiwm
<thiebaude> lol
<benzss> aweome thanks to all of you, got lots of information in a very short amount of time hehe
<cbr_> does my iphone work with ubuntu? need to sync contacts and calendar
<LjL> !resetpanel | AngryElf
<ubottu> AngryElf: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<faria> apt-get install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4   ......why this command is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> AngryElf: no wait, you don't want to reset them to default, just restart them...
<thiebaude> benzss:i wish i had 1g
<kebomix> i have problem with rar extract
<AngryElf> well too late :(
<benzss> it doesn't feel like 1g tbh
<LjL> AngryElf: i guess "killall gnome-panel" alone will do, it should restart automatically
<kebomix> when file spilt to 3 extracted rar files ,
<thiebaude> hmm
<faria> apt-get install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4   ......why this command is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<adpot> hey :0
<kebomix> and when i extract them on ubuntu ,it give me each file in folder
<genius> LjL: i fear this drawbacks
<LjL> AngryElf: well, you'll just have to put any custom applets back into position
<LjL> genius: well, rolling a custom kernel has its own drawbacks, too
<adpot> Hey folks, anyone available to give me some info/help with virtualisation ?
<erUSUL> kebomix: you have to do "unrar x file.rar" (on only one of them, the first, usually *.rar or sometimes .r00)
<faria> apt-get install apache2 php4 libapache2-mod-php4   ......why this command is not working in ubuntu 8.04
<kebomix> erUSUL: the problem is not on extract rar files, the problem is how to make 3 rar fiels give me 1 fiel
<mefisto__> faria: "sudo" in front of all that
<HelloFo> http://myforum.dom.gr/ < === THE BEST FORUM REGISTER PLZ ;)
<erUSUL> faria: maybe you should upgrade to php5 ?
<HelloFo> http://myforum.dom.gr/ < === THE BEST FORUM REGISTER PLZ ;)
<HelloFo> http://myforum.dom.gr/ < === THE BEST FORUM REGISTER PLZ ;)
<HelloFo> http://myforum.dom.gr/ < === THE BEST FORUM REGISTER PLZ ;)
<FloodBot1> HelloFo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> faria: because there is no PHP 4 in Hardy, only 5
<genius> heh, i better move to 64 bit
<faria> ok
<Merijn> can someone help me rollback a failed phpbb2 install?
<faria> can i have lamp server complete or not
<marco> hi!
<LjL> faria: of course, just use php 5
<LjL> !lamp | faria
<ubottu> faria: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pici> Merijn: #phpbb would probably be the best place to ask that.
<erUSUL> kebomix: well unrar will notice this is a multifile rar and join everything together automatically. worked allways for me (even right click on the file and "Cextract here" fron within nautilus)
<Merijn> thanks
<marco> can you say me a yahoo messnger for linux?
<faria> ok
<LjL> !pidgin | marco
<ubottu> marco: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<thiebaude> marco:amsn
<nikki_> Which driver should I use for Nvidia GeForce F 5600?
<bee> Is there a command line PDF utility that will allow me to add headers and footers?
<Dxx> marco, pidgin
<faria> is server instalation is best or deskttop for lam server ????
<Pici> faria: Depends what else you plan on doing with that computer.
<adpot> If am am to virtualise my machine, using Ubuntu as the main and virtualising Windows XP, how would i do it, and would i need xp installed before doing it?
<thiebaude> marco:i use pidgin , it's good :)
<Pici> faria: Strictly speaking, you don't need to install the Desktop for a LAMP server.
<thiebaude> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<faria> hmm
<LjL> info pdfedit | bee, not command line, but scriptable
<LjL> !info pdfedit | bee, not command line, but scriptable
<ubottu> bee, not command line, but scriptable: pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 2901 kB, installed size 8596 kB
<faria> ok Pici
<faria> guide me wwhat shall i do ?//
<marco> do yo speek italian?
<marco> i'm italian
<erUSUL> !it | marco
<ubottu> marco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bachir> hi all
<Pici> faria: What do you need help with?
<bachir> ho tu use autotools to compile C++ programs on ubuntu?
<faria> i want to instal lamp in desktop 8.04
<nikki_> bachir: You usually do a 'configure && make && make install'.
<faria> i got many documentation
<faria> get the print but fail
<nikki_> Which driver should I use for Nvidia GeForce F 5600?
<nikki_> Which driver should I use for Nvidia GeForce FX 5600?
<faria> so guide me the better way
<bachir> nikki_, you didn't uderstad me
<bachir> i wann compile my own programs
<erUSUL> nikki_: System>Admin>hoardware drivers
<xbxb> Is it possible to tell opera or firefox or xchat or whatever to not store its settings and logs in ~home folder (like ~/.opera), but in a different folder like /different/.opera ?
<bee> thank you LjL
<Pici> faria: In a terminal: sudo tasksel
<erUSUL> bachir: not the channel for an autotools tutorial imho
<Pici> faria: And select LAMP Server.
<bachir> ???
<nikki_> erUSUL: I actually don't have gnome-panel running, so could you tell me the program name as in $PATH? I'm running xmonad now, without gnome-panel.
<Dxx> glitchy vlc when playing local network files anyone?
<faria> hmmm
<nikki_> The problem is, with the latest two drivers (17*.x, 96.x), I get flicker and stuff. But, the older (71.x) works for me!
<Abracadabra> Hi
<nikki_> However, I can't run TF2 under wine.
<Abracadabra> Is there a command to test write speed on a scsi disk?
<Abracadabra> such as hdparm for ide
<nikki_> Is there any specific channel for graphics driver discussion?
<erUSUL> !info nvidia-glx-legacy | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: nvidia-glx-legacy (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.42)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 71.86.04+2.6.24.13-19.42 (hardy), package size 3003 kB, installed size 9796 kB
<blue_wolf> hello , i have just installed cedega, how do i run it ?
<Slart> Abracadabra: there is a "sdparm" out there.. but it lacks many of the features of hdparm.. or at least it did when I last checked it
<Abracadabra> Slart, ok, ta, will try it
<nikki_> erUSUL: But I already installed the 71.x version using EnvyNG...
<Slart> Abracadabra: but there are other benchmarking programs in the repos.. saidar lets you at least see the current transfer speed
<erUSUL> nikki_: and doesn't work for you? you said it works
<dam85> hi
<debCarlos> hi
<dam85> i'm following http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/10/rebuilding-suexec-with-different-options-on-ubuntu/
<dam85> i don't understand
<dam85> dch -i
<dam85> where i have to put it? :)
<nikki_> erUSUL: Yes, it does, but when I try to run Team Fortress 2 (a windows game) under wine, it complains about lack of hardware support for pixel shaders, whereas it works under windows.
<dam85> can you help me?
<Glady> dont be lazy google it
<IamSOG> oh wait, you can actually run tf2 in ubuntu ???
<erUSUL> nikki_: that's becouse wine only supports a subsetr of DirectX 9 not everything
<erUSUL> !appdb | nikki_
<Glady> dont be lazy google it
<ubottu> nikki_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Glady> dont be lazy google it
<Pici> Glady: Stop. This is a support channel, for asking questions.
<xbxb>  what determines who can delete the symlink if they have no permissions themselves (as far as I understand)?
<Glady> yeah
<nikki_> erUSUL, ok I'll check it out.
<Merijn> can someone help me rollback a failed phpbb2 install? it seems too technical for the #phpbb channel :(
<ikonia> Merijn how did you install it
<Merijn> sudo apt-get install phpbb2-conf-mysql phpbb2-languages
<Merijn> not sure what dependencies it used
<ikonia> Merijn: so what do you want to do ?
<Merijn> start over, basically
<Merijn> I edited the config.php file but didn't write down the original password
<ikonia> Merijn remove the packages with the --purge option, and start again
<LjL> xbxb: i think they do have their own permissions
<Merijn> and now it can't connect to mysql whatever I do
<Merijn> k will try that
<ikonia> Merijn you could always just reset the mysql password
<dam85> ??
<Tim__> how do u see the ip settings for xubunto box network card
<Merijn> I know what the mysql root password is, I just don't know how to tell phpbb2
<bitsmart> Hello, I'm trying to get my LG voyager working with bitpim on linux. the Help says I need to use the cdc_acm module to make the usb modem work. lsmod shows cdc_acm module is loaded
<bitsmart> but something is still missing
<Tim__> anyone using xubunto
<faria> Pici it take too much time to install still its on 0%
<Orchid`> UBuntu is erroring on me. first: my flash anbd  ajva rarely work, second the windows no longer clsoe wehn i tell them to. it is not lag as nothign else is slow. liek my messengers i run ( which also randomly close and not work) will someone please assist me in figuring this out, and getting it fixed?
<Dxx> vlc
<Dxx> glitchy
<blue_wolf> hello , i have just installed cedega, how do i run it ?
<Glady> what is cedega
<dam85> what is dch -i  ??
<Pici> faria: Do you have an internet connection on the computer you're trying to install it on?
<zewm_> I think it's to play games in linux
<renzo17> cedega is like wine
<faria> yea
<dam85> http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/10/rebuilding-suexec-with-different-options-on-ubuntu/
<Pici> dam85: man dch
<dam85> dch -i
<dam85> is a command?
<debCarlos> !dch
<Pici> dam85: yes.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dch
<dam85> i have to install it with apt-get
<dam85> ?
<renzo17> press Alt+F2 then type in cedega and hit enter
<Pici> dam85: Yes, let me get you the package na,e
<Orchid`> Hardy Heron is erroring on me. first: my flash and  java rarely work, second the windows no longer close when i tell them to. it is not lag as nothing else is slow. like my messengers i run ( which also randomly close and not work) will someone please assist me in figuring this out, and getting it fixed?
<legend2440> dam85: in terminal try   man dch
<Pici> faria: Is it a slow connection? There is a lot to download for a lamp server.
<Merijn> YES IT WORKED thanks so much ikonia
<Pici> dam85: Its in the devscripts package.
<legend2440> dam85: dch is part of devscripts     sudo apt-get install devscripts
<dam85> ok
<dam85> i try
<dam85> thanks
<faria> oko
<camel> ouff...
<camel> to elisa to problem
<Oobalicious> Question: currently, all parts of VTK in the Ubuntu repos are v5.0.3. I've managed to get 5.2.0 packaged up, but not all of it - specifically, I know nothing about Qt, Tcl and Tk, so I don't want to try getting those to work. Would the maintainers accept updates for some packages if it means leaving others behind? I think they should still work, but I wouldn't know.
<petronela> anyone know if pidgin supports webcams?
<Oobalicious> petronela, no, it doesn't.
<petronela> any other program that emulates ymsgr that supports webcams?
<camel> how can i get firefox to work with my connection?
<Pici> Oobalicious: You can ask the repository managers in #ubuntu-motu about it
<camel> i have installed the drivers of sagem modem
<Oobalicious> Pici: thanks, didn't know that.
<camel> everything works, but firefox doesnt.
<camel> i think its a problem with ipv4 and ipv6
<camel> anyone knowns
<camel> ?
<Orchid`> it wouldnt matter
<Orchid`> as tehy as integrated
<Oobalicious> petronela, a quick Google found Gyach Enhanced: http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/index_gyache.php
<renzo17> camel: have you checked firefox isnt running in Offline Mode, sounds dumb i know but stumped me for a few hours a while back
<Stargazers^> Hi! Anyone knows what can cause this kind of problem when using isotostick.sh: "extlinux: Not a directory: /media/usbdev.VZ8517/syslinux"
<petronela> any programs that look like yahoo messenger and have webcam support?
<Orchid`> it is most likely due to the configuration of your browser, or your gateway/ ISP
<petronela> thank you
<Orchid`> Stargazers^,  it means that directory, or folde,r doe snot exist
<Stargazers^> Well, yes understand that, but what can cause it in isotostcik script?
<camel> "Firefox is currently in offline mode and can't browse the Web."
<Stargazers^> What can be wrong?
<Stargazers^> Should it be mounted?
<Orchid`> not sure what that even is :S
<cspizz> i can't boot up my install because i forgot to add a parameter to the boot line in /boot/grub/menu.lst.  i've booted from the live cd to access menu.lst, changed the boot line, but it won't let me save.  how do i give myself permission to edit?
<Glady> firefox is on neutral
<Stargazers^> Ok.
<genius> I there a really good SFTP client? FileZilla sucks, gnome's wrapper stalls all system while making some blocking calls
<renzo17> camel: go to File and uncheck offline mode
<Pici> !sudo | cspizz
<ubottu> cspizz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Orchid`> camel,  as for offline mode that sitneresting, try messing with your tools < preferences tabs
<poef> genius: sftp
<Stargazers^> Orchid`: It is tool to make bootable usb-stick so I can do installer without CD
<Stargazers^> poef: lftp in shell IMO is best.
<Orchid`> sounds like fun
<Stargazers^> lftp can even tabcomplete.
<renzo17> camel: "Work offline" even
<poef> lftp.. hm
<poef> as in lukemftp?
<Stargazers^> And colors, if you tune your .lftprc
<genius> poef: i am talking about gui software
<Tim__> how do u find out if ubunto is using static or dynamic ip addressing on its network card
<Stargazers^> Dunno, lftp is cli.
<poef> genius: then try gFTP
<zewm_> Tim__: ifconfig
<cspizz> Pici & ubotti: thx much!!!
<genius> poef: while i am using mostly console, my collegues use mostly gui and don't wish to change it
<camel> so, isnt a ipv4/ipv6 problem?
<Tim__> zewm i tried it doesnt give full  picture
<Oobalicious> Tim__, normally that stuff is decided by the router/ISP, not the OS, so it's unlikely it would know.
<camel> a friend of mine told me that.
<zewm_> Tim__: did you set up a static ip manually?
<poef> maybe konqueror? -_-'
<Stargazers^> poef: That is nice in that job also :)
<renzo17> camel: dont see why it should be ip4 or ip6 problem.........
<Tim__> no it is comming up with 255.255.255.255 subnet mask which is not right
<renzo17> camel: is it working now then?
<Tim__> there must be a config file
<Tim__> somewhere on ubunto
<zewm_> I'll get it for you right now
<moob> Hello.
<moob> Is here somebody who should help me with some problem that I can't solve using Google?
<Stargazers^> moob: Depends what kind of?
<camel> no, firefox doesnt load any page.
<IcyPolecat> moob - just state the problem
<camel> if i try with epiphany?
<Tim__> ubunto documentation says.....ur network card should be using dhcp
<renzo17> camel: and you have deff unchecked "Work Offline" in the Firefox File menu?
<Tim__> btw i am using xbunto
<camel> thanks renzo17!
<camel> uncheck, it works great
<camel> :D
<zewm_> Tim__: You need to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<renzo17> camel: i had that happen to me for a while.....dunno what was causing it but seemed to be sorted in a firefox update
<camel> hehe..
<moob> Well, I have interesting problems with my touchpad and wi-fi. Sometime my mouse is temporarily functionless (for random time). When I switch on another tty and back ont tty7 it is for a while good.
<moob> With wi-fi it is similar. I'm using ndiswrapper (Broadcom - bcmwl5) and sometime it is working perfectly and sometime not at all.
<genius> poef: gftp is poor shit
<zewm_> Tim__: http://pastebin.com/d595a9c44
<erUSUL> genius: filezilla ?
<Pici> genius: No need for the profanity here.
<zewm_> Add that to /etc/network/interfaces
<bee> Are there any PDF editors in linux that can modify headers/footers?
<genius> Pici: sorry
<genius> erUSUL: filezilla is slightly outdated too :(
<zewm_> Tim__: Then you need to do ~# /etc/init.d/networking restart
<perillux> can someone tell me how to test login windows without having to log out and back in everytime?  I think there was some package you could install to do that, and run a terminal command to run a virtual login window but I can't remember.
<Tim__> zewm do i have to say sudo first
<moob> I tried to find solution on ubuntuforums but without success... Any "tutorial" doesn't work for me.
<zewm_> Tim__: Yes, for both editing the interfaces and restarting the network
<dam85> hi
<dam85> but
<thomc> I have the bind interfaces only and hosts allow parameters enabled in my smb.conf, can I now be sure that it can't be accessed by anybody else on the lan?
<dam85> dch -i
<dam85> is importa?
<dam85> important ?
<bee> Anyone know if there are there any PDF editors in linux that can modify headers/footers?
<Symmetria> lo all
<Symmetria> does anyone know in ubuntu how I set the minimum rebuild speed of an md array?
<perillux> can someone tell me how to test login windows without having to log out and back in everytime?  I think there was some package you could install to do that, and run a terminal command to run a virtual login window but I can't remember.
<Symmetria> instead of it just trying to use idle i/o
<cliff> quit
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Symmetria> found it :)
<Tim__> zewn: ok thanks
<dam85> ?
<zewm_> Tim__: Did it work?
<moob> Well, where should I find help else?
<erUSUL> genius: outdated? lacks any feature you need?
<dam85> http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/10/rebuilding-suexec-with-different-options-on-ubuntu/ is important dch -i in this guide?
<cbr_> how to admin 150 ubuntu boxes @ the same time?
<dury> I want to install flash plugins for firefox by hand... could anyone tell me where is located firefox plugin folder?
<Pici> cbr_: Landscape ( http://www.canonical.com/projects/landscape ) is one way, but its a subscription service.
<tolgahan> ccc
<nateeeee> ok, i've got a grub 17 error since i stupidly deleted the parition containin linux as aposed to uninstalling it properly.  i read up a bit and found some one suggesting i restore something usuing terminal and starting out by "sudo grub" and something about telling it where the right drive to load first is. as of now i cannot get into windows, which is all i want.
<cbr_> pici thers no more m$ xp available we dont want vista for our terminal clients, is ubuntu a possibility?
<poef> genius: better patch it then
<erUSUL> nateeeee: esiest way is to boot a windows install cd get into recovery console (hit F8 iirc) and use windows's "fixmbr" command
<erUSUL> nateeeee: or use the supergrubdisk...
<Pici> cbr_: Ah, you can look into LTSP instead then.  /msg ubottu ltsp   for more info
<nateeeee> i have no such disk(s)
<CShadowRun> it
<JuJuBee> How do I appent a ".txt" to a bunch of files that have a similar name (file1, file2, file3...) at cli?
<nateeeee> and i'm currently running on a ubuntu cd
<LjL> JuJuBee: "man rename"
<nateeeee> with only the rom drive i'm usuing. or i'd find me a new copy of the ultimateboot cd and stumble my way to (probably) victory
<tsurc> awk... its fun isn't it? anyone know what to do when you cant see the wood for the trees?
<JuJuBee> Ljl Thanks
<bee> Anyone know if there are there any PDF editors (GUI or command) in linux that can modify headers/footers?
<erUSUL> nateeeee: if you no longer have the ubuntu root or /boot partition around  you can not reinstall grub from livecd
<nateeeee> oooo
<nateeeee> yea, i whiped the containing drive :S
<erUSUL> nateeeee: grub needs the files under /boot/grub/*
<Ardha> jakarta
<genius> erUSUL: poef: I am linux fan, but newbies from windows complaining that some software looks like outdated or missing some usability. Sure it's their own problem, but we all want to convert to linux as much people as we can.
<macrohard> hi
<erUSUL> nateeeee: they can be installed in windows i think but dunno how to do that
<nateeeee> oh... yea... i ... i might have read that, though not understood.
<cbr_> Pici: thank you
<moob> Hello, I have interesting problems with my touchpad and wi-fi. Sometime my mouse is temporarily functionless (for random time). When I switch on another tty and back ont tty7 it is for a while good. With wi-fi it is similar. I'm using ndiswrapper (Broadcom - bcmwl5) and sometime it is working perfectly and sometime not at all.
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<macrohard>  ?
<moob> Interesting is that every time it is solved just by switching tty...
<Rossen_> Question: I am presently running a dual boot system with Ubuntu and Win XP, both OS's live in a partition of their own on the same harddrive. Now i want to remove the XP install and fuse the two partitions into one with ubuntu, preferably without having to uninstall ubuntu. Is there any partitioning program that can do this for me? presently i have Gparted installed.
<macrohard>  ?
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<perillux> if I "export" an environment variable.  How do I "unexport" it?
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<LjL> !repeat | macrohard
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<macrohard> how to install flash player in mozilla
<ubottu> macrohard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FloodBot1> macrohard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !flash > macrohard    (macrohard, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> macrohard, please see my private message
<perillux> macrohard: try typing in a terminal "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<LjL> !etiquette > macrohard    (macrohard, see the private message from Ubotu)
<nateeeee> ok, any ideas that might involve something i can install on a flash drive?
<erUSUL> Rossen_: just reformat the win partition as ext3 and use it for storing /home or media files or whatever
<Minty95> hello
<erUSUL> !addingfs | Rossen_
<ubottu> Rossen_: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<Minty95> I am able to get my share folder from my other computer mounted doing smb://pc-trevor/share_vista/, is there anyway that I can this to mount automaticly when i start my ubuntu PC ?
<ODiZeS> Hi
<erUSUL> !fstab | Minty95
<ubottu> Minty95: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ODiZeS> hola
<nateeeee> erUSUL: ok, would editing my master boot record help? if so then how?(assuming that's not my boot.ini file in C
<wwallace> hello i need help rebbooting my mac book from hd after trying ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> nateeeee: ok hold on a minute
<nateeeee> k
<wwallace> k?
<Rossen_> erUSUL: Dont like that solution, both partitions are of equal size (roughly 10GB each)
 * enzopitek_le_vra thinks too much
<poef> genius: you could search for bug reports on gvfs or file a new one
<poef> genius: maybe do some research and debugging yourself
<erUSUL> Rossen_: well try gparted from a livecd (both partitions have to be unmounted). do backups
<poef> genius: ask the gnome ppl
<moob> what is http://paste.ubuntu.com/ used for?
<poef> genius: would be kewl if gvfs is fixed so nautilus wont lock up (i haven't seen it btw but i run 8.04)
<nateeeee> erUSUL: if your busy atm, i'm going to grab a smoke.
<Pici> moob: Pasting multi-line text so that you don't flood this channel.
<HaZiLLa> whats the command to replace GNOME/Openbox back to just GNOME
<nateeeee> erUSUL: just don't want to miss any help while i'm gone :P.
<milostrife> can anyone tell me how to get the mac dock working on ubuntu
<milostrife> ?
<nateeeee> ok brb
<bee> Anyone know if there are there any PDF editors (GUI or command) in linux that can modify headers/footers?
<migm2> Hi -- i mounted a jumpdrive (mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/jumpdrive -o rw) but i cannot create any files or anything on it unless i use sudo
<migm2> otherwise i get permissions errors.. but the directory is chmod 777
<migm2> so.. what gives?
<jokibroki> hello everyone, how are you today?
<Rossen_> Maybe the safest thing would be to take a snapshot of the entire ubuntu partition, keep that safe, repartition, format and put the snpshot back..
<camel> ok, i ve done with the connection
<Orchid`> Hardy Heron is erroring on me. first: my flash and  java rarely work, second the windows no longer close when i tell them to. it is not lag as nothing else is slow. like my messengers i run ( which also randomly close and not work) will someone please assist me in figuring this out, and getting it fixed?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Rossen_
<jokibroki> i own a m-audio delta 66 card and have ubuntu hardy 8.04. my problem is that I am not able to control the volume on alsa mixer, nor envy24.
<ubottu> rossen_: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-1 (hardy), package size 271 kB, installed size 960 kB
<camel> how can i install themes from art.gnome.org ?
<Pici> !changethemes | camel
<ubottu> camel: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<indian_munnda> camel: just download a theme
<Rossen_> ubottu: Great i'll take a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indian_munnda> camel: andd then drag and drom it in theme manager
<nateeeee> erUSUL ok i'm back. sorry for any dela
<camel> yea, but what theme manager may i use?
<camel> its called emerald themer or something like that.
<indian_munnda> camel: default whgich is used by ubuntu.
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/9pqwvT56.html what about this error?
<indian_munnda> camel: if u r downloading emerald theme then u need emerald tehmes manager else not
<jokibroki> m-audio delta 66 runnin on ubuntu hardy 8.04, volume control doesnt work. anyone?
<camel> a, ok then
<camel> thanks for the info :)
<nateeeee> erUSUL: i would assume there is some way to edit something in my system to tell it to boot into windows. in saying that, i would think there would be downloadable tool i could use. ???
<indian_munnda> camel: mention not, best of luck. :0
<indian_munnda> :)
<dam85> ??
<erUSUL> nateeeee: i'm searching for a solution... no luck
<dogson> anyone got the lirc plugin working with rhythmbox 0.11.6?
<JuJuBee> LjL, I read man rename.  I tried "rename 's/file*/$1.tar.gz/' file*" but that did not work.  What am I missing.  The man is not very informative on this.
<dam85> nobody use dpkg-buildpackage
<dam85> ?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: ok. in that case, are you in the US? because i've still got to figure out why the pc upstairs isn't getting an ip by dhcp nor communicating with my linksys when a static is set :|.
<akahige> I've got a process (Totem) that seems to be totally stuck.  No matter what I try -- kill -9, etc. -- I can't get rid of the thing.  Any thoughts...?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: thought i might phone with you if you find any thing, if your comfortable with that.
<LjL> JuJuBee: rename 's/(file.*)/\1.tar.gz/' *
<LjL> JuJuBee: it uses the "sed" syntax
<Demetris> hi, I have problem to use VPN on Ubuntu 8.04. I'm using br0 with eth0, and I created vbox0,vbox1,.. for Virtualbox. now I'm trying to use network manager and I have only access on internal network when I'm trying to connect with vpn. I tried also without br0 and with "openvpn --dev tap0 --config..", I have access on internal network and the remote network with vpn but not on internet
<dam85> please help me :(
<LjL> (more or less)
<JuJuBee> Ah I missed the () around the first argument.  Thanks
<topsub> I setup a VMware with ubuntu and when i type in "ipconfig" it says command not found. how can i fix this?
<Pici> topsub: The command in Linux is ifconfig.
<LjL> topsub: Ubuntu doesn't have an "ipconfig" command
<dury> hi there again all...
<nateeeee> dam85: i've found it's best to state the problem outright and then wait for an answer, as apost to saying "help me" :). i usually get help quickly that way.
<topsub> OHHH  thanks Pici
<akahige> @topsub:  "ipconfig" is a windows command.  "ifconfig" is the linux equiv.
<indian_munnda> dam85: wat u r trying to do exactly?
<dam85> but the rows scrooll to fast :)
<topsub> thanks akahige!
<alteregoa> is there a way to convert a dynamic disc to basic, ith linux?
<dam85> indian_munnda: http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/10/rebuilding-suexec-with-different-options-on-ubuntu/
<dury> gesss. can't find firefox plugin folder in ubuntu... could anyone assist me, please?
<camel> Segmentation fault -- what that means?
<nateeeee> dam85: just state your problem and be attentive :). good luck.
<alteregoa> a canartic error
<hyphenated> camel: means it crashed
<LjL> camel: that a program went mad and tried to access memory it shouldn't have.
<alteregoa> guru meditation
<dam85> nateeeee: :)
<dury> I did install flash plugin by hand ... success :)
<LjL> alteregoa: ;)
<dam85> indian_munnda: have you seen?
<dury> but now....  I want java
<indian_munnda> dam85: wait i m having a look at it
<midis> hi who use fluxbuntu?
<IamSOG> um... differnet distribution have differnet kernel? or they have the same kernel? just wonder
<erUSUL> nateeeee: sudo apt-get install ms-sys
<nateeeee> erUSUL: ok, while your looking, i'm going to run upstairs and see if i can't figure that wireless issue :-S. i'll idle in the mean time
<LjL> IamSOG: well, distributions of Linux always have Linux as the kernel, but it can be different versions and compiled with different config options
<LjL> and patched, too
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Which bit are you having a problem with?
<erUSUL> nateeeee: sudo ms-sys -mbr /dev/whatever (put there the device of the hard disk windows is located) usually /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<nateeeee> lol
<danbh_intrepid> midis: try #fluxbuntu, but I think development has stopped on that, because of distaste with the Hardy release.  No idea whether it will pick up again...
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: when i do
<dam85> dpkg-buildpackage
<nateeeee> erUSUL: glad i didn't leave yet :P. ok. i'll throw that up in terminal and ?reboot? and see if it works
<dam85> i get this error at the end
<datta> in the ubuntu audacity, there is no line-in option
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/9pqwvT56.html
<datta> how do i make it in line-in
<dany_21a_> hello, is there somewhere a PPA or something with the recent (0.9.3) vlc out there? (But for _hardy_!!)
<IamSOG> I see... um.. thanks guys, because my cpu have problems with gentoo's kernel 2.6 :o um... I am trying to slove it now
<erUSUL> nateeeee: not so fast... seems ms-sys is no longer on repositories...
<midis> danbh_intrepid i need help with fluxbuntu how change screen resoliution in 1280x1024 57hz  :(
<nateeeee> oh
<padee> hi all.
<nateeeee> erUSUL: :(
<midis> danbh_intrepid, screen is to big to use... :(
<greg420> Hi who used Rubygem on Hardy
<erUSUL> nateeeee: http://ms-sys.sourceforge.net/
<Pici> IamSOG: This is the Ubuntu support channel and we only support Ubuntu here.  /join #gentoo to get gentoo support.
<dury> datta: there is... there
<datta> where?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: That isn't an error, it'a a warning. You should find the built packages in the *parent* directory, i.e. ls .-d ./apache*
<datta> dury: where?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: so i have to download something ? then use those commands?
<dany_21a_> !vlc | dany_21a_
<ubottu> dany_21a_, please see my private message
<padee> is anyone familiar with dual monitors in ubuntu? during startup i have both monitors running, in the system afterwards only one monitor runs...
<erUSUL> nateeeee: yep dl and compile i'm afraid
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: oops,typo, i.e. ls -d ../apache*
<indian_munnda> dam85: just go to synaptic and select the package libapache2-mod-vhost-ldap and install it.
<datta> when i record it is just makes no noise after i play it back, don't get it
<hydroponic> padee: nvidia?
<akahige> can anybody help me kill a process that is stuck and listed as "uninterruptible"...?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: compile.... what exactly does that mean? i've installed whine before but i don't THINK i compiled any thing heh
<workdammit> are there other command line utils besides top and uptime to get a handle on like memory usage and cpu load?
<hydroponic> akahige: type "xkill" in a terminal and then click the window you wanna kill
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: http://rafb.net/p/U5xZLl96.html
<poing_> When I run firefox from a startup script with "firefox &" how can I make it stay silent and get rid of all the trash it might output while running?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: You'd need to set your DEB_EMAIL and gpg key, and use dpkg-buildpackage -sa
<hydroponic> poing_: you can redirect output to /dev/null
<padee> hydrophonic, i dont know... how do i get this information?
<akahige> @hydroponic:  there's no window for the process
<|MUSE|> Nautilus is not seeing any windows shares, but from my windows pcs I can see and access the samba share on my computer. How can I fix this?
<dany_21a_> poing_: firefox > /dev/null &
<hydroponic> akahige: kill -9 pID
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/ahBJaz89.html
<erUSUL> nateeeee: it was aviable in gutsy... what version of ubuntu do you have
<erUSUL> ?
<PcTek> is samba running
<PcTek> oh
<dam85> there is always
<poing_> Thanks hydroponic and dany_21a_
<dam85> i put /home
<PcTek> smb
<nateeeee> 8.1
<dany_21a_> poing_: firefox 2>&1 > /dev/null &
<dam85>  /var/www
<datta> can anyone help with making the audacity line-in?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: I see there several versions of the apache packages :) Now you install the version that has the correct configuration options
<dany_21a_> poing_: than also error messages disappera
<dury> datta: you want to record through audacity.... right... a source like your voice, a guitar or whatever
<indian_munnda> !patience | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda, please see my private message
<akahige> @hydroponic:  that won't kill it
<nateeeee> erUSUL: not sure what the title is. i know it's "number" is 8.1
<danbh_intrepid> midis: is this at login?
<datta> yeah
<chrisinajar> Hi, I have an app that says it requires libgail17, but libgail17 has not been in the repo for some time (dapper i think), it is replaced with libgail18... does anyone know if libgail18 will work with an app that expects libgail17?... gail = GNOME Accessibility Implementation Library
<PcTek> the windows shares cant be seen from the linux box.
<indian_munnda> !patience | dam85
<ubottu> dam85: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<|MUSE|> ﻿PcTek: are you talking to me? How do I check if it is running?
<|MUSE|> yes
<PcTek> it is running...
<hydroponic> akahige: OK, hopefully somebody else can help
<PcTek> or else it would not be sharing...
<erUSUL> nateeeee: 32 bit?
<datta> but it doesn't record, i need to put it in line-in
<dany_21a_> hello, is there somewhere a PPA or something with the recent (0.9.3) vlc out there? (But for _hardy_!!)
<|MUSE|> ya, that what I thought
<akahige> @hydroponic:  thanks for your help
<nateeeee> erUSUL: yea
<danbh_intrepid> dany_21a_: you could try getdeb, but intrepid will be release in only a month
<datta> i am recording from the internet, that's all
<IntuitiveNipple> dany_21a_: Yes, mine
<sugi> ﻿when i run this bash file in ubuntu, "cd /home/sugi/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Starcraft/"
<sugi> nice -20 wine explorer /desktop=craft,640x480 StarCraft.exe"  it opens some kind of file manager.... Why won't it open up starcraft within emulate desktop mode?
<dany_21a_> danbh_intrepid: no, getdeb has non package for vlc
<erUSUL> nateeeee: try to install this deb file http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/i386/ms-sys/download
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: how can i know the version that has /home ?
<dany_21a_> IntuitiveNipple: url?
<poing_> dany_21a_, it doesn't quite work, there still is the same output.
<dury> datta: plug the source in your sound-card line-in physically... right make sure that it's right.. ok?
<midis> danbh_intrepid, when i login i see big screen :( i can work normal with system ;( need help
<datta> isn't there any option to do that?
<|MUSE|> ﻿PcTek: So what do you think is the problem? How can I set up samba so that it can see the win shares?
<indian_munnda> akahige: r u able to open ur terminal?
<dam85> i'm following this tutorial http://planetozh.com/blog/2007/10/rebuilding-suexec-with-different-options-on-ubuntu/
<IntuitiveNipple> dany_21a_: Try guessing! whilst I go get a copy )
<dam85> to put /home
<akahige> @﻿indian_munnda: sure
<dam85> in suexec module...because now is /var/www
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: You did dch -i so you would have incremented the verision number - that will be the package with the changes
<datta> like in windows when i used audacity, there was one saying line-in another saying microphone
<dam85> if i don't put /home wirtualmin doesn't works
<indian_munnda> akahige: type ps -e and see can u get the process id of that process
<IntuitiveNipple> dany_21a_: https://edge.launchpad.net/~intuitivenipple/+archive?field.name_filter=vlc&field.status_filter=published
<Andy80> hi all
<|MUSE|>  !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<akahige> ﻿indian_munnda: I see the pID
<dam85> yes i do dch -i
<Andy80> in my mouse preferences I don't have the "Touchpad" section... how can I have it?
<dam85> 2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4 <--- is this
<dury> datta: the same in ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Well, that'll be the one to install then
<indian_munnda> akahige: gud, now type sudo kill pid of that process
<padee> hydroponic, it says express integrated graphics controller
<datta> but there is no option in the front, where is it then?
<dany_21a_> IntuitiveNipple: thx... currently updating
<dam85> apache2_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4_all.deb <--- this?
<Pici> !enter | dam85
<ubottu> dam85: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: didn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: The process you followed is: 1. Get current version's source. 2. Add your customisation. 3. Increment package version. 4. Build new package.
<dam85> !enter | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dam85> :)
<hydroponic> padee: Alright, I'm only familiar with nvidia, sorry. You'll probably have to muck around with Xorg.conf
<moskyt> Why my ubuntu cannot hibernate?
<Pici> !etiquette > dam85
<ubottu> dam85, please see my private message
<indian_munnda> akahige: ok, do one thing, open system monitor.
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: I think suexec is in apache-common but it's over a year since I rebuilt it
<nateeeee> erUSUL: ok, installed. now i assume is when i try that command line?
<dury> datta: when you said no option in the front.... where you mean?
<padee> hydroponic, i know. but the strange thing is, that it shows both monitors during startup...
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: got it open
<indian_munnda> akahige: can u see the proces in it?
<poing_> dany_21a_, firefox > /dev/null 2>&1 & does the trick
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: yes i do those steps
<erUSUL> nateeeee: sudo ms-sys -mbr /dev/whatever (put there the device of the hard disk windows is located) usually /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: yes
<nateeeee> erUSUL: (i feel so bad for my parents. they're this confused ALL THE TIME with pc's :( lol
<hydroponic> padee: what about in a terminal? ctrl+alt+F1
<dury> datta: open your volume control, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: Yes, so the result of (4) is what you would install
<indian_munnda> akahige: try to kill it from here.
<datta> where can i find the option for the line and stuff like that, in preference? or something like that?
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/I0oYwq40.html
<dam85> ok so i do
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: When confusion reigns, compare times of files to determine the latest build :)
<padee> hydrophonic, what do you mean exatly?
<dam85> dpkg -i apache2_2.2.8-1ubuntu0.4_all.deb
<dam85> right?
<erUSUL> nateeeee: is « sudo ms-sys --mbr /dev/whatever » (put there the device of the hard disk windows is located) usually /dev/sda or /dev/hda
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: that didn't work either -- but I was able to lower the priority. (not that that did anything do keep it from chewing up all the cpu cycles)
<ancientadm> Silly question, but does anyone know of an active repository from which i can get the good old Larn dungeon game? Kinda miss it from the NetBSD days...
<nateeeee> erUSUL: where whatever is the only part replaced correct?
<dury> datta: in volume control... then Edit -> Preferences
<krazy-h_1> hi there
<indian_munnda> akahige: check if the process is used by any other program which is running right now
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: how do I do that?
<erUSUL> nateeeee: do "sudo fdisk -l" you will see your hard disk
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: http://rafb.net/p/3ZFSCc27.html
<ErikWestrup> Is the "Apache configuration file" /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/httpd.conf?
<indian_munnda> akahige: can u tell me the process name
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple:  i have to install the others packages ?
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: correct
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: it's Totem -- and when I hover the process in system monitor, it shows a video that's out on a network drive
<dam85> ok
<jasuus> is there an easy way to take just, say, chapter 5 of a huge pdf document and get a file, chapter5.pdf .... i dont want the whold pdf, just chp 5
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: but the .deb names all on the same dpkg -i ... command line
<thomc> when i try and copy files from windows xp to external hard drives shared via samba on my ubuntu computer it's extremely slow and lags both systems - any remedy?
<dury> where is located firefox in Ubuntu.... is it /usr/lib/share/firefox
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: what?
<IamSOG> I wonder if there's an option in Ubuntu to set what kinds of CPU I have ?
<Pici> dury: which firefox    will tell you
<Pici> IamSOG: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<indian_munnda> akahige: ok, start totem once again and close it properly and if the process has been killed or not.
<IamSOG> oh, thanks pici
<datta> dury: there is no volume control
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: sudo dpkg -i apache_xxxxxxx.deb, apache-mpmxxxxxxxxxxx.deb apache-commonxxxxxxxx.deb
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: I tried that.  all it did was open another Totem instance -- which closed just fine
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/sB3oYh95.html
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: and any other packages already installed that you've rebuilt
<Donyc> #ubuntu-translators
<nateeeee> erUSUL: how odd. it told me all the "correct usages" and gave me a warning about writing things wrong. lemmie check this, make sure i did it right.
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: sys monitor lists the process as "uninterruptible" -- could that have something to do with the difficulty killing it?
<dury> Pici: thanks for assist me.... firefox Web Browser
<erUSUL> nateeeee: i misstyped the command the first time.. is --mbr no -mbr
<nateeeee> erUSUL:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo ms-sys -mbr /dev/sda1
<nateeeee> erUSUL: that's wht i put
<erUSUL> nateeeee: no sudo ms-sys --mbr /dev/sda
<edugonch> Hello, do you know a good pure GTK sqlite GUI, I have found some very good but for QT4, and I need for GTK, thanks
<erUSUL> nateeeee: without the 1 and with --mbr
<indian_munnda> akahige: ok, do one thing start the movie clip which it is showing o hovering over it and close that properly, as long as i know it a network problem thats why ur not even able to kill the process.
<IntuitiveNipple> dam85: That is because you've managed to install two mpm-workers - If you're using FastCGI and suexec you'll want to remove apache2-mpm-prefork
<sugi> how could i add a command at the end of a bash file to make it easier to run. IE instead of sh /home/sugi/.gamebash or i could just type in gamebash.  is it possible to do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: Yes, make the *first* line #!/bin/bash
<dury> datta: top-right.... where the date is...... there is a speaker icon if you have the sound driver properly installed
<hydroponic> padee: I was just wondering if it worked outside X
<nateeeee> erUSUL: so it will default to sda1 even with out putting the 1. correct? because as far as i can tell, that should be be my windows drive as it's the largest partition. (most blocks is how i made the guess)
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: Then, you don't need "sh <file>"
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: Make sure the file is executable: chmod a+x <file>
<xnv> sugi: IntuitiveNipple's suggestion would require you to be in that directory and type ./.gamebash
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: i already did that.....
<dam85> http://rafb.net/p/8CYXDB85.html
<erUSUL> nateeeee: no you want to writte the mbr to the disk /dev/sda not to the first partition of the disk /dev/sda1
<dam85> but php5 will unistalled
<erUSUL> nateeeee: a disk is not the same as a partition
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: And, you don't have to end the filename with ".sh", it can be omitted
<dury> datta: double click in it ... then Edit -> Preferences
<sugi> xnv: is there of way of defining a bash file for a command?
<Pici> sugi: You can put the file into ~/bin/ , which is by default part of your user's $PATH
<nateeeee> erUSUL: heheh, good (and should have been obvious) point
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: opened the file (in a new Totem instance) then closed it without a problem
<xnv> sugi: I don't your question, but perhaps the 'alias' command will help you
<nateeeee> erUSUL: :P in any case. i pasted your commandline into termil and this is what it printed.
<indian_munnda> akahige: did it killed the process?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: Windows 2000/XP/2003 master boot record successfully written to /dev/sda
<thxpnp_> hi everyone =]
<erUSUL> nateeeee: seems to have worked
<sugi> xnv: yea..... the so called alias.  i have heard much of it, but have no understanding of it.  how do i use it?
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: By default the shell PATH *does not* include the current directory (unlike Windows). If you want to run *any* script from the same directory it is in, you must specify the script's name with the prefix ./
<xnv> sugi: There are plenty of examples on the web. Use your favorite search engine.
<nateeeee> erUSUL: well, if you don't see me back then know that you have my DEEEEPEST thanks. you know how scary it is to think you'll have to redo you WHOLE system. well, i don't have backup space :P lol
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: it didn't kill the original process. it opened a new process that closed when I closed the video player
<erUSUL> nateeeee: good luck
<Toznoshio> Hi community, I tried gwget as a graphical download manager, but it's not multithreaded, or at least I didn't find the option to set the number of simultaneous downloads, question - what is a good graphical download manager?
<dam85> IntuitiveNipple: http://rafb.net/p/8CYXDB85.html
<nateeeee> erUSUL:  thank you, you hard working helpfull person. bye :)
<dury> IntuitiveNipple: do you know in which folder is firefox.... Ubuntu
<bee> Anyone know if there are there any PDF editors (GUI or command) in linux that can modify headers/footers?
<Pici> dury: I told you, the command 'which firefox' will tell you
<sugi> xnv: thanks i will check it out
<ancientadm> sugi: are you looking to set the path for the bash command so that you won't have to navigate to the correct directory?
<erUSUL> Toznoshio: i use the downloadtem all firefox extension
<arcanex> hello
<dury> Pici: Would you mind to repeat it again, didn't realize that?
<sugi> ancientadm: i think so... something like easier then cd to the directory and .bashgame
<Pici> dury: open a terminal. type: which firefox   press enter.
<arcanex> I need help with my sound card
<brendan_> would it be possible to backport(or just install) the kernel packages from intrepid on hardy?
<brendan_> there's a bugfix in that kernel that i nead
<indian_munnda> akahige: ok do a last thing then log off ur system and then log in again then your process will be killed automatically.
<dam85> ?'?
<dury> Pici: ok
<Symmetria> hrm, I have an md0 array and for some strange reason it keeps locking up
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: sure.  I was just hoping to NOT have to do that, though...
<gnomefreak> brendan_: no backports of kernels ever
<ancientadm> sugi: it'll be in a .file probably .bashrc .. checking it now.
<Symmetria> the array build hangs, all processes that were writing to it zombie and the thing just stops
<shadebug_> how do I install java in heron?
<Symmetria> anyone got any ideas as to why that would be?
<brendan_> gnomefreak, any particular reason?
<gnomefreak> sninstall sun-java-plugin
<clee-saan> hi, is there any way to open a .rar file with ubuntu ?
<akahige> ﻿﻿indian_munnda: thanks for all your help.  it's most appreciated.
<Pici> !rar | clee-saan
<ubottu> clee-saan: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<dury> Pici: success :)
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: I have a common 'scripts' directory (/home/all/scripts) and I have a sym-link to it in the user home (~/scripts), and then in ~/.profile I've added it to the path: if [ -d ~/scripts ] ; then PATH=~/scripts:"${PATH}"; fi
<dury> Pici: really appreciate that
<gnomefreak> shadebug_:  install sun-java6-plugin fr4om synaptic
<MOzartstaedter> hi guys
<arcanex> how to conf Realtek HD Audio??
<clee-saan> hum, thanks Pici
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: That means, if my scripts are in /home/all/scripts/ I can just type the script-name and it will run
<arcanex> hellp MO
<indian_munnda> akahige: sorry but i have tried all that i know, but if u still wanna do that keep in touch with the channel people who knows the solution will help you. :)
<shadebug_> gnomefreak: cheers, I was being silly and lookin in synaptic under j
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: you don't have to be in the home directory then?
<gnomefreak> indian_munnda: theres an easier way all you have to do is add it to /etc/bin but i would have to check on patch to be sure
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: ^^^
<gnomefreak> s/patch/path
<indian_munnda> gnomefreak: r u suggesting a solution to the problm of akahige
<Revan> Anybody got any tips on google earth? I just downloaded 4.2 and 4.3. Neither work properly, 4.3 better, but unresponsive and slow, might be a 3D accelleration issue...
<renard> hello ! anyone know a command to reset the sound server in hardy heron, as i'm getting no sound either from firefox nor movie player ?
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: sorry its /usr/local/bin
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: that wasnt meant for you
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: thats for you indian_munnda its not for you
<milligan_> IntuitiveNipple has to be one of the best nicks I have seen on irc.
<arcanex> grrr can someone help??
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: see http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/invoking.html for much easier way IMHO
<kaushal> hi
<milligan_> arcanex, what's the prob ?
<kaushal> anyone here has installed tomcat 5.5.25 on Ubuntu
<kaushal> 8.04
<milligan_> kaushal, is it in the repos?
<gnomefreak> kaushal: why not ask your real question?
<Tarantulafudge> hello I'm trying to build a custom kernel but 'make menuconfig' complains of a missing ncurses library. Shouldn't this library be automatically installed from build-essential or kernel-package?
<gnomefreak> !info tomcat hardy
<ubottu> Package tomcat does not exist in hardy
<kaushal> gnomefreak, its not getting logged
<kaushal> in the catalina.out file
<unr3a1> hey all
<kaushal> whenever i hit the website
<indian_munnda> gnomefreak: sorry but i couldn't get you properly, r u suggesting a solution to the akahige's problem?
<dury> Pici: with that command... that you told me it tells you the firefox launcher, but in this case I want the folder where is installed, right?
<rycole> hey all. i'm trying to run an application, but it's telling me that the command is not found, even though the app's executable is right in the same directory. any ideas?
<unr3a1> what is a good dvd movie editing program that is similar to Nero for windows, but I can get out of the ubuntu repository?
<jasuus> any idea how to turn off the stupid start up music?
<gnomefreak> indian_munnda: no
<IntuitiveNipple> gnomefreak: Yeah, I have specific reasons for having scripts where I do
<gnomefreak> rycole: what comand and what app
<Orchid`> Hardy Heron is erroring on me. first: my flash and  java rarely work, second the windows no longer close when i tell them to. it is not lag as nothing else is slow. like my messengers i run ( which also randomly close and not work) will someone please assist me in figuring this out, and getting it fixed?
<gnomefreak> IntuitiveNipple: ;)
<rycole> gnomefreak: it's ventrilo's server application. i'm just trying to execute it. "./ventrilo_srv"
<gnomefreak> rycole: is it a script?
<unr3a1> ?
<rycole> gnomefreak: looks like a compiled executable. it's not a script
<gnomefreak> rycole: why use ./ than
<ferric84> i connected a 2nd monitor to my ibm thinkpad in 8.04, ran displayconfig-gtk from the terminal to configure it, logged out and back in, and now my laptop screen is stuck on 640x480 and I cannot find anywhere to change it
<ferric84> can anyone help?
<rycole> with or without ./ i get the same error. =X
<clee-saan> Pici: the software they are recommending on the page you linked does not work. Any idea on how to fix it ?
<gnomefreak> rycole: is it in repos or something you got from somewhere else?
<indian_munnda> gnomefreak: sorry but i didn't askeed any queries.
<rycole> gnomefreak: i downloaded it from ventrilo.com.
<MOzartstaedter> hi, i tried to install a 64bit version of ubuntu (AMD) and now i have the following problem when i start the pc:
<MOzartstaedter> NTDLR missing
<MOzartstaedter> what should i do?? is grub not working right??
<gnomefreak> indian_munnda: i said i wasnt talking to you but to IntuitiveNipple
<fdr> Hello. I want to quickly set up a personal http server to let a person download one file. Just one single file, just once. I can do it with apache and UserDir -- but is there a quicker and more lightweight solution? Thanks!
<PcTek> that is a typical problem...
<gnomefreak> rycole: hold on a sec
<MetalWrath_> well one thing not to do would be to run bootcfg on windows.
<indian_munnda> gnomefreak: ok sorry
<rycole> gnomefreak: no prob.
<PcTek> the ubuntu people never have gotten that right.
<PcTek> it was a problem in version 7 and version 8
<PcTek> basically you need to edit your loader files
<gnomefreak> rycole: no menu item?
<PcTek> so that the right hdd and partition are selected
<MOzartstaedter> and how could i do that?
<gnomefreak> rycole: you should have a menu item if not please refresh your gnome-panel
<PcTek> NTLOADER not found sounds like something got deleted on windows... aka the kernel loader
<magentar> are there ubuntu packages for openoffice 3.0 rc lying around somewhere or do i have to take the official pkgs?
<PcTek> i did it once...
<PcTek> maybe twice
<gnomefreak> magentar: yes but not for hardy atm
<PcTek> there are instructions on the web
<PcTek> but they are confusing and complicated
<magentar> i'm on intrepid right now
<rycole> gnomefreak: menu item? it's just a third party application i downloaded from ventrilo.com. i'm not using gnome. it's just bash.
<PcTek> or easy
<Symmetria> hrm, anyone know a way to force a machine to reboot without trying to unmount file systems or anything
<danfg> anyone using ubuntu-eee on an eee-pc?
<PcTek> depending on how smart you are.
<rycole> maybe it's a ventrilo issue.
<FloodBot1> PcTek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gnomefreak> magentar: wrong channel please join #ubuntu+1
<magentar> kk
<MOzartstaedter> i found that one: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ntldr-fehlt-bei-festplatte-mit-ubuntu/
<Symmetria> basically I want the thing to hard reboot and forget about unmounting systems, forget about stopping processes, just basically hard die and restart
<Kyblik> hi guys... is there any quick and easy way how to start certain programmes right after login?
<ferric84> i connected a 2nd monitor to my ibm thinkpad in 8.04, ran displayconfig-gtk from the terminal to configure it, logged out and back in, and now my laptop screen is stuck on 640x480 and I cannot find anywhere to change it.  now when i rerun displayconfig it errors and I can't open it
<MOzartstaedter> but im not sure if that is the right thing to do because nobody answered him if it is working
<mohsi1> My browser stays blank after sending request with following status message "Waiting for www.google.com..."
<mohsi1> However, I am able to do rest of activities except browsing the internet (HTTP requests dont work :( )
<on5sl> i get this error while installing hplib : 'make' command failed with status code 2. I already tried this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/17471. But nothing helps
<Kyblik> \quit
<rycole> gnomefreak: here, for example: http://pastebin.com/m4693fdaf
<dury> Orchid: flash works successfully... I did install manually
<mohsi1> Can anyone help me in troubleshooting my internet conneciton please?
<fynn> What's the best way to install Qt 4.4 on Hardy from backports?
<zewm_> mohsi1: What seems to be the problem?
<Orchid`> dury,  so did I. but it keeps quitting out
<Orchid`> i.e. i go to my xboxlive profile today, having had flash working about twelve hours ago, and it noo longer works.
<mohsi1> Problem is that I am not able to borese ONLY internet rest is ok i.e. ping, nslookup etc
<Orchid`> so therein lies the issue DuClare . it stops working at random. and when it stop working i can no onger view my movies either
<mohsi1> zewm: I am able to use aptitue to install software also.
<rycole> or, anyone, can anyone look at this situation and maybe tell me what's wrong with me not being able to run this application? http://pastebin.com/m4693fdaf
<gnomefreak> rycole: im looking at unix instructions and i do see why they dont work but im not able to run it on this system so i cant test
<zewm_> mohsi1: Have you tried different sites?
<gnomefreak> s/do/dont
<erat123> anyone know what program i can use to sync my itouch?
<mohsi1> zewm: Yes different. google, yahoo whatever.
<rycole> i'm thinking i may be missing a package, or something.
<mohsi1> zewm: even right now, I am installing software via aptitude. I am part of a network
<on5sl> i get this error while installing hplib : 'make' command failed with status code 2. I already tried this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/hplip/+question/17471. But nothing helps, anyone?
<dury> Orchid: could be the flash release... I not sure
<zewm_> mohsi1: You have to reconfigure your DNS settings then
<mohsi1> zewm: nslookup gives correct results, I've already fixed that problem, I am using OpenDNS now
<zewm_> mohsi1: Then there may be a config issue with OpenDNS
<Orchid`> dury,  well should i try to roll back or no?
<mohsi1> zewm: What that might be?
<mohsi1> nslookup brings correct results
<DuClare> Orchid`, Try Windows or Plan9
<zewm_> mohsi1: I have no clue. I've never used OpenDNS. But if websites are not coming back to you that is most likely an issue with your DNS configuration
<dury> Orchid: you mean to install it again... but with....different release?
<Orchid`> DuClare,  plan9 what is that? and windows? id prefer not to go back to that mess yet.
<zewm_> mohsi1: Have you tried a different browser?
<DuClare> An OS.
<mohsi1> zewm: I've tried even elinks. That gives same results
<Orchid`> dury,  yes, pretty much install an older relase after uninstalling the current
<awq> #aia
<RediXe> How do I get the num lock key to stay on after logout?
<awq> #batam
<dury> Orchid: I guess so.... try that... and you will see what's happen, right?
<dury> gesss :(
<dury> wanna know where is the firefox folder in this ubuntu distribution
<corexcore> my xinetd fails on boot "* Starting internet superserver xinetd        .. FAIL!  "    now how to find the error?
<corexcore> running a LMAP
<nateeeee> erUSUL: THANK YOU!!!
<corexcore> LAMP
<cdavis> is there a way to connect to another users inbox using evolution? I have correct permissions to do so
<erUSUL> nateeeee: your wellcome
<nateeeee> erUSUL: just wanted to let you know it worked and i'm back in windows.
<unperson> Hi, I'm trying to get a VPN connection going and could use some help.  I just installed openvpn and network-manager-openvpn via apt-get.  I thought I could then go to the network manager applet in the system try to config a new VPN connect, but I see no such option.  How do I used network manager to configure a new VPN connection?
<nateeeee> erUSUL: now i can get back to a bit of gaming. (how sad my life is) lol.)
<rycole> can anyone look at this situation and maybe tell me what's wrong with me not being able to run this application? http://pastebin.com/m4693fdaf
<MOzartstaedter> i can't get my new amd back to work, i have an "NTLDR missing"-error when starting ... i installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu and now the whole PC is not working :(
<nateeeee> erUSUL: keep up the good work man. it's great knowing there are people who actually care enough to really help. ok.. nuff rambling. im out :)
<rycole> am i missing some important packages, or something? it's a C++ application, i'm willing to bet.
<Chousuke> rycole: ./ventrilo_srv
<erUSUL> nateeeee: ok; bye
<Chousuke> rycole: you need to specify the path
<mohsi1> Checksum of TCP packets being sent from my system is incorect. Anyone with a clue what the remdy might be?
<rycole> oh, hm
<atari2600a> Hey, I need to list all IRQ's for this class
<atari2600a> what command would that be in a bash shell
<Chousuke> rycole: . is a special path that means "this directory"
<Chousuke> rycole: just like .. means "parent directory"
<rycole> well, i tried that too earlier, and it still didn't work.
<rycole> i'll tryin again
<dury> is it in /usr/lib/firefox/
<dury> it's not in /usr/bin/firefox after typing: which firefox
<rycole> Chousuke; still gives me no such file or directory
<atari2600a> anyone here able to help me find an IRQ?
<Chousuke> rycole: shouldn't
<Chousuke> rycole: you're doing something wrong.
<rycole> i didn't know it was possible to mess up something this simple. :P
<Chousuke> rycole: pastebin again what happens
<rycole> k
<danfg> are there hardware drivers for the intel gma 900 available?
<cha0subuntu> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<l3d> I was wondering is there a way to limit what apps a user account could use as in lock down fiefox so only sudo would be able to use it even from there login session?
<Chousuke> danfg: they are included in ubuntu
<rycole> http://pastebin.com/m48e64913
<atari2600a> danfg: xorg-xserver-video-intel?
<adpot> Hey - can anyone help me please?
<Chousuke> danfg: you don't need to explicitly install them
<martijn81> what was the name of that gui tool which one cvan use to cut pieces on an wav song?
<cha0subuntu> Could anyone help me with Sound? i cant seam to figure why my sound doesnt work
<Chousuke> rycole: ... okay
<Chousuke> rycole: that makes no sense
<piksi> hello, does anyone of you know desktop software to restrict the amount of time an user is allowed to spend in desktop session (for gdm or kdm) ?
<rycole> haha :(
<piksi> a sort of parental control
<adpot> Hey, i had my wireless internet and gfx drivers etc workingon ubuntu, but getting VirtualBox to work has messed it up, and it says it requires a osemodule that will not install, can anbody help?
<Chousuke> rycole: did you try tabcompleting ./ventrilo_srv ?
<Chousuke> rycole: maybe it has a nonprintable character that screws it up
<rycole> yea
<anon47> hi, is there anyone that can help me with a total noobish problem?
<Ooble> anon47, not until you ask it.
<m_newton> PING if you know how to install drupal
<adpot> Hi, can anyone help me please?
<Chousuke> rycole: try renaming it?
<Chousuke> rycole: I can't think of anything that could cause such a problem
<zewm_> !ask | adpot
<ubottu> adpot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<krim> My desktop is "gone". It's just black and nothing happens when I right click. I can still see all the files in Nautilus though. Anyone know what's up with that?
<cha0subuntu> I'm running Ubuntu ultimate 1.4 and my sound isnt working anyone suggest anything?
<Chousuke> ubuntu ultimate?
<angus> Hi there, I just updated to the Ubuntu  kernel 2.6.24-19. Every time I try to boot from it now though it freezes unless I use ctrl+alt+F1 could any one help please, Thanks
<anon47> right, well, as i said I'm a total noob to this linux thing. i want to install it on my external hard drive so as to take up only a fraction of the memory. every time i try to do it manually i get that error message saying the partitions on the drive were being used by another program. what am i doing wrong?
<adpot> I am new to ubuntu, i setup my wireless and had gfx drivers installed, i needed to use virtualisation, and installed virtualbox. It worked after installing ose-modules, but they removed my drivers from the list, and now my sound is broke also, i tried removing the modules and now the virtualbox doesnt work either.
<triton--> ppl how du i instal linix?
<triton--> my friend said it was very gud
<danfg> why does ubuntu keep forgetting my wifi settings on my asus eee pc whenever i reboot
<piksi> danfg: because networkmanager is still a mess
<piksi> on a multiple of distros
<Chousuke> anon47: you need to unmount the drive
<danfg> piksi: oh, that's unfortunate
<Chousuke> anon47: right-click on it and unmount. after that you can partition it.
<anon47> oh right, i have to unmount before i run install. thanks! i'll try that and let you know what happens.
<danfg> i think i'll reinstall xandros on my eee pc, i don't think ubuntu-eee is mature enough. it's kinda' ok though
<khanh_coltech> i've just upgraded to 8.10
<khanh_coltech> i can
<khanh_coltech> i can't run envyng -t :(
<bastid_raZor> !ibex | khanh_coltech
<ubottu> khanh_coltech: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<cha0subuntu> When i go to run Automatrix It Say : Sorry automatic can not continue beacause keys could not be downloaded, please try again later. Does anyone know what is not causing this issue?
<khanh_coltech> when i install driver for my ati card use envyng, i get error:
<Orchid`> join 18003202891 oho edison
<Orchid`> dammit >.>
<Orchid`> im out later
<bastid_raZor> khanh_coltech; you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<khanh_coltech> thanks
<spiritssight> can someone help me with getting a IDE / Sata drive working under ubuntu its being connected throu a USB adapter
<cha0subuntu> anyone?
<bastid_raZor> !automatrix | cha0subuntu
<ubottu> cha0subuntu: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<Mixed_-> how do you add another desktop???
<bastid_raZor> Mixed_-; are you using compiz?
<Mixed_->  bastid, no, i am using gnome, i have a slow lappie
<cha0subuntu> ubottu is there another software like it ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anon47> success! Chousuke,  you're a hero!
<Mixed_-> ubottu is it true youre only a bot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leslieviljoen> ubotto is a smart bot
<Gnea> cha0subuntu: synaptic does everything you'll need now
<polon> exit
<tarelerulz> What is good program  for ripping divds .  that has good support of theora ?
<bastid_raZor> Mixed_-; the bottom toolbar should have an area on the right that shows your desktops. you can right click it and add more.
<TopBunny88> Could one compile a 64bit kernel in a 32 bit build environment
<TopBunny88> If os please provide Linkage?
<ironfoot_495> Hi I'd like to put flash on my ubuntu 8.1 is that possible?
<cha0subuntu> where can i get the install for synaptic
<benzss> ironfoot_495: flash for a web browser?
<plundra> Hmm, anyone experienced klogd stuck doing "read(0, "", 4095)                       = 0"? (Infinit, no delay)
<ironfoot_495> bens
<ironfoot_495> yes
<plundra> I just installed the box a few hours ago, no weird stuff running on it.
<benzss> ironfoot_495: have you installed a package called something like 'flashplugin-nonfree'?
<ironfoot_495> benzss: yes is that possible?
<benzss> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Mixed_-> bastid_razor, I only have the upper toolbar, I am using hardy heron and can't find the applet that will allow me to add another desktop
<ironfoot_495> benzss: how is it it applied?
<ironfoot_495> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'?
<benzss> ironfoot_495: yep
<ironfoot_495> benzss: ok thanks!:)
<bastid_raZor> Mixed_-; workspace switcher
<igor> hello
<Mixed_-> bastid_razor, thanks, I just put the workspace switcher, I see the switcher now but there's only one desktop :-(
<bastid_raZor> Mixed_-; right click it and add more
<TopBunny88> Could one compile a 64bit kernel in a 32 bit build environment
<adpot> Ubuntu Help: Drivers Disappeared - System>Hardware Drivers list empty, Help please
<cha0subuntu> This is Giving me a headache, Linux is So Advanced, I'm just a Windoze user ;; I am using my terminal to atempt to download and install synaptic and after typing sudo apt-get install synaptic it tells me som error about pkge and ill have to manually do this. Why cant i figure this out?
<Taggnostr> hello
<padee> hi everyone
<Mixed_-> bastid_raZor, youre my hewoe!  thanks!!!!
<marcules> Hallo alle (Mal das amsg ausprobier^^)
<bastid_raZor> Mixed_-; glad i could help. :)
<padee> i am still fighting with the external sound card m-audio
<khanh_coltech> Chào mọi người
<adpot> My Ubuntu Drivers have Disappeared, How do i retrieve them ?
<yedday> damn, firefox always shuts down with no further notice, just while surfing
<yedday> what's wrong here?
<SuperQ> cha0subuntu: synaptic should be installed by default on Ubuntu
<gowthamn> cha0subuntu: synaptic is preinstalled with ubuntu
<Gnea> !synaptic | cha0subuntu
<ubottu> cha0subuntu: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gowthamn> yedday: which version are using?
<Taggnostr> how can I mount a shared dir permanently? if I use mount -t I have to redo it every time I reboot the pc
<dryrot> what program can I use in Ubuntu that lets me manipulate Omnigraffle files ?
<cha0subuntu> Found it but ERROR :: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cha0subuntu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<MOzartstaedter> can pls anyone help me with the error "NTLD missing"??? i tried nearly all i found on google ... :(
<gowthamn> Taggnostr: in /etc/fstab file
<Taggnostr> do I have to mount it there?
<cha0subuntu> what does this mean?
<Maimster> Anyone know a program to copy web sites?
<SuperQ> cha0subuntu: It sounds like a package install was interrupted
<hwilde> cha0subuntu, run the command it tells you to
<gowthamn> Taggnostr: check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872&highlight=Permanently+mount+samba+share
<SuperQ> cha0subuntu: running "sudo dpkg --configure -a" should cleanup the error
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks
<Cristi> how can i share internet through a peer to peer network connection?
<SuperQ> Maimster: weget
<SuperQ> Maimster: Sorry, "wget"
<hwilde> !ics | Cristi
<ubottu> Cristi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<cha0subuntu> AMEN !!! BLESS YOU ALL
<Cristi> hwilde: thank you
<Maimster> SuperQ Thanks. I don't know why I didn't just try that one. Oldie but goodie.
<cha0subuntu> ill get linux one day
<gowthamn> Maimster: curl actually rips the HTML code
<Maimster> SuperQ I just saw this one through google searching called WebPublic.
<Maimster> gowthamn I just need to grab a site, that Verizon will delete when I stop the superpages subscription.
<iljcu__> Hello, I installed linux with wubi, is it possible it installed the 64 version? Because I'm having several problems which happen with 64bit systems. Also for ex. I needed to install the 64bit version of gfire, the 32bit version gave an i386 error
<SuperQ> cha0subuntu: You're welcome.
<iljcu__> Btw I'm using an intel processor (T5550)
<Jabba112> a very nice afternoon
<Jabba112> wie war der name des deutschen ubuntus nochma? dankö
<iljcu__> !deutch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deutch
<yedday> gowthamn: firefox: 3.0.3, ubuntu with linux kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<nikki__> I just installed the xfonts-terminus package, but it doesn't appear in the xfontsel list under foundry *!
<iljcu__> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<bobertdos> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MOzartstaedter> if i have installed ubuntu 2 times, how could i remove one and get grub back to work?
<Jabba112> vielen dank (deutsch means german)
<wade> .
<nikki__> ubottu fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<iljcu__> Hello, I installed linux with wubi, is it possible it installed the 64 version? Because I'm having several problems which happen with 64bit systems. Also for ex. I needed to install the 64bit version of gfire, the 32bit version gave an i386 error.. I'm using an intel core 2 duo processor T5550
<TopBunny88> Is there an Rturrent package for ubuntu?
<Pici> !info rtorrent | TopBunny88
<ubottu> topbunny88: rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 346 kB, installed size 968 kB
<unr3a1> does anyone know of a good cd/dvd burning program similar to Nero that is available on the ubuntu repositories?
<Pici> iljcu__: What does the output of uname -a say?
<bastid_raZor> unr3a1; although it is for KDE i like K3b or k9copy.. gnome has brasero
<TopBunny88> Is there a Way I can recompile  my kernel to use 64bit?
<iljcu__> Pici, Linux matthijs-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 17:53:40 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bobertdos> iljcu__: that is indeed the 64-bit version
<iljcu__> oh thanks a lot finally i know why i'm having loads of problems
<Pici> iljcu__: yes, x86_64 is the 64bit kernel.
<iljcu__> thanks!
<unr3a1> bastid_raZor, well, I have brasero, but I also want something that does light video editing...
<unr3a1> like nero does
<nikki__> I just installed the xfonts-terminus package, but it doesn't appear in the xfontsel list under foundry *!
<nikki__> How can I make terminus appear in xfontsel?
<iljcu__> btw when i reinstall linux, what distro should i use?
<iljcu__> ubuntu again or maybe debian or suse?
<PrivateRolf> Is there anyway I can upgrade to intrepid ibex without a CD?
<yedday> gowthamn: it's the up to date one. I will start ff in a command window and catch the output
<Pici> !intrepid | PrivateRolf
<ubottu> PrivateRolf: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<bobertdos> iljcu__: It's up to you. Know that Debian and Suse are a bit different from Ubuntu in their own rights.
<PrivateRolf> Thanks Pici.
<ancientadm> ciao ladies
<ksbalaji> I wish to edit stage2 of grub boot. My boot sequence contains some obsolete entries which show up annoyingly while booting. Help
<bastid_raZor> unr3a1; i do not know of any right off, possibly someone else in the channel may
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: What you want to edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst. Delete the entries you do not want.
<nikki__> How can I make terminus appear in xfontsel?
<justshams> i recently installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my system.. i have an ASUS P5E VM HDMI mobo with intel G35 chipset.. i don have a gfx card.. my prob is that i am not able to get the desktop effects or increse the resolution of my desktop beyond 1280X1024 whihc is not suitabe for my 20 inch LCD.. please help
<PrivateRolf> Justhams: Is your monitor capable of more than 1280x1024/
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, no I want to delete entries after that stage. (when individual entries are loaded before login
<yedday>  gowthamn: firefox: 3.0.3, ubuntu with linux kernel 2.6.24-21-generic ,  it's the up to date one. I will start ff in a command window and catch the output
<justshams> yeah it has 1620 X1050
<justshams> *1680
<justshams> other than that i am not able to even enable the desktop effects
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: wait, entries of what?
<hwilde> justshams, pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crushy> justshams: did you install restrictred drivers?
<iljcu__> I'm reinstalling linux, how can I put some files on C:\ drive (windows) so i don't have to redownload them
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, for example, I had an application in the name of zoneminder which is no more in my system. However, the boot sequence shows a try to load zoneminder and fails. I want to edit this
<justshams> no i dono which drivers to install..i am a newbie to ubuntu.. or linux fir that matter..
<hwilde> !ntfs | iljcu__
<ubottu> iljcu__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Lava> hey i'm having a problem clearing firefox browsing history
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | iljcu__
<ubottu> iljcu__: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Lava> cant get rid of it
<Lava> any help please?
<crushy> system>administration>hardware drivers
<iljcu__> ty
<crushy> tick the option and click apply @ justshams
<Ooble> Lava: tried Tools -> Clear Private Data?
<Lava> Ooble, yep
<thomc> is there a way to list which processes are using swap?
<Lava> Ooble, tried it about a hundred times, but still the browsing history remains
<hwilde> Lava, Ooble https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/209794
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209794 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3 does not clear private data" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<justshams> no drivers installed in system>administration>hardware drivers
<justshams> :(
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: Let's see.........That would probably either be removing services from startup or editing the RC init scripts. Beoyond that, though, I am not sure.
<Lava> thanks hwilde , Ooble Does this mean there is no solution?
<Ooble> I've just read the bug comments, but it seems that way Lava.
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, for example, I had an application in the name of zoneminder which is no more in my system. However, the boot sequence text shows that it is trying to load zoneminder and reports an error. I want to edit this procedure of booting.
<zagibu> anyone using kvm + libvirt in here? if so, how did you do file sharing between the host and it's guests?
<Lava> Ooble,  damnit, isn't there any other solution around it? this really should get fixed
<hwilde> Lava, delete everything and reinstall
<hwilde> Lava, stop browsing things you are ashamed to hve in your history
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: unless of course some of these entries are modules, in which case you'd want to unload them
<Lava> hwilde, ive tried that, but it doesnt work
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, yep - there you are! How to remove services from startup? How to edit RC init scripts? Pl tell
<Ooble> It could be possible to edit the sqlite directly.
<Lava> hwilde, cant seem to be able to delete
<hwilde> Lava, eh?
<Lava> lol hwilde too late ^^
<justshams> anybody listening to me??:(
<hwilde> Lava, sudo delete everything and reinstall
<LU|maddin> \server irc.freenode.net
<Lava> wasnt counting on having a girl moving in  :D
<habit> Hello. Help me please - how can I put repository into /etc/apt/sources.list using proxy server?
<zagibu> justshams: I am listening, but you don't say anything
<subichan> hello everybody. please, i'm running a configure script and unfortunately it says C cannot create output file
<subichan> i got the config.log but i don't really know how to read this.. can anybody help me please?
<hardy> hello
<justshams> i did
<leslieviljoen> Lava: perhaps you can delete the cache files
<justshams> i have not installled anything
<D`rew> Hi, I've been having issues with DVD burning... I've tried every burning application I can think of and they all fail at some point in the process.
<justshams> i dooono what to install
<zagibu> justshams: so you are looking for suggestions of interesting programs, or what?
<hwilde> Lava, what happens if you uncheck the keep history in the preferences, or turn it down to 1 days
<Lava> k, thanks hwi, so the command is sudo delete firefox or something like that?
<Lava> k, thanks hwilde , so the command is sudo delete firefox or something like that?
<D`rew> I can provide a log from Brasero if anyone knows how to help.
<hwilde> Lava, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<justshams> i asked one of my friedns and tried diff things mentioned on the net.. nothong worked
<dury> I've got success installing java plugin for firefox by hand ..... in hardy.... firefox/plugins folder it's in : /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/plugins
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, Unfortunately, I removed the files connected with the module zoneminder manually. Now, I cannot remove them using apt. However the startup entry remains!
<justshams> i have seen the intellinux stite
<justshams> it has some drivers which i installed
<justshams> nothing works
<justshams> i doono what to do
<zagibu> justshams: so you are probably talking about wifi, eh?
<dury> it's pretty easy
<justshams> nooooooooooooooo.. my gfx drivers
<justshams> drivers for G35 mobo chipset
<zagibu> what card do you have?
<justshams> onboard
<justshams> intel G35
<justshams> X3500
<zagibu> do a lspci and tell exactly
<bobertdos> ksbalaji: modules are removed using the modprobe command in the terminal (read the manpage for more information). Services are removed from Startup via System->Administration->Services, I am not very knowledgeable of the init scripts actually. Try to see if modprobe can clean anything up for you.
<justshams> okay
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dury> if someone wants to know how to do it ...... don't hesitate to ask for assistance
<khanh_coltech> /msg
<justshams> shall i put the o/p of lspci here???
<PrivateRolf> No Justhams
<PrivateRolf> !pastebin | Justhams
<ubottu> Justhams: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<justshams> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52536/
<ksbalaji> bobertdos, thanks
<D`rew> http://pastebin.com/m13c93496 -- Can someone please take a look at this and help me figure out why I can't burn DVD's properly. Google has failed me. (Or, I fail at Google. Can't tell which)
<leslieviljoen> justshams: Sure your resolution is not 1680x1050?
<ironfoot_495> benzss: are you still there?
<justshams> damn
<justshams> i mean damn sure
<bakkalohriat> Does anyone know if it's possible to install the Gnome application manager in Debian GNU/Linux?
<ironfoot_495> I got  flashplugin-nonfree  on my ubuntu 8.04 but it's not activating?
<zagibu> justshams: I don't see your card on the supported chipsets list here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: for Firefox?
<Pici> bakkalohriat: If you're asking about Debian, you should try #debian. #Ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support.
<bakkalohriat> I just came from #debian, nobody there even knew what I was talking about :(
<justshams> hey it is ther only... G35..
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: yes
<shepherd> i just nuked my hard drive and i'm unable to install 8.04 with the live cd. i just get i/o buffer errors(any way to fix this?).....i can however install 7.1 with no problem, my question is : is it harmful to upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04?
<zagibu> ah, right
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: If you type about:plugins into Firefox, do you see it?
<Lava> thx hwilde ! bye
<bakkalohriat> I just like the clean interface, and was wondering if there was a package name or code source I could install it from
<zagibu> so, ubuntu should automatically load the right driver
<hwilde> Lava,  yep
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: wait one
<aimtrainer> hi! I recently heard about an ubuntu based distribution with all codecs and videostuff that you need to install manually in ubuntu included - can anybody help me out please? - I dont remember the name
<Pici> bakkalohriat: Are you running Debian or Ubuntu?
<leslieviljoen> justshams: is this a laptop with an external monitor?
<justshams> ﻿zagibu:that aint happening.. then y am i not able to enable desktop effects or other related grafix options like monitor resolution??
<bakkalohriat> Pici: Right now, Debian with a basic install of Gnome.
<justshams> no no.. its a desktop
<zagibu> aimtrainer: are you talking about the medibuntu repositories?
<Nichev1> aimtrainer: you will likely have to pay for it
<shepherd> i just nuked my hard drive and i'm unable to install 8.04 with the live cd. i just get i/o buffer errors(any way to fix this?).....i can however install 7.1 with no problem, my question is : is it harmful to upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04?
<zer0o> anybody uses veoh?
<Pici> bakkalohriat: Then you'll need to ask in #debian about it, our package repositories differ.
<leslieviljoen> justshams: was another monitor connected when you installed, or did it install like this?
<bakkalohriat> Pici: Alright, thanks anyway
<zagibu> justshams: do you have a clean install of ubuntu now, or is it already broken because you messed with it?
<a75> Hello, I have a problem with my Athreos AR5007EG wifi on asus f5n. I have ubuntu 8.04.  Can anybody help me?
<aimtrainer> zaggy-nl, no its actually just an altered ubuntu version with codecs and stuff included
<crushy> shepherd whats ur purpose of upgrade
<carandraug> shepherd: not harmful. I did it before
<justshams> it installed like thins.. no other monitor connected.. for info.. i am usung hte HDMI port to connect my monitor to the mobo
<zaggy-nl> aimtrainer, HIGHLIGHT REVENGE
<rilak> Hi folks, here's my problem: I just stomped over my partition table on the primary HDD (dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda, so it's beyond salvaging).  I am getting correct block partition start/count information from the kernel in /proc/partitions.  I'd like to restore my partition table.  The question I now have is this: partitions do not seem to start on sector boundaries (which is 255*63=16065 blocks); how can I force fdisk, or 
<aimtrainer> ^^
<crushy> justshams: open terminal and type sudo displayconfig-gtk
<bobertdos> aimtrainer: I believe you're referring to Easybuntu, but you know what? It's not supported anymore, so if you want to use it, you're on your own.
<crushy> see if u can change resolution:D
<zagibu> justshams: what kind of monitor is it? I had LOTS of trouble with intel driver and HDMI, but it turned out to be the monitor
<aimtrainer> bobertdos, no its not that
<aimtrainer> Ill tell you if I found out
<justshams> its a DELL WIDE SCREEN LCD
<justshams> with web cam integrated
<crushy> bye everyone :)
<carandraug> aimtrainer: were you talking about Mint Ubuntu (now Mint Linux)?
<migm2> Hi -- i mounted a jumpdrive (mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/jumpdrive -o rw) but i cannot create any files or anything on it unless i use sudo
<migm2> otherwise i get permissions errors.. but the directory is chmod 777
<migm2> ideas?
<justshams>  displayconfig-gtk
<aimtrainer> carandraug, exactly that s it
<justshams> i did taht
<aimtrainer> Do you have any experience with it?
<justshams> i got a window shalli change the appropriate options?
<carandraug> migm2: the directory is 777? Shouldn't you make it -R 777?
<rilak> migm2, check /etc/fstab, maybe the filesystem is mounted so that users can't access it
<aimtrainer> is it any different from ubuntu except for the codec thing?
<carandraug> aimtrainer: no, just heard about it.
<rilak> though that should be visible in permissions
<migm2> rilak: its not in fstab, i manually mounted it
<aimtrainer> ok thanks!
<carandraug> aimtrainer: it does use the same repos
<rilak> migm2: ah sorry
<migm2> carandraug: thats correct, it is chmod -R 777
<migm2> i'm stumped on this one
<migm2> any other ideas?
<rilak> migm2: so /media/jumpdrive is 777?
<migm2> rilak: correct
<rilak> migm2: what are the files' permissions inside it?
<rilak> migm2: the content of the drive
<carandraug> aimtrainer: but even on that I'm not sure. You better check their website oor IRC channel
<migm2> its a brand new drive
<rilak> aha
<migm2> nothing is in it besides the new file i just created with sudo
<carandraug> migm2: is the partition ext3? You can't do that 777 thing in ntfs partitions
<migm2> its vfat
<justshams> did changes
<justshams> will restart and be back
<justshams> :)
<leslieviljoen> justshams: cool
<rilak> migm2, thy this just for kicks: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/jumpdrive -o rw,user,remount
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I've downloaded the install_flash_player_9_linux  where do I put it
<migm2> rilak: okay, hang on
<ironfoot_495> ?
<zagibu> justshams: you can put Option "ModeDebug" "true" to your device section in xorg.conf, then hit ctrl alt and backspace, and finally check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for hints
<milostrife> anyone tell me how i can install a file from an iso without burning it to disc?
<rilak> milostrife: sudo mount FILE /mnt -o loop
<carandraug> migm2: I'm not sure if fat partitions would also take care of permissions the same way ext3
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Before I answer that, we need to know if Firefox detects flash at all. Is it listed in about:plugins?
<zagibu> is really noone using kvm for virtualization here?
<milostrife> rilak, does that work if it's on an external hard drive
<migm2> carandraug: this can't be the first time someone has mounted a vfat jumpdrive
<rilak> milostrife, if the external drive is mounted and you can read the file, yes
<migm2> mount: /media/jumpdrive not mounted already, or bad option
<migm2> it is not mounted already
<facundobatista> Hi all
<migm2> so bad option
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I don't know I guess I'll go and look   b back.
<padee> allright. i don't know further. i still try to install the m-audio delta1010 on hardy. i hardly get any sound to the external soundcard. does anyone have any experience?
<facundobatista> Does anybody tried Ubuntu on a Phenom tricore?
<bobertdos> !iso | milostrife
<ubottu> milostrife: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<rilak> migm2, let's try without automatic remounting: make sure it's unmounted, then mount /dev/sdb /media/jumpdrive -o rw,user
<migm2> k
<leslieviljoen> migm2: just type mount
<rilak> migm2, nouser is the default which prohibits plain users from accessing it, hence user in -o
<migm2> rilak: got it, hang on
<zelhar> Hello, I am unable to use the ATI drivers and so unable to use widescreen resolution. My system is: Q6600, sapphire HD3650, P5Q-pro, 4GBDDR2-800. Oddly enough OpenSUSE works fine without any configuration changes
<wallenpb> hi
<milostrife> but is there a program i can use like power iso if i dont want to use the terminal
<milostrife> ?
<migm2> nope, thats not it
<carandraug> migm2: yes. I have one myself. But I can't for example, put a link on my http server pointing for a folder on that partition. It doesn't work. People who try to access get the no permissions error
<rilak> milostrife, in Ibex (not sure if works for Feisty) you can right-click on the file and Open With...  > Archive Mounter
<migm2> its owned by root:root
<migm2> could that be part of the problem here
 * rilak scratches head
 * migm2 is also scratching head
 * rilak scratches both heads
<rilak> lol
<nill> hi
<leslieviljoen> migm2: fat drives don't support unix permissions
<Ooble> carandraug, I haven't really been following, so apologies if this is way off, but you can tell Apache to follow symlinks by adding the Option +FollowSymLinks to .htaccess .
<ghostcube> problem compiling v4l-dvb on 64 bit standard kernel
<zelhar> any help guys ?
<ghostcube> pastebin of the error http://nopaste.info/10badc9525.html
<scyTh3> can someone help me?
<bobertdos> migm2:  very much so
<migm2> leslieviljoen: fine, but i know i can write to other jumpdrives without having to sudo everything
<rilak> I have to go back to my own issue with damaged partition table, if I remember anything, I'll come back, migm2
<noway> cya rilak
<dury> cya soon all
<migm2> rilak: thanks
<scyTh3> I am having a bit of a problem after kernel update. I have set 'automatic module loading' in the kernel and after reboot into new kernel ...no modules are running..I did a make modules && make modules_install and can manually load modules..In privious kernel compiles all modules would load on boot..what am I  doing wrong if someone can help?
<scyTh3> I am also using slackware if someone can help...
<leslieviljoen> migm2: I think it's a mount option
<carandraug> Ooble: yes. It just doesn't work with fat partitions. It's a old problem, I solved it in the meantime, that I was refering to mention migm2 that fat partitions don't take care of permissions the same way ext3 do
<leslieviljoen> migm2: oh, it's -o user
<leslieviljoen> migm2: you already tried that
<migm2> yes
<zelhar> Hello, I am running x64 Xubuntu  and unable to use the ATI drivers and so unable to use widescreen resolution. My system is: Q6600, sapphire HD3650, P5Q-pro, 4GBDDR2-800. Oddly enough OpenSUSE works fine without any configuration changes
<migm2> leslieviljoen: i disd
<ghostcube> scyTh3: why did u do manuall install of en kernel ?
<iBashUsr> how do i have a vncserver that is online for the login window?
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I haven't found where the plugins are?
<iBashUsr> i want to be able to vnc to the server and always see what i have on screen
<carandraug> Ooble: because my http server was just a bunch of symlinks. All worked except the one pointing to a folder inside a fat partition
<Ooble> carandraug, that makes sense. Sorry for the mixup.
<carandraug> Ooble: but thanks anyway
<migm2> hrm
<migm2> ill try google
<leslieviljoen> migm2: can you look at the output of just 'mount'?
<migm2> sure
<migm2> in syslog?
<leslieviljoen> migm2: what is the line containing the drive?
<migm2> leslieviljoen: meaning?
<PerfectExodus> If a 3D Acceleration test displays spinning gears like its suppose to, why would it say "failed"?
<carandraug> migm2: shouldn't you be mounting /dev/sdbX instead of just sdb?
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: type about:plugins into the firefox location bar.
<leslieviljoen> migm2: just type 'mount' and find the drive there, then post the line
<krazy-h_1> Hi i'm having problems with java
<leslieviljoen> migm2: like: /dev/sda5 on /media/Storage type xfs (rw)
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos:ok
<migm2> carandraug: /dev/sdb is what shows up on kern.log when i plug the usb drive in
<migm2> so, no, i dont believe so
<bobertdos> milostrife: There should be. Search the repos with apt-cache or Synaptic.
<migm2> /dev/sdb on /media/jumpdrive type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<krazy-h_1> unable to run .jar application on ubuntu
<migm2> that was after: sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/jumpdrive -o rw,user
<carandraug> migm2: run "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L not uppercase i) and mount the sdbX that appears
<leslieviljoen> migm2: oh, I don't see the user option there
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: java -jar file.jar
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: No it's not there!
<krazy-h_1> I did that command but nothing happen
<migm2> i see 4 sdb4 in fdisk
<zplash> i want to let ubuntu mount my other phisical drives automatically.. anybody able to help?
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: You restarted firefox after installing the plugin, right?
<carandraug> migm2: can you pastebin that?
<migm2> sure
<migm2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<krazy-h_1> i think that there are some missing plugins on it
<migm2> hmm something is funky looking about this
<bobertdos> krazy-h_1: Do you have any Java Runtime Environments installed?
<migm2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/52545/
<Geboy> can i access my windows files if i use full instalation in ubuntu 8.04 desktop when dual booting with windows xp
<migm2> carandraug: leslieviljoen http://paste.ubuntu.com/52545/
<Geboy> not using wubi, btw
<krazy-h_1> bobertdos i installed a java runtime correctely
<ConstantineXVI> is there a graphical BT tethering app for ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Geboy: yes, assuming everything sets up the way it should
<migm2> Disk /dev/sdb: 2021 MB, 2021654528 bytes
<migm2>  <-- thats it, its a 2 gig drive
<krazy-h_1> but i don't know where the problem is
<carandraug> migm2: you're screwed. I had a mp3 player that looked like that and I could never mount it
<migm2> lol
<migm2> but i can mount it
<migm2> and i can write to it too
<migm2> but i just have to sudo everything
<FloodBot1> migm2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geboy> no certain programs? or command to mount it?
<migm2> blow me FloodBot1
<leslieviljoen> migm2: try mount it with -o user=<your_username>
<carandraug> migm2: maybe I can in Ubuntu, I didn't figure how to do it in another distro
<MOzartstaedter> i installed ubuntu 2 times, what can i do if grub is not starting???
<migm2> christ
<migm2> anyway
<krazy-h_1> Please help me i have interesting programs to run ,
<carandraug> migm2: maybe I can in Ubuntu, I didn't figure how to do it in another distro
<migm2> its just a hard drive
<bobertdos> Geboy: When you install Hardy on a system that already has Windows installed, the partitioner should detect any NTFS partitions and put them in fstab so they'll automount for you. That's what's supposed to happen normally.
<migm2> i should be able to format it however i want
<Adam> Hi! Can some one help with installation of Ubuntu? :)
<Geboy> should i make a blank partition first and then install ubuntu
<carandraug> migm2: yes. The partition table is a mess. Try format it if you can
<Geboy> or will the partitioner have the ability to shrink windows ntfs partitioan there is?
<bobertdos> Geboy: Yeah, that's usually the best way to do it.
<leslieviljoen> gotta go, later
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: what exactly happens?
<grindhold> hello does someone know how to wake up a sleeping process in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Geboy: The partitioner can resize too, it's up to you which way to go :)
<Vlet> grindhold: fg
<Guest44221> Hello. Is there someone who will help me to install Ubuntu? :)
<grindhold> Vlet:  what?
<carandraug> Geboy: I would leave a blank partition. It's the safest way
<grindhold> Vlet: i'm serious :D
<carandraug> Guest44221: what's your problem?
<histo> !install > Guest60681
<ubottu> Guest60681, please see my private message
<Geboy> bobertdos: which one is easier? coz i'm affraid using the fdisk to partition my windows
<Geboy> hihi
<Vlet> grindhold: so am I. perhaps you should better explain what you want to do.
<Geboy> sorry, i really wanna try the ubuntu desktop, but am a complete noob
<Guest17945> I can't start from my cd :(
<bobertdos> Geboy: As carandraug said, blank partitions are safer. Resizing can be risky.
<grindhold> Vlet: friend of mine run a renderer since 10 pm yesterday and now it is listed as "sleeping" in the processlist. how may he wake it up?
<Vlet> Guest17945: you may need to go into your computers' BIOS to enable booting from CD
<unop> Geboy, fdisk isn't really the tool to resize partitions - if that's what you are after
<grindhold> Vlet: is there any SIG that will help?
<Guest17945> Okay
<Guest17945> How to?
<atlef> Guest17945: how did you make the cd?
<Geboy> ok, thanks alot guys. giving me a good insight. i'll be leaving now installing ubuntu. c u in an hour or so...
<Geboy> again thanks
<Guest17945> I burn it with...
<unop> grindhold, SIGCONT perhaps?
<bobertdos> Geboy: The LiveCD comes with the disk partitioner (gparted). That's much easier to use.
<grindhold> unop: ill try
<Guest17945> I burn it with NTI CD&DVD-Maker Gold
<carandraug> Guest17945: it depends on the computer. Try pressing F2 on boot. This should take you to the BIOS menu. Move around until you see boot order and place CD first
<atlef> Guest17945: as an image, or did you unpack the files?=
<Guest17945> I jusk click on the iso-file on my desktop, then the buring program startet
<atlef> Guest17945: ok
<Guest17945> (Sorry the bad english=
<Guest17945> )*
<Guest17945> Okay... i will try it. Thanks for the help :)
<atlef> Guest17945: it's ok. do you have the manual for your machine
<atlef> Guest17945: it will tell you how to get to the bios
<Guest17945> Okay
<Guest17945> Bye
<carandraug> Guest17945: in some new computers you can just press a button on boot, that taes you to a menu to select where to drive from with no need to configure BIOS. (it's usually F8)
<msikma> hi there.  Any way I can upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu without leaving text-only mode?
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: i got the PC today and there is vista on it, i wanted to have dual boot with ubuntu, i installed the 64 bit version of it and then i got an NTLDR Missing error (forgot to put off the external HD) ... took a long time to fix that ^^ during this i thought maybe if i install ubuntu a second time, it would work better, but now i have 2 ubuntu system and one vista, grub is not loading an vista starts each time ... but
<msikma> I guess my sources.list needs to be updated, but where should it point to?
<carandraug> msikma: you need to edit your source.list
<justshams> hi i did some experimenting with displayconfig-gtk.. i have my monitor in the list(DELL>SP2008wfp).. but not my chipset(G35)
<bobertdos> krazy-h_1: Which one did you install?
<khelll> when 8.10 will be officially released ?
<Pici> !upgrade | msikma, this explains all the upgrade paths
<ubottu> msikma, this explains all the upgrade paths: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<msikma> carandraug: do you know which ones I should add?
<msikma> ah
<carandraug> msikma: that's a question for #ubuntu+1
<msikma> Thank you
<Pici> khelll: October 30th is the target date.
<krazy-h_1> bobertdos i installed the java version "1.6.0_06"
<krazy-h_1> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_06-b02)
<krazy-h_1> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b22, mixed mode, sharing)
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: did you made a real installation or did you used Wubi?
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: what is wubi?
<frederick85> how do I close X so I can install nvidia drivers
<ghostcube> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<erUSUL> !nvidia | frederick85
<ubottu> frederick85: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: did you boot from CD to install Ubuntu or did you just inserted the Ubuntu CD when you were in Vista and followed a nice menu inside Vista?
<carandraug> !wubi | MOzartstaedter
<ubottu> MOzartstaedter: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<groovyrock> Ctrl Alt F2 to close X and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<groovyrock> or you could get Envy, i think that works for Ubuntu
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: no, i really installed it
<maniheer> wasn't it Ctrl Alt Backspace?
<maniheer> or does F2 kill?
<maniheer> not restart
<groovyrock> i believe F2 is kill and Backspace is restart
<carandraug> maniheer: F2 takes you to tty2 but doesn't change anything on X
<maniheer> hi carandraug :D
<carandraug> maniheer: hi
<groovyrock> right, not kill per se
<groovyrock> thats for sudo /etc/init,d/gdm stop
<zewm_> . *
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: well, you can boot from LiveCD, and get rid of the extra installation
<groovyrock> thank zewm
<bobertdos> krazy-h_1: and the java command is recognized, yes?
<zewm_> np
<groovyrock> :P
<maniheer> MOzartstaedter: or install a ubuntu minimal .iso
<carandraug> maniheer: his problem is that he made a second install of Ubuntu and now GRUB doesn't appear
<hon`> how can I change the *default* gtk theme (i.e., for all users)?
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: and how could i get rid of the extra installation? what should i do there???
<maniheer> woow i'm off
<maniheer> :D
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: the extra ubuntu install I take it's on a separate partition. Or did you made the second install on top of the pther?
<hiptobecubic> what are you guys trying to do here?
<hiptobecubic> stopx and install a video driver?
<msikma> upgradin', upgradin'...
<skwo> Is there a way to install apache+php+mysql locally so they wont be accessible from outside of my pc, I need to develop web-applications
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: its on a separate partition
<msikma> skwo: sure, just close the ports
<hanoi> hello guys
<skwo> msikma: how?
<hanoi> may someone help me
<msikma> If you haven't opened them up to begin with, there's most likely nothing to worry about, skwo
<skwo> msikma: in win for example I had wamp
<bobertdos> hanoi: How may we help you?
<skwo> msikma: you misunderstood me, I dont have any lamp for now, how do I set lamp from scratch? :) Thanks
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: erase the partition where the extra Ubuntu resides. You may need to fix GRUB too
<hanoi> my problem that when i go to youtube or any website i can't hear the sound how i can fix it ?
<msikma> In that case, just get the packages you need, skwo. for example...
<msikma> sudo apt-get install apache2
<carandraug> !grub > carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug, please see my private message
<msikma> that will install apache
<bobertdos> hanoi: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport (in the terminal)
<msikma> sudo apt-get install php5
<groovyrock> hanoi do you get sound in other apps, like the media player?
<skwo> msikma: oh ok, and they will be installed as local services right? and wont be accessible from outside of my pc?
<msikma> skwo: they are capable of serving people from the outside world, but only if they're allowed.
<Kl4m> What do I need to install on ubuntu server to be able to "startx" with a minimal X? I tried xserver-xorg + xinit but I have a FontPath error
<skwo> msikma: Oh ok thanks :)
<msikma> skwo: they will not be able to do this normally if the ports you use (e.g. port 80 for Apache) are closed
<ejer> skwo: 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' is my preferred way to set everything up
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: to repair the GRUB, follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and good luck
<msikma> oops........ upgrade failed.  Not enough HDD space!
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: i will try it, thx =)
<guitargod> hi there i need some advice.
<msikma> Requires 762 MB, I need to free an additional 82 MB more. :-(
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: one last thing
<msikma> I don't have anything left to delete
<msikma> oh well
<guitargod> im running an older version on ubuntu..but when i try to upgrade it says i need the breezy badger cd..which i dont have
<GoddamnDevil> sudo apt-get autoclean
<skwo> ejer: Ok thanks. Just one more question, as I know they would start running as OS boots, is there a way to run them only manually when I need?
<GoddamnDevil> that was to msikma
<msikma> guitargod: you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Flannel> guitargod: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out the CD line
<msikma> GoddamnDevil: thanks :)
<pasteeater> what aptitude/apt-get command can I use to display what programs are dependent of a package?
<ejer> skwo: yes, you can use 'update-rc.d' to remove them from autostarting, then just start as needed
<carandraug> MOzartstaedter: on those instructions, there's a step "grub> root (hd0,1)". You don't use hd0,1 , you should use whatever the previous command spits out to you
<guitargod> sorry im a windows mac user...im not to familiar with linux..i can enter that command but i have no idea why
<skwo> ejer: Thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<bobertdos> pasteeater: apt-cache with rdepends
<Flannel> pasteeater: apt-cache show [package] and apt-cache showpkg [package] will both give you that info
<bobertdos> er, wait
<carandraug> guitargod: Applications > Acessories > Terminal
<ejer> guitargod: system>admin>software sources untick CDROM
<msikma> guitargod: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" will bring up an editor, and in the file you will see a reference to your CD.
<shey> I am tryinig to move files from my internal hdd, to my external hdd, but it seems to hang during transfer. ANy ideas?
<MOzartstaedter> carandraug: ok thx =)
<lwizardl> hey guys whats a good cd/dvd writer for Ubuntu? Braseo seems to be missing the verify option after I did a update
<pasteeater> bobertdos, Flannel: thanks.  i man'ed apt and apt-get but not -cache.
<carandraug> lwizardl: try k3b
<msikma> how do I check how much free space I have left in the terminal?
<lwizardl> carandraug, tried that seems to only work for about 5 discs and then it hangs
<ejer> msikma: df -h
<erUSUL> msikma: df -h
<shey> msikma: df -h
<carandraug> msikma: df -h
<shey> wow, now thats support
<msikma> msikma: df -h
<msikma> hmm... 3.6G total, 2.7G used. 662M left...
<bobertdos> I think that's a record for consecutive answeres typed! hahaha
<msikma> yes, that's very good support
<carandraug> lwizardl: what do you mean hangs?
<gotgenes> Is there some way to see what the current value of hdparm -B is?
<lwizardl> carandraug, freezes
<guitargod> carandraug...yes i entered sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list but have no idea what to do with the info it gives me...
<carandraug> guitargod: what are you trying to do on that file?
<msikma> guitargod: you should see your CD somewhere.  Prefix the lines with a #
<bobertdos> carandraug: to remove the line that references the edgy cd
<msikma> This will ensure that Ubuntu will no longer ask for the CD.
<Flannel> gotgenes: yes.  Is it... hdparm -I ?  I don't remember
<carandraug> lwizardl: no idea. You should take care of that problem then
<msikma> instead, it will rely on its online sources
<guitargod> im trying to update my whole computer....im running an older verion of ubuntu........but it asks for the breezy cd when i try to update to *.04 or whatever
<xmagixx> need help about ssh, i'm logged in on a remote computer useing ssh, how do i copy a file on the remote machine to local aka the machine i'm on
<lwizardl> carandraug, how
<lwizardl> ?
<carandraug> guitargod: then look for the CD and entry and place a # on the start of the line
<erUSUL> gotgenes: hadparm -I ?
<Flannel> guitargod: We know that.  You don't need to repeat your question.
<ejer> xmagixx: scp
<xmagixx> ejer: how ?
<skwo> what is gfvsd?
<guitargod> I do not have the cd...ive never had it...
<ejer> xmagixx: it is a seperate program, you open a new connection scp username@host:/yourfile /whereyouwanttoputit
<carandraug> lwizardl: I said I had no idea. I don't have a burner for almost 1 year now so I don't use it. Ask for it instead of looking for other burning aplications
<guitargod> can i still update without the cd....i tried yesterday..downloaded all 1300 packages..but at the end..needed the cd..
<Flannel> guitargod: You're not listening.  We've told you many times, today and yesterday, you don't need the CD, you just need to edit that file.  Are you unsure as to what to edit? or what?
<ejer> guitargod: yep it will work once you take out line about CD, and it will reuse packages already downloaded
<guitargod> yes flannell..sorry..im not very good with linux i told know how to do thgat
<gotgenes> Flannel, erUSUL: checking
<xmagixx> ejer: ahh okey, well that syntex you gave is from me to the remote ? what is the command to copy from remote to me ?
<Flannel> guitargod: We've been walking you through it.  Please listen.
<Flannel> guitargod: Do you still have that terminal with the editor open?
<ejer> !scp | xmagixx
<ubottu> xmagixx: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<carandraug> guitargod: on that file, there's an entry about the CD. You just need to add # at the begining and then save it
<guitargod> yes i do have it open
<Ali_ix> xmagixx: scp SOURCE TARGET, both can be eithe rlocal or remote
<bobertdos> skwo: It is the new Gnome Virtual File System. It's still a little green, but eventually it's going to be fully integrated into the OS.
<carandraug> Flannel: wasn't a graphical text editor on breezy for guitargod ?
<Flannel> guitargod: alright, in that file, you'll see a line that looks something like this: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051030)]/ dapper main restricted
<ejer> why don't you guys tell newbies the GUI way of doing these things, we don't need to use terminal for everything :)
<skwo> bobertdos: is it ok that I have about 7-9 gvfsd-* processes running?
<Flannel> ejer: I couldn't remember if he had X or not from yesterday.  Nano is just as easy as gedit
<acacia> how do I fix the missing 'tripleoscillator-plugin' error in lmms?
<guitargod>   GNU nano 1.3.10          File: /etc/apt/sources.list                Modified
<guitargod> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)]/ breezy main$
<guitargod> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<guitargod> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted
<guitargod> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<guitargod> ## distribution.
<GoddamnDevil> ejer: how to start editor in root privileges, without terminal ? ;)
<FloodBot1> guitargod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guitargod> deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted
<gotgenes> Flannel, erUSUL: Yes, it's in there for certain, in a line that says "Advanced power management level: <level>"
<ejer> Flannel: we have a software sources GUI manager
<groovyrock> cause half of us don't know how to do things in the GUI anymore cause we use terminal for everything :P
<erUSUL> ejer: Software sources did not exist on breezy
<ejer> or synaptic
<gotgenes> Thanks.
<bobertdos> skwo: Yeah, it's probably fine unless you're having specific problems.
<Batty4> Wow, banned.
<Flannel> ejer: No, not in dapper.  It was through synaptic, etc.  Way more complicated
<skwo> bobertdos: thanks!
<Flannel> guitargod: Alright, the first line there.
<Flannel> guitargod: the deb cdrom:[Ubuntu line, put a # infront of that (or remove the line entirely)
<xmagixx> hmm ejer i just did this, scp username@ip :/home/user/pictures/test.jpg ~/Desktop/    but the file doesnt seem to be on my desktop for some reason
<ejer> software sources has been in since dapper all https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu/Dapper
<bobertdos> ejer: but he's using a pre-Dapper distro
<carandraug> ejer: and it seems that he also has no X installed
<erUSUL> ejer: i repeat: Software sources did not exist on *breezy*
<guitargod> okay i have removed "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release amd64 (20051012)]/ breezy main$"
<ejer> ok ok :)
<guitargod> should i save now?
<Flannel> guitargod: alright, save that fiile (ctrl-O) and exit (ctrl-x)
<Jennifehr> http://sexy-jenny19.de.vu/
<Flannel> guitargod: Then do this: sudo apt-get update
<Flannel> guitargod: and you'll notice it doesn't ask for your CD anymore
<Adam> Hello. I have a blank CD with 700 mb space. What should I do now so I can get Ubuntu? :)
<bdbdbd> Use the alternate install CD
<bdbdbd> download infrarecorder in windows and burn it
<Flannel> Guest71528: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  has a walkthrough at the very top (first four steps)  basically, download an iso, check the download, burn, check the burn, install
<carandraug> Guest71528: download the iso and burn it to the CD
<Guest71528> Thank you
<xmagixx> Ali_ix: scp i source target , but i doesnt copy to local i typed this scp username@ip :/home/user/pictures/test.jpg ~/Desktop/ and it ended up on remote machine instead
<Ali_ix> xmagixx: any errors? any progress bar appeared tehre?
<Pici> xmagixx: Don't put a space between the ip and the path
<xmagixx> Pici: dident have a space, jsut for showing here
<guitargod> ummm ctrl o doesnt seem to be saving it...
<xmagixx> Ali_ix: well no errors and progressbar was there, but the file ended up on the remotes desktop instead of local
<guitargod> and the line is there again if i open it again
<bobertdos> guitargod: Did you use sudo?
<guitargod> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list    yes
<Ali_ix> xmagixx: well you should execute this command in ytour local terminal, not ssh session on server
<guitargod> amd removed the cd breezy bader line...
<guitargod> but cant seem to save it..
<xmagixx> Ali_ix: ahhhh okey, so ssh to look run programs, and scp to copy files back and forth ?
<groovyrock> guitargod and save is CTRL X and the Y and then Enter
<Flannel> guitargod: Did you use sudo to start it?
<Flannel> guitargod: nevermind
<guitargod> yes i used sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bobertdos> guitargod: Does it prompt you for the filename when you press ctrl+o?
<Ali_ix> xmagixx: you can also run a sshd on your local machine and scp files from server (if you have valid ip address)
<guitargod> no it does not
<Flannel> guitargod: then it's saved
<grindhold> thx unop it worked
<guitargod> but if i open it again..the line i deleted will still be there
<xmagixx> Ali_ix: what does sshd do ?
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> how can i put a shortcut that launches a perl program in a terminal window (with gksu) on the desktop
<Flannel> guitargod: Hmm, ctrl-o doesn't ask for a filename?
<guitargod> i saved it wooo
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I've restarted fox but it's still not working what did I miss?
<guitargod> thanks all
<Ali_ix> xmagixx: it runs ssh *daemon*m the thing is running on your server so you can ssh to it
<guitargod> it diod this time..
<Ali_ix> !sshd | xmagixx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd
<Ali_ix> !openssh | xmagixx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh
<carandraug> WTFWTHWhoKnows: right click on the desktop, "Add launcher"
<Ali_ix> sorry :(
<Flannel> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<xmagixx> Ali_ix: okey, got it now, thanks for the help :)
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Umm, you're using Ubuntu's version of Firefox, right? or did you happen to download and install Mozilla's?
<guitargod> i need the bot to give me the page to ipdate to hardy
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> carandraug whats the command?
<guitargod> update.
<ironfoot_495> ubottu what is the place to mozilla's I guess?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !upgrade | guitargod
<ubottu> guitargod: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> !upgrade | guitargod
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> (i want the terminal to stay open after it finishes)
<Guest71528> How do I burn the ISO file to the CD?
<erUSUL> !burning | Guest71528
<ubottu> Guest71528: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<shepherd> what does ubuntu suck so much?
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: mozzilla's
<Guest71528> OK. thanks
<carandraug> WTFWTHWhoKnows: "gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new"
<shepherd> i just nuked my hard drive and i'm unable to install 8.04 with the live cd. i just get i/o buffer errors(any way to fix this?).....i can however install 7.1 with no problem, my question is : is it harmful to upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04?
<pasteeater> shepherd: what you say!!
<guitargod> the bots link didnt work :( lol
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: but it does say Fox?
<erUSUL> shepherd: no it is not
<shepherd> ubuntu never wants to work and programs for ubuntu never want to work
<Pici> guitargod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes works fine for me.
<Ali_ix> shepherd: it is not harmfull to upgrade
<carandraug> shepherd: I've answered you before. No! That's the whole point of upgrading
<ironfoot_495> firefox
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Wait, let's try that again. You are using Ubuntu's Firefox right now, correct?
<shepherd> well now i get to 64% upgrade and it crashes
<shepherd> i mean install of 7.1
<ironfoot_495> crrect
<shepherd> why doesn't 8.04 work in the first place
<ironfoot_495> correct
<carandraug> shepherd: have you tried alternate CD?
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Okay, go into a terminal, and type: locate libflashplayer.so
<pasteeater> shepherd: did you check the integrity of your installation disc?
<shepherd> yes
<shepherd> i've tired both
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I have it at the desktop!!!
<cc77> I have a small linux server that stops at boot at real time clock driver v1.2. Any clues what the cause could be? I didn't do any updates or something like that.
<carandraug> shepherd: have you googled the error? I honestly doesn't know what it is
<pasteeater> shepherd: maybe you have failing hardware?  bad RAM or disc
<user881> can someone please help me diagnose a printer sharing issue? ubuntu is hosting printer, i could print to the shared printer a few days ago but its since stopped working. the ubuntu machine can print locally to its printer fine.
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: but I need to know if it is also anywhere else
<ubu> hello, we have 2 8.04 ubuntu installation on 2 different computer...the printer settings of the desktop computer are ok but not the ones from the laptop...wich files should i copy in order to transfer the settings?
<guitargod> great i proper have tio download all 1300+ files of hardy again
<guitargod> lol
<shepherd> no google answer, ram is great and the disk was burned at the lowest speede
<pasteeater> shepherd: http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aubuntuforums.org+buffer+i%2Fo
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: ok I'll use the script find / -name flashplugin-nonfree -print and paste you the results.
<_2> pasteeater print remotely to the local printer  ?     i.e. test to see if where you can print locally from ubuntu you can also print over the network protocal from and to the same box.    like testing sshd  you ssh into localhost
<guitargod> thats crazy...how was i ever suppose to figure out i was suppost to delete that line lol
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: I don't want to know where the package is, just the plugin file.
<pasteeater> _2: what?
<guitargod> thats my next step...flashplayer non free after my upgrade if flash dont work lol
<shepherd> i have no floppy and there is no option to turn one off in my bios
<erUSUL> bobertdos: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<Bogus8> does the ubuntu package of rtorrent contain XMLRPC support?
<bobertdos> erUSUL: ah, yes that would work too, wouldn't it? I've just always had people search for the plugin file.
<shepherd> i'm just going to get a mac
<shepherd> macs seem easy to use
<NicEXE> what are the xampp files permissions in order to work normally? (I am on Ubuntu)
<Adalgiso> @shepherd lol
<Cosmo-san> how do you untab multiply selected lines in gedit?  thought it was shift+tab or something
<shepherd> #chemisty
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: files permissions? 755 for directories and 644 for files
<Cosmo-san> nevermind, it is~  dunno what I was pressing.  :D
<shepherd> #chemistry
<guitargod> heyyy
<guitargod> it said thiss!!!
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos:  http://pastebin.com/m4fddf896
<bobertdos> shepherd: /join #chemistry
<guitargod> upgrades could not be installed
<mickstephenson> Alright this is driving me crazy, I have updated intrepid and the toolbar in nautilus has gone, and there seems to be no options in the UI to bring it back, I feel rediculously silly that I cant sort it out, surely I don't have to enable it in gconf.
<shepherd> i got there guy
<Ali_ix> mickstephenson: ask in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !intrepid | mickstephenson
<ubottu> mickstephenson: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: I'm a little confused because when I found the plugins there is no plugin for that and when I tried to fimd one it just gave me the tar file.
<guitargod> brb
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Try: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree
<mickstephenson> thatnks
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: ok
<_2> Question:  say i want to change root's name, what all will that break?
<Ali_ix> _2: the whole system :)
<_2> Ali_ix i know better than that... ;/
<Gnea> _2: the login name or the username?
<Pici> _2: Why would you want to do that?
<amanulla> how to start a paused download in ubuntu any command pls?
<_2> Gnea login name
<Adalgiso> _2 idk if  you can :)
<Ali_ix> amanulla: if that is a direct single connection httpd dl: wget -c URL
<erUSUL> amanulla: what program did you used to download?
<enioh> hi
<Gnea> _2: and what would be the purpose?
<shepherd> what would the option for disabling the floppy be under in my bios
<_2> Pici security through obsceurity ?
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: ok It does have this pkg!
<_2> Adalgiso i can.
<user881> _2, cheers ive fixed the printer issue
<Pici> _2: root is locked by default, so no one can login with it, so there is no point to renaming it.
<enioh> is there any command to launch the video card detection/configuration like in the initial ubuntu install (to detect a new video card) ?
<shepherd> nvm
<user881> _2, was not logging in from other machines correctly. thanks for the help
<pasteeater> shepherd: load the alternate disc, press F6, and then add "floppy=off" to the boot line
<_2> Pici ssh key
<Gnea> _2: is there a way for root to be compromised in ubuntu? i don't think so...
<amanulla> erUSUL:last time before i shutdown my system i start downloading "ubuntu on usb" i passed it then shutted down now i want to resume it can i?
<_2> user881 welcome.
<erUSUL> enioh: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' or simply delete or move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enioh> hmm ok
<_2> Gnea there is always a way.
<erUSUL> enioh: xorg this days can autodetect most stuff
<Adalgiso> Erusul beat me to it
<amanulla> Ali_ix: direct single connection means?
<Pici> _2: ssh shouldnt let you login as root remotely anyway.
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: Pastebin the output of the command, please.
<Gnea> _2: only if you let it. but you're going to need that account to exist if you want the system to function right.
<erUSUL> amanulla: how did you : start downloading "ubuntu on usb"  ?? with wget? the browser?
<ironfoot_495> bobertdos: OK
<Gnea> Pici: by default, it does not
<ironfoot_495> wait one
<amanulla> yes by clicking a link from a website
<_2> Pici on this system it has too,  system is nosuid thus su* is worthless
<Ali_ix> amanulla: open a terminal, cd to the location that partial file is stored, execute this: wget -c URL
<Gnea> and even if it did, it still wouldn't
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: I may still have you do locate libflashplayer.so
<Pici> Gnea: Does not let you login as root remotely, or does?
<krazy-h_1> Can you help me run my .jar applications ?
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: java -jar file.jar
<Gnea> Pici: it does not. what i'm saying is, even if you changed it to allow it, it still wouldn't work.
<shepherd> ok
<Minty95> can someone please explain how i get conky to start up after booting without having to use terminal
<_2> Gnea nonsense
<Gnea> _2: wanna bet?
<krazy-h_1> ##erUSUL i did it but don't work
<_2> Gnea i login as root over ssh all the time
<Ali_ix> Gnea: just change 'PermitRootLogin' in sshd_config and it wil!
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: installed sun's java?
<_2> yeah i'll bet.
<shepherd> i get to detect and mount cd-rom on the 8.04 alternative cd and it gives me a message erroe reading release file??!?!?!??!?!?1?!??!/!?!
<Gnea> _2: but that's assuming that a password has been set for the account.
<Gnea> ;)
<_2> no
<Brian4120> Hi everyone, I have a question. I am trying to do a scp transfer from this machine to my ubuntu server. How would I copy my directory and not have it overwrite the files already on the server?
<Gnea> only a fool does that.
<krazy-h_1> erUSUL yeah i installed it
<Ali_ix> Gnea: you can login via keybased and no password
<_2> Gnea you don't need a password to login with ssh
<ironfoot_495>  bobertdos: http://pastebin.com/m584ff763
<Gnea> by *default*, you can't.
<Ali_ix> _2: that is the way i usually login through ssh
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: did "sudo update-altrnatives --config java" and choosed sun's java as default?
<Gnea> you're talking about setting up a ssh-keygen to get that setup
<krazy-h_1> yeaherUSUL OK
<shepherd> i get to detect and mount cd-rom on the 8.04 alternative cd and it gives me a message erroe reading release file??!?!?!??!?!?1?!??!/!?!
<_2> Gnea heh so we are back to "if everything is default" are we... well if everything is default sshd is not running either.
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: ??
<pasteeater> shepherd: did you try what I told you??!?!?!??!?!?1?!??!/!?!
<Gnea> _2: so what's the problem? :)
<HappyHater> shepherd, add more punctuation
<Ali_ix> _2: there might be (and there is) plenty of ways to harden a system, not by just renaming root account
<Gnea> pasteeater: that is quite unnecessary.
<amanulla> while im trying to execute this "sudo nautilus" im getting a message like this " Initializing nautilus-share extension seahorse nautilus module initialized Initializing nautilus-share extension seahorse nautilus module initialized" what does it mean?
<_2> Gnea too many people telling me that i can't do what i've been doing for years  :)))
<Gnea> _2: then why tell people that you're doing it in the first place? ;)
<amanulla> while im trying to execute this "sudo nautilus" im getting a message like this " Initializing nautilus-share extension seahorse nautilus module initialized ** (nautilus:23940): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Operation not supported" what does it mean?
<amanulla> sorry this
<krazy-h_1> erUSUL "E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<shepherd> ok friend i will try that  those punctuation buttons didnt come with my laptop it sucks
<krazy-h_1> krazy-h@krazy-h-desktop:~/Desktop/Multiclicker$ sudo update-altrnatives --config java
<pasteeater> Gnea: what is?
<krazy-h_1> sudo: update-altrnatives: command not found
<linny> ﻿amanulla gksudo nautilus
<Gnea> pasteeater: the punctuation. a simple ? would have sufficed.
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: you misstyped the command
<Adalgiso> Krazy: add an r to alternatives
<NicEXE> what are the xampp system files (not webroot) permissions in order to work normally? (I am on Ubuntu)
<amanulla> linny:what does that error means?
<erUSUL> krazy-h_1: update-alternatives
<_2> Ali_ix i think that renaming root is an extreem measure indeed.   but i was just wondering what all would depend on the name of root being root and not be depending on the uid being 0
<Adalgiso> E*
<WTFWTHWhoKnows> can i upgrade my ubuntu install on my server from the live cd version?
<bobertdos> ironfoot_495: alright, everything looks normal there, now do the locate libflashplayer.so and pastebin, please :)
<linny> it measns you cant run nay=utilus with sude you need gksudo
<enioh> erUSUL: if my video card (NV9500GT) is not in the Xorg.log list of nvidia chipset supported , it's over for me ? :)
<amanulla> linny:ok now its not showing error
<pasteeater> Gnea: meh
<guitargod> lol yesterday i had no upgrades for dapper.....and today i have 136.
<Ali_ix> WTFWTHWhoKnows: no, you need alternate cd or dvd to upgrade
<erUSUL> enioh: for your card you will have to use envyng i'm afraid
<erUSUL> !envyng | enioh
<ironfoot_495> OK
<ubottu> enioh: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Ali_ix> amanulla: why are you trying to launch a nautilus with root access?
<dimm> guitargod, why you use dapper, but hardy?
<enioh> hmmm ok
<Gnea> Ali_ix: he's going to beat his head, for years, wondering why he just didn't use sudo in the first place ;)
<_2> dimm i use dapper too
<amanulla> i have 3 operating systems installed in my current system now i would like too see data from all those
<amanulla> can i with that?
<Gnea> amanulla: so mount them
<Ali_ix> amanulla: no!
<dimm> _2, i use dapper too
<frith> is there an ipsec vpn clinet for the network manager?
<ironfoot_495>   bobertdos:  http://pastebin.com/m50aacff2
<amanulla> Ali_ix:so for what gksudo nautulis is?
<za119> hey I just installed ubuntu 8.10 (latest version) on my macbook pro, got everything set up, the usual (I am somewhat familiar to ubuntu), and randomly my main mouse button (my only mouse button) now just keeps right clicking instead of regular clicing, and my f12 key (usually right click button) is now the regualr click.. help!!!
<Pici> !ibex | za119
<ubottu> za119: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<guitargod> Dimm...yes i use dapper...
<Ali_ix> sudo and gksudo is a way to gain root access temporary for certain administrative jobs
<alteregoa> is ext4 acutaly in the kernel?
<guitargod> im upgrading to hardy..after i complete dapper upgrades
<Ali_ix> alteregoa: yes it is
<alteregoa> mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0 or something
<za119> thnx in advance
<NicEXE> what are the xampp system files (including webroot) permissions in order to work normally? (I am on Ubuntu)
<Jakob_the_liar> how do i get nicotine to use the same server as frostwire?
<amanulla> Gnea:i have xp(ntfs),ubuntu8(ext3),ubuntu8(ntfs) from xp using(wubi) but i cant mount ubuntu8(from xp using wubi) in ubuntu 8(ext3 ) can i?
<bigusek> poipoi
<bigusek> :)
<za119> anyone?
<alteregoa> yes
<alteregoa> i2fs or something
<Pici> za119: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<alteregoa> ext2ifs
<Jakob_the_liar> or is there another p2p program besides frostwire?
<Jakob_the_liar> something similar
<Pici> !p2p | Jakob_the_liar
<ubottu> Jakob_the_liar: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<amanulla> alteregoa:do we have ext2ifs in ubuntu?
<Berto> Hi - I have a disk i want to format before I send it back to Samsung for RMA.  It clicks but I think i can still format it.  What's the best way to wipe it so that they can't get anything?
<ShinobiTeno> Jakob check wiki on that
<Berto> does mkfs.* make it so that they can't read myd ata?
<ShinobiTeno> Berto man dd
<Berto> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M
<erUSUL> Berto: dd it with 0's
<Berto> ShinobiTeno, you think that works
<ShinobiTeno> Berto add conv=notrunc
<_2> Berto no  wrong block size will slow dd considerably,  you chould use the block size of the actual disk
<ironfoot_495>  bobertdos:You there?
<Berto> cool.  By the way, I used clonezilla live CD and ddrescue to pull the data off and onto another disk.  then i did fsck onto the second disk, and bam, a near 100% perfect restoration!
<cjoudrey> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 8 installed on a brand new hard drive. Is there any way of resizing my linux partition to install Vista ?
<ShinobiTeno> Berto. ﻿dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=4096 conv=notrunc
<Berto> _2, how can i find the block size of the drive?
<Ali_ix> cjoudrey: try Gparted
<_2> Berto fdisk -l
<ShinobiTeno> Berto 512 or 4096 will do
<cjoudrey> o kthx
<guitargod> nottt goood
<_2> ShinobiTeno 512 will take four times as long if the real size is 4096 tho
<guitargod> now everything is little squares! ahh
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿_2: no. messed it. no difference
<Guest12312> Hello again. I have burned the ISO file to my CD, but I can not start from the
<Berto> the clusters are 512.  Thanks guys!!
<ShinobiTeno> Berto: yes, they are. But mempages are 4K
<Ali_ix> Guest12312: any errors? did you set up in bios to boot from cd/dvd driver first?
<NicEXE> I just can't browse to my website! when I browse to localhost this cames up http://213.207.177.7/ (I am on Ubuntu using XAMPP)
<ironfoot_495>  bobertdos: I have not seen your response is there a problem?
<opensourceje2> Alloha people
<rom1v> hi
<Berto> ShinobiTeno, oh, it says "Cylinders of 16065 * 512"
<rom1v> I installed "postfix" package, then I deinstalled it
<opensourceje2> do i must recompile the kernel if i wanna access the ufs filesystem read/write by ubuntu?
<rom1v> but I have /etc/init.d/postfix still there
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: doesn't look like permisison erorr to me!
<rom1v> is it normal?
<Guest12312> No error. But I will try agian to start from bios
<Guest12312> Thanks
<Guest12312> :)
<Ali_ix> rom1v: yes, you can purge orphaned package/configs too
<rom1v> and it's still references in /etc/rc2.d
<rom1v> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  17 2008-09-29 20:07 S20postfix -> ../init.d/postfix
<NicEXE> I thing is some permission problem but not on webroot. The problem is on xampp system files
<rom1v> how can I do that Ali_ix
<rom1v> ?
<Ali_ix> rom1v: in synaptic you can check 'remove package completely' to remove all presence of it!
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Berto use 4096 or 512. it doesnt matter really. Larger value leads to bigger blocks per transaction. Some reported it is faster. Doesnt matter actually.
<rom1v> ok (and with apt-get)?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Berto you can do 1024 or 2048 as well.
<_2> Berto might suggest that you try it both ways and time it.   seeing that you are only wanting to overwrite data anyway.  and overwriting more than one time strengthens the affect.
<_2> Berto then you'll know  :)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Berto, you can also try /dev/random. But its much slower
<Ali_ix> rom1v: apt-get purge ... ?
<Berto> _2, haha thanks!   BTW, /dev/null didn't work as my IF, but /dev/zero is
<_2> use /dev/urandom  no waiting but less "random"
<amanulla> i have "Wine-20050725.tar.gz" can i istall it to run windows applications in ubuntu but how/
<Berto> it's not that huge of a deal.  Probably going to take forever anyway since the drive is clicking at certain sectors... hence the RMA
<alteregoa> cp /dev/con /dev/random
<rom1v> it worked with synaptics, --purge didn't work
<Berto> but i still don't want them gettin my business stuff
<alteregoa> amanulla
<alteregoa> type sudo apt-get install wine
<Pici> amanulla: install wine from the repos, not a 3rd party file.
<amanulla> i mean i want to install wine to run windows applications in ubuntu
<Ali_ix> !apt | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<alteregoa> forget those old version
<linny> amaulla install wine by typing sudo apt-get install wine
<Jakob_the_liar> if gtk-gnutella uses the same network as frostwire why does nothing show up when i search it?
<Pici> NicEXE: The best way to install a LAMP system would be to use the packages in the repositories, rather than from a 3rd party.
<alteregoa> then you just have to click the executable
<_2> Berto des-quatro
<Pici> !lamp | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<akahige> all of a sudden, Audacious quit playing files.  it's set to use the pulse audio server, which usually works just fine, but when I go to test it in the sound prefs, I get an error that says "failed to connect: connection refused".  anybody know how I can start pulse and/or make sure this doesn't happen in the future...? thx...
<ian_`> how can I count the number of sub directories
<ian_`> there are in a folder
<ian_`> via cmd
<methods> my computer doesn't even tell me that the battery is about to die
<Berto> _2 and shinobiTeno thanks that was awesome.  Drive is now wiped.  This time I will have 2 of these drives and get a RAID 1 going :)
<Ali_ix> ian_`: fiind -type d -depth 1 | wc -l
<Berto> i had a close scare.  The only files i lost on the bad sectors were some chat logs and 2 music albums
<_2> ian_` find /basedir/ -type d | wc -l
<Ali_ix> ian_`: find YOUR/PATH -type d -depth 1 | wc -l
<_2> Ali_ix heh depth one ?
<_2> Ali_ix that's a classic example of two different assumptions from what was written.
<Ali_ix> _2: yeah, if he wnat just one level of sudirectories to be counted
<ian_`> all sub directories
<_2> Ali_ix but that's a big assumption
<_2> ian_` find /basedir/ -type d | wc -l
<ian_`> yea ty a lot sirs
<_2> ian_` welcome.
<erUSUL> akahige: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<Guest10272> When i boot from the cd, it just start Vista normal
<Ali_ix> _2: and again! in confused -maxdepth with -depth there :|
<amanulla> what makes difference in using apt get-install and tar.gz
<amanulla> to install packages
<maniheer> amanulla, its easier to install and uninstall using apt-get
<IamSOG> join #vectorlinux
<amanulla> i think tar.gz is more compatible to get those packages installed anywhere in a system which wont have internet connection isint it?
<_2> Ali_ix it's ok, he got what he wanted.  and we all do such as that.
<Pici> !apt | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<amanulla> but in case of using apt get-install we need internet connection is im right?
<akahige> ﻿erUSUL: should I see pulse running in top?
<Pici> amanulla: The manual page there has a good quick writeup of why we use apt and deb packages.
<maniheer> amanulla, but u will still need to use apt for dependencies
<amanulla> pici:ok
<Guest10272> When I start from the CD, start the Vista normally.
<molecule> when did last version of ubuntu come out?
<Pici> molecule: April 2008.
<amanulla> maniheer: dependencies means?
<HappyHater> Guest10272, obviously you aren't booting from the disc
<molecule> next one due in oct?
<Pici> molecule: Oct 30th.
<molecule> ty
<erUSUL> akahige: ps ax | grep pulse
<maniheer> amanulla, lets say firefox, it requires gtk2
<Isolder> How do I get out of full screen firefox in ubuntu?
<maniheer> amanulla, so u need to download gtk2
<Pici> Isolder: F11 generally.
<maniheer> amanulla, then install firefox
<Isolder> thanks
<amanulla> maniheer:sorry i dont know gtk2 im new to ubuntu
<akahige> ﻿﻿erUSUL: got it.  but I'm still getting the connection refused error when I test...
<Minty95> linny, still no go
<maniheer> amanulla, in that case, make sure u only use apt-get :D
<_2> Guest10272 sounds like your bios settings are not letting you boot from cd/dvd drive first
<erUSUL> akahige: dunno what may be wrong ...
<maniheer> amanulla, .tar.gz can get confusing
<ian_`> how would I get rid of the /home/ian/~ path of the directory listings?
<ian_`> of find ~/ -type d
<akahige> ﻿﻿erUSUL: okay.  thanks for trying
<_2> Guest10272 if that's the case you'll have to reset the machine and get into the bios (setup)  and change the "boot order"     i have noticed that vesta recovery disks reset that to boot hdd first.
<Pici> ian_`: pipe it into cut -d"/" -f4-
<maniheer> Guest10272, what language do you speak?
<ian_`> ty Pici
<Guest10272> Little English and Danish
<amanulla> maniheer:befor i used xp there everything(soft copy is available which we run any any system without internet connection) similarly suggest me here 1 tool to get packages which we can run any any system without internet connection
<Guest10272> A little English*
<maniheer> amanulla, impossible unless u download all the dependencies
<Pici> amanulla: Use .deb packages in place of .tar.gz if you need to have something more portable for offline use.
<baastrup> can anyone help me with iptables pptp vpn?
<Joshooa> Hey I have a wireless card and when I do iwconfig it tells me that I don't have any wireless extensions, and now I am using the wireless card but it's connected through eth0
<maniheer> is there a Danish ubuntu channel?
<Cenatar> Hello there, anyone know a decent IRC-channel for discussing Regexp? I have a simple one (I think) that I need some pointers with.
<Pici> !danish | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<amanulla> Pici:where can  get .deb packages anu links?
<maniheer> Guest10272, #
<Pici> amanulla: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<maniheer> #ubuntu-dk
<Guest10272> Thanks :)
<erUSUL> maniheer: /join #ubuntu-dk
<genius> how to add file contents with sudo? when i do sudo echo new_data > /etc/sysfile - redirect works not for root but for my user. so file cannot be opened
<maniheer> erUSUL, it was Guest10272 who needed the danish channel
<Pici> genius: echo 'data' | sudo tee /path/to/file
<erUSUL> genius: Pici beat me to it
<genius> Pici: i appreciate
<genius> :)))
<Guest10272> The answer is not on the Danish channel :/
<_2> ian_`   "od" "cut" "grep" "less" and even "fold"  are all very useful filters for cli work.    if you are going to do much cil linux use  you will thank your self for reading the man pages of each of them.    (not an exhostive list)
<stroyan> genius: sudo bash -c 'echo new_data > /etc/sysfile'
<maniheer> Guest10272, well, ur BIOS is not letting u boot from a CD
<jxander> could someone please point me to some repositories with up-to-date software like the latest versions of pidgin, miro etc. i am thinking of one repository, not separate repositories for each app
<_2> one might add "head" "tail" and "tee" to that list ^
<[T]ank> my sound is working but my mic is not... I have checked all of my volume sliders and it shows that it should be working... what else can I try?
<maniheer> Guest10272, or u burned the .iso directly instead of as an image
<erUSUL> jxander: enable backports and check www.getdeb.net
<genius> stroyan: thank you, i think that tee variant is more portable
<[T]ank> i have the: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Guest10272> I use InfraRecorder to burn the ISO file
<amanulla> Pici:there in http://packages.ubuntu.com there are many links for one package like nothamerica,europe mirrors........is doent matter if i download from any link?
<maniheer> then its the bios Guest10272
<Pici> amanulla: The closest to you is usally the fastest.
<maniheer> amanulla, any one
<Zieberian> abend ich habe ein dickes problem. auf meionem schlepi sind keine anwendungen offen keine programme keine downloads aber die beiden CPUś laufen mit100% und der schlepi laaaamm wie sau
<amanulla> ok
<erUSUL> !de
<Pici> !de | Zieberian
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubottu> Zieberian: please see above
<maniheer> Pici, wat about dependencies though?
<Guest10272> !da
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<trigpin> need help install prog on hardy get  Couldn't find package libruby.so.1.8
<trigpin>  any help much loved
<Pici> maniheer: .debs still require that dependecies be met.
<Zieberian> ohh sorry
<maniheer> Pici, so amanulla will have to download 3000 .debs
<erUSUL> trigpin: how are you installing the prog?
<maniheer> (rough guestimate
<maniheer> )
<Pici> maniheer: It depends on the package, but it could be a lot.
<trigpin> erUSUL,  its a tar.gz extracted it cd to within the folder and just ran hacketyhack
<maniheer> Pici, amanulla will have to install them in the right order aswell, amanulla is new to ubuntu
<amanulla> maniheer: download 3000 .debs means?
<Pici> maniheer: I think gdebi and dpkg will actually take care of the order if you open multiple .debs at the same time.
<_2> maniheer i only have 2000 installed and i have 9 desktop environments   ?
<trigpin> erUSUL,  this is the site http://hacketyhack.net/get/ they have a ubutnu howto bit but its 404 =(
<jxander> erUSUL: backports are stable, right? i mean, the app itself is the stable release, not that it would mess my distro up or not...
<amanulla> maniheer: i will install it just by double-clicking that .deb file and then click install tab is im correct?
<flathm> hey everyone... what channel would I go to to talk about ubuntu-eee?
<Ali_ix> Pici: they do.
<erUSUL> jxander: backports is ok... proposed is not
<darkness_> Hey, I'm having trouble playing AVI files... I've tried in VLC, Mplayer, Totem, installed every plugin, and they won't play the files... does anybody know how to play the files?
<_2> sorry    @ amanulla  ^
<amanulla> flathm:what is  ubuntu-eee?
<maniheer> _2, I was just saying
<trigpin> ubuntu for eeepc ?
<flathm> amanulla: it's an ubuntu distro for the asus eee pc
<jim_p> hi guis
<Ali_ix> amanulla: ubuntu for asus eeepc
<jim_p> *guys
<Joshooa> darkness_: Tried all the gstreamer plugins and it's not working?
<darkness_> Joshooa: ya... tried all of them and none of them work for this video... it works for some videos, but the ones I'm trying to play won't
<Ali_ix> Joshooa: you get errors while trying to play or just blank screen?
<maniheer> pici, no order problem then
<maniheer> but there is still the multiple .deb files
<Ali_ix> Joshooa: sorry, wrong quote
<Pici> maniheer: Theres no getting over that.
<maniheer> amanulla, .deb = .msi
<Joshooa> Ali_ix: It's cool, thought someone was going to help me with my wireless or something oh well....
<flathm> failing that... does anyone know what wcstatusd is?  it seems to run on all my ubuntu machines, and normally it's not an issue but on my eee pc it's taking 25% cpu all the time, thus reducing my battery life by one quater!
<Ali_ix> maniheer: actually .debs >= .msi :)
<amanulla> just now i installed wine successfully how can i use that to run xp applications?
<maniheer> Ali_ix, .pkg.tar.gz > .deb :D
<Ali_ix> Joshooa: what is your wireless problem then?
<abby87> amanulla: just like u do in windows
<DubAndy> I've been trying to install vnc4server for a while now, but I'm encountering the same problem over and over again. I only get an X11 connection with the x-cursor and a gray fuzzy background. I've been trying to configure my /.vnc/xstartup but unfortunately I fail. Anyone here who knows how to solve the problem?
<jxander> erUSUL: cool... thanks a lot :)
<amanulla> maniheer:i only know .deb i dont know .msi what is that/
<Joshooa> Ali_ix: Just that Ubuntu tells me I have no wireless extensions yet I'm connected wirelessly right now, it thinks it's eth0
<amanulla> abby87:but how to do so
<maniheer> amanulla, .msi = windows installer file
<Ali_ix> Joshooa: weird!
<abby87> amanulla: just double click the msi file and do as u do in windows
<amanulla> maniheer:what is use with .msi?
<amanulla> abby87:where can i find .msi?
<amanulla> in my system
<Ali_ix> amanulla: forget it! you are in linux land now!
<abby87> amanulla: what are u trying to install??
<Joshooa> Ali_ix: Yeah, I found out while trying to boot up and X wouldn't start, then said I had to go to low graphics mode and then tty8 asked to open a new X server and I said no and then one opened on F9, but F7 still wont show me and I couldn't get 0online because I had now wlano
<amanulla> i installed just now wine and want to run my yahoo messenger as i run it in xp can i?
<maniheer> download the normal file to install it
<maniheer> and double click it
<Ali_ix> amanulla: you need to get installer file of Y! msg, and then try to install it via wine
<Joshooa> amanulla: You could run Y! but why? Webcam?
<amanulla> Joshooa:for voice chat
<Ali_ix> amanulla: and take a look at plenty of messengers available in linux before that
<patrickd_> Is there a way to use "xhost" or similar when connecting to Linux server via ssh, so that when a program is ran it can access the X resources on the server machine.
<DubAndy> amanulla: that are compatible with the yahoo messenger platform. Pidgin is an excellent example
<shepherd> ubuntu sucks, i'm going back to windows
<amanulla> Ali_ix:do i need to get .msi file for Y! messenger wont .exe(for Y! messenger wont work here)
<maniheer> !pidgin | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Ali_ix> patrickd_: usually you need to export display in a enviroment variable, if that didn't work, try adding your host to xhost access list.
<maniheer> shepherd, gd luck
<Ali_ix> amanulla: you need to get the *installer* file, either it is .msi o .exe
<amanulla> DubAndy:but in pidgin we wont have voice chat
<DubAndy> amanulla: Skype is your friend. Use it
<amanulla> Ali_ix:ok i have .exe and i willtry with it now
<darkness_> Does anybody know how to play .AVI files in Ubuntu? I've got some to work, but others won't play under any plugin or any of the player's I've tried (I've tried it in VLC, Mplayer, and Totem)
<Ali_ix> amanulla: there is a skype client for linux
<DubAndy> darkness_: Use VLC
<c0llin> hello, would is there anyone here thats good with usb drives?
<amanulla> Ali_ix:besides skype any other..
<darkness_> DubAndy: I've tried VLC... it only plays the sound and no video
<Ali_ix> darkness_: can you play any other video types now? try some OGG for example
<shepherd> my name is collin
<DubAndy> darkness_: VLC has built in codecs for most of the audio, and video codecs available. I'd update it and try again.
<maniheer> amanulla, http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<darkness_> Ali_ix: yes, I can play OGG
<Adam> !da
<ubottu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<bobertdos> darkness_: Have you tried installing w32codecs? It's possible some of those avi's could be encoded with a Microsoft codec.
<patrickd_> Ali_ix:As I can only connect to the machine via ssh xhost (e.g. xhost +localhost) doesn't work
<Guest65784> How to get into bios?
<shepherd> fix my ubuntu
<darkness_> bobertdos: Actually, they were encoded using a logitech program... but I'll try it
<Ali_ix> darkness_: seems to be codes issue
<DubAndy> I agree
<dforsyth> Guest65784: it depends, silly
<Ali_ix> darkness_: try to install/reinstall gstreamer packages via synaptic
<uhhhh> yo guys....i got 6 windows
<maniheer> shepherd, and we know ur problem telapathically
<gaintsura> in vsftpd, ftpusers is the file that contains users who aren't allowed to login via ftp, is that correct?
<dforsyth> uhhhh: nowai!how?
<darkness_> ok
<uhhhh> you heard me
<uhhhh> 6
<dforsyth> buthow?
<uhhhh> magiks
<dforsyth> myspacebarisbroken
<amanulla> maniheer:for what is this link http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<Ali_ix> uhhhh: you are the man :)
<linny> lol
<uhhhh> damn straight
<dforsyth> whathappenedtomyspacebar
<gaintsura> dforsyth: take it off and put it back on?
<dforsyth> norsrly
<uhhhh> no ubuntu package for the spacebar yet
<dforsyth> itsnotloose
<maniheer> amanulla, yahoo messenger client for linux with voice and webcam
<gaintsura> so
<gaintsura> take it off and put it back on
<uhhhh> thats what she said
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: seems you key broke it! check if it is a hardware issue or not! first!
<amanulla> maniheer:ok
<leslieviljoen> ah, pidgeon: excellent
<ian_`> I have cat /usr/dict/words | sed -e 's/dos/linux/g' how do I make it so it onl;y prints out the lines that have been changed o.o?
<amanulla> i will see it now
<c0llin> hello, anyone know howto formate a usb drive that is mounting in /dev/scd1 ?
<gaintsura> trust me, I bent one of the pins that holds the spacebar 'hooks'
<dforsyth> Ali_ix: everythingisconnectedanditlitterallyjuststoppedworking...
<amanulla> maniheer:thank you
<chamuscas> hello ppl
<stroyan> ian_`: Add a -n option.
<gaintsura> dforsyth: maybe you should stop playing those 'hit the space bar to watch porn' games
<uhhhh> lmao
<ian_`> ty
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: no idea, check hardware with another system or a live cd first
<dforsyth> gaintsura: thatsoffensivefornoreason
<chamuscas> can somebody tell me how can i get the sunbird version, which comes with firefox and thunderbird all in the same package ?
<erUSUL> c0llin: use gparted for a gui
<dforsyth> isthatwhatubuntuisaboutthesedays
<gaintsura> dforsyth: itwasajokethankyou
<dforsyth> whatever
<dforsyth> racist
<gaintsura> =)
<gaintsura> no
<gaintsura> I hate equally
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: he was joking! and actually he is not the whole community
<uhhhh> its okay, dforsyth doesnt have 6 windows
<uhhhh> hes not cool
<stroyan> ian_`: Actually, add a '-n' option and change '/g' to '/gp'
<gaintsura> Is vftpd's user_list for allowing users and ftpusers for deny? I'm not understanding
<amanulla> maniheer:there are many download link im using ubuntu8.04lts which download page. to click?
<dforsyth> couldithavesomethingtodowithmerunningvista?
<gaintsura> Ali_ix: got that right, I'm just a mere fly on the wall
<uhhhh> nevar
<c0llin> erUSUL: gparted says its unable to open /dev/scd1
<maniheer> wheres that fly trap
<dforsyth> maybethewindowsshellisbroken
<XThief> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to install a program and i get this error ./autogen.sh
<XThief> aclocal...
<XThief> aclocal not found
<chamuscas> Is the sunbird software that includes firefox and thunderbird in the same package on the repositories, If yes what's the name of it ?
<jackyf> install autotools
<XThief> jackyf you talking to me?
<mariana> boa tarde
<dforsyth> jackyf: willthatfixmyspacebar
<dforsyth> ?
<erUSUL> c0llin: /dev/sdc1 you mean /dev/scd is a cdrom
<jackyf> XThief: yes
<XThief> jackyf thanks!
<dforsyth> :(
<maniheer> dforsyth, ever heard of the space bar?
<bobertdos> chamuscas: Just search with Synaptic or apt-cache. All three of them should be there.
<uhhhh> vista is awesome dforsyth
<jackyf> dforsyth: no
<dforsyth> maniheer: itsnotworkingsmartass
<gaintsura> maniheer: itbroke
<gaintsura> lol
<mariana> alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar um tim web movel
<uhhhh> theres no reason not to use it
<maniheer> :D
<dforsyth> someonehalpme
<XThief> jackyf you know where i can find a .deb of it?
<chamuscas> bobertdos, but i red somewhere in the internet that there's a software that includes all three in one
<uhhhh> mariana -> convert to ingles
<maniheer> dforsyth, is that ur actual problem?
<dforsyth> thisneverhappenedonpclinuxos
<erUSUL> !pt | maniheer
<ubottu> maniheer: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dforsyth> maniheer: yeahitsjustnotworking
<erUSUL> !pt | mariana
<ubottu> mariana: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> maniheer: soz
<dforsyth> maniheer: itworking5secondsago
<regeya> make sure you don't have any foreign objects lodged in your spacebar
<maniheer> erUSUL, lool
<c0llin> erUSUL: its on the usb drive but ubuntu is treating it as a cd drive
<dforsyth> andby5secondsimean5minutes
<uhhhh> dude pclinuxos is the shit
<dforsyth> noubuntuisbetter
<erUSUL> c0llin: !?
<regeya> dforsyth make sure you don't have any foreign objects lodged in your spacebar
<milostrife> anyone help i've mounted a iso from my external hard drive but now it wont install it just keeps asking for the disk that i've alreay mounted?
<dn4> rtsp://video1.c-span.org/project/economy/econ0963008_bush.rm   <--- how do I watch this video?
<maniheer> dforsyth, have u tried booting into the pclos livecd to see if the space bar is still dead
<erUSUL> c0llin: can you do "tailf /var/log/messages" and plug in the drive then pastebin the new lines appearing
<dforsyth> regeya: nothing
<erUSUL> !pastebin | c0llin
<ubottu> c0llin: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dforsyth> maniheer: donthaveone
<chamuscas> how can i update a software through without waiting for it to come ?
<dforsyth> maniheer: nocdsanywhere
<maniheer> dfors
<george_> ?
<dn4> !rtsp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtsp
<george_> ?
<maniheer> dforsyth, a different keyboard?
<dforsyth> itsalaptopnoextrakeyboards
<dforsyth> iminclassandineedtotakenotes
<uhhhh> haha sucks for you
<dforsyth> thesearegonnabeterriblenotes
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: try to restart into a live cd, or just during boot, check if space works
<chamuscas> bye ppl :)
<bobertdos> chamuscas: I think that combo pack is only available for Windows. If you really want to have control over Mozilla updates, go download them from Mozilla directly.
<zoopster> dn4: you need RealPlayer
<jackyf> dforsyth: stop trolling?..
<maniheer> dforsyth, reboot?
<XThief> jackyf in the repositories there is a autotools-dev, will that one work?
<maniheer> :D
<dforsyth> wat?
<zvacet> chamuscas : i you think about new version you maybe can compile it
<chamuscas> bobertdos, tanks for your help :)
<milostrife> anyone know why i cant install a game from a mount ?
<dn4> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dforsyth> nosrslyihavenospacebar
<chamuscas> zvacet uh tanks :) that helped :P
<jackyf> XThief: may be, 'autoconf'
<leslieviljoen> dforsyth: are you actually trying to fix your space bar??
<jackyf> try it before
<maniheer> dforsyth, try rebooting
<c0llin> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/mbf51041
<jim_p> dforsyth: put dashes or underscores to seperate words!!!
<Joshooa> maniheer: THis isn't winblows
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: do you hear me? restart and check it! to see if it is an OS problem or hardware one
<dforsyth> okayillrebotbebackinasek
<dforsyth> sec*
<maniheer> Joshooooooooa, wats ur pi
<trashguy> dforsyth, what kind of keyboard are you using? i suffered a similar problem
<maniheer> point
<dforsyth> trashguy: thinkpadkeyboard
<Joshooa> maniheer: Rebooting is a windows thing, computers don't need to do that, windows needs to do that.
<dforsyth> trashguy: holdonigottareboottoseeifitworks
<DubAndy> anybody here who have knowledge of vnc-server/client setup?
<RawkFish> When i try to log in as the super user and I get a authentication error. Any thoughts
<uhhhh> not just windows needs reboots
<trashguy> lenovo is fail
<uhhhh> osx and linux need them too
<erUSUL> c0llin: seems like the usb drive is /dev/sde .... and it has no partions within ... the part about detecting a scsi cdrom is a mistery to me ?
<Skitt> if you install a new kernel ...
<XThief> jackyf didnt work any of them
<maniheer> Joshooa, next time install a new cpu with the PC running next time :D
<Dave-X> need help configuring my sshd to accept only certain algorithms and hashing algorithms
<bobertdos> RawkFish: The root account is locked by default.
<jim_p> RawkFish: in the login screen? gdm disallows root logins
<RawkFish> bobertdos is there a way to unlock it
<Joshooa> maniheer: Wow, seriously? Of course SOMETIMES you need to reboot, but rebooting for errors is a WINDOWS thing
<uhhhh> and osx
<Curtis> what is a program in ubuntu that you can mount an iso image with? instead of using termianl?
<bobertdos> !sudo | RawkFish
<ubottu> RawkFish: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<maniheer> qemu curtis
<node357> Ubuntu requests reboots on update quite often
<jim_p> Curtis: acetoneiso
<dforsyth> testingifitworks
<uhhhh> i agree with node
<dforsyth> nostillfails
<Ali_ix> Joshooa: rebooting for SOFTWARE errors is windows thing :)
<Joshooa> maniheer: A good OS is fixable without restarting the entire computer, just the one part that got changed, like the x server or sound server, but yeah, new kernels and new CPUs need reboots and shutdowns, der
<node357> dforsyth, reboot
<jackyf> XThief: automake?
<milostrife> jim_p, will that run an iso in ubuntu or jsut enable it to be burned?
<dforsyth> node357: ijustdidthat
<Dave-X> need help configuring my sshd to accept only certain algorithms and hashing algorithms
<poon> [Mass Message]
<Joshooa> Ali_ix: YES! THank you, THAT is my point (except the kernel thing) but yeah not trying to start a fight just saying rebooting isn't a fix like it is in windows
<Ali_ix> Dave-X: checked man sshd_config?
<node357> dforsyth, okay sorry
<RawkFish> Is that only to run applications
<maniheer> Joshooa, so if u dont know the problem, y not restart everything
<Curtis> maniheer, thank you
<zvacet> Curtis : gmountiso
<dforsyth> node357: np
<c0llin> erUSUL: should i try posting that pastebin on the forums?
<Curtis> jim_p, thank you
<Dave-X> ty Ali_ix ill try
<dforsyth> coulditbecauseimssh'din?
<trashguy> dforsyth, do you have any substance jammed under the space bar?
<dforsyth> like,couldxtermbemessedup?
<Ali_ix> Dave-X: welcome
<dforsyth> trashguy: noidontlookatporn
<erUSUL> c0llin: wouldn't hurt.. as i said the disk is /dev/sde with no partitions and as to why it detects a cdrom too i'm clueless
<XThief> jackyf i got it working, it was automake, thanks for the help
<Joshooa> maniheer: Cause then you don't solve the problem. You ignore it and start from scratch, which leaves the problem to arise again possibly. Again, that's like a windows philosiphy, ignorance is bliss. Personally, I like to know what my computer does and why and not be left in the dark cause something breaks again, but that's just me.
<amygdala> Hello! I lost automount of cd/dvd. Can anyone help? I tried so many things...
<trashguy> dforsyth, did you enable the spacebar key in the bios?
<zoopster> dn4: the open source version is helix player
<Joshooa> I'll stop though i'm offtopic
<Dave-X> yes im looking Ali_ix
<dforsyth> trashguy: ihavetosetitinbios?
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: did you checked it? does it work during boto or on  a live cd?
<dn4> zoopster, I have that but it doesn't open it up
<Dave-X> but its not that helpfull can i pm you?
<amygdala> Hello! I lost automount of cd/dvd. Can anyone help? I tried so many things...
<DubAndy> amygdala: check your fstab.
<Ali_ix> Dave-X: sorry, i am not that much into hashing algorithms
<dforsyth> Ali_ix: ididnthaveawaytotestitduringboot,andidonthaveanylivecds
<Dave-X> lets say i want to use aes256-cbc
<Ali_ix> dforsyth: you can test it in grub, in edit mode
<Joshooa> Anybody have any idea what would cause Ubuntu to see my wireless card as eth0 and tell me I have no wireless extentions? Currently using the wireless card right now, as eth0, so it works, just, oddly
<RawkFish> bobertdos is that only to run programs? I would like to add users and groups through command line
<dforsyth> Ali_ix: okaythanksbrb
<maniheer> Joshooa, crappy drivers could be 1 reason
<lanoxx> i want to install a .tar.gz file manually, how can i do this?
<Joshooa> maniheer: LIkely, it's a gateway laptop and it didn't even work at all at first.
<Ali_ix> Dave-X: check #ubuntu-server
<lanoxx> or can i let apt-get install it for me?
<uhhhh> dforsythe, are you there
<maniheer> lanoxx, wats the program?
<xmagixx> what program must i use to burn a mac osx image type named *.cdr
<bobertdos> RawkFish: No, it's for anything you need to do in the command line with root privileges.
<lanoxx> maniheer, codeblocks
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: if it is source code of your applications, you need to compile it
<uhhhh> how can you have rebooted 2x if you never left....?
<Joshooa> maniheer: Is it ever going to really cause a problem you think? I don't mind it if it works, and I will surely reformat this laptop sooner or later (not my main comp so no data loss concerns) but, it's weird
<lanoxx> it should be a binary
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: check readme file in compressed package
<amygdala> DubAndy: I did. It looks fine: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<dforsyth> it works with grub
<RawkFish> bobertdos thank you
<dforsyth> !
<dforsyth> it works!
<lanoxx> its deb.tar.gz
<dforsyth> thanks guys somuch
<maniheer> d for syth
<maniheer> :D
<dforsyth> somuch*
<dforsyth> goddamnit
<trashguy> lol
<dforsyth> itsnotworkingagain
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: then just extract and run it
<Joshooa> That's why I argued he reboot theory
<uhhhh> so then i told her...im thinking of having my testicles laminated...
<trashguy> someone spilled a beer methinks
<uhhhh> oh shit thats not pm
<maniheer> back to dforsyth
<dforsyth> doeslinuxhavedmesg?
<lanoxx> how do i run it? with ./filename? or open it with apt-get
<lanoxx> ???
<Joshooa> dforsyth: Did you say earlier you're dual booted and it works in windows or was that someone else about something else?
<erUSUL> c0llin: also you may want to file a bug report about it..
<zoopster> dn4: do you get an error or what?
<maniheer> lanoxx, have u tried extracting it
<erUSUL> !bugs | c0llin
<ubottu> c0llin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dforsyth> Joshooa: idualbootwithvistabutitworksinvista
<maniheer> and then running ./configure
<dforsyth> trashguy: idontdrinkbeer
<erUSUL> c0llin: can you pastebin the output of "lsusb -v" with the drive plugged?
<dforsyth> itsagainstmyprinciples
<DubAndy> dforsyth: And you don't know where the space button is either
<maniheer> dforsyth, its probably a program that runs at startu then
<dforsyth> uhhhh: thatsprettygross
<Joshooa> dforsyth: Ok
<bobertdos> lanoxx: deb.tar.gz?? That really makes no sense, unless it's a tar.gz file that happens to have a deb sitting inside it.
<maniheer> startup*
<uhhhh> nah i figured it would help prevent STDS
<dforsyth> DubAndy: thankyouveryhelpfull
<dforsyth> istherealinuxmousedaemonicangrepdmesgfor?
<Kadie> Hello, Ubuntu doesn't find ma graphic card anymore, do anybody know why ? I had to "repair" root files with a live cd by using the comand fsck, because ubuntu could not scan my /dev/sda3, and since this moment, ma graphic card "disappeared". (sorry for the bad english, im french...)
<bobertdos> uhhhh: wrong window, again!
<lanoxx> well it actually has lots of deb in side it
<lanoxx> codeblocks_8.02_amd64.deb     codeblocks-contrib_8.02_amd64.deb  codeblocks-dev_8.02_amd64.deb  libwxsmithlib0_8.02_amd64.deb
<lanoxx> codeblocks-8.02-amd64.tar.gz  codeblocks-dbg_8.02_amd64.deb      libcodeblocks0_8.02_amd64.deb  libwxsmithlib0-dev_8.02_amd64.deb
<uhhhh> no that was in response to dforsythe
<lanoxx> thats the content
<lanoxx> no the question is how do i install this
<doumo> I added this line to ~/.bashrc but it's not working "# some more ls aliases" "alias scb='/sh /home/doumo/.cust_bash/starcraftb'" when i type in scb, it tells me the base was not found
<bobertdos> lanoxx: So what is it you're actually trying to install?
<erUSUL> lanoxx: install the debs (double click on them)
<lanoxx> its a C/C++ IDE
<stroyan> dforsyth: You could cut and paste     xmodmap -e 'keysym semicolon = space'    and then use semicolon for space.
<lanoxx> i can double click them?
<dforsyth> okayilltrythat
<dn4> zoopster, no error it just opens up the program and nothing plays
<uhhhh> dforsythe, you can just copy a space someone else has
<maniheer> lanoxx, sudo dpkg -i libwxsmithlib0_8.02_amd64.deb codeblocks_8.02_amd64.deb
<uhhhh> and paste it between every word
<lanoxx> maniheer, thats more like it
<lanoxx> lets see
<bobertdos> lanoxx: Extract them and run each one with sudo dpkg -i to install them globally.
<dn4> wait
<arooni-mobile> i just installed hardy.... i have a intel mobo with integrated ethernet.... but after booting, it doesnt see my ethernet card.... how do i fix?
<dn4> zoopster, it came up with this
<uhhhh> what kinda name is dforsyth anyway
<dforsyth> evensettingsemicolontospacedoesntwork
<dn4> the following components are required: protocol_rtsp_rdt
<leslieviljoen> dforsyth: have you tried pressing harder?
<Blaziken> hi
<lanoxx> ok seems to work
<lanoxx> what is the last lines meaning? ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<naitsirc> ciao a tutti
<uhhhh> i pressed his mom harder
<dforsyth> ithinkmyxorgisjackedupidonthavexev
<maniheer> lanoxx, good thing
<bobertdos> !language | uhhhh
<ubottu> uhhhh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stroyan> dforsyth: That is actually encouraging.  What does    stty -a   say?  Is one of the special characters bound to space?
<dforsyth> cansomeonepastethecommandstouninstallandreinstallxorgplease?
<dforsyth> .win20
<Blaziken> I have ubuntu 8.10 alpha 6. the live cd works well (but I can't install it because it's corrupted and I havent more cds -_-). i upgraded Hardy to Intrepid but X doesn't recognize my mouse and my keyboard.
<uhhhh> what type of keyboard do you have dforsythe
<uhhhh> there was a recall
<Blaziken> With tty1-2-3-etc it works
<Ali_ix> !interpid | Blaziken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<bobertdos> !intrepid | Blaziken
<ubottu> Blaziken: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<tobias1> i have amd turion 64 x2 laptop...do i need cpuspeed and powernowd together in ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64?
<uhhhh> anyone use airpwn here?
<dforsyth> uhhhh: theoneinmylaptop
<node357> you can't just remove xorg, gnome depends on it, etc
<dn4> how do I run a .bin file?
<dn4> to install stuff
<dforsyth> node357: ifsomeonewouldpastethecommandiwould
<erUSUL> dn4: which one ?
<dn4>  RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<Ali_ix> dn4: ./binfile ?
<uhhhh> LMAO...realplayer...srsly?
<stroyan> dforsyth: did the xmodmap make the semicolon key do nothing just like the space key?
<erUSUL> dn4: chmod +x RealPlayer11GOLD.bin && sudo ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin &
<dforsyth> stroyan: itdidnothing
<erUSUL> dn4: frm the place the file is of course
<node357> dforsyth, sudo apt-get remove xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg (I think)
<dn4> thanks erUSUL
<stroyan> dforsyth: The xmodmap did nothing?  Or the semicolon key now does nothing?
<amithral> Hello, Is it a problem with the new driver Nvidia? My screen freeze.
<dforsyth> stroyan: semicolondoesnothing
<dforsyth> okayreinstallingxorgbbl
<stroyan> dforsyth: If you have the xev command you could run that and see what event it reports for a space or semicolon key.
<node357> what a disaster
<node357> he said he didn't have xev...
<leslieviljoen> pardon me, but how does dforsyth type commands with spaces?
<uhhhh> probably tab complete
<Joshooa> node357: Hey yeah I tried that with him too
<erUSUL> tobias1: in my Athlon X2 the cpufreq kernel driver does all the job without a userspace daemon
<node357> :(
<uhhhh> he should just not use computers
<Curtis> is there anyway that i can isntall ubuntu and not have 200 updates?
<dn4> WOOOOOT! I can get the video to work now
<dn4> Thank you everyone who helped
<uhhhh> so does anyone know how to get it airpwn to work
<arooni-mobile> 00:19:0 Ethernet controller: INtel Corporation Unknown device 10ce ..... how do i get ubuntu hardy to see and use this network card?
<Curtis> i have a bad connection in my room
<maniheer> Curtis, no
<milostrife> can anyone tell me how to install acetoneiso2 as i've doenloaded it from the acetone site but now i dont know what to do
<Curtis> okay
<lanoxx> codeblocks: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<icewaterman> what is the easiest way to read a specific line from a file?
<lanoxx> maniheer, any idea?
<icewaterman> i need to iterate on all lines of a file in a shell script
<jim_p> does anyone know how can i force gnome to start an app on a specific desktop?
<jim_p> icewaterman: grep?
<maniheer> lanoxx, missing dependency
<godmode117> hi,what version is the newest banshee?
<uhhhh> anyone
<icewaterman> jim_p: what should i grep for?
<lanoxx> right, how do i fix it?
<uhhhh> airpwn help
<jim_p> icewaterman: some word on the line you look for
<maniheer> search synaptic for libwx_gtk2
<lanoxx> should i install libwxbase?
<icewaterman> jim_p: thats the thing, i am not looking for anything, i want the each line
<icewaterman> for all lines; do
<milostrife> can anyone tell me how to install acetoneiso2 as i've doenloaded it from the acetone site but now i dont know what to do
<Joshooa> jim_p: You mean like, you have 2 or 4 desktops and you want to be in #1 and have something open in #2?
<icewaterman> ./binary $line1
<icewaterman> ./binary $line2
<icewaterman>  etc
<genius> erUSUL: i install custom package with "dpkg -i", it complains about dependencies. How can i call install so it will automatically download all depends?
<jim_p> Joshooa: i want eg firefox to always open in desktop 2
<r00tintheb0x> jim_p, have you asked it nicely?
<jim_p> r00tintheb0x: why?
<lanoxx> maniheer, any idea?
<jim_p> icewaterman: i dont know mate, sorry
<jim_p> i am not that good in programming
<maniheer> search synaptic for libwx_gtk2 lanoxx
<icewaterman> jim_p: i actually know how to do it (with head and tail) but thats kinda crappy
<CharredHusk> maybe do an aptitude search libwx_gtk2 lanoxx , that also helps sometimes
<Joshooa> jim_p: I've seen something like that before but it's been a while. I do believe it's possible although kinda tricky
<lanoxx> I really dont understand why GUI programms dont spawn a msg bock with the error message they terminate with, if i just ran codeblocks from the gui it would keep loading for 30sec. and then just terminate without any error
<jim_p> Joshooa: with devilspie?
<lanoxx> where if i run it on console i get the error message that helps me
<Joshooa> jim_p: I believe so yes
<lanoxx> this is really a ballbreaker for people that are not able to work with the CLI
<jim_p> Joshooa: i was looking for a gnome "feature" but ok
<rilak> lanoxx, people who can't work with the CLI can't fix the error if it isn't handled by the software, as a general rule; they can, and should, blame the software for it :)
<Joshooa> jim_p: I remember doing this a while ago, but, it's been quite a while.  Yeah I was as well, I don't think i ever found one
<maniheer> lanoxx, CLI ftw
<maniheer> :D
<jim_p> Joshooa: ok thanks
<lanoxx> maniheer, i share your oppinion, but its not user friendly because not everyone can use the console
<lanoxx> and if the program just terminates they have no way of knowing whats the problem
<MrKeuner> hi all, I have a created an encrypted usb stick partition with no problems. Now when I plug in my usb stick a gnome dialog appears asking whether I want to decrypt the partition. And it decrypts successfully when I enter the passphrase. Problem is the partition is created with root:root permissions. HWhere should I edit for ubuntu to mount it with mounting user's ownership?
<TJ-42> I installed Ubuntu server, and I want to access the server as user www-data.  How do I find out what the password is for www-data?
<lanoxx> MrKennie, maybe in fstab?
<dn4> I need text/html;charset=utf-8
<dn4> to watch a video how do I get that
<cnorman> TJ-42: www-data is a group, not a user
<bobertdos> lanoxx: It kind of traces back to Linux's origins. Using Unix based OS's (besides the Mac OS) for general desktop use is kind of a new concept, and not something Unix was originally designed to do. Hence a lot of the X and other GUI implementations exist as afterthoughts, you could say.
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2008&image=ubuntu_intrepid_theme1_lrg
<rom1v> is it the final theme?
<TJ-42> cnorman: but I can sudo su www-data ?
<za119> hey I just installed ubuntu 8.10 (latest version) on my macbook pro, got everything set up, the usual (I am somewhat familiar to ubuntu), and randomly my main mouse button (my only mouse button) now just keeps right clicking instead of regular clicing, and my f12 key (usually right click button) is now the regualr click.. help!!!
<Kl4m> TJ-42: you should not login as www-data. it's the user for Apache
<Kl4m> TJ-42: it's a security user only, so Apache has access to its files
<lanoxx> bobertdos, sure, and that is good, but the program, or the window system or what ever is responsible should be able to spawn an error message
<bobertdos> !intrepid | za119
<ubottu> za119: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Ali_ix> !interpid | za119
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<lanoxx> i mean after all ubuntu wants to be userfriendly
<lanoxx> if this was on debian or gentoo i wouldnt care
<lanoxx> xD
<lanoxx> btw. codeblocks works
<lanoxx> ty all
<za119> bobertdos this is a general linux question, not inrepid
<chamuscas> hello, does anyone knows "miro"
<faria> i m getting putty error n i cant loged in my shell
<alteregoa> i need a few harddisks more
<alteregoa> http://hardware.feichti.com/gfx/quad-to-dual/g/dual-quad-007.jpg
<bobertdos> za119: Yes, but the point is, you're running Intrepid and we aren't supposed to support that here.
<za119> can I downgrade?
<za119> cuz no one is helping me in that room
<comicinker> can I download with psft recursively all files and directories?
<chamuscas> i can't see movies downloaded from miro
<bobertdos> za119: You certainly can if you have a disc or some other means of installation, because as far as I know, there's no downgrade command. Of course, you'd only be running Hardy for about a month longer now.
<bigryan> hi all
<bobertdos> chamuscas: what kinds of movies are they?
<leslieviljoen> hiya
<leslieviljoen> oh at last I have a nice IRC client
<bigryan> newbie to ubuntu
<leslieviljoen> each person has their own colour, and stupid leave/join messages are filtered
<bigryan> where is every body in the  world then
<chamuscas> bobertdos, lol hello again :), it's a movie from discovery channel, but i guess that's not the problem! i only can run miro through the
<bobertdos> lanoxx: Okay, valid point :) You know, that would be something to suggest to the developer community, I guess. The problem, as you probably know, is that there's often more than one error with Unix programs :D
<chamuscas> bobertdos, sry through the console because i can't find it in application
<Kartagis> what's a good program that is movie maker like?
<bobertdos> chamuscas: You could always make your own launcher for it, or use the Run menu.
<tumbleweed05> hi my friend is having issues with his Creative Zen vision M and 8.04
<tumbleweed05> every time he connects it, linux locks up
<elzoog> Hello everyone.  I was wondering if someone could help me with getting Ubuntu to see my ethernet card.
<plik> leslieviljoen: which client? care to upload your config to dotfiles.org for others to share (in the spirit of open source)  ;) ?
<chamuscas> bobertdos, run menu...let me see, i'm newby can you explain me where's the run menu :p
<lanoxx> bobertdos, i know that, but it would already be enough if give the user a hint as where to start searching for the problem. if the program just starts loading and then kills it self without any notice you got nothing
<bobertdos> chamuscas: Quickest shortcut: Alt+F2
<bobertdos> lanoxx: Again, valid point :)
<chamuscas> bobertdos, uuh i think i know where's this menu i'll try to find it now :) tks, i'll come back in a minute to say something and ask more questions :p
<lanoxx> ill try to make a blue print from this
<lanoxx> :p
<comicinker> elzoog: so you have a network symbol in your panel?
<espacious> my pc freezes when i try to connect to my wirless
<espacious> i use ndiwrapper
<espacious> and TEW424u
<geezer> anyone here used wine to play Rome Total War?
<espacious> it was working in 7.10
<bee-yee> I am having problems setting up Desktop Effects on Ubuntu 8.04, I have Nvidia GeForce Go 7600 on a SONY VAIO laptop, any help will be highly appreciated!
<geezer> anyone here used wine to play Rome Total War?
<elzoog> com:  Yes.  That's not the problem.  The problem is the ethernet jack is part of the motherboard.  If I run a sudo lshw -C network command it sees it as an Attansic card.  In Windows, it's seen as an Atheros card
<bee-yee> X Server crashes every time I enable the NVIDIA Card
<chamuscas> bobertdos, can't find miro's symbol  on the list, how do i found the miro's brunch ?
<Joshooa> Hey I am trying to get a higher resolution on my laptop, gateway mx3215, and i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg which I read is supposed to give me options for resolution but it ONLY asked me about my keyboard, and didn't help. Can anybody help me get more than 800x600?
<_haywire_> you as operator? You should be a comedian.
<comicinker> elzoog: and does the network card work?
<bobertdos> chamuscas: You should be able to use the same command to execute it in Run that you do in the terminal.
<c0mp13371331337> I've got an 8800 graphics card, dual 1600x1200 screens, and a 42" plasma TV.  Would it be possible to hook up the TV via s-video and have one of my screens cloned to the TV?
<elzoog> com: The network card works in Windows.  But Ubuntu can't use it for some reason.  It sees it if I run the lshw command but if I run pppoeconf it gives an error
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: yes provided you set up corg.conf properly
<elzoog> com:  This is a new system.
<jim_p> c0mp13371331337: dont ask me how though
<c0mp13371331337> jim_p: I thought xorg.conf was somewhat deprecated in Hardy?
<arooni-mobile> 00:19:0 Ethernet controller: INtel Corporation Unknown device 10ce ..... how do i get ubuntu hardy to see and use this network card? .... its an intel mobo... & how do i get ubuntu to see the wireless card.  to get ndiswrapper working..... should i download the ubuntu repo version?  or should i compile & install from source?
<geezer> anyone here used wine to play Rome Total War
<comicinker> are you connected directly to your cable connection? or by a router? Because I have no idea about pppoeconf
<Tricyclethief> hey everyone need some help setting up ati x1650 agp card in ubuntu. no luck with dual monitor setup plz
<magnetron> geezer, check out appdb
<magnetron> !appdb > geezer
<ubottu> geezer, please see my private message
<chamuscas> bobertdos, tks
<chamuscas> by by
<arooni-mobile> to get ndiswrapper working..... should i download the ubuntu repo version?  or should i compile & install from source?
<elzoog> com: Could the problem be that the driver isn't installed?
<elzoog> com:  I am connected directly to a cable.  I use ADSL
<comicinker> elzoog: sorry, I cannot help you in this case
<cpf_> Hi @all ubuntu lovers. Friend of mine is trying to write to a ntfs drive. But it seems the livedisk doesn't contain the ntfs-3g? (Or his cd is an older version), basically, how do you install it? Because libntfs9 doesn't solve it, and ntfsprogs either, which are the only two found with aptitude search ntfs
<irated> okay guys my issue is that im getting this in vsftpd and my config with it http://pastebin.com/m6c80825c
<bobertdos> cpf_: So what version is it?
<andril> anyone have the RealPlayer 11 .deb file?
<cpf_> bobertdos, how does he find out?
<maniheer> !realplayer | andril
<ubottu> andril: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bobertdos> cpf_: In a terminal, he can type lsb_release -a
<andril> !realplayer
<cpf_> bobertdos, sec, getting him to do it.
<lu5tic> i have upgraded to hardy!!!!
<cpf_> lu5tic, WELCOME
<guitargod> thank u..i am lu5tic..i just changed my name
<cpf_> guitargod, really a guitargod?
<_haywire_> does something else work to restart the wlan0 device other than sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  <--- this won't restart my wlan0 device only a hard boot will
<guitargod> i am finallly on hardy........yes my son i am a guitar god haha
<cpf_> bobertdos,  no lsb modules are available << That's what he gets??
<turtle2> hello all
<cpf_> turtle2, hello
<mrhanz> can anyone help with my xorg.conf
<bobertdos> cpf_: and nothing else?
<irated> it works without ssl
<irated> hmm
<guitargod> I am desperate to mak youtube work.......i cannot find flashplayer-nonfree in synaptic...
<cpf_> mrhanz, What's the issue?
<bobertdos> guitargod: First, go into Synaptic and make sure all the repositories are enabled.
<turtle2> did yall hear about that 13 million digit prime number
<cpf_> bobertdos, I'm trying to get him dpaste it.
<cpf_> turtle2, no, enlighten us?
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help??? i just did a fresh install 8.04.. now it keeps hanging on startup.. it started a few times.. then it needed to do an update, and it was like 65 plus programs.. and now it doesnt boot into the ubuntu..
<bobertdos> cpf_: Tell him to use paste.ubntu.com
<bobertdos> *ubuntu
<cpf_> bobertdos, No, I'm a dpaste.com freak, and I want everyone to use dpaste. :P
<bobertdos> cpf_: fair enough :p
<turtle2> students at UCLA found a 13 million digit prime number using a network of PCs and you dont wanna know the OS
<xjohnthomasx> anyone???
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: are you on another computer now?
<xjohnthomasx> leslieviljoen: yes
<guitargod> okay...synaptic>settings>repositories ..how to i make sure there enabled
<cpf_> turtle2, Gotta be archlinux.
<turtle2> nope
<turtle2> XP
<turtle2> we need to try it with Ubuntu
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: have you tried to boot from the CD?
<comicinker> turtle2: what's XP?
<turtle2> or some Unix derived OS
<xjohnthomasx> leslieviljoen: of course it will boot fine from the cd, but how do i get back into the curent hd installation??
<turtle2> come on now
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: there are some rescue utils on some of the ubuntu cd's
<turtle2> comicinker: Windows
<xjohnthomasx> i didnt see any
<mrhanz> does the xorg.conf get reconfigured on every restart?
<guitargod> ﻿ okay...synaptic>settings>repositories ..how to i make sure the repositories are enabled
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: which cd do you have?
<alldunn2> whats windows :P
<comicinker> turtle2: I've heard of it. should be quite slow, though, and expensive
<cpf_> turtle2, Why waste time doing things that are useless anyway, do something properly. That's why xp was chosen, and not a decent os, because the person is aware of the uselessness of the subject.
<turtle2> LOL
<turtle2> very true
<guitargod> ﻿ okay...synaptic>settings>repositories ..how to i make sure there enabled???
<turtle2> but there is a 150,000 dollar prize to whoever finds the next one
<bobertdos> guitargod: Just make sure they're all checked under Downloadable from the Internet.
<cpf_> turtle2, how much money would you spend on the hardware?
<cpf_> How much time would you spend coding the damn thing.
<cpf_> Because that's no simple shizzle.
<turtle2> well, you just need a room of CPUS
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-boot-ubuntu-linux-rescue-mode/
<Lofde_> hi, i installed ubuntustudio on my ubuntu regular machine.. and it changed the "start up" and shutdown theme.. how do i change this back?
<cpf_> Oh, and not to think about the cost of electricity.
<turtle2> with one PC the algorithm would take years
<cpf_> Do you really think the 150,000 dollar price covers it?
<turtle2> to complete
<comicinker> Lofde_: try the StartUpManager
<turtle2> use an open lab
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: even if you can boot to the desktop with a livecd, you can look at the logs on the harddrive
<cpf_> open lab?
<Lofde_> comicinker,  where is that located ?
<cpf_> Wtf is that for beast?
<leslieviljoen> xjohnthomasx: /var/log/messages will often have clues to the problem
<comicinker> Lofde_: www.getdeb.org ?
<comicinker> ups, no
<bobertdos> turtle2: Though I personally do love and geek out about this type of discussion, #ubuntu-ot would be a better place for it.
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<comicinker> www.getdeb.net
<cpf_> bobertdos, this way, the channel lives at least.
<epcom> ?
<turtle2> whats ot?
<cpf_> Sounds more like where I like to be more.
<comicinker> offtopic
<epcom> nao entendi ?
<guitargod> yess flashplayer nonfree is there now..thank you so much!!!
<cpf_> But I'm ashamed to come there, since I'm using windows atm.
<turtle2> ahh
<turtle2> ok
<epcom> ok
<ltracy_> I'm getting an install-info error, "install-info: No dir file specified; try --help for more information." from dpkg when apt tries to update linux-util.  Does anybody have any ideas?
<epcom> one
<ltracy_> I've posted the output of update manager at http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/
<epcom> wor name?
<bobertdos> cpf_: I come here under Windows all the time, actually. I'm a dual-booter.
<epcom> 12
<cpf_> bobertdos, I'm becoming a dual-booter for the first time in years.
<cpf_> School requires windows.
<cpf_> Virtualbox is getting sucky.
<cpf_> Vmware me hates.
<epcom> epicomn
<epcom> yes
<ltracy_> I really don't want to reinstall over this crap.  I saw a post on ubuntu forums that someone fixed it by sourcing ~/.profile as root, however this does nothing for me.
<epcom> nou
<bobertdos> cpf_: You're not the only one it hates. So, is the output of lsb_release pasted yet?
<epcom> ??
<epcom> tatinha
<epcom> ?
<ltracy_> Does anybody know what environment variables install-info looks at? (I'm guessing it is looking at some)?
<epcom> ?
<epcom> ?
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<turtle2> no one is in there silly
<cpf_> bobertdos, He's trying to get the "ultimate boot disk", Never heard of it. but he says it's windows-based...
<cpf_> I guess he likes to click too much.
<turtle2> vista ultimate he means
<comicinker> turtle2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<epcom> nou
<epcom> nao sei falar em ingles
<epcom> so em portugues
<epcom> entao escreva em portugues
<epcom> nao entendo nada
<ltracy_> how about, what does "set -e" do?
<epcom> que vc escreve
<turtle2> i'll leave the math alone for now
<bobertdos> cpf_: Oh that, well that works too
<Sigve> hello, People
<Sigve> :)
<cpf_> bobertdos, don't know, I'm no windows knowhow guy.
<Barabas> since i have ubuntu, my laptop does not work on the accu. halp?
<cpf_> Barabas, does not work on the accu whut?
<ltracy_> Nobody?
<cpf_> As in doesn't boot, or doesn't work properly, or whatever?
<cpf_> ltracy_, Try man set
<ltracy_> cpf_ no manual entry for est
<bobertdos> turtle2: Eh, it's okay......I was only telling you what we're supposed to tell people.
<cpf_> ltracy_, probably.
<cpf_> It'd be set instead of est.
<Barabas> if it is started up already the cursor does not work, and when starting up, it stops.
<ltracy_> cpf_ no manual entry for set
<cpf_> ltracy_, google knows?
<Sigve> o.o
<maksim> hello, i recently got a hp deskjet f4280, and i am trying to install it
<Sigve> luwl.
<Sigve> Hello
<cpf_> !google linux man set
<comicinker> !es | epcom
<turtle2> google doesnt always know
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sigve> : D
<ubottu> epcom: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FloodBot1> Sigve: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maksim> when i try to run hplip i get this error ... warning: Missing REQUIRED dependency: cups (cups - Common Unix Printing System)
<Sigve> ubottu
<cpf_> Omg, no !google thingy?
<Guest25638> can someone help me install it?
<Sigve> o.o
<turtle2> install what?
<cpf_> Guest25638, lol, it?
<cpf_> Install IT?
<guitargod> \ive downloaded flashplayer nonfree.....causeing 43 upgrades to be needed lol
<cpf_> You don't want to install IT
<Guest25638> sorry i changed my name mid sentence, im maksim
<Sigve> Haha
<cpf_> It's too much.
<FloodBot1> cpf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sigve> install wordpress?
<cpf_> Flood?
<cpf_> wtf.
<Guest25638> i need to install my hp deskjet f4280
<ltracy_> ok, found it
<cpf_> I'm a flooder?
<Sigve> o.o
<Guest25638> and my cups is all jacked up
<ltracy_> cpf_ any idea on the rest of it?
<ambi> buonasera
<cpf_> ltracy_, sec, I'll try to find.
<ambi> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ltracy_> cpf_, I found the set.  set -e in BASH makes a script exit on the first non-zero return
<bobertdos> guitargod: Well, the plugin isn't causing that. The fact that Synaptic refreshed the mirrors caused that.
<Guest25638> i dont get it, you guys are quick to talk shit, but when i need help you guys vanish?
<cpf_> ltracy_, oh, you were faster than I am.
<cpf_> Guest25638, intsall whut?
<cpf_> install *
<bobertdos> cpf_: Don't worry about it, the bot just yells when you post too many lines too rapidly.
<cpf_> bobertdos, mez too quick?
<cpf_> Muh.
<ltracy_> cpf_ did you see the original post about the install-info error?  I'm getting things like the output at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52360/ whenever I try to use update-manager or apt (actually any dpkg install)
<cpf_> Me hatin'
<Guest25638> cpf_ im trying to install my hp deskjet f4280, but when i run hplip in the terminal i get an error about my cupsys being all messed up
<PrivateRolf> Is there anyway to build something from source where the terminal will ask me about each cflag, instead of my having to type them all in again?
<cpf_> ltracy_, No, I don't know what you're talking now :(
<cpf_> Guest25638, Sorry, I'd like to help a lot, but I know little about ubuntu and even less about cups.
<willluongo> Hello, I added a new card (eth1) which I want to be the new primary interface, but everything is still trying to use eth0. How can i change that behavior?
<cpf_> Edit rc.conf?
<cpf_> Or however you guys called the global conf item.
<cpf_> I guess it'd be init.5 or so in ubuntu ?
<cpf_> Ah, well, care, see you guys in some other channel, I'm going to enjoy a small game.
<Minty95> I'm looking to install a linux on a laptop for a older person without any computer knowledge and will need  just mozilla email photos etc
<Minty95> is thare a specail ubuntu setup ?
<corexcore> Minty95: the dist on the eee would be great
<PrivateRolf> eeebuntu or Netbook Remix
<Minty95> yes thats what i need
<guitargod> boberto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<corexcore> The Xandros on the eee is simple as it gets
<Minty95> will the netbook remix give me that ?
<Minty95> can the xandros be setup on a normal laptop^?
<guitargod> bobertdos*
<PrivateRolf> If you want it to Minty, but Xandros has always been a terrible distro imo.
<guitargod> youtube works now...amazing thank u all
<turtle2> when will 64bit flash player be ready?
<Mark_Jones> Hello can anyone tell me if there is a distro as well made as ubuntu but has downloadable DVD repositories?Or does ubuntu have there repository DVD images posted somewhere I dont know of?
<bobertdos> guitargod: sorry, sorry
<BCM34> Mark_Jones: the repositories are so large they would not fit on a DVD
<turtle2> sometimes you must a website for certain repos
<Mark_Jones> Yes I know there large I have about 30GB of them downloaded and tried using APTonCD but it just didnt work out.
<turtle2> Mark, what are you trying to do exactly?
<bobertdos> willluongo: You can comment out eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces or I think you can use the network manager to deactivate eth0 too. More than one way to accomplish it I think.
<guitargod> friggg
<shoot^> guys, I'm having some issues with SSHFS. It will let me edit a mounted file once, successfully. It then refuses to let me edit it again - the first save appears to break the permissions. Any suggestions?
<guitargod> youtube works now....but no sound!! any suggestions
<guitargod> ?
<bobertdos> guitargod: You need libflashsupport
<Mark_Jones> guitargod did you install restricted extras? and all gstreamers?
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk hey man
<leslieviljoen> guitargod: do you have sound anywhere else?
<guitargod> bobert...i think when i went to ownload flashplayer-nonfree that was downloaded with it as a package needed...
<guitargod> i dont know if i did mark...
<BCM34> guitargod: does the other sound work?
<bobertdos> guitargod: Well, just double check.
<Joshooa> Hey I am having problems with my video and xorg. I have a laptop, it uses UniChrome Pro graphics. Before I was at 800x600, and now that I FINALLY get the drivers to work, I get a higher prettier resolution, but the monitor wont show my whole screen, just the top left part of it.can't see clock or log off or notification area or any of the bottom bar. Screen Resolution will now allow me to change, but when I choose other resolutions noth
<techsupport> is it possible to mount a 500 g drive in a ubuntu server, and have it appear in "my computer" with assigned drive letter in a windows server 2003 ?
<guitargod> i have nothing on this computer to check if sound works lol
<B3z3rk3r> Daft_Punk u there ?
<Joshooa> guitargod: I message people if I need too, does the ba-dunk noise
<bobertdos> guitargod: If Hardy is intact, you can test in System->Preferences->Sound
<Joshooa> Anybody good with video resolution problem!? Please I need help, I'm getting closer but still not 100% working
<comicinker> techsupport: samba and network drives.
<ryknow> Hey guys, are there any good HTML editors for Linux?
<Pici> !html | ryknow
<ubottu> ryknow: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<comicinker> ryknow: that's a trap!
<guitargod> no sounds works i tested it
<Joshooa> ryknow: Bluefish I think is a real nice one
<BCM34> ryknow: emacs?
<comicinker> ryknow: just joking
<ryknow> I have dreamweaver...but ehh...I can't get the Key to work with Linix for one reason or another.
<bobertdos> guitargod: *sigh* This is why I don't do direct upgrades.....:p
<ryknow> linux*
<ne_tru_e> Å: Cannot access the lock-file on /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ne_tru_e> what's the problem?
<Pici> ne_tru_e: You already have a package manager running somewhere.
<techsupport> comicinker, any more detals on that ?
<BCM34> ne_tru_e: an update manager is running
<guitargod> lol well atleast i can watch video now....lol...okay is libflashplayersupport in synaptic?
<ne_tru_e> i can't install any program because of this
<BCM34> guitargod: sudo aptitude install ﻿libflashplayersupport
<bobertdos> guitargod: Yes, but if the rest of your sound isn't working, that's not going to help you. Try switching stuff over to ALSA.
<ryknow> Does Bluefish allow you to view your "page" as you make it?
<ryknow> I mean...is it pretty much like dreamweaver?
<BCM34> ryknow: no
<guitargod> i would swuitch it.....but i dont know what also is or how to do but ill have a look
<BCM34> !sound | guitargod
<ubottu> guitargod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ryknow> I know nothing about web design...Just starting to look into it. Thought it might be a fun challenge.
<B3z3rk3r> guitargod you can change it in the sonds option form your main menu
<comicinker> techsupport: it's trappy to ask what is a good editor in a Linux channel, because there are loads, loads of them available ;)
<ne_tru_e> thanks, this canal rulez :)
<bobertdos> ryknow: There isn't anything I'm aware of that's quite as powerful as Dreamweaver (in terms of open-source), but you might like Nvu
<ne_tru_e> *channel
<BCM34> ryknow: best thing to do is to start with a basic editor
<techsupport> comicinker, . ?
<BCM34> comicinker: you mean ryknow
<[T]ank> is there a good program out there for accounting and invoicing? I am picturing something comparable to quickbooks pro
<comicinker> yes
<syslq> Is there any advice on fine tunning ubuntu to get smoother laptop performance? Any link would do, I'm not sure what on the net is bullshit and what isnt
<BCM34> syslq: what kind of thing do you need?
<natalisushka> Hi, what are the best trademarks that are best compatible with ubuntu ?
<SiDi> ryknow, -> design first (including accessibility, usability, findability, retrocompatibility, use of non intrusive client scripts notions), then code, and you'll rockz
<B3z3rk3r> compiz to run smoothly !  :P
<ryknow> The screens shots of Nvu look decent.
<ne_tru_e> compiz at normal settings
<SiDi> ryknow, Nvu is same as Dreamweaver : it will never be worth a notepad.
<syslq> BCM34 I'd like to get decent speed with entire desktop enviroment (gnome) on athlon xp 2000+, 1gb of ram, it runs a bit slow now
<ryknow> I might try that. I'm just looking for fairly easy to use...something that will allow me to preview the page, and something with enough tools to allow for a decent looking site.
<comicinker> ryknow: you can also use gimp as a website designer
<BCM34> syslq: that is strange, not sure what you could tweak, what do you mean a bit slow?
<guitargod> ﻿sudo aptitude install ﻿libflashplayersupport         package was not found   it found something else and removed it tho lol
<leslieviljoen> syslq: I use xubuntu for that very reason
<SiDi> those things dont "design" websites. they create html-like-sometimesreadablebygraphicbrowser-documents.
<comicinker> ryknow: but not as content manager, just for layouts.
<[T]ank> anyone know of a good app for accounting and billing like quickbooks?
<bobertdos> guitargod: no, no, just libflashsupport
<B3z3rk3r> leslieviljoen whats the diff between vanilla and xubuntu ?
<ryknow> Yeah, I need something to help with the layout.
<leslieviljoen> syslq: XFCE is fast fast fast
<bobertdos> guitargod: not libflashplayersupport
<ryknow> I know zero HTML code.
<Delvien> #6D5D57
<Delvien> woops
<ryknow> Som I need something to help me with that end of things.
<leslieviljoen> B3z3rk3r: xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome
<syslq> BCM34 well I think I should switch to xfce4 like leslieviljoen said, well I guess ubuntu 8.x is optimised for new hardware core 2 duo etc
<guitargod> i cannot test my sound in  "alsa" because audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<syslq> leslieviljoen yeah I'll do that thanks
<comicinker> ryknow: I can recommend you a cms system like cmsms for that kind of task
<leslieviljoen> B3z3rk3r: XFCE's whole focus is efficiency
<ltracy_> finally figured it out :).  I put in a tex-info by source at somepoint which installed a new install-info and for whatever reason I had /usr/local/bin before /usr/sbin in PATH :)
<csilk> [T]ank, thats one thing that is missing from linux in general, a good accounting app like quickbooks
<ltracy_> two days lost work over crap :(
<CKyle22> How can I upgrade vlc to 0.9.3 short of compiling from source?
<bobertdos> guitargod: close the other programs you have running
<[T]ank> csilk: there has to be something........ however quality is usually what is missing. ;-)
<guitargod> i only have this and pidgeon messenger but ok
<leslieviljoen> csilk: sql ledger is apparently quite good if you need double-entry
<bobertdos> guitargod: Pidgin could possibly have control of Alsa, it shouldn't, but it might.
<Doc|Mib> What's the access point name for Australian Virgin Broadband with 3G modems?
<leslieviljoen> csilk: otherwise gnucash is probably the closest you'll get to quickbooks
<albert> exi
<CKyle22> Is there a .deb of VLC 0.9.3 around?
<CKyle22> The one in Ubuntu Hardy is old.
<Rewt> anyone have info on ubuntu-eee?
<Doc|Mib> ckyle22: You could probably download one straight from VideoLAN's website
<iceman`afk> hello all
<iceman`afk> i cant sudo when i login from ssh to my box
<Doc|Mib> What's the access point name for Australian Virgin Broadband with 3G modems?
<CKyle22> Doc: No, only source
<CKyle22> And I can't compile
<B3z3rk3r> Rewt, what are u wanting to know ?
<iceman`afk> why is this?
<hoegaatit> how do I see the name of the driver my audio device is using?
<BCM34> who needed quick books alt.?
<simNIX> iceman`afk, you need to be in /etc/sudoers
<Doc|Mib> Ckyle22: Why can't you compile?
<Rewt> if it will support my evdo card
<bastid_raZor> CKyle22; ./configure make make install how hard is thatA?
<iceman`afk> oh i see thanks simNIX
<dekushrub> i'm at college and me and my roommate have only one ethernet port. Tech Services said we couldn't use a router but hinted that we could convert our router into an ethernet splitter but then refused to tell us. Anyone know how to convert a router into ethernet splitter?
<BCM34> dekushrub: just turn of wireless
<CKyle22> bastid_raZor: it cant find the mpeg audio decoder
<simNIX> (at the bootom)
<DigitalFiz> anyone hwere familiar with quanta+?
<CKyle22> even though I have it
<B3z3rk3r> Rewt can help u with that one im afraid, but u should check out the ubuntu forums
<CKyle22> I dont know where Ubuntu has it installed by default
<B3z3rk3r> and i recall seing a eee-specific forum somewhere on the net too
<Doc|Mib> dekushrub: Connect an ADSL splitter to it?
<CKyle22> but i know its there bcause dpkg says i have it
<bastid_raZor> CKyle22; sudo apt-get build-dep vlc ;then try
<bobertdos> Doc|Mib: Last I checked, VideoLan didn't even have a dependencies list ready, which makes compiling difficult. Plus, I doubt Hardy even has all the libraries necessary for the new version.
<dekushrub> bcm34, i did turn off wireless but there still isn't internets coming through the wire
<dekushrub> Doc|Mib i don't want to go buy a splitter but that is an option
<bastid_raZor> CKyle22; what bobertdos said.
<syslq> BCM34 just one question more, what's the utility for setting up wireless transmission strength in ubuntu? Thanks
<BCM34> dekushrub: lol, it should work, no idea what is wrong
<ltracy_> dekushrub, or just go get a dumb 4 port hub for 10 bucks
<Doc|Mib> bobertdos: Then why not use the "old" one until Intrepid comes out?
<Guest31942> k lol....no sound.... it worked,....but no sound came out
<Doc|Mib> What's the access point name for Australian Virgin Broadband with 3G modems?
<leslieviljoen> DigitalFiz: what is your question?
<guitargod> ﻿k lol....no sound.... it worked,....but no sound came out
<CKyle22> bobertdos: that sucks
<dekushrub> BCM34, yeah it's actually retarded, they won't help us out at all
<DigitalFiz> leslieviljoen, i think i solved it
<bobertdos> Doc|Mib: Because some people, like CKyle22 would rather have it now :p
<BCM34> guitargod: look and make sure that the sound is on on the youtube video :)
<BCM34> syslq: what? not sure what you mean
<Doc|Mib> Urgh, I'm trying to convert my sister because none of her drivers work in XP, and the only thing that (probably) won't work is her 3G USB modem! :( I just need the access point name for it and I should be good to go
<comicinker> CKyle22: the new VLC has mainly GUI changes, hardly new functionality as end user. you really need the newest release?
<comicinker> *for end users
<bobertdos> CKyle22: but you know, we're all kind of thinking that Intrepid will cover it
<CKyle22> Alright
<CKyle22> if its only gui its ok
<CKyle22> i can wait
<guitargod> yes youtube videos are still quite..no sound what sop ever
<Doc|Mib> Halp. :(
<CKyle22> Any ETA on Intrepid by the way?
<xomp> ETA is 2 weeks :)
<bobertdos> CKyle22: exactly one month
<leslieviljoen> Doc|Mib: are you trying a live cd?
<Doc|Mib> Fine, I'll be back. >_>;
<CKyle22> cool. is there a link somewhere?
<misha77> hi all
<misha77> need help pls
<misha77> anyone?
<Doc|Mib> leslievilijoen: No, I'm operating off my own laptop to try get it work on there before I install anything on my sister's computer.
<guitargod> im soo close haha...coming all the way from 6>04 lts
<bobertdos> CKyle22: Somewhere, but as long as it's still in the dev cycle, we're not supposed to help you with it :p
<Doc|Mib> !ask | misha77
<ubottu> misha77: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<misha77> how do i customize login screen on xubuntu
<misha77> ?
<BCM34> misha77: look at gdb theames
<guitargod> got the video player ..it works flawlesssy...just no sound!! arrg
<geezer> join #winehq
<Doc|Mib> Anyway, I'll be back because there's only one net connection and I'm using it.
<bobertdos> guitargod: Your audio device is probably not configured at all, I'm guessing.
<bachir> hi
<bastid_raZor> misha77; in gnome ( idon't know xubuntu) you would goto system>administration>login window
<bachir> is it possible to have autocompletition on emacs?
<bachir> for c++
<BCM34> guitargod: do you have gnash installed?
<misha77> bastid_raZor, thnx i know that...but on xfce it seems it's a little complicated
<guitargod> bobert...i used audio stuff before upgrade when i have dapper.....and ..bcm..im not sure..is that in synaptic?
<BCM34> guitargod: go to firefox and type in about:plugins
<comicinker> misha77: gksu gdmsetup ?
<knut> hi, i just wanted to know if there is a way to let the wallpapers in ubuntu change every hour?
<bobertdos> guitargod: It depends, but I repeat, this is why direct upgrades are EVIL!
<bachir> is there any one how can use emacs
<bachir> ??
<BCM34> knut: you can have it change every x minutes in desktop background controls.
<misha77> comicinker, i think you got it...
<misha77> i'll give it a shot
<dryrot> bachir: http://tinyurl.com/4k9p5q
<guitargod> am i looking on  about:plugins.....to see if gnash is enabled?
<knut> BCM34: i dont see the option for that.. i right click on the dektop.. i go to background... and i see no option
<pan_> anyone know how to get BCM4318 wireless working?
<Joshooa> I just came back to say I got it! Woo!!! I can see my entire desktop and it's not 800x600 anymore, running at 1280x768
<BCM34> !bcm43 | pan_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<bachir> dryot, i have already tried that, but it doesn't work
<pan_> !bcm43
<Joshooa> WOO! Just took me 3 days to get it right! \o/  (arms raised in victory over OpenChrome and XOrg!!)
<dryrot> bachir: use Eclipse !
<pan_> !bcm43
<guitargod> ﻿am i looking on  about:plugins.....to see if gnash is enabled? anyone?
<bachir> i didn't change windos to use an IDE!!
<BCM34> guitargod: yes
<dryrot> i dont think there is a wonderful amazing way of autocompleting c++ idioms in emacs
<albert> exit
<bachir> and emacs is more productive
<ltracy_> I like IDE's
<dryrot> i guess.  i just use c++ syntax highlighting in emacs .  eclipse and c++ isnt so bad.
<ltracy_> Is Eclipse 3.2 in the repos yet?
<Joshooa> Hey when people are talking in here, I can see refresh lines running down the screen as the chat slowly scrolls up, what setting in xorg.conf would I change to fix that? Refresh rate right?
 * Doc|Mib curses USB modems loudly
<WDC> Okay, I am running this command, and it says I need to unlock a directory. What directory? svn co http://svn.mediati.org/svn/r5u870/trunk r5u870
<guitargod> it shows all things for browser audio and video...but i dont think the word gnash is anywhere in my about:plugins
<ikonia> Joshooa: what client are you uising
<ltracy_> My hand installed version has been having trouble lately (on Hoary or whatever the new (not beta) ver is).  It worked better on Gutsy.
<Doc|Mib> ANGER. >_<
<WDC> Hello?
<Teisei> WDC: Hi ! :)
<guitargod> ﻿it shows all things for browser audio and video...but i dont think the word gnash is anywhere in my about:plugins
<WDC> Okay, I am running this command, and it says I need to unlock a directory. What directory? svn co http://svn.mediati.org/svn/r5u870/trunk r5u870
<B3z3rk3r> WDC, hey
<bobertdos> guitargod: That's a good thing, actually. Listen though, is there any way you can do a fresh install?
<ikonia> WDC: what to you mean "unlock" a directory
<guitargod> bobert dos......i do not know how to fresh install....and have no cd's lol
<WDC> ikonia: svn: Working copy 'r5u870' locked
<ikonia> WDC: you need to speak to the repo owner
<MXIIA> How can I find out what kind of graphics card I have?
<B3z3rk3r> tried "sudo" on it WDC?
<WDC> B3z3rk3r: I'm su
<turtle2> lspci
<bobertdos> guitargod: No blanks, huh?
<amenado> WDC who owns the destination directory and subdirs?
<guitargod> no no blanks...and lol..me trying to burn something on this linux haha.....
<WDC> amenado: I have no idea where it's going
<ikonia> WDC: it's not the destination
<pslboy> hi everyone
<amenado> WDC may I suggest a tutorial on svn?
<Dandre1> hello,
<ikonia> WDC: speak to the guy who owns the repo
<WDC> amenado: No, I need this driver.
<WDC> ikonia: hmmm okay
<MXIIA> How can I find out what kind of graphics card I have?
<guitargod> i can believe how cloose i am lol
<bobertdos> guitargod:  *facepalms* and it's not like you'd be comfortable with any of the alternate methods...........*sigh*
<WDC> ikonia: I got it. I couldn't be su
<arooni-mobile> folks i'm really trying to get ndiswrapper working properly on my ubuntu hardy box.  i installed from ubuntu
<Joshooa> MXIIA: lspci
<pslboy> i have a question . im downloading the ubuntu software, is there a way to install it without a cd? do i have to burn it to a cd?
<Indoctrine> Why do USB modems have to be SO DAMN ANNOYING?!
<guitargod> well.....im gunna guess i have to download some thing and burn it as an image or something right?
<BCM34> !usb install | pslboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb install
<Joshooa> MXIIA: I did lspci | grep VGA  a lot today to find mine
<Dandre1> Hello,
<Dandre1> I am looking for a firewall friendly remote control and / or screen diffusion under ubuntu.
<bobertdos> !install | pslboy
<ubottu> pslboy: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MXIIA> Joshooa, thanks
<arooni-mobile> folks i'm really trying to get ndiswrapper working properly on my ubuntu hardy box.  i installed from ubuntu's package, found the right winxp driver: rtl-8185l (tew-432pi revisionc.1) and it worked GREAT when i first installed it.  then i added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules;  then restarted a couple times and we dont see the wireless networks anymore :(  ideas?
<pslboy> thank you so much !
<DIFH-iceroot> Dandre1: ufw
<bobertdos> guitargod: yeah, there are other ways though that I just sent to pslboy
<MXIIA> Joshooa, "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]" Correct?
<DasEi>  MXIIA:also lshw and hwinfo (most detailed)
<Joshooa> MXIIA: Yes, that's what you have
<guitargod> everythings seems to be fine sept for audio...i remember about a year ago tryin to upgrade from breezy someone saying burn i386 to a disk as image lol.......wouldnt it be easier to unistall the sound considering its not working anyway and reinstall/
<MXIIA> Ok, is there a driver for that, Because my desktop effects say that I need a graphics card driver.
<Joshooa> MXIIA: Probably, you'll have to search. Have you tried checking restricted drivers?
<MXIIA> No, I haven't
<MXIIA> I will though
<DasEi>  MXIIA:look up ati HP
<BCM34> guitargod: try this first: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321048
<bobertdos> guitargod: Actually, I suppose it IS possible that the old ALSA and Pulse could be conflicting with each other.
<Joshooa> MXIIA: Under System > Admin I think, and then go there, it'll hopefully say not enabled, and then you check it, and it installs it, then you logout and back in
<MXIIA> ok, thanks Joshooa and DasEi
<Joshooa> MXIIA: And if it's not just there, like my nvidia always is, then you'll have to start searching around
<bobertdos> guitargod: so that might be worth a shot, but I can't guarantee it would work
<lloyd> Can somebody tell me if there is a way to automatically mount a non-system drive upon startup?
<MXIIA> ok
<Jab> How can firestarter be configured where ubuntu box is hard wired to cable modem and laptop access wirelessly? I have already tried putting ip address of laptop in firestarter priveledges but does not connect. If I shut down firestarter the connection is fine. What gives? Am I missing something I should know about?
<_juan> entra
<techsupport> hey all for some reason when i do 'shutdown now' my system doesnt shutdown but goes into "Recovery Menu" after stopping services, and its asking me to either resume normal boot, or repair brocken packages, or try to fix X server, which i dont even have installed X
<guitargod> okay this might be the problem lol....during installatoon of hardy....the box was all messed up....and all the letters were just squares..it asked me to change a few things or keep old version i kept old..
<DasEi> lloyd: an entry in fstab
<jjulian> hi i think my graphiccard is too new for ubuntu i have a 9400M SLI notebook graphiccard can somebody help me?
<voodoox> hey mi ubuntu work good
<voodoox> has a god
<voodoox> jejej
<voodoox> :)
<FloodBot1> voodoox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lloyd> DasEi: Where can I find that at?
<guitargod> cause i couldnt read what it was
<BCM34> techsupport: from command line?
<leslieviljoen> guitargod: and of course your volume is turned up and not muted, right ;)
<ikonia> Jab: thats more than a firewall, thats routing
<techsupport> BCM34, yeah i only have command line, no X
<DIFH-iceroot> techsupport: shutdown -r or shutdown -h (r = reboot, h = halt) also look manpage
<DasEi> lloyd: /etc/fstab  , need help ? pm me
<knut> BCM34: muss ich drapes in autostart eintragen?
<lloyd> cool, will do, thanks!
<bobertdos> guitargod: That was a bad idea
<DIFH-iceroot> techsupport: shutdown without an option is using stand by
<BCM34> techsupport: append "-h" for halt. for more info go to man suhutdown
<techsupport> thank you
<guitargod> well it was mid installation
<bobertdos> guitargod: Listen, I have to go for now. We should tackle this another time.
<_haywire_> cya bobertdos
<guitargod> and i couldnt read ancd there was no cancle button it warned me once it begin it wont stop
<guitargod> okay later bobertdos
<guitargod> thanks so much
<BCM34> knut: what?
<bobertdos> guitargod: You know, maybe when Ibex comes, you should submit a mail request :p
<BCM34> guitargod: did you see my link?
<knut> oh sorry
<bobertdos> guitargod: or buy some blanks between now and then........If you have Windows, you could just use that to burn a disc too.
<jjulian> hi i think my graphiccard is too new for ubuntu i have a 9400M SLI notebook graphiccard can somebody help me?
<guitargod> yes BCM iam following the links instruction to see if that will help...
<guitargod> bobertdos i sent my hp pavillion with vista away under warrenty that why im on this linux lol
<Jab> Well maybe I should explain further. I have a wireless router and I want to create a network between laptop and ubuntu machine. I can connect to ubuntu machine if firestarter is turned off.Its when I turn firestarter on it blocks my connection. LIke I said I put laptop ip address in priviledges. But still no go. Stinks if you ask me.
<B3z3rk3r> jjulian, having the same problem with my GTX280 too
<jjulian> i can get it to run but just until i reboot
<guitargod> BCM after doing sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<guitargod> gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<guitargod>  in termnial
<jjulian> after that my ubuntu is not recognizing it anymore
<guitargod> where do i change  FIREFOX_DSP=""
<guitargod> To:
<guitargod> FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<BCM34> jjulian: have the command run on startup
<BCM34> guitargod: do you see Firefox_dsp=""?
<jjulian> i dont wanna install every boot up :)
<guitargod> no do i see it where...terminal?
<shop> I just installed ubuntu on an older Gateway desktop, not sure of the model, and I just had to restart after the display started having issues. Clicking most buttons on the interface would result in shaking and flashing of the display for several seconds. It seems to have disappeared after a restart. Is this likely to be an isolated bug, or is there a simple solution?
<BCM34> jjulian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=181041
<BCM34> guitargod: did a gedit window open?
<voodoox> spanish.. people_?
<jjulian> i now that but installing is not an option at every boot up
<BCM34> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<BCM34> !es | voodoox
<ubottu> voodoox: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<puff> My hard drive appears to have failed.
<guitargod> no its installed alsa oss  in the therminal
<BCM34> guitargod: what about the second command?
<voodoox> oks...
<voodoox> thanks..
<DasEi> puff : how it occurs ? details ?
<BCM34> guitargod: did you run ﻿gksudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc?
<Coke> Ive just installed Ubuntu and i can't see find Restricted Drivers Manager in System -> Administration -> ? help anyone please ?
<dr_Willis> Coke,  see one called 'hardware drivers' ?
<guitargod> lol i think i put both commands in at once and it only did the first one
<BCM34> guitargod: I think so.
<guitargod> :)
<marjan^^^> heloo
<BCM34> hi
<Coke> dr_Willis, i can go to hardware drivers, but this guide (to install my ATI HD4850) tells my to go to Restricted drivers manager and enable the "ATI accelerated graphics driver" ?
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know how to use Avidemux? I can't find any instructions and want to take a foto pic from a video?
<Spherous> Okay, so Ubuntu wont open my second hard drive.  I had Ubuntu before, reformatted to vista and backed up my music + pics to a second hd.  Vista couldn't read the hd, so I went back to Ubuntu.  Well now Ubuntu wont read it.  Any ideas whats going on?
<guitargod> no sound......all tho id like to check that file again and make sure i changed it right
<dr_Willis> Coke,  restricted drivers = hardware drivers
<leslieviljoen> gotta sleep, bye!
<dr_Willis> Coke,  that guide is using the older name for the same tool
<Coke> dr_Willis, this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<dr_Willis> !ati | Coke
<shop> Can anyone tell me if there is a likely reason for the display vibrating and flashing when clicking anywhere on the desktop?
<dr_Willis> Spherous,  perhaps its not mounted.
<puff> DasEi: Typingthem up at pastebin now.
<dr_Willis> Spherous,  if the system sees 'errors' on the disk - it may refuse to mount it also.
<Spherous> dr_Willis, it refuses to mount, gives me an error, the disc name is 114.5 GB Media
<Coke> dr_Willis, yeah but i can't enable anything there.. it says like i got no drivers installed..
<dr_Willis> Spherous,  thats just the name gnome is giving it.
<DavidCanarias> Where can I find instructions on how to use Avidemux? Anyone know???
<Coke> dr_Willis, !ati in terminal ?
<dr_Willis> Coke,  if the card is too new. it may not be seen/detexcted by the term
<Spherous> dr_Willis, I understand that.  So what can I do to get my info off of it? These are family photos~
<Coke> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_Willis> Coke,  you may have to try the envyng tool. Or wait a few more days for the next ubuntu release and try it in there.
<pan_> anyone here use BCM4318 wireless?
<pan_> iwlist wlan0 scan gets nothing
<dr_Willis> Spherous,  try mounting it manyally read only, then there are the various filesystem check/recovery tools. depending on the exact filesystem you are using. (ntfs i assume)
<Spherous> Yeah its ntfs
<Spherous> dr_Willis, so how would I go about mounting it read only?
<Coke> dr_Willis, !ati doesn't tell me anything in terminal ? is 8,05 comming out soon ?, what is the envyng tool ?
<Spherous> sudo mount 114.5 GB Media?
<puff> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/d64d9dbb4
<WDC> Hey hey. I finally installed my cam driver, but now I get: "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)"
<comicinker> Spherous: is it an external drive?
<Spherous> comicinker, no Internal IDE, my main drive is Sata
<DasEi> puff: you should try the live cd (boot it) and run e2fsck on that drive, also see : man testdisk
<zewm_> oddly similiar name :\
<comicinker> Spherous: before you mount it manually you have to find out the device path. you can find the device path with sudo fdisk -l
<guitargod> friggg neeed soundddd
<puff> DasEi: I'm booted under the live CD now. It appears to know nothing about /dev/hda.
<dr_Willis> Spherous,  with the 'mount' command, or the 'ntfs-3g' command.
<Glady> what the hell u did with ur guitar
<dr_Willis> Coke,  !ati is a bot command. and the bot seems to be dead.   8.10 is due out in october. Note the 8-10 is the Date. :) 2008  10th month
<dr_Willis> Coke,  and envyng is a unsupported tool that helps install proper video card drivers
<Spherous> comicinker, Not sure how to tell which it is
<BCM34> guitargod: reinstall seems to be the only option, do have a usb flash drive?
<DasEi> puff :sudo fdisk -l, or sudo gparted
<dr_Willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr_Willis> !ati | Coke
<ubottu> Coke: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rolaulten> Hello, I am haveing issues with gnome screensaver crashing when I try and load it...
<fiyawerx> anyone ever see this trying to open firefox? Maximum number of clients reachedError: cannot open display: :0.0
<puff> Ah, it calls it sda.
<comicinker> Spherous: can you post the output somewhere (paste.ubuntu.com)?
<dr_Willis> fiyawerx,  cannot open display: :0.0  is common when somthing gets ran by the wrong user.. but no ideaon the other error
<WDC_> Hey all. I just got my web cam (Sony Vaio AR) installed and luvcview sez it cannot connect. Ideas?
<fiyawerx> thats odd, its all part of the same message wheni try to start firefox from the cli
<Spherous> comicinker, http://pastebin.com/m35fc8d0f
<WDC_> Hey all. I just got my web cam (Sony Vaio AR) installed and luvcview sez it cannot connect. Ideas?
<fiyawerx> i would try to google it, but i can't get to a browser heh
<WDC_> fiyawerx: Me/ I have googled it
<pal> what repo I should add to install wine 1.15, because i see only 1.00 ver in Synaptic
<dr_Willis> !wine | pal
<ubottu> pal: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<dr_Willis> that url teells ya pal .
<comicinker> Spherous: it is probably sdb2, as it is ntfs formated and more that 100GB sized
<Spherous> fiyawerx, have you tried ctrl alt backspace? Thats always the first thing I do when I get errors like that
<DasEi> !who |puff
<ubottu> puff: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Spherous> comicinker, alright, so I do sudo mount /dev/sda2/?
<guitargod> you are right bcm not even audio cd's work. i dont have a usb flash drive.
<puff> DasEi: Ah, it calls it sda.
<DasEi> puff: it mussnt be mounted to run e2fsck !!!!
<puff> Reading up on e2fsck now. Running startctl -t long /dev/sda while I read.
<pal> I know what is wine, what repo i should add to install the latest it?
<DasEi> puff: check before running by typing : mount   (in terminal)
<puff> DasEi: Yeah, I noticed that the man page was rather firm about that :-).
<dr_Willis> pal,  that URL tells you the url to add for the latest.
<comicinker> Spherous: you need a target to mount first. and I can recommend you not to use the kernel's ntfs drivers, ass they are not stable yet. use ntfsmount instead
<blahguy5> hello?
<pal> ok, thanks
<guitargod> theres no way i can reinstall the sound?
<syslq> BCM34 if you are still here I was looking for iwconfig
<DasEi> puff: then,  run :  e2fck -p  /dev/sda
<blahguy5> RECONFIG! RECONFIG!
<DasEi> puff: then,  run :  e2fsck -p  /dev/sda               ,sry
<syslq> Works nice now
<comicinker> Spherous: create a target by typing sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<Spherous> comicinker, alright. I'll google it and see if I find anything
<guitargod> is there a way i can just plain reinstal hardy but not do it fresh?
<blahguy5> BLAH LAHSDFGdxfvv c
<Ktron> I'm writing a column on IRC culture, if anyone wants to msg me some thoughts, They'd be most appreciated-- want to get a few more more snippets beyond my own experiences. If not, please ignore this, I won't spam it.
<fiyawerx> wow, it was utorrent in wine, i closed it, and everything started working ok
<starn> is there software like madtracker or avil studio for linux?? using linux is kinda stumping my music
<comicinker> Spherous: next, mount the device by typing sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdb2 /media/ntfs
<FluxD> Hi, if I remove gimp, it says it will also remove ubuntu-desktop, is that bad?
<puff> Looks like it's not mounted.
<guitargod> ﻿is there a way i can just plain reinstal hardy but not do it fresh?????????
<[Solars]> FluxD do you like your desktop?
<Kattollikisd> how do I put out the Network manage from the Notification Area?
<Spherous> comicinker, ntfsmount command not found
<[Solars]> or like wokring from the CLI?
<[Solars]> or are you going to install another desktop enviorement?
<comicinker> Spherous: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<FluxD> [Solars], I just dont want gimp
<[Solars]> gimp == desktop
<guitargod> hey there....i need to reinstall hardy cause he sound doesnt work.. can i do this without having it on cd?
<[Solars]> if you don't want it ... maybe you should of looked into Kubuntu
<syslq> Btw are you guys ubuntu developers here?
<[Solars]> which is KDE
<Spherous> comicinker, mount failed
<[Solars]> instead of gnome
<pan_> http://pastebin.com/m40b5d25f
<[Solars]> err
<[Solars]> lemme take that back
<FluxD> [Solars], well I am little low on space on my / partition so wanted to remove gimp since I dont use it
<comicinker> Spherous: post the errormessage please
<guitargod> ﻿i need to reinstall hardy cause he sound doesnt work.. can i do this without having it on cd   anyone know the answer?
<puff> DasEi: Okay, looks like it's not mounted.  I was going to run a startctl test before doing anything else, should I just abort that and run e2fsck, or can they both run at the sametime?
<[Solars]> i think you can safely remove gimp, if it does something you don't like use the rescue disk and reinstall it :p
<Spherous> http://pastebin.com/m4dc00c67
<[Solars]> i was thinking gimp == gnome
<DasEi> puff: let the one finish, as you are in live (ram)
<Coke> dr_Willis, hey, i would like to ask you one more thing, how do i update Gnome to the latest version ? gnome.org says it's 2.26.. how to update to the latest version ? or do i have to wait for the new ubuntu release ?
<guitargod> ﻿i need to reinstall hardy cause he sound doesnt work.. can i do this without having it on cd
<ikonia> guitargod: not really
<comicinker> please copy paste the exact command from above
<ikonia> guitargod: it is possible, but easier to download and burn
<puff> DasEi: I can abort the startctl test, it's going to take another 25-30 minutes to complete.
<DasEi> [Solars]: i was thinking gimp == gnome  >>>nope
<lw0x15> any1 else is high ?
<[Solars]> DasEi i corrected myself
<guitargod> well....i upgraded to hardy not from a disk.... and no sound...have tried multiple things to fix it.... so i think i need to reinstall hardy right?..cause it wasnt a fresh install
<[Solars]> hence why i made that comment
<comicinker> Spherous: also make shure you created the directory /media/nfts and not /media.ntfs
<Spherous> comicinker, ah, sorry I did sda2 instead of sdb2
<DasEi> puff : abort it ,,then
<dr_Willis> coke  ubuntu only updates major versions every new relesse.,
<DasEi> puff: then,  run : sudo   e2fsck -p  /dev/sda
<Spherous> comicinker, yeah I know I got ntfs right, I opened it in a window viewer to double check
<stanman1> hi, am thinking of running openvz on my 8.04 hardy, anyone have experience with it?
<guitargod> ikonia: ﻿i upgraded to hardy not from a disk.... and no sound...have tried multiple things to fix it.... so i think i need to reinstall hardy right?..cause it wasnt a fresh install
<LjL> juan, 1) floodbot es un bot 2) solo hablamos ingles aqui, /join #ubuntu-es para español
<DasEi> puff: what does it say ?
<Spherous> comicinker, failed to mount again. http://pastebin.com/m1a43d70
<corexcore> I try to set up an NFS share. The Share got 770 permissions "user-rob" is a member of the "workgroup" on the server. On the client machine there is also a "user-rob" do he also need to be in such a "workgroup" on the client machine or have I got it all wrong?
<ikonia> guitargod: I don't think thats teh case, but it's your call
<stanman1> anyone running openvz on hardy?
<DasEi> corexcore:set correct permissions in exports ?
<corexcore> DasEi: the export is correctly set.
<comicinker> Spherous: did you shut down windows correctly before? did you use hibernate or something?
<guitargod> ikonia: okay well i have hardy installed but no sound works....ive tried some things....so what should i do?
<corexcore> DasEi: I can mount but I get permission denied
<DasEi> corexcore:what happens if you try to connect ?
<krazy-h_1> hi brothers
<Spherous> comicinker, that HD never worked with windows.... only ubuntu.  And yeah I shut it down right, and opened bios and wiped my Sata HD... There shouldn't be any windows data on it... its all from ubuntu
<DasEi> corexcore:could you paste your exports ?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> guitargod: find out what module your sound card uses, and see if it's being loaded is the first step
<corexcore> DasEi: when I mount -no errors...   but when I try to cd /mnt/thebigshare   there is a problem
<corexcore> DasEi: Permission denied
<ring0> hi, would you recommend either a microsoft x360 or logitech rumblepad 2? i don't know if the x360 pad is even supported.
<DasEi> corexcore:chown  >username<   /mnt/thebigshare
<guitargod> ikonia: i am not the greatest with linux or ubuntu..im afraid i dont know how to find out which module it is..or if its being loaded
<corexcore> DasEi: that doesn't change anything on the server?
<DasEi> corexcore:sudo chown  >username<   /mnt/thebigshare,  sry
<Spherous> comicinker, by opening bios and wiping, I mean I set the boot order to CD drive and did a clean install of Ubuntu~
<ikonia> !sound | guitargod
<ubottu> guitargod: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sloopi> How do you run "nividia-settings -l" on resume from suspend? I've tried sleep.d and resume.d and it doesn't work
<DasEi> corexcore:no, but the ownership of the client's dir
<puff> DasEi: Okay, appears I was incorrect when I said, earlier, that sda was not mounted.  So umount it?
<DasEi> puff:yes
<corexcore> DasEi: thanx I try it out
<DasEi> puff:simply type mount in tmrl to be shure, otherwise : sudo umount/dev/....
<Spherous> Shitty IDEs o.o  I wish I had a second Sata to do my backing up, or even an external~
<comicinker> if you try the force option during mounting, you could face data loss. want to give it a try: sudo ntfsmount /dev/sdb2 /media/ntfs -o force
 * Pelo waves hello to anyone who remembers him
<corexcore> DasEi: chown: changing ownership of `/mnt/thebigshare/': Operation not permitted
<Spherous> What sort of data loss? Like a chance to lose 32GB of music and 8GB of family pics, or a slight, maybe 10 song loss?
<stanman1> corexcore: use sudo
<corexcore> I did
<DasEi> corexcore:with sudo ?
<puff> DasEi: Hm, well, it doesn't show up in mount output, but when I try e2fsck -p /dev/sda I get:
<comicinker> Spherous: nobody knows
<stanman1> ls -la?
<puff> e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda \n Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<Spherous> Meh, its my only other chance, right?
<Jesus> .
<comicinker> Spherous: no
<DasEi> puff: try a reboot and don't touch the drive before running e2fsck
<Spherous> What else are my choices to getting the data?
<DasEi> sudo reboot
<DasEi> corexcore:sudo chown  >username<   /mnt/thebigshare   ??
<hax> moin moin leute...
<puff> DasEi: Okay.
<puff> copy-region
<gmm46> i have a problem. i want to mount a physical drive (usb stick) in qemu but everything i tryed didnt work. how do i do it?
<DasEi> hax:siehe
<corexcore> DasEi: I did :
<corexcore> sudo chown user_rob /mnt/thebigshare
<DasEi> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<puff> Urk.
<Spherous> comicinker, don't bother going in depth atm, just hit me with a few ideas of what I could do
<oliverp> My load is very high when I copy files between disks (200GB); load average: 4.00, 2.24, 1.00 is that normal? I got an intel core quad, 4x2,4Ghz
<hax> hab ma ne frage... wie kann ich mein microfon vom usb-headset zum laufen bekommen ?
<comicinker> you could create an image of the ntfs partition and work with that image instead.
<hax> DasEi ? ^^
<Pici> !de | hax
<ubottu> hax: please see above
<hax> ohh sorry
<DasEi> !de|hax
<ubottu> hax: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Spherous> comicinker, time consuming?
<corexcore> DasEi: strange..
<comicinker> Spherous: space consuming
<comicinker> Spherous: and secure
<five|closet> hello
<zoopster> stanman1: I had it running for a quick test - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVZ
<DasEi> corexcore:you can't change as root ? maybe unmount it first; can you acces the server ?
<Spherous> comicinker, I'm not worried about space, haha, and by secure you mean, theres no way of data loss?
<corexcore> DasEi: I can change chown when it's unmounted
<DasEi> corexcore: can you acces the server ?
<evif> im getting an error installing aircrack -ng
<corexcore> but then when I try mounting it again...  cd and ls is impossible again.. permission denied
<evif> on hardy heron
<comicinker> Spherous: as long as you keep your original filesystem untouched, it is the seurest way to recover data
<corexcore> DasEi: I can't access the server.. but I can mount it
<comicinker> *securest*
<DasEi> corexcore: its a problem on the server-side then
<corexcore> DasEi: it seems
<Spherous> alright, sounds better than forcing a mount
<comicinker> *most secure*
<Spherous> comicinker, know a guide to it off the top of your head?
<comicinker> Spherous: partimage
<corexcore> DasEi: anything I forgot to restart at the server..   I did add the host-ip to the exports
<stanman1> corexcore: missed something. Having problems with accessing ntf usb?
<comicinker> Spherous: or dd
<DasEi> corexcore: the folder ust be owned by you and exports must allow user
<Spherous> comicinker, suggest one over the other?
<corexcore> stanman1: I have problem accessing a NFS share.. from a new client..   addeed the client to the export-ip   and that nfs share works fine with another computer
<bachir> this is my new .emacs :
<bachir> (require 'smart-tab)(global-set-key (kbd C-tab) 'smart-tab)
<bachir> (require 'smart-tab)
<guitargod> ikonia: nothing in those links showed me how to actually figure out which sound card i have
<comicinker> Spherous: dd
<bachir> but know it says c-tab ot defined
<bachir> *now
<corexcore> DasEi: It can't be owned by root and rw for group..?
<yuri> Q: i just plugged in a bluetooth kb and mouse. the mouse's scrollwheel does not work. anybody know what to do?
<Ergo^> hello
<Ergo^> i have ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> corexcore: can you sudo cd in there ?
<Ergo^> and it appears that cron is not installed by default
<Spherous> comicinker, alright thanks :D
<Ergo^> is there other alternative for it ?
<stanman1> corexcore: client os?
<pal> there now discription how to add the WineHQ repository. should be third-party url i think
<DasEi> linux,stanman1
<Spherous> I can just sudo apt-get install dd right?
<comicinker> Spherous: good luck!
<corexcore> DasEi: Is sudo cd really a command?
<corexcore> It say's it isn't
<DasEi> corexcore: can you:  sudo cd /mnt/thebigshare
<jmscharff2> hola
<corexcore> sudo: cd: command not found
<pal> where to get  WineHQ repository url?
<erUSUL> Spherous: dd is installed by default.. but for rescuing data there specialized dd's... ddrescue and gddrescue
<DasEi> corexcore: you will have to change the exports from root to user then or give a password of the (servers) root...
<jmscharff2> wine isn't in like ur standard repositories?
<corexcore> DasEi: is that in the /etc/exports on the server?
<erUSUL> jmscharff2: yes it is
<Spherous> erUSUL, Oh, alrighty, Thanks! I'm -still- not used to what comes preinstalled on Ubuntu yet~ haha
<DasEi> corexcore: last options means more work as a rootpw shouldn't be in plain in fstab , so....
<erUSUL> !es | jmscharff2
<ubottu> jmscharff2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi> corexcore: yes
<stanman1> corexcore: just to make sure: portmap and nfs-common are installed on the client side?
<jmscharff2> lol im not spanish lol
<corexcore> DasEi: I don't got the passwords in plain in the fstab.. maybe that's the problem?
<guitargod> hey all..is there a command i can runn to tell me which sound driver i have?
<DigitalFiz> how do i install a package thats in an rpm?
<DasEi> corexcore: best way is to change exports, so you dont nedd it,  but to put it plain in clients fstab is a bad idea, so you would then have to set up an extra (crypted) file....change exports !
<jmscharff2> DigitalFiz: u can just double click it should install it for u
<outbri> DigitalFiz: You need a debian file for ubuntu.
<DasEi> DigitalFiz: if you absoulutely have to : man alien
<jmscharff2> using a package manager
<corexcore> DasEi: after changing exports.. what to restart?
<zigzags> anyone know of an app I can use to monitor my network traffic? I want to be able to see what programs are sending/recieving, how much kb/s theyre using, and maybe even the location of where incoming data is finally going
<guitargod> ﻿hey all..is there a command i can runn to tell me which sound driver i have?
<DCPom> hey, my linux computer is connected to my mac via ethernet. the mac is connected to a wireless network with a printer plugged into the router. Ubuntu recognizes the printer, but when I try to print to it, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<DigitalFiz> jmscharff2, it tries to open in with the archive program
<DasEi> corexcore: the nfs of the server, and remount on the client
<donny> guitargod: you might use 'lsmod' and see if you can spot it
<guitargod> donny i dont have any clue what it might be called but thanks
<DigitalFiz> outbri, its the adobe reader they only offer it in rpm
<donny> guitargod: it might have something like "snd" in the name, making it rather obvious :\
<jmscharff2> ya sry u need a .deb rpm is for like fedora
<jmscharff2> sry i read it too quick
<jmscharff2> what are u trying to install?
<guitargod> snd_intel8x0           40872  3
<guitargod> snd_ac97_codec        123224  1 snd_intel8x0
<guitargod> ac97_bus                3840  1 snd_ac97_codec
<guitargod> snd_pcm_oss            47648  0
<guitargod> snd_mixer_oss          20224  1 snd_pcm_oss
<guitargod> snd_pcm                92168  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<stanman1> anyone running openvz?
<guitargod> snd_seq_dummy           5764  0
<guitargod> button                 10912  0
<Spherous> alright, so let me make sure this is the right command.  dd bs=512 if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/susa/Documents/foo.dmg conv=noerror,sync
<donny> guitargod: don't paste in the channel
<guitargod> snd_seq_oss            38912  0
<guitargod> snd_seq_midi           10688  0
<guitargod> evdev                  14976  3
<guitargod> snd_rawmidi            29856  1 snd_seq_midi
<guitargod> snd_seq_midi_event     10112  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<guitargod> lol srry..
<LjL> meh
<DasEi> corexcore:  sudo exportfs -ra     , on the server
<DCPom> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<LjL> !pastebin | guitargod
<ubottu> guitargod: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<puff> DasEi: Back... okay, got the same esponse from sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda
<puff> DasEi: But when I try sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1 I get something more useful.
<DasEi> puff: what says gparted if it displays the drive ? (right click a parti of it>info/prefences)
<optimus> I've been searching but can't find a solution.  In the /etc/profile I want PS1 to remain as declared there and not be overridden by ~/.bashrc and can't figure it out.  I have tried exporting the PS1 and everything; anyone have a solution?
<DasEi> puff: also look up correct identifiers there
<DasEi> corexcore:  what will you do ?
<vbman11> ok so  I updated to 8.10 and I had the kernel install change my menu.lst, but now my windows install doesn't show up, is there a way for grub to auto detect the OS's
<erUSUL> optimus: you can not force that afaics if a user changes the value of ps1 in his/her shell init script that's the final value
<DasEi> vbman11: no
<erUSUL> optimus: also why are you forcing a single ps1 on users??
<Spherous> Guys, care to tell me if this is the right command really quick before I run it, I would prefer not to screw anything up: ﻿dd bs=512 if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/susa/Documents/foo.dmg conv=noerror,sync
<puff> DasEi: <comicinker> Spherous: nobody knows
<puff> <stanman1> ls -la?
<puff> *** RickKnight (n=rick@66.17.22.101) has joined channel #ubuntu
<puff> *** Razesdark (n=Razesdar@170.84-49-145.nextgentel.com) has joined channel
<puff>     #ubuntu
<FloodBot2> puff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> puff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> *** gmm46 (n=austin@cc-rtr9-cpe-159.hcinet.net) has joined channel #ubuntu
<comicinker> vbman11: maybe sudo dpkg-rconfigure grub ?
<DasEi> vbman11: have a backup of old fstab ?
<vbman11> thanks comicinker
<DasEi> puff: knows what ?
<comicinker> vbman11: not sure
<jmscharff2> vbman11 it should not delete it
<jmscharff2> vbman11 when i installed 8.10 it picked it up when u upgraded did you do a clean install?
<DasEi> corexcore: ?
<zcat[1]> vbman11: there will be a backup of grub somewhere that the update saved, just copy the windows section over from that
<zcat[1]> s/grub/menu.lst
<optimus> I'm all of the users just at different levels of security for testing
<DasEi> vbman11:see zcat[1]
<buck_work> I have checked the forums and as much of the Wiki as I can that seems relevant. I have a very strange couple of CUPS issues. These issues are a) My user is in the lpadmin group, cupsd.conf appears to be correct, but if I access http://localhost:631 I get a 403. My more annoying issue is b) I have a network printer I have been able to print to before in 8.04, but now cannot. I can print a test page to it, yet all other applications grey out the Print b
<buck_work> utton when that printer (and cups-PDF) is selected. Any ideas? x.x
<zcat[1]> .. and put it outside the ==automatic== parts of the config so it doesn't get overwritten with the next kernel upgrade
<puff> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/d5e354cc7
<optimus> erUSUL: Could I have the profile run an at command with a x second lag to override the .bashrc?
<andrzej> @ndreas
<puff> DasEi: Sorry, my earlier comment was a mis-paste.
<DasEi> puff: paste from : sudo fdisk -l ?
<ale22944> Hi all! I have a trouble with windows decorations, anyone can tell me ho to install new decorations such as osx style? thank you all
<vbman11> zcat[1]: yea, do you know where?
<comicinker> puff: you need a partition, I think. maybe you ment /dev/sdb1  ?
<DasEi> vbman11: look in /etc
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d37080d0
<comicinker> ups
<puff> comicinker: Yeah.
<DasEi>  /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.,puff  not clear ?
<Wotanskrieger> Hello all
<erUSUL> optimus: not sure i understand... for that you will have to somehow restart or take control of users shells once they are running... and do it for any shell started by them during their entire session not just the first seconds
<guitargod> this sucks
<DasEi> puff: sudo e2fsck - p /dev/sda1
<guitargod> i cant get sound to work noo matytter what
<vish> Hey Guys, I'm new here, first time on IRC.
<evif> can anyone help me with ndiswrapper
<d0htem> sure
<DasEi> !ovish :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ovish :d
<Ergo^> how can i run something like that in crontab ? @reboot for i in /var/www/fastcgi/startup/*.sh; do $i; done
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erUSUL> optimus: maybe there is a way to tell bash to ignore users bashrc or profiles but what you do if the user decides to use another shell ?
<Ergo^> it appears that @reboot doesnt work
<DasEi> puff: works ?
<optimus> Thats true; I guess its a bad idea since they could just close and re-open bash
<robnyc|R61> !et
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<youknowme> I'm looking for a good webcam app that supports ftp. Any ideas?
<Spherous> comicinker, is ﻿dd bs=512 if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/susa/Documents/foo.dmg conv=noerror,sync right? I'm scared to run it until I'm sure that its correct
<zcat[1]> vbman11: /boot/grub/menu.lst~ or similar.. I have a menu.lst-2.6.24-19-generic here as well as menu.lst~ which I think is a backup nano left for me
<erUSUL> optimus: bash has the --rcfile=whatever to force bash to use that rc file and ignore others
<jmscharff2> a webcam app that supports ftp? ummm why?
<d0htem> rofl
<erUSUL> optimus: maybe you can cook something with that
<comicinker> Spherous: looks good
<zcat[1]> there's lots of webcam apps that push files out with ftp
<Spherous> care to explain how the bs=512 works?
<optimus> Thanks for the help; I'll try some more.
<Spherous> Like,is that 512 KB, or MB, or GB?
<zcat[1]> zcat@mbeki:~$ apt-cache search webcam ftp
<zcat[1]> webcamd - Capture images from video devices
<erUSUL> Spherous: 512 bites
<zcat[1]> that one perhaps?
<Spherous> erUSUL, so that won't cover my 114.5GB drive will it?
<Spherous> Should I change it to 1000000000?
<zcat[1]> Spherous: dd is transferring in blocks of 512 bytes .. normally you'd want something like 'count=1' so it only copies one block of 512 bytes ..
<erUSUL> Spherous: that just tell dd to read 512 bytes at a time till the end of the infput file (if=)
<Spherous> Oh, makes sense, thanks
<clouder`grr> The screensaver Fieldlines shows up in the gnome screensaver preferences dialog, but not the generic xscreensaver dialog.  How can I make it show up in both?
<erUSUL> Spherous: is the step... hard drives have sector sizes of 512 bytes so it is a good idea to use that value for dd when rescuing data
<zcat[1]> Spherous: sorry, not 'normally' but 'sometimes' eg to overwrite the MBR but not the whole disk, you would use 'bs=512 count=1' to write just one block
<blue112> Hello everyone.
<blue112> Is there a way to make all outgoing connections goes into a proxy ?
<Spherous> I don't think it worked right...
<Spherous> http://pastebin.com/m1621d62d
<zcat[1]> blue-frog__: export HTTP_PROXY I think
<stanman1> corexcore: just to make sure: portmap and nfs-common are installed on the client side?
<comicinker> Spherous: using dd_rescue the command would be like this: dd_rescue /dev/sdb2 /home/susa/foo.dat , but whatever you prefere...
<blue112> zcat[1]: I'm trying, thanks.
<unop> HTTP_PROXY has no effect on non-http traffic tho
#ubuntu 2008-10-01
<zcat[1]> blue-frog__: export http_proxy=http ://username:password@proxyserver.net:port/
<blue112> Ok, thanks
<vish> Is there a way to avoid nautilus, metacity and gnome-panel on startup and instead start xfwm4?
<comicinker> Spherous: besides, you alway stick to sda2, not sdb2 ;)
<blue112> zcat[1]: Hum, it still doesn't work
<unop> blue112, it must be said, that would only work for HTTP traffic tho
<afallenhope> is there tts for linux?
<afallenhope> ...text to speach..
<afallenhope> speech*
<blue112> unop: How do I make it work for every outgoings connections ?
<corexcore> what's the command to check a files permissions
<Spherous> ah, alright, I think I have it working now
<blue112> corexcore: ls -l
<afallenhope> corexcore,  ls -l
<clouder`grr> vish: at the login screen under the sessions menu select the window manager you want.  When you login it will ask if you want to make that window manager default
<optimus> exit
<erUSUL> !info festival | afallenhope
<vish> but how do I disable nautilus and gnome-panel from starting up?
<ubottu> afallenhope: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<corexcore> blue112: total 0?
<blue112> corexcore: There is no file where you're typing the command
<LjL> !info festival | afallenhope
<comicinker> corexcore: http://wooledge.org:8000/BashFAQ#head-91496934c0667b12122a9d441ccf227d79a0313f
<HollywoodJumper> are there additional codecs that i need to run some types of AVI files in totem movie player?
<Spherous> This could take some time. I guess I'll be back later tonight to check it, I have some errands to run, Thanks for all the help guys!
<blue112> corexcore: try to change the working directory using cd command ^^'
<corexcore> blue112: ah it's a folder. how to do then?
<unop> blue112, good question - I am not sure if it's even possible but you can't make HTTP_PROXY work for everything quite obviously
<blue112> ls prints folders too :)
<DasEi>  HollywoodJumper:use vlc , and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<HollywoodJumper> i have restricted extras but what is VLC?
<blue112> unop: Why can't I make everything goes into a proxy >_< ?
<corexcore> blue112: I like to know the chown for that folder
<DasEi>  HollywoodJumper:!vlc
<DasEi> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<blue112> corexcore: Go on the parent folder of it, the type ls -l
<blue112> :)
<HollywoodJumper> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spherous> Oh, one more quick thing, once this is done and gives me a .dat file, I just mount it with sudo mount /home/susa/Documents/rawr.dat /media/ntfs  ?
<Indoctrine> How do I set Metacity as my default window manager?
<unop> blue112, you could, though i am not sure how you would - i was saying, using HTTP_PROXY for this wouldn't work as it only has an effect on HTTP (and perhaps FTP) traffic
<corexcore> blue112: thanx
<afallenhope> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Indoctrine> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<zcat[1]> iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128
<zcat[1]> and set up squid for transparent proxying
<blue112> unop: Ok thanks for these informations. But you don't know how make it works for everything ?
<pal> how to set konqueror default file browser, don't use nautilus?
<vish> Indoctrine: Metacity is your default wm.
<unop> blue112, I don't know but i am looking around - i'll let you know if i find anything.
<zcat[1]> blue112: set up a rule in iptables so all port80 traffic gets redirected
<garoux> Help please--I have a gpg encrypted file of a 7z archive but the gpg decryption process fails and I cannot open the resulting 7zip file.
<blue112> zcat[1]: Hum... I have to type that into a console ? But where do I enter the proxy address ?
<Indoctrine> vish: Yes, but for some reason Compiz is overriding it even though I removed it
<blue112> unop: Thanks.
<AlbinoClock> Is there a way to change an i386 install to a 64bit install using the terminal or something or do I have to do a new install?
<vbman11> so when I installed ubuntu it recognized my windows partition, how do I make it do that again?
<HollywoodJumper> DasEi can i find vlc in the synaptic package manager?
<comicinker> Spherous: yes, hopefully. maybe you need -o loop, I'm not sure.
<Tatty> There is no way to change a 32bit install to a 64 bit unfortunately
<Spherous> alright, I'll probably come back and ask then
<unop> AlbinoClock, you need to do a new install
<Spherous> Thanks again! :D
<comicinker> good night anyway
<AlbinoClock> damn
<Indoctrine> vish: I have to run Metacity --replace every time I log in
<AlbinoClock> thanks
<stanman1> !openvz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz
<vish> Indoctrine: Try this: On a terminal type metacity --replace
<DasEi>  HollywoodJumper:yes: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Indoctrine> vish: I have to run Metacity --replace every time I log in
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is there a way to make a KDE app take on the theme set in Gnome?
<blue112> zcat[1]: I really don't know iptable, could you help me :( ?
<vbman11> so when I installed ubuntu it recognized my windows partition, how do I make it do that again?
<puff> DasEi: sorry, dealing with an interruption IRL.  Run fsck manually?
<AlbinoClock> K3B should burn the ISO to a DVD just fine yeah?
<zcat[1]> blue-frog__: where the rule redirects too.. but it's a little more complex I think. Your proxy needs to expect http requests since you're redirecting, the programs won't be expecting a proxy they'll be expecting a webserver
<garoux> ﻿Help please--I have a gpg encrypted file of a 7z archive but the gpg decryption process fails and I cannot open the resulting 7zip file.
<HollywoodJumper> DasEi thanks illl try it
<vish> maybe you could use that line as a autostarted application
<blue112> zcat[1]: Where should I put the proxy adress : iptables -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3128 ?
<Indoctrine> Well, Compiz shouldn't be defaulting
<DasEi>  zetheroo-ubuntu:you run many kde apps in gnome, yes
<arooni-mobile> folks i'm really trying to get ndiswrapper working properly on my ubuntu hardy box.  i installed from ubuntu's package, found the right winxp driver: rtl-8185l (tew-432pi revisionc.1) and it worked GREAT when i first installed it.  then i added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules;  then restarted a couple times and we dont see the wireless networks anymore :(  ideas?
<DasEi> puff: what happened?
<zcat[1]> I think --to-ip pr.ox.y.ip
<Indoctrine> DasEi: I don't think that's what zetheroo-ubuntu was talking about
<zetheroo-ubuntu> DasEi : is that a question?
<Tatty> indoctrine, check in system->preferences->sessions to make sure you have not accidentally added an entry to start compiz by default
<zcat[1]> perhaps it's --to-address, I'm not sure
<Indoctrine> Tatty: Nothing there for Compiz
<zetheroo-ubuntu> DasEi : I would like Kopete to take on the theme I have set in Ubuntu
<puff> DasEi: Well, so far I ran e2fsck -p /dev/sda1 andit said to run manually, and you said to run manually, and I started trying to figure out what that entails, and somebody interrupted me in real life and I had to get rid ofthem, and I'm bakc.
<DasEi>  zetheroo-ubuntu:no an answer to your (misunderstood?) question
<ansichart> Alright, because everyone is idle in SuSE I am going to bug you guys.  I am having problems installing libnet on SuSE Enterprise 10.1.  I am getting an error saying, "cc1: warnings treated as errors."
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone else?
<Indoctrine> zetheroo-ubuntu: I'm not sure if you can
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Indoctrine: ok
<clouder`grr> Indoctrine: try system->preferences->appearance and pick visual effects none
<DasEi> puff: k, so what happens if you run e2... on sda1 ?
<Tatty> Indoctrine: as a temporary fix you could always add metacity -replace to the sessions dialog
<puff> DasEi: With -p?  It's in the pastebin:http://pastebin.com/d37080d0
<Indoctrine> Tatty: I realise, but I'd rather a permanent fix
<thomc> why is it that firestarter blocks so many samba events on my college lan
<garoux> ﻿﻿can somebody please help me? -- a gpg decryption process fails and I cannot open the resulting file.
<zcat[1]> ansichart: bah, I tried opensuse for one day, couldn't figure out how to do anything in it ;)
<Indoctrine> clouder`grr: It's already set to that...
<ansichart> This is Novell SuSE Enterprise... it's much worse.
<ansichart> It's for a class...
<Tatty> Indoctrine: fair enough.  Did you say when this started?
<ansichart> It's so fucking stupid they chose Novell SuSE
<DasEi> puff: that was the whole device, but: sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda1                        ???
<ansichart> it's like pseudo linux
<LjL> !language | ansichart
<ubottu> ansichart: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zcat[1]> ansichart: unfortunately I think you'll get less help here than in #suse
<AlbinoClock> ubuntu sees a blank DVD but k3b does not
<blue112> zcat[1]: It doesn't want neither --to-ip nor --to-address >_<
<puff> DasEi: Look at line 39 of the pastebin.
<Indoctrine> Tatty: I set up some Compiz effects and then when I next logged in, they rendered my desktop near useless, luckily I use Yakuake and it autostarts so I was able to open up Pidgin and ask friends how to fix it. However, after I fixed it, I uninstalled the advanced desktop effects tool and it still defaults to Compiz
<DasEi> ansichart: I liked 9.3 on small machines, but thats ot , I think
<ansichart> censorship?
<zcat[1]> blue112: Unfortunately I don't know iptables all that well either; I just pasted from the proxy config here which mostly just came from howtos on the web ..
<clayg> what is the nix version of autoexec.bat?
<DasEi> !ot|ansichart:
<ubottu> ansichart:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vish> Indoctrine: why don't you install compiz again and put the default settings?
<RyanPrior> How can I create a local wireless connection so that my friend can use my internet?
<zcat[1]> clayg: /etc/inittab ?
<Indoctrine> vish: Because I don't WANT Compiz anymore
<blue112> zcat[1]: Argh.
<RyanPrior> In other words, can I use my laptop as a router?
<DasEi> puff: so, then without options..... sudo e2fsck  /dev/sda1
<unop> clayg, /etc/rc.local
<tr0nd> Hello guys, I've been trying to install compiz but when I have followed all the step's via the wikipedia link off their website I get an error message when I try to start compiz, saying that it cannot find Xg1. Any tips or solutions? /msg tr0nd
<garoux> How can a recover a gpg encrypted archive?
<vish> Indoctrine: well, then try installing it and then removing it again..
<clayg> zcat[1], I do not have that file, and unop, trying it out
<ansichart> Just find it odd... most of the open source / hacking community view censorship is a bad thing...
<Indoctrine> vish: What use is that going to be?
<zcat[1]> RyanPrior: Easiest option, use firestarter -- I set up my laptop so it connects to wifi and then shares it via the wired network
<ansichart> as a bad thing*
<ansichart> I think people should be able to express themselves the way they would like.
<clayg> unop, the script is blank, strangely my system starts ntop everytime it starts. (i have since removed it) But as an example of what I'm looking for
<RyanPrior> zcat[1]: I want to do the opposite - connect to the wired and broadcast over wireless.
<zcat[1]> clayg: there's no direct equiv. to autoexec.bat, but /etc/init is what runs when the machine first boots. Perhaps you want ~/.bashrc ?
<clayg> it also starts things once gnome starts b ut I found where to make changes to that
<puff> DasEi: Error reading block 70729 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while reading indirect blocks of inode 9414.  Ignore error<y>?
<unop> clayg, there are different user startup scripts
<unop> !startup | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<DasEi> puff: say n, if it aborts, we gotta talk a little more
<unop> zcat[1], /etc/init ??
<clayg> zcat[1], i found an init.d that looks like it contains ntop or a reference to it(link maybe>?)
<clouder`grr> Indoctrine: well if it's using a compiz decorator anyways then you didn't remove it.  I would re install the advanced desktop effects tool and uncheck the window decorator option.  Sounds like it got stuck on or something
<puff> DasEi: Yup, it aborted.
<zcat[1]> RyanPrior: well, that should be almost identical.. set up firestarter, set your 'internet' interface and then 'share it' to your wireless. Although you'll also need to set that up as an ad-hoc connection too I suspect. It won't automatically behave like an AP
<clayg> it seems to be what I'm looking for and unop I'll give that a whirl ina minute, thanks to both
<zcat[1]> unop: sorry, /bin/init ;)
<DasEi> puff: are there any very important data's on that drive ?
<clayg> zcat[1],  for me it's /etc/init.d
<unop> zcat[1], yea, but that's not really a config file or script you can modify to your needs
<corexcore> how can I make a user on clientA become a member of a group on ServerB?
<Indoctrine> clouder`grr: Compiz is STUPID. >_<
<zcat[1]> unop: sorry, /sbin/init ;) and the config is /etc/init.d, yeah.. used to be /etc/inittab
<donny> Indoctrine: you're stupid
<clayg> ok zcat[1] , the files in this directory..can i just erase them if i do not want them to start or is there a better way?
<Indoctrine> donny: That was uncalled for.
<DasEi> puff: the chance is not big, but e2... can sometimes bring a hd even more down, so only reformatting is possible then, little risk, though
<donny> Indoctrine: aye
<zcat[1]> clayg: really, really bad idea...
<unop> clayg, if a script for ntop exists in /etc/init.d - they are services, you might like to use bum or sys-rc-conf to enable or disable them
<garoux> ﻿Please can somebody help? I need to recover a gpg encrypted archive but gpg -o OUT.FILE -d ENCRYPTED.FILE fails.
<unop> clayg, sorry, sysv-rc-conf
<clayg> ahhh unop , I saw ntop in the text , pre-gnome and just removed it
<clayg> but when i went to /etc/init.d i saw it there
<zcat[1]> clayg: I'd strongly suggest not dissabling any service until you know what it's doing and what else depends on it.. and then try something like 'bum' to reconfigure them
<_mach> i have a problem with ubuntu and my sierra wireless aircard.
<corexcore> DasEi: I'm onto it now. When I change the permissions on the share on the server.. to 774 I can access my nfs share. Now I just need to make the client user part of the group on the server.
<clayg> zcat[1], I'll look into bum
<_mach> gnome ppp keeps printing http://rafb.net/p/kRElIT44.html in it's log.
<unop> clayg, ha ha - that didn't sound right.
<_mach> i've already done most of the preliminary stuff.
<blue112> zcat[1]: It doesn't work, and I don't understand the how-to :(
<clayg> unolp
<clayg> unop hahah
<DasEi> corexcore: nice to hear
<_mach> things like setting the card up.
<corexcore> DasEi: Can a client be part of a group on the server?
<puff> DasEi: Important data... yes.  I can replace the hardware, I'm more worried about getting the data off, now.
<vish> Indoctrine: Install compiz and the advanced settings, then in window decoration in the advanced settings try writing metacity instead of compiz-decorator. then relogin, and disable compiz by setting effects to none.
<Indoctrine> vish: I found a better way, gconf-editor. :)
<zcat[1]> anyhoooo I have to pack up and go. bye all
<clayg> zcat[1],  SWEET. this is listing the same stuff i saw in init.d - ntop is in here
<clayg> perfect
<vish> Indoctrine: Did it work?
<puff> DasEi: It won't kill me if I lose the data, but I'd much rather recover the data and get new hardware than vice versa.
<Indoctrine> vish: I haven't tested it yet. :)
<garoux> ﻿Please can somebody help? I need to recover a gpg encrypted archive but gpg -o OUT.FILE -d ENCRYPTED.FILE fails.
<DasEi> puff:how big are the data stored on it being important ? can you burn them ? have an external drive ?
<Indoctrine> *manical laugh* It worked.
<_mach> i have a problem with ubuntu and my sierra wireless aircard.
<_mach> i've already done most of the preliminary stuff.
<_mach> things like setting the card up.
<_mach> http://rafb.net/p/kRElIT44.html
<Heeroguy> ok guys can anyone try and lend me a hand?
<FloodBot1> _mach: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_mach> that's the gnome-ppp error.
<_mach> thanks floodBot1 for the tip.
<puff> DasEi: The drive's 60GB, split into three partitions.  Unfortunately, alotof the data I care about is still on the largest (40GB) partition.  However, I have 1) a separate PC I can use, 2) a USB enclosure for a laptop drive, 3) a large, empty drive I can back up onto.
<Heeroguy> new to linux here trying to get some things straightened out
<Heeroguy> i got a macbook pro 2.2
<Heeroguy> just finally got ubuntu installed
<zewm_> Why aren't you using OSX
<Heeroguy> but it would not boot with the HD without the live CD in
<Heeroguy> dual booting
<zewm_> ah
<Heeroguy> any idea why i wont boot right from hd partition?
<DasEi> puff: so you have an large enough empty usb drive, so backuup data before
<mobodo> I am supposed to see gcc 4.3 in apt?
<Heeroguy> im useing refit
<Heeroguy> any ideas?
<DasEi> corexcore: I don't really understand > exports-user , no strees with groups then ?
<DasEi> *stress
<jasuus> hi.  im running 8.04.  After my machine goes into sleep mode, all sound stops.  I have to reboot to get sound working again.  Sound works fine as long as it doesnt go to sleep.  any ideas?  I have just disabled sleep
<RyeBrye> Does ubuntu not push out new kernel updates very frequently? I just installed 8.04 and it seems like I'm stuck on 2.6.24-19-generic?
<puff> The large empty drive is also in a USB enclosure, but the PC has 200 GB free.
<corexcore> DasEi: Well exports-user is that another file than exports?
<puff> DasEi: What would you use to backup the data, just plug in the big USB drive and cp -a?
<pslboy> hi everyone, sorry again for the same question, im just confused. i downloaded the ubuntu file on my usb hard drive, im confused on what to do next
<maxb> My laptop has suddenly (today) started experiencing lockups, at least some of which are kernel panics. (Hard to tell when you're in X at the time). What options exist for me to try to narrow down the cause?
<Indoctrine> RyeBrye: Click System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<unop> pslboy, you mean you downloaded an ISO file?
<pslboy> yes sir
<zewm_> pslboy: burn to a disc, pop it in and reboot
<HollywoodJumper> DasEi i installed vlc but it wont play the avi file my other avi files work with moviplayer but this ones icon in home folder looks different
<DasEi> corexcore: no, but with users given into /exports you wouldn't have to care about groups anymore
<pslboy> isnt there a way i can do via usb hard drive?
<HollywoodJumper> DasEi it looks like an actual movie reel
<unop> !install | pslboy - you might find some info here
<ubottu> pslboy - you might find some info here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<DasEi> HollywoodJumper:so you have a broken avi ?!
<jasuus> any ideas as to where i would even being looking for a solution?
<HollywoodJumper> DasEi i dont think so but not sure the movieplayer says error cannot play this stream
<_mach> oh my god this fucking channel
<DasEi> puff:so attach the usb, mount both drives , and drag over your files
<_haywire_> you called?
<erUSUL> !ohmy | _mach
<ubottu> _mach: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Indoctrine> Lul
<DasEi> puff:unmount (!!) sda again, then chosse y in e2...,  more than a fair chance, that it will recover
<DasEi> *then
<DasEi> than,damn,lol
<pan_> iwlist wlan0 scan only works if i put sudo? any reason why?
<jasuus> yea, i think its than
<Indoctrine> pan_: sudo allows you to perform administrative tasks
<unop> pan_, you can only interrogate parts of the system if you are the superuser
<afallenhope> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<pan_> iwlist ath0 scan works perfectly with out the sudo
<pan_> i finally got my bcm43xx wireless working but only through console
<unop> pan_, the driver for that interface does not mind then - though you should use sudo anyway
<pan_> alrite
<mikeypizano> has anyone fixed the no sound after hibernateing issue yet
<mobodo> anybody has installed gcc 4.3? I'd like to know if there's a package available for ubuntu or if I have to make/install myself...
<bl3u> can anyone recommend a well-supported wireless usb-dongle for routing purposes?
<erUSUL> mobodo: not for hardy probably intrepid will
<csilk> dongle lol
<mobodo> erUSUL: alrighty thanks
<mikeypizano> gotta love the word dongle
<afallenhope> bl3u, I use a D-LINK U1340
<bl3u> you boys lol
<afallenhope> WUA-1340
<afallenhope> !wireless | bl3u
<ubottu> bl3u: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikeypizano> i need to find a way to get sound to work after a hibernate
<csilk> people acyually use hibernate?
<csilk> *actually
<mikeypizano> i have a laptop so yea lol
<bl3u> afallenhope: i'm looking for something with a good signal that can serve several wireless devices... do you think that's good?
<JoshHill> mikeypizano, I have the same issue, and running "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload" after resume works for me
<csilk> mikeypizano, so do i, but it has never hibernated
<afallenhope> bl3u, works for me. however I used the enhanced drivers and I also use airbase
<mikeypizano> lemme try that joshhill
<mikeypizano> lemme test this on youtube
<bl3u> afallenhope: what is airbase? google is giving me garbage =/
<pan_> sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload what does it do exactly?
<JoshHill> you'll also have to quit and re-open your browser (or any program that uses sound)
<pan_> hibernate?
<JoshHill> I think it unloads all the audio modules and reloads them
<arooni-mobile> should i add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?   or is it enough to run sudo ndiswrapper -m ?
<pan_> oh
<puff> DasEi: okay... gonna take a whack at this, then.
<mikeypizano> josh, all i use is pidgin and firefox and pidgin is set to no sound so that doesnt count right
<puff> DasEi: Will be AFK for a bit.
<JoshHill> yeah that shouldn't count. pidgin will sometimes hang after I run the command and I have to close and re-open it, but I have sound enabled for pidgin
<mikeypizano> josh i love u (in a non-gay manner)
<DasEi> puff:np
<mikeypizano> is there anyway to get that to autorun after i resume
<afallenhope> bl3u, simple a program to create access points
<jasuus> lol @ the manner in which mikey there loves josh
<bl3u> afallenhope: you wouldn't happen to have a link would you? i serously can't find it on google =/
<afallenhope> bl3u, airbase-ng
<mikeypizano> jasuus, u never can be to careful about offending people in this politicaly correct world ;)
<bl3u> afallenhope: "Airbase-ng is multi-purpose tool aimed at attacking clients as opposed to the Access Point (AP) itself." ???
<bl3u> it's a penetration testing program
<bl3u> ?
<vish> My brother wants to set up a linux workstation to render some of his 3d scenes. I wonder if Maya-3d works in Ubuntu, in that case I can ask him to install Ubuntu instead of RHEL...also can he render his Maya scenes in blender or POV-ray using ubuntu?
<mikeypizano> josh, is there a way to autorun that command
<afallenhope> bl3u, if that's what it says it is.. but it works as an ap
<bl3u> huh
<bl3u> afallenhope: well thanks for the suggestion for the card :)
<Thorsten11> hello all
<bl3u> has anyone else had a good experience with a usb dongle serving up wifi?
<JoshHill> you can probably add it to the resume script. I used to know where this was in gutsy, but it moved in hardy and I never figured out where it is now. I don't have the issue every time I resume, so I just make a script in my home folder to run this on-demand
<mikeypizano> oh
<arooni-mobile> folks i'm really trying to get ndiswrapper working properly on my ubuntu hardy box.  i installed from ubuntu's package, found the right winxp driver: rtl-8185l (tew-432pi revisionc.1) and it worked GREAT when i first installed it.  then i added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules;  then restarted a couple times and we dont see the wireless networks :(.  i also tried uninstalling the package version and running ndiswrapper from source
<arooni-mobile> ;  same issue :(
<afallenhope> arooni-mobile, the problems lies with......your tv being broke :-p
<mikeypizano> josh, how do u make a script?
<erUSUL> vish: probably works the question is if  it will be supported by the vendor if run in ubuntu. The maya cli rnederer has versions for linux afaik
<afallenhope> arooni-mobile, did you remove it from modules?
<arooni-mobile> afallenhope, no its still in /etc/modules
<afallenhope> arooni-mobile, then remove it?
<pslboy> does any ubunutu software support album art for the iphone(otehr ipods)
<JoshHill> mikey, just create a text file. first line is "#!/bin/sh" then the second line is that command. save. change permissions to allow execute (chmod +x filename)
<Tricyclethief> unable to get my ati x1650 vid card to install and dual monitor, if anyone can help would appreciate it
<arooni-mobile> afallenhope, ok
<mikeypizano> o
<csilk> Tricyclethief,  have you enabled it in hardware devices?
<JoshHill> it's just easier for me than typing in the command every time. I just called mine "fixaudio" and stuck it in my home directory
<afallenhope> JoshHill, I'd suggest u+x
<Tricyclethief> in 8.04 i get white screens, 7.1 i can get the drivers loaded but no dual screen, stuck in clone
<JoshHill> true, but it requires sudo anyway
<csilk> cant you enabled "big screen" in the ati manager?
<Slade605> Hey, guys I am having some issues accessing the secondary workstations in ubuntu 8.04 I was able to before and then I closed out a window and now I am stuck on workstation 1 reguardless of what I do to try and change
<unop> JoshHill, errm, no - not if you own the file - which you should
<jsprague> quit
<Tricyclethief> it does it when i reboot and get to login screen, but soon as i put in my username/pass it kicks it back to clone
<afallenhope> ati + linux =  very troublesome
<vish> erUSUL, Thanx
<ryanakca> What's the name of the disk usage visualiser?
<erUSUL> ryanakca: baobad
<Tricyclethief> yeah afallenhope ive tryed 7.04, 7.1 and 8.04 about 3-4 times each with every howto on the net =\
<unop> ryanakca, baobab?
<ryanakca> erUSUL, unop: thanks
<WDC> Okay
<Tricyclethief> at this point i dont even care about compiz and stuff, just want dual screens like in xp =\
<JoshHill> unop, the only command in the script requires sudo... so yes, any user in sudoers can execute it, but I'm the only user in that on my system. But yes, u+x is better in general
<WDC> I followed these directons up until "Building OSS" and now have no sound at all, unlike before I restarted
<WDC> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<juhizzz> I have a problem with ubuntu + samba shares. I can't see the ubuntu computer from my windows computer though we have the same workgroup and samba is installed on my ubuntu computer and running
<cxo> hey will 8.04 get openoffice-3.0 when its released?
<Xpistos> hey can someone tell me why this website will play in microshaft, but not in linux when I have flash and java installed: http://www.nbc.com/Chuck/video/episodes/
<Xpistos> I am stumped
<WDC> Anyone please help me? I followed these directions up to "Building OSS" restarted, and now have NO sound as opposed to before I did the instructions. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Tricyclethief> ive seen some youtube vids of people with my ati card running dual monitors and compiz so i know it can be done...just dont know what im missing
<Debolaz> Tricyclethief: <not really helpfull statement>If you had an nvidia card it would be trivial</not> :)
<p_> Is it a good idea to defragment a XFS filesystem using xfs_fsr once the filesystem is running over a luks encrypted partition?
<Tricyclethief> lol i know..just dont have the cash to fork out just to run linux =\
<juhizzz> could someone wiser please help me? -_-
<unop> JoshHill, if the script needs to be run under sudo - you need more than u+x .. but +x sets ugo+x (by default if you own the file) - but you don't need to use sudo to chmod your own file (which is what i assume you meant)
<WDC> ANYWAY please help? I have no sound, won't come out of mute, and I had it before I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<MethodOne> /quit
<trelain> gnome fullscreen games confines the mouse to only part of the screen... anyone handle this?
<xkpe> hello
<unop> Xpistos, a guess - it requires the new silverlight technology??
<cchapman> WDC: did you try undoing what you did?
<WDC> cchapman: Don't know how
<xkpe> i'm having a problem, i cant maximize youtube videos on firefox, it maximizes and comes back instantly to normal
<juhizzz> xkpe same problem :)
<csilk> xkpe, if you havent noticed yet, firefox sucks at flash
<dr_Willis> xkpe,  thats often due to flash version issues.  some videos will only allow it with specific flash versions
<juhizzz> I have a problem with ubuntu + samba shares. I can't see the ubuntu computer from my windows computer though we have the same workgroup and samba is installed on my ubuntu computer and running <- no-one can help ? :))
<keenish27> how do you enable vsync on ATI cards?
<Slade605> I am unable to move left or right in my workstations, but I can send windows to other ones, any ideas?
<dr_Willis> I would up the  bet by saying Flash Sucks. :)
<WDC> ANYONE Please help me. I tried to use OSS and Now I have NO sound as compared to before which I had great sound. I am very frustrated
<csilk> never mind full screen flash, i'm lucky to get any flash at all, depends if firefox wants to randomly crash or not
<FAJ> hi i am trying to use a linksys wpc11 notebook card.  ubuntu says that it would work just fine with ndiswrapper, and it does, but i cannot connect to the encrypted network.  my usb card is working fine,  any help please?
<csilk> i'd of though one of the 3 updates that has been released since this issue would of fixed it, but no
<dr_Willis> csilk,  i rarely have any flash issues.. but i dont go to a lot of flash based sites. Ive never noticed youtube crashing on me.
<csilk> dr_Willis,  conversely, i never notice youtube NOT crashing on me
<jrib> csilk: the issue is because of libflashsupport.  Without though you won't be able to play flash sound and other sound at the same time
<dr_Willis> cbs.com toally broke their videos/flash stuff a few weeks ago under firefox :( but it worked in poera
<WDC> This channel has to many questions unanswered
<dr_Willis> WDC start answering the unanswered ones then?
<Indoctrine> S/he left
<dr_Willis> or demand a refund! :P
<csilk> i might just un-install flash, i dont really need it anyway and at least i wont crash out randomly
<jrib> dr_Willis: thinking the same thing :)
<csilk> think he asked a question, waited one minute for a response then got angry hahah
<dr_Willis> jrib,  how about 'I broke my machine' now  i DEMAND you fix it for me! :)
<Indoctrine> csilk: I saw him ask a while ago
<juhizzz> "select ubuntu!! great support!!
<juhizzz> fuck you
<Debolaz> wine++ # For letting me run utorrent in Linux.
<csilk> oh
<jrib> ...
<dr_Willis> I did notice ive had to use alsamixer in the cli once to unmute a friends laptop
<Indoctrine> rofl
<Indoctrine> People get so angry
<p_> Can I defrag a filesystem over an encrypted partition (luks) ?
<unop> i was just going to answer juhizzz's question ...
<dr_Willis> Indoctrine,  thats why i tell them to demand a refund :)
<Indoctrine> The world is such an angry place. :<
<Indoctrine> unop: PM him if you can? o_O
<jrib> csilk: ironically, flash is less problematic on amd64 now because it uses nspluginwrapper.  It may still crash, but only flash crashes, not the whole browser
<dr_Willis> for samba - ive noticed its very quirky at times. :) but ive played with it so much   - i know my around its quirks.
<rkossow> .
<unop> Indoctrine, not after that .. he can suit himself.
<dr_Willis> OFten with samba i find if you jyst type in the //machinename/sharename  it will get found.
<p_> Is it a good idea to defragment a XFS filesystem using xfs_fsr once the filesystem is running over a luks encrypted partition?
<Indoctrine> unop: Rofl, I can't say you guys have ever FIXED a problem of mine... usually you just give me more ideas of where to look to solve it myself
<csilk> jrib,  no flash no crashes no annying ads, bye bye flash :)
<FAJ> hi i am trying to use a linksys wpc11 notebook card.  ubuntu says that it would work just fine with ndiswrapper, and it does, but i cannot connect to the encrypted network.  my usb card is working fine,  any help please?
<adv_> what does a network printer mean? is there another way to make it accessible to a net of computers except from hooking the usb cable to one of the computers?
<Debolaz> samba-- # Seems to get an increasingly more complex configuration process for every release, yet keeps getting less and less stable.
<unop> Indoctrine, i guess that's only fair - we don't get paid here :)
<jrib> csilk: the best solution :)  You could try using one of the open source flash implementations like gnash.  At least you'll be able to play some things (I think it does youtube)
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,   just wait for the next Major update to samba. :)
<FAJ> i am having this issue on a d-link dwa 642  anythingouts?
<Indoctrine> unop: Thing is, IRC is usually a last ditch attempt to get things working. :P
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,  samba is very very well documented however. :) its amazing the things it can do that people dont know about
<trelain> gnome fullscreen games confines the mouse to only part of the screen... anyone handle this?
<jrib> Indoctrine: you haven't been here that long huh
<csilk> Indoctrine,  lol for you maybe.. for alot of people its the first port of call when they cant do something
<unop> Indoctrine, i wish a lot more people felt the same way :)
<Indoctrine> jrib: Whatcha mean?
<Indoctrine> csilk: And then they complain when they're told to RTFM or Google it. ;)
<jrib> Indoctrine: we can discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<unop> Indoctrine, he means, most people are too lazy to think up google search terms :)
<nutella_> problem...I cant hear soudn on my ubuntu...anyone can help me?
<csilk> ironically, it's more effort to ask a coherent question than string together 4 keywords in google
<Debolaz> dr_Willis: I actually retired samba today. Replaced it with NFS.. Mostly due to the smbfs client in Ubuntu not being exceedingly capable though, to the point where many programs will refuse to open a file on an SMB share.
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,  i find the main issue i have is with the kde/gnome file managers and other apps accessing stuff  over a share. If i mount the shares manually, or use that smb-fuse tool. I rarely have issues.
<FAJ> hi i am trying to use a linksys wpc11 and d-link dwa 642 notebook card.  ubuntu says that it would work just fine with ndiswrapper, and it does, but i cannot connect to the encrypted network.  my usb card is working fine,  any help please?
<Debolaz> There certainly is some irony to it.. Samba used to be the easy choice that was simple to set up, while NFS was hell to get running. Now it's the other way around.
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,  for my home lan. It takes me 2 min to get samba going.  but I do know exactly what to edit in the smb.conf file. :) and to make samba passwords for the user.
<unop> Debolaz, it's the dithering on microsoft's part that's partly to blame
<Debolaz> dr_Willis: Well yeah, gnome passing smb:// urls to applications doesn't exactly help either.
<csilk> FAJ,  wep or other?
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,  yep.  I always suggest actually mounting the shares somewhere.
<Debolaz> Even when browsing a mounted share.
<WDC> Okay, I don't know what I did, but I want ALSA back and everything I try from the internet doesn't work. I have no sound, and had it 5 minutes ago.
<FAJ> csilk:  wpa encryption
<vishy> Momentary diversion: krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzDUDUDUDUDUDUBDBDBDBDBDUBDDBMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA@@###################BAMMMMMMM&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&KABOOOOOOOOOM; echo tht!
<WDC> Will someone PLEASE repsond, because everytime I ask a question here, I never get a response
<Debolaz> dr_Willis: Mounting didn't help anything in my case, gnome still decides to pass smb:// urls to applications if I try to open a file in a directory mounted from an SMB share.
<FAJ> csilk: it's aes encryption
<Debolaz> I have no idea why, maybe I did something wrong.
<csilk> FAJ, try wep , if that works then there is obviously a bug with thte wpa implementation
<csilk> if that doesnt work then come back
<dVs--> how do i set a custom resolution so i can use my tv to watch movies i play on my computer ?
<dr_Willis> Debolaz,  that seems weird.. if the share is mounted to /home/bob/mystuff  i dont see how it would do that.
<FAJ> csilk:  isn't the wep much much less secure?
<WDC> Anyone help me get rid of OSS and get back ALSA?
<afallenhope> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<csilk> FAJ,  yes but this is for diagnostic purposes, and its not as if its insecure oir anything
<csilk> not for a home user
<csilk> no one is gonna spend 4 months attacking your 128bit hash now are they?
<dr_Willis> WDC,  you may want to detail to the channel how you 'installed oss' exactly.
<dVs--> how do i set a custom resolution so i can use my tv to watch movies i play on my computer ?
<sjoerd>   
<Debolaz> dr_Willis: I thought it was weird too.. But it did.. So I eventually gave up on trying to open files from the gnome file browser and instead open them directly in the applications.. Which ironically mostly uses the gnome file browser, and gets the correct path to the file when done from within the application itself.
<dr_Willis> dVs--,  how is the tv hooked to the pc?
<nutella_> can't anyone help me?
<Debolaz> Completely nonsensical.
<dVs--> s-video
<dr_Willis> dVs--,  i just set up my nvidia machines to use the tv as a 2nd monitor. and enable twinview. I drag the player window to the tv.. and fullscreen it
<csilk> !question nutella_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WDC> dr_Willis: CAn't find what I used, but it was a Ubuntu site
<csilk> !question| nutella_
<ubottu> nutella_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dVs--> ok i wi ll look into that
<dVs--> thankx
<csilk> FAJ,  did it work with wep?
<dr_Willis> WDC,  you may want to check your firefox browser history - IT may be a little hard to undo somthing if theres no info on what you did exactly
<GreedyB> Does Ubuntu/Linux have a PeerGuardian type client?
<ryanakca> What's the most efficient way (lowest ressource consumption) to copy 27GB of data from one HD to the other? Plain old /bin/cp ?
<dr_Willis> GreedyB,  i belive 'privoxy' is related to peerguardian
<GreedyB> hmm okay thanks
<WDC> dr_Willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<nutella_> csilk: It was in one line so? I doN't have sound on ubuntu no more....can somoene help me?
<subdolus> what is the package that contains the 'make' application
<xxploit> make
<vishy> ryanakca, yeah that without anything(x, etc..) running, i guess..
<WDC> subdolus: apt-get installl make
<dr_Willis> WDC,  for starters it looks lik eyou will need to edit the 'blacklist' file and Unblacklist all the alsa modules that the docs blacklisted
<ryanakca> vishy: thanks
<Debolaz> dr_Willis: Even when mounted with fuse-smbfs and opened directly in the application, some applications will refuse to work though, because fuse-smbfs doesn't seem to provide all the neccesary filesystem calls that some applications need. It seems only applications that has very basic ways of accessing files, such as media players, works. This was the main reason for switching to NFS, utorrent needed something fuse-smbfs didn't support.
<WDC> dr_Willis: Okay, let me see
<thomc> how to ensure my samba server is secure?
<linxeh> thomc: dont use it
<linxeh> :)
<dr_Willis> WDC,  you did notice that site has a link to a "how to revert back to alsa' page?
<Debolaz> thomc: Make sure it's behind a firewall.
<WDC> dr_Willis: there is no oss-linux dir
<dr_Willis> WDC, -->  Some users wish to revert back to ALSA --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5539687&postcount=331
<m104>  /msg NickServ identify gabba12
<thomc> yes it is, and i've only allowed certain hosts, that should do it?
<FAJ1> csilk:  tried doing that; but then could not connect at all... i am trying to use the d-link card....
<FAJ1> csilk:  shouldn't i use the mad-wifi-ng drivers to install it b/c it is atheros
<csilk> FAJ1,  ubuntu should do that for you
<csilk> in the hardware dirvers section
<FAJ1> csilk:  it didn't and the driver doesn't show up
<zimbres> I do not know what to do anymore, my mouse seems to have its own life, the cursor starts running across the screen and click everywhere after it decides to stop i have to close all windows it has opened.I had to learn a lot of keyboard shortcuts to avoid using it. Please help!!
<csilk> FAJ1,  hmm thats odd, ubuntu got over those issues long ago, i guesss you could always compile from source
<csilk> you need madwifi-ng
<vishy> zimbres, do you have a dual boot system?
<csilk> compiling drivers from course takes me back to my slackware days ....
<FAJ1> csilk.... i think i already tried thiss...
<csilk> *source
<dr_Willis> zimbres,  clean the mouse lately? Unplug/plug it vback in? clean the  mouse pad?
<csilk> FAJ1,  then you gotta modprobe ath_pci
<csilk> to get the kernal module loaded
<dr_Willis> zimbres,  i got a mouse with a bad button right now.. its always doubleclicking by mistake. :( time to toss it out
<FAJ1> ok so where is the source then?  and does the -ng come as a deb already installed?
<vishy> zimbres, My old mouse used to do that...I got a new one and it worked just fine too..
<arooni-mobile> folks i'm really trying to get ndiswrapper working properly on my ubuntu hardy box.  i installed from ubuntu's package, found the right winxp driver: rtl-8185l (tew-432pi revisionc.1) and it worked GREAT when i first installed it.  then i added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules;  then restarted a couple times and we dont see the wireless networks :(.  i also tried uninstalling the package version and running ndiswrapper from source
<arooni-mobile> ;  same issue :(.  in /var/log/messages  (after restart i see: ndiswrapper (mp_reset:64): wlan0 is being reset).... how to fix?
<zimbres> dr_Willis, I have broken one mouse hitting it against my desk and now i have a new one.
<dr_Willis> zimbres,  mouse abuse?
<FAJ1> csilk; should i use ath5k?
<zimbres> vishy, No my HD is not partitioned. i have only Ubuntu.
<zimbres> dr_Willis, it made me crazy.
<vishy> zimbres, then the only thing I can think of is to have your hardware checked up..
<dr_Willis> could be a flakey usb port also
<FAJ1> arooni-mobile:   try removing it from modprobe and then adding   'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' minus the quotes to /etc/rc.local
<csilk> FAJ1,  when i last compiled madwifi from the source the latest was madwifi-ng
<arooni-mobile> FAJ1, how do i remove from modrpobe
<csilk> this was a few years ago
<FAJ1> csilk:  so use that instead of ath4k
<FAJ1> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<arooni-mobile> FAJ1, you mean remove from /etc/modules ?
<FAJ1> arooni-mobile:  yes i believe so
<csilk> i'm not upto speed with the madwifi project anymore since i changed my wifi hardware to intel and let ubuntu manage it for me
<FAJ1> csilk...
<zimbres> vishy, But what should be checked up? i have bought a new mouse and nothing has changed.
<nemesis256> is webmin not available in the hardy repositories?  I can't find it
<csilk> FAJ1,  when i did it last you just needed to install madwifi-ng ./configure  make install  modprobe ath_pci
<jrib> !webmin | nemesis256
<ubottu> nemesis256: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<vishy> zimbres, I meant your mouse PS/2 ports...
<csilk> you need to rtm to take into accoutn any changes since i last used it
<CyD> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zimbres> vishy, I do not know how to do this. Could you help me?
<Heston> why is it that in Nautilus my home partition is only using 5.1 GB, yet df -h reports that im using 9.6GB
<Seb> hi fellows
<Seb> i'm trying to dist-upgrade from hardy to intrepid, but i'm hitting a circular dependency: libc6 <-> findutils
<Seb> any adivce ?
<Seb> advice*, even
<FAJ1> csilk;  it's make    make install     modprobe ath_pci  as root
<jrib> Seb: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid (see /topic)
<vishy> zimbres, try taking out your mouse wire that is connected to the cpu, and check the place for any dust or anything else..if everything fails, then i'd say get a hardware pro to get it fixed.
<Seb> jrib: sorry, my mistake
<Seb> jrib: will head there
<Seb> jrib: thanks !
<csilk> FAJ1,  yeah, i'd of thought you would need to ./configure first
<zimbres> vishy, Thanks.
<FAJ1> nope :D
<csilk> really?
<FAJ1> command not found, but make   then make install worked fine supposedly
<FAJ1> no errors so far
<FAJ1> after   sudo make install what do i do?
<csilk> ./configure  > command not found??
<csilk> wtf
<csilk> was there a CONFIGURE file?
<dr_Willis> csilk,  :) wrong dirextory?
<csilk> dr_Willis, yeah he probs did get the wrong dir
<FAJ1> csilk  louie@lrc-laptop:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo ./configure    sudo: ./configure: command not found
<csilk> but he says its compiling now?
<dr_Willis> ./configure, make, sudo make install, run the app
<benedikt> any photographers here?
<csilk> sudo ./configure    sudo:  ?
<dr_Willis> You normally do NOT ned to 'sudo ./confgure'
<dr_Willis> just the last step
<FAJ1> ya but does it hurt it?
<dr_Willis> FAJ1,  it CAN hurt. :)
<csilk> FAJ1,  dont sudo the ./configure
<dr_Willis> its a useless use of sudo.
<FAJ1> dr_Willis:  shoot, well i did the other two steps,,, so is it ok anyways?
<csilk> erm.. maybe
<dr_Willis> It would of just made root owned files in the subdirectory where the source is at.
<FAJ1> ok.... so what to do?
<csilk> FAJ1,  if it works then ok.. but strange but never mind
<afallenhope> dr_Willis, some .configure files need it to be sudoed due to permissions
<zazoo> ho do i get the ati controler
<FAJ1> csilk:  how can i make sure it worked?
<csilk> by connection to yoru router lol
<csilk> *your
<FAJ1> !ati | zazoo
<ubottu> zazoo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<FAJ1> csilk lol...
<starn> anybody know if i can use ubuntu and ubuntu studio? kinda like kubuntu and ubuntu work..
<csilk> when you do modprobe ath_pci and get not error
<benedikt> any photographers here?
<csilk> you knwo its all good
<zazoo> thanks
<csilk> *no error
<lukosanthropos> Hi guys, this should be an easy one but its 1:30 where I am ..... do I have to do anything to allow my apache server to be viewed by other people
<FAJ1> louie@lrc-laptop:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$ sudo modprobe ath_pci      louie@lrc-laptop:~/Desktop/madwifi-0.9.4$
<afallenhope> anyways.. Anyone know how to clear the run menu? (Run application ..ALT + F2)
<FAJ1> !info apache
<ubottu> Package apache does not exist in hardy
<csilk> LukeL_,  within or outside your network?
<FAJ1> nvm...
<VodkaTonic> why does every keystroke cause a beep while in xchat?
<csilk> lukosanthropos, ,  within or outside your network?
<bobertdos> benedikt: Why do you ask?
<VodkaTonic> i even turned off my speakers, and it's only in xchat
<FAJ1> csilk; i put in sudo modprobe ath_pci  no errors, but i can't see it in network manager?
<csilk> lukosanthropos, ,  if its on your lan then no, if its outside and you are behind any kind of firewall or NAT then you need to forward a port
<lukosanthropos> Csilk local netowk, I can access it through local host but another machine on my network cant see if from its ip
<csilk> FAJ1,  need to restart network manager
<FAJ1> csilk; will restarting x work?
<csilk> probably
<FAJ1> and csilk; i have bad times with modprobing,,, should i ad sudo modprobe ath_pci to rc.local?  it's the only way i can get my ndiswrapper to work?
<benedikt> bobertdos: i have to get a answear from a phtography soley using linux. i am looking for a alternative for adobe lightroom or a way to run it in a a good way in linux (wither as a vm, then a question of how much ram i really need, wich virtualizion software delivers best performance with it etc etc) or a linux-running alternative. i have tried lightzone and bluemarine but dont like them enoug
<csilk> i'd of thought it would automatically start on boot
<csilk> at least it always did with me with slackware
<csilk> and that was years ago
<FAJ1> csilk:  maybe im just special ;)  brb
<VodkaTonic> beeping keystrokes in irc only?
<Axle> my hard drive stopped being recognized in ubuntu...it's not listed in fdisk -l anymore...help?
<lukosanthropos> csilk, thanks got it now I have to say that I keep hating google chrome more and more
<csilk> i havent used chrome
<csilk> i hope i dont need to
<Heston> can anyone explain to me what might cause  my home partition to fill up twice as fast as it should? I have about 5 gigs of data, yet df -h is reporting over 9 gigs used.
<csilk> because what the world needs know is another browser -_-
<lukosanthropos> I tried it for the same reason I tried vista, now I can hate it even more
<csilk> **now
<bobertdos> benedikt: Well, vmware or virtualbox are the other two common ones for virtualization. Otherwise, wine may be your only hope :p
<jrib> Heston: well some percentage (5% is default iirc) is reserved for root
<benedikt> bobertdos: it doest run in wine. i use vmware at work to virutalize servers but i have never used it for desktop work (other then as a test enviroment)
<Heston> jrib, ok but as im checking out a large svn repo, my storage is still going twice as fast as it should be
<Axle> ﻿my hard drive stopped being recognized in ubuntu...it's not listed in fdisk -l anymore...help?
<knight121> hi. i used the Compiz Fusion community documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, and followed the instructions, but whenever i get to the "compiz --replace" step, terminal completely crashes. can anyone help?
<bobertdos> benedikt: I assume it isn't possible for you to dual boot, is it?
<Heston> jrib, and last I checked, 4 gigs of 9 is a lot more than 5%
<civixier> hi ppl! i just installed xubuntu on my aspire one, and everything is running fine. but this annoying window about my non-open atheros wlan driver keeps popping up, what should I do to enable the drivers and get rid of the window?
<benedikt> bobertdos: it is possible, but i am looking to move back to linux again. its sort of a last resort.
<jrib> Heston: 5% of the partition size
<FAJ> csilk; doesn't even show up in network manager after restart :|
<csilk> hmmm
<FAJ> csilk; so how can i remove the compiled program???  because i don't want it there....
<afallenhope> anyways.. Anyone know how to clear the run menu? (Run application ..ALT + F2)
<FAJ> csilk; i am running usb wifi right now... not my favorite, but w/e i can deal w/ it...
<Heston> jrib, its a 13.9 gig partition, 5% is less than a gig, i have over 4 gigs now of unaccounted space
<FAJ> i just need to know how to remove that compiled driver so i only have ndiswrapper
<bobertdos> benedikt: Well, if I may say so, if you need Light Room so badly, you may not have many other options.
<Axle> can anyone help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/52675/
<jrib> Heston: use Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer  to find out where the data is coming from
<FAJ> csilk;  the card shows up as unidentified in lshw....
<benedikt> bobertdos: it is what i am fearing. i am going to try to buy more ram to my laptop and try running it in an virtual machine, i fear 1 gb is too little to do it sucessfully.
<bobertdos> benedikt: Given how demainding Adobe's suites can be, I would tend to agree.
<benedikt> bobertdos: the cs3 suite comes on 4 dvds and require you to put in every single one only if you are just installing a single application.
<bobertdos> benedikt: yup
<bobertdos> Axle: Well, I agree that you should run chkdsk on it. Simple solutions have to come first.
<benedikt> any idea how vmware server will perform for this task? i dont feel like paying for the vmware workstation thing.
<FAJ> csilk; just went into dir and typed sudo make uninstall
<Bogus8> does the ubuntu package of rtorrent contain XMLRPC support?
<afallenhope> To all those who are trying to clear the gnome-run-history do it in your gconf editor.
<Axle> bobertdos:  what is the command for chdsk?
<speener> anyone know how to change the settings on my laptop's display so that when i dim the backlght it won't brighten up when i move the mouse?
<speener> it only happens if it has been idle for a while
<bobertdos> Axle: Well, this needs to be done from Windows.
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys. got a big problem. my laptop worked fine last night, but when i turn it on today, it gets through the grub loading, then displays "Starting up ..." in the topleft corner and doesnt change from there
<RabidLockerGnome> any ideas?
<Axle> I don't have windows on this computer...this is ubuntu...
<CyD> Axle: fsck
<CyD> (filesystem check)
<dr_willis> Theres some ntfs tools.. but its proberly best to work with ntfs disks from a real windows machine
<FAJ1> csilk; i have no idea in high heaven what i did; but i reinstalled the driver for the dlink card in ndiswrapper and poof!  it worked....
<FAJ1> so thx for you help
<Axle> CyD: WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<Axle> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Axle> oops is pasted 2 lines
<dr_willis> Dont fsck a mounted filesystem :)
<CyD> Axle: it is telling the truth :)
<Axle> then how do I fix this?
<bobertdos> Axle: Well, if you're running Ubuntu solo, I wouldn't recommend having an NTFS partition in the first place. In the meantime, if you have a Windows CD, use that. Otherwise, if you can boot into a Live session and find gpart (not to be confused with gparted) I'd try running that.
<Xavura> Someone pointed me to some Python script that lets you have a wallpaper for each workspace the other day and I lost it
<Xavura> Might anyone know it?
<CyD> Axle: did the system report a filesystem issue that needs to be fixed?
<Axle> bobertdos: I need an NTFS partition because I'm going to make this drive external, but I don't have a case right now
<Axle> CyD: It disappeared from the system, it no longer shows up in fdsk -l
<bobertdos> Can fsck even run on NTFS? I never thought so.
<Rezagrats> Anyone know of a frame-by-frame video editor/author ?
<dr_willis> ntfsprogs - tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux
<dr_willis> bobertdos,  No it cant. :) see
<CyD> bobertdos: fsck will run the appropriate command based on filesystem
<dr_willis> ntfsprogs
<dr_willis> of coruse if ntfsprogs isent installed.. well.. install it.
<jrib> Rezagrats: tried kino, pitivi, and avidemux?
<Axle> CyD: the partition shows up as mounted, but if I try to access it all the files are missing
<bobertdos> Ah, yes, I forgot about ntfsprogs. How silly of me!
<Xavura> Anyone?
<Xavura> I want to have a wallpaper for each workspace, someone pointed me to a Python script that does this
<Xavura> but I lost it
<bobertdos> Axle: Of course, if all else fails, the worst case scenario is that you wait to get an enclosure and fix the drive when you have access to a Windows system.
<Axle> dr_willis: I installed ntfsprogs, but what is the command to run it?
<RabidLockerGnome> Xavura, i remember hearing about that
<|Porsche> hello, I made my partion readonly on fstab and now i cant change it how can i fix it?
<Xavura> RabidLockerGnome: Any idea what it may be called?
<Heston> jrib, nautilus and Disk Usage Analyzer are reporting completely different information
<RabidLockerGnome> crap i've been looking for it myself, Xavura
<Xavura> Damn it.
<dr_willis> Axle,  its not 'a' program. its a package of a lot of differnet tools
<Xavura> My history is far too vast, even from a day or two ago to find it
<RabidLockerGnome> heh
<Xavura> seriously >.>
<zeno__> when recording sound capture i get gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<bobertdos> |Porsche: Did you set write permissions in the fstab entry?
<dr_willis> Axle,  try ntfs<tab>
<|Porsche> no i did not my system is read-only
<RabidLockerGnome> start typing into location bar and see what comes up as suggested in FF, Xavura ?
<Xavura> RabidLockerGnome: Hurray for Firefox's search history feature!
<Xavura> RabidLockerGnome: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/
<bobertdos> |Porsche:  Well if you didn't set write permissions in the fstab entry, it will always mount as read=-only
<RabidLockerGnome> Xavura, right on :-)
<Xavura> :)
<bobertdos> *read-only
<Axle> dr_willis: I have a lot of options...
<|Porsche> is there any way i can change that indirectlY?
<RabidLockerGnome> oh crap. i think my mobo must be wounded... it cant boot kernels.
<dr_willis> Axle,  time to check theman pages for the proper program then. and No i dont know what one to use..
<Axle> dr_willis: ntfs-3g, ntfs-3g.probe, ntfscat, ntfsclone, ntfscluster, ntfscmp, ntfs-config, ntfscp, ntfisfix, ntfsinfo, ntfslabel, ntfsls, ntfsmount, ntfsresize, ntfsundelete...
<dr_willis> Axle,  but 'ntfsfix' seems to stand out of that list.. :)
<Axle> lol...
<bobertdos> |Porsche: You can change permissions within the mountpoint using chmod. Also make sure that you (and not root) are the owner of the mountpoint.
<pslboy> can someone help me with connecting to my wireless network? i go into networking tools and i enter my password for my router... it doesnt connect me
<|Porsche> how do i do that?
<StarTrekkin> is there any way to install encrypted LVM from the normal ubuntu install CD without using the alternative?
<Axle> dr_willis: "Refusing to operate on read-write mounted device /dev/sdb1."
<RabidLockerGnome> anyone ever seen a problem with "PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated" when booting in recovery mode?
<dr_willis> Axle,  and once again.. we are back to the 'file system checking a MOUNTED partition' is bad....
<dr_willis> Axle,  so unmount the thing
<Axle> dr_willis: if I have programs that use the mount location, will it screw them up if I don't use them until I remount it?
<arrrghhh> is there a way to check what programs are using bandwidth?  i'm using ~130kbps down but i don't have any programs open that *should* be using bandwidth
<Bogus8> does the ubuntu package of rtorrent contain XMLRPC support?
<pslboy> im so confused why i cant connect to my internet on my ubuntu computer
<arrrghhh> Bogus8, i don't believe so, i think it has to be compiled in.
<Q_Continuum> GAAAH.  Why does the Ubuntu start page always redirect to Google UK?
<Q_Continuum> I like my US interface >.<
<cxo> Will 8.04 get openoffice-3.0 when its released?
<Bogus8> arrrghhh: poo... I really want a web interface as I won't be the only one using my torrent client
<dr_willis> Axle,  i would suggest closing them out and unmounting the stuff.. YOu really dont want the system to crash while  fixing a drive.
<jetscreamer> budpimp: http://www.thebuzz.com/cc-common/artist_submission/player.html?art=200912
<arrrghhh> cxo, 8.04.... probably not.  3.0 probably won't make 8.10.
<College_trained> cxo: 8.04 is hardy 8.10 is intrepid
<College_trained> hardy is already out
<arrrghhh> Bogus8, i know, so compile rtorrent with xmlrpc.
<cxo> i thought 8.04 would get updates for 3years or something
<Bogus8> arrrghhh: but I like packages because it's easy to maintain :)
<arrrghhh> cxo, you will get it eventually.  but if you're asking about 3.0 final making the 8.10 release, no.
<College_trained> oh my bad cxo. i thought you meant when 8.04 was released
<dr_willis> cxo,  security updates mainly
<arrrghhh> Bogus8, well then use something else lol
<StarTrekkin> is there any way to install encrypted LVM from the normal ubuntu install CD without using the alternative boot CD?
<cxo> I meant as a apt-get upgrade, when oo.org-3 is released
<cxo> so its a no? for 8.04?
<GreedyB> Whats a good dynamic ip redirector that has a program I can use in Ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> cxo, eventually, yes.
<_mach>  i have a problem with my internet access; i have a sierra wireless aircard (evdo) 580.
<_mach> http://rafb.net/p/iqmU4225.html that's the log of gnome-ppp.
<_mach> my lspci -v is also attached there.
<cxo> arrrghhh, just so i followed right, 8.04 will eventually get office-3.0?
<_mach> is there a reason for this activity?
<_mach> does anyone have experience with this device?
<Delmarc> Hi... I'm new to Ubuntu... I have downloaded a program in the form of tag.gz and extracted it... how do I make and makeinstall?
<arrrghhh> cxo, when 3.0 is released, yes.
<Kelen> it is automatically upgrade kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.26 for ubuntu?
<Axle> dr_willis: umount: /media/Axle: device is busy
<goodmami> i've got a problem: i'm dualbooting, but grub only starts when I boot from the usb flashdrive that i installed from. perhaps grub didn't install to my mbr?
<Kelen> is there any idea ?
<cxo> GreedyB, what do you mean, redirector?
<dr_willis> Axle,  close all apps that are accessing it.. You may need to reboot if any of them crashed.
<cxo> arrrghhh, thanks
<arrrghhh> how can i check what programs are using how much bandwidth?
<dr_willis> Axle,  or use the force option in unmount
<Delmarc> ?
<cxo> arrrghhh, netop or something, its like top, but for the network
<parkour86> Open Source rocks
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  you may want to look VERY hard for a prebuildt package  - compiling from source will take a bit of learning.
<arrrghhh> cxo, there's netstat i know
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  install the 'build-essential' package for starters
<cxo> no, not netstat
<leoni> Enter text here...
<GreedyB> cxo, something like dyndns used to be.. was wondering if their is something better that has a program for Ubuntu
<cxo> netstat only shows connections
<Delmarc> dr_willis: I tried looking in synaptic, it's not there... besides, I want to learn
<Delmarc> dr_willis: okay
<goodmami> in other words, if i don't boot from the usb stick, it goes straight to starting windows without any boot menu
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  it is in there.. check the spelling.
<dr_willis> !find build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cxo> arrrghhh, http://freshmeat.net/projects/nettop/
<StarTrekkin> is there any way to install encrypted LVM from the normal ubuntu install CD without using the alternative?
<arrrghhh> cxo, i know... i want something that shows what is using x # of bandwidth.  i have a 256kbps download and i don't know wth is using that b/w.
<Delmarc> dr_willis: XMMS :op
<goodmami> but the ubuntu partitions do exist on the hd, and i can use them with the usb stick. any ideas?
<Axle> dr_willis: it still won't unmount, even when I try to force it
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  best thing you can do with xmms. is learn to use an alternaive program
<dr_willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<leoni> gibtss hier leute die deutsch konnen???????????????
<dr_willis> Axle,  now ya know why i normally do all my 'fscking' from a live cd.
<cxo> ahh you need to trace packets down to processes
<Delmarc> dr_willis: which do you recommend personally?
<linxuz3r> how do i use backspace to go back one page in firefox?????????
<youknowme> I'm looking for a good webcam app that supports ftp. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  depends on what you are playing. I tend to use bmpx
<Axle> dr_willis: I can't use a live cd, drive broke while I was trying to fix this same hard drive a few days ago
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  or songbird
<StarTrekkin> can you encrypt the root partition after ubuntu has been installed?
<cxo> then you have to use netstat and tcpdump, and watch the port numbers, i dont know if there is a program for that or not
<dr_willis> Axle,  there are tools to make bootable usb sticks. :)
<cxo> but you can do it manually
<Delmarc> dr_willis: I want something minimal... these other programs with extensive "libraries" and needless features turn me off
<Axle> dr_willis: I don't own a usb stick
<cxo> GreedyB, dynadns has script that does it for you, and its called Dynamic DNS, not a Dynamic IP Redirector
<StarTrekkin> YOU USELESS FUCKS FUCKING BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<StarTrekkin> YOU USELESS FUCKS FUCKING BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> axle guess you reboot then.. or logout and seeif you can unmount the stuff then
<FloodBot1> StarTrekkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GreedyB> cxo, wow I'm not sure why I said that
<GreedyB> cxo, I'm half paying attention and listening to people talk.. my bad
<linxuz3r> how do i use backspace to go back one page in firefox?????????
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  whats the actual 'needs' however.. :)   you just described what you dident want. (in vague terms) :)
<beautifulsnow> Hi.... I just did system upgrade and wicd was upgraded, now the daemon no longer runs at start up ... how would i make it start? :) thanks
<Indoctrine> linxuz3r: Type about:config into Firefox
<Delmarc> dr_willis: heh, yeah, it's often easier :op
<MrCollins> anyone have any luck installing a torrent client on smoothwall?
<Delmarc> dr_willis: but thanks for the suggestions
<cxo> linxuz3r, alt+left
<Indoctrine> linxuz3r: And search for browser.backspace_action
<leoni> ;jpojk;\';p[p
<Kelen> is it automatically upgrade kernel from 2.6.24 to 2.6.26? any idea here?
<Indoctrine> linxuz3r: Set the value to 0
<goodmami> can anyone help with my strange booting problem?
<eugman> Is there any way to view general hardware information from ubuntu? Stuff like hardrive, ram, video card, etc?
<Indoctrine> eugman: System -> Administration -> System Monitor -> System (tab)
<eugman> Indoctrine: thanks
<Delmarc> dr_willis: why does bmpx have "offline mode"?
<jetscreamer> eugman: cat /proc/whatever
<Xavura> When I right click on things in Computer, why can't I make a Link to them
<Indoctrine> eugman: Np
<Xavura> I wanna have a link to the cd rom drive etc. on the desktop
<dr_willis> Delmarc,  no idea.. check its docs.
<civixier> Hi all! Ive got some problems with my atheroswlan. I have installed the build-essential package (including madwifi). So what do I have to do to make it work? (already rebooted once)
<jetscreamer> Xavura: that in the gnome settings
<jetscreamer> or nautilust
<adv_> damn in cups web interface it asks for password and when i enter myuser/pass or root/pass it doesn't work
<jrib> !icons | Xavura
<ubottu> Xavura: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<adv_> is there something specific i need to do for getting cups to work?
<wers>  is there a feature like "dont show when online" for pidgin?
<Indoctrine> Xavura: Or you can create a launcher on the desktop that opens /media/cdrom0
<jrib> !cups | adv_
<ubottu> adv_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<TheApophis> Xavura, the normal settings are that as soon the medium is mounted the Link should appear on the desktop.
<Xavura> ok, how do I create a launcher that opens "File System"
<jrib> adv_: don't know if anything decent is in there.  Doesn't look like it
<adv_> jrib: that's too vague
<adv_> i asked a specific question
<Xavura> computer:///File System/?
<myk_robinson> i need some serious help with my Intel 3945ABG wifi. Here's all the details you could ask for:   http://forums.pcpitstop.com/index.php?showtopic=160231
<fiyawerx> Xavura, nautilus?
<myk_robinson> I have tried all the typical fixes without positive results
<goodmami> does my root partition need to have the boot flag set for grub to recognize it?
<Xavura> bleh?
<Axle> dr_willis: now I get a different error
<Xavura> I want a link to it on the desktop
<cxo> eugman, there used to be a nice program called sysinfo, dont know what happened to it
<jrib> adv_: did you check the stuff in /usr/share/doc for cups?  In the past it has explained the group voodoo you had to do
<fiyawerx> Xavura, under places you can just like drag your home folder to your desktop for one
<_mach> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE.
<MrCollins> has anyone ever heard of installing a bit torrent client on a smoothwall box so I can use it as the bit torrent client, therebye forewarding the torrent data to a folder on my win box? Essentially taking the load off my windoze box as a torrent client?
<Daft_Punk_> !caps _mach
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps _mach
<_mach> WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO GET HELP?
<Daft_Punk_> !caps | _mach
<ubottu> _mach: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dr_willis> _mach,  stop SHOUTING for one.
<dr_willis> _mach,  ask the actual question for seconds.
<fiyawerx> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Axle> dr_willis: does any of this make sense to you?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52681/
<_mach> dr_willis: i've asked this question 5 times today!
<_mach>  i have a problem with my internet access; i have a sierra wireless aircard (evdo) 580.
<_mach> http://rafb.net/p/iqmU4225.html that's the log of gnome-ppp.
<dr_willis> Axle,  use the mount command to see where its mounted and use umount /dev/devicename
<_mach> my lspci -v is also attached there.
<_mach> is there a reason for this activity?
<FloodBot1> _mach: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_mach> does anyone have experience with this device?
<_mach> wtf
<Daft_Punk_> ok guys STRANGE issue here... computer is fine last night, i shut it down properly. this morning the screen res is way out of wack (800x600) instead of 1024x768 so i do a repair of the xorg and try configuring it (no luck) so i install envy and get the proper nvidia driver (no luck) so i give up, shut down and go out for a while, now im back and its FINE... what the? anyways, how can i PRESERVE these settings so incase it happens aga
<Daft_Punk_> in i can revert back to now?
<Indoctrine> _mach: Try and put it all on one line
<_mach> omg.
<MrCollins> Daft_Punk do you think it has something to do with hibernation/standby settings?
<cxo> Oh em gee
<Daft_Punk_> MrCollins, i dont have those settings enabled
<jrib> adv_: anyway, if after you do everything in the docs it still doesn't work, add cupsys to the shadow group and restart the cupsys service.  That's what had to be done in the past
<mneptok> _mach: don;t paste to the channel
<_mach> i have a problem with my internet access; i have a sierra wireless aircard (evdo) 580. http://rafb.net/p/iqmU4225.html that's the log of gnome-ppp. my lspci -v is also attached there. is there a reason for this activity? does anyone have experience with this device?
<_mach> Indoctrine: i have a problem with my internet access; i have a sierra wireless aircard (evdo) 580. http://rafb.net/p/iqmU4225.html that's the log of gnome-ppp. my lspci -v is also attached there. is there a reason for this activity? does anyone have experience with this device?
<_mach> SHUT THE FUCK UP
<MrCollins> *sigh*
<Indoctrine> _mach: The only time I've had something like that as a problem is with Gentoo, as for Ubuntu, its never happened to me
<mneptok> !attitude > _mach
<ubottu> _mach, please see my private message
<jrib> _mach: mind your language in this channel please
<_mach> Indoctrine: you saw the log?
<cxo> Yes its a great british show, try get a copy from your local library
<Axle> dr_willis: it says the volume is corrupt...
<MrCollins> _mach the world does not revolve around you :)
<Delmarc> Does anyone know of a program that will enable KDE to use the same GTK and/or Windows settings as GNOME?
<Indoctrine> Looking now, _mach
<cxo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_Your_Language
<mneptok> MrCollins: you have credible evidence he is not the sun god?
<Daft_Punk_> so anyways, is there a way to preserve the settings i have now? i checked xorg.conf and it doesnt seem to have changed
<MrCollins> mneptok: Oh wait. I don't. Sorry I spoke so soon. :)
<Indoctrine> _mach: You're using a PCI wireless card? Or a wireless modem?
<_mach> MrCollins: it should in a help chan
<vedus> been trawling for a couple days now. can not figure out how to fix the mwheel scroll in gnome. it is way too quick and there's nothing I can find to slow it down. anyone have any thoughts?
<MrCollins> Daft_Punk If I knew how to help you I would. Sorry.
<goodmami> i'll be more specific: i installed ubuntu from the minimal install off a usb flash drive. i have 4 partitions, (1)6gb ubuntu root / (2) 20gb Windows (3) 2gb swap (4) 50gb /home. When I start the computer, Windows starts immediately if I boot from the HD. If I boot from the usb flash drive, I get a grub menu, from which I can load ubuntu with no problems. How can I make grub start without using the flash drive?
<MrCollins> _mach: what should in a help chan?
<_mach> Indoctrine: pci wireless card.
<Daft_Punk_> well if it happens again how can i manually set the resolution on my monitor? i dont know what to add to the xorg.conf file :(
<MrCollins> _mach: do you realize that NO one gets paid in here to help you? It is out of the goodness of someones heart that you get help?
<Indoctrine> God I hope mine doesn't do that when I get around to installing my file server
<_mach> MrCollins: im placing you on ignore
<cxo> Daft_Punk, you cant really force a mode, you could try limit the available modes in xorg.conf or use xrandr on a need-to-need basis
 * MrCollins rejoices
<_mach> Indoctrine: i really don't get it.
<lolwutt99> 𝑺𝑼𝑷
<Indoctrine> _mach: Do you have security enabled on your network?
<demism> I have ripped dvds to 700 avi's is there a way to put multiple movies into a dvd-r and be viewable on my dvd player? or what can I do to get my rips to dvd-r's that are viewable by my dvd player?
 * omolina is away: 11
<jonhnash> i want know when gnome 2.24 will be in ubuntu
<parkour86> I'm working on a new project. It's an open source toilet. Anyone interested in helping me design it?
<demism> 700mb
<MrCollins> demism: encode them as dvd files and burn them
<mneptok> jonhnash: 9.04
<jonhnash> yes?
<_mach> Indoctrine: did you use the gnome ppp?
<vedus> demism: alternative, get a dvd player that supports div-x. you can find them really cheap.
<mneptok> jonhnash: yes.
<jonhnash> it is a crazy why so long time
<_mach> Indoctrine: if you could show me what you did, maybe i'd find out what im doing wrong.
<demism> MrCollins: what do I need to do so? I have k3b and brasero...
<Indoctrine> _mach: For? I haven't set my fileserver up yet.
<mneptok> Indoctrine: this is an EVDO, not 802.11x, card
<jonhnash> hello parkour68 what is about your projects?
<koban> hello
<demism> vedus: if it says it supports divx do I just burn a data cd and I can see them?
<koban> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ufa> helloo!!!
<Indoctrine> mneptok: Beyond my knowledge, sorry, _mach
<ufa> i want to know if it is possible to turn roaming mode off from cli
<_mach> Indoctrine: no, your desktop
<vedus> demism: yes, provided you have divx encoded files you can just burn them and your dvd  player, provided it supports divx, should play them just fine.
<_mach> or haven't you set it up using it
<_mach> ah.
<_mach> :(
<RyeBrye> Is there a 2.6.26 kernel for 8.04 in the repositories?
<ufa> i want to know if it is possible to turn roaming mode off from cli, is it?
<MrCollins> !burndvd | demism
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burndvd
<meoblast001> where do the repos put cgiemail at?
<danbh_intrepid> RyeBrye: i dont think so
<meoblast001> and the whole cgi system
<Indoctrine> _mach: I don't have EVDO, I have an 802.11x in built. Which, although a pain in the proverbial won't help you. :P
<RyeBrye> danbh_intrepid - ok, thanks
 * MrCollins scratchs head
<goodmami> If someone can help me I'll invite them to my birthday party :)
<mneptok> RyeBrye: 8.04 uses a 2.6.24 kernel
<danbh_intrepid> RyeBrye: 2.6.27 is in intrepid
<_mach> Indoctrine: tah.
<XThief> Does anyone know whats the command for deleting a sqlite database?
<jrib> !grub > goodmami
<Indoctrine> _mach: It's much worse if you're using a USB wireless modem, I tried setting my sister's one up today and I couldn't even get it working.
<ubottu> goodmami, please see my private message
<King_Tech> anyone know how to create a new mysql database
<adv_> jrib: thanks that was it]
<mneptok> XThief: rm
<jrib> adv_: you had to add cupsys to shadow?
<RyeBrye> Oh, so with Ubuntu each kernel version is locked into the release version? I'm used to another distro where the kernel gets updated regularly between releases
<mneptok> XThief: sqlite uses flat file XML for a datastore
<XThief> mneptok sqlite rm <database name> ??
<ufa> :(
<danbh_intrepid> RyeBrye: correct, ubuntu releases every 6 months
<mneptok> XThief: no, "rm /path/to/sqlite/db.xml"
<lloyd> Does anyone know if there is a way to enable the numlock on bootup by default?
<goodmami> jrib: thanks I'll try that again
 * RyeBrye can either compile his own kernel, or wait for intrepid he supposes to have lm_sensors work on his P5Q deluxe motherboard
<XThief> mneptok ok, thanks for the help :D
<ufa> does anyone knows how to turn roamiing mode off from networkmanager?
<Indoctrine> Whatever works for ya, RyeBrye. :P
<ANONYMOU5> Would you recommend migrating from vista to ubuntu?
<Indoctrine> ufa: By manually configuring your network
<pw-> lloyd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<ufa> i tried to set in interfaces file
<adv_> jrib: yes and restart the daemon
<ufa> but no work :(
<Indoctrine> ANONYMOU5: We're a rather biased place to be asking. ;)
<jrib> ANONYMOU5: give the ubuntu Desktop cd a try (it is a live cd) and use it if you like it.  The decision is yours
<cxo> ANONYMOU5, if you dont play computer games, definitely
<lloyd> sweet, thanks pw!
<pw-> google is your friend, lloyd
<pw-> =)
<Crowley2> I don't know if thins is right channel BUT the guys who invented ubuntu eee are just GREAT!!! Runs like hell on my 901 with everything working!!
<RyeBrye> ANONYMOU5 - umm... do you go into #{insert-religion-here} and ask if they advocate switching to #{religion} from #{other religion}?
<ANONYMOU5> Perhaps.
<danbh_intrepid> ANONYMOU5: no, I wouldn't.  I would dual boot, and see where that takes you
<Indoctrine> ufa: In the network thing in your System -> Admin
<TheApophis> Religion is BAD!
<adv_> jrib: isnt that a security risk? since the cups user can read the shadow file/
<ANONYMOU5> danbh_intrepid = KNOWS HOW TO RESPOND
<ufa> Indoctrine >> i want from CLI
<mneptok> ANONYMOU5: that's offtopic for a support channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<ANONYMOU5> Imaginary star sticker for you.
<danbh_intrepid> :p
<IntangibleLiquid> ANONYMOU5: i switched from xp to ubuntu and i'm quite happy now
<mneptok> ANONYMOU5: and that <capslock> will land you in detention.
<cxo> i have setup a dual boot recently with vista, because i switched to an ATi video card :(
<Indoctrine> ufa: I'm not sure how to help you then.
<ufa> tnks Indoctrine
 * gmm46 says, "Hi everyone."
<jrib> adv_: I guess, I don't know what cups has to say about that though
<gmm46> ﻿/me kicks danbh_intrepid in the balls!!!! OW!!!!!!!
<gmm46> fuck
 * ANONYMOU5 says, "Hello."
<Indoctrine> !language > gmm46
<ubottu> gmm46, please see my private message
 * gmm46 hi
<Xavura> In the System Monitor for Processes what does "Nice" mean
<gmm46> ok ok srry
<ufa> does anyone knows how to turn roamiing mode off from networkmanager?
<Indoctrine> Niiiice. :P
<glades20> Hey guys. Would any of you know why Firefox would repeatedly quit on someone?
<XThief> mneptok i cant find the path to sqlite
<jrib> ufa: click on properties and select something other than roaming?
<noodlesgc> Xavura a "nice" process will not hog the cpu when other programs want it
<mneptok> glades20: they select "Quit" from the File menu?
<BCM34> I made my mouse disapear by accident
<Xavura> ok
<DigitalFiz> glades20, problem with a plugin?
<glades20> not sure
<ufa> jrib >> thx, but i want in CLI
<friedtofu> flash with firefox on linux suxkz
<jrib> glades20: is libflashsupport installed?
<jrib> ufa: you need to put that in your question :)
<Indoctrine> ufa: Why do you want it in CLI? Do you not have a GUI?
<glades20> I think so
<ufa> i searching for some .conf files
<cxo> glades20, i actually had that problem for the longest time, i had to open ff like 20 times to get it to actually open,
<noodlesgc> Xavura the higher the nice the less the process hogs the gpu
<ufa> Indoctrine >> i prefer to do it from cli
<cxo> glades20, not sure how i fixed it, but i try to keep up with updates
<ufa> for some reason :)
<ufa> is it possible?
<Indoctrine> ufa: Would it not be easier to do it through the GUI? And of course it's possible
<ufa> not through ssh]
<glades20> well, the only thing that I can think of is possible conflicts between two plugins
<trelain> gnome fullscreen games confines the mouse to only part of the screen... anyone handle this?
<BCM34> it still works, but I can't see it. I tried to increase the screen brighness and I pressed fn and the up arrow, which on windows make the screen brighter, but all it did was make my curser disapear.
<vkrolow> Hi. I have one problem with the begin the session of gnome, the session not start then restart and go to the screen of login again. How it's possible I find the log to found this error?
<NicholasJ> ?
<Xavura> Anyone think why I'd have 9 Apache processes running
<Xavura> but I'm not using it
<Xavura> atm
<red_> re
<red_> alias red_brisbane
<ufa> found it
<NicholasJ> hello ?
<NicholasJ> hmmm
<dew5> hello
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Hi!
<noodlesgc> Xavura not sure, but you should be able to disable it in System->Administration->Services
<ufa> thx people
<NicholasJ> hey!
<dew5> anyone know how to config a shared printer?
<Xavura> noodlesgc: I want it running, for when I need to use it
<dew5> through a window sbox
<Xavura> but shouldn't there only be 1 process
<Indoctrine> Various parts of the program, Xavura?
<Xavura> Maybe.
<Xavura> also is it normal in the System Monitor for CPU usage to be up down up down really all over the place
<HollywoodJumper> what kind of SDL package should i install to run the Zsnes emulator?
<dronix> hello
<BCM34> hi
<dew5> hi
<BCM34> it still works, but I can't see it. I tried to increase the screen brighness and I pressed fn and the up arrow, which on windows make the screen brighter, but all it did was make my curser disapear.
<dronix> I love ubuntu
<Indoctrine> Xavura: Mine is up and down too
<NicholasJ> Indoctrine... how long have you been using linux ? i am stuck on this and need help... im new and i been racking my head for 10 hours trying to do this 1 thing ...omg
<billenium> What do i need to have installed to configure and install programs (nginx)?
<dew5> Is any one know how to connect a shared printer?
<NicholasJ> its torture
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I can't remember exactly, what's wrong?
<cxo> I love U, B, Unto the end of time
<Xavura> Indoctrine: Up and down as in, can go up to 100% then down to 10-15 then back up then down?
<NicholasJ> you know OS X  for mac... right
<cxo> eh its untu
<Xavura> every second or so?
<friedtofu> billenium: use Synaptic package manager... blah -
<Indoctrine> Xavura: Hmmm, I don't know
 * cxo needs to work on his pros
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I do.
<Xavura> Meh, ok.
<NicholasJ> how you can run windows on it...
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Uh huh
<NicholasJ> well i can across this program VirtualBox...
<Fat> For some reason I have lost the Title Bar at the top of open program windows and can't figure where it's gone. Any thoughts?
<billenium> friedtofu: i need to know what to install first... isnt it called compile tools? or something... hmmm
<NicholasJ> its like that but for linux
<cxo> Fat, are you using OSX?
<NicholasJ> and it loooooks sooooo cooooool
<dew5> fat just the close icons?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Okay.
<NicholasJ> i want it but i cant get it
<NicholasJ> thats my problem :/
<dronix> lets find it
<lubemnky> Hello everyone.
<NicholasJ> it sucks i know
<Crowley2> Does anybody know a simple address book application in GNOME which imports common address book files without having to install evolution and/or swiftdove???
<dew5> fat like minimis, maxiumis and close?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Why can't you get it?
<valros> hey i have an issue, not fully experimented but i have 2 monitors with different resolutions, the resolution manager overlaps them, i will rearrange them but it wont save the settings
<dronix> @Fat: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/10/17/ubuntu-desktop-effects-fixing-the-missing-titlebar/
<NicholasJ> i click on the link... and it says forbidden!
<NicholasJ> i dont want it to be forbiddin!
<cxo> Crowley2, did you look around gnomefiles.org?
<Indoctrine> You can get VirtualBox through your Add/Remove programs, NicholasJ
<NicholasJ> i just started to dig this open source thing
<NicholasJ> you know ?
<NicholasJ> i can!
<NicholasJ> i tried tho... lol
<Fat> cxo:  Have been fiddling with Compiz-Fusion today and it's still on the box, does that answer your question?
<Xavura> Anyone know some kind of program to monitor net usage
<NicholasJ> okay i look for it again
<Xavura> I know there's something built-in but I'm thinking more
<Xavura> something that'll keep results of network usage per day and add it all up and have averages etc.
<Crowley2> @cxo No, I didn't. Just a guess???
<NicholasJ> indoctrine... do you know if virtualbox is any good ?
<dronix> did the link work?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Go into System -> Administration -> Software sources
<lubemnky> does anyone here have experience with wireless printers?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I've heard so
<NicholasJ> okay...
<billenium> "C compiler gcc is not found" - when i do sudo apt-get install gcc it says it is installed.
<NicholasJ> hey indoctrine... real quick... i got another question
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ:
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Yeah?
<dew5> can any one help with connecting a orinter?
<dew5> printer*
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Make sure the top four checkboxes on the window that comes up are checked, okay?
<Crowley2> @cox Nothing usefull from the repositories?
<NicholasJ> i got a external HD right... well i cant read anything off it because it is NTFS...
<NicholasJ> how can i read my music files on it from itunes...
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: It should automatically mount...
<Xavura> Anyone, I'm looking for some kind of application that can monitor network usage. There's a built-in one but it only provides real-time statistics/statistics since I last started my PC. I want it to kind of add-up so I could say look how many bytes I received in the last month for example.
<NicholasJ> thats all i want is my music and my pictures and i will throw windows away
<NicholasJ> it wont mount
<lubemnky> I may be able to help you with a standard printer configuration dew5
<NicholasJ> i click it and yeah
<NicholasJ> i get a error
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: What's the error?
<dew5> lubemnky ok
<cxo> Fat, you try logoff and login again? has to be a theme of some kind
<NicholasJ> okay hold on i tell you
<lubemnky> dew5 are you still there
<Fat> dronix: Me thinks you hit the nail on the head with your suggestion.  Just looked at the link you sent and will now leave for a bit to investigate further.....Thanks.
<dew5> fat press alt+f2
<dew5> fat do u have emerald?
<dronix> @Fat: your welcome hope it helps
<NicholasJ> Cannot mount volume.  Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume
<billenium> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<NicholasJ> thats the error
<dew5> lubemnkey how do i set up a printer?
<dew5> lubemnky through a windows ichine
<Indoctrine> Can you type "fdisk" into a terminal while your external HDD is plugged in and paste it to Pastebin?
<Fat> cxo:  Will try your suggestion then follow up on the website previously suggested.
<lubemnky> what kind of printer is it and connection type
<Crowley2> Tankx cxo, I'll have a look..
<Indoctrine> Errr, paste the output to pastebin, NicholasJ
<dew5> connon
<Fat> Dew 5: Yes, Emerald installed if I remember correctly.
<Indoctrine> Oops, type fdisk -l, sorry
<dew5> and modem network
<NicholasJ> pastebin ?
<Indoctrine> www.pastebin.ca <--
<NicholasJ> uhhhh...
<dew5> fat alt+f2 and type emerald --replace
<NicholasJ> :\
<Indoctrine> ?
<lubemnky> are you sharing through a network?
<NicholasJ> im kinda new at this
<dew5> yes
<NicholasJ> whats pastebin
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I'll show you mine
<phuzion> Flash in Firefox isn't working, and I can't remember if I ever got it working.  What's the easiest way to uninstall/reinstall it?
<NicholasJ> okay ?
<lubemnky> you want to use cups then
<dew5> ok
<dronix> phuzion: go to your synaptic manager and look up flash, reinstall it
<Indoctrine> http://indoctrine.pastebin.ca/1215330 <-- This is my paste. You can paste things to my pastebin if you like, NicholasJ
<dew5> how do i use cups
<phuzion> dronix, thanks
<NicholasJ> okay
<NicholasJ> thanks for the help
<Fat> dew 5: Just determined emerald IS NOT installed...
<NicholasJ> btw
<dew5> fta ok
<dew5> fat*
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Hang on a sec, I just realised there's something wrong with MY output. :P
<lubemnky> look through the forums for setting up cups it is well documented and not too difficult.
<woli> can i give a custom icon to python scripts?
<NicholasJ> uhhh okay
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Can you paste yours up?
<NicholasJ> that took me to a website...
<dew5> ok ty
<NicholasJ> i dont know where mine is :P
<NicholasJ> maybe i can find it
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Huh? The pastebin is where you put large amounts of text rather than pasting in the channel
<NicholasJ> yeah... about that... i never used this IRC before either...
<BCM34> NicholasJ: no problem, people come in there like that all the time
<Indoctrine> That's oka
<Indoctrine> *okay
<NicholasJ> so the pastebin is like you speaking german... only my wife could understand it :p
<dronix> nicholasj: try pastebin.com
<NicholasJ> okay
<Indoctrine> Hahaha
<Indoctrine> The problem with my output was that it was showing my SD card and not the HDD in my computer. XD
<|2-bits|> how do I look up my ip address?
<Xavura> Anyone, I'm looking for some kind of application that can monitor network usage. There's a built-in one but it only provides real-time statistics/statistics since I last started my PC. I want it to kind of add-up so I could say look how many bytes I received in the last month for example.
<NicholasJ> OKAY! i put it in the pastebin!
<Indoctrine> Do you have the link it gave you?
<NicholasJ> what do it put for as a name !
<jrib> |2-bits|: ifconfig  for the local one
<NicholasJ> okay
<NicholasJ> hold on i need a link!
<lubemnky> 2bits in terminal type if config or iwconfig one of these should show your ip
<NicholasJ> LOL
<|2-bits|> thanks :)
<kenalex_> hello
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: ;) You'll get the hang of it
<nickz327> question
<nickz327> how do i resize my linux partition
<nickz327> live cd?
<lubemnky> are you using a hard drive as well nickz
<kenalex_> are there  any apps in linux that would need the  gpu power of a powerful gfx card such as the  Geforce 8800 GTX
<nickz327> i have 2 hdds
<nickz327> one linux
<nickz327> one xp
<NicholasJ> okay its taking a while to load... (this is the longest i ever had to wait to load something in Linux... WOW amazing...
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: That'd more likely be your internet. ;o
<NicholasJ> windows i would be here until new years eve
<lyfalways> i need some help getting python opengl to work correctly
<nickz327> i want to create a storage partition on my linux hdd, cause the xp hdd is running out of room
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Or the website, pastebin is known to be slow
<lyfalways> if anyone can help
<Xavura> nickz327: Ground the one who uses XP until he switches >:D
<lubemnky> you can use fdisk in terminal
<nickz327> i'd prefer to use a gui for something that can brick ubuntu
<Jazzy_Jeff> hello everyone
<MTecknology> nickz327: Live CD is easiest
<NicholasJ> oh okay its cool, im patient... i been trying to get virtualbox for like 10 hours and i still dont got that :P
<nickz327> k
<Xavura> Why does #ubuntu-community take me to #ubuntu-locoteams
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Mine installed just fine, did you go into Software Sources?
<Fat> To all who helped with suggestions re: lost title bar...Just left for a few minutes to reboot and that did the trick.  Will try to see in future if same happens again and try to determine what caused it.  Again, thanks all!...
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: what are you having troubles with?
<Indoctrine> Fat: It could be Compiz, I had that happen to me
<NicholasJ> and i guess its been in system>administration>software sources   ?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Yep
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Make sure the top 4 check boxes are checked
<NicholasJ> yeah... i been trying to DL it from the internet LOL
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NicholasJ> the top 4
<Alejandr0> good afternoon
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Yep
<dronix> good afternoon to you
<Indoctrine> MTecknology: He's new to Ubuntu
<Alejandr0> hi i have a problem migrating from XP to ubuntu can someone guide me?
<Xavura> Why does #ubuntu-community take me to #ubuntu-locoteams
<zewm_> !ask | Alejandr0
<ubottu> Alejandr0: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NicholasJ> yeah im new to ubuntu
<NicholasJ> what he said
<thiebaude> AlejandrO:what is the problem?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Did you check those boxes? Try downloading it from Add/Remove Programs again.
<Xavura> Why does #ubuntu-community take me to #ubuntu-locoteams?
<dronix> alejandr0: shoot
<violetdream> Hey, I need help configuring a wireless connection
<violetdream> Anyone good at that?
<Alejandr0> its like when Wubi resets the PC so it can start the instalattion of ubuntu i doesnt start i press ESC key to fin out Grubs Menu list and when i press enter on the first one that is the installation it says ERROR 15 some advice?
<Xavura> What's the best way to find an app...?
 * omolina is away: return 1
<NicholasJ> hmmm
<NicholasJ> what boxes agian ?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: The top four on the first tab
<NicholasJ> theirs like 6 tabs in system sources and a lot of boxes to check
<tritium> omolina: please disable that
<meoblast001> how do i setup CGIEmail?
<NicholasJ> okay thats easy
<Xavura> Sigh
<dronix> Alejandr0: is this 8.04?
<violetdream> No one good with wireless connections?
<Alejandr0> yeah it is
<tritium> !wireless | violetdream
<ubottu> violetdream: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<meoblast001> how do i setup CGIEmail?
<Alejandr0> x_86 64 bits for AMD
<tritium> meoblast001: please don't repeat
<NicholasJ> wow
<meoblast001> ppl told me im supposed to repeat myself
<cxo> oh sweet, you can get an XPS with ubuntu on it
<Guest61512> finally some commands I know =)
<tyler> can someone help me get dts reconized by my receiver
<ninjasense> can someone help me with a programming question?
<NicholasJ> its updating alot of stuff
<tritium> !repeat | meoblast001 (No, you're not supposed to.)
<ubottu> meoblast001 (No, you're not supposed to.): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daddyrabbitt> I am having an issue with my touch pad on my Dell XPS laptop, anyone here knowledgeable about such things?
<meoblast001> Ubuntu doesnt care about this package
<violetdream> Thanks but I have a more specific problem that I'm not sure is covered
<meoblast001> i doubt i'll find it
<Guest61512> Is there anyone here whould be willing to talk privately about ati drivers?
<violetdream> I have the wirelss up and running, but I'm trying to connect to my repeater and it's not working
<thiebaude> meoblast001:what package?
<meoblast001> cgiemail
<MTecknology> meoblast001: sometimes you do need to repeat - after a significant amount of time has passed - maybe 1x/hr
<NicholasJ> Indoctrine... so is it true i cannot play my games threw ubuntu ?
<MTecknology> !info cgiemail
<ubottu> cgiemail (source: cgiemail): CGI Form-to-Mail converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-31 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 188 kB
<NicholasJ> like world of war craft and call of duty 4 and stuff
<meoblast001> 1x/hr? then im f*ck*d
<zewm_> meoblast001: http://web.mit.edu/wwwdev/cgiemail/webmaster.html#download
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I'm not really an expert on games.
<meoblast001> they dont help me with my problem
<meoblast001> s
<Jazzy_Jeff> it depends on the games.
<meoblast001> they assume i should already know how to fix the errors but not know how to install it
<NicholasJ> yeah me either
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: I'm not really an expert on anything. xD
<MTecknology> !google > meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<zazoo> how do i find out what type of hardwear is in my box in this os eg bel arc advisor
<Batty4> meoblast001, what's your issue with installation?
<NicholasJ> yeah me either... sucks dont it ?
<violetdream> It's also got a wpa key, keeps asking for the key over and over
<Jazzy_Jeff> install wine and do a search for the game under wine. World of Warcraft should play fine
<riegersn> Wired on my windows laptop i get 18-20 down, wired on my linux desktop same connection i get 6-7 down. where do I start!??!? how can i fix this?
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Hehe, yeah
<violetdream> I have the info on this connection on windows
<NicholasJ> always gotta ask for help ...
<MTecknology> zazoo: lspci
<thiebaude> meoblast001:http://packages.debian.org/sid/cgiemail
<meoblast001> Batty4: try it out yourself http://m.mysticgalaxies.com:8080/testce.html
<dronix> Alejandr0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=736469
<meoblast001> that's my error
<NicholasJ> i hate that... good thing im patient i guess or i'd be screwed
<Batty4> zazoo depends on the component, there's lspci, cat /proc/cpuinfo, dmesg, and more.
<Alejandr0> Dronix: Ty
<Alejandr0> let me read it
<daddyrabbitt> I play world of warcraft fine using Wine, just make sure you set the video options for openGL
<zazoo> is that a program
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Has your paste uploaded yet?
<Guest61512> will somebody please talk to me privately about ati drivers??
<NicholasJ> hmmm
<NicholasJ> nope
<tritium> Guest61512: have you read the wiki page?
<MTecknology> !ati | Guest61512
<ubottu> Guest61512: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NicholasJ> daddyrabbit, you play game threw wine ?
<daddyrabbitt> Wine is a program install it using synaptic or apt-get
<tyler> i cant get dts to work
<daddyrabbitt> I do, mostly Warcraft though and use ventrilo for voice chat
<Indoctrine> daddyrabbitt: You'll probably have to show him step by step
<NicholasJ> what the hell is wine...!!!! i though virtualbox would make it so i could play a game or too
<tritium> NicholasJ: language, please
<danbh_intrepid> !wine | NicholasJ
<ubottu> NicholasJ: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<NicholasJ> sorry
<lubemnky>  My synaptic is broken!
<thebigkick> new to irc
<daddyrabbitt> to install Wine I use apt get just type in sudo apt-get install wine
<danbh_intrepid> lubemnky: can you pastebin the error?
<MTecknology> lubemnky: little more info?
<thebigkick> my first time; but don't call me a virgin!
<violetdream> I'm sure it's just a simple fix, I just don't know what IPs to put in manually, though I do have the windows ones :)
<NicholasJ> i wont swear , but 10 hours to get virtualbox and now im told to get WINE...
<NicholasJ> OMG
<NicholasJ> like sucks
<FloodBot1> NicholasJ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daddyrabbitt> WINE is easy
<NicholasJ> life
<Indoctrine> NicholasJ: Either will work
<NicholasJ> really
<R_YoYo_R> NicholasJ, what are you trying to accomplish?
<tyler> is there a dts library i need to get in order for it to wkr?
<riegersn> Wired on my windows laptop i get 18-20 down, wired on my linux desktop same connection i get 6-7 down. where do I start!??!? how can i fix this?
<Indoctrine> I'm going afk though, because I need to eat.
<lubemnky> iit won't connect to any repositoris something about no public key avail
<daddyrabbitt> you can play using virtual box, but performance wiull suffer
<Batty4> meoblast001,  With CGI mail, you should have a server-side script in which processes the form.  Your HTML seems fine.  Your action however, sends to another text file...  Is this file (http://m.mysticgalaxies.com:8080/testce.html) configured to send email based upon your form?
<Daft_Punk_> when i boot my computer, i see the usplash, then i see the nvidia logo, then my login screen and everything is fine (refresh rate of monitor 50hz and size 1024x768) sometimes i start the computer and its just usplash and login (no nvidia splash) and i think the driver is not loading, and the res goes to 800x600. how can i make sure the driver is being loaded properly every time?
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: wine isn't a 100% success story, it's a little more hit and miss. VirtualBox is 100% hit
<meoblast001> Batty4: yes
<Genizon> <Klaxon> Daft Punk, what drivers?
<NicholasJ> i just want to use linux as my OS but every now and rhen my friends get me to play a game or too... like call of duty 4 or world of warcraft... and yeah... thats it
<violetdream> sigh, anyone? I'm sure it's just really really simple
<NicholasJ> virtualbox = good...
<daddyrabbitt> NicholasJ- have you got Warcraft installed anywhere already you have access to the program, or do you have to install it from scratch?
<Daft_Punk_> Genizon, i have nvidia MX4000 (96.xx i believe) i used envy
<Jordan_U> Daft_Punk:
<NicholasJ> wine = not so good..
<MTecknology> !appdb | NicholasJ
<ubottu> NicholasJ: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<NicholasJ> GOT IT!
<Doc|Food> NicholasJ: You got VirtualBox? :)
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: Personally, I'd go with vbox for those
<Genizon> <Klaxon> Nicholas, if you want t play COD4, you wont really get good performance from virtualisation
<Jordan_U> Daft_Punk: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<carpediem> violetdream: hard to answer a Q you didn't ask (or at least I don't see your Q)
<NicholasJ> not yet... i was waiting for the pastebin to load but its not yet
<NicholasJ> :(
<Daft_Punk_> Jordan_U, ok just give me a min :)
<daddyrabbitt> if you want fooproff for running games directly under Linux, consider Cedega
<NicholasJ> stupid internet
<meoblast001> Batty4: why does it say template not in valid directory
<violetdream> Oh, I did before but no one answered :) I am trying to connect to my wireless repeater and it won't connect, keeps asking for WPA password
<violetdream> Connects fine on windows
<john__> how would i delete all of a certain file type from a directory, including its subdirectories?
<carpediem> violetdream: are you sure it's WPA Personal on your router?
<violetdream> Well, after I do repair connection, it does have some weird IPs but I'm not sure how to set them manually and when I tried it didn't seem to help
<MTecknology> violetdream: sure you're using the right pass?
<zelrikriando> violetdream, sounds like some parameter issue
<Jordan_U> john__: The find command
<dronix> violetdream: do u have the password?
<violetdream> Yup
<violetdream> Yeah I do
<Batty4> Errors do not appear for no reason.  http://archives.devshed.com/forums/www-138/errors-in-cgiemail-1436152.html  Check that.
<john__> thanks Jordan_U
<violetdream> it's what I'm using on this machine (windows)
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: What are you having issues with in vbox?
<violetdream> The repeater has some weird IPs I had to set
<Daft_Punk_> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/52691/
<Jordan_U> john__: np
<NicholasJ> so virtualbox should be in add/remove now...
<daddyrabbitt> john_: you can use rm from a command line, but be extremely careful
<NicholasJ> i cant find it
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: did you reload your packages?
<violetdream> I can give you guys the IPs that windows is reporting
<NicholasJ> man... i cant belieeve thats a load of... alot of swear words LOL!
<zelrikriando> violetdream, the network manager on ubuntu can be a bit stupid...there are tricks to make it work...I struggled a lot before for no reason...but once it works..it's for good
<thiebaude> nicholasj:is it in synaptic?
<daddyrabbitt> For me virtualbox is under applications
<venger> whats the point of ath0:avahi?  I booted up without a network connection, that device configure itself to some foreign ipaddress which iptables on my masquerade considered it a martian source.  The main thing is after restoring the connection, i couldn't get ifdown/up or /etc/init.d/networking restart to really do anything with eth0.
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: open synaptic, choose reload, and look for it
<carpediem> violetdream: does "dmesg" say anything interesting when you try to connect?
<Delmarc> I got a major problem!! Whenever I run synaptic I get this error:
<Delmarc> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Daft_Punk_> Jordan_U, my monitor just went all black for 1 second then came back
<Delmarc> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<violetdream> Oh great, that's reassuring :) it works fine on my uni's connection
<NicholasJ> synaptic...
<Delmarc> What can I do?
<NicholasJ> where that at ?
<Batty4> meoblast001, possibly in /etc/cgiemail.conf you should have a templatedir= directive that points to either the script or form.  Make sure it points to the directory.
<violetdream> how do I check or run dmesg?
<NicholasJ> add/remove ?
<Batty4> violetdream, Just type in dmesg at the shell.
<violetdream> ok doing that now, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> john__: As daddyrabbitt said, be very careful when trying to automate the  deletion of files, *there is no undelete for ext3*
<MTecknology> Delmarc: pastebin the output of dpkg --configure -a
<carpediem> violetdream: from the command line, you type dmesg
<bobertdos> Delmarc: Do what it says. In a terminal, type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<NicholasJ> okay founf synaptic
<john__> Jordan_U: thanks for the warning, i have backups
<NicholasJ> let me see if i can find VB
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: good - cause I forgot the default menus
<tyler> can someone help me get my dts working
<zelrikriando> violetdream, one think I found out is that disabling the wired connexion seems to make it work better
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: make sure to click reload first
<violetdream> ok I'm trying to connect again and once it gives me the pass popu again I'll run dmesg
<violetdream> Cool I'll try that as well
<Jordan_U> Daft_Punk_: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<NicholasJ> MTecknology... okay
<zelrikriando> I mean you'll have better chances to connect
<zelrikriando> :)
<daddyrabbitt> john_: I would reccoment running ls and redirecting to a file to verify wehat you are deleting in advance
<NicholasJ> sounds easy enough
<valros_> hey guys i have a problem, with nvidia restricted drivers, i have no control over double monitors, is their an nvidia control panel i can get?
<violetdream> lots of "link is not ready" and no IPv6 routers present
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: it's a button in the top left ;) - it's a way to upgrade your system too
<Daft_Punk_> Jordan_U, I am using 8.04 hardy heron
<violetdream> link is not ready, then link becomes ready
<violetdream> then no IPv6 routers present
<thiebaude> nicholasj:do a search in the synaptic search box
<NicholasJ> :P
<thiebaude> do
<NicholasJ> yeah i found it thanks
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: if you click the 3 buttons left to right you wind up with an upgraded system
<NicholasJ> okay
<valros_> anyone have the answer, an nvidia control panel, dual monitors specifically
<MTecknology> hurray - a help a day keeps the issues away
<violetdream> How do I turn off eth0 from command line?
<NicholasJ> click 3 button left to right...
<NicholasJ> and upgraded system...
<violetdream> or from the network thing, can't figure it out
<MTecknology> vorian: ifconfig eth0 down
<NicholasJ> okay....
<ClintEastwood> you have all the updates for you nvidia card?
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: everything up to date - update-manager does the same
<bobertdos> !twinview |velros_
<ubottu> velros_: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Batty4> valros, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings; gksu nvidia-settings   Should be able to setup double monitors from there.  Will have to reset X with ctrl+alt+backspace after the first command though.
<violetdream> ok done
<violetdream> going to try to connect on wireless again
<valros_> k, will try, thx
<tritium> bobertdos: twinview is also deprecated in favor of xrandr
<bobertdos> tritium: ah yes, right ;)
<ackstorm> I had the weirdest thing happen today, I tried to upgrade my system, and got the message "too many clients open in your x server" and I only had 5 apps open, I rebooted and everything was fine, but does anyone know why?
<violetdream> doing the same things, link not ready, link becomes ready, and no IPv6 routers present
<violetdream> Not sure what those mean
<tritium> bobertdos: :)
<NicholasJ> okay i got like 1000 things that say virtualbox on it...
<NicholasJ> what one do i click ?
<NicholasJ> all of them ?
<dronix> just virtualbox
<thiebaude> nicholasj:the first one
<R_YoYo_R> NicholasJ, a bunch say mods right/
<NicholasJ> yeah a bunch say mods
<zazoo> what that ati link again
<NicholasJ> the first 2 dont tho...
<MTecknology> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zazoo> thanx
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: you want "virtualbox"
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: everything else get's selected when you choose that
<dronix> NicholasJ: virtualbox-ose
<zazoo> lol i found this pc in the trash had blue death screen only one way to fix that
<NicholasJ> virtualbox - ose            or                virtualbox-ose-dbg                           ?
<NicholasJ> okay ose it is !
<valros_> ok resetting the session before and after enabling the second screen does nothing, reverts back to disabling it
<Tim> how do i find out if my xbunto network card is using dhcp with right subnet mask
<dronix> ifconfig
<NicholasJ> could i just mark all upgrades ?
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: after installing it - configuring it and and running it is very comparable to vmware
<Tim> xubunto
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: ya
<NicholasJ> and just go with it ?
<cxo> the subnet mask is assigned by the dhcp server
<MTecknology> NicholasJ: you can do both at the same time
<Tim> cxo if the card is set to static ip address ...?
<NicholasJ> vmware ?  whats   vmware   ?
<Batty4> Are there any video editing software packages as advanced as Sony Vegas that are available on Linux?  Just curious if anyone is into that.
<thiebaude> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<cxo> Tim, you want to know if the card got its ip from the dhcp server or if you set it manually?
<tyler> !dts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dts
<Tim> yes indeed cxo
<NicholasJ> oh okay
<NicholasJ> i guess that is what vmware is...
<Tim> i have searchin for that truth for many days:cxo
<thiebaude> :)
<NicholasJ> !lost!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lost!
<ASrock> im trying to install vmware in ubuntu and i went to the terminal and typed "chmod +x vmware-install.pl && ./vmware-install.pl                  what am i doing wrong?
<Batty4> NicholasJ, with VMWare you can actually install Linux inside of Windows, and Windows inside of Linux.  Kind of cool.
<NicholasJ> ubottu... you know nothing about lost i see that !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adalgiso> ASrock: do you get an error message?
<thiebaude> lol
<NicholasJ> that is kinda cool batty4
<cxo> Tim, in linux there isnt a way to tell that information, because of the way things are modularised, the dhcp client process on your pc uses the same method to set the ip as you would, easiest way i would see is, ifconfig eth0 down, and run dhclient
<ASrock> adalgiso: yep it tells me to rerun as super user although i have done the same command with sudo in front of it and supplied the correct password
<pikeshouse88> hey guys
<Batty4> I used to use something that was really slow, I think it was virtualpc.  Took like 7 hours for a Slackware installation.
<adalgiso> ASrock: try just separating the commands and "sudo"ing each of them
<thiebaude> wow batty4
<ASrock> ok
<NicholasJ> soo... how can i learn about ubuntu ?
<dronix> youtube
<pikeshouse88> through my dlink router, to torrent Ubuntu, would i get faster performance by using the "port forwarding option" for 6881 tcp or the virtual server option for 6881 tcp
<tritium> NicholasJ: hang out here
<Tim> ifconfig: cxo
<NicholasJ> like all this update and stuff and this and that
<adalgiso> ASrock: alternatively, you can install vmware with apt or synaptic
<NicholasJ> okay i can hang out here...
<NicholasJ> this is easy
<Gr33n3gg> pikeshouse88: Portforwarding the correct ports sometimes gets you a faster connection.
<NicholasJ> im stuck in iraq...
<NicholasJ> going home in...
<cxo> Tim, ifconfig does not show how the address was assigned
<NicholasJ> 17 days
<NicholasJ> i can stay here untill then
<Batty4> LOL I fail, I asked for something equivalent to Sony Vegas for Linux, then tried a quick search, first result mentions Cinelerra.
<ASrock> adalgiso: ok now im getting "sudo: unable to resolve host novacomp"      (novacomp is what i named my computer)
<adalgiso> NicholasJ: are you allowed to say where?  Ive got some friends there now
<pikeshouse88> Gr33n3gg: should i portforward 6881-6890 for faster downloads?
<Tim> yes i just did it:cxo
<pikeshouse88> or just 6881
<ASrock> adalgiso: i cant find vmware in synaptic
<Tim> cxo i am trying to connect to internet using adsl rounter
<NicholasJ> adalgiso what ?
<ancientadm> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<_haywire_> Ping Reply  ancientadm  1 Second  Pingy o'Meter
<Gr33n3gg> pikeshouse88: Doesn't matter what port. Whatever port your torrent client is using.
<NicholasJ> yeah i can stay here in this IRC thingy...
<cxo> Tim, i think you are confused. ifconfig will show you WHAT the addresses are., not HOW they were set
<ancientadm> !whois sugi
<Tim> it connected last night to the isp server...i could browse the internet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois sugi
<adalgiso> NicholasJ: are you allowed to say where you are in Iraq?  I have some friends in the Marine Corps who are in Iraq now.
<NicholasJ> i got nothing to do for the next 17 days... i go home soon...
<violetdream> Is the no ipv6 routers present thing a problem? is that's what's causing the issue?
<NicholasJ> yeah im in iraq too... i just did a 15 month deployment....
<meoblast001> please help im losing my mind..... how do i make sendmail send over a port higher than 6000
<Tim> in windows world u would set the card to dhcp:cxo
<meoblast001> i have webmin if it makes it any easier
<NicholasJ> waiting for the bird to fly me outta here
<adalgiso> ASrock: hmmm im out of ideas, which distro are you using?
<valros_> ok, how do i put myself in the sudoers file
<tritium> valros_: add the user to the admin group
<cxo> Tim, in linux you would use dhclient, a script that sends a broadcast packet and reads the reply and sets the ip-address for you, no magic
<ASrock> adalgiso: ubuntu
<ancientadm> meoblast001: interesting, you've hit the hardcoded sendmail port limit...
<thiebaude> good night everyone,nicholasj, be safe
<NicholasJ> goodnight
<NicholasJ> thiebaude
<adalgiso> ASrock: I ask because thats a very strange error message.  I've never run into that before when installing vmware
<woli> how do i run an sh file that is not a shell script?
<Tim> cxo do u need to run dhcp client in order to use dsl light (adsl rounter):cxo
<adalgiso> ASrock try opening a terminal and doing sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<NicholasJ> Indoctrine... so anything i could ever want for Ubuntu, is in add/remove or synaptic ?
<Gr33n3gg> woli: it would need a .sh extension.
<mrkris> any xen users here?
<dronix> nicholasj: yes, as long as you have the right repositories
<cxo> Tigge, yes, but if you use the gui or the services part of the distro, you dont need to run dhclient manually
<ASrock> adalgiso: im trying to install workstation
<NicholasJ> what is a repositorie  ?
<woli> Gr33n3gg: it has, but i cannot run it
<NicholasJ> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<adalgiso> NicholasJ: the repos tell your computer where to download programs from and what dependencies exist
<Kelen> vmware is not open source.
<ancientadm> NicholasJ: a source of software packages
<NicholasJ> awww the bot didnt work
<ASrock> adalgiso: would sudo apt-get install vmware-workstation work
<Gr33n3gg> woli: You gotta set the right permissions. Usually you can right click on it and in the properties set it as executable.
<NicholasJ> okay so to get them all i got to do it reload right ?
<ancientadm> NicholasJ: it did work
<meoblast001> ancientadm: wtf... all i know is my ISP has limits on ports
<adalgiso> ASrock: specifically, vmware workstation is OS X software
<meoblast001> i've done this before
<Gr33n3gg> or sudo chmod 0777 <myfile.sh>
<meoblast001> i want to do it again
<ASrock> oh
<adalgiso> ASrock: you want vmware server, which will let your run other OS's at the same time
<dronix> virtualbox should work just fine
<ASrock> ok
<ancientadm> meoblast001: oh, so its your ISP that has a limit, and you want to go around that?
<NicholasJ> yeah the bot did work thats freaking awesome!
<violetdream> I tried restarting all the networking and ti's still not working
<meoblast001> ancientadm: yes... i did this when i had fedora but cant remember how
<ASrock> adalgiso: well the way i was trying before seemed like it suddenly worked
<meoblast001> please help all i want to do is go to bed
<ASrock> adalgiso: thanks anyway though
<adalgiso> ASrock: y/w
<woli> Gr33n3gg: i am refering to a compressed sh file
<NicholasJ> meoblast001
<jerbear> anyone able to get deskbar applet to search firefox bookmarks?
<NicholasJ> i can help you with that!
<meoblast001> ok thanx
<NicholasJ> see the button ?
<Gr33n3gg> woli: Compressed shell script....? Uhh perhaps Google your problem.
<meoblast001> what button?
<cxo> heh #ubuntu is really a something for some people
<NicholasJ> just push it man... just push it
<meoblast001> stfu
<violetdream> I just saw a link online about another person having problems with their wireless repeater on ubuntu forms but it was never solved
<ancientadm> lol
<woli> Gr33n3gg: not compressed shell script, compressed file, like zip or tarball
<NicholasJ> lol
<NicholasJ> oops
<NicholasJ> i pissed him off
<Gr33n3gg> woli: Ohhh. Just extract the archive then.
<SimonPhoto> Firefox is defaulting to google.es when I use the searchbar - anyone know why?
<adalgiso> woli: tar xvzf yourfile
<woli> thanks adalgiso
<Gr33n3gg> Indeed.
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: go to preferences on the google page and change that
<SimonPhoto> ﻿carandraug: Unlikely to be a system settings issue, then?
<ancientadm> woli: are you trying to make a zip or tar file executable in linux?
<Batty4> meoblast001, ISPs generally block 1-2 of ports 25, 26, and generally recommend 587 if they block it.  Also you may need to figure out your ISPs recommended SMTP servers.
<dan_> Help --- In my PERL Webcrawling script i call: my $request = HTTP::Request->new(GET => $URL); but my script fails and says -- "500 Can't connect to www.perl.com:80 (connect: No route to host)" Any Ideas???
<pawan1> hi
<woli> ancientadm: i am trying to opened a compressed sh(ar) file
<woli> but the tar xvzf did not succeed
<Batty4> dan_,  try #perl
<ancientadm> woli: what was the error?
<meoblast001> Batty4: i know you can send email out of any port right? just accept from a specific port
<meoblast001> thats what i need
<violetdream> Could someone just go through this with me really fast, I have the IP, DNS, DHCP, gateway, everything on windows
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: change the interface language. It will still give google.es but your results will be from the google.com
<meoblast001> something over 6 thousand something
<violetdream> But ubuntu is not picking it up
<adalgiso> woli: Shar (type "sh filename.shar" to unpack
<violetdream> Automatically, so I need some way to input these values, I tried to do it manually but I may have done it wrong or it was not working
<SimonPhoto> Is this a known issue, or jsut me?
<Batty4> meoblast001, chances are you have to select the port to send from your server-side cgiemail script.
<adalgiso> woli: from Google
<woli> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<woli> tar: Child returned status 1
<woli> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dronix> violetdream: is this a fresh install or upgrade
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: I think gogle redirects according to your IP
<woli> gonna try that sh thing...
<violetdream> fresh install
<meoblast001> Batty4: no.. you select this in Sendmail.. thats 1 thing i remember
<ancientadm> violetdream: is your router a windows box? o_o
<violetdream> No
<violetdream> It is a wireless repeater
<woli> adalgiso: thanks! that worked
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: when I took my computer to other countries, it uses the google from that country
<violetdream> a router running ddwrt
<SimonPhoto> thank you.  Although no one in 50 miles of me speaks spanish :)
<NicholasJ> anyone here use virtualbox ?
<adalgiso> woli: yep.  tar wouldnt work becuase I thought you were dealing with a .tar.gz file
<dronix> violetdream: so ubuntu is not picking up the signal u're saying?
<SimonPhoto> ﻿NicholasJ: I do.
<violetdream> It is picking up the signal
<violetdream> I just cannot connect
<NicholasJ> whats a name i should give to the virtual machine ?
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: did someone used gmail in spanish?
<dronix> k
<violetdream> it repeatedly asks for the WPA password, which is correct
<MrCollins> has anyone ever tried installing a torrent client on smoothwall or can someone point me to a howto on this please?
<NicholasJ> would Nick work ?
<cxo> Magvier
<Guest29627> Q: how do i link "find" with "rm"? I'd like to delete all files that match "find"
<ancientadm> violetdream: "just cannot connect" could mean a lot of things. =(
<NicholasJ> or should i name it something like windows virtual machine ?
<eduardo> j #cinelerra-br
<SimonPhoto> ﻿carandraug: nope
<ancientadm> violetdream: oh there
<violetdream> It cannot connect, as in, it repeatedly asks for a WPA password even though it is correct
<cxo> Guest29627, find /here -name blah.exe -exec rm '{}'\;
<SimonPhoto> ﻿NicholasJ: I woudl name it according to the OS you're going to install, and its purpose.  It only matters to you, though
<violetdream> Also I have all of the DNS, gateway, etc that windows is finding when it connects
<garyc> Anybody: has anyone done the update from 6.06 to 8.04?  Is it safe to install over the top??  Are all conf preserved???\
<violetdream> which I think ubuntu is not picking up, it is a bit strange due to being a repeater
<NicholasJ> oh okay
<ancientadm> NicholasJ: a rose by any other name would smell as sweet
<SimonPhoto> ﻿NicholasJ:I have about 15 VMs, so naming is important.  If you have only 1, its not a big deal at all.
<Guest29627> cxo: is there an easier way? like find xargs | rm ?
<carandraug> SimonPhoto: hmm, that's strange indeed. Well, in preferences change the interfcae language. It will use .es but everything will look in neglish. I would ask google about that
<NicholasJ> ancientadm ? whats that suppose to mean
<cxo> Guest29627, easier? thats more complex
<violetdream> I used this tutorial to configure my repeater (same IPs and everything) http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3655041
<ancientadm> NicholasJ: it means what SimonPhoto said
<violetdream> connected to it right now on this windows machine
<SimonPhoto> ﻿carandraug: I can live with it.
<Guest29627> cxo: ill give it a try. thanks!
<NicholasJ> oh well ill name it  FunBox :p
<NicholasJ> hehehe
<ASrock> eth0, eth0:avahi, wlan0.......which one of those would be my wireless pci card?
<NicholasJ> oh okay
<SimonPhoto> ﻿NicholasJ: That's what I call my girlfriend
<ancientadm> NicholasJ: That'll work =)
<SimonPhoto> and with that, I'm out.  Later all, and htanks :)
<garyc> Anybody: has anyone done the update from 6.06 to 8.04?  Is it safe to install over the top??  Are all conf preserved???
<cxo> Guest29627, i had a small typo, you need a space between '{}' and \;
<xxuriahxx> evolution will receive from gmail but wont send please help
<NicholasJ> yeah i call my wife bj
<mindframe-> what package has all the necessary tools for compiling?
<NicholasJ> :p
<violetdream> simonphoto, not appreciated :(
<ancientadm> garyc: not all confs are preserved but the upgrade will try to merge it if you want
<Jordan_U> mindframe: build-essential
<adalgiso> ASrock: do ifconfig /all
<violetdream> Guys please stop with the misogyny
<ancientadm> garyc: for example, my boot/grub/menu.lst got whacked.
<ASrock> adalgiso: what does that do?
<dronix> violetdream: try changing from wpa to wep and give that a try
<adalgiso> ASrock: it will list your network devices
<ancientadm> ASrock: yeah, and in detail too
<adalgiso> ASrock: one of the ones in the list will be your ethernet card, and one will be your wifi card
<JUAMPI> Escriba el texto aquí.... HOLA HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<violetdream> I can't change the actual settings on the router easily
<lubemnky> bump
<tritium> !es | JUAMPI
<ubottu> JUAMPI: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<violetdream> It's WPA right now and it's going to stay that way
<ancientadm> JUAMPI: hola. No habla.
<ASrock> adalgiso: i get "/all: error fetching interface information: Device not found"
<Jordan_U> adalgiso:  This isn't windows :)
<xxuriahxx> nevermind, i got it
<dronix> violetdream: can't u access the router settings from your browser?
<carandraug> I found one package that has a dependencie not listed as such. The package in question is a front-end for MPD and installing the front-end doesn't install MPD. I think that's a bit like installing SMplayer and not have Mplayer has dependencie. Where should I report this?
<adalgiso> Jordan_U haha, youre right.  I deal with windows tech support on a day-to-day basis
<garyc> ancientadm: will my apache and smb come through working or do I need to save the conf and expect to redo
<violetdream> I can, but I want to keep them the same, and it is working on this connection, I know it is not a problem with the router, it's a problem with the settings in ubuntu
<adalgiso> ASrock my bad, its ipconfig /all
<NicholasJ> simonphoto... i only got 1 gig of RAM... how many gigs should i allocate to the VirtualBox ?
<ancientadm> dronix: violetdream won't be able to, unless he was connected in the first place. WPA handshake's not complete
<NicholasJ> and still be safe
<adalgiso> ASrock: i gave you the Windows version of that command
<violetdream> ancientadm: *she*
<Jordan_U> !bugs | carandraug
<ubottu> carandraug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ancientadm> violetdream: oops. "she"
<ASrock> adalgiso: ipconfig tells me command not found
<violetdream> I can change it from this connection, but I do not want to
<JUAMPI> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<dronix> ipconfig is a Windows command
<garyc> ancientadm: is there an upgrade good doc
<adalgiso> hmm, my tech support skills are failing me
<ancientadm> garyc: can't guarantee, sorry. But your instinct of making backups has never been wrong.
<adalgiso> ifconfig is the Linux command, right?
<carandraug> Jordan_U: should it be considered a bug? You can still install and open the front-end but it's useless 'cos it's front-ending nothing
<ASrock> i tried ifconfig  without /all and it listed them and told me what ones had what ip's and subnet mask and stuff...but not where they are plugged in or anything
<ancientadm> adalgiso: yes, ifconfig is a Linux command
<carandraug> ASrock: it's "ifconfig -a"
<ancientadm> dronix: yes, ipconfig is a windows command
<Zamt> if I was a tool and did chown -R someuser.somegroup   in /var  ... woops... is there a utliity in ubuntu to fix all the perms ?
<NicholasJ> anyone here use virtualbox ?
<dronix> violetdream: I'm searching
<ancientadm> Zamt: you want to undo?
<violetdream> thanks dronix :)
<adalgiso> my fault, like i said, windows support is my job, gets mixed into my linux sometimes
<Zamt> or set them to the default
<violetdream> dronix, I can also gie you all of the IP, gateway, etc that windows is using to connect
<ancientadm> !comfort | adalgiso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comfort
<Zamt> I did chown root.root *  in /var
<NicholasJ> im going to load vista into a virtalbox... how many mega os RAM should i allocate to run it safely ?
<Zamt> but I know they aren't all owned by root.root by default
<adalgiso> thanks ancientadm
<dronix> I won't need that
<adalgiso> #import linux-skills
<dronix> I think its something with you wireless drive in ubuntu, it always happens to me on a fresh install
<ancientadm> adalgiso: didn't do much. still, don't forget to #import correct parameters
<ancientadm> Zamt: i don't think there's a way to undo that.
<meoblast001> how do i change the port sendmail sends on?
<violetdream> dronix: hmm, could be, however it works fine on my uni connection and was working before the fresh install
<Zamt> damit
<tritium> Zamt: don't change permissions on system files
<dronix> oh
<Jazzy_Jeff> NicholasJ if all you have is 1gig, then i would recommend running vista in virtualbox
<violetdream> dronix: I'm willing to bet it's something to do with this repeater, it does have weird IPs and gateways set on it
<Zamt> yes I know I was trying to chown /var/www to www-data so some web stuff would work right
<ancientadm> tritium: i belive he did so from the root dir
<speener> is it possible to set-up firefox to go back a page using the backspace button??
<Zamt> I was in the wrong dir :-(
<dronix> and its all static right?
<ancientadm> Zamt: boom, baby.
<Zamt> at least it wasn't in /
<tritium> Zamt: you used sudo?
<Zamt> :-(
<Zamt> no
<violetdream> dronix: not sure how woudl I check that? right now it's obtaining stuff automatically on ubuntu
<tritium> Zamt: then it should not have changed anything.
<violetdream> dronix: tried to set it manually, but I may have messed up or it didn't work
<Zamt> I had done sudo su -
<dronix> I mean the repeater, its using dhcp or a static ip
<ancientadm> dronix: "static" as opposed to "dynamic" IP allocation, right?
<tritium> Zamt: you serve as an example of why we recommend sudo
<dronix> yes
<Zamt> yes
<violetdream> Ohh,  err, I'm not sure how to check that. I think it's static: following this guide http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3655041
<violetdream> the IPs are the same as in this guide
<violetdream> Otherwise it would interfere with the host router
<Zamt> I got tired of typing sudo for the last 3 hours... maybe I should sysadmin when I'm tired
<Zamt> lol
<dronix> violetdream: ok, I'm gonna take a look at that
<ancientadm> violetdream: do you have a workstation that CAN connect?
<violetdream> yes, I can connect from here
<violetdream> but I do not want to change any settings, last time I did that I had to go into my landlord's house and mess with it for hal fan hour :(
<sugi> someone said my name?
<ancientadm> sugi: yup, everything alright with your alias + script ?
<qwerty121> hello. i have a 512 mb ram and a p4 processor. Will virtual box work perfectly?
<sugi> ancientadm: can you PM me
<sugi> ?
<ancientadm> violetdream: so you have 2 workstations, one that CAN connect, and an Ubuntu that won't...ya?
<violetdream> ancientadm: yes that is correct, this is from the one that can connect - it's a windows machine that doesn't intially connect but when I do "repair connection" it gets it right
<ancientadm> qwerty121: what do you want to do with it?
<nick__> ummm anyone got virtualbox ?
<nick__> i need to figuresomething out now
<ancientadm> violetdream: yeah, i bet if i could see what happens when i click "repair connection" i could help you tons....
<nick__> my brain is going to explode
<qwerty121> ancientadm: i want to run ubuntu in it...
<dronix> violetdream: does ubuntu give you any error after you enter the password?
<ancientadm> qwerty121: have you tried installing?
<violetdream> No error, just keeps asking for the password over and over, something about no IPv6 routers present with dmseg or whatever
<speener> why is amarok so damn slow?
<qwerty121> ancientadm: nope. i just want some suggestion
<zcat[1]> speener: you have a damn slow computer?
<violetdream> ancientadm: yeah that would be nice, it's kind of magical on windows haha...I *do* have all the IPs, gateway, etc that it assigned for it to work on this connection tho
<speener> zcat[1]: no...
<nick__> hmmm
<dronix> violetdream: what's your wireless card?
<Zamt> if I had used sudo it wouldn't have changed that I was in teh wrong dir
<ancientadm> qwerty121: you could still install it... then feel for yourself if the speed is up to it. Ubuntu doesn't need much to run... unless you're in for the eye candy...
<violetdream> it's using a modified madwifi, the card that comes with the eee pc
<ancientadm> dronix: good angle... possible firmware issue?
<Jazzy_Jeff> amarok runs fine on my laptop
<Zamt> if you do sudo chown someuser.somegroup -R * in the wrong directory it'll prompt you for a password but if you're in the wrong dir it'll still the wrong dir
<violetdream> which *does* work with my uni connection, is not just broken
<thebigkick> i hate amarok
<thebigkick> audacious is much better...simple
<dronix> ancientadm: ..maybe yeah
<Zamt> unless sudo gives you "undo"
<zcat[1]> bah, I used to run compiz on a 800mhz machine with an nvidia mx440 card.. and it was 'fast enough' for most things
<Jazzy_Jeff> i like having an equalizer
<Daft_Punk_> if i shut down properly and start the computer properly, why does it sometimes say "routine check of hard drives, press ESC to cancel" when i boot? (it doesnt happen all the time but enough to make it an issue?)
<thebigkick> for your reciever?
<akbg> Daft_Punk, every X reboot the OS does a fsck
<dronix> violetdream: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222010
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: it checks every 20 boots or once a month, just in case..
<dronix> violetdream: try the last post
<akbg> Daft_Punk, you can tune that, but I don't remember how :)
<zcat[1]> Daft_Punk: tune2fs
<Daft_Punk_> zcat[1], oh, lol i didn't think it has been 20 boots yet :(
<Daft_Punk_> thanks zcat[1]
<violetdream> dronix: saw it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WiFiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide is a broken link
<violetdream> unless I can just do the blacklist ipv6 thing
<dronix> violetdream: lol k, I'll keep looking
 * Daft_Punk_ disappears *POOF*
<violetdream> dronix: hehe thanks
<qwerty121> ancientadm: no, i am not out for looks
<akbg> nobody there have used arpack++?
<ancientadm> qwerty121: do you need to run graphic applications?
<akbg> I think it's broken
<ancientadm> qwerty121: or are you alright running it as a server?
<dronix> violetdream: that wireless card is an atheros wlan rignt?
<umphrey> can anyone tell me how to find out what wireless card i have in my laptop?
<ancientadm> violetdream: woot, using a EEE...
<violetdream> dronix: yes it is..I really don't think it's a prob with this though, look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=932826
<violetdream> ancientadm: :) it's for taking notes
<ancientadm> umphrey: are you using Ubuntu ?
<umphrey> yes
<ancientadm> violetdream: and it should work fine....
<violetdream> dronix: i just edited blacklist, and I'm restarting
<thebigkick> i can't log into my encrypted wifi network.  never had a prob with my girlfriend's Vista computer.  but i can log into like all of the 8 other networks around my place.  is this a wep problem?
<dronix> k
<akbg> arpack++ is broken
<redwidow> yeah i just encrypted my wireless today a few hours ago, you'll probably need the "key" and SSID name
<thebigkick> I have the key and essid name
<akbg> I'm wondering how it can be in the ubuntu repository
<thebigkick> it never lets me in
<carpediem> umphrey: lspci may show you, not always though
<violetdream> dronix: same thing with the requesting password
<qwerty121> ancientadm: the latter: a server
<youknowme> Does anyone know of a webcam capturing program that works with ftp? Camorama is out of the picture, fails to upload after 10 or so pics. Help
<youknowme> ?
<redwidow> bigkick: are u smooching service form ur neighbors lol
<violetdream> youknowme: what about cheese
<dronix> violetdream: can u connect without the repeater present?
<meoblast001> thank you very much everyone for you help
<meoblast001> but i gotta go to bed
<_haywire_> cya meoblast001
<meoblast001> night
<thebigkick> why yes i am
<violetdream> dronix: to the host network? I can't reach it from here, hence the repeater -_-
<youknowme> violetdream: I don't think it supports ftp, or automatic capture.
<violetdream> youknowme: there is another one, let me check really fast..what was it..
<ancientadm> qwerty121: that should not be a problem then. P4 with 512 RAM? Enjoy!
<redwidow> it might be a WEP issue like u said, where you'll need their network's "key" or "passphrase" and "SSID" of their network
<thebigkick> nobody has a protected network...humans...
<thebigkick> I have all of that though
<redwidow> thats the reason why I encrypted mine today, 128bits of kickazz
<redwidow> ohhh
<seps1816> does anyone know if u can get ubuntu mobile to run on a sidekick id?
<redwidow> lol
<redwidow> did u manually configure their network into your own?
<bittin> 7wi22
<ubuntu-helpme> Help me.
<thebigkick> well they just showed up in my applet so i just clicked on it and connected.
<ubuntu-helpme> Ubuntu can't resize my ntfs drive.
<ubuntu-helpme> it says there is a bad sector, but when I use the --bad-sector flag it still doesn't work.
<redwidow> sweet, i just switched to linux a few days ago, and im never going back to MS
<seps1816> are u using gparted?
<ubuntu-helpme> yes
<trelain> gnome fullscreen games confines the mouse to only part of the screen... anyone handle this?
<thebigkick> redwidow i am in the same boat!!!
<redwidow> lol
<ubuntu-helpme> seps1816: yes, I'm using gparted.
<dronix> violetdream: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:wireless_wds_longtime
<seps1816> ya i usually use that and it works for me
<seps1816> sorry
<youknowme> violetdream: I really hope so! Camorama is a pain in the rear end..
<violetdream> dronix: ooh let me try that!
<violetdream> youknowme: haha just your luck that I just reformatted so now I'm forgetting the name..will find it though..
<jzhang> hi
<jamesish> Why isn't there a /dev/one?
<redwidow> unfortunately, i waiting so long to make the switch. i now own vista ultimate, home premium, and xp home and professional
<jamesish> I can cat /dev/zero and get a bunch of zeroes, seems like a small thing to implement.
<jamesish> /dev/one. /dev/two.
<B0> Argh every nick is taken!!!
<seps1816> actually have u installed the ntfs configuration tool that might help ya out
<zorlan> redwidow, you're not going to get any praise here
<jamesish> I can cat /dev/zero and use tr to rediddle it. But it seems like such a small thing.
<redwidow> yeah i know
<zorlan> that sort of came out the wrong way
<dronix> lol @ bo keep trying
<jzhang> hello, anybody here has installed crossfire?
<tritium> jamesish: it's not needed.
<redwidow> woops hit the wrong button
<lyfalways> i need some help with python opengl if anyone can
<jamesish> Well, neither's /dev/zero. Use a while loop, done. Just seems like if we're gonna have conveniences, have 'em all.
<zorlan> there are no wrong buttons, only misplaced fingers
<Bo-> Finally, jeez. That was difficult.
<TroubleHelix> Does anyone know how to make xchat *not* quit when you press ctrl-x? I do it out of habit trying to do a text copy.
<Bo-> I switched from OS X to Ubuntu. Yay.
<zorlan> lol TroubleHelix
<jamesish> cat /dev/one
<jamesish> 11111111111111111111111111111111111^C
<zorlan> Bo-, ok, I am proud of you
<jamesish> Wouldn't it be paradise?
<jamesish> Good job, Bo-.
<zorlan> :p
<MTecknology> is visual basic a real programming language? I'm still on the fence
<tritium> jamesish: please stay on topic
<Bo-> Thanks. I figured I wasn't getting much use from OS X on the Macbook, and seeing as there are two other Macs in the house, I could sacrifice one to start to get really familiar with Linux.
<TroubleHelix> zorlan, I know it's silly - but I manage to do it every time I really get in to an exchange with someone on IRC, the most annoying time.
<ancientadm> MTecknology: hahahah nice one
<tritium> jamesish: /dev/zero is useful.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/zero for reasons why.
<violetdream> youknowme: it may have been camstream
<zorlan> I don't think it's silly, I understand your situation perfectly
<zorlan> I just forced myself to get into the habit of using shift-delete and shift-insert for cut and paste
<violetdream> dronix: going to try this fix right now, hopefully it's related
<dronix> alright
<jamesish> I'm just asking something that's puzzled me for the six years I've used unix. I mean, ubuntu's the friendliest damn distro, seems like it could do it for giggles.
<TroubleHelix> I think it's pretty silly to make ctrl-x be quit.. I mean, why?
<Bo-> I know this is going to make me sound like an ancient but....can anyone recommend a decent MU* client for Linux?
<jamesish> /dev/zero is awesome, I agree. /dev/one would be awesome(/dev/zero)++, surely.
<ancientadm> MU* ?
<youknowme> violetdream: Ah, I'll check it out. I'm looking at camE now, idk how good tho. Thanks!
<Bo-> ancientadm: You know...MUDs, MOOs, MUSHs.
<Berto> Hi - Firefox is set to automatically save PDF files.  How do I make it give me the choice back, or always open it in Evince?
<zorlan> whoaaah Bo-, that takes me back
<ancientadm> Bo-: oh... chatrooms.
<violetdream> dronix: Oh, I'm using eeexubuntu, that's for default (read: crappy) xanadros
<zorlan> can't you just ssh into some MUDs?
<Bo-> zorlan: Haha yea. I'm not even that old, just happened to get into MUDs at an early age and never looked back.
<TroubleHelix> Bo-, I would always just use telnet.
<ancientadm> violetdream: good for you, i agree the xandros sux
<Bo-> I would, but I've been spoiled by the likes of zMud and Atlantis. Anything graphical around?
<jamesish> Berto: there's a few ways; simplest is probably to install something like the PDF Download plugin.
<violetdream> ancientadm: even worse on eee, it's like for 4 year olds...even advanced mode you couldn't do anything!
<jamesish> Though it'd probably be simpler if we had a /dev/one.
<zorlan> have you checked the repository Bo-?
<TroubleHelix> Bo-, might want to google it. I remember there are a few out there.
<violetdream> bo-: I know some, hang on
<jamesish> violetdream: you just hit ctrl-alt-t and get a terminal and fullscreen it. Done.
<Berto> jamesish, are you serious?  I dont need more plugins.  Isn't there just an option?
<Bo-> I'm searching, my problem is I don't know where to start as far as quality goes.
<violetdream> Bo-: try tintin++, if you want old school
<ancientadm> violetdream: you betcha! i couldn't even connect to it using my Ubuntu lappy via a Xover CAT5 <_<
<ancientadm> i mean SSH to it <_<
<zorlan> i only managed to find gnome-mud
<violetdream> bo-: without a gui...trying to remember the gui ones out there
<violetdream> Bo-: tintin++ is really good, tho
<TroubleHelix> jamesish, how about you dig out the source code to /dev/zero, and just make a new one. I'm guessing the differences are small. =)
<Bo-> violetdream: I play Achaea, so I need something pretty heavy.
<violetdream> Bo-: Haha I used to play that
<violetdream> Bo-: actually in that case it would be better, guis tend to slow things down with all those afflictions spam
<ancientadm> ooh, shoutout: anyone here still play Larn?
<Bo-> Cool, I'll give it a shot.
<jamesish> TroubleHelix: well, I was considering it. I'm taking a look at the /dev filesystem to see where the devices are spawned, then I may well do that. I bet it's just a while loop in C or something.
<speener> wow...mysql really does make a difference in amarok...
<jamesish> Then I'll compile it and add it to the file system, and I will have the greatest linux ever released.
<violetdream> ancientadm: is there a way that I can try to connect to the network explicitly giving it IPs, gateways, dhcp, etc?
<jamesish> Bar none.
<Bo-> Tin-tin available through apt?
<jamesish> violetdream: sounds like you want to look up static addressing. Fairly simple in ubuntu, just involves editing one file.
<violetdream> Bo-: should be, think it's one word? if not you can just get one easy precompiled app, http://tintin.sourceforge.net/
<jamesish> Of course, if that one file were /dev/one then it'd be even easier.
<redwidow> Is there a way to speed up ubuntu in recognizing a wireless network? I notice there is a 1-2 minute delay sometimes....it's not really a big issue but I had to ask
<bobertdos> speener: in a positive or negative way?
<violetdream> jamesish: cool, what do I need to change
<jamesish> redwidow: static addressing for you, too. It'd solve ti all.
<Bo-> violetdream: Close. It's tintin++
<speener> bobertdos: positive...it's much faster
<speener> specially when searching for a song...
<TroubleHelix> redwidow, if you know all the details of the network, you could make a script that sets it up (ifconfig, iwconfig, etc.). I use that on my laptop.
<violetdream> Bo-: whoops! hope you like it in any case. if you prefer guis I think I might have some up my sleeve but they're slower for sure
<ancientadm> violetdream: err giving the EEE a static IP is great.... make sure its also the same subnet... but if your router/repeaters are using DHCP then you shouldn't need to worry about static IPs on your EEE... The current challenge seems to be WPA authentication between you and the repeater/router
<bobertdos> speener: Did it take very long to configure?
<jamesish> violetdream: /etc/network/interfaces -- just read man interfaces to see the options, or look up static addressing within the google.
<Bo-> Now I just gotta figure out how to get it on the Applications menu, heh.
<speener> bobertdos: nope...
<speener> 3 minutes
<violetdream> ancientadm: it's got a weird subnet which is not default...dhcp gateway,dns is all 10.0.01
<violetdream> 10.0.0.1 rather
<speener> bobertdos: http://mikesubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/09/how-to-set-up-mysql-database-in-amarok.html
<GUERRERO> 1
<bobertdos> speener: much obliged, sir :)
<kadeem> i dont have much experience with ubuntu, how do i install the new version of firefox 3. also, why is my internet so slow
<speener> bobertdos: check that site out, it gives shows you how to do it
<jamesish> Bo-: should be relatively simple to do http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-entries-in-gnome-menu.html
<speener> nop
<speener> *np
<GUERRERO> conqueros
<jamesish> GUERRERO SEES THE VALUE IN /DEV/ONE
<redwidow> okay, i might leave that for my downtime tommorrow, i have to learn scripts first...
<jamesish> redwidow: what you mean by learn scripts? If it's just bash scripting, the advanced bash scripting guide is the best place to start and finish.
<ancientadm> errr that DNS is the local
<jamesish> redwidow: that's taught me more than any other document out there.
<ancientadm> local adapter.
<ancientadm> oh. wait.
<ancientadm> 10.0.0.1 ?
<ancientadm> that IS wierd.
<FloodBot1> ancientadm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ancientadm> FloodBot1: sorry, bot. Sorry everyone
<saik0> I've run a2enmod rewrite and reloaded apache, byt rewrites still dont work =(
<redwidow> ohh, I thought it was more involved, I'm a bio-science guy, not up to date on the terminology here...i'll have a looksee at that
<aceumus> lol
<jamesish> ancientadm: what's weird about 10.0.0.1? It's one of the private networks set aside by the RFCs.
<ephesius> how do i access a normal users screen session as root
<Bo-> violetdream: Since you seem familiar with it, is there any way to save a session permanently, so I don't have to retype the connection every time?
<violetdream> ancientadm: yeah it is a hack to get it working and not interfere with hot router
<ancientadm> jamesish: yes, but it represents a huuuuuuge number of hosts.
<jamesish> ephesius: do you mean GNU/screen or just how to look at what's going on on their box?
<violetdream> bo-: you can put it in an alias, check out #help with aliases...
<ephesius> GUN/screen
<violetdream> Ok I edted the interfaces file, do I have to restart?
<jamesish> ancientadm: yeah, but no reason not to use it. I have  alittle network of twenty boxes where I use it. It doesn't get enough love with the big ho down that's 192.168.x.x
<jamesish> violetdream: there's a specifc command for restarting.
<jamesish> violetdream: it's something like sudo ifdown && sudo ifup
<Rev> hello im looking for libdvdcss2 but cant find it in the repo
<Rev> any idea where to find it?
<supercom32> How clean are Ubuntu uninistalls generally?
<ancientadm> violetdream: yeah you don't need to restart... but since i can't remember the command either, you could do that too. =)
<violetdream> haha let me see I think I rembmer this too
<jamesish> violetdream: from the bottom of ma interfaces SEE ALSO
<jamesish>        ifup(8), iwconfig(8), run-parts(8).
<ill_phaze> I'm having issues with ubuntu recognizing my DVD+RW. It seems to think it's SCSI and not a DVDRW
<aceumus> did you check your bios
<jamesish> violetdream: and from my history sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ancientadm> ill_phaze: the SCSI means it detects how the drive is connected...
<jamesish> I specified the interface.
<ancientadm> ill_phaze: it should still work as a DVDRW
<violetdream> jamesish: thanks it was giving me some probl-laymes so I'm restarting ;)
<jamesish> Rev: I think it's in multiverse.
<jamesish> violetdream: what problems?
<ill_phaze> ancientadm: It will read DVDs but when I put a blank disc in the drive it isn't mounted or recognized.
<jamesish> violetdream: they might actually be something we need to diagnose.
<violetdream> jamesish: something like interface not configured? let's see if the restart helped though
<violetdream> jamesish: oops didn't think of that
<jamesish> violetdream: don't.
<violetdream> jamesish: ack I already did!! eek
<jamesish> violetdream: it means there's an error in the file.
<violetdream> jamesish: uh oh
<AllNewToMe> How do I install Google earth on Ubuntu 8.04
<bruenig> AllNewToMe: don't
<Bo-> I hear Automatix2 makes it really easy.
<jamesish> violetdream: ah well, it'll take some time to come up if you're trying to contact an ntp server. This is how we learn, though, by screwing it up ;)
<ancientadm> ill_phaze: you mean it isn't mounted or recognized as blank? What burning software are you using?
<zcat[1]> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu | AllNewToMe
<ubottu> AllNewToMe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ill_phaze> It's not mounted and it's not recognizing. I'm using brasero disc burning
<ancientadm> Bo-: that's one smart bot o_o
<AllNewToMe> Uhh, why not??
<redwidow> this has nothing to do with ubuntu but "it gives u beans" see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
<luminerd_> How can I make emerald my primary...so that it runs emerald without a terminal window, and automatically every time I login
<Bo-> ancientadm: I'm just going off of what I've read from the various "# best apps for Ubuntu!" pages. :P
<Geboy> help please i'm having trouble dual booting xp and ubuntu
<Geboy> i installed xp first and ubuntu then
<keldrum> anyone know what the "system setting" in Ibex's network manager does?
<dronix> Geboy: whats the problem?
<violetdream> jamesish: blah now the wireless isn't even showing up
<danbh_intrepid> !ibex | keldrum
<ubottu> keldrum: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Geboy> grub loader comes out after installation of ubuntu, but when i tried to boot to xp, it said that invalid
<jamesish> violetdream: yep.
<aceumus> you need to reinstall
<violetdream> jamesish: let me change the file back
<keldrum> ubottu: I kn, running the alpha now - any ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesish> violetdream: paste your attempted config somewhere. We'll troubleshoot it.
<dronix> Geboy: seems like you messed up your xp partition, do a repair install for xp
<Geboy> the funny thing is, when i have my xp cd in the drive, i am able to boot to xp
<danbh_intrepid> keldrum: try /join #ubuntu+1             in your irc client
<Bo-> Geboy: I had the issue when I tried it on my laptop, I'm wracking my brain trying to figure out how I fixed it.
<aceumus> you need to configure grub
<Geboy> when i try to boot again without the cd it said it is invalid entry
<TroubleHelix> Geboy, I think you may be able to reinstall grub using the Ubuntu alternate boot CD. Try on google for a tutorial maybe.
<violetdream> I had: ifface ath0 inet static, address 10.0.0.116, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 10.0.0.1
<violetdream> all on different lines
<aceumus> you need to install windows first and then ubuntu
<keldrum> danbh_intrepid:will do, thanks!
<Geboy> BO-: have you manageit?
<ancientadm> violetdream: them atheros cards have irritating firmware -_- couldn't get them to work before Gutsy =S
<violetdream> iface, rather
<violetdream> sorry
<Geboy> dronix:i have gone to the recovery console and typed fixboot and restart
<jamesish> violetdream: you had a typo with too many fs in iface, for one.
<danbh_intrepid> Geboy: can you pastebin the results of blkid and the contents of your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<violetdream> ancientadm: uh oh, I may only have hardy on this one, blah whole point of all this is up grading
<jamesish> violetdream: here's mine, take a look at it http://pastebin.com/d343ae3dd
<violetdream> jamesish: sorry that was a typo in this box
<Bo-> Geboy: No I don't.
<violetdream> thanks let me see
<jamesish> violetdream: remember to retain the auto line; it controls whether the device is powered on at boot.
<violetdream> Ohhhhhh
<violetdream> I had auto lo, but not auto ath0
<violetdream> was that the problem?
<Tim> i connected my xubunto to internet using adsl router lol
<sentix> Is there a good open-source IDE for doing Java coding...thats not written in java?
<ancientadm> violetdream: it works fine on the patched Gutsy and now Hardy (which i'm using) so i'm guessing the manufacturers finally released the drivers to the Open Source community...
<Geboy> danbh_intrepid: sorry, i would like to do that, but i don't know how to do pastebin
<jamesish> violetdreamL try it out. See what happens. You're not going to break anything; the device won't come up if it's wrong.
<ancientadm> jamesish: am i anywhere close to being correct?
<Geboy> i'm really a noob here :(
<Tim> how do i install java for my xubunto
<dronix> mibbit mibbit lol
<ancientadm> Geboy: when you boot up do you see the menu?
<Geboy> yup
<danbh_intrepid> Geboy: sudo apt-get install pastbinit && blkid | pastebinit
<ancientadm> Geboy: press "c"
<dronix> Tim, apt-get install java
<jamesish> ancientadm: yeah; assuming that's your netmask, which it probably is.
<wade> Why is does Firefox seem slow with Ubuntu? especially the flash player
<Geboy> hold on
<Bo-> Can I just say, off of the entire Ubuntu topic, that Al Davis is certifiably insane at this point to me?
<Tim> ta dronix
<TroubleHelix> Is anyone using rtorrent as a bittorrent client? It's awesome! I use it with GNU screen, it's great once you get the hang of it.
<ancientadm> Geboy: wait.. this'll be a long convo
<danbh_intrepid> Geboy: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && blkid | pastebinit                              oops, I had to correct a type, use that command
<jamesish> wade: flash player has been the achilles heel of linux for a while. It's worse on FreeBSD where you have to use a linux emulation layer to use the linux flash player. Pain in the fundament.
<violetdream> jamesish: ok I restarted with the auto thing there and I put in the tabs, everything else looked good except I didn't have hostename - however i saw somewhere else it was optional
<jamesish> violetdream: yeah, or you can use the hostname flag
<Geboy> danbh_intrepid:sorry, i'm in the grub menu right now
<Geboy> theres ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-19-generic
<Geboy> theres ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (recovery mode)
<Rev> ahhhhh, i still cant read this stupid DVD
<Geboy> theres ubuntu 8.04.1, memtest +86
<Rev> it says "location not found"
<Rev> with VLC
<zcat[1]> suggestion for flash; swfdec if you can't use the non-free player. It handles youtube and a lot of flash animations (but not interactive games)
<ancientadm> Geboy: is there a selection for windows?
<Rev> this is a French comp and an American DVD
<dronix> Rev: can you read any other media?
<Rev> can i do something?
<Geboy> and "Other operating System:"
<violetdream> jamesish: ack it's still dead, I don't even know what I did, I bet you if I change it back the wireless will still be gon from the manager
<Geboy> Microsoft Windows XP Proffesional
<zcat[1]> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<violetdream> jamesish: it just has a grayed out box for "wired network" and no wireless
<Tsaukpaetra> Greetings, I am wondering if anyone can walk me through installing Ubuntu without anything other than a GUI, compiler capabilities, and svn programs (without all the *extras* like internet browser and video player)?
<Rev> zcat[1], i have installed it, but it still doesnt work
<ancientadm> Geboy: press down until you highlight the Microsoft Windows XP Professional option then press "e". Tell us what the commands are.
<Rev> dronix, no totem says "location not found" and vlc just crashes and closes
<violetdream> however ath0 is there on ifconfig and iwlist scan it says "no scan results" and not "doesn't support scanning"
<fluffles> hi all. can somebody help me getting wireless to work on ubuntu using a bridge? I had successful connection without the bridge but with the bridge refuses to connect (asks passphrase again and again) anyone have a clue?
<dronix> Rev: but can u play any other formats?
<Geboy> ancientadm: there are "root (hd0,0)"
<Geboy> savedefault
<ancientadm> fluffles.. i think violetdream is in the same predicament.. of sorts.
<Geboy> makeactive
<Geboy> chainloader +1
<FloodBot1> Geboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbh_intrepid> Tsaukpaetra: well, you could try the server install, and go from there
<Rev> dronix, yeah, mpg and avi without any problem
<Rev> and european DVDs too
<ancientadm> Geboy: that sounds like your grub is working fine...
<violetdream> fluffles: hey that is sort of happening to me! welcome to the club :)
<Bo-> fluffles: Does your bridge support your wireless network? For example, are you trying to connect to a B bridge on a strictly G network?
<Geboy> danbh_intrepid: aight, sorry. my bad
<danbh_intrepid> Tsaukpaetra: then install gnome
<fluffles> lol, ok :)
<ancientadm> Geboy: but your windows installation might not be working at all.
 * fluffles joins the club
<Tsaukpaetra> Ok.
<danbh_intrepid> Geboy: ?
<ancientadm> danbh_interpid: i think Geboy meant to apologize to the bot.
<fluffles> Bo-: my wlan0 wireless connection on ubuntu has internet (via NAT router), my eth0 is Locan LAN. i want my local LAN to see the router on wlan0 connection, so i formed a br0 bridge between eth0 and wlan0
<youknowme> violetdream: camE, sucks. But camstream worked like a charm! Thanks!
<jamesish> violetdream: interesting. What's teh output on netstat -r ? Do you know where your first hop is? Just go through that routine.
<violetdream> youknowme: great glad to help :)
<Bo-> fluffles: Ah. I thought you meant a hardware bridge.
<Geboy> how come when there is the cd in the drive it still boot to xp? but when theres no cd, it stuck.
<violetdream> jamesish: it's empty...
<Geboy> it said, invalid device requested
<Tsaukpaetra> aw crud, how do I boot the install CD under Microsoft Virtual PC
<fluffles> Bo-: sorry, just a software one in ubuntu, so my other LAN has acess to internet. without the bridge only ubuntu has access
<dronix> Rev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting%20DVD%20Region%20Codes
<Distort1> Anyone mind assisting me?  My internet was working fine last night with 60 kB/s+, and now today it seems to be maxing out at about 200 B/s... any suggestions?
<Bo-> fluffles: I'm a hardware guy, sorry.
<jamesish> violetdream: that's where the issue is, then. The best way to learn how to solve this is to read man netstat and see how to set up a gateway.
<jamesish> violetdream: it's like, three options on netstat to do it.
<violetdream> jamesish: agh, I messed somethig up though
<violetdream> let me restart after revering the interface file
<Geboy> and now i can't get to ubuntu itself...
<Rev> dronix, thanks i had just found that
<jamesish> violetdreamL though you had a gateway entry, didn't you? Post that doodad into pastebin when you get a change.
<Rev> installing the package, 'ill tell if that works
<violetdream> jamesish: because it was scanning and finding stuff before and now it's not, it just stopped working suddenly...agh
<Geboy> everytime i choose ubuntu from the menu, now it said theres no such partition
<jamesish> violetdream: it just takes time to get networking down, but we'll get it.
<luminerd> Dammit, someone suggested a linux backup and it was like, perfect, and I forgot what it's called
<luminerd> to clone an entire hard drive
<Tim> dronix: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Tim> is it ok
<violetdream> jamesish: thanks :) blah last time only way to fix this was to reinstall updated drivers
<dronix> Tim: yes
<violetdream> jamesish: and to think my 5th grade computer teacher said you needed 2 years and a cerificitate to understand networking ;)
<Tim> dronix : do i  have to be connected to internet to do that
<dronix> yes
<Geboy> ancientadm: now what, good sir?
<Bo-> violetdream: I learned networking by necessity. I said I could do it on my resume :P
<Tim> after connecting use the termail to get the java
<Geboy> i can't get anywhere now. not ubuntu nor xp
<Tim> forget xp
<ASrock> what are some good syncronization programs available for ubuntu...i want to sync all my music from my linux computer to my flash drive
 * Geboy dizzy
<violetdream> bo-: sounds like with me and programming, hehe
<jamesish> violetdream: understanding networking is a different skill than configuring a network interface ;) I've had a few years networking, it's an entire planet.
<Tsaukpaetra> All: Anyone know how to install Ubuntu on Microsoft Virtual PC?
<dronix> if that doesn't work seach for java-common on you synaptic package manager
<Distort1> Anyone mind assisting me?  My internet was working fine last night with 60 kB/s+, and now today it seems to be maxing out at about 200 B/s... any suggestions?  I'm using Wicd Manager.
<violetdream> jamesish: ok now it's "working" (ie scanning, picking up stuff) but that is still empty, what do I configure?
<ancientadm> Geboy: you're in doodoo. -_-
<luminerd> Can you guys let me know of linux backup options? I want to clone this system to 20 identical ones
<Bo-> Tsaukpaetra: http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2006/09/20/virtual-pc-step-by-step/
<Tsaukpaetra> Distort1: what is your hardware setup?
<Geboy> Distort1:i'm experiencing the same thing just a week ago
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: create a virtual machine first, then use an iso or cd to install ubuntu
<ASrock> luminerd: try downloading Hirens
<Tim> 200 bits per second
<Tsaukpaetra> Bo-: Accessing...
<luminerd> There was one that I found that sounded like it fit the situation perfectly
<Tsaukpaetra> dronix: I'm getting sometihng about the processor.
<luminerd> But I can't remember the name dammi! :(
<jamesish> violetdream: try visiting a website?
<Tim> that is very slow basically back to the future
<violetdream> it is not even connected so that's not gonna work
<ASrock> luminerd: Hirens Boot CD 9.5* it has disk cloning utility
<dronix> what does it says?
<jamesish> violetdream: have you configured /etc/resolv.conf, too? DNS baby.
<jmsthing678> how do i register my nick?
<Flannel> !register > jmsthing678
<violetdream> jamesish: I don't think so, let me see
<ubottu> jmsthing678, please see my private message
<ASrock> luminerd: how about Acronis?
<Geboy> Distort1: have checked everything and was fine, reinstalling the router, and it was nothing wrong. then i change the cabling, and it heals it self to the 80KBps
<Tsaukpaetra> "An unrecoverable processor error has occured/nThe virtual machine will reset now."
<luminerd> Hmmm
<violetdream> jamesish: ok how do I fix this, I see it has 192.168.1.1, it probably needs the weird 10.0.0.1 thing
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: hmm, I really don't know, never messed with virtual pc that much, I used vmware player + vmx builder on my windows
<Klaxon> Violet, what do you need the 10.0.0.1 for?
<Geboy> ancientadm: hiks, i think i'll go with xp then, and use wubi. but i have doubt on wubi since its a virtual machine
<violetdream> klaxon: the dns server on the repeater is 10.0.0.1
<lyfalways> i need some help with python opengl if anyone can
<Klaxon> hmmm
<Tsaukpaetra> dronix:  Yeah, this error is completely new to me. Do you think it is because I have more than one core?
<Klaxon> Well you can definitely change the assigned one on your ubuntu in the preferences
<jamesish> violetdream: whatever your dns server is, throw it in there. If it's saying it was 192.168.1.1, I'm surprised you're meant to be on the 10.0.x.x subnet
<dronix> could be, and virtual pc is not handling correctly
<alteregoa> mkfs.ext4
<luminerd> Seriously I am so PISSED at myself for not bookmarking that!!!!!
<alteregoa> command not fnord
<luminerd> GAHHHHH
<violetdream> jamesish: defaulted to this I guess..hmm
<violetdream> jamesish: wait I did this already through network manager
<Klaxon> Thats a good way of putting it jamesish
<jamesish> violetdream: nope, it doesn't default to anything. These things are set by SOME program somewhere.
<violetdream> jamesish: I don't know if it helped, would not hur tto try again though
<jamesish> violetdream: go for it. I mean, if necessary we can always work it out by logging into your router ;)
<dronix> luminerd: is it free software?
<Geboy> this is great! my pc would only boot to whatever os i want only if there is the xp installation cd in the cd drive
<Geboy> lol
<jamesish> violetdream: there's very little harm here, just a bunch of fiddliness
<violetdream> jamesish: oh so weird, maybe some program. Ok still doing the password thing
<violetdream> jamesish: hah logging into my router is harm
<Distort1> Under System Monitor > Network History, it says 'Total Received: 6.6MiB, Total Sent: 1.8 MiB', the receiving and sending totals also keep dropping to 0 for unknown reasons.
<violetdream> jamesish: then I might break the internet here too and I'd have to wake up my landlord..haha not going to happen
<ancientadm> jamesish: if i had a host that connects through a repeater to a router that acts as the gateway with an IP of 10.0.0.1, and i wanted to use that gateway as my DNS server on my host, i'd specify 10.0.0.1 on my host for the DNS server, ya?
<dronix> you can't break the internet. Not unless you google "google" into google
<Distort1> There are also spikes in the graph when I actually get data, then it kinda just idles for a while longer until I get another spike.
<jamesish> ancientadm: is it running a dns server? If so, sure. If not, there's not much point. Make sense?
<demism> why are same hd transfer rates 2mb/s?
<ancientadm> dronix: but even google is fault tolerant.. try www.gooogle.com
<ancientadm> jamesish: was trying to rephrase violetdream's situation if i got it right.
<Tsaukpaetra> Ooh I hate it when I need to kick disconnected users to reclaim memory! :(
<dronix> lol goooogle.com is different
<jamesish> ancientadm: yeah. THe issue that puzzles me is the 192.168.blah in /etc/resolv.conf. Could be it's there from a previous router, could be it's there from this one and he just doesn't know the network correctly.
<ancientadm> dronix: i guess even google has limits. haha
<slaterock> anyone got a fix for opengl compiz flicker ati crap?
<violetdream> jamesish: she, she!
<dronix> haha
<Rev> dronix, it works, cool :) but only with movie player, my vlc crashes
<Rev> weird
<slaterock> other than disabling compiz?
<ancientadm> Geboy: still, something's wrong o_o
<CholericKoala> yay totem
<alandd> How do I find the list of the last packages that were updated?
<dronix> Rev: try reinstalling vlc
<Jordan_U_> alandd: /var/log/dpgk
<Rev> ok i will
<alandd> Thanks, Jordan_U_
<ancientadm> violetdream: no worries, milady. jamesish may have been alluding to the router as male.. <_<
<Geboy> ancientadm: it definetely is! any suggestion? should i install xp instead and use wubi from it?
<Rev> thanks for your help dronix
<dronix> Rev: np
<violetdream> ancientadm: she's a girl too!! I should I know I flashed the firmware didn't I??
<violetdream> ;)
<Jordan_U_> alandd: np
<ancientadm> Geboy: can't risk a clean install?
<CholericKoala> When I try to login in a new window, it says that it cannot start the new display and that the x server is not configured well
<J-n> Last time i flashed some firmware, i was put in jail :(
<ancientadm> violetdream: you .. peeked. o_o
<dronix> J-n: hence your nick name?
<Geboy> ancientadm: for the record, its my second installation for both os for the night
<Geboy> and it was all cleaned
<Geboy> from blank partition
<Geboy> :(
<Ninina> anyone know if it's worth adding repositories to get gnome do 5 over the version 4 in the regular repos?
<violetdream> omg I almost went to jail too...when I was flashing it connected to john doe's router down the road and I amost flashed that one because he didn't reset the default password and stuff, haha
<ancientadm> J-n: suggest you flash your firmware in private. ;)
<demism> there is no way a transfer rate from ext3 to fat32 should be 2mb/s
<danbh_intrepid> Ninina: intrepid will have it, which is coming out in a month
<luminerd> dronix: Sorry for late response, yes, it was OSS
<ancientadm> demism: what's your cable connecting the HDDs to the motherboard? ATA100?
<Ninina> danbh_intrepid: that would be a full reinstall though...
<dronix> luminerd: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/02/25/free-linux-backup-solutions/
<demism> ancientadm: not sure, its a laptop
<demism> its a scsi drive
<ancientadm> Geboy: so you want a dual-boot Windows XP and Linux laptop and you're free to clean the thing up with a fresh install...?
<danbh_intrepid> Ninina: no, you can upgrade with update-manager           but yes, it will basically install all new packages on your system
<luminerd> Thanks dronix It's not one of those though :/
<dronix> luminerd: k
<Geboy> its not a laptop btw
<dronix> luminerd: can't remember any of the letters from the name?
<Geboy> its a pc with amd 64 x2
<demism> ancientadm: its a scsi drive not sure its ata100 since its scsi and a laptop
<ancientadm> Geboy: oops, sorry. not a laptop.
<Geboy> even if its a laptop, it doesnt matter
<Ninina> danbh_intrepid: I find that the package "upgrades" tend to either brake stuff or make it run slower =\
<Geboy> hehe
<dronix> Geboy: so both times you've installed the oses it still came up with the same problem?
<Geboy> yup
<danbh_intrepid> Ninina: yeah, have a separate /home, and then do clean installs
<luminerd> dronix: sadly no :(
<alandd> I have a Wacom 4x5 tablet connected to my laptop via USB.  I'm running Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron.  This evening when I cranked it up the computer no longer "sees" the tablet. xorg.conf has not changed. lsusb shows the device. Someone is not talking to someone else.
<alandd> ﻿Any tips for me?
<Geboy> what i tried to do is using xp 32 and the other is 8.04 64 desk
<Geboy> is it ok?
<ancientadm> Geboy: so you've tried installing Windows first, and using the installation CD you've removed all the partitions and made 1 for WindowsXP, saving some space for Linux, then installed Linux, allowing the Grub bootloader to help you dual-boot..?
<Tsaukpaetra> dronix: Ok, I got a little more specifics on the Virtual PC Problem. The last line of the startup text (after "Loading Kernel...") Is: <<SMP Alternatives: Switching to UP code>>
<dronix> hmm, don't know really, never tried using 32 and 64 oses on the same partition
<Ninina> danbh_intrepid: Ahh I didn't know much when I installed ubuntu on this computer so I just let it set up my filesystem itself and it mono-partitioned it
<Geboy> yup thats what i'm dooing all the night long
<Geboy> lol
<VanessaE> KDE has stopped automounting USB devices on my box, but I can mount manually (e.g. my external hard disk/enclosure). How do I fix this?
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: thats when booting into your linux install?
<Geboy> ancientadm: yup! thats exactly what i did
<ancientadm> dronix: i didn't know two OSes could use the same partition.. unless they use the same filesystem
<danbh_intrepid> !home > Ninina     and thats what guides are for  : )    gl
<ubottu> Ninina, please see my private message
<dronix> ancientadm: sorry, I meant hdd
<Tsaukpaetra> dronix: Well, after more text, that's the last line before it crashes. I disabled the quiet switch to see that.
<willluongo> Hello, I've added a second NIC (eth1) and I want to use it as my primary NIC instead of eth0. How can I do this? I am running Ubuntu Server 8.04
<Geboy> thats not in the same partition
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: is that for every vm you create?
<Geboy> each has its own partition
<Geboy> to be exact, i created 3 partition
<ancientadm> Geboy: you installed windows first, then Linux? that seems to be the right way of going about it..
<dronix> Geboy: did u use guided when choosing partitions?
<Tsaukpaetra> Yes, but I've only got this when using the Ubuntu install CD. The other microsoft vms are still ok.
<ancientadm> dronix: good question: he might not have put in a swp....
<violetdream> I just tried turnning off roaming on network settings and specifiying things exactly but it doesn't like that at all, doesn't seem to actually try to connect
<Geboy> ancientadm:i do exactly what it said in the howtoforge
<Geboy> dronix: no. i use the manual
<ancientadm> Geboy, link the howtoforge please
<dronix> Geboy: could be that you r messing with both partitions
<ancientadm> Geboy: the guide, i mean.
<fluffles> how do i delete all default routers? route delete default gw doesn't work :(
<ancientadm> dronix: i think that's exactly what's going on with Geboy
<nivek_unix> how can i speed up enormous random FPS drop in CSCZ? P-DualCore T2330 1.6, 1GB X3100
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: http://arcanecode.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/installing-ubuntu-804-under-microsoft-virtual-pc-2007/
<ancientadm> violetdream: by any chance, are the WLAN drivers of the EEE updated?
<Geboy> ancientadm: i understand. hold on
<dronix> test
<violetdream> ancientadm: I tried to update them before I wiped it and it didn't seem to really do any (obvious) good
<Tsaukpaetra> dronix: Ah; safe video mode. That's a big start. Thanks for the researc! :
<Geboy> ancientadm: http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty
<lyfalways> can anyone help me getting opengl to work correctly?  i'd appreciate it a lot
<lyfalways> *with
<alandd> I have not done all of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4785779 simply because it should be working. But, checking the results of that page, everything looks fine.  I suppose I should assume bad hardware and test the tablet on another computer. I'd like to debug a bit more first, though.
<Geboy> ancientadm:i know i'm going to install hardy but i thought it was quiet the same between feisty and hardy installation
<dronix> Tsaukpaetra: np
<donavan_> Can anyone tell me what is going on here... flash videos seem to cause a serious lag in Firefox is this a flash thing of firefox
<bruenig> almost certainly flash
<Tim> to connect xbunto system through a hub that is connected to the adsl rounter ...is there anything special has to be done
<dronix> donavan: yes, reinstall flash
<Tim> adsl router has always on internet
<Tim> no need to log in
<dronix> Tim: no, it should pick up just as if it was directly connected
<Geboy> dronix: how could i? i just add / , /boot, and swap in a free space mentioned by the partitioner
<mrynit> my clock is not syncing  with the server. its hourse off
<donavan_> ok Im a semi-noob to linux anyone wanna give me the run down on the best way to do this .... just remove it through synaptic?
<VanessaE> anyone have any advice for my problem?
<dronix> mrynit: check the location
<willluongo> donavan_: Are you using the nonfree plugin?
<dronix> donavan_: go to you synaptic package manager and search for flash
<donavan_> I think so
<Tim> dronix : i had type in ........ sudo pppoeconf when i connected to isp through adsl rounter
<donavan_> what is the nonfree lib name?
<mrynit> dronix, set to servers update and i change the time zone back to america/LA
<dronix> mrynit: still nothing?
<donavan_> nevermind I found it
<mrynit> it has not changed it self. i do have the weather data from it working
<croak> Hey guys. My computer died. No lights, nothing. Any ideas? It's a Kubuntu, if that makes a difference.
<Tim> croak it may be a hardware failure
<dronix> mrynit: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/sync-your-system-clock-with-internet-time-servers-in-ubuntu/
<Tim> do u hear the fan running:croak
<croak> Nothing whatsoever.
<croak> And the plug is fine.
<J-n> croak: probally hardware. Check plugs.
<mrynit> croak, look around BIOS and POST
<Tim> croak hit del key when computer boots up
<croak> It doesn't boot.
<croak> Period.
<Tim> ok
<croak> That's the issue.
<Tim> croak is it p4
<Tim> or p3
<croak> Celeron.
<tyler> does anyone know of another video or audio application with dts passthrough besides vlc and mplayer?
<croak> My sister was using it. Said it kept restarting before.
<dronix> croak: check your memory, remove it and put it back in, then boot
<donavan_> ok when I look under add ons in Firefox I have only shockwave dlash  9.0 r124 which is the same add on that was present before I installed the nonfree
<donavan_> what gives
<mrynit> dronix, not update button in 8.04
<dronix> donavan_: go to you synaptic package manager and search for flash
<Tim> it may be a power supply failure
<donavan_> ok
<pan_> what is better ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<croak> I did that. And I think power, yeah. On the computer's part.
<donavan_> im there
<pan_> for bcm4318 wireless
<tyler> does anyone know of another video or audio application with dts passthrough besides vlc and mplayer?
<dronix> mrynit: right-click on the clock, "Adjust Date and time", change manual to sync with servers
<croak> So, I'd better look for a replacement, then, eh?
<Tim> if u have another computer put it side by side use the power from other computer like the way u would use booster cable for ur car
<dronix> donavan_: now search for flash, choos the nonfree plugin
<croak> How would that work?
<VanessaE> I hate having to repeat myself, but if I must, I must...  KDE has stopped handling USB devices (e.g. my external hard disk/enclosure) on my box, but I can mount manually from the command line without an issue. How do I fix this?  Control center shows HAL backend to be checked, yet greyed out...and HAL is definitely running (it starts before KDE).  A reboot did not help.
<Tim> u have to unplug the power cable from mbo in other computer
<dronix> croak: does your power supply smells burned?
<mrynit> dronix, that...makes...no sense....
<croak> dronix: Didn't notice any smells.
<donavan_> Dronix:  ok  got it and that is the one that is installed
<ancientadm> croak: your computer has a power supply box that feeds power to your motherboard and other peripherals.
<dronix> donavan_: choose reinstall
<ancientadm> croak: what's being suggested is to use a different power supply.
<Tim> ancient yes agreed
<mrynit> dronix, thx, it worked, but there should be a standalone button to sync
<dronix> mrynit: what do u mean? right-click on the clock then choose Adjust date and time
<mrynit> dumb design
<donavan_> dronix: ok done
<dronix> mrynit: yeah I gues
<alandd> VanessaE: Right after you plug it in, do "tail /var/log/messages" Does that show the USB connection event and the driver loading?
<dronix> donavan_: restart firefox
<croak> Okay, lemme take another look at it.
<mrynit> why should i go into manual get it to sync?? its counter intuitive
<nydoc> power supply testers are inexpensive. check a local store or internet
<tsaukpaetra> dronix: Yeah, I can't seem to get it to install. I guess I'll try again later...
<askvictor> I think I just overwrote the first 410bytes of my boot HD
<dronix> mrynit: I really don't know why it would do that other than your battery is messed up or something else
<askvictor> and I'm trying not to panic
<tsaukpaetra> dronix: Thanks your your help, though.
<dronix> tsaukpaetra: your welcome
<VanessaE> alandd: yep, it does.  Like I said, I can mount it after I plug it in.
<mrynit> dronix, i booted the computer with a bootable media. must have changed it
<dronix> mrynit: hmm maybe, I really don't know, have you tried changing it back to manual?
<mib_po8yin> I am getting busybox from my laptop boot
<askvictor> I've just accidentally overwritten the first 410bytes of my main/boot partition; the system is still running, though new commands won't start - what should I do?
<mib_po8yin> anyone can help me troubleshoot ?
<alandd> VanessaE: Yea, sorry.  You already said that.  I'm not overly experienced with the auto mount event control so I'm stumbling around a bit.  Let me try to remember when such things have happened to me...
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: probably you are having problems with kernel
<mrynit> dronix, the clocked synced itself. there is a button to click that syncs the clock when you enter manual mode
<mib_po8yin> It seems that my laptop have raid and its not finding my hdd
<VanessaE> alandd, no problem :)
<mrynit> highly counter intuitive
<mib_po8yin> Ali_ix can u help me little?
<dronix> mrynit: ah ok
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: what happend before that? any new pachages intalled? any changes to system?
<nydoc> Can someone help me with bash?
<lyfalways> hi, does anyone have a little bit of time to help me with an opengl problem?
<alandd> VanessaE: This is all basic stuff I am typing even though you present as "non-newbie" to me. I'm just speaking basic stuff for my own thought path.
<Ali_ix> !ask | nydoc
<ubottu> nydoc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_po8yin> fresh install from windows xp
<DUmPStErSlUt> dcc send 0123456789123456
<mrynit> thx and bye
<alandd> VanessaE: Check your /etc/udev/rules.d directory. Do you have files in there?
<donavan_> dronix: tried the re-install and restart but it still causes firefox to lag ... I can even scroll down on the page when a decent sized flash video is playing firefox takes about 40-50% of the CPU when playing
<VanessaE> yep, there's plenty of files there
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: so never booted after install? does live cd works properly?
<mib_po8yin> live cd works i am in that currently
<VanessaE> 95-hal.rules is probably the one you're interested in
<mib_po8yin> but from hdd boot it goes directly to busy box
<croak> Okay, I have no idea how jumpstarting my computer is supposed to work.
<alandd> Those are the "hot-swap" rules files. I've had a situation where that directory got blown away, one time.
<mib_po8yin> I was reading few forums seems that it might be hdd issue becuase my laptop have built in raid on bios
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: ok, so you need to search based on your hardware, this is an installation issue (derivers, setup, ...)
<dronix> donavan_: hmm, I don't know what could be the problem then, any addons interferring?
<mib_po8yin> but no one never posted a solution.
<VanessaE> alandd, right, and this drive normally behaves that way..  it looks more or less like a USB fob to the computer
<outbackwifi> hi there
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: are you sure about raid? on laptop? never seen that!
<mrkris> anyone here use hwinfo ?
<mib_po8yin> yeah my toshiba have raid in bios
<nydoc> anyone know vi?
<alandd> VanessaE: Who is supposed to handle the automount?  udev or KDE?  I think KDE. In which case I'm leading you to look in the wrong place.
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: if it is really raid, you must have installed some derivers for it in windows too, did you?
<outbackwifi> !ask | nydoc
<ubottu> nydoc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mib_po8yin> well it came with windows xp pre installed
<VanessaE> alandd, That's ok - where udev, hald, and dbus are involved, I don't know what I'm doing anyway ;)
<mib_po8yin> this is the first time i am installing anything new.
<J-n> croak: not jumpstarting, what they are suggesting is that you find a simmilar computer, and use the powersupply from that one- Unplugging the working computers powersupply and the broke one's as well, and plugging the known working Power suppuly into the not working computer.... to see if it the power suppuly that is broken, or if it is something else. If you do not have another computer to use the power suppuly from this will not be possible.
<outbackwifi> nydoc: what is it in vi do you want to know
<nydoc> when I script ./filename on an executable file I get command not found. Why?
<donavan_> Dronix: Im running ABP, divx, helix, itunes, quiktime, totem, VLC, and Win media player 10 and the Cz irc client and some google thing that removes add from google.com
<alandd> VanessaE: Unfortunately neither do I.
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: sorry, no idea, i have had servers with raid, and they were working just out of box
<ephesius> does anyone know how to send commands to a gnu/screen session
<mib_po8yin> i want the boot to see my hdd
<VanessaE> so, anyone feel like giving hald a boot to the head? :)
<mib_po8yin> its not finding it at all.
<alandd> My memory just perked up with an incident involving permissions errors that were solved with a reboot.  But you already tried a reboot.
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: what exactly is the issue?
 * alandd is perplexed about VanessaE's problem, and mine
<willluongo> Hello, I've added a second NIC (eth1) and I want to use it as my primary NIC instead of eth0. How can I do this? I am running Ubuntu Server 8.04
 * outbackwifi came in just now
<Ali_ix> mib_po8yin: it may be complicated, you may need a raid driver, post in forums, may be some one else done it
<croak> J-n: My brain might not be working today, but how do I connect the two computers?
<VanessaE> outbackwifi, KDE has decided that it doesn't want to automount my removable devices anymore.  Yet, I can mount them fine from the command line.  kcontrol says HAL support is enabled (and greyed out).  HAL starts before KDE, and is running.
<outbackwifi> nydoc: what is the command that you use
<Ali_ix> nydoc: is that a shell script?
<nydoc> I type ./filename
<mib_po8yin> ok
<donavan_> Dronix: the only other thing I can think of is that my ATI drivers are screwy I get some sort lines/pixelation when I go fullscreen but that happens with any application
<mib_po8yin> thanks
<J-n> croak: did you say previously that you are using a laptop? or a desktop?
<ID10T> alrighty, here's the downlow;, I was restoring a backup of my /home to a fresh install of ubuntu, so I rm -rf'ed my /home/me, figuring I would just restore all the files in it anyway, and I need space on my hd. Now, I can't spawn any new graphical programs. If I run firefox,gnome-terminal,rxvt from the cli, I get: "protocol not found, Cannot connect to display :"
<VanessaE> outbackwifi, so I plug in the drive, dmesg throws a bunch of messages recognizing it, and normally I get an icon and a window showing the drive's contents.  these last two bits are what have ceased.
<dronix> Gboy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3
 * VanessaE looks at FloodBot
<VanessaE> wtf?
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: is that the same drives or new ones everytime
<dronix> donavan_: I really don't know, my other guess would be to reinstall firefox, but I don't think it'll do anything
<hoonteke> ID10T: did you replace the me/ directory?
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: if they are the same ones, then i have an ideaa
<ID10T> yep
<Ali_ix> ID10T: switch to virtual terminals, you can sit on a chainr and saw the legs! :)
<croak> J-N: Don't think I mentioned. Desktop.
<VanessaE> outbackwifi, I have only two devices at the moment, so I guess "the same drives" is the answer.
<outbackwifi> ok
<dronix> Geboy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3
<donavan_> dronix: well thanks anyways, at least I know I didn't miss anything obvious
<VanessaE> it is an external hard disk/enclosure, so I can't leave it on all the time (it runs hot, I don't wanna kill the disk)
<hoonteke> ID10T: did you give yourself permissions to write to it?  i.e. chown -R me:me /home/me
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: here' s what i have done, made an entry into /etc/fstab for the drives
<administrator> hey all
<dronix> donavan_: np, sorry couldn't help
<J-n> croak:  okay. your power suppuly is inside your computer, it will be what you plug the power cord into. it will have several plugs that plug into various parts of your computer.
<administrator> when i install a windows driver to use with ndiswrapper, it only works until i reboot.  then i cannot scan for networks
<ID10T> I believe so, since the owner is the same name
<bobertdos> speener: Holy cow, that is a lot faster.
<ID10T> lemme check
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: never heard of a HDD dying like that but i could be mistaken
<administrator> to get it working again i need to uninstall the windows driver, reboot, and reinstall the driver
<donavan_> Croak: were you having hardware issues?  sorry I missed you original post
<hoonteke> ID10T: to see what it currently is: $ ls -ld /home/me
<speener> bobertdos: it's cool isn't it...lol...
<administrator> i have a bug report with all the info, but no luck so far
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: also, if you are on KDE, #kubuntu might be a good place to ask
<administrator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/264340
<hoonteke> ID10T: or ls -l /home
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264340 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper:  cant scan for networks after first reboot post-install" [Undecided,New]
<ID10T> yep
<VanessaE> outbackwifi, I asked there and got no response.
<mrkris> ffs, hwinfo FROZE my freakin server. I can ssh in, but ps aux freezes, and reboot freezes
<dronix> administrator: r u installing as a super user?
<bobertdos> speener: It took me longer to set up because I took the opportunity to relearn the GUI tools.
<ID10T> done, and I have rw and x on stuff, and I'm the owner and the group, so...
<speener> lol...
<hoonteke> ID10T: hmm, so the error code is that firefox can't connect to X or something like that?
<VanessaE> however, I'm not using Kubuntu...  this is Ubuntu with KDE installed (but not Kubuntu-desktop)
<joanki123> is there an easy way to simulate using windows?  i want to watch abc.com's tv shows but you need i/e or firefox for windows
<administrator> dronix: huh?  i run ndiswrapper gui, and i dont even think it asks me for my root pw
<ID10T> Protocol not specified, hoonteke
<joanki123> can anyone tell me the best way to watch these shows?
<ID10T> I think I rm'ed a . file :S
<administrator> dronix: correction, yes it does
<hoonteke> ID10T: I think you'll need to log out and back in.  I think the problem is that ... exactly
<dronix> joanki123: try ie4linux
<joanki123> how do i get it, dronix?
<J-n> croak: Unplug both computers from the wall, unplug the cords comming from the PS to the internal parts of the computer (remember where you unplugged them from) Plug the working computers powersuppuly into the non working computrer's parts.
<hoonteke> ID10T: you need to have a certain few .X.. files lying around I think.
<croak> donavan_: Well, my sister was using before, and she mentioned that it kept restarting. Last time it turned on, she said she heard something. And now it's dead. I don't know first-hand.
<Ali_ix> hoonteke: he just removed all .XXX files and folders, so there is no settings, config files and may be sockets in this session
<ID10T> ...if I log out, will I be able to log back in? that's the only reason I haven't done it...
<seps1816> does anyone know a good way to hide your ip address from using bittorrent?
<seps1816> it would be a big help
<nydoc> can someone tell me how to execute an executable file on the command line. I have tried ./filename but get command not found
<hoonteke> ID10T: then don't ... try this
<dronix> joanki123: seach your synaptic package manager for it
<ID10T> nydoc: make it executable
<joanki123> thanks dronix!
<hoonteke> Ali_ix: exactly my thoughts
<Ali_ix> ID10T: no, you should user terminal to continue this,
<dronix> np
<willluongo> nydoc chmod 755 filname
<ID10T> chmod o+x file
<hoonteke> ID10T: switch to terminal (CTRL+ALT+F1)
<ID10T> ok
<outbackwifi> mydoc: sh ./myfilename
<donavan_> croak: any more detail than that?
<nydoc> I used chmod +x filename to change file to executable
<croak> J-n: The other computer happens to look a lot different and older, but I'll try.
<Ali_ix> ID10T: you may switch to virtual terminals with ctrlf1-f6 or use a live cd
<hoonteke> ID10T: log in, then type sudo startx -- :2 ...  I think that's right
<BoltClock> is there a way to sync my iPod with both OSes on my linux-windows dual boot?
<hoonteke> ID10T: yeah, : before 2
<croak> donavan_: Not really that I can think of.
<hoonteke> ID10T: that will start X on a second terminal
<ID10T> ok
<bobertdos> speener: It's been a couple years since I'd worked with SQL. I wanted to make sure I could at least understand this much :p
<willluongo> nydoc: and ./ doesn't work? what is it you are trying to run?
<hoonteke> Ali_ix: is there another step to that?
<joanki123> dronix, not here.... obviously i could do an internet search but i hate having to install
<joanki123> could it be under a different name?
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: have you looked into /etc/pmount.allow
<dronix> joanki123: one sec
<nydoc> open a file in vi
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: or into /etc/pmount.deny
<VanessaE> outbackwifi, I don't have such a file
<Ali_ix> hoonteke: he cant start x with its own user, and running as root is dangerous, he need to play with terminal
<hoonteke> ID10T: actually ... try switching users
<ancientadm> brb lunch calls
<speener> bobertdos: lol...i just wanted amarok to be faster...read a little and set it up...not really interested in using it for anything else
<speener> lol...
<dronix> joanki123: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Installation:Ubuntu
<willluongo> nydoc: what about: vi filename
<hoonteke> ID10T: yeah, have you tried System->Quit->Switch User ?
<joanki123> thanks, dronix!!!!
<outbackwifi> !pmount.allow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount.allow
<dronix> your welcome
<ID10T> nope, I just did the sudo startx -- :2
<nydoc> vi filename will open the file in vi
<J-n> croak: don't do it if you think it might not be similar or the same... it COULD dammage stuff further.. i'd hate to suggest something like that.. i was just telling you what others were suggesting :) i've done it myself to find out if a particular PS was dead or not.. but there could be complications.. just a warning.
<ID10T> maybe I should just copy all the .X* files from /root to /home/me ?
<hoonteke> ID10T: since you've backed everything up. that worst that will happen is that you'll have to revert to commandline to restore your home directory
<outbackwifi> !pmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount
<Ali_ix> ID10T: no!
<ID10T> well, it's a /home from a different computer
<hoonteke> ID10T: ah no.  because those are root owned fies
<donavan_> Croak: well if it was a noise and not a beep the 3 most likely causes for a no POST are the Video card (fan), the CPU (fan), or the Power supply.   any idea how new it is or if she is generally a tidy person around the computer
<bobertdos> speener: haha, I was thrilled when I first found out (a while ago), that Amarok could use SQL. That just added to its cool factor in my mind.
<outbackwifi> t
<ID10T> well, yeah, but I can just chown them, right?
<alandd> My Wacom tablet no longer inputs to the computer. USB can see it, xorg.conf not changed but this evening, no mouse move from the tablet.
<alandd> What do I check?
<Ali_ix> ID10T: not a good idea!
<hoonteke> ID10T: no, I don't think so because they're pointers to what's currently running in memory, and they won't match
<ID10T> ok
<ID10T> ah, gotcha
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: sudo apt-get install pmount
<ID10T> ok, so I should...
<Ali_ix> ID10T: can you copy you backup files to /home/me in terminal? using 'cp' command?
<dronix> alandd: did u update ?
<hoonteke> *nix is all about pointers and saving stuff in files.  Take a look at /var/log etc.
<ID10T> I did
<Geboy> where can i find driver for my devices to work in ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: that will create /etc/pmount.allow
<dronix> Geboy; did u follow the link?
<hoonteke> ID10T: for future reference, use tar, not cp.  Unless you specify all the right arguments to cp you won't actually get a snapshot as a backup
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: just list the devices you want automounted on insert
<Ali_ix> ID10T: so you have files in /home/me (exactly as backup) chowned to your user?
<croak> donovan_: second-hand computer. It's a Celeron, so no more than a couple of years. It was fine for about 2 weeks.
<hoonteke> tar does a better job as by default it captures *everything* and the *state* of everything
<Geboy> dronix: sorry, which one?
<dronix> Geboy: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_windows_xp_and_linux_xp_installed_first.htm?page=3
<ID10T> ...I did use tar, but I tarred up this huge dir heirarchy, so  I untarred to a folder, then cp'ed and mv'ed from that folder to /home/me
<croak> J-n: I was about to say I'd rather not do it. xD The other one is older and cramped and... different, pretty much.
<outbackwifi> ID10T: did you mean cpio when you said cp?
<ID10T> nope
<ID10T> never heard of it :S
<Geboy> dronix: oh yes
<VanessaE> ok, pmount is installed, and /etc/pmount.allow has been updated to add both device entries (/dev/sdc and /dev/sdd)
<dronix> Geboy: did it work?
<hoonteke> ID10T: okay, good that you used tar.  Should be able to use tar -tf tarfile then to see what's in it
<Geboy> dronix: and i was being guided by one of you through the installation 2
<outbackwifi> VanessaE: restart hald
<VanessaE> BINGO!
<VanessaE> didn't even have to restart hald.
 * outbackwifi takes a bow
<VanessaE> plugged the disk in and it works now.
<ID10T> hoonteke: ok, for what purpose? what am I looking for?
<Geboy> i'm still installing now
<VanessaE> you sir are a genius :)
<hoonteke> ID10T: nothing at the moment.  I'm just suggesting a quick way to get your home dir back
 * outbackwifi takes a a couple of bows
<ID10T> lol, ok
<KoN8392> hi all!
<hoonteke> you're looking for the initial path
<donavan_> Croak: one thing you can have her try is to open the case and remove the cmos battery, unplug the PC and press the power button for about 30 secs, put the battery back and reconnect the power ... sounds stupid but sometimes they get a static buildup ... I used to work for Dell and that fixed a no post a lot, however more than likely being that it made noise your looking at some hardware...
<donavan_> ...replacement
<dronix> Geboy: ah ok great, the drivers are kind of different then windows, you'll need to search for every driver that you need separately
<hoonteke> the question is how ddid you tar it up
<ID10T> that's the thing though, the backup was a backup of a different /home/me, not the one on this box
<BoltClock> hi, is there a way to sync my iPod with both OSes on my linux-windows dual boot? i use exaile and iTunes
<KoN8392> how can I minimize or hide my torrent client's icon in the system tray?
 * VanessaE chair-dances and sings the "Banana Splits" theme
<ID10T> tar -czpf backup-home.tar.gz /home/me
<hoonteke> ID10T: but, the point is you have it and you've already removed everything in you rhome dir
<jimmacdonald> what is the release data in Ibex?
<J-n> croak: the diffrences have to be pretty big for it to be a problem. I'd personally suggest, if you'd like to not trash the computer, to take it to a computer repair shop, support local business and suff :)
<ID10T> basically
<alandd> outbackwifi: Good help for VanessaE!
<ID10T> hoonteke: no, I rm'ed my /home, then copied in my backup
<outbackwifi> ID10T: do you have a .tar or .tar.gz fil
<hoonteke> ID10T: so ... the worst that can happen is that you'll have to recreate your user.  no biggie
<outbackwifi> alandd: tx
<ID10T> .tar.gz
<ID10T> yeah, I'm not super worried, just hate not having everything right :)
<dronix> BoltClock: have u tried itunes under wine?
<outbackwifi> ID10T: when you do a tar ztvf your.tar.gz what do you get
<Geboy> dronix: wew, that sounds painfull enough. :p anyway, i thank you, before
<hoonteke> ID10T: iz cool, you're  atinkerer
<croak> donovan_: She doesn't deal with hardware. ;) So, the cmos battery would be where?
<dronix> geboy: your welcome
<BoltClock> dronix: my pc somehow goes nuts when i install wine, and as a result i had to reinstall ubuntu. so wine's a no go
<outbackwifi> ID10T: it should list out the contents without extracting
<hoonteke> ID10T: anyway, no worries.  Log out, then log in.
<hoonteke> ID10T: the ability to log in won't be hampered because it'll be like a first run
 * sprokt help
<J-n> croak: it's the "calculator" looking battery on your motherboard.
<outbackwifi> hoonteke: sorry, didnt realize you were helpin him out
<ID10T> oh, ok
<hoonteke> ID10T: you're credentials are actually stored on teh system in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow and /etc/group
<Crazz> Kernel Panik-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-Block(1,0)?????
<hoonteke> ID10T: so no worries
<outbackwifi> sprokt: on what
<hoonteke> outbackwifi: no worries, mate
<speener> will my kde settings (themes, fonts, etc) work on gnome??
<speener> when i open
<outbackwifi> speener: no
<speener> a kde app in gnome that is
<Geboy> dronix: just hang on right there. i might be troubling more in just a momment from now...lol
<Mordocai> Anyone know of a black+green theme for gnome? Black+red would work as well... though not preferred.
<dronix> geboy: lol k
<speener> will it still have the font i set on kde?
<ID10T> sweet, it's working, thanks for the helpz0rs
<ID10T> :)
<outbackwifi> Mordocai: gnome-look.org
<hoonteke> outbackwifi: btw, ubuntu or debian or someone has made tar smarter of recent.  tar -tf and tar -xf automatically detect the gzippedness of a file.  no more worring about j and z.
<Ali_ix> speener: it should
<hoonteke> ID10T: cool cool.
<Mordocai> outbackwifi: Yeah, i started looking... couldn't find anything i liked so far
<croak> Panasonic, +3V. I gather that's it.
<donavan_> croak: that would all depend on what kind of mother voard she has but it will be easy to spot... normally it is a button battery about the size of a quarter its a fairly easy thing to do however it might be stuck under cables and what not... if she isnt comfortable doing it then obviously dont have her do it but if she can change batteries in a remote then this should be too difficult
 * Geboy love this chan
<outbackwifi> hoonteke: i guess im too old to figure that out :)
<VanessaE> thanks again, I'll head off now :-)
<Crazz> i have an ubuntu live cd when i type install at Boot: it gives me Kernel Panik-not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-Block(1,0)
<dronix> BoltClock: have u tried gtkpod?
<Mordocai> outbackwifi: And what am I looking for if I want a theme for the windows?(Like, GTK 1.X etc)
<hoonteke> outbackwifi: hehe, I too learned the other way, and only learned this one when I forgot to type, as usual. stupid lazy, lovely, fingers
<outbackwifi> Mordocai: metacity
<outbackwifi> hoonteke: lol
<BoltClock> dronix: is that the only solution that really supports iPod nano 3g?
<croak> donovan_: I work with the computers. xD I got it set up and everything, and she's scared of even plugging in the computer. So I take the battery out, press power for 30 seconds, replace the battery, and try and boot it up?
<dronix> BoltClock: not sure if its the only one, but the only I know
<Mordocai> outbackwifi: Thanks
<alandd> ﻿Good night, everyone. I'll tackle my tablet another day.
<outbackwifi> Crazz: whats the config of your machine
<outbackwifi> Mordocai: anytime
<hoonteke> any good rumors or "cools!" about upcoming intrepid?
<Crazz> oh... 1999 PowerPC G3 processor 32mb ram 6mb vram 6gb hdd
<outbackwifi> wow
<outbackwifi> Crazz: and you are booting with the x86 livec?
<outbackwifi> Crazz: and you are booting with the x86 livecd?
<Crazz> no
 * outbackwifi thanks god for that
<donavan_> croak: yeah like I said this only works if its just a goof up in the cmos caused by static if a fan died on something then you probably have a bad component and this will probably get you nowhere
<Crazz> well i hope not lol
<Crazz> its a burn someone i know used for their mac same as mine... but they have more ram lmao
<outbackwifi> Crazz: you might just be pushing it with 32 Megs
<donavan_> croak: but I have used it successfully on a number of machines
<outbackwifi> Crazz: might be good for a server install tho
<fallore> how do i set up my ubuntu so that it's on the same network domain as the other computers in the house?
<outbackwifi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<croak> donavan_: I doubt it'll work, but let's see...
<croak> donavan_: Nope.
<Crazz> i am sick and tired of this mac os 8.6 i can't even check my email
<Crazz> and wanna try something new lol
<outbackwifi> Crazz: can you do a text only install?
<donavan_> croak: do you have the PC there  or is it still at your sisters?
<Crazz> when i restart holding c for cdrom boot it comes up with the yaboot options
<croak> donavan_: I live with her. xD
<Crazz> and it can never finish loading the kernel
<joanki123> dronix, the brwoser still says the same thing
<donavan_> croak : ahh well that makes things easier
<joanki123> that only xp internet explorere can view it
<Geboy> outbackwifi:i think fallore don't understand it was meant for him
<joanki123> is there any way around it?
<dronix> joanki123: give me the link, I'll give it a try
<fallore> outbackwifi: just noticed what you said, thank you
<donavan_> croak:  when you kick the power on does anything happen at all  or does it just sit there and give you a funny look?
<joanki123> http://abc.go.com/
<fallore> thanks Geboy
<joanki123> i'm trying to watch dirty sexy money
<outbackwifi> ok
<Geboy> don't mention
<joanki123> under the heading full episodes
<joanki123> brb gotta reboot
<joanki123> computer buggy
<Crazz> Ubuntu dapper CD
<outbackwifi> joanki123: ive seen that if you use konqueror, it fools the servers into thinking your on IE
<hoonteke> Crazz: have you tried a smaller distribution?  Perhaps DSL linux?
<Crazz> i can't find away to get it in mac format
<Crazz> err ppc
<hoonteke> Crazz: ah, of course ... hmm
<dronix> joanki123: ah I see, they r using a special plugin
<protocol1> can someone plz help me with this xubuntu install to my flash drive?
<outbackwifi> Crazz: dont know much about macs.. this could help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300122
<Crazz> funny thing is i don't know why i ever try linux i have yet to in 3 years find a version that will run on any of the comps i have ever had
<Rando_> I have root access on box (8.04) of mine in another city and I'd like to use it as a proxy to view a webserver on another box in the same network that has no external ports forwarded to it. Is there a relatively painless way to do this does anyone know?
<Crazz> thank you outback
<croak> donavan_: Sorry for the delay. Not a peep. It's... dead, really.
<outbackwifi> protocol1: have you done everything from here --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<chamunks> is there a deb somewhere for truecrypt anywhere?
<Crazz> yay that link is yet again another link this damn mac can't read
<croak> donavan_: But the other computer works fine.
<dronix> joanki123: they r using Move Media Player plug-in which is not available for linux, the only work around is to install firefox on wine and then install the plugin
<BoltClock> dronix: i just installed gtkpod. if its the only one with full support for iPod nano 3g, then i guess ill be ok with it. thanks
<outbackwifi> Rando_: easiest way is to use SSH tunneling
<joanki123> outbackwifi, konqueror?
<dronix> BoltClock: hope it works
<joanki123> dronix, any luck?
<dronix> joanki123: they r using Move Media Player plug-in which is not available for linux, the only work around is to install firefox on wine and then install the plugin
<outbackwifi> joanki123: if its codec issues, then you are out of luck
<Rando_> k, i'll go grab a tutorial for ssh tunnel and give it a go
<outbackwifi> esp prooprietary ones
<administrator> i assume the desktop sahreing in gnome and kde use the same vnc backend.  anyone know if that is supposed to work through nat?
<protocol1> outbackwifi, thank you very much buddy...I never though of trying it that way....will let you know how that works
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: simple port forwarding doesn't work on entire target network
<administrator> err, kubuntu and ubuntu, not gnome and kde
<dronix> joankil23: here's the work around: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=679165&highlight=abc.com+streaming
<outbackwifi> protocol1: yw
<chamunks> oops got to go nvm thanks anyways
<joanki123> i installed wine.
<joanki123> now how do i open it?
<protocol1> sweet
<joanki123> THANKS!!!
<dronix> y/w
<hoonteke> joanki123: Applications->Wine on my system ...
<outbackwifi> Ali_ix: he just wants to forward X11
<donavan_> croak:  if you dont even get the fan to twitch it is most likely the power supply you can always take the case off and see if the fuse is blown of it looks like the coils are burnesd out  but be very careful if you touch the leads on the capasitors you can electrocute yourself
<hoonteke> ssh -
<hoonteke> ssh -X or ssh -Y yes?
<Geboy> croak: sorry, but i missed your post. have you checked the power supply
<wces> !java | wces
<ubottu> wces, please see my private message
<croak> geboy: It's definitely coming from the computer. Electricity is going through the plug connected to it.
<croak> donavan_: Nothing looks burnt or anyting.
<hoonteke> joanki123: but it's still likely to be commandline oriented ... so you'd use it from the command line like so
<hoonteke> $ wine my_windows_program.exe
<croak> h
<Carefree> Hey
<outbackwifi> Carefree: hi
<joanki123> hoonteke, i don't see where i can open the app
<donavan_> croak inside the Power supply? or are you just talking inside the computer case
<Carefree> anyone know how to install Nintendo DS libraries to ubuntu GCC?
<joanki123> i see the apps-> wine
<joanki123> but all i see are a folder named programs
<joanki123> configure and uninstall
<outbackwifi> Carefree: do you have the libraries
<Geboy> croak:how do you know that the ps of your pc send electricity to the mobo? does your mobo have a led indicator on it to indicate that it has power?
<Flannel> Carefree: If gcc has DS libraries, yes.  The gcc in ubuntu is just like all the other gccs
<dronix> joankil23: after u install wine, u need to install firefox for windows
<joanki123> ok
<sekyourbox> if i would like to make a perl script in ubuntu what do I make out the first line? there is no perl in /usr/local/bin...
<Ali_ix> sekyourbox: locate it by 'whereis' or 'locate' commands
<Flannel> sekyourbox: perl's normally not in /usr/local/ its usually in /usr/bin/  type "which perl" and it'll give you an exact path
<outbackwifi> sekyourbox: its in /usr/bin/ by default
<dronix> sekyourbox: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-460486.html
<outbackwifi> sekyourbox: modify your shebang accordingly
<outbackwifi> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<outbackwifi> :p
<hoonteke> hooray, pidgin just died for no apparent reason
<dronix> hoonteke: what do u expect, its a bird afterall
<outbackwifi> mustve got shot down by windows live
<Ali_ix> hoonteke: happens here too :|
<Geboy> croak: the electricity might run through the cable. but i suspect your power suply don't deliver it to the mobo
<hoonteke> yeah, pidgin is frickin awesome in that I can consolidate all my protocols, but it's not the most stable.
<hoonteke> as a software developer (recovering to other things now), I'm not sure if I appreciate that it often triggers a bug in X (whereby I have to restart the gdm) or not.
<hoonteke> it's good that it highlights another program's bug, but it's likely a bug in pidgin as well.
<hoonteke> ah me.
<outbackwifi> hoonteke: never had that happen to me
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: you are just lucky :)
<joanki123> you guys ROCK!
<bruenig> serious software developers don't use ubuntu, I call bogus on hoonteke
<joanki123> it works!
<Geboy> whats a shebang? it sounds nasty... X)
<Crazz> Outback: i tried server got the same response
<bruenig> #! is a shebang
<outbackwifi> Geboy: #!
<joanki123> does watching it on firefox/wine ...  does it drain my system?
<Ali_ix> bruenig: so they use Vista or some other distros?!
<hoonteke> bruenig: oh?  I call bogus right back.  s.d. is as s.d. does.
<Flannel> bruenig: Don't be silly.
<Geboy> the ! thing?
<Geboy> ic
<donavan_> croak: one other thing to check is the capasitors on the mobo if any of them of domed or bulghing then its the mobo I have seem this a number of times with cheaper mobos and it will give you intermitant problems and can even pop like a firecracker when they go out
<outbackwifi> joanki123: whqt do you mean drain?
<joanki123> does it hot a lot of cpu time?
<Flannel> Geboy: #! is a shebang.  Comes from "Hash Bang" which is #!
<hoonteke> there's security, webdev, X, kde, and kernel for starters of what I work on
<joanki123> when i used virtualbox it was impossible
<joanki123> my battery would die immediately
<bruenig> Ali_ix: other distros yes
<Flannel> Ali_ix: Don't listen to bruenig, he's being silly.
<Ali_ix> joanki123: just check your cpu usage via 'top' in terminal or system monitor in gnome
<Geboy> ic. thanks
<bruenig> hardly
<outbackwifi> joanki123: knowing its a windows emulator, its more likely to kill your machine :p
<joanki123> but in general, does wine tax your system like virtualbox does?
<joanki123> great
<joanki123> thanks
<Ali_ix> Flannel: i like hunting M$ish ppl here, but wrong target this time
<bruenig> joanki123: no wine does not
<Crazz> outbackwifi: i get the same kernel panick with debian and ubuntu
<joanki123> yay! thanks
<bruenig> in that it doesn't emulate a cpu after all
<Flannel> joanki123: No, its not an emulator, its a compatability layer
<bruenig> let us get into that debate again about what wine is, I find it amusing
<outbackwifi> Crazz: what type of HDD does the mac have
<Geboy> lol...i don't even know what it looks like. wine is. i heard alot thought
<Flannel> bruenig: Do you plan on being helpful? or just making stupid comments?
<outbackwifi> !banter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banter
<Sesshomaru> you've never seen wine?
<bruenig> I have given advice twice
<Crazz> outbackwifi: Quantum Fireball CR6.4
<outbackwifi> !offtopic
<bruenig> in the last minute!
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Geboy> i'm only about to dive my self in ubuntu
<Sesshomaru> http://www.cellarschoice.ca/img/wineBottles.jpg
<outbackwifi> Crazz: is that listed in the HCL?
<bruenig> does anyone know if ubuntu plans on modifying apt to include true package grouping at any time in the future?
<Geboy> i'm waiting for ancientadm to guide me through the installation again
<Crazz> honestly i don't know
<donavan_> Croak: one other thing you might want to look into getting a PSU tester great little tool normally cost you about 10-20$   and it will save hours of headache
<danbh_intrepid> bruenig: whats true package grouping?
<outbackwifi> Crazz: wouldnt hurt to check
<Sesshomaru> so bruenig uses ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Crazz: www.ubuntuhcl.org
<ancientadm> Geboy: i'm back
<Geboy> wb
<hoonteke> joanki123: depends on the program.
<bruenig> a dedicated package group whereby each package is considered to be explicitly installed but can be removed separately without removing the entire group
<bruenig> but also can be removed at once as a group
<hoonteke> joanki123: depending on the resource(s) you're trying to minimize, you might also look at other virtualization techniques
<Ali_ix> bruenig: did you ever used apt? do you know what dependency means?
<dronix> like internet for example? includes firefox, pidgin etc?
<danbh_intrepid> bruenig: like a tasksel task?
<bruenig> this in contrast to meta-package hackery which merely lists all packages in the group of a fake package, causing apt to treat them all as dependencies
<Crazz> autbackwifi: can't read the page my comp thinks its a download
<bruenig> Ali_ix: all of the packages in the build-essential meta-package are not dependent on one another, nor does the overall meta-package actually depend on them
<joanki123> hoonteke, the only reason i want wine is so i can watch online tv
<hoonteke> joanki123: VMWare for example, won't run the CPU near as hard as vbox, but is not in ubuntu repos and would require a little learning on your part.
<joanki123> and i don't do it often
<croak> Well, thanks for the advice, guys. I might just take it to a techie or something. Or maybe just give up on it - didn't cost a cent, so I'm not that bothered. I dunno, I'll see.
<hoonteke> joanki123: ah.  Hmm, don't know about actual TV ( as in with a tuner), but I know you can watch plenty of shows via flash
<croak> Bye. =D
<hoonteke> joanki123: there's also Miro
<hoonteke> joanki123: Miro should be in Add/Remove
<DigitalKiwi> what other package managers do this sort of thing bruenig ?
<hoonteke> joanki123: there's also places like nbc.com that is flash based
<hoonteke> joanki123: or hulu.com
<bruenig> Ali_ix: for instance, let's say I want to install kde, well kde has a bunch of packages, not all of which is essential to have some components of kde. So later I decide I don't want some of it and remove it. Under the current condition that causes the kde metapackage to break, which prompts its removal, when it is removed, the remaining packages appeared to be orphans and can also be removed
<zvacet> joanki123 : http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=308
<hoonteke> I've watched plenty of tv shows through those sites.
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: I am not sure, do you know of any?
<bruenig> I don't think rpm does it
<Crazz> Does anyone know how to use the mac-fdisk commands without loading the linux kernel?
<takao> hi-how do i find my mac address?
<brutus> takao, ifconfig
<indian_munnda> takao ifconfig
<Ali_ix> bruenig: yeah, seen that. but may be some smarter metapackages with back-dependencies do that right
<outbackwifi> Crazz: http://www.gifford.co.uk/~coredump/beigeg3.htm
<ljsoftnet> how do i show network activity in system monitor processes?
<DigitalKiwi> I'm not very familiar with other package managers bruenig
<outbackwifi> ntop
<joanki123> wow
<bruenig> Ali_ix: there is no such thing as a smarter metapackage, the problem is that packages are listed as dependencies when they are not dependent on one another. You need to find a better way to group packages which doesn't require that you lie to the apt dependency tree about the nature of the packages being installed. This I call true grouping.
<joanki123> hoonteke, that's awesome
<indian_munnda> ljsoftnet: it shows it by default
<takao> brutus, indian_munnda is that the HWaddr?
<indian_munnda> takao: yes
<takao> indian_munnda, thanks
<Flannel> bruenig, mind taking packing discussion to -offtopic? thanks
<Ali_ix> bruenig: yeah, and this is what i called 'smarter metapackages', to have a grouping field beside dependency there
<brutus> takao, yse
<ljsoftnet> indian_munnda, i just want to know what processes is using the network/internet
<takao> brutus, yes
<indian_munnda> takao: mention not
<bruenig> Ali_ix: a grouping field is not a meta-package at that point as they aren't dependencies any longer. You have simply redefined my true grouping model and called it smarter meta-packages. It is nothing at all like a meta-package. It is a group.
<Ali_ix> ljsoftnet: netstat whould show connections, netstat -antp will give you PID of connection owner app
<DigitalKiwi> I am not sure why package management is off topic :/
<indian_munnda> ljsoftnet: by using a firewall you can check that.
<DigitalKiwi> seems very on topic to me
<willluongo> Hello, I've added a second NIC (eth1) and I want to use it as my primary NIC instead of eth0. How can I do this? I am running Ubuntu Server 8.04
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: ah, I don't think the kernel supports that level of granularity.  I believe that solaris and there dtrace mechanism does, but I don't think linux has it yet.
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: This is a support channel, not a general discussion channel.  General discussions belong in -offtopic
<bruenig> well I asked a question about ubuntu and whether anyone knew how to modify apt to get true grouping
<outbackwifi> DigitalKiwi: if you want support on the apt package manager pl ask
<hoonteke> ah Ali_ix, didn't think about that.  good thought.
<ljsoftnet> ah ok
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig asked
<bruenig> any patches or anything for that?
<outbackwifi> bruenig: if you want a feature addition, file it at the appropriate place
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: but what, *exactly*, are you trying to do
<Flannel> bruenig: Alright.  If its related to a question, that's fine.  It just soundeed more like an explanation/discussion/whatever
<bruenig> I was wondering if there was a patch or something already available to fix apt from its currently broken state
<hoonteke> if you just want to see what progs has what connections open, Ali_ix just suggest netstat and nmap
<ljsoftnet> hoonteke, i'm trying to look for what software is using the internet activity?
<r_a_j_e>  I tried connect to bluetooth headset from ubuntu 8.0, kerner 2.624-19. Eventhough I tried in two machines but did not work. Heard that it is bug in kernel, anybody know about a patch?
<Ali_ix> bruenig: since this is a basic feature, i don't think there is a patch or something. you better open a topic in apt developers mailing list
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: refine the question a bit more: netstat shows what programs are using the internet.  if you want more granular, you'll have to scour the net elsewhere and wait for dtrace-like functionality to come to linux.
<bruenig> Ali_ix: actually I am fairly certain that are aware of it. So do you think ubuntu might spearhead this. I mean I am reading that pacman from arch linux has already implemented this successfully.
<willluongo> Hello, I cannot access the internet because my Ubuntu Server 8.04 is trying to use the wrong interface. Can anyone help me get it working?
<outbackwifi> willluongo: can you explain?
<ljsoftnet> hoonteke how do i use the netstat?
<hoonteke> willluongo: for a one-time fix, you can use ifconfig bad_iface down
<outbackwifi> willluongo: it will use whatever interface you specified as being connected to the gateway
<hoonteke> willluongo: ifconfig good_iface <ip.address> up
<giacomo_carissim> when i boot up my computer, im at the busy box terminal... how can i run fsck or something similar?
<indian_munnda> ljsoftnet: netstat is a terminal command
<Ali_ix> willluongo: how many interfaces and different networks does it connected to? did you checked routing tables? (route -n)
<willluongo> hoonteke: No dice on that
<hoonteke> willluongo: I'm not sure how to fix it for goods without looking it
<outbackwifi> willluongo: sudo route -n
<outbackwifi> pastebin that
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: yeah, you'll hvae to use the terminal, as I dont't hink there's a GUI program for it yet.
<willluongo> The gateway is all zeros
<willluongo> Everything else looks good
<ljsoftnet> indian_munnda so i'll just type in netstat in the terminal to use it?
<willluongo> outbackwifi: hoonteke
<willluongo> Sorry, forgot to name
<indian_munnda> ljsoftnet: yup
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: once in a terminal, the 'man' program will be your friend
<hoonteke> ljsoftnet: man netstat for more info
<joanki123> woohoooo i'm watching nbc.com ;)  thanks, everyone
<Ali_ix> ljsoftnet: hoonteke, firestarter somehow shows the active connections and its process name, but it is actually the netstat output, so better if you use netstat in first place
<indian_munnda> ljsoftnet: for more info on netstat type man netstat in the terminal
<sushanth> how do i access my wireless card settings
<hoonteke> np, joanki123.  enjoy
<ljsoftnet> ok
<bruenig> sushanth: depends on the card
<foo> hm, my audio doesn't work for some reason. alsamixer audio is turned up... fresh install of hardy... any ideas?
<hoonteke> Ali_ix: ah cool.  don't use firestarter myself.  perhaps I should check it out.
<outbackwifi> willluongo: we need the following info: your gateway ip address, your ip address
<willluongo> http://pastebin.com/m705ada87 outbackwifi
<hoonteke> foo, some have had luck with pulseaudio as an audio manager
<hoonteke> it's what I use
<hoonteke> other's hate it
<willluongo> my IP is 192.168.1.10, gateway is 192.168.1.1, works fine on the other interface
<Ali_ix> hoonteke: not that cool, it is a dead project! last update was 3 years ago :}
<foo> hoonteke: hm, I like alsamixer because I can use it in a CLI. is hoonteke GUI?
<ancientadm> shoutout.. There's a partition #0 , right? partition zero?
<zvacet> !ufw | hoonteke
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<hoonteke> foo: yeah, sorta.
<willluongo> foo: are you a member of the audio group? also make sure turn up other channels too, sometimes they are labeled wrong/different in alsamixer
<hoonteke> foo: go to Terminal, then type pulseaudio
<foo> willluongo: haha, wow... I forgot about that
<hoonteke> it should just start
<foo> hoonteke: hm, yeah, I am.
<hoonteke> foo then you have to tell ubuntu to use it.  System->Preferences->sound, I think.
<sushanth> bruenig, Atheros wireless card
<outbackwifi> willluongo: as a one time, do this sudo route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<foo> willluongo: I don't have it installed yet. Let me see if I can get alsa working in here
<foo> willluongo: any other ideas?
<hoonteke> ah... foo, I'll have to pass you to someone else, I'm getting way tired
<willluongo> outbackwifi: <3 ! ! :D THank you
<foo> hoonteke: see ya :) Thanks
<outbackwifi> willluongo: yw
<hoonteke> night all.  good luck with all ubuntu questions and problems.
<outbackwifi> willluongo: that wont survive a reboot
<willluongo> foo: Did you install virtualbox OSE? that always breaks my audio lol
<Ali_ix> willluongo: you may need to edit /etc/network/interfaces file to make settings permanent
<foo> willluongo: hm, nope. fresh install, out of the box, ubuntu server... audio didn't work
<willluongo> outbackwifi: It will do the job for what I need now though :D thanks again
<outbackwifi> ok
<willluongo> Ali_ix: what would I add in the interfaces file?
<Romanian> When I type "\wine start utorrent.exe from a remote location on my file server, a bunch of errors pop up saying that the X-Window manager could not be used or something, and then when I run top on the same SSH connection, it gives me utorrent.exe and about 5 or 6 utorrent.exe<defunct> processes. Any ideas why this may be?
<willluongo> foo: so you don't have alsa anything installed?
<willluongo> foo no aplay for example?
<outbackwifi> Romanian: why are you using Wine for torrent?
<foo> willluongo: I do, I have alsamixer, and aplay
<Romanian> Because I'm not cool enough to learn how to use rtorrent :\
<outbackwifi> Romanian: ubuntu has a torrent client called transmission
<outbackwifi> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<willluongo> foo: does aplay throw any errors?
<outbackwifi> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Romanian> transmission for SSH?
<indian_munnda> Romanian: there are many torrent clients available in ubuntu itself, you can use those.
<Romanian> rtorrent > transition
<bruenig> outbackwifi: gnu/linux has a torrent client called transmission
<Romanian> transmission*
<outbackwifi> bruenig: thats what i said
<Mordocai> also, you can download a lot of different torrent clients for linux
<Romanian> yes I know all about torrents
<willluongo> Deluge is very nice and in the repos also (for torrents)
<erat123> my unlock button is disabled on "network settings" has anyone had this problem?
<Romanian> uTorrent has been my favorite so far; no reason to change that for me.
<foo> willluongo: I just ran it, no errors
<Ali_ix> willluongo: man interfaces, there is some keys for default gateway there
<Romanian> Either way, is there any manner in which one can save all of the running torrents in rtorrent to close the client and then restart the client and have the same torrents seeding?
<waan> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<willluongo> foo: When I have that problem it is becuase some seemingly random channel is muted or needs to be played with (or my speakers are off, you can laugh, it really has happened)
<indian_munnda> waan can u tell me how can i get the list of all the parameters asked to the bot??
<Mordocai> Romanian: In every torrent client i've used they are automatically restarted downloading/seeding no matter how the program is closed(even power outage)
<waan> indian_munnda, no idea, I just guessed that one
<badtruffle> my php doesn't seem to support mysql in my ubuntu installation
<sushanth> what do i use to run swf(flash) files on ubuntu
<indian_munnda> anybody can tell me how can i get the list of all the parameters asked to the bot??
<foo> willluongo: hm, haha, yeah, I was doubting myself too.. I just found one of the audio cables broke on my subwoofer :)
<badtruffle> I have mysql installed and php
<foo> willluongo: although, it should still be playing from these two speakers... /me keeps looking into it
<badtruffle> anyone know what I need to do to add the mysql extension to php?
<Ali_ix> badtruffle: do you have php5-mysql package installed?
<sushanth> what do i use to run swf(flash) files on ubuntu
<badtruffle> aha, no I didn't :P I was tab-completing on php- and not seeing anything
<willluongo> foo: Is your subwoofer the main component that powers the other speakers?
<badtruffle> I'll try that, thanks
<Ali_ix> badtruffle: tab completion doesn't work there
<sushanth> what do i use to run swf(flash) files on ubuntu
<badtruffle> Ali_ix: it does for me
<Ali_ix> !repeat | sushanth
<badtruffle> for apt-get
<ubottu> sushanth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<badtruffle> but yeah, I think it's good
<Ali_ix> badtruffle: in apt-get? good for you :)
<badtruffle> yeah, there was some package I installed that put apt-get tab completion for bash
<Mordocai> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<badtruffle> thanks, Ali_ix
<Mordocai> Sorry, wanted to see what that said :P
<Ali_ix> badtruffle: welcome :)
<foo> willluongo: yeah, but this was an audio cable that broke
<jim_p> badfish: bash-competition and configure it
 * foo keeps looking 
<jim_p> *completition
<waan> Whenever I install a theme, the windowborder works but the gtk theme and panel goes all crap, any idea why this is?
<viqas> anyone here use openbox on ubuntu?
<[T]ank> i have an hp printer installed and have run hp-test and i get the following error i cant figure out....
<[T]ank> warning: Printer is not HPLIP installed. Printers must use the hp: or hpfax: CUPS backend to function in HPLIP.
<jim_p> waan: you dont have certain theme engines installed. tell me the theme and i will tell you the engine
<willluongo> foo: If the audio cable to the sub broke, and the sub is the unit that powers the other speakers, doesn't that mean none of the speakers should work? Try the speakers on something you know works if you can\
<viqas> im having an issue opening terminals on it, like it would show up and disappear
<[T]ank> hplip is installed... how do i get past this?
<jim_p> viqas: me. mind thet it is not on ubuntu?
<wces> sushanth; open the files through your browser
<foo> willluongo: nah, this is a cable that goes to 2 speakers that broke, the others should still work
 * foo keeps inspecting
<waan> jim_p, Ok, I think it might be the murrine theme enging thats missing, I just checked the gtkrc file. I'll see if its installed
<willluongo> foo: Ah. Just trying to help you cover the obvious! :D
<sushanth> wces its not working
<viqas> jim_p, its ubuntu
<foo> willluongo: Thanks :) Appreciate it. I can try some stuff
<RyeBrye> Does ubuntu not install xfs_fsr for degragging an xfs filesystem?
<jim_p> viqas: you dont get me. is the problem openbox related or ubuntu related?
<[T]ank> any ideas on this hp issue?
<Serway> Hey Guys, is it possible to set my computer to sleep at a certain time???? Thanks!
<viqas> jim_p, i got the package from ubuntu's repositories?
<indian_munnda> waan: do u wanna know about the bot queries?
<jim_p> [T]ank: upgrade to the latest hplip. it can be found on hp website
<MTecknology> Serway: You know anything about crontab? That's the best idea I can think of off-hand
<jim_p> viqas: got? as in ... downloaded?!?! sudo apt-get install openbox
<viqas> yup
<[T]ank> jim_p: cant be done through apt?
<jim_p> [T]ank: the version apt has is old. the one thet hp has is much newer
<viqas> i did use aptget
<leslieviljoen> Serway: sleep at a certain time every day, or a certain time from now?
<waan> jim_p, Hmm it seems that engine is already installed. I'm trying to install the "Ubuntu Dusk" theme.
<jim_p> viqas: so what is the problem?
<Serway> leslieveljoen, sleep at a certain time from now
<waan> indian_munnda, no thanks
<jim_p> waan: can you give me a link to its page??
<MTecknology> viqas: I missed part of this - if you're installing openbox, I'd also suggest obconf and obmenu. Might make life a little easier
<viqas> jim_p, when i try to open any terminal, such as aterm, gnome-terminal it appears then disappears
<Isaac_> Hi all. I recently flashed my BIOS, and now the Ubuntu Server Install gives me errors or hangs. Anyone know what to do? I'll give the rest of the details.
<Psyonik> Guys, my microphone isn't recording anything, what could be the cause? I have an Acer Travelmate 2200 Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<Serway> leslieveljoen, and is it possible to have it wake up at a certain time aswell?
<waan> jim_p, sure, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Dust?content=88790
<leslieviljoen> Serway: man shutdown
<MTecknology> Isaac_: pastebin the error
<asho79> does anyone know if there is a JAR tool in synaptic package manager?- To compile a program into .JAR.
<Ali_ix> Serway: yes, the command is 'sudo /etc/acpi/slep.sh', and try 'at' command for timing
<Isaac_> here is what I did:
<Isaac_> I'm trying to turn an older system (P2 400 MMX) into a file server. Before I flashed my BIOS, Ubuntu Server was working just fine. Then I decided to reformat the hard drive so that I can run a Windows 98 Internet Diagnostic Program in order to detect my BIOS so that a technician would email me with the appropriate upgrade. After successfully flashing my BIOS, I then put in the Ubuntu Server...
<Isaac_> ...Edition 8.04.1. It took me to a boot-option screen that said this: "The Default Installation is suitable for servers, and installs only the base system. Afterwards, you may install additional packages of your choice from the CD. Press F1 for help and advanced installation options. boot:" I hit enter, and it says, "ACPI: Unable to Load System Description Tables" and the system hangs. I...
<Isaac_> ...even type in, "install acpi=off" and it no longer gives me the same message, but then the system still hangs and fails to boot. Any potential solutions?
<[T]ank> jim_p: i have never seen a .run extension before... how do i install it?
<Ali_ix> Serway: you can wake it up from net work by WakeOnLan
<jim_p> viqas: with all terminals? :| how is the command that runs these terminals configures
<Psyonik> Can SOMEBODY help me?
<viqas> jim_p, using the menu
<Psyonik> Nobody answers me...
<jim_p> [T]ank: ./file.run
<MTecknology> !ask | Psyonik
<ubottu> Psyonik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jim_p> !run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<MTecknology> Psyonik: sorry
<Psyonik> MTecknology: Righto.
<jim_p> waan: i will nswer in a sec
<leslieviljoen> Serway: Or, you can go "shutdown 20" to shutdown in 20 minutes - not sure about waking
<waan> jim_p, thats ok i'm just browsing. thanks for your help
<Carefree> how do I open a tar.bz2 file in terminal?
<MTecknology> Isaac_: heh.. You ever used launchpad? It might be where you want to bring this. It's what I'd do anyway
<Carefree> extract*
<Psyonik> MTecknology,  So can you help with that I asked, or should I join another channel?
<jim_p> waan: the panel has other colors too?
<Isaac_> Never tried launchpad
<Psyonik> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<Psyonik> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MTecknology> !sound
<Isaac_> [25.588338] ACPI: Unable to Load System Description Tables
<Carefree> how do I extract a tar.bz2 file in terminal?
<Isaac_> That is the message right there.
<Ali_ix> Carefree: tar -xjf FILE.tar.bz
<waan> jim_p, it's not just the panel, all my windows are missing their styling, they are gray
<pw-> i'd like to add "open terminal" to my right click menu, how would i go about doing this? I believe Ubuntu had this in 5.04
<MTecknology> !launchpad | Isaac_
<ubottu> Isaac_: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Isaac_> oh okay
<blueapples> okay that was creepy as hell
<crdlb> pw-: install the nautilus-open-terminal package
<[T]ank> jim_p: so i have done sudo, even logged in as root and still do not have permission to run this file.
<blueapples> i log in and ubottu says something to me haha
<[T]ank> i did a chmod 777 also, still no go
<pw-> crdlb, tyvm
<jim_p> waan: it also needs clearlooks and pixmap engines along with murrine
<Mordocai> blueapples: What'd it say?
<jim_p> [T]ank: sudo sh file.run ?
<blueapples> Mordocai my real name is Isaac ;)
<outbackwifi> [T]ank: what does ls -la filename tell you
<waan> jim_p, I have clearlooks and murrine, but I can only see a qtpixmaps in synaptic
<[T]ank> -rw-rw-rw- 1 ckwall ckwall 12272575 2008-09-30 23:48 hplip-2.8.9.run
<MTecknology> Isaac_: That problem is beyond me and is very likely to take a long time to fix. I remember issues like that where I never did succeed... new to linux flashback. That's going to be your best bet. When you file a bug, you're also given possible duplicates which will help you search for information.
 * Mordocai goes off to write a script to have his box say "Hello, how are you doing" on boot up...
<Ali_ix> [T]ank: chmod +x it
<Isaac_> okay, cool. Thanks.
<[T]ank> sh did the job
<blueapples> still kind of creepy. never met anyone who had my name heh
<Isaac_> I was thinking that it may have something to do with the code.
<MTecknology> Isaac_: If there's an issue in the kernel - that's the place to file an issue with it as well
<lw0x15> i thought my name was original but then some guy "swarchenegger" appears :s
<sorush20> hi is there a printing release station out there that I can use to set quota for users?
<outbackwifi> sorush20: what exactly are you asking?
<jim_p> waan: gtk2-engines-pixbuf is the name of the package. silly name :P
<sorush20> I want to setup a small paid printing system..
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: printer accounting may be?
<waan> jim_p, yeah I have that one too :(
<outbackwifi> Ali_ix: i wanted him to say that
<Ali_ix> sorush20: i dont know one, but it should be based on samba
<Serway> leslieveljoen, can you give me a basic command to sleep in cron???
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: sorry, didn't mean to interrupt
<wces> !printbill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printbill
<outbackwifi> sorush20: you want to bill people on number of prints/jobs?
<waan> jim_p, I've re-installed both murrine and pixbuf as well
<outbackwifi> Ali_ix: np
<MTecknology> !info printbill
<ubottu> Package printbill does not exist in hardy
<Serway> <Ali_ix> could you give me a basic command to sleep at a certain time in cron???
<jim_p> waan: then it may need a newer version of one of the engines. it happened to me once
<MTecknology> Serway: what time and how often?
 * outbackwifi thinks cron always sleeps and only wakes up at certain times
<sorush20> no not bill them they just pay me in cash and I want to setup up automatic quota
<sorush20> for them
<[T]ank> jim_p: ok, so i installed and configured that... but i still get the same errors
<waan> jim_p, i'll try some other themes and see if any of them work
<outbackwifi> sorush20: quota for what?
<Ali_ix> Serway: you can either use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh or 'pmi action sleep'
<Serway> MTecknology, 15 mins from now, only today
<sorush20> outbackwifi: printing
<wces> sorush20:have you tried printbill
<MTecknology> Serway: then you don't want cron, cron is for repetition - you want at
<MTecknology> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 41 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jim_p> [T]ank: sorry, i cant help you more. i dont use a printer myself. hplip was just a solution
<sorush20> anything in the repositories?
<outbackwifi> sorush20: http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/469-ubuntu-linux-how-do-i-setup-print-quotas.html
<sorush20> wces: is that in the repositories
<outbackwifi> sorush20: cups lets you set quotas
<sorush20> the reason I'm here I just didn't know what to search for on google..
<MTecknology> outbackwifi wants a system so certain users are given a certain number of pages they are alowed to print and is manually increased when that number runs out
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: based on network IP addresses only?
<MTecknology> sorush20: **
<sorush20> outbackwifi: no not that way in the link but I want to setup quota for each user not the whole printer
<Serway> MTecknology, will this work?  sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh at 22:51
<outbackwifi> MTecknology: sorush20 is the OP
<sorush20> I'm not the op
<sorush20> what you talking about..
<MTecknology> outbackwifi: ya, i tried to correct that after
<sorush20> I wouldn't dare
<outbackwifi> OP -> original poster
<outbackwifi> not operator
<outbackwifi> :)
<Ali_ix> lol
<MTecknology> Serway: no... h on
<jim_p> waan: i have the same problem with that theme. i am sure it needs a newer version of some engine
<sorush20> this is a good thing but not in the repositories
<sorush20> http://pykota.com/
<waan> jim_p, ok thanks
<Ali_ix> sorush20: do you have a windows network? may be domain? how users login?
<outbackwifi> sorush20: you need this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/printbill.html
<Omeil> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<askvictor> How much data is kept on the hard disk _before_ the partitions start?
<outbackwifi> !fdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk
<outbackwifi> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<magnetron> !msgthebot > outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi, please see my private message
<sorush20> its not in the repositories
<magnetron> !info cfdisk | askvictor sorush20 outbackwifi
<ubottu> askvictor sorush20 outbackwifi: Package cfdisk does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> lol
<outbackwifi> one for you magnetron
<outbackwifi> !msgthebot > mangnetron
<outbackwifi> !msgthebot > magnetron
<ubottu> magnetron, please see my private message
<test> hey guys how to create a .so files?
<magnetron> outbackwifi, i got it the first time
<outbackwifi> lol
<Ali_ix> kids...
<jim_p> test: .so files are the systems libraries. you make them compiling the source code
<lw0x15> lol
<askvictor> I know about fdisk... I want to know a little more about what happens at a very low level on the HD
<MTecknology> Serway: I figured out how to use that command
<magnetron> !lol | lw0x15 outbackwifi
<ubottu> lw0x15 outbackwifi: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<wces> test: you need to compile and link with correct options
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | magnetron outbackwifi
<ubottu> magnetron outbackwifi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sorush20> so I'm stuck no printbill
<sorush20> damn
<outbackwifi> sorush20: http://ieee.uow.edu.au/~daniel/software/printbill/
<sekyourbox> is there a tool to help get rid of half-installed programs, and half compiled junk that lazy people like me didnt make packages for?
<magnetron> hi! i am running ubuntu 8.04 with the xubuntu-desktop package. when i am in xfce, i have no sound in some apps (like rhythmbox and totem). i tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart", but no response or success at all. how do i get sound?
<MTecknology> Serway: become root 'sudo -s && su -' type 'at 22:51' press enter, type '/etc/acpi/sleep.sh' press Ctrl+d
<test> i create one scripted file, then how to make them .so or just put ".so" to their name?
<askvictor> Or plan B: how can I re-install grub onto the mbr of the disk?
<MTecknology> Serway: not using the actual ' ' obviously
<outbackwifi> magnetron: fireup alsamixer on a terminal and slide up all channels to full
<wces> test:what is scripted file?
<magnetron> outbackwifi, already did that. besides, totem and rhythmbox uses pulseaudio, not alsa
<jim_p> sekyourbox: compiled from source? you need to redownload the source and do "./configure" "make" and "make uninstall"
<outbackwifi> test: .so files are not scripts
<guren> hey guys can i get some help?
<guren> i screwed up big time kinda
<MTecknology> !ask | guren
<ubottu> guren: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<outbackwifi> !ask | guren
<guren> i did something to delete my startup file
<test> owww....
<sekyourbox> thats what i figured, thanks
<guren> i have ubuntu 8.04
<sekyourbox> or make clean, right?
<Ali_ix> guren: what do you mena by 'startup/?
<guren> but now when i boot up it says boot device not found
<magnetron> guren, ask the question in one line. please
<wces> ask-victor: sudo grub-install  /dev/<devicename>
<outbackwifi> magnetron: alsa and pulseaudio are different things
<magnetron> outbackwifi, yes
<MTecknology> magnetron: beet me to it... -_-
<guren> so now im using the live cd
<sekyourbox> jim_p: make clean for the half done stuff...
<MTecknology> !enter | guren
<ubottu> guren: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<outbackwifi> guren: use live cd to reinstall grub
<guren> i dont know how to do that
<jim_p> guren: no big deal, you just altered /boot/grub/menu.list to some other that (hd0,0)
<Ali_ix> !grub | guren
<ubottu> guren: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guren> here's wher i got so far
<guren> im going to post my fdsk /dev/sda
<guren> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) e2fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008) fsck.ext2: Superblock invalid, trying backup blocks... fsck.ext2: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda  The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock i
<MTecknology> guren: Follow this link and it will tell you how to fix grub - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<outbackwifi> guren: please pastebin
<test> i dont remember if its scripted or not... but it say that i should change from .c to .so but how?
<guren> what? outbackwifi?
<MTecknology> outbackwifi: is a pastebin required for one line that doesn't take up multiple server threads?
<jim_p> test: thats what compiling does!!!
<outbackwifi> MTecknology: no, its required for readability
<guren> ill be back im going to try the tutorial
<test> but how... which command i should use?
<outbackwifi> !gcc | test
<ubottu> test: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jim_p> test: whate are you going to install?
<Ayabara> Anyone with a laptop with a STAC9228 audio codec (like dell xps m1530) around? I have one, and it annoys me that the sound is much lower than in windows.
<test> pidgin yahoo captcha ...
<sorush20> so I can't have print bill?
<outbackwifi> sorush20: did you try to install from here --> http://ieee.uow.edu.au/~daniel/software/printbill/
<waan> Does anybody use the "Ubuntu Dusk" theme?
<jim_p> test: isnt it in some pachage in the repo?
<sorush20> outbackwifi: there are no hardy packages
<jim_p> test: like pidgin-plugins or something
<test> no...
<outbackwifi> sorush20: you need to down the source and build that
<Omeil> Hi all i have a problem with my sound, it is installed and it does work in ubuntu and mp3 but when i load a game i don't get sound
<jim_p> test: is there any chance that this plugin was introduced with the 2.50 version?
<guren> that grub stuff doesn't work for me
<MTecknology> !info pidign-plugin-pack
<ubottu> Package pidign-plugin-pack does not exist in hardy
<outbackwifi> sorush20: http://ieee.uow.edu.au/~daniel/software/printbill/dist/printbill_4.2.0.tar.gz
<MTecknology> eh - there's something like that in there
<jim_p> !info pidgin-plugins
<ubottu> Package pidgin-plugins does not exist in hardy
<test> i dont remember... and iam not use 2.50 still in hardy 2.41
<guren> hey
<jim_p> test: here pidgin-plugin-pack
<MTecknology> guren: yes?
<julian__> ibook g3 or hp mini note. which would you take
<test> there's no yahoo captcha on pidgin plugin pack...
<guren> would there be a way for me to mount that other hdd? it just doesn't seem to be loading, im getting a fstab or mtab error
<excalibas> please help, my xubuntu just went crazy I lost some desktop settings and firefox isnt working right, nor xfce, please help
<guren> i was just installing virtual box now my hdd is dead, i can't mount it im getting a fstab error but i can see the sda when i do dmesg
<jim_p> test: then compile it on your own.
<dmh65> when Ubuntu starts I hear the bongo drum tune, where can I change this please?
<dmh65> I know
<dmh65> login
<dmh65> sorry
<jim_p> dmh65: System >preferences >sounds?
<guren> anybody have any other ideas?
<test> that's why i want to ask... how to change .c to .so because pidgin plugin using .so
<dmh65> yeah, it's not login, that is for the gdm screen, thanks
<test> by the way i have some small problem here.... its my trash...
<danbh_intrepid> test: I think you have to compile it
<jim_p> guren: sudo mount -t auto /dev/dsx /mnt/drive
<dmh65> anybody know where I can get some good login and out sounds?
<MTecknology> jim_p: isn't -t auto implied?
<test> i delete one folder (hidden) on normal user then when iam trying to delete from trash i cannot delete that folder from trashbin
<guren> sudo mount -t auto /dev/dsx /dev/sda
<guren> what is /dev/dsx?
<test> its say permission denied
<jim_p> test: let me rephrase what you must do. you have the ingredients of the soup (source code) and you want to make a soup (plugin). So just mix them (compile the source code))
<test> how i can delete that folder completely from my trashbin?
<test> hmmmm
<MTecknology> guren: he meant /dev/sdxy where x is your drive letter and y is your partition number
<jim_p> guren: /dev/sdx (where x can be a b c d...) is the hard drive you want to mount
<excalibas> please help, my xubuntu just went crazy I lost some desktop settings and firefox isnt working right (bookmarks are gone), this just happened for no reason please help
<MTecknology> excalibas: #xubuntu
<dmh65> test try restoring it first
<kaushal> hi
<MTecknology> hello
<guren> it says the drive doesn't exists
<kaushal> MTecknology, hi
<DigitalFiz> man i think i really pissed my ex off lol
<guren> i have /dev/sda
<indian_munnda> test: r u able to mv thefolder from the trash?
<MTecknology> guren: man mount - rtm
<kaushal> how can know what all the files contained in an uninstalled package
<kaushal> using apt
<test> i cannot restoring/move it out from my trashbin and say permission denied
<jim_p> guren: give me some info for the drive (partitions, fylesystem) and i will tell you the exact command
<guren> when i try to mount /dev/sda i get mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<guren> those two files are blank
<dmh65> test obviously you need to change them then
<test> change?
<dmh65> permissions
<jim_p> kaushal: apt-cache show package will show you info about the package
<MTecknology> test: chown
<dmh65> or delete as su
<MTecknology> s/su/root/
<guren> huh?
<sorush20> well thats not gonna work
<MTecknology> guren: Why did you flash your bios from inside windows - that's usually a recipe for disaster - can you boot any os from it?
<guren> no no
<dan_> HELP --- Anyone have experience with GanttProject on Ubuntu ? I have installed the .deb package from the site, i click the icon, but i get nothing !!! It won't start !! Any ideas???
<guren> i did nothing from windows
<test> but how to apply chown command on trash... and folder that i just delete, its from normal user not root
<kaushal> jim_p, For example for nagios-nrpe-plugin package
<kaushal> i want to see what all files it contain
<guren> i had ubuntu installed and then i downloaded virtualbox then i rebooted and now it cant find my hdd
<MTecknology> guren: if you can't boot any os including windows from it - then the issue is a corrupted bios
<waan> Does anybody use the "Ubuntu Dusk" theme?
<jacoblyles> How do I access files on my DVD drive from the command prompt? Do I have to mount the DVD every time I start up my computer or is there a standard location its mounted to?
<MTecknology> waan: probably not
<jim_p> kaushal: sudo apt-get autoremove nagios... will remove that package plus its unneeded dependencies
<bobertdos> test: I just came in so I didn't see your original problem, but why do you want to change ownership of the trash?
<guren> when i do dmesg i see the hdd listed
<dmh65> test Trash can cannot cope with directories being read only
<dmh65> looks like a bug
<kaushal> jim_p, I think you are not understanding my question
<Ali_ix> jacoblyles: usually system will mount it, you can find it under /media/cdrom
<MTecknology> dmh65: or an owner issue
<kaushal> I am asking what files it contains
<jim_p> kaushal: you want to remove the left bhind packages?
<waan> MTecknology, i'm trying to figure out why this theme isn't working
<kaushal> nope
<dmh65> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/7560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 7560 in nautilus "Wastebasket fails with read only directories" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<jacoblyles> Ali_ix: thanks
<Flannel> kaushal: do you care if its not on your computer?
<kaushal> I want to know what files the package contains
<MTecknology> Flannel: hi
<Ali_ix> kaushal: wich package?
<jim_p> Ali_ix: nagios-nrpe-plugin
<kaushal> nagios-nrpe-plugin
<Flannel> kaushal: If you browse to said package on packages.ubuntu.com, at the bottom of the page you can view the files it contains
<test> bobertdos: i cant delete one of my folder on my trashbin
<leslieviljoen> dan_: you can always go back to synaptic, search for the package and then look at the the files it installs
<Ali_ix> kaushal: jim_p: you can check that by dpkg -L packagename
<kaushal> ok
<Flannel> Ali_ix: Only on installed packages
<kaushal> Package `nagios-nrpe-plugin' is not installed.
<Ali_ix> Flannel: you can address a deb file also (i think)
 * MTecknology hugs Flannel and goes to bed
<bobertdos> test: Have you already tried sudo rm'ing it? has someone shown you the trash directory?
<leslieviljoen> dan_: the executables are normally stored in /bin
<waan> jim_p, I think this might be why, there is an additional page I didn't see, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=show&redirect=Artwork%2FIncoming%2FIntrepid%2FDustTheme
<Ientzy> Hello, I have 1 workstation conected to NT4 Domain, but i can`t user local admin to connect? what is must to do? please help me
<outbackwifi> !samba | Ientzy
<ubottu> Ientzy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ajassat> http://www.boxshots.org/style/4984
<jim_p> waan: so its that murrine svn engine
<Flannel> kaushal: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/nagios-nrpe-plugin/filelist
<dan_> leslieviljoen: you suggesting i just run the program ganttproject from the command line /bin/blahblha/ganttproject ?
<waan> jim_p, yep
<test> bobertdos: not yet...
<bobertdos> !trash | test
<ubottu> test: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Ali_ix> Flannel: right the dpkg -c package.deb will show content of ceb pack
<jim_p> waan: do you feel like compiling the engine from source??
<leslieviljoen> dan_: well normally the bin directories in the path, so you just need to find the command under /bin or /usr/bin and then run it under the command line or with alt-f2
<tjg92> bai everyone
<leslieviljoen> dan_: also, sometimes the menu is updated only after you log in again (AFAIR)
<waan> jim_p, why is that?
<test> bobertdos: wow wait... the folder is locked
<leslieviljoen> dan_: if there's no menu icon, you can make one with the menu editor once you know the name of the executable
<test> bobertdos: can i use rm command on locked folder?
<jim_p> waan: because when something is in svn version it meand it is still in development
<dan_> leslieviljoen: i did a $ which ganttproject .... ran it from prompt ... nothing !! :-(
<bobertdos> test: So given that, you could do sudo rm -rf <trash>/<the stubborn folder>
<jim_p> waan: and you get the latest files from the developers site and compile them yourself
<Ientzy> i already connect ubuntu to NT4 domain, but i can`t login with local admin fro ubuntu
<administrator> hey alll
<leslieviljoen> dan_: is that the name of the executable? Did you look in syntaptic? right-click the package name, go to properties, and look at installed files
<waan> jim_p, I'll give this .deb a shot, if it works fine then I'll leave it at that.
<ajassat> Bye for now.
<administrator> im following docs to compile ndsiwrapper...  docs say to use gcc3.4...  are they outdated or is there some reason we dont use gcc4.x?
<test> bobertdos: yay its works... thanks ;D
<leslieviljoen> dan_: you should see a /usr/bin/gant-whatever
<jim_p> waan: ok
<bobertdos> test: no problem
<dan_> leslieviljoen: yeh i'm looking through the list of installed files ... hmmm $ which ganttproject yeilded /usr/bin/ganttproject
<Flannel> administrator: Why are you compiling ndiswrapper?
<shepherd> what is the best hard disk wipe tool out there?
<outbackwifi> administrator: what version is your kernel compiled with?
<Flannel> shepherd: shred
<leslieviljoen> dan_: oh, ok
<Flannel> !best | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<leslieviljoen> sorry got to go
<cheezewiz> how can I change how my cpus get throttled when I'm on battery power with a laptop?
<administrator> Flannel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/264340  <---trying to get around that bug that only i seem to expereince
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264340 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper:  cant scan for networks after first reboot post-install" [Undecided,New]
<kaushal> Flannel, Thanks
<jim_p> brb
<shepherd> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<administrator> outbackwifi: how can i tell?  uname -?
<kaushal> is there a way which i can know from the host itself
<Flannel> shepherd: but, shred will work just fine.
<shepherd> how do i phrase it in ubottu?
<kaushal> I mean the package is not installed but i want to know the files it contain
<Flannel> shepherd: What?  You dont.  Just know that there generally isn't a single "best" program.
<administrator> outbackwifi: i just installed 8.04.1, and then i believe i updated a kernel with the global upgrade feature
<bobertdos> kaushal: the dpkg command is another way to do that
<administrator> i actually dont know how to tell what compiler my kernel was compiled with
<outbackwifi> administrator: never mind, just compile ndiswrapper with whatever gcc came with your install
<cheezewiz> how can I change how my cpus get throttled when I'm on battery power with a laptop?
<kaushal> bobertdos, any example
<outbackwifi> administrator: dont install gcc 3.4 just to compile ndiswrapper
<outbackwifi> !acpi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi
<administrator> outbackwifi: yeah, looks like 4.2 comes with system
<administrator> i knew that didnt look right
<administrator> thanks
<outbackwifi> administrator: yw, let us know if that worked
<administrator> outbackwifi: i will
<bobertdos> kaushal: It's a deb file, right? In the terminal, you could do: dpkg -c <deb file>
<Ientzy> Is posible to change old password from domain nt4 user in ubuntu, not from terminal, just like in windows (CTRL+ALT+DELETE) thx
<kaushal> bobertdos, I did apt-cache search nrpe
<kaushal> nagios-nrpe-server - Nagios Remote Plugin Executor Server
<dan_> leslieviljoen: Problem fixed -- needed the Sun Microsystems version of Java!!! all fixed !!
<test> how to create nautilus script?
<khanh_coltech> ad
<Ali_ix> test there is a plugin-like app called nautilus actions, try that
<Ali_ix> test: http://www.grumz.net/?q=taxonomy/term/2/9
<bobertdos> kaushal: Well, apt-cache showpkg can show you what a package provides, but not necessarily everything it contains, file-wise.
<Geboy> thanks alot for the help. i'll be off now.
<Ientzy> Is posible to change old password for domain nt4 user from ubuntu(ubuntu is connected to that domain), not from terminal, just like in windows (CTRL+ALT+DELETE) thx
<test> ok
<bobertdos> test: I mean, if you wanted to be really anal about it, you could download-only, then go digging for the package in the cache and look at it yourself :p
<test> Ali_ix: nautilus action confusing me... how about using the files (i dont know the format) inside ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Ali_ix> test: that is th eold way of scripting for nautlius and they might work fine
<Ali_ix> test: i just preffer nautlisu actions
<shepherd> what is the shred programs url?
<Flannel> shepherd: Its already on your computer.  Pretty simple, man shred gives details (you probably don't want 26 passes)
<Flannel> shepherd: You can ask questions here too, of course.
<test> Ali_ix: do you know where i can dig the tutorial for nautilus action?
<shepherd> oh i need it for a different computer, i'm using nuke and boot on it and it keeps erroring out and i have to start over.
<Flannel> shepherd: You can use a liveCD
<shepherd> oh
<shepherd> ok
<Ali_ix> test: the link i gave you have some basic tutorials, you just need to know some variables and the way of handling incoming parameters, the rest is on your shell scripting capabilities
<Flannel> shepherd: It's a part of GNU coreutils, so it should be available on *any* liveCD you pick.
<Flannel> shepherd: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/shred-invocation.html
<Ali_ix> shepherd: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/delete_files_securely_with_shred/
<DMNT> Hello, I'm having a problem with bcm4312 and networkmanager #ubuntu.fi wasn't able to help with
<DMNT> can't connect to open access points and have no protected ap to try connecting with a password
<DMNT> networkmanager doesn't list any wireless networks, System -> Administration -> Network does but doesn't get me connected
<test> ohhh ya did linux have application like Automator on Mac OSX?
<sleepster> is there a way to build my own apt server?
<Flannel> sleepster: Of course.  Are you looking to mirror one? or what?
<bobertdos> test: Automator does what exactly?
<dronix> DMNT: what does your dmesg say?
<sleepster> Flannel: my company uses Ubuntu as their main OS of choice.. I would like to create an apt server that stores our software using apt
<Ali_ix> bobertdos: sequence of command executions.
<shepherd> will shred error out and stop?
<sleepster> Flannel: I would like to use the apt repositories.. plus add some of our own software in there to make it easy for the employees to upgrade their software
<Flannel> sleepster: Ah, you also may be interested in creating a mirror for internal use, so you can fetch updates externally only once.
<sleepster> Flannel: that would be nice too.. that would help a lot
<test> bobertdos: yeah like what Ali_ix said
<sleepster> Flannel: but there are some internal stuff that we use that I would like to add there to allow people to update them
<Ali_ix> test: i just checked that before, didn't find any
<Flannel> !apt-proxy | sleepster
<ubottu> sleepster: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<DMNT> and fresh waterdr
<DMNT> crap
<sleepster> Flannel: oh awesome.. thanks
<DMNT> dronix: [  760.656888] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready
<Flannel> sleepster: That will get stuff if it doesn't have it, (it basically caches), or you can do a full mirror: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rsyncmirror (that talks about a few methods)
<dronix> DMNT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<DMNT> I replaced the driver with ndiswrapper but no hepl
<bobertdos> test: Yeah, not my area of expertise, but you know, in Linux, that's kind of what scripts are for.
<sleepster> Flannel: thanks
<indian_munnda> Flannel: can u tell me how can i get all the parameters which are used with the bots??
<Flannel> sleepster: that page links to debmirror, which is another alternative, etc.
<Flannel> indian_munnda: You mean all of the factoids? or syntax?
<test> ahhh
<bobertdos> !list | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shepherd> hi ubottu
<indian_munnda> Flannel: i mean all the queries which are asked to the bots.
<sleepster> Flannel: can I add my own packages to apt-proxy?
<Flannel> indian_munnda: http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t
<Ali_ix> !msgbot | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Flannel> sleepster: You'd end up setting up your own separate repository (it'd be on the same server, etc, but instead of "hardy" it'd be "foobar" or whatever).
<shepherd> is someone controlling ubottu?
<dronix> ubottu is set up to auto respond to certain keywords
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobertdos> shepherd: not directly, we just invoke it. The ops have maintenance control over him.
<DMNT> wtf, no web page loads for me now
<sleepster> Flannel: oh I see.. so I would have the apt-proxy.. and then in my apt.sources, I would also have my own apt server.. okay makes sense.. thanks
<shepherd> weird
<Ali_ix> DMNT: checkj yout DNS settings
<DMNT> I'm on DHCP
<Ali_ix> DMNT: so may be your dhcp-offered dns server is down, just try to ping a domain and se if it resolves to IP or not
<DMNT> okay, the whole campus network is having problems
<DMNT> great timing
<DMNT> dns server problems
<shepherd> what do people do with ubuntu?  most users dont play games right? what is the main thing to do on linux?
<Ali_ix> DMNT: check opendns.org
<bobertdos> Flannel: Goll I love it here. You can be part of a project for four, five years and still learn something new ever day.
<sleepster> shepherd: whatever you do on any other operating system
<Ali_ix> shepherd: i do! there is plenty of games here :)
<sleepster> shepherd: burn cds, listen to music etc.
<Flannel> bobertdos: that's what this is all about :)
<Mordocai> shepherd: Yeah, what sleepster said. Though most tend to use linux for development.
<shepherd> hmm
<DMNT> dronix: I'm using Hardy but the link gives instructions for feisty
<shepherd> i guess computers are boring
<dronix> DMNT: just give it a try
<Mr_Fixit> hmm... can i turn on "File sharing" from withing SSH?
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: what sort of file sharing?
<Ali_ix> Mr_Fixit: yes, somehow
<jim_p> ok back
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I am trying to download Lotus Symphony for Ubuntu from the website but seem to not be able to get the download going ... could someone test it out for me? http://symphony.lotus.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Mr_Fixit: use  sshfs
<Mr_Fixit> i dunno... i want to access my files on my other compy... maybe in GUI?
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: is it windows? or what?
<Mr_Fixit> but not networked..
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: not networked?
<Mr_Fixit> both ubuntu
<shepherd> good trick zetheroo i'm not getting a virus
<zetheroo-ubuntu> shepherd : what the???
<Ientzy> Is posible to change old password for domain nt4 user from ubuntu(ubuntu is connected to that domain), not from terminal, just like in windows (CTRL+ALT+DELETE) thx
<outbackwifi> Mr_Fixit: what good is a non-networked computer these days?
<Ali_ix> !nfs | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<danbh_intrepid> zetheroo-ubuntu: no, it doesnt workkk for me
<zetheroo-ubuntu> shepherd : look at the URL duh! its genuine....
<Mr_Fixit> well they are networked..... but since you can't wifi and eth0 at the same time... i have them on 2 seperate networks outbackwifi
<bobertdos> outbackwifi: number crunching, programming....so on and so forth
<zetheroo-ubuntu> danbh_intrepid : ok.. thanks for that .... 'tis strange
<Ali_ix> zetheroo-ubuntu: :))
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Ali_ix : smile to you too ... :)
<shepherd> :)
<ancientadm> outbackwifi: a non-network computer is not vulnerable to Cylon attack....
<shepherd> how long does it take to be good at linux?
<Ali_ix> ancientadm: a BG fan :)
<PaperMoon> Hello. I have some difficulty. I convinced a friend to install ubuntu by telling him "It just works."  Now his wireless card is showing up as disabled, according to the help files.
<ancientadm> shepherd: srsly, asking that isn't comparing it to Windows, right?
<Mr_Fixit> shepherd, gurus are always learning.. it's never ending
<Flannel> shepherd: You'll find you'll be more comfortable with it soon.  It just gets better from there.
<Ali_ix> shepherd: the whole life, depending on how you define good
<zetheroo-ubuntu> shepherd : ha .. as long as it takes .. HA
<bobertdos> shepard: Scroll up and read what I said to Flannel a bit ago :D
<Mr_Fixit> to lazy to re-type bobertdos?
<shepherd> seems like a lot of work, i odnt know if i'm up to it
<PaperMoon> I do not know enough about working linux to turn it on, and some of the help files refer to things that don't appear to exist. Can someone please message me if they are able & willing to help?
<shepherd> my labtop doens't have a scroll button
<Mr_Fixit> shepherd, you learn bits and pieces as you go..
<pikini_> how to use webcam in ubuntu
<Ali_ix> PaperMoon: ask here
<jim_p> PaperMoon: what wireless card does he have?
<Mr_Fixit> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<shepherd> i'm going to build a cnc machine
<bobertdos> Mr_Fixit: haha, very funny.......I just said you can be part of this project for four, five years and still learn something new every day.
<Mr_Fixit> pikini, try out cheese
<shepherd> its going to be cool
<Mr_Fixit> sure can bobertdos
<shepherd> and i'm going to make stuff
<Ali_ix> !info cheese
<administrator> can someone recommend a good cheap wireless card (pci) that doesnt require ndiswrapper
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1080 kB, installed size 5536 kB
<administrator> im finding it sucks (ndiswrapper)
<danbh_intrepid> !hw | administrator       check out the fsf website
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw
<danbh_intrepid> !hardware | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bobertdos> administrator: ndisgtk might make operating it at least a little easier, unless you mean that you can't find good drivers
<shepherd> what day is st patricks day?
<Mr_Fixit> 17th?
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Mr_Fixit> of may?
<bobertdos> shepherd: of March, actually, but yes, offtopic :p
<shepherd> i joined the channel
<outbackwifi> administrator: any card that uses either an intel or atheros card is now supported natively  in ubuntu
<shepherd> nonoe is in it
<administrator> bobertdos: it sucks because it doesnt work after i reboot, regardless of if i use the gui or not
<administrator> outbackwifi: thanks
<zetheroo-ubuntu> would anyone know where I can download Lotus Symphony for Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> administrator: fair enough
<administrator> bobertdos: thanks for the suggestion tho
<skar> I've got a intrepid chroot with postgres and when i run "su - postgres", i get "unable to cd to /var/lib/postgresql", any idea on what the problem might be, this used to work earlier
<Ali_ix> !interpid | skar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<Atax> Hi all, im trying to install Nvidia-Drivers and have to exit x-windows first. How do I exist x-windows in Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Okay, if I stay in here any longer, I'm going to have to ask Flannel to kick me out :p
<Mordocai> Atax: Well, either log out or reboot.
<Ali_ix> Atax: try switching toi virtual terminas by pressing ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<Ali_ix> Atax: login and try this: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Mordocai> Atax: Oh, i was thinking you need to resart x. You can also change run levels...
<Ali_ix> Mordocai: he need to stop X and start installing driver in terminal
<Atax> Under Debian or Suse I would change to console ctrl+alt+f1, and then type "init 1". This doesent work with ubuntu, ... I cant get a console after i typed int 1!
<DMNT> thx dronix, works with wicd
<Mordocai> Atax: well, if all else fails, you can go into the configuration and change the default run level to 3, instead of 5, then reboot...
<Flannel> Atax: You don't need to type init 1 to get a console.  There are 6 ttys available already (you're already there with ctrl-alt-f1)
<Ali_ix> Atax: no need to change runlevel, just stop gdm
<Flannel> Atax: If you want single user mode, choose it from your grub menu.
<Atax> thanks Ali_ix: i dident see you posted that second line there, thanks!
<Ali_ix> Atax: welcome :)
<Atax> Thanks all, ill go ahead and try this ( /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<trece8> hi... i have a problem. With the generic kernel, my screen works well (in 1680x1050 resolution), but with linux-rt it's blank and i can't even see a console
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Ali_ix> trece8: 'linux-rt'? what is that?
<Mr_Fixit> so random SSH question..... is it ok to have my SSH open as long as i watch who i tell about it?? are there other security issues i'm not seeing?
<trece8> linux with realtime capabilities
<trece8> " realtime "
<trece8> you can have audio with 1 ms latency
<trece8> (a thing that is vital for me)
<adjioev> q
<trece8> Ali_ix: you can try it... apt-get install linux-rt
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: Assuming you have a strong password, you'll be fine.  You may want to look into DenyHosts, or something that'll lock people out after N bad attempts.  That'll both increase security, and decrease your load.
<Mr_Fixit> DenyHosts is a file?
<administrator> hey all
<Ali_ix> trece8: i see, real time kernel, no idea for problem
<administrator> i said that already
<Ali_ix> Mr_Fixit: hosts.deny is under /etc/
<administrator> in gentoo when im missing a kernel module i go and rebuild my kernel...  whats the *buntu way?
<trece8> bad... i really need it
<Mr_Fixit> thanks
<administrator> i need rtl8180
<Flannel> !info denyhosts | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> mr_fixit: denyhosts (source: denyhosts): an utility to help sys admins thwart ssh hackers. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-2.1 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 416 kB
<Flannel> Ali_ix: hosts.deny and DenyHosts are different.  The latter manages the former (for some values of manage)
<trece8> and i have just the 1680 screen... !!!
<Mr_Fixit> thanks ubottu
<Mr_Fixit> lol
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/faq.html#1_0
<Mr_Fixit> no really though.. thanks guys
<Ali_ix> Flannel: thanks for info
<administrator> oh thats why...  rtl8180 is in the 2.6.25 kernel, which isnt in any of the repos yet
<administrator> afaict
<bullgard4> [GNOME] hwdb.desktop exists. How can I find the associated menu item under the panel menu bar?
<Flannel> bullgard4: Open up that file (text editor) and it ought to have the info in there.
<bullgard4> Flannel: I did open it using mc. What is the relevant information line there?
<Flannel> bullgard4: I have no idea, to be honest.
<bullgard4> hm
<indian_munnda> Ali_ix: can u tell me how can i run radio online
<DrDigital> why when i do an apt-get install asterisk
<DrDigital> it wants me to put the ubuntu cd in?
<Mr_Fixit> hmm... it's feasible to change my ssh port to any such port??
<Ali_ix> indian_munnda: sorry, no experience in that field
<Flannel> bullgard4: If you pastebin the contents of one, I could give it a look and pretend to know what I'm talking about.
<Terminator> Does any1 know where to find some1 who might know some more about installing kalyway?? :P
<DrDigital> i insgtalled with a dvd and it wont accept that
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: Yeah, as long as it's not being used.  You just have to remember to specify the port.
<zambo> hey guys, im currently using imwheel to configure my mouse buttons but my tilt buttons don't seem to register, I have a MS Ergonomic Mouse 7000 with Ubuntu 8.04
<zambo> any idesa?
<Mr_Fixit> can i SSH the changes while i'm connected lol
<Flannel> DrDigital: You still have the CD/DVD in your sources from installing.  You'll want to remove that.
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: you can, actually.  The changes won't take affect until you restart the server.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i run radio in hardy, i have installed banshee????
<Flannel> Mr_Fixit: (that is, the ssh server)
<Mr_Fixit> awesome lol
<Mr_Fixit> yea
<DrDigital> ivce used apt-get before
<DrDigital> and never had this before
<Mr_Fixit> i'll try it out then...
<Mr_Fixit> thanks again..
<DrDigital> so how do i remove it
<itai> hi- i would like to google my hibernation and suspention problem on hardy, but my p is self built so which hardware piece should i google? the motherboard?
<Flannel> DrDigital: open your sources.list and comment out (or remove) the line.
<bullgard4> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392168
<DrDigital> thanks, fixed
<zambo> so any folks here got their horizontal scrolling (tilt wheel) to work with Microsoft mice?
<vox> zambo: yes, you want a program called 'btnx'
<zambo> oh cool
<zambo> will give it a try now
<zambo> thanks
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on multiple PCs???
<itai> (what does suspention and hibernation depend upon ? motherboard? graphic card? bios?
<Flannel> bullgard4: And what are you looking for?
<zambo> is 8.04 hardy?
<zambo> sorry, i get these confused
<zambo> :)
<Ali_ix> indian_munnda: cloning? you can install once, take and image with dd or partimage and restore on other PCs
<Flannel> zambo: It is.
<zambo> ta
<zambo> :)
<Ali_ix> itai: basically motherboard
<bullgard4> Flannel:  How can I find the associated menu item under the panel menu bar?
<indian_munnda> Ali_ix: you mean i should do like dump.
<indian_munnda> ?
<itai> Ali_ix, ok ,thanks, no realtion to graphic card then?
<Flannel> bullgard4: "Panel Menu" you mean like Applications, right?  This is the "Ubuntu Device Database" entry, and I believe in here it says its under Application > System
<Ali_ix> itai the suspend/resume itself doesn't depend, but further problems like blank screen after resume and .. does
 * Cuprum bows to jim_p_ for being of service to his fellow human being, and offers his humble thanks.
<Ali_ix> indian_munnda: what ever you call it, just install once and take images, you can also clone install packages
<Ali_ix> !clone | indian_munnda
<ubottu> indian_munnda: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Atax> Hi all, I installed a nvidia driver, now the max resolution I can choose under Gnome is 640x480. How do I get my old settings back? Is there a command to perhaps reconfigure x-windows?
<Peddy> Could someone please pastebin their /etc/dhcp3/dhcp.conf file? Thanks.
<Peddy> Atax: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ali_ix> Atax: sudo dpkg --reconfigure xorg
<Atax> Thanks Peddy and Ali_ix ill try them :D
<Peddy> Atax: they both do the same thing ;)
<bullgard4> Flannel: 'Panel menu bar' is the applet that shows 'Applications - Places - System'. In my Ubuntu 8.04.1 there is no menu item Applications > System. Rather, there is one 'Applications' and another one, 'System'.
<Ali_ix> Peddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52756/ , not orginbal config, i changed to add opendns servers
<indian_munnda> Ali_ix: can u tell me which package i should use to do cloning
<indian_munnda> ?
<Peddy> Thanks a lot Ali_ix :)
<vdv> hi ppl
<vdv> how can i determine whether my freetype was compiled with or witout BCI?
<Peddy> Ali_ix: I use openDNS as well so it's cool
<Peddy> and blueman :P
<itai> indian_munnda, i think you would need a live cd like with partimage on it
<Jimmy_> hi all, im having a little problem with audacious! is there anyway for me to create a playlist with songs from the win xp partition? i've tried it but the songs dont play
<Peddy> Ali_ix: would a DHCP server in my router conflict with dhcp3-server?
<itai> indian_munnda, i'm probbaly wrong - check this out : http://www.debianadmin.com/backup-and-restore-linux-partitions-using-partimage.html
<outbackwifi> indian_munnda: would this help --> http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<nnull> anyone tell me what im doing wrong here? "sudo cp /home/username/Sounds/Borealis /usr/share/sounds"
<Mr_Fixit> umm what's the operator to list things by the page?
<Ali_ix> Peddy: not usually
<Ali_ix> indian_munnda: for disk cloning check 'dd' and 'partimage'
<NicEXE> how can I check the permissions of a single folder (not the containing files/folders) (I am on Ubuntu)
<Mr_Fixit> umm ls -something?? to list in CLI so i can look at pages of the list?
<ruedii> I'm back, and have a question, does anyone know the standard Mozilla FireFox plugins directory list?
<jim_p> Mr_Fixit: ls -a | more
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: ls -l shows permissions, and also stat command
<Mr_Fixit> thanks
<ancientadm> nnull: what's the error?
<nnull> ancientadm¬ i figured it out, need -r
<nnull> needed*
<tuxtoti> guys anyone used nginx here?...i know there is #nginx... but too bad its almost a day and i havent got any replies...:(
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a question. If I forget to turn on my hardware wireless radio switch at boot, my network is not working. Okay. If I then turn the radio switch on, it takes up to 10 minutes before networkmanager is rescanning and connects to my accesspoint. My question is, how can I force networkmanager (or ubuntu) to scan for AP's? I have tried "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" but that does only work when am connected(?!)
 * RocknLnX I need serious help. I mistakenly pressed ctrl alt backspace I had a lot of windows open at the time as well as a few instances of firefox browser windows and other things. Now I dont have the upper or lower control panels and all I can do is start programs using the terminal. I just manged to start compiz until now I could not even type in the field to chat here.Also when I have tried restarting X a couple of times but each time
 * RocknLnX I cant rmember the rest I'm too stressed
<jim_p> RocknLnX: "gnome-panel &&" at the terminal
<crd1b> RocknLnX: please do not abuse /me
<RocknLnX> jim_p: ok
<RocknLnX> crd1b: np
<RocknLnX> jim_p: now what
<fondor1> Hey all, quick question about Python and $PATH.  I want to be able to execute a python script no matter where I am when browsing in the file system.  I think this means I just need to make my script executable (done) and moved to /usr/local/bin (done), then use it by typing ./script.py  Unfortunately this doesn't work - bash says it can't find it.
<NicEXE> how can I change the permission of multiple files using a permission code (like 644)
<jim_p> RocknLnX: dont you have panels now?
<RocknLnX> jim_p: no it went to next line and this >[curser]
<jim_p> RocknLnX: ctrl +C to get back to prompt
<fondor1> NicEXE: is there some pattern these files follow?  Do you want to do it to all files in the directory? or just ones that end in .jpg, etc?
<favro> fondor1: the ./ part means look in this directory - try just script.py
<RocknLnX> jim_p: I have 3 terminal windows open, I'm afraid to close them because when I closed one(but it was the only one) loged me out
<jim_p> RocknLnX: did you put the " "  too?
<RocknLnX> jim_p: no
<RocknLnX> Blinkiz: back at prompt
<jim_p> RocknLnX: now that you are back to prompt: killall gnome-panel
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: use find command, man find, and chech exec section
<fondor1> favro: well dahur, thanks so much favro.  I was so close minded I forgot to think about how I was executing it...!
<RocknLnX> Blinkiz: okay
<favro> fondor1: been there done that :)
<RocknLnX> jim_p: okay
<RocknLnX> jim_p: no process killed
<zambo> vox: just wanted to say a HUGE thanks
<zambo> this program solves so many of my problems!
<zambo> :D
<Atax> Hi again, after installing an Nvidia driver, reconfiguring x-server, everything looks fine again under gnome, however now I can activate the visual-effekts under Gnome any more! Any ideas?
<zambo> i googled and googled with not a single mention of it, it gives you the ability to select your vertical scroll speed and utilise all your mouse buttons, really awesome!
<NicEXE> I have a folder and I want to change the permissions of all the containing files according to a permission code (like 644)
<jim_p> RocknLnX: how does your desktop look like now?
<RocknLnX> jim_p: just my wallpaper
<nomingzi> can u please guide me how to setup dial-up to DSL modem ?
<zambo> NicEXE: you may use chmod -R 644 /path/to/folder
<jim_p> RocknLnX: sudo reboot
<frenzy42> dial up to DSL?
<jim_p> to reboot and revert to gnome
<frenzy42> dsl is always on
<RocknLnX> jim_p: and the drive icons that were there before as well as a couple of files I had there
<vox> zambo: no dramas :)
<zambo> :D!
<Ali_ix> Atax: check glxinfo | head to see if you have direct rendering or not
<frenzy42> zamboni?
<zambo> actually not quite
<vox> zambo: i've got a logitech mx which has like 15 buttons and whatnot.. so yeah, i can relate :)
<Ali_ix> zambo: that will chmod all thing! files and folders
<zambo> zambo was the name of my first cat :)
<nnull> how come when i try to use .OGG files as system sounds it says "not a valid wav file" ?
<jim_p> RocknLnX: reboot to restore gnome
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: try find /youfolder/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<zambo> vox: oh yea mate, well my ms ergonomic only has 9 and it works a treat!
<zambo> :D
<RocknLnX> jim_p: wish me luck when I did a hard reboot with the power button it booted to nothing again. But since I goot this far I'll be back - I hope :-|
<vox> awesome
<zambo> vox: i actually have one more thing im trying to figure out if you dont mind me asking
<vox> sure
<zambo> thanks so much :)  in the file browser, suppose you select a folder and then open it, when clicking on the back button, the folder you came from is no longer selected
<Atax> Ali_ix: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Atax> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<zambo> any idea if there is a way around that?
<Shark_7-11> hi all
<nomingzi_> how do i configure a DSL dial-up for internet access ?
<zambo> i usually use the keyboard to navigate through my files, and this is kinda frustrating :)
<Shark_7-11> i have a dsl modem and mine you configure seperate
<Ali_ix> Atax: so you have serious problem with glx, and i can't help :(
<Shark_7-11> mine you configure via html
<Atax> F#²!@k! :(
<Atax> Thanks anyway!
<Shark_7-11> any1 ever downloaded the iso and then upon restart (installation) you get Error reading boot CD?
<Ali_ix> Shark_7-11: probably your iso was corrupted
<outbackwifi> Shark_7-11: do you get the error when you boot from LiveCD?
<vox> zambo: i've come across the same problem.. i usually use the up button rather than the back button
<Sdz> Hi hi
<zambo> vox: good idea, thanks :)
<zambo> oh yea, the up button keeps the selection! :D
<Ali_ix> Sdz: hi
<zambo> nice
<punk3r>  im having probs mounting a drive
<punk3r>  it shows in the places pull down bar, but when i try to view it i get "unable to mount" error
<NicEXE> I want all the folders have 755 permissions and all the files should have 644 permissions. how can I do that (I am on ubuntu)
<punk3r> anyone got any ideas?
<DIFH-iceroot> is scroolkeeper important? its using a lot of cpu and it seems, that it is just indexing files (for what?)
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: use find command
<zambo> NicEXE: yep with an -exec option
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: find /your/path/ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; for folders
<zambo> exactly :)
<locke> tomorrow we're gonna meet up and it's not gonna be whatgever she watnts
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: find /your/path/ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; for files
<locke> i'm gonna put my foot down
<locke> she's got telling my best friend what to do just cause he's whipped
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | locke
<ubottu> locke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<locke> yeah yeah i know it's off topic
<locke> never mind
<punk3r> what should i put in fstab to force it ?
<Ali_ix> punk3r: try to mount it manuallly in terminla, to check errors
<zambo> vox: do you know of any similar utility for keyboards?  i have a MS ergonomic 4000 and there a bunch of buttons that are just begging to be assigned
<zambo> :)
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: sorry was battling a bit with it... I donwload the installer ISO and wheter i want to use it via the live cd way or the installation way, i get the same error
<Ali_ix> punk3r: sudo mount /dev/YOURDISK /media/somenames
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: on another pc it just freezes
<rfxcasey> Sorry but no one want's to hear about your personal life.
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: I've download both the amd 64bit and 32bit
<vox> zambo: i believe btnx will also handle keyboard inputs, tho im not 100% sure on that
<Sdz> Shark_7-11: what kind of error ?
<outbackwifi> Shark_7-11: did you do a media check?
<zambo> vox: np mate, i will give it a try
<zambo> thanks again
<zambo> :)
<Shark_7-11> Sdz: Error readin disk
<vox> no dramas :)
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: Err... no? :-p  i just downloaded it and the ISO looks fine.... so i didnt bother... gimme a sec and i will do it
<Crungmungus> Hi, anyone here had problems installing flash player in ff? I clicked the "missing plugins" messaged and followed instructions but I still cannot see flash movies.
<Sdz> Crungmungus: try to google a tutorial about "flash player" and "pulseaudio" on ubuntu forums
<Sdz> there's a whole topic about how to properly setup flash n get it to work with pulseaudio n other audio apps w/out crashes
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: I get the same error cd check too   Title: I/O error  Text/Msg:Error reading boot CD.  Button: Reboot
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: and i get it quite soon after selecting the option
<RocknLnX> jim_p:no good
<outbackwifi> theres your prob
<outbackwifi> change the drive
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: I've tried it on another pc... the other pc jsut freezes
<Shark_7-11> and ubunutu is allready installed on that pc
<rfxcasey> Hey guys I'm using Xchat Gnome does anyone know how to change the color of the messages that I type not everyone elses
<outbackwifi> try burning the iso on another drive
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: k will do...
<RocknLnX> jim_p: stilll here?
<Shark_7-11> outbackwifi: does it depend if it is dvd/cd - r/rw ?
<outbackwifi> nope
<jim_p> RocknLnX: i am here but i am busy phoning my isp
<Shark_7-11> k cool tx
<cruddpuppe1> How can I check if a file is use in command line? I am importing a large file into a database, and I am not sure if the file has been loaded but I do not want to interrupt the process just in case
<RocknLnX> jim
<RocknLnX> -psorry
<technoid_> anyone have an install 3945 wireless card running in hardy?
<outbackwifi> technoid_: yes
<technoid_> outbackwifi: fresh hardy install or upgrade?
<outbackwifi> technoid_: fresh
<Ali_ix> cruddpuppe1: check 'lsof' command
<Atax>  Anyone perhaps know a good alternative to the gnome-system-monitor? (BTW: Is there a keyboard shortcut for accessing the gnome-system-monitor)?
<Ali_ix> cruddpuppe1: grep it to you filename: lsof | grep FILENAME
<technoid_> did you have to do anything to get it working, or was it good to go out of the box?
<Crungmungus> "flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version."
<Crungmungus> So it is installed
<Crungmungus> but doesn't work
<shuX> ;o
<ikonia> Crungmungus define doesn't work
<Minty95> am using a old breezy linux, whuch cant get the updates, how do I 'point' it to the latest servers, apt get update or somethinh like that
<Ali_ix> Atax: top command in terminal :)
<Crungmungus> firefox says I need a plugin, youtube says flash is not installed ...
<ikonia> Crungmungus what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<outbackwifi> technoid_: it was out of the box
<technoid_> outback: okay, thanks....mine isn't so lucky
<Crungmungus> hardy heron
<Sdz> Crungmungus: when i'm at home if you're there i'll pm you the URI of that tutorial
<ikonia> Crungmungus please show me the outpur of this command "dpkg -l | grep flashplugin-nonfree"
<Sdz> Crungmungus: actually most of the packages wont work good in all situations. There's one install that doesnt work bad at all for me, but i don't have the tutorial under hand
<erUSUL> Minty95: you can not go frm breezy to te last aviable version in one step
<outbackwifi> technoid_: what does lspci say (pastebin it)
<erUSUL> !upgrade | technoid_
<ubottu> technoid_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Crungmungus> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                        9.0.124.0ubuntu2                         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Atax> Ali_ix: For windows there is the great "processExplorer" from Sysinternals.com, ... i was looking for something along those lines!
<Minty95> erUSUL, am getting cant find reps
<ikonia> Crungmungus "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree"
<Blinkiz> Hi. I have a question. If I forget to turn on my hardware wireless radio switch at boot, my network is not working. Okay. If I then turn the radio switch on, it takes up to 10 minutes before networkmanager is rescanning and connects to my accesspoint. My question is, how can I force networkmanager (or ubuntu) to scan for AP's? I have tried "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" but that does only work when am connected(?!?)
<GeekWannabe_> I have downloaded and extracted eclipse and it works nice but where should I put the directory according to linux structure / way?
<Crungmungus> done
<technoid_> erUSUL: why point me to upgrade docs, i ma on a fresh install
<erUSUL> Minty95: you should be able to do breezy --> dapper --> hardy (becouse dapper and hardy are both lts
<Minty95> erUSUL, found it thanks
<technoid_> outback: sec
<ikonia> Crungmungus sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfreee
<erUSUL> technoid_: sorry was meant to Minty95
<cruddpuppe1> Ali_ix: Returns nothing
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Minty95
<ubottu> Minty95: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Minty95> erUSUL, will do as getting an error message
<Ali_ix> Atax: never looked for it on linux, i have always a terminal on second workspace and use top incase needed.
<Crungmungus> "Download done. Flash Plugin installed."
<technoid_> erUSUL: okay, sorry
<lucas2> hey. does anybody know a cmdline way to quickly open a port, and listen on it, and tell me when a connection has been made?     I'm troubleshooting some portforwarding problems, and this would really help pinpoint the problem.
<Ali_ix> cruddpuppe1: try sudo lsof ....
<Sdz> Blinkiz: iwconfig ?
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Yeah, and then?
<technoid_> outback: It sees the wireless as 03:00.0 Network controller: intel stuff...
<Ali_ix> lucas2: try nc (netcat)
<ikonia> Crungmungus: that was very quick
<ikonia> Crungmungus: a bit too quickl
<lucas2> ali_ix: thnx.
<erUSUL> lucas2: nc -lp port
<ikonia> Crungmungus: restart firefox and lets take a look at what happens
<outbackwifi> technoid_: and wat does network manager tell you?
<Sdz> Blinkiz: well, do u see ur hardware?
<Kz_> exit
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Yeah, sure, np
<Crungmungus> The same result :(
<technoid_> network manager doesn't even see it.
<Sdz> But it won't let you use it till network-admin rescanned it? :|
<ikonia> Crungmungus I'm wondering if you are getting the flashplugin-nonfree package but not the actual download from adobe
<outbackwifi> technoid_: when you click on the nm icon, what do you see
<technoid_> outback: i tried wicd even
<outbackwifi> technoid_: what does iwconfig tell you
<Crungmungus> It took a while to get something from adobe.
<Sdz> What if you try throughough GUI to connect ? sometimes i dont see my WiFi networks when scanning but i still can connect when asking to
<ikonia> Crungmungus: do you see any other messages when you do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree", can you remove the plugin package and re-install it again and past the whole process into the pastebin please.
<Blinkiz> Sdz: I can probably connect manually to the accesspoint with iwconfig. But that is not what I want. Its hard also because network is wpa-eps.
<outbackwifi> Sdz: are you helping technoid_ out?
<outbackwifi> Sdz: oh ok nm
<Sdz> No outbackwifi :P
<technoid_> outback: it has lo, eth0, wmaster0, wlan0
<Blinkiz> Sdz: I want networkmanager (or ubuntu) to scan the air again for wireless accesspoints. Its only doing that every 10 minute or so..
<Crungmungus> http://pastebin.com/m2fff3025
<Sdz> Blinkiz: i never tried to get scan results through command line :P all i know is that even when u dont see the net it lets you connect, thats enough for me
<Sdz> Blinkiz: afaik the network manager will work much better with 8.10 for wireless networks, so maybe we shall wait & see
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning" and you see what I mean.
<ikonia> Crungmungus: ok, that looks good, and your using firefox yes, not konqueror ?
<Sdz> Gotta mail me that command now :d
<Crungmungus> yes firefox
<rfxcasey> hello all I'm totally new so please bare with me
<ikonia> Crungmungus: one moment
<outbackwifi> technoid_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<outbackwifi> technoid_: what does that say
<technoid_> outback: i get back "No scan results"
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Maybe restart of networkmanager will do the trick? How do I restart networkmanager?
<Crungmungus> It's not listed in the firefox plugins list when I look, if that helps.
<technoid_> :outback: and I have an ap 6 ft away
<favro> ~tab | technoid_
<outbackwifi> technoid_: i know this is silly, but is the ap in "ap" mode and not "bridge" mode>
<favro> !tab | technoid_
<ubottu> technoid_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<NicEXE> I just lost my website! is there a way to recover deleted data?
<technoid_> outbackwifi: it is working for my wifes computer
<outbackwifi> technoid_: ok so that settles that
<technoid_> outbackwifi, I double checked
<Sdz> Blinkiz: i don't know... it shall work better in a month with the new one. Maybe there's a command to restart manager and then it will scan when it starts ?
<rfxcasey> anywhere I can get a little tutoring on irc
<outbackwifi> technoid_: is it configured to broadcast ssid or operate in silent mode
<technoid_> broadcast the ssid
<outbackwifi> technoid_: is the wireless switch on the laptop (if it is one) on?
<Sdz> Blinkiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505636
<Shark_7-11> Where can i get the md5 for the ubuntu iso ?
<Ali_ix> NicEXE: what is filesystem? ext3?
<technoid_> outbackwifi,  yeah, it is on...don't worry about it, I am done working with it tonite
<BonezAU> I am trying to install the open source ATI driver on an old IBM T40 laptop with a Radeon 7500. I have followed the instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver but I am confused. Can anyone help? I Don't know exactly how to install it
<technoid_> outbackwifi, but thank you for the help
<rfxcasey> what irc client do you all use?
<BonezAU> xchat
<Flannel> rfxcasey: irssi
<Flannel> Shark_7-11: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<DJones> Shark_7-11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<zambo> vox: just thought I'd let you know that I found a way to utilise all the keys on my keyboard, you can assign everything including the media buttons using System / Preferences / Keyboard Shortcuts
<zambo> :)
<Sdz> rfxcasey: i use firefox via port 80 because they're bitches at my uni.
<Flannel> Sdz: please watch your language
<Shark_7-11> tx tx
<nick__> Does anyone here use VirtualBox ? i am having the hardest time with it...
<Sdz> Flannel: apologizes. i'm being a bit upset right now.
<rfxcasey> Sdz what is your uni?
<vox> zambo: ah, that works
<marc-andre> hiho
<zambo> :D
<Sdz> rfxcasey: Montpellier II, France. They block everything except port 80 (including SSH), so people go on youtube and msn but no IRC/SFTP for me.
<Kz_> #a
<marc-andre> i put a script into crontab, but cron just shows the script in the syslog, but doesn't execute it... what can be the problem?
<rfxcasey> Sdz oh you mean your ISP
<nick__> Does anyine know how to use VirtualBox ?
<Sdz> rfxcasey: no, the university network.
<nick__> anyone*
<outbackwifi> marc-andre: is it executable
<koshari> nick__ yes
<Sdz> nick__: what is your question about VirtualBox ?
<rfxcasey> got ya
<outbackwifi> marc-andre: what language is it in
<Frogzoo> marc-andre: man crontab
<rfxcasey> is there any way to flag what certain people say
<marc-andre> outbackwifi: bash
<outbackwifi> marc-andre: is it executable
<marc-andre> Frogzoo: i consulted it
<marc-andre> outbackwifi: yes
<Frogzoo> marc-andre: the script runs from the command line?
<marc-andre> Frogzoo: yes
<Sdz> rfxcasey: usually when they type your name its highlighted. There might be IRC scripts that do that tho.
<Frogzoo> marc-andre: post the crontab line
<outbackwifi> marc-andre: what is it supposed to do and how have you setup crontab
<outbackwifi> Frogzoo: ok you take this one
<nick__> i downloaded it, and i try to use it. and it has an error message  :
<rfxcasey> is there no easy way to just copy certain parts of the chat
<nick__> pastebin.com
<koshari> rfxcasey: highligt and cont c
<marc-andre> just a moment, maybe i was too fast with my answers
<Sdz> nick__: send me the uri to the output of the error message
<Sdz> Blinkiz: still alive? saw the link i sent you?
<nick__> http://pastebin.com/m52008105
<Blinkiz> Sdz: No, did not see it. Scrolling...
<nick__> Sdz
<rfxcasey> I'm suprised you can't just click on someones name and it fill it in in the dialog box
<Sdz> Blinkiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505636
<nick__> their it is
<Sdz> rfxcasey: that would be a good suggestion to do to Xchat devs ;)
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Na, that does not work. NetworkManager is not rescanning the network. Probably because networkmanager is not restarted with that command
<Sdz> Okey nick__, type "uname -a" in console and send me the output (directly here, its 1 line)
<rfxcasey> Sdz so there is no script for that
<rfxcasey> Sdz or would I have to write my own
<Blinkiz> Sdz: Think the solution to my problem is to kill "NetworkManager" and "NetworkManagerD" and start these two up again.
<nick__> in console ? you mean the terminal ?
<HDready> hello guys, i've a question. I've installed a programm via wine... but it doesnt work.. how do I uninstall it?
<Sdz> rfxcasey: that may exist, theres an huge amount of scripts, i dont know all of them
<Sdz> nick__ yes
<nick__> Sdz: im new to Ubuntu
<rfxcasey> how about this do I have to put the colon after your name for it to highlight
<nick__> Sdz: okay i type that in
<Shark_7-11> ok so my ISO's are correct... they pass the md5 checksum check... *sigh*
<Sdz> Blinkiz: isnt there a "network-manager" command? maybe call it with --kill or --restart ?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I am facing this error
<kaushal> http://rafb.net/p/GiUuLb55.html
<Sdz> nick__ : me too, more or less =p
<Sdz> rfxcasey: thats just default output from the client i use when i press Tab for name autocompletion xD
<nick__> Sdz: you get that PM ?
<rfxcasey> wow when I put s and hit tab I get all these names
<nick__> Sdz: im new to linux all together :p
<rfxcasey> let me ask you this, why when I put my cursor over a name does it turn into a finger like as if it where a linlk
<HDready> hello guys, i've a question. I've installed a programm via wine... but it doesnt work.. how do I uninstall it?
<indian_munnda> kaushal: may be you haven't included all repositoris
<Sdz> rfxcasey: i don't know what client you use. Right click the names and u'll see if your client got options (mIrc got the very famous "slap" one)
<rfxcasey> xchat
<indian_munnda> HDready: just delet the folder in c drive of wine
<Sdz> HDready: as if you were uninstalling it from windowzz.
<rfxcasey> the normal one not the gnome version
<Sdz> HDready: you can use www.winehq.com to check for fixes for most of windowzz aps. and dont only delete the folder cause it'll leave crap in ur registry
<Setzer> yo
<marc-andre> cool, by trying this script i broke down the server XD
<rfxcasey> Sdz sorry to be a pain but what is the best client in your opinion
<rfxcasey> with the most options
<Crungmungus> wooop
<outbackwifi> kaushal: do an apt-get update
<Sdz> rfxcasey: its the one that fits your user needs :D thats a lame answer but i didnt try them all so i cant say
<kaushal> ok
<Shark_7-11> which M$ app is lite and easy to write an ubuntu boot disk?
<Shark_7-11> cos i wasted like 4 disks allready
<HDready> Sdz: the problem is this programm "wc3banlist" needs winpcap to work properbly... and at winehq.com I didnt found something about it...
<nate_> okay this may not be the place to ask, but people at crossover arent much help. I have Crossover Linux, I want iTunes installed. What is the Most stable version of itunes compatible with crossover that has ipod support. ( i know there are alternatives to itunes) i just love itunes ha
<outbackwifi> Shark_7-11: isoburner
<rfxcasey> Sdz well I'm not looking for the definative answer just your opinion
<Shark_7-11> tx
<kaushal> outbackwifi, http://rafb.net/p/lKixRu50.html
<rfxcasey> Sdz actually Kirc looks really sleek
<outbackwifi> nate_: ask steve
<m1r> hello
<Shark_7-11> hi
<nate_> steve who
<rfxcasey> hey does anyone listen to music on fire radio
<outbackwifi> kaushal: this is your prob --> The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Crungmungus> okay
<Crungmungus> quite randomly now
<Crungmungus> it works
<outbackwifi> nate_: exactly; aka steve jobs
<Crungmungus> :S :S :S
<FloodBot3> Crungmungus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Crungmungus> eh ?
<kaushal> outbackwifi, any workaround
<nate_> haha. yeah that dude needs to put Create iTunes for Linux on his top priorities haha
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im having a problem with folder sharing. Im trying to share a folder on: //tstation/FILES/AWORK/Completed_Awork so that I can access it from /home/completed_aworkTEST and so that its a permenant share. Any ideas please?
<rfxcasey> I'm sorry I ment KVIrc 3
<Sdz> HDready: isnt there a winpcap client for linux ?
<outbackwifi> kaushal: you need to edit /var/lib/apt/status and remove the offending line
<JemmyM> Enter text here...
<JemmyM> jikakak
<brainsail> does anyone have suspend to ram working reliably with a recent Intel motherboard?
<outbackwifi> sorry
<outbackwifi> kaushal: you need to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<HDready> Sdz: not that i know :S
<JemmyM> hello all
<JemmyM> wekekekkaakka
<outbackwifi> brainsail: i have it working with Atom (is that recent?)
<JemmyM> makan berakkk
<JemmyM> :D
<JemmyM> jikakakaa
<JemmyM> ;P
<brainsail> outbackwifi, sorry I mean desktop
<outbackwifi> !bahasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bahasa
<JemmyM> ada apa nihhh
<outbackwifi> !tagalog
<ubottu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<JemmyM> kawkawkaw.....
<JemmyM> hahhaha....
<JemmyM> kenapa jadi...
<JemmyM> :D
<kaushal> outbackwifi, what i need to do with the status file
<JemmyM> tidak papa kan....
<JemmyM> hahahhaha....
<JemmyM> aku tidak mengerti bahasa inggris jadi
<outbackwifi> kaushal: it has some lines which cause the parsing to stop
<JemmyM> lanjut saja
<JemmyM> :D
<JemmyM> wakikikiki...
<outbackwifi> JemmyM: english please
<JemmyM> hehhe
<JemmyM> ok
<Sdz> HDready: at worse, try to install winpcap via wine (call install from command line so you can see if it sends a "missing dll" error message), and then add the app to the appdb
<JemmyM> how are you
<JemmyM> :D
<Sdz> HDready: some people or maybe even me will have a look at it when they'll have free time
<JemmyM> outbackwifi <--=== How are you
<outbackwifi> JemmyM: good
<outbackwifi> !ask | JemmyM
<ubottu> JemmyM: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HDready> Sdz: afaik there is a similar driver of winpcap for linux but i need the windows winpcap for the windows programm "wc3banlist"
<HDready> k i'll try
<JemmyM> jikakkakkaka
<JemmyM> apa yang dia bilang tuhh....
<JemmyM> i`dont no
 * outbackwifi looks to the heavens (and ops) for help
<listen> hi
<JemmyM> i`dont speak anglish
<ikonia> listen: tyes
<JemmyM> :D
<JemmyM> :))
<listen> i have a question..
<Shark_7-11> isa there a prefered speed to burn an iso?
<outbackwifi> Shark_7-11: 4x is great i guess
<Shark_7-11> k cool tx
<Barthoz> Guys, i added a new user in ubuntu and when i log on that user i got a white screen whats te problem?
<JemmyM> quess makan berakk
<JemmyM> :D
<JemmyM> kkawkawkaw
<JemmyM> you all makan berakkk
<JemmyM> saya sendiri yang makan kue
<JemmyM> awakkwakwa :D
<JemmyM> jikakkaka
<listen> not is a ubuntu problem
<listen> go cafe?
<JemmyM> when?
<JemmyM> now
<JemmyM> ok
<JemmyM> mari
<Jordan_U> Barthoz: Probably compiz not working because of a driver issue
<JemmyM> bisa bahh
<JemmyM> seep
<FloodBot3> JemmyM: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JemmyM> ok
<ikonia> listen: this is a support channel
<outbackwifi> Barthoz: does the other user work fine?
<ikonia> listen: it is only for ubuntu support questions
<Barthoz> the root user works fine
<listen> im have a infeccion in firefox
<Jordan_U> Barthoz: DO NOT EVER LOG IN AS ROOT IN THE GUI
<ikonia> listen: your using windows
<listen> all machines connect on network :S
<listen> now im using windows.
<outbackwifi> Barthoz: how did you manage to login as root in GDM?
<rfxc> Sdz are you still here
<ikonia> listen: as I told you in ##windows - speak to your network administraor
<ikonia> listen: this isn othing to do with ubuntu so please don't ask in this channel
<Barthoz> i mean the first user i created
<listen> ok
<listen> ty
<Sdz> Barthoz: how could you actually login as root on ubuntu? :>
<Barthoz> in terminal :P
<Barthoz> xD
<Sdz> Do you mean "sudo -s"? :P
<Barthoz> I mean the first account i created works fine with compiz
<outbackwifi> Barthoz: oh ok he's not root
<Barthoz> thatś true :P
<rfxc> Wow this KVIRC is really really slick
<Barthoz> i say it with the wrong words :P
<Barthoz> But u know what the problem is ?
<outbackwifi> Barthoz: what
<Shark_7-11> that's a no :-p
<UnionPivo> Barthoz, that ubuntu is too good ?
<outbackwifi> Shark_7-11: what is?
<Barthoz> I added new users. and when i login on them i get a white screen
<Peddy> can anyone please help me with this DHCP error? Thanks. http://pastebin.com/m525dd801
<Shark_7-11> he asking if you know what the problem is and you saying "what"  .... classical :-)
<Jordan_U>  Barthoz: Probably that your driver, due to some bug or misconfiguration, does not support texture_from_pixmap correctly for two users at once ( causing compiz to fail giving a white screen when you log in with the second user )
<rfxc> Sdz sorry to bother you but you should check out this KVIRC 3
<outbackwifi> Peddy: do you want to setup a dhcp server or a client
<rfxc> it's really nice
<Sdz> rfxc: i dont use KDE stuff
<outbackwifi> Peddy: No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0).
<Barthoz> how i fix it ?:P
<rfxc> Why what is wrong with it
<Sdz> rfxc: i'm on gnome :) i prefer gnome apps and i like my client. + i gotta use web clients because i'm on bad network
<Peddy> outbackwifi: server
<Peddy> outbackwifi: yeah, how do I give it a subnet declaration?
<Jordan_U> Barthoz: Remove compiz, or run "metacity --replace" and disable compiz.
<Sdz> rfxc: if you load a KDE app in Gnome, it also loads some parts of KDE so more ressources are used
<rfxc> I too am on gnome but this works fine
<Flynsarmy> Does apt automatically delete deb files after a while?
<rfxc> ah I see
<rfxc> wonder if there is a gnome version
<Barthoz> ok ty
<favro> Flynsarmy: afaik no - there is apt-get clean to clear the old debs
<outbackwifi> Peddy: you need to see the sample dhcpd.conf file
<outbackwifi> Peddy: it has all the sample subnet declarations
<Cheek1> hey does anyone know how to convert mpeg 4 files to a format that the ps3 can play ?
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: No, you can make it clear out all .debs with "sudo apt-get clean" or only out of date ones with "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<outbackwifi> Peddy: like so http://pastebin.com/f52476dcd
<Peddy> outbackwifi: thanks, i was getting a bit confused :P
<matthijs_> hi how do i install beryl?
<Jordan_U> !beryl | matthijs_
<ubottu> matthijs_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Flynsarmy> Jordan_U, by 'out of date' do you mean ones with a timestamp that is older than some arbitrary value or will it only remove ones taht there are a newer version of?
<ikonia> matthijs_: beryl is dead, compiz-fusion replaced it and is already installed on ubuntyu 8.04
<Peddy> outbackwifi: should I change the subnet?
<Shark_7-11> matthijs_: i think there is a compiz package you can install to fine tune your effects
<matthijs_> how?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: yes and also mark the interface to listen on
<ikonia> !compiz > matthijs_
<ubottu> matthijs_, please see my private message
<matthijs_> ok, ty
<kelvin911> does ubuntu have a software that convert mp3 to dm file??
<Shark_7-11> dm?
<Jordan_U> Flynsarmy: from "man apt-get" :  Like clean, autoclean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. The difference is that it only removes package files that can no longer be downloaded, and are largely useless.
<kelvin911> how to run DRM Packager in ubuntu??
<outbackwifi> Peddy: http://www.bind9.net/dhcpd.conf
<kelvin911> u know for cell phone ringtone?
<Peddy> outbackwifi: when I try to start it: dhcpd self-test failed. Please fix the config file.
<kelvin911> fido block my phone to use mp3 as ringtone
<Shark_7-11> oh dont know about that format... soz :-)
<outbackwifi> Peddy: did you check the curly braces etc?
<kelvin911> i need to run sony ericsson DRM Packager to convert mp3 to their ringtone file
<kelvin911> the thing is they only have windows or osx version
<Jordan_U> kelvin911: Have you tried running sony's software in wine?
<kelvin911> i cant get it to run in wine
<Peddy> outbackwifi: I don't know how lol, I'm a newbie. Can you guide me through please? ;)
<kelvin911> err:module:import_dll Library MSVCP60.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Sony Ericsson\\DRM Packager\\DRMPackagerGUI.exe") not found
<kelvin911> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\Program Files\\Sony Ericsson\\DRM Packager\\DRMPackagerGUI.exe" failed, status c0000135
<kelvin911> of course i can boot it into windows to do it but too lazy
<Shark_7-11> well that's an option :-p
<Shark_7-11> you prob searched google for a mp32dm converter for linux?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: unfortunately, i cannot edit your file for you; pastebin your dhcpd.conf and ill see if i  can spot an error
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i put password in grub boot loader???
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> im trying this link wget http://feeds.feedburner.com/ProjectGlassfishNews?format=sigpro
<kibibyte> <kibibyte>  Connecting to feeds.feedburner.com|66.150.96.119|:80... connected.
<kibibyte> <kibibyte>  HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> and its waiting all the time
<kibibyte> <kibibyte> :/
<FloodBot3> kibibyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * outbackwifi some people are too lazy to reboot their PC's o_O
<Peddy> outbackwifi: lol, thanks. http://pastebin.com/m6a129a64
<Shark_7-11> indian_munnda: a password blocking people to start up any O/S ?
<kibibyte> im trying this link wget http://feeds.feedburner.com/ProjectGlassfishNews?format=sigpro
<kibibyte> Connecting to feeds.feedburner.com|66.150.96.119|:80... connected.
<kibibyte> HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<kibibyte> and its waiting all the time
<Shark_7-11> I dont like to restart my pc either, windows complains that my LEGAL version is ilegal... i h8 microsloth
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> help
<indian_munnda> Shark_7-11: sorry but didn't get u?
<Shark_7-11> indian_munnda: where you want the password on grub? I've never seen this before... if it was me i would put on a system (cmos/bios) password
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: uncomment the line "password topsecret" and replace "topsecret" with your password, or use --md5 and the md5 hash of the password
<outbackwifi> Peddy: you need to change lines 113 to 117 to suit your requirement; that was only a sample
<Shark_7-11> Jordan_U: Does this apply to ALL operating system or ca nyou decide which O/S needs a password?
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: where to put that,i mean in which file?
<BonezAU> I have a ~4 year old IBM T40 notebook on which I just blew Windows away and replaced it with Ubuntu hardy. I am noticing that the performance is very bad compared to windows (yes, that is really saying something!). I have installed the correct ATI drivers etc, but when I open multiple tabs in firefox etc the system really lags. This did not happen in Windoze. Anyone got any tips on how to speed this old beast up? It's a 1.5ghz Centrino with 51
<BonezAU> 2mb ram.
<outbackwifi> Peddy: I also see that there is a subnet declaration at the end of that file
<Peddy> outbackwifi: lines 115 and 116, do I need them?
<xim_> how much hard disk space does ubuntu need, not counting however much freespace i want to keep my data and junk on?
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indian_munnda> ok dude
<outbackwifi> xim_: ive had it running on a 4GB flash on my Asus EEEPC 701
<xim_> sweet thx
<christophe> Hi !
<outbackwifi> Peddy: nope
<christophe> I'm looking for alsaconf but can't find it ... any idea ?
<jim_p> BonezAU: disable stuff you dont need
<Peddy> outbackwifi: thing is, I'm trying to get dhcp3-server to run
<Peddy> outbackwifi: at all. because it fails to run.
<outbackwifi> Peddy: make sure that your interface address is in the same subnet
<jim_p> BonezAU: and check for flass vontent on ff tabs
<jim_p> *content
<outbackwifi> Peddy: what are the lines 119 to 127 for?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: did you put it there or did someone else
<BonezAU> jim_p, where do I start... also what is flass vontent?
<BonezAU> jim_p, you mean flash content, I get it now :)
<Peddy> outbackwifi: ok, i'm trying to get a bluetooth PAN working, and it requires dhcp3-server to run. When I run it, it says 'starting dhcp3-server.... [fail].
<BonezAU> jim_p, I will install Adblock Plus and Flashblock, that should buy me a bit of performance yeah?
<jim_p> BonezAU: yea :( sorry i am a bit cold and i make typos. yes install them
<Peddy> outbackwifi: when I run dhcp3-server, that is.
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: i have changed that to password --md5 mypasswd, is it ok?
<ne_tru_e> where i can get glxinfo and glxgears?
<BonezAU> jim_p, any other major things I can do? I have desktop effects set to "None?
<kelvin911> i copy MSVCP60.DLL over from my windows now the sony ericsson program works!!
<rfxcasey> why do all these peoples names have funny symbols next to them
<koshari> ne_tru_e you should have them already
<Shark_7-11> kelvin911:   good stuff :-p
<Peddy> rfxcasey: it's international hex-handle day. we add random hex code next to our handles.
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: No, unless "mypasswd" is actually the md5 hash of your password
<kelvin911> anyone own sony ericsson z750i?
<ne_tru_e> i trying to execute them, but system cannot find the programs
<rfxcasey> what?
<Peddy> outbackwifi: * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: Look at the example in the comments above that line
<Peddy> outbackwifi: it also fails to stop.
<pulim> hey guys
<outbackwifi> Peddy: you need to change lines 17,18 to reflect actual hosts
<rfxcasey> what in the heck does that mean
<rfxcasey> I got them next to my name too
<rfxcasey> I don't want them
<pulim> how can I configure my keyboard on Ubuntu Server using the console ? I want a USA model alt Int
<rfxcasey> I just installed irssi and though it screwed things up
<ne_tru_e> i have reinstalled my video driver but it's the same problem
<Peddy> outbackwifi: I changed line 18 to openDNS or w/e, but what do I put in line 17?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: you dont put anything
<pulim> I tried loadkeys -d but I got a message "cannot find defkeymap:
<xim_> rfxcasey: i dont see any funny symbols by your name
<Peddy> outbackwifi: so remove the line?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: what is the IP of your Bluetooth dongle
<rfxcasey> yeah I screwed something up
<Kelen> is it automatically to upgrade kernel for hardy?   any idea here?
<lucas2> does anybody know how to call netcat so that it will listen on a port, and forward any incoming connections to a different ip+port ?
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: haow to change that sir?
<Peddy> outbackwifi: 192.168.20.1 i think. how do I make sure?
<pulim> anyone?
<pulim> how do I configure the keyboard?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: ifconfig your-bt-dongle-ip
<rfxcasey> hey how do I uninstall a package I just installed using terminal
<Peddy> outbackwifi: i mean, how do I find the IP?
<Peddy> outbackwifi: 192.168.1.20: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<Peddy> outbackwifi: aren't bluetooth dongles just meant to have MAC addresses?
<xim_> rfxcasey: something like 'apt remove xxx' but it would be easier to do in synaptic
<Teisei> apt-get remove <package>
<Teisei> Usually with sudo
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: how to change that sir?
<outbackwifi> Peddy: check this out --> http://www.howtoforge.com/bluetooth_pand_debian_etch
<Peddy> outbackwifi: thanks a lot for the link, I've been there before. However, as you can see, some of the scripts include /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart. which fails.
<Peddy> outbackwifi: I removed the parts of the script, but then the thing just failed./
<rraj_be> i need a help in configuring broadband in ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Peddy: sorry dont know much beyond that
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: go ahead
<rraj_be> any help plz
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7353 Note, although that site doesn't mention it you can either password protect entry by entry or password protect the whole thing at the top of the file ( where the comment is / where I said to change it )
<rraj_be> i wana 2 connect bsnl broadband in my ubuntui
<Peddy> outbackwifi: ok, thanks for your help. I posted on a bunch of forums, so maybe I'll get some help there. thanks again :)
<rraj_be> i connected and run pppoeconf outbackwifi
<rraj_be> but how to connect to that
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: what is bsnl broadband?
<rraj_be> like wvdial command fpr serial modems outbackwifi
<rraj_be> bsnl is ISP
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: is it adsl,  cable or dialup?
<rraj_be> adsl outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: do you have an adsl modem with an ethernet interface?
<rraj_be> yes
<rraj_be> i have with ethernet
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: if you configure the adsl modem as a router (most can be), you dont need to use pppoe
<rraj_be> outbackwifi:  i ran the command pppoeconf
<rraj_be> is it right or what shud i run outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: can you configure the modem as a router?
<rraj_be> i dont know
<rraj_be> i just ran the command sudo pppoeconf
<outbackwifi> rraj_be:login into its admin interface and change
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: or ask your ISP tech support
<rfxcasey> what in the heck ma
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: you can only use pppoe if it is in bridge mode
<rraj_be> here the isp providers are saying they cant support for linux
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> i am blank
<rfxcasey> everyones name has boxes on each side that have 0008 in them
<rraj_be> just lead me from begining what are steps onme by ine plz
<rraj_be> * ne by one
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: dont tell them that you have linux
<rraj_be> ok then how can i configure in linus
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: just ask them if they can reconfigure your modem as a router for use with windows
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> but its holiday for next 4 days
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: the logic is.. the modem acts as a router and your machine is behind it.
<rfxcasey> linus insant that the piano player from charle brown
<outbackwifi> huh?
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> k
<rraj_be> can i use pppoeconf for this outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: i wont know till you tell me how the modem is configured
<outbackwifi> as a router or a bridge
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> how can i find that one outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: ask tech suport
<rraj_be> k
<rraj_be> i will check the manual
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: easier way to check is .. if you get an ip address from the modem, it s a router with DHCP enabled
<rraj_be> yes
<rraj_be> the ip  given in manual is 192.168.1.1
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: does your machine get an ip address from the modem?
<rraj_be> i dont know really outbackwifi
<Lofde_> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<DigitalFiz> intrepid still on schedule for 31st release date?
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: do you have the modem connected to the PC now?
<rfxcasey> helloooooooooooooooo
<rraj_be> yes
<rfxcasey> who is the smartest one here?
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: pastebin the output of sudo ifconfig
<rraj_be> but now i am on windows
<outbackwifi> !smartest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartest
<Lofde_> anyone here know anything about "guest sessions" in Ibex 8.10 ?
<rraj_be> ok
<rraj_be> i will post in 3 minuites
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: how do you connect from windows to the internet
<vallhalla81> !mkisofs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkisofs
<jrib> Lofde_, DigitalFiz: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid
<Lofde_> DigitalFiz,  yes
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: i did password --md5 encrptedpassword but it didn't worked.
<rfxcasey> can I post a picture
<Lofde_> jrib,  i am in the channel, everyones dead
<jrib> Lofde_: that's the right place to ask
<rraj_be> just using ethernet and crate new data account
<rraj_be> nothing else outbackwifi
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: How did it not work?
<jrib> rfxcasey: if it's related to your support question, sure
<Lofde_> still, i am still curious, someone here might have an idea *shurgs*
<rfxcasey> how do I do it
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: do you use pppoe in windows?
<rfxcasey> /home/rfxcasey/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<rraj_be> yes
<indian_munnda> Jordan_U: when i rebooted my machine straight away the bootloader booted and gave the OS options to boot and i selected ubuntu and pressed ENTER but didn't demanded any passwd
<jrib> rfxcasey: http://imageshack.us/
<rraj_be> when i checked details its showing as pppoe outbackwifi
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: what details ?
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:file not found
<rraj_be> status
<rfxcasey> jrib how do I do it
<outbackwifi> rraj_be: do you have a ppoe dialer for your ISP in windows?
<rraj_be> details of connected network in windows
<rraj_be> yes
<jrib> rfxcasey: visit http://imageshack.us/ .  It's pretty self-explanatory
<rfxcasey> jrib I have to sign up or what?
<jrib> rfxcasey: nope...
<vallhalla81> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:there's nothing on that site
<gigo> I am on Ubuntu. If I install vim package, it installs gvim too. What should I install so that I get only console based vim?
<tiia> moi
<jrib> gigo: vim-nox probably
<rfxcasey> jrib ok I pressed host it now what?
<jrib> rfxcasey: then you give the channel the url for your uploaded image
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<ancientadm> oh its called Intrepid Ibex... and here i thought they'd run out of names and call it Interesting Iguana <_<
<Jordan_U> indian_munnda: Just adding the password at the top of the file prevents people from editing the menu items without a password ( so for instance they can't get into single user mode by changing the kernel parameters )
<rfxcasey> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ka6.png
<rfxcasey> what the heck is going on with the names
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:a picture of chat
<rfxcasey> did you see the boxes next to the names
<rfxcasey> what is that
<rfxcasey> it wasn't there before
<rfxcasey> I tired reinstalling and they are still there
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:i'am not sure
<jrib> rfxcasey: did you change the default font?
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:are you on pidgin?
<rfxcasey> I installed irssi
<ray__> hi i i installed the prerelease of ubuntu 8.10 back port and now my wireless light dont work on my dell e1505 laptop how i fix this
<ray__> ?
<rfxcasey> yea pigdin is running in the background
<jrib> ray__: #ubuntu+1 for help with intrepid (see /topic)
<amygdala> Hello! For couple of days I experience a problem: my cd/dvd automount stopped. Anyone to help???
<ray__> jrib were that
<ray__> jrib i see that im using the ubuntu 8.10 with backport
<ray__> and i installed pr-release backport now wireless light on dell e1505 dont work how i fix this
<ray__> ?
<jrib> ray__: what does 'lsb_release -c' return for you?
<rfxcasey> this totally sucks
<ray__> jrib
<ray__> this is what i get Codename:	hardy
<rfxcasey> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ka6.png
<jrib> ray__: so you are using 8.04.  Do you just mean that you are using hardy-backports?
<ray__> yes jrb
<rfxcasey> This is horrible and it won't go away
<nokkturnal> 1296 members.....this must be the most populated room on freenode!
<ray__> but pr-release one now wireless light on my dell e1505 dont show its on or lighting up what i do?
<rfxcasey> http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1ka6.png
<jrib> rfxcasey: you never answered my question
<rfxcasey> which was
<jrib> rfxcasey: did you change the default font?
<jrib> !who | rfxcasey
<ubottu> rfxcasey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rfxcasey> yes I said I had pidgin in the background
<ray__> jrib that what i mean but its pre-release one and on my dell e1505 laptop my wireless light dont work how i fix this
<rfxcasey> jrib yea I changed it but it was working fine
<jrib> rfxcasey: change it back and see what happens
<ray__> jrib any idea
<delfick> hello. If I have a filepath, how would I go about programmatically (in python) remove the filename from that path so all i have is the path to the folder that file is in? :)
<rfxcasey> jrib still there
<jrib> ray__: revert back whatever package you believe caused it to the non-backports version?
<rfxcasey> jrib the boxes
<jrib> rfxcasey: restart xchat
<rfxcasey> jrib restart it I reinstalled it
<rfxcasey> jrib still there
<jrib> rfxcasey: since you changed the font back?
<ray__> jrib one befor i installed non prerelease
<jrib> ...
<ray__> how i do that jrib?
<jrib> ray__: what package is it that you believe caused the issues?
<jrib> delfick: #python
<ray__> jrib hardy backport pre-release
<jrib> ray__: the actual package
<delfick> jrib: hmm, my bad, that would make sense :)
<rfxcasey> jrib still got the boxes after restart
<ray__> jrib yes im using the pr-release backport one
<jrib> ray__: of what package?
<rfxcasey> jrib I think it started when I install irssi
<ray__> hardy backport
<bazhang> ray__, this is ibex or hardy
<rfxcasey> jrib I have since uninstalled it
<ray__> hardy
<rfxcasey> jrib I was messing with KVIRC too
<vallhalla81> can any one tell me if there is a way to back up your system as a live cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<ray__> bazhang hardy
<jrib> ray__: irssi wouldn't do anything to affect xchat.  This just seems like a font issue.  Go into your xchat preferences and tell me the font being used
<ray__> jrib no its my wireless light
<ray__> on my intel 3945 on dell e1505 laptop
<Indoctrine> ray__: That's an effect of the new drivers, ipw3945
<Indoctrine> ray__: iwl3945, sorry.
<jrib> rfxcasey: irssi wouldn't do anything to affect xchat.  This just seems like a font issue.  Go into your xchat preferences and tell me the font being used
<ray__> Indoctrine how i fix it i installed hardy pre-release backport now my wireless light dont come on
<ray__> how i fix it\
<rfxcasey> jrib now it is system default
<Indoctrine> ray__: Try rolling back to the ipw3945 drivers, it shouldn't matter too much anyway. Because you can turn your wireless on and off with the button still. (I have a 3945 card as well)
<rfxcasey> jrib sorry system terminal font the default
<jrib> rfxcasey: erm, ok.  Try 1) closing xchat, then 2) run in a terminal 'mv ~/.xchat2 ~/.xchat2.backup' 3) then start xchat again
<ray__> Indoctrine in dell laptop
<rfxcasey> jrib I don't have the names columb on the right anymore either
<Indoctrine> ray__: Nah, in an Acer laptop for me
<ray__> ok brb
<amygdala> Hello! For couple of days I experience a problem: my cd/dvd automount stopped. Anyone to help???
<energY> Hello
<energY> I have deleted an NTFS folder from my usb disk
<ray__> sorry Indoctrine how i roll it back?
<energY> Is it possible to recover it?
<rfxcasey> jrib what was that code supposed to do
<jrib> rfxcasey: reset xchat settings
<Indoctrine> ray__: I came across a good tutorial a while ago, I'll look for you
<ray__> when i click on my wireless Indoctrine  i just get the round and round and if turn off my wireless card and come on then it works
<Indoctrine> energY: Try going into the root directory, pressing Ctrl+H and checking the trash
<rfxcasey> jrib it just left me with  a blank prompt
<ray__> Indoctrine thanks im a disability person also so you know
<Indoctrine> ray__: If it ain't broke, why fix it?
<energY> Indoctrine: In an ntfs partition?
<ray__> Indoctrine can i see what you found
<Indoctrine> energY: I thought you just meant a folder on a USB disk, in that case there's probably no way to find it
<rfxcasey> jrib I don't think it worked right
<jrib> ray__: did you run     mv ~/.xchat2 ~/.xchat2.backup     without the quotes?
<ray__> jrib not xchat
<ray__> iwp3945
<jrib> ray__: yeah sorry, got lazy with tab :)
<ray__> its ok
<ray__> Indoctrine how i roll back the driver for my wireless card
<vr8mf> hi, got one problem in installing drivers for thinkfinger in ubuntu
<jrib> ray__: you need to find out what the name of the package is that you want to revert.  There are several packages in the hardy-backports repository
<Indoctrine> ray__: I'm looking for the page.
<energY> Indoctrine: Stop lying. No data is really gone, as long as you dont overvrite it
<m1r> i'm trying to install Canon LBP-2900 usb laser printer on 8.04 32bit, printer detects on lsusb and it recive print orders in list, but gives no result on printer. spmebody maybe have some tips how to get this runing ?
<rfxcasey> jrib thanks that worked
<energY> I need the package that recovers deleted ntfs files
<rfxcasey> jrib that was very bizarre
<jrib> !recover > energY
<ubottu> energY, please see my private message
<Indoctrine> energY: Well find the package that DOES that?
<vallhalla81> ﻿can anyone tell me if there is a way to back up your system as a live cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> energY: if nothing there works, boot windows.  There are a bunch of utilities to recover files from ntfs on windows
<bazhang> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/ ray__
<energY> Indoctrine: Thats what I am asking for!
<Indoctrine> That's the one I was looking for, bazhang
<rfxcasey> jrib is there a why to display all the names in the room on a sidebar? I thought I saw that before
<dxdemetriou> can I change the way that network manager connects with vpn? on connect I must do "dhclient br0" and on disconnect I must do "dhclient eth0 && ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0" to work
<Indoctrine> energY: I never said I knew
<energY> jrib: I guess the partition is damaged, I have to force mount. And it wont appear in windows...
<jrib> rfxcasey: yes, but I don't know how to enable it offhand
<dxdemetriou> sorry.. on disconnect "dhclient br0 && ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0"
<ray__> Indoctrine i got a Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection on my laptop
<Indoctrine> ray__: sudo rmmod iwl3945 && modprobe iwl3945  will also work, it depends on your config though, I think
<rfxcasey> jrib is it a plugin
<jrib> rfxcasey: nope
<Indoctrine> ray__: I have one too.
<Indoctrine> ray__: I had the same problem, but I learned to live without the little light. :P
<thiebaude> rfxcasey:should be able to drag the right side panel
<ray__> Indoctrine how long dose that take
<ray__> ?
<vr8mf> well, can some one help me with one cmd  in termiknal?
<Indoctrine> ray__: How long does what take?
<jrib> vr8mf: best to just ask the channel your question
<ray__> that command
<Indoctrine> Did you look at this? [20:18] <bazhang> http://linuxtechie.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/making-intel-wireless-3945abg-work-better-on-ubuntu-hardy/ ray__
<ray__> yes
<ray__> see there no light
<ray__> and some time dont connecrt
<Indoctrine> ray__: Have to tried following what it says on there?
<rfxcasey> jrib I found a users button that pops up the list
<rfxcasey> jrib it will work for now
<vr8mf> i did. i want to instal a driver for Think pad, and i follow the instruction but it gives me am error
<ray__> yes Indoctrine im using the pre-release backport one
<rfxcasey> jrib sorry to bug ya
<jrib> rfxcasey: did you see what thiebaude said?
<rfxcasey> jrib no I missed it
<Indoctrine> ray__: Then the light SHOULD be working if you followed the instructions
<shuX> m000?
<rfxcasey> jrib yea I saw that but I can't drag it
<sixtyby3> Hello all, I am attempting to install kubuntu 8.04 on another machine which is directly hooked up to a cable modem, I get the message "could not parse the XML output from the network configuration backend" when attempting to connect to the Internet, looked it up on kubuntu forums, no solution yet. Please help.
<trilobiti> Hello all. I am trying to compile the latest exim. In the 'make' process I get this  "dbstuff.h:103:16: error: db.h: No such file or directory". I have installte dhe db4.6-util but I think I need its devel package, which I can't seem to find. Any ideas ?
<rfxcasey> jrib is this auto accept dcc file transfers a bad thing to have on cause it's on by default
<rfxcasey> jrib seem like a security risk
<nero_> question: I want to copy stuff into a folder but ubuntu doesnt let me. how do I open the folder with cmd?
<jrib> rfxcasey: yeah, I would turn it off
<energY> nero_: Does ubuntu use cmd?
<niche> lmao
<nero_> no I mean what do i have to type into console to open the folder
<nero_> it says that I'm not the owner
<nero_> so I cant change permissions.
<energY> nero_: cd /folder/so-on
<niche> type sudo nautilus
<nero_> i want to copy something into this folder
<nero_> i can open it but i cant create files in it
<jrib> vr8mf: you need to tell the channel exactly what you are doing (and repeat it for the people trying to help you now who did not see what you said before)
<niche> nero_, type "sudo nautilus"
<rfxcasey> jrib what's the difference between using xchat gnome and regular xchat
<trilobiti> ok, I just figured out I needed the libdb4.6-dev package to get on with the compile process. Solved.
<nero_> doesnt work
<nero_> is there another way?
<jrib> rfxcasey: they are different programs.  xchat-gnome is more simplistic (less options)
<nero_> something with sudo chown -R user:group ~/.etwolf/
<Cow_Dstro_fs> cooo_________!
<vr8mf> i follow a tutorial for instaling Fingerprint reader on my dell with ubuntu, and i got an error to a comand. the comand is ./configure --with.... and the error is ./configure no such file or directori
<jrib> trilobiti: sudo apt-get build-dep exim
<rfxcasey> jrib are they both native gnome
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is there a way to know how long my system has been on?
<jrib> rfxcasey: I don't know what that means
<jagggy> vr8mf, that's because there is no file called configure in your current directory
<niche> xchat is so much better than mIRC ^_^
<jrib> zetheroo-ubuntu: uptime
<orogor> hi here
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jrib : thanks
<energY> zetheroo-ubuntu: yes
<vr8mf> jagggy: but everything work good till now
<Cow_Dstro_fs> co
<orogor> h here anyone knows if i can get freenx/nopmachien to work on a ubuntu hardy for ppc
<nero_> how can i change the ownership of a folder?
<ray__> Indoctrine sorry when i ran your command i got the a and box with arow in it bliking anf froze my laptop
<ray__> when i ran your command
<jagggy> vr8mf, that doesn't mather, check with ls if configure is there, it might have another name.. :)
<rfxcasey> jrib as apposed to KDE like is gnome version special designed for gnome and this other can be for ubuntu and debian or something to that effect
<Indoctrine> ray__: O_o
<jrib> !permissions > nero_
<ubottu> nero_, please see my private message
<jrib> nero_: what directory are you changing the ownership of?
<ray__> Indoctrine any thing eles i can do?
<Indoctrine> ray__: Why do you want the light?
<ray__> to now if online of offline
<ray__> but cqan get use to it
<nero_> game directory : /usr/local/games/enemy-territory
<ray__> and how i check my ip and default gate way Indoctrine
<jrib> ray__: the gnome version is more gnomish :)  It probably tries to conform to the gnome HIG.  I doubt it uses any special gnome libraries, but it might
<jrib> rfxcasey: the gnome version is more gnomish :)  It probably tries to conform to the gnome HIG.  I doubt it uses any special gnome libraries, but it might
 * jrib gives up
<Indoctrine> ray__: Up in the right hand corner, you have the signal bars.
<ray__> k
<Indoctrine> ray__: Right click on the signal bars and click Connection Info
<nero_> jrib: solved it with sudo chown
<jrib> nero_: sure, but are you sure you should be chowning it?
<rfxcasey> jrib thanks for your help
<nero_> jrib: why not? I want it to download maps from the server
<trilobiti> jrib: I just got the libdb4.6-dev and that was what was missing for me.
<ray__> Indoctrine only anying thing is when i click my routor if line line i ger round and round and dont connect buy if turn off wireless it dose
<ray__> why is this
<jrib> nero_: well you never answered my question about what you were trying to chown
<ray__> with our card trype?
<nero_> i did, a gamefolder directory
<jrib> trilobiti: right, the command I gave will give you all the dependencies need to compile the package in the repositories
<Indoctrine> ray__: Can you type that again?
<jrib> !who | nero_
<ubottu> nero_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<greedo> hi
<vr8mf> jagggy: i make a director and run the command again, but bash ./configure is a director
<nero_> jrib: okay will do next time
<ray__> Indoctrine when i online i click on routor and see round and round no connetion why is this with my card
<greedo> how to get compiz themes ?is it still emerald ?
<ray__> but if turn off wireless and turn on it dose connect
<jagggy> vr8mf, eh, if configure is a directory then you need to cd configure and not try to run it
<ray__> i tryed it with me on my routor and off orutor
<Indoctrine> ray__: Try not using the hardware button to turn off your wireless.
<ray__> Indoctrine what sould i use
<ray__> ?
<ray__> to turn it off
<Indoctrine> ray__: Right click on the wireless bars and click the Enable Wireless on and off.
<ray__> Indoctrine guess i use to widows light for wireless card
<ray__> ok let me try it
<rfxcasey> jrib hey one more question
<rfxcasey> jrib how do I get all the dependancies for something
<montamer> hi how can i extract diff file from two folders???
<pignu> im trying to eject my cd drive but it says its in use, i think its abit damaged, how do i eject it? i was copying a file and it got 'stuck'
<pignu> the cd is damaged i mean
<ray__> Indoctrine see needed to turn off and on
<vital-Mind> hey guys
<ray__> Indoctrine see coulnt get on when tryed it
<jrib> rfxcasey: APT gets you all the dependencies automatically when you use APT (Add/Remove and Synaptic for example) to install something
<vr8mf> jagggy: but i want to finish that installation, not to navigate trough directory. i mean this should be a 3cmd in one
<Indoctrine> ray__: Did you turn it back on?
<stapel> I'm trying to create a bash script that checks for empty directories and then deletes them but I'm having trouble with directory names with spaces in
<sdfsadf> :)
<ray__> yes and didnt finde my routor no green or bars
<ray__> untill i use fn and wireless button
<stapel> for empty_dir in `find $base_dir -empty -type d`
<ray__> Indoctrine any idea
<Indoctrine> ray__: No clue
<sdfsadf> anybody who was install vmware in linux is in here?
<ray__> lety me try agen
<jagggy> vr8mf, but you can't run a directory so there will be a config file IN that directory.. you see?
<jrib> stapel: you can just use the -delete find switch instead of a for loop
<koshari> sdfsadf virtualbox?
<vr8mf> jagggy: no, couse i made that directory. i should del?
<pignu> i got 'file operations' that has gotten stuck i think its cause im copying files from a bad cd, how do i stop the process of copying and eject the cd?
<rfxcasey> jrib in particular there is a system tray for xchat but when I try to install it with synaptic manager it says I don't have all the dependencies
<jrib> rfxcasey: what is the name of the package?
<jagggy> vr8mf, why did you make it in the first place? :s
<stapel> jrib: thanx, will try it....but just out of curiousity...how would you normally handle the spaces if you want to do a for loop?
<Knele``> !voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<Knele``> xD
<Knele``> xD
<Ziroday> Knele``: do you have an issue?
<jrib> stapel: don't know about using a for loop, but you can usually just do this:  find -print0 | xargs -0 command .  #bash might know more
<rfxcasey> jrib xchat-systray
<vr8mf> jagggy: couse you tell me it is no file called configure wen i try to run the cmd
<ray__> indoctrine how i roll back the driver for the card
<ray__> \thing these are caseing me problem
<Indoctrine> ray__: I've already helped as much as I can
<jrib> rfxcasey: k, but the default xchat already has a tray icon.  Are you sure you are using xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<ray__> Indoctrine understand i want to try my old driver or roll back to old one
<ray__> how do i
<jagggy> vr8mf, i never told you to create a directory, if there ain't a file called configure, then you need to look for something that would configure the program
<ray__> Indoctrine think these are causing me problem and needd to roll babck to my old one
<ray__> but dont now how to
<jrib> rfxcasey: k, but the default xchat already has a tray icon.  Are you sure you are using xchat and not xchat-gnome?
<Indoctrine> Can anyone else help ray__? I'm not sure how to help him further.
<vr8mf> jigggy: but is only standrad dir with ls cmd. how can i continue? it is possible?
<MrNaz> is there an ETA on 8.10 ? i'm going overseas on the 10th and i want to leave with a clean install and i want to know if i should install 8.04 again or wait for 8.10
<stapel> jrib: thanx a lot
<jrib> ray__: did you figure out the package you want to revert yet?
<ray__> jrib how i roll back my ipw3945 abc driver not yet
<ray__> how do i?
<jrib> MrNaz: end of october (the 30th)
<rfxcasey> jrib yea xchat vinella
<MrNaz> jrib thanks
<jrib> ray__: you need to find the name of the package responsible for it
<ray__> jrib yes ipw3945 abg
<Indoctrine> jrib: He wants to roll back to iwl3945
<ray__> jrib were do thay sore them
<ray__> never did this
<waan> Where are login themes stored after they are installed?
<jagggy> vr8mf, ok, look you can't execute a directory, there should be a file in the source which is called configure you need that one
<jrib> Indoctrine: do you know the package?
<Indoctrine> jrib: Yes, but it's also deprecated
<jrib> waan: ~/.themes/
<ray__> jrib i have back port
<vr8mf> jigggy: can i send you a link of what i did so far?
<jrib> Indoctrine: but ray__ claims he's using a -backports version.  Surely, the version in the normal repositories should be ok?
<Indoctrine> jrib: I think he means he has backports activated.
<ray__> jrib yes its pre-release one
<Indoctrine> I'm confused now. O_o
<jly26> hello
<jrib> Indoctrine: so backports has nothing to do with it then? me too.
<rfxcasey> jrib ok I think I'm good send me a message if you will so I can see if it all works
<jrib> rfxcasey: ok
<Indoctrine> jrib: Well, iwl3945 is the old, deprecated driver, he wants to revert from ipw3945 to that one so that his wireless light will work
<waan> jrib, It doesn't appear there, I'm using the Login Manager to install themes
<rfxcasey> jrib hit me up once more please
<jrib> waan: gdm themes?
<jrib> rfxcasey: what?
<waan> jrib, yep
<jrib> waan: guessing /usr/share/gdm/themes/ but I don't know
<waan> jrib, yep thats the one. Is there a way to get them installed into the users home dir instead?
<rfxcasey> jrib says cannot find 'notify-send' to open ballon alerts please install libnotify
<jrib> waan: why would you want to?
<pignu> How do I free up whatever is using my cd drive and eject my cd? :( I dont find anything under ps aux
<waan> jrib, so they are backed up along with all my other themes and things
<jrib> rfxcasey: install the libnotify-bin package
<jrib> waan: hmm. Why not just have your backup program backup that directory as well?
<rfxcasey> ,j do I have to restart
<jrib> rfxcasey: maybe xchat if it doesn't work after you install
<rfxcasey> jrib no works like a charm
<waan> jrib, my backup program is dragging my home dir :) Would a symbolic link in the home dir do the job of including it?
<rfxcasey> jrib how do I set up the name autocomplete
<jrib> waan: that was going to be my next suggestion :)  It will probably work
<waan> jrib, ok thanks for your help
<jrib> rfxcasey: just type the beginning of someone's name like "jr" and then press TAB
<rfxcasey> jrib, gotcha
<blue112> Hello everyone. I want to redirect any outgoing connections to a squid proxy. How can I do that ?
<rfxcasey> jrib, ok kool
<anakln> Hello all, how safe is it to do an ntfsresize on a usb-harddisk drive? can i get away with it without losing all the data?
<blue112> Is anyone can help me with iptables ?
<erUSUL> anakln: editting partitions has allways a risk involved
<rfxcasey> jrib, can I get one more hit
<koshari> waan the symlink will be backed up but not the stuff at the destination
<rskumar> which is the next version of Ubuntu
<waan> koshari, I could use a follow symlinks copy though right?
<tarzeau> shouldn't ubuntu 8.10 come out soon?
<anakln> yeah, so i hear. how bad is it, i do wonder. I am trying to create a bootable usb partition on a 50G partition.
<dew5> can any1 help with printer connection?
<anakln> trying to slice of about 1 G
<jrib> rfxcasey: last one please, use #ubuntu-offtopic for something like this
<anakln> *slice off*
<erUSUL> anakln: but should be safe enoguh (many ubuntu installs shrink ntfs partitions to make room for ubuntu without probelms)
<vr8mf> jagggy: ok you had right. i check in the another directory and finally works.and a wrong writing cmd. thank you for your time
<rskumar> when is the release for 8.10??
<rfxcasey> jrib,  ok thanks for your time
<koshari> waan no you wiill only copy the actual symlikk if you did a cp -R
<jagggy> np vr8mf :)
<erUSUL> rskumar: end of october
<rskumar> erUSUL: ok :)
<waan> koshari, ok no biggie themes I can forget about, i'll keep the installers in a hidden directory
<vallhalla81>  ﻿﻿can anyone tell me if there is a way to back up your system as a live cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<erUSUL> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<vallhalla81> ﻿erUSUL: thankyou
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: no problem
<sdfsadf> can anyone tell me if there is a way to execute windowXP of physical partion using vmware in linux?
<milligan> Warning: Cannot install FILE::RsyncP, don't know what it is. <- Why is CPAN giving me this ?
<bastid_raZor> sdfsadf; you could ask in #vmware ..
<H3NRY> hello people
<H3NRY> i need a little bit of help
<orogor> hi here
<H3NRY> hello
<orogor> i am quite new to ubuntu stuff, anyone would mind to have a look at this http://rafb.net/p/hi7Y0k54.html  ?
<sdfsadf> bastid_raZor TKQ
<orogor> basically that s the error i have when trying to install freenx on ppc and the few researches i did to try to pinpoint the issue
<H3NRY> i am having a bunch of errors when installing ubuntu8
<ray__> Indoctrine guiess it works just slow to connect to it
<H3NRY> x64
<ray__> with pre-release
<Indoctrine> Cool
<ray__> Indoctrine did reinstall of the back port driver
<Indoctrine> Yeah
<ray__> brb
<ray__> let me try agen
<x2o> hey ho
<orogor> hi
<dew5> can any one help with printer configuration?
<dew5> please
<B|ackPanther> is the internal bus frequency the same as the input clock frequency  ?
<raymondjtoth2> hi
<orogor> Oo
<karamsar_60> h01310131
<karamsar_60> :F
<karamsar_60> :)
<karamsar_60> 0131m turkd
<raymondjtoth2> Indoctrine if i have meny routor should i change the routor ip to 172 so it pickes up hbbetter
<raymondjtoth2> better i mean i see lotsin area
<raymondjtoth2> wireless routor
<Marie_untu> ﻿how can I take a screenshot of the ldm login screen??
<kaylus> hi all
<raymondjtoth2> Indoctrine should i try that
<Indoctrine> raymondjtoth2: Huh?
<raymondjtoth2> Indoctrine i see lots of routor that wireless with range with 192
<dew5> hey kaylus
<raymondjtoth2> ip adderss should i change mine to a 172 so my lapy picks it up better
<raymondjtoth2> ip
<Indoctrine> raymondjtoth2: It's just what your router has assigned itself, it won't go any quicker to change it
<koshari> Marie_untu one way would be to use a VM
<raymondjtoth2> Indoctrine i know trying to not conflick with other routor in my rage
<Indoctrine> raymondjtoth2: Messing about with those settings won't do any good
<B|ackPanther> does anyone know of any channels where i can ask questions about microprocessors ?
<Marie_untu> koshari: thanks, but do you know another way??
<raymondjtoth2> k brb
<erUSUL> B|ackPanther: #hardware
<orogor> i am quite new to ubuntu stuff, anyone would mind to have a look at this http://rafb.net/p/hi7Y0k54.html  and tell me why apt-get doesnt let me install freenx ?
<koshari> Marie_untu i suspect you meand gdm login screen and no i wouldnt know how you could use a screen capture utility from there
<orogor> tryedf to build from source as well , but i got some missinh deps to build the source, no idea where to get em from
<orogor> use a nesrted xsession to capture gdm
<PsionicFungus> Hey all, I'm looking to make the switch to Ubuntu, however for my job it's necessary that a built in piece of hardware works. I've been having difficulty finding much about it, though the UPEK website has SDKs for Linux that they say have been tested in Ubuntu. Anybody know anything about support for biometric fingerprint devices?
<Marie_untu> koshari: its ok, and not I was right about ldm, I am using ltsp as in ubuntu, it is the login method for the clients
<Ziroday> PsionicFungus: whe will need to know what model
<PsionicFungus> UPEK TouchChip Fingerprint Coprocessor
<Ziroday> PsionicFungus: model number?
<erUSUL> PsionicFungus: what laptop?
<erUSUL> PsionicFungus: found this http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader
<PsionicFungus> Toshiba Tecra A8-8514
<PsionicFungus> Driver Version: 1.8.1.5
<PsionicFungus> Cheers, erUSUL. Checking it out now
<H3NRY> if you have a x64 processor does that mean you can run a x64 OS?
<TheApophis> H3NRY, yes
<erUSUL> H3NRY: yes if you have a x86_64 perocessor you can run 64bit ubuntu (amd64)
<H3NRY> cool...   so i have been trying to install ubuntu and have been having a lot of problems
<H3NRY> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/2324/0930080558zk1.jpg
<H3NRY> that is the errors i have been getting when starting the install
<PsionicFungus> Excellent, erUSUL. This should take care of it, hopefully. If not, you'll be hearing from me again soon
<PsionicFungus> :)
<orogor> yhea, and there s a gentoo guide to get it work , doersnt  means it  s going to be easty , but it s possible to get it works
<kaushal> hi
<orogor> humm
<kaushal> I want to implement status in my init script
<kaushal> how can i do it
<kaushal> I mean /etc/init.d/tomcat5.5 status
<TheApophis> H3NRY, either a problem with your DVD/CD Drive or the harddrive... but never seen it while installing
<orogor> humm
<orogor> may anyone enlighten me on how it happens than dependencies are not installables ?
<H3NRY> yeah i was thinking "ata1" was something about the harddrive
<erUSUL> orogor: the packages referenced by one as dependencis do not exist or are not aviable in the repos you have enabled
<dew5> where can i find ppl to talk to on ekagi?
<erUSUL> orogor: i saw that you are usinga ppa archive... maybe that repos is bogus ??
<TheApophis> H3NRY, what drive are you trying to install it?
<H3NRY> on the first IDE hard drive.   i have a bran new mobo that has ata and sata
<orogor> erSUL maybe but  i  am a former gentoo user , not yet uqsed to ubuntu stuff,  i do try to check idf it s bogus , but as i can tell , all looks fone for the moment
<H3NRY> ECS NFORCE6M-A
<kaushal> hi
<jly26> help
<pignu> I get a ./configure error while trying to compile tinyfugue, (it worked in gutsy, but now updated to hardy) I get: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" heres the whole config.log http://pastebin.com/f6e6d1acd
<jly26> need to know how to open msdatabase using 000
<kaushal> can anyone help me
<b64aa6> So, who's got a simple question?
<kaushal> with how to implement status function
<kaushal> in init.d/script
<Pici> pignu: Install the build-essential package.
<erUSUL> orogor: i have navigated the repo an althought they calim to have ppc packages thay actually only have i386 and amd64 :( see here http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freenx-server/
<b64aa6> status function ? u mean, like, run/start/stop ?
<H3NRY> the actual drive model type is an IBM Deskstar
<pignu> pici ok, will do =)
<TheApophis> H3NRY, I found that thread which has the same problem as you : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892657
<H3NRY> awesome.. thanks
<b64aa6> erUSUL : If you want ppc, you'll have to resolt to older version of ubuntu. get it from old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<TheApophis> H3NRY, however its not much help, you use a PATA drive?
<erUSUL> orogor: well and lpia (whatever it is)
<H3NRY> yes
<orogor> erUSUL, gah
<orogor>  admint  didnt  checked all the links
<orogor>  admit i ..
<orogor> Graa
<erUSUL> orogor: is not your fault but theirs
<sleon> hi all, are there any spellcheck packages which add german spellcheck dictionaries to vim 7.1 in hardy?
<H3NRY> well..... i have the PATA drive and the SATA drive... the SATA is the one i use for windows... the PATA i am going to use for ubuntu
<erUSUL> orogor: uif you look here they seem to claim support for many archs http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/ but in the pool of packages only 3 archs have the corresponding debs
<dew5> any one from australia or newzealand?
<erUSUL> orogor: so it is their error not your
<TheApophis> H3NRY,  well it has definitly something to do with either the HD or the controller... however I have no solution
<orogor> the issue is that as i understand from here : https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/
<orogor> they are supposed to be a team specialised on makijng ppa packages
<H3NRY> thank you tho for the time to help
<b64aa6> dew5: Used to live there. how's it going, mate :-)
<orogor> and thats  the ones misssing
<H3NRY> i will just scrap the hard drive
<H3NRY> :)
<dew5> b64aa6 good mate
<elzoog> Hello everybody
<dew5> where you now?
<dew5> hello elzoog
<erUSUL> orogor: well they do but only for i386, amd64 and lpia
<b64aa6> Ah. Remenber the good? ol days of hell from telstra...
<dew5> lol im still with telstra
<b64aa6> dew5: what's up,  stuck somewhere?
<elzoog> Here is a question, after doing a hdparm -Tt command it says  "Timing cached reads:   8386 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4197.09 MB/sec   Timing buffered disk reads:  264 MB in  3.05 seconds =  86.63 MB/sec"  Would that be considered fast?
<b64aa6> dew5: in japan
<erUSUL> elzoog: yep
<dew5> ﻿b64aa6 wow japan
<dew5> what you doing there?
<b64aa6> dew5: stuck here for the moment. Going off th canada in 3 month time.
<TheApophis> H3NRY, your welcome (this pdf indicates that it might be a bad sector -> http://linux.derkeiler.com/pdf/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-01/msg11585.pdf)
<vallhalla81> need help please i reformatted a slave drive but now it says i do not have permission to wright to it can anyone advise plase
<elzoog> I have the SATA hard drive loaded as an IDE instead of AHCI because AHCI doesn't work under Windows XP
<dew5> b64aa6 i have a friend in canada. what distro you useing
<H3NRY> thank you..   and this is why i like ubuntu :)
<b64aa6> dew5: ubuntu edgy, now installing interpid for test.  this is a puppy.
<erUSUL> elzoog: it works if you install the drivers (it does not work during install unless you use the f6 thingy to load drivers)
<erUSUL> orogor: ppa stands fo "personal package archives" not ppc "power pc" arch
<dew5> b64aa6 interpid good aparently. i just installed dsl on my nieces pc
<elzoog> Would AHCI be significantly faster, or not fast enough to be worth the bother?
<b64aa6> dew5:  ah. the've gto good naming. it is, after all, damn small...
<erUSUL> !addingfs | vallhalla81
<ubottu> vallhalla81: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<erUSUL> elzoog: ahci is usually nicer than the alternatives.. it has NCQ, hotplug etc
<vallhalla81> ﻿!permissions
<dew5> b64aa6 yea it is runs like a dream. might be technical for her though
<elzoog> What advantages would NCQ and hotplug give me?
<b64aa6> dew5: i'm testing on interpid, but wondering... might be a silly question, but anyone know what the manifest file is used for?
<erUSUL> elzoog: NCQ -> faster
<vallhalla81> ﻿!fstab
<b64aa6> dew5: yeah, i use puppy on browsing, such a charm /speed.
<DavidCanarias> Anybody have experience using Avidemux? I have a slight problem to resolve, thanks.
<vallhalla81> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<elzoog> I also had trouble getting ubuntu to see the LAN port on my motherboard.  So instead of messing with it I found an old ethernet card for $5 so I am using that
<vallhalla81> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dew5> b64aa6  Perl's MakeMaker assumes that you want to run all of the .t files in the t/ directory in ascii-betical order during `make test` unless you say otherwise.  This leads to some interesting naming schemes for test files to get them in the desired order.  Test::Manifest looks in the t/test_manifest file to find out which tests you want to run and the order in which you want to run them. It constructs the right value for MakeMaker to do the right thing. 	
<elzoog> Anyway, I finally got the system working so I'm probably not going to mess around with it
<dew5> b64aa6 http://packages.ubuntu.com/hu/intrepid/libtest-manifest-perl cheak this out
<Flyb> ?
<dinx> anyone know how to send slit apps into background of a window ?
<pignu> if i have a bin file under ~/bin, how do i make my system recognice its there?
<titusg> anyone use gnusense? how do packages (up-to-dateness) compare?
<b64aa6> dew5: wait... that's new to me. :-) ... and I've learnt that I must be clearler in what i say... But thanks, learned someting new :-) ... Any info on the other manifest /casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop ???
<jrib> pignu: if this is the first time you have created ~/bin/, just log out and back in
<pignu> hm ok
<pignu> brb
<b64aa6> sew5: I was extracting the stuff from interpid iso image (using puppy, as my edgy does not support squashfs v3.1) and found that i need to build the manifest... can i leave it out :-) ?
<dew5> b64aa6 not to sure mate
<dew5> sorry]
<DavidCanarias> Nobody have any experience with Avidemux for photos and videos?
<b64aa6> dew5: The true question is where is the /casper/filesystem.manifest used.... it's not on the ubuntu forum, and no info from debian... no prob, mate, thanks for the effort, anyway....  :-)
<lordmorgoth> hey ppl !
<BoterhamMetKaas> o/
<b64aa6> pignu: set the PATH enviroment varable to add ~/bin , then export it via export PATH
<lordmorgoth> guys this tcl tk thing is reaaaaallly annoying. i want to compile amsn using tcl 8.5 yet always when i ./configure it links to 8.4 how do i change that ?
<jrib> b64aa6: that happens automatically with the default ~/.profile if ~/bin exists
<lordmorgoth> or how can i change the global parameter so that hardy will always point to 8.5 instead of 8.4
<b64aa6> jrib: not the case when you use the broken sun java installer..
<jrib> lordmorgoth: ./configure --help
<jrib> b64aa6: huh?
<xbxb> when running the live CD, where are files stored if I download them with firefox, or create them with a text editor, or install a new program? my HDD isn't even formatted. Are they stored solely in RAM?
<b64aa6> jrib: some stuff need manual export of PATH, so...
<nero_> question: I have problem installing a game Ufo AI. When i try to run the run installer it comes up with this: nero@nero-laptop:~/Desktop$ ufoai-2.2.1-linux.run
<nero_> bash: ufoai-2.2.1-linux.run: command not found
<nero_> nero@nero-laptop:~/Desktop$
<gil1138> hello
<lordmorgoth> jrib, anyway to change it globally ?
<sdf> hey I'm using OppenOffice 2.4.1 and when i have 1 file open and want to open a new file with ä.ö or ü in the filename (i want to open with double click on it) i get an error (file does not exist)....anyone knows how to fix that?
<jrib> b64aa6: how would exporting PATH in ~/.profile or manually running have different results?
<gil1138> i am trying to get a firewire drive to pick up. i am not getting anything. any help?
<xbxb> nero_: put a "./" (without the quotes) before the file name to tell it that it resides in the local directory
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i ejected my DVD drive, it closed (and is now empty) but now, even though eject shows "SCSI eject succeeded" it just sits there - no eject - any ideas how to fix this?
<jrib> lordmorgoth: I don't know what that means
<b64aa6> xbxb: normaly on the tmpfs, (the kernel builtin filesystem on memory)
<sledge> hey
<lordmorgoth> jrib ie hardy will by default point to 8.5 not 8.4
<jrib> lordmorgoth: I don't know what that means
<xbxb> b64aa6: thx
<sledge> can someone give me a hand, so i can learn how to set up a SSH server
<sdf> hey I'm using OppenOffice 2.4.1 and when i have 1 file open and want to open a new file with ä.ö or ü in the filename (i want to open with double click on it) i get an error (file does not exist)....anyone knows how to fix that?
<jrib> !ssh > sledge
<ubottu> sledge, please see my private message
<b64aa6> jrib: Long story short, if you want to co-exist diffrent version of java on ubuntu, using the broken sun installer, 3 enviroment varables must be set. Using profile won't cut it  in this case
<jrib> b64aa6: I don't see how that can be the case, but I'll keep it in mind if I see some issue about it
<b64aa6> jrib:but off topic, i guess
<b64aa6> jrib: sorry for the off topic.
<jrib> b64aa6: nah, it was ok.  We were just supporting each other :)
<sledge> oh thanks
<sledge> jrib.. so would i enter my IP?
<sledge> from putty
<nero_> xbxb: I solved it with ticking run a program under permission
<jrib> sledge: sure, that would work (assuming you've followed the steps on the wiki to install openssh-server on the server)
<sledge> yeah
<sledge> it said something tho
<jrib> sledge: share the "something"
<gil1138> can someone give me a hand with firewire
<sledge> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established."
<jrib> sledge: you're connecting to your own computer?
<sledge> ya to test it
<jrib> sledge: with putty?  why not just use 'ssh' in a shell?
<sledge> well i am in college
<sledge> and when i get to the uni, i want to be able to send and receive files through the shell
<sledge> how would i do that?
<sledge> does it work like a FTP
<b64aa6> Experence with rebuilding live-CD of ubuntu needed... anyone have time?
<sledge> maybe i could just setup an FTP
<jrib> sledge: it's fine.  Just seems strange to me to use putty on linux.  Let's make sure you can actually ssh first.  Did it succeed?
<sledge> yep
<sledge> jrib because my school uses windblows
<jrib> sledge: to transfer files you can use a program like winscp
<jrib> sledge: you need to setup your router so you can connect from the outside world though
<amanulla> i recently installed gtalk.exe from wine but im recieving a error " could not authenticate server retry" but still i can use the same mail from pidgin
<amanulla> to sign in
<amanulla> what to do
<marc-andre> ok, about my problem with cron...
<amanulla> its display is also very bad i cant see test in buttons
<sledge> jrib ya thanks
<marc-andre> i have created a small script to start csync2
<marc-andre> i can start the script in bash and sh without problems
<marc-andre> but cron can't start the script
<b64aa6> marc-andre: I understand you have problems with the crontab file that tells cron what to execute and when to execute. yes?
<marc-andre> b64aa6: i don't know if it's the crontab file, in syslog i see that cron "starts" the script
<sledge> jrib can you connect to it
<marc-andre> but it's not really executed
<rafagano> Hi all
<amanulla> can i find yahoo.msi to run yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<jrib> sledge: on your current ip that your connected to this channel with?
<b64aa6> ﻿marc-andre:if you think the crontab file is written on the correct format, then write a simple script that , say, performs a simple stuff, like write a file out to known location, or display a dialg box, and check if the script really is being run with the correct primission
<elzoog> ama:  Don't bother.  Use Pidgen to get to yahoo messenger
<rfxcasey> someone message me I need to test my sounds
<amanulla> elzoog:yes i m using pidgin now but i want to run yahoo as like in windows using wine to have voice chat can i?
<rfxcasey> too bad pidgin doesn't have a voip plugin
<xbxb> I've got a process running for 8 hours now. Is there  a way to find out how many MB it has written to a disc (or generally used in I/O)?
<legend2440> rfxcasey: .
<legend2440> .
<sledge> jrib correct
<jrib> sledge: it's timing out
<jrmint> hello
<rfxcasey> can you hit my up again
<jrmint> i want to access my ubuntu computer from my pc what should i do. i want to log into it as if i was at the computer?
<legend2440> rfxcasey: .
<rfxcasey> once more please
<legend2440> rfxcasey: .
<orogor> when building stuff with apt-buold , where doesn the config.log  goes ?
<rfxcasey> darn it's not working
<marc-andre> b64aa6: '* * * * * root echo "text" > /var/log/test.log' does what it should do, my script is executed the same way
<orogor> t doesn t seems to be in the folder i was building stuff
<Guest8318> I have installed ubuntu on a 32GB flash drive and all works fine except it is exceptionally slow. I checked the cpu usage and its only at 4% and never gets any higher no matter what I do. Can someone point me in the right direction please ?
<jrib> marc-andre: what is csync2?
<rfxcasey> does anyone know in xchat what is the option to play a sound when your name is used
<Azzmodan> rfxcasey, Preferences -> Chatting -> Alerts
<rfxcasey> Azzmodan, but what in alerts
<Azzmodan> "Highlighted Message"
<marc-andre> jrib: cluster synchronisation
<b64aa6> ﻿marc-andre:here's a problem simular to yours, and a solution. make sure to check primission, and  exsistance of dots and space on the script filename http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-670293.html
<jrib> marc-andre: it's a gui program?
<marc-andre> jrib: nope
<b64aa6> marc-andre:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto.
<jim_p> Guest8318: it may do some sort of readings and writings thet slows it down. please change your name
<Azzmodan> rfxcasey, highlighted message (it explains later what highlighted messages mean and that you can add extra words)
<jrib> marc-andre: hrmm, it probably expects something in the environment.  Check for local mail from the cron daemon
<b64aa6> ﻿marc-andre: alternatively, pastebin the crontab and script, and we'll fix it
<rfxcasey> Azzmodan, If I enable highlighted messages every message alerts me
<Azzmodan> Sounds like you then either enabled channel messages, or added something silly like a blank space in the extra highlights
<orogor> erUSUL, still here ?
<test> emm
<b64aa6> marc-andre:>>run-parts will not accept a file name containing one and will fail silently when encountering them (bug #38022)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38022 in debianutils "cron (run-parts) doesn't run script with sh extension" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38022
<orogor> b64aa6, when building stuff with apt-build , where does the config.log  goes ? it doesn t seems to be in the folder i was building stuff
<rfxcasey> anyone else care to message me so I can test my sound
<Azzmodan> This should give you a beep then rfxcasey
<umangme> Hi! I have a question about file permissions. Is there any way to force files that are pasted to have the same permissions as the folder in which they are pasted in by default? (Without having to change it every time)
<rfxcasey> Azzmodan, works like a charm
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:Sorry, i don't know, but let's see what i can find...
<rfxcasey> Azzmodan, thanks
<orogor> i tried to loojk in a few locatons , couldn t find it anywhere
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor::might be in somewhere around /var/cache/apt-build/build/
<marlun> Can anyone give me some tips on some database administration applications for gnome? I remember I've seen some info about a new one but I can't find it. I know about Mergeant.
<orogor> got that weirdo error and  was lookijg for the config*.log to see if there s any hintchecking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<orogor> b64aa6, i looked around there as well
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:Not there?
<weboide> Hey here, where can i get help for packaging? what channel?
<orogor> b64aa6, hahah , you were right
<subichan> i downloaded some packets i need to install, but each packet has another of them as a dependency. how do I install them?
<jrib> !motu | weboide
<orogor> b64aa6, i looked int he repository folder, not the build folder
<ubottu> weboide: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<jrib> weboide: #ubuntu-motu is where they hang out
<DavidCanarias> Anyone on board have experience taking single shot fotos from a video?? Please??
<weboide> thanks jrib ;)
<jrib> DavidCanarias: edit -> take screenshot in Totem Movie Player
<DavidCanarias> jrib: thanks will try
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: Useing apt-get install some-packagename-of-your-choice is the way to go. Need help?
<superspuck> Can someone help me remove these icons from desktop? -> http://jossan.visse.nu/~spuck/desktop.png
<umangme> (Repeating, first and last time for this problem) Is there any way to force files that are pasted to have the same permissions as the folder in which they are pasted in by default? (Without having to change it every time)
<b64aa6> err.
<orogor> b64aa6, yes, trying to get freenx working on power pc
<b64aa6> ﻿subichan:﻿Useing apt-get install some-packagename-of-your-choice is the way to go. Need help?
<jrib> !icons | superspuck
<ubottu> superspuck: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<Joshooa> Has anyone ever experienced a "failed to execute login command" error?
<Masteredu> Hello , i have a question why i musst say my telephone number for request a free ubuntu cd??? and how long will it take????
<orogor> b64aa6, i encountered  dependency issues, outdated manuals and misconfigured repositories
<jrmint> if i remove the default file in apache2 sites avail and sites enable how do i choose what site i want to goto when access my computer on a local network with its ip?
<Ishn1> Why do you need an ubuntu CD? You cant just download it, and burn your own CD
<Joshooa> Ishn1: Maybe they can't burn
<Masteredu> but
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: I know, I 've had the same experence myself...
<Masteredu> i will a CD from ubuntu
<Masteredu> with the logo
<Masteredu> etc.
<jrib> Masteredu: 4-8 weeks in my experience
<FloodBot3> Masteredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nt_nT> Hey, im having trouble with java in my browser. I`ve installed java, but it doesnt work. Any tips??
<orogor> b64aa6, haa, cool
<Masteredu> is it full free?
<Ishn1> Yes.
<Masteredu> or does the Sending cost?
<orogor> b64aa6, you found a solution , exept hanging up yourself from the cellar ?
<Ishn1> Oh
<Masteredu> and the sending , is this free?
<waan> superspuck, load up the "configuration editor" from applications -> system tools
<Ientzy> How i can change password for domain nt4 user from ubuntu?
<Ishn1> I'm not sure, but i'm sure you can easily find out
<Masteredu> and i am only 14 years old i dont know hold i musst be
<jvm> there are no shipping costs, Masteredu.
<jrib> Masteredu: you should probably wait a few weeks for them to start shipping 8.10 though.  Yes, it is completely free.
<Ishn1> Who funds for the shipping?
<Masteredu> i am only 14 years old
<Ishn1> I am 13.
<Masteredu> ^^
<subichan> b64aa6: the problem is i can't connect through ubuntu, so i got the .deb packages, but i could install only a few until i'm left with three that need the other two as dependencies each
<Ishn1> ^^
<jrib> Ishn1: Mark Shuttleworth
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: I assume the old doc you are referring to is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX ... right?
<Masteredu> i mean can i become it ? becouse i only 14
<Ishn1> That is very kind of Mark.
<Masteredu> i find Teamviewer bether
<DavidCanarias> jrib: Thanks a lot it works just fine. I've been playing Avidemux which seems excellent, but can't find the right format to use and can't find any instructions on how to use anywhere!!!!
<Joshooa> Masteredu:It wouldn't be a bad idea to wait for the newer one, but if you order the CD now, maybe you'll have it intime and you can just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade anyway.
<Masteredu> but it dont gives a Linux version
<b64aa6> ﻿subichan: Does this mean your ubuntu instalation does not have a internet connection? yes?
<superspuck> waan: I got that.. searching for some useful settings in there. ;-)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Masteredu> i will the cd becouse
<Masteredu> it have a logo
<Masteredu> and etc.
<subichan> b64aa6: yep
<Joshooa> jrib: Mark really pays for the shipping himself?
<Masteredu> it is a original ubuntu cd :X
<jvm> hi. i installed an up-to-date ubuntu system and am not at all happy with the pulseaudio performance, as much as i like the possibilities it could offer. flash plugins tend to crash the whole system, memory and cpu usage is extreme, sometimes flash plugins produce no sound at all, even without flash, pulseaudio needs significant system resources. does the whole world have this problem, or am i special? is there something i could do?
<orogor> b64aa6, yhea, had a look at it , but ... somehow it doesn t seems very good , or at least i am unable to get anything do,ne using it
<ksbalaji> Can I put different backgrounds in different desktops?
<jrib> Joshooa: let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Masteredu> jeah with a tool ^^
<Masteredu> <<<
<jrib> ksbalaji: do you use compiz-fusion or just metacity?
<orogor> b64aa6,  system compalina  bout a missing libxcompext3
<ksbalaji> jrib, cmpiz
<Ishn1> Mark self funded himself a trip to space - so i'm sure he can fund a few CDs to be shipped around the world
<Masteredu> i live in germany , does it to will be free?
<b64aa6> ﻿subichan: You have two options. 1) configure the ubuntu to be ablt to use internet, 2) get all package via wget, than stick all the deb into the /etc/apt/... place and fudge it
<Masteredu> and how can it be free
<Joshooa> jrib: You can't say yes or no here?
<Masteredu> who sponsor this
<Joshooa> :-P
<ksbalaji> jrib, compiz which works by the help of envyng
<Oli```> Anyone know a cooking/recipe app for Linux/Ubuntu?
<jrib> ksbalaji: you can use multiple desktop wallpapers using the cube preferences, however you will have to disable nautilus from drawing icons on your desktop
<b64aa6> ﻿subichan:I suggest setting up ubuntu to be able to use internet. what do you want to do?
<Pici> Masteredu: All your answers are here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/shipit-faq
<Joshooa> Masteredu: Mark Shuttleworth DOES spend his own money on this stuff, so I wouldn't be too shocked to believe it's out of his own pocket
<jrib> Joshooa: yes, but I'm afraid you'll ask more questions after that :)
<ksbalaji> jrib how to disable nautilius    please? and where is this desktop wallpapers?
<Joshooa> jrib: Nah would have said, "Wow that's cool I didn't know he paid for that too" and then talked about something else off-topic, cause I do that. I just find that neat but I'll shut up.
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:what version of ubuntu are you using?
<orogor> b64aa6, apt-get build-dep nx freenx ends in  Build-Depends dependency for nx cannot be satisfied because the package libxcompext-dev cannot be found
<jrib> !ccsm | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jrib> ksbalaji: in the cube preferences in ccsm, add multiple wallpapers.  To disable nautilus from drawing your desktop, find the option in /apps/nautilus in gconf-editor
<orogor> b64aa6, afairk 8.04 ,  didnt installed it , i am connected using ssh  to it right now
<Joshooa> So has anyone ever gotten "failed to execute login command"
<Joshooa> It's very important I am stuck in 800x600
<subichan> b64aa6: setting up ubuntu to get on the internet is impossible because i use a windows program provided by the isp which is a cellphone company.. and they don't have a linux version..
<ksbalaji> jrib thanks! I shall try.
<orogor>  am supposed to solve some window manager issue on it , buty i am at 300km of the station , so there s no way i go there to fix it
<orogor> better install freenx and solve the issue from home
<jrib> ksbalaji: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop is the gconf key
<subichan> b64aa6: so i download them off the net and then put them in etc/apt/ ?
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: You will nedd to edit the /etc/apt/...sources.lst  and add old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<LINUX-GINO-SSA-B> Bom dia pessoal !! Alguem poderia me indicar um canal sobre Samba-PDC ?
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:err,  forget that, you said 8.4
<jrib> !pt | LINUX-GINO-SSA-B
<ubottu> LINUX-GINO-SSA-B: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<orogor> b64aa6, hardy
<LINUX-GINO-SSA-B> Ok sorry !
<amanulla> how to delete my temporary internet files in ubuntu .............
<amanulla> like in xp
<jrib> amanulla: tools -> clear private data
<Pici> amanulla: in firefox.
<orogor> amanulla, tools, clear oprivate data in frefox ?
<amanulla> while browsing over web for long time'
<amanulla> yes
<amanulla> firefox
<Pici> amanulla: What jrib and orogor said.
<Scitz0> any file manager available for ubuntu that has a tree-view like explorer for windows? ... i think i read something about kde's dolphin being able to this, not sure though, and can you install this in ubuntu 8.04?
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:have you tried following http://groups.google.com/group/ec2ubuntu/web/installing-freenx-on-ubuntu-8-04-hardy ?
<marc-andre> b64aa6: http://pastebin.com/d518d020c
<jrib> Scitz0: the default one, nautilus, does.  Click above the left panel on Places and change it to Tree
<orogor> b64aa6, datakey repository is broken
<Scitz0> ahh, didnt think it could do that
<Scitz0> will try when i get home
<orogor> apt-get doesn t want to use it
<b64aa6> ﻿subichan: sory for the delay.. give me a sec, and i'll dig out the detail.
<Masteredu> I love ubuntu :D
<marc-andre> i have to tell that csync2 is connecting remotely to other servers, does that have maybe something to do with it?
<orogor> Scarey, konquerror and nautlus ahve the tree view
<orogor> Scarey, just use the side panel
<pavan> hi can anyone tell me how to install flashplayer for mozilla using linux tar.gz file
<jrib> pavan: why not install the flashplugin-nonfree package from the repositories instead?
<orogor> b64aa6, why do  need to add the old release repository , and whats the full line for taht ?
<b64aa6> ﻿﻿subichan: dump all the deb files into /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then update the apt-get to obtain all the list of deb in your system, then, a local instalation without using network is possible.
<pavan> ok and how to do that jrib?
<jrib> pavan: visit http://badgerbadgerbadger.com in firefox and click on the yellow bar that shows up
<xbxb> How can I tell dd to write a specific character series like 'ffaaff' repeatedly to disc?
<pavan> r u sure?
<jrib> pavan: yes
<dobbyX> can someone tell me how to mount M$ DFS shares with linux?
<orogor> also is there an ubuntu dev channel , i get repeated random kernel  crashes in ubuntu, completlky unsure how to solve that i bet it s  linked to me using amd64 (never had the issue on the gentoo)
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: That was for something else, sorry for the confution. that's for forcefully installing apps with dependncy problems on very old ubuntu, like edgy (mine)
<orogor> haa, ok
<usser>  xbxb ech ffaaff > filename ; sudo dd if=filename of=/dev/sd*
<corden> now i'm home
<subichan> b64aa6: thank you so much
<xbxb> usser: thx.
<marc-andre> b64aa6: http://pastebin.com/d518d020c
<superspuck> Can I hide this lost+found folder on my desktop? http://jossan.visse.nu/~spuck/desktop2.png
<www> irc://irc.freenode.net/blenderwiki
<xbxb> usser: well that did write it only once. I want it to write in a loop, repeatedly, until the end of disc is reached
<forevertheuni> hi all is there any way to install all the pkg we had before a system format?
<jayj> Question: Installing ubuntu will it void your laptop warranty?
<forevertheuni> I wanted to reinstall ubuntu and install the pkgs I had before
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:﻿marc-andre:  Reading file.. in a sec...
<pavan> nope its not working do u have another way of downloading flash player?
<jrib> !cloning | forevertheuni
<ubottu> forevertheuni: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<usser> xbxb, yea sorry, just tested it myself. hm..
<jrib> pavan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<marc-andre> b64aa6: ok, no prob, thx
<jrib> !who | pavan
<ubottu> pavan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<forevertheuni> ty
<jayj> My laptop was in warranty and the technican said ubuntu stuffed my bios up? is that even possible? i havnt installed anything that would do such a thing
<scottmb> Since my latest upgrade my sound card stopped working - how can I get that going again?
<orogor> b64aa6,  W: Failed to fetch http://www.datakeylive.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jrib> jayj: that's just them squirming out of the warranty...
<stdin> jayj: ubuntu doesn't touch the bios, so the guy doesn't know what he's on about. politely make him aware of his immense ignorance
<forevertheuni> so next question is there another way than formatting to go amd64->i32?
<jayj> jrib: thats what i thought... they even said ubuntu voided my warranty?
<amanulla> i just now downloaded a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/amaya-data  but while im trying to install it its showing a error message "THE PACKAGE MIGHT BE CORRUPTED OR YOU ARE NOT CHECK THE PERMISIION OF FILE"
<amanulla> WHAT TO DO?
<Indoctrine> jayj: It only voids your warranty if you need recovery discs
<pavan> ok .. i got it ... i installed flashplayer thanks for all u guys help
<jayj> Indoctrine: could you please elaborate more?
<scottmb> ﻿Since the latest Ubuntu upgrade my sound card stopped working - how can I get that going again?
<xbxb> usser: any ideas?
<amanulla>  any ideas?
<stdin> jayj: even if your bios was "stuffed up", it's a 5 min job to reset it
<jayj> stdin: Well they did, and the problem is still there
<Indoctrine> jayj: Such as if you delete the hidden recovery partition that comes on most modern computers, they won't cover you for recovering that and the discs for it will cost you, but Ubuntu itself shouldn't void your warranty, you're at liberty to install whatever you want on your computer
<stdin> jayj: then it can't possibly be an issue with the bios, as it was reset
<amanulla> i just now downloaded a package from http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/web/amaya-data  but while im trying to install it its showing a error message "THE PACKAGE MIGHT BE CORRUPTED OR YOU ARE NOT CHECK THE PERMISIION OF FILE"
<marc-andre> b64aa6: ok, let it be, apperantly it works now
<marc-andre> b64aa6: thanks for the hints :)
<jrib> jayj: what's the actual issue?  You'd have to read your warranty terms about whether or not your warranty is voided, but in my experience most manufacturers will not say "you can't install other operating systems on this machine" as that would be pretty bad for business
<guyvdb_> how do i send a given sig number to a process via a shell prompt
<jayj> stdin: Well this is comming from a technician his told me ubuntu stuffed my bios up, basically i wanted to be sure so i came on here to make sure, so when i do speak to him i know im on the right side of the fence
<stdin> jayj: a sad fact of life: these "technicians" are (gently put) not very smart
<psypher246> hey everyone, anyuse brasero to do disk copies to an iso image? as soon as i choose image the copy button is greyed out
<jayj> stdin: I figured that hehe
<jrib> guyvdb_: kill -signal ?
<jayj> Thanks for your time guys, greatly appreciated :)
<amanulla> jayj: ubuntu stuffed my bios up means?
<usser> xbxb, thinking
<jayj> amanulla: No i didnt say that, i said the technician's have told me ubuntu corrupted my bios - what i was asking was is it even possible?
<Masteredu> who live inn the usa
<Masteredu> and who like usa
<Masteredu> no one omg xD?
<jayj> amanulla: but since ive clarified this, its no longer an issue since the answer was 'no'
<zeno__> how do i reset all my sound settings to default?
<jrib> Masteredu: #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<guyvdb_> jrib: thx
<amanulla> ok
<Masteredu> ﻿/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Masteredu> dont goes
<Masteredu> :P
<amanulla> well i have a doubt can a software damage a hardware??????????
<Masteredu> spammer...
<ginxer> just forget it.
<orogor> amanulla,   you used one of these links , and then tried andoher on n case one was broken ?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/amaya-data/download
<aufdemsonnendeck> Wicd doesn't start since synaptic updated it. So I tried to remove wicd, but I got the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52832/
<amanulla> orogor:sorry im unable to get you
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor:you're not using powerpc, right? I recall ubuntu stopped support for that.. ... Just a check, you've got default repo in the apt/sources.list , right...  as i've found the deb for ﻿libxcomp-dev still available http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amd64//download
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: invoke-rc.d: initscript wicd, action "stop" failed.
<orogor> b64aa6, tryung to get nx to work on power pc on a remote computer and  rteying to get my local pc on amd64 tyo not crash
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: for some reason the system can not stop the wicd daemon.. so the reinstalling/removing can not proceed
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: dunno why it fails
<aufdemsonnendeck> erUSUL OK
<dejota> esto ke es?..
<Pici> !es | dejota
<ubottu> dejota: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: can you run "sudo /etc/init.d/wicd stop" (or whatever the script is called never used wicd)
<dejota> vale
<mib_x8pfde> why is ubuntu ignoring my xorg.conf?
<usser> xbxb, you can use a fifo i guess with a simple script constantly writing stuff to and dd reading
<dejota> como se entra...?
<Pici> dejota: Escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> dejota: /join #ubuntu-es
<b64aa6> ﻿marc-andre:I really apoligize for the delay....  It appers sig 141 meaning SIG_PIPE is having a problem. pipe used is not there or stuck?... anyway, might be a type in the shell script around pipe. ... I guess i was a bit late now...
<xbxb> usser: I know what FIFO means, but I'm too much of a newbie to do that. Do you have a good tutorial?
<aufdemsonnendeck> erUSUL: Yes, I can stop the wicd daemon
<amanulla>  mib_x8pfde:why is ubuntu ignoring my xorg.conf?means?
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: and if you try to remove it now? does it work?
<amanulla> what do u mean?
<orogor> b64aa6, humm something strange , startng ./confgure from  apt-build  folder doesnt  return an error , but it doesn when started from apt-build-install command
<bidi3> is there a way to pipe the stdout of one app into 2 apps?
<ArchAngel> ubuntu 8.04 how do you change the mouse sensitivity ?
<marc-andre> b64aa6: where can i read more about those sigs?
<mib_x8pfde> amanulla, got a little bit closer, X is oddly using xog.conf.failsafe instead of xorg.conf, how do i switch it back ?
<usser> xbxb, here try something like that in terminal mkfifo fifo1 ; while true ; do ; echo ffaaff > fifo1 ; done
<Daft_Punk> Where can I go to get other animated animals to replace wanda the fish on my panel?
<usser> xbxb, this should run infinetely writing ffaaff to the fifo, correction substitute > for >>
<aufdemsonnendeck> erUSUL: No, it doesn't work.
<erUSUL> aufdemsonnendeck: :|
<usser> xbxb, then dd if=fifo1 of=/dev/sd*
<xbxb> ok thanks... I'll try that
<usser> xbxb, last is not exact command
<usser> xbxb, problem here is dd is still eating away faster than that shell command writing
<aufdemsonnendeck> I get the same message. ..(http://paste.ubuntu.com/52832/)
<b64aa6> ﻿marc-andre: man bash, arouund signals. bash returns error code of app executed + 128, meaning 141-128 . = SIG_PIPE. POSIX specification lists all type of signals available. Lots pf programming related sites have info on this.
<xbxb> usser: so dd will block?
<aufdemsonnendeck> erUSUL: I get the same message. ..(http://paste.ubuntu.com/52832/)
<sriramoman> could someone tell me about honeynet?
<usser> xbxb, yep
<Pici> sriramoman: Thats not really on-topic for here, ##security or ##networking would be better places to discuss it.
<debianLIVE> Hello, please how i configure menu.lst file from /boot/grub to run windows in secondari IDE chanel slave frist partition, anyone knows if existe a teble to explain the command (hd3,0) for example???
<sriramoman> Pici, thank you.
<Daft_Punk> Where can I go to get other animated animals to replace wanda the fish on my panel?
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: Are you building from clean source, or rebuilding a once failed one?
<orogor> hahaha , good hind
<orogor> hint
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: you should'nt need to go into apt-build folder... there must be something wrong...but i do not know what your problem is...
<zeno__> how can i have my sound config set to default?
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: (hd0,3) is not a command is a the name given to a partition by grub... the 4th partition of the first hard disk (bios order)
<Vialas-mob> hi everyone
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: also to boot windows from a partition that's not the first one of the first disk you have to "map" (this is actually a grub command) the disks to make it look like the second disk is the first one.
<roukoun> hi all
<xbxb> usser: i just tried it. with me, dd does not block, it exists after about a KB.
<Vialas-mob> i have an interesting problem, every time i try and update i get a error saying "403 Forbiden <IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:8080>
<zeno__> when i hit test sound i get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<Vialas-mob> any ideas whats going on?
<orogor> b64aa6, you got that package  ?  Build-Depends dependency for nx cannot be satisfied because the package libxcompext-dev cannot be found
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: see here http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: Bit late, but would this help ? Ubuntu Intrepid powerpc:“libxcomp-dev” package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/powerpc/libxcomp-dev/3.1.0-6-3
<nate_> Can somebody help me install Adobe flash player 10 Beta for x64 Ubuntu Studio
<sriramoman> clear
<IdleOne> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<roukoun> i want to change the aterm's look... any tutorial i read refers to the ~/.Xdefaults or ~/.Xresources hidden files but i cant see any of them! can anyone help?
<erUSUL> roukoun: you have to create them yourself
<mdmkolbe> "less" opens "nano" as by editor by default even though $EDITOR and $VISUAL are not set.  Why is that?  I thought "less" defaulted to "vi".  Is something else overridding that?
<roukoun> erUSUL: and what to put in?
<erUSUL> roukoun: well that's u to you to look for... dunno what you want to change
<erUSUL> roukoun: XTerm*font:                     7x14
<erUSUL> roukoun: a line like that changes xterm default font
<erUSUL> roukoun: a little googling will get you a lot of examples
<roukoun> erUSUL: i think i got it! thanks
<debianLIVE> Please! Someone could give me a hand with GRUB???
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: Off the shelf binary package doesnt give any match for ﻿libxcompext-dev https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/powerpc/+search?text=libxcomp
<b64aa6> ﻿ ﻿orogor: I'll check what's going on... give me a sec...
<debianLIVE> If i want to configure frist partition of secondary IDE chanel slave, what should i put in /boot/grub/menu.lst Ex. # root (hd3,0) is that correct???
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: nope i told you already
<shubuntu>  hi, i'd like some references on debain packaging. I'd like to see if I can use that to format assets for a computer game using the same techniques
<roukoun> erUSUL: i find an .Xdefaults file to check if it works but it doesnt
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: that's the 4th partition of the first hard drive
<ohgodnotanother1> hi guys
<zewm_> oh god not another one
<erUSUL> roukoun: you have to use a command to load the file into the xserver.... can't remember
<ohgodnotanother1> :D
<ohgodnotanother1> ﻿I have inserted an audio CD, mounted it and linux tells me it's empty. why?
<roukoun> erUSUL: xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults ?
<zewm_> Did you mount it correctly?
<jrib> !packaging > shubuntu
<ubottu> shubuntu, please see my private message
<ohgodnotanother1> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<debianLIVE> erUSUL, please, how sould be for the fris partitio of secondary slave hard drive???
<orogor> b64aa6,  got that type of erros when trying to downlaod and install packages from here http://rafb.net/p/jIUXZW29.html
<shubuntu> thanks jrib
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: (hd1,0) but as i said windows wont boot directly like that. you have to map the drives
<ohgodnotanother1> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ohgodnotanother1> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html
<ohgodnotanother1> what is the correct filesystem type to use for a cdrom then?
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: Marcelo Boveto Shima on 2008-09-02 Add build-dep on libxcompext-dev ... found source... Btw, what version of NX are you trying to install? 1.4?
<orogor> b64aa6, any that works
<H3NRY> hello
<celestecs> greetings. should I expect to see gnome 2.24 appear in my update manager soon?
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: something like this (not tested) http://paste.ubuntu.com/52843/
<lordnoid> celestecs, no, gnome 2.24 releases with ubuntu intrepid 8.10
<celestecs> ah. thanks lordnoid
<H3NRY> i have ubuntu 8 and i was wondering where i would get a driver...  for a usb modem
<zyclop> I have installed Apache and even though i have activated mod_userdir I get a 403 error when viewing my userpage
<debianLIVE> erUSUL: how should i mad
<H3NRY> for cricket wireless broadband
<debianLIVE> erUSUL: how should i map the drive?
<jim_p> !xmpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmpp
<jim_p> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<extor> Are there any plans to enable selinux extensions by default in the next ubuntu release, like fedora has done already?
<jim_p> extor: do you really need selinux?
<shishirmk> i have a ubuntu 7.04 desktop and a ubuntu 8.04 laptop in a lan i wanna access files of the desktop from the laptop
<extor> jim_p, not sure but it sounds really sexy and "must have"
<shishirmk> can any1 tell me the procedure
<atlantis> hi
<erUSUL> debianLIVE: i already given you the stanza you should use on you menu.lst
<jim_p> extor: nonsense. selinux is something to be used by companies and stuff. no benefit for the simple user
<atlantis> it's there anybody here?
<jim_p> shishirmk: either with samba or with nfs
<jim_p> !samba | shishirmk
<ubottu> shishirmk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ohgodnotanother1> oh there seems to be big trouble on my computer
<jim_p> !nfs | shishirmk
<ubottu> shishirmk: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ohgodnotanother1> after issuing sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<extor> jim_p, doesn't a simple user want to be safe from online threats?
<vkrolow> how it's possible I see logs of error about gnome?
<ohgodnotanother1> dmesg tells me:
<ohgodnotanother1> isofs_fill_super: bread failed,
<debianLIVE> erUSUL:Thanks!
<jim_p> extor: that is what firewalls are for, and iptables is perfect for thet job.
<jim_p> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<b64aa6> ﻿orogor: I can't garanntee anything, but you might want to locate your deb files under /var/cache/apt/archives/libxcomp3_3.1.0-6-3_powerpc.deb or Go for NreeNX pulling it out from debian...
<icewaterman> can i extract files that match a specific pattern from a tar archive without extracting all the files?
<extor> iptables is just one small part of perfection. Selinux is closer to it.
<extor> Oh so AppArmor is just as good as selinux?
<extor> Hrmm I wonder if it is lacking in any way
<b64aa6> and here's someone else's package for NX 2.0 (that i have not tested myself) http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/freenx/
<atlantis> 这里是干嘛的？
<jim_p> extor: go here and look at the pic http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selinux . are you a large company that needs policies and stuff?
<H3NRY> anyone knwo where to get drivers that the company doesnt suply?
<H3NRY> like utstarcom usb drivers for linux
<extor> Oh damn..so selinux isn't even good for someone who runs a couple of LAMP boxes?
<LSGN> hai ppl, linux noob here. whats the usual procedure when someone installs ubuntu on a laptop and sound doesnt work?
<jim_p> H3NRY: what is utstarcom and how does lspci see it?
<energY> !ubott recovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubott recovery
<GoddamnDevil> LSGN: they go to ubuntuforums, and search for pulseaudio fix
<jim_p> extor: it is definitely useless for the simple user
<energY> Can I have the link to the file recovery page?
<H3NRY> it is a phone company, i have a usb broadband card and it does not show up in ubuntu
<LSGN> hmm? Ok I'll take a look
<jim_p> H3NRY: is it listed in lspci or lsusb?
<jim_p> energY: file recovery software? try photorec
<energY> jim_p: Graphic?
<H3NRY> i dont knwo... i cant check at the moment either... the computer i am on has diual boot of windows xp and ubuntu and i am on xp
<nooga> Hi, how can i start eg. gedit on the default display (ctrl+alt+f7) from other console? By passing some --display parameter i guess... but what should be the value?
<energY> jim_p: For ntfs?
<jim_p> energY: gui ? yes! can restore any type of data though
<favro> energY: file recovery page?
<jim_p> energY: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<energY> favro: Ubott gave me a link earlier
<jim_p> energY: yea it supports ntfs
<nnull> !grep > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<energY> jim_p: It isn't in the respos
<jim_p> energY: the parted magic live cd has it, if you want to try
<jim_p> H3NRY: check how is it recognised by ubuntu and tell us
<H3NRY> ok... will you be here in 5 to 10 minutes?
<jim_p> nooga: --display=0?
<jim_p> H3NRY: sure
<H3NRY> ok be right back
<martin_> guys, how can i get themes for Emerald ?!
<bakarat> i'm having some trouble editing word documents with openoffice in ubuntu, any suggestions? (possibly another editor like abiword or something?)
<nooga> jim_p: does not work
<energY> ls -a returns grey items, what does it mean?
<abchirk> bakarat which troubles??
<bakarat> abchirk, well mostly with font & tables
<nooga> cannot open display
<htang> const QColor& color = QColorDialog::getColor(); why did it used like that?
<jim_p> energY: depending on coloring they can be folders, simple files, symbolic links etc
<abchirk> hm, but I guess if OOo doesn't do it... which program else? :P bakarat
<bakarat> abchirk, not a clue m8, that's why i'm coming here :>
<bakarat> abchirk, atm i'm looking at office in a VM, not a pretty solution :p
<jim_p> nooga: search for export -display something
<abchirk> Wha5ts wrong with tables and fonts in OOo?
<abchirk> -5
<nnull> guys im just trying to understand, when i portscan localhost i have 2 UDP ports very high listening, how do i find out what these are for please?
<Ethylnol> abchirk: That can be caused by not having the font that the Document defines installed on your system.
<jim_p> nnull: i dont know if i should answer how
<nooga> jim_p: it's actually :0.0 when i run echo $DISPLAY in a terminal under gnome, but when i switch eg. to tty6 - it's empty
<abchirk> ah ok
<nnull> jim_p¬ dw
<Ethylnol> nooga: try: export DISPLAY=0.0
<jim_p> nooga: yea, since the tty6 does not use xorg
<Ethylnol> nooga: excuse me, export DISPLAY=:0.0
<ksbalaji> jrib, I used compiz desktop cube to put in 4 images, No use. My existing desktop image remains. Even after I have disbled nautilius drawing my desktop.
<ksbalaji> jrib, I also do not find any tab to enable multiple desktop images in ccsm
<nooga> mkay
<ohgodnotanother1> my problem seems to be audio cd related. I can't mount any audio CD. please help me
<jrib> !away > freqk|away
<ubottu> freqk|away, please see my private message
<ohgodnotanother1> i'm a xubuntu user
<b64aa6> orogor: Alternative repo to www.datakeylive.com is http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu intrepid main ... bit late?
<adityag> how to login to SSH?
<energY> Should sudo foremost -i /media/zz1 /media/OneTouch4/recovery/ be slow?
<jrib> !ssh > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<jrib> ksbalaji: are you using the cube?
<extor> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec <-- Will this work on avis too? Deleted and corrupted avis cuz I gather avis are nothing but a stram of jpgs
<perlmonkey> Greetings all, can anyone running Linux + Firefox test this site for me? It appears to have no styling on my browser and i want to confirm that's the case on other Linux Mozilla browsers? www.baldwins.co.uk
<ksbalaji> jrib, I am usng the cube
<jim_p> extor: i dont know. i have used it once to recover some deleted photos from a CF card
<jrib> ksbalaji: also, what setting have you chosen in system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects?
<ksbalaji> jrib, I am also ableto rotate it by moving mouse to the edge!
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've got an ibm t30, and just last night it shut down on me saying 'critical temperature reached - shutting down'
<CoRnJuLiOx> i noticed that my fan isn't spinning up
<CoRnJuLiOx> any way to get it to move faster? nothing in the BIOS
<CoRnJuLiOx> will let me set fan speed
<jrib> ksbalaji: what does this command return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<ksbalaji> jrib, I have put extra as effects
<ohgodnotanother1> hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0 --enable-polling
<jrib> ksbalaji: you need "custom"
<ohgodnotanother1> that works
<ksbalaji> the output is true
<jrib> ksbalaji: you also need to make that false in gconf-editor.  So 2 things you need to do
<tearor> are there any known problems with pci graphics cards? ive got a geforce 6200 and its unbelievable slow. glxgears 40 fps! ive got the ubuntu nvidia driver and glxinfo says rendering yes.
<jrib> ksbalaji: I'm going to go for a quick run.  I'll be back in about 20 minutes if you need more help (but feel free to ask the channel)
<H3NRY> i am, too new to linux i am sorry i could not find any information about it
<ksbalaji> jrib, in appearance effects - I have none, normal and extra -only three. I do not have a custom choice!
<jrib> !ccsm | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ksbalaji> jrib, np carry on
<thebigkick> just installed ubuntu; ready to take over the world!
<traskeee> how do i kill x so i can install driver for my new nvidia card?
<jim_p> traskeee: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<traskeee> jim y
<traskeee> ty
<H3NRY> how do i check how somethign is recognised on lspci or lsusb?
<ikonia> H3NRY: lspci or lsusb will list the device
<Daft_Punk> I love ubuntu so much
<H3NRY> how do i get to it?
<thebigkick> me to daft
<H3NRY> i am a real noob in linux sorry
<thebigkick> me too
<achadwick> H3NRY: Accessories > Terminal. In the window, type "lspci" and hit return.
<Daft_Punk> H3NRY, we were all noobs once, apologies not necessary
<H3NRY> lol.. ok  i will be right back..
<Daft_Punk> H3NRY, breakdown of the command achadwick gave you... ls means list (a console command) pci is pci devices. so lspci (which is it's own command) lists pci devices
<jokibroki> good morning everyone :)
<thebigkick> mrnign
<Daft_Punk> GM jokibroki
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<Daft_Punk> !hi | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jokibroki> i have a question about media center for ubuntu
<thebigkick> i need coffee
<Daft_Punk> lol @ thebigkick
<jokibroki> would like to connect my ps3 so i can watch movies over my tv
<jokibroki> i used to do it in windows with windows media center
<thebigkick> i did that
<Daft_Punk> !ask | jokibroki
<jokibroki> but i am not sure how to use that in ubuntu
<ubottu> jokibroki: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thebigkick> it's great
<thebigkick> i installed ubuntu onto my ps3 also
<MOzartStaedter> hi guys
<Daft_Punk> thebigkick, yellow dog works much better on ps3 FYI :)
<MOzartStaedter> anyone experiance with aiptek graphic tablets here??
<thebigkick> trying to use a torrent client so i can d/l movies and watch on my ugde fn tv
<AzizLight> when I shutdown my pc using the command line (sudo shutdown -h now) I always get som error messages before the pc shuts down, how can I cat those error messages in a log file please?
<jokibroki> ok. so i download movies from internet (xvid) and when i was on windows i was able to connect my ps3 wireless to my pc turn on windows media center and share all media to see it on my ps3 so i dont have to burn movies to dvd to watch them on tv. anyone knows how to install media center or which program to use on UBUNTU Hardy 8.04?
<Daft_Punk> thebigkick, heh, i just have HDMI from my pc to my tv to use it as a monitor instead of using ps3 as a media center :p
<thebigkick> daft, i have yellow dog just haven't tried it yet
<thebigkick> daft, u suck
<jokibroki> my tv is far away from my pc :(
<jokibroki> so hdmi cable doesnt reach my tv
<thebigkick> i wish i had HDMI on my laptop
<Daft_Punk> thebigkick, YDL was built specifically for ps3 and takes advantage of all its features including bluray and bluetooth
<klikklak> I bought a surround set.  when I play a hd movie with 5.1 sound, I get this really loud hiss instead of sound.  what causes this?
<fusp> msg nickserv identify khaled
<klikklak> fail
<Daft_Punk> no kidding...
<b64aa6> ﻿jokibroki:Sounds like installing VLC (Video Lan Client) is what you want
<jokibroki> well i need media sharing center. does anyone know any of them used on Ubuntu ?
<thebigkick> b64aa6, vlc isn't good for hi def
<Daft_Punk> jokibroki, you can get extensions for HDMI cable, mine is 50 feet :)
<jokibroki> daft punk, thanks for an answer, did not know there are that long hdmi cables
<b64aa6> ﻿thebigkick: Didn't know that...
<jokibroki> but still that would cost me money
<Daft_Punk> jokibroki, there isnt you need to get extensions cables for HDMI
<jokibroki> and this way it doesnt cost me any money
<jokibroki> i wirellesly watched movies on my tv over my ps3 connected to my pc over media center
<Daft_Punk> jokibroki, i really have 1x 25 feet HDMI with an extension on it to make it 50 feet (one end is DVI for my PC, the other end is HDMI for tv)
<thebigkick> jokibroki, doesn't it get grainy?
<jokibroki> daft punk, its easier to do it wireless no cable needed.
<jokibroki> no it does not
<Daft_Punk> jokibroki, why dont u install linux on your ps3?
<jokibroki> thebigkick , it doesnt loose any quality
<thebigkick> i used TVersity to stream video into my ps3 from my pc and it looked like crap
<wolson_> hello all. How can I make it so I remote into my ubuntu machine? Is there something like vnc server I can install?
<b64aa6> ﻿jokibroki:I remenber a article on building a hdmi cables from ethernet cable. It's twisted pari, and if you are carefull of the signal pair, it's said to work very nice (and cheap)
<H3NRY> ok so after trying lspci and lsusb it doesnt show anyhtign for my usb modem
<jokibroki> the bigkick : i have a 20mbps connection
<thebigkick> ah, sweet
<jokibroki> so there is no choppy and grainy on my tv
<jokibroki> its perfect picture
<jokibroki> as perfect as xvid gets
<thebigkick> hmm, i wonder what mine is....or what my neighbor's is...
<thebigkick> since i'm on his network
<jokibroki> check your speed on speedtest.net
<thebigkick> oh yeah, good idea.. brb
<RediXe> There a way to clear out the previous commands run in a terminal?
<flgurdin> wolson_->  there is one that exist already  vino
<b64aa6> ﻿RediXe: clear
<jokibroki> so no media center program for ubuntu :(
<jokibroki> i have to switch back to windows. noooooooooo
<Indoctrine> jokibroki: There's a media center edition of Ubuntu, I think
<H3NRY> anyone think they can help me out with a usb motem?.. lspci and lsusb do not come up with any info
<RediXe> b64aa6: thanks but not quite what I wanted. I want to clear the memory of the commands ran not just clear the screen.
<H3NRY> modem**
<sipior> RediXe: history -c
<RediXe> sipior: Thanks :) that's what I wanted
<jokibroki> someone should make a simple media center program, if windows media center can do it anyone can
<jokibroki> nero also has its own media center sharing
<flgurdin> H3NRY-> try hwinfo
<Indoctrine> jokibroki: http://www.mythbuntu.org/ <-- This might be something like what you want?
<H3NRY> will try.. thanks
<flgurdin> H3NRY-> also try lshal
<thebigkick> my speedtest.net results  --->  D/L = 3128 KB/s  U/L = 847 KB/s  is this good???
<flgurdin> yes its good
<H3NRY> ok.. damn i hate the dual boot  lol.. i cant do what i am asked and talk at the same timne
<murlidhar> i have two hard disks and i am not able to mount any partitions from the first disk .
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Problem on interent connection?
<Skitt> 3M/s downstream ... :(
<comicinker> if I try to share a folder, I cannot mount it on onother PC. Nautilus says: Unable to mount. I activated guest access and chmoded to rwxrwxrwx. what could be the problem?
<murlidhar> btw they are all ntfs and one ext3 .
<jokibroki> big kick its average
<H3NRY> yeah i have a usb modem from cricket wireless and ubuntu does not recognise it
<thebigkick> jokibroki; that's what i thought.  I wonder how i could get a faster connection
<H3NRY> get off wireless and it will be faster lol
<jokibroki> my speed test is 18168 kbps down, and 973 up
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: is it that the usb device itself is not located? Does /proc/ubs/usb/.devices not list it?
<murlidhar> H3NRY: try lshw and see if it is there
<H3NRY> i will have to check b64aa6
<b64aa6> wait.
<thebigkick> jokibroki; that's good
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: If you are on windows,
<jokibroki> i have  roadrunner extreme thebigkick
<thebigkick> i hate windows...so many problems
<H3NRY> yes i am on windows right now... the wireless device works on here
<jokibroki> but i am waiting for verizon fios to come to my area
<thebigkick> i have road runner as well
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Goto device manager, and take a note on the vendorid and productid of the usb modem. You will need it on ubuntu to check if it's there
<thebigkick>  NY
<thebigkick> fios is insane
<jokibroki> yeah i m in queens
<murlidhar> H3NRY: boot to linux and check it lshw recognises it .
<thebigkick> my rents live in FL and they have FIOS.  i told my dad he doesn't even know what he has!
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Knowing the vendorid and product id of the modem will save you time
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thebigkick> albany
<nooga> Is there any way to constantly make firefox to start in online mode even when NM does not see any connection?
<Pici> Can we please move the non-Ubuntu chatting elsewhere, thanks.
<thebigkick> sorry ubottu
<jokibroki> sorry pici
<thebigkick> sorry pici
<H3NRY> it is utstarcom usb modem um100
<natalisushka> Hi, I want to buy a laptop that is compatible with ubuntu 8.04. Just for advice, what matter to me is video, audio and wireless and stuff .. what brands are known to be most compatible? Tell me something Like: Dell, Nvidia Geforce ... thanks
<b64aa6> Thats' the Model name. You want the vendor and product id of the usb. All usb device is given a unique id to identify itself.
<maek> natalisushka, I would get one with a Nvidia GPU cause they make the best Linux drivers
<H3NRY> would it be differant for linux and windows?
<jokibroki> ok guys, i found a program for ubuntu that acts as media center so you can share your files from pc to ps3 its called mediatomb
<murlidhar> i have two hard disks and i am not able to mount any partitions from the first disk . how can i make the partitions mount .?
<murlidhar> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<natalisushka> maek what about audio?
<aktas> someone knows TURKISH here to help me?
<murlidhar> that's not the answer
<blind> What's the program that lets me see... hmm, I'm not sure how to word it.. but the "codes" for the keys i press, so i can map multimedia keys... begins with an e maybe?
<LjL> blind: xkeycaps possibly
<maek> natalisushka, intel HD
<blind> LjL: I remember it being a small name, but I'll try that.
<thebigkick> anyway, i tried to reformat windows and when i put the disk in i gott buffer errors and stuff.  went to the IT store around the corner, he said it's my HDD.  but then cam home and installed Ubuntu and here i am.  Is it possible to have your HDD not install windows but install ubuntu???
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: The usb vendor id and product id will be the same no matter what OS you are using. It's to identify what the device attached to usb is. 0d08
<jokibroki> if anyone else wants to stream videos pictures and music from pc to ps3 wireless they can use "MediaTomb is an open source (GPL) UPnP MediaServer with a nice web user interface, it allows you to stream your digital media through your home network and listen to/watch it on a variety of UPnP compatible devices."
<thebigkick> jokibroki; i'm gonna try mediatomb thanks
<thebigkick> is that in the repos???
<LjL> blind: the only package that starts with a "e" and contains the word "key" in the description is e16keyedit
<natalisushka> maek do you think Dell is a good brand? If I want to compare Dell, Samsung, ASUS, Acer, LG ... what do you suggest of for linux (ubuntu) ?
<jokibroki> yeah it is
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: UTStarcom is registered as vendor id 0d08 or something like that.
<H3NRY> so like odo8&pid_0300&mi  blah blah?
<LjL> blind: well, and that looks like having anything to do with the keyboard
<blind> LjL: I don't believe it contains "key" in the name.
<blind> I remember it being like 3-4 letters, eod or something like that..
<H3NRY> so what do i do with that?
<b64aa6> yep, that sounds like it. Keep a note of that value. You'll use it later in ubuntu when you are in trouble
<LjL> blind: not in the name, in the full package description
<blind> oh.
<H3NRY> ok
<Pici> blind: Are you thinking of xev?
<blind> well it has been a couple years, maybe it's obsolete :P
<blind> YES
<maek> natalisushka, depends on the hardware in the laptop .. since they put all different sorts of hardware in dell laptops
<blind> Thank you, Pici
<Pici> blind: Surely
<wolson_> flgurdin: I don't see vino in synaptec
<LjL> Pici: and even then, it's obsolete apparently
<murlidhar> how to make a directory on from a  terminal ?
<LjL> murlidhar: man mkdir
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: http://www.linux-usb.org/usb.ids one of the list of id to Vendor lookup.
<blind> and of course, when I go to use it, it turns out my multimedia keys are already mapped.... :|
<flgurdin> wolson_-> check again..  sudo apt-cache search vino
<maek> natalisushka, for audio have a look through this website: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<H3NRY> i found it in the windows device manager
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Since you said it's on dual boot, i'll give you sew commands that you might try out to check what's going on. Ready?
<indian_munnda> can anyone suggest me any package through which i can reduce the resolution of a video??????
<H3NRY> sure i ready
<wolson_> flgurdin: vino is already the newest version.
<wolson_> so it's installed?
<jim_p> indian_munnda: ffmpeg (cli onlY) or avidemux (gtk and qt gui)
<blind> yup
<shishirmk> when i try to mount a drive using mount command using nfs method
<shishirmk> i get stale file handle error
<shishirmk> hellp
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: This will all be typed/ or copy-pasted onto the bash shell,. Making a file and pasting the input for later will help things (to see what youve done)
<jim_p> indian_munnda: keep in mind that you have to recode the video again and you may lose quality
<ehazlett> anyone willing to help with intel 5300 trouble?
<wolson_> how to make vino startup?
<wolson_> er
<blind> shishirmk: what command are you using and what is the exact error?
<wolson_> thats sounded engrish didn't it?
<jim_p> ehazlett: sure
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Type "lsusb"
<ehazlett> jim_p: thanks
<LjL> is there any free alternative to VueScan? one that can use SANE as backend would be best
<jim_p> LjL: what is vuescan?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: THis command, will give all known or unknown devices that is connected to the usb.
<LjL> jim_p: film scanning software
<H3NRY> alreadydid.. it showed the usb controllers, the usb modem did not show up
<ehazlett> jim_p: i have built the compat-wireless like the ubuntu forums said, and i can see APs, but i get "authentication timed out..." when trying to connect...
<jim_p> LjL: xsane?
<LjL> jim_p: xsane has film scanning features?
<murlidhar> how  to reconfigure the fstab ?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY:  Here is where the vendor/product id comes into play.
<Fat> violetdream: what sort of wireless?  Laptop? Desktop (Card or Serial Dongle)?
<indian_munnda> jim_p: can avidemux be used every format or just avi?
<nnull> !gnome > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<blind> indian_munnda: most formats.
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: lsusb shows vendor/product id of a device, even when ubuntu dosen't know what to do with it. This is the first step
<jim_p> LjL: what is the difference if its a film? if the device is recognised as a film scanner , it will scan
<jim_p> indian_munnda: any format
<energY>  dd if=/dev/sdd of=/media/OneTouch4/bilde.img
<indian_munnda> jim_p: blind: thanks
<H3NRY> oh ok
<jim_p> ehazlett: sorry i dont know that much :(
<AdvoWork> if ubuntu has updates, how can i check those from the terminal? not install just view them?
<energY> That would coput sdd to the onetoutch?
<ehazlett> jim_p: no problem...
<flgurdin> H3NRY-> also try lshal <-- that also gives you more info
<energY> copy*
<ehazlett> anyone had success with intel 5300 wifi?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: In your case, the 0d08:: something... is what you are looking for.
<jim_p-lunch> sorry guys but i am starving
<jim_p-lunch> see you later
<blind> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get upgrade -- will show packages and give you a y/n
<H3NRY> yes it is 0d08
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: If you can't find the id, then we know the problem.
<indian_munnda> jim_p: what is in qt verion of demux
<indian_munnda> ?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: If ubuntu does not list the vendor::Product id of the modem, it means Linux has failed to detect speed of usb device
<H3NRY> like if i do lsusb and the id does not show?     what would the problem be?
<LjL> jim_p: the difference is that, to scan film, you need a completely different process (both to set up the scanner's hardware and to post-process) than for reflective materials: you need to make a preview pass that the software will then use to compute the optimal exposure that the scanner will have to use, you need to find (hopefully automatically) the borders of the frames, and then you need the post-processing to adjust for film gamma curves, and invert
<H3NRY> oh ok
<blind> H3NRY: the computer can't see the device.
<LjL> properly
<H3NRY> lol... sorry i am slow
<Honey> Hi where can I find information about patch for the kernel?
<H3NRY> ok so if it shows what should i do from there?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: If it is the case the id is not there, Normaly dmesg (the command to show all majour error on system ) will show up what's wrong, but because it's a bit complicated, we'll go in there if we absolutely must
<AdvoWork> cheers blind#
<indian_munnda> jim_p-lunch: what is in qt verion of demux there are some versions available which one should i install? i mean what is in QT version
<dooglus> my monitor just messed up.  the Ctrl-Alt-F1 display is fine, but the Alt-F7 is all corrupted.  I reckon if I could switch to a different resolution and back it would be fixed - but the X display is too corrupted to see how to do it
<blind> AdvoWork: cheers :]
<dooglus> is there some way to switch using the command line?
<LjL> dooglus: chvt, not sure if it can switch to X though
<Juje007> Is there a cmd to see the whole dir where I'm in?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY:  The easyest fix to when the usb is not detected (from speed reson) is to A) change cable (when error -110 is given) B) Use a old hub.
<indian_munnda> Juje007: use pwd
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY:Following?
<dooglus> LjL: it's a GNOME session that's corrupted - it's like it thinks there's a different number of pixels per line or something, it's all skewed sideways
<H3NRY> ys following
<Juje007> Thanks indian_munnda
<H3NRY> saving it all to a text document
<indian_munnda> Juje007: mention not
<blind> dooglus: do you have all the correct stuff in your xorg.conf ?
<mib_u5g5lf> hey, i got the nvidia driver installed (from nvidia.com not the restricted packages) and ive got it working but it seems to ignore my xorg.conf modeline :(
<LjL> dooglus: ah sorry, i read you wrong. tried ctrl alt +?
<H3NRY> i have a bran new motherboard
<blind> mib_u5g5lf: funny.. mine doesn't. did you hit "no" to the driver installer making it's own config file at the end?
<dooglus> blind: X has always been fine.  I never changed anything.  This just happened when I tried to 'full screen' a youtube video
<blind> Really, weird.
<dooglus> LjL: is that a keypad +?  'cos I don't have a keypad
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY:  Now, i assume it will be detected, but if not, the majour reason on linux side is because detection of usb speed on 1.1/USB2.0 is failing.
<blind> Try ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<dooglus> blind: gasp!  I can't believe you would joke like that!
<mib_u5g5lf> blind, i got nvidia-xconfig to do its stuff and then i manually transferred my modeline and a couple of options over to its file
<LjL> dooglus: yes, keypad. even if you don't have a keypad, don't you have a numlock key that turns part of your keyboard into a keypad?
<w8tah> what command can i use to check the size of memory on a ubuntu server?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: If you are yousing a old usb modem, this can happen (it has happend to me)
<dooglus> blind: that's like the "hit alt-f4" joke
<blind> not really.
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Could you figure out when the usb modem was manifactured?
<dooglus> LjL: I do, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<blind> especially not if you're having problems with X..
<kamil> hello
<dooglus> blind: ctrl+alt+backspace will lose all my unsaved work, right?
<H3NRY> one sec i will try
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Rough year, like 1999, or 2008, ...
<blind> dooglus: oh. well, yes. I hadn't thought of that.
<dooglus> blind: if I wanted to lose my work then I could just restart gdm.  I don't
<LjL> dooglus: if you can access a terminal inside X somehow, try "xvidmode -next" perhaps
<H3NRY> april 1 2008
<dooglus> LjL: I have a terminal inside X.  I can see it filling up with noise when I type "ls -l" in it
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Good.
<dooglus> LjL: which package provides xvidmode?
<indian_munnda> w8tah: use du -h
<andrediniz> rert
<H3NRY> supprizingly it is a new device, specially fropm the phone company i have lol
<LjL> !find xvidmode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find xvidmode
<andrediniz> gggf
<w8tah> thanks
<LjL> dooglus: sorry, xvidtune, not xvidmode
<LjL> dooglus: you should have it installed, anyway x11-server-utils
<dooglus> I do
<H3NRY> ok, i will be right back, i will save the resulting in a text document
<FreeSystem> Hello I have a network(net) land with a PC ubuntu and different with windows and it(he,she) wanted to know since(as,like) I can accede to the PC with windows illegally, without sharing hdd.
<prap19> i have just installed VirtualBox from ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS......
<LjL> dooglus: also xrandr. try something like xrandr --size 1280x1024 (or whatever a reasonable resolution is on your monitor)
<dooglus> LjL: xvidtune -next doesn't output anything - I just get the shell prompt back imedaitely
<thebigkick> freesystems; what?
<kitche> FreeSystem: what your saying doresn't make sense
<indian_munnda> w8tah: if u wanna check teh grand total of the current directory then use du --total -h
<w8tah> indian_munnda: im looking for RAM useage
<indian_munnda> oh ok
<prap19> i have just installed VirtualBox from ADD/REMOVE PROGRAMS......but the problem is whenever i load a CD from that by filling all the necessary details and it when i start it ,it says
<indian_munnda> w8tah: i think system monitor can tell u that
<dooglus> LjL: this is weird.  I ran "xrandr --size 800x600" and the resolution did change - but it's still skewed sideways and corrupted
<prap19> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<dooglus> just the pixels are bigger now
<LjL> dooglus: try "xrefresh" and "xrandr --auto"
<w8tah> ok
<FreeSystem> kitche,  I have a PC with ubuntu and other one with windows in a networklan and want to accede to the windows illegally
<LjL> dooglus: does the refresh rate look right?
<LjL> FreeSystem: we only support legal things.
<dooglus> LjL: I never see any flicker
<dooglus> LjL: I think my brain must run at less than 50Hz
<kitche> FreeSystem: sorry but for doing that this is not the channel
<cwillu> how do you turn off firefox's use of the nm-manager state to set offline mode?
<cwillu> I guess that'd just be "nm", not "nm-manager" wouldn't it :p
<LjL> dooglus: well try also "xrandr --rate 60" just so you can say you've tried
<kbrosnan> cwillu: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<cwillu> kbrosnan, thanks
<thebigkick> what is freesystems trying to do. how could you make sense of that
<dooglus> LjL: that makes the monitor do its auto-adjust thing - so I guess it changed something.  It still looks like the matrix though
<LjL> dooglus: what programs do you have open with unsaved work on?
<dooglus> I wonder if I can run a VNC server, then connect to it from a new X session
<noobalice> has anyone here tryed using the latest compiz/fusion in hardy?
<H3NRY> ok so the vender id showed up
<dooglus> LjL: just GNU Emacs
<H3NRY> 0d0b:300
<LjL> dooglus: can't you guess-save using the keyboard?
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Cool.
<MOzartStaedter> anyone here with experiance with Aiptek Graphic tablets under ubuntu???
<thebigkick> noobalice; using it right now
<thebigkick> under Hardy
<LjL> dooglus: VNC might work but you need a VNC server that works in your existing X session, the ones i remember about use their own X server
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: While you were away, I' was diffing up tutorial on setting that modem up on linux.
<noobalice> thebigkick: did you install from source?
<H3NRY> lol.. is there any?
<jim_p> indian_munnda: are you still there? the difference between qt and gtk versio is the interface they have. gtk is more gnome-ish and qt is more kde-ish .no other difference at all
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Check http://www.slax.org/forum.php?action=view&parentID=18607
<noobalice> and exactly which version you using?
<CarlFK> does the live CD have ntfs write support ?
<LjL> dooglus: vino should work, but i guess it's got a GUI to start it...
<darrend> hi.. what controls which user gets control of a hotplugged USB device if more than one user has a GDM login active?
<thebigkick> noobalice; no i just updated to Hardy went to synaptic.
<LjL> !info x11vnc | dooglus
<H3NRY> cool.. that might help
<ubottu> dooglus: x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: Downloading this page and viewing it on ubuntu to setup the modem should help
<indian_munnda> jim_p: yup dude, finally i installed gtk version and even i have installed only single gnome environment. thanks dude
<noobalice> can you type "compiz --version" at the terminal and tell me what it says?
<jim_p> indian_munnda: you are welcome
<thebigkick> system>preferences>advanced desktop affects
<HoldenManiaC> ooo fancy
<HoldenManiaC> never used IRC before
<thebigkick> 0.7.4
<b64aa6> ﻿﻿H3NRY: Don't forget to download the drive that is in http://www.slax.org/modules.php?action=detail&id=624
<H3NRY> lol.. already doing that
<noobalice> mine was originaly installed that way, but it seemed to only be version 0.7.2/4 or something
<noobalice> ahh, dang
<b64aa6> ﻿H3NRY: And http://www.slax.org/modules.php?action=detail&id=368
<noobalice> its upto 7.8/9 now
<HoldenManiaC> i need some help
<noobalice> and me wantee the features of 0.7.8
<indian_munnda> jim_p: is there any commend to check RAM usage
<aktas> hood for you
<aktas> Sysinfo for 'Aktas': Linux 2.6.25.16-108 running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz at 2666 MHz (5333 bogomips), HD: 115/186GB, RAM: 922/1010MB, 146 proc's, 6.3h up
<HoldenManiaC> I am trying to boot to live 7.10 disk
<dooglus> LjL: I tried a 'gdmflexiserver' to allow me to open a 2nd X session.  It gave me a gdm login prompt on display :1, I logged in, and everything locked up.  So I used blind's "destroy-them-all" solution
<dooglus> now it's fine again
<jim_p> indian_munnda: free (just this at a terminal)
<noobalice> ...wait
<noobalice> wtf?
<LjL> dooglus: :|
<aktas> FUCK    UBUNTU    FUCK
<noobalice> it just started working
<noobalice> and in the same terminal it has the error output from the last x times i tried to running the setting manager...
<noobalice> weird
<HoldenManiaC> I am trying to boot to live 7.10 disk, but it won't allow me
<thebigkick> that is wierd
<TJ-42> my computer crashed, and now ubuntu is acting strangely.  For example, the system update manager shows an icon in the upper right that I have updates to download, but when I click on it, nothing happens.  Similarly, if I right click on it and choose preferences, nothin ghappens
<nnull> is firefox gtk?
<thebigkick> cheers!!
<TJ-42> what could be causing this?
<noobalice> ahhh sweeet
<LjL> nnull: yes
<kitche> nnull: yes and soon to be QT as well
<nnull> oh
<noobalice> all hail compiz/fusion 0.7.8 in hardy
<LjL> kitche: it will?
<kitche> LjL: yep it's being ported over to QT it will still have gtk
<H3NRY> thatnks man i will be back if it works
<indian_munnda> w8tah: use this command free -m it will show u your RAM usage in mbs if uwant to see it in kbs then use -k flag and for byes use -b flag
<nnull> im using xfce and using gnome on startup, all i use on this low end machine is xfce-terminal and firefox but there are some apps from KDE id like to use, but using these will effect my system resources substancially correct?
<TJ-42> also, how can I disable compiz-fusion from the command line, since compiz-fusion icon stopped working after my computer crashed
<noobalice> hmm... looks like i need to restart for this all to take effect
<w8tah> thanks
<noobalice> thebigkick: thanks for your help, bbl
<indian_munnda> w8tah: mention not
<HoldenManiaC> i originally tried with the 8.04 dick, it gave an I/O error and came to a command prompt (Busybox). I restarted and it won;t boot to the live CD, comes straight up with the BusyBox, same thing is alo happening in 7.10 live cd now to
<kitche> LjL: there is already a working version of it actually
<HoldenManiaC> 8.04 disk*
<xbxb>  Is there a faster way to fill a disc with random data than dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sd* ?? It shows only 6.0 MB/s (the maximum is about 44 MB/s)
<SaBo79> hello guys
<HoldenManiaC> anyone know what could be wrong?
<nubuntu_> hello
<nubuntu_> algun spañolito?
<b64aa6> Someone Please leave a Message to ﻿H3NRY: I know it's bad to leave someone out in the middle of the session, but it's getting late (25:00 oclock) here and I need to get some sleep. Sorry I was not able to help you out through, H3NRY. ps.Hope you best.
<Pici> !es | nubuntu_
<ubottu> nubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SaBo79> could someone help me with running php script
<nubuntu_> i can speak english
<nubuntu_> pero
<LjL> kitche: i'd love that in the perspective of a KDE port, although Qt alone doesn't mean much to me
<TJ-42> when I try to launch the compiz fusion icon, nothing happens.  How can I diagnose this?
<b64aa6> May I please ask someone to heave a message? pritty please?
<HoldenManiaC> is anyone able to help, I am trying to boot to live 7.10 CD but it comes straight up with the BusyBox command prompt, I am not sure why
<indian_munnda> SaBo79: go to #php
<indian_munnda> HoldenManiaC: do u have proper space on your disk
<b64aa6> ... Oh wel... Goodnignt everyone....
<HoldenManiaC> I have about 500GB free
<HoldenManiaC> on main drive
<SaBo79> Is it ok to ask questions here?
<netsurf3> it is
<HoldenManiaC> about 600 on the 1TB drive
<LjL> SaBo79: it's the reason the channel exists, so yes
<indian_munnda> HoldenManiaC: wait let me read all your entrries first
<TJ-42> bah, alright, i can't even look up things on the internet because firefox crashes: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: pixman_format_supported_destination    What could be wrong here?
<SaBo79> Could someone help me with running a php script - it won't run unless I cd into the directory first - well this explains my question best http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935084
<nate_> can someone help me get adobe flash player 10 beta for x64 system?
<nate_> i have the .tar.gz
<trilobiti> SaBo79: Have you checked whether the script uses a workdir variable, which if not set, will use the current directory ?
<nate_> jus dont know what i have to do from there
<netsurf3> nate_, only 32x exists i think
<LjL> SaBo79, that's due to the way the script is written
<HoldenManiaC> indian_munnda: Just a note, I am trying to boot the 32bit version
<nate_> i know, but it runs on x64 as well with certain lib downloaded
<Tim> xubunto: how do u install java for mozilla on xubunto platform
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, so have you tried running kernel in debug mode?
<LjL> SaBo79: you could perhaps change it so that it changes directory as soon as it starts, see http://it2.php.net/function.chdir
<HoldenManiaC> I have no idea how to do this, I have a pro windows user, but n00b ubuntu user.
<indian_munnda> HoldenManiaC: you have a 32bit PC?
<SaBo79> LjL: looking at that link - does this apply when running as a cron as well?
<rimfrost> hi all, after installing Nexuiz i saw that the version in synaptic was too old and that a new version is out.  how can i update it?
<HoldenManiaC> Last time i installed Uuntu was version 4
<HoldenManiaC> so its been ages
<HoldenManiaC> ofcourse
<mib_jfj0em> someone please take alook ;) http://dpaste.com/81699/
<HoldenManiaC> Intel Quad Core Q9550
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, okay mate well dropping to bash normally means that the filesystem could not be mounted
<LjL> SaBo79: yes. anyway why do you have it in /var/www, if it's a script intended to be run from the command line?
<HoldenManiaC> ok
<rimfrost> did read somewhere about a patch update for that game but how do i run a patch update?
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, what cdrom drive interface do you use and what is the name of your interface controller?
<trilobiti> SaBo79: You're trying to get the script running from the webserver or the command line ?
<LjL> SaBo79: for that matter, if the problem is running it from cron, you *can* just put the "cd" command in the crontab line
<Bob_Dole> So, I'm on the 8.10 alpha. How do I enable the guest account?
<HoldenManiaC> it might be good to add that before it was doing this i was getting a FD0 I/O error
<HoldenManiaC> I use a DVD RW+-
<SaBo79> trilobiti: it is a web interface to hellanzb daemon, so I assumed it needed to be in www so I could access via browser
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, is ubuntu installed or are you still trying to install it?
<Bob_Dole> Does anyone know?
<HoldenManiaC> still trying to install
<netsurf3> hmmm
<netsurf3> do me a favour
<trilobiti> SaBo79: and what happens when you point your webbrowser to it ?
<HoldenManiaC> ayeah
<netsurf3> look up your mobo spec and see if you use a jmicron controller
<LjL> SaBo79: if it's a *web* interface that you access via the browser, then it would be strange that it's *also* a command you're supposed to run from the command line
<Pici> Bob_Dole: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<mib_jfj0em> noone? :/
<trilobiti> LjL: I'm thinking more the command line is a form of testing the script directly via php interpreter to see if it works right.
<HoldenManiaC> hmm ok, its a Gigabyte Ep45 DS4P, gomme a sec and i will look
<SaBo79> when I point my browser to the index.php, I get the interface, but there is also a hellavcr.php script that you run to update it
<LjL> SaBo79: it's just cd before running it.
<LjL> i'd
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, you may have a similar issue to me i have the GA-G33-s2
<trilobiti> SaBo79: not the index. Your script, the offending one.
<dkerschner> I'm having ssh public/private key auth issues. for one user it works fine but for another it just drops back to using passwords. ssh -v -v -v spits out http://rafb.net/p/JxZwuG97.html
<netsurf3> there was an  issue booting the kernel and accessing the filesystem with the jmicron controller emulating an ide connection to cdrom drives ie you will find that not alot of disks boot correctly
<dkerschner> I'm running hardy on this server
<HoldenManiaC> hmm, ok, I have found it has a JMicron 368 chip
<netsurf3> yeah
<netsurf3> those things are sh*t
<LjL> mib_jfj0em: i've looked. you haven't said what i should be looking for, but assuming there is a problem displaying your X server, those messages look like you're trying to push a resolution that's too high for your card/monitor
<TJ-42> When I launch firefox, I get the following error: "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/firefox: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2: undefined symbol: pixman_format_supported_destination"  Anyone know what might be wrong?  firefox worked fine until this morning when ubuntu crashed and I had to power off my computer and restart
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, and i suppose your dvdrw is connected via ide right?
<HoldenManiaC> nope, sata
<netsurf3> hmm interesting
<HoldenManiaC> its a sata dvd drive
<netsurf3> maybe an issue i have still
<netsurf3> you said you were using 7.04 right?
<trilobiti> TJ-42: why don't you try a simple remove/purge of firefox and then reinstall again ?
<LjL> TJ-42: try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0 libcairo2"
<raapaq> is there some one who play sa-mp(san andreas multi player) whit ubuntu?
<netsurf3> not i sadly raapaq
<HoldenManiaC> I tried on 8.04 and on 7.10, both the same
<netsurf3> hmm
<TJ-42> trilobiti, LjL: OK, I just tried this.  I still get the error
<HoldenManiaC> ah, i found it, I started out getting this error: Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0, over and over again
<netsurf3> well the reason mine crashed loading was it couldnt actually find the filesystem on these dvd drives
<HoldenManiaC> then it jumped to busybox
<HoldenManiaC> now it just goes there straight away
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, dont think that is definately it but if you think it is the problem then disable fd0
<netsurf3> floppy in bios
<HoldenManiaC> I have :D
<netsurf3> it fixed?
<HoldenManiaC> nope
<SaBo79> thanks guys this worked:  cd /var/www/hellaVCR && php hellavcr.php
<HoldenManiaC> still doesn;t work
<netsurf3> wait one...
<LjL> TJ-42: pastebin the output of "debsums -s -g" (you might have to install debsums first)
<trilobiti> SaBo79: cheers :)
<LjL> TJ-42: executing that command might take a while
<HoldenManiaC> it never comes up with the error, but, just goes straight to busybox
<raapaq> well, if i have installed some program whit wine do i have to give it rights to see wine folders?
<LjL> TJ-42: meanwhile, pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy firefox-3.0 ; apt-cache policy libcairo2"
<TJ-42> LjL: ok hold on
<mib_jfj0em> LjL, yes i need a fix for that error msg from X, but my card and monitor handle 1440x900 perfectly, its my monitors main resolution and my gfx supports up to HD, and it usually works anyway
<krupa^> hey, how do i remove the gui of ubuntu so when its boots its load the shell instad and by that reduce the system load...?
<netsurf3>  HoldenManiaC okay lets try this edit the menu of the booting on the live disk menu, remove silent and splash from the boot options from the boot disk menu
<krupa^> hello all! hey, how do i remove the gui of ubuntu so when its boots its load the shell instad and by that reduce the system load...? (ubuntu) ... ... thanks!
<netsurf3> this should tell you if it does fail in the same place
<krupa^> oppd
<kitche> !repeat | krupa^
<ubottu> krupa^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<trilobiti> krupa^: you can change startlevel to init in non-graphical mode
<HoldenManiaC> uhhh....
<HoldenManiaC> wah
<LjL> krupa^: you don't need to remove it, you can just avoid it starting. update-rc.d gdm remove
<TJ-42> LjL:  Here are the results of both: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52877/
<|Dreams|> hi, i purchased a router today, i had my ps3 hooked up to my ps3 via a crossover cable previously and had mediatomb (media server) running on the NIC in my pc to stream to my ps3 and also share the internet connection, now i have my router what ip do i bind mediatomb too? as my ps3 is now plugged into my router and not pc ?
<HoldenManiaC> how i do this netsurf3
<HoldenManiaC> (also, i cant do it now, coz im trying to do it on the computer im talking to you one(
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: how is this problem related to Ubuntu/Linux ?
<v4vijayakumar> are there any simple, general purpose editors to edit source code, like taxpad in windows. I don't want to use netbeans or, eclipse for this purpose..
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, finding a simple way of describing it there is a hotkey you can press to edit the long line#
<v4vijayakumar> gedit is still primitive.. :(
<|Dreams|> well i am using ubuntu and mediatomb is linux only
<HoldenManiaC> ah
<H3NRY> ok, it didnt work  lol
<LjL> TJ-42: uhm, neither firefox nor libcairo appear to be corrupted, and they're both the right version...
<s0101> how can i format a usb stick i have ubuntu installed on it and i want to remove it and use it for other purpose
<kitche> v4vijayakumar: emacs/gvi or even mousepad(xfce version of a notepad)
<HoldenManiaC>  so i need to edit the menu of the booting on the live disk menu, remove silent and splash from the boot options from the boot disk menu
<s0101> i have ubuntu 8.04 installed on a 4gb usb drive and i also use 8,04 on my laptop
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: So your mediatomb is Ubuntu, previously you connected that to the pc with a crossover, and now you have a router, correct me if wrong. ?
<s0101> i want to format my usb drive but i dont have the permission to delete files from it
<HoldenManiaC> then attempt to boot
<HoldenManiaC> ?
<TJ-42> LjL: so could something else be causing the libcairo2 error for firefox?  I've noticed that fusion-icon also has stopped working, as has Ubuntu's system update manager.
<|Dreams|> yeah my mediatomb is running on ubuntu 8.04
<indian_munnda> s0101: just open terminal and goto your usb device and type rm -r ./*
<thebigkick> won't that kill it?
<LjL> TJ-42: there is someone with the exact same problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=878511
<s0101> how can i go to my usb frive in the terminal?
<raapaq> urgh
<s0101> drive
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, this will give me an error to go on you will see where it fails
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: I want to know more how the mediatomb and PC *were* connected/wired and how *are* connected/wired
<Cristi> how can i make a ntfs hdd auto-mount when ubuntu starts? what do i have to add in fstab?
<LjL> TJ-42: the update manager has stopped working? that doesn't sound particularly good. you don't have any third-party repositories enabled in sources.list, do you?
<|Dreams|> ok
<HoldenManiaC> ok kool, i will give this a shot and come back :D
<indian_munnda> s0101: just type cd /media/usb name
<netsurf3> HoldenManiaC, if it failes on the jmicron (mounting root file system) then chances are you had the same problem as me
<HoldenManiaC> netsurf3: Thanks for you help so far
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿kitche, thanks
<TJ-42> LjL: no.  Everything was working fine until Ubuntu hung this morning and required a poweroff and reboot
<|Dreams|> my ps3 in front room was previously connected to my pc in my bedroom running ubuntu 8.04 and mediatomb was the mediaserver i am using on ubuntu,
<LjL> TJ-42: did you update anything via the update manager during that session?
<|Dreams|> via crossover cable to a second nic in my pc
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: ok
<Cristi> ﻿how can i make a ntfs hdd auto-mount when ubuntu starts? what do i have to add in fstab?
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: so it's nic-nic via crossover cable
<trilobiti> it was*
<LjL> mib_jfj0em: i don't think i know the solution
<|Dreams|> yeah it was and i used firestarter to share the internet connection for me
<s0101> it says no such file or directory
<TJ-42> LjL: I updated to firefox-3.03 from 3.02 and to firefox-2.0.0.17 from firefox-2.0.0.16  (firefox 2 works fine)
<kitche> |Dreams|: you just bind it to the same nic ip that you used before
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: and how is it now wired ?
<kitche> |Dreams|: you just might need to port forward the port on your router
<|Dreams|> oh
<beli> Cristi: something like /dev/hda1  /mnt/ntfs  ntfs  defaults  0 0
<|Dreams|> i have my router in the bedroom hooked up to my pc via network cable, and i want to connect my ps3 into the router now but also stream to the ps3 via mediatomb on my pc
<mib_jfj0em> LjL, worth the forum post? nothing is coming up of any use on google :(
<piranesi> is there a way to delete all the libraries installed with getlibs?
<LjL> TJ-42: well, try downgrading to the next available version (3.02 doesn't seem to be available now according to your apt-cache output, so that will be 3.0 beta): sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0=3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 0
<LjL> mib_jfj0em: do you have a custom xorg.conf file?
<|Dreams|> so just wanted to know what nic/ip i should bind the ip too, or would i need to use port forwarding to forward certain ports from the ps3 to pc and vice versa
<neo01> hi all
<s0101> why does it says no such file or directory?
<mib_jfj0em> LjL, yeah the problem is that X is refusing to validate my modeline because of the 'exceeds hardware' error i pasted earlier
<kitche> |Dreams|: well we can't tell you which i to bind to sicne we don't know what your router is giving out for your computer
<beli> s0101: what is telling that?
<|Dreams|> in my opinion i shoui manually put it to 12.168.2.1
<|Dreams|> 192.168.2.1
<|Dreams|> sorry
<LjL> mib_jfj0em: well, i don't know about that, but doesn't letting ubuntu choose the resolution by itself work?
<DavidCanarias> A simple question, but I can't seem to delete a DVD rewritable!!! Which program can I use??
<s0101> when i try to go to my usb drive in the terminal
<s0101> my goal is to format it
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: I suppose you need a hub in the middle
<|Dreams|> ahh
<Cristi> beli: i have 3 hdds. i know sda1 and sda5 how do i get a hdd list in terminal?
<Cristi> beli: *3 partitions
<mib_jfj0em> LjL, a complicated series of events leads me into this path, mainly the fact that my EDID for the monitor is dead (which means nvidia nor ubuntu can probe for the right res)
<beli> Cristi: man fdisk, man cfdisk
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: and you have the router (internal interface) connect to that hub, and then the PC and the mediatomb connect to the hub as well.
<genii> Cristi: Those aren't separate hard drives. They are partitions of the same hard drive
<genii> Cristi: sudo fdisk -l
<|Dreams|> so even if i use 192.168.2.1 say for my router, then 192.168.2.2 for my pc then 192.168.2.3 for my ps3 could i not port forward the ps3 to the pc and vice versa
<Tarantulafudge> Who does the backports for ubuntu?
<|Dreams|> oh ok
<s0101> i am stucked
<beli> s0101: check out lsusb -v
<Cristi> genii: i know it was my bad there xD
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: before you had PC <--> mediatomb
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: now that will remain unchanged
<unop> s0101, sudo fdisk -l  #will list all drives and partitions - that should give you an idea what your device is
<TJ-42> LjL: hmm, it loads now to the home page, but as soon as I click anything ina  web page it crashes with the same error
<LjL> DavidCanarias: "man wodim", hit / and search for "blank" (blank=fast or blank=all should do)
<unop> s0101, to format your device, you could use something like gparted or mkfs
<trilobiti> |Dreams|: and the hub will make so you now will have router <--> PC  and  router <--> mediatomb
<|Dreams|> ok
<LjL> TJ-42: try updating again then, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<s0101> i have ubuntu installed on it allready and i want to remove it but i dont have the permission to do so
<|Dreams|> so for now if i left it as is the ps3 plugged into the pc and as it is i can still stream movies songs etc am i correct?
<beli> s0101: try as root user
<s0101> how
<unop> s0101, and are you booted into ubuntu now?
<beli> s0101: sudo rm -rf /path/to/your/usb/drive
<Cristi> genii: what does the -l in fdisk -l stand for ? :)
<Indoctrine> List
<beli> crimsun: man fdisk
<beli> s/crimsun/Cristi/
<jim_p> !hardinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardinfo
<s0101> yes from my laptop
<unop> s0101, you can't format the volume that you have booted up from
<Cristi> beli: no idea what that means :-s
<beli> s0101: maybe the usb drive is mounted read only....or or or....check out for the device node and tell it to me if you know it
<unop> s0101, if that's what you are indeed trying, it won't work - you'll have to either boot up in a live CD to carry this out, or do it from windows, etc.
<LjL> TJ-42: if it keeps doing that, create a new user (sudo adduser username), login as that user, and see if firefox works there. if it does, then it's something in your user's config
<Cristi> beli: i am trying to learn more commands and stuff..
<favro> !hardware | jim_p
<ubottu> jim_p: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<beli> Cristi: you should....learning linux is reading manpages, documentation and stufff......man foobar opens the manual page for foobar...most installed packages have manual pages installed too
<maniheer> tj-42, are u related to tj83?
<jim_p> favro: thanks but this was not what i wanted
<TJ-42> maniheer: no :-)
<favro> jim_p: what was the issue?
<LjL> !fixres | mib_jfj0em: general information are here, i don't have any better
<ubottu> mib_jfj0em: general information are here, i don't have any better: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beli> Cristi: thats ok, but start reading the man pages...and if you do not understand stuff...google for it....after that ask here ;)
<Cristi> beli: are you part of the dev team?
<TJ-42> LjL: It seems like it must be something beyond firefox, since problems are occurring in other areas at the same time.  Is there any way to do a general repair?
<beli> Cristi: no, i am not even deep into ubuntu, i am just a linux user
<jim_p> favro: i am looking for a more userfriendly way to ask people about lspci, lsusb etc outputs and hardinfo seems fine
<noobalice> whats the name of the system registry equivalent in ubuntu?
<Cristi> beli: damn, i'm way less than average user then
<jim_p> noobalice: gconf-editor
<beli> Cristi: we all started...
<Cristi> beli: however what is fobar i don't have a man for that xD
<favro> jim_p: k - what are you having trouble with?
<LjL> TJ-42: the way i know is to use "debsums" to find out which, if any, files from packages are damaged, and restore them. but in your debsums output i don't see anything that seems particularly relevant. i guess we could try reinstalling all packages it complains about, anyway
<beli> Cristi: replace foobar with whatever you want to know about....like man ls  or man cd   or man mkdir
<TJ-42> LjL: actually, here's the error that fusion-icon is giving: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52879/  it seems pretty similar, i.e. something somehow with libcairo2
<noobalice> hazzaa
<jim_p> favro: nothing at all!
<favro> jim_p: folks are freindly here
<noobalice> thanks
<mib_jfj0em> thanks for your help LjL
<Cristi> beli: i figured that out lol :))
<apex> Get someones opinion on a hardened ubuntu server vs say a hardened gentoo server?
<beli> Cristi: foobar is just a g33ky placeholder
<favro> jim_p: you're lucky the :)
<unop> beli, there is no manpage for cd
<favro> *then
<Cristi> beli:  :))
<trilobiti> beli: 733t you mean  :p
<beli> unop: s/cd/bash/
<unop> beli, or just.  help cd
<LjL> TJ-42: don't know, try downgrading libcairo as well, "sudo apt-get install libcairo2=1.6.0-0ubuntu1", but careful before hitting Yes, make sure it doesn't result in downgrading a ton other packages
<beli> unop: or...or...or ;)
<jim_p> favro: i am on linux since 6th of december 2006. if i had problems until now... i would have abandoned it
<amygdala> Hello! I recently lost automount of my cd/dvd, but usb-flash remained fine. Can anyone help?
<unop> beli, are you alright?
<beli> unop: sure, why?
<favro> jim_p: was just trying to help steer you to want you were after
<jim_p> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Gigacore> hello guys
<Gigacore> have a small problem
<unop> beli, just behaving quite oddly there .. :)
<Cristi> i have some other problem, for some reason after i share my internet connection through a peer to peer connection with another computer, after i restart the changes are undone .. how so?
<Hodari> Hi there. I'm having some difficulty with 8.04 and its rather outlandish changes to the way X is configured. I've managed to get the important things in place (monitor, drivers, etc), but I can't figure out the little things like touch pad edge scrolling and emulating a three button mouse. Can somebody help?
<Gigacore> I can't open phpMyAdmin in my localhost
<H3NRY> ok so... i am still in ned of some help...
<jim_p> how do i ask the bot about automounting? i have the exact reverse problem of amygdala
<beli> unop: why?
<unop> !ask | H3NRY
<ubottu> H3NRY: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gigacore> it says Wrong permissions on configuration file, should not be world writable!
<unop> beli, never mind - it's trivial.
<ethana2> how do I send something to the trash via CLI?
<TJ-42> LjL: it says it will remove about 6 packages (libcairo2, libglade2, libgtk2, libpango1 being the main ones) could I go through it?
<Cristi> Gigacore: u must change permisions of your htdocs, u probably don't have acces i think
<favro> jim_p: automounting at boot? - that is handled by the file /etc/fstab
<beli> unop: if it's trivial, why are you telling me? ;)
<H3NRY> well i was hopeing that the people that already knew what my problem was were still here....
<unop> ethana2, you don't usually .. but you could do something like.  mv file ~/.local/share/Trash/
<maniheer> ethana2, mv ~/.trash
<Gigacore> Cristi: hi, how to do that ?
<ethana2> thanks
<maniheer> unop's probably right
<H3NRY> so basically i have a usb modem that is showing up as conected in lsusb BUT there is no conectivity thru it
<jim_p> ethana2: mv file.txt ~/.local/share/Trash
<ethana2> well, that's going to be more than a simple alias....
<ethana2> blast
<Cristi> Gigacore: try right click on htdocs and u have permisions there.
<jim_p> favro: not at boot, mounting for the removable devices
<unop> ethana2, are you looking to write an alias for this?
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> 'remove'
<LjL> TJ-42: no, those packages are important (remove or downgrade?)
<ethana2> as opposed to 'delete'
<unop> ethana2, you can't do this with aliases - you'll need to use functions instead
<Hodari> No takers?
<ethana2> well, i need to learn how to do that anyway
<speedcore> anyone who knows of a good application to record the screen?
<ethana2> could you help me?
<teriyakichan> sdfghjdsfhgf
<LjL> TJ-42: this command should restore all i can imagine might need restoring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52880/
<TJ-42> LjL:  the ones it will remove are the "dev" packages, i.e. libgtk2.0-dev not libgtk2.0 (sorry I missed that).  It will only downgrade libcairo2
<unop> ethana2,  function remove () { mv "$@" ~/.local/share/Trash/; }   # then you can do something like.  remove file1 file2 file3 etc
<LjL> TJ-42: oh, then go on with it
<favro> jim_p: a few people have had issues with that lately - I use a minimal install so always manually mount stuff
<jim_p> Hodari: i can only help you about the 3 button mouse... a little
<ethana2> unop: where do i put that?
<trilobiti> ethana2: you mean you want something like "remove file.name" to take the filename and move it to Trash, given as a command in CLI ?
<ethana2> yes
<jim_p> favro: i am on minimal install to full desktop and i have automount installed
<unop> ethana2, depends - you could put that into your terminal .. and the function will only last for that session
<maniheer> Hidori, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897255
<ethana2> ah
<jim_p> favro: and configured
<Hodari> jim_p: Well, to my knowledge, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't cover it anymore. What can you tell me?
<unop> ethana2, you could put it in your ~./.bashrc file to make it permanent
<histolo2> Can anyone help me? i'm "locked out of ubuntu"
<trilobiti> ethana2: you can make a simpple bash script for that
<PdeClown> Hello. Can somebody tell me the exact name of the .deb file for the i386 kernel image with version 2.6.24-21?
<ethana2> ok good
<Hodari> To my mamoery, I should say.
 * ethana2 copies it into .bashrc
<jim_p> Hodari: add a line in xorg.xonf yourself
<maniheer> Hodari, http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897255
<favro> jim_p: and what's not happening/
<Geboy> hai
<favro> *?
<Gigacore> Cristi: you mean the folder?
<Cristi> Gigacore: yes
<ethana2> alias get='wget'
<ethana2> function remove () { mv "$@" ~/.local/share/Trash/; }
<ethana2> Is that a fine place for it?
<histolo2> i dual boot with xp
<unop> ethana2, in your ~/.bashrc ??
<ethana2> yeah
<Hodari> jim_p: Well, I knew that old xorg.conf style still works and I can copy settings over from a configured machine, but there must be some new way to set these. How could the developers overlook it?
<unop> ethana2, yea, that's fine - you'll just need to source ~/.bashrc now
<histolo2> somehow i changed the boot file to an old version and now it only shows me kernels i have deleted
<ethana2> source it?
<histolo2> so i can't enter
<unop> ethana2,  source ~/.bashrc
<beli> ethana2: read about the difference of .bashrc and .bash_profile
<unop> ethana2, i.e. to load the ~/.bashrc again
<H3NRY> is there a dialup modem area in the new ubuntu? i can not find one
<trilobiti> ethana2: for the remove functionality, I'd recommend a bash script in /usr/local/bin
<Trae> hey guys what's the command to re-configure X from the command line?  My video card died and I need to config the onboard vid temp.
<ethana2> i didn't have a terminal open
<beli> ethana2: otherwise you might wonder if it's not working in your loginshell
<LjL> TJ-42: the command i gave you earlier is wrong. this one should be better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52883/
<Gigacore> Cristi: I went to Properties > Permissions, but Folder access is set to "Create and delete files" and the owner is root
<LjL> !xconfig | trae
<ubottu> trae: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Hodari> histolo2: Edit /boot/grub/menu.list and delete the sections for kernels you no longer have. Be careful though.
<unop> ethana2, ok, that's fine then - just open a new terminal and everything should be ok.
<ethana2> ah, yeah, i always do that
<Cristi> Gigacore: one moment
<jim_p> Hodari: the xorg idiots are looking to make xorg.conf obsolete!
<Gigacore> Cristi: ok
<Hodari> maniheer: Whoops, didn't see your link before.
<aschuch> I am trying to compile a program which uses MySQL. I have mysql-server and -client installed, but I do not have a mysql.h file. I believe there is a -dev package, but I do not find it using apt-cache search. Any hints?
<maniheer> lool
<Hodari> jim_p: The fools!
<Gigacore> Cristi: its XAMPP btw
<DavidCanarias> Anyone know how I can delete a DVD rewritable please? A simple question????
<LjL> DavidCanarias: i answered
<Cristi> Gigacore: i know i use the same
<LjL> DavidCanarias: "man wodim", hit / and search for "blank" (blank=fast or blank=all should do)
<TJ-42> ok thanks LjL, I'll try it, then restart and see what happens
<histolo2> Hodari: i can't boot ubuntu (no right kernel to choose from), i know i can edit the menu without entering but i need to find out the right values to write
<Gigacore> Cristi: ok
<unop> aschuch,  aptitude search "mysql.*-dev"  # lists libmysqlclient15-dev
<DavidCanarias> LjL: sorry didn't see it
<Cristi> Gigacore: well, i have the owner set to myself, not root
<Hodari> histolo2: Do you know the exact kernel you have now?
<Gigacore> Cristi: lemme try
<noobalice> anyone know how to delete an entire gconf tree ?
<Cristi> Gigacore: u can change that by using chown
<s0u][ight> hello what part of ubuntu makes it possible to use hotkeys?
<DavidCanarias> LjL: where do I type    man wodim     and enter???
<noobalice> youd think it would be obvious. arg
<k-nero> hi, i'm a pretty fresh ubuntu user and i ve got probs with my dv cam on firewire .. .stopmotion starts and quits immediately
<LjL> DavidCanarias: in a console
<adrian> como puedo poner el chat en español
<adrian> ¿
<Gigacore> Cristi: well, sorry but I don't know what chown is
<adrian> alguien lo sabe?
<jim_p> Hodari: do you still want the line for 3-button?
<LjL> adrian: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Hodari> jim_p: That would be nice, yes.
<Cristi> what is your user name?
<DavidCanarias> LjL: will try now in terminal, thks
<beli> Gigacore: man chown    read the manual page of the command
<SONICWANDERER> hello
<Cristi> chown username htdocs
<AloneInTheDark> Hi all
<SONICWANDERER> Is it true Ubuntu is giving ms a run for its money?
<unop> noobalice, have a look at  man gconftool-2
<Gigacore> beli: lol, am a ubuntu newbie, guide me :p
<AloneInTheDark> My wireless network doesn't work in Linux, sais no drivers.
<histolo2> Hodari: mmm... just that its the most updated version from ubuntu repo
<SONICWANDERER> I heared ubuntu market shares are rising
<Cristi> Gigacore: chown 'user' htdocs
<LjL> !offtopic | SONICWANDERER
<ubottu> SONICWANDERER: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PdeClown> ﻿Hello. Can somebody tell me the exact name of the .deb file for the i386 kernel image with version 2.6.24-21? I need to download the .deb file because of an issue with the network card. Therefore I cant install it via synaptic and the experimental sources
<AloneInTheDark> I also can't install my printer and camera
<AloneInTheDark> is this why Ubuntu rules?
<beli> Gigacore: i did....read the manual page...if we always give you the complete solutions you never start reading and thinking about it....enter "man chown" into your terminal window
<SONICWANDERER> AloneInTheDark, Ubuntu doesnt support such space technology
<AloneInTheDark> oh
<SONICWANDERER> get real who the hell uses printers?
<k-nero> :)
<Gigacore> beli: lol, ok
<AloneInTheDark> I guess who needs printers and cameras
<LjL> SONICWANDERER: not funny
<SONICWANDERER> mister ladi da printer wifi
<AloneInTheDark> but no seriously, I worked 6 hours to make this thing work
<AloneInTheDark> it sais no driver
<amygdala> What about possibility to have automount of my cd/dvd back?!?
<SONICWANDERER> I have cabel and pen and paper that is good enough
<LjL> !wireless > AloneInTheDark    (AloneInTheDark, see the private message from Ubotu) have you checked this?
<ubottu> AloneInTheDark, please see my private message
<CWii> SONICWANDERER, Help, be helped, idle, or leave.
<trilobiti> AloneInTheDark: I'd ask certain questions to the hardware makers of the respective devices, for drivers, mainly.
<Cristi> Gigacore: anyway it is important that u have for Others Folder acces: access files and file access Read only
<AloneInTheDark> Microsoft is so evil, making all my hardware work.
<SONICWANDERER> seriously you need to learn how to code and make your own codec
<Gigacore> Cristi: okay
<Hodari> histolo2: Grab a live CD and figure it out from there. That's the best I can offer until you're sure of the kernel version. Then edit menu.list from within the live session so that one of the kernel sections reflects the new version
<LjL> SONICWANDERER: your attitude is not acceptable.
<DavidCanarias> LjL: blank only refers to CD's and not DVD's, the same in most programs I've tried like K3b
<aschuch> unop: Thanks. Worked. :)
<trilobiti> I never understood the need to rant and troll from some. *shrug*
<LjL> !noob | SONICWANDERER
<ubottu> SONICWANDERER: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<maniheer> SONICWANDERER, since ur so helpful, make a driver (not codec) for AloneInTheDark
<ethana2> .local/share/Trash: No such file or directory
<AloneInTheDark> SONICWANDERER : hahhaa de bannade dig.
<CarlFK> SONICWANDERER: consider yourself warned.
<favro> don't feed the troll
<histolo2> hodari: ok thanks, i'll try that
<unop> ethana2,  it's ~/.local/share/Trash  on hardy .. ~/.Trash on older versions of ubuntu
<trilobiti> ethana2: like I said, I'd implement the bash-script solution to your problem.
<maniheer> LjL, how do I do that?
<unop> !trash | ethana2
<ubottu> ethana2: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Gigacore> Cristi: yay, its working. thank you very much
<maniheer> unop, I WAS RIGHT!!!!!
<Gigacore> beli: thank you man
<LjL> maniheer, what?
<unop> maniheer, what?
<maniheer> are u twins?
<skwo> Somebody know when fspot 0.5 will appear in repositories?
<jim_p> Hodari: Option "Emulate3Button" "yes" (i suppose you know where it goes)
<CWii> How would I bridge to network adapters in Hardy?
<CWii> two*
<maniheer> LjL, get +o and kick someone
<DavidCanarias> LjL: thanks, but it's only for deleting CD's aparently!!!
<maniheer> unop. mv ~/.Trash
<unop> CWii, see TLDP.org for the bridge howto
<CWii> Thank you.
<unop> maniheer, that's incomplete and won't do anything constructive
<LjL> maniheer: you don't
<maniheer> u must be twins
<DavidCanarias> I'll have to keep asking if anyone knows how to delete DVD rewirtable? Can anyone help???
<Cristi> Gigacore: no problem, have fun :)
<amygdala> jim_p: What about possibility to have automount of my cd/dvd back?!?
<ethana2> unop: neither location exists..
<_paneb> is it possible to mirror a website using wget, but without modifying the links?
<Gigacore> Cristi: :)
<ethana2> ~/.local/share/Trash or ~/.Trash
<jim_p> DavidCanarias: k3b has an option of erasing the contents of a RW disk
<trilobiti> ethana2: try see what does "locate Trash" tell you.
<ethana2> k
<DavidCanarias> jim_p: Thks but I can't see that option on my version. Can you open and check your end????
<favro> DavidCanarias: doesn't k3b do that for you -  I don't know what app you use
<LjL> DavidCanarias, i do believe that even though the manpage only mentions CD, it should work for DVD too
<jim_p> amygdala: there is a config file in /etc/auto.conf or auto.* has the options
<LjL> _paneb: i believe if you don't use --convert-link, it won't modify them
<DavidCanarias> jim_p: favro: LjL: Thks but the only option in K3b is delete CD or format DVD someone suggested format, but it doesn?t delete. Its driving me crazy so I'll try to delete CD with a DVD and be back to you all. Thks meanwhile
<amygdala> jim_p: I haven't that file!
<ethana2> trilobiti: Ok, It is there, I was just trying to go there with a relative path and I was mistaken as to my location
<DavidCanarias> LjL: No it doesn't work. It recognises a DVD and doesn't allow you to start..... .back to square one!
<ethana2> ...why isn't nautilus seeing the files i moved there though?
<trilobiti> ethana2: it should show to what I know.
<Hodari> jim_p: Thanks for the info. I'm gonna try it now.
<DavidCanarias> favro: Does your k3b actually allow you to delete a DVD..  What do you mean by app??? I use Hardy
<jim_p> amygdala: then you dont have automount! i have /etc/auto.conf
 * ethana2 strokes beard
<pats> c
<amygdala> jim_p: What would happen if I try to use yours?
<trilobiti> ethana2: what happens if you move a test file to trash by hand ?
<_paneb> LjL, right, thanks
<pats> electric
<s0u][ight> hello what part of ubuntu makes it possible to use hotkeys?
<amygdala> jim_p: And how I do have usb-flash automount?
<ethana2> trilobiti: you mean by mv or by nautilus?
<DavidCanarias> Amazing it's so difficult with Linux Ubuntu Hardy to delete a DVD rewritable. I can't believe it?? Anybody actually been able to do it????
<Gigacore> I have one more issue. My weather widget for panel always displays same temperature. be it morning, evening and night.. it always displays 27 deg C and it never updates... any solution ??
<jim_p> amygdala: with some pmount thing. It is definetely different from mint
<jim_p> *mine
<ethana2> Gigacore: move out of the tropics
<trilobiti> ethana2: well I think I found out what's happening
<DavidCanarias> Is there any option in Terminal, special code to delete a DVD rewritable?
<ethana2> Gigacore: does it have your location right?
<ethana2> trilobiti: oh?
<Gigacore> ethana2: heh ??
<trilobiti> ethana2: the Trash is made of 2 subdir, the "files" and "info"
<favro> DavidCanarias: k3b is an app - you might use another cd/dvd app was my point
<ethana2> Gigacore: that was a joke.   ..does it have your location correct?
<ethana2> trilobiti: interesting
<amygdala> jim_p: So, what can I do? And I had automount and it had been lost just recently!
<trilobiti> ethana2: "files" is where the trashed files are
<trilobiti> ethana2: "info" is for when you'd wish to undelete
<favro> !info k3b | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> davidcanarias: k3b (source: k3b): A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4883 kB, installed size 9404 kB
<Gigacore> ethana2: yes it does. It was working fine in 7.10, not in 8.04
<jim_p> amygdala: let me search
<jim_p> !pmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount
<ethana2> odd
<trilobiti> ethana2: so actually you'd have to move the trashed-to-be file to Trash/files
<genii> DavidCanarias: sudo cdrecord -dao -v dev=/dev/scd01 blank=fast                              Although scd01 may not actually be the device name on your particular system.
 * ethana2 modifies 'remove' command
<nocrox> :D
<amygdala> jim_p: Thanks!
<DavidCanarias> favro: Where do I type !info k3b
<favro> DavidCanarias: that is to get info from the bot in this channel
<favro> !bot | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trilobiti> ethana2: moving a file from the CLI to Trash/files does show the file in Nautilus as well in the Trash.
<unop> ethana2, are you sure these don't exist?  ls -ld  ~/.local/share/Trash ~/.Trash
<ethana2> unop: no, i was just confused a bit
<ethana2> trilobiti: trying to get it to do that now..
<DavidCanarias> favro: LjL: Ubottu suggest version 1.0.4. which I have, I dont know if it 2ubuntu4 though. Can I try to update to this version, if so do you know how I can do it?
<favro> DavidCanarias: the bot has info for regularly asked questions
<unop> ethana2, well, the first directory exists if you are on hardy - so i am not sure what's going on with you
<ethana2> trilobiti: do i have use a trash applet of some kind?
<trilobiti> ethana2: for what ?
<ethana2> nautilus still isn't seeing them even thought they're in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<DavidCanarias> favro: I'll try what bot says - u mean ubottu no?
<ethana2> to get nautilus to see the new files in the trash?  i wouldn't think so...    odd
<favro> DavidCanarias: yep
<trilobiti> ethana2: I did a test mv of a file and i showed ok for me in Nautilus too
<Nece228> how can i make that desktop cube will be far?
<DavidCanarias> genii: Thks do I type this in the terminal???
<Scunizi> I have a secondary panel at the top of my screen that doesn't seem to want to stay put.  Lately it tends to place itself above the standard panel.  How do I lock it into position?
<trilobiti> it showed*
<Gigacore> err was disconnected
<Cristi> Nece228: use advanced desktop settings
<trilobiti> ethana2: you are modifying the .bashrc entry for the change ?
<Cristi> Nece228: advanced desktop effects settings or smth like that
<DavidCanarias> genii: won't work this one it sends me to wodim and CD's - no solution
<genii> DavidCanarias: Yes. However double check for the /dev name to use. You can also probably put /dev/dvd   instead of /dev/scd01 scd02 etc etc
<ethana2> trilobiti: i think so
<ethana2> yes, doing that and moving the files
<ethana2> basically making the change retroactive
<trilobiti> ethana2: the change won't show untill you close the terminal and open a new one.
<Cristi> Nece228: if you don't have it sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ethana2> i did that
<biouser> how to get WEP/WPA/etc with Hardy?
<trilobiti> ethana2: what does "alias" tell you ?
<biouser> should it work out of the box?
<Nece228> Cristi: i have everythink, i just dont know how to make that cube would be smaller
<ethana2> trilobiti: it gives me all my aliases
<biouser> anyone got the good link to real documentation?
<ethana2> man
<trilobiti> ethana2: yes, but is what you want there ?
<Cristi> Nece228: the rotate cube option, look for zoom
<ethana2> trilobiti: ..no, it's a function
<beli> ethana2: what do you want to add to your bashrc?
<DavidCanarias> genii: it won't accept . command not found!!! I'm going round in circles, I will try bot's suggestion. Thks everyone
<Nece228> Cristi: thanks it worked
<ethana2> beli: a remove command that puts files in the trash
<Cristi> Nece228: no problem
<ethana2> and i've got it, but nautilus doesn't see them
<trilobiti> ethana2: I'm not very familiar with functions. I'd do what you want with a simple bash script in /usr/local/bin
<unop> ethana2, i've tried it too - and dolphin doesn't list the files in trash either
<ethana2> ohhhhhhhhh
<unop> ethana2, there must be something more to this
<ethana2>  ~
<ethana2> view -> show hiddent
<ethana2> that'll be it!  Wow, thanks guys!
<trilobiti> ethana2: cheers
<unop> trilobiti, a function is just like a script.  function foo () { commands here; }
<trilobiti> unop: And how goes that get called ?
<dxdemetriou> can I make Network Manager to use the same mac address when I'm using vpn?
<unop> trilobiti, foo arg1 arg2 arg3 etc
<trilobiti> unop: quite simple I see. thanks for that, didn't know it :)
<Cristi> trilobiti: i have one too xD what is a bash script?
<llauradog> hello all?
<llauradog> does anyone know what happened to ubuntu 8.10?
<beli> trilobiti: you can read more about it in the bash programming howto --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<Cristi> beli: thanks
<llauradog> it was supposed to be released yesterday
<unop> !8.10 | llauradog
<ubottu> llauradog: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<unop> llauradog, not for a month yet
<llauradog> oohhh..
<llauradog> october
<llauradog> got it!
<llauradog> thanks unop
<unop> np
<TJ-42> LjL: no luck with reinstalling any packages or downgrading libcairo2.  firefox-3 and fusion-icon still fail with libcairo errors
<coke19> hello
<histolo2> Hoadri: just came to thank you, i'm in ubuntu right now.
<beli> TJ-42: can you put the error output on nopaste?
<llauradog> see you guys!
<coke19> i need some help with an apache2 virtual host problem
<beli> coke19: just ask
<trilobiti> coke19: ask and if anyone knows, will answer
<unop> coke19, ask the channel your question - if's its quite complicated, there's always #apache
<sanguisdex> any one know when the new gimp 2.6 will be added to the back ports?
<Gigacore> Cristi: have some errors
<DavidCanarias> genii: LjL:  favro:  I tried Brasero for blanking and in tools it says DVD, but it won't allow me to blank as it says its not writable with the current set of plugins???? Any ideas please????
<Gigacore> Cristi: in phpMyAdmin, I am getting this error: Your configuration file contains settings (root with no password) that correspond to the default MySQL privileged account. Your MySQL server is running with this default, is open to intrusion, and you really should fix this security hole.
<beli> Gigacore: you need to read howto set a password for the mysql-root-user
<trilobiti> DavidCanarias: I'd read some documentation about "cdrecord". I'm sure it's possible to do it as that's what the other utilities use internally.
<jakex> hello all!
<Gigacore> beli: okay
<unop> Gigacore, and then edit your phpMyAdmin config file to reflect the password change .
<TJ-42> beli: Here are the errors messages from fusion-icon and firefox-3.0  both are similar.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/52890/
<coke19> vhost not resolving the http request to ip address just serves the default page on the default server
<Gigacore> unop: ok
<DavidCanarias> trilobiti: Thks but I dont have any problems with the CDs its just DVDs. Where could I get the info???
<Cristi> Gigacore: you should have a security link in the menu where u can put passwords
<beli> TJ-42: check the date of /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2 ....is it correct....you told that you just reinstalled the libs....take care if its a symlink
<unop> coke19, is apache listening on that ip address?
<jakex> someone can help me with a freaking mdadm/raid pro?
<DavidCanarias> I can delete a CD with brasero no problem just like all the other programs!!! But not DVD!!!!!!
<favro> DavidCanarias: I'm sorry but I don't use rewritable dvds - I don't even use dvds
<Nece228> can i have desktop ball instead of desktop cube in my hard heron?
<Kaffien> is it possible to get gimp 2.6 on ubuntu yet?
<coke19> apache is listening on both interfaces
<TJ-42> beli: 2008-10-01 11:32 libcairo.so.2 -> libcairo.so.2.17     and     2008-06-04 11:45 libcairo.so.2.17.3
<trilobiti> DavidCanarias: I'd look for some option to the "cdrecord" to specify dvd instead of cd. I'm not familiar with it though so I wouldn't know exactly.
<unop> coke19, do you have a vhost config file for the particular IP address/domain name ??
<AzizLight> I have the dev version of fb, I saw that in the apps file there is [app] (name=fbrun) . Can I just put the name of the app in parenthesis or I have to use name= ?
<kika> how to let root login in on ubuntu?
<unop> coke19, usually called a site - in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<LjL> !root | kika
<ubottu> kika: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<coke19> the ip address is config to specific address with serv name
<jakex> i have huge probs with a raid1  -> device bu8sy
<trilobiti> kika: you don't want that!
<Gigacore> Cristi: ok, lemme see
<DavidCanarias> trilobiti: Appreciate your help. It seems nobody knows how to blank a DVD around here. Incredible so we've still all got lots to learn!!!!
<beli> TJ-42: so it looks like you have different versions on your system.....get rid of the old versions to make sure your software is using the new ones
<trilobiti> DavidCanarias: indeed. :)
<unop> coke19, but how exactly have you done that??
<Jeruvy> if you choose to print to pdf, where exactly does the output go?  Is there some setting behind the scenes?
<kika> not really... some application run different on root or user login.
<TJ-42> beli: sorry I guess my paste missed the .3 at the end, there is only one version
<beli> TJ-42: ok
<LjL> DavidCanarias: it does say "The generic SCSI-3/mmc-3 DVD+RW driver is auto-selected whenever a DVD+RW medium is found in an appropriate writer. [...] Note that for unknown reason, the DVD-Plus alliance does not like that there is a simulation mode nor a way to erase DVD+RW media."
<trilobiti> kika: First you'd have to enable root login altogether in /etc/shadow
<unop> trilobiti, please don't suggest this
<kika> for example, one software i install a plugin using "sudo " , but I can't use this plugin on user login without sudo.
<unop> !supportroot | trilobiti
<ubottu> trilobiti: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
 * trilobiti backs in fear and stops!
<coke19> confg file <VirtualHost 192.168.0.27:*>
<coke19> DocumentRoot /home/www/mysite.com
<coke19> ServerName www.mysite.com
<coke19> <Directory "/home/www/mysite">
<coke19> allow from all
<FloodBot2> coke19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beli> TJ-42; at first try this; sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox-3.0 && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0     and retry to start ff
<unop> coke19, use a pastebin and dump this there.
<JuJuBee> Has anybody had any luck with the Linksys  WUSB600N  adapter with Ubuntu?
<coke19> first time IRC
<genii> coke19: Unless you own "www.mysite.com" don't use it as servername
<trilobiti> kika: you might want to wrap the scripts you need inside some other script tha uses sudo
<coke19> i own my site, i have dns forward www to public static ip
<TJ-42> beli: ok, the error still occurs
<coke19> the router port forward 80 to server
<coke19> so when i request www.mysite.com the server responds with default web page
<unop> coke19, is www.mysite.com set to resolve to your router's public IP address??
<coke19> yes
<beli> TJ-42: ok...run ldconfig ...maybe it gives an error....retry afterwards
<unop> coke19, ok, so what's the problem then? this virtual host does not take effect??
<coke19> yes
<jakexct> hi all
<LjL> DavidCanarias: there is a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623889 , not that it seems very informative
<TJ-42> beli: ldconfig does nothing, just returns me to the prompt
<unop> coke19, try changing the VirtualHost directive to.   <VirtualHost www.mysite.com>
<beli> TJ-42: thats normal  behaviour
<unop> coke19, or even <VirtualHost *>
<Revan> Hi...I am using linux only and I need a reliable backup system to back up my personal data (banking, work, study material and source code). What should I use? Emphasis on reliability. I will back up over my lan to another computer running ubuntu as well.
<coke19> the default server is on lan address the router is port is forwarding to
<johndebow> dose anyone know the name of that video for americas got talent where the woman go's crazy and start talking to her self?
<JuJuBee> Revan : use rsync
<kika> not exactly, I want to use a plugin in eclipse that root can use, but the user can't without sudo! Do you use eclipse on ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> LjL: Thks again..... My heads spinning as I am using a DVD-RW. I've discovered some plugins are missing. One called growisofs which I will try. I have it downloaded in a tar.gz file and need to find out how to install it? Any help your end?
<unop> coke19, right, but your using a private IP address to serve a public site
<TJ-42> beli: ok, i see.  runnig it didnt fix the problem though :/
<trilobiti> kika: I haven't used eclipse.
<unop> coke19, that can't be right
<coke19> when using name based hosting it works, but i am planning to host differnet sites with ssl
<beli> Revan: if you have big files and want incrementel backup....use rsync.......if you just want to copy them over use ftp or the encrypted scp as a part of openssh
<Ali_ix> !backup | Revan
<ubottu> Revan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SuperMerlin> @all
<LjL> DavidCanarias: do NOT try to install tarballs. growisofs is available in the dvd+rw-tools package, "sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools"
<Revan> Thanks JuJuBee, I will give it a try. (rsync)
<unop> coke19, see - http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/name-based.html
<coke19> i have bind9 working and resolving the ip address correctly to mysite.com and www.mysite.com
<roukoun> i am using aterm and i want to change the 'roukoun@Nebula:~$' to ':~$'... can anyone tell me how to do it?
<unop> coke19, but does bind resolve www.mysite.com to 192.168.0.27 ??
<JuJuBee> Anybody know much about USB WiFi adapters? (WUSB600N)
<beli> TJ-42: i don't gave access to a box running ubuntu atm so i cannot check the binaries/libs
<bibi__> I can connect to g wireless but not to b wireless. How do I configure ubuntu to allow b connection?
<unop> coke19, i should think not and be surprised if it does - it shouldn't
<beli> TJ-42: but can you check what ldd $(which firefox) is telling you
<coke19> i read that document, the problem is that ssl requires the ip be different to work correctly
<coke19> yes
<concretesledge> jrib you there?
<jakextag> re
<kika> the plugin is a .tar.gz package , I installed follow instruction "sudo tar zvf <to some extention dir>", follow that, root can use this plugin, but the users can't!
<unop> roukoun, you'll need to change the PS1 environmental variable - it's defined in ~/.bashrc
<DavidCanarias> LjL: Thks for some positive news and will go thru the terminal. I'll keep u all informed!!!
<coke19> bind is running on localhost
<concretesledge> jrib i was wondering if you could give me my IP address
<concretesledge> from earlier
<concretesledge> im at school now.
<jakextag> need help with mdadm !
<LjL> kika, i don't know about that plugin, but NEVER LOGIN IN X AS ROOT FOR ANY REASON
<DrX> PLEASE write your senators (google write senate) and demand that they reject the sham $700B taxpayer-funded Wall Street bailout!  It's a bad deal for all but the 1% of wealthiest Americans and the politicians and the justifications are simply lies.
<coke19> ran dig command and nslookup on mysite.com www.mysite.com
<roukoun> unop: the following content refers to the xterm not to aterm i think... '# If this is an xterm set the title to user@host:dir'
<LjL> kika, which plugin would that be anyway?
<concretesledge> jrib nvm
<coke19> resolv to 192.168.0.27
<Jeruvy> DrX your a moron.
<kika> thank you LjL. a plugin that can integration Qt with eclipse
<DavidCanarias> LjL: I did the install and retried Braser and it says the same thing about the plugins!!!! What a problem eh???
<LjL> Jeruvy: insults either
<unop> roukoun, that's the title not the prompt - search for PS1
<beli> thanks LjL
<LjL> kika: does it have a name?
<DavidCanarias> Can't believe blanking a DVD is impossible to do
<beli> DavidCanarias: you can overwrite it
<coke19> the issue seems to be that apache does not resolv the ip, just serves the default page unless set on name hosting
<kika> yes, its name is qt-eclipse-integration-linux.x86-1.4.3.tar.gz
<DavidCanarias> beli: That would do the trick so how do I do that
<Pici> DavidCanarias: K3B should overwrite data on a dvd-rw when you go to write to it.
<roukoun> unop: the only point that PS1 appears is here: '# set a fancy prompt (non-color, unless we know we "want" color)'
<Cristi> beli: is blanking a dvd even possible if it's not RW ? i don't think so
<unop> coke19, you might like to ask the guys in #apache then
<coke19> same server
<unop> yea
<unop> roukoun, try this.  PS1=":\$ "
<coke19> thanks
<coke19> bye
<unop> roukoun, if that sets your prompt to how you want it - you could place the line in ~/.bashrc
<beli> Cristi: using a knife or similiar tools ;)   no disk and drive need to support RW features for sure
<faria> hello
<DavidCanarias> beli: Pici:  Ummm..... then it seems its not necessary to blank first!!! I am trying it now and your idea seems to be working on K3B for the moment!!! Thks a lot
<faria> hi
<faria> how r u all
<Pici> DavidCanarias: Sure
<beli> DavidCanarias: for sure not...you can just tell it to overwrite written stuff
<LjL> DavidCanarias: try perhaps dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/whatever
<faria> Pici i want to access my xp from ubuntu plz tell me how ?
<beli> DavidCanarias: deleting it is nothing else then overwriting it with FF or ZERO
<trilobiti> faria: in the same machine ?
<kika> faria: double system
<DavidCanarias> LjL: I tried that, but nothing!!!!! Seems to be the solution just overwriting as beli and Pici say
<faria> double system
<DavidCanarias> beli: sorry dont understand FF or ZERO how do I do that
<faria> i have two pc
<faria> one ubuntu one xp
<TJ-42> alright, I still haven't solved the problem with firefox-3.0, fusion-icon, and compiz not working, but now I have a new problem.  In the Synaptic Package Manager when I choose Settings and Repositories, the window flashes and does nothing.  What could cause this?
<trilobiti> faria: have you tried to mount your ntfs(XP) partition ?
<faria> using ubuntu
<Cristi> faria: why don't you use vnc?
<kika> faria: mount you xp disk on ubuntu .
<beli> DavidCanarias: i dont know the value used for "blank"...."  it was "FF" in hex somedays.......it's just a value that shows the system: no data --> blank disk.....
<roukoun> unop: i didnt really understand what you mean... here http://paste.ubuntu.com/52896/ is my ~/.bashrc . can you tell me what i have to change from here?
<aho_> http://pastebin.com/m75ccf261
<aho_> I'm having trouble writing a udev rule for my touch screen
<beli> DavidCanarias: the disc is never really empty....it's filled with that blank-value
<unop> roukoun, what did you want your prompt to be?
<Masteredu> Hello wonderfulllllllllll ubuntu world !!!
<Masteredu> :D
<roukoun> unop: ':~$'
<thebigkick> yo
<shepherd> why does ubuntu suck?
<unop> roukoun, type this out in your terminal now.   PS1=":\w\$ "
<thebigkick> ubuntu is great
<unop> roukoun, tell me if that's what you expect?
<Masteredu> ubuntu kick ass!!!
<Masteredu> :P
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<plytheman> I <3 ubuntu, if only I could connect to a network drive
<Revan> shephard...because you probably dont know how it works?
<Masteredu> lol by me all my network things goes
<unop> Revan, please defer
<Masteredu> with cable and with Wlan all goes by me
<trilobiti> plytheman: define network drive ?
<plytheman> some server on my schools network
<trilobiti> plytheman: running .. ?
<shepherd> i know what is does
<shepherd> #chemistry
<plytheman> just holding folders and files
<Pici> shepherd: Do you actually have a support question?
<plytheman> just a drive
<Masteredu> Ubuntu kick assas!
<roukoun> unop: that's it!!!! and it will remain like this every time i log in or i have to execute the command to take effect?
<plytheman> but no matter what I try on ubuntu i cant get into it
<shepherd> yeah why does ubuntu never want to install?
<plytheman> meanwhile vista works fine...
<trilobiti> plytheman: running? What makes it a network drive? Windows share style? ftp ? rsync ?
<plytheman> its a windows share, sorry
<unop> roukoun, no, you'll need to put that line at the very end of your ~/.bashrc  .. line #75
<tony_> I'm looking for some kind of app to display hardware statistics in ubuntu, like in a sidepane or something; Anyone have any ideas?
<faria> i said i have 2 pc one running xp n one runing ubuntu so i want to use remote desktop to view my xp from ubuntu ??
<trilobiti> plytheman: you'd check "samba" then
<unop> roukoun, only then will it stick
<Pici> shepherd: We need more details than that if you want us to be able to help you.
<Masteredu> windows shares goes super with smb !!!
<Cristi> faria: yes use vnc
<Masteredu> ;D
<trilobiti> plytheman: that's what linux uses to access window shares with SMB
<faria> vnc ?
<roukoun> unop: thanks a lot!!!
<shepherd> wont install from 8.04 live cd or alternative cd.  wont install from 7.1 live cd...i'm trying the 7.1 alternative cd right now lets hope this works or back to xp for me
<DavidCanarias> beli and all... Seems it didn't work.  the original info is still on the disc. I will try later. Thanks everyone for your kind help although we didn't get anywhere
<Cristi> faria: http://www.realvnc.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi
<shepherd> what time zone is chicago?
<beli> DavidCanarias: you need to tell your burning software to OVERWRITE already burned sessions...
<Masteredu> VNC is allready installed
<Masteredu> on all ubuntu versions
<Masteredu> i think
<IdleOne> shepherd: by wont install. what do you mean? does the cd boot? you getting any errors?
<Cristi> faria: yes.. i'd install a vnc server on the windows pc and one viewer on ubuntu
<plytheman> I go to "Connect to Network" and tell it 'windows share' for the server 'ac-biolab' and the folder /users/students/patrick_lynch and punch in my user name for school accounts
<plytheman> it asks for a password and all that
<plytheman> then tells me I'm denied
<Masteredu> you only musst to places>network> and now klick on Windows Network
<Masteredu> then you see all Windows Networks
<shepherd> the cd boots on 8.04 but i get buffer errors. on the alternate cd i get can not find something.  and on 7.1 live i get half way through installation and it crashes.
<Masteredu> Ubuntu is to a windows network when you search it in the network arround in windows xp etc.
 * plytheman waits for it to load the windows network...
<kika> congratulations!  I can use the plugin with user login now on ubuntu! It's great!
<TJ-42> If I install ubuntu 8.10 alpha (or beta when it comes out), can I upgrade those versions to the release version when it comes out, or would I have to (or should) reinstall?
<IdleOne> TJ-42: upgrade
<stat_cs> something REALLY weird just happened. I have Ubuntu server 8.04 and the machine was rebooted. Upon reloading there was a GUI all of a sudden? What happened? I never installed a GUI on the machine! It always was pure command line. any ideas?
<plytheman> okay, I can see the windows network, 'HOME' 'MSHOME' etc etc
<Pici> !final | TJ-42
<ubottu> TJ-42: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Intrepid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<unop> TJ-42, package updates should be enough - but keep posted
<Masteredu> jeah i have sayed it goes
<Masteredu> :P
<plytheman> but I dont see where ac-biolabserver is
<Masteredu> now search your network
<le_mischa> you should not install a pre-release-version on a production system
<Masteredu> it would be easy
<FloodBot2> Masteredu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plytheman> or the domain UMLADCO that it should be on
<Masteredu> mac sucks
<Masteredu> or?
<beli> TJ-42: got the output for me? ;)
<IdleOne> Masteredu: or you will be banned
<eth01> threats!
<Masteredu> why i will be banned
<Masteredu> becouse spam?
<eth01> yum.
<unop> !enter | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> Masteredu: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.  Also, please try and keep on topic.
<IdleOne> because you are making the channel scroll for no reason. say what you have to say and don't hit ENTER every 3 words
<Masteredu> :( but this chanel is so empty
<LjL> 1406 people, so empty
<IdleOne> 1406 users. that is not empty
<Pici> Masteredu: You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Masteredu: If you're looking for a social channel, may I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Masteredu> ok
<unop> Masteredu, it's still no reason to cause unnecessary scrolling - make yourself easily read.
<Masteredu> but the logs sucks like entered and leave etc.
<TJ-42> beli: ah sorry, I missed that you had asked for it, hold on.  I appreciate the help
<Masteredu> how can i change this?
<Ali_ix> we are having serious problems here recently :| ppl who feel bored :|
<IdleOne> Masteredu: please don't msg me without asking :)
<LjL> Masteredu: depends on your irc client
<shepherd> what is a proxy?
<Masteredu> with a proxy you can surf through a other ip
<trilobiti> shepherd: do a google search for "squid proxy"
<le_mischa> of course it has nothing to do with unnecessary scrolling if 5 people tell the rules and suggest the same things :)
<stat_cs> something REALLY weird just happened. I have Ubuntu server 8.04 and the machine was rebooted. Upon reloading there was a GUI all of a sudden? What happened? I never installed a GUI on the machine! It always was pure command line. any ideas? wtf?
<LjL> shepherd: a proxy is a server that works as a relay between a client and another server
<fx3> shepherd, this isnt the channel to ask that sort of thing...
<plytheman> When I go to 'Add Server' I get the window asking me for a password, but then it fails to mount
<tony_> any good sidepanel programs that display statistics?
<unop> shepherd, a service that services requests on your behalf
<shepherd> fx3, kinda because i just installed ubuntu and it asked me what proxy i wanted to use
<Masteredu> how can i join ubuntu offtopic?
<shepherd> ok
<LjL> Masteredu: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fx3> shepherd, if you dont know what it is, dont use one, leave it blank
<LjL> fx3, why not.
<IdleOne> le_mischa: if 5 people give the rules then it must mean that it is a serious rule and should be followed without comment :)
<Masteredu> ﻿/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<shepherd> i did
<Masteredu> dont goes
<Ali_ix> Masteredu: teh way joined here, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> Masteredu: without a leading space.
<beli> IdleOne: that's so untrue
<kika> did it again , plz!
<Masteredu> wuhu it goes
<Masteredu> thanks
<LjL> pffffff
<beli> IdleOne: if 5 ppl tell you to kill yourself...you won't do it
<Revan> Ok...I have read through the rsync man page...Any other tips? Like for instance, should I put a bunch of rsync commands in a script file and schedule it to be run every day? Or is there another tool I should use with it? (This is with regards to performing reliable backups of data)
<twocarlo> type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> he did
<plytheman> how would I get on the share from the terminal?
<Cristi> beli: how do i use a while loop for bash?
<LjL> Cristi: while condition; do command; done
<Ali_ix> Revan: you use some apps that work son topp of rsync to make backup/restore process easier
<beli> Cristi: read the programming howto
<IdleOne> beli: it is simple IRC is not a democracy. there are users and there are OPS, the ops make and enforce the rules. The OPS decision is final.
<plytheman> browsing through nautilus is starting to frustrate me and it doesn't see things that I know are there...
<beli> Cristi: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<dooglus> plytheman: what things?
<plytheman> other network locations
<beli> IdleOne: it isn't final
<plytheman> when I'm at home I have to use pyneighborhood to get to my shared folders
<Flannel> beli: Regardless of operators or not, they *are* in fact the channel rules, not silly suggestions.  So you should be following them even without people having to tell you repeatedly.
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ali_ix> http://siabarafs.com/1387/07/08/darabad-2/
<plytheman> just browsing through nautilus it never sees them
<Ali_ix> oh, sorry, wrong tab
<beli> fannel, IdleOne: but it is ok to discuss the channel rules...i didnt tell they are all stupid...but it must be allowed to discuss them
<Masteredu> when does ubuntu use kde ?
<rrththe> hi - i have a knackered disk, and i'm getting "SRST failed" in the dmesg, any ideas?
<IdleOne> beli: I see you just want to argue for arguments sake. I am done with this convo. Any ubuntu support related issues you might have? if not please feel free to help someine
<unop> Masteredu, if you use kubuntu..
<Flannel> beli: Actually, discussion of channel rules belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops, not here.
<rrththe> trying to recover some data from it
<Cristi> beli: thanks!
<LjL> beli: it's not ok to discuss the rules *in this channel*, since it is for support. join -offtopic, or -irc, or -ops if you want to take them to the ops
<TJ-42> beli: I think I did it right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/52900/
<Masteredu> unop i mean when use ubuntu kde as the standard interface
<Masteredu> and delete gnome
<Revan> Masteredu, when it is called Kubuntu.
<Masteredu> revan: -..-
<HappyHater> gnome > kde
<unop> Masteredu, if you want to change to KDE - install the kubuntu-desktop package
<beli> IdleOne: i didnt start that shit :) i just gave my2cents, better check who initially started that discussion
<vick> whats this channel all about anyway
<Gigacore> ﻿I added the password for mysql-root-user, but now in phpmyadmin it says "No Priviledges" to create new database tables
<unop> !language | beli
<ubottu> beli: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tony_> any good sidepanel programs that display statistics?
<Gigacore> what's next ?
<Flannel> Masteredu: What's wrong with that?  Kubuntu is still Ubuntu (the distro).
<LjL> --- end of discussion ---
<Masteredu> i have order a ubuntu cd when it will come ( i have order today)
<beli> Flannel: maybe...but he/she/it has not been told to go there first.....
<Pici> vick: This is the Official Ubuntu Support Channel.
<Revan> Which front end for rsync should I use? Ephasis on reliability and ease of use?
<beli> TJ-42: wait i'll check
<LjL> Masteredu: depends on many factors, might take two weeks, might take three months
<blind> front end? who uses those?
<stat_cs> something REALLY weird just happened. I have Ubuntu server 8.04 and the machine was rebooted. Upon reloading there was a GUI all of a sudden? What happened? I never installed a GUI on the machine! It always was pure command line. any ideas? wtf? this is crazy!
<LjL> stat_cs: which GUI?
<stat_cs> LjL, looks like GNOME
<fx3> i have installed lilo instead of grub, and there is no lilo.conf, what gives?
<IdleOne> stat_cs: seems someone installed a GUI
<blind> stat_cs: did you maybe install a package that came with it?
<LjL> stat_cs: pastebin the output of "cat /var/log/dpkg.log"
<stat_cs> blind, only thing i did make a new password
<stat_cs> LjL, pastebining
<shepherd> !best city
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best city
<beli> TJ-42: hmm...no cairo linked there...or am i missing somewhat?
<LjL> ?
<shepherd> !best county
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best county
<Gigacore> Cristi: ﻿I added the password for mysql-root-user, but now in phpmyadmin it says "No Priviledges" to create new database tables, what's next ?
<LjL> !botabuse | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Wipster> hey all, is it possible to seperate a network into two parts which cannot see each other but can see the internet, all coming in on one interface (eth0)
<beli> TJ-42: bbl
<LjL> !away > agib|away    (agib|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> agib|away, please see my private message
<faria> how can i find my local area computers
<TJ-42> beli: it didn't mention cairo there no, but it still has this problem
<Cristi> Gigacore: are you logged in as root?
<TJ-42> ok
<Wipster> I have been trying to use aliasing and a dhcp to put people in the correct subnet but sofar I have been un successfull as my computer has been able to ping both 192.168.2.1 and 1.1
<unop> Revan, duplicity might be good, grsync too, I use dirvish
<LjL> stat_cs: installing the "pastebinit" package may make it simpler
<sipior> fx3:  you'll need to run liloconfig first
<dxdemetriou> how can I make network manager to use an existing tap0 interface and no creating new?
<stat_cs> LjL, already have it
<Ali_ix> Revan: check Areca backup for a gui soloution
<stat_cs> LjL, it just keeps saying "http://www.pastebin.com
<unop> Wipster, and which subnet is your computer part of?
<Wipster> mine was part of 1.1
<IdleOne> !paste | stat_cs
<ubottu> stat_cs: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LjL> stat_cs: how are you using it?
<trilobiti> I'm off. Take care everyone.
<Masteredu> why does cairo-dock lag
<fx3> ahhh, sipior ive beein looking in /boot/lilo.conf, and its it /etc, thanks very much :)
<Revan> Ali_ix, will try it.
<Cristi> Gigacore: sorry i have to go.. cheers
<unop> Wipster, was part of? how about now?
<stat_cs> sudo pastebinit /var/log/dpkg.log
<stat_cs> LjL, ^^
<LjL> stat_cs: no, cat /varLog/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<Wipster> unop, it still is I have reverted my changed that I was making and searching for help in the matter
<unop> Wipster, what separates 1.x from 2.x ? and is the subnet mask 255.255.255.0 for both?
<LjL> stat_cs: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<unop> LjL, useless use of cat :)
<dxdemetriou> how can I make network manager to use an existing tap0 interface when using vpn and no creating a new one?
<LjL> unop, <censored>
<unop> pastebinit < /var/log/dpkg.log
<stat_cs> LjL, cat: /varLog/dpkg.log: No such file or directory
<stat_cs> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<stat_cs> LjL, pastebinit always worked for me before
<unop> stat_cs, wrong filename
<LjL> unop: except that the day he'll want to pastebin some actual command output, he'd try to use that syntax again and fail
<LjL> stat_cs, see the message i sent before that one - i made a typo
<stat_cs> LjL, I see. I am pastebining output and not a fiel
<unop> LjL, errm, why?  pastebinit < file # will always work?
<s0101> hi
<Masteredu> bye
<plytheman> can someone tell me how to open the windows share in the terminal?
<LjL> unop: *command output*, not file. this time it's a file, granted, but it might not be
<Wipster> unop, the subnet is 255.255.255.0 for both yes - I was hoping both subnets couldn't see each other
<unop> LjL, ohh command output .. pastebinit < <(command)   #then :)
<LjL> unop: meh
<plytheman> I did something yesterday that almost worked, but I forget the command
<Awsoonn> I have a dir with a lot fo files named XXX-###.ext and I want to replace XXX with YYY. How can I do that without doing it manually for all of the files?
<s0101> i have problems after formating my usb wich was containing ubuntu i try to put files on the empty usb but it says "Error opening file '/media/disk/Kiss - Deuce.mp3': Permission denied"
<unop> Wipster, well, what separates (or joins) the two subnets ??  a router
<unop> ?
<LjL> Awsoonn: "man rename", it uses regular expressions.
<jimmygoon> Do people still use miro or is there a new better thing?
<Ali_ix> Awsoonn: you may need to write a simple shellscript for that
<jim_p> plytheman: nautilus //192.168.1.1/pc/folder ?
<Awsoonn> LjL: thanks.. should have known...
<ironfoot_495> Hi I'm installing ubuntu 8.04 on a new Asus Dsvb-d and I'm using a scsi adaptec and I really need help on how to get this done?
<stat_cs> LjL, still cant do it.
<s0101> any clue?
<Natenjo> hey guyes..i've got a problem... i installed ubuntu (latest version) and i can log in but now after a while i can still log in but when i install something and have to enter the admin password it always says its incorrect... but i always log in with it and i havent made any new user accounts etc :(....
<unop> Awsoonn, for i in *.ext; do mv -v "$i" "${i//XXX/YYY}"; done
<plytheman> I tried nautilus smb://ac-biolabserver/users/students/my_name which would be the folder
<LjL> stat_cs: what does it say now?
<plytheman> but it said not to use nautilus...
<matreya6>  I'm trying to get my SB Live to produce sound, specifically MIDI. I also have a builtin card Analog Devices 1980, as part of my VIA 8237 chipset. I don't get any errors while playing midi files, but no sound whatsoever. All ALSA output channels are maxed out. My speakers are connected to my SBLive
<ironfoot_495> ASUS DSVB_D SERVER
<LjL> Natenjo: type "sudo true" in a terminal, does it ask for a password?
<shepherd> which is better 7.1 or 8.04 as far as support for applications and stuff that works on it and what not?
<Ali_ix> unop: nice one liner :)
<ironfoot_495> ASUS DSVB-D SERVER
<stat_cs> LjL, KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<unop> Ali_ix, though i prefer.  rename 's/XXX/YYY/' *.ext
<Pici> ironfoot_495: Can you phrase that as a question?
<Natenjo> LjL: hold on i'll try...
<plytheman> it tells me that it failed to mount the windows share and to try a different viewer
<LjL> stat_cs: well, since you apparently have a GUI... pastebin using copy&paste from the GUI ;)
<s0101> when i right klick on the usb stick and look at permission it says the permissions of "disk" could not be determined
<Awsoonn> unop: THANK YOU
<stat_cs> LjL, I see. I have to go to the machine for that. I was just SSHing - brb
<ironfoot_495> Pici: Yes is there somewhere to get the details on installing ubuntu on a DSVB-D SERVER?
<Natenjo> <LjL>: it always says "soory, try again"
<LjL> Natenjo: type "groups | grep admin", does it output anything?
<matreya6> s0101: Normally USB sticks are formatted as Fat16/32. Those Filesystems don't support access rights in terms of users/ groups
<Natenjo> <LjL>: hold n...
<Wipster> unop, yeh a router joins the two networks (sorry I didn't understand the first time)
<s0101> how can i fix it i just want to be able to storage files on it
<ironfoot_495> I've run into a problem trying to get drivewrs for the SCSI??
<fophillips> My touchscreen makes X slow down so much it is unusable <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5888297>
<unop> Wipster, ok, it's probable that the router allows cross-subnet communication - i can't think of anything else that would allow you to pind 2.x from 1.1
<Pici> ironfoot_495: Are you trying to install Ubuntu Server?
<stat_cs> LjL, its empty anyways  =C
<manishroy> hi everybody
<ironfoot_495> Pici: YES!!!
<matreya6> s0101, Normally you should be able to write to the stick, do you get any errors while trying that?
<unop> Wipster, perhaps you should be looking to configure the router to stop people from pinging across subnets
<Pici> ironfoot_495: On a RAID?
<unop> Wipster, s/pind/ping/
<ironfoot_495> Pici: on dula processors!!!
<matreya6> s0101, does sudo fdisk -l show your partitions on your USB stick?
<ironfoot_495> Pici: No just have one SCSI Hard Drive
<Pici> ironfoot_495: Dual processors shouldnt have any effect on the install.  Where are you having difficutly?
<s0101> it says
<s0101> Error opening file '/media/disk/Kiss - Deuce.mp3': Permission denied"
<LjL> stat_cs: then you need to fix that. boot into recovery mode (you need to select it in your GRUB menu, if you don't see any menu when booting, then hit Esc repeatedly just before the BIOS hands off control to the system), and type "adduser your-user-name admin"
<Wipster> unop, ok well its loaded with linux I tried adding a iptables rule to stop 192.168.1.0/24 communicating with 192.168.2.0/24 and vice versa but it didn't seem to work
<stat_cs> LjL, could restarting via control-alt-delete have done that
<LjL> stat_cs: no
<ironfoot_495> The DRivers for the Adaptec and getting it to see the leth0
<stat_cs> LjL, okay. I can boot into recovery mode.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> i just did a sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<ShadowBelmolve> how i put GDM in Default DIsplay Manager?
<Natenjo> LjL: it says "natenjo adm default cdrom floppy audio dip video plugindev fuse lpadmin admin"
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> and my 8.04 doesnt boot up
<LjL> stat_cs: what the heck, forget everything
<s0101> i see them
<fx3> do i need to run sudo lilo everytime i edit /etc/lilo.conf (even if im editing one line, 'vga=ask' )
<Wipster> unop, I am a bit inexperianced with networking and linux but I am sure I can make it work somehow
<LjL> stat_cs: i thought i was talking to Natenjo now
<s0101> what should i do?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: any errors while boot?
<LjL> stat_cs: you meant /var/log/dpkg.log is empty?
<matreya6> s101: Please binpost the output of sudo fdisk -l and tell me which drive is your USB drive
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> now. it gave some error after update were downloaded. and then when i give "sudo apt-get" it said "/usr/bin/sudo"some error
<ironfoot_495> Pici: Not seeing the eth0 or eth1 or the SCSI ?
<stat_cs> LjL, oh. I restarted...should I boot into recovery anyways?
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: yes. i ran the debug mode. kernel panic
<Pici> ironfoot_495: So you've already installed?
<LjL> stat_cs: no, no. that was for natenjo
<Natenjo> what was for me ljL??
<s0101> check it out
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m288a0c54
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: tried to bootup with older kernels available?
<stat_cs> LjL, oh. so I should boot back into the 8.04 server kernel yes?
<LjL> Natenjo, your /etc/sudoers file is likely wrong... you need to boot into recovery mode anyway, and fix it
<ironfoot_495> Pici: Well I'm attempting to and these are the problems I'm having.
<tearor> since ive got 2 montors on my ubuntu box, my framerate droped at 70 fps
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: and my caps lock key keeps blinking. and the install stalls. yes i did try to boot to old kernel. same error.
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: there might be some driver issues on new kernel with your hw
<LjL> stat_cs: yes, boot quite normally
<manishroy> Can someone help me??
<unop> Wipster, sure - just takes a little patience and some research .. but this should stop ip forwarding. on the router itself.  echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<tearor> it was over 1000 before
<Natenjo> LjL: ok I'll boot into recovery... hold on :)
<Pici> ironfoot_495: What version of Ubuntu are you trying to install and what adaptec?
<tearor> *ntors
<tearor> *monitors, sorry
<manishroy> Is there no skydome in ubuntu as it is in fedora?
<chamunks> hey is there any way to remove the titlebars from all of my windows in gnome im running a netbook and dont want to waste the space
<stat_cs> LjL, what do you make of the empty log?
<thebigkick> is it possible for HDD to be corrupt for Windoze but still be able to install Ubuntu ???
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: this upgrade was just downloading firefox thunderbird and some libc6
<ironfoot_495> Ubuntu 8.04 and Adaptec  SCSI Card 29320A.
<LjL> stat_cs: that nothing was installed or removed in the past... week, or so, not sure. what about /var/log/dpkg.log.1 ?
<m1r> what kernel modules i need install for virtualbox to start ? using kernel -19 on 8.04
<Natenjo> LjL: can i quarry you??
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: libc6 is the important part
<s0101> i had ubuntu installed on the usb before formating it so thats why the file system is for linux
<thebigkick> IT guy i know said my HDD is busted, i went home and installed Ubuntu
<matreya6> s0101, all the disks I see are formatted wiht linux or swap filesystems, is your USB stick sda or sdc , or sdb (which does not appear on the list)?
<ironfoot_495> Ubuntu 8.04 SERVER and Adaptec  SCSI Card 29320A.
<LjL> Natenjo: i'd rather talk in the channel, but if you prefer
<Pici> thebigkick: It depends if its physically damaged or not.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: then i think that is what failed. or something. coz my distro was upto date till last week.
<thebigkick> not physically damaged
<thebigkick> never spilled anything on it
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: is there a way i can get it back ?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: i am not sure, you need a better diagnosis, you may need to bootup using a live cd, chroot to your current installation and fix something, but i am not sure what to look after
<stat_cs> LjL, looking. the last thing it says before starting the login GUI is starting web server Apache2
<thebigkick> i think the guy is lazy and tried to get more $$$ from me
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> ahem..
<tearor> if you add an old tv, is it normal that the framerate drops?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: once i had serious issues with kernel, i just removed it! but i could get it bakc by magic of chroot
<thebigkick> well nvrmd
<LjL> stat_cs: that isn't necessarily the last thing it *does*, init works asynchronously... anyway, server does come with no GUI, so at once stage you must have got one installed somehow
<s0101> how can i check that?
<stat_cs> LjL, http://pastebin.com/f7b4d7224
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: after all updates were downloaded. and it tried to install. everything stopped working. i mean right click and create a new text file also stopped working. any comand that I run gave an error. even the simple "clear" command
<matreya6> s0101, If the FS is linux, then the files do have user:group permissions so you could add another user with the same credentials or access the files as root.
<profxavier> anyone familiar with Openfire, how do I 'reset' the database ?
<TJ-42> what files are supposed to be in /usr/local/lib vs /usr/lib ?
<s0101> how  there are no files in that disk
<Wipster> unop, that command stopped me from pinging from my computer out to the wan untill I reverted it
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: you may had your / remounted as readonly, based on some errors
<thebigkick> anyone know how to crack wpa?
<thebigkick> collecting packets?
<Revan> bye
<stumpy> Which irc do the userside mounting ppl use?
<chamunks> there was a place in gnome i knew you could edit the titlebar through to change the position of the close iconize and re-size could that place help me rid myself of my titlebars to save screenspace?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|sh: i am noy sure how to troubleshoot kernel panics
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> Ali_ix: i will try to boot up and come online via the live cd
<Pici> ironfoot_495: Doing a little googling reveals that this particular scsi card does software RAID, which is probably why its giving you issues.  You may be able to either disable RAID alltogether from your scsi BIOS, or /msg ubottu RAID   for more install help.
<AJuOnLiNE|sh> brb
<matreya6> s0101, , still you refer to the file '/media/disk/Kiss - Deuce.mp3' of which you expect that it does exist
<LjL> stat_cs: so yesterday you installed or updated a few things... yet, i don't see anything that looks even remotely like a GUI among them
<LjL> stat_cs: is the "gdm" package installed? "ubuntu-desktop"? (check with "apt-cache policy <package>")
<s0101> i try to move it from the harddrive to the usb but that is the error message when i move it
<ironfoot_495> Pici: I appreciate that thanx go after it again Bye!!!
<stat_cs> LjL, can I pm?
<LjL> stat_cs: yes
<onthefence928> so firefox likes to hang alot not letting me do anything, sometimes it'll stop my whole computer from reading input and sometimes it'll just stop firefox
<hope8282> salve
<hope8282> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stat_cs>   Installed: 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1
<stat_cs>   Candidate: 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1
<stat_cs>   Version table:
<stat_cs>  *** 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1 0
<stat_cs>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy-updates/main Packages
<FloodBot2> stat_cs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stat_cs>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<LjL> !it | hope8282
<ubottu> hope8282: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<onthefence928> it also glicthes when i try to maximize youtube videos
<LjL> stat_cs: that's not a pm...
<stat_cs> LjL, sorry. it was "/msg"
<LjL> stat_cs: only the first line ended up in my pm
<l3d> I was wondering is there a way to set a alarm up using the term? like every hour on the hour
<LjL> stat_cs: anyway, what about ubuntu-desktop?
<fx3> onthefence928, sounds like your harddrive is failing to me
<onthefence928> fx3: lol?
<matreya6> s0101, the error message describes that you have a permissions problem. Trying to copy it as root should solve that problem. Try sudo cp /media/disk/Kiss\ -\ Deuce.mp3 ~
<fx3> if you run firefox from terminal, do you get input/output error?
<stat_cs> LjL, pmed
<LjL> stat_cs: that means that you really don't have the server edition installed - you have the whole desktop edition
<stat_cs> LjL, what! how did that happen? Thats impossible! we were running server on this for  months...it just booted into a GUI today.
<stat_cs> LjL, any way that could have happened?
<Natenjo> LjL: so you mean i should scelect root frm that menu...sorrty im not quite sure if we are talking about the same thing ;) http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=recoveryxe6.jpg
<LjL> stat_cs: grep ubuntu-desktop /var/log/dpkg*
<fx3> anyway, i have problem with vga= modes, on forums people talk about models like 765 and 775, while lilo here lists only 0 to 9, and wont let me use any other ones
<LjL> Natenjo: i replied to that in pm. yes, you should.
<stat_cs> LjL, grep: /var/log/dpkg: No such file or directory
<Natenjo> LjL: thx sorry :(
<LjL> stat_cs: with the * at the end
<l3d> I was wondering is there a way to set a alarm up using the term? like every hour on the hour
<Natenjo> LjL: now a root wndows has opend there....
<stat_cs> LjL, did it. now what?
<matreya6> s0101, are you still there?
<LjL> stat_cs: does it say anything?
<stat_cs> LjL, nope
<LjL> Natenjo: fine, now type "nano /etc/sudoers"
<scd_hu> hi all. I want some help about install nvidia driver. I knomw its a well documented thing. I do all like my other box - debian lenny - after the nvidia installer compiles the driver i do a /etc/init.d/gdm start. All things ok, but at the next boot the nvidia kernel modules cannot load. any help?
<Natenjo> LjL: fine done that =)
<Wipster> unop, so what would you recomend as reading material for serperating networks on the same interface? my google powers havn't turned up much...
<LjL> stat_cs: so the desktop wasn't installed any recently. yet, it's most certainly installed. my guess is you've had it for a long time, but for some reason the GUI stayed *disabled* until now, although it was installed
<s0101> yes
<s0101> i cant
<matreya6> s0101, same error?
<LjL> Natenjo: you should see a line that says "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" - is it there?
<stat_cs> LjL, that is weird. Is there a way to check when the Desktop was installed?
<mamo_noob> guy need help pls :)
<LjL> stat_cs: i don't think so. the only way i know is to check the dpkg logs, which we've just done, but those get rotated, so old events aren't recorded anymore
<s0101> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/disk/Kiss - Deuce.mp3'
<s0101> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<stat_cs> LjL, I see. any other possibilties?  glitches maybe?
<unop> Wipster, sub-interfaces perhaps, multiple IP addresses
<LjL> stat_cs: what does "uname -r" say?
<stat_cs> LjL, 2.6.24-19-server
<mamo_noob> i have installed ubuntu on my desktop, now i going to install it to 30gb laptop. can u tell me how much partition for /?
<LjL> stat_cs: so at least the kernel is the right one
<ENeGMA> I'm having a crashing issue with 8.04, is there any general advice on how to resolve Ubuntu crashing?
<stat_cs> LjL, so it should be plausible to remove the Desktop?
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: is your /home separate?
<eight> mamo_noob: one partition
<matreya6> s0101, Can you at least acces the mount /media/disk? Is sda or sdc mounted as /media/disk? Please pastebin the output of mount -l
<LjL> stat_cs: yes, but it might not be easy to remove all of it. it's pretty easy to stop the GUI from starting up, though
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: well, 10g should do it..  Leave you with like 4 g extra space
<stat_cs> LjL, how do you do that?
<amanulla> mamo_noob:it may even start from 5 gbb upto ur wish you can extend
<Jobias> wireless card help! http://hardware4linux.info/component/22055/ suggests that the intel 4965 is good with ubuntu; does anyone have any actual experience? i know of a bunch of 802.11g cards that are good with my system specifically (msi wind), but i'd prefer a draft-N card
<mamo_noob> ﻿danbh_intrepid: yes im going to seperated it
<mamo_noob> okay 10 gig ^^ thx
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: hmm i on live cd now :-/
<LjL> stat_cs: first give me the output of "ls -l /etc/init.d/gdm", to try to find out when it got installed/enabled
<krp-work> can anyone suggest good software for capturing video off a minicam?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: wb
<stat_cs> LjL, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3134 2008-07-17 15:12 /etc/init.d/gdm
<LjL> stat_cs: also the output of "ls -l /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop/copyright"
<amanulla> mamo_noob:during installation many options will be available according to ur need you may follow any one
<stat_cs> LjL, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 725 2008-02-12 09:00 /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-desktop/copyright
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: you could go less, between 6- 8g
<LjL> stat_cs: so it got installed either on 17 July or on 12 February, more likely the latter
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: mount your root partioton, check kernel klogs in /var/log
<webfarmer> hey guys, need some help again... man I feel like a needy F***... k, anyway... I have a folder that has no user rights assigned to it and it's blocking me from writing files to it
<stat_cs> 12 February I was not even here
<LjL> stat_cs: to remove it - sudo apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop gdm
<mamo_noob> how about the swap file? like 1024mb?
<vdsy> webfarmer, chmod?
<stat_cs> LjL, could that cause any error? We have like 20 critical websites running on this server
<fx3> mamo_noob, swap = ram*2
<Natenjo> LjL: sorry it doesnt say anything about "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" there :( ...
<LjL> stat_cs, i cannot guarantee anything... look carefully at the packages this automatically removes, before hitting "Y"... but i do believe it won't cause any problem
<amanulla> mamo_noob:will you like to make a dual boot or keep ubuntu itself?
<amanulla> mamo_noob:prefered double as size as ram
<stat_cs> LjL, will do. thanks a lot
<LjL> Natenjo: then add it (without quotes) as the last line of the file
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=605883, but we need to make sure this is your problem first
<webfarmer> how do  I assign my username to it so that I can get writing privelages
<mamo_noob> im going to install full ubuntu ^^
<mamo_noob> after my desktop hdd fixed im going to install dual boot with 2 hdd :D
<kho_zhi> yo guys,
<fx3> webfarmer, you have two options, chmod the folder so you have access, or chown it to yourself
<LjL> webfarmer: don't do that
<Natenjo> LjL: do i edit the decument with the justyfy thinngy??
<vdsy> webfarmer, chown vdsy file ??
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: not able to open that link you gave. some error.
<kho_zhi> my pc is having a low spec, p4 2.4GHz, 768 of RAM...
<LjL> Natenjo: hell no
<vdsy> dammit
<vdsy> chown username filename
<LjL> Natenjo: leave it exactly as it it, just add that line
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: jsut google 'ubuntu corrupt libc6'
<kho_zhi> when maximizing windows, having lag issue
<kho_zhi> can anyone help?
<jim_p> kho_zhi: do you have a proper driver for your vga installed and configured?
<ne_tru_e> kho_zhi, gnome ?
<amanulla> mamo_noob:if you want to install as simple as possible give "/ 5-7GB ext3" swap"twice as ram" thats all u can see ubuntu on your laptop
<Natenjo> @LjL: ooh now i can cee that you can scroll down in the docement (sorry 4 me for beeing so stupid) and now i saw the "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" thing right in the botton :(
<kho_zhi> yaya gnome, jim_p
<webfarmer_> anyone got a solution
<Mrono> so I have a problem, when i try to logon via ssh it shuts me out and when i try to use webmin i get Failed to open /etc/webmin/sshd/version for writing : Bad file descriptor
<kho_zhi> ya ne_tru_e, gnome
<LjL> Natenjo: is there also "root    ALL=(ALL) ALL" ?
<mamo_noob> and the rest of free space i set it to /home :D
<Mrono> and when i connect via vnc nothing opens
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: yes. i think that is my problem. but how do I mount my partition ?
<Natenjo> LjL: yes :)
<webfarmer_> how do I change the user of a folder
<soundray> webfarmer_: what do the permissions look like exactly? I think you can paste the one line of ls -l output that shows them.
<kho_zhi> jim_p, my graphic card is ATI radeon 9550 128bit 256Mb
<jim_p> webfarmer_: it depends on what you want, otherwise a     chmod 777 file.txt          will do
<stat_cs> LjL, anyhow I am tarring my whole www folder and dumping the databases
<kho_zhi> I use the repo, ATI driver ...
<mamo_noob> installing on progress
<soundray> webfarmer_: I'm worried that it might be a filesystem inconsistency, if it has no permissions whatsoever.
<l3d> I was wondering is there a way to set a alarm up using the term? like every hour on the hour
<jim_p> kho_zhi: you do have fglrx installed properly? direct rendering enabled etc?
<webfarmer_> soundray... when I go an right click on the folder, go to permissions, I see the folder has a user assigned to it of none
<mamo_noob> now trying to play games using wine
<vdsy> webfarmer_, i just told you chown username file
<kho_zhi> jim_p, dunno
<webfarmer_> vdsy, what?
<mamo_noob> drive me crazy to play cod4 and still not working
<LjL> stat_cs, if you would just like to stop the GUI from loading, without removing anything (aside from the file that makes the GUI load), sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<webfarmer_> chown?
<amanulla> mamo_noob:nothing more to set just make any drives you needed
<amanulla> if
<soundray> webfarmer_: please run 'ls -ld /path/to/folder' in terminal
<webfarmer_> these files are my web files... I downloaded them off filezilla
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: open a terminal, make a new directory under /media
<amanulla> mamo_noob:what does this mean "drive me crazy to play cod4"
<soundray> webfarmer_: chown is a terminal command. Please don't use it before we're sure that you don't have a filesystem inconsistency
<Natenjo> LjL, the root thinngy is there as wekk how do i proceed??
<LjL> Natenjo: then i'm not entirely sure why sudo wouldn't work. type "cat /etc/passwd | grep your-user-name", is it user number 1000?
<usuario> hola
<mamo_noob> i cant play cod with wine and make me goes crazy to set it up :D
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: then use sudo fdlisk -l to find your root partition path
<LjL> Natenjo: (that's after exiting nano, ctrl+x)
<LjL> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<webfarmer_> yea the chmod permissions are  drwxrwxrwx for that folder
<usuario> ok
<fx3> how do i change the 'console font size' that was prompted to me during setup of ubuntu?
<soundray> webfarmer_: and the owner and group?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: then type: sudo mount /dev/ROOTPARTITION /media/NEWFOLDER
<webfarmer_> owner is none
<mamo_noob> my partition: / = 10gb, swap = 1024, /home = the rest of the free space
<webfarmer_> group is nogroup
<soundray> webfarmer_: can you please give the entire literal output
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: sudo: fdlisk: command not found
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: how much ram do you have?
<webfarmer_> soundray: what do you mean?
<webfarmer_> soundray? the entire path
<soundray> webfarmer_: I would like to see the full line of output from ls -ld
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: sorry, typo, sudo fdisk -l
<mamo_noob> danbh_intrepid: only 512 mb :( its old lappie that my older sis give me, going to buy one but need to save for later
<amanulla> pls some one suggest  mamo_noob
<amanulla> mamo_noob:is yours 512 mb ram?
<mamo_noob> amanulla: yes
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: well, then the harddrive breakup is good, go for it
<webfarmer_> drwxrwxrwx 15 webfarmer webfarmer 4096 2008-09-29 08:22 cncproducts
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: done
<webfarmer_> I see webfarmer as the group
<ntemis> hello
<Natenjo> LjL: yes it ways 1000:1000:username,,,:/home/natenjo/bin/nash
<webfarmer_> I mean in that line
<ntemis> i need some help with mp3  files
<soundray> webfarmer_: okay, the owner is webfarmer and the group is webfarmer. Nothing about "none" and "nogroup" like you said above.
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:" harddrive breakup is good" means?
<AthlonFanboy> is it true ext3 never fragmentrs?
<Pici> mamo_noob: You'll need to ask in #winehq if you're having an issue with running a specific application.
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: i hope you didn't create separate /var partition while installing!
<ntemis> when i import my greek named mp3s in brasero or nero it doesnt sees them as greek but they are named like chinese
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: no. all on one.
<Flyb> use movie player can play the mp3 file after update the code
<ntemis> is ther anything to do to fix the proplem?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: look on /media/NEWDIR/var/log for messages, dmesg and kernel log files
<webfarmer_> soundray - I know thats the strange part! in my terminal it gives the readout of the group and the user... but when I right click in my gui, it gives me none and nogroup. and I can't write anything to that folder? this is so strange. what do you think the problem could be?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: just read last 10 - 15 lines to see any strange lines
<LjL> Natenjo: i'm quite unsure what the problem would be then
<mamo_noob> woah 12.30 am now
<giggsey> I need a virus scanner from ubuntu to scan for windows virus' on a windows partition. any recommendations?
<ntemis> is very important for me to find a fix
<ntemis> btw greek language is enabled!
<Natenjo> LjL: well I'll just resrt and have a look again...but thanks for your efforts :)
<ntemis> giggsey: use avast
<dragon33> greetings, is there a gui based program to zip files under ubuntu? thanks
<mamo_noob> does ubuntu need anti virus?
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: whats your question?  I was helping mamo_noob with partitioning
<Pici> mamo_noob: no.
<soundray> webfarmer_: can you write to the folder from the command line? Try 'touch cncproducts/testfile' (this will create an empty file named testfile)
<chamunks> I need help removing my titlebars from all of my windows.
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:ok
<webfarmer_> soundray: ok I'll try that
<mamo_noob> once i can play M$ games with ubuntu, i'll get rid M$
<webfarmer_> soundray, yea it creates the empty file
<chamunks> If anyone knows how to do this I would be very greatful.
<jonah1980> hey guys i've got an ubuntu box and i wanted to upgrade it, maybe buy a faster processor, i've ran the command dmedicode and it says i have a socket 939 i think, does this mean i can have a quad-core?
<blind> mamo_noob: what game?
<matthijs_> Hello all, i got a problem, i can't do anything on my desktop, it doesn't show the icons, i can't right click on it etc
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: dont see anything fishy there. i think.
<webfarmer_> is it possible for someone to hack my friends laptop through my laptop if I'm running it on ubuntu?
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:i have some doubt what happens if we just give 5 gb for "/" 1 gb "swap" for 512 mb i mean what about all those "/home,/var..."
<amanulla> and finished our installation
<mamo_noob> blind: mostly fps game, rainbow six, call of duty
<blind> those don't run?
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: he said he was giving /home like 20g
<soundray> webfarmer_: theoretically, everything is possible. Why, has yours been exposed somehow?
<webfarmer_> soundray, this is wack?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: did you see the link, it is a thread in ubuntu forums, check it out and try fixing libc6
<Blue^Wolf> hello how do i go to command line on start up ?
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: and 10g to /
<LjL> AthlonFanboy: ext3 fragments. unless the disk is very full, however, it places files so that fragmentation is kept to a minimum.
<webfarmer_> soundray, yea
<Pici> amanulla: /home and /var are both contained in /
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: will do now. i am trying to find the package for my pc.
<mamo_noob> blind:  i did follow the instruction but dunno why its stalled freeze
<amanulla> will it differ from manually giving partitions for home,..
<soundray> webfarmer_: so far, it seems that the problem is not in the filesystem, but in your graphical file manager. Is it nautilus you're using?
<blind> lol the first of the platinum top 10 list on appdb is CS:S
<webfarmer_> soundray, what is nautilus
<blind> webfarmer_: it's your file browser.
<soundray> webfarmer_: the gnome file manager
<webfarmer_> I'm using ubuntu
<Blue^Wolf> hello how do i go to command line on start up without going to the gnome screen ?
<webfarmer_> yea i got the gnome file browser
<webfarmer_> blind. yea i got the gnome file browser
<webfarmer_> soundray, how do I check
<Bo-> ello ello
<amanulla> Pici:if we allot a partition seperately for home wont it be alloted in space provided to "/"
<soundray> webfarmer_: you could restart it by running 'killall nautilus' in the terminal
<thebigkick> ello Bo
<Pici> amanulla: No. For example: I have 15gb for / and 80gb for /home
<Teisei> Why does my Compiz do this ? http://i34.tinypic.com/2ecqijl.png ... It's really annoying
<amanulla> Pici:my question is which one is better just setting"/,swap" or go on providing partitions for each and every one /var,/home......
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: which version shall i download. i know i need the i386 one. but there are many. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/
<amanulla> Pici;ok tell
<webfarmer_> soundray and why would I want to do that. does it stop the gui's representation of my file system
<Pici> amanulla: swap is special though, it does not fall under /
<amanulla> Pici:ok
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: wow! what wa you ubuntu version? 8.04?
<amanulla>  I have 15gb for / and 80gb for /home: I have 15gb for / and 80gb for /home then
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: yes
<soundray> webfarmer_: like I said, it restarts nautilus. It's not a systematic approach to identifying the problem, but it's something that might make it go away and is easy to try.
<Pici> amanulla: You probably don't need 15 gb for / , 10gb should be more than eough
<Blue^Wolf> hello how do i go to command line on start up without going to the gnome screen ? i know that there is a combination key that make it ///
<jokkaa> Is there any good and easy program for making pitcutres? drawing from scratch and editing, gimp is kinda suckie
<Pici> amanulla: enough, rather.
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: my libc6 package version is: 2.7-10ubuntu4, find there and download
<webfarmer_> soundray, that does nothing
<mamo_noob> 1 and 1/2 month using ubuntu and i like it :D
<amanulla> Pici:if i have a 80 gb hdd and 512 mb ram suggest the best way to install plssss
<noodlesgc> Blue^Wolf press esc at grub and boot into recover mode
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: you need these packages: libc6 libc6-dev libc6-i686
<Pici> amanulla: 10gb for / , 1gb for swap, the rest for /home
<Blue^Wolf> but its still taking me to the login gui
<soundray> webfarmer_: in the same vein, you could try rebooting your computer, but again it might not make a difference.
<noodlesgc> Blue^Wolf is ctrl+alt+f1 what you want?
<soundray> webfarmer_: I don't know how this problem could come about, so beyond that I won't be much help.
<webfarmer_> soundray, tried that
<Blue^Wolf> i think
<mamo_noob> done installing on my lappie
<Blue^Wolf> i'll chkk it now
<mamo_noob> yes
<grigris> #ubuntu-gr
<mamo_noob> :P
<soundray> webfarmer_: oh, you should have said
<noodlesgc> Blue^Wolf ctrl+alt+f7 gets you back
<amanulla> Pici:recently i installed ubuntu on my friends laptop just 80 gb hdd 512 mb ram i given 5gb"/" 1gb "swap" that all nothing more and created a fat32 partition for use in xp as it was a dual boot is im correct?
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libc6
<amanulla> Pici:before ubuntu he has a xp working io it
<amanulla> on it
<amanulla> Pici:as you said just now 10 gb "/" 1 swap but i havent given for home will it create a problem?
<Pici> amanulla: If thats all the paritioning you did, then your friend only had 5gb to use in Ubuntu total.
<amanulla> Pici:yes wont it be enough?
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: i am downloading from the earlier main/ repo that i mentioned
<unop> amanulla, 5 GB for / and that being the only partition for ubuntu is probably a little low - you could easily run out of space
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: check the link, it is much simpler
<soundray> webfarmer_: are there any other folders where the nautilus info contradicts what you get on the commandline?
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> Ali_ix: yes. i see that the ones i am downloading ar ubuntu4 and on the link you gave its ubuntu3
<amanulla> i mean we are very new to ubuntu mostly all of us use xp buy the way we all(means my friends wont have internet) so suggest me one best way to get installed all of my packages installed on my system
<godmode117> hi all, how do can i show what soundcard i have?
<kwerty> I have a question. How do you switch over to the second workspace in ubuntu?
<webfarmer_> soundray, if you said anything please respond again - I got disconnected
<kwerty> i have dont it before. i think something isnt working right
<Psp> How can I clear my ubuntu logs?
<migm2> are iptables applied to all network cards
<migm2> by default?
<lli> bonjourno, im looking for a good channel to get help web design, anyone know of one?
<lli> help with*
<webfarmer_> Ili Django!!
<webfarmer_> lli, Django!! it rocks the party!
<amanulla> i mean i want to download all packages from my system and get them working on my friends system through my data traveller(usb pendrive can i?)
<soundray> webfarmer_: are there any other folders where the nautilus info contradicts what you get on the commandline?
<webfarmer_> lli, I love it to death
<lli> i'll google it firstly
<amanulla> Psp:logos means?
<lli> what syntax?
<webfarmer_> soundray, I have no idea what you are talking about
<migm2> amanulla: thats silly, just download them again
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> amanulla: using AptOn CD you can
<lli> language even
<Psp> My kernel log grew to 250mb.
<bruenig> rm it
<bruenig> I disabled all logging long ago
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> amanulla: you need to have aptoncd installed on both systems.
<Arch3Angel> hey does anyone have experience with cellular cards under ubuntu on laptops
<amanulla> migm2:download means are .deb files preferable for installing even in offline WONT they ask for additional packages to be downloaded
<Psp> It seems like g15daemon error filled up the log making entries each second
<Blue^Wolf> ctrl-alt-f1 made the job, thank you
<Psp> Can I safely remove kernel log?
<soundray> webfarmer_: are there any other folders where you get the same problem?
<webfarmer_> soundray, yes this one... this folder contradicts the exact same folder I see in the terminal
<webfarmer_> only two
<webfarmer_> cncproducts
<webfarmer_> and cncproducts_old
<amanulla> AJuOnLiNE|zZz:yes i have aptoncd but for installing some packages its asking for net connection to download additional files
<Psp> Is it safe to remove logs?
<Awsoonn> I wish to 's/XXX/YYY/' a the contents of a file from a script, what is the best way?
<soundray> webfarmer_: can you create a new folder and copy the contents of cncproducts/ to it?
<webfarmer_> soundray,  in terminal or in gui?
<sipior> Awsoonn: sed -e 's/XXX/YYY/g' or so
<soundray> webfarmer_: try gui first
<chamuscas> ppl, what's UP ?
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> amanulla: you can only install the packages that you download on ONE pc to the OTHER pc.
<webfarmer_> works in gui
<webfarmer_> soundray,  works in gui
<chamuscas> does anyone knows miro, because i tried to watch a movie and it appears with a green blanket over the movie, i think that codes are missing... can anyone help me ?
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> amanulla: you need to create the ISO image and then save it on your USB drive. take it to the other pc. run aptoncd mount the iso and do an apt-get install package name
<AJuOnLiNE|zZz> brb
<jim_p> chamuscas: install w32codecs
<soundray> webfarmer_: can you rename cncproducts to cncproducts_old2 ?
<chamuscas> jim_p, ty do you know if it's in the repository ?
<jim_p> chamuscas: its in medibuntu
<michaelsmick_> My partitioned ubuntu stalls at "starting up..." and my windows partition, gets to the progress bar and bluescreens.  Since I'm past grub selection any suggestions on my problem?
<threedee> what do you need to do to watch youtube vids in firefox? nothing seems to play :)
<jim_p> !medibuntu > chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas, please see my private message
<greencookie> Anyone tried ArchLinux?
<amanulla> AJuOnLiNE|zZz:ok
<amanulla> thank u
<chamuscas> jim_p, ty
<amanulla> can i see all my drives over a terminal with any command?
<amanulla> drives mean partitions on my hdd
<jim_p> amanulla: fdisk -l
<jim_p> amanulla: this is a small L
<jim_p> amanulla: not 1 not | not !
<chamunks> can grub support openssh boot commands?
<webfarmer_> soundray, works in terminal
<webfarmer_> heyguys
<chamunks> Like say i wanted to encrypt my harddrive on a colocated server box?
<webfarmer_> hey guys
<chamunks> I would have to enter a password to that box to boot it.
<chamunks> Seeing as its colocated i wouldnt be able to enter my password so some admin i dont know would have to know it unless i could enter the password remotely.
<soundray> webfarmer_: okay, now rename the new one you created to cncproducts.
<Ali_ix> AJuOnLiNE|zZz: what is up?
<amanulla> jim_p:i cant see with that cmd
<soundray> webfarmer_: if that works, you can delete the other one (_old2)
<webfarmer_> soundray, how do I rename in terminal
<bruenig> mv file newfile
<greencookie> webfarmer_: mv command
<jim_p> amanulla: let me show you mine >> http://pastebin.com/d1659ba7c
<jim_p> amanulla: isnt this what you want?
<orsi> hi. mpd stopped working for me. htop doesn't show it to be working, i can't start/stop/restart it through /etc/init.d/mpd. started from a terminal, it doesn't do anything or display any messages. i tried to remove it, but apt-get errors out... any ideas what i could try next?
<webfarmer_> greencookie,  yea it works
<webfarmer_> greencookie, soundray it works
<webfarmer_> greencookie, soundray i can rename it
<soundray> webfarmer_: so now you should have worked around the problem.
<webfarmer_> greencookie, soundray what?
<Mrono> how do i see my partitions with the command line
<thesilence_two> hello
<thebofh> fdisk -l
<chamuscas> jim_p, i have already downloaded the file but i don't know what to do with it, can you help me please ?
<hwilde> hello, how can I make ubuntu shutdown faster?
<greencookie> orsi: Assuming you issuing the sudo command with that rite?
<jim_p> chamuscas: the w32codecs.deb?!??!
<marcules> Hi there ^^
<chamuscas> jim_p, forget i downloaded a windows file =/
<Blue^Wolf> another question, i have to hard drives, in "\host\" i see my drive "c" where i find the other drive , that in windows its calls "z" ?
<thesilence_two> I was looking to get some help with making my sound work, I have been trying various things in the forums and that I have found online for about two days now >.<
<chamuscas> jim_p, no that one :p
<jim_p> chamunks: which one?
<iancrowther> Hi - I am using apache on ubuntu to serve php files which works fine for root directory, i am trying to use a subdirectory to server a test.php file but the browser pops up an open / save dialog instead of rendering the page.. please can someone advise me how to resolve this issue..
<crabgrass> so i just downloaded a few GDM login screens... where do i put them?
<Mrono> so i do fdisk sda1 which is root and i get device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<chamuscas> jim_p, just one more questions, what's "!medibuntu" means ? the all expression
<LjL> chamuscas: it's a command to our bot.
<LjL> !bot | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jim_p> chamuscas: it asks the ubuto fot info about medibuntu
<Mrono> how do i run a diskcheck
<Blue^Wolf> another question, i have to hard drives, in "\host\" i see my drive "c" where i find the other drive , that in windows its calls "z" ?
<jim_p> chamunks: *ubottu
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Mrono, fsck -f -C -v /dev/yourdisk
<LjL> !fsck | Mrono
<ubottu> Mrono: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<chamuscas> LjL, ty :p
<Xyc0> Psp, What logs?
<crabgrass> gdm login themes? anyone?
<jim_p> Mrono: sudo shutdown -rF now
<chamuscas> jim_p, obrigado
<chamunks> jim_p, well im looking to boot the os on a remote server that theoretically will be stored in an encrypted volume
<Pici> !anyone | crabgrass
<ubottu> crabgrass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AzizLight> how can I logout/exit the session to start a new one using the command line please?
<blind> Blue^Wolf: run winecfg and go to the drives tab. you'll see where the fake drives are mapped to.
<jim_p> Mrono: it will reboot and run check disk
<crabgrass> pici: where do gdm login themes go?
<crabgrass> Pici: i was repeating myself 'cause i didn't get any replies the first time
<indian_munnda> AzizLight: just a exit command can do that
<Wingo> hallo
<airtonix> anyone who likes to use rTorrent ought to check out the cli usage of transmission....seems to me that its capable of just as much....plus the 'clutch' package provides a website frontend....
<jim_p> chamunks: ????
<crabgrass> Pici: i tried ~/.themes but nope, and ~/.gdm doesn't exist, so...
<Pici> crabgrass: Use the Login Manager (or similar) tool in System>Administration
<crabgrass> Pici: ah-ha, thanks, i'll give it a go.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix using Deluge. It has encryption and blocklist> bluetack.co.uk
<AzizLight> indian_munnda: the exit command just closes the current terminal on my pc...
<chamunks> jim_p, well you know how ubuntu alternate install disk provides an option to encrypt your entire drive -boot partiton
<airtonix> AzizLight, to logout of gnome cia terminal it is : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<unop> that's not really logging gnome out tho
<indian_munnda> AzizLight: you said you are working in command line mode
<airtonix> ShinobiTeno, last time i used deluge i crashed non stop...what language is it written in?
<chamunks> jim_p, you cant enter the password to allow boot unless your physically at the computer im looking to enter this password via ssh connection.
<crabgrass> Pici: fantastic, looks like it worked. thanks much.
<amanulla> when i type "sudo fdisk -l " output will be like this "/dev/sda1...." but i cant get which one is which drive i want to see it in the form of lable names i given can i?
<AzizLight> indian_munnda: no I said I wanted to use the command line, not the same thing
<profxavier> how do I find which version of Ubuntu I have?
<jim_p> chamunks: i guess so
<unop> amanulla, try.  sudo blkid
<Ali_ix> profxavier: cat /etc/issue in terminal
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix, last time i was using it on WINDOZE, it crashed indeed A LOT. On linux, it runs 24/7 nonstop. Its python.
<jim_p> profxavier: cat /proc/version
<airtonix> profxavier, via system -> about ubuntu or in terminal : lsb_release -a
<chamunks> jim_p, I'm just hoping that someone can tell me that this apparent fact can change
<chamunks> jim_p, I'm essentially curious as to whether or not you could have a secure colocated server.
<amanulla> unop: sudo blkid ""  bash: sudp: command not found
<airtonix> ShinobiTeno, does deluge have a web frontend ?
<unop> amanulla, sudp ??
<amanulla> unop:sorry i got it
<amanulla> noe
<amanulla> now
<amanulla> ok
<mamo_noob> how to read iso file like daemon?
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix, dunno, i guess yes. Better check it on website or wiki... wait a sec.
<amanulla> i typed wrong
<danhs1> Hey, I just had a very weird thing happen, again
<danhs1> My ubuntu install will freeze up
<unop> !iso | mamo_noob
<ubottu> mamo_noob: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<airtonix> mamo_noob, you mean how to mount a ISO image?
<danhs1> screen goes gray and then I can't do anything except move mouse around
<danhs1> when I ctrl-alt-F1 nothing happens
<profxavier> guys, once I install mysql, I see a process mysqld running, yet when I use mysql-admin to connect to localhost, I get the error: MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<danhs1> same thing for ctrl-alt-backspace, ctrl-alt-esc...etc
<danhs1> ctrl-alt-delete
<danhs1> nothing works
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: have you tried ctrl+alt+backspace?
<danbh_intrepid> nvm
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: try upgrading to intrepid
<airtonix> profxavier, have you followed the guide on the help.ubuntu.com/community ?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix, yes it has both GUI and Web.
<danhs1> danbh_intrepid: why would ctrl-alt-backspace not work?
<airtonix> ShinobiTeno, and cli?
<danhs1> this has happened a few times
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix its C++/python combo
<danhs1> I need to physicall hit reset
<danhs1> and I've lost data too!
<amanulla> unop:can we move across all directories over my hdd via terminal?
<chamuscas> are w32codecs free ????
<profxavier> airtonix, no, i have not
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: I have profound answers for you
<danhs1> This stuff doesn't happen to me with windows.  I'm kind of surprised.  and the fact that machine is responsive so that mouse works, is just weird
<danhs1> danbh_intrepid: ?
<airtonix> profxavier, i suggest you do, for there is instructions on how to deal with this
<kenporick> Hello I'm very new at ubuntu...dead new...I got the server version to install and boot but I don't know how to get the gnome desktop to open...can someone please tell me how?
<unop> amanulla, i'm not sure what you mean exactly - but i'll say yes
<danhs1> see? the danhs logged in is my old account....
<danhs1> very strange
<airtonix> profxavier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<orsi> greencookie, sorry for the very late one, but of course im using sudo :)
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: oops, I mean NO profound answers for you.  I mean, its broke
<danhs1> ahah
<profxavier> airtonix, i want it to run standalone
<profxavier> not with apache
<airtonix> profxavier, its does not matter
<carandraug> kenporick: you need to install it. THe server version has no GUI. You probably should have choose the Desktop edition
<airtonix> profxavier, instructions there for the mysql work regardless
<chamuscas> are w32codecs free ????
<krazy-h_1> i need bash tutos
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: are you using ndiswrapper by any chance?  or any other closed source drivers?
<ShinobiTeno> airtonix, yes: http://deluge-torrent.org/faq.php#6n56
<kenporick> well i need to run a webserver and file server so that's why i chose the server version
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<danhs1> danbh_intrepid: nvidia drivers for video
<airtonix> profxavier, read the section "After installing MySQL"
<greencookie> orsi: okay. just making sure :) one of my mistakes previously. have you configured mpd.conf correctly?
<kenporick> so how do i install it?
<amanulla> unop: i mean to move over all my drives in my system using terminal can i?
<giggsey> Is there an easy and quick way to count the number of files in a foler (recursively)
<unop> amanulla, hmm, again - that's quite ambiguous - what do you mean move all drives over?
<carandraug> kenporick: but will you be using it for server only? Kernels for server and desktop but both can do the other. One minute, let me find the name of the package
<College_trained> kenporick: why would you start learning ubuntu with the server edition. the desktop is more condusive to learning
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: well, I dunno, anyway, you can try upgrading to intrepid, see if the problem goes away.    update-manager -d       but be forewarned, intrepid is still quite buggy
<unop> giggsey, find /somedir -type f | wc -l   # but that's buggy and not to be used in scripts
<danhs1> danbh_intrepid: sounds like not a solution
<carandraug> kenporick: run this is the terminal "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<airtonix> kenporick, one advantage of the 32bit server kernel is that it can make use of more than 4gb of ram....whereas the desktop kernel cannot
<amanulla> wait i will paste my output of sudo  blkid to you
 * thesilence_two wonders if someone would be so kind as to help him
<amanulla> unop:http://pastebin.com/m7f4a23af
<amanulla> see this
<carandraug> airtonix: you know what the advantages of the dekstop kernel are?
 * airtonix helps the silence speak up
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿airtonix, kenporick, if you recompile 32bit kernel and turn PAE option on(read wiki) youll have mem limit will shift to 64GB!
<kenporick> Okay thanks carandraug
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: well, if thats not a solution, then your only solution might be to wait till intrepid comes out, at the end of the month
<danhs1> might be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225484
<unop> amanulla, ok, i see this - now what do you want to do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225484 in linux "Hardy hangs while using the pc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amanulla> unop:u can see partitions for 2 ubuntus 1 xp
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, downloading for medibuntu doesn't go against ubuntu policy right it is just political and geographic problems as they say right ?
<danhs1> danbh_intrepid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/225484
<amanulla> now im in 1 ubuntu
<airtonix> carandraug, never underestimate the power of the : help.ubuntu.com/community website
<carandraug> !ask | thesilence_two
<ubottu> thesilence_two: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jim_p> airtonix: 32bit OS (no matter if its ubuntu desktop, server, windows or mac) can see up to 4GB of ram. I have used a strory to tell why, thet even a kindergarden kid would understand. if you want to learn ask me!
<carandraug> airtonix: ok. I'll look on it up
<airtonix> jim_p, ?
<dinesh_> hi i am new to ubuntu tell me how to install any program
<Pici> !software | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jim_p> airtonix: nothing more. 4GB is the end of the 32bit universe
<unop> amanulla, i guess - but i can't tell which are for which ubuntu and whether or not the NTFS ones are for windows, but perhaps you do. ok, but go on
<dinesh_> pici: yes
<kenporick> it tells me i'm not in the sudoers file...can i run it from root log-in?
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: there are no Ubuntu policies that govern what you download to your computer
<Pici> dinesh_: Read what ubottu said.
<airtonix> jim_p, see up about pae on the kernel....enjoy more than 4gb of ram
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p linux 32bit supports PAE 36bit memadress extension mode. You are wrong. Since PII, theres 64GB limit!
<amanulla> i wnat to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf of other ubuntu while doing so its saying acess denied so to give root access i wnat to move over that file using terminal can i?
<amanulla> if so i can use sudo
<webfarmer> soundray ok now did the exact same thing with cncproducts_old, cause I had cncproducts and now it shows no group nobody username in the terminal and the gui for cncproducts_old
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p on Pentuim II+ IP register is extended 4 bits(36) if PAE option is set to on.
<dinesh_> ubottu: thanks actually i am having problem regarding installing ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jim_p> airtonix: pae is just a trick (hack if you wish) to make it see from 4GB to 64GB! i dont rely on tricks and acrobatics!
<webfarmer> cncproducts is fine now
<unop> amanulla, if you are speaking to me, put my name down so your messages are highlighted
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p pae is not a trick.
<xomp> amanulla, gksudo gkedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cristi> amanulla: gksudo nautilus
<lli> ubuntu hardly uses any power on my laptop, how is this so?
<danbh_intrepid> danhs1: in that bug report, they give the same suggestion that Im giving, upgrade to intrepid
<traskeee> ok after installing new nvidiadrivers for my new card some screensaver keeps making my life miserable every 10 mins
<dinesh_>  i am having problem regarding installing ndiswrapper
<airtonix> lli, fairy dust
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: ok not a trick, but no good against 64bits
<amanulla> unop:i wnat to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf of other ubuntu while doing so its saying acess denied so to give root access i wnat to move over that file using terminal can i?
<Cristi> amanulla: xomp is right my bad
<traskeee> anything i should kill?
<danbh_intrepid> dinesh_: whats the prob?
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, yeh ubuntu is free bla bla, so i don't get what's the problem with does packages... =/
<mamo_noob> hmmm after uninstallig the package still at the drive. how to get rid unuse package?
<kenporick> carandraug it tells me i'm not in the sudoers file...can i run it from root log-in?
<xomp> !purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: what?  I didnt quite follow...
<airtonix> !apt-get | mamo_noob,
<ubottu> mamo_noob,: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<unop> amanulla, you don't have to move the file over just to edit it - you can edit it under sudo with one of these commands.   sudo nano /path/to/the/other/xorg.conf
<webfarmer> how do I change the user owner of a folder that has been assigned to nobody
<airtonix> mamo_noob, in short : sudo apt-get autoclean
<amanulla> xomp:well this command is for in current filesystem but i want to edit xorg.conf for other ubuntu (installed in same system)
<unop> amanulla, or if you prefer gedit.  gksudo gedit /path/to/that/xorg.conf
<legend2440> after Oct 31 when intrepid comes out does this channel continue to support hardy or will it become intrepid support channel?
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, what's the big deal with medibuntu, i don't quite get it ?
<Daft_Punk> ubuntu is amazing, you get a taste and you just want more, its so sexy, so versatile, so awesome... i wish i could have it inside me somehow
<dinesh_> danbh_intrepid:i tried to install ubuntu by sudo apt-get install ndisgtk but it said not found
<amanulla> unop:well this command is for in current filesystem but i want to edit xorg.conf for other ubuntu (installed in same system)
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: you mean THOSE packages?   well, go to the medibuntu webpage, they explain as much as can be explained I think
<Pici> legend2440: It will support all versions of Ubuntu that still are under support.
<Sparx> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using unetbootins on my EeePC using a USB stick. But whenever I try to boot it gives the error "Missing operating system".
<legend2440> Pici: ok thank you
<danbh_intrepid> dinesh_: well, I use ndiswrapper-utils
<webfarmer> Daft_Punk, you're on crack
<carandraug> kenporick: yes. You can run from root account. Root account is disables by default in the desktop edition
<Daft_Punk> webfarmer, i wish
<airtonix> amanulla, first you need to ssh to that machine, make sure you have port 22 open on that machine and you have openssh-server installed on that machine, once there you use : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dinesh_> now tell me what command to un in terminal
<unop> amanulla, this command runs nano - but edits the xorg.conf on the other ubuntu - just make sure you give the right path name there
<danbh_intrepid> !tab > dinesh_      young jedi, you must learn to use the powers of tab completion!
<ubottu> dinesh_, please see my private message
<amanulla> unop:i mean i want to take root acess of other ubuntu onstalled by me in the same system can i?
<traskeee> whats the names of the default ubuntu screensavers aand how do i get rid of them?
<webfarmer> Daft_Punk, then go ask off the street?
<unop> airtonix, he's not networked - he's dualbooting
<Daft_Punk> webfarmer, that is insulting sir
<test> why ubuntu (hardy) cannot update the latest application like pidgin 2.5?
<kenporick> i'll try it now carandraug
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, they're explanation doesn't solve my questions but ok :p
<airtonix> unop, ugh
<unop> amanulla, you don't need to - just run your editor under sudo
<webfarmer> Daft_Punk, well you ain't bumming off me
<Daft_Punk> test, because its not in the repositories, wait until intrepid or update it yourself
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p what do you mean no good? in AMD64 you get registers extend to 64 bit and NX bit. thats all. all 32bit programs run 15% slower.
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: whats your question?  I might know a little more...
<carandraug> kenporick: if you know how to use vim, you can edit the sudoers file by running "visudo". You'll need to be root or allowed to use sudo to do that
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, just one more thing if w32codecs is a windows package i do i install it on ubuntu ?
<ginny> can somebody tell me how to use kmobiletools with nokia5300
<airtonix> chamunks, with apt-get
<dinesh_> ubottu: i didnot get anything in your message is it have anything then tell me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<test> Daft_Punk: why dont they just add the latest version on the repositories....
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: if you choose 64bit distro, you must choose 64bit apps
<danbh_intrepid> test: its because ubuntu only releases new software every 6 months, for reasons of stability
<amanulla> unop:i mean i want to take root acess of other ubuntu onstalled by me in the same system can i?
<amanulla> unop:i mean i want to take root acess of other ubuntu installed by me in the same system can i?
<airtonix> !restricted | chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<webfarmer> can anyone help me I'm trying to change the owner of my folder
<Daft_Punk> test, because they need to make sure its stable before releasing it
<test> danbh_intrepid: ohhhh
<kenporick> carandraug thanks...was wondered how to do that
<unop> amanulla, you don't need to take root access of the other ubuntu - all you need is root access on the ubuntu you are currently on.
<airtonix> webfarmer, have a look at using chmod
<webfarmer> airtonix, tried that
<test> hmmm
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p, i mean you can use it no problem, but theres not much packaged 64bit software, and you must recompile it. additionally, not all ppl have more then 64Gb of RAM... So pae is an option...
<chamunks> airtonix, ??
<ginny> can somebody tell me how to use kmobiletools with nokia5300
<kenporick> carandraug it's loading now
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p AFAIK you only need 64 bit kernel...
<webfarmer> airtonix,  chmod 777 folderName *
<airtonix> chamunks, to install w32codecs packages read that first link i told the bot to link you
<SurfnKid> does anyone know what program i can use to do a batch reduce/increase in file size dimensions in ubuntu?
<ginny> can somebody tell me how to use kmobiletools with nokia5300  ????
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: its an ubuntu package, that installs windows codecs.  Without those codecs, there is allot of media that you would normally be able to play on windows, that you would not be able to play on ubuntu
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿jim_p 32bit apps should run fine in 64bit environiment.
<airtonix> webfarmer, woops i meant 'chown'
<ginny> can somebody tell me how to use kmobiletools with nokia5300  ????
<airtonix> !info mobilephone
<amanulla> root acees for other means i want to change xorg.conf over my filesystem(other than which im now) as i said i have 2 ubuntus
<ubottu> Package mobilephone does not exist in hardy
<webfarmer> airtonix, whats chown - do I write it chown folderName?
<carandraug> kenporick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerGUI
<danbh_intrepid> ShinobiTeno: I don't think what you are saying is true for Ubuntu
<Daft_Punk> !info kmobiletools
<airtonix> webfarmer, in the terminal try this for lots of info : man chown
<ubottu> kmobiletools (source: kmobiletools): KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿danbh_intrepid, what exactly is not true?..)
<airtonix> webfarmer, its short for change owner
<RediXe> Firefox is acting up. How can I kill it from command line?
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, i'm a little bit confused :S if the package is for windows and i have ubuntu, where can i get w32codecs to install on ubuntu :S?
<Yoshiball> Hi
<chamunks> airtonix, i think youre looking to link that to someone else.
<Daft_Punk> RediXe, killall firefox
<danbh_intrepid> ShinobiTeno: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿chamuscas synaptic
<amanulla> unop:im getting this reeor "Could not save the file /media/disk-3/etc/X11/xorg.conf."
<unop> RediXe, killall firefox-bin
<xomp> RediXe, firefox has gone to sh*t here of late, constantly crashing for no reason.
<airtonix> chamunks, this is your msg yes? : just one more thing if w32codecs is a windows package i do i install it on ubuntu ?
<unop> amanulla, did you use sudo??
<jim_p> ShinobiTeno: i rest my case
<amanulla> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.unop:""
<unop> amanulla, you are not using sudo
<chamuscas> ShinobiTeno, that's the problem w32codec are not on synaptic because of some policy right ?
<RediXe> Thanks for all the response's ... it actually managed to kill itself before I was able to :P
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: the package is for UBUNTU, not windows.  It contains things that you would get in other ways on windows
<DaveKong> according to the Linux system administrator's guide /(root) only contains boot files and files to be able to access the other file systems but on the forums people say 10 to 20GB for root and that apps are installed there... can anyone explain?
<Yoshiball> Someone use gnomad2 ?
<carandraug> kenporick: it makes sense some of the reasons they present not to install a desktop environment. If you really want a GUI for your server, I'd recommend fluxbox of those they resent there
<chamunks> airtonix, sorry no im here today asking about encryption.
<amanulla> no i just edited it by double clicking it
<test> i have SE 950i can i interact (check SMS, synchronize the contact, etc) with it under hardy?
<setuid> What's the command to determine what a package's dependencies are? (build or runtime deps)
<RediXe> xomp: Yeah, I want to give google Chrome a try but doesn't seem to have a linux version out.
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: I dont think you need more thann 10g for root if you have a separate /home
<Daft_Punk> test, i have SE p990i :D we're brothers (almost)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿chamuscas, no they are not PREINSTALLED because in some contries they MAY be not legal. you can get them manually with synaptic.
<unop> amanulla, well, you can't do that - you have to launch your editor under sudo or gksudo (to make the editor run under root)
<kenporick> carandraug okay i'll check that thanks for being so helpfull without giving me a bunch of crap
<danbh_intrepid> setuid: I think dpkg -rdepends
<airtonix> chamuscas, apt-cache show w32codecs
<unop> amanulla,  alt+f2  .. then type  gksudo gedit
<amanulla> unop:how to launch?
<setuid> danbh_intrepid, No such option to dpkg
<unop> amanulla, then file -> open , etc
<xomp> amanulla, gksudo gkedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<airtonix> chamuscas, will show you that you need to turn on the medibuntu repository...
<carandraug> kenporick: no problem.Good luck
<webfarmer> airtonix, ok so I went into my folder and typed: chown webfarmer:webfarmer
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, aah tks, so i got the package is there any walkthrough to guide me, because i don't know where does each file goes =/ ?
<unop> xomp, he's not editing his own xorg.conf
<test> Daft_Punk: can you interact with your phone?
<dinesh_> ubottu: does u know the size of ndiswrapper1.49 if yes than tell me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daft_Punk> test, i dont know, i barely use my phone, lol
<chamuscas> airtonix, that would be great
<airtonix> webfarmer, $chown user:group target
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: did you just download the .deb?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿danbh_intrepid, yep as far as I understand apt doesnt support code mixing... well, it is still possible..
<chamuscas> ShinobiTeno, OH i get it now tks :p
<airtonix> !restricted | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chamunks> airtonix, heh i figured it was a tab autocompletion error have a good one~
<amanulla> ok im doing
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿chamuscas np mate)
<airtonix> chamunks, aye sorry bout that
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, deb ??? no tar.bz2
<kenporick> carandraug thanks...i had a red hat server working years ago but it was a real pain just to install...ubuntu makes it easy
<chamuscas> airtronix, ty
<danbh_intrepid> ShinobiTeno: I know what you are saying.  Its the cpu architecture.  Thats why 32bit runs on the 64bit cpus in the first place
<webfarmer> says - bash command not found
<webfarmer> airtonix,  says - bash command not found
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid: Why does one need 10gb? other forums about linux said something like 100mb for root... what is installed there that takes so much space?
<chamunks> airtonix, its all good i've been lurking on and off allot today so i was thinking you might have been answering one of my earlier questions.
<danbh_intrepid> chamuscas: erm, go to the medibuntu website, and follow the directions
<dinesh_> i am new to ubuntu tell me how to begin using it
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: what are you trying to do?
<airtonix> chamunks, ah right...what was your question anyway?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿danbh_intrepid, yep, still cause of PAE possibility, no one is forced to have 64bit to get that extra ram workin=)
<indian_munnda> dinesh_: it is very easy
<chamunks> airtonix, im trying to remove my titlebars on my eeepc's ubuntu installation so that i gain a bit more screen space.
<airtonix> webfarmer, have a read of this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<indian_munnda> dinesh_: use it as u use windows
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  I am trying to figure out how to set up my partitions so backing up, upgrading and sharing are easier
<chamuscas> danbh_intrepid, yeh ok :) ty some, folks have just gived me some clues
<carandraug> kenporick: you can look in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ how to configure http, ftp or whatever server you fancy
<chamunks> airtonix, i dont mind just using alt+space to open that little menu to minimize rezise etc.
<amanulla> unop:ok thank u i have done it
<airtonix> chamunks, ah right...is it possible to install openbox or you wnat to use gnome?
<chamunks> airtonix, openbox is another gdm?
<airtonix> chamunks, does the eeepc even run gnome?
<airtonix> chamunks, well you can run openbox as a window manager ontop of a gnome session
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: tell me how much ram you have, and how big your harddrive is, and I will just tell you what to do.  Later, you can make changes as you get a better understanding
<airtonix> chamunks, one sec i get the page for you
<chamunks> airtonix, i added another 1.5 gigs of ram so it sure better run gnome ;)
<kenporick> carandraug will do thanks again :) later
<airtonix> chamunks, here is a start : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<airtonix> chamunks, i also have a pure openbox session...runs like the wind
<chamunks> airtonix, it actually runs compiz fusion rather well for its relative speed.
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  I have 3GB of ram and two hardrives a 80GB and a 500GB
<drbytes> Hey, I have a dumb question, I installed a cgi script and it totally works but i want to only allow access to the user yves
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: do you have windows?
<jokibroki> hello everyone, good to see you all again.
<airtonix> chamunks, ah well that could give you more speed then....metacity is fairly hefty compared to openbox
<drbytes> how do I do that ?
<nasser> when ubuntu 8.10 will release ?
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  yes and want both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu
<Pici> !ibex | nasser
<ubottu> nasser: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<airtonix> chamunks, one thing i also notice about openbox that you may also notice about compiz...is the middle right lickc of the min/max buttons....does useful things
<chamunks> airtonix, i usually drop to fluxbox when i need extra speed but i've been more familiarised with gnome.
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  I was also planning on trying out virtual box so I might have to reboot less
<amanulla> unop:over here http://pastebin.com/m7f4a23af if i would like to see all folders precent in "/dev/sda1: UUID="2440F27A40F251D2" LABEL="Empress" TYPE="ntfs" " any command?
<amanulla> plss
<jokibroki> i have a problem with .xml type file. when i open .xml file and replace something that needs to be replace I am not able to save it, because it tells me  "you do not have a permissions necessary to save the file."
<mamo_noob> i make a wrong partition at my desktop, 4gb of ram, 160gb hdd >100gb for /, 2gb for swap, rest for home. should be 8gb for swap since i have 4gb of ram
<airtonix> chamunks, aye...ive not used flux...does it have pipe menus?
<chamunks> airtonix, HAH! i did not know about that thats awesome! i used to just use the hotkeys.
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: hmmm, well, the basic advice is for 10g for / and everything else to /home, but if you want multiple installs, you may want a separate /boot
<airtonix> chamunks, yeah i really like that...i want that feature in metacity
<threedee> Hi. Has anyone got paltalk working? If so, how? Thanks.
<chamunks> airtonix, pipe menu's... hmm i dont know what those are exactly
<danbh_intrepid> mamo_noob: no, you dont need 8g swap.  You don't need any swap unless you want to hibernate, in that case, you only need as much ram as you have
<Pirate_Hunter> <    chamunks,there is also lxde which can be use by a chose window manager, it is fairly new but works like a charm and it is not stripped down
<chamunks> airtonix, i was about to shower before work but i think ill test out this open box instead lol
<airtonix> chamunks, well, openbox menus are xml files...so a pipe menu is the result of a script. check out openbox's website in the pipe menu section
<nasser> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<chamunks> Pirate_Hunter, ok thanks ill write that one down for sure.
<Cristi> jokibroki: try to open with gksudo gedit so u have root permisions
<airtonix> chamunks, think - nautilus scripts but lean and mean
<mamo_noob> hope ibex coming soon :D
<Cristi> jokibroki: sorry
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  ok
<danbh_intrepid> DaveKong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<jokibroki> crist, i will try
<shepherd> whats a good web link for instructions to install wine
<chamunks> airtonix, sheesh maybe i should just go shower this sounds incredibly interesting ill need some free time for this lol thanks i have to get going though.
<DaveKong> danbh_intrepid:  thanks
<amanulla> mamo_noob: i think 100 gb for "/"  is really of no use
<airtonix> where is a good place to discuss mobile media players that are open and useful...i like he idea of a jailbroken ippod touch, type discussion
<Cristi> jokibroki: ah i thought someone else answered lol k try that
<jokibroki> cristi, that worked. thanks a bunch
<dinesh_> anyone tell me aout books for beginners and some good websites
<Cristi> jokibroki: no problem
<airtonix> dinesh_, in what regard?
<jokibroki> cristi, is there an option where i can give permissions so i dont have to type gksudo
<mamo_noob> amanulla: yes thats why i said make a wrong partitions
<airtonix> !visudo | jokibroki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo
<ortsvorsteher> !chmod | jokibroki
<dinesh_> airtonix: i want to start using ubuntu
<ubottu> jokibroki: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:swap is of really no uise if we decided not to hibernate?
<airtonix> jokibroki, :) thats what you need to look up on the ubuntu wiki or forums : visudo
<nananuu> if I deleted files from my mp3 with delete only where do they stay?
<ejer> !sudo | jokibroki
<Sparx> I'm trying to install Ubuntu using unetbootins on my EeePC using a USB stick. But whenever I try to boot it gives the error "Missing operating system".
<ubottu> jokibroki: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: not for you, you need swap.  Once you get more than 1g of ram, swaps starts to loose its usefulness quickly
<airtonix> dinesh_, ah ok....good place to start : is psycocats ubuntu website
<Sparx> Anyone know of a way to solve this?
<jokibroki> ubuntu so cool and so much confusing. i am trying my best.
<ejer> Sparx: it installs grub in wrong place if I remember right
<airtonix> Sparx, im not sure but is the obvious been taken care of, namely set the bios to boot from the usb?
<amanulla> i think 5 gb a little bit less and 10 gb more enough for "/"
<amanulla> is im correct?
<amanulla> any one plsssss
<Sparx> airtonix: yes.
<Pirate_Hunter> jokibroki: it isnt confusing at all just seems like that
<amanulla> here me,mamo_noob waiting for replyyyy
<airtonix> amanulla, i usually set about 10-12gb for root
<Sparx> ejer: Oh yeah? Any more info?
<dinesh_> airtonix : i am using windw as other os and whenever i boot ubuntu i donot know what to do
<mamo_noob> jokibroki: yes its cool and confusing. but its easy to learn
<ejer> Sparx: not really, I am sure google knows... I remember having to reinstall grub though
<ejer> !grub | Sparx
<ubottu> Sparx: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<airtonix> dinesh_, you can pm me if you want...ill help you find some guides
<mamo_noob> amanulla: 10gb is good. beeter than 5 gb
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: Im running an install with / and /home on 7.5g, with room to spare.  But this is just a test install.
<Sparx> ejer: So I need to install grub onto my flash drive?
<dinesh_> airtonix: what does pm mean
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:ok
<jokibroki> i ve left windows to work on ubuntu. dont get me wrong i m enjoying it more and more. but the process of learning is not about learning its about patience, so thanks a lot guys for help. i will check the website as the bot said. and if i have any more problems at least i know where to come. thanks everyone. good day.
<jim_p> dinesh_: package manager!
<nananuu> if I deleted files from my mp3 with delete only where do they stay?
<airtonix> Sparx, i think i saw some guides for eepc installation or installation from usb on the ubuntu wiki
<airtonix> dinesh_, pm mean private message
<ejer> Sparx: grub need to be installed on your primary hard drive... I think this is detected wrong when using USB boot on eee
<jim_p> dinesh_: i am kidding. it means personal message
<ejer> Sparx: using eeexubuntu was bets way for me
<ejer> best
<amanulla> i want to configure my audio card how can i
<amanulla> i have a problem with my headset
<Sparx> airtonix: They all use unetbootin and it still gives the same error...
<shepherd> what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<babaklinux> hi
<ejer> shepherd: aptitude install recommended packages as well as necessary
<amanulla> when i plug in  my headset sound even audiable to outside
<airtonix> Sparx, sorry for that, i was just trying to move past the obvious things for others to see...hopefully someone can help you if you are patient enough
<amanulla> how to avoid it?
<babaklinux> how can I understand which part is my root partition?
<Sparx> airtonix: Okays. Thanks.
<ejer> babaklinux: typing mount in terminal will show this
<ejer> amanulla: sometimes you have switches in the volume control for headphones etc
<chamunks> airtonix, is there a way to set default to undecorate window?
<amanulla> ejer:yes i have but even no use if i try all possibilities of modifying it
<amanulla> ejer:i think i need to get a tool to configure my audiop(like realtech in xp) if any here
<airtonix> chamunks, i think its : openbox --replace
<Pirate_Hunter> is this the right command to send output to txt i.e. du -h > tmp,txt?
<NiKeCRu666> hello, does someone know a program equivalent to winamp +shoutcast plugin?
<webfarmer> airtonix, okay so how do I use this chown thing:"chown webfarmer webfarmer" inside a folder?
<babaklinux> ejer: which partition is my root partition in this pic  http://i37.tinypic.com/106wpvr.png
<airtonix> chamunks, that page ought to list everything you need to know...or i might have linked incorrect page
<ejer> yes Pirate_Hunter
<cruddpuppet> (firefox-bin:12895): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  <-- What?
<shepherd> omG!Q!!@!#!@ i got steam to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cruddpuppet> It crashed just a few minutes ago...
<chamunks> airtonix, meh i should go thanks!
<ejer> babaklinux: / means root, so /dev/sdb2
<airtonix> webfarmer, ok for example your in a folder called stuff...
<tomco> hello                is there anything i can do in this situation?  my menu bars at the top and bottom are frozen.. I am remote and can only VNC in (no I can't SSH)..  can i reboot?
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: yes but use . in place of ,
<jim_p> shepherd: did you do something special to make it work? i am interested to install cs source
<pleed_> Hi, how can i burn an iso on a double layer dvd in ubuntu?
<babaklinux> ejer: is ubuntu installed on  /  ?
<airtonix> webfarmer, and you want to make it owned by yourself...but its currently owned by root. or some other user like the webserver (www-data)
<indian_munnda> NiKeCRu666: even i m looking for that if u get it then plz tell me too
<Pirate_Hunter> indian_munnda: ty oh didnt notice that my bad
<ejer> yes babaklinux
<mamo_noob> babaklinux: /  <-- is like the xp system
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: no problm :)
<airtonix> webfarmer, one sec verifying the command i'll give you
<webfarmer> airtonix, yea\
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, maybe MuSe but i cant get it work properly
<shepherd> jim_p   i had to reinstall ubuntu. the first thing i did was install steam
<amanulla> babaklinux:yes root is like heart of ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, MuSe can mix 5 audio channels
<shepherd> jim_p  it wouldn't work before
<Pirate_Hunter> indian_munnda: do you know any lowend txt editors, lower than abiword?
<Teisei> Why does my Compiz do this http://i34.tinypic.com/2ecqijl.png ... anyone ?
<indian_munnda> NiKeCRu666: i was looking for it just to run radio
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: use vim on terminal
<jim_p> shepherd: can you also install games? i bought cssource to play online and i cant
<ejer> Pirate_Hunter: gedit or kate or geany
<airtonix> webfarmer, ok you would make that folder called stuff yours by using this (providing your currently inside it) : sudo chown webfarmer:webfarmer ./
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: and there are many more for what purpose u need it
<Pirate_Hunter> indian_munnda: nah too hard for me i stick to nano but sometimes gui is good
<shepherd> jim_p i just got steam to work, i'm installing now. i have no clue if they are going to run or not
<amanulla> babaklinux:every thing(home,vat......) will be installed on root if we make only root
<Pirate_Hunter> ejer: ty
<shepherd> jim
<airtonix> webfarmer, but lets say there is files and folders already inside it owned by the www-data user....
<mamo_noob> btw how to open old lotus 1-2-3 release 5 (*.wk2, *.wk3, *.wk4)
<shepherd> jim_p only time will tell
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: ok see what ejer sdaid to u
<tomco> is there a keyboard shortcut to reboot ubuntu?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, well it can work then =)
<cruddpuppet> (firefox-bin:12895): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  <-- What? Firefox just crashed a few minutes ago... >__<
<jim_p> shepherd: ok
<n1ce> cool, trying ubuntu in acer aspire one, it runs great
<Pirate_Hunter> indian_munnda: just need something to look at text without going into terminal nothing especial
<NiKeCRu666> O.o
<tomco> or can u reboot from locked workstation?
<NiKeCRu666> i want that acer aspire one!!!!!!
<indian_munnda> Pirate_Hunter: then gedit is best for it
<jim_p> Teisei: what vga are you on?
<airtonix> webfarmer, you can recursively take ownership with : sudo chown webfarmer:webfarmer ./ -r
<bobbycheetah> anyone ever dealt with broadcom wireless nic in laptop?
<mamo_noob> NiKeCRu666:  acer aspire one it. come with built linux tho
<indian_munnda> NiKeCRu666: with which player will it work
<tomco> airtonix: it's -R isnt it? and why would u want to do that? some things are best ran by root, or by user..etc
<airtonix> tomco, yes you are right
<amanulla> tomco:alt+ctrl+del ...next select what ever u wish
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, i think MuSe but i get an error about Jack audio server
<airtonix> tomco, but in some instances for example the webserver files found at : /var/www you may have a setup there that requires you to allow write access to other users in your development enviroment
<tomco> ugh my system is not responding to that
<amanulla> tomco:do u wish not to even select shutdown from display but just a key which will shutdown your system.........
<airtonix> tomco, this is ofcourse just an example
<tomco> the system is really jacked up
<tomco> i am trying to reboot it remotely
<airtonix> webfarmer, so i have been corrected that the recursive switch is -R not -r
<tomco> ctr-alt-del, no response.   the reboot icon is gone.. so are the applications ones... and the taskbars at the bottom
<phantomcircuit> hey guys quick question here
<Teisei> jim_p: What does that mean ? I have Intel GMA 950 and I use the latest Intel drivers
<indian_munnda> NiKeCRu666: someone told me miro can do that but i didn't installed that. Have u tried that
<ejer> tomco: try ctrl-alt-backspace
<amanulla> tomco:is for alt+ctrl+del    system is not responding
<Teisei> jim_p: This problem disappears if I turn Compiz on and off for a few times
<phantomcircuit> my microphone input is being relayed back through my headphones
<airtonix> webfarmer, but honestly on a live webserver, you wouldnt change ownership of the webserver files...instead you would insert yourself in to the www-data user group
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, nope, but i cant try =)
<tomco> ctr-alt-backspace and ctr-alt-del both no response
<indian_munnda> NiKeCRu666: :)
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿indian_munnda, thnks
<KillGuta> how do I sudo file transfer?
<jim_p> Teisei: i think the vga is too weak to do all sorts of these effects
<airtonix> tomco, have you tried using hte magic sysreq combo?
<KillGuta> I currently can't move stuff in the home directory
<indian_munnda> tomco: ctrl-alt-f1
<cruddpuppet> What is a name of the command-line browser
<tomco> air: no
<jim_p> Teisei: (can you give me a link for the wallpaper?)
<indian_munnda> tomco: then sudo init 2
<lli> how would one get windows live messenger to install via wine?
<Teisei> jim_p: I can send it to you
<amanulla> tomco:do u mean cant u see shutdown icon there?
<tomco> indian: i tried that.. but since i am VNC i cant get to a non-X session
<lli> due to its f**king installer, it becomes a real pain
<airtonix> tomco, hold alt + print screen and type r
<tomco> amanulla: yeah no shutdown icon
<ejer> lli: there are alternate linux programs you could use...
<KillGuta> ﻿I currently can't move stuff in the home directory
<jim_p> Teisei: ok
<lli> yes there are
<lli> i still prefer msn
<indian_munnda> tomco: then do one thing press reset :)
<lli> actually no i cant be bothered with the hastle
<tomco> hmm ok so i hit alt, printscreen and then r all at once.. no go..
<airtonix> tomco, mmm actually thats not right...one sec
<mamo_noob> i wish pidgin support cam :D
<ompaul> !netsplit
<ejer> lli: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127 it does not work from what they say here
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ompaul> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<airtonix> tomco, if you can use a browser at this point: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/12/12/how-to-gracefully-reboot-your-ubuntudebian-system-if-all-else-fails/
<lli> lol split?
<NiKeCRu666> pidgin doesnt support cam =/
<ejer> !magicsysreq
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magicsysreq
<airtonix> ...
<tomco> indian: ok i'll see how to push reset button..or reset power via VNC :)
<soundray> !sysrq | ejer
<ubottu> ejer: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<KillGuta> ﻿I currently can't move stuff in the home directory
<ejer> thanks it is for tomco
<airtonix> tomco, ALT + SysReq + r : This stands for Raw keyboard mode.
<indian_munnda> tomco: :)
<ejer> !sysrq | tomco
<ubottu> tomco: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<airtonix> tomco, ALT + SysReq + s : This syncs the disk.
<user321> i have just installed fglrx driver from ati site, but when X start the resoultion is very slow, and fglrxinfo say no direct rendering is supported, and i have followed the instructions from the ubuntu ati/binary webpage, what could i do?
<tomco> how are u supposed to type and hold those keys! lol
<airtonix> tomco,     ALT + SysReq + e : terminates all processes
<tomco> terminate but not reboot?
<soundray> tomco: use some sort of weight on the PrintScreen key
<airtonix> tomco,  yeah bit hard...but good thing is you cant accidentally press them
<ejer> its supposed to be hard to do tomco :) follow info ubotto gave
<airtonix> tomco, ALT + SysReq + b : reboots
<KillGuta> ﻿I currently can't move stuff in the home directory
<airtonix> tomco, ALT + SysReq + i : Kill’s all processes that weren’t terminated nicely.
<KillGuta> any help please?
<airtonix> tomco,  ALT + SysReq + u : Remounts all filesystems as read only.
<tomco> does printscreen go over vnc? i am having no luck
<airtonix> tomco, ah right...no this is local keyboard only
<tomco> ahhh bummer
<KillGuta> HOW DO I SUDO FILE TRANSFER!??!?!?
<tomco> looks like i need to make sure SSH is open for next time!!
<mamo_noob> KillGuta: gksudo nautilus  <-- try this
<airtonix> !scp | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ejer> KillGuta: you should never need to, what is the problem
<KillGuta> ejer I can't do anything in the home folder
<airtonix> tomco, can you issue terminal commands on the remote machine?
<ejer> in your home folder KillGuta ?
<tomco> airtonix: nope.. terminal locked up when i launched it.. after that the application menu locked up
<ejer> KillGuta: in terminal do chown youruser:youruser /home/youruser -R
<airtonix> tomco, ah well...one more reason not to use vnc when you have ssh -x and freenx
<phantomcircuit> Everything I say into my microphone is repeated through the speaker, how can I stop this?
<KillGuta> ok will try ejer :0
<KillGuta> :)
<tomco> airtonix: i dont get why it's so unstable.. i have AMD64 and i switched to 32 bit version because of too many problems... i just setup virtualbox and that all went well.. i was only browsing when it crashed
<izibi> netsplit rocks :)
<zewm_> Nice.
<r3dd0> hez
<phantomcircuit> Everything I say into my microphone is repeated through the speaker, how can I stop this?
<airtonix> tomco, vnc you mean? i very much dislike it
<r3dd0> could you help me for a minute, setting up my grub?
<r3dd0> http://paste2.org/p/80856
<r3dd0> always get an error 22
<tomco> airtonix: i've never had problems with vnc..
<tomco> airtonix: ubuntu has been good overall but lately unstable
<tomco> in general..
<tomco> 8.04
<airtonix> phantomcircuit, have you tried playing with the mixer controls you get when you right click on the volume control applet in the gnome-panel and choose "volume controls"
<KillGuta> ejer it says that I don't have administrative rights even with sudo
<amanulla> tomco:if so go for sudo shutdown -h now
<MrObvious> Whee!
<amanulla> check it once
<airtonix> tomco, vnc is a pain in the rear no matter which os it runs on
<amanulla> imn ot sure
<hydroponic> How do I disable Focus Stealing Prevention?
<hydroponic> I am not using Compiz
<ejer> KillGuta: sounds like some stuff has been messed with ;)
<hydroponic> (gnome
<hydroponic> )
<FloodBot2> hydroponic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phantomcircuit> airtonix, yes i have but all i can do is mute the microphone or mute the speaker
<KillGuta> ejer I actually didn't do anything :D
<tomco> amanulla: nah i cant run a command...  the last thing i was able to do was browse the filesystem with the windows explorer-type thing and i was looking for a shell but that locked up too
<sytxr> I have a binary application in a single file which is supposed to print information about partitions a Windows Dynamic Volume(ldminfo). But when I try to run it in a terminal even as root, ubuntu can't seem to find it. I've set it to executable and copied it to my /bin . I even renamed it and tried again.
<airtonix> phantomcircuit, ok sorry
<KillGuta> yes ﻿gksudo nautilus worked!
<airtonix> tomco, looks like your left with the powerbutton then.
<KillGuta> thank you to whoever said it! :)
<ejer> KillGuta: someone did :) you could try booting into recovery mode and do the same chown command (you will be root)
<airtonix> tomco, which is less than desirable
<tomco> now all i can do is log out, log back in.. and hit switch user.. and i cud probably disconnect the network as that's the only icon running
<tomco> airtonix: well i'd try ctr-alt-f1 first at the console
<airtonix> tomco, have youtried running xterm instead of the standard gnome-terminal?
<tomco> just hoping to reboot remote
<tomco> airtonix: the menu system is completely gone
<indian_munnda> hello all,i have got a second hand TV tuner card from one of my friend but he has lost the driver cd of the TV tuner card? Do i need a drivers in ubuntu or it is there by default? I have a Adcom TV capture card.
<tomco> air: the entire bar at the top is ONLY my user name and the network icon..rest is grey
<airtonix> tomco, does alt+f2 produce a run dialouge box?
<fx3> tomco, have you tried the raising skinny elephans is uterrly boring ? the talk with kernel through the keyboard?
<phantomcircuit> ARGH
<tomco> airtonix: nope
<monsterdragon13> hello
<ejer> fx3: he is remote
<fx3> oh dear
<tomco> fx3: no but i did try dropping 3 hits of LSD to see if that'd help.. nope.. didnt work..
<airtonix> tomco, out of ideas here apart from nuclear power button detonation
<sytxr> I enter "./bin/ldminfo" then it just says "bash: ./bin/ldminfo: No such file or directory" . Anyhel/ suggestion ?
<l3d> hey there is a way to use the crontab to set a hourly alarm right?
<comicinker> sytxr: /bin/./ldminfo
<plik> l3d: 'at' is simpler
<fx3> tomco, you are in a gui session and cant get to the terminal?
<airtonix> tomco, when your system comes back up setup ssh and enable x-forwarding
<tomco> fx3: yeah]
<badfish> anybody else get black and white videos in hardy?
<ejer> l3d: put a script in /etc/cron.hourly/
<l3d> plik how so?
<monsterdragon13> are u all robots?
<fx3> tomco, can you run any programs?
<cruddpuppet> (firefox-bin:12895): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  <-- How do I fix it? I can't exactly use google to solve this problem...
<NiKeCRu666> yes
<tomco> fx3: nope
<pallu> hello all of you
<airtonix> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<monsterdragon13> o
<tomco> fx3: trash can..lol
<pallu> how can i compile my kernel?
<comicinker> monsterdragon13: yes
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿monsterdragon13, yes we all are robots
<hydroponic> How can I disable Focus Stealing Prevention? Gnome/metacity..
<fx3> tomco, then if you cant get to a terminal, or exectute a line of code in a script, theres no way
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿monsterdragon13, just kiddin
<NiKeCRu666> :D
<indian_munnda> !kernel
<monsterdragon13> lol
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<airtonix> tomco, can you edit a text file on the desktop ?
<dr_willis> badfish,  ive heard of a similer bug mentioned befor - dependiong on video card/drivers issues..  Youmight want to check the forums.
<ejer> cruddpuppet: where/how is this happening
<monsterdragon13> how do u send messages to other people?
<tomco> airtonix: right click has no effect ont he desktop.. i have no other way of launching a text editor
<fsmmls> Hello.. could someone help me with updating my courier-pop3 SSL certificate? I made a new certificate, but when I try to connect, I still see the old one
<sytxr> I tried, comicinker, but still doesn't work. And I did set it to executable.
<dr_willis> cruddpuppet,  be sure you are running the app as the user that started up X. thats a common message when you mistakenly use sudo, and not gksu to run  grahical apps.
<airtonix> tomco, can you transfer files to the remote computer from the one your on now?
<indian_munnda> monsterdragon13: Just write the person name before the msg to which u wanna send the msg
<cruddpuppet> ejer: Firefox crashed a few minutes ago (I began to re-arrange tabs, firefox lagged) I switched to command line tty6 or whatever, killed it from there
<cruddpuppet> now it won't start
<Scunizi> !tab | monsterdragon13
<ubottu> monsterdragon13: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tomco> airtonix: is that possible via VNC? I really doubt it... the ONLY port the firewall lets through is VNC
<cruddpuppet> dr_willis: I tried running it as both root and my current account to no avail
<sytxr> If it wasn't actually executable, maybe because it is 32 bit and my ubuntu is 64 bit(shouldn't it work anyway?), would it still say "No such file or directory" ?
<tburrell> hey everyone... trying to create an ad-hoc wireless network here with network-manager.  After I type in the details network manager just shows the spinny icon thing forever and if I hover the mouse over it I see "attempting to connect to network ('null'" -- anyone know how I can create an adhoc wireless network with hardy?
<ejer> cruddpuppet: try logging out and back in?
<airtonix> tomco, i was thinking either network file transfer ...seperatly from vnc
<cruddpuppet> ejer: K, gonna try that. Any other possible solutions before I do?
<tomco> airtonix:  nope but tonite SSH will be open! lol
<comicinker> sytxr: maybe you mix l and I ?
<monsterdragon13> indian_sunnda ?
<monsterdragon13> nvm
<airtonix> tomco, ah ok no transfers...when you open the trashcan are you able to change the location ?
<ejer> cruddpuppet: that is first thing I would try
<monsterdragon13> bye
<CC0> is it possible to send a file from a windows ssh client to a linux ssh server? I set up an sshd on my linux laptop and have securecrt/putty on my win xp machine
<ironfoot_495> how do I install ubuntu server on to ASUPS DSVB-D Server???
<indian_munnda> monsterdragon13: bye
<ejer> CC0: get winscp
<airtonix> tomco, or does firefox open up?
<tburrell> CC0: try winscp, or some sftp / scp type transfer program
<fx3> CC0, only if you download something like winSCP
<airtonix> tomco, i forgot you cant launch....doh
<ejer> CC0: actually, filezilla is better
<tomco> airtonix: cant start firefox...  right click menu works on trash but not open
<tburrell> CC0: filezilla sucks
<CC0> ok, thanks :]
<ejer> try them both CC0 - i think you will see ;)
<amanulla> how can i mount a .iso file any command?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<amanulla> from terminal?
<airtonix> tomco, ok i was thinking that maybe you could create a script on your current machine and download it somehow by manipualting a program on the remote via vnc...
<tburrell> ejer: haha it really is good avice to try both :)
<enl810d> Does anyone here know if we can run/assemble mips code from the terminal?
<shepherd> ok when i do the cube desktop thing, is there a way to set it so when i look at the cube it doesn't snap onto a desktop?
<comicinker> amanulla: yes
<tomco> what about the login window when still locked out? i can still get there..
<dr_willis> airtonix,  if he can get to the console, he could start a X editor that would appear on his Desktop from there. he would have to Export the proper DISPLAY, then run the app.
<airtonix> tomco, what sessions are available in the session chooser?
<sytxr> nope, didn't confuse lowercase i and lowercase L , i even just renamed it "someprogram", to be sure, same error
<Pici> shepherd: #compiz-fusion is the best place to ask about specific compiz options.
<amanulla> over here  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> in place of iso-fill name do i have to give path of .iso file?
<airtonix> dr_willis, can you assist in that aspect?
<Cosmo-san> is there a simple way to split gedit into two colums?
<mettao87> hi. i'm trying to install the driver asla on my notebook asus a6va. when i do make i have this problem: http://pastebin.com/m39e8c402.... what can i do?
<tomco> airtonix: session chooser logged in is gone.   i CAN use cube rotate (compiz) to rotate to another screen.. but that doesnt help
<tomco> when logged out i have "leave message" "switch user" "cancel" "unlock"
<dragonf1> amanulla: depends in wich directory you are
<ejer> tomco: i missed it, does alt-f2 work?
<airtonix> tomco, very interesting...so you cant run apps, you cant use the desktop menu, you cant access a terminal...
<tomco> ejer: no
<comicinker> sytxr: what does ls -l | grep someprogram show?
<airtonix> tomco, but you can logout and in...whatelse can you do?
<tomco> airtonix: you got it..
<airtonix> tomco, power buttin time i think
<enl810d> Does anyone here use their *nix box for MIPS programming?
<airtonix> tomco, oh wait...
<tomco> airtonix: i can work the network icon.. see the right click menu of trash.. and click my name on the menu bar to switch user
<amanulla> dragonf1:my .iso file is in desktop
<amanulla> then what to give?
<tomco> airtonix: i cant LOG OUT
<ejer> tomco: can you add to panel?
<amanulla> dragonf1:then what to give?
<airtonix> tomco, can you right click the space wher the panel would be and have the menu for that?
<tomco> airtonix: but i can just drop VNC
<tomco> airtonix: come back and it asks for password
<ironfoot_495> how do I install ubuntu server on to ASUS DSVB-D Server???
<sytxr> comicinker: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24076 2002-08-09 12:40 someprogram
<sytxr> mmmh, 2002, that's quite old
 * airtonix really dislikes vnc
<ejer> ironfoot_495: what is that and why is it hard to install on it
<kho_zhi> !g ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g ubuntu
<comicinker> sytxr: and what does show >> file /bin/someprogram ?
<kho_zhi> !g kchmviewer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g kchmviewer
<ironfoot_495> ejer: because I'm using a adaptec SCSI card and it does'nt see it ??
<dragonf1> amanulla: so the you open terminal, it usually start in oyur home directory so the path is Desktop/<name of the .iso> ,or if oyu are new to the terimnal I can give a bit mor troughout description
<kho_zhi> !g script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g script
<Pici> kho_zhi: What are you trying to do?
<dooglus> it doesn't know !g for google
<amanulla> !wiki ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki ubuntu
<sytxr> it shows: /bin/someprogram: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<airtonix> kho_zhi, remoe the g from your bang commands
<kho_zhi> okok
<dooglus> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<airtonix> kho_zhi, remove*
<Pici> !msgthebot | airtonix kho_zhi
<ubottu> airtonix kho_zhi: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ejer> ironfoot_495: is that card supported?
<tomco> airtonix: well i think it's really dead now.. when i reconnect via vnc it just gives a black screen.. can connect/disconnect as often as i wish tho
<x3o> hey, gnome-appearance has a bug, it doesnt close properly and consumes a lot of cpu usage
<Infinito-> !g gnochm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g gnochm
<airtonix> tomco, time to power down and investigate freenx or pure ssh x forwarding
<Infinito-> !gnochm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnochm
<Infinito-> eerr
<ironfoot_495> ejer: Yes I have a cd but it setup for Raid and I only have one SCSI DISK?
<airtonix> tomco, if you use ssh x forwarding...you can still provide windows users access with the windows software : xming
<comicinker> sytxr: if it doesn't start by typing >>/bin/./someprogramm , I don't know
<amanulla> dragonf1/:im new to terminal
<amanulla> how can i?
<amanulla> can u plss?
<ironfoot_495> Well let me try and set it up for Raid even though it only has one disk maybe it will see the drive then.
<ejer> !fakeraid | ironfoot_495
<ubottu> ironfoot_495: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<amanulla> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<comicinker> sytxr: you are sure you have an intel cpu?
<fx3> amanulla, what problems are you having?
<movedx> How does one repair a Ubuntu installation? I have a seperate partition for my '/' mount point, a 2gB swap partition and the rest is mounted to '/home'. How do I repair '/' using an installation CD in the event I ever need too?
<sytxr> Thank you already, for the effort so far, comicinker. >>/bin/./someprogram doesn't show an error anymore. Even though I don't know what the >> does
<tomco> airtonix: well i think vnc over ssh would probably work too.. cuz then i cud at least SSH in when this happens and type "sudo reboot"!
<kho_zhi> Pici, any linux forum ? I want to ask about Linux enterprise wif oracle
<ejer> movedx: you just reinstall to / format / only and tell partitioner that home is there and not to format it
<unimatrix9> is there an openoffice viewer , that i can run to show impress files?
<sytxr> Not really intel, but AMD 64 bit
<amanulla> fx3:i want to mount a .iso file in my present in my desktop i need command to type in terminal
<airtonix> tomco, when you run ssh x forwarding you wont need vnc
<fsmmls> Hello.. could someone help me with updating my courier-pop3 SSL certificate? I made a new certificate, but when I try to connect, I still see the old one
<kho_zhi> i mean any chatroom
<airtonix> tomco, it becomes pointless
<sytxr> shouldn't it be intel 386 compatible ?
<ejer> tomco: vnc over ssh is best wareally
<tomco> airtonix: yeah but what kind of client do i need?
<comicinker> sytxr: the the executable won't work
<sytxr> oh, ok
<airtonix> tomco, thats the beauty...you wont need one
<tomco> ejer: huh :"wareally"?
<dooglus> amanulla: mkdir /tmp/iso; mount file.iso /tmp/iso
<movedx> ejer: I did just that, but I still lost all the applications I installed. My '/home' partition was left in good order.
<kho_zhi> #linux
<ejer> tomco: way really sorry
<comicinker> and the ">>" should only show the beginning of a command, not to written ;)
<airtonix> tomco, you already have it : its called the X11 display server
<Cosmo-san> is there a simple way to split gedit into two columns?
<tomco> airtonix: link on this?
<airtonix> tomco, ok one sec
<fx3> amanulla, mounting an iso is just like mounting a real harddrive, so: firt you need to make a mount point, just a simple directory, mkdir /media/cdimage
<ejer> movedx: yes, all apps will need to be reinstalled, all settings will be preserved
<tomco> airtonix: nah i'm at work... Vista
<NoMax> Hello can I install an RPM package in Ubuntu?
<kudak> anyone have any idea why in every 10-15min the DNS servers i add are automaticly removed ?
<airtonix> tomco, then you want to download and install xming and get putty
<sytxr> So thanks again. Problem resolved, probably as much as was possible.
<ejer> Cosmo-san: not really, it is a simple text editor... you could copy/paste into spreadsheet for instance
<movedx> ejer: That's a shame, but acceptable. :)
<Cosmo-san> there are plugins for it, too
<unimatrix9> use alien
<unimatrix9> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<fx3> amanulla, then you need to mount that iso onto that directory, mount -o loop image.iso /media/cdimage
<ejer> movedx: there are ways around it, but software installs are so easy there is no point
<ubuntuuser420> okay, I need to find out what the saved password for my wireless network is, I need to distribute it to my other laptop :P
<comicinker> sytxr: hopefully
<tomco> airtonix: login screen woke up! lol
<NoMax> Thanks
<airtonix> tomco, xming is a x11 server for windows...and you use putty to create the ssh x forwarding connection which provides you with a ssh tunnel
<fx3> amanulla, you say that your image is in desktop, so, cd to desktop, 'cd Desktop' and use the command above
<movedx> ejer: They might be easy, but they're also time consuming. This especially true if you've installed a lot of stuff for software development etc.
<fx3> amanulla, are you following ?
<ubuntuuser420> is there a specific networking channel for ubuntu?
<amanulla> i cant get all those commands
<ubuntuuser420> okay, I need to find out what the saved password for my wireless network is
<ejer> movedx: you can restore them with a script easily, and use a DVD for repo if you want... but, what would be point of reinstalling unless fresh apps were installed?
<movedx> ejer: I've requested 'apt' install: vlc, seamonkey, vlc, rxvt-unicode and something else I can't remember and it's 308mB.
<fx3> amanulla, whats the problem, there is only two commands you need to type
<airtonix> tomco, once you have your ssh tunnel, you run xming which sits in the system tray...then you connect to the remote terminal in putty and run any gui command you want...for example...just run nautilus which will boot up the desktop
<orgthingy> hello
<ejer> yep movedx
<mindframe->  does evolution work with outlook calendar events?
<orgthingy> Fama IM (terminal) doesnt have man pages
<movedx> ejer: You could re-install core libs and revert the kernel back?
<orgthingy> so, anyone knows how to use it?
<amanulla> because im new to ubuntu
<amanulla> fx3:plss give me a line
<amanulla> so that i can type in terminal
<fx3> amanulla, pm me if you like, the channel can be a little busy
<airtonix> tomco, i will get some pages for you to read on the topic
<orgthingy> because tmscn (or whatever its called) isnt working anymore
<orgthingy> and famam looks more exciting
<fx3> amanulla, i cannot, i do not know where your image is, and what filename it has
<ejer> movedx: you can do any of this, it just needs to be setup... and you can reinstall any program at any time without reformatting anyways
<ubuntuuser420> I need to find out what the saved password for my wireless network is
<ejer> movedx: aptitude reinstall bla
<movedx> ejer: Basically, I installed VirtualBox and the relevant Kernel module, and when I rebooted my graphics card was no longer detected, my sound had failed and my 22" widescreen monitor was in 640x480 resolution; in this instance it's easier to repair the core libs and the Kernel than try and resolve the issue manually.
<airtonix> tomco, http://blandname.com/2006/10/19/manage-linux-workstations-using-xming/
<movedx> ejer: Yes. I guess I need to learn the tools available to me and I could have resolved the issue.
<ejer> movedx: there is no way the core libs or kernel were changed, it is a config issue
<airtonix> tomco, http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=163
<Cyde> What preference do I need to modify to change the default browser that xdg-open uses?
<airtonix> tomco, http://www.ax697.org/xming-with-windows-xp-and-ubuntu-200749.html
<ejer> !update-alternatives | Cyde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<movedx> ejer: It was a Kernel module that was installed. Perhaps you're right. But I see no reason for VirtualBox to edit the 'xorg.conf' file, and remove sound? Why?
<ejer> movedx: i can assure you it did not
<Terabyte> hey, I just installed ubuntu (I have vista, and xp somewhere too, but i'm more interested in getting vista back up), and grub says "error 22", it's just this minute been installed
<airtonix> tomco, this page shows xming being used on vista : http://www.tjansson.dk/?p=163
<dr_willis> I like xming, its a handy tool
<Cyde> ejer: Ah, I found it inside System Settings -> Default Applications
<Terabyte> i'm currently booted into ubuntu live, if i need to make changes, can you tell me what I should do?
<tomco> airtonix: thanks!    so right click doesnt work at all on bar, background or taskbar anymore... i think trash is dead now too.. but network and switch user still up
<ejer> Cyde: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser is the terminal way
<airtonix> tomco, yeah i ran a web development training group for about three years, and i had some of the machines running ubuntu feisty...
<movedx> ejer: Then I guess I leave you with one simple (to ask) question: why did my nVidia driver(s) fail and why did my sound card suddenly become non-existant? There's no valid explanation to this from your reasoning, except the Kernel module installed during the VirtualBox installation somewhere messed with something.
<airtonix> tomco, i wanted the windows users to use gedit so i used xming to serve it up to them....it was great
<thomc> My firestarter events log shows a series of blocked attempts to access different ports by the same IP over a short space of time - is that someone portscanning me?
<Cyde> ejer: Ah, so there's a bunch of symlinks in /etc/alternatives/ .  Neat.  I was not aware of this.
<ejer> movedx: cause you made a mistake most likely
<ejer> Cyde: ya it is pretty cool way to do it
<airtonix> tomco, apparently though freenx is a compressed version of ssh x-forwarding and has even better peformancs...people report great results even over dial up
<mettao87> hi guys, i have this problem, http://pastebin.com/m36fb1644, with a make command.
<Cyde> ejer: Do you know if this is also where I specify my default sound system?  So far, I haven't yet been able to get pulseaudio starting automatically with KDE.
<ejer> using vnc you can achieve same thing, use -encodings tight
<Gin> I just installed a new HD and formated it to Ext3. how do I allow a user to have full access (read/write/execute/ ) to this drive?
<Last1024> looking to determine if 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI TX NIC is supported by ubuntu, searched www.ubuntuhcl.org, no results, recommendations to other locations to search would be appreciated
<fx3> airtonix, its one hell of a pain to set up however
<airtonix> fx3, freenx?
<ejer> no Cyde not there...
<fx3> airtonix, indeed
<Gin> and does Ext3 support 1TB?
<airtonix> fx3, mmm probably why i have yet to use it...
<movedx> ejer: That's not something I haven't consider, though it wouldn't be me that made the mistake, more apt. Simply installing VB using "apt-get install virtualbox" hardly makes it my fault.
<fx3> airtonix, but i do attest that its blazingly fast, using very little bandwidth
<airtonix> gin : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<movedx> ejer: If the application isn't supported correctly, then that's also not my fault. besides, you've answered my question now, thanks for your time.
<airtonix> fx3, makes vnc look really bad....but i still see one or two out of a million possible uses for vnc...
<ejer> no prob movedx and fyi I have nvidia and have run vbox for a long time, installed through apt
<phantomcircuit> Is there speech recognition software i can run under ubuntu? sim looking for somethign like dragon naturally speaking
<tomco> airtonix: oh well maybe next time.. anyone know of any Public DNS servers?
<airtonix> tomco, dyndns
<ejer> phantomcircuit: it is nowhere close to dragon, but there does exist some
<tomco> airtonix (next time on fixing this)
<airtonix> tomco, ubuntu has ddclient in the repos for updating the ip
<ejer> phantomcircuit: however, older dragon version run in wine apparently
<Cyde> ejer: So these symlinks are read by my shell?  I'm finding many symlinks in /etc/alternative that I use on a somewhat regular basis ..
<movedx> ejer: I personally think my mistake was using the restricted drivers that come with Ubuntu. I should have used EnvyNG, which is what I've done this time around.
<tomco> airtonix: oh no not that..
<tomco> airtonix: our site is setup on opendns and i need to get to a site that is blocked
<airtonix> tomco, oh you men like opendns?
<Last1024> where can i find a hcl website?
<Cyde> ejer: Or maybe not, the ones I access from the shell seem to have symlinks in /usr/bin/ ...
<airtonix> tomco, have you tried using tor and privoxy?
<ejer> movedx: could be but I use restricted drivers... there are many things at play
<tomco> airtonix: no does that require signup
<airtonix> tomco, not from memory
<tomco> airtonix: i shud just be able to hardcode dns.. but dont know what to set it to
<airtonix> tomco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Privoxy
<ejer> Cyde: man update-alternatives is a good place to start
<movedx> ejer: I think I'll just use VMWare - more support and more functionality! ;)
<ejer> good luck movedx :)
<airtonix> tomco, I gotta go afk for while...
<tomco> airtonix: k thx for all your help!
<dooglus> Cosmo-san: I was trying to find a text editor where you can split into two columns
<dooglus> Cosmo-san: I didn't find any, other than emacs22
<ejer> like to compare 2 files? you could use diff
<Generic6552> Speaking of VMWare, I'd like to try running Kubuntu in a virtual machine under Ubuntu, but I'm a little overwhelmed with the myriad options of Qemulator, especially in regard to partitions and thus data loss.
<Cosmo-san> dooglus: there is a plugin here: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/Plugins/ColumnMode
<dooglus> Cosmo-san: oh, cool
<Cosmo-san> dooglus: I extracted it but can't get it to show in the plugin tab
<NiCK_NaME> Thiebaude: hey man you know ANYTHING about how to auto mount your CD ROM drive and EXTERNAL HardDrives in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Cosmo-san> off to classu~  work on it later.
<thiebaude> generic6552:you consider dual-booting?
<ejer> Generic6552: try virtualbox it is very easy
<thiebaude> Nick_name:i know nothing about that
<Generic6552> thiebaude:  It would be triple-booting in my case, but no.  I'm wary of doing a partition, which is why I'd much rather use a virtual-machine.
<NiCK_NaME> Thiebaude: you know anyone who might im stuck dude
<dooglus> Cosmo-san: I'll look at it
<Generic6552> ejer:  Ah, I'll have a look at SPM then, one moment...
<Gin> I just formated the new hd drive I installed and my system shows that there are already 7.5GB used. why? I haven/t put naything on it yet
<thiebaude> nick_name:i sure don't
<ejer> !mount | NiCK_NaME
<ubottu> NiCK_NaME: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ejer> !fstab | NiCK_NaME
<ubottu> NiCK_NaME: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<thiebaude> gerneric6552:since you said 3 OS's then i would agree with you
<ejer> what is the issue NiCK_NaME
<zcat[1]> I'm using virtualbox, makes it really insanely easy to set up a virtual machine... and windows is running faster virtualised that it used to run in the actual hardware, I'm sure...
<tomco> can anyone view this site and give me a dns server or two?
<tomco> http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<ejer> it does for mw zcat[1]
<dooglus> Cosmo-san: doesn't work for me either
<thiebaude> all i did was wipe windows and install ubuntu
<ejer> tomco:  66.93.87.2
<dryrot> is there a gui for laying out LVM partitions ?
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: hey brother... im new as it can get to linux... and i am having a horriable problem...
<bombshelter13> Hey, when I resume my laptop from sleep, it now lands on Virtual Terminal 8 instead of 7, and when I switch to 7, Network Manager is in it's 'networking disabled' state (though it works fine once I toggle this switch)... anyone have any what the problem might be?
<ejer> tell us what is happening nick_name and we may be able to help
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: i cannot get my CD ROM drive to mount... and i cannot get my External harddrives to mount via USB
<thiebaude> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bombshelter13> nick_name: what was the mount command you used?
<ejer> NiCK_NaME: do you see an error
<TechPepsi> on a power pc mac, can you partition ubuntu and OSX on the same computer?
<danbh_intrepid> !info diskmounter
<ubottu> Package diskmounter does not exist in hardy
<zcat[1]> btw I gave up using gnewsense, no wireless, fairly crap video support, most flash (games etc) doesn't work, but other than that it was not actually so bad. I should probably write up a blog about it.
<Generic6552> I return, having found VirtualBox on SPM (Synaptic).  However, there are a LOT of VirtualBox packages, and I don't know which I need.
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: oh god thats a good question... like i said i am totally new to linux, and i was surfing the web for hours now, trying to figure it out... and tried something that worked for some one but it didnt work for me ... i will try to recall   ... wait one...
<zcat[1]> .. with the right video and wifi chipset I could probably live with it.
<Generic6552> TechPepsi:  I've not attempted such a feat, but I was able to run Ubuntu off of a LiveCD with varied degrees of success.
<NiCK_NaME> i did this as far as i can remember or something like it....   $  sudo mkdir /dev/dir/sdb1
<NiCK_NaME> or something like it then i used...........
<bombshelter13> Nick_name '/dev/dir/sdb1' should probably be more like '/dev/sdb1'
<LjL> and shouldn't have a "mkdir" in front of it, anyway.
<NiCK_NaME> bombshelter13: yeah i think thats what i did
<bombshelter13> and make sure sdb1 is your device, it could easily be sdc1 or sdd1
<thiebaude> hi LjL
<bombshelter13> ljl: also true
<NiKeCRu666> hello, does someone know how to set up a radio?
<NiKeCRu666> online radio
<ejer> NiCK_NaME: look at http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-462.html.en
<Gin> what is the folder Lost+found for? when formatting a partition I always get that folder created automatically.
<NiCK_NaME> but i DID mount my external... but the problem is this... i rebooted and now... its unmounted!!! all that work looking on the net did me NO good... is their a way to auto mount ?
<_LoneCrow> heya.. I have ubuntu eee  .. just installed.  But when I insert an sdcard it wont mount it says I must be super user etc.. so how do I tell it to mount it before I plug it in?
<LjL> Gin: "lost" files that fsck may find are placed there
<thiebaude> nikecru666:you ever use songbird?
<ejer> Generic6552: applications>add/remove>search virtualbox, tick box, ok
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: okay i will give it a look seee
<zcat[1]> Generic6552: virtualbox-ose, and virtualbox-ose-modules for your current kernel (uname -r)
<Gin> LjL, but that folder is 7.5Gb
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, nope
<LjL> Gin: what does it contain?
<Generic6552> I thought I'd tried that, but... one moment...
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: Have people already given you fstab information?
<Gin> LjL, nothing
<zcat[1]> Generic6552: You may find the most recent kernel doesn't have the modules and you'll need to downgrade a couple of versions
<thiebaude> nikecru666:it has plenty of on-line radio stations
<bombshelter13> nick_name: things always unmount when you reboot
<LjL> Gin: then how can it be 7.5Gb if it's a folder that contains nothing?
<bombshelter13> nick_name: the 'mount' command is never ever permanent
<bastid_raZor> NiCK_NaME; you need to get the UUID of the drive and add that info to your fstab
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: like i said im new to linux i have NO clue what fstab is...
<ejer> NiCK_NaME: to mount it permanently (these are supposed to be removable disks after all), check out http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<thiebaude> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, not for listening online radio, i mean for being a DJ
<xomp> jesus, Firefox's new constant crashing feature sure does it's job well :D
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, like winamp and shoutcast server, and shoutcast plugin
<LjL> Gin: it's perhaps possible, although i'm not really sure, that it's mapped to bad sectors. what makes you say it's 7.5Gb anyway?
<NiCK_NaME> bombshelter13: theirs no way to auto mount ?when boot up ?
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: you will want to look at icecast
<thiebaude> oh, my bad, nickcru666
<bombshelter13> nick_name: yes, there is - look at what ubottu just said about fstab.
<Gin> LjL, gparted under used it says 7.5GB and I just formated my 1TB drive
<Gin> :\
<bombshelter13> nick_name: so there is a way, but the command 'mount' is not that way
<NiCK_NaME> okay okay...
<ejer> he was never using mount
<NiCK_NaME> good to know
<Gin> LjL, when mounted the partition, I only see 1 folder, the lost+found folder
<LjL> Gin, that's the filesystem overhead, it's not that folder.
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ejer, i already have the server, thank you, but i want now a program like winamp and it plugin for transmit music
<Gin> LjL, any way to gain back that 7.5GB?
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: look at MPD http://www.musicpd.org/
<bombshelter13> ejer: he didn't seem sure, and probably was if he did manage to succesfully mount the device
<bombshelter13> ejer: how else would he have succesfully mounted the device?
<ejer> bombshelter13: ubuntu mounts devices automatically
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ejer, ok, i'm on it, ty
<LjL> Gin: i suppose specify a number of inodes when doing "mkfs". that's stupid though.
<bombshelter13> ejer: gnome does, ubuntu doesn't necessarily do so
<NiCK_NaME> Has anyone ran into the problem i am having right now and what commands did you use to solve it ?
<LjL> Gin: you've never lost that space to begin with. that space is needed for the filesystem to store metadata.
<bombshelter13> ejer: or am i mistaken on that?
<ejer> bombshelter13: not worth arguing, but ubuntu comes with gnome
<Dillizar> my flash doesnt have sound can any one help me
<Gin> LjL, 7.5GB to store metadata? :S
<ejer> NiCK_NaME: i told you everything you need to know
<LjL> Gin: on a 1TB drive, sounds about right.
<Gin> LjL, that way too much space for metadata
<bobertdos> Dillizar: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<greencookie> I want to uninstall gnome and gdm so that my computer boots straight into a tty. How would I be able to do this?
<thiebaude> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1, nickcru666
<Yoshiball> Someone used gnoamd2 ?
<Yoshiball> gnomad2 ?
<yowwww> getting authentication failure when trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. any ideas on how to fix that?
<ejer> greencookie: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<yowwww> using update manager -d
<thiebaude> nikecru666:are you there?
<Dillizar> bobertdos: 10x i am working on it
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: thank you, im just confused at the moment about how it works i never used this before you know ? it like trying to speak a language you never spoke before LOL thanks for having patients tho
<greencookie> ejer: would that send me straight to a terminal upon booting?
<ejer> yes greencookie stops X from starting up
<jokibroki> hello all.
<greencookie> cool. thanks. and after that i can sudo apt-get remove -r gnome?
<ejer> NiCK_NaME: if you just unplug then replug disk it should mount
<jokibroki> does anyone know anything about mediatomb and how to stream files xvid avi from pc to ps3
<bobertdos> Dillizar: oh, ten? and you don't have sound? that's odd....What version?
<ejer> greencookie: you can... but that is not everything... you should maybe use ubuntu-server
<bobbyd> hi, how do I change the default application launched when I insert an audio CD? I'm using Hardy.
<ejer> jokibroki: i got mediatomb working
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, yes, i'm here
<thiebaude> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Winamp_3_for_Linux/1002748075/1:nikecru666
<Terabyte> Hey, im getting error 22 in grub after installing linux, any help? i'm booted into the live cd atm
<Gin> LjL, is it okay to delete the folder lost+found?
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: yeah i do and i get a error that says cannot mount drive...
<thiebaude> winamp for linux
<ejer> !grub | Terabyte
<ubottu> Terabyte: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<greencookie> ejer ok. Ill be back frm the tty
<jokibroki> ejer, i m having a problem i see it on my ps3 but it always tells me unsupported file type
<Gerrit> I have several vector graphic files in EPS and I want to combine them to make a nice combination (they are logos and I want to create a constellation). What is easy to use software to do this?
<bombshelter13> greencookie: do you actually want gnome gone? or just the botting into TTY part?
<bombshelter13> too late...
<Dillizar> bobertdos: i still dont have sound i am useing 8.04
<ejer> jokibroki: i don't have PS3 but you need the software in PS3 to play that type of file
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, :O
<jokibroki> ps3 already has that file type
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, and how about the plug in??? does it work???
<jokibroki> because when i had windows vista i was able to play these files
<NiKeCRu666> OMG
<Generic6553> As you might imagine from temporary absence, I'll have a second question to be asking.  ; )
<LjL> Gin: delete it, and you'll see you aren't gaining any space back.
<ejer> Gerrit: not 100% sure but I think GIMP can do it, apps>graphics>gimp
<Dillizar> bobertdos: i was trying to fix the problem with flash and linux :D and i have made some sh***
<Generic6553> Back to business:  Found VirtualBox, but it says its for KDE, can I get it anyway?
<thiebaude> nikecru666"im not sure, winamp is a wine downloadable file
<bobertdos> bobbyd: In the file browser, go to Edit->Preferences->Media
<jokibroki> am i able to use windows media over wine in ubuntu?
<thiebaude> nike:i need to check it out, i have wine on my system
<Gin> LjL, you are right. I can only use 877GB of the 1TB drive :(
<bobertdos> Dillizar: and you're using flash 10?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, i dont want emulate windows with winamp, i have it, but i need a native linux solution
<LjL> Gin: and 877+7.5 doesn't even make 1000.
<bobbyd> bobertdos: aha! I couldn't find it :)
<Gerrit> Can the GIMP preserve vector graphical information?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, you know, is lite hard, i have like 3 years looking for it
<greencookie> ok done.
<Gin> LjL, then where is the rest ? :\
<bobbyd> Dillizar: what problem are you having
<Dillizar> bobertdos: i dont know?
<bobbyd> Gerrit: Inkscape maybe
<zcat[1]> Generic6552: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r`
<bombshelter13> NikeCru666: xmss is a lot like winamp?
<Dillizar> now it doesnt want to play at all
<ejer> Gerrit: you will have to try, but there is inkscape as well which is a vector (illustrator type) app
<bombshelter13> nikecru666: xmms that is
<bobertdos>  bobbyd: Yeah, I have no idea whose idea it was to move it, but........meh
<jokibroki> anyone knows if windows media player can be used on WINE
<Dillizar> bobertdos: bobbyd now it doesnt want to play at all
<LjL> Gin: in units. hard drives are sold with sizes given in decimal multiples of a byte, while computers most often give things in binary multiples of a byte.
<Gerrit> Ok
<bobbyd> bobertdos: where did it used to be? doesn't seem to be related to the file browser to me (as a user)
<ejer> Generic6552: applications>add/remove>search virtualbox, tick box, ok
<Gerrit> I will play around with those and maybe OO Draw, thanks.
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿bombshelter13, i nkow XMMS, even amarok, but i cant trnasmit with XMMS
<thiebaude> nike:i loved winamp when i had windows,brb let me see if wine actually let's me run it
<greencookie> How can I remove gnome?
<zcat[1]> jokibroki: just use beep-media-player, it's a clone of winamp, even takes winamp skins
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿﻿bombshelter13, i mean, to my radio server
<unimatrix9> windows mediaplayers runs with wine yes
<thiebaude> brb
<turbob> Hallo, schreibt hier Jemand Deutsch?
<LjL> !de | turbob
<ubottu> turbob: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jokibroki> no i need windows media player so i can run my files on my PS3 over media center
<bobbyd> greencookie: remove "ubuntu-desktop" in synaptic, or just install kubuntu :)
<ejer> zcat[1]: audacious is actually preferred fwik
<bombshelter13> nikecru666: ohh, sorry, i may have missed part of the question. i'll quiet down.
<unimatrix9> wine info http://frankscorner.org/
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿﻿bombshelter13, haha dont worry =)
<ejer> jokibroki: mplayer can play windows media files
<ejer> with correct codecs
<bobertdos> bobbyd: Haha, it USED to be in System->Preferences->Removable Media, which makes a whole lot more sense to me too!
<ejer> and vlc etc
<greencookie> bobbyd: I dont have gdm
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿﻿bombshelter13, also i suggest that you may use virtualbox instead of wine, cirtualbox is better,(ithink)
<greencookie> bobbyd: Just the TTY.
<bobbyd> greencookie: "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<ejer> greencookie: you can't easily remove it, you need to do it manually
<yavapai> greencookie keep gnome
<ejer> bobbyd: try that command
<bobbyd> greencookie: if you want a minimal system, use the server install
<Dillizar> fixed it
<bobbyd> ejer: ?
<Gin> what is the problem with gnome?
<thiebaude> nikecru666:the winamp download wants me to open it with another application
<ejer> bobbyd: it does not uninstall anything except the ubuntu-desktop package
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, another application?
<bastid_raZor> greencookie; on this website goto the Remove Ubuntu Packages section and copy/paste in a terminal. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, you mean... a virtual machine?
<Terabyte> ejer that didn't help, i havn't lost it to windows, and there's nothing in those links about error 22
<bobbyd> ejer: but that depends on a load of stuff right?
<thiebaude> nikecru666:no, i need to check it out,brb
<ejer> bobbyd: you can try it, I just did
<danbh_intrepid> anyone know where /tmp is mounted?
<bobbyd> ejer: no thanks, I like my desktop :)
<yavapai> last nights cd image booted to white screen no mouse or keyboard
<danbh_intrepid> !tmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmp
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, ok
<ejer> bobbyd: ok, well it doesn't do anything
<drumstyk> msg ubuntu etiquette
<bastid_raZor> danbh_intrepid; inside /   .. hence /tmp/
<guntbert> danbh_intrepid: that depends on your system, check with mount
<LordMetroid> I can't wait till 8.10 ohhh, I want 8.10 so bad!
<bobertdos> drumstyk: /msg ubottu etiquette
<thiebaude> archive type not supported:nikecru666, i dont know what that means
<drumstyk> oh woops, i was close, thnx
<ejer> Terabyte: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html never seen error 22 be4
<danbh_intrepid> bastid_raZor: well, I guess you answered me literally, but not what I was looking for, thanks for trying
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, not me =/
<bobertdos> LordMetroid: Yes, yes, we know. Just one more month and counting, hold your horses :D
<Agent_bob>     how is the nvidia legacy package called ?
<bastid_raZor> danbh_intrepid; you could look in your /etc/fstab to see it is mounted elsewhere.
<guntbert> danbh_intrepid: that depends on your system, check with mount
<blu_ket> hello
<danbh_intrepid> guntbert: my /tmp seems to not have any special mounting, why doesnt it?  I thought it was mounted to ram....
<bobbyd> ejer: well that must have changed then, it used to work
<Agent_bob> bastid_raZor   df   or mount
<danbh_intrepid> what is /dev/shm?
<Agent_bob> danbh_intrepid not normally.    if /tmp was in ram it would eat all your ram when you mess with dvd's
<thiebaude> nikecru666:i did a search on google for winamp, and it says it's also for linux
<cannonball> All of a sudden today, Evolution wants some kind of password to unlock the "default keyring".  Any idea what causes that?  (our shared home directory went away for a little while today, it's possible it's related to that).
<greencookie> will 'sudo apt-get remove gnome* ' remove all gnome elements installed on my sytem?
<NiKeCRu666> :S
<cannonball> danbh_intrepid: it's kind of like a ramdisk.
<drumstyk> is this the proper place to ask ubuntu questions?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿thiebaude, well can i have link?
<Agent_bob> !purekde | greencookie
<ubottu> greencookie: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bastid_raZor> greencookie; the link i gave you will completely remove gnome
<vallhalla81> hi there i have just reformatted a hard drive on my system i can mount it but cant write to it can any advise please
<guntbert> danbh_intrepid: turn your sentence around: always a drive is mounted on a certain mount point (e.g. /dev/sda3 is mounted on /var/log), why did you think that about your /tmp anyway?
<danbh_intrepid> Agent_bob: yeah, but right now, it eats at my harddrive giving me horrid performance.  I mean, thats why I have a swap file and all
<bobertdos> drumstyk: Yes sir!
<thiebaude> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<greencookie> Agent_bob: I don't have KDE
<bastid_raZor> greencookie; that link has the list of packages you need to remove. it isn't going to install kde
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: if you have enough ram and swap what you have is fine
<danbh_intrepid> guntbert: because Brasero uses /tmp for temporary files, and I noticed that even thought I have the WHOLE freaking cd cached in my ram, Brasero hashes the harddrive like crazy, which is BS
<thiebaude> i have a little research to do nikecru66, let me grab a heineken,:)
<greencookie> oh okay thanks :)
<Agent_bob> greencookie removal of gnome is the same reguardless of what you leave behind
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: how much ram do you have
<greencookie> Thanks Agent_bob looking at it.
 * danbh_intrepid asks for a pardon on the language, is just annoyed with brasero
<thiebaude> brb
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: 3g
<vallhalla81> ﻿hi there i have just reformatted a hard drive on my system i can mount it but cant write to it can any advise please
<drumstyk> I am attempting to install my tv tuner card on hardy.  I found a guide but it seems to be a little advanced for me to follow. would anyone be willing to help me find where i am going wrong? Also, am i allowed to post the link to the guide i am using here?
<Agent_bob> brasero is too blame then.    go configure.
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: should be enough, but if you run out it will go into swap, which is very slow - watch top in terminal to see
<sledge> i have the MFC Brother DCP-130C
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: I figure, that when I burn a cd, my harddrive should never be touched, with that much ram, yet, my harddrive cranks
<guntbert> danbh_intrepid: sorry, I know absolutely nothing about brasero, so I might not be the best to help you :)
<sledge> anyone else have this printer?
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: swap is on your harddrive
<Terabyte> I still can't fix error 22 after following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<danbh_intrepid> guntbert: well, brasero lets me change where it places its temporary files, can you suggest an alternative location than /tmp?
<Generic6552> Progress report:  Fiddling with VirtualBox.
<bobertdos> vallhalla81: Be sure it is mounted with read and write permissions and that you are the owner of the drive.
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: in your home dir somewhere
<sledge> There is a 130C CUPS
<sledge> but it doesnt say MFC
<vallhalla81> ﻿bobertdos: it says root is the owner
<Agent_bob>     how is the nvidia legacy package called, anyone?
<NiKeCRu666> ok, i finally find an aplication but, i need to compile an aplication, can someone help me with this? this is the link with instructions, but i dont know where to start, or how can i download the packages, i have never compiled a program. http://www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk/
<danbh_intrepid> guntbert: I was thinking /dev/shm since that is tmpfs?
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: come again?
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: if /tmp is mounted from /dev/shm - use /home/danbh/braserotmp instead to see
<mettao87> hi, can someone tell me what is this error: include/asm-generic/memory_model.h:79:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
<mettao87> . i have it when i do the command make
<vallhalla81> ﻿bobertdos: is there any way i can chane ownership
<sledge> is anyone familiar with printer drivers
<ejer> obviously adjust paths danbh_intrepid
<Agent_bob> never mind i found it.  "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<NiKeCRu666> ok, i finally find an aplication but, i need to compile an aplication, can someone help me with this? this is the link with instructions, but i dont know where to start, or how can i download the packages, i have never compiled a program. http://www.onlymeok.nildram.co.uk/
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: my /home is mounted to a partition...  I want brasero to stop using the harddrive, and use the ram, which I have plenty of.  Thats what Im trying to do
<bobertdos> vallhalla81: aha! Well, for now, you can fix that by going into the directory where the drive is mounted and in the terminal: sudo chown -R <your username>:<your username> <drive directory>
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: whats the comand line to get root in the terminal ?
<thiebaude> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: is /tmp mounted on /dev/shm ?
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: i think i got it man
<ejer> !sudo  | NiCK_NaME
<ubottu> NiCK_NaME: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<vallhalla81> ﻿bobertdos: perfect thank you
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: strangely enough, no!   and thats why Im confused
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: if you want to stream to icecast this is not what you want...
<drumstyk> the "make" command is returning "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop." im assuming i need to point it at a certain file but my guide doesn't mention how
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: it won't be unless you did it yourself
<NiCK_NaME> ejer: thanks
<thiebaude> nikecru666:someone told me compiling a program is a pain in the _
<Agent_bob> back.    why does "nvidia-glx-legacy" require installing an i386 kernel ?   my sound card requires i686, so the conflict is choose either sound or vidio.   ???
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ejer, i need to stream to shuotcast :D
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: i already told ya, musicpd is the one to use
<bobertdos> thiebaude: a lot of times, it depends on the program
<ejer> but it is not dead simple NiKeCRu666
<thiebaude> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<Agent_bob> vlc
<ejer> danbh_intrepid: you should check out http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<thiebaude> amarok
<drumstyk> would anyone be willing to help me with the "make" command?
<thiebaude> :-D
<sledge> this scan software XSANE wants to use my WEBCAM as a scanner
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿ejer, =( i'm getting stressed hahaha
<danbh_intrepid> ejer: ill take a look
<thiebaude> !XSANE
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<sledge> can anyone help
<bobertdos> thiebaude: the new amarok, you mean?
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Icecast
<thiebaude> bobertdos:i never used the new one
<greencookie> How do I change the resolution of my tty?
<Agent_bob> somebody knows, why does "nvidia-glx-legacy" require installing an i386 kernel ?   my sound card requires i686, so the conflict is choose either sound or vidio.   ???
<ejer> drumstyk: you need to do make command in directoy with files...
<thiebaude> bobertdos:is it in synaptic, the new one?
<Agent_bob> greencookie   vga=  in the grub/menu.lst
<bobertdos> thiebaude: No, but we're hoping it'll be in Ibex.
<Agent_bob> greencookie you are adjusting "kernel frame buffer"
<thiebaude> me too, bobertdos
<ejer> NiKeCRu666: http://www.omskakas.se/2006/06/your-own-internet-radio-station-with-mpdicecast.html
<drumstyk> ejer: so i don't have to point it to a file?
<greencookie> thanks Agent_bob you da man!!
<ejer> drumstyk: what are you trying to do?
<indian_munnda_> can anyone tell how to use tv tuner card, i don't have drivers for it?????
<drumstyk> i am trying to follow a guide to install my pvr-150 tuner card... extracted a tar file and now i am supposed to write "make" in the terminal but i can't seem to figure out the proper way to specify the target
<Agent_bob> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<drumstyk> or why the guide didn't mention it
<Terabyte> hey, i can identify my hard drives by their size, is there any way to list this information together with hd(x,y) so i know what hd(x,y) maps to what drive/partition?
<Agent_bob> indian_munnda_  see ubottu ^
<jganetsk> i need help
<GoddamnDevil> Terabyte: fdisk
<jganetsk> i'm having an issue with vnc
<sledge> not working
<jganetsk> vncing into my ubuntu machine
<drumstyk> did you catch that, ejer?
<jganetsk> i'm having issues with the shift key in emacs
<greencookie> er Agent_bob my menu.1st does not have a 'kernel frame buffer' section, should I just add vga = 792 at the end of the file?
<indian_munnda_> IVTV
<jganetsk> and i run into this problem a lot, so i don't know what i could be doing to cause it
<indian_munnda_> !IVTV
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<guntbert> Terabyte: are you looking for df -h ?
<jganetsk> but i feel like hundreds of other ppl should be getting it
<indian_munnda_> !TV-Out
<ubottu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Agent_bob> greencookie no it has an "vga=***"
<greencookie> Agent_bob: or use 'defoptions=vga=792
<ejer> drumstyk: you need to cd to working directory first, paste me link to guide if you want
<thiebaude> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<roukoun> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Salvatore1> hello people!
<drumstyk> http://www.simsemporium.com/Stuff/Mythtv+-+PVR-150+-+Ubuntu+-+New+Zealand+HOWTO.html <pvr-150 guide
<Agent_bob> greencookie which adjusts the framebuffer   if you want to google for it.  look for kernel frame buffer   and vga=
<ejer> Terabyte: ls -la /dev/disk/by-path/ may help
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to fix my sound system, which works well enough for most media apps using pulseaudio, but when apps attempt to access ALSA directly, i often get this: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Spoom> i used to have this problem with gentoo as well, and googling around it seems to be fairly common but with no definitive fix
<Terabyte> fdisk /dev/hda unable to open disk???
<Terabyte> oh thanks
<Spoom> it's intermittent in that sometimes i can close any apps using the sound system and the app i was trying to get working will work again
<CKyle22> How can I find out "where" a DVD Drive is?
<msikma> Hi there!  I have a wired network at eth0 but apparently it is never used by default...I need to select "wired connection" in the network icon before I'm connected.  How do I fix this?
<GoddamnDevil> Terabyte: sudo fdisk -l
<CKyle22> Like, how can I tell which drive is /dev/hda1 etc
<Agent_bob> Terabyte also   cfdisk  might be more to your liking
<Spoom> i'm running ubuntu hardy on amd64 with an hda intel onboard soundcard on my asus G1 laptop
<jganetsk> come on #ubuntu, i have faith in you, you can answer my question!
<indian_munnda_> Agent_bob: i don't even know which card i m having whether it is analog card or digital. Please help??
<Terabyte> thanks GoddamnDevil
<Spoom> any ideas?
<Spoom> i've tried restarting alsa using /etc/init.d/alsa-tools restart as well as restarting pulseaudio similarly, but that doesn't fix it
<ejer> drumstyk: if you are using newest ubuntu the card should work with no extra drivers
<bobertdos> CKyle22: sudo mount usually tells you where the actual mountpoints are.
<Agent_bob> indian_munnda_   in a terminal type   lshw | less      you will see the hardware infromation,  and the website can then help.
<ejer> drumstyk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Feisty
<Salvatore1> can i do a question?
<zewm_> !ask | Salvatore1
<ubottu> Salvatore1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mettao87> Salvatore1: yes
<Salvatore1> sorry for my english but i'm italian :)
<CKyle22> bobertdos: it does
<Salvatore1> !ask
<pal> How to start terminal in current folder in Gnome?
<CKyle22> bobertdos: but none of them are my DVD Drives
<Terabyte> given "/dev/sdc1...2...5....6....7" what would that be in hd(x,y)?
<mettao87> SAlvatore1: devi fare la domanda senza chiedere se puoi
<Salvatore1> ok
<Salvatore1> allora...
<Salvatore1> come faccio ad aggiungere un server?
<CKyle22> Ah I got it looking at fstab!
<Salvatore1> premetto che ho win....:-(
<mettao87> Salvatore1: use english please. where do you want to add a server?
<bobertdos> CKyle22: That was going to be my next suggestion.
<Andy80> Salvatore1, this is the english channel, please talk in english or join #ubuntu-it
<Andy80> thanks
<Salvatore1> sorry
<mettao87> Salvatore1: why are you here if you have win?
<Salvatore1> becouse i'm not able to pidgin... sorry
<pal> somebody know how to start terminal window, from folder where i am
<Generic6552> I feel a bit silly for asking this, but:  Is there any way to download a Kubuntu installer without getting the LiveCD version?  (Thanks to bandwidth caps, I have to be a bit more judicious with my downloads.)
<zewm_> pal: just open a terminal window and navigate to the folder
 * greencookie Should have fixed kernel framebuffer from Gnome :(
<thiebaude> generic6552:synaptic has kubuntu
<mettao87> Salvatore1: i think you have to create a new account with the new server, but i'm not sure
<pal> is it possible whithout issue cd command to folder?
<Spoom> i'm trying to fix my sound system, which works well enough for most media apps using pulseaudio, but when apps attempt to access ALSA directly, i often get this: ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave, restarting init.d/alsa-tools and pulseaudio does not fix but sometimes (it's intermittent) killing all audio apps does, googling doesn't provide any ready answers except restarting, the debu
<Spoom> gging sound problems page in the wiki doesn't have anything specific to this since the sound system usually works, any ideas?
<odinsbane> I have something eating massive amounts of memor, how can I found out what it is.
<neshaug> hmm, I am trying to download the warsow update from this url, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=warsow, though the data package is 180 mb and the speed is like 3.5 kb sec.. Is there an alternate download location?
<ruben> Hi. I wanted to know if there is a way to "publish" my pc on the net. Like going to http://demo.mydomain.com and log in from there and see my desktop
<bastid_raZor> odinsbane; top in termianl
<Salvatore1> were is #ubuntu-it
<odinsbane> I used top and I don't have much, but it says that I have 113 sleeping programs, and I am using 1.5 gigs of ram
<Spoom> Salvatore1, /join #ubuntu-it
<mettao87> Does someone can check this pastebin, please. i have a problem with make: http://pastebin.com/m50b6c62b
<odinsbane> I am not running anything except gnome and a terminal windwos.
<roukoun> ruden: ps aux
<roukoun> ruben: ps aux
<guntbert> pal: I believe there is a plugin for nautilus, don't know for sure though
<korogiannos> Good evening (morning/afternoon) to all.  I'd like some help with lirc.  I have a bttv (card=120). the buttons on my remote work as /dev/input/event6.
<korogiannos> As far as I can see it all works perfectly.  I just want to disable the input being seen as a keyboard (in addition to lirc)
<korogiannos> i.e.  I would like to use the power button on my remote, without it being interpreted as a power switch  (event code 116)
<korogiannos> any help much appreciated.
<FloodBot2> korogiannos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mettao87> Salvatore1: buddies, join a chat, new channel and type #ubuntu-it
<Salvatore1> thank
<cmay> hi. i am trying to help my brother with installing ubuntu on a acer linspire one. he did follow the tutorial on the official home page but it failed. can anyone hlep with that topic. sorry if this is the wrong forum for this question. i am new to irc.
<Salvatore1> byebye
<guntbert> Salvatore1: type: /join #ubuntu-it
<Generic6552> Well, that's all for now then, thanks for your help, it's very much appreciated.
<zewm_> cmay: what was the error?
<wng--> anyone have any success with a Nvidia N280GTX 1G video card?/
<biouser> how to change the default program that opens .tex, .doc, .*, etc ?
<RoTa|yok> hello:
<zewm_> Phoul: did you ever find that client?
<[T]ank> can anyone recommend a good program to convert advd clip to mpeg? I tried dvdrip but it stops working half way through the rip
<odinsbane> exit
<roukoun> biouser: right click on the file and click on propertis
<cmay> thanks i do not know since he is calling me. i am at home trying to read from same tutorial but he came to the audio and when tutorial said to reboot it did not load any wifi or audio. he said until he rebotted it worked. hemust have edited something rong i think.
<odinsbane> whoops
<Spoom> biouser, right click a file with that extension and Open with Other Application
<roukoun> biouser: *properties
<LjL> !default | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Sepho> hi all
<cmay> sorry i mistype a lot. i have my eyes operated.
<roukoun> biouser: select the 'Open with' and select the program you want
<Sepho> anybody knows a graphical traceroute app?
<Gehaktbal> Hi
<Gehaktbal> iam new here
<matreya6>  I'm trying to get my SB Live to produce sound, specifically MIDI. I also have a builtin card Analog Devices 1980, as part of my VIA 8237 chipset. I don't get any errors while playing midi files, but no sound whatsoever. All ALSA output channels are maxed out.
<matreya6> Hi Gehaktbal, just ask your question
<roukoun> Gehaktbal: hi
<Gehaktbal> don't have one really
<Gehaktbal> is that a problem? :p
<matreya6> Gehaktbal, no of course not, you are just checking out the scene?
<Gehaktbal> yes
<korogiannos> Hi.  Is there a way to ignore /dev/input/event6 as a keyboard? (but still have lirc use it)
<Gehaktbal> but i had a problem yesterday while configuring my ubuntu server
<Gehaktbal> which i couldn't figure out
<Gehaktbal> and in the end it was real simple
<Gehaktbal> i was trying to configure ddns
<AlexMax> Help!  My Gnome taskbar is frozen.  Every other part of my GNOME desktop works (right clicking on the desktop works for example), but trying to use the Ubuntu menu, switch tasks in the bottom bar, etc. doesnt respond.  What process do i need to kill?
<Gehaktbal> and it wouldn't work
<Hexbomber> so, I have got the weirdest question ever.... Whenever I try loading the compiz editer application, it pops up in the taskbar at the bottom.. but doesn't show up on the screen.. what do I do? lol
<Gehaktbal> in the end it where the hostnames -> bladiable-pc is
<matreya6> Gehaktbal, you make me curious, what problem did you have?
<Gehaktbal> was not alowed
<Gehaktbal> the dash in the name
<Gehaktbal> and the only error in the logs was that the forward map failed
<matreya6> Gehaktbal, please don't use [Enter] as punctuation
<korogiannos> is there an lirc specific room?
<roukoun> AlexMax: ps aux | grep gnome-panel to find the id
<KDE4000> hi
<danhs> once I've connected to a samba share through gnome, how can I *sign out*?
<danhs> I want to stop connecting as current suer
<Gehaktbal> ok sorry matreya6
<danhs> but I set it to "save password forever"
<KDE4000> what video card is better: NVIDIA Geforce 5200 or ATI radeon 9600?
<matreya6> danhs, that
<zewm_> KDE4000: I think the radeon of those two
<dr_willis> KDE4000,  i wouldent touch ANY ati card for a linux box.
<matreya6> danhs, Just umount your smaba share
<zewm_> but nvidia has better drivers
<roukoun> AlexMax: then 'kill -9 processid'
<danhs> matreya6: ahh thanks
<dr_willis> KDE4000,  but i guess it depends on your budget. and needs
<danhs> should be easy
<korogiannos> KDE4000, Not sure about the 9600 but I much prefer my 5200 to my 9200
<bastid_raZor> KDE4000; the nVidia is a bit weaker in performance but Ubuntu will play much nicer with it
<Hexbomber> any clue what I should do?
<danhs> matreya6: last thing: have you ever heard of same path, but different users seeing different files?
<ejer> danhs: you can right click it in nautilus and disconnect
<danhs> ie, //openfiler/administrator see admin home if I'm signed in as admin
<msikma> Hey guys, how can I set eth0 as the default interface instead of lo?
<KDE4000> i have both of those cards
<KDE4000> so buying them is not a issue
<matreya6> dahns, sounds like they are chrooted
<KDE4000> the NVIDIA is currently in there
<matreya6> !chroot | dahns
<ubottu> dahns: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dr_willis> KDE4000,  for a linux box = stick with nvidia
<KDE4000> the ATI OSS drivers arent any good then/
<KDE4000> ?
<KDE4000> radeon driver with 3D?
<danhs> ie, //openfiler/user1 *also* sees admin home if I'm signed in as admin
<korogiannos> is anyone successfully using lirc with an analoge tv card?
<kurumin> how do i save on vim?
<danhs> kurumin: :wq
<dr_willis> korogiannos,  i have in the past. with Mythtv and my pvr150 hauppage card.. but not currently
<danhs> kurumin: errr :w
<kurumin> thanks!
<matreya6> dahns, You can have an environment in which the root for different people is different, but you can still have hardlinks "under" the root, but they have to be on the same filesystem
<danhs> w is for write
<dr_willis> kurumin,  there is a trainer tool.. "vimtutor' you may want to check out some day soon. :)
<ejer> danhs: that just sounds like permissions/share settings
<korogiannos> dr_willis.  Did you see my previous questions?
<dr_willis> korogiannos,  proberly not. :) i pop in and out all day..
<kurumin> dr_willis: i'll look for it. thanks XD~
<thiebaude> hi dr_willis
<dr_willis> korogiannos,  the Mythbuntu channel and forums have a lot of info/guides on using remotes. also.
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<FloodBot2> RapStar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<danhs> matreya6: I'll take a look, you think it's a chroot issue tho?
<matreya6> dahns, are the files that everyone can access all in the same group? In that case ejer is right.
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<RapStar>   www.KoLyeTurk.Com  pLase ..
<thiebaude> please stop rapstar
<korogiannos> is there a channel here?
<msikma> :P
<KDE4000> hm
<msikma> He seems to have been stopped
<danhs> matreya6: nah, just looks like it points to your homedirectory regardless of where you want to go....so maybe it is a chroot issue
<roukoun> !tv
<KDE4000> ubuntu went to sleep on my system
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<KDE4000> it wont wake up now
<danhs> matreya6: right now, I'm just trying to get openfiler setup properly
<roukoun> !tv > korogiannos
<ubottu> korogiannos, please see my private message
<ejer> danhs: did you set up a chroot?
<kurumin> bye o/
<korogiannos> many thanks all. take care
<danhs> ejer: no
<danhs> ejer: but it's possible the guy who originally did system might have
<roukoun> korogiannos: can i pm you?
<matreya6> danhs, if you are chrooted yourself you should have access to files in /sbin that you would normally not be able to access in a non-chrooted system
<korogiannos> yes please
<danhs> matreya6: how do you mean?
<danhs> what kind of tools
<matreya6> danhs, just try fdisk -l as a normal user
<matreya6> danhs, If you are chrooted, it should show you the mounts that you have rights to. If not, it should show you that the file cannot be found
<danhs> matreya6: openfiler is a baremetal installer
<indian_munnda_> korogiannos: how to know that whether the tv tuner card is analog or digital?
<ejer> danhs: what is the problem? that people can read others directories?
<danhs> not sure if there *is* a non-root user on that box
<danhs> ejer: no.  I can only read *my* directory for user I'm signed in as
<ejer> danhs: this is normal
<danhs> ie, \\openfiler\danhs looks the same as \\openfiler\administrator
<thiebaude> exactly danhs
<danhs> when I'm signed in as administrator.....
<danhs> if I sign in as danhs, they'll be different (danhs home directory).  but those two paths will show the same files
<SlimeyPete> anyone else having trouble with the nonfree flash plugin recently?
<matreya6> danhs, sounds like chroot to me. Can you see /proc and /system?
<danhs> make sense
<SlimeyPete> I just get a grey box on youtube most of the time
<ejer> well if you ARE the administrator danhs... you could look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-set-permissions-to-samba-shares.html but I would search openfiler forums if that does not help
<indian_munnda_> korogiannos: r u there?
<korogiannos> sorry, yes. I'm here
<matreya6> SlimeyPete, have you installed the Flash plugin?
<thiebaude> slimeypete:did you download flash from synaptic?
<thiebaude> did
<danhs> matreya6: can cd into /proc...can't do /system
<bobertdos> SlimeyPete: What about other sites?
<danhs> but I think openfiler is based on redhat derivative....
<danhs> so it won't be same directory structure anyway
<korogiannos> my card is bttv (card=120)
<unop> danhs, i'm quite sure he meant /sys not /system
<matreya6> danhs, I see... So you are not using Ubuntu.
<danhs> matreya6: using ubuntu on my personal desktop....
<indian_munnda_> korogiannos: but i wanna know about mine how can i do so?
<matreya6> unop, dahns, rightmy error
<d357r0y3r> I need to control the brightness of my laptop using a startup command (not xgamma), is there a way using gnome-power-manager?
<danhs> matreya6: reason I came here was to sign out of samba on my ubuntu desktop
<SlimeyPete> matreya6, thiebaude: yes
<ejer> danhs: http://wwwold.openfiler.com/docs/faq/openfiler-administration-faq.html#d0e175
<SlimeyPete> bobertdos: other sites sometimes work, sometimes not
<matreya6> danhs, You should just umount your samba share, just like any other mount
<danhs> matreya6: k
<bobertdos> SlimeyPete: If you type about:plugins into firefox, do you see multiple versions of flash or gnash or anything?
<danhs> ejer: problem is that I see same thing for my personal share as I see for /administrator
<matreya6> danhs, VFS should take care of the fiddly bits on the low-level
<thiebaude> matreya6:is there  a flashplugin nonfree extras in syanptic?
<korogiannos> pm me.  I'm no expert, but googled alot in the last few days
<danhs> which is wacky
<danhs> matreya6: okay
<ejer> danhs: it is not wacky if you set it up that way... you have total control
<ryanakca> Is going for an x64 CD worth the hassle, or should I just stick to x86? I have an AMD Athlon 64... Would I notice any difference in performance?
<matreya6> thiebaude, are you using Firefox as browser? In that case you can just install it from the universe repository, or maybe multiverse
<ejer> ryanakca: if you have more than 3GB ram yes for sure, if not... up to you
<danhs> ejer: the link you sent doesn't mention anything about seeing other users home directory
<ejer> danhs: you need to read admin guide
<SlimeyPete> bobertdos: ah, sorry, I should have been more clear in my original query. I use Opera.
<bobertdos> ryanakca: There is a difference in performance, but unless you have 4 gigs of ram or more, it's probably not extremely worth it.
<danhs> ejer: openfiler adminguide/
<danhs> ?
<thiebaude> yes matreya6:yes, and im using flash10
<dragon33> greetings, how do i launch "file roller" it isn't in the menu pull down list.. thanks
<thiebaude> in opera it's flash 9
<SlimeyPete> bobertdos: but opera does seem to have an about:plugins anyway and I see two Flashes
<matreya6> SlimeyPete, sorry about that, I'm not familiar with flash in Opera
<thiebaude> flash is hard to install in opera
<bobertdos> SlimeyPete: I've tested opera with flash 10, and not even that works all that well.
<ryanakca> So, if I have 512mb ram, but might get more down the road, I might as well try going for x64... Are there any negative side effects if you have less than 3/4GB?
<hardcore> anyone know why frostwire doesn't work?
<SlimeyPete> ahhh, I think it's picked up both the general plugin in /usr/lib and the one in the firefox dir
<matreya6> dragon33, if you have already installed it, just run fileroller & from the terminal
<ryanakca> !work | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gnusar> i want to install (update) the new version of gimp, apt-get install tells me it is already up to date but that is not true, how can i do this?
<dragon33> thanks :-)
<GoddamnDevil> gnusar: getdep or ppa
<thiebaude> getdeb
<gnusar> thank you guys
<movedx> Does anyone know how-to get e-mails to sort by order they arrive, newest e-mails starting at the top of the inbox? I'm using Alpine and accessing my gmail account via imap.
<indian_munnda_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matreya6> gnusar, You can add the repository for the development version of the GIMP, see gimp.org
<danhs> SlimeyPete: I gave up on ubuntu flash
<thiebaude> !getdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getdeb
<hardcore> it said frostwire installed successfully. i clicked on applications, internet, frostwire. it does nothing, at all
<danhs> SlimeyPete: I just followed instructoins here http://www.queleimporta.com/how-to-install-flash-10-rc-on-ubuntu-64-bits-with-2-clicks/en/
<bobertdos> SlimeyPete: In Opera's Preferences, there is a place where you can add and remove from the list of directories the browser looks for plugins. I suggest removing the mozilla directory from the list.
<danhs> SlimeyPete: that works *pretty* well
<danhs> SlimeyPete: not perfect, but my machine no longer crashes from flash and I can see flash videos *most* of the time
<thiebaude> bobbertdos:for some reason i now have flash in opera
<hardcore> maybe no other frostwire users here??
<unop> hardcore, try launching it from a terminal
<danhs> SlimeyPete: A couple of sites have trouble, but youtube works, and most other sites too
<thiebaude> brb
<pen> is there anyway to change or reset the last modified date for text files?
<hardcore> how do i launch from terminal?
<unop> hardcore, see if it spits out any errors
<supertanker> How could I have a particular command run at startup without making some big init.d script?
<LjL> hardcore: type "frostwire" in a terminal and see exactly what error it gives you.
<hardcore> whats the command?
<bobertdos> thiebaude: Probably because by default, Opera looks in its own plugins directory AND in the mozilla directory.
<matreya6> SlimeyPete, thiebaude, maybe you can compare installed flash-plugins in synaptic or apt-cache.
<hardcore> i'll try that thanks
<unop> hardcore, type this.  frostwire
<LjL> hardcore: then look at the errors that are mentioned at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<xomp> Rythmbox has to be one of the most unappealing programs I've ever seen to play music lol
<unop> supertanker, you can place your command in /etc/rc.local  before the exit 0 at the end
<unop> pen, sure, see the touch manpage
<xomp> it's equivilent to playing mp3's in notepad :P
<bobertdos> thiebaude: Actually, now that I think about it, Opera looks in a VERY long list of places for plugins by default.
<danhs> did SlimeyPete see my notes about flash?
<supertanker> Thanks unop
<matreya6> Is there anyone here who has managed to get MIDI working on a Soundblaster Live! ? I don't see any errors, but there is no sound, even with all ALSA output sliders maxed out.
<LjL> matreya6: did you install a soundfont?
<mdmkolbe> Does Ubuntu implement IPv6 anonymization (a la RFC3041)?
<danhs> matreya6: I hate to be dumb, cause I don't know this stuff, but have you looked into pulse issues?  I've heard those are a doozie in hardy
<matreya6> LjL: Yes, I installed several soundfonts, including sfxawe and the fluidsynth soundfonts
<matreya6> danhs, I don't use Pulse asa Soundserver, only ALSA and JackAudio
<LjL> matreya6: well, all i can tell you i guess is to double-check everything at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup
<unop> mdmkolbe, anonymization or autoconfiguration ?
<bobertdos> danhs: I don't know if he saw them or not.
<danhs> eh....what can you do?
<mdmkolbe> unop: anonymization. not autoconfiguration.
<danhs> the link I sent him works for fixing flash stuff
<matreya6> LjL, thanks for the hint, I have exhausted all the links there and everything works fine, expect there is no soud output from my speakers
<nemo> Does gnome have a gui to simplify the setting of session locale variables?
<unop> mdmkolbe, oh, no idea what that means then, sorry
<nemo> There is a language tool for setting default global prefs, and for adding languages
<nemo> can't find a per-user thing though
<hardcore> i typed frostwire in the terminal and it replied with Starting FrostWire...
<hardcore> Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<hardcore> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<hardcore> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<hardcore> ls: cannot access /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> hardcore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> !java | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hardcore> i typed frostwire in the terminal. it said java exec not found in PATH
<hardcore> i went to java.com, there
<hardcore> tjere
<unop> hardcore, see what ubottu just said to you
<hardcore> there's no deb file at java.com
<hardcore> what do you mean?
<unop> !java > hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore, please see my private message
<hardcore> oh ok thanks
<thiebaude> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lakotajames> this doesn't really have to with ubuntu, or linux in general, for that matter, but I don't know where to look for the answer. I am trying to sign up for google adsense but google rejected my application because it thinks I have a PO box. I don't have one, my address is HC 60 box 56a, which is a street address.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<LjL> hardcore, i mean READ THE INFORMATION AT  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire - third time
<nemo> sooo....   anyway.  setting per-user locale hints?
<LjL> hardcore: it HAS the error that you got, it DOES tell you to install Java, it LINKS to the page that tells you how to do it, and it DOESN'T tell you to go to java.com if you get that error
<nemo> I'd like to do it "right" and not be editing my profile files
<supertanker> Where is the inittab file at in Xubuntu?
<bobertdos> hardcore: Installing from Sun's bin is kind of messy. They really don't give you thorough enough instructions for setting the appropriate environment variables, so we just recommend people stick to the repos.
<nemo> this is also about linux userfriendliness :)
<unop> !upstart > supertanker
<ubottu> supertanker, please see my private message
<nemo> it was doing such a good job on global settings
<danhs> lakotajames: sounds like a bug in google po box algorithm...email google.  what else can you do?
<unop> nemo, you could adjust the LANG variable - but what are you aiming to do exactly?
<nemo> unop: sure.  and that's what I might do in, oh, gentoo
<DreDawgg> how would i return the first result in the following statement? "export me=`whoami` && grep $me usplog | cut -d " " -f 1 2> echo $_"
<lakotajames> danhs: I thought maybe there might be a way to write the address differently.  thanks, though.
<supertanker> I'm asking because I want my server to start in runlevel 3 instead of 5
<nemo> unop: but since there is System->Administration->Language Support, and a pretty gui, I was hoping there was something similar for setting the language for a specific user
<guntbert> DreDawgg: you might ask better in #bash
<Uplink> how can i install emacs IDE?
<unop> DreDawgg, that's better written as .. grep $USER usplog | cut ... | head -n 1
<unop> Uplink, sudo aptitude install emacs
<trece8> hi all... i have a problem i asked about a few days ago...
<trece8> My 1680x1050 screen works ok with the linux generic kernel, but it's blank in linux-rt kernel (the realtime kernel)
<trece8> Can somebody help me? It's crucial to me
<Uplink> unop: i did... but i want IDE bro...
<danhs> lakotajames: maybe.  play around with it.  you know what's acceptable to the post office for your address
<DreDawgg> thanks
<unop> Uplink, i've never heard of the emacs IDE
<philippe_> Hello. Which path can I use exept /home/user and /temp to store data? I want to create a birtualbox but my home partition is too small.
<danhs> lakotajames: if you can tweak it, and still get mail, go for it
<Uplink> unop: like where is the GUI?
<bastid_raZor> trece8; did you install the video driver while using the kernel-rt?
<danhs> lakotajames: also, think about where they're looking it up.  is it your driver's license, federal tax id, etc.....
<supertanker> How can I change my startup runlevel from 5 to 3?
<danhs> lakotajames: it's google, not the irs....
<unop> Uplink, you might have to install the xemacs package for the GUI
<trece8> bastid_raZor: no...
<NiCK_NaME> forreal man this is getting absolutely ridiculous ! why is it so hard ust to mount a external harddrive ? and why is it all the tutorials online do NOTHING! none of them give any kind of help to me what so ever!. and if they do, why do people write them for newbies talk to them like they know EVERYTHING they do... OMG! what gives?
<WastePotato> Hmm.
<trece8> what driver should i install? nvidia-glx-new ?
<trece8> (i have an nvidia geforce 6200 TC(
<Uplink> unop: ok let me try ty... cause i dont see it on the applications menu... but when i type "emacs" on the terminal it loads
<bastid_raZor> trece8; whatever driver your card needs.
<unop> supertanker, the default runlevel on ubuntu is 2 (not 5) and runlevels 2-5 are all the same - so there is little point in what you are trying to do.
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: ... hard to mount an external HD?  I literally just plugged it in.
<guntbert> supertanker: ubuntu doesn't use the concept of run levels , see !upstart
<trece8> ok, bastid_raZor , thanks... i will return here
<trece8> after trying
<lakotajames> danhs: I would, but the "you were not accepted" email took two days to arrive after signing up.  I'd rather not wait that long.  I think I will email them.  Unless you know a live chat thing, or irc channel?
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: why can i not do that!
<supertanker> So should I remove X? >_>
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: USB?
<roukoun> NiCK_NaME: you just want to mount an external drive?
<unop> guntbert, errm, sure it does - just that you don't think of them from a sysvinit point of view
<KDE4000> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<supertanker> How can I stop X from starting?
<supertanker> I saw that
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: yes usb
<supertanker> I can't figure out where Upstart stores its stuff
<supertanker> config files*
<unop> supertanker,  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<danhs> lakotajames: I don't....I think google's thing is to automate everything and not have people answering phones....but hey google search for customer service!
<guntbert> unop: I stand corrected :)
<roukoun> NiCK_NaME: what is the output of the 'ls -la /media' command?
<NiCK_NaME> roukoun: Just want to mount a external! OMG you make it sound so easy... i been working at this for a day and a half now...
<hardcore> frostwire works fine now, thanks yall
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: what filesystem is on the USB drive?
<NiCK_NaME> roukoun: i have no idea what your just said
<zarnick> hello, can anyone help me on how to block snd_emu10k1 module for loading in the system boot, and allow only snd_usb_audio???
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: fat32
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: windows? mac? dos?
<unop> !startup > supertanker
<ubottu> supertanker, please see my private message
<Delmarc> My fonts in GNOME do not take on anti-alaising, what do I do? I tried to set them in the desktop settings but they won't take
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: oh. ok. you know what FAT32 is. good :)
<Delmarc> Nothing I do works
<hardcore> thanks ubottu
<hubar> What package should I install if I want some basic C manpage?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: do you mind putting the output of dmesg into a pastebin so we can see what happens when you plug the drive in?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: do you know how to get dmesg output?
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: yeah my buddy with a Mac OS  formatted me a HD just for this...
<supertanker> Before I do this, how would I reverse this? "sudo update-rc.d add gdm multiuser"?
<roukoun> NiCK_NaME: open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type : 'ls -la /media'
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: sure i can do that
<Delmarc> Hello?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: yeep. sure hope he didn't format it as a mac filesystem :-p
<Delmarc> My fonts in GNOME do not take on anti-alaising, what do I do? I tried to set them in the desktop settings but they won't take
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: he formated it as a fat32...
<supertanker> Screw it, I'll just try it
<nemo> Delmarc: if you just set it, it should take effect in new apps
<roukoun> NiCK_NaME: does your HD listed in the output of the command?
<supertanker> If it breaks I'll do something...somehow...
<unop> supertanker, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm defaults
<Delmarc> nemo: it doesn't
<hubar> What package should I install if I want some basic C manpage?
<Delmarc> nemo: I've tried everything
<unop> supertanker, there is a manpage for update-rc.d
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: okay i will pastebin give me a minute thank you thank you
<hubar> What package should I install if I want some basic C manpage? Like printf, sprintf's...
<NiCK_NaME> pastebin.com
<LjL> hubar: manpages-dev has all the C library functions
<ramsundar> hey I have a problem
<ramsundar> I am using Ubuntu 8.04
<Delmarc> Hello?
<ramsundar> and wireless card is detected
<guntbert> !ask | ramsundar
<ubottu> ramsundar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LjL> !enter | ramsundar
<ubottu> ramsundar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Delmarc> Anyone????
<bobertdos> Delmarc: Yes?
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: http://pastebin.com/m158822eb
<xomp> !anyone | Delmarc
<ubottu> Delmarc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nemo> Delmarc: so you enabled antialiasing under System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts
<nemo> Delmarc: right?
<nemo> Delmarc: did you use subpixel smoothing by any chance?
<ramsundar> okay. My question is I have a wireless card that is detected. I am trying to connect to net using Wifi radar. I am seeing the networks listed but when i connect to any network I get DHCPDISCOVER thing which tries to get a lease and finally it is not able to get an IP and sleeps. I have ubuntu 8.04 and broadcom driver Dell Lappie
<Delmarc> nemo: yes I've used all the settings... none worked
<hubar> LjL: What about stdc++ manpage?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: looks like it isn't recognising the filesystem
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: I'd suspect a bad format - why not reformat it yourself?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: does it have data you care about?
<hubar> LjL: It has 6.4.2 , 6.4.0, which one should I install?
<me> how do i create a new partition in gparted with the unused space i have?
<LjL> hubar: uh?
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: yes it does
<ramsundar> hello?
<LjL> hubar: what are those version numbers?
<tafsen> Where do I find the auth key for the http://ftp.debian.org repo?
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: thats bad isnt it ?
<thiebaude> hi ramsundar
<bobertdos> me: Basically just select the unformatted space and decide how you want it formated.
<Axz> Hi there how to get GCC working on ubuntu?
<Axz> cant install it with apt-get install gcc
<ramsundar> hi thiebauder did u see my question?
<thiebaude> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<LjL> tafsen: i don't know, perhaps ask in #debian ? you surely aren't going to use *that* in Ubuntu?
<Axz> thanks
<hubar> LjL: Version# for libstdc++.
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: well. your buddy who did whatever to it. was there existing data on it before he screwed around with it?
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: or is this data he added?
<bobertdos> Axz: Are you using sudo when you do that?
<thiebaude> i was away from my computer
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: yes
<Axz> yes bobertdos
<me> bobertdos; it only gives me unmount option when i click on it
<nemo> NiCK_NaME: that was not a yes or no question :-p  which one?
<korogiannos> can I ignore /dev/input/event6 as keyboard strokes?
<bobertdos> me: You have to do it from a LiveCD. You cannot perform operations on a mounted drive.
<tafsen> LjL: I can't?
<LjL> hubar: install the libstdc++6 package
<ramsundar> hey thiebaude
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: i had stuff on it then he formated it for me... then i put new data on it...
<ramsundar> I have broadcom wirelss card and I tr
<ramsundar>  
<ramsundar>  
<ramsundar>  
<ramsundar> y to connect to net using wifi radar. I see the list of networks out there but when i connect to ny node I am not able to connect to the. It says leaase not able to obtain and no ip is obtained
<FloodBot2> ramsundar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thiebaude> ramsundar:im not good at wifi problems
<me> bobertdos; i see.. i will try with the ubuntu live cd instead, thanks!
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: then i deleted windows... and installed ubuntu on my computer... leaving this HD my back up...
<LjL> tafsen, oh yes, you can, if you want to have a go at reinstalling the whole system from scratch... otherwise, only use Ubuntu repositories in Ubuntu
<bobbycheetah>  hello.  i've followed the inst from http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/  but still need some help.  dell d600.  ubuntu 8.04  nic = bcm4309 802.11/a/b/g (rev 03)
<LjL> ramsundar: as the name says, FloodBot is a bot
<tafsen> LjL: Do you know what repo I can find xmlrpc-c in for ubuntu?
<ramsundar> I have broadcom wirelss card and I try to connect to net using wifi radar. I see the list of networks out there but when i connect to ny node I am not able to connect to the. It says leaase not able to obtain and no ip is obtained
<thiebaude> tafsen:is it in synaptic?
<korogiannos> does anyone know anything about /dev/input/eventx ?
<LjL> !info libxmlrpc-c3
<ubottu> libxmlrpc-c3 (source: xmlrpc-c): A lightweight RPC library based on XML and HTTP for C and C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06.21-1 (hardy), package size 242 kB, installed size 732 kB
<LjL> tafsen: ^
<guntbert> !repeat | ramsundar
<ubottu> ramsundar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thiebaude> !xmlrpc-c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmlrpc-c
<prolix> o.o
<ecrap_man> ecrap@m33access.com
<meoblast001> ok i have 2 emails addressed to meoblast@aol.com and i need to send them using a port higher than 7000 because my ISP blocks anything under that... how do i change the port it sends from?
<ramsundar> haha :)
<danielm_mc> hey does anyone know how to disable xinerama completely?
<ramsundar> I am sorry .. this is the first time i am using this and I dunno the etiquettes
<thiebaude> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sysrpn> hello
<monsterdragon13> hi all
<thiebaude> hi monster
<monsterdragon13> any one here play war sow
<Next1> Is there any problem upgrading vbox 1.62 to 1.66 using update manager in hardy?
<sysrpn> say uhm ... i am running hardy here ...w would i uograde gnome to 2.24?
<thiebaude> not me monsterdragon13
<ramsundar> hi thiebaude , do u know where can I atleast get info on wireless problems? I have been googling for 3 days and I dun get relevatn info
<monsterdragon13> y is your names blue and mines gray?
<guntbert> !ot | monsterdragon13
<ubottu> monsterdragon13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sysrpn> how would i upgrade gnome to 2.24?
<thiebaude> ramsundar:did you go into network settings?
<Pici> sysrpn: Wait until 8.10 is released.
<thiebaude> did
<thiebaude> darn that smiley face
<sysrpn> pici: yeah
<bobbycheetah> ramsundar....   i have been investigating wireless stuff too.
<ramsundar> yeah I used to have the towers before when i connected wireless
<fr500_> has anyone been able to connect to an ekiga account from empathy?
<cbrinke1> Hello all
<monsterdragon13> so all u guys do is sit around and talk about computer stuff?
<sysrpn> pici: i figured apt-get upgrade might do it
<Pici> sysrpn: 8.10 is due to release on Oct 30th.
<cbrinke1> we are trying to get preseeding setup for some automatic ubuntu server installations, everything is good except for a small issue: mysql-server asks for root password
<Pici> sysrpn: Then you can use the update-manager to upgrade.
<ramsundar> now I see only the connected icon and when I click that  I see wireless settings. I tried to give it to a wireless name and key but of no vail
<monsterdragon13> a did that one tornado hit in texas yet?
<guntbert> monsterdragon13: please keep to the topic, thank you
<monsterdragon13> wtf what topic?
<sysrpn> update-manager?
<sysrpn> is that an apt-get command?
<cbrinke1> Is there anyway to default a password during installation? Googled for silent install, responses, etc. no solution yet
<monsterdragon13> who the hell is guntbert
<Pici> sysrpn: No, thats the graphical upgrader in Ubuntu.
<Pici> !upgrade | sysrpn
<ubottu> sysrpn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<monsterdragon13> is he a computer
<monsterdragon13> ?
<korogiannos> How can ignore keystrokes from /dev/input/event6.
<roukoun> monsterdragon13: quiet
<sysrpn> ty
<monsterdragon13> stfu
<Pici> monsterdragon13: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel, if you do not have a support question, you can join us for random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<thiebaude> ramsundar:what type of wireless card do you have?
<ramsundar> I have broadcom wirelss card and I try to connect to net using wifi radar. I see the list of networks out there but when i connect to ny node I am not able to connect to the. It says leaase not able to obtain and no ip is obtained
<ramsundar> braodcom
<monsterdragon13> sooooo
<threedee> Hi. How do you install a .deb file?
<threedee> thanks. :)
<Pici> threedee: Either double click on it in Gnome, or do sudo dpkg -i file.deb   in a terminal.
<monsterdragon13> what do u do here is this like support or help?
<badfish> is there a parameter for wine to create a virtual desktop?
<threedee> (I'm dling skype)
<iplaythisgame> threedee, if you double click, the auto package manager should open
<thiebaude> here is something on ubuntu forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<threedee> Pici: thankyoooo
<monsterdragon13> hello?
<badfish> hello
<thiebaude> sunramsundar:i hope it helps
<monsterdragon13> is this to chat or for help
<Pici> monsterdragon13: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel, if you do not have a support question, you can join us for random chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<badfish> type your question
<threedee> iplaythisgame: thankyoootooo
<thiebaude> my bad
<iplaythisgame> monsieurledan, help
<badfish> is there a parameter for wine to create a virtual desktop?
<badfish> that i can put only in the lauchers that i want a virtual desktop in
<monsterdragon13> do i have a big dick?
<monsterdragon13> like that?
<iplaythisgame> threedee, no problem
<roukoun> monsterdragon13: This is the Official Ubuntu SUPPORT channel
<zarnick> guys?anyone can help me out on my problem?
<guntbert> ramsundar: for me, wifi-radar broke my wifi-connection (lenovo T60), so maybe you try without it?
<bobbycheetah> ramsundar... you might be able to get help at  FreeNode - channel bcm-users.
<roukoun> zarnick: just ask your question
<badfish> is there a virtual desktop parameter in wine?
<Pici> badfish: Wine is not a Windows Emulator, you can only run (some) programs that were designed for Windows in it.
<zarnick> I wanted to know if anyone could help me on how to block snd_emu10k1 module for loading in the system boot, and allow only snd_usb_audio???
<Pici> badfish: Its not the same as VMware or Vbox, etc.
<zarnick> (as stated before..hehehehe)
<guntbert> zarnick: 'blacklist' will be the way for you
<Chousuke> badfish: yes, wine can do a virtual desktop
<Chousuke> badfish: run winecfg
<zarnick> guntbert, just put the module there?just like the other?but what about the dependencies?are they done automatically?
<korogiannos> I have setup lirc and it works fine.  I want to disable my remote control from being interpreted as a keyboard too.  (it did this before I installed lirc.  it's seen as /dev/input/event6 and used as a keyboard too)
<badfish> i got it
<badfish> i knew how to run a virtual desktop
<guntbert> zarnick: couldn't say right now :(, just wanted to give you a hint
<badfish> i only wanted it for one particular program
<Daremonai> Am using icecast and ices atm to stream my music. But I have no control over it, in other words I can't next a song that is currently playing, etc. Does anyone know of way to let me do it? if not with ices, maybe something else? but I want to be able to stream mp3 wav mid and wma files.
<hosstest> can someone tell me what ports a wine app is using and how to make sure that it can get through the firewall?
<theNoyes> PHP5 problem on Ubuntu 8.04 server LAMP install. PHP times out/fails when trying to open a URL. I have fopen_url_allow enabled. Anyone seen this?
<nemo> Sooo, graphical method to set per-user locale in gnome? Anyone?   Otherwise, going to slink off.  I need to get going home shortly
<zarnick> guntbert, thanks...I added the blacklist line there...next time I reboot I'll check
<guntbert> zarnick: good luck :)
<zarnick> thanks
<zarnick> btw
<zarnick> on gnome, is there anyway that I can with dual monitors put one desktop on each monitor? instead of actually extending the resolution across the monitors?
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I have an Nvidia 8600GT, and I believe it can do full, proper, HD output.  How can I check this?
<Curtis> OS: Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 (Build #6001) CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E6750,  2.67 GHz, 4096 KB Video: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (1280x960x32bpp 85Hz) Sound: Speakers (C-Media CM112 Sound D Memory: Used: 2195/4018MB Uptime: 23h 30m 31s HD Space: Free: 374.17 GB/558.90 GB Connection: ZongCon via Sony Ericsson Device 116 USB WMC Data Modem @ 0.2 Mbps (Rec: 337.59MB Sent: 42.01MB)
<Curtis> what do i type in to get that?
<administrador> hi guys I am having a problem with my Ubuntu desktop
<LjL> Curtis: how would we know? it talks about Windows Vista
<badfish> has anyone every successfully used mupen64plus?
<badfish> it keeps rebooting me
<thebigkick> what seems to be the problem
<administrador> look, seems like a f... guy is spying my session, what program could I use to stop him
<sheri_rao> administrador, would you specify your problem ?
<administrador> ??
<Curtis> Ljl, calm down just asking
<LjL> Curtis: i'm calm, try asking in ##windows
<Curtis> thank you
<administrador> Hi sheri_rao
<sheri_rao> administrador, have firefall ?
<^DarkSun^> hi people, anyone using xen with Ubuntu intrepid ?
<administrador> I have firestarter
<hosstest> how can I check to see if a port is open for a wine app.  I have Firestarter installed but not sure on how to use it.
<sheri_rao> block the ports and whatever
<LjL> !intrepid | ^DarkSun^
<ubottu> ^DarkSun^: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<administrador> what else do you recommend
<administrador> ??
<SafetyDance> excuse me: I have Hardy Heron on an Acer laptop with Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) and still I cannot seem to get wireless functioning
<Mr_Fixit> umm... i have 2 monitors working... how do i do an "extended desktop"?
<sheri_rao> firestarter is ok just read its manaual etc
<Curtis> SafetyDance, do you have the rtl8187b?
<LjL> ^DarkSun^: (by the way, might i remember you from somewhere, IRCNet possibly?)
<administrador> ok, give me a chance
<SafetyDance> Curtis: N`ot sure
<QuantumRand> afternoon everyone
<Curtis> what is your laptop model?
<administrador> by the way, do you know how to restore the bars above the windows?
<^DarkSun^> LjL thx for hint... yes I was hacking around in the past on EFnet and other nets ;)
<SafetyDance> acer 3680
<roukoun> !who | Curtis
<ubottu> Curtis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<QuantumRand> i was wondering if there's a fix for installing 8.04 on AHCI
<badfish> any ideas why mupen64plus might be rebooting my comp?
<SafetyDance> Curtis: acer 3680
<hosstest> can someone please tell me how to check to see if a port is open?  or how to open a port for a wine application?
<Curtis> rokoun, this is not my first time in chat room
<korogiannos> I want to ignore /dev/input/eventX   where do I need to block it? gnome? X11? kernel? and how would I do that?
<Mustafaahmed> hi.... anyone knows how to share files using samba?
<francesco_> Hello.
<administrador> hi guys, is it there anybody that can tell me how to see the history of all the changes done at my computer using terminal
<roukoun> Mustafaahmed: do you want to share files with a windows pc?
<Mustafaahmed> yes
<Mustafaahmed> rounkoun: yes
<QuantumRand> i need help installing 8.04 on an MSI GX620 with AHCI enabled please
<Mustafaahmed> roukoun: yes
<roukoun> !samba > Mustafaahmed
<ubottu> Mustafaahmed, please see my private message
<administrador> i am a noovie, can anybody help me?
<hosstest> Firestarter?  Can I use that to open ports?
<brisingrkid> anyone know what this problem is and how to solve it W: GPG error: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<brisingrkid> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not resolve ‘archive.ubuntustudio.org’
<brisingrkid> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntustudio.org/ubuntustudio/dists/feisty/main/i18n/Translation-en_GB.bz2  Could not resolve ‘archive.ubuntustudio.org’
<brisingrkid> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<FloodBot2> brisingrkid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brisingrkid> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<brisingrkid> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<__mikem> I need help. Metacity won't start when I start gnome, and I can't figure out how to fix my session settings
<administrador> this is the problem, my computer use to have XP but it got really hacked and there was no way of recovering it, so I installed Ubuntu as it was no longer working
<QuantumRand> If anyone knows how to get 8.04 to work on AHCI, please PM me
<administrador> but the f... spy has tried to spy again my session
<Spherous> Hey, yesterday you guys helped me create a .dat copy of my broken hard drive so I could get the files off it.  Well, I have the .dat file, but I don't know how to access it...
<__mikem> seriously, I am in an urgent situation
<korogiannos> I've set up my tv card to use the remote control. problem is it uses lirc correctly, but also sees the buttons I press on the RC as keyboard keystrokes.  Do I need to tell gnome/Xorg to ignore "keystrokes" from /dev/input/event6? if so. how do I do that?
<hosstest> Anyone know how to open ports for wine apps?  Do I use Firestarter?
<administrador> hi, is there anybody that can help me to track down an spyware
<horcajadas> libros
<Mr_Fixit> can someone help me set up an extended desktop? i have found a xrandr tutorial but i seem to be having resolution errors
<LjL> Spherous: type "file filename.dat" to find out precisely what sort of archive it might be
<bobertdos> __mikem: Hmm, well, I guess I'd first suggest reconfiguring ubuntu-desktop and/or metacity. sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> You may want to kill X when you do this (Ctrl+Alt+F1) and Ctrl+Alt+F7 to reutnr to X when you're done.
<QuantumRand> are intel WiFi 5100 drivers out yet?
<Anarchy> anyone read about this new super DoS that was found??
<Spherous> it says: /home/susa/Documents/fool.dat: writable, regular file, no read permission
<LjL> Spherous: do you recall if you perhaps used "dd" to create it?
<korogiannos> has anyone here successfully installed a, bt878 based tv card with, remote control to work with lirc?
<Mr_Fixit> Anarchy, does it ask the user to rm -rf /?
<DustBunn1> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my sound problem ?
<Spherous> LjL, yes I did use dd to create it
<Anarchy> lol no idea
<LjL> !offtopic | Anarchy, Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Anarchy, Mr_Fixit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Anarchy> it was on /.
<phantomcircuit> when I close a program the stuff it had on the clipboard disappears, what gives?
<__mikem> bobertdos: that did not fix it
<redf1sh> ﻿administrador, what do you mean?
<QuantumRand> does 8.10 support AHCI?
<Anarchy> it has to do with the tcp/ip stack from what i can tell
<hosstest> Anyone know how to open ports, do I use Firestarter?
<LjL> Spherous: then it's simply a byte-by-byte copy of your partition (or entire drive). you can probably mount it with "sudo mount -o loop filename.dat /mnt/somewhere" (where the directory /mnt/somewhere must exist)
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. In System --> Preferences --> Power Management I have 'Actions' and 'Display' set to 'Never' when on AC Power. The screensaver is set to the max time of 2 hours. However, I actually want to disable the 'power off' feature of the monmitor all together. I don't want the screensaver to come on at all. Anyway to disable?
<redf1sh> ﻿Anarchy, yeah; afaik its to do with syn_cookies (which help keep your machine alive if you're being dosed already). They can have some issues themselves... being dosed is apparently one of them.
<Anarchy> lol
<__mikem> bobertdos: seriously, could you please give me something else to try, I have been desperately trying to get help from people for the last hour
<DustBunn1> no help on the sound issue eh..
<ChelseaVV> Can anyone tell me if there's anything like ShhMBP for those running Ubuntu on MBPs?
<administrador> dude can you pls help me on configuring my Firestarter?
<Spherous> so, first sudo mkdir /mounted/somewhere ?
<ChelseaVV> I believe ShhMBP disables C0.
<LjL> Anarchy, this channel is for Ubuntu support, not for discussing TCP exploits. that's what the !offtopic was hinting at.
<phantomcircuit> I'm about 90% sure that the problem is that you can guess the syn cookie
<diabl0> hello , have anyone tried wifi on laptop with ubuntu 8.04 ? i remember 8.01 wasnt working not like 7.10 was working flawlessly
<Anarchy> lol osrry
<DustBunn1> so where do i go for ubuntu hardware support ?
<DustBunn1> o.o
<Anarchy> sorry even
<bobertdos> __mikem: Okay, how about deleting all the gconf and metacity settings in your home directory and restarting?
<sporkboy> does anybody know of a scoreboard program (like http://downloads.zdnet.com/abstract.aspx?docid=226079) for linux or know an easy way to build one?
<phantomcircuit> diabl0, it works perfectly for me, but i have an intel chipset
<__mikem> bobertdos: what files do I need to delete?
<diabl0> i have intel also im using ibm x60s it has intel chipset
<gamikage> hi guys, I need some help on impeding spyware
<phantomcircuit> should work perfectly
<sporkboy> diabl0: running wifi on a laptop right now.. though getting it working was a hair tricky
<diabl0> hope it works on my ibm this time
<korogiannos> Can someone point me in the right direction? I don't know what to google.  does the power button (event code 116, from /dev/input/eventX) get interpreted by gnome, the X manager or the kernel? I want to ignore keystrokes from /dev/input/eventX
<DustBunn1> spyware on ubuntu ? =O
<horse> connected via ppp which network manager doens't understand for some reason... is it possible to force pidgin into thinking its online?
<DustBunn1> you must click everything there is on the net :O
<diabl0> sporkboy how is ithat
<gamikage> hi DustBubbl
<DustBunn1> Hello
<theNoyes> Why am I getting this error? [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: HTTP request failed!
<sporkboy> diabl0, I have a bcm4310 wifi card. had to find the right driver (which wound up being of an hp drivers disk) and use ndiswrapper.
<bobertdos> __mikem: rm -rf .gconf .gconfd .metacity .gnome2
<hosstest> How can I open ports using Firestarter.  Anyone know, I am trying to get a game to work.
<theNoyes> What is worng with PHP5 in Ubuntu 8.04?
<bobertdos> __mikem: and restart x
<redf1sh> ﻿administrador you likely don't need to worry. Might want to read though this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<__mikem> bobertdos: are you sure
<DustBunn1> @theNoyes, nothing is wrong
<diabl0> ahh . have to pray on this to save me the pain thanks guys
<Shark_7-11> hi all
<gamikage> look my computer use to have XP and the spyware really got into it, so i putted Ubuntu per security'sake, somehow this guy got into my Ubuntu and is spying my session
<Shark_7-11> Anyone here have a GeForce 6600 with working nvidia drivers?
<DustBunn1> @gamikage, change your account and root password and don't  use a common password
<Spherous> LjL, Didn't work, http://pastebin.com/m9be3dda
<bobertdos> __mikem: yeah, and .gnome
<theNoyes> @DustBunn1 Are you pretty good with LAMP setups on 8.04?
<DustBunn1> @gamikage, make sure you check for any accounts this person may have made and if you do find any accounts made by this user, be sure to delete them
<Spherous> I made the dir first, so no worries about that
<gamikage> ok, thanks, is there anything besides Firestarter as Firewalls??
<DustBunn1> @theNoyes, Good ? i guess you could say that
<LjL> Spherous: "loop", not "lopp"
<DustBunn1> @gamikage,  you shouldn't need to "open" ports on ubuntu
<Spherous> Ugh, lol alright, one sec
<Pio> I'm unable to get the composite extension to load.. my X logs state: (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled, but xdpyinfo claims composite is *not* loaded.. anyone familiar with this, or have guesses why?
<Mr_Fixit> anyone help me figure out how to properly set up a extended desktop?? i'll be for ever in your gratitude
<bobertdos> __mikem: When you come back to X, all the metacity and gnome setting will be reset to factory defaults.
<giancarlo> sera
<theNoyes> @DustBunn1 I need some help then. My server cannot open urls using PHP. I have checked everything I know of.
<DustBunn1> @theNoyes, query me if you want help
<Spherous> LjL, it gave the same error
<Shark_7-11> how do i disable xgl?
<danielm_mc> dual monitors on an x61 thinkpad is such a beautiful thing :-D
<Spherous> LjL, er wait, it changed a little, let me pastebin it quickly
<DustBunn1> @Shark, edit your xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and disable the loading of XGL
<giancarlo> hello
<DustBunn1> Hello
<Spherous> http://pastebin.com/m45f4f651  line 3 is what changed, LjL
<gamikage> just the last question, accounts where??
<Mr_Fixit> no body loves me )o'8
<sporkboy> also, my laptop has an rgb plug.. can I use my screen and an external as separate displays? (I can only get them working showing the same thing)
<vodkatonic> >System>Administration>Users and Groups
<DustBunn1> @gamikage, go to System>Administrator>Users and Groups
<DustBunn1> and check for suspecious accounts
<biz> Hi, using Evolution.. is there a way to define the text-width while composing plain-text mails?
<LjL> Spherous: is the drive ntfs, anyway?
<gamikage> ok
<Spherous> LjL, yes it is ntfs
<thvdburgt> I have a problem with launching matlab, using gnome-termal it works, but when I use ALT-F2 or a launcher it does not, it only shows the splash screen for half a second and disappears
<bobertdos> Mr_Fixit: Oh yes, we do :) It's just that the people here who are decent at dual displays are few and far between.
<QuantumRand> hey, is my client working right? can you all hear me?
<Mr_Fixit> lmao bobertdos
<DustBunn1> yes we can Quantum
<woli> if I was to install the new pidgin (2.5.1) having deleted my previous installation, would I loose my accounts?
<QuantumRand> cool, thanks
<dr_willis> QuantumRand,  we can read you. :)
<thvdburgt> ps I'm using an up to date intrepid
<Spherous> LjL, what happened is it is a IDE back up drive. I backed up stuff in ubuntu, reformatted my main Sata hd to vista, vista didn't read the back up, so I reformatted back to Ubuntu, and still Ubuntu can't mount the drive
<QuantumRand> anyone know if there's a fix to install 8.04 on AHCI?
<xomp> thvdburgt, shouldn't you take intrepid problems to #ubuntu+1 ?
<thiebaude> woli:where did you get 2.5.1?
<Mr_Fixit> it keeps telling me that my xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 2560x1024)
<korogiannos> does anyone know of any other (non ubuntu specific) gnulinux irc help channel?
<administrador> thanks DustBunnl
<Mr_Fixit> or some other size..
<woli> thiebaude: getdeb.net
<thiebaude> thanks, woli
<Necrosan> new ubuntu out yet?
<Shark_7-11> anyone here on 8.04 with a geForce (working)
<dr_willis> Necrosan,  not till end of the month or so
<LjL> Spherous, what mount is complaining about is that the partition is marked as "dirty" (it might actually be corrupted, or not), so one should run chkdsk on Windows. since this is not possible in this case, you should run a Linux equivalent of chkdsk for NTFS, and there should be one, but the name escapes me right now
<Spherous> LjL, every time I reformatted I took the IDE back up drive (the one I'm having problems with) out of my PC
<xomp> sheesh, Hardy hasn't been out that long lol. Do people really expect the latest to be released so soon?
<dr_willis> xomp,  we want it now! and we want it perfect!
<dr_willis> :)
<Spherous> LjL, alright, how would I go about find out what that is?
<Shark_7-11> i want pie
<LjL> how does one either check NTFS from inside Ubuntu, or mark it as clean, or tells mount to stop whining about it?
<hwilde> !ntfs-3g | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bobertdos> xomp: Well to be fair, the releases are generally only six months apart.
<Spherous> LjL, I could try to force mount it, but there is a risk of data loss...
<dr_willis> ljl the ntfsprogs packge has a 'checker' tool
<thiebaude> woli:im scared to delete my current pidgin,lol
<xomp> bobertdos, ahh, so Hardy has been going for nearly 6 months?
<woli> thiebaude: ah dont worry, that download will work in your installation, what i do not want to do is recreate all my accounts, therefore i am here asking...
<dr_willis> xomp,  6 months to the day.. :) i think..
<LjL> hwilde: i can't find that information on that page, could you point to it exactly?
<xomp> dr_willis, haha oh wow! I never knew!
<dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<korogiannos> could anyone point me to a lirc specific help channel?
<thiebaude> woli:thats what im wondering too
<hwilde> LjL, umm did you search
<woli> thiebaude: too bad that nobody appears to know the result
<hwilde> LjL, what is th exact error msg
<woli> thiebaude: has your pidgin crashed silently lately?
<LjL> hwilde: http://pastebin.com/m45f4f651
<thiebaude> woli:i'll stay with what i got, for right now
<LjL> hwilde: what should i have searched?
<thiebaude> if it ain't broke why fix it :)
<Mustafaahmed> hi... I want to add something to smb.conf... but it keeps telling me that I don't have permission... anybody can help me?
<Mustafaahmed> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<thiebaude> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> its better imho
<hwilde> !dmraid | LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid
<hwilde> dangit
<carandraug> !Nautilus > Mustafaahmed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<hwilde> !raid | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot2> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> :)\
<LjL> hwilde, i don't think the volume is RAID.
<unop> ha - bot wars
<Mustafaahmed> anybody can help me to get a permission to change in the smb.conf file
<hwilde> !sudo > Mustafaahmed
<ubottu> Mustafaahmed, please see my private message
<thiebaude> the bot isn't that bad
<thiebaude> lol
<thiebaude> he knew about thunar
<carandraug> Mustafaahmed: "man chmod" or "man chown"
<carandraug> Mustafaahmed: what persmissions do you want to give the file?
<hwilde> LjL, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-616308.html
<woli> thiebaude: i just asked and no, we will not loose our account information
<bruenig> what is the point of redirecting ubottu to pm when it displays the please see my pm message, I mean before at least it didn't clutter up the channel, but now you get just as much channel cluttering either way
<LjL> bruenig: i kind of agree
<unop> carandraug, i don't think he ought to be changing permissions or ownership on that file - maybe he just doesn't have the permissions to edit it - but !sudo has already been suggested
<Mustafaahmed> I want to have an admin permission
<ryanakca> Is it normal that I can't kill -9 a process that I own? It just keeps running.
<unop> ryanakca, you should never ever have to kill -9 anything
<smokeleazy> I need help getting dvd playback to work on my laptop.
<hwilde> !dvd > smokeleazy
<ubottu> smokeleazy, please see my private message
<ryanakca> unop: I know, but ^C doesn't work :)
<Mustafaahmed> carandraug I want to have an admin permission
<unop> ryanakca, and if you do, you must be aware of the implications and dangers of using kill -9
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: im back
<Shark_7-11> how do i remove modules? (noob alert) module eg: nvidia-glx-new
<unop> ryanakca, try sending it a  kill -2
<NiCK_NaME> neme: and my HD is unpluged
<NiCK_NaME> nemo: and my HD is unpluged
<carandraug> unop: ok.I don't even know what that file is
<QuantumRand> why ish AHCI gay?
<carandraug> Mustafaahmed: open the file with sudo
<ryanakca> unop: still running :)
<thiebaude> woli:ok, i'll go for the new pidgin, got to wait for a pm, im trying to help someone
<DustBunn1> @shark, use apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<Mustafaahmed> how
<unop> ryanakca, has the process been stopped/suspended?
<Shark_7-11> tx
<ryanakca> unop: nope :)
<DustBunn1> I actually came here for help on my problem T.T
<unop> ryanakca, well, send it a SIGCONT (-18) anyway
<Vi5in> anyone here have experience with libmtp and the creative zen x-fi?
<thiebaude> woli:tell me what happens when download and install the new one
<unop> ryanakca, then a normal kill
<woli> thiebaude: i'm currently asking on the pidgin channel if I will loose my plugins on the process
<LjL> Spherous: try "ntfsfix file.dat"
<thiebaude> ok,woli
<Shark_7-11> bbl
<TheInfinity> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Spherous> LjL, so any idea what I have to do?
<ryanakca> unop: nope :)
<Spherous> LjL, oh, sorry didn't see your message to me~
<unop> ryanakca, what does ps have to say about this process?
<smokeleazy> libdvdread and libdvdnab and libdvdcss are not working for me, does yanyone know anything else that I could try? 						
<ryanakca> unop: what options should I pass to ps? 'ps aux | grep <foo>' ?
<Spherous> LjL, http://pastebin.com/m6eb2417e
<smokeleazy> hello?
<unop> ryanakca, that should do
<ryanakca> unop: oh, nevermind... the kill -9 finally caught up to it... took a minute :)
<ryanakca> unop: thanks :D
<unop> ryanakca, heh, what'd i just say about kill -9?
<LjL> Spherous: try again mounting
<Spherous> LjL, Just regave me susa@Spherous:~$
<bartek> Hi there .. when I load up Ubuntu one of my screens is in really weird colours (not 24, just horrible, wrong, eye-hurting colours) .. Any idea what could be causing this on one of my monitors?
<LjL> Spherous: then it mounted it, i think. peek at /mnt/somewhere and see if your files are there.
<smokeleazy> does anyone know  why I wouldn't be able to play a dvd?
<Spherous> LjL, Nothing there, the folder is empy. but it says: 0 item, Free Space: 67.7GB
<LjL> Spherous: what did you type, exactly, to mount it?
<hurt> ok ok
<Spherous> LjL, susa@Spherous:~$ sudo mount -o loop /home/susa/Documents/fool.dat /mnt/somewhere/
<smokeleazy> is there anyone in this room that can help me?
<thiebaude> ok
<LjL> Spherous: what does "mount | grep somewhere" say, if anything?
<dr_willis> smokeleazy,  comercial dvd playbak needs the decss decritpion package
<dr_willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<LjL> Spherous: (this doesn't sound good)
<smokeleazy> where can I get that? in synaptic?
<dr_willis> smokeleazy,   i install them from the medibuntu repos.. You could try vlc - it might not need them
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | smokeleazy
<ubottu> smokeleazy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Spherous> LjL http://pastebin.com/m5b51de6
<thiebaude> dr_willis:medibuntu is good
<smokeleazy> how do I access medibuntu?
<LjL> Spherous, then the system thinks it's mounted on /mnt/somewhere, but it just thinks there's no file in it :|
<Spherous> LjL uh, so what do I do...?
<smokeleazy> I already tried to install libdvdcss, libdvdnav4, libdvdread3
<Stormx2> make: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: Command not found <-- what would this be under ubuntu 8.04?
<bobertdos> smokeleazy: libdvdcss2 is only IN medibuntu. The website will tell you how to add the repo.
<LjL> Spherous: i don't know. i think your best bet would be to write it back to some real HD, and then use Windows to attempt to read it. Ubuntu isn't *so* good at reading NTFS.
<Spherous> LjL, windows was worse
<Necrosan> Is Ubuntu applying to the Open Group for UNIX certification for the newest release?
<Spherous> LjL, it just errored and everyone told me to use a file recovery program, but all that found was 3 year old files from win xp that I formatted off it a long ass time ago
<LjL> Spherous, well, the only thing i can suggest is finding any particularly important files using "raw" recovery techniques. at this point i really wouldn't know how to actually mount the thing.
<LjL> !recover | Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<thiebaude> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<thiebaude> lol
<LjL> Spherous, some of the programs listed there are pretty smart, although your mileage varies especially depending on the type of files you're looking for.
<redvamp128> anyone know how to configure Audigy LS sound card for Ubuntu?
<Spherous> LjL, looking for just pics and 32 GB of music.  The music isn't really all that important, just the family pics...
<Necrosan> Is Ubuntu applying to the Open Group for UNIX certification for the newest release?
<Spherous> LjL, I can always rerip my music, but I can't retake pics
<bobertdos> Stormx2: I assume there's a 64-bit version of build-essential. I would make sure that's installed.
<LjL> Spherous: those are kinds of files that are *relatively* easy to restore, sometimes. try first the "photorec" program from the "testdisk" package (it's described on that page), it's made specifically for pictures
<Stormx2> bobertdos: build-essential is installed
<Spherous> LjL, alright, thanks. What would of caused this to happen?
<bobertdos> Stormx2: Hmm, I don't know enough about the package structure for 64-bit architecure to suggest anything else, I guess.
<bobertdos> Necrosan: #ubuntu+1 might have an answer for that, but definitely no one here.
<danopia> hai guyz, is there a way to render image of complex math problems? i heard of TeXET or something like that, i jsut need a render to image and maybe a GUI to edit it
<carmen> hola
<thiebaude> hola carmen
<Spherous> LjL, reading this site, it says mounting a NTFS drive image created with dd is this command: sudo mount -t ntfs -o r,force,loop,offset=32256 file mnt
<Stormx2> bobertdos: i've got it, don't worry
<Stormx2> bobertdos: Basically I needed to remove the -pc bit from the makefile
<carmen> quiero comunicarme con gente de bolivia
<LjL> Spherous: well, try it, although i don't think those added options are very relevant, except perhaps "offset"...
<smokeleazy> it turns out that I already had medibuntu repo installed, is there anything else I could try?
<carmen> hola
<LjL> Spherous: first, unmount it, though, since you have already mounted it. sudo umount /mnt/somewhere
<bobertdos> carmen: Vaya a #ubuntu-es, por favor.
<LjL> !es | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thiebaude> thanks ljl
<Spherous> LjL, alright, what can I do to unmount what I have first? it says unmount isn't a bash command
<dr_willis> Spherous,  its 'umount'
<smokeleazy> is there anything else that I can try to get my dvd to play?
<dr_willis> smokeleazy,  install the decss stuff.. run dvd player from terminal, try to play dvd.. look for error messages
<trece8> hi... i'm here again.. trying to make linux-rt work with my 1680x1050 screen.. some ideas somebody?
<bobertdos> smokeleazy: It would be helpful if you described to us why exactly things haven't been working for you.
<pal> how to issue "make" whith forcearchitecture?
<Spherous> LjL, hmm it says NTFS signature is missing
<LjL> Spherous: then i guess the offset isn't such a good idea after all. perhaps it's needed when the image is of a drive, but yours is probably of a single partition
<Spherous> Should I try it with the drive?
<LjL> Spherous: you could, although if it's physically damaged, then each time you mess with it you highen the chances of breaking it
<LjL> Spherous: but, if you ask me, yes
<LjL> (is highen even a verb)
<trece8> do you know how to make the nvidia-glx-new-envy work?
<trece8> i install that with apt-get or synaptic, but when i try to "enable" it in the administration menu, it doesn't work
<matreya6> trece8, did you try the supported options to load nvidia drivers? envy is *not* supported by Ubuntu
<trece8> matreya6: i tried with nvidia-glx-new
<matreya6> !envy | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<trece8> doesn't work with linux-rt (that's the problem, with the generic kernel works but with the realtime no)
<vodkatonic> can i add a panel launcher to open a folder in gnome?
<LjL> wow, it made it into universe...
<redvamp128> 01:0e.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<elian_> hey guys
<Spherous> LjL, I forget where the drive was, I thought it was /dev/sdb2 but I think I am wrong, how would I find out again?
<trece8> matreya6: i understand, but... i want it to work
<greencookie> Hello
<elian_> I'm a noob
<matreya6> trece8, a realtime kernel? do you need to run it in a hospital or something?
<DustBunn1> Aren't we all
<elian_> I have downloaded hidpoint
<elian_> .bin
<LjL> Spherous: /dev/sdb2 is a *partition*. /dev/sdb would be the entire drive.
<trece8> i program realtime audio stuff
<elian_> and i run the command with sudo
<trece8> its really important
<greencookie> Need help configuring my internet (wired ethernet).
<kenalex> does anyone here run sound blaster xfi in ubuntu ?
<elian_> i copy and paste the name of the software
<elian_> and it never finds its...
<elian_> *it
<trece8> If it weren't, I wouldn't even bother
<puff> Just checking.... ntfs is fully supported on ubntu now,right?
<bobertdos> vodkatonic: Yeah, you could.........You could make a launcher that has the command: nautilus <directory>
<Spherous> LjL, alright, that was right, I just typed sbd2 not sdb2.  So it failed and said it doesn't have a valid NTFS. O.o
<matreya6> trece8, Sorry about that m8
<Spherous> LjL, should I try just sdb?
<puff> I'm backing up my old laptop drive to an external drive that's formated NTFS, I shouldn't have any problems with this,right?
<LjL> puff: "fully" is a strong term
<LjL> Spherous: yes, try that.
<trece8> didn't understand, matreya6...
<redf1sh> trece8: tried this? http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/07/17/install-nvidia-17713-drivers-on-realtime-kernel/
<Cheek1> how can i get my web cam to work with firefix it works with skype but not on firfox?
<greencookie> I can't connect to the internet from my linux box. Previously I could. Right now I'm accessing it via intranet ssh.
<trece8> cheek1, cameras don't work with browsers
<redf1sh> trece8: I ended up not running realtime; but it might work.
<greencookie> what commands could I use to check its settings
<trece8> is like trying to make a camera work with a spaggeti
<Spherous> LjL, same thing, says it doesn't have a vaild NTFS
<elian_> Guys, anybody can help with installing hidpoint?
<Cheek1> trece8: it a web cam chat room ..and i used it with windows
<trece8> redf1sh: thanks, but... it HAS to work :(
<gamikage> hi dudes, my Ubuntu is running the way to slow, any ideas on how to speed it up__
<gamikage> ??
<LjL> Spherous: *with* the "offset" option?
<bobertdos> puff: Ideally, everything should work fine.
<puff> LjL: Okay,so should I antcipate problems in using an NTFS-formatted USB drive as a backup destination?
<trece8> a-ha... that means with a javascript application
<elian_> Guys, anybody can help with installing hidpoint????
<trece8> or flash
<puff> And does ubuntu support usb 2.0?
<tuxy> anybody familiar with awn-manager and do some basics?
<matreya6> Can anyone recommend good soundfonts for my SB Live! ? Unison.sf2 sounds terrible
<LjL> puff: backup for what? it most likely won't preserve any permissions/ownership of files
<elian_> Nobody able to support me on that?
<gamikage> hi tuxy
<trece8> matreya6: soundfonts?? :| Use the pc!
<LjL> puff: have you considered creating an archive (tarball) on that drive instead?
<redvamp128>  lspci | grep -i audio
<redvamp128> sees the carb but still no sound any help would be appreciated
<trece8> samples!
<Spherous> LjL, yes with the offset
<puff> LjL: That's fine, I'm just trying to pull my data off this dying drive before it dies.
<gamikage> what do you need to do with awn-manager
<tuxy> gamikage ok
<LjL> puff: then it should do.
<jeremy_> hey. Running Kubuntu Hardy on a Turion X2 64 mobile chipset, running the 32bit OS. What do i need to do to keep my fan from running full bore? THe fan runs constantly!
<puff> Here's a tip, don't drop your laptop on concrete from several feet up.
<LjL> Spherous: try mounting the partition, with and without the offset
<matreya6> trece8, What do you mean by that? Soundfonts are required for HW MIDI synthesis
<gamikage> tuxy what do you need with awn-manager_
<gamikage> ?
<trece8> well... use software synthesis
<tuxy> gamikage, look at this...
<trece8> one reason for the realtime kernel ;)
<gamikage> aja?
<matreya6> trece8, Timidity slurps up 80% CPU, no thanks Iĺl stick to my HW synthesis
<redf1sh> trece8: I didnt say it wouldnt
<Cheek1> could any one help me with getting web cam to work with chat room iam in ? i selected the permission to let it accept my web cam but when i say ok my web cam doesnt turn on..the web cam turns on with skype
<redf1sh> apparently it does
<trece8> hw synthesis tends to suck...
<redf1sh> I just didnt really need realtime
<trece8> sorry... but...
<marcin> hello
<trece8> it just is like a nintendo
<trece8> elaborated nintendo
<Spherous> LjL, sudo mount -o loop /dev/sdb /mnt/somewhere   Right?
<gamikage> hi is there anybody that can give me any idea on how to speed up my Ubuntu?
<bobertdos> !hi | marcin
<ubottu> marcin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tuxy> gamikage, wait
<greencookie> I did a dhclient eth1 from my ssh, now my connection is lost. Is this normal?
<Spherous> Or don't I have to do some ntfsmount or something like that?
<matreya6> trece8: Not on WinXP, it Doesn't. So if it works on WinXP, it  should work even better on linux
<gamikage> ok tuxy
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage: how much RAM?
<gamikage> 1 GB
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: it likely changed the ip...
<marcin> ubottu, bobertdos Hey gues
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marcin> ubottu, bobertdos Hey guys
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kudak> hj
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage:  speed up in what way?
<greencookie> redf1sh, then I guess there's no way I can connect back in?? I"m dumb!!
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: You have access to the dhcp server?
<tuxy> gamikage, thanks for you patience
<bobertdos> marcin: May we help you?
<gamikage> the screen and all the commands are running too slow, to open a window or whatever
<tuxy> gamikage, http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: Or the network its on (you could poke about until you find it using, say nmap)
<SebNaitsabes> tuxy: that's not got anything to do with speeding up
<tuxy> gamikage, on the bottome...
<greencookie> nmap..hmm
<Scottas> REGISTER <al0679> <Scottas@otenet.gr>
<tuxy> Sebnaitsabes, i'm not interested in that
<elian_> hey do you ever get an answer here?:)
<gamikage> ohhhh, you want to make your Ubuntu to look like Mac OS Leopard
<greencookie> redf1sh, you're saying I can find my computer's new ip address using nmap? is it windows app? im on windows
<Scottas> hello
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: If you have access to the network and its not just a port forward. Could do an 'nmap -vv 192.168.1.0/24 -p 22'
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: got a windows client yeah
<gamikage> give me a sec tuxy
<Scottas> i want to register:p i am a noob:p
<tuxy> gamikage, if you scroll down, you will see where it instructs to scroll down and activate the stacks applet
<marcin> bobertdos, can you manually invoke firefox's install missing plugin wizard?
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: google it, its not really ubuntu stuff so borderline offtopic for here. Might help!
<greencookie> Thanks a tonne redf1sh
<redf1sh> ﻿greencookie: Nein problemo
<Slade605> Hey guys, I am looking for an audio editor for Ubuntu, any suggestions?
<tuxy> gamikage, whenever your ready
<bobertdos> marcin: Hmm, well if there is a way to do that, I don't know what it would be........What plugin do you need?
<marcin> flash
<SebNaitsabes> Slade605:  audacity?
<bobertdos> Slade605: audacity
<gamikage> i got the same trouble a week ago doing the same
<Slade605> SebNaitsabes: Ok, I'll check it out
<Slade605> thanks guys,
<bobertdos> !flash | marcin
<ubottu> marcin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<gamikage> tuxy let me see something there
<tuxy> gamikage, ok
<LjL> Spherous: no, that would be mounting the *drive* again. /dev/sdb2 (assuming it's 2)
<elian_> hey guys i need help to fully install my logitech mx 3200...
<gamikage> SebNaitsabes, any idea_
<gamikage> ?
<elian_> i tried to install hidpoints, but had the issue that the terminal wouldn't find the file...
<elian_> Any ideas?
<jeremy_> any ideas on how to fix the fan control for a Turion X2 64?
<bobertdos> elian_: When you execute a bin file, you have to cd into the directory it's sitting in, and the type: sudo ./<file>
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage: with what?
<elian_> bobertdos, did that, and for some reason it says the file cannot be found
<godzirra> What do I need to do to get my pci-e wireless realtek 8100 working?  It looks like its getting loaded as 8169 but thats not apparently working.
<elian_> i copied the name of the file precise (i.e. hidpoint1-0.bin
<bobertdos> elian_: Did you cd into the right directory?
<tuxy> gamikage, i haven't told you what the problem is yet
<elian_> cd ./desktop?
<gamikage> SebNaitsabes, with speeding up the whole system (screen, commands, etc.)
<tuxy> gamikage, :)
<gamikage> tell me tuxy
<Spherous> LjL, hmm, it is making noises from the drive, but not actually doing anything
<gamikage> something else to adding more RAM
<LjL> Spherous: did it *say* anything?
<tuxy> gamikage, the database when you click on the applets tab says that you can activate the stacks applet, though it is not listed in the version that i have
<LjL> Spherous: when commands don't say anything, it usually means they *succeeded*. or at least that they think they have.
<bobertdos> elian_: cd Desktop, then sudo ./<bin file>
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage: no
<Spherous> LjL, no, doesn't say anything.  Drive sounds like a sprinkler though, haha.  It doesn't even regive me the line to type on
<gamikage> re-download it and let us see what happens tuxy
<DasEi> !grub>DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi, please see my private message
<Slade605> Ok, so I got audacity up, but am getting no audio when trying to play sutff
<gamikage> SebNaitSabes thanks
<tuxy> gamikage, i got the version that was downloaded by the apt-get by the url that was given in the document i think
<LjL> Spherous: is there anything in /mnt/somewhere?
<bobertdos> Slade605: Do you have any other programs open?
<elian_> just a sec
<systemfailure>  /server irc.uniworlds.es 6660
<Slade605> bobertdos: I have pidgen, and a folder of audio
<Spherous> LjL, no,  It must just be taking a long time to fail O.o
<godzirra> What do I need to do to get my pci-e wireless realtek 8100 working?  It looks like its getting loaded as 8169 but thats not apparently working.
<marcin> bobertdos, I actually did that.... but still have no flash
<elian_>  ./hidpoint1-0.bin: command not found
<bobertdos> elian_: The file is on your desktop, right?
<Vi5in> hello
<Spherous> LjL, woah, just noticed the time, I have to get going... Being a college student can sucks, always so busy
<tuxy> gamikage, i think that's pointless, but i'll give it a shot
<KnomeDE> how would i play a 3gp file?
<Vi5in> i've been trying to get my zen x-fi hooked up to ubuntu through libmtp
<unop> ~/Desktop/*.bin
<bobertdos> marcin: In firefox, if you type about:plugins, is flash or gnash listed there?
<elian_> ok bobertdos, i think i got it
<Vi5in> gone through all the forums. some people have had success, but i'm not really bale to get it working
<elian_> dude you rule, nobody else was answering
<Vi5in> i mount it with sudo mtpfs mountpint. then it says transport endpoint not connected when i tried to ls it
<elian_> this is a tough OS
<elian_> i used to type desktop
<elian_> instead of Desktop :S
<Spherous> LjL, weird, ctrl C doesn't stop the terminal from trying to mount this thing
<gamikage> does anybody knows how to speed up ubuntu?? mine is running very slowly
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage hummm
<SebNaitsabes> 1GB RAM it should run pretty well
<Spherous> gamikage, do you have an old pc?
<SebNaitsabes> could be a sign to say your RAM is failing
<gamikage> i know....
<LjL> Spherous: that's not a good sign
<bobertdos> elian_: Yeah, just remember that in Unix, everything is case-sensitive.
<DasEi> gamikage: install conky, have a look, also see !bum
<DasEi> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gamikage> i bought my pc last year
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage: have you got a swap partition at all?
<Spherous> LjL, I would assume not. but it just finished
<gamikage> what is a swap partition?
<marcin> bobertdos, funny thig because it is there
<t2> hi, i just installed java6 jre,jdk and javacc as well as every suggested package on Ubuntu 8.04..... yet when i run javac to compile it tells me the command couldn't be found... if i manually export the java6 bin directory to $PATH then it works... but i have to export the path every single time log onto the machine... is there a permanent solution ?   Thanks
<Vi5in> anyone...?
<SebNaitsabes> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Spherous> LjL, failed
<brutus> how do i execute a script as root?
<unop> brutus, run it under sudo
<marcin> bobertdos, I have Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525 installed
<Vi5in> brutus: sudo
<pal> where is ia32 libs reside after installing?
<erUSUL> t2: you can add that dir to your path on ~/.bashrc
<brutus> unop, Vi5in I have a script which outputs to a file... like myscript >> myfile
<unop> t2, you can adjust the PATH variable in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile
<marcin> bobertdos, hehh... it works now on youtube, but not support.dell.com guess because it's Flash 10 beta
<Spherous> LjL Gah, gotta go, maybe I'll be able to fix it later tonight or something
<brutus> unop, Vi5in sudo stills complains permission denied
<unop> brutus, and you can't write to myfile??
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage:  pretty sure  I have no swap and this PC is 1GB RAM,  and everything runs rather well all the time, except for Firefox, which can go really slow etc
<brutus> unop, nope
<valerie> hi
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage:  but a swap partition might help you
<SebNaitsabes> valerie: hi
<unop> brutus, you need to use a workaround -  yourscript | sudo tee -a myfile
<donavan_> Any one know of a good ID3 editor for MP3's I need to change a ton of them so they play in the right order in my palm pilot
<marcin> bobertdos, damn Dell.... why would they make driver download page depend on flash
<erUSUL> donavan_: easytag
<bobertdos> marcin: You know, Dell probably doesn't recognize it because of the version number. The second release candidate is out now, you know.
<outbri> donavan_: easytag
<donavan_> thanks
<Vi5in> brutus: where is myfile?
<Vi5in> brutus: the location
<unop> brutus, the reason is that bash is trying to open and write to myfile as you - not root - and if you don't have the permissions to create the file, bash will complain.
<marcin> bobertdos, is that what I have?
<Dante123> hi all, finally got son convinced to dump windows after trojan problems etc.  I have ubuntu on this machine but the graphics display is only 800 x 600 (need at least 1024 x 768)  I am using the nvidia restricted drivers that are available for this graphics card.  Screen resolution app wont let me choose above 800 x 600.  Any suggestions?
<marcin> bobertdos, or can I update?
<Guest58853> how can i add two more desktops to my task bar. i have two but i want four??
<DasEi> Dante123: backup xorg.conf....
<SebNaitsabes> donavan_:  when I think of MP3 editing I think of audacity
<bobertdos> marcin: No, 525 is the second beta. I'd definitely recommend you update.
<Dante123> Also, I couldnt choose above 800 x 600 without the restricted driver either.
<unop> Guest39088, right click on the pager, add desktops, etc
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. What sseems to be the problem?
<erUSUL> Dante123: "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" choose nvidia driver and the apropiate moinitro settings
<unop> Guest58853, ^^^
<Dante123> ﻿DasEi was is the exact command from terminal
<Scottas> hi can someone give me a tutorial how to use air crack??i ve already installed it:Pkind regards
<DasEi> Dante123: ....install displayconfig-gtk and run it, choose your monitor
<t2> unop, erUSUL:  problem is this is a linux server used by many people so i can't ask each person to modify their .bashrc...
<woli> has anybody been emulating project64?
<marcin> bobertdos, do I need something in apt sources... cause apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't give me no updates
<thiebaude> !air crack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about air crack
<unop> t2, you can adjust the global config file then.  /etc/profile
<Vi5in> anyone... zen x-fi + ubuntu?
<unop> t2, or /etc/bash.bashrc depending
<brutus> unop, thanks a lot!
<erUSUL> t2: /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<DasEi> Dante123: open trml : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf     /etc/X11/xorg.conf_restricted
<bobertdos> marcin: Did someone give you that version of flash in the past?
<Scottas> ok no prob thanks:)
<marcin> bobertdos, ...? no I just installed with apt-get
<marcin> bobertdos, ...? no I just installed with apt-get flushplugin-nonfree
<DasEi> Dante123:  sudo apt-get install dispalyconfig-gtk
<BlackDesign> Anyone here who can tell me if there is a program which shows me the battery level of my bluetooth mouse in Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Dante123:  sudo  dispalyconfig-gtk
<Dante123> hey i think that did it ﻿DasEi
<Dante123> thanks
<DasEi> Dante123:  ? already ? np
#ubuntu 2008-10-02
<Guest58853> thank you  . unop mind has not been working right lately.
 * gmm46 needs help.
 * gmm46 says his computer is slow.
 * gmm46 wants to know how to make it run faster.
<bobertdos> marcin: Wait, are you using Hardy Heron?
<reya276> hello, How can I find out my MAC Address for my PC?
 * gmm46 really needs help!!!!!
<DasEi> !ask|﻿***gmm46
<ubottu> ﻿***gmm46: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<t2> unop: ok i see the /etc/bash.bashrc... could you please tell me how to add this ?  can i simply paste the export line anywhere ?    Also i need to do this for tcsh... will i also need to modify a global tcsh profile file ?
 * eight thinks gmm46 talks like a moron
<marcin> bobertdos, yes
<matreya6> marcin, *flush*-plugin? lol
<BlackDesign> No-one who knows if there is a program to tell me the battery status of my bluetooth mouse?
<DasEi> ﻿***gmm46: your hw-specs ?
<redf1sh> ﻿reya276: from terminal ifconfig will tell you.
<DasEi> eight : might be...
<gmm46> how do i figure out the hw-specs
<marcin> matreya6, flash
<reya276> redf1sh: you mean ipconfig
<redf1sh> ﻿reya276: your the little networking applet on your panel, right click>connection information
<gmm46> i am a neeb when it comes to ubuntu so
<marcin> matreya6, it's late
<redf1sh> ﻿reya276: in linux its sure ifconfig, or iproute.
<DasEi> ﻿***gmm46: lspci,lshw,hwinfo
<marcin> gmm46, what do you have hardware-wise?
<bobertdos> marcin: Interesting..........Well, it's up to you. The way to update would be to uninstall what you already have, and manually install the version from Adobe labs. Your decision...
<reya276> redf1sh: thanks
<unop> t2, you need to adjust PATH in /etc/profile then  - /etc/bash.bashrc is only for bash as you might know
<marcin> bobertdos, I could do that
<bobbob1016> How can I change my wifi macid?  I tried via "gnome-nettool" and it says that the interface might not be installed, but it is.
<gmm46> hang on
<unop> t2, a line like this would do.   PATH="$PATH":/new/dir1:/new/dir2:etc
<linux-newbie> hello everyone
<marcin> bobbob1016, but I don't know no more where is firefox's plugin folder
<unop> t2, actually.   PATH="$PATH":/new/dir1:/new/dir2:etc;  export PATH
<marcin> bobertdos, ob1016, but I don't know no more where is firefox's plugin folder
<gamikage> hey i tried to open the cfdisk man but there says critical mistake: cannot access to the disk, any idea on how to fix this_
<gamikage> ?
<valerie> hi
<bobbob1016> marcin, I think you just typed that to the wrong person, just so you know
<unop> marcin, /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<marcin> bobbob1016, I know
<tuxy> gamikage, i got it
<marcin> bobbob1016, sorry
<Irishmanluke> hey val
<valerie> hhhiiiiiiiiii
<gamikage> tuxy, you got what_
<gamikage> ?
<bobbob1016> marcin, no problem, just letting you know
<tuxy> gamikage, the search utility did not work. I was to search for it myself
<valerie> who are you poeple
<DasEi> !hi|valerie
<ubottu> valerie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobertdos> marcin: and actually, if you use adobe's installer, you just have to give it /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3
<unop> marcin, or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  # which is better
<tuxy> gamikage, the problem finding the stack applet
<DasEi> !ot>valerie
<ubottu> valerie, please see my private message
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. What sseems to be the problem?
<gamikage> it is supposed to be already on the program, it is the first one on applets
<t2> unop: ok so i'll add that line in /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc.....this will completely over-ride the individual .bashrc's of each user ?  what if they have made their own customizations ?
<marcin> bobertdos, unop, I don;t think this is where the plugins are anymore
<gamikage> hey i tried to open the cfdisk man but there says critical mistake: cannot access to the disk, any idea on how to fix this_
<unop> marcin, it's where I put plugins
<marcin> bobertdos, unop all this folders are empty now... and I have some plugins installed
<gamikage> so what you should do is open awn/manager
<unop> t2, users can always override global defaults
<gamikage> again and then applets and it is supposed to be there
<bobertdos> marcin: In a terminal, type locate libflashplayer.so
<valerie> wheres the people who are ussually here
<gamikage> SebNaitsabes, still there?
<DustBunn1> can anyone here help me with my sound card problem ?
<DustBunn1> I'm running the HP IQ506 touchsmart PC
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage: yep
<marcin> bobertdos, nothing returned
<SebNaitsabes> valerie: same one from Linux chicks?
<unop> marcin, you probably installed plugins in the user plugins dir  then.    ~/.mozilla/plugins
<t2> unop: ok thanks
<SebNaitsabes> valerie: and differnet people here all the time, what do you want help with?
<marcin> bobertdos, but I looked for java plugin and it is in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.0.3/plugins
<valerie> no
<billenium> Is there anyway to track what people type through SSH in real time?
<Shark_7-11> nvidia is giving my gray hair
<valerie> whenever i go on its the same p[eople
<gamikage> SebNaitSabes, I am having a problem now, I cannot open my cfdisk man, it is saying that there is a critical mistake and that he disk unit cannot be opened
<valerie> nevermind
<marcin> bobertdos, no plugins in ~./mozilla
<bobertdos> marcin: What do you get if you type Lsb_release -a?
<SebNaitsabes> valerie: ok what do you want help with?
<DustBunn1> marcin, try /usr/share/mozilla/plugins
<bobertdos> marcin: lsb_release -a
<SebNaitsabes> gamikage:  I don't know
<gamikage> SebNaitsabes, thank you
<Shark_7-11> After selecting nVidia from "hardware drivers" my xserver freezes on boot and i have to change "nvidia" to "nv" in the xorg.conf file... GeForce 6600   searched forums and tried it all... :-(
<Cheek1> could anyone help me with getting my web cam to work on a web cam room in firefox?
<SebNaitsabes> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<marcin> bobertdos, Ubuntu 8.04
<gamikage> so, is it there anybody that can help on letting my terminal to open the disk unit of cfdisk???????
<bobertdos> marcin: Okay, I was just checking because your file structure doesn't seem standard.
<marcin> gamikage, are you sudo?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:eve thought of installing """evil""" propitary driver from nv-HP ?
<gamikage> yes
<marcin> bobertdos, since firefox 3 things changed
<bobertdos> marcin: not for me
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: ... err... say what? :-p
<marcin> bobertdos, cause I had problems with java
<marcin> bobertdos, but I don;t remember how I got it to work
<Scottas> i cant make a folder in Home!!!Could someone tell me how to do it?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:check out the nvidia-homepage > linuxdriver
<gamikage> marcin, there is saying : critical mistake: cannot access to disk unit, press anything to continue
<DustBunn1> can anyone help me configure my touchscreen ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I just want 3d Acc. if that "evil" driver can do it/// tell me how !!! -p
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1: touchscreen hummmm
<marcin> gamikage, trival question but are you doing it as root?
<DasEi> !nvidia>Shark7_11
<marcin> gamikage, sudo cfdisk /dev....
<DustBunn1> @SebNaitsabes, running the HP IQ506 touchsmart pc
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:open a terminal ...
<Shark_7-11> in one
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:32 or 64 bit ?
<DustBunn1> the touch screen works to some degree as it does detect touch just not movement
<SebNaitsabes> DustBenn1:  got a feeling Linux does not have very good touchscreen suppourt at the moment, because the hardware makers can't be screwed to make a  Linux driver for their touchscreen products,  even with Windows,  touchscreen technologey is pretty new it seems
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: 64*
<bobertdos> marcin: Alright, in Firefox, go into about:config. Find plugn.expose_full_path and enable it. I want to know where your plugins are actually sitting according to the browser.
<gamikage> marcin, please tell me how to get in as root
<tsrk> when is ubuntu 8.10 coming out?
<gamikage> marcin, mine is missing
<zewm_> sudo <commands>
<marcin> gamikage, when in terminal type in sudo -s
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:live cd handy in case of x refusig to start ?
<tsrk> and does kubuntu 8.10 come out at the same time?
<DustBunn1> @SebNait, i'm aware, it's not so much drivers i need, it's just configuring it
<marcin> gamikage, provide you password
<marcin> gamikage, and you are root
<DustBunn1> @SebNait, the touch screen itself is working, just not properly configured
<gamikage> marcin thanks, now let me se
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Not realy, will start up in recovery mode (runlevel 1) and get backup of xorg.conf file :-p
<marcin> gamikage, but be careful cause you can shoot you leg off
<gamikage> ja, ok
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1: hummmmmmmm  you got to configure X for it or something?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:k, so far you know, then do a backup of it now
<BlackDesign> tsrk, 8.10 --> 2008/10
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Done...
<DustBunn1> @Seb, that's the problem, not not a big linux user, so i have no idea how to configure X
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:googling, brb
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1:  ok well configuring X is a right pain in the arse for new Linux users
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Good luck.... i tried ... and got a lot of advice.... and here i am :-p
<marcin> bobertdos, look at that: /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<gamikage> marcin, it is saying that the disk is only readable even at root, that cannot be written, and then the bull.... of critical erro]
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.14.12/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run
<DustBunn1> @Seb, i checked online for a solution and i came across the evdriver and some example configs for the xorg.conf file
<marcin> gamikage, you might be trying to access a cdrom drive
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I think i have tha allready   hold on
<DustBunn1> @Seb but i have no idea how to use that example in my case xD
<bobertdos> marcin: OHH! You're running 64-bit, that's why everything is seeming so weird.
<tsrk> BlackDesign, I know it's this month but what day is it?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:dld it to desktop, else
<gamikage> marcin, cfdisk? when trying to make a swap partition
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: shoul i remobre nvidia-glx-new fort though?
<gamikage> ??
<marcin> bobertdos, yes
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: First*
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1:  I guess it's like  edit the  x config file with that, restart X and hope it works or something,  but it's probably not as simple as that
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. What sseems to be the problem?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:hm, if the installe recognizes your x-server, it shall modify xorg.conf by itself, so no
<Vi5in> how do i force install a package
<marcin> gamikage, you don;t have a swap partition?
<Vi5in> even if it claims it is broken
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I have driver v 177.13
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1:  you can try this channel as well #linux  also your issue is probably not really that distro specific
<bobertdos> marcin: Just for future reference, be sure to tell us right away when you're running 64-bit, because it completely changes the approach to some things, especially plugins.
<gamikage> does not let me see that even
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:but as I don't know what you've tried..  worst got a backup
<Vi5in> i have installed libmtp from source
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Opose to the 173.14.12 one you meantioned...
<marcin> bobertdos, sorry.... I will, fell out of me head
<Vi5in> and it is version 0.3.3
<Vi5in> trying to install mtp-tools
<DustBunn1> @Seb, yea, thanks, but the linux community has already deemed the HP IQ506 pc as non-ubuntu friendly so I doubt anyone will even try to help me
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k no worries
<Vi5in> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Vi5in>   mtp-tools: Depends: libmtp7 (= 0.2.6.1-2ubuntu1) but 0.3.3-1 is to be installed
<Vi5in> E: Broken packages
<marcin> gamikage, did you try fdisk?
<Vi5in> how do i force it to install?
<FloodBot2> Vi5in: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1: I see
<marcin> gamikage, what do you exactly type in the terminal
<SebNaitsabes> DustBunn1: it says it does not work with Ubuntu?
<e\ectro_> is there an issue with the 2.6.24 kernel and the e100 driver?  I'm getting this error in dmesg e100: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -11
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:did you fetch a newer package from elsewhere ? ran the firmware-installer ?
<DasEi> did*, damn
<marcin> bobertdos, kudos for figuring out 64bit by plugin location.... wow
<marcin> bobertdos, you good... you :)
<DustBunn1> @Seb, my search on google returned countless threads and such saying isntalling ubuntu or any linux distro on this PC is a dead end atm
<SebNaitsabes> ,but you have done it?
<DustBunn1> @Seb, while i don't totally agree, they aren't totally wrong either
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: No from nvidia today
<Vi5in> anyone?
<SebNaitsabes> ok so you got hardware that is not really Linux compatible?
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:lets give it a try then
<DustBunn1> @Seb, of course, ubuntu doesn't make it anywhere unless someone tries something new right ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Said i dont have libc header files (installed the build-esentials pakcage)
<gamikage> marcin, yes, i typed sudo fdisk -1
<DasEi> ﻿Shark_7-11:dld driver to desktop...
<DasEi> dld*
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k hang on, i need to stop my xserver
<marcin> gamikage, and that gives you critical error?
<bobertdos> marcin: Okay, well, I know that nspluginwrapper can be manually invoked in the terminal, so what you would have to do is purge the version you have, get the latest version from adobe labs, and apply nspluginwrapper to it yourself. I myself run 32-bit, so that's the extent of what I know about the process. We've got a separate factoid on flash for 64. Have you read it?
<bobertdos> !flash64 | marcin
<ubottu> marcin: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Shark_7-11> k cool in irssi termina
<gamikage> no, that is not the problem, it happens when i try to cfdisk
<gamikage> marcin, no, that is not the problem, it happens when i try to cfdisk
<bobertdos> marcin: I imagine at least some part of that is still applicable to flash 10, but yeah, that's essentially what you would have to do.
<marcin> bobertdos, no... haven't will do right away
<marcin> bobertdos, thanks bobertdos
<marcin> gamikage, what exactly did you type
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: I see, so first: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobertdos> marcin: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k sais no precompiled version is avil
<marcin> bobertdos, will give it a try
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Available*
<Prastydion> algum brasileiro ?
<Prastydion> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bobertdos> marcin: So yeah, take that (the tar.gz) and wrap it :)
<gamikage> marcin, cfdisk -1
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: on last cmd ?
<thebigkick> no habla esponol
<DasEi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nytek> is this the ubuntu server?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it is compiling it now (running the binary from nvidia's site)
<thebigkick> what does !br mean
<nytek> can anybody help me with a problem im having?
<marcin> gamikage, cfdisk -1... there is no such option
<matreya6> Got to sleep right now, thanks for the help and being part of the community
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ...you go on your own, kk
<bobertdos> thebigkick: the factoid trigger for the Brazillian/Portuguese channel
<matreya6> bye everyone, see you soon.
<marcin> gamikage, you need to provide the device you want to work on
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: It's askinf if i should install 32-bit OpenGl libraries?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: as there are no others, yes...
<marcin> bobertdos, I"ll wrap it nice and neet and put under the Christmas tree ...:)
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: O.o  oh ok then :-)
<nytek> anybody a ubuntu guru that can help me with a problem im having?
<DasEi> !ask|nytek
<ubottu> nytek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<WalterBishop> hey guys - is some offtopic chat allowed in here?
<shakaponk> can someone help me with installing/setting up proftpd_admin?
<DasEi> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WalterBishop> danke
<DasEi> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DasEi> lach
<nytek> when i get to my login screen, it's only showing it partial, apparently i have another monitor installed as "unknown", but the weird thing is that im running on a laptop? anybody know a fix for this?
<bobertdos> marcin: Good. I hope that works out for 'ya. Thanks for the compliment, I do try ;)
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: WARNING: unable to perform the runtime configuration check for library 'libGL.so.1'; asuuming succesfull installation....
<SebNaitsabes> !sound > DustBunn1
<ubottu> DustBunn1, please see my private message
<shakaponk> why this happens? #ubuntu-de, [2] You're banned from that channel
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Hope his assumtion is ok :-)
<jsoftw> anyone here know how to force install a package with unmet dependencies in ubuntu?
<gamikage> marcin, thanks (lol) so now how do I cf disk -1 on my HDD?
<jsoftw> :)
<jsoftw> Vi5in: orly?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: anyway, your sys was up to date before installing, also   checkinstall  installed, and move installer to approb dir ? fine
<FroMaster> Is there a JeOS 64-bit or only 32-bit at the moment?
<Vi5in> HAHA
<DasEi> ﻿ shakaponk:me ? see me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: yes everything was updated to the latest (installed today and updating everything)
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: installer through ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Ok it is done... wish me luck... if i disapear, then know it failed :-(
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: backup..
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Come again? which installer?
<nytek> when i get to my login screen, it's only showing it partial, apparently i have another monitor installed as "unknown", but the weird thing is that im running on a laptop? anybody know a fix for this?
<marcin> gamikage, you would probably want cfdisk /dev/sda
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Yes i have backups.. if all else fails i will reinstall :-p
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: the one you just ran
<gamikage> marcin, thaks
<FAJ> hi i have a d-link dwa 642 pci card,  and i was using ndiswrapper to work with it and it worked fine yesterday all day.  Now when i logged in, it is not working.  I am extremely frustrated and would like hel
<FAJ> p
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Downloaded it today
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: And it downloaded something to compile too so i assume it is up to date
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I gonne start my xserver :-)
<keenscreen> i just got hardy setup.  i created one account (administrator) named 'keenscreen'.  so i'm using these for work and we'll have one person per machine using each box.  should i create a separate account for each user?  or is it ok to just use keenscreen for each box (both users are named keenscreen)?  also is it possible to change the name of a given account once it's already created?  i could for instance change 'keenscreen' => username.
<marcin> gamikage, to enable swap partition: swapon /dev/your_swap_partition
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ...
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Ubuntui is running in low graphics mode... well that at least beats the black screen i used to get
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: no option to configure ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Yes there is.... should i selevt the nvdia driver, it is on vesa now
<FAJ> hi i have a d-link dwa 642 pci card,  and i was using ndiswrapper to work with it and it worked fine yesterday all day.  Now when i logged in, it is not working.  I am extremely frustrated and would like help
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Select*
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: leave driver untouched, but configure monitor
<maxb> I find compiz tends to not work well with totem video player - is there any convenient way to suppress compiz whilst a video player is running?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: oh ok...
<maxb> or otherwise some way to turn it off and on without losing settings?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:find your model (moni ?)
<bobertdos> keenscreen: I personally would create separate accounts for each user. Even though it might be possible to change the name after the fact, it would be risky -- a good way to accidentally break the system.
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Err no... not yet
<Happy> after upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04, lost scim chinese input ? any idea howto enable it ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it is on plug and play nopw
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:I mean choose by manufacturer
<Scunizi> keenscreen: you can easily create another account for each box that would represent the user on that box.. the administrator account I don't think you want to give to your average user..
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: no not there... i have prestigo LCD screen
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:I see, change matching lcd screen then
<Scunizi> keenscreen: when creating a user account you will be able to give them access to only what you want to let them have access to.
<keenscreen> Scunizi, they are developers i want them to have a lot of access
<Scunizi> keenscreen: then make them admins but use different login creds for each user..
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Err... Not sure what would be a good match
<Scunizi> keenscreen: or not..
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:Is it one of these 22'' monsters ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: monster, well :-) not really... think it is a 17"
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I'm metric so i guess bout 17" yeah
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Selected a generic LCD screen
<keenscreen> Scunizi, should the developer who has lot of access an admin
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I have option to test
<Scunizi> keenscreen: if each box has the same account it might make it more difficult to admin the boxes.  confusion will abound.. "lets see is that keenscreen on the back desk or the one in the front or middle.." if you get my drift.
<blak> I am getting this error can anyone explain why? http://pastebin.com/m7f70ba1d
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:right, if you don't need higher 1024x768 won't do harm
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k cool, let me test the bugger
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:test might not work, as the gtk uses wrong driver
<keenscreen> Scunizi, should i delete the keenscreen account?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:but try, its coming back itself
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: K test passed but the graphic card says vesa (not nvidia)
<Scunizi> keenscreen: not really sure on this one.. a "user/guest" should be able to develop and compile within their account.  But to make system wide changes takes admin priv.. you could leave the account and create another or create another THEN delete the keenscreen account.
<blak> What is the program or command that you can use that will give back in terminal the information of what version any applicatoin you specify is?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:the gtk is very nice for generating modlines in xorg, leave it now, log in
<badfish> any ideas why mupen64plus would cause my system to crash every time i try to run a rom?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: ok
<bastid_raZor> blak; sudo apt-cache policy packagename
<FAJ> hi i have a d-link dwa 642 pci card,  and i was using ndiswrapper to work with it and it worked fine yesterday all day.  Now when i logged in, it is not working.  I am extremely frustrated and would like help possible please b/c it was working PerFecTly yesterday
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k logged in but screen is on 800x600 (cant make it larger)
<blak> bastid_raZor: thanks! Also, is there no way that version it says I have could be wrong? Say if I manually installed it myself?
<FAJ> Shark_7-11:  what is your card?
<Shark_7-11> FAJ: GeForce 6600
<DasEi> paste files: /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and  /var/log/xorg.0.log
<FAJ> ahh ok
<Shark_7-11> paste.... err yeah, about that.. im in a serial terminal at the mo (usring irssi)
<bastid_raZor> blak; if you manually installed where did you put the binary to run the program? apt-cache.... shows you what version the repo's have and if you have that version installed
<Shark_7-11> my xserver dies on me
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:np..
<Shark_7-11> died*
<FAJ> shark; have you installed linux-restricted modules?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:sudo apt-getinstall pastebinit
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<FAJ> Shark_7-11:  and also nvidia-glx-new  ?
<blak> bastid_raZor: I can't remember..
<Shark_7-11> FAJ: that give me a black screen and freezes EVERYTHING excpet the power plug :-p
<bastid_raZor> blak; how did you install it?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DasEi> paste.., damn
<gmm46> i need help. i downloaded and installed PSOBB on a windows xp computer. but i want to run it in ubuntu. i tried wine. turns out everyone said it wont work with wine and it doesnt. i tried using qemu to play it but the Tiny XP install wont get past the "Windows Setup : Please Wait" window. Help!!!
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:   pastebin /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k gimme a sec
<FAJ> lol ok.... Shark_7-11 sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<bastid_raZor> blak; it.. what is it? you could do 'which packagename' to tell where the program is being run from .. /usr/bin is normally where the system will install things, /usr/local/bin is sometiems defaulted for selfcompiled programs
<gmm46> p.s. is there anything to play it with?
<DasEi> ﻿***gets himself a drink
<yowwww> getting authentication failure when using update-manager: trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. any ideas on how to fix that?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: What does pastebinit do?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bill> hello
<DasEi> returning a url in trml
<gmm46> ?
 * gmm46 is waiting patiently. (But not for long)
<blak> bastid_raZor: This is the process  python /usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: oh cool   ok here it is   f6e33caef
<bill> how do i know which version im running FEISTY or GUTSY or HARDY?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:  please paste the whole url...
 * gmm46 is getting testy!!!
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: ok i need to type it then, hold on
<Haegin> hi, anyone know any software to recoved data after rm'ing it on a jfs partition
<bastid_raZor> bill; lsb_release -a
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f5c42b004
<donavan_> anyone know why I am getting choppy video I'm using an ATI x1650pro and anytime I do any video (games or web videos) I get something that looks like the VPU didn't render a segment of the image which reminds me of the tracking being off on an old VCR
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f6e33caef
<bastid_raZor> blak; python fun.. i don't know much about scripts so i can't be much more helpful
<bill> @bastid: thanx!
 * gmm46 is starting a countdown till he quits waiting. Starting with 30 seconds.
<blak> bastid_raZor: ok i found it it is 1.5.2 and now there is 1.5.3
<bastid_raZor> bill; np
<blak> bastid_raZor: but this error is happening now if i want to upgrade to the 1.5.3
<blak> bastid_raZor: http://pastebin.com/m7f70ba1d
 * gmm46 Count Down : 30
<alksjalfd> can anyone help. gOS doesnt automatically mount flash drives
<gmm46> ﻿/me Count Down : 29
<bastid_raZor> blak; for many applications out there Ubuntu will not be updated immediately after there release. it takes a little bit of time before it will be updated in the repositories
<gmm46> ﻿/me Count Down :
<gmm46> damn
<FAJ> ok i figured out how to get the d-link card to work :D
 * gmm46 's countdown deactivated because it got screwed up
<Gnea> !language | gmm46
<ubottu> gmm46: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shark_7-11> FAJ: Cool... good stuff man :-)
<bastid_raZor> blak; you need to get the pgp from them
<blak> bastid_raZor:  ok, do i have to ask them for it in there irc channnel?
<Gnea> !patience > gmm46
<ubottu> gmm46, please see my private message
<gmm46> ﻿DasEi said it too and i get introuble
<FAJ> Shark_7-11:  oddly enough,,,, i have to install ndiswrapper AND madwifi-ng and then modprobe both of them....
<gmm46> not him???!!!!
<Shark_7-11> ndiswrapper works for those "closed" drivers :-)
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:  looks good, nothing out of range, but using vesa now, so..
<bastid_raZor> blak; i'm assuming you found this stuff on a website.. the site should have the info of where to get it
<drumstyk> does anyone know how to uninstall mythtv frontend?
<blak> bastid_raZor: ok thanks let me check that out
<fabio> ola
<gmm46> OMG thats is just stupid
<gmm46> >:o
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Yeah Vesa goes, nvidia... well i will get d/c then you know ,y pc froze :-p
<gmm46> :-!
<Gnea> gmm46: please stop.
<Bo-> Hey all
<gmm46> :):-D:-(;-)
<Gnea> gmm46: no one is going to help if you if you can't behave
<gmm46> :P=-O:-*8-)
<gmm46> :-[:'(:-/O:-)
<gmm46> :-X:-$:-!>:o
<OuTstanDinG> HI!
<DasEi> gmm46: you stopped answering on pm, and I'm busy here right now.. find so. else or wait a mom;-)
<Shark_7-11> dude... u gonne get a ban  lol
<Bo-> Anyone know of any battery conditioner/reconditioners for Linux?
<feta> i'm running a webserver that's approximately 800 miles away from me, hasn't been rebooted in 4 years.   I started a mv job to migrate a large website to an nfs share, which in turn crashed apache (only a 10Mbit link on the box b/c of networkign issues).  Anyways, I'm unable to kill the mv job.  sudo kill -9 pid doesn't work.  Anyone have any idea how to stop a process when kill -9 doesn't do the trick?
<LjL> !nickspam | blahblahblahblah
<ubottu> blahblahblahblah: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<billenium> Hey, i have ubuntu running on VMware, what could cause a "connection refused error" while connecting to ssh? (openssh). Ports are forwarded... Could a firewall on windows possibly be affecting it? Does ubuntu have a firewall on it?
<feta> turning the machine off isn't an option
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:  k, before : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , we should look in X11...
<Shark_7-11> k
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11:  cd /etc/X11
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ls
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: you find an auto-backuped conf from the installer there ?
<donavan_> billenium if you are running windows firewall just turn it off and see what happens
<Bradj47> how do i install a package?
<LjL> feta: it's most likely because of the NFS mount being stuck, processes can't be killed easily when that happens, i'm not sure as to the solution, but you really should try and unmount it
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: got a few files
<LjL> !software > Bradj47    (Bradj47, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Bradj47, please see my private message
<Shark_7-11> Bradj47: apt-get install package
<Gnea> Bo-: battery conditioners aren't software, they're hardware
<Bradj47> thanks
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: a lot of backups for xorg.conf :-p
<Bo-> Gnea: I know when I used my Mac for OS X, there was a util that helped, I believe. It was almost like a battery calibration tool.
<DasEi> ls > listt.txt && pastebinit listt.txt && rm listt.txt
<Shark_7-11> Bradj47: you can also use synaptic
<billenium> I dont think it is on, but i will check again... My HTTP server (on windows) works with localhost + 192.168.1.101 + IP... My SSH server ( on linux ) works with localhost ( not 192.168.1.1 or my IP )... And the portforwad is almost the same except for the actual port.
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: ok hold on :-)
<godzirra> How do I get a bcm43xx to work correctly in hardy?
<Bradj47> i knew it was something along the lines of apt or something
<Bradj47> i just forgot the get part
<danbh_intrepid> DasEi: or ls | pastebinit
<Gnea> Bo-: apt-cache search battery  ?
<LjL> feta: try unmounting with umount -f
<preds> I don't know if I should be venting in #gnome or here but the freaking gnome "save as pdf" app thing overwrites your existing file with the same name without prompting the user!
<Shark_7-11> k need to sudo...
<danbh_intrepid> DasEi: I think you need to use a temp file only when the command involves sudo
<DasEi> ﻿danbh_intrepid:works for short out outputs, but i got tired to try
<usser> Bo-, what are u looking for?
<fabio> das
<feta> thanks LjL i'll give it a try
<fabio> how can i change my nickname?
<LjL> feta: and/or umount -l
<LjL> fabio: /nick nickname
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: not for ls
<shark711> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f8f00a0f
<fabio> -.-
<fabio> hate xchat
<jrib> preds: isn't that cups-pdf doing that?  It saves to ~/PDF right?
<donavan_> billenium:   it might be on you router/firewall if your hitting it ok on local host but not on the private IP it might be because your are never really broadcasting the packets outside of the local machine when your on 127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<Bo-> Basically, my battery is working at about 46% capacity. It's only about 2 years old, but I think it's borked more that it's being reported, as I only get about 10-15 minutes of battery life on "full" charge. Not sure where to go from here.
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: no, but to create a file in X11 i need to :-)
<fabio> -NickServ- Invalid command. Use /msg NickServ help for a command listing.
<fabio> -.-
<billenium> donavan: any ideas of how to actually get it to work?
<LjL> fabio: i said /nick nickname, not to message nickserv
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: oh yeah, is that your manually one ? > xorg.conf.backup
<fabio> yeah
<fabio> i know
<billenium> ohh!
<billenium> VMware setup itself as a whole different computer on my network
<usser> Bo-, install and run powertop that should give you some clues as to where your power is going, i get about 20-25W on my laptop
<billenium> so it has a different private IP
<billenium> nice >.>
<donavan_> billenium: what kind of connection are you using for your VMware LAN connection
<billenium> donavan: i got it, my Windows is using a different private IP than my VMware Ubuntu :D
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: yeah
<billenium> Thanks!!
<LjL> feta: i have to go. if my suggestions fail, "kill process mount" has a few hits on google
<folks> er
<folks> thanks LjL
<NiCK_NaME> hmm
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: xorg.conf.20081002010403       check this and xorg.conf.s711  for driver section (<> not vesa)
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: we gonna have to remove fglrx anyway, if present
<NiCK_NaME> i got a question...  if i mount 1 harddrive with this command
<NiCK_NaME> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it said "nv"
<NiCK_NaME> how would i mount a second USB HD ?
<NiCK_NaME> hmmm
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: When i install the nvidia drivers it changes this to nvidia and then the **** happend
<donavan_> billenium: sorry missed the above post... so just so I have this straight you are trying to get from the ubuntu to the windows ?
<Quantumrand> good news everyone! 8.10 supports AHCI
<Shark_7-11> NiCK_NaME: propb sdb2 or sdc1
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: that was the gtk, but if you look up used xorg.conf > pretty modlines, eh ?
<NiCK_NaME> Shark_7-11 thats a good guess huh ? know where i can look to be sure ?
<NiCK_NaME> its a ntfs format
<Shark_7-11> NiCK_NaME: i guess under /dev   also check if it sees it    lsusb
<donavan_> any one know if there is a good channel for ATI stuff
<DasEi> NiCk_Name:man mount  >>fs = ntfs
<DasEi> also fdisk -l
<DasEi> *sudo
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: not following the modlines question...
<NiCK_NaME> Shark_7-11: yeah i have no idea what that mean... im sooo new to linux it too me like a day and a half to mount this HD untill i got professional help LOL!
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: backup current xorg again (/etc/xorg.confMod)
<Shark_7-11> NiCK_NaME: me too :-p   2 noobs heling each other .... dang
<Shark_7-11> helping*
<taishi28012> donavan_: #ati
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k
<godzirra> How do I get a bcm43xx to work correctly in hardy?
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<NiCK_NaME> dude... i dont even know what a noob is
<Bo-> usser: i ran it and used some of the suggestions, we'll see how it runs.
<NiCK_NaME> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: done...
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k
<NiCK_NaME> so noob is a acronym ... okay...
<Shark_7-11> new be ?
<swcdx> hi, can i install adobe flash in ubuntu when i a running the live cd?
<Terminator> swcdx, yes
<DasEi> flashplugin-nonfree
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Done ...
<Terminator> swcdx, you can install everything in your ram when running live-cd
<NiCK_NaME> swcdx... i know NOTHING about ubuntu... but i ran it off a USB thumbdrive and
<NiCK_NaME> no
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ open current xorg, check driver and monitor section
<NiCK_NaME> i could save or install anything because when i rebooted
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it removed nvidia-glx-new
<NiCK_NaME> it was all gone
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k hold on :-)
<Terminator> yep
<NiCK_NaME> i could = i couldnt*
<Terminator> thats the only thing
<Terminator> ps
<Terminator> you CAN save things
<Shark_7-11> stil on vesa
<NiCK_NaME> you can ?
<Terminator> just save things to a harddrive installed
<NiCK_NaME> thats awesome!
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: should i run nvidia-xconfig ?
<usser> Bo-, run it for an hour or so when doing your regular stuff, see how much power your lappy takes and what estimates on battery life powertop gives
<Terminator> you can simply access all harddisks installed
<NiCK_NaME> i wish i new that LOL
<Terminator> ;)
<Terminator> thats why the live-cd is also such a good recovery tool
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Terminator> you can access anything and no files on the disk get used..
<Bo-> Where does apt usually install items to? I installed Tintin but I can't exactly locate it.
<Terminator> so everything is accessable and copiable
<shark711> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f6c136acd
<Terminator> to /bin I thought Bo-
<Terminator> not sure though
<DasEi> /usr/bin
<NiCK_NaME> isnt a newer version of ubuntu comming out soon ?
<DasEi> see topic
<Shark_7-11> of the subject, any software that emulates Winblowes media center? ( i have xbox 360)
<Terminator> ah yes, DasEi said it.. ;)
<sharav> can anyone help me? i installed ubuntu through wubi and everything was going great until i shut off the power to my computer and now ubuntu doesn't boot, i get to some grub4dos or grub command line and have no idea what to do.. windows still works fine though... any way to get back into ubuntu without reinstalling?
<Terminator> just found it myself also..
<LjL> Shark_7-11: a media server that is?
<Pici> !ibex | NiCK_NaME
<ubottu> NiCK_NaME: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Shark_7-11> LjL: one that will fool my xbox yeah :-)
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ open the previous xorg again and get over the right driver section
<LjL> Shark_7-11: mediatomb, ushare, gmediaserver
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I'm not following? the one before we installed glx driver?
<swcdx> nice
<swcdx> i am running ubuntu off the live cd
<swcdx> woohoo
<Shark_7-11> LjL: Cool tx
<sharav> anyone?
<NiCK_NaME> Pici: quick question... sooo everything i downloaded, and all that stuff will be gone and i will have to start over agian when i install the new version Intrepid Ibex ?
<lsgn> hello. Just installed Ubuntu. My audio wont work. If I connect the headphones it works. Speakers are dead. Someone please help?
<Pici> NiCK_NaME: No, you will be able to upgrade from within Hardy.
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081002010403
<chris4585> anyone know if apturl downloads packages only from your repo or does it download straight from http ?
<Shark_7-11> lsgn: Check the speakers power cabel
<NiCK_NaME> Pici: dude you just made me almost get out of bed and cheer
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.s711
<lsgn> lol its a laptop shark :)
<chris4585> !apturl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apturl
<NiCK_NaME> Pici: thanks i am having a hell of a time with hardy heron... lol god forbid i have to start over LOL
<BF> I'm having problems with Evolution e-mail suddenly graying out send/receive using Hardy
<plouffe> 64 bit java seems still a bit shaky
<shark711> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f190fccf3
<Shark_7-11> lsgn: oh.... oops then i dont know
<redvamp128> Anyone ever get an Audigy LS card to work on Ubuntu?
<l3d> I am having trouble with screenlets not saving the ones i selecet for auto start is reverts to a defualt one is there a way to fix this
<feta> ﻿LjL:  that didn't work, the umount command is hanging just like the mv to the nfs share and the last time i ran df -h .    i can't kill any process that's doing anythign to the network or disks
<tsolox> how can we put a program's icon in Gnome's start menu?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿redvamp128: yes, can google it (ubuntu forum/wiki)
<NiCK_NaME> anyone here know anything about command lines ?
<tim> could I get some help mounting a usb hard drive?
<mikeypizano> hey, my fan is acting weird
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: err...
<feta> tsolox: you should be able to right click on the menu and select Menu Editor
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.s711
<lsgn> hmm someone at ebaums said its because I lack alsa e-peen...what should I do?
<mikeypizano> sometimes it will work then others it just refuses to
<Shark_7-11> i did
<Shark_7-11> lol
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081002010403
<donavan_> anyone know where I can get 32bit drivers for ATI ... ATI's website always links to the 64bit no matter what option I choose
<tsolox> feta: i mean, i want my app to be added in the menu programmatically during install...
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: I know a bit.  What's your question?
<BF> Has anybody had Evolution suddenly screw up on them?
<shark711> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f590fd03f
<qfour21> tsolox: right click on the menu and select "edit menu"
<DasEi> donavan_:which card exctly ?
<mikeypizano> can someone help me fix my fan prob?
<donavan_> Dasei: x1650pro
<bziobnic> is there any way to kill a zombie stuck in kernel mode without rebooting?
<NiCK_NaME> qfor21: okay... i just got to mount one of my USB HD... and got it to auto load too (with help from some wizard of linux) and i was wondering what the command line would be to mount my second USB HD
<unop> bziobnic, what's its state according to ps?
<donavan_> DasEi: I keep getting flakey video playback almost gives me seizers when im playing games cause its sort of flashes  but not really
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: and how i can format it in fat32
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ the files seem to be identic, its not the one generated from installer ... you had it before  when ewe looked up these two files ...
<shark711> DasEi: yeah they are the same
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: partition it in fat32 anyways
<shark711> DasEi: i need to run nvidia-xconfig
<shark711> DasEi: let me do that
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: the "mount" command is what you're looking for to mount it.
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ ok, but also could find installers xorg, go ahead
<shark711> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f49368f70
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: to format it, you'll want mkfs.vfat, i think
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: noooo, i was wondering about the name of the second USB HD
<bziobnic> unop: RN
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: what exactly do you mean by 'name'?  The volume label?
<shark711> DasEi: i didnt get that last one....
<OrangeKyo> hi how do i enter two commands in one line on the command line? something like cmd1 || cmd2 ?
<DasEi> donavan_:https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-9-x86.x86_64.run
<flyingfish> what's this?
<bastid_raZor> NiCK_NaME; make a directory in /media   then mount the 2nd drive to that /media/dir
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<lsgn> hoy ppl, I'm in need for audio help here. Need Expert Hacker
<unop> bziobnic, it should respond to signals - have you sent it a SIGTERM ?
<flyingfish> hello
<donavan_> Dasei look at the last part of the file name its the 64bit package isnt it ?
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21, no no like i got the mount command line, but like the name ... like my 1st USB HD is sdb1... would this be sdb2 ? or sdc1 ?
<jrib> OrangeKyo: use ';' if you want it to be the same as just putting the second command on a new line.  '||' and '&&' have special meanings.
<unop> OrangeKyo, command1; command2
<tim> I have a hard drive that works on my linux laptop but not my desktop. Help please!
<donavan_> dasei: or is it an either or file?
<OrangeKyo> ok ty guys
<bziobnic> unop: I've tried kill -9 repeatedly as root
<lemon_> join #python
<unop> bziobnic, you should never kill -9 .. infact a kill -9 will cause this behaviour
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: 'sudo fdisk -l' will give you the info you seek, i think
<bziobnic> unop: is there any way to recover now that I'm in this state?
<Vautaut> .
<unop> bziobnic, are you sure the state is RN ?
<unop> bziobnic, and not D ?
<DasEi> donavan_:is whats coming up at 32 bit
<bziobnic> unop: 10563 ?        RN   6156:51 gedit
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: what the dir name for the CDROM drive ?  for command line ?
<badfish> anybody know mupen?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ have you got a gui under Apps or apps  > sys or appps> preferences (nvidia?)
<unop> bziobnic, strange .. have you tried xkill on the window? if it is still visible?
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: usually it's mounted under /media/cdrom or similar
<shark711> DasEi: What you mean? within the xserver (gnome) ?
<dabud> hello everyone
<bziobnic> unop: the window isn't visible
<DasEi> /dev/scd0,nick...
<donavan_> Dasei: yeah I know but when ever you go to the 64bit page you get the same file for a download... I didnt want to start just throwing drivers on my system I have learned that can be a major pain to fix
<chrisroby> roamer!?
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: thanks
<shark711> DasEi: oh a nvidia thingy   yes i do
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: no worries
<unop> bziobnic, does  dmesg | tail -n 30  indicate anything might be wrong?
<DasEi> donavan_:mght be using a 32 bit version for both, named 64
<dabud> i need to talk to someone about a hard drive i just installed   and the fstab file that ntfs-config creates
<shark711> DasEi: You do no appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver
<shark711> DasEi: I can restart my xserver wuickly (and hope it works) cos ran the nvidia-xconfig
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: BRB - I hope
<Shark_7-11> oops
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ right, at least no new one, but I wonder where the installer - xorg has gone as that won't install vesa
<donavan_> Dasei: yeah thats what i was thinking but I guess I will have to look into it a little more first
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: ok xserver restarted but again in low-graphics mode
<dn4_> how do I watch CSPAN streams with ubuntu?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ driver in xorg ?
<eedok> hey anyone here know how to fix the grub bug when installing from USB?
<bziobnic> unop: yes, there are tons of I/O errors - I think on an uncleanly unmounted usb thumb drive
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: i can use the gui instead of command lines right ? I.E.   Places>Computer>Filesystem>Media> (make a new folder and mount a USB HD from that in stead of using command lines like  mkdir dev/ect...ect...ect...    right ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: "nvidia"
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: yeah *if* the automount figures things out correctly
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: let me try something (going to select nvidia from the config where it says vesa now)
<lsgn> need hacker on steroid help for audio problems, reward : 12 GB of good stuff
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: hmmmm and how would it do that ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Mmm test fails
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: cross my fingers and pray ?
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: I'm not an expert on such things, but ubuntu has daemons that monitor for any removable storage media and automatically mount it.
<TylerPuetz> Hello, does anyone know the possibilities of scanning for proxies on a Linux i686 Ubuntu 8.04 machine?
<tim> can someone help me mount a working usb (fat) hard drive?
<unop> bziobnic, right, that's what i thought - if it's indeed due to a unclean dismount - the best way is to reboot and then check the disk out (or step into runlevel 1 and dismount everything and carry out and fsck)
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: sadly, yeah.  I usually mount stuff manually.
<TylerPuetz> tim: maybe.
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: i soooo totally dont get linux dude its like WOW a whole new world to me...
<bziobnic> unop: thanks
<jrib> !vfat > tim
<ubottu> tim, please see my private message
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: whatis the major diffrence between nvidia-glx   -glx-new and -glx-legacy ?
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: it's a little bit different.
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: how can i learn to do that *mount stuff manually*  is their something i can read or anything ? a document i can download off line, some thing easy yo read ?
<unop> bziobnic, but i should think this is more than just a problem with an unclean dismount - reboot and monitor /var/log/{dmesg,debug} for sometime.
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: also, if a usb device doesn't mount properly, sometimes you can unplug it and plug it in again and it'll be recognized.
<TylerPuetz> Does anyone know the possibilities of scanning for proxies on a Linux i686 Ubuntu 8.04 machine?
<tim> ya ya, mounts like a sd, except it doesn't.
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: i totally dig this so much i compleatly deleted windows 3 days ago and i just DOVE into this... i gotta learn it some how...
<jrib> tim: you need to be a lot more specific
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: really i dont have to unmount the USB...
<thebigkick> NickName: at least make it sound like our not a morom
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Xorg.0.log only has one error: Failed to initilize GLX extention (Compatable NVIDIA X Driver nor found)
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: Glad you enjoy ubuntu
<DasEi> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<qfour21> NiCK_NaME: let me see if i can find a good howto page for mounting filesystems
<bziobnic> unop: I will. This was a usb thumb drive that I inadvertently pulled out without unmounting. What stinks is that gedit is using 100% of one of my cores trying to read a file off of this drive and I've got another long running process that I really don't want to kill by rebooting
<shey> Can someone assist me with detecting any possible problems with my external Harddisk? It seemd when I try to write to it, it fails after about 2gb. It doesnt show any errors, just seems to hang like its writing, but doesnt move at all.
<eedok> alternately how do I stop the ubuntu installer from installing grub to the USB key it's on, so I can have grub on my hard drive so I can boot from my hard drive instead of USB?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ as in beginning of installing, you're shure the installe doesn't run within x ?
<jrib> shey: checked dmesg?
<NiCK_NaME> qfour21: thanks i tired for the last 2 days, i just need to learn command lines really
<ir1> howdy!
<jrib> !grub > eedok
<ubottu> eedok, please see my private message
<shey> jrib: how would I do that?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it CANT, it forces me to stop the Xserver
<jrib> shey: type 'dmesg'
<guitargod> ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: /etc/rc3.d/S30gdm stop
<shey> jrib: lol, thanks, Ill give it a shot.
<jrib> !pm | tim
<ubottu> tim: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: then only i can install it
<guitargod> since when is no one talking?
<eedok> jrib that documentation doesn't work as the computer has no cd drive
<lsgn> hey people do you think that if I change my name in shirley_18, someone would give a hand with mah audio issues?
<jrib> eedok: is it possible to boot the live environment from the usb?
<eedok> I have a net install so no, but I can use supergrub to boot the OS
<trece8> lsgn: tell what they are, maybe someone helps
<danbh_intrepid> lsgn: you must be a girl!  I will help you!
<Shark_7-11> lsgn: BlueEyedBlondy perhaps :-p   if i knew how to helkp i would dude
<jrib> lsgn: no, I think what would help you out the most is actually telling the channel what the issue is
<eedok> I have on idea how to install it though to make it boot properly
<trece8> what is the problem? (in one line)
<lsgn> HA!
<slayton> UBUNTU!
<trece8> eedok: properly?
<Smegma_> UBUNTU!
<eedok> as right now it just says no bootable devices when I turn the computer on without the USB key in it
<lsgn> ok
<lsgn> copypasta incoming
<danbh_intrepid> lsgn: wait
<jrib> eedok: did you see my last question?
<eedok> I tried doing grub-install /dev/sda but that didn't work
<trece8> with usb is kind of... tricky... i never got one going
<guitargod> hey all again!!
<jrib> !who | eedok
<ubottu> eedok: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<danbh_intrepid> !paste > lsgn       please use this service
<ubottu> lsgn, please see my private message
<lsgn>  hello. Just installed Ubuntu. My audio wont work. If I connect the headphones it works. Speakers are dead
<trece8> lsgn: more info?
<Turtle2> go to speakers and sound setting
<lsgn> wait
<TylerPuetz> lsgn: What is your computer model/maker
<eedok> jrib: eedok: is it possible to boot the live environment from the usb? No I did a net install for a server config, but I can use supergrub from a usb stick to boot into ubuntu
<lsgn> they are coming
<Shark_7-11> lsgn: you frogot to mention you have laptop (andmodel number etc)
<lsgn> acer 5920
<trece8> the speaker icon have a "forbidden" simbol?
<Turtle2> hmmmm
<lsgn> trece8 nope
<jrib> eedok: sure, then install grub using the instructions on the wiki, you just need to get into ubuntu
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ so it seems that the installer isn't compatible with the xserver nomore, so we might try envng, next as fglrx is removed now
<lsgn> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<trece8> well... i just realized the problem... its your pc, throw it away and buy mine. Here, it works :P
<Shark_7-11> lsgn: dont you have like multiple channels or something?
<trece8> (just for laughs)
<shey> jrib: this is what I found that pertains to my ext-hdd. http://pastebin.com/fd2d5b0
<lsgn> I dunno :/
<Shark_7-11> errr
<tim>  jrib: I have a usb drive that works in linux (on my eeepc) but not on my ubuntu. fdisk -l doesn't show it
<badfish> what does this mean
<badfish> Signal number 4 caught:
<badfish> errno = 0 (Success)
<badfish> Illegal instruction
<FloodBot2> badfish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trece8> "works" = ?
<jrib> shey: I see a bunch of errors, ask google what they mean (I don't know)
<shey> jrib: ok ty, Ill check it out.
<Turtle2> ask google, as if google is a person
<Turtle2> lol
<DasEi> ? anyone succesfully ran the nvidia installer for the 6600 ?
<trece8> Google is God.
<eedok> jrib: following those instuctions installs grub to the USB key instead of the hard drive mbr
<trece8> Clapton Is Google.
<kauer> i have a Hardy (8.04) guest under VMWare on Feisty (7.04). When I try to install VMWare Tools, no new filesystem appears in the guest, so I can't install the tools. Any clues?
<Turtle2> i did it for the 9500
<slayton> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ sudo apt-get install envy-gtk
<jrib> eedok: well pick the right block device, the one that corresponds to your hd
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: you hav e to add on amd64bit
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k hold on
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ I had same once with ati on 32 bit
<lsgn> I think I accidentally the whole alsa driver
<Shark_7-11> DasEi:  couldn't find package ...
<trece8> Somebody around here has a Linux-rt running in 1680x1050 screen resolution? If someone did, please tell me. That's what i can't do (It runs in 800x600 as the best it can)
<eedok> jrib: I get a no bootable device error when I reboot without the USB key in the computer
<kapu> I put "VISUAL=$(whence vi)" in /root/.profile but when I su to root I am not in vi mode
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ also fresh installers for older cards do well, mom
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<jrib> eedok: do you have /boot/grub/ on your hd?
<eedok> jrib: yes
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k it is going :-)
<trece8> eedok: excuse me if it's a dumb question, but: Do you want to run FROM the usb drive, don't you?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k done...
<jrib> eedok: did you follow the wiki directions installing grub to your hard drive?
<eedok> trece8: no I want to run from the hard drive
<Aaqil> hi my ubuntu is dead ubuntu is so weak in two months i installed ubuntu more than 5times with xp dual boot i am so tired, if my ubuntu is dead again i will leave it.
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ sudo envyng-gtk
<trece8> eedok: ... don't plug the usb when starting
<trece8> plug it in once ubuntu has started
<Shark_7-11> i asume within the X server
<trece8> it seems to me that it's the easiest way
<eedok> jrib: yes, I ran grub, typed find /boot/grub/stage1 root (hd0,0) setup(hd0) quit then rebooted
<jrib> tim: don't know.  I don't see anything on the wiki about usb not working on an eeepc. Do other usb devices work?
<tim> jrib: yes
<eedok> trece8: if I don't have the USB key in the computer it says no bootable devices when I power the box up
<Aaqil> My ubuntu programs are missing after i deleted some packages from synaptic
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿ install nvidia-driver...
<jrib> eedok: is hd0,0 your hard drive?
<DigitalFiz> Aaqil, sorry to hear about your troubles not sure what your doing wrong but maybe explaining more about the problem then my ubuntu is dead might help
<eedok> jrib: as far as I know, how can I tell for sure?
<tim> jrib: and it works on the eeepc not on the normal computer
<trece8> eedok: sorry... i understood it the other way
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿getting errors ?
<trece8> have you installed ubuntu WITH the USB on?
<jrib> eedok: type 'mount'
<traci> hello, I dont seem to be able to extract any rar files
<jrib> eedok: in a regular shell
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: k it is getting files from the net (installing)(
<jrib> !rar > traci
<ubottu> traci, please see my private message
<eedok> jrib: just says /dev/sda1
<trece8> traci: look up on "Add or remove programs" the word "rar" and search a program that can
<eedok> jrib: the rest of the stuff doesn't have a device attached to it
<GreedyB> so
<GreedyB> tilda is amazing
<GreedyB> <3
<jrib> tim: check 'dmesg' right after plugging in your usb key
<Aaqil> from Places i cant open anything, there it says error message sorry there is no default actions associated with this file
<jrib> eedok: well you should be seeing your usb key as well
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: It's gonna take a while... Im from South-Africa   'nough said
<jrib> eedok: I assume?
<GreedyB> I suggest anyone using terminal alot install tilda its sweet :)
<eedok> jrib: it's not mounted, but ist says sdb assuming drive cache..
<Shark_7-11> GreedyB: tilda does what?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿kaffeine is boiling :-[
<GreedyB> remember in quake to type in commands
<tim> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53030/
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: it is 2:50 am here so... dont feel alone :-)
<eedok> jrib: if it helps I installed from unetbootin
<GreedyB> Shark_7-11, its like a drop down terminal window like Quake games use to have
<GreedyB> pretty nifty
<Shark_7-11> GreedyB: schweeet
<alteregoa> how can i re-compile debian packages?
<jrib> eedok: tried just running 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'?  I'm not familiar with unetbootin
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿lol 2:50 here, too
<Shark_7-11> GreedyB: from within the shell?
<eedok> yes jrib, it doesn't work
<GreedyB> uhh
<nytek> ephcon are you there?
<GreedyB> sorry I havent used Ubuntu in a long time I believe bash is default ?
<GreedyB> its been like 2-3 years so Im learning all over again
<Shark_7-11> bash is deafult with me yeah
<eedok> jrib: the last line of output is (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Shark_7-11> i only installed ubuntu today so...
<nytek> GreedyB: what distro are you using?
<DigitalFiz> does anybody know how i can keep mounted removable devices from showing up on the desktop?
<bobertdos> traci: rar or tar?
<danbh_intrepid> GreedyB: I think dash is the default now
<GreedyB> Ubuntu Harty
<OrangeKyo> hey is there any quick command to tell if two text files are exactly the same?
<GreedyB> I was guessing lol
<Bo-> I downloaded a .package file, how do I install it?
<GreedyB> I dont even know the version rofl
<akurei> ndash?
<akurei> -n
<jrib> Bo-: you avoid it.  What are you trying to install?
<Bo-> GGMUD
<Shark_7-11> Bo-: sound like a game
<GreedyB> nytek, why do you ask?
<Bo-> Shark_7-11: It's a MUD client.
<nytek> Sharl_7-11: is this your first attempt on a linux distro?
<badfish> this program keeps crashing with the line "Illegal instruction"
<Shark_7-11> nytek: linux yeah   unix no
<Shark_7-11> nytek: work alot on solaris so
<Shark_7-11> nytek: and decided M$ sucks
<nytek> i never understood the difference between unix and linux ><
<milosz> Hello
<milosz> How can i switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<Shark_7-11> nytek: unix you pay for support  linux you go on IRC and harras ppl
<Shark_7-11> lol
<danbh_intrepid> Bo-: have you tried gnome mud?
<nytek> lol
<Shark_7-11> did i say that aloud?
<GreedyB> dont ever say M$
<GreedyB> lol
<Turtle2> is RHEL unix?
<milosz> Could someone give me a single hint where to start at?
<nytek> so apparently unix is a version of M$ lol
<jrib> !kde > milosz
<ubottu> milosz, please see my private message
<Bo-> danbh_intrepid: Yea, I dont' really like it
<Shark_7-11> can you swhith to KDE from normal ubuntu?
<Turtle2> you mean KDE from Gnome
<milosz> ah great
<jrib> tim: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<danbh_intrepid> Turtle2: I think its just linux, but you should ask in a redhat chat.  I dunno really
<lsgn> hai guys, some folks at ebaumsforum said I should use the command sudo rm -f  to solve my audio issues. So should I type it on terminal?
<milosz> Thanks jrib
<DasEi> ﻿ milosz:apt-cache search kde*
<Aaqil> from Places i cant open anything, there it says error message sorry there is no default actions associated with this file
<Shark_7-11> normal, gnome, same thing, only spelling is diffrent
<danbh_intrepid> lsgn: are you serious?
<lsgn> yup
<GreedyB> obviously he is joking
<l337ingDisorder> hey guys.. got a bit of an issue I'm hoping someone can help with - I've updated to 8.10 and now glipper clipboard manager crashes 100% of the time because it depends on libffi4 but 8.10 uses libffi5 - can anyone tell me how to compile from source with libffi5 instead of libffi4?
<nytek> i like when im downloading things at 4000b/s
<danbh_intrepid> lsgn: first off, those guys are just pranksters.  NEVER go to them for technical support
<nytek> lol
<lsgn> eh? why?
<bobertdos> lsgn: Let's try to tackle your issues a little more seriously.
<l337ingDisorder> (I know how to compile from source, just need to know what arguments to pass to ./configure or whatever it is I need to do for the libffi5 modification)
<tim> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53033/ shows only internal drives
<Aaqil> from Places i cant open anything, there it says error message sorry there is no default actions associated with this file, any solution?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: wth... my xserver just restarted   does envy do that?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > l337ingDisorder
<ubottu> l337ingDisorder, please see my private message
<nytek> would envy fix my problem with have an "unknown" monitor?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿yes, but without a request ?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: not sure, chatting from CTRL + Alt + 1
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: asking me now to restart my entire machine bbl
<DasEi> YES!
<sledge> so i tried to setup a SSH server as the web page instructed, but for some reason i couldn't get any connections
<jrib> eedok: not sure then.  Try #grub.  I'd be interested in knowing what you had to do once you solve it
<Aaqil> after i have deleted some synaptic packages , from Places i cant open anything, there it says error message sorry there is no default actions associated with this file, any solution?
<DasEi> nytek: no
<lubemnky> I'm looking for some help to fix my synaptic
<bobertdos> sledge: Can you ssh yourself?
<nytek> DasEi: do you know what could fix this problem? its only when im at the login screen
<jrib> tim: what size is the usb key?
<tim> jrib: 60gb
<bobertdos> lubemnky: What's wrong with it?
<nytek> DasEi: btw im running on a laptop, so there shouldnt be no extra monitor
<DasEi> nytek: either manually configure monitor in xorg.conf or run dispalyconfig-gtk
<Kattollikisd> HI linux's Users :P Im looking from the Google Earth in .deb
<DasEi> *display
<milosz> ok let's see
<lubemnky> I can't connect to any repositories it tells me I don't have a key?
<bobertdos> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Terminator_> hello
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | Kattollikisd
<ubottu> Kattollikisd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Terminator_> I had vista, installed ubuntu and now just installed xp (in that order)
<Terminator_> but now I no longer have the grub menu
<Terminator_> is there a simple way to restore it?
<bartek> Anyone have any idea why despite setting up ScreenLayout (correctly?) that my second screen is being cloned onto my desktop rather then extended?
<nytek> DeaEi: the "unknown" monitor is disabled....so why is it still giving me a problem?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I got bad news and bad news
<bobertdos> lubemnky: Have you added any additional repos?
<jrib> tim: google your last line in dmesg (I'm googling as well, but don't see anything interesting yet)
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: Getting a black screen and everything freezes up (even CTRL + ALT + #)
<jrib> tim: what version of ubuntu?
<nemesis256> I've got a Ubuntu computer connected to a KVM, and every time I switch to it, the mouse jumps around VERY quickly, and clicks by itself. If I leave the mouse there for about 30 seconds, it's fine. It also becomes fine after the same amount of time if I move the mouse around, but there may be new folders, new or deleted panels, etc. The mouse connected on the KVM is PS/2. Any ideas?
<Shark_7-11> changed the driver on xorg from "nvidia" to "nv"
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿you are in safe mode now ?
<tim> jrib: kubuntu 8.10
<lubemnky> yes, and it worked once but i have not been able to update since july?
<tim> jrib: last line: device not accepting address 6, error -110
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: no, noraml runleve 3
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I was in safe mode (and edit the xorg file)
<bobertdos> lubemnky: Have you reloaded lately or done sudo apt-get update?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿nv should be the ubuntu-driver while nvidia is the installer's one
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: then telinit 3
<kauer> oops - found it. Exactly where it was supposed to be :-)
<jrib> tim: 8.10 is a *development* version intended for developers and testers.  You need to ask in #ubuntu+1, not here
<lubemnky> yes neither worked
<Terminator_> I had vista, installed ubuntu and now just installed xp (in that order). but now I no longer have the grub menu. is there a simple way to restore it?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: yeah the nv one works (bit no 3d) the nvidia one freezes my machine
<tim> jrib: 7.10 then I use hardy
<bobertdos> lubemnky: You may need to go into software sources and remove the repos you've added.
<lubemnky> let me see what I selected.
<Jordan_U> !grub | Terminator_
<ubottu> Terminator_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: oh well, i am to tired to try more
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: I would rahter buy a new screen card
<sledge> bobertdos,  yep
<Terminator_> sure hope I dont need floppies.. :P
<Shark_7-11> how did you install kvm?
<bartek> Anyone have any idea why despite setting up ScreenLayout (correctly?) that my second screen is being cloned onto my desktop rather then extended?
<Terminator_> Jordan_U, !grub??
<sledge> brb
<sledge> booting into linux
<Freakin_Busy> anyone familiar with xrandr? i'm trying to set extended monitors but they are of different resolutions... and it does not allow my monitor to adjust get it properly.
<lubemnky> under tab 1 first 4 boxes checked
<Shark_7-11> is there a linux version for htc tytan II phone?
<bobertdos> lubemnky: I'm more concerned about third party sources
<seancarl> anyone knows a channel where i can find help with signing code of conduct?
<bobertdos> !who | lubemnky
<ubottu> lubemnky: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jordan_U> Terminator_: !keyword tells the channel bot to give a message about that keyword, | nick makes it give that message to a given nick, in other words look at the message from ubottu about grub
<hyougin> Anyone ever encounter a problem with xchat freezing everytime a dcc is received?
<eedok> jrib: solved the problem, the automated installer didn't mark my primary hard drive as bootable, so I had to use cfdisk to mark it as bootable, thanks for the help
<jrib> eedok: ah
<Freakin_Busy> Jordan_U, you should get them to make a msg that tells users to look at the messages lol
<Shark_7-11> eedok: cool tx for stating the resolution ;-)
<bobertdos> seancarl: I think you're offtopic, but are you talking about ASL or something?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797027.html
<lubemnky> mirror.cs club.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu/gutsy....
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: err... can copy and paste   hold on let my write it down
<bobertdos> lubemnky: and are you running Hardy? If so, that one is probably your problem.
<Terminator_> ah, thanks.. ;) I thought some1 else also answered.. Didnt even see that was Ubottu.. :)
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: or hang on let my login from the xserver
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿carefull, older version (other x) : http://wp.uberdose.com/2004/12/11/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/
<lubemnky> bobertdos:7.10
<lsgn> hello people, you remember I had audio problem?
<lubemnky> thanks for the tip ubottu
<lsgn> well not anymore :D
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿I feel soory for that but the installer's seem to collide with the xserver
<bobertdos> lubemnky: Okay, well in that case, I would suggest disabling your third party repos and seeing if you can at least refresh then.
<shey> At the end of this bug-report (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/40561) it says that there should be a new kernel package available, but when I check the repos its not available.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 40561 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Problem with USB Mass Storage" [Medium,Won't fix]
<shark711> DasEi: can you paste me that url again pls?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-797027.html
<lubemnky> bobertdos: ok
<shark711> tx
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿carefull, older version (other x) : http://wp.uberdose.com/2004/12/11/ubuntu-and-nvidia-geforce-6600/
<e\ectro_> is there an issue with the 2.6.24 kernel and the e100 driver?  I'm getting this error in dmesg e100: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -11
<Terminator_> thanks Jordan_U.. Hopefully I'll be right back using ubuntu again.. ;)
<sledge> ok im back
<seancarl> bobertdos: i am offtopic... do you know if there a channel where i can get help with the ubuntu code of conduct? (sry if reapiting) i'm new to irc
<sledge> can someone try my SSH server
<sledge> 75.56.148.60
<jrib> sledge: still?  works fine
<DasEi> seancarl:ubuntu.com or #ubuntu-offtopic
<georgy_28> sledge, : is working
<sledge> works now?
<sledge> oh ok.
<sledge> thank you
<georgy_28> sledge : yes
<bartek> Whats the keyboard shortcut to switch work spaces?
<jrib> bartek: ctrl-alt-<arrow key>
<bartek> thanks
<sledge> jrib, well i switched modems
<Terminator> ok..
<Terminator> so I just installed xp
<Terminator> but it needs to restart and finish
<xaos1111> hi guys. I'm having an issue with a fat 32 disk in ubuntu. it is mounted as /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0 , and there is plenty of free space, but all of a sudden, when downloading with azureus i get an error: disk read error, read only file system, open fails. i tried unmounting and remounting drive, restarting, etc, nothing works, can anyone help?
<xaos1111> oops
<Terminator> but I can't choose to start xp in grub..
<Terminator> what to do?
<xaos1111> hi guys. I'm having an issue with a fat 32 disk in ubuntu. it is mounted as/dev/sdb2    /media/media    vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0	0 , and there is plenty of free space, but all of a sudden, when downloading with azureus i get an error: disk read error, read only file system, open fails. i tried unmounting and remounting drive, restarting, etc, nothing works, can anyone help?
<Joelito> Terminator: supergrub
<kansan> how do i get the advanced desktop effects control panel in hardy?
<ianliu_88> Is there a prevision for ubuntu beta release?
<Terminator> Joelito, could you explain?
<fused> Hey, guys. I'm receiving an error every time I try to run the AIM for linux.
<Joelito> Hi guys... does anyone know a good ISO editor like in win32 magiciso?
<seancarl> DasEi: thanks
<xaos1111> aim??? why not pidgin?
<fused> aim: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<kansan> do i want loose binding?  do i want indirect rendering?  geforce 8600 gts graphics card.
<Joelito> Terminator: Use supergrub to return the linux the boot sequence
<fused> Pidgin crashes too easily during the botting stages with all of the script kiddies on it now.
<fused> Have to have something that can stand the HTML floods without freezing up.
<Socceroos> Hello fellows, does anyone know when Ubuntu 8.10 Beta will be released?
<Terminator> Joelito, you mean sudo grub? cause I did that
<Joelito> Terminator: That's what I do: I install first ubuntu, then XP and use supergrub to return the grub to linux
<Terminator> but xp isnt installed yet..
<Terminator> needed to restart..
<Joelito> Terminator: vist http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<xaos1111> is it installing on a separate disk?
<Terminator> xaos1111, you mean me?? It's installing on a seperate partition.. :P
<ethiotech> join #openser
<zelrikriando> Is the Intel Extreme Graphics supported on hardy?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿I'm also getting tired, but will byself track this error of installers don't realize x-version, sry for today, too
<usser> zelrikriando, yes works out of the box
<xaos1111> hm... did you have the virus protection feature turned off in the bios when you booted?
<zelrikriando> usser, hmm ok
<lubemnky> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lubemnky> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lubemnky> bobertdos: I get these errors when I try to update. http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: no worries   I am going to bed now :-)   tx for the help
<zelrikriando> usser, because I know somebody who has problems with compiz right now...
<xaos1111> Terminator: did you have the virus protection feature turned off in the bios when you booted?
<Shark_7-11> DasEi: that url is interesting, will try that later today (want to say tomorrow) :-p
<usser> zelrikriando, whats the problem?
<Shark_7-11> cheers all
<xaos1111> or installed
<xaos1111> hi guys. I'm having an issue with a fat 32 disk in ubuntu. it is mounted as/dev/sdb2    /media/media    vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0	0 , and there is plenty of free space, but all of a sudden, when downloading with azureus i get an error: disk read error, read only file system, open fails. i tried unmounting and remounting drive, restarting, etc, nothing works, can anyone help?
<DasEi> ﻿ Shark_7-11: ﻿old nvids still work well, sry again
<zelrikriando> usser, freezes and window closing
<Terminator> xaos1111, dunno..
<Freakin_Busy> anyone wanna help me figure out how to use xrandr properly?
<shark711> DasEi: :-p
<Terminator> didnt change anything there yet..
<Terminator> new laptop.. :P
<Terminator> Joelito, can you simply install it to ubuntu also?
<DasEi> xaos1111:did you try to save to cd ??
<Freakin_Busy> Terminator, if you try dual monitor support.. let me know how it urns out qo8
<DasEi> did*
<Freakin_Busy> *turns
<xaos1111> Terminator , well maybe check in the bios and see if there is a virus protection feature which will prevent you from writing to mbr
<GreedyB> Anyone here use Tovid non gui?
<Joelito> Terminator: No
<Jesus> ,
<xaos1111> DasEi try to save to a cd, like burn directly from azureus?
<usser> zelrikriando, can you pastebin the output of lspci command? to see what video chipset you have?
<Terminator> xaos1111, if thats so, then sudo grub wouldnt work?
<Terminator> cause that did work..
<DasEi> xaos1111:that won't work, unless its a ram-drive
<Terminator> but Joelito, I have no working windows atm.. :P
<shark711> adios
<xaos1111> Terminator : well if you're sure there is no feature in the bios to protect, maybe its just xp didn't understand how to write the mbr correctly for some reason
<Joelito> Terminator: How do you loose boot, then? .\
<zelrikriando> usser, hmm ok nevermind
<xaos1111> Terminator : my guess is try to use supergrub to make it see where xp left off
<DasEi> xaos1111:save your files on hd first, in a folder with user-write permissions, you can't burn incomplete torrent-files
<Terminator> ill try installing supergrub with wine.. :P
<DasEi> Terminator: ?? burn a iso to boot it, nor ?
<xaos1111> DasEi I'm not trying to burn files, just download them to disk which i have plenty of room. I can read from the disk fine... i've been seeding away for a couple days
<ASrock> are there any programs for ubuntu i could use to make some techno music with?
<Socceroos> ASrock: lmms
<xaos1111> ASrock : LMMS
<Socceroos> I use it myself
<DasEi> xaos1111:but the error you posted shows you tried to wite sth to cd ?
<sledge> lmms theres also a drum machine
<Socceroos> I've made some great stuff with it. Its a great application
<xaos1111> no that was by mistake
<xaos1111> hi guys. I'm having an issue with a fat 32 disk in ubuntu. it is mounted as/dev/sdb2    /media/media    vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0	0 , and there is plenty of free space, but all of a sudden, when downloading with azureus i get an error: disk read error, read only file system, open fails. i tried unmounting and remounting drive, restarting, etc, nothing works, can anyone help?
<xaos1111> i fixed it
<Jesus> meh
<Terminator> aha, its bootable.. ;)
<Terminator> ill do that then
<alteregoa> jesus is bootable
<Tim1_> how do i install java for ubunto
<Socceroos> ASrock: go here to get the latest packages of LMMS for ubuntu: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=lmms
<DasEi> xaos1111:lets put it properly to fstab
<Terminator> and what do I do with this program exactly?
<sledge> lmms theres also a drum machine
<DasEi> !java|Tim1_
<ubottu> Tim1_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<georgy_28> !java | tim1
<ubottu> tim1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Denise> washer and dryer
<DasEi> xaos1111:pm me
<alteregoa> sometime i feel gnome is written in a java like language? is it?
<kenporick> Help !!! ...just a noobie here...I installed the gnome destop for UBTU 8 but the mouse is not working...the arrow is there but it doesn''t move...it's an old serial mouse...do I have to install a mouse package? if so which one?
<DasEi> xaos1111  pm me
<akurei> alteregoa: why?
<alteregoa> its so damn slow
<Aaqil> MY UBUNTU IS WORKING AGAIN *DANCE* MY UBUNTU IS WORKING AGAIN *DANCE* MY UBUNTU IS WORKING AGAIN *DANCE* MY UBUNTU IS WORKING AGAIN *DANCE*
<akurei> alteregoa: never experienced that
<akurei> what exactly?
<alteregoa> yeah try it on a 800mhz puter
<alteregoa> the whole gui
<akurei> sorry, i just ran out of old machines ;)
<nytek> kenporick: have you tried restarting?
<danbh_intrepid> alteregoa: how is your ram situation?
<sledge> Aaqil:  well it should have never not worked.
<Terminator> xaos1111, what exactly do I have to do when I boot with this supergrub? What does the program do?
<kenporick> nytek yes 3 times
<alteregoa> yeah, but if i compare it to windows xp, sorry but its true, xp is much faster
<xaos1111> Terminator : I don'
<alteregoa> now i try xfce or something as gui
<Omlette> Program in ADA.
<alteregoa> maybe it runs better
<Aaqil> sledge: Me happy :D
<nytek> kenporick: can you get to the mouse properties in preferences?
<xaos1111> Terminator : I don't know, someone else suggested it, it sounds like a good idea, i'm just gonna try it on my laptop to get linux restored to the mbr
<DasEi> Terminator:me, lol : chosse restore win xp restore
<xaos1111> Terminator : You burn it to a disk
<kenporick> well, i can't seem to find how to move around with the keyboard
<sjovan> how can i se the cpu-temp in ubuntu?
<alteregoa> lmsensors
<Socceroos> ASrock: ﻿Also, if you want an entire 'studio' solution with all the best Open Source packages for music/movies creation then you could try using Ubuntu Studio. My company uses Ubuntu Studio in our professional work for clients.
<alteregoa> there is a howto
<DasEi> Terminator: i only got you in 'bypass' ; but you want install win after ubuntu, right ?
<Denise> k
<kenporick> nytek sorry i can't seem to figure how to move around using the kb
<Terminator> yes
<alteregoa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<Terminator> vista was on it
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Terminator> I installed ubuntu
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<Terminator> now vista no longer works and I want to install xp
<Socceroos> ASrock: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<alteregoa> whats the problem
<ASrock> Socceroos: thanks ill check that out
<akurei> sjovan: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<[Solars]> does ubuntu come with telentd and ftpd enabled?
<alteregoa> no
<kenporick> nytek i looked for a doc that explains how to maneuver around the windows w/ the KB but couldn't find anything
<nytek> kenporick: is it a ps2 or usb?
<Socceroos> ﻿[Solars]: by default it doesn't
<kenporick> nytek serial...old dual pentium pro200 mboard
<sjovan> akurei: thanks. what does acpi stand for (so i remeber this to later)?
<nytek> maybe the mouse is defective?
<kenporick> nytek no works on another machine
<akurei> sjovan: advanced configuration and power interface
<ethiotech> anyone know how to find the "Ip of your proxy" when configuring "openser"
<kenporick> nytek this machine was running winxp and it worked fine
<section3> any idea for where i might be able to research building a custom version of the ubuntu livecd/installer? (im looking to add/remove apps to/from the installer among other smaller customizations)
<sjovan> akurei: spanks allot.
<nytek> kenporick: one sec
<akurei> you're welcome ;)
<kenporick> nytek okay...i'm in holding pattern...i think i'l try changing the irq setting in the bios next
<tuxy> i'm looking for somebody who is familiar on customizing ubuntu
<alteregoa> heh what comes after /dev/sdz?
<georgy_28> ! reconstructor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor
<sjovan> !ask | tuxy
<ubottu> tuxy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nytek> kenporick: have you tried and editing your xorg.conf
<nytek> ?
<section3> i've messed with reconstructor some, just don't really know about (or how) to add different app packages to the iso
<georgy_28> section3, : google after reconstructor
<nytek> kenporick:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=659260
<alteregoa> _ /dev/sdza?
<section3> k
<inflex> Is there a unique file or response on Ubuntu systems that I can use to -identify- that I'm running on a Ubuntu system?
<inflex> eg, some distros have /etc/OSNAME-version  type of iles
<inflex> files
<jorge__> hello people
<section3> perhaps i should've read that a little more before running to irc for info.... excuse me please while i read away at this...
<DasEi> Terminator: uups, just off
<kenporick> nytek now i'm feeling really dumb...wouldn't know how to edit xorg.conf...i'm stuck in the gui...i don't want to puch the restart button but i think i have to, to reboot...i'll try that website
<jorge__> im having some trouble with ssh-client over wan
<akurei> jorge__: what's wrong?
<jorge__> can anybody help me?
<sjovan> kenporick: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nytek> ok
<tuxy> ok... well i want a gui that displays the programs installed in the system on the bottom screen,
<tuxy> just like the apple MacOS X
<tuxy> ?
<HowardShowered> Hello
<sjovan> jorge__: i have a problem could be like everything.... maby you should spesefy
<apallo> Hi!
<nytek> how do i edit the way my conky looks?
<jorge__> i cant connect to my ssh server but there are several catches
<jorge__> let me explain
<sabalord> whats the most current version of gcc?
<jorge__> i just installed ubuntu hardy
<inflex> uname doesn't give me anything unique for ubuntu :(
<e-jat> did anyone in here know when will the 8.10-beta release ?
<HowardShowered> I have a problem with my wine application and shockwave =(
<HowardShowered> not sure
<akurei> tuxy: http://www.cairo-dock.org/mc_album.php?a=3
<sjovan> jorge__: and in one line so it's easy to follow you. i'm going to bed now, but prob some one can help you out
<kenporick> slovan thanks what do i change in there to get my serial mouse to work in gnome?
<ethiotech> I am having problem configuring "openser" - anyone know how to configure UAC?
<jorge__> ok, let me write it all then
<DasEi> ﻿inflex: uname -a   /uname -r
<carandraug> anyone here uses LyX? This is kinda of a embarassing question but where's the square root button? Should I be using LaTeX code for the square root when I don't for much more complicated stuff?
<sjovan> kenporick: the default should work... copy the  --> Identifier     "Configured Mouse" <--- and rest of that stuff, and www.pastebin.com it
<lagrundge> i would try latex code
<akurei> tuxy: cairo dock
<lagrundge> you should switch to math mode wie ctrl + m
<carandraug> lagrundge: the problem is, I don't know LaTeX
<lagrundge> yeah
<kenporick> slovan also, how do i get out of the gui using the keyboard?
<lagrundge> but you can write
<lagrundge> \sqrt
<lagrundge> in mathmode
<ksbalaji_> I have installed vuze in Hardy. Nowadays I do not find any response in azureus-support channel. What has come to it? Anyone aware of vuze please? - I ask here because I feel this as home.
<scratch_> howdy
<tuxy> akurei, can you explain, don't really know what this is
<scratch_> does anyone know how to lock your mouse to a window (like a game window) to keep it from drifting off screen and preventing proper game play?
<carandraug> lagrundge: ok, thanks. Since you know that, I'm guessing you never noticed the lack of that button. They mention it on the tutorial but I can't find it. And I've asked my brother, he too can't see it
<sjovan> lagrundge: but i'm going to bed now... this is what mine says (usb mouse that is). http://pastebin.com/d5de638e9
<akurei> tuxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<sjovan> whoops...
<sjovan> kenporick: but i'm going to bed now... this is what mine says (usb mouse that is). http://pastebin.com/d5de638e9
<borislav_simic> how do you watch you-tube on fire fox
<sjovan> lagrundge: sorry, wrong person
<GreedyB> So if I wanted to add themes to my 8.04 installation what type of themes are they? GTK2?
<lagrundge> np
<borislav_simic> how do you watch you-tube on firefox
<kenporick> slovan okay thanks much for the tips...later
<carandraug> borislav_simic: install flash
<tuxy> akurei, listen do you think you can assist me as a first?
<carandraug> !flash | borislav_simic
<ubottu> borislav_simic: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tuxy> akurei, ?
<Jordan_U> borislav_simic: Install flash, I prefer to browse youtube with totem though
<jorge__> i just installed ubuntu hardy in my laptop and everything went well but i tried to do ssh IP, it asked for my pass and freezed there... tried ssh -vvv IP to see what was wrong and it shows me that everything went well but it freezes in "debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768" tried to see through wireshark but the thing is that i dont know what i should be looking for, there is...
<borislav_simic> thanks
<jorge__> ...no error showing up!  BTW, no FW and no IPTABLES are running
<ksbalaji_> Is 8.10 stable ready?
<Maccow> Hello, I am looking for the source code for /lib/libcrypt.* (afaik this is not the libcrypto package that goes into /usr/lib). Can anyone tell me wher ei can find the source code for this?
<sjovan> kenporick: ctrl+atl+F1, F7-9 is back to the gui (tepends)
<akurei> tuxy: nah not really. I'm not using this atm. never tried it. only heard it rocks
<carandraug> ksbalaji_: only 30th October
<Jordan_U> ksbalaji_: no
<bobertdos> ksbalaji_: 29 more days
<kenporick> slovan okay thans again
<Xcerca> on my screenlets , whenever i have other windows open then press the view desktop button i cant see the screenlets..  they go away ...  how do you fix that ?
<jorge__> also when i tried to connect through LAN and not WAN it connected!
<akurei> GreedyB: yes, gtk2
<scratch_> does anyone know how to lock your mouse to a window (like a game window) to keep it from drifting off screen and preventing proper game play?
<rafase282> Hello
<sjovan> jorge__: have you opend the port on the router=
<sjovan> ?
<ksbalaji_> Can I just upgrade to 8.10 on release? May I have to download the iso to install?
<scratch_> must play mount and blade! :D
<rafase282> I need help with Ubuntu Hardy, I want to install compiz-fusion form GIT
<sjovan> scratch_: if you are useing wine, then you can tick of a box in the config
<xaos1111>  I'm having an issue with a fat 32 disk in ubuntu. it is mounted as/dev/sdb2    /media/media    vfat   iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0	0 , and there is plenty of free space, but all of a sudden, when downloading with azureus i get an error: disk read error, read only file system, open fails. i tried unmounting and remounting drive, restarting, etc, nothing works, can anyone help?
<sjovan> but good night every one
<jorge__> sjovan: yes
<rafase282> have anyone done this with amd and ATI video card?
<bobertdos> ksbalaji_: You can upgrade, though I personally don't recommend direct upgrades. There are lots of other methods to install the distros too.
<scratch_> sjovan: i tried the one for allowing directx apps to lock your mouse but to no avail
<jorge__> sjovan: client is in DMZ
<scratch_> same problem persists
<hector> hola
<hector> hola
<danbh_intrepid> xaos1111: azureus sucks.  Great on windows, but crashed all the time on ubuntu
<hector> hello good nigth
<hector> I need a good sotware for peer to peer
<kitche> danbh_intrepid: well azureus package on ubuntu has issues
<hector> Necesito un buen programa para p2p
<hector> Any help?
<xaos1111> azureus works fine for me... it's not azureus problem btw
<ksbalaji_> bobertdos, thanks. now , yu know what is happening at #azureus-support? No one chats there! Something wrong with vuze?
<rafase282> frostwire
<danbh_intrepid> hector: transmission
<xaos1111> it's never crashed for me
<hector> azerus???
<Gnea> !p2p > hector
<ubottu> hector, please see my private message
<xaos1111> i installed vuze
<xaos1111> and bittyrant
<akurei> I'm using deluge
<gbear14275> my firefox seems to be hanging quite frequently
<xaos1111> i know the az pack on ubuntu sux
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Most likely flash crashing
<bobertdos> gbear14275: Version 3.0.3?
<Jordan_U> gbear14275: Try installing flashblock and see if you get fewer crashes
<jorge__> any ideas on ssh over wan problems anybody? its only on wan and no errors show up, just freezes
<scratch_> does anyone know how to lock your mouse to a window (like a game window) to keep it from drifting off screen and preventing proper game play? game is Mount and Blade run from wine
<gbear14275> yup 3.0.3
<Gnea> jorge__: check your internet cord?
<akurei> scratch_: there's an option in wine config
<jorge__> Gnea: WAN
<bobertdos> gbear14275: Does it happen most often with flash content?
<Jordan_U> scratch_: winecfg, there is an option to allow games to grab the cursor
<jorge__> i have host pong
<jorge__> ping
<techsupport> how can i share my ubuntu drive with windows ?
<gbear14275> well.. my most recent problem is pandora.com... seems to not be playing any sound at all
<ksbalaji_> bobertdos, Why I am worried about 8.10 upgrade is, i dont want to loose settings by a clean install. Is it possible to transfer all audio/display settings in a clean install?
<Gnea> jorge__: yeah, you know, the physical medium that connects you TO the WAN? is it loose or anything like that?
<gbear14275> I've recently uninstalled some of the evolution packages and installed azureus... other than that should be workin
<georgy_28> !samba | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<danbh_intrepid> !home > ksbalaji_       if you have a separate /home, you dont need to worry about those things
<ubottu> ksbalaji_, please see my private message
<Gnea> jorge__: what about packetloss to the remote host that you're using ssh with?
<Jordan_U> danbh_intrepid: most "audio / display settings" are not stored in /home
<hector> tanks... excuse
<hector> Which do they advise me? For experience
<ksbalaji_> danbh_intrepid, thanks
<hector> for bittorrent
<danbh_intrepid> Jordan_U: oh, oops, sorry ksbalaji_ I was wrong
<jorge__> the thing is that only client is over wan, server is wired, and i have great ping
<jorge__> Gnea:
<scratch_> that option is set for me but isn't working
<bobertdos>  ksbalaji_: Well, I suspect it may make a mess to directly replace the files in Intrepid, but you could always copy your xorg.conf and ALSA config files so that you can just look at them for reference.
<alteregoa> i don't understand intrepid is still i386
<ksbalaji_> danbh_intrepid, ? what then?
<alteregoa> i386 for what?!
<Gnea> jorge__: you may find better help in #networking
<hector> zorry i have any problems with the englis lengage
<alteregoa> make i686 binaries, this i386 stuff is outdated
<threedee> how to get firefox running java?
<gbear14275> whew... reset firefox... seems resolved
<threedee> thanks :)
<danbh_intrepid> ksbalaji_: (09:55:35 PM) Jordan_U: danbh_intrepid: most "audio / display settings" are not stored in /home
<Gnea> !java | threedee
<ubottu> threedee: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<alteregoa> now pIII is 10 years ago
<danbh_intrepid> alteregoa: what are you talking about?
<threedee> thanks gnea
<alteregoa> about the binary distribution
<danbh_intrepid> alteregoa: the kernel?
<gbear14275> so whats going on with ff 3.0.3 thats messing with flash?
<jorge__> Gnea: its not a networking problem, cause putty connects and wireing the laptops also makes the problem disappear, my guess is  configs
<ksbalaji_> Hey! It took almost a month to get my Hardy settings satifactory. I do not want to undergo the same struggle with 8.10 -shudder.
<alteregoa> its still a i386 distro, not further optimized for i686
<DasEi> what again was the cmd to show a files permission ?
<jorge__> nobody?
<georgy_28> DasEi, ; ls -l or ls -la
<bobertdos> DasEi: or stat -c %a
<Gnea> jorge__: if your ssh connection is lagging, then obviously it's a networking problem. if it's configs, then why are you asking about it instead of reading the manpage for sshd_config and experimenting?
<Jordan_U> jorge__: Is it "freezing" after long periods of no use?
<DasEi> ls- l , thx
<Maccow> try to enable tcpkeepalives in the config
<ksbalaji_> Now I hope 8.10 supports a nice upgrade! thanks friends.
<hector> Do you believe that azerus is the best client p2p?
<jorge__> Gnea: it doesnt lag it just stops after "ok ack" of my key or pass it never shows the remote command line
<jorge__> Jordan_U: no jordan
<jorge__> Jordan_U: i never get to the "use" part
<Gnea> jorge__: and how long does it stop before you kill it?
<macv1> hi guys... i constantly find that the audio in my Hardy stops .... then when i TEST the sound settings i get this error >>>>audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.<<< then i change the alsa / pulse audio to  pulse/alsa ...and sound is back... why do i keep this errors?
<bobertdos> ksbalaji_: Well, if you don't want to upgrade, you certainly don't have to. After all, Hardy is the second LTS release.
<alteregoa> i686 kernel at least please
<firestorm> hello there
<ksbalaji_> hector, the worst thing is nowadays there is not much response in azureus-support channel.
<jorge__> no more than 2 mins, 120 secs according to my guess with the sshd_config in other config files i have been looking
<scratch_> does anyone know how to lock your mouse to a window (like a game window) to keep it from drifting off screen and preventing proper game play? game is Mount and Blade run from wine - winecfg option does not fix the problem
<Jordan_U> alteregoa: The linux kernel loads i686 optimizations at run time
<jorge__> Gnea:
<Jordan_U> !generic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<firestorm> whats that like pastebin thing?
<firestorm> can someone link me
<Gnea> jorge__: have you tried increasing the priority of ssh traffic over others?
<firestorm> so i can past somethin
<jorge__> no results whatsoever
<georgy_28> ! pastebin | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<threedee> seems I have java, but firefox still not running a java app? how to configure forefox?
<threedee> firefox
<alteregoa> yeah spaghetti kernel with architectures from 1986
<Gnea> jorge__: using what method?
<gusx> hi
<Jordan_U> threedee: Do you have the java plugin for Firefox?
<jorge__> Gnea: no, previous answer was not for your q.
<bobertdos> threedee: Did you install the sun-java6-plugin?
<Gnea> jorge__: oh ok.
<threedee> vermicelli
<gusx> anybody has experienced a bug with the krb5 libs using the needchange attribute in kerberos MIT
<gusx> ?
<jorge__> Gnea: what do you suggest?
<techsupport> how can i configure network connections between ubuntu server 8.04 and windows server 2003 ?
<firestorm> i get this error when trying to use yum
<threedee> bobert - one second
<firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53047/
<Gnea> jorge__: you should increase the priority of ssh traffic over others. #networking and #iptables would be able to help you out there
<bobertdos> gbear14275: Well the problem varies in nature, but for flash 9, the issue is usually that libflashsupport destabilizes the browswer.
<Gnea> jorge__: either with traffic shaping or tc
<Jordan_U> alteregoa: Please read the rationale, and it's not some ubuntu-specific hack, the vanilla kernel has been able to do this for ages now
<macv1> ﻿hi guys... i constantly find that the audio in my Hardy stops .... then when i TEST the sound settings i get this error >>>>audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.<<< then i change the alsa / pulse audio to  pulse/alsa ...and sound is back... why do i keep this errors?
<danbh_intrepid> macv1: try upgrading to intrepid
<gusx> anybody has experienced a bug with the krb5 libs using the needchange attribute in kerberos MIT?
<xaos1111> i find running a killall pulseaudio helps
<kansan> how do i ensure that i can connect to my ubuntu hardy box via ssh?
<firestorm> my yum doesnt work
<Gnea> macv1: pulseaudio needs to be stopped.
<firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53047/
<edubuntufan> hi
<macv1> dandh> i hear that interpid has wireless problems?
<alteregoa> whaetver, i just see the gtk+ is damn slow, for unknow reasons
<macv1> gnea> how?
<IWHBYD> macv1
<IWHBYD> I've been having something like that happen too
<Gnea> macv1: remove it from startup
<jorge__> Gnea: Could it be some sort of routing problem, i think the router is receiving server response but it is not forwarding it to me correctly, wireshark observation
<jorge__> Gnea: ?
<alteregoa> well i try the intrepid, and see if the new timer works better
<IWHBYD> is it when you're using flash and a media player?
<threedee> I have a plugin called GCJ
<Gnea> jorge__: this goes beyond routing
<edubuntufan> Hello, I am new to this. I am looking for the edubuntu support channel.  Does anyone know how I can change channels?
<carandraug> macv1: intrepid is not ready for release. Wait until 30th October if you don't have the time (or ability) to solve much bigger problems than sound
<Jordan_U> alteregoa: Driver problems possibly? ( lack of acceleration )
<LaQuirrELL> hello
<jorge__> Gnea: any other sources i might find helpfull?
<macv1> gnea> did tht but ... will i have sound on strtup?
<bobertdos> edubuntufan: /join #edubuntu
<threedee> bobertdos: I have GCJ
<jorge__> Gnea: irc?
<Maccow> Hello, I am looking for the source code for /lib/libcrypt.* (afaik this is not the libcrypto package that goes into /usr/lib). Can anyone tell me wher ei can find the source code for this?
<Gnea> macv1: just don't use pulseaudio, use alsa directly - you should
<macv1> carandraung> ya... thats wht i'm waiting for... thanx for the heads up
<LaQuirrELL> i want to delete a line from my fstab file     can this be done safely without harm?
<threedee> says its enabled too
<bobertdos> threedee: You're not going to be able to run most web apps with that. You'll need sun-java6-plugin from the repos.
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: depends on the line
<Gnea> jorge__: as I already stated: #networking and #iptables (use /join #networking)
<threedee> bobertdos: apt-get install sun-java6-plugin?
<macv1> gnea> but this error occurs event with alsa... i just keep switching between alsa/ pulse
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: pastebin "cat /etc/fstab" and point the lime you want to remove
<trojatra> How do I edit files on my hard drive from the Live CD?
<Gnea> macv1: yes, and switching between the 2 is bad. stick with one or the other. i've found that pulseaudio causes more problems than it solves.
<bobertdos> threedee: yes
<threedee> bobertdos: computer says "sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version."
<firestorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53047/
<macv1> gnea> i dont find alsa in my startup .... should i add it?
<Gnea> macv1: no, not alsa - pulseaudio
<bobertdos> threedee: What browser are you using?
<threedee> bobertdos: firefox 3.0.1
<macv1> gnea>? ﻿no, not alsa - pulseaudio??? i didnt understand
<threedee> bobertdos: system is fairly up to date
<bobertdos> threedee: Ubuntu's version or Mozilla's?
<Gnea> macv1: *sigh* disable pulseaudio, stick with alsa.
<LaQuirrELL> sry carandraug  am not on that machine    but in the fstab file i have 2 listings for the same drive   i.e.   sdc1
<threedee> looks like Mozillas
<tuananhcoltech20> tuananh_coltech2005
<trojatra> Can someone please tell me how to mount my hard drive from the live cd? I need to edit files to get my computer working again.
<bobertdos> threedee: installed to /opt?
<LaQuirrELL>   carandraug   sdc1 shows   twice
<macv1> gnea> ya... i'v disabled pulse in startup/sound settings... is there any where else that i need to disable it ?
<threedee> bobertdos: I dont have a /opt
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: like this? http://pastebin.com/m340162b
<threedee> bobertdos: rather, its empty
<firestorm> i get this error when trying to use YUM http://paste.ubuntu.com/53047/
<Gnea> macv1: just to be sure, open a terminal and type:  sudo update-rc.d -f pulseaudio remove
<DasEi> yum? suse ? firestorm
<Codemaster> so what's up with the nvidia drivers not working in intrepid?
<tundrayeti312> I have a problem w/ a USB device, a Lexicon Omega, in that the system log shows the usb device is being plugged in and out, but alsa isn't picking it up, i.e. it doesn't show up in cat /proc/asoun/cards... any help?
<macv1> gnea> will alsa handle playing sounds from dual apps?
<bobertdos> threedee: Okay, well, when you type about:plugins into firefox, does it show either the Java plugin or GCJ?
<Jordan_U> trojatra: What device?
<Gnea> macv1: if your soundcard is full-duplex, yes
<Codemaster> so what's up with the nvidia drivers not working in intrepid? it was working fine in hardy...
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug   i will have to go to other machine
<Daniel71> hello
<macv1> gnea> ok... thank you...
<trojatra> Jordan_U: my root is /dev/sda3
<firestorm> DasEi, im used to fedora i was told i can use yum in ubuntu
<Daniel71> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> trojatra: Then run "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt" to mount it to "/mnt"
<bobertdos> macv1: Double check to make sure you're set to alsa in gstreamer-properties too
<threedee> bobertdos: Its a GCJ
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug      am going to other machine now
<bobertdos> !apt | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<firestorm> ya i know
<Gnea> !yum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum
<Jordan_U> Codemaster: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<DasEi> Codemaster: as far as I can say, they work on envy(still crashing) but also some of the new installers fail to detect x correctly
<firestorm> i used apt to get yum
<Codemaster> :) thanks
<macv1> bobertos> gstreamer prop... where do i find it?
<threedee> bobertdos: (using iced tea) FWIW
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: well, if both point out to the same path and have the same options, it should be safe to delete one of them. Maybe one is a old one that you formatted some time ago. Anyway, I would recommend in switching to UUID instead of paths
<trojatra> Jordan_U: nope. Saying /dev/sda3 doesn't exist. Only sda1(/boot) and sda2 (swap)
<bobertdos> macv1: Just type it into the terminal or the run menu (Ctrl+F2)
<Gnea> firestorm: yes, there is yum for ubuntu - but it shouldn't be relied upon for system stability, just for installing RPM packages that do not have ubuntu-counterparts
<Jordan_U> trojatra: Can you pastebin the output from "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<firestorm> ok
<bobertdos> threedee: In the terminal, type: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug      the drive in question is only a storage drive
<firestorm> i still get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/53047/
<DasEi> fiirestorm: you can, but then also easily bork your sys...  suse cmds differ,  if you absolutely have to, use alien
<sledge> What is a good HTML editor for NEWBIES?
<LaQuirrELL> is there a way to refresh this fstab file?
<threedee> bobertdos: java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<threedee> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<firestorm> ok
<DasEi> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DasEi> !alien
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: there is a graphical tool tough I usuallu edit it myself by hand. I'll search for name of the tool.One minute
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<macv1> bobertdos> i need to change both default input and output .... anywhere else?
<trojatra> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/m684c4690
<LaQuirrELL> my drive that i have in use for ubuntu is under uuid
<firestorm> also if whereis perl gives me /usr/bin/perl, does that mean i have perl interpreter?
<Gnea> !info screem | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2 (hardy), package size 1961 kB, installed size 7580 kB
<Jordan_U> firestorm: Yes
<firestorm> cool
<kansan> Umax Astra 3400 and it only works with Win XP. Includes power cord and USB cord ... does this work with ubuntu?
<bobertdos> threedee: Okay, now set java-6-sun 63 as the default. Same command as before, except -s java-6-sun (and maybe the 63, I don't remember)
<sledge> Gnea:  i have screem installed its hard
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:so ?
<test> how to copy a.mp3 to test folder using terminal?
<firestorm> why isnt in /bin/perl
<firestorm> it in**
<Gnea> sledge: i usually just use vim
<Jordan_U> trojatra: Ahh, you use LVM
<techsupport> after editting /etc/fstab how can i make sure the settings where applied ?
<firestorm> pico ftw
<DasEi> test : sudo cp mp3.file   /folder/foleder/
<Codemaster> test: cp a.mp3 ./test/
<sledge> Gnea i really have no experience
<sledge> but i remember i made a site with Dreamweaver
<bobertdos> !info nvu
<ubottu> nvu (source: kompozer): Transition package for Nvu --> KompoZer fork. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Gnea> sledge: have you tried looking at the source for some basic webpages?
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: the tool is called "Storage Disk Manager" and it's in the repos. Search in Add/Remove... . Looks like this http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/features.html
<trojatra> Jordan_U: bah! Sorry, I forgot. Fedora uses LVM be default, but I used /dev/sda3 for so long :P
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:problem with uuid ?
<DasEi> problem
<firestorm> how can i get my perl interpreter to be in /bin/perl instead of /usr/bin/perl
<Codemaster> Gnea, sledge: i usually use VIM for websites as well, lol
<macv1> ﻿ bobertdos> i changed both default input and output .... anywhere else?
<LaQuirrELL> DasEi     so in the fstab   file should all my drives be that way?  and if so how do I change it
<Jordan_U> firestorm: Why do you want it in /bin/perl ?
<test> ok then i have a lot of files .mp3 combined with the other files and i want just copy the .mp3 files, how i do that on terminal
<trojatra> Jordan_U: would you happen to know how to mount the LVM partitions?
<bobertdos> macv1: oops, sorry man, forgot about'cha :p........not that I can think of
<Jordan_U> trojatra: No
<firestorm> simply the unix i ssh for school is that path, and i want to be able to switch between without having to edit the first line
<Killer--Tux> need help with virtual box configure a shared folder
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL: you can either have /dev/sXX in there, but at changing drives unique identifiers are nice,  see man blkid
<threedee> bobertdos: I get a lot of "No alternative ... " msgs
<Jordan_U> firestorm: Any portable script should use"#!/usr/bin/env perl" to work across ( almost ) all *NIX
<jf13> hey guyz been wrestling with this sound issue with flashplayer in firefox I have sound system wide with speakers but flash doesn't give sound with usbheadset everything else works fine
<macv1> bobertdos>np.... ok... will reboot and test the system... or will re login reset everything?
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL: is there a certain problem you have ?
<firestorm> ic..
<trojatra> Does anyone know how to mount LVM partitions from live cd?
<LaQuirrELL> yes DasEi
<bobertdos> macv1: Rebooting would be better, just to be thorough
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:so ?
<threedee> bobertdos: is there a simple re-installation of a browser *with* java already installed route I could take??
<macv1> bobertdos...> thank you..
<LaQuirrELL> The problem is I know just enough to be dan\gerous to me    LOL
<threedee> bobertdos: in case this gets too involved
<Tonno> Someone here know where I can Download awesome Game for 8.04, ( not in 3D graphics )
<test> DasEi: ok then i have a lot of files .mp3 combined with the other files and i want just copy the .mp3 files, how i do that on terminal
<bobertdos> threedee: Well, Firefox handles things a little more naturally.
<edubuntufan> test
<trojatra> Tonno: Battle for Wesnoth ;]
<Gnea> Tonno: your definition of an awesome game might be different than mine, or others ;)
<threedee> Tonno: Battle for Wesnoth :)
<DasEi> test.  cp  *.mp3
<test> wow
<Killer--Tux> help with virtualboxc
<tundrayeti312> ﻿I have a problem w/ a recording USB device, a Lexicon Omega, in that the system log shows the usb device is being plugged in and out, but alsa isn't picking it up, i.e. it doesn't show up in cat /proc/asoun/cards... any help?
<Gnea> !virtualbox | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mn> hey i just installed graphcalc and i can't figure out how to run it
<Tim> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jf13> would really like to get sound working with usb headset tonite so I can watch shows on hulu b4 hitting the sack any suggestions would be great
<DasEi> mn: ?? graphcalc in trml ??!
<LaQuirrELL> DasEi   I would like to straightenout my fstab file  because I have 2 entries for the same drive
<mn> trml?
<threedee> Tonno: you get a basic game ... then you load other scenarios as and when you're ready
<mn> oh
<mn> DasEi: the first thing i tried???
<mn> !!
<Gnea> jf13: plug it in, switch the default output with System->Preferences->Sound
<test> DasEi: thanks...but why i cant use ~ to replace /home/user/ in the destination folder?
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<adjioev> #tomcat
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Killer--Tux> no answer for vbox :(
<DasEi> paste...
<LaQuirrELL> DasEi     OK
<Gnea> Killer--Tux: wait.
<Killer--Tux> the channel is dead
<jf13> Gnea oh lol ok will try thanks
<DasEi> mn: you tried already ? correct name of prog ? (I don't know it)
<bobertdos> test: Because I don't think cp accepts aliases.
<Gnea> Killer--Tux: no it's not, you just have to be patient. no one's getting paid here or there, so be patient or hit up google.
<test> hmmm
<mn> DasEi: yes that's the correct name and i tried graphcalc in terminal
<DasEi> mn: its also not in the repos
<mn> i know
<litb> hello there
<Killer--Tux> yes i understand that
<litb> the next ubuntu distri
<LaQuirrELL> DasEi    I have to transfer to my other machine    it will take me a few minutes
<litb> will its name start with a capital I ?
<DasEi> mn: I don't know it then
<DasEi> ﻿LaQuirrELL:k
<Killer--Tux> but i wasnt able to figure it out by googleing it
<Gnea> !ibex | litb
<ubottu> litb: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<mn> dasei: here  http://gcalc.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
<litb> oh
<litb> so it always starts with a letter in alphabetic order ?
<litb> why is that?
<jf13> Gnea didn't work it was set to auto so I set it back if I could find the file that tells flash where to send output I'm sure I could fix this
<bobertdos> litb: No, not necessarily in order.
<Gnea> Killer--Tux: then you must wait. someone will eventually answer.. go make a pizza or something.. no use stressing out over it
<litb> bobertdos: oh. tho so far it did :)
<Killer--Tux> gnea roger that
<Killer--Tux> lol
<Gnea> :)
<naknomik> I'm trying to install a printer on a Ubuntu server 8.04 LTS (no GUI is installed). I installed and started cups, but when I visit http://ubuntu:631 from another desktop machine I get 403 error
<bobertdos> litb: Actually, it didn't with the first two releases.
<naknomik> I have enabled the cups server to listen on all interfaces.
<litb> oh. maybe after them they decided to go with this strange habit
<bobertdos> litb: I think it's cute :p
<test> what is the nautilus action extension? coz i dont see the any extension on them....
<litb> will they call it "Windows Killer" when they reach capital W ?
<usser> naknomik, try to access it by ip dont use ubuntu:631
<Pici> !codenames | litb
<ubottu> litb: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<bobertdos> litb: This is kind of off-topic, but generally, they shoot for a bizarre adjective and an animal starting with the same letter.
<Gnea> litb: lol
<naknomik> usser: same result
<litb> oh
<macv1> bobertdos> a few days back u had given me a permissions list of ur root folder[ http://paste.ubuntu.com/52223/ ] how did u get that output?[i mean what command did u use?]
<usser> naknomik, sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<naknomik> usser: I have done that a few times by now.
<bobertdos> macv1: Well, to get the octal (numeric) output, that was actually a script. The official command is ls -l
<lubemnky> I'm looking for help to fix my broken synaptic, anyone game?
<usser> naknomik, try to telnet to localhost 631 from the server
<_haywire_> hey guys -- just wanted to see if anyone knows why my wlan drops off and dmesg gives me this error and the only way to bring wlan0 back up is to hard boot... wlan0: switched to short barker preamble... i also get a long barker preamble message... and wlan0: no probresp from current ap --- assume out of range...
<Gnea> litb: according to the site, they'll probably skip W and head straight onto X
<usser> naknomik, i think by default cups doesnt allow access from external ips
<bobertdos> !permissions | macv1 Read this if you want to learn how to read permissions.
<ubottu> macv1 Read this if you want to learn how to read permissions.: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<macv1> wheni use that ls -l ... i get the permissions of my home folder... not the root
<lubemnky> :bobertdos , I didn't make any progress with your suggestion
<naknomik> usser: I turned on debug and I see that CUPS is getting the request GET / HTTP/1.1 and then immdediately after that 'No authentication data provided.' but I was never asked to enter password.
<Jordan_U> lubemnky: Broken in what way?
<lubemnky> It won't update
<techsupport> i'm trying to install samba by following instructions here
<techsupport> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<szx0> Hello, I am running a head-less Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux.... Is there anyway to use Cygwin and ssh -XY to launch an app with GUI on the head-less (no X) server and have the GUI display with the Cygwin X?
<VARGUX> hi ubuntu-people.....
<techsupport> i mean trying to install swat
<Gnea> techsupport: and?
<pat1942> I built a new system today for a family member but the hardy livecd won't boot, it just drops me to a shell any ideas?
<cr4> techsupport: what swat do you mean ? swat - samba o swat game ?
<techsupport> Gnea, step 2 in installation instructions
<Joaquinm>  =naknomik= try giviing this http://yourusername:yourpassword@yourip:631
<bobertdos> macv1: ls -l gives you a long listing of the current directory. If you need a specific directory: ls -ls <path>
<Joaquinm> *a try
<techsupport> Gnea, no such file or directory
<mefisto__> lubemnky: what about updating from commandline? does it give any errors?
<Jordan_U> lubemnky: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<VARGUX> where, in wiki.ubuntu-com, i can find some about IRC conection terms, etc...?
<Gnea> techsupport: no no - what's the problem?
<bobertdos> macv1: oops: ls -l <path>
<naknomik> Joaquinm: what is going to be the username and password? root has no password.
<Joaquinm> your current user and password
<usser> naknomik, open /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and look for listen localhost:631
<jjg> hi all, will the ubuntu installation triple-boot a system with rhel4 and xp-pro already installed?
<techsupport> Gnea, the problem is that i get errory saying no such file or directory when trying to edit and save #
<techsupport> sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat
<Poweruser> can anyone here help with slapd?
<Gnea> techsupport: i don't see where it says "Step 2"
<lubemnky> :Jordan_U error says expected file in metapackage not found
<usser> naknomik, if u find it then it means that cups only listens on a local interface
<macv1> bobertdos...> thank u
<Gnea> techsupport: probably because it installed openbsd-inetd instead - try looking at /etc/inetd.conf
<techsupport> Gnea, all the way on top, under installing swat 2. sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat
<case1> wth
<naknomik> usser: I have commented out all 'Listen' lines and added a new line 'Port 631' so it listens on all interfaces.
<pat1942> livecd won't boot, just drops to a shell any idea?
<Jordan_U> pat1942: busybox shell?
<pat1942> yes
<Gnea> techsupport: look for a line like this:  swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<litb> oh
<Jordan_U> pat1942: Have you tried the alternate install CD ?
<dabud_> http://pastebin.com/f14f0f9c3
<Jordan_U> lubemnky: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<litb> the ubuntu initrd uses busybox ?
<DasEi> pat1942:checked cd for defects (installer otion?)
<pat1942> not yet, I was hoping I didn't need to
<DasEi> ...
<mefisto__> lubemnky: have you tried using a different download server? I believe you can change that easily from synaptic
<kenporick> anyone have any ideas regarding why my mouse isn't working in the gnome gui? I checked the xorg.conf file and there is an entry for it...
<dabud_> DasEi     http://pastebin.com/f14f0f9c3
<pat1942> DasEi, I used it to install on a different system a few weeks ago and it was fine
<kenporick> it's a werial mouse
<kenporick> opps serial mouse
<gusx> anyone has experienced a problem with the krb5 libraries when using the needchange attribute in kerberos MIT (clients ubuntu 7.10 )
<usser> naknomik, hm, usually just worked for me. sorry i dont know anything beyond that
<techsupport> Gnea, so which path is for nano swat ?
<Gnea> techsupport: please read what I type:  sudo nano /etc/inetd.conf
<DasEi> /dev/sdb1 /media/WIN ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<DasEi> /dev/sdb1 /SataStore auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<gusx> anyone has experienced a problem with the krb5 libraries when using the needchange attribute in kerberos MIT  (clients ubuntu 7.10 )
<szx0> Hello, I am running a head-less Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux.... Is there anyway to use Cygwin and ssh -XY to launch an app with GUI on the head-less (no X) server and have the GUI display with the Cygwin X?
<phayz> is there an ftp mirror somewhere in the world where i can get the latest intrepid? i've visited most of the mirrors i've seen listed and the intrepid folders have been empty
<dabud_> DasEi    no     the sdc1
<techsupport> Gnea, so its going to be sudo nano /usr/sbin/swat ?
<Mr_Sonoma> what additional packages do i need to get my logitech webcam to work with kopete?? anyone know off hand?
<gusx> when using the needchange atrribute for next login change password , some ubuntu clients cant authenticate and just give a message about the password expired
<bobertdos> phayz: We don't recommend you pursue intrepid unless you're prepared for heavy troubleshooting.
<dabud_> /dev/sdc1 /media/Music ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: I think from the doubled one u use first line, only  > check /media/WIN
<linuxhelp_de> Sonoma = UVCVIDEO?
<dabud_> /dev/sdc1 /Music auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<Gnea> techsupport: I'm guessing english is not your native tongue.
<g00dfella> i'm new to linux is this a good channel for newbies or is there a better one?
<litb> isnt swat some samba config tool ?
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks i'll try it
<dabud_> Dasei    can I delete the last one?
<gusx> anyone has experienced a problem with the krb5 libraries when using the needchange attribute in kerberos MIT  (clients ubuntu 7.10 )
<techsupport> Gnea, i looked at /etc/inetd.conf and i see the line swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<techsupport>  but it doesnt tell me much
<Gnea> litb: yes.
<gusx> quit
<gusx> exit
<bobertdos> g00dfella: We welcome newbies! :)
<g00dfella> nice!
<kenporick> anyone have any ideas regarding why my serial mouse isn't working in the gnome gui? I checked the xorg.conf file and there is an entry for it...
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: first check /media/WIN for being mounted, then comment (#) it
<phayz> bobertdos: thanks.  i thought that with it being in beta that it might be worth trying.
<Gnea> techsupport: that's all that you needed to say! now, run:  sudo netstat -nap | grep 901   <-- any results?
<g00dfella> i was following a tutorial on getting my wireless card setup and it had a mkdir command the the directory had a ~ in the beginning... what does that do?
<techsupport> Gnea, not sure where i have to add text shown here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<bob_> Can we ask for help at randm
<litb> i recommend the kde tool for configuring samba, techsupport
<Gnea> techsupport: you don't. forget it even existed.
<dabud_> DasEi   I can open and access it    so it must be mounted
<DxC> Hmmm...Okay guys, got a good one for y'all, I followed a guide to get ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant/etc working on my broadcom 4318 chipset wifi adapter....and now my lan doesn't work?
<linuxhelp_de> MR_Sonoma= Webcam Howto www.linuxonlinehelp.de (English)
<kansan> how do i install sun's java on ubuntu hardy?  and get eclipse to use it instead of the silly gjc thing.
<mefisto__> g00dfella: ~ is shorthand for your home directory
<bobertdos> phayz: Well, this is kind of the point of the cycle where one runs into a lot of broken software packages :p
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: the mount-dir of sdc1 looks like it might ot be set properly, is it a fixed or removable ?
<l337ingDisorder> hey I'd like to install glipper 1.0-1ubuntu2 but the only one listed in synaptic is 1.0-1ubuntu1, what's the syntax for a command line to force apt to get 1.0-1ubuntu2 ?
<g00dfella> thanks!
<lubemnky> Jordan_U, I pastebinned that file.....I think
<dabud_> DasEi    fixed
<bob_> I am having issues with a hp printer
<techsupport> Gnea, yes lots of results
<Gnea> techsupport: could you please pastebin them?
<litb> g00dfella: ~ might not work always. $HOME is usually a better alternative, if you need to set a directory name somewhere
<DxC> Wifi works fine, surprisnigly, but ethernet (Which I prefer) doesn't....I can get it working by changing the IP from 192.168.1.blah to 192.168.1.somethingelse, but it only works until I reboot.
<Gnea> !print | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bob_> I got the "driver" from the web and it still doesn't want to work
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_:does the machine we're talking about have no internet connection ?
<DasEi> does
<bob_> yeah i got cups working
<dabud_> DasEi    yes it is connected    i am on it now
<bob_> i can see the printer and that its on a usb port
<litb> !win
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win
<techsupport> Gnea, http://pastebin.com/m29efe1ce
<linuxhelp_de> @ALL Do SOMEONE have tested SEMPRON for 64bits SETUP??
<litb> !uppercase
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uppercase
<litb> bad bot
<ironfoot_495> Hi is there someone who knows how to make Asus DSVB-D Server install ubuntu Server with Adaptec SCSI controller???
<DxC> !caps
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_:   mount (trml)  is sdc1 mounted ?
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DxC> ;)
<litb> fine :)
<linuxhelp_de> OKOK :)
<bobertdos> bob_: There wasn't a driver for it in the cups database itself?
<dabud_> DseEi  yes it is mounted
<g00dfella> i used mkdir ~/.drivers   but I can't find any drivers folder with the visual browser and it's not there when using ls
<Gnea> techsupport: okay, run this command then:  sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
<bob_> not originaly but i got a file from the web
<linuxhelp_de> my eyes are too small at this time :-)
<DasEi> ﻿linuxhelp_de:works
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: .files are hidden files
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: try ls -a
<Gnea> techsupport: it should say [OK], then try to point your webbrowser at http://localhost:901
<kenporick> any ideas regarding why my serial mouse isn't working in the gnome gui? I checked the xorg.conf file and there is an entry for it...the arrow is there but it doesn't move...works fine in winxp...
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: or, go to view --> show hidden files
<SurfnKid> HOLA
<g00dfella> !
<SurfnKid> oops
<linuxhelp_de> ok thanks and how much is max RAM 8GB?
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_:  so what your problem then ?
<DasEi> 's
<g00dfella> is there a way to make it show hidden files all the time?
<bobertdos> bob_: What sort of file?
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: remove the dot
<bob_> i am getting that hang on once second
<g00dfella> can i just do mv .drivers drivers?
<tundrayeti312> ﻿I have a problem w/ a recording USB device, a Lexicon Omega, in that the system log shows the usb device is being plugged in and out, but alsa isn't picking it up, i.e. it doesn't show up in cat /proc/asoun/cards... any help?
<dabud_> DasEi    My problem is that i don't want two lines in my fstab for the sme drive
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: oh wait. you mean the filemanager? or ls?
<Alyxander> hey guys quick question I have received a password protected document (it wont open without a password) is there a way to crack the password?
<dabud_> same
<techsupport> Gnea, i'm logged in :)
<test> i want to create c source code but i dont know how. Anyone want help me?
<Gnea> techsupport: cheers :)
<Odd-rationale> g00dfella: yes you an do that.
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: k, as told above ^^
<techsupport> Gnea, thanx, can you assist me further ?
<dabud_> and also I have another drive that i can't get access to    permisssions  etc
<tundrayeti312> I should add its listed as supported by ALSA and supposed to be plug-n-play...
<Gnea> techsupport: no, but #samba can
<Gnea> techsupport: i have to get ready for bed
<bob_> sorry its taking some time
<Alyxander> hey guys quick question I have received a password protected document (it wont open without a password) is there a way to crack the password?
<tiggers> im having problems installing ubuntu. after I boot up to the install CD and hit "install ubuntu" my screen goes black. anyone?
<techsupport> Gnea, k thanx
<bobertdos> test: The most basic way is to install build-essential (or at least GCC) and use gedit for editing. I recommend jEdit though.
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: (( first check /media/WIN for being mounted,))   then comment (#) second entry in fstab
<techsupport> cr4 here ?
<linuxhelp_de> tiggers= What for a Sytem??
<g00dfella> thanks for all the help, i just found the option in the file manager too.  so far i'm really liking ubuntu 7.10 it seems to run faster than 8.04 did on this machine
<bob_> it was a PPD file from i have no idea . com
<litb> Alyxander: we wont help you with those illegal actions
<bob_> it was a while ago
<Gnea> techsupport: btw, sorry for the english comment.. :/
<litb> Alyxander: you are on your own mate
<tiggers> its an ASUS laptop
<Alyxander> litb: its not illegal its actually for a test but thanks
<techsupport> Gnea, np
<test> bobertdos: how about geany? can i use it for creating c?
<linuxhelp_de> tiggers= did you test it with Live-CD?
<Gnea> Alyxander: ask the person who sent it for the password.
<bob_> LaserJet 1012
<mefisto__> Alyxander: what kind of document? your best bet is google
<dabud_> DasEi   ok   ty       now   could you help me get access to my other harddrive   that i just installed which was what started me looking at the fstab in the first place
<bobertdos> test: I'm not familiar with that one.
<techsupport> Gnea, so how can i share a folder with my win server 2k3 box ?
<tiggers> yes, I try to boot into the live cd and it just goes black
<Gnea> Alyxander: actually, it could be illegal if you didn't get the password from a trusted source
<DasEi> ﻿ dabud_: scd1 ?
<Alyxander> mefisto__: its a .doc file an Gnea like I said its a test so i cant really do that
<bobertdos> test: but most likely, yes
<linuxhelp_de> try Live-Cd if this fails take older 7.10 Live CD test it, if ok, setup, make a online dist-upgrade to Hardy
<Odd-rationale> test: if you mean by code highlighting, i beleive geany can do that... ( if not gedit as well...)
<Gnea> techsupport: you'll have to ask in #samba
<dabud_> DasEi   no   sdb1
<tiggers> i tried adding disabling frame buffers by adding  'linux nofb'  but to no avail
<bob_> the problem I have is that if i try to print anything from any program it freezes up on me
<dako3256> how do i find my IP address?
<bob_> then I have to shut down the process and try again.
<DasEi> UUID=05fb78c9-a789-4664-8398-acc9cbe47a95 /home ext2 nouser,relatime,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2   , sda3 ?dabud_
<linuxhelp_de> try vga=normal
<mefisto__> dako3256: ifconfig
<litb> Alyxander: you can use libwv2 i think. maybe it support opening protected .doc files
<dako3256> thanks
<DxC> If anyone can PM me if they feel like helping me with my issue, I'd really appreciate it, I'm not working at the same computer that I'm having the issue at, so I keep going back and forth, would be easier if someone would just PM me
<DxC> ^^
<linuxhelp_de> and later noapic noacpi
<tiggers> I just found a forum post that might help, one sec
<bob_> yet if i print from open office it works ( at least from spreadsheet)
<dabud_> DasEi   no    sdb1  /SataStore
<tiggers> live vga=771
<Alyxander> thanks litb ill give it a shot
<bobertdos> DxCL Could you at least tell the channel what the problem is, please?
<DasEi> dabud-: it shall be in /media/win now
<DxC> bobertdos I have
<bob_> also i have to keep using the cupsd restart command in terminal to get it to even see the printer
<DasEi> dabud-: it shall be in /media/WIN now
<DxC> Hmmm...Okay guys, got a good one for y'all, I followed a guide to get ndiswrapper/wpa_supplicant/etc working on my broadcom 4318 chipset wifi adapter....and now my lan doesn't work?
<bob_>  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<DxC> Wifi works fine, surprisnigly, but ethernet (Which I prefer) doesn't....I can get it working by changing the IP from 192.168.1.blah to 192.168.1.somethingelse, but it only works until I reboot.
<kenporick> sorry to keep asking but anyone have any ideas regarding why my serial mouse isn't working in the gnome gui? I checked the xorg.conf file and there is an entry for it...says: Section "InputDevice"
<linuxhelp_de> for setup take always vga=normal nosplash noqiet
<barbarella> Gnea:with smbclient or konqueror (kde) if you want to access a windows share
<macv1> bobertdos>could u check out my root permissions,﻿http://pastebin.com/d2d888e6  i have highlighted the differences in file permissions.
<linuxhelp_de> sorry noquiet
<techsupport> Gnea, none of the links work, 404 File Not Found
<dabud_> DasEi   when i try to copy afile to it   it gives me an access denied error
<linuxhelp_de> Cause Famebuffers Blacklisted by default and vga=771 shows black screen at tty1
<linuxhelp_de> Known Bug
<techsupport> i just installed SWAT for samba , all the links return 404 File Not Found
<DxC> Tempted to just reformat, heh.
<bobertdos> macv1: What, do you want me to compare them against mine, is that it?
<linuxhelp_de> techsupport= see /var/log/apache2/error_log
<DasEi> dabud_: as you used ntfs-config , I don't know enough about your environment, but simply copy withsudo , sudo cp <file>  /media/WIN
<techsupport> linuxhelp_de, /var/log/apache2/error_log: No such file or directory
<linuxhelp_de> look for error_log at /var/log/apache2
<xuflash> Good Evening.  I'm looking for help with a wireless USB connection on running on 8.04.  I am trying to connect to AT&T Wireless.  I'm getting it with a remote address of 10.64.64.64 as it can't figure out the remote address.  The pppd gets connected and works fine.  Can anyone here help?  Thanks
<macv1> bobertdos> are the permisions fine? or do i need to change them... i have compared them with urs and highlighted the differences... a few seem minor but some have 999 as group! and lost+found has group access!
<linuxhelp_de> or don't you setup apache??
<bobertdos> DxC: Are you set to static, DHCP, or roaming? (System->Administration->Network)
<jorge__> my ssh is connecting while eth cable is plugged in, but it is not on wireless, can anybody help me?
<DxC> 1sec
<dabud_> DasEi     I did not use ntfs-config when i installed this drive
<linuxhelp_de> jorge??
<jorge__> yep?
<DxC> bobertdos - eth0 properties says it's set to static.
<bobertdos> macv1: The permissions are octal, 777 is the highest they can be.
<DxC> bobertdos - I can set it to dhcp, still doesn't work.
<DxC> Think I broke something major, heh.
<dabud_> DasEi   or at least i didn't think i did      so I obviously did something wrong        I formatted the new drive using GParted and then I mounted it    thats all
<bobertdos> DxC: Normally, you should be in roaming.
<DxC> Oh?
<DxC> I've always had it set to static, it's worked fine.
<Gr33n3gg> Hm...
 * DxC tries roaming
<DxC> sec
<dabud_> DasEi        since I have nothing on this drive can I re format it and start again somehoe?
<dabud_> somehow
<DasEi> dabud_:ntfs-3g instaed of ntfs as fs-type, and see headline of fstab > ntfs-config
<DasEi> dabud_:shure, but could also run it again and enable wrtiting
<DxC> bobertdos - Restarting it
<DasEi> dabud_:I'd prefer ext3
<dabud_> DasEi    run it again   meaning ntfs=config?
<macv1> bobertdos> i'm a noob[so dont know what octal means:-D] but are the permissions ok or are they messed up?[i had commited a blunder by entering a wrong command once and all the file permissions were changed to universal access then reseted them with some help here] so just trying to make sure that the permissions are ok?
<dabud_> DasEi   it is only for storage
<yor> my ssh is connecting while eth cable is plugged in, but it is not on wireless, can anybody help me?
<DasEi> dabud_:I'm not to familar with that, neither gparted or ntfs-config
<dabud_> DasEi   when i formatted and partitioned  i set it up as ext2
<KRABEN> how to set resulotion for ubuntu 8.04
<DasEi> dabud_:I't issnt, start gparted, look it up (and make shure you got the right hd!!!)
<KRABEN> how to set resulotion for ubuntu 8.04?..
<Killer--Tux> kraben
<KRABEN> yah
<DxC> bobertdos - Thanks, that seems to work, give me a second to double check.
<Killer--Tux> kraben  system >pref>screen resolution
<tiggers> yeah, im still having problems getting it to work
<yor> Gnea: just been on #network
<tiggers> it still gives me a blank screen after trying to load the live cd
<vicioux> yo
<yor> Gnea: they know as much as my sister about networks
<dabud_> DasEi     as far as I know it will never be used as a windows drive   so why wud I want it to be ntfs
<vicioux> how is everyone
<Gnea> yor: which is why i said #networking, not #network :)
<DasEi> dabud_:I't is, start gparted, look it up (and make shure you got the right hd!!!)
<KRABEN> killer--tux yah...in  screen resolution 800x600 I need 1152x864 px..
<yor> Gnea: that is the one
<DxC> bobertdos - Okay, that seems to have fixed it, I'd honestly rather use static IPs, but I guess this will work.
<Killer--Tux> kraben there should be a drop down
<alteregoa> how can i route a ip over another gw?
 * DxC tries giving it a static IP just for kicks.
<Killer--Tux> does it give you that option
<alteregoa> i am multihomed here
<hrp2171> KRABEN: what's the max res on for your display?
<dabud_> DasEi    it says ext2 in GParted
<DasEi> dabud_:also ext3 isn't defragmenting and is journaling, and also readable from windows
<KRABEN> 800x600
<alteregoa> but i have to route a specific IP over another gateway
<bobertdos> macv1: Just to let you know, the permissions are the first column in the listing, the one with the series of r's, w's, and x's
<yor> Gnea: i cant believe nobody at least points me in the right direction
<hrp2171> KRABEN: sorry meant to say what's the max your display will support?
<kenporick> sorry to keep asking but anyone have any ideas regarding why my serial mouse isn't working in the gnome gui? I checked the xorg.conf file and posted to pastebin.com
<Killer--Tux> kraben  try hitting ctrl  +
<DasEi> dabud_:paste the output from : sudo fdisk -l
<mefisto__> dabud_: http://www.togaware.com/linux/survivor/Ext2_Ext3.html
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> yor: what about #iptables?
<alteregoa> is there a  command like route add "serverip" gatewayip? netmask?
<KRABEN> k
<yor> Gnea: told me nothing, nobody responded for like 50 mins
<Joaquinm>  =yor= what did you ask ?
<dabud_> DasEi         dabud@DGraBow:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<dabud_> [sudo] password for dabud:
<dabud_> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<dabud_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<dabud_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot2> dabud_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabud_> Disk identifier: 0x000580c2
<hrp2171> KRABEN: what kind of video card?
<DasEi> /dev/sdb1 /media/WIN ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_CA.UTF-8 0 0  ,﻿ mefisto__, familar with ntfs-config ?
<samsss> hey guys, i have a question... sometimes gdm frozen and i have to do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start it again, any ideas why??
<amanulla> yor:what do you want?
<DasEi> !paste|dabud_:
<ubottu> dabud_:: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<KRABEN> hrp2171 nax res 800x600
<amanulla> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<hrp2171> alteregoa: man route
<amanulla> samsss:what is gdm?
<dabud_> !paste dabud@DGraBow:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<dabud_> [sudo] password for dabud:
<dabud_> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<dabud_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<dabud_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot2> dabud_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabud_> Disk identifier: 0x000580c2
<yor> i cant connect to a host through ssh over wan, but over lan it works like a charm (no FW, IPTABLES -- port 22 forwarded)
<hrp2171> alteregoa: route -h
<Tim> it keeps saying "you must manully run 'dpkg --configure -a
<macv1> bobertdos>... ya... permissions ...i got that but the lost+found has group permissions. also cdrom,vmlinuz,intrid have group as 999. are these ok? .. i know i have highlighted a few lines with differences in bytes also
<samsss> amanulla, gdm gnome display manager... what u use to login in ubuntu...
<danbh_intrepid> Tim: run that
<Tim> when i tried to install anything new namely java
<yor> server tells me im in but shell never comes up
<hrp2171> KRABEN: then that's the highest res you'll be able to use.
<mefisto__> DasEi: not really. I've used it without any problems so don't remember much about it. what's the problem (having trouble following what it is)
<DasEi> samsss: find the process causing it, top or install conky
<samsss> it frozen when i switch users....
<yor> logs tell me i connected successfully
<J-a-k-e> Hello all, does anyone know if it's possible to setupa low pass filter/bass redirection for a creative xtreme gamer card in ubuntu 8.04?
<hrp2171> KRABEN: unless it was a higher under a different operating system
<ramontayag> i had to install the latest version of vim because of some bug, and I followed these instructions: http://railshacks.blogspot.com/2008/08/installing-latest-gvim-and-vim-in.html .. my problem now is that apt shows "new" versions for vim to be updated but it just overwrites my installation. how do i ignore those packages?
<amanulla> samsss:do you recieve any error messages?
<Tim> danbh_interpid what is the syntax
<DasEi> http://pastebin.com/f14f0f9c3  ﻿mefisto__
<amanulla> Tim:are you working with java in ubuntu/
<KRABEN> hrp2171 gigabyte
<hrp2171> nvidia?
<samsss> amanulla, nop it goes back to terminal, i mean... to the messages at boot, but not showing any error nor the process frozen when an user is logged in, its only while switching...
<DasEi> dabud_:  getting by with paste ?
<danbh_intrepid> Tim: the syntax is exact, just run the command, just as it asks
<Tim> yes amanula i was trying to install java....it gave me this message.
<KRABEN> vga onboard
<dabud_> mefisto      ty   but do I want this drive to be a ext3?
<hrp2171> yep, it'll be restricted to a certain res
<bobertdos> macv1: They don't have 999. They have 777, which is what they are on mine too. Since you are presumably the only user of your system, it probably doesn't matter that lost+found has group permisiions.
<amanulla> Tim:i too want to work with java  how to install?
<lubemnky> can anyone help me fix my synaptic?
<ramontayag> any ideas?
<DasEi>  ﻿mefisto__: no write perm on sdb1, gparted saying ext2
<Tim> when i tried to install kirc it aborted as well
<ramontayag> lubemnky: describe what's wrong already :)
<xuflash> Can someone point me to a place to get help with connecting to GSM network?
<DxC> bah, seems like roaming is the only moad that works...heh.
<DxC> *mode
<DasEi> dabud_: easiest way, until you find a ntfs-config used one
<albinoclock> I'm trying to clone the windows install on my slave drive from within ubuntu is this possible?
<macv1> bobertdos> i mean the group name as 999 for cd, vm, intrid.... is that ok too?
<dabud_> DasEi         easiest way what?
<albinoclock> I want to put it on one of the partitions on this drive
<amanulla> any commands to install java editors in ubuntu    plll
<DasEi> dabud_: format to ext3 and alter fstab
<amanulla> sss
<Tim> to install java and irc client it is taking forever
<KRABEN> where are u hrp2171 help me..
<Gnea> Tim: are you on dialup?
<Tim> no dsl
<lubemnky> ramontayag: when I try to update my package manager I can't connect to the repositories and i get an error about files missing from metapackages
<Tim> gnea: can pm u
<Gnea> Tim: no.
<danbh_intrepid> Tim: run this: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dabud_> DasEi       ok       r u talking about site that  mefisto gave me?   ext2  to ext3?
<bobertdos> macv1: You may want to look in the groups list to see which group 999 is.
<macv1> bobertdos> ya i'm only user... so permissions are fine... ok..
<KRABEN> All how to set resulotion 1152x864
<Tim> thanks danbh
<amanulla> any commands to install java editors in ubuntu
<DasEi> dabud_: no, use gparted,  >right-click>format to ext3   and BE shure it's the correct drive (or don't cry afterwards)
<danbh_intrepid> Tim: let me know how it goes
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: try eclipse
<ramontayag> lubemnky: sorry don't know.. other may
<dialman> I can see a windows share from ubuntu, and access it from other windows machines on the network, but if I try to access it from Places->Network in ubuntu/gnome it waits forever and then never shows me anything. I tried restarting samba but that didnt help. Any ideas?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I installed lotus symphony and want to find where the icon is stored ... would anyone know?
<modpauper> dialman: are you using gnome?
<lubemnky> raymontayag: thanks
<modpauper> dialman: sorry, i see:)
<kenporick> serial mouse not working in gnome gui...xorg.conf to http://pastebin.com &  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Tim> danbh: after i run those commands, do i have to do : sudo apt-get install java
<amanulla> danbh_intrepid:how to get eclipse
<amanulla> any command?
<macv1> bobertdos> in user/groups i have no groups named as 999... i had reset my file permissions using a command comparing the permissions of the LiveCD and copying the CD's permission setttings.... coul dthat be the reason for 999?
<danbh_intrepid> amanulla: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<dialman> modpauper: Yeah, gnome
<modpauper> dialman: try connecting with the ip address.  in nautilus do file->connect to server, choose windows share, then type the info in manually
<DasEi> dabud_: you could also cd manually to /media/WIN to see if the correct empty drive
<modpauper> dialman: this works for me using ip or domain.
<bobertdos> macv1: Possibly, but you're not looking for 999 in the name, but rather in the Group ID.
<dabud_> DasEi    i would like to know haow to paste that info u asked for    re: sudo fdisk -l
<mandelson> hey im running hardy heron 8.04 and i cant install flash player
<danbh_intrepid> mandelson: why not?
<amanulla> can we chat and enter in this room even from windows??????
<Anon9050> need help with changing the home directory name
<DasEi> dabud_: mark n copy the out from terminal, go to the link :
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Indoctrine> amanulla: Yes.
<mandelson> i jus dont know how the instrunctions aret helping me
<shawn__> hi
<sp_> hi
<macv1> bobertdos> no... there in no name as 999
<macv1> is
<dabud_> DasEi    it is /media/StatStore
<DasEi> dabud_: put it in there, press poste, copy url from bowser in here
<yor> any help in ssh connections please?
<sp_> tim
<amanulla> Indoctrine:can we get any software to installl in xp to get into this room?
<dabud_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sp_> putos
<bobertdos> macv1: no ID of 999? Well in that case, I suppse you're copying was to blame.
<DasEi> dabud_: you become confusing....   do again mount to see where its actually mounted
<Indoctrine> amanulla: Yes, try X-Chat
<sp_> re putos
<shawn__> hi
<amanulla> Indoctrine:in google?
<Indoctrine> Yes.
<shawn__> i was having problems i insmod wl.ko then i add wl to /etc/modules but on startup it appears to be loading the wrong module how would i correct this
<yor> tu hermana
<amanulla> Indoctrine:i got something similar thank u
<samsss> got the error fixed about gdm frozen when switching users... had to enable AlwaysRestartServer=true on /etc/gdm/gdm and gdm.conf-custom
<Indoctrine> Np
<|joshua|> how do i check what version of kde i am using?
<daschina> My window is missing , no exit botton,no maximize botton  .....
<daschina> how to resolve it?
<xuflas1> Anyone work with USB GSM connections?
<DasEi> dabud_: I'm getting tired, do : mount
<DasEi> dabud_: where is sdb mounted ???
<dabud_> DasEi        http://paste.ubuntu.com/53065/      the drive in ? is sdb1
<DasEi> dabud_: where is sdb mounted ???
<DasEi> dabud_: its definetly an ext -fs
<macv1> bobertdos> nope... ﻿checked again...no name/ ID 999 ...  so i guess that the copying is to blame.... thanx for the help/ patience...;-)
<albinoclock> I'm trying to clone the windows install on my slave drive from within ubuntu is this possible?
<dabud_> DasEi    I can open the drive    it contains a Lost&Found folder?[where did that come from?]
<dabud_> :mount
<DasEi> dabud_: so expect its empty  ?  format to ext3 with gparted then
<modpauper> dialman: any luck?
<dabud_> DasEi   I am sorry      what do you mean where is it mounted?
<dabud_> DasEi   ok i will
<bobertdos> macv1: you're welcome
<DasEi> dabud_: in terminal (t)
<mefisto__> dabud_: is the problem that your ntfs partition is not writeable in linux?
<DasEi> (t): mount
<DasEi> ..shows where its mounted
<DasEi> (t:) sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dabud_> DasEi      ok
<mEck0> hi! has the current version of ubuntu the new graphical look? I mean not the stable version, the alpha.
<lubemnky> when I try to update synaptic manually this is the error I get [Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lubemnky> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<lubemnky> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)]
<tritium> !paste | lubemnky
<ubottu> lubemnky: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mefisto__> dabud_: if that is your problem, it may be because the ntfs is not clean (ie, it needs to be checked by windows with chkdsk)
<DasEi> dabud_: (t:)gparted
<DasEi> damnSmileys, lol
<kenporick> http://pastebin.com/d370561f
<DasEi> dabud_: got it to ext 3?
<dabud_> mefisto    i am not using windows
<mefisto__> dabud_: so why ntfs?
<kenporick> serial mouse not working in gnome gui...http://pastebin.com/d370561f
<dabud_> DasEi   not yet
<greencookie> Anyone experienced in MIPS?
<dabud_> mefisto  because it was a storage drive when i was running windows b4 i switched to ubuntu  2 months ago
<amanulla> while im trying to install eclipse im getting this "amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install eclipse
<amanulla> [sudo] password for amanulla: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<amanulla> what does it mean?
<dabud_> mefisto   which is why i am trying to get this other drive running so i can move all files from ntfs to new linux drive
<bobertdos> amanulla: It means exactly what it says. The program got stopped in the middle of working and so it didn't finish setting up the software.
<mefisto__> dabud_: ok got it, I'll try to follow
<pawan> hi
<amanulla> bobertdos:what to do?
<dabud_> mefisto     np
<bobertdos> In the terminal, type: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<test> i just do some mess with my ubuntu.... now i cant enter trash and computer on my root account. what should i do to recover that?
<KRABEN> how to windows xp can remote ubuntu 8.04?.
<Terabyte> Hey what's that 'build essential' command ?
<kenporick> serial mouse not working in gnome gui... http://pastebin.com/d370561f
<bobertdos> Terabyte: You mean to GET build essential?
<tritium> Terabyte: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Terabyte> yes, something along those lines, required before you can use gcc
<Terabyte> cheers thanks
<intelligentfool> can anyone help me out? i cant get AVI files to play in any media player (vlc or movie player) and i have the restricted codecs installed
<wces> KRABEN: what do you want to do exactly?
<dabud_> DasEi    am formatting it now
<lubemnky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53068/ I pasted the error mesg. here
<dabud_> DasEi    but why am I doing it as ext3  not ext2?
<bobertdos> !putty | KRABEN
<ubottu> KRABEN: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<KRABEN> ok TQ
<bobertdos> intelligentfool: Do you know how the AVI's were encoded? You might need w32codecs from medibuntu....
<kenporick> serial mouse not working in gnome gui... http://pastebin.com/d370561f
<intelligentfool> bobertdos, yea, i'm not sure, but it seems to be avi's from multiple sources
<shawn__> hi
<intelligentfool> lemme try to install w32codecs
<shawn__> where is the folder to run a command on startup in ubuntu
<DasEi> dabud: better features , so your way : http://pastebin.com/m653126f7
<KRABEN> how to windows xp can remote destop ubuntu 8.04?.
<bobertdos> shawn__: System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs
<KRABEN> how to windows xp can remote destop OS ubuntu 8.04?.
<bobertdos> KRABEN: use putty
<tritium> KRABEN: stop repeating
<intelligentfool> bobertdos, 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs' returns "E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate"
<intelligentfool> i assume i'm missing a repo or something?
<kenporick> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53070/
<ubuntu_todd> hello. I wanner a burn software in ubuntu. The default one braso doesn't have the capability to burn a dvd data.
<mneptok> intelligentfool: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<shawn__> bobertdos will this run commands from root?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu > intelligentfool
<ubottu> intelligentfool, please see my private message
<mneptok> ubuntu_todd: yes, it does.
<test> i have error that say "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations" whats wrong with this error....
<bobertdos> shawn__: If you use gksudo, yes.
<tritium> intelligentfool: it's in the medibuntu repository
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿mneptok; Could you tell me how to do that?
<bobertdos> shawn__: but if it's something command-line based, stick to the terminal
<mneptok> intelligentfool: you can get the same functionality from u-r-e
<intelligentfool> u-r-e is installed
<mneptok> ubuntu_todd: open Brasero, choose to create a new DVD data project
<DasEi> ﻿intelligentfool:ubuntu-restricted-extras          ,your packet :D
<shawn__> well i want to run gksudo insmod /drivers/net/drivers/wl.ko
<mneptok> intelligentfool: then you have all the W32 codecs possible.
<shawn__> on startup
<bobertdos> test: That's a bug actually, with no perfect workaround.
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿mneptok; yes. But I can't add folders. It only requires files. That takes a lot of time
<intelligentfool> mneptok, so then what would stop the files from playing?
<jf13> I have sound with speakers with everything but had sound with usb headset till I unplugged then plugged back in now I have sound with everything but flashplayer in firefox with usb headset I am currently listening to audio stream with headset this has me baffled
<intelligentfool> mneptok, i get about a half second of video and audio and then nothing
<test> bobertdos: can fix it? coz i cant enter computer on root user and trash?
<mneptok> ubuntu_todd: yes, you can. try dragging one
<xuflas1> Does anyone know why I would have a network get a default remote address of 10.64.64.64???
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿mneptok: OK, let me try again.:P
<mneptok> intelligentfool: MS routinely "updates" their codecs to break functionality on anything but Windows and Flip4Mac
<mneptok> intelligentfool: what is this content?
<e\ectro_> is there an issue with the 2.6.24 kernel and the e100 driver?  I'm getting this error in dmesg e100: probe of 0000:02:03.0 failed with error -11
<intelligentfool> mneptok, tv shows :)
<mneptok> intelligentfool: that tells me nothing.
<mneptok> intelligentfool: and disable Compiz
<aniil> i wasnt able to run : sudu apt-get install ubunto-restricted -extras          for installing java
<tritium> e\ectro_: no, 2.6.27 release candidates
<intelligentfool> compiz is disabled
<intelligentfool> and what more did you want to know about the content?
<mneptok> aniil: try spelling it "ubuntu"
<e\ectro_> tritium: 2.6.27 release candidates?
<Frijolie> I'm having sound volume problems in Hardy on my Toshiba laptop. I've read the forums and a few posts I've tried has had no effect.
<tritium> e\ectro_: yes
<mneptok> intelligentfool: where did it come from? what encoded it? is there DRM? what version of WMP?
<bobertdos> test: What all were you doing when these problems arose?
<e\ectro_> tritium: they're out?
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿mneptok; Thanks. It works. Drag works! Open files doesn't work. I never tried drag before.
<e\ectro_> tritium: i'm referring to 8.04
<intelligentfool> mneptok, psh, i have no idea, i pulled a tv series from torrent
<jf13> aniil: do you have restricted repositories enabled in admin>software sources?
<tritium> e\ectro_: they're out upstream, yes
<mneptok> intelligentfool: so now you know to get the avi/DivX/XviD version next time
<bobertdos> Frijolie: Have you tried adjusting the volume levels in alsamixer?
<e\ectro_> tritium: issues on 2.6.24 i assume then
<Frijolie> yes, I've tried that via alsamixergui
<intelligentfool> mneptok, no, i dont.... how do i even find that out?
<e\ectro_> tritium: and thats a very popular card :/
<tritium> e\ectro_: no issues on 2.6.24 like the one you're referring to, which can actually brick your mobo
<Frijolie> bobertdos: I'm wondering if it has something to do with ALSA and PulseAudio
<Joaquinm>  =Frijolie= did you ever have a working sound in that machine ?
<e\ectro_> tritium: brick the mobo?  how?
<bobertdos> Frijolie: Well, have you tried switching to just ALSA?
<l3d> ok I was wondering if i was to set something to go off in crontab would the screensaver affect it running. Hence what I am asking would the screensaver being on disable it from running at the scheduled time?
<Frijolie> Joaquinm: yes, I have working sound now...it just seems like the volume is only at 50% although everything says it's at 100%
<Frijolie> bobertdos: no, sorry I'm not sure how to do that
<bobertdos> !x > DxC
<ubottu> DxC, please see my private message
<Killer--Tux> laterzzz dudes go to go to work 2mmorow
<tritium> e\ectro_: through the e1000 firmware
<e\ectro_> tritium: this is an old card intel pro 100
<Frijolie> bobertdos: I've changed everything in System --> Administration --> Sound to ALSA
<dabud_> DasEi       i have to go now    itd still not working and i fear i have messed it up royally   will come back l8r
<_haywire_> cya dabud_
<kenporick> screw this...
<DasEi> ...
<tritium> e\ectro_: you have nothing to worry about, since you have a different card, and a different kernel release
<Frijolie> bobertdos: er System --> Preferences --> Sound
<bobertdos> Frijolie: Double check the settings in gstreamer-properties too.
<tiggers> P.S.! I fixed my laptop~
<Anon9050> can someone tell me how to change the name of the home directory !!!
<tiggers> what is ACPI? advanced power and what?
<mefisto__> Anon9050: you don't want to do that. it has to be the same as your username that you log in with
<technoid_> any reason i wouldn't have sound when playing flash in firefox, but i do have sound if i download the flv and play it in totem?
<tiggers> its a bug
<l3d> ok I was wondering if i was to set something to go off in crontab would the screensaver affect it running. Hence what I am asking would the screensaver being on disable it from running at the scheduled time?
<intelligentfool> mneptok, well, installing the libmpeg4ip-0 package got the shit working thanks for your attitude though
<kbrosnan> tiggers: pulse audio bug
<e\ectro_> tritium: funny that this use to work and the newer kernel just pukes on it
<bobertdos> technoid_: flash 9 doesn't support pulse natively. You need libflashsupport
<Frijolie> bobertdos: gstreamer-properties also set to ALSA now...
<technoid_> thanks for the help everyone
<test> bobertdos: well i use cp command to copy one of my folder to pendrive but it say permission denied so i add sudo, the command work but its create one folder with same name with pendrive instead copying my folder into my pendrive. Because of this iam trying to delete it with chown to change its user and delete using my normal account. deleting is fine but when iam on root user i cannot enter computer and trash can't show my deleted file on root...
<tiggers> sure!, I'm kinda focused on my laptop right now...
<test> duh sorry for a long message
<bobertdos> !x > KRABEN
<Shak-> hey guys, I compiled a custom iwl4965 module (wifi) but its really unstable, any idea how I could load over the old one that came with the kernel?
<ubottu> KRABEN, please see my private message
<DasEi> test: cp -r  >for subdirs
<technoid_> i emailed myself that so I can fix it when I get home
<affan> hi all... i want to install a new theme that i downloaded from gnome-look.org.... do you know how? i installed the .deb package but it doesnt show up in the theme selector app
<usser> Shak-, how did u compile it?
<usser> Shak-, using compat-wireless?
<Shak-> usser: yep
<bobertdos> !x | KRABEN
<ubottu> KRABEN: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Joaquinm>  =affan= for the themes only drag and drop the .tar.gz files to your theme manager
<usser> Shak-, so it was compat-wireless?
<Shak-> usser: well I used compat-wireless to compile it so yes
<aniil> java on ubntu is working great thanks
<jf13> is there a config file for flashplayer that I can edit to tell it where to send audio output?
<usser> Shak-, do you still have the folder with the compat-wireless sources from which u installed?
<abe3k> hi guys, I just replaced my cd rom drive with a dvd drive , I'm on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to recognize that I replaced it and it wont show up , any help is appreciated.
<bobertdos> test: Can you still log in to Ubuntu using your regular user account?
<Shak-> usser: yes I do
<usser> Shak-, if u have it just do sudo make uninstall
<Shak-> oh
<technoid_> shak: how hard was the compat-wireless to compile and setup?
<affan> hi Joaquinm... what i have is a deb file... i dont have a tar.gz file
<usser> Shak-, from within it
<test> bobertdos: yeah
<Joaquinm>  =affan= whats the name of the deb file ?
<Shak-> usser: then my old module will reload itself?
<hosstest> I dont have any sound in flash files in firefox either.  I have libflashsupport installed
<bobertdos> test: So what is it you can't do?
<hosstest> never could get it to work,
<bjb1959> I'm hoping someone can help. I got a new motherboard, cpu, memory for a cousin. the mobo has everything onboard. nvidia 7100 chipset for video etc. and I cannot get any livecd or alternate cd to boot at all just drops to a busybox shell. any idea?
<bobertdos> hosstest, jf13: version 9.0_r124?
<usser> Shak-, compat-wireless doesnt overwrite native modules it puts them in the update folder, and after you uninstall that folder will be deleted and the kernel will revert back to old modules
<affan> gtk2-engines-murrine_0.60.1-8_i386 Joaquinm
<abe3k> hi guys, I just replaced my cd rom drive with a dvd drive , I'm on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to recognize that I replaced it and it wont show up , any help is appreciated.
<usser> Shak-, you'll have to rmmod and modprobe of course
<Shak-> usser: ah I see, should I rmmod iwl4965 first?
<Shak-> ok
<Shak-> k here goes
<hml> OT: has the wednesday bailout plan vote happened yet? If so, which way did it go? I can't find this on google news
<jf13> bobertdos: yes
<usser> Shak-, yea rmmod iwl4945 mac80211 cfg80211 led_class in that order
<bobertdos> jf13: When you try to play flash, do you have any other programs open? I ask because under Pulse, only one app can have control at a time.
<mefisto__> bjb1959: have you tested the cd?
<abe3k> hi guys, I just replaced my cd rom drive with a dvd drive , I'm on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to recognize that I replaced it and it wont show up , any help is appreciated.
<test> bobertdos: enter computer using root user and when iam trying enter the root trash via 'go' tab on nautilus it say Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported' and no deleted files on it
<bjb1959> cd works on other machines
<l3d> ok I was wondering if i was to set something to go off in crontab would the screensaver affect it running. Hence what I am asking would the screensaver being on disable it from running at the scheduled time?
<bobertdos> test: Can you still use sudo?
<jf13> bobertdos: no I tried a reboot and only went to website to see if it was working and had no joy
<bjb1959> windows xp will install on it just fine but not ubuntu or any other linux it seems. I really don't want to install windows but it is looking like I may have to
<Slaj_R> Hello, I'm having problems fixing a broken package...
<test> bobertdos: yeah
<abe3k> hi guys, I just replaced my cd rom drive with a dvd drive , I'm on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to recognize that I replaced it and it wont show up , any help is appreciated.
<Slaj_R> I'll post the error message in a moment...
<Daft_Punk> i am looking for someone with artistic taste to give me some honest feedback of something...
<bobertdos> jf13: You know, I've been using flash 10 for a long time now, and that handles Pulse much better (all on its own too). You could try it, if you wanted.
<usser> l3d, no no way unless screensaver puts computer to sleep
<Scunizi> Daft_Punk: post a link
<usser> abe3k, is it recognized by computer at all? is it IDE or SATA?
<jf13> bobertdos: ok should I purge the current flash b4 installing version 10?
<test> bobertdos: well actually its not a big problem for me but sometime i use root account to change some files on filesystem and with this its kinda disturb me. Thanks anyway :D
<bobertdos> test: First of all, Ubuntu doesn't allow you to log in to X as root. The account is locked by default. If you need to, you can manually delete things from the trash.
<abe3k> usser : its IDE and it is detected by the bios, even my keyboard shortcut for ejecting the drive works.
<bobertdos> jf13: definitely
<bullgard4> I had my T42 Ubuntu 8.04.1 in a local computer club. Back at home in a LAN behind an ADSL router I cannot obtain Internet access. ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.11." ping 192.168.178.1 functions. ping 192.168.178.10 functions. ping www.google com does not function. How to obtain Internet access?
<abe3k> usser : the shortcut is in ubuntu
<Slaj_R> Okay, here's what I'm getting:
<Slaj_R> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
 * bobertdos wishes for some backup -- he's getting awfully tired :D
<dan_> HELP -- I'm having trouble with disk space -- applications are complaining of no space on device. How do i start the investigation process !!???
<Slaj_R> What's the fix?
<DigitalFiz> are there any tools i can install to make my logitech media keyboards volume buttons actually work?
<jf13> bobertdos: ok thanks I'll give it a shot brb after its done to let you know
<hosstest> anyone know a fix for getting me HP 1350 All In One printer to see SD memory cards?
<usser> abe3k, hm... and when you put in a cd what happens?
<abe3k> usser : light flashes then stops
<mefisto__> abe3k: does « ls /dev/scd* » show more than one item?
<ronpz> does anyone know why passing option home=home-rw would quit working for ubuntu-eee I used it for eee-xubuntu and nearly everything else as well with no problems
<Freedom> hi
<usser> abe3k, what does ls /dev/cdr* say?
<abe3k> usser : it is still showing my old cdrom in the computer window from nautilus
<bobertdos> jf13: You know where to find 10?
<Shak--> usser: looks like it worked, though I had to restart since I was getting symbol errors when I attempted to modprobe
<Freedom> I'm trying to export an SQLite select query into a text file
<Freedom> can anyone show me how
<abe3k> usser : it says alot
<usser> Shak--, modinfo iwl4945, i think the one in ubuntu is 1.2.25
<bjb1959> Can anyone help me? I don't want to install windows but linux won't install any ideas why?
<usser> Shak--, also if u havent already done so install linux-backports
<Shak--> usser: 1.2.23k
<dan_> HELP -- I'm having trouble with disk space -- applications are complaining of no space on device. How do i start the investigation process !!???
<usser> Shak--, it has updated wifi stack
<bobertdos> bjb1959: How far do you get before things go wrong?
<mefisto__> bjb1959: have you tried booting in safe graphics mode?
<test> ohhh ya bobertdos do you know which command that can give an emblem to folder or files?
<usser> Shak--, backports is pretty stable for me on 2.6.24-19 kernel
<Freedom> I'm using SELECT artist.name, album.name FROM album, artist, tags WHERE album.id = tags.album AND artist.id = tags.artist GROUP BY artist.name, album.name ORDER BY artist.name
<abe3k> usser : you want me to pastebin it ?
<Shak--> usser: im on 2.6.25.10, is backports a package in apt?
<Freedom> to export my Amarok artists and albums together
<hosstest> No audio in flash, have libflashsupport installed, any suggestions?
<Freedom> but I need to get it into a text file
<bjb1959> bobertdos, about 1/2 way through the boot process then it drops to the busybox shell
<bobertdos> test: I don't know a command for that, but you can do it under the folder or file's properties, graphically.
<bobertdos> bjb1959: Of the live cd?
<usser> Shak--, 2.6.25? are u on intrepid?
<test> ohhh
<test> hmm got it
<abe3k> usser : here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/m1a096093
<usser> abe3k, try to mount it manually sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt -o loop
<Shak--> usser: no I manually upgraded (tinkering with iwlwifi required it)
<Shak--> usser: so im hardy
<Shak--> *on
<abe3k> usser : ok will do
<slagpit> Hi, I mistyped a command and ran it in the wrong directory. Can someone tell me what the mistyped command did exactly?
<usser> Shak--, hm forget about backports then its for stock kernel only
<bobertdos> hosstest: I just sent jf13 on the quest for flash 10. I offer you the same option, if you wish.
<Shak--> ah ok
<bjb1959> bobertdos, yes. I have tried pclinuxos 2008 livecd and get same thing. the alternate install won't work either
<abe3k> usser : "/dev/scd0: No medium found"
<DigitalFiz> slagpit, depends on what the miss typed command was
<slagpit> the mistyped command was "sudo chmod -x +777 /*/*"
<Shak--> usser: but this is fine now, for some reason I kept getting kernel panics with that other module I compiled, and they increased in frequency over time
<hosstest> bobertdos: are you suggesting that flash 10 is the resolve?  And if so where can I get it?
<bobertdos> bjb1959: Goll, you know, this has been happening to a lot of people ever since hardy came around. I have no idea why.
<dan_> HELP: I'm having trouble with disk space -- applications are complaining of no space on device. How do i start the investigation process !!???
<mefisto__> abe3k: is there a disk in it to mount?
<sdwrage> Hey all.. where is php.ini usually?
<usser> Shak--, yep same problem for me here panics with the newer kernel
<abe3k> mefisto__ : yes
<bjb1959> but why would it happen with pclinux0s 2008 which is Mandriva?? they have nothing to do with hardy
<usser> Shak--, also heavy cpu usage when connecting to networks to the point where computer becomes unusable
<usser> Shak--, many ppl report that
<Slaj_R> Anyone?  Once again, what's the fix for this error:
<usser> abe3k, hm weird... ls /dev/dvd*
<Slaj_R> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<sdwrage> Can anyone tell me where php.ini is usually on ubuntu?
<Shak--> usser: Im not sure if its the newer kernel or that specific wifi module, because if I used the machine with networking disabled it never paniced
<l3d> here is a odd ? the term app mpg123 is there a way to set the volume for that. Like a separate volume control from the main volume.
<bobertdos> hosstest: The first thing I tell people is to purge flash 9 and libflashsupport. Flash 10 can then be found at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<abe3k> usser : "ls: cannot access /dev/dvd*: No such file or directory"
<raDeon> how to make irssi seperate nicknames from the chat text
<usser> Shak--, i suggest go back to hardy stock kernel 2.6.24-19 and install backports module
<sdwrage> Can anyone tell me where PHP.INI is located on ubuntu?
<usser> Shak--, backports is 1.2.25 and as i said its been stable for me
<usser> abe3k, thats weird
<Shak--> usser: I still have that kernel, I'd just have to go back and reconfigure my xorg.conf
<jim_p> goodmorning guys. its about 7.15am here, it a cold morning, so please be patient with me :P
<jasuus> sdwrage : use the phpinfo()
<hosstest> bobertdos:  Thanks
<Shak--> usser: but i'll see if this gives me anymore trouble first
<abe3k> usser : I mounted cdrw and it went perfectly
<usser> abe3k, so you can see the contents and all?
<abe3k> usser : yes , but still its not DVD
<sdwrage> jasuus. I really cant do that right now... you dont know a common place where its usually installed?
<abe3k> usser : can't use dvd player
<bjb1959> guess no one has a clue. thanks though
<usser> abe3k, well try to insert a dvd data disk and mount the same way u did just now
<evilbug> what are the features that  makes ubuntu different from debian?
<Terabyte> a packed irc channel?
<abe3k> usser : ok will do
<Carefree> Hey.
<usser> Shak--, the whole thing has been nothing but trouble to me, iwl driver is half baked with stuff like dynamic wep missing so i cant connect to my college's wifi
<abe3k> usser : something is wrong I think I have to unmount first right ?
<kaushal> hi
<usser> abe3k, yea of course
<kandoUNIX-VMachi> ervveeeeerrrrrrrrrr iiiiiiiiiirrrrrrcccccccc................iiiiiirrrrrrrrccccddddddooooottttnnet.nnnnnnetttttttt
<kandoUNIX-VMachi> asdjaskdddddddh
<kaushal> when i do aptitude update
<Shak--> usser: your college uses encryption on the wifi network? :/
<r00tintheb0x> hi
<abe3k> usser : whats the command for that please ?
<usser> Shak--, yea
<kaushal> i get
<kaushal> W: A error occurred during the signature verification.
<usser> abe3k, sudo umount /mnt
<eligos> hello to all
<bullgard4> I had my T42 Ubuntu 8.04.1 in a local computer club. Back at home in a LAN behind an ADSL router I cannot obtain Internet access. ifconfig returns "inet addr: 192.168.178.11." ping 192.168.178.1 functions. ping 192.168.178.10 functions. ping www.google com does not function. How to obtain Internet access?
<eligos> anyone know why fire fox crashes after a few youtube videos?
<usser> bullgard4, did u ping google.com's ip
<test> bobertdos: how to show a windows that show some script are completed...
<bobertdos> eligos: What version of flash?
<usser> bullgard4, ping 72.14.207.99
<abe3k> usser :"/dev/scd0: No medium found"
<adjioev> eligos: i have simular problem, if i listen music with totem i can then hear sound in youtube videos, have to restart firefox...
<bullgard4> usser: No, I did 'ping www.google.com'.
<test> bobertdos: with command
<usser> bullgard4, try to ping the ip i gave you
<kaushal> hi
<slagpit> I accidently ran "sudo chmod -x +777 /*/*", is there any way to fix that?
<kaushal> when i do aptitude update
<abe3k> usser : its still telling me that everytime I want to mount
<r00tintheb0x> slagpit, are you serious?
<kaushal> i get W: A error occurred during the signature verification.
<bullgard4> ussr
<slagpit> r00tintheb0x: yes, I am serious
<bullgard4> usser: "ping 72.14.207.99" functions.
<r00tintheb0x> slagpit, what would possess you to run something like that...
<usser> bullgard4, so you dont get the correct dns server
<eligos> bobertdos, it says: shockwave flash 9.4 r124
<slagpit> the same thing that posses people to have accidents
<Carefree> rawr
<slagpit> *possesses
<jasuus> sdwrage : you there?
<bobertdos> eligos: Do you have libflashsupport installed?
<r00tintheb0x> slagpit, when you do a "ls -al /" are all your directories there with permissions "drwxrwxrwx"?
<mefisto__> slagpit: so what did you WANT to do?
<usser> bullgard4, do sudo gedit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<r00tintheb0x> brb
<Carefree> is there any gui's for apache?
<jasuus> sdwrage: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<bullgard4> usser: I agree. But the other laptop in my LAN gets the correct DNS server.
<eligos> adjioev, I hear that happens because alsa can't work with two different progrmas at the same time, but my problem is firefox actually crashes when I load another video
<slagpit> if I try to boot ubuntu I get a busybox shell (guessing grub got destroyed)
<slagpit> mefisto__: why does that matter?
<usser> bullgard4, still lets try a public dns why not?
<bullgard4> usser: I do use fixed addresses in my LAN, no DHCP.
<usser> bullgard4, oh even better
<eligos> bobertdos, yes, it's already at it's newest version according to my console
<usser> bullgard4, sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and add nameserver 4.2.2.1 comment out all other nameservers
<kindofabuzz> some reason I'll get logged out and taken back to the gdm screen. any ideas?
<abe3k> usser : maybe I have to restart
<kindofabuzz> like X is crashing or something
<usser> abe3k, try it
<abe3k> usser : ok
<bobertdos> eligos: I hate to keep suggesting flash 10 to people, but that's what I've been doing. It's pretty stable now (especially with FF 3.03 out now), and it doesn't need libflashsupport. libflashsupport is actually the unstable part of it all.
<Slaj_R> Anyone available to answer a package management question?
<eligos> bobertdos, you mean to install flash from the adobe website directly?
<dmsuperman> How can I run fsck on /?
<bobertdos> eligos: Well, yeah, flash 10 is in RC2 status right now. It's in their labs.
<adityag> ﻿how to do i add myself into this group? "www-data" ???
<danbh_intrepid> !fsck | dmsuperman    I think this is it
<ubottu> dmsuperman    I think this is it: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dmsuperman> adityag: adduser
<dmsuperman> danbh_intrepid: I know how to fsck, I want to know how to / I can't run it on mounted filesystems and I can't start linux without mounting it
<bullgard4> usser: I have edited " sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and put in that file " nameserver 4.2.2.1" (This file was empty.)
<bullgard4> usser: What should I do now?
<samsss> im using gnome-main-menu like opensuse menu, and i dont see a tab showing other applications but favourite apps... any idea how to have that tab to change between other apps??
<danbh_intrepid> dmsuperman: from the message that ubottu just sent you, to the whole room: The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check
<usser> bullgard4, cool sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<orbisvicis> any reason why gnome-system-monitor show drstically different memory usage than snmp/free, i.e 380Mb vs 1.93Gb out of 2Gb ?
<curz0r> anyone know what the deal is with support for XMMS ?
<usser> curz0r, its been dropped
<usser> curz0r, xmms is horribly outdated
<bobertdos> !audacious | curz0r
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacious
<usser> !info audacious | curz0r
<bobertdos> !xmms
<ubottu> curz0r: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<curz0r> usser: completely? they just released a new version on Nov 16th, 2007
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<curz0r> I don't like audacious
<Joaquinm> dont use audacious
<alteregoa> !info wine | alteregoa
<Joaquinm> get amarok
<curz0r> crashes a lot
<ubottu> alteregoa, please see my private message
<Joaquinm> is the best player for linux
<zeus> What would cause an I/O error but for only one folder?
<curz0r> I'm not going to run a music player through wine.. that's silly.
<tsukasa1105> hey all, quick question, how do you set which user something runs as in a script (and does it use that users environment variables and such)
<alteregoa> zeus, userrights
<kaushal> hi
<abchirk> hi kaushal
<shogran> wheres the offtopic help
<kaushal> abchirk, hi
<alteregoa> chown -R user:user /folderpath/
<bobertdos> !ot | shogran
<ubottu> shogran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaushal> when i do apt-get update i get W: A error occurred during the signature verification.
<r00tintheb0x> Ive got a question for you all. I made a bash script that i can execute from bash and it works fine. When I use cron to run it it doesn't work.
<curz0r> !info xmms
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<r00tintheb0x> root is set to execute it in cron.
<dmsuperman_> danbh_intrepid: Didn't force a check
<curz0r> penis.
<kaushal> I am using Ubuntu 8.04 amd server
<alteregoa> kaushal, free space?
<danbh_intrepid> dmsuperman_: well, that sucks
<abchirk> r00tintheb0x did you give the full path?
<usser> curz0r, hm, well i suppose you can compile xmms it requires some old packages but i remember i managed to do it at some point
<dmsuperman_> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kaushal> alteregoa, 200GB
<slagpit> r00tintheb0x: if I try to boot into ubuntu I get a busybox shell (guessing grub got messed up)
<r00tintheb0x> yes abchirk /root/bin/xmlripper
<adityag> ﻿ i want to list all the users in www-data group
<r00tintheb0x> does it need to have the .sh extension?
<tsukasa1105> hey all, quick question, how do you set which user something runs as in a script (and does it use that users environment variables and such)
<curz0r> usser yeah I ran into some snags :/ missing libxmms.so.1
<curz0r> *sigh*.. the pains of compiling.
<r00tintheb0x> slagpit, you've jacked all your permissions up from the look of your command.
<orbisvicis> how does free work, whats buffers/cache ?
<bullgard4> usser: It responds: "...[OK]. --  But it still keeps saying: "ping: unkonown host www.google.com"
<Joaquinm>  =curz0r= you should try gentoo hahah
<curz0r> usser; I don't know how far up the chain you are, but do you know if there's a possibility to pick up support for the app again?
<r00tintheb0x> does "ls -al /" return all your directories with permissions of "drwxrwxrwx" or something like that?
<curz0r> Joaquinm: LOLS
<usser> curz0r, first link on google http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<usser> bullgard4, drop www
<Joaquinm>  =curz0r= is really imperative for you tu use xmms ?
<usser> bullgard4, ping google.com
<tritium> curz0r: please keep the channel family-friendly
<curz0r> google skills. I do not has them.
<slagpit> r00tintheb0x: think I would be able to recover files using a live cd disk?
<dmsuperman_> r00tintheb0x: Try it
<kaushal> alteregoa, any clue
<curz0r> tritium: word.
<curz0r> my b
<zeus> What would prevent a sudo chown from changing ownership?
<r00tintheb0x> dmsuperman_, its at my office right now.
<curz0r> usser: thanks
<tsukasa1105> hey all, quick question, how do you set which user something runs as in a script (and does it use that users environment variables and such)
<r00tintheb0x> Im on my Verizon phone dialed up @ 14.4kb/sec
<dmsuperman_> r00tintheb0x: Yes, it will
<r00tintheb0x> lol
<usser> tsukasa1105, man sudo, man sudoers
<bullgard4> usser: "~$ ping google.com; ping: unkonown host google.com"
<abchirk> r00tintheb0x in my crontab I cd into this DIR and then the command...
<usser> bullgard4, hm whats your card name eth0?
<eligos> bobertdos, do you think an rpm package is the best way to go about this?
<r00tintheb0x> cool abchirk i'll give that a go.
<abchirk> cd DIR && command :)
<usser> bullgard4, do you network manager to configure? i believe it has something like restart network option try that
<r00tintheb0x> yeah abchirk :)
<tritium> eligos: try to never resort to rpm packages
<ljsoftnet> how do i upgrade vlc 0.8.6 to 0.9.2?
<jasuus> tsukasall05: not sure what you mean, but you can run a script with the owners permissions via SUID bit
<bullgard4> usser: ifconfig returns eth0 and lo. --  Yes I do use network manager.
<Slaj_R> I have a question about a broken package.  Does someone have a second?
<danbh_intrepid> dmsuperman: try this: sudo touch /forcefsck
<bobertdos> eligos: No, for Ubuntu, the tar.gz is best.
<usser> ljsoftnet, theres instructions on the web, in short add this to /etc/apt/sources.list "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/ubuntu hardy main"
<usser> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get update
<dmsuperman> danbh_intrepid: Alright, just a moment
<eligos> tritium, I wanna install adobe flash player a tar.gz, an rpm and a YUM (wich I have no idea of what it is) are the only options
<adityag> ﻿﻿i want to list all the users in www-data group ...........lid is asking me to install some packages any other function/cmd?
<usser> ljsoftnet, sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc, and sudo apt-get install vlc
<Joaquinm>  =eligos= yum is for suse
<usser> bullgard4, you can try sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0
<r00tintheb0x> Slaj_R, how did you break an apt package?
<r00tintheb0x> crappy repos...
<jim_p> eligos: extract that ar.xg somewhere. there is an installatio script you run
<savage--> hello
<eligos> bobertdos, ok, I'll give tar.gz a try
<jim_p> eligos: *tar.gz
<tritium> eligos: yes, I know
<Slaj_R> r00tintheb0x: I don't know, I get this message when updating samba: 216.165.154.121
<jim_p> hi savage--
<savage--> i'm having trouble with my recent ubuntu 8 installation, maybe anyone can provide pointers? I'm getting the following error: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<r00tintheb0x> Slaj_R, thats the whole message?
<Slaj_R> Oops, wrong copy and paste.  Hold on...
<savage--> I can definitely see libgcc when I do 'locate libgcc' , it's in /lib/ and also some other matches in /usr/lib...
<r00tintheb0x> Slaj_R, dont paste too much.
<eligos> Joaquinm, no wonder I was lost. Is Joaquin your real name? if you don't mind me asking
<Slaj_R> r00tintheb0x: just one line.
<barbarella> Joaquinm:for fedora
<r00tintheb0x> ok go
<jim_p> savage--: are you getting that error while compiling?
<savage--> jim_p, nope, just getting it when i try to launch firefox
<aviar> Is there a place where ubuntu kept/keeps a log of all the commands made?
<bullgard4> usser: I do not know the exact network manager command to restart network manager. --  I have done  sudo ifdown eth0, sudo ifup eth0. My IBM T42 Thinkpad computer  still does not find google.com
<savage--> jim_p, this was working fine, but then I accidentally copied everthing from /lib to /usr/lib32/
<savage--> jim_p, then I removed all the files that I copied over there
<r00tintheb0x> aviar, you can check ~/.bash_history
<jasuus> LOL
<savage--> jim_p, I've tried running ldconfig, but doesn't seem to help (sorry I'm kind of new at this)
<tritium> aviar: no
<hosstest> Flash 10 solved my audio issues, thanks!!
<Slaj_R> r00tintheb0x: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/samba_3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.5_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<Hackerlife> Ok guys, i'm having trouble with my partitions, for some reason my partiton says i'm using like almost 30 gigs of 34 gigs, when i know i'm only using like 5 gigs. i need to change this partition, how do i fix this??? thanks in advance
<jim_p> savage--: do you have this package installed >> libgcc1 ?
<r00tintheb0x> Slaj_R, you need to do a google search for " subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 102"
<Carefree> What's one thing I can do with ubuntu?
<tsukasa1105> everything?
<Hackerlife> rofl
<jasuus> Carefree: p0rn
<r00tintheb0x> Carefree, you can make biscuts with it.
<savage--> jim_p, yep, apt-get install libgcc1 says it's already at the newest version...
<shogran> i canjt think of anything i have left to do with ubuntu.. ive done it all
<shogran> probably not... but ive done alot..
<Hackerlife> d) all of the above...
<Carefree> Can I put a nintendo DS toolchain/compiler on it?
<usser> bullgard4, ok click on the network manager applet in your upper right corner(looks like two monitors), i presume you use manual configuration
<usser> bullgard4, so click manual Configuration
<jim_p> savage--: let me thing of a way to circumvent it. firefox 3 right?
<tsukasa1105> why not, its linux, you can do anything with linux
<toshiba> do u have hacking program for ubuntu ? for all
<Hackerlife> ok one more try: hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.
<jenny> hey there guys can someone help me?
<savage--> jim_p, right, but i'm seeing it with other programs that require this library
<zeus> How do I delete a file that will not delete even with sudo rm -r ?
<usser> bullgard4, once you done that a window should open, switch to dns tab
<shogran> if you can do it on windoows.. i can show you how on ubuntu carefree( in most cases involving actual windoes)
<bobertdos> hosstest: Now something I give to people when flash 10 works out: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/ -- This is pretty much the "official" blog that tracks its development for Linux.
<bullgard4> usser: Ok, I have clicked on 'manual configuration'.
<savage--> jim_p, it was working fine earlier today but somehow I think I messed it up when I copied into that other lib directory :-(
<FAJ> zeus:  sudo srm -r <path to file>  ......................
<jasuus> zeus: um, rm -f
<usser> bullgard4, switch to dns tab
<toshiba> can any 1 help me plz
<curz0r> usser: awesome. yeah the problem I had with the missing libxmms.so.1 error was because it was installed to a poopy location. page / instructions gave the correct prefix. thanks again.
<jim_p> savage--: :O
<FAJ> !ask } toshiba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask } toshiba
<jenny> \hey guys can someone help me?????????????
<bullgard4> usser: I am on the DNS tab.
<FAJ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jasuus> jenny: ask your question
<savage--> jim_p, hopefully you can help :)
<toshiba> do u know any hacking program ?
<jasuus> toshiba: www.google.com
<FAJ> toshiba:  this is really not the right place to talk about hacking.
<tritium> toshiba: please stay on topic.  This channel is for support.
<toshiba> plz tell me :(
<usser> bullgard4, unlock it and add 208.67.222.222 to the list
<NiKeCRu666> hello people
<shogran> toshiba - pm me
<usser> bullgard4, and this one 208.67.220.220
<Slaj_R> r00tintheb0x: thanks a lot!
<usser> bullgard4, these are public dns servers
<jenny> hello guys can someone help me with a sound problem?
<zeus> How do I access an inaccessible file due to I/O error?
<danbh_intrepid> toshiba: all hacking discussion should go to #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-dev
<NiKeCRu666> does someone play Tibia on line game?
<Jazzy_Jeff> toshiba togo www.christianity.com for the hacking program   :P
<kindofabuzz> lol
<bullgard4> usser: It displays: "DNS Servers: 42.42.42.1; Search domains: alien.c-base.org, cbrp3-base.org, c-base.org."
<toshiba> ok guys thx
<zeus> How do I access an inaccessible file due to I/O error?
<FAJ> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<toshiba> i love guys :)
<eligos> jenny, what's your issue?
<jenny> ﻿hello guys can someone help me with a sound problem?
<jenny> oh k
<usser> bullgard4, are any of those sound familiar?
<jenny> ummm i upgraded to hardy and the sounds doesnt seem to be working,...for youtube cds or anything
<shogran> jenny : did you download aoss yet?
<jim_p> savage--: dont you remember the file you copied?
<jenny> yes i did shogran...
<eligos> jenny, but it was working properly in previous versions of ubuntu?
<usser> bullgard4, remove all those and add dns's i gave you earlier and search domains just add anything: workgroup for example
<zeus> How do I access an inaccessible file due to I/O error?
<jenny> the problem is the sound not just the browser
<Hackerlife> hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.
<shogran> jenny:i see,, hmmm. do you have it all set up in your sound settings as oss or alsa?
<Ishnu-> Does anyone know of a way to activate a program when a specific folder is opened?
<savage--> jim_p, Yes.. it's right there in /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<savage--> jim_p, I'm not sure why these programs can't find it...
<jim_p> savage--: well they may need it somewhere else
<jenny> i have it set to alsa shogran..but ive tried all of them...i can even make beeps or any sort of test noise
<savage--> jim_p, do you have that in /usr/lib32?
<shogran> Jenny: damn... what soundcard are you using?
<savage--> jim_p, interesting, so I copied that file from /lib to /usr/lib32, and now when I run firefox I get: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<jim_p> savage--: yea mine is in /lib
<bullgard4> usser:  208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 are not familiar to me.
<jenny> ummm let me check shorgran
<firestorm> oh ya
<jim_p> savage--: do not copy files here and there lol
<firestorm> i cant see my shares on my windows pc on my network
<firestorm> the other pcs on my network work
<savage--> jim_p, yes I've learned that the hard way :)
<firestorm> but not mine
<jenny> i can remeber the command that will tell me...do u know it?
<kaushal> can any one help me here
<tritium> savage--: what are you doing moving system files like that?
<jim_p> firestorm: do you use samba?
<usser> bullgard4, thats from a company called opendns that provides publicly accesible dns servers
<bullgard4> usser: I do not understand your message: " remove all those and add dns's i gave you earlier and search domains just add anything: workgroup for example."
<firestorm> default ubuntu 8.4
<tsukasa1105> so like i screwed up my apt-get packages somehow, like, mplayer is installed but libavcodec isnt, and i manually install the dependency for libavcodec which then makes apt-get uninstall mplayer since it depends on that but it wasnt installed and it just realized that
<firestorm> im gonna say ya
<tritium> jenny: lspci -v may help you find it
<NiKeCRu666> hello people.can someone help me with this please? how can i configure my 3D aceleration?
<tsukasa1105> so how do i fix it
<savage--> jim_p, is there a way I can restore the /usr/lib32/ directory to how it was before when I first installed 8.04?
<jenny> tritium...i remember someone told me some other command.
<usser> bullgard4, in the DNS tab under DNS servers remove whatever is there and add 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<jim_p> savage--: the whole directory? no
<jenny> a short comman like that one
<bullgard4> The search domains  alien.c-base.org, cbrp3-base.org, c-base.org are from my local computer club, and I am now at home.
<usser> bullgard4, under search domains add workgroup
<shogran> hmmm...
<tritium> savage--: ?
<usser> bullgard4, right it happened because you set the ip manually, those settings are usually obtained from dhcp server
<savage--> tritium, I accidentally copied /lib into /usr/lib32
<jenny> i rmember someone told me what to type to find it...it listed a bunch of things but i found it ...
<usser> bullgard4, since you dont use dhcp at home they didnt get updated
<bullgard4> usser: I have done " in the DNS tab under DNS servers remove whatever is there and add 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220."
<savage--> tritium, so then I just did a find for the most recently modified files (to find the ones I copied over) and then removed them.
<usser> bullgard4, and so you are unable to resolve domain names because the dns server from computer club cannot be contacted
<usser> bullgard4, cool
<savage--> tritium, and now it seems that certain things aren't behaving properly
<firestorm> so ya why cant i see my windows shares on my pc, other xp machines have no problem seeing them, and my linux can see hte other machines shares fine
<tritium> savage--: if you must, reinstall, libgcc1
<usser> bullgard4, under search domains remove everything and add workgroup
<savage--> tritium, ok let me try that... can I do it via apt-get?
<tritium> savage--: yes: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgcc1
<tritium> savage--: note that you need that file at /lib/libgcc_s.so.1
<tritium> (where the package provides it)
<bullgard4> usser: I have done " under search domains remove everything and add workgroup"
<usser> bullgard4, cool now close network manager and try ping google.com
<savage--> tritium, ok it's there.... and I tried running the program again but I still get error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<savage--> tritium, is a reboot required?
<Thanatos> Anyone here have able to access a windows network share from hardy? If so, how?
<jenny> does antyone know the command to get my audio cards or driver to be displayed????
<firestorm> Thanatos, i can
<usser> Thanatos, the trick is to provide full path to the share
<firestorm> but not on my pc
<tritium> savage--: ldconfig may need to be run
<FAJ> hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.  and when i click on properties of filesystem it only shows 12 gbs for both home and root, not the 36 it should.  any help please
<danbh_intrepid> jenny: you could try lshw
<tritium> savage--: try sudo ldconfig -v, and then run your program again
<usser> Thanatos, theres a bug in gnome-vfs that prevents gnome from displaying shares when you just open smb://servername
<firestorm> when i go to mitch-pc(my pc) its just blank in there
<bullgard4> usser: I have done "close network manager and try ping google.com". It responds 0% packets lost.
<usser> Thanatos, you have to use smb://servername/sharename
<firestorm> but other computers on the network work
<savage--> tritium, ok, just ran ldconfig but still same error -- it's really strange because it's right there in /lib
<usser> bullgard4, paste the whole line
<firestorm> usser why does it work with some computers but not others for me
<savage--> tritium, could it be a path thing perhaps?
<tritium> savage--: you get this error when?
<usser> bullgard4, line after --- google.com ping statistics ---
<bullgard4> usser: What whole line should I paste?
<activeuser> 有说中文的没有？
<savage--> tritium, when I try to run the firefox executable
<Thanatos> usser, i'm trying that now. thanks
<FAJ> !ch | activeuser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<shogran> i gotta go jenny, please get better soon. im sorry your sick
<savage--> tritium, when I run ldconfig -v I can see it first loading up libraries from /lib
<FAJ> !ja | activeuser
<ubottu> activeuser: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<usser> firestorm, beats me... i have same problem it works on some computers
<usser> firestorm, but not the others
<tritium> savage--: I'm not sure, then
<activeuser> china
<savage--> hmmm
<bullgard4> usser: I have got now Internet access to http://www.google.de!
<eligos> ok, I downloaded the tar.gz, now how do I install it?
<physically_fit> !cn | activeuser
<ubottu> activeuser: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<usser> bullgard4, cool. so it was incorrect dns settings
<FAJ> hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.  and when i click on properties of filesystem it only shows 12 gbs for both home and root, not the 36 it should.  any help please
<firestorm> so wait usser how do i see the one htat doesnt work? in the gui
<bullgard4> usser: Please be more specific: What DNS setting was wrong with me?
<usser> firestorm, specify the full path ie if on windows machine you have a share named Share then in file manager type smb://serverip/Share
<r2s> is there a paid service in google that will rank up your website in search results for a specific keyword?
<jenny> what does it mean if it says i should run this command aas a super user?
<usser> firestorm, ip would be better because it will definitely work as opposed to hostname which ubuntu fails to resolve oftentimes
<FAJ> !sudo | jenny
<ubottu> jenny: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<savage--> tritium, could I use the synaptic package manager to reinstall all of my installed packages?
<firestorm> ok how do i set the path in the gui like i would windows
<danbh_intrepid> dmsuperman: did it work?
<usser> bullgard4, the addresses that u added in manual configuration in network manager. the one u had before were not up to date.
<FAJ> hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.  and when i click on properties of filesystem it only shows 12 gbs for both home and root, not the 36 it should.  any help please
<kristjan_> what's this ".gvfs" thing in $home?
<eligos> can any one tell me how to install a tar.gz ??
<FAJ> eligos:  you have to extract it and compile it:
<FAJ> !compile | eligos
<ubottu> eligos: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tritium> savage--: yes, but that would take a very long time.
<firestorm> usser im new to ubuntu how do i set the directory path in the file window
<FAJ> any help anyone?
<savage--> tritium, i'm trying it now:-)
<bruenig> firestorm: type it
<tritium> savage--: I'd advise against it
<dmsuperman> danbh_intrepid: I restarted into recovery mode and did it
<dmsuperman> danbh_intrepid: The problem was that wasn't it
<Ishnu-> ﻿Is there a way to view all folders open? lsof lists all files open, and I want something like that, but with folders.
<dmsuperman> danbh_intrepid: And those errors I was getting can't be found in my syslog anywhere
<bullgard4> usser: Thank you very much for your help.
<usser> firestorm, click on little icon to the very left of address bar
<eligos> FAJ, but there's no code, just a file called "flashplayer-installer"
<usser> firestorm, that should turn it into text field in which u can enter the address
<FAJ> eligos:  then just double click on it?
<Thanatos> usser, I'm trying to access my windows share. In nautilus I'm putting "smb:///desktop/d/" where d is a folder that I am sharing. and it says "couldn't find ....."
<firestorm> ah ic thanks
<eligos> FAJ, I did, nothing happened
<FAJ> eligos:  have you installed flashplugin-nonfree yet?  that may be what you are looking for
<brian_> has anyone ever heard of kubuntu killing HDDs?
<FAJ> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<brian_> on a desktop
<usser> Thanatos, try to substitute desktop for the actual ip address of your windows machine
<firestorm> hm
<firestorm> i think i see why
<FAJ> hi fdisk and df -h are giving me different reports of my system file sizes.  I am trying to use gparted, but it says that the drive i want to shrink (which is /) is 30 gbs, while i know i only have about 2 gbs of stuff in it.  i need some help thanks.  and when i click on properties of filesystem it only shows 12 gbs for both home and root, not the 36 it should.  any help please
<firestorm> in the other pcs on my network the password was just blank
<trollboy_> what's up with W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox_3.0.2+build6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_all.deb
<firestorm> but on mine i had to enter the actual user password
<firestorm> but you dont have to do that on xp
<firestorm> so i dunno why the settings are different
<firestorm> also whats the best music player i guess most similar to wmp11
<usser> firestorm, i dont think such an abomination exists on linux
<Thanatos> usser, It's still not finding it. It's so frustrating, cuz it worked in Gutsy.
<dmsuperman> firestorm: You might want to try amaroK
<usser> firestorm, try rhythmbox amarok but they would be more similar to itunes
<dmsuperman> firestorm: Exaile is a more basic one
<usser> Thanatos, hm can you ping the ip?
<Thanatos> firestorm, vlc media player works just fine
<firestorm> ok how do i get those
<jenny> does anyone know the command to run to get my sound card name?? still trying to figure it out
<firestorm> ya i know vlc would work but i want like an organized list of my music
<firestorm> playlists etc
<firestorm> whats the apt get command for those players
<firestorm> i also need to get mp3 support
<Thanatos> usser, Ping returns a surprisingly long time of about 900ms, but it works
<mefisto__> jenny: asoundconf list
<tritium> firestorm: for your benefit, learn to search for them in synaptic, and install them from there
<gbear14275> does gparted support jfs partitions?
<tritium> !mp3 | firestorm
<ubottu> firestorm: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usser> Thanatos, thats weird providing the whole path always worked for me. are u sure you got the name of the share right? in windows you can set it to whatever you want it doesnt have to necessarily be the same as folder name
<gbear14275> I am trying to create one as a logical drive but the option does not seem to be available
<usser> Thanatos, oh my... on a local network?
<samsss> http://primates.ximian.com/~jpr/Screenshot-gnome-main-menu-1.png       can someone check this image, im missing the "show:" tab--- pleease
<lliw00> is there any reason i would be getting a socket error when using xsupplicant/
<Thanatos> usser, make that .900 ms
<randancing> Jenny. I tried the command that tritium gave you and it works on 7.10. Give it a try.
<jenny> im on 8.04
<usser> Thanatos, hehe thats a big difference :)
<tritium> jenny: it will still work
<firestorm> i suppose tritium but isnt apt get faster is there a way to search for similar named things in apt get
<jenny> and what was the command again..and i need to run as super user..so do i just put sudo before it?
<usser> Thanatos, double check the share name
<tritium> firestorm: no, synaptic is simply a front-end to apt-get
<tritium> firestorm: you can use "apt-cache search <foo>"
<firestorm> ya i know but fast in that i dont have to use a gui
<tritium> firestorm: yes, use apt-cache search, then
<firestorm> alright thanks
<gbear14275> ﻿can anyone suggest a partition program that supports jfs, gparted does not seem to
<jenny> tritium: ﻿nd what was the command again..and i need to run as super user..so do i just put sudo before it?
<tritium> jenny: what are you trying to do?
<jenny> the sommand u gave me to enter for my sound card name...i did but i t didnt work cause i have to enter it as super user....and i dont know how
<firestorm> arg
<tritium> jenny: you don't need sudo to use "lspci"
<prohna> i wanna do an HD install of damn small linux is there anyway i can do that from this ubuntu install and dual boot?
<prohna> without losing ubuntu
<tritium> jenny: you can also try "lshw -class sound"
<Radit> how do i search for files in ubuntu?
<tritium> !locate | Radit
<ubottu> Radit: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<tritium> Radit: there are others, such as "find", "whereis", "which"
<subone> hi, i dunno what i did but now everytime i load up m,y computer i get the desktop wallpaper without icons, my irc, and then no gnome-panel, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Radit> tritium: thanks, i'll try
<jenny> tritium..first one doesnt tell me..and second one says...run as super user
<Thanatos> firestorm, how did you get access to ur windows network share?
<subone> and apparently compiz is running too
<prohna> subone: stop compiz
<firestorm> Thanatos, ya
<subone> kill it?
<prohna> subone: sure
<firestorm> Thanatos, smb://mitch-pc/media/
<firestorm> is mine
<firestorm> so you have to know your computers computer name
<subone> ok now i have no window manager running either lol
<firestorm> and the name of the shared folder
<firestorm> and then it asked me to login
<jenny> ﻿tritium..first one doesnt tell me..and second one says...run as super user
<subone> so now what
<SebNaitsabes> jenny: yes if it says super user
<SebNaitsabes> jenny:  sudo yep
<tritium> jenny: you'd have to look carefully at the output of "lspci -v"
<SebNaitsabes> jenny:  or if it's a graphical application you want to run you could do gksudo
<subone> is there a way to run a console in X from another virtual terminal? that would make this a little easier
<tritium> jenny: regarding your 2nd question, "sudo lshw -class sound"
<Radit> I'm looking for calendar*.ics, i  used: locate calendar*.ics; even though there is a file named calendar.ics in my system locate doesn't find it
<SebNaitsabes> jenny:  and output of commands such as lspci, may be a bit  confussing to understand, if your new to Linux
<lliw00> can anyone tell me why im getting a socket error in hardy about xsupplicant
<Thanatos> exit
<prohna> if i use gparted to create a new partition to install dsl to will it screw up my ubuntu install?
<SebNaitsabes> probhna: well yes if you accidently delete Ubuntu
<Radit> ﻿I'm looking for calendar*.ics, i  used: locate calendar*.ics; even though there is a file named calendar.ics in my system locate doesn't find it
<SebNaitsabes> prohna: if you accidently delete the Ubuntu partitoin
<Radit> am i doing something wrong?
<Spherous> Hey, I installed Songbird and it ran right, but I accidentally deleted the folder, so I redownloaded it and now when I open it I get a line in the middle of my screen that I can resize but all thats there is a black box... any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> prohna:  ,but  you should be able to put DSL on another partition and  edit Grub if it does not already do it, so both can boot
<prohna> SebNaitsabes: so if im careful and dont touch this partition i can do this?
<subone> prohna: you still there?
<prohna> subone: yeah
<subone> what now :p
<SebNaitsabes> probhna: but dual booting is a bit sucky, why not just do  DSL in a virtualmachien inside Ubuntu?
<prohna> subone: can you open a terminal?
<SebNaitsabes> probhna: well if you got at least 512MB RAM that is
<subone> prohna: virtual terminal
<prohna> SebNaitsabes: i only have 512 :)
<SebNaitsabes> prohna: that's enough
<subone> prohna: idk how to run one in X without any terminal open or alt+f2
<prohna> subone: yer not even in gnome?
<schnoods> anyone know if there is a GTK equivelant of Krita ?
<subone> prohna: yeah but gnome-panel hasnt started
<subone> or crashed on load or something
<prohna> subone: what if you hit alt f2
<prohna> nothing?
<SebNaitsabes> prohna:  yep dual booting two Linux distros would suck quite a lot,   having the second in a virtual machine though, would be pretty good, and then you can use both at same time
<subone> nothing
<subone> tried that :p
<prohna> subone: idk then
<subone> prohna: i can use the virtual terminal of course
<jasuus_> schnoods: yea, GIMP :)
<prohna> SebNaitsabes: i should just install dsl to this other tower here
<prohna> SebNaitsabes: but i only got on monitor lol
<subone> anyone else then?
<Anon9050> anyone what to try this one:  how to rename the home directory !
<SebNaitsabes> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<SebNaitsabes> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jim_p> Anon9050: the /home or /home/user ?
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | SebNaitsabes
<ubottu> SebNaitsabes: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<SebNaitsabes> prohna: think there's a good way to share two computers on same monitor
<SebNaitsabes> prohna: but not sure
<Anon9050>  home/user
<subone> im linking my website here just so that i can try to open firefox at least :p http://subone.org
<Anon9050> There has got to be an easy way to code this
<SebNaitsabes> prohna:  and there are ways you can use the other computer without  having the screen plugged in to it,  I just thought of something
<subone> nope that didnt work...
<Scottas> goodmorning
<subone> how do you run an app in X from a virtual terminal?
<Anon9050> usermod -l for the username works great but when I try to rename the directory it crashes
<adityag> ﻿"sudo chmod -R 0760 *" modifies only the current folder(not the folders in that current folder) . how to make it recursive in the directories too?
<generic> dose any one else have problems playing custom sounds on the login window?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the file /etc/resolv.conf? (I am using network-manager and no DHCP in a LAN behind an ADSL router.)
<jenny> SEBNAITSABES CHECK UR PM
<Anon9050> Geniric: ass file to /usr/share/sounds
<tritium> bullgard4: to define domain name servers
<generic> Anon9050: Ok i will try that
<tritium> bullgard4: see "man resolv.conf"
<Anon9050> generic  are you there
<generic> yes
<Anon9050> move the .wav file to the Desktop first
<generic> ok
<Anon9050> then:  cd Desktop
<SebNaitsabes> !sound > jenny
<ubottu> jenny, please see my private message
<generic> why not just put it in usr/ahare/sounds
<Anon9050> then sudo cp nameoffile.wav /usr/share/sounds
<generic> ok
<Anon9050> than go back and search for file in the login manager
<nownot> is there a way to see what caused my system to reboot?
<tritium> generic: it's not generally advisable to drop files into system directories
<tritium> generic: if you want to make system-level changes on your machine, use the directories under /usr/local/
<bullgard4> tritium: man revolv.conf is incomprehensible to me. --  How is it possible that it contained not the address of my ADSL router although my computer had Internet access before I visited a local computer club last night?
<generic> Anon9050: Thanks alot! thats always been alittle promlem on my back howd u know?
<Anon9050> tritium what is the risk !!
<tritium> bullgard4: I'd have to know more about your configuration
<nownot> is there a way to see what caused my system to reboot?
<tritium> Anon9050: overwriting files under package-management is one.  That's the purpose of providing the /usr/local/ directory structure.
<tritium> nownot: logs under /var/log/
<Anon9050> tritium explain further please
<nownot> tritium: which one theres like 50
<bullgard4> tritium: I have 2 Ubuntu 8.04.1 laptop computers in a LAN using network-manager and fixed addresses behind an ADSL router.
<schnoods> anyone know if there is a GTK equivelant of Krita ? which isnt GIMP :P
<generic> also does know if you can veiw a chm in the term? I tried the more file.chm thing but the encoding went crazy
<danbh_intrepid> generic: I think there is a wine program for that
<tritium> bullgard4: if you're using fixed addresses, network-manager will ignore them
<generic> no i can veiw chms in the gui with xchm i meant in the shell
<tritium> bullgard4: note from /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian that "Only devices that are *not* listed in /etc/network/interfaces are managed by NM.
<subone> is there something i should run before gnome-panel? because i tried to run it and it didnt... it just sat there... i got metacity running
<tritium> subone: you shouldn't be running gnome-panel manually
<generic> can some one help?
<subone> tritium: well i have little choice i asked for help and nobody answered
<|0sts0u|> nownot: start with kern.log and syslog
<tritium> subone: nobody is forcing you to run gnome-panel manually
<generic> subon: was the panel worjing automaticly before?
<bullgard4> tritium: Thank you for answering. I will need more time to think about that and to understand.
<subone> tritium: i didnt say they were... what do you recommend i do just call my laptop a loss and reinstall or try to do something about it?
<tritium> subone: I didn't see your initial question.  What's the problem?
<subone> hi, i dunno what i did but now everytime i load up m,y computer i get the desktop wallpaper without icons, my irc, and then no gnome-panel, can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<tritium> bullgard4: if you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces, please, I'll look at it
<subone> i've since killed compiz and started metacity, but idk what now
<tritium> subone: have you restarted gdm?
<Alyxander> hey room whats a program to allow me to view file metadata?
<subone> gdm... lemme try
<generic> gdm is login i think he means gtk
<tritium> subone: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<generic> ?
<tritium> generic: no, I mean gdm
<tritium> subone: switch to a v.c. before you try that
<generic> isnt gdm login only
<tritium> generic: it invokes Z
<tritium> X, rather
<Anon9050> tritium i went to /usr/local/  no place for sounds  mkdir  placed file  login does not see the file !
<subone> tritium: i only have vterminal :p
<tritium> generic: if you don't believe me, try killing it ;)
<Alyxander> hey room whats a program to allow me to view file metadata?
<subone> tritium:  i tried running gnome-terminal but it didnt work
<generic> o so resarting gdm resarts X window system too?
<tritium> generic: yes, give it a try, if you like
<subone> `sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart` or ` sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart &` ?
<Serway> Hey, can someone help me with a simple command to set my computer to sleep 15 minutes from now? thanks!!!!
<Serway> im on intrepid btw
<tritium> Anon9050: did you configure the system sound to be that file?
<Anon9050> No
<Anon9050> Got me
<bullgard4> tritium: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392190
<generic> tritium no ive seen in for my self when installing gnome on arch i just never caught it i geuss
<tritium> subone: you don't need the &
<subone> k
<subone> tritium: syntax error missing required parameter
<firestorm> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tritium> subone: check your spelling
<Alyxander> hey room whats a program to allow me to view file metadata?
<generic> try to sudo it
<Anon9050> tritium:  Thank you very much.  I learned something new.  Thats always worth it for me.
<generic> it its not ur spelliing ;)
<subone> nope not my spelling
<generic> try to sudo it
<subone> i did
<generic> whats the command?
<tritium> Anon9050: no problem :)
<tritium> generic: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<firestorm> oh ya
<firestorm> whats up with the regular multiverse and universe sections in the apt thing
<tritium> bullgard4: so your ADSL router is 192.168.178.1?
<generic> hmm it should work
<bullgard4> tritium: Yes.
<Alyxander> hey room whats a program to allow me to view file metadata?
<Anon9050> tritium:  want to try a stab at my problem?  How do you rename the /home/username  directory
<tritium> bullgard4: what's in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<subone> hmm i got gnome-terminal to diplay but theres nothing in it its just all black lol
<subone> no menu either lol
<Anon9050> usermod -d and mv  do not work!  the system crashes  even when done at root
<generic> Anon9050: u mean to rename the user name directory?
<tritium> Anon9050: if you do that, you'll have to chown all the files below it, and edit /etc/passwd to reflect the change in the user's $HOME
<firestorm> whats up with the universe multiverse and nothing things in software add remover
<bullgard4> tritium: Now there is one line: 'nameserver 192.168.178.1'.
<nomingzi> i m newbie, pls advise me how to create VPN connection to remote VPN server ?
<generic> all config files you run under the usernam work work after a rename
<subone> tritium: invoke-rc.d man says i need two params "name" and "action"
<generic> i think ull need to renam the user
<Anon9050> How is that usually done?  There has to be an easy way to code this.
<tritium> subone: then you're not calling it properly.  I gave you the proper command.
<generic> their probably is but ive never needed to do this srry i cant help
<joseph_> Could anybody help me sort out my repositories? It's all messed up
<subone> tritium: how am I not calling it properly you only gave me 1 parameter i just told you man says you need two
<tritium> bullgard4: that would be correct
<tritium> subone: I gave you the name: gdm and the action: restart
<nomingzi> how to i setup a VPN connection to remote VPN device/server ?
<tritium> subone: how are name + action not two parameters?
<subone> tritium: ah i didnt see your second post
<tritium> subone: all my posts said "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<subone> my bad i missed the gdm completely
<Anon9050> tritium:  cd /home/username chown chgrp *
<bullgard4> tritium: How is it possible that network-manager overwrote this line last night when I visited a local computer club and used its WLAN?
<favro> joseph_: can you paste the file /etc/apt/sources.list?
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<joseph_> ok
<firestorm> whats up with the universe multiverse and nothing things in software add remover
<tritium> bullgard4: that's what it does.  When you roam, it acquires new DNS servers via DHCP, and modifies your /etc/resolv.conf accordingly so that you have domain name resolution
<bullgard4> tritium: Thank you for explaining.
<tritium> bullgard4: no problem
<matiu> Is there a script like freebsd's portaudit ?
<matiu> That would hook the rss feed from ubuntu's security announcements http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<joseph_> favro: I exaggerate with the use of ultamatix   http://paste.ubuntu.com/53095/
<matiu> to a command line tool that would tell me which package versions I have installed that are listed on the USN page..
 * ghoti waves
<ghoti> Can anyone tell me if there's a tool for ubuntu that does what "portaudit" does in FreeBSD?  That is, report which security notices affect packages installed on a particular system?
<favro> joseph_: I would put a comment (#) in front of the ultamatix lines then sudo apt-get update
<Anon9050> tritium:  I took a look at tree and all the files have the new user name EXCEPT THE HOME DIRECTORY FILE !
<favro> joseph_: the rest looks fine
<joseph_> favro:  why is it that I get a gpg key missing when I add wine repositories
<tritium> Anon9050: so you're going to rename the directory next?
<subone> tritium: well that didnt work i had to restart
<favro> joseph_: afaik the gpg key is a seperate d/load
<tritium> subone: and what happened after a reboot?
<joseph_> ok, thanks
<subone> same thing
<subone> compiz is running, xchat, desktop wallpaper... nohting else
<Anon9050> done that at root by:  usermod -d newuser name    than  mv oldusername newusername    at that point the system crashes,  nothing works.
<Anon9050> I reverse the code and place the old name back and everything comes back
<subone> is there some logs i should be checking?
<Anon9050> Twelve hours later,  I toast !!
<tritium> Anon9050: yes, you'd not want to run that command as that same user
<|0sts0u|> Anon9050 are you trying to move your user directory while you are logged in as either user? Access violations
<Anon9050> no i'm doing this as root
<tritium> Anon9050: root, or using sudo as one of those two users?
<Anon9050> ROOT ONLY !!
<quasimodo> is it possible to get a recent rubygems installation on ubuntu? the apt version is 1.1 (ancient) and gem update --system tells that is 'disabled on debian' and one should use apt-get.. which is bullshit too, because on debian gem update --system works fine..
<Anon9050> system crashes
<tritium> Anon9050: no need for all-caps.  You've enabled the root account?
<Anon9050> yes
<quasimodo> tired of installing things by hand.. when i do this, i choose gentoo..
<tritium> Which, of course, we don't advise.
<FatalError> How do I figure out who owns a particular package in apt?
<tritium> !language | quasimodo
<ubottu> quasimodo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vr8mf> hi, it is possible to configure network conection from terminal? or i can add the network icon in my menu in any way?
<DistoJunky> Aloha
<Anon9050> the only thing that I have not tried is a cold boot,  i concerned with the system unstable,  it might not come back up !
<quasimodo> huh?
<subone> tritium: any other suggestions?
<quasimodo> well, sorry i bothered you...
<quasimodo> hope to not see you again in this case... friendly here...
<tritium> quasimodo: in other words, please don't use foul language in this channel
<Jordan_U> quasimodo: Looks like intrepid has rubygems 1.9, you could backport it
<tritium> subone: no, sorry
<subone> its funny i would have thought someone would have pointed me to some logs by now
<Jordan_U> subone: logs for?
<tritium> subone: did you look at the logs under /var/log/?
<subone> tritium: which?
<subone> Jordan_U: idk, something that would tell me why i booted into X with only xchat and nothing else, no gnome-panel or anything
<mhz128> hi all
<mhz128> is there any way to change desktop icon size? not individually
<tritium> subone: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is where I'd start
<subone> ok
<FatalError> because xchat 2.8.4 has a nasty file descriptor leak... it's been fixed in newer versions, but the version in the hardy repo has the bug
<Anon9050> mhz128: I'm kinda slow with these things.  How bout..........increase the font size
<Jordan_U> subone: Try logging out, log in to the "failsafe terminal" session from gdm then run "gnome-session 2>&1 | tee gnome-session-output.txt"
<DistoJunky> anyone else running ubuntu on a powerpc?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | DistoJunky
<ubottu> DistoJunky: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Snipefast> how do i get stacks on awn working
<person> hi i have a problem. i'm a new linux user, currently on 8.04 hardy heron. i am having troubles with my audio, i can't get any audio to play throuhg firefox (ie youtube) and now i can only get vlc to play because i terminated pulseaudio and switched vlc to alsa
<HoldenManiaC> hello
<subone> fixed :D
<person> can anyone help me?
<SebNaitsabes> !sound > person
<ubottu> person, please see my private message
<simon_b> hi all!
<subone> someone in linux told me to delete gnome2 and gnome2_private and restart X and it worked
<SebNaitsabes> person:  yes there are issues with pulseaudio in hardy, and it can effect youtbue videos this has happended to me
<Snipefast> me too try in console while true; do sleep 0; done
<Jordan_U> person: If you want all applications to use alsa rather than try to use pulseaudio change everything to alsa in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<subone> thanks for everynes help
<Snipefast> where is gnome 2 located
<person> alright, i tried what you guys said including what the bot said and still no cigar
<simon_b> someone could help me a bit with configuring devices, using serial
<simon_b> ?
<tritium> Snipefast: ~/.gnome2/ and ~/.gnome2_private/
<person> rythembox = no audio, youtube = no audio
<tritium> person: I doubt you mean to imply equality there
<Anon9050> tritium can you explain the difference between gnome2 and gnome2_private
<tritium> Anon9050: sorry, I don't recall
<Anon9050> cool
<Anon9050> I'm assuming gnome2_private is your own settings on your system
<vr8mf> how can i add the network icon in myMenu?
<tritium> Anon9050: ~/.gnome2/ is also your own private settings in your home directory.
<Anon9050> I see
<tritium> Anon9050: ~/ is your $HOME
<Anon9050> got it
<toshiba> can any 1 help me ?
<person> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gagita> hy guys
<toshiba> help me guys
<TrekCycling> does anyone know what debugging can be done when a CD can't be read under Ubuntu?
<toshiba> hello
<toshiba> any 1 here
<gagita> how do I create an acl rules that allow to access blocked sites in squid.conf ???????
<TrekCycling> I bought a music CD that SoundJuicer, etc. can't read.
<balz> I can print most files through my ubuntu server via CUPS, but not .pdf files ... anybody know why?  Where is the cups log located, so that I might pastebin it?
<TrekCycling> /var/log/cups
<person> how could i configure my audigy 2 zs to work instead of using my onboard audio? i selected my audigy in everything i could find (double clicking volume control, system > preferences > sound, etc) but it still wants to use my onboard
<person> audio
<TrekCycling> and there are a few logs there
<toshiba> hi
<balz> TrekCycling:  thanks
<gagita> SQUID.CONF  PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<gagita> help me
<toshiba> hi
<tritium> !caps | gagita
<ubottu> gagita: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<toshiba> hi
<gagita> ubottu : sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<toshiba> hi
<toshiba> hui
<FloodBot2> toshiba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toshiba> hello
<toshiba> ok
<balz> TrekCycling... i don't have an error log at that location
<toshiba> can any ppl help me plz
<tritium> !ask | toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<balz> !patience|toshiba
<ubottu> toshiba: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<toshiba> ok
<TrekCycling> balz, Hmmm... weird. Sure you're using cups? Which version of Ubuntu?
<balz> TrekCycling:  this is a mythbuntu box but i installed cups via apt-get
<balz> i thought it was weird too
<tritium> weird?  Ubuntu uses cups by default
<gagita> there are any answer for my question ?
<gagita> :(
<jf13> well I tried to fix flashplayer now I have no sound in any application but have sound in sys>pref>sound in any form lol
<balz> i should add that it prints everything fine except for .pdf... =/
<person> can anyone help me? audigy 2 zs and onboard sound conflicting?
<toshiba> I need hacking programs for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<balz> tritium:  this is mythbuntu though, so it's skimmed down
<jaksa> 2girls 1cup?
<tritium> balz: mythbuntu as well
<toshiba>  I need hacking programs for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<toshiba>  I need hacking programs for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<toshiba>  I need hacking programs for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<FloodBot2> toshiba: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balz> tritium:  you sure?  i had to manually install everything for network printing support
<tritium> balz: positive
<jf13> if I purge pulse out of the system will it reset everything or just rid me of pulse sound server?
<balz> toshiba, you must be kidding about the hacking programs...
<tritium> jf13: it will leave you a big mess
<balz> tritium:  do you by any chance know why cups might not be handling .pdf files?
<jf13> I have no sound can't see anything worse lol  ohwell
<tritium> balz: no, sorry.  But a "dpkg -l | grep cups" on my mythbuntu 8.04 installation confirms that cups is in use
<balz> toshiba:  l33t hacking tools here:  http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/Script_kiddie
<tritium> balz: he's gone
<balz> oh darn
<hampsterx> how do i remove .local from the network name. i dont really want to browse http://mypc.local
<tritium> No, his question was offtopic, and not appropriate.
<balz> tritium:  this keeps getting weirder and weirder.  Can you pastebin the print-related packages that are on your myth box so that i can double check against mine?
<tritium> balz: sure
<balz> tritium:  thanks a lot
<zefyx> silly skiddie
<hampsterx> ok i got it. google first grr
<gagita> :-(
<jf13> if I do a frsh install is there a way to setup the system so it will accept me switching from speakers to usb headset without loosing sound?
<tritium> balz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53102/
<gligorhoria> fav
<balz> tritium:  looks like i'm missing libgnomecups1.0-1 ... perhapse we have win?
<jf13> i guess i could look myself in wikki
<balz> dammit are the repository servers down?
<nlund> not the last time I apt'ed like an hour ago
<tritium> balz: win?
<balz> tritium:  no i can't connect to the repos =/
<tritium> balz: no, I was asking what you mean by "win"
<jf13> exit
<balz> tritium:  oh. sorry.  stupid internet speech ... i meant that I might have a solution
<tritium> balz: gotcha
<balz> I keep getting this error when I try to apt-get:   Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main libgnomecups1.0-1 0.2.3-1ubuntu1     Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.31). - connect (113 No route to host) [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<balz> what gives/
<balz> ?
<nlund> try tracerouting to it
<balz> nlund what's the command?
<balz> and are there alternate repository servers i can add to sources.list?
<nlund> tracroute <ip>
<nlund> traceroute 91.189.88.31
<gagita> tcptraceroute
<nlund> not sure what tcptraceroute is, but if that is an alternative you can use that.
<balz> neither work. i don't ahve traceroute-nanog or traceroute installed... =/
<nlund> ifconfig to see if your networkings up :)
<nlund> lol
<balz> nlund it looks as though it is.  i'm connected via ssh from a client anyway
<balz> and the client has internet access
<balz> and i'm on IRC =)
<nlund> gotcha.. I was partially joking
<balz> nlund... sorry my sarcasm detector is a bit off =)
<nlund> lol
<balz> plus it's late
<nlund> well if traceroute's not working, my guess is ping maybe... not sure if ping is held back on that IP though
<balz> nlund:  maybe the server's down for backups or something... it is almost 3 in the morning
<nlund> good point.. let me try tracerouting to it from AZ
<balz> yeah taht would be great. Are there alternate servers out there?
<SurfnKid> im sorry but i have to do this http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1832002
<person> can someone help me please? my audio fluctuates between some programs working (rhythmbox, vlc, youtube) and sometimes not. i have an audigy 2 zs in my pci slot but i can't figure out how to set it as default so i'm using my onboard intel audio for now, but vlc and youtube aren't playing audio, yet rhythmbox is
<balz> haha that is a good one, surfnkid
<nlund> hmmm I tracerouted fine
<bpr> Hey, I just enabeled pre-released updates and unsupported updates (for Hardy) and now only one app at a time has "access" to the my soundcard (for output).  In order to let another app play sound, I need to quit the one currently playing sound and then start the other.  For example, if I'm listening to music w/Rhythm box but want to watch some YouTube, I must quit rhythmbox and then start Firefox in order for Firefox to be able to play
<bpr> sound.
<bpr> any idea why this might be?
<bpr> or any idea where to go to get some info on how to start debugging this?
<balz> nlund. the only thing i can think of is that I changed my router's IP from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.2
<nlund> balz: well your routing properly since your on here
<bpr> sound was working fine before I enabled those updates, fyi
<balz> good point....
<nlund> it could be just a problem with the ISP your on getting to that IP
<balz> possibly.  if i typed the ip in the address bar of my browser, maybe that would give me some indication
<bpr> person: maybe your problem is the same as mine?
<gligorhoria> root@horia-laptop:/home/lfs/lfs# mount -v --bind /dev #LFS/dev
<gligorhoria> mount: special device udev does not exist
<nlund> as far as options, I'm a debian/gentoo/centos/etc user that just started using ubuntu
<person> not sure, i disabled those unofficial updates
<gligorhoria> what am i doing rong?
<bpr> did you downgrade from those updates afterward?
<balz> nlund:  it shows up in the browser... so who knows
<balz> i also noticed that i can't access IMDB from the myth box anymore
<platius> blaz; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html     you might try this
<person> bpr: nope, i updated after a fresh install then turned off updates
<person> bpr: i'm really new to the linux scene so i really have nfi what's going on :/
<nlund> balz: this should be interesting to see the answer to since I know I'll see the same problem in the future
<vr8mf> can i add in feisty the network icon on mymenu?
<simon_b> hi! how to see, if the serial port (ttyS0) is open?
<bpr> person: hmm, maybe downgrading would work.  I haven't tried to do that yet.  So I don't know for sure that it would
<bpr> person: ah.
<balz> nlund:  ahah well i will certainly report back when i've figured it out... odly enough schedules direct seems to be working so who knows
<nlund> simon_b: "lsof | grep -i ttys0" is the first I'd try
<balz> maybe a nice old-fashioned reboot will solve my problems
<bpr> person: i'm gunna reboot with an older kernel and see if that helps...
<bpr> person: brb
<gusx> ?
<nlund> balz: I donno I doubt it... if it does, that is scary
<gusx> i got this problem with some ubuntu 7.10 clients authenticating against kerberos
<gusx> when using the needchange attribute to require  the user to change the password at next login
<gusx> tools like kinit says that password has expired
<balz> I have a few odd lines in daemon.log:  any idea what's up?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53106/
<NiKeCRu666> how can i change my screen resolution, i entered to System/Preferences/Resolution, but i only have 800x600
<rfxcasey> Hello all
<gusx> those are commons lines
<balz> gusx:  you talking to me?
<nlund> balz: that looks pretty much normal
<gusx> yes
<kika> NikeCRu666: you can install a graphics driver.
<balz> okay i'm just going through log by log...
<rfxcasey> I just installed AWN dock does anyone know how to get it working
<NiKeCRu666> and how do i know whick driver is better kika?
<gagita> NikeCRu666 : change it in /etc/usplash.conf
<CrazyDiamond> Hi guys..
<nlund> hi
<rfxcasey> hello
<gagita> then update-initramfs -u -k "uname-r"
<bpr> person: that worked
<rfxcasey> is anyone in here using a dock like ciaro or awn
<CrazyDiamond> does anyone knows about a live cd that is called something like "lincrack"???
<bpr> person: what kernel are you using?
<person> bpr: lol... no idea man. how do i check?
<person> bpr: told you i was a noob :p
<bpr> run: uname -r -s -v
<kika> two days ago , i was puzzled by this screen resolution. but later , i install xorg driver to solved it!
<gagita> rfxcasey : yes, i'm using awn on my gutsy
<Brainyiscool> Bah, anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<CrazyDiamond> does anyone uses laptops and its heat make them horny??  it happends to me =S
<CrazyDiamond> xd
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿gagita, it says 1280x800
<rfxcasey> gagita, I just installed awn and I have compiz running
<balz> I'm posting my ifconfig output.  Can somebody make sure I'm not missing anything relevant?  It seems okay to me... http://paste.ubuntu.com/53109/
<nlund> not with my laptop... more like cooking my lap
<rfxcasey> gagita, but I don't see any dock
<person> bpr: Linux 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008
<bpr> yeah... me too
<gagita> change the Yres=to 1024 and xres=768
<rfxcasey> gagita, do I have to press a key to start it
<gusx> whatz ur specific problem balz ?
<person> :/
<bpr> anyways, it works for me with that kernel
<mahmoud> hi all
<bpr> hmm...
<person> i suppose more googling is in store for me :(
<bpr> sorry
<gagita> run it from accessories
<rfxcasey> gagita, do I have to add some launchers before it appears
<balz> gusx:  I can't seem to use apt-get ... it says there's no rout to host
<bpr> what sound hardware did you say you have?
<nlund> google's like a japanese teacher... have to word your question fifty different ways
<rfxcasey> gagita, still there?
<gusx> so anybody here using ubuntu clients to authenticate against kerberos with problems recently (ubuntu 7.10) ?
<person> i have an audigy 2 zs, but right now my speakers are hooked into my onboard audio slot
<gagita> i'm back  in 10 minutes
<Toipilas> How i can use apache2 offline? I mean i can test my server, but others cant use my server?
<mahmoud>  just install ubuntu now
<balz> gusx:  the original problem is that my CUPS server won't print .pdf from remote clients so i'm trying to see if missing packages might solve it
<simon_b> nlund i got: Xorg   8495   root   11u   CHR   4,64   5727   /dev/ttS0
<bpr> person: does it work with your onboard sound?
<CrazyDiamond> I need to find out about a live cd with a unix based SO, probably a linux distro, maybe called "lincrack" or "linecrack" or linkcrack"... am i imagining it, or it DOES exists??
<nlund> simon_b: it's locked open then
<person> bpr: sometimes. right now, i can play rhythmbox, but not much else
<rfxcasey> gagita, well thanks anyways
<person> not much else = i don't know outside of vlc and youtube vids
<bpr> do you mean nothing else?
<bpr> ok
<simon_b> nlund "locked open"? i'm a newbie... sorry
<rfxcasey> does anyone know how to use avant window navigator
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿bpr you can try pulseaudio, if nothing helps.
<bpr> do youtube vids have audio right now?  ... while rhythmbox is playing audio
<Brainyiscool> Anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<nlund> simon_b: pretty much it's a matter of stopping/restarting X, or rebooting
<nlund> simon_b: at least from what you pasted, since it says that Xorg has it open
<person> bpr: nope
<bpr> ShinobiTeno: it seems to be an issue with my kernel.  2.6.24-19 is fine, but 2.6.24-21 is not
<bpr> ok
<bpr> now close firefox
<bpr> and close rhythmbox
<bpr> then open firefox, and try youtube again
<person> k
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿bpr maybe alsa gets locked exclusively for every program...
<person> still nope
<bpr> ShinobiTeno: yeah, that's possible, but why?
<bpr> person: ok, your issue doesn't seem to be the same as mine then
<balz> gusx:  any idea what the problem might be?
<Toipilas> How i can use apache2 offline? I mean i can test my server, but others cant use my server? Only localhost use.
<bpr> wait
<bpr> are you sure rhythmbox is closed?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿bpr, dunno, just wild guessing.. ask on launchpad?..
<bpr> be sure it's not still up in the upper right corner
<bpr> you know a little ipod like icon there... to the left of the clock
<person> yeah, it's closed
<Brainyiscool> Toipilas: You could use an .htaccess file to block it off
<bpr> ShinobiTeno: yeah, I haven't done that yet
<person> i think tomorrow i'll just take the stupid audigy out and see what happens
<bpr> person: ok
<bpr> person: sorry i couldn't help
<person> bpr: no prob, thanks for trying. good thing you got your problem solved :). good night
<rfxcasey> hey all I could use a little help with some information on using docks
<Toipilas> Brainyiscool: thanks
<Anon9050> tritium: you still with it ?
<bpr> person: good night man
<Brainyiscool> Toipilas: One sec and I'll post an example .htaccess
<Brainyiscool> Toipilas: http://mvokemwovr.pastebin.com/df364103
<Brainyiscool> Anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<AussieGuy> will an ubuntu install copy straight over to xen and boot straight away?
<kahnoie> hi...I want to configure something. I currently have internect access over both WLAN and DSL...I use the DSL for VoIP setup and the WLAN for accessing internet..But if one of them fails (either the WLAN or the DSL) I still want my two applications to run smoothly
<rohan_1> !ntfs_unclean > rohan_1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs_unclean
<rohan_1> !MSG
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<bpr> person: did you see this yet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<spoon_> How is screen resolution handled?  xorg.conf comes up super-generic and dpkg-reconfigure xorg.conf gives only keyboard options...
<spoon_> Is there some sort of autodetect mechanism?
<ndlovu> hi. I'm having some trouble writing cds in GnomeBaker... seems like buffer underrun (http://paste.ubuntu.com/53111/), any ideas what could cause it?
<rohan_1> spoon_: using debian?
<kahnoie> has anyone configured failover for WLAN+DSL internet conenctions?
<spoon_> rohan_1: using ubuntu
<Toipilas> Brainyiscool: It's .htaccess folder /usr/share ... or ?
<rohan_1> kahnoie: failover connections are used in enterprise connections
<spoon_> happens both on an ubuntu box with intel graphics and on a virtualbox vm running intrepid
<rfxcasey> Does anyone know how to get AWN dock to work
<spoon_> (on a difft pc)
<spoon_> rfxcasey: awn works fine for me, you have to enable desktop effects
<spoon_> person, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Brainyiscool> in your web root, open a file, put that in, and save it as ".htaccess"
<rfxcasey> spoon_,  I have all that enabled along with desktop cube and what have you but I see no dock
<kahnoie> rohan_1  yes...I mean suppose my DSL fails I want my VoIP calls through WLAN but not when DSL is active coz otherwise my voice quality would be affected
<spoon_> rfxcasey, do you have any programs running to be in your dock?
<rfxcasey> spoon_, well I have xchat running
<spoon_> rfxcasy, have you tried the awn manager
<rfxcasey> spoon_, of course I have
<Brainyiscool> Toipilas: Sorry, I have to go
<Toipilas> Brainyiscool: ok, thx
<rfxcasey> spoon_, I have it open right now
<rohan_1> kahnoie: i see maybe you can try some sort of VoIP client that has failover capabilty
<spoon_> rfxcasey, what happens when you close out avast-windown-navigator, open up a terminal, make sure its closed with top, then run it from the command line
<spoon_> rfxcasey, in top, type k to kill, then type # of process to kill it (you may already know this)
<rfxcasey> spoon_, how do I run it from a command line
<spoon_> Applications- Accessories- Terminal
<rfxcasey> spoon_, what am I killing again
<grigris> #ubuntu-gr
<ndlovu> any idea how to tell if DMA is on for my cdrom? hdparm /dev/???
<spoon_> rfxcasey, from the prompt, pkill -9 avant-window-navigator should kill everything
<rfxcasey> spoon_, I don't understand in top type k to kill
<spoon_> rfxcasey, ignore top statement
<spoon_> rfxcasey, from the prompt, pkill -9 avant-window-navigator should kill everything
<spoon_> rfxcasey@whatever:~$pkill -9 avant-window-navigator
<kahnoie> we can look it from two point of view...either configure the VoIP application or configure the internet access to swith to DSL in case the WLAN fails..and its usually the WLAN that fails most of the time..so my internet is blocked and I am unable to troubleshoot as this setup is in the remote location
<spoon_> rfxcasey, then type avant-window-navigator, and look for errors
<Big_Dick> gain root rights and type "init 0"^^
<kahnoie> would my problem be resolved if I used Dynamic DNS or made some kind of modifications to /etc/iproute2/
<rfxcasey> spoon_, it just give me a prompt no error message
<rfxcasey> spoon_, awn manager is still open
<thunderdan> i like ubuntu
<rohan_1> kahnoie: yes you can have 2 routes one through DSL and one through WLAN
<Crazz> 1999 iMac PowerPC G3 Blueberry tray loader 333mhz 32mb ram 6mb vram 6gb hdd 4 partitions Apple_HFS+ load ubuntu_dapper boot cd type install and i get
<Novita> Sorry for bothering you guys, But anyone know why there is no beta download link on www.ubuntu.com?
<rfxcasey> I love it
<badfish> i think i'm having a dependency issue here
<badfish> everything goes fine except 2 lines
<Crazz> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<badfish> [Tmem_nasm.o] Error 1
<badfish> and [plugins/glide64.so] Error 2
<Crazz> RAMDISK: Ran out of compressed data
<spoon_> rfxcasey, kill it.  type top at the command line, find it's pid, then type k to kill it, then enter pid
<Crazz> Invalid Compressed format
<Crazz> No Filesystem could mount root, tried: cramgs
<Crazz> cramfs even
<spoon_> rfxcasey, and make sure avant-window-navigator isn't running in top either
<olskolirc> hi hi what is a good region or desktop video/audio recorder please?
<spoon_> rfxcasey, or, if you cant figure this out, hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gnome, then login and start the terminal and type avant-window-navigator, and watch the output on the term
<rfxcasey> spoon_, it looks like it's not running anymore since I closed the window
<Flannel> !screencast | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<kahnoie> my end requirement is this: I have two alernate routes and I want to select the one that is available...
<Batsmasher> I have a question......
<Crazz> any idea's?
<olskolirc> thanks
<rfxcasey> spoon_, wow cooooool it works
<rohan_1> kahnoie: that is automatic an please use my name when you are adressing to me like i do
<rohan_1> *and
<spoon_> rfxcasey, glad to help
<rfxcasey> spoon_,  wait
<Batsmasher> I'm trying to connect to the internet but my wireless network is not displayed :?
<spoon_> waiting
<kahnoie> do i have to write the name myself? I tried to click on ur name in xchat and then write the message but it didnt append ur name automatically
<rfxcasey> spoon_, do I always have to do that to start it
<kahnoie> rohan_1: do i have to write the name myself? I tried to click on ur name in xchat and then write the message but it didnt append ur name automatically
<olivierj0407> hi everybody
<ljsoftnet> can i downgrade vlc 0.9.3 to 0.8.6?
<rfxcasey> spoon_, how do I get it on perminant
<mystical> exit
<rfxcasey> spoon_, or can I at least get a launcher for it
<rohan_1> kahnoie: iam afraid yes, the both routes are tested the one which works is used
<olivierj0407> im getting an error code 2 when updating ubuntu 8.04 can anyone helo me?
<spoon_> rfxcasey, you probably want an init script for it, or you can try killing it and launching it from the gnome menu, see if it works now
<Batsmasher> can anyone help me???
<rfxcasey> spoon_, what should it be called in the menu and where will it be most likely
<rfxcasey> spoon_, oh forget it
<rohan_1> Batsmasher: is your WLAN card ditected?
<spoon_> applications-accessories-avant window navigator
<rfxcasey> spoon_, I see it now
<Batsmasher> no, rohan :(
<Batsmasher> Ir's a newish comp so the card is intergrated into the pc
<kahnoie> batsmaster: do lshw and see if your hw is detected and then ifconfig -a  to check your wireless internet interface, and then try configuring the interface and check the status after restarting this interface
<spoon_> rfxcasey, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-add-a-program-to-the-ubuntu-startup-list-after-login/
<Crazz> 1999 iMac PowerPC G3 Blueberry tray loader 333mhz 32mb ram 6mb vram 6gb hdd 4 partitions Apple_HFS+ load ubuntu_dapper boot cd type install and i get
<Crazz> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<Crazz> RAMDISK: Ran out of compressed data
<Crazz> Invalid Compressed format
<Crazz> No Filesystem could mount root, tried: cramfs
<FloodBot2> Crazz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Batsmasher> kk thx
<Crazz> Kernel Panik-Not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)
<kahnoie> batsmaster: whats the brand of ur WLAN card?
<Crazz> lol sorry didn't know it was going to do that
<rohan_1> floodbot2: i heel to you!
<jim_p> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<dmh65> looks like Google has been nobbled, can anyone get a google site?
<rfxcasey> spoon_, one more question how do I change where it is placed
<Batsmasher> Atheros...I think
<jim_p> does anybody know where do i set favorite channels in xchat?
<Batsmasher> lol what is 'do lshw'? :P
<magnetron> jim_p, in the networks dialog
<ljsoftnet> can i downgrade vlc 0.9.3 to 0.8.6?
<dmh65> xchat gnome its in network settings
<CodeWar> I ve downloaded gtk themes its not clear how do I install them on Ubuntu? theres no .deb
<rohan_1> Batsmasher: type in lshw in command line
<Flannel>  !themes | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dmh65> I prefer the other original xchat
<badfish> has anybody made mupen64plus work with hardy yet?
<Batsmasher> kk
<magnetron> CodeWar, it's a tar.gz, right? just drag and drop it to the themes dialog
<jim_p> magnetron: and where is that dialog?
<CodeWar> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<GoddamnDevil> CodeWar: Just drag the tar to appearence-preferences-windows
<magnetron> jim_p, in the xchat menu
<dmh65> jim_p you use the mouse :)
<jim_p> magnetron: ok got it.
<kahnoie> batsmaster: lshw is list hardware
<Batsmasher> cool
<Batsmasher> network UNCLAIMED?
<magnetron> Batsmasher, it's a command. you type it into the terminal
<Batsmasher> yup done...:)
<badfish> has anybody made mupen64plus work with hardy yet?
<arooni-mobile> does ubuntu support a umax astra 3400 usb scanner?  i didnt see it in the compatibility wiki.
<spoon_> rfxcasey, no idea.  it's possible you could pass it some arguments from the command line, if you cant set that up in the awn manager.  follow that link I gave you to put it in your startup (basically, System \ Preferences\ Sessions - startup programs, but I'm pulling this all out of my ass.  man avant-window-navigator shows no command line options, so if not awn manager, maybe some config file, i dunno
<Batsmasher> It's an Atheros
<spoon_> rfxcasey, probably through a theme
<kahnoie> batsmaster: is it an AR5212 802.11abg NIC
<roachmmflhyr> what causes my ubuntu graphics to look very windows 98ish??
<ljsoftnet>  can i downgrade vlc 0.9.3 to 0.8.6?
<kahnoie> batsmaster: try the driver from here https://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/  or search it in the ubuntu repository with sudo apt-cache search madwifi
<jim_p> ljsoftnet: if you find a .deb of 0.86 somewhere, yes
<Batsmasher> k thanks :)
<ljsoftnet> jim_p ah ok
<roachmmflhyr> is there a way to 'roll back' to original installed packages and remove any extras?
<rfxcasey> spoon_, alright well thanks for the help
<rfxcasey> spoon_, at least I know it works now
<badfish> has anybody made mupen64plus work with hardy yet?
<Batsmasher> lol, which file do i download :?
<Flannel> !repeat | badfish
<ubottu> badfish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rfxcasey> spoon_, one of the biggest problems with Ubuntu is there is tooo much stuff to mess with
<Crazz> anyone have any idea's about my problem i have been trying for 3 days and have had this prob with DSL Debian Ubuntu OpenSUSE
<kahnoie> batsmasher: any luck now?
<Batsmasher> lol still on it
<Batsmasher> kahnoie, i think i already have the atheros drivers installed..
<moza> hello
<olivierj0407> is there somebody to help me?
<rfxcasey> what kind of help do you need
<GoddamnDevil> !ask | olivierj0407
<ubottu> olivierj0407: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GoddamnDevil> heh, it worked :)
<rfxcasey> olivierj0407, what kind of help
<moza> i need some help with using a SD card reader on kubuntu
<olivierj0407> Im getting this error when updating ubuntu
<olivierj0407> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `jabber' in statoverride file
<olivierj0407> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<toaste> @badfish - perhaps try mupen64plus? Not packaged but http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/
<badfish> i've been trying it
<balz> does cups need any special packages to handle PDF printing from a network client?
<olivierj0407> has anyone seen this before?
<moza> (i have copied the error message, but it may be too long to paste it here)
<Batsmasher> lol, I'm really confused....
<badfish> i've tried the binaries and i've tried making it from the source
<jim_p> olivierj0407: remove jabber, update and install it afterwards
<badfish> downloading compilers and binaries all willy nilly hoping to hit something
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p jabber is not installed
<jim_p> olivierj0407: sorry i just noticed jabber is a user there
<rfxcasey> can someone message me really fast I'm checking out my sounds
<kahnoie> batsmasher: I am still trying to figure it out...whats the info from lshw that u see for the theros and whats the interface configured for the wireless network?
 * vir0id молчит про свой калхоз
<rfxcasey> no in the general chat
<Flannel> !ru | vir0id
<ubottu> vir0id: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rfxcasey> not private
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p: i looked for a solution on the web but nothing worked
<vr8mf> my big problem, i install feisty and i can't connect to internet. can't find network settings
<GoddamnDevil> rfxcasey: really fasr
<rfxcasey> ok
<rfxcasey> thanks
<Flannel> rfxcasey: generally you would do that in -offtopic
<rfxcasey> great it works
<rfxcasey> GoddamnDevil, nice name dude
<jim_p> olivierj0407: find what that jabber is! user? application? user group?
<vr8mf> some help?
<balz> I finally found my CUPS error log.  I can't print PDF file remotely... does anybody know why?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53120/
<moza> i have this error : An unhandled exception was thrown: F-Spot cannot find the Dbus session bus.  Make sure dbus is configured properly or start a new session for f-spot using "dbus-launch f-spot"
<moza> chat is f-spot?
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p: nothing.  ithink it has been installed with Ebox but i've removed it
<moza> what* and not chat sorry
<Batsmasher> Lol can anyone help me with my wireless LAN?
<Crazz> <--- Help Ubunto CD boot iMac G3 Blueberry Tray loader?
<darque> irc://irc.star-fleet.net/TMD-Moviez
<darque> woops wrong dialog box
<Batsmasher> Anyone?
<jim_p> olivierj0407: what is ebox?
<_haywire_> Batsmasher what kind of problem?
<Batsmasher> I can't connect to the internet with my wireless lan on a newish comp (inbuilt)
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p: ebox is a software combining post fix samba server ldap and all
<LonelyRacer> same here
<LonelyRacer> i cant connect to my wpa wireless lan
<jim_p> olivierj0407: i cant help you thes, sorry
<jim_p> *then
<kahnoie> batsmasher: can you do a sudo lspci
<LonelyRacer> there no wpa option only wep
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p: ok. thanks for trying
<olivierj0407> can anyone help me?
<imzehare> by using ls -l /etc/passwd i get this -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1645 2008-09-25 13:46 /etc/passwd
<imzehare> but what does 1 root root 1645 in it mean?
<kahnoie> batsmasher: also give me the result of ndiswrapper -l
<_haywire_> and if it's a usb device try sudo lsusb
<LonelyRacer> ow and im using laptop
<jim_p> olivierj0407: did you install anything from source?
<Batsmasher> lonelyracer, same
<Flannel> imzehare: that file is owned by the root user, and owned by the root group.  That's normal.
<_haywire_> LonelyRacer have you installed wpa_supplicant?
<jim_p> olivierj0407: compiling it
<LonelyRacer> yes
<olivierj0407> ﻿jim_p: yes the ebox software but i removed it the same way
<imzehare> okay thx :)
<LonelyRacer> _haywire_: yes
<Batsmasher> lol i don't kniw how :(
<Batsmasher> *know
<kahnoie> batsmasher: check if you have this file and see if its correctly configured  /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-wlan0
<jim_p> olivierj0407: than some file that was not inside pm did the job
<joseph_> How do I know if I have the latest version of Wine?
<kahnoie> type on command line on a terminal " ndiswrapper -l" without the quotes
<jim_p> joseph_: wine --version = ??
<LonelyRacer> im goingto restart my system
<kahnoie> batsmasher: type on command line on a terminal " ndiswrapper -l" without the quotes
<joseph_> thx
<jim_p> joseph_: if less than 1.1, its old
<joseph_> wine 1.0
<waan> For some reason ubuntu started doing a textboot instead of using usplash, When I check the startupmanager it says text boot is off. How can I get usplash back on?
<Batsmasher> hmmmm
<vivek>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<vivek> ignore
<Batsmasher> command not found ...
<jim_p> waan: what does /boot/grub/menu.lst say on the end of the kernel lines?
<waan> jim_p, ro quiet splash
<moza> it's really getting weird! my folders show nothing inside them, although just one second ago, i was accessing files within them...
<vr8mf> there is any command to edit network settings?
<jim_p> waan: then its ok there. can you check if the uspash service loads too?
<moza> does somebody know what fspot is?
<jim_p> waan: if there is a service
<jim_p> !fspot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fspot
<joseph_> please help
<Batsmasher> lol I'm really new to Ubuntu
<joseph_> Is this line correct , i'm following http://samanathon.com/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2007-in-ubuntu-804/
<jim_p> moza: fspot is an image managing program. it makes databases of your images, albums and stuff
<kahnoie> batsmasher: u mean for ndiswrapper?  if so then do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<joseph_> first line the terminal gets stuck
<waan> jim_p, no it's not in services. But it does show quickly before the system starts loading, then it switches to text
<Batsmasher> kk
<moza> thanks jim_p
<Flannel> joseph_: That looks reasonable, yes.  The whole first blue thing is one line.
<moza> ok. so it has nothing to do with Konqueror i imagine
<jim_p> moza: no
<CodeWar> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jim_p> waan: did you press some button like esc?
<joseph_> Flannel: the first line I input sudo wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -    it asks twice the pwd and gets stuck
<winking> hello
<moza> i'm better now, the "disappearing" of display in my folders seems to be over, i can see again the files
<winking> so cold here
<jim_p> winking: here too :(
<winking> i can't see u
<moza> ok, back to this sd card problem
<Batsmasher> kahnoie, couldn't find package ndiswrapper-common
<waan> jim_p, nope, I'll tell you when it started happening. I added a new hdd and mounted it as /home in fstab, I made a couple of errors and then the textboot cut in to warn me that some partitions were wrong. So I corrected fstab but it never reverted back to usplash.
<jim_p> joseph_: remove the 1st sudo!!!
<joseph_> ok
<kahnoie> batsmasher: sudo apt-cache search ndis
<winking> i   c
<moza> about an sd-card : sometimes it mounts automatically, sometimes not...
<kahnoie> batsmasher: if this doesnt show you ndis-common then you need to update your package repository
<jim_p> waan: reisntall usplash then, or use splashy in its pace
<moza> i'm on hardy 8.04 if it can help
<CodeWar> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<moza> are there known problems with SD-cards readers?
<waan> jim_p, I'll try reinstalling it
<jim_p> moza: i know that several cardreaders built in on laptops dont work *_for certain type of cards_*
<moza> oh, ok
<waan> jim_p, whatever custom theme I select does actually show up at the pre-loading stage after grub, but it cuts out to text info
<jim_p> moza: eg they dont recognise xd cards, although they accept them
<jim_p> waan: splashy?
<luminerd> Hello, I want to clone a Ubuntu setup to many identical machines.  What options are there to go about this?
<blueprotein> i'm also on hardy 8.04 . I cannot find the w32code from google , who can help me? thanks
<moza> my card is a SD card "made in taiwan" i don't get to read the trade, and sometimes it mounts other times it doesn't
<blueprotein> so I can't play the movies with rmvb format
<jim_p> blueprotein: its on medibuntu repo
<hateball> Anyone know how to add paths for templates and what not for all users in OpenOffice?
<moza> jim_p : is there any forum/site about these problems with sd-cards?
<beli> luminerd: if the harddrive partitions are identical....why not backup the whole partition and rewrite it to the new machines?
<jim_p> !medibuntu | blueprotein
<ubottu> blueprotein: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<beli> luminerd: this would be software independent then....
<luminerd> beli: That's what I'm asking... I want to clone it exactly as is
<joseph_> I still have problems installing wine   E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<joseph_> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<waan> jim_p, i'll look into that if I cant fix usplash
<jim_p> moza: the gentoo wiki just lists what works and what not
<Flannel> joseph_: close any other package managers you have open (update-manager, synaptic, other apt-gets, etc)
<beli> luminerd: ok there are multiple tools for that.....maybe you want to checkout ultimate boot disc
<moza> jim_p, ok, i'll try that to see at least in what category is my card
<joseph_> Flannel: thanks, had ultamatix on
<Flannel> joseph_: Ooooh
<Flannel> joseph_: NOOOOOO, you don't want that.  Get rid of it (even though its already broken your system)
<jim_p> moza: you siad its an SD!
<joseph_> Flannel: It has already :(
<blueprotein> I have try some methods from the google , but none of those are effective
<Flannel> joseph_: I suggest reinstall.  Give yourself a system that works, and stay far, far away from *matix.
<moza> jim_p, yes i said that, is there something i didn't get?
<joseph_> sigh
<luminerd> beli: Hmm, is that UBCD? Can't find an "Ultimate boot disc"
<luminerd> UBCD doesn't look like what I need though
<jim_p> moza: if it works with one SD card, it will work with all SD cards
<beli> luminerd: wait pls sysrescuecd might be better
<jim_p> moza: let me find an example
<joseph_> I started from Ubuntu ultimate ... and system died after a few days , now I use ultamatix thought it was a step forward
<beli> luminerd: got phone......
<luminerd> np :) thanks for your assistance!
<Flannel> joseph_: don't do that either.  Use official Ubuntu.  Ultimate edition, ultamatix, are both horrible, horrible hackjobs.
<moza> jim_p, ok, i only have one SD card, it worked once or twice, but most of the time it doesn't
<indian_munnda> can we run tv from internet using tv tuner card instead of running it through a set top box wire or some thing like that????
<jim_p> moza: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HP_Pavilion_dv6850el scroll down and look at a table with the laptops specifications and what works
<joseph_> my repositories is real mess.. If I could just sort them...
<jim_p> indian_munnda: like use a tv card?
<joseph_> the apps that appear in synaptic do not appear in add/remove
<Flannel> joseph_: Just reinstall.  There's no way to get rid of the damage from ultamatix.
<Flannel> joseph_: Also, add/remove isn't as comprehensive as synaptic, and never was designed to be.
<jim_p> ...and i got disconnected
<indian_munnda> jim_p: i have it and i have already conneted it to the pci.
<jim_p> did i miss something?
<joseph_> ok.... :(
<jim_p> indian_munnda: so what is the problem?
<indian_munnda> jim_p: no didn't
<indian_munnda> missed
<jim_p> ?
<joseph_> just one thing... is there any way to create a ghost with linux like in acronis image for windows?
<jim_p> joseph_: clonezilla
<indian_munnda> jim_p: problem is that i want to start tv from the internet if it is possible can u tell me how to do that
<joseph_> cool thanks
<joseph_> ok.. off to    17th re-installation might fet lucky
<moza> jim_p : ok, i checked on the page. it seems the sd card reader is supported on other laptops and was not tested on mine on this wiki
<moza> my laptop is : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HP_Compaq_nx8220
<jim_p> moza: give me a sec please
<zplash> is there a way to get a rightclick menu with rounded corners for gnome?
<ameenoz> hey
<moza> jim_p : sorry, take your time, there is no rush
<ameenoz> im new here
<ameenoz> im a kubuntu user kcd
<kalpa_> hi
<kalpa_> I'm using Ubuntu
<ameenoz> hi
<_coredump_> moinsen
<beli> luminerd: back...http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<beli> luminerd: Partimage is what i used once....
<luminerd> I was just looking at Partimage
<ameenoz> i dont know how to get a sceme :(
<zplash> sceme?
<ameenoz> theme
<ameenoz> yea
<zplash> www.gnomelook.org
<beli> luminerd: you need to save your partitionizing data using fdisk/cfdisk to a file...then reproduce the partition on the new system...and then copy over the data...thats all...Partimage splits files into 2GB parts to take care of filesystem limitations...
<LonelyRacer> guys i need help to connecting to wpa wireless, i cant connect at all
<maco> im trying to use ubuntu-vm-builder in hardy to create an intrepid vm. it doesn't like that. anyone know how to make u-v-b aware of intrepid?
<beli> luminerd: sysrescuecd is what you need :)
<luminerd> beli: I read over that, not sure how it will help me?
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - where can I find out when Python 2.6 will become the default in Ubuntu?
<luminerd> I find it rather unbelievable that this isn't trivial :/
<beli> luminerd: it is a linux booatable disc....containing all the tools you need....sfdisk/Partimage...so you can boot from the disc and use the tools to reproduce the discs
<ubuntenthu> hi
<beli> luminerd: it is trivial....you save partition data and data of patitions...you write partition data and data of partitions ;)
<ubuntenthu> just got ubuntu installed.. how do you see your LAN IP from terminal (bash)??
<ubuntenthu> kinda new to *nix
<maco> ubuntenthu: ifconfig
<beli> luminerd: and you boot from the sysrescuecd to do all the stuff....
<susa24> hello
<waan> jim_p, I think I know what the problem is, but not how to fix it. I moved swap to a new bigger partition, it doesn't have an UUID now and I think the system is checking the wrong partition for a hibernation image. (hence no usplash)
<luminerd> beli: Ok, but how will I actually back up the data with the sysrescuecd? I only have one drive
<pegwole> ok i have an odd issue here, during install of Ubuntu Gutsy it get an error "Bug: soft hang up" CPU#0 is not responsive 11s"
<pegwole> any ideas?
<susa24> could someone please tell is their a way and how can you dual boot Ubuntum, windows xp and windows 98 all at once?
<ubuntenthu> thanks maco!
<beli> luminerd: erm...you might need an external device you can use at all machines....like usb mass storage
<Batsmasher> can anyone else help me lol?
<luminerd> beli: back up to usb? The drive is like 80 gigs...
<maco> susa24: ubuntu should automatically add both instances of windows to the boot list so you can choose. getting both versions of windows on one computer to begin with could be tricky though.
<maco> luminerd: DVDs?
<beli> luminerd: and? usb mass storage devices have size of hundreds of gigs
<maco> beli: flash drive, not usb hard drive
<beli> maco: read....i told him about mass storage devices no  matter what kind of...MASS
<Batsmasher> anyone, my wireless LAN cannot connect to the internet..
<maco> beli: yes, but i think he means flash drive, and those don't come in 100s of gigs
<susa24> can i add win 98 to the boot menu if i already have xp and ubuntu installed
<maco> beli: i think the largest is 32G for like $150
<beli> maco: then he should read too maybe ;)
<beli> maco: we dont talk about flash stuff....
<Batsmasher> anyone, my wireless LAN cannot connect to the internet...........
<maco> beli: what?
<user881> luminard, they mean for you to use an external hard disk that plugs in via usb, not an actual usb thumb drive
<CodeWar> I picked up the Linsta theme from gnome art but the desktop panel at thebottom doesnt appear. Is there some setting that needs to be tweaked
<luminerd> beli: I've never heard of a memory stick over 4 gigs :/ at any rate I don't have that option. I need to be able to back up the system to a disk or series of disks and then put those disks into another system and "restore" them.
<beli> maco: you brought up that flash stuff discussion...its not what we talked about
<susa24> can i add win 98 to the boot menu if i already have xp and ubuntu installed?
<maco> susa24: installing any version of windows after ubuntu is likely to knock out grub.  why would you want to though? it doesn't even get security updates, and if you need a way to run ancient DOS apps, dosemu on linux should help
<P3X-018> Why is GNU gprof not found in the repositry? Is it called something else?
<bullgard4> In what situations or cases will be overwritten /etc/resolv.conf?
<beli> luminerd: external hard drives -> mass storage --> usb driven mass storage devices
<beli> NOT FLASH DRIVES
<beli> :)
<FloodBot2> beli: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> beli: but he said he doesn't have another hard drive, just a usb drive. in that context, it sounds like he has a flash drive
<hathiwala> i m developing software in gambas but i dont know what to use for date
<Batsmasher> is anyone able to help me?
<indian_munnda> !patience | batsmasher
<ubottu> batsmasher: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<susa24> its for running Redalert 1 in win95 mode, because im having trouble with compatability in xp for ipx
<beli> luminerd: buy some :) 500gb external hard drive is about 70 euro
<luminerd> beli: Ok. But that doesn't realy help me
<luminerd> LOL
<hathiwala> anyone have a knowledge of gambas ?
<luminerd> Yeah, fix all your problems! "go buy stuff" that's fantastic and incredibly helpful advice (NOT)
<beli> luminerd: how many systems do you have to copy over?
<maco> luminerd: in all honesty though, you ought to be keeping regular backups as a good habit
<MilitantPotato> I'm not seeing HDPARM as a service in hardy, where do you set it to load on boot these days?
<maco> hathiwala: what is a gambas?
<hathiwala> its a GUI application like a visual basic
<Batsmasher> i have !patience lol
<luminerd> maco: I do, and it's really freaking easy because I use a Mac. However I am stuck setting up these linux systems and apperantly linux users don't think backing up is important, either that or they just can't stand to make soemthing easy.
<maco> Batsmasher: you're not giving enough information for anyone to help you.
<hathiwala> i am developing software in that but i m not getting any tools for date field
<luminerd> beli: Not sure exactly, around 20+ systems maybe
<maco> luminerd: oh it's for someone else's computer?
<luminerd> They are all identical, except a few have more RAM
<maco> Batsmasher: for example, what wireless card do you have
<beli> luminerd: so it might be a nice investion to buy an external hard drive, really...
<luminerd> It's for a company I work for
<Batsmasher> of, i have an Atheros Wireless LAN Card and it is not detected in Network Manager
<maco> Batsmasher: have you checked the hardware manager / hardware driver manager?
<luminerd> But it's completely unnecesary
<beli> luminerd: alternative is to make a package list of your ubuntu install, then install ubuntu basic and let it source the package list
<Batsmasher> maco: lol where is it :)
<user881> luminerd, what does that company use for backups?
<beli> luminerd: so you could do it without backup space
<maco> Batsmasher: system -> administration
<maco> beli: he just wants to automate installs?
<pegwole> anyone have a clue what would cause "BUG: soft lock up detected on CPU#0!" ?  i'm using an acer aspire with an amd 64bit dual core processor
<zplash> how can i get a rightclick-menu with rounded corners???
<beli> luminerd: or you take that harddrive and put it into each clone system....and copy the harddrive over
<luminerd> No vital data is being stored on the systems themselves. The execs use Macs so backups are automatic for the important stuff
<vr8mf> it is possible to configure a network connection point-to-point in terminal?
<maco> zplash: create the GTK widget and get it added to GNOME maybe?
<luminerd> beli: I have backup space: CDs. Discs.
<erUSUL> vr8mf: through a crossover ethernet cable?
<beli> maco: no, he wanted to clone harddrive at first...but without backup space ;)
<vr8mf> erusul: yeap
<erUSUL> !clone | luminerd beli
<ubottu> luminerd beli: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<luminerd> The backup space is a DISK
<beli> luminerd: you can use them...but you will get a juggler
<maco> luminerd: i dont get what having a mac has to do with backing up
<luminerd> a bootable disk
<beli> s/get/become/
<waan> I recently moved my swap partition to a bigger logical partition, and now the system is looking for its UUID which doesn't exist, causing usplash to cut out. Is there a way I can fix this?
<Batsmasher> maco: Atheros Hardware Access Layer and Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards both in use
<erUSUL> vr8mf: yep  just use static ip on both ends
<luminerd> Is it such a horrible request, to ask to be able to back my system up to a bootable Disk? Every other OS int he world can do it trivially
<maco> Batsmasher: did you reboot since enabling that?
<Batsmasher> yes :)
<erUSUL> waan: edit /etc/fstab and put the correct id
<erUSUL> !uuid | waan
<ubottu> waan: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<beli> erUSUL: thats what i told him, but initially he wanted to CLONE the harddrive/partition....whatever....i told my stuff
<erUSUL> !fstab > waan
<ubottu> waan, please see my private message
<maco> luminerd: really? because if you've got more data for the OS than the capacity of the disk...
<luminerd> macd: Because on a Mac, Time Machine does everything for you. It makes backing up feasible for people who aren't super geniouses.
<waan> erUSUL, it's been corrected in fstab, the problem is when the system boots
<vr8mf> erusul: how can i do it? i'm newbie :D
<waan> erUSUL, also because its a logical partition there is no UUID
<luminerd> maco: Windows COMES with a utility to back up your entire system to a _SERIES_ of discs. and restore fully.
<vr8mf> erusul: maybe some link
<luminerd> OS X has a nice third party one that is very easy to use
<maco> luminerd: oh, you want mondo and mindi
<erUSUL> vr8mf: edit /etc/network/interfaces see man interfaces
<waan> erUSUL, I think it might still be looking for a hibernation image from the original UUID
<maco> luminerd: you say that like there aren't easy tools for backing up linux
<ubuntenthu> I have a windows xp machine whose IP address is 192.168.1.3 and my ubuntu's IP is 192.168.1.2, if share a folder in xp, say, myshare how do I access from ubuntu?
<hateball> ubuntenthu: Open Nautilus, type in smb://remote.host/share
<erUSUL> waan: it does not matter if it is logical or primary both have a blkid
<ubuntenthu> from windows I would do \\192.168.1.2\myshare\ in run command and it works
<beli> maco: he does not want to learn/read/think and wants all for free and nothing...but cloning 20 systems..... ;)
<luminerd> Well, there might well be but I'm sure not seeing anything.  This partimage is an absolute nightmare.  You have to install like 8 libraries just to install it.
<maco> luminerd: mondo and mindi create a series of cds for bare metal recovery
<waan> ubuntenthu, just go to network
<ubuntenthu> thanks hateball, let me try.
<luminerd> macd: Sounds like exactly what I want
<maco> luminerd: and partimage isnt for backups
<beli> luminerd: why not clone the system by with your mac then, if it has a tool for doing it?
<waan> erUSUL, this is what I get in blkid, /dev/hda5: TYPE="swap"
<maco> luminerd: rsync -av /home /media/backupdisk for command line
<erUSUL> luminerd: use clonizilla. go to its website for details seems exactly what you want
<beli> use what's usefull
<maco> luminerd: and there are GUI apps too, but ive never tried them.
<luminerd> maco: From Partimage's homepage: "This utility can be used to install many identical computers." That is why I was interested in partimage
<maco> luminerd: its for doing the actual ghosting
<erUSUL> waan: /dev/sdb2: TYPE="swap" UUID="bfb5c55a-d03d-4b6c-acb3-25fc417eb24f" <<<< that's what i get for mine
<waan> erUSUL, vol_id shows ID_FS_UUID=
<juice__> you can use partimage to install to multiple computers
<callkalpa> hi, I use Hardy. There's a problem with the LEDs in my keyboard, anyone specific on this topic ?
<juice__> make sure to pull out the UUID code and make it /dev/sd** first
<maco> callkalpa: what exactly is wrong?
<Batsmasher> anyone able to help me with getting my internet up on my Atheros wireless LAN card which has the installed drivers but is not detecting the wireless input?
<luminerd> beli: what are you saying? Virtualize OS X and use time machine? lol... It's a PC running linux, how the hell am I supposed to use my Mac to do that?
<moza> is feisty before or after hardy?
<Flannel> moza: Feisty is 7.04, Hardy is 8.04
<maco> beli: macs are too stupid to understand ext3
<maco> moza: recite your ABCs
<beli> maco: uh and that as a bsd system ;)
<MilitantPotato> how do I add 'hdparm -a32 -A1 -S42 -W1 /dev/sda' to the file /etc/init.d/rc.local so that hdparm works correctly? how should this file look when I'm done?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53131/
<callkalpa> when I press the Caps key, Num Lock etc. the leds don't lit
<callkalpa> still the functions are working properly
<danielm_mc> yoyo - anyone know how to make dpkg stop trying to use gtk frontend?
<moza> maco : i didn't realize the first letters of the distributions were an abc.. !
<callkalpa> Only the LEDs don't work
<maco> callkalpa: and you're sure they didnt burn out
<moza> thank you all
<waan> erUSUL, any idea what the problem might be then, or how to re-init that swap so the partition is correct?
<maco> moza: well the first couple were out of order, then someone realized it'd be impossible to remember, so after D it's alphabetical
<callkalpa> yes, at boot all three lights
<Batsmasher>  anyone able to help me with getting my internet up on my Atheros wireless LAN card which has the installed drivers but is not detecting the wireless input? *sighs* :P
<erUSUL> waan: try "sudo mkswap /dev/hda5"
<nicodarious> hello
<moza> maco : ok, thanks :) and usually, somthing that works under one distrib will be working on the next ones?
<maco> moza: warty, hoary, breezy, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy, hardy, intrepid (due in a few weeks), jaunty (april)
<xjohnthomasx> hi, can anyone help me get the internet speed ﻿much faster for my ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron fresh installation
<maco> moza: usually, but sometimes their are regressions
<xjohnthomasx> i usually get 1mb/s.. and now it's suffering at around 100kb/s
<luminerd> LOL. All the docs for Mondo are "Object not found"
<moza> maco : ok, so i keep hope :)
<maco> moza: we try to keep regressions to a minimum, but i know that due to restructuring of some codebases, there are a few unavoidable ones in intrepid
<xjohnthomasx> i tried disabling ipv6, tweaking variable settings in sysctl.. etc..
<graziano> f
<nicodarious> i have a problem with my nvidia drivers.  i uninstalled envy and tried to reinstall the nvidia drivers with the nvidia-glx-new, but i keep getting an error saying (when manually starting X) API mismatch: the nvidia kernel module has version 96.43.05.
<luminerd> No way in hell I'm going to be able to figure this thing out without docs. I don't even know which file to download.
<beli> luminerd: you can hire me and i bring my external usb drive and do the copies for you ;)
<gianfranco> o
<waan> erUSUL, ok that looks like it did the trick, now I'll chuck the uuid back in fstab instead of hda5. Then figure out why usplash is getting killed. brb
<Batsmasher> I'm not that sure how I can connect to the internet anyway..
<moza> maco : i'm not going to move to intrepid, just sticking to long support versions (i think hardy is one)
<erUSUL> vr8mf: from command line only you can do "sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.10 up" on both ends (with different ips of course)
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help me get my internet speed up faster, with this new hardy installation?
<xjohnthomasx> i disabled ipv6, tweaked variables.. tried everything people seem to write about in forums.. but no luck yet..
<Batsmasher>  anyone able to help me with getting my internet up on my Atheros wireless LAN card which has the installed drivers but is not detecting the wireless input?
<Batsmasher> sorry about this...
<LonelyRacer> still cant find wpa option on my wireless
<LonelyRacer> :(
<maco> moza: yes, it is
<LonelyRacer> can someone help me to set wpa on my wireless options
<LonelyRacer> only wep i see
<maco> luminerd: manpages? google?
<erUSUL> vr8mf: sorry the correct one is "sudo ifconfig eth0 up netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.10" the last argument is the ip use 10 in one comp and 11 in the other for example
<maco> luminerd: or come on here during daytime and bother Spec. he uses it for his backups
<warren> hi
<luminerd> maco: Googling now. Man pages tend to assume you are already a linux super-genious (whcih I am about the farthest thing from)
<maco> luminerd: "man man" will explain the manpage syntax
<warren> i have strange problems on hardy since some days
<danielm_mc> when i do apt-get install <package> - i get this error: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 54, <> line 1.
<danielm_mc> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<danielm_mc> How do I make that go away?
<warren> with internet, i can use soms apps like xchat but internet apps like firefox and others doesn't work
<warren> can someone help me?
<maco> warren: are you using a manually configured connection? firefox might be in offline mode (check in the file menu) if that's the case
<indian_munnda> warren: please expaplain your problm
<warren> well no, it is in online mode, and i use a modem-router, so it's automatic
<ubuntenthu> thanks waan, Network->Windows network worked.  I'm having some trouble on accessing though.  The authentication dialog doesn't work, I'm sure my user/pass are correct.. but I have doubts on the DOMAIN (my xp uses a WORKGROUP named MYHOME)
<warren> now it works again, don't know why
<hosstest> Need help getting HP 1350 All-In-One printer card reader working.  I have been to a couple web sites and installed HPLIP package.  No joy.
<indian_munnda> warren: may be your router is not allowing u to access net
<vr8mf> erusul: is not gona helpme. i got 2 network card, and no network icon to set the connection i want.
<warren> it stopped working yesterday
<maco> warren: maybe your router is dying
<vr8mf> erusul: and all i got from ip is a user and pass
<erUSUL> vr8mf: on the same computer? tryed system>Admin>Network?
<indian_munnda> warren: r u using a static ip?
<warren> no
<Batsmasher> can anyone help me with my Atheros W/LAN card?
<warren> but i can talk on xchat now
<warren> but internet works sometimes :s
<vr8mf> erusul: no
<BonezAU> I have a ~4 year old IBM T40 laptop with Ubuntu Hardy. It runs very slow when browsing web pages. Can anyone suggest a way I can make the GUI run smoother? I have already disabled various services not reqd at boot time etc but it has made no difference. Is there a different browser I can use that is smaller than firefox?
<LonelyRacer> guys help here
<warren> stranger, google works, but no other sites
<vr8mf> erusul: i'm new in linux, so are many wich i belive i don't know
<vr8mf> erusul: sorry, the icon is not there
<ubuntenthu> OK, I guess it was because the default admin shares one windows that end with $ are not accessible from ubuntu but works for normal shares..
<ubuntenthu> on*
<indian_munnda> warren: can u ping other sites?
<r_a_j_e> Batsmasher: ubuntu is not downloading restricted drivers for that? If yes you just need to enable it
<erUSUL> vr8mf: what icon?
<vr8mf> erusul: network
<warren> yes
<warren> but dont work in ff
<vr8mf> erusul: system>admin>network
<Batsmasher> r_a_j_e: the drivers are enabled :)
<waan> erUSUL, thanks for your help, the swap has its UUID back
<erUSUL> vr8mf: well it could be on ly Net or something like that mine is in spanish
<erUSUL> waan: no problem
<bullgard4> In what situations or cases will be overwritten /etc/resolv.conf ?
<graziano> k
<vr8mf> erusul: i took all of them, and nothing
<graziano> k
<graziano> k
<indian_munnda> warren: r u using windows?
<graziano> k
<FloodBot2> graziano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntenthu> Anyways, thanks everyone.  Ciao.
<graziano> p
<graziano> p
<mi> hi
<FloodBot2> graziano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<warren> no, i do not use windows, why?
<erUSUL> !ops | graziano
<ubottu> graziano: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<CoRnJuLiOx> alright, it looks like my fan isn't spinning up, and its causing my laptop to overheat and shut down, is there any way to get the fan to spin faster from ubunto?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ubuntu*
<indian_munnda> warren: may be u r using firefox-3.
<vr8mf> erusul: all i got is some net tools, but useless
<warren> yes
<BonezAU> I have a ~4 year old IBM T40 laptop with Ubuntu Hardy. It runs very slow when browsing web pages. Can anyone suggest a way I can make the GUI run smoother? I have already disabled various services not reqd at boot time etc but it has made no difference. Is there a different browser I can use that is smaller than firefox?
<waan> warren, do you have nameservers configured for dhcp?
<warren> i don't know, but it worked yesterday... strange
<erUSUL> vr8mf: the icon are two computers linked together
<indian_munnda> warren: some days before, i was also facing problems with ff-3 install ff-2
<the_hp> hi, does anyone know when intrepid beta images are ready for download?
<luminerd> There are some things I really love about Linux...but mostly it exists to torment me.
<Flannel> the_hp: Try #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<bullgard4> BonezAU: I am using a T42 and Firefox 3, and this combination is not slow. You might consider 'Links 2'.
<ActionParsnip> the_hp: theres alpha out now, its not recommended though
<the_hp> allright, thanks
<vr8mf> erusul: i know, this icon appear in the topright of desktop, but the 2 net card are innactive
<danielm_mc> does anyone know what causes Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:  at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 54, <> line 1.
<danielm_mc> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<danielm_mc> when doing an apt-get install?
<waan> erUSUL, after I moved my swap partition, usplash stopped working, do you think this would be related?
<vr8mf> erusul: the icon from the menu is missing, that is my big problem for moment
<erUSUL> vr8mf: you have two computers that are only connected to each one right? with a crossover cable?
<ActionParsnip> danielm_mc: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<erUSUL> waan: no do not think so
<indian_munnda> !flood | danielm_mc
<ubottu> danielm_mc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vr8mf> erusul: no, one computer, desktop computer, with 2 net card
<LonelyRacer> hello how to enable WPA protected wireless?
<ActionParsnip> !wpa | LonelyRacer
<ubottu> LonelyRacer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maco> LonelyRacer: that's a router question
<vr8mf> right now i'm at work, with my laptop wich work great with ubuntu
<erUSUL> vr8mf: "gksudo network-admin"
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: i'd use gksu
<BonezAU> bullgard4, what type of video card do you have? I have a Radeon 7500 (32mb) and general graphics performance is very poor. I installed the open source ATI driver but it seems to have made very little difference?
<maco> ActionParsnip: they map to each other
<danielm_mc> ActionParsnip: negative, didn't work
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: isn't gksudo a link to gksu ?
<ActionParsnip> maco: gksu uses the users profile setting, gksudo uses roots
<LonelyRacer> let me try it 1st
<vr8mf> erusul: yes, this is the cmd i was looking for. i'l try it when i get home. thanks man
<maco> ActionParsnip: ls -l /usr/bin/gksudo
<Batsmasher> Can anyone help me with my Atheros  WLAN so i can connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> maco: then why have both if its a link
<r_a_j_e> Batsmasher: for me it worked by putting restricted drivers, I did not install anything extra
<luminerd> Ok I am trying to run mindi, and it says unable to find mindi-busybox. But I have installed mindi-busybox, and when I try to do so again it says it's already the newest version
<maco> ActionParsnip: so you can use either name if you're used to one or the other
<ActionParsnip> maco: gksudo nautilus will go to roots home
<maco> ActionParsnip: ive never tried that.  i just use bash
<indian_munnda> Batsmasher: what problm u r facing? And how  u r connecting ri ght now?
<imzehare> where in the filesystem can i find my harddrives,soundcard etc is it in /dev?
<Batsmasher> through my other comp :)
<r_a_j_e> installed wifi-radar also
<ActionParsnip> maco: nautilus by default opens the users home dir, gksudo uses roots profile so the home will be /root
<bullgard4> BonezAU: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc. RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10].
<indian_munnda> Batsmasher: ok where do you finding difficulty
<bullgard4> In what situations or cases will be overwritten /etc/resolv.conf ?
<maco> ActionParsnip: and what does gksu nautilus do?
<MilitantPotato> how do I add 'hdparm -a32 -A1 -S42 -W1 /dev/sd' to the file /etc/init.d/rc.local so that hdparm works correctly? how should this file look when I'm done?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/53131/
<jpanoff> hi boys and girls...
<ActionParsnip> maco: will run nautilus with root priveledges using the users settings for nautilus
<jpanoff> I am having problems changing my splash screes
<Woet> What's the best program to program C/C++ in?
<luminerd> Ok I am trying to run mindi, and it says unable to find mindi-busybox. But I have installed mindi-busybox, and when I try to do so again it says it's already the newest version
<Woet> Kinda like visual studio for Windows
<UnionPivo> i think that dhcpcd revritres resolv.conf
<jpanoff> screen sorry, anyone outthere could help me out?
<ActionParsnip> !best | Woet
<ubottu> Woet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Woet> Okay, at least give me one application then
 * ActionParsnip hates the word "best"
<ActionParsnip> Woet: gedit is pretty decent
<Woet> can it compile and debug too?
<maco> ActionParsnip: uh, no. i just tried it. with both gksu and gksudo, nautilus opens at /root
<ActionParsnip> Woet: it is a text editor which is all code is really
<BonezAU> bullgard4, Windows XP runs about 200% better on this laptop than Ubuntu does... I am worried
<Woet> I want a program like visual studio..
<Woet> gedit is like notepad.
<ActionParsnip> Woet: gedit is so much more than notepad
<bullgard4> BonezAU: So your configuration is at fault. What does hdparm -tT say?
<maco> Woet: Eclipse is like Visual Studio if you really want an insane UI with too many buttons and panes cluttering everything up
<maco> Woet: personally, i'd rather have an extremely powerful text editor, like vim
<ne2k__> I am using network-manager-pptp 0.6.5. I have put in a username and password which are saved, and so I don't get prompted. trouble is, the password has changed, but I can't work out how to get network-manager to prompt me for it again, not can I find a file in which it is stored. how can I enter the new password?
<maco> ne2k__: system -> prefernces -> keyring,  i think
<BonezAU> bullgard4, it's a completely stock standard install of Hardy plus the open source ATI drivers.  Timing cached reads:   418 MB in  2.00 seconds = 208.58 MB/sec,  Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.20 seconds =  29.34 MB/sec
<ActionParsnip> !eclipse | woet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<maco> Woody4u: Visual Studio is the reason i refuse to use IDEs nowadays. brings back Visual Basic memories...*shudder*
<maco> !info eclipse | Woody4u
<ubottu> woody4u: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<maco> ack
<ne2k__> maco: I don't see anything about my pptp logins in there
<ne2k__> maco: encryption and keyrings, that is.
<maco> ne2k__: the keyring should have all your stored passwords
<ne2k__> maco: of course. but how do I change one or delete one?
<ndlovu> hi. I'm installing ubuntu on an old IBM thinkpad and the screen resolution is not being detected properly. any idea how to increase the resolution?
<danielm_mc> oh wow - that's retarded - dpkg-reconfigure debconf takes you to an interactive ncurses page and you can choose the frontend you want to use with debconf (the util that apt & dpkg use to apply configurations to deb pkg)
<danielm_mc> my config got changed to use gnome frontend
<danielm_mc> however, you can't do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh debconf ; must just be dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<danielm_mc> holla
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: have you installed graphics drivers?
<daren> can someone point me in the direction of a website that gives instructions on how to setup bind9 for reverse dns to enable vhosting
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, no I haven't
<daren> and not vhosting as in apache
<maco> ne2k__: right click and hit delete
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, according to ddcprobe it's a Trident CYBER 8620
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: cool, gimme a sec
<bullgard4> BonezAU: I have a new hard disk. My 1st value is 50% higher, my 2nd 50% lower than yours. I think these are no  unusual values. The misconfiguration is somewhere else.
<ne2k__> maco: on what, exactly?
<luminerd> maco & beli : If I use the sysrescuecd you suggested, and an external hard drive, then does that hd need to be formatted a certain way?
<ne2k__> maco: I have run system->preferences->encryption and keyrings. there are five tabs: password keyrings, encryption, pgp passphrases, key servers, key sharing
<danielm_mc> daren - i can walk you through it but need more details
<beli> luminerd: you can any filesystem for that drive that sysrescuecd is aware of....but as i said take care that some filesystems have big_file_size limitations.....
<maco> ne2k__: hit passwords, find the one you want to delete, right click it, and delete
<ne2k__> maco: there is nothing called passwords
<moncojhr> hello, i've got a major problem i'm unable to connect to the internet at all in my ubuntu installation
<luminerd> beli: I'm just wondering if I have to format it.  right now it is Mac OS (HFS I believe?)
<daren> danielm_mc, first off i need to know if i can set it up with a freedns host, like something.whatever.net
 * luminerd can't wait for ZFS support
<beli> luminerd: sysrescuecd supports ext2/ext3, reiserfs, btrfs, reiser4, xfs, jfs, vfat, ntfs, iso9660)
<daren> or if i need to purchase my very own host
<Distort1> I'm looking for a program that can capture video/sound from my computer for Ubuntu, similar to how a webcam would, any suggestions?
<luminerd> So I guess I have to format it :/ Is there a preferred one off that list?
<ne2k__> maco: what program are you running, and which package is it in?
<BonezAU> bullgard4, you got any idea where? I feel it's a graphics problem... but it works OK in windoze? :(
<moncojhr> it worked ok for me before, then i've rebooted and i cant get it to work anymore
<ActionParsnip> ndlovu: you need to set you xorg.conf to use Driver "trident"
<beli> luminerd: xfs scales well at big files
<Fots> hey guys, im behind a proxy and have set my http_proxy env variable but my password contains a @, e.g. http_proxy=user:@pass123@proxy.something.com and now wget and apt-get think my proxy url is pass123@proxy.something.com, is there a way around this?
<maco> ne2k__: oh sorry, should be applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll look up how to do that
<Fots> thanks lots in advnace :)
<luminerd> Well, there's no big files
<ne2k__> maco: thanks very much! got it!
<beli> luminerd: partimage will make big files...
<luminerd> I see
<r_a_j_e> Distort1: install xvidcap
<ne2k__> maco: I feel like a little bit of a dunce now... that was pretty easy! ;-)
<eddie> Hey all :)
<Aaqil> hi i want more themes etc etc in my ubuntu, i saw my friends their ubuntu was cute but i dont know how.
<Distort1> thankya r_a_j_e :D
<Indoctrine> Aaqil: I use Gnome Colour Chooser for changing colours of things
<Fots> anyone have any ideas about my proxy problem? :)
<ne2k__> Aaqil: press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and you will find the coolest new theme
<Aaqil> Distort1: since last night you are here :D
<moncojhr> how do i get internet to work in ubuntu :-(
<Fots> moncojhr: should work immediately mate, are you behind a proxy?
<luminerd> Is there a terminal command to use in Ubuntu to format an external drive
<Aaqil> Indoctrine: where i can find that color chooser?
<Distort1> Aaqil: I've been online all night? .__.
<Aaqil> ne2k__: ok i try
<ndlovu> hmm.. my display adapter is seemingly not detected by xorg at all. Under Section "Device", there's only Identifier "Configured Video Device". can I add Driver "trident" under that?
<the_real_player1> moncojhr usually it works out of the box
<kho_zhi> ubuntu no sound on usb sound card... need help!! thanks
<the_hp> luminerd: try to use gparted, works pretty well
<Indoctrine> Aaqil: sudo apt-get install gnome-color-chooser
<eddiewould> Hey :)
<moncojhr> Fots: it worked alright at first, but i've rebooted and now i cant even ping my router
<the_real_player1> moncojhr: what is your problem, exactly?
<ne2k__> moncojhr: if you are using ethernet and a router, you need to have an adapter enabled, with an IP address on the correct subnet and a gateway set correctly, and the router connected to the internet and working with NAT and DNS
<luminerd> Ooh, it's a gui. thanks the_hp :)
<the_real_player1> moncojhr: try going into the network icon and disconnect/reconect, also try to see if everything is allright with the router
<ne2k__> moncojhr: run ifconfig in a terminal -- what ip address is assigned to each of your eth<x> interfaces (if you have more than one -- otherwise just eth0)
<moncojhr> yes all of that is set correctly
<the_hp> you're welcome luminerd
<neil> hi
<neil> how can i attach valgrind to a running process?
<eddiewould> I've got a Sony VAIO notebook running Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4.1. I want to get sensible power management (Low CPU/backlight/spin down HD when on backlight, but not when on AC). Is there a way to tell (k)ubuntu that my machine is a Laptop and have it do everything for me? Otherwise, what packages should I install?
<maco> ne2k__: isnt the deceptively simple always fun?
<ne2k__> hehe
<moncojhr> i have eth0 and eth1 (two ports on my motherboard)
<moncojhr> i only use one though
<kaingeo> My Ubuntu 8.04 LTSP installation is freezing (screen freezes but mouse moving) is it normal from time to time? The kernel message is: [ 1454.088037] NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out
<moza> about the icon view in konqueror : is there a way to enlarge the icons?
<luminerd> Hmm, it is not letting me delete the main partition.
 * Kondensuotas_pie hallllllllllo
<maco> kaingeo: is there a lot of noise on your network or is it very high latency?
<waan> erUSUL, I fixed the usplash problem. When I moved my swap partition, the system was looking for a non-existant partition for resume images. I had to generate a new initrd.gz with the correct UUID in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<ne2k__> moncojhr: which IP address is assigned to each "ifconfig", and what does "ip route" say?
<erUSUL> !yay | waan
<ubottu> waan: Glad you made it! :-)
 * Kondensuotas_pie sypsosisis
<the_real_player1> moncojhr: sometimes, you have to click on the wired network option on network manager
<ne2k__> I wonder how long Aaqil will be away for
<Aaqil> ne2k__: ctrl+alt+f1 showed me non gui interface which i dont know how to exit or control and to exit i restarted my PC from back :D
<maco> kaingeo: that sounds like a "i'm trying to download and the net just went boom" error
<the_real_player1> unless you are using wirelless
<maco> Aaqil: ctrl alt f7
<waan> erUSUL, thanks, if anybody else has the same problem it might be helpful :)
<bullgard4> BonezAU: What does glxgears say?
<ne2k__> Aaqil: sorry, that was a cruel joke
<erUSUL> waan: i will try to remember it ...
<ne2k__> Aaqil: it was a lot of fun, though
<Aaqil> maco:  :D ok    ne2k__: :)):))
<moncojhr> ne2k__:ok well 192.168.1.3 is for eth0 and there was nothing for eth1, i dont know what is under ip route, im in windows atm
<Xokado> oi
<Xokado> aonde eu encontro brasileiros?
<Xokado> ;D
<eddiewould> Does anyone have any recommendations for laptop power management in (K)ubuntu?
<kaingeo> maco: i have a 10/100 network card but the load is about 10 Mbit
<the_real_player1> Xocado: português aqui
<moza> Aaqil : thanks! i tried and discovered the ctrl alt f7 ! :)
<the_real_player1> Xocado: try #brasil :D
<maco> kaingeo: if there's high latency or lots of noise on the network, that could maybe have an effect
<luminerd> Ok, is there something I can use that well let me format this? Gparted is not working at all. Won't let me delete partitions or do anything useful really
<kho_zhi> ubuntu sound card no sound need help... plz!!
<moncojhr> ne2k__: to be sure i have the same network settings as i did prior to rebooting...
<ne2k__> moncojhr: are you sure that the two interfaces are always coming up in the same order? sometimes linux is a bit crap and your interfaces can be eth0 and eth1 one time you boot, and eth1 and eth0 the next time. you should assign aliases based on the mac addresses to stop this happening
<Fots> kho_zhi: what soundcard do you have?
<Fang> i have one machine that cant directly access the internt atm, theres a couple of packages i want from apt, is there a way to download these on a different machine and copy them using a flash drive
<kho_zhi> "usb 3d sound" sound card
<Aaqil> maco: ctrl+alt+f7 doing nothing
<ne2k__> moncojhr: I don't actually know how to do this, though -- I just know it's possible. either ask a guru here, try ##linux, or look on the web
<Fots> kho_zhi: type lspci
<Fots> is it listed?
<Fots> sorry
<hathiwala> i m developing software in gambas but i dont know control use for date
<Fots> lsusb
<FloodBot2> Fots: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaingeo> maco: what is high latency?
<beli> luminerd: why not start and solve problems instead of jumping from one to another...read the documentation...you need to be root user to do stuff...
<Fots> sorry for the flood
<maco> kaingeo: so much stuff's going through the network that it lags a bit
<BonezAU> bullgard4, 2178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 435.513 FPS, 2295 frames in 5.0 seconds = 458.162 FPS, 2274 frames in 5.0 seconds = 454.776 FPS, 2227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 444.832 FPS
<maco> Aaqil: are you on the gui or in the terminal right now?
<the_real_player1> moncojhr: just try to restart X, and see what happens
<moncojhr> ne2k__: hmm, can i just, turn off eth1 or something ? but i dont think this is the problem because i've tried both ports
<bullgard4> BonezAU: And how much RAM size?
<moza> is there a specific channel for konqueror? i discovered the "file size view", it's great! but i would like to enlarge the icons in the icon view... don't know how
<luminerd> beli: 1. I AM root user. 2. I am still working on the same problem. In order to clone this, you tell me I need a drive.  WELL THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO DO.
<beli> luminerd: or check if it has setuid/setgid bit
<BonezAU> bullgard4, system has 512mb ram and vid card has 32mb
<Aaqil> maco: GUI
<maco> moza: try #kubuntu
<imzehare> what is the diffrences between the filesystem on a unix based one and a windows based one?
<maco> Aaqil: you're already there then
<moza> maco : thanks!
<ne2k__> moncojhr: are you certain your router is working on the IP address you think it is? do you have an ethernet link light?
<maco> Aaqil: f7 is where the firs gui session goes. if you go to f1, you do f7 to get back to the gui
<icnpunk> hey any dude who can tall me how to change the normal terminal name display "Username@Computername:~$" ?
<sandy> hello
<Aaqil> maco: oh i thought u are telling me shortcut keys for color changing of my ubuntu
<kaingeo> maco: the average traffic is about 10MBit. The ethernet card handles about 100MBit
<moncojhr> im talking through it
<bullgard4> BonezAU: Your glxgears values are poor. I have here 1934 FPS. 1 MB RAM.
<maco> icnpunk: edit your ~/.bashrc
<beli> luminerd: but you want anything to work just out of the box...using linux you need to learn to read and try.....if you dont want that...go and get one who does it for you or buy some expensive software that fits your needs......but stop telling all the time that xyz is shit, cause YOU dont get it to work
<sandy> I come from china
<the_real_player1> hello sandy :-)
<maco> icnpunk: the PROMPT_COMMAND part
<sandy> hi
<icnpunk> maco: Thanks I'll try
<BonezAU> bullgard4, yah... for some reason yesterday when I tried it I was getting close to 2000FPS but not now
<the_real_player1> sandy: how is the weather in china? :D
<sandy> fine
<sandy> I am at shenzhen
<moncojhr> i gotta talk with ocr...
<ne2k__> maco: what's the difference between that and $PS1?
<kaingeo> maco: is this happening to you? (if you have a LTSP server of course)
<hathiwala> i m developing software in gambas but i dont know control use for date
<BonezAU> bullgard4, how can I confirm which video driver is being loaded at boot?
<moncojhr> 192.168.1.0/24 dev vmnet8
<luminerd> beli: Things SHOULD work out of the box. That's why I have a Mac. But right now, I have 20 some Windows systems with a TON of viruses on them, so I need to get a basic Linux install up and running on them so that people can use the machines. I NEVER said ANYTHING was shit, I don't know where the fuck you got that.
<bullgard4> BonezAU: I do not know why, but suddenly my glxgears jumped to 5700 FPS.
<maco> kaingeo: i dont have LTSP, it was just a suggestion based on "timeout" and LTSP being done over the net
<maco> ne2k__: PS1?
<idefix> how sure is it that when there are two one way direction signs at a name of a user in GAIM that he/she blocked you?
<moncojhr> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0
<maco> hathiwala: what's a gambas?
<Aaqil> Does my ubuntu needs any anti virus?
<BonezAU> bullgard4, yeah mine did that yesterday, the first 3 or 4 lines were ~500 FPS and then after that I was jumping to 2000FPS
<ne2k__> maco: the "old way"
<maco> Aaqil: no
<idefix> !GAIM
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Aaqil> maco: chik chik chik chik chik *Dance*
<maco> ne2k__: for PROMPT_COMMAND? no idea. i just looked through bashrc til i found the line that does the prompt
<beli> luminerd: it works out of the box...but you need to read the documentation first! and you always tell x does not work, y does not work...mac is better....go and start learning and reading instead of waiting here for us to solve all your problems with one big command or what ever you await...
<maco> Aaqil: some operating systems have very broken security and access models. linux isn't one of them;
<luminerd> beli: I did exactly what you told me to do. I got an external hard drive, downloaded/burned systemrescue CD.  Now I need to get the hard drive formatted to work.  Should formatting a hard drive seriously be something that I need to read up and learn on? HELL NO. I should be able to format a drive, in fact I'm fiarly certain I could format the drive if someone would just TELL ME THE FUCKING COMMAND LINE APP THAT DOES IT
<Aaqil> maco: yup yup i read
<kaingeo> maco: thank you a lot my friend
<stdin> !language | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<beli> luminerd: man mkfs.xfs
<moncojhr> cool in was vmware causing the prob
<beli> luminerd: thats what i told you...why dont you learn a bit? you just want full solutions....linux is learning, understanding, testing....face it
<ne2k__> luminerd: if you use the term "format a drive", you don't deserve linux
<beli> luminerd: next time someone tells you to to \rm -rf /&   and all your stuff is lost.....
<chalcedony> on Ubuntu 8.4 i was doing fine setting up the printer with System Administration Printing.. until it asks for a password and won't accept any password i know. What is it looking for and how can i find it, fake it or what? please?
<beli> luminerd: i want you to learn and read, thats all
<luminerd> beli: Look, Not everyone in the world should have to learn a lot just to basically use their computer.
<beli> luminerd: look, you seem to be whats called a system administrator
<odracir34> it swim in the see and you can eat it.
<beli> luminerd: you are not everyone...
<beli> luminerd: so LEARN
<ne2k__> luminerd: they don't. some people choose to pay for software and hardware that all works together out of the box, like Macs
<maco> hey hey hey guys
<maco> be nice
<sandy> 有没有人说中文阿？
<Indoctrine> !jp | sandy
<ubottu> sandy: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<maco> it is NOT necessary to be a nerd to use linux
<luminerd> Linux is GREAT, I'm SUPER glad that it exists. But learning its ins and outs is NOT FOR ME.  Now, if I can come into a channel and get some help with a one time thing that I need to do, I would really appreciate it.
<maco> Indoctrine: that's chinese
<Indoctrine> Oh, looked Japanese to me
<Indoctrine> Curse similar languages
<icnpunk> sandy: 有阿
<ne2k__> luminerd: right, ok, I missed the beginning of this. what are you trying to do, what have you tried, what didn't work, where have you got to?
<maco> Indoctrine: japanese uses chinese characters, however it has those swooshy ones like し that showed up in the message you hit
 * beli detex: a car works fine, but you need to learn howto drive it....same with linux and any other stuff in the world
<bullgard4> BonezAU: Please analyze (grep) Xorg.0.log for "ATI". ATI is a wrapper which loads probably radeon_drv.so.
<ne2k__> maco: otherwise known as hiragana ;-)
<maco> Indoctrine: if you don't see simple 1-2 line characters, it's chinese
<Indoctrine> maco: I learned Japanese for 3 years, I recognised some of the characters that sandy used.
<luminerd> ne2k__: "format a drive" is entirely correct
<maco> ne2k__: not trying to get technical
<Aaqil> I am C programming student, I need C compiler etc easy compiler name and link for my ubuntu please
<maco> Indoctrine: oh ok haha
 * beli detex again: why does any new linux user await that linux solves all the problems....w/o the user learning and stuff
<maco> Indoctrine: well, if its all kanji, it's probably chinese
<Indoctrine> Probably. :P
 * beli shrugs
<maco> Indoctrine: kanji are just hanzi, but sometimes slightly modded and also quite stolen
<Indoctrine> My bad
<IntuitiveNipple> Aaqil: Ubuntu includes the GNU GCC compiler
<Tm_T> !offtopic | maco
<ubottu> maco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Indoctrine> I know they're stolen. :P
<Aaqil> IntuitiveNipple: where to get that you came :D welcome
<Myrtti> hello kids
<Indoctrine> IntuitiveNipple: Nice name.
<luminerd> ne2k__: I just want to format this external drive to XFS
<Tm_T> hi Myrtti (:)
<maco> Myrtti: hiya!
<stdin> Aaqil: install the "build-essential" package to get GCC and linker
<eddiewould> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a laptop?
<beli> Myrtti: hello daddy
<maco> luminerd: ok so they stop teasing you, you don't format drives, you format partitions
<bullgard4> eddiewould: me.
<Aaqil> stdin: what is that where to install? i am new
<BonezAU> bullgard4, http://pastebin.com/m7dfae676
<chalcedony> <chalcedony> on Ubuntu 8.4 i was doing fine setting up the printer with System Administration Printing.. until it asks for a password and won't accept any password i know. What is it looking for and how can i find it, fake it or what? please?
<maco> luminerd: did gparted not work for you?
<icnpunk> maco: Plz help me dude, I changed ${USER}@${HOSTNAME} to T@CP but it dowsn't  work.
<IntuitiveNipple> Aaqil: From the Ubuntu repositories, it's in 'main' - use Synaptic to search for the various 'gcc' versions and other supporting libraries
<adam7> chalcedony: does sudo work?
<stdin> Aaqil: you can install it from the Synaptic package manager or by running the command "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Myrtti> beli: mommy for you, mister
<IntuitiveNipple> Aaqil: To install the tools needed to build software, do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<chalcedony> adam7: i don't know where i would sudo .. it's a gui
<ne2k__> luminerd: right. ok. you need to create a partition table, and then create a filesystem within a partition. there is no formatting to be done of anything, unless there is a special reason for it.
<luminerd> maco: *sigh* what a nitpick.  Anyway, Gparted does not let me delete partitions or reformat them
<maco> icnpunk: i have no experience with it, just know what section it is
<adam7> chalcedony: does sudo work in the terminal, though?
<eddiewould> bullgard4: What do you use in terms of power management? Have you got laptop-mode going to spin your disk down?
<beli> Myrtti: moab? ;)
<maco> luminerd: did you run it as root?
<chalcedony> adam7: hmm i'll try it
<Aaqil> stdin:  IntuitiveNipple thanks trying
<runemaste> ive plugged a second NIC into my server and it isnt being picked up, not even by lshw or lspci
<ne2k__> luminerd: have you determined the device name of your drive you are working on?
<luminerd> maco: yes, with sudo
<luminerd> ne2k__: hdb
<moza> i have to go, have a good day/night
<luminerd> ne2k__: It needs to be erased
<adam7> luminerd: is a partiton on the drive mounted?
<IntuitiveNipple> runemaste: hardware dead?
<ne2k__> luminerd: ok. so, as root, you have to fdisk sdb
<luminerd> ne2k__: full of stuff I'd rather not have to confuse the process
<bullgard4> eddiewould: I am using pm-utils successfully.
<ne2k__> luminerd: why do you think you have to erase it?
<runemaste> IntuitiveNipple: i dont think so, brand new
<icnpunk> maco: does terminal have any other config file ?
<eddiewould> bullgard4: Ok, I'll have a look into that package. Thanks :)
<chalcedony> adam7: it's my computer .. I can sudo .. but this thing is insisting on a password for llhull on localhost  .. and wont take my pass.
<joerack> fluffles: I'm back
<bullgard4> eddiewould: Good luck!
<luminerd> ne2k__: I just don't need the data and I'd rather have this thing completely clean to avoid any possible confusion
<runemaste> its a....
<maco> icnpunk: if you're not using the default (bash) then whatever shell you are using has its own thing
<beli> icnpunk: are you using bash and having prompt problems?
<IntuitiveNipple> runemaste: Test on another system, to be sure. Have you checked the kernel log for any clues?
<runemaste> DLink DFE-628TX Fast Ethernet PCI Desktop Adaptor
<adam7> chalcedony: is this in Firefox?
<ne2k__> luminerd: well, if you really want to, you can dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb, but I don't see the point
<joerack> Guys. what is a good program for creating a ubuntu image?
<icnpunk> beli: now I just don't like that title
<beli> icnpunk: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/
<eddiewould> joerack: I used partimage to make a backup of my partition
<eddiewould> joerack: If thats what you mean...
<maco> joerack: remixing a live cd or making bare-metal recovery disks?
<luminerd> ne2k__: "unable to open SDB"
<beli> ne2k__: he wants to make a big partition on it with xfs filesystem, thats all
<joerack> the same stuff norton ghost does
<chalcedony> adam7: no.  System > Administration > Printing ( in the top bar) on Unbuntu 8.4
<Finnish> Are there any data analysis tool for ubuntu, like NVivo etc?
<maco> luminerd: capital or lowercase?
<ne2k__> luminerd: I don't understand why you think there is a possibility of confusion if you create a partition table and then create a filesystem within a partition
<icnpunk> maco yep I use the default
<runemaste> IntuitiveNipple: it was working in my past os
<joerack> I think it started with a c...  can't remember
<eddiewould> joerack: I think partimage will do what you want. I made the mistake of using Ghost 8.0 with my ext3 partition - it didn't work well!
<ne2k__> luminerd: how did you get from /dev/hdb to SDB?
<joerack> ok thx
<icnpunk> beli: just search bash howto??
<hathiwala> how to use gambas ?
<adam7> chalcedony: is the Printer configuration GUI open?
<luminerd> ne2k__: you said to sudo fdisk sdb
<IntuitiveNipple> runemaste: The logs are the place to look, then
<runemaste> i think
<hathiwala> i m developing software in gambas but i dont know control use for date
<beli> icnpunk: i asked you what your problem is...and you didnt answer.....thought you have prompt problems
<chalcedony> adam7: yes i put in names for it .. and now it wants a pass
<maco> joerack: there's ghost4linux, or there's partimage, or you can use reconstructor to make a custom install disc, or you can use mondo & mindi to make a series of disks for a certain configuration
<maco> hathiwala: what is a gambas? as far as i know, you're not speaking english
<adam7> chalcedony: any chance you could take a screenshot and upload it to somewhere on the internet (like http://xs.to ?)
<joerack> thanks
<ne2k__> luminerd: sorry, that was a typo. I meant sudo fdisk hdb
<DIFH-iceroot> is there a way to have autocompletion for apt-get? apt-get install apa TAB = apt-get install apache2. i think i have seend something like this
<maco> DIFH-iceroot: there is...
<ne2k__> luminerd: I've got used to drives being s rather than h in recent months!
<luminerd> ne2k__: I think I was wrong, I think it is sdb
<IntuitiveNipple> joerack: Or use dd (dd if=/dev/sdaX of=filename.bin)
<chalcedony> adam7: ok i'll do a screenshot.
<maco> DIFH-iceroot: but if apa is for more than just apache2, you have to hit it twice and itll list the options
<maco> DIFH-iceroot: might need to install bash-completion first
<ne2k__> luminerd: right. well, we need to make sure. how is the drive connected to your system? ata? sata? scsi? usb? firewire?
<beli> IntuitiveNipple: giving some bs will fasten it up a lot
<luminerd> ne2k__: In my /dev is an sdb, sdb1, and sdb3
<luminerd> ne2k__: usb
<DIFH-iceroot> maco: apache was only an example of course, i will look for bash-completion
<IntuitiveNipple> beli: I know, I was clueing joerack in on an alternative that is already there and simple :)
<icnpunk> beli: sorry dude, I'm not good at english . I changed the PROMPT_COMMAND part of  bashrc file. I changed ${USER} and ${HOSTNAME} variable to a ASCII word. But it doesn't work well
<ne2k__> luminerd: how do you know that /dev/sdb is the disk you're talking about?
<nooo> Hello~
<Aaqil> IntuitiveNipple: i installed build essential now next?
<joerack> what is the best solution?
<beli> icewaterman: you have to source the changess...type: source ~/.bashrc
<IntuitiveNipple> Aaqil: now next what? You've got the tools you need installed.
<runemaste> i cant find anything under *eth*, any other ideas for what i can grep for?
<luminerd> ne2k__: because in Gparted sdb has 500gb, nothing else connected to this machine has even close tot hat
<Aaqil> IntuitiveNipple:  where to start?
<DIFH-iceroot> maco: thank you, now it is working fine, i will look if my debian has also this program
<ne2k__> luminerd: does /dev/sdb disappear when you unplug the drive?
<adam7> luminerd: is your drive a Seagate FreeAgent?
<AdvoWork> hi there, random, but has anyone ver used a terastation (network storage device)?
<htang_> hi,all. which software do you use to watch movies on line?
<ne2k__> luminerd: sorry, I said sudo fdisk sdb, I meant sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<luminerd> adam7: No, I'm not really sure what's inside, it's a LaCie
<adam7> luminerd: ah, ok
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: vlc
<vsand> Hi, I am a Linux noob with a computer with i686. Should i use ubuntu, and in that case 32 or 64 bit?
<adam7> vsand: you have to use 32bit with a i686 processor
<htang_> what's vlc, and how it goes?
<luminerd> ne2k__: cool, I think I'm inm
<luminerd> I really appreciate the help
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyone succesfull use Iphone 3g on ubuntu?
<DIFH-iceroot> !vlc | htang_
<ubottu> htang_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bullgard4> BonezAU: Please analyze (grep) Xorg.0.log for "driver". Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ne2k__> luminerd: this is all command line crap. there are probably gui version of these things, this is just waht I'm used to
<vsand> adam7: thanks. should i consider anything else than ubuntu? are there any downsides to i686?
<luminerd> ne2k__: I have no problem with the command line for this sort of thing
<luminerd> I used to be fairly proficient with slackware, but as I'm sure you can surmise I've lost whatever skills I once posessed with time.
<ne2k__> luminerd: I would use "p" to print the partition table, the "d" to delete the existing partitions, "n" to create a new partition, and use the defaults, which should make it be the maximum size available. "w" to write the table to disk and exit, and then check /dev to make sure you only have /dev/sdb and sdb1. then mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1
<adam7> vsand: well, there are a lot of linux distros -- since you're in here most people will probably recommend Ubuntu :) i686 the way to go if you're new to Linux
<htang_> thank you ! not so many , i only need the one which can watch movies on line1
<beli> icnpunk....read what i told to icewaterman? ;)
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: vlc is THAT video player, special if you want to watch streams and so on, its called video lan client and can be installed with your paket-manager
<beli> icnpunk: you have to source the changess...type: source ~/.bashrc
<luminerd> ne2k__: on "d": no partition is defined yet
<UnionPivo> luminerd, I can relate, I am old slacker here, and ububtu has made me soft in cli
<ne2k__> luminerd: you may need to install a package to get mkfs.xfs -- xfsprogs, i think
<vsand> adam7: ok thanks :)
<ne2k__> luminerd: does "p" show any partitions?
<icnpunk> beli: I tried. Still can't work
<X-Java> how CAn I remove GRUB from WIN XP?
<adam7> X-Java: Grub has nothing to do with Windows XP
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot : thank you . I would like to try on.
<adam7> X-Java: is Ubuntu installed on that machien with XP?
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ne2k__> X-Java: you need to use a feature of windows which rewrites its mbr back to the disk. don't know what it is, though... try #windows
<Aaqil> Hi how to start open my C compiler in my ubuntu?  i installed build essentials .
<luminerd> ne2k__: it does not
<beli> icnpunk: show me the line
<ne2k__> Aaqil: what do you mean "open" a c compiler?
<Batsmasher> I need help enabling my wifi card...
<Batsmasher> wpa card*
<adam7> !wireless | Batsmasher
<ubottu> Batsmasher: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ne2k__> luminerd: I'm suspicious. did you definitely do fdisk /dev/sdb?
<luminerd> ne2k__: yes, it says Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB
<Aaqil> ne2k__: i think i am using some wrong words :s u know i used compiler etc in XP where i install a program and get a file which i open and type my C codes etc for learning..
<icnpunk> beli: My title is source ~/.bashrc and the PROMPT_COMMAND line is PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;T@${HOSTNAME}: ${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'
<ne2k__> luminerd: well, maybe there aren't any partitions on it.. this seems strange, though, since you said that /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb3 existed
<chalcedony> adam7: i uploaded to that website .. is it supposed to give you a white screen ?
<ne2k__> Aaqil: you want an IDE. try Eclipse
<adam7> chalcedony: I would guess not :/
<ne2k__> Aaqil: alternatively, just use a text editor and gcc
<luminerd> ne2k__: no, there are definitely partitions. I can see them in..whatever you call the file browser in gnome...and in Gparted I could see them, just not do anything with them
<Aaqil> ne2k__: Eclipse is heavy where is GCC in my ubuntu how to open that?
<chalcedony> adam7: i'll use imageshack
<ne2k__> Aaqil: gcc is a compiler. it's /just/ a compiler, i.e. you run gcc -o test -c test.c
<adam7> Aaqil: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal, then type in gcc
<adam7> chalcedony: good idea
<luminerd> And it was used for a Mac OS X time machine so those have to be formatted HFS
<Aaqil> adam7: gcc: no input files
<adam7> Aaqil: right, you have to say gcc file-to-compile.c
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot : I am installing the vlc. is that mean I can watch movies on  line later on? but I want to know which ISP provide the movies?
<Aaqil> adam7: error message by terminal
<Aaqil> adam7:  ok
<monreal> how can I change the theme of kde4 apps when running gnome? I have tried kde4's "systemsettings" but it just shows an empty shell. I want to change the icon theme
<kho_zhi> hi, guys, is it possible to overclosk my ATI radeon 9550 in ubuntu?
<kho_zhi> *overclock
<Hugelgupf> hi
<adam7> kho_zhi: I belive not
<the_eraser> is intrepid beta released?
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: what exactly do you want to watch? i dont understand it
<Hugelgupf> i need help with fu**ing grub
<adam7> !intrepid | the_eraser
<ubottu> the_eraser: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Hugelgupf> or: is there a german ubuntu channel?
<kho_zhi> adam7, if cant i think i'll nid windows to flash it to ATI 9600
<Aaqil> What about visual basic programming in ubuntu?
<chalcedony> adam7: http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20081001printerconfsshofy2.png
<asathoor> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chalcedony> adam7: it's the stuff on the left
<Aaqil> There was ubuntu installer in XP what is in ubuntu?
<root_bear> I cant seem to get Xinerama working with my ATI Radeon. X dies on startup ( Xorg.log here: http://pastebin.com/d1ae7bc06 ). If I turn Option Xinerama off, then it works fine. Any clues why?
<root_bear> Does Xinerama not work with the standard radeon drivers?
<Aaqil> Sorry there was Visual basic installer in XP what is in ubuntu?
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot : the movies like you watch on youku. when you click the movie you want to watch, then it can play for you.
<georgeaf> hey ppl, anyway to make wubi mount a vmdk file instead of a raw disk file ?
<nicodarious> hey guys, anyone know much about stuck nvidia kernel modules?
<luminerd> ne2k__: Shouldn't there be a command or something, just wipe the thing and partition it from scratch?
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: sorry dont know youku
<BonezAU> bullgard4, did you have a chance to see my pastebin?
<adam7> chalcedony: what button did you press just before that came up?
<htang_> do you know tudou?
<icnpunk> beli: I solved That : by usr PS1="[X@\h:\w]\$ "
<icnpunk> beli: add that command PS1="" to the end of bashrc
<smm289> im in the middle of ripping a DVD iso to a network storage location. Yes, I own the DVD. I am currently only seeing upload speeds of 2MB/s, i'm using a cabled LAN connection 100mb.  Do you think the 2MB/s limit I am seeing is due to the bottleneck of ripping or a possible issue with the connection.  After the RIP is complete I will try moving an ISO image in both directions to see what the through-put of the LAN is.  I was just wondering 
<runemaste> how come my nic is called eth1_rename?
<adam7> smm289: How are you sending the ISO over the network?
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: what are that files? streams? downloadable content?
<smm289> I'm using Gnome Baker and pointed the image save location to the network folder
<adam7> smm289: do you know what protocol the network folder is using?
<adam7> SSH, nfs, ftp?
<ne2k__> luminerd: "o" will create a new empty partition table
<ne2k__> luminerd: then use "n" to create a partition, and "w" to write it out
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot : maybe streams. it download streams from internet while you are watching.
<ne2k__> smm289: use "bing" to test network throughput
<smm289> its a share hosted on an ubuntu file server, but I have samba installed on the ubuntu server and the address is smb:// so I guess samba is the transfer protocol being used
<smm289> im using my laptop to do the ripping, ubuntu is installed on the laptop
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: ok, vlc can watch streams
<smm289> !bing
<ubottu> ban
<adam7> smm289: That's usually pretty fast in my experience. I would guess it is probably the DVD then...
<chalcedony> adam7: appliy
<smm289> thats what I figured, is bing a default included cli command or do I have to download it
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot: can you give me a movie channel or any URL to try on?thanks
<smm289> nope, i have been told by the CLI that i have to install bing, I will give it a try, thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> htang_: sorry dont have links in the internet, just in my lan
<falstaff>  /join #kubuntu
<smm289> has anyone been able to use 802.11n from a laptop with ubuntu, I have an xps1330 with an intel wlan card but currently it only connects with g
<htang_> DIFH-iceroot: that's ok. thanks all the same.
<MrEgg964> hi all :) Is it possible to close a user's hibernated session on a distant computer?
<bullgard4> BonezAU: I had a look at http://pastebin.com/m7dfae676. Do you mean that?
<smm289> MrEgg: I would guess no, if the pc is in hibernation then it is technically powered off and I'm not sure how you would connect to it
<smm289> but I could be wrong
<bullgard4> MrEgg964: It is if that remote computer's hardware and software is suitable.
<MrEgg964> smm289: the remote pc in on, and I can ssh to it
<smm289> MrEgg: i'm a nub, that was the extent of my help ;)  just thought I would throw in my 2cents
<nicodarious> anyone know about how to get rid of old stuck kernel modules that belong to NVIDIA?
<nicodarious> i have been trying for days now to get my video working, but no avail with the figuring it out on my own
<MrEgg964> Here's my problem : using NX NoMachine, I cannot log into my session on a distant computer because my session on that distant computer is hibernated. Any idea how to kill it?
<nicodarious> i would like some support on how to get rid of this damn problem...
<Tonno> Someone here know where I can Download some Games for 8.04, ( not in 3D graphics )
<nicodarious> Tonno, are you just looking for 2D games in general, like free games?
<smm289> Tonno: The add/remove... tool under Applications menu has a huge list of games available
<nicodarious> Tonno, you can use synaptic or add/remove and search for Games
<luminerd> huge? o_O
<nicodarious> huge
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: have you tried envy or envyng?
<TimothyP> Hello, I'm trying to reset the root password on ubuntu 6.10 by booting into single user mode, but when I do I simply have to enter the root password for maintenance or control+D to continue which also asks the root password
<luminerd> Hmm, mine only shows like less than 100 games...
<smm289> well ok maybenot huge, but there are alot of games listed there
<luminerd> Supertux is the best :P
<smm289> <---exagerated :P
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, that's what caused the problem in the first place.  the prblem is, i installed envy and the nvidia driver thru it but got a flashing screen every time i brought up glxgears
<Curious-Tux> Hi, do you know an IDE for ubuntu (gnome) for C and not a big one!
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, so i uninstalled it and went back with the nvidia-glx-new driver
<MrEgg964> are you using hardy?
<falstaff> what is the room with for kubuntu?
<Curious-Tux> #kubuntu
<xuflash> Hello.  I'm trying to get help with a USB GSM adapter trying to connect to ATT.  I keep getting a default network of 10.64.64.64 on the ppp0 interface.
<CodeWar> pretty dumb question .. what is the panel at the bottom of the desktop that Apple desktops have called?
<falstaff> thank you Curious Tux
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: are you on Hardy?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, and now i find a problem with a old module (96.43.05, one that i never even used!!!) that won't let go and let the 169.12 driver use it
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, yes, i use 8.04
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, yes, i use 8.04.1
<Tonno> nicodarius, smm289, I know.. but I don't like there's game for the add/remove apps, Im talking you guys know some web page?
<Aaqil> How to get gambas in my ubuntu?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, if it helps, i can type the error message here.
<Aaqil> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/
<beli> TimothyP: boot into single user mode as you said...mount the root partition r/w if not done automagically....then start passwd, set password, sync, and reboot
<Aaqil> sudo apt-get install gambas?
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: when you tried envy, did you try 'envy' or 'envyng'
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 69.43.05, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 169.12.
<smm289> Tono: http://www.linuxgames.com/ I think if you dig deep enough there are games here
<DIFH-iceroot> !games | Tonno
<ubottu> Tonno: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<TimothyP> beli I can't it's asking me for maintenance root password before I can do anything
<ndlovu> okay, got display working... now the power management is not working (fan going all the time, battery state not detected). any idea how to fix?
<chalcedony> adam7: i clicked apply after filling the name and location fields
<Aaqil> E: Couldn't find package gambas
<Aaqil>  :-S
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, nvidia-glx-new-envy
<beli> TimothyP: ok...so give the boot option init=/bin/bash
<Tonno> smm289, ubottu, thanks
<beli> TimothyP: this will lead you directly into a root shell
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<smm289> Wahoo, my first thanks :-D
<TimothyP> ok :)
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, but when i couldn't get it back to using nvidia drivers, i installed envyng and uninstalled the envy drivers then uninstalled the envyng also, then reinstalling nvidia-glx-new driver
<beli> TimothyP: there are other solutions...come back if it doesnt work
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: did you adjust xorg.conf as well?
<TimothyP> thnx beli, I'll try it now :)
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i modified it manually (no avail), ran nvidia-xconfig (still nothing), rm xorg.conf and reran nvidia-xconf (still nothing), then rm'ed again,  then tried spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.... still nothing
<smm289> i'm a little irritated that I purchased vista ultimate for my laptop but now i'm in love with ubuntu.  All well :-$
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i have modified it to use the nv driver and it works, but not the nvidia driver
<maco> smm289: ebay
<TimothyP> beli kernel panic :p if I try that
<nicodarious> smm289, see if you can get a refund from Microshaft by telling them that their software was obsolete for your hardware, and that it was full of bugs, making it completely unusable with any oter hardware that you have/know of  (heheh)
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: so you're saying that in xorg.conf, "nv" works but "nvidia" doesn't, is that right? What graphics adapter are you using, btw?
<smm289> nicodarious: i'll let ya know how that works out ;)
<sbaush> hi all!
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, yes, nv works, nvidia does not.  the hardware that i have tried have been an nvidia 7600GT, 7900GTX, 8600GT, 8800GT, and a 9600GT (all video cards that work in my other computers just fine.
<sbaush> have you idea about time expiration of paste.ubuntu.com?
<chalcedony> sbaush: doesn't it say 30 days?
<sbaush> chalcedony: i don't know!
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i know that it has to do with the kernel modules not being unloaded, not the hardware itself...  just getting this kernel module 'un-stuck' is the problem.  every machine that i have had envy installed in sucks and takes forever to get this problem fixed.  this is the first time that i have not been able to fix this problem by reinstalling the linux-restricted modules for the kernel that i am using.
<chalcedony> i think adam7 has gone away.. he was helping me with my problem trying to figure out a password/way around the password for setting up my HP 7210 printer, on Unbuntu 8.4 .. I used System > administration > Printing and made a screenshot if you need it?
<luminerd> So, partitionimage can't even back up the drive it's installed on?
<adam7> chalcedony: sorry, was away for a minute
<chalcedony> adam7: WB :))
<chalcedony> not a problem
<LonelyRacer> need wireless help here
<chalcedony> adam7: http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20081001printerconfsshofy2.png
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: yes, I've had my share of problems with envy as well, although it has worked in the past for me too. When I wiped envy off the system, I did it through the console, using text mode. Then I set Ubuntu to use proprietary drivers for the graphics card and it worked fine.
<chalcedony> LonelyRacer: on 8.4?
<LonelyRacer> i try the help from ubuntu but still stuck
<maco> chalcedony: can you do "ping localhost" in a terminal?
<LonelyRacer> chalcedony: yes on 8.04 i cant find wpa
<icnpunk> hey anyone has installed the audicious for gkrellm2
<icnpunk> hey anyone has installed the audicious plugin for gkrellm2
<LonelyRacer> chalcedony: it should support wpa already but i cant see wpa options
<maco> chalcedony: i'm wondering if maybe your loopback's not set up so it doesn't know how to authenticate
<maco> LonelyRacer: see them where?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, heh.  i am doing the same thing right now.  i'm at the console (gdm has been stopped the past few days), and i'm still hating life with trying to startx with nvidia drivers.
<LonelyRacer> maco: at the network manager showing wep only
<chalcedony> maco: trying that now
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, oh, the envy woes...
<maco> LonelyRacer: it usually shows whatever the network you're trying to connect to is configured for
<ndlovu> any idea how to get my battery state properly detected?
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: did you try removing the module using modprobe?
<chalcedony> maco --- localhost ping statistics ---
<chalcedony> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2998ms
<chalcedony> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.027/0.027/0.028/0.006 ms
<chalcedony> ~$
<FloodBot2> chalcedony: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<under> How can I install last driver for my 8800gt?
<LonelyRacer> maco: its showing my network and when connected it ask for pasword but wep not wpa
<ziroday> !nvidia > under
<ubottu> under, please see my private message
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, nvidia does not exist in /proc/modules
<maco> LonelyRacer: sounds like your network is configured for WEP then
<adam7> chalcedony: do you have a root password on that machine?
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: how about modprobe -l | grep nvidia ?
<maco> LonelyRacer: other possibility is that your wireless drivers are crap
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, also, when i cat /var/log/messages | grep nvidia, i get nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<LonelyRacer> maco: how to update the wireless then?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, modprobe -l | grep nvidia lists 3
<Wos> Greetings
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i'll list them off
<Wos> don't blame me for being noob
<Enselic-AFK> Wos: only n00bs say that
<maco> LonelyRacer: uh, i dont think its something updating has anything to do with
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, /lib/modules/2.6.24-21-server/volatile/nvidia.ko  /nvidia_legacy.ko   /nvidia_new.ko
<ziroday> Wos: what is your problem?
<Wos> i am using just windows till now,and i am interesting in instaling Ubuntu one of those days
<maco> LonelyRacer: unless by update you mean "with what wireless card should i replace my current one?"
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i don't know what nvidia_legacy is doing in there though.  it wasn't there before.
<Aaqil> http://joyoflinux.wordpress.com/2008/05/15/installing-ruby-in-ubuntu-804/ hi i am unable to install ruby in my ubuntu
<maco> LonelyRacer: what do you currently have?
<chalcedony> adam7: i know *my* password .. it isn't taking it
<Wos> what is keeping me from doing that is that i don't know if i will be possible to use my applications at Ubuntu
<maco> LonelyRacer: if you're using ndiswrapper to make it work, wirelss issues are unsurprising
<maco> Wos: what applications?
<ziroday> Aaqil: what goes wrong? Did you run the command sudo apt-get install ruby ?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, this is a different list than i had before i reinstalled the nvidia-glx-new driver.  before i only had two and they were in a different place than these three.
<maco> Wos: there may be different applications that work with the same data
<LonelyRacer> maco: its on my laptop dunno what version. its toshiba a10 laptop old laptop
<Wos> like WoW,Winamp,Gimp Sony vegas etc
<Aaqil> ziroday: oh it installed that was error message of two package managers opened at same time
<maco> Wos: gimp of course works, it's included by default
<maco> Wos: WoW works with Wine
<ziroday> Aaqil: okay, have fun
<Wos> cool!
<MrEgg964> nicodarious: I'm not running the same kernel as you are (I'm on 2.6.24.19-generic), and I have those 3 + 2 extras for my old agp card.
<Curious-Tux> Salam :d
<maco> Wos: Winamp.... xmms and beep media player, i believe, are pretty much exactly the same
<LinuxHack3r> I have a server I'd like to be able to ssh into from school. Yet, either the port or, more likely, they dydns is blocked from school. I've tried taking it over TOR, it worked but was horribly slow. Any ideas how I can do this?
<Wos> there is any emulator or something for Sony Vegas?
<Wos> or even Adobe products like after effects
<maco> Wos: i dont know what that is, i assume a gambling game, but check out wine's database to find out
<Aaqil> vim hello.rb  >>> what is the meaning of vim?
<nicodarious> MrEgg964, i have tried the -19 also, since i also have that one installed (although -server version for my 4GB RAM), but both kernels come up with the same error.
<Wos> Maco this is Video editing tools
<maco> Wos: um, dunno about After Affects. Google funded Wine to get full Photoshop CS2 support
<maco> Wos: why'd they call it Vegas if it's nothing to do with gambling? silly company
<ziroday> Aaqil: vim is a text editor, you may want to use nano which some people find easier
<Wos> i have no idea maco
<Aaqil> ziroday: where from i can open nano?
<ziroday> Wos: you can also use kino, avidemux and cinerella for video editing
<Wos> but still its an easy to use and powerfull enouph app
<Wos> cool
<ziroday> Aaqil: replace vim with nano in that command :)
<LonelyRacer> maco: any idea how to fix my problems?
<maco> ziroday: he's asking about extreme ones, not like windows movie maker type stuff
<ziroday> maco: ah right
<BonezAU> bullgard4, yes
<Wos> thanks for info guys,i will download Ubuntu right now and install them,after that i will work on replacing Windows APP as much as possible
<ziroday> Wos: you could ask in #ubuntu-studio, I am sure they would know some good video editing software
<maco> LonelyRacer: you're gonna have to put "lspci" in the terminal then look through it's output for something about LAN and tell me what that line says
<Wos> cool! :)
<Wos> ty again
<jussi01> ziroday: no - in there ;)
<adam7> chalcedony: Does that machine have a Samba installed on it?
<chalcedony> adam7: no
<ziroday> jussi01: sorry, I don't follow?
<chalcedony> adam7: i sure appreciate your helping me :)
<Curious-Tux> who know ho to install Canon LBP-1120 Printer in 8.04? (the tutorial link plz)
<vsand> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I can only reach Google, no other sites. (Waiting for...). Same cable and settings as this PC.
<ziroday> Curious-Tux: see here http://v0xel.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/canon-lbp-1120-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-video-tutorial/
<Adhi_bt>  e56uy
<ndlovu> my laptop seems hot, and the fan is going constantly, is this likely to be a power management issue?
<LonelyRacer> maco: ethernet controler: Intel Corp 82801db pro/100 VE
<beli> TimothyP: problem solved?
<Curious-Tux> ﻿ziroday: tnx, going to see
<Aaqil> I removed wine from my ubntu but in applications there is still wine folder i want that to be removed
<maco> LonelyRacer: um, there should be one more. that looks like wired net
<LonelyRacer> maco: im using my desktop now. my laptop dont have any connection so i just type what i see here ethernet controller
<ubuntu_demon> will intrepid have python 2.6 ?
<adam7> chalcedony: it sounds kind of like it's trying to connect to samba on that machine, but failing...
<vsand> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I can only reach Google (and search), no other sites. (Waiting for...). Same cable and settings as this PC.
<maco> LonelyRacer: there should be one for wired and one for wireless though
<NicEXE> is there any way to disable screen saver temporary when an application is running? (screen saver should be enabled when the application stops)
<maco> LonelyRacer: i have one Ethernet controller.... line and one Network controller... line on mine
<DIFH-iceroot> vsand: can you ping that sites? can you reach http://87.106.33.212 ? so maybe your dns is broken
<ubuntu_demon> (I don't think intrepid will have 2.6 because the beta release is planned today)
<chalcedony> adam7: weird.. i told it the printer's information, nothing about samba, ive never installed samba
<ndlovu> acpi -V gives me thermal 1 ok, 68.0 degrees C... does that sound high?
<adam7> chalcedony: hmm... My only other guess is that it wants your sudo password but you said that doesn't work
<NicEXE> is there any way to disable screen saver temporary when an application is running? (screen saver should be enabled when the application stops)
<vsand> DIFH-iceroot: thanks, will try, have to switch cable!
<chalcedony> adam7: it won't take it ..
<adam7> chalcedony: if there is an IRC channel for the gnome printer settings, you might try that
<Aaqil> My ubuntu does not has sounds i need to install sound drivers ?
<ziroday> Aaqil: can you hear any sounds at all?
<Aaqil> ziroday: no sound just some time beeps from my cpu
<chalcedony> adam7: thank you .. i know you tried .. it doesn't normally ask for a password to install printers?
<ziroday> !sound > Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil, please see my private message
<ziroday> Aaqil: please see those links. What sound card do you have
<adam7> chalcedony: I don't think so. On my computer, the printer was automatically configured and all. I didn't have to do anything...
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: probably not, go to the sound applet open it and try to choose your sound card
<adam7> chalcedony: sorry I can't be more helpful
<Aaqil> ziroday: intel ac97 is shown in xp
<Aaqil> the_real_player1: what and where is sound applet?
<NicEXE> is there any way to disable screen saver temporary when an application is running? (screen saver should be enabled when the application stops)
<ziroday> Aaqil: okay. please follow the links ubottu` pm'ed you
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: on the top of the screen
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: where you change the volume
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: if you are using gnome...
<mrglinux> how to disable some hardware module ? (some module that they have some problem )
<Aaqil> the_real_player1: Intel ICH Alsa mixer selected
<Bergcube> I need help to clean up a small jinx I made on my system.  I clicked on the wrong application after selecting "open with" in Nautilus.  So now when I right-click on a given filetype it gives me the option to "open with" a completely wrong program.  I am sure this must be in some config file somewhere.  Anybody that can point me in the right direction?
<vr8mf> well, i got an issue about how to unlock network settings window, can someone help me?
<chalcedony> adam7: i prefer it work lke that .. but then it's Linux ;)
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: if you have more than one, try to change and hear some file
<mrglinux> nobody answer ..everyone just ask Owen quesetion ?
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: you will need codecs to play mp3
<Aaqil> the_real_player1: i have only when i started my movies and mp3 first time they installed codecs from net
<Aaqil> sudo aptitude install linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` linux-generic <<< doing this now for sound prbolem
<the_real_player1> Aaqil: you can get them on medibubtu
<nooga> Hi. Is there a way to completely hide the mouse cursor in graphical mode?
<Aaqil> the_real_player1: medibubtu?
<the_real_player1> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<TimothyP> beli I tried the method where you mount the root drive from a live ubuntu session, but it's a software raid system so it doesn't seem to work either
<the_real_player1> over and out :D
<nishant> hi
<beli> TimothyP: i see, so the new data is overwritten i guess, or werent you able to mount the root partition?
<TimothyP> unable to mount
<beli> ok so thats a driver problem then....what live distro did you use?
<TimothyP> 7,10
<TimothyP> and the install is 6.10
<TimothyP> I'm actually on the phone with the guy in the datacenter who is trying to do so
<TimothyP> I'm like 100 km away
<beli> hmm so maybe your install uses additional drivers....
<TimothyP> we have very little info, the previous guy left and locked it all up
<beli> oh thats hard....back to the init=/bin/bash
<mrglinux> i get more and more error loading ... '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw'  ... in terminal how to disable bcm43xx_microcode5 module ?
<beli> TimothyP: kernel fault........did you try to boot like:   linux-kernelname init=/bin/bash
<Pavlz> how transfer files via eth0 ?
<mrglinux> ???
<TimothyP> beli yes
<mrglinux> how to disable it
<AdvoWork> if i do: sudo smbmount //t/FILES/WORK/Completed /home/NEWcompleted -o username=myuser,dmask=777,fmask=777,rw  is that permenant?
<Pavlz> from a pc to another pc ?
<mrglinux> does any body see my message or my connection is loose ?
<beli> TimothyP: are you using passwd/shadow for authing on that system?
 * Bergcube sees mrglinux 
<beli> TimothyP: or something like ldap?
<TimothyP> we haven't got a clue
<TimothyP> passwd/shadow
<TimothyP> that I'm sure
<Adhi_bt> #surabaya
<Pavlz> how to transfer files via eth0 from a pc to another pc ?
<beli> TimothyP: you need to get that root partition mounted...
<test27> how to delete via terminal?
<beli> test27: rm
<lord_hypnos> erst ma gut ein durchziehn
<Gehaktbal> for mediawiki texvc  need X11 to compile it?
<test27> got it
<lord_hypnos> 1337 benutzer
<Gehaktbal> how much of a extra burden wil X11 be on my server?
<Pavlz> how to transfer files via eth0 from a pc to another pc ?
<lord_hypnos> BARZEN
<ciccio_> ciao
<DIFH-iceroot> Pavlz: ftp? sftp? samba?
<johndebow> l33t
<johndebow> 1337
<Pavlz> yes but how to set ftp
<mrglinux> how to get list of kernel module ?
<test27> beli: did you know how to delete only zip and rar files?
<beli> rm *.zip
<test27> beli: thats only zip... i want both in one command
<Aaqil> how to share a folder from ubuntu to windows xp users?
<adam7> test27: rm *.{rar,zip) or rm *.zip *.rar
<Bergcube> I need help to clean up a small jinx I made on my system.  I clicked on the wrong application after selecting "open with" in Nautilus.  So now when I right-click on a given filetype it gives me the option to "open with" a completely wrong program.  I am sure this must be in some config file somewhere.  Anybody that can point me in the right direction?
<Kartagis> hello
<beli> test27: as adam7 said, but you really should read some introductional bash howto
<Kartagis> why do I get the errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/53161/ ?
<test27> ok
<adam7> test27: and it's not usually best to practive your bash skills with the rm command :)
<ciccio_> ciao a tuttiiiii
<Kartagis> !samba | Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<vr8mf> how can i unblock network setting window?
<Aaqil> Kartagis: i clicked at a sharing floder it is installing samba :D
<beli> adam7 :)
<mrglinux> how to get active kernel module ? does it do with modprobe ?
<Guest78517> hello all
<beli> mrglinux: man lsmod
<test27> adam7: hehehe just curious... but is it right using ) than } on rm*.{rar,zip) ?
<Aaqil> Kartagis: when after installation of samba i clicked at create share folder and it gave me this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/53162/
<adam7> test27: no, you have to use { and } for that. also you can use the command ls instead of rm -- it is a bit less destructive
<mrglinux> beli i added some module to blacklist now ..shall i restart something to hide these module in lsmod  ?
<adam7> mrglinux: rmmod module_name
<Kartagis> Aaqil, do what it says
<mrglinux> ok
<Aaqil> Kartagis: how to do?
<beli> mrglinux: switching runlevels is ok, you can remove them by hand or just reboot
<adam7> mrglinux: or reboot
<test27> adam7: ls is for listing right?
<adam7> test27: yep. running ls will give a list of files in the current directory
<beli> test27: man ls
<adam7> test27: as beli says, run man commandname to find out more about a command
<Kartagis> Aaqil, use vim to edit smb.conf and restart samba afterwards
<Aaqil> Kartagis: i don't know that much :-s
<test27> adam7 beli : wow its confusing me...
<Kartagis> !vim | Aaqil
<ubottu> Aaqil: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<adam7> test27: that can be the downside to man pages ;)
<Aaqil> Kartagis: how to get smb.cnf and how to restart samba
<Aaqil> Kartagis: sudo gedit smb.cnf?
<Kartagis> Aaqil, sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf
<test27> adam7: how about add emblem using command?
<adam7> Aaqil: if you can't use vim, just swap it for gedit
<Kartagis> Aaqil, then sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<adam7> test27: I think that emblems are a Gnome thing, so you can't add them using a command
<ekjnfv> anyone know where i can download the latest chrome9 drivers
<Aaqil> adam7: how to swap from gedit? vim is not easy
<Aaqil> Kartagis: ok
<adam7> Aaqil: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Aaqil> adam7: what is the meaning of gksudo?
<adam7> Aaqil: it's sudo for gtk programs
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<under> How can i install adone flash player on my ubuntu x64?
<adam7> Pici: thanks :)
<Aaqil> ok
<waan> If you save changes to a file, is there a way to retrieve the old contents using a recovery utility?
<under> How can i install adone flash player on my ubuntu x64?
<Aaqil> adam7: i got smb.conf edit file, now how to edit that for this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/53162/
<DIFH-iceroot> !flash | under
<ubottu> under: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<adam7> Aaqil: just find the line that says [global] in smb.conf and add the line usershare owner only = False under it
<Aaqil> Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = False" << where to add this line in smb.conf ?
<Aaqil> adam7: i found
<under> adam7, where??
<adam7> under: sorry, it was using the word "under" in a sentence :)
<Aaqil> :))
<under> ehehhe :P
<adam7> under: I would imagine that nickname would get annoying pretty quickly ;)
<simon_b1> anyone has some experiences with LinuxMCE?
<under> eheh
<Guest47998> hello all
<adam7> !offtopic | simon_b1
<ubottu> simon_b1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TFLinuxien> hello
<caio> this is the new theme of ubuntu 8.10? http://www.phoronix.net/image.php?id=0x2008&image=ubuntu_intrepid_theme1_lrg
<Aaqil> adam7:  there [GLOBAL] i should add this line? usershare owner only = False with hash?
<ziroday> caio: possibly, ask in #ubuntu-artwork
<caio> ok
<adam7> Aaqil: no hash, just add usershare owner only = False under [global]
<simon_b1> adam7, ubottu, thanks for info guys, i understand... i just wanted to see, if someone has some experiences with that, they use ubuntu/kubuntu as an platform.. and i'm having some issues with serial devices... that's why
<izap> hi all
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. What sseems to be the problem?
<adam7> simon_b1: I don't think we can help you here, even if it is based on Ubuntu. Sorry -- try their IRC channel
<Aaqil> adam7: did saved file now restarting samba as Kartagis told
<simon_b1> i use wacom tablet pc, and after startup it just isn't working any more... during startup it works, but after that.. bang... so i'm triin to figure what device or what else is stopping it...
<simon_b1> well stopping wacom pen to work...
<IntuitiveNipple> simon_b1: "after startup" - do you mean after X starts?
<TFLinuxien> yop keg
 * Aaqil is so happy she shared her folder first time Ubuntu to for XP users *DANCE*
<Kegeruneku_> yop T
<Kegeruneku_> TFLinuxien,
<ekjnfv> where can i download the latest via graphics driver
<Aaqil> Kartagis: adam7 Pici Thanks :D
<zetheroo-ubuntu> seems to me that firefox sometimes takes the sound from my system and does not allow any other program to play audio ... whether its a video or music ... can this be fixed?
 * TFLinuxien IUFM
<Kartagis> np Aaqil
 * Kegeruneku_ slaps TFLinuxien 
<adam7> Aaqil: glad you got it working :)
<taner> 8
<simon_b1> IntuitiveNipple well... the X starts, and some devices are started after that - there are some scripts that start many devices, like network media search, bluetooth setup sript etc... and during that, something just keeps my wacom pen "off line"
<Guest47998> anybody use update-rc.d -f SERVICE remove successfully to stop services at startup .ME<no such luck
<simon_b1> if i could only see, what, then i could change that
<Guest47998> anybody use update-rc.d -f SERVICE remove successfully to stop services at startup .ME<no such luck
<simon_b1> IntuitiveNipple - some idea?
<Kegeruneku> TFLinuxien, answer please
<TFLinuxien> koi,
<TFLinuxien> ?
<Kartagis> can you guys help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/53161/ please?
<test27> why i cant remove nautilus-script-audio-convert?
<jrib> test27: what happens when you try? (use a pastebin to include your commands and their full output)
<ziroday> Kartagis: you need to install gcc. How did you install vmware?
<Kartagis> ziroday, bin file
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<Kartagis> ziroday, sorry, .pl file
<test27> jrib: here the error message 'E: nautilus-script-audio-convert: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127'
<jrib> test27: you ignored what I asked for...
<ziroday> Kartagis: currently do what product are you using? vmware player?
<Kartagis> ziroday, vmware server
<l3d> I just use sound converter I found in the synaptic
<Kartagis> it seems i have gcc
<Kartagis> ziroday, it seems i have gcc
<ziroday> Kartagis: how did you install it? and where from?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone?
<nooga> Hi, how to hide the mouse cursor in graphical mode?
<jrib> !helpme | zetheroo-ubuntu
<ubottu> zetheroo-ubuntu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<nooga> Adn the second case: how to check output of commands triggered by cron.
<vallhalla81> !looking glass
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass
<vallhalla81> !lookingglass
<Kartagis> ziroday, I must have done sudo apt-get install gcc, but I don't recall doing that
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass
<jrib> nooga: if you have local mail setup, you'll get mail from the cron daemon
<zetheroo-ubuntu> seems to me that firefox sometimes takes the sound from my system and does not allow any other program to play audio ... whether its a video or music ... can this be fixed?
<vallhalla81> !lg3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3
<nooga> jrib: and if i dont?
<ziroday> Kartagis: why don't you follow this guide http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/30/install-vmware-server-106-on-ubuntu-804-hardy/
<izamryan> ! zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<jrib> zetheroo-ubuntu: install libflashsupport so flash uses pulseaudio.  Some users say this makes firefox crashy though
<jrib> nooga: setup local mail :)
<jrib> nooga: I don't know if it goes anywhere else
<nooga> how?
<Aaqil> how to chat with windows users from ubuntu and LAN messenger?
<mrglinu1>  hi i can connect only with kppp but i can not use pppconfig to connect because i connected but no data cared and i want to know kppp how to connect . is it possible ? (my os is ubuntu 7.10 )
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jrib  : hmm... Firefox is already glitchy ... dunno if I need something to make it worse ... :)
<jrib> nooga: I use procmail and esmtp
<Natanaiel> I have a soft sound recorder for ubuntu
<callkalpa> anyone using xmonad ?
<jrib> zetheroo-ubuntu: you can remove it if you aren't satisfied
<jrib> callkalpa: best to just ask the channel your question
<jrib> callkalpa: assume someone uses xmonad and ask your next question
<callkalpa> I want to know how to install xmonad in Ubuntu Hardy
<callkalpa> any help ?
<jrib> !info xmonad | callkalpa
<ubottu> callkalpa: xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-3 (hardy), package size 300 kB, installed size 992 kB
<adam7> callkalpa: sudo apt-get install xmonad?
<Natanaiel> I have a lightweight sound recorder for ubuntu
<jrib> callkalpa: install it from the universe repository using APT (this is always the first place to look)
<callkalpa> I did install
<ubuntu_user12345> !info radeon 9600
<ubottu> 9600 is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'dapper-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<callkalpa> I don't know how to configure
<callkalpa> there's no menu entry like thing
<ubuntu_user12345> !info radeon
<ubottu> Package radeon does not exist in hardy
<ubuntu_user12345> !info ati radeon hardy
<ubottu> radeon is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'dapper-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<Pici> ubottu: radeon is not a package, what are you looking for?
<ubottu> But radeon already means something else!
<jrib> callkalpa: http://xmonad.org/documentation.html
<Pici> ubuntu_user12345: radeon is not a package, what are you looking for?
<ubuntu_user12345> !info hardy ati radeon
<ubottu> ati is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'dapper-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<Aaqil> the files i am sharing from my hard drives (nfts) to ubuntu to xp users are they now permanent shared? i mean if i restart my ubuntu they will be in sharing or i have to enable again sharing on them after every restart?
<ubuntu_user12345> !info hardy
<ubottu> Package hardy does not exist in hardy
<jrib> ubottu: stop.  What are you looking for?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_user12345> !info hardy radeon
<Pici> !botabuse | ubuntu_user12345
<ubottu> radeon is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'dapper-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<ubottu> ubuntu_user12345: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<adam7> Aaqil: should be shared forever now
<Aaqil> adam7 good :D
<izamryan> !info scalability
<ubottu> Package scalability does not exist in hardy
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone know where the volume control is in Banshee Music Player?
<mrglinu1> i could connect to internet using pppconfig and pon .. my connecion connected but no data cared and i can not load any page but i can pin only ip not domain ? what is problem ?
<beli> mrglinu1: dns
<ubuntu_user12345> use kppp
<ubuntu_user12345> configure connection and modem from there :D
<Kartagis> ziroday, that worked thanks a lot. you are the UNIX manual page
<ubuntu_user12345> also check if you need a proxy installed
<mrglinu1> beli doesn't get dns automatically ?
<beli> mrglinu1: depends ;) enter nameservers into /etc/resolv.conf
<mrglinu1> beli but how kppp get auto ?
<mrglinu1> are there any option for pppconfig to get auto and add in resolv.conf
<ziroday> Kartagis: have fun :)
<beli> mrglinu1: it enters them on the fly....i dont know these apps...i just know that you need to add them there to fix it...why not use kppp and check the nameservers it uses....then enter these into /etc/resolve.conf
<mrglinu1> beli i do that
<ubuntu_user12345> why not use kppp? really now? ypu need to connect automatically at startup?
<eris> is there a problem with the latest install CDs? keep getting hash check failures when installing 8.04, tried different .iso from different mirrors, different media, different cd burners, etc etc it keeps failing u_u;;
<rediscovering_un> Can anyone recommend a good reading resource for me about a) what the benefit(s) is (are) of turning your computer into a server; and b) how to do it in Hardy?
<jrib> eris: did you check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded?
<ubuntu_user12345> eris try more ram(if you have less than 512 MB)
<eris> its got 1gb
<eris> didnt check the md5 of iso did run the Check CD from menu though, and it said was all good
<adam7> eris: if the check cd item said it was all good, it probably is
<jrib> eris: weird then.  Maybe pastebin the exact error you got?
<ubuntu_user12345> in bios make sure you have legacy mode for ide drives
<ubuntu_user12345> that might cause some problems
<ziroday> rediscovering_un: thats a difficult question to answer with so little focus. What type of server?
<eris> thank jrib i may try just for heck of it installing 7.10 to make sure the system is okai first.. if that works and 8.04 still fails ill get more specific with the error messages in pastebin (hard to paste from the install cd :/)
<rediscovering_un> ziroday: I don't know a heck of a lot about servers to begin with - I guess I need a primer first, more than anything, particularly with a focus on Ubuntu
<minion35> is their anyway of upgrading a no longer supported version of ubuntu?
<jrib> eris: you could just upgrade once 7.10 is installed
<eris> yeah, thought about that too ^^
<adam7> minion35: what version?
<jrib> eris: take a picture if it's not text you can copy
<minion35> 5.04 . . .
<ziroday> rediscovering_un: maybe the ubuntu server guide?
<ziroday> minion35: you would have to upgrade through every release
<adam7> minion35: You probably want to reinstall with the latest version
<jrib> minion35: yes, but you should just backup data and reinstall.  It will be a lot faster
<rediscovering_un> ziroday: I'm quite new to Ubuntu so let me ask the obvious - is that something I get just by Googling it, or is it a manual built into the distro?
<minion35> thanks guys
<ziroday> rediscovering_un: let me find it for you :)
<jrib> rediscovering_un: help.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> rediscovering_un, check 'perfect server ubuntu' as search terms
<ziroday> rediscovering_un: if you are still interested http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/
<rediscovering_un> Fantastic - thank you all.  Have to run (need to give the kids breakfast and send them off to school).
<l3d> I have screenlets installed and yet I have selected 2 for autostart and runn but they dont a old screenlet does I take it off auto start every time but to no avail so what should i do?
<ziroday> rediscovering_un: wait wrong one https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/index.html
<ubuntu_user12345> guys I need some help with installing ati radeon 9600 in 8.04...
<ubuntu_user12345> could not manage to get it working well with cedega or crossover
<AdvoWork> if i do: sudo smbmount //t/FILES/WORK/Completed /home/NEWcompleted -o username=myuser,dmask=777,fmask=777,rw  is that permenant?
<minion35> ubuntu_user12345 : whats the problem with the install
<ubuntu_user12345> any ideas?
<ubuntu_user12345> wel
<ubuntu_user12345> i install just fine
<ubuntu_user12345> but 3d accell won't work
<ubuntu_user12345> because when i start a game in fullscreen
<adam7> AdvoWork: don't think so
<ubuntu_user12345> the gdm blacks-out
<AdvoWork> adam7 how can you make it permenant then?
<ubuntu_user12345> so i have to do ctrl+alt+backspace
<ubuntu_user12345> and login again
<jrib> bazhang: that guide includes "... we must enable the root account now" :/
<Pici> !enter | ubuntu_user12345
<ubottu> ubuntu_user12345: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adam7> AdvoWork: add it to /etc/fstab, I don't know exactly what to add though
<adam7> AdvoWork: google should be able to assist you
<bazhang> jrib, aha
<l3d> I have screenlets installed and yet I have selected 2 for autostart and runn but they dont a old screenlet does I take it off auto start every time but to no avail so what should i do?
<ubuntu_user12345> so any ideas?
<minion35> sorry ubuntu_user . . . no ideas
<ubuntu_user12345> compiz-fusion works just fine also, but I have no yuv overlay...
<ubuntu_user12345> and I need it for my tv tuner...
<minion35> has anyone heard of a release for chrome for linux?
<adam7> minion35: chrome doesn't run well on Linux at this point in time
<Xi0N> chrome for linux, gtalk for linux... these google guys owns us so much.. >:(
<ziroday> minion35: you can run it in wine near fine
<minion35> adam7: i mean the actual chrome not the  wine emulation of windows version
<Indoctrine> I've heard it crashes if you run it on Windows through VirtualBox
<Xi0N> there is not native linux version still
<Xi0N> and there is not release date either
<ziroday> Xi0N: rants in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Xi0N> i think that will happen like the windoze ver. ... it will just come out of the nothingness...
<adam7> minion35: Chrome doesn't run well on Linux at this point in time...
<minion35> typical google so .  . .call themselves open source the dont give back
<adam7> minion35: although it is open source, so if you can program, you can make it run :)
<Xi0N> @ziroday - sorry, new around here :P
<ziroday> Xi0N: no problem
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm trying to use the slovak layout for the keyboard but some of the special keys doesn't seem to work properly. Is there any slovak that may tell me some of the key combinations for capital letters?
<P3X-018> When installing the voipstunt client through wine, the client doesn't seem to be able to connect to the internet, why?
<minion35> adam7: il give it a try
<geirha> ubuntu_user12345: Are you using the compiz desktop cube?
<ubuntu_user12345> yes
<ubuntu_user12345> compiz works fine
<geirha> ubuntu_user12345: I have a similar radeon card, and I can't watch videos when the desktop cube is enabled. If I use the wallchanger instead, it works fine though ...
<ubuntu_user12345> I know.tjis is a common problem with compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_user12345> I know how to get around that
<ubuntu_user12345> but that is not my problem...
<Sixzero> So is my problem with black-screening everytime I try to log out or reboot while compiz is on....did anyone ever find a definite fix for this?  I'm using a Radeon 9600 card.
<ubuntu_user12345> Sixzero: seems to be a huge problem with 9600 cards on linux
<ubuntu_user12345> Sixzero: i used envy to install my card on 7.10 and it worked fine
<Sixzero> The only drivers I can install and still have access to the ati control panel is the ones from amd.com.
<ubuntu_user12345> Sixzero: have you used envy?
<geirha> ubuntu_user12345: IIRC, the open source radeon driver should work well with your card
<geirha> !envy | ubuntu_user12345
<ubottu> ubuntu_user12345: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ubuntu_user12345> geirha: i preffer the non free drivers
<Sixzero> As long as I'm not running desktop effects when I log out I'm fine, otherwise I'll freeze at the black screen.  EnvyNG wouldn't work for me at all....
<Sixzero> Lots of peeps run into my problem and have suggested like 50 different ways to get around it.  I was just curious if the bug was ever sorted out.
<ubuntu_user12345> Sixzero: you tried envy? geirha: i need the non free drivers, since they work better at 3d accel and should have overlay capabilities
<Sixzero> Yeah.  The system wouldnt run them right.  Came up as generic mesa drivers with 640x480 res.
<Sixzero> aticonfig --initial wouldn't fix it either.
<Sixzero> so I had to resort to the drivers from the main site.
<ubuntu_user12345> aticonfig --initial -f worked?
<Sixzero> ubuntu_user12345: for the drivers from amd.com, yes.  for envy-ng and the xorg drivers, no.
<gnari> hello. using kde on ubuntu. when i clickon a .wav url in firefox, it looks like totem is the plugin used. I dont want the visualization crap being displayed. can in config the plugin, or should i be using another plugin?
<ubuntu_user12345> Sixzero: ... what drivers you have now? do tha games run in wine? and if they do, how good? do they work normally, or skip every few frames?
<Sixzero> ubuntu_user12345: I have the latest linux drivers from amd.com (ATI's parent company).  WoW runs pretty damn good in wine, even while streaming instead of using the full install.  I haven't tried any other games yet on wine.
<ubuntu_user12345> does WOW use direct#D or openGL? can you install directX in wine?
<ubuntu_user12345> direct3D*
<roukoun> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu_user12345> !am
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about am
<roukoun> !mawk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mawk
<ubuntu_user12345> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eris> heh, 7.10 is failing too.. shoulda tried this before. know the disc is good just used it a few days ago to install on nother pc, so hw issues.. PC already had ubuntu on it i just put in a new hdd. thought it was okai...
<jovaro> hi, I am having some permission problems. I created a new group, made myself a member and gave some directories this new group
<jovaro> but now I can't list the directories
<jovaro> Permission denied I get
<jovaro> what could be wrong?
<eris> do you have the dir chmodded to +x for the group
<amanulla> hiiiiiiii
<amanulla> is there any usb version for ubuntu with in 500 mb
<jovaro> aha, right, you need that to list it of course
<jovaro> stupid me :)
<eris> mmhrm :D
<case1> amanulla: buy a bigger usb stick
<jovaro> thanks eris
<Indoctrine> amanulla: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<amanulla> case1:yes i have usb of 2gb but i can t down load much as my net speed is low
<under> Can I install GRUB GFX in my UBUNTU x64?
<case^> in that case Indoctrines' link is best for you
<FFEMTcJ> how do i uninstall something i installed from source?
<amanulla> Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB*
<amanulla> Indoctrine:can we run ubuntu with this
<amanulla> reallyyyyy?
<Indoctrine> amanulla: I don't know, I've never used it
<AdvoWork> i keep trying to do sudo mount -a and its asking for a password, ive tried all the ones I know, any ideas what one it wants?
<amanulla> any one pls reply can we run ubuntu  on usb with this
<amanulla> Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB*
<amanulla> .......................
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: completely dependent on what you installed.  Sometimes you can try 'make uninstall' if you ran 'make install', but you need to run it from the source directory
<Skrot-> Hi, I've got a X server running on a machine that I've got ssh into, how can I execute a graphical app via ssh on the machine running the X-server?
<jrib> Skrot-: you want the app to be displayed on the local machine?
<neo_chan> hello, I have a question about ubuntu can be install on the Atom 330 platform?
<dan_> anyone familiar with piping find through to sed .... !!!
<ancientadm> Skrot: can your terminal app support graphic displays?
<jrib> dan_: best to just ask the channel your question
<Skrot-> jrib: No, on the machine I'm ssh'ing. DISPLAY=:0 appname worked =)
<jrib> Skrot-: yeah :)
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<LjL> amanulla, i think you can use the minimal cd like any other cd (i.e. might not be trivial to install onto usb, well at least make it boot from it, but shouldn't be any harder than with any other cd)
<LjL> amanulla, compared to the desktop cd, however, the minimal will give you a text-mode only interface
<neo_chan> I want to buy a Intel Atom 330 dual-core mainborad for my home server
<LjL> i mean while installing, not when installed
<stanman1> hi, i'm planning to install openvz on a ubuntu 8.04 lts server, anyone here did that before?
<julio_> hi
<julio_> I have problems with the wifi in  ubuntu 7.10
<julio_> I think i use ipw3945
<dan_> Command: find . *.tex -type f -print0 | xargs -0 | sed -i 's/find/replace/g' ------ result is sed: no input files  and  xargs: /bin/echo: terminated by signal 13
<Indoctrine> julio_: I recommend upgrading to 8.04, it solves most of the issues with the Intel 3945 wireless.
<jrib> dan_: get rid of your second |
<julio_> what is the best way to install it? I am installing a ubuntu with a friend, if it works it'll remove his windows
<julio_> Indoctrine: in ubuntu 8.10 I tried and it has problems, in 8.04 is solved??
<under> There is LILO for x64?
<dan_> jrib: Love you man :-D
<ubuntu_user12345> amanulla: if you want you can install a ubuntu ultimate edition on a 2GB usb stick and run it as a normal linux install
<Indoctrine> Ubuntu 8.10? That's the one that's still in dev.
<Terminator_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<amanulla> LjL:wont it gives us gui interface?
<jrib> dan_: you realize your command grabs more than just .tex files right?
<julio_> ah sorry then it ried ubuntu 8
<julio_> and it causes problems, it doesnt work
<ubuntu_user12345> amanulla: ther is even a how-to on forumubuntusoftware.info
<dan_> jrib: really ??
<LjL> amanulla, in 9 megabytes of CD? hardly. it will present you with a nice text-mode installer - though text mode doesn't mean it doesn't have dialogs and stuff, they're just text mode
<Indoctrine> julio_: Hmm, I have 3945, and 8.04 fixed all my problems.
<amanulla> ubuntu_user12345:how much size it will be?
<jrib> dan_: yeah, try just the find command and see
<julio_> the thing is I dont know if there's a trick with the on/off button with the wifi
<ubuntu_user12345> 1.5 gb and 500 MB for user files
<julio_> but i am desperate to solve it
<unop> dan_, you should also quote your globs i.e.  -name "*.tex"
<c33z4r> ﻿hey i really want to instal this app on my ubuntu hardy and ive no idea how to do it. the file's extension is tar.gz and there always are complications with these files. the app is here: http://code.google.com/p/thotkeeper/ any ideas? ﻿i wish there was some kinda tar.gz package installer like there is for .deb files...
<julio_> and it worked by default??
<amanulla> LjL:not cd i want to run it on my usb stick can i?
<ubuntu_user12345> c33z4r: use synaptic
<c33z4r> (sorry to interrupt)
<c33z4r> ummm ok.
<Indoctrine> c33z4r: Just extract it and run the file within?
<ubuntu_user12345> amanulla: yes you can
<c33z4r> huh
<LjL> amanulla: sure, but as far as i know, you need to install *to* the USB stick *using* a CD
<julio_> and the config  was easy as to connect with the wifi manager, not using any console?
<jrib> dan_: you probably want something like: find -name '*.tex' -type f -print0
<Indoctrine> c33z4r: When you open it from Firefox or save the file, click the extract button on the tar.gz file
<amanulla> ubuntu_user12345,LjL im now downloading this "Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB* "
<amanulla> i hope i will install it soon on my usb
<amanulla> if any doubts i will ask u soon ok thank u
<c33z4r> thanks ppl, btw.
<Indoctrine> c33z4r: Inside the extracted folder, there are installation instructions
<MaxJays> hello, har googlat och finner ingen lösning. vet inte om ja har tillräcklig google kunskap. men iaf, frågan är då: jag har 2 st grafik kort på min dator, 1 nvidia, det kortet som är aktivt, så har ja ett inbyggt på moderbordet, vad gör ja för att använda båda två..?
<dan_> jrib: better thanks for picking that up ...
<ubuntu_user12345> c33z4r: extract to the folder of your choice, enter the folder from terminal, type ./configure, wait for it to finish, type make, wait to finish again, and type "make install" as root and you are done
<dan_> unop: thanks mate
<c33z4r> cool
<ubuntu_user12345> amanulla: I will find the guide for you,wait a second
<MaxJays> i'm sorry
<c33z4r> ubuntu_user you rock thank you.
<ancientadm> MaxJays: Hallo. Verstehen Sie nicht. Sprechen sie Englischen, bitte?
<amanulla> ubuntu_user12345:ok
<Indoctrine> Errr
<dan_> jrib: mate is there a way to make the substitution verbose or interactive
<joerack> Why doesn't this command line work sh winetricks msxml3 dotnet20 gdiplus riched20 riched30 vcrun2005sp1
<MaxJays> ancientadm, no dutch, only swe-englisch..
<jrib> dan_: don't know offhand
<Pici> !se | MaxJays (
<ubottu> MaxJays (: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<napnap> hi all, I'm connected to a server with ssh..and I would like to see the display of the terminal who a program has be launched on it... it is possible ?
<dan_> jrib: thanks for all your help!! it seems safe to you ?
<murlidhar> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<napnap> in fact I would redirect the display of tty1 throught ssh
<Madsy> napnap: Use vnc not ssh
<MaxJays> ubottu, i did know that :) i just autologin here when i connect :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MaxJays> XChat
<ancientadm> MaxJays: that's a bot, dear.
<Petein> can in ubuntu 8.04 LTS install icewm?
<ubuntu_user12345> yes
<LjL> !dualhead | MaxJays
<ubottu> MaxJays: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<joerack> Please help me configuring winetricks
<jrib> dan_: seems fine, though you may want to cp everything as a backup just to be safe.  disk space is cheap, time isn't :)
<joerack> somebody
<dan_> jrib: :-D thanks !!
<ancientadm> joerack: i've never tried. what do you need it for?
<AnimaSana> you must check the kick_ass game on facebook!
<AnimaSana> http://apps.facebook.com/kick_ass/?r=653193778&src=reflink
<ancientadm> AnimaSana: LOL at plugging.
<joerack> ancientadm, : I want to install office 2007
<joerack> ancientadm, and am stuck at this guide http://samanathon.com/how-to-install-microsoft-office-2007-in-ubuntu-804/
<ancientadm> joerack: kk, reading first.. i suppose you've been to this already...? http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<murlidhar> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<matosx> Salut tout l(monde
<LjL> !fr | matosx
<ubottu> matosx: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<matosx> !fr
<napnap> Madsy: yes it's a solution but I haven't vnc server on it, is not possible with ssh to see the display of an other tty ?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<Madsy> napnap: Nope.
<Madsy> napnap: ssh just starts a login session. It doesn't know about screens or pixels.
<Madsy> You need a server and client which does X forwarding.
<Madsy> napnap: Ubuntu comes with vnc preinstalled.
<ancientadm> joerack: which parts of MS Office 2k7 do you *not* need?
<napnap> Madsy: I don't want the screen, I haven't X installed on my server
<napnap> Madsy: I just want the output of a tty
<Madsy> Uh.. output from a tty you are not connected to?
<napnap> Madsy: I know redirect the output to an other tty when I launch a program like "top > /dev/tty2"  but I don't know get the output of a tty
<Madsy> napnap:  I guess it's possible to redirect stdout from one terminal and to another, but I wouldn't know how.
<erry> how do u use proxy on xchat?
<Madsy> And why would you need to do that?
<erry> me?
<erry> no reason.
<erry> No reason at all/
<erry> Just courious.
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mick02> Alright folks ... just wondering if anyone has any experience getting Linux onto a Palm Treo?
<Madsy> erry: No, not you :-)
<erry> tjem can u help me?
<Indoctrine> Someone's got something to hide. XD
<erry> im not gonna evade a ban in this network
<erry> another one
<erry> ]i mean---
<LjL> ...
<LjL> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joerack> Help -   how do you solve this error ?   Executing cabextract /home/joerack/.winetrickscache/wine_gecko-0.1.0.cab
<joerack> winetricks: 1510: cabextract: not found
<joerack> Note: command 'cabextract /home/joerack/.winetrickscache/wine_gecko-0.1.0.cab' returned status 127.  Aborting.
<erry> fine dont tell me
<Hideme> Can anyone suggest a good way to have reports on when users login (via SSH)?
<erry> evading is bad.
<Indoctrine> XD
<LjL> sorry if i repeat myself, but "..."
<Indoctrine> Yes.
<Indoctrine> Wtf.
<kho_zhi> #alsa nobody answering... any alternative?
<Madsy> kho_zhi: Yes, waiting for more than 5 minutes.
<ancientadm> joerack: you might have a corrupted installer there.
<kho_zhi> I was waiting for few hours d, Madsy
<Madsy> kho_zhi: Well, wait longer, try the mailing list, or usenet.
<Madsy> Or if it's a bug, add a ticket if they have a ticket system.
<Madsy> Google for the error message or symptoms, if any.
<kho_zhi> Madsy, thanks... but that chatroom having a  lot of people... and no one is answering...weird...
<rampageoberon> Hideme: maybe something along these lines might be of use to you
<Madsy> kho_zhi: People aren't online 24/7. They have jobs, wifes and such.
<DIFH-iceroot> how can i see all varibales are set? need a command for a script like echo $ tab tab
<sanguisdex> anybody know when the new ver of gimp will be added to the backports repo?
<spsneo> We are going to have a linux install fest at our university, does ubuntu support such events by providing free goodies?
<unop> DIFH-iceroot, bash has env or printenv
<kho_zhi> Madsy, probably all of them is celebrating Hari Raya... hehe
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<sanguisdex> ﻿spsneo: is the OS not good enough?
<Madsy> kho_zhi: Or perhaps they all live in another time zone :-)
<Madsy> A lot of different reasons for people to be afk.
<kho_zhi> Madsy, ya also...
<es> Anyone got sympa mailing list manager working? I have problem creating a new list: "do_create_list: missing param template" in syslog
<DIFH-iceroot> unop: thx
<spsneo> sanguisdex: thats true, but making the event more attractive helps in the success of such events
<unop> DIFH-iceroot, set also works
<ancientadm> spsneo: does a free OS give more stuff for free during events? hmm good question.
<unop> DIFH-iceroot, but set would give you much much more
<kho_zhi> Madsy, hehe... okok... u r from?
<DIFH-iceroot> unop: printenv looks good
<Madsy> Norway
<sanguisdex> ﻿spsneo:  you should have a giant ubuntu logo cake made?
<Hideme> rampageoberon:  Did I miss something....  what might be of use?
<ucs> just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<spsneo> sanguisdex: nice idea
<spsneo> any other idea for install fest
<rampageoberon> Hideme: you wanted to be alerted when a user logs in via ssh right?
<es> How can I get the configure option used to package?
<sanguisdex> ﻿spsneo: hot chick's to help install
<kho_zhi> Madsy, now is what time there?
<Madsy> 3 : 7 PM
<sanguisdex> ﻿spsneo:  get a local computer shop to splser you
<spsneo> sanguisdex: thats attractive but after all its univ
<ancientadm> spsneo: so, if you've gotten anything from the replies, the answer is probably that since its free... it really depends on *your* effort to promote.
<spsneo> sanguisdex: any thing out of the box ....
<AboSamoor> I installed empathy for hardy, I can not find the yahoo, msn in accounts dialog box ? any idea ?
<spsneo> ancientadm: ya true but providing goodies surely helps
<sanguisdex> ﻿spsneo:  get a local shop to sponcer you, they can be right there to sell upgrades and video drivers that work with linux
<ancientadm> spsneo: nothing is stopping you from providing those goodies on behalf of a non-profit community.
<mick02> I'm having trouble restarting my Ubuntu box. When I try to shut down or restart the system hangs at the Ubuntu splash screen with the progress bar nearly empty. Has anyone come across this issue before?
<spsneo> ancientadm: i should not count on canonical ?
<ancientadm> spsneo: wrong channel =)
<xxploit> AboSamoor, is the hardy version the new empathy? Ive never heard nor used empathy till i seen it in the gnome 2.24 release announcement
<Hideme> rampageoberon:  Yes.
<spsneo> ancientadm: which channel is more apt?
<AboSamoor> xxploit: I am using 2.24.0 on hardy
<xxploit> o ok
<Scottas> hello guys
<ancientadm> spsneo: http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus <-- try this one
<NicEXE> how can I change the parameters of a screensaver on the lates ubuntu?
<NicEXE> *latest
<xxploit> AboSamoor, did you compile it or their a repo?(gnome)
<ucs> just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<rampageoberon> Hideme: okay so you could do a script that would run via cron and pull out ssh logs from /var/log/auth.log or add a line to the .bashrc file to send an email when a shell is opened
<ancientadm> mick02: the splash screen is there to hide the (supposedly unsightly) console lines that are displayed during booting.
<shark711> Good day all
<AboSamoor> xxploit: i used the ppa available on ubuntu
<rampageoberon> Hideme: there might be other better ways but i don't know, these are the two off the top of my head
<AboSamoor> xxploit: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive
<NicEXE> how can I change the parameters of a screensaver on the latest ubuntu release?
<shark711> I HAD a Geforce 6600 and coulndt get drivers installed. I now have a ATI Radeon HD2600 Pro, direr installed but no 3D affects. Please help
<Ishnu> ﻿Can anyone suggest a good, simple games programming library for C++?
<ancientadm> mick02: have you made any significant changes to your setup lately? try disabling the splash screen to see the possible error messages at boot time.
<es> Anyone knows how to get the configure option used to build a deb?
<Hideme> rampageoberon:  Yeah, I was thinking of the bashrc method too.   Thanks.
<rampageoberon> Hideme: no probs
<mick02> ancientadm this has happened to my system since I first installed Ubuntu
<ziroday> es: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<shark711> I get warning: "Desktop effects could not be enabled" and ATI driver are installed (ubuntu installed them for me)
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<es> ziroday: thanks
<ancientadm> mick02: but the system *does* boot up eventually, right?
<mick02> ancientadm There's absolutely no problem booting the system up it's when I try to do a reboot or shutdown that the system hangs at the progress bar and I have to manually shut down the PC
 * Symmetria wonders if this beta release is gonna go ahead with the kernel that has no intel ethernet driver or if they are gonna change the kernel version in the release before they release the beta
<maxauth_working> hi, i have ubuntu here at work, and am badly missing colorized "less myfile.cpp" output like i was used from gentoo, anybody know how i could get it back?
<maxauth_working> my other attempt was to install "vimpager" but there doesn't seem to be such a package :(
<ancientadm> mick02: my mistake, i misread your use of the word "restarting"
<ucs> just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<ancientadm> mick02: its happened once or twice on my rig but it works fine now. keep your packages updated?
<maxauth_working> ucs: because not all strings are translated i guesss
<fisher_> Hi, I have my scanner and printer working very nice. Does someone knows a program I can scan and print just after I have scanned?
<YiamiYo> need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...
<adac> What is the standard user that is created when I install apache2?
<YiamiYo> will anyone answer me?
<shark711> isnit it wwwroot?
<Ergo^> hey is intrpid beta out yet ?
<YiamiYo> need answer plz...:/
<YiamiYo> :'(
<savage-> guys, is there any way I can repair my /usr/lib32 from a 64bit install?
<savage-> I accidentally copied over /lib to /usr/lib32 :-(
<passbe> could some please assist me, im trying to write one line to /etc/sudoers, im using visudo but its close to unusable, i have a little knowledge of vi but its becoming beyond a joke
<savage-> And now I'm having trouble running 32bit programs...
<savage-> I have tried removing the libs from /usr/lib32 but I may have missed some...
<ucs> just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<savage-> Because I get errors like:  error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<savage-> But that file is in /lib and not in /usr/lib32
<shark711> savagfe do you have a soft link to /usr/lib as lib64
<shark711> ?
<YiamiYo> need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...
<savage-> shark711, Where? a soft link in the /usr/lib32 directory back to /lib?
<adac> shark711: Found it out! ps -aux | grep apache says that apache is running as user www-data
<YiamiYo> need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...
<larsie> hi. this is my first time inst. of ubuntu..a nd during the installation I didnt get any question about pass for root. now I got a system I can't access ass root. tried 'su' command.
<osubuck> anyone else using the vista theme for ubuntu? i like it :)
<shark711> adac: oh ok, mine (on Suse) runs on wwwrun
<eightyeight> !sudo > larsie
<ubottu> larsie, please see my private message
<adac> osubuck: hmmm that is strange ;)
<osubuck> hey... nothing wrong with a theme :D
<adac> yeah its only a theme
<adac> :)
<vargadanis> can sb. please paste me the default sudoers file? I messed it up
<slayton> UBUNTU!
<osubuck> the default doesn't look too impressive to me, had to change it up :P
<ancientadm> larsie: yup, root's disabled in your default installation of ubuntu.
<ucs> Hello ther.... isnt there ANYONE who can help me with this problem.........just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<savage-> shark711, Where? a soft link in the /usr/lib32 directory back to /lib?
<adac> osubuck: I like the mythbuntu theme a lot
<c33z4r> hey. im trying to add a key to 'trusted applications' in my ubuntu hardy. the key is for wxWidgets. so i have this: "curl http://apt.wxwidgets.org/key.asc | sudo apt-key add -" and i dont know what to do with it. any ideas? thanks again!
<YiamiYo> need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...
<jrib> c33z4r: you know wxwidgets is in the default ubuntu repository?
<c33z4r> i couldnt find it there
<larsie> eightyeight, thx.
<jrib> c33z4r: apt-cache search -n wxgtk
<skinnymg1> YiamiYo: open a terminal and type in compiz --replace
<shark711> savage-: sorry, havingsome issues with my screen... No iwas just asking if you have a link called lib64 which is linked to lib dir
<thomas_> Is it possible to load up a terminal that runs a predefined command at startup?
<jrib> !pm | c33z4r
<ubottu> c33z4r: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<LjL> !startup | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vsand__> Hi, new to ubuntu. I cant reach any websites (except Google for some reason). Just keeps "waiting for...". I can, however, ping those unreachable sites and get answer.
<SlimeyPete> thomas_: you can put something in ~/.bashrc
<SlimeyPete> but that'll start whenever you open any terminal
<jrib> c33z4r: so read the output you are getting and install the packages you want
<LjL> thomas_: your terminal (i guess gnome-terminal) certainly has an option to run a command as soon as it's launched (possibly "-c", but check "--help", since i'm not on GNOME), so use that
<c33z4r> sorry ubottu heh.
<c33z4r> yea i did
<jrib> c33z4r: the command I gave you only searches for packages.  It doesn't mean anything is installed
<c33z4r> (read the output)
<Terminator> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ucs> Hello there.... isnt there ANYONE who can help me with this problem.........just installed ubuntu 8,04. I got mixed language, Firefox in english, ubuntu in both english and swedish. Can anyone tell me why ??
<c33z4r> so how do i install them jrib?
<c33z4r> now that i know their names
<jrib> !apt > c33z4r
<ubottu> c33z4r, please see my private message
<thomas_> thanks for the replies
<jrib> c33z4r: sudo apt-get install PACKAGE
<LjL> ucs: possibly because it's set to swedish but you don't really have the heavyweight swedish packages installed
<c33z4r> thank you jrib
<c33z4r> yea that seems obvious.
<osubuck> would it be a good idea to get the latest release of gnome rather than whats in the default repositories?
<c33z4r> you were very helpful thank you.
<ogzy> i installed hardy 64bit desktop version to a laptop, At the first time i inserted the cd i had to use vga=769 to reach the desktop and start installtion. After the installation to see the desktop i have to use clocksource=acpi_pm but this doesn't work always, it worked now while i was trying noapic. nopci, ... parameters. I dont't know what the problem is but boot is freezed after the r8169 module load any idea?
<LjL> ucs: does your /etc/apt/sources.list file, by any chance, show all lines that begin with "deb" with a # in front of them?
<ucs> thanks LjL
<jrib> c33z4r: also check: apt-cache search -n wx2
<LjL> osubuck: no
<osubuck> ok :P
<feebles> hello
<LjL> osubuck: in fact, that's what i'd call a terrible idea
<sFEARs> hello ubuntu.. i'm having a problem with apt not recognizing the correct version of xserver-xorg-core..  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 1:0.99.0-1) xserver-xorg-core:  Installed: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1  Candidate: 2:1.5.1-1ubuntu1
<LjL> sFEARs: *what* depends on that version of xserver-xorg-core?
<sFEARs> i don't wanna say because then you might not help me  nvidia-glx-legacy:
<ogzy> or maybe i should ask this, how can i prevent a module load at the boot time i tried r8169.blaclist=yes but it still i sloaded
<Fisher_> Hi. I just got my printer and scanner working nicely on ubuntu 8.04. I would like to know if there is a way to quick scan and print, like a copy machine.
<squidface> okay i've got a pretty awesome problem - my tftp-hpa server is stuffed
<LjL> sFEARs: for that matter, the simple fact that you have 1.5.1 installed means you're running Intrepid, so please ask in #ubuntu+1
<macvr> hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<sFEARs> alright.. thank you
<LjL> sFEARs: and do keep in mind that Intrepid, by definition, may have inconsistent packages.
<sFEARs> i understand
<Crungmungus> Does this message mean I need to install GCC? "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<squidface> its saying "error code 2: only absolute filenames allowed" when i try to get a file over tftp
<LjL> Crungmungus: it means you need to install build-essential
<LjL> !compiling > Crungmungus    (Crungmungus, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Crungmungus, please see my private message
<slayton> I was trying to make a link in /dev for ttyUSB and i got the syntax backwards and now ttyUSB0 is linked to a nonexistant device... how can I fix this?
<squidface> and of course typing in the absolute filename works, but it should be working with relative paths
<tras1> this machine have a problem every 20 mins or so after i boot, after installing proprietary nvidia drivers it locks up with black screens
<HymnToLife> tras1: try switching back to the nv driver and see if that helps
<HymnToLife> if so, blame nvidia
<tras1> removing those drivers fixes the problem, ive tried various guides from forum, all this problem in common
<HymnToLife> well, blame nvidia then :)
<vsand__> Hi, new to ubuntu. I cant reach any websites (except Google for some reason). Just keeps "waiting for...". I can, however, ping those unreachable sites and get answer.
<tras1> i so do :P
<amanulla> just now i downloaded mini.iso of "Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB* "to run it on my usb
<amanulla> now what can i do?
<squidface> i mostly pieced together how to set up the tftp server with the debian net install instructions and some tutorial about setting up pxe booting with ubuntu
<ikonia> vsand__: are you using a proxy at all ?
<Whitor> vsand__, check your dns setting ?
<LjL> vsand__: have you tried with another browser (lynx is possibly installed by default)? maybe firefox has a proxy set for some reason
<ikonia> !install amanulla
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !install >amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla, please see my private message
<HymnToLife> amanulla: there's some script out there to transfer it on a USB stick, gimme a sec
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> HymnToLife:thank u just now i thought of wenting out to buy a cd
<kebomix> hello , my bookmarks and history in firefox dont appear to me !!
<ikonia> amanulla: a CD install is normally a lot less error prone (as a side issue)
<traskeee> sry happened again, trying from the eee
<macvr> ﻿hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<amanulla> soory for my mad english its GOING !wenting out to buy a cd
<HymnToLife> amanulla: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53190/ (copied from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Automatic%20Approaches )
<HymnToLife> that' what I used to install Intrepid on my EeePC
<HymnToLife> so it should work with Hardy too
<amanulla> ikonia:any how i hope for now i may prefer for a direct install later i may buy a cd and fo that too thank u
<kebomix> my bookmarks and history dont appear to me on firefox ? !!
<amanulla> HymnToLife:ok i will check it
<ikonia> try editing your bookmakrs and see if your changes stick
<kebomix> ikonia: they dont appear to me , and why i make new book mark it dont add , and when i open anywebsite i dont see it in history
<amanulla> HymnToLife: im running ubuntu 8.04 is it ok?
<slayton> Anybody know how to restore a deleted /dev/ttyUSB0
<YiamiYo>  need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...
<HymnToLife> amanulla: yes, Hardy = 8.04
<ikonia> kebomix probably perissons on your home directory then
<ikonia> kebomix: make sure your home directory plugins dir in .firefox has read/write access for you
<amanulla> HymnToLife:can i type those commands in terminal now?
<YiamiYo>  need help...i installed kubuntu with kde 4...i installed the neccessary compiz packages and set desktop effect to custom but i cannot use the effects...like cube etc...!!!
<amanulla> HymnToLife:i have my usb plugged in now
<HymnToLife> amanulla: not literally, you have to adapt them to your system, feel free to ask if you have trouble
<macvr> ﻿hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<amanulla> HymnToLife:i also have some data on it now shall i need to delete it
<bazhang> YiamiYo, please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<HymnToLife> amanulla: not necessarily, if your drive is FAT32 you can keep it
<Fisher_> any ideas??
<macvr> yiamoyo> for cube u have to set desk size to 4
<amanulla> HymnToLife:i mean im now going to install it on my portable usb pendrive
<amanulla> can i?
<amanulla> with mini.iso
<vsand> Whitor: i tried to use openDNS and it seemed to work for like 10 seconds, then it stopped and it seems that the old DNS (ISP provided) got changed back to at once.
<HymnToLife> amanulla: hold on, you want to installit onto your USB? Like booting from your USB and having Ubuntu run pretty much like a Live CD?
<amanulla> yes
<HymnToLife> oh
<HymnToLife> thethen just do a normal install
<li_> hello
<HymnToLife> then*
<li_> hi
<HymnToLife> but install to your USB drive instead of your hard drive
<HymnToLife> it's pretty much the same
<li_> how are you
<sadus__> ТУТ РУССКИЕ ЕСТЬ?
<Pici> !ru | sadus__
<ubottu> sadus__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<JackWinter> where do i find the log of the fsck ran at startup.  i see some msg about it exiting with an error on boot, but it scrolls by too fast
<amanulla> HymnToLife:are you saying to me?
<joerack> How do you remove completely wine? MY installation is completely broken
<amanulla> joerack:do you want to remove wine installed on ubuntu to support xp applications?
<sadus__> help me!!!
<thxpnp> =]
<vargadanis> i got a e220 usb modem working but i cannot access the internet.. what do i need to do?
<amanulla> sadus__:what do u want?
<vargadanis> some modem connection or what?
<thxpnp> hello guys
<tinh_> hello everyone, can I install gfxboot with Wubi?
<Crungmungus> gah I can't get musictracker working with pidgin
<Crungmungus> I installed it from a deb
<joerack> amanulla: I tried installing office 2007 and didn't work then tried to remove manually all directories. because uninstaller didn't work now everytime I
<Crungmungus> but after setting it up in pidgin it isn't changing my status
<amanulla> HymnToLife: im waiting for you
<amanulla> you there?
<joerack> amanulla, : re-install wine  i get the office menu
<Pici> joerack: You can delete the ~/.wine directory. This will remove *all* installed programs within wine.
<joerack> done that
<Odd-rationale> joerack: so you removed the ~/.wine folder, but the probrams you installed via wine still show up in the menu?
<amanulla> joerack:are you ok with that now?
<joerack> Even though uninstalled, I still see the WINE => MS OFFICE 2007 submenu
<Odd-rationale> joerack: just right-click the menu bar, and go to edit menu.
<joerack> maybe there's some cache somewhere
<pointlessname> i'm taking over the world
<Odd-rationale> joerack: or you can go to ~/.local/... somewhere and look for the .desktop file that wine make for those programs...
<LorDuncan> 1.400 people?
<Crungmungus> anyone got musictracker working under pidgin ?
<joerack> I think I've solved it
<LorDuncan> us i wish not evre body talk at same time
<joerack> Only that wine doesn't install anymore under wine but under "other programs"
<joerack> I'll try reboot
<HymnToLife> amanulla: yes, an USB drive is a hard drive like any other, as far as the installer knows
<HymnToLife> so just install Ubuntu on it instead of your herd drive, and that's that
<amanulla> HymnToLife:can i start my installation now?
<amanulla> do i need to burn it on a cd it is around 9 mb
<LjL> ikonia, if i were a certain op, i'd ask you whether you're repelling boarders
<vsand___> ikonia: regarding the problem with only google working, no, i do not use a proxy.
<ford> hello
<vargadanis> boo
<ndlovu> I've created a primary user (admin account), and some user accounts... how can I then add printers, etc from the user accounts? it asks me for the password, but neither user nor admin password works.
<mm2000> Hi there. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu on my laptop and on a server. I can now create flash-moves properly with sounds and video on my laptop but I get no sound on the server. Ideas what the problem can be? laptop is ubuntu 8.04 desktop and server is ubuntu 8.04 server.
<BrodocK> is anyone not been able to mount devices on intrepid ibex? (like inserting a usb pendrive and clicking mount at the icon on nautilus, and getting nothing?)
<LjL> !intrepid | BrodocK
<ubottu> BrodocK: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Pici> ndlovu: Printers are setup system-wide, so they need to be added by users that have admin access.
<mm2000> anyone?
<ndlovu> Pici, so I can't do any sudo activities when logged in as a non-admin user?
<LjL> ndlovu: no, users need to be members of the "admin" group to use sudo.
<Pici> Indeed.
<csilk> the first user you set up can use sudo
<ndlovu> Pici, LjL, okay, so even if I'm the admin, I can't enter my own password to use sudo while they are logged in?
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<csilk> and every use you create from the first user account can use sudo
<csilk> *user
<LjL> ndlovu: no, you can't
<joerack> Ok I've reinstalled wine, but It doesn't create the menu automatically, what do I do
<sFEARs> is there a way to get more screen resolution out of my video card with generic drivers? my maximum is 800x600
<turtle_> is there a GUI to enable Dual monitors?
<Pici> csilk: No, thats not how it works.
<Whitor> mm2000, its probably related to a component of the desktop vs of 8.04 ... a codec or something of the like that would not normally be included in a 'server' distro
<all-lockrv> alguien habla hispana'
<LjL> ndlovu: you can of course create a second X session and login as your user
<ndlovu> LjL, thanks, that clears things up
<csilk> Pici, in my experience it is
<Pici> !es | all-lockrv
<ubottu> all-lockrv: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !es | all-lockrv
<turtle_> anyone have dual monitors working?
<LjL> turtle_: i'm afraid not, but there is a tutorial
<Pici> csilk: The user needs to be in the admin group in order to use sudo. Unless of course you've modified your /etc/sudoers file.
<LjL> !dualhead | turtle_
<Whitor> mm2000, perhaps you should reconsider what you are using your server for.
<ubottu> turtle_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<all-lockrv> thank-you
<kebomix> hello , bookmarks dont appear , and i cant bookmark any other pages !?
<erUSUL> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<csilk> Pici,  every user i have created from the fisr user account i setup is added to sudoers list automatically
<ndlovu> LjL, using Switch-User?
<csilk> i'm pretty sure thats standard ubuntu
<LjL> ndlovu: yes
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get update gives me errors http://www.pastie.org/283585
<turtle_> i was scared to alter the code cuz it could crash my ubuntu and henseforth crash my windows
<csilk> wtf is with pasties default colour scheme?
<mm2000> <Whitor>: yes I guess it is that. The server hosts a website, so I dont need to reconsider that.
<ndlovu> LjL, thanks, I'll do it that way.
<mm2000> <Whitor>: the question is what difference it can be
<turtle_> do you just put "twinview" in place of "DMNS" under the monitor heading
<turtle_> in xconfig
<macvr> ﻿
<macvr> ﻿﻿hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<icesword> turtle_, I like your nick
<murlidhar> csilk: i put it on mac classic theme
<turtle_> thanks icesworld
<turtle_>  icesword:  like yours too   :)
<macvr> ﻿﻿﻿hi guys... how do i make 2 sound events play at the same time?
<coincoin161> ﻿in evince is there some kind of split view ?
<turtle_> im gonna play around and see if I can get my webcam working
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<turtle_> any idea?
<mm2000> anyone?
<murlidhar> turtle_: first do a lsusb to check if the drivers are loaded . provided you have a usb webcam .
<ubuntu> hi i just removed ubuntu, so i can use virtualbox on windows, i rezised my windows partition with gparted, and now i cant start windows, because the grub is gone, how do i install it again_
<murlidhar> turtle_: else do lspci
<ubuntu> and the stage1 command dont work, it cant find it
<Fisher_> any idea??
<Fisher_> I just need to scan directly to printer
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get update gives me errors http://www.pastie.org/283585
<Nata-Oh> hi
<Nata-Oh> I have a problem with the ssh to XForwarding
<murlidhar> !hi | Nata-Oh
<ubottu> Nata-Oh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<azera86> hi everyone
<Allah> hello azera86
<mcplectrum> how can i rename ./apps/User/modules/Profile/templates/IndexSuccess.php to ./apps/User/modules/Profile/templates/indexSuccess.php
<kelvinq> hi. i'm using Ubuntu 8.04. fresh server install. i keep having this error after install postgresql-8.3 - can anyone help? ---> psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<kelvinq>   Is the server running locally and accepting
<kelvinq>   connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<yofel> ubuntu: you want to reinstall ubuntu or do you want to just use windows?
<macvr> ubuntu > cant understand what u are asking
<mm2000> Hi there. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu on my laptop and on a server. I can now create flash-moves properly with sounds and video on my laptop but I get no sound on the server. Ideas what the problem can be? laptop is ubuntu 8.04 desktop and server is ubuntu 8.04 server.
<ubuntu> i just want to use windows, but im going to have ubuntu on virtaulbox
<Allah> hmm ... is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current the latest current build of 8.10 ?
<chamunks> does anyone have any experience setting up wtorrent with rtorrent and may have a better tutorial than http://robert.penz.name/82/howto-install-rtorrent-and-wtorrent-within-an-ubuntu-hardy-ve/ I havent any experience with sqlite and it seems to want that instead of mysql that im using allready.
<Allah> ubuntu: what's the problem?
<LjL> Allah: i don't know, better ask in #ubuntu+1
<Allah> you aren't asking a question.
<yofel> ubuntu: start your windows setup-cd, go into the repair-console and type 'fixmbr' there
<ubuntu> is that all+_
<ubuntu> >D
<ubuntu> :D
<yofel> ubuntu: then windows should start again
<ubuntu> thx a lot :D
<macvr> ubuntu> u dont need grub ... u need mbr
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get update gives me errors http://www.pastie.org/283585
<zamba> is it possible to perform a dry-run of dhcpclient?
<turtle_> webcam already works
<turtle_> lol
<AdvoWork> how can I see what system upgrades my system needs from the terminal?
<macvr> how can i view log of past system updates?
<chamunks> can somone help me with setting up wtorrent+rtorrent?
<kelvinq> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<kelvinq> chamunks: what help do you need?
<AdvoWork> that wont install will it? just show me?
<kelvinq> AdvoWork: it will not install unless you allow it to.
<icnpunk> hey is anyone konws where is the gtkrc file in ubuntu
<kelvinq> icnpunk: your home directory.
<l3d> man my screenlets are like stuck I change the auto start list and still the one I want doesnt start the old one I took out does tho so where would be the config file for that and can I change it manualy
 * Yudha_HT mengucapkan "Selamat Malam..."
<kelvinq> icnpunk: ls ~/ -al
<chamunks> kelvinq, i've been roughly trying to configure the wtorrent user.conf.php file using a tutorial online and am lost
<murlidhar> icnpunk: in home folder . press ctrl+h to see hidden folders
<icnpunk> kelvinq: just root of the home folder
<kelvinq> icnpunk: that's right.
<Nata-Oh> murlidhar: can you send me the output of "df -h"
<LjL> murlidhar: try another mirror that's not in.
<chamunks> kelvinq, im trying to avoid installing a whole new sqldb setup like sqlite and lighthttpd like this tutorial suggest within its own vz-ve
<murlidhar> LjL: k
<murlidhar> Nata-Oh: why ?
<Nata-Oh> murlidhar: It can be the harddisk was Fulled?
<kelvinq> chamunks: man, try asking the mailing list for that program instead. that's a little obscure for me. sorry.
<kelvinq> hi. i'm using Ubuntu 8.04. fresh server install. i keep having this error after install postgresql-8.3 - can anyone help? ---> psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory
<kelvinq>    Is the server running locally and accepting
<kelvinq>    connections on Unix domain socket "/var/run/postgresql/.s.PGSQL.5432"?
<Nata-Oh> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-440883.html
<icnpunk> murlidhar: thanks man
<all-lockrv> hello ...!
<all-lockrv> excuseme my bad english
<icnpunk> kelvinq: I can't find it... My system is ubuntu 8.04
<murlidhar> Nata-Oh: nope i has 13 GB left
<Nata-Oh> umm
<Nata-Oh> ok
<Stargazers^> Hi. Can someone help me with VERY SLOW WLAN using PCI card RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g
<chamunks> kelvinq, basically im just trying to avoid installing a separate httpd and sql server
<Stargazers^> I mean, when ping in google.com, it is ab. 600 - 1200ms
<Stargazers^> And no, it is not because I have slow internet conneciton.
<chamunks> kelvinq, can you link me to a good mailing list to ask?
<all-lockrv> I have problems with a printer Epson Action Printer T-1000 in ubuntu 8.04 does not work adequately
<Stargazers^> And when moving data from computer to another over wlan it takes and takes...
<icnpunk> kelvinq: can you help me ?
<tarik> ciao a tutti
<kelvinq> icnpunk: what help do you need?
<tarik> sorry hello
<all-lockrv> Can someone help me with this?
<tarik> well
<P3X-018> Is it possible to make firefox open pdf files, in ubuntu?
<icnpunk> kelvinq: gtkrc file is not in my home folder...
<kelvinq> chamunks: why don't you go to the development site of this program.
<kelvinq> icnpunk: give me a moment.
<icnpunk> kelvinq: Thx man
<LjL> tarik: /join #ubuntu-it if you want to speak italian
<chamunks> kelvinq, fair enough, cheers.
<tarik> i've got a problem. i have 2 hard disks (in both ubuntu + windows) but the fist one doesn't boot... what shall i do? i think the problem is the mbr
<all-lockrv> I have problems with a printer Epson Action Printer T-1000 in ubuntu 8.04 does not work adequately, can someone help me with this?
<mattgyver83> I have an LED sign that I want to download messages to, the program to do so is a windows program.  While running under Wine it does not download via COM1, is this possible through wine?
<Xerph> My ISP set my reverse dns to my domain name. I'm also running two nameservers of that domain on the same ip. How do I have to edit my resolve.conf for the reverse dns to work                 ?
<yofel> mattgyver83: ask in #winehq please
<Nata-Oh> murlidhar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863742
<TJ-42> I'm thinking of doing a brand new installation of ubuntu.  Is there a way to get a list of the packages I have manually chosen to install on top of the base ubuntu installation?
<Nata-Oh> murlidhar: This should Help
<Python1320> Xerph, lucky you :\
<Python1320> Mine gives only dynamic ip addresses and hence no reverse domains
<mm2000> Hi there. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu on my laptop and on a server. I can now create flash-moves properly with sounds and video on my laptop but I get no sound on the server. Ideas what the problem can be? laptop is ubuntu 8.04 desktop and server is ubuntu 8.04 server.
<murlidhar> Nata-Oh: thanks
<kelvinq> icnpunk: why do you need gtkrc?
<Xerph> Python1320: what you mean? I don't know how to make it work
<Python1320> Xerph, you said you've contacted your isp already?
<komputes> mm2000: as far as I know server edition is only command line
<Xerph> Python1320: yes, they have set it up, altho host ipaddress doesn't resolve
<Python1320> Xerph, well, that's just a matter of time to make it work :P I can't get one no matter what I try.
<jamiejackson> i seem to be doing something dumb when trying to add/use something from the PATH, and I could use some handholding. here's the $PATH, the fully-qualified command (successful), and the unqualified command (unsuccessful): http://paste.linuxassist.net/16504 <-- anyone know why the unqualified command doesn't work?
<Xerph> Python1320: they mentioned to check my resolve.conf
<mm2000> <komputes>: what do you mean?
<Thor> Anyone know about configuring screen res on 8.04? In relation to running in virtual machine where screen isn't recognised and set to minimum. xorg.conf is pretty bare in this release and seem to store things elsewhere.
<komputes> mm2000: the server edition does not have a graphical interface
<icnpunk> kelvinq: Just want to change the main menu icon size :>
<XThief> Does anyone know how to uninstall torrentflux?
<komputes> mm2000: did you install a graphical interface to the server?
<mm2000> <komputes>: and what exactly does that have to do with ffmpeg???
<danhs> hey quick stability question: does anyone know why keeping firefox and a few other apps open (I think firefox is the culprit though) and locking session my computer is usually frozen in the mornign?
<Python1320> Xerph, have you set reverse dns on the nameservers?
<Python1320> Because your local pc with its resolv.conf has nothing to do with it
<mm2000> <komputes>: read my question again please.
<komputes> you did say:  <mm2000>"I get no sound on the server"
<komputes> mm2000: what do you mean by that?
<kelvinq> icnpunk: seems that is lives here -->
<Python1320> It's like the irc server resolves your IP and checks if the resolved reverse-dns resolves back to the ip for the domain to be applied
<mm2000> <komputes>: in output files.
<kelvinq> icnpunk: /usr/share/themes/Qt/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<kelvinq> icnpunk: but i won't touch it.
<Xerph> Python1320: i haven't, have no idea how x)
<Xerph> Python1320: running jbdns
<Python1320> And by the way, don't trust a word I say :) I've only played with IPv6's reverse dns
<Xerph> ;]
<mm2000> <komputes> WHen I use ffmpeg to create flash-movies, I get no sound when creating them on the server, but from the desktop-box I do. And its exacly the same ffmpeg setup.
<icnpunk> kelvinq: thanks man ,how can you find it . use what command. I like to use whereis ,but doesn't work well
<komputes> mm2000: This is becuase the MP3 support uses non-free software. It was left out and will mostly be left out on any new versions. You will have to build this package your self if you want MP3 support.
<komputes> mm2000: this is because ffmpeg in ubuntu has no mpeg encoder capabilities. for legal reasons, we cannot include such encoders into ubuntu. sorry
<komputes> mm2000: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/216385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216385 in ffmpeg "avi->flv: no sound in output file" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<mm2000> <komputes>: I have done that.
<vsand___> hi again, still problems. can connect and use google, but thats it. no other sites works (and no updates can be dowloaded). i can ping the different sites, and ive tried to use different dns servers!
<komputes> mm2000: what package did you install
<mm2000> <komputes>: ffmpeg from medibuntu
<|Dreams|> can someone tell me if ubuntu will work on an acer aspire 6920G laptop?
<xav3s> Is there a program that can display the signal from the s-video entry of my tv card?
<mm2000> <komputes>: and libavcodec1d
<[fFf]> a little question: ho do I mirror via raid (software) the home partition on 2 SATA HD? The third IDE HD should contain / mount point and a windows partition (and GRUB, obviously)
<komputes> I think you still need lame or ubuntu-restricted extras but I'm not sure which one
<mm2000> komputes: on both my laptop and on a ubuntu server.
<erUSUL> !raid | [fFf]
<ubottu> [fFf]: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mm2000> komputes: ffmpeg gives perfect flash-movies from the desktop, but missing sound from the server.
<greencookie> how do I install hardy heron without ubuntu-desktop
<greencookie> I want minimal install with just command line and nothing more.
<komputes> mm2000: I would post to that bug or convert the bug to a question on launchpad
<mm2000> komputes: the question is what package is missing on the server.
<greencookie> no gdm or gnome or kdm or kde
<komputes> greencookie: thats the server edition, all command line, minimal ubuntu
<kelvinq> icnpunk: i use google.
<LjL> greencookie: i might suggest installing the server edition, or using the Minimal CD (which, i believe, gives you a comprehensive selection of what to install)
<greencookie> komputes, please tell me how I could install it?
<danhs> komputes: even server edition is a bit fat.  I was surprised that it was a few gigs of hard drive space
<AdvoWork> after i do: sudo apt-get upgrade  is that it, all upgraded
<LjL> !server > greencookie    (greencookie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> greencookie, please see my private message
<LjL> !minimal > greencookie    (greencookie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<komputes> greencookie: let me get you the link
<greencookie> I have ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron
<mm2000> <komputes>: that means you dont have a clue then?
<icnpunk> kelvinq: oh... thx very much man
<danhs> greencookie: just download server edition from ubuntu.com
<komputes> mm2000: never had that issue no
<greencookie> ah. another cd to burn :(
<musashi> can i copy a file to my work computer from home when i have to go through two computers? i can connect to the home network via ssh to my ssh sever. this is not the computer that has the file. i need to go one step further. I can ssh from the ssh server to the computer in question but i'm not sure if scp can drill down two levels like that. if it can, any help with the command?
<komputes> greencookie: yes
<LjL> danhs: well that's because it comes with, well, servers. using the minimal cd and telling it to keep things down will do better than that.
<greencookie> cant i just have the option NOT to install gdm or ubuntu-desktop?
<xujun> ok
<xujun> yes
<Xerph> What does /etc/resolv.conf do? Do I have to set it to use my running nameservers or leave ISP provided resolves ?
<greencookie> i guess ill remove it after install then
<komputes> greencookie: would be nice, but now you can just remove them
<LjL> greencookie: yes, you can with the minimal CD, i just told you
<AdvoWork> do i need to run an install after sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<turtle_> no
<xujun> no
<turtle_> just answer yes
<xav3s> hi. is there any program that can handle s-video?
<danhs> komputes: personally, I'm no linux guru, but I'd avoid randomly apt-get removing stuff
<vsand___> hi again, still problems. can connect and use google, but thats it. no other sites works (and no updates can be dowloaded). i can ping the different sites, and ive tried to use different dns servers!
<xujun> yes
<danhs> komputes: just cause you remove the wrong thing, and system instability, here we come
<LjL> vsand___: echo $http_proxy
<shadyzay> when will 8.10 beta be released?
<Thor> Anyone know about configuring screen res on 8.04 in relation to running in a virtual machine where screen isn't recognised and set to minimum.  xorg.conf is pretty bare in this release and seem to store things elsewhere
<LjL> !intrepid > shadyzay    (shadyzay, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> shadyzay, please see my private message
<komputes> danhs: I believe it, but greencookie doesn't seem to want to get the server cd
<turtle_> try to use the GUI
<turtle_> it should be there like all other distros
<AdvoWork> so do the upgrades take place asap, or do you have to reboot the server first?
<LjL> AdvoWork: they take place asap, aside from kernel upgrades and libraries that are being used
<AdvoWork> will it show which libraries are being used and so on?
<LjL> AdvoWork: no
<ferric84> is pidgin 2.5.1 going to be in the repositories ever?
<AdvoWork> :/
<LjL> AdvoWork: just reboot if you want to be 100% sure everything you have running is up to date, otherwise don't bother,.
<AdvoWork> LjL so how can i find out what its Not upgraded because theyre in use?
<LjL> AdvoWork: nothing is "not upgraded"
<LjL> AdvoWork: the files on your disk are upgraded, some of the libraries already loaded in memory might still be running as the old version.
<LjL> !backports | ferric84
<ubottu> ferric84: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<LjL> ferric84: nothing is ever upgraded in the repositories.
<ferric84> gotcha
<ferric84> thanks
<mm2000> Hi there. I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu on my laptop and on a server. I can now create flash-moves properly with sounds and video on my laptop but I get no sound on the server. Ideas what the problem can be? laptop is ubuntu 8.04 desktop and server is ubuntu 8.04 server.
<erUSUL> ferric84: you can try backports though. System>Admin>Software Sources|third tab
<kelvinq> mm2000: i don't quite understand your question.
<Shindig> Anyone have any experience in a large scale ubuntu desktop deployment
<vsand> LjL: nothing happened with echo $http_proxy, except now google wont work either
<LjL> vsand: try echo $HTTP_PROXY
<Nata-Oh> bye
<LjL> vsand: that behavior is typical of a proxy server being set
<Nata-Oh> see you later
<vsand> LjL: should i get any output when i try that?
<vsand> (i need to switch the cable everytime ;))
<LjL> vsand: if there actually is a proxy set, yes
<vsand> alright
<wafflehead> Hi everyone
<xujun> hi
<xujun> are you newer?
<wafflehead> Gimp 2.6 came out, but as far as i can see, it isn't in the official repositorys yet
<wafflehead> not really :)
<Agion> someone help! I can't touch to my desktop. If I right click mouse on the desktop nothing happens and I cant move anything to the desktop, anyone can help me?
<LjL> wafflehead: and it won't be. stuff in the repositories is never updated, except for security patches and important bugfixes
<LjL> !backports > wafflehead    (wafflehead, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> wafflehead, please see my private message
<wafflehead> Thank you very much :)
<jisatsu> is there any way to fix the kernel for non-matching pairs of ram?
<Tim1_> what exactly is sudo? is it like dos prompt? at root level
<wafflehead> I was just too lazy to grab the source :D
<LjL> !sudo | Tim1_
<ubottu> Tim1_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<mm2000> <kelvinq>: I work as a webdeveloper, at the site, hosted at an ubuntu 8.04 server you can upload movies that are converted using ffmpeg into flash movies. I know per default, ubuntus ffmpeg doesnt support sound, so I have installed ffmpeg from medibuntu instead. Both on my laptop (ubuntu 8.04 desktop) and the server (ubuntu 8.04 server), ffmpeg now produces flashmovies with sound on my laptop, but on the server I still get no sounds on the files. Ideas what
<mm2000>  the problem could be?
<vsand____> LjL: same things, the terminal skips a line and then just waits for input again. now google wont work either, or pinging :(
<erUSUL> mm2000: yu use the same command line in both machines ?
<LjL> vsand____: that's got nothing to do with typing those lines, they were simply printouts of an (apparently empty) variable
<genio> i ran the vmware console application and while i was working in a machine the application died.  since the application sort of takes over your mouse and keyboard until you do ctrl-alt to release it, my shift, control, caps-lock, and other keys are no longer working.  i know i could easily fix this by rebooting, but how do i do it otherwise/
<linuxhelp_de> @ALL has anyone tested ubuntu hardy setup on a Asus EEE 900 with preinstalled XP??
<mm2000> <erUSUL>: yes
<vsand____> LjL: right
<LjL> vsand____: have you tried a different browser?
<Tim1_> !get apt|tim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get apt
<Thor> Anyone know about configuring screen res on 8.04 in relation to running in a virtual machine where screen isn't recognised and set to minimum.  xorg.conf is pretty bare in this release and seem to store things elsewhere
<erUSUL> mm2000: then it is unexplicable... same software version same command line and different output?
<vsand____> LjL: nope, but i could. the update dowloader doesnt work either, if that says you anything
<erUSUL> mm2000: the input video  file is the same in both machines too ?
<LjL> vsand____: it would say to me that you have a proxy set - but that doesn't appear to be the case
<mm2000> <erUSUL>: yes
<mm2000> erUSUL: I have been using linux for some years now, and I find this very odd...
<LjL> vsand____: try loading any website and then, while it's waiting to load, using "netstat" to see where your system is actually trying to connect
<Agion> someone help! I can't touch to my desktop. If I right click mouse on the desktop nothing happens and I cant move anything to the desktop, anyone can help me?
<vsand____> LjL: ok. ill be back in a few ;)
<mm2000> <erUSUL>: ideas?
<musashi> linuxhelp_de: i have on a 901 that came with xandros. similar but not the same. works well once you fix a few driver issues
<erUSUL> mm2000: not really as i said found it inexplicable... becouse ffmpeg does not give any error on the server, does it?
<mm2000> <erUSUL>: nope, nothing. The files are being created ans so on, but no sound.
<mm2000> <erUSUL>: do you know if I need like another library or something?
<erUSUL> mm2000: i'm as lost as you are... sorry :|
<musashi> mm2000: what kind of sound files are used? are the proper codecs installed on the server?
<kelvinq> mm2000: you were serving flash movies off the server?
<kelvinq> then, it wouldn't matter what's on the server since it's just a simple file transfer.
<beta> hallo
<mm2000> <kelvinq>: we are encoding the movies to flash
<mm2000> its not just flash
<mm2000> <musashi>: I was thinking something like that. WHat kind of codecs do you think is missing?
<kelvinq> mm2000: now, you ned to be more specific. we don't really know if the error is happeing because you encoded the files on the server, of you are serving from them.
<kelvinq> mm2000: of = or
<musashi> well if it's mp3 audio then you need codecs for that. i think the ubuntu-restriected-extras will give you want you need and if not you can add the gstreamer packags.
<mm2000> <musashi>: but shouldnt that be included when installing ffmpeg from medibuntu?
<musashi> mm2000:  not sure.
<musashi> probably not if you didn't specify
<musashi> unless it's a dependency
<mm2000> <musashi>: so, just gstreamer then?
<mcplectrum> what is wrong with this command? find . -name "IndexSuccess.php" -exec rename -v 's/IndexSuccess.php$/indexSuccess.php/' *.php \;
<musashi> mm2000: well there are several. i install them all but you may want to choose the proper ones.
<yaser> How can I print, if I have access
<mm2000> <musashi>: I have a dev-server I can test on, how do i install all of them?
<mm2000> do you know what package?
<yaser> How can I print remotely, if I have ssh access to the machine with the printer attached?
<sambagirl> i was wondering if there is anyway i can take part of a windows partiutioned hdd and steal some of it back and assing that part i take back for an ubuntu server install?
<Pici> mcplectrum: You aren't using the output from find anywhere in your exec parameter.
<sambagirl> i didnt make 2 partitions this time.
<sambagirl> i did the whole thing for windows this time
<sambagirl> but now i want to take back from windows and give to ubuntu
<mcplectrum> @pici: so how do i have use it?
<Pici> mcplectrum: The filename would be represented by {} within the exec statement.
<musashi> mm2000: i'm not on ubuntu at the moment so i can't check but they all have gstreamer in the title so maybe something like apt-get install gstreamer*
<yaser> How can I print remotely, if I have ssh access to the machine with the printer attached? I would like to make a setup so that local programs can automatically print to the remote ubuntu machine
<thiebaude> how do i make totem the default instead of embeded mplayer in firefox?
<mm2000> <musashi>: ok, i just tested the restricted-extras on dev to see if that helps...
<Gnea> sambagirl: yes, you can resize an ntfs partition to make room for another partition.
<mcplectrum> @pici: s/{}/indexSuccess.php/' ??? i do not know how to use {}
<deathtech> Hello all! :D
<Gnea> !gparted > sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl, please see my private message
<Drezard> how do i delete EVERYTHING in /shares/misc/ but keep /shares/misc still there.... its a mount :P
<Drezard> lol
<sambagirl> i know about gparted
<Agion> someone help! I can't touch to my desktop. If I right click mouse on the desktop nothing happens and I cant move anything to the desktop, anyone can help me?
<sambagirl> but i dont really understand it. i have it, i know what it does, but i dont especially follow the acronyms etc.
<sambagirl> gnea cant i just use the thing that comes with the ubuntu install?
<sambagirl> gnea
<sambagirl> i mean
<deathtech> I am having some issues, and being a pretty seasoned windows user, looking to get more into Nix (used it off and on since around 96) and im having some pretty hard issues with getting my wifi configured correctly. I have followed Tons of Howtos and things listed on forums and blogs, but cannot seem to get the card functioning correctly
<musashi> mm2000: oh, for the restricted extras it should be apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ham> which text web browser is easy to use in ubuntu?
<Pici> mcplectrum: I'd use mv instead of rename in this instance since you are really only renaming one file at a time.
<icesword> lynx
<mm2000> <musashi>: tested that, but nosuccess... doing gstreamer* now.
<deathtech> Anyone here have experience getting a WMP54GS V1.1 (Airforce one 54g ) Working under ubuntu ?
<wbmj> ham: lynx
<mcplectrum> @ Pici: do you have an idea how it could work with mv?
<ham> thanks
<vsand> LjL: no luck. Google, gmail etc works like a charm, but nothing else. is that just luck?
<erUSUL> deathtech: the wifi chip info is more usefull that the brand/name ... "lshw -C Network"
<Gnea> sambagirl: there's a few ways of doing it, a couple of which are described here: http://www.nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm and here: http://www.micahcarrick.com/11-03-2007/resize-ntfs-partition.html
<Gnea> sambagirl: but yeah, the first one will do it from the livecd
<erUSUL> sambagirl: resizing ntfs?? use gparted. make sure you have ntfsprogs installed
<deathtech>  BCM4318
<deathtech> is the listed chipset
<hardy> heronubun
<hardy> hoooooooo
<Pici> mcplectrum: find . -name "IndexSuccess.php" -execdir mv {} indexSuccess.php \;
<deathtech> BCM4318 [Airforce one 54g]
<hardy> hello
<weboide> Hi everyone, im starting in the bugsquad team and I wanted to know what should .debdiffs for new version packages be built into? intrepid?
<hardy> help me
<Ace2016_-> hi al
<Ace2016_-> hi all
<Ace2016_-> has the us started voting yet?
<Pici> weboide: Thats probably a ebtter question for #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-motu
<deathtech> lol, voting
<Pici> Ace2016_-: This is a support channel.
<deathtech> unfortunately its much like the monarchy i beleive these days, left in place for nostalgia
<weboide> thanks pici
<Ace2016_-> oh lol, sry, i typed in /join #ubuntu offtipic lol
<hardy> sorry
<hardy> hic
<Pici> !ask | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hardy> thanks
<mcplectrum> @pici: your rock ;-) thanks! What is the best way to learn more about the shell? are there any good books or websites? Or do you only use manpages?
<sambagirl> well here is my question. i am about to install the 6.x server. now it already showed me like 60gb free space and it shows like 40gig for windows.  now should i go ahead and let it automatically do for unused space?
<deathtech> Ive tried the driver off of the CD, the latest driver for WinXP Using NDISWRAPPER, but i cnat get my WiFi card to work properly
<deathtech> in sys log i get [ 2997.935200] b43 phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode.fw" not found or load failed
<Pici> mcplectrum: I usually stick to the manpages.
<erUSUL> deathtech: have you installed b43-fwcutter??
<hardy> i installeb ubuntu
<mcplectrum> @pici: thanks
<hardy> hi`````
<deathtech> No sir, i havent seen anything that has mentioned that
<erUSUL> deathtech: sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter
<deathtech> cant :p
<hardy> :d
<deathtech> no net connect for hte box
<erUSUL> deathtech: that would download the firmware
<kyo> 中国
<CoRnJuLiOx> how do you see a files exact size in bytes? ls -s isn't exact enough for me
<deathtech> can i download it and install via a usb drive ?
<erUSUL> deathtech: not even just once through ethernet?
<deathtech> well i would need to tear my whole setup down and drag it 3 floors down :p
<deathtech> so i can
<deathtech> but would like to avoid if possible
<bazhang> !cn | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mm2000> FFS! the gstreamer* didnt give any result either.
<deathtech> is there a simple way of doing that ?
<mm2000> I am gettin sick of this bug.
<deathtech> as i said im a well certified windows guy, tryign to take the nix plunge, so im not certain on the symantics and app differences yet to get done what i need to , and i do appreciate your help
<sambagirl> well nevermind i just chose for myself.
<danbh_intrepid> deathtech: just download the file to the usb stick
<luminerd> Just plugged a little SeaGate free agent USB drive in, and it did not mount.
<danbh_intrepid> deathtech: o wait, nvm
<erUSUL> deathtech: then you will have to dl the deb package from packages.ubuntu.com also you have to dl the broadcom driver and do what is described here http://www.linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmwareinstallation
<feach> 7900gs is a pita to get working ?^
<Agion> can anyone help me: I can't do anything on my desktop, not put files in there or right click to get the menu. Any tips?
<feach> been at it for about 3 hours heh
<Drezard> quickly, if i want to CONTINIOUSLY mount an extra harddrive, do i just have to mount it or do i have to add it to some config or script?
<Rando_> I've just read a few howtos from a couple years ago that indicate installing Conky and getting it working properly is somewaht difficulty. Is this still the case with Hardy? I didn't see anything "new" on the topic in my search. Do Conky & Hardy play nicely together without lots of fuss?
<xnv> Does anyone know the story about the Firefox/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashsupport crashes? I've heard different things.
<deathtech> On it now, ill drop back in to let you know whats up, thanks erUSUL
<AdvoWork> ive got an entry in /etc/fstab: //terastation1/Completed$ /home/NEWcompleted   smbfs  defaults  0  0 which   seemed to work when i did: sudo mount -a  yet ive just restarted my server, and it hasnt remounted it? any ideas please
<erUSUL> deathtech: no problem
<sFEARs> when i try to "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" it only takes me through the mouse and keyboard sections.. it finishes before it asks me any of the screen or driver info.. any ideas on how i can correct this?
<luminerd> I am going to be using partimage to back up the whole system to a image (then "restore" to around 20 identical machines).  What is the best format to use for the partition I back up to?
<luminerd> Someone recomended XFS to me, but Gparted only will let me do ext2, 3, fat16, 32, swap, and reiserfs
<icesword> luminerd, really? what about cfdisk
<mm2000> YES!
<mm2000> Finally :)
<zewm_> woot.
<luminerd> icesword: Thank you! CFDisk is so much better! just what I've beenn looking for
<icesword> luminerd, That's OK
<wafflehead> gegl drives me insane
<luminerd> Hmm, not seeing XFS in the list though :(
<wafflehead> sh: convert: not found
<Leoryk> good evening can you help me with install ubuntu on my laptop pleas..?
<luminerd> icesword: Well, if another fs will handle it I'm not too concerned, do you have any suggestions?
<Cobra_Fast> i created a share in /home/cobra/share with guest ok = yes and writeable = yes. but when i go into the folder on my xp system as guest and want to create something in the shared directory (or copy) it says access denied.
<Leoryk> i cant boot in live system becouse i have sis video card pleas help me
<Cobra_Fast> i created a share in /home/cobra/share with guest ok = yes and writeable = yes. but when i go into the folder on my xp system as guest and want to create something in the shared directory (or copy) it says access denied.
<icesword> luminerd, what kind of features do you want
<luminerd> icesword: I just need to copy Partimage files to it (I'm told they tend to be very large)
<Cobra_Fast> i created a share in /home/cobra/share with guest ok = yes and writeable = yes. but when i go into the folder on my xp system as guest and want to create something in the shared directory (or copy) it says access denied.
<icesword> I am sorry, not skilled with it, if you cannot get your answer here, you can ask in #debian, luminerd
<faria> hello
<faria> hi
<faria>      how can i update the realplayer files
<greencookie> which WM would you guys recommend?
<xnv> Leoryk: I'm not that familiar with SiS cards, but I don't see why one would prevent you from booting to the LiveCD. Can you explain?
<greencookie> I'm a command line freak and want something with lots of handy shortcuts.
<Cobra_Fast> anyone knows how to make samba guest write access???
<luminerd> ok thanks icesword
<faria>      how can i update the realplayer files
<faria>      how can i update the realplayer
<rsc-> greencookie, i dont know about a WM for you but you can try xbindkeys to have custom shortcut keys regardless of WM
<rsc-> Cobra_Fast, did you reload samba whenyou made that change?
<rsc-> sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload
<greencookie> rsc-: thanks. Does this work in a tty only machine?
<Cobra_Fast> yes i did
<genii> Cobra_Fast: In your case  :    force group = cobra             and these will not hurt either: force create mode = 0775        and: force directory mode = 0775
<rsc-> greencookie, ah, no, it's for X :)
<Cobra_Fast> ok ill try that
<Cobra_Fast> okay restarting
<Cobra_Fast> and testing
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Because directory there is owned by user "cobra" of group "cobra"  so it means other users do not have write priveleges there
<greencookie> Oh okay.
<davidguest> Can Someone help i have a dedicated server 6.02
<davidguest> unbuntu
<Cobra_Fast> no
<Cobra_Fast> its still access denied
<davidguest> and i am gettting a probelm while installing mecoder
<davidguest> i have installed the media reporsitries
<AdvoWork> ive got an entry in /etc/fstab: //terastation1/Completed$ /home/NEWcompleted   smbfs  defaults  0  0 which   seemed to work when i did: sudo mount -a  yet ive just restarted my server, and it hasnt remounted it? any ideas please
<davidguest> can someone help please
<davidguest> in installing mencoder
<Leoryk> xnv:when I install ubuntu the boot screen freeze and after do nothing and how can i install ubuntu on my laptop
<Leoryk> ..?
<kho_zhi> yo, guys!!! how to detect my GPU clock speed in ubuntu?
<xnv> Leoryk: You might try the Alternate install CD, but I'm not sure if that's the best solution.
<greencookie> Whats a GPU?
<greencookie> ;)
<AdvoWork> where does mount -a get called in linux boot?
<kho_zhi> GPU == graphic processor unit... the clock speed of graphic card
<rsc-> kho_zhi: he was being sarcastic. hehe
<kho_zhi> rsc-, huh?
<Leoryk> xnv: I try alternate live cd but screen is blinking
<kho_zhi> i say anything wrong?
<feach> lol
<feach> kho, he was joking around man ..
<boliar> hi im new one here
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> will gimp 2.6 be in intrepid?
<rom1v> sorry, ubuntu+1 :)
<boliar> could you tell me where i can download dc++
<xnv> kho_zhi: Probably depends on your video card.
<JackWinter> how do i run fsck on my home partition ?  do i have to boot into single user mode ?  or maybe from the install cd ?
<sirob> statusbar window add -after lag -priority 10 act
<kho_zhi> xnv, i overclock my ATi Radeon 9550 wif rovclock, I 1 2 know is there other things can view the actual of it?
<Cobra_Fast> isnt it possible to do write acces to guest on samba?
<sambagirl> what is the default pw for root in server 6.06.2 lts?
<sambagirl> is there one?
<negge> could someone explain the difference between "Fix released" and "Fix committed" on Launchpad bugs?
<kosnick> has anyone ever used mobile phone as bluetooth remote control and messed up with the ".hid" files?
<Pici> !root | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<askrh> sambagirl sudo
<boliar> ehoooooo
<sambagirl> ok
<kosnick> has anyone ever used mobile phone as bluetooth remote control and messed up with the ".hid" files?
<Cobra_Fast> sambagirl: sudo su -; passwd;
<sambagirl> ok
<Pici> Cobra_Fast: Please do not suggest that here.
<sambagirl> brbn
<askrh> sudo passwd root :o
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<sambagirl> brb
<xnv> kho_zhi: You mean you just want to confirm that rovclock changed the clock speed?
<Cobra_Fast> Pici suggest what?
<askrh> pici noted
<kho_zhi> tats rite xnv...
<Pici> Cobra_Fast: setting a root password.
<Cobra_Fast> Pici why not?
<sambagirl> i personally prefer a root pw because it give you full control.
<sambagirl> brb
<negge> sambagirl: so does sudo
<xnv> kho_zhi: If you keep talking like that, I'm not going to help you. 1337 speak has not been 1337 since 1995
<JackWinter> sudo su :)
<Cobra_Fast> well whats up now with samba guest write access????
<Cobra_Fast> i still get access denied on copying files
<kho_zhi> xnv , why?
<Pici> Cobra_Fast: Because it is insecure and the developers have designed things to work with sudo, not necessarily with 'root' itself.
<yao_ziyuan> is there an unofficial ubuntu repository with latest packages such as GIMP 2.6? i mean beside getdeb.net
<kho_zhi> ooopsss... I think I know what I did wrong... xnv
<kho_zhi> xnv sorry for that
<kho_zhi> cannot type short form is it?
<rsc-> Cobra_Fast, is anything conflicting with the writeable flag?
<rsc-> maybe you have a read only flag as wlel
<rsc-> also see /var/log/samba for clues
<gio> okay, so how do i get this new gimp installed
<gio> lol
<yao_ziyuan> gio: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=3233
<xnv> kho_zhi: lspci -vvv *might* tell you. I'm on an nVidia so I can't tell for sure
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Apologies on lag, work required me
<kho_zhi> ok thanks xnv
<yao_ziyuan> i strongly feel the need for an unofficial repository with all the latest goodies such as gimp 2.6
<gio> thank you yao
<gio> yes
<gio> that would be nice
<sasha_levin> Hello Everybody
<sasha_levin> I've recently installed Ubuntu, But stumbled on a small problem
<Cobra_Fast> the log doesnt offer any usable information
<sasha_levin> I can't get my 5.1 speaker configuration to work, only the front 2 are playing.
<sasha_levin> I've tried googling it, But couldn't find a working solution.
<Cobra_Fast> the samba configuration says writeable = yes browsable = yes and guest ok = yes
<xujun> kernel
<Cobra_Fast> but im not abled to creaty any files
<wafflehead> sasha_levin: sure you set up your soundcard correctly?
<rsc-> Cobra_Fast, is the folder writeable to all?
<rsc-> Cobra_Fast, by unix permissions
<Cobra_Fast> its 0777
 * rsc- also thought itwas frustrating getting this to work!
<pastorjohn> ﻿Good morning from Mountain Daylight time!
<sasha_levin> wafflehead, It was autodetected when I installed it, Though I couldn't find an option to switch it from 2 channels to 6 channels
<thiebaude> hi pastorjohn
<kho_zhi> xnv is there anymore alternatives? it just shows the default settings
<Cobra_Fast> ls -lh says drwxrwxrwx root root
<Cobra_Fast> and i added force user = cobra to the smb.conf
<pastorjohn> Do you think that I'll have any problem adding a new 500gb hard drive to my laptop and ubuntu seeing it?
<Cobra_Fast> cause it in /home/cobra/share
<pastorjohn> An external one, i.e.
<selinuxium> Hi all, I have installed ubuntu server on VMware, I have configured
<genii> Cobra_Fast: That folder is owned by root and group root. You must have made it as root user or so. If under your home dir should be owned by that user and group
<Cobra_Fast> so ill change owner and group back to cobra ?
<vallhalla81> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<rsc-> i dont think the owner matters
<rsc-> for the samba problem
<genii> Cobra_Fast: For the method I described earlier to work, the shared folder should be owned by cobra:cobra
<Cobra_Fast> yeah it is now
<Cobra_Fast> let me try
<|tom|> is there a command that will reset my internet connection like what would happen with a reboot?
<pastorjohn> Has anyone here connected to a windows xp pro running SFU and its nfs share?
<Cobra_Fast> so
<vallhalla81> i was trying kde as an aluternuert window manager and now gdm is disabled how do i reinable it please?
<pastorjohn> If so, were you running desktop or server?
<Cobra_Fast> now its owned by cobra:cobra and config says force user = cobra but i still get access denied on trying to copy something in as guest
<nishant> my problem is my isp drivers r not work properly
<Pici> vallhalla81: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<xnv> |tom|: Do you need it exactly right a reboot?
<kho_zhi> hi
<vallhalla81> ﻿Pici: thank you
<xnv> |tom|: *like
<vallhalla81> ﻿Pici: i dont think that worked
<|tom|> not necessarily, im not too sure what the problem is... but whenever i switch from wireless to wired my connection is very spotty
<|tom|> and seems to be fixed by a reboot, but i feel like there must be a way around the full process
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Do you have some line in global section making guest user default to some username like "nobody" or such?
<LuYu> hey, has anyone here had a problem with automagic logouts in hardy?
<pastorjohn> Anyone on the nfs question?
<xnv> |tom|: ifdown / ifup
<Pici> vallhalla81: Where did you run it from?
<Cobra_Fast> yes genii some tutorial said to make guest user = nobody
<sambagirl> isnt there a webadmin environment for 6.06.02 server? or is it all command line??
<Cobra_Fast> oder something similar
<vallhalla81> from the terminal
<xnv> !anyone | pastorjohn
<ubottu> pastorjohn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> vallhalla81: And what happened?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Comment out the line then
<|tom|> xnv: i'll give it a go, thanks :)
<vallhalla81>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                              * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<vallhalla81> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Perhaps also do command:   testparm       after editing smb.conf  to ensure the syntax of the file is good
<greencookie> I need a minimalistic WM with efficient keyboard shortcuts, something that would resemble the ttys but still be able to display graphics. Advice?
<pastorjohn> ubottu: OK, any problem with using an external hard drive to install server on?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dryrot> greencookie: ion3
<pastorjohn> ﻿OK, any problem with using an external hard drive to install server on?
<pointlessname> ubottu: do you get paid to be here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greencookie> dryrot: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<Cobra_Fast> okay wait i commented out that line
<Cobra_Fast> still access denied
<dryrot> you hvae to be a gigantic nerd to use ion3 though
<LuYu> hey, has anyone here had a problem with automagic logouts in hardy?
<Pici> vallhalla81: How did you disable GDM?  I think I may have misread your question.
<pointlessname> you have to be a giant nerd to use irc
<rsc-> automagic logouts?
<LuYu> yeah
<shadyzay> I need help with intel graphics chipset
<greencookie> dryrot: I'm not there yet :( I would rate myself as a nerd wannabe ;) amateur at the most :P
<xnv> pastorjohn: Most software doesn't have the capability of differentiating between an external and internal hard drive.
<vallhalla81> ﻿Pici: i installed kde to test it and that changed my login window
<Pici> pointlessname: Do you have a support question?
<LuYu> when logged in with more than one user, it logs out all but the active user when away for some specified amount of time
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Are you issuing:   sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart           after edits?
<pastorjohn> xnv: So, that would be a yes, as long as grub and mbr get everything straight?
<Pici> vallhalla81: does sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   do anything useful?
<Cobra_Fast> yes genii i do
<pointlessname> no
<Cobra_Fast> fyi im using linux systems for 5 years now
<vallhalla81> kdm is not installed
<Pici> vallhalla81: Then what replaced your gdm?
<xnv> pastorjohn: I'm just saying "external" is fairly meaningless as far as software is concerned.
<vallhalla81> kdm but i uninstalled it to try and get gdm back
<Cobra_Fast> vallhalla81 reinstalling the package "gdm" should fix your problem
<vallhalla81> ﻿Cobra_Fast: i tryed that to no efect
<genii> Cobra_Fast: OK. And: apt-cache policy samba           shows that it is indeed installed? (stupid Q seemingly but only smbclient normally by default installed and not complete samba although smb.conf will still exist)
<Cobra_Fast> yes it is installed
<Cobra_Fast> with no errors
<Cobra_Fast> and latest version
<vallhalla81> ﻿Pici: ﻿kdm but i uninstalled it to try and get gdm back
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Perhaps you could pastebin the contents of smb.conf then for examination
<Cobra_Fast> okay ill do
<^paradox^> im trying to share a printer over our network so that i can print to it from this ubuntu pc. the pc the printers connected to runs windows vista home
<hellcattrav> ello all
<Pici> vallhalla81: install KDM again and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<hellcattrav> so my firefox isn't starting up for some reasn
<^paradox^> ive already enabled the vista pc to share the printer and files etc
<BashItOut> brb
<hellcattrav> I go to system moniter and kill all the processes laballed firefox and try to start it again by clicking on hte icon but no dice
<Cobra_Fast> there it is: http://nopaste.org/p/azjqsZhwcb
<hellcattrav> it just gets added to the process name list but nothing seems to happen
<w_nicram> can anyone help with vmware-server-console on 64bit Hardy
<^paradox^> ive tried to configure the printer on this pc so that i can print to it
<^paradox^> however when i try to print test pages they dont print. the printer receives them and tries to start but to no effect
<anshar> at work (i'm at a clients), my laptop seems to have basically all of his ports blocked except HTTP, is there a way to do a port check to see which other ones are open?
<anshar> then i can config my own vpn towards that gate hehe
<^paradox^> they show up in its job list on the vista pc
<dryrot> anshar: look up 'nmap'
<xnv> !anyone | w_nicram
<ubottu> w_nicram: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^paradox^> and it prints everything from the vista pc just fine
<anshar> dryrot: i alraedy have nmap, just couldn't figure out how to scan for blocked ports on my connection
<^paradox^> i need a hand with this. i dont know what im doing wrong
<dryrot> you're ircing pretty well for a guy with all of his ports blocked
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Reading
<Cobra_Fast> genii ok
<w_nicram> how to get vmware-server-console running on 64bit Hardy?
<Cobra_Fast> genii the share definition is at bottom
<genii> Cobra_Fast: OK
<schrotz> I IRC so hard when my ports are blocked
<anshar> dryrot: i'm at home now :D
<anshar> dryrot: that's why i'm inquiring now, can have a look tomorrow then
<ykphuah> in what other ways can I transfer files over bluetooth to my phone? nautilus isn't working anymore for upload.
<xnv> w_nicram: What's wrong when you try to run it?
<shepherd> with wine i installed steam on ubuntu 8.04, and i load it up and my mouse cursor is like 2mm off location
<^paradox^> so can someone give me a hand with printer sharing over a network? maybe if someone could pm me and run through the steps with me we could figure this out. Goofee691 was helping me a few days ago but had to leave
<w_nicram> it says: /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 316: /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/bin/vmware-server-console: not found
<w_nicram> xnv: it says: /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: 316: /usr/lib/vmware-server-console/bin/vmware-server-console: not found
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Have you done:    sudo smbpasswd -an guest; sudo smbpasswd -e guest             ?
<Cobra_Fast> genii no
<xnv> w_nicram: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=777530
<genii> Cobra_Fast: I suggest adding to global section option line: map to guest = bad user
<Cobra_Fast> genii this line is already in there
<^paradox^> im not gonna be able to do this on my own. ive tried for five days now to no effect
<Slart> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<genii> Cobra_Fast: OK. Add the username of guest then to the samba list of users with the two commands
<Cobra_Fast> genii which user is guest?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: eg:    sudo smbpasswd -an guest; sudo smbpasswd -e guest
<Cobra_Fast> smbpasswd -an guest
<Cobra_Fast> Failed to modify password entry for user guest
<genii> Cobra_Fast: You need sudo
<Cobra_Fast> doest work with logged in as root?
<Cobra_Fast> cant believe
<snikker> some one have experience with horde-webmail? i can't acces by web browser...
<Slart> My trashbin claims there are 5 items in the deleted items folder.. but I can't seem to find any items in any of the trash folders that I know of.. can I make the trashbin reveal the filenames of those 5 items? any other way to find out or really empty the bin? (right-clicking on it and selecting empty trash bin doesn't work)
<Cobra_Fast> genii
<Cobra_Fast> sudo smbpasswd -an guest
<Cobra_Fast> Failed to modify password entry for user guest
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Root should work too (although now is not time to give lecture about running as root)
<^paradox^> just as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<jim_p> Slart: not even with Ctrl+H?
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<Slart> jim_p: I checked with nautilus and mc.. no files
<Cobra_Fast> it says error genii
<phoenix> anyone here know Grub?
<vallhalla81> ﻿Pici; i sorted it i did it this way sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<w_nicram> xnv: thanks a lot.... worked like a charm
<Slart> jim_p: oh.. I opened the trash:// location too.. nothing there.. not even with ctrl+h
<^paradox^> i dont know what im doing wrong. i need some help with this
<w_nicram> xnv: there is nothing better then following a master....:) thanks again
<Slart> phoenix: I've heard it being mentioned once or twice =)
<jim_p> Slart: empty it then
<xnv> w_nicram: I just Googled it
<phoenix> what parameter do I need to send to it to run into low graphics mode and turn off acpi?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Try :    smbpasswd -x guest              which should remove that name. Then again:  smbpassswd -an guest         (adds name without password)   then: smbpasswd -e guest (enables account)
<genii> Cobra_Fast: AFK a few minutes
<w_nicram> xnv: me too.... but nothing relevant came up
<dhm> I am using Nautilus file browser - I don't know how to highlight a few files selectively - CRTL+A highlights the lot and SHIFT+click seems to select a block of files - which is not what I want - I would appreciate some help - thanks
<Slart> jim_p: I have.. the tooltip still says there are 5 items in the deleted items folder..
<w_nicram> xnv: luck I guess....
<Slart> jim_p: I have to leave the computer for a while.. I'll see if ignoring it for an hour or so will make it come to its senses.. thanks for the tips
<^paradox^> so can someone help me out with this?
<ikkinu> hi all, I can't digit my passphrase when using enigmail for thunderbird. Can yuo help me?
<toonew> can ne1 tell me if it is possible to get bat to a fresh install setup without reinstalling??
 * xnv wonders what 'bat' is
<toonew> *back
<the_real_player1> !bat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bat
<cube> what command brings up the GUI for setting which monitor I have? on amd64 8.04
<harisund> When I install packages through the package manager, next to a couple of packages there is a small Ubuntu logo. What does that mean?
<fommil> hi all, i'm following a tutoriall to set up an encrypted loopback FS on gutsy http://www.builderau.com.au/program/linux/soa/Create-encrypted-loopback-filesystems-on-Linux/0,339028299,339281115,00.htm
<^paradox^> i dont wanna spend another day in irc. can someone give me a hand?
<jim_p> harisund: there are officially suppported by the ubuntu team
<fommil> i've been able to create the file and associate it to /dev/loop0 but when i try to mount /dev/loop0 it says "mount: can't find /dev/loop0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<fommil> any ideas?
<xnv> toonew: Ah... if you want it *identical* to a fresh install without reinstalling, I really doubt there's another way
<harisund> jim_p: oh cool! Thank you :)
<gpled> will Ubuntu 8.04.1 see gimp 2.6?
<cube> how would i set which monitor I am using? what command can i enter to bring up the gui for it
<Brainyiscool> Anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<danbh_intrepid> gpled: no
<gpled> why not?
<fommil> and when i try the command "mount -o loop,encryption=aes enc.img /media/disk" i get "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<danbh_intrepid> !release | gpled
<ubottu> gpled: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jim_p> gpled: probably no due to release cycle
<cube> fommil wow pastebin your book
<selinuxium> hi all, is there a way of running the startup config for server after it is installed?
<toonew> thanks thought so
<shepherd> with wine does anyone konw why i can only launch team fortress once, after i close it and launch it again it says registry is being used by antohter program when non are up. but i can play counter strike
<danbh_intrepid> gpled: unless its backported.... but most software gets updated on the release schedule
<joshuajtl> hey folks, I need to run the latest photoshop, would it be best to dual boot (i currently only run ubuntu) windows or osx and run photoshop or would using a virutal machine be just as good?
<^paradox^> just as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<danbh_intrepid> joshuajtl: dualboot, especially if it needs to be the latest
<Brainyiscool> Anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<sambagirl> what command do i enter to install all the ubuntu goodies i wnat for the server?
<^paradox^> i dont know what im doing wrong and really need some help with this
<danbh_intrepid> joshuajtl: a virtual machine might work just as well though
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: you mean desktop? or server?  what goodies?
<sambagirl> server
<danbh_intrepid> lamp?
<sambagirl> no i chose install the 1st option this time. i regret now i did not do lamp
<sambagirl> maybe i should just go back and reinstall lamp
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> thanks
<danbh_intrepid> no, thats all you need to do
<danbh_intrepid> and if it doesnt work, ask someone to remind you to not forget the ^  :P
<sambagirl> bless you darth
<sambagirl> brb
<Brainyiscool> Anyone able to help me get a VNC server up and running without needing to have GNOME logged in all the time?
<sambagirl> darth it cant find the package lamp-server
<sasha_levin> Hey
<sasha_levin> I've recently Installed Ubuntu, But can't get my soundcard to output 5.1
<xnv> Brainyiscool: Logged in?
<jim_p> ^paradox^: i dont know if you tried this, but can you give hplip a shot?
<sasha_levin> I had no luck solving it with what I've googled up.
<sasha_levin> Can someone give me a hand please?
<jim_p> ^paradox^: not the one in the repos, the one from hp
<jim_p> sasha_levin: what sound card?
<sambagirl> danbh_intrepid it cant find the package lamp-server
<Brainyiscool> xnv: From what I have seen, the way VNC works by default is a remote desktop: somebody logs in, then a remote user cn view/take control of the machine
<harisund> Yeah you need Gnome running in order to be able to VNC into it
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: and you forgot the ^
<sasha_levin> jim_p, It's an Intel built-in card
<sambagirl> what is the exact syntax/
<sambagirl> ?
<Brainyiscool> harisund: Any way to make it so I could potentially have multiple users, each with a different Gnome session?
<sambagirl> how does the ^ fit into the command?
<greencookie> Need help configuring Awesome WM. Where do I start? I just downloaded it. I only have TTY btw no GDM or KDM.
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: please see my first message, it was exact
<jim_p> sasha_levin: the output of this please    lspci | grep Audio
<^paradox^> jim_p: hplip?
<Brainyiscool> And not requiring gnome to be logged in
<deathtech_> Ok guys, still working on this BCM4318 Airforce one (Linsksys WMP54GS v1.1) WiFi Card. I was able to get  ahardline connection, and i ran the Sudo apt-get install b43-cutter and ran through the prompts it presented me. However, after rebooting my system it appears i no longer have the option to choose a wireless network in the network manager
<sambagirl> i typed in sudo apt-get install lamp-server
<sambagirl> ahh i see it on th eend
<sambagirl> brb
<jim_p> ^paradox^: hplip is something like cups for hp printers
<sasha_levin> jim_p, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<harisund> Brainyiscool: I am not sure what you mean by "multiple users logged in" but "Gnome is not logged in" .. GNOME has to be running, and people should login once and then their physical presence at the machine is not needed
<BashItOut> back
<jim_p> sasha_levin: you do have sound now right?
<sasha_levin> jim_p, I can hear sound fine, but only from front speakers. I can't find a way to switch it to all speakers
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: I should just give up on that alternate usage, even though its cooler.  It shows what packages are being installed.  The other option is sudo tasksel install lamp-server          no ^ there, so noone gets tricked
<Brainyiscool> harisund: I would like to be able to not have a monitor, or even a keyboard/mouse at the machine,but still be able to VNC in immediately after a boot
<jstanford1109> hello
<deathtech_> Any linux phreeks here that have knowledge of getting a BCM4318 Working under Hardy Heron ?
<deathtech_> this wifi is all i lack from a complete system :p
<harisund> Brainyiscool: Then I am not honestly sure if VNC is the solution is looking for .. perhaps something like NX? If I recall correctly (and someone please correct me if I am wrong) you can only login through VNC to a machine on which you have already logged in
<sambagirl> but how does it know where to get the lamp-server from????
<greencookie> How do I configure X to start awesome when I trype startx
<jim_p> sasha_levin: then its some sound configuration. let me look it up
<Cobra_Fast> genii did u return?
<sacrebleu>  i'm having trouble .. a library is referencing libjpeg and it cannot seem to find the libjpeg symbols, despite the libjpeg-dbg library being installed as well as libjpeg, Gutsy Gibbon 7-10
<deathtech_> :( noone ?
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Thanks
<joshuajtl> anyone happen to know whats best iatkos or kalyway?
<Brainyiscool> harisund: So what would I need to install to set that up?  What sort of client software is needed?
<sasha_levin> jim_p, I've tried various things I found on google, but with no luck... Most either killed off any sound or didn't do anything
<sambagirl> screw it i will just format the partitions and install lamp this time
<sambagirl> bbuab
<jim_p> sasha_levin: i had come across something like that when i upgraded my pc
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: did it install ok?  I'm not sure the question?
<gianluca> Today on my laptop 530 hp I started ubuntu from live cd all right until I partitions removed ubuntu and now I error by resolving the grub that is, as I start to view and permanently delete ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: you really don't need to do that, but sometimes thats easier...
<danbh_intrepid> gianluca: what OS do you want?
<harisund> Brainyiscool: Not sure to be honest. Maybe you could look into an application called "NX" .. FreeNX is one implementation
<Brainyiscool> Alright, thanks
<sacrebleu>  i'm having trouble .. a library is referencing libjpeg and it cannot seem to find the libjpeg symbols, despite the libjpeg-dbg library being installed as well as libjpeg, Gutsy Gibbon 7-10
<spsneo> I am trying to install minix on qemu  over hardy . It hangs up . any solution ?
<sambagirl> well i dont like it. but now i have that grub on there and that kinda sucks too. but i might just use elive instead since it hatleast has a interface in 2008.
<NCommander> Does anyone know if I need restricted plugins installed to get audio CDs to play?
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<sambagirl> i personally think they should be ashamed for putting out something like that in 2008 with no gui.
<joerack> Guys: I finally managed to install office 2007 under linux
<sambagirl> you better believe apple would not do that.
<joerack> the only problem with wine is that acess doesn't work - help?
<Pici> joerack: Join #winehq for specific application help within Wine.
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: all the boot loaders are the same that I have seen.  Windows is like that too
<radioman{LT}> why not openoffice?
<gianluca> Today on my laptop 530 hp I started ubuntu from live cd all right until I partitions removed ubuntu and now I error by resolving the grub that is, as I start to view and permanently delete ubuntu?
<sambagirl> i am just frustrated they did not include a gui with the server danbh_intrepid.
<danbh_intrepid> sambagirl: a general gui?
<sambagirl> well webadmin would have been thoughtful
<sambagirl> or anytyhing actually
<erUSUL> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<sambagirl> brb
<erUSUL> !ebox | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<dryrot> ebox installs an estimated 30,000 things
<joerack> I prefer office
<jim_p> sasha_levin: can you also tell me the hardware that it is on?
<bandoor> hello
<jim_p> sasha_levin: mobo or laptop
<deever> re
<piotrek> hi all
<sasha_levin> jim_p, It's a PC, with an ASUS mobo
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Do you need specific model?
<jim_p> sasha_levin: yes :(
<piotrek> gg not disconnect
<^paradox^> jim_p: i have hplip and hplip-data
<Qster> hi i use windows as my main box and i usually vnc into my ubuntu box but for some reason it is not allowing me to vnc anymore just saying connection refused?
<bandoor> is there someone i should chat to in regards to isntallation of ubuntu?
<ratpoison> hello! how do I change the colour schemes / skins of my qt apps inside GNOME?
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Give me a second please :)
<jim_p> saschahl: ok
<harisund> How do I see a list of all the environment variables that have been defined?
<jim_p> ^paradox^: and?
<deever> how can i install the python2.5 headers?
<deever> 'apt-get install' says that python2.5-dev is installed, but its files are not on my system...
<Pici> harisund: env
<sasha_levin> jim_p, P5GC-MX/1333
<harisund> Pici: sweet thanks :)
<^paradox^> seems ive had them all along so i dont think itll solve the problem
<Pici> deever: Where are you looking for them?
<jerbear> i'm looking at tracker statistics. it's not indexing my music folder. what could be the problem?
<jim_p> sasha_levin: thanks
<sasha_levin> jim_p, I know that the network card on that motherboard wasn't supported until recently (ATL2), maybe It's the same issue?
<deever> Pici: below /
<jim_p> ^paradox^: try the ones from hp, not the ones in the repo. newer version .run file
<deever> Pici: dpkg -L python2.5-dev
<jim_p> sasha_levin: the ethernet card is another issue.  its drivers are proprietary i think
<vock> Hi i was just wondering what the command was to run as root temporarily, not sudo, but the one that lets you run in a root shell?
<Pici> deever: apt-file show tells me they should be in /usr/include/python2.5/
<unop> vock, sudo -i
<danbh_intrepid> vock: sudo -i        I think
<vock> awesome, thanks guys
<^paradox^> oh ok hang on
<deever> Pici: these files are not there, although the package is considered installed...
<unop> deever, you might want to purge and reinstall the package then
<ZeroA4> vock, i think you are talking about su BUT to use su you have to know the root password... and the ubuntu root does not have one
<bandoor> guys, i cant boot ubuntu form cd =/ it keeps booting me to a built-in shell (ash)
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Good thing it's fixed now :)
<ZeroA4> vock, so you have to use sudo -i
<Pici> ZeroA4: sudo -i  will give you an interactive sudo sessions.
<erUSUL> !rooshell | ZeroA4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooshell
<vock> ZeroA4: yeah, sudo -i is perfect
<ikkinu> I can't digit my passphrase when sending signed mails with thunderbird; can anyone help me?
<deever> unop: 'apt-get remove python2.5-dev' would remove kubuntu-desktop too...
<erUSUL> !rootshell > ZeroA4
<ubottu> ZeroA4, please see my private message
<ratpoison> hello! how do I change the colour schemes / skins of my qt apps inside GNOME?
<ZeroA4> Pici, i know... it just becose he said "not sudo"
<Pici> ratpoison: You can install kcontrol for that.
<unop> deever,  you could try this.  sudo aptitude reinstall python2.5-dev
<bandoor> hallo? anyone know why ubuntu is not booting properly in my xp?
<ratpoison> Pici: thnx
<vish> bandoor, what's your problem?
<blekos> hello, is there any way we could install gnome 2.24?
<sambagirl> thanks to know about ebox
<harisund> Anyone knows how to install the Standard Template Library?
<Pici> blekos: Wait for Intrepid to be released and then upgrade.
<blekos> :) well I would like to give it a try... but I'd probably mess things up
<unop> harisund, for C++
<unop> ??
<harisund> unop Yeah
<ratpoison> blekos: download a GNOME 2.24 livecd
<blekos> thnx ;)
<ratpoison> http://torrent.gnome.org/
<NicEXE> how can I set a hard drive to mount automatically?
<Cobra_Fast> hey anybody can help me getting guest write access on samba?
<deever> unop: they don't get installed with this neither...
<jim_p> sasha_levin: in case you end up luckier than me : i am searching for some options that are parsed to the asound file and have to do with how the module "outputs" the audio from the video card
<unop> harisund, errm, not sure, though you could try installing this package to pull the necessary headers in  libstlport5.1-dev
<harisund> all right, will check it out unop. was just looking for a name to start with :0
<NicEXE> how can I set a hard drive to mount automatically?
<miguelinux> hi
<genii> Cobra_Fast: I just got back now.   When you are browsing the share from the windows box, can you paste result of the command:   smbstatus
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Are you looking at something I could give a try?
<Qster> hi i use windows as my main box and i usually vnc into my ubuntu box but for some reason it is not allowing me to vnc anymore just saying connection refused?
<Joaquingt> cobra_fast. add guest ok = yes and  read only = no in your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<jerbear> i'm looking at tracker statistics. it's not indexing my music folder. what could be the problem?
<unop> deever, hmm, why do you need the headers? maybe there's a better way around this?
<miguelinux> does network-manager forget static DNS in your PC's???
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Also, what windows version is it?
<Cobra_Fast> ganii i tried the three commands u gave me. alle three did an error
<Cobra_Fast> genii im using Windows XP Pro SP3
<ljsoftnet> Qster: maybe the vnc server is not running?
<jim_p> sasha_levin: for what i said above
<Pici> Qster: Are you using Gnome's remote desktop as your vnc server?
<deever> unop: i'm building gdb myself for python support
<Qster> Pici: yes
<genii> Cobra_Fast: OK. XP should be OK, Vista needs a tweak however (different default LanMan protocols)
<Qster> Pici: i am using both vnc4server and Xvnc
<NicEXE> how can I set a hard drive to mount automatically? (I am on Ubuntu) (hard drive is connected through SATA interface)
<jim_p> sasha_levin: i know this >> snd_hda_intel is the module, i dont know the options for 5.1
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Hm... Should I try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gonzojive> Can I install Ubuntu on a software (md) raid array that is not configured prior to installation?
<Pici> Qster: Then that user needs to be logged in for the server to be running.
<luminerd> I am going to be using partimage to back up the whole system to a image (then "restore" to around 20 identical machines).  What is the best format to use for the partition I back up to?
<Qster> Pici: i have autologin enabled on that user
<Joaquingt> luminerd: i use g4l
<luminerd> Someone recomended XFS to me, but in GParted it is greyed out, and in cfdisk the option isn't listed.
<Val__> hi everybody ^^
<miguelinux> hi
<Val__> i need some help with kopete
<zimbres> would i consume less cpu time if i use a display manager like twm instead of the default gdm(full desktop sessions)?
<Joaquingt> donno about partimage but you can do a simultaneous restor with g4l
<jim_p> sasha_levin: no, you already have the module and it works. dont make it from source :P
<unop> deever, try these.  sudo aptitude install python-dev  python-all-dev
<Val__> is there any way to have a personnal picture?
<Cobra_Fast> genii so what should i do next?
<miguelinux> is anybody here using static IP's through network-manager???
<Pici> Qster: Are you sure the user is logged in? And/or the computer is on?
<luminerd> Joaquingt: Simultaneous restore?
<Joaquingt> val__: where ?
<Joaquingt> luminerd: yeah you can restore the image to the 20 pcs at the same tim
<unop> zimbres, possibly, though not necessarily - it depends what you run in the twm
<vish> Val_, i the preferences, look into the about option.
<Val__> i mean on msn messenger you have a picture (i don't know the term in english) that people can see
<CarlFK> ﻿﻿what command is it probably making this clonezilla output "Try to turn on the harddisk "/dev/sda" DMA...  HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device" (ibex kernel)
<Joaquingt> avatar
<jim_p> sasha_levin: somewhere in the middle of the page says "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" inside a code box. THIS is what i am looking for, the MODEL part
<Qster> Pici: yes i am sure and yes it is on, i can connect to my vnc4server just fine, but when i try to connect to my Xvnc server it says connection refused
<SlimeyPete> usericon
<Joaquingt> val__ you should try emesene instead of kopete
<erUSUL> luminerd: probably you need to install xfsutils or something like that
<luminerd> Joaquingt: as cool as that sounds, I'm guessing my technical skills are a bit below it
<Val__> emesene is better?
<pir4> hi, im having a lot of problems with bluetooth. im using a laptop hp dv5000, tried to look for help in the forums without success, if theres anyone that know a lil bit about bluetooth ill be happy to get some help by PM. Thx
<Val__> because i tried amsn and it really sucks
<Joaquingt> val___ way better, kopete is horrible
<deever> unop: this would install some python2.4 stuff...
<pir4> emesene, your best option
<benzss> is ndiswrapper designed only for wireless?
<sasha_levin> jim_p, sasha@sasha-desktop:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<sasha_levin> Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<CarlFK> pir4:  your lap have an amd64?
<Pici> Qster: I hate to ask the obvious, but if you are outside the network that the computer is in, that you have the proper ports forwarded to that machine?
<ub00ntu> Hi there, I have problems viewing videos with flash on my laptop: in order to view a flash video or animation I have to click on a big grey "play" logo, and it plays very laggy. Any advice? (I normally downloaded the flash plugin with firefox.)
<Joaquingt> val__ not sure if they updated emesene from the repositores so go to the main site and get the .deb
<pir4> CapaH, yes!
<erUSUL> benzss: only for network cards
<Val__> ook then i'll try it thank you Joaquingt ^^
<benzss> erUSUL: ok thanks :]
<sambagirl> wow this ebox look hot. thanks alot erusul
<sasha_levin> jim_p, That's how that page said to find model
<Joaquingt> no problem val___
<jim_p> sasha_levin: :O
<erUSUL> sambagirl: no problem
<Joaquingt> luminerd: lemme get a link for you
<Qster> Pici: well actually i only access from within the network it is a headless system
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Hm?
<pir4> CapaH, are you having the same problem ? or you know something about it ?
<CarlFK> pir4: guessing you meant that for me?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: When you are browsing the share from the windows box, can you paste result of the command:   smbstatus             this should give us some info on what username is in effect, etc
<sambagirl> i am getting it now. i will try it in vmware fusion and then do a real install. thanks again to everyone bbl
<pir4> CarlFK, thats right :D
<Cobra_Fast> okay genii
<jim_p> sasha_levin: i am speechless. you found it in 1 minute how to! what does yours say?
<Pici> Qster: Hmm.. Have you ever been able to connect?
<unop> deever, well, i can't seem to find any other packages that might have the python headers - you can have both python 2.4 and 2.5 installed at the same time, though it might not suit your purpose if you want gdb to cater to 2.5 only - you could ask the guys in #python perhaps
<jim_p> sasha_levin: mine says Codec: Realtek ALC885
<harisund> How do I minimize the graphic effects? When I minimize a window, I just want it to vanish, I don't want it to animate itself getting minimized, and so on?
<Cobra_Fast> genii in R/W it says readonly
<sasha_levin> jim_p, Codec: Realtek ALC662 rev1
<Qster> Pici: yes i have, i want to say it stopped working after i rebooted the computer after i had installed vnc4server so i could login to different users
<ayhan> ubuntu forums down or overloaded ? cant get to the forums.
<CarlFK> pir4: havn't tried bt - but ibex kernel hangs my dv6700 wondering if you too.  mind trying the latest live CD?
<wiehan> I have a problem: after an ubuntu update (including some firefox updates) my firefox cursor is almost permanently loading - even though the website has finished loading ages ago - I know this sound like a noob misinterpretation, but it is not, in my firefox error console there are are thousand of warnings and errors, even if I'm not browsing, and just opened it and my homepage is the default ubuntu wellcome home page, this must be a bug
<wiehan> and is extremely irritating, please help me solve this!!
<pir4> CarlFK, cant now, but yes, having i lil problem there
<Pici> Qster: Its possible that its running on a different port then. You can use   sudo netstat -tanp | grep vnc   to see what it may be listening on.
<ub00ntu> Hi there, I have problems viewing videos with flash on my laptop: in order to view a flash video or animation I have to click on a big grey "play" logo, and it plays very laggy. Any advice? (I normally downloaded the flash plugin with firefox.)
<Qster> Pici hmm let me see
<NicEXE> when Ubuntu boots up my fixed internal hard drive (connected through SATA) is unmounted. I can temporary mount it manually. What do I have to do in order to mount automatically?
<erUSUL> !ccsm > harisund
<ubottu> harisund, please see my private message
<Joaquingt> luminerd: http://redkrieg.com/2007/03/19/ghost-4-linux-complete-guide-to-imaging/
<pingu_> hello can you help me with remote desktop with 2 pc over internet and router ?
<deever> unop: np! ;)
<Qster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> !fstab | NicEXE
<ubottu> NicEXE: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wiehan> NicEXE add a line in /etc/fstab
<Cobra_Fast> genii so what ^^
<Qster> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53233/
<CarlFK> pir4: add your dmesg to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254668 in linux "[2.6.27] pausing during boot (several issues)" [Medium,Triaged]
<pir4> CarlFK, ill do so
<pingu_> i have tryed in my LAN with vncviewer and everything is fine, but now i have to help a friend with his ubuntu (compiz etc) and i need to access his ubuntu. He is under a firewall and is trying to open a port 5900 to me.
<vish> Hey guys, Have you heard about the powua computer? Can I do blender rendering in that computer for free?
<mhd> hi
<pingu_> wich is the syntax i have to use with vnc? vncviewer pubblicaddressofrouter:5900 ?
<wiehan> does anyone experience any firefox issues after a recent ubuntu update - i.e. your cursor won't stop loading?
<Joaquingt> pingu_: thats depends, if you want to connect to a linux box, you need to use vncviewer address:0
<Joaquingt> where 0 is the x session
<mhd> well i am facing some troubles in java chat
<mhd> java.lang.nullpointer exception :|
<Cobra_Fast> genii for making this smbpasswd -an guest thing, do i have to add a user "guest" ?
<pingu_> i want to connect to a ubuntu hardy desktop with vncviewer to a pic wich is under a firewall
<Joaquingt> allow your ip in the firewall rules
<Joaquingt> and try it
<Pici> Qster: And does connecting on any of those ports work properly? I'm not sure I remember the syntax for connecting on a specific port, it may be host::port or host:port in your vncviewer dialog.
<ub00ntu> Hi there, I have problems viewing videos with flash on my laptop: in order to view a flash video or animation I have to click on a big grey "play" logo, and it plays very laggy. Any advice? (I normally downloaded the flash plugin with firefox.)
<mhd> does anyone faces any problems in chatting in java ? :|
<Joaquingt> ub00ntu. try playing the videos without compiz
<wiehan> I can't write to any windows shared folder on my network? What should I do?
<Joaquingt> and tell me if that works
<mhd> :)
<pingu_> hmmm...
<LonelyRacer> anyone know how to fix flickering screen while playing games?
<wiehan> Joaquingt don't you think ub00ntu's problem lies within the fact that he is using the opensource flash plugin...
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Apologies again on lag. They are buzzing for me every few minutes here at work right now :/       The names made with smbpasswd do not neccesarily have to have unix system names which correspond
<pingu_> ...anyway is the firewall of my friend that have to be configured...not mine...am i right ?
<ub00ntu> Joaquingt: compiz is off, I have to use the opensource driver or how its called, because of my graphics card
<ub00ntu> wiehan: oh that may be....
<Jork> does anyone maybe know how to chechk on amsn if someone gives you on block?
<Cobra_Fast> genii but if i try to do the -an thing it says failed to modify
<erUSUL> pingu_: yep
<anuubuntu> hello ,i am newbie of ubuntu.i am trying to mount my sony digicam on my   laptop but it is not  detecting .is there any solution for this
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Try stopping samba first then using smbpasswd then start it again after
<wiehan> ub00nto yes I'm quite certain... i've tried the opensource plugin before, and sorry to say but the proprietary one is better polished
<pingu_> thanx
<Joaquingt> uboontu whats your video card ?
<Cobra_Fast> genii still error modifying
<pitbull666> hello everyone
<Cobra_Fast> genii: Failed to modify password entry for user guest <- thats what it says
<wiehan> I can't write to any windows shared folders on my network - what should I do?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: 1 minute I'll test here. "guest" may be a reserved name which cannot be modified
<pitbull666> I have a question regargind harware.How can I find out whether ubuntu installed correct drivers for the mainboard, cpu, etc?
<Cobra_Fast> okay
<Cobra_Fast> ill wait
<amenado> pitbull666-> if they work, they are loaded and working okay
<Slart> pitbull666: if it works the drivers are usually correct
<Jork> is kde 4.1.1 more stable yet?
<ub00ntu> Joaquingt: heres the lshw output.
<`Matir> pitbull666, there's no such thing as a CPU driver
<ub00ntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53237/
<`Matir> pitbull666, other than that, what problems are you having?
<Slart> pitbull666: there might be more than one driver for some things.. soundcards.. videocards are about the only two examples I know of
<Joaquingt> k, 1 sec
<pitbull666> I have standard problems with nVidia, but I'll sort that out. I'm curious about other hrdw.
<genii> Cobra_Fast: sudo smbpasswd -an guest   result:  "User guest password set to none."         So this works on my box
<DefunctProcess> Hey, anyone know if its possible to run quad monitors with two 9600GT's (Not in SLI) ?
<anuubuntu> ﻿hello ,i am newbie of ubuntu.i am trying to mount my sony digicam on my   laptop but it is not  detecting .is there any solution for this.
<Cobra_Fast> it doesnt on my box
<Slart> wiehan: check permissions.. both on the share and on the underlying file system..
<wiehan> Slart I'm vertain that the permissions are correct - I'm not that much of a n00b
<pitbull666> So on ubuntu the hardware drivers are a priori properly installed?
<Slart> anuubuntu: if your digicam is supposed to work as a hard drive it should be detected.. if not then it might get very tricky
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Did you pastebin yet the result of command: smbstatus                     while browsing the share from the Windows machine?
<wiehan> Slart *certain, I know that the permissions are correct on the windows side
<Cobra_Fast> genii ill do that right now!
<Jork> bitches i ask something!
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Thanks
<Jork> kde 4.1.1 and his stability?
<pitbull666> Well.. .thanks everyone.
<lastdays> Help:Fresh JeOS,I need use xDSL,How to?Thanks
<Slart> wiehan: ok.. the next step I would check is to make sure you're really sending a username at all.. that you're not trying to login anonymously
<wiehan> Jork should be kicked
<Cobra_Fast> genii http://nopaste.org/p/al3k3NuSO
<Jork> asaholes
<vish> Jork, clean your mouth.
<Slart> !ops | jork
<ubottu> jork: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<^paradox^> jimp: whats the latest version of hplip from hp's site?
<pitbull666> Jork: obviously people here don't know...maybe if you tried googling a bit?
<Pici> pitbull666: Hes no longer here.
<wiehan> Slart how do I do that, when I connect to a share (one wich I know has write permissions over the network) it asks for a username, so I just use what is default in the dialog boxes (my name) and hit enter...
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Reading, 1 minute
<Cobra_Fast> kk
<pitbull666> OK
<Cobra_Fast> genii it contains two smbstatus, one befor accessing and one while/after
<Slart> wiehan: I'm not really sure about this.. enable loggin on the server computer.. see if any error messages pop up
<luminerd> Joaquingt: Thanks for the link! As I feared it scares me though, and I dare not undertake it since I don't know if I'll be able to complete it ..and we need to get this done by Monday
<pitbull666> I have another question... I have 2 comps I want to network... does anyone know of a good tutorial? I found quite a few but it doesn't work... :(
<jerbear> i'm looking at tracker statistics. it's not indexing my music folder. what could be the problem?
<Slart> wiehan: you might get some info from the client side too.. but I think the server will be more helpful
<anuubuntu> Slart: how to detect it first
<wiehan> Slart ok, I'll do that... thanks for the help though..
<deathtech_> I wanna thank erUSUL for all of his help, he assisted me in getting my BCM4318 WiFi (Linksys WMP54GS) Working great!
 * erUSUL :)
<Pici> !cookie | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Slart> wiehan: *if* it's supposed to be used as a hard drive.. which I would say is a 50/50 chance.. it should pop up when you connect the camera.. just like a regular usb drive
<pitbull666> Anyone?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Weird. All looks good and as if it should work.
<Cobra_Fast> genii at R/W it says RDONLY
<Slart> ah.. sorry..
<Slart> anuubuntu: *if* it's supposed to be used as a hard drive.. which I would say is a 50/50 chance.. it should pop up when you connect the camera.. just like a regular usb drive
 * erUSUL crunch! crunch!
<Slart> anuubuntu: you can also search the ubuntu forums for your camera model.. see if anyone else has had any problems
<Slart> anuubuntu: just a regular search in google for manufacturer, model, +ubuntu usually gives a pretty good idea what people are saying about it
<boliar> :)
<luminerd> btw Joaquingt I do not have a server for all these machines either so I don't think that could work D=
<anuubuntu> Slart: is there anything that i  need to install
<Joaquingt> ub00ntu. are you using the precompiled drivers ?
<Slart> anuubuntu: not that I know if
<Slart> s/if/of
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Yes. Try:  chown -Rh cobra:cobra /home/cobra/share              and: chmod -R 0775 /home/cobra/share
<genii> Cobra_Fast: I am suspecting r/w/x  settings on host folder right now
<kevin_> how do I increase my screen resolution - Its showing the max as 1280 - 800
<ub00ntu> Joaquingt: theres no available linux driver for my graphics card so, yeah I think.
<pitbull666> kevin_ is your graphic card properly installed?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: They are calling me again. AFK
<Cobra_Fast> genii didnt work
<kevin_> pitbull666, is there a way I can check?
<LonelyRacer> guys how come my screen flicker while playing game
<ayhan> hello all, i need to install nvidia drivers in console. and asking me to restart pc in console mode. how can i do that.. kindly thanks..
<zylche> Expresscard Help Wanted: Ubiquiti 300mW wireless card not being detected at all, worked before, unknown reasons why it isn't working now.
<luminerd> Anyone here use PartImage?
<anuubuntu> Slart: ok i will try thanku for ur idea
<pitbull666> kevin_ which card do you have?
<BashItOut> LonelyRacer: How badly flicker?
<kevin_> pitbull666, nvidia something or other -- i forgot the cmd to check exactly what
<LonelyRacer> BashItOut: like every 5-10 sec
<pitbull666> kevin_ check out this tool
<pitbull666> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=298b787827ec67b4124827304476bb5c&t=72490
<pitbull666> kevin_ solved most of my problems with nVidias.
<deathtech_> im guessing xchat is the major irc app for nix ?
<BashItOut> LonelyRacer: May be something to do with the driver, maybe something to do with the hardware. How old is the screen?
<kevin_> pitbull666, does it matter that Im not running Fedora? (Im running lastest version of Ubuntu)
<LonelyRacer> BashItOut: new 19" wide lcd like 5 months, im using ati hd2600
<Pici> !nvidia | kevin_ please read
<ubottu> kevin_ please read: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kevin_> pitbull666, nvm sory ..stupid ?
<FiremanEd> deathtech: I use Irssi, terminal based
<BashItOut> Nice, err, it might be a good idea to see if anyone knows what they are talking about when it comes to drivers
<kevin_> Pici, kk tx
<zylche> --- Expresscard Problem Solved: sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1   was all I needed to do if anyone in similar position.
<Pici> kevin_: Using the official drivers that ubottu has linked you or envy-ng is always better than trying to install from the archive from nvidia's website, easier too.
<kevin_> Pici, envy-ng?
<ootnooboo> is firefox 2 unresponsive for anybody here?
<Pici> !envy | kevin_
<ootnooboo> 3*
<ubottu> kevin_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<^paradox^> jim_p: is there a deb package for hplip from hp?
<Pici> kevin_: Try the official way first, of course.
<ikonia> ^paradox^: contact hp
<erUSUL> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.2-0ubuntu8 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 720 kB
<BashItOut> ootnooboo: Nah, its laggy sometimes though, but thats my rubbish hardware ;)
<ootnooboo> well for me the clicking is unresponsive
<kevin_> Pici, i c -- thanks I'll try the official way first then.
<jim_p> ^paradox^: no, only a .run file that has the latest version 2.8.9
<ootnooboo> turning off ipv6 (in about:config) made it better
<e-ogma> how come #locate finds a file that is not on the folder it points to?
<NiCK_NaME_> hello ?
<NiCK_NaME_> anyone here
<LonelyRacer> .....
<BashItOut> Hey NiCK_NaME
<erUSUL> e-ogma: uses a db that's is  updated only once a day
<erUSUL> e-ogma: sudo updatedb
<NiCK_NaME_> BashItOut hey whats up!
<Pici> e-ogma: because locate uses a database to search quickly through your filesystem. You'd need to issue sudo updatedb to refresh it.
<e-ogma> erUSUL: thanks a whole bunch!
<Pici> e-ogma: 'find' will always return the proper results though, but may be slower.
<BashItOut> NiCK_NaME: Not much, anything you wanted?
<NiCK_NaME_> BashItOut yeah actually their is... but i was just trying to figure out how to ask
<NiCK_NaME_> :P
<x-X-x> i want to add a upto date alien arena 2008 repository. Is it okay to add a repository from packages.debian.org ??
<rmn> lightning 0.9 worked with 8.04 after installing some library.  0.8 works with 8.10, but i can't get 0.9 to work.  suggestions as to which library to install?
<erUSUL> x-X-x: better get it from www.getdeb.net
<Cobra_Fast> genii im afk now
<epitaph> Figured I would just go for it, but, external usb keyboards used to work in ubuntu if I just plugged them in. For some raeson, I have to reboot with the USB keyboard plugged in now, does anyone have an idea why I can't just plug them in and use them once in the OS? thanks.
<kansan> how do i install xmms2 for ubuntu?
<zinake> epitaph: i haven't had this issue.  I plug and unplug my usb keyboard anytime and it is recognized by Ubunut
<mcbrided> is there a good resource that explains the fire structure of the ubuntu kernel source?  I just did a git to download the source and am attempting to learn how to add system calls and whatnot
<kansan> why does audacious constantly crash
<x-X-x> erUSUL: its not on there they have 2007 i need 2008
<epitaph> zinake: yeah, that's how it used to work for me
<NiCK_NaME_> Does Anyone know how to Install XGL/Compiz ?  I read about it and look at how to install it and it said: If you are new to ubuntu, or dont know what your doing... get a Veteran Linux user to Help you .... i have NO CLUE what i am doing...
<epitaph> but then about a week or so ago it stopped working like that
<epitaph> and i've tried various USB keyboards
<rski> NiCK_NaME_: ubuntu comez with compiz by default
<zinake> epitaph: sorry, i don't know how to fix it ; ;
<leonida1> hi!! can someone help me with this problem .. everytime i try to install something appears this ... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<epitaph> =('
<^paradox^> jim_p: ok i see. what about this dynamic link? what am i supposed to put there?
<mcbrided> anyone able to give me a hand with the ubuntu kernel by chance?  or is there a better room to get support from?
<Pici> leonida1: What happens if you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<NiCK_NaME_> rski: really ? how do i make it work ? i watched a video and they had a all kinds of stuff i dont...
<jim_p> ^paradox^: what link?
<zinake> epitaph: tho is sounds like the program that auto mounts stuff is borked, i'm just a linux newb, but that's how it appears
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_: but you might have to enable a restricted driver for it to work/start.  that was the case on my laptop.
<epitaph> zinake: hmm.
<leonida1> pici: im new into this ... how can i do that
<Qster> Pici: thank you for the help i figured out the problem was a permissions issue
<rski> NiCK_NaME_: it's enabled when you installed ubuntu, no need to do anything
<rski> NiCK_NaME_: well just config it :P
<^paradox^> in the instructions at hp's site it says        1. Download the file to a convenient location (e.g., home directory or desktop, etc).
<^paradox^>        2. Open a console/terminal and cd to the location where the installer was downloaded. (e.g., cd ~/Desktop)
<^paradox^>        3. Type in and run this command: 'sh 2.8.9.run' < dynamic link needed>
<jim_p> ^paradox^: dont put nothing and see how it goes
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: i did that... i got some cool graphics... and stuff like so, but nothing like the video....   where would i go to configure it ?  i just switched from windows to linux 3 days ago so all this is pretty foreign... to me want me to show you the website where i heard of this ?
<epitaph> NiCK_NaME_: What kind of effects?
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, try ccsm in synaptic.  it's the compiz plugin manager
<^paradox^> seriously?
<Razzeal> evening'
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, also try windows-key plus tab just now
<luminerd> Is there a terminal command to find out how much disk space there is on a particular drive
<erUSUL> luminerd: df -h
<NiCK_NaME_> OH WOW
<NiCK_NaME_> HOLY CRAP!!!
<jim_p> ^paradox^: yea, unless doing a hplip.run --help and it shows options
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, enjoy :)
<e-ogma> I was running Azureus, and on a internet connection break a lost 5 data and torrent files. absolutely deleted! anyone can give me a clue on why this happend?
<NiCK_NaME_> EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!! CHECK IT OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NiCK_NaME_> PRESS THE WINDOWS KEY + TAB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NiCK_NaME_> THATS SOOO FREAKING COOL!
<genii> gaH
<NiCK_NaME_> screw windows man
<luminerd> erUSUL: Doesn't show the drive :/ I'm in a live CD does that change things
<genii> Cobra_Fast: I'm back for the time being
<Razzeal> it's not a windows key it's a superkey!
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: anymore cool trick DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> luminerd: oops it only shows mounted filesystems
<zafy> NiCK_NaME_, yeah I've known that one for a while
<^paradox^> ok so i uninstall the hplip i have, install the one from hp's site? i hope it helps
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, there are plenty, but you will probably have to enable them separately.  use ccsm for that.
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn:?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!
<LonelyRacer> NiCK_NaME_: make cube :D
 * Brent72 is having an audio problem, well i have none. I dl the alsa driver and used archive manager to extract it, but when it goes to extract it it says command line error
<luminerd> Well I am running System Utility liveCD but I need to know the path to the external hard drive
<LonelyRacer> with ctrl + alt + mouse hover will see cube rotate :D much set it on tho
<boliar>  тук няма ли българи ?
<erUSUL> !who | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zewm_> When using the user command and it shows say four of the same user logged in, does that include X + all terminals open?
<Vagilinux> ¿
<genii> !ru | boliar
<ubottu> boliar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: okay okay    ccsm   okay i tried to install virtualbox, right ? well i tried it like 3 times and everytime i had to reinstall ubuntu...   because like i said I HAVE NO CLUE what i am doing...    will ccsm   take a experianced user  like virtualbox ?
<erUSUL> zewm_: exactly
<zewm_> erUSUL: thank you
<zeno__> how to tell alsa i want my default sound device to be /dev/dsp1
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: because im tired of reinstalling stuff mannn soooo tired it started to give me flash backs of using windows... just trying to get virtualbox...
<kansan> i have 4GB of memory in 32 bit ubuntu hardy.  is there a way to get ubuntu to see all 4GB of my memory?
<genii> kansan: smp kernel
<erUSUL> luminerd: "sudo fdisk -l" or "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/"
<kansan> genii, whats that?  is it bad to use?  stable?
<Guinnesss> Hi there. What is the correct options for mounting ntfs filesystem in order to use them as usual. By that I mean, just allow everybody and anybody to access the ntfs partitions? Currently I have "defaults" in fstab.
<erUSUL> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, don't see why virtualbox would require reinstall?  ccsm has many, many options, so don't mess with too many options at the same time.  then you will know which to revert back
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: okay thanks...   !!! thats the coolest thing... WOW screw windows areo forreal
<erUSUL> NiCK_NaME_: use simple-ccsm (install it and a new button will appear on system>Preferences>Appearance|Effects Tab )
<kenporick> mouse not working in gnome gui...works fine in winxp... http://pastebin.com/m7abb7263
<kenporick> serial mouse
<leonida1> ﻿ hi!! can someone help me with this problem .. everytime i try to install something appears this ... E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<greencookie> How can I install screensaver on awesome?
<erUSUL> leonida1:  you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem <<<< have you done this???
<qmemo> hi all, is there is any equivalent for paltalk
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn:  no man my problem with virtualbox... was it would work all the way until i got to where i tried to actuall use it... then i would get a message, saying not the right kernel or something ect... ect... and i would get the kernel and still more errors... i gave up i would need a linux guru to help me
<maniheer> erUSUL, its sudo dpkg --configure -a
<maniheer> :)
<komputes> zeno__: have you tried  System > Preferences > Sound
<leonida1> yes but nothing happen
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: no worries i got lots more things to play with then virtualbox i will try that agian a week from now or something
<genii> kansan: They had previously a specific smp kernel but now you should use the server kernel to see all 4Gb of ram.
<erUSUL> maniheer: ??
<NiCK_NaME_> rmn: thanks alot man for the help!!!!
<rmn> NiCK_NaME_, glad you got it to work
<Guinnesss> ﻿Hi there. What is the correct options for mounting ntfs filesystem in order to use them as usual. By that I mean, just allow everybody and anybody to access the ntfs partitions? Currently I have "defaults" in fstab.
<genii> kansan: If you have restricted drivers which rely on specifically i386 kernel, thay may not work afterwards
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: use simple-ccsm ?
<NiCK_NaME_> their is more than 1 ccsm ?
<zeno__> komputes: i selected usb audio
<erUSUL> NiCK_NaME_: is  simpler gui to ccsm so you are not overhelmed but the hundreds of options ....
<hon``> can I have a directory of authorized keys under .ssh instead of cat'ing them all into the file ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<kenporick> hello my serial mouse  not working in gnome gui...works fine in winxp... http://pastebin.com/m7abb7263
<luminerd> erUSUL: Thank you for your help. So I found out that it is SDB1 and now when I try to create a image there with partimage, I get a message telling me to check that there is space enough and I have access rights... Any ideas?
<therproject> hello, I'm running ubuntu server, and I'd like to keep ntop from starting at boot. It's presently in /etc/init.d/ntop and /etc/rc3.d. I tried to use update-rcd ntop remove, but it says "../init.d/ntop exists during rc.d purge" What's the consequences of using the -f switch?
<erUSUL> luminerd: well you have to mount the partition first if you plan to store and image there
<leonida1> erUSUL: when i run the command appears this dpkg: la operación solicitada precisa privilegios de superusuario
<champy> ciao
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: oh so when i start ccsm... their is a "simple mode" option ? is that what your telling me ?
<champy> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> leonida1: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> !es | leonida1
<ubottu> leonida1: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<luminerd> erUSUL: Oh I see! I'm sorry hehe it's been a looong time since I used Linux. mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/freeagent  ?
<erUSUL> NiCK_NaME_: no is a separate program... sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<leonida1> erUSUL thank you let me go in there
<erUSUL> luminerd: yes should work
<kenporick> hello my serial mouse not working in gnome gui...works fine in winxp... http://pastebin.com/m7abb7263
<luminerd> erUSUL: mount point does not exist..I thought I was naming the mount point?
<erUSUL> luminerd: sudo mkdir /mnt/freeagent
<erUSUL> luminerd:  a mount point is an already existing directory
<luminerd> Oh okay cool
<luminerd> Thank you so much erUSUL :D
<erUSUL> luminerd: no problem
<rmn> anyone got lightning 0.9 working in intrepid?
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: okay sooo cool, i will do that....   now 1 more question please ?    how about regular ccsm, should i get that later on ? to see the extra options ?  or is it not worth it if you got simple-ccsm ?
<pointlessname> wep problem: i can't log into my secure network with my wep key.  should i use 128bit, 64 ascii, or 64bit hex?  i can log into my neighbor's unsecure network though.
<erUSUL> NiCK_NaME_: on depends on the other so both will be installed
<pointlessname> the wep key is correct though
<Cobra_Fast> genii im back
<Cobra_Fast> genii u wrote something?
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: okay now im con fused   so when i get this sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm  i will have regual ccsm too ?
<_haywire_> pointlessname why not use wpa?
<erUSUL> NiCK_NaME_: yep simple-ccsm depends on ccsm so it is installed when you install it
<pointlessname> umm well i don't know if i have wpa
<pointlessname> how do i use wpa?
 * erUSUL leaves the computer
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: okay so i can access regulaer ccsm threw simple ccsm ?
<pointlessname> i know my university has wpa
<NiCK_NaME_> erUSUL: regular*
<_haywire_> pointless name -- are you using ndiswrapper or native installed driver?
<pointlessname> native installed driver
<_haywire_> pointless name -- are you trying to use network guis or manually connect?
<pointlessname> network gui
<Qster> any idea how to make a folder accessible for windows? i shared the folder thru properties however it is saying i do not have access on vista
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<_haywire_> i myself had problems using the gui stuff.... i switched to manual connecting and have had pretty good luck.... o
<AzizLight> I want to buy a laptop and install ubuntu on it, what do you suggest I buy so that most (all) of the hardware will work?
<pointlessname> well i don't really know how to do that
<zinake> Qster: are you using samba?
<Qster> zinake: yes
<ericvw> What is the current Ubuntu way of installing python 2.6 currently?
<_haywire_> pointlessname -- hold on i know a good link to walk you through trying it....
<zinake> Qster: did you set up your smbpasswd file?
<Qster> zinake: maybe not?
<matthijs_> Cansomeone help me with compiz?
<Qster> zinake: trying to access ubuntu folder from windows machine different users
<_haywire_> pointlessname -- go to the synaptic package manager and install wpa_supplicant
<Qster> zinake: to be honest i rather not have a password
<Qster> zinake would just like it to just have access to the folder
<matthijs_> can someone helping me with compiz, i'm getting this "error": Checking for Xgl: not present.
<zinake> Qster: i'm not sure how to set it up w/o a password, but after you add a user and a password, you can make it a networked drive from windows
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows of a utility to handle my wireless connections????
<_Zeus_> matthijs_: do you have the restricted drivers enabled?
<_Zeus_> matthijs_: what graphics card?
<_haywire_> QSter --- there's two smb packages that need to be installed to allow windows to see ubuntu....
<matthijs_> _Zeus_, nvidia geforece 8400M GT, drivers are installed
<Qster> _haywire_: which two would those be?
<zinake> Qster: i think you could also set up a quest login with samba, but it would be very unsecure
<_Zeus_> matthijs_: you might want to install the package nvidia-glx-new, then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<_Zeus_> matthijs_: after you have done that, log out and log back in
<pointlessname> haywire: any luck on that link?
<matthijs_> _Zeus_, it says it's already installed
<devsoul> hmm what is the best virtual machine for ubuntu ?
<harisund> devsoul: Is Ubuntu going to be the host or the guest?
<genii> Cobra_Fast: Around?
<Qster> zinake: well i can see the folder on windows machine but when i double click it it will not let me in
<_haywire_> pointlessname one sec
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way to let the computer compare a md5sum result with a given md5 hash string?
<mcbrided> I just added a source file to my ubuntu kernel source...what Makefile do I need to edit to add this?
<devsoul> harisund, now i`m using ubuntu
<devsoul> but need XP for some programs
<ChrisSnyder> @devsoul. with a ubuntu host, virtual box is the best
<devsoul> and thing to install virutal machine
<ChrisSnyder> in my opinion
<devsoul> have any problems with Network ?
<harisund> yeah virtualBox is a good idea too
<_haywire_> Qster you need smbclient & smbfs
<DigitalFiz> vmware server is great too and its free
<harisund> VirtualBox creates its own internal NAT .. haven't had any problems so far, but it becomes a pain if you want to access the virtual machine from outside
<zinake> Qster: sounds like you have it set to browsable = yes in your smb.conf file and guest = no
<mEck0> hi! Is it possible to enable CONFIG_LATENCYTOP in the kernel without rebuilding it?
<DigitalFiz> harisund, yeah thats the problems ive been having
<Qster> so if i add guest = yes it should allow me to get in?
<zinake> Qster: if you set it to guest = yes, then i think it would work.  you need to reset samba in order for it to take effect
<zinake> Qster: i think so
<harisund> DigitalFiz: I believe you can do some stuff like port forwarding. Otherwise, I prefer VMware virtual server since it creates a new network interface
<Mixed_--_> anyone know of another wireless utility besides "network"???
<Qster> zinake: unfortunatley did not work
<zinake> Qster: i skimmed over that part of samba b/c i wanted it to be a tad bit more secure since i'm on a laptop
<Qster> zinake: still says access denied
<zinake> Qster: did you reset your samba server?
<_haywire_> Qster do you have smbclient & smbfs installed
<Qster> _haywire_: yes
<Qster> zinake: i did /etc/init.d/samba restart is that correct?
<zinake> Qster: sorry, i don't remember the command to do it, i just rebooted when i was messing with it.  that sounds correct
<_haywire_> pointlessname --- here you go --- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<IamSOG> I don't understand why Xubuntu's icon have a mouse on it? :D
<brmihi08> Hey guys, I am having a bit of trouble
<LuYu> i know this is a newbie questions, but ... how do you remove cached icons from the desktop in gnome
<zinake> Qster: did you get an error or nothing happened?
<LuYu> especially when the files are no longer present
<Qster> zinake: still getting access denied
<Qster> zinake: i did get it to work by setting my entire folder to chmod 777
<hccmb> test
<Qster> but then i get errors when i startup cause the folder isnt 644
<zinake> Qster: sorry, when you tried resetting the samba server
<brmihi08> Whenever I restart I lose my encryption key for my wireless network and then the graphics get messed up
<Mixed_--_> !wireless
<kansan> how do i get xmms2 working for ubuntu?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brmihi08> I never had this problem until I upgrade to 8.10
<simak04> heya~ if anyone has a minute: I get an error when I do # make when instaling compat-wireless
<zinake> Qster: it might be smb restart instead of samba restart
<ChrisSnyder> Is there any easy way to setup an adhoc network with ubuntu initiating the network?
 * grumpling slaps [Michelangelo] around a bit with a large trout
<luminerd> is there a way to set up an auto login
<luminerd> In X that is
<ChrisSnyder> Every time i try to set up the ad-hoc with the gui, it just disconnects my current network then reconnects to it
<IntuitiveNipple> luminerd: System > Administration > Login Window >Security
<luminerd> Cool thank you, couldn't see it :P
<Mixed_--_> Mixed_--_: download "network manager", it is beta software but it works great!  "network manager" will help you manage your wireless connectivity whevever you go
<luminerd> and can I change the password for sudo?
<zinake> Qster: do you want read/write access or just read?
<iiiiiiiiii> u mean root pw change
<Pici> luminerd: sudo is your password.
<Pici> !sudo | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ChrisSnyder> thanks mixed, i'll try it
<nnull> is there anyway to grep text?, like open a txt file and grep it so it only returns lines with the string in it?
<luminerd> Pici: Umm, it's the password of whatever user is logged in?
<luminerd> How can I disable sudo then? I don't want the people using the machines to have much priveleges
<Pici> luminerd: If that user is in the admin group, yes.
<Pici> luminerd: remove that user from the group 'admin'
<pat1942> I bought a new motherboard and cpu and now all I can install is windows xp, I can't get any linux distro livecd to boot and alternate cd chokes trying to mount root fs any ideas?
<ChrisSnyder> mixed: could you possibly give me a link to where to get it online?
<zinake> Qster: Samba-by-Example is great for helping set up your smb.conf file. http://us1.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/
<simak04> I need some assistance with installing drivers anyone has a min?
<kansan> audacious:  ERROR: neon: neon.c:1157 (neon_aud_vfs_getc_impl): <0x8356158> Could not getc()!  ... how do i fix?
<kansan> how do i disable the system beep?
<luminerd> Pici: cool thank you
<Gehaktbal> nnull: u need cat -> cat textfile | grep bladiebla
<nnull> ta Gehaktbal
<Pici> nnull: or: grep something file.txt
<osubuck> system> preferences> sound> system beep
<luminerd> Is there any way to gain admin priveleges in the GUI users setttings?
<simak04> I'm trying to follow this instruction http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=iwl4965 but I get errors, which i cannot understand, i pasted them in pastebin; can anyone help me out? :)
<NandoFlorestan> When I try a Google search, I get: The requested URL /search was not found on this server. This answer comes from Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 Server at www.google.com Port 80.
<NandoFlorestan> What does this mean?
<NandoFlorestan> Do I have a man in the middle?
<kansan> whats an audacious replacement?
<simak04> is there a line to see how  is my kernel configurated, which modules etc. ?
<pat1942> all linux live cd's fail to boot and drop to busybox and initramfs prompt. any ideas?
<Mixed_--_> nando, what did you type in??? try it again and see if you get the same thing
<NandoFlorestan> Mixed_--_, this happens on any and all Google searches
<Mixed_--_> kansas, i use amarok, or u can try xmms
<NandoFlorestan> amarok rules
<simak04> is there a line to see how  is my kernel configurated, which modules etc. ?
<Pici> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<danbh_intrepid> pat1942: try an intrepid live cd
<l3d> was wondering how to fix a screenlet issue
<nubie> i hav a question about jre and and browsers
<Mixed_--_> Pici, thank you, xmms2, i meant, same difference
<m000gle> Hi.  I've just found out that my university network is going to be limiting the number of new Internet connections can make in the span of an hour (in an attempt to limit BitTorrent usage).  Does anyone know if there is a way to keep track of the number of new connections, similar to how bandwidth monitors record your usage?
<Pici> Mixed_--_: Sure, just clarifying
<Mixed_--_> nando,  sounds like it's your network connection, try rebooting your dsl or cable modem
<nubie> is it possible to start different jvms with different browsers?
<pat1942> danbh_intrepid, the motherboard is an ecs gf7 about a year old and an intel petium 2 core, got both from tigerdirect. it isn't brand new top of the line so why would intrepid work better?
<ubuntu> how can i mount acorrupt ntfs partition,, i havent acces to my windows so i can close it properly, is there any command or sonfware i can use to recober my info?
<turtle_> 3.2 s lag here
<luminerd> Umm, can't a user have no password?
<nubie> ?
<danbh_intrepid> pat1942: I dunno, intrepid works better on a computer that I have thats 10 years old than hardy
<nubie> anyone on hardy heron
<osubuck> nubie, yes
<Mixed_--_> <----using hardy, ubuntu studio
<nubie> is there anyway to have different jvms running for different browsers
<pat1942> but the installer is the same right? if hardy won't boot and fedora, opensuse, pclinuxos etc won't boot what would make intrepid boot? just curious
<nubie> caus it all seems to run in one jvm. which occasionally clashes
<simak04> is there  a line or app to chekc how is kernel configurated?
<danbh_intrepid> pat1942: hmmm, if ALL those wont boot, I guess you're right
<Omeg1> how do i setup nat for using virtualbox on hardy henron
<nubie> any ideas
<pat1942> danbh_intrepid, the only thing that will is ughhhhh windows xp not even vista will boot
<ubuntu> please how can acces my ntfs partition. it sais it cant mount the volume, i i havent acces to windows
<Skiessi> why does my flash player go back to 9 every time I login? or boot
<bandoor> anyone know how to remove ubuntu?
<danbh_intrepid> pat1942: maybe its your bios?
<danbh_intrepid> bandoor: just install over it
<bandoor> =/ how so?
<danbh_intrepid> bandoor: what OS do you want?
<pat1942> only problem is I can't figure out how to upgrade the bios without a floppy, any ideas there?
<bandoor> comps got xp, tried installing ubuntu (but wont work) so im just removing it
<_haywire_> bandoor: reinsert the disc and run it until you get to manual partition selection and delete the linux and swap partition
<bandoor> thats the problem, cant run ubuntu
<bandoor> it shows up on boot selection but whenever i try to boot i get kicked to busybox
<LuYu> does kopete require kwallet to save passwords?
<nubie> so does no one hav any ideas about my question
<kansan> Pici, how do we get a UI for xmms?
<danbh_intrepid> bandoor: boot the windows cd into recovery mode, and run fixmbr        that'll fix the boot problems.  Run any partitioner to delete the partitions...
<turtle_> movie player plays wma's,
<Pici> kansan: xmms isn't in the repositories  any longer.  I'm not sure if xmms2 has a gui.
<simak04> does anyone know if there is some kind of a GUI to configure kernel, without having to reinstall it it AGAIN to reach it.
<JannoTT> I have problem with xubuntu(installed using wubi). When i try to boot up im getting endless messages about webcam configuring failure. Live-cd works like a charm. :S
<nubie> oi geekazoids? u can get back to me u know
<turtle_> whats up nubie
<nubie> when u install a jre
<nubie> and u use it ina browser.
<turtle_> jre?
<nubie> all the applets run in the same jvm
<nubie> or jre
<turtle_> whats a jvm?
<bandoor> i dony have a windows cd =/
<nubie> ok the runtime enviornment is on ubuntu....
<nubie> java virtual machine
<danbh_intrepid> !java | nubie
<ubottu> nubie: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nubie> so ive installed the runtime environment.
<nubie> but
<danbh_intrepid> !enter > nubie
<ubottu> nubie, please see my private message
<nubie> when u open different applets. in different browsers. they clash within the same jvm
<nubie> ive installed it u bot
<turtle_> idk
<nubie> ok saf
<nubie> safe
<turtle_> i dont use jvm
<turtle_> is that for programming?
<nubie> no its jus a runtime environment
<nubie> applets run inside it
<nubie> when u go on the web. u hav applets on certain sites
<turtle_> what is its purpose?
<nubie> which run with a jvm
<mefisto__> turtle_: it's java
<nubie> the problem is everything runs under one jvm
<icqnumber> nubie, so what is your problem
<turtle_> similar to flash ?
<nubie> under billy soft
<eugene_> hi everyone. can i ask about gimp usege here?
<nubie> (windows) ach tu
<eugene_> *usage
<nubie> it opens a different jvm for each applet
<nubie> is there any way for emulating that in ubuntu and firefox
<l3d> hey was wondering if I have a issue with a config file messing up is there a way to remove the said app completely and start over but after the start over and reinstall the old settings are still there, so how the heck do you remove something in ubuntu completely?
<eugene_> am i in ignore list? :)
<turtle_> i dont understand what the problem is
<genii> l3d: Use the --purge option
<nubie> oh man
<turtle_> gimp is fine
<nubie> is ther anyone else
<eugene_> :)
<icqnumber> !ask | eugene_
<ubottu> eugene_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eugene_> it fine, do you use it?
<turtle_> lol
<luminerd> Is there an easy way to copy theme settings of one user to another user
<eugene_> ok sorry
<turtle_> is it the image viewer
<eugene_> so question is that
<eugene_> i want to have 2 layers
<eugene_> and i want to erase the top one
<eugene_> but not the bottom one
<icqnumber> eugene_, all on ONE line
<turtle_> open again and go through the tips
<turtle_> for eugene
<Minty95> can I upgrade to gnome 2;24 ?
<eugene_> i want to have 2 layers and i want to erase the top one but not the bottom one -> so that i can see what is underneath the top one. by default eraser tool erases both layers. what am i doing wrong? thanks
<turtle_> eugene: do you know how to access webcam through gimp?
<eugene_> no
<IntuitiveNipple> nubie: what version of Firefox, and what JRE is being used?
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid | Minty95
<ubottu> Minty95: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Pici> Minty95: If you plan on upgrading to Intrepid you can. It will not be in Hardy though.
<SexyKen> Hey ya'll.  Anyone here ever setup Dual Monitors with nVidia based cards?  (I've got an onboard 8200 and a addon 8500 GT)
<turtle_> SexyKen: i was wondering that yoo
<turtle_> you have to add a line in the xconfig file
<IntuitiveNipple> SexyKen: Yes, it's pretty straight-forward using nvidia-settings
<Agent_bob> hello   i was testing some odd named directories, using various file managers, and noticed a very anoying problem.   if i start nautilus from within blackbox it ruins my xsession,  menu is gone.    anyone know a solution for this ?
<turtle_> GUI may not work
<SexyKen> Intuitive:  Any idea of a good, working Howto?
<Minty95> Pici, so I should wait untill end of october and get next Ubuntu and with the lates gnome at same time
<Pici> Minty95: Exactly.
<Minty95> Pici, Ok thanks
<deejay427> hello all
<thiebaude> agent_bob:i have the same problem in amiwm, so i use thunar
<supertanker> I just spent two days setting up a server, and now I have to switch hard drives and machiens. What files would I copy over for the MySQL database?
<deejay427> i have problem i have two partitions with 8.04
<IntuitiveNipple> SexyKen: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" then Applications > System Tools >Nvidia X Server Settings
<Agent_bob> thiebaude yes i can use thunar or knoqueror or even gentoo   but i wanted to be able to test with natilus too...
<Agent_bob> nautilus even
<deejay427> and the one partition i want to do away with but i want all the files to be transferred such as the music how do I do this
<thiebaude> agent_bob:oh ok
<luminerd> How do I free up permissions of a certain file
<liza0_> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> supertanker: /var/lib/mysql/ has the default database files
<turtle_> Intuitive: thanks
<deejay427> do i have to umount the one partition
<supertanker> Thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Agent_bob> luminerd ?
<supertanker> That include the users, etc?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<luminerd> Agent_bob: For some reason this wall paper file is locked. I have the sudo password I need to unlock it for opening/viewing etc
<feach> can't get my geforce7900gs running, fails loading the nvidia kernel module, i'v reinstalled the resisted modules, iv'e wiped everything cleaned and tried install it all again over and over, any ideas ?
<turtle_> Intuitive: is a logout required after installing nvidia setting?
<feach> resisted - restricted
<Agent_bob> luminerd chown or chmod   it
<liza0_> which vi card is best to get for ubuntu to use to play video  while having compiz enabled Geforce 8600GT or radeon HD 3850 ?
<IamSOG> I don't understand why Xubuntu's icon have a mouse on it? :D
<turtle_> nvrmnd
<supertanker> Because it's CUUTE, IamSOG
<luminerd> Agent_bob: What should the permissions be? 777?
<IamSOG> lol
<Agent_bob> luminerd 644 probably
<IamSOG> mouse mouse :D
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle_: I run a laptop with five screens. three on the Nvidia controller (DFP, VGA, S-video), and xdmx to control matrox dual-screens on another PC
<Agent_bob> luminerd 644 is common for things like that.
<IamSOG> they should have use a pengiun
<Agent_bob> luminerd  755 for things that need to be executed   644 for things that only need read
<BoterhamMetKaas> o/ hi all :)
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle_: no, no log-out should be required
<Agent_bob> so any easy way to make nautilus release my desktop ?
<turtle_> intuitive: wow, i tried to configure 2 screens, but it will only let me highlight "separate x screen"??
<turtle_> i was on the wrong display, sorry
<luminerd> Agent_bob: What should the mode be?
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle_: *grins* I prefer separate X screen to using twinview/xinerama
<thiebaude> agent_bob:i dont know anyway to fix it
<mistform> i messed up my sound when I tried to get it working in Enemy Territory
<mistform> echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card1/pcm0p/oss
<Agent_bob> luminerd i answered that.   ^   755 if you have to exec it.  644 otherwise
<luminerd> Oh the number is the mode
<turtle_> Intuitive:  a logout required for the change to take place?
<luminerd> Sorry
<thiebaude> agent_bob:so i just you thunar, right now im using fluxbox
<luminerd> Thank you Agent_bob :D
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle: yes, and you can't dynamically switch to dual-screens unless both are connected when X starts
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle_: So at a minimum you have to log-out/log-in if you change what is connected
<Agent_bob> thiebaude lets see if anyone else might know a way to use nautilus without it taking over x
<turtle_> ok, logging out.
<feach> can't get my geforce7900gs running, fails loading the nvidia kernel module, i'v reinstalled the restricted modules, iv'e wiped everything cleaned and tried install it all again over and over,   this is fresh install, i installed, then updated, rebooted, then install nvidia driver
<turtle_> its connected from my windows partition
<thiebaude> agent_bob:yea, i would love to have the answer also
<luminerd> So can I easily copy over all the emerald stuff from one user to another?
<luminerd> Or is it easier just to reinstall all themes
<mistform> can someone help me figure out how to get my sound working? I muffed everything up trying to get sound to work in Enemy Territory
<Agent_bob> can anyone tell me and thiebaude how to use nautilus without it hijacking the de ?
<turtle_> Intuitive: Should I disable the cube and AWN manager?
<FFForever> when will the next release be out?
<FFForever> 9.(04?)
<Pici> Agent_bob, thiebaude: I would it it would be: nautilus --no-desktop
<Pici> !ibex | FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Agent_bob> Pici thanks.  i'll go edit my blackbox menu now.
<osubuck> will there be a way to update to the latest ubuntu without burning another cd when its available?
<Hotbird> hi i have a second ext3 formatted hd in ubuntu but it says i have 4 gb in use... no file there.. can someone explain?
<monstrfolk> does anyone have any experience with installing a nvidia and ati video card at thesame time
<unop> osubuck, just use your package manager to update all packages, that should be enough
<osubuck> ahh ok
<unop> osubuck, actually wait, which version of ubuntu are you on now?
<osubuck> hardy heron
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me install hardy on my asus p5q deluxe mobo
<thiebaude> agent_bob:do you type that into the terminal?
<thiebaude> do
<monstrfolk> does anyone have any experience with installing a nvidia and ati video card at thesame time
<unop> osubuck, ahh, sorry, i assumed you were on a pre-release of 8.10 - you can follow the normal !upgrade process
<sasha_levin> Hey Guys
<unop> !upgrade > osubuck
<ubottu> osubuck, please see my private message
<osubuck> what process would that be? lol
<thiebaude> thanks pici
<sasha_levin> I've installed Ubuntu, it detects my soundcard as a 5.1, I've also set it to 5.1 in speaker arrangement in xine
<trucjensen> Hi. Does anyone know the default password to use, when I type su in a console?
<Agent_bob> thiebaude you can.  i edited my menu
<osubuck> thank you
<sasha_levin> But I don't get any surround controls in alsamixer
<unop> !sudo | trucjensen
<ubottu> trucjensen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sasha_levin> And it outputs 2 channels
<sasha_levin> Can someone help me please?
<Agent_bob> and yes thank you Pici    that worked wonders.
<thiebaude> agent_bob:i typed that command into the terminal
<Hotbird> hi i have a second ext3 formatted hd in ubuntu but it says i have 4 gb in use... no file there.. can someone explain?
<turtle_> Intuitive: its still not working after logout
<unop> Hotbird, 5% of extX space is reserved for super-user blocks
<Agent_bob> thiebaude you could also make a shell wrapper for that.   as root   echo '/etc/X11/blackbox/blackbox-menu
<Agent_bob> woops my bad.
<Hotbird> unop: m ok tnx
<thiebaude> thanks agent_bob
<IntuitiveNipple> turtle_: which 'it' ? btw, to your earlier question... I have compiz and the cube running on all the nvidia screens
<trucjensen> Thanks for the answer, but I would like to be able to initiate a superuser session - so that I don't have to type sudo all the time...
<IntuitiveNipple> trucjensen: sudo -i
<NiCK_NaME> Hello, i was wondering if anyone has a couple simple answere's for me...
<Agent_bob> thiebaude you could also make a shell wrapper for that.   as root   echo 'nautilus --no-desktop' > /usr/local/bin/nautilus.others ;chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/nautilus.others
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: Did you ever get your hard drive worked out?
<trucjensen> thanks 'Nipple. I'll give that a shot.
<Agent_bob> thiebaude and when in gnome run nautilus when not in gnome run nautilus.others   ;/
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: yeah i did, but i screwed it up agian and yeah...
<trucjensen> Mr. Nipple! That works like a charm...
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: Oi vei!! What did you do now??? :p
<thiebaude> ok, agent_bob, thanks again
<unop> trucjensen, sudo -i  will give you a super-user shell
<supertanker> *sigh* I can't get Xubuntu to install MySQL from the downloaded .deb files I copied over
<unop> supertanker, and how are you installing it?
<bobertdos> supertanker: Is there a reason the repos don't work for you?
<supertanker> bobertdos: I have dialup
<osubuck> so what's the favorite IRC client in here
<bobertdos> supertanker: good answer
<supertanker> osubuck, mine's IRSSI
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: well i been having this on on going battle with virtualbox... and it yeah... well long story short, i can NEVER get virtualbox to work and this last time it screwed something up i have no idead how or what and i had to re-install ubuntu (giving me horriable flash backs of MS Windows) and now my drives wont mount agian...
<IntuitiveNipple> supertanker: probably missing dependencies?
<unop> supertanker, so how are you installing mysql exactly?
<fivre> does the ubuntu php package have mb_string enabled out of the box?
<voodoox> hi
<xai> Is there a way to setup VNC to accept an external connection w/o  keybouard interaction?
<voodoox> hi dudes
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: Unfortunately, my Virtualbox experience is pretty minimal, not sure I'll be of much help.
<eitreach> Has II Beta been released today?
<Kartagis> how do I empty a file?
<bobertdos> Kartagis: empty? you mean delete?
<kulight> yes beta is out http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<homast> rm filename && touch filename
<unop> Kartagis, from the command line?
<NiCK_NaME> bobertbos: no problem its given me so many issues i gave up on it...
<eitreach> kulight: thanks.
<homast> quit
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: do you know how to mount USB Drives ? and have them auto mount ?
<supertanker> unop, I did it the first time with the apt-get system. I tried copying over the entire /var/cache/apt dir, but it's not taking it from there :/
<Kartagis> bobertdos, not delete,  just empty. unop: yes
<bmm> I have intrepid running and I can't keep the login tune from playing. Using gnome-sound-properties to disable the login sound doesn't seem to effect it. I can't find a bug report for it, what am I overlooking?
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: with or without virtualbox?
<supertanker> I'll just re-download it
<supertanker> Again.
<unop> Kartagis,  you could do this.   :> filename
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: i have the awesome conversation, and still do on how to do that, but it is on a USB drive i cannot mount so it is doing me ABSOLUTLY no good LOL!!!
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: without virtualbox  i gave up on it...
<unop> supertanker, you'll need to use dpkg -i for that ..  sudo dpkg -i  file.deb
<spiekey> hello
<luminerd> How do you copy a directory
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: i get goose bumps with i hear the word virtualbox now
<spiekey> what tool can i use to manage/scan wirless networks? (gnome)
<feach> Hi, nvidia module doesn't want to load using a 7900gs,  first install,  I installed then did normal updates, rebooted, then install nvidia new driver and rebooted, didn't want to load nvidia.ko and bootedup using low res, I stoped gdm, reinstalled restricted kernel modules via command line, rebooted still won't load, edited xorg.conf to use nv driver,  used synaptic to uninstall all nvidia stuff, rebooted, reinstalled all nvidia s
<feach> tuff, still no go, any idea's ?
<supertanker> unop, tried that
<unop> luminerd, cp -a source  dest
<luminerd> Thanks :D
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: virtualbox is the devil in computer application form...
<osubuck> ok one last question, is there anything i should know about security on IRC, like spoofing my IP or anything like that? are there any measures i need to take for security?
<shepherd> who is the best person at linux in the world?
<bobertdos> NiCK_NaME: Well, again, if devices (especially flash drives), don't automount when you plug them in, something is fairly amiss.
<unop> supertanker, ok, i assume it failed, how did it fail exactly?
<IntuitiveNipple> osubuck: yeah, don't tell everyone you're in Columbus :p
<osubuck> no really though IntuitiveNipple > any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> osubuck: basically, there's nothing to worry about unless you start running scripts that accept connections
<unop> shepherd, Linus Torvalds probably
<osubuck> ahh ok
<luminerd> How can I get rid of the System> Administration panel for certain user?
<unop> shepherd, but that's a vague question.
<NiCK_NaME> bobertdos: yeah... its horriable
<osubuck> not in columbus :D near central ohio though
<supertanker> unop...er....it worked this time
<unop> supertanker, ok :)
<IntuitiveNipple> osubuck: thats roadrunner ... misnaming their nodes :)
<supertanker> Wait
<bobertdos> luminerd: Why would you need to?
<supertanker> It says that apche2 needs a certain package, but it's not installed yet
<supertanker> Ye the package is in the command line
<luminerd> bobertdos: just don't want them messing with stuff
<bobertdos> luminerd: so take away they're admin privileges
<luminerd> bobertdos: they don't have them, but the menu's still tehere
<linkmaster03> Why have my desktop shortcuts changed to *desktop files and are not icons all of a sudden?
<bobertdos> luminerd:  *their -- Well, if they don't have admin priviliges, they shouldn't be able to access any of that anyway.
<joerack> does anybody know how to create the effect that windows has with this program? http://www.360desktop.com/
<shepherd> unop is he related to benjamin linus
<Camel> giasas pedia
<DavidCanarias> I have a foto shot I made with Totem from a video I had. It is png format which my player cant read. Does anyone know how to convert easily to a jpg format which anything reads? Thks
<luminerd> Ok I suppose it doesn't hurt being there
<turtle_> Intuitive: twin view works, but separate x screen doesnt?
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<unop> shepherd, i don't know who that is - but i should think not - but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Torvalds
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> How can i tunel _any_ outgoing connection from my machine via a remote server?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm at the ssh -D 999 user@host stufff, but  i don't know how can i manage out that every connection get redirected to localhost:9999
<IntuitiveNipple> MetaMorfoziS: an openVPN tunnel and a default route (i.e. sudo ip route default dev tun0)
<Gin> is there any good app for time management?
<mike^> how can I get flash player to work in firefox?
<MetaMorfoziS> IntuitiveNipple > yes, but that needs a server side stuff
<MetaMorfoziS> and i have no acces for that, i'm just a simple user, so i can't install anything here
<genii> fivre: Yes. A screenshot of mbstring info as provided by phpinfo on a default install http://i37.tinypic.com/4l6ouv.png
<luminerd> Is add/remove programs a global operation? It will remove them for all users?
<rampageoberon> MetaMorfoziS:  http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ssh_tunnelling.html
<IntuitiveNipple> MetaMorfoziS: okay, SSH then
<NiCK_NaME> Anyone know how to use CCSM ?
<IntuitiveNipple> MetaMorfoziS: ssh -R ...
<MetaMorfoziS> rampageoberon > thanks, i check
<xai> I lost my toolbar, how do I get it back?
<xai> at the top... not sure what to call it.
<voodoox> add a new tool bar
<voodoox> is work back
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know how to convert a png image to jpeg?? pease?
<voodoox> just have to right click and then add new tool bar
<feach> Hi, nvidia module doesn't want to load using a 7900gs,  first install,  I installed then did normal updates, rebooted, then install nvidia new driver and rebooted, didn't want to load nvidia.ko and bootedup using low res, I stoped gdm, reinstalled restricted kernel modules via command line, rebooted still won't load, edited xorg.conf to use nv driver,  used synaptic to uninstall all nvidia stuff, rebooted, reinstalled all nvidia s
<feach> tuff, still no go, any idea's ?
<voodoox> warren whats
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿DavidCanarias , i think you can do it with gimp
<IntuitiveNipple> feach: Usually, the clues are in the /var/log/Xorg.0.{log,old} and /var/log/kern.log
<bobertdos> !flash | mike^
<ubottu> mike^: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DavidCanarias> si-Extreme: Thks I will h ave a look
<hiptobecubic> what does it mean when an application 'forks' ?
<mike^> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: Look at image-magik
<bobertdos> hiptobecubic: It means it spawns a child process, one program running another.
<DavidCanarias> IntuitiveNipple: Thks I will have a look.
<feach> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: Image-Magik has a bunch of command-line tools. It is used in the background by web-apps like G2 for thumbnailing and resizing
<GOt-RooT> how   can  help   me  with  text to  speech
<IntuitiveNipple> feach: There'll usually be additional clues as to why, in one or other of those log files
<GOt-RooT> how   can  help   me  with  text to  speech (looking  for  someone   who try   to get it  work with  alsa))
<feach> i see
<IntuitiveNipple> GOt-RooT: text to speech is often very difficult to configure correctly; you should investigate Festival as one possible
<sia-eXtreme> anybody know how can i mount a JFS drive ?
<devsoul> plss tell me , whats better , vmware server or VirtualBox ?
<IntuitiveNipple> GOt-RooT: I know a blind lad who spent over a month trying to perfect the set-up so he was happy
<devsoul> for ubuntu
<zabbadapp> will *buntu 8.10 repos have the new versions of i.e. VLC (0.9.2), eclipse (3.4), gimp (2.6.0), etc? Version refreshes are a bit far apart at times. (Eclipse is still 3.2 i 8.04).
<mike^> I some how got firefox running from the directory /home/mike/zip/firefox should it be in a different directory for flash to work?
<genii> DavidCanarias: As IntuitiveNipple says, imagemagick. Then use the program called "convert" which it installs to convert between formats. Or just load up your png in gimp and then save it as jpeg
<DavidCanarias> sia-eXtreme: Thks, but couldn't see how to do it with gimp.
<IntuitiveNipple> zabbadapp: Look for yourself: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=intrepid&section=all
<bobertdos> mike^: May I ask how/why it got set up like that?
<GOt-RooT> but   Festival   is   just  working from shell
<linkmaster03> Why have my desktop shortcuts changed to *desktop files and are not icons all of a sudden?
<traskeee> http://pastebin.ca/1217215 bad screensaver locks every 10 mins, this is my ps aux. looking for ideas on what to kill
<GOt-RooT>  iam  looking   for    something i can give  text and  speak
<MetaMorfoziS> rampageoberon > that isn't what i need
<IntuitiveNipple> GOt-RooT: have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<MetaMorfoziS> but it is what i did
<zabbadapp> IntuitiveNipple: yay for vlc!! :-) but eclipse is still 2 releases behind :-(
<MetaMorfoziS> It creates a tunnel, that's okay
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿DavidCanarias: see can you open it and save it with diffrent format ?
<GOt-RooT>  my  english  is  bad  and  iam  try  to  fix  it  with   text to speech
<bobertdos> !info festival | GOt-RooT
<fous_> hi how do i make a script ?
<ubottu> got-root: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<MetaMorfoziS> but how can i redirect every connection via that?
<GOt-RooT> yes
<GOt-RooT>  but u see its  working  from  just  shell
<IntuitiveNipple> zabbadapp: Eclipse is easy to install from the tarball though, it's just Java after all!
<DavidCanarias> IntuitiveNipple: Where can I get Image-Magik from as a debian package???
<GOt-RooT>  and   conflict with    alsa
<rsc-> why should i upgrade from eclipse 3.2 to 3.4?
<unop> !info imagemagick | DavidCanarias
<ubottu> davidcanarias: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.3.7.9.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1388 kB, installed size 4464 kB
<rsc-> im using eclipse from the ubuntu repositories
<rsc-> it works fine for me. what am i missing?
<rsc-> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<DavidCanarias> genii: will try gimp again and try saving as jpeg
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/imagemagick
<rsc-> !inof vlc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inof vlc
<rsc-> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install imagemagik
<unop> imagemagick **
<IntuitiveNipple> lol thanks unop
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<jemark> im glad i haven't installed intrepid yet
<erfs3138>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs1196>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS L
<erfs5063>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs3138>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs5063>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs1196>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS L
<erfs3138>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs5063>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS 
<erfs1196>  LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS LAMERS L
<FloodBot2> erfs3138: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> erfs5063: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> erfs1196: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linkmaster03> lol!!!!!
<devsoul> pff
<devsoul> flooder
<linkmaster03> rofllll
<devsoul> pls help me..
<unop> disturbed youngster more like
<linkmaster03> with what devsoul
<devsoul> what i put for emulation for windows ... ?
<unop> devsoul, what are you aiming to do ?
<devsoul> i have some programs for windows..
<linkmaster03> well you can try running them through wine, devsoul
<devsoul> lineage2 ? :)
<artworx> i have a little problem with /etc/hosts, values work as normal for root, but unknown host as a normal user
<linkmaster03> devsoul: try typing this in terminal: sudo aptitude install wine
<sia-eXtreme> mount : wrong fs type , badoption , bad superblock on /dev/sda1 missing codepage or helper program , or other error
<DavidCanarias> genii: sia-eXtreme: IntuitiveNipple: Thks very much I did as genii said using Gimp just saved it as a jpeg image and that was it! Easy when you know how so many thanks to you all.
<devsoul> linkmaster03, i have wine , but i need windows emulation , detect video drivers , and internet ;)
<kho_zhi> asd
<sia-eXtreme> ;)
<linkmaster03> devsoul: you can setup a windows virtual machine
<linkmaster03> devsoul: wine does all that though
<xai> Whats the panel called that is at the top  with the Logout and volume control?
<xai> I lost it, thought it was gnome-panel, but its something else
<devsoul> linkmaster03, under wine play games ?
<linkmaster03> devsoul: yes i searched the appdb, lineage2 looks like it works. http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=2273
<sia-eXtreme> there is no help for my JFS mounting problem ?
<GOt-RooT> who  i can   make  my   vodafone   usb  stick   work
<GOt-RooT> it  work  like  dream  in  windows
<GuraX> xai: might I am wrong but I think it is a normal panel but with "special" panel widgets
<fous_> what file extension do i use for scripting
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿xai: can you right click on downside panel and add a panel ?
<sia-eXtreme> new panel
<sia-eXtreme> and then  on new panel right clcik > add to panel
<sia-eXtreme> and add what you need
<adv> hey i'm installing heron and the resizing partition bar is stuck at 0% for 10 minutes no
<adv> is that normal?
<adv> top shows that it only uses the 7% of the cpu
<adv> which is kinda odd
<turtle_> adv: wait
<genii> fous_: filename.sh
<sia-eXtreme> can anybody help me with mounting JFS filesystem partition ?
<ntebis> helo
<ntebis> hello
<unop> fous_, unix/linux don't rely on file extensions to make decisions - shell scripts usually have no file extensions - but it might be better to use something like .sh or .bash for your identification
<sia-eXtreme> xai : you do that?
<Prose> hey, I can't get avant-window-manager to startup on system boot
<gustavold> I have wpa wireless manual configuration (set with Network Configuration Manager) in my hardy. But everytime I reboot network doesn't come back. Do you know why?
<Prose> I added it to the things I want to startup, but it disobeys
<adv> turtle_: ..
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿Prose: try to add it to system > prefrences > session
<jelica> hallo
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿Prose: add avant-window-navigator
<turtle_> adv:  maybe restart
<SebNaitsabes> jelica: hello
<adv> turtle_: damn stop the resizing process in the middle? that could lead to bad things.
<genii> unop: If no !#/bin/sh in the file it takes a hint from file extension of .sh
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: I did that already
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: and thats where the working stops
<unop> genii, no, that's not true .. the kernel is set to use a POSIX shell to process the script if no shebang is used
<unop> genii, even without a file extension..
<x2o> hi
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿Prose: you computer stop working ?
<leslieviljoen> a
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: um no, I mean, "working stops" as in thats where to procesdure to get it to boot goes awry and I come here to cry
<ntebis> hi
<ntebis> can someone help me
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿Prose: i don't know ;(
<sia-eXtreme> :(
<sia-eXtreme> sorry
<genii> unop: Interesting. I've had troubles previously where it got confused as to what to use to run a file without the shebang
<sia-eXtreme> there is no help for JFS partition mounting ?
<jstanford1109> hello
<unop> genii, well, without a shebang  /bin/sh is almost always used - but not by virtue of a file extension hint
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿﻿Prose: what did you exactly add to session ??
<sia-eXtreme>  ﻿﻿avant-window-manager ?
<jstanford1109> where can i get a link or file to upgrade from 5.10 to the next
<ian_`> what command can I use to limit the characters per line
<ian_`> so it only prints those lines
<ian_`> o.o
<ian_`> when I cat a file
<sia-eXtreme> prose : are you there ?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: what is the problem with mounting?
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: yeah and as the command, I pointed it to the exetuble I click on to start the app
<jstanford1109> anyone?
<sia-eXtreme> try :  instead of manager use navigation
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen:
<unop> ian_`, cut
<sia-eXtreme> after power lose
<sia-eXtreme> i can't mount it anymore
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿mount : wrong fs type , badoption , bad superblock on /dev/sda1 missing codepage or helper program , or other error
<unop> ian_`, thought, "limit" is a vague term - what do you mean exactly?  limit the length, limit by pattern, limit by type, etc?
<IntuitiveNipple> jstanford1109: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: Im not sure I understand, what do you mean "instead of manager" ?
<jstanford1109> thank you
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿avant-window-navigator
<sia-eXtreme> instead of ﻿﻿avant-window-manager
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: that's bad news. It's likely mangled. Your best bet is to look at the jfs utils to try and repair the partition
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: ah ok!
<Prose> trying then
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: i think it is a safe filesystem, is ext3 better ? is it better to re format my drive ?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: JFS is known to be very stable
<IntuitiveNipple> sia-eXtreme: Have you done fsck.jfs ?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: so i give it one more chance
<sia-eXtreme> i can't remember
<DrX> I'm unable to mount a remote windows share using mount -t cifs //<ip>/share /mnt/usb... why is it asking for a password when there is none (Nautilus browsing works but, as you know, file transfer is unreliable)?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: yes, don't you need to repair it? Have you tried?
<sia-eXtreme> no
<sia-eXtreme> but i haven't important data on it
<dmh65> intrepid Ibex heh!
<hwilde> how can I change the timeout how long ssh tries before giving up ?
<sledge> Does anyone know what .daa files are, and how i can extract them in linux
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: i'll try to repair it now
<dmh65> whats it like?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: fsck.jfs
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: it's /dev/sda1 what is the full command ?
<DavidCanarias> sledge: Try typing in google   .daa files  and see what comes up. It might help u
<sia-eXtreme> Error: Cannot open device /dev/sda1
<IntuitiveNipple> hwilde: ssh -o  ConnectTimeout
<dmh65> .daa is a format for a certain burner
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: fsck.jfs -n /dev/sda1
<dmh65> which one I forget
<sia-eXtreme> Error: Cannot open device /dev/sda1
<DavidCanarias> Can I successfully take a single shot foto from a vide?? A good quality one????? Please
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: not sure, check permissions?
<sia-eXtreme> whats wrong with it ?
<sia-eXtreme> ok
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: did you sudo?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: also, use -n first, to just check
<sia-eXtreme> now i sudo
<Prose> sia-eXtreme: it worked, thanks
<sia-eXtreme> ;)
<dmh65> whoohoo
<sia-eXtreme> ok
<sia-eXtreme> it worked
<sia-eXtreme> with sudo
<FloodBot2> sia-eXtreme: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sia-eXtreme> Filesystem is dirty but is marked clean.  In its present state,
<sia-eXtreme> the results of accessing /dev/sda1 (except by this utility) are undefined.
<DavidCanarias> I have taken a single shot foto from a video using Totem and its successful thks to yr help at ubuntu, but the quality is iffy!! Can I improve on the quality or is that the way it is???
<kesha> hi, i'm using url_regex -i /path/to/blockedsites, in squid, the problem is blockedsites is a very huge file, and squid is using 70% of cpu, so when y disable de url_regex, squid is using just 10-20% of cpu, is that normal? or i have to search another solution for block sites?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: well give it a bash then with -a
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: capturing stills from a video will almost always be poor quality compared to a still-photo since the resolution of the video is much lower
<ian_`> how can I grep a file so that it only contains specified characters on each line, like it can only have [q,w,e,r,t] for example?
<sia-eXtreme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53271/
<DavidCanarias> Hi again IntuitiveNipple: So really it's impossible to expect much more then?
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: grep '[qwert]' <file>
<ian_`> it can only contain those characters
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: when choosing a new filesystem, look at this page: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<pen> anyone using mrxvt?
<pen> the option for turning off scrollbar doesn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> DavidCanarias: If the original image is low-resolution, there isn't a lot you can do to improve it. You can try smoothing and interpolation and bicubic resize, but you can't add anything to improve the true resolution
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, what I mean is, it can only contain any combination of those characters on the line
<dmh65> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: and any other character fails the test?
<ian_`> yea
<Jampiter> How can I make a folder into an ISO?
<zcat[1]> Jampiter: mkisofs
<FoobarWidget> does anybody here think that gimp should have a different name? if so, what name would you suggest?
<pen> anyone using mrxvt?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: i saw a benchmark and there jfs was a good speed filesystem
<Jampiter> zcat[1]: Is that a simple GUI software?
<sia-eXtreme> would fsck.jfs -a help me ?
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: jfs is light on CPU, XFS is on average faster since it's a bit lighter on disk
<zcat[1]> No, just open a terminal and type "mkisofs -o foo.iso foo/"
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: yes, that is what I said
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: give it a bash with -a
<zcat[1]> Jampiter: alternatively use brasero or k3b and 'burn' to an ISO image instead of a disk
<Jampiter> Thanks :)
<FoobarWidget> anyone?
<zcat[1]> Jampiter: but to be honest mkisofs is easier and faster than using the gui
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿leslieviljoen: very thnaks it fixed and i have my data , how can i format it with XFS ?
<sia-eXtreme> :D
<Jampiter> zcat[1]: How do I use it?
<Jampiter> Whoops
<Jampiter> You alrealdy said :p
<leslieviljoen> sia-eXtreme: mkfs.xfs
<Jampiter> Guess I should read :p
<sia-eXtreme> thnks
<jesus_> someone speak spanish?
<sia-eXtreme> you're the man
<mefisto__> Jampiter: mkisofs has many options too. type mkisofs --help or man mkisofs
<Jampiter> Thanks mefisto__
<DavidCanarias> IntuitiveNipple: Thks for your advice once again. The gimp business worked converting to jpeg no problem. I'm grateful to you and all the others who enter this site to collaborate and help each other in the Linux community. It's fantastic! Well done everyone
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, what was the expression for that? o.o
<pen> anyone using mrxvt?
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: ah, thinking, brain slow today :-)
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, np, im terrible with reg exp :|
<pen> anyone using mrxvt?
<pen> the option for turning off scrollbar doesn't work
<PostersandGuitar> Is there a way to resize the  unused part of an NTFS partition without disturbing data stored in it?
<pasteeater> does aptitude have an "apt-get build-dep" equivalent?  I didn't see anything in man aptitude.
<IntuitiveNipple> ian_`: how about grep '.*[qwert].*' ?
<LuYu> how does one create a link on the desktop?
<LuYu> if i create symbolic links in the Desktop folder, nothing shows up on the actual desktop
<LuYu> in gnome
<FoobarWidget> can anybody suggest a good name for an open source image editor?
<erUSUL> PostersandGuitar: yes; gparted can do it
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿PostersandGuitar: you need something like partition magic
<jack1> qualche italiano per supporto?
<erUSUL> FoobarWidget: gimp
<erUSUL> !it | jack1
<ubottu> jack1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<FoobarWidget> erUSUL: I don't mean existing software. I mean a name for a new image editor
<ian_`> neg IntuitiveNipple, it can only contain those characters
<FoobarWidget> one that sounds good, one that doesn't cause the angry mob at slashdot/osnews/reddit to flame
<LuYu> what does the software do?
<PostersandGuitar> erUsul: I tried gparted, and I couldn't figure out how to tell the difference between free and non-free space on the NTFS?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿PostersandGuitar: try gparted
<LuYu> which kinds of images does it edit?
<nnull> im trying to vnc into my ssh server and im getting this: vncserver: Wrong type or access mode of /home/username/.vnc. -- do i need to have xfce running before i start vncserver or?
<FoobarWidget> well it's like gimp
<FoobarWidget> or to be specific
<FoobarWidget> I'm forking gimp with only the name changed. people have been complaining about the name for years
<PostersandGuitar> I *did* try gparted, I couldn't tell the difference between the free and unfree space.
<DigitalFiz> FoobarWidget, OpenVector
<DigitalFiz> hu hu
<FoobarWidget> this will give them one less thing to complain about
<IntuitiveNipple> ian_`: you mean all of them must be there, or any one of them?
<FoobarWidget> well gimp isn't a vector editor :/
<erUSUL> PostersandGuitar: i'm not user i understand ... gparted does not show the space used in each partition...
<ian_`> it can only be a combination of those characters
<PostersandGuitar> Vectors? Try inkscape!
<pasteeater> FoobarWidget: How about "Weasel Beard Image Editor".
<DigitalFiz> OpenLackOfVector
<damon> hi, my computer keeps crashing and it might be from flash but it seems more general.  any help would be appreciated
<pasteeater> FoobarWidget: very unique
<sia-eXtreme> i saw that after i post my text
<guntbert> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PostersandGuitar> ErUsul: Exactly. I need to take some of the space in the NTFS I'm not using, and put into my ext3 for linux.
<sia-eXtreme> resize NTFS partition and give a larger number to ext3
<DigitalFiz> how about P.I.M.P Pretty Image Maker Program
<Moocher> Hey guys
<erUSUL> PostersandGuitar: you now how mach space the total partition and you now how much is used (use df -h or other methods) then do the math
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PostersandGuitar> Erusul: Is that safe?
<fous_> how do i change ubuntu to look like a mac?
<Moocher> Hey where can I get more info about Xubuntu this is my first install
<DigitalFiz> fous_, look for a mac theme for what ever wm your using
<pasteeater> fous_: there are several threads about that at ubuntuforums.org
<mefisto__> PostersandGuitar: gparted won't let you shrink the partition smaller than the used space anyway. it will give you a range from the minimum (used space) to maximum (current size)
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿erUSUL:oh thanks, that is a useful command for me
<fous_> thanks
<erUSUL> PostersandGuitar: resaizing is never totally safe but should relatively so. people resize its ntfs partitions to make romm for ubuntu
<Moocher> k cool, thaks pasteeaster
<DigitalFiz> FoobarWidget, did you get my last suggestion? P.I.M.P
<Moocher> pasteeater*
<FoobarWidget> yeah
<PostersandGuitar> So, this won't wipe my windows part?
<FoobarWidget> hm....
<DigitalFiz> :P
<FoobarWidget> how about I call it Creativity
<DigitalFiz> would be unique and cause chatter :P
<DigitalFiz> dont know how /. will react but who cares really
<keystr0k> is there a way to get your clipboard history in Ubuntu>
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿PostersandGuitar: i think before doing anytihn it's googd to defrag your NTFS drive
<FoobarWidget> well look at all the people who are complaining about the name
<PostersandGuitar> Ok.
<FoobarWidget> they either say the name sucks,
<FoobarWidget> or they say that they're being rediculed by their collegues after having suggested gimp
<DigitalFiz> Creativity lacks about as much uniqueness as possible
<mefisto__> PostersandGuitar: http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<vasilisa> baww. I installed proprietary ATI drivers to try to fix flickering shadows on something, and wont up having my 3d graphics completely screwed up... is there something i need to do after installing their drivers?
<pasteeater> Moocher: yes?
<FoobarWidget> DigitalFiz: well it's less about uniqueness as it is about having an acceptable name
<DigitalFiz> dont conform man dont conform!
<guntbert> FoobarWidget: DigitalFiz please kepp to the topic, thank you
<PostersandGuitar> thanks
<guntbert> *keep
<cobalt027> not sure if this is the right channel but, i recently switched to ubuntu 8.04 from windows, what is the best iTunes replacement for linux/ubuntu? something that will sync podcasts specifically, to my ipod?
<FoobarWidget> DigitalFiz: or as someone said it, "gimp will forever be the tool for kids living in their basement until its name doesn't bring up associations with crippled people"
<DigitalFiz> guntbert, maybe he plans on releasing a version for ubuntu :P
<pen> anyone using mrxvt?
<vasilisa> cobalt027: Thats a nightmare of a task, ipod + linux. Unfortunately its an extremely proprietary device.
<pen> can't make it transparent
<cobalt027> ive been reading a lot of reviews, and i honestly dont want to try 5 different programs
<guntbert> DigitalFiz: please thake it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is the support channel
<PostersandGuitar> So with gparted, I can resize my ntfs partition, and lose nothing?
<erUSUL> !ipod | cobalt027
<ubottu> cobalt027: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<vasilisa> hmm rockbox huh
<cobalt027> i thoguht rockbox was dead? as in no longer under development
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿PostersandGuitar: i'm not sure
<sia-eXtreme> anybody know ?
<PostersandGuitar> Is anyone sure?
<erUSUL> cobalt027: they  released 3.0 this week
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: did you get it? I was foolishly testing with a file in DOS format!
<vasilisa> i installed an ATI driver from their site and now my colors are inverted in 3d graphics
<erUSUL> PostersandGuitar: yes
<cobalt027> erUSUL: oh, i didnt know///
<FoobarWidget> DigitalFiz: besides, I'm not sure whether people would find 'pimp' acceptable
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: egrap '^[qwerty]+$' <file>
<FoobarWidget> might even sound hostile to some
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: ahem, egrep
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, ty!
<PostersandGuitar> ErUsul. Well, ok.
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: np!
<PostersandGuitar> How do I clone my hard drive onto an external USB drive, and then if necessary restore from it?
<zcat[1]> PostersandGuitar: I'd boot from a live CD and use partimage
<DigitalFiz> FoobarWidget, less hostile then gimp and look how big it is :)
<PostersandGuitar> What about gparted?
<danbh_intrepid> !clone | PostersandGuitar
<ubottu> PostersandGuitar: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<cobalt027> erUSUL: that ipod howto doesnt mention podcasts..
<zcat[1]> there's already a tunepimp package for labelling mp3's
<danbh_intrepid> not quite what you are looking for, maybe try !backup
<damon> Hello, I'm having problems with Ubuntu crashing on a fairly regular basis.  I'm no linux expert and haven't been able to diagnose the problem, although it may be related to flash.
<tobor_> Hi, just checking, On Heron, I did an apt-cachesearch skype and got nothing. i thought there was a skype package for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<PostersandGuitar> Anyone need help with inkscape?
<zcat[1]> !info libflashsupport
<ubottu> libflashsupport (source: libflashsupport): Support library for sound output of Flash 9 with pulseaudio. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<xuflash> Greetings.  I'm looking for some help using a USB GSM device.  I can communicate with it, but not connect to ATT.  Can anyone help here?
<PostersandGuitar> or Vector graphics?
<mefisto__> PostersandGuitar: you can clone a partition with gparted. just right-click, copy, then paste on the usb drive in unused (no partition) space
<damon> I already have libflashsupport
<tobor_> erUSUL: thanks
<zcat[1]> damon: that package might help you?
<savid> If wanted to patch an ubuntu package given a patch file,  how would I do so?
<Quontrex> hey yall I have a quandry here, how do I make a dial up modem work in ubuntu without having an internet connection, aka the dialup?
<zcat[1]> Hmm ok.. so how does it 'crash' exactly?
<PostersandGuitar> oh
<damon> I've tried tinkering with that--it's not ALWAYS flash that crashes it.  It just crashed when I tried to open a word doc from gmail.
<damon> It crashes regularly watching south park online, which I think is flash
<damon> in firefox
<leslieviljoen> mefisto__: cool! didn't know that
<damon> I so much as loaded youtube in konqueror and it crashed
<Quontrex> any help?
<PostersandGuitar> Try uninstalling things in order of how likely they were to cause the problem.
<carlosfss> Hello all!
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: do you have a graphics tablet?
<mefisto__> leslieviljoen: well I use qtparted, but I assume it's pretty much the same functionality
<carlosfss> When will be the next release?
<zcat[1]> damon: so it's just the browser.. does it lock up? quit unexpectedly?
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: No, why?
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: I had an Inkscape tablet question!
<Quontrex> ok a little bit of help, (insert here)
<damon> zcat: No--the screens just go black and audio keeps playing.  I can't restart the X-server or ctrl-alt-del to reboot, or ctrl-f1 and try to reboot etc. etc.
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: I know about them , I can answer. Ask.
<damon> zcat: firefox does occasionally die though
<zcat[1]> damon: sounds more like a video driver problem. what kind of video card? Which drivers?
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: I'm just not on it right now.
<Quontrex> damon, using proper vid driver?
<PostersandGuitar> So, ask
<damon> zcat: nVidia geForce 6800 I think.  It's been a pain getting the drivers to work, I think I used some 3rd-party macro to do it for me.
<emma> Did everything stop here?
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: oh me? my tablet cursor 'sticks' quite often in gimp and inkscape
<damon> zcat: Called "envy"
<emma> That was odd. I thought perhaps every problem had been solved.
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: I have had no luck fixing that and it's annoying
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: Windows and OSX don't stick
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: Either a problem with the tablet itself, or slow processor or GFX card causing it to slow
<zcat[1]> damon: Ahhh.. I'd suggest using nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-settings to get dual-head going, I think I have the same card here but I'd have to check
<PostersandGuitar> or I'm wrong
<DieseL> hey ho, anyone seen this problem with Cairo-Dock - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5893188
<damon> zcat: I think I tried that with no luck.
<damon> zcat:  I can try it again if you think that could work.
<Shark_7-11> Hi
<zcat[1]> damon: have heard of issues with the nvidia driver before but not sure where to start fixing it.
<DigitalFiz> FoobarWidget, Artistico lol hows that very normal yet unique :P
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: I think its the driver, but have no experience hacking HUD drivers, don't know where to begin
<zcat[1]> hmm, can't ssh to my other box cos it's turned off ..
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: I had to compile the driver in, which worked fine - it's a Genius mouspen
<Distort1> "ErrorL Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2"  AFAIK, every libasound2 package is installed, suggestions? :o
<DieseL> anyone here using cairo-dock?
<damon> zcat: yeah, I know.  ubuntu seems pretty awful with graphics, honestly.
<Chowder> Can anyone help me with a printer question?
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: I don't know. When it gets beyond inkscape, i'm clueless
<Shark_7-11> I have (clean, updated install) Ubuntu 8.04 and Screen card ATI HD 2600Pro. No 3D acceleration at the mo and my default brownish background has green arcs at the top?. How can i enable the 3D effect and what driver should i use
<motasantos> foku you
<Shark_7-11> nice
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: hehe, you have a pretty long name yourself there :-)
<zcat[1]> ahh no, I have a GeForce 8500 GT (just checked)
<LittleWookie> hi
<LittleWookie> question: how can i map grub to another partition
<motasantos> are you terrorist man
<PostersandGuitar> Long Name Person: True, but it's made up of words with clear letters
<danbh_intrepid> motasantos: not here
<Chowder> I just bought a brand new HP F4280 printer and upgraded hplip to the latest release. My printer is recognized, print jobs are accepted, but it won't actually "print" anything
<Chowder> I have the output of hp-check on pastebin. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated
<thabc> cups
<Distort1> Chowder: Put paper in it :)
<Chowder> very funny, lol
<xuflash> Is this the best place to get help with a USB network adapter?  Or is there another channel?
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, how would I alter it so I can print lines only containing all specified characters, like it can be any word, but it must have a,x,i,e for example o_o
<DieseL> ;(
<Chowder> hp-check output--->  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f2327f382
<JimmyDee> hola
<Shark_7-11> Need help with ATI card
<leslieviljoen> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DieseL> all here using cairo-dock say I
<Shark_7-11> you
<JimmyDee> need help with dialup modem using 7.10
<yofel> Shark_7-11: try installing the driver with envyng
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: that's just a normal grep: grep '[axie]' <file>
<Shark_7-11> Joke: What is the password for the following command?  sudo rm -rf /
<zcat[1]> internal modem?
<JimmyDee> puhleeeze help
<Chowder> JimmyDee, why are you still using 7.10?
<JimmyDee> because its the cd I have chowder
<Shark_7-11> yofel: if i use envyng, wont it bugger up other stuff?
<Shark_7-11> yofel: like the auto update?
<ian_`> leslieviljoen, it has to have all of the characters, not just one of the characters :o
<Chowder> JimmyDee: just get the 8.04 iso image
<DieseL> ok something else then, theres a patched version of the gnome main menu applet which doesn't have the little drop down arrow, where can i get it?
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: oh
<JimmyDee> d i a l u p
<unop> Shark_7-11, please don't mention that command here again.
<Distort1> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2"  AFAIK, every libasound2 package is installed, suggestions? >>
<Chowder> JimmyDee: it might work automagically on 8.04
<Kohlrak> anyone remember the way to view firefox crash logs?
<Shark_7-11> soz :/
<danbh_intrepid> Shark_7-11: you should have a separate /home, then you can do clean installs, and not worry about messing things up
<Kingsy101> I am trying to use magento connect manager and its saying that I need to make the folder writeable.. how is that done in ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> it would be another release before I could download that on dialup
<leslieviljoen> ian_`: a quickie: grep 'a' <file>|grep 'x'|grep 'i'|grep 'e'
<zcat[1]> Downloading a newer ISO on dialup would take three to five days solid, depending on the connection...
<yofel> Shark_7-11: not really sure, but you will have to reinstall the driver every time you upgrade the kernel i think
<Kingsy101> I thought it was something like chmod -R 777 or something...
<Kohlrak> Kingsy101: right click.
<DFlame> JimmyDee, you could order a free CD
<Shark_7-11> i havent installed it using System --> Admin --> HW drivers
<zcat[1]> JimmyDee: internal modem?
<poseidond> is this only a help line??
<JimmyDee> zcat[1]: YUP
<JimmyDee> sorry caps
<Shark_7-11> I did that before i reinstalled and that didnt work (had a GeForce 6600, even worse off with that)
<ian_`> ty leslieviljoen
<zcat[1]> JimmyDee: you're screwed then... get an external ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> is there anybody who knows anything about openvpn?
<JimmyDee> its a conexant
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm about to start a server, but it wan'ts to create a a tun device
<DFlame> poseidond..... ah wait nvm >.>
<MetaMorfoziS> but i'm a normal user, not a root
<JimmyDee> tried dellbuntu drivers ftl
<MetaMorfoziS> so i can't do that
<Kingsy101> Kohlrak - yea but you cant do that because it says you are not the owner (I need sudo) or to be root
<JimmyDee> bow before me for I am ROOT!
<yofel> MetaMorfoziS: openvpn needs a tun device, so use 'sudo openvpn...'
<Shark_7-11> fakeroot
<Kohlrak> Kingsy101: you could +w i think it would be, or you could "sudo nautilus"
<zcat[1]> JimmyDee: most internals are 'winmodems' and bloody hard to get working in linux. If there's a lug nearby that might be your best option, otherwise pick up a second hand external, they're dirt cheap these days 'cos everyone is moving to broadband
<damo1> zcat: so....my computer just crashed, on the laptop now
<damo1> zcat: I'm running memtest
<xuflash> Anyone know how to work with 3G modem which is getting 10.64.64.64 for remote address?  I can
<JimmyDee> ok so, lets limit the options here z, it works or I scrap it
<kansan> what are good replacmenets for xmms2 or audacious (neither seem to work).... looking for something that looks & feels like winamp.
<xuflash> not seem to get to the Internet over it.
<MetaMorfoziS> that isn't installed on that machine
<Kingsy101> yea it says missing operand after +w
<Kohlrak> xuflash: not sure, have you tried http://10.64.64.64?
<Distort1> kansan: why not just get winamp? .__.
<Kohlrak> Kingsy101: you forgot to put the user group (number or actual name) after the +w
<kansan> Distort1, cuz i dont think it runs on linux
<PostersandGuitar> Would it be possible to put Ubuntu Studio on an external USB hard drive and boot from it?
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Kohlrak> Distort1: winamp is windows
<Kingsy101> such as?
<Kohlrak> kansan: you could try vmware
<Distort1> I coulda swore WinAmp ran on Linux >>
<LittleWookie> YOU SUCK
<PostersandGuitar> This is Ubuntu Studio which has no live anything.
<JimmyDee> ok simple plain english, installing a modem from CD on 7.10 anyone?
<erUSUL> kansan: audacious or bmpx
<xuflash> Kohlrak -- Not yet, but I can try...
<PostersandGuitar> Oh, the bot answered.
<Kohlrak> Kingsy101: um.... Find a usergroup, usually it's the user name
<Shark_7-11> !ATIvsNVIDIA
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ativsnvidia
<PostersandGuitar> How would I put Ubuntu Studio on a external hard drive, and boot from it?
<Shark_7-11> ? what
<Distort1> !libasound2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libasound2
<zcat[1]> JimmyDee: basically it'll be anywhere between 'difficult' and 'impossible'.. winmodems are a bitch.
<Kohlrak> Kingsy101: because chown and chmod are so painful for me to use, i usually just "sudo nautilus" or "sudo thunar" depending which ubuntu i'm using
<JimmyDee> PostersandGuitar: thats a bios setting, boot from usb
<PostersandGuitar> How would I get it on the drive in the first place
<Shark_7-11> Question: How do i get compiz working on ATI. Answer: <<Place answer here>>
<JimmyDee> the improbable done immediately, the impossible may take a bit longer, how do you install a modem from the CD?
<_haywire_> JimmyDee --- have you scoured the ubuntu forums or researched how others may or may not have got your exact modem working??
<pan_> does powertop really work in saving battery life on a laptop? anyone here use it?
<JimmyDee> actually I came here first, this is where the smart people hang
<zcat[1]> JimmyDee: from the CD.. you can't. You at the very least will need to install the build-essential stuff and compile a driver module.
<Kohlrak> Can anyone tell me how to get firefox to stop crashing when using Anthy as an IME?
<Shark_7-11> i are smartt
<JimmyDee> you are smart, you make us go
<xuflash> Kohlrak:  I don't get anything when I do that.  It's trying to connect.  I get a message that it can't identify the remote and is defaulting to 10.64.64.64.
<Kohlrak> xuflash: what are you trying to do again?
<PostersandGuitar> Are the connectors for a small laptop-type hard drive the same as for a desktop's hard drive?
<xuflash> I'm trying to get my ATT USB connector to connect to the Internet.  I can communicate with the device and it is communicating with ATT, but isn't completing the setup.
<Shark_7-11> PostersandGuitar: not mine
<pan_> anyone know how to declock in ubuntu?
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: no
<Kohlrak> xuflash: what setup? what's ATT stand for?
<PostersandGuitar> thanks
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: you can get adaptors
<PostersandGuitar> Ok.
<yofel> pan_: declock? (cpu?)
<JimmyDee> would a total full up install maybe automagically make the modem work?
<pan_> yeah
<PostersandGuitar> Is it possible to boot from a USB?
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: yes
<PostersandGuitar> Hmm
<yofel> pan_: try 'sudo cpufreq-selector -g powersave'
<JimmyDee> yes in bios check usb as the first boot device
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: your BIOS needs to support it, you'll see the option if you go to the boot section
<Pretto> via VT6120 nic doesn't work as expected.. what  could be?
<leslieviljoen> PostersandGuitar: most newish computers support it
<xuflash> Kohlrak: AT&T (formerly Cingular Wireless).  I get an address for my machine of 166.x.y.z, I get the DNS IP addresses from them, but there is no "default remote address".
<PostersandGuitar> sweet
<JimmyDee> dingular should be 66 or 67
<JimmyDee> getting 169 maybe?
<Kohlrak> xuflash: i need lots more information on the device before i can google it.
<bull66> ciao
<Distort1> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2"  AFAIK, every libasound2 package is installed, suggestions? >>
<shark711_> ok if my X server start up in a resolution that is to large for my screen, how can i change the resolution from the shell?
<JimmyDee> ok I am lost
<JimmyDee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tundrayeti311> shark711_: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart x-server
<xuflash> Kohlrak:  I can copy the output from pppd to a buffer somewhere.
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: I dont see resolution there
<JimmyDee> its under device
<tschlr> Hi. I'm having issues with apt-get, could anyone help me?
<tschlr> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main binutils 2.18.1~cvs20080103-0ubuntu1
<tschlr>   Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<tschlr> things like that
<Shark_7-11> let me check again
<JimmyDee> tschlr: did you bork apt again?
<tschlr> no its a fresh ubuntu installation
<Tundrayeti311> shark711_: Well, there should be, it should list a range of valid resolutions... you could also run the reconfigure as was suggested
<tschlr> but the network's firewall/security is pretty tight although it should be allowed and seems fine
<JimmyDee> ok what issues are you experiencing?
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: reconfigure?
<Tundrayeti311> Shark_7-11:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tschlr> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/binutils/binutils_2.18.1~cvs20080103-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<tschlr> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<tschlr> same stuff
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: http://pastebin.comf152194c2
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: http://pastebin.com/f152194c2
<tschlr> I am not sure wether it's the mirrors or our conncetion
<JimmyDee> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and kill the CD line
<tschlr> keeps saying 97% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]                        62B/s 0s
<tschlr>  at one
<B3z3rk3r> Amsterdam?
<tschlr> I tried to google the error and came to some forums etc but that wouldn't help me out much either
<JimmyDee> then sudo apt-get update
<JimmyDee> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<tschlr> update does not work correctly
<tschlr> thats what i was trying to say
<Gehaktbal> i thought it was better to use aptitude nowadays
<pan_> how do i convert khz to mhz?
<unop> Gehaktbal, on debian
<JimmyDee> youre locking up when it hunts the cd
<badfish> anybody know where firefox stores settings and bookmarks?
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: xserver-org not installed it says
<pan_> woops mhz to khz
<Gehaktbal> unop: why not on ubuntu?
<JimmyDee> in hell badfish, in hell
<unop> badfish, ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profilename>/
<Odd-rationale> pan_: google?
<Tundrayeti311> Shark_7-11: Its not that I didn't believe you :) You'll need to get that information added... this is how to change res ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<tschlr> JimmyDee; cdrom is already disabled
<JimmyDee> shark sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<unop> Gehaktbal, on ubuntu, apt-get is suggested over aptitude - only as a matter of policy tho
<Shark_7-11> Tundrayeti311: tx   chating from the shell so its gonna be difficult but wil try it
<tschlr> i think it has something to do with the multiverse mirrors
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: try another mirror? certain sources have problems from time to time.
<Kohlrak> xuflash: i need to know about the device. The model number, etc...
<JimmyDee> multiverse? must be alot of lines on that mirror
<Gehaktbal> why is that? if aptitude is technicaly better then why use it on debian and apt-get on ubuntu
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: it may also be a proxy issue
<Gehaktbal> makes no sense to me
<LordMetroid> What is special about these special server computer systems?
<tschlr> No proxy is being used
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: try taking out the 'us' at the start of the path on every repo in sources.list
<JimmyDee> memory allocation, timing
<Shark_7-11> ..... *sigh*
<unop> Gehaktbal, aptitude isn't technically better - it just does things differently - that doesn't make apt-get any redundant
<Gehaktbal> is apt-get stil in development then?
<JimmyDee> aptitude is for lusers and making meth freaks crazy
<unop> Gehaktbal, sure, yea
<tschlr> ARH its pissin me off
<unop> JimmyDee, that's not needed here
<tschlr> 97% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] << somehow it times out
<JimmyDee> sorry
<tschlr> i just removed the .us
<tschlr> us.*
<LjL> #ubuntu-offtopic for all your aptitude vs apt-get flamewars needs!
<sledge> Whats a good PAINT program for ubuntu
<_some0ne> hey guys, i followed all the instructions on this page (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4823915&postcount=675) in trying to get ALSA to work, but when i came to 'make menuconfig' part, i get the following errors: http://pastebin.ca/1217296
<LjL> sledge: "good" as in "full of features", or "good" as in "just like MS Paint", assuming that's what a paint program means?
<Gehaktbal> LjL: sorry i don't want to start a flamewar or something. This is just new info for me and i really thought to have read that apt-get was deprecated
<sledge> Ljl i dunno i  want to create pictures for my web pages
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: and? did you update? did it work?
<monstro> Hi all,
<tschlr> no
<tschlr> doesnt work .
<LjL> Gehaktbal: i'm not sure how really deprecated it is even in debian. anyway, it's actively being developed in ubuntu, the "autoremove" feature is new for instance
<tschlr> and its pissin me off
<monstro> The Kubuntu 8.10 is Live CD?
<LjL> sledge: gnome or kde?
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: same error?
<tuxy> i was following the directions from this site and now i dont see any menu bars on some of my applications http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<sledge> LJL gnome
<tuxy> anybody?
<tschlr> E: Package gcc has no installation candidate
<tschlr>  now it cant even find gcc
<tschlr> ..<
<LjL> !gimp > sledge    (sledge, see the private message from Ubotu) if you want something full featured
<ubottu> sledge, please see my private message
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: gcc is not installed by default
<sledge> KDE runs in this ubuntu ultimate
<Jimminy_Cricket> does anyone know how to get a password that has been saved out of the ubuntu keyring??
<LjL> !info gpaint > sledge if you want something dead simple
<tschlr> i know .
<tschlr> apt-get install gcc does not find gcc
<tschlr> the whole fucking apt-get is fucked up
<LjL> !language | tschlr
<ubottu> tschlr: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> tschlr: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tschlr> dude this is irc
<LjL> tschlr: so?
<leslieviljoen> !language tschlr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language tschlr
<Jimminy_Cricket> anyone?
<danbh_intrepid> !info gcc | tschlr
<ubottu> tschlr: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.62ubuntu6)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.3-1ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<tschlr> oh. my. god.
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: install build-essential
<LjL> tschlr, come back when you've pastebinned your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tschlr> it DOESNT work
<tschlr> yeah im trying
<LjL> leslieviljoen, if he can't install gcc, he can't install build-essential either
<monstro> the Kubuntu 8.10 is Live CD?
<brontos> good day all.  I mounted a drive right clicked the icon and changed some of the parameters under the volume tab.  Now I can't mount my drive.  How would I restore/change the parameters now?
<LjL> monstro: i don't know, since it's not out yet. ask in #ubuntu+1, they might predict the future
<Jimminy_Cricket> does anyone know how to get a password that has been saved out of the ubuntu keyring??
<leslieviljoen> k
<tschlr> http://rafb.net/p/weqrUG93.html
<tschlr> thats my sources.list
<leslieviljoen> tschlr: is this before you removed the us.*, or did you put it back?
<LjL> tschlr: that looks good. what happens when you type "sudo apt-get update"? any errors?
<oxeimon> how do you list the contents of a library?
<oxeimon> ie, a library you created using ar ruv libname *.o
<ColonelPanik> Anyone know how to set the fan speed?
<tschlr> lemme get the output  LjL
<Kasle> Got a little problem here. When i'm trying to install Ubuntu Hardy Heron. it simply doesn't work. It keeps telling me something about an error with USB port 3 - 8. The install finishes, but i cant boot it. When i boot safemode it keep telling me the same errors... Any suggestions please?=)
<jasuus> im having difficulties setting up online banking with gnucash, anyone done this before?
<tschlr> LjL: http://rafb.net/p/NiQYLx75.html
<Kasle> no one?
<LjL> ColonelPanik: there is a "fancontrol" script in the "lm-sensors" package
<tschlr> Kasle, any devices plugged in the usb ports?
<leslieviljoen> Kasle: can you give the exact output (using pastebin if it's more than a line)
<ColonelPanik> LjL:  Thanks
<Kasle> leslieviljoen: i cant exacley copy it... it is the only error message i get
<Kasle> tschlr: yes. My keybord, mouse stuff like that
<LjL> tschlr: so you didn't have to hit ctrl+c to make it go on, it just unlocked itself eventually? it still errors out if you type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"?
<orangefly> i've looked it up and people claim to have gotten them to work, but has anyone here gotten ubuntu to work with lexmark z715 and p4350 printers....???....
<tschlr> well yeah, seems like it eventually times out
<LjL> ColonelPanik: of course you can set the fan manually too by changing something in /sys or /proc, but i don't remember what it is. you can probably read that script's code to find out
<tschlr> and then pops the rest up
<tschlr> let me get you the output of that, it said something with apt-get update and --fix-missing aswel but well, doesnt work but hold on
<LordDicranius> how do I find all the iptable command already implemented on a machine?
<LjL> LordDicranius: eh?
<orangefly> where is the list of lexmark printers that work....i can't seem to find it....
<tschlr> LjL; could you or someone else run apt-get update to see if the mirrors i am using are working, so wether it is a problem at my network or not
<leslieviljoen> LordDicranius: iptables -L
<LjL> tschlr: yeah, moment
<tschlr> stuck again at the 2nd file it tries to get
<leslieviljoen> LordDicranius: for the NAT table, iptables -t nat -L
<tschlr> waiting for further output
<phoenix> anyone here play around with mad wifi before?
<LjL> tschlr: apparently it's working fine for me with your sources.list. are you behind a DSL router?
<LordDicranius> leslieviljoen: thx :-)
<tschlr> its routered yes
<tschlr> mm now i didnt see errors
<tschlr> except the long waiting again
<LjL> tschlr: some routers have a problem with apt-get, they can't handle the fast connections that APT does (or at least, their DNS servers can't)
<zabbadapp> what could be accessing my second HD and prevent it from ever spinning down? if I force it with hdparm -y it will stop, but spin up a couple of seconds later. It only has backup files and is rarely used. XFS and mounted with noatime.
<leslieviljoen> LordDicranius: ok!
<tschlr> ill pass that on to the net admi
<LjL> tschlr: try editing /etc/resolv.conf and putting 212.245.255.2 instead of your router's DNS, then running "sudo apt-get update" real quick (or the DNS will be overwritten with your router's again)
<tschlr> n
<tschlr> lemme give it a shot
<SOGisstillaround> can someone tell me if this  root=UUID=fccafcc7-d7cc-4594-9459-a8f0db7b9f7f    will always change? Because I can't boot back in there, and I figure it's this problem, but I don't know what this root is supposed to be, because I use the Alternative CD to isntall
<Qster> what is the default chmod for a user directory?
<tschlr> wow
<snova> Qster: 755
<Qster> thank you
<tschlr> alot of errors though LjL
<snova> Qster: why?
<LjL> tschlr: paste them
<tschlr>   Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com'
<tschlr> etc
<Qster> mine got changed and i couldnt figure out the correct #
<LjL> tschlr: with the dns i gave you?
<tschlr> yes
<snova> Qster: oh. well, you might also want to consider 700
<LjL> tschlr: uhm ok, perhaps it cannot be used in the US
<selutha> so i am trying to get the wireless working on this hp dv9000; lspci lists it as a " broadcom corporation bcm94311mcg wlan mini-pci (rev 02) and the website "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBroadcom#miniPCI" does not have that exact bcm94311mcq, should i use the bcm4311? or do i have it wrong totally
<LjL> anybody has a DNS server that's open in the US on their hands?
<Pici> tschlr: 4.2.2.1
<tschlr> well he tells me its not a dns issue
<tschlr> ok lemme try
<Qster> snova why is that exactly?
<leslieviljoen> LjL: the apt-get seems to be resolving the address right though?
<tschlr> nope doesnt work
<smultron> i'm trying to get a dell latitude to boot from a USB flash drive with Knoppix.... but it just sits on a blank screen with a cursor blinking in the top left.... any ideas?
<snova> Qster: so other users can't access it. there's not much point on a single user system, though i use 700 anyway
<ajc> ns identify jackie
<tschlr> lol.
<SOGisstillaround> does anyone know if I can change this option root=UUID=fccafcc7-d7cc-4594-9459-a8f0db7b9f7f   to something else? I can't find the number again after I reinstall
<LjL> leslieviljoen: yes, but it freezes up with some of them, and that's typical behavior of some DSL routers' internal DNS proxies
<selutha> and should i be using ndswrapper or is there no need for the work around anymore
<LjL> tschlr, as in, it still can't resolve?
<tschlr> it can resolve
<tschlr> resolving isnt the issue
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: you should set it to the UUID of your root filesystem. Find it out with blkid
<tschlr> it just says 'waiting for headers'
<LjL> tschlr: well it was with the one i gave you
<Qster> snova: familiar with how to share a user directory with windows vista? ive been trying all day all i can get it to say is access denied
<tschlr> ooh
<tschlr> yeah
<mefisto__> SOGisstillaround: are you talking about menu.lst ?
<tschlr> with those it cant resolve
<tschlr> but with the normal one it can
<tschlr> search 6667.eu
<tschlr> nameserver 10.50.0.1
<tschlr> is what is in resolv.conf
<snova> Qster: i think it's samba, but i've never used it
<SOGisstillaround> yes mefisto__ and thanks soundray I guess that UUIQ are different wth differnet isntallation.. um...
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: not necessarily -- but if you format a filesystem, it will get a new UUID
<jerbear> what's the best way to install python 2.6? will there be a package soon?
<therproject> does anyone know a good visual traceroute application?
<SOGisstillaround> I see soundray because I saved the menu.lst then I replace it with the old one... because I tried another disturbution... now it doesn't work... um....
<LjL> tschlr: you've tried other mirrors aside from us.archive.ubuntu.com i understand?
<tschlr> yes
<tschlr> also .nl and without any ltd
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: do you know the device name of your root partition?
<tschlr> even used sources.lists i found on googel
<SOGisstillaround> soundray device name? you mean hda4 ? I installed it to hda4
<RonzO> hey, how do i get wine to recognise a different interface? im trying to get it to see ham0 instead of eth1
<liza0_> are there any disadvantages in running linux guest on a windows host for the purpose of learn about the linux kernel and developing software for linux ?
<drmoque> hi I just installed Ubuntu and am trying to mount a samba share. can someone help me figure out how?
<sledge> i cant believe this GNU doesnt have an UNDO
<sledge> wtf.
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: yes. To boot from your system, you can do this:
<DIFH-iceroot> liza0_: no
<tschlr> LjL; since you have no issues, would you mind sharing your sources.list with me so i can try
<Prose> samba channels seems to be dead, so'ill ask here
<magnet_> drmoque: sudo mount -t smbfs /mnt/MountPoint SAMBASHARE
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: hit Esc during boot to get to the grub menu. On the entry you want to boot, hit E for edit. Then go to the kernel line and hit E again. Edit the root= part of the kernel line to read root=/dev/hda4 (instead of the UUID)
<magnet_> drmoque: see man mount for details
<LjL> tschlr, i have no issues with *your* sources.list, either, for that matter... but ok
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: hit Return, then B to boot.
<Prose> on a samba share, with same user, windows boxes can create folder with files in it while linux machines can only create files or folders but no folders with files in them
<SOGisstillaround> thanks soundray didn't know I can do that :O thanks
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: once you're booted, you can fix menu.lst
<tschlr> yeah but dunno
<liza0_> DIFH-iceroot:ok
<magnet_> sledge: undo what?
<SOGisstillaround> then I don't understand why they use UUID... um... strange
<tschlr> by the way im using the server edition, not sure if that makes any difference
<magnet_> sledge: and what does it have to do with GNU?
<LjL> tschlr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53298/
<soundray> SOGisstillaround: there is a good reason
<LjL> tschlr: it shouldn't
<soundray> !uuid | SOGisstillaround
<ubottu> SOGisstillaround: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<SOGisstillaround> thanks, I am restarting the PC now
<drmoque> magnet: if I use the following command will it mount as samba share or an nfs share. ==>  sudo mount 169.254.244.xx:/zdrive /zdrive
<tschlr> LjL; my netadmin says that its "access denied by remote server"
<pslboy> hi everyone, im a new user from windows platform. ubuntu is quite different from windows in every way, is there any links to a complete ignorant user guide?
<Ace2016_-> hi, welcome to #ubuntu
<pslboy> :)
<Ace2016_-> pslboy: you will find the official documentation here: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<pslboy> thanks
<wastedfluid-lap> hi.  my usb external harddrive disappeared today.  i tried to mount -a, and I get "special drive does not exist".  dmesg verifies ubuntu sees it, by " usb 3-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" after I plug it up.  Any ideas how to get it to come back?
<LjL> tschlr: that's pretty weird
<LjL> tschlr: look, this isn't the best idea i've had in my life, but, try to comment out most of the lines in sources.list and leave only one or two at a time
<tschlr> im using yours atm
<tschlr> in the end it says
<tschlr> Fetched 8349kB in 3min4s (45.3kB/s)
<tschlr> Reading package lists... Done
<tschlr> to me that means there are no updates available
<LjL> tschlr, no, it doesn't mean that
<LjL> tschlr: apt-get update doesn't actually update your packages, it only reads the lists
<LjL> tschlr: you need "apt-get dist-upgrade" to actually start an upgrade process
<tschlr> oh right
<tschlr> yeah
<tschlr> forgot, i've written scripts on my other ubuntu servers with the update and dist-upgrade stuf
<tschlr> anyway i did that, it says fetching and then it stops and says waiting for headers again
<[Solars]> erm whats the 'next' version after 8.04?
<morghanphoenix> how do you remove the recycled folder from an external drive that has been taken off a windows computer?
<LjL> !intrepid > [Solars]    ([Solars], see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> [Solars], please see my private message
<morghanphoenix> trying to remove it gives me errors about read only system files, and that's with a rm -rf /Recycled/
<morghanphoenix> as root
<leslieviljoen> morghanphoenix: is the drive mounted rw?
<JuNiOx> hello guys, how can I create more than 8 loop devices? I've created them via mknod but the system does not allow to use. In others systems I should edit /etc/modules.conf to set "loop max_loop=64" for intance, but this file doesnt exist
<LjL> morghanphoenix, that's a system folder, why do you want to remove it?
<LjL> tschlr: with only one line uncommented?
<Madsy> Does it matter if I fetch packages with both Synaptic and aptitude?
<Pici> Madsy: You can only use one package manager at once, it doesnt matter which though.
<Madsy> Pici: So they don't do the safe-keeping differently?
<Pici> Madsy: Safe keeping?
<tschlr> same, stuck
<adude> i need a program to convert mp3 to midi any suggestions?
<mefisto__> Madsy: they are all APT frontends. they try to reflect that by using names that have APT in them
<Madsy> mefisto__: Sure. I was just warned about mixing apt and aptitude some years ago. Just thought the same thing might be the case for Synaptic.
<noodlesgc> adude not sure if that is really possible
<adude> really, why not.
<seps1816> i think it is im just not sure of the app
<gbear14275> anyone have a guide to changing partition permissions?  I'm having a hard time creating folders and such on a media partition I setup and would like to set the permissions so I have full control (also wondering how authorizations works)
<DIFH-iceroot> noodlesgc: it is possible, there are expensive programs for windws
<jasuus> when i apt-get install <package>  ... how do i find out what files were installed?
<snova> how do i get a list of inserted kernel modules?
<Pici> snova: lsmod
<snova> jasuus: dpkg -L <package>
<DIFH-iceroot> snova: lsmod
<snova> Pici: oh, duh.
<pirmassimo> ciao
<gbear14275> and I don't seem to be able to elevate my permissions to root in ubuntu
<noodlesgc> adude heres an old thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=238997
<jasuus> snova: thnx
<pirmassimo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[Solars]> erm chmod 777 /Recycled/ && rm -rf /Recycled/ might work
<[Solars]> doh damn
<[Solars]> didn't have the chat window scrolled to the bottom
<solaroperator> :DCC CHAT 00000000000000000000000000000000 10
<leslieviljoen> JuNiOx: you can create a /etc/modprobe.conf
<JuNiOx> leslieviljoen: is it going to be read on startup?
<gbear14275> solars... why does that seem like the type of command that is dangerous
<leslieviljoen> JuNiOx: in that file put "options loop max_loop=64"
<leslieviljoen> JuNiOx: yes
<JuNiOx> thanks leslieviljoen !
<leslieviljoen> JuNiOx: see: man modprobe.conf
<JuNiOx> tks =]
<leslieviljoen> JuNiOx: ok!
<leslieviljoen> !sudo | gbear14275
<ubottu> gbear14275: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Zaiden> I need help either fixing pulseaudio or removing
<Zaiden> it*
<gbear14275> as far as modifying permissions though, even though I can't access a mounted partition, if I set azureus to put completed files there will it be allowed to write to that partition, or do i have to set the permissions for the partition
<SadTravels> Okay, i could use some ~SERIOUS~ help, folks. I was trying to fix my ATI driver, and nothing worked, so i turned it off and back on, and now my computer locks up on startup, even with ctrl-alt-f1! I get this black screen with brown markings.
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Owner> hey ther guys, would these two play well together? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227316 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284
<SadTravels> I cant even get to a command prompt. Its terrible.
<cyrusgod> hi ppl
<afeijo> hi folks :)
<leslieviljoen> gbear14275: you can try creating a file there. from command line: touch /path/file
<afeijo> any help with Connection refused msg?
<gbear14275> livecd sadtravels?
<cyrusgod> anyone who help me with rtorrent commands?
<SadTravels> Is there anyway during the bootup process to say "Stop, dont try to start x server, i need the command line"
<afeijo> I cant connect on pop nor imap, even on localhost.  How to free those ports?
<Owner> hey there guys, would these two play well together? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227316 and http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131284
<leslieviljoen> SadTravels: F1 at the boot prompt I believe, you'll get a list of things you can do
<SadTravels> Okay let me try...
<leslieviljoen> SadTravels: oh, sorry
<leslieviljoen> SadTravels: didn't read properly
<Guest83612> hey i just installed ubuntu server and i can't get the internet to work cause my apartment complex makes up open a browser to register our mac address of the machine.. i would like to install a minimal gui from the ubuntu 8.04 desktop cd... i have already done sudo apt-cdrom add but i don't know what to do next
<SadTravels> leslieviljoen: I cant reach the command prompt itself
<DrX> anyone know of an easy way to recursively compare two directories on two drives?
<SadTravels> leslieviljoen: I hit ctrl-shift f1 before it even starts, but once it tries to load the xserver at all, BAM, its out
<DigitalFiz> DrX, maybe rsync could do it im not too familiar with it though, maybe it has a compare only feature
<Owner> no one can help me?
<LjL> DrX: diff?
<afeijo> I cant make dovecot work!!! :(
<LjL> DrX: it's got an -r option
<gbear14275> owner, I think you might be overloading your shiny with those too parts, you would have to wear eye protection to run your board, try ram without chrome
<gbear14275> would probably save you a few bucks too
<Guest83612> can anyone help me?
<Owner> lol
<Owner> gbear, hardware wise, would they work?
<heirenton> :)
<gbear14275> I believe they would yes
<SadTravels> Hey everyone, i entered recovery mode through grub and voila, command prompt. But I really dont know what to do next :/;
<gbear14275> :)
<LjL> Guest83612: you can use a text-mode browser, try w3m or links2 or lynx
<heirenton> someone would for sure!
<Owner> so the ram standard doest matter gbear14275?
<Lynx> Yes... It's me :]
<Guest83612> LjL it ddn't work i didn't get the page
<Lynx> :o
<Zerothis> I have windows, another bare computer, a old windows hard drive, and a USB-IDE cable. No CD drives. Will one of the installers like wabi install ububtu live on the hard drive using the USB-IDE from windows; then I can put the hard drive in the bare computer?
<LjL> SadTravels: probably "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", finding the line that says Driver "fglrx" and changing it into Driver "vesa" would help you reboot into a GUI
<heirenton> I think you helped me before...:)
<gbear14275> RAM standard?
<DIFH-iceroot> Zerothis: why not installing ubuntu from a usb-stick?
 * afeijo scream
<LjL> Guest83612: well if you didn't get your network's page, that would be your network's fault i suppose
<michelecs> Hi Guys. Is the realtime kernel going to appear again after the Beta, or will it just be excluded from Intrepid?
<gbear14275> let me look again but your bus speed and RAM specs seem to match... one sec
<Owner> thanks
<SadTravels> I tried moving my old xorg.conf and nothing was fixed :(
<LjL> Guest83612: you do have to load those browsers using "browsername http://some/web/page" for them to show anything, of course.
<SadTravels> when you disable a restricted driver and then enable it, is something uninstalled in the process?
<LjL> !intrepid > michelecs    (michelecs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> michelecs, please see my private message
<Zerothis> iceroot: i have no stick. but if i were to get one, how would that work?
<michelecs> LjL: thanks
<Scunizi> SadTravels: no it's just not used.
<DIFH-iceroot> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<uffo> hello do kernel 2.6.27 or 26 with 8.04 has Asus xonar support by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card that do not have compiled simple drivers.
<Guest83612> LjL yeah i suppose but do you know how to install packages from cdrom cause i don;t really need the internet after i get a bare gui
<ghostlines> when i use the xen kernel i can't seem to access my server remotely via ssh
<ghostlines> can't get http access either
<gbear14275> I'm sorry no I don't think those will work together, DDR3 RAM will not fit into a DDR2 slot
<Zerothis> thanks iceroot
<DIFH-iceroot> Zerothis: np
<LjL> Guest83612: the very same way you'd install from the internet, "sudo apt-get install <packagename>". i suggest a "sudo apt-get update" first.
<DIFH-iceroot> i love this bot :)
<Owner> okay
<Owner> thanks anyways gbear14275
<Guest83612> LjL yeah i tried that cause i figured it would be the same but it couldn't find the packages
<LjL> Guest83612: then they're not available on the cd, i suppose
<gbear14275> Owner, btw... I don't know what this crowd thinks... but "performance" or "Gaming" RAM is a marketing gimmick most of the time
<LordDicranius> where do I find the IRC logs online for this channel?
<LjL> Guest83612: show me your sources.list
<LjL> !logs > LordDicranius    (LordDicranius, see the private message from Ubotu)
<gbear14275> only when you are worried about overclocking or RAM latency timings do you really have to buy more expensive RAM
<ubottu> LordDicranius, please see my private message
<Scunizi> Guest83612: are you trying to use wireless? (I've come into this late..)
<Guest83612> LjL sorry total noob with the command line cause gedit isn't installed by default so i do know how to open the sources.list file
<takamarou> does anyone here know much about the blackbox windowing manager?  I'm wondering how drastic the change is between the default ubuntu window manager and blackbox.
<Guest83612> Scunizi no i am wired.
<LjL> Guest83612: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> Guest83612: check if the first line is actually the desktop cd line
<Guest83612> LjL that worked
<Guest83612> LjL yes it is the cd
<wilfried> fdgdfhfdh
<LjL> Guest83612: then you're simply looking to install packages that aren't on the cd (or, did you actually remember to type "sudo apt-get update" too?)
<wilfried> sdgsdsdg
<DFlame> wilfried, so you have a problem, or would you just like to spam?
<tschlr> maybe he has a keyboard issue
<mefisto__> perhaps both?
<Scunizi> LjL: not sure if it's on the cd or not but Guest83612 might have better luck with elinks instead of the other text browsers.. it's more intuitive
<uffo> hello do kernel 2.6.27 or 26 with 8.04 has Asus xonar support by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card with hammer that do not have compiled simple drivers.
<Guest83612> LjL when i did the sudo apt-get update all the online repositories failed (as to be expected) but it should have updatd to the cd
<LjL> Guest83612: uhm, yeah it should, but perhaps comment out all the non-cd lines from sources.list and then try again
<Guest83612> LjL the comment is the # symbol right?
<SimplySeth> how to I translate a psk=blahblah key into human readable text ?
<Prose> on a samba share, with same user, windows boxes can create folder with files in it while linux machines can only create files or folders but no folders with files in them
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: yes # is comment
<Guest83612> ok
<takamarou> does anyone know much about the blackbox windowing manager?  I've got a couple questions I'd like answered before I make the switch.
<LjL> Guest83612: mind finding a more original nickname by the way? this one gets in the way of my nick completion :P
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: normally you only need the deb http.....hary... main line
<DIFH-iceroot> hardy
<carlosfss> Hello all, When will be the ubuntu next release?
<noodlesgc> takamarou if you install blackbox you can have gnome/metacity installed at the same time and log into either one
<noodlesgc> !intrepid > carlosfss
<ubottu> carlosfss, please see my private message
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted
<takamarou> noddlesgc, does that setup come with the default install, or am I going to have to change some stuff around before I can do that?
<LjL> DIFH-iceroot: that doesn't work since he can't access the internet
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: this line you need to reomove the # if you are using hardy
<Guest83612> LjL yeah i had a nick but it failed for some reason and diverted to this i'll have to restart my chatzill ato get it back
<DIFH-iceroot> LjL: ohhh
<noodlesgc> takamarou when i installed it it just happened by default.
<takamarou> ok, thanks a lot
<carlosfss> noodlesgc: thanks, i thought that it will be now, in the beguining of the month
<Guest83612> whats the command to install x11 isn't it sudo apt-get install xorg???
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: sorry dont know that you cant access the internet
<noodlesgc> takamarou when you get to the login screen just click the "sessions" button and it should be there.
<Guest83612> DIFH-iceroot its ok that was way back in the convo
<LjL> Guest83612: yeah (although of course that won't get you any real GUI, just the x server)
<amenado> has anyone noticed the recent Gutsy upgrades (several apps) causes the system to freeze? i have to now reboot every day and a half or so...
<h3h_timo> does anyone here have any experience with backing up dvds in ubuntu??
<marnanel> Is there a reason "update-alternatives --list editor" doesn't list gedit if it's installed?
<Guest83612> oh well the x server didn't install anyways
<LjL> marnanel: i think that's not for choosing the visual editor, only the command line one
<Guest83612> cause after that i was going to do just a basic gdm
<amenado> h3h_timo-> you just make a copy thats all
<takamarou> noodlesgc, alright cool.  I'm assuming you're using blackbox.. is the change between blackbox and the default windows manager in hardy a huge difference?
<SimplySeth> oh well :-/
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: you want gnome running?
<h3h_timo> amenado, well I mean with acidrip or dvd::rip
<f190> hello, how do i use rhythmbox or some other package to search for daap itunes shares in hardy?
<marnanel> LjL: thanks.  is there an equivalent for any editor?
<noodlesgc> takamarou Its is actually quite a difference. I didn't like it so I went back to gnome/metacity
<marnanel> LjL: I want to make a list of all installed editors, you see, from a script
<amenado> h3h_timo-> I'd say you just make a copy thats all, nothing magic
<LjL> marnanel: VISUAL is the variable that's supposed to list the preferred X11 editor, but i don't know if there is an update-alternatives to set it
<marnanel> LjL: oh, I know about VISUAL, I want to give them a choice if it's not set
<h3h_timo> amenado, im just having issues with ripping a dvd to avi using acidrip
<uffo> hello do kernel 2.6.27 or 26 with 8.04 has Asus xonar support by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card that do not have compiled simple drivers with .deb or GUI installer.
<l3d> was wondering is there to make a dialog window pop open at a given time using cron ?
<Guest83612> DIFH-iceroot yeah just cause i am planning on using this server as a file (samba) and print server mainly but than i would like to be able to access some media player to play music on. i was just going to set it up on my tv  just so i could see the play list and do it easily
<LjL> marnanel: there is no sure way. your best bet would be to have a list of common (and uncommon) editors, and probe them all with "which" or something
<marnanel> l3d: zenity
<marnanel> LjL: okay, thanks.
<LjL> marnanel: besides, even if you could use update-alternatives, that's not portable
<marnanel> LjL: this is true.
<DIFH-iceroot> Guest83612: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     for installiing x-server with gnome
<marnanel> LjL: (I was going to check for that using which, anyway)
<l3d> marnanel : huh
<kebomix> hello
<kebomix> i have problem with firefox , bookmarks dont appear to me , and history dont appear too !!!1 ,
<marnanel> l3d: what?
<sabaua> hello! i have downloaded all the debs for gimp 2.6, what i have to do now?
<Guest83612> DIFH-iceroot: is still said it couln't find the package
<pasteeater> DIFH-iceroot: Guest17863: ubuntu-desktop is a bit excessive for what you need.  You can install xorg and build up from there depending on what windows manager you prefer.
<l3d> marnanel :nvm I googled zenity I didnt know what you was saying thats all
<thiebaude> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<marnanel> l3d: zenity is the program which makes a dialogue pop up.  Run it from cron.
<l3d> nice thank you
<LjL> marnanel: wait, there is one thing that might help a little... a properly packaged editor "Provides: editor" (though i'm not sure how many editors are properly packaged)
<kebomix> any body can help me here ?
<leslieviljoen> sabaua: dpkg -i <all the debs>
<marnanel> LjL: So I should file bugs against ones like gedit which don't?
<leslieviljoen> sabaua: pardon, you need to sudo that
<uffo> hello do kernel 2.6.27 or 26 with 8.04 has Asus xonar soundcard support in by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card with hammer that do not have compiled simple drivers with .deb or GUI installer
<unknownEVIL> BACKTRACK3 OWNZZ
<sabaua> first i have to change into the folder with the debs
<Guest83612> pasteeater: i am trying to install form the 8.4 desktop cd is there any different command lines?
<leslieviljoen> sabaua: correct!
<alteregoa> is 2.6.27 nvidia tnt2 in the kernel?
<sabaua> thanks
<LjL> marnanel: no, i'm not so 100% sure. maybe only CLI editors (i.e. the ones that are candidates to the EDITOR variable) should provide that
<thiebaude> !backtrack3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backtrack3
<alteregoa> because i can't find proprietary drivers
<kebomix>  i have problem with firefox , bookmarks dont appear to me , and history dont appear too ?!
<alteregoa> Ganjafreak12
<LjL> marnanel: at any rate, aptitude search "~Dprovides:editor" will give you some selection of editors
 * marnanel will contact the gedit people and ask.  Thanks.
 * marnanel nods
<marnanel> thanks
<kebomix> LjL:  i have problem with firefox , bookmarks dont appear to me , and history dont appear too ?
<LjL> kebomix: i don't use firefox, sorry
<kebomix> LjL: ok do u have any other idea about how  to Reinstall it ?
<heirenton> LjL: What is your browser?
<pasteeater> Guest17863: heh.  i forgot that people usually don't use the alternate disc or the mini.iso.  I haven't used the normal disc in years.
<LjL> heirenton: konqueror
<heirenton> kebomix: You can reinstall it from Synaptic, but i don't know if it erase all you want back...
<LjL> kebomix: sure, sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0
<lovre> i have forgot my password for nickserv, what to do
<LjL> kebomix: but i'm not so sure that would help, it's probably a problem with your user
<LjL> lovre: ask in #freenode (if you have an email set on that nick, otherwise tough luck)
<lovre> LjL, thanx
<mefisto__> kebomix: see if you can restore a backup of your bookmarks from Organise Bookmarks...
<taggie> 1
<Guest83612> pasteeater: i was going to use the minimal disk to install everything i needed but my cd burner on my laptop is crap and some stupid ass power fluxuations fail every cd i try to burn has been like that for a couple of months so normally i get by by useing other peoples burners cause hey its no big deal don;t burn tat much so my gf or my roommates comp s fine once and a while untill i...
<Guest83612> ...catually have to get a new burner. he problem. i moved into my apartment a week before my roommates move in. and my  gf is on a trip to her family's house........ so i'm stuck with these cd's for now
<kebomix> for sorry , i dont have backup of it
<kebomix> and it dont save my history
<kebomix> when i open website and reopen it again it dont appear in history
<mefisto__> kebomix: firefox creates backups of your bookmarks. in bookmarks menu, organize bookmarks
<hotrod> hi
<stpere> hi, what tool would you recommend to remaster the ubuntu livecd?
<misterwk1> Hallo, kann hier jemand C Programmieren?
<Guest83612> pasteeater: untill i need to get a new one the problem is that they haven't moved into out apartment for the year yet...
<thiebaude> kebomix:i would re-create your bookmarks then save it on floppy
<leslieviljoen> LjL: thanks for the aptitude tip!
<pasteeater> Guest17863: wow.  that's quite an explanation.
<biggerfisch> does anyone know of a way to diable kde4 desktop effects from the command line?
<hotrod> hi
<gustavonarea> Hi. I need to setup a dual-boot with WIndows Vista and I don't know if it's safe to resize the Windows partition with the Ubuntu installer. Is there any risk to loose information THanks in advance
<linkmaster03> Why is my desktop showing my normal launchers as text .desktop files?
<maha> why the hell
<Pnux> hey, is there any way to install previous versions of packages in the synaptic repo?
<kebomix> yeah
<gustavonarea> This is the first time in many years that I setup a dual boot...
<maha> the livecd wont even load in boot, but it will load just fine in vmware
<maha> stupid!!!!!!
<leslieviljoen> misterwk1: ja!
<kebomix> but why it dont save history anymore ?
<hotrod> hi
<thiebaude> gustavonarea:just don't resize it too small
<Guest83612> pasteeater: yeah i'm in a very weird predicament.... so i commented out all the repositories except the cdrom so is there a way to list all the packages i could install will apt-get ****** (somthing)???
<kebomix> and it dont accept new bookmarks
<mefisto__> gustavonarea: it's pretty safe, but there is a risk. if you can't afford to lose the data, backup first
<heirenton> kebomix: Did you install any new addons?
<kebomix> no
<leslieviljoen> misterwk1: but that is a bit off topic, and we're mostly english here too
<[Solars]> anyone familiar with WINE?
<LjL> !anyone
<leslieviljoen> [Solars]: ja!
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kebomix> i dont know why it dont save new bookmarks or new history ! , and me old history disappeard
<misterwk1> leslieviljoen: gibt es eine Funktion die wie system() arbeitet aber nich wartet bis der Befehl ausgeführt wurde sondern gleich weiter im Programm geht
<gustavonarea> thiebaude, mefisto__: ok, thank you!
<LjL> !de | misterwk1
<ubottu> misterwk1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maha> live cd wont go past "starting deferrence execution scheduler atd [OK]
<rampageoberon> Hi, I started to have problems with samba shares after installing wine. The shares would not mount but as soon as i delete wine its fine. what could the problem be?
<icqnumber> maha, looks like a bios setting you need to configure, to boot from a cd rom, or a bios update you need, because your box is too old...
<biggerfisch> is there a way to diable kde4 desktop effects from the command line?
<Chowder> y do I get hassled in Debian for asking a question?
<Chowder> * #Debian
<leslieviljoen> kebomix: in future you may want to try delicious
<LjL> biggerfisch: don't know, try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<[Solars]> leslieviljoen I was wondering if Fritz and chessbase would work in wine
<maha> icqnumber its NOT too old..
<LjL> Chowder: that's not a question we can answer here ;)
<kebomix> wut is delicious ?
<pal> how to start cdemu-daemon? I have installed it but it not launch
<Luminerd__> Hello all, Ubuntu here is running at like 640x480. I have nvidia gfx and I ran nvidia xconfig but still have the issue
<leslieviljoen> [Solars]: no idea, did you check the appdb?
<biggerfisch> ok
<heirenton> kebomix. Online bookmarking
<mefisto__> kebomix: try foxmarks extension for firefox
<kebomix> aha
<trebnoj> How can I install a *.bundle file?
<kebomix> umm
<hotrod> im rodney
<Chowder> f****** tards...all I ask how to solve a printer problem because everyone here is busy. But since I'm an ubuntu user...all of a sudden they can't help me
<Luminerd__> It was working before but the new monitor wouldn't take the refresh rate >_<
<[Solars]> leslieviljoen i have not yet, just starting to investigate before i fill up my hdd's
<kebomix> if i deleted firefox and deleted its saves and installed it again
<kebomix> would it work good
<espacious> are there some problems with 8.10 beta?
<LjL> rampageoberon: wine doesn't seem to depend on or conflict with anything related with samba... does it happen if you install wine but never start it?
<espacious> md5 is ok but after burning cd check outputs an error
<LjL> !intrepid > espacious    (espacious, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> espacious, please see my private message
<leslieviljoen> misterwk1: sorry, German's a stretch, Afrikaans is as far as I go. Try english?
<Chowder> espacious, it's a beta, you should expect problems
<Deiselton> guys i need some help... im using ubuntu 8.05 'Hardy" with the 172.* nvidia forceware drivers..... i think the X server with nvidia is setting my --root wallpaper... i can find any other program that might be doing it...
<Deiselton> is there a way to find out what is seeting my wallpaper?
<heirenton> kebomix: If it is about firefox, it would work for sure. But somehow it sounds it is not exactly about Firefox.
<rampageoberon> LjL: I just installed it but did not start it and it would not let the share mount
<hotrod> ha
<espacious> aha saw the bot msg...
<espacious> thanks
<lovre_> thanks
<bobertdos> gustavonarea: There is SOME risk associated with it, but if you let the installer handle it itself, it usually turns out okay.
<leslieviljoen> kebomix: an online bookmark service with a firefox plugin that makes it quick and easy
<mefisto__> kebomix: did you find any backups of your bookmarks?
<trebnoj> ﻿How can I install a *.bundle file?
<kebomix> no
<rampageoberon> LjL: so yes to your question
<kebomix> heirenton: aha , so wut is the problem ?
<gbear14275> how do I give an application write permission on another drive?
<leslieviljoen> [Solars]: appdb is the best place to look
<redf1sh> trebnoj: isn't that an osx thingy?
<heirenton> kebomix: I don't knowi but i am on the LjL's side. I think it is something about user.
<trebnoj> redf1sh: I dunno the file is from vmware
<uffo> hello do kernel 2.6.27 or 26 with 8.04 has Asus xonar soundcard support in by default then i know to crush that stupid Creative x-fi card with hammer that do not have compiled simple drivers with .deb or GUI installer.
<kebomix> when i try to remove firefox from add and remove programs it tell me "Cannot remove 'firefox-3.0'"
<heirenton> kebomix: Because it sounds like you are in with another user and trying to reach other users bookmarks.
<kjetil1001> Help guys! ive tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 beta, which left system in unusable state. Will not boot, saying cannot find screen *No device found). Now running from 8.04 CD. What to do &apart from reinstall 8.04_(
<bobertdos> gbear14275: What do you mean?
<trebnoj> it said it was for linux 32 bit
<mefisto__> kebomix: look in your firefox profile dir for *.json files , ~/.mozilla/firefox/somethingrandom.default/bookmarkbackups/
<redf1sh> trebnoj: yeah is an osx isntaller or similar: http://www.fileinfo.net/extension/bundle
<kitche> kjetil1001: #ubuntu+1 for help with 8.10
<kebomix> Couldn't find "/home/ahmed/.mozilla/firefox...andom.default/bookmarkbackups".
<redf1sh> trebnoj: your trying to install vmware on ubuntu?
<LjL> rampageoberon: are you using names or IP's to access your shared computers?
<hotrod> hllo
<Luminerd__> What can I do? Running at a really low resolution
<rampageoberon> LjL: names
<kebomix> i cant remove firefox
<LjL> rampageoberon: try with IPs. WINE depends on something called "winbond" that has to do with NetBIOS(?) name resolution
<hotrod> ha
<trebnoj> redf1sh: well, it looks like its created by apple or something, but the site I got this from clearly lists it as a 32-bit linux applications
<mefisto__> kebomix: somethingrandom means it will be a dir with a random name
<heirenton> kebomix: Are you only user using that computer or?
<trebnoj> redf1sh: yes i am trying to install vmware workstation on ubuntu hardy
<hotrod> ?
<Luminerd__> Is there a way to test my monitors optimum refresh rate??
<leslieviljoen> hotrod: got something on your mind?
<Deiselton> anyone know how to set your desktop??? im talking from the command line?... cause i used the --root command and nothing changed like something else was setting it
<Deiselton> any ideas?
<kebomix> no my brother use it , but dont know wut he did
<rampageoberon> LjL: Oh okay, i'll try ip's. But out of curiosity if i just do \\pcname i can access it and see the shared folders - thats expected right?
<bobertdos> !x |  Luminerd__
<ubottu> Luminerd__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Trajkovic> hello. I have got a USB from my teacher. But he has installed ubuntu on it. but since I use ubuntu on my computer at home I dont need the ubuntu on my usb. But now I got a problem. can delete the files.. saying I dont got permisson to delete the so I try to write sudo chmod -R 755 /media/casper-rw... anyone may kno what is wrong?
<jrib> Deiselton: set the proper gconf key (don't know it offhand)
<LjL> Luminerd__: what's an "optimum" refresh rate?
<redf1sh> trebnoj: hrm, I'm pretty sure bundles just for osx. linux client lives here though: http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/
<LjL> rampageoberon: do it from where?
<hotrod> ha
<thiebaude> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<rampageoberon> LjL: my laptop running win XP
<LjL> rampageoberon: well from XP, sure
<redf1sh> trebnoj: tarball you extract and run installers from. Kinda inconveneint but not too hard.
<Luminerd__> Ljl I just want to run a higher resolution than 640x480!!
<heirenton> kebomix: If you can login with your brothers account, check how his firefox doin?
<rampageoberon> LjL: I just can't enter the shared directory
<LjL> Luminerd__: that has little to do with optimum refresh rates
<kebomix> no , we have same account
<hotrod> tess
<rampageoberon> LjL: \\pcname works but \\pcname\share won't. trying the ip's now
<Trajkovic> anyone knows the problem on my question?
<LjL> rampageoberon: i see now. in that case, you'll probably not have any better luck with IPs
<mon^rch> how stable is the next release atm?
<LjL> rampageoberon: but then i haven't the slighest idea what that could be due to
<Luminerd__> Ljl well it worked fine on a 19" monitor but then brought it to a smaller one and it said it was out of range
<bobertdos> mon^rch: not perfectly
<LjL> !intrepid > mon^rch    (mon^rch, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> mon^rch, please see my private message
<mefisto__> kebomix: if you want, PM me and I'll help you find your bookmarks
<rampageoberon> LjL: Oh ok, thanks for trying :)
<Deiselton> ﻿jrib: its gconf-editor and setting nautilis to not show desktop... already did that didnt work
<redf1sh> Trajkov: are you just trying to wipe the usb key?
<trebnoj> redf1sh: ok, but that site just links to the same basic page I was on with an .rpm and a .bundle file avaliable.  I've tried to use alien to convert the file but it doesnt seem to work... I can see the file created while alien is working, but when it finishes the file disappears.  So I thought I'd try the .bundle instead
<Deiselton> still shows the desktop.. any other ideas?
<Luminerd__> Ljl so I changed the rate to 31.5 but now I can only get low red
<leslieviljoen> rampageoberon: you'll have less luck with numerical ips
<heirenton> trajkovic: If you want to remove all files you can use Gparted for it...
<LjL> Luminerd__: 31.5 is a hideous refresh rate, if that's the *vertical* rate. try 60Hz.
<redf1sh> trebnoj: hrm, I've only ever downloaded the tarball for server, not workstation.
<rampageoberon> leslieviljoen: why is that? and do you know how to fix it?
<Trajkovic> redf1sh: Yea i'm trying to get it clean from everything so I can use it for other school stuff.
<hotrod> hi
<Trajkovic> heirenton: aha okey, can give it a try.
<jrib> Deiselton: what is the output of 'gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop'?
<thiebaude> hi hotrod
<Luminerd__> Ljl no sorry that is horiz. Vert is 50-150
<bobertdos> Trajkovic: then yeah, like we've been saying, just wipe it with gparted
<leslieviljoen> rampageoberon: no, sorry, I only caught the end of the conversation. I do know that I've tried numerical ip's with samba many times and it relies on the netbios names
<trebnoj> redfish: yeah i just got vmware server, but it doesnt work with my ipod touch, which is mostly the reason I want to use it for.  I don't understand why that instal came in a tar.gz but not this one.
<Deiselton> jrib: false is what it returns
<redf1sh> Trajkovic: Yeah, you could just reformat it. Safer than rm -r -ing it.
<leslieviljoen> rampageoberon: are you trying to mount a SMB share?
<jrib> Deiselton: what command are you running to attempt to change the background?
<bobertdos> Trajkovic: safer AND easier, really
<Trajkovic> bobertdos: yep, will try it ;)
<rampageoberon> leslieviljoen: yes
<redf1sh> trebnoj: no clue, they might just be lazy :p. This might help with the rpm :s http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<SexyKen> I'm trying to get Dual Monitors to work.  I've got one hooked up to a GeForce 8500GT and the other is hooked up to the Onboard GeForce 8200, however, nvidia-settings only recognizes GPU0 and Screen0
#ubuntu 2008-10-03
<redf1sh> trebnoj: though making an rpms much more annoying than a tarball
<SexyKen> Anyone have any ideas?
<trebnoj> redf1sh: yeah i noticed.  thx for the help!
<Deiselton> jrib: ﻿gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<Deiselton> srry
<rampageoberon> leslieviljoen: the shared folders are accessible fine before wine is installed. after installing wine it can't seem to mount the shared folders
<redf1sh> trebnoj: good luck!
<Deiselton> jrib; /xscreensaver/glmatrix -root
<jrib> Deiselton: erm.  That's your command?
<Deiselton> thats what i read to do
<maco> can someone help me with using ubuntu-vm-builder?  it won't accept "sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm intrepid"
<hotrod> hi
<jrib> Deiselton: what's the output?
<Deiselton> jrib... says i just have to set the -root
<blbrown> I am using ubuntu and firefox3; I just wrote a long blog entry (several pages) and firefox locked up.  Anyone know a command to unlock it, so I don't lose what I wrote
<jrib> Deiselton: pastebin the full command and full output
<jrib> !pastebin > Deiselton
<ubottu> Deiselton, please see my private message
<blbrown> Actually, I have two instances of firefox, maybe If I close the offending instance
<DigitalFiz> no it'll ask to force quit and kill both firefox's
<DigitalFiz> try and kill the plugin if its flash or something
<blbrown> DigitalFiz, cool, how would I kill the plugin.  I bet that is the offending entity
<Ryuho-campus> hey does 510MB and 1GB of RAM make a lot of difference in Xubuntu on eeepc like hardware?
<Lamo> any easy way to easily turn on/off the touchpad on a laptop? for some reason while I'm typing my cursor will appear somewhere else?
<Deiselton> jrib: dont worry about it.... i figured it out... i wasnt running gconf with the sudo command so it was just changing back to show desktop everytime i tried to set it... kinda wierd
<Deiselton> but its fixed now... thanks
<thiebaude> ryuho-campus:more ram is better
<cking> .
<jrib> Deiselton: you shouldn't need to do that... especially since it returned false when you queried its value
<Ryuho-campus> thiebaude, right, but is it worth the $50?
<hotrod> hllo
<DigitalFiz> blbrown, check top see if you see anything for flash
<Deiselton> i had the same problem with wine...
<bobertdos> !touchpad | Lamo
<ubottu> Lamo: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jrib> Deiselton: you're doing something wrong if you need to sudo gconf and wine
<Deiselton> wouldnt change the user.def file unless i was sudo
<thiebaude> ryuho-campus:you mean to go from 512 to 1 gb
<airtonix> Ryuho-campus, more ram is always useful...
<Mr_Fixit> how can i test someone's ports?
<bobertdos> Lamo: either that or I'm guessing there's something under System->Preferences->Mouse
<nalioth> if your machine spontaneously shuts down, where are the logs kept for that?
<PhaquiLaptop> Hey ya'll. I'm using wine to play warcraft 3, but I have to play it in a window. Is there any way to keep the mouse from leaving the warcraft 3 window when I'm playing?
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, not that i am aware of
<georgy_28> ! nmap | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap
<jrib> Deiselton: check your permissions of files in your home directory.  They shouldn't be owned by root: find ~ ! -user $USER
<Lamo> ﻿bobertdos: thanks didn't notice anything under mouse. thought I remember there being a specific app for it.
<Mr_Fixit> thanks georgy_28
<georgy_28> Mr_Fixit, : use nmap
<PhaquiLaptop> airtonix, can't you think of anything? :(
<Ryuho-campus> thiebaude, yes, from 510MB to 1GB does it make a noticeable difference if i'm just browsing web and playing music
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, I always played wow on a dual screen set in window mode so i could use vent and firefox...
<bobertdos> nalioth: /var/logs contains every log in the OS, pretty much
<PhaquiLaptop> I know there exist dosens of these programs for windows...
<nalioth> bobertdos: any idea which one to look at ?
<PhaquiLaptop> yes airtonix, but in wow it isn't critical that the mouse can't leave the window
<PhaquiLaptop> in warcraft 3, for instance, it is
<thiebaude> ryuho-campus:im stuck at 512 until i get another motherboard
<Deiselton> jrib: any chance you know how to force the screensaver to the second screen on my dual screen system?
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, postal2 has the same problem...even in single screen mode...with other quirks
<Mr_Fixit> man nmap
<Mr_Fixit> oops lol wrong screen..
<PhaquiLaptop> okay yeah
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, not entirely
<PhaquiLaptop> but this is a known problem it seems
<PhaquiLaptop> why isn't there any fixes? :(
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, it's an issue with wine and the game...
<jrib> Deiselton: depends on your setup.  Try setting the appropriate DISPLAY value (echo $DISPLAY on your second screen and see if it's different than when you do it on the first screen)
<PhaquiLaptop> isn't there a functionality in gnome or anything?
<bobertdos> nalioth: not really, I'd guess boot, syslog, or syslog.0, maybe faillog..........
<PhaquiLaptop> it isn't an issue with wine and the game, because the game doesn't have that feature
<jrib> nalioth: a crash or your system just decided to shutdown?
<PhaquiLaptop> wine works perfectly. the game works perfectly.
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, it is an issue with wine, since it's "dont let mouse leave window" feature doesnt work
<PhaquiLaptop> ooh.. yes, I have tried that feature
<PhaquiLaptop> but there should exist some sort of other solution..
<nalioth> jrib: it did not shutdown properly.  it did what it would do if you unplugged it.  CLICK
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, i assume your running with only one monitor and the wine screen is not using 'emulate virtual desktop' ?
<PhaquiLaptop> like an external program, or an option in gnome, for instance
<nalioth> jrib: twice today
<AnonymousOne> Any grand programs for making bar graphs
<PhaquiLaptop> that is correct, airtonix
<khanfused> I've got one that seemed simple until I chased it a while.  I've got a fresh-out-of-the-package Lenovo Thinkpad T-61 ( w ) NVIDIA video board, that won't switch resolutions from 1280x800  up to 1680 x  whatever-resolution-scales-up.  It won't even see that it CAN go above 1280.  I've already loaded the NVIDIA binary drivers, along with all of the other kubuntu restricted extras.  Have also pulled in the nvidia drivers from 
<nalioth> bobertdos: thanks for the help, but none of the logs to back to before this current session  :(
<pan_> can i add space to ubuntu's drive?
<jrib> nalioth: I'd add /var/log/messages to the list bobertdos gave.  Are you sure it isn't overheating?
<pan_> if i have xtra space
<pan_> it wont let me using ubuntu live cd
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, the issue is related(i assume) to how the mouse still sends movement vectors even though its at the edge of a screen...this is wines fault
<pan_> do i have to use gparted boot disk?
<nalioth> jrib: see last message (and no, it's a Powermac with nice automatic fans)
<bobertdos> AnonymousOne: OpenOffice should be able to do that at least on a basic level
<jrib> nalioth: fans do fail
<AnonymousOne> bobertdos, yes, it isn't pretty enough for my likings ;)
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, have you enabled all your repositories and searched with synaptics?
<eris> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/228416/comments/4  <- anyone have any experience with resolving this issue "Hash Sum mismatch on some packages, but CD checksum OK"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228416 in ubuntu "8.04 (alternate CD) Installation step failed (dup-of: 219059)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219059 in pkgsel "alternate installer: installation step failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<PhaquiLaptop> so there is no other external programs that can prevent this from happening?
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, i assume your looking for a application based solution and not something that can be viewed in a webbrowser?
<eris> seems to be something to do with sata/ide cdrom
<nalioth> jrib: this happened a couple years ago, too.  'bad ppc kernel'
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, not that i am aware of
<PhaquiLaptop> oh well.. okay, thank you for your time
<DigitalFiz> 7does ubuntu have a identd running by default? if not what should i use and how do i enable it
<AnonymousOne> airtonix, actually I would like to make it into an image for a webpage, but if their are any programs to make a graph that can be viewed in a website, that would work as well
<airtonix> PhaquiLaptop, if you find out let me know or post on the forums please
<PhaquiLaptop> hehe
<PhaquiLaptop> Will do
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, there are a few options...
<Finiras> how do i minimize a fullscreen application such as a video game? like alt+tab in windows
<Mr_Fixit> georgy_28, have you used nmap before??
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, let me retrieve a link for you
<georgy_28> Mr_Fixit, : yes
<heirenton> khanfused: I should add resolutions to xorg.conf for this
<AnonymousOne> ok
<Mr_Fixit> georgy_28, it says all ports scanned are closed... but i know very well they are not
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<AaronMT> !cow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cow
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, what kind of data are you using to create the graphs?
<georgy_28> Mr_Fixit, : just give the right options ...
<LaQuirrELL> hello all
<AnonymousOne> airtonix, er? just simple numbers
<Finiras> how do i minimize a fullscreen application such as a video game? like alt+tab in windows
<jrib> nalioth: you could let it run off of a known good version of the live cd and see if it happens still.  Then you would be closer to knowing if it's a hardware issue (I'd run a memtest and check the fans).  No ideas otherwise about getting more info though
<LaQuirrELL> anyone here that can talk to me about ntfs-config and the fstab file?
<jrib> LaQuirrELL: best to just ask the channel your question
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, i meant is the source financial from an existing spreadsheet in openoffice for example or something like a network bandwidth log?
<LaQuirrELL> k ty
<AnonymousOne> No
<cking> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nalioth> jrib: i doubt it's the fans ( i can hear them spin up and down )
<airtonix> !info wip | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: wip (source: wip): Interactive graphic plotting package for high quality output. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2p3-9 (hardy), package size 899 kB, installed size 1276 kB
<khanfused> heirenton -- the default xorg.conf doesn't seem to HAVE any defined video modes (resolutions) ... which is the first time I've seen that conf without them.
<AnonymousOne> Thanks
<khanfused> ... strange
<mefisto__> Finiras: not all games will work the same way. some let you alt+tab, some switch from windowed to fullscreen with alt+enter or F11 or some other key
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, theres more
<LaQuirrELL> i have two files   1] fstab    2] fstab.pre-ntfs-config     both contain hardrive info    is this normal?
<nalioth> jrib: i thought some logs were supposed to survive across a sudden shutdown ( so you could diagnose this type of behavior )
<AnonymousOne> ok
<Luminerd__> I need to connect to a printer, a big one. It supposedly has it's own ip and whatnot. Don't even know where to begin?
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: It looks like the second file might just be a back up. fstab is the main one. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<heirenton> khanfused: same issue. I bluntantly copied a old xorg.conf  backup over it with changing the resolutions but i don't know exactly why this happens...
<mefisto__> LaQuirrELL:  fstab.pre-ntfs-config is just a backup
<unop> LaQuirrELL, the second one seems to be a backup as the result of something being configured (related to ntfs)
<LaQuirrELL> bobertos   8.04
<airtonix> !info graphviz | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: graphviz (source: graphviz): rich set of graph drawing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 385 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: yep, I think we all agree, second one is a backup, just focus on fstab
<airtonix> !inkscape | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> AnonymousOne: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<LaQuirrELL> ok   i am having trouble getting acces to a new harddrive i installed and am tryong to sort it out
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: Is it NTFS?
<Lanken> I just installed Hardy Heron and I'm getting a few error 302 Moved Temporarily when I try to update my package lists
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, and lastly there is a webpage project called tiddlywiki
<LaQuirrELL> so if i delete the line for this hard drive   what will happen?   other than i won't see it
<Lanken> is something up with the repos, or is it me?
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, there is a plugin for it that produces timeline graphs based on data it's called similie i think
<AnonymousOne> ok
<AnonymousOne> thanks
<mefisto__> it's you Lanken :)
<aa_> hi, I upgraded to intrepid (foolish) but I see my network card is not supported (yet) is there a painless way I can downgrade?
<jrib> LaQuirrELL: it won't get mounted, that's all
<jrib> aa_: no
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, and you can always sue javascript to manipulate a svg document :) svg = xml
<AnonymousOne> :)
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, use*
<Lanken> mefisto__: some of the downloads succeed though....
<LaQuirrELL> ok  ty jrib
<aa_> jrib: for real, no way at all?
<jrib> !downgrade | aa_
<ubottu> aa_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mefisto__> Lanken: you could try changing to a different download server
<aa_> yeah my system is already broken to be honest
<jrib> aa_: you should try #ubuntu+1 to see if someone there can help you get your card to work
<Killer--Tux> what it dew
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: Nah, not much will happen. It just won't automount.
<Luminerd__> I need to set up a printer/copy machine. It's a lexmark. How do I do this
<aa_> jrib: there are open bugs about it
<jrib> aa_: then just backup your data and reinstall
<aa_> jrib: latest kernel was breaking the nvram, on the card
<airtonix> !info gnumeric | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: gnumeric (source: gnumeric): spreadsheet application for GNOME - main program. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2183 kB, installed size 6248 kB
<aa_> jrib: I can use an older kernel, but then I get the nvidia version mismatch thing
<thiebaude> aa_:and flash kept crashing firefox
<jrib> aa_: so install the nvidia drivers manually or use nv
<FluxD> !scsi
<aa_> maybe I should just concentrate on getting nvidia at the right version, or manually isntalling it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scsi
<FluxD> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LaQuirrELL> and if i comment the line out it just wont mount either?
<aa_> jrib: ok, thanks for the help
<jrib> LaQuirrELL: yeah
<airtonix> !info RLplot | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: rlplot (source: rlplot): Generate publication quality graphs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-1 (hardy), package size 955 kB, installed size 2440 kB
<kitche> aa_: nforce chipsets are known to not work so you'll probably have that issue for a very long time
<thiebaude> !scci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scci
<jrib> aa_: you should be able to sort the nvidia problem
<aa_> never ever ever ever upgrade to alpha
<LaQuirrELL> k ty all
<airtonix> !info gnuplot | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: gnuplot (source: gnuplot): A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.2-1 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<aa_> jrib: yeah will try
<gustavonarea> Hi. I'm trying to install Hardy on a laptop Siragon Canaima 2013, while it hangs in te usplash. Can you please suggest me to try any boot options before downloading the alternate CD?
<jrib> aa_: it's beta now :)
<bobertdos> Luminerd__: Just plug it in and try to run it. If it isn't autodetected, go into System->Administration->Printing and try to add it yourself from the drivers available in cups.
<Lanken> mefisto__: synaptic prefs?
<airtonix> !info labplot | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: labplot (source: labplot): data plotting and function analysis tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1.6-2.2build2 (hardy), package size 6181 kB, installed size 12452 kB
<airtonix> !info matplotlib | AnonymousOne
<h2i> supposedly python-2play is installed, how can i tell where?
<ubottu> anonymousone: Package matplotlib does not exist in hardy
<thiebaude> what is the command to use in the terminal to upgrade to 8.10?
<h2i> i mean, how can i tell what program is using it?
<AnonymousOne> airtonix, gnumeric has what I want
<AnonymousOne> airtonix, thanks for the help
<airtonix> !info gruff | AnonymousOne
<ubottu> anonymousone: Package gruff does not exist in hardy
<thiebaude> i think im going to try 8.10 again since it's in beta
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, http://snippets.dzone.com/posts/show/5168
<h2i> thiebaude: sudo aptitude upgrade, no?
<Lanken> mefisto__: it could be that some repos are blocked in china
<airtonix> AnonymousOne, glad to help
<thiebaude> thanks h21:next i log in i'll be on 8.10 bbl in a couple of hours
<LaQuirrELL> can anyone tell me the proper parameters for setting up a drive that will be for storage only?    ext2  ext3   or what?
<bobertdos> h2i: Well, dpkg -L <package> will list everywhere the package installed something. apt-cache rdepends will show you what programs depend on a given package.
<jasuus> im doing a dpkg-buildpackage and it does all its checking but then fails with make  make[1] entering directory `home/jasuus/gnucash/gnucasu-2.24'   then it says ***no targets specified and no makefile found Stop.       Theres a makefile right in the directory
<h2i> bobertdos: thank you much mr.
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: Again, how is the drive formatted? What filesystem is it?
<jasuus> what am i looking for?
<jrib> jasuus: are you building a package from the repository source?
<jrib> jasuus: *ubuntu* repository
<jasuus> jrib: yes  apt-get source gnucash
<LaQuirrELL> bobertos  that is what i want to know
<jasuus> im following these steps: http://wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/Debian
<jrib> jasuus: did you do 'sudo apt-get build-dep gnucash'?
<jasuus> yep all the dependancies are there
<LaQuirrELL> other than installing ubuntu on one hard drive with instructions i havenot done this b4
<Lanken> mefisto__: it's working now, thanks for the help.  The "main repo" had the same problem, but the third try worked.
<jrib> jasuus: and you have 'build-essential' installed?
<LaQuirrELL> i need to know what filesystem it shud be
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: In a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l and post the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show us the url.
<nooo> What ever happened to the "load contents of CD onto ram before booting" option on the livecds?
<mefisto__> Lanken: maybe they were in the middle of updating when you were downloading?
<LaQuirrELL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LaQuirrELL> bobertos    http://paste.ubuntu.com/53322/  the drive in question is sdb1
<shadowbane> Hey, I just upgraded to 8.10, and I can't get my screen to go to 1280x1080 anymore
<jrib> shadowbane: see the last entry in the /topic
<LaQuirrELL> but apparently it is the same name as another drive i used to have plugged in    if i plug it back in will i have a conflict?
<blak> i know this isn't a wifi wpa_supplicant help channel but maybe someone can help me with those things here... check out my pastebin http://pastebin.com/m39aaeafe
<AboSamoor> Hi, I used chartboot to investigate the long boot I have, and I found the boot process take 37 second, is it normal , what can I do ?
<jrib> jasuus: still there?
<blak> I need to know why it is skipping the AP i point the conf file to?
<jasuus> jrib: yep
<jrib> jasuus: and you have 'build-essential' installed?
<jasuus> jrib: eys
<jasuus> yes
<jrib> jasuus: you are editing the package before building right?
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: No, if you plug in another drive, the designations will adjust appropriately. It looks like the drive in question is probably ext3.
<jasuus> im reading through the debian "rules" file that there...and finding the make where it crashes
<jasuus> i put the actual makefile name after the call to make
<jasuus> and it went through and then failed at the next call to make
<jasuus> same reason
<sanguisdex> any body know a good site to watch the debate that does not require real player or windows?
<jasuus> so im putting the name of the makefile in that one too
<jrib> jasuus: no, does the package build from a fresh 'apt-get source' without any modifications for you?
<jasuus> no
<jasuus> thats where im at now
<jrib> jasuus: let me try to build it here
<LaQuirrELL> bobertos  so is that what i shud use to set up a storage drive?   ext3
<bobertdos> sanguisdex: CNN may broadcast it, not sure. Of course, you probably won't have to wait for it very long to be on Youtube :p
<blak> goodluck sanguisdex, Linux is not respected
<sanguisdex> I know
 * omolina is away: 11
<sanguisdex> I kind of expected cspan to do it
<LjL> !away > omolina    (omolina, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> omolina, please see my private message
<sanguisdex> let me check the bbc
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: most likely
<blak> Is anyone here a wpa_supplicant guru?
<LaQuirrELL> my real goal is to get rid of all the M$ stuff so i don't have to deal with things like ntfs=config and such
<bobertdos> LaQuirrELL: understandable :)
<AboSamoor>  Hi, I used chartboot to investigate the long boot I have, and I found the boot process take 37 second, is it normal , what can I do ?
<LaQuirrELL> ok  ty  now is there a place site  i can go to that will tell me what the difference is between all these different file systems?
<Happy> sys > admin > add user and group > the add user button is grey and unclickable, howto add a user?
<Happy> funny i m the default user of ubuntu. after upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04, this feature is lost ?
<patko> hi I've uninstalled a program I've compiled with 'make uninstall', if I type the name of the program in bash, instead of saying it doesn't know the command, it says that it doesn't find it where it has been  installed
<euxneks> Happy, click on the unlock button on the bottom right
<patko> Where could I find a config file for removing the reference to this program?
<euxneks> Happy, you'll need to enter your password and unlock for administration uses
<jrib> patko: hash -r
<Happy> ah that's it
<patko> ok, lemme try
<Happy> euxneks: is this new feature of 8.04 ? :D
<euxneks> Happy, I believe it was added yeah :)
<patko> jrib: thanks a lot
<euxneks> Happy, there are abunch of other "administrative" programs that use that unlock button as well
<euxneks> Happy, I think it's so you can look at the data without actually having to authenticate
<neurosis__1> Quick question: Where would I start diagnosing this - drag and drop, globally in Gnome, causes whatever application I'm attempt to 'drag' from crash the instant I click and start the drag operation.
<Happy> euxneks: if i add a guest user (very low access: eg internet user, play dvd etc) what's the best privilege
<lin> hello
<neurosis__1> If it's in Nautilus, I get a segfault message in dmesg.. same for gnome-panel.
<lin> 我不会说英文
<LaQuirrELL> or can some one tell me the difference between ext2   and ext3
<euxneks> Happy, I wouldn't know that sorry :P
<lin> 只会讲chinese
<lin> 呵。
<Pici> !zh | lin
<ubottu> lin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Happy> euxneks: thank :)
<mefisto__> LaQuirrELL: they are both the same, except ext3 has journalling
<euxneks> Happy, np :)
<euxneks> LaQuirrELL, ext3 is newer as well
<euxneks> which usually means more improvements
<mefisto__> the only difference is journalling
<pyrokay__> hey guys, can i use dist-upgrade to upgrade to the 8.10 beta?
<euxneks> mefisto__, ah
<lin> 如果会英文该多好。
<jrib> pyrokay__: see the /topic (and no)
<tonyyarusso> pyrokay__: "maybe".  The recommended way is with update-manager -d.
<mefisto__> journalling is a great benefit though
<pyrokay__> ok, thanks
<Happy> lin: #ubuntu-cn
<onx> !cn | lin
<ubottu> lin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<comicinker> hi! is there a difference between the .xsession file and the .xinitrc file ?
<AboSamoor> I used bootchart to calculate the long boot time, and it was 37 second, is this normal ? what can I do to make shorter ?
<blak> Can anyone here help me with a wpa_supplicant error?
<comicinker> in home?
<tonyyarusso> AboSamoor: sounds about average to me.
<pyrokay__> Perfect, thanks guys.
<danbh_intrepid> AboSamoor: 37 seconds total?
<redvamp128> ﻿ I got the creative audigy ls to run the front only Channel in Ubuntu 8.04. But the main volume control does not work have to use alsa mixer. Is there any way to change the defualt panel volume control to change that mixer device?
<jrib> comicinker: that stuff is confusing. xinitrc gets called when you do startx.  xsession I don't remember
<AboSamoor> danbh_intrepid: 37 seconds to get the GDM login
<irumbo> is this the right place to ask about getting ati drivers to run? I have an Hd4670 and can't get it to run with compiz ..
<comicinker> jrib: maybe this is the costum start script for login window managers like gdm
<AboSamoor> tonyyarusso: I have longer time to login using gdm, how can I measure it  ?
<irumbo> i am running ubuntu 8.04
<danbh_intrepid> AboSamoor: bah, you should just turn on your computer, and do what you want to do.  You've already wasted more time trying to figure this out, then you will in saving time..
<tonyyarusso> AboSamoor: stopwatch?  Not sure when bootchart stops.
<Khisanth> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<Khisanth> :(
<LjL> !msg the bot > Khisanth
<ubottu> Khisanth, please see my private message
<mefisto__> irumbo: you could try in #compiz-fusion
<neurosis__1> Anyone know what package might have to do with drag and drop functionality in gnome?
<LjL> Khisanth: PAE, as in the thing that lets you use your RAM, is only available in the server kernel, as far as i'm aware, unless you compile your own
<irumbo> thx i will do so ..
<danbh_intrepid> neurosis__1: gio?
<techsupport> can anyone valateer to help me out with samba ?
<jrib> comicinker: maybe
<comicinker> when I removed gdm, I cannot use the nm-applet anymore because of unsufficient permissions. what would I have to add the sudoers list?
<blak> 37 seconds isn't bad, i agree
<Khisanth> actually I need to check if that would actually help first ...
<andril> any opinions of Wine-Doors?
<neurosis__1> danbh_intrepid: libgio shows up in synaptic, but is not currently installed (w/ regular 8.04 install).. hmm
<blak> Is there a way to WINE windows wireless zero config?
<jasuus> jrib: did you get the source?
<Lofde_> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October!
<Luminerd__> Hello. I am trying to print to a Lexmark copy machine. I have the IP and am making some sort of connection. But it prints just gibberish. Lexmark site has no Ubuntu or source driver
<AnonymousOne> A new version of linux, already?
<jrib> jasuus: this is all I did: sudo apt-get build-dep gnucash; sudo apt-get source gnucash; cd gnucash-2.2.4; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us -b
<techsupport> i installed samba and swat, for some reasons none of the links work inside swap
<techsupport> i mean swat
<jrib> jasuus: start over running only that sequence of commands and pastebin the error you get
<blak> Has anyone seen any improvements in wireless connectivity with Intrepid?
<DeviantSOP> AnonymousOne: no,  a new version of ubuntu.
<AnonymousOne> DeviantSOP, yes, sorry, that was what I meant to say :)
<histo> I've noticed that if you have a samba share with guest write enabled the files that get written are all messed up. No owner or user and permissions are screwy.
<Moodles> techqbert: are you logging in with the root username (in swat) ?
<Moodles> techsupport rather
<histo> blak: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> jasuus: make sure you are in a new directory so that you actually download it to a clean place
<histo> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<techsupport> Moodles, not root, as sudo user
<techsupport> Moodles, didnt create password for root
<nutella_> which comman line program can convert a number pictures to the same size each?
<ubuntu> Is it possible to relable all of my partitions so the first partition becomes #1?
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<Moodles> techsupport: the password is your superuser's password
<redvamp128> ﻿I got the creative audigy ls to run the front only Channel in Ubuntu 8.04. But the main volume control does not work have to use alsa mixer. Is there any way to change the defualt panel volume control to change that mixer device?
<histo> ubuntu: what do you mean relabel them like /dev/sda1 etc...
<histo> redvamp128: did you enable the switch for secondary audio port sensing in gnomes volume control?
<davor> i need some halp
<davor> help, sorry
<ubuntu> histo: make the first partition on the drive become #1 and the second become #2 - I've been moving them around and they're kinda screwed up now
<histo> !ask > davor
<ubottu> davor, please see my private message
<techsupport> Moodles, just tried to login as user name 'swat' and 'my super user password' didnt work
<histo> ubuntu: you can change that order that is where they are like primary and so on.
<pan_> what is the best way to remove a wireless card safely in ubuntu
<neurosis__1> nutella_: ImageMagick convert
<belkinhelp2> anyone have any luck with logitech pro 9000 web cam for Hardy?
<pan_> while ubuntu is on
<techsupport> Moodles, does not let me login like this at all
<belkinhelp2> here is the error msg i get in terminal:
<belkinhelp2> luvcview version 0.2.1
<belkinhelp2> Video driver: x11
<belkinhelp2> A window manager is available
<belkinhelp2> video /dev/video0
<belkinhelp2> Unable to set format: 22.
<FloodBot2> belkinhelp2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davor> can i post one link here, so I can easily explain what I want? link is about linux...
<ubuntu> histo: right - but I 0 nevermind - I'll strugle through this
<histo> pan_: you don't remove hardware while the cmputer is on. Unless its pcmcia
<roukoun> davor: ok
<histo> !paste > belkinhelp2
<ubottu> belkinhelp2, please see my private message
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<unop> pan_, sudo ifdown wlan_interface  #and then remove the hardware
<pen> anyone know why gecko engine is messed up in long sites?
<histo> ubuntu: you would have to move the partitions around to change their numbers.
<pen> my firefox can't render long sties
<pan_> k thx
<ethiotech> openser
<belkinhelp2> ok...here is the pastbin
<belkinhelp2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53329/
<ethiotech> join# openser
<histo> davor: you can put a link up the paste rule is pretty much to keep a limit of 3 lines.
<ethiotech> joint#openser
<pan_> pcmcia is my wireless card that sticks out of my laptop?
<ethiotech> join#openser
<belkinhelp2> where did luvcviewer go wrong?
<pan_> stupid question
<ethiotech> join# openser
<techsupport> ethiotech, stop please
<davor> http://cutecomputer.files.wordpress.com/2006/11/arch-desk.png?w=459&h=346 , how do you call this 'things' on desktop ? widgets?
<davor> on the bottom of the screen
<histo> ethiotech: try /j #openser
<Moodles> techsupport: log in as 'root', and your user password
<alteregoa> there is a bug with ubuntu hardy with 3com 3c905b
<xomp> I've got an HP PSC 1315 (All-in-One) printer that's showing up in my "Default Printers" as HP PSC 1310 but it will not print anything. Says it's low on ink (when there's a new cartridge sitting in there now).
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<histo> davor: at the bottom of the screen?
<techsupport> techsupport, i tried logging in as 'root' and my sudo password, it wont let me login
<belkinhelp2> ok let me start over.....logitech pro 9000 webcam, luvcviewer gives this error msg:
<davor> histo, yes
<belkinhelp2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53329/
<Luminerd__> I would really appreciate some help hare. I have a lexmark copy machine. I have connected to it but it only prints gibberish. Lexmark site has no ubuntu driver...
<kansan__> how do i enable cleartype?  how do i enable nice better easier to read fonts?
<FAJ> !fonts | kansan__
<ubottu> kansan__: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<william_> so I've followed some instructions to update ffmpeg because their seems to be a problem with the version in the normal packages... however I tried to "hold" the packages in aptitude but the updates keep asking me to update even though I have the newest version.. any help?
<ihab> I reinstalled windows lately and this is my problem http://pastebin.ca/1217433
<histo> davor: theres different apps to do kickers like that i'm not sure which one he is using. But you would just install them with synaptic. You can also check out this forum for help with bells and whistles like that http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=330
<jrib> !pinning | william_
<ubottu> william_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<william_> thank you! jrib
<roukoun> davor: i think it is a packet called Mac4Lin  that let you use the applications bar from Mac... it is just some shortcuts for apps
<jrib> william_: though really the medibuntu versions of ffmpeg are usually all anyone needs, no need to build yourself
<jrib> !medibuntu > william_
<ubottu> william_, please see my private message
<g00dfella> my ubuntu 7.10 completely hangs the ui when I try to copy a file, does anyone know what I might be able to do to figure out what's causing this?
<techsupport> did anyone run into this problem ? i installed samba and swat, for some reasons none of the links work inside swat
<Luminerd__> Can any one please help me figure out this lexmark printer issue?
<histo> william_: yeah you can just install single packages from medibuntu in the future.
<histo> !printer > Luminerd__
<ubottu> Luminerd__, please see my private message
<ihab> I tried fdisk -l but it gives me nothing and when I try to reinstall ubuntu installer didn't see any of my partitions !
<fivre> PHP is telling me mysql_connect() is undefined even though I do have the php5_mysql package
<histo> ihab: sudo fdisk -l
<FAJ> ihab:  try sudo fdisk -l
<ihab> what can I do ?
<FAJ> lol nice histo
<william_> histo, so I can use that to install ffmpeg instead of these instructions?
<techsupport> anyone please... ??
<Zerothis> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> william_: yeap as jrib suggested
<william_> ok thanks histo, jrib
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<Luminerd__> Histo I have already set it up though.... It does not print right!! Just gibberish
<histo> Luminerd__: perhaps there is a bug with the drivers or you need to try different ones.
<gunny_17> Can anyone tell me the command used to display the installed graphics card information?
<g00dfella> also how can i get my installation to accept an incomming rsync connection?
<histo> gunny_17: lspci
<histo> g00dfella:I believe rsync operates over ssh.
<gunny_17> histo: tnxs so much!
<histo> g00dfella: sudo aptitude install ssh
<Luminerd__> Histo yes I am not sure what driver I use. There isn't one for this particular machine on lexmarks site
<g00dfella> nice i'll try that
<g00dfella> thanks!
<histo> gunny_17: there is also glx_info  if you have a glx based card and drivers
<juro> hi, I am running Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit with 4Gb Ram installed. Now somehoe I only have 800mb free but there is no reason for this :(
<FAJ> juro:  if it is all being used it's being used
<jrib> juro: type 'free -m' observe the +/- buffers line
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/ can anyone help with this
<roukoun> ?
<robnyc> hey everyone.. i have a little problem lately with my new Lenovo Thinkpad R61.. when I put it to sleep on ubuntu, and then wake up later. I see its connected to the internet either on ethernet or wifi.. but it doesnt respond like if it was offline, i have to make it init 1 then init 5.. is there an issue related to this ?
<histo> juro: 64bit uses more ram for cacheing then 32bit.
<FAJ> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<g00dfella> ok i have ssh installed, i ssh'ed into my other computer and now i want to rsnyc back to this one
<FAJ> huh...
<g00dfella> but is says connection refused, is there a firewall that I need to setup?
<histo> FAJ: perhaps you have multiple / mounted?
<histo> g00dfella: the one you are rsyncing back in to would need the ssh also
<FAJ> histo:  he is running off of the live cd when he does this, and so that is what shows up in gparte
<mefisto__> FAJ: you're confusing partitions with disk space inside those partitions
<juro> FAJ, jrib, histo. looking at the system monitor, the biggest blocks are about 512mb for VMWare and 266 MB for firefox - other than that most of the others are way under 100MB ..
<histo> g00dfella: also there is no reason to do what you are doing as you can rsync from the one you are on to the other.
<jrib> juro: did you run the command I said?
<ihab> I reinstalled windows lately and this is my problem http://pastebin.ca/1217433
<FAJ> mefisto__:  but he is getting conflicting diskspaces right now...
<ihab> I tried fdisk -l but it gives me nothing and when I try to reinstall ubuntu installer didn't see any of my partitions !
<FAJ> df -h and fdisk show different free space
<histo> juro: that is one of the caveats of 64bit. If you look in the forums under the 64bit section that is explained in the sticky.
<Cacodemon> i tried Ubuntu on my Dell laptop, but there's no sound, no 3d graphics, no modem or anything of the sort.
<ihab> what can I do ?
<mefisto__> gparted and fdisk is telling you about space for new partitions
<juro> yes, what does that tell me?
<FAJ> ihab:  sudo fidsk -l
<mefisto__> df tells you how much space is in the partitions
<techsupport> did anyone run into this problem ? i installed samba and swat, for some reasons none of the links work inside swat
<g00dfella> oh... let me try that... the reason i'm trying to do this in the first place is because every time I try to copy a specific file on this machine it hangs the ui except for the mouse, so I figured i'd try to send it through the other machine
<histo> g00dfella: you could do that and you could also use scp
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/ can anyone help with this?
<FAJ> mefisto__:  ok,  so right now he has / with 36 gbs, and when he opens up gparted it says that it only has 6 gb's open give or take,,, but he has about 30 open b/c he never added anything new
<histo> g00dfella: rsync is more for making a mirror on the remote system. Like syncing two directories ...
<histo> g00dfella: scp is a way to copy files and there is also sftp
<FAJ> mefisto__: pm?
<juro> histo, on ubuntuforums.org?
<histo> juro: yes there is a 64bit section with a sticky let me find link
<robert__> i booted the beta disc and it said 2 errors on the error check. should i still install?
<jrib> robert__: no
<Cacodemon> how do you install drivers for Ubuntu?
<histo> juro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765428 read the part about hte memory
<jrib> Cacodemon: for what?
<juro> histo, yes reading that already
<g00dfella> ok thanks, i'll try scp
<jrib> !who | juro
<histo> juro: One disadvantage of 64-bit architectures is compared to 32-bit architectures the same data will occupy more space in memory (due to larger pointers and possibly other types and alignment adding). The increases in the memory requirements of a given process can have implications for efficient processor cache utilization.
<ubottu> juro: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<g00dfella> i think i've used that before
<juro> histo, doesn't really help though
<Cacodemon> 3d graphics and sound
<roukoun> anyone?
<xomp> I need help with my USB printer. lsusb is showing "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but when I try and print something it does nothing but bitch about no paper or low on ink when none of these things should be an issue as it's loaded with paper and has a new ink cartridge.
<juro> jrib, can you read the 'histo' in front of my posts?
<afallenhope> is libnet6-1.3-dev the same as libnet1-dev? I have libnet1-dev installed however I can't a file becase it says it's missing..,
<techsupport> anyone ?
<histo> juro: you've stated that most of your memory is being used. I'm explaining why that is.
<brian_> xomp
<juro> histo, yes, I have read that - but surely the system monitor or top should show where the memory is being used (which it isn't)
<afallenhope> libnet ipv6.. gotcha
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/
<brian_> xomp take compressed air and blow it out
<jrib> juro: I've asked you a question twice, so I was making sure you weren't addressing the channel with one of your responses
<histo> juro: Are you speaking of where the cached memory is being used?
<afallenhope> ayone?
<LaQuirrELL>  mefisto  euxneks    why then when i installed ubuntu was it recommended that / partition shud be ext3 and /home shud be ext2
<comicinker> how can I add myself to the group netdev? sudo usermod --append --groups netdev comic ?
<brian_> xomp also usb unplug printer, take cartriges out, unplug from power, leave off for 30 secs, plug power back in while holding power button
<jrib> comicinker: sudo adduser comic netdev
<juro> jrib, ok, yes - but I don't know what the outpur tells me
<william_> So I've setup VNC so I can connect to my computer at work.. I ran in to a snag today though... I wanted to restart the system but could not connect to VNC cause a user wasn't logged in.. what could I do? SSH?
<jrib> juro: then pastebin it and show us
<histo> juro: linux uses memory quite different then windows.
<deathtech> Hello all, i will be using SSH , and was wondering if anyone can recommend some good console apps, other than elinks, irssi, and GNU Screen
<onx> brian__, xomp, taking cartridges out is a bad idea with some inkjet printers
<histo> juro: if you type free -m you will see that is the case. cache memory can be freed when a program needs it.
<juro> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d2bc50be2
<amenado> william_-> yes ssh in first, and use something else not a straight vnc
<jrib> deathtech: vim and mutt
<Gr33n3gg> deathtech: Use the Terminal.
<xomp> I need help with my USB printer. lsusb is showing "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:3f11 Hewlett-Packard PSC-1315/PSC-1317" but when I try and print something it does nothing but bitch about no paper or low on ink when none of these things should be an issue as it's loaded with paper and has a new ink cartridge. Printer works fine in Windows, just an issue (as expected) with linux :S
<steve_> hi does ubuntu use both cpus in a dual core?
<comicinker> thanks
<jrib> juro: you have over 2600mb free after taking into account buffers/cache
<xomp> onx, yeah I'm not removing anything lol, it works fine in Windows, should be the same for linux :(
<william_> amenado, I'm using whatever is built in to Ubuntu with a TightVNC viewer
<onx> steve_, yes
<deathtech> anyone aware of a good system resource monitoring app that is console based ?
<steve_> thanks onx
<Zerothis> I'm trying to use a USB drive to install ubuntu on another computer with no CD drive. I used UNebootin, Ubuntu, 8.04_Live. I think I wrote to the previously blank drive correctly (it shows 21 files/folders including "syslinux.cfg") but the other computer does not find a bootable image on the USB drive (I disabled all boot options except USB, still doesn't find it).
<histo> william_: yeah you would have to log in ssh but then I don't know how you would log in to x.
<amenado> william_-> whatever is built in (which is none) is not enuff
<histo> amenado: william_ means vino
<jrib> juro: linux tries to be smart about using your memory.  If it can use it it will.  The idea being that it is doing you no good if you aren't using it.  If another app needs the memory, it will free it up
<onx> xomp, what's "bitching" then?
<william_> amenado, histo  Well I used TightVNC to connect today so I'm not quite sure... always up for suggestions
<amenado> histo-> you did not follow what he asked for, if no one is logged in, he wants to remote vnc
<histo> deathtech: top
<juro> jrib, ok - that makes sense. so how do I uninstall the system monitor?
<xomp> onx, it's saying the printer is low on ink and/or out of paper when both are untrue.
<jrib> juro: erm, why?
<onx> xomp, where is "it" saying that?
<xomp> onx, my print job stays in the queue as "Processing" and won't get past that
<histo> amenado: I know I thought you were confused about what he meant when he said whatever is there by default which is vino
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/   any help?
<xomp> onx, I'm suspecting one would call it the icon on the taskbar in gnome? has a pop-up window.
<histo> juro: you can remove it from your panel by right click on it if thats what you mean.
<juro> jrib, forget it - it was a joke
<jrib> juro: heh :)
<amenado> william_-> google for x11vnc
<william_> okay thank you
<juro> jrib, I am really missing my Directory Opus though .... nautilus is like Duplo ...
<jrib> juro: which features do you miss?  (never used it)
<histo> william_: or you can install tightvncserver on yoru work computer then you won't need to worry about a user being logged in. The remote user would have their own X
<histo> william_: you can even connect to it via a java enabled browser with tightvnc-java installed on the same box.
<juro> jrib, just the complete feel of it. dual windows with tabs, etc etc etc
<datta> i am trying to use audacity, but where can i find the information for line-in and microphone and stuffs like that. There is nothing in the preference of the program saying that.
<william_> I don't want to install anything except a viewer on the work computer... did you mean install vncserver on my home computer?
<jrib> juro: try gnome-commander maybe.  nautilus is getting tabs next release though
<tonyyarusso> Say, does anyone know how I can record a streaming .m3u to a file?
<histo> william_:server on which ever computer you are connecting to remotely.
<william_> okay
<Gr33n3gg> #bustyasians
<william_> lol
<remote200> tonyyarusso,  you could use a audio editor called audacity
<datta> can anyone help me find line in and options like that?
<histo> !offtop | Gr33n3gg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtop
<Cacodemon> audacity is weak
<histo> !offtopic | Gr33n3gg
<ubottu> Gr33n3gg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<favro> tonyyarusso: a m3u file is a playlist file
<RickZilla> Hi everybody, I've been using GIMP for awhile, so I know how to install scripts, brushes, etc...in Windows, but I'm a new Linux user. I'd like to move some of those items from a folder on my desktop into the folder they belong in in GIMP. I have found that folder to install them into, but I keep getting an error "access denied" message when I try to do that.
<juro> jrib, I am still trying to get used to Ubuntu (have used various Linux servers over the years) - not really that refined though
<histo> favro: also used in links for stream connections
<william_> histo, thanks for your help
<jrib> tonyyarusso: if mplayer can play it, you can record it with -dumpstream
<tonyyarusso> remote200: how would I capture properly for that though?
<histo> william_: np
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/   any help plz?
<tonyyarusso> favro: right
<datta> i can't record it but i can save it which doesnot have any sound
<tonyyarusso> jrib: Ooh, that could do it.
<datta> its plain blank
<tonyyarusso> jrib: what's the default format for that?
<histo> tonyyarusso: why not jsut use applications > sound and video > sound recorder
<jrib> tonyyarusso: afaik it just dumps whatever data it is receiving
<tonyyarusso> histo: That would work too, if I can figure out which one is the proper input to select.
<histo> tonyyarusso: you probably want to record your play back
<tonyyarusso> Ohp, time to jet.  Thanks all.
<histo> tonyyarusso: if thats the only audio playing.
<amenado> RickZilla-> what is the permission of the destination dir ?
<RickZilla> amenado:  Not sure how to determine that
<datta> come on please help me with the line-in for audacity
<amenado> RickZilla-> man ls and perhaps do some tutorial on linux file permissions
<Cacodemon> Bill Gates here. :)
<RickZilla> amenado:  I'll check it out, thanks for the help.
<amenado> RickZilla-> also include man chown and man chmod
<histo> datta: did you try the #audacity channel?
<datta> oh i didn't know there was one, thanks histo
<LordC> Ive just added a new user, with his own group. How do I stop this user/group accessing my NTFS mount?
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/
<bobertdos> LordC: Change the permissions in fstab to restrict group and user access.
<askvicto1> How can I find the differences between two filesystem trees?
<LordC> bobertdos, with the line /dev/sdb2  /media/ntfs1  ntfs  user,suid,uid=1000,dev,gid=1000,exec  0  0 How would I disallow login1/login1 from accessing it?
<LordC> fstab has never been a strong point of mine, and documentation for it is so lengthy and complex
<roukoun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/   any help plzzzz?
<bobertdos> LordC: Give me a minute, because I need to work it out too.
<datta> histo: they can't help with ubuntu
<LordC> ok cheers
<datta> please help if anyone knows the solution
<LordC> the uid is 1001 i believe
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<histo> datta: you have an audacity question not a ubuntu question right?
<datta> yeah, but they are inter related
<bradly> if I run a cron as a user does that user's .bashrc file get loaded before?
<Scunizi> histo: he needs to change the default input for pulse audio.
<datta> they can't help so i came here, please help if anyone can
<jbecerril> miau
<histo> datta: areyou talking about System > Preferences > Sound?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> does Banshee have a graphical equalizer?
<datta> its actually about recording
<histo> datta: I don't understand your problem I'm sorry I missed your initial issue.
<ian_`> in emacs what is the command to save and the command to exit from cmdline
<ian_`> :|
<datta> i can't record, no sound comes out to the recorder in the program i am using called ubuntu
<datta> in ubntu* called audacity
<datta> it doesnot go into line it
<datta> line in*
<ihab> FAG : I told you when I try to install installer can't see my partitions
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<ihab> FAJ : I told you when I try to install installer can't see my partitions
<Omoikane__> How do I toggle my touch pad settings?
<FAJ> ihab... ok?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> does banshee have a graphical equalizer?
<^paradox^> im trying to build a deb package out of hplip tarball. can someone look at this pastebin of my terminal http://rafb.net/p/n25ePG80.html and tell me where i went wrong?
<roukoun> i upgraded my ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 using update-manager.... after that some applications crash! now i am trying to launch vmware and frostwire but something goes wrong.... here are the pastebins for vmware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/ and for frostwire: http://pastebin.com/f5c47f8dd
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<RickZilla> I'd like to upgrade to the newest version of GIMP....what's the best way to do that in ubuntu?
<Gr33n3gg> do not go to #peanutbutter
<Omoikane__> I looked under mouse but I can't find anyway to setup the scrolling option for my touch pad.
<bobertdos> LordC: You can PM me if you want.
<^paradox^> anyone?
<bobertdos> RickZilla: Probably to compile from source.....
<bt3user> New Now Know How Row Zaw ZOO
<jbecerril> disculpen la pregunta, pero cómo le hago para irme a un canal de ubuntu en español?
<DigitalFiz> anyone here ever mess with kinda making your own driver?
<RickZilla> hmmm...was hoping for a more automated way than that, but that might be my only choice...new Linux user here
<DigitalFiz> need to know if anyone knows how to do what the person said on the last post of the url: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=924504
<DFlame> !es ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es ?
<DFlame> well, i dont know the bot
<DFlame> though there hsould be a spanish chan....
<DigitalFiz> try #ubuntu-es
<roukoun> anyone?
<zer0ne> I'
<tuxdroidfan> I cant access any windows hosts
<JymmmEMC> Sorry to be a pain, but is there a straight forward way to install flash on 8.04.1 AMD64? I had found a link at one time, just can't find it anymore.
<favro> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<jbecerril> gracias DigitalFiz
<DigitalFiz> np
<zer0ne> I'm having trouble getting wireless drivers working on hardy on a Dell Inspiron 1525 - when I do lspci -nn | grep 14e4 according to the instructions HERE: http://vladgh.com/2008/05/31/dell-wireless-1395-card-and-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ , I get "0b:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: Broadcom COrporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) -- Will the instructions on that website still work even though the BCM4312 number doesn't match the BCM9431
<JymmmEMC> favro: That requires FF32bit though.
<subrandom> how would I get over to Rizon.net ?
<DigitalFiz> no
<tuxdroidfan> any reason why outgoing samba traffic seemd to be blocked on my box?
<KRABEN> where download program for ubuntu 8.04?.
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<jrib> KRABEN: what do you mean?
<DigitalFiz> JymmmEMC, it requires you to move flash 32bit to the firefox plugins folders firefox is still 64bit
<subrandom> so anyone know how i would get over to irc.rizon.net ?
<KRABEN> jrib exam:yahoo,mirc,winamp etc.
<subrandom> ty
<jrib> !software > KRABEN
<ubottu> KRABEN, please see my private message
<utente23> hey does someone know if 8.10 will have new theme?
<DigitalFiz> go away subrandom
<JymmmEMC> DigitalFiz: understand that page now. But there was something that's even simpler. I jsut can't find the darn link.
<zer0ne> I'm having trouble getting wireless drivers working on hardy on a Dell Inspiron 1525 - when I do lspci -nn | grep 14e4 according to the instructions HERE: http://vladgh.com/2008/05/31/dell-wireless-1395-card-and-ubuntu-hardy-heron/ , I get "0b:00.0 Network Controller [0280]: Broadcom COrporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4:4315] (rev 01) -- Will the instructions on that website still work even though the BCM4312 number doesn't match the BCM9431
<JymmmEMC> I hate when that happens =)
<KRABEN> ubottu: tQ
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tq
<mcquaid> is using ndiswrapper sometimes better than a native driver? I have a ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi using the zd1211rw driver and it goes down sometimes
<mcquaid> I read some people had better stability when using the wrapper which surprised me
<Omoikane__> where is xorg.conf?
<roukoun> jrib: can you help me?
<LaQuirrELL> i am getting an Access Denied error when i try to Copy files from 1 hard drive to another   how do i solve this?
<DigitalFiz> sudo
<KRABEN> ubottu :tQ=thank you,thank
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ryan___> What is the path to Nautilus?  Applications > ...   I can not find it.
<FAJ> Omoikane__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FAJ> ryan___:   places, click on one of them
<FAJ> ryan___:  alt+f2   nautilus also works
<ryan___> FAJ: ok. How do you add nautilus to the panel then?  Oh and thanks for your previous tips.
<FAJ> ryan__  right click>add to panel> custom app launcher>nautilus
<FAJ> and np ;)
<ryan___> FAJ: I figured it out.  thanks again.
<FAJ> np
<danbh_intrepid> is anyone going to watch the debate?
<FAJ> !ot | ...
<ubottu> ...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<warriorforgod>  have it on right now danbh_intrepid
<danbh_intrepid> if you are watching the debate, which website are you using?
<danbh_intrepid> warriorforgod: on the web?
<warriorforgod> danbh_intrepid: Through tv tuner card on my work pc.
<JymmmEMC> favro & DigitalFiz: Ah, found it! This is what I was talking about: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JymmmEMC> from  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications#Flash%20Player%209%20plugin%20installation
<Rampage> Hi, just wondering is it remotely possible to just access a single graphical application running on a ubuntu desktop machine but not have to access the full desktop?
<JymmmEMC> favro & DigitalFiz: TY btw
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<LaQuirrELL> cananyone tell me why i wud get an "Access Denied" error when I try to move files from one hard drive to another?
<DigitalFiz> JymmmEMC, np
<danbh_intrepid> sigh, I guess I can just watch it on youtube tomorrow... non of the sites im finding support linux...
<warriorforgod> danbh_intrepid: Try cnnpolitics.com
<danbh_intrepid> FAJ: you should probably fsck the partition, just do it in recovery mode
<roukoun> ryan___: nautilus the default file manager for gnome... the file manager is an 'application' that lets you browse your filesystem using a gui(graphical user interface)... for example if you want to see what is in your /home directory you can use either the command ls [arguments] /home to view its contents from the terminal or using nautilus so the command will be 'nautilus /usr'
<FAJ> danbh_intrepid:  i think that he just fsckd it and restarted
<onx> !permissions | LaQuirrELL
<ubottu> LaQuirrELL: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<roukoun> ryan___ : sorry i made some typos!!! *nautilus /home
<danbh_intrepid> warriorforgod: yeah, tried it, it just pops up streaming error...  it might be because I've got flash 10
<Delvien> How do you change the computer name with CLI ?
<techsupport> did anyone run into this problem ? i installed samba and swat, for some reasons none of the links work inside swat
<techsupport> or is there a way i can actually get everything configured without swap
<techsupport> without swat
<Rampage> Hi, just wondering is it remotely possible to just access a single graphical application running on a ubuntu desktop machine but not have to access the full desktop? -- or is it possible to share the application like it is with screen?
<baleloi>  hy guys, I need your help; I've just setted up my squid on my etch, so far it's work properly. but I'm going to create an acl rules which allow some computer in my network to access blocked sites
<danbh_intrepid> Delvien: you have to change the hostname file, and also then add that hostname to your hosts file, pointing to 127.0.1.1
<onx> techsupport, it's not too hard, just go to samba.org and check the howtos
<jrib> baleloi: etch? try #debian
<roukoun> i upgraded my ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 using update-manager.... after that some applications crash! now i am trying to launch vmware and frostwire but something goes wrong.... here are the pastebins for vmware: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53331/ and frostwire: http://pastebin.com/f5c47f8dd
<LaQuirrELL> ty onx
<Delvien> danbh_intrepid eh, too much work, i just installed the server, looks like a reinstall
<danbh_intrepid> Delvien: its just editing 2 files
<Delvien> danbh_intrepid: Ah found it in /etc/hosts
<danbh_intrepid> btw, msnbc.com is working for me for the debate  (ironically its M$, whatever!)
<danbh_intrepid> Delvien: yeah, change /etc/hosts, then change /etc/hostname
<jimmygoon> How can I get gsynaptics to actually work
<pac1> How do you find out what filesystem is on an unmounted partition?
<techsupport> onx, ok i just put a new 500 gb drive into ubuntu server box
<techsupport> onx, i want to share it with my other 2 windows boxes xp and server 2k3
<Delvien> pac1 gparted is a good app
<techsupport> onx, do you think you could help me out ?
<Delvien> pac1 sudo apt-get install gparted
<Denise> ok
<Denise> techsupport
<Denise> I like
<pac1> Delvien, I'm looking for a command  to do it.
<techsupport> Denise, .. ?
<Denise> oh
<Denise> sorry
<Denise> i was talking
<Denise> like that
<FloodBot2> Denise: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Delvien> pac1 mount
<shadowbane> so, I can't set my screen resolution to 1280x1028 while using my Nvidia drivers
<onx> techsupport, as i said it's not too hard, you'll just have to do a bit of reading :)
<onx> techsupport, start here: http://de3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-Guide/ExNetworks.html
<shadowbane> anyone have any suggestions?
<Denise> ok
<mcquaid> is there a list somewhere what devices/chipsets work with ndiswrapper?
<Denise> will do that part
<LordC> I need some help with fstab, specifically I want to set an ntfs mount to either exclude a certain user (1001) or only-allow a certain user (1000). Either way should be ok. Any advice on how to do thi?
<karl> Hi, I've recently upgraded to 8.04.1, and although automounting of a usb flash card reader was working (and opening f-spot) it's now not automounting
<roukoun> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LordC> Current line: /dev/sdb2  /media/ntfs1  ntfs  user,suid,uid=1000,dev,gid=1000,exec  0  0
<karl> even double clicking the volume name in nautilus doesn't mount it
<karl> any ideas?
<roukoun> !xorg.conf > shadowbane
<ubottu> shadowbane, please see my private message
<Delvien> pac1 get it?
<pac1> got mount, but that actually mounts the partition.
<shadowbane> ubottu , I allready tried that stuff
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Delvien> pac1 no no , just type "mount" thats it
<shadowbane> roukoan , I allready tried that stuff
<Delvien> pac1 it will list all the file types on mounted partitions
<pac1> mount tells what mounted partitions there are
<Denise> package deal
<pac1> I'm looking at unmounted partitions.
<pac1> partitions that may not have a file system yet.
<pac1> or may have one.
<shadowbane> I can only have good screen resolutions or gfx acceleration right now
<pac1> IF it does, I want to know which kind
<lliw00> i need to run a command on boot every time the computer is booted, is there a way i can do that/
<Delvien> pac1 i dont believe you can look at unmounted partitions. Im not aware of the command if it even exists
<pac1> gparted seems to do it  -- Nice tool thanks.
<Delvien> np
<pac1> I'm still looking for the command line version though.
<Delvien> Not sure, sorry
<shadowbane> anyone have any suggestions?
<karl> lliw: you can add links to your command in /etc/rc.d/XXX for the run level
<genii> pac1: parted is the CLI backend
<karl> there's a tool that can manage the links for you, and you just put your script in /etc/init.d, but I can't remember it's name
<roukoun> lliw00: System > Preferences > Sessions
<lliw00> roukoun: it needs to be run as root
<abhijeet> Hey Anyone know any applications that you can use to view .chm files
<pac1> genii, thanks.
<abhijeet> that work in ubuntu 8.04
<roukoun> lliw00: i dont think so
<karl> anyone have any pointers on why a usb flash card might not be automounting? var/log/messages shows that the drive was detected, and the partition, but it's not showing up in /media, and definitely not being mounted
<weijia> abhijeet,use firefox
<lliw00> roukoun:  "echo 50 > /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_level" thats the command i need o run
<pac1> now what would be really cool is a tool that did what gparted can do and serve as an editor for /etc/fstab at the same time...
<karl> I can manually mount the drive, with "mount -t vfat /dev/sdX1 /path/somewhere" but I really don't want to do that.
<Prose> hey, weird problem: on a samba share, I can create and copy files or folders but can't copy folders with files in them
<roukoun> karl: look at your /etc/fstab
<abhijeet> Umm....I do...infact it's the default browser in ubuntu
<genii> abhijeet: chm2pdf is nice. There is also xchm
<karl> roukoun: it's not there, nor would I expect it to, I'm not really used to seeing removable drives there, (other than cdroms, but well, they're legacy ;)
<genii> I think also chmsee
<abhijeet> Is chm2pdf a convertor?
<genii> abhijeet: Yes. I use it to archive old windows help files
<abhijeet> sweet
<roukoun> lliw00: go under System > Preferences > Sessions and +Add the command you want to run with the system startup
<roukoun> karl: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<lliw00> roukoun: that would work except i cant run it with sudo, i have to su root first
<karl> roukoun: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/3018/
<karl> it has wonderful notes about upgrading to edgy, though that would have been inside the auto update from 6.06 to 8.04
<shadowbane> when I try to run high screen resolutions with the Nvidia driver enabled I only get one line of pixels at the top of my screen.  When I run without the driver, however, these resolutions work
<karl> I never ran edgy itself
<roukoun> lliw00: you told that you want a command to run with your system startup....! so thats a way to do it... i may didnt really understand what you want
<techsupport> how can i find out what the default gateway is using terminal ?
<JymmmEMC> ifconfig?
<karl> ifconfig should do the job
<techsupport> looking at ifconfig not showing default gateway :(
<karl> also, route
<epcom> jessica
<techsupport> ok route worked
<mefisto__> techsupport: I think Bcast: is default gateway. I could be wrong though
<Prose> one more call  : on a samba share, I can create and copy files or folders but can't copy folders with files in them
<roukoun> karl: take it out first and put it back in and then pastebin the output of the dmesg | tail command
<techsupport> Prose, i'm working on sharing a hard drive with my windows computers with samba , you think you can help me out ?
<^paradox^> im trying to share our printer over our network so that i can print to it from this ubuntu pc. the pc the printers connected to runs vista home and ive set it up to share thhe printer. ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs, and hplip-2.8.9
<^paradox^> im using the hp device manager printer setup
<michael_ryans> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0 FUCK FREENODE FUCK FREENODE
<michael_ryans> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0 FUCK FREENODE FUCK FREENODE
<^paradox^> i tick network/ethernet/wireless (direct connection or JetDirect)
<Khisanth> bleh that is enough fun with compiling the kernel
<^paradox^> and it says no devices found
<techsupport> ok i just put a brand new hard drive into ubuntu server, how would i format and mount it ?
<^paradox^> but the printers turned on and our network is just fine
<^paradox^> so what am i doing wrong?
<diegolcf> test
<Prose> ^paradox^: the linux client doens't see the printer ?
<^paradox^> no not at this time it doesnt
<Prose> have you tried it with CUPS?
<^paradox^> im still very new to linux. how would i do that?
<pawan> hi
<diegolcf> its possible migrate the NT4 server users to samba?
<Prose> open a browser and go to       127.0.0.1:631
<Prose> does anything show up ?
<pac1> techsupport gparted
<^paradox^> Prose: okie hang on
<techsupport> pac1, i dont have gui
<sanguisdex> so you know how I was looking for a place to watch the debate in a browser run on linux?
<Prose> one last call: on a samba share, I can copy files and create folders but can'T copy folders WITH files in them
<^paradox^> Prose: im there what am i doing?
<sanguisdex> I had to leave the country
<sanguisdex> to the bbc web site
<Prose> ^paradox^: from there, you add printer
<^paradox^> ok
<pac1> techsupport, parted
<unop> ^paradox^, you might also find this helpful - http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing.html#printing_to_windows
<Prose> thanks unop :)
<techsupport> pac1, what about fdisk ?
<^paradox^> ok now i windows printer via samba correct?
<^paradox^> want*
<^paradox^> ty unop ill check it out soon
<pac1> should work too I think.  Its probably what I used....
<pac1> techsupport you're going to need the guids of the partitions to put in /etc/fstab
<danbh_intrepid> sanguisdex: msnbc.com is working for me
<sanguisdex> ﻿danbh_intrepid: ahh forgot to try that one
<danbh_intrepid> sanguisdex: hehe, but its microsoft : p
<ticked> silly newbie question here, i am installing madwifi-ng and when i run './scripts/madwifi-unload' the response i get is ERROR: You must be root to run this script
<sanguisdex> I tend to defualt to bbc any ways
<ticked> whazzat???
<pac1> techsupport, try  sudo vol_id /dev/sdb6 |grep UUID=
<pac1> after you set up partition
<johntramp> hey would it be possible to have screen switch between sessions every n seconds? to cycle through a few tail -f's for example
<^paradox^> ok im not sure how to get the device uri
<pac1> ^paradox^, device uri of what?
<techsupport> pac1, unknown volume type
<pac1> techsupport, does it have a filesystem on it?
<^paradox^> im at the stage where it wants a uri
<techsupport> pac1, didnt format yet
<pac1> techsupport gotta format first.
<techsupport> pac1, thinking which filesystem to choose, since i want it to be my backup drive for windows computers
<Bhavesh> which package do i need to install to get accelerated drivers for Nvidia MX400 chipset?
<chamunks> If i've locked myself out of my ubuntu distro how would i let myself back in?
<^paradox^> cups i mean. im at the stage where it asks for a uri
<genii> chamunks: Much depends on how it was you locked yourself out
<pac1> ^paradox^, those ^ are a pain...
<chamunks> I've booted from the recovery mode to try and run passwd from the main users and it has no effect in normal mode
<epcom> jesica
<pac1> too many hats!
<epcom> jbug
<epcom> ,ob
<epcom> ,biog
<epcom> .bogf
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epcom> .og
<pac1> paradox, depends on your print server.
<ZeD_> chamunks: in recovery uyou need to chroot in to your os, try single user mode
<pac1> what's the device?
<chamunks> genii, simply forgot my userpassword i setup on this new box during initial install.
<^paradox^> lol especially when im a newb and really have no idea how to get it
<Prose> ^paradox^ depends on your printer
<techsupport> pac1, what would you recommend ?
<epcom> koghlg , p nloj
<loonysalmon> Hi, I installed  xubuntu from alternate install cd.  Then i installed ati  proprietary driver from their website.  Then I did 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop' and now my graphics doesn't display right.  Is there some sort of way I can reconfigure it so that it works again?  It's saying low graphics mode.
<epcom> ,nloh
<epcom> ,.bçhg
<epcom> b.bç
<^paradox^> its a hp psc 1110
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epcom> htt bhght
<epcom> ju
<Batsmasher> Could somebody help me here please: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936014
<pac1> techsupport, a filesystem.  depends on what you're doing.
<epcom> kj hhres
<techsupport> pac1, thinking which filesystem to choose, since i want it to be my backup drive for windows computers
<davidryder> oh my god this is so awesome
<chamunks> ZeD_, how would i go about chrooting into my OS?
<_haywire_> you called?
<davidryder> can i post images?
<epcom> red bluei
<epcom> hjyjyyk
<epcom> kjh
<epcom> kubhhh
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZeD_> chamunks: how did you get in to recovery ? from boot , or from the cd?
<Prose> ^paradox^  cant you select the printer in a list of printers ?
<epcom> jesshjcs nh ,kf  hfyrf nfytr
<genii> chamunks: Then you can boot to recovery mode and issue something like      passwd yourusername
<epcom> ugtjut
<epcom> nif
<epcom> nfifg
<epcom> ,mbih
<FloodBot1> epcom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<davidryder> http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6215/ssoct0220082149lh9.png
<epcom> j
<person> is there a limewire-type of app for ubuntu?
<loonysalmon> frostwire
<person> thanks
<loonysalmon> np
<epcom> oh maigode
<ZeD_> person: yea limewire
<chamunks> ZeD_, through the grub bootloader yea
<pac1> techsupport, if you want a linux filesystem for that, ext3 would do.  even ext2 if you don't want journaling.
<epcom> hg hh gm hh red blue green black
<urthmover> new-kew-lerr
<chamunks> genii, i've tried to run passwd mainuser but it seems to have no effect within normal operating mode :S
<^paradox^> oh lol yeh it does show it there. does this uri look right smb://WORKGROUP/RAC4006-PC/hp%20psc%201100%20series ?
<ZeD_> chamunks: did you change the password for your user ? recovery mode goes directly in to root
<techsupport> pac1, will this perform quick format ? sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/hdd1
<chamunks> ZeD_, yeah but i su mainuser first before i ran passwd
<person> loonysalmon, would i use sudo apt-get install frostwire?
<^paradox^> RAC4006-PC is my wifes rentacenter pc which runs vista
<techsupport> pac1, sorry ignore that
<pac1> no idea...
<chamunks> ZeD_, i also tried "passwd mainuser"
<person> loonysalmon, i'm noob :(
<Prose> ^paradox^  cant you select the printer in a list of printers ?
<ZeD_> chamunks:
<loonysalmon> no  idea, to tell you the truth
<ZeD_> chamunks: is the mainuser the actual username ?
<techsupport> how can i quick format my new drive with ext3 file system ?
<^paradox^> yes
<chamunks> ZeD_, no but for irc's sake it is :)
<loonysalmon> Hi, I installed  xubuntu from alternate install cd.  Then i installed ati  proprietary driver from their website.  Then I did 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop' and now my graphics doesn't display right.  Is there some sort of way I can reconfigure it so that it works again?  It's saying low graphics mode.
<alteregoa> mkfs.ext3 /dev/null
<ZeD_> techsupport: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd,yourdisk>
<^paradox^> it shows its the default printer
<alteregoa> mv /dev/sda /dev/random
<genii> chamunks: You can also boot to livecd, then mount the / partition of the install. Then edit the line in /etc/shadow that reads something like:  mainuser:$1$vtG03wCfgobblygookeLQ51XFfN1:14111:0:99999:7:::             into: user::14111:0:99999:7:::         which entirely wipes the password out
<ZeD_> chamunks:  got it. try this .. from recovery in root shell do : su mainuser and then try to passwd once you are in the users shell
<alteregoa> or get qtparted
<Bronco_Dave> hi
<^paradox^> ok i tried to send a test page
<techsupport> ZeD_, formatting....
<^paradox^> waiting for it to print
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Bronco_Dave
<ubottu> Bronco_Dave: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ZeD_> techsupport: congrats!
<chamunks> genii, thanks that looks like exactly what im looking for i can operate fine in nano in the cli to do this.
<freeRag> >	can i use UNetbootin to install intrepid to USB drive ?
<Bronco_Dave> thank you everyone
<pac1> ^paradox%, is it working?
<arvind_khadri> freeRag,  ask #ubuntu+1 :)
<^paradox^> nothing printing yet
<chamunks> ZeD_, i've allready done that as well, genii gave me a pretty good tip ill see how that goes.
<pac1> I went through something similar with my ps121 print server....
<ZeD_> chamunks: good luck
<chamunks> ZeD_, thanks ill need it i dont really want to go through the trouble of reinstalling.
<JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - Anyone think this site is legit? Their first pick did shoot up 9% today, I'll be following it myself.
<^paradox^> it shows in jobs two test pages that it says "completed" ;-)
<[Solars]> is there a deamon for torrent downloading
<Prose> ^paradox^ so...it works??
<JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - Anyone think this site is legit? Their first pick did shoot up 9% today, I'll be following it myself.
<^paradox^> no it didnt print
<Prose> hahah
<Prose> but CUPS says completed?
<^paradox^> i call that a flop
<JesseL627> www.surestocks.info - Anyone think this site is legit? Their first pick did shoot up 9% today, I'll be following it myself.
<^paradox^> yes cups is saying completed
<^paradox^> and when i send these test pages and they dont print they stop jobs on the vista pc from being printed
<Prose> any firewall you need to bring down or somehting ?
<^paradox^> so ive been having to use an hp printer diagnostic tool on the vista pc to clear those
<^paradox^> windows firewall is up
<tjodalv> does anyone use the usb creative x-fi with ubuntu?
<^paradox^> is it safe to bring it down?
<Prose> yeah well AFAIK windows firewall isnt worth alot
<Prose> but its supposed to adjust to printer sharing
<^paradox^> yeh its doing a good job
<Prose> well try to bring it down and print again
<Prose> when, in CUPS, you click on the test jobs you asked, what does it say for the individual jobs ?
<ideasman_42> histo, Im looking to install ubuntu ibex beta
<davidryder> yo pidgin is so insane
<mefisto__> Prose: probably designed to allow printer sharing between windows boxes
<pac1> paradox, how is the printer connected?
<^paradox^> PSC_1100-27  	Test Page  	anonymous  	17k  	1  	completed at
<^paradox^> Thu 02 Oct 2008 09:53:14 PM EDT  	
<^paradox^> PSC_1100-26  	Test Page  	root  	150k  	1  	completed at
<^paradox^> Thu 02 Oct 2008 03:22:59 PM EDT
<FloodBot1> ^paradox^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ideasman_42> hi*, is the but in the e1000e driver have problems with the "e1000" module?
<passbe> ive just reinstalled 8.04, and im encountering static from my speakers. i have checked cables and speakers they are all fine. i have tried alsamixer and turned everything up and down, doesn't make a diff, any ideas ?
<pac1> passbe, buy my old stereo?
<sumo_su> hi. following problem: my 8.04 doesnt boot properly because the file system seems to be read-only. can someone point me in the right direction?
<ideasman_42> At the moment the module reproted on lsmod is "e1000" so Im not sure if this is safe to install a new ubuntu
<^paradox^> sorry FlodBot1
<passbe> pac1: my stereo is fine :P
<Prose> mefisto__:  yeah but it's a variable that can complicated stuff and shouldnt IMHO :P
<^paradox^> Sorry FloodBot1
<pac1> ;-)
<rebel_kid> when installing virtualbox-ose i get  * No suitable module for running kernel found.
<rebel_kid> is that common, or is it a problem
<Prose> ^paradox^ what about the Vista machine, what does the printer job queue say ?
<mefisto__> rebel_kid: well I got that too. just installed it. so you're not alone
<^paradox^> ill have to wait a few minutes to give any info from the vista pc. my wifes playing her favorite mmorpg
<rebel_kid> mefisto__, does it work for you? i am getting an error when running a virt box
<Bamph> hey all, have any of you installed the new ati-drivers and loose powerplay (powersaving)?
<mefisto__> rebel_kid: haven't tried it yet
<bsquidwrd> does anyone know where *.exe files can be made with a .c program?
<bsquidwrd> in ubuntu?
<Prose> ^paradox^ awesome wife !
<Hobbsee> bsquidwrd: i doubt you can.
<Prose> ^paradox^ bring the firewall down and any other (zonealarm, norton, whatever), try again, and check what the printer job queue says on the vista machine
<Blaze_Boy> URGENT ! :every time i open inkscape i got segmentation fault, i reinstalled it but the problem still there, what should i do?
<^paradox^> well she started looking at em after playing final fantasies on nintendo ds
<sledge> How hard is it to setup a web server
<^paradox^> ok will do
<bsquidwrd> ok thank you. how do i set up a server to start my own domain?
<pac1> sledge, not hard.
<sledge> pac1: what if i want to have a DNS
<kebomix> i want another good browser other than firefox and Opera ?
<pac1> sledge, harder.
<sledge> well i guess i want to try it as my IP FIRST i guess
<chamunks> genii, it seems asif im working with a whole different operating system everything i attempt has no effect.
<sledge> but eventually i want to have it named something
<chamunks> ZeD_, No effect :S
<pac1> sledge, where will you be accessing it from?
<bsquidwrd> How do i set up a server to start my own domain/website for the public?
<urthmover> MCAIN knows what EVIL is
<kebomix> pac1:  i want another good browser other than firefox and Opera ?
<sledge> oh
<Pici> urthmover: Thats nice, but take it to ##politics. This is a support channel.
<sledge> i dont know.. never mind
<pac1> kebomix, so why ask me?
<sledge> i would probably need web space
<genii> chamunks: I've used the /etc/shadow  hack with much success in erasing forgotten passwords
<urthmover> sry I was laughing
<sledge> i was thinking about turning my home desktop into a web server
<kebomix> pac1: just thought u know cuz im beginner
<pac1> try midori.
<pac1> i use firefox.
<kebomix> pac1: is it good , and show bookmarks good , and how to install it ?
<Bamph> hey all, have any of you installed the new ati-drivers and loose powerplay (powersaving)?
<genii> bsquidwrd: Register a domain. Then get a static IP address on your internet connection from your ISP. Then point the DNS entries of your domain control panel to the IP you have. Install lamp server and play
<pac1> no idea.  just installed it.
<pac1> it's really quite spare...
<^paradox^> gonna be about 10-15 minutes. im gonna grab some cola and ill be back when shes ready to assist me
<chamunks> genii, Ill poke around a bit more i thought i should make it look similar to others in the list by adding a * but im thinking that disables things... :S
<kebomix> i have problem with firefox
<chamunks> genii, so i've tried removing the *
<bsquidwrd> can you describe it in more detail please? because i am a beginner
<kebomix> my bookmarks disappeared and it dont backup them or add new bookmarks , and it dont save history !
<fragged> Hey guys, I'm looking to install Ubuntu on a system; but all I need it for is a DVB-T tuner card, both playback and recording; is there a particular subest of Ubuntu which has the best support?
<chamunks> genii,  now it really doesent make sense that this is not working.
<pac1> kebomix, sounds like your firefox profile got hosed.
<techsupport> after formatting new drive, sudo lshw -C disk doesnt return the drive information
<mefisto__> kebomix: you're back
<kebomix> yeah
<mefisto__> did you rename ~/.mozilla/firefox to ~/.mozilla/firefox.bad   ??
<kebomix> so , wut i can do to make firefox work good again !!
<pac1> bsquidwrd, you're going to have to do some reading.
<kebomix> mefisto__: no i didnt
<pac1> I'd suggest starting with apache.
<takamarou> anyone here know much about blackbox? I'm having some difficulties with my menus
<mefisto__> kebomix: if you close firefox, rename that folder, then restart firefox, everything should be like a fresh firefox install
<l337ingDisorder> evening fellow geeks :)
<pac1> kebomix,  when that happened to me, i just deleted my profile and started over.
<genii> chamunks: You just need to remove the md5 hashed part of the password, which is after the colon after username up until the next colon
<pac1> profile is under .mozilla/firefox
<mefisto__> kebomix: then you can move those .json files from bookmarkbackups folder in firefox.bad to the new firefox profile, and restore your bookmarks
<pac1> .mozilla is a "hidden" directory
<techsupport> sudo lshw -C disk only displays my cdrom, and only one drive out of the two
<techsupport> does anyone know why ?
<l337ingDisorder> I'm trying to write a bash script that calls another bash script for output... to simplify, I'd like to have a list of e-mail addresses in a text file separated by commas, and I'd like to have this list dumped in between a pair of quotes in a bash script.. can someone point me in the right direction for docs on how to do that?
<l337ingDisorder> hmm.. -simplify +clarify
<arvind_khadri> l337ingDisorder, try #bash :)
<chamunks> genii, it would appear as if im editing the correct file and doing everything i should do but once i go to login no such luck :S this is rather confusing.
<rebel_kid> i just installed virtualbox but i get an error saying something is not installed, when i try to install it i get another error http://pastebin.com/m63b552f
 * l337ingDisorder smacks his forehead
<pac1> l337ingDisorder, try advanced bash scripting guide
<l337ingDisorder> arvind_khadri: thanks :)
<arvind_khadri> l337ingDisorder,  :) np
<l337ingDisorder> should have occurred to me
<ChamPro> join #ubuntu-help
<pac1> what? I can't get help here?
<ChamPro> hmmmm anyone that can help out with some errors when compiling xmlrpc?
<ChamPro> pac1: whatcha need?
<pac1> sleep.
<pac1> l8tr.
<arvind_khadri> rebel_kid, did you try with the 2.x.x.x thing?
<rebel_kid> arvind_khadri, i did not how do i find the values of x to use :)
<ChamPro> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> chamunks: You are editing from recovery kernel on hd install, or from livecd?
<arvind_khadri> rebel_kid, well uname -r gives your kernel number so you can try that
<rebel_kid> arvind_jhadri, YES thank you so much!
<arvind_khadri> rebel_kid, :) welcome :)
<techsupport> how would i look up the information of my hard drives ?
<arvind_khadri> techsupport, fdisk -l
<bullgard4> In what situations or cases is resolv.conf overwritten?
<techsupport> arvind_khadri, that didnt return any output
<ChamPro> techsupport: or if you want a GUI utility, install gpartd
<techsupport> no gui
<arvind_khadri> techsupport,  sudo cfdisk /dev/sdax
<arvind_khadri> techsupport,  s/a/x
<blueapples> okay so how about this one... when I rename a file that already has an extension of ".theme" such as "chameleon.theme" to a different name with the same extension, maybe "newchameleon.theme" (this is a real example working with drupal files), apparently Gnome or Ubuntu or something REPLACES the contents of that file with a header in INI format starting with "[Desktop Entry]", and heavily truncates the file. this does not, obviousl
<blueapples> y, happen when i use mv to rename the file. so my question is this: WTF?
<espacious> im installing gos on an old lappy whick filesystem should i select?
<ChamPro> espacious: how old?
<arvind_khadri> espacious, this is ubuntu support :)
<espacious> um is a lifebook 1020
<espacious> 1400mhz 700 Ram
<espacious> ext3?
<ChamPro> I guess we would encourage using Ubuntu instead of gOS
<espacious> or jfs or xfs
<^paradox^> im back and she brought down the windows firewall
<arvind_khadri> !ot | espacious
<ChamPro> since gOS is an unsupported off shoot of Ubuntu..... ext3 is the default
<ubottu> espacious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<techsupport> looking at this tutorial, under determine drive information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive , typing in the command and one of my drives is not listed
<espacious> ChamPro u right but is ubuntu platform
<espacious> :D
<techsupport> it was listed before i formatted it though
<Matir`> For a small scale mail server on Ubuntu, would Courier, Postfix, qmail, or something else be best?
<espacious> so evt3
<espacious> ext3*
<techsupport> anyone ?
<espacious> thanks chaky
<espacious> thanks ChamPro
<^paradox^> ive tried to print another test page
<Denise> David
<arvind_khadri> techsupport, did you mount the disk?
<techsupport> arvind_khadri, yes
<techsupport> arvind_khadri, mounted to /media/mydisk
<Denise> no
<DShepherd> ls
<kongove> hello
<techsupport> can anyone help ?
<carandraug> !anyone | techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DShepherd> can anyone point me to where can i configure my wireless via the commandline
<kongove> Is there anyone like Python programming.
<techsupport> carandraug, sudo lshw -C disk does not return info about 1 of my disks after i formatted it
<^paradox^> remote down level document printing ink low guest n/a 64.0kb/4.53mb 10:26:46pm 10/02/2008 usb001 is what the job shows up as in the vista pc's job list
<DShepherd> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<techsupport> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<^paradox^> thats the only job showing Prose
<techsupport> errr.....
<carandraug> techsupport: but does it appear under sudo fdisk -l ?
<carandraug> techsupport: does it work, or it's just not listed under that?
<techsupport> carandraug, yes
<techsupport> carandraug, sudo fdisk -l displays info yes
<^paradox^> i installed hplip-2.8.9 as was suggested to me
<carandraug> techsupport: what about the second question. Does it work, or it's just not listed under that?
<^paradox^> firewall is down
<techsupport> carandraug, let me pastebin to you
<^paradox^> the test pages are just sitting there
<techsupport> carandraug, http://pastebin.com/m16f9fd1b
<LaQuirrELL> can anyone tell me which command to use to get access to a harddrive?    i have been reading about chmod and chown  but for some reason  [muddleheaded] i just can't grasp which one i should use
<Prose> paradox
<techsupport> carandraug, i noticed under 500 g drive it says Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Prose> so vista sees them but ?
<carandraug> techsupport: are you talking about sdb?
<^paradox^> they just sit
<techsupport> carandraug, yeah
<carandraug> techsupport: how did you format it?
<techsupport> carandraug, sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb
<_haywire_> DShepherd ----------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<pan_> is powernowd better or cpufreq-selector?
<pan_> for save battery longivity
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: I think you should use chmod. Read the 6th paragraph of man chmod (the one about numeric)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> will the upgrades in Intrepid Ibex be made available to the Hardy users without them having to install Intrepid?
<techsupport> carandraug, should i have done sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdb ?
<Matir`> zetheroo-ubuntu, you will be able to upgrade to Intrepid
<carandraug> zetheroo-ubuntu: you can download the intrepid packages and install them in Hardy right now ( I did that with pidgin 2.5 and Teeworlds) but that may cause errors
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Matir` : I don't want to have to upgrade to Intrepid ...
<carandraug> techsupport: I have a better alternative for you. Can't you use Gparted?
<techsupport> carandraug, isnt Gparted for GUI ? i dont have gui
<drake_> soemthing wierd is happening here  i keep getting "sudo: unable to resolve host hel"
<carandraug> techsupport: also, I think it's mkfs -t ext3 /path_to_device
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I want to be able to stick with Hardy (as it is an LTS) and have the upgrades of Intrepid ... such as the new Banshee etc ...
<powerjuce> does gparted support raid drives?
<drake_> any idea how to fix that?
<Matir`> zetheroo-ubuntu, you could install some packages from the intrepid repositories by manually installing them, but that would be a highly unsupported configuration (mixing versions)
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: are you talking about the ubuntu help websites  6th paragraph?
<techsupport> carandraug, ok, trying to unmont drive
<techsupport> carandraug, with umount
<^paradox^> ok this is weird it says its printing the test page, but its not
<LaQuirrELL> or the terminal 6th paragraph
<techsupport> carandraug, returns drive is busy
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Matir`  : so in efect Hardy will be behind Intrepid ... even though its an LTS?
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: no. Run "man chmod" in a terminal
<carandraug> techsupport: do a lazy umount
<techsupport> carandraug, how ?
<LaQuirrELL> ok
<^paradox^> and the number for each test page always gets higher even after jobs have been purged and cancelled thru cups
<carandraug> techsupport: add -l to the command
<Matir`> zetheroo-ubuntu, Hardy will continue to receive security and stability updates.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Matir` : ok.. I see
<zetheroo-ubuntu> anyone know when Intrepid is due?
<blueapples> man i ... is this for real?
<genii> zetheroo-ubuntu: Oct 30
<blueapples> someone please tell me i'm not going insane
<alteregoa> how can i get ubuntu server ?
<Denise> what is it
<techsupport> carandraug, /dev/sdb is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here! when tried sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb
<blueapples> when i rename a drupal .theme file, it's contents are replaced with some kind of INI file stuff
<zetheroo-ubuntu> genii : ok thanks
<thiebaude> zetheroo_ubuntu:mid october
<pw-> thiebaude, no, oct 30th
<bastid_raZor> alteregoa; releases.ubuntu.com
<jrib> blueapples: how are you ascertaining this?
<blueapples> jrib reproduce screenshots here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5897104#post5897104
<blueapples> jrib it literally replaces it right before my eyes, and truncates the data that was in the file
<carandraug> techsupport: run "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb" to turn everything you see in free space. Then create a partition that side with type 83
<zetheroo-ubuntu> at what stage is Intrepid at now?
<xxploit> final alpha
<jrib> zetheroo-ubuntu: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions
<carandraug> techsupport: *Then create a type 83 partition with that free space
<garsande> hi
<carandraug> zetheroo-ubuntu: I think today was first beta-release
<Flannel> Today is the beta release.  But this is offtopic, please continue in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> blueapples: you're not insane, I can recreate it
<^paradox^> ok i dont have clue now
<blueapples> jrib lol thank you! is that the weirdest damn thing?
<Denise> so I m not insane either
<jrib> blueapples: no, now you've ensured I'm going to have to figure out what's going on instead of going to bed :/
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug   do if i open a terminal in the hard drive i want to change permissions for and type chmod 766    will that do it?
<black-track> hello
<blueapples> jrib i'm so sorry. i'm glad i have mv to fall back on. first thing that occurs to me is that it's theme installing code that's catching the rename. i just... it makes no sense. the actual filename doesn't change... i... my head hurts
<DigitalFiz> ubuntu auto detected my lexmark x3430 print/scanner and installed a driver but it doesnt work what should i do
<DigitalFiz> printer/scanner
<xujun> hi
<Denise> none
<Denise> none side
<alan> anyone familiar with logitech pro 9000 and "cheese"?
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: if those are the permissions you want to give, do "sudo chmod -R 766 /path_to_mount_point" -R is to make it recursive so be really careful
<Denise> fuck de merde
<techsupport> carandraug, ok Name is sdb1 , Partition Type Primary, FS Type Linux
<Hobbsee> !language | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daft_Punk> i love ubuntu so much i made a skin for it (for laptops) if anyone wants it, msg me
<DFlame> not exactly #ubuntu material, Denise
<techsupport> carandraug, whats next? format ?
<jrib> blueapples: 1) I've got a weirder one for you: create foo.theme, rename it to foo.bar.  Same thing happens
<freeRag> i want it Daft_Punk
<thiebaude> #ubuntu+1
<techsupport> carandraug, or write partition table to disk ?
<Daft_Punk> freeRag, i said msg me
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: Please don't advertise that sort of stuff here, thanks.
<freeRag> Daft_Punk: is going to be the next ubuntu code name ?
<^paradox^> im about ready to give up. this damn printer defies printing anything from ubuntu pc
<odiv> How do I kill ntop if I don't see it in my process list?
<odiv> And secondly, why is ntop not starting up with the parameters I tell it to in rc.local? I ask it to start with sticky hosts and local only and it doesn't on startup.
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: can i leave out the recursive part?
<Indoctrine> How do I tell what programs are using alsa? Programs tend to clog it up and I can't listen to music.
<blueapples> jrib... wwwhhat? confirmed, just recreated it
<Daft_Punk> Flannel, then where?
<jrib> blueapples: bug 206892 is related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206892 in nautilus ".config .theme .index files can't be opened" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206892
<Flannel> Daft_Punk: #ubuntu-offtopic would be acceptable.  #ubuntu-artwork would be another place you might try.
<blueapples> jrib how about when i double click one of these .theme files, it says  Couldn't display "/home/isaac/test/test.theme".   The location is not a folder.
<carandraug> techsupport: "mk2fs -j /dev/sdb1" I think
<jrib> blueapples: well that's exactly the bug :)
<Indoctrine> How do I tell what programs are using alsa? Programs tend to clog it up and I can't listen to music.
<Flannel> !repeat | Indoctrine
<ubottu> Indoctrine: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<blueapples> jrib just saw that lol
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: that won't change the permissions inside the mount point, and inside the folders inside the mount point
<Indoctrine> Yeah yeah, whatever
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: it is an empty harddrive
<alan> waits patiently...
<blueapples> jrib i guess i should file a bug
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: then I believe you can. Also, is the partition ntfs or fat? Seems that changing permissions on those filesystems like that changes nothing
<Indoctrine> Why doesn't my sound work when I use it in other programs? Eg. I watched a video on YouTube and then wanted to listen to music, but no sound came through.
<Indoctrine> Is there any way to solve that?
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: it is an ext3 single partition hard drive
<xujun> hi
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: yeah. Should work fine
<alan> Ques - i just bought a logitech 9000 cam and it shows up as B&W and small resolution in cheese.. Anything i can do..?
<bartek> Hi there .. I am trying to get dual-head monitors working on Ubuntu .. right now they are working fine with correct resolutions but the main issue is I don't want the second screen cloned. I've been playing with xandr but I have a feling this is not the solution I need .. any tips?
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug:  ok and 3 days ago i felt so too  LOL
<usser> Indoctrine, install libflashsupport
<usser> Indoctrine, flashplayer being a proprietary application doesnt play very nice with linux
<Indoctrine> usser: I'll test it now
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: actually, I think I remember seeing you around yesterday or before yesterday
<carandraug> techsupport: so? Did it work?
<techsupport> carandraug, now drive is listed, still cant format says used by system
<whyameye_> I have a remote ftp server mounted in gnome. Is there a way I can cd into the directory of that server from the command line?
<LaQuirrELL> yeah  u gave me some info on a storage device manager
<jonnyro> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Indoctrine> Excellent, thanks usser. I managed to rickroll myself
<usser> Indoctrine, heh
<Trev> is there anybody willing to help with some basic ubuntu (installation) problems?
<carandraug> techsupport: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" and "df"
<mobodo> how's bluetooth support on ubuntu? should I worry before purchasing a bluetooth keyboard?
<_jabba> i work with chimps
<Indoctrine> First video I could think of
<pw-> is it possible to add music to amarok through samba from another PC, as in, tap into another PC's music collection remotely
<test> how to interact libnotify on terminal?
<jrib> test: libnotify-bin package
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: to correct fstab, right? Did it work fine? I never used the tool myself so I would like to know about it
<Trev> can anybody help me with disk partitioning problems?
<usser> pw-, yea sure but amarok has nothing to do with it, you need to use smbfs to mount the remote directory locally and amarok will see it as a regular local directory
<test> ok
<pw-> ah ok, tyvm
<carandraug> !anyone | Trev
<ubottu> Trev: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug:  it created a whole other set of questions  that i can't deal with right now    LOL
<Khisanth> anybody know how many hours it's going to take to build the kernel? :(
<mungi> cwx gokil
<Trev> When I go to install ubuntu and it comes to the disk partitioning step in the process I can't get past it.  I'm missing one of the partition options. (the one I need)
<techsupport> carandraug, http://pastebin.com/m29321b19
<mungi> cwx gokil
<sam_delta> Trev, which option you need?
<carandraug> !english | mungi
<ubottu> mungi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<sam_delta> Trev, which option are you missing
<Trev> I need the Guided- use the largest continuous free space.
<carandraug> techsupport: the second command is not to use the option -df. Is to run the command "df"
<mungi> hi,blh knl ga
<genii> Trev: How many partitions are already on the disk? 4?
<techsupport> carandraug, sorry http://pastebin.com/m3da69fac
<sam_delta> Trev, you dont have that option because you probably dont have any free space, what you need to do is ,,,, press Alt-F2, and type "gksudo gparted" and shrink your current windows partition to whatever size you want, and leave some "free space", then restart the installer and you will have that option
<carandraug> Trev: we could be a litlle more useful for you if you could boot in the liveCD and pastebin some commands
<blueapples> jrib bug filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/277379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 277379 in nautilus "Content of file with .theme extension is destroyed when renamed" [Undecided,New]
<blueapples> jrib please add confirm if you can
<sam_delta> Trev, :free space" in the partitioiner means, space which is not formated (or outside any existing partitions)
<overc0de> D:
<jrib> blueapples: I don't think you described the steps correctly.  You should have written "foo.theme" instead of "foo.txt" in step 3
<jrib> blueapples: I'll just make a not in my comment about it
<blueapples> jrib crap i meant to have them rename after creating with content
<Trev> i'm sorry I have no experience in this. I have two seperate partitions of "free space" how do I free up more space?
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: only files kept on this harddrive will be .mp3  or avi  or txt type files   and only 2 people will have access to them  how important is it to select the right permission numbers?
<sam_delta> Trev, how large are them?
<Trev> one is 30gb and one is about 5gb
<sam_delta> Trev, do they have anything inside?
<Trev> no
<odiv> So yeah, ntop help anyone?
<sam_delta> Trev, are they formated to any type of filesystem?
<odiv> or really, top help.
<odiv> ntop isn't showing up in top, how do I kill it?
<carandraug> techsupport: try reboot and then run the command to make the filesystem
<Trev> umm, They aren't formatted.
<techsupport> carandraug, rebooting .
<bouma> is synaptic package manager, mark for complete removal the best way to remove a package and any other packages that it may have caused to be installed but would no longer be used by anything else ??
<test> jrib: then which command i should choose to interact with libnotify?
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: I don't think it's that important. That's what I use
<jrib> test: notify-send
<dodil> anyone know how to setup symbian development environment in Ubuntu?
<sam_delta> Trev, umm, then the option of "use largest continous...." should be enabled, would you mind sending me a screenshot of "gparted" showing your partitions?
<bouma> when you install something sometimes it has lots of dependencies, when its removed how do you get all of the things it brought with it, i cant remember them
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: actually, I use 777. Makes it easier when I take the hard driver to another computer (friends to share the files)
<pan_> how do i get greedy with powernowd
<pan_> to where my laptop makes no noise?
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug: but i can change it anytime i want right?
<Trev> sam delta by gparted what do you mean?
<sam_delta> Trev, the program gparted, you can launch it by typing Alt+F2, then type "gksudo gparted"
<test> jrib: wow thanks
<dodil> anyone know about symbian?
<Trev> i'm currently on windows vista
<jrib> blueapples: heh, now we have different steps to reproduce, but both work :)
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: yes. With whatever numeric code you choose.
<sam_delta> Trev, ohh, nvm then
<blueapples> jrib lol just saw that
<tictac232434> I am new to Ubuntu and had a question about Media players/Codec's....anyone who where I should go please?
<blueapples> jgrib i just can't type tonight, named the screen shot "Screenshot showing Nautilus and terminal disagreeing on contentst of the folder " lol
<sam_delta> Trev, problem is that windows vista wont see any "ext3" partition or linux type partition,  have you tryied installing linux before?
<jrib> blueapples: heh
<IdleOne> !codecs | tictac232434
<ubottu> tictac232434: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tictac232434> ty
<Trev> I haven't tried before.
<PorkSoda> hey alll does anyone know how to extract iso files
<DigitalFiz> PorkSoda, 7zip
<sam_delta> Trev, well,  may i see the info on your vista partitioner?
<Trev> yes
<Trev> http://img355.imageshack.us/img355/4026/diskpartitionjh3.jpg
<Shathan> hi
<sam_delta> Trev, k, gime a sev
<sam_delta> sec*
<Zerothis> I have an install problem, my IDE hard drive is ntfs. When I use manual or guided, I get the error "the ext3 file system creation is partition #1 of SCSI (0,0,0) (sda) failed". Using ubuntu 8.04_Live CD. The CD and HD are on the same cable, due to only 1 IDE connector on the MB.
<genii> PorkSoda: Alternately if you just want to see whats in them, loop mount them instead
<genii> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<carandraug> PorkSoda: "mount -t iso9660 /path_to_iso /mount_point" I think to mount them
<PorkSoda> DigitalFiz: where can I get 7zip
<bouma> can someone please help me, im trying to remove all the packages that were installed along with a specific package. i cant remember them. is there a log somewhere that lists all the installed packages so i can roll it bakc ??
<blueapples> jgrib so that's two hours of work lost to a bug :) good times heh
<blueapples> jrib i mean
<Daisuke_Ido> carandraug: actually sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mountpoint
<DigitalFiz> PorkSoda, in synaptic
<tictac232434> I have one more question....
<carandraug> PorkSoda: search for it in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<PorkSoda> I have xubuntu 8.04 as a iso file and I am trying to install it
<NemesisD> what driver is the driver nvidia lets you download from their site, nv or nvidia?
<fluvvell> I've not figured out the new Printing system that requires gimp-print to go.  How do I print CD's from  Gimp now?
<tictac232434> I have tried uninstalling and installing the codec's and they do not seem to work at all should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<NemesisD> friggn every time i do anything with my video driver it ruins my setup
<carandraug> Daisuke_Ido: yeah. I saw what ubottu said. I was under the impressions that iso9660 was right
<chipbuddy> !deskbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deskbar
<carandraug> PorkSoda: are you in windows?
<PorkSoda> carandraug: not now I was earlier when I burned the iso file
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug:  well here goes .....
<usser> bouma, remove the package itself and then sudo apt-get autoremove should remove all the packages that it was dependent upon
<sam_delta> Trev, you should be good by removing all the "green stuff" which is a secondary partition (i duno why they are there, they arent been used anyways), once you delete that, you will end up with "unallocated space" which whill be usable by the ubuntu installer
<PorkSoda> carandraug: I burned it as iso 9660 only is that gonna cause problems
<bouma> usser: ok i'll give it a try thanks
<alan> ...about to give up on "Cheese" and this logitech camera.. Any suggestions for photobooth like app?
<donavan_> any one know why M$office starts out taking up the whole screen(not maximized)?  is this something thats worth the hassle of fixing ?
<chipbuddy> exit
<sam_delta> Trev, did you partitioned  your hdd before?, or those partitions came like that by default?
<Trev> i did it before
<Trev> but they're worthless
<Trev> i can't delete them
<carandraug> PorkSoda: so, what exactly do you want to do? You've already burned the CD and installed Xubuntu. Or not?
<dodil> hi
<dodil> I have an ubuntu question
<dodil> can I ask it here?
<sam_delta> Trev, you cant?, any error message?
<donavan_> yeah
<Trev> yes
<Indoctrine> No. :P
<techsupport> carandraug, ok restarted going to try it
<sam_delta> Trev, which error
<Indoctrine> !ask | dodil
<ubottu> dodil: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Trev> it says there is not enough space available on the disk to perform this operation
<techsupport> carandraug, whats the command to make fs ?
<RyanPrior> If something has got my sound device locked up but I can't tell what, how do I find out?
<dodil> how can I install symbian dev environment in ubuntu
<PorkSoda> carandraug: no I haven't installed xubuntu thats what I need to do. I have xubuntu dapper drake old version
<MyName_> hi
<carandraug> techsupport: "mk2fs -j /dev/sdb1" I think
<dodil> is there any equivalent to carbide C++ for ubuntu?
<Indoctrine> dodil: g++
<sam_delta> Trev, id try to delete them with gparted (in the live cd), gparted is ubuntu partitioner, once you are in the live cd, type alt-F2 and type "gksudo gparted" to launch it
<PorkSoda> what I have burned is the 8.04 desktop iso version of Xubuntu
<NemesisD> can someone help me with my video driver problem? just upgraded from an nvidia 7800gt to an 8800gts. installed the new driver from the nvidia site, now it starts in bulletproof X mode when using driver "nvidia"
<carandraug> PorkSoda: hmm, so you want to upgrade the old one or install the new version?
<Indoctrine> dodil: Oh, is Carbide an IDE?
<PorkSoda> carandraug: install the new one
<PorkSoda> whatever is easier
<techsupport> carandraug, /dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!
<carandraug> PorkSoda: then just insert the CD and boot from it. You know how to do this?
<sam_delta> Trev, if you still have problems, id be glad to keep helping, you can contact me by sending me a private message through ubuntu forums to "sam_delta"
<sam_delta> Trev, id try ubuntu partitioner (to delete those partitions)
<Trev> ok thanks. i'm done for the day and i'll talk to you tomorrow
<Trev> ok thanks
<PorkSoda> carandraug: it won't boot because for some reason it won't recognize the iso file
<sam_delta> Trev, no proble, have a nice day
<Trev> you too.
<HappyHater> if you browse the cd and see an iso file on it, you didn't burn it right
<PorkSoda> will 7zip do something special to recognize it
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug:  still getting Access Denied   when i try to copy a file into it.       So i guess i will tackle this again tomorrow    ty
<HappyHater> burn it as an image
<HappyHater> that's what it is
<gamikage> it says initramfs
<carandraug> PorkSoda: how did you burn the iso? You just don't put the iso file inside a CD
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<RyanPrior> If something has got my sound device locked up but I can't tell what, how do I find out?
<PorkSoda> carandraug: through Nero burned it as a iso file
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: that's strange. Pastebin "df" please
<PorkSoda> at 4x speed
<coil> hi why does my ubntu crash every so often
<bouma> usser: ok, autoremove lists 7 packages.
<HappyHater> PorkSoda, what do you see on the disc if you browse it?
<bouma> usser: is there a way to find out what installed them
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug  df?
<PorkSoda> carandraug: it won't even let me do that
<bouma> usser: im just trying to determine if i can just remove all the autoremove suggestsions
<carandraug> PorkSoda: what do you see when you insert the CD while in Xubuntu
<coil> yesterday and today it crashed
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: yes. The command "df"
<coil> i stepd out for 15 mins today and come back to it frozen
<PorkSoda> the dvdrom acts like it is going to open it but it doesn't
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<usser> bouma, all the packages autoremove lists are safe to remove, they are not used by anything in your system
<donavan_> whats a good IRC client Im using the firefox plugin but it seems to slow the web down
<usser> donavan_, xchat
<gamikage> help guys!!
<gamikage> help guys!!
<donavan_> thank you
<usser> donavan_, konversation for kde
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<FloodBot1> gamikage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LaQuirrELL> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<J-a-k-e> Does anyone kow if it's possible to setup a low pass filter and crossover in ubuntu?
<techsupport> carandraug, formatting, should have removed auto mount from /etc/fstab
<bouma> usser: ok thanks
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<carandraug> PorkSoda: even at low speed. it can occur some error. That sounds like some bad burns I had. Even at low speed, errors can occur. Check the md5sum of the iso and then burn it again
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<PorkSoda> when I try to open through my computer it says something like it may not support the format
<carandraug> techsupport: but you had it umounted so that shouldn't matter I think
<coil> anyway of telling why the computer crashed
<bouma> usser: btw they are all perl libs... sounds like they are hang overs... i'll give them the axe
<PorkSoda> hmmm that could be the problem iso is such a pain
<HappyHater> nero has an option to burn a disc image
<HappyHater> couldn't tell you where, haven't used it in forever
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug:   i knew that   LOL     http://paste.ubuntu.com/53350/     sdb1
<PorkSoda> I even had nero verify it was there
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<gamikage> hi guys
<gamikage> can someone help me pls
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: "sudo chmod -R 777 /media/MUSICSTORE/"
<coil> hi fix my computer
<spinz8r> Hi, how do  i change my kubuntu desktop to gnome as default desktop? tks
<genii> Gah. 777
<gamikage> hi, I am having troubles when booting Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it says initramfs
<alteregoa> cool
<HappyHater> PorkSoda, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/iso
<techsupport> carandraug, so in my situation, should i be mounthing /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<carandraug> genii: he's having problems with 766
<techsupport> carandraug, mounting *
<NiKeCRu666> hello, i need some help with and error in amarok's script
<carandraug> techsupport: /dev/sdb1
<PorkSoda> so if the file is bad what are my options? Where I live I don't have DSL
<alteregoa> yeah install the dependencys
<alteregoa> for amarok
<J-a-k-e> gamikage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591746 , if you have the drive formated as fat32 you could try reinstalling and ,akinging it ntfs
<seij0> I'm having computer trouble in general
<carandraug> PorkSoda: if you can't download another iso, order one from canonical
<J-a-k-e> *formating
<seij0> my computer is not recognizing anything
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, that about dependencys of amarok is for me?
<seij0> let me explain further
<PorkSoda> carandraug: will I still have to download updates?
<alteregoa> yeah, those scripts, read the manual, dependencys and stuff
<carandraug> PorkSoda: you can do that for free. If you know someone else that may be interested, you can order more than one at the same time
<Ohmu> ive got 100 gigs used up on my portable hdd (data from my windows-box).  how can i create a 40 gig ubuntu partition from the remaining space?
<toonless> anyone know if theres anything like ubuntu for my smartphone?
<seij0> i set up a computer myself using some spare parts
<RyanPrior> If something has got my sound device locked up but I can't tell what, how do I find out?
<toonless> i hate using ms
<seij0> so i boot it, it says Detecting drives: None
<PorkSoda> carandraug: give me the link to website
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, wanna see the error?? i already installed the dependencys
<seij0> then it comes with an error, Conflict I/0 Ports: 2F8
<alteregoa> yeah
<seij0> then Press F1 to continue
<seij0> so I press F1
<toonless> guess not
<alteregoa> press alt+f4 to continue
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, check that page with the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/53349/
<carandraug> PorkSoda: I think Imake updates every week but they are small. I don't know how much would you have to download of updates
<genii> Isn't 2F8 a serial port location?
<carandraug> techsupport: I'm guessing that means it worked
<seij0> and then t goes to another screen and Verifies the DMI
<LaQuirrELL> carandraud   ty ty ty ty ty ty   may the sun shine on u always
<PorkSoda> so what google canonical
<alteregoa> shoutcast?
<seij0> and after that it says: DISK BOOT FAILURE, ENTER
<seij0> er, INSTERT, SYSTEM DISK TO CONNUE
<carandraug> PorkSoda: one minute. Let me find the page to get that
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn... yes i think
<PorkSoda> thanx
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, yes i think
<seij0> It's not just the system drive either
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: I'm guessing that means it worked. Try the same command but with the 766 so see wether it was the numeric code or the recursive option that made a difference
<seij0> there's no CDRom
<seij0> the only thing is seems to notice is the floppy
<digifor> "bash: syslinux: command not found"  what is missing?
<alteregoa> thats why i use edcast with foobar2000 on ubuntu,
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, what???
<PorkSoda> seijo sounds like the problem I had a while back
<NiKeCRu666> edcast?
<NiKeCRu666> can you stream music and voice?
<unop> digifor, syslinux is not installed
<alteregoa> i only had problems with amarok streaming stuff
<carandraug> PorkSoda: I've looked but it seems that there's no free shiping of Xubuntu "Unfortunately, unlike the other Ubuntu derivatives, Xubuntu does not yet have free cds available for shipping due to lack of funding."
<alteregoa> i stream only music
<Allah> digifor: perhaps you should install syslinux first.
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿alteregoa, and what about voice? any option?
<techsupport> carandraug, yes, everything is very good, now i have to figure out how to share this new 500g drive with my windows computers
<espacious> what a hell happened to ndiswrapper i was using TEW424 usb adapter for wireless
<espacious> but since i upgraded/renstalled to new version my pc freezes when try to connect
<espacious> to my ruter i need to hard reboot,i fonund out 128bit WEP works ok but not WPA. somebody?
<carandraug> PorkSoda: you can however buy it from online shops, It's cheap, you pratically pay only the CD
<carandraug> !samba > techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport, please see my private message
<Allah> http://packages.ubuntu.org/distver/utils/syslinux
<Allah> ^ digifor
<digifor> duh!!! I am having a grey hair day. apting now
<PorkSoda> carandraug: well I may do that and I'll just let my computer download it
<alteregoa> you need bindings to /.kde/share/apps/amarok/scripts/shouter to /usr/share/apps/amarok/scripts/common/
<nytek> anybody know how to get a circle desktop with compiz fusion?
<nytek> desktop cube wise
<PorkSoda> here's a big question if I wanted to get Xubuntu through Synaptic
<carandraug> PorkSoda: you could instead ask the to ship Ubuntu 8.04 and then, one you have it installed, remove Ubuntu and install Xubuntu
<digifor> thanks
<techsupport> carandraug, i installed samba and swat, and for some reason none of the links work withing swat
<LaQuirrELL> carandraug   it was the -R that made the difference
<PorkSoda> where can I get xubuntu 8.04
<IdleOne> PorkSoda: www.ubuntu.com
<Guma> Does any one know if 8.10 Beta comes with latest ATI drivers?
<carandraug> LaQuirrELL: ok. well, at least now we know. Or maybe there's a difference between "/media/MUSICSTORE" and "/media/MUSICSTORE/"
<IdleOne> PorkSoda: you can also install xubuntu-desktop but I suggest you do a fresh install to a different partition of xubuntu
<LaQuirrELL> i tried it with out the -R    and also with-R and both 777 and 766    it only worked if i used the -R
<carandraug> PorkSoda: download from here http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<carandraug> PorkSoda: maybe it's better if you use torrents to download it. If your connection goes down, you can continue to download it on another day
<LaQuirrELL> well thats that     ty again   and yes cud may have been the / at the end    i try it a few different ways   just to see  I'll be back t ask about the anomaly of storage device manager l8r    good nite all
<PorkSoda> I did that. thats what on my cdrw
<roch> Ubuntu seems to think opera is my main browser when i click links in irc...but my preffered application is irc.  is there anyway to fix that?
<roch> wow preffered = firefox*
<Pavlz> the laptop advises me that were available updates
<coil> niggers
<carandraug> roch: System > Preferences > Preferred applications
<Pavlz> so i tried to update
<roch> yea it says firefox
<Pavlz> the updates corrupted nautilis
<PorkSoda> Can Synaptic be configured to do a direct 8.04 Xubuntu upgrade?
<Pavlz> and something goes wrong
<Pavlz> i booted the computer and started only with shell
<PorkSoda> brb
<ivan> do I need to compile my own kernel in 8.10 if I'm using XFS/LVM? I get lock-ups during disk activity
<Pavlz> now from shell i'am trying to recover the work that i did and that i can read now
<PorkSoda> anyone know if synaptic be configured to do a direct 8.04 upgrade???
<Pavlz> i am using apt-get update to update the kernel
<Pavlz> tomorrow i got a conference to University Popolare of Roma
<PorkSoda> I thought there would be a way to avoid 322 updates
<skylar_> how to get my cd/dvd player to work (only trying to auto mount and play music right now)
<Pavlz> and if i can't read anymore my dates mark shuttlework risks that i ask him in judgement
<badfish> can i integrate unrar-free into my archive manager?
<Peroxyde> Hello. I am having a problem with flash freezing firefox for about 20 seconds while loading on Ubuntu x64.
<Pavlz> ubuntu is not a good distribution
<Peroxyde> Can somebody give me a hand?
<jrib> badfish: use unrar, not unrar-free.  It will be automatically used by archive manager
<arquebus> Ive got an empty fat32 partition I want to install ubuntu on. So if I set a manual install to ext3, root, format, will ubuntu automatically put in a swap partition? Should I delete the partition first?
<badfish> i didn't think unrar was free
<skylar_> System tab ---> Preferences ---> Removable Drives and Media has no multimedia tab
<toonless> can someine tell me the command for an irc client to list all channels with more than 100 users please?
<jrib> badfish: it's not free in the free software sense.  It doesn't cost anything
<Yomic> 7zip can unrar
<Yomic> Can't it?
<badfish> ok
<badfish> thx
<genii> Yomic: Yes it can
<pw-> Pavlz, linus likes it, that's good enough for me!
<IdleOne> Pavlz: do you have a question or just wanted to complain?
<IdleOne> Pavlz: not to mention that you cannot sue Canonical or Mark Shuttleworth because it is clearly stated that Ubuntu is distributed without warranty
<Peroxyde> Hello. I am having a problem with flash freezing firefox for about 20 seconds while loading on Ubuntu x64. Can I get a hand?
<tritium> Pavlz: there were no recent updates to nautilus.  What updates are you referring to?
<Yomic> Only problem I have with any distro is lack of (easy) instructions for wireless devices :)
<Yomic> I can deal until I feel like fixing it though
<tritium> !wireless | Yomic
<ubottu> Yomic: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> oh look easy instructions
<Yomic> I know;  too much on my plate right now ;P
<IdleOne> easy is a relative term
<Yomic> And I'm not entirely familiar with everything when using linux
<Yomic> This is true
<Yomic> I'm too spoiled by WinXP
<IdleOne> Yomic: but you can read that and if anything comes up then ask in here and someone will help if they can
<skylar_> Yomic lol
<badfish> already check the forum?
<haywire> Yomic here's an easy manual connection guide..... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<pan_> cpufreq-selector or powernowd?
<Yomic> Biggest problem is that I have no internet connection while on my linux partition
<pw-> xp has nothing to spoil you with
<pw-> aside from games
<pw-> and, well, i'll admit samba is a bit of a finnicky slut
<skylar_> I have no multimedia tab in system>preferences>removable drives and media how am I going to play a cd?
<skylar_> I like XP's package manager though
<tritium> pw-: family-friendly channel, please
<skylar_> it is really awesome
<pw-> tritium, apologies
<Yomic> games, pnp wireless, instant compatability with many things due to..., many apps written for compatability for Windows but not linux
<IdleOne> !hardware | Yomic check out this link to see if your card is supported
<ubottu> Yomic check out this link to see if your card is supported: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Yomic> And I know Wine
<skylar_> Yomic better things linux only
<tritium> pw-: no worries.  Thanks.
<Yomic> But I'm a gamer so it benefits me not to waste as much time on Linux
<IdleOne> waste time on linux?
<Yomic> I still enjoy learning
<IdleOne> hahahha no such thing
<pan_> how do i see what services i'm using?
<tritium> Between the two, I'd say time on gaming, not linux, is time wasted ;)
<Yomic> Reprased:  ...not to use as much time with linux
<IdleOne> pan_: System>Admin>Services
<KRABEN> my pc is Gigabyte GA-K8VM800M-RH - motherboard - micro ATX -K8M800 where i can download driver?..
<tritium> KRABEN: for what?
<skylar_> Yomic I could probably boot windows and play a freaking cd though hehe
<Yomic> I have an XP partition and ubuntu partition
<Yomic> Just so I can learn and fool around
<pan_> right that tells u what loads in startup in gnome
<danbh_intrepid> Yomic: you have no net connection?
<pan_> how would i view what is actually running ?
<pan_> services
<IdleOne> Yomic: bottom line is that Windows is good for people who like windows and granted gaming is better supported on windows. Linux is great for people who don't need the gaming support ( getting better ) and don't want to be brainwashed into believing there is no choice
<pw-> pan, go to system > administration > system monitor
<pan_> k
<pan_> thx
<pw-> np
<Yomic> I have wireless that extends to this side of the house;  house designers neglected this side of the house by not installing an ethernet port in this room
<Pavlz> now i can't see nothing on the screen, it blinks 3 times then give me as error impossible to start X server (your own graphic interface). Probably is not well configurated. You want to see the output of server X to diagnose  the Yes or No
<Pavlz> if i click yes
<KRABEN> tritium... for resolution my pc
<danbh_intrepid> Yomic: I don't thnk you have to draw a line, and say that windows is for games, and linux is not.  Windows has most of the games, but linux has some games too.  Check out playdeb.net     No sense in limiting your options when you can dual boot.
<Yomic> I just have no reason to switch wholley to Linux at the moment
<Yomic> But learning it doesn't hurt
<pen> Yomic, have you trieed other distro?
<Yomic> nope
<IdleOne> Yomic: there is no reason to switch over completely. except because you want to
<IdleOne> Yomic: that is the whole point of Linux. use it because you can not because some big company says you have to
<Pavlz> X Window System Version 7.0.0 Release Date: 21 Dicember 2005 X Protocol Version 11
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone care to help out a a newb who's havin a little trouble with settin up his Zen?
<IdleOne> Pavlz: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<GodfatherofEire> 8.04
<SpAc> I've just freshly installed Ubuntu on my laptop. It's working great so far. Just setting up my mail in Evolution. Having trouble getting it to work the way I like with IMAP. All my folders currently show up as subfolders of the Inbox. Can I change this?
<Pavlz> edubuntu
<linny> GodfatherofEire: what exactly dop you need help with ?
<chamunks> i've got an issue with my php5 / apache2 i've got a string of things causing an issue where i have no /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: That is usually caused by the mail-server.
<chamunks> Can someone give me some advice on this?
<Yomic> If it ever comes to a point that I have to decide between Linux, Mac, or Windows Vista (I don't mind the others as much), I'll want to have knowledge of something that doesn't cost $100 and that I don't care to learn (vista)
<GodfatherofEire> The Zen isnt registering under Amarok, and I cant copy files to it from Banshee or any other program except nomad
<GodfatherofEire> *Gnomad2
<Pavlz> /var/log/Xorg.0.log Time Fri Oct 3 06 06 47 2008
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, yeah. Although the mailserver is pretty standard. I thought others might be in the same situation.
<IdleOne> Pavlz: tritium asked earlier of what update you were speaking about. there has not been any updates to nautilus according to tritium
<Pavlz> Using config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jasuus> how do I find which file contains a <string> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: Courier IMAP server does that, and the author won't change it (claims everything else is 'broken'). Dovecot works fine as you expect it to
<chamunks> can someone give me some assistance with apache2
<SpAc> In thunderbird I can set the 'IMAP server directory' to fix the problem. Anything similar in Evolution?
<linny> GodfatherofEire: try KZenExplorer it should be in synaptic
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, i see!
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: I changed my server from Courier to Dovecot because of that, amongst other things
<jasuus> as in i have 100 files and i need to find which one contains the function "get_parameters(a,b)"
<Pavlz> to update general packages
<GodfatherofEire> Tried that
<GodfatherofEire> Didnt register it
<linny> GodfatherofEire: i see let me look
<IntuitiveNipple> jasuus: grep -rn 'get_parameters\(' *
<Pavlz> using config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, I don't suppose you know, but any plugins or work arounds? (Apart from switching IMAP servers?)
<GodfatherofEire> I'm just trying to use Banshee or Amarok cause the ID3 Tags are relatively fine on ther
<Pavlz> where i must put the hands to turn back to use the gui
<dean0null> if i could get some help on my hp pavilion d7 1020 i'd be eternally grateful
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: I did a lot of trying to work around it, and I'm a techie, but in the end it was easier to move to Dovecot. However, I do seem to recall that Mozilla Thunderbird could handle it somehow
<dean0null> my wireless card doesn't work
<linny> GodfatherofEire: http://libmtp.sourceforge.net/index.php id you install this protocol ?
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, yeah. Was using Thunderbird on Windows. It has a setting to specify the root folder
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: might be worth searching Google for an Evolution plug-in that does the same
<passive> I want to install enveria on ubuntu is there any howto or even a deb package ?
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, ok... well... I might just use Thunderbird then
<dean0null> anyone know where or how i could get my wireless up and running
<linny> dean0null: what wireless card do you have ?
<zeus> How do I remove a file that refuses to be removed even with sudo rm -r and -f?
<dean0null> linny: i'm not sure
<jrib> zeus: pastebin
<GodfatherofEire> Did that too linny
<jrib> !pastebin | zeus
<ubottu> zeus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: This might be wroth a look http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/67410-namespace-imap-root-evolution.html
<linny> GodfatherofEire: i found this , any help ? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-467398.html
<ion-> g
<linny> dean0null: if you dont know what card you have how can we help ?
<dean0null> how can i find out?
<linny> is it a laptop ?
<zeus> How do I remove a file that refuses to be removed even with sudo rm -r and -f?
<Jinx-> Any ideas why with ndiswrapper I have it add and remove the inf a couple time before it works?
<dean0null> im new to linux...i just got it wiped and had a fresh ubuntu install
<dodil> strange
<linny> dean0null: google the model of the lappy
<dean0null> it being my harddrive
<IntuitiveNipple> zeus: maybe another process has it open. It can be removed when that program releases it
<dean0null> it's dv7 1020
<dean0null> i'll check
<linny> dean0null: i take it youve followed the basic tuts ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<dean0null> nope
<linny> :)
<Pavlz> What i must to change in Xorg.0.log
<linny> give them a try and if your stuck come back
<dean0null> i had a linux dood install this, but it died right after the install
<GodfatherofEire> Linny: Didn't work
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple_, Makes no difference
<Doonz> Hey Can anyone help me with this error
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple_, I think I'll go back to Thunderbrid
<Doonz> intel_rng: FWH not detected
<linny> GodfatherofEire: im sorry im out of ideas ?
<GodfatherofEire> No prob
<linny> GodfatherofEire: i do know that one of my pals had this prob but hes in bed now , if you idle here tomorrow ill pm you when i speak to him
<Pavlz> Is possibile to do a recovery from the cd of edubuntu ?
<chipbuddy> is there a way to tile windows vertically or horizontally so that they take up as much screen space as possible?
<Doonz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476055&highlight=intel_rng%3A+FWH <-- can someone tell me if this is a wise solution for my problem?
<lucax> can someone help me with java?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/53357/
<dean0null> how do you bring up a console or run the run command?
<GodfatherofEire> Alright
<GodfatherofEire> Thanks Linny
<dean0null> how do you get to the console?
<linny> dean0null:  application/acessories/terminal or alt and f2 for run
<jasuus> eh, anyone use gnucash 2.0 with online banking?
<bobertdos> lucax: Which version do you want to use?
<mike1504> can someone reply to my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5887676#post5887676 Thanks
<lucax> bobertdos, sun-java6
<xiaopi> Hi, I have a question, i installed kubuntu-desktop over my Ubuntu installation but now even when i use Gnome, he tries to load KDE applets, and I have all KDE's programs in my menu (without icons of course)
<CorbinFox> is there a good program to burn .avi files to a dvd to play in a standard dvd player?
<JuNiOx> Hi all, I've just created a volume group with only one logical volume, but whenever I reboot the server all volumes are gone.. do I need to "save" something to keep from losing the VG?
<lucax> bobertdos, but i cant choose from any!! i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure java and error
<xiaopi> Can't use them both without having them mess with each others?
<xiaopi> My shutdown menu doesn't have power off button in Gnome anymore either, that's really messed up =D
<HappyHater> CorbinFox, devede will convert them to a dvd iso
<badfish> why can't i view embedded flash?
<CorbinFox> happyhater: i literally just found that in the add/remove programs thing just after i asked.  i didnt see it the first run through the list.  thanks
<linny> badfish: you need to go to adobe and install flash
<sugi> does anyone know where i can find the quake wars 1.1 client for linux?
<lucax> how do i install java?????
<badfish> i thought i did
<badfish> now instead of telling me i need the latest version of flash, it just pops up a big empty box where a video should be
<linny> badfish: what browser you using ??
<IntuitiveNipple> JuNiOx: what is the backing-store for the VG ?
<badfish> firefox 3.03
<IntuitiveNipple> JuNiOx: Also, do you have devmapper installed in the initrd image?
<lucax> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: java no está instalado HELP!
<CorbinFox> when will gimp 2.6 be set to update into hardy?
<dean0null> i'm sorry but i don't know how to find my wireless card, it should be an option somewhere
<JuNiOx> IntuitiveNipple: not sure, just installed ubunto 8 for the first time just for trying configuring it, but let me check
<IntuitiveNipple> JuNiOx: The LVM devices should appear in /dev/mapper/
<JuNiOx> IntuitiveNipple: sure, it works fine before rebooting
<badfish> the installer put libflashplayer.so in my /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/plugins folder
<JuNiOx> all devices
<JuNiOx> mount points
<JuNiOx> but whenever I reboot, the vg desappear
<Chainsinthewall> my built in sound card on my Shuttle AK32V mother does not get along with linux at all. what, if anything, can i do about this
<linny> badfish: check the ff settings to make sure its using that plugin also try restarting the browser ?
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<lucax> lucax, sudo update-alternatives --config java thanks dude!
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, back to Thunderbird :)
<IntuitiveNipple> JuNiOx: That sounds like the initrd (initial ram-disk image) hasn't been updated to include the LVM tools. Try "sudo update-initramfs -u all"
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: :)
<linny> dean0null: what tut are you following and where are you stuck ?
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, will think about moving to Dovecot... however at the moment my mail is on a shared server
<Pavlz> so i can't backup nothing
<tyoc> Hi there, I have installed anonproxy for test it on my school, I have redirected the proxy of FF to localhost:4001, then after see that it doesnt work like I spected, I have uninstalled it.... but now when I try to use synaptic for install some packages, I get: can't connect tolocalhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 refused connection)
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: Playing around with the Evolution root namespace value might help
<badfish> shockwave flash files are set to "use shockwave flash (in firefox)"
<badfish> restarted a couple times
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: It would seem logical to set it to "Inbox" :)
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: That might confuse courier enough :p
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, I've given it a go, but then then only the inbox appears and no other folders
<FAJ> IntuitiveNipple:  do you have any thoughts
<badfish> i'm gonna try browsing to set shockwave flash files to libflashplayer.so
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJ: Yes - I should still be in bed!
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, tried a few different combinations... given up :P
<FAJ> lol IntuitiveNipple
<badfish> still get a big empty space where a video should be
<Pavlz> i got the cd of edubuntu how can i choose only
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: I know I did too, it was *very* frustrating. I was sniffing the network to watch what was going on and I couldn't find a way to kick courier IMAP into shape, either
<dean0null> i think i accidentally closed it....i'm trying to find a wrapped file or a file that will support the wireless card i have on my pavilion d7 1020us
<dean0null> this is all new to me
<Pavlz> the packages necessary to setup X
<dean0null> i just want to watch the presidential debate or download some Hero's and be done with it
<tyoc> is like if synaptic was triying to connect to web via anonproxy, but dont know why, also anonproxy is already deleted completely
<linny> badfish: about:plugins what does this say
<FAJ> IntuitiveNipple:  can you think of anything?  he said that gparted messsed up on him,,,
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/4592
<IntuitiveNipple> FAJ: I'm staying well away :)
<FAJ> why?? :(
<badfish> linny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53359/
<badfish> actually i have 2
<linny> badfish: you could try upgrading to flash 9
<badfish> that's the other one
<badfish> i just purged gnash
<linny> badfish:  that could be your problem you only need one delete one
<badfish> the other one's here, it looks ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/53360/
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<dean0null> i'll be back after i try to take files off my old computer with ethernet cords
<badfish> that's it
<badfish> thanks
<linny> cool
<linny> ﻿﻿brb
<sprocket> i need to display very large text messages on a screen... can anyone suggest a linux program that would do this? Ie i need a message like "Welcome home Fred" to fill the whole screen.
<dean0null> if i did that wouldn't my linux box show up as a drive?
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, nice to know we're not the only ones
<dean0null> because it doesn't even find it now
<ykphuah> sprocket: you can do that using the presenter in openoffice.
<ykphuah> sprocket: just like you would do it in powerpoint.
<Chainsinthewall>  my built in sound card on my Shuttle AK32V mother does not get along with linux at all. what, if anything, can i do about this
<sprocket> ykphuah: yeah but i have a text file that will be changing and need to display the changes.... i don't think presenter can handle that
<FAJ> hi my friend used gparted to add to his / partition, unfortunately it did something weird, and now it says that he has 30 g's of used space in his / , which is wrong, because he is not using that much space, and when he checks on df -h it says he is only using 6 gbs of space in / while in sudo fdisk -l it says 30 gbs used.  he wants to use some of that space for / but cannot take it away because gparted says it's all used (not free).  can a
<Flannel> !repeat | FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NiKeCRu666> how do i kill an app that has freezed on wine?
<tyoc> some one know where synaptic obtain his "door" to the internet
<FAJ> sorry Flannel it's just that no one knows at all, there isn't even any thoughts on what to do
<Doonz> anyone here running mdadm with a raid 5 config?
<Doonz> im just trying to get the array to rescan the system and rebuild the array with a new drive
<Flannel> FAJ: Repeating it every 2 minutes won't jog anyones memory.
<FAJ> *sigh* you never know ;)  can you think of anything _anything_
<NiKeCRu666> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_haywire_> FAJ yeah start over
<dean0null> if i connected a laptop running ubuntu to a windows xp computer by ethernet cable and nothing happens what does that mean?
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<FAJ> _haywire_:   that's a hard one to do...
<dean0null> i should be able to access the hard drive shouldn't i?
<FAJ> _haywire_:  can you think of anything other than that to try?
<_haywire_> dean0null: possibly missing package /setting or wrong/bad cable
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: I've just read an article that reports recreating the IMAP account in Evolution and changing those Namespace options *at account creation time* works/might work (depending on Evolution version) but they, unhelpfully, don't spefiy any Evolution versions, or date of article
<dean0null> i've tried two cables...and i've tried connecting it to my router/modem...i can't get this thing online or even recognized by two windows pc's one running vista the other xp
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, ok... can I see the URL?
<IntuitiveNipple> dean0null: A direct PC to PC connection would require a 'crossover' cable
<dean0null> maybe i don't know how to set up the wireless and that's it
<linny> dean0null: youll need to setup proper network shares in the windows pcs
<_haywire_> FAJ backup and fresh start
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: There's not alot to see, but ... http://www.citadel.org/doku.php/faq:favoriteclient:why_don_t_i_see
<FAJ> _haywire_:  how can he back upwell?
<dean0null> how do i go about that linny?
<linny> dont know i dont do windows :)
<bjork> hii..im tring to install gegl and i keep getting this error 2geglbuffer.c:(.text+0x1d): undefined reference to `gtk_init'
<dean0null> heh lol
<bjork> anyone have any ideas?
<_haywire_> dean0null: create a user and password in windows for your ubuntu
<dean0null> how? and would i be forced to use it to get online?
<test> i have one broken package... what should i do?
<_haywire_> dean0null you have to create a userid with access credentials on the windows box, plus two smb packages must be installed...
<jasuus> ugh gnucash sucks
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, no breakthroughs there!
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, it was worth a try :)
<dean0null> smb packages?
<IntuitiveNipple> SpAc: Well, the general consenus is, Evolution developers aren't interested in providing 'proper' namespace support, more interested in the Exchange connector
<dean0null> i'm thinking about just waiting for this hobbist I know to wrap the windows drivers on tuesday
<dean0null> i just wanted to get some files on here and play around...but it looks like i'll be stuck reading books etc
<TeslaTony> Is there any way to throtlle my download speed without using QoS settings on my router?
<phuzion> !ubotu restart sound
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linny> dean0null: you can mess with windows to setup internet connection shareing then just plugin your laptop
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, that's the feeling I get as well from doing some searching
<SpAc> IntuitiveNipple, most people who use courier must just put up with it!
<dean0null> how do i do that?
<dean0null> oh yeah, you don't use windows
<linny> dean0null: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/306126 OMG did just post an m$ link :)
<insta> hey guys, anyone built an HTPC before?
<telephone> can anyone recommend an app that can convert mov->mp4?
<Doonz> Hey ANyone here that can help me with MDADM Raid Array?
<dean0null> thanks linny
<insta> Doonz: i can
<dean0null> i'll check it out tomorrow...too much stress now
<dean0null> getting a freakin headache donchakno
<Doonz> insta i have a "failed" drive
<Doonz> im trying to figure out howto make my array rebuld itself
<Chainsinthewall>  my built in sound card on my Shuttle AK32V mother does not get along with linux at all. what, if anything, can i do about this
<phuzion> I have no sound, but did earlier, and tried restarting alsa-utils, anyone got any ideas?
<dean0null> bye guys have fun!
<linny> bye
<insta> mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --remove /dev/sdb
<thxpnp> hi everyone!
<insta> before that, i'd suggest:
<insta> mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --readonly
<insta> the --remove will ... remove the bad drive from the array
<insta> i guessed /dev/sdb in this example, use your actual drive that failed
<Doonz> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53363/ <-- thats what  mdadm --detail /dev/md0 gives me
<insta> so it looks like it was /dev/sda that failed?
<Doonz> appears that way
<Doonz> but
<PoisonArrow> If I wanted a firewall, what one would I want?
<genii> PoisonArrow: A hardware one
<insta> Doonz: but?
<Doonz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53365/ <-- this is what Fdisk outputs
<vega_> PoisonArrow: all of the software ones are frontends to iptables, it's just a matter of how you want to configure it (gui or text-base config files)
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<telephone> can anyone recommend an app that can convert mov->mp4?
<insta> so?
<insta> are you just showing me that fdisk says the drive is alive?
<mobodo> telephone: ffmpeg?
<Doonz> and that its their
<Doonz> there*
<mobodo> telephone: though not any kind of mov
<Doonz> should mdadm automatically try readding the drive?
<PoisonArrow> vega_, Ok. I have used firestarter before. I just there might be other alternatives to iptables.
<insta> mdadm will kick drives out for several reasons
<IntuitiveNipple> PoisonArrow: Hardy has 'ufw' (Ubuntu Fire Wall) built in
<paulo> hola. hay alguien con quien combersar?
<insta> check the drive's smart status
<FuriousGeorge> i have a ps/2 usb adapter that works well in other distros, but doesnt work in kubuntu unless its plugged in when i start the computer, or i hit the caps lock key on a separate usb keyboard...
<PoisonArrow> vega_, thought there might be*
<FuriousGeorge> http://pastebin.ca/1217653
<insta> (install smartmontools, run smartctl -d ata -a /dev/sda)
<PoisonArrow> IntuitiveNipple, Thats the command?
<Doonz> ok and if its good?
<FuriousGeorge>  http://pastebin.ca/1217653  <---  thats the difference between dmesg on gentoo (works) and kubuntu (requires a reboot) when i plug in the adapter (p/2 -> usb)
<vega_> PoisonArrow: yes, "apt-cache search firewall" etc.
<insta> if you have a preliminary good, then dig through the smartctl options and kick off an offline test
<insta> if it passes the offline test then run:
<IntuitiveNipple> PoisonArrow: That's the package
<vega_> PoisonArrow: can't recommend any as i don't use a graphical one..
<insta> mdadm --manage /dev/md0 --add /dev/sda
<xiaopi> Does the Add/Remove... use apt-get or aptitude?
<PoisonArrow> IntuitiveNipple, ok ya just enabled it, going to check out the man
<genii> xiaopi: dpkg
<phuzion> I have no sound, but did earlier, and tried restarting alsa-utils, anyone got any ideas on what might be wrong?  I tried lsof | grep pcm as well and that didn't return anything
<Doonz> thanx insta
<SebNaitsabes> phuzion: yep sound issues like that are common
<xiaopi> just fetch .deb and dpkg them ?
<SebNaitsabes> with Hardy heron
<Doonz> so theres no way to make mdadm automatically readd drives?
<insta> Doonz: don't readd it until you're sure the drive is fine though
<Doonz> insta its brand new
<insta> no, you don't want it to do that
<insta> so?
<SebNaitsabes> phuizon: try this  killall pulseaudio then  try anything that makes sound
<insta> brand new drives are some of the most likely ones to die
<Doonz> i mean i took out the failed one
<Doonz> and put that one in
<SebNaitsabes> phuzion: killall pulseaudio
<insta> ah
<insta> ok
<Doonz> i have another boc ill scan it on
<genii> xiaopi: Synaptic is the usual one
<Doonz> boc = box
<insta> i thought the drive in there now was the failed one
<Doonz> no
<insta> if you've already replaced it, then just run the --add line
<phuzion> Nope, that didn't do anything either, SebNaitsabes
<chamunks> Im having troubles getting php working again on my server can anyone lend a hand?
<SebNaitsabes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xiaopi> genii> okay thx for the answer :)
<william_> So I'm reading a tutorial on VNC and it's saying that tightvncserver isnt that great
<chamunks> I had to purge all apache2 and php5 packages yet still my php pages dont function.
<william_> Any ideas what I should use?
<SebNaitsabes> william_:  VNC is not secure unless you tunnel it over SSH
<SebNaitsabes> or a vpn
<passive> I've screwed gnome when i deleted xorg.conf i can't get it back working
<lirit> how can I share files between two ubuntu machines?
<SebNaitsabes> passive: are you in Gnome now?
<passive> no KDE4
<SebNaitsabes> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<RickZilla> Another sound question...I just have a Sound Blaster Live card, but I'm not getting any sound
<william_> Okay, should I even bother with TightVNCServer? I'm having a hard time figuring out how to configure it..
<SebNaitsabes> lirit:  SCP
<SebNaitsabes> that's one way to do it
<passive> i can't login to Gnome it gives me a white page for any session
<SebNaitsabes> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<SebNaitsabes> passive: hummmmmm   so either gnome is buggered up or X is?
<passive> I don't know really SebNiatsabes :S
<PoisonArrow> Anyone know of any good software in the respitories on which to teach better typing schools?
<SebNaitsabes> PoisionArrow: there are quite a few I can't just tell you the names, but you can search for typing software with Synaptic Package Manager
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  I guess deleting the  hidden  .gnome folders in your home folder should take care of it,  but if you can't log in well  you need to do it in the Ubuntu console or from Live CD
<malek> xubuntu xfce 8.04.1 is good pc pentium 3, 128mo, 20go
<PoisonArrow> SebNaitsabes, thanks
<passive> SebNaitsabes i'll give it a shot and come back. Thanks alot!
<insta> anyone have suggestions for how i can track why my I/O wait is so high?
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  you don't have Kubuntu or antyhing like that installed?
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  no other desktop environment or window manager?
<passive> Yeah i've installed KDE4 beside Gnome
<jamesish> insta: i/o on the hard drive'll be something you can look at with hdparm.
<SebNaitsabes> passive: ok well can you log into KDE4
<passive> yeah
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  ok your issue has nothing to do with X
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  you won't need Live CD to fix it, since you can log into KDE4
<RickZilla> Sound blaster Live...how do I go about installing a driver for this?
<SebNaitsabes> passive: maybe your in KDE4 right now?
<passive> Okay just deleting the .gnome folder?
<passive> yes I'm
<RickZilla> I'm not getting any sound at all
<gnuskool> Aloha!
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  well  user settings for all programs go in home in hidden .folders so  deleting any folders to do with gnome should probably take care of it
<insta> jamesish: i'm pretty sure it's harddrive-related actually, because my system is running on a compact flashcard that's in PIO mode.  however, it happens while streaming a movie over my network ... so ...
<insta> i'm trying to see if mplayer is thinking it will outsmart me by caching the movie
<passive> 2 folders .gnome, .gnome2_private which one ?
<jamesish> insta: you said it was i/o related. Is it that or your network, then? What made you think i/o? Just a guess? guesses are okay, I'm just trying to make sure I understand.
<insta> i've only ever seen "wait" be high in top when it was waiting on I/O
<jamesish> inar
<R_YoYo_R> i love linux
<jamesish> insta: read man top.
<RickZilla> Sound blaster Live...how do I go about installing a driver for this?
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  yep get rid of them all
<insta> aw, that's a pretty official rtfm :(
<jamesish> insta: it tells you what all the WAIT and whatnot mean. Either that or man ps.
<insta> ok, and it says it's I/O
<shadypixie3> :-*
<insta> so it's either network latency or disk latency, and i'd like to know how to tell which one
<jamesish> insta: I don't tell *everyone*to read man pages. Only people who're sounding like they already have some undersatnding and are interested ;
<passive> Okay I'll give it a shot. do u mind telling me how to prepend the username before the text you are typing ?
<jamesish> insta: they're dense information, and really awesome.
<Doonz> anyway to pull up the motherboard model # through linux?
<insta> jamesish: i know, i was just pretty sure of myself with it
<jamesish> insta: think of man pages as secret unix knowledge going back forty, fifty years. They're the awesome.
<insta> i use man a lot
<SebNaitsabes> passive:    just type  name:  message
<insta> heh
<shadypixie3> rofl
<insta> actually, in my terminal right now, 3 of my 4 tabs are manpages
<jamesish> insta: okay, you can either benchmark your network or your latency. BUt here's a freebie: if you have solid state storage, and you're streaming a movie over the network, it's almost certainly network.
<passive> SebNaitsabes: Many Thanks ( I'll BE BACK the terminator :P)
<insta> generally, you'd think so, but solid state != fast in this case :(
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  yes try log into Gnome now
<insta> solid state in this context just means no moving parts
<jamesish> insta: try rsyncing a file with the --progress flag, that'll help.
<badfish> is it possible to add to my "places" menu?
<badfish> alacarte only lets me work with applications and system
<insta> rargh
<insta> dd shows me it's network
<airtonix> does snmp allow for showing bandwidth usage per client address or is it only bandwidth used at the router point ?
<chamunks> libphp5.so anyone know how i can get this file?
<insta> and i can't do anything about it either :(
<R_YoYo_R> when i get an icon theme from gnome-look.org not all the icons change
<certis> hi
<insta> because it's ndiswrapper which i need
<airtonix> chamunks, did you install php5 as per instructions on the ubuntu wiki?
<passive> Gnome didn't work :S
<SebNaitsabes> passive: hummmmmm
<airtonix> chamunks, if you did, then you can find that file with : locate libphp5.so
<SebNaitsabes> passive:  well you could re install it
<Chainsinthewall> my built in sound card on my Shuttle AK32V mother does not get along with linux at all. what, if anything, can i do about this
<passive> i've deleted all the files in .gnome2, .gnome_private and still gives me that whitepage
<SebNaitsabes> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<chamunks> airtonix, ill run that real quick and see what i get back sec.
<passive> Hmmmmmm how to ?
<R_YoYo_R> with 8.04 what version is KDE?
<Wicked> anyone help me with this error? ICE default IO error handler doing an exit()
<airtonix> !who | passive
<ubottu> passive: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<SebNaitsabes> passive: look above
<SebNaitsabes> airtonix:  yes I know
<airtonix> SebNaitsabes, know what?
<passive> airtonix: I'm sorry i'm new to IRC and just found the nick: msg thing
<chamunks> airtonix, I just realised that i've got a different problem than that at this point "php-5.2.3.tar.bz2"
<airtonix> !tab | passive
<ubottu> passive: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<SebNaitsabes> airtonix:  nevermind
<airtonix> chamunks, is that for a version of php not provided by the repositories?
<chamunks> airtonix, sorry old text in my copy "/usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Wicked> how can i fix this error....it happens when running a script and messes the script up
<chamunks> airtonix, theres more but i was just trying to avoid pastbinning it.
<airtonix> chamunks, feel free to private message me then
<NukkaG> ubuntu is for n00bs and faggots -- true hardcore elitists use slackware or one the BSDs
<jamesish> Y'know -- I use FreeBSD. But ubuntu is a fine OS. Idiot troll.
<Wicked> yea bsd's make awesome servers....and just that
<[Slug]> some of us are still noobs  hey we gotta learn some how
<jamesish> Nah, I use it on the desktop. FreeBSD is a fine desktop, if you understand it.
<R_YoYo_R> here is the thing. ... i have used alot of distros ... freeBSD gentoo LFS ... i have compiled to compiler that compiles the compiler ..... ... ubuntu is great if you have no TIME
<jamesish> Ubuntu, oddly enough, I use on one of my two servers. I use it because the ROOT physics framework won't compile on BSD>
<R_YoYo_R> face it ubuntu is a great linux os no matter how you look at it
<Wicked> lol well for me bsd sucked for a desktop....lacked support for almost all my hardware...even my freaking wired nic was not supported....even in 7
<b1> randysaputra
<[Slug]> im learning the linux command line and someday maybe I will run a GUI.
<savage-> if I'm running tar czvf to tar up a bunch of files and then cancel it in the middle with control-c, that shouldn't somehow affect the actual files that I'm tarring up, right? (ie.e., no harm to those files) ?
<R_YoYo_R> ubuntu as a desktop > than BSD imho
<GreedyB> So I setup SSH/x11vnc but after I SSH  in I cannot get the vncviewer to connect to the local port
<jamesish> We're not flamewaring here,
<Wicked> right...ubuntu does what i want it to do....just work
<R_YoYo_R> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<jamesish> I prefer BSD on the desktop, but who cares?
<R_YoYo_R> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gnuskool> [Slug]: you got no gui?
<AussieGuy> hi, if I ssh into a server that has a hardware setup the same as a server I have here, how would I go about using rsync to clone the local server to the remote one?
<[Slug]> nope
<gnuskool> [Slug]: good idea, i did that for a while and its the best thing i ever did
<jamesish> AussieGuy: look at the delete-after flag. I tink that'll help you out./
<[Slug]> its kinda like a step back to the 80's but it forces you to get good
<Wicked> anyone help me with this error? ICE default IO error handler doing an exit() ive googled all around and do not find a solution. ive tried removing the file and it still has the error
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: what do you mean by clone
<gnuskool> [Slug]: yeah, you learn the how and why, instead of just clicking stuff
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: rsync tends to be a bad way to "clone" live filesystems
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: especially if it's the OS of the machine
<Seven_Six_Two> I enabled desktop effects in gnome but I didn't know direct rendering was off. It turned the screen totally white and I can't do anything. I can get in to gnome safemode (I am now) but not in to regular gnome
<AussieGuy> well, here at home I have ubuntu server custom setup with my apache and web application, along with my dns servers etc.........Im going to rent a VPS server, install the default ubuntu server cd onto it
<GreedyB> I'm stuck when trying to use SSH/VNC anyone help me with it?
<AussieGuy> then ssh into the remote server and use rsync to clone the local server to the remote one
<[Slug]> and believe it or not im running a nslu2 hacked with unslung hehe!
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: Ahh, so it might be a bit more trouble, but I would simply duplicate the package listings and then rsync config files
<AussieGuy> ive got the kvm stuff all worked out already
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: You can use "dpkg --get-selections" to get a package list out of the "from" server
<AussieGuy> superq: the local server doesnt have to be running, cos its a virtual machine
<jamesish> AussieGuy: It's doable. If you have space, loook into doing a dd of you current drive to an isio
<AussieGuy> I could probably extract its files into a folder
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: Still, it may not be a good idea depending on the type of VPS they use
<jamesish> AussieGuy: Then unpacking the iso via ssh onto the remove.
<jamesish> Um, remote.
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: They may have modified the installation a bit
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: "dpkg --get-selections > package.lst"
<pan_> how do i save battery life?
<AussieGuy> they actually reccomended rsync over iso, reason being that it would save alot of bandwidth
<jamesish> AussieGuy: SuperQ is right, but the best way to find out is to ask them. Just email and ask if it's a default install or what./
<pan_> does anyone use powertop?
<[Slug]> gnuskool> this little box is kinda nifty, im trying to get it to run ircd-hybrid
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: Hrm
<AussieGuy> so when I make changes etc I can easily update
<Doonz> kinda a dumb question. But is 1 core on a quad core 2.4ghz better than a single celeron at 2.4 ghz?
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: I personally think that is a bad idea, but if they recommend it, maybe they have instructions
<AussieGuy> they said do a one time install of a secondary os (ubuntu server) then ssh into it, and rsync over my changes
<badfish> how do i change my default dvd player to ogle?
<SuperQ> Doonz: Not a fair comparison
<jamesish> Doonz: can't imagine so, as it doesn't hav eprivileged access to the L2 cache. THough most quad cores increase the amount of L2 cache to compensate, now I think about it.
<SuperQ> Doonz: since the core in the celeron has a lot of other changes besides being "just one core"
<Doonz> yeah not sure why i didnt think about it
<Doonz> :/
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: Yea, I don't know enough about the setup to give you specifics
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: rsync is fairly easy, the man page is good
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: if you give it a destination like user@host:/path/to/dir/ it will automatically try ssh
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: and prompt for your login
<SuperQ> AussieGuy: I do something like this all the time "rsync -av /dir/on/local/ superq@remotehost:/dir/on/remote/"
<GreedyB> I'm having trouble with x11vnc anyone have any ideas why I cant connect with my other computer when using a vncviewer?
<Doonz> Intel Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 2.4GHz w/ 2x4MB Cache VS
<Doonz> Intel Core™2 Quad Processor Q9300 2.50GHz w/ 6MB Cache
<Doonz> wich one is better
<SuperQ> Doonz: depends on a lot of stuff
<gnuskool> Seven_Six_Two: any progress with the white screen?
<SuperQ> Doonz: I would look at hardware review sites for benchmark comparisons
<AussieGuy> ill give that a try. thanks anyway
<Doonz> super whats a decent one
<SuperQ> I dunno.  trustedreviews, tomshardware, there are lots of them
<DigitalFiz> if i want certain programs to run when i login where do i put them?
<SuperQ> DigitalFiz: System -> Preferences -> Session
<SuperQ> DigitalFiz: You can add programs under Startup Programs
<DigitalFiz> ok ty
<SuperQ> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<SuperQ> cool, there is a shortuct for that one
<shepherd> how do i remove flash from my comptuer?
<Seven_Six_Two> not yet
<Seven_Six_Two> gnuskool, not yet
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't know how to do it from the command line, and it doesn't change when I try to use system>>pref>>appearance
<Seven_Six_Two> from gnome safemode
<Seven_Six_Two> I found a forum of 3 others that had the same prob in suse but there were no answers in the thread
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) My gnome session on a distant computer is hibernated. I can access the computer through ssh. How do you think it is possible to close that distant session? TIA
<jitu3485> whwnever I add a DNS entry in /etc/resolv.conf and execute /etcinit.d/networking restart the entry I added in resolv.conf disappears , same is the problem with graphical interface( Syatem-> Admin ->network) any help ?
<gnuskool> Seven_Six_Two: post your xorg.conf in pastebin
<shepherd> how do i remove flash from my comptuer?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<switchfoot> hey
<raddy> Would the 8.10 of Ubuntu atleast contain new art work?
 * susie I know how to make a program start when my session starts but what do I add to the comment if I want it to start minimized or in the tray
<Flannel> raddy: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, but yes.
<switchfoot> is aim working for anyone here
<susie> switchfoot: no it is down
<switchfoot> i'm getting connection timed out
<switchfoot> o really
<susie> switchfoot: I know they are either having problems or work on the servers
<RawSushi> anyone else have a problem with firefox constantly closing on its own?
<gnuskool> Seven_Six_Two: ?
<RawSushi> I'm using 3.0.3
<suren> hi can someone help me with compiling handbrake gtk?
<suren> it gives me the error "No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found"
<suren> anyone have any ideas???
<meek1> hello
<MonsieurBon> good morning everyone
<meek1> morn MonsieurBon
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<meek1> suren: u probably need to install that package then
 * susie Browse the World Wide Web
<MonsieurBon> question: I use my laptop with a biger display here. Can I somehow switch of the laptop display? It iritates me! :)
<suren> meek1, but unfortunately i cannot find it
<suren> im using ubuntu hardy
<meek1> suren: what ver. of ubuntu do u have?
<odracir34> GOOG MORNING VIETNAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<evil> lol
<suren> meek1, ubuntu hardy heron 8.04
<meek1> suren: ok
<gnuskool> MonsieurBon: what model laptop?
<airtonix> suren, apt-cache search pixbuf
<odracir34> I HAVE A DREAM.
<MonsieurBon> gnuskool, lenovo thinkpad X60
<airtonix> suren, or use getlib gtk-pixbuf-*
<Seven_Six_Two> gnuskool, sorry for delay, I'm following a thread I found, and I think I might know what's going on
 * susie I know how to make a program start when my session starts but what do I add to the comment if I want it to start minimized or in the tray
<suren> meek1, ive installed libgdk-pixbuf-dev libgdk-pixbuf2 and libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby to no avail
<gnuskool> MonsieurBon: on my thinkpad r61 its fn-F7 to use the other display
<suren> meek1, and getlib returns "getlib: command not found"
<Guest50764>  tune to adjust the screen position, it keeps saying  "Sorry: you have requested a mode-line that is not possible, or not supported by your hardware configuration", I was using the modelines before I installed the nvidia drivers just fine, is there something I need to use for nvidia drivers?  Ubuntu 8.04
<MonsieurBon> gnuskool, it's the same here under windows, but it doesn't work in linux... :(
<meek1> hmm
<MonsieurBon> gnuskool, I'll try rebooting without the display
<MonsieurBon> cu
<passive> I'm suffering i can't get gnome uninstalled :S
<Guest50764> I'm using a KVM and installed the nvidia drivers, but now I can't use xvidtune to adjust the screen position, it keeps saying
<Guest50764> "Sorry: you have requested a mode-line that is not possible, or not supported by your hardware configuration", I was using the modelines before I installed the nvidia drivers just fine, is there something I need to use for nvidia drivers?
<cypherdelic> what will ubuntu 10.10 be called?
<evil> evil
<suren> meek1?
<cypherdelic> i prefer Mad Monkey
<evil> lol
<passive> and i prefer not to use kde :S
<evil> u like monkie?
<cypherdelic> passive: me to, but i extra prefer to fix gnome-panels memory-leaks
<cypherdelic> evil: of course
<passive> cypherdelic: and i prefer to successfully reinstall Gnome
<cypherdelic> or wie call it: 10.10 Mensch Meier
<switchfoot> yeah meebo is taking way too long to load
<Guest50764> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<passive> i tried this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE and it doesn't cut it
<evil> i wonder how many ppl uing ubuntu arond the world..
<passive> looks like they will be minus one :S
<cypherdelic> 11.10 oller ochse
<evil> bt3 ownZ
<evil> cypherdelic why ubuntu?
<tenX> evil: backtrack?
<passive> Hummmmm
<evil> tenx eh
<suren> meek1?
<suren> anyone?
<passive> ppl my Gnome system is down :@
<cypherdelic> evil: its a circuis
<tenX> evil: eh?
<shanky> good morning
<passive> good morning shanky
<odracir34> morning
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<evil> eh = yes
<[Slug]> ok here is a good question and a debate maybe?   When will linux/ with a GUI desktop going to be used more then windows and macs?
<shanky> I have an odd issue
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<tenX> evil: how is it prior to v2?
<shanky> I can't resolve an IP using 'ping' but it works with 'host'
<odracir34> haywire its friday
<evil> lot different
<cypherdelic> [Slug all the time but never
<odracir34> last day
<gluonman> I'm trying to sign onto Yahoo Messenger via Kopete, and whenever I try to sign on it gives me an error messages saying that it cannot connect me to the Yahoo server: 1 - name lookup failed. This does not happen usually on my other computer, but the one I'm trying to open it on gives me this trouble a lot.
<tenX> evil: :D haha
<odracir34> an theen to party
<upry4318> LIST
<cypherdelic> [Slug] depends what you difine "User" and "Userbility"
<evil> tenX btw im type while sleeping
<passive> can't i make it bypass the uninstalled packages in PureKDE guide ??
<[Slug]> well
<odracir34> can sombody help me
<suren> and can somebody help me as well???
<tenX> evil: what do you use bt for if i may ask? qry?
<evil> helppppppppppppppp
<[Slug]> more set up for mom/dad and grandma
<gluonman> Does anyone know why kopete is giving me the problem I just described above?
<evil> tenx exploitin
<gluonman> And how I can fix it?
<cypherdelic> [Slug] hopefully nerver :D
<odracir34> my batterie is almost toast and my adpter is in the room next of my bed, can some bring it to me.
<evil> tenx u?
<jim_p> odracir34, suren can yu repeat your question?
<cypherdelic> [Slug] those users stop innovation when they want linux to be simpliciated
<[Slug]> well i only say cause apple and microsoft are nasty companies
<passive> Gosh that was rough
<odracir34> jim you know what i mean,
<cypherdelic> the distro that focus on dumb windows switchers will not be the bst thing out
<passive> How in plain english to remove ubuntu-desktop right ? I'm very frustrated
<jim_p> odracir34: no...? go get the adapter?
<suren> jim_p, i am attempting to compile handbrake gtk, but it gives me the error "No package 'gdk-pixbuf-2.0' found"
<[Slug]> and it would be nice to be able to have a linux for non computer geeks
<odracir34> i was in the shop and i see that opensuse 10.3 cost 45 euro
<jim_p> passive: ubuntu-desktop plus all the packges? sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<gluonman> Nobody knows anything about my question?
<cypherdelic> [Slug] go for ubuntu
<odracir34> paying for a linux distro
<_haywire_> [Slug] it's called ubuntu/kubuntu
<odracir34> wtf is wrong with the world
<Bc303> xfce!!
<jim_p> gluonman: delete your kopete settings, and remake your account in kopete again
<[Slug]> i do know that more and more computer companies are sticking linux on computers they sell to the general public
<cypherdelic> odracir34: simple: money!
<jim_p> suren: give me a sec to find it
<_haywire_> redhat and mandrake charge now too don't they?
<suren> jim_p, ok thanks mate
<[Slug]> like the eeepc or the mini 9 from dell
<gluonman> jim_p, when I sudo aptitude remove kopete and the sudo aptitude install kopete, it just comes back with the exact same account settings. Removing the program and reinstalling it doens't erase my user information.
<odracir34> wtf is wrong with the worldbut kinux is free
<passive> jim_p: 53.2kB disk space will be freed !!
<[Slug]> by the way the mini 9 from dell is kinda cool
<passive> I've tried that PureKDE guide and it doesn't work for me
<odracir34> for was it linux
<odracir34> lol
<Bc303> the mini 9 w/ ubuntu configed to the same specs as the mini 9 w/ XP is the same price, its a rip-off
<gluonman> jim_p, unless there's some kind of removal code that is more thorough.
<Ademan> anyone here successfully setup remote sound over pulse audio?
<jim_p> gluonman: sudo apt-get remove kopete --purge AND remove any .kopete folder inside your home dir
<cypherdelic> odracir34: again: money! linux does not cost any money, thats why it is basically right ;)
<IcemanV9> gluonman: sudo aptitude purge kopete (will remove EVERYthing including config files)
<gluonman> jim_p, IcemanV9, thank you.
<[Slug]> bc303? what would you want on your mini 9 if you where buying one
<odracir34> cypherdelic: what are web gonne do abouth this issue
<Bc303> ubuntu
<jim_p> passive: i suppose you do have kde installed, otherwise you are left with no desktop enviroment at all
<[Slug]> goodman
<suren> jim_p, btw i have tried installing libgdk-pixbuf-dev libgdk-pixbuf2 and libgdk-pixbuf2-ruby to no avail
<[Slug]> 8)
<KRABEN> how to install driver mainboard?..
<passive> jim_p: yes i do
<odracir34> shall we kill al opensuse developers ?
<cypherdelic> odracir34: nothing, awaiting its sure collapse
<passive> odracir34: that 'd be very nice of you
<odracir34> i nice
<[Slug]> ok so im not going to take sides on what flavor of linux this keeps me safe
<[Slug]> 8)
<jim_p> passive: ok then do what it says here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<milligan_> Good morning. Anyone here familiar with BackupPC? Can I change $topDir without affecting anything but where BackupPC tries to store backups?
<odracir34> i nice?
<odracir34> must i have a virusscanner for linux ubuntu ?
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<evil> odracir34, no
<cypherdelic> somebody has to organize a big linux-learning lan-party
<hateball> !virus | odracir34
<ubottu> odracir34: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jim_p> suren: please tell me the relevant site. all i have found so far is rippedwire
<odracir34> evil why not
<suren> jim_p, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5348490&postcount=26
<KRABEN> how to install driver mainboard gigatybe?.
<evil> have you ever heared there's a virues in open source systems
<evil> ?
<passive> jim_p: It removes 54kbs!
<odracir34> they ask mony for the opensuse so i think that the next step shall be, that we need viruscanners to
<jim_p> KRABEN: you dont need drivers for mobos. its all included in the kernel
<odracir34> evil /
<odracir34> but it can be\\
<KRABEN> jim_p... how...
<jim_p> passive: dpkg -l | grep gnome    paste the output somewhere
<evil> odracir34 how come?
<cypherdelic> intrpid rocks macrohard in hell
<jim_p> KRABEN: in linux, any sort of driver, provided that it is not proprietary, is included inside the kernel. if is is proprietary , you must install it seperately
<odracir34> evil  I HAVE A DREAM
<[Slug]> i do know the mac is a unix system but???? so whats bad about apple macs, there has to be some reason why I hate mac so bad, 8P
<passive> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/d79511c43
<bazhang> !ot > odracir34
<ubottu> odracir34, please see my private message
<evil> odracir34 regarding someone sending you an exe file :P
<[Slug]> and im starting to hate WIndows as much.
<jim_p> passive: sudo apt-get autoremove gnome??
<ushimitsudoki> KRABEN: my machine has a Gigabyte motherboard and did not need any special attention. However, some low-level things (like setting pci latency) is not supported.
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jim_p> suren: its only svn? i can compile it then and make you a deb?
<meustation> hello everybody, I'm having troubles with wicd, and can't figure out why. am I the only one? can't even manage to uninstall and reinstall it
<KRABEN> ushimitsudoki: my resolution 800x600 ,I need setting resolution 1152x864
<suren> jim_p, that would be great. i'm running ubuntu hardy heron 64-bit... is it possible to make the 64-bit deb?
<jim_p> suren: no i am on 32bits yet :(
<jim_p> suren: and i dont know how to compile in 64
<suren> jim_p, oh :( me neither
<ushimitsudoki> KRABEN: I don't use the onboard video, so I can't speak to that, sorry.
<passive> jim_p: http://pastebin.com/d15144e39
<suren> jim_p, well can you tell me if the compile works for you?
<suren> jim_p, i.e. no error concerning gdk-pixbuf-2.0?
<_haywire_> mini 9 w/ubuntu & 4gb hdd $349 or mini 9 w/xp & 8gb hdd $399....
<KRABEN> how to set resolution 1152x864?.. help me T_T
<Administrator> hello
<gluonman> jim_p, I used the purge command and after reinstalling Kopete my account information was still the same and I kept getting the same error.
<jim_p> gluonman: did you remove the .kopete folder inside home?
<gluonman> jim_p, what else do I need to delete before I can completely remove kopete so that it's fully renewed after reinstallation.
<gluonman> ?
<gluonman> jim_p, I did not find .kopete inside home, so I assumed it was also deleted if there ever was one.
<fserve> now_playing[Nightwish - Deep Silent Complete] length[0:24/4:24]
<jim_p> passive: these are the packages ubuntu-desktop installs > http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-desktop . either remove them by hand one by one or leave them as they are. gnome is ~200MN
<bazhang> fserve, please disable that script
<jim_p> MB
<jim_p> gluonman: the settings may be stored inside some subfolder e.g. kde. can you ask at kubuntu for sure?
<gluonman> jim_p, I'll look into that.
<passive> jim_p the problem is i need to install Gnome but it doesn't work so i thought i shoud *reinstall* it
<jim_p> passive: what pagkage has the problem?
<meustation> I'm having troubles with wicd, therefore can't use wireless anymore. have no idea why, and I can't seem to even uninstall and reinstall it (both through synaptic or using apt-get in terminal)
<passive> i don't know when i login to Gnome desktop it shows a white pages and just that!
<_haywire_> meustation have you tried manually connecting in the terminal
<_haywire_> meustation ----------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<jim_p> passive: force it to reinstall then    sudo apt-get install -f gnome
<meustation> haywire: I'll have a look into that, and, no, I wouldn't know how to connect using just the terminal
<_haywire_> terminal connection = one less thing to go wrong :)
<passive> jim_p looks like gnome-desktop-environment has some problems http://pastebin.com/d71db71af
<jim_p> passive: then some update broke gnome. it happened to me once with transcode
<espacious> which ndiswrapper was in 7.10
<passive> jim_p, sorry how to update the broke gnome ? sorry i'm new to debian world
<IcemanV9> ubottu: info ndiswrapper edgy
<ubottu> edgy is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'dapper-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<Ademan> anyone setup pulse audio successfully for remote-ness? i'm getting "Connection failure: Access denied" and there's no firewall to be reckoned with...
<sullyva86> my usb drive can't eject itself after i copy something to it? Do i need to format it a certain way or something?
<jim_p> passive: check the logs in /var/log/dpkg to see what package of gnome was recently upgraded
<chameleon> hi everyone
<Administrator> hello
<Cyranix0r> good morning
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<Zombie-Nillerz> Hello. What's a good channel for discussing possible implementations of an ubuntu box, as in, not simple FAQ stuff?
<chameleon> im new to linux and ubuntu which channel is the right one for me
<espacious> ubottu: info ndiswrapper feisty
<Cyranix0r> _haywire_: Friday :P~
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty
<Administrator> good afternoon
<chameleon> good afternoon
<espacious> ubottu: info ndiswrapper gutsy
<ubottu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in gutsy
<person> hi i can't figure out why my audio isn't working in vlc. i have it working in most everything else (rhythmbox, movie player, youtube vids), and i have played around with the output modules and the audio settings in general but alas no cigar
<Cyranix0r> wheres it afternoon at?
<frybye> anybody already put the 8.10beta on an eeepc/701 via upgrade??
<Zombie-Nillerz> What's a good channel for non-support Ubuntu discussion?
<frybye> - dosent seem to be anybdy in the #ununtu-eeepc just now..
<chameleon> im trying to get a server version installed downloaded it from the ubuntu site today
<IcemanV9> Zombie-Nillerz: #ubuntu-offtopic
<chameleon> i dont know which software to install
<Zombie-Nillerz> Thanks, IcemanV9
<person> anyone? i'm on 8.04
<Administrator> so am i
<passive> well jim_p : i tried to install xorg-driver-fglrx but gave me sync out of range then i removed the xorg.conf and Gnome never returned back
<chameleon> can anyone help me
<passive> that's is most suspicious act in the log
<chameleon> can anyone help me
<gbear14275> I've suddenly run into some major issues watching files with totem
<chameleon> i have a question is there anyone that can help me
<Administrator> chamleon?
<person> ask your question maybe someone will answer it chameleon
<Administrator> what happened?
<jim_p> passive: then fglrx is the problem
<Kondensuotas_pie> Labas rytas.
<gbear14275> its almost like they are in slow motion... anyone heard/run into this before?
<jim_p> passive: use vesa as the driver in xorg.conf
<passive> then a restart ?
<IcemanV9> chameleon: you installed the server edition ... which software to install ... can you explain a bit more??
<Administrator> you can download the driver form amd.com
<chameleon> yp
<gbear14275> on another note... am having problems figuring out how to give azureus permission to move completed downloads to a media partition...
<Administrator> then you can install it
<tutorials> Hi! When I kill gnome-panel it is restarted automatically. I don't want this. How can I kill gnome-panel permanently?
<chameleon> im trying to get a lamp going which is one of the options of the server installation
<passive> thats freaky i can't find xorg.conf in the /etc/X11
<gbear14275> help with either would be greatly appreciated
<gbear14275> would rather have help with the permission problem actually
<chameleon> do i need the dns, mail, open ssh, print server, samba servers
<chameleon> my focus is to get oscommerce working which is a lamp open source ecomm package
<chameleon> so i dojnt want stuff that i dont need
<chameleon> i think i need the mail server so thus oscommerce can talk to a mail server as its a dev box
<chameleon> icemanv9 are you there
<chameleon> can anyone help with my question
<IcemanV9> chameleon: you just answered your own question. :) lamp is a good start for "ecomm". you don't need mail server just to email
<chameleon> ok waht about sy fo instance the dnbs server i wouldnt imagine to need that  either
<Daft_Punk> i am looking for a program that will be the same as "clipboard" in windows. glipper and klipper dont work unless they are RUNNING on panel? :(
<IcemanV9> chameleon: no. you don't need it.
<Daft_Punk> how do you have each desktop on the compiz cube, a different wallpaper? i have seen this done but dont know where to get the plugin for compiz?
<chameleon> icemanv9 do i need any of the servers that i mentioned
<dean0null> is any
<meustation> haywire, I'm reading the guide you linked, it seems way off my possibilities of understanding/following. I am using the wired interface as of now on the computer with the problem, and I am just trying to get wicd reinstalled, but dpkg complains about "returned an error code (1)" when trying to remove it
<IcemanV9> chameleon: nope. you can add them later if need.
<dean0null> is anyone familiar with intel corporationUnknown device 4237?
<chameleon> cheers icemanV9 thanks for the help
<IcemanV9> chameleon: have fun with it.
<shepherd> i'm trying to make an iso in hardy and i get "dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error" error and the iso come out to be like 15k
<gbear14275> anyone? permissions for applications to write to other partitions... am struggling :(
<meustation> gbear: as far as I know, it *may* depend on the permissions that the user running the application has
<Ohmu> ive installed ubuntu on an external hdd.  But my Thinkpad doesnt find it on boot.  I've set the correct BIOS settings.  Can anyone help me?
<Ohmu> I have a feeling it may be a MBR/grub type issue, but I'm n00b there.
<[Solars]> Ohmu grub has to be on the internal hdd (iirc) you can check with the folks in #grub :P
<passive> back i couldn't find the xorg.conf file so i ran dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<passive> and it generated a basic xorg.conf anyways gnome still gives me that white page
<IcemanV9> passive: you need to restart the X server to read the new xorg.conf
<mib_ej6jow> i have a q; i'm installing ubuntu and for 'Device for boot loader installation:', the default is (hd0)
<espacious> which kernel was 7.10
<mib_ej6jow> will that default to '/dev/sda1'?
<Eoraptor_> Good morning, does anybody know the default username and password for privoxys webinterface?
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<ubuntu_todd> hi, I use skype in ubuntu. I can hear people's voice. But they can NOT hear my voice.
<ubuntu_todd> Maybe my recording has some problem
<ubuntu_todd> Any suggestions?
<zeeeee> is there a program that can read what i copy to the clipboard? orca is close, but it reads darn near everything. i don't need accessibility, i'd just like to have my computer read what i select/copy (e.g. a news article in my browser).
<RawSushi> hmm, it seems I can't run nautilus as root.  wonder why
<mib_ej6jow> i have a q; i'm installing ubuntu and for 'Device for boot loader installation:', the default is (hd0) .. will that default to '/dev/sda1'?
<passive> IcemanV9, i did restart the xserver and even restarted my pc
<Daft_Punk> how can i change the wallpaper of each of my desktops on the compiz cube? i dont know which plugin to use or where to get it :(
<ogzy> i have a freeze problem at the boot time, the startup process is freezed when the r8169 is loaded how can i protect that module not loaded at the boot time, i think i should add some parameters to kernel options
<thesaint4444> hi guys, how can I add a user to my system so I can set up an email account for them. I want the user name to be in the form 'firstname.secondname' thanks...
<gbear14275> ok so how do I change the permissions I have so I can access a different partition?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿gbear14275: are you owner?
<airtonix> thesaint4444, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<gbear14275> well I created the partition using gparted
<mib_ej6jow> i have a q; i'm installing ubuntu and for 'Device for boot loader installation:', the default is (hd0) .. will that default to '/dev/sda1'?
<roland> nicht lachen....
<mib_ej6jow> or '/dev/sda'
<airtonix> !de | roland
<ubottu> roland: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gbear14275> I'm not sure how to set file permissions on partitions... or in general yet... still on the steep side of the learning curve
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿﻿gbear14275: in terminal typ : "sudo nautilus" and then right click on the partition > permissions and change them
<roland> aber welches Paket muss ich installieren um jpgsupport für php5 zu bekommen?
<ComradeHaz> teh number is partition
<ComradeHaz> device is the sda bit
<ComradeHaz> so probably
<thesaint4444> airtonix: thanks, I have read that, adduser does not work for a name with a dot in it..
<airtonix> !who | ComradeHaz
<ubottu> ComradeHaz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> thesaint4444, try escaping the period/full-stop
<Daft_Punk> how can i change the wallpaper of each of my desktops on the compiz cube? i dont know which plugin to use or where to get it :(
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, not possible
<ubuntu_todd> Anybody know how to make me heard in skype. I can hear people's voice.
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, ive seen it done, so it has to be
<thesaint4444> airtonix: like firstname./secondname ?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿Daft_Punk: i don't know how but it would be very great if possible
<airtonix> thesaint4444, almost (its just an assumption of mine though so be wary) but : firstname\.lastname
<wers> i'm using utorrent on wine. where's the default download folder? i cant find the files i downloaded
<thesaint4444> airtonix: ok, thanks, will give it a go....
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, easiest way i can think of is to make a wallpaper that is the size of one of your workspaces x how many you have
<mib_ej6jow> home/.wine (?)
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿wers: can't you choose download place when you want to start a download ?
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, ie : one workspace is 1024x768, therefore wallpaper would be (1024x4)wide, 768 high
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4279
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿wers: why you don't use deluge on ubuntu ?
<wers> sia-eXtreme, i can but i didnt manage to choose when i downloaded
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, according to that link, you can do it but i cant find the plugins
<ComradeHaz> uh, how comes thesaint isn't in teh user list and won't 'bash complete'?!
<airtonix> wers, use transmission...
<wers> sia-eXtreme, yeah. i just want to access the files i jst downloaded
<gbear14275> does it create a security vulnerability to give full permissions to "others" on a seperate partition?
<wers> airtonix, i use that. i just want to access the files i downloaded using utorrent under wine
<gbear14275> could they install something on that permissions that would give them access to the kernel, etc?
<gbear14275> partition*
<airtonix> wers, download lastest transmission from their website..i just peformed the operation your talking about
<mib_ej6jow> i have Quad Q6600 .. do i have x86 or x86_64?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿wers: do you try Browse C:\ drive and then search in there ?
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, http://dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/11/07/one-more-cube-right-prism-and-wallpapers/ (this is with nautilus STILL enabled)
<sia-eXtreme> "﻿Browse C:\ drive" under wine menu
<zeeeee> is there a program that can read what i copy to the clipboard? orca is close, but it reads darn near everything. i don't need accessibility, i'd just like to have my computer read what i select/copy (e.g. a news article in my browser).
<airtonix> wers, you have to first specify a folder in the transmission config for where downloads are stored, then you load up transmissionm, then you move the current data for a torrent to that download folder and then..you load the .torrent file and press go/save/download
<jim_p> zeeeee: festival?
<wers> airtonix, i dont care about transmission. my objective is to access the files i _already_ downloaded with utorrent
<airtonix> wers, then ask in #uTorrent
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a fix for the Australian timezone changes?
<sia-eXtreme> ﻿﻿wers: did you search in "﻿Browse C:\ drive"
<wers> sia-eXtreme, doing it now
<airtonix> wers, transmission is practically a utorrent clone
<zeeeee> jim_p, isn't festival just a backend?
<zeeeee> jim_p, how exactly do i get festival to monitor clipboard contents?
<zeeeee> jim_p, (i do already have it installed)
<wers> airtonix, that's what i always use. i'm just trying to play with utorrent in such a way that i would be able to use it in both my windows and ubuntu partition with the same config files
<airtonix> wers, and i am telling you that regardless of your torrent client..the currently downloaded data for a torrent is able to be read and continued by any torrent app
<wers> airtonix, oh. that's good. thanks
<airtonix> wers, and transmission is also available for windows afaik
<chameleon> who know what command i need to viem my current ipaddress allocation
<jim_p> zeeeee: i noticed you said clipboard after my post, sorry. enyway, you can find a frontend to it
<wers> airtonix, dont worry. i'm using utorrent on windows. hehe
<wers> airtonix, its just good to know that i can continue downloading on ubuntu with another client like transmission
<chameleon> who know what command i need to viem my current ipaddress allocation
<zeeeee> jim_p, that's what my whole question was about. i have been searching for 30 min but have not found a frontend for ubuntu (gnome)
<Daft_Punk> where can i download aquarium for compiz fusion?
<airtonix> wers, all good, just so you know...transmission is compatiable with utorrent dht and pex data also....which only applies while downloads are in affect
<jim_p> chameleon: ipconfig ??
<airtonix> wers, rTorrent will also do this....but my reason for using rTorrent is for the cli, which transmission also has... including a webinterface
<wers> nice. i'll continue downloading with transmission when i go back to my ubuntu partition
<chameleon> keeps on giving me command not found
<airtonix> wers, but like i said, any torrent app worth its salt will continue since its a has check based on the .torrent file
<wers> ok. thanks airtonix
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys what was the command for formating something
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<ForsakenSoul> formating a pendrive
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<chameleon> who know what command i need to viem my current ipaddress allocation
<chameleon> who know what command i need to viem my current ipaddress allocation
<chameleon> keeps on giving me command not found
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, have you looked into using the ppa repos for compiz?
<FloodBot1> chameleon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> chameleon: my mistake. its ifconfig
<chameleon> sorry ipconfig
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, i dont know what those are
<chameleon> thankyou
<airtonix> ForsakenSoul, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<jim_p> chameleon: ipconfig is for win
<espacious> how to find out which kernel _package_ i have?
<linny> ifconfig
<jim_p> espacious: uname -r ?
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, here is a clue: http://ppa.launchpad.net/compiz/ubuntu/
<espacious> any other way?
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, here is some instructions : http://kdubois.net/?p=112
<jim_p> espacious: and then you have linux-image-(output of uname-r)
<Daft_Punk> thx
<espacious> so now i have 2.6.24-19-generic
<jim_p> espacious: so you have the package linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<espacious> i want to get 386 package now
<jim_p> espacious: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.24-19-386
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, actually thats a difference plugin...one sec
<espacious> jim_p great! will try
<jim_p> i am not sure what you are going to  do with that kernel though espacious
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, i think its atlantis cube
<espacious> im trying to resolve some ndiswrapper issue
<espacious> it freezes when i connect to my AP
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, main ppa repos for compiz instructions here : https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive choose hardy from drop down list
<espacious> so im following this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/46698 jim_p
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46698 in linux-source-2.6.15 "[Dapper] System Freeze with Ndiswrapper" [Medium,Invalid]
<jim_p> espacious: this is old like... in terms of prehistoric :P
<espacious> i know
<espacious> but what shoul i do.
<jim_p> espacious: can you explain the real problem? some wireless not working?
<espacious> i can.
<espacious> ndiswrapper usb device TEW424UB --- freezes as i connect to my AP sometimes it's working but only with WEP not with WPA
<espacious> tryed blaclist some drivers, tryed latest ndiswrapper ...
<Ishnu> Does anyone know where the 6 included desktop backgrounds are kept in Ubuntu?
<espacious> no luck yet
<Ishnu> The directory?
<espacious> jim_p is a SiS driver
<jim_p> Ishnu: there is no directory. its a gnome (or any other desktop enviroment) feature
<TeslaTony> Why is TTY1 not responding to keyboard input?
<jim_p> espacious: let me think
<espacious> jim_p http://pastebin.com/m59776e8d
<Ishnu> Ah k.
<Ishnu> I just wanted to edit one of them
<espacious> jim_p time is not a problem-
<Ishnu> I guess i should just download it
<jim_p> Ishnu: downlaod a desktop!?!??!
<Ishnu> Huh?
<Lofde_> anyone know on the ubuntu forums how i can view who gave me thanks and on what forums ?
<Ishnu> What do you mena?
<Ishnu> mean*
<jim_p> Ishnu: what do you mean? change the wallpaper or the icons?
<Ishnu> The wallpaper
<Ishnu> I want to edit the picture
<airtonix> Daft_Punk, or you could risk using this script to experiment with the latest bleeding edge plugins : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820802&highlight=compiz+plugins
<jim_p> Ishnu: the wallpaper stays the same for all desktops
<airtonix> !who | Ishnu
<ubottu> Ishnu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, yeah thanks i want the latest bleeding ones lol
<Ishnu> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<airtonix> Ishnu, in any case you coud begin by using the "locate" command : $ locate png
<Ishnu> ok thanks
<airtonix> Ishnu, /usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/
<turtle_> i am amazed that yall are still up
<airtonix> turtle_, its only 3pm here in australia
<Ishnu> Ok thanks airtonix
<jim_p> espacious: is this TEW424UB the name of the device? how it appears on lsusb / lspci?
<airtonix> turtle_, woops....times fun when your having flies....its actually 5pm
<espacious> jim_p http://pastebin.com/m59776e8d
<turtle_> 3.49am here
<turtle_> my cousin is in australia
<jim_p> espacious: yea i have seen this, what is it? it does not look like lsusb or lspci
<Ishnu> I am in Australia.
<espacious> jim_p is lsusb
<Ishnu> Sydney, Australia.
<airtonix> :) back on topic
<Ishnu> lol
<turtle_> people from everywhere
<askvictor> where can I find a list of packages installed on my system?
<Ishnu> airtonix:
<airtonix> askvictor, $ dpkg -l
<Ishnu> ﻿/usr/share/pixmaps/backgrounds/ is incorrect, its not in pixmaps
<Ishnu> It's just usr/share/backgrounds
<Ishnu> But thanks, that led me to it
<airtonix> Ishnu, thar you go...i made you look lol
<askvictor> airtronix: is there a list in the filesystem anywhere? I'm recovering a broken system and I can't boot to run this command
<airtonix> Ishnu, there will be programs that will create that folder though...like the cosmos screensaver
<jim_p> espacious: this is ndiswrappers output. anywat, have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628928
<Ishnu> Yeh, the cosmos folder was in the pixmaps/backgrounds
<espacious> jim_p sorry u right. i can paste u lsusb output
<airtonix> askvictor, yes, if you have not cleaned out the packages they are kept as backups in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<airtonix> !paste | espacious
<ubottu> espacious: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<espacious> jim_p sorry reading now but i think i already saw that
<jim_p> espacious:  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0457:0163 Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. this is it?
<jim_p> dont paste
<espacious> yes
<airtonix> askvictor, i recommend you look at the software apt-on-cd
<airtonix> !info aptoncd | askvictor
<ubottu> askvictor: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98-0ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 207 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<espacious> jim_p yes it is, i meaned paste to pastebin:D
<airtonix> espacious, there is a nice gnome-applet for using pastebin...its called webboard should be in your 'add applet to panel menu'
<klarer> pepe49
<espacious> airtonix thanks but im on win now
<jim_p> espacious: it seems that ndiswrapper is the only way. can you tell if its ndiswrappers fault or the drivers?
<[Solars]> is it possible to change the load splash image of unbuntu (right after grub done its thing) with a animated gif?
<C0p3rn1c> is there by any chance a ubuntu forum moderator here?
<SOGisherehaha> Does Ubuntu gives EVERY drive a UUID? because I found out once I format them with another OS, my Xubuntu can no longer see my drive
<espacious> jim_p i can tell for 100% sure is kernel or ndiswrapper as i had this working for an year or more
<askvictor> airtonix: would rather just get list of packages so I can re-install (am fearful of things on the fs being corrupted, hence reinstall)
<espacious> jim_p a older release of ubuntu
<[Solars]> SOGisherehaha all devices have a UUID number associated
<espacious> jim_p it happened upon reinstall
<IamSOG> Oh.. I see thanks [Solars]...
<[Solars]> !UUID >> IamSOG
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uuid >
<[Solars]> bah
<C0p3rn1c> n/m
<IamSOG> guess I shouldn't have format it then :o
<[Solars]> you can find the new uuid
<airtonix> askvictor, dpkg --get-selections do the job?
<[Solars]> sudo blkid
<jim_p> espacious: you are on ubuntu 6.06?
<IamSOG> thanks [Solars] um... but UUID is given by Ubuntu right ?
<[Solars]> yea
<C0p3rn1c> yay mysql-workbench-alfa for linux has bin released!
<airtonix> IamSOG, btw there is a tool here : /usr/bin/uuidd
<espacious> jim_p now i tryed latest gos before i tryed latest daly ubuntu.
<IamSOG> Oh, thanks, l am looking at it now
<espacious> jim_p no luck, i think before reinstall i had 7.10
<askvictor> airtonix: I can't run that as the system won't boot - all I can do is access the (partially corrupted) filesystem
<IamSOG> Thanks airtonix and [Solars] I am looking at the UUID now, thanks.
<jim_p> espacious: i have heard thet ndiswrapper fails sometimes and the solution to this is to compile it from source and install
<airtonix> askvictor, then can you : ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<airtonix> IamSOG, do a search with google for : ubuntu uuidd
<airtonix> IamSOG, throw in ubuntuforums as a keyword also
<espacious> jim_p did this i get the 1.53 from sf.net did make and make install
<askvictor> airtonix: not all there; has been cleaned up I think
<hosstest> what app can uncompress .7z archives?
<espacious> jim_p same thing.
<airtonix> askvictor, factor in a back up script next time round or have a look at apt-on-cd
<airtonix> hosstest, $ apt-cache search 7zip
<hosstest> thanks
<airtonix> !info p7zip-full | hosstest
<ubottu> hosstest: p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.57~dfsg.1-1 (hardy), package size 1167 kB, installed size 3000 kB
<C0p3rn1c> I have a problem copying files to my nokia n95 8gb, the files are often corrupted and it hangs at 99% of the copy
<jim_p> espacious: i cant think of anything more then, sorry :(
<hosstest> you guys rock!,  Jim_p, you da man!  Later guys.
<espacious> jim_p thanks, if u get sth on mind PM me.
<pyrohotdog> My usb drive mounts on my laptop. but not on my desktop....and they're identical systems!
<jim_p> espacious: ok
<johntramp> hey can anyone recommend a command line rss aggregator?
<espacious> jim_p thanks again.
<jim_p> pyrohotdog: what usb?  flash drive?
<Curious-Tux> hi, how could i install 3ds max in ubuntu with wine?
<xiaopi> Curious-Tux, forget about it :)
<Curious-Tux> xiaopi: why?
<xiaopi> IF you're serious about using 3ds, dual boot your comp
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=343 after all these critics here, i would not even bother burning to disk
<Curious-Tux> xiaopi: i'm using 3ds max for 7 years and it's very bad if i can't havi it!
<Curious-Tux> ow!
<xiaopi> Keep on using windows then
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: dual boot then. virtualization lacks 3d acceleration
<Curious-Tux> xiaopi: nope
<pyrohotdog> It's an external usb drive.
<C0p3rn1c> Curious-Tux: don't know about 3ds but I recommend you to install wine-doors , it's a tool that makes it very easy to install wine apps
<xiaopi> And 3ds is mainly developed for windows, so chances to see a port aren't around the corner
<jim_p> pyrohotdog: is it listed in lsusb?
<xiaopi> Maya is cross platform though
<Curious-Tux> xiaopi: really
<Curious-Tux> ?
<pyrohotdog> jim_p: negative.
<xiaopi> Yeah that's the closest thing you'll have
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: i use premiere and photoshop for my job, thats why i need dual boot
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: sometimes its the only way
<C0p3rn1c> jim_p, photoshop runs fine with wine
<xiaopi> cs3 had some issues, but cs2 always worked fine
<Curious-Tux> Curious-Tux: yeah.. where could i find about dual boot?
<xiaopi> (exept some plugins that jus crashed :)
<jim_p> C0p3rn1c: i prefer native running. faster, more fluid
<xiaopi> Dual boot is when you install linux and windows at the same taime
<C0p3rn1c> it's all very easy to install with wine-doors
<jim_p> pyrohotdog: is it listed as a drive in fdisk -l ?
<Curious-Tux> xiaopi: mmm...
<Tzahi> hello
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, have you not used blender?
<jim_p> hello
<pyrohotdog> jim_p: Nope.
<Curious-Tux>  airtonix: yes i have
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, blenders bone system pwns 3ds
<Curious-Tux>  airtonix:  but it's more difficult!
<Tzahi> I have a question
<C0p3rn1c> jim_p, it runs pretty fluid here
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, you can always return to windows :)
<passive> I've managed deleting and installing Gnome and it still doesn't work!!!
<Curious-Tux> airtonix: oh don't say it... i hate windows and love ubuntu :d
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, found solution. run script at this forum 4th post down (compizplugins4.sh) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820802&highlight=compiz+plugins&page=4
<jim_p> pyrohotdog: plug it out and plug it back in. what does " dmesg | tail " say at that time? (you run it AFTER you plug it)
<Tzahi> my wireless card changed it's name from wlan0 to eth1 is it a problem?
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, then i suggest you learn to use blender...many a pro move maker have done so
<jim_p> passive: then its the fglrx fault
<xiaopi> Well use windows and run ubuntu in a full screen virtual machine
<xiaopi> If you computer is powerfull enough (chances are if you run 3ds)
<passive> jim_p: there's no fglrx phrase in the xorg.conf
<Daft_Punk> Curious-Tux, install windows using virtualbox OSE (a virtual machine) works great for running windows only apps :) (i use it for photoshop)
<Curious-Tux> airtonix: i am programmer... my friend want 3ds max... ok.. he can use maya too ;)
<jim_p> passive: can you post it somewhere?
<passive> like where?
<Curious-Tux> Daft_Punk: really? how?
<jim_p> pastebin
<xiaopi> Daft_Punk, virtualbox doesn't support 3d accelerated softwares :)
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, look at the orange project : http://orange.blender.org/background
<passive> Okay
<euw3648> Daft_Punk: you would have no 3d in virtualbox, so no 3ds
 * Daft_Punk cries
<pyrohotdog> jim_p: Device offlined - not read after errorr recovery
<xiaopi> And SUN clearly isn't focusing on 3d now :
<jim_p> Daft_Punk: virtualbox is good for apps that dont NEED 3d. there is no 3d accel in vbox
<C0p3rn1c> windows runs great using vmware, it seems faster than running faster as my old native install :)
<airtonix> euw3648, doesnt vmware have 3d accel?
<euw3648> airtonix: no
<C0p3rn1c> maybe it's because I have a 64 bit system
<xiaopi> airtonix, does but too slow to run 3ds in a VM
<passive> jim_p: this the xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d7fc15562
<jim_p> i think that no virtualization product has 3dacceleration... yet
<Curious-Tux> airtonix: yeah.. i've seen
<euw3648> xiaopi: vmware does 3d accel? since when?
<airtonix> C0p3rn1c, and thats as far as you will get .... anything that requires 3d will slow down...since there is no direct access to the 3d card
<anakln> Hello all, i am trying to play counterstrike, problem is, i need the '-steamlocal -cstrike' option added to the commandline in wine. how do i get this done?
<xiaopi> 1 or 2 year (you just had to manually edit the config file of the vm)
<jim_p> 3d acceleration is in the future plans of every virtualization maker
<xiaopi> with last workstation 6.5, it supports up to dx9 and shaders2
<C0p3rn1c> no vmware doesnt have 3d acceleration atm
<euw3648> jim_p: but none of them managed to do it
<xiaopi> yes it does..
<airtonix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, http://www.theorangeproject.net/
<C0p3rn1c> xiaopi: nice , I did not know tat
<C0p3rn1c> yeah I was using vmware-player
<xiaopi> vmware-player alone does too from last year option just isn't in the GUI :)
<passive> jim_p, and this is the old backup  http://pastebin.com/d2dad25c5
<euw3648> jim_p: and if virtualization is also used for security reasons, direct hardware access (which is needed for 3d accel) is a very bad thing
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, woops...wrong site
<jim_p> euw3648: we may see it in the near future. when i started linux, compiz was like "look what we managed to do :O" and now everyone has it
<Curious-Tux> airtonix: yeap :d
<jim_p> passive: do you have fglrx installed?
<passive> i deleted it
<C0p3rn1c> xiaopi: are you also running a 64 bit system?
<xiaopi> we won't have correct gpu virtualisation until GPU manufacturer dev a chip for it (like vt-x)
<jim_p> passive: Then add under the device section this line
<xiaopi> Yes i do
<jim_p> passive: 	Driver		"vesa"
<Curious-Tux> how could i update OpenGL?
<jxander> does gnome-volume-manager have a configuration gui?
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: for what reason? update gpu drivers?
<xiaopi> But using Windows and running a few app and using 3ds which is a memory eater monster and use heavy 3d rendering
<Curious-Tux> jim_p: yeah
<qweqwe> Hello. How do I replace kdm with gdm?
<C0p3rn1c> xiaopi: my windows xp pro seems to run faster using vmware, am I seeing things or ? :)
<jim_p> jxander: i think not, its all in gconf-editor :(
<xiaopi> C0p3rn1c, try running a direct3d application then :)
<euw3648> 3ds, blender, blah... i only use povray :)
<passive> jim_p : in the Device section or after it ?
<jim_p> qweqwe: install it and a prompt will come up to select
<Curious-Tux> ?
<ogzy> is there a way to change my eth cards ONBOOT=yes to no?
<Curious-Tux> how to update OpenGL?
<xiaopi> povray is Sweet/Slow =D
<C0p3rn1c> xiaopi: I don't need 3d, I'm a web programmer and I don't play or design games
<jim_p> passive: under this line         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<airtonix> jxander, does the drives and media gui do it for you? found in the system -> preferences menu
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: you need to install drivers for your vga !
<passive> jim_p: okay then restart xserver ?
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: from ati or nvidia
<jim_p> passive: yes
<Curious-Tux>  jim_p: NVIDIA
<jxander> jim_p: thanks... is there a way to set gnome-volume-manager to mount at boot and leave a certain ntfs partition mounted for like ever? :)
<passive> jim_p, ok thanks
<xiaopi> C0p3rn1c, so it's totaly different from this kind of software
<airtonix> !fstab | jxander
<ubottu> jxander: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jim_p> jxander: use fstab for this, its the noauto option
<jim_p> !fstab
<qweqwe> jim_p: thanks
<jim_p> !fstab
<ogzy> is there a way to change my eth cards ONBOOT=yes to no at ubuntu hardy 64 bit desktop edition?
<jim_p> oooops sorry
<airtonix> !partitions | jxander
<ubottu> jxander: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<C0p3rn1c> xiaopi: I can imagen that
<airtonix> jxander, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<qweqwe> jim_p: Preparing to replace gdm 2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1 (using .../gdm_2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb) ...
<qweqwe> Unpacking replacement gdm ...
<qweqwe> Setting up gdm (2.20.7-0ubuntu1.1) ...
<qweqwe>  * Reloading GNOME Display Manager configuration...                                                                                                        * Changes will take effect when all current X sessions have ended.
<qweqwe> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<FloodBot1> qweqwe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qweqwe> sorry :S
<euw3648> ogzy: ONBOOT=yes is redhat, not ubuntu
<jxander> whoa, many thanks...
<Curious-Tux> how could i install maya? with wine or?
<jim_p> Curious-Tux: you need to install nvidia drivers (dependong on what card you have there are 2 sets of drivers) and make a minor change in xorg.conf
<Curious-Tux> ok
<jxander> back to fstab then... lazyness not ubuntu compatible :(
<C0p3rn1c> did any1 here try ubuntu ultimate edition?
<C0p3rn1c> looks fun :)
<Curious-Tux> how could i install maya? with wine or ...?
<chameleon> i already have ubuntu server installed and want to install teh ftp server so i can ftp from my windows box and install some files accross the lan, ho dod i do it if i already have installed
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, with the maya installer
<euw3648> ogzy: if you don't want an interface set up at boot time, edit /etc/network/interfaces and comment out lines like "auto eth1"
<ogzy> euw3648, i am asking how can i do such a thing at ubuntu
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, most programs wont know your not using windows
<Curious-Tux> airtonix:  u mean it is crossplatdorm?
<euw3648> ogzy: the interface config in debian and ubuntu is /etc/network/interfaces
<chameleon> i already have ubuntu server installed and want to install teh ftp server so i can ftp from my windows box and install some files accross the lan, ho dod i do it if i already have installed
<Curious-Tux> platform*
<passive> jim_p: you are my hero
<C0p3rn1c> chameleon: you can also use samba
<airtonix> ogzy, this is how you do it in ubuntu ergo debian
<chameleon> yeah i know i would rather use the ftp
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, i mean that ... when you run the maya-installer-of-pawnage.exe its most likley going to install
<ogzy> euw3648, ok will try it now
<euw3648> ogzy: and read the manpage (man interfaces)
<passive> well now the screen resolution totally missed up
<jim_p> passive: did it work? you dont have 3d acceleration now though
<chameleon> how do i get to the package installer from the command line
<C0p3rn1c> chameleon: isnt there documentation on ubuntu server explaining this? if not just install a popular ftp server
<passive> no and i wasn't trying to enable it till today
<airtonix> Curious-Tux, every single windows app i have installed with its own installer has : installed, created a desktop icon and works
<passive> yes it did work
<C0p3rn1c> chameleon: !install
<airtonix> !apt-get | chameleon
<ubottu> chameleon: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<poing_> Is there a way to access the content of the clipboard in a gnome-terminal via a command? Like "clipboardcontents >> somefile.txt"
<airtonix> poing_, middle click after you highlight something
<jxander> which one is more compatible with using multiple applications that require sound? alsa, oss, pulse?
<Curious-Tux> airtonix: yeah.. i used wine before... tnx
<Lofde_> anyone know on the ubuntu forums how i can view who gave me thanks and on what forums ?
<airtonix> Lofde_, rephrase your question it seems incomplete
<poing_> airtonix, via a command, not by mouse, and it should not just be pasted there.
<Lofde_> airtonix,  on the forums when someone gives you thanks, can you see who it was and on what post
<airtonix> Lofde_, have you looked at your profile page?
<airtonix> !info xclip
<ubottu> xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.08-7 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 72 kB
<airtonix> poing_, is this what you want? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xclip.html
<Vanter> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy, and apt-get wants to remove the current kernel and the modules directory for it.. anyone experienced that before?
<Lofde_> airtonix,  yes, but i didnt see where on my profile page it might be
<Vanter> I doesn't seem to want to install a new kernel image either..
<poing_> airtonix, yeshu! that looks exactly like what i was thinking of :)
<poing_> thanks!
<Vanter> s/I/It/
<airtonix> poing_, also more info here : http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Comp/comp.lang.ruby/2008-01/msg00663.html
<ogzy> euw3648, there is not eth entry et the interfaces file
<Lofde_> airtonix,  i found it thix
<euw3648> ogzy: please pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<passive> how to set the screen resolution to 1024*768 ??
<jim_p> passive: if you are patient enough, here is my xorg.conf. you can make on of your own and istall fglrx    http://7g.pri.ee/mine.conf
<ogzy> euw3648, auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<euw3648> ogzy: pastebin, not here
<airtonix> !paste | ogzy
<ubottu> ogzy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<passive> jim_p: wow it'll take ages for me to know all these options :s
<ogzy> euw3648, there is no eth entry just lo information pasting doesnt change
<airtonix> passive, but once you do youll see that its not as hard as you once thought it was
<passive> airtonix, will i'll do it one a time
<euw3648> ogzy: so the file consists only of one line?
<jim_p> passive: its the same in 90% of it
<ogzy> euw3648, ok pasting
<jim_p> passive: most of the options under fglrx are just tweaks
<ogzy> euw3648, http://paste.ubuntu.com/53395/
<euw3648> ogzy: you pasted nothing
<euw3648> ogzy: sorry
<passive> Hmm okay i'll get to it but first i should use subsection display to set the resolution right ?
<jim_p> passive yea
<ogzy> euw3648, as i said there is nothing related with eth
<jim_p> passive: note that mine has to do with a tft monitor
<passive> and restarting x again right ?
<jim_p> yea
<euw3648> ogzy: then the eth* interfaces are set up by network manager
<passive> i'll set it to 1024*768
<ogzy> euw3648, and normally there isnt any entry for other interfaces at the interfaces file, network manager automaticaly handles them
<euw3648> ogzy: if you don't want that, you have to remote the network manager package
<airtonix> ogzy, not always true...
<euw3648> network manager stinks
<ogzy> euw3648, lets first identify the problem, i removed the parameterf quiet and splash from the grub and after pressing enter it freezes after sayin r8169 is loaded and eth0 information line
<ogzy> euw3648, it sometimes happens indeed
<ogzy> euw3648, while plaing with acpi anc pci options it sometimes passes it and i got my desktop
<airtonix> euw3648, ogzy in my experience, the problems i had with  network-manager were to do with my own lack of understanding on how things were behaving...and my own pervasive interference and lack of patience
<Falcons_roost> I have question about EVE there is the licience agreement to view when you first start the game . For me there is no text to scroll to get the end of agreement anyone know what might be wrong
<euw3648> airtonix: i prefer to handle interfaces with /etc/network/interfaces only
<euw3648> airtonix: network-manager is too much automatism
<airtonix> euw3648, which is why network manager hates you
 * Kondensuotas_pie a a a a Stay'in alive stay'in alive !!! 
<airtonix> Falcons_roost, this is a question best taken up on the linux section of the eve-online forums
<euw3648> airtonix: okay, i edit /etc/network/interfaces _after_ i deinstall network manager
<Falcons_roost> ok
<pavan> hey can u tell me a software that is very useful and handy
<euw3648> ogzy: okay, this sounds more a like hardware/driver issue with that realtek gbit card
<airtonix> pavan, read the tutorials and tips section of the ubuntuforums website
<_haywire_> pavan: terminal is both useful and handy
<airtonix> ogzy, wait are you using intrepid?
<pavan> ok  thanks
<pfo> hey guys
<ogzy> airtonix, no hardy
<pfo> kaffeine screwed my ac3 sound :/
<Daft_Punk> airtonix, http://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot17il9.png
<ogzy> airtonix, do you think i should try it?
<pfo> by automaticall trying to install some codecs
<pfo> which didn't work
<pfo> but now ac3 sound only works partially
<pfo> background track works fine
<airtonix> pavan : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404 & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<pfo> voices are gone
<pfo> any hints?
<pfo> reinstalled moste libxine1-* liba52 mplayer kaffeine etc.
<pavan> k
<pfo> still no changes.
<airtonix> ogzy, not sure, i know that intrepid has a network card driver that will smoke and brick your network card. so dont touch it yet
<euw3648> !enter | pfo
<ubottu> pfo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sekretaris> hai...
<airtonix> !restricted | pfo
<ubottu> pfo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i get x-mplayer2 plugin for firefox???????
<airtonix> indian_munnda, read the above msg from ubottu
<Falcons_roost> can some one give me path to wine director for windows
<jim_p> indian_munnda: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<jim_p> i am GONE. see you
<airtonix> Falcons_roost, windows questions are best discussed in #windows
<Indoctrine> Falcons_roost: ~/.wine/drive_c
<Falcons_roost> ty
<ogzy> airtonix, so what it that freezing problem at eth, indeed it freezes at different places sometimes passes sometimes says use bus_type methods so random behaviors
<amorphous_> I'm having massive problems with dbus & hplip. Is there a better place to discuss it or can I go through it here?
<pfo> sorry, but the wiki pages contain 0 information.
<airtonix> ogzy, no idea sorry
<pfo> nothing.
<Indoctrine> Falcons_roost: Np
<slak> hi
<airtonix> ogzy, try another nic card...
<ogzy> airtonix, it is a laptop
<Falcons_roost> :)
<airtonix> !who | pfo
<ubottu> pfo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<airtonix> ogzy, usb nics are available :)
<ogzy> airtonix, but the eth still on it i can not remove it
<pfo> airtonix:  the wiki stuff is worthless.
<sullyva86> Anybody know a simple way to enable ICS in ubuntu? It's easy in windows but I don't know what to do in ubuntu.
<airtonix> pfo, in your opinion
<ogzy> airtonix, i need a way ti disable it from kernel parameters if possible
<airtonix> !firestarter | sullyva86
<ubottu> sullyva86: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pfo> airtonix: no, there's nothing relevant to my problem there.
<euw3648> ogzy: maybe it is a 64bit only issue. already tried the 32bit version?
<airtonix> sullyva86, it also has a internet connection sharing section in it
<ogzy> euw3648, 32 bit is working
<pfo> airtonix: not even remotely.
<sullyva86> airtonix: Can i just use it without enabling the firewall then?
<euw3648> ogzy: then use that. 64bit gets you nothing on the desktop except you have 4GB+ ram and very big file
<euw3648> +s
<airtonix> pfo, make a post on the forums describing your situation and provide pastes from : lspci -vvv
<pfo> airtonix: did you read what i said?
<sullyva86> airtonix:  I don't think i have the ubuntu ucf enabled
<ogzy> euw3648, i need ti solve this problem :)
<airtonix> sullyva86, ucf?
<pfo> airtonix: i don't have any problem with general sound output.
<pfo> airtonix: damnit.
<euw3648> ogzy: why does it have to be 64bit?
<sullyva86> airtonix: The uncomplicated firewall or whatever they call it thats included with ubuntu
<pfo> airtonix: it's something ac3/liba52 specific.
<airtonix> sullyva86, get rid of it ...firestarter is better
<pfo> airtonix: i removed all rc files for kaffeine/mplayer/libxine1.
<airtonix> sullyva86, firestarter and ufw, are just frontend guis to  the underlying firewall that is already insatlled....which is called iptables
<chameleon> i installed vfstpd and i cant work out where the config file is for it i can actually log into it from my windows ftp client, filezilla but its preveneting me from transferring any files and i think is the case as i can only login as anonymous
<airtonix> pfo, sorry cant help you im afraid
<pfo> airtonix: np, thx anyway.
<airtonix> chameleon, tried using the locate command to search for the conf files?
<Ademan> is there any way to get mplayer to play files mounted using gvfs ssh ?
<airtonix> chameleon, $ locate vsftp | grep conf
<chameleon> cheers airtronix
<sullyva86> airtonix: Do i need to remove ufw before installing firestarter?
<euw3648> airtonix: why not simply list the files of the package? dpkg -L vsftp
<airtonix> chameleon, another way might be to read the man pages for the program, they usually list the conf files paths
<airtonix> sullyva86, dont think so, just stop it but you can if you want
<airtonix> sullyva86, ufw is mainly for use on ubuntu machines without a screen
<chameleon> yeah airtronix, i cant work ou two things where the vfstpd folder is after the install and how to view the man pages and how to edit teh conf files
<sullyva86> airtonix: I actually have gufw a graphical frontend installed for ufw but never turned it on cuz i didn't think i needed it.
<chameleon> im sorry im asking so many questions im trying to get this done in a hurry usually iwould just sit and read
<airtonix> chameleon, euw3648 has suggested that you use the dpkg command to list the files : dpkg -L vsftp
<amorphous_> does anyone else have issues with printers stopping working using hplip
<amorphous_> ?
<euw3648> chameleon: dpkg -L vsftpd
<Lofde_> I love leaving my footprint on the web :) Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008092515 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.1
<airtonix> sullyva86, imo gufw is a poor replacement for firestarter...only the cli portion is worth holding onto if you run a server and dont want to enable x-forwarding
<euw3648> Lofde_: this is not the web
<sullyva86> airtonix: So is there a way to just use the ICS without leaving the firewall on? I'd hate to have to open ports on a firewall and a router.
<chameleon> euw3648: dpkj command doesnt work saying command not found
<euw3648> chameleon: dpkg, not dpkj
<airtonix> sullyva86, you dont have to open ports by using firestarters ics
<airtonix> sullyva86, unless the machine making use of your ics requires ports to be forwarded
<sullyva86> airtonix: I know. I mean now that i installed this firestarter am i going to have to configure it so it doesnt block bittorent and other apps etc.
<sullyva86> airtonix: Since before i was running zero software firewall.
<Lofde_> thanks euw3648  ;)
<airtonix> sullyva86, set your torrent ap to use a dedicated port and open that port
<airtonix> sullyva86, then set your router to forward that port...
<airtonix> sullyva86, you always had a firewall running....firestarter is not a firewall..only a config app
<sullyva86> airtonix: No everything is already working i'm just asking if installing firestarter is going to block all that. Yeah but i had it turned off.
<chameleon> euw3648: dpkg command saying not installed, which is funny i just did an aptget and it downloaded and installed some dependencies i have logged in with filezilla
<airtonix> sullyva86, i can only suggest that you experiment and find out
<euw3648> chameleon: dpkg -L vsftpd    says it is not installed?
<sullyva86> airtonix: Oh ok thats
<sullyva86> airtonix: thanks*
<airtonix> sullyva86, but from memory... if your using upnp then i dont think you do need to worry about opening ports.
<upnPAD> hey all, does anyone know the font used in http://www.ubuntu.com/files/u3/helpmenu.png I've never used ubuntu, it's just that the font is really easy on my eyes
<sullyva86> airtonix: Yeah im sure about that im just wondering about other services etc. I'll just try to remember its on now and if stuff doesn't work to configure it lol.
<airtonix> sullyva86, but you will get better transfer peformance by using a dedicated port
<airtonix> sullyva86, have a read of this forum post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<kongove> Is there anybody like Python?
<sullyva86> airtonix: Nope
<airtonix> sullyva86, nope what? no you didnt read the post or no you wont get better peformance when specifying a port to use?
<{g}> Hey People! Is it safe to assume, that a user without root privilieges cannot restore a deleted file, even if he was the owner of the file?
<sullyva86> airtonix: Post looks interesting i'm glancing over it. I think i already use a dedicated port cuz UPNP wasn't working for me or something.
<airtonix> sullyva86, imo upnp is also a security risk
<euw3648> airtonix: ACK
<rebel_kid> what is the package for pureftp, sudo apt-get install pureftp doesnt work
<sullyva86> airtonix: So is leaving ports open
<airtonix> rebel_kid, apt-cache search ftp | grep pure
<IntuitiveNipple> rebel_kid: pureftpd ?
<euw3648> rebel_kid: apt-cache search pureftp
<airtonix> sullyva86, which is beside the point since upnp opens ports that you dont know about
<euw3648> rebel_kid: the package name is pure-ftpd
<kongove> "apt-cache search" can help us find the right name of the software.
<rebel_kid> euw3648, u said it just as i found it :)
<rebel_kid> thanks all
<airtonix> sullyva86, so when monitoring traffice with something like jnettop or etheral...how would you know that port 58333 is for torrents when just yesterday maybe it was 32222
 * euw3648 wonders why so many people use stupid protocols like ftp
<sullyva86> airtonix: Oh yeah it just opens ports whenever? I'm no expert I just know its more convenient.
<sullyva86> airtonix: If you set your client to stay on one port and not to randomize right?
<airtonix> sullyva86, mhmm and what did we learn from windows, safe-sex & fast food  about convienence?
<airtonix> sullyva86, jokes
<sullyva86> airtonix: Some of that safe-sex stuff is overblown too haha
<airtonix> :)
<UnionPivo> airtonix, use netstat -p it shows you which programs are using which port
<ken_do_san> good evening all
<sullyva86> airtonix: Do you know what package i need to install to enable the dhcp function of firestarter?
<airtonix> sullyva86, not sure, i assumed it was part of firestarter
<airtonix> sullyva86, again, i like to set stuff up in a static manner
<airtonix> aiet time for sleep...big dinner make me sleepy
<sullyva86> sullyva86: I'm just doing ics to get this old laptop online i have next to my new one. I found it.
<[Slug]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<[Slug]> 8)
<stdin> !offtopic | [Slug]
<ubottu> [Slug]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[Slug]> come on lighten up bit
<stdin> [Slug]: nope
<[Slug]> laff
<shyam_k> i was surprised to see ubuntu working on an ntfs partition..as my friend installed ubuntu inside windows..anyway thats pure virutalisation and not that much recommendable for not-so-high-end pcs right?
<euw3648> shyam_k: that's no virtualization at all
<stdin> shyam_k: it's not virutalisation exactly, it just uses a file on a partition as a fake hard drive. the only thing that would be slower is disk access, the rest should be the same
<euw3648> shyam_k: it just runs from a loop-mounted file on the ntfs partition
<euw3648> shyam_k: which is of course slower than having the filesystem directly on a partition
<joerack_> Is there a way to remove manually applications installed in wine?
<shyam_k> oh ic its like mounting from the live cd in that partition..
<zplash> hi, in which folder are the icons of ubuntu located?
<shyam_k> i mean booting from the live cd ..
<shyam_k> ok and its not yet to make ubuntu/other GNU/Linux to run on ntfs right?
<shyam_k> or i heard still ext3 is the best or something.
<stdin> it doesn't run on ntfs exactly, it still uses ext3
<euw3648> shyam_k: ntfs can't be used as a native filesystem under linux. many things like ownerships, device files etc. would be missing
<pavan> hey can anyone tell me how to open a bin file
<euw3648> shyam_k: and btw, ntfs is not documented by microsoft
<pavan> coz i am downloading realplayer it is coming in bin file
<Vanter> dist-upgrade wants to remove my current kernel when i want to go from feisty to gutsy, anyone know how to work around that?
<shyam_k> ohk so its the same story.. i thought the story changed all the way:)
<euw3648> shyam_k: the wubi based install creates a ext3 _in_ a file on a ntfs partition
<shyam_k> great!
<pavan> even google earth is downloaded as bin file.. iam not able to open it
<Vanter> pavan: you probably have to execute it, as it's most likely a installer
<pavan> so it is executed as?
<pavan> any command such as install etc?
<Vanter> pavan: in a terminal ./nameoffile.bin
<pavan> ok
<pavan> thanks
<shyam_k> pavan: btw google earth is as proprietary as windows is:)
<pavan> k
<ernest> hello room
<pavan> hey but it says permission denied
<pavan> so how to operate that bin file?
<Vanter> pavan: you probably have to give it execute permission
<pavan> howz that going to happen?
<Vanter> pavan: chmod u+x nameofbinfile.bin in a terminal
<Vanter> pavan: that gives your user permission to execute it
<pavan> ok
<chameleon> logout
<bullgard4> man 1 dhcdbd includes an example that orders dhclient-script not to change resolv.conf. What swich in the example effects this?
<_coredump_> moinsen
<Finiras> what are the ubuntu hotkeys for copy and paste? ctrl c and v doesn't seem to work?
<Finiras> nevermind it does.... but not in a fullscreen application?
<bullgard4> Finiras: Also in fullscreen applications.
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how tro extract .rar files
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to extract .rar files?? archive manager says archive not supported.
<Dorwin6> www.rarlab.com
<euw3648> sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<indian_munnda> euw3648: THANKS
<euw3648> indian_munnda: correction: sudo apt-get install unrar
<indian_munnda> euw3648: i got rar, so i just installed it. :)
<euw3648> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.8-1 (hardy), package size 94 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Vanter> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Aytug> hi
<Aytug> hey hi
<Aytug> r u there ?
<Vanter> There are a lot of people here.
<ernest> anybody can help me find focus sis open source package?
<vallhalla81> !VMware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<vallhalla81> ﻿!virtualizers
<vallhalla81> !﻿virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Aytug> i have a problem for DISPLAY settings :S
<linny> Aytug: that a bit vague could you be more spesific ?
<euw3648> Aytug: that is not a question
<linny> hehe my spelling stinks :P
<badfish> eh
<Aytug> euw3648 : Can u help me ?
<yepyep> hello, I can't get help in the italian channell... can someone help me to install ubuntu on ALIX3C3, please?
<euw3648> Aytug: i don't know. you didn't even ask a specific  question.
<linny> Aytug: we can help if you ask a proper question
<Aytug> ok
<vallhalla81> it says vmware is in the repo but when i search i in synaptic it does not show
<euw3648> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in hardy
<stdin> vallhalla81: it says "(package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy)", it broke in gutsy+
<stdin> you should still be able to get it from vmware and install manually
<vallhalla81> ah is there any way to install it any way the site lets you downoad a bundle but i dont kknow how you use them
<fat_rat> anyone tried intrepid on eee?
<euw3648> fat_rat: this channel does not support non-realeased versions of ubuntu. please go to #ubuntu+1
<Aytug> hii ... i  did set ubuntu 8.04.1 but after load brogres bar  OUT OF Range
<Aytug> PC DISPLAY SETTINGS
<shawe> hi people
<euw3648> Aytug: please stop using caps lock
<peg_> sup
<shawe> yesterday I upgrade to Intrepid Ibex, and now I don't have decoration Windows with GTK or emerald, any idea?
<euw3648> Aytug: what is brogres bar?
<euw3648> Aytug: do you mean progress bar?
<amanulla> hii recently i downloaded mini.iso for ruuning ubuntu on my usb stick how can i any one plss
<Aytug> progres barr is loading bar
<linny> euw3648: i think he means its out of range for his monitor
<euw3648> Aytug: man, your english is... funny
<euw3648> Aytug: crt or tft monitor?
<yepyep> help please... my situation: board: alix3c3 = 1 LAN / 2 miniPCI / LX800 / 256 MB / USB / VGA / audio, no boot possible from USB CDROM, only 1 CF 1Gb available... How to install Ubuntu on this board?
<Aytug> yews
<Aytug> CRT 19"
<euw3648> Aytug: sorry, no crt here anymore
<Aytug> i have graphic card : ATI RAdeon 9550
<Aytug> AGP
<amanulla> while im trying to install eclipse im getting this message "amanulla@amanulla-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install eclipse
<amanulla> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."what does it mean
<linny> Aytug: you need to get in and edit xorg.conf i think to a resouloution thats supported
<Greenhouse> yepyep: Did you try burning a CD and install fromt hat one?
<shyam_k> euw3648: oh ubuntu people have changed focus out of crt monitors?
<euw3648> shyam_k: not ubuntu, but xorg
<shyam_k> i mean that could answer why its not syncing correctly with a lott of monitors..
<yepyep> Greenhouse: no external cd support...
<shyam_k> great! we here are still on crts..
<euw3648> shyam_k: newer xorg versions rely on timings that must be probed from the monitor
<shyam_k> hmm..
<euw3648> shyam_k: and many older crts just give bogus timings back
<shyam_k> ic.
<euw3648> shyam_k: it's the monitor manufacturer's fault
<Greenhouse> yepyep, perhaps you can start up another OS just to get CD support, then run Ubuntu intall?
<amanulla> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."what does it mean
<shyam_k> yeah sure.. no offense,but dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has been the key command that i adviced for a lott of people:)
<linzertorte> hey
<IamLegend> hey
<linny> amanulla: run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<yepyep> I've a very minimal X terminal distribution working now (I don't know the linux core if it's debian or other)
<euw3648> shyam_k: so in these cases, one has to edit xorg.conf and put in timings and probably even modelines, just like in the ugly old days of xorg
<shyam_k> yeah and i saw that change too.. dpkg-reconfigure is no more going to monitor section..
<amorphous_> could anyone tell me how to get dmesg to keep sending lines to my term?
<Greenhouse> yepyep, unfortunally i'm a beginner at this, can't help you i'm afraid. :(
<yepyep> can I install from network with X terminal? if yes, how? can you send me a link with some help about network setup for ubuntu? (this is my first time with linux...)
<euw3648> shyam_k: things get worse if the a monitor (crt or tft) is connected via a kvm switch. most kvm switches break the monitor probing.
<regital> hey
<Greenhouse> yepyep, there's extensive help to be found on ubuntu forums, i'd try that one.
<regital> ive been having some trouble since i updated from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<vallhalla81> ﻿regital: ubuntu+1 is where you will get help for that
<bullgard4> man 1 dhcdbd includes an example that orders dhclient-script not to change resolv.conf. What switch in the example effects this?
<linny> regital: 8.10 is beta there will be bugs till the final rc
<regital> valhalla: thanks
<amanulla> linny:yes i have a window with some text "http://paste.ubuntu.com/53405/"
<vallhalla81> ﻿regital: no problem
<hellwolf> How could I install package that contains /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<linny> amanulla: im not familiar with that aolserver software but as a rule update it ?
<euw3648> "aolserver" sounds frightening
<amanulla> ok
<Frost^> Hello.
<linny> euw3648: lmao anything with aol sound frightening lol
<euw3648> linny: that's what i meant :)
<amanulla> any one familiar wtih this "Configuring aolserver4"
<Frost^> I've installed the kde4 metapackage, and now I want to remove kde4. What can I do to achieve this?
<euw3648> amanulla: well you must have installed it and even changed its config, so why aren't you familiar with it?
<linzertorte> hey,hey,anyone from CHina?
<linny> Frost: use the same method you did to install it , how did you put it on ?
<Frost^> using apt-get install
<Frost^> but using apt-get remove kde4 does nothing.
<linny> use apt-get autoremove then
<Frost^> What will that do?
<amanulla> euw3648:may be i have changed but not of my own knowledge but with some ones advise..........ohhhhhhh i knows nothing
<bazhang> !cn | linzertorte
<ubottu> linzertorte: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<amanulla> about ubuntu
<homy> list
<euw3648> amanulla: then i cannot help you, as i know nothing abount aolserver
<amanulla> euw3648:ok
<wookie> hi, i want to establish aconnection to a news gruop and issue some raw commands to check an install. can i just use telnet to do it?
<jitu3485> while updating my system i am getting this error:  GPG error: http://ftp.debian.org experimental Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
<jimius> i'm runnning ubunutu on a laptop and want to install windows and dual boot, but the entire partition now
<Hanos> #ubuntu-ko
<jimius>  is dedicated to ubuntu, so how do i shrink it to make room for windows?
<bazhang> jitu3485, you are using ubuntu or debian
<linny> Frost : type apt-get --help for an explination of commands
<vallhalla81> ﻿jimius: why not use a vm to use windows
<jitu3485> bazhang, ubuntu-hardy 8.04
<amanulla> any one familiar wtih running java/html in ubuntu
<jimius> vallhalla81 >> i dualboot for games
<vallhalla81> or just wine to run the program you need
<Frost^> linny, I'll try it, thank you.
<bazhang> jitu3485, then why are you using a debian repo
<linzertorte> how to get into other channel?
<euw3648> jitu3485: you cannot mix ubuntu and debian repositories. why did you add a debian repo to your sources.list?
<bazhang> linzertorte, /j #ubuntu-cn
<jitu3485> hmm
<linzertorte> bazhang,are you administrator?
<jitu3485> ok
<amanulla> vallhalla81:for using vm i think u need more ram how much yours ram?
<bazhang> linzertorte, not of that channel no
<jimius> 2gb
<vallhalla81> ﻿amanulla: 2gig
<jimius> but yah, it's for games, and gonna need directx for that
<Vanrer> got a ssh problem, anyone who can help? "ssh user@localhost" works, but "ssh user@ipaddress" gives Permission denied..
<vallhalla81> ﻿ jimius:  i see
<iwishiknew> Hello, I am teaching myself opengl on an ubuntu system. my opengl programs only work if I set Visual Effects to "None" in the Appearance Preference Window. Why is that? Can't I run opengl programs with all the desktop effects?
<linzertorte> OK...
<vallhalla81> ﻿ jimius: if you use gparted you should be able to set your partition ok but back up first as always when doing such things
<jimius> the problem is not dual-booting, it's altering the current partition so i can keep my current ubunutu insta
<jimius> ll
<vallhalla81> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<euw3648> Vanrer: are you trying "ssh user@ipaddress" from the same machine or from another one?
<vallhalla81> ﻿ jimius: hope that helps
<jimius> thkns vallhalla81
<Vanrer> euw3648: From the same machine..
<vallhalla81> ﻿ jimius:  no problem
<euw3648> Vanrer: so "ipaddress" is the address of a local network interface?
<Vanrer> correct
<euw3648> Vanrer: can you ping that address?
<stelk_> hello
<amanulla> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<amanulla> im GETTING THIS ERROR
<amanulla> WHILE INSTALLING PACKAGES
<amanulla> SOME ONE PLS HELP
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hanos> I have a sound problem
<euw3648> amanulla: for the last time, don't use caps lock
<Hanos> How can I get a help?
<amanulla> euw3648:ok
<vallhalla81> ﻿amanulla: go to the terminal type"sudo su" then navigate to the file and use it from there
<euw3648> amanulla: whatever command you have used, it is probably necessary to put sudo in front of it
<bazhang> vallhalla81, that is not needed
<bazhang> amanulla, try with sudo
<amanulla> ok
<SiDi> IT WORKS
<bazhang> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<SiDi> Hi allz
<amanulla> while im trying to install netbeans for java im getting this error
<Vanrer> euw3648: aww... nevermind.. Ive spend several hours with this, playing with the ssh_conf file.. now I noticed Ive typed wrong ip when I set the static ip...
<euw3648> Vanrer: alright
<wookie> how do i establush a ssl connection to a server?
<vallhalla81> ﻿bazhang: okies sorry
<bazhang> amanulla, sudo apt-get install netbeans
<amanulla> bazhang:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Vanrer> I set 10.229.198.6, when it should have been (and I thought I had) 10.229.199.6...
 * SiDi is happy cause he's runnin irssi from his PC with SSH from a "secured" network
<Vanrer> Feeling like a complete idiot :)  Thanks anyway
<StelK> people, I've got a problem with ubuntu Gutsy and my laptop: the desktop bars are smaller than the screen... with Ubuntu Hardy it works there is a second screen named "Unknown" when I go to System -> Preferences -> Screen resolutions and after disabling this screen it works.. but with Gutsy Gibbon it is different, do you have any idea?
<bazhang> amanulla, close add/remove or other apt
<euw3648> Vanrer: at least its working now :)
<Vanrer> heh, yeah...
<bullgard4> man 1 dhcdbd includes an example that orders dhclient-script not to change resolv.conf. What switch in the example effects this?
<linda> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<bazhang> linda, please dont
<bullgard4> linda: Stop it.
<amanulla> bazhang:right now i wont have any add/reove application running
<amanulla> bazhang:but i have some downloads pause..........
<bazhang> amanulla, then finish them first
<euw3648> linda: got a ubuntu related question? if not, just go away.
<StelK> no one can help me?
<tzolkin> my boot menu has two new options, can i del the old two options?
<bazhang> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> tzolkin, may want to keep them just in case
<SiDi> tzolkin: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> tzolkin, you can delete them if you wish from synaptic
<SiDi> tzolkin: check for the options you wanna remove, and.. remove 'em :)
<tzolkin> thanks
<amanulla> bazhang:are my paused downloads "for some data" are causing to generate the error?
<StelK> I don't think this is a resolution problem, because in fact the desktop background is displaying right...
<SiDi> bazhang: how to do it from synaptics?
<bazhang> amanulla, via firefox or via apt-get/synaptic
<amanulla> via firefox
<bazhang> SiDi, just search for the kernels :)
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "dhcdbd provides a D-Bus interface to dhclient, the DHCP client from ISC." Whatdoes 'ISC' stand for?
<bazhang> amanulla, close all synaptic/add-remove etc and try from the terminal using sudo
<SiDi> In fact, bazhang, i never use synaptics :p always console now :|
<rebel_kid> how can i compile a simple c++ command line app for ubuntu?
<bazhang> SiDi, apt-cache search then :)
<euw3648> bullgard4: internet standards consortium
<amanulla> bazhang:for some softwares through links in net
<SiDi> rebel_kid:++
<rebel_kid> sidi, ?
<bazhang> amanulla, first do as I suggested
<bullgard4> euw3648: Thank you.
<SiDi> g++ *
<SiDi> g++ *
<SiDi> [A[B[D[C[D
<FloodBot1> SiDi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tzolkin> another qustion, I use xface, how can i put the icons such as Terminal on the desktop?
<SiDi> damn sorry, being laggy
<tzolkin> I found drag is not use
<Asuka> german here?
<amanulla> bazhang:i have mounted a image from terminal recently shall i need to unmount it?
<euw3648> !de | Asuka
<ubottu> Asuka: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> Asuka, #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> amanulla, dont see why you would
<Asuka> danke (thank you)
<StelK> no one can help me with my problem?
<amanulla> bazhang: i cant get u
<ogzy> how can i regenerate initramfs at ubuntu, update-initramfs?
<Indoctrine> StelK: It could be a Compiz problem
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg StelK
<amanulla> how to unmount a .iso image mounted via sudo mount/media/isomount
<ogzy> i want to remove r8169 module from my initramfs, how can i do it
<amanulla> any one plsssss
<bazhang> amanulla, close all versions of add/remove, synaptic etc
<MikeDX> sudo umount /media/isomount
<bazhang> amanulla, then open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install netbeans
<amanulla> bazhang:im not having any thing opened dear
<StelK> bazhang, thanks... i'll try that
<bazhang> amanulla, then open a terminal and try that command; what error do you get
<euw3648> ogzy: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and blacklist r8169 there. then run update-initramfs -u
<agent> nm-applet does not differentiate between two ap's with the same essid.... is there a way to force it to differentiate? That is, to bind to an hw address + essid?
<agent> using iwconfig it works, but nm-applet does not seem smart enough to do so :(
<amanulla> bazhang:im now installing tomcat
<amanulla> yes now i can
<euw3648> agent: that's why i don't like network manager
<agent> eugene_, :-)
<bazhang> agent, you have two routers?
<amanulla> bazhang:i hope after installation i may work with it
<bazhang> amanulla, ok
<agent> bazhang, they are not mine, but I have permission to connect to them... it's internet access for the whole apartment... unfortunately someone else has the same essid somewhere around here
<agent> bazhang, point being, i cannot change the essid's :)
<bazhang> agent, any way to contact the owners and have them change one?
<agent> bazhang, they are reluctant because it works fine on everyone else's computer
<agent> bazhang, but thats a bad solution... I would rather solve the problem at it source (nm-applet)
<bazhang> agent, well you can associate the ap and then it will pick up the strongest one most likely
<bazhang> agent, but if the essid are the same there is nothing you can do except hope
<euw3648> bazhang: ...or use iwconfig
<bazhang> euw3648, but still need to hope it gets the stronger one as they are identical and no mac filtering he mentioned
<agent> bazhang, you know, nm-applet has something really wrong with it.... because even if i edit the nm-applet settings via nm-editor and put in the correct ap hw address, it still refuses to connect to that ap (even though it has by far the strongest signal).... iwconfig works fine...
<lachlan> i need  some help
<amanulla> lachlan:just ask
<euw3648> bazhang: they are not identical. same essid, but different bssid
<bazhang> agent, agreed; I dont like that applet so always use the terminal for that :)
<agent> euw3648, itconfig seems to always work... i just use iwconfig ath0 ap XXXXX essid YYYY and it works...
<lachlan> ok i was messing around in gnome and change a display setting to flip my display 180 degrees
<amanulla> lachlanL:so that some one may answer to you
<agent> bazhang, i'm lazy and would like it to be automatic ;-)
<lachlan> now i cant load the gui properly and need to know how to change the setings thro the terminal
<euw3648> bssid == hw address (ap setting in iwconfig)
<agent> ^---- yeah!
<agent> ;)
<mohkohn> I have a gprs modem. A couple days ago it was working as per this blog: http://tinyurl.com/3ggyc9
<vallhalla81> ﻿lachlan: ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bazhang> lachlan, using xrandr?
<amanulla> lachlan:so want it to get it back to normal position
<amanulla> yes?
<lachlan> was that to me? ubuntu begginer as well so bare with me
<lachlan> yea i need it back to the normal config
<euw3648> agent: the problem with wlan is, there are so many names for the same thing
<mohkohn> Now when I connect I can connect and I get a ppp0 in ifconfig but I cannot connect to the internet.
<vallhalla81> ﻿lachlan: just type what i put should fix all for you
<agent> euw3648, so true!
<euw3648> agent: like "station mode == managed mode" or "ap mode == master mode"
<kebomix> hello , i found solution for my bookmarks problem , by deleting profile.ini in firefox folder and packup bookmarks
<amanulla> some onle pls help lachlan to get his display back to normal view
<Hemebond> Hello. Why is this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=560578) locked out? It was updated in July. I want to provide a (IMO) better solution.
<mohkohn> I cannot ping anything except myself. The modem is a Nokia N70
<lachlan> so feffsudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ? in x server?
<amanulla> lachlan:im helpless in this case im also a newbie to ubuntu
<tzolkin> can compiz run under xface?
<bazhang> Hemebond, try #ubuntuforums
<amanulla> lachlan:but i will google for it
<Hemebond> bazhang: Will do!
<euw3648> agent: i forgot "infrastructure mode" which is also "managed mode"
<amanulla> lachlan:mean while you to google
<vallhalla81> ﻿lachlan: just ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart in a terminal
<lachlan> i googled and came up with rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<mohkohn> The techs from the isp can see me connecting so I think the problem must be my end. (I know they always say that!)
<lachlan> ok i'll try that now thanks vallhalla8l
<agent> euw3648, i tend to forget all of them and just read the man pages when needed :)
<tzolkin> is there anyone would like tell me can compiz run under the xface?
<tzolkin> is there anyone would like to tell me can compiz run under the xface?
<bazhang> tzolkin, using xubuntu?
<tzolkin> yes
<euw3648> agent: the man pages usually only use one name
<bazhang> tzolkin, you asked in #compiz-fusion yet?
<vallhalla81> ﻿tzolkin: it does run
<lachlan> brb if it works thanks alot if not i'll...cry or something :P bye guys
<tzolkin> already install compiz
<agent> euw3648, true.... but usually thats good enough for me to fix whatever problem i may have.... hopefully.... ;-)
<vallhalla81> ﻿tzolkin: did you install the settings manager ?
<euw3648> agent: for example, the iwconfig manpage uses "ad-hoc mode", but not "ibss mode"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 agent here is a refresher if you need
<tzolkin> let me check
<PeanutHorst> where is the correct place to seek help with ubuntu-ppc ?
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<PeanutHorst> bazhang: i'm using 6.06LTS. that's still supported.
<KRABEN> google.com
<bazhang> PeanutHorst, not sure if there is a freenode chan or not
<delire> i have compiled a module that i'd like to run on start up. it installs into /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/usb/media/uvcvideo.ko but there is already a module in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/usbvideo/uvcvideo.ko.
<delire> even if i remove or replace the ubuntu module, it still loads on a reboot. why is this?
<bazhang> PeanutHorst, ie a separate one
<delire> is it somehow being loaded from an image?
<vallhalla81> ﻿delire: have you tryed adding it in the sessions manager?
<euw3648> vallhalla81: loading a kernel module as part of the X session? think again
<bazhang> PeanutHorst, there is a separate chan for that #ubuntu-ppc but only 8 or so people in there
<Indoctrine> PeanutHorst: :O <3
<delire> vallhalla81: that would need root. i was looking at /etc/rc.local but still this fails to load the new module
<euw3648> delire: how did you remove the old uvcvideo.ko module?
<PeanutHorst> Indoctrine: yes, i feel dirty just being here. you saw nothing. :P
<delire> euw3648: rmmod (rather than modprobe)
<euw3648> delire: that will not remove the *.ko file
<Indoctrine> PeanutHorst: You're off your nut. Hurrrr. I help da pplz.
<PeanutHorst> Indoctrine: i got off my nuts some time ago.
<PeanutHorst> went off, rather,.
<monia> hi, how to start lircd as normal user?
<euw3648> delire: i'd rename ubuntu's uvcvideo.ko to uvcvideo.ko.GONE
<Indoctrine> PeanutHorst: What's wrong with ya?
<richard_> he every one
<delire> euw3648: i have actually removed it entirely, yet still it loads.
<euw3648> delire: can't be
<delire> euw3648: an updatedb and a locate returns no other binary uvcvideo* on the system.
<delire> euw3648: i know it is odd. it simply doesn't happen on my Debian Etch machine
<euw3648> delire: so modinfo uvcvideo returns the path to the new uvcvideo module?
<PeanutHorst> Indoctrine: mentally or in relation to ubuntu?
<Indoctrine> PeanutHorst: Both.
<PeanutHorst> mentally: aspergers and psychosis. ubuntu-wise, failure to cleanly boot and start X on powermac3,3 .
<delire> euw3648: i will check, one moment.
<Indoctrine> Good job. :P
<euw3648> delire: ah wait, maybe uvcvideo is one of the restricted modules, so it gets linked at each boot
<PeanutHorst> Indoctrine: quite.
<delire> euw3648: ahah, that's why it's different in Debian
<delire> euw3648: i wondered if something like this was afoot.
<euw3648> delire: to get rid of that, you have to edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<NiCK_NaME> Does anyone know how to use a webcam on Ubuntu, My wife wants to be able to see me when we chat together, we been separated for 15 months due to my job... i was wondering if their is a way to see he and her see me on wecams...
<delire> euw3648: just what i was after. thanks a lot.
<PeanutHorst> NiCK_NaME: there's a lot of help on the ubuntu wiki about this - perhaps telling us what type of webcam you use would allow us to provide more specific help.
<delire> euw3648: do you know if that would be called *before* /etc/rc.local?
<Indoctrine> Awww, that's sweet
<euw3648> delire: yes
<NiCK_NaME> I have a Logitech Quickcam for Notebooks...
<PeanutHorst> Indoctrine: what is lol
<delire> euw3648: perfect
<euw3648> delire: the module will simply not be there
<Indoctrine> NiCK_NaME
<PeanutHorst> NiCK_NaME: then your cam is supported by gspca and uvcvideo.
<Indoctrine> NiCK_NaME's reason for wanting his cam
<PeanutHorst> both work well with ubuntu.
<delire> euw3648: great. i'll load in my module in rc.local then, just to be sure (this is for a big museum exhibit, has to work without me around!)
<PeanutHorst> I recommend using uvcvideo as it's officially (semi) supported by the Logitech Video Engineering team.
<euw3648> delire: the ubuntu concept of restricted modules is to have them only as .o files on the hard disk and link them to a .ko file which resides in a tmpfs
<NiCK_NaME> PeanutHorst  okay. thanks  do you know where i can get gspca  or  uvcvideo ?
<beli> NiCK_NaME: at first....what os is your wife using?
<euw3648> delire: so the .ko form of the restricted module is never on the hard disk
<delire> euw3648: i see. Debian has no such fanciness.
<NiCK_NaME> My Wife is using Windows Vista
<NiCK_NaME> @ beli
<euw3648> delire: it's just to clearly distiguish between free und non-free code
<delire> NiCK_NaME: i wish you both luck ;)
<PeanutHorst> NiCK_NaME: general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams    specifics: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/uvcvideo
<delire> euw3648: with that explanation in place, it makes sense.
<beli> NiCK_NaME: ok so if you got your webcam working under linux, you need a client software later to communicate...you could use msn for windows vista and amsn for linux as one solution....
<NiCK_NaME> PeanutHorst: Thanks man, i am sure my wife you bake you cookies for this LOL!
<euw3648> delire: it's all the hardware manufacturer's fault. i they would give enough info to free driver developers, there wouldn't be any restricted drivers.
<PeanutHorst> thanks kindly
<euw3648> delire: *if they
<PeanutHorst> I wish you every success with your endeavour - webcams are brilliant for keeping relationships alive over a distance
<NiCK_NaME> beli: what do you mean ?
<delire> euw3648: yes, i realise. thankfully in the 10 odd years i've been using Linux, the situation has greatly improved.
<NiCK_NaME> amsn chat cliet works under linux ?
<beli> NiCK_NaME: at first you need your webcam to work with linux............if that is done, you need software to communicate with your wirfe
<euw3648> delire: well, not for many cheap usb hardware..
<beli> NiCK_NaME: amsn is a msn clone for linux.....with webcam support
<NiCK_NaME> PeanutHorst: yeah they are...
<NiCK_NaME> bele: Thanks alot...  My Wife uses yahoo!messenger...  is she just going to have to change ? or is their a way for the to keep Yahoo!
<NiCK_NaME> Beli: *
<Tanazzo> ciao a tutti
<Rioting_pacifist> NiCK_NaME: pidgin or amarok support yahoo! it may also be usable under wine
<Tanazzo> list
<beli> NiCK_NaME: there is no known yahoo support with webcam
<Rioting_pacifist> how do i debug my suspend resume failing
<Tanazzo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Rioting_pacifist> s/s
<NiCK_NaME> Rioting_pacifist:  pidin does not have wecam support, and wine wont run Yahoo!Messenger
<NiCK_NaME> beli: thanks!
<Rioting_pacifist> by amarok i ment kopete, but im not sure if it can do webcam stuff on yahoo protocol
<beli> Rioting_pacifist: it cannot
<futurehold> hi all - is some german people here? OMG i've got a problem with Firefox 3 and Flash, i cant remove the GNAFLASH Plugin, i cant install adobe flash . PLS HELP THX
<beli> NiCK_NaME: there's a well done solution for you, but i cant remember the name atm....
<Rioting_pacifist> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<NiCK_NaME> beli: amsn right ?  okay should i google.com/linux that ? or do you know of a site ?
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tghy11> Well hello!
<Rioting_pacifist> futurehold apt-get remove gnash gnash-plugin should remove gnash though
<tghy11> I have to falled GLX module
<beli> NiCK_NaME: sudo apt-get install amsn
<delire> euw3648: i've been surprised at just how many usb network adapters, bluetooth adapters and webcams now work in Linux. back in the days of Debian Potato i remember struggling for days to get various usb peripherals to work.
<NiCK_NaME> beli: LOL a well done solution for me ? ...  hmmm looks like something worth looking into if only you could remember where to look LOL!
<beli> NiCK_NaME: and your wife can use native msn of microsoft
<tghy11> Failed to initialize the GLX module
<IamSOG> it's stramge, I update from version 7 to verion 8 but now I lost all my hardirve on the desktop :o
<NiCK_NaME> beli: thanks
<futurehold> thx Rioting_pacifist / it says: apt-get remove gnash gnash-plugin should remove gnash though
<redheat> hi everyone
<futurehold> thx Rioting_pacifist / Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<NiCK_NaME> beli: she is going to be sooo excited when i messenger her tonight and i send her a webcam invite out of no where :P
<beli> NiCK_NaME: she needs to be on msn then ;)
<Rioting_pacifist> future hold you need to use sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-plugin
<futurehold> Ive made sudo admin before and typed in my root PW
<redheat> folks, I have a question regarding the linux filesystem I should adopt for my Ubuntu 8.04 installation is it Ext2 or Ext3?
<futurehold> OK i try big thx !
<redheat> because I'm having a problem getting the Ext3 being read or accessed under windows...
<NiCK_NaME> beli: yeah. i think she has it she just never uses it... i will e-mail her to get on it :P
<Rioting_pacifist> redheat: ext3 is backwards compatible, if windows can read ext2 it can read ext3
<IamSOG> it's stramge, I update from version 7 to verion 8 but now I lost all my hardirve on the desktop :o
<NiCK_NaME> beli: thanks you just man this long distance thing easier, untill my job sends me home :D
<Rioting_pacifist> IamSOG: is that the ubuntu version did you go to 8.04 (stable) or 8.10 (unstable)
<IamSOG> oh... Rioting_pacifist I am not sure, I just run the auto update :o
<Tanazzo> list
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<futurehold> Rioting_pacifist YOU ARE THE KING !!!!!!!!!!! BIG THX =)
<Rioting_pacifist> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Rioting_pacifist> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<nasri151569> hello every body
<huangjun> Hi there, I.m a ubuntu newer.
<KRABEN> heloo too
<Fallenou> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<Rioting_pacifist> np futurehold you may want to read !sudo and !apt to understand what you just did better
<KRABEN> hi all:>
<beli> NiCK_NaME: if you need to change the protocol try openwengo
<NiCK_NaME> okay
<futurehold> ok thx
<futurehold> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<futurehold> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<uriol> hi
<uriol> i tried to install google talk on ubuntu hardy heron
<redheat> Pacifist, so sorry I was away..you said that Ext3 is backward compatible, the problem is when I format any partition to Ext3, and go back into windows and click on that partition I get this message "partition is not formatted do you like to formate it now" and it doesn't matter which version of windows I'm using vista or xp. The program I'm using for viewing the linux partitions is Ex2 IFS you can find it here www.fs-driver.org
<coder__> hy allz
<uriol> through the wine application
<uriol> but the windows it appears without text
<uriol> only the textfield were you put login id and password
<uriol> and no bottons
<redheat> anyhow I checked with their website and asked if that was normal or not..and I came across this question which relates to my problem, it's the first question on this page http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html
<coder__> I wonder how can be record the screen on ubuntu? Anyone could help me?
<Dimensions> Hiya .... i have a program which crashes some times ... how do i monitor it ( i know top, free etc tools) with a tool which logs the out put into a text file or some thing ... every 5 minutes ?
<redheat> Pacifist, are you still there?
<uriol> somebody can help me ?
<futurehold> Big UPS 2 all the helping people out there ! thx
<redheat> Rioting_Pacifist, mate, are you still there?
<IamSOG> oh my version is  8.04
<coder__> Anyone who is able to help, click on me, please!
<rpedro> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<Rioting_pacifist> redheat: im not an expert but afaik ext3 is just ext2 filesystem + journaling which means that if windows can read ext2 it can read ext3
<redheat> that's exactly what is driving me crazy
<IamSOG> I am wondering... does verion 8 slower than version 7 ?
<Rioting_pacifist> but im not 100% sure, ext3 is preferd to ext2 but if you dont crash there is no real difference in using ext2 over ext3
<[Slug]> time for coffee
<redheat> windows should read it, but it doesn't..and it just gives me that stupid non-formatted nonsense..and by the way this is not related to any distro..
<Rioting_pacifist> IamSOG: it may be as it comes with compiz running by default but 7 doesnt
<DigitalFiz> ext3 has journaling which is a big difference
<coder__> ubottu, thx :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx :)
<coder__> I've to use my brother's pc to solve this matter
<delire> windows can't read ext3 by default IIRC
<coder__> on ms :S
<IamSOG> thanks Rioting_pacifist ... um.. compiz...
<redheat> I mean it happened with Mandriva, Opensuse, Ubuntu, gOS, Pclinux
<Rioting_pacifist> redheat: are the fs-drivers installed and working properly
<redheat> yes..
<Rioting_pacifist> !compiz | IamSOG.
<ubottu> IamSOG.: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<IamSOG> Oh, but I run Xubuntu
<redheat> absolutely Rioting_pacifist, and delire..thanks for asnwering..the only drivers I use are fs-drivers..
<redheat> and they work fine but they're can't detect ext3
<redheat> http://www.fs-driver.org/troubleshoot.html
<redheat> look at the first problem on the troubleshoot page..
<Rioting_pacifist> IamSOG: bassically it adds fancy effects , which can slow down your comuter, ahh well it may have been turned on in the upgrade, im not sure what the easiest way to check is
<Dimensions> Can some one please tell me about any System monitor tool which stores the output in a text file every few minutes ... I want to monitor a program whcih crashes some times ... how do i keep a check on how much memory and resources its using
<redheat> that's exactly what I'm getting..when I ran that program..it told me that the "inode is not 128 but it's 256, so while chosing the formate for my linux partition, I should make sure that its inode is 128..
<Tanazzo> list
<ubuntu-ir> hello  i have firefox 3 b 5 in my ubuntu 8.04 , how can i repleace it with firerox 3 final source ?
<redheat> I think my safest bet would be to use ext2, Rioting_Pacifist, is there a difference between ext2 and ext3 performance-wise? I mean is it like NTFS vs. FAT32
<Tanazzo> ! list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<redheat> ?
<AwaDoV> the task bar disappeared..! Can anyone help ??????
<EarthLion> hey i used a usb hard dirve to do a backup on a ubuntu server as root. Now I want to backup a different ubuntu server but when i mount the usb drive it says I only have read access to it. A mount outputs the following for the relevant drive /dev/sdd3 on /media/percy type hfsplus (rw)
<EarthLion> when i plug it into a osx laptop i can instantly read and write to the drive
<AwaDoV> the task bar disappeared..! Can anyone help ??????
<AwaDoV> ????????????????????????????
<EarthLion> a ls -n shows that the files are setup to 775 on user root group root
<Vanter> redheat: If you google fs-driver inode 128, there's a forum post that explains that fs-driver can't handle 256 inodes
<AwaDoV> ????????????????????????????
<AwaDoV> the task bar disappeared..! Can anyone help ??????
<Rioting_pacifist> redheat: im not sure i think there may be but not too significant on a modern system
<redheat> roger that Rioting_Pacifist thank you so much mate for your help
<redheat> Vanter are they suggesting any other alternative to fs-driver
<amorphous_> I have a machine that keeps losing the ability to resolve(?) ip addresses (making it incapable of getting websites etc), could someone tell me where to start on finding out what's wrong?
<Rioting_pacifist> IamSOG: do you have an nvidia or ati card
<belendax> I have some packages in my flash memory, how can I add flash memory to source.list ?
<redheat> I looked everywhere..and couldn't find another piece of software that make linux partitions accessible under windows
<Vanter> redheat: not in the thread I read, but I saw the user was able to get it working by reformatting the partition with 128 inodes before reinstalling, and not format it again during the install.
<fat_rat> if i install 8.10 beta now, can i smoothly upgrade to final release?
<AwaDoV> the task bar disappeared..! Can anyone help ??????
<AwaDoV> ????????????????????????????
<LjL> fat_rat: if it doesn't break in the meanwhile. ask in #ubuntu+1
<AwaDoV> ????????????????????????????
<FloodBot1> AwaDoV: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fat_rat> LJL: ok thx :]
<redheat> I tried that yesterday with Opensuse and it almost exists in any repos installed it's an advanced option...
<Dimensions> EarthLion: you backed up the system as root user ... so only root user can now read write on it ...
<AwaDoV> hey
<belendax> I have some packages in my flash memory, how can I add flash memory to source.list ?
<EarthLion> yes but i have been a root user on both systems...
<redheat> thank you so much Vanter..totally appreciate the help..I was about to go out ballistic I'm running 5 operating systems side by side and it's driving me wild..
<Rioting_pacifist> belendax:  do you have  repo or just a few debs ?
<redheat> again...Thank you all for your help..totally appreciate it..
<Vanter> np
<belendax> Rioting_pacifist: I have repo
<ubuntu-ir> i have firefox 3 b 5 in my ubuntu 8.04 , how can i repleace it with firerox 3 final source ?
<AwaDoV> hey
<AwaDoV> hey
<AwaDoV> i can't access any App. can you help ?
<Rioting_pacifist> belendax: im not sure, maybe apt-cdrom will work otherwise adding it as a repo without a http:// might work
<MrKennie> ubuntu-ir: do a software update
<Rioting_pacifist> AwaDoV: alt+f2 then try typing compiz --replace
<Woet> Is it possible to use apt-get with beta software, instead of all the tested ones?
<Rioting_pacifist> ubuntu-ir: sudo apt-get upgrade should work
<Woet> I know I need to change something in sources.list, but I'm unsure.
<Tanazzo> list
<Pici> Woet: Ubuntu is not like Debian, we do not have testing or experimental repos.
<ubuntu-ir> roiting_pacifist : can me update with source and without upgrade?
<Woet> Ah, okay
<Woet> my bad
<kebomix> Visit my Blog For Free programming E-books with direct links , http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com
<Rioting_pacifist> Woet: ubuntu uses fixed release cycles, there is a proposed and a back-ports but there not really like testing in debian
<Pici> kebomix: Please don't advertise  here. This is a support channel.
<Rioting_pacifist> AwaDoV: if your x is running thats not possible
<kebomix> Pici: god know thati  dont want benefit for me  , i just want programmers to get useful of these books
<Rioting_pacifist> AwaDoV: i dont know much about gnome but perhaps running the not compiz window manager will help, what happens when you restart xorg
<AwaDoV> how i can restart it ?
<amorphous_> hey! anyone in here able to help me out with an hplip problem??
<Rioting_pacifist> AwaDoV: ctrl+alt+backspace , it will close all open programs though
<Pici> kebomix: Its still concidered advertising.
<amorphous_> I'm having problems with dbus (i think)... I have output from hp-check, hp-setup, hp-firmware etc, but my machine can't seem to see the printer :(
<kebomix> Pici: ok sry
<bytecode> Hi, I have a font problem: on Ubuntu 8.04 - Firefox 3 displays just lines instead of text  unless I have firefox -> prefs: "allow pages to choose their own font" disabled. can anyone help or suggest alt. irc channel pleasE?
<Rioting_pacifist> ubuntu-ir: you could compile it and install it manually but why would you want to do that instead of upgrading
<amorphous_> it's there in lsusb, but localhost:631, system-config-printer & hplip can't see it.
<amorphous_> any offers on how to get there? even just a key phrase/term for google would help. I keep ending up going in circles.
<ubuntu-ir> Rioting_pacifist : because i connected with dial up and i haven't  high speed connection !
<bytecode> Is there an Ubuntu specific firefox IRC channel?
<erUSUL> amorphous_: had the same probelm. unplugging and plugin it again worked for me (the new printer detected dialog appeared and  system-config-printer)
<ubuntu-ir> bytecode : firefox
<Rioting_pacifist> im not sure how to update one package at a time, perhaps going into a graphical update manager may give an easy way to do this though
<PeanutHorst> ok
<PeanutHorst> who rigged things so the ppc livecd won't accept noquiet and nosplash as boot parameters?
<PeanutHorst> i demand they be shot in the nuts. :P
<AwaDoV> i can't access
<bytecode> ubuntu-ir: thank you
<AwaDoV> any App. because there is no task bar
<amorphous_> erUSUL, tried it :( had no joy... did you get 'unablr to connect to dbus session' messages when trying to run hp-setup etc?
<Rioting_pacifist> ubuntu-ir: you could install firefox3 entirelly manually by downloading it from the firefox website and unpacking to /opt but i wouldnt recomend it
<Pici> ubuntu-ir: apt-get install firefox3 should force it to get the latest version.
<Rioting_pacifist> AwaDoV: is your deskop running
<erUSUL> amorphous_: nope... just the printer does no show up in lsusb and hplip can not find it either... but cups and other apps do
<Pici> ubuntu-ir: If that doesnt work try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox3
<r_a_j_e> has anyone managed to make bluetooth headset work with hardy?
<Pici> ubuntu-ir: Sorry, the package name is actually 'firefox-3.0'
<Vanter> I'm trying to do a dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy, and apt-get wants to remove the current kernel and the modules directory for it.. anyone experienced that before?
<amorphous_> erUSUL, Hmmm... my printer doesn't show in cups or hplip, but Does show in lsusb. *Grrr~*
<konner> Any clue if the beta release for 8.10 has better wireless support than 8.04?
<jamix> ??
<erUSUL> konner: well it should... newer kernel and driver → better support...
<konner> thats good :D
<ubuntu-ir> Rioting_pacifist : i copid it to /opt but when i run firefox with gnome applet fire fox 3 b 5 rund!
<Rioting_pacifist> konner, its a beta1 i wouldnt try it tbh, it will depend on the card stuff like atheros may actually be workse
<konner> I have a linksys WMP54GS and it worked with 7.10 but when i used 8.04 my wireless didnt work.
<erUSUL> ubuntu-ir: ypu have to modify the path of the binary that the icon launch
<erUSUL> konner: broadcom?
<konner> yeah.
<adac> how can I run a check of my hard disk on command line?
<konner> I usually use Ndiswrapper and it didnt seem to work on hardy.
<Rioting_pacifist> ubuntu-ir: well if your gonig to do a manual install the program is launched by running /opt/firefox/firefox instead of firefox, if you want to cheat (and its probably not a good idea) you can link /usr/bin/firefox to /opt/firefox/firefox
<Rioting_pacifist> In my experience with broadcom, distro updates are hit and miss, so dont hold your breath for it to work well in 8.10 unless theres been a recent developement in the drivers
<moza> bonjour tout le monde
<Pici> !fr | moza
<ubottu> moza: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<liza0_> hello
<moza> sorry... my bad... hello al
<moza> all
<konner> Im trying to change back to ubuntu thats why i wanted to use the new beta :P because 8.04 doesnt work for me. im on the mandriva RC2 for 2009. but i want to use ubuntu.
<liza0_> ﻿whats the recommended amount of ram for a system using ubuntu for multimedia, running two database servers for development , apache/php  and tomcat ?
<ikonia> liza0_: depends on the size of the databases
<ikonia> how many hits
<ikonia> what sort of multi-media your using
<liza0_> :say the databases won't consume no more than 3G .
<ikonia> liza0_: how many hits is the webserver getting, how many threads open to the database ?
<liza0_> mulimedia such as playing and encoding video and audio
<liza0_> ﻿ikonia:maximum of around 3 clients since it is a development machine
<ikonia> liza0_: for the media - the more the better, faster, you can do it on 256 of ram, but you'll be quicker with 8gig, so thats just a speed thing
<ikonia> liza0_: 1 gig should see you safe and reasonably quick
<ikonia> obviously the more the better
<liza0_> i was thinking of 4G and i thought  that may be an over kil in linux
<ikonia> liza0_: I'm just encoding now on a machine with 8 gig, makes a good difference especially for threaded encoding
<AwaDoV> adeko
<ikonia> liza0_: 1 gig is "safe and nippy" 1gig + more = better
<coldhitman47> hi all, i wish to use rsync to copy files from my computer to another local area network computer, what bash do i write?
<liza0_> ok
<ikonia> coldhitman47: there are rsync examples on the web
<ikonia> coldhitman47: find an example and change the settings you need
<moza> Pici : thanks for the reminder :)
<AwaDoV> how to add a new panel  couz i lost it all
<tzolkin> I already install the compiz on XUbuntu and I can open the Advanced Desktop Effects Settings, but the effects doesn't work, why?
<ikonia> tzolkin: what video card ?
<AwaDoV> no body here
<ikonia> AwaDoV: you can see people talking
<tzolkin> ATI mobile
<tzolkin> old card
<ikonia> tzolkin: what drivers are you using,
<Pici> AwaDoV: New panels are empty, do you want to reset all of your panels to the defaults?
<ikonia> ahh old card, may not be supported
<AwaDoV> yes
<AwaDoV> or even a new one
<Pici> !resetpanel | AwaDoV
<ubottu> AwaDoV: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> tzolkin: check the card version against supported compiz cards, then look at the drivers your using
<tabbu> hi, is there a cmdline program which shows how much bandwidth an app uses?
<ikonia> tzolkin: ntop may be helpful
<pale-yafa> hi, is it possible to view a web site in the terminal without the need for web browser?
<ikonia> tzolkin: or play with conky
<ikonia> pale-yafa: use lynx
<AwaDoV> dats all ?
<ikonia> pale-yafa: or elinks
<tabbu> pale-yafa, lynx
<chazco> Hi... how can I move windows above the gnome menu when compiz is active? I've been told to uncheck "Constrain y" but there is no move-window plugin showing...
<xmagixx> trying to execute a pl file and i get this error Can't locate Compress/Zlib.pm in @INC . how to fix this ?
<vallhalla82> ﻿i just rebooted my system and when i got back in my screen is at a low res so every thing is huge i went to screen res settings and it only has 640x480 as a option can anyone help?
<ikonia> xmagixx: your missing the zlib.pm perl module
<ikonia> xmagixx: or it's in a different location
<xmagixx> ikonia: hmm in apt-get i can see various of zlib but not zlib.pm
<ikonia> xmagixx: no, because it's a perl module, not an individual package
<ikonia> xmagixx: find out if that module is packaged for ubuntu, and if it is, what package is it in
<xmagixx> ikonia: ookey, i'll try google once more, thanks so far
<ogzy> at my nvidia plugged laptop when the boot is ended and the next thing is to see the nvidia logo, the screen become black and waits i have to reboot each time, what can be the problem?
<Dimensions> Can some one please tell me how do i log the output of system monitor ? or any other such application ?
<ikonia> Dimensions: I don't think system monitor logs
<ikonia> Dimensions: I think it's just real time
<coldhitman47> how can I revert graphic card configuration?
<maozhu> 有人在吗？
<coldhitman47> you
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<maozhu> 想问一下关于wine的问题
<coldhitman47> ke yi
<maozhu> 就是我安装好了之后，没有做什么设置，运行魔兽争霸3，过30分钟左右就会自己跳出来
<linny> who was it wanted help with the creative zen ?
<AwaDoV> sini da ya kabten :D
<linny> if your still around pls msg me
<maek> !jp | maozhu
<bazhang> !cn | maozhu
<ubottu> maozhu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ubottu> maozhu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liza0_> one other question since my machine does have integrated video whcih video card you guys think is bst to use with ubuntu ati radeon HD 3850 256MB or geforce 8600 GT 512MB
<maek> liza0_, if you want to use compiz and play videos then get the GeForce card
<liza0_> ok
<maozhu> Thanks
<linny> liza0_:  i hva the hd2600 and i have no probs with that
<Hagg1> Hello,, where do I download ubuntu-eee 8.10 (beta) ?
<liza0_> ﻿ linny:do you use compiz and play videos ?
<maek> linny, is compiz smooth and is there trouble free video playback for you ??
<linny> yes it works fine
<Freduardo> Hagg1: not sure if there's already a beta out for eee
<AwaDoV> how i can add a New panel ?!!! please ?
<AwaDoV> please
<AwaDoV> some one reply
<maek> AwaDoV, right click on existing panel and select "new panel"
<Hagg1> Freduardo: ok, that's sad :(
<AwaDoV> there is no existing panel
<Freduardo> Hagg1: patience :)
<AwaDoV> and this is the problem ?!!!!!!1
<AwaDoV> can you help maek ?
<maek> AwaDoV, ALT - F2 ... type in gnome-panel
<AwaDoV> type what ?
<maek> AwaDoV, "gnome-panel" without the quotes
<AwaDoV> and Alt+f2 doesn't work
<AwaDoV> here
<AwaDoV> it doesn't work
<maek> AwaDoV, then open up a terminal and type in "gnome-panel" without the quotes
<linny> maek: sorry i was on the phone, yes compiz and vid playback works fine with 8.04.1 and the hd2600
<AwaDoV> just Ctrl+alt+f2
<linny> i assume it would with the 3850 too ?
<Hagg1> Freduardo: yes, I know.. :)  btw, Do you gnow if there will be an alternate-cd for eee? I would like to use encrypted root with luks on my eee, otherwise I'll go with the ordinary ubuntu-alternate and try to customiz it myself
<AwaDoV> from where i can open the terminal while there is no panel and no place to access any App.
<Freduardo> Hagg1: Sorry don't really know
<Hagg1> Freduardo: ok, thanks anyway
<Freduardo> np
<maek> linny, I had the hd2600 and video playback with compiz was shockingly bad with poor quality and tearing ... the drivers must have improved dramatically since when I had an ATI card
<AwaDoV> the terminal reply ... Can't open display
<linny> AwaDoV: alt + f2 = run
<linny> maek: thankfully ive had no problems
<CCNATiti> hi people!!!
<maek> linny, you use the latest ATI drivers ??
<amanulla> hii recently i downloaded mini.iso for ruuning ubuntu on my usb stick how can i any one plss
<AwaDoV> please guys focus with me for just min
<AwaDoV> something wrong going on my OS
<maek> AwaDoV, why don't you have a panel ??
<CCNATiti> what happened?
<AwaDoV> no panel exist
<linny> maek: yes
<AwaDoV> and Alt+f2 doesn't work
<maozhu> Excuse me, I try to install "php-gtk-pcntl "  but apt-get say I need libglade0 and libglib1.2 . Where I can find this?
<AwaDoV> i don't know
<CCNATiti> oh.. that's a big trouble!
<amanulla> hii recently i downloaded mini.iso for ruuning ubuntu on my usb stick how can i any one plss
<AwaDoV> but seemingly i did something wrong in the option
<Rioting_pacifist> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<maek> maozhu, they are probably in the repository
<AwaDoV> maek
<AwaDoV> i have two user
<AwaDoV> the second user
<AwaDoV> show panel
<AwaDoV> but it is not admin
<maozhu> maek , I try ,but I had not get
<AwaDoV> can this help
<maek> maozhu, try installing them first then install the package your after
<maek> AwaDoV, then gnome-panel is not starting up when you log on
<Aslate> This might be a bit noob, but i'm trying to force mount an NTFS drive and it's not happy
<Aslate> Says my mount point does not exist
<faria> hello
<jrib> Aslate: you need to create the mount point (try without forcing first)
<Aslate> It wasn't safely removed, i'm trying to re-install Windows and need to back my stuff up
<Aslate> I'm running a live CD, to create a mount point do i just need to mkdir in /media?
<Ontolog> is there any way to find out exactly how much video ram I have?
<maozhu> would you please give me a good repository , so that i can find the pk
<jrib> Aslate: well forcing may cause data loss according to the man page.  Did you try to use ntfsfix?
<maek> Ontolog, sysinfo should tell you
<Rioting_pacifist> Aslate: you need the mount it to an existing directory e.g mkdir /media/windows then sudo mount /dev/sdaN /media/windows
<erUSUL> Aslate: for example... also you can try ntfsfix from ntfsprogs to avoid forcing
<jrib> maek: what's "pk"?
<maek> Ontolog, get it from the repositories
<faria> hello
<Aslate> Ah, didn't know there was ntfsfix
<erUSUL> Aslate: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdxx
<Ontolog> maek: installing it now... thanks
<faria> can some one tell me tha ubuntu server is gui mode or command line mode??
<idefix> !state of the art version ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Aslate tries
<maozhu> jrib : I meaned the files
<jrib> maozhu: I have no idea what you mean.  Can you be more specific?
<Aslate> Bwuh, thanks muchly
<faria> can some one tell me tha ubuntu server is gui mode or command line mode??
<Aslate> I shall attempt to remember ntfsfix in future
<dns53> ubuntu server is command line
<jrib> faria: no gui by default
<faria> jrib
<faria> gui or not
<ljsoftnet> ubuntu server has no gui like gnome?
<erUSUL> ljsoftnet: no it has not by default. you can install one if you want
<maozhu> jrib : Well, the repository does not have libglade0 and libglib1.2 which I want.
<linny> servers are usally headless so no need for a gui
<faria> can i use gui mode
<jrib> faria, ljsoftnet: the server has *no* gui by default, however you can install one if you want afterwards
<wilfried> how to install 'lancelot' in kde 4
<dns53> ljsoftnet ubuntu server has nothing but a base install, you then can install what you want incuding a gui
<Aslate> Why doesn't the error when you have an unsafely removed NTFS say try ntfsfix?!
<macvr> hi all... how do i make 2 programs play sounds at the same time?
<maozhu> jrib : so do you know where i can find this files?
<erUSUL> macvr: make them use pulseadio as audio output
<faria> from where i can gett complete server how to
<jrib> maozhu: what do you actually want?
<Milos> So I run: "mount -o loop /path/to/myISO.iso /media/iso" and I get: mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop#
<ljsoftnet> aw, that kinda hurt, so how do you install stuff in ubuntu server?
<coldhitman47> how do i change graphic card config before login into gnome? i can't access the safemode, my keyboard cant be used.
<erUSUL> macvr: if one of them is flash install libflashsupport
<maozhu> jrib : I want to install pptpconfig
<faria> ok
<erUSUL> coldhitman47: boot into recovery mode and do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<dns53> ljsoftnet use aptitude or apt-get install packagename. you can turn a server into a normal install by installing ubuntu-desktop
<faria> what is the vissible_hostname ???
<macvr> no.. not flash.. i want to have an alarm  play sound even while i'm playing a movie
<Pabix> Hello! Would you have some idea to reorganise lines in a file in a random order?
<Pici> wilfried: What is lancelot?
<ljsoftnet> ah ok thanks
<linny> fairia what type of server are you trying to set up ?
<faria> infact i need lamp server for irc shell service
<faria> webhosting
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<faria> n also cache using squide
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL>﻿no.. not flash.. i want to have an alarm  play sound even while i'm playing a movie
<faria> hmmm
<faria> yaa i m on it
<wilfried> lancelot, makes easy to access on a programm
<maozhu> jrib : I tried the google.com , I saw the pptpconfig , but when i tried install , it say that I need php-gtk-pcntl
<faria> what is the vissible_hostname ???
<jrib> maozhu: did you do 'apt-cache search pptp' and see if any of those packages will do what you want?
<erUSUL> macvr: them make both programs movie player and alalrm use pulseadio if posible or esd or alsa (in that order)
<macvr> ﻿﻿erUSUL> i was using pulse audio only but some one here told me to switch to alsa
<GreedyB> hey guys I'm having trouble getting SSH/VNC to work... I believe I can SSH in but connecting to a local port on the other machine doesnt work
<coldhitman47> erUSUL, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' returns 'xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwritting possibly-customized  config... '
<faria> what is the vissible_hostname ??? i want to st in squide
<Pici> wilfried: If you mean for KDE4, you may want to ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<macvr> ﻿﻿erUSUL>how do i force each app a different pulse/alsa?
<faria> what is the vissible_hostname ??? i want to set in squide
<erUSUL> macvr: well depending on your hw simultanous output with alsa may or not work
<Pici> faria: You'd have better luck asking in #squid for such a program specific config option.
<faria> ok
<erUSUL> coldhitman47: that means it generated a new xorg.conf that was what you wanted; no?
<maozhu> jrib : Thanks ,I will try another way
<dns53> GreedyB you need to tunnel everything on your local port to end up in the remote port, ssh -Llocalport:127.0.0.1:remoteport
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: that is the error i get often
<erUSUL> macvr: and if you use pulsesink ? or alsasink ?
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: i just switch between alsa /pulse when that happens....
<macvr> both...
<erUSUL> macvr: run "gstreamer-properties"
<dns53> GreedyB eg if you want to tunnel port 222 on the remote server to 111 locally you would ssh -L111:127.0.0.1:222 user@remote, you can tunnel and connect to a remote server with the middle arg
 * erUSUL lunch time!
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL:then wht?
<Milos> -> mount: no permission to look at /dev/loop# - halp!
<GreedyB> awesome Ill mess around with that.. thanks dns53
<macvr> anyone esle? can help?
<coldhitman47> erUSUL, yea, thanks it saved my eyes from fuzzy screen now.
<coldhitman47> erUSUL, i'm having a ATI radeon X300. I install a ATI package from the add/remove, it doesn't work properly.
<jxander> are there any more recent binaries for purple-plugin-pack for pidgin?
<manos> Is here anyone that thinks the current look of intrepid (same theme with that... that... that wallpaper) is a joke or something and is not going to be shipped as default with the final ?
<liza0_> any of you guys use the high edn nvidia cards in linux such as Geforce 8800 and 9800
<ikonia> liza0_: they are not well supported currently
<liza0_> ok
<Pici> liza0_: Envy should work to get the 9800 working.
<liza0_> but are there any apps that run in linux that need the power of these cards ?
<Milos> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'
<Milos> argg
<Milos> h
<Milos> how is that unknown
<Pici> liza0_: Games?
<ikonia> liza0_ things like compiz benifit from better and supported card
<ikonia> liza0_: video work is a great user of power
<dns53> Milos you using mount -t iso9660  ?
<Guest22337> hello everyone
<jim_p> hi
<nathan-_> interesting.. opening the preferences dialog in xchat-gnome 0.18 shows 100% CPU usage in System Monitor
<jim_p> did anyone ask for help for an ati card and fglrx and xorg.conf 3-4 hours ago? i could not help him because i had to leave, now i am back
<amanulla> just now i installed tomcat hot to open it and work
<ikonia> amanulla: tomcat is quite comples, check out the howto and docs on apache.org
<amanulla> ikonia:ok
<faria> how can i erase the cd data
<ikonia> faria: cd's are read only once written to
<kangen> Hi
<kangen> XiXaQ
<faria> i have writter
<faria> n re-writable cd
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just installed Parallels Workstation from the Repositories but, it will not run ,it errors out saying that vm-main cannot be found.
<DavidCanarias> Hi all
<vydd> hi people...i'm struggling with installing ubuntu on sata drive
<DavidCanarias> I don't have a webcam installed so when I am on a chat line I can't see the other person even if they send me an invitation. Can I install webcam so that I can see the other person. Can anyone advise please???? Thks
<Doc|Lonely> What's this error mean? http://indoctrine.pastebin.ca/1217921 I'm trying to load from ~/.
<Milos> dns53, well
<Milos> dns53, it seems my kernel doesn't have the damn thing
<Doc|Lonely> Never mind
<kiosk> chika
<Doc|Lonely> For some reason, I didn't have the Z drive set up
<linzertorte> her
<linzertorte> hey
<kiosk> hay
<linzertorte> where are you from?
<Hondo_Kitsune> linzertorte: this is not a chat channel, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<X-Seti> Hondo_Kitsune, I have a problem starting Gnome-panel, running it from the shell, I get Segmentation fault, ive tried reinstalling this, but it doesnt seem to help?
<Hondo_Kitsune> X-Seti: sorry, I do not know how to fix that. I am here to get an issue fixed too.
<X-Seti> what issue?#
<Rioting_pacifist> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just installed Parallels Workstation from the Repositories but, it will not run ,it errors out saying that vm-main cannot be found.
<X-Seti> Rioting_pacifist, sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && ntfs-config
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: is there a repo that has parallels workstation? where?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: Part of ubuntu 8.04
<X-Seti> I dont know alot about vm sadly, but i do have a ton of vm files, i cant seem to run on ubuntu, that was created on windwos
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Anybody used ZenOSS?
<Nautilus> nope
<vydd> how do I install ubuntu on sata drive?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: i cant find it in packages.ubuntu.com! where is it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have parallels for windows and it works, i have a friend that uses it on Mac and it works. and I know a load of people who have it on Linux, and it does not work
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: Search for it in synaptic
<jim_p> vydd: as you would install on any drive. the linux kernel is smart enough to realise this is a sata drive and it wont need drivers
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: its not!
<Hondo_Kitsune> It is.
<Hondo_Kitsune> I have a screen grab and I will show you
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune:
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: ok
<vydd> jim_p: well, it's not cause it cannot recognize my drive :S
<jim_p> vydd: what mobo is it on? or sata controller?
<Hondo_Kitsune> I just need to find a place to upload it
<Nautilus> does anybody know how to configure the font on the startmenu? sorry, I'm kinda noobie ;)
<vydd> jim_p: gigabyte ep43-s3l
<glasslord> alguien de España  ?
<xnv> Nautilus: System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts > Desktop font (I'm guessing)
<Nautilus> kk, thx... I will try that
<X-Seti> there is a clever trick you can do with qtparted to force the drive into view
<Infinito-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jim_p> Nautilus: that font depends on the theme you use and it is somewhere inside ~/.themes/themename/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Nautilus> thx jim_p
<X-Seti> nice 1TB fat32 partition
<glasslord> ok thank u, very much ! ubottu
<jim_p> vydd: its a p43 board? i think you will need a distro with kernel 2.6.25 MINIMUM. ubuntu 8.04 is on 2.6.24 and 8.10 will be on 2.6.27
<zetheroo-ubuntu> is there a download app that will allow me to schedule a download?
<xnv> jim_p: Actually, no. It's where I said, but it's the Application font, not the Desktop font
<jim_p> X-Seti: like view it like gparted shows it?
<xnv> Nautilus: So make that Application font at the end
<Nautilus> kk
<X-Seti> i find qtparted better then qparted
<X-Seti> less permissions needed to do more
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: d4x?
<vydd> jim_p: i guess, an Ep43...it is the successor of p43
<Nautilus> yeah, it worked ;) thx again
<indian_munnda_> can any one suggest me how to disconnect memory card, i have connected it using card reader through USB port?????
<X-Seti> jim_p, do you know anything about gnome-panel?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> jim_p : is it in the repos?
<Pici> indian_munnda_: Right click on the icon on the desktop and go to 'unmount' or 'eject'
<jim_p> vydd: yes. 2.6.24 kernel stops at the p35 and x38. possibly includes x48 but i am not sure
<coldhitman47> i'm getting a whites screen after login, what should i do?
<X-Seti> got alittle a problem starting Gnome-panel, it will pop up and die from restart, running it from the shell, I get Segmentation fault, ive tried reinstalling this, but it doesnt seem to help?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105/Tails_193/Screenshot-1.png
<jim_p> zetheroo-ubuntu: yes. it may have the name downlaoder for X
<vydd> jim_p: ah. thanks...guess I'll have to find some other stable distro :S
<indian_munnda_> Pici: i have unmounted it already but there is not option to eject it out.
<franklin> anybody have notes
<Pici> Then you can just take it out if its unmounted.
<Hondo_Kitsune> indian_munnda_: once it is unmounted, just disconnect it
<soneil> X-Seti: have you tried creating a fresh account and seeing if it behaves there?  that'd narrow down whether it's user config or somethign deeper
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: this doesnt mean it is in the default ubuntu repos. you may have used an extra repo or a .deb downloaded locally!!!
<indian_munnda_> Hondo_Kitsune: thanks
<indian_munnda_> Pici: thank to you too
<mohsi1> My internet connection is not working on Ubuntu
<X-Seti> soneil, if you create another account you loss all admin access, you cant unlock anything anymore, unless I readd myself to the suders list
<mohsi1> I am able to do ALL but browsing the internet.
<mohsi1> any clue?
<soneil> X-Seti: you shouldn't need it for sudo, just long enough to see if the same problem persists
<jim_p> mohsi1: you cant... view pages with ff for instance?
<mohsi1> jim_p: yes exact
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: It is in the repos. I do not have a 3rd party parallels repo
<X-Seti> seneil if the problem is still here, that i think it might be
<Hondo_Kitsune> Also, i tried the Deb package from the site, but it gave me the same error
<X-Seti> soneil, what next?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: well in wich one? i can show you in the same way that i have wbar installed but it is not in any repo
<mohsi1> jim_p: yes exactly I am not able to view pages via ff etc.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Jim_p: http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105/Tails_193/Screenshot-2.png
<jim_p> mohsi1: then some firewall setting or ff setting may be faulty
<mohsi1> jim_p: Sometimes I am able to browse the internet sometimes not. How do I check firewall settings?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: let me check ppa.launcpad.net repo
<jim_p> mohsi1: use firestarter (a gui program to configure the firewall) and check ff for proxy settings and such
<mohsi1> jim_p: ok I try it and come to you later
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105/Tails_193/Screenshot-3.png
<Hondo_Kitsune> That is the parallels error
<Hondo_Kitsune> and before you say it, i have run parallels-config, repeatedly to no avail
<smm289> im looking at a CLI, i just typed man bing, im at the end of the document and it says END, no matter what key i press I cannot get back to the cl were I can type something, how do i get out of the manual without closing down the CLI window
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone have any experience with a webcam that can give me a bit of info? Thks
<erUSUL> smm289: press "q"
<erUSUL> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smm289> lol i must have pressed ever key but q, q=quit should have known, thanks
<DavidCanarias> erUSL: What do I have to do with   !webcam??
<misantrophy> when I try to watch videos on youtube for example, they are lagging as hell. does anybody know ho to help? I have macromedia flash installed
<daGeneral> anybody here u can help install ubuntu?
<kyleN> njpatel: how did you create the en_GB po file?
<Hondo_Kitsune> !webcam |DavidCanarias
<ubottu> DavidCanarias: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: go to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras page
<xnv> !anyone | daGeneral
<ubottu> daGeneral: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DavidCanarias> thks to you both
<Frantique> hi all
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<njpatel> kyleN: er, just cp ume-launcher.pot en_GB.po
<erUSUL> smm289: man man
<jxander> :( my gnome-panel just broke... what could i do? if i kill the process it restarts, then freezes again... i just moved it from bottom to left and increased the size a bit... any ideas?
<daGeneral> cant start ubuntu install
<daGeneral> gives a bunch o errors
<kyleN> hmm. really should use a tool to get all the details right. 'msginit -l en_GB'
<Pseudomocha> i wanna install ubuntu, but i just cant be bothered
<Pici> daGeneral: What are the errors?
<kyleN> I'll do that then copy your content in, njpatel
<Hondo_Kitsune> daGeneral: Where are you installing to/from
<daGeneral> [92.435152] ata2.00: revalidation falied (errno=-5);
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: sudo modprobe vm-main did nothing?
<Pseudomocha> jxander: reboot?"
<daGeneral> [92.530816] ata2: COMRESET failed (errno=-16);
<erUSUL> smm289: sorry but a more usefull man page is the one of the pager used by default to see them "man less"
<daGeneral> [92.563881] ata2: exception Emask 0x1 SAct SErr 0x0 action 0x0 t4;
<mohsi1> jim_p: internet seem to be working after installation and simple configuration of firestarter but dont know for how long it would go
<RickZilla> Sound blaster Live...how do I go about installing a driver for this?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: FATAL: Module vm_main not found.
<jim_p> mohsi1: so you do have access now?
<daGeneral> im installin from cd
<daGeneral> burned da image downloaded from ubuntu site
<DavidCanarias> Is it difficult on Linux to install a webcam as no cam states Linux?
<jxander> Pseudomocha: yeah... that is a good solution... but it's not the first time... i wanna try finding out the root of the problem... so no ideas?
<daGeneral> and md5 cheksum passed
<Pseudomocha> jxander: sorry :)
<jxander> Pseudomocha: np :)
<Pseudomocha> DavidCanarias: no webcam packaging states linux as they don't bother making drivers for them as the majority of people use windows/mac
<mohsi1> jim_p: yes till now! :d
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: let me look it up
<X-Seti> i have a bug, well more info this time about gnome-panel
<jim_p> mohsi1: ok
<jim_p> mohsi1: enjoy it until i find a way to make it permanent
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: kk
<mohsinali> jim_p: It might be permanant who knows!
<DavidCanarias> Pseudomocha: Yes I think you are right! So how does one actually know that it will work when installed on Linux? Or is the technology simple and easy to operate?
<DavidCanarias> Pseudomocha: The people using windows don't know what they are missing not using Linux, jejejejeje!
<daGeneral> Hondo_Kitsune: I'm tryin to install from live cd
<Pseudomocha> DavidCanarias: try looking for a webcam that is known to work in linux or has linux drivers before you buy anything
<serafeim> i have just installed ubuntu. I want to connect to the internet
<Hondo_Kitsune> daGeneral: try downloading the Alt install CD
<DavidCanarias> Pseudomocha: A very good point to bear in mind, I will do so. Do you know where I can find out which drivers will work with linux?
<daGeneral> the text bassed one?
<Hondo_Kitsune> daGeneral: Yeah
<Pseudomocha> DavidCanarias: no idea, ill do a quick google search though
<Hondo_Kitsune> It sometimes has better luck
<daGeneral> i managed to get to live cd once but not after that
<daGeneral> any idea y
<serafeim> i want to connect to the internet wired or wireless
<serafeim> how can I?
<DavidCanarias> Pseudomocha: Great, many thks
<RickZilla> Sound blaster Live...how do I go about installing a driver for this?
<eregi> hi! I have booted ubuntu livecd, and i need to access one of my windows partition to remove one of system files, but I cant.. what should i do? i tryed - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but when the script stops it says - no usable windows/mac partitions found
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: What type of network card do you have installed?
<daGeneral> also is there a performance hit when ubuntu installed as windows app?
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: how can i find that out?
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: any command to show that?
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: I am assuming you are coming from Windows to Linux
<daGeneral>  also is there a performance hit when ubuntu installed as windows app?
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: How did your computer connect to the internet before you put Linux on it?
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: i am familiar with linux environment but i haven't try to set-up linux by my own before
<zeno__> on hitting play sound i get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: Any luck?
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: wired or wireless. I have a router
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: Ok, does your computer have a Wireless Ethernet card?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: not yet :(
<eregi> anyone?
<tsurc> I've read the man and info page for ls... but does anyone know how I can get ls to 'just' output the number of links to a file..
<rsfriends> hello every 1
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: i think so. It must be an atheros one
<jrib> tsurc: you probably want to use 'stat'
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: ok, go to the Network icon in the GNOME-Panel
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: yeap
<rsfriends> how can i update gnome, to get new version of that? ( what command do i need to write)
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: If you click it it should list your wireless networks
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: how did you get that cute background in ff ? the yellow with the fox
<jrib> rsfriends: the new version of gnome will be in the next release of ubuntu.  update-manager will automatically tell you when it has been released so you can upgrade
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: A plugin
<Pseudomocha> DavidCanarias: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: Called Personas
<tsurc> jrib: Mmmm could be :-) thanks
<rsfriends> ok thanks for helping mate;)
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: ok now i owe you a module for paralels
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: :P
<rsfriends> good that so many people can about linux, and i hope ms get away and linux is the future;)
<eregi> hi! I have booted ubuntu livecd, and i need to access one of my windows partition to remove one of system files, but I cant.. what should i do? i tryed - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions but when the script stops it says - no usable windows/mac partitions found
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: my cards is Atheros AR242x for wireless and Realtek RTL 8101E PCI express for ethernet
<Pseudomocha> DavidCanarias: that page gives you compatibility by manufacturer
<Petein> hi.i have ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i want to make available the 5.1 sound.how can this be done?
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: Did you click the network icon in the top GnomePanel?
<tsurc> jrib: I tried ls -l with does output the number of links (between the file permission and the owner columns) but I just need the number so I can use it in a shell script I'm working on for our school.
<RickZilla> Sound blaster Live...how do I go about installing a driver for this?
<tsurc> wich*
<Hondo_Kitsune> RickZilla: Check on the creative website for instructions
<jrib> tsurc: yes, you want stat
<RickZilla> For linux?  Thanks Hondo, I'll check that out
<tsurc> jrib: piping it to cut doesn't work
<serafeim> Hondo_Kitsune: yeah it shows three things. 1) Wired Network. 2) Connect to 802.X_Protected Wired Network. 3)Mannual Configuration
<Hondo_Kitsune> serafeim: Hmm, mine shows my wifi networks too. I am lost now, you need to check that your WiFi adaptor is working right
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: what do i do for the sound?[gstream]
<Cheeky> does anyone have a ps3 and use it wirelessly to connect to the internet ? if so did you configure it in anyway ; coz i connected using a password and thats it but my ps3 keeps getting kicked out from the acess point, how can i stop this from happening ?
<erUSUL> macvr: have you checked the conf of the movie player? is using alsa?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: try this sudo parallels-config
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: how do i check? [i'm a noob ]
<Pseudomocha> Cheeky: are you connecting to a router/.
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: this will make modules and stuff
<kaushal> hi
<bazhang> Cheeky, running ubuntu?
<Moocher> How come some of the keyboard short cuts in Firefox don't work when I'm logged in on Xubuntu
<erUSUL> macvr: which one are you sinog?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: It still has the same error, i have tried that repeatedly
<erUSUL> macvr: which one are you using?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Moocher: try #xubuntu
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: vlcplayer
<kaushal> how can i enable automatic configuration in Network Manager
<Cheeky> Pseudomocha: yeah i do have one netgear wpn824v3
<kaushal> i see only manual configuration :(
<Cheeky> bazhang: yes i am on the newest ubuntu
<kaushal> I am running Ubuntu 8.04
<macvr> gstreamer-properties gives these errors >gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'artsdsink' gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdsink' gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'sdlvideosink' gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'v4lmjpegsrc' gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'qcamsrc' gstreamer-properties-Message: Skipping unavailable plugin 'esdmon'
<erUSUL> macvr: Preferences>Audio>Output modules cehck the advanced checkbox and select alsa or pulseadio or esd as output
<Pseudomocha> Cheeky: try setting up a static IP for your PSP
<Pseudomocha> Cheeky: err, PS3
<Cheeky> Pseudomocha: i would but iam not sure how to do that exactly
<Cheeky> Pseudomocha: i have another server .. with ubuntu server edition .. running on static ip .. i think
<Pseudomocha> Cheeky: im not really sure about PS3s, sorry
<simsk1> when I try to move a window in Gnome with <Alt> <click left>, the windows titlebar does not exceed the upper screen border. Hover, in Xfce, I could move the window so that the titlebar exceeded the upper screen border. how can I activate this in gnome, too?
<Cheeky> Pseudomocha: dont you have to make the static ip  on your computer and then .. configure it on the ps3?
<speener> anyone know of a good wav to mp3 converter?
<Pseudomocha> Cheeky: something like that
<boliar> #ubunto-bg
<speener> one that actually copies the tags and everythin
<kaushal> NetworkManager only shows 'Manual Configuration' in Hardy
<kaushal> How can i fix it
<speener> not wav
<speener> wma
<smelia1> hello
<macvr> ﻿ erUSUL: i did that but in grsteam prop i tired selecting alsa i get this error>ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<erUSUL> macvr: what other app? which apps do you have running?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<smelia1> i have problem with this command dmesg |tail –n 50” when i do it i get this error
<smelia1> tail: cannot open `–n' for reading: No such file or directory
<smelia1> tail: cannot open `50' for reading: No such file or directory
<macvr> ﻿ erUSUL:  i have vlc closed too... but i keep getting this error often!
<erUSUL> macvr: flash on firefox maybe?
<macvr> ﻿ erUSUL: firefox is empty
<ActionParsnip> smelia1: its tail -50 dmesg maybe
<macvr> no tabs
<jerbear> how does tracker handle files that get deleted, or changes to the ignored directories?
<erUSUL> smelia1: tail -n50
<ActionParsnip> smelia1: http://www.monkey.org/cgi-bin/man2html?tail
<amanulla> i wnna work with tomcat how can ii any one plssssssss
<macvr> ﻿ erUSUL: but i'm able to hear system sounds
<rmn> anyone got lightning 0.9 for TB2 working with ubuntu 8.10?
<Pici> amanulla: What are you expecting to be able to do with Tomcat?
<smelia1> im tring to make bandluxe usb modem work i got this pdf from the company ﻿http://rapidshare.com/files/150550888/bandluxe_ubuntu_8_setup.pdf.html ) and it say Command “dmesg |tail –n 50” can be used to check if the modem is recognized.
<Pici> !ibex | rmn
<ubottu> rmn: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<raddy> Does anybody use ZenOSS
<unop> smelia1, there's a difference between   dmesg | tail –n 50  and   dmesg | tail -n 50   your's does not put a hyphen down, it's some other character
<amanulla> Pici:run simple jsp applications
<amanulla> or servlets
<amanulla> or even html
<Pici> amanulla: Have you tried asking for help in #tomcat ?
<rmn> ubottu, pici; thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pici; thanks
<sudobash> sweet a new release
<unop> smelia1, try not copying the command from a webpage or similar - type it out yourself
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: still no joy? I have a friend who is helping me too, and he is struggling.
<sudobash> been out of the loop for a month of so
<afianko> anyone know why after being online with wireless and loging off, the computer's so slow?
<smelia1> ﻿unop : so u know what is the right command please ?
<amanulla> no i dont know how to go to that room]
<amanulla> im unaware of room #tomcat
<amanulla> pici:how to know all rooms present here
<amanulla> and how to join them?
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: only this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513953 :(
<unop> smelia1,  dmesg | tail -n 50
<ActionParsnip> amanulla: you can list the rooms with your irc client
<sudobash> amanulla: /list /join
<Pici> amanulla: /join #tomcat  also: /msg alis list *tomcat*  would give you a list of all tomcat related channels.
<erUSUL> macvr: do "fuser -u /dev/snd/*" paste de output
<erUSUL> !pastebin | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: I tried that and it failed. Thanks anyway. Have you found Personas for Firefox?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: no, still busy
<smelia1> unop: i got alot of this what it mean ( usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<smelia1>  )
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: /dev/snd/controlC0:   6408(oo) [didnt need pastebin this was only output]
<erUSUL> macvr: ps ax | grep 6408
<thiagoss> There is some service running on port 8081 on a ubuntu system and it is started when ubuntu starts. I want to remove this, where can I disable it?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: i will go have luch. brb
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: kk
<ActionParsnip> thiagoss: netstat should tell you what is listening
<NeoZiggy> hello :)
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL:  6408 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=5913012 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep 6408
<thiagoss> ActionParsnip: yes, it is a python program, but I'd like to remove it from init scripts and I can't find it
<macvr> 59
<macvr> 13012 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep 6408
<ActionParsnip> thiagoss: i think you need rc.update
<erUSUL> macvr: seems like noon is using your sound card at the moment so dunno why you get that error from gstreamer-properties
<windmill> Anyone know why on a new hardy laptop I can't install build-essential???    sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sudobash> thiagoss might be some kind of http or proxy daemon
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: so no cure?
<ActionParsnip> windmill: have you sudo apt-get update-d
<woe3634> thiagoss: do you know the name of the python program?
<macvr> :-(
<thiagoss> woe3634: no. It is something a colleague installed
<thiagoss> It only shows python
<NeoZiggy> i am trying to install a printer so that i can use efax. however when i go to admin>printers New Printer is disabled. i am following instructions i found on the forum, any ideas?
<thiagoss> Found it! It was installed as a service under sysrc
<erUSUL> macvr: dunno really i'm lost... my system has never had any problem with sound alsas dmix worked for me back in the day and now pulseaudio does too. seems i'm very lucky
<sudobash> or some type of remote access
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: anyway thank you
<windmill> ActionParsnip, what does update-d do?
<sudobash> thiagoss maybe he set up something to run in /etc/rc.local
<gil__> i am
<sudobash> type this in terminal: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<gil__> i am finding firefox very slow and sluggish after most recent updates
<ActionParsnip> windmill: you may need to update what packages are available to you
<ActionParsnip> gil__: its pretty slow, try swiftfox or opera
<Pici> windmill: the command is: sudo apt-get update
<nicb> hi
<windmill> ActionParsnip, I've done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> windmill: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thiagoss> Thanks guys, problem solved
<gil__> ActionParsnip: Do you mean its slow now particularly or in general
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: last ques.. how to choose the pulse/alsa in rhythmbox?
<smelia1> please see this picture i want the command that give me same result
<smelia1> http://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxs9.png
<nicb> After i install the nvidia graphics driver, i cant chagne the refresh rate
<woe3634> thiagoss: what was it?
<nicb> If i dont use the driver, everything is fine
<ActionParsnip> nicb: change it in xorg.conf is my suggestion
<erUSUL> macvr: rhythmbox uses gstreamer so it will use what gstreamer-properties has configured
<ActionParsnip> nicb: have you install nvidia-settings
<thiagoss> woe3634: using sysvrconf I found a service (with a suspicious name) and removed it
<nicb> Yeah, but it says that i dont use a nvidia driver
<woe3634> thiagoss: and what was the name?
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: so if rhythmbox is running, then the alarm wont work?
<ActionParsnip> nicb: can I see you xorg.conf please
<windmill> ActionParsnip, Pici,  ...build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<ActionParsnip> !paste | nicb
<ubottu> nicb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nicb> Also my login screen resolution is way too big, its 1600x1200 but my normal desktop res is 1280
<Pici> smelia1: What are you trying to show us in that screenshot?
<thiagoss> woe3634: it was the name of a program he develops here (can't tell tought, classified info)
<nicb> btw im kinda new to linux/ubuntu, what is xconf?
<woe3634> thiagoss: aha
<windmill> ActionParsnip, Pici,  Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed   E: Broken packages
<ActionParsnip> windmill: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-165486.html
<Pici> windmill: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<windmill> Pici, hardy
<smelia1> ﻿Pici : i want this GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0 the result show in terminal
<Pici> windmill: Is this a new install or an upgrade?
<erUSUL> macvr: should work with pulseadio or with a combination of alsa+dmix... but you said you disabled pulseaudio and dunno if dmix is working for you (seems is not)
<tyberion> hi there..
<idelarbi> ùppp
<sudobash> thiagoss probably a super proxy or some sort or web crawler you gave it away
<tyberion> is there anybody here able to touch type
<smelia1> Pici : i want the commant thats show me same result cuz the dmesg |tail –n 50 not working
<tyberion> ?
<linny> nicb xorg.conf is a config file for xorg you can see sample config files here http://dev.gentoo.org/~fmccor/docs/xorg/xorg.conf/xorg.conf.html
<ActionParsnip> windmill: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pici> smelia1: Are you copy and pasting that command or typing it in?
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: how to make dmix work?
<dEe> hi
<idelarbi> c koi ce truc
<sudobash> maybe a web monitor and proxy together
<dEe> hi idelarbi
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: what if i set gstream to pulse and vlc to alsa?
<erUSUL> macvr: should be autoconfigured afaik
<windmill> ActionParsnip, a post further down suggests it might be something to do with conflicting repos
<dEe> hi windmill
<smelia1> Pici : copy paste but i get this tail: cannot open `–n' for reading: No such file or directory
<smelia1> tail: cannot open `50' for reading: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> macvr: no; better both to pulse... pulses basic job is to make simultanous sound possible
<ActionParsnip> windmill: true, but id try install -f to fix desp then install what you need
<dEe> hi erusul
<Pici> smelia1: Type it in instead.  The dash (-) is not correctly working when you do the copy and paste.
<dEe> HI ALL!!!!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | dEe
<ubottu> dEe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<melwyn> any one knows hacking
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: ok will use pulse...do i need any other package with pulse?
<ActionParsnip> melwyn: this is support, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dEe> ubottu where r u from?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where r u from?
<Pici> !bot | dEe
<ubottu> dEe: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<smelia1> Pici : so it is like this dmesg |tail n 50 ?
<ActionParsnip> dEe: its a bot
<erUSUL> macvr: nope
<dEe> where are you from
<Pici> smelia1: No, you need to type the dash between tail and n
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: ok... thank u
<woe3634> dEe: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<erUSUL> no problem
<dEe> no i'm confuse
<linny> :)
<willluongo> Hello, I am trying to set up my ubuntu server to act as a gateway and firewall using the following script. However, it doesn't allow anything else on the network to access the internet. Can anyone please take a peak? http://pastebin.com/m53679697
<macvr> dEe: ubottu is a bot
<dEe> may i kiss you all?
<melwyn> any one knows hacking
<Cheeky> iam not sure but if i am about to port forward to my ps3 .. do i need to have my main ubuntu box have a static ip instead of a automatic one?
<jrib> !source > melwyn
<Tarantulafudge> Can I connect to a WPA enabled hotspot without using wpa_supplicant?
<ubottu> melwyn, please see my private message
<Pici> dEe, melwyn: This is the Official Ubuntu support channel, do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> Tarantulafudge: no, you will need it
<Tarantulafudge> ActionParsnip: why is it needed?
<linny> pfft trolls
<macvr> ﻿!source > macvr
<ActionParsnip> Tarantulafudge: to handle the wpa stuffs
<Tarantulafudge> ActionParsnip: is that stuff not handled by the kernel driver?
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it
<Woet> It wont load any Xserver at all
<macvr> hei... i'd too would like to know bout hacking!
<woe3634> Tarantulafudge: wpa is handled in userspace, not by the kernel
<ActionParsnip> Tarantulafudge: i think in rare cases maybe, otherwise no
<ActionParsnip> there you go, thedefinitive answer
<macvr> ﻿!source
<jrib> macvr: hack away on any package you want using the commands ubottu told you about.  If you're asking about some other type of hacking, this is the wrong place.
<smelia1> Pici : i did this dmesg | tail -n50 and got lot of this usb 3-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
<jimcooncat> is there a nicer scanning app frontend than xsane? preferable gnome based?
<woe3634> Tarantulafudge: some old drivers like rt73 handle wpa in the driver itself, but this is deprecated
<Doc|Lonely> How do I install extra fonts? I've got a bunch on a disc and I just wanna know where to put them.
<Denise> help
<macvr> well ubottu didnt tell me anything!
<Denise> I m hacked
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it. It wont load any xserver, and I'm just in a shell.. how to start normally again?
<jrib> !source | macvr
<ubottu> macvr: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Doc|Lonely> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sudobash> <willluongo> make sure your dns is set up correctly and then your ubuntu server can ping them
<sudobash> that*
<AdvoWork> if ive got a ftp site setup, is there a way to use a cronjob to automatically upload a file with a certain name/
<Pici> smelia1: Refer to your howto then, or ask the question from scratch here. I'm afraid I don't know much/anything about usb modems.
<willluongo> sudobash: The server can access the internet, the problem is the routing for the LAN
<ActionParsnip> Woet: is it ok after you reboot now?
<sudobash> how do you have the clients set up?
<ActionParsnip> Woet: sudo shutdown -r now
<smelia1> Pici : np thank u for help
<sudobash> you might want to go ahead and fill in the dns for one client and see if the fixes it
<sudobash> these are ubuntu desktops or windows desktops?
<sudobash> can you ping dns from clients?
<windmill> ActionParsnip, ok it's fixed, it seems to be problem with the mirror that that it had auto selected for me (http://ftp.ticklers.org/ ) one to avoid
<Woet> ActionParsnip: no
<willluongo> sudobash: kubuntu desktop, DHCP handled by a seperate device pointed to gateway at the IP 192.168.1.1 which is also the same as the router I am replacing (which workeD) the only thing the clients can ping is LAN hosts
<Woet> ActionParsnip: I did shutdown, started up. I also did recovery mode, it wont load any x-server
<Cheeky> could any one help me with ps3 .. conenction issue .. do i need to set up my ubuntu machine to have a static ip so that i could forward ports to my ps3 wirelssly ?
<Woet> ActionParsnip: It could be I accidently removed vital packages, how to check?
<amanulla> where can i find my directory of tomcat installed if i installed it using terminal
<amanulla> any one plss
<ActionParsnip> Woet: does it start if you type startx
<ActionParsnip> Woet: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> i gotta jet
<ActionParsnip> later kids
<CarlFK> how do I figure out if my laptop modem can be used?
<Pici> amanulla: Packages are not installed to just one directory. dpkg -l packagename    will tell you where a package has installed stuff.
<Denise> hello
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it. It wont load any xserver, and I'm just in a shell.. how to start normally again? It starts with 'startx', but it wont do so automaticly.
<amanulla> Pici:ok i will try that
<extor> If someone has tons and tons of RAM, is the swap file every even used despite that or is it never touched?
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: are you there?
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: yep
<jim_p> Hondo_Kitsune: http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=10221
<fkamp> Hello, has anyone had problems with the user cp on ubuntuforums.org
<Pseudomocha> hehe, user CP
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: Sorry to say it, but that failed too, it is as if vm-main does not even compile
<Pici> fkamp: I haven't, you'd probaly get better support about that in #ubuntuforums though.
<fkamp> Okay thanks
<jim_p> :(
<rsfriends> hello, when i start linux i want to log in via terminal, how do i do that, i only can log in via graphic, how do i change that?
<stfu> hello
<Hondo_Kitsune> jim_p: maybe i should just wait for v3 to come out
<eregi> acn i install ntfs-3g while im on my livecd?
<Stormx2>  Hey, I was wondering if I could get some help. Installed a TV card, that has 3 inputs: Analogue TV, Digital TV (DVB-T) and FM radio. I'm trying to get FM radio working first. "fmscan" (from fmtools) is able to get signal strengths consistantly, but I have no idea how to actually listen to the radio. mplayer seems to work but I can't get any sound :(
<amorphous_> my machine is not resolving domain names. Other machines on the network can resolve them ok, but not this one. It seems to be intermittant, it's a fresh install of 8.04, and it's 64bit. Where do I start looking to avoid help that seems to think I should put the whole of the web into /etc/resolv.conf. How do i tell it where the DNS is? (and where is the DNS that is normally there when a machine goes online and knows
<amorphous_> where google is (for insytance)
<amorphous_> ?
<thomc> is ntfs read/write now fully supported in ubuntu?
<jhonny> hellow
<eregi> can i install ntfs-3g while im on my livecd?
<jrib> thomc: yes
<jrib> eregi: yes
<thomc> jrib: thanks
<woe3634> eregi: ntfs-3g is already on the livecd
<jhonny> lots of peeps inhere
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it. It wont load any xserver, and I'm just in a shell.. how to start normally again? It starts with 'startx', but it wont do so automaticly.
<jhonny> is this the right chat for when ya have problems whit ubuntu install?
<eregi> jrib, how? tryed to apt-get install ntfs-3g, dosn't work
<MaxJays> hello my name is john, i have a question about having a AGP grafic card and one build in compaq motherboard grafic card. is it possible to get the compaq card active and run multiple cards?
<MaxJays> the one that is not active now is the built in card
<jrib> !doesn't work | eregi
<ubottu> eregi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<MaxJays> the nividiacard is working fine
<smelia1> please what is the comman can be used to check if the modem is recognized ?
<jim_p> MaxJays: yes, but you have to make xorg.conf yourself
<smelia1> command *
<MaxJays> jim_p, so if i dont know what card it is and if it's supported in the ubuntu? what can i do to see if it is recognized?
<jim_p> MaxJays: just an "lspci | grep VGA" is enough (the onboard card must be active in bios)
<eregi> ubottu, when i do apt-get install ntfs-3g i get http://paste.php.lv/8094
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<woe3634> MaxJays: most bioses disable the onboard gfx card if a separate gfx card is plugged in
<roukoun> how can i change the xterm prompt color?
<jhonny> i just installed ubuntu in windows and it told me to reboot so i did and than i selected ubuntu to load bhut than it loads up and than it stops in msdos , anybody has a idee?
<woe3634> roukoun: export PS1='\[\033[01;37;44m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;36m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<solstralen> @jhonny: Are you sure you're in dos and not in a linux command terminal?
<eregi> jrib, when i do apt-get install ntfs-3g i get http://paste.php.lv/8094
<jhonny> probertly the linux terminal yea (srry)
<solstralen> Then there's probably something wrong with the X system (graphical stuff)
<roukoun> woe3634: i have to put it in ~/.bashrc or give it as a command....? and what color is it?
<solstralen> jhonny: what happens if you run startx ?
<woe3634> roukoun: man console_codes
<jhonny> geforce9800 gx2 ... not supported?
<woe3634> roukoun: and yes, you have to put that in .bashrc
<MaxJays> woe3634, but it is possible to able these onboardgfxcards  and run them multiple?
<jhonny> no idee havent tryd that , only commands like run ect bhut not doing anything
<roukoun> woe3634: ok... give me a chance!
<woe3634> MaxJays: if the bios disables it, no
<Pici> jhonny: envyng should support that card.
<Pici> !envy | jhonny
<ubottu> jhonny: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ThexLeopard> can anyone help me out, ive lost sound on firefox for some reason
<eregi> jrib, when i do apt-get install ntfs-3g i get http://paste.php.lv/8094
<travis______> hello anyone can helo me with fstab?
<jhonny> pici iam not even getting in ubuntu ;) not working on drivers yet :p
<ortsvorsteher> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jhonny> brb gone try out startx
<erUSUL> travis______: what is the problem ?
<ortsvorsteher> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<travis______> i reinstalled windows and screwed up my fstab
<travis______> now i can not mout or unount my windows partition wich has losts it's mounting point
<sudobash> GParted is the bomb!
<amorphous_> why can my browser not get web pages, but I'm online & can ssh into it.
<sudobash> travis: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/{windowsdrive} /media/windows -o force 0 0
<travis______> it seems like a permission problem since only root is alowed to moun or unmount
<sudobash> but before that sudo mkdir /media/windows
<erUSUL> travis______: can you post your current fstab in pastebin?
<travis______> yes
<travis______> 1 sec
<sudobash> travis use sudo.....
<travis______> i want to do it from the mount devices applet
<amenado> amorphous_-> what are you getting? can you clarify?
<ThexLeopard> does anyone know why firefox might stop playing sounds?
<travis______> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<travis______> #
<travis______> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<travis______> #
<travis______> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<FloodBot1> travis______: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<travis______> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<sudobash> ThexLeopard have you tryed reinstalling firefox
<roukoun> woe3634: i didnt really figured out whats going on with console_codes but with i want to change the prompt's color not the myname@pcsname:~$... prompt i mean the vertical blinking bar after the $
<erUSUL> travis______: i said in pastebin ...
<amenado> ThexLeopard-> or just even rebooting your system?
<ThexLeopard> no i was about to try, was just checking there wasnt a faster solution
<erUSUL> !pastebin | travis______
<ubottu> travis______: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<woe3634> roukoun: then you don't mean the prompt, but the cursor
<eregi> when i do apt-get install ntfs-3g i get http://paste.php.lv/8094
<amorphous_> amenado,  it's an intermittant thing. i cant bring up websites by name, can't apt-get update (cant find the site's) but I'm online, and all others on the same network are ok...
<erUSUL> travis______: does the folder /windows exist on your system??
<travis______> yes
<travis______> it was created during ubuntu isntallation
<roukoun> woe3634: the cursor prompts you so.... anyway im kidding! yes the cursor
<erUSUL> travis______: pastebin (tis time in paste.ubuntu.com) the output of "sudo blkid"
<woe3634> roukoun: you can set cursor color when starting a xterm: xterm -cr green &
<travis______> it says that only root have permissions to mount or unmount
<woe3634> roukoun: or you can use xtctl to change the cursor color while xterm is running
<sudobash> travis needs to start the applet by root maybe
<roukoun> woe3634: thats what i want!!!! thanks
<travis______> it worked with the first windows iinstall
<travis______> it was screwed up when i made the second one
<RyanPrior> How can I convert an audio file to a raw, uncompressed audiostream?
<AJC_Z0> Preach to it
<amorphous_> amenado - that make sense ^?
<StelK> hi
<Odex> Hello
<sudobash> travis either you need to be root or you need your windows partition was not shutdown correctly so you need to force mount it
<jhonny> oky
<komputes> RyanPrior: I think maybe audacity can do that.
<AJC_Z0> Apparently you've already ruled out researching audio format conversion tools
<jhonny> startx does nothing and iam stuck in busybox v 1.1.3-5ubuntu12 , anybody has a idee what i could try out or whats wrong?
<AJC_Z0> such as the audio multitool, sox
<ThexLeopard> tah sudobash, is working now
<amenado> amorphous_-> check on your /etc/resolv.conf  does it have a valid name server ? and is that name server reliable?
<erUSUL> travis______: again --> pastebin (this time in paste.ubuntu.com) the output of "sudo blkid"
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... my evolution freezes when i send a message... any ideas?
<AJC_Z0> jhonny: I think we all do now
<jhonny> ??? cant follow ya ajc :p
 * AJC_Z0 noticed he's not in the channel he thought
<amorphous_> amenado - how do i find out the reliability - i have 4.2.2.2 & 192.168.0.1 (the gateway router)
<woe3634> roukoun: man xterm  would have told you that
<AJC_Z0> jhonny: Please excuse the sarcasm. My mistake
<roukoun> woe3634: can i do the same for the gnome-terminal...?
<travis______> done
<amenado> amorphous_-> 4.2.2.2 ? whose name server is that?
<PupUsercf6bd5> ji ba
<sudobash> ok and the link is?
<ollie_> Hi, when I play music it is at a slightly different frequency than it should be, its hard to notice, but if you play the same song from an ipod or something you can hear they are different pitches. It may not seem like a big problem but it means it is out of tune with my guitar D:
<travis______> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53456/
<AJC_Z0> RyanPrior: Please excuse the sarcasm. You should look into sox, unless you already have a tool for the job
<PupUsercf6bd5> ni shi ji ba
<amorphous_> I dont know.... it came from a howto yesterday - i've had problems with 2 things for days.. they both happened at the same time. the other was with hplip :/
<StelK> people, I've a problem setting 1280x800 resolution with my Intel GM965.... I don't know what drivers I must use (intel drivers do not work) but a strange thing has happened: the system is now running in low-graphics mode but the resolution is 1280x800!!!
<StelK> can you help me? (dpkg-reconfigure does not work)
<woe3634> roukoun: don't know, i only use xterm
<amorphous_> could they be related (something to do with dbus(?)_
<sudobash> travis: sudo mkdir /media/win
<jim_p> StelK: do you use vesa now?
<StelK> yes
<sudobash> travis: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win -o force 0 0
<roukoun> !xorg.conf | Stelk
<ubottu> Stelk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<roukoun> woe3634: thanks
<amorphous_> and do I have to restart anything, amenado , to get resolve.conf to be read?
<StelK> I've tried modifying the xorg.conf many times but without success
<travis______> sudobash: i want it to be mounted automatically and used via the mount/unmount devices applet for genome
<travis______> gnome
<sudobash> well after that it should be
<jhonny> euh hellow , stuck in setup in busybox , what do i do? :/
<travis______> ok ill try
<amenado> amorphous_-> nothing to be restarted..dont use the root name server 4.2.2.2
<StelK> jim_p, the strange thing is that if I now read the xorg.conf file, it is a failsafe version but the resolution i'm seeing is 1280x800
<spiritssight> How do I install acorbat reader
<sudobash> as long as you shut windows do correctly
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joerack> Please help me in removing all password requests from ubuntu?
<jim_p> StelK: since you cant use intel as a driver, stick with vesa
<joerack> Ubuntu is Big Brother! keeps asking me passwords
<spiritssight> how do I install the acrobate reader
<sipior> joerack: i don't think that's a terribly good idea...
<sudobash> if that still doesnt work then you need to start whatever app your using with sudo -s
<joerack> who cares, only I use this pc
<amorphous_> amenado, ok. I also have 'www.google.com 74.125.47.103' as an entry, but links doesnt go to google - it says host not found. if i just enter the numbers it's ok though.
<StelK> mmm the problem is: if I keep this xor.conf file everytime I start my PC it shows the alert about the lowgraphics mode (in fact I should be running in low graphics mode right now)
<travis______> not working
<RyanPrior> AJC_Z0: I haven't used sox, but I've been trying to do it with mpg123 and ffmpeg
<StelK> if I change it, it won't work
<erUSUL> travis______: all seems ok "sudo mount /windows" gives any error?
<ollie__> Hi, when I play music it is at a slightly different frequency than it should be. How do I get it the right frequency?
<amenado> amorphous_-> what entry are you speaking of? are those name servers?
<sipior> joerack: you can edit your /etc/shadow file to an empty password. then you can just hit return at the prompt. have fun with that...
<travis______> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<travis______>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<amorphous_> amenado - it's the ip address for google. I don't understand how to find out the address of a nameserver (sorry :(
<erUSUL> travis______: :|
 * amorphous_ feels pretty useless 
<erUSUL> travis______: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<lliw00> how would i go about trying to find the fastest open port on my university's network?
<amenado> amorphous_-> you have to ask your ISP about which name server you are allowed to use for official purpose
<giacomo> hi... can you tell me how to indtall LXDE?
<travis______> it's installed yet
<eregi> when i do apt-get install ntfs-3g i get http://paste.php.lv/8094
<joerack> what's the risk
<sipior> lliw00: what does that even mean?
<amorphous_> amenado, but does this not usually get given when you connect? all other machines have the nameserver given automatically... why this one different?
<jim_p> eregi: check your repos.
<NeoZiggy> I need some help with efax, mainly installing a printer to print to efax. In Admin>Printering  New Printer and most options are disabled.
<amenado> amorphous_-> thats because you reconfigured your router/dhcp server to dole out the wrong one?
<GreedyB> Anyone know how I can find a hard-drive thats not showing up? seems like its not in my /media/ anymore
<NeoZiggy> So actualy its ubuntu and not efax, cause thats working fine.
<unop> GreedyB, does this command   fdisk -l   list it?
<amenado> GreedyB-> if not showing up, is it even mounted?  sudo fdisk -l
<amorphous_> it's only been reconfigured for port forward ssh, that's the only thing that's been touched... i think...
<erUSUL> travis______: instead of "fuseblk" type "ntfs-3g" on your fstab
<amorphous_> amenado, --apologies for stress.
<Pretto> i have a   vt6120 network card  that looks ok, but i cant ping any host or get an ip from dhcp with it..  any help?
<erUSUL> Pretto: does it spits any usefull arror msg? or something or it simply silently fails?
<amenado> amorphous_-> i can relate to stress...just keep on going
<travis______> how
<Pretto> erUSUL, not a single error message...
<travis______> ?
<amorphous_> amenado, the problem is intermitant with the dns thing. would that make sense if it was a router setting - also all others on the network are having no probs
<sipior> Pretto: so when you say "looks ok"...
<stapel> Is it possible to run an Ubuntu web server in virtualbox on Windows host and then acces the virtual server from the host windows browser
<erUSUL> travis______: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<woe3634> eregi: ntfs-3g is already installed on the hardy livecd
<Pretto> erUSUL, looks ok,  but it is not ok since i cant communicate to  the network
<woe3634> eregi: you don't need to install it
<erUSUL> Pretto: and can you assing a static ip (no dhcp)
<Pretto> erUSUL, yes.. but no communication
<amenado> amorphous_-> being intermittent anything at anytime can happen, when you are using the other host, you were not observing at that moment?
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it. It wont load any xserver, and I'm just in a shell.. how to start normally again? It starts with 'startx', but it wont do so automaticly.
<Pretto> erUSUL, and firewall is disable :D
<Pretto> ethtool  shows that the link is ok  too
<GreedyB> amenado, I think its /dev/sdc1
<amorphous_> amenado, it's been going on for days & a few people here are using wireless most of the time. they never have a problem. This machine is only very infrequently online. can't go with that :P
<amenado> amorphous_-> they all point to the same name server?
<amenado> GreedyB-> you are not sure?  its a usb drive?
<amorphous_> i think so. they're all m$oft. not sure. good point though. i'll check.
<GreedyB> amenado,  Well it always shows up as Backup but I never really took notice of what the official path is
<Pretto> erUSUL, the via-rhine module was loaded ok, i have the interface on, but i can't connect to network
<amenado> GreedyB-> verify with what shows up in the results of mount command and fdisk -l
<johnfg> hi folks
<erUSUL> Pretto: seems like that card are somewhat buggy ...
<Pretto> erUSUL, but it works on another OS
<GreedyB> amenado, yes thats why I think its /dev/sdc1
<jxander> in synaptic, what's the difference between complete removal and removal?
<johnfg> I discussed this before, but didn't get around to doing it and making a decision.  Will I get pretty much all of desktop functionality if I install server?  Or is there another full package to install?
<erUSUL> Pretto: i was reffering to the combo of the card and linux drivers ...
<MrPeepers310> hey does anyone know of a good file hosting website. I have a group project in one of my classes and i want to be able to upload and download the file so we can all work on it remotely
<amenado> GreedyB-> what does your mount results show?  where is  /dev/sdc1 mounted to?
<erUSUL> jxander: complete removal removes configuration files too
<bonk> hi, how do you mount an iso file with the mount command? just mount <source> <dir>?
<^paradox^> ok im still working on sharing our printer over our network
<jxander> erUSUL: thanks :D
<erUSUL> bonk: add "-o loop"
<erUSUL> bonk: sudo mount -t auto -o loop file.iso /mount/point
<MrPeepers310> bonk: # mount -o loop disk1.iso /mnt/disk
<^paradox^> ust as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04.
<erUSUL> !iso > bonk
<ubottu> bonk, please see my private message
<johnfg> bonk: You should be able to do "mount /media/<your source cd/dvd>
<KrimZon> can anyone help with preventing downloads from overloading my net connection and causing jabber connections to drop and new web connections to fail?
<^paradox^> ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the printer physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<MrPeepers310> hey does anyone know of a good file hosting website. I have a group project in one of my classes and i want to be able to upload and download the file so we can all work on it remotely
<^paradox^> i also installed hplip-2.8.9
<bonk> cool, thanks
<Pseudomocha> MrPeepers310: how large is the file?
<Fat> Quick Question - I have a directory on mt desktop with a selection of mp4's and wma's in it.  I want to use the terminal to delete the .wma files and leave the mp3's.
<amenado> MrPeepers310-> setup one at your home pc ?
<MrPeepers310> Pseudomocha: under a 500 mbs
<amorphous_> amenado, is there a comunal dns that anyone can point to?
<Fat> Woops, files are all wma' and mp3's, no mp4's
<GreedyB> amenado, not quite sure how to find where its mounted to...  I thought that since its not mounted it wont show up?
<MrPeepers310> amenado: good suggestion but that would take too much effort for such a small program
<MattJ> amorphous_: Like opendns.com ?
<Woet> All of the sudden, my ubuntu broke. It says 'kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..' and thats it. It wont load any xserver, and I'm just in a shell.. how to start normally again? It starts with 'startx', but it wont do so automaticly.
<^paradox^> this is a pastebin of all the steps ive taken trying to configure the printer http://rafb.net/p/EADtgD99.html
<erUSUL> Fat: rm *.wma
<amenado> amorphous_-> why not just ask your ISP?
<MrPeepers310> hmmm
<Fat> erUSUL: Thanks!
<amorphous_> MattJ, ta :)
<doumo> is there a way to just display text in the terminal,  not like a command or anything, but more like a echo or something like that?  does anyone know what I am talking about?
<erUSUL> Woet: add "noresume" as boot option
<Woet> erUSUL: how?
<erUSUL> !boot | Woet
<ubottu> Woet: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<amenado> MrPeepers310-> why not put it in one of those USB pen drives and give copies to your cohorts?
<MattJ> doumo: echo foo ?
<doumo> mattj maybe?  i will try, thanks
<IamSOG> oh so ubuntu take hda as sda...
<MrPeepers310> amenado: because when one person updates the file we would all have to get copies again
<spiritssight> How do you install a .deb file
<alx54> hi evrybody! i have a small problem which probably can be solved in a sec: everytime i copy sth from my usb-hdd, konqueror(or dolphin) informs me that he's unable to change the mode (or "rights", im not sure about the term cause i use german version)of the copied files... this is really annoying and i cant find out how to turn it off! pllzzz help ;D
<erUSUL> doumo: you can cat the file "cat file.txt" or use a pager "less file.txt"
<amenado> GreedyB-> i asked you to verify with mount, and fdisk -l , what lines do not compare?  can you pste the results of both in pastebin ?
<MattJ> spiritssight: Double-click it, or in Terminal: dpkg -i filename.deb
<^paradox^> after running hp-check it gave me one error. it said i had no version of SIP
<amorphous_> amenado, it's complicated... and political. The suppliers have been really difficult and I dont know who the isp is :( is there a way to find out rather than having to ring the guys that installed it? from the address..?
<erUSUL> IamSOG: new libata pata drivers on linux kernel does this not ubuntu per se
<MrPeepers310> alx54: go into shell and sign in as root then type "chown $USER /fileyouwanttoown
<Fat> Help again.  When I try to access the dir3ectory on the desktop with the terminal
<badfish> is there a utility that will let me edit tags for wma files?
<doumo> erUSUL: thanks, i think that worked :D
<amenado> MrPeepers310-> then go ahead and setup one at your home, it shouldnt be that difficult eh? you must do what it takes
<SaNTy_MaD> buenas
<johnfg> After I install server, is there a whole package for the rest of the desktop?
<MrPeepers310> amenado: there has to be a website that i can host the file
<erUSUL> amorphous_: why not just use opendns ?
<^paradox^> as far as getting SIP is SIP4 all i need or do i need anything else?
<MrPeepers310> amenado: i mean google has google docs
<spiritssight> which is better to install .rpm or .deb for adobe reader
<amenado> amorphous_-> political? are you swiping off of someone else services?  just ask for permision and bring a pizza box over when you're asking..hehe
<sipior> johnfg: yeah, i think ubuntu-desktop will have what you want
<KrimZon> has anyone here tried updating or downloading a large file on a 2mbit connection?
<alx54> mrpeepers310 cool thx ill try that
<Pseudomocha> spiritssight: assuming you are using ubuntu, then .deb
<GreedyB> amenado, I was just in Natalius and clicked on where it should be and it worked but just a couple minutes ago going to that location through terminal did not exist...
<amorphous_> erUSUL, am sorting it now - thanks
<amenado> MrPeepers310-> yeah try google, make your file as docs?
<spiritssight> yes I am using ubuntu, why can we not install from add/remove yet
<spiritssight> or can we
<Fat> Woops Again, start over...  When I try to access a directory on my desktop from terminal with "cd  /1961" it responds that the directory does not exist, any ideas?
<amenado> GreedyB-> i did not ask about nautilus, use the command line to print what i asked..then i can help you
<MrPeepers310> amenado: well it has binary stuff as well, it's a vb file
<Pseudomocha> spiritssight: it might be unstable, might not work properly with your release, there are many reasons
<spiritssight> Thanks
<Pseudomocha> spiritssight: but the .deb file will probably work
<amenado> MrPeepers310-> what your looking for is something like a svn or version control system, set up one yourself, its not that overly difficult
<erUSUL> Fat: /1961 refer not to your desktop but to a folder on the root / folder
<Pici> Fat: / is the root of your filesystem.  you'd need to cd Desktop/1961 or cd /home/youruser/Desktop/1961
<^paradox^> is SIP4 all i need or do also need any dev packages etc?
<erUSUL> Fat: cd ~/Desktop/1961
<Fat> erUSUL:  Bingo!  Thanks again!
<erUSUL> !cli > Fat
<ubottu> Fat, please see my private message
<mots> hi room
<moza> jim_p, or any other else : i have this problem with sd-cards on my laptop
<jim_p> hello!
<jim_p> here i am moza !!!
<Fat> erUSL:  It'ss be my bedtime reading this evening!  Thank you, looks like just what this noob needs!
<^paradox^> hey jim_p. im still working on that printer sharing thing
<jim_p> ^paradox^: still no luck even with hplip 2.89?
<^paradox^> jim_p: not yet. this is everything ive done til now http://rafb.net/p/EADtgD99.html
<^paradox^> i ran hp-check. it said i need SIP. do i pnly need SIP4 or also dev packages as well?
<Dimensions> hi ... im looking for an application which shows total memory and cpu usage along with per programme ... just like 'top' 'htop' etc .. but i need its output to be saved aswell ... currenly when i try the same with mentioned applications they put garbage in saved file ... Does any one know a better way of doing it ???
<johnfg> sipior: Thanks, I think, since I really need most of server, it will be better to add the ubuntu-desktop after server's installed.
<christian> wenas
<linzertorte> Who use Lenovo F41A, its sound card is hard to install
<jim_p> ^paradox^: where does hplip and the firewall collide?
<amenado> Dimensions-> when you used those programs, are you directing it to a file like  command > file.txt ?
<dropbear_> Dimensions: man top, look for the -b switch
<MTecknology> linzertorte: I have a vgn-fz240e - everything except screen brightness seems to work pretty good
<andy_h> hi folks
<^paradox^> i dont know. someone suggested i bring the firewall down and try again printing a test page
<Dimensions> yeah amenado i have ... it puts garbage into that file ...
<spiritssight> Hello, thanks for the help, have nice day
<amorphous_> erUSUL, MattJ, amenado -- I've put the ip for opendns into resolv.conf, but still i cannot ping www.google.com. could there be a problem within the machine that means it doesn't get that far?
<amenado> Dimensions-> which command?
<darthmarth37> Is there a package list for the live cd somewhere?
<MattJ> amorphous_: Did you put it at the top?
<amenado> amorphous_-> which ip address did you use as the name server?
<amorphous_> erUSUL, MattJ, amenado -- the file is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/53460/
<MTecknology> I went to sleep at 4am last night working on updates and neccessary apps on vista - it's 33% donw dloading this set up updates - the set i started last night (10:00 now)
<amorphous_> amenado, 208.67.219.99
<jim_p> darthmarth37: its on the same directory that you downlaoded the iso from. a .list file
<es> wiki ubuntu seems down/extremelly overloaded :/
<linzertorte> Intel High Definition Audio
<linzertorte> this sound card
<MattJ> amorphous_: Try moving opendns to the top of the file
 * MTecknology sobs from use of vista on this sexxy laptop
<linzertorte> how to install its driver?
<MattJ> amorphous_: and can you ping the opendns IP?
<^paradox^> im about to install SIP, but need to know if i need only SIP4 or anything else
<Delvien> What is the best FPS game for linux atm ( free)
<amenado> amorphous_-> where did you get that ip addresss from?
<alx54> @MrPeepers310 hmm for some reason "sudo chown $alx /media/STUFF/" doesnt work, he tells me that there is an operator missing after the path..
<GreedyB> amenado, I'm sorry once I clicked the link in Natilius I can now navigate to the drive.. it seemed like the link was broken  any idea?  It's working now
<amorphous_> amenado, i ping'ed opendns.com & took it from the result (i pinged from somewhere else)
<amenado> GreedyB-> i dont know how that nautilus does its magic..
<amenado> amorphous_-> i would not just use any name server out there, they may not even allow you to use it
<mon^rch> whats the command to update my definitions in freshclam?
<amenado> amorphous_-> i already advised you to ask your ISP ,if you dont want to do it, then you have to suffer longer
<wiehan> what is the best way to create flash animations in ubuntu?
<mon^rch> whats the command to update my definitions in freshclam?
<amorphous_> amenado, point taken. sorry. and thank you. I trying to find out now...
<ango_> exit
<wiehan> what is the best way to create flash animations in ubuntu?
<hoonteke> I'm trying to use gdmsetup (System->Administration->Login Window), and it's segfaulting.  I have no idea how to debug this.  Anyone have any pointers?
<^paradox^> ok i just installed SIP4. hp-check still doesnt find it
<wiehan> hoonteke is it taking ages to open up?
<wiehan> hoonteke update will fix that
<mikeypizano> my fan isnt working right sometimes it refuses to go on, my processor just hit 84C and i had to restart
<klync> i downloaded vmware player as a ".bundle" file... anyone know what I'm supposed to do with it? `file` thinks it's a bash script
<hoonteke> wiehan: no, the window is opening, then closing.  When run from cmdline, (sudo gdmsetup) I get a segmentation fault.
<rohan_1> hello guys is it possible to automatically make usb drives to appear on the network?
<mon^rch> whats the command to update my definitions in freshclam?
<wiehan> hoonteke sorry I don't know then?
<hoonteke> I just did apt-get update and there are no packages to update
<RickZilla> Ubuntu should have the right driver for my Creative Soundlbaster card when I install it, correct?  I'm having a tough time troubleshooting why I'm not getting any sound.  Any advice on this?
<wiehan> mon^rch gksudo clamtk and hit pdate?
<hoonteke> wiehan: k, thanx
<Khisanth> how the heck do I make the settings I change through the NetworkManager GUI stick?!
<kjetil1001> simple Q: Can I burn a CDrom when running on a liveCD? If, how? ??Will not eject?
<klync> huh... apparently, it *is8 a bash script
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: depends on how much memory you have
<amenado> Khisanth-> edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<kjetil1001> 2Gigabyte ram
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: if you ahve enough, you can boot up teh LiveCD ... in something like memory only or ... I don't know the wording
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: then you will be able to use the cdrom drive
<Khisanth> amenado: I don't want to change anything in that file, I want to change the stuff that is in /etc/resolv.conf
 * vorador Boas!
<rohan_1> kjetil1001: thats enough but in the live cd mode you cant take out the CD because all programs are in the CD
<kjetil1001> How do I boot up the CDlive in memory-only mode?
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: it still may not be enough however, because that will take somethin glike 1.2 or 1.5 gigs right there
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: it's ... hold on
<Khisanth> I can change it in NM and it will save it in /etc/resolv.conf but after awhile it reverts back to the old settings -_-
<unop> klync, if file thinks its a bash script - make it executable and run it
<rohan_1> kjetil1001: try an ubuntu live pendrive
<socal> mon^rch, have you tried [man freshclam] to find the answer to your question?
<amenado> Khisanth-> then change the /etc/resolv.conf  but everytime you get a new ip, that changes again
<hoonteke> kjetil1001: that's a good suggestion
<klync> unop: yeah, i was just a bit surprised... i just downloaded a 61Mb bash script
<hoonteke> or rather, rohan_1: that's a good suggestion.
<Khisanth> hmm yeah I remember now, there is a setting in the dhclient conf
<mon^rch> wiehan: that didnt work
<klync> i mean, i've written some convoluted code in my time, but...
<unop> klync, it probably contains binary data as heredocs
<hoonteke> rohan_1: are there instructions for kjetil1001 anywhere for how to make a pen drive?
<hoonteke> I haven't done that yet ...
<klync> unop: no doubt
<linzertorte> who are free to help me?
<rohan_1> kjetil1001: penrivelinux.com
<kjetil1001> Then, How can I make a Ubunti live pendrive from iso image?
<linzertorte> who are free to help me <
<karang7> rang7
<jussi01> !usb | kjetil1001
<ubottu> kjetil1001: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<amorphous_> amenado, MattJ - ok have found the allowed dns's - they come in pairs, and i put both into resolve.conf, but they dont work either. is there no way this could be before they get checked?
<jussi01> !ask | linzertorte
<ubottu> linzertorte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<socal> mon^rch, try [freshclam - update virus databases]
<sledge> is there any way to recover a lost partition table?
<sledge> I tried installing ubuntu and the grub installation failed
<sledge> and i lost the P table
<bahaa2008>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<maniheer> ^^
<karang7> kanenas ellinas?
<rohan_1> linzertorte: yes
<mon^rch> socal: it seems my databases are out of date, just the engine is outdated lol
<mon^rch> arent
<socal> mo^narch, did you just re install?
<rohan_1> sledge: boot into live cd open gparted and check out whats happened
<rohan_1> sledge: also try grub install from the command line
<sipior> sledge: you might try here for a start: http://www.salingfamily.net/trav/linux/lost_partition.html
<maniheer> socal, do you think that's a yes or a no? :)
<kjetil1001> OK, reading on persistent pendrive install NOW! thanks.
<socal> maniheer, probably yes
<karang7> kanenas ellinas uparxei edo??\
<karang7> KANENAS ELLINAS UPARXEI EDO??
<DJones> !english | karang7
<ubottu> karang7: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> !gr | karang7
<ubottu> karang7: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<karang7> GAMIESTE OLOI.....
<linny> is the guy here who asked about the creative zen i said i would pm you but ive forgotten your name :P
<willluongo> Hello, I am trying to set up my ubuntu server to act as my router and gateway using iptables and nat. It turns out that IPs outside of my LAN resolve, but I can only get to domains on the server, not on clients. Does anyone have any ideas?
<amenado> willluongo-> which clients are you referring to? what is their ip address and what name server do they use?
<woe3634> willluongo: get the dns settings for the clients right
<willluongo> woe3634 clients are right, it is a problem with my server configuration.
<willluongo> amenado my LAN clients, with local IPs
<woe3634> willluongo: what did you set as dns server on the clients?
<amenado> willluongo-> how did they get their ip address?
<willluongo> amenado static IP
<amenado> willluongo-> answer woe3634 question, whats the name server you used for the clients?
<willluongo> woe3634 the gateway's IP. Should I set them to my ISP's nameserver
<willluongo> amenado soorry I am so slow, I am using a CLI irc client and it is slowing me down considerably. :D
<willluongo> -o in soorry
<Bamph> Hello! I was wondering if any of you have installed the newest ati driver (8.532) and if you have, whether you have lost the powerplay feature
<linny> willluongo: i wanted a cli irc client what you using ?
<woe3634> willluongo: yes
<msh> I have an Intel Xtrem Graphics chipset machine
<willluongo> linny tinyirc, but finch is much more feature rich
<onefunk> greetings all, i have a newbie question. when i install a new version of ubuntu does it upgrade with all my settings and all intact or do i have to reconfigure everything?
<willluongo> woe3634 trying now
<linny> willluongo: ill check them out thx
<msh> but I cant change resolution more then 1200x800 on ubuntu. Anyone can help me?
<amenado> willluongo-> well, you have to set up your network properly, if you can resolve the outside ip address then thats good enuff, you dont have too many lan clients, so try to use the /etc/hosts to resolv them
<willluongo> amenado woe3634 setting up the nameservers correctly fixed it :D I am sorry I assumed my client was set up correctly, my other router forwarded the nameservers...
<willluongo> amenado woe3634 thanks for your help!
<VaRo_DJ> Hello! I have a problem, I can't install Enlightement Desktop enviorement in Ubuntu Hardy :s
<Bamph> anybody?
<VaRo_DJ> :S
<asjkldf2> xy..
<eregi> what dose this mean - http://paste.php.lv/9095
<eregi> what dose this mean - http://paste.php.lv/8095
<eregi> first link is wrong.
<mib_7jzk06> hello
<francois_> irc.epiknet.org
<ybit> this has been bugging me for a long time now: since installing ubuntu, the tty screens have a an extremely large font/ low resolution. how to fix? please
<Pici> eregi: Enable the universe repositories from System>administration>software sources
<mib_7jzk06> I'm having trouble with ubuntu, is anyone here able to help me?
<Pici> !ask | mib_7jzk06
<ubottu> mib_7jzk06: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eregi> what means the "You need to enable Universe repositories as ntfs-3g is located there. After that just follow tuxcantflys guide."  line?
<mib_7jzk06> oh, right
<LjL> eregi: what are you trying to do?
<eregi> Ljl i found that line on ubuntu forums. i need to fix one thing..
<mib_7jzk06> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it gets about 55% of the way through the install, and pops up with "Error copying files to hard disk, this is most likely caused by a damaged CD/DVD", so i burned a new disk and tried again, and it did it again?
<LjL> eregi: what thing?
<xnv> mib_7jzk06: Shot in the dark, but how big is your hard drive?
<Pici> mib_7jzk06: Did you do verify the CD?
<sledge> none of my images are showing up in the in the HTML I coded with dreamweaver in wine.. they show up if i put the /var/www/fsdafsd.html everything showes up fine
<sledge> but when i do it in http it doesnt show
<mib_7jzk06> xnv: 80gig harddrive, 10gig partition for Ubuntu (70gigs left for windows)
<LjL> eregi: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<msh> Hello! Any CHM viewer for Ubuntu?
<sledge> mib_7jzk06:  should be the other way around
<eregi> Ljl 7.04 livecd..
<LjL> !find chm | msh
<ubottu> msh: | is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<LjL> pfff
<jim_p> how do you disable automount for removable media????
<woe3635> eregi: way too old
<jim_p> !removable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about removable
<LjL> !info chmsee | msh
<shyam_k> hi nithi1
<ubottu> msh: chmsee (source: chmsee): A chm file viewer written in GTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 159 kB, installed size 496 kB
<xnv> mib_7jzk06: I'd verify the disk. It could be the image you burn from is bad or something.
<msh> thanks ubottu!
<bazhang> msh, gnochm
<LjL> !info kchmviewer > msh if you're on kde
<ubottu> msh, please see my private message
<LjL> yes, that too
<sledge> none of my images are showing up in the in the HTML I coded with dreamweaver in wine.. they show up if i put the /var/www/fsdafsd.html everything showes up fine
<mib_7jzk06> Pici, xnv: I'm not the one who burned the disk (a friend burned both for me), so i'm not sure how to verify the disk...
<LjL> eregi: ok, then ntfs-3g is actually in universe
<LjL> !universe > eregi    (eregi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> eregi, please see my private message
<Pici> mib_7jzk06: When the CD boots, there should be an option to verify the contents on that menu.
<xnv> mib_7jzk06: It should be an option when you boot up
<knoppix_> is it creat persistent knoppix image ...to install live dvd of knoppix
<mib_7jzk06> Pici, xnv, ok cool, i'll do that. Thanks!
<knoppix_> can neone tell me how to install live DVD to HDD
<knoppix_> ?
<knoppix_> LIVE DVD of knoppix *
<LjL> knoppix_, this is the Ubuntu channel, head to #knoppix
<woe3635> knoppix_: this is the #ubuntu channel
<sledge> 10 gig for windows, and 70 for Ubuntu
<knoppix_> no one replying in #knoppix
<LjL> knoppix_: that's not a good reason to ask on an unrelated channel
<woe3635> knoppix_: so how should we know?
<enriaf> Hi I am having problems with a pendrive, and this problems are not related with the ehci_hcd module, i have posted what I have done in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936985 does anyone can help me??
<knoppix_> no one replying in #knoppix
<knoppix_> can neone tell me how to install live DVD to HDD
<Pici> knoppix_: No.
<knoppix_> LIVE DVD of knoppix *
<woe3635> knoppix_: wrong channel
<knoppix_> is it creat persistent knoppix image ...to install live dvd of knoppix
<FloodBot1> knoppix_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> knoppix_: if you have an Ubuntu question, this is the place.
<LjL> knoppix_: if you don't, this is not.
<sledge> none of my images are showing up in the in the HTML I coded with dreamweaver in wine.. they show up if i put the /var/www/fsdafsd.html everything showes up fine
<Flappy_Warbucks> I have a question about sond if anyone can help?
<eregi> Ljl heres the topic http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-428784.html  i have the same probl. cant install ntfs03g on my livecd please hel, have trying all day no use..
<sledge> none of my images are showing up in the in the HTML I coded with dreamweaver in wine.. they show up if i put the /var/www/fsdafsd.html everything showes up fine, but if i load the page HTTP://127.0.0.1/  only the images show up
<bobertdos> Flappy_Warbucks: You don't have to ask to ask, just ASK! ;)
<sledge> SLAYER - Expendable Youth.mp3
<LjL> eregi: ok, so which part are you stuck on?
<nachi_> hello all! hey, when i am doing apt-get install phpmyadmin its getting me the old ver of it, 1.2.. how can i make ubuntu know that there is newer version of it?... i tried apt-get update but its not helping so much... ... thanks!
<unop> sledge, what does this mean? "if i put the /var/www/fsdafsd.html everything showes up fine"
<cosmodad> How can I remove the tracker package without breaking parts of my system? aptitude wants to remove ubuntu-desktop as well, which compiz and some other vital packages depend on.
<mib_7jzk06> Question: Is there a different channel i should go to for questions about Ubuntu Studio?
<comicinker> is it common problem to mount samba shares of one Ubuntu to another ?
<LjL> !info php myadmin | nachi_, this doesn't look like 1.2
<ubottu> nachi_, this doesn't look like 1.2: myadmin is not a valid distribution ['intrepid', 'medibuntu', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'feisty-backports', 'dapper', 'feisty']
<LjL> !info phpmyadmin | nachi_, this doesn't look like 1.2
<sledge> unop if i load the page into the browser from a different location, say MY desktop.. /Desktop/home.html  the page loads good
<ubottu> nachi_, this doesn't look like 1.2: phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.11.3-1ubuntu1.1 (hardy), package size 2793 kB, installed size 10096 kB
<Pici> mib_7jzk06: If you're asking about applications specific to studio, then #ubuntu-studo is the place, otherwise here is fine.
<unop> cosmodad, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage - nothing should depend on it
<enriaf> ﻿ Hi I am having problems with a pendrive, and this problem is not related with the ehci_hcd module, i have posted what I have done in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936985 does anyone can help me??
<LjL> Pici: innit #ubuntustudio?
<Pici> LjL: yes, I just checked.
<Pici> mib_7jzk06: Sorry, #ubuntustudio
<nachi_> there is phpmyadmin v3
<LjL> Pici: well, it forwards anyway
<Pici> LjL: Good, then.
<null_byte> hi, can anyone help me on this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936987
<Flappy_Warbucks> Oh OK then ;)
<Flappy_Warbucks> basicly i cannot get sound on my computer, the speakers are plugged in, and Ubuntu says that i have sound drivers (it's a fresh install of ubuntu i done it this morning), but still i cannot get any sound from my speakers (the sound device is an onboard device built into the motherboard)
<turtle_> how do you do a screen capture?
<mib_7jzk06> Pici: i'm just curious if Ubuntu Studio is more or less of a memory/hard drive hog than plain Ubuntu is (64 bit for both, by the way)
<Pici> turtle_: printscren key.
<LjL> nachi_, Ubuntu doesn't just "know" about newer versions. people must package them. and packages are *never* updated in Ubuntu, except for security patches and bugfixes.
<LjL> !backports | nachi_
<ubottu> nachi_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<comicinker> nautilus on the client side says: "mounting of the windows memory failed" or alike. could somebody help me out? (runnign hardy on clien and server)
<Pici> mib_7jzk06: It should be about the same.
<nachi_>  !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<mib_7jzk06> Pici: thanks
<unop> sledge, what do the <img src=""> tags look like when you view the HTML
<cosmodad> unop: why is it then that if I try to remove it, aptitude wants to get rid of compiz stuff as well?
<eregi> Ljl ALL parts... get an err http://paste.php.lv/8094
<morpholology> Hey - I tried to suspend to disk once, and now every time I boot up it's telling me that it can't find the resume file. Is there any way to clear it manually? Running intrepid though.
<mib_7jzk06> Thanks everybody for being here to help out with questions! Bye!
<cosmodad> unop: btw the package description of ubuntu-desktop says: "It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<LjL> eregi: yes, you DO need to enable universe. i think i sent you a link about it, i'll send it again.
<LjL> !universe > eregi    (eregi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> eregi, please see my private message
<sledge> unop <p align="center"><img src="file:////var/www/home.jpg" width="1160" height="193" /></p> </a>
<Pici> !ibex | morpholology
<ubottu> morpholology: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<unop> cosmodad, you can find out why a package is being removed.  aptitude why-not package_name
<sledge> unop someone else told me its an Apache problem not a HTML problem
<justshams> hi.. i need help to configure the webcam in my syustem.. i have monitor integrated webcam and mic, i have a desktop with a dell monitor.. running hardy.. i am a newbie.. so need help..
<LjL> nachi_: anyway, don't bother with backports, since phpmyadmin 3 isn't even in Intrepid, so no chance it gets backported this semester
<LjL> unop: that's a new one to me...
<cosmodad> unop: if I do that on ubuntu-desktop, it says "The package "ubuntu-desktop" is manually installed.". What do I do now?
<justshams> i tried to install cheese camorama adn also tried with ekiga and skype.. nothing works.. i can see the devices in lsusb..
<enriaf> I can't mount a pendrive in ubuntu or in any OS, I have tried desactivating the module ehci_hcd but nothing happens
<mykool> Does Mythbuntu have a # here?
<unop> sledge, there's your problem -  you need to change src to a relative URL ..
<Pici> mykool: #mythbuntu
<LjL> Pici: nope
<Pici> er
<unop> sledge, try this.   <img src="home.jpg"  .....
<enriaf> the output of the log: dmesg is like new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 106
<LjL> there is an  #ubuntu-mythtv
<sledge> unop:  and just leave it in /var/www/ ?
<Pici> mykool: Sorry, #ubuntu-mythtv
<cosmodad> unop: there seems to be no manpage entry on why-not, which is why I need to keep asking.
<mykool> thankyou Pici and LjL
<justshams> any body plaese help
<unop> sledge, yea .. as /var/www is your document root .. home.jpg is relative to the documentroot there
<bobertdos> enriaf: If you can't mount the drive i any OS, then it's a problem with the drive. Is it recognized by a partitioner so that you can possible reformat/repartition it?
<eregi> Ljl can you just pls give me lines to add to the terminal, don't have time to read. please..
<unop> cosmodad, hmm - you might be using an older version of aptitude then
<cosmodad> unop: yeah I'm still on 7.04.
<LjL> eregi, that's the lamest excuse i've heard, honestly.
<cosmodad> unop: found some explanation in the doc directory, however.
<enriaf> No it is not recognise for gparted or anything also the $ lsusb
<cosmodad> unop: still, how'd I go about resolving this issue? Any idea?
<enriaf> bobertdos
<unop> cosmodad, that could explain it - well, it looks to me like the package that are being removed somehow depend on tracker or a library related to tracker
<jakisktos> i havent`t network drivers in my distro 8.04
<jakisktos> how to fix that?
<justshams> hello
<unop> cosmodad, errm, see if apt-get does this any better - aptitude can be a little more aggresive at tiomes
<sledge> unop:  awsome it worked. thank
<justshams> anybody listening to me??
<LjL> eregi: you'd have solved the problem already if you had read that link back when i first gave it
<bobertdos> enriaf: Hmm, then I think you're just going to have to chalk it up as a hardware failure.
<unop> sledge, so you need to change all src attributes to point to images at URL relative to where the page is at
<cosmodad> unop: ok apt-get seems to do the job.
<cosmodad> unop: thanks a lot
<gahan> !current
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about current
<enriaf> bobertdos:  I have been using it for a long time with out any problem, and I don't remenber of unplugin it with unmount
<unop> LjL, sorry, what's a new one to you??
<sledge> unop:  now how do i set it up so you can read it from your house
<sledge> lol
<LjL> unop: why-not
<unop> LjL, ahh yea, a recent addition that
<LjL> unop: and funny sounding too
<unop> LjL, yea, aptitude has a why too :)
<enriaf> bobertdos: It started to happend after erase the virus that I was having when I was Using an Windows OS
<turtle_> thanks whoever told me how to screen capture
<LjL> unop: next turn, the apt-get team will add "because"
<turtle_> now I can use movie snapshots as my background.  I love Audrey Tatou!   :)
<unop> sledge, errm, the way i told you i suppose
<cosmodad> how much disk space do I need for upgrading? I guess it depends on the number of packages that are already installed, but I'd be glad for some figure.
<cosmodad> upgading ubuntu...
<enriaf> boertdos: I have posted it in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936985
<sledge> unop:  i mean i have a local web server turned on, how do i make it non local.. so its on the web?
<Pici> cosmodad: if you upgrade using apt-get, it will tell you the amount of disk space that needs to be used.
<unop> LjL, ha ha yea
<usser> turtle_, check out xwinwrap
<cosmodad> Pici: aptitude as well?
<Pici> cosmodad: Yes.
<enriaf> sledge: do you have router?
<cosmodad> Pici: thanks.
<usser> turtle_, but for it to work you have to have 3d acceleration and compiz
<unop> sledge, ohh - have you registered a domain name ?
<sledge> unop:  not yet, should i go order one now?
<^paradox^> just as a refresher im trying to share the printer an hp psc 1110 over a network with two computers. the computer the printers hooked up to is a windows vista home pc. im trying to share it to this pc running ubuntu 8.04. ive installed samba, samba-common, smbfs. ive configured it and set the vista pc to share files and printers. the printer receives test pages sent to it but doesnt print them. they show up in the job list saying spooling and the print
<^paradox^> er physically tries to print them, but to no effect.
<bobertdos> enriaf: Hmm, I wonder if the Windows partitioner could recognize it.
<unop> sledge, well yea, if you prefer people to access your site by a memorable name - though you can always access a site via IP address
<jim_p> how do you disable automount for removable media????
<enriaf> sledge: I don't use any domain name and I am able to connect to my web server over all the planet just with the IP
<bobertdos> jim_p: You mean mounting upon being plugged in?
<^paradox^> ive put all the steps i went through to configure plus things i did that were suggested to me in this pastebin http://rafb.net/p/PGKt2Y50.html
<jim_p> bobertdos: yes. i want that disabled!
<sledge> unop:  well i guess ill try the IP address first
<enriaf> bobertdos: When I plug it in windos a pop-out appears saying something like: "The USB it is not working well"
<r3c0n> hey
<unop> sledge, yea, you can do that to test the site out yourself
<r3c0n> where can i find spare parts for a car other than ebay ??
<sledge> 75.40.239.99/save.html
<bazhang> r3c0n, this is ubuntu support
<r3c0n> i know
<Pici> r3c0n: #ubuntu-offtopic
<enriaf> bobertdos: I haven't try with a partitioner
<r3c0n> just as an advice
<unop> sledge, yea, i see it :)
<r3c0n> maybe someone know
<bazhang> r3c0n, not a support question
<Pici> r3c0n: We only do Ubuntu support here, not car support, not medical support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> jim_p: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30501
<mike1504> I have a problem with read-only file system
<maek> r3c0n, looking to compensate for other shortcomings ??
<bobertdos> enriaf: In Windows, you can go to Start->Control Panel->Performance & Maintenance->Administrative Tools->Storage->Disk Management
<mike1504> Can someone help me?
<enriaf> ok I am going to try it
<jim_p> legend2440: thanks
<^paradox^> at this point id be willing to lesomeone remote access me to diagnos the printer sharing problem
<maek> !ask | mike1504
<ubottu> mike1504: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r3c0n> anyhow ok i guess no one knows
<LjL> mike1504: elaborate
<sledge> unop:  now i want to put a few ICONS IN there, like Sales, Repairs, and so on
<r3c0n> nobody likes cars here ?
<mike1504> I had vsftp set up
<enriaf> bobertdos: Thank you for the help I am trying it
<mike1504> I had several users uploading files
<unop> sledge, that's your job tho :) with dreamweaver
<maek> r3c0n, Has Canonical released a car ?? WOW !!!!!
<mike1504> I was changein mod and owner name
<MaXo2> skunk_ ?
<mike1504> to make the files read only to users in the ftp group
<legend2440> jim_p: read the post by michael spenser about disabling automount using gconf
<mike1504> and to make the ftp group the group the files belonged to
<jim_p> legend2440: yea that seems the most logical
<bobertdos> jim_p: I don't know how to disable that, exactly. There might be some sort of option under System->Preferences->Removalble Media or Edit->Preferences->Media under Nautilus, but i"m not sure
<mike1504> I had copied a find pipe from somewhere to help cut my admin time
<LjL> mike1504, what's the error exactly, what's the filesystem that's being read-only, and what was the stuff you typed exactly (use the pastebin)
<mike1504> at some point I closed a terminal window and got an error that there were 3 somethings left  I don't remember at this point what
<mike1504> when I reopened terminal and tried chmod again I got access denied read-only file system
<kudak> guys, what makes resolv.conf re-update itself ? DHCP Lease maybe ??
<mike1504> I restarted hoping that that would clear up the issue
<usser> kudak, yes its dhcp
<mike1504> when I restarted it would not start,
<LjL> mike1504: it didn't run fsck to check your drive?
<mike1504> I have posted on ubunt help forum what I got at the restart ,
<unop> kudak, dhclient actually
<LjL> mike1504: i'd appreciate having the URL of that then
<usser> kudak, check out /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to override
<unop> kudak, or resolvconf if you have it installed, it generally isnt
<mike1504> but breifly it was access denied read-only file system
<mike1504> I will pause now for questions
<lanoxx_> how can i just retrieve a package with apt-get without installing it?
<LjL> lanoxx_: sudo apt-get --download-only install packagename
<enriaf> bobertdos: I can't find the option "Storage" I am using widows XP
<lanoxx_> it tells me its already the newest version, how can i ignore this?
 * LjL points mike1504 to the few questions he's had already
<LjL> lanoxx_: sudo apt-get --reinstall --download-only install packagename
<LjL> i suppose
<lanoxx_> where is it saved?
<amanulla> LjL:after just downloading can we install it later?
<amanulla> with this  sudo apt-get --download-only install packagename
<bobertdos> enriaf: Oh, sorry: Computer Management->Storage
<enriaf> bobertdos: thanks
<unop> lanoxx_, in the current directory
<Flxr> how do I give access to adm group users to make /etc/ini.d/apache2 restart ?
<LjL> lanoxx_: /var/cache/apt/archives
<bobertdos> enriaf: We can continue later. By the way, what's your first language?
<mike1504> I,m sorry for typing on so many lines.  I have a post at the following url: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5203392 which will explain everything in one place
<LjL> amanulla: sure, just skip the "download only" part next time when you want to install
<amanulla> ok
<jakisktos> how to install lan card in ubuntu 8.04 on the mobo intel DP35DP?
<brutus_> how do i revert back to the username screen when i type a wrong name at login?
<enriaf> bobertdos: I can't see anythin overthere
<bobertdos> brutus_: Eh, just type any bad password in and it will reset.
<adamali> there are a number of websites in my country that require Windows Media Player to run, is there a way around this limitation?
<Sharav> hey guys, anyone using 8.10?
<genii> Flxr: You want them only to be able to run that one command or any commands other admins can also run?
<enriaf> bobertdos: Just teh system pop-out an alarm
<adamali> Sharav, #ubuntu+1
<atlef> !intrepid | Sharav:
<ubottu> Sharav:: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<emorris> hi, when I run gedit  from the terminal, i always get a load of errors like "(gedit:7376): atk-bridge-WARNING **: failure: no device event controller found." throughout the time it is running. any ideas why?
<Sharav> thanks
<brutus_> bobertdos, Well, isn't that a waste of time? Why cant both the fields be on the same screen like gmail or something?
<enriaf> bobertdos: I have no time now but can I continuos this topic lates??
<sledge> unop here we go again, dreamweaver can't save it in the var/www folder so now i have to copy it over in konsole
<amanulla> LjL:can i cary and install .deb packages from  /var/cache/apt/archives to any offline system and install there?
<haqe43> !wmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmp
<LjL> amanulla: yeah although that's not the optimal way
<bobertdos> enriaf: Yeah, we can
<LjL> !offline | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<gharz> guys, what does '24' mean in 192.168.254.0/24? i saw this when i run iptables -L
<Flxr> genii : I want users assigned to the adm group to eb able to conntrol apache
<msh> any music creation software for ubuntu?
<msh> something cakewalk like thing?
<LjL> mike1504: it's not clear to me from the posting whether or not the filesystem is *still* read-only, but i suppose it is from what you said here?
<LjL> !info rosegarden | msh
<ubottu> msh: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3337 kB, installed size 9424 kB
<amanulla> LjL:offline means those who wont have internet connection to idownload
<amanulla> LjL:are u sayong about the same
<amanulla> sorry saying
<magnetron> msh, jokosher is a music creation software.
<enriaf> bobertdos: Thanks if you have any more Idea I will be very happy also I have openesd this topic if you want to post it there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=936985
<Pici> gharz: the CIDR, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing for more info.
<LjL> amanulla: well i assumed that's what you meant with "offline system"
<msh> thanks guys!
<woe3635> gharz: 24 stands for 24 bits set to "1" in the netmask, resulting in a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<genii> Flxr: To add a user to adm group:    sudo usermod -G adm -a theirusername
<Pici> gharz: This may be easier to digest though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPv4_subnetting_reference
<brutus_> emorris, seems to be a problem with other programs like evince and gajim too...
<Flxr> genii : I know how to add users to group
<lanoxx_> my pc is 64bit, can i tell apt-get to download the files for 32bit?
<Flxr> genii : I don't know how to allow that group to execute /etc/inid.d/apache
<LjL> lanoxx_: no
<lanoxx_> Oo
<emorris> brutus_: i assume it's a know and reported bug then
<emorris> known**
<amanulla> LjL:here in link u given its asking for distribution ..but there no hardy which im using
<genii> Flxr: admin users can already run commands in there. Just need to use sudo
<mike1504> ljl  the computer will not complet boot.  When it finishs what it does there is plenty more text ouput like that I posted, but no input prompt and of course no graphics, which I really need as I was a windows junky for way too long thanks
<lanoxx_> LjL, can i download the packages via wget or a broweser?
<Flxr> genii : I have chown root.adm apache and chmod g+x but it does not work
<outbackwifi> hi there
<LjL> amanulla: no, ignore that link, it's outdated. the important part is the rest of what it says
<emorris> !hi > outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi, please see my private message
<LjL> mike1504: boot from a live cd to begin with
<arbir> is back
<FFEMTcJ> is it possible to get ubuntu to upgrade a program in the repos?
<arbir> hello everybody! :-)
<LjL> lanoxx_: sure you can, but that won't let you use 32bit packages on a 64bit install
<sledge> unop:  <img src="../../../../var/www/home.jpg"
<mike1504> LJL I have already done that, pardon me for 3 minutes while I change terminals
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: if there is upgraded packages available, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will get them all installed (and so, for that matter, will the automatic updater)
<amanulla> LjL:there r only drapper.edgy and fiesty
<amanulla> but i have hardy heron
<amanulla> ubuntu8 installed
<amanulla> inmy system
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> mike1504: install "smartmontools"
<genii> Flxr: I imagine you mean /etc/init.d/apache2
<unop> sledge, :o - why?
<Flxr> yes
<sledge> unop:  it changed my code to this?
<sledge> unop:  i made a pic a LINK
<LjL> amanulla: i said IGNORE THAT SITE
<amanulla> ok
<arbir> I am not able to access my hotmail properly. Keeps telling me to use firefox, but I am using firefox :-(
<sledge> unop:  <p align="center"><a href="../../../../var/www/SALESPAGE2.html"><img src="../../../../var/www/computer guy.jpg" width="314" height="320" border="0" /></a></p>
<FFEMTcJ> LjL: the packages available in the repos are old.. i want to get the repos to upgrade so that i can upgrade
<LjL> !offline | amanulla, read only the part before "alternatively"
<[T]ank> i am an idiot and tried to install the latest nvidia driver from their site... now my display wont go above low res 800x600. How can I unistall that, and get the nvidia programs to take back over my display? I need dual screen, 3d, etc...
<ubottu> amanulla, read only the part before "alternatively": If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<[T]ank> i have enabled the propriatary driver in the hardware manager
<sledge> it said, UPDATE LINKS, and i said ya
<[T]ank> but it does not seem to do anything
<LjL> !backports | FFEMTcJ
<ubottu> FFEMTcJ: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<leon_06> Guys , does anyone of you have a problem with the new myspace music player ? It doesn't play anything to me
<[T]ank> i think I need to remove the driver i installed from the nvidia site
<lanoxx_> i will copy the files to a pc without internet connection
<lanoxx_> its a vpnc package
<mike1504> LJL I am at the terminal where the ill computer os is at now.  I have it booted with a live cd
<arbir> does anybody use hotmail ?
<lanoxx_> the other pc has a 32bit install
<LjL> mike1504: ok, so install "smartmontools"
<sledge> unop:  i think dreamweaver wants to put in the directory , from a windows acount......
<haqe43> arbir: just ask your question
<seao_> I'e  got a uncommon problem that I can't  open any program using the "gksu" command
<arbir> I am not able to access my hotmail properly. Keeps telling me to use firefox, but I am using firefox :-(
<arbir> haqe43: have you had that problem before >?
<mike1504> LJL can I install them thru the graphic interface?
<LjL> lanoxx_: you can download packages manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ , but you'll have to take care of the dependencies as well
<amanulla> rbir:yes i use it
<sledge> unop:  awsome, does the link work for u ? http://75.40.239.99/save.html
<adamali> there are a number of websites in my country that require Windows Media Player to run, is there a way around this limitation?
<haqe43> arbir: I have it. I remember the solution was to change something in about:config
<LjL> mike1504: install it the way you prefer, as long as it's some kind of APT frontend
<gharz> Pici: thanks for the info
<unop> sledge, i'm not sure about dreamweaver - but I know some WYSIWYG HTML editors have an option to change local file paths to relative URLs
<amanulla> LjL:dependencies as well means?
<arbir> haqe43: i have done all my googling and changed most things in about:config.. if you have tellme exactly, i will do that too!
<unop> sledge, yea, that works
<haqe43> arbir: but I dont remember. ask in #firefox
<amanulla> LjL:what else we have to take care of
<LjL> amanulla: rarely does a .deb package not require any other .deb packages (libraries, etc) in order to run. those are called dependencies. you can see a list of them when you type "apt-cache show packagename"
<sledge> unop:  i would have to make a back arrow
<arbir> alright haqe43 :-)
<LjL> amanulla, if you can use the method that Ubottu proposed, you won't have to worry about the dependences yourself.
<seao_>  I'e  got a uncommon problem that I can't  open any program using the "gksu" command
<emorris> leon_06: works ok for me. I think you have to have flash 9. also check that you don't have any programs which are using the sound card open when you start or use it?
<LjL> seao_: what happens when you try?
<amanulla> LjL:Ubottu proposed means terminal?
<LjL> ...
<mike1504> LJL i have installed smartmontools do i need to start them from terminal?
<LjL> !offline | amanulla, THIS
<ubottu> amanulla, THIS: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<brutus_> Can somebody help me out with making bluetooth work on my laptop. I have gutsy running...
<LjL> mike1504: from the terminal, run "sudo smartctl -H /dev/whatever-your-problem-drive-is-called"
<seao_> I tried to open Synaptic Package Manager
<Pici> !enter | seao_
<ubottu> seao_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> brutus_: is the "gnome-bluetooth" package installed?
<brutus_> LjL, Yes
<LjL> !bluetooth > brutus_    (brutus_, see the private message from Ubotu) have you checked the tips here?
<ubottu> brutus_, please see my private message
<brutus_> LjL, I tried this before... hcitool dev still doesn't show any devices...no idea why...
<LjL> brutus_: what is your device as reported by lsusb?
<ross`> hey, can someone tell me the command to make an iso image out of a cd
<ross`> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ross`> =/
<brutus_> Eh? This command just hangs my terminal...does it usually take time?
<brutus_> Ljl, Eh? This command just hangs my terminal...does it usually take time?
<mike1504> LJL it asked to specify device type with -d option.  it is coming up on my screen as /media/disk  It is a 320 gb pata drive with what ever partitions were the default for install
<seao_> oh,I see!when I tried to open the Synaptic Package Manager,the panel said "starting administrative application" ,and then nothing happened !I ran that in the terminal ,it's said "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<LjL> brutus_: no, it usually doesn't
<gharz> guys, need your suggestion... in my home network, there are 12 users and majority of these users download files using P2P and torrent, how do i manage it so that they can't download files... all they can do is browse the net
<Grey_Loki> Hey, is it possible to use a Digidesign mBox 2 USB soundcard in Linux? It appears to be recognised by the Volume Control, but I can't get any noise from it
<ross`> gharz: try qoutas
<ross`> gharz: or you can just change the permissions of the programs they use
<unop> ross`,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/path/to/file.iso
<LjL> mike1504: have you used sudo?
<seao_> !when I tried to open the Synaptic Package Manager,the panel said "starting administrative application" ,and then nothing happened !I ran that in the terminal ,it's said "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike1504> yes is did use sudo
<RediXe> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<unop> ross`, you might need to use sudo there depending and perhaps adjust block sizes to get an optimal speed
<haqe43>  /msg ubottu
<ross`> nop thanks
<LjL> mike1504: weird, so what did you specify to "-d", "ata"? is it IDE?
<riddley> what's necessary to allow k3b to auto-convert mp3->redbook ?
<seao_> would anyone help me ?
<FFEMTcJ> LjL: i found the packages im looking for in intrepid universe.. how can i upgrade to those?
<ross`> can i just do dd /media/cdrom /location/of/iso.iso?
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: you can't, unless you install intrepid (which is not out yet, so installing it might give you small or very big problems)
<genii> ross`: No
<mike1504> LJL it is an ide drive I am back at prompt  I did no further until instructed thanks
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: if you can wait until the 30th of this month, intrepid should be out then
<seao_> !when I tried to open the Synaptic Package Manager,the panel said "starting administrative application" ,and then nothing happened !I ran that in the terminal ,it's said "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gharz> ross`: my problem is that we are all connected to a router directly. but i'm planning to use a server
<LjL> mike1504: try "sudo smartctl -d ata /dev/whatever"
<amanulla> LjL:after generating package download script can i install it on any system who wont of internet connection even my system?
<LjL> mike1504: try "sudo smartctl -d ata -H /dev/whatever"
<emorris> seao_: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install synaptic
<FFEMTcJ> LjL: oh.. uggh. its not in the hardy backports.. only in intrepid
<gharz> i've installed one distro and use it as my server but the thing is limewire keeps still connecting.
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: you can request a backport
<noodlesgc> seao_ or do sudo dpkfg-reconfigure synaptic
<LjL> seao_: and while you're waiting, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<FFEMTcJ> LjL: any idea how long that'd take to happen?
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: it might never happen, if the backports team decides the package is too complicated to backport
<FFEMTcJ> ty
<LjL> FFEMTcJ: or it might happen very quickly, if it's trivial
<mike1504> LJL  I must take a short break be back in 15 min thanks
<noodlesgc> FFEMTcJ why not just wait till the end of the month for intrepid final?
<[T]ank> I am trying to configure my nvidia driver... and am getting this error: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<[T]ank> i have run nvidia-xconfig and restarted. no change.
<ross`> thanks not working
<[T]ank> where can i go from here?
<ross`> unop not working
<LjL> [T]ank: have you run it with sudo?
<[T]ank> yes
<atlef> [T]ank: have you tried nvidia-settings?
<ross`> unop sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom/ of=/root/osolaris.iso
<ross`> unop not working
<LjL> [T]ank: it's possibly that, currently, xorg.conf doesn't really contain much... pastebin it
<Datenshi33> Hi there
<[T]ank> atlef: that is what is producing the error i pasted
<unop> ross`, not working means what exactly?
<null_byte> when i try to install hardy heron it says when copying files something about read-only harddisk :|
<null_byte> why?
<LjL> ross`: why are you dd'ing to root's home? :o
<ross`> dd: opening `/dev/cdrom/': Not a directory
<genii> ross`: dd will just make the cursor sit there and blink until it's finished
<LjL> ross`: /dev/cdrom
<amanulla> LjL:after generating package download script can i install it on any system who wont of internet connection even my system?
<ross`> oh ok
<ross`> that wokred
<ross`> thanks :)
<LjL> amanulla: yes, as long as it's a Linux system with wget. if it's not a Linux system, you need at least wget installed
<atlef> [T]ank: sorry, this is a busy channel. i try to keep up
<[T]ank> here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1218163
<LjL> amanulla: otherwise, just open the script and read the list of URLs in it and download them manually
<hoonteke> apache question: where do I set what character delimits a userdir?  The canonical example of what I mean I suppose would be the tilde, as in "example.com/~kevin/"
<LjL> [T]ank: the nvidia driver *is* enabled in xorg.conf
<[T]ank> LjL: thats what i want isnt it?
<LjL> [T]ank: it is, but then you don't want to get an error
<turtle_> are there any roms for znes?
<LjL> [T]ank: anyway you're still using the driver from nvidia.com?
<deathtech> Heya guys! All of a sudden, when i try and mount an external , or any other drive for that matter , i get the error  : error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied , anyone ever see this  ? im running 8.04 Ubuntu
<[T]ank> i have removed the driver and have since run nvidia-xconfig
<atlef> [T]ank: have you tried envy-ng?
<LjL> turtle_: i think it comes with a sample ROM in /usr/share/doc/zsnes/examples/debian.smc.gz
<turtle_> [T}ank: toy might need to add a few lines to xconfig or repository, i can remember which one
<kusanagi_> hey
<LjL> [T]ank: do you have "nvidia-glx" or "nvidia-glx-new" installed?
<[T]ank> nvidia-glx-new is installed... checking the other
<LjL> [T]ank: type "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new"
<amorphous_> is there a way to restart a printer from consul? there is nobody there to restart it/power it down :(
<kusanagi_> I just upgrade to 8.10 and Ive never reported a bug... Even tho, I have a couple of suggestion, can u tell me if they are stupid or useful before actually posting them? 1.- When I upgraded it gave me some general error during the download of packages and didnt upgrade... It was because of the lack of empty space... I solved the problem but it didnt told me during the process what was the cause of it... is it considered a bug?
<jamesish> kusanagi_: meaningful dialogue boxes are considered necessary, I believe. I'd report it.
<LjL> amorphous_: some printers can be soft-powered off, and sometimes even on, which printer is that?
<danbh_intrepid> kusanagi_: were you using update-manager?
<kusanagi_> yep
<danbh_intrepid> yeah, report it
<kusanagi_> as a bug?
<kusanagi_>  in launchpad?
<deathtech> Heya guys! All of a sudden, when i try and mount an external , or any other drive for that matter , i get the error  : error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied , anyone ever see this  ? im running 8.04 Ubuntu
<amanulla> LjL:ohh as i saved i got this when i opened #!/bin/sh
<amorphous_> LjL, sorry - bit slow on the 'including required information' - it's an HP P1005
<danbh_intrepid> !bug | kusanagi_
<ubottu> kusanagi_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<LjL> amanulla: did you *select* any packages for download before saving?
<kusanagi_> thanks
<amanulla> LjL:what does it mean
<LjL> amanulla: it means that if you don't tell Synaptic *which* packages you want downloaded, it can't know.
<amanulla> LjL:do i need to mark it for installation
<amanulla> LjL:ok]
<kusanagi_> and the other "suggestion"... It took about 2 hours to download the packages and about 1 and a half to install them... It was very annoying because every 5 minutes it promted me if i wanted to keep my configuration files or to rewrite them... the thing is... the whole proccess froze behind... I couldnt leave it unnatended... I had to check every 10 mins or so to see what was going on... cant it just keep updating and promt me for every
<kusanagi_> thing at the end?
<brincade> hi
<faria> hello
<faria> guys
<LjL> amorphous_: there is a bug report about soft-powering HP printers at https://bugs.launchpad.net/hplip/+bug/155965 - you might find a few tips there (perhaps you can just go to http://localhost:631 and tell the printer to power off), but i have to go now, and anyway i can't guarantee that even if you can power it off, you can also power it ON again ;)
<_haywire_> cya LjL
<faria> plz help
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 155965 in hplip "HPLIP does not "power on" my printer (HP DESKJET 895C) - Works with standard USB CUPS backend" [Medium,Fix released]
<kusanagi_> is it too hard or its meaningful to post it as a bug?
<faria> i want to setup flash usb modem for my laptop kindly guide me how can i do that
<deathtech> Heya guys! All of a sudden, when i try and mount an external , or any other drive for that matter , i get the error  : error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied , anyone ever see this  ? im running 8.04 Ubuntu, and im stuck until i get this fixed
<amorphous_> wicked - thank you LjL ---- much appreciated
<amorphous_> :D
<venome> hi, i've got a decent problem: all the manuals to pulsaudio say I should add 'default-sample-channels = 6' to my /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ... but when I added it, then pulsaudio says that the string is an unknown lvalue ... is there any other way?
<faria> i want to setup flash usb modem for my laptop kindly guide me how can i do that
<amanulla> LjL:yes now i can see links shall i need to go there and download
<georgeaf> hey guys, is there a way to repackage all my deb packages ? I lost them all from /var/cache/apt/archives but i have them installed. Can i get them back ?
<faria> i want to setup flash usb modem for my laptop kindly guide me how can i do that
<LjL> amanulla: yes, unless you have a computer which can just execute that script; in that case, just execute the script.
<georgeaf> hey guys, is there a way to repackage all my deb packages ? I lost them all from /var/cache/apt/archives but i have them installed. Can i get them back ?
<faria> i want to setup flash usb modem for my laptop kindly guide me how can i do that
 * _Ratchet needs help with wireless driver
<_Ratchet> My wireless driver is found, but I am still unable to get wireless internet
<klos> is there new artwork in intrepid?
<deathtech> give it a sec faria, they are quite busy :p
<amanulla> LjL:for every package i select im getting this "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/"
<amanulla> i mean i have us server as default
<amanulla> is im correct?
<georgeaf> Is there a way to repackage all my deb packages ? I lost them all from /var/cache/apt/archives but i have them installed. Can i get them back ?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> Hey guys. im at school on WinBlows and my friend has a question. His wifi is not working on ubuntu. he has clicked all settings and nothing is working. the WEP works on WinBlows
<jim_p> LinuxGuyMarshall: some module is missing. tell us the card
<PhaquiLaptop> How can I start X in another tty?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> jim_p: Hes not sure. Its one of the ~$1000 hp pavillion notebooks
<_Ratchet> My wireless driver is found, but I am still unable to get wireless internet
<_Ratchet> Any help?
<jim_p> LinuxGuyMarshall: do an lspci and find the wireless afapter in there
<LjL> georgeaf: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | awk ' { print $ 2 } ' | xargs -n 10 sudo apt-get --reinstall --download-only install
<jim_p> _Ratchet: any more info... like lspci ?
<LinuxGuyMarshall> jim_p:will do
<deathtech> Heya guys! All of a sudden, when i try and mount an external , or any other drive for that matter , i get the error  : error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied , anyone ever see this  ? im running 8.04 Ubuntu, and im stuck until i get this fixed
<LjL> amanulla: it means that
<georgeaf> what will that do exactly ?
<amorphous_> ok - another angle... if i shut down the usb deamons on a machine, then restart them, will that give the same result as disconecting & reconnecting the printer?
<georgeaf> LjL: what will that do  ?
<haqe43> _Ratchet: have you set up encryption properly?
<jim_p> deathtech: try restarting dbus or hall or both    sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart     sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<_empa__> hi, can i install dsl linux to grub from ubuntu? i don't have any cd og usbpendrive here and i am stucked at a hotel rest of the weekend
<LinuxGuyMarshall> bye
<LjL> georgeaf: "dpkg -l" will list all the packages you have or have had installed
<venome> ﻿hi, once again i've got a decent problem: all the manuals to pulsaudio say I should add 'default-sample-channels = 6' to my /etc/pulse/daemon.conf ... but when I added it, then pulsaudio says that the string is an unknown lvalue ... is there any other way?
<brincade> I'm running VirtualBox in UBuntu, but it do not capture the mouse, anybody knows how to solve it?
<LjL> georgeaf: grep "^ii" will select only the ones that actually are installed
<[T]ank> LjL: so... i did the reinstall and rebooted... same issue
<sfears> i managed to hose my home folder.. is there an easy way to recreate all the .config files??
<LjL> georgeaf: awk ' { print $2 } ' will select the package names (the second argument of the stuff that's output)
<atlef> brincade: click in the virtual window
<_Ratchet> haqe43, i don't know??
<jim_p> brincade: you must install vbox additions on the guest os
<LjL> georgeaf: xargs is a command to use stuff's output as parameters for a command (in this case, the stuff is all your installed packages)
<atlef> brincade: and use left ctrl to release it
<brincade> hum
<brincade> i have used right control, but mouse is not captured
<_Ratchet> haqe43, I'm like totally new to ubuntu and don't know hardy anything. I got some help and found my bcmwl5 broadcom driver though, and don't know the next step
<LjL> georgeaf: and apt-get --reinstall --download-only install will download packages into /var/cache without installing them
<brincade> [18:57] <jim_p> brincade: you must install vbox additions on the guest os <--- i will try it
<eolo999> hi, which is the default password for the administrator when i just install ubuntu
<eolo999> ?
<atlef> brincade: have you clicked in the virtual os
<brincade> yes atlef
<_Ratchet> haqe43, I tried setting up my network with the settings, and still didn't work, and tried roaming... no work
<jim_p> eolo999: none! the root account is disabled
<[Solars]> eolo999 you don't log in as root
<sfears> if i use the live cd to reformat the home folder will it force it to reassocite all the .config folders?
<georgeaf> LjL: what i meant is i want to MAKE them again, not download them. Because I don't have a very good connection here. I used to. Will dpkg-repackage work ?
<[Solars]> eolo999 to run things as root you use the sudo command
<atlef> eolo999: it is the password you gave when you installed ubuntu
<georgeaf> LjL: google it
<Pici> !root > eolo999
<ubottu> eolo999, please see my private message
<amanulla> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sfears> exit
<faria> waiting
<atlef> matrix
<atlef> there is no spoon
<Pici> faria: You need to ask a question. We don't know what you're waiting about.
<eolo999> thx guys, i just made a kindness demostration to a new irc user, great community...;P
<RediXe> Trying to get a scanner working - lsusb show's it but it's not under /proc/bus/usb/###/###     /proc/bus/usb/ is empty
<faria> i want to setup flash usb modem for my laptop kindly guide me how can i do that
<l3d> I am  using crontab -e and add this to the line 00 * * * * zenity --info \--text="whatever"   but it doesnt work why is that?
<tharvey> how do I tell NetworkManager to not manage a specific interface?
<mike1504> LJL when I ran tht command sudo smartctl -d ata /dev/media/disk  i get smartctl open devise: /dev/media/disk failed: no such file or directory  However, when I put the name in, i copied it from the address bar of nautilus and I was looking at the roof folder of the drive
<[T]ank> LjL: any other ideas on my nvidia problem?
<jim_p> [T]ank: can you repeat please?
<l3d> I am  using crontab -e and add this to the line 00 * * * * zenity --info \--text="whatever"   but it doesnt work why is that?
<haqe43> _Ratchet: You need to use ndiswrapper for that
<haqe43> !ndiswrapper | _Ratchet
<ubottu> _Ratchet: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<socal> [T]ank, were you having the resolution problem with the new driver?
<faria> infact i have laptop and i buy a dvice with sim it called usb flash modem so i want to use my laptop from anywhere with the device i said above
<deathtech> jim_p: Nogo, still wont let me access it
<Pici> l3d: Because zenity would display stuff to your xorg session. Crontab has no knowledge of your $DISPLAY
<ksbalaji> raj are you here?
<_Ratchet> haqe43, I will write everything you tell me down, I have to go onto ubuntu and do it since i only have one computer
<[T]ank> jim_p: when i enable the driver and try to use the nvidia-settings, it gives me an error that I am not using the nvidia driver and that I should run nvidia-xconfig and restart. i do, but the issue persists.
<_haywire_> cya _Ratchet
<_Ratchet> ndiswrapper.... elaborate haqe43
<raj> balaji iam
<[T]ank> socal: cannot get it to work in more than 800-600
<jim_p> deathtech: then the drive was not unmounted properly on a windows machine. get it on one and unmount it
<l3d> so how would i get it to display a dialog info msg every hour on the hour
<_Ratchet> haqe43,  like i said, i'm new
<brincade> jim_p: i was using the VirtualBox in other PC with the same guest, and the mouse run fine
<[T]ank> so i took it out, and now i have the same issue with the propriatary driver in the hardware manager
<toast> oi
<deathtech> jim_p: oddly enough i havent booted into windows for quite some time since i got ubuntu installed, but i will reboot in and see if that clears it up
<haqe43> _Ratchet: read the ubuntu wireless documentation.. it's very good, and will teach you
<jim_p> [T]ank: do you have set nvidia in the driver line in xorg.conf?
<socal> [T]ank, have you set the type of display you have?
<jim_p> deathtech: i am 99% sure that this is it
<Monkey_arma> haqe43 can you link to it for him please, he is very new
<Pici> l3d: Youd need to set $DISPLAY= to whatever it is normally inside of xorg.
<Pici> l3d: echo $DISPLAY should tell you
<mnemo> how can I burn a blu-ray data disk in ubuntu?
<[T]ank> jim_p: yes
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hi, how can I share a directory and give access to any user on my network? I want that users dont need any password to access to the shared directory, how can I do it?
<haqe43> _Ratchet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<georgeaf> LjL: thanks i found something, dpkg-repack
<_Ratchet> haqe43, thx
<kusanagi_> Can you tell me if this is a bug and have to be reported as that?I just upgraded to 8.04 to 8.10... It took about 2 hours to download the packages and about 1 and a half to install them... It was very annoying because every 5 minutes it promted me if i wanted to keep my configuration files or to rewrite them... the thing is... the whole proccess froze behind... I couldnt leave it unnatended... I had to check every 10 mins or so to see
<kusanagi_> what was going on... cant it just keep updating and promt me for everything at the end?
<[T]ank> socal: the nvidia-settings is where I do this usually. had no problem before i tried to upgrade the driver :-(
<deathtech> since im remoted into my nix machine however, i wont be able to drop back into linux as i cant modify the bootloader from within windows, that i know of, anyone have any idea if that can be done ? would be nice to remotely be able to control which OS grub picks at boot
<soundd> hi, my sound isnt working, can someone help ?
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: either with samba or nfs, depends on the other pcs on your network and their os
<Novell> hi, does the 2.6.27-4-generic kernel include the patch to make the NVM read-only on e1000 cards ? and why doesn't my ethernet card on my X61s work with that kernel ?
<mike1504> LJL are you still here? I'm back
<jim_p> Novell: the 2.6.27 is on ibex, so ask on #ubuntu+1
<gonzaloaf_laptop> jim_p, samba
<froosch> soundd: i may sing real loud if it helps :/
<brincade> Does exist any way to make applications do not control the mouse?
<Novell> jim_p: ok
<[T]ank> http://pastebin.ca/1218184 is my  xorg.conf
<RediXe> Trying to get a scanner working - lsusb show's it but it's not under /proc/bus/usb/###/###     /proc/bus/usb/ is empty
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: let me find a tutorial...
<patholio> anyone know how to tell GRUB which partition to look for the menu.lst?
<faria> infact i have laptop and i buy a dvice with sim it called usb flash modem so i want to use my laptop from anywhere with the device i said above
<socal> [T]ank, I would just grab the driver from Nvidia and install that instead. http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: and install SWAT to manage the samba from another pc
<faria> infact i have laptop and i buy a device with sim it called usb flash modem so i want to use my laptop from anywhere with the device i said above
<[T]ank> socal: thats what caused this whole issue
<brincade> Does exist any way to make applications not to control the mouse?
<soundd> ﻿froosch: it just might... seriously i'm getting tired of fixing hardware issues on each and every computer i install ubuntu on
<venome> soundd: what's the exact problem?
<soundd> venome, applications look as if they use sound, but i hear nothing
<adv> i'm trying to connect to a wpa network after a fresh install and it can't connect. i'm entering the right pass
<venome> soundd: what version and type of ubuntu do you use?
<soundd> venome: ubuntu hardy
<venome> ﻿soundd: have you checked system => preferences => sound ?
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: do you have a samba.conf file?
<soundd> venome: yes there everything seems normal
<venome> ﻿soundd: you are most likely running pulseaudio, so try to install some gui tools for pulseaudio diagnostics
<soundd> venome: intel ICH5
<mnemo> how can I burn a blu-ray _data_ disk in ubuntu?
<soundd> venome: can you elaborate? what pulseaudio tools do i need ?
<venome> ﻿soundd: perhaps first check the volume levels
<wolson_> hmmm
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: the file is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<matthias__> hi all
<soundd> venome: i checked in alsamixer, tried every possible combination/setting, all volumes full blow
<haqe43> _Ratchet: personally I have found it much easier to get the hardware to suit the software. If you encounter multiple problems with ndiswrapper, consider getting a card that is supprted natively by linux. There is a list here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<venome> ﻿soundd: :) well... are your speakers online? :)
<matthias__> could i get on my server without ssh?
<wolson_> console?
<wolson_> sftp?
<matthias__> yes
<jim_p> Matt: telnet?
<wolson_> vnc?
<soundd> venome: i use a minijack to connect to an amp, i use the middle (green) output, which should be line-out i guess
<matthias__> ok
<venome> ﻿soundd: anyway, try to install the pulseaudio device chooser and pulseaudio volume control and pulseaudio manager
<deathtech> Im using Putty to connect to my linux box, And when i do  i use bashish themes, and i cnat seem to get putty to display the ansi prompts properly when remoted in, ive tried changing fonts, etc, but it still wont display the ansi characters properly, anyone have experience with this ?
<matthias__> i try
<matthias__> ...
<wolson_> is there a way to install the Infrastructure client for EXSi in ubuntu somehow?
<comicinker> Hi! can I use luks/cryptsetup on a laptop without breaking suspend/hibernate ?
<venome> ﻿soundd: yep, green is the correct one
<vlitzer> i need recomendation of some usb wireless card.. i need one that have full support
<zer0o> openoffice
<jim_p> wolson_: can you show me its site please?
<vlitzer> where i could know this?
<haqe43> vlitzer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#Wireless USB Adapters
<vlitzer> haqe43: thanks a lot
<soundd> venome: padevchooser ? looks interesting, i have new hope ;)
<wolson_> jim_p for EXSi?
<wolson_> ah nm I found a console version
<sfears_> does anyone know of an easy way to reinstall a destroyed home folder?
<jim_p> wolson_: yea. its source code, download package anything. i dont know how it looks
<venome> ﻿soundd: and perhaps pulseaudio volume meter (that should give you some info on whether or not the playback is running)
<socal> [T]ank, what video card are you running?
<haqe43> sfears_: what you mean destroyed?
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: are you there?
<wolson_> jim_p EXSi is awesome. And it's free. Google vmware and check out the link at the upper right
<soundd> venome: it looks like its not running, it shows a speaker with a red cross through it
<matthias__> wolson_, sorry ssh: connect to host intra.szonet.de port 22: Connection refuse so much about sftp
<jim_p> wolson_: still no exsi
<venome> ﻿venome: which tool and where?
<haqe43> sfears_: sudo mkdir /home/sfears       might be what you want
<deathtech> matthias : sftp uses port 23, not 22 correct ?
<mikeypizano> i need serious help please, after a hibernate my CPU fan wont work propperly sometimes
<venome> soundd: ﻿which tool and where?
<soundd> venome: pulseaudio Volume Control
<soundd> venome: /output devices
<soundd> venome: oh sorry thats just the mute audio button
<mike1504> can someone help me with a read-only file system problem which is keeping my system from starting?
<venome> ﻿soundd: yep, that's just mute
<csilk> accidentally selected the high contrat theme and font, changed theme back to human but how can i set the font and size back to default?
<csilk> *contrast
<venome> ﻿soundd: but its ok that your device is there ... is the volume high?
<mikeypizano> if i dont get this fan working right i will need to go back to vista :(
<matthias__> deathtech, correct
<soundd> venome: yes full
<venome> ﻿soundd: try running the pulseaudio device chooser
<haqe43> mikeypizano: sounds like  a hardware problem
<venome> ﻿soundd: it should add another icon to your taskbar
<mikeypizano> it was working fine on vista haqe43
<adv> the scroller in my bluetooth mouse doesn't work
<l3d> Pici iw as wondering where i would fit in the $DISPLAY=
<adv> what should i do?
<soundd> soundd: yes its already running, thats where i see Volume Control, Manager, etc...
<erUSUL> mike1504: if your system is mounting some filesystem read only is becouse it found serious errors on them so for safety it mounts them ro. Proceed with caution
<venome> ﻿soundd: and there, open the "volume meter(playback)"
<venome> ﻿soundd: and run some audio, check if the bars in the meter are moving
<haqe43> mikeypizano: what doesn't sometimes work properly about it?
<mikeypizano> after a hibernate, sometimes it wont turn on
<soundd> venome: yes meters go
<csilk> can someone tell me waht the default human ubuntu font sozes are.. and what the default fonts are
<Pici> l3d: I'm not sure if you can put that before your command in crontab like you would normally, but you probably can put it into a script and then call the script from crontab
<csilk> can someone just have a quick look for me?
<venome> ﻿soundd: so it must be in the way your speakers are connected
<jim_p> i quit guys
<venome> ﻿soundd: (this means that the sound definately leaves one of the ports of your sound card)
<jim_p> see you tomorrow
<jakisktos> i have bluetooth and nokia 6230i, how to connect to internet via gprs? i have no internet connection right now
<mike1504> erusul I had a problem in terminal wednesday.  it refused to allow me to chown or chmod some files.  I shut it down thinking it might resolve the problem.  The drive is fairly new and has not been hard started what should I do.  I'd like to get it up and running again.  I currently have a live cd up on the system
<csilk> can someone tell me what the default human ubuntu font sizes are.. and what the default fonts are
<csilk> can someone just have a quick look for me?
<soundd> venome, i connect a headphone directly to the green output, and still absolute silence!
<matthias__> wolson_, it doesn't success: sftp -oPort=23 ??
<gonzaloaf_laptop> jim_p, yes
<erUSUL> mike1504: what is the fielsystem mounting read only? the ubuntu partition ?
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: here is the url   http://www.insomnia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=256629
<Kenono> @csilk sans isn't it at size 10 except the windows title which is 12 and bold
<matthias__> is there a third way to access a server without ssh/sftp?
<haqe43> mikeypizano: no idea, sorry
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: it is in greek, but you will undersant what it says in the code boxes
<mikeypizano> ok haqe43
<mike1504> I assume that.  I don't know that it is read only on the live cd  I really haven't tried writing to it that way
<jim_p> gonzaloaf_laptop: ok?
<csilk> Kenono, what about fixed width font?
<venome> ﻿soundd: well, I'm out of ideas ... afaik when the meters are running ,the playback is all right
<xmagixx> when i install a program with apt-get install, and then edit the start menu parameters, then i apt-get purge, then i have to remove the start menu my self, however when i install the program agian it doesnt make the menu item .. bug ? or how to fix this
<soundd> venome: aah SOLVED! apparently there is yet another output, that one works :D thanks !
<erUSUL> mike1504: then you will have to check that partition looking for errors ...
<venome> ﻿soundd: ok :) no problem :)
<matthias__> afk ...
<mike1504> can you give instruction how to do so?
<soundd> bye
<jim_p> gone!
<Kenono> @csilk I believe it's monospace 10
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i downloaded this command-line program from an apt repo, and a frontend to go with it, but the frontend is asking me for the path to the program's executable. what default install path does apt-get use?
<csilk> thanks Kenono . my sanity is restored, and thats also cause for a new bug report
<Kenono> No worries csilk :)
<cube> !xwinwrap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwinwrap
<mike1504> erUSU what should I do to check for errors?  can it be done via the live cd or thru a program on start?
<erUSUL> mike1504: run "sudo e2fsck -fnv /dev/sdxx" where you have to put the correct values for xx /dev/sda3 or whatever it is
<cube> is it possible to get a screen saver playing for your desktop while having compiz enabled?
<erUSUL> mike1504: that will check the filesystem but without doing nothing to it (it will not try to repair it)
<hardcorelinux> cube, "screensaver playing"?
<gonzaloaf_laptop> jimmy1234, yes I see... thanks
<cube> yeah you never seen that
<Pici> cube: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<mike1504> erUSUL how can I determine the proper value for sdaxx I am up on the live cd
<cube> pici: yeah i seen that but i am on amd64
<erUSUL> mike1504: sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> cube: so?
<erUSUL> mike1504: should give a list of partitions on all the hard drives
<cube> that file download didn't work for it
<Kenono> Can anyone recommend a nice gnome theme, I'm looking for a change.
<Kenono> ?*
<Pici> cube: The download link is broken period. You'll need to find xwinwrap elsewhere.
<csilk> Kenono,  i've never found a nice one
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Kenono ubuntu studio theme
<hardcorelinux> cube, wrong architecture?
<csilk> intrepid should come wit a few nice ones though
<csilk> which is good news
<Kenono> I'll check that out now
<cube> yeah the package is i386
<Pici> Kenono: http://www.gnome-look.org  has quite a few.
<hardcorelinux> cube, you can try dpk --force-architecture
<callkalpa> Anyone know the new features of ﻿intrepid ?
<mike1504> erUSUL 1 is w95 fat ( mft i suppose) 2 is linux, and boot, 3 is extended and 5 is swap.  should i use 2 or 3?
<nixbox> are there some utilities in ubuntu which make it easier to get the latest kernel sources and compile them?
<Pici> cube: Check the comments on that link, someone has a version for AMD64 linked.
<erUSUL> mike1504: paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com please
<erUSUL> nixbox: ubuntu kernel sources or vanilla kernel sources ?
<erUSUL> !kernel > nixbox
<ubottu> nixbox, please see my private message
<kleto> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kenono> Hopefully it will, I'm not Human's biggest fan really
<jamesish> faria: plug it in?
<cube> pici: yeah its for edgy and dapper though
<jamesish> n/m
<ltrager> hey im trying to create a bash script that will read a file which contains *
<matthias__> hi all, is there a third way to access a server without ssh/sftp?
<mike1504> erUSUL done
<ltrager> the problem is that when it reads in /et* for example it replaces that w/ /etc
<ltrager> how can I get it to keep the * in each line read?
<erUSUL> mike1504: the url is?
<cube> matthias: yeah http:// ;)
<Pici> cube: Find the source and compile it yourself perhaps?
<matthias__> cube, i don't understand
<geirha> ltrager: put "" around it
<mike1504> erUSUL paste.ubuntu.com/53492/
<ltrager> geirha, in the text file?
<cube> pici: yeah man thanks for all your input
<hardcorelinux> matthias__, telnet?
<geirha> ltrager: no, in the script
<lord_hypnos> jo
<kleto> dove posso scarikare film??
<matthias__> hardcorelinux, telnet is not installed
<erUSUL> mike1504: is 2 so...
<x2o> how can i install the new xorg from intrepid but not touching the rest of my system?
<ltrager> i just tried read "line"
<ltrager> and it still completes it
<x2o> just xorg and dependencies
<TSupra88> is ubuntu really a good os? or is it popular because a bunch of 14 yr olds on forums yell "ubuntu rules" and it got popular?
<erUSUL> mike1504: run "sudo e2fsck -fnv /dev/sdb2"
<TSupra88> I want to try it out, but not sure if I should, I already have fedora
<ortsvorsteher> try it and you will see TSupra88
<erUSUL> x2o: you can't
<geirha> ltrager: when you use the variable line, put quotes around, i.e: while read line; do echo "$line"; done
<geirha> ltrager: try that with and without the quotes around $line to see the difference
<erUSUL> !ot | TSupra88
<ubottu> TSupra88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ltrager> geirha, ahh ok i see what i did
<ltrager> geirha, ty
<mykool> whats that URL to paste into again?
<x2o> so ive got to download the packages manually?
<Professor_K> hi everybody
<danbh_intrepid> mykool: try /topic
<PatrickMello> Hi guys...
<x2o> so ive got to download the packages manually? erUSUL
<mykool> thanks
<thomc> i'm unable to copy specifically large files from windows to my samba share, any ideas?
<danbh_intrepid> x2o: what you are asking isnt supported here, sorry mate
<amorphous_> I'm confused... dpkg says i have ii  libusb-0.1-4                               2:0.1.12-8                               userspace USB programming library
<amorphous_> ii  libusb-dev                                 2:0.1.12-8                               userspace USB programming library developmen
<amorphous_>  -- does this mean it's ok for hplip which says requirements are libusb 0.1.8 or higher.
<x2o> mmh k
<amorphous_> Oops...  sorry for flood
<Professor_K> I just installed ubuntu, I tried to play some music (mp3s) it worked in totem after I installed the prorietary codecs, but it doesn't work in moc player
<danbh_intrepid> x2o: why don't you just upgrade to intrepid?
<Professor_K> can somebody tell me how I can make it wok in moc please?
<x2o> to risky, just need the xorg package for my intel-videocard
<PatrickMello> I tried to reboot my ubuntu server by ssh terminal, I received the console message, but OS no start reboot process.. anyone have any idea for this problem??
<x2o> downgrading isnt safe
<danbh_intrepid> x2o: I mean, you can always download the packages manually, and install them, and see what happens.  But if anything breaks, or doesn't work, people may just tell you to reinstall
<amorphous_> I have dbus issues and i cant make much sense out of this gnome bug (which seems to be at the root of all my problems (at least I hope it is - it's taken ages to fing something that could be!)
<erUSUL> x2o: no; not manually. many things can go wrong if you mix packages from different versions so do not do that
<danbh_intrepid> x2o: do you have a separate /home?
<x2o> yes
<erUSUL> mike1504: is the check in progress ?
<gs> hi
<Freakin_Busy> umm... i know this is against better judgement.. but how do i log in as the root user?
<Pici> !root | Freakin_Busy
<ubottu> Freakin_Busy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amorphous_> Could anyone help me with dbus issues - perhaps just how to stop it and start it
<amorphous_> in short
<x2o> how safe is intrepid? do you use it for everyday work?
<gs> I've just updated to ubuntu 8.1
<danbh_intrepid> x2o: so, unless you are running LAMP, you don't have much to loose if you upgrade
<TSupra88> Freakin_Busy, just go to administration in the menu panel
<Kenono> sudo passwd allow you to create roots password
<amorphous_> how do i find out if this applies to me?
<Pici> Kenono: Please do not suggest that here.
<TSupra88> then login window, and check "allow root login" or something like that
<Pici> !noroot | Kenono
<ubottu> Kenono: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<x2o> what ist LAMP
<gs> but i'm still as unlucky concerning compiz
<Kenono> allows*
<PatrickMello> yes, a try the reboot by root access...
<Kenono> a
<Pici> gs: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<gs> it doesn't give me any hint at the error besides xgl not present
<gs> ok
<Kenono> Ah, of course, apologies
<TSupra88> Freakin_Busy, login as root and type "rm -rf /"
<alteregoa> i ganjapoligize
<TSupra88> it will make your system 500 times faster
<danbh_intrepid> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<erUSUL> x2o: wait a month for the final release of intrepid ...
<x2o> a month?
<alteregoa> kernel 2.6.28 boots hellfast 5 seconds
<amorphous_> I have 5 instances of dbus running... should i have? could anyone tell me how many dbus sessions they have running?
<erUSUL> x2o: final intrepid is due to 30th october
<chamuscas> people best game for linux XD ???
<alteregoa> sauerbraten
<bahaa2008> erUSUL
<Pici> !best | chamuscas
<ubottu> chamuscas: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<x2o> openarena with anaglyph
<chamuscas> Pici, tank you very much
<x2o> mmh i try it now
<bahaa2008> i wanna to indreas my root partion space
<erUSUL> alteregoa: no true... a heavily modified and specific distribution booted on a eeepc on 5 seconds with a 2.6.27-rc kernel ....
<geirha> thomc: what filesystems are you copying from/to?
<Pici> bahaa2008: You'd need to boot with the liveCD and use gparted to resize the partition.
<aSpadaS> seLamýN aLeykum.
<ortsvorsteher> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<thomc> geirha: windows ntfs to ubuntu ext3
<aSpadaS> thaNk you
<Freakin_Busy> Pici, i understand the desire not to give someone complete root access.. but it is possible?
<thomc> geirha: scratch that... ntfs to fat32
<erUSUL> !rootshell | Freakin_Busy
<ubottu> Freakin_Busy: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<rsc-> ouch, fat32 :(
<Pici> Freakin_Busy: Its possible, but we do not reccomend or support it.
<geirha> thomc: I think there's an issue with copying to fat32 with samba, with a limit of 2GB per file
<bahaa2008> the problem is i instlled ubuntu as wopy
<Freakin_Busy> Pici,  yea... well my support comes in the form of a live cd install
<Firebirdy> geirha: isn't it 4 GB?
<thomc> geirha: these are only 700mb files
<geirha> thomc: could you try sharing an ext3 folder and see if you get to copy a large file to it?
<thomc> geirha: yes, two secs
<Freakin_Busy> gotta  learn somewhere (o;
<bahaa2008> Pici
<bahaa2008> the problem is i instlled ubuntu as wopy
<Pici> bahaa2008: I'm guessing you mean Wubi, and in that case I'm not sure how you would reparition.  Try asking the entire channel.
<geirha> thomc: Hm, 700M shouldn't be a problem :/
<bahaa2008> yup
<Prose> asking about a weird problem again: on a samba share, windows and linux machines are connected. Everything works fine from the Windows machine. From the linux box however, I can copy files and create folders but cannot copy folders with files in them.
<thomc> geirha: that's what i thought - but it seems there's no problem copying to an ext3 share.
<bahaa2008> How to repartion root partion in Wubi installtion knowing that i removed windows files :(
<Painkiller_> please a disquete bootable for do boot from harddisk
<Painkiller_> i need :)
<gharz> guys, when i run iptables -L i can see a lot of duplicate entries? i would appreciate if you can help me analyze the situation and on the first line it says state INVALID... http://paste.ubuntu.com/53496/
<geirha> thomc: Well, FAT32 should handle up to 2TB files IIRC, so it sounds like a bug in samba. If you have the time, it would be nice if you reported that as a bug at launchapd
<geirha> thomc: launchpad I mean
<gharz> :(
<thomc> geirha: ok thanks - google search throws up others with a similar problem, but if there's not a solution to be found, i'll report
<erUSUL> geirha: fat32 has a filesize limit og (4GB -1) you may have confusez filesize with filesystem size
<adv> damn anyone knows how to get ms notebook 5000 mouse to have scrolling?
<geirha> erUSUL: Ah, indeed, wikipedia concur
<fghnfnjfhe> list
<erUSUL> mike1504: any progress ?
<mike1504> erUSUL i cannot get the command to work.I continue to get command not found.  I installed smartmontools at someone's request an hour ago I it ran under /dev/sdb2  the return was overall health self assesment test passed
<erUSUL> e2fsck
<niwa> XUBUNTU rocks if I do say so myself
<mike1504> erUSUL  it used sudo e2fsk -fvn /dev/sdb2
<Radit> hi.. i'm using apache+php+mysql, and installed joomla, the joomla directories are owned by "www-data" i went to the user settings, but couldn't find the name or group called "www-data" so i tried to create a user by that name, but i'm given an error "user name www-data already exists -- please select a different name", how do i correct this? please help..
<mike1504> erUSUL do I need to install something to have access to e2fsk from the live cd?
<erUSUL> mike1504: e2fsprogs is the package name
<mike1504> erUSUL I will add
<fe> for configuring my mouse does it make a difference if i ctrl-alt-bkspace or restart?
<geirha> Radit: I think I've seen a bug on that on launchpad. You can do « sudo adduser username www-data » in a terminal to add username to that group though.
<mike1504> erUSUL it is already installed, but i am doing reinstall and will try again
<Radit> geirha: i tried it, it returns the same error :-(
<`Chris> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arooni________a> what is the best compression (ends up in smallest file) ?  .tar.gz?  something else?
<`Chris> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mike1504> erUSUL the exact error is sudo: e2fsk: command not found
<erUSUL> arooni________a: 7z or rar (nonfree)
<liza0_> so you  guys decided to hang up the joystick and decide to do some serious work in linux (application development,system programming,etc..)?
<erUSUL> mike1504: is e2fsck no e2fsk (note the extra c)
<geirha> Radit: Oh, then I might have misinterpreted. What exactly is the user ownership and group ownership?
<adv> ub
<zimbres> hi, Does the xport commad works inside a script? My script is not exporting variables althou it is runnng other commands.
<smokeytheman> hey guys
<Radit> geirha: their owned by www-data
<mike1504> erUSUL thanks, sometimes I can't read well.  it is now running pass 1 checking inodes, blocks and sizes
<geirha> Radit: That's user ownership or group ownership or both?
<erUSUL> mike1504: no problem...
<smokeytheman> uh
<smokeytheman> is there a help channel?
<break-free> this would be it
<badfish> this is the ubuntu help channel
<Radit> geirha: both are owned by www-data
<smokeytheman> oh, cool
<Igramul> Hi, how can I list the files of an installed package with the apt-toolset?
<geirha> zimbres: export sets variables in the current shell, and the current shell inside a script, is the shell spawned to run that script ... so you can't use export in a script and expect it to set variables in the parent shell.
<smokeytheman> how do i change the fact that when i move my cursor out of the window the foucus changes windows
<smokeytheman> in kubuntu
<mike1504> erUSUL I pasted output at paste.ubuntu.com/53506 It looks ok to me
<geirha> Radit: Right, and you want to add your user to the www-data group, right?
<bahaa2008> How to repartion root partion in Wubi installtion knowing that i removed windows files :(
<geirha> Radit: Does « grep www-data: /etc/group » show your username?
<zimbres> geirha, What file do i have to change in order to export variables automatically during boot?
<geirha> zimbres: for all users or just one user?
<hardcorelinux> zimbres, put them in /etc/profile
<mike1504> erUSUL here is a link to explain more in detail what i remember happening http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5887676#post5887676
<J_P> hi all
<erUSUL> mike1504: yep it looks ok now do "sudo e2fsck -fckpv /dev/sdb2"
<Cheeky> just out of curiosity does .. firefox .. slow down or crash .. when you try switching tabs  .. its been happening to me lately all my other programs seem to be working fine could any one give me some insight to why its happening ?
<J_P> Where I find the new features of ubuntu desktop 8.10 ? like as new version of gnome, openoffice and so one ?
<zimbres> geirha, hardcorelinux, thanks
<xmagixx> when i install with apt-get install it doesnt make shortcuts in programs, way to fix this ? on my other machine it does
<erUSUL> mike1504: that comes does repair the filesystem. then try to reboot into your hd install to see if the issue is corrected
<erUSUL> that command*
<geirha> J_P: Try asking in that in #ubuntu+1
<smokeytheman> how do you make a space in the command line
<smokeytheman> ?
<mike1504> erUSUL how long should the repair take?  I have on carriage return on the terminal now by the machine and a blinking cursor
<smokeytheman> loveys
<smokeytheman> lol
<geirha> smokeytheman: What do you mean exactly? You need to cd into a directory with spaces? if so, put "" around the directory
<msh> What's the default port of posgres?
<geirha> msh: grep postgres /etc/services
<msh> thanks
<amanulla> how to install packages from tar.gz files
<amanulla> any one pplsssss
<maniheer> amanulla, again???
<maniheer> :P
<amanulla> aniheer:again means?
<hardcorelinux> amanulla, what is in it, source code?, some other installer?
<amanulla> aniheermanulla, again??? means?
<geirha> amanulla: decompress it and read any README and INSTALL files it contains
<hardcorelinux> amanulla, tar -zxvf <tar.gz-filename>
<maniheer> amanulla, wants to install packages offline
<amanulla> ardcorelinux:i have bought a cd ofdeveloperiq it contains some packages
<smokeytheman> when i try to force my drive to mount i just get mount's usage
<jerbear> is there a way to specify in apt's sources.list that you only want to get certain packages from a repo?
<rroblak> Hi all
<LjL> jerbear: no
<rroblak> I was just notified by my server host that my servers are using a ton of bandwidth
<LjL> jerbear: why would you do that anyway?
<hardcorelinux> amanulla, ok just take each tar.gz, unpack it(tar -zxvf) read instructions and proceed
<geirha> amanulla: You should check if the packages are in the repositories first
<rroblak> As far as I know, we're only serving a few websites on our apache servers
<boliar> #ubuntu-bg
<jerbear> LjL: b/c there's a ppa that i only want to get a specific package from
<clearscreen> Hi, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg complains about "xserver-xorg/config/display/modes" not being set.. anyone able to point me in the right direction? I'm growing desperate :(
<amanulla> hardcorelinux:i have that files on cd now
<amanulla> shall i need to copy them to hdd
<amanulla> and use that command
<amanulla> tar -zxvf <tar.gz-filename>
<LjL> jerbear: then download that specific package and install it with gdebi or dpkg
<rroblak> Is there some tool I can use to determine what is consuming all of this bandwidth?
<FloodBot1> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlabamaHit> Hi there everyone.
<smokeytheman> and
<smokeytheman> Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<smokeytheman>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<jerbear> LjL: yes, but then it's not kept up-to-date
<Cheeky> could anyone tell me what .chm .. means .. ?
<clearscreen> it's a windows help file
<clearscreen> :P
<LjL> amanulla: when Ubottu tells you not to flood, you're meant to follow his advice
<geirha> jerbear: You can use « aptitude download package » to download the deb without installing
<amanulla> LjL;ok
<hardcorelinux> smokeytheman, FF3/FF2?
<clearscreen> Hi, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg complains about "xserver-xorg/config/display/modes" not being set.. anyone able to point me in the right direction? it results in not being able to create a proper xorg.conf file which makes X unable to be started
<LjL> jerbear: true, anyway the problem is that repository also contains some other packages that you *have* installed and want to keep using from another repository?
<AlabamaHit> I just wanted to jump in here and say I am testing out 8.10 x64 and all I can say is WOW...its super fast compared to 8.04....
<jerbear> LjL: correct
<maniheer> ...
<smokeytheman> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/External Drive -o force"
<LjL> jerbear: you can probably use pinning but you're a bit on your own
<`Chris> Hello is there an #Ubuntu channel op here? I have a slight security issue with ubottu
<katan>  hi all  alove you
<LjL> !pinning > jerbear    (jerbear, see the private message from Ubotu) the guide was terribly outdated and/or plain wrong last time i checked
<ubottu> jerbear, please see my private message
<LjL> `Chris: join #ubuntu-ops
<clearscreen> Ok nobody wants to help me.. Can you guys at least point me to an irc channel where I could get help installing xserver?
<kane77> why o why is everyone neglecting 64bit platform?
<`Chris> Ok thanks LjL
<jerbear> LjL: thanks
<smokeytheman> when i try to tab to External Drive its not there
<smokeytheman> so its it located somewhere else?
<AlabamaHit> kane77: I'm usering 64 bit.....
<hardcorelinux> smokeytheman, do a 'mount' and see what is mounted
<smokeytheman> im trying to mount it
<geirha> smokeytheman: Put "" around the mountpoint so the space gets preserved ... «  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 "/media/External Drive" »
<kane77> AlabamaHit, me too. I meant why software authors are neglecting it.. And now I mean google and their GWT, it just doesn't work with 64-bit JVM :(
<AlabamaHit> oh....
<geirha> smokeytheman: and the directory you want to mount to must exist
<usuario_> joao
<smokeytheman> it does not exist but thats what it is named in the error message
<hardcorelinux> smokeytheman, keep it simple - sudo mkdir /media/edisk; mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/edisk -o force
<mgolisch> heya ppl
<mgolisch> is there some way to alter the default chroot behavior in the initrd?
<mgolisch> say id like to not chroot into the root of the root partition but a folder under that
<geirha> smokeytheman: Ah, the error says it wasn't cleanly mounted?
<mgolisch> is that possible?
<irated> Why does ubuntu have nobody with shell access
<irated> ?
<geirha> smokeytheman: unmounted I mean
<irated> sh**
<[Solaris]> silly question how you execute bash script?
<maniheer> sh file.sh
<maniheer> sh file
<geirha> [Solaris]: bash the-script-name
<jerbear> is there a way to specify a pin value for a specific repo and package?
<Basem> can i install ubuntu on 2.5 GB?
<AlabamaHit> Does installing the ubuntu-restricted-extras make it where I can play my DVDs?
<geirha> [Solaris]: or make it executable via nautilus or with « chmod +x the-script-name » and run it with « ./the-script-name » (or double click it in nautilus)
<mgolisch> Basem: i guess you can, but no idea if the default gnome installation will fit into that
<Prose> anyone know of a way to stop keyring for prompting for password ? PAM-keyring doesn't seem to work with auto-logon
<smokeytheman>  yeah, it says it was not safely removed in windows
<pratap> halo
<amorphous_> for what reason would a printer not show up in localhost:631 for installation even though it's recognised in lsusb?
<smokeytheman> which it wasn't
<peepsalot> is there anywhere I can get a package for subversion 1.5 for hardy?
<geirha> maniheer: sh file will execute it as sh, not bash. It will most likely fail if it's a bash script ...
<irated> Im not talking about about shing a script
<maniheer> geirha, i was just saying random things :)
<irated> im talking about
<irated> nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/nonexistent:/bin/sh
<irated> that
<FloodBot1> irated: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<irated> Why the hell does it have access to /bin/sh
<mgolisch> irated: why not?
<adv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935265 <-- i need *help* with this
<smokeytheman> yay, it works
<smokeytheman> but i have a million more issues
<smokeytheman> well acutally just one, i have 64x architecture and i cant get flash to install
<KillGuta> anyone know how to disable ALT+RMB?
<irated> mgolisch: lets say you run a script with out suPHP running you will then be able to change the password to whatever and the account is not locked out so you can then ssh in
<Guest88512> hi
<amanulla> if i want to install all the packages ata a time in a folder any commands?
<amorphous_> why do i have to use 'dbus-launch' to get apps running in hardy?
<mgolisch> irated: ?
<irated> mgolisch: its a security issue
<irated> lets just say that
<mgolisch> irated: does apache realy run as nobody?
<irated> pm me for details
<KillGuta> ﻿anyone know how to disable ALT+RMB?
<geirha> irated: only root can set a password on that user
<mgolisch> doesnt it use www-data like in debian?
<irated> geirha: or its self
<irated> mgolisch: thats what i thought
<irated> but from what someone else was telling me
<irated> for cgi scripts
<geirha> irated: no, if a user wants to change password, he needs to know the current password ...
<irated> it uses nobody
<irated> unless a script gets ran as nobdy
<irated> creating this
<Prose> okay my first two problems weren't entertaining enough, here's a third one
<peppo> has anyone tried rhythmbox_0.11.6svn20080903-0ubuntu2~ppa1_i386.deb on Ubuntu 8.04? CD burnning won't work (claims it can't pause playback), a bug I've not seen mentioned anywhere. likely it's because it's running on .04. anyone else tried it on .04 and tried to burn a CD?
<nate_> Can someone please tell my why I'm getting this error everytime i log onto my computer. (and possible how i can fix it)
<Prose> anyone way to bind a keyboard shortcut to a script besuides xbing-conf?
<geirha> irated: and since there isn't a password on nobody allready, it's impossible for user nobody to change password
<Rob125> Okay, strange issue. gedit doesn't run (ps aux shows it there, but no windows appear). I get sys:1: Warning: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed as an error when I try to run from terminal.
<ompaul> Prose, consider System Preferences Keyboard shortcuts
<Rob125> And gedit runs when I'm root, too, to make things more confusing.
<nate_> Users $HOME /.dmrc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writeable by other users
<irated> heh
<irated> wow to you geirha
<adv> how do i enable compiz in ubuntu heron?
<ompaul> !compiz | adv
<ubottu> adv: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MetalNate> #ubuntuforums-beginners
<Prose> ompaul: but I can't figure out how to actually add something new, you can only edit old actions
<MetalNate> sorry
<nate_> anyone have a clue why i get that error on log in?
<ompaul> Prose, this comes with a health warning "you may regret this" however you can do this to find out how to do it other ways, start a terminal, in there type gconf-editor, in there hit help scroll down you will find it all there, note you can break things that is the warning (twice)
<Pretto> nate_, i think you have  the  solution in  your description of the error
<Rob125> Prose: you can do it in gconf-editor, yeah; there's a way to map key shortcuts to programs, so if you make your script a+x it should work.
<Adylas> Hello ! I got an Hardy install that is unable to use the "GDM Chooser" but works fine via command line "X -query hostname". Someone has a clue ^
<geirha> nate_: I'm guessing your out of disk space on /home
<ompaul> nate_, ctrl+alt+f1 and log in as yourself, in there rm .dmrc  -
<nate_> no
<nate_>  i have 77 gb free
<nate_> i used disk analyzer
<Pretto> looks like the  folder is owned by someone else
<Prose> ompaul, Rob125 I'll take a look at gconf-editor then
<DSpair> Dear GOD I hate Windows.
<nate_> yeah, winblows does suck :)
<Prose> DSpair: you dont have a whole family being addicted to it
<nate_> haha
<Rob125> You can at least say that Windows breaks predictably.
<ompaul> that is offtopic please leave it at the door, this is a useful place :) it is free of that
<DSpair> Our terminal servers are "forgetting" their computer names and re-registering in DNS with the wrong host names!!!
<Cheeky> where is my desktop images folder?>
<ompaul> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sweetgum1> how can i set the root password from terminal now that i've logged in with sudo su?
<nate_> well nobody would help me with my other problem :/
<ompaul> !root | sweetgum1
<ubottu> sweetgum1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DSpair> ompaul, Been there, wasted that time. Useless morons. I just came here to relax for a while.
<ompaul> sweetgum1, that page will tell you what you want to know
<ompaul> DSpair, it is however offtopic for here ;-)
<histo> Cheeky: What do you mean where your wallpaper is stored?
<sweetgum1> ompaul: it recommends i ask, i want to modify my grub menu.lst file so i can boot a new kernel.bin file, how can i do this?
<DSpair> ompaul, I was just venting for a second. It is not my intent to continue on that train of thought.
<DSpair> In fact, anyone know where I can get Ubuntu packages for the new GIMP release?
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | DSpair
<ubottu> DSpair: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<DSpair> ompaul, Master of stating the obvious today, aren't we?!?!
<histo> DSpair: you can get them from synaptic
<liza0_> des ubuntu support interaction with APC power backup systems ?
<DSpair> histo, No, you cannot.
<sweetgum1> how can i modify my menu.lst without logging in as root?
<histo> DSpair: You can download them but if you don't want to I can't help you.
<ompaul> DSpair, I have been here since late 04 so I kind of know it
<DSpair> I guess I'll just compile from source tonight.
<liza0_> des=>does
<geirha> DSpair: getdeb.net might have it
<DSpair> geirha, I'll check. Thanks.
<mgolisch> any experts around? i search for a way to tell initramfs to chroot into a subdirectory of the actual root filesystem
<mgolisch> any ideas?
<Cheeky> histo: i downloaded a new wallpaper i needto know where toput the file in so i can set it as my wallpaper .. rather than just clicking the file and making it my background
<DSpair> ompaul, I know the feeling. I've been using some form of Debian since 1997.
<histo> DSpair: well you could just sudo apititude download gimp
<ompaul> sweetgum1, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<histo> DSpair: and it would download the debs.
<histo> DSpair: or there is packages.ubuntu.com
<DSpair> histo, No, you cannot. The 2.6.0 source code is not in the repository yet.
<hardcorelinux> mgolisch, look at real_root kernel param(just guessing here)
<katan> hi im her
<shepherd> thats it, windows is going back in......................................................
<histo> DSpair: Well then you need to change your question.
<ompaul> shepherd, see you again some time
<shepherd> i still have ubuntu on my labtop
<histo> DSpair: you asked where you can get the debs for gimp.  IF you want a up to date release you can try getdeb.net
<shepherd> becuase i dont need my labtop to do useful things
<shepherd> #chemistry
<sidny4> Under Session Options I checked Automatically remember running... I have unchecked that but it is still opening programs that I have since then unchecked from the startup list. How do I make it forget about what it has previously saved?
<adv> where does ubuntu put the jdk?
<jewbilee> Hello, I just installed 8.04 and according to the hardware drivers, I have enabled the restricted NVidia driver.  However, I cannot get enhanced desktop effects to enable, what do I do?
<adv> wich path?
<adv> which*
<DSpair> adv, /usr/lib/jvm
<thomc> geirha: sorry to return to this - the files weren't 700mb, but 1.3gb and 2.2gb respectively. the 1.3gb copied successfully via samba to a fat32 volume, but not the 2.2gb (although that did copy to an ext3 share), so it would seem samba + files >2gb + fat32 ain't a good combo
<ccrandall> q
<ccrandall> exit
<erUSUL> mike1504: sorry was away for a moment... should long more or less like the first check afaics
<codazoda> Hi.  Does anyone here know how to use xsendkeys?  All the docs simply say "xsendkeys a" will send "a" to X.  But, I'm trying "sleep 3; xsendkeys a" in a bash window then switching focus to an editor, and the "a" never shows up.  Do I miss understand?
<Radit> ﻿﻿an someone help me? i used sudo vigr, then accidentally changed sudo to sudo asfasfdsudo then pressed ctrl+z, now when i run sudo vigr, it stalls for about 5 seconds then displays these error messages: "vigr: Couldn't lock file: Interrupted system call" "vigr: /etc/group is unchanged". Then i tried to add a user with gpassword and it displayed the same error
<Astral_Projectio> hi
<tim167> hi i enabled the hardware acceleration for my ATI video card and now i get a blank image after reboot, how do i fix this ?
<Astral_Projectio> can someone tell me can nm-applet work with ndiswrapper drivers?
<codazoda> tim167: Do you mean, how do you remove the acceleration you added?
<sotec_prod> Question: I'm running Hardy. I need to run Windows virtually so that I can use the Zune software. Drag and Drop between OS's would be really nice, but not required. What's the best Virtual program for this?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<tim167> codazoda: preferably how to make accel work, but if not how to remove yes
<Astral_Projectio> anyone?
<codazoda> tim167: For example, pressing ALT-F1 will get you to a text console where you could undo the damage, then reboot.
<test> Astral_Projectio: if you think you can fly you better not try
<tim167> codazoda: yes i am poking in xorg.conf, but not sure what to change it to
<sotec_prod> I know my choices erUSUL, but thank you. I want the best one for a simple task. I've used VMware plenty of times. Is that the easiest setup?
<delire> test: somehow an irony in that your nick is 'test'
<_Guma> I just booted into LiveCD 8.10 Beta and my second card driving third monitor is not working. I see it in dmsg. But I can't enable the third display. Both cards are ATI Radion HD3650
<erUSUL> sotec_prod: then stick with vmware if you know it
<codazoda> tim167: OK. I have no tips for actually getting it to work.  I use nvidia.
<_Guma> Any one has idea about how to fix this
<Pici> _Guma: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<codazoda> No idea's on how to use xsendkeys?
<DSpair> Astral_Projectio, Yes, nm-applet can handle ndis-wrapper drivers. Once the ndis-wrapper drivers are loaded, it appears to be a standard network adapter and all Ubuntu programs will deal with it as such.
<DSpair> codazoda, I've tried a number of times with no luck.
<Astral_Projectio> DSpair, but it wont search my wireless networks
<Astral_Projectio> im connected on wlan right now with ndiswrapper but nm-applet wont scan
<codazoda> DSpair: Interesting.  Me too.  Odd that the docs just kinda seem like what I want, but nothing happens. Maybe I'll email the author and hope for the best....
<DSpair> Astral_Projectio, Hmmm .  .  . Is your user a member of the proper groups for access to the network manager?
<delire> Astral_Projectio: have you 'ifconfig <nic> up'?
<hardcorelinux> Astral_Projectio, do a rmmod ndiswrapper, 'dmesg', then modprobe ndiswrapper and 'dmesg' see if any errors are popping out
<Astral_Projectio> delire, is that equivallent to ifup?
<kao> last time i  had download the medwifi but it doesn't work how do i do?
<dooglus> is it safe to upgrade to the new beta thingumy?
<AlabamaHit> Got Java and flash working on 64bit 8.10 :) works Great
<delire> Astral_Projectio: i believe so, though i've never used either, preferring ifconfig and dhclient
<DSpair> Astral_Projectio, Not exactly. ifup is a special wrapper script. ifconfig actually talks directly to the kernel.
<AlabamaHit> very nice work on the Build and thanks for it :)
<patyre> oi uillas
<Astral_Projectio> i did ifconfig wlan0 up
<Astral_Projectio> but nothing happens
<uillaspa> oi pate
<Astral_Projectio> gotta go now talk to u later
<Astral_Projectio> thanks anyway
<knivmakkara> is it possible to pass an array of arguments to a function expecting for example 3 args?
<uillaspa> ja sabe qm é
<UniCore> hello
<patyre> nao
<patyre> quero saber
<uillaspa> vc pasou por eli hoge
<UniCore> patyre,
<patyre> e Roque ?
<amanulla> can i access other linux installed on same system
<uillaspa> ñ
<patyre> quem e?
<UniCore> hola
<magnetron> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<UniCore> ok magnetron  don't worry
<magnetron> just a friendly reminder, UniCore
<uillaspa> ja ja vc vai saber
<sweetgum> could someone remind me how to modify menu.lst again?
<adv> how can i do the compiz cube thing?
<UniCore> I have a laptop, Compaq C790 Presario (by HP) and I can't adjust the brightness on the screen to save energy
<patyre> ha q nada fala logo quem e?
<adv> i have it installed i just dont know which hotkey triggers it
<DSpair> adv, Install the Compiz Config MAnager
<patyre> estou curiosa
<adv> DSpair: i have it
<hardcorelinux> sweetgum, sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<xomp> adv, CTRL+ALT+MOUSE1
<chriskelly> hi all. I've got ubuntu set up with wireless and lan working but when I disconnect lan cable wireless and lan are no longer reachable. I have to put network cable back and run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to get the network running. Anyone know how I can get the wireless working without having the lan plugged in?
<sweetgum> hardcorelinux: in a text editor a better way pls?
<uillaspa> a coriossedade matou o gato
<adv> what ois mouse1
<DSpair> adv, Then, under the "System" menu, select "Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effect Settings"
<UniCore> Ubuntu says my monitor can't do it
<techsupport> i installed samba and wat , and none of the links work withing swat
<techsupport> get error 401
<xomp> adv, your left-click button on the mouse...
<propietario> xopa
<adv> DSpair: i know that. next.
<patyre> ele vai estar nesse curso de agora?
<uillaspa> cade ñ ta mas com aqueli cara mas ñ?
<techsupport> error 404
<sweetgum> hardcorelinux: have another method?
<DSpair> adv, Uncheck "Desktop Wall" and check "Desktop Cube" and "Rotate Cube"
<uillaspa> ñ sei
<propietario> no dont belive
<adv> xomp: it doesnt work
<patyre> nao
<sweetgum> hardcorelinux: vi bugs me!
<patyre> terminei
<xomp> adv, then you must check "Desktop Cube" in CCSM.
<sledge> ive got dual boot setup right now with ubuntu and windows vista, i just got my XP dvd in the mail, what happens if i pop that in and install on the windows partition, is it going to whipe out my grub boot loader?
<klinacz> hi
<uillaspa> cAde sua colega ta retada aimda?
<adv> xomp: i have it enabled
<xomp> adv, do you have Rotate Cube enabled as well?
<adv> it says control alt down
<OltreIrc`5093> salve
<OltreIrc`5093> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<patyre> ta nesse estante eu molhei ela na casa de Gilca
<erUSUL> sledge: yep it will wipe it and you will have to reinstall it
<erUSUL> !grub | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sweetgum> can anyone tell me how to edit menu.lst in a text editor without logging in as root?
<erUSUL> !pt | patyre
<ubottu> patyre: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> !pt | uillaspa
<ubottu> uillaspa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sweetgum> erUSUL: how can i edit menu.lst without logging in as root in a text editor?
<adv> xomp: ah it worked but i only have 2 workspaces
<sweetgum> ompaul: can you tell me that answer again pls? how to edit menu.lst?
<erUSUL> sweetgum: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sweetgum> erusul: thanks!
<uillaspa> ela mim humilhou duas  vezes
<ompaul> sweetgum1, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<patyre> como
<uillaspa> foi a maior asuação com os meninos
<xomp> adv, you can enable more workspaces by right clicking the workspace switcher in your taskbar, set it to have 4 desktops and the cube will show
<ompaul> !es | uillaspa
<ubottu> uillaspa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> uillaspa: stop the offtopic. This is not the apropiate channel
<techsupport> anyone ? i cant browse my configuration files using swat
<erUSUL> ompaul: is portuguese
<Nemo^^> irc.darksin.net
<ompaul> erUSUL, ahh sorry
<patyre> vc ficuo chatiado com ela.
<ompaul> !pt | uillaspa
<ubottu> uillaspa: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<uillaspa> em um pontyo foi mas
<uillaspa> eu sei q ela ñ qs fazer isso
<techsupport> i have been on this for the past 3 days, can someone help me please ?
<erUSUL> ompaul: already done that.... they are ignoring us. and is offtopic (i'm galician i can understand portuguese pretty well)
<ompaul> erUSUL, ack
<ompaul> erUSUL, pm if I may
<erUSUL> ok
<adv> xomp: how can i drag the edge of the window and make it elastic
<Freakin_Busy> ummm... how do i remove an old RSA host key and add the new one?
<fla> good evening!!
<fla> i dunno know!!!
<fla> i'm italian
<xomp> adv, I think that's wobbly windows. Do you have that enabled?
<fla> ..
<delire> Freakin_Busy: look in ~/.ssh and delete the id_dsa and/or id_rsa keys
<fla> what of interesting in this chat?
<delire> Freakin_Busy: but you don't need to, just generate new keys.
<hardcorelinux> fla, Ubuntu :D
<delire> Freakin_Busy: ssh-keygen
<Freakin_Busy> ty delire
<msh> How do I open an RAR archive? any package to be installed?
<msh> or library etc?
<erUSUL> !rar > msh
<ubottu> msh, please see my private message
<delire> msh: proprietary app called unrar.
<Freakin_Busy> umm.. delire what do i save the new key file as?
<delire> Freakin_Busy: it should be autogenerated
<delire> Freakin_Busy: if not, choose defaults
<msh> thanks guys!
<ompaul> Freakin_Busy, cd .ssh; rm * ; ssh-keygen -t rsa ; scp id-rsa.pub user@remote:/home/user/.ssh/othermachine.pub ; ssh -C user@remote ; cd .ssh ; cat othermachine.pub >> authorized_keys   note if you only have one key in there and want to overwrite it ; cat othermachine.pub  > authorized_keys
<techsupport> anyone ?
<xomp> !anyone > techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport, please see my private message
<xomp> I wish Gnome would highlight the last folder browsed :(
<luis08> hi! what's the latex code for "º"?
<Pici> luis08: try #latex
<Oxygenfa1> Hey, why is ubuntu really slow and choppy any time I do anything internet related ? Downloads, browsing, torrents, ftp ...
<luis08> Pici, nobody answers me ='(
<sledge> How do i install vm
<sledge> vmware
<sledge> IN UBUNTU
<erUSUL> !vmware | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<sledge> eru
<sledge> erUSUL:  can i just install the CD that way
<sledge> ?
<xomp> !enter | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> sledge: what cd ?
<mike1504> erUSUL it failed to boot I still get the same stuff.  Is there a way to log the boot output and then reboot to the cd and paste it the paste.ubuntu?
<sledge> Microsoft XP professional x64 edition
<sledge> i just got the cd in the mail
<Freakin_Busy> ompaul, for this command ; scp id-rsa.pub user@remote:/home/user/.ssh/othermachine.pub   <--- what do i enter as othermachine.pub?
<Pici> sledge: Are you trying to install Windows XP inside Ubuntu or the other way around?
<Oxygenfa1> FIrefox times out and stuff ... HMmmm
<sledge> pici dualboot i guess
<hardcorelinux> mike1504, the logs, from the CD just mount your /var and access the log the logs must be there
<erUSUL> mike1504: well if the fs is ro logs can not be writting so you can not save them... you can boot without "quiet" and "splash" boot options to see more msgs
<phenom> Guys/gals, how do you change the default codec to view video files when you enter a directory in nautilus?
<sledge> Pici:  can i just clean out the windows partition and then run the XP cd in the VMWare?
<luis08> hi! what's the latex code for the "º" symbol?
<erUSUL> !boot | mike1504
<ubottu> mike1504: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<phenom> to preview* I should say
<mike1504> erUSUL how do i set those options?
<JasonWoof> I deleted my /etc/rc2.d/S*dbus
<JasonWoof> what's the number it's supposed to have?
<Freakin_Busy> n/m figured it out..
<erUSUL> mike1504: see the page ubottu give you
<erUSUL> mike1504: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<JasonWoof> now that I upgraded to Intrepid, X won't read my keyboard anymore without dbus
<hardcorelinux> JasonWoof, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2008-10-03 01:11 S12dbus -> ../init.d/dbus
<JasonWoof> hardcorelinux: 12! thanks :)
<warinthepocket> spacebarnoexist!
<sledge> erUSUL:  what if i resize my ubuntu partition to use my whole harddrive, then run the CD in the VMware and install it that way?
<Oxygenfa1> Why is my system sluggish when the internet is in use ?
<ompaul> !nickspam | MECORTO
<ubottu> MECORTO: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<MECORTO> sorry
<Oxygenfa1> THere is no point in having ubuntu if I can't download something and work on something else.
<techsupport> following these instructions right now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<hardcorelinux> Oxygenfa1, run "powertop" and see system subsytem usage
<techsupport> after installing swat - sudo nano /etc/xinetd.d/swat is empty, and i need to configure it , and it does not exist
<JasonWoof> Oxygenfa1: maybe try running a realtime kernel? (in the package manager, these look like linux-image.....-rt
<belkinhelp2> how do i find out my kernel version?
<JasonWoof> belkinhelp2: uname -a
<belkinhelp2> thanks
<flithm> hey everyone... anyone know how you can remove the window decorations / border for a given window in gnome (with its default wm)?
<kansan> it seems when using scp, i must already know the path name to the file i want to grab (no auto completing), is this right?  if so, say i'm in ~/foo/bar ... and i want to get the absolute path name to the file: foobar.txt within this directory... how should i do this?
<Oxygenfa1> DLing power top, but I have dual 1.9 amd 3gigs of ram :)    Jason woof I'll check online how to try realtime kernal
<geirha> flithm: I don't think metacity has that option
<warinthepocket> nospacebarwhatcanido?
<flithm> geirha: lame!
<ompaul> warinthepocket, get a new keyboard funny how you joined here then
<geirha> flithm: Kindof, I miss that feature too, used to use fluxbox before I started using ubuntu :/
<flithm> geirha: I wonder if there's a standalone tool you can use that alters window properties.  I know metacity can do it if a program sets a flag programmatically, so it must be possible
<warinthepocket> ompaul: keyboardworkfineinxp
<glyph_> hello
<warinthepocket> rlynewkb
<afeijo> I have a few email server problems, can I ask it here or there is a better channel to that?
<warinthepocket> ompaul: iheardsomeonehadsameissuefewdayago
<glyph_> I know how to create my own LiveCD and boot it from  pen-drive. what should I do  if I need certain folders' changes to be saved between reboots?
<JasonWoof> Oxygenfa1: Settings -> System -> synaptic package manager
<ompaul> warinthepocket,  fine go look at the logs I'll get the bot to message you
<JasonWoof> Oxygenfa1:use that to install linux-image-rt
<afeijo> how to enable postfix smtp?
<JasonWoof> Oxygenfa1: then reboot
<tritium> !postfix | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<roch_> is there a reason why flash randomly stops working in firefox?
<glyph_> plugin crashes
<glyph_> that's why
<warinthepocket> ubottunohelp
<jparis> Hello!!!
<roch_> is a restart the only solution?
<warinthepocket> roch_: whynotrestart?
<glyph_> probably yes
<roch_> it gets annoying every 2 minutes lol
<warinthepocket> roch_: restartformovemouseinmyhomecountry
<techsupport> after installing swat, i cant locate /etc/xinetd.d/swat file to configure it, dont know what i'm doing wrong
<glyph_> even Chrome has to e restarted when flash crashes
<w0ls0n> can someone tell me how I can run vmware server on ubuntu?
<roch_> sometimes i get away with refreshing
<HappyHater> techsupport, run 'whereis swat'
<glyph_> wait, I've came here because _I'm_ having a question...
<Kl4m> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<belkinhelp2> i need some help with my sound card
<belkinhelp2> when i run a sound test i get this error
<belkinhelp2> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<warinthepocket> ompaul: noworkinxkeyboardnoworkinxbutdoinconsole?
<belkinhelp2> anyone know how to troubleshoot sound card drivers?
<glyph_> so has anybody any experience creating own LiveCD?
<LjL> warinthepocket: let me guess, your problem is a broken space key
<warinthepocket> LjL: yes,tisaproblemihas
<Oxygenfa1> ok so Im downloading the realtime kernal right now. How would I load it up when its done ?
<warinthepocket> LjL: irepootadinstall6time!
<sweetgum> can someone tell me why i receive errors like this when im trying to unpack the linux kernel tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/net/fec_8xx/fec_8xx-netta.c: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<sweetgum> ?
<leslieviljoen> strange how many broken space bar problems are cropping up these days :-)
<LjL> warinthepocket: well, look at something you can do in the meanwhile. the following is a space:
<warinthepocket> keyboardworkfine
<glyph_> use underscore,  Luke
<Kl4m> sweetgum: what command did you use
<LjL> warinthepocket: select it, hit ctrl+c, then paste it with ctrl+v, so we can more easily read what you type
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum: Are those subdirectories under your current directory?
<sweetgum> _biker_geek_: i don't understand the question, my current directory is /tmp
<warinthepocket> nomouse!itryawesomewmforfun
<warinthepocket> socannocopypaste
<warinthepocket> :(
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum:  So when ou run "tar xzvf..." your currently in the /tmp dir?
<tritium> warinthepocket: please stop that
<LjL> warinthepocket: there is no possible way you could have joined this channel with no space key *and* no mouse
<sweetgum> _biker_geek_: yes
<m0sh_pit> heel
<m0sh_pit> helo
<dforsyth> his space bar didnt work?
<LjL> dforsyth: it worked fine
<dforsyth> i definately had that same problem like 3 days ago...
<tritium> dforsyth: his judgement didnt' work
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum:  Perhaps it's a permissions issue.  Have you tried to do it w/sudo?
<leslieviljoen> dforsyth: haha
<dforsyth> no seriously
<dforsyth> i was in here asking about it
<sweetgum> _biker_geek_: it seems i've locked my self out of sudo, how can i reset the password
<crashflow> can I use openoffice 3.0 in 8.10 without too much hassle?
<leslieviljoen> dforsyth: and don't I remember the fun we had!
<dforsyth> i was missing a bunch of peices of xorg
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum:  I did the same not long ago.  If I remember correctly I had to reboot into single user mode and use the passwd command.  I had someone else walk me through it.
<mike1504> erUSUL ok I don't know if I did that correctly or not but I am back to trying to boot.  I get /etc/rc2.d/s10syslogd: 150: hown: permission denied as the first error line (total of 3 tries) then  *dling wacom setup  /etc/rc2.d/s10xserver-xorg-inpt-wacom: line 12: /bin/cat: permission denied  11 lines of this then * starting kernel log daemon...  /etc/rc2.d/s11klogd: 63: mkdir: permission denied  repeat line with 63: chown: permission denied  then mkfifo---it 
<sweetgum> _biker_geek_: ok, one second.
<glyph_> well, let's take it in another way
<dforsyth> so... you just banned a dude for a legit question if its happening to more than one person...
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum:  Perhaps this will help:  http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<LjL> dforsyth: i didn't ban him for saying his spacebar didn't work. i banned him for adding that his *mouse* also didn't work. those two things combined would make it *impossible* to join an irc channel
<dforsyth> LjL: tab complete?
<dforsyth> way to think that through, dude...
<LjL> dforsyth: tab complete?
<_biker_geek_> Is there any way to get command line access to a windows share mounted using "Connect to Server"?
<dforsyth> yeah, if you tab complete in a bunch of clients, its adds a space
<dforsyth> thats how i joined the channel a few days ago
<LjL> dforsyth, have you ever seen a client that tab completes the /join command?
<dforsyth> way to go man, now youve got some idiot out there saying keyboards dont work in linux
<dforsyth> LjL: irssi
<dforsyth> LOL
<daren> LjL, xchat
<dforsyth> dude, you suck
<dforsyth> lol
<LjL> dforsyth: you want a ban too?
<Fat> I am presently attempting to manipulate some file names using the rename command in the terminal and I am getting the error "Substitution pattern not terminated at (eval 1) line 2."  Anyone have any ideas as to what I soulld be looking for as all appears OK to me in the command (But then again/////)
<dforsyth> dont be mad because you jumped the gun
<dforsyth> mi nto trying to insult you
<dforsyth> im not*
<LjL> dforsyth: well, it looked like you were
<dforsyth> sorry
<sexywhore> i have a question about partitions
<daren> i wonder what the mouse has to do with anything if youre in a terminal..
<LjL> sexywhore: mind changing your nickname
<sexywhore> i do mind
<sexywhore> i have two partitions
<sexywhore> one is reiserFS
<LjL> sexywhore: ok, please change your nickname nevertheless
<sexywhore> the other the default windows one
<glyph_> consider the following line from my fstab: UUID=4656d480-898d-4ad6-afdc-d151f8309593 / ext3 noatime,defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<sexywhore> and
<sexywhore> the reiserFS partitions
<LjL> !enter | sexywhore
<ubottu> sexywhore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sexywhore> it killed the windows one
<sexywhore> IT KILLED THE WINDOWS ONE
<sexywhore> IT'S DEAD
<FloodBot1> sexywhore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeijo> ok, smtp working
<LjL> !caps | sexywhore
<ubottu> sexywhore: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<afeijo> I mess something!
<afeijo> my emails isnt been saved on Mailbox, its going to /var/mail/feijo
<afeijo> damn
<glyph_> is UUID constant across different computers?
<Moppa> i wan't to use grep recursivly to find a string within all files of a filetype
<Moppa> what is the syntax?
<afeijo> Moppa: fgrep -nir "string" *.type
<`Matir> glyph_, define "constant"
<Kl4m> glyph_: UUID is unique. anywhere.
<LjL> dforsyth: so can you tell me perhaps what was missing and how you fixed it, about the spacebar problem?
<_biker_geek_> glyph_: Unless they're authenticating from the same source, I don't believe so.
<mike1504> LJL I finally was able to run the smartctrl command while ago.  The drive passed.  Then I ran by ef2fsck with code erUSUL said would repair the file system.  It failed I still cannot boot
<`Matir> glyph_, you mean for filesystems?  if so, yes.
<dforsyth> LjL: i completely deinstalled and reinstalled xorg
<`Matir> glyph_, UUID is stored in the filesystem metadata
<dforsyth> but the weird part is it happened after a pretty fresh install
<Moppa> afeijo - the .nfo's are located in subdirs
<leslieviljoen> dforsyth: I still don't believe you. Call me a skeptic
<afeijo> Moppa: no problem
<afeijo> Moppa: test it
<Moppa> afeijo - get the error that there is no such file or dir
<dforsyth> dforsyth: fair enough, it was a weird problem
<_biker_geek_> Is there any way to get command line access to a windows share mounted using "Connect to Server"?
<dforsyth> erm leslieviljoen ^^
<sweetgum> _biker_geek_: bless the greats it worked! sudo
<_biker_geek_> sweetgum:  Right on!
<dforsyth> well back to class
<glyph_> `Matir, so it's safe to use this UUID on a pen-drive LiveCD?
<Moppa> afeijo - any other ideas?
<`Matir> glyph_, of the pen-drive itself?
<glyph_> yes
<afeijo> Moppa: here it is recursive, works for me
<Moppa> afeijo - not here :/
<glyph_> `Matir, let me explain it a bit more detailed
<alan> Ques - Anyone familiar with running Cheese?
<glyph_> `Matir,  basically I need to save certain folders between reboots
<Moppa> i wan't to use grep recursivly to find a string within all files of a filetype. the files are in subdirs. what is the syntax?
<glyph_> so I was thinking of creating several slices and tweaking /etc/fstab
<tanner_> Hello. I have just installed Ubuntu and I am having a problem with something. When I go to YouTube and play a video the video stops, audio continues then video seems to catch up but then the video and audio both get very choppy. Any suggestions? Thanks.
<Leviathan__> Tanner: You might ant to try the flash 10rc plugin
<kjetil1001> Help!! How to run a java (*.jnlp) file with cacao, that is, without installing comercial java??
<_biker_geek_> Sorry to keep repeating, but I really was hoping that /this/ was the time that I actually had  a question answered in this channel.  Is there any way to get command line access to a windows share mounted using "Connect to Server"?
<glyph_> `Matir, so should I use UUID in this case?
<Fat> Can anyone spot anything amiss with this "  rename -n s '(.*) /(.*) - (.*)\.(.*)/$1 $3 - $2.$4/'*  "
<glyph_> _biker_geek_, smbshare - is it what you looking for?
<leslieviljoen> LjL: the next guy claiming to have a dead space bar, you can perhaps suggest he go to menu->accessories->character map, and copy the space there
<tanner_> Leviathan: I installed the plugins that ubuntu searched for. They don't seem to work. I will try what you said. I can find that plugin in Synaptic?
<MarcC> how would I troubleshoot GTK apps not starting, but KDE apps working fine?
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<_biker_geek_> The drive is already 'mounted' at lease the folder appears on the desktop, but I don't know where the actual mount point is.
<mike1504> ubottu are you available to help me with the read-only file system problem I have?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<delire> _biker_geek_: type 'mount'
<guntbert> _biker_geek_: I'm not sure to understand what you want. what form of command line access?
<glyph_> _biker_geek_, sorry, my mistake. look for the smbclient
<`Matir> glyph_, should work fine
<sweetgum> how can i install ncurses-devel?
<altair_> how can i watch video on youtube server in ubuntu(Im new in using it)??thanks
<mc05w37> hey guys
<_biker_geek_> I'll need to apt-get smbclient and give it a try.  Thanks for the reply!
<glyph_> `Matir, even if I'll plug it in different machines?
<sweetgum> the ncurses libraries?
<delire> sweetgum: apt-cache search libncursesdevel
<delire> sweetgum: oops 'apt-cache search libncurses devel'
<LjL> leslieviljoen: thanks for the suggestion. although i'm sure they'll find a "reasonable" way to convince me they really cannot do it.
<linlin> hey
<delire> sweetgum: then 'sudo apt-get install <package name>'
<leslieviljoen> LjL: you need to go to view->by unicode block, then select 'all' on the left, then go to character 20 on the right with the cursor keys and press enter
<`Matir> glyph_, still the same UUID
<delire> sweetgum: (or just use synaptic and search for it)
<leslieviljoen> LjL: it's enough work to keep someone busy for a while
<sweetgum> delire: that doesn't return any results!
<delire> sweetgum: 'apt-cache search ncurses devel'
<dudius> que emoção entrar numa sala de irc com tanta gente conectada!!!
<linlin> you speak english or chinese here?
<dudius> a anos n via isso
<glyph_> `Matir, ah, thanks, rest I'll find myself.
<LjL> !cn | linlin
<ubottu> linlin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<LjL> !pt | dudius
<ubottu> dudius: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alan> About to give up on my Logitech Cam working properly w/ Ubuntu and cheese.
<`Matir> glyph_, no problem, lemme know if you have any other concerns
<welp> is it possible to use a proxy server with the wubi installer?
<comicinker> I have serious problems sharing stuff with smaba. within a default installation, it is not possible to share a folder by rightclick->share. is samba broken on hardy?
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<dudius> ubottu thankz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thankz
<dudius> LjL thanks
<glyph_> `Matir, probably not today. i'll be experimenting with it tomorrow. but, maybe there is another solution, besides slices and fstab?
<cezar1> hello, since I have a fingerprint reader I was wondering if there is a way to keep the password prompt but skip the user prompt (I'm the only user)?
<RediXe> Any able to help me install a scanner - using sane
<xomp> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<poningru> yo glyph_
<Olwe> Hello all
<venome> hi, does anyone know how to create a custom boot screen splash?
<TurboPotato> howdy
<guntbert> cezar1: look into the docu of thinkfinger, they say it will not be possible (at least for now)
<cezar1> guntbert: ok then, thank you
<Oxygenfa1> ok guys I really need your help. Some jerk convinced me to type in "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512" in the terminal. THis erased my masterboot record. I didnt restart my computer. PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO AVOID A HUGE PROBLEM I WILL HAVE
<Oxygenfa1> Is there a way to undo what I just did ?
<glyph_> poningru, yo man
<Oxygenfa1> Once I restart I'm screwed
<Oxygenfa1> I thought this person was helping me but they were being an A hole
<node357> Oxygenfa1, try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: someone from this channel>
<tritium> ?
<Oxygenfa1> NAw from 4chan
<Oxygenfa1> lol
<moglenstar> hah
<glyph_> Oxygenfa1, try grub-install
<moglenstar> don't trust /g/, Oxygenfa1
<MarcC> um, should Hardy be using ESD?
<glyph_> haha
<tritium> MarcC: no, pulseaudio
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<Oxygenfa1> Unknown partition table signature
<Oxygenfa1> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<Olwe> I'm having problems getting the dkestop packages to work on my Hardy server
<admi2> holas
<alan> friends dont let friends take 4chan advise
<Oxygenfa1> crap !
<admi2> holas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<MarcC> tritium: firefox hangs on some ESD part of startup, according to strace
<Oxygenfa1> lol
<node357> hi admi2
<kenny> hello all
<node357> hi kenny
<Oxygenfa1> SO that grub install didnt work
<kenny> I am in ubuntu 8.04, and need a little help
<Oxygenfa1> "Unknown partition table signature
<Oxygenfa1> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<admi2> spanish ani
<guntbert> !ask | kenny
<ubottu> kenny: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Oxygenfa1> What else can I do guys ?
<LjL> Oxygenfa1, teaches you to type commands without checking what they do... anyway, try with the "mbr" package perhaps
<admi2> h
<admi2> fh
<admi2> f
<admi2> ghgf
<admi2> h
<admi2> f
<FloodBot1> admi2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> !es | admi2
<ubottu> admi2: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<afeijo> how to fix postfix: relay denied
<glyph_> Oxygenfa1, wait a second
<kenny> i recently removed a bunch of temporary inet files of a mounted windows drive, and my trash can in gnome says that there all in it
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿LjL:true
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿glyph_: ok thanks : )
<kenny> and when i empty trash it goes thru them all but doesn't empty them
<gligorhoria> http://codepad.org/6XxvR1Md
<moglenstar> try using cfdisk, Oxygenfa1
<Oxygenfa1> Said FATAL ERROR CANNOT OPEN DISL
<Oxygenfa1> K
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: if you ran that commanb, nothing resides on your hard drive.
<MetalNate> anybody know a good P2P program for ubuntu?
<tritium> Any of these commands you're trying won't work.
<gligorhoria> like for torrents or what ?
<Oxygenfa1> I'm streaming music right now though. WOuldnt that be erased ?
<MetalNate> somethin more like phex
<glyph_> no it won't
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: because it's trying to load those binaries into memory from the disk, but they're gone now.
<glyph_> Oxygenfa1, check this url http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t365026.html
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: no, that program is already loaded into memory, and running
<MetalNate> i could prolly run phex using wine though, i'll try that
<kjetil1001> followup of my Q: Which package to install to run a .jnlp file with cacao? Other things necessary to do?
<kenny> I have tried rm -rf /home/kenny/.Trash/* thing and rm -rf /home/kenny/.local/share/Trash/* I think and both didnt work
<gligorhoria> well yeah u might, i used to run uttorrent with wine
<kenny> the first one wont cuz it's not for 8.04 I found out
<Olwe> when i turn on my comp, it loads, the splash comes up, seems to work, but i have no graphics...
<gligorhoria> worked better the ktorrent or any other at that time
<geek01> hi....anyone here know how to configure a hp scanjet 5300c, and where I can find drivers?
<LjL> i'm not sure whether or not the partition table is contained in the MBR with grub
<kenny> but the second one said it was for 8.04
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<kenny> and i goto that folder and it's empty, anybody can help me out ?
<MetalNate> phex actually has a linux version i see on the website
<MetalNate> phex is good, have you used it?
<gligorhoria> is there a wait function in bash (but not the wait for other jobs function, the wait as in time)
<Oxygenfa1> So am I screwed ?
<thiebaude> !phex
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phex
<Oxygenfa1> Case I typed in one command ?
<Oxygenfa1> This sucks I have so much stuff I just lost !!!!!!!
<`Matir> Oxygenfa1, what happened?
<deph> hi there
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: no you aren't screwed, and watch the language please
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: yes, that does suck.
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: you've deleted an important part of your boot sequence
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: but it really is something that you can restore
<dudius> você deve ter deletado uma parte importante da sequencia de boot
<Oxygenfa1> Some jerk convinced me to type in "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512" in the terminal. THis erased my masterboot record. I didnt restart my computer.
<tritium> LjL: I believe he erased the entire drive.
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: now, i'm not entirely sure whether or not the partition table is stored in the MBR, but even if it is (in which case, you don't have it anymore), the partition table can be "guessed" again
<LjL> tritium: uhm, count=1 bs=512
<Aaqil> Hello how to formate a USB drive in my ubuntu?
<thiebaude> got to watch that rm command
<exco> when using  pysdm what option do I need to check, so the user is able to create folders, not just as root?
<tritium> LjL: ah, indeed!  That's good.
<thiebaude> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<deph> i'm a ubuntu newbie and have a pc where i need to format the harddrive...  it needs to be a safe deletion... how do i do that with a ubuntu live cd?
<techsupport> ok i installed samba and swat, all are OK now, but how would i actually share a partition with my windows 2003 server domain controller ?
<Oxygenfa1> LjL: what should I do ?
<MetalNate> can somebody help me install a program from .zip file?  im new to ubuntu
<LjL> tritium: just, as i said, while he can use the "mbr" package to restore some semi-standard mbr, or for that matter just grub, if he's lost the partition table, that's a bit tougher. just a bit
<gligorhoria> ﻿deph just use the guided use the hole disk option
<Aaqil> Help me about formatting USB flash drive through my ubuntu i am new i dont know how to formate?
<tritium> LjL: good
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: quick recap - what have you tried until now
<Juhaz> the partition table is at 446-510, so, yes, it's gone. need guesswork.
<gligorhoria> this will wrtite the hall disk
<exco> Aaqil: use gparted?
<LjL> Juhaz: fortunately there are packages around that can do the guesswork for him
<gligorhoria> the live distro uses gparted bytheway
<adv> how can i test my webcam?
<gligorhoria> if i'm not mistaken
<guntbert> MetalNate: what are you trying to install?
<Aaqil> exco: what is that? i dont know about that and i dont know many things of ubuntu
<deph> gligorhoria: but normal format doesn't erase all data from the drive iirc... i need to clean swipe it though
<Oxygenfa1> There is no partician, ubuntu is on the whole HD. THere is no other OS
<LjL> Juhaz: even with grub, anyway? the wikipedia article about mbr says that "some bootloaders" move the partition table to sector 1
<MetalNate> im trying to install phex
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<gligorhoria> ﻿deph yes there is a program w8 1 second
<Oxygenfa1> LjL: I tried reinstalling grub,
<IamSOG> how can I change to root in the terminal in Xubuntu ?
<exco> Aaqil: gparted is a gui for handling partitions and lots of stuff - with it you can also format your usb drive
<MetalNate> i have it, and it's the linux version, but i have no clue how to install from a zip file, i always use add/remove
<Aaqil> exco: where to get or open that?
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: and now grub starts, but then complains - or does it not start at all?
<Juhaz> Oxygenfa1, there's always a partition, but sounds like you only had one, which makes restoring it much simpler.
<IamSOG> how can I change to root in the terminal in Xubuntu ?
<gligorhoria> ﻿deph u can erase it by double passing the header over each block or tripple passing is this what u want?
<usser> deph, use dd for that
<Terminator> sudo su?
<glyph_> sudo -i
<MetalNate> .sudo nautilus
<exco> Aaqil: System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<`Matir> you know what would be nice... if xchat could show you the last X messages from a particular user
<deph> gligorhoria: yeah... the data needs to be gone for sure
<MetalNate> im running mIRC
<MetalNate> using wine
<deph> usser: i already heard of dd but i don't know which options to use
<LjL> `Matir: don't know about xchat, but irssi has /lastlog, and with konversation i can use ctrl+f to search for a nickname repeatedly
<ompaul> !supportroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Aaqil> exco: there is no partition editor in my ubuntu gnome in System>Administration>
<usser> deph, all you really need to know is your partition /dev name
<gligorhoria> shred -z -f -n 1 <device id>
<AzizLight> can you explain that: I can listen to all kind of music using totem but if I use moc player I don't hear the music (but I see the minutes passing) :S
<exco> Aaqil: well then install it using Synaptic or "apt-get install gparted"
<gligorhoria> ﻿deph shred -z -f -n 1 <device id>
<`Matir> LjL, might have to try one of those... too set in my ways
<deph> gligorhoria: so i should use shred instead of dd?
<guntbert> MetalNate: did you unpack the zip?
<exco> how do I mount an ext3 partition so I (as a user) can put files on it/create folders?
<gligorhoria> deph yeah
<usser> deph, then to erase it sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/[part or disk name]
<gligorhoria> shred - overwrite a file to hide its contents, and optionally delete it
<MetalNate> yea i've done that guntbert
<Moocher> Hey is there a chat channel for beginner Xubuntu users to get help ?
<gligorhoria> usser i think shred is better for this task
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: i have to go now, but i strongly suggest trying packages "gpart" and/or "testdisk" (testdisk is a bit involved to use), i'm sure others could help you with them. those can guess partition tables. (Juhaz)
<haywire> cya LjL
<gligorhoria> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<usser> gligorhoria, dd does it, no one was able to recover info after zero dd
<thiebaude> bye ljl
<guntbert> MetalNate: so change into the directory where it was unpacked (command line)
<usser> gligorhoria, http://16systems.com/zero/
<MetalNate> i have it unpacked on my desktop
<Oxygenfa1> I havent reboot yet
<gligorhoria> usser: shred just does that but double passes
<chamunks> is there a way to run commands on ssh login like on bootup?
<leslieviljoen> \x20
<IamSOG> anyone know the command to change to root in the terminal
<gligorhoria> it's the only dofference, as in, it;s a litle stronger even if it is indeed stupidly inforced ...
<guntbert> !who | MetalNate
<ubottu> MetalNate: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tritium> IamSOG: sudo -i
<IamSOG> oh, thanks trippsss
<guntbert> MetalNate: better move it to some other folder under your home-directory
<usser> gligorhoria, i see
<Oxygenfa1> Can some please help me. I was stupid enough to enter "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=512" because some jerk on the net convinced me it would help with another issue I was having. This completely removed my master boot record. I DID NOT REBOOT YET.  I need help.
<MetalNate> guntbert: ok lemme make one for it
<gligorhoria> usser: any way, linux doens't inferce 1 way to do stuff :D
<LeChacal> hello, is there a quick key combo on ubuntu to lock the screen when you walk way? Like in windows it is windows key + L.
<Aaqil> exco: how to formate using partition editor my USB drive? i got it installed and opened now, but i am not getting any formate option, and i want to formate it for FAT32 file system so my USB can also work with my windows.
<tritium> Oxygenfa1: LjL was helping you with that
<gligorhoria> it gives u freedon
<gligorhoria> :D
<deph> gligorhoria: but shred only works for files, doesn't it? or is the device handled like a file?
<gligorhoria> yeah dd is for files 2
<gligorhoria> but u can make it use the hole idsk
<gligorhoria> disk
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<Aaqil> exco: got it thank u for the help :)
<gligorhoria> isn't it ?
<usser> Oxygenfa1, use grub-install to reinstall the boot manager
<exco> Aaqil: be careful you have the right device
<Oxygenfa1> It didnt work
<Oxygenfa1> It gives me a fatal error
<usser> Oxygenfa1, what does it say?
<usser> Oxygenfa1, pastebin
<glyph_> Oxygenfa1, did you googled this error?
<exco> well I hope he didn't format his primary...
<gligorhoria> codepad not paste bin please :D
<guntbert> MetalNate: whats in that folder now?
<Oxygenfa1> one second
<MetalNate> two main folders libs and docs
<jacronis1232> Wouldn't dd have overwritten partition schemes and everything on the entire disk
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: sudo apt-get install gpart ; sudo gpart -b ~/mbr_backup -W /dev/sda /dev/sda
<LjL> Oxygenfa1: assuming sda is the involved drive
<gligorhoria> usser: oh and with shred i think u can configure it to do as many passes as you want not just 2 :D
<Oxygenfa1> I didnt try ﻿grub-install install yet. How do I use this ? I'm sorry guys Im new
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿grub-install sda1 ?
<usser> Oxygenfa1, ^^ use LjL suggestion
<exco> how do I have to change this line in fstab: /dev/sda6 /mnt/dev ext3 errors=remount-ro,relatime 0  0 so I can put stuff on that partition as regular user
<guntbert> MetalNate: whats in that folder now?
<MetalNate> guntbert: two folders lib and docs
<MetalNate> guntbert: lib has a bunch of .jar files
<Oxygenfa1> trying ﻿sudo apt-get install gpart ; sudo gpart -b ~/mbr_backup -W /dev/sda /dev/sda , one sec
<usser> exco, you dont have to change anything there, all you need to do is sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME -R /mnt/dev
<guntbert> MetalNate: no files, just 2 foldere?
<exco> thanks usser
<guntbert> *folders
<Olwe> Oxygenfa1, do you have an external HD?
<Oxygenfa1> http://pastebin.com/m4dbaafb
<MetalNate> guntbert: i have to have jave 2 installed
 * exco slaps himself
<Oxygenfa1> Nope. Just one 200gig laptop hd.
<RediXe> Any able to help me install a scanner - using sane
<thomc> is iptables easy to get the hang of? i'm considering ditching firestarter and going for a more hands on approach
<MetalNate> guntbert: whats the command to install java?
<momesana>  /msg Nickserv identify khaar
<momesana> oops
<momesana> hi everybody
<tritium> momesana: time to pick a new password
<MetalNate> yup lol
<usser> lol
<R2-D2> lol
<momesana> I have a question regarding updating ubuntu without having an internet connection
<bobertdos> !Jjava | MetalNate
<MetalNate> momesana: odd password
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jjava
<momesana> that is to say by using another host
<bobertdos> !java | MetalNate
<ubottu> MetalNate: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<gligorhoria> thomc: it think iptables is the way to go
<Coppershade-org^> Hello and good evening :)
<guntbert> MetalNate: use synaptic, thats a nice GUI for software
<Oxygenfa1> Here is what I got when I did gparted
<Oxygenfa1> http://pastebin.com/m4dbaafb
<momesana> can someone here tell me how to simulate an apt-get update?
<momesana> MetalNate, hehe yes
<Kl4m> thomc: no iptables is not easy. you can use ufw (uncomplicated firewall) for simple command line firewall
<Oxygenfa1> WHat partician do I edit ?
<coonlokht_> irc.undernet.org
<gligorhoria> thomc:  i think real sys admins go for the text based solution
<moglenstar> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 on a Cyrix II (6x86) based computer. Booted with the alternate cd, and during the install I recieved an error because it couldn't install the kernel. What steps are required for me to install a kernel manually from the install environment?
<glyph_> Oxygenfa1, btw, you cat install remastersys and create a full backup of the system. just in case
<thomc> Kl4m: ok I'll try that for now.
<guntbert> !java | MetalNate
<ubottu> MetalNate: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Coppershade-org^> about to install HH on my Vostro 1510 laptop
<Coppershade-org^> can I trust the guided partition resize in the livecd?
<MetalNate> java is not in my synaptic
<glyph_> moglenstar, what's the exact error message?
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿glyph_: Not a bad idea.
<davidryder> colt 45 and 2 zig-zags baby that's all we need
<Oxygenfa1> So how do I edit this partician now
<tritium> MetalNate: yes it is in the repos.  See the info from ubottu above.
<bobertdos> MetalNate: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Coppershade-org^> Or will I wreck my Vista partition I use for work? :)
<momesana> damned Xchat. Crashing all the time under windows
<Oxygenfa1> http://pastebin.com/m4dbaafb
<momesana> ok, back to my question
<DreDawgg> is there a noticeable difference in time between ssh and telnet using rsync on a 50 meg file?
<gligorhoria> Coppershade-org^: usualy it;s ok, i installed today from the live cd with vista and the partitioner went ok
<moglenstar> There wasn't an exact error message, it just told me that it couldn't install a compatible kernel. It's nonsense though, because I know that i386 kernels work fine on this Cyrix II.
<momesana> I want to simulate apt-get update without a direct link to the internet
<Kl4m> DreDawgg: no
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: when you did grub-install, did you remember sudo?
<davidryder> momesana: setup a local server
<gligorhoria> Coppershade-org^: but that still remains your call, btw be verry carefull when u do this if u do it without a backup
<tritium> momesana: apt-get has the "-s" key to simulate what actions it would take.
<DreDawgg> Kl4m: thanks
<davidryder> add your machine to the repo file
<Oxygenfa1> Yes
<delire> momesana: use a CD as sources list
<MetalNate> bobertdos: 8.04.0
<davidryder> oops, just ignore me
<delire> momesana: s/as/in
<MetalNate> bobertdos: 8.04.1
<momesana> I can use --print-uris and download the Packages.bz2, Release.gpg etc. files but how do I apply them?
<Oxygenfa1> Can I use qparted ? Do all I want to do is just redo the particians ?
<moglenstar> Oxygenfa1, it's 'Partitions'. D:
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Are all your repositories enabled?
<Kl4m> DreDawgg: ssh is actually better because it has some sort of error correction because of the encryption
<glyph_> moglenstar, what if the error is not about the kernel, but something else? like, say, no space left on the hard drive?
<Juhaz> use fdisk, gparted isn't for this sort of detailed work.
<MetalNate> bobertdos: im not sure im a bit of a noob
<Coppershade-org^> gligorhoria, using that guided partition resize thingy?
<momesana> delire, setting up a local server?
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Go into System->Administration->Software Sources
<deph> gligorhoria: Ok... it deletes now i think. how long does it approx. take? size is about 18GB
<moglenstar> glyph_, it's a 40gb HDD, and I've used it previously for OpenBSD, and Arch linux. Completely wiped/partitioned it for Ubuntu, and I get this problem.
<Juhaz> Oxygenfa1, just how important is this data you have on that thing?
<Coppershade-org^> What I'd like to do is to split up my D: partition into 9 gb  Ubuntu + 1 GB swap
<MetalNate> bobertdos: ok, im in software sources
<momesana> delire, I should add that I have no ethernet cable here. Only a usb stick. otherwise I would use my windows box (where my dialup modem works as opposed to linux) as a gateway to get the files
<Oxygenfa1> School, papers Im writing, etc
<glyph_> moglenstar, does LiveCD boots on it?
<MichaelScott> does anyone know how to install yum or portage on ubuntu?
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: I don't think you want to redo your partitions. An mbr is not partitions. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<Oxygenfa1> http://pastebin.com/m4dbaafb
<momesana> MichaelScott, portage???
<Oxygenfa1> I ran the code you wanted me to. Thats the screen I get.
<MichaelScott> momesana: yes... portage as in gentoo portage
<Oxygenfa1> Edit which partition (1..4, q to quit) :
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: AFAIK, MBR holds a little grub program
<Juhaz> if it's irreplaceable, you really should consider getting/loaning an external hd and backing up the full disk before doing anything.
<Coppershade-org^> how do I partition D: into swap and another partition for Ubuntu using either Vista or the Livecd?
<Kl4m> Wow, if you need to install yum or portage(!!!) on Ubuntu you should know how already.
<Oxygenfa1> SO I pick partition 1
<momesana> MichaelScott, as a guy who worked with gentoo for six years, I can tell you there is probably zero chance to find portage for ubuntu
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Make sure the first four options under "Downloadable from the Internet" are checked (in that first tab)
<Oxygenfa1> Now what was I suppose to do
<moglenstar> glyph_, I haven't got a normal Ubuntu CD to try. I don't plan to run xorg on this computer, it's too low spec for that. The Cyrix II CPU is 400mhz, 256MB ram. I intend to use it as a local webserver.
<tritium> MichaelScott: no.  There are ubuntu source repositories, and apt-get source, which provide similar functionality.
<MichaelScott> momesana: if you worked with gentoo for six years why the hell would you switch over to ubuntu
<Oxygenfa1> Warning: entered values will not be checked; enter at your own risk!
<Oxygenfa1> 1 - Absolute start sector (          63)
<Oxygenfa1> 2 - Absolute sector count (   374796384)
<Oxygenfa1> 3 - Partition type        (         131)(Linux ext2 filesystem)
<FloodBot1> Oxygenfa1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MetalNate> bobertdos: yes they are
<glyph_> moglenstar, that's weird
<Kl4m> flamewar ahead!
<tritium> MichaelScott: convenience
<RickZilla> Anybody want to give me some pointers on getting my sound card to work?  Creative Soundblaster Live Value, not sure why it's not working
<Odd-rationale> MichaelScott: there is alien that will (try to) convert a .deb to .rpm... not sure how well that works though...
<momesana> MichaelScott, because my harddisc fell down yesterday and my gentoo installation is broken now
<Oxygenfa1> DO I select 1 2 or 3 ??
<tritium> After six years of compiling, I'd be *so* tired of that.
<momesana> MichaelScott, I am in Iran right now without a fast dsl connection and all I had left was an ubuntu cd :(
<bariga> what happened with the mpg123 program on ubuntu
<Coppershade-org^> partition before Ubuntu install? Vista or LiveCD? help!
<deph> btw: Does anyone have knowledge about sound in Ubuntu? I have WinXP and Ubuntu on my laptop, in Windows sound works perfectly, in Ubuntu even on max volume the output is not more than a whisper... any ideads?
<momesana> tritium, I still have gentoo on my laptop.
<bariga> it seems it don't longer excists
<moglenstar> glyph_, I can see how the installer would find the CPU problematic, as it's essentially a copy of a Pentium 3. But if I can find out how to go about the "manual kernel install" that the error suggested, I can likely get around this.
<MichaelScott> momesana: i feel your pain
<momesana> deph, alsamixer
<bariga> like it don't excists
<komputes> deph: doubleclick on the sound icon (top right)
<Odd-rationale> MichaelScott: but honestly, if you like a certain package manager, use that distro... :D
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Okay, so go into Synaptic, reload the mirror list, and then search for sun-java6
<komputes> deph: then edit>preferences and turn all devices on
<tritium> momesana: that's fine.  I was just responding to MichaelScott's mild attack on ubuntu.
<momesana> MichaelScott, :'(. My beloved gentoo installation that I had used for six years. all my development tools. KDE3 and KDE4 (selfcompiled) ... everything gone :'(
<komputes> deph: check for muted or low volume devices.
<thomc> if i switch from a full ubuntu install running gnome to a minimal install running fluxbox, will i experience a significant performance increase and will there be limitations on the apps i can run?
<bariga> does anyone knows if you can stil play mp3's on text based?
<MetalNate> bobertdos: ok there are a few packages there
<momesana> tritium, compiling the stuff sucks if you do an emerge -u world everyday ( as many gentoo ricers do ) but doing it once a month isn't annoying at all
<Odd-rationale> thomc: there will not be a limitation to that pps you can run...
<Oxygenfa1> So do I do an absolute sector count ?
<deph> komputes: there's only: volume, line-in, mic, pcm-2, in-gain and digital-1 ... they're all muted to zero but volume is on max... and the other devices are input devices, right?
<geirha> moglenstar: Have you tried the "check cd for defects" option in the boot menu?
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: your dd command should not have touched the partition table
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Are you mainly wanting the Java plugin for Firefox? If so, install that, and the JRE should get installed along with it.
<MetalNate> bobertdos: ok im d/l the files and it's installing them
<Oxygenfa1> So It's safe to reboot ?
<MetalNate> bobertdos: i need it for another program too
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: The MBR is not located in a partition, it is located at a Main Boot Record area in front of the first partition
<Fat> jrib: are you available??
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: NO
<deph> komputes: and all other available devices (file->change device) are on full volume also
<Olwe> Oxygenfa1: Get yourself an external HD, back up everything you can!
<MichaelScott> yeah well... with gentoo at least your learning how a computer works
<Prose> weird problem: samba share will allow creation of fodler and copy of files but won't allow copy of folder with files in it
<Oxygenfa1> ok
<MichaelScott> theres a learning aspect to it all
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: you wiped out the little grub program installed at the front of the drive
<favro> bariga: I use mpg123 to play mp3s at command line
<tritium> MichaelScott: please stay on topic.  NObody here is bashing gentoo.  Please be courteous.
<glyph_> moglenstar, there is nothing on choosing custom kernel in the official doc
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: You need to figure out why the grub-install failed
<thomc> is fluxbox a good choice of lightweight window manager?
<moglenstar> geirha, it's not the CD, or the CD-Rom drive. I've encountered this problem with multiple types of Ubuntu install media, burned at speeds from 1x to 24x. The hardware has worked fine for other BSD/Linux variations.
<tritium> MichaelScott: and note that you can learn just as much on ubuntu.
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Well, the JRE should take care of that too. What kind of program, by the way?
<Odd-rationale> thomc: yes. very good choice... :D
<MichaelScott> tritium: you just said that ubuntu is more convient than gentoo!
<MetalNate> bobertdos: it's called phex, a p2p program
<favro> +1 fluxbox
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, the mbr is "not located on a partition" but the partition table IS located on the MBR.
<bariga> but you have to download the source i guess, cause on my ubuntu 8.0 there is no mpg123 package anymore
<deph> komputes: ?
<moglenstar> glyph_, I found that too. But the error about it not finding a suitable kernel suggested I install one manually. I figure the only way to do this is from one of the other tty's in the install environment, as I wouldn't be able to boot otherwise.
<thomc> Odd-rationale: thanks... i'll see how i get on :)
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Ah yes, well this should do it.
<tritium> MichaelScott: you asked for a reason to switch.  That is an answer to your question, not an attack.
<bariga> still thanks favro
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: no, after it, AFAIK
<Oxygenfa1> So is this it ? I can't do anything ? It's over ? I reinstall and configure ubuntu all over again ?
<MichaelScott> i personally think the only learning experience you'll get out of ubuntu is learning how to pronounce a new word: ubuntu
<MetalNate> bobertdos: im confused on how to install it though, the site said i could just click on phex.jar and it should open
<Oxygenfa1> I got into this in the first place looking for help
<tritium> MichaelScott: time to stay on topic, please.
<Oxygenfa1> ANd some jerk gave me this code
<geirha> moglenstar: Ok, do you know how far into the installation it gets?
<Odd-rationale> thomc: if you have any issues, go ahead an /join #fluxbox
<Fat> I am attempting to batch rename some files but when I issue the command in the terminal I get the following " reading filenames from STDIN " then nothing,..... Any suggestinns??
<momesana> MichaelScott, , tritium: flamewars won't benefit non of us
<hanak> anyone know how to use software line deamontools
<favro> bariga: hmmm I am still using dapper - there might be mpg321
<guntbert> MichaelScott: don't you get the feeling to be slightly off topic ? :)
<leslieviljoen> What was LjL suggesting? "sudo apt-get install gpart ; sudo gpart -b ~/mbr_backup -W /dev/sda /dev/sda" - what does that do?
<hanak> does ubuntu have also soft like that
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Well, it's normally best to run jars in the terminal, in Linux.
<Prose> I can't get the keyring to stop asking for password when connecting to wi-fi
<thomc> Odd-rationale: thanks... will do
<momesana> MichaelScott, both distros are good and they cater for different sort of users
<tritium> momesana: hence my call for him to return to the topic
<momesana> they have both their strength and weaknesses
<MetalNate> bobertdos: im not completly sure how to do that
<Oxygenfa1> Ill paste bin it one second
<CorpusCallosum> i have a problem about the sound, if i play a vide from browser first, then i cannot play from my computer it is interesting. how can i fix it any idea for that ?
<hklaveren> hi, i have one server ubuntu 6..
<moglenstar> geirha, It's during the "Install the base system" part of the install. It fails to find a suitable kernel for my Cyrix II (6x86/i686) CPU.
<Oxygenfa1> http://pastebin.com/m6beff564
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿ leslieviljoen: http://pastebin.com/m6beff564
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: looks like it might be creating a backup of the mbr?
<bonk> how do you mount a bin/cue with the mount command?
<Odd-rationale> bariga: you can also try sox, which can also play mp3, ogg, flac, etc...
<bobertdos> MetalNate: Once java is installed, go into a terminal, navigate to wherever your jar file is and type: sudo java -jar
<bariga> favro: seems like it doens't include any of these names.. but i'll look for the source code and install it
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, it can be after it, but very rarely. usually it's at the very end of the MBR.
<momesana> tritium, I think convenience is a relative term. Ubuntu is definetly more convenient for starters or peaple who won't to quickly set up a gentoo box to get some job done. But developers or people who want full control will find gentoo more convenient
<MetalNate> bobertdos: will synaptic install java completly?
<Odd-rationale> !info sox | bariga
<ubottu> bariga: sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.0.0-5 (hardy), package size 59 kB, installed size 176 kB
<momesana> it's just ... there is no use in debating stuff like that
<bariga> Odd-rationale: can you also play platlist
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: but after the first 512 bytes
<momesana> it's like discussing what sort of ice cream tastes better
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, no.
<tritium> momesana: the same development tools are available on ubuntu.
<bobertdos> MetalNate: *java -jar <jarfile> -- and yes, it should
<Odd-rationale> bariga: if you want something like that, then try mocp or ncmpc....
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, bytes 446-510.
<bariga> thx :)
<Odd-rationale> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha2-2 (hardy), package size 198 kB, installed size 620 kB
<MetalNate> bobertdos: thanks, when it's done i'l let you know if it's working
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: but you'd still need to reinstall grub too, even if that were so
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen ,  I didnt edit any of the partitions yet. I have not selected 1 2 or 3 . I was waiting for further instruction from this room
<deph> My sound under Ubuntu is only a whisper although the volume is at maximum... anyone any ideas?
<momesana> tritium, yes but gentoo has some benefits. You can write ebuilds very quickly and try out different versions of softwarepackages with your developed software
<komputes> deph: did you go through edit>preferences and turn on all devices?
<deph> komputes: yes i did
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: I see you are right
<bobertdos> deph: Did you check your levels using alsamixer in the terminal?
<tritium> momesana: as you can do with source .deb packages.
<hanak> does anyone know how i can run a dvd that is on my hdd to run it
<momesana> tritium, that is just by masking different versions of a package. And developers are usually the sort of people who want full control anyway
<deph> bobertdos: alsamixer gives me some error :-\
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: I don't know how to answer on the partition question
<momesana> tritium, yes. But I think ebuilds are more accessible and easier to work with
<komputes> deph: how are you testing sound output?
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, certainly, but he can't reinstall grub until after he has restored the partitions, and if he has important work on the disk, making it readable is whole lot more important than making it bootable.
<momesana> tritium, rpm are for example really really awkward to create
<bobertdos> deph: and what error would that be?
<komputes> deph: you are running hardy?
<bariga> Odd-rationale: thanks big time :)
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: thanks, I understand
<deph> komputes: i guess so
<favro> !info mpg123
<Odd-rationale> bariga: np
<ubottu> mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67-1 (hardy), package size 389 kB, installed size 624 kB
<MDman> hi
<deph> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: did you look at the pastebin and know what to choose?
<tritium> momesana: your'e veering off-topic again.  Source repos are easily added, and source packages are trivial to build.
<deph> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<thomc> is it possible to set up internet connection sharing with ufw?
<glyph_> momesana, did you succeeded with your issue?
<hanak> exit
<sledge> how can i log onto a SSH SERVER
<sledge> FROM PROMPT
<Odd-rationale> !ssh | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Oxygenfa1> SO its alllll over
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: you need to be patient, mistakes here can make things worse
<Oxygenfa1> Yeah, I'm backing up my stuff now
<quaal> how do i put 1680x1050 in the dropdown menu of "monitor resoltion settings" resolution.
<bobertdos> deph: Let's try to give komputes a more definitive answer. In the terminal, type lsb_release -a
<Oxygenfa1> Luckly I didnt reboot
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: always a good plan
<bonk> hey, how do you mount a bin file with the mount command? same as mounting an iso with -o loop flag?
<momesana> tritium, I guess when ubuntu had been available a few years earlier I wouldn't have switched to gentoo. But nowadays it's different. ubuntu is there, easy to use and has updated packages. that wasn't like that a few years ago. debian was made up of old packages. testing and unstable were really unstable and sort of unusable. Gentoo was very clean and uptodate those days
<geirha> moglenstar: Hm, don't know what the installer tries to do to "detect" which kernel needs to be installed. I think your best bet is to report it as a bug on launchpad.
<sledge> Odd-rationale:  i need to get to it from here
<sledge> they have the server
<Oxygenfa1> A good chance to install ubuntu 64 this time around
<turtle_> i cant get separate x screen working.  Only twin view works.  Any ideas?
<turtle_> i love 64
<tritium> momesana: let's move on, please
<Odd-rationale> sledge: the basic syntax is "ssh <username>@<ipaddress>"
<Oxygenfa1> THanks for all the help guys, and putting up with my whinning
<moglenstar> geirha, I'll consider expending my time with that. Thanks for the help
<momesana> glyph_, nope. issung -s gives me the links where the packages should be downloaded. That's what I had before. I want to know how to do the equivalent of emerge --sync from the gentoo world
<deph> komputes: bobertdos: Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy
<Oxygenfa1> I;d love to find out where the guy lives though who gave me the bad code ; )
<momesana> tritium, as I said I am against leading such flamewars. It's a matter of taste. So let's get my apt-get update thing right :-P
<^DeathKiNG^> rg
<Oxygenfa1> Also I can put home on its own partician
<Oxygenfa1> My HD isn't screwed though is it ? Can I install another os  ?
<Juhaz> leslieviljoen, Oxygenfa1 I'm not really familiar with gpart, but I might be able to walk you through recreating those with fdisk
<Oxygenfa1> II dont have fdisk
<Oxygenfa1> I have an xp cd (legit)
<turtle_> define legit
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: try typing fdisk :-)
<momesana> On gentoo I would download the portage tree as a tarball and unpack it to /usr. That would provide me with a new updated archive of recipies of how to fetch and install software. I sort of want to do the same with ubuntu :)
<geirha> moglenstar: My guess is that that chipset is so rare now a days that no one has tested it.
<ubuntu> hi every one
<turtle_> hi
<komputes> deph: now the output of the command $ lspci | grep -i audio
<Oxygenfa1> lol, I own it: ) it came with my computer
<ubuntu> i had problem in my sound
<turtle_> nice name
<Oxygenfa1> long time ago
<Oxygenfa1> lonnnnnng time ago lol
<ompaul> !timebasedreleases | momesana not really how it is done
<ubottu> momesana not really how it is done: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bobertdos> deph: hmm...........and you have already tested your sound with bot Alsa and Pulse, yes?
<Oxygenfa1> ok I have fdisk
<tritium> momesana: you can "apt-get source <packagename>"
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: Oh, you may have to say 'n' when asked if you want to edit the partiton
<HNSZ> Can someone please tell me if a Cor2duo t5670 is a 64 or 32 bits processor?
<momesana> ubottu, yes. But there must be updates
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<momesana> security updates
<deph> bobertdos: I don't know what these programs are... so no, i didn't
<momesana> and I have added some new repos
<ompaul> tritium, however that is just the current "supported one"
<ubuntu> look my problem is that my sound card main out line place dont work
<tritium> ompaul: correct
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: gpart seems to guess the partitions in pastebin and write them to a new partition table
<komputes> deph: what bobertdos recommens is to go to system > preferences > sound and changing the audio management
<momesana> in order to install codecs etc and now it wants to update the list of servers etc. but I have no internet connection
<ubuntu> in windows i change it and work with another place
<deph> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: seems to be offering to edit the guesses
<MDman> ﻿I have a small problem with a usb disk (it is a sata in a box) that its format in ext3. When I plug, the disk mount, the disk not access for writing. How can i change for fix this problem?
<ubuntu> but i cant in ubuntu
<ompaul> tritium, I read that as an upgrade to latest
<jonathan_> hi!
<sekyourbox> Using Brasero, how do I copy a CD with only one cd-rom currently installed.  I went to disc copy, and the Copy option is greyed out. do I have to make a "file image"?
<leslieviljoen> Juhaz: the -W should write it's guesses back to the device, and should be all done
<jonathan_> why is the update for gimp still not availible allthough 2.6 has been published 2 days ago?
<momesana> tritium, that problem I can't even find qt in the aptitute. I need it for development
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: what happens if you choose 'n' when asked if you want to edit?
<jonathan_> the latest version in the repros is 2.4
<momesana> tritium, I guess that's because I didn't have all those thirdparty repos activated
<momesana> tritium, I've activated them now but apt needs to fetch some files in order to update it's list of packages
<momesana> list of available packages
<ompaul> momesana, what version are you using?
<bobertdos> jonathan_: Ubuntu does not roll out updates for applications mid-cycle unless they are bug or security fixes.
<momesana> 8.04
<deph> komputes: bobertdos: The settings were on autodetect. Pulse doesn't output anything when i click on test, ALSA outputs a sine tone but also only at the volume of a whisper
<momesana> ompaul, 8.04
<sekyourbox> :(
<ompaul> momesana, so you should not have to add repos - third party repos may not be made to a good enough standard to not break your box
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen:Unable to open n
<jonathan_> 2.6 is a stable release!
<momesana> ompaul, I am from gentoo. Thinks are broken there all the time so that's not a problem
<momesana> ompaul, I just need to get something like Qt working
<RediXe> Any able to help me install a scanner
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: on, when gpart asks if you want to 'edit this table', type 'n'
<jonathan_> and i would like to use it so there should be the possibility to update even if it isn't recomended!
<arnath02> how is 8.10 shaping up? hopefully it will be slightly better then the 8.04 release? :D
<momesana> ompaul, not having qt or multimedia codecs is a no go for me.
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: if it's still waiting for input, press ctrl-c and run the command again
<ompaul> momesana, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install qt* as you want
<momesana> ompaul, and I've set up some ubuntu boxes (when I was still in germany and had a 2Mbs internet link) with all that stuff and it was quite stable
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: I type fdisk and it just gives me the options
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: I don't really know how to use it
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no, not fdisk, the gpart command
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: gpart guesses partition tables
<thiebaude> arnath02:i'am using 8.10 and i have no problems
<momesana> ompaul, how do I do an apt-get update without a direct internet link. That is my problem here. If I was connected to the internet then I wouldn't be asking here ;)
<Oxygenfa1> "Activate which partition (1..4, q to quit) : "
<deph> ...
<bobertdos> arnath02: That's better to ask in #ubuntu+1. We are hoping of course, that some of Hardy's bugs get cleaned out.
<ompaul> !apt-zip | momesana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no, get out of fdisk (q?)
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: thats what it said.
<Oxygenfa1> I did
<arnath02> bobertdos: ah ye forgot bout that channel :>
<momesana> ompaul, that's better :-D
<momesana> let me check what apt-zip does
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: and ran the gpart command again?
<ompaul> momesana, don't know if apt-zip is what you want
<momesana> ubottu, me too. never heard of it before
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiebaude> i'm going to stick with 8.10
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: yes. I selected N
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: Then it is asking me what table I want to edit
<ompaul> !intrepid | thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<Oxygenfa1> I dont know what to do
<thiebaude> yes 27 more days
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: oh, so gpart is asking which partition to activate?
<momesana> ompaul, I just want to know how to update the internet package list of ubuntu. So I can then do apt-get install --print-uris <packagename> and get the list of updated packages for my package
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: (not edit, activate)
<Oxygenfa1> Not only that, for some reason gnome is crashing on me and I cant make a back up folder anymore. when I log in it freezes.
<ompaul> momesana, requires internet access
<Oxygenfa1> yes
<bobertdos> !sound > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ompaul> momesana, if you have one box with and one without
<thiebaude> !alsa
<Oxygenfa1> Ill paste bin what it asks me
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Coppershade-org^> how do I split D: into 9GB+1GB with either Vista or LiveCD so I can have a swap partition to install Ubuntu?
<BrokenPipe> Upgrading to 8.10 broke the Fn key on my apple keyboard, I can't find similar complaints on the forums, any clues?
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: activate 1
<thiebaude> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ompaul> momesana, else get a full mirror
<Coppershade-org^> I'd use the resize, but don't want to waste 10GB on swap
<momesana> ompaul, yes. But it should also be doable in some hackish way. After all apt-get also downloads and untars the stuff to some location
<thiebaude> lol
<Coppershade-org^> please hep!!
<ompaul> momesana, and bring that with you
<Coppershade-org^> help, even*
<deph> bobertdos: is that an answer to my questions or not directed to meß
<deph> ?
<momesana> ompaul, I just have a 56kb modem connection here on my laptop. And not even an ehternet cable to use windows as a gateway
<ompaul> momesana, dpkg -k packagename-goes-here-with-full-version
<thiebaude> hi bobertdos
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen:  http://pastebin.com/m3c2bfa3c\
<askand> Hi, suddenly things I plug in is not automounted, why can this be? I have to click on thm in the placesmenu, then they aremounted
<komputes> deph: you are on the right track, set them all to ALSA or Pulse or OSS and test, it's different for all hardware configurations
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen:  http://pastebin.com/m3c2bfa3c       that is correct url
<bobertdos> Coppershade-org^: Well, you could resize manually, (even though that's riskier). Then at least you could make the sizes whatever you wanted.
<sekyourbox> I just had a tick on me :|
<momesana> ompaul, yes but that works only if the package is in the current list. my current installation doesn't even list qt as a download option
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: 1
<momesana> ompaul, not mentioning multimedia codecs etc.
<cedric_> Hi... what's the chipset for edimax ew-7718 for modprobe -r on ndiswrapper
<PostersandGuitar> If I have two drives in my computer, how do I make sure ubuntu will reformat, and install the right drive?
<kansan> is there a replacement/fix for audacious (that looks like winamp)?  im getting: ERROR: neon: neon.c:1157 (neon_aud_vfs_getc_impl): <0x8356568> Could not getc()! and id3_file_vfsopen: file failed when i try to open a mp3 stream (on ubuntu hardy)
<m000gle> Hello.  I've recently found out that my university network will be putting a limit on the maximum number of connections to the internet/peers in the span of an hour (mainly to cut down on people's BitTorrent usage).  I was just wondering if anyone knew of a way in Ubuntu 8.04 to monitor how many of these “connections” are occurring, similar to how the System Monitor can display bandwidth usage in the Network History.
<ompaul> momesana, so you need a second box with good connection or you can get each package really slowly
<momesana> ompaul, it first has to get the list of installable packages from those newly added repos before I can do anything usefull using apt-get dpkg etc.
<bobertdos> deph: Well, have you read the sound wiki yet? I did call that for someone else, but you should probably read it too.
<cedric_> Please help me... sorry I don't speak good english i'm frensh
<momesana> ompaul, I would go to some internet cafe and download the files there :)
<ompaul> momesana, so that needs apt-get update
<nanda> Hey I'm trying to install libsvn-javahl it says I need libsvn-java but it's already installed.  What should I do?
<momesana> ompaul, but I can't take my computer along with me to do the apt-get update
<phoenix_> how does hibernate work under linux with a laptop?
<momesana> ompaul, I need to simulate apt-get update somehow.
<matreya6> phoenix_, Just like on any other machine, just check which modes your chipset supports under Ubuntu
<phoenix_> how do I find that out?
<PostersandGuitar> Everything. I. Say. Here. Is. Recorded.
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: If you want to be absolutely sure you're targeting the right drive, run sudo fdisk -l to figure out which drive is which before running the installer.
<ubuntu> hi
<ompaul> momesana, then you dial up and do your apt-get update when that is done you need to figure what you want from the cafe which you get from pool.ubuntu.org there is no other way I can think of that is as effective
<Oxygenfa1> ** Error: rereading partition table: Device or resource busy.
<momesana> ompaul, what apt does is to download a bunch of files called Packages.bz2, sources.bz2 etc. then it unpacks them and puts them into /var/lib/apt/lists
<cedric_> Hi... what's the chipset for edimax ew-7718 for modprobe -r on ndiswrapper
<cedric_> Please help me... sorry I don't speak good english i'm frensh
<PostersandGuitar> bobertdos: I'm installing Ubuntu Studio. No Live CD. Just text-based
<Oxygenfa1> "* Warning: partition table written, you should reboot now. "   lol no.
<Oxygenfa1> or yes ?
<momesana> but it renames the files. There must be some simple way to simulate that
<cedric_> wifi
<hoonteke> question: how do I change the video output ... driver/library in totem?  all the colors are wrong (almost negative)
<momesana> if I just knew the rules I'd write some script to do that
<ompaul> momesana, yeah I been on ubuntu for years I know this - you need to do this albeit slowly
<nanda> hey I have been trying to install libsvn-javahl for eclipse.  When I run sudo apt-get install libsvn-javahl  I get this:  http://pastebin.com/m57f57270  What should I do????
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no, try the grub-install now
<hoonteke> compared with vlc which displays them properly
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: remember sudo
<matreya6> phoenix_,  you can always try to go into sleep mode..(After you close all your files) If it doesn't wake up from that, you'll know it wont support it. It will start after the second time of rebooting though
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Well, I would still run fdisk, and use that information to make sure the installer targets the right drive.
<momesana> ompaul, slowly is ok. it may take hours. That is not an issue (though a little expensive due the dial up connection)
<PostersandGuitar> I can't run fdisk without linux. I can't install inux without targetting the right drive.
<momesana> ompaul, I just need to know the procedure
<hoonteke> It's XVideo vs X11 in VLC.  XVideo is what displays the improperly, but I want to use gnome and totem.  Any suggestions?
<Oxygenfa1> "﻿Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub"
<ompaul> momesana, do this and come back to me sudo apt-get update
<Oxygenfa1> ok
<Oxygenfa1> Thats good
<momesana> ompaul, I've downloaded all the files
<momesana> I have a list of Packages.bz2 etc. files now
<matreya6> phoenix_, It sounds a bit simple, I know, but it's the fastest way to test it.  You can also google for your chipset and acpi / apm
<PostersandGuitar> Bobertdos: I can't get the linux to run fdisk without installing on the right drive....
<geronimo9> join #conky
<ompaul> momesana, then do this: sudo apt-get install foo and when you do that it will tell you what packages you need but you should also do sudo apt-get upgrade for security fixes
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: one sec
<momesana> ompaul, I'll take them to the ubuntu box and see if the name to which the file should be renamed can be extracted from the files contained there and if so I'll put them there. Wish me luck
<cedric_> Hi... what's the chipset for edimax ew-7718 for modprobe -r on ndiswrapper
<cedric_> Hi... what's the chipset for edimax ew-7718 for modprobe -r on ndiswrapper
<Oxygenfa1> k
<momesana> ompaul, ok. :)
<cedric_> Please help me... sorry I don't speak good english i'm frensh
<momesana> be back in  half an hour
<jasunto> has anyone used os X heavily before?
<kitty_> someone want to lend me a hand getting my windows install to boot again?
<thiebaude> no,jasunto
<jasunto> i am trying to find an app like caffeine for ubuntu
<PostersandGuitar> kitty_ What did you do?
<ompaul> jasunto, ask what you want to ask - polling will get you nowhere
<bobertdos> PostersandGuitar: Oh, that's right, the UbuntuStudio disk probably doesn't have all the same packages installed. Well, if they are two physically separate drives, they will probably be named something like sda1 (for the first drive) and sdb1 (for the second). Usually, it will show their sizes and so forth, so hopefully you'll be able to tell them apart.
<matreya6> cedric_, Are you sure you need ndiswrapper? You will be submitting your system to possible bugs in a windows driver...
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: try  sudo hexdump -C -x -n 512 /dev/sda
<PostersandGuitar> bobert: thanks
<matreya6> jasunto, I also use OS X
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: just to make sure there are no big zero areas now
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: oh, leave out the -C
<kitty_> i had dapper installed, everything worked fine, couldn't upgrade to fiesty (for new apps i was trying to use) used the 8.04 installer cd and upgraded, windows shows up in grub but doesn't boot anymore
<jasunto> caffeine would let you click and icon and your computer wouldnt go to screen saver or standby or anything and click to deactivate
<jasunto> no settings needed
<jasunto> keep awake or let it back to normal
<kitty_> grub just says "Starting ..." when i choose or type in the commands for the windows partitions
<Oxygenfa1> ok
<thiebaude> !caffeine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caffeine
<bobertdos> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu8.1 (hardy), package size 2377 kB, installed size 6756 kB
<linny> could anyone recommend software for streaming video across local networks please ?
<thiebaude> !songbird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird
<matreya6> jasunto, are you sure you don't mean Kaffeine? (The KDE Media Player)
<marcc> how do I undo package removal? I accidentally removed several packages and now Ubuntu won't start
<sekyourbox> Whats better KDE, GNOME, FLUX?
<matreya6> !Kaffeine | jasunto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine
<jasunto> no caffeine keep ubuntu awake while on, go normal after
<RediXe> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<thiebaude> sekyourbox:for me, it's fluxbox with ubuntu 8.10
<kitty_> which packages did you remove marcc ? and define "won't start"
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: http://pastebin.com/m34e6ed43
<PostersandGuitar> Does ubottu ever give good advice?
<cedric_> matreya6,  I need this... I haven't linux driver for edimax ew-7718Un...
<bobertdos> !best | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<cedric_> matreya6, but with ndiswrapper it's ok
<thiebaude> sekyourbox:low on system resources
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: why did it leave out the middle part? Line 3?
<sekyourbox> I dont need anything "pretty", but GNOME works fine for now
<Oxygenfa1> ?
<Oxygenfa1> I don't even know what that means
<Oxygenfa1> Maybe its my computers restore partician?
<Oxygenfa1> partition
<matreya6> cedric_, If you need that driver, you'll have to first search for the Windows driver package for it as it contains the driver used by NDIS-wrapper
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<IamSOG> anyone tried the morse program? is it only for 8.x ?
<hollerith> aah what a coincidence I was just going to ask about fvwm
<pellegrino> ciao a tutti! un consiglio: quali parametri devo modificare nel router per attivare streamer one ?? grazie
<kitty_> so i have a working windows install, is there a way to boot it directly without using ntldr from grub?
<thiebaude> ahh fvwm
<ompaul> !it | pellegrino
<ubottu> pellegrino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: maybe pastebin cut out the middle, I have a screen full of text
<thiebaude> hollerith:have you used amiwm?
<marcc> how do I undo apt-get remove?
<Oxygenfa1> THats how it looks in my terminal
<hollerith> i got several ubuntu gutsy and hardy boxen but back in the day i use to hsve fvwm on gentoo
<hollerith> nope aint used that
<jasunto> temporary screensaver preventer?
<bobertdos> kitty_: You mean without using the Grub menu.......or?
<cedric_> matreya6, I've windows driver... and i ... install the driver with ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper -i rt2870.inf)
<hollerith> i just apt-get fvwm and i get a session on gdm but when i choose it i get gnome
<thiebaude> hollerith:in amiwm, to open programs you use the terminal
<kitty_> my normal menu.lst entry is to boot the partition that windows is on, i.e. it loads up ntldr and then goes from there
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: mine: http://pastebin.com/m3fb394c3
<kitty_> is there a way to bypass that and just boot windows directly ?
<cedric_> matreya6,  with ndiswrapper -l now i can see rt2870 : driver installed
<cedric_> 	device (148F:2870) present
<Oxygenfa1> lol
<danbh_intrepid> kitty_: why do you want that?
<Oxygenfa1> so my hd is over
<Oxygenfa1> lol
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no man, don't be so dramatic!
<hollerith> yep i don't mind that i've been beryl and compiz and all but was feeling retro tonight and ..
<Oxygenfa1> Sorry
<thiebaude> !amiwm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amiwm
<matreya6> cedric_, OK, that's a start, what doesn't work yet?
<Oxygenfa1> :)
<thiebaude> lol
<kitty_> cause somehow i managed to mess up ntldr and everytime i try to use the menu entry or type the commands manually grub just says "Starting..." and freezes
<leslieviljoen> I think it's the best you can do. Backup as much as you can (important stuff first) and reboot
<PhotonSCX> sry, charging laptop battery...
<Oxygenfa1> Yeah, I'm tar ing a folder, gonna burn it to DVD , then download ubuntu 64, burn the ISO
<Oxygenfa1> And start over again
<thiebaude> wow
<Oxygenfa1> Thanks anyway though ! : )
<bobertdos> kitty_: Pastebin your menu.lst and we can try to help you clean it up. After that, if you still want Windows to be the default, there are a couple ways to do that.
<Oxygenfa1> Man lesson learned, don;t trust 4chan
<PostersandGuitar> Audio interface compatible with Ubuntu Studio?
<danbh_intrepid> kitty_: that.  sucks.  No idea, I suck with grub.  I can't even get the fix-it docs to work at all
<kitty_> i don't want windows to be the default i want it to boot
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no, it should work now
<kansan> what is the best, most readable font (that hopefully is installed on ubuntu hardy) ?
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: I'm just saying backup for safety, then you should be able to boot
<DaveKong> When setting up partitions with gparted how do you determine where along the disk the partitions will end up?
<kansan> what is the best, most readable font for programming (that hopefully is installed on ubuntu hardy) ?
<matreya6> Oxygenfa1, Here's a tip I just heard a little while ago. If you have a failing HDD it's probably misaligned. You can put your HDD in a plastic freezer bag and put it it in the freezer so the parts shrink again.
<PostersandGuitar> Interesting. I would need a much smaller hard drive if I didn't waste space.
<jasunto> how do i quick stop screensaver when sitting next to ubuntu
<jasunto> ?
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: you need to boil it after taking it out the freezer again though!
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/d7043da3d
<Oxygenfa1> really ?
<thiebaude> omg
<Oxygenfa1> ok cool !  Do you think my HD is mis aligned ?
<matreya6> Oxygenfa1, after that, you can reinstall it in your box again and you have a working HDD for a while, until the misalignment reoccurs.
<PostersandGuitar> What's a misaligned HD?
<DaveKong> jasunto:  system >> preferences >> screen saver to adjust settings, normally moving a mouse or keyboard stroke prevents the screen saver from activating
<matreya6> Oxygenfa1, In the old days of FAT, HDD's used to fail because of a head-crah. Now, they fail because of overheating
<cedric_> matreya6, ... sorry speak a little bit of english... I can * (try) sudo modprobe -r nom_du_module_à_backlister
<cedric_> but what's the modul?
<matreya6> PostersandGuitar, a misaligned HDD has a reading head that is not aligned anymore to the tracks of your HDD.
<cedric_> bcm43xxx it's not good!
<thiebaude> !modul
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modul
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: perhaps you should reign in the advice there a little, some people don't have crazy filters
<danbh_intrepid> kitty_: I have an alternate suggestion, fix ntldr.   Interested?
<jasunto> i want something to temporarily prevet screensaver lock
<hanak> how i can change a theme?
<kitty_> yes but i don't have a bootable windows partition or cd now so i can't just "fdisk /mbr"
<bobertdos> kitty_: Well, the file is fine. Since this happened due to a corrupt ntldr, if you've got a Windows disk, I'd use the recovery console to issue fixmbr and fixboot.
<danbh_intrepid> kitty_: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/318728 or http://www.lockergnome.com/blade/2006/12/12/ntldr-is-missing-how-to-repair/
<favro> !messagethebot > thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude, please see my private message
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, lol, this advice seems valid enough as I got it from a friend who works atMaxtor
<bobertdos> ktty: Would you happen to have a floppy dirve? :p
<thiebaude> hanak:right click on desktop
<DaveKong> jasunto:  turn off the screen saver lock then turn it back on it the options
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: please, we have had enough madness for one night
<TurboPotato> does anyone know of a better program then gkremell for a desktop icon so I can keep an eye on my system resources?
<TidusBlade> Hey guys, trying to mount an ISO, which is using UDF and I get this error: "mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'" Tried searching and doing all sorts of stuff, bu no luck =[
<DaveKong> jasunto: Make a script to do it if you want it do be more automated
<hanak> thiebaude: yeah but i mean such themes
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, did you? Tell me about it.
<hklaveren> Hey! can someone help me. I'm using UBUNTU 6 and i got a problem when it asks the login/password. When i type "root" it goes back to the user field. What can i do??
<hanak> thiebaude: i found a osx theme
<jasunto> i can make script to move mouse cursor every 1 minute or so?
<ved> UDF is the format of magicISO
<TurboPotato> lol so many questions so few answers
<bobertdos> hklaveren: Ubuntu forbids root logins into X.
<sledge> can anyone tell me what the directory permissions for /home should be i think i messed it up i typed sudo chmod 700 home
<ved> once u unzip in magicISO
<hklaveren> bobertdos what should i do ?
<Olwe> hklaveren: you cant boot as root...
<ved> UDF will turn to iso
<Olwe> *login as root, sorry
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: well it began when someone followed crazy advice and zeroed their partition table...
<bobertdos> hklaveren: You should login as a regular user :p
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, ouch, that's pretty destructive as long as you don't have a backup,
<bobertdos> hklaveren: You should have been walked through creating a user account during installation.
<TidusBlade> ved: It's a .ISO and UDF is Universal Disc Format I beilieve, a DVD filesystem that allows storage of files larger than 2GB
<_haywire_> how do i copy and paste from the desktop to /opt    ?  i keep getting error no permission
<TurboPotato> haywire: you need to be sudo
<DaveKong> jasunto:  why don't you just turn off "enter Screensaver when idle" and make a shortcut to that or button to toggle that option?
<TurboPotato> err uhhh you need to use sudo
<_haywire_> turbopotato no way to do that from gui? have to be done in terminal?
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: there's a guy suggesting your freezer idea here: http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2006/01/freeze-your-hard-drive-to-recover-data.html, but I would never try that
<TurboPotato> ditch that gui and use that command line
<PhotonSCX> How do I partition a 10GB partition into 9+1?
<TurboPotato> don't be afraid
<PhotonSCX> so I have 1GB swap
<_haywire_> ok... thank you
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: cooling a drive that quickly could easily cause condensation inside
<TurboPotato> google the 'cp' command
<eternalswd> how do I get the computer's serial number?
<TurboPotato> turn it over or look for the tag
<frostburn> eternalswd, define serial number
<ved> gparted is excellent for partition
<Oxygenfa1> one sec
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, if your HDD is still sealed the only thing that might condensate a little are the PCB's.
<pellegrino_> ciao a tutti ! cosa devo configurare nel router x attivare streamer one? grazie
<eternalswd> I've got a compaq presario that now has a faulty cd drive on it and I need to call customer care.  It asks for model number, which I have, and the serial number
<PhotonSCX> help please. See above. :(
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, obviously, it *is* a last resort.
 * Kondensuotas_pie slypina.
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX: use gparted, either get it from the repositories or use a liveCD
<quaal> how do i put 1680x1050 in the dropdown menu of "monitor resoltion settings" resolution.
<eternalswd> oh, maybe it's the vista serial number which I don't have anymore :P
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have plugged in an external USB Lacie disk, FAT32, that is usually autodetected and it works on Windows. When I execute lsusb I get : " Bus 003 Device 004: ID 059f:0341 LaCie, Ltd ". Nothing listed in /media though. How do I mount it?
<Olwe> i just installed ubuntu server and ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and i have no graphics
<ompaul> !windows | eternalswd
<ubottu> eternalswd: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<PhotonSCX> DaveKong, I have a LiveCD. All it gives me is 3 options.
<leslieviljoen> matreya6: ok, I wouldn't do it but you may! anyway Oxygenfa1was not having any failing hardware.
<matreya6> eternalswd, mostly you would find serial numbers for the computer in your BIOS
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX:  Choose to do manually
<cedric_> matreya6, ???
<eternalswd> matreya6, thanks, I'll check there
<PhotonSCX> after choosing the 10GB partition it complains it needs one more partition for the swap, which I don't have. How do I split up the 10?
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, how much ram?
<PhotonSCX> DaveKong: I have. No 'fdisk' there.
<PhotonSCX> Onkel|A
<PhotonSCX> sry
<PhotonSCX> ompaul, 2GB
<miso> hi i need help with wow
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, in theory you should be double your ram - however with such a tight mean amount of space I would say 512Mb
<MatizMac> You can reinstall system and before install new one you can split your hdd  :P
<matreya6> cedric_, I'm still there and waiting for your answer. What does already work with the driver? I don't know if you need a special module, but you may need firmware for some NIC's
<ompaul> !wow | miso
<ubottu> miso: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen:  one sec : )
<miso> some tip how run installed wow on linux without any emulator?
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: are you rebooting? still backing up?
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX:  I am not sure what that means. Manual configuration works fine for me.
<matreya6> leslieviljoen, OK, so I misunderstood the problem of Oxygenfa1 because I dropped in the middle of the conversation. Sorry for any confusion I may have caused.
<PhotonSCX> ompaul, if 10GB swap is good, and resize of this existing Vista partition is reliable, I am willing to give Ubuntu 30-40GB of this Vista partition with the resize tool, and specify the 10GB as swap on the LiveCD
<PhotonSCX> If it asks for it. Does it, in guided mode??
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX:  Try reading the gparted docs
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: because if you are busy freezing your harddrive you are beyond help!
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, do you want help with a straight install or a dual boot?
<miso> please i need help how run installed world of warcraft on linux
<ompaul> !dualboot | PhotonSCX read all about it here ->
 * ompaul looks at the biot
<ompaul> !dualboot | PhotonSCX read all about it here
<ubottu> PhotonSCX read all about it here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kl4m> miso : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<PhotonSCX> ompaul, I am typing from a laptop with Vista. Vista partition is 150GB. I just formatted D: which is 10GB
<miso> Kl4m:thx very mutch
<cedric_> matreya6, I don't know... http://ragnarok.heuristik.org/stuff/rt2870.inf...
<PhotonSCX> DaveKong, gparted is started from what?
<tnas08> hi all
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, so then you let the guided install automatically work out the swap it won't killyou
<MatizMac> Did somebody try to install Counter-Strike on Ubuntu 8.04? Was it without many problems? ;)
<cedric_> matreya6, thank's for your help... but i'm ... not good on linux
<ompaul> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ompaul> MatizMac, ^^^
<pellegrino_> cosa modifico nel router x attivare streamerone? grazie
<miso> but...i need run without any emulator
<ompaul> !it | pellegrino
<ubottu> pellegrino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<matreya6> cedric_, I'm looking through it but I don't think I can be of much help. I've only troubleshooted native drivers, never ndiswrapper.
<PhotonSCX> ompaul, right-o, will do.
<Kl4m> miso: _W_ine _I_s _N_ot an _E_mulator
<ompaul> miso, you can only do what you do - if it is not a gnu/linux game then you must use wine
<nickz327> hi
<PhotonSCX> however, I would like more control and options on the liveCD, since I am a programmer and know what I'm doing.
<PhotonSCX> such as an fdisk tool.
<nickz327> in amarok, after playing certain songs, they are delted from my playlist
<nickz327> upon a restart, they are there again
<nickz327> wats the problem/fix?
<tnas08> im having a problem when im trying to add new repositories... im giving the command: echo “deb  http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main” | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list but im taking the following output :“deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main”. then when im trying to do it via the Softaware Sources i have the same output .... any help appreciated!
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, do an automatic install, then you will see how it works and you can tweek it soon
<pjotr>  gnu/linux games http://www.playdeb.net/
<miso> kl4m: but i haven't got Wine
<matreya6> cedric_, Actually I tried using a Ralink card myself, the 2500 series and it was very hard to get anything working properly, even with native drivers. I never got WPA2 working.,,
<Kl4m> miso: wine is a translator instead of an emulator. The performance hit is minimal and sometimes inexistant.
<turtle_> i need help finding snes9x-x that I just installed and cant find.
<Kl4m> miso: you can't play WoW on Linux without wine.
<PhotonSCX> yes, but as a programmer, I'd like to know beforehand that "resizing" an existing partition with tons of work stuff on it won' t destroy client data ;)
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX:  I must go now, sorry. Look here http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<matreya6> turtle_, it is probably in in /usr/games
<PhotonSCX> I'd prefer to split up the 10GB into 8+2 or 9+1
<PhotonSCX> :)
<PhotonSCX> DaveKong
<nickz327> anyone?
<PhotonSCX> isn't gparted a LINUX partition tool=
<turtle_> matreya6:  k, ill check
<nickz327> amarok deleting songs from my play list upon playing?
<PhotonSCX> which means: I need LINUX first?
<dasdajs> any binary newsreader which can be used serverside?
<matreya6> turtle_,  if you can find it there you can find any file with "find / -iname snes9x-x"
<DaveKong> PhotonSCX:  yes it is and it is the default one for ubuntu
<miso> Kl4m: but i can't install wine before i am not administrator of computer
<PhotonSCX> maybe I missed a commandline tool F-key on the livecd that will give me gparted?
<bobertdos> nickz327: Are you sure your songs aren't just queued?
<tnas08> no i try to install awn-manager and it gives me this: “deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu hardy main” ? ? ?
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, the live cd has it all there - just do it
<PhotonSCX> I don't need to partition AFTER I install Ubuntu.....
<PhotonSCX> gee
<nickz327> it only happens with one artest
<PhotonSCX> did I get something wrong?
<tnas08> and this: E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 80 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: The list of sources could not be read.
<PhotonSCX> I can select something in the livecd menu and get a partitioning tool?
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: still backing up
<pius> is there an app for linux to capt video and sound with a webcam?
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen:  lol
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, the install tool does it - your call if you want to use it or not
<PhotonSCX> it does not.
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: sorry, I have to be tough on you gullible people :-)
<matreya6> Oxygenfa1, sorry for the confusion I might have caused...
<PhotonSCX> it asks for a root partition in Manual and then complains it needs a swap partition
<PhotonSCX> no option to create one.
<pan_> anyone here use powertop
<cedric_> matreya6, i've wep... not wpa2...
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, so you don't know what you are doing, let it do itself
<PhotonSCX> thx ompaul
<PhotonSCX> one "F5 partition tool" would let me show you that I know what I'm doing
<PhotonSCX> windows style guides does NOT
<tnas08> anyone please?
<bobertdos> nickz327: Hmm, not sure..........Are the songs from the one artist sitting on a separate partition? Are they different formats than the others??
<matreya6> cedric_, there is a project to develop drivers for the Ralink RT2500 series for Linux, maybe they can give you some useful pointers on your card?
<PhotonSCX> brb, going to reboot from the LiveCD, going to poke around every single menu on that cd
<Kl4m> miso: It's possible to install wine in your user directory but seriously... You want to play WoW on a machine that you're not admin?
<soenke> hi all. one question: is the 32bit server kernel with bigmem known to be slow? I use it on a desktop machine to make use of 4GB ram. but it seems to be much slower. anyone?
<PhotonSCX> if there is no way to create a 2gb swap partition from D: there will be hell to pay for ompaul :):)
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, ehh not what i suggested read your logs
<PhotonSCX> my logs?
<Teisei> Why does aMSN not start in system tray if it is set to launch on startup ?
<yaddle> In 8.04 after i boot up if I open a web browser and view a flash video or audio then I am unable to hear sound coming from a local audio source (i.e mp3).
<yaddle> but then if I open a local audio file first, i can then no longer hear audio in flash. I have to restart the computer to reset the whole process of this
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, what I am saying to you, and this is the last time I will say it, is point it at that partition and let it go automatically
<yaddle> any ideas?
<miso> Kl4m: yes i am not admin on this machine bot i want play wow
<matreya6> turtle_, did you find your snes-emulator yet?
<PhotonSCX> I did. in manual mode. it wanted a swap partition. I am not going to give it my vista parttition to use as swap.
<turtle_> matreya6:  no
<cedric_> matreya6, yes why not... but it's rt2870
<ompaul> PhotonSCX, there is a click once and it works install tool when it boots up
<miso> Kl4m: *but
<bobertdos> yaddle: Sadly, this is a known bug in Pulseaudio. Our best suggestion is switching all the audio preferences and gstreamer-properties over to ALSA.
<PhotonSCX> anyway brb
<HyperFireRush> hey everyone
<Kl4m> miso: you will have to install wine in your home directory.
<yaddle> bobertdos: Everything is already switched to ALSA :(
<matreya6> turtle_, you can find the installed files for any package from Synaptic
<bobertdos> yaddle: including gstreamer-properties?
<yaddle> bobertdos: Hmm maybe not. How do I go about modifying the gstreamer-properties?
<miso> Kl4m: but how instal wine in my home directory
<bobertdos> yaddle: type it into the terminal or the run menu
<yaddle> bobertdos: Ok thanks :)
<matreya6> turtle_, You can first search for the package in Synaptic. If it is installed you can right-click on the package and go to the tab [installed files]
<HyperFireRush> I was wondering when you are in the terminal how can you get a list off all the software you can download
<Kl4m> miso: Also, if by any chance it's to setup a bot, it will not work if the machine doesn't have X server and a 3D card.
<yaddle> bobertdos: Yea, everything was already set to ALSA :(
<bobertdos> HyperFireRush: I'm not sure you'd ever WANT a list of ALL the software you can install. That would be an awfully long list :D Why do you ask?
<Kl4m> miso: you could ask #wine about a home directory install
<bobertdos> yaddle: *sigh* Well, this is something that we are all praying will be fixed in 28 days :p
<gonzaloaf_laptop> hello, why when I read some files on my ntfs partition I see characters like that: conexión ???
<yaddle> bobertdos: Haha ok no prob. Thanks for the help dude :)
<HyperFireRush> well i have only had linux for about 2 days and dont really have any software and dont like any in the add remove section
<miso> Kl4m: and how i can test if i have 3D card and x server?
<Olwe> i installed ubuntu-server, then ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and i have no graphics
<pjotr>  HyperFireRus, you can start with apt-cache search a, then apt-cache search b....
<bobertdos> HyperFireRush: Use Synaptic or apt-cache. You will like either of those frontends much better.
<Kl4m> HyperFireRush: "apt-cache pkgnames" but that list is not useful
<HyperFireRush> gotcha
<HyperFireRush> im going to mess around with it
<HyperFireRush> but i had vista and i am never turning back LOL
<HyperFireRush> i have ubuntu now
<HyperFireRush> and love love love it
<Kl4m> miso: if you installed the ubuntu desktop (not ubuntu server)  you have X. the 3D card, well... look inside the computer??
<bariga> thats the spirit HyperFireRush
<bobertdos> HyperFireRush: Well then, on behalf of us all, welcome to the Ubuntu community!!
<RoflCoptr> ubuntu ftw
<HyperFireRush> :) thanks do i get a cake?
<HyperFireRush> LOL
<RoflCoptr> the only that can cope with osx and vista
<Radit> ﻿i'm trying to make a link to a file named wan, can anybody give me the command example?
<_haywire_> TurboPotato you still here?
<yaddle> Ok so what is the command to restart audio?
<komputes> yaddle: pulseaudio or alsa?
<miso> Kl4m: i cant look into machine now..
<pan_> man cpufreq-selector what is -c command for its not very clear?
<yaddle> alsa
<bobertdos> Radit: I prefer symbolic links, so: ln -s <path> creates a symlink to <path> in the current directory. man ln will give you the full documentation.
<bariga> Radit: ln --help
<pan_> http://diablo.ucsc.edu/cgi-bin/man/man2html?cpufreq-selector+1
<trashguy> wher does the x config reside
<daklan> trashguy: /etc/X11
<Radit> Thanks guys :-)
<bobertdos> trashguy:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trashguy> /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks liek a place holder
<trashguy> doesnt actually list my driver
<trashguy> like a normal xorg.conf
<daklan> trashguy: your videocard driver should be listed under Devices
<bobertdos> trashguy: You can use glxinfo (in the terminal) if you need to know specifics.
<trashguy> yea
<trashguy> just list the identifier
<trashguy> Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<pjotr> yaddle: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<trashguy> i wanna be able to  change it to vesa for a test
<bariga> Odd-rationale: do you know how turn the volume up and down under mocp ?
<alphaaa> what happens if your RAM is full and u have no swap ?
<bariga> and thanks for the tip this is even better then the mpg123 i've had in mind
<bobertdos> alphaaa: Then your system will start thrashing and performance will suck.
<alphaaa> where does it get the needed memory space ?
<bobertdos> alphaaa: What do you mean?
<quaal> how do i put 1680x1050 in the dropdown menu of "monitor resoltion settings" resolution.
<alphaaa> if your RAM is full and system needs more memory, what does it do if there is no swap
<bobertdos> !x | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<trashguy> it waits
<trashguy> to dump memory when it done using whatever wa sin it
<alphaaa> what if memory stays full
<mike1504> Is it possible tha I might have chown or chmoded somethng in the homes folder to cause the system not to boot, or to boot read-only
<trashguy> alphaaa, it wont
<bobertdos> alphaaa: It will try to garbage collect like mad and perform very slowly. If it can't free enough space, it will just deadlock.
<trashguy> yea or it will freeze
<trashguy> i have some tard web devs
<alphaaa> a lot of people on slashdot saying they're fine without swap
<trashguy> that leik to run scripts that make mysql go beserk and it will chew through 4gigs of ram in 4gigs of swap in a heart beat
<trashguy> alphaaa, they ar emorons
<bobertdos> alphaaa: and yes, that is true. If you have enough ram, you often never need a swap (especially in Linux)
<trashguy> unless its some high performance embedded thingy
<daklan> alphaaa: you can get always create a swapfile in your filesystem
<Spherous> I'm trying to install my NVIDIA drivers, but when I close out of my x shell and run the commands it tells me I need to libc development package~ how can I install it?
<mike1504> anyone available to help with read-only file system?
<alphaaa> daklan : and where do u configure that ?
<OsamaK> Hi! Some new packages are out now (Python 2.6 (4 days), GIMP 2.6 (about 3 days)), But they still out of Package Manger, Why is that?
<_haywire_> need some help finishing up installing sunbird 0.9 on ubuntu 8.04: the sunbird files were copied over the /opt/sunbird and i followed this tutorial here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/27/installing-sunbird-05-or-07-calendar-ubuntu-710/ .... the icon is in the menu and starts to load the application but then just dissappears
<daklan> alphaaa: there are step-by-step instructions on the internet to do that. basically, it comes down to mounting a file as swap in /etc/fstab
<alphaaa> cool
<trashguy> if you did a base install of ubuntu
<bobertdos> OsamaK: Because Ubuntu never rolls out updates mid-cycle unless they are bug or security fixes.
<trashguy> u likely have a swap partition already
<Odd-rationale> bariga: umm. id dont remember.... try man mocp
<alphaaa> i have a base install vista ))
<trashguy> ouch
<bariga> Odd-rationale: i've tried the man and it only mentions options not how to use it :)
<Olwe> where are the log files for the x-server?
<bariga> i've tried google as well
<trashguy> Olwe, /var/log
<OsamaK> bobertdos: I even cannot install them using 'apt-get install' command. I'm not talking about the notice
<Olwe> thanks trashguy.. Gonna see if i can find something in there...
<Spherous> What the command to get my libc development package? running Hardy~
<Olwe> nothing else seems to be working
<bariga> i guess it's time to try every buton on the keyboard :p
<trashguy> Olwe
<trashguy> tryin to figure out how to change your driver to vesa
<Odd-rationale> bariga: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/moc-console-audio-player-for-linux/
<trashguy> not as simple liek in freebsd
<Odd-rationale> bariga: http://polishlinux.org/apps/cli/moc-audio-player-advanced-tricks/
<CaptainMurphy> Hey, I can't install ubuntu 8.04 or 7.04 becuase it can't find my screens and thus can't start X
<Odd-rationale> bariga: the second list has a more complete list of keybindgins...
<CaptainMurphy> but its worked on my computer before, and my graphics card isn't messed up becuase windows runs on a different partition
<CaptainMurphy> Whats up with that?
<bobertdos> OsamaK: That's what I mean. Ubuntu WILL NOT release updates to the repos unless they are bug/security fixes. All APT frontends draw from the repos, you see. So you will not be able to install them using apt-get, Synaptic, or any of the automatic fontends.
<trashguy> be nice
<shey> Whats the best way to run windows inside Ubuntu? Virtualbox or VMWare?
<trashguy> if they put newer versio of vbox in the repos
<trashguy> ^^
<trashguy> VirtualBox is pro
<trashguy> i recommend
<shey> ok Ill give it a shot.
<shey> thanks.
<trashguy> shey
<trashguy> add their repo
<bariga> thx Odd-rationale
<CaptainMurphy> Does anybody know what I can do to get X working from the CD?
<bobertdos> OsamaK: There should, however, be new releases for Ibex. How many, I don't really know...
<trashguy> the ubuntu repo still has 1.6 and they are on version 2
<formode> Hello, trying to get two Ubuntu Hardy computers talking to each other other a LAN with a d-link router connecting them. How would I go about it?
<basy> #linux
<Spherous> I think I got it, sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev
<Spherous> ~
<trashguy> formode, what do you mean by talking?
<tigran> Hi, when I change my mac address in /etc/network/interfaces, I no longer have internet.
<formode> trashguy, I need to send files from one to another
<trashguy> formode, netwrok wise they mostlikely already are ^^
<Derander_> Is there a way to eliminate the delay after entering an incorrect password to login?
<Odd-rationale> tigran: how did you change it?
<formode> trashguy When I open the "Network" in naultius I see nothing :(
<cilkay> Hello. Is there a GUI to create a preseed file for an auto installation?
<bobertdos> !nfs | formode
<ubottu> formode: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<trashguy> formode, did you install samba?
<tigran> auto ath0 iface ath0 inet dhcp        hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<formode> trashguy Samba becomes preinstalled I think
<tigran> Odd-rationale: auto ath0 iface ath0 inet dhcp        hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<webwurst> formode: create directory in home, click right with mouse, choose "share"
<bobertdos> trashguy: I believe he said two Ubuntu systems. Samba is not good for getting two Unix systems to file share.
<noriyuki> Does any body knows how to use vim?
<webwurst> formode: do this on both computers
<trashguy> bobertdos, i just use scp :/
<noriyuki> Is there any VIm chat room?
<CaptainMurphy> man vim
<formode> webwurst, Thank you, doing it now
<cilkay> formode: If you have sshd installed, with Konqueror, it's a matter of typing "fish://remoteHost" You can then drag/drop files between the two computers. It's just a front-end for scp.
<webwurst> formode: do you use hardy?
<bobertdos> trashguy: I suppose that works too, just not Samba ;)
<noriyuki> CaptainMurphy, is not how to use it I need to do some things that are a little more complicated than just typing man
<trashguy> bobertdos, well yes CIFS is ugly
<CaptainMurphy> Sorry, I was joking around
<SpareXX> i'm downloading with Ktorrent, and it goes grey for a few seconds while speed drops then it goes full throttle again, help please?
<CaptainMurphy> I'm no expert, I'm here with a problem
<cilkay> formode: you type "fish://" in the address bar, btw.
<noriyuki> CaptainMurphy, is that to me?
<CaptainMurphy> yeah
<Odd-rationale> tigran: did you do "sudo ifconfig ath0 down; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo ifconfig ath0 up" ?
<formode> webwurst, Yes.
<noriyuki> oh ok no problem men
<bobertdos> trashguy: hahaha
<noriyuki> man
<cilkay> noriyuki: Lots of people know how to use vim :)
<noriyuki> cilkay, how well my friend jjeje?
<noriyuki> cilkay, ok let me tell you
<tigran> Odd-rationale: not in that order
<tigran> Odd-rationale: so ath0 down, edit the file, restart networking, ath0 up?
<Odd-rationale> tigran: also, i would recoomned macchanger
<noriyuki> cilkay, I want to configure VIm so that every time i open a new archive it automacally run some commands
<Odd-rationale> !info macchanger | tigran
<crazyguy510> Anyone have experience with installing
<ubottu> tigran: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-1 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 320 kB
<crazyguy510> wine
<cosmodad> I've just upgraded to 8.04 and been trying to get PulseAudio working, but I can't get the server to start. What do I need to do for that?
<tigran> Odd-rationale: i have it installed, so just do the same order?
<mike1504> erUSUL are you in the room?
<noriyuki> HOW?? I want to configure VIm so that every time i open a new archive it automacally run some commands
<webwurst> formode: it will ask you to download samba/network-something. do that. but by enabeling the sharing of the directory you will get an error. permission or so. you must log out and in again. then share again and it will work. this is fixed in intrepid ;)
<Odd-rationale> tigran: if you are using macchanger, then just add: pre-up macchanger -m 12:34:56:78:90:AB ath0
<formode> webwurst, ok thank you so much!
<Heston> Hello, top is reporting fairly high mem usuage - Is the cache included in this total, as that is fairly high aswell.
<crazyguy510> When installing wine I get the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext can someone tell me why???
<Olwe> trashguy: find anything? there's nothing in my log files... except for the fact that it was expecting something, and came up with keyboard light triggers or some fool thing...
<lanoxx> l
<crazyguy510> When installing wine I get the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext can someone tell me why???
<bfl> hey, is it possible to at a new service in administration>services?
<Oxygenfa1> ﻿leslieviljoen: I'm going to be a while. THanks for your help: )
<leslieviljoen> Oxygenfa1: no problem, hope you'll let me know how it went!
<leslieviljoen> mail me when you are done: leslieviljoen at gmail
<soundray> Heston: yes. Cache usage goes down dynamically as memory usage for application data increases
<Oxygenfa1> Add+ to buddies list, I'll inform you when its all overheheh
<leslieviljoen> hehe
<crazyguy510> When installing wine I get the error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext can someone tell me why???
<Odd-rationale> tigran: did that work?
<soundray> crazyguy510: are you installing from source?
<SexyKen> Guys - I'm having a problem getting both my video cards/monitors working in Ubuntu.  lspci only shows one vga card...
<crazyguy510> yeah
<SexyKen> Where should I start?
<soundray> crazyguy510: any particular reason why you're not using the repo version?
<crazyguy510> I'm patched the gif file for call of duty 4
<Heston> soundray, so can i subtract "Cached" from Mem: "used" to determine how much is actually used by applications?
<crazyguy510> so I could installl the patch
<techsupport> can someone help me to get samba join a domain ?
<sledge>  so 4 is read, 1 is execute , and 2 is write?
<Heston> soundray, er nevermind
<bobertdos> sledge: correct
<techsupport> how can i change my network settings ?
<techsupport> i need to change the dns server address
<soundray> crazyguy510: you need to install dev dependencies then. 'sudo apt-get build-dep wine' should do it.
<formode> webwurst, They still are not talking
<soundray> crazyguy510: read the tips, too
<bobertdos> techsupport: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<basy> Hi, how to run make, to don't display lines starst with: "g++ -c -pipe ..." I want to see only warnings or errors, is it possible?
<soundray> !compile > crazyguy510
<ubottu> crazyguy510, please see my private message
<crazyguy510> What about patching
<webwurst> formode: did the sharing-thing work?
<soundray> !pm | crazyguy510
<ubottu> crazyguy510: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<formode> No, we got the shared folders up
<techsupport> bobertdos, i'm working on editting cmb.conf at this moment, do you think you can guide me a little ?
<Coppershade-org^> Installing grub failed. From a checked livecd. This is a fatal error. No Ubuntu for me :(
<webwurst> formode: do you see something under network?
<formode> webwurst, Only "Windows network"
<Coppershade-org^> I pointed the LiveCD to a formatted 10GB partition in Manual, it wanted a swap partition, I said no, go ahead. At 94% it failed to install grub. Reboot into Vista, No grub. What has this usr done wrong?
<crazyguy510> Alright thanks
<danbh_intrepid> Coppershade-org^: why dont you try the automated partitioning?
<SeaPhor> I need to put .avi files on a dvdr and play them on a dvd player on the TV, back in my windows days i used windvd so what could do that now?
<webwurst> formode: and can you enter that?
<formode> webwurst, Yes, I see it
<bobertdos> techsupport: You mean smb.conf? Yeah, maybe a little...........
<techsupport> bobertdos, yeah sorry, smb.conf
<tigran> Hey I forgot who was helping me a minute ago on my mac address changing and no internet: It didnt work.
<Coppershade-org^> danbh_intrepid, no no. why does Ubuntu fail to install grub, you mean.
<webwurst> formode: does your own computer show up in windows-share?
<Coppershade-org^> I checked the LiveCD with the LiveCD menu function.
<Spherous> alright, so I just installed my NVIDIA drivers but now my res is all messed up, and I can't make it smaller.  I also can't check extra for visual effects any more
<techsupport> bobertdos, the reason i'm doing is that i want to have a backup drive on my network hosted by ubuntu server
<formode> Yes I see hers too, and I can open the folder, but it does not allow file transfer
<Coppershade-org^> I'm on a Vostro 1510, which at linux-laptop is ok for Ubuntu GG, which is why I bought it :)
<cilkay> SeaPhor: I've used a package called devede for that. Worked very well. It takes about 3.5 hours to create the ISO for a DVD from the original AVIs.
<danbh_intrepid> Coppershade-org^: well, clearly something went wrong.  And you checked the cd, so I dunno.  I take it that its a new computer?
<tigran> When I change my mac address, I no longer have internet. Anyone have an idea why?
<soundray> Coppershade-org^: some BIOSs protect the MBR against writes. Check your BIOS setup for an item named "boot sector virus protection" or similar.
<bobertdos> techsupport: Yeah, that's understandable
<Coppershade-org^> bought it 2 months ago, it came with vista, sadly.
<webwurst> formode: ok! did you allow "writing" in the sharing options?
<cilkay> tigran: Your ISP might be giving you an IP based on MAC address.
<bariga> can anyone help me i'm having trouble with the proprietary driver of nvidia
<webwurst> formode: on both computers
<tigran> cilkay: Ive changed it in Windows tho, I still had internet
<Coppershade-org^> optimized vista so it's decent, but had a 10GB D: to spare, tried Ubuntu HH 32-bit livecd
<formode> wenwurst, I did. I keep getting "Operation not supported by backend"
<Coppershade-org^> sure, I could trust it to resize my vista partition and hope it preserves client data there for work, then use 10GB swap, but---
<techsupport> bobertdos, my router is being repaired atm, so i only have switch connected to the cable modem, and both ubuntu server and win 2k3 are hooked up to the switch (without the router)
<cilkay> tigran: Did you release your IP on Windows before you changed the MAC address? If so, you might not have on Linux. I'm not sure why you're monkeying around with changing your MAC address, however. I've never had to do that.
<CaptainMurphy> I have an acer al2216w but ubunutu can't detect my screen and when I try to configure it only shows al2216wc al2216wv al2216wx  What does the second letter mean? Its not possible anyone knwos this is there...
<Coppershade-org^> I'd rather just use D: for Ubuntu, it's formatted and ready :)
<soundray> Coppershade-org^: that point is moot if for some reason grub fails to install
<bobertdos> techsupport: okay, by the way have you read the ComprehensiveSambaGuide yet?
<Coppershade-org^> but apparently some users managed to install Ubuntu (GG) on a Vostro 1510
<tigran> cilkay: I dont think I did, I just used a little app, did it for me with no problem. What I'm doing is sudo ifconfig ath0 down; sudo macchanger -e xx:xx...; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; sudo ifconfig ath0 up;
<webwurst> formode: hm, saw that error. don't know what that means. but you could copy the files you want to share on your computer in the shared folder - and on the other computer you can access them over network
<Spherous> Okay, can anyone tell me why my PC isn't using my NVIDIA driver after I just installed it?
<fous_> how to i have firestarter work on startup ?
<formode> Yes but she can't see me :(
<techsupport> bobertdos, no didnt know it existed
<soundray> Coppershade-org^: do you read me?
<formode> webwurst
<cilkay> tigran: That app might have released it before changing. Why are you doing this anyway?
<Coppershade-org^> soundray, yes.
<Coppershade-org^> How do I make it possible for grub to install? :)
<Astral_Projectio> hi.. i have a question..
<soundray> Coppershade-org^: so follow my advice
<pires> hgv
<bobertdos> techsupport: Also, I believe domain names need to also be set in System->Admin->Network. I'd have to think of what file that corresponds to.
<webwurst> formode: ok, mayby it just needs some time. you kow, it's an microsoft protocol ;)
<bobertdos> !samba | techsupport
<tigran> cilkay: To get into a ..umm..banned server
<ubottu> techsupport: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Astral_Projectio> i cannot connect on wlan network with nm-applet, when its secured network
<formode> webwurst, There's no linux native protocol?
<Ty4ka_^> Это русский канал?
<Astral_Projectio> it asks me for a key.. i enter it, and nothing happens
<Coppershade-org^> check my BIOS, roger.
<Spherous> Coppershade-org^ Grub should install by itself if you have 2 partitions when you install Ubuntu
<Astral_Projectio> i know the key is correct... i'm using ndiswrapper
<soundray> !ru | Ty4ka_^
<ubottu> Ty4ka_^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Astral_Projectio> can someone help me?
<bobertdos> techsupport: What the heck? GAH! Who keeps changing what these factoids are linking to??
<Coppershade-org^> although Dell BIOSes have few options, didn't see it there, will look again.
<Spherous> Astral_Projectio, whats your question?
<perillux> Can someone tell me how, if it's possible, to downgrade gcc (g++)  ??
<Coppershade-org^> Someone succeeded, so I will.
<webwurst> formode: yeah nfs. but often friends join with windows-laptops or so. and nfs isn't the modernst thing, either
<Coppershade-org^> :)
<Coppershade-org^> brb
<soundray> perillux: what version do you need?
<Astral_Projectio>  i cannot connect on wlan network with nm-applet, when its secured network... it asks me for a key.. i enter it, and nothing happens
<formode> webwurst I just want to send her like 40 gigs of stuff xD
<Astral_Projectio> how can i make this work
<Astral_Projectio> with nm-applet
<haydnc> Astral_Projectio: what kind of security is on the network? WEP? WPA2?
<Spherous> Anyone know why my PC isn't using my NVIDIA driver after I just installed it? Using Hardy
<Astral_Projectio> WEP
<techsupport> bobertdos, have no clue, so do you think i should go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide
<soundray> Spherous: how did you install it?
<Astral_Projectio> i tried 128 bit wep and 64bit wep
<webwurst> formode: hehe, what error do you get exaclty?
<Astral_Projectio> i even tried entering key in "s:keyyy" format, but i cannot make it work
<formode> webwurst, Well, I can see her, but transferring is a "Operation not supported by backend", and she can't even see me.
<Spherous> soundray, Downloaded it, did sudo chmod +x driverhere~  hit ctrl alt f1, sudo killall gdm.  sudo ./driverhere~ and followed the instructions
<perillux> soundray: I'm not exactly sure, but I have version 4.3 and I'm getting errors.  I did some research and found that in older versions you didn't have to do #include for every library.  It would do some of them automatically and in the new version they removed that feature.  So now I'm trying to compile something that kinda needs to do that....
<hakonlo> Has anyone had problems with JACK+FreeBOB after upgrading to Intrepid (I have)?
<bobertdos> techsupport: That's what I thought initially, but it doesn't have anything there specific to domains. I'd have to look up some stuff too.
<haydnc> Astral_Projectio: when it asks you for the key, does it also give you the option of selecting what kind of encryption is on the network? I seem to remember something like that last time I connected to a wireless network
<liza0_> hello all
<N1X0N> <all> Hello liza0_!
<soundray> Spherous: why did you not go through System-Administration-Hardware Drivers ?
<liza0_> ﻿when i play video in linux (ubuntu ) they look low res compared to how they looked in windows. is there any way to improved the quality of the video during playback
<Spherous> Cuz I read this way offline? No one here was telling me how to so I decided I better follow a guide instead of spam this chat for help
<Astral_Projectio> haydnc, yes i have 3 type of wep encryption to select. 128 bit, 64bit and 64bit hex
<Astral_Projectio> i tried all but hex
<Astral_Projectio> and it doesnt work
<Astral_Projectio> i have to use wifi radar to connect to wlan network ;p
<martin__> 1
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<N1X0N> <everybody> Hello AzizLight!
<esac> hi, i just plugged a usb sound card into my computer, and it seems to recognize it, but i cant figure out how to send sound to it
<askvictor> why does the ubuntu install partitioner put one partition as a primary, and the rest as secondary?
<bobertdos> techsupport: It does look like most of the settings are in smb.conf. I think the biggest part is making sure Samba is the controller.
<soundray> perillux: you can install older gcc versions from the repos. Do 'apt-cache search gcc | grep ^gcc' to see which ones
<techsupport> bobertdos, controller ?
<AzizLight> is there a way to make Konsole (and yakuake) transparent in Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) ? I tried to set some transparency in the schema options but it did not work :S
<webwurst> formode: sorry, looks bad. "nautilus 2.25 is in intrepid, closing the bug. the change is not trivial and not likely to be backported to hardy", see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/205773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205773 in nautilus "Nautilus tries to copy a dragged file into Network on hover and freezes" [Low,Fix released]
<haydnc> Astral_Projectio: sorry if this is a silly question but can you check what type of security the access point you're trying to connect to is using? So that you can match the security type on your machine
<perillux> soundray: thanks.  I just want to go to an older version compile this thing, and then go back to my current version.
<bobertdos> techsupport: er, wait, Windows is your controller isn't it?
<Spherous> soundray, did you see my message?
<techsupport> bobertdos, yes, windows is a domain controller
<techsupport> bobertdos, and i want to somehow make it so that the 500g drive i put into linux appear in my windows
<soundray> Spherous: no, I'll miss your replies unless you use my nick
<soundray> Spherous: I see it now
<perillux> soundray: what version do you have?  because I'm using Intrepid, so I think they might have a different version.  Because what I'm trying to compile should work in hardy.
<Spherous> soundray, alright, sorry, I'm still not in the habbit of typing a name first
<soundray> Spherous: see if it works the way I suggested
<AltiusBimm> howdy comrades, I have a bit of a puzzlement: Wubi installer is throwing a critical thermal halt at 60 degrees Celsius (on a notebook computer)
<martin__> which flash plugin for firefox would u prefer?
<soundray> Spherous: feel free to repeat any question here if you haven't got a reply after 15 minutes or so
<soundray> perillux: 4.2 is default in hardy
<goran__> anyone on wifi question it, pinged me? :)
<haydnc> Astral_Projectio: more or less what I'm asking is: is there any chance at all - no matter how small that the access point might have been set to use, or recently changed to use a different type of encryption such as one of the WPA variants? or could it be set to use WEP 128bit ASCII where you're trying to use some other variant?
<goran__> :)
<Olwe> trashguy
<Spherous> Soundray, when I go there it says its using it, but if I go to applications->System tools->NVIDIA X Server Settings, it says its not using it and to configure my x configuration file
<soundray> !tab > Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous, please see my private message
<perillux> soundray: ok can you talk me through downgrading to 4.2 then?  because I have 4.3
<bobertdos> techsupport: yep, that's doable too
<AltiusBimm> does 60°C sound like an unreasonably high operating temperature for a laptop though?
<goran__> haydnc, it is using wep, i can connect to that access point when i manually set wireless (not broadcast mode)
<ubuntu> my HD just died on me , i can still access it but it wont boot
<soundray> Spherous: okay, that'll be difficult to fix
<techsupport> bobertdos, do you want to have a look at my cfg ?
<ubuntu> i boughta  new HD
<goran__> but through nm-applet i cannot connect
<ubuntu> whats the b est way to copy my old system over
<goran__> i have same problem with ndis and madwifi drivers
<ubuntu> or am i better off just reinstalling fresh
<Olwe> AltiusBimm... Yeah, thats a little warm......
<soundray> Spherous: I suggest you have a go with envyng
<soundray> !info envyng | Spherous
<ubottu> spherous: Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<goran__> at first i thought it was because of madwifi so i switched to ndis
<soundray> oops
<soundray> !info envyng-gtk | Spherous
<ubottu> spherous: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<martin__> which flash plugin for firefox r u guys using?
<Spherous> soundray, so I do what...?
<unop> perillux, a warning, downgrading something like gcc could break quite a few things - but if you are still determined.  sudo aptitude install gcc=version_number
<MrPeepers310> does anyone know a website i can post a vb file on for my group partners can retrieve it then, work on it, and then upload it?
<Spherous> soundray, sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk?
<bobertdos> techsupport: It wouldn't hurt
<unop> MrPeepers310, a pastebin ?
<NiCK_NaME> Hello, I am having issues Trying to get my WebCam to work properly threw aMSN... i know it take the driver uvcvideo... i heard it is pre-installed on Ubuntu 8.04 ... and should "Just Work" is what everyone sayd but my webcam dont... i looked it up and my webcam IS supported... so any help would be more than appreciated...
<soundray> perillux: 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2'
<soundray> Spherous: yes
<haydnc> goran__: weird that it should work on a manual setup but not in roaming mode. Out of curiousity what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<martin__> @MrPeepers why not try zoho
<MrPeepers310> martin__: whats zoho?
<Technoviking> can someone PM me, need to test something
<soundray> perillux: then update the links that the Makefil uses
<perillux> unop: I just want to downgrade, compile 1 thing, and then go back to my current version... is that still a risk?
<Technoviking> thanks
<NiCK_NaME> welcome
<martin__> zoho is kinda like team collaboration, which u could share files and docs
<Astral_Projectio> haydnc, i dont have idea what the problem could be
<Spherous> soundray: alright, it finished, now what?
<danbh_intrepid> NiCK_NaME: try gstreamer-properties
<martin__> it's free
<MrPeepers310> martin__: is it a website?
<soundray> unop: you can install multiple gcc versions side-by-side without pinning
<Astral_Projectio> i have dhcp server set on access point and everything works fine when set manually through wifi-radar
<martin__> yes
<soundray> Spherous: Alt-F2 envyng-gtk
<unop> perillux, errm, it might - the downgrade could cause a conflict with the current version of gcc - which might be a dependant of quite a few other packages - try it out, you'll be prompted for confirmation anyway
<Astral_Projectio> but nm-applet refuses to cooperate :)
<techsupport> bobertdos, http://pastebin.com/m5f75defe
<soundray> Spherous: actually Alt-F2 gksudo envyng-gtk
<unop> soundray, hmm, ok - but this wasn't really pinning
<Arctic> can someone tell a best place to extract Blender, since it's selfcontained?
<NiCK_NaME> gstreamer-properties okay!... hey is that a program i have to install ? i never seen it before
<soundray> unop: why the = sign?
<martin__> @arctic why not try /opt/blender ?
<MrPeepers310> martin__: is it free?
<Spherous> soundray, I should uninstall first, right?
<martin__> @MrPeepers yes it is
<Daisuke_Ido> why not try sudo apt-get install blender
<martin__> unless u want to upgrade it?
<haydnc> Astral_Projectio: Sorry I can't help - I have read that some people have issues with NM-Applet but since I've not run into that myself i guess I don't know enough about the work-arounds for it. Maybe someone else here can help
<soundray> Spherous: no
<martin__> ;-)
<Arctic> won't get latest
<techsupport> Technoviking, not sure if thats right at all
<Spherous> soundray: Then, thats a huge difference from Windows o.o
<Astral_Projectio> hm.. thanks anyway haydnc ..
<bobertdos> techsupport: Okay, the first part of this page is the simplest example I could find: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3842/
<Technoviking> techsupport: pardon?
<techsupport> bobertdos, not sure if thats right at all
<soundray> Spherous: Winwhat?
<Astral_Projectio> anyone else have potential solution to my problem? :)
<Spherous> soundray: Heh
<techsupport> Technoviking, sorry, ignore that was for someone else
<unop> soundray, tell aptitude (or apt-get) to install a specific version of a package in this case gcc, which i believe is a metapackage
<Arctic> Thanks Martin, will go!
<martin__> artic np
<soundray> unop: that's what I'd call pinning
<Spherous> soundray: should I auto or manual pick? I'm pretty sure my driver is 173.14.12, thats the one NVIDIA's site told me to download for my geforce 7 series
<martin__> anyone know how to get started in setting up a small project?
<soundray> Spherous: I don't know, from here on I'd just have a play
<jakisktos> hi all!
<martin__> how do i find partners?
<unop> soundray, hmm, i call pinning doing that but then also setting up /etc/apt/preferences so that the package is given a source and priority.
<Spherous> soundray: alright~ brb while this does its thing
<pan_> any one here use powernowd
<pan_> having trouble with changing moves
<pan_> modes
<jakisktos> i have ubuntu 8.10 and gigabit ethernet card and my OS can`t detect it
<jakisktos> someone help me?
<soundray> unop: okay... In any case, for gcc version 4.2 it's very easy to just install gcc-4.2 and update the symlinks in /usr/bin
<arakthor> Does anyone know how to set up of a key ring manually - my laptop did not automatically create a new one when connecting to protected networks.
<danbh_intrepid> !ibex | jakisktos     but yes, its broken
<ubottu> jakisktos     but yes, its broken: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<MrPeepers310> martin__: o man this is great! thanks!
<jakisktos> ubottu: you mean that somthing in my distro is corrupted?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> jakisktos: read http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta -- Known Issues, first bullet
<techsupport> bobertdos, in the examble you gave me, they only show like 2 lines
<randy> is their any other programs like Wine that i can use
<WDC> Hello. In Postfix, when connecting remotely via TELNET< I get Relay access denied
<techsupport> bobertdos, example where samba as member of domain controller
<WDC> Why does that happen?
<Spherous> randy, depends, what for? if gaming, go with Cedega
<techsupport> bobertdos, how does my smb.conf look like ?
<NiCK_NaME> danbh_intrepid: okay i did gstreamer-properties... and i seen the webcam  but the screen is solid black how can i get it to show picture (yes the lens cap is off its the first thing i checked)
<Arctic> hehe...how can I create a new folder in /opt?
<jakisktos> soundray: but when i run 8.04 it was same problem: no gigabit eth crd
<randy> just for windows programs like for media players
<unop> Arctic, sudo mkdir /opt/newdir
<martin__> artic: sudo mkdir /opt/yourfolder
<matreya6> Arctic, you'll have to be root for that or use sudo
<martin__> unop: got cha
<Zorix> what does everyone suggest as a good low power mini-itx system that has decent performance for browsing and chatting?
<passive> I've reinstalled Gnome after some problems and re-generate the xorg.conf through dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server, however it looks like gnome doesn't work while KDE/XFCE do
<soundray> jakisktos: what type of card is it?
<Arctic> thanks a bunch again!
<lina> Cedega is possibly behind in Wine, except maybe for being able to run viruses
<unop> martin__, sorry, what?
<Zorix> does Via C7 cpu have decent performance in ubuntu?
<lina> err, farther behind than wine
<matreya6> randy: Most media are playable natively, what are you trying to watch/ listen to?
<Spherous> randy, Uh, I think there is one more, the name ecapes me atm, but Wine is your best bet.  But for media players, I suggest Songbird for music, and Totem or VLC for movies... those work perfect with gnome
<martin__> unop: nothin, just typed before urs
<Spherous> soundray: I'll be right back, gotta restart
<buggy> songbird works with linux?
<Spherous> buggy, yes it does
<buggy> sick.
<jakisktos> soundray: integrated on intel motherboard, model of mobo is: dp35dp
<buggy> I had no idea.
<WDC> Hello?
<martin__> buggy: yes it is
<Spherous> buggy, I know :D its awesome
<unop> martin__, my client says otherwise :)
<danbh_intrepid> NiCK_NaME: well, if it doesn't work there, its a gstreamer bug.  You could try the beta of intrepid.  Bootup the livecd and see if it works there
<buggy> Havent checked up on that project in a while.
<unop> martin__, but if you'd still like a cookie .. :) j/j
<nananuu> !dosbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosbox
<WDC> Can Anyone help me with a "RElay access denied" in Postfix via remote TELNET?
<passive> people i'm dying here
<soundray> jakisktos: 'lspci | grep Ethernet' to find out what exactly it is
<passive> I can't stand KDE
<martin__> unop: huh?
<NiCK_NaME> danbh_intrepid: so boot up the live cd and do gstreamer in their ?
<Zorix> nobody has used a low power system in ubuntu i guess.. thats fine..thanks anyways
<martin__> passive: why?
<bobertdos> techsupport: It looks pretty good. My thought was that you might at least want to try adding the lines in that page. To be honest, this isn't my strongest area. I'm just trying to be helpful.
<soundray> Zorix: I missed your question. Please repeat
<ompaul> WDC,  http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html this helps
<passive> nothing personal but i prefer GNOME that doesn't work anymore on my computer :S
<martin__> anyone suggest better flash plugin for firefox?
<martin__> mine is freaking slow
<WDC> ompaul: thanks
<trashguy> Olwe, i was afk
<jakisktos> soundray: and there is suprise: empty line break
#ubuntu 2008-10-04
<Zorix> soundray, was asking what would be the best low power mini-itx system that works with ubuntu.. a C7 based system or what
<danbh_intrepid> NiCK_NaME: yeah, I think
<Zorix> soundray, just for browsing and chatting
<bobertdos> martin__: I've actually been recommending the RC2 of flash 10 to people.
<soundray> jakisktos: then it must be disabled in the BIOS setup
<randy> well my os is a little strange i installed ubuntu but i have edubuntu and kubuntu all in one os and everthing is conflicking with eachother
<martin__> bobertdos: what's it's package name?
<ubuntu_todd> How to configure HDA audio in ubuntu? I can listen to the music, but can NOT recording my voice. Any idea?
<lina> that is why I object to people who say apt is the best dependency manager
<rocka4him> How do I access my USB drive from Xubuntu ?
<rocka4him> How do I access my USB drive from Xubuntu ?
<soundray> Zorix: miniITX are all pretty disappointing. Have you thought about a netbook, like the Eee PC?
<Ulairion> hi
<jakisktos> soundray: then why widows see it and connects via LAN?
<Ulairion> i need help ;_;
<Fat_Man> Trying to bulk rename files in terminal using the command " rename 's/(.*) - (.*)\.(.*) / $2 - $1.$3/'* " which worked perfectly the night before last.  Today when I try to use it after entering the command terminal responds with " reading filenames from STDIN " and stops for good at that point.  Any ideas as to how I can fix this would be greatly appreciated.
<Spherous> soundray, ahhh its worse, everything is bigger and I can't make it smaller! the best res I can use is 640x480 with 54HZ for refresh!
<bobertdos> martin__: Well, because it's still in development, it's only available in a direct download from Adobe Labs.
<soundray> jakisktos: oh, you're dual-booting, you should have said.
<nananuu> can some one help me with dosbox? I dont understadnd realy the guige in internet
<soundray> jakisktos: make sure you shut down Windows properly, rather than hibernating
<Zorix> soundray, well its for my desktop not to take with me.. i have a laptop already i just want a machine i can connect to from offsite if i need to.. or browse.. or chat
<jakisktos> soundray: i didn`t know
<ubuntu_todd> ﻿How to configure HDA audio in ubuntu? I can listen to the music, but can NOT recording my voice. Any idea?
<martin__> bobertdos: my ff keep turn ifself off after watcing 2 or 3 vids from youtube
<jakisktos> soundray: my ubuntu is installed as application
<martin__> no debug no nothing
<Ulairion> my video drivers went FUBAR after installing.... I can't go over 800x600... help please
<soundray> Zorix: that's exactly how I use my Eee PC :)
<rocka4him> Anyone know how to access my USB drive form Xubuntu
<unop> Fat_Man, make sure you have a space between the command and the glob.
<bobertdos> martin__: using flash 9 with libflashsupport?
<cilkay> randy: I have Kubuntu as the base system with packages from Edubuntu and UbuntuStudio installed. The only conflicts I encountered were with themes, which I don't care about anyway. I just removed the Edubuntu and UbuntuStudio themes.
<soundray> jakisktos: wubi?
<Zorix> soundray, oh.. do you use ubuntu on it?
<unop> Fat_Man, rename 's/(.*) - (.*)\.(.*) / $2 - $1.$3/'  *
<soundray> Zorix: yes
<jakisktos> soundray: right
<Zorix> soundray, awesome..sounds good
<Arctic> ummm...before I get totally embaressed, would someone give me a command on how to extract that Blender tar to /opt? Ehem!
<martin__> rocka4him: is there flash drive icon on ur desktop?
<Fat_Man> unop: Will give it a run right now....
<passive> can anyone help me with that GNOME thing ??
<pyMonty> Does anyone know why flashplugin-nonfree doesn't have transparency in firefox?
<cilkay> Fat_Man: If you have lots of files, you might have to use find because bash will run out of stack space.
<Spherous> soundray, any ideas on what to do now?
<soundray> Zorix: I don't want to put you off the VIA Epia platform entirely -- they certainly have their uses
<lina> Arctic: what tar, is it a package or sources?
<techsupport> bobertdos, i understand, i'm talking in #samba now
<soundray> Spherous: thinking
<randy> is their anyway to get a good working internet explorer
<lina> randy: no, not even on Windows
<Arctic> Martin: tar.bz2
<unop> Fat_Man, you could write this to do the very same thing.   rename 's/(.*) - (.*)\. / $2 - $1./'  *
<Zorix> soundray, what do you think epia is useful for?
<randy> lol
<randy> true
<martin__> artic: ar u asking me?
<Arctic> Lina: sorry
<Spherous> randy, why do you want to use internet explorer?
<Ulairion> my video drivers went FUBAR after installing.... I can't go over 800x600... help please
<pyMonty> So can anyone fix my flash transparency issue in firefox?
<lina> Arctic: tar xjvf <filename>.tar.bz2, is it a binary or sources though?
<soundray> Zorix: when you need a PCI card, for example to build a DVB-enabled media box
<jewbilee> How do I install flash for firefox?
<jakisktos> soundray: and my windows is not hibernatesd
<pyMonty> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, jewbilee
<Spherous> randy, I mean you have plenty of other choices, if you use Gnome, Firefox, Chomium, Opera, or on KDE you have that one that comes installed on it
<soundray> jakisktos: does Ethernet work when you boot from a live CD?
<Zorix> soundray, the eeepc doesnt have a lot of hd space though
<jewbilee> pyMonty: i did that but its still not working
<Fat_Man> unop:  Bingo!  Space as you noted was missing!  Thank you!
<randy> just like to have all of them
<jakisktos> soundray: no
<lina> Spherous: "Chomium", you mean "Chromium"?
<soundray> Zorix: that's true
<Spherous> lina, yeah yeah, that. haha
<trashguy> WHY
<trashguy> would u want ie
<Spherous> lina, missed the r~ haha
<soundray> jakisktos: did you spell Ethernet with a capital E in that command?
<lina> Spherous: that's a library AFAIK
<Arctic> Lina: It's Blender Tar, that I am trying to install in /opt/blender
<aleatorio> $ xbacklight -set 50
<aleatorio> No outputs have backlight property
<aleatorio> how to solve it?
<Spherous> lina, O.o, I used it before, its like the linux version of google chrome~
<jakisktos> soundray: any other ideas
<lina> Arctic: tar xjvf <filename>.tar.bz2
<Fat_Man> cilkay:  only 100 files per directory max.  Did 5 directories the other night and all worked well so will continue with what I have.  Thanks for input!  Cheers!
<Spherous> Lina, you have to compile it though
<lina> Spherous: oh, I thought it was just the library, like libmozlib
<Spherous> lina, nope~
<soundray> Spherous: I think you could try to run nvidia-xconfig to create a new xorg.conf
<martin__> lina: just extract it to some folder
<soundray> jakisktos: did you spell Ethernet with a capital E in that command?
<martin__> then compile it,
<lina> martin__: Arctic ^
<Arctic> nope, it's self sustained
<Spherous> soundray, explain how~ when I run sudo nvidia-xconfig in a shell it just spits out some stuff then gives me a new line to type on
<perillux> I previously had gcc version 4.3 and I need to use version 4.2 or lower.  So I just installed gcc version 4.2 but I don't know how to use that one.  Anytime I try and compile it is still using 4.3.  Any help?
<jakisktos> soundray: yes, new empty line break was appear
<soundray> Spherous: put that some-stuff on a pastebin
<lina> perillux: gcc-4.2
<soundray> !pastebin > Spherous
<ubottu> Spherous, please see my private message
<randy> what kind of program could i use to my my own explorer
<soundray> jakisktos: could you run 'lspci' and pastebin the output
<soundray> !pastebin > jakisktos
<ubottu> jakisktos, please see my private message
<LordFDisk> Spherous, try the Package EnvyNG
<jewbilee> How do I install flash player on firefox, I did sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but firefox still will not play flash
<Spherous> soundray: http://pastebin.com/m2b56fea9
<aaron_> are there any jobs with ubuntu for tech support specialist not a developer?
<perillux> lina: thanks lina.  However, it is compiling with a makefile.  how do I fix this?  can I just go into the makfile and make some changes?
<soundray> LordFDisk: that's what he's done. Can you guide to the next step?
<ubuntu_todd> ubuntu_todd;
<LordFDisk> really ?
<linny> ive got a funny bugi just upgraded to intrepid today and every time i open firefox it goes to full screen mode and f11 wont rectify it any ideas ?
<lina> perillux: yeah. there may be an "update-gcc-alternatives", I'm not sure
<jakisktos> soundray: i didn`t found nothing about lan or ethernet cards
<LordFDisk> hemmm it should have installed everything
<soundray> Spherous: looks like you need to restart X server (ctrl-Alt-Backspace)
<alphaman1101> What is the command to go into display properties?? sudo gtk something isntit?
<lina> perillux: I'm certain that java had a similar update-*-alternatives
<Spherous> soundray, alright. brb
<godlygeek> how can i get hal/dbus to unload a module before Suspend and reload it after?
<linny> alphaman1101: gksudo
<bobertdos> jewbilee: Are you running a 64-bit system?
<perillux> lina: but how do I change it in the makefile.  I don't see any lines that I could change from gcc to gcc-4.2.  I did a search in it for gcc and it had no results.
<jakisktos> soundray: if i type ifnofig appears only lo device
<DIFH-iceroot> why is there a blank space on the left side in my prompt? export PS1="\033[31m\]\u@\h:\033[0m\]"
<Spherous> soundray, it didn't change anything
<jewbilee> bobertdos: sorry, I just actually restarted firefox and its working, thanks though
<alphaman1101> linny, no   that gives a run dialog. i need something that edits the display proerties
<bobertdos> lina, perillux: it does, sudo update=java-alternatives
<soundray> jakisktos: could you run 'lspci' and pastebin the output
<LordFDisk> solds to me that they might need to load the Vid Driver from the command line out of X-Windows
<AzizLight> how can I make konsole transparent in gnome pleasE?
<atmat> hello, anyone running ubuntu on mac-intel?
<randy> is slackware a good os
<atmat> randy: no
<DIFH-iceroot> alphaman1101: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zeno__> i start firefox and hit restore previous session, but it just sits forever.  no errors (even on command line)
<atmat> randy: running slackware on 2008 is idiotic
<soundray> Spherous: can you change resolutions in System-Preferences-Screen Resolution?
<perillux> bobertdos: lina: but what exactly does that do?
<DIFH-iceroot> AzizLight: profle settings for the terminal
<LordFDisk> oops solds = Sounds
<thomc> what's the command to mount an external hard drive with read/write permissions?
<alphaman1101> DIFH-iceroot:  im not getting into that. there was a gui for it.   sudo display-gtk or something
<randy> what about lindowns
<Spherous> soundray, yeah, but only to make everything bigger, my smallest res there is 600x480
<Quinn_Storm> I'm trying out ibex and getting an annoying issue -- networkmanager recognizes my Sierra 881U just fine but it fails to actually connect with it.  The log has it giving up right after 'associating with network' (the AT+COPS line) going 'Setting APN Failed' (though it never set the apn based on that, and I've tried the built-in apn setting for at&t as well as the one I use when I dial it with wvdial.)  It also doesn't use the righ
<godlygeek> atmat: i run hardy and debian sid on my macbook.
<AzizLight> DIFH-iceroot: I tried that it doesnt work, I get a solid color instead everytime
<perillux> bobertdos, lina: I don't want gcc-4.2 permanently.  I just need to compile 1 thing and then I can get rid of it
<mneptok> Aziz! LIGHT!
<mneptok> thank you Aziz.
<Spherous> LordFDisk, I already ran the driver out of a shell with the x server closed
<soundray> Spherous: try configuring your display with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<thomc> lol
<askand> I am not able to slideshow ppt files with latest RC of openoffice, anyone knows why this can be? Using RC3 and Ubuntu 8.04
<lina> perillux: well, use it and uninstall it
<soundray> !intrepid > Quinn_Storm
<ubottu> Quinn_Storm, please see my private message
<bobertdos> perillux: What are you needing to compile?
<perillux> bobertdos, lina: but I don't know how lina, that's why I'm asking.
<Spherous> soundray, its the same there
<perillux> bobertdos, lina: bobertdos I need to compile something with a makefile
<nixcc3> f
<randy> how do i change the screen resolution on the log in screen
<perillux> bobertdos: but if I just run the makefile as is, then it will use gcc version 4.3
<soundray> Spherous: even if you select a generic display with an appropriate resolution?
<Spherous> soundray, I selected the driver by make and model now, gonna restart and see if that fixes it
<gnychis> i know there's a good disk space utility for linux that gives you an idea which folders are taking up the most space,etc... but i can't think of the name, anyone?
<perillux> bobertdos: so I'm wondering how I can run the makefile with gcc-4.2  I thought I could just open up the makefile and change all the lines that say "gcc" to "gcc-4.2" but it doesn't have "gcc" anywhere in it
<zeno__> gnychis: du -hs *
<soundray> perillux: 'sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2', then go to /usr/bin and find out which links point to 4.3. Change all of them to point to 4.2
<zeno__> gnychis: if you want a gui search for disk in your package manager
<martin__> gnychis: it's on application > accesorics > disk usage bla bla
<perillux> soundray: how am I supposed to "find out which links point to 4.3" ?
<xim_> i have an external ntfs drive that is alwayys giving me trouble.  does linux have a utility that might help me diagnose whats wrong with it?
<randy> what program would i use to log on to someones computer
<ompaul> z
<soundray> perillux: 'ls -l /usr/bin | grep ^l | grep 4.3'
<ompaul> randy, usually ssh
<perillux> soundray: bobertdos: lina: it sounds like you all are giving me permanent ways to convert to 4.2.  I just want to compile a single file with it.
<martin__> anyone have ever used playonlinux?
<soundray> perillux: this is permanent for as long as you don't change the links back to point to 4.3
<Spherous> soundray: Okay, my idea didn't work
<Spherous> soundray, what was that line again?
<ompaul> xim_, put it into a windows box, run the defrag stuff and so forth and then have a new look at it, btw it is more offtopic than on topic here
<perillux> soundray: earlier you told me to install 4.2 (i've now done that) and then you said I just have to edit the makefile.  is that still an option?
<martin__> anyone ever have success in running wow on ubuntu?
<soundray> Spherous: I'm not going to repeat anything for you. If you value my advice, you make a note.
<ompaul> wow
<martin__> no one here here ever installed wow?
<martin__> ompal: world of warcraft
<soundray> perillux: no, you said that the makefile does not call gcc directly. So change the links.
<ompaul> martin__, search wiki.ubuntu.com there is a help page there
<Spherous> soundray, O.o I was just wondering the line to open that screen up again, the gtk something one~ I didn't write it down and since I rebooted I don't have it in the chat anymore
<godlygeek> martin__: i've seen it played through wine with no problems.
<martin__> i did,. but i got some problem
<kitche> martin__: wine works good just follow their instructions that they have as well if you get confused
<martin__> i did everything
<martin__> but no sound after i fixed graphic
<soundray> Spherous: 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<martin__> everything works fine, but no sound on wow and shift key is not working either
<Spherous> soundray, yeah that one.  I'm going to try the generic monitor like you said, but it asks for a driver, where do I find the driver for it?
<martin__> what about pulseaudio? should i replace it with alsa?
<soundray> Spherous: it shouldn't ask for a driver
<xim_> ompaul: hmm ok i figured i could trust linux based diagnostic utilities more but ill ask in ##windows
<besthair> ciao
<besthair> !
<perillux> soundray: ok I ran that command and I found which files have 4.3 in it.  Do I have to manually open each one and replace the 4.3 with 4.2?
<ompaul> martin__, search wiki.ubuntu.com there is a help page there read it again
<Spherous> Soundray, well I clicked LCD Panel 1024x768 and hit add, and it asks for a driver
<bobertdos> perillux: Read the manpage for GCC. I know there's a target option for specifying the version in there somewhere.
<ompaul> martin__,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Spherous> soundray, nevermind, I should of pressed ok.  wants me to restart again, brb
<soundray> perillux: no. Example, when you update cpp, you type 'sudo ln -sf cpp-4.2 cpp'
<slammed87d21> what do i type in console to figure out what wireless card im using?
<soundray> perillux: (assuming that you did a 'cd /usr/bin' at some point before that
<soundray> )
<martin__> ompaul: that's what i've been followed but i can't hear anysound, even i followed it's instruction
<dergringo> hey I just used the lice cd to boot my system. How do I access the local encryptet partition?
<dergringo> live
<slammed87d21> what do i type in console to figure out what wireless card im using?
<mn> lspci -i | grep wireless slammed87d21
<perillux> soundray: I don't follow...  all I did was sudo apt-get install gcc-4.2  and then I ran that command you gave me "ls -l /usr/bin | grep ^l | grep 4.3"
<HNSZ> I try stall kubuntu on my laptop bat after i've selected the language the display just showes horizantal bars.
<soundray> slammed87d21: it depends on which bus it is connected to
<kitche> HNSZ: #kubuntu for help
<mn> slammed87d21 did that get it?
<soundray> perillux: that command gave you a list of links in /usr/bin that point to components of gcc-4.3. Now you should do a 'cd /usr/bin' to change to that directory
<daigorobr> Hello, upon inspection of dmesg, I noticed that boot time is halted for a long time "checking for custom DSDT". Is there any way to stop this check?
<soundray> perillux: when you're there, replace those links in the way I explained for cpp
<slammed87d21> it said there was an argument with -i
<techsupport> how can i restart winbind ?
<ompaul> martin__, never did wow but I would suggest that you do no music or you tube just to check it
<soundray> perillux: I hope you don't mind me saying it, but if you have such little understanding, you should really stick with released versions... Betas are for testing -- not ideal for newcomers
<mn> "lspci -i | grep wireless" slammed87d21 type all of that in the same line without the quotes (btw an argument is not something negative, it's just input)
<martin__> ompaul, well, first i got everything working fine. but after i installed pulse audio
<martin__> it just gone
<slammed87d21> ok, just a sec
<HNSZ> I have a core2duo t5670, How do I know if it's 64bit for choosing the right download?
<perillux> soundray: ya I know..  But I was asked by the kernel dev team to test out Intrepid because I was having suspend/hibernate problems and intrepid automatically comes with 4.3
<soundray> HNSZ: it is 64bit compatible, but you can install the 32bit version just as well
<mn> Well, .wine got deleted.  Is there any way I can just get the default .wine folder back?
<perillux> soundray: but anyways....   so for example.  I would change the link "cpp" from "cpp-4.3" to "cpp-4.2"  correct?  and if so, sorry but... how?
<RickZilla> Creative Soundblaster Live Value installed on my computer, for some reason I'm not getting any sound...anybody want to take a stab at how to go about troubleshooting this?  Thanks in advance for your help
<whitehawk> hi
<soundray> perillux: I told you. Too bad you missed it
<ompaul> martin__, why did you do that?
<slammed87d21> it brought up the same thing again
<michael> I just loaded ubuntu and I have a littletrouble with the web browser
<soundray> <soundray> perillux: no. Example, when you update cpp, you type 'sudo ln -sf cpp-4.2 cpp'
<mn> slammed87d21
<mn> let me see
<slammed87d21> yes?
<illovae> hi
<michael> It won't accept tds.net
<bobertdos> HNSZ: and truth be told, unless you have 4 gigs of RAM or more, the 64-bit version doesn't do you incredibly much good (as long as you're not a stickler about benchmark speeds)
<ajzimmerman> I need some help. I installed Hardy Ubuntu on one Hard drive, (second on the list) (Third is for backup), and before that I had XP. XP is on the first hd. Grub was installed on the second hd, so grub doesn't load during start up. When I make the computer start up from the second hd with UBuntu on it, and I select xp from the list, it doesn't load. I'd like to be able to load grub at startup automatically, and be able to access both os's.
<soundray> perillux: make a note of which ones you changed, so you can change them back when you're done compiling
<bustaplz> In Fedora there is a way to set default runlevel to stop the GUI from booting, what is the way to do this in Ubuntu?
<martin__> ompaul: just want to try out new stuff...
<unop> soundray, perillux - don't mine me interrupting - but isn't this a reason why you should be using alternatives
<Eisenhower> any french speakers here?
<unop> s/mine/mind/
<martin__> what exactly is pulseaudio though?
<bobertdos> !pulse | martin__
<soundray> unop: alternatives doesn't support gcc in hardy... has that changed in intrepid?
<ubottu> martin__: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<michael> So, how do I get all pages to load?
<ompaul> martin__. http://www.linux.com/feature/119926  found this on google
<mn> slammed87d21 sorry it's "lspci | grep Wireless" without the quotes.  That should do it
<martin__> obottu: do we really need it? is that the same kind like alsa?
<RickZilla> Creative Soundblaster Live Value installed on my computer, for some reason I'm not getting any sound...anybody want to take a stab at how to go about troubleshooting this? Thanks in advance for your help
<whitehawk> how does ubuntu control OSD (for example when I adjust the volume) I mean with what app does it display it?
<techsupport> can anyone give me some guidelines in editing /etc/nsswitch.conf
<techsupport>  
<Bigshot_> I just installled DIA-0.94 I am wondeirng how to start it?
<unop> soundray, hmm, alternatives should work for anything - basically all it does is create symlinks for you but with multiple intermediaries in /etc/alternatives - so you can switch easily between them using update-alternatives
<bobertdos> martin__: It's basically an extension of ALSA, brand new to Hardy, which is why it still has some bugs.
<martin__> bobertdos: thanks, can i just uninstall it then?
<techsupport> or another words i need help with getting samba to join my domain and share a hard drive with windows
<martin__> bobertdos: it seems like i messedup /etc/asound.conf
<bobertdos> martin__: I wouldn't recommend it. Pulse and Alsa are somewhat intertwined.
<Bigshot_> does anyone know how to start DIA-0.94 after installing it?
<Guest12635> aj my info might be out dated but i believe windows :-( insists on starting first
<^DeathKiNG^> [KiNGScript] Test
<soundray> unop: please go ahead and tell perillux that... For me, update-alternatives gcc has never worked (unlike e.g. for java)
<ChryLimeade> Rickzilla: Try clicking System > Preferences > Sound Preferences.  See if your card is at least listed.
<Bigshot_> hey ChryLimeade do you know how to start DIA after installing it?
<caitlin_> Can someone help me figure out why I'm getting no sound? Someone patient because I'm computer illiterate
<bustaplz> Can anyone tell me what run level I would need to set to boot without GUI and possibly how to set that?
<RickZilla> ChryLimeade:  Yeah, it's listed on the device list
<ChryLimeade> Bigshot, I don't, I haven't had any experience with that.  Sorry man.
<kitche> bustaplz: runlevel 3 which ubuntu uses by default you have to use a command like update-init.d or something to disable gdm from starting on boot
<ChryLimeade> rickzilla: but just plain no sound?  that's weird.
<soundray> bustaplz: you can boot in single user mode by selecting Recovery mode from the grub menu at boot time
<RickZilla> nope, no sound at all
<martin__> bobertdos: so how do i get around it?
<caitlin_> well, it makes a noise when I turn the computer on..but no other time
<bustaplz> I'm not sure I want single user mode. This machine will be headless and I just want to disable I guess X or gdm to save resources.
<RickZilla> I'm not sure where to go from here
<bustaplz> I've done this on Fedora in the past but can't seem to figure it out for Ubuntu.
<soundray> bustaplz: in that case you shouldn't mess with runlevels
<ChryLimeade> yea, the fact that it's listed but just doesn't work is odd to me.
<bustaplz> Okay, so should I be telling gdm or X not to run on boot?
<soundray> bustaplz: just 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove'
<bobertdos> martin__: Other than switching gstreamer-properties and the rest of the sound settings to Alsa, there's not a whole lot you can do safely.
<zeno__> on hitting play test sound i get audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<martin__> bobertdos: how do u switch gstreamer-properties?
<soundray> bustaplz: Ubuntu uses upstart, which is a modern replacement for the old SysV style runlevels and stuff that Fedora has
<ChryLimeade> Rickzilla:  Try going to System > Administration > hardwre drivers.  Does it say there are any problems?
<bustaplz> oh okay
<martin__> bobertdos: are u talking about one specific program, "gstreamer" or the whole system?
<bustaplz> i'll try that command and get back to you, thanks for the help
<martin__> linux sound is confusing
<ChryLimeade> (yea, it is)
<bustaplz> do I need to stop gdm first?
<soundray> bustaplz: no
<soundray> bustaplz: the command only removes the startup links
<RickZilla> ChryLimeade:  none listed there
<zeno__> is intrepid ibis out? package manager jsut started dist-upgrade!
<martin__> can someone recommend the best setup for linux sound? like which packages
<kitche> zeno__: nope it's beta from what I can see
<Joshooa> Hey the pages displayed in my firefox never reach the edges of my screen, even when I zoom in, the stuff gets bigger but the formatting makes to big white bars run down the side. How can I make pages load in the entire firefox window so I can actually see them the way they are supposed to be? I have to magnify EVERY page at LEAST three times to even attempt to read it. (My monitor is also not that great) Does anyone know why Firefox won
<IamSOG> um/.. how can I set up my xubuntu hardware? it doesn't detect my sound card, or do I need to run menuconfig ?
<Spherous> soundray: Hey, when I rebooted it, it put me in low-graphics mode
<Spherous> soundray: and my res is now 800x600, still far off from what it should be
<Joshooa> If I change page style to no style, it looks like crap but goes to the edges, but basic page style looks better but it all skinny and narrow. ANyone?
<ChryLimeade> Rickzilla:  try this.  Go into terminal, and type alsamixer and it'll show a list of different volume levels. are anything like "master" or "pcm" turned all the way down?
<soundray> Spherous: is it running displayconfig-gtk for you?
<Spherous> soundray: yeah
<RickZilla> Just 3D control, and Surround
<soundray> Spherous: are all the settings in there sensible?
<Tigre_> oh my god, 1322 users :S
<Spherous> soundray, what do you mean?
<ChryLimeade> hmmm...well, at least try turning those up (press left and right, then up and down to adjust volume), it atleast wouldn't hurt.  See if that makes any difference.
<iShock> Hi guys, any guides to installing PHP-GTK on 8.04?
<soundray> Spherous: go through all the settings and make sure they are what you expect
<diogo> hey everyone I have a dell vostro 1000 and found out that for some reason ubuntu works better on my dell laptop... I wonder would ubuntu uses some specific patches so it happens?
<RickZilla> ChryLimeade:  They don't turn up or down
<ChryLimeade> Ohhh...hmm.
<RickZilla> I did find a driver that might work, though...how do I install those?
<Spherous> soundray:  well I don't expect the monitor to be Plug 'n 'play
<iShock> Hi guys, any guides to installing PHP-GTK on 8.04?
<Spherous> soundray, or the res to be 800x600
<soundray> Spherous: so change them appropriately
<Spherous> soundray, the res wont go up to what it should be
<Spherous> soundray, it sets 800x600 to the maximum
<soundray> Spherous: just switch away from the Plug and Play default
<ChryLimeade> rickzilla:  I'm going to send you a URL, hang on.
<zeno__> alsa cannot load drivers hmmm
<formode> Hello, Were is the FTP folder for an apache server?
<formode> On buntu hardy
<EvilBear> Hi. First time Ubuntu user. Can anyone help me with aliases? I followed instructions to make a startup file and it doesn't work...
<saint_tropper> oee..
<unop> soundray, looks like perillux left - but as a proof of concept -  http://pastebin.com/d7316434f
<Nitecon> Evening folks
<Spherous> soundray, my monitor isn't in there...
<Spherous> soundray, AG-Neovo
<soundray> unop: oh, that's how you do it. Cool, thank you
<bastid_raZor> formode; /var/www i believe is what you're referring to
<soundray> Spherous: select a generic monitor with specs similar to yours
<zezom> any one know of a list of video cards that linux supports 3d for? I want to get compuwiz working
<Spherous> soundray, k, gotta restart again
<IamSOG> strange, somehow my Xubuntu is unable to boot up once a while, and the Cap Lock and the Num Key will keep blinking... anyone know hwy ?
<bastid_raZor> zezom; nvidia 5200 and up
<zezom> bastid_raZor: thanks
<zeno__> if the graphical dist-upgrade hangs what to do?
<zeno__> killall?
<zezom> bastid_raZor: so something like XFX GeForce 7600GS 512MB DDR2 8xAGP ?
<soundray> zeno__: "sudo killall update-manager"
<bastid_raZor> zezom; yes
<Ulairion> help... I'm having problems with a VIA graphics card
<Ulairion> cant go over 800x600
<zezom> bastid_raZor: thanks :)
<xjohnthomasx> hi i need help getting my video to work! i did a fresh install of 8.04, and everything works fine.. got the restricted drivers.. got gstreamer.. got everything i thought i needed.. but now all my avi and mpeg files play reallys low and stutter.... ??????
<IamSOG> strange, somehow my Xubuntu is unable to boot up once a while, and the Cap Lock and the Num Key will keep blinking... anyone know why ?
<soundray> zeno__: and fix with 'sudo apt-get -f install' or "sudo dpkg --configure -a' or a combination
<saint_tropper> any buddies help me
<Spherous> soundray: It put me back into low-graphics mode
<Spherous> soundray: No matter what settings I choose
<bravo7> Hi
<Spherous> soundray: Is there anyway for me to restore the thing back to how it was about 3 hours ago?
<bustaplz> I'm having some issues with my ubuntu machine shutting off randomly, I'm pretty sure this is a hardware issue but are there any logs I can check to rule out a software issue?
<bravo7> Does anyone know how to setup remote control to ubuntu
<soundray> Spherous: switch the video card driver to nv
<bravo7> from xp
<bravo7> windows xp
<Nitecon> remote control, as in remote desktop?
<bravo7>  Nitecon remote desktop
<Spherous> soundray, what was the gtk command again? gksudo displaysoemthing gtk
<Nitecon> or just console level?
<syntropy> I need to preview images saved in the Targa format as they would be shown inside the Quake 3 engine as shaders. Is there a way to view them without re-coding an entire mod for Quake?
<nachohi88_> can anyone help me?
<soundray> Spherous: your bad manners are only exceeded by your bad manners
<Nitecon> Use VNC Bravo
<Spherous> soundray:  O.o I don't have that great of memory with shell commands, sorry~
<Loganhoup> bustaplz:system>administration>hardware testing
<nananuu> !C:
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c:
<nachohi88_> i just downloaded Songbird 0.7.0... doesnt need installation and im using it
<bustaplz> Thank you, I'll check it out!
<nachohi88_> but where do i put its folder
<nananuu> how can I mount a virtual C: for dosbox
<nachohi88_> a have it on my dektop
<Spherous> nachohi88, your home folder
<passive> screen resolution program doesn't display 1024x768 and i tried to override the xorg.conf and it works well with KDE but not Gnome ?
<saint_tropper> i have a problem with connections on VPN
<saint_tropper> i can't establish with pptpconfig gui in ubuntu 8.04
<saint_tropper> wew..
<saint_tropper> any buddies sleep iahhh..
<Spherous> nachohi88, it really doesn't matter where you put it. but home folder seems to be the easiest~
<bravo7> Nitecon how i set it up'
<bravo7> Nitecon how i setup ubuntu ito able setup for vnc'
<Guest80621> bonsoir a tous
<bravo7> Nitecon I someone to help me test it
<Nitecon> you can download a free vnc viewer like ultra vnc
<bravo7> Nitecon how about ubuntu
<nachohi88_> thanks do i need to put a . on it so to hide it??
<zeno__> dpkg --configure -a hangs but -f install says i need --configure -a
<bravo7> Nitecon do i have to configure ubuntu
<passive> hello ?
<Nitecon> lemme see what the utility is on ubuntu one sec.
<kantlivelong>  is there anyway to manulla start apache in the foreground?
<Guest80621> il y a na qui parle francais
<Nitecon> Use the item already installed under SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > Remote Desktop
<DaveKong> I installed ubuntu on a second hard drive and made a /boot partition and told the installer to use that partition to install the boot loader but boot and get the old one still
<Nitecon> you can configure the ubuntu side there.
<Spherous> Can anyone tell me how to pretty much do a 'system restore' on ubuntu to like 3 hours ago?
<martin__> can EVGA e-GeForce 8400GS Graphics Card run compiz smoothly?
<_haywire_> can anybody tell me if there's a fix for running mirc scripts in wine when the script complains about spaces in the script directory
<Spherous> martin__, yes, easily
<DaveKong> do I need move physically move switch the hard disks locations and if I do that will it screw things up because the system will think the locations are the old ones
<bravo7> Nitecon What is vncviewer bravo7-desktop:0 use for???????
<martin__> Spherous, and do u know if it could handle 3d game like call of duty 4 or wow?
<martin__> Spherous, i found it's really cheap and now time to switch
<Spherous> martin__, lol yeah it will, I have a 7950 and I can run COD4 on full, your like 5 steps up from me
<avis> how do i zero out the mbr of a certain hard drive ?
<Nitecon> vncviewer is so you can connect from windows xp or vista to ubuntu
<martin__> Spherous, it's only 30 bucks, after rebate anyone want to upgrade: http://www.buy.com/prod/evga-e-geforce-8400gs-graphics-card-nvidia-geforce-8400gs-459mhz-512mb/q/loc/101/206709003.html
<Nitecon> http://www.uvnc.com/
<Nitecon> thats a site to get it for your xp/vista box
<Oxygenfa1> If I have an ubuntu 64bit cd from 7.10 , will I be able to upgrade to hardy within that os ? Or will I have to download the image and reinstall everything all over again? I'm saying this because I am about to install, but want hardy 64. Can't wait for ISO to download : )
<reticula> is there a gui app to set up a laptop as a router
<reticula> ??
<bravo7> uvnc.com
<Nitecon> then just make sure your remote desktop is set up on the ubuntu side with SYSTEM > PREFERENCES > Remote Desktop
<martin__> Spherous, have u ever installed wow on ubuntu? does it work properly?
<Spherous> martin__, crapy fan on it
<bravo7> Nitecon i can't get into uvnc.com
<Nitecon> yep thats it
<favro> !who | Nitecon
<ubottu> Nitecon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nitecon> use www infront
<specialchar> Good morning. I'm having a strange problem. if i run a program (bacula) from the command line, then listens in the background. if i run it from init.d, it doesn't stay running? any ideas?
<Spherous> martin__, yeah, its hard as hell to get to work with Wine, but I haven't tried it with Cedega yet
<bobertdos> reticula: If by router, you mean firewall, you could use firestarter. It's a frontend for iptables, really.
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<martin__> Spherous, so have u ever got it working? i could only played it but no sound
<bravo7> Nitecon so when i download it i i punch in the vncviewer bravo7-desktop:0
<godlygeek> mounting a drive by double clicking in nautilus gives "Cannot mount volume" "You are not privileged to mount this volume"... why not?  How are permissions being determined?
<Spherous> martin__, yes I did get it working
<DaveKong> Oxygenfa1: If you save your /home directory you should be able to reload it or you may simply be able to choose load profile from the old install during the new installation
<bravo7> Nitecon and the password
<martin__> Spherous, can u post ur conf file?
<zeno__> sudo dkpg --configure -a Setting up bluez-gnome (0.25-0ubuntu1) ... <forever>
<DaveKong> Oxygenfa1:  You may also run a command to upgrade instead of installing from an iso
<Spherous> martin__, but like I said, it was hard to do.  Don't expect any help from Blizz either, they would rather you spend 200$ on a Windows key to play their game than to help you with linux, even if it meant canceling your subscription
<martin__> Spherous, i just removed everything
<specialchar> Why would a service not stay running from init.d? no errors when it runs the script, and runs fine when calling directly
<Spherous> martin__, I don't have it anymore
<bobertdos> godlygeek: Manual mounting is accomplished via the terminal, using sudo.
<Nitecon> bravo7 you will just click to allow other users to view my desktop, and allow it to be controlled
<martin__> Spherous, thanks though
<AlabamaHit> Is there a way to Dim the screen.....Im on a desktop....
<reticula> bobertdos: i have wireless 1900mghz connection here from my work. i want to plug in my router so i can get other copies of ubuntu updated at home on other computers (the old ones).
<Spherous> martin__ I would try using Cedega though, even though you have to pay, its a supported game and their tech support will help you with getting it set up
<passive> finally It almost working the failsafe Gnome is running in  1024*768 mode but GNOME in the main sessions gives me a blank page!
<Nitecon> bravo7 then you can enable a password, and on the windows machine with ultra vnc you just type in the ubuntu machine's ip address.
<Oxygenfa1> Thanks DaveKong
<bastid_raZor> AlabamaHit; if you're using compiz possibly.. you could ask in #compiz-fusion to verify
<passive> is there a problem to use failsafe  instead of the main GNOME session ?
<godlygeek> bobertdos: i know that.  i want to figure out why automatic mounting doesn't work.
<Spherous> martin__ Cedega is only 25$ for a 6 month subscription, and 45$ for a year
<Spherous> !info cedega | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: Package cedega does not exist in hardy
<bravo7> Nitecon how would i check the ipaddress of ubuntu
<godlygeek> bobertdos: i *can* mount it with "sudo mount", but not with "gnome-mount"
<martin__> Spherous, do u think it's a big different between Radeon ATI intergrated and GeForce 8400 512 MB?
<JoeBaena> join #ubuntu-co
<Nitecon> bravo7 in the terminal type ifconfig
<martin__> obttu, it doesn't ?
<bobertdos> godlygeek: Have you added an fstab entry for the drive?
<Spherous> martin__ unless your going back to Windows, don't use ATI
<GReeK_RiDeR> S
<sojanhu> can anybody help me I want to see my desktop on my tv how does that work?
<Nitecon> bravo7 that will display your ip address, the address you need is associated with eth0
<Spherous> martin__ they work horribly with linux, NVIDIA is the best~
<martin__> Spherous, that's what i have right now, ATI intergrated on board 128mb
<aaron_> anybody have problem with firefox crasshing
<godlygeek> bobertdos: no.  i don't want to have to do that; i want it to handle /dev/sda4 like it would handle a flash drive being added.
<Spherous> martin__ put the NVIDIA in
<martin__> Spherous, no wonder :0p
<martin__> i don't have it yet, but soon :-)
<Nitecon> bravo7 if you prefer you can right click on the icon in the system tray named Wired network connection and click on connection info
<Spherous> martin__ Alright
<bobertdos> godlygeek: An external drive, eh?
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem just died. Can somebody help me restore it without having to reboot my computer?
<martin__> Spherous, i'll order it right now
<Spherous> So, anyone able to tell me how to do a 'system restore' to 3-4 hours ago?
<bravo7> Nitecon  I only see Ip address " 192.168.1.27 which is the home
<godlygeek> bobertdos: no, it's a local drive that i want to mount on click, rather than in a terminal, but not mount at boot.
<martin__> Shperous, and one more thing, what kind of config do use for sound? ALSA , OGG or pulse?do u use pulse?
<Spherous> martin__ ALSA
<godlygeek> bobertdos: actually, i guess i can add a line to /etc/fstab with noauto...
<dr_willis> godlygeek,  you can use the 'noauto' option in the fstab file to do that.
<Spherous> martin__ Its OSS, not OGG, by the way~ haha
<Nitecon> bravo7 are you on the ubuntu machine right now?
<dr_willis> godlygeek,  and the 'user' or 'users' option would let a user mount/unmount the drive.. (i forget which one, user, or users)
<martin__> Spherous, hehe.... and i don't think u could restore. but for some file like xorg.conf it has their own backups
<RyanPrior> Spherous: there is no system restore unless you make regular backups.
<martin__> Spherous, what do u want to restore?
<Nitecon> bravo7 I will be afk for a few
<godlygeek> yeah, i don't know why i didn't think of just using noauto until i was prodded here... thanks dr_willis, bobertdos
<bobertdos> godlygeek: that would probably be best.......otherwise, I was going to suggest you could gksudo into Nautilus :p
<Spherous> martin__, I messed up my video drivers and I can't get it fixed
<bravo7> Nitecon yes i'm using ubuntu rite now
<Coppershade-org^> Dell Vostro 1510... at 94% grub fails to install... no MBR options in BIOS... possible?
<Spherous> martin__, So I want to just restore it to like yesterdays date or something...
<martin__> Spherous, what i did was starting from scratch... and if u know what u changed it'd be a good idea.
<Nitecon> bravo7 if you go under accessories and open Terminal
<pollopolis> sudo rm -rf /home
<Nitecon> bravo7 then type ifconfig
<Spherous> martin__, my whole screen res is messed up and I'm stuck in low-graphics mode
<Ulairion> Help, i can't get my graphics card to work properly.. I'm stuck at 800x600... would someone please help me? please? pretty please with sugar on top?
<Nitecon> bravo7 you might have to scroll up until you see something like eth0      Link encap:Ethernet
<godlygeek> bobertdos: yep, with a noauto,user mount in /etc/fstab, it mounts when clicked in nautilus.
<martin__> if it related to xorg.conf,.... i found some old files of mind from few days ago in the same dir
<Spherous> Ulairion, seems you and I are in the same boat
<martin__> Spherous, tha's what happened to mine too
<Spherous> Ulairion, no one here seems willing to help either
<Nitecon> bravo7 right below that will be inet addr: that is your ip addresss
<Ulairion> yes Spherous... so much for the whole "community"
<xjohnthomasx> ﻿ hi i need help getting my video to work! i did a fresh install of 8.04, and everything works fine.. got the restricted drivers.. got gstreamer.. got everything i thought i needed.. but now all my avi and mpeg files play reallys low and stutter.... ??????
<Spherous> martin__ I have no idea how to fix that~ I'm new with linux
<xjohnthomasx> *really slow and stuttery
<martin__> Spherous, i cant remember what i did exactly(ATI)
<Nitecon> bravo7 should be something along the lines of 192.168.1.2 etc depending on your network
<dr_willis> Ulairion,  demand a refund.. or start giving out some info, like card type. and what you ahve done to try to reinstall the drivers
<martin__> Spherous, let me look up very fast
<Coppershade-org^> Ulairion, Spherous: usually depends on the time of day, many here are helpful
<bobertdos> !x | Ularion, Spherous
<ubottu> Ularion, Spherous: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ChryLimeade> I'd be totally willing to help, I just don't know exactly what's going on.
<bravo7> Nitecon do i have to enable Static NAT?
<askvictor> ﻿ is there a file that tells me all of the installed packages on my system?
<martin__> Spherous, i think you installed new driver for ur VGA, correct?
<Coppershade-org^> Me, I tried to install Ubuntu to D:, but it failed to install grub and BIOS has no such options - dual boot not possible?
<dr_willis> askvictor,  youc an get a list.. see the following
<dr_willis> !clone | askvictor
<ubottu> askvictor: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Spherous> martin__, no idea.  I kept following what other people/guides told me to do
<erUSUL> !ops | pollopolis
<ubottu> pollopolis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Ulairion> I have a VIA card, not sure which one nor how I could find out... I just installed this bloody thing (Ubuntu) and when I restarted I was stuck at 800x600 and no clue whatsoever
<Coppershade-org^> !grub | Coppershade-org^
<ubottu> Coppershade-org^, please see my private message
<Spherous> martin__, no one seems to explain what they are having me do, just tell me to do it~
<dr_willis> askvictor,  that 'my-packages' file would have a list.
<Nitecon> bravo7 you can if you like or you can reserve your ip address for the ubuntu machine if your router allows it
<martin__> Spherous, pm me i could walk u trough it as much as i could
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem just died. Can somebody help me restore it without having to reboot my computer?
<askvictor> dr_willis: I need to do this on a non-booting filesystem...
<erUSUL> Ulairion: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dr_willis> askvictor,  chroot into the installed system, from a live cd.
<Coppershade-org^> ubott u doesn't know !bios :S
<martin__> i fixed it, although it took me 10 hours
<dr_willis> askvictor,  other then that.. Not sure of any other way
<Nitecon> bravo7 if you want to connect to your ubuntu machine from outside of your local lan you will have to do port forwarding to your ubuntu machine.
<bobertdos> Spherous: Generally, what it boils down to is that you manually add resolutions that you know your monitor can support, to the main config file for X.
<askvictor> dr_willis: tried that; sh is broken
<Spherous> erUSUL, I'm having the same problem as Ulairion, when I go into ﻿gksudo displayconfig-gtk and change it to a generic monitor (Mines not in the list) it puts me in low-graphic mode
<AIMsux101> hey, im new to linux and i have a hard drive crisis. if anyone could help me, thatd be great
<Coppershade-org^> btw hi dr_willis, long time no see :) Trying to add Ubuntu to my laptop
<Ulairion> It doesn't say anything about my card.... it shows "generic card" and i can't/don't know how to do anything
<Spherous> bobertdos: Thats not the whole problem.  I can't run any high end graphic stuff either, no compiz, no cedega
<bobertdos> AIMsux101: Please explain said crisis :)
<bunnyto> I DEMAND A REFUND!
<Coppershade-org^> bunnyto :D
<martin__> "lspci -nn | grep VGA" to see ur VGA
 * ChryLimeade gives bunnyto $2.
 * Coppershade-org^ gives bunnyto a $0 refund :)
<bunnyto> heh
<bunnyto> thanks
<AIMsux101> i accidentally clicked "mount" on my media hard drive which also has vista, and now i cant boot into windows at all. boot screen doesnt even see hard drive at all
<Coppershade-org^> !grub | AIMsux101
<ubottu> AIMsux101: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Coppershade-org^> maybe?
<Coppershade-org^> first link there
<bunnyto> may i know , why the VLC is not playing the DIVX movies?
<AIMsux101> alright. havent ever used grub
<ChryLimeade> Aimsux101: what happens?  does it just boot straight to ubuntu?
<Coppershade-org^> it should have been installed when you installed ubuntu normally, allows you to start ubuntu
<Coppershade-org^> :)
<bobertdos> bunnyto: Do you have the restricted codecs installed?
<AIMsux101> no, doesnt boot at. had to boot off of cd
<bunnyto> bobertdos: no sir, how do i do that
<bunnyto> bobertdos: no sir, how do i do that?
<ChryLimeade> ohhh
<ChryLimeade> eep.
<c64vsn64> Hey guys, doing a resh install. I got ubuntu64 cd in ... but Im not sure if it is REALLY ubuntu 64 cause a while back I think I labeled a CDR the wrong name : ) My question is, how would I find out what version this live session or CD is ?
<bobertdos> bunnyto: Easiest way is to: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bunnyto> bobertdos: ok sir, i love you
<ChryLimeade> well aimsux101, you definitely killed your bootloader.
<Spherous> Alright, does any of the 1308 people in here know a lot about getting NVIDIA drivers to work?
<c64vsn64> lol
<bobertdos> bunnyto: disturbing.......
<c64vsn64> Spherous , download the program EnvyNG
<c64vsn64> It is a graphic utility, does all the hardwork for you ;)
<bunnyto> bobertdos: ok sir, may i date with you?
<Spherous> c64vsn64, already did, it messed me up, my res is all messed up and I'm stuck in low-graphics mode
<ChryLimeade> aimsux101:  this is a stretch, but do you have vista install cd's?
<ChryLimeade> or did it just come built on your machine?
<AIMsux101> i have the upgrade cd
<c64vsn64> oh
<shani> Hello friends
<bobertdos> bunnyto: Uh, no, and please stay on topic
<AIMsux101> and a xp cd
<shani> :)
<Coppershade-org^> Is the partition resize (guided thingy on livecd) fail safe?
<shani> Can any one help me with ipv6 go6 tunnel on ubuntu
<AIMsux101> and a xp cd
<Coppershade-org^> I'd like to keep my files on the windoze partition :)
<Coppershade-org^> I'd like to keep my files that are* on the windoze partition :)
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: no, it's not fail safe. it can fail, resizing partitions always can
<LjL> therefore, backups are always recommended
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem just died. Can somebody help me restore it without having to reboot my computer?
<bobertdos> Coppershade-org^: "failsafe" is a pretty absolute term, but it is certainly safer to let the partitioner do it for you than it is to do it yourself
<ChryLimeade> aimsux101:  I would MAYBE recommend booting off the xp cd, I think you can do a boot loader repair with that...I'm just concerned about using that to try to fix a vista boot loader.
<Coppershade-org^> LjL, ok. So I have a D: partition, I go manual and point the livecd to it. Right now the only problem is that at 94% of file copying, grub fails to install. BIOS has no MBR options.
<Coppershade-org^> what do I do?
<Coppershade-org^> this is a Dell Vostro 1510
<RHorse> Spherous, reconfigure xserver
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: tough luck. you could try the alternate or minimal cds, which, i believe, give you some more options with regards to where grub is installed
<AIMsux101> alright,  should i be worried if i cant see the hdd at all in linux right now?
<MetalHeadDead> question, do I need install an antivirus in ubuntu?
<Spherous> RHorse: How?
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: as for the reason why grub doesn't install in the first place - well, the cd could be corrupted (you've checked that of course?), or your partition table might be awkward possibly
<bobertdos> MetalHeadDead: NO! In fact, uin my experience, they CAUSE problems.
<ChryLimeade> aimsux101:  Maybe, but if I remember correctly, that could possibly be due to just not mounting it.
<askvictor> dr_willis: got it - I ran dpkg --get-selections  --admindir <dir> to specify the dpkg lib path on the broken dir
<c64vsn64> So, how do I find out if I am using 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> c64vsn64: uname -m
<Coppershade-org^> ah, found it!! :)) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691249
<c64vsn64> THanks erUSUL
<RHorse> Spherous, try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/ or google it
<Coppershade-org^> love-lee
<MetalHeadDead> bobertdos: thx i was curious if i needed to or not, I dont think i need a firewall either, i have a hardware firewall in my router
<c64vsn64> x86_64
<Coppershade-org^> ok I'm off to my laptop... hope to see you on xchat ;)
<c64vsn64> DOes that mean 64bit ? Yes right ? But isnt x86 32 bit ?
<AIMsux101> well, how can i mount it, i used to be able to see it before the problem started. then i accidentally click mount (maybe it was unmount) and thats when i could boot
<RyanPrior> MetalHeadDead: an antivirus doesn't do much because there are no Ubuntu viruses in the wild. However, if you're concerned about passing viruses on to Windows-using friends, you can use ClamScan to check for viruses.
<iShock> How do I fix this? W: GPG error: http://deb.orangearchive.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 768FA3D9E3E1A434
<MetalHeadDead> RyanPrior:  Thanks
<RyanPrior> MetalHeadDead: there's also an online service called VirusTotal which uses a bunch of (free and non-free) virus checkers to analyze a file.
<LjL> !gpgerr | ishock
<ubottu> ishock: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<KenBW> is there a way to get Hardy's deskbar-applet in Gutsy?
<ChryLimeade> that's really strange.  From what you're describing, that really shouldn't have done that.
<MinusSeven> if they're using windows and not linux, they aren't true friends
<DrDerek>  hmm, I'm having a weird problem on my other Ubuntu Machine - after some time, the keyboard and mouse just stop responding to any clicks
<MetalHeadDead> What about a firewall?  Hardware firewall enough?
<ChryLimeade> do you know if you can boot off your vista disc (even if it's an update disc)?
<iShock> LjL, what if I don't know the keyword?
<MetalHeadDead> I know on windows security was a major issue
<DrDerek> I can move the cursor, but it doesn't click
<LjL> MetalHeadDead: of course it's enough
<LjL> iShock: you google for it
<bobertdos> MetalHeadDead: Yep, it is for me.
<MinusSeven> Windows is a major issue
<MetalHeadDead> Sweet
<DrDerek> I've tried both USB and PS/2 Mice as well, but still.
<AIMsux101> i believe so, if i can boot, what should i do then?
<iShock> LjL, deb http://deb.orangearchive.net/ hardy main GPG keyword?
<LjL> iShock: ?
<ChryLimeade> try booting with the vista disc, and see if it give you any options for "repair"
<iShock> LjL, that's the respository I added
<iShock> Trying to set up PHP-GTK .. Unless you have a better way
<MinusSeven> ChryLimeade, Microsoft have been trying to repair their operating systems for years
<LjL> iShock: right, so as we said you need to find its GPG key
<bobertdos> MetalHeadDead: In Unix, the only time you URGENTLY need to be concerned about firewalls is if you're using remote access or deploying a server of some sort, to tell you the truth.
<iShock> LjL, google isn't finding anything .. You sure you don't know a better way? :()
<LjL> iShock: http://the.orangearchive.net/ mentions a couple of irc channel, if you can't find it on google, give them a try
<ChryLimeade> Haha
<ChryLimeade> rimshot for MinusSeven
<LjL> iShock: i also believe that error is non-fatal, anyway
<Martiini> how do I start awn panel .. its installed but doesnt appear
<MinusSeven> Most errors are non-fatal, no one I know has ever died from a general protection fault
<bobertdos> Martiini: probably either the terminal or the run menu
<ChryLimeade> or have been arrested for an illegal operation
<bobertdos> Martiini: You can also add it to the startup list if you want.
<iShock> LjL, you know a decent way to set up PHP-GTK?
<lanoxx-> how can i get colorschemes for vim?
<LjL> iShock, have you actually made sure that the error you get is fatal, since i believe it is not?
<iShock> LjL, apt-cache search gtk | grep -i php has nothing
<Martiini> bobertdos:  okidoki
<LjL> iShock: go to http://deb.orangearchive.net/pool/main/ and download manually and install with dpkg
<johng1970> I'm doing cross platform developing, and PureBasic requires GTK+ and SDL, I'm assuming I need to use UBuntu (not Kubuntu) for that, and download the SDL libraries, correct?  I Think Hot Basic said it used the KDE, so I downloaded a KDE version of UBuntu, haven't tried HotBasic on it yet, but am just sorta playing around with live-cd's to determine which one I want to install on my desktop....
<iShock> Oh, smart one :o
<veritos> Can I somehow use Wubi to get the Intrepid beta?
<LjL> !intrepid > veritos    (veritos, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> veritos, please see my private message
<Scorchin> Can anyone recommend a usb based tv output (RCA) adapter for a laptop?
<jramsey> ive a laserjet printer on my xp machine and i used to be able to print to it from ubuntu; i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu and can no longer print to it; any ideas?
<ChryLimeade> So question for the masses: what music player do you prefer? (if this is an inappropriate question, just ignore, sorry)
<LjL> !best | ChryLimeade
<ubottu> ChryLimeade: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jramsey> print to it from ubuntu; i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu and can no longer print to it; any ideas?
<iShock> LjL, any reason running `make` slows up my damn computer?
<jramsey> ive a laserjet printer on my xp machine and i used to be able to print to it from ubuntu; i recently upgraded to the latest ubuntu and can no longer print to it; any ideas?
<bobertdos> ChryLimeade: Ignoring the factoid, most people will tell you Amarok.
<LjL> iShock: because compiling is pretty processor intensive?
<iShock> LjL: And then it stops
<mneptok> !best > ChryLimeade
<ubottu> ChryLimeade, please see my private message
<LjL> mneptok, you're way late
<Coppershade-org^> hm, swap partition should be 2x physical ram
<Coppershade-org^> ?
<Coppershade-org^> ext3 file system?
<mneptok> ach so
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: not necessarily
<ChryLimeade> yea, already got that, thanks.
<Coppershade-org^> LjL, I have 2gb
<Coppershade-org^> suggest some size (and file system) :)
<mneptok> Coppershade-org^: desktop or laptop?
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: then i recommend little more than 2 gb
<Coppershade-org^> laptop
<mneptok> Coppershade-org^: 2.4GB swap
<Coppershade-org^> and ext3?
<DeeB1> my update manager froze on "preparing to configure update-manager-core"...
<LjL> mneptok: why .4?
<Coppershade-org^> or ext2 for compatibility?
<mneptok> Coppershade-org^: you can't format swap as ext3
<Coppershade-org^> it's always... what? :)
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: it's always swap
<bleh-> hey i booted livecd and keep getting error 21 on livecd.
<mneptok> LjL: to allow anything in physical RAM to get dumped to swap when hibernating
<Coppershade-org^> oh. :P
<LjL> Coppershade-org^: it doesn't have a filesystem
<Coppershade-org^> now I remember.
<Coppershade-org^> sry guys.
<Coppershade-org^> :P
<turtle_> I need help with audacity
<Coppershade-org^> I did it a year ago, forgot
<DeeB1> anyone know why my update manager is freezing?
<LjL> mneptok: right, that's why i recommend setting it to as much as you have RAM (or little more just to be sure you aren't mixing decimal with binary multiples), why more?
<Coppershade-org^> lovely, Ubuntu on its way to my laptop!
<mneptok> Coppershade-org^: apologies are usually more convincing when you don;t stick your tongue out at people.
<turtle_> Audacity says my output isnt set up correctly, but it wont let me change it?
<aaron_> anybody know why firefox freezes when watching youtubes
<outbri> aaron_: I have the same problem, not sure why
<mneptok> LjL: because it's far more likely to get the desired results from gparted than is entering "2.048GB"
<GreedyB> anyone using Empathy?
<LjL> mneptok: right, but i'd just make it 2.1 gb. i was puzzled at the .4
<aaron_> outbri_: any luck in solving it
<RHorse> aaron_, upgrade adobe flash?
<aaron_> ok trying that righ tnow
<iShock> LjL: It's not moving at all now, just slowing the hell out of my computer.
<aaron_> is there an apt-get command
<techsupport> can someone help me configure smb.conf so that i would be able to share a drive with windows /?
<DeeB1> anyone know why my update manager is freezing on ﻿"preparing to configure update-manager-core".  it's done this twice... first time i had to reinstall because it messsed up my system when i killed the update
<AllNewToMe> Does Ubuntu and Linux in general use ram more efficiently than Windblows? Does Linux suffer the same 3.2 gb limit of 32 bit Windoze?
<LjL> AllNewToMe: maybe, and yes (unless you enable the PAE extension in the kernel, but it's not enabled in Ubuntu)
<RHorse> aaron_, try adobe site and follow instructions
<LjL> iShock: give it time
<AllNewToMe> So how do I enable it?
<LjL> AllNewToMe: you either install the server kernel, or roll your own
<LjL> or you live with 3.2 gb
<LjL> which to me would seem like the better option *shrug*
<GodfatherofEire> Has anyone here ever had a failed file transfer to a Zen or other MP3 with amarok result in a file deletion instead of a crash?
<RyanPrior> My USB subsystem just died. Can somebody help me restore it without having to reboot my computer?
<AllNewToMe> So there would be no advantage to installing 4gb ram in my Ubuntu box?
<Tim1_> do i need to install samba on ubunto to connection windows workgroup networking environment
<Tim1_> to connect to
<FatalError> RyanPrior, you can try sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<FatalError> RyanPrior, depending on what exactly you mean by that
<Tim1_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<aaron_> thanks doing it right now
<FatalError> AllNewToMe, some memory ranges will be mapped to devices, etc., and so you won't be able to use them
<Tim1_> any samba xpert
<RyanPrior> FatalError: I restarted HAL but didn't get USB back.
<LjL> AllNewToMe: currently, not much. maybe with intrepid, not sure.
<iShock> It moves LjL! :>
<RyanPrior> FatalError: I've got a USB mouse and USB hard drive; I can't use my mouse and I can't mount my hard drive, so I assume that my USB system is borked.
<FatalError> hm
<r_bender> hey anybody know how to burn an .iso file for damn small linux in ubuntu via brasero?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, you can try reloading the usbcore kernel module
<AIMsux101> im back
<mneptok> AIMsux101: as much as i'm not fond of AOL Instant Messenger, your nick is somewhat inappropriate for this channel.
<DeeB1> ﻿anyone know why my update manager is freezing on ﻿"preparing to configure update-manager-core".  it's done this twice... first time i had to reinstall because it messsed up my system when i killed the update
<RyanPrior> FatalError: How do I do that? Use modprobe to remove and then insert it?
<AIMsux101> so the vista cd actually crashed while loading. i went to the the BIOS and both of my hard drives werent listed
<FatalError> RyanPrior, rmmod, then modprobe -- you may have to unload some other modules first before it will unload
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone ever had deletion problems with Amarok before?
<RyanPrior> FatalError: I'm not sure where I'd start. Do I risk destabilizing the rest of my system if I remove the wrong thing?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, it's always a possibility, though I have never had it happen
<georgetowntimoth> Hey guys
<RyanPrior> FatalError: why rmmod rather than modprobe -r ?
<georgetowntimoth> This world sucksss...
<FatalError> RyanPrior, same difference
<RyanPrior> !ot | georgetowntimoth
<ubottu> georgetowntimoth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RyanPrior> FatalError: usbcore is in use - how do I find out what is using it?
<FatalError> it didn't say?
<Tim1_> can ubunto be a client in windows network
<quentusrex> How do I determine how much each folder is using? My hard drive is full and I can't find where the huge space is used.
<FatalError> RyanPrior, try using rmmod, it should tell you what is using it
<georgetowntimoth> ubuntu sucks mac pwns
<georgetowntimoth> ubuntu sucks mac pwns
<georgetowntimoth> ubuntu sucks mac pwns
<FloodBot2> georgetowntimoth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FatalError> quentusrex, du -h
<cilkay> No cows to tip tonight in Georgetown, apparently.
<quentusrex> How do I get du to check only the folders in the current working directory?
<RHorse> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<quentusrex> Such as /tmp is using *** /etc is using *** and /home is using ***
<RyanPrior> FatalError: well, here goes nothing. I'm gonna remove shit until all hell breaks loose then start them all back up again=D
<Coppershade-org^> thx LjL and mneptok :)
<Coppershade-org^> Ubuntu install underway...
<iShock> !ohmy | RyanPrior
<ubottu> RyanPrior: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Coppershade-org^> wot, geeks have families now?
 * Coppershade-org^ ducks
<Coppershade-org^> :D
<iShock> I'm 15.
<AIMsux101> both of my hard drives disappeared, from the BIOS too. just booted off of cd. help
<aaron_> what version of flash player is the latest?
<cibertito> I'm 18 :)
<RyanPrior> FatalError: Alrighty - what do I do if rmmod just sits there when I tell it to remove a module?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, like it just blocks indefinitely?
<RyanPrior> FatalError: not necessarily indefinitely, but it's shown no signs of life for about a minute now
<aaron_> 9,0,124,0 can someone confirm this is the latest flash player?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, strange, never had it happen
<histo> RyanPrior: you can try hitting ctrl+c or ctrl+x
<FatalError> RyanPrior, otoh, I never tried unloading usbcore
<histo> RyanPrior: if not you can open another terminal and kill the pid
<RyanPrior> histo: Certianly those are options, but I'm not sure it's safe to kill a program which is in the middle of removing a kernel module.
<LordFDisk> Flash 9.0.r124
<GodfatherofEire> At risk of sounding like a bot or something, I really need some help with my Amarok to transfer music to my Zen. It deleted 5 albums after not transferring them.
<GreedyB> Anyone ever used MoBlock? supposedly its like peerguardian
<LordFDisk> GreedyB,  I use MoBlock
<GreedyB> LordFDisk, awesome the website looked so basic I wasnt sure if it was used much
<OrlyX> is there any other reason to use ubuntu other than it's free, fast and doesnt have a lot viruses
<OrlyX> ?\
<GreedyB> thats alot of reasons
<GreedyB> but you can customize everything?
<LordFDisk> GreedyB,  I don't know how many people use it .. but I like it
<FatalError> OrlyX, chicks dig it
<OrlyX> well, i can put GNOME on windows and customize everything :P
<GreedyB> not just the GUI
<RyanPrior> I am unable to kill the running rmmod processes.
<davidguest> hey can somone help me
<RyanPrior> killall -9 rmmod doesn't do the job
<davidguest> i got ffmpeg and mencoder install on draper
<OrlyX> i used ubuntu for 2 years, its nice..etc but, now that i have a fast computer, i dont find any very good reason to not use windows? :P
<OrlyX> i mean, i installed ubuntu.. <3 dual-booting
<GreedyB> depends on how you use your computer
<FatalError> RyanPrior, hm, might be time for that reboot ;P
<davidguest> but i but i need to install Libogg + Libvorbis Flv2tool but their not in my repos
<OrlyX>  well, im sort of geeky guy and not a gamer
<davidguest> i added the mutliverse
<OrlyX> everything i need is available on all OSs
<SebNaitsabes> what's the difference between apt-get and apptitude?
<GreedyB> LordFDisk, did you install from the repos?
<RyanPrior> FatalError: Noes! This happens every so often and I really want to know how I can recover gracefully, not least of which so I can file a bug report with some good hints in it.
<aaron_> k I am trying to freeze my firefox...so far so good nothing crashes with adobe flash 9,0,124,0 installed
<Pici> OrlyX: Do you have a question? This is a support channel (and you should know better)
<davidguest> can someone help me with a ffmpeg seutp
<zcat[1]> OrlyX: so no real reason to use windows and not linux either?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, anything interseting in dmesg?
<davidguest> can someone pm me who can help with ffmpeg setup on draper
<LordFDisk> GreedyB,  I had to add the lines to get it in there .... but ya
<GreedyB> davidguest, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 or medibuntu
<aaron_> awesome  Thanks I think the problem has now been fixed...:)
<GreedyB> oh draper
<davidguest> i tried that but flv2tool not in it
<davidguest> aye 6.06 its running on a fashosts server
<RyanPrior> FatalError: dmesg shows the meltdown of my USB system (I/O errors on my external HD, usb devices not accepting addresses, ACPI errors, etc)
<takamarou> hey my secondary hard drive just dissapeared.. I can't even cd into from terminal.  Any help on how to remount it?
<davidguest> anyone no how to install flvtool on draper
<FatalError> RyanPrior, ouch.. only time I had I/O errors show up was when my external hdd went bad
<LordFDisk> GreedyB,  I try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoBlock
<GreedyB> NICE! Thanks LordFDisk
<ale_> ubuntu syncs nokia xpress?
<LordFDisk> GreedyB,  np anytime =
<LordFDisk> =)
<AlabamaHit> Do the files(backups) made when i change a file such as a php file....delete theirself? say i have a page called....test.php and i edit it and save it it makes a file called test.php~ do they delete theirself?
<RyanPrior> FatalError: If I reboot the computer, the external drive will be perfectly usable again. It's just that after a few hours under load, my USB subsystem peters out and I have to kill it to keep it from corrupting the drive - I have a daemon which monitors dmesg for I/O errors and force-unmounts the drive when it sees them.
<davidguest> u see the new touch screen nokia xpress they just put pics up today
<davidguest> looks so sweet
<ale_> havent
<jpastore> I ripped 3 mini dvd's recorded with my friend's camcorder to ISO files locally on my machine. What's the best way to combine that video into 1 file that can be burnt to DVD?
<ameenoz> hey giys
<FatalError> RyanPrior, sounds like a mess :S
<ameenoz> i have a problem
<ale_> jpastore: maybe memcoder?
<FatalError> RyanPrior, does it still happen if the drive isn't connected?
<ameenoz> is there any arabic guy in here ?
<RyanPrior> FatalError: usually not - it's only when I try to store or load a lot of data that I see this happen.
<adrian_2002ca> help! my intrepid ibex beta(upgrade from hardy) is really slow sometimes!~anyone?
<RyanPrior> But when my USB drive goes, my mouse goes too.
<jpastore> ale_, I'll check it out thanks...
<RyanPrior> !intrepid | adrian_2002ca
<ubottu> adrian_2002ca: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<ale_> adrian_2002ca: I'm runinng Ibex from hardy upgrade too...
<AlabamaHit> adrian_2002ca: it is still beta....but personally a clean install with it, is what im running and its the fastest OS i have ever used...
<takamarou> can someone help me on remounting my secondary hard drive?  It seems to have dissapeared
<RyanPrior> takamarou: Do you know the device name?
<ale_> its faster than hardy for me here...
<AlabamaHit> takamarou: have you tried rebooting?
<takamarou> yes
<RyanPrior> takamarou: mount /dev/your/device/name then
<AlabamaHit> ale_:  me to...new 8.10 is fast as lighting....
<adrian_2002ca> AlabamaHit: i see...any way to get a fresh install without messing around with burning cd's and whatnot?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: omit "then" and replace with your actual device name, naturally
<ale_> AlabamaHit: I love what they have done to compiz or whatever is faster more smother
<takamarou> AlabamaHit, I've relogged.. not rebooted.
<AlabamaHit> adrian_2002ca: not that i know of....I burned cd and did it that way.....if you want to save cds i would just wait a few weeks :)
<takamarou> RyanPrior, it should be something like /dev/hbd1 or something.. all I know is that the drive is named data..  /dev/data doesn't work with mount.
<AlabamaHit> takamarou: i would try what RyanPrior said...
<DrDerek> hmm, my xserver keeps freezing randomly
<DrDerek> no input from my keyboard or mouse will be allowed
<adrian_2002ca> AlabamaHit: ok, thanks :D
<savage-> anyone using compiz fusion in ubuntu 8.04?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: you've got to know a special device name
<AlabamaHit> ale_: i totally agree.....i am dumbfounded on how fast this OS is...
<takamarou> RyanPrior, how do I find that?
<AlabamaHit> Ubuntu has completely out did theirsefl this time.
<savage-> I'm trying to figure out how to get the desktop cube to rotate up/down -- I can do ctrl-alt-left/right, but not up/down
<RyanPrior> takamarou: For example, my root partition is /dev/sda1, my home partition is /dev/sda2, and my external drive is /dev/sdb
<AlabamaHit> AWESOME OS
<zeno__> im im about to reinstall my os what should i back up besides home dir?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: take a look at /etc/fstab
<jasuus> how do i identify myself for certain channels here?
<robnyc|R61> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<robnyc|R61> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ameenoz> i have a problem : its the system languge , i put it as english , but its not
<GreedyB> LordFDisk, how do I see whats been blocked?
<RyanPrior> !botabuse | robnyc|R61
<ubottu> robnyc|R61: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<iShock> !pm
<chris_foster> Hi, what is the best programming language to make a mmorpg like bot (common uses are world of warcraft or runescape, not my intention though). I'm looking to make a bot that can click in the right place at the right time and repeat. I would perfer not to use a program, but I will if I have too. Any tutorials would be appriciated as well.
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<AlabamaHit> jasuus: type /nickserv identify "password"
<iShock> O
<aaron_> using evolution mail.......how do I get so I don't see the notification thin for a mail when it arrives
<aaron_> I already configured it properly in the Evolution mail
<AlabamaHit> So anyone know abiout the back up files...like when i make a txt file it makes a file~ do they delte theirself
<takamarou> RyanPrior, it looks like it's called /dev/sda2... but it also appears to be the same name as my cdrom0
<RyanPrior> chris_foster: This is the wrong channel for that sort of help, unfortunately.
 * GodfatherofEir1 is having a slight problem with Amarok, any help would be appreciated
<takamarou> RyanPrior, actually, would /dev/scd0 make sense?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: If you have a SCSI disk, then yes.
<chris_foster> RyanPrior: okay, I understand. I forgot I usually just default to the ubuntu channel for questions, any idea were I can look (IRC perferably)
<WDC_> Hey hey
<WDC_> This is a noob question, but where do Bittorrent downloaads go?
<Bizzeh> hey, do the ubuntu server install cd's have ssh on as default?
<takamarou> RyanPrior, ok I did sudo mount /dev/scd0, and got mount: No medium found
<RyanPrior> takamarou: That must not be it, then.
<RHorse> AlabamaHit, no, they stay there until you edit again
<jparis> Any one know about how to disable a device?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: Do you have lots of UUID=garbledegook-more-garbledegook-28y783bs83-2672474762 entries in your fstab?
<Technoviking> Bizzeh: I believe so, but just sudo apt-get install ssh if it isn't
<takamarou> RyanPrior, 3 of them.
<WDC_> This is a noob question, but where do Bittorrent downloaads go?
<m_newton> !wireless-tools
<RyanPrior> takamarou: What are their mount points?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless-tools
<m_newton> !search wireless-tools
<ubottu> Found:
<Bizzeh> Technoviking: im asking because im trying to install to a headless server, no monitor, keyboard or mouse... so i cant just type in apt-get
<jasuus> AlabamaHit: i still cant get into #python
<takamarou> RyanPrior, sda3 is ext3, sda1 is /media/windows, and sda2 is none
<m_newton> !apt wireless-tools > m_newton
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GodfatherofEir1> WDC_ Usually Ubuntu asks you to select  a directory to save to
<m_newton> ugh
<WDC_> GodfatherofEir1: I wasn't asked
<WDC_> GodfatherofEir1: Is there a default folder? It's a server install
<Technoviking> Bizzeh: I think it is, not a 100% sure though
<RyanPrior> takamarou: So which is the mount point you can't cd to right now?
<turps0> hello
<GodfatherofEir1> Not sure, lemme check
<Bizzeh> Technoviking: what would be the default user/pass to log in to be able to run an install via ssh?
<Technoviking> Bizzeh: your trying to install via ssh?
<takamarou> RyanPrior, it's either sda2 or scd0...  not 100% sure
<Bizzeh> Technoviking: yes...
<turps0> is there someone that can help me set up a wireless network
<Technoviking> Bizzeh: sorry misunderstood
<RyanPrior> takamarou: well, try mounting sda2
<SebNaitsabes> turps0 > wireless
<SebNaitsabes> turpos0 > !wireless
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless > turps0
<ubottu> turps0, please see my private message
<takamarou> RyanPrior, mount: mount point none does not exist
<turps0> i just started using ubuntu, and it doesnt boot my wireless antanne
<ale_> Best IRC client for Ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<RyanPrior> !best | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Pici> !best | ale_
<RHorse> turps0, google *ubuntu wireless* it';s a pregnant topic
<ale_> Bestbox
<turps0> i have the computer hard wired to the router to get this connection, but i am not having any success getting the wireless working
<GodfatherofEir1> WDC_  Sorry,  but I cant find anything on that
<RyanPrior> takamarou: Wanna pastebin your fstab for me so I can take a look?
<Pici> !wifi | turps0
<ubottu> turps0: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<takamarou> RyanPrior, I think I was looking at the wrong thing in this file..  the one I'm trying to mount is /dev/sdb1..  I just tried to mount that and it said Failed to access volume ....  No such file or directory.     Hold on, I'll pastebin my fstab
<AlabamaHit> jasuus: did it identify you?
<ale_> RyanPrior: Thank you...
<WDC_> GodfatherofEir1: thanks!
<ale_> Pici: Thank you...
<AlabamaHit> RHorse: so i manully have to delete them?
<Coppershade-org^> OK, Ubuntu up and running. :)
<takamarou> RyanPrior, http://paste.ubuntu.com/53604/
<Coppershade-org^> Wasn't the Realtek bug fixed in HH?
<jasuus> yep
<RHorse> AlabamaHit, no, they will save your a**, believe me. leave them alone
<Coppershade-org^> cos I have no internet
<DamienGray-Q3> what does crontab -r do
<Coppershade-org^> on the laptop, that is.
<RyanPrior> takamarou: And it's /media/data that you're unable to access right now?
<AlabamaHit> RHorse: only thing is i forget about it and i write codes for people and when i pack them i forget to delte them lol...i guess i just need to start rembering lol
<takamarou> RyanPrior, correct
<Coppershade-org^> usually Linux devs excel at file systems and networking, so I'm a bit baffled. :)
<RyanPrior> takamarou: Is it an external USB drive?
<Coppershade-org^> also, Vista boots @$$ slow now. Know issue
<Coppershade-org^> Known issue?*
<xyz> Certainly XChat is the best IRC Client
<takamarou> RyanPrior, no, it's an internal HD
<GodfatherofEir1> So, no one then, has had any problems with Amarok and MP3 players?
<RyanPrior> takamarou: dmesg say anything tasty?
<Mawze_> Hello World
<Coppershade-org^> Is XMplayer ported to Ubuntu?
<takamarou> RyanPrior, whole lotta crap.. lemme paste it
<RyanPrior> World says: Hello, Mawze_!
<RHorse> AlabamaHit, you could write a script to move them all to a backup dir when ur done with them
<ale_> heo
<ale_> hello
<Coppershade-org^> oh well, mission 1 completed. I'll go to the forum with my queries
<ale_> why does fedora has 6 CDs to install and Ubuntu has just 1
<RyanPrior> ale_: Fedora includes a lot more software by default. Ubuntu relegates more of it to the repositories.
<AlabamaHit> RHorse: now that sounds like a great idea :)
<AlabamaHit> RHorse: only problem is im fairly new to linux and no clue how to do something like that LMAO
<mneptok> AlabamaHit: are you really laughing, or does your keyboard just lack the period key?
<AlabamaHit> mneptok: really laughing
<Guest24697> I need some help with Intrepid
<RHorse> AlabamaHit, they are really handy. Try here to start: http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/
<wsjunior> Is it true that Intrepid Ibex won't have a brand new theme?
<mneptok> Guest24697: #ubuntu+1
<wsjunior> This awfull theme actually being used will be the default one?
<Guest24697> mneptok, thanks
<Spherous> Alright guys, so I got my res back to normal, but when I go into system->administration->Hardware Drivers and check enable and reboot, it puts me in low-graphics mode again, and I have to reset my X server to get it back to the right res, any ideas?
<mneptok> Spherous: lspci | grep VGA
<mneptok> Spherous: pastebin the result
<Spherous> mneptok 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7950 GT] (rev a1)
<mneptok> Spherous: you're using Hardy?
<Spherous> mneptok: Yes
<alan> I am trying to install Cheese 2.24.0 and i need intltool 0.40.0 or later - Synpatic only has 1.37.0 - Help needed? please
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is there a way to try out the python3 release candidate on hardy heron?
<Spherous> alan, you might have to compile it? or find a .deb you can download online?
<SebNaitsabes> Roey: yes if you get it from one of the servers for it,  you can't get it from the Ubuntu reo
<alan> looked on getdeb Nothing! kind of a ubuntu newb
<SebNaitsabes> repo
<Roey> SebNaitsabes:  ok.
<alan> trying to work my way through it thou
<Roey> SebNaitsabes:  or I guess I can wait about a month?
<SebNaitsabes> Roey:  RC is RC it's not a final
<SebNaitsabes> Roey: when is the final?
<Spherous> alan, google intltool 0.40.0 .deb and see what you get
<alan> compling it = downloading and ,configure, make etc.. right?
<SebNaitsabes> Roey: and wait a mounth for what?  the final of Python or?
<Roey> python 3.0 comes out in a month
<Roey> =)
<Spherous> alan, yeah, but always look on the web for the .deb before you do the compiling
<Spherous> alan, unless you like to compile o.o
<SebNaitsabes> Roey: ok, but  hardy heron will probably not have it
<SebNaitsabes> Roey:  hell even Intrepid Ibex (the next one) may not just have it
<alan> gotcha - good to know i was on the right track
<Spherous> mneptok: Any ideas?
<SebNaitsabes> Roey:  update just does security updates
<AlabamaHit> Whats a good program to convert DVDs to avi format?
<mneptok> Spherous: do you know for certain that the Hardy nividia-glx driver supports that (relatively recent) GPU?
<alan> <looks for the Thanks button on IRC> <g>
<SebNaitsabes> Roey:  actsaul proper new versions of programs is in each Ubuntu release
<SebNaitsabes> Roey: ,but you can install stuff that is not in the repo as I said anyway
<Roey> SebNaitsabes:  hmm, ok.
<alan> found a deb thanks
<Spherous> mneptok: Yeah, I had it working before until I tried to update my GPU driver to get Cedega to work
<Spherous> alan, your welcome :D
<mneptok> Spherous: install the nvidia binary driver, and the nvidia-settings package
<Spherous> mneptok: Explain how?
<alan> beware i could have more questions!
<aaron_> does anyone know how to stop getting email notification on the desktop that come from evolution mail
<Spherous> alan, alright, I'll be looking out for you
<Snowniak> Does anyone is having unstable graphic interface with nvidia cards lately ?
<Snowniak> ** Is anyone having
<Snowniak> problems
<mneptok> Spherous: "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Spherous> Snowniak: I am~
<Snowniak> Spherous: I have a 6150go
<Snowniak> Spherous: notebook onboard
<Snowniak> Spherous: have you found out what is happening?
<Spherous> Snowniak: 7950
<Spherous> Snowniak: No idea whats happening
<Snowniak> Spherous: sometimes I have to Ctrl+Backspace ...
<Spherous> mneptok: Okay, got that, anything else?
<Snowniak> Damn...
<cooljeff3000> what's the problem
<Spherous> Snowniak: Mine is doing worse~ I can't check the enable box to use compiz
<Snowniak> Spherous: Yeah, it happens to me sometimes
<cooljeff3000> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Snowniak> Spherous: I have disabled compiz, otherwise I cant use the computer for more than one hour without having problems
<Spherous> Snowniak: You might have fried your card~
<cooljeff3000> #ubuntu+1
<Snowniak> Spherous: noe
<Snowniak> nope
<Spherous> mneptok: how do I install the nvidia binary driver?
<Snowniak> If I reinstall with another system, or even with a fresh install,
<Snowniak> Spherous: all problems go away
<mneptok> Spherous: System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<Spherous> Snowniak: no idea then~
<Snowniak> Spherous: I think it might be some ubuntu update, or even the latest nvidia driver
<mneptok> Snowniak: so boot to an older kernel
<Snowniak> Spherous: I can run Battlefield 2 without any problem on cedega
<Spherous> mneptok: Once I check that box I'll go into low-graphic mode
<bustaplz> My ubuntu machine has been shutting off randomly seemingly when it is idle. I'm running a hardware diagnostic on it for 1h45m so far and have not had an issue. Anyone have ideas as to why ubuntu would do this?
<Spherous> and then I'll have to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snowniak> compiz is freaking me out...
<mneptok> Spherous: so that's when you use nvidia-settings to try to correct it
<Spherous> mneptok: Okay, so I'll check it, and restart, what should I expect when I'
<Spherous> mneptok: I'm restarting
<cooljeff3000> my internet is slow
<cooljeff3000> firefox
<mneptok> Spherous: expect to have to open the nvidia-settings applet and tweak things
<Spherous> mneptok: alright, idk how to do that, but I guess I'll figure it out
<bustaplz> nobody has an theories?
<mneptok> Spherous: it should be in the menus
<Spherous> mneptok: Alright, I'll be right back
<Gnea> bustaplz: are power saving options turned on?
<Snowniak> bustaplz : Are you using a laptop ?
<RHorse> bustaplz, dust on cpu? clogged fans?
<bustaplz> No, I have not checked any power saving options, No I'm not on a laptop.
<bustaplz> I JUST put this machine together
<Gnea> please check them.
<bustaplz> it's sparkly clean
<Gnea> check them.
<Snowniak> bustaplz : Its ubuntu 8.04 or some 8.10 alpha ?
<bustaplz> i've used sensors to check cpu temp and its stable at 40C
<bustaplz> 8.04
<Gnea> bustaplz: System->Preferences->Power Management
<JackEStorm> bustaplz: Intel Mother Board?
<bustaplz> I can't check any power saving options at the moment as I'm running PC Check
<bustaplz> yes
<bustaplz> P4 2.4
<Gnea> bustaplz: make sure that the HD or anyting else isn't being turned off
<RHorse> psu sufficient?
<bsquidwrd> how do i set up a webserver with ubuntu?
<bustaplz> it's 250w PSU onboard graphics, 1 hdd
<JackEStorm> bustaplz: I had the same problem on two intel motherboards, every 45mins it would restart
<bustaplz> that was my first guess but running this PC Check for almost 2 hours and not a problem
<Gnea> !lamp | bsquidwrd
<ubottu> bsquidwrd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Snowniak> bustaplz : What graphic card?
<RHorse> bustaplz, isn't 250 pretty small?
<Snowniak> yeah, depends on the graphic card
<bustaplz> i'm not sure of the graphics chip its integrated
<Snowniak> 250 is really small...
<bustaplz> it's an older motherboard
<RHorse> bustaplz, check the voltage see if it dips.
<Gnea> bustaplz: so did you check the power management settings or not? no need to get upset about it.
<bsquidwrd> thank you
<bustaplz> as I said, I can't check it until PC Check finishes
<bustaplz> just trying to gather some information
<Gnea> oh, okay.
<greatchuck> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gnea> sorry, missed that
<bustaplz> what bothers me is it seems to be powering off and not shutting down
<bustaplz> like there is a hardware problem
<bustaplz> but it only happens in ubuntu
<JackEStorm> bustaplz: did you say it was an intel MB? how old?
<Gnea> bustaplz: it really sounds like it's going into hibernation or suspend mode
<Snowniak> bustaplz : Well, I think is this buggy new kernel...
<bustaplz> let me look up the MB
<JackEStorm> Gnea: I have two systems here that used to do that, and it was hub/suspend related, even thou it was off...ever 45mins the system would reboot
<bustaplz> i'll pop the case open
<Spherous> mneptok: Alright, restarted, it put me in low-graphics mode again, and my res went back to 800x600
<sullyva86> do i need to run emerald to get desktop effects? I get an error when trying to enable desktop effects with the default ubuntu theme on?
<bsquidwrd> where can i download ubuntu server? on the website?
<mneptok> Spherous: login and look for the nvidia-settings app in your menus
<bustaplz> http://www.superwarehouse.com/Asus_P4VP-MX_Motherboard/P4VP-MX/p/388509
<bustaplz> Asus P4VP-MX
<Spherous> mneptok: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<mneptok> sullyva86: no, Emerald is not requisite
<mneptok> Spherous: there you go.
<mneptok> Spherous: do as it asks
<chupacabra> how do I get gnome to release my desktop so I can run webcollage on it?
<Spherous> mneptok: I tried, I can't edit nvidia-xconfig
<mneptok> Spherous: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Spherous> it just spits out some file destinations
<ilec> 'lo all I'm having trouble with burning the live CD from the iso. I keep getting write errors, I downloaded the iso twice. but it happened both times. is this just me?
<tigran> Hi. After I change my mac address, I no longer have internet.
<bustaplz> the idea that it is going into suspend mode sounds about right, but it's completely powered off, think that could just be a bug with the suspend mode?
<JackEStorm> bustaplz: for me it was a BIOS bug, look around and check, at your own risk.
<sullyva86> mneptok: when i run compiz --replace in terminal i get a "couldn't find decorator" error any ideas?
<bustaplz> as in a BIOS setting or a bad BIOS?
<Spherous> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/m63e39c4f
<mneptok> sullyva86: that command does not enable Compiz
<bustaplz> I did notice an option that was turned off, ACPI 2.0
<greatchuck> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mneptok> Spherous: restart X
<Gnea> JackEStorm: i've seen that with a few systems before - if the BIOS settings are set to allow certain devices to powersave and it's new enough, ubuntu will simply grab the information via ACPI and use those values as assumptions
<emplo> if I am running ubuntu in only command line, is it possible to reduce the text size so I fit more on the screen?
<Spherous> mneptok: ctrl alt backspace?
<mneptok> Spherous: sure
<JackEStorm> in my case it was both, IntelBIOS had a bug that left APM on, no matter the setting, and .16 on of the kernel would get that bug, before that it didn't.
<Spherous> k, brb
<fivre> I keep getting EADDRNOTAVAIL from something that's trying to bind to all addresses
<sullyva86> mneptok: Well the screen flashes the same then reverts back when i try to enable desktop effects in the appearance tab?
<Spherous> mneptok: Still in low-graphics mode
<tigran> Hi. After I change my mac address, I no longer have internet.
<mneptok> Spherous: try that applet again
<Spherous> mneptok: same error
<fivre> nothing's listening on the port it's trying to use
<mneptok> sullyva86: are you using a 3D accelerated graphics driver?
<mneptok> Spherous: boot to a previous kernel and install any and all updates.
<bsquidwrd> where can i download ubuntu server?
<mneptok> Spherous: sounds like some kernel modules for this current kernel are wonky
<bustaplz> i just aborted the PC check and looked in my BIOS it, has some power management features including suspend, I just disabled all of them
<bustaplz> i think that was probably the culprit
<Spherous> mneptok: O.o how?
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yeah, that was the basic issue I had here, first system it took 6months to show up on, 2nd, only 5days
<ilec> my downloaded iso keeps producing write errors. even after i downloaded a new one.
<mneptok> Spherous: "press <esc> to enter the grub menu" at bppt
<mneptok> *boot
<Spherous> mneptok: Oh, that, nah, thats not it. It has something to do with this crappy driver thing I did
<Spherous> mneptok: I might just do a fresh install of ubuntu... again... o.o
<sullyva86> mneptok: I don't think so.. but it used to work before i must of changed something i dunno what happened.  I did install xubuntu-desktop then when i logged back into gnome i had issues. If i could reinstall whatevers needed maybe that will fix it?
<TechPepsi> whats a good open source dvd authoring program?
<wers> secret
<sullyva86> mneptok: Actually i must be for it to have worked before then right? I know its not a restricted driver if thats what you ment.
<jb_> How do I " Open the terminal as root in this folder " (Instructions with a tar.gz packet I have.)
<bunnyto> ok , im Unhappy with my 300 dollars Ubuntu, i want a refund
<tripitakit> Jb_ open a terminal
<Gnea> bunnyto: wut?
<tripitakit> jb_, then cd to the folder...
<chupacabra> h6b -
<TechPepsi> whats a good open source dvd authoring program? In ubuntu?
<TechPepsi> with menus
<tripitakit> then use sudo to execute a command as root...
<Gnea> TechPepsi: dvdauthor
<mneptok> bunnyto: stay on topic. last warning.
<jb_> tripitakit: I'm following you....
<bunnyto> mneptok: last warning for what? do i look like i care?
<TechPepsi> is that a package to dl?
<bunnyto> ok gotta hit the party
<Gnea> !offtopic | bunnyto
<ubottu> bunnyto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tripitakit> jb_ :) what u have to do with that tar.gz as root?
<TechPepsi> Gnea, sudo apt-get
<Gnea> TechPepsi: that'll help
<rosalatina> Escriba el texto aquí....hola soy deperu hay alguien q hable español
<rosalatina> hola alguien de 40 a 45 q dese conocer epruana de 42
<Gnea> !es | rosalatina
<ubottu> rosalatina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jb_> tripitakit:tar xzvf LightZone-3.5.tar.gz -C /opt
<jb_> cd /opt/LightZone
<jb_> sh LightZone
<TechPepsi> Sorry, I am quitee new to linux Gnea.  Another thing, does it offer to create personal menus?
<ilec> is there an error on the x64 iso? all the versions I download produce write errors.
<mneptok> jb_: nice machine name :)
<rosalatina> hola alguiende 40 a 45 q dese charaalr
<TechPepsi> Is there skype for 4.10?
<Gnea> !es > rosalatina
<ubottu> rosalatina, please see my private message
<TechPepsi> ppc ubuntu
<Pici> TechPepsi: 4.10 is no longer supported.
<Pici> !4.10 | TechPepsi
<ubottu> TechPepsi: Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<rosalatina> ohhhhhhhhhh no entiendo primera vez q ingrso
<greatchuck> rosalatina, sorry, me paso por un año.
<jb_> mneptok: ??
<mneptok> jb_: "tripitakit"
<tripitakit> jb_, use sudo before commands, sudo tar xvf....
<Gnea> TechPepsi: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/  that should explain better :)
<mneptok> jb_: nm. i'm losing it.
<rosalatina> mi correo
<rosalatina> es
<tripitakit> mneptok, here i am :)
<Gnea> TechPepsi: but yes, sudo apt-get install dvdauthor
<legendsohai> can anybody tell me what is the purpose of "fakeroot"?
<Pici> mneptok: tripitakit is a another user here in the channel.
<jb_> mneptok: Join the club...
<Gnea> rosalatina: we only speak english here. you will need to type /join #ubuntu-es and ask there to get help in espanol
<TechPepsi> Gnea, they offer personal menus on making dvd's?
<mneptok> tripitakit: Buddham, dhammam, sangham saranam gacchami. :)
<greatchuck> How can  I activate the compiz effects? There's an error when I try to  activate them.
<TechPepsi> Pici, haha yeah
<jb_> tripitakit: OK, will try...
<TechPepsi> can 9.04 work on ppc mac's?
<Gnea> TechPepsi: yes, and more
<tripitakit> greatchuck, what error ?
<rosalatina> noentiendo si hay alguien qme entienda
<TechPepsi> 8.04*
<rosalatina> mi coreeo es
<mneptok> TechPepsi: we'll know when it's released next year
<rosalatina> estrellitasola42hotmail.com
<tripitakit> jb_, you'll be asked a password that is your password
<greatchuck> tripitakit, It says it can't install them (my installation is fresh).
<rosalatina> hola de dodne eres
<TechPepsi> mneptok, I meant 8.04
<Elijah> Does anybody know of a distro I can download that has native support for a u727 usb modem (sprint evdo). I have no other way of connecting it to the net.
<bobertdos> rosalatina: Tienes que ir al canal de #ubuntu-es, por favor.
<EvilDaemon> Is there a command that shows other computers on a network?
<TechPepsi> Gnea, is dvd author GUI based?
<Daisuke_Ido> is there a way to make ls print the full path for each file?
<EvilDaemon> As in, displays the computer's name
<Gnea> ross`: No, ahora usted es falta de respeto del canal. Por favor, escriba / join # ubuntu-es y pedir all antes de que se eliminan.
<Pici> Gnea: they're no longer here....
<TechPepsi> so no support for 8.03 for ppc?
<Gnea> Pici: oy
<TechPepsi> 8.04*
<Daisuke_Ido> PPC has not been officially supported since 7.04
<Gnea> TechPepsi: again, please visit that website.
<Pici> !ppc | TechPepsi
<Gnea> TechPepsi: I won't tell you again.
<ubottu> TechPepsi: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<TechPepsi> which site?
<mneptok> TechPepsi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<Gnea> TechPepsi: http://dvdauthor.sourceforge.net/
<greatchuck> tripitakit, It just says the effects couldn't be activated.
<TechPepsi> Gnea, I was talking about ubuntu though for ppc
<Gnea> TechPepsi: everything you'll need to know is there. the packages are available in the ubuntu repository.
<bobertdos> greatchuck: Which drivers are you using for your GPU?
<greatchuck> bobertdos, pardon?
<Gnea> TechPepsi: does this look like #ubuntu-ppc?
<tripitakit> greatchuck, is your  a 3d accelerated graphic adapter ?
<mneptok> TechPepsi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
<TechPepsi> Gnea, sorry
<ilec> so nobody knows anything about illegal write addresses in the ISO?
<greatchuck> tripitakit, how do I know?
<mneptok> TechPepsi: the next timne i paste that URL it will be your /kick message
<bobertdos> greatchuck: In a terminal, type glxinfo | grep direct
<tripitakit> which graphic adapter are u using?
<greatchuck> bobertdos, "direct rendering: Yes"
<bobertdos> interesting
<greatchuck> tripitakit, is there a command to find that out?
<TechPepsi> mneptok,  sorry
<tripitakit> greatchuck, the one bobertdos told you..
<justinburger> Hi, I m trying to generate an SSL CSR, but when I upload it to godaddy they're throwing back "The CSR you have created includes a possible compromised key" I verified I have the latest version, by attempting an apt-get update and getting back "openssl is already the newest version."  thoughts?
<bobertdos> greatchuck: yes, same one, except no grep
<greatchuck> tripitakit, the answer that command gives me is "yes", for direct rendering.
<greatchuck> bobertdos, there's a bunch of info. What should I look for?
<bobertdos> greatchuck: Pastebin the output of glxinfo by itself: paste.ubuntu.com
<JackEStorm> ok I give up, I have two cx88_alsa devices in my system, as well as my built on snd_hda_intel, now, I pull any of the cx88_alsa and snd_hda_intel gets index 0, but when I put the 2nd cx88_alsa back in snd_hda_intel gets index 3 ...now tweaking /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base I can get it on index 0, but a reboot, (warm or cold) it goes to index 1...what the frack am I missing?
<alan> Would there be a reason why System>Preferences>Screen Resolution is showing 1024X768 but actual resolution is 800x600?
<bobertdos> !x > alan
<ubottu> alan, please see my private message
<greatchuck> bobertdos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/53618/. Be my guest.
<glades20> Hey guys. Can anyone help me with Emerald? I cant seem to install themes.
<DigitalFiz> whats it saying
<jb_> tripitakit: when I got to sh LightZone it had trouble wit the jar file and went belly-up.  I'll play with it again tomorrow, gonna pack it in now.  Thanks for your assistance....
<Gnea> glades20: #compiz-fusion can help you better with that
<glades20> k
<bobertdos> greatchuck: Oh dear.........No offense to you of course, but BLECK!!! You have one of those disgusting Unichrome cards. You're not going to have a lot of luck, I'm afraid.
<tripitakit> jp_ u'r welcome
<Snowniak> Wow!
<Generic6552> Yikes.
<thedarkone> what do i need to install to get css to work on website
<Snowniak> what is that?
<Snowniak> mass kicking ?!
<DigitalFiz> w00 gotta love netsplits
<Gnea> Snowniak: netsplit
<DigitalFiz> thedarkone, firefox?
<JackEStorm> Snowniak: no netsplit
<very_common> hehehehe hello everyone
<Gnea> JackEStorm: are you trying to get the drivers to load in a particular order?
<Generic6552> It's just something that happens with IRC, it's annoying, but nothing to worry about.
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yes
<histo> Hrm.. don't see netsplits here.
<thedarkone> i have a website it needs css
<DigitalFiz> thedarkone, css is clientside and has nothing to do with a server
<greatchuck> bobertdos, why so?
<histo> in my ignores
<very_common> anyone free to guide ??
<very_common> i need palit 2600 HD Driver for Ubuntu
<ubot_> hello
<very_common> hello
<csilk> Snowniak,  no it was a netslpit, not mass kicking lol
<JackEStorm> Gnea: snd_hda_intel is my sound out put card, and needs /dev/dsp and /dev/mixer and /dev/pcm ...etc
<csilk> *netsplit
<zack> i cant get wireless card for my macbook pro to work
<zack> anyone got a good link?
<JackEStorm> Gnea: the other cards are the mixers on DVB cards
<histo> !wifi > zack
<ubottu> zack, please see my private message
<thedarkone> so css is on client side
<bobertdos> greatchuck: I have yet to run into anyone with a Via Unichrome card who has successfully set up compiz. The drivers just don't support the features needed.
<DigitalFiz> yes
<histo> thedarkone: yes its the code is on the server but the client renders the page according to the style sheet
<very_common> i need palit 2600 HD Driver for Ubuntu
<Gnea> JackEStorm: so if the tv card gets loaded before the intel_hd does, it becomes /dev/dsp?
<alteregoa> ehh i got a banalistic question
<greatchuck> bobertdos, thanks, anyway. Let me think of buying something better...
<histo> thedarkone: http://www.w3.org/Style/CSS/learning
<JackEStorm> Gnea: correct
<alteregoa> how can i enable acoustic management?
<very_common> :@
<histo> very_common: what is a palit 2600 hd?
<very_common> its a HDMI card
<very_common> PCI E
<tripitakit> alteregoa, alsamixer u mean?
<bobertdos> greatchuck: What are the specs of your system otherwise? I ask because theoretically, you don't really need a top of the line card.
<greatchuck> tripitakit, bobertdos, thank you and good bye.
<histo> very_common: Is that a model of an ati card?
<very_common> yes
<tripitakit> greatchuck, :) bye
<very_common> Radeon 2600
<histo> !ati > very_common
<ubottu> very_common, please see my private message
<very_common> histo: display is fine but sound not working
<Gnea> JackEStorm: try adding this to /etc/modprobe.d/options : options snd_hda_intel index=0
<histo> very_common: well why do you think you need display drivers then?
<histo> !sound > very_common
<ubottu> very_common, please see my private message
<bobertdos> I don't mean to be off-topic,  but what brands ship with those Via Unichrome cards?? I run into them a lot in this channel, and I'm trying to figure out why........
<JackEStorm> Gnea: tried that already, when I do that, there is no snd_hda_intel
<very_common> histo i m using HDMI cable
<Efrem> jordan
<very_common> so display is fine
<very_common> but sound not working
<Gnea> JackEStorm: have you tried adding similar options for the cx?
<eirik_> im running winxp on virtualbox in ubuntu. my max resolution is limited to 1024x768 - anyone know how i can set up virtualbox to support higher resolutions?
<histo> very_common: well your system isn't going to pump sound through the hdmi cable.
<very_common> yesit does
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yes, did find out that those should not be - numbers (as I thought looking at it, but positive)
<very_common> in windows it does
<very_common> HDMI means High definatin multimedia interface
<histo> very_common: I know that.
<very_common> HDMI can carry both video and audio siglans
<very_common> signlas
<histo> very_common: what kind of sound card do you have?
<JackEStorm> Gnea: index=3 for the cx88_alsa gives the best result, but snd_hda_alsa changes index on each reboot
<very_common> histo lemme check
<JackEStorm> from 0 to 1 to 0 again
<Gnea> JackEStorm: okay - i see why that won't work - check this out: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards
<Gnea> JackEStorm: you need to make a container for each index
<tigran> I have an atheros wireless card and whenever I change the mac address on it via macchanger I no longer have internet.I changed it on ath0, then on ath0 and wifi0, then just wifi0, and none of them worked.
<DigitalFiz> very_common, converting dvi to hdmi will not provide you with any sound at all
<very_common> HDA ATI HDMI sound card
<histo> very_common: i've never seen a setup like that before. Where somehow mysteriously your video card would be able to pump sound throught he hdmi cable. There has to be some sort of software you are using in windows to do that.
<very_common> i m onli using drivers
<histo> very_common: unless it is all on one card
<histo> very_common: then youneed to follow the link from ubotu about install proper drivers for your ati card.
<Gnea> JackEStorm: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/MultipleCards#Loading_the_kernel_modules_for_multiple_cards specifically
<very_common> and moreover i have disable default sound card from BIOS
<histo> very_common: and perhaps search the forums ubuntuforums.org
<very_common> ya i did
<very_common> no help :(
<histo> very_common: what video drivers are you using?
<Gnea> JackEStorm: thanks for asking that, btw - i had the same problem awhile ago and could never figure it out :)
<tigran> I have an atheros wireless card and whenever I change the mac address on it via macchanger I no longer have internet.I changed it on ath0, then on ath0 and wifi0, then just wifi0, and none of them worked.
<very_common> histo : http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3509660&csid=ITD&body=WARRANTY#tabs
<JackEStorm> Gnea: it's been driving me crazy this week, I added in a DVB-S card to my mythbox, and lost audio
<very_common> i m using this product and using HDMI cable for both audio and video
<histo> tigran: perhaps your router is filtering by mac
<histo> very_common: that doens't tell me what video driver you are using in ubuntu.
<tigran> histo: nope, its disabled
<Gnea> JackEStorm: which one?
<very_common> its ATI driver
<JackEStorm> WinTV-Nova-Plus-S
<very_common> restricted ATI drivers
<alphaman1101> Who makes the ps5-vm motherboard?
<Frijolie> anyone know of a BitTorrent client that will validate MD5 checksums for your "on-the-fly"?
<histo> tigran: well the process would be to take the interface down the macchanger ethx and bring the interface backup
<alphaman1101> Also is there anyway to chage the bios boot image?
<Frijolie> er for you "on-the-fly"
<Infinito-> native support to a usb modem? that's unlikely even to windows I believe
<Thedjatclubrock> Will 8.10 use Gnome *.4?
<tigran> histo: I do that, ifconfig wifi0 down; macchanger -ea wifi0; ifconfig wifi0 up; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<JackEStorm> Gnea: I'm going to order an S2 card this week if I can find someone I trust in NA to order from...the other DVB card is an ATI HD Wonder (ATSC/QAM card...USDVB-T)
<histo> !who > very_common
<ubottu> very_common, please see my private message
<AtticusHim3> I need some help with a secondary HDD
<Gnea> JackEStorm: i'd stick with hauupage
<histo> tigran: works for me without a hitch.
<very_common> histo: its ATI RV630 drivers
<tigran> histo: same card?
<histo> !ask | AtticusHim3
<ubottu> AtticusHim3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<histo> very_common: are you using the restrcited drivers or whatever the default install used?
<very_common> histo restricted
<AtticusHim3> Alright. I have just installed a secondary HDD and I can format it and change the label, I just can't see it in computer or actually access it. Any ideas?
<histo> very_common: hrm... well those are drivers from ati. I would maybe check preferences by right clicking on the volume control. Also check alsamixer make sure there aren't outputs muted.
<histo> AtticusHim3: you have to mount the drive.
<Frijolie> in a computer techy way
<histo> !fstab > AtticusHim3
<ubottu> AtticusHim3, please see my private message
<histo> lol
<RHorse> AtticusHim3, man mount
<EvilDaemon> Is there any way to find a list of computers on a network?
<EvilDaemon> Via command
<AtticusHim3> Let me try it.
<histo> God rythmbox sucks always crashes playign radio streams
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yeah, I also have a PVR 150 in the system too, but it's hard to get hauupage DVB-S in the US, and I can't find anyone with an S2 in the US, might end up going with one of the other USB devices
<Frijolie> what is the Amarok clone native to GTK? I can't remember
<aaron_> anybody from Ottawa Canada in here
<weyland> Frijolie: exaile
<Gnea> JackEStorm: the 150 rocks
<Frijolie> weyland: thanks...
<histo> !offtopic | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gnea> JackEStorm: haven't worked with the -S yet, though...
<Frijolie> aaron_: a/s/l wanna chat? hehe j/k
<very_common> histo : i think ubuntu cant recognise sound hardware
<Gnea> Frijolie: please don't do that.
<tigran> histo: do you have an atheros card?
<Frijolie> Gnea: as I stated I was j/k
<Gnea> Frijolie: then don't do it.
<Frijolie> Gnea: poking fun
<histo> tigran: in my laptop
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yeah, I use that for Analog Cable, the ATI, I use for OTA ATSC and now DVB-S ..so far so good on the -S, but I need an S2, so I can get some of the FTA 8PSK stuff
<Thedjatclubrock> win2
<Thedjatclubrock> Oops
<histo> very_common: check out the troubleshooting steps from ubottu
<histo> !sound > very_common
<ubottu> very_common, please see my private message
<Moodles> is having both 32bit and 64bit kernels possible with 1 ubuntu install (like choosing the 32bit or 64bit kernel from grub).. or do I need 2 seperate ubuntu installs?
<EvilDaemon> Frijolie: Key words: DON'T, DO, and IT
<histo> Moodles: you need two seperate /'s
<tigran> histo: using windows drivers?
<histo> Moodles: but you can use the same /home
<Gnea> JackEStorm: oh my, i didn't even know FTA existed....
<histo> tigran: god no
<histo> tigran: your card should work out of the box no need for windows drivers.
<JackEStorm> Gnea: still does, on C and Ku
<aaron_> anybody from ottawa Canada that is using ubuntu and knows of employment
<Frijolie> EvilDaemon: did you say "Keywords" or "Three words"?
<Gnea> !offtopic > aaron_
<mneptok> !ot | aaron_
<ubottu> aaron_, please see my private message
<ubottu> aaron_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<histo> Moodles: to answer you more directly yes you need two seperate installs but you can share the same /home
<tigran> histo: yea it does, just asking cause changing the mac doesnt work. can you think of anything for me to try?
<bustaplz> looks like my problem is fixed, thanks everyone!
<Frijolie> EvilDaemon: because "DON'T, DO, AND, IT" could be considered 4 words actually
<EvilDaemon> Frijolie: Both. This is a support channel, not a see-saw channel. Go to #defocus for that.
<bustaplz> 38 minutes idle and no issues
<EvilDaemon> No spam
<histo> tigran: just double check your settings when you are tryign to connect back to your network. Perhaps the channel changed or something.
<Moodles> hmm, will 8.10 be available as a shipit request cd?
<mneptok> Moodles: eventually, yes.
<histo> !interpid | Moodles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<JackEStorm> Gnea: after I get this sound issue taken care of, inbetween me trying to get this system over to frame buffer only (I hate loading X on a DVR), I'm going to see if I can pickup GEOS and get realtime weather sat images witht eh card.
<tigran> histo: it didnt, i cant connect after it changes, no settings in my router change
<histo> !intrepid | Moodles
<ubottu> Moodles: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<bobertdos> tigran: You know, if I were you, I would temporarily strip the network of all security and see how far you can get from scratch.
<Flannel> Frijolie: Bittorrent does check MD5s of what it downloads.
<Frijolie> *Frijolie has left
<tigran> bobertdos: already is =/
<Frijolie> Flannel: but how does it know which MD5 sum to check if all you download is the .torrent file?
<Gnea> JackEStorm: i would be very interested to know how well that goes
<Frijolie> Flannel: do you have to supply the MD5s?
<Gnea> JackEStorm: notibly, the GEOS
<tigran> bobertdos: i read that i shouldnt change the mac on ath0, only wiif0, idk..
<Frijolie> bobertdos: you're the support guru! You're always in here helping out.
<JackEStorm> Gnea: I'll let you know, thats one of the reasons for me getting the -S card, as well at EMWIN
 * bobertdos thinks
<Gnea> aaron_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> Frijolie: The torrent takes care of it
<Frijolie> Flannel: so I don't have to check manually before burning to CD/DVD?
<mneptok> Frijolie: if you use a good torrent client, no.
<aaron_> I am using xchat and trying to get to another channel...how do I do this?
<tigran> bobertdos: oh well
<Flannel> Frijolie: correct.  If you download from a torrent, its been verified.
<mneptok> aaron_: /join #channelname
<Frijolie> mneptok: I'm using Deluge v 1.0
<histo> aaron_: you can type in /j #nameofchannel
<Gnea> JackEStorm: that would so rule. i'm trying to develop a mobile solution using ubuntu for weather spotting/chasing.
<tigran> histo: thanks for the help, ill just mess with it a bit more then give up and go cry in a corner
<mneptok> Frijolie: then you need not MD5sum your downloads
<aaron_> thanks
<Frijolie> mneptok: Ah, ok cool! I learned something. So the MD5 sums are for verifying a HTTP download?
<Flannel> Frijolie: and ftp, etc.
<mneptok> Frijolie: MD5sums can verify anything
<Flannel> Frijolie: they're for verifying any and all images.
<Frijolie> mneptok: yeah any file, that's right. The download method doesn't matter.
<histo> Yes you can even use md5sums to find certain files.  I use them to find kiddy porn on computers i'm investigating.
<JackEStorm> Gnea: thats kinda my end thought on all this as well...as well, as get enough realtime data, I can play around with some weather computer models, and work on some ideas I have of my own.
<mneptok> histo: that's WAY out of line for this channel ...
<mneptok> histo: not to mention it shows a complete ignorance of what md5 does ;)
<Frijolie> histo: * Frijolie has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<Frijolie> j/k
<histo> mneptok: ? i'm le
<PhilipTPixler> Hi everyone. Anyone got time to help a noob out? Lol :\
<Flannel> Frijolie: Please take jokes to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<histo> mneptok: and no its not we can search by hashes or md5sums
<Frijolie> Flannel: you guys are hardcore today...
<Gnea> JackEStorm: do you idle on freenode often?
<bobertdos> PhilipTPixler: We always have time for noobs.
<Flannel> Frijolie: theres 1300 people in this channel, we're always strict about being offtopic.
<Flannel> !ask | PhilipTPixler
<ubottu> PhilipTPixler: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Frijolie> an MD5sum is a file integrity checker, right?
<histo> mneptok: excuse my ignorance with the terminology.
<PhilipTPixler> :D lol alright so it's pretty much about the Tkcximage error with aMsn
<PhilipTPixler> Oh haha sorry
<Flannel> Frijolie: It checks to make sure the hash of the file you have is the same as the hash given to you.
<PhilipTPixler> ok er let me restrart
<JackEStorm> Gnea: yes and no, when I'm on, i'm in #asterisk-* and or #myth*  mostly, undernet #linux, but I do tend to idle everywhere alot
<Frijolie> Flannel: right, and is all done by some genius algorithm (to get the hash)
<JackEStorm> Gnea: I just sometimes forget to log back in to freenode :)
<Gnea> JackEStorm: awesome
<DigitalFiz> i have a weird issue with my volume controls
<Frijolie> are there any known issues with the sound volume in Flash video?
<DigitalFiz> the icon comes up like its adjusting but the sound doesnt adjust and the icon doesnt change
<PhilipTPixler> ﻿lol alright so it's pretty much about the Tkcximage error with aMsn. I had installed aMSN and it worked fine *after much labor* so after I did that I set to installing alot of other things which I really don't know what all I installed. So today I went to run aMsn and I received the Tkcximage failed error. I've been reading in the forums and other people have had this problem and it may have something to do with havin
<bill_> goodmorning
<bobertdos> Frijolie: with the VOLUME, I don't think so.......with audio in general, definitely
<Gnea> JackEStorm: i'm usually in here and #ubuntu-offtopic, feel free to PM :)
<Frijolie> bobertdos: I'm still having issues with my sound volume on this laptop. All suggestions have failed.
<Frijolie> bobertdos: it just seems to happen more frequently when watching YouTube videos
<comicinker> help: my audio doesn't work after hibernate! what can I doo?
<bill_> after installing Ubuntu through the "Vista" stand-alone partition, ON the vista (NTFS) partition and booting on linux, i cant find the "vista" stracture. I can boot vista normally and ubuntu too, but when on ubuntu, where did my old files go?
<bobertdos> Frijolie: I find it fairly unlikely I will be able to contribute anything new. Alsamixer is always my first suggestion.
<Flannel> bill_: you mean with wubi?
<Pramod> I am not being able to load the Ubuntu Desktop... the panels dissapear, the only thing i can do is pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart the pc
<Frijolie> bobertdos: I've read numerous suggestions on the forums, but without knowing what they really do I'm hesitant to try it
<Frijolie> bobertdos: in fear that I may mess things up beyond my capability to fix
<ubuntu> how can i re-load the grub loader
<PhilipTPixler> So has anyone ever had that problem before (above)
<ubuntu> after re-installing windows
<JackEStorm> Gnea: I will, hopefully I can try and take a look at GOES12 this weekend, and I'll let you know
<gTea> i'm looking at my ~/.profile file, and see some "if" tests, i.e.:  if [ -n "$BASH_VERSION" ]; then. Could someone explain to me what the -n option means?
<bobertdos> Frijolie: So you haven't tried alsamixer?? It internally adjusts volume levels for Alsa components.
<Gnea> JackEStorm: with the DVB-S, have you had luck with mythtv?
<Pramod> I am not being able to load the Ubuntu Desktop... the panels dissapear, the only thing i can do is pressing Ctrl-Alt-Del to restart the pc
<Flannel> gTea: http://www.faqs.org/docs/bashman/bashref_68.html
<PostersandGuitar> My ubuntu has suddenly decided that maximum is 620 by 640. It worked fine before.
<gTea> Flannel, thanks =)
<Flannel> !grub | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<comicinker> gTea: does man test help?
<JackEStorm> Gnea: not yet, had sound issues :) working on that first, and the off to testing the -s all around
<Flannel> sledge: check the first link out
<Frijolie> bobertdos: I'm looking at alsamixer right now but it appears to have the volume set to 100%. However it says that the card and chipset is "Pulseaudio"
<Frijolie> bobertdos: do I want to change that to Intel-hda?
<Gnea> JackEStorm: now i want to get that other system out, dust it off, and see if i can get that same solution to work with it ;)
<PhilipTPixler> I would like to uninstall tcl 8.5 and tcl 8.4 along with tk 8.5 and 8.4
<PhilipTPixler> How would I go about doing that?
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: I think everything goes through pulseaudio these days
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: I'm confused as to what pulseaudio really is. Is it just a sound server which allows for global adjustments in the OS?
<JackEStorm> Gnea: but since DVB is mostly Euro based, it should be easy, I'm just limited on my view angle here but, it should be smoth (the S2 would give better out put, because of the 8PSK support)
<PhilipTPixler> How do you remove the tcl and tk files from Linux? If anyone could help it'd be greatly appreciated :D
<unop> synaptic has a search function - have you tried searching  for those packages?
<unop> PhilipTPixler, ^^
<JackEStorm> Gnea: now, myth had no issues with my other DVB card (ATSC)
<PhilipTPixler> haha I haven't. I'm not even sure what that it ^_^ '
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: well, AFAIK, pulseaudio unifies all the other sound systems.
<gTea> comicinker, actually, yes. for some reason i didn't put 2 and 2 together. thanks for pointing that out.
<Infinito-> synaptic is a GUI for installing and removing packages
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: so one step forward and two back?
<Infinito-> but you can do all from command line too
<PhilipTPixler> oh wait I think I've found it. Under administration
<PostersandGuitar> Ubuntu now refuses to allow my resolution to go higher than 640 by 620.
<PostersandGuitar> Any help?
<c_minus_minus> I'm getting pretty frustrated recording an asx file in VLC.  I think I set it up correctly, but when I hit "OK," VLC just hangs at 0:00:00.  Why?  Can anybody help, please?
<bill_> #2#  after installing Ubuntu through the "Vista" stand-alone partition, ON the vista (NTFS) partition and booting on linux, i cant find the "vista" stracture. I can boot vista normally and ubuntu too, but when on ubuntu, where did my old files go?
<Flannel> bill_: you mean with wubi?
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: you may want to try intrepid, its beta now.  Still lots of bugs, but there are supposed to be fixes for pulse in it
<bill_> dont know the name but i installed the ubuntu while running Vista
<danbh_intrepid> Frijolie: BUT, if you are worried about messing up your system, you should first have a separate /home partition, that way you can install again without loosing anything
<Flannel> bill_: Alright, yeah, that's with wubi.  No partitioning, right?  Your vista stuff should be mounted automatically (I think ntfs things are mounted by default in recent versions).  Check in places?
<PostersandGuitar> Ubuntu will only run at an an extremely low resolution.
<bill_> i dont got the system infront of me but i get a curious smile that it might be located behind the root -linux- directory?
<PhilipTPixler> Ok so now I've found the tcl file in synaptic. How do I uninstall the file itself?
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: I just finished burning the LiveCD for Intrepid 5 seconds ago
<DigitalFiz> will intrepid have better support for component out for audio?
<PostersandGuitar> Excuse me, but would anyone mind helping me?
<PhilipTPixler> unp:
<bill_> nay its not mounted, looked on known places and fstab
<PhilipTPixler> unop:
<Flannel> bill_: Nope.  It'll be just like it normally is.  Mount the partition (sda1 or whatever) etc
<PhilipTPixler> sorry I'm knew at this
<Flannel> !ntfs-3g | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bill_> but hmm partition is already mounted since i didnt make a new partiotion?
<Flannel> bill_: You may need to enable ntfs-3g first.
<unop> PhilipTPixler, select the package, right click, select remove, etc
<Frijolie> danbh_intrepid: I always have a seperate partition for /home
<Infinito-> bill_, nothing on /media  ?
<Flannel> bill_: No. the wubi one exists separately, even if it is technically inside.
<PostersandGuitar> Hi, can I have some help?
<bill_> so i can go ahead and actually mount the same partition?
<bill_> no nothing on media or mnt
<Flannel> bill_: Its not the same partition
<callkalpa> hi
<bill_> can u explain flannel please ?
<callkalpa> I want to start programming ubuntu, any suggestion to where to start ?
<danbh_intrepid> python
<PostersandGuitar> Can anyone hear me?
<bill_> if SDA is the HD and sda1 is vista whats linux whne installing though vista windows?
<danbh_intrepid> PostersandGuitar: yes
<Flannel> bill_: the wubi "partition" is a file in your ntfs partition, that gets mounted through an abstraction layer.  I'm not really sure about the specifics, but as far as you need be concerned for usage, your install is identical to a regular install on a separate partition.
<aaron_> How long should it take to get UCP certification?
<Infinito-> when you're on vista, linux would be just some files with the .wubi extension
<PostersandGuitar> Can someone assist me with my extremely low resolution?
<Infinito-> those files are filesystem that only get mounted when you start on linux
<PhilipTPixler> unop: ok one last thing. I've marked both of them for removal. How do I know when they're totally removed?
<bill_> in other words i just go ahead and mount sda1 as ntfs-3g like recommendent
<Flannel> aaron_: You're still offtopic.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  #ubuntu-offtopic is for general questions not related to support, including certification ,etc.
<Flannel> bill_: yep
<PhilipTPixler> unop:lol apply marked changed right?
<sledge> Flannel:  do i want to set sda1 as the root device, or sda5 the partition that has ubuntu on it
<unop> PhilipTPixler, right - they should be removed then
<PostersandGuitar> Would anyone be able to assist me?
<sledge> Flannel: grub> root (hd0,1) it wants me to type that in the terminal
<Flannel> sledge: root will be where / lives  so if you only have one ubuntu partition, your Ubuntu partition
<Flannel> sledge: that'd be sda2
<HappyHater> PostersandGuitar, what video card?
<PhilipTPixler> unop: Thank's. I might be back lol. Hopefully not
<bill_> thanx flannel
<puff> anybody know rync?
<puff> I'm trying to back up some files and it seems to be ignoring my exclude, etc.
<RHorse> puff, rsync
<sledge> Flannel:  ok
<danbh_intrepid> PostersandGuitar: have you tried to reconfigure xorg?
<puff> Er, rsync, yeah.
<PostersandGuitar> danbh_intrepid: what does that mine?
<RHorse> puff, have you read the man page yet?
<HappyHater> xorg fails at hardware detection
<PostersandGuitar> happyhater: Nvidia
<danbh_intrepid> !xconfig | PostersandGuitar
<ubottu> PostersandGuitar: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<wers> is there something like alcohol 120% for linux?
<HappyHater> PostersandGuitar, got the driver installed, yeah?
<Flannel> wers: For what purpose?
<PostersandGuitar> I'm not using any kind of server?
<puff> RHorse: Yes.
<callkalpa> anyone know how to create a customized live CD step by step ?
<wers> Flannel, .iso reader
<sledge> Flannel: Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.  it says that, and then theres a blining cursor, do i just wait?
<RHorse> puff, and what do you want to do?
<Flannel> wers: you can just mount them with mount
<Flannel> !iso | wers
<ubottu> wers: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<PostersandGuitar> HappyHater: From the beginning, this problem just started suddenly, it it was working fine before.
<liug> what is irc
<PostersandGuitar> liug: this is
<wers> Flannel, virtual optical drive
<sledge> liug: Internet Relay Chat : real time chat
<Flannel> wers: see the above factoid
<wers> wow nice. thanks Flannel
<JackEStorm> sledge: no, not realtime, it's relayed!
<liug> thank you
<PhilipTPixler> unop:WOOH! Hey thanks for your help. I'd like to let you know that aMSN works now. Have a good one.
<HappyHater> PostersandGuitar, what changed from when it was working to now?
<puff> Copy a filetree from usb disk A to usb disk B,
<puff> Copy a filetree from usb disk A to usb disk B, while excluding certain subdirectories.
<sledge> Flannel:  it still isn't doing anything after 5 minutes..
<PostersandGuitar> HappyHater: Literally, nothing.
<callkalpa> ﻿anyone know how to run a run ubuntu from a USB pen ?
<sledge> Flannel:  the page says put grub> root (hd0,1)  do i put sda 2 instead?
<Flannel> sledge: I've never seen that message before, to be honest.
<Flannel> sledge: What partition is your linux partition?
<puff> Has anybody noticed a problem with ubuntu live CD occasionally having a diretory/file oriented command (e.g. mkdir,rmdir, etc) just hang forever and not be affected by "kill -9"?
<sledge> sda2 extended is the 40gig
<puff> Nor control-C, control-Z, contorl-D...
<EvilDaemon> puff: kill -9 -1?
<sledge> Flannel:  would it be EXT3/
<Flannel> sledge: Are you sure thats where you have your Ubuntu?  If its inside the extended, that means its actually on a logical drive.
<sledge> ?
<puff> Odd, unplugging the USB disk I was trying to rm the directory from killed it.
<HappyHater> PostersandGuitar, check xorg.conf and see if your display has been added correctly... if not run 'gksu displayconfig-gtk'
<Flannel> sledge: ext3 is a filesystem, the default one yes.
<puff> EvilDaemon: -9 *and*  -1?
<PostersandGuitar> HappyHater:  How could this happen completely randomly?
<bill_> flannel: On other system i got windows partition mounted and rwx fully. Checking on fstab i can see it nowhere to be found.. any ideas how and where it is mounted?
<HappyHater> I wouldn't think it would unless you did something to change xorg.conf
<Generic6552> I've a few questions I'd like home help with ---none of them urgent--- but for starters, my system occasionally makes an 'alarm' beeping noise... what gives?  Can I stop it?  Should I stop it?
<Flannel> bill_: If its not mounted by default, its not mounted.  It'd be /dev/sda1  and mount it as per those pages
<EvilDaemon> puff: yeah, just run  'kill -9 -1'
<EvilDaemon> works for me.
<puff> EvilDaemon: Without a process number?
<unop> puff, do not try that
<unop> EvilDaemon, why are you being malicious?
<EvilDaemon> I'm... not, I don't think.
<mn> unop: what does that do?
<PostersandGuitar> HappyHater: I didn't.
<puff> hm, odd, the "rmdir" isn't actually showing up in ps -ef, though the shell where I issued the command is still apparentlyhung.
<unop> mn, kill pretty much every process - effectively shutting down the machine.
<EvilDaemon> mn: kill -9 -1 kills all the processes you can kill.
<RHorse> puff, you would need to do something like rsync -rva --exclude=/some/dir /usb_dir1 /usb_dir2
<EvilDaemon> For me, it logs me out to the login screen.
<puff> RHorse: Yeah, I was trying to use --exclude-from=filename
<bill_> @Flannel: It is mounted only not through fstab.. but where?
<supertanker> Can I just add a scri[t into /etc/cron.daily and have it execute every day?
<supertanker> script*
<JackEStorm> Gnea: and thank you for the URL'S, solved my problem (took a while to read everything, and back track my testing changes), but it seems to be working now (alsa loading order)
<unop> supertanker, yep - that's the idea
<Flannel> bill_: it'd be in mtab, or through gnome volume... stuff
<RHorse> puff, you can use the -n or --dry-run ooption to see what the command will do without affecting anything
<scientus> my password is only 1 haracter and cups wont take it
<scientus> im adding a printer through the gui
<puff> Argh, now the drive is not appearing under /media when I plug it back in.  Sigh.
<scientus> and it says password required {username} on localhost
<izinucs> scientus, change your pass temporary
<scientus> its notlike the normal gksu popups
<mungi> surabaya
<bill_> @flannel: You are right i was totally ignorant of mtab existance. Thanx again
<scientus> that sucks
<scientus> that really sucks
<scientus> noo, but its a pain to change it back
<izinucs> scientus, 3 clicks? a pain?
<scientus> hm still doesnt like
<scientus> it
<RHorse> puff, you may have to mount it manually
<scientus> no to set a short password
<scientus> i changed it and it still wont work
<EvilDaemon> does kill require sudo?
<sdfsdfds> dfd
<RHorse> or edit your fstab filre
<izinucs> scientus, restart cups
<Hagg1> Hello, does anyone know why I get "No networkdriver found" while trying to install "Ubuntu 8.10 Beta" onto my EeePC 901? Isn't the atl1e-driver included?
<unop> EvilDaemon, yes if you want to send signals to processes not started by you.
<danbh_intrepid> EvilDaemon: I think it depends on who owns the process
<scientus> if its not do i have to set a differnt cups password?
<Flannel> Hagg1: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<EvilDaemon> unop: Would 'sudo kill -9' be the process he was looking for?
<scientus> fuck ill just start the wizard as root
<Flannel> scientus: Please watch your language
<Hagg1> Flannel: what do you mean?
<EvilDaemon> !ohmy | scientus
<ubottu> scientus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> Hagg1: Intrepid (what will become 8.10) isn't released yet, and its supported in #ubuntu+1, not here.
<unop> EvilDaemon, kill -9 .. is hardly ever needed - and i should think not - using it only causes more problems, not provide solutions
<RHorse> puff, and then make a script file or an alias in your shell rc so you don't have to type it every time
<mungi> hi,leh  knl pa ga
<Hagg1> Flannel: ahh, you mean the IRC channel #ubuntu+1 ?
<Flannel> Hagg1: Indeed
<Flannel> !id | mungi
<ubottu> mungi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Hagg1> Flannel: ok, thanks
<savage-> did anyone get their internal mic working on dell d630?
<wers> has anyone here managed to play sims 2 on wine? :)
<dr_willis> wers,  check the wine app database
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<PostersandGuitar> I tried gksu displayconfig-gtk. Ubuntu still insist that my monitor can only display 640x480
<thon0925> edit your xorg.conf
<PostersandGuitar> How do I do that?
<thon0925> wait a sec
<PostersandGuitar> ok
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, nvidia?  have you installed nvidia-settings... if not try that and load it from terminal using sudo
<PostersandGuitar> ixinucs: load what from terminal
<dr_willis> the 'nvidia-settings' tool is good for tweaking the res and stuff for nvidia based systems
<PostersandGuitar> This problem appeared without any warning or changes
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, after installing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"  .. load it with sudo nvidia-settings and see if you can make the changes you need there.
<thon0925> who here has 8.10?
<PostersandGuitar> ixinucs: Nope.
<PostersandGuitar> izinucs: This problem just appeared suddenly
<Melwasul> Hello, I am having a problem with playlists on myspace showing up, or even playing. when i click play it just turns black. I have the flash player and plug ins. Is there anything else i might need?
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, when you're done you'll have to CTRL+ALT+Backspace.. make sure you save the xorg config in settings.
<thon0925> did the tool install?
<PostersandGuitar> izinucs
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, that is weird that it happened all of a sudden.. but nvidia settings is worth a shot
<PostersandGuitar> izinucs: There was nothing to change.It appears to have changed it's detection of my montir to a 640by480 CRT
<starn> my computer was infected with a virus on windows and linux scanners say it is in pagefile.sys how would i fix this?
<yao_ziyuan> !proxy
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks. If you're using mibbit, please try joining #ubuntu again. Mibbit takes a long time to connect, so you may have missed a message to do this.
<zurn> prefered ubuntu for p2.8m dell laptop (kubuntu / xubuntu / ubuntu) ?
<m0n1t0r> ﻿Hello. I can't use my bluetooth headset in ubuntu 8.04. Someone could help me please?
<rootlinuxusr> where can i find the Wine crash logs?
<Prose> I have a .jar that needs to be executed as a java app... and when i double-click it opens the app just fine... but when I make a link, instead of opening the app, it opens the Arhice Manager
<Melwasul> Can someone please help me?
<fr500_> Prose: make the linker java -jar filename
<fr500_> or
<starn> anybody know any solotions? my computer was infected with a virus on windows and linux scanners say it is in pagefile.sys how would i fix this? i need to fix this while using ubuntu.
<fr500_> make the file executable
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, try nvidia-settings
<PostersandGuitar> izinucs: I did, it detected as a 640by480 CRT
<fr500_> starn: what partition type?
<thon0925> you have to force xorg then, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<fr500_> NTFS or FAT?
<m0n1t0r> ﻿Hello. I can't use my bluetooth headset in ubuntu 8.04. Someone could help me please?
<starn> fr500_: ntfs with windows vista.
<ilec> I'm new to linux, and I can't get my system to connect to either wireless or ethernet networks
<thon0925> can u tell if the bluetooth is detected?
<Prose> fr500_: thanks
<starn> fr500_: i am runing linux via extrernal hd.
<unop> starn, it's usually safe to delete pagefile.sys offline
<izinucs> PostersandGuitar, but will it let you change the setting?
<fr500_> starn: mount it with ntfs-3g and delete the file
<fr500_> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<starn> fr500_: soo removing it while in linux should be safe?
<squalo> Hi
<fr500_> yes
<PostersandGuitar> izinucs: Yes...up to 640by480
<rootlinuxusr> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<squalo> Can somebody help me ???
<rootlinuxusr> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<m0n1t0r> ﻿thon0925: my bluuetooth doongle work very nice and i can detect thhe headset
<ilec> maybe not, they don't seem particularly helpful...
<thon0925> so what is the problem?
<m0n1t0r> ﻿thon0925: but when I conect o it, it says Error: Host down
<ASrock> ok i got vmware to work for a while but now when i try to open it a thing comes up on the bottom with the vmware logo and it says "opening 0 items" then it dissappears and nothing happens...any ideas?
<squalo> Are some ubuntu developer in here?
<thon0925> I believe you have to pair the phone with Ubuntu
<bruenig> squalo: there is no such thing, just packagers
<PostersandGuitar> Gah, I'll just reinstall.
<fr500_> any alternatives to hotspot shiled on linux?
<starn> fr500_: ok thank you.. um.. i guess i shall rescan for more viruses... and than try loging into windows
<m0n1t0r> I paired it, but after I do this, I get this error message.
<fr500_> starn: or get rid of windows :D
<Melwasul> Hello, I am having a problem with playlists on myspace showing up, or even playing. when i click play it just turns black. I have the flash player and plug ins. Is there anything else i might need?
<thon0925> hmm...
<squalo> ok
<EvilDaemon> ASrock: Nope! But I'm sure the channel #vmware or ##vmware will!
<savage-> okay, who has skype working on 64bit ubuntu? :-)
<squalo> I have some questions about free software :p
<izinucs> Postere
<emplo> exit
<squalo> I'm new :p
<starn> fr500_: haha i wish i could.. but ii am a gamer.... and the games i play work only in windows.. :(
<Melwasul> legally free or not so legally?
<Anza> My pc gets frozen when I open Amarok, any idea what would be causing that?
<Flannel> squalo: If theyre about free software in general, you'll probably be better off asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilec> I'm new to ubuntu, how do I get my install to connect to an ethernet connection? it's all plugged in
<simpla> Anyone using ubuntu 8.04 get emerald and themes going?
<fr500_> starn: I'm a gamer too, but i never get virii
<thon0925> how are you trying to connect to the phone
<zurn> ilec - dhcp ?
<Melwasul> ilec do you have the install disc?
<squalo> ooooh Ok Thanks Like I said I'm new in this :p
<ilec> yes
<squalo> sorry
<ilec> to both questions
<starn> fr500_: i think i got it from a game i aint 100% sure.. seeing how i use linux for all other things
<m0n1t0r> I right click in the bluetooth icon after I put my headphone in pair mode.
<Melwasul> explore it and there should be an ndis file(i may be wrong on this one)
<Melwasul> let me look it up
<fr500_> starn: oh so you are a pirate gamer :D?
<zurn> ilec - is it not getting an ip by default when you boot with it plugged in ?
<thon0925> so it will show up, but when you click on it, it erros up?
<thon0925> *errors
<ilec> it's getting an ip adress from itself, not from the dhcp on the network
<starn> fr500_: heh yes and no.. i only do that to "rent" than go off and remove the file after 24hrs... and if iliked i buy ^^
<tictac232434> I am new to Ubuntu....and I was wondering if their is a way for Ubuntu to tell me what graphics card I have? I know windows sometimes can from dev manager...
<stickboy> if i'm cp a file and it asks to overwrite, do i just hit enter?
<thon0925> sudo lshw
<zurn> ilec - you got it set to static ?
<fr500_> starn: i see;)
<carthik> Hi, I installed ubuntu-desktop on a Kubuntu system, and update-initramfs failed. So now dpkg says I need to do a "dpkg --configure -a". However, I cannot resize /boot - what do i do to carry on?
<thon0925> run sudo lshw in the command line and you will get a list of the hardware
<Hagg1> Anyone knw of a good howto for installing atl1e-drivers (EeePC901) for Ubuntu 8.04.1 (alternate cd-install)?
<ilec> i'm new, I just turned the thing on, I haven't changed any settings
<m0n1t0r> it take like 3 sec and then it appears: Não foi possível exibir "obex://[00:11:67:80:AB:8A]/".. Error: host down
<izinucs> tictac232434, use terminal and type "sudo lshw"  .. it's what thon0925 said but didn't address it to you
<tictac232434> ok ty
<tictac232434> much appreciated ...
<tictac232434> its very hard in a new place..
<zurn> ilec - it should be configuered for ipv4 dhcp, so you should be able to plug it in, boot it up and surf
<carthik> Hi, I installed ubuntu-desktop on a Kubuntu system, and update-initramfs failed because there is not enough space left on /boot. So now dpkg says I need to do a "dpkg --configure -a". However, I cannot resize /boot - what do i do to carry on?
<Prose> tictac232434:  you can try System - Administration - Restricted Hardware
<izinucs> tictac232434, just another learning experience.. coming from windows this will be much different
<tictac232434> Already have......
<tictac232434> It just says
<ilec> i thought it would be too, but it's not
<m0n1t0r> ok I've done that
<tictac232434> Graphics accelerator
<Prose> tictac232434: what gpu do you have ?
<RHorse> ilec, what isp?
<tictac232434> umm if I remember correctly..
<tictac232434> from windows..
<Prose> tictac232434: and is that Graphics Accelerator 'installed'?
<zurn> ilec - behind a router?
<emplo> can anyone tell me how change my font color in console?
<tictac232434> its like a Radeon like....400 or something rediculous like that...
<izinucs> tictac232434, you should see it listed in there someplace.. ie.. nvidia, ATI, intel, S3 etc
<ilec> yeah, it doesn't see the router, or my NAS
<ilec> it's operating on a completely different netmask
<tictac232434> I am trying to find drivers.... for it..
<tictac232434> for FPS's...
<Prose> FPS?
<zurn> ilec - using network manager?
<tictac232434> First Person Shooters
<sledge> hey thanks Flannel got it figured out
<Prose> ow yeah okay
<izinucs> tictac232434, go to System/Admin/Hardware manager and see if your card is listed there for the "restricted drivers"
<Melwasul> theres soething you can open on the cd for it that will fix the problem ilec is having. i had to use it
<Melwasul> i just cant remember the name of it
<savage-> does anyone have their iphone working with ubuntu?
<Sixzero> Hey guys...I'm having trouble getting samba to see my shared printer from a Win Vista system.  I can see and get into all my shared folders just fine, it's just that the printer isn't showing up.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
 * savage- wants to pull music off of iphone and put on ubuntu
<tictac232434> AHHH!
<ilec> I have the network tools and network settings open from the administration dropdown
<tictac232434> i Found u!
<tictac232434> Radeon X300
<tictac232434> i was close
<FloodBot1> tictac232434: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izinucs> Sixzero, plug it into the linux box and share it to the win machine
<node357> which FPS do you play tictac232434
<ilec> wait
<tictac232434> Nexuiz
<ilec> it's a 10/100 network and my connection is gigabit
<node357> sweet
<Prose> tictac232434: ok so that' s like either old-school AGP low low end or generic laptop ati stuff
<tictac232434> and I have been trying to figure out how to patch it.... lol since I am new to Ubuntu....
<Sixzero> izinucs: I would, but the cups setup doesn't support my scanner/copier functions...
<ilec> as in the new system is gigabit on a 10/100 network
<zurn> your router / switch that its plugged into giga also ?
<izinucs> Sixzero, been there ... done that.. frustrating
<tictac232434> and since I "think" i patched it, it loads but flashes as if its the graphics cards fault
<oleg> Anyone wishes to help a newbie forcemount an ntfs drive?
<node357> tictac232434, you could download the entire new files from nexuiz.com and extract it to your home directory
<oleg> hello btw :)
<Prose> node357: I think that sounds rough
<eca> i removed gdm, installed fluxbox, and i get error- /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-window-manager corrupt: invalid update mode. fluxbox works fine, menu had to be made but that wasnt hard. this error is reoccurring, any suggestions?
<ilec> no no, the whole network is 10/100, but my new system has a gigabit card in it
<tictac232434> All I do is open home director and extract it?
<Prose> tictac232434: are you on a laptop?
<tictac232434> desktop
<Sixzero> izinucs: Very.  I tried for a week to get windows to see my samba shared printer and nothing worked, so I had to swap it back for work.
<sledge> That woudl be awsome to have a flash drive with ubuntu live on it
<zurn> ilec, that shouldnt matter, it should auto-negotitiate back down to 100 or fall back on 10 if it has to w/out any config
<rootlinuxusr> sledge, it's been done
<tictac232434> my laptop would own Ubuntu lol but since this P4..... is sluggish with Windows and my friend told me about ubuntu I was like "ok"
<ilec> i know
<oleg> could anyone tell me the command to use to force mount an ntfs drive?
<dr_willis> sledge,  thats very easy to setup with 'unetbootin' tool  google for it. :)
<RHorse> eca, try #fluxbox?
<zurn> oleg - usb drive thats ntfs ?
<oleg> i found a tutorial a while back
<oleg> yes
<oleg> usb drive that is ntfs
<sledge> oleg yeah you just type mount -t ntfs.3g /dev/disk /media/disk
<dr_willis> oleg,  ntfs-3g -force (i think) check the man pages for ntfs-3g
<sledge> oh usb?
<tictac232434> emmm brb ima try what that one guy sia
<tictac232434> said*
<oleg> yea
<tictac232434> download and extract files to home folder
<oleg> i have searched google high and low
<dr_willis> its not a 'good' idea to force  the mounting of ntfs filesystems.  its best to fix it
<sledge> not sure what a usb file name is
<oleg> i know what my usb filename is
<dr_willis> oleg,  its documented in the ntfs-3g wiki/homepage/docs/man pages. :)
<Prose> where would it be listed that hardware has appropriate drivers ?
<rootlinuxusr> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/DEVICENAME /media/External/ -o force
<oleg> thank you
<Indoctrine> My bank website doesn't work in Ubuntu
<dr_willis> ntfs-3g --help ---> Example:  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -o force
<eca> i dont think its a problem from fluxbox
<oleg> rootlinuxusr - when i type that in, with the proper drive name, it gives me a bunch of options
<sledge> Indoctrine:  what do you mean, in ubuntu?
<tictac232434> Node
<sledge> Indoctrine:  why not run IE in wine
<turtle_> need help installing swiftfox64
<Indoctrine> sledge: As in, it'll work in Windows, but not in Ubuntu
<tictac232434> should I download patch for whole install?
<zurn> ilec - got to a terminal and type in sudo dhclient
<Indoctrine> sledge: Something about not wanting my details stolen. It works in Windows firefox. >_>
<node357> tictac232434, full install
<tictac232434> ok ty
<sledge> hm.
<sledge> lol
<izinucs> tictac232434, you might find the latest version on www.getdeb.net
<tictac232434> already got it
<tictac232434> lol
<tictac232434> but ty
<node357> 2.4.2 ?
<tictac232434> yea
<oleg> dr willis- when i type that command in, it gives me a breakdown of the options
<ilec> wait, i had to manually configure the network, though the roaming connection
<node357> that's the latest
<tictac232434> yea
<node357> so you don't need to patch
<turtle_> anyone tried swiftfox yet?
<tictac232434> stupid thing was bothering me
<node357> :(
<oleg> and doesnt mount anything
<tictac232434> no I download/installed from respitorys...
<Indoctrine> Oh
<Indoctrine> Weird
<Indoctrine> It worked this time
<turtle_> i dont think its in my repos
<tictac232434> from Ubuntu's "new person friendly" thing
<Indoctrine> I'm poor. :D
<dr_willis> oleg,  thats what --help does. :) it gives that example  Example:  ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/win -o force
<dr_willis>    as a example command line to use the force.. be sure to use sudo with it..
<tictac232434> lol
<node357> lol
<dr_willis> oleg,  of course you do ned to have a proper mountpoint, and the proper device name
<node357> if you have 2.4.2 already you're done :P
<zurn> ilec did you left or right click on nm (network manager) on the panel bar (top right)
<turtle_> OMA
<rexus> hi guys, for those of you who use laptop, do you find your laptop fan keeps on and even seems to work harder when you use firefox?
<tictac232434> ehhh I don't is the problem....
<zurn> ilec - what build are you using ?
<node357> oh
<shubbar> anyone using Avidemux?
<zurn> 8.04 or 8.10 beta?
<tictac232434> I installed from respitory and of course its not uptodate...
<turtle_> is there a 64bit channel?
<savage-> what's a good program for Ubuntu for managing photo albums, etc?
<tictac232434> I was just needed to know how to apply the full installed like u just told me to get
<zurn> shubbar - i have using it w/ virtualdub in winxp
<Anza> Good day! I have a question, until today amarok was working well, but then suddenly it started to fail, the pc got so slow and then suddenly the screen was frozen, like blocked, and since that it's been happening everytime I open Amarok, any idea how to fix that or what could be causing that??
<ilec> 8.04.1
<zurn> savage - google's picasa?
<node357> tictac232434, you shouldn't write over the files that were installed, instead run Nexuiz from your home directory
<ilec> and i have network manager open
<savage-> zurn: i didn't realize there was a version for ubuntu, thanks
<tictac232434> emm...
<tictac232434> dude I am from Windows I have no clue what ur saying..
<zurn> savage - i could be wrong, i though there was
<shubbar> zurn, i keep getting a time shift when encoding from mpeg2 to xvid of x264
<savage-> nope, just XP support
<dr_willis> savage-,  lasti looked picassa was using wine. :) so it is the windows version
<oleg> hey
<node357> darn, I thought it was pretty simple
<tictac232434> I know where "Home Folder" is...
<dr_willis> savage-,  they just package theuyr own wine with it.
<oleg> just a quick question
<tictac232434> lol
<zurn> shubbar - a/v sync off?
<node357> ugh
<dr_willis> savage-,  it works very well.
<oleg> would it be simpler to boot into a live windows cd and disconnect the drives from there?
<savage-> dr_willis, really? so I need to first install wine and then download the picasa exe?
<tictac232434> Places>Home Folder...
<RHorse> savage-, how about apt-cache search photo?
<ilec> okay I have it believing that it's running of dhcp now, how do i get it to refresh the IP
<zurn> savage - picasa page says windows or linux
<tictac232434> Its cool I will be patient.....just wanting help badly....
<zurn> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<savage-> zurn: really? hmm i didn't see that!
<msh> hello all! Is there any software which can do similar thing as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freegate
<msh> ?
<zurn> havent tried it
<shubbar> zurn, yes, a/v sync problem. audio is delayed about 2 sec
<node357> when it's downloaded, go to Applications, Accessories, Terminal and then the terminal comes up type unzip nexuiz-242.zip
<dr_willis> savage-,  No you dont. :) it inludes its own wine.
<tictac232434> msh.....
<tictac232434> U might wanna try wine
<msh> tictac: yes?
<oleg> thank you
<savage-> dr_willis, cool! trying it now
<msh> tictac: Anything that is for linux? Wine would be a heavy solution
<frybye>  Hi - when I try to run skype I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/53643/ any tips? (I am a relative- newbie)
<tictac232434> Emmm...... not that i've seen
<tictac232434> Why don't you post something in the forums?
<tictac232434> They have people constantly helping people
<msh> oh sure
<zurn> ilec were you able to left click and choose connections for networking via the netowrk manager icon on the panel (upper right) ?
<tictac232434> Node u still here dude?
<node357> im still here tictac
<tictac232434> ok I have downloaded the actual 2.4.2 just need to install it...
<savage-> wow, picasa3 works very well in ubuntu 64bit
<tictac232434> or I could get the patch which one do u think is best?
<node357> open a terminal and type unzip nexuiz-242.zip
<tictac232434> ok
<ilec> i left click and get 1 option for a wired connection. my wireless doesn't even show up, but we can deal with that later
<zurn> ilec - once you get wired working
<ilec> yup
<zurn> download the 1.5.x (whichever is latest) of wicd
<tictac232434> Ok done now what?
<node357> now type: cd Nexuiz
<puff> RHorse: Hm, does rsync exclude take directory arguments, e.t. --exclude=/home/puff/.mozilla/firefox/puffuser/Cache or do I need to tag a wildcard on the end of that, --exclude=/home/puff/.mozilla/firefox/puffuser/Cache/*
<node357> and then: ./nexuiz
<zurn> ilec - it works tons better for wifi
<ilec> kk, can we wait till i have wired first?
<RHorse> ilec, may want to check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkDevices#Wired networking
<ilec> thanks
<mungi> jhfktfv lu
<zurn> time for a poll, im reinstalling my laptop (dell 1150 p4 - 2.8ghz, 1.25gb ram) ubuntu 8.04.1 or 8.10 beta (im installing so its going to be default...)
<tictac232434> Ok.... u realize to unzip the file I was on my "desktop"
<tictac232434> now how do i get to exactly where u need me?
<node357> tictac232434, oh crap... I forgot
<j12112> I have a quick questions for all you pros. I haven't been in IRC for... oh, 10 years or so.  Just curious as to what's changed in regards to IRC.  Thanks.
<node357> cd Desktop
<node357> cd Nexuiz
<tictac232434> yea I realized that
<tictac232434> lol
<zurn> j12112 - not much
<node357> lol
<tictac232434> I am from Windows so I know a bit of CMD
<tictac232434> just enough
<tictac232434> lol
<FloodBot1> tictac232434: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<node357> ah lol
<RHorse> puff, no the first way will work fine.  You can go like --exclude=/one/dir --exclude=/second dir --exclude=/third/dir, each argument separated by a space
<j12112> zurn - really? wow.
<node357> there are a few different versions which you can see by typing ls nexuiz*
<tictac232434> otherwise I would be freaking out haha
<ilec> okay i left click and i get manual configuration and that's it
<tictac232434> ok
<tictac232434> I unzipped it
<tictac232434> now what?
<node357> ./nexuiz-linux-686-glx is probably what you want
<tictac232434> OH BOY!
<tictac232434> DO I LOVE YOU
<tictac232434> lol
<node357> lol
<node357> it worked then?
<tictac232434> it worked!
<hosstest> how does Ubuntu FS deal with fragmented files?  Is there a need to defrag?
<node357> good deal :)
<tictac232434> Ok do I keep the Nexuiz folder?
<node357> yeah
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d1650eabf
<tictac232434> ok.... do i make a link to something...?
<tictac232434> or how will I run it nextime..
<node357> I think in GNOME you can make a link but it's sometimes flakey
<zurn> hosstest - no, there is no fragmentation on ext2 or ext3 filesystems
<dr_willis> hosstest,  its the ext2/ext3 fulesystem. and No fragmentionis not an iussue. :)
<Flannel> !enter | tictac232434
<ubottu> tictac232434: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<node357> it might be better to run it from the command line, but that's just me
<tictac232434> O ok sorry Flannel
<puff> RHorse: http://pastebin.com/d1650eabf
<hosstest> thanks
<tictac232434> oic yea since I do not know the cmd well yet in Linux/Ubuntu might be a problem haha
<Chlorate> My USB ports won't work in Ubuntu. I can't tell if when it was installed if it even detected it. Anyone help?
<node357> always remember if you want to start an application like nexuiz you need the ./ before the program name
<node357> if it's in your current directory
<Trev> I need help configuring my windows wireless driver for ubuntu.
<tictac232434> ok ty dude
<tictac232434> that will help a lot more
<node357> you can "create launcher" by right clicking the desktop and point it at Nexuiz/nexuiz-686-glx but I don't really remember how that works
<node357> you're welcome
<tictac232434> Ty Peace
<bruenig> or write a .desktop file in vim
<very_common> ok i need some answers :)
<very_common> if i setup open ssh in home, what advantage i can get ??
<owen1> i connect a vga cable from my sony vaio to a tv but it doesn't display anything. any idea?
<Chlorate> My USB ports won't work in Ubuntu. I can't tell if when it was installed if it even detected it. Anyone help?
<Trev> Trev>	I need help configuring my windows wireless driver for ubuntu.
<jim_p> goodmorning
<RHorse> puff, don't use wild card after directory -- that is improper syntax. Also, don't use wildcard between dir's .  I donl\t think that'll work. If you have many dir's you can use the switch --exclude-from= and make a text file with one dir per line.
<turtle_> no 64 bit browsers for uubuntu 64
<puff> RHorse: Okay, so I need one line for each user... how do I use a space in a directory name, quote it?
<msh> any http proxy for linux?
<Chlorate> Is 64 bit ubuntu okay to use yet in your guys opinion? I have an AMD64, but some stuff is still screwy and Im on 64 bit unbuntu or whatever
<turtle_> anyone have a 64b browser
<turtle_> plzzzz
<ArtVandalae> puff, either quote, or use the escape character i.e. \. So something like my\ directory
<jim_p> Chlorate: do you have more than 4GB of ram?
<RHorse> puff, I *think* you can escape it with a backslash like some\ dir\ with\ spaces\ in\ it OR you can try single or double quotes around the directory. Not sure. 8 )
<Anza> what is it you type in a terminal to "kill" an app?
<roukoun> i have created a new user in my pc... i dont why but a removable hd change its ownership... now im trying to change it to its default but when im issuing the command: 'sudo chown roukoun /media/My\ Book' it says 'Operation not permitted'
<Chlorate> jim_p, I have 3GB.
<jim_p> Anza: killall firefox
<Anza> thanks
<ArtVandalae> roukoun, ls -l, and tell me who owns the dir
<RHorse> jim_p, killall firefox-bin
<ArtVandalae> roukoun, oh wait, nvm, you're using sudo
<roukoun> ArtVandalae: its the new user i created
<jim_p> Chlorate: then go with the 32bit. you will have less trouble with flash
<Anza> what about when it gets so slow, like getting blocked and you cannot get to the terminal, there is like a short cut or something to open it fast?
<ArtVandalae> roukoun, try: sudo chown roukoun: /media/MyBook
<ArtVandalae> roukoun, note the ":"
<jim_p> RHorse: correct :P but it was an example
<roukoun> chown: changing ownership of `My Book/': Operation not permitted... same as before
<Chlorate> jim_p, Hmm. I was wondering (I'm very newb but just trying anything) if my USB ports will work in 32bit
<ArtVandalae> roukoun, what kind of a device is mounted?
<jim_p> Anza: i have mine set to Ctrl+~. do one yourself
<joebob777as7> anyone know if there is a way to force an iso to mount? I get bad superblock when trying to mount avchd iso files
<jim_p> Chlorate: of course they will work!
<Anza> jim_p, you know why Amarok is making my pc to get froze? :(
<Chlorate> jim_p, Cause I'm on 64bit and they're not working! So will that really help!?
<roukoun> ArtVandalae: it is an external hdd with vfat format
<jim_p> Anza: probably some huge databese of tracks makes it read and read
<ilec> okay so my ethernet adapter is: intel  RTL8111/81 68B PCIexpress Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<dfgas> soemthing happen to my buddys file system and it booted up to a prompt. well no i don't know what he did but now he got it to boot into X but everything is read-only. i asume he got the file system to mount read only. how does he fix it?
<Anza> jim_p, that could be it, I will try moving the music database somewhere else
<[Solaris]> whats the command to make a bash script executable?
<jim_p> Chlorate: they dont work in 64 bits? what os? the 1st time i hear such thing. or is it the devices on them that dont wirk?
<jim_p> *work
<callkalpa> anyone know how to create a customized ubuntu CD ?
<jim_p> dfgas: he probably booted into resque mode
<winnipegm> hi there i need sum help mounting my raid onto ubuntu... it was previously on gentoo linux until sas hardward died thanks for any help i can get :)
<dfgas> jim_p: how do i get him to fix what ever is wrong with this system?
<jim_p> [Solaris]: chmod +x file.sh
<Chlorate> jim_p, Dunno. I have tried to get my usb ports to work! I am just out of options. I'm on Ubuntu. My USB ports won't detect any devices. Ive tried multiple flash drives
<roukoun> dfgas: to change the read-only mode you have to edit the /etc/fstab
<roukoun> ArtVandalae: ???
<jim_p> dfgas: tell him to sudo reboot, and select the uppermost option in grub menu
<dfgas> roukoun: he doesn't know how to do that
<jim_p> dfgas: if that doesn work, we did something bad
<callkalpa> ﻿anyone know how to create a customized ubuntu CD ?
<jim_p> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jim_p> callkalpa: see what the bot just said
<callkalpa> thanks :-)
<joebob777as7> anyone know if there is a way to force an iso to mount? I get bad superblock when trying to mount avchd iso files
<jim_p> Chlorate: what mobo do you have? in brief
<jim_p> joebob777as7: was that iso converted to .iso from some other filetype extention/
<joebob777as7> jim_p, ripped from blu-ray to iso
<scientus> does video memory count against the 4gb limit?
<jim_p> joebob777as7: sorry i cant help you then
<jim_p> scientus: no. on a 32bit system the video memory will be "cut" from ram though
<Chlorate> jim_p, no clue. What's a command I can do to look it up?
<jim_p> Chlorate: lspci and let me guess!
<jim_p> !lshw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lshw
<jim_p> does anybody know some stuff about the lshw command?
<roukoun> dfgas: the file that controls the sda1 is the /etc/fstab so if the fstab tells the sda1 to be mounted in read-only mode then you have to edit it if you want something different!
<[myg0t]skillztha> NIGGER
<[myg0t]skillztha> I HATE NIGGERS
<FloodBot1> [myg0t]skillztha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roukoun> dfgas: can you pastebin the /etc/fstab?
<joebob777as7> [myg0t]skillztha, so racist don't be a homo
<dfgas> its not my computer and he lives on the other side of the state. if it was mine it would be fixed  :D
<dfgas> he did not touch the fstab at all
<Chlorate> jim_p, Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge Is that it?
<roukoun> dfgas: can you tell him to pastebin its fstab?
<dfgas> but the partition is mounted read-only now
<dfgas> i am trying to
<jim_p> Chlorate: no. paste the entire output in pastebin
<dfgas> but again, i know there is nothing wrong with it
<roukoun> dfgas: fstab defines if a device is going to be mounted in read-only mode
<turtle_> no luck with Swiftfox 64?
<user-04> wan
<Chlorate> jim_p, Okay. I pasted it
<sdfsdfds> j
<user-04> jakarta
<jim_p> Chlorate: can i see it (you post the url here) :P
<user-04> lampung
<Chlorate> jim_p, Oh duh. Ehehehe.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/53654/
<jim_p> Chlorate: give me some time to find the mobo
<Chlorate> jim_p take your time.
<jim_p> Chlorate: is it a laptop? anyway the amd 690 chipset it has is supported by the kernel
<RHorse> puff, I noticed your exclude list isn't even in your source directory tree! Won't be synced anyway!
<neeto> My DHCP server will not recognize my eth0 device to listen on. Help
<Chlorate> jim_p, Yes. It's a laptop. So what's that mean? I mean it is detected I think, but if I plug something in like a flash drive, it doesn't mount or whatever
<acu> I am runing Kopete 0.12.7 and have no sound - any hint ?
<[Solaris]> how do you change ownership of a file
<bill_> chown command
<neeto> [Solaris]: chown <user> file
<BrianFreytag> sudo chown user:user filename.xh
<jim_p> acu: kopete in gnome enviroment?
<acu> jim_p: no - KDE 3.5.9
<BrianFreytag> has anyone heard anything from ATI or Xorg about Catalyst drivers being supported in Intrepid?
<bill_> ...the story with ATI not making valid 3d drivers is getting into me....
<jim_p> acu: then have a look at kdes control center for notifications or ask #kubuntu
<roukoun> i have created a new user in my pc... i dont why but a removable hd change its ownership... now im trying to change it to its default but when im issuing the command: 'sudo chown roukoun /media/My\ Book' it says 'Operation not permitted'
<BrianFreytag> I  there is a work around by removing xorg 7.4 and downgrading to 7.3
<BrianFreytag> there are also rumors about 8.10 of catalyst supporting intrepid... any truth to that rumor, do you know?
<bill_> i think you must mount the drive as read/write and users defined aswell. fstab or mtab config file
<Flannel> BrianFreytag: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<jim_p> Chlorate: the mobo chipset is supported by the linux kernel,so i dont know what to say
<Chlorate> jim_p, Blah. No ideas at all?
<BrianFreytag> copy that Flannel.. thanks
<ianliu_88> How do I install new spellcheckers for openoffice?
<puff> RHorse: Doh!
<puff> RHorse: Good catch.
<jim_p> Chlorate: no nothing. you can insert a usb device and check how lsudb understands it
<RHorse> rsync requires lots of trial and error but once you get it, it's invaluable tool. good luck. good night all!
<jim_p> Chlorate: and make sure the usb ports are not disables from bios :P
<Chlorate> jim_p, http://paste.ubuntu.com/53656/
<owen1> how to connect a laptop to an external monitor? (there is a key to send the signal to a monitor but it's not working on my vaio)
<jim_p> owen1: you need to change xorg.conf
<owen1> jim_p: ok. what should i change there?
<jim_p> Chlorate: Bus 006 Device 002: ID 04f2:b070 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd      do you have this device on a usb port? then the usb port works
<dr_willis> owen1,  will depend on your chipset  to some degree.
<dr_willis> owen1,  i know how to do it with nvidia. but  not ati/intel.
<jim_p> owen1: there is a different setup depending on your vga i think. i dont know more. do you have xinerama instaled?
<Chlorate> Chlorate, Yeah. I also took it out and it still said it.
<very_common> ok i m running vsftpd server as a explicit TLS/ssl  and using filezilla as a client when i login i get reply " cannot list file "  can anyone help pls ??
<owen1> jim_p: i can install it if needed.
<AussieGuy> is it fine to put thousands of entries into your /etc/hosts?
<jim_p> owen1: if you want something like expanded desktop, do so
<very_common> none ??
<owen1> jim_p: i don't care about fancy stuff. just want to see the screen on tv.
<dr_willis> AussieGuy,  ive seen 'anti-ad hosts files' that do that.
<jim_p> AussieGuy: yes and no. thousands of entries usually mean adblocking through hosts file, but it sometimes delayes a lot with network related tasks
<dr_willis> owen1,  tv out - is a bit different from 2nd monitor also...
<owen1> dr_willis: i want tv out. no need for second monitor. unless it gives the same result.
<jim_p> dr_willis: like putting the addblocking stuff somewhere else/
<very_common> Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
<very_common> ok i m running vsftpd server as a explicit TLS/ssl and using filezilla as a client when i login i get reply " cannot list file " can anyone help pls
<jim_p> Chlorate: it stays there? is something else connected on anyusb port?
<Chlorate> jim_p, Nothing else is connected.
<jim_p> Chlorate: then something IS broken
<dr_willis> jim_p,  i use the adblock extensions, or privoxy proxy
<Chlorate> jim_p, Yeap. =(
<indos12> Lutfi_27
<pretender> can anyone help my mytharchive just sits there doing nothing running Mythbuntu and Gutsy.  Mytharcive temp directory set to  /usr/share/mythtv/mytharchive/temp
<jim_p> Chlorate: have you tried some other live cd, or even from enother distro to check?
<user-04> w
<user-04> w
<Gnea> who
<kho_zhi> hi guys, know any network security chatroom?
<Chlorate> jim_p, Not yet. What one would you suggest?
<starn> anybody know any way to fix firefox 3 from crashing when viewing flash videos?
<hard^^> hi
<sam007> :)
<jim_p> Chlorate: parted magic live cd. ~50MB, can boot to ram because of its size, its fast and gets your maintnance work done. plus it has the latest kernel 2.6.26
<person> hi, i was wondering if there was any trivia scripts for xchat
<person> anyone know?
<Gnea> person: try asking in #xchat
<dr_willis> xchat web site has lots of scripts/info
<havocstorm> Does anyone know if Rhythmbox supports ipod synch now?
<person> thanks Gnea
<Chlorate> jim_p, Think you could walk me through it to make sure I don't mess up?
<jim_p> Chlorate: sure
<Chlorate> jim_p, Ah nevermind.. I don't have a spare CD. I usually use my USB for this kindof stuff!
<jim_p> Chlorate: download the lice usb parted magic stuff then!
<roukoun> i have created a new user in my pc... i dont why but a removable hd change its ownership... now im trying to change it to its default but when im issuing the command: 'sudo chown roukoun /media/My\ Book' it says 'Operation not permitted'
<Chlorate> jim_p, Well I mean my flash drive can't be detected so normally I would install stuff through my usb
<JasonWoof> I'm having a weird mouse problem where I cannot select text in xterm by dragging, or use pulldowns in firefox. I played with xev for a while, and discovered
<jim_p> Chlorate: you are right :(
<JasonWoof> that when I press fn+up (brightness increase) I get an unending stream of these events:
<JasonWoof> http://rafb.net/p/z696SL97.html
<owen1> how to send the video signal to my tv? i have Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950.
<JasonWoof> although the screen only brightens the once
<Darksaeder`idle> hello ubuntu lovers :)
<JasonWoof> same things happens with brightness-down
<JasonWoof> only way to stop it seems to be to press fn+somethingelse, like fn+pageDn (which is vol-down) or fn+f12 which is scroll lk
<Darksaeder`idle> can someone point me in the direction of how to set a bash script to run every...(lets say every hour for examply) that will tell wifi radar to disconnect, then reconnect to a certain router/network
<jim_p> JasonWoof: do the buttons react like "increase brightness" / "decrease brightness" when they are pressed?
<Darksaeder`idle> example*
<JasonWoof> yes, the screen brightness functions work as expected
<Chlorate> jim_p, Nevermind! I have a CD! I will burn it then
<jim_p> Chlorate: ok then
<jim_p> JasonWoof: then they work fine. better check if they conflict with some system shortcut
<Darksaeder`idle> no worries, i found some crontab whitepapers
<JasonWoof> jim_p: but according to xev there sticking
<JasonWoof> also, when I stop the repeating by hitting scroll lock or something, I still can't select in xterm
<JasonWoof> oh, here's another clue, the KeymapNotify thing from xev always has 103 as the first number
<JasonWoof> I think that's unusual
<JasonWoof> jim_p: how do I check for system shortcuts?
<jim_p> JasonWoof: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts
<Chlorate> jim_p, Okay it burned. Now what/
<jim_p> Chlorate: you insert it in the drive and boot from that cd!
<JasonWoof> jim_p: oh, I'm not running gnome. I've got wmii, you think it's a problem with wmii?
<Chlorate> jim_p, Alright be right back.
<JasonWoof> I'll try switching window managers and see if I can fix it that way
<Chlorate> jim_p, Well, rather. What should I do when I am there?
<jim_p> JasonWoof: ok, although i dont think that gnome's showtcuts will work on some other wm
<eTiger13> if i changed the default port of sshd, how do i change it back to 22?
<Kjoery> I'm trying to compile code using KDE4. Specifically, ktorrent-3.1.3. The installation guide says to use the command: cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/prefix/of/kde4/installation . What should be the prefix, and the path? Thanks!
<jim_p> JasonWoof: i found something about keyboard shortcuts in wmii
<eugman> Any suggestions on a program for doing some pixel art in?
<jim_p> Kjoery: although the best thing you can do is to wait for ktorrent 3 to be released in the ubuntu repos, i suggest you use "/usr/bin" as the path requested there
<Kjoery> Okay, thanks
<jim_p> eugman: mtpaint?
<marcustomized> Kjoery PREFIX=/usr/local/
<Flannel> Kjoery, jim_p: things you compile yourself belong in /usr/local/*
<jim_p> thanks
<crazz> I"m looking for a program to get the desktop background to change automatically from a specified list of pics... can't seem to find one under add/remove programs in Ubuntu... any recommendations?
<eugman> thanks
<marcustomized> I think "feh" can display random walls from a specified directory
<Flannel> crazz: Add/remove is a small subset of the total packages/programs available.  Try using synaptic package manager.
<crazz> feh, synaptic, got it... thx
<Dr_willis> its also farly esay to do a script that does random wallpapers. :)
<JasonWoof> jim_p: I logged out of my session, and had the same problem with the pulldowns on the gdm screen
<JasonWoof> to choose gnome I had to click the pulldown, then use the keyboard to select "gnome"
<user1> can anyone help me with telinit?
<jim_p> JasonWoof: i found some documentation, but it is in greek :( http://foss.ntua.gr/wiki/index.php/WMII_howto
<crazz> marcustomized, where do i find FEH after installation?
<bpr> why is it that my "Passwords and Encryption Keys" application fails to generate a PGP key?
<jim_p> JasonWoof: pm me if you want to translate anything, i am greek
<JasonWoof> jim_p: I know how to remap my keys in wmii
<marcustomized> i would guess "/usr/bin"
<bpr> I have the default install of Hardy
<bpr> it creates SSH keys without a problem
<user1> i am trying to switch to a CLI by using init 3 or telinit 3 but nothing happens
<marcustomized> crazz, in your terminal, type "whereis feh"
<tritium> user1: debian and ubuntu use 2 runlevels
<tritium> Well, 3 if you count 0.
<cyrus__> Trying to install a program (Brisa) and it requires gstreamer0.10-bad, python-gst . how can I find if these packages exists for ubuntu?
<crazz> thx marcom
<user1> the cmd is telinit 2?
<owen1> i opened port 22 on my router. wneh running ssh from the same machine i get 'connection refused'
<Nallep> How can I start downloading the distribution upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, I just want to start downloading for now, and install on several machines later on.
<crazz> marcustomized, so it's command-line only and not installed anywhere in the menus
<crazz> ?
<marcustomized> crazz, correct
<jim_p> Nallep: download the alternative installation cd and use it as an upgrade in sources.list
<marcustomized> its fairly simple to setup tho
<marcustomized> brb
<crazz> Nallep : System, Administration, Update Manager - should be a box on top that says to upgrade to new version
<ballzee> can you download the dvd ?
<JasonWoof> jim_p: huh, just noticed my trackpad works fine
<acu> did anyone made sound work in Kopete ?
<Nallep> jim_p: thx, I'll do that,       crazz I know from the gui, but I just wanted to download, not do a complete install just yet, I'll download the alternate cd, thx
<JasonWoof> something related to that mouse, I'll try replacing the batteries
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bpr> anyone know why seahorse (v 2.22.2) would fail to generate a PGP keypair on Hardy (default install)
<JasonWoof> jim_p: well, I'll be damned. New mouse batteries fixed it. Thank you for your help!
<jim_p> Nallep: keep in mind thet the alternate cd will only update packages thet already are on the disk!!! for instace, i dont think it can update mplayer!
<jim_p> JasonWoof: mouse? you said the Fn keys!! anyway, you are welcome
<JasonWoof> the fn key was doing weird stuff in xev
<crazz> marcustomized, that program appears to just be a command-line image viewer... I'm after something that actually changes the desktop background at specified intervals reading random image from specified folder
<marcustomized> crazz, u can find a great deal of info setting up feh at http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Feh
<Nallep> jim_p: I know, I'm not worried about that, jsut want to get the comps upgraded this weekend, worry about individual software later
<JasonWoof> jim_p: still does weird stuff in xev, but I guess that's unrelated
<jim_p> JasonWoof: lets hope not
<Darksaeder`idle> when specifying a directory in a bash script, what is the sign for starting at the file system level? i mean where /bin/ /root/ /proc/ /etc/ all are. would it be ~/root/ to specify /root/ folder (for example) ?
<crazz> marcustomized, i.e. I just read the "Man" on feh and didn't see anything related to desktop background
<smm289> I just shared a folder by using the right click share option in Nautilus (hardy).  I then open up my XP VM, I go to the network computers listed under the XP but the new share is not listed.  Do I have to log out of ubuntu then log back in in order for the share to to effect, is there a way to force the share to be published to the rest of the network computers without rebooting?
<roukoun> what's the command to add modules to perl? i want to use the Tk module but it isnt installed by default
<marcustomized> crazz, feh can set the background with the command "feh --bg-scale /path/to/wallpaper.jpg"
<marcustomized> it doesnt HAVE to be a .jpg, just an example
<JasonWoof> roukoun: sudo apt-get install perl-tk
<crazz> thanks marcustomized, must've missed that in the man... I"ll read the page ya gave me... appreciate it, thx.
<roukoun> JasonWoof: thanks
<user1> how can i run in a CLI environment away from x?
<tuntun> Hi, How do I set DOS to sort alphabetically by *default*?
<JasonWoof> user1: ctrl+shift+F2
<tritium> user1: Ctrl-Alt-F1 through Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Flannel> user1: ctrl-alt-fX where X is 1-6, 7 gets you back
<jim_p> smm289: how is the host and the guest pc connected to each other? (what do you have under network in vbox?
<JasonWoof> user1: ctrl+shift+F7 to get back to X
<Flannel> tuntun: You mean your shell? (it isn't DOS).  It does by default
<coonlokht_> ver irc.undernet.org
<tritium> JasonWoof: don't forget F1 and F3 -- F6.
<user1> JasonWoof: thanks, that works.
<JasonWoof> tritium: tmi ;)
<user1> I should have known that.
<user1> Im going to the dungeon.............................
<tuntun> Flannel, oh, I didn't mean to post it here... I meant xp cmd.exe
<JasonWoof> hehe
<smm289> Jim_p: Host PC is running ubuntu, the gues OS is running XP Vm using virtual box OSE.  The XP machine can see all shares in the workgroup, this includes multiple ubuntu boxes.  I just shared a folder on the host, I want the Virtual Machine, XP OS to recognize it, but I dont want to log out of the host then log back in.  The log out log in usually makes it work for the first time a new share is created, I just dont want to reboot, wonderin
<jim_p> smm289: i think this was a bug, i dont know if they fixed it
<jim_p> smm289: ask at #vbox
<smm289> thanks
<smm289> !goto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goto
<swapna> can anyone please explain me about signal handling in linux
<Darksaeder`idle> if i set a crontab for root, using gnome-schedule, and im lokked in as a user, will the bash script i set in the crontab to run every hour run every hour regardless of wether i still have gnome-schedule open?
<SebNaitsabes> how do I get the Live CD  to run commands on my  Ubuntu partition?  is it just CD into it.  like cd /media/whatever or?
<Darksaeder`idle> can someone answer me please? if i set a crontab fr root will it run regardless of what user is logged in? or do i need to set my bash script to sudo?
<Syndrone> #lol
<marcustomized> SebNait, just mount it and go nuts
<Syndrone> join #lol
<odiv> ntop/rc.local help, anyone?
<marcustomized> Darksaed, what are you trying to do?
<odiv> ntop is in my rc.local file for startup, but doesn't seem to start with the settings I have written in there.
<odiv> Also, I can't see ntop in top.
<odiv> How can I kill it?
<user3_> bnbn b
<endra> hi
<endra> can nickel metal hydride batteries be used in place of alkaline batteries in all devices
<Yota79> Server: irc.moofspeak.net
<Reff67> lear
<user-03> oi
<user-03> yes i can
<Flannel> endra: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Darksaeder`idle was just about to say that
<Darksaeder`idle> :P
<nomin> is something currently wrong with the repositories?
<SebNaitsabes> in what way?
<SebNaitsabes> nomin: in what way?
<nomin> I'm getting "failed" messages when I say to reload in synaptic
<swapna> plz explain about signal handling in linux
<odiv> I only seem to be able to get B&W on the svideo out of my geforce 6800 vanilla. Anywhere I can look for help on that? (besides google :P)
<nomin> medibuntu won't connect also
<SebNaitsabes> nomin: can you download anything?
<nomin> SebNaitsabes: I'll check
<jim_p> odiv: change from PAL to NTSC or the other way round
<marcustomized> swapna, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/3985
<nomin> SebNaitsabes: yes, I can download packages.  I'll look into this more to see what's going on.  I know medibuntu repos can't be accessed right now.
<odiv> jim_p: I'll try that, thanks.
<Darksaeder`idle> what is the bash alternative to PHP's $argv array that provides the command-line input that was used
<Darksaeder`idle> its $0/$1/$2/$3
<Darksaeder`idle> thanks for the help
 * Darksaeder`idle rolls his eyes sarcastically
<odiv> jim_p: Where is that setting? In the NVidia X Server settings somewhere?
<jim_p> odiv: i dont know. i dont use nvidia. what i said is a general rule for your problem. Better look in xorg.conf
<jim_p> odiv: and me too
<jamesish> odiv: just joined; what was the issue?
<cyrus__> I am looking for a package (python-gst). The following website says it is in the pacakge repository - http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/python-gst
<odiv> cool, thanks jim
<odiv> jamesish: b&w nvidia svideo out.
<odiv> can't seem to get colour.
<criso> cyrus__, and?
<jamesish> odiv: what have you done so far?
<cyrus__> criso - when I run apt-get install python-gst it says not found
<jim_p> cyrus__: python-gst0.10
<criso> or download the deb and use dpkg -i
<criso> the dependencies are standard
<odiv> gone through every screen of the nvidia x server settings. updated my drivers (which gave me saturation settings, which helped the flicker!)
<odiv> googling now. :)
<jamesish> odiv: I suspect jim_p is corret, then. The nvidia driver has a great configuration instructions page online, it'll tell you what the best solution is. I used it to configure dual monitors and whatnot.
<odiv> also, noob question. How do I kill something I can't find in top?
<jim_p> odiv: if you know what it is, killall app
<jim_p> odiv: if you dont know, maximize the terminal window :P
<odiv> cool. For some reason my ntop isn't starting correctly.
<odiv> from the parameters in rc.local.
<jamesish> odiv; alternatively, you can use ps auxww | grep foo where foo is the name of the process to try and find its pid.
<odiv> maybe something else is starting it first.
<Geancarlo> hi to all
<marcustomized> hibyebi
<odiv> excellent, thank you jamesish and jim.
<odiv> couldn't find it in top even with the window maxed.
<criso> you can sort top
<Killeroid> hi guys, what is the name of the app that I install emerald themes in?
<Flannel> odiv: try ps aux instead of top.  Or use xkill or one of those sorts of things.
<u007> hi, anyone can help me with a corrupted SD ext3 partition? it happened to corrupt due to suspend of the system :(
<odiv> Flannel: Yeah, ps aux worked just fine.
<marcustomized> can u corrupt a partition by suspending o.O?
<odiv> Now I have to figure out what's starting it incorrectly in the first place :)
<marcustomized> whats wrong with it?
<odiv> linux: an adventure. :)
<jamesish> odiv: the w flags on ps expand the listing; so if the name of your program is truncated with the default output, the w flags can sometimes help a lot.
<u007> marcustomized, its SDcard, thats why
<u007> marcustomized, i just realised it :(
<odiv> jamesish: I noticed that, thanks. That's how I can tell it's definitely not the one I want to be running (from my rc.local)
<marcustomized> so you formatted the SD card to Ext3, or are you assuming it is?
<u007> marcustomized, it is confirmed on ext3, i was using it b4 it corrupt :(
<swapna> thanks marcustomized
<odiv> Hm.  Apparently this B&W issue has been solved in the past with an svideo to composite adapter.
<vasilisa> Well #xml, #cegui and #ogre3d are silent. Anyone here know how to tell cegui to use tinyxml instead of xerces? Ogre's not runinng thes xsd files and i dont know squat about em
<marcustomized> no prob swapna, u007, can u mount it?
<odiv> I'm outputting at 60hz, which is apparently NTSC... I think.
<u007> marcustomized, no...
<u007> wait.. let me try
<marcustomized> the journal is probably screwed up then
<marcustomized> hold on
<ludwig__> grettings.. i have the following error:  * Stopping domain name service... bind                                         rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<ludwig__>                                                                          [fail]
<ludwig__>  * Starting domain name service... bind
<ludwig__> been trying to figure it out.. for a while
<odiv> I'll just have to watch old movies on this box until I get the colour fixed :P
<swapna> can you tell me what exactly set_up_frame function does in signal handler
 * fallenhope|sleep is away: Sleeeeeeeep leave a message I'll get back to you in the AM....well.. when I wake up
<u007> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mmcblk0,
<u007> [  198.975696] EXT3-fs error (device mmcblk0): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1 not in group (block 0)!
<grendal_prime> ok this is making me crazy..i cant sent an image from my phone to my laptop via bluetooth..but i can send an image from my laptop to my phone, that make any sence?
<marcustomized> yeh, its most definitely the journal, but i cant remember the command to fix it :(
<csilk> is there a way to find out what date a package was added to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<u007> marcustomized, okay, let me search :)
<tritium> fallenhope|sleep: please disable that
<criso> what if you try mount it as ext2 ro?
<u007> criso, won't it corrupt it?
<grendal_prime> it sees the laptop, says its connecting to it..but never completes the connection
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to build Empathy 2.24 from source in Ubuntu 8.04?
<marcustomized> no, that wont
<csilk> is there a way to find out what date a package was added to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<criso> you had better dd it to your hard drive first
<Socialoutcast> any of you guys running Ubuntu on your PS3?
<ludwig__> i'm trying to set p a bind server.. and the only thing i'm wondering about is the named.conf.options file is my problem
<criso> always ghost before you try any recovery
<csilk> oh.. yeah.. the chnagelog
<ludwig__> yes i'm using ps3 ubuntu now
<csilk> hah
<u007> [  214.965027] EXT2-fs error (device mmcblk0): ext2_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 1 not in group (block 0)!
<criso> :/
<Socialoutcast> how is it?
<ludwig__> well..
<Socialoutcast> does it work better than yellow dog?
<ludwig__> aside from having to recompile the kernel
<ludwig__> never tried yellow dog
<Socialoutcast> lol dont
<ludwig__> i'm more of a debian/ubuntu guy
<grendal_prime> bluetooth?
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrr
<Socialoutcast> updates are slower than hell
<ludwig__> aaah
<Socialoutcast> why did u need to reompile?
<ludwig__> i use it because it's in the living room
<ludwig__> wifi support
<Socialoutcast> ah
<Socialoutcast> hard to get working?
<ludwig__> nope
<Socialoutcast> you have a link on it?
<marcustomized> u007, its not the journal then
<ludwig__> grab new source
<criso> btw how long does it take to compile kernel on ps3?
<ludwig__> recompile
<Socialoutcast> I am a fedora and Red Hat guy lol
<u007> marcustomized, damn, my files :(
<criso> assuming you didnt cross compile or something
<ludwig__> lol
<Socialoutcast> first experiance with Ubuntu
<ludwig__> i wish you tried ubuntu on desktop
<marcustomized> i found a random blog entry with a situation similar to yours
<marcustomized> want the link?
<ludwig__> there aren't enough ppc items.. that i'd enjoy
<u007> marcustomized, yeah, sure :)
<ludwig__> err in the repositories
<marcustomized> http://aniraj.blogspot.com/2006/05/data-recovery-technique-from-corrupted.html
<twelve> hello
<u007> thanks marcustomized :)
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build Empathy 2.24...it configures fine but the build process is crashing with numerous errors....
<marcustomized> hope it works for u
<ludwig__> i haven't found vlc and honestly.. i usually just watch blue ray in ps3 mode
<Daps> G'mornin' Anyone with any insight into installation of (pure-ftpd) ???
<ludwig__> it's all about time i guess
<Socialoutcast> lol
<ludwig__> do you know how to set up bind
<ludwig__> i'm having issues
<Socialoutcast> whats the problem?
<ludwig__> i guess thats a personal problem, but seriously
<ludwig__> :)
<jamesish> marcustomized: fsck might get it.
<ludwig__> well, when i restart bind i get error, port 953 connect rndc failed..
<Socialoutcast> hmm
<Socialoutcast> have u googled the error lol
<jamesish> marcustomized: there's a version specifically for ext2, too. I used it on ext3 once without arsing everything up.
<ludwig__> of course
<ludwig__> and i've read every gentoo, debian, ubuntu, tldp howto i can think of
<ludwig__> err google
<ludwig__> truthfully, i think my named.local.conf is wrong
<marcustomized> jamesish, tell u007,
<Cheeky> could anyone help me with my web cam .. when i plug it in ..and start skype it works find but when i try to use it on web chat room it rezodnizes my camera but doesnt turn on can anyone assiste me with this please?
<ludwig__> i have forwarders setup to 127.0.0.1:
<Socialoutcast> do the logs give you anything more than just that error?
<ludwig__> and maybe it's confusing it
<ludwig__> err yeah
<ludwig__> my logs, rats.. well it's full of dropped packets. let me look see
<Socialoutcast> lol
<u007> jamesish, e2fsck fail :(
<u007> my group descriptor for the partition is bad
<jamesish> have you read the man page and tried the various options? There's one to do a manual step by step.
<Socialoutcast> is there a need to have a forwarder to the local host?
<ludwig__> in your experience,do you unremark query-source address * port 53; when there is a firewall between you and nameservers?
<jamesish> Um, I'm assuming it's not mouinted when you're doing fsck?
<ludwig__> i have that port open
<Socialoutcast> I dont think you need to
<u007> jamesish, i can't mount yet
<u007> all mount fail :(
<paul68> hi I have a question about thunderbird
<Socialoutcast> is this fore internal DNS only?
<Socialoutcast> for*
<ludwig__> ok, i'm getting another error in tail /var/log/syslog
<ludwig__> allow-recursion
<Socialoutcast> hmmm
<Socialoutcast> new install of Bind?
<Socialoutcast> well full new config anyway?
<paul68> I want to sort mail mails by sender in ascending order and group them by sort
<marcustomized> u007, have u tried tune2fs
<u007> no...
<u007> mm
<ludwig__> line 26 "allow-recursion { 127.0.0.1 }
<paul68> however I can't sort the mails from that group in descending order
<paul68> how can I solve this
<ludwig__> allow-recursion { 127.0.0.1; };
<jamesish> http://www.examnotes.net/archive90-2002-11-82844.html
<Digital_1> Anyone using MythTV on Ubuntu who can compare the experience to KnoppMyth?
<ludwig__> it's the latest bind
<Cheeky> has anyone got their webcams to work in ubuntu?
<Socialoutcast> hmmm
<ludwig__> webcams yes
<Socialoutcast> try removing the local host forwarers
<dr_willis> Cheeky,  it VERY much depends on the specific webcam
<Socialoutcast> forwarders*
<ludwig__> you have to have one that works :) in linux
<ludwig__> or has support
<Socialoutcast> lol
<Digital_1> Yeah these days ANYTHING I buy MUST work with Linux.
<odiv> Hey, what do you know. Reading the man page did the trick.
<ludwig__> yeah, it stops the impulse buying at least
<Socialoutcast> man page FTW
<Digital_1> lol- true
<Cheeky> dr_willis: its a logitec web cam that i have it seem to work using skype but doesnt work when i got to chat rooms .. like i gave it permission through firefox but still doesnt turn on
<ludwig__> i used to be dangerous with a credit card and at micro digital/bestbuy/pc blamo
<Socialoutcast> lol
<Digital_1> Its amazing though, because really its getting to the point where anything Windows can do so can Ubuntu.
<Socialoutcast> I have 5 PC and 2 laptops in my house
<dotch> hello all. i have a problem with infra-red on my Thinkpad. i cannot seem to get it to work with Hardy 8.04 although it worked really well under gutsy
<ludwig__> now i'm always thinking... do you think it'll be recognized.. is there support
<Socialoutcast> they all have some form of Unix/Linux on them
<odiv> jim_p, jamesish: there's a setting for SVIDEO in my xorg.conf.
<winnipegm> im running newest ubuntu and smb4k but when i view my network on windows my ubuntu folders dont show up on the network is there sumthing i need to do?
<jim_p> odiv: are you asking us or have you found it?
<ludwig__> yes.  i only using windows in a vm
<odiv> I've found it.
<odiv> it did the trick :)
<u007> bah.. google didnt help much, i'm doomed :(
<Socialoutcast> I have ESXi for all my VM needs lol
<jim_p> odiv: well done
<jamesish> odiv: welcome to linux.
<odiv> heh
<Socialoutcast> lol
<odiv> yay colour.
<ludwig__> ok it successfully restarted, but!  rndc connect failed.
<dr_willis> Cheeky,  err... webcams in flash/browser.. are not supported - at this time with flash.. i belive
<Socialoutcast> I really wish the PS3 was a bit quicker with linux
<ludwig__> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<odiv> and now, onto ntop.
<Socialoutcast> lol
<Cheeky> dr_willis: actually i found a site that can be used but iam not sure it work for me ..
<ludwig__> yeah, it's probably sony's ulterior motive to keep linux only as a hobby
<ludwig__> if they only opened it up
<Socialoutcast> well all other OS dont have direct access to the hardware it's gay
<physically_fit> Cheeky, install flash 10. it did the trick with my logitech webcam
<ludwig__> i'd stop using my PIII desktop
<Socialoutcast> they have to go threw some stupid chip to even talk to the rest of the PS3
<Cheeky> physically_fit: how do i know wat version of flash i have coz..i did install a bunnch with ubuntu extra stuff package
<Socialoutcast> hince the reason it does not work on most distros
<Cheeky> dr_willis: http://www.swift-tools.net/Flashcam/  thats the site  i was talking about
<tritium> Socialoutcast: watch the language, please, and keep it family-friendly.
<marcustomized> u007, im stumped
<dr_willis> Cheeky,  i have no intention of ever using a webcam-video chat. :)  unless the grandbaby wants to chat to grandpa someday...
<physically_fit> Cheeky, go to this page: http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<ludwig__> it is silly, their business model is flawed because they only perceive linux as a way to increase revenue and not a way to increase market share
<Digital_1> When running Ubuntu and Compiz, why does the occasional window seem to "stiick" to the desktop when I try to move it?  Sometimes it will even start "shaking" in place.  Is that a Compiz settings?
<Socialoutcast> ludwig: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/6406-rndc-connect-failed-connection-refused.html
<Cheeky> physically_fit: i have this version .. : 9,0,124,0 installed ....
<Socialoutcast> that may give you some help
<ludwig__> TIA
<dr_willis> Digital_1,  sounds like the 'wobbly windows' setting.. i always turn it off.
<Cheeky> physically_fit: how do i get flash 10 .. alone through apt-get ?
<Socialoutcast> do u have Bind listening on the correct int?
<bullgard4> After restarting my T42 IBM laptop computer top indicates that Xorg consumes 51% of the CPU time. The CPU temperature has risen to 56°C. The fan rotates faster than usual. What might cause such a high CPU load?
<Digital_1> That's Dr_Willis.  I think I will give that a try.
<Digital_1> Thanks I mean.
<ludwig__> lemme check.. i think i may have remarked it in named.conf.. i think i had that line in named.conf.local
<owen1> i can't seem to open port 22 on my router. this site shows it's closed - https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<jim_p> bullgard4: loads of stuff. it happened to me once because of a bad written gtk theme!!! does your cpu usage reach 100%?
<marcustomized> owen, your isp is probably blocking it
<jim_p> wgar is the other alternative for adobe's flash player? gnash and...?
<Socialoutcast> mmm good ol ISP port blocks
<bullgard4> jim_p: My CPU usage does not reach 100%, at least not during the last hour.
<Socialoutcast> damn verizon blocking 80
<marcustomized> lol, really?
<Socialoutcast> yup
<marcustomized> wow
<volante> if i'm on amd64 architecture, can i still download and install the i386 distribution?
<ludwig__> hmm
<ludwig__> seems like i don't have rndc.conf
<haydnc> volante: yes, it'll work just fine
<Socialoutcast> so my apache servers and oracle backend are useless
<jim_p> bullgard4: install htop and check what process uses the most cpu power (sort them by cpu%). you can use sgnome-system monitor too
<ludwig__> is this a default file found after a sudo apt-get install bind9?
<Socialoutcast> should be
<Socialoutcast> no rndc.conf = no rndc connection lol
<volante> ok. i was thinking of running 32 bit to avoid issues with 64bit like needing to run nspluginwrapper for flash.  does that seem reasonable or would you recommend going with 64 bit?
<ludwig__> i guess i could create it.. is it in etc or in bind directories?
<marcustomized> volante, as long as u dont mix between 32 bit and 64 bit pkgs
<Socialoutcast> I would say if u need more than 4 gigs of ram go 64
<ludwig__> etc
<haydnc> I'm running the i386 version on AMD64 - have been since I first started with Ubuntu because back then the 64bit variety wasn't working so well
<Socialoutcast> lol I dont recal
<ludwig__> wow, i can't believe it doesn't exist by default
<haydnc> now I believe it's largely up to you
<ludwig__> i man'd rndc
<volante> yep
<volante> also google gears not on 64 bit
<ludwig__> /etc/rndc.conf
<volante> and several other things ive come across, make me want to just use 32 bit if possible
<Socialoutcast> ya I have heard of that happening on the rare ocasion
<Socialoutcast> happend on a BSD I was working with a long time ago
<Socialoutcast> was very odd
<owen1> how to port forward on my router?
<tritium> !enter | Socialoutcast
<ubottu> Socialoutcast: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<haydnc> unless you've got something in your machine that would make running 64 bit necessary, like an insanely large amount of RAM, you might as well run 32 bit then
<tritium> owen1: that depends on your router.
<marcustomized> there r no cons to running 32bit unless u have over 3 gigs of ram
<volante> ok cool
<dr_willis> err.. 4 gb of ram..
<ludwig__> is that a 32bit limit (3 gigs of ram)
<owen1> tritium: i have netgear and i follow this guide - http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101145.asp#RP614Anchor
<tritium> owen1: good
<dr_willis> and dependign on the hardware  32bit disrto might be able to use most all of the 4gb.
<criso> 2 gigs is the usual limit
<ludwig__> do ou really have to use 64 bit to use > 3 gb
<[Solaris]> ludwig__ that microsofts limit
<haydnc> I thought 32bit could handle 4GB RAM?
<Socialoutcast> well most 32 bi OS have a address space of only 4 gigs that for everything on your box including ram
<jim_p> ludwig__: to see more than 4GB
<owen1> tritium: but when checking which ports are open it shows 22 as closed - https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?rh1dkyd2
<marcustomized> the 32bit limit is like just under 4 gigs max, including your video ram
<Ayabara> anyone with a Dell laptop sold with Ubuntu here?
<owen1> tritium: even though i opened it!
<criso> pae allows more than 4GiB
<bullgard4> jim_p: I started htop and sorted processes by CPU%. On top is seen (apart from /sbin/init) dictd 1.10.10: 0/0 with CPU%= 0.0. But still htop shows CPU64% at this moment.
<Cheeky> hey could anyone help me iam kind .. confused .. iam trying to install flash 10 and i have flash v 9... i did a search flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic so i can uninstall it so i can install flash 10 but in synaptic it looks like i diont have that plug in and needs to be installed its also v 9..  but when i went to the flash site it says i have flash 9..
<ziroday> Ayabara: what is your problem?
<bullgard4> jim_p: I started htop and sorted processes by CPU%. On top is seen (apart from /sbin/init) dictd 1.10.10: 0/0 with CPU%= 0.0. But still htop shows CPU=64% at this moment.
<ludwig__> what's the 64 bit limit
<volante> ok and what about debian vs ubuntu. would ubuntu be a better choice for a desktop system?
<outbackwifi> hello
<Socialoutcast> 128 or somehting like that
<outbackwifi> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dr_willis> volante,  i perer ubuntu for my desktop/laptop and fileservers :)
<jim_p> ludwig__: theoritically its 2^64 bytes. practically it depends on the os kernel
<[Solaris]> another thing about x86 64 linux distros... adobe flash player doesn't work
<Cheeky> physically_fit: hey man how did you install your flash 10 .. did you do it over flash 9 ?
<bullgard4> jim_p: This morning I dist-updated the dict DEB program package.
<jim_p> 2^64 is roughly nubler 16 followed by 18 zeroes
<Socialoutcast> any luck ludwig?
<physically_fit> Cheeky, follow these instructions: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes.html#install
<jim_p> *number
<Ayabara> ziroday, my xps m1530 has a stac 9228 audio codec, and the output power is way lower than in windows. it's reported a bug on it in alsa, that more people have confirmed. Since Dell now sells m1530 with Ubuntu, I figured there maybe are som dellpackages/patches that can solve the problem
<marcustomized> adobe pr0n player
<haydnc> [Solaris]: isn't there some way to get Flash running on 64bit Ubuntu? or at least something that can play flash?
<ludwig__> about to restart
<jim_p> i remake my question now
<[Solaris]> haydnc not that i am aware of atm
<marcustomized> haydric, try gnash
<ziroday> Ayabara: you might be best to ask in the ubuntuforums ubuntu dell section
<phoenix_tiggers> anyone know basic BASH?
<BAMH1> Hello everyone! I have been experiencing difficulties installing linux via the 64 bit CD. Whilst I can view the live ubuntu without difficulty, installation unfailingly causes the computer to freeze completely or reboot immediately at around 25% (copying of files, after the successful formatting of the harddrive).
<ziroday> phoenix_tiggers: what is your question. Also see #bash
<ludwig__> ok it failed again
<jim_p> what is the other alternative of flash player? gnash and...?
<ludwig__> but.. new errors
<BAMH1> I really want ubuntu. Is there another method of installation to try?
<Socialoutcast> lol
<ziroday> jim_p: swfdec
<Cheeky> physically_fit: wats linux rpm?
<ziroday> BAMH1: you can try the alternate cd
<jim_p> bullgard4: what programs do you run now?
<volante> ok.. and for a new installation on desktop, shall i go for 8.10 or 8.04.. is it easy to upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 when it gets oficially released?
<phoenix_tiggers> I'm in #bash, but my question is how do I do a basic logical OR, this is the statement I'm evaluating  :  if [ "$knl" = "2.6.24-19-generic" ||  "2.6.15.5CIT-3-1-06-SMP" ]
<Ayabara> ziroday, ok
<BAMH1> I have already tried the alternative CD on the website and it hasn't worked either sadly.
<[Solaris]> volante stay with 8.04
<haydnc> thanks marcustomized, I'm thinking of running a copy of 64bit Ubuntu along side my existing 32bit version to see how it goes - I'll give gnash a try and see how it handles things like youtube :)
<jim_p> ziroday: thanks
<corden> hello guys are you experiencing an internet problem after upgrading your 8.04?
<bullgard4> jim_p: 6 gnome-terminals and firefox 3.
<ziroday> BAMH1: does the alternate cd give any errors? Where does it stop?
<[Solaris]> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<physically_fit> Cheeky, i dunno, i used the other option: i deleted the libflashplayer.so binary first and then i installed flash 10
<haydnc> volante: 8.10 isn't officially released until the end of this month, you're probably much better off sticking to 8.04 until then. The upgrade path should be pretty easy
<jim_p> bullgard4: just in case, what theme are you using?
<BAMH1> It does give an error, yes. Umm... IIRC it copies a bunch of files but gets to the kernel and chokes.
<Cheeky> physically_fit: how did you delete it ..did you do it through terminal .. or snyaptic or some otherway ?
<tritium> corden: 8.04 has been out since April.  Most users have already upgraded successfully with no such problems.
<u007-2> marcustomized, if fsck with -b failed, what else can i try?
<bullgard4> jim_p: 'Glossy'
<volante> cool thanks for all the advice
<u007-2> marcustomized, fsck -b on recovery mode says the device is bz :(
<volante> i'll install 32 bit 8.04
<BAMH1> And then it tells me that the core installation has failed.
<ziroday> BAMH1: unfortunatly to help you we need more information, could you please use the alternate cd again and record the error
<jim_p> bullgard4: no connection to my useless theme that cause it. do you use proper drivers for your vga?
<Canti> what is the easiest way to create a custom livecd with some applications that need to be installed for source?
<BAMH1> Okay. I will certainly do that!
<marcustomized> fsck -b?
<BAMH1> But before I do -
<jim_p> !remaster | Canti
<ubottu> Canti: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BAMH1> Are the CDs the only way to install Ubuntu?
<marcustomized> oic
<Socialoutcast> whats the default Ubunto root pass?
<physically_fit> Cheeky, i used nautilus (the file browser). went to /home/<user>/.mozilla/plugins
<ziroday> !install | BAMH1
<ubottu> BAMH1: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ludwig__> ok, in var/log/dameon.log, i discovered.  /etc/bind/rndc.ke: permission denied
<Socialoutcast> it never asked me to set one up
<ludwig__> googling
<tritium> Socialoutcast: the root account is disabled by default.  Use sudo instead.
<jim_p> !root | Socialoutcast
<ubottu> Socialoutcast: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<[Solaris]> !toot | Socialoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about toot
<Socialoutcast> cool
<ludwig__> no root passwd with ubuntu
<BAMH1> Thank you all.
<[Solaris]> heh ops
<corden> i upgrade my system and boot-up again my internet connection is keep on connecting
<corden> my internet connection is only irc and torrent
<corden> i cant connect any software that connects to the internet
<u007-2> marcustomized, ... someone should seriously fix this issue.. it sux :(
<bullgard4> jim_p: I am using the drivers fpr my vga that ubuntu installed by default on my IBM Thinkpad T42. And I had no reason to complain so far. I can name them to you.
<corden> here's another situation after logging in there's a small window appeared and disappered immediatly
<jim_p> bullgard4: is it ati?
<cassio0101> the ubuntu don't have root password
<tritium> [Solaris]: careful with that word.  It'll trigger us.
<ludwig__> the user you created in the install has sudo power
<marcustomized> u007, i honestly don't know
<corden> it is possible that it's a virus?
<marcustomized> i've never had an  issue like yours
<[Solaris]> tritium huh?
<physically_fit> Cheeky, here is the tar.gz file you need to download: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<tritium> [Solaris]: it'll call the channel operators
<cassio0101> use the sudo with your password
<[Solaris]> oh heh sorry forgotten about that
<ludwig__> if you want to do something root"ish", use sudo
<dr_willis> cassio0101,  direct logging in as root is disabled basically
<ludwig__> man sudo
<tritium> [Solaris]: I think you meant "oops" anyway, not the other ;)
<Socialoutcast> ok well I need to head out the pregnant wife just woke up good luck Lud
<[Solaris]> sometimes they need to waken up :p
<ludwig__> for the manual
<ludwig__> thanks man
<bullgard4> jim_p: The wrapper is ati_drv.so. I wraps around radeon_drv.so or radeon.ko.
<u007-2> marcustomized, okay, thanks man :)
<tritium> Socialoutcast: sudo -i, if you want a root shell
<ludwig__> good luck with the wife
<ludwig__> mine's sleeping as is my son
<jim_p> bullgard4: you used ndiswraper?
<bullgard4> jim_p: No.
<corden> i can't surf because my internet is kept on connecting
<corden> i wonder. i can connect to irc and torrent
<corden> also my torrent is kept is disconnecting
<corden> this happen after i update my system
<FloodBot1> corden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corden> does anyone experiencing this one?
<Cheeky> physically_fit: thnks
<t1n0m3n> how do I restart the xserver from a command line?  I cant seem to find the command via google, all I get is the "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" way to restart the server
<corden> ops sorry i'm just explaining my case
<zilot>  /j #ubuntu-ru
<ziroday> t1n0m3n: you can do /etc/init.d/x11-common stop IIRC
<jim_p> bullgard4: so you have an ati. which one is it and what drivers did you install for it?
<dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  restart the gdm service - is one way
<cyzie> hi, how do i know the package is from which repo ?
<t1n0m3n> I am trying to make a custom command in gdm to make it restart... thanks for the info
<bullgard4> jim_p: I told you before: It is ati_drv.so. And This driver is a wrapper.
<jim_p> bullgard4: what does it mean? isnt fglrx the one for you?
<bullgard4> cyzie: Consult packages.ubuntu.com
<ziroday> t1n0m3n: sorry to restart is /etc/init.d/x11-common restart or you can try restarting gdm with /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<corden> hope somebody can help with this one
<corden> by the way FloodBot1 - can't open that site since my internet connection is kept on connecting
<corden> and that's my problem - cannot establish the connection after the update :(
<dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  Hmm.. check the gdm config files. I recall ages ago there being a extras menu, that had things like  shutdown, reboot, and even a 'restart x server' option.
<dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  theres also a 'always restart x server' option. that works around some X bugs
<t1n0m3n> ﻿dr_willis:  ahh, ok that would be better, thanks
<bullgard4> jim_p: The ATI driver  ati_drv.so does not drive the screen directly but calls another driver. I do not use fglrx.
<corden> i can't even access my localhost
<outbackwifi> corden: what does ifconfig tell you?
<dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  i even recall at one time on some disrto.. you could run the gdm config/theme tool from the gdm screen.. but i dont think that was in ubuntu
<jim_p> bullgard4: oh. then i cant help you. here is something you may want to read
<jim_p> bullgard4: http://horizon.ath.cx/gentoo/
<bullgard4> jim_p: Thank you for providing this link.
<znik> how can i upgrade to 8.04.1 from gutsy thru the CD? i dont want to lose my previous files!
<corden> outbackwifi, ifconfig give me my localhost ip
<corden> but my internet connecting is kept on reconnecting the internet
<corden> that's why my firefox can't open the localhost and any websites :(
<corden> it been 2 hours now, after the update.
<jim_p> bullgard4: you are welcome
<FloodBot1> corden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<corden> i observed a window that popup after logging in and gone after a second.
<winnipegm> im running newest ubuntu and smb4k but when i view my network on windows my ubuntu folders dont show up on the network is there sumthing i need to do?
<speedhunt3r> hey can i use clamtk to scan a windows drive mounted on the network? it's usually under /home/user/.gvfs/ but when i try recursive scan it doesn't initiate...
<outbackwifi> corden: what did you update?
<Rat409> !swat | winnipegm
<ubottu> winnipegm: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<corden> outbackwifi, the repository and the available update in the notifier
<bustaplz> I noticed that after installing Samba on my Ubuntu box I could see a shared PDF printer on my Vista machine. I'd really like to be able to use this but when I tried to print with it Vista wants me to install a driver. Anyone know what machine would need the drivers installed and which drivers?
<Ayabara> When Dell sells laptops with Ubuntu, do they have a custom iso (and is there a place I can get it?)
<CanadianLinux> Looking for some help. I play Nexuiz in Ubuntu, My computer has been shutting down on me at random times when playing the game. I opened htop and it says the game is running at 100% CPU usage. I have no idea why
<winnipegm> thank you ubottu
<Flannel> Ayabara: I believe they do, and you'd have to ask them for the location or how else you'd get it
<znik> how can i upgrade to 8.04.1 from gutsy thru the CD? i dont want to lose my previous files
<Flannel> znik: Do you have an alternate CD? or the Desktop CD
<fr500_> CanadianLinux: the game using cpu 100% is normal
<corden> by the way outbackwifi is the dns of opendns usable?
<corden> maybe i will manually input there dns address.
<fr500_> CanadianLinux: laptop?
<CanadianLinux> no destop
<corden> outbackwifi, my main problem is that inet cannot establish connection.
<fr500_> probably overheating
<fr500_> CanadianLinux: or dying PSU
<jim_p> znik: doenload the alternative installation cd and use it as a update source
<Cheeky> physically_fit: hey you got a min ?
<CanadianLinux> Maybe the PSU
<znik> Flannel i have the desktop cd from canonical
<physically_fit> yes Cheeky
<CanadianLinux> hardware monitor says its not overheating
<Flannel> znik: You'll need the alternate CD to upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | znik
<ubottu> znik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> znik: Or, just download the packages from the internet, of course.
<jim_p> !pae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pae
<CanadianLinux> fr500_, so there is no issue with the game running at 100 cpu
<CanadianLinux> I do have a dual core processor
<fr500_> no issue
<CanadianLinux> Sometimes I can play for hours
<fr500_> games tax processors a lot
<Cheeky> physically_fit: iam running the installer though terminal and it prompts me for my installation path but when i give the path way i get this error WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<CanadianLinux> sometimes minutes
<kylekruchok> Hrm....
<znik> Flannel i dont have a fast net connection so iwouldnt it be better if i use the desktop cd i got from canonical?
<Cheeky> physically_fit: i used this path /home/cheeky/.mozilla
<Ujjwol> hey
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: hey
<corden> outbackwifi, can you give me the DNS of opendns? i'll try to use it. since i can't surf. tnx
<hml> is there a way to update from 8.04 to 8.10 update beta w/o burning a cd ? (none on hand); can i do an apt-get [some type of magic here] ?
<Ujjwol> how to use yum instead of apt-get in ubuntu hatdy
<Canti> !livecd | canti
<ubottu> Canti, please see my private message
<Cheeky> physically_fit: says its not a directory ?
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: dont know about yum but alien lets you use rpms
<outbackwifi> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<physically_fit> Cheeky, it didn't ask me for a path. did you open the tar.gz file?
<Ujjwol> yum also can use debain packages
<Cheeky> physically_fit: iam just running it it right now in my tmp directory is that a problem?
<jim_p> has anyone ever used blackbox as a wm? how does it minimise the windows?
<speedhunt3r> hey can i use clamtk to scan a windows drive mounted on the network? it's usually under /home/user/.gvfs/ but when i try recursive scan it doesn't initiate...
<outbackwifi> !repeat | speedhunt3r
<ubottu> speedhunt3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ludwig__> anyone here use rndc-confgen before
<Ujjwol> hey is there any open-source nVidia Driver
<Ujjwol> for ubuntu
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: nv
<corden> by the way guys how to install clam-win?
<corden> ok i sarch it at the repo :)
<Ujjwol> outbackwifi: nv means
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: nvidia driver
<Ujjwol> is that open-source
<Lul2x> Hi. I would like to set up a web server to host my own blog and also use this server to host files that I can access from other computers on my network. I know I can do the latter with Ubuntu Desktop version, but I was wondering if I would be better-off going with the Server version for my needs. What is the main difference between these two? Thanks!
<marcustomized> yes
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: yes
<physically_fit> Cheeky, then you have to run ./flashplayer-installer from that folder
<Ujjwol> it is returned proprietary in nVidia's site
<Tidus> Lul2x: the main difference between the two is simply the last part of the install, where it runs the debian "tasksel" command
<jim_p> Lul2x: desktop setup will get you to a full desktop, server setup will get you to command line only and you ahve to install the rest
<outbackwifi> Lul2x: the server version does not come with a graphical interface
<Ujjwol> ok
<Tidus> otherwise they're the same distro
<Ujjwol> how to install Kde 4.1 in ubuntu hardy
<Cheeky> physically_fit: yeah the installer works..and its asking me to give it a path
<jim_p> Lul2x: for the rest of the questions, look at how you can make an http server
<Lul2x> thanks guys. So I can still successfully run my blog from Ubuntu Desktop? I will need php, mysql, and a few other things. The elimination of the "tasksel" command in the Desktop version won't prevent this?
<Cheeky> physically_fit: it asks me this Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Cheeky> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Lul2x> jim_p: ok, I'll take a look
<znik> jim_p cant i use my live cd like an alternate cd?
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: i guess installing kde-base should do the trick
<Tidus> Lul2x: tasksel is simply what's run at the end of the alternate or server install cd
<Ujjwol> ok
<jim_p> znik: depends on what you want to do
<Lul2x> I am making a transfer from Gentoo, which has been on my server for a couple of years now and I have become a bit rusty with Linux in the meantime
<Ujjwol> i am looking to buy Dell XPS m1530 with ubuntu and does the wi-fi and webcam works well in ubuntu
<znik> jim_p i want to upgrade my gutsy to 8.04.1
<Lul2x> I appreciate the advice!'
 * outbackwifi thinks tasksel has  Lul2x confused
<criso> Tidus, in other words after running aptitude, they are exactly the same..
<outbackwifi> Ujjwol: yes
<Lul2x> a bit, but I can use google to find out exactly what it does :)
<criso> Lul2x, just install whatever you have
<criso> apt has magical online repositories that will work to install whatever you want
<criso> unless this is an offline webserver :/
<Flannel> !lamp | Lul2x
<ubottu> Lul2x: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Lul2x> nope, it'll be online
<Ujjwol> what is messenger to use the video call
<Tidus> criso: yes, basically
<criso> Lul2x, just install with the CD you have and go from there
<nxmehta> just started working with ubuntu server- does ubuntu not use inetd?  what's the ubuntu way of dealing with internet services?
<Tidus> Lul2x: the server install cd gives you the option to have a pre-configured LAMP server set up, but it's easily doable on the desktop edition as well
<Cheeky> physically_fit: does it have to go to the /usr/lib/mozilla  folder ? or the mozilla folder thats hidden in your /home/user directory ?
<Tidus> nxmehta: i think it uses xinetd
<outbackwifi> nxmehta: xinetd
<jim_p> znik: if you can add it as a cd rom source, then yes. i dont know if the "nature" of the cd allows it to be added that way. anyway, with the cd rom in the drive run    sudo apt-cdrom add
<Lul2x> ok, cool. This is incredible, you guys are so much help. I'm used to the old-school linux rooms where noone is willing to help--only show their superiority by not helping at all :P
<physically_fit> Cheeky, did you delete the libflashplayer.so that was in your home/mozilla directory?
<Lul2x> Thank Tidus. It would be nice to have the desktop gui and then install LAMP after. The server won't be hardcore, so this way I get the best of both worlds :)
<znik> jim_p would u join me in an IM?
<Cheeky> physically_fit: yes i did
<nxmehta> ok, xinetd... looks like it's not installed by default on ubuntu server 8.04?  i have to apt-get it...
<physically_fit> Cheeky, if so, then give that path (i never got that question though)
<Cheeky> physically_fit: i went to /home/cheeky / .mozilla / plugin and deleted it
<physically_fit> k
<Tidus> Lul2x: see, i hate the old-school linux rooms that did that.  it does nothing to advance the open source world
<Lul2x> oh, one last thing. is the home directory still the same style? E.g. /home/pat  (I ask b/c I'm afraid some file links may fail when I transfer my server files)
<outbackwifi> Lul2x: yes
<Tidus> Lul2x: yes, it's the same style.  that's a LSB standard (Linux Standard Base) which ubuntu loosely adheres to
<Lul2x> thought so, just wanted to double-check
<Lul2x> thanks a ton, I'm going to start downloading :D
<criso> basically ubuntu doesn't put in enough effort (microsoft..) to come up with crazy ways to breaks everything
<Tidus> lol... MS releases a patch to fix what they broke in the last patch
<outbackwifi> Lul2x: you might want to install any version that says LTS (long Term Support)
<Lul2x> ok, I'll take a look outbackwifi
<Lul2x> 8.04 looks good (support until 2011)  :)
<outbackwifi> right
<criso> is intrepid an installable release yet?
<criso> or rather, is it "installable"
<joebob777as7> Can someone help me get my nvidia working? Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1218767 and tail of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1218768
<f4r> ..
<roukoun> !sdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdb
<roukoun> !sda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda
<jamesish> sda is the first sata hard drive.
<jamesish> sdb the second.
<criso> I'm thinking that intrepid is like debian experimental? (they fear it and don't want anyone to install from those packages)
<bullgard4> What fonts are collected in /usr/share/consolefonts?
<paedrigh> i need to make two vfat disks read and writable for everyone in fstab, can't change permissions in nautilus. Help appreciated.
<criso> because I didnt see an 'experimental' repository for ubuntu
<outbackwifi> joebob777as7: client 4 rejected from local host is the prob; not nvidia
<paul68> can someone help me with sorting mails in thunderbird
<outbackwifi> joebob777as7: are you trying to login from remote
<frybye> criso - it is beta now  - only the final release will be classed as stable...
<roukoun> jamesish: i want to find out what is every device under /dev!
<joebob777as7> outbackwifi, no
<roukoun> jamesish: do you know any tutor or guide or something like this?
<criso> frybye, can I
<frybye> sorry.. disregard that - I was in the wrong channel...
<criso> update or upgrade to it?
<outbackwifi> joebob777as7: though this is dangerous, type xhost + on a comand line and then try to login
<frybye> or - never mind - intrepid stuff is in #ubuntu+1
<joebob777as7> outbackwifi, dangerous?
<Decepticon> !release date
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release date
<joebob777as7> I have vesa video at 640x480
<marcustomized> joebob, your xorg looks really weird,...
<Decepticon> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<paul68> join /ubuntu+1
<frybye> criso - a full new install is nearly always better imho - back up your pers. data first...
<paul68> oeps
<outbackwifi> joebob777as7: dangerous as in allowing anyne to connect
<marcustomized> did they change they xorg.conf setup in the newest version?
<Decepticon> when is it going to be released?
<marcustomized> joebob, is this for a laptop?
<DaveKong> is there a way to have your password emailed to you if you forget it?
<ubuntu> #spite
<ompaul> DaveKong, for ?
<DaveKong> freenode
<joebob777as7> outbackwifi, just gave me unable to open display "" then when I start gdm again I get the same errors: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module (EE) Screen(s) found, but non have a usable configuration
<bullgard4> paedrigh: You can change permissions in fstab using sudo gedit.
<DaveKong> ompaul your nick ident password
<Ayabara> Flannel, if someone here knew where it was to be found, that would be a way :-)
<ompaul> DaveKong, go to #freenode and say you want a password reset, if you have an email address set up they can help if you have not then they can't
<Ayabara> if they have put it out for downloading, that is
<ykphuah> can I prevent ubuntu from opening rhythmbox everytime I insert a CD? it also pauses whatever I am playing in the background.
<Pramod> I am currently on Failsafe Gnome
<Cheeky> physically_fit: hey man .. it got it to work thnks for the help
<Pramod> when i log on to the normal Gnome, the panels do not load... only ctrl-alt-delete works...
<Flannel> Ayabara: You'd have to ask dell.
<Pramod> i cannot even right-click...
<joebob777as7> outbackwifi, any ideas on why it can't load the module? running beta
<Pramod> can anyone please help me out?
<paul68> is there a good althernative for edit++ underlinux especially for php purposes?
<Flannel> paul68: try SciTE
<icedwater> How do I create a shared folder visible to Mac hosts on the same wired network?
<criso> paul68, try editplus3 under wine
<paul68> can i get this through synaptic?
<criso> seriously :)
<criso> package is called "scite"
<criso> (maybe)
<Flannel> !info scite
<ubottu> scite (source: scite): Lightweight GTK-based Programming Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 845 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<paul68> thanks
<criso> but editplus runs very nicely under wine
<criso> you'd be surprised
<criso> I actually use it to multifile search
<Pramod> My penls do not load on startup...
<Pramod> Panels***
<Pramod> My Panels do not load on startup...
<Flannel> criso: scite can do that too (and so can a bunch of others)
<paul68> criso I can imagine however I'm still exploring the world of ubuntu and I'm not familiar with wine yet
<criso> there is a special affinity of people to editplus
<paul68> use still dualboot since I need to some ms applications
<criso> similar but no equal to bbedit
<criso> paul68, what apps do you need on windows?
<Flannel> paul68: SciTE is available on windows too, so you can consolidate
<bullgard4> What fonts are collected in /usr/share/consolefonts?
<subdolus> Hi guys, I've been playing with trying to get a second monitor cranking on the secondary output on my Eee (using ubuntu-eee). At the moment it just clones the other dektop, but I want it to send particular windows on to the second monitor. Any ideas? I've tried editing xorg.conf but it is earily barron.. so the GDM must use other configs, is this right? help!
<paul68> criso on windows fort the moment cs3 and office2007 since I have to run support on it at work
<paul68> that's the main reason that I don't switch completly to linux just yet
<criso> paul68, do you need cs3 for any professional print work?
<joebob777as7> paul68, same for me with cs3 and lightroom unfortunately but luckily I can run them both in a vm with VirtualBox
<criso> I'd go ahead and try to learn gimp and try to use (ugh) openoffice
<joebob777as7> don't bother with gimp there is no alternative to photoshop CS3
<criso> also look into crossover or bordeauxgroup.com
<criso> joebob777as7, are you sure?
<paul68> Well the cs3 I mainly use for creating pdf's since I'm not familiar with a program that does this under linux
<criso> the main objection I've heard is cmyk in gimp
<joebob777as7> closest would be pixel criso
<outbackwifi> subdolus: try xinerama
<paul68> but use from time to time photoshop and illustrater to
<joebob777as7> paul68, good illustrator alternative would be inkscape
<criso> I didn't even know cs3 was good for making pdfs..
<joebob777as7> criso, in combo with acrobat pro there is no competition
<paul68> criso in the complete cs3 pqckage you have adobe acrobat professional who does this perfectly
<joebob777as7> I've never found a linux app that can do as good with compression and whites as acrobat pro
<criso> yes but what does cs3 do specifically for pdf?
<criso> I have acrobat
<joebob777as7> I'm talking 20 page forms in under 100KB!
<criso> ah...
<vinka> hey: i'm having a problem using evolution with my school imap server. everything seems to work fine in a send/receive, but no mail appears in the inbox
<paul68> it was in the package of cs3 cracked
<joebob777as7> Can someone help me get my nvidia working? Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1218767 and tail of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1218768
<paul68> ofcourse because it's to expensive to buy it
<joebob777as7> I start gdm and I get the errors: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module (EE) Screen(s) found, but non have a usable configuration
<jamesish> subdolus: it's an xorg configuration flag. I forget what it's called but googling around for linux dual monitors'll reveal all.
<criso> paul68, try cegeda/crossover/bordeauxgroup.com
<Flannel> !dualhead | subdolus
<ubottu> subdolus: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<vinka> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<criso> paul68, they are better versions of wine
<Flannel> paul68: try wine first.  A lot of the stuff that works in the others will work in wine.
<paul68> ok thanks criso and flannel bbl
<vinka> hey, can anyone help me with setting up evolution?
<criso> vinka, wizard didn't do it?
<jamesish> vinka: what's the issue? Email clients tend to be pretty self-explanatory.
<overrider> can anyone recommend a really good personal finance / accounting sofftware i can run under apache php on my local machine? something like gnucash for the web. thanks
<vinka> criso, jamesish - i think i have it set up correctly. nothing complains during a send/receive, i just don't get any mail in my inbox (there's mail on the server)
<bullgard4> What fonts are collected in /usr/share/consolefonts?
<joebob777as7> overrider, yes there is nolapro
<jamesish> If you don't get mail, then it's not set up correctly or your mail server is hosed. Which do you think it is?
<criso> vinka, I'm thinking there is a way to see the "debug output" of send/receive
<criso> to see if it's the server's fault or what
<criso> but I dont remember off hand
<bullgard4> packages.ubuntu.com does not find 'setfonds'. What is the Ubuntu replacement for 'setfonds'?
<jamesish> setfonds isn't a package.
<jamesish> ptfonds ubuntu
<jamesish> Um
<jamesish> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=ey1&q=setfonds+linux&btnG=Search
<jamesish> There.
<FloodBot1> jamesish: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daremonai> My ubuntu's crashing, and when it loads again, it sometimes tells me "Kernel panic, wait to kill init!" (or something like that) kernel version is 2.6.24-19-generic
<foo> uh, removing firefox also wants to remove firefox firefox-gnome-support gnome-user-guide ubufox ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-docs yelp
<foo> right?
<foo> I don't think I want to remove all of those
<dr_willis> foo why are you removing firefox anyway?
<criso> ok
<criso> just tell it to install all the ones it wants to remove
<criso> in aptitude just type 'i' over those ones
<joebob777as7> Can someone help me get my nvidia working? Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1218767 and tail of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.ca/1218768  I start gdm and I get the errors: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module (EE) Screen(s) found, but non have a usable configuration
<foo> dr_willis: I want to install version 3, and I think I Just download, untar, then run ./firefox
<bustaplz> and cups-pdf experts?
<dr_willis> foo,  what release of ubuntu you using? version 3 is  in the current repos.
<bustaplz> any**
<criso> firstly you dont need to uninstall that package
<criso> or you could pipe dpkg -L firefox into xargs with rm :)
<dr_willis> It would be 'best' if installing manually - to install it for a specific user..  i guessing..
<vinka> criso, do you know how?
<Flannel> criso: Thatd.... be bad.  Please don't suggest things like that here.  Ever.
<criso> vinka, I'm looking but I didnt have pop3 set up atm
<criso> Flannel, bad?
<marcustomized> joebobjoebob, i tried writing you a new xorg.conf here http://pastebin.ca/1218782
<foo> dr_willis: I'm on lenny/sid according to debian_version. My source files say gutsy, hmm
<marcustomized> backup your current one and try it out
<Flannel> foo: lsb_release -a
<jamesish> joebob777as7: did you try out things like this ﻿(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module
<criso> foo, type dpkg -l firefox
<jamesish> Jeez, my pasting sucks today
<foo> criso: that's version 2, not what we're looking for, I don't think
<jamesish> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213409 things like this, joebob777as7
<foo> Flannel: thanks, what does lsb stand for>?
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Flannel> foo: linux standard base
<foo> dr_willis: gutsy
<foo> Flannel: thanks
<vinka> criso: when the send/receive window come up, it seems to be ok. also, i'm using imap
<dr_willis> foo,  you may want to upgrade to hardy, I think there was a FF3 packages for  gutsy - but i dont know for sure.
<criso> vinka, ah..
<dr_willis> !info firefox gutsy
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.17+1nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 (gutsy), package size 8991 kB, installed size 26092 kB
<Flannel> foo: gutsy has FF3 beta4 in -backports.  If you wanted to do it yourself, follow the instructions on that firefox new version wiki page.
<vinka> criso: ah?
<criso> vinka,  you could wireshark it heh
<criso> I don't know what imap does but it should give a count of messages on the server
<vinka> criso, yeah, then i'll just parse the packets in my head, right?
<foo> dr_willis: hm, I'm debating making the move... a little afraid because if this breaks I really don't have the time to fix it / reinstall. Should I just use v2 until I have some time? Or should I upgrade to hardy?
<codecowboy> i just deleted a folder by accident from an ntfs formatted drive attached via usb. whats the the best way to try and recover the files?
<criso> wireshark can parse imap I think
<bustaplz> I'm trying to change the output location of cups-pdf but if I change it from anything but default it stops working completely!
<dr_willis> foo,  next release is due out in like 30 days also. :)
<vinka> criso: this seems like a non-ideal troubleshooting stage
<overrider> joebob777as7, thanks, nolapro looks like a great piece of software. issue is only, it is way too complex for my needs. i would use nolapro for running a small business or so, but for personal home finance, its too much. id love something like grisbi,gnucash or homebank but as an online version. badger is online, but really buggy and not under development for over a year. any other suggestions?
<Flannel> foo: You can install v3 locally.  Its really easy.  Or stick with v2.
<jamesish> bustaplz: I imagine man cups-pdf or cups-pdf --help will assist some.
<foo> dr_willis: hm, I'll just wait
<Flannel> foo: Nothing wrong with version 2, that's for sure.
<foo> Flannel: yeah, I grabbed the source, unzipped... ran ./firefox ... voila
<criso> the problem is that imap can do weird things with archiving messages on the server
<joebob777as7> overrider, why online?
<bustaplz> I know how to edit and what syntax to use but I cannot make it change
<nik_> hi, i am having trouble with DLing patchs for WoW. getting Error #125...anyone know anything about that?
<jamesish> overrider: try lessaccounting.com -- it's pretty awesome.
<dr_willis> foo,  that wasent really 'source' :) but we get the idea
<Flannel> foo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  make sure you didnt miss anything.
<foo> dr_willis: ha, that's true, I guess it isn't
<bustaplz> if I set it back to ${HOME}/PDF it works fine again, but I want it to go to /home/me/Desktop/Share/PDF, if I try this or ${HOME}/Desktop/Share/PDF it stops functioning
<bustaplz> am I mistyping something?
<jamesish> bustaplz: use a symlink.
<overrider> joebob777as7, dunno, im just looking for something online so i can easily switch platforms and os, have my wife who uses windows use it also and so on. also, my calendar and taskmanager, projectmanager is online, so naturally id like my finance app to be online, even if its in my local lan
<overrider> jamesish, ill try, thanks. but i think its hosted only
<bustaplz> hmmm
<hml> is there an easy way in ubuntu to get BadRAM module, or do I have to follow the insturctionss at help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM ?
<bustaplz> Could you tell me how to create on for those directories?
<bustaplz> I never even considered that!
<joebob777as7> overrider, do you have a window or linux server on your lan?
<nik_> has anyone got the patches for WoW to work?
<overrider> joebob777as7, yeah
<msh> I have installed firestarter and I want it to start on each startup how do I do that?
<jamesish> bustaplz: man ln, paying attention to the ln -s option. OR right click in Nautilus and choose "create shortcut" or whatever it's called.
<Daft_Punk> say you have a theme you like in emerald but it doesnt use "shade" feature, how can you enable it on that theme?
<joebob777as7> overrider, you can run it on that and just use nomachine, x forwarding, or rdp (terminal services)
<bustaplz> haha doing this through ssh so no easy button for me
<joebob777as7> it as in gnucash
<bustaplz> going to go investigate, thank you
<enzotib_> msh: it is the default for the backend, the frontend is started from the menu
<overrider> joebob777as7, could :-)
<jamesish> bustaplz: use ssh -Y then open nautilus.
<joebob777as7> jamesish, yeah been through that but it doesn't fix my nvidia issue it just sticks me back to using vesa...
<marcustomized> joebob777as7, i tried writing you a new xorg.conf here http://pastebin.ca/1218782
<_coredump_> moinsen
<bustaplz> i'm actually on putty, so that won't work will it?
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, thx I'll teset it out
<msh> enzotib: so it means its started on each startup?
<Hern> zdravim vsechny
<jamesish> bustaplz: never underestimate X's powers. But ln -s is really what you should use. Surprised you're comfortable using ssh but not ln -s. Putty has some built in X windows stuff, but you'll need to read up on it; naturally, you can't pass in the -Y flag on startup. Try installing cygwin, though, then you can.
<dr_willis> bustaplz,  with xming, you can x forward x apps to the windows desktop. :)
<enzotib_> msh: yep, check with pgrep firestarter
<bustaplz> it's been a while since I've done the linux thing so i've forgotten some commands
<marcustomized> joebob, u may need to adjust the horizontal sync rate i suggested because I pretty much guessed
<msh> enzotib :ok :)
<bustaplz> i'll look into xming and cygwin
<jamesish> bustaplz: makes sense :) With a little time, it'll all come flooding back like some kind of unstoppable nightmare which will haunt your days and nights.
<bustaplz> sounds interesting
<dr_willis> bustaplz,  cygwin is a bit out of date i think.. xming is handy.. :)
<bustaplz> I've been doing this all day
<bustaplz> i love it
<bustaplz> okay
<bustaplz> is it just a client like putty?
<DaveKong> what is the difference between joining through freenode vs ubuntu servers and oftc vs debian servers?
<dr_willis> bustaplz,  its a X server for windows.
<dr_willis> bustaplz,  it can work with putty
<bustaplz> haha you're going to have me up all night
<Daft_Punk> say you have a theme you like in emerald but it doesnt use "shade" feature, how can you enable it on that theme?
<bustaplz> i imagine I have to be running X running to use something like Xming?
<jamesish> X has to be installed on both machines, but it doesn't have to be running on both, only on the local machine.
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, same errors... :(
<marcustomized> damn
<marcustomized> have u tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers through the restricted drivers manager?
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, i'm going to try to install nvidia-glx-173 see if that makes a difference
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, that's how I have 177 installed now
<marcustomized> alright, go for it
<simon49> to hack venerable # sikelo
<bove> can the default ubuntu network manager be used from a console?
<hosstest> is there anyway I can make it so that I can see folders in List mode and see Hidden files and folders at all times?
<faria> how to kill the process
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, the downloading adn installing driver screen  just sits at 0% and I can't even cancel it...
<marcustomized> joebob, you're getting it directly from nvidia's site or doing something else?
<leanardo_35> ,
<maco> i just got a kernel panic in hardy.  how can i find out what caused it?
<kirdneh> hello
<joebob777as7> that's in the restricted driver download rebooting and going to do it in command line instead
<kirdneh> i have problem
<PeoplesAdvocate> Hello, Im new to this IRC stuff, any basics i should know?
<joebob777as7> kirdneh, that sucks!
<marcustomized> i'd just stay away from the restricted drivers now, and jus compile it from source
<marcustomized> 173.14.12
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, from nvidia site?
<marcustomized> yes
<marcustomized> joebob, http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<marcustomized> make sure the old one from restricted is completely uninstalled
<DaveKong> I installed both ubuntu 32bit and 64bit sharing a /home partition with their own roots but from grub I only see one kernal and can't tell if I am in 64 or 32 or where the other has gone
<DaveKong> if anyone could let me know how to get the other in grub or how the 64bit could have installed 32 please let me know
<velko> PeoplesAdvocate, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC
<marcustomized> also, if u have a 9800gt, or greater, the old drivers wont do
<PeoplesAdvocate> thanks velko
<Terabyte> hey, does ubuntu come with java vm?
<hanak> when i'm on my wireless lan, i can't download above 40K sombody know why?
<joebob777as7> marcustomized, ran envyng and it reinstalled 177 and now all is working thx
<marcustomized> great :)
<stepnoff> Здравствуйте
<maco> i just got a kernel panic in hardy.  how can i find out what caused it?
<maco> !ru | stepnoff
<ubottu> stepnoff: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<PeoplesAdvocate> I have a fujitsu P1120 and I have recently installed xubuntu. It runs real slow compared to my XP on another partition. Specs of the laptop are (256mb RAM, 800MHz Transmeta Crusoe, 30 GIG HD, ATI Mobility Rage 8 mb Video card). Any suggestions?
<Kelen> Hi, all. How to control the volume only left or right with Alsa driver?
<marcustomized> Kelen, what?
<maco> Kelen: right click the volume thing, go to open volume control. unlock PCM or Front (varies by computer) and move the sliders independently
<marcustomized> maco, I want to know how you deciphered that sentence
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<maco> marcustomized: ignored the part where they thought the mixer and the driver were the same thing
<marcustomized> o.O?
<xjohnthomasx> can anyone help me get my videos and mp3's to play on my new ubuntu 8.04? i thought i'd installed all the necessary codecs with ubuntu-restricted.. but i guess not maybe?
<slytherin> has anyone successfully installed IE7 using wine?
<maco> slytherin: ies4linux has ie7
<marcustomized> xjohnthomasx, just install totem with the xine backend
<slytherin> maco: I will check
<maco> slytherin: it looks like ie6 still, but they've got ie6's gui rigged up with ie7's rendering engine
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: i did that.. but how do i know if it's running? it still eff's up
<marcustomized> plays just about everything
<slytherin> maco: is it ﻿ies4linux or ﻿ie4linux?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: how do i switch between -xine and -gstreamer for totem?
<marcustomized> what do u mean, "if it's running"?  Are you not getting audio or something
<Kelen> maco: thanks a lot..
<xjohnthomasx> i get stuttering video.. and no audio.. and rhythmbox doesnt playmp3's either..
<Kelen> maco: i got it.
<maco> slytherin: er...something along those general lines? tatanka i think for the website name
<DaveKong> ok I ran uname -a and it says ubuntu x86_64 ... so that means I am in 64 bit right?
<slytherin> maco: ok, then it is ies4linux
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: i get stuttering video.. no audio.. rhythmnbox doesnt play mp3's either..
<xavierk> How do I make a visudo command that allows me to run a bash script using a variable... such as "nobody ALL=NOPASSWD:/home/my/serpublic_html/cmd.sh ALLOWEDVARS" ??  instead of /cmd.sh *?
<Peddy> can someone please explain the difference between eth0 and wlan0? Thanks.
<marcustomized> totem-xine should automatically use the xine backend, so im guessing u have both totem xine, and totem-gstreamer installed
<marcustomized> if thats possible
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: i do, but where is the totem-xine, or should i uninstall gstreamer?
<xjohnthomasx> why does gstreamer exist, if it messes up and doesnt work?
<slytherin> DaveKong: No, it simply means that your machines architecture is x86_64
<ubbuntu-newbie> @ all im using fiesty fawn ubuntu 7.04 and want to upgrade to gutsy... do i have to download 625 MB???? or is there a quicker way???(less download time)
<marcustomized> keep gstreamer, because I think rhythmbox can only use a gstreamer backend
<marcustomized> uninstall totem xine
<slytherin> marcustomized: xjohnthomasx: totem uses only one backend at a time
<PeoplesAdvocate> vlc player is great!!!
<Ab3L> hello everybody. ciao a tutti. salut à tout le monde...
<maco> Peddy: eth0 = first ethernet device. wlan0 = name of first wireless device with intel wifi, maybe some others
<marcustomized> and install every gstreamer plugin package in synaptic
<DaveKong> slytherin, how do I know if I am running 64 bit?
<ubbuntu-newbie> im using fiesty fawn ubuntu 7.04 and want to upgrade to gutsy... do i have to download 625 MB???? or is there a quicker way???(less download time)
<steve_> i installed postgresql i cant find where it is in the system
<Peddy> maco: so if I want to configure IP masquerading, do I choose eth0 or wlan0 for NAT?
<maco> DaveKong: "uname -a" output says so
<marcustomized> slytherin, my mistake, i dont use ubuntu, just going off of stuff i vaguely remember about Fiesty
<maco> Peddy: depends if you're using wifi or wired. eth0 is your wired one, wlan0 is your wireless
<Peddy> maco: I'm using wireless ;)
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: ok, i uninstalled totem-gstreamer, and then the video seemed to play all right for about 30seconds.. and then it froze, and  totem crashed
<maco> Peddy: then wlan0
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: what kind of vide is it?
<slytherin> DaveKong: no idea
<maco> Peddy: though i've no clue what IP masquerading is
<xjohnthomasx> a movie
<marcustomized> what codec?
<DaveKong> maco,  it says 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP ... x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xjohnthomasx> you mean suffix? it's a mpg
<PeoplesAdvocate> I want to know if the MADWIFI drivers that come with the ubuntu distro supports INJECTION for AIRCRACK already or do I need to install a different version?
<maco> DaveKong: see the 64?
<Kelen> maco: in addition. is it possible for ubuntu to upgrade kernel automatically?
<maco> PeoplesAdvocate: try and see what happens?
<Peddy> maco: IP masquerading is the linux equivalent of Internet Connection Sharing
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: mpg
<DaveKong> maco I see a 64 but not in the kernel name just the part later
<Peddy> maco: so is eth0 not being used at all?
<Peddy> if I use wifi
<maco> Kelen: i dont believe so. that's a big change and requires a reboot. automatic rebooting while you're doing important things isn't my idea of a feature.
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: I don't understand why you are having trouble playing it with totem-gstreamer. Did you install all the gstreamer codecs in repositories?
<slytherin> Peddy: of course not
<mart> Peddy, yes
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: how will i know?
<marcustomized> see, i've always used only one backend for everything, he's mixing them
<maco> DaveKong: yeah, that's the part that tells you. -a is "all" i forget which flag (-r maybe?) tells just the architecture
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: open System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for gstreamer.
<xjohnthomasx> ok, and then what?
<Peddy> thanks maco
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: ok and then what?
<DaveKong> maco, ok thanks... so now I just need to add the location of the root for the 32 bit install to Grub and I can boot either?
<Peddy> slytherin: isn't eth9 a LAN device?
<Peddy> slytherin: eth0*
<marcustomized> xjohn, are all the "bad", "good", and "base" sets installed
<slytherin> Peddy: yes it is.
<kdavey> Hello all
<marcustomized> also the "ugly" set
<Peddy> slytherin: you said 'of course not', was that 'of course it isn't used' or 'of course it isn't not used'?
<Peddy> heh
<maco> DaveKong: /me looks at you funny.  "grub should have been automatically set up"
<mart> it isn't use
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: make sure you have installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, ﻿﻿gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse, ﻿gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, ﻿gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and ﻿gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg. Then make sure you have totem-gstreamer installed.
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: it seems to have at least one of each of those sets.. it doesn't have a few packages from each of those sets, usually with suffix -db or -dc etc.
<slytherin> Peddy: when you are using wifi why would your ethernet card be used?
<Peddy> slytherin: as a LAN device :P
<Peddy> slytherin: for the wlan
<marcustomized> install everything gstreamer, uninstall totem-xine and replace it with totem-gstreamer
<DaveKong> maco well that is why I am confused and why I thought I might not be 64 Grub set up my windows and other installs but does not show the 32 bit ubuntu
<Peddy> slytherin: ok I'll tell you how I got confused
<Zhane> hey
<slytherin> Peddy: No. eth0 is for wired lan, wlano is wireless lan
<Zhane> is there any guide for writing device driver module?
<maco> Zhane: don't waste your money on the book Linux Device Drivers v 3.  it's terribly outdated.
<slytherin> Zhane: for which device do you wish to write driver?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: i had all those things installed before..
<Peddy> slytherin: Firestarter autodetects wlan0 as a 'internet connected network device' , and it autodetects wlan0 as 'local area network device'.
<maco> Zhane: it's also creative-commons licensed and thus available freely online
<Zhane> erm.. RTAI? ucsimm?
<CoderCR> I am trying to get hardware acceleration working with Kubuntu (latest). I have an ATI 9100IGP.
<Zhane> i know how to write basic modules, but have no idea how to make modules share variables
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: um, now it's playing back in blue shades
<xjohnthomasx> like, shades of blue
<slytherin> Peddy: haven't used firestarter for a while.
<marcustomized> hmm
<georgeaf> hey guys, i'm having a prob with wvdial and pppd, anyone interested in helping ?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: and it's again slow and stuttering.. nos ound either..
<Kelen> maco: yep, i know it's a require to reboot while i done some important thing with system.  i just don't know the kernel will be  upgrade automatic or not.
<marcustomized> delete the "/gstreamer" folder in your home folder
<marcustomized> its hidden
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: check in totem preferences if you have messed up hue and saturation settings
<marcustomized> ".gstreamer"
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: it's stuttering too.. i ddnt change nay settings..
<Peddy> slytherin: and when I try to set both internet connected network device and ﻿local area network device as wlan0, it says 'the local and internet connected devices can not be the same'.
<Daremonai> my ubuntu's giving me kernel panics. Also when ubuntu's loaded and everything, sometimes it freezes and the keyboard's caps lock and scroll lock start flashing on and off, if I reset it (hard reset) it gives me kernel panics and doesn't load. but if I press power button to turn it off then on again, it works.
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: xine played it a little better it seems..
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: but still had no audio
<hasten> Hiya
<xjohnthomasx> and crashed after 30 sec
<DaveKong> maco I shared /home, swap, /boot, and /usr/local over the two installs because SAG and forum posts suggested this but gave it it's own "/"
<paul68> hi is there a possibility to move my mails in thunderbird under windows to the mails from thunderbird in ubuntu?
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: I am sure both gstreamer and xine developers will thank you for the file that can reproduce teh crash. :-)
<georgeaf> hey ppl, pppd disconnects automatically for me just after connecting
<ziroday> Daremonai: thats not good. Does it happen on a fresh install? Does it happen right after you start up?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: i deleted .gstream.. now what??
<marcustomized> go into .config
<georgeaf> hey ppl, pppd disconnects automatically for me just after connecting
<marcustomized> and delete the "totem" folder
<kdavey> Anyone else having problems getting Kubuntu 8.10Beta to use resolutions over 800x600 in Virtualbox?
<marcustomized> basically clearing all all the settings
<CoderCR> Could someone help me get hardware acceleration working for my ATI 9100IGP
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: i dont see why. it's just a music video
<ziroday> georgeaf: I presume you are trying to connect a 3G modem?
<georgeaf> no
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: where's the totem folder?
<ziroday> !ati | CoderCR
<ubottu> CoderCR: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<georgeaf> conexant
<maco> DaveKong: /usr/local? well that's a bad idea. if you compile something for 64bit, it won't run on your 32bit system. /boot can also cause a bit of an interesting situation when multibooting...get filled up with all those kernels...and ubuntu expects grub to be installed on the mbr
<georgeaf> i have a licensed linuxant driver
<marcustomized> if i recall, its in your home directory, within the hidden ".config" folder
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: where's the totem folder im supposed to delee?
<mibilub> #list
<maco> DaveKong: probably didn't know to add the other install's lines because of your separate /boot
<maco> DaveKong: so yeah, add them manually and it should be fine
<marcustomized> if it isnt there, check the ".gconf" folders
<ziroday> georgeaf: what are you trying to connect to? What guide are you following? What model modem do oyu have?
<kdavey> Anyone else having problems getting Kubuntu 8.10Beta to use resolutions over 800x600 in Virtualbox?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: totem deleted. now what?
<marcustomized> ok
<ziroday> kdavey: ask in #kubuntu
<marcustomized> close out totem if if it isnt already, then try to play your video again
<georgeaf> i'm trying to connect to my ISP. I'm not following any guide AND my modem is an Intel HDA (on an Acer laptop) which is actually conexant
<hanak> anyone knows why my network speed is so slow
<hanak> on ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: still blue and slow and stuttering with no audio
<leetsauce> hey guys, can i install the 8.10 beta on a machine that already has windows xp? will it update itself to the full version when it's out?
<ziroday> georgeaf: okay, one moment please
<Daremonai> ziroday, it's not a fresh install, i've been running it for months, well, actually i had it since 8.04 was released. It doesn't do it on start up, what it does is it loads GUI and at some point (random times - for me anyway) it does what i described above. And if I reset, on boot it tells me "Kernel Panic" blabla
<georgeaf> ziroday: ok thanks
<marcustomized> xjohn, then I have no idea what the issue is
<ortsvorsteher> hanak, how is your computer connected?
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: you have ideas?
<hanak> ortsvorsteher: wireless
<leetsauce> anyone?
<ziroday> Daremonai: can you see if the issue persists with a fresh install?
<hanak> ortsvorsteher: i dont have speed above 30kb 40kb same wifi card on windows i get 1mb.
<ortsvorsteher> are your near the access point? hanak
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: I never had any problem with any file with gstreamer, not sure why it is not working for you.
<Daremonai> ziroday, I can't do a fresh install now.. am trying to fix it without having to install again.. I have a LOT of services running and stuff :(
<leetsauce> hey guys, can i install the 8.10 beta on a machine that already has windows xp? will it update itself to the full version when it's out?
<ziroday> leetsauce: yes, however the beta is extremely unstable, can destroy your hardware and its not recommend at all.
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: i need to get the videos and mp3s to playback. i had all those files installed. i have a quad core 2.64, nvidia geforce 8400, 3gb ram, and ubuntu 8.04.. what should i do? i made sure the restricted, and the w32codecs, and the gstreamer were installed.. but it's not working..
<leetsauce> so what do you recommend? do i install v8.04 or wait for v8.10 final?
<Daremonai> ziroday, do you know which log file i should check so that i can further diagnoze the problem?
<hanak> leetsauce: yeah
<ziroday> Daremonai: no sorry.
<mart> leetsauce, just install hardy
<ziroday> leetsauce: install 8.04
<DaveKong> maco, ok thanks wish I could fine some more comprehensive stuff on this I read everything I could find over the course of some days
<leetsauce> okay
<leetsauce> anyone here tried installing ubuntu on a toshiba laptop?
<hanak> damn i hate that speed, damn :p
<HNSZ> I have a problem installing linux on a toshiba satellite s300. After a while the screen will scramble. It happens before any of the installation steps.
<maco> DaveKong: look for grub.conf on google. it's called that in lots of distros.
<hanak> leetsauce: yeah I before but quite long time
<marcustomized> xjohn, seek out and delete all gstreamer/totem settings hidden in your home folder
<HNSZ> leetsauce: yes me
<marcustomized> delete the ".xine" folder too
<xjohnthomasx> marcustomized: where would all those be?
<leetsauce> cool, is it possible to dual boot?
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: please paste output of command - dpkg -l gstreamer0.10* - in pastebin
<marcustomized> within your home folder
<leetsauce> and should i get the 23bit version or 64bit?
<leetsauce> 32*bit
<hanak> Why not, its just your bootsector no?
<marcustomized> scattered in everything that starts with a "."
<hanak> If you install windows first then linux.
<slytherin> leetsauce: why do you think it won't be possible to do dual boot?
<hanak> he will make dualboot
<mart> i'm using dual boot right now
<slytherin> leetsauce: and 32 or 64 bit depends on your processor
<leetsauce> slytherin: just asking :D
<mart> no problem at all
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: http://pastebin.com/m8585952
<ziroday> leetsauce: yes, and deciding between those is up to you. Some apps don't run on 32bit whilst 64bit can be faster and can use more then 3.5GB ram
<mart> my machine is 64, but i install 32
<leetsauce> i have a 64bit processor, but i heard there aren't much programs for 64bit
<DaveKong> maco: alright and I will just have to keep a careful eye on what I put in usr/local for /home I am following the advice of using different user logins to keep things seperate on the same partition
<mart> 64bit is hard to find right soft
<leetsauce> i just need basic functionality though, no games or anything..
<mart> not all are supported
<kdavey> yea give it another 2 or 3 years and 64bit will be king
<mart> then just wait till that time to come
<georgeaf> ziroday: can i somehow log what happens in windows and then do the same in linux ?
<Daremonai> s
<leetsauce> is there a significant speed difference between 32bit and 64bit? is it noticeable?
<slytherin> leetsauce: you won't have luck with flash on 64 bit.
<r_a_j_e> is it ok to install 386 ubuntu on 64 bit processor?
<georgeaf> ziroday: i mean like the init string and all these
<Daremonai> ziroday, in /var/log/syslog: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found. - does that matter?
<maco> DaveKong: that's safe for /home for /usr/local ...when you compile, use --prefix=/usr/local/64 or /usr/local/32 (create those directories) to keep things separate
<ziroday> georgeaf: no, as in windows those logs aren't displayed
<DaveKong> maco ok thanks a lot for all your help
<mart> it will make things complicated
<mart> unless ur running server
<maco> DaveKong: honestly, desktop system.... / /home & swap are all ya need.  servers separate /var to keep DOS attacks from flooding their entire / and killing it all. unlikely you need that on a desktop system
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: did you see that? http://pastebin.com/m8585952
<ziroday> Daremonai: don't think so, but I am not an expert on the matter. You may want to file a bug
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: yes, you have all the necessary plugins installed.
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: my playback is stuttering, slow, no audio, and blue in totem!
<Daremonai> ziroday, mmm okay
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: is the file available somewhere for download?
<xjohnthomasx> no, it's any mpeg
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: then something else is wrong.
<DaveKong> maco ok
<Computech> hello,k does somebody know how to format a hadrisk with ubuntu???
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: please help.. im at your direction
<leetsauce> can i burn the iso to a dvd?
<mart> computech, use gparted
<slytherin> leetsauce: there are DVD iso available for download as well.
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: let me think
<Daft_Punk_> you guys i need some MAJOR help. I was on my laptop and under CCSM i went to general settings, and opacify windows and set it to any and 0 by accident, now i cant see nothing!!! :( plz help
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: pm me?
<Computech> mart, is that a programm with a gui?
<mart> yes
<smidge> lol
<leetsauce> where is the DVD iso?
<Computech> ok :)
<neo_chan> hello everyone, which of backup tools is best?
<mart> computech, r u looking for command?
<georgeaf> anyone interested in my dialup prob ? :( i'm dying here
<Computech> mart, no
<kdavey> neo:  that depends totally on what you need out of your backup solution
<dajero> mm I made quite a grave error on my dad's computer. I configured mount options by right clicking on a mounted partitions but now it won't mount anymore as I entered "/media/something" as its mount point
<mart> neo_chan, use simple_backup
<dajero> now I cannot figure out how to undo that
<Computech> mart, im actually looking for one (i prefer gui) that is already installed in the live cd
<slytherin> georgeaf: stop using internal modems. :-P
<mart> oh, it's already on live cd
<neo_chan> I need to backup some of data such as photo.
<georgeaf> slytherin: it's a laptop
<mart> computech, just go to system > administrator
<Computech> :o
<Daft_Punk_> you guys i need some MAJOR help. I was on my laptop and under CCSM i went to general settings, and opacify windows and set it to any and 0 by accident, now i cant see nothing!!! :( plz help
<Computech> mart, and then?
<smidge> hold your horses man i am looking it up
<mart> computech, there u'll see partition manager
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: what do you think
<marcustomized> Daft Punk, can u open a terminal?
<mart> partition editor*
<Daft_Punk_> no
<ziroday> georgeaf: sorry I forgot about you. Try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Daft_Punk_> marcustomized, no i can go into safe boot tho
<smidge> Daft_Punk do you have a boot cd?
<Daft_Punk_> smidge, yes i do
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: which graphics card are you using?
<Computech> mart, i dont see a partition manager :o
<smidge> no worries yo not need it
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: nvidia geforce 8400
<mart> i mean partition editor
<marcustomized> if u do that, I wont be able to walk u through it...
<georgeaf> ok one sec
<smidge> you can get a console with control-alt-f1
<marcustomized> can u open a file manager?
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: (it's an hp pavilion elite m9150f
<Daft_Punk_> marcustomized, are you talking to me? i am on another computer right now... my laptop i cant see anything, how else can i type to u :p
<Computech> mart, can you make a screenshot, i got the dutch ubuntu so i cant really find it :S
<mart> neo_chan, simple backup can do all the basic and advance backup
<leetsauce> where is the DVD ISO for ubuntu?
<Computech> mart, and also it looks like in synaptic that gparted isn't installed at the moment
<smidge> Daft_Punk_: use control-alt-F1 to get a console up
<Daft_Punk_> smidge, i cant get a console because i cant see anything at all, just my background image
<slytherin> Daft_Punk: Use Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to console and use this command - rm -rf ~/.compiz. Come back to GUI with Ctrl + Alt + F7, see if it helps
<smidge> yes
<slytherin> leetsauce: wait
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: should i just try using all xine stuff instead of gstreamer?
<smidge> this is seperate to the gu
<smidge> gui
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: what's the difference between them?
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, will that ruin my compiz settings at all?
<smidge> nope it will take you out of x-windows temporarily
<mart> computech, one sec
<slytherin> Daft_Punkyes
<Computech> mart, ok :)
<georgeaf> i think i'll try another dialer
<georgeaf> instead of wvdial
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: do you think it might be problem with video card? But that still doesn't explain why there is no audio.
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: no, no prob with video or audio card..
<mart> computech, press alt+f2
<Computech> ye
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: it's definitely something to do with the software
<mart> then type "gksu gparted"
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: sorry, I meant video card driver
<mart> without quote
<marcustomized> Daft Punk, run slytherin's command
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, it did not work
<mart> u gotta be a root
<Computech> mart, no sudo?
<mart> no
<mart> gksu gparted
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: i dont think so. when i used xine totem, it seemed to play back ok, but then crashed after 30 secones..
<Peddy> Can someone please help me with configuring IP Masquerading?
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, it said it removed that folder but i go back to desktop and its still the same
<smidge> Daft_punk_ wait one i am getting you the command you need
<georgeaf> hey ain't all dialers use pppd ???
 * Daft_Punk_ cries, i think i just ruined compiz settings for no reaosn :(
<marcustomized> Daft Punk, 'Ctrl + Alt + Backspace' to restart X
<leetsauce> how is the dual core support on ubuntu?
<Daft_Punk_> marcustomized, ok
<georgeaf> all dialers use pppd right ?
<Computech> mart, it begins loading for about10 sec and then stops :o, by the way, this is a installed ubuntu, maybe thats why it doesn't work here?, does it only work if you run a live cd?
<ziroday> leetsauce: great.
<slytherin> Daft_Punk_: what marcustomized said
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, yeah i did it im checking now
<leetsauce> good :)
<leetsauce> can anyone find me the dvd iso link... i cant find it on the website
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: I am out of ideas. Please file a bug.
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, marcustomized same thing... all windows are still opacify, i cant see nothing
<mart> computech, go to command then run"sudo apt-get install gparted"
<smidge> that is because it is configured through the gconf backend
<mart> without quote, see if it's already installed
<slytherin> Daft_Punk_: obviously your GUI didn't start. Otherwise you wouldn't be here. I suggest you close down all the programs and then restart machine
<Computech> mart, is that possible on a live cd to? or is it installed on a live cd by default?
<Daft_Punk_> slytherin, again, i am working on my laptop issue, i am on a desktop right now
<mart> computech, it's available on live cd but not installed
<marcustomized> slytherin, are the compiz settings stored somewhere else?
<mart> what do u have now?
<Computech> mart, i just go try something, be right back
<slytherin> leetsauce: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.1/release/
<slytherin> marcustomized: AFAIK, no
<smidge> DAFTPUNK: gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz/plugins/opacify/screen0/options/active_opacity 100 --type integer
<crd1b> smidge: that's not what he set
<marcustomized> gconf is so retarded
<crd1b> he misspelled "opacity windows" in his original post
<slytherin> maco: ies4linux doesn't have IE7
<crd1b> Daft_Punk_: just start metacity or boot into the Failsafe GNOME session from the login screen if you don't know how
<Peddy> Can someone please help me with configuring NAT?
<crd1b> then you can fix that setting in CCSM at your leisure
<Daft_Punk_> ok. my LAPTOP has this problem (i am on desktop right now). i was in CCSM and went to General settings and was in opacity settings, and added a new value so that ALL windows (any) are set at 0 opacity, which means i can see absolutely nothing except my desktop wallpaper...
<Daft_Punk_> i dont care if i have to redo my entire compiz settings, how can i reset it all
<crd1b> Daft_Punk_: yes, so log out, then select the "Failsafe GNOME" session at the login screen
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, then what?
<crd1b> then you will be able to fix that setting in CCSM
<crd1b> as the failsafe session will not start compiz
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, ok give me a second its rebooting now
<maco> slytherin: look around the site, there's a version on there that does.
<maco> slytherin: it might be ies4linux beta
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, i am just panicky cuz it took me 1 week to get my laptop the way it was :( before i broked it
<kdavey> backups are good....
<marcustomized> 1 week to set up compiz?!
<Daremonai> usb 1-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<Daremonai> what is that?
<slytherin> maco: found it
<Daft_Punk_> marcustomized, no, 1 week to setup EVERYTHING including, finding all the theme files and creating custom icons
<marcustomized> custom icons,... delicious
<kdavey> errno 71 is a protocol error
<Daremonai> kdavey, meaning?
<kdavey> heh heh...  hell if I know.  but thats what errno 71 is
<jitu3485> is there a way to revert back if I update my hardy with unstable repositories and then back to stable repository?
<marcustomized> now i feel like listening to Daft Punk's Discovery album.  Thank you internet stranger.  You've made my day that much sweeter.
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, that worked... now im upset that _someone_ told me to delete ~/.compiz
<ziroday> jitu3485: so you upgraded to 8.10 and now want to go back to 8.04?
<crd1b> Daft_Punk_: there are no settings in ~/.compiz
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, what is in there?
<slytherin> jitu3485: no there is no way to revert back
<crd1b> Daft_Punk_: compiled plugins and some session information
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, i had lots of compiled plugins :(
<smidge> sometimes compiz can be configured to run with that file as settings, but in ubuntu it uses gconf
<jitu3485> ziroday, i still have  8.04 updated it with unstable repo and want revert back to stable one removing everything installed by unstable ones
<mart> anyone got compiz run with wow?
<slytherin> jitu3485: it is not possible.
<jitu3485> ok
<mart> noone?
<Daft_Punk_> gconftool-2 -s /apps/compiz/plugins/opacify/screen0/options/active_opacity 100 --type integer
<Daft_Punk_> how do i undo that command i did?
<jitu3485> thanks for responses
<zielony> hallo
<crd1b> Daft_Punk_: it didn't do any damage as that is the default value
<Daft_Punk_> crd1b, wow what a scare that was lol, thanks for helping me +1 karma
<smidge> sudo rm -rf /
<Daft_Punk_> smidge, y would u say that?
<zielony>  is my first time in chat
<marcustomized> cuz he's a dick
<smidge> end it now :p
<Daft_Punk_> ya hes a dick...
<MAdWizard`> Huh??
<marcustomized> madwizard, why are you so mad :(
<MAdWizard`> I am MAd as in CrAzY
<marcustomized> o, that kinda mad.... lame.
<mart> what?
<MAdWizard`> And I got the Doc and pills to prove it
<marcustomized> sweet
<slytherin> maco: the ies4linux I downloaded can install IE 7, it was just an davanced option.
<marcustomized> sharing is caring
<MAdWizard`> Ok I am very new Ubuntu, and it has been over 15 years since I got fed up with redhat and linux.
<mart> madwizard, aren't they still linux?
<mart> i don't see the big differences
<MAdWizard`> Now what I would like to do at this point in install the chipset drivers for my motherboard, already downloaded them.
<bullgard4> What fonts are collected in /usr/share/consolefonts?
<aion> hello everyone, could someone please tell me why i have "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version" when I am trying to install ati drivers from their server on ubuntu 8.10 b?
<maco> slytherin: ah ok
<Peddy> Can someone please help me with configuring NAT?
<MAdWizard`> mart I am test/trying out Ubuntu linux to see if I like it to run as a server for my home network
<marcustomized> chipset drivers?!
<mart> oh i see.
<ziroday> MAdWizard`: you shouldn't need to install any chipset drivers. They are already there for you.
<mart> i think centos would be better for server
<MAdWizard`> ziAck
<mart> madwizard, but home server, i have no ideas
<MAdWizard`> Ack, this is not like mIRC
<mart> madwizard, this is crazy
<Terabyte> Hey how can I install xlib-dev package in ubuntu?
<marcustomized> pure debian is pretty good for servers
<ziroday> Terabyte: sudo apt-get install xlib-dev
<rski> Terabyte: sudo apt-get install xlib-dev in a terminal
<marcustomized> and slackware
<MAdWizard`> ok Ziroday the motherboard and CPU are 64 bit, and Ubuntu installed as a 32 bit.
<Terabyte> tried that....
<Terabyte> but it doesn't work
<rski> why
<chook1> ubuntu-fr
<Terabyte> "E: Couldn't ind package xlib-dev
<slytherin> MAdWizard`: Are you sure Redhat and linux existed 15 years ago?
<chook1> join ubuntu-fr
<chook1> hmm
<smidge> lol
<MAdWizard`> slytherin, Oh yes I'm sure I still have the book and CDs
<mart> slytherin, now that u mentioned it
<Terabyte> dski: "E: Couldn't find package xlib-dev" sorry
<ziroday> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mart> oh yea,
<Terabyte> gah!, rski* sorry :P
<rski> Terabyte: isnt it xlibs-dev ?
<rski> or something
<Terabyte> oh ok, i'm reading off a forum
<rski> im sure it's just  a typ-o
<chook1> #join ubuntu-fr
<saurabh> where are ip address settings stored other than /etc/network/interfaces ?
<ziroday> chook1: its /join #ubuntu-fr
<slytherin> MAdWizard`: redhat was founded in 1995. :-P
<chook1> ahh ok thx ziroday
<Terabyte> ok thanks
<smidge> zomg 12 years as opposed to 15 !!!!1
<davidryder> yo!!
<MAdWizard`> sly hang on
<rski> abooooooo
<davidryder> i'm surprised this room is normally busy
<ziroday> davidryder: this room is busy, if you would just like to chat you can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<plouffe> how can I edit the bootmanager?
<crazy_bus> is there any easy way to use two programs with a webcam at once?  Will I have to compile vloopback?  As I tried that but modprobe can't find it
<marcustomized> editing the file at "/boot/grub/menu.lst"
<davidryder> ziroday:  i'm watching to help, but i want to chat at the same time
<ziroday> plouffe: by editing the file /boot/grub/menu.lst Makse sure you know what you are doing as you can render your system unbootable
<MAdWizard`> sly found the CDs but not the book, on 10 years ago
<MAdWizard`> seams like 15 though
<maniheer> so pastebin it and let us make sure
<ziroday> davidryder: then join both channels :)
<plouffe> Thanks
<MAdWizard`> Now back to todays issues, the 64 bit drivers
<rski> what about them
<slytherin> crazy_bus: what two programs do you want to use?
<MAdWizard`> This motherbaord has a nVidia chipset, and yes nVidia wrote drivers for linux
<marcustomized> MAdWizard, you dont really need drivers for anything besides graphics cards and obscure sound cards
<plouffe> ziroday, I just checked that file (menu.lst). Apparently it is not being used. How can I make sure that the menu.lst on this partition is used and not another?
<marcustomized> if u intend on jus using ubuntu as a headless server, u can use the "vesa" driver or the "nv" driver
<crazy_bus> slytherin: cheese to record the video and either skype or ekiga
<ziroday> plouffe: what do you mean its not being used? Is the file empty?
<MAdWizard`> marcus, reading through the tons of stuff it told me to get full use of the AMD Atrhalon dual core, I need the 64 bit drivers
<plouffe> No the entries are different, It must be using hte menu.lst from another partition
<crazy_bus> slytherin: as I can't find a program which will record a received webcam conversation on the other end
<Datenshi33> Hi there
<rski> MAdWizard`: you really should install 64bit ubuntu instead, less hasstle
<slytherin> plouffe: why do you think that file is not being used?
<MAdWizard`> rski, is that a driverset or OS?
<rski> MAdWizard`: also you really don't gain much upgrading to 64bit
<ziroday> plouffe: are you running multiple linux distro's?
<plouffe> ziroday, I did a test install on another partition, but I am not using that partition anymore. So I need to make sure it's using this partition's boot files before I delete the other partition
<marcustomized> 64 bit drivers will b preinstalled as well if u use the 64bit ubuntu disc
<rski> MAdWizard`: you have 32bit ubuntu installed from a 32bit ubuntu cd there is also a 64bit ubuntu install cd with 64bit ubuntu
<ziroday> !grub > plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<MAdWizard`> Ok I used a XP Ubuntu installer
<slytherin> crazy_bus: cheese used gstreamer as backend. So if gstreamer doesn't lock the webcam you should be able to use it with skype or ekiga.
<Maber> how do i add a user which only has access over the network but cannot login to the desktop?
<ziroday> plouffe: those links will help you
<MAdWizard`> I could not get the CDs I burned to install
<ziroday> Maber: what would that user be doing?
<plouffe> ok thanks
<marcustomized> Maber, I don't think you can do that
<Maber> he shall have specific access to some folders
<putra_k> generatioan_sky
<ziroday> marcustomized: its linux, you can do everything.
<marcustomized> :O
<mart> maber, do u mean to access ssh but not running xserver?
<ziroday> Maber: so he can't login? what do you mean by that specifically?
<marcustomized> okay, do tell, cuz i'd like to know
<crazy_bus> slytherin: so if I load cheese first it should work?  Or does gstreamer need a option to not lock the webcam
<MAdWizard`> ok how can I find out what version and bit set on Ubuntu I am using??
<slytherin> crazy_bus: no idea. never experimented this.
<MAdWizard`> of Ubuntu
<MAdWizard`> sheesh
<marcustomized> MadWizard, which disk did u download?
<rski> MAdWizard`: lsb -a i think
<slytherin> ﻿Maber: I suppose you don't want the use to be part of GDM group. But I am not sure.
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<rski> ah
<MAdWizard`> marcus, I used a windows XP installer it did tell what version I was getting
<davidryder> i have a question... i have a usb mp3 player... any ideas what to use to detect it or use it?
<rski> davidryder: plug it in?
<davidryder> it isnt' detected automatically from what i can tell
<rski> um ok
<rski> might wanna try rockbox
<MAdWizard`> not lsb -a for the version
<ziroday> davidryder: does it appear as just a normal usb driver?
<ziroday> *drive
<mart> davidryder, u have to mount it
<davidryder> ziroday: it isn't mounting automatically
<slytherin> davidryder: what player is it?
<mart> does it show up in nautilus?
<davidryder> mart: no... i am looking at /dev but i am not sure which it is
<Maber> e.g.: i have an ubuntu server. this server has two network shares (smb) user1 and user2. i want to create user1 with read/write access to user1 dir but not user2 to write in user1 dir. but this users shall not be permitted to login to the desktop, because they dont need a home directory etc
<MAdWizard`> marcus I used Wubildr to install Ubuntu
<mart> but does it show as folder in /media?
<slytherin> davidryder: you didn't tell us which player is it
<davidryder> mart: the only thing that i don't recognize in /media is tdm
<Cow_Dstro_fs> ghgh
<davidryder> but it's contents is empty
<zer0_> hi2
<rski> hi3
<mart> so that's not ur mp3...
<mart> then u have to mount it
<zer0_> discuss  ubuntu here??can i?
<davidryder> yes zer0_ :D
<alkaliv2> I updated my Bios and now bios will not boot.  Am I as bad off as I think I am?
<ziroday> alkaliv2: yes.
<zer0_> gud..i looking for ubuntu fix solution
<davidryder> alkaliv2: do you have a removable eprom on your mobo?
<davidryder> zer0_:  what's the problem?
<alkaliv2> davidryder, I don't believe so
<zer0_> let me tell u my story
<erUSUL> alkaliv2: probably yes... does your mobo has a backup bios (dual bios or something like that)
<davidryder> alkaliv2: i did the same thing and asus sent me a replacement eprom, it was just replacing a chip. if your bios chip is removeable you will have to get a new mobo
<paul68> is there a good program that I can use to do a full system backup and be able to restore a complete system when needed?
<davidryder> isn't*
<bazhang> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<davidryder> nice!
<zer0_> i installed ubuntu with wubi installer on local disk D(/ntfs/8gb)..i enable nvidia driver n i got problem
<alkaliv2> erUSUL, if by some miracle it did, where would I look for that?
<slytherin> davidryder: does your player support MTP mode. Check if it is in MTP mode instead of usb mass storage mode.
<erUSUL> alkaliv2: mobo manual ?
<kwtm> how come my vim doesn't show coloured syntax highlighting?  Is there some setting I need to set?
<simon49> #sikelo
<simon49> #sikelo
<paul68> which from these backup programs are newby proof
<simon49> #sikelo
<FloodBot1> simon49: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alkaliv2> erUSUL, I guess that was a foolish question.  Sorry
<simon49> #sikelo
<erUSUL> kwtm: yep by i do not remember it right now
<Naamakauhu> Hey, I'm installing ubuntu atm. Just wondering if I'd like to keep my windows and install ubuntu for the 50gb free space am I supposed to create a partition and choose Primary or Logical and beginning or end? Dont take me wrong, I'm just pretty new with this stuff
<simon49> #sikelo
<davidryder> zer0_: everyone has different experiences with wubi but mine was not good. i ended up uninstalling it and creating a dual-boot system. because it's a virtual environment and it's also a new project disk reliability is low
<bazhang> simon49, please stop
<simon49> #sikelo
<erUSUL> !ops | simon49
<ubottu> simon49: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Symmetria> hrm
<slytherin> kwtm: do you have vim-full installed? After that you need to add option 'syntax on' to ~/.vimrc file
<Symmetria> is there a live cd version of ubuntu anywhere?
<simon49> #sikelo
<davidryder> slytherin: i don't think it has that support... it's actually a phone
<kwtm> erUSUL: Thanks for the hint; at least I know.  Remember if it was some config file?
<kwtm> slytherin: Thanks!  WIll try.
<slytherin> davidryder: which phone?
<erUSUL> Symmetria: the default desktop iso is livecd
<zer0_> i cant install with live cd..eroor with initramfs
<Symmetria> er, oh, didnt know that, will go pull that
<davidryder> slytherin: but in windows in rhapsody it detects it... no special software needed. although i did install drivers for it.
<davidryder> Motorola V750
<erUSUL> kwtm: see slytherin response to you
<paul68> which from these backup programs is newby proof
<lee_> snrn
<lee_> djqtskdy
<lee_> gksrmfdl dkscuwudy
<lee_> gksrmfdl dkscuwjdy bb
<kwtm> erUSUL: I did see; am trying.  Thx!
<davidryder> paul68: there is a way to tar your /home folder. no special software needed. if you have to reinstall you can just restore your /home folder and whatever packages you installed and it will be back to normal
<pengo> why does the Stopmotion application suck so much?
<davidryder> paul68: there is no registry in linux so it's just a matter of backing up settings files
<mart> paul68, i'd recommend using simplebackup
<smidge> pengo: great question
<mart> it's gui, easy to use with hella features
<pengo> smidge: it crashes on me whenever i try to open jpgs
<pengo> and now i am sad.
<pengo> and without my claymation
<davidryder> are most people here on the ubuntuforums?
<davidryder> this damn room moves about as fast as the forum it seems
<Cow_Dstro_fs> #surabay
<mart> man, there's hella people overhere
<jpds> davidryder: #ubuntuforums
<mart> that's why noone reply my thread
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+Motorola_V750?id=2480 davidryder
<davidryder> jpds: i am using pidgin and i don't know how to join new rooms
<alkaliv2> would clearing the cmos help at all?
<davidryder> i tried /join but nothing happened
<Maber> thanks slytherin, i think it was the gdm group, i will try it :)
<paul68> thanks davidryder and mart
<ziroday> davidryder: type /j #ubuntuforums
<smidge> pengo: does it give any output when it crashes?
<mart> davidryder, use xchart much simplier
<kwtm> slytherin: erUSUL: Well, it turns out I *hadn't* installed vim-full!  Geez, no wonder!
<davidryder> ziroday: thanks!
<pengo> smidge: i'll try from a prompt
<zetheroo-ubuntu> can emerald themes work in Ubuntu 7.10 without compiz being enabled?
<erUSUL> kwtm: ;P
<slytherin> kwtm: no, wonder it is not installed by default.
<davidryder> bazhang: thanks... i tried that page but there seems to be no information
<slytherin> zetheroo-ubuntu: you can try
<kwtm> slytherin: erUSUL: It wanted to install vim-gnome, and I didn't think I needed the GUI version (I use KDE, so I figured I didn't want it)
<zetheroo-ubuntu> slytherin : ha ... I know I can try ... but if someone knew it could not be done then it would save me time and effort
<pengo> smidge: *** glibc detected *** stopmotion: free(): invalid pointer: 0xb5b515c0 ***
<smidge> cheers, just looking around, it seems stopmotion is pretty buggy on ubuntu in general
<smidge> or at least on gnome based systems...
<slytherin> smidge: file bug
<mart> anyone know if xubuntu could be install over ubuntu? does it reflects each other?
<mart> and how about uninstalling it?
<vallhalla81> !wm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm
<davidryder> mart: won't installing it overwrite all of your files?
<mart> no it isn't, just new packages
<slytherin> mart: just install xubuntu-desktop package, it will pull in everything that is present in xubuntu. You can then select which session to login to from the login screen
<mart> slythering, thanks but i want to know if xubuntu change the default app as well, such as office and other stuff
<vallhalla81> ﻿mart: you can install it at the same time and just select it in the in sessions menu at the login screen
<mart> but don't xfce apps take conflicts with gnome?
<paul68> is there a way that I can move my mails from thunderbird under windows to my linux?
<pengo> stopmotion (the app) doesn't really do much for me anyway
<slytherin> mart: no it won't change default apps.
<slytherin> mart: and there is no conflict with any of the apps.
<mart> paul68, just copy the profle folders
<pengo> might as well just run mencoder
<pengo> bye
<smidge> lol
<mart> syltherin, thx just want to make sure
<paul68> mart thanks
<slytherin> paul68: copy the files inside the profile folder on windows to the profile folder in ubuntu.
<mart> paul68, but u might have some problems with add ons.. just reinstall those
<mart> it should be fine
<peter__> Hi. I've just built a custom kernel. I've already installed the .deb, but the terminal on which is was built has yet to give back input. It just says "This is kernel package version 11.001." . Is everything ok? Thanks.
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The DEB program package 'console-setup' provides the Linux console with the same versatile keyboard configuration that X Window uses." What is 'the Linux console'?
<Marcius> Bonjour
<mart> peter, just curious, what's the diff between building custom kernel and the ready one
<bazhang> Marcius, /join #ubuntu-fr
<peter__> mart: I needed support for additional serial ports. It seems to be the only way
<Marcius> thanks
<paul68> I've installed simplebackup and it's running in the background and safe the backup on location ssh root@myserver/backup_laptop/ but  I don't see the directory appearing is this normal?
<mart> peter__, so custom could do it?
<mart> paul68, which option u use?
<paul68> or should I have used the : first
<peter__> mart: Yes. There may be a simpler way, theree really should be, but I'm not aware of it
<mart> peter__ , i got some ideas now,,, i'll check it out
<paul68> mart I just selected use remote directory
<peter__> I'm booting the custom kernel for the first time.....so far, so good.
<what_if> I cannot set DMA on or 32bit IO on for my hard drive. Errors with HDIO_SET_32BIT failed and HDIO_GET_DMA failed. wtf ??
<smidge> peter__ would the setserial package be of any help?
<mart> paul68, via ssh/ftp?
<peter__> smidge: No. I tried it. couldn'tget it to work that way
<smidge> :9 bugger
<paul68> yes via ssh
<peter__> smidge: It works! Eureka!
<peter__> smidge: I was working on it all week.
<mart> paul68, then it should be fine... for the first option it take hella time
<smidge> lol
<mart> and it runs in background, u could only  notice the cpu percentage, paul68
<paul68> mart ok but why don't I see the directory appear on my server?
<mart> peter_, how do i get one too? is there any template i could download or i have to build from scratch?
<mart> i want to try it out
<Lofde_2> hey will someone hit this website and make sure i have apache working http://65.13.142.37
<smidge> hahha trolling?
<mart> paul68, is ur pc still loading? i mean hd and cpu?
<smidge> Lofde_2: sorry to doubt, it works.
<peter__> mart: Don't assume that it's going to have any benefit.
<paul68> cpu is busy network almost idle
<peter__> mart: that said, I did this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile . I did it the "old fashioned debian way", which worked well and was easy
<Lofde_2> smidge,  trolling? nah haha
<mart> then it's still working, look up the tar file, paul68
<smidge> yeah, I used wget on the url in case you were hoping to spam me with cock porn
<Lofde_2> smidge,  i just wanted to make sure i had setup passthrough from my router correctly
<paul68> where should it be located at this point? and is the ssh transfer only done when the backup is finished or am I wrong to usume this?
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The DEB program package 'console-setup' provides the Linux console with the same versatile keyboard configuration that X Window uses." What is 'the Linux console'?
<bazhang> smidge, please keep it family friendly
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: the problem was i was using PulseAudio or autodetect wherever i needed audio, and by switching everything to alsa, the audio worked. the problem with the color was the hue balance needed to be on maximum because nvidia reverses the defaults for some reason.. then the stuttering video was the lag from the defecting audio... does that all seem to make sense??? it all works fine now... : )
<mart> let's say u chose /var/backup then i'll be /var/backup/2008-10-02_19.58blablabla.ful
<erUSUL> bullgard4: Alt + crtl + f1
<smidge> bullgard: i would imagine they are referring to the tty consoles, i,e, the ones you get with control-alt-F1 etc
<mart> paul68, it's actually a *.ful extension
<bullgard4> erUSUL:  Alt + crtl + f1 is not the Linux console.
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: yes, didn't strike me before that it could be pulseaudio problem. I am glad it is working for you now.
<xjohnthomasx> slytherin: only slight hitch now, i wonder if i can get my flash video playback on internet to go any smoother.. sometimes there are very faint lines from video playback, as if the refresh rate is somehow slightly out of sync..
<BWGames> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.0/+bug/208695 - i'm experiencing that bug, but running apt-get -t hardy-proposed install mysql-server-5.0 doesn't work either. any suggestions?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: reconfiguring console-setup let you choose the font and other properties of the tty consoles accessed by Crtl + alt + functionkey
<smidge> erUSUL is correct
<slytherin> xjohnthomasx: can't help you there, don't watch many flash videos.
 * slytherin has to go
<paul68> **checking***
<what_if> My system is reverting to UDMA33 saying that it detects a 40-wire cable, but an 80 wire is installed. HD and chipset support UDMA4 / ata100 .  See kernel output here. http://pastebin.ca/1218846
<what_if> pls help. system is painfully slow
<jitu3485> I am not able to update /etc/resolv.conf (ubuntu hardy 8.04).
<DIFH-iceroot> jitu3485: use sudo
<DIFH-iceroot> jitu3485: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> what_if: have you checked that the cables are firmly plugged? if so then you encounter a kernel bug... report it
<erUSUL> !bugs | what_if
<ubottu> what_if: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<paul68> @mart I can't find a *.full extention and in var/backup no new entries  however neither in var/backups/
<jitu3485> i did sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf updated the file and then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; after this the updated DNS are not in the file
<Willex> hello?
<davidryder> hi
<marlun> Can I restart gnome-panel if i seem to have closed it? It hung so I did killall gnome-panel since that usually restarts it but I did int from terminal (ctrl-alt-1) and now it won't come back even though i restarted gnome (ctrl-alt-backspace).
<paul68> mart I know it gave me a jobnr that runs in the background how can I check that it's still running?
<paul68> but don't remember the jobnr silly me
<davidryder> marlun: gnome-panel &
<what_if> erUSUL : hmmm the cable is backwards... blue is in the drive. that may be the prob, lol.
<s3v> paul68: try typing 'bg' in the console, it will list the current background jobs
<smidge> you can check if it was killed or not with pidof gnome-panel
<marlun> davidryder: that was easy enough :) should have known, thanks!
<bullgard4> erUSUL: This may be. But you did not answer my question: "What is 'the Linux console'?"
<paul68> no output at this point mart
<Willex> newbies can make questions here without people getting mad at you? :D
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html bullgard4
<bainan> ubuntu has little contribution for the linux  kernel
<erUSUL> bullgard4: it is the linux terminal when you do not have X windows you have only the terminal/console
<Guinnesss> Who gets mad? That not nice.
<bazhang> bainan, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question
<amygdala> Hello! I am trying and trying to get back automounting of my cd/dvd, but no luck! Anyone willing to help?!?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: No, your answer is not correct. When I have no X windows I still have a computer.
<paul68> mart no jobs running in the background
<bazhang> bullgard4, please see my link
<erUSUL> bullgard4: yes you have a computer that interfaces with you via a console/terminal
<smidge> bullgard4: http://www.google.com/search?q=what+is+the+linux+console%3F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<erUSUL> bullgard4: console/terminal ==> monitor + keyboard/mouse
<bullgard4> bazhang: I am just reading the document which you provided.
<bazhang> bullgard4, we are volunteers. please be nicer.
<Guinnesss> I just installed iTunes in wine and then I realized that in fact I like amarok better. Seriously!
<davidryder> bullgard4: why did you switch to linux?
<davidryder> bullgard4: it's a community, you know?
<amygdala> Anyone willing to help to get back automounting of my cd/dvd?!?
<davidryder> amygdala: you know the device name?
<Willex> I have a FreeAgent Pro external hdd formatted with NTFS and Ubuntu won't read it. Do I have to reformat it with something else or is there another way that doesn't destroy all my data?
<pprett> \whois andyeb_
<pprett> \WHOIS
<pprett> asd
<amygdala> davidryder: Well, in my fstab, the line is: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<pprett> \QUIT test
<bazhang> pprett, please stop
<zeno> is there a way to download all the debs needed for another deb?  i have a computer i need build-essential on but no internet conn
<mEck0> hi! how can I boot ubuntu with runlevel 3 instead of 5 (i.e. without X)? is it possible by choose "recovery mode" from grub menu or is it another thing?
<Aaqil>  i share folder from my hard, when i restart PC it closes my sharing and i have to re share every time :(
<erUSUL> mEck0: if you need to do recovery tasks. use recovery mode
<davidryder> amygdala: try sudo mount /dev/scd0
<chocohoof> good morning
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<smidge> mEck0: is this for everyday use or just for fixing?
<mEck0> erUSUL: I don't need to do recovery stuff
<phyteg> hi
<mEck0> smidge: I want to check some stuff without running X, not for everyday use
<erUSUL> mEck0: if you only want to disasble X windows "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<amygdala> davidryder: I can do that, no problem. But automount is not working -- Nautilus just stopped opening content of the cd/dvd.
<smidge> pop open a terminal and bust out: sudo init 1
<smidge> you get a single user non x console
<davidryder> amygdala: what happens when you manually mount?
<smidge> then init 3 will return you to xwindows
<Daft_Punk> how can i change the font of the menus such as file>settings etc (see screenshot, you will see the _normal_ fonts) http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot23hr9.png
<erUSUL> mEck0: if you want that to be permanent (every boot with no X) "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"
<mEck0> erUSUL: ok, thx, will try it. I was wondering since ubuntu 8.04 which I'm running, don't have a /etc/inittab where you otherwise could change runlevel
<mEck0> erUSUL: ah, thx!!
<erUSUL> mEck0: no it has not. it uses upstart not Sytem V init
<amygdala> davidryder: Then, icon appear on the Desktop. And there is a note that it is read-only, which is ok!
<mEck0> erUSUL: ah, I see
<erUSUL> mEck0: but anyway on debian/ubuntu all runlevels are equal (except 0-1-6 of course)
<erUSUL> mEck0: it is not like in RH/fedora or other distros
<Aaqil> hi i deleted some files from my USB drive then i un plugged my USB but my trash is having still files , i cant empty my trash when i do it still consists the files of my usb :(
<mEck0> erUSUL: okay, but why have different runlevels if they are equal then?
<chocohoof> when i try to maximize any video/picture window, it exits why is this happening?
<smidge> chocohoof: what software?
<erUSUL> mEck0: well somebody may want to teawk the runlevels and make them different.. they are no different by default but you can configure them
<mboman> how do I switch the default Java to Sun JDK 1.5?
<chocohoof> all of it
<chocohoof> totem
<chocohoof> gimp photo viewer
<chocohoof> VLC
<Daft_Punk> how can i change the font of the menus such as file>settings etc (see screenshot, you will see the _normal_ fonts) http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot23hr9.png
<mEck0> erUSUL: then I understand, thx for the info
<chocohoof> Mplayer
<erUSUL> mboman: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<smidge> hrmmm running compiz at all?
<Daft_Punk> smidge, uh ya
<chocohoof> yes, but i tried to maximize when compiz wasn't running, and it's the same
<smidge> arr okies, can you open a terminal and run totem or something similar and maximize it and see if there is output?
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, that's kde's domain. use kcontrol center
<chocohoof> i try:D
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, but im not using kde?
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, you're not using kde but that's a kde app
<mboman> erUSUL: thanks
<rsc-> hence why it clashes against your gtk apps
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, so that app will let me change fonts for the menus?
<rsc-> yes, kcontrol
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, thx
<kaddy> any new word on what the final theme for ibex looks like yet?
<kaddy> screenshots?
<davidryder> kaddy: it will most likely be unattractive compared to the current them
<smidge> lol isn
<kaddy> haha. well, i've always thought that ubuntu was unattractive
<kaddy> can't get much worse
<davidryder> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=863158
<smidge> i dunno, i hear the scientists have unlocked 30 new shades of brown just for this release
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Indoctrine> I don't like the Ubuntu themes. So much BROWN
<kaddy> HAHAHHAHAHHA
<kaddy> That is fkn funny!
<rski> mmmmmmmmm brownies
<kaddy> LOLLLLZ
<zeno> I have ndiswrapper installed and it lists my card, but after sudo depmod -a;sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it says FATAL: module ndiswrapper not found.  how to fix?
<bazhang> kaddy, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<kaddy> wtf?
<kaddy> kaddy, #ubuntu+1 for intrepid; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat?
<bazhang> kaddy, please stop
<kaddy> english please
<smidge> quick kaddy, pretend your cd is busted or something
<kaddy> stop what?
<rsc-> Indoctrine, if you dont like the Ubuntu default, why dont you try one of the alternate themes?
<rsc-> Indoctrine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<rsc-> kaddy, Ibex will use same ol' Human
<rsc-> kaddy, Ibex will use same ol' Human
<davidryder> one thing i will say about the themes: who doesn't tweak their themes???!?!
<davidryder> i don't understand all the fuss over the themes when i don't know anyone who uses the default theme in any OS
<Indoctrine> rsc-: I make my own
<rsc-> davidryder, everyone I know uses default themes.
<rsc-> on Mac/win/linux
<davidryder> reall??
<rsc-> davidryder, there are a lot of people who don't know how to, you know :)
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, thanks for that info, but the only thing i cant seem to change is my "applications, places, system" menus...
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<davidryder> i don't disbelieve, i just couldn't imagine
<smidge> ...and then it all ran amok
<davidryder> sorry bazhang
<davidryder> :D
<mhgchgcftdytd> please i need help i have no sound on my laptop (hardy heron) fresh install, (it used to work before as I have used ubuntu on it)
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, what do you want to do with it?
<rsc-> Indoctrine, that's nice. :)
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, make the font different
<davidryder> mhgchgcftdytd: go to System|Preferences|Sound and change everything to ALSA
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, it follows the font for the "application font" setting in your appearance dialog
<mhgchgcftdytd> i dont have internet connection for long as i my gonna take a boat ride to Korea, its 22 hours long, so i wanna watch some movies
<mboman> how can I check what package owns a particular file? in RPM talk it's: rpm -qf /path/to/file
<mhgchgcftdytd> ok please give me more instructions
<smidge> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<rsc-> mbamford, dpkg -S /usr/bin/ls
<davidryder> mhgchgcftdytd: after that try killall 9 pulseaudio
<smidge> then apt-file search FILENAME
<rsc-> mboman, dpkg -S /usr/bin/ls
<mhgchgcftdytd> yes everything is ALSA
<davidryder> mhgchgcftdytd: it's in the system menu
<davidryder> oh
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, i dont see application font on kcontrol
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, not kcontrol, of course.
<rsc-> Daft_Punk, system - preferences - appearance
<davidryder> mhgchgcftdytd: try changing to OSS?
<mhgchgcftdytd> mozart@cybercafe:~$ killall 9 pulseaudio
<mhgchgcftdytd> 9: no process killed
<mboman> rsc-: thanks
<rsc-> killall -9
<rsc-> not killall 9
<smidge>  mhgchgcftdytd: what laptop? brand/model
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, thank you :)
<davidryder> mhgchgcftdytd: what program are you trying to watch movies in?
<mhgchgcftdytd> sorry no that did not work
<mhgchgcftdytd> here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937526
<mhgchgcftdytd> Hardy Heron 8.04
<mhgchgcftdytd> DELL Inspiron 6400/1505e, 2 GB Ram, Intel CoreDuo T2500 @ 2.00GHz
<mhgchgcftdytd> ATi X1400 (1680x1050 widescreen) 128MB, Intel 3945 PRO/Wireless, 120GB
<rsc-> argh. more pulseaudio problems :P
<mhgchgcftdytd> VLC
<mhgchgcftdytd> I watch movies in VLC
<rsc-> sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse
<mhgchgcftdytd> or any movie player i dont mind
<rsc-> under VLC prefs, make sure you select pulseaudio as the output
<mhgchgcftdytd> vlc-plugin-pulse is already the newest version.
<mhgchgcftdytd> vlc-plugin-pulse set to manually installed.
<mhgchgcftdytd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mhgchgcftdytd> i get sound in firefox with youtube
<frybye> rsc-: when you are free - i also have a vlc question...
<mhgchgcftdytd> but no other sounds
<Symmetria> hrm, for some reason hardy doesnt like my display card
<rsc-> mhgchgcftdytd, select pulseaudio as your output type on VLC's audio preferences
<rsc-> frybye, i'm no expert, but just ask your question here in the channel
<smidge> <Symmetria> what card?
<mhgchgcftdytd> ok where do i find it?
<mhgchgcftdytd> i am in preferences
<frybye> well it is a bit OT here cos I am on intrepid-beta... may be a general vlc prob though.. I try to use vlc for iptv but the picture is a mess - and I dont know how to config...?
<Symmetria> nvidia 7300 GT
<Symmetria> when I boot off the live cd I don't get a useable display
<frybye> i have nvidia 8400gs with prop. nvidia driver... working ok otherwise...
<bazhang> frybye, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Symmetria> it works if I boot in safe video mode
<smidge> define don't get a useable display?
<frybye> bazhang: have been asking there for about 12 hours..
<Symmetria> smidge as in, I get a bunch of green dotted lines everywhere
<lalada> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Symmetria> and cant see squat :)
<bazhang> frybye, that is the correct channel not here.
<rsc-> mhgchgcftdytd, sorry i dont have vlc 0.8 installed here so i cant check
<mhgchgcftdytd> hmm please where do i select pulseaudio as your output type on VLC's audio preferences
<frybye> as u like..
<Symmetria> heh, will try the intrepid beta cd, its got a newer driver, that or try gutsy
<smidge> awesome <Symmetria>, which livecd version?
<mhgchgcftdytd> i really dont care about VLC i just want sound on my video please, i have a 22 hour ferry ride
<Symmetria> smidge hardy
<mhgchgcftdytd> I just wanna watch movies with sound
<Daft_Punk> rsc-, thanks for your help, everything worked perfect
<mhgchgcftdytd> please tell me what to do http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937526 i am getting no sounds even on the example file included with ubuntu in the home folder
<rsc-> mhgchgcftdytd, just set your vlc's output to pulseaudio :)
<mhgchgcftdytd> ok where
<mhgchgcftdytd> i tried looking for it
<rsc-> audio.
<traskeee> mhgchgcftdytd: if your in a hurry id install loads of players and try em out 1 by 1 mplayer be the first
<rsc-> i guess
<mhgchgcftdytd> i did try
<chocohoof> how can i run a program from terminal?:$
<rsc-> audio -> output modules
<rsc-> audio output module:
<rsc-> audio output module: pulseaudio audio output
<rsc-> ...save.
<rsc-> make sure "advanced options" is checked before that
<Indoctrine> chocohoof: What are you trying to run?
<chocohoof> totem
<traskeee> chocohoof: write its name and press enter, if you want to make sure it recognize it just type in the first few letters and press tab for suggestions
<rsc-> chocohoof, just type "totem" without quotes, then press enter.
<mhgchgcftdytd> ok that did work
<chocohoof> thanx
<rsc-> mhgchgcftdytd, you got sound from your videos now?
<mhgchgcftdytd> yes only VLC TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTThank you very much :)
<Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can write php scripts in my ubuntu server using ged it ..i have another computer that i ssh into the server box and write my code in the using nano via ssh ..but i want to write my scripts in gedit something syntax highlighting any suggestions?
<mhgchgcftdytd> i wonder why the others are not working
<rski> Cheeky: try man gedit
<Cheeky> rski: i know how to used gefit ..but its gui app doesnt run on cli in the seerver edition
<eight> Cheeky: vim
<s3v> Cheeky: you can tunnel X window applications through ssh
<Cheeky> s3v: wat do i need to set up in order to do that . i would like to use gedit as you can tab through scripts
<s3v> Cheeky: i have no knowledge of the correct syntax, but this should put you on your way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<s3v> Cheeky: look for the section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Running GUI Programs
<s3v> Cheeky: you can even do this from a windows box using putty and Xming...
<kk_ubuntu> hello all, I am want to know if there is a comprehensive guide on how to re master ubuntu hardy?  I also want to have different logo and also make some changes to the list of softwares.
<bazhang> !remaster | kk_ubuntu
<ubottu> kk_ubuntu: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<abli> Hi! are there netinst images for the server version? I assume that the images linked from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD are for the desktop version (even if that is not mentioned on that page)
<Cheeky> s3v: i dont quit follow
<ph> hi everyone
<Dextorion> hey ph
<ph> i'd need some help, i just did a little mistake
<s3v> Cheeky: if you can run gedit on your server, then do this from a remote box: 'ssh -X user@server' and after you're logged in ''gedit &'
<ph> i wanted to test sshfs, i didn't work cause i wasn't in the groupe fuse, i tried those commands : sudo usermod -G fuse ph, sudo adduser $USER fuse, i unlogged and relogged and now i only am in the group fuse
<Cheeky> s3v: so i need to install sudo apt-get install gedit ?
<Cheeky> s3v: and then remote ssh x ...
<afief> ph, wouldn't it be easier to edit that from the users & groups interface?
<s3v> Cheeky: if you are running a server edition that would mean you'd have to install X on the server too...
<estan> hello. anyone know if libxml2-dbg was compiled with --with-mem-debug ?
<Cheeky> s3v: when you talking about x ... are you refereing to gnome or kde?
<ph> actually, the users and group interface freezes when i click on the unlock button
<nnull> anyway to listen to like winamp shoutcasts (or shoutcasts in general not sure if they exclusivly for winamp) in ubuntu?
<dooley_> Hey folks, quick question. Is it possible to revert to the original ubuntu kernel? Hopefully using apt. (Crosses fingers)
<s3v> Cheeky: it doesn't matter as far as i know
<s0me> hey everyone ) can u help me ?- how to do not to sort contacts by groups in pidgin?all my group are empty,so i cant see any contact(((
<erUSUL> ph: usermod is a dangerous command as you have just found.... what was wrong with using System>Admin>User and groups ??
<bartek> Hi there .. two pretty dumb questions. #1: I just downloaded a Linux app and untarred it in /usr/local/bin .. what is the OPTIMAL process on creating a link for it in my start menu / desktop?
<phyteg> dooley_, you can easily install any kernel u want with synaptics
<ph> as i say, when i click unlock, it freezes
<s3v> Cheeky: you are actually running the program on your server, just as you would locally, but the output 'window' is displayed through the ssh tunnel on your remote computer
<erUSUL> ph: boot into recovery mode and add your user to admin group so you can use sudo to fix the remaining issues on a normal session
<rconan_> I'm trying to set up a VPN connection. I've added it to the list in the Configure VPN window but it doesn't appear to connect to
<dooley_> Really? Cool what am I looking for then? Just the kernel-image and headers?
<erUSUL> ph: use "adduser $USER admin"
<s0me>  hey everyone ) can u help me ?- how to do not to sort contacts by groups in pidgin?all my group are empty,so i cant see any contact(((
<jxander> hi there... i edited the fstab table, it mounts the partitions, but i don't have the rights to umount. i've put all the defaults options and instead of nouser i've put user. now i still cannot mount the ntfs partitions except when i'm root :-s
<mecha> !cursors
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursors
<ph> erUSUL: thanks
<usuario_> oi, galera!
<mecha> anyone know how to change a cursor?
<ph> what other groups should i add next ?
<phyteg> mecha:  System -> Preferences -> appearance
<usuario_> tem algum  brasileiro ai
<erUSUL> !br | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mindframe> should 1680x1050 work with the default ubuntu usplash theme?
<usuario_> #ubuntu-br
<ziroday> mindframe: yes
<erUSUL> ph: well for a start add the users group and the one named like you. then use the gui to add the ones listed in the third tab
<tab_shift> help, the command "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot" gives error "debian/rules: 3: include: not found" what could be the issue here ?
<maniheer> hello
<maniheer> :P
<mecha> phyteg: where do i put the cursor files i downloaded?
<mindframe> ziroday, so startup manager doesnt have an option for 1680x1050.  if i set it in /etc/usplash.conf how do i get the theme to use it?
<ziroday> tab_shift: best asked in #ubuntu-motu
<jxander> is this wrong? "/dev/sda1 /media/System ntfs rw,user,exec,dev,suid,auto,async 0 0" I just want to be able to mount and umount from a non-root user...
<phyteg> mecha: what file type are they?
<mecha> phyteg: images and index.theme
<maniheer> i'm building my own livecd from scratch and wanted to know how config files that are supposed to be in the /home directory can go there in a livecd if there aren't any subs there
<ziroday> mindframe: I am not sure, for me I just select the theme and it usually works itself out
<kane77> where are the icons stored? (such as for firefox etc.)
<usuario_> sou novo no xchat o seu não tem a opção #ubuntu-br, quem pode mi ajuda
<maniheer> in /usr/share/pixmaps
<ziroday> kane77: in either ~./icons or /usr/local/share/icons
<phyteg> try Apperance -> install new theme
<daedric> usuario_, manda
<maniheer> or
<erUSUL> usuario_: escribe "/join #ubuntu-br" sen comillas e dalle a enter
<erUSUL> usuario_: pra ir o canle do Brasil
<dooley_> From synaptic it looks like I have the standard linux kernel install but I have a modified one? Should i remove/install it again?
<maniheer> did any1 notice my superbly long question with no commas
<tellerium> hey folks, have a question about an installation
<daedric> maniheer, i did
<daedric> can't answer though
<maniheer> loool
<kane77> ziroday, hmm.. no icons there :/ I remember some pixmaps folder or something like that
<phyteg> dooley_:  don't remove a kernel, try another one or reinstall
<maniheer> kane77, /usr/shate
<ziroday> tellerium: sure. what is it?
<maniheer> i mean /usr/share/pixmaps
<ziroday> kane77: woops sorry try /usr/share/pixmaps
<bartek> When it comes to installing apps that come packaged in tar.gz formats/etc .. is there a "standard" place to install them or is it simply up to me?
<dooley_> Thanks phyteg
<ziroday> !compiling | bartek
<ubottu> bartek: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kane77> ziroday, maniheer thank you guys.. thats it!
<dooley_> I have 2.6.24-19, should I go down to 18? Just for handyness?
<tellerium> i am currently using PCLinuxOS and if i create a new partition, can i install ubuntu and keep my existing /home and swap paritions and use them in both distros?
<mecha> phyteg: thanks imma reboot X
<maniheer> kane77, i should have been first (alphabetically and answer wise)
<maniheer> :P
<ziroday> tellerium: your /home partition needs to be on a seperate partition. Not so sure about swap but I guess yes.
<Simak> hi all
<ziroday> Simak: Hi!
<Simak> whats UP!
<maniheer> nutin much
<maniheer> but they took shell.sourceforge.net down
<Simak> its freakin cold :S ! i'm freezin
<maniheer> :D
<Simak> w00
<saurabh> i think the global menu patch is a bad idea, normally we access the menu using the ALT key, so why not just hide the menu and then show it after the user presses the ALT key?, this saves vertical screen space as well
<ziroday> Simak: if you have a question please ask, if you want to chat you can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> tellerium: well shouldn't be major problems using the same home partition on both distros if the usernames (ang uid and gid do not colide)
<Simak> oki I have a question actually
<Simak> /lib/modules/2.6.26.5-ultimate/build folder acts as if it doesn't exist
<mecha> anyone know what this means?
<mecha> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 23498:
<mecha>  field name `dbus,' must be followed by colon
<mecha> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ziroday> saurabh: file a bug about it or ask the dev. If you are not sure who it is ask in #ubuntu-devel
<FloodBot1> mecha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> tellerium: you will have to be extra carefull though
<RUMMY> oh, I delete /boot what i must to do now, If i restart ....... plz help
<tellerium> hrmmmm
<erUSUL> mecha: that file is corrupted
<erUSUL> ?
<gregge> I've got a fresh copy of xp, and a fresh copy of ubuntu, yet everything is faster in XP... bloody annoying
<saurabh> ziroday: thanks
<remoteCTRL> when i return from screensaver my sound is gone, how could i possibly fix that?
<ziroday> gregge: have you installed all the drivers?
<maniheer> RUMMY, have u checked the trash folder?
<ziroday> saurabh: good luck
<mecha> erUSUL: should i delete it or rebuild it?
<Simak> my build folder acts as if it doesn't exist, my make function doesnt work either, and when i go into the directorium where the build folder is, and type ls its in black/reddish colour... any help? im seriously considering formatin n doing eveeerything again...
<RUMMY> I deleted it from console rm -rf /boot
<erUSUL> mecha: nope; first check the affected line "nano -v +23498 /var/lib/dpkg/available"
<maniheer> RUMMY, why?
<RUMMY> I wanted delete /boot/old
<gregge> ziroday: yep. the video drivers are there, don't know which others I need to improve speed. Above all watching flash-videos is really slow
<dooley_> Gregge have you tried flash 10?
<erUSUL> RUMMY: !!?? sudo mkdir /boot/ reinstall the kernel and grub....
<ziroday> gregge: that is a flash issue, try using flash 10 or a free software alternative
<Simak> I had .24 kernel, and installed .26 so I can try doin some security check on my wireless with my 4965 card. but i can't install the drivers, as if build folder doesn't exist. any help? :(
<erUSUL> Simak: where did you get the new kernel from?
<Simak> kernelcheck
<gregge> dooley & ziroday: I doubt it. But is flash 10 faster? I'm using ubuntu 64 now, and it didn't really like flash 9
<Simak> erUSUL: kernelcheck
<erUSUL> Simak: you need the corresponding kernel headers
<auto> ubuntu 8.10 where
<dooley_> Flash 10 was actually the only one that would work for me.
<Simak> erUSUL: i downloaded them already, and isntalled via aptitude
<dooley_> Seems fine, better than gnash.
<dooley_> Simak: Is kernelcheck good?
<dooley_> Simak: Might fix problems Im having with my kernel at the mo.
<erUSUL> dooley_: Simak it seems not good enough or the driver compilation would not fail
<dooley_> Ah...
<lost_boy432> I'm having difficulties sharing folders, can anyone help please?
<tellerium> how would i dual boot pclos and ubuntu and not have to tread lightly??
<gregge> allright... I didn't even know 10 was out. When it asked me to install flash it offered 9..
<Simak> dooley_ erSUL it is weird, like when i go into the kernel folder, and type ls, the files are there and the build folder, only that build folder is marked in weird colour and I cannot cd it
<dooley_> gregge:Repos are old
<erUSUL> mecha: try this "diff -u /var/lib/dpkg/available /var/lib/dpkg/available-old"
<gregge> but I'll try it even if i doubt it'll really improve anything.. My HP hates everything but Vista apparently, and i hate Vista, so we're in a conflict here :)
<zeno> how to get wl working?
<bartek> I see a lot of Gnome screenshots where the menu bar also has your currently oppened applications and so forth .. how do I achieve this?
<newbie> hi can you help me with my ati agp video card on ubuntu 8.04 ?
<ziroday`> !ati | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<newbie> thanx
<erUSUL> bartek: you put the "applications windows" applet on the same pannel as the "menu" applet
<bartek> ohh I get it .. wow simpler then I thought
<zetheroo-ubuntu> does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a C card?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> CF card*
<bernand> mobile1
<mecha> erUSUL: whats the vi command to go to a certaiin line?
<erUSUL> mecha: the same as nano most editors accept the +linunumber switch
<lost_boy432> I'm having difficulties sharing folders on my network, can anyone help me please?
<trigpin>  im having a problem running tremulous here error http://pastebin.com/m546fb564 running hardy
<erUSUL> mecha: but anyway you can copy /var/lib/dpkg/available-old overwritten the /var/lib/dpkg/available hopefully the old version is not corrupted
<erUSUL> trigpin: do you have 3d working on you graphic card?
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ilec> hey is there any way to transfer/install the grub boot loader to a different HDD?
<ph> could someone tell me in what groups a user should be ? (after fresh install)
<trigpin> erUSUL, yes , was workign fine yesterday then played with settings... meh
<erUSUL> ph: this is  my output for the "id" command uid=1000($USER) gid=1000($USER) grupos=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),125(kvm),1000($USER)
<lost_boy432> I already am sharing the folder using samba but I just can't find it as a share.
<ph> erUSUL: thanks !
<liza0> which gfx cards do you think  have good compatibility (including video playback hardware acceleration) in ubuntu
<trigpin> erUSUL, i tried apt-get remove --purge tremulous and apt-get clean still has my settings .. where are they ?
<liza0> ati or nvidia
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I installed Ubuntu Hardy on a CF card but for some reason it won't boot ...
<erUSUL> trigpin: probably in ~/.tremulous or something like that
<erUSUL> trigpin: on your home thir
<zetheroo-ubuntu> Like GRUB does not even show up
<trigpin> erUSUL, ok il have a look
<erUSUL> liza0: nvidia is a safer choice imho
<hsinam1> hi, i am using ubuntu 8.04. i am not able to start gnome-terminal. when i try to start it, the window opens and after that nothing happen, no menu bar, no command prompt. i tried reinstalling gnome-terminal but it didnt work. xterm is working though. any clues?
<liza0> ok
<lost_boy432> Where do I find my folders that I'm sharing?
<dooley_> liza0: Nvidia seems to be better with releasing drivers
<liza0> thanks
<leon_06> Does anybody else have problems with the new myspace music player and firefox , in ubuntu 8.04 ???
<zetheroo-ubuntu> doesanyone have any ieas?
<dooley_> leon_06: Does flash work alright?
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I thought maybe GRUB needed to be repaired ...
<ilec> I'm having GRUB issues too
<leon_06> Generally yes , for example in pages like youtube and such. I also downloaded the latest version ( from adobe , 10 i think ). It was also working correctly with the previous myspace music player
<ShinobiTeno> Hey, everyone! I need a shell command, that allows to sync hard disk to backup one. IE delete and add files, skip matching ones. Anyone?
<dooley_> I think I actually remember having problems with it now that you mention it. Maybe try an alternative, gnash or flash 9.
<tuxice> Hello!
<leon_06> I was actually using flash 9 when the problem started , but i think it's an issue from the side of myspace
<trigpin> erUSUL, ok no worries , just deleted ./tremulous and reinstalled works now thnaks =)
<dooley_> Actually no works fine with me on flash 10.
<zetheroo-ubuntu> I had installed Hardy on this very same CF card before and it worked ... but now its not even showing GRUB on boot
<Tr1p> mythtv --> how can i update my movielist whitout using my interface
<dooley_> Try about:plugins on firefox.
<AussieGuy> something keeps converting my text files to dos
<dooley_> See which one its using.
<ShinobiTeno> people?
<Tr1p> mythtv --> how can i update my movielist whitout using my interface
<leon_06> So , it's showing this http://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotaboutpluginsmop5.png
<gregge> everything is slower in ubuntu than xp.... I've tried different video drivers, but it won't help. I've got a geforce 8400m gs
<gregge> does anyone have a clue what I can do? I really don't want to use windows
<tochinoki> Can anyone familiar with Netbeans 6.0.1 answer a simple question for me please?
<gregge> is the support for my graphics card so piss poor in linux for everyone?
<tochinoki> @gregge, yes my ATI mobile radeon 9200 doesn't work very well. Its an old laptop
<tochinoki> Can anyone familiar with Netbeans 6.0.1 answer a simple question for me please?
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | tochinoki
<ubottu> tochinoki: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gregge> tochinoki: Ok, but everything runs fine in XP for me, so I don't think anything's wrong with the graphics card per se. For some reason it's just slow in ubuntu, and I guess it's the video drivers that affect the poor speed
<ziroday`> gregge: does it happen on normal video or on flash videos?
<tochinoki> I'm trying to start a new project in Netbeans 6.0.1 using the sun tutorials but it's a different version and I'm confused. I can't just start a simple project and am only offered "Java project with existing ant script".
<ziroday`> tochinoki: ask in ##java
<tochinoki> Thanks.
<gregge> ziroday`: On normal video as well
<gregge> on everything, not just videos, I just took it as an example
<jxander> does the ntfs-3g have integrated FUSE support in ubuntu 8.04.1?
<leon_06> Hm...Should I send an e-mail to myspace and ask about my problem , or they can't do anything about it ?
<remoteCTRL> my sound is gone, any help please?
<gregge> Cause when I first made the switch to ubuntu, I was told everything would be faster, if anything
<ziroday`> gregge: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<reqqit> I just booted up and the gnome toolbars are not visible
<ziroday`> Great_Briton: please stop.
<ziroday`> reqqit: logout and login again
<reqqit> I am using a new screen, they just appear as background, but they are there, I can click on them, and use them, but they are invisible...
<reqqit> ziroday, can I just run gnome-something -kill command and then run it again?
<gregge> yes, I've tried a few different drivers
<reqqit> alrighty, I'll try that
<ziroday`> reqqit: you have set them to be transparent.. You can change this by right clicking a clear area of the toolbar and going to Preferences
<ziroday`> gregge: which one are you currently using?
<jokkaa> How can i see all computers in network? is there a way to do this?
<ziroday`> gregge: and what are you playing the videos with?
<aaron_> what ubuntu program can I use so that it reads the text and outputs as audio?  I apologize if this is the wrong channel to ask this...I will take note of instruction
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: orca
<ziroday`> jokkaa: as in all thier IP addresses?
<anto> jokkaa, install nmap (sudo apt-get install nmap) then run nmap 192.168.0.*
<jokkaa> ziroday, ass in their ips and coputer names
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: ifconfig tells you if you have an ip address and if you can ping something you're online
<anto> it will list all the possible computers from 192.168.0.1-255
<aaron_> thanks
<anto> Does anyone here know how du install a ULTRA ATA/133 PCI RAID card?
<jokkaa> remoteCTRL, hu..?
<gregge> ziroday`: right now I'm in windows, but I used Envy to install the 7.13.. or whatever it was called. I was talking about flashvideos because it was so evidently choppy in them, but everything is slow in ubuntu for me
<bobrock> why is it so  hard to set up a simple local dns server to roslve local domain names for local use
<armi> Всем а
<hateball> !ru | armi
<ubottu> armi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: go to places and click on network
<bobrock> uhhh
<reqqit> that worked. thanks. so the reason I am on this older 7.10 machine now is my 8.04 machine has decided to grate its hard disk from what I can gather
<soneil> bobrock: there's been nothing simple about DNS for a long time.  it's one of those things that's evolved into place instead of being designed for it's current jo
<jokkaa> remoteCTRL, but that only shows me the shared folders right?
<bobrock> nope on a server
<reqqit> I've had two good boots from it, where I did some additional backups after using restore disc also
<tv7497> ﻿guys how do u rename a file rename {file_name} perlexpr {rename_name } is this right ?
<ziroday`> gregge: sorry, but saying everything is slow is really really hard to diagnose. Perhaps next time you go to ubuntu you can run the program "top" in the terminal and see if there is a program taking up a large amount of CPU cycles
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: yes
<armi> а, сенкс
<reqqit> I think it has bad sectors on the disk - can I confirm this with a scan from live cd?
<jokkaa> remoteCTRL, yeah.. well i wanna see all computer names and ip,s not to se their shares just to see their locations and wich computers are located
<computech_> Hello, does someone know a good and easy to use programm for making backups on linux? It has to be able to make backups from a location in the network (example: \\server\test)
<The-Compiler> I've got too much time, anyone a cool and useful terminal application i could port to DSLinux?
<ziroday`> !backups | computech_
<ubottu> computech_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tv7497> !rename
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename
<tv7497> :d
<ziroday`> The-Compiler: top
<ziroday`> reqqit: nope
<The-Compiler> ziroday`: many apps (top, links, wget, irssi, etc.)  are already ported
<Man_of_Wax> The-Compiler: irssi :P
<gregge> ziroday`: Well, nothing is beeing particularly high percentage in top, so it's something else. But I doubt everyone with a 8400m gs are running slow in linux
<bobrock> what I am trying to do is instead of type ip adress in ftp software etc is to have a local domian name from win xp
<ziroday`> The-Compiler: anyway, this conversation should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobrock> to ubuntu server
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: use nmap to scan your network
<computech_> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: like for example nmap 192.168.0.0/24
<bobrock> I installed bind but how do I make my winxp client us servers dns to resolove local domain
<jokkaa> remoteCTRL, how will i know what ip to type?
<bobrock> use servers dns
<aaron_> how do I kill the orca pids
<ziroday`> aaron_: kill -9 <pid>
<bobrock> winxp client and use dns server to resoove locl domain
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: see what ip adress you have yourself with ifconfig
<remoteCTRL> jokkaa: and then exchange the last group by .0/24
<aaron_> thanks
<nnull> anyway to listen to like winamp shoutcasts (or shoutcasts in general not sure if they exclusivly for winamp) in ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> anyone please tell me whay my sound is gone after screensaver went on
<J-_> Is there anyway to add a couple programs above "accessories" in the gnome menu?
<arild_> hi
<bobrock> I wan;t my xp machine to use bind on server to resolve local domain
<ziroday`> J-_: alacarte?
<nnull> J-_¬ right click on Applications : Edit Menu's
<ziroday`> arild_: Hi!
<arild_> first time here
<bobrock> how do I point to winxp to use dns server
<ziroday`> arild_: do you have a question?
<arild_> my xp in the garbage
<reqqit> is 8.10 in decent shape right now? I am gonna buy a new HDD, not sure whether to put 8.04 or 8.10 on it - for dev work, no media / printing / wifi or stuff like that, just an apache server (and not critical)
<J-_> ziroday:  Yeah. I can't do it with alacarte
<arild_> no
<nnull> reqqit¬ afaik 8:10 isnt LTS.. so imo go with 8.04
<jokkaa> remoteCTRL, i think its searching now.. lol
<ziroday`> reqqit: unless you know what you are doing using 8.10 is *strongly*
<ziroday`> unrecommened
<bobrock> I want my xp machine to use my bind server on ubuntu to reolove ip adress
<bobrock> \etc
<strange> hey guys how do i mount 'W95 Ext'd (LBA)'
<strange> mount -t ?
<remoteCTRL> bobrock: basically that is not a linux question but go to start/contorl panel/network, rightclick your lan connection and double click tcp/ip there, there you can enter the adress of dns servers
<strange> which fs :)
<reqqit> ziroday - it isn't in bootable or usable mode?
<nnull> bobrock¬ whats remoteCTRL said
<nnull> what*
<arild_> first time...have to take a look
<bobrock> yes I know that but what would be ip adress of server
<ziroday`> reqqit: it is bootable and usable, however it can often and crash and can destroy your hardware
<nnull> bobrock¬ goto terminal on the server and do ifconfig -a
<remoteCTRL> bobrock: what kind of question is that? have you got one set up or not?
<arild_> look like a wery ok place this
<arild_> bye
<bobrock> thats right I know ip adress of server but even when I put that in tcp/ip of winxp doesn;t work
<remoteCTRL> bobrock: then there is probably soemthing wrong with that server
<bobrock> ok
<nnull> bobrock¬ try ##networking
<reqqit> ziroday`,  yep, I am gonna stick with 8.04, but I'll try 8.10 on my aspireONE when it comes out
<SzalonyMjut> hi all
<bobrock> so you are saying that I was right to put ip adress of server in tcp
<ziroday`> reqqit: great
<reqqit> ziroday` - any news on the UI stuff? I groked the wiki, but there was nothing definitive, just some negative comments on the current alpha
<ziroday`> SzalonyMjut: Hi!
<remoteCTRL> unop: hi old lad are you there?
<ziroday`> reqqit: you can ask in #ubuntu+1
<reqqit> kk
<remoteCTRL> bobrock: of course i wouldn't know of another way
<unop> remoteCTRL, aye aye, what's up?
<remoteCTRL> unop: nice seeing you:) could you help me with a sound issue please?
<unop> remoteCTRL, I can try - what seems to be the matter?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Hey, everyone! I need a shell command, that allows to sync hard disk to backup one. IE delete and add files, skip matching ones. Anyone?
<SzalonyMjut> I have problem with automount devices, so if I plug in pendrive, I must go places->compuer-> and clic on it, after that pendrive icon is visible on Desktop
<remoteCTRL> unop: nice, thanks: i have no screensaver turned on in the actual sense but ubuntu turns off the screen after some time, when i return from that my sound is gone
<jxander> how do i give permision to a user to mount ntfs partitions? please help :-s
<remoteCTRL> unop: so far i could only fix that by rebooting...
<pengo> what symbols do you use to pipe error messages in bash etc (instead of | )
<remoteCTRL> jxander: man fstab
<jxander> yeah... been there
<jxander> the user option doesn't work
<bill_> gmorning
<unop> remoteCTRL, are you sure it's not a blank screen saver ??
<remoteCTRL> jxander: that is strange, tried to chmod the folder?
<jxander> /dev/sda1 /media/System ntfs rw,user,exec,dev,suid,auto,async 0 0
<bill_> i cant find the line concerning my mounting options for the windows partition.. Neither on fstab nor on mtab.. what goes?
<jxander> the /media/X folder?
<remoteCTRL> unop: i guess you know that; screen turns black slowly
<erUSUL> bill_: cat /proc/mounts
<jxander> remoteCTRL: i'll try right now
<indian_munnda> hi can anyone tell me how can i stop my PC monitor from getting in switch off mode when i leave for 10 min?????.
<term_> how do i install goodies so i can compile/make c
<term_> :P
<unop> pengo, the only way to pipe data to another program is via the pipe ( | ) .. to pipe just error messages.  command 2>&1 >/dev/null | command2
<remoteCTRL> unop: blank screen it is indeed
<term_> Hello. how do i find out if i have 3d rendering on?
<unop> remoteCTRL, that sounds like gnome-screensavers' blank screensaver - try turning that off, and see if it rectifies the issue .. alternatively, i think you could get away by terminating the gnome-screensaver process
<zoom> hello
<remoteCTRL> unop: try that, sec, please
<zoom> i'm italian... server italian ce?
<LjL> !it | zoom
<ubottu> zoom: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<erUSUL> !it
<unop> remoteCTRL, looks like gnome-screensaver doesn't play well with pulse-audio
<term_> Hello. how do i find out if i have 3d rendering on?
<bill_> erUSUL: cant find it on proc/mounts neither
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how can i stop my PC monitor from getting in switch off mode when i leave for 10 min?????.
<remoteCTRL> unop: humm i turned it off and killed the process but that didn't bring the sound back:-/
<remoteCTRL> unop: is that a known issue?
<remoteCTRL> unop: basically that worked just fine until yesterday, no idea what happened there
<unop> pengo, you could also use a subshell trick like this.   command >/dev/null 2>( command2 )
<pengo> unop: thanks
<pengo> uncorq: command2 has to be in brackets?
<gregge> I heard about some group trying to reverse engineer nvidia drivers, does anyone know more about this?
<unop> remoteCTRL, hmm, it's not a known issue - atleast to me it isn't
<unop> remoteCTRL, have you updated anything since yesterday?
<icesword> unop, how are you doing today>?
<unop> pengo, yes, the parantheses are needed
<unop> icesword, good good, you? :)
<remoteCTRL> unop: i ran the updates the day before but i dont recall anything about screensaver or pulse being in there...
<bill_> erUSUL: In /proc/mounts it got 2 references about ext3 but nothing about NTFS. Mind that my Vista partition is auto-mounted SOMEWHERE and working, but i need the mount string
<erUSUL> bill_: well it should appear there even if it is via ntfs-3g fuse
<icesword> unop, hehe, maybe you just feel good when helping ppl, no worries, I am still alive, dude
<erUSUL> bill_: that's how my winXp appears /dev/sda1 /media/WinXP fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<bill_> no its not fuse, its a normal ext3 partition
<erUSUL> bill_: no fstab line for it just click on places
<deepbluegene> Hi. How to setup firewall in ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> this is awkward
<emman> hit folks!
<erUSUL> bill_: i thought you said it was a ntfs partition
<icesword> emman, hi, hit?
<remoteCTRL> deepbluegene: manually with iptables, graphical frontend would be for example firestarter
<bill_> yes it is, but linux run on its ext3 partition
<emman> hi
<ilec> hey, can you repair the MBR on a HDD from a live CD?
<unop> remoteCTRL, sound's not working now, is it?
<remoteCTRL> ilec: have a look at supergrub disk
<ackbahr> Hi there! Could someone help me with some printer configuration problems? I followed several tracks (amongst which CUPS and Brother's own drivers), but nothing seems to work well.... I'd like to start over again!
<remoteCTRL> unop: nope
<computech_> hello, i have a question about simple backuip suite, does anyone know how to make the programm backup location that are in the network?
<unop> remoteCTRL, does this give you anything?   fuser /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp
<ilec> yup, doing that now
<deepbluegene> thanks
<emman> can I install ubuntu on eeePc1000?
<remoteCTRL> unop: says /dev/snd/controlC0:   7127
<remoteCTRL> /dev/dsp:             8214
<icesword> emman, sure, you can
<bill_> basically i did a fresh installation on a friends latptop, ontop on his NTFS (vista) partition. He is fuse partioned unlike my box which is ext3 and ntfs separate. The problem is he cant see his "windows" filesystem and im trying to give him a valid "rwx" mount string to add on his fstab
<emman> icesword thru live CD?
<unop> remoteCTRL, ok, now this?  ps aux | egrep "7127|8214"
<warren_> hi
<warren_> i laucnhed the upgrade of my system with update-manager -d
<Haze_>  /server irc.epiknet.org
<icesword> emman, well, ubuntu can be installed via many ways
<warren_> when it comes to the final step, will it ask for reboot or will it reboot automatically?
<icesword> emman, live cd is the most common way
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿term_, in terminal "glxinfo | grep -i rendering"
<emman> is the live CD the easiest way?
<remoteCTRL> unop: says klaus     7127  0.0  0.8 244636 18356 ?        Sl   11:50   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet_Factory --oaf-ior-fd=37
<remoteCTRL> klaus     8214  0.0  0.0   8692   692 ?        S    13:20   0:00 /usr/NX/bin/nxesd -tcp -nobeeps -port 6000 -bind 127.0.0.1
<icesword> emman, indeed
<warren_> using ubuntu's update manager to upgrade my version, when it comes to the final step, will it ask for reboot or will it reboot automatically?
<emman> thank you icesword
<erUSUL> bill_: so he is using wubi
<moo__> hi - ive got my pc plugged into my TV, but the image on the screen is ghosting
<remoteCTRL> warren_: ubuntu never reboots on its own
<icesword> emman, be my guest
<warren_> ok, thanks
<warren_> i can leave hi alone then! bye
<bill_> erUSUL: sorry he is using wubi apparently. I just wanna help him enable his Vista partition
<Computech> does anyone know a good backup programm to backup location from the network (with a gui), i already watched those at !backup but i dont know how to make simplebackup suite or so backup locations from the network
<emman> bye!
<bill_> and 2ndry i wanna see where in the heck mine is mounted though! Not on fstab/mtab and on proc/mounts? possible?
<erUSUL> bill_: dunno much about wubi sorry... not sure if he can access the windows filesystem
<rajec> guys I  have problem install magento on ubuntu it says It dont have permissions so I did sudo chown username /magento but it doesnt work either
<remoteCTRL> Computech: well gui is hard if i recall correctly amanda has a gui but rsync is best for that kind of jobs
<bill_> as far as i know he mounts the sda normally like if he had ext3 and ntfs too
<icesword> bill_, wubi? there is a site? like is wubi.org or what? not clear now?
<unop> remoteCTRL, ok, try this.  kill 7127; kill 8214  #and then try playing something to get sound
<Computech> remoteCTRL, are those instalable from synaptic?
<remoteCTRL> Computech: anything that is available from the repositories is installable from synaptic
<comicinker> help!: when I try to rmmod my audio device, I receive: ERROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use      how can I remove that module?
<remoteCTRL> unop: genious! it made a clack and now it works again
<remoteCTRL> unop: now what the h*** was that??
<unop> remoteCTRL, i suspect that the gnome-screensaver command starts of the ESD process which locks the sound device - not allowing other programs to access it, i suspect -- try setting the screensaver off again
<remoteCTRL> comicinker: something is accessing that module, like a media player or gnome or whatever, as long as it is in use you can't
<remoteCTRL> unop: yeah i got it off now
<comicinker> remoteCTRL: how can I find out what's using that module?
<remoteCTRL> unop: nice old lad, saved my life once more, thanks:)
<unop> remoteCTRL, ha ha
<Computech> remoteCTRL, the thing i want is that my ubuntu computer goes to \\server\importantfiles and copy everything from there to a usb external hard disk on the ubuntu computer itself
<smelian> hello please im using acer 5720 G but my wireless dont work im using hardy gnome i heared there is program name wirless assistant but its for kde is there same prog for gnome
<Gizmo_The_Great> Hi. I have a directory full of 200 or so files that I want to numerically rename from FilenameA, FilenameB etc to 1_FilenameA, 2_FilenameB etc. Any ideas how to do that? .
<remoteCTRL> comicinker: sorry, no idea
<C0p3rn1c> I know this is not on topic but what can you do about GPL violations ?
<ackbahr> C0p3rn1c: There's an off-topic channel....
<thiebaude> !ndswrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndswrapper
<thiebaude> i think i misspelled it
<remoteCTRL> Computech: well that is commonly being achieved with a little script that you schedule with a cronjob
<ziroday`> !ndiswrapper > thiebaude
<ubottu> thiebaude, please see my private message
<icesword> hehe
<beginner> Hello. Could someone help me to use my bluetooth headset? When I try to use kernel panics....
<thiebaude> thank you, ziroday
<comicinker> remoteCTRL: maybe with the help of lsof? somehow?
<ziroday`> thiebaude: have fun, also see !wifi
<Computech> remoteCTRL, can you help me making such a script? but the best thing would be of course the function of a average backup programm to only backup files that are changed
<thiebaude> ok, ziroday
<term_> Hello... wuts the command to get xorg config... the terminal GUI
<term_> where you can select your systems specs.
<aji_> Does someone know why hydrogen in ubuntu intrepid is crashing whole computer?
<ziroday`> term_: sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<remoteCTRL> comicinker: sorry man, really no idea...
<comicinker> ok
<ziroday`> aji_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<icesword> !drxx
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<term_> ziroday, thx, also, wut drivers do i need for an nvidia geforce fx5200, will install nvidia-glx-new
<term_>  work lol
<thiebaude> aji_:remember 8.10 might have some bugs
<C0p3rn1c> ﻿ok, if theire is anybody here who would like to discuss and help me report the GPL VIOLATION by MYSQL-WORKBENCH please join me in #off-topic
<caesar_eMo> ce imoet
<remoteCTRL> Computech: well as you seem to have more requrements there i suggest you have a look at the manpages or rsync, that one is really powerfull and then see man crontab to see how to implement a cronjob, which isn't very hard to do
<ziroday`> !nvidia | term_
<ubottu> term_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jxander> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Computech> remoteCTRL, ok :)
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great,  rename -n 'no strict; s/^/++$count . "_"/e' Filename*
<faisal> فش
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, the -n causes this to be a dry-run - meaning it does not do the actual renaming, just tells you what it would have done ... to do the renaming, remove -n
<aaron_> can I use festival to read my emails?
<bill_> erUSUL: it seems like vista was unmounted atm. I havent noticed till now that it was mounted manually whenever i click the "vista" entry in the X interface's "locations" menu
<beginner> ﻿Hello. Could someone help me to use my bluetooth headset? When I try to use kernel panics....
<thiebaude> !festival
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival
<rajec> guys I  have problem install magento on ubuntu it says It dont have permissions so I did sudo chown username /magento but it doesnt work either
<discografico> hello
<discografico> can anyone help me with ubuntu?
<aaron_> Festival is text to speech....is there a better solution?
<soundray> discografico: you need to ask more specifically
<discografico> yes
<remoteCTRL> rajec: so you have a folder magento lying directly in /?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: i know only of orca
<discografico> i'd like to install some softwares not in the default directory but in a virtual disk made with truecrypt
<discografico> is it possible?
<aaron_> having trouble with orca
<rajec> remoteCTRL: its in var/www
<aaron_> don't know how to use it
<aaron_> looking for documentation
<remoteCTRL> rajec: then chown /magento will not succeed
<rajec> remoteCTRL:  but I was in www directory so it does
<soundray> discografico: please have a look at the factoid that ubottu will send
<soundray> !truecrypt > discografico
<ubottu> discografico, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> rajec: no it doesn't you need to write ith without the /
<sriramoman> is there anyway to check the size of data that can be embedded in a jpeg or wav file using steghide?
<discografico> oh okey!
<murlidhar> hi all . my nm-applet does not launch anything if i press " manual configuration " Am i missing something?
<maniheer> !nano > xorg62
<Cew27> hey
<discografico> soundray sorry
<aaron_> orca is working now
<Cew27> can anyone help my my blender windowed mode opens in full screen
<aaron_> seems festival needed to be installed for it
<discografico> i've created a volume with trucrypt
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: fine:)
<discografico> and i'm able to store file in it
<discografico> but how can i install packages in it?
<rajec> remoteCTRL: ? so what should I do ?
<icesword> unop, how to make a file excutalbe? heihei, shame on me. hehe
<discografico> i mean... if i need to install amule in it
<discografico> how can i do?
<m3F> i downloaded the intrepid beta, but it does not recognize one of my hard disc drives (the primary one), is this a known bug in the installer? i can see the partition in the LiveCD, but, when i run the installation process the primary hard drive appears empty.
<remoteCTRL> rajec: well execute the command once again without the / infront of magento
<pbn> Hello, on a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 install, in the GUI I can't get a resolution higher than 800x600, but both my display adapter and my monitor support 1024x768. I tried dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg .... but it never prompts me for the definition.... How can I switch to 1024x768 ?
<soundray> murlidhar: it's supposed to call network-admin. Try to run network-admin from terminal and see if it throws any errors
<soundray> discografico: are you trying to hide illegal activity?
<remoteCTRL> pbn: what graphics card?
<ortsvorsteher> pbn: try displayconfig-gtk
<unop> icesword, are you serious?
<discografico> no soundray
<lu6cifer> anyone familiar with alephone?
<pbn> remoteCTRL: Riva TNT 2
<discografico> i'm trying to hide software i don't want other people to use
<icesword> unop, indeed
<unop> icesword, i'll give you a pointer.  chmod
<icesword> :o
<murlidhar> soundray: thanks . it was not installed
<remoteCTRL> pbn: you might hav e to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the desired resolutions in there in order for X to be able to recognize it
<pbn> remoteCTRL: yes I was thinking of editing it ... but.... I find no modelines at all in /etc/X11/xorg.conf !
<icesword> unop, hehe
<discografico> also sotware like thunderbird
<soundray> discografico: okay. I'm afraid I can't help with truecrypt specifics. I think if you want to hide a software installation in it, you'd have to install it directly from an upstream binary instead of from an Ubuntu package.
<Finiras> can anybody recommend an application that lets me download websites? not just a single page but i'm talking about a program that follows every link and downloads everything related to that website, possibly avoiding advertisements
<remoteCTRL> pbn: search for example configs in google i don't know the exact nomencalture by heart...
<aaron_> seems I have configured orca
<rajec> remoteCTRL: hmm still problem btw if I set right on magento folder all subfolders has same permission right?
<aaron_> how do I get it to read a web page
<LjL> !info wget | Finiras
<ubottu> finiras: wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<lu6cifer> anyone familiar with alephone?
<discografico> thanks soundray
<Finiras> ljl wget is just to download a single file
<remoteCTRL> rajec: should have, yes, if not try magento/*
<LjL> Finiras: no it isn't
<murlidhar> discografico: my best advise would be to not let others log in through your username . give them a guest account .
<soundray> Finiras: 'man wget' and search for 'recursive'
<LjL> Finiras: "man wget", hit "/", search for "mirror"
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: with your eyes?
<Phyto> hi all
<discografico> murlidhar: if they log as a guest account they will not see installations like thunderbirds or phonebooks etc.etc.?
<aaron_> I want to have speech read aloud with orca
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: oh sorry man, umm you put the cursor in the webpage
<aaron_> ok
<blueman> I'm trying to compile something. It says I need a certain .hpp file...I have the file, but where do I put it?
<LjL> discografico: they will see the installed programs, but they certainly won't see *your* mails or *your* phonebook
<discografico> oh ok
<LjL> blueman: what are you trying to compile?
<murlidhar> discografico: no they won't see any data that has been entered through your account
<aaron_> nothing happening
<blueman> Just a game engine
<discografico> i'll try
<discografico> thanks
<murlidhar> no problems
<rajec> remoteCTRL: somebody told me to set permission to apache server
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	what happens if you mark a paragraph?
<LjL> blueman, which game engine? we can't guess things if we don't know what one is doing
<phoenixbai> I am new here, nice to meet you all
<Gizmo_The_Great> unop, that has worked a treat!! Thanks a lot. I'd never have worked that out for myself. Thanks
<murlidhar> hi | phoenixbai
<aaron_> by mark do you mean highlight
<aaron_> nothing happens
<murlidhar> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<remoteCTRL> rajec: umm in that case it should be enuff to set the group of the folder to apache or add user apache to the group that owns the magento folder
<unop> Gizmo_The_Great, you need to have an understanding of perl or regular expressions to use rename
<blueman> actually, it's pretty obscure, so I'll think I'll go on their IRC channel for help...
<jxander> is there a gui for configuring mount points and options?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	humm for me that works
<remoteCTRL> jxander: nope you do that in /etc/fstab
<rajec> remoteCTRL: ok but If Iam only user on my ubuntu installation  I am user of apache
<remoteCTRL> rajec: nope apache runs a s wwwrun as far as i recall
<aaron_> the only time I hear sound being read is when the ocra preferences tab is hit
<jxander> remoteCTRL: tried... not working :(... if i remove the entries, it works, but i have to mount by clicking on the desktop... i want to auto mount the ntfs partitions and i can't get the right options :( user option doesn't work for me
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: orca has got some substantial configuration options how to read what, have a look at those
<rajec> remoteCTRL: so could you please tell me how to find under which user it runs and how to change those permissions
<aaron_> ok thanks
<remoteCTRL> jxander: aouto mount option is simply auto but it aoutomounts it only on system start then if you want to do that manually you type mount -a, that mounts everything that is in fstab
<unop> rajec, you want to change the user apache runs under?
<remoteCTRL> rajec: ps aux | grep apache should give you the user
<murlidhar> soundray: geez . now when i press unlock button in network-admin  i get an error " could not authenticate. unexpected error has occured" . i am using openbox and i don't have gnome session at all .
<rajec> unop: hmm yeap. As I said I've installed magento(eshop system) but it has problem with permissiosn
<unop> rajec, what's wrong with the default user?  www-data
<jxander> remoteCTRL: what happens when i click on places > <partition label> ? i would want to mimic that at startup and i want the mounted partitions to stay mounted until i unmount them
<unop> rajec, maybe all you need to do is adjust permissions then - changing the apache user could give you more problems
<remoteCTRL> unop: nope he wants apache to use some magento stuff that he has i the /var/www folder and he needs to change permissions on that so that apache can access it
<soundray> murlidhar: I see, that's fairly non-standard... Consider editing your /etc/network/interfaces directly
<unop> rajec, what kind of permissions issues are you having?
<unop> remoteCTRL, ahh
<remoteCTRL> jxander: i don't understand the question?
<soenke> hi
<murlidhar> soundray: so is there any application that can help in configuring ip address and dns address like network-admin ?
<unop> rajec, which directory under /var/www does magento install it's stuff to?
<thomc> Any suggestions for a lightweight alternative to firefox that's got a few more features than Dillo?
<remoteCTRL> murlidhar: ifconfig does that on commandline
<soenke> how can I tune the cpufreq selector to set "performance" mode on ac power and "ondemand" on battery (hardy) ?
<murlidhar> remoteCTRL: i needed a gui application .
<unop> thomc, epiphany, galeon, opera
<rajec> remoteCTRL: http://www.picamatic.com/view/1129426_Screenshot/
<thomc> unop, thanks.
<remoteCTRL> murlidhar: network-manager is the gui application, anything works just fine in there usually
<murlidhar> soundray: in short words an alternative to network-admin
<rajec> unop: under magento. What I did I set rights my chmod username magento
<remoteCTRL> rajec:  www-data it is
<rajec> unop: but it still has some permision issues(after loading magento under browser)
<murlidhar> remoteCTRL: bash: network-manager: command not found
<remoteCTRL> rajec: you need to chmod it to www-data as that is apaches user
<rajec> remoteCTRL: Ok so should I change id or rather add permissions for www-data on magento folder
<piksi> hello, a quick question regarding 8.10 beta: i'd love to know if the 2.6.27 kernel in the beta currently contains the bug that will brick intel 82567LM eth controllers (it is in the 2.6.27 RC vanilla) ?
<kthakore> I keep getting this error when  I am trying to run symantik (upgrade of kdissert) from /usr/lib/kde4/bin/semantik  symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv
<unop> rajec, well, the user www-data has no access to that directory :)  how do you expect it to access it?
<soundray> murlidhar: I don't know. I edit config files directly, or I use gnome tools. There are probably other GUI tools, but I'm not familiar with those.
<remoteCTRL> murlidhar: not possible:D what does dpkg -l network* return?
<Seveas> piksi, it does. That's why the module is disabled
<jxander> remoteCTRL: sorry. so... i have a ntfs partition and i can use it since i installed ubuntu by mounting it from places > partname, but after a while it unmounts... i want it to stay mounted... i also want those partitions to be mounted on boot. are there options for the automount? these ntfs partitions don't appear in fstab. i tried adding them, but the old style with /dev/sda1 didn't work and i don't get the new UUID=XXXXXX syntax
<rajec> unop: don't ask me I am windows user mostly :D
<unop> rajec, is magento a group on your system?
<unop> rajec, forget windows - that's a whole different ballgame
<soundray> remoteCTRL: note, murlidhar is on OpenBox and has an incomplete nm installation
<piksi> Seveas: good, so it's safe to test (it's on the blacklist right?)
<rajec> unop: magento is just folder
<murlidhar> soundray: i have network-manager installed .
<Seveas> piksi, it should be
<piksi> Seveas: thank you :-)
<unop> rajec, ok, what does this give you?  getent group www-data
<remoteCTRL> soundray: oh i didn't get that, sorry
<unop> rajec, and this.  getent group magento
<soundray> murlidhar: you're missing other components, though, that you need in order to run network-admin
<remoteCTRL> jxander: i told youbefore man have a look at the man pages from fstab its all in there
<outbackwifi> ello
<luis08> hello! I have a partition in "/dev/sda6" and I'm trying to mount it using "fstab". I can mount it, but got no permissions once it's mounted. Any ideas?
<rajec> unop: getent group www-data -> www-data:x:33: ,  and magento give me nothing as I said magento is just folder
<remoteCTRL> gosh is today mounting day?:D
<rajec> unop: folder where is magento(php eshop system) copied
<unop> rajec, ok, this out to fix it then.    sudo chgrp -R www-data /var/www/magento
<outbackwifi> luis08: when you mount it via cli do you get permissions?
<soundray> murlidhar: is there a particular reason why you prefer OpenBox?
<Computech> where can i find the logs of #ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> luis_: you need to add the option user in /etc/fstab to make it user readable
<luis08> outbackwifi, yes, using cli I can get permissions
<unop> !logs | Computech
<ubottu> Computech: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Computech> ty
<luis08> remoteCTRL, already did that
<murlidhar> soundray: yes i don't like gnome desktop
<outbackwifi> luis08: what options have you specifiied in fstab?
<murlidhar> soundray: and i like openbox  only
<remoteCTRL> luis_: you need to remount it after that in order to have the changes take affect
<jxander> remoteCTRL: i know and i have. i tried the "user" option, but it just said unable to mount and it didn't work. i saw that on the ntfs-3g site they say the user option has an issue with mount. :(
<luis08> outbackwifi, "/dev/sda6 /home/guilherme/Shared vfat defaults,user"
<m3F> i downloaded the intrepid beta, but it does not recognize one of my hard disc drives (the primary one), is this a known bug in the installer? i can see the 5 partitions in the LiveCD, but, when i run the installation process the primary hard drive appears empty.
<m3F> hi
<bill_> @remoteCTRL: Trying to mount a vista partition (on a WuBI installed linux) as fuseblk type.. am i wrong?
<outbackwifi> luis08: is it ntfs or vfat?
<outbackwifi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<luis08> outbackwifi, vfat
<rajec> unop: btw I set sudo chown www-data magento but it doesnt work
<unop> rajec, well, doesn't work means what exactly?
<remoteCTRL> jxander: that is complete news to me and i don't think it is true... what does dmesg say after that mount attempt?
<rajec> unop: thank you!!! sudo chgrp -R .... works!
<unop> rajec, did that command fail? were you still not able to access magento in apache? etc?
<unop> rajec, ahh ok :)
<aaron_> here is my error message   aaron@Christian:~$ orca
<aaron_> ** (orca:15054): WARNING **: Failed to send buffer
<remoteCTRL> bill_: sorry but i have absolutely no experience with wubi
<outbackwifi> luis08: after you mount via fstab, what is the owner & persmission of /home/guilherme/Shared
<remoteCTRL> unop: there we go:)
<w7> allooowww
<luis08> outbackwifi, it says root
<unop> luis08, you need to specify the UID and GID options there ..   /dev/sda6 /home/guilherme/Shared vfat defaults,user,UID=$UID,GID=$UID    ... where $UID is taken from this command,   echo $UID
<rajec> unop: NO! its not ok, its great :D
<unop> rajec, ok, great then :)
<rajec> unop: let me get you link to one funny picture gallery http://www.break.com/pictures/flying-dog582962.html ;)
<outbackwifi> luis08: and when you mount via cli, what is it?
<unop> rajec, hmm - ok, that's not your dog is it?
<luis08> outbackwifi, actually it's root as well
<rajec> unop: lol no ;) ist gallery on break.com site they have there funny videos and imho funny picture galleries ;)
<bill_> @remoteCTRL is there any program i can check which partitions are in general available, like a partition program gui or cli
<maniheer> join #ubuntu-ontopic
<unop> rajec, ahh ok, the dog looks well scared
<luis08> unop, I'll try that. thank you!
<outbackwifi> luis08: so what is the difference?
<neea> #surabaya
<luis08> outbackwifi, using cli I can do things inside the folder, but with fstab I can't
<remoteCTRL> bill_: gedit
<bill_> what to gedit though
<rajec> unop: hh yeap take a look on other pictures right above picture you have link to next picture. I ahave to take a rest, see you! and thanks again
<matteo_> hi, anyone knows how to search for a specific channel?
<remoteCTRL> bill_: come again?
<bill_> im trying to find which partitions are visible in linux (not mounted just visible)
<outbackwifi> luis08: whats the output of ls -l of that folder when mounting thro cli and thro fstab?
<outbackwifi> bill_: fdisk -l
<bill_> thanx
<jxander> remoteCTRL: http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged there it says that the user/users options don't work with /etc/fstab :(... nvm, i'll try something else. thx again
<unop> luis08, trust me and try the UID option out
<luis08> outbackwifi, I'll have to check that
<LjL> maniheer: that spam is not appreciated
<luis08> unop, I'll restart my pc, thank you
<remoteCTRL> bill_:  gedit should do the job
<trigpin> bill_, have to run as superuser tho , sudo fdisk -l
<unop> luis08, you don't need to restart
<outbackwifi> restart>>
<Stormx2> Hiya everyone. I have a brand spanking new TV card which features a remote control. In dmesg, I see it being recognised as an input device. I can actually type with it (only buttons 0-9 and enter), even without lirc installed. I've just been fiddling with lirc and couldn't get it work. Hence I'd like to get this input device working outside of lirc. is there some way I can forward the output to a custom command via xorg.conf or something similar? Th
<Stormx2> anks!
<Pitto> hi ppl...iv'e a problem....my SHMConfig results not enabled even after i enabled  it in xorg.conf
<remoteCTRL> jxander: sorry i couldn't help any further---
<Pitto> and i really need it to manage touchpad by gsynaptic config sistem
<pbn> isn't there crt something that will generate modelines for me ?
<blip-> hi,  using ubuntu 8.04 on server machine.    hi all,  i'm searching for a way to get a package installation history with apt-get... google results point me to using aptitude... does apt-get not have a history feature ?
<kthakore> I installed an upgraded version of libqt4 stuff from launchpad 4.4.1 it broke my system how do I revert it to the official qt 4.4.0
<remoteCTRL> blip-: none that i knew of
<Olmedo> Ggg
<pawan> any webcam software
<remoteCTRL> kthakore: very hard to do, as uninstalling it and reinstalling it will probably have the half system uninstalled, there is a way with apt-pinning to resolve that but it is complicated
<blip-> hmmm.  remoteCTRL,  shouldn't there be a system log file for installations or such ?  perhaps independent of apt-get...
<eugenio> http://newlegend.altervista.org/?q=hancock#
<[Lee]> anyone know how  to write a user name and password under firefox (for sock)?
<bill_> anyone using WuBI installed Ubuntu?
<kthakore> remoteCTRL, ok how can I replace new versions (from ppa.launchpad url which I now removed) to the official stuff
<remoteCTRL> blip-: there is a /var/log/apt/term.log maybe in there
<blip-> remoteCTRL: i'll check that out.  thanks
<remoteCTRL> kthakore: if you just removed it install the original stuff with apt-get install <theOriginalStuff>
<remoteCTRL> blip-: np
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿ Hey, everyone! I need a shell command, that allows to sync hard disk to backup one. IE delete and add files, skip matching ones. Anyone?
<remoteCTRL> ShinobiTeno: that would be rsync
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿remoteCTRL thx! checking out.
<remoteCTRL> ShinobiTeno: np
<dangerko> hello please how can i download wcid ( for wireless )
<Frijolie> what's the difference between Movie Player, MPlayer, and Totem? I get these confused all the time!
<matteo_> why if i type :" echo 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu hardy main' | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list" no repos is added? :S
<Alan> Has anybody here ever had problems with more than 4GB of RAM?  I just upgraded today and Ubuntu amd64 will not boot (neither installed or liveCD) with more than 4GB of RAM installed...
<kenalex> ls
<rski> Frijolie: MPlayer = MPlayer Totem = Totem Movie Player =! MPlayer
<kenalex> :D
<matteo_> Anyone may write me the command to remove a program from shell? thx
<Rhodetrem> rm
<rski> sudo apt-get remove program
<rski> rm removes a file
<kenalex> i am taking a step of faith and did  comlete migration to ubuntu from Vista
<techsupport> how can i edit the domain name server info of my ubuntu server box ?
<Frijolie> rski: yeah, that is even more confusing
<kenalex> what other irc clients are available other than pidgen
<rski> ;)
<nnull> !irc > kenalex
<ubottu> kenalex, please see my private message
<rski> kenalex: irssi
<Frijolie> kenalex: I'm using XChat
<kenalex> ok
<chillout25m> hi. how do i use Terminal server client to view my home PC?
<techsupport> !irc > techsupport
<ubottu> techsupport, please see my private message
<dangerko> ﻿ello please how can i download wcid ( for wireless )
<Finnish> How do I use hdparm? I need to disable auto standby on my WD-drive
<Frijolie> so then what is GNOME Mplayer?
<Frijolie> and which is the default in Ubuntu?
<Pitto> iv'e a problem....my SHMConfig results not enabled even after i enabled  it in xorg.conf can someone help me to fix it??
<bill_> @remoteCTRL: the MS windows filesystem is located at /host .Thought to come back and contribute my bit :)
<bill_> thats with Wubi
<moza> !irc > moza
<ubottu> moza, please see my private message
<Rhodetrem> in most programs you can use "%f" to pass a file to open
<Rhodetrem> can you do tht in CLI?
<Rhodetrem> I want to add it to a script
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: it is in /etc/resolv.conf
<remoteCTRL> bill_: was that about wubi or what were we talking about?
<hardcorelinux> how can I use Synaptics to install a particular kernel source?
<remoteCTRL> hardcorelinux: search for it and install?
<lee_> 하
<lee_> sudo 명령어는 절때 못쓰는거나
<remoteCTRL> !chinese | lee
<ubottu> lee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<knopf> hi. apparently the scripts in my /etc/cron.daily don't get executed. How can I check why cron doesn't execute them? (/etc/init.d/cron is running)
<erUSUL> !kor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kor
<erUSUL> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<remoteCTRL> knopf: eventually in /var/log/daemon.log
<hardcorelinux> remoteCTRL, got it, after enabling the "source" it pops up a 'recommended' package, thanks
<remoteCTRL> hardcorelinux: np
<ganj> guys, please, help to install any icq chat
<erUSUL> !im | ganj
<ubottu> ganj: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<remoteCTRL> ganj: use pidgin that one ships with ubuntu
<knopf> remoteCTRL:  no, there's nothing in daemon.log about cron
<erUSUL> ganj: pidgin, in default install, supports icq
<nnull> i havent used shoutcast on ubuntu at all, anyway to view/listen to shoutcasts like you do in winamp?
<remoteCTRL> knopf:  what does sudo /var/run/crond.pid return?
<nnull> havent used music actually heh
<remoteCTRL> nnull: amarok is great for that
<outbackwifi> nnull: VLC>
<knopf> remoteCTRL: the process is running (the contents of the file is 10301)
<rust> remoteCTRL knopf Could be wrong but I thought cron was logged in messages in ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> knopf: sory, meant ﻿sudo cat /var/run/crond.pid
<knopf> remoteCTRL: and that's the correct pid
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ so amarok will gather shoutcasts for me to listen to or?
<rust> knopf grep -i cron /var/log/messages
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ vlc wont gather tho right?
<knopf> rust: no entry
<remoteCTRL> nnull: amarok ships with quite a substantial list of shoutcasts
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ oh.
<knopf> rust: there's actually nothing except -- MARK -- in that file
<outbackwifi> nnull: gather? then you need streamtuner
<remoteCTRL> knopf: could be true what rust says
<outbackwifi> !streamtuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamtuner
<outbackwifi> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-12ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 622 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<knopf> there's something in syslog
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ cheers
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ x2
<remoteCTRL> nnull: pardon?
<nnull> thankyou :P
<remoteCTRL> nnull: np
<knopf> interesting: Oct  4 06:25:01 esg /USR/SBIN/CRON[10008]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily ))
<remoteCTRL> knopf: can you paste your cron.daily?
<knopf> but it never ran the parts
<Bati_Yakasi> hi
<tanner_> can anyone help? im looking for a .pl file thats supposed to be in my linux/documentation/video4linux directory except i dont seem to have that directory anywhere???
<Bati_Yakasi> pls ubuntu key!.
<Bati_Yakasi> what is ext
<Bati_Yakasi> ?
<knopf> remoteCTRL: there's no anacron (!!)
<Bati_Yakasi> ;)
<Bati_Yakasi> thank you:)
<gordey0_> irc.gamesurge.net
<outbackwifi> tanner_: thats not very helpful
<nnull> woaah compiz crashed nooo
<kenalex> thanks nnull and remoteCTRL  si was gonna ask about that  :D
<knopf> that's really a bug in the ubuntu distribution
<Bati_Yakasi> what is ext
<knopf> apt-get install cron works, but it has no cron software
<knopf> one needs to do 'apt-get install anacron' as well
<remoteCTRL> kenalex: hehe np
<knopf> also it's weird that anacron is not preinstalled on the server edition
<tanner_> outbackwifi: sorry the file is extract_xc3028.pl
<outbackwifi> tanner_: whats that supposed to do?
<remoteCTRL> knopf: allerdings...
<outbackwifi> tanner_: do you mean in the linux source tree>
<tanner_> outbackwifi: installs the firmware (i believe) for a wintv usb device
<MXIIA> How can I find something's PID?
<remoteCTRL> tanner_: that file is not contained ion any ubuntu packages according to packages.ubuntu.com
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: ps -fe |grep process name
<bluej> any people know BASH in here? is there an equivalent to "%f" to pass a file to open in terminal for a script?
<MXIIA> ok
<Fieldy> bluej: i would suggest trying #bash too
<remoteCTRL> MXIIA: ps aux | grep whatUreLookingFor
<techsupport> which file should i edit to switch from dynamic to static ip
<outbackwifi> bluej: $1
<ganj> sorry, but when i start pidgin, it show window with accounts, but how to connect?
<outbackwifi> bluej:  thats the argument number
<Igg-man> bluej: what are you trying to do?
<outbackwifi> techsupport: /etc/network/interfaces
<murlidhar> yoppa !!!
<MXIIA> outbackwifi and removeCTRL thanks. found it :) wasn;t showing up under top
<kenalex> is there any tool to convert MS Office 2007 document and Excel formats to a format compatitible with open office
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: /etc/network/interfaces
<rajec> omg whats wrong with  sudo chmod  magento
<outbackwifi> kenalex: surprise.. OO does it out of the box
<bluej> outbackwifi/Igg-man: thanks :)
<remoteCTRL> kenalex: just open it with open office and save as something else
<Igg-man> bluej: your welcome, but I guess I didn't understand the question
<remoteCTRL> rajec: what is it, is it not working again??
<kenalex> nice
<pbn> hello in xorg.conf, what do I choose as "driver" for a Riva TNT 2 card ?
<bluej> Igg-man: $1 is what I needed
<Fat_Man> After unpacking a package to a directory under /opt, and switching to that directory and giving the command sh Wobbles the terminal responds with "Preparing JRE ...
<Fat_Man> Error: Could not open jar file: lib/rt.jar
<Fat_Man> Error unpacking jar files. Aborting.
<Fat_Man> You might need administrative priviledges for this operation.
<Fat_Man>  "  Anyone with any ideas that could help?
<FloodBot1> Fat_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTRL> pbn: probably best vesa
<Igg-man> bluej: oh
<remoteCTRL> !paste | Fat_Man
<ubottu> Fat_Man: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Igg-man> bluej: yah, $1
<rajec> remoteCTRL: I have to regain permissions because new files was downloaded and they don't  extends permision of folder(magento)
<CelinVamp> ciao
<CelinVamp> sapete spiegarmi cos'è questo "Durante l'arresto vengono visualizzati alcuni messaggi di errore legati al network manager,
<CelinVamp> NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_hal_deinit(): libhal shutdown failed - connection is closed
<CelinVamp> NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_dbus_init(): nm_dbus_init() could not get the system bus. Make sure the mesage bus daemon is running!
<CelinVamp> NetworkManager:nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change: assertion 'cb_data->data->d
<remoteCTRL> Fat_Man: well as the error message already states try sudo sh wobbles
<FloodBot1> CelinVamp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CelinVamp> bus_connection' failed
<CelinVamp> NetworkManager:nm_dbus_signal_device_status_change: assertion 'cb_data->data->d
<LjL> !it | CelinVamp
<ubottu> CelinVamp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Bati_Yakasi> ls
<rxvt> continua a cambiarmi il nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf perche'????
<CelinVamp> sorry
<LjL> !it | rxvt
<ubottu> rxvt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rajec> remoteCTRL: I have errorr:  Path "/var/www/magento/var/.htaccess~" must be writable Path "/var/www/magento/media/catalog/product" must be writable error
<Fat_Man> remoteCTRL: Thanks will try...
<rxvt> oh! sorry
<remoteCTRL> Fat_Man: np
<remoteCTRL> rajec:  chmod -R 770 magento
<rajec> remoteCTRL: this is for all users ?
<remoteCTRL> rajec: this is for the owner, the group and 0 rights for everybody else
<Igg-man> Is there a new method to enable dvd playback in 8.04?
<rski> not that i know of
<rski> bbl
<iPWN3D> Who was trolling?
<Fat_Man> remoteCtrl: BINGO!.....Thanks Again!
<remoteCTRL> rajec: ah and i missed what you wrote further up, do chown -R youruser:www-data magento once more eventually to change the permissions of the newly added files once more
<remoteCTRL> Fat_Man: hehe np man
<rajec> remoteCTRL: thanks
<remoteCTRL> rajec: np
<ianliu_88> How do I install openoffice spellcheckers?
<erUSUL> !dvd | Igg-man
<ubottu> Igg-man: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<remoteCTRL> ianliu_88: sudo apt-get install myspell-yourLanguage
<Igg-man> erUSUL: sweet, thanks.  I think I've already started that process.  I'm downloading stuff now
<deathicide> why is update manager asking to update ATI display drivers when im using Nvidia display drivers?
<remoteCTRL> rofl
<XGas> deathicide: are those driver named: xserver-something?
<ianliu_88> remoteCTRL: I did install that package, but I'm still not able to get spell check. Maybe because I'm using beta? oO
<deathicide> XGas, yes
<Igg-man> !cdrom | Igg-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrom
<Igg-man> !help | Igg-man
<ubottu> Igg-man, please see my private message
<remoteCTRL> ianliu_88: have you enabled it in oo?
<XGas> deathicide: it is just there, no worries
<deathicide> XGas, ok.. thanks
<ianliu_88> remoteCTRL: oh, wait, I think it worked
<remoteCTRL> ianliu_88: great:)
<techsupport> is /etc/resolv.conf just to display what the nameservers are or can i also modify it to actually make changes to the DNS ?
<XGas> deathicide: it is "pre-installed" but not used unless you plug in an ATI GPU.
<ianliu_88> remoteCTRL: thanks :)
<remoteCTRL> ianliu_88: np
<Coppershade-org> sudo apt-get install xchat failed, no xchat found in synaptic. not available for linux?
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: those are the nameservers
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, right but can i actually change it to something else ?
<stdin> Coppershade-org: make sure you enable universe
<Coppershade-org> ah
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ streamtuner works fine, except it gets winamp shoutcast streams, any idea why mate?
<remoteCTRL> Coppershade-org: xchat-gnome it is
<Coppershade-org> at first glance, I find no such option in synaptic
<stdin> xchat-gnome is, erm, less good than xchat
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: i don't understand the question, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Coppershade-org> stdin, if only xchat-gnome is available for gnome, I'm happy to use it
<remoteCTRL> stdin: hehe fair enuff
<techsupport> try to change the DNS from the one that was given to me by my isp to the local dns that i have on my network
<Coppershade-org> shoot me but i prefer gnome :)
<outbackwifi>  nnull what is it that you,  want it to get? they are not winamp streams, they are shoutcast streams; only the icon shows winamp so that people can recognise it
 * outbackwifi shoots Coppershade-org
<stdin> Coppershade-org: both are available, and are GTK apps, but the -gnome version is stripped down config-wise
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: well what is keeping you from doing so? just change the values in the file;)
<stdin> Coppershade-org: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories should tell you how enable universe
<DrHalan> hey, using pidgin ALSA-sound works finde but ESD doesnt do a thing ( i mean the settings inside pidgin )
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: cat /etc/resolv.conf displays your current nameserver
<Coppershade-org> stdin, this link was better :) http://simplyubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/24/10-tips-for-the-ubuntu-newcomer/
<Coppershade-org> lovely
<polygon89> ok im confused about this shrinking thing
<polygon89> is the 'available shrink space' the maximum size i can make the hard drive?
<polygon89> after shrinking
<nnull> !amarok > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<polygon89> err, the minimum
<AhmedAlaa> Hello ppl :D
<remoteCTRL> polygon89: i would read it as the amount space available to which you can shink the partition
<nnull> any gtk frontends for Amarok? i dont wanna haveto install all the kde libs, and VLC doesnt seem to wanna open shoutcasts
<fifafrazer> out of curiosity, what happens if you run out of memory in linux, and have no swap partition?
<AhmedAlaa> how can i dail pppoe throw the wireless card ??????
<remoteCTRL> nnull: well the kde libs are the downside of amarok but it doesn't install that many:P
<polygon89> i have 150 gb free but it will only let me shrink 60 gb of that?
<polygon89> lame
<nnull> fifafrazer¬ systemlockup/possible minimal data loss (ram) possibly (would be my guess) not too sure
<AhmedAlaa> i only find the eth card in the pppoe setting
<rpedro> fifafrazer: your pc burns to ashes
<remoteCTRL> fifafrazer: you will need a lot of coffee until ubuntu responds again
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ kde libs are the DEBIL!
<remoteCTRL> nnull: who told you that?
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ my resource manager :P
<remoteCTRL> nnull: now who is that?:D
<smelian> hello i m using ubuntu hardy in acer 5720g but my wireless not working it is intel 3945ABG
<nnull> htop/conky/gnome-systemmonotor take ure pick :P
<remoteCTRL> AhmedAlaa: it is openvpn the client!!!!!!!!!!
<nnull> nit*
<ortsvorsteher> smelian: did you looked to blacklist?
<smelian> ﻿ortsvorsteher : what is blacklist?
<remoteCTRL> smelian: you need to download the firmware for 3945ABG in ordert to get that working
<smelian> ﻿remoteCTRL: from where please ?
<remoteCTRL> smelian: google is your friend
<ortsvorsteher> smelian: you can search for wiki.ubuntuusers.de the blacklist, which hardware is not supported
<smelian> i will look and come back thx
<remoteCTRL> ortsvorsteher: forget about that it is supported
<nnull> whats the keyboard shortcut to killx again pls?
<Coppershade-org> hm, sudo apt-get update is stuck at 0%
<Coppershade-org> even though network is working.
<AhmedAlaa> plz i need to do pppoe via the wireless ?? what packages i need i must download it here on windows first coz i cant connect to the internet from ubuntu ???
<remoteCTRL> smelian: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=2259&DwnldID=10315&lang=eng
<remoteCTRL> !openvpn | AhmedAlaa
<ubottu> AhmedAlaa: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<bullgard4> How can I determine what console driver my IBM Thinkpad T42 uses under Ubuntu 8.04.1? see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-3.html
<nnull> !killx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killx
<Coppershade-org> in general, ubuntu is terribly slow on my c2d
<Coppershade-org> i think it happened after my screen went into sleep mode.
<matteo_> I have changed my panel's desktop configuration and i don't know how to add the wireless connection bar to the new panel, any tips?
<Coppershade-org> any way to turn any and all power saving settings?
<AhmedAlaa> ubottu : thx i'll try it :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: i don't know anything about drivers there but what "gives" you a console should be /sbin/getty
<Cutter> hi
<remoteCTRL> matteo_: rightclick your panel and click on add to panel, see if it is in there
<matteo_> itisnt here :S
<remoteCTRL> matteo_: no clue then sorry
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL: I did not aks about a command but about a driver.
<Cutter> if I install Ubuntu, then Openbox on top, will it install the shortcuts to the existing applications?
<matteo_> np thx u :S
<Coppershade-org> hmm, network connection died after 'dim screen'
<joshux> how to creat a multiboot(linux and dos) cd in ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> matteo_: you need to determine the name of the applet then you need to add a custom application with the name of the applet
<smelian> ﻿remoteCTRL : thank u i downloaded it what i should do after
<flami> Hi, In trying to get a "Sis 771/671 " to run without the vesa driver, Is there a driver that can actually use this card ?
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: what would you need that for anyways?
<remoteCTRL> smelian: put it somewhere where you can access it from within ubuntu and install it
<Coppershade-org> ok, I have to reboot ubuntu to make it see the network again.
<remoteCTRL> smelian: then follow the howtos on openvpn's website
<krylyx> can someone recommend me a good programming ide? i use php/html/javascript, etc... something with highlight and auto-completion should be enough :)
<Petein> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS and almost all of my 1 GB ram is full.what can I do to make it lighter? Is there any lighter ubuntu based distros ?
<smelian> ﻿remoteCTRL: i put it desktop its folder  and ( ﻿howtos on openvpn's website ) what is this
<remoteCTRL> Coppershade-org: no ifdown/ifup interfacename should do like ifdown eth0 ifup eth0
<polygon89> Petein, are you sure its not cache?
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL: A better understanding for changeing the font there.
<Coppershade-org> remoteCTRL, whut? :)
<Petein> polygon89 yes.because the swap is 2 GB and ram is 1 GB. it says 37 MB free
<polygon89> Petein, linux likes to make full use of your ram, so even if applications only use like 300 mb of it, the kernel will use the rest as cache so everything runs faster
<remoteCTRL> smelian: on the website of openvpn you find how tos as the name says it tells you how to do it
<polygon89> Petein, there is some command to tell how much is cache, i dont know it since i just use system monitor =P
<Cutter> is it a good idea to install Openbox on Ubuntu, with performance in mind?
<remoteCTRL> Petein: that is the strategy of linux; to keep the things in RAM that is perfectly fine!
<Cutter> or is it better to install a lightweight distro for mthat matter?
<remoteCTRL> polygon89: it is free
<amanu> Cutter:what is  Openbox?
<joshux> how to creat a multiboot(linux and dos) cd in ubuntu    TIA
<Petein> polygon89 ok to make it simplier: i want a linux distro which i will be able to play music, surf with firefox, code in netbeans, have lamp running, downloading from torrents, chatting in pidgin and still be fast (im on an amd 3400+ 2.4 Ghz, 1 GB RAM)
<thiebaude> amanu:it's a window manager
<Coppershade-org> after reboot it worked. !
<amanu> thiebaude:what can we do wth that
<thiebaude> amanu:it's low on system resources
<Cutter> amanu: a window manager
<amanu> !open box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open box
<thiebaude> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<polygon89> Petein, i can run boat loads of programs on my linux machine and i have 1 gb of ram and a slower cpu then you, and even after running firefox banshee pidgin a torrent program and some other things i really only use 300-400 mb of ram, you should be fine
<thiebaude> amanu:a bunch of window managers are in synaptic
<amanu> ok
<remoteCTRL> Petein: have a lookk at xubuntu or ubuntu studio
<amanu> can any one tell me how to remove mbr in hdd
<Petein> remoteCTRL i install xfce after installing ubuntu 8.04 lts
<polygon89> remoteCTRL, he can run ubuntu fine, no need to resort to xfce if he doesn't have to
<remoteCTRL> Petein: well xfce is veeery basic
<Petein> polygon89 i like xfce
<phrak> quick question: ubuntu desktop 8.04, what is the command line for running the network configuration tool?
<polygon89> i hate xfce
<polygon89> cant configure anything
<phrak> the gui based one
<remoteCTRL> Petein: polygon89 i agree on that
<Coppershade-org> xchat install underway... :D
<polygon89> i cant even configure where icons on the taskbar go
<polygon89> its either all the way on the left or all the way on the right
<remoteCTRL> treu
<amanu> i mean my friends ystem is recently effected with a virus not allowing xp to boot so i would like to install ubuntu and do a favour to him
<matt__> I have a script I'd like someone to test and tell me if it works.  Instructions are here: http://linuxhack3r.com/2008/10/04/check-your-external-ip-via-cli-with-one-command-2/
<thiebaude> polygon89:that's why i dont run it
<amanu> can any one pls?
<matt__> Remember, always check scripts before running them.
<matteo_> anyone knows how to restore the main desktop panel that i deleted? thx alot
<remoteCTRL> matt__:  i recommend you put that question in #bash
<photon_> ok, I am now officially cool :)
<Petein> and why ubuntu shows that my ram is full?
<photon_> photon_, =coppershade org
<amanu> removing mbr from hard disk ......
<matt__> remoteCTRL: Ok. I actually have, I am just aiming this script as ubuntu users, and want to make sure it works.
<photon_> so xchat install worked
<thiebaude> petein:how much ram do you have?
<phrak> On Ubuntu Desktop 8.04, what is the command line for running the GUI network configuration tool?
<amanu> with ubuntu
<amanu> is it possible
<Petein> thiebaude 1 GB DDR
<remoteCTRL> Petein: because ubuntu does that, no matter how much you have, it is a different strategy then windows
<amanu> i mean my friends system is recently effected with a virus not allowing xp to boot so i would like to install ubuntu and do a favour to him
<remoteCTRL> matt__: doesn't make a difference if it is ubuntu or fedora or what ever, it's the same toolset that you are using
<amanu> removing mbr from hard disk ......
<amanu> is it possible
<polygon89> Petein, i told you, because it uses free ram as cache, it doesn't let it go to waste. if you suddenly need the cached ram for a program the kernel will delete the cache and use it for that program.
<amanu> with ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> phrak: network-manager
<thiebaude> amanu:does he want xp anymore on that machine?
<thiebaude> does
<photon_> techsupport, anyone: up to some Wireless laptop network setup help?
<photon_> :)
<matt__> remoteCTRL: This is true. But does ubuntu use /usr/local/bin/ the same as the other distros? This i don't know.
<polygon89> Petein, have a nice read: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<amanu> yes he wouls like to have a dual boot
<matteo_> Anyone knows how tor restore the Desktop main panel that i deleted? thx alot
<amanu> becauuse hes new to ubuntu
<Petein> amanu http://www-staff.it.uts.edu.au/~cwang/tech/2006/03/configuration-how-to-remove-grub-from.html
<remoteCTRL> matt__: sure as hell does
<thiebaude> amanu:so he's not able to boot-up xp?
<amanu> yes
<matt__> remoteCTRL: Alright.
<Petein> polygon89 thanks
<photon_> I have the Realtek 8168 controller that's supposed to be be bugfixed in HH, and as you can see wired network is working.
<amanu> thiebaude:a virus attacked his system
<amanu> what can he do ?
<matt__> remoteCTRL: So you won't even take a look at it though to make sure it works as good as possible for the end user?
<remoteCTRL> amanu: format c in case of windows:P
<thiebaude> amanu:re-install xp,if he wants to, then install ubuntu, then set the partition
<remoteCTRL> matt__: *sigh* no need to pal it will work on any linux if it works on one (exept for SuSE maybe:P )
<thiebaude> amanu:do you have the ubuntu live cd?
<amanu> thiebaude:when i asked some one just a format wont remove that because there may be chance of attacking to mbr
<thiebaude> do
<amanu> yes
<photon_> amanu,  I read the Ubuntu livecd can let him save files from the attacked partition
<amanu> thiebaude:i formated with it too
<matt__> remoteCTRL: Well I use SuSE, so what do you know?
<photon_> before he reinstalls :)
<thiebaude> amanu:not if you install xp first
<thiebaude> i did it many times
<MXIIA> Is it possible to add a link under Applications? like if I want to add a link to a webmin of a home server?
<amanu> thiebaude:yes xp was installed first so ubutnu gparted just hangs
<photon_> how do I check my wireless controller is working? laptop led thingy is off, but I think it's working, checked it in Administration
<remoteCTRL> matt__: so why are you asking in #ubuntu then? :D SuSE has a somewhat different file structure, so if you are using absolute paths when invoking commands like /sbin/ifconfig those might be located somewhere else in suse
<amanu> thiebaude:now i would like to completely bring his hard disk to *** means as it was empty when brought
<thiebaude> amanu:so you get to the part where it ask how you want to partition the HD?
<amanu> can i with ubuntu
<thiebaude> amanu:yes
<remoteCTRL> photon_: iwconfig and iwlist scan
<photon_> I've configured my wireless to the exact same as in ipconfig/all in Vista that works
<amanu> thiebaude: i too install ubuntu ,fedora all working except xp
<nnull> anyone know where i can get better visualations for totem? i checked synaptic
<photon_> remoteCTRL, right-o. Terminal is open.
<thiebaude> amanu:does he need xp?
<thiebaude> does
<thiebaude> darn pidgin
<amanu> thiebaude:yes
<remoteCTRL> photon_: come again?
<thon0925> who here has 8.10 beta?
<thiebaude> ok, amanu, try again with the live cd
<amanu> thiebaude:he want because besides xp they cant operate system
<thiebaude> amanu:boot from cd
<photon_> typed that in terminal remoteCTRL , and got wlan0 information.
<remoteCTRL> !ubuntu+1 | thon0925
<ubottu> thon0925: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<photon_> don't know how to interpret those 10 lines of text tho :)
<remoteCTRL> rofl ubottu
<amanu> thiebaude:even i partition hdd by ubutnu no use beacuse some one said it might have attacked mbr
<remoteCTRL> thon0925: meant have a look at #ubuntu+1
<amanu> so manually you need to delete mbr
<amanu> how can i?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: there is supposed to be a link quality in there
<thiebaude> amanu:i dont know how to do that
<thon0925> I have 8.10 because of the reworked network settings, and I need to know how to bridge the connections to my Xbox
<amanu> ok
<remoteCTRL> photon_: if that is 0 of 100 you have no connection
<photon_> remoteCTRL, iwlist scan returns No scan results
<amanu> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<photon_> link quality 0, yeah.
<remoteCTRL> photon_: then it is not working
<photon_> the wireless switch is on tho
<photon_> what do I do to 'enable' it?
<remoteCTRL> !supergrub | amanu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<nnull> anyone know where i can get better visualisations for totem? i checked synaptic
<amanu> remoteCTRL:what is supergrub
<photon_> any networking guide/analysis programs in synaptic?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: what does lspci | grep wifi return?
<thiebaude> amanu:how much memory does that computer have?
<photon_> will check
<remoteCTRL> photon_: or lspci | grep wireless?
<krylyx> nnull, what do you mean y better visualisations?
<amanu> i wnat to bring back my hard disk to initial position when i brought it using ubutnu can i?
 * vorador Boas!
<remoteCTRL> amanu: supergrub disk is a cd with grub tools that allows you to restore windows or linux master boot records
<photon_> remoteCTRL, the latter returns a prompt, ie nothing
<amanu> thiebaude:80 gb hdd,512 mb ram
<thiebaude> amanu:i would try the live cd, again
<nnull> krylyx¬ im using totem to stream shoutcasts, but it only has 1 visual plugin, which is very pixelated and ugly :F
<remoteCTRL> photon_: what wireless card have you got?
<photon_> I'm on a Dell Vostro 1510 with Realtek 8168 wireless card, remoteCTRL
<photon_> hehe
<remoteCTRL> ah kk
<photon_> bugged in GG, correct? but was fixed in HH, right?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: what does dmesg | grep  8168 return?
<pbn> Hello I got a problem. In kcontrol, I click "become superuser", and I select not to have any names at the login manager
<amanu> remoteCTRL:any command to get .deb package of  supergrub?
<pbn> but I still get the list of names in kdm...
<pbn> any ide ?
<photon_> remoteCTRL, [   21.650043] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xf8848000, 00:1c:23:4d:5c:b2, XID 3c2000c0 IRQ 219
<khoder> bonjour à tous
<krylyx> nnull, you can try not using totem to listen music, try getting a audioplayer as audacious :P but i don't know where you can get more visual plugins, sorry
<remoteCTRL> amanu: google for supergrub disk it is not a .de but a .iso that you need to burn, its bootable
<techsupport> how come the link to network configuration doesnt work ? i really need it https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<amanu> ok
<khoder> bye bye
<remoteCTRL> photon_: that looks nice and what values have you set in your system/administration/network for eth0?
<photon_> gah, I need to up the font size in xchat - 1920 on 15" is really tiny :P
<thiebaude> amanu:hope it works this time :)
<nnull> krylyx¬ does auacious handle shoutcasts && or have good visual plugins?
<photon_> remoteCTRL, , will check
<amanu> thiebaude:ok thank u
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: The requested URL /7.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html was not found on this server
<krylyx> nnull, audacious can handle shoutcasts, and is a player similar to windows winamp, and doesnt have visual plugins by default, but i guess you can install some.
<freedumMan> I hope you can help, I have NOT installed firestarter a few months ago and now trying to connect to both a windows box and ubuntu desktop machine, all fails trying ssh, webserver etc, I can ping and do all this with this laptop at work just not at home I use ETH0 at work and Wlan0 at home   any ideas
<thiebaude> amanu:your welcomed
<thiebaude> bbl, after work
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, very important link, i got it form here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/Kerberos
<jackyshroff> Hello everyone, my first time in IRC chatt, I need some help with my Toshiba Laptop, everything is working except for sound.
<photon_> remoteCTRL, ESSID <some name> WEP ascii <password> static IP, 192.168.0.xx, subnet mask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.0.1
<photon_> same as from ipconfig on my Windoze install on this laptop
<remoteCTRL> photon_: so that looks proper yet still no connection?
<photon_> remoteCTRL, yes, that is why I'm asking. No problem with the card or driver then?
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<photon_> the rest I can handle :)
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: i don't understand the question man that link is dead
<photon_> unplugging network cable to test wireless.
<hyperair1> hello. is there a kernel module for the intel gpu driver?
<MachinTrucChose> how can I make a telnet connection through a specific network interface (eg, ath0 instead of eth0) without disabling all other interfaces?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: settings look ok to me, how far away are you from that access point?
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, the link is dead but why is it still provided by ubuntu help ?
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: pick the correct ip address. the kernel's routing table will handle the rest
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: i guess the "check if any of the trillion links is down" guy is on a holyday:P
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair1: I'm using Hamachi, and can't ping/connect to other computers. I get "no route to host". I'm looking at the Hamachi window and it says all the other computers are online.
<photon_> remoteCTRL, can you read this?
<photon_> <photon_> remoteCTRL, can you read this?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: i sure can
<MachinTrucChose> Hamachi assigned me a special IP address, 5.x.x.x
<photon_> I guess you didn't?
<zzznn> 大家好
<photon_> remoteCTRL, 1.5 meters :P
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: type "route" in a terminal and see
<remoteCTRL> photon_: i do man i do
<photon_> yes, but that line was a quote
<photon_> :)
<zzznn> 我第一次使用这个，希望大家多多照顾
<MachinTrucChose> 5.0.0.0         *               255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 ham0
<photon_> so you didn't see 2 such messages
<remoteCTRL> photon_: i red them both
<photon_> ??
<ortsvorsteher> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<remoteCTRL> ﻿(04:44:49 PM) photon_: remoteCTRL, can you read this?
<remoteCTRL> (04:44:54 PM) photon_: <photon_> remoteCTRL, can you read this?
<photon_> but google in firefox didn't work. hm
<remoteCTRL> !sn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sn
<remoteCTRL> !chinese
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair1: so that line means all 5.x addresses are going through ham0?
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<photon_> something else then!
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: yes
<photon_> unplugging again remoteCTRL , type something in 5 seconds!
<zzznn> 这到底是怎么回事？
<remoteCTRL> photon_: seems so, do iwlist scan and iwconfig again and see what link quality says now
<MachinTrucChose> hmm...why do you think I'd be getting a "no route to host" error?
<MachinTrucChose> Chalk it up as "hamachi doesn't work right on Linux" ?
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: no, something's wrong. it works fine for me
<erUSUL> !cn | zzznn
<ubottu> zzznn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair1: can you think of any additional troubleshooting?
<remoteCTRL> erUSUL: guess he's not chinese but who would know that :D
<photon_> remoteCTRL, on wireless now.
<photon_> seems I can't read from wireless, only write?
<photon_> strange indeed.
<hyperair1> hmm, not really. why don't you go to hamachi forums and ask
<photon_> ok, plugged in again.
<remoteCTRL> photon_: yes i can read you
<MachinTrucChose> allright, thanks
<hyperair1> sorry couldn't be of help
<remoteCTRL> ﻿(04:48:19 PM) photon_: remoteCTRL, on wireless now.
<photon_> remoteCTRL, did you get 4 lines before 'ok, I'm plugged in again' ?
<techsupport> remoteCTRL,  :)
<remoteCTRL> i did
<erUSUL> !jp | zzznn
<ubottu> zzznn: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<trigpin> !japanese
<trigpin> didn't work
<photon_> strange. very strange.
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: actually, could you pastebin the result of "ifconfig ham0", blank out your ip address if you wish
<erUSUL> remoteCTRL: indeed ;P
<photon_> how to analyse?
<remoteCTRL> heh
<remoteCTRL> photon_: so you re basically connected but firefox don't work?
<photon_> well, I don't see anything you guys type when I'm on wireless
<photon_> you only see what I type remoteCTRL  :)
<remoteCTRL> photon_: ahaaaa that means you have a tx but no rx
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53826/
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: check your iptables rules as well "sudo iptables -L"
<photon_> probably. How to fix that tho?
 * Kondensuotas_pie damusineja obuoli
<Dragan91> hello
<photon_> I can check how many bytes receive for the wireless I guess
<Dragan91> does anyone codes in visual basic 2008?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: trun up the transmission strength of your access point?
<hyperair1> MachinTrucChose: if you're using ufw or firestarter, disable it and try again
<erUSUL> Dragan91: not aviable in linux
<remoteCTRL> photon you should see that with iwlist
<photon_> remoteCTRL, how?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: uuuh meant iwconfig
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53827/
<MachinTrucChose> I don't believe I'm using either of them.  I'll check Synaptic.
<remoteCTRL> photon_: well it say tx-packets: rx-packets there
<trigpin> i want to record and forward wind and stop  live video streams but seem unable to do so any tips .
<trigpin> ?
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: no if you didn't manualy configure, they're disabled by default
<hyperair> s/manualy/manually/
<photon_> everything in iwconfig (below 'Power Management' is at 0
<exco> I get a kernel panic on boot (forced an older package) - how can I fix that mistake?
<MachinTrucChose> FFS...I have ufw installed
<photon_> should I enable roaming mode?
<MachinTrucChose> must have been something I put on a long time ago. I'll remove it now.
<photon_> should I enable roaming mode?
<Dragan91> guys in version 8.04 i cant install ati radeon 9250 drivers from ati is there a work around?
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624184
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: ufw is installed but not enabled by default. don't touch it
<photon_> I've always wanted to roam, secretly.
<MachinTrucChose> oh
<erUSUL> Dragan91: why not use the free radeon drivers?
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: have you done hamachi go-online <network name>?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: well if you don't have any ip adress its gonna get hard...
<Dragan91> i cant use them as it seems that 8.04 doesnt support my card :( so i cant use 3d features :(
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: I'm using the gHamachi GUI. I logged in, and I see all the other computers, and the Windows computer in particular with a green dot that indicates it's online
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, maybe you know this, i'm trying to restart ntpdate by sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart but that returs command not found
 * Kondensuotas_pie ka veikt ? A ?
<elexodus> Anybody know where the #abit board might be located?
<erUSUL> Dragan91: tried system>Admin>hardware drivers yet?
<Dougy[Work]> Is there a good way via CLI to tell what version of Ubuntu I have running?
<Grey_Loki> uname -a, I think
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: sudo /etc/init.d/ndpd restart
<foormea> hi
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: but you musth ave a green dot next to the network name, if i'm not mistaken
<photon_> I can only conclude roaming mode did not work.
<Cameron_> hi, does ubuntu do anything to the lvm package to change the magic number ?
<photon_> as expected :) Network Tools return 0 packets sent 0 packets returned.
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: right click on the network and click go online. just because *they* are online, it doesn't mean that *you* are online
<remoteCTRL> photon_: do sudo dhclient eth0
<foormea> i have a question. i want to backup my sql database. do i only need to go to my server's myphpadmin and export my database? or is there anything else to do?
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, same
<remoteCTRL> photon_: so how were you able to write previously then???
<photon_> remoteCTRL, ethernet cable on back :)
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: the network does indeed have a red dot. However, my Hamachi "power" icon is green, and if I press it, I go "Offline" (network and peers disappear). I click it again., it goes "Logging into Hamachi" and redisplays the network and peers.
<Dougy[Work]> Is there a good way via CLI to tell what version of Ubuntu I have running? I'm away from home and just upgraded to Intrepix, when I reboot my laptop from here I want to make sure it worked.
<erUSUL> Dragan91: have you tried system>Admin>hardware drivers yet?
<photon_> to test the wireless I unplug it
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: in that case you might want to install it before restarting it?:D
<erUSUL> Dougy[Work]: lsb_release -a
<zzznn> hi
<Dragan91> No
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: you don't understand what i mean. right click on the NETWORK NAME.
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: and click go online
<remoteCTRL> photon_: but you wrote wireless test previously??
<erUSUL> Dragan91: try it then
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: oh I see...it works now.
<Dragan91> when i go there there are no propetatory drivers listed
<photon_> dhclient return a bunch of lines, 'bound to 192.168.0.169' as last line, first two lines 'unknown address'
<photon_> remoteCTRL, yes, very strange. with no cable plugged :P
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, which ntpdate returs usr/sbin/ntpdate
<erUSUL> Dragan91: then i dunno :(
<slaw6> Hi! Does anyone know if I can include Hardy's repo for Enlightenment DR17  (e17.dunnewind.net hardy e17) when I have Ubuntu Feisty?
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: thank you for all your help. I don't recall having to do this in the Windows version...I figured if I can see the other users, it meant I'm logged in. I should've been using the console version to avoid this. Thanks for saving my lazy ass.
<photon_> restoring non-roaming mode anyway... :)
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: i don't know what that is supposed to be but yet still you might wanna apt-get install ntp
<erUSUL> slaw6: you can't
<exco> is there a way to install a package (my system doesn't boot anymore) from the live cd
<Dragan91> i will install my ubuntu now
<erUSUL> exco: chrooting to the hardware install from the livecd ?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: if you switch to non roaming you need to fill in an ip, a gateway, a subnetmask and dns servers manually
<slaw6> erUSUL: any problems? I know it IS possible, but I wonder if there will be no conflict.
<anthony_> how do i make a dedicated server of counter strike on ubuntu?
<exco> erUSUL : thanks, I'll read up on that
<photon_> remoteCTRL,  I gave you those before :)
<elexodus> Anybody know where the #abit board might be located? I'm trying to get my IX38 running.
<Dragan91> i really hate using windows cuz its too hard to maintain and it crashes all the time :( only thing that is  stopping me from doing is that i cant set up my world of warcraft to work with it :(
<remoteCTRL> exco: yes, boot the live cd, mount the system on the disk, changeroot into it and install
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: ah hell. i don't know how to use ghamachi. in the command line, it's "hamachi go-online <network name>"
<anthony_> how do i make a dedicated server of counter strike on ubuntu?
<photon_> wired connection is roaming and works, wireless has been tested in roaming and with the info I gave you before, and does  not work.
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: on nevrmind, you got it working eh? good for you.
<ompaul> !wow | Dragan91 go here read this it tells you want you want
<ubottu> Dragan91 go here read this it tells you want you want: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<cumknot> anthony_, cs 1.6 or source?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: fair enuff, you did, did you also fill in nameservers?
<anthony_> cs 1.6
<Dragan91> Anthony: try using wine on dedicated server
<photon_> yes
<MachinTrucChose> hyperair: it's my fault for using an unofficial GUI instead of the developer's instructions (CLI). Except for this thing, gHamachi is 100% identical to the Windows version, which is why I was fooled.
<photon_> yes
<erUSUL> slaw6: you can not mix repos from different versions of ubuntu. probably the packages wont install due to missing dependencies (feisty packages too old)
<KenHirai> irc.p2p-network.net
<photon_> firefox works in wired mode, and xchat
<Dragan91> what is best partition to install ubuntu on? ext3?
<cumknot> anthony_, sry i only run cs:s server
<remoteCTRL> elexodus: what do you mean by "located"? as it is probably your mainboard i would say within your computer?
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: no, it's not 100% identical. i use hamachi-gui instead.
<photon_> Dragan91, , use ext2
<anthony_> cumknot no problem
<photon_> if you want dual boot
<Dragan91> Photon why ext2?
<photon_> grub fails to install on ext3
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: and hamachi's linux version works like that, it's not a question of GUI or CLI.
<remoteCTRL> photon_: well it gets esotherical by now
<photon_> remoteCTRL, well...
<cypr1nus> how unstable are hardy-backports and proposed?
<erUSUL> photon_: !!!????
<hyperair> MachinTrucChose: blame hamachi for producing a program that's not standard on both linux and windows versions
<photon_> I will try later, food
<erUSUL> photon_: Dragan91 that's simply not true
<photon_> thx for helping remoteCTRL !
<Dragan91> photon is there any difrence between ext2 and 3 when OS is installed on it?
<hyperair> cypr1nus: more stable than intrepid
<elexodus> remoteCTRL: i'm looking for the #abit help channel. An overclocker channel would do as well.
<erUSUL> Dragan91: use ext3
<slaw6> erUSUL: not nice. I will upgrade to Gutsy in some days/weeks, but they provide packages only for Hardy. Maybe I'll try to check it by --no-act or something like this, if it is possible.
<remoteCTRL> photon_: well i tried...
<anthony_> see ya guys
<Dragan91> erUSUL is there difrence between ext2-3 when OS is on it?
<remoteCTRL> elexodus: have a try in #hardware
<hyperair> Dragan91: journaling. ext3 has it, ext2 doesn't. it means that you can go through a power cut without having to run a disk check
<erUSUL> Dragan91: ext3 is journaled ext2 is not. ext2 is older
<Dragan91> so its same like NTFS compared to FAT32
<Dragan91> ?
<ompaul> Dragan91, use 3 it is (A) the default (B) a journal based system i.e. better recovery if you power off (usually)
<outbackwifi> hellow
<assumedalive> hi all, on a recent install of ubuntu 8.04 with an x1600 graphics card, xvideo output is not working
<erUSUL> Dragan91: well ext2 is far better than fat32
<hyperair> Dragan91: no, not such a stark difference
<assumedalive> xvinfo reports no adapters found
<ElijahDuBarryVT> is there a program like daemon tools for linux?
<outbackwifi> ElijahDuBarryVT: daemon tools
<assumedalive> ElijahDuBarryVT: try acetone2iso
<ompaul> ElijahDuBarryVT, enlighten us what does that doe?
<erUSUL> !iso | ElijahDuBarryVT
<ubottu> ElijahDuBarryVT: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<linny> .
<assumedalive> ﻿i was under the impression that the default open source drivers for radeon r500 card in ubuntu supported xvideo
<hyperair> Dragan91: ext2 >>>>> fat32, ext3 >> ntfs,
<remoteCTRL> assumedalive: in that case you probably have something in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf declared as device that doesn't wexist...
<perillux> I use the firefox browser.  So, when installing a plugin it asks where the install folder is, so do I enter /usr/lib/mozilla OR /usr/lib/firefox.  I'll try firefox I guess...
<assumedalive> remoteCTRL: it is a clean default installation
<assumedalive> i have changed nothing
<assumedalive> i installed in 5 minutes ago
<assumedalive> in the hope that a reinstallation might make xv work
<Dragan91> OK guys i am finaly decided to go for Ubuntu, can some1 help me get propetatory drivers for ati radeon 9250 on version 8.04 i will really apriciate it as without it my highest resolution is 800x640 and my eyes hurt :((
<hyperair> assumedalive: what gpu are you using? and what's wrong with xv?
<remoteCTRL> assumedalive: what does lspci return for video adapter?
<bullgard4> How can I determine what console driver my IBM Thinkpad T42 uses under Ubuntu 8.04.1? see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-3.html Is it /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/drivers7char/hvc_console.c?
<hyperair> Dragan91: from what i hear you can get it from system->administration->hardware drivers
<NiCK_NaME> i just downloaded a tar.gz file, inside it contains a driver how do i install that ?
<hyperair> Dragan91: or at least that's what my ex-classmate said
<remoteCTRL> assumedalive: like VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2) ?
<Dragan91> OK thx guys i will just install my Ubuntu now and login to this channel for further Qs so cya
<Dragan91> :
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: did you download source or binary?
<Dragan91> :)
<hyperair> Dragan91: have fun
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: have you told us yet what you are trying to accomplish?
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: i dont know how can i tell ?
<assumedalive> hyperair: it is an ati rv530 [radeon x1600], xvinfo reports no adatpers found
<hyperair> assumedalive: get the restricted driver?
<assumedalive> hyperair: the restricted driver is horrible
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: before you clicked on "download" you must have read what you are downloading :)
<hyperair> assumedalive: why?
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL: No. The answer to my question is independent of that.
<assumedalive> hyperair: xv with the restricted driver has horrible tearing, i get video corruption and i just dont like the closed source drivers at all
<robbo_> Is some1 here using this tool for the mouse RAZER DEATHADDER : http://www.bu3sch.de/razercfg.php
<assumedalive> hyperair: thats not the point, the open source drivers for rv530 cards have perfectly working xv support
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: well if you're posing phunny questions and are not willing to cooperate it will be hard to answer you right?
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: yeah i did but i must not have paid notice that it was important :P im sooo new to ubuntu its not funny...
<hyperair> assumedalive: well what drivers are you using right now
<assumedalive> hyperair: how do i check
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: what is the file called?
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: and what is it a driver for?
<hyperair> assumedalive: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> remoteCTRL: Please use proper English and no street English. Otherwise I will not understand you.
<assumedalive> hyperair: just returns the keyboard/mouse drivers
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: this file is called qc-usb-0.6.6.tar.gz and its a driver got my webcam
<outbackwifi> bullgard4: arent you the one asking for support?
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: in that case i guess you didn't pass the intelligence test for this channel-.-
<assumedalive> hyperair: shall i specify driver "ati" in the video card section of xorg.conf
<assumedalive> hyperair: it might be using vesa by default
<hyperair> that might help, yes
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: is your webcam a logitech quickcam?
<assumedalive> hyperair: ok will be back in a bit
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: this is the page i downloaded it from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=12924&package_id=86447&release_id=460918
<hyperair> assumedalive: good luck
<Dragan91> btw guys when i type X why does it says X server is running on 0 displays?
<bullgard4> outbackwifi: Did you support? I did not notice.
<hyperair> Dragan91: are you in a console or in a GUi environment?
<Dragan91> console
<Dragan91> in terminal i mean
<erUSUL> Dragan91: on Display :0 that's the first display
<hyperair> Dragan91: is the terminal in a GUI environment or is the whole screen the terminal?
<remoteCTRL> outbackwifi: phunny guy he is...
<Dragan91> Gui
<RodMcKay> hi all, will the fglrx driver be released for intrepid (xorg 7.4)? if yes, when?
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: yes but i can get it to work :P  i tried the uvcvideo driver, and the gscpa driver still nothing, my computer reconizes the webcam but when i look threw it or anything its all just black... (and yes the lens cover is off)
 * outbackwifi wonders what bullgard4 is upto
 * remoteCTRL too
<hyperair> Dragan91: well, what erUSUL said. :0.0 is the default display, you can see it in "echo $DISPLAY"
<Dragan91> WoW guys this IRC is aswome now am def going for linux screw windowds :))
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: what appplication are you using to "look through it"?
<remoteCTRL> Dragan91: finally:)
<perillux> I'm trying to install the flash player.  But when I run the installer and try to enter the install path it keeps saying it's not a directory.
<hyperair> Dragan91: glad to hear. but i switched without help of irc lol
<Dragan91> screw Bill Gates :)
<remoteCTRL> o-ooh
<outbackwifi> perillux: you need to find out where your firefox is installed
<lucas_> Oo
<erUSUL> perillux: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<NiCK_NaME> cheese, gstreamer, aMSN, everything i have tried, and nothing
<hyperair> Dragan91: i wouldn't like to. i don't swing that way
 * hyperair hates netsplits
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: cheese, gstreamer, aMSN, and everything else i have tried
<Killer--Tux> hello to all
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: ok, thats the source youve downloaded; can you compile?
<Killer--Tux> ihow do you complie source code >!>
<remoteCTRL> gosh some script kiddies messing arround again today...
<pushnell> Hey all.  I'm looking to install newer versions of some software than what Ubuntu offers by creating my own packages (just for myself).  Where can I find out how official packages were compiled (which options) and any related patches?
<outbackwifi> Killer--Tux: what lang is it in?
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: i cant do anything on linux
<remoteCTRL> !compile | Killer--Tux
<dthorton15> hello
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: i dont even know what compile means
<remoteCTRL> gosh ubottu is also gone
<robbo_> Is it possible to change the default copy/paste button From mouse3 to like... mouse5?
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL yes
<aimtrainer> hi! I want to write and mount a luks encrypted container file. What am I supposed to use? dmcrypt?
<Killer--Tux> i dont know am new to this sorry
<remoteCTRL> pushnell: mean debhelper?
<dthorton15> hello is there anyone that is like an expert on connecting to the internet with ubuntu server? im so lost
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: yes
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: i dont know what to say ;) can you find someone who can compile for you?
<perillux> erUSUL: is there any way to install a different version?
<remoteCTRL> dthorton15: specify?
<amanu> i installed ubutnu using xp there i find a file root.disk how to open it too see my data ????
<Killer--Tux> this is the source am trying to compile pythoPhotoPod-0.4.0
<dthorton15> Im trying to connect via ethernet and i cant via eth0 or eth1
<dthorton15> nothing happens
<amanu> it is of 14 gb as i given to root i want to edit it
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: first of all install build-essential
<dthorton15> i didnt do it when i installed ubuntu server because i just couldnt
<dthorton15> so i need to do it now
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL ok already did that
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: maybe i can learn to compile... how do i do it ?  (im stuck in iraq and yeah none of my friends even own a computer let alone know how to work one...im just trying to talk to my wife)
<amanu> i installed ubutnu using xp there i find a file root.disk how to open it too see my data ????
<amanu> it is of 14 gb as i given to root i want to edit it
<ompaul> amanu, search wiki.ubuntu.com for wubi
<ompaul> !wubi | amanu
<aimtrainer> remoteCTRL, thanks - how can I install dmcrypt and cryptsetup-luks? Are there debs availible somewhere?
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux:  cd into the folder with the unzipped content and do ./configure then make configure then make install
<riddlebox> !
<riddlebox> oops
<cassio0101> dthorton15, are you trying a wireless network?
<ubottu> amanu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL alright let me give it a try
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: good to know jarheads are into ubuntu :) i'll try to walk you through the compile process
<dthorton15> i want to make my wired connection work so that i can install ndiswrapper-gtk so that i can use my wireless  usb card
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: thanks man
<dthorton15> but im trying to make it work on wired ~ yes
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: sudo apt-get install cryptsetup
<cypr1nus> does anyone know when boinc 6.2.15 will be in repo?
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: you've gotta first type sudo apt-get build-essential
<nnull> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<nnull> whats that audio player
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: little offened LOL i say i cant use a computer nor my friends and suddenly im a marine (are we really norotiously just that stupid LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!)
<erUSUL> cypr1nus: there is no software upgrades during releases
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL this is what i get
<Killer--Tux> adolfo@00:~/Documents/pythoPhotoPod-0.4.0$ ./configure
<Killer--Tux> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Killer--Tux> adolfo@00:~/Documents/pythoPhotoPod-0.4.0$ cd
<erUSUL> !info audacity | nnull
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: http://www.saout.de/misc/dm-crypt/ by the way
<ubottu> nnull: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2886 kB, installed size 8536 kB
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: no offence intended
<nnull> erUSUL¬ ta
<erUSUL> !info audacious | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2ubuntu2~hardy1 (hardy), package size 1111 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<cypr1nus> erUSUL I see
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: in that case just run make and make install
<NiCK_NaME> outbackwifi: okay sudo apt-get build-essential
<aimtrainer> remoteCTRL, thanks
<nnull> thats the one actually, cheers
<Killer--Tux> make
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: np
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: tar zxvf your_jar_file
<jamesish> apt-get install build-essential, surely? Or is install the default action?
<outbackwifi> jamesish: huh?
<hyperair> jamesish: no, install is not default. there isn't a default
<remoteCTRL> jamesish: install, yes
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL i get an error
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: which one?
<NiCK_NaME> nick@nick-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get build-essential
<NiCK_NaME> [sudo] password for nick:
<NiCK_NaME> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<remoteCTRL> NiCK_NaME: apt-get install man
<jamesish> NiCK_NaME: you're looking for the command sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dougy[Work]> NiCK_NaME: wow
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: sorry it should be sudo apt-get install build-essential
<islador> has anyone experienced where acpi starts causing a kernel panic on boot?
<maxride> I have kind of a silly problem:  Using an EEEPC 701 and Ubuntu EEE when I insert an SD card into the on board SD card reader it will not mount the FS automatically because I'm not root. Anybody know an easy way to make it ato mount when a card is inserted?
<islador> this is *new* behavior on an existing install
<Dougy[Work]> islador, yes, but on centos only
<outbackwifi> maxride: sudo apt-get install pmount; then edit /etc/pmount.allow
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<Dougy[Work]> islador, may be of no use, but i put pci=nommconf in my grub and it fixed it
<remoteCTRL> islador: no but you can turn it off by pressing the "e" key in grub and then adding acpi=off to the kernels options
 * Dougy[Work] shrugs
<islador> yeah, I did that, but it causes other issues
<assumedalive> hyperair: using the ati driver now
<assumedalive> hyperair: still nothing
<silv3r_m00n> when bootloader comes ubuntu is 1st and windows is 2nd....how to change that order ?
<Grey_Loki> Edit GRUB's menu.lst, assuming you're using grub
<assumedalive> hyperair: also no direct rendering
<maxride> Outbackwifi: Let me get the package and check out the .allow file. Thanks!
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL   photoPodThumbC.c:27:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
<Killer--Tux> photoPodThumbC.c:177: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__at
<outbackwifi> silv3r_m00n: change the order in /boot/grub/menu;lst
<outbackwifi> silv3r_m00n: change the order in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<silv3r_m00n> Grey_Loki: where can i find that file
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<outbackwifi> maxride: yw
<silv3r_m00n> outbackwifi: oh ok
 * Grey_Loki grins
<scunizi> maxride, not sure of the answer, but to say that it's not mounting because you are not root is probably wrong
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: sudo apt-get install python
<deph> hi there... i still didn't not manage to get my sound working... can anyone help? I only hear a whisper... ALSA log: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8313955dfcffbb9a61e1bd72dd5928e1b1d0b4ae
<aimtrainer> Is there a gui I can install for cryptsetup, like the one truecrypt offers
<aimtrainer> ?
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: actually ubuntu ships with python but you seem to be missing it
<outbackwifi> NiCK_NaME: you there?
<Killer--Tux> it already installed
<outbackwifi> Killer--Tux: you need the python dev libraries for photopod
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: no there isn't, basically its like 3 commands to set it up, but be aware that unlike truecrypt it eliminates all of the data on the disk that you are encrypting!
<Killer--Tux> outbackwifi where can i get that
<marlies> did someone tried ibex ?
<aimtrainer> remoteCTRL, cant i write containerfiles?
<Rhorse> deph, already checked mixer?
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<LadyBug> deph: You have checked your alsamixer settings?
<outbackwifi> Killer--Tux: what are you trying to achieve?
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: that is not how dmcrypt works it encrypts a whole partition
<marlies> did someone tried ibex ?
<Killer--Tux> outbackwifi ipod managing
<d43m0n> olas
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL thanks
<bazhang> marlies, #ubuntu+1
<d43m0n> hi
<d43m0n> im new here
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: np
<outbackwifi> Killer--Tux: oh ok
<marlies> thank you Bazhang
<deph> LadyBug: Well, I guess so. Volume is on max on output and on zero on input, i tested ALSA in sound settings and hear a sine tone, but only a whisper
<deph> Rhorse: yeah
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: what is ibex anyways?
<aimtrainer> oh ok .. sry then I will have o stick to truecrypt... but what bothers me about truecrypt, is that I didn't manage to format a containerfile with anything but fat
<outbackwifi> !interpid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<outbackwifi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<aimtrainer> and the 4gb limit is not very handy
<telequito> #ubuntu-es
<remoteCTRL> aimtrainer: is there a truecrypt for linux??
<aimtrainer> yea sure
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ ahuh
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL  i asking for a path
<nnull> i never used truecrypt before linux heh
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: huh?
<aimtrainer> http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads.php remoteCTRL
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL  where is the best place to install to
<remoteCTRL> nnull: huh?
<aimtrainer> there are even debs availible
<exco> AloGeNo : when trying to run sudo chroot /media/disk from live cd I get "Segmentation fault"
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL lol sorry
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: /usr/local/bin
<Killer--Tux> got it thanks
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ just saying i never used TrueCrypt until i used it on ubuntu
<deph> LadyBug: Rhorse: another script outpout: http://pastebin.ca/1218989
<nnull> remoteCTRL¬ so ive never even used it in windows, hence there is a truecrypt for linux :)
<remoteCTRL> nnull: heh kk i only knew that one for windows
<LjL> !truecrypt | aimtrainer, remoteCTRL
<ubottu> aimtrainer, remoteCTRL: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL i got a ero r
<remoteCTRL> LjL	ya thanks mate we knew that:)
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: what is it now?
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL directory does not exist
<Finnish> How can I see my harddrives in windows cmd? hdparm works in ubuntu, but I have to make same settings in windows
<guillaume> bonjour a tous
<remoteCTRL> outbackwifi: now i am supposed to know what intrepid is right?*g*
<LjL> !fr | guillaume
<ubottu> guillaume: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<guillaume> ok
<Rhorse> deph, upgrades often bork systems like sound. Reinstall alsa?
<vignesh> Heya
<deph> Rhorse: How do I do that?
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: what?? well in that case sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin
<vignesh> I would like to know a nice rss news reader app
<TuxOtaku> quick question guys...I have an IDE controller card...do I need extra drivers in order to use it?
<vignesh> any suggestions
<jamesish> bonjour, guillaume. Ca va?
<aportier> ﻿vignesh liferea
<vignesh> jamesish, are those rss readers ?
<aportier> imho its the best
<vignesh> aportier, it has a gui
<vignesh> or  is it a text based one
<jamesish> No, vignesh, I was greeting our french speaking person.
<aportier> ﻿vignesh no its gui based, i guess i dint see you wanted console only
<vignesh> oh.. ok
<vignesh> no.. I would like a gui one
<vignesh> not a console based one
<Killer--Tux> remoteCTRL thanks mate
<vignesh> :)
<Aron_> I changed my hardwares but I don't want to re-install my ubuntu.now there is some problems
<remoteCTRL> Killer--Tux: np man
<aportier> ﻿vignesh well then there you go, it lets you download stuff and view offline too
<techsupport> i get ntp error after trying to install krb5-user package .... what could this mean ?
<deph> *sigh*
<Rhorse> deph, I think what you're looking for is alsa-base
<vignesh> cool
<Aron_> my CPU now has dual cores
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: what error?
<deph> What is alsa-base and what should I do with it?
<Dougy[Work]> deph, install it
<vignesh> I would like to read slashdot, and some other sites
<Aron_> but it only shows one
<vignesh> latest news
<krylyx> what i need to type on terminal to see my hardware info?
<remoteCTRL> vignesh: slashdot is in liferea per default
<vignesh> Oh..cool
<Dougy[Work]> dmesg krylyx
<Rhorse> deph, can't hurt, anyway 8 )
<outbackwifi> krylyx: sudo lshw
<deph> Rhorse: Dougy[Work]: it's already installed
<remoteCTRL> krylyx: sudo apt-get install hwlist
<remoteCTRL> ah danmed... what outbackwifi said
<Aron_> anyone can help me?
<outbackwifi> :)
<Aron_> I changed my hardware
<outbackwifi> !ask | Aron_
<ubottu> Aron_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Aron_> I don't want to re-install my ubunt
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, i got the same error when installing NTP when you told me
<Aron_> now,my CPU has dual core
<remoteCTRL> outbackwifi: he did but i didn't understand it...
<Aron_> but it still only use one of them
<mcquaid> hmm, is there some trick to installing flash beta 10?  i usually have no problem manually installing flash but can't get 10 to work
<outbackwifi> Aron_: how do you know that?
<Aron_> by using gnome-system-monitor
<mcquaid> and the backport of 10 isn't really 10, it's still 9
<Rhorse> deph, I would try a plain reinstall of alsa-base first.
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: ya sorry mate but i didn't rehearse that one, would you please repeat it?
<Aron_> while I start with the LiveCD,it shows two CPUs
<deph> Rhorse: Ok, but how exactly do I do that?
<Rhorse> then if no good I'd try perhaps a purge and install
<outbackwifi> Aron_: what kernel do you have?
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, http://pastebin.com/m630bf179
<Aron_> both i386 and generic
<magnetron> !enter > Aron_
<ubottu> Aron_, please see my private message
<StevenJosway> Hello. My name is Steve and I installed Ubuntu Linux Server Edition last night. I didn't have my router set up(new one) so I just decided to skip the part to set up internet and do it today. I can't figure out how to connect to the server to the internet now. The internet is working fine on my laptop right now. Other info - Dlink DIR-655 Router; Wired Connection -- Can anyone help? - Steve
<anders_> mcquaid, as far as i remember i just downloaded the .so file and put it in the appropriate directory
<Rhorse> deph, sudo dpkg install alsa-base
<The-Compiler> could maybe someone tell me how a script would look like which makes me the folders "8bp001" to "8bp087"?
<mcquaid> yes that's what i did anders_  then about:plugins reported i had no flash installed
<outbackwifi> Aron_: what does uname -a tell you
<aimtrainer> I've just created a truecrypt container file with fat as fs since this was the only fs the "wizard" offered. Can I now format it with ext2? and if - how do I do it?
<Aron_> Linux home 2.6.24-19-386 #1 Wed Aug 20 21:59:50 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<mcquaid> i then reinstalled 9 via apt. and pulled a switch of the so files to see if it would work that way but no go
<edlv> how to play .rm files?
<unop> The-Compiler, you mean you want to rename that folder from "8bp001" to "8bp087"?
<Rhorse> sudo dpkg --purge alsa-base
<nnull> wow audacious reminds me of winamp on win95 heh
<outbackwifi> Aron_: what does uname -a say when you boot with livecd?
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: humm not very selfexplanmatory that one...
<magnetron> StevenJosway, first make sure your router is working correctly. the easiest way to do this would be to set up the router with a computer with graphical interface. most routers are configured via a web browser (see your manual for specific instructions)
<Aron_> I didn't check that
<The-Compiler> unop: nope, that wouldn't be any problem :D I want to make dirs numerated from 8bp001 up to 8bp087
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, yeah i got that error after i installed ntp
<exco> how can I recover my system if chrooting gives Segmentation fault?
<unop> The-Compiler, fresh directories, empty ones?
<deph> Rhorse: dependency problem: ubuntu-desktop depends on alsa-base
<jamesish> StevenJosway: most high speed internet access I know of binds to the mac address that was first connected to the connection. This means other devices cannot typically use it; to deal with this, router manufacturers allow a process called mac address cloning. That might be all you need to do.
<outbackwifi> The-Compiler: create a script that loops and does mkdir with a counter as 8bp$cntr
<outbackwifi> Aron_: can you check pls?
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: try apt-get -f install and see if that fixes anything
<The-Compiler> just got the answer ;) mkdir `seq -f "8bp%03.0f" 1 87` worked
<outbackwifi> The-Compiler: great
<Rhorse> it wan't to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Aron_> OK,I'll reboot now
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull: audacious is far better then any winamp version.
<edlv> tell me the basic features in  ubuntu
<The-Compiler> Rhorse: not any problems, its only a meta-packages
<The-Compiler> !meta | rhose
<ubottu> rhose: If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<The-Compiler> oops sorry
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ except it has no skins/visulisation plugins? right?
<The-Compiler> !metapackage | rhose
<ubottu> rhose: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, the error is gone after removing ntp
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull: wrong. it has skins and visualisation.
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ where!?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull rightclick->options
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ make me love it
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: a yeah sorry for that :D
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull sorry not gay)
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ theres nothing there, and i installed every plugin i could find for it in synaptic
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull wait a se
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull sec
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, i'm trying to configure kerberos
<deph> Rhorse: The-Compiler: You lost me somewhere... alsa-base cannot be removed due to the dependency. Do you really want me to remove ubuntu-desktop now??
<techsupport> remoteCTRL, do you know anything about that ?
<remoteCTRL> techsupport: not really, sorry
<soneil> StevenJosway: I think the easiest way is using /etc/network/interfaces - see http://pastebin.ca/1218993 for a copy of mine for reference
<bullgard4> How can I determine what console driver my IBM Thinkpad T42 uses under Ubuntu 8.04.1? see http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO-3.html Is it /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/drivers/char/hvc_console.c?
<Rhorse> deph, you *could* try a reinstall of dte *and* alsa.  But you'd have to be comfortable with working in the console.
<msikma> Hi there.  When I start Ubuntu 7.04 it has no internet.  I need to click the network icon and choose "wired connection" (only option).  How do I fix this?
<jamesish> techsupport: kerberos is a three headed dog to set up.
 * nnull waits a sec for ShinobiTeno :x
<Rhorse> deph, I avoid upgrades like the plague!
<ali_> hi
<remoteCTRL> bullgard4: are you willing yet to tell us what you are trying to accomplish?
<aaron_> what would you recommend for screencasts?
<Omoikane_> how do i open img files in ubuntu?
<nnull> Rhorse¬ i rescure victims in plaque ridden towns, convert them to vampyrism and grant them eternal life
<nnull> victims = updates heh
<deph> Rhorse: I'm not *that* fit in the console
<ShinobiTeno> nnull http://i005.radikal.ru/0810/0a/133f92877cdc.jpg
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	mean like remote desktop? www.nomachine.com
<nnull> that was random, but im watching that tom cruise vampire move atm
<ShinobiTeno> nnull sorry, its russian)
<Rhorse> !ot | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aaron_> I mean so I can make screencasts....videos of what I am doing on the monitor
<nnull> yay heh
<aaron_> gtk-recordmydesktop does not have a pause button
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ yea but my visualisation / effects tab is empty
<Omoikane_> how do i open .img files in ubuntu?
<msikma> Is there a channel for previous Ubuntu versions?
<ShinobiTeno> nnull =)
<techsupport> jamesish, do you know anything about that ?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	recordmydesktop
<techsupport> jamesish, do you think you can help me ?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	ah ok i see
<ShinobiTeno> nnull try reinstalling and cleaning "locate audacious" )
<nnull> so just that command in term ShinobiTeno ?
<MaxJays> what's the GUI called in linux?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_ http://yanbe.org/screencast4linux/index.html.ja
<jamesish> techsupport: I know enough to warn you to sacrifice a goat at the full moon.
<ShinobiTeno> nnull no, but after you purge it in synaptic or apt-get, this command can help you locate the rests(if there are some)). Check your ~ folder btw)
<aaron_> thanks
<[zaf]-Coral> Hi guys..I would just like to know if it is possible to host a pppoe con on a bridged connection
<jamesish> techsupport: my opinion is that the best way to deal with kerberos is to sit down reading the documentation; if it's not something you can set up solo, don't use it.
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	errr dead link, try http://yanbe.org/screencast4linux/screencast4linux-0.2.tar.gz
<ShinobiTeno> nnull aqualung is good too) but audacious is player only, no db)
<wesley_> how can i hide my ip in firefox
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ doesnt seem too be anything for audacious in ~
<nnull> ill try locate
<jamesish> techsupport: I know that's a little harsh, but seriously. Kerberos is something that you need to know inside and out to use it. All its funny terminology about ticket granting tickets for the ticket granting server and whatnot, you really need to spend a few hours studying to get anywhere.
<LjL> wesley_: only by using an anonymizing proxy
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull before "locate", do "sudo updatedb" plz.
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ what does that do tho?
<[zaf]-Coral> So that is ... PPPOE with brctl
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull this updates indexis for "locate"
<IntangibleLiquid> hi. i'm doing some research on security solutions for enterprise environments. I was wondering why such a secure one as Linux still requires these solutions as a major part
<wesley_> but how can  i use it ?
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ kkk
<StevenJosway> I just ran IFconfig, is there a way to scroll up?
<techsupport> jamesish, i'm looking at this instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/Kerberos , currently at the point of editing krb5.conf and trying to kinit my.domain.name , get error Cannot resolve network address for KDC in realm orudie.command.center while getting initial credentials
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ i did locate before i ran that command, it found 2 things i did it again after, and it showd like 100 heh
<jamesish> techsupport: you setting this up at home, at work, what?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull you did purge it before, didnt you?) do manual clean only you remove app with standart toolz(apt-get purge, or synaptic, or aptitude)
<LjL> wesley_: Edit / Preferences / Advances / Network / Settings, configure your proxy server there
<remoteCTRL> IntangibleLiquid: well that is a matter of viewpoints and better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull only after
<techsupport> jamesish, at home here is my krb5.conf http://pastebin.com/m4de7dd82
<RickZilla> What is XFCE?
<skurakai1> hi. is possible install rpm on ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> skurakai1: use alien
<nnull> purge it? asin delete it?
<skurakai1> doesnt work
<scunizi> How do I use cat on two different files that will produce 1 file that is a combination of the two different files... or another way to combine both files into one?
<outbackwifi> !alien | skurakai1
<ubottu> skurakai1: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Aron_> I am back. I t shows like this :Linux ubuntu 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<wesley_> LJL i forget to say that i am using kde4
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿RickZilla its cholesterol free desktop environiment. check google for "wiki xfce"
<LjL> wesley_: you said you're using Firefox, though, so that wouldn't matter
<outbackwifi> Aron_: thats the difference, you are not running an SMP kernel
<aaron_> I typed make install for the screencast package....did I miss a step
<remoteCTRL> !xfce | RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Aron_> what's that means?
<techsupport> jamesish, f you choose to install the krb5-config package, the installation will present a prompt: (it didnt prompt me for anything)
<RickZilla> Thank you
<skurakai1> outbackwifi: doesnt work on this package
<outbackwifi> Aron_: it means the kernel can support multiple CPUs
<jamesish> techsupport: then take your time, read the documentation, and learn t he system. kerberos is something you should _understand_, and you should understand how to look up your own errors with it. It's not for the faint of heart.
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	is there a configure file in there?
<jamesish> techsupport: you might find it useful to download the source and compile everything by hand so you understand it all from beginning to end.
<karna> hello , i need a os with debian kernel that use minmum of ram ?
<exco> is there a way to manually install debs to a broken installation I can't even chroot into anymore?
<Aron_> what can I do now?
<outbackwifi> Aron_: install the smp kernel
<aaron_> no there is not
<outbackwifi> Aron_: use synaptic to select the SMP kernel and select install
<jamesish> karna: best thing to do is build one. I'd install debian, if I were you, then slowly strip out unecessary binaries. Or even better, see if you can wedge in busybox and then remove _everything_ else.
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	yet still you need to mak first then mak install
<techsupport> jamesish, i can ping orudie.command.center just fine, then edited krb5.conf by example of the page i showed you, and get error when trying to kinit
<aaron_> ok make is giving me an error
<RickZilla> Where would I go to find the ID number of my sound card?
<exco> aaron_ : did you reply to me?
<aaron_> I will redo
<rob> hey, the virtual terminals on like ctrl, alt f6, the text is messed up, i forgot what that fix is anyone have a link?
<ShinobiTeno> nnull audacious works good for me, m8) as I sayd u probably have install gone wrong. remove it and kill any garbage. then reinstall. should work for ya. sudo apt-get install audacious audacious-plugins audacious-plugins-extra
<Aron_> OK.I am finding it.
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	which one?
<techsupport> jamesish, really dont know what i did wrong, so maybe you can help me out to see what i did wrong
<scunizi> RickZilla, lspci
<skurakai1> i find gnash-0.8.4 in rpm (for x64) but alien have trouble with converting this
<aaron_> make: *** [all] Error 1
<picca> does ubunto not have a splashscreen when loading gnome?
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ i used synaptic to install it?
<kiachi> part #ubuntu-cn
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬  are you running hardy?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	too cryptic sorry...
<scunizi> skurakai1, alien is not something you want to use unles you are willing to break your system..
<jamesish> techsupport: it's all in the documentation. Seriously, I understand the frustration with finding someone who can help who won't, but I won't be doing you any real favours if I do. You need to accept that something's wrong, that it's probably configuration, and research it. kerberos is too damn fussy to not understand how to research it every step of the way.
<ShinobiTeno> nnull private window dude)
<remoteCTRL> scunizi: what a nonsense i use that almost on a daily basis
<jamesish> scunzi: cat file1 file2 > file3
<exco> to chroot into 8.10 do I need an 8.10 liveCD or does it normally work with an 8.04 one?
<Dragan91> hey guys am back :)
<RickZilla> scunizi:  What is lspci?
<Aron_> I wonder how can I know which kernel is an SMP kernel
<Dragan91> running ubuntu atm
<rob> hey, the virtual terminals on like ctrl, alt f6, the text is messed up, i forgot what that fix is, wnyone remember the name or something?
<scunizi> remoteCTRL, congrats..!  doesn't change the fact that it may work on some progs.. but others will create problems.
<Arik> hi
<pslboy_kadeem> hi everyone, can someone help me with my usb portable drive? when i connect it, it says cannot mount volume
<RickZilla> Sorry, new ubuntu user here, trying to troubleshoot why my sound card isn't working
<scunizi> RickZilla, type that into Terminal.. and the resulting output will list lots of stuff that's connected to the pci buss
<Aron_> the 'generic' one?
<Rhorse> aaron_, all of the most recent kernels are smp
<Arik> hi guy........
<RickZilla> scunizi:  thanks for the help
<outbackwifi> Aron_: it will say smp
<scunizi> RickZilla, np
<Rhorse> Aron_ all most recent kernels are smp
<karna> jamesish : i need a os thas use a
<pslboy_kadeem> anyone can help me with the usb drive problem?
<bariga> what file does ubuntu hardy uses for filesystems mtab or fstab?
<remoteCTRL> scunizi: which doenst render your complete system unusable usually, but gives an error during transformation...
<scunizi> bariga, fstab
<aaron_> I don't understand what that means
<zzznn> 大家晚上好
<karna> jamesish : i need a os that use min of ram that support deb file and have a simple desktop
<skurakai1> can someone make deb from gnash 0.8.4 snapshot?
<EvilDaemon> Anyone know of a good way to remove all operating systems from a computer with 3 oses on it?
<Rhorse> aaron_, sorry my bad
<Dragan91> ok guys i fianly installed ubuntu, can someone help me on installing ati radeon 9250 drivers?
<scunizi> !alien | remoteCTRL
<outbackwifi> !chinese zzznn
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<RickZilla> scunizi:  in my case, the ID number for the sound card is the last thing listed on that line?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese zzznn
<EvilDaemon> All on different partitions?
<jamesish> karna: cool.
<Aron_> now,I have installed'linux-image-2.6.24-19-386' and 'linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic'
<bazhang> !cn | zzznn
<ubottu> zzznn: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bariga> then why do they put the mtab on my filesystem?
<mcquaid> ok, i've tried everything to install flash 10.  I"ve never had a problem installing flash manually.  i'm wondering if it's some issue with the current beta.  can someone who has flash 10 installed tell me their exact filesize? mine is  10008276
<outbackwifi> lol
<remoteCTRL> aaron_ what you mean, this:? ﻿sudo apt-get install libx11-dev
<ortsvorsteher> !cr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cr
<ortsvorsteher> !cn
<scunizi> RickZilla, not sure.. let me check mine
<kbrosnan> EvilDaemon: darin's boot and nuke
<Aron_> and now I am running the '386' one
<kbrosnan> EvilDaemon: http://www.dban.org/
<remoteCTRL> scunizi: well as i said before i did not yet encounter these problems that you are talking about and i have really used alien a lot...
<zzznn> how can i do ?
<EvilDaemon> kbrosnan: This is a computer not connected to the internet. No network.
<Dragan91> guys xorg or xfree drivers for ati radeon 9250 ?
<bazhang> zzznn, /join #ubuntu-cn
<remoteCTRL> zzznn: /j #﻿ubuntu-cn
<EvilDaemon> kbrosnan: Is it in the repos?
<scunizi> RickZilla, I don't even see mine listed.. weird.. you can also try "sudo lshw"
<RickZilla> scunizi:  I'll try it
<zzznn> i am back
<EvilDaemon> kbrosnan: Maybe try to sneakernet it?
<kbrosnan> EvilDaemon: runs from floppy, cd, flash drive. it is not dependent on any os, completely selfcontained
<Zmax> Hi all. I want to install python2.4-gtk2 but apt-get selects python-gtk2 instead of it. How can I select python2.4-gtk2 manually?
<EvilDaemon> kbrosnan: Thanks.
<Dragan91> can someone tell me Xorg or Xfree drivers for ati radeon 9250??
 * nnull has 10,000 of ShinobiTeno's babies
<[T]ank> hey folks, I have been on the 32 bit version of ubuntu for a while and have had my scanner working with no problem. now that i have upgraded computers and have gone 64 bit, when trying to connect to my hp psc 2110 i get the message, "failed to open device 'hpaio:/net/PSC_2100_series?ip=192.168.1.20': Device busy. any ideas?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull =))
<photon_> [T]ank, nobody in their right mind goes 64-bit
<techsupport> following these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/Kerberos made my krb5.conf according to example , here is what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/m53271937 , and i get error when trying 'kinit Administrator@ORUDIE.COMMAND.CENTER'  Cannot resolve network address for KDC in realm orudie.command.center while getting initial credentials
<remoteCTRL> Zmax: sudo apt-get install python2.4-gtk2
<photon_> Ever.
<komputes> photon_: lol
<[T]ank> photon_: but yet they still develop and distribute it
<Zmax> remoteCTRL: apt-get selects python-gtk2 instead of python2.4-gtk2
<photon_> yes, and nobody needs it and nobody makes drivers for it :)
<nnull> odd that synaptic doesnt install it properly tho
<remoteCTRL> Zmax: then that is your weapon of choice
<komputes> [T]ank: everyone whoues 64 bit is on the server end
<bariga> do the quantity of spaces matter in the fstab file?
<Zmax> remoteCTRL: what?
<remoteCTRL> photon_: so i must be completely outa my mind:P
<photon_> remoteCTRL, like I was when I installed XP64 and Ubuntu 64...
<photon_> :)
<remoteCTRL> Zmax: if you want to install that and ubuntu takes the other version instead that means that is perfectly fine
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿bariga depends,))) 4GB spaces fstab is sure not good)
<outbackwifi> bariga: no, one is enough
<Aron_> OK,it shows two CPUs now :)
<Dragan91> remoteCTRL, Xfree or Xorg drivers for ati radeon 9250? but it seems they are RPM file what do you advise?
<komputes> [T]ank: too much hastle for 64-bit since everything is compiler for 32 by default
<photon_> a dumb server box with a harddisk, fine, go 64-bit and earn 4% speed :)
<outbackwifi> Aron_: great
<Aron_> one more question
<[T]ank> when does 8.10 release?
<komputes> [T]ank: oct 31
<bariga> and is there any way you can know what letter (sda1 for example) is what drive ?
<photon_> for anything else, either go 32-bit and save yourself a week of time, or take driver devs hostage and make them dev drivers :)
<outbackwifi> Aron_: thats 2 dollars more
<Aron_> My graphic card is Geforce 8500GT
<magnetron> [T]ank, end of this month
<Aron_> oh
<[T]ank> i will just wait till then and change it
<bariga> cause i'm having trouble with mounting an ntfs filesystem
<outbackwifi> :)
<Zmax> remoteCTRL: not so perfect, then
<Aron_> and I need to know how to find a driver for it
<outbackwifi> bariga: sudo fddisk -l should tell all
<photon_> My system is up to date!
<photon_> wee, now to get python :)
<[T]ank> so... flaming aside, is the reason this is not working because of the support for 64bit printer driver?
<bariga> thx outbackwifi
<deph> komputes: ping
<komputes> Aron_: apt-get install envyng-gtk - the app is called Envy, it will install the diver
<ShinobiTeno> are you ppl aware, that you can use up to 64GB RAM in 32bit mode?! Check PAE option, you need to recompile kernel though)
<photon_> hm! btw, is there an alternative mouse config program? I can find no decent settings.
<komputes> deph: pong
<deph> komputes: can we talk in private?
<photon_> I am using my laptop touchpad, which is easy to configure in Vista.
<Dougy[Work]> ShinobiTeno, PAE is garbage
<photon_> I mean sens and acc now :)
<remoteCTRL> Zmax: what is actually the problem, why do you insist in the version number?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work], i dont think so)
<Dougy[Work]> ShinobiTeno, I od.
<Dougy[Work]> do*
<FooBarWidget> I've just upgraded from postgresql 8.2 to postgresql 8.3, but the postgresql-8.2 entry still shows up in services-admin, and there's no sign of 8.3. what
<StevenJosway> When im configuring my internet connection do i want the area titled "network" to be what i put in the address bar to login to my router?
<FooBarWidget> what's going on?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work] omg, kk=)
<Dougy[Work]> ShinobiTeno, there is no benefit to using PAE. Just go to 64 bit.
<yao_ziyuan> when i press alt+ctrl+bksp, is the x sever restarted?
<Dougy[Work]> Performance increase and you're not "hacking" the hardware
<LjL> Dougy[Work], ShinobiTeno: well, substantiate the respective opinions or avoid giving them
<Dougy[Work]> LjL, I did
<Dougy[Work]> PAE is just a hardware "hack"
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work], perfomance decrease in 32bit code for 15-20% when running 64bit mode.
<Dougy[Work]> So then compile it yourself.
<Dougy[Work]> Or use 64 bit software.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work] PAE is not a hack, but a feature, installed since Pentium2 in CPU.
<Dougy[Work]> ShinobiTeno, it is a hack.
<Zmax> remoteCTRL: I am compiling a package, the configure says "checking for pygtk 2.8.0 installed for python 2.4... not found" so I need pygtk2 of that version
<LjL> Dougy[Work]: i guess it's not so different from the paged memory that 8-bit processors always used to have. it's not ideal, but unfortunately, 64-bit Ubuntu poses problems of its own.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work], check wiki my friend.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work] PAE extends IP to 36bits, no hacking.
<Dougy[Work]> LjL: Was not speaking specifically to Ubuntu
<Dougy[Work]> I was speaking in general
<Dougy[Work]> I've never used 64 bit Ubuntu, so I could not tell you
<RickZilla> scunizi:  Back to the sound card ID number:  Would it be the 8-digit letter/number combination listed right after the device name?
<LjL> Dougy[Work]: well, this is the Ubuntu channel though, and there *are* benefits using the 32-bit edition over the 64-bit one
<Dougy[Work]> LjL: yes, but just because we're in #ubuntu does not mean it's Ubuntu specific. He didn't say it was.
<ducatimoto> #ubuntu-mobile
<remoteCTRL> Zmax: as far as i understand you need 2.8 then instead of 2.4 right?
<matteo_> how to search for a channel on irc?
<LjL> matteo_: /msg alis help
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Dougy[Work] I sayd Intel did PAE since P2, and ppl beg to 64bit to get that 3+Gb ram working... no need for 64bit.
<ducatimoto> j/#AigoMID
<RickZilla> matteo_ depends on your IRC client, I think
<LjL> RickZilla: not really, depends on the IRC server rather
<RickZilla> LjL:  Thanks for the clarification
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	did it work?
<ShinobiTeno> So ppl that have 3+Gb RAM can use it with 32bit mode software.
<aaron_> the make ran ok
<aaron_> the make install ran ok
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: and is it working?
<aaron_> so how to I run the screencast
<remoteCTRL> :D
<outbackwifi> aaron_: run the binary
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: is there a readme file in the folder?
<nnull> anyone here use xmms/2 ?
<aaron_> no there is nopt
<aaron_> not
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull use audacious)))
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull xmms is old audacious)
<remoteCTRL> aaron_: well then try and type the name of the application into a console and see what happens next
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ after some research ive found xmms is the only media player in linux that has visulisation support :s
<csa3d> is it possible to enable composite extension from the command line?
<nnull> but meh dunno if i need i tbh
<nnull> it*
<aaron_> its working
<aaron_> I am trying to figure out how to use it now
<aaron_> its not a gui
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	well fine then:)
<photon_> what's the apt-get for stani's ide?
<jxander> after I delete something, the Trash doesn't refresh. Is this a known bug?
<aaron_> thanks
<photon_> stani.be just gives a google page. spoof?
<Dragan91> guys wich distros u pref more Mandriva or Ubuntu?
<nnull> ill keep audacious, cbfed heh
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	try man <name> oder name -help
<rootsnatch> jxander: That happens to me, are you sure you are actually deleting everything?
<remoteCTRL> aaron_	np
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿nnull xmms is old audacious, aud has visualisation plugins.. they work, unless smthg personal prevents..)
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ it has a couple, but none of them to standards that id want to use them :s
<remoteCTRL> geiss i can recommend
<outbackwifi> nnull: I can second what ShinobiTeno says
<rootsnatch> jxander: sometimes for some reason it doesn't actually erase everything because of permissions
<outbackwifi> nnull: what about songbird?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿﻿outbackwifi do this )
<nnull> rock spectrum analyser and rocklite do nothing
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿outbackwifi songbird is browser based player..
<matteo_> join #awn
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ does songbird have visualisations? heh
<outbackwifi> ShinobiTeno: yes
<ShinobiTeno> nnull totem has visualisations as well.
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ it has ONE afaik :o
<rootsnatch> the visualizations in amarok are not very good
<ShinobiTeno> nnull )
<outbackwifi> nnull: im not that big on vis, even rhythmbox has it
<outbackwifi> nnull: i like last.fm best
<nnull> yer im starting to think i dont even need it, but just wanted to see what they had to offer..
<jim_p> hi there
<nnull> im listening to french tecnho heh
<nnull> french fm or something
<Sponge_Bob> hmm
<jamesish> I understand this is probably sacrilege, but do we have any windows active directory network dudes here?
<ShinobiTeno> nnull maybe search google for "audacious visualisation plugin"?)
<Sponge_Bob> i am in here 2x
<nnull> jamesish¬ ifnot try #windows ##networking
<Daft_Punk> lol
<outbackwifi> jamesish: they're all hiding
<nnull> ShinobiTeno¬ i did, thats how i found that xmms is the only one with any decent support for viz :s
<johnfg> hi folks
<Daft_Punk> guys check this out: http://img84.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot24oi2.png
<nnull> meh im over it, ill stick with audacious
<johnfg> Just installed ubuntu latest.
<outbackwifi> hi johnfg
<johnfg> I installed nfs programs, but they're not showing up yet.
<johnfg> Do I have to reboot to see them?
<outbackwifi> johnfg: showing up where?
<Ali_ix> johnfg: show up where
<outbackwifi> :)
<Ali_ix> :}
<nnull> anywhere would be my guess heh
<Ali_ix> BTW nfs needs better gui :/
<johnfg> outbackwifi: Ali_ix: from one of the menus in gnome, like what I'm used to.
<outbackwifi> johnfg: welcome to linux, nothing shows upp, just works well
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ ive had no problems with it tbh
<Tim1_> how do i configure sound card in ubunto
<nnull> and ive mounted over LAN and WAN
<nnull> with no "programs" just mount
<outbackwifi> johnfg: try mounting from places
<Ali_ix> johnfg: write click on floder in nautilus, you can share folder via NFS, thats all you can see az gui
<TuxOtaku> so quick question, do I need extra drivers to get an IDE controller card to work in ubuntu?
<Tim1_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nnull> im using pulse audio, but i noticed when i was using ALSA my 5.1 surround works :O
<johnfg> Why isn't nfs in services?
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: how do you connect to NFS share through place?
<johnfg> Do I instead need to start it with service nfs start?
<Ali_ix> *places
<outbackwifi> johnfg: service is in redhat/fedora
<nnull> johnfg¬ in linux there are very very few times u should need to "reboot" ure pc
<Ali_ix> johnfg: no 'service x x' here :)
<photon_> is there an app that allows proper mouse settings, i.e. no acceleration at all?
<rootsnatch> hey does anyone know how to change the length that the tty terms can scroll back
<johnfg> outbackwifi: So, how do I start nfs?
<outbackwifi> johnfg: in debian based distros you use /etc/init.d/daemonname
<rootsnatch> tty terms being the ones that you get to with ctl-alt f1 or so
<bariga> outbackwifi: lolz all this time i was looking for fddisk while it just was fdisk :p
<johnfg> outbackwifi: You answered before I even asked!  What a guy!
<outbackwifi> bariga: my bad
 * outbackwifi is perceptive
<Ali_ix> johnfg: it will start at system bootup, and now (after installation) it should be started too
<photon_> using Ubuntu with mouse accel is a much lesser experience than other OSes
<bariga> outbackwifi: no problem and thanks by the way :)
<photon_> :(
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ if he just installed hardy, it should of autodetected the drive anyway? has for me on various ubuntu/xubuntu installations
<Ali_ix> johnfg: btw, sudo /etc/init.d/SERVICE start is the way
<Tim1_> where is sound icon in ubunto
<outbackwifi> nnull: a quick ps -fe |gre nfs shouldve told him that
<nnull> outbackwifi¬ indeed
<photon_> Tim1_, , top right in the bar.
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: /usr/share/icons
<outbackwifi> oh ok
<photon_> oh :)
<photon_> he probably wasn't looking for the graphics file outbackwifi  :)
<Tim1_> ok ta photo
<Tim1_> ta outback
<outbackwifi> photon_: i would imagine; just helps people ask better questions
<johnfg> Looks like at present, nautilus isn't seeing the nfs share, as the sharing options say I need to install samba (which I will, too).
<outbackwifi> johnfg: nfs != samba
<johnfg> outbackwifi: Of course, but I'm just saying that the nfs option for sharing didn't show up.
<pslboy_kadeem> can someone help me with this , ipod-convenience:
<pslboy_kadeem>  Depends: sshfs  but it is not installable
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: how do you mount nfs through places? i can't find any NFS opption in connect to server dialog!
<rootsnatch> is it just me or is nfs surprisingly faster than samba?
<photon_> outbackwifi, how would you phrase such a question as his then? ;)
<outbackwifi> photon_: how do i adjust sound in ubuntu, for a start
<KillGuta> how do I unninstall wine for example? and find the 0.9.46 version to download? :)
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ lol, since when is a hard drive a server to connect to :D
<KillGuta> I read somewhere that it makes games runs WAY smoother :D
<komputes> outbackwifi: doubleclick speaker icon in top right
<outbackwifi> photon_: there
<outbackwifi> komputes: thank you
<bariga> omg i've pressed alt+# and my window zoomed in real close
<pslboy_kadeem> sigh, this ubuntu is so confusing....
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ > !mount
<bariga> ho do i undo this :d
<bariga> how*
<Tim1_> i am using xubunto i can find sound icon
<Tim1_> i cant find sound icon
<outbackwifi> johnfg: what packages did you install?
<nnull> hmm Ali_ix that link may be of no use
<johnfg> outbackwifi: Just a sec and I'll tell ya.
<KillGuta> how do I unninstall a program? :D
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: sudo apt-get remove program
<KillGuta> where program is the name? :D
<Daft_Punk> KillGuta, what outbackwifi said or through synaptic package manager
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: yes unles its called "program"
<Ali_ix> nnull: NFS share is HARD DRIVE? :)
<bariga> i'll guess i have to stop x service
<KillGuta> how do I compile something?
<outbackwifi> !compile | KillGuta
<ubottu> KillGuta: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Daft_Punk> KillGuta, from source
<johnfg> nfs-common; nfs-user-server; plus all the lib and lock stuff that goes with.
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ im afraid so :F
<jim_p> Ali_ix: the nfs share is mounted at some folder and appears as a shared "drive"
<outbackwifi> johnfg: great
<KillGuta> thank you!
<johnfg> So, what next?
<Dreiskat> Once again I'm shocked how F-spot is crappy
<jim_p> is there anyone that asked me for info on how to upgrade 7.10 from an 8.04 cd ?
<Dreiskat> It really is, u can't do nothing with it
 * leinad1123 könnte vielleicht einen ping out kriegn ^^
<johnfg> Is there a ubuntu-server package like there's a ubuntu-desktop package?
<pslboy_kadeem> E: Package sshfs has no installation candidate why cant i install sshfs?
<RickZilla> I need to put a file into the /etc/modprobe.d folder, but I keep getting a permission denied message...any way around this?
<ompaul> !de | leinad1123
<ubottu> leinad1123: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jim_p> johnfg: nope. it depends on what you want the server to do  eg mail, ftp, nfs, samba
<nnull> RickZilla¬ sorry, there is no way to change that.. its impossible.
<nnull> :)
<Ali_ix> jim_p: i was asking if i can MOUNT one through Places, not looking for already mounted shares
<johnfg> Since this is a brand new install, maybe I should try ubuntu server, and then install ubuntu-desktop, eh?
<johnfg> wipe out and start over?
<outbackwifi> johnfg: do you want to connect to other nfs shares or expose your dirs as nfs shares
<Dreiskat> Any better pic viewer prog tham F-spot?
<jay> What's a program that makes bruteforce in ssh
<nnull> RickZilla¬ you need to use "sudo" and "cp" in terminal for this
<nnull> man both commands
<jayy> What's a program that makes bruteforce in ssh
<RickZilla> nnull:  I'll try that, thanks
<johnfg> outbackwifi: Yes!  Actually both!  But first, and sooner, expose my dirs as nfs shares.
<outbackwifi> johnfg: so  make appropriate entries in your fstab
<RickZilla> nnull:  What do I do after the "sudo" and I give my password?
<bariga> how do i stop my x service from running it used to be stopx :)
<photon_> Where do I set mouse sensitivity after I set threshold and acc to -1?
<nnull> RickZilla¬ pretty simple an example would be "sudo cp /home/user/1.txt /home/user2/1.txt
<nnull> RickZilla¬ yea
<outbackwifi> johnfg: this might help you --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<photon_> bariga, xkill?
<photon_> hm no, that's for programs, right?
<RickZilla> nnull:  What does that do?  Allow permission for that folder?
<bariga> doesn't do the job either but i'll try again :)
<nnull> rick nah
<outbackwifi> bariga: System-> Preferences -> Mouse
<photon_> bariga, google should know
<outbackwifi> oops'
<photon_> !stop x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop x
<RickZilla> nnull:  I'm not sure what all of that means then
<outbackwifi> photon_: System-> Preferences -> Mouse
<Dougy[Work]> whats the name of the ubuntu installer
<Dougy[Work]> i booted into the try w/o installing, started install, it froze
<outbackwifi> mr hardy heron
<Dougy[Work]> i want to restart it
<nnull> sudo cp file1 file2   --- file1 being the file you want to copy, file2 where you want it to be copied too
<Dougy[Work]> what's the actual name of the installer so i can grep for the pid
<nnull> RickZilla¬ ^
<photon_> outbackwifi, yes, will try, however I seem to recall that change settings in gconf-editor
<RickZilla> nnull:  Got it, thanks
<nnull> RickZilla¬ copying is a little different in linux
<nnull> RickZilla¬ no worries
<Tim1_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RickZilla> nnull:  I'm finding that :-)
<photon_> I'd rather set it there so I have control beyond the dragbar
<wburn> good morning, does anyone have any insight on Ubuntu Installs on Inspiron 518 Quad Core PCs.  After the install, the computer will list out ATA errors.  Does anyone know if i need to change any bios settings to support this?
<sudoconfused> what's good about it?
<outbackwifi> Dougy[Work]: reboot with livecd
<RickZilla> Any way to give myself access to any folder I want to?
<RickZilla> Or do I always have to do it via terminal?
<bariga> outbackwifi: it says xkill: unable to open display ""
<Indoctrine> How do I tell what drivers I'm using for my hardware? (Not restricted ones)
<outbackwifi> bariga: is X running?
 * omolina solo!
<LjL> Indoctrine: sudo lshw
<bariga> yes i'm on xchat gnome version
<Indoctrine> Wow, I just learned that I have Firewire.
<Indoctrine> xD
<FooBarWidget> I've just upgraded from postgresql 8.2 to postgresql 8.3, but the postgresql-8.2 entry still shows up in services-admin, and there's no sign of 8.3. what's going on?
<outbackwifi> bariga: which client do you want to kill?
<photon_> dragbar for sensitivity does nothing. I'd like to set sens/scaling in gconf-editor.
<photon_> anyone? :)
<Rhorse> RickZilla, gksudo nautilus
<Dreiskat> plaah, I mean i have tried to keep ubuntu alive and keep telling myself that one day i will be happy user, and all problems are solved. Guess that day never comes and I will be forced to install MS back to comp.
<Indoctrine> LjL: Specifically if I wanted to look what drivers my graphics card is using?
<KillGuta> bah :(
<KillGuta> could someone help me compile wine?
<bariga> i don't know what ubuntu standard uses
<KillGuta> it's an older version
<LjL> Indoctrine: sudo lshw -C video
<Indoctrine> Tah much
<outbackwifi> bariga: are you trying to restart X or shut it down or kill an X client?
<EvilDaemon> What's the command to make all your partitions into one big one, using fdisk?
<EvilDaemon> Or just delete them all
<zzznn> yes
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: that would not be necessary, use apt-get to install
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon: use parted or gparted
<zzznn> help
<bariga> i'd rather stop it but restarting it could go as well
<zzznn> use help
<KillGuta> ﻿outbackwifi the version I am installing works better with games
<sysdoc> I just did some updates from the update mgr and after a reboot I got another update notification for restricted drivers. Now the restricted drivers is presenting 3 options for the Nvidia drivers. I'm currently running ver 173, I have a choice of two others ver 71 ver and 96. Does anyone know which is actually the newest??
<Indoctrine> LjL: It doesn't list what drivers my video card is using.
<EvilDaemon> Ali_ix: Just parted, no arguments
<outbackwifi> bariga: ctl+alt+backspace restarts
<LjL> Indoctrine: pastebin what it says
<KillGuta> so anyone got an idea how? :)
<remoteCTRL> is it habit not to support "ancient" graphics cards anymore?
<bariga> cause i was planning on modifing my x client so i can login on different screens
<Ali_ix> !parted | EvilDaemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parted
<photon_> Isn't there a way to make a slow mouse fast without using accel, ie. setting sens in gconf-editor? But all I have there is threshold and accel factor. :(
<bariga> thx :)
<YaManicKill> i just converted my girlfriend to linux :D
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: the three quick steps for any installation from source are.. ./configure, make and make install
<photon_> Was installation successful YaManicKill ?
<Indoctrine> LjL: http://indoctrine.pastebin.ca/1219067
<chazco> Hi... with compiz turned off I can move windows behind the gnome menus (using alt+drag), which is useful for the ones that dont fit on screen. Anyone know how to enable that when compiz is enabled?
<photon_> hehe
<YaManicKill> yes...it was fnatastic photon_
<Ali_ix> !gparted | EvilDaemon
<ubottu> EvilDaemon: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<outbackwifi> YaManicKill: thats scary
<sriramoman> ubottu, how are you?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how are you?
<YaManicKill> everything worked out the box
<juro_> hi, what package do I have to install to have the "service" command?
<YaManicKill> graphics, wireless, even built in card reader
<outbackwifi> juro_: you cant
<EvilDaemon> Ali_ix: I don't have a gui, command line. :\
<LjL> Indoctrine: it's unclaimed, i.e. lshw believes that no driver for it is loaded
<Indoctrine> LjL: How shall I fix this?
<photon_> Anyway, help. Isn't there a way to make a slow mouse fast without using accel, ie. setting sens in gconf-editor? But all I have there is threshold and accel factor. :(
<outbackwifi> EvilDaemon: cfdisk
<LjL> Indoctrine: i don't know. does your X work, for a start?
<outbackwifi> !cfdisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfdisk
<KillGuta> Could you look at this outbackwifi? http://pastebin.com/m3f51346d
<bariga> thx outbackwifi this is much better :)
<juro_> outbackwifi, why do you state this? I have to old machines running 6.0x that both have service installed
<Killer--Tux> help with printer
<KillGuta> and tell me what I am doing wrong ?
<YaManicKill> she did get a little bit annoyed today when firefox updated and went wonky. to which i just told her to restart it...and o...it worked
<Indoctrine> LjL: You mean as in... I can use various windows and desktops? Yes.
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon: check man parted or google it, it ios an application create/edit/move/extend partions
<Killer--Tux> hp psc 1210v all in one
<outbackwifi> juro_: you mean you use service start something in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Indoctrine: then this would sound more like a bug with "lshw" than anything else. why do you need to know what driver you're using?
<orogor> hi, anyone knows where the defualt ubuntu iptable config is stored ?
<juro_> outbackwifi, yes
<YaManicKill> i also got my mum to use ubuntu on her eee pc instead of xandros. she really didn't like xandros...and she seems much more pleased now
<Ali_ix> orogor: no default setting afaik
<outbackwifi> juro_: doesnt happen by default; we use /etc/init.d/service start ec
<Ali_ix> orogor: check current rules by sudo iptables -L
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, I was just curious as to why a not-very-graphical-intensive game was lagging on normal detail, and it had nothing to do with my CPU or RAM
<chazco> Anyone know how to allow alt+drag to move windows above the taskbar? It doesnt work when compiz is on
<juro_> outbackwifi, I know it doesn't happen by default, that is why I want to install it ...
<juro_> outbackwifi, obviously it isn't a package on its own, therefore I need the name of the package it is in.
<Indoctrine> LjL: It was running natively too.
<Ali_ix> YaManicKill: cool :)
<koko> hi
<orogor> Ali_ix, seems empty
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: you  should first cd into the directory that you untarred wine source; then type ./configure (thats dot slash)
<YaManicKill> photon_,  does acceleration not work properly for ya?
<mEck0> Hi! I've just come a cross a really weird thing. When I ran: man shutdown,      I see this: http://pastebin.com/d69ab35e6 . But I googled for it, and: man      shutdown shows the following on a website and for a friend of mine too:         http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_shutdow.htm  How does it come?
<outbackwifi> juro_: sorry mate, cant help you with that
<vignesh> Heya
<Ali_ix> orogor: so you have no rules at all
<orogor> Ali_ix, seems weirdo to me to have it running with no rules
<mEck0>  I'm running Ubuntu 8.4. See, I don't even have the -a argument listed in       my mmanpage, not either the access control section :S
<orogor> Ali_ix, but on the default install ..
<Ali_ix> orogor: try firestarter or ufw
<juro_> outbackwifi, no problem - I know it is possible just forgot the package :)
<vignesh> I kinda had to hard reset my laptop by pressing the power button
<Ali_ix> !ufw | orogor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<KillGuta> ﻿outbackwifi done that
<orogor> Ali_ix, ufw ?
<LjL> Indoctrine: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find Section "Device", and see what driver it uses
<Darksaeder> hello. if im connected to my ubuntu laptop over the internet using ssh, how can i download files from my laptop and get them on this computer?
<YaManicKill> photon_, if you go to the mouse preferences in the preferences menu, it should allow you to change sensitivity as well as acceleration. it does on mine anyways
<Ali_ix> orogor: ubuntu default firewall, there is also a simple GUI for it: gufw
<vignesh> and after reboot, the files in my home directory appear on my desktop
<EvilDaemon> ufw : Ubuntu Fire Wall
<orogor> Ali_ix, firestart gives some weirdo error saying that the inerface isn t ready,
<outbackwifi> Darksaeder: you can use scp or sftp
<EvilDaemon> gufw : GNOME Ubuntu Fire Wall
<vignesh> There is no desktop directory in my home directory
<juro_> what is the easiest way to migrate a bunch of user folders from one Ubuntu (6.0x) to another (8.04)? rsync?
<sriramoman> how do i add an extension ".xtt" to all the files in <ls name??>
<vignesh> how do I fix this
<koko> who's there ?
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon: orogor: altough, they call it: uncomplicated fire wall now
<bariga> mkdir Desktop :)
<Rhorse> !Barack Obama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about barack obama
<outbackwifi> koko: nobody but us
<YaManicKill> is anyone using intrepid just now?
<LjL> Rhorse: we don't need that, please
<Indoctrine> LjL: http://indoctrine.pastebin.ca/1219071 It looks rather... generic.
<koko> whatever nice to know you
<LjL> !etiquette > Rhorse    (Rhorse, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Rhorse, please see my private message
<YaManicKill> i really like it
<Ali_ix> orogor: check prefrences for local and internet interfaces.  btw, firestarter is a dead project, try something else
<EvilDaemon> Ali_ix: Ah, I was just guessing it stood for ubuntu. :p
<bariga> vignesh: try mkdir Desktop
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon: at first it was, but just redefined to be distro independence
<pacyang> hi
<koko> hallo..r u still there?
<outbackwifi> !ask | koko
<ubottu> koko: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Indoctrine> LjL: It sees "Synaptics TouchPad" in there, which is why it seems generic
<StevenJosway> say i sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop then want to go back to the normal cmd line... is that possible?
<koko> pacyang..hi too..
<pacyang> hi koko
<jamesish> StevenJosway: yes.
<Ali_ix> StevenJosway:you can always switch to virtual terminal by ctrl+alt+f1-f6
<cllaudyu> hello can any one help me with something?
<LjL> Indoctrine: ah, yeah, that's the new "no-config" X11... well then i honestly don't know how you find out what driver your using. but if the game is *a bit* choppy, then you're using the Intel driver, and as i'm aware there's only one Intel driver in Ubuntu. if you were using VESA, it would be much, much more than a bit choppy
<koko> may i know whr ur come from
<Ali_ix> !aks | cllaudyu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks
<vignesh> I create any folder in my home.. it appears on my desktop
<LjL> !offtopic | koko
<ubottu> koko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ you ever tried logging into all the virtuals and starting compiz on all of them? :D
<vignesh> All the files in my home appear on my desktop
<vignesh> how do I solve this
<pacyang> i'm from france
<Indoctrine> LjL: Okay... Why would using specific drivers make it more choppy?
<bariga> does anybody know where i can find the line of code wich starts my first X session automaticly?
<vignesh> I don`t know how they are linked
<Ali_ix> nnull: by virtual you mean virtual terminals?
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ ahuh
<YaManicKill> does anyone use Nvidia 8200? has anyone got it working in ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> nnull: impossible, compix need a x host to run over
<LjL> Indoctrine: using VESA virtually means using "no" drivers at all, VESA is a very generic interface to graphics cards
<Ali_ix> *compiz
<nnull> Ali_ix¬ heh yea was a joke :s
<koko> i'm from indonesia ,nice to meet u..do u always chat like..i think it seems fun
<outbackwifi> vignesh: what is your issue
<Indoctrine> LjL: So if I were using VESA, would it still be lagging on low detail?
<Ali_ix> nnull: :}
<YokoTsuno_> irc.geeknode.org
<outbackwifi> !bahasa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bahasa
<pacyang> Do you have some tutorial about 'grep' command ?
<Indoctrine> !grap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grap
<Indoctrine> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ali_ix> pacyang: man grep
<outbackwifi> pacyang: google grep
<orogor> Ali_ix, cool  that s  a goood simple soft
<LjL> Indoctrine: it would be dead slow.
<Indoctrine> I'm curious about grep myself
<orogor> Ali_ix, is there a way i can see the blocked connection or troggered loggings?
<Ali_ix> orogor: it is designed to be simple and powerfull, enjoy :)
<kiachi> ～ims
<kiachi> ~ims
<Indoctrine> LjL: Okies. It's not lagging on low detail so obviously it is the Intel driver.
<RickZilla> Using terminal, how can I move a file to a folder?  sudo cp gives me an error, and I suspect it's because the file doesn't already exist in the destination folder
<LjL> Indoctrine: you would see the frames redrawing, pixel by pixel
<kiachi> ~ims
<KillGuta> how do I sudo my file archiver?
<Ali_ix> orogor: not sure aboyt logging, look /var/log/ for something familiar
<nnull> Indoctrine¬ grep is ..... well... learn grep it aint hard heh
<LjL> Indoctrine: try GLOBS if you want an assessment of how your card performs. however, i'm afraid there currently isn't a .deb package of it
<orogor> Ali_ix, it s  rather primitive compared to a direct access to iptable , but i don t feells like messign with iptable for my home computer
<algol> mv
<outbackwifi> KillGuta: sudo file-roller
<vignesh> outbackwifi, I had to hard power down my laptop.. after powering up, I find all the files in my home also appear on my desktop.. There is no desktop folder in my home directory
<Indoctrine> LjL: That sounds terrible. It wasn't half that bad on normal.
<nnull> grep on linux is a must
<KillGuta> thanks
<RickZilla> Or a better question...what's the correct syntax for a file located on my desktop?
 * fallenhope|sleep is back (gone 10:51:46)
<koko> i'm sorry ,i don't..my friend said france is cold .is that true..?
<LjL> RickZilla: ~/Desktop
<RickZilla> ok, thanks
<LjL> !away > afallenhope    (afallenhope, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> afallenhope, please see my private message
<outbackwifi> vignesh: are you on gnome?
<pacyang> yeah +-5 degrees
<Ali_ix> !offtopic | koko
<ubottu> koko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<vignesh> outbackwifi, I can just delete the gnome configuration in my home, but I don`t want to loose the custom config
<vignesh> yes
<vignesh> I am on gnome
<Rhorse> RickZilla, sudo cp /path/to/file path/to/destination/directory
<newbie101345345> hello, does anyone know how to set up an old WinTV Nova-S card?
<Coppershade-org> Ubuntu works fine on my laptop - as long as I have my power cord and internet cable connected at all times...
<LjL> koko, that was the second warning. this is the Ubuntu technical support channel, everything else doesn't belong here
<Ali_ix> Coppershade-org: and when you unplug them?
<afallenhope> LjL, don't get your panties in a twist it does it to all channels. IT's not like you're providing any support.
<Coppershade-org> wireless doesn't work, and I set it to shutdown on critical battery, but it just 'pop' stopped.
<Coppershade-org> so now I have no network icon in admin...
<RickZilla> Rhorse:  I'm doing it that way, but it's telling me that path doesn't exist
<koko> oh..that is very cold .btw why u use name " pacyang"?i think it's uniqe..
<LjL> afallenhope: it's not?
<newbie101345345> does anyone know how to set up an old WinTV Nova-S card?...
<Rhorse> RickZilla, then it *doesn't find the path and type that instead
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: should we call for admins? :|
<RickZilla> Rhorse:  not sure what you mean
<RickZilla> type what instead?
<afallenhope> LjL, also.. "avoid using" doesn't say I HAVE to not use it... sooo.. either change the bot or stop complaining
<Indoctrine> How does one denote a space in the command line when changing directories?
<pacyang> we must use private message koko (here is support channel)
<outbackwifi> Ali_ix: why would you say that?
<Coppershade-org> sorry, I mean preferences menu
<Ali_ix> Indoctrine: use quotes (" ')
<Rhorse> RickZilla, you are not correctly typing the path.  You can use /home/Desktop/file for source and what is the destination?
<Indoctrine> Ali_ix: Alright, thanks
<Coppershade-org> how do I get a network icon in the menu? reinstall ubuntu? already?
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: koko :|
<pacyang> but i'm a noob in irc how we do private message ? :S
<outbackwifi> oh him
<kitche> Indoctrine: or you can use \<space> as well
<orogor> Ali_ix, thanks a lot , i have a static ip since yesterday, in the 5 min  installed ufw i already got some weidro connections blocked
<RickZilla> etc/modprobe.d
<outbackwifi> pacyang /msg nick your message
<Rhorse> RickZilla, sri, /home/me/Desktop
<pacyang> oki thk
<LjL> afallenhope: ok, then i say it: you HAVE to not use it.
<orogor> Ali_ix, just configured it to block incoming connections that was enought :)
<outbackwifi> vignesh: what does you /home/vignesh look like
<genii> Indoctrine: Or escape the spaces by prefacing them with a \
<Ali_ix> orogor: cool, since i am behind a linksys router, i dont play around local firewalls, but should try UFW once :)
<koko> private message..?what do u mean..?i don't really understand..
<Rhorse> RickZilla, ok so it's sudo cp /home/me/Desktop /etc/modprobe. Don't forget the leading slash with /etc
<Indoctrine> Ooh
<Indoctrine> That's fun
<RickZilla> Rhorse:  Thanks, I'll try that
<Coppershade-org> why is my preferences menu destroyed just because battery died on my laptop? this is a serious bug. techsupport or someone, please help!
<Rhorse> Sri agn, /home/me/Desktop/FILE /etc/modprobe
<Indoctrine> Ah, I thought it'd be like %20 or something, but \ is more logical, being regex. :\
<vignesh_> outbackwifi, hey.
<outbackwifi> Coppershade-org: destroyed?
<Ali_ix> LjL well done :)
<vignesh_> I have found the problem .. let me file a bug if there is not one already
 * outbackwifi thanks god for small mercies
<KenBW> i thought Intrepid was getting a new theme?
<sia-eXtreme> i can't open launchpad it give me time out error :( what can i do ?
<vignesh_> outbackwifi, no.. the problem why i had to hard reset
<orogor> hoo  got some weirdo issue , since lkast update batch whch was including firefix , it disapeard from the gnome menu , anyone has an idea to fix that  ?
<outbackwifi> now hes pm'ing me o_O
<orogor> should i reconfigure it or something ?
<Ali_ix> outbackwifi: lucky you :}
<fat_rat> thank's LjL :] he was so drugged ;]
<r_bender_> any DSL guys here?
<vignesh_> outbackwifi, should I now pm you ?
<vignesh_> outbackwifi, ok.. sorry
<outbackwifi> vignesh_: no thanks
<LjL> r_bender_: considering this is #ubuntu, most likely not
<RickZilla> Rhorse:  That did it, thanks so much for the help...still trying to troubleshoot soundcard issues, so that's a piece of the puzzle
<outbackwifi> r_bender_: we're all "cable guys" here
<sia-eXtreme> can anyone help me with launchpad problem
<sia-eXtreme> ?
<RickZilla> Going to reboot and see what happens
<Rhorse> RickZilla, gich 8 )
<Ali_ix> i have ADSL, is it bad? :}
<r_bender_> LjL sorry forgot where I was
<Indoctrine> Can someone explain the regex for grep to me?
<pacyang> So, ﻿Is it possible in grep to find a word which contain exactly certain letter ?
<outbackwifi> pacyang: yes
<Indoctrine> I'm looking at the tutorial and I don't get it. :(
<pacyang> I want to make a bash script which find a word with letter (is for scrabble :D )
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: it would be easier if you tried out with a specific example
<LjL> Indoctrine: the regex to do what?
<Rhorse> Indoctrine, it means anything you type will match either fully or partially, and it's case-insensitive
<LjL> pacyang: i don't understand what you mean
<sia-eXtreme> i cant open launchpad.net , any help??
<pacyang> but man grep don't help me about that
<pacyang> example :
<pacyang> i have a dictionnaries in a text file
<[T]ank> ok, so i was on a 64bit install of ubuntu and was having trouble getting my scanner to work, so i hurried and installed the 32 bit version.... same problem. I had this working before, now it is not. the error i get is " failed to open device 'hpaio:/net/PSC_2100_Series?ip=192.168.1.20': Device busy. Now what should I check?
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WDC> Hey hey
<WDC> I get No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. and I have no sound. Can someone help me?
<pacyang> and i have letters : OOGGLE
<zzznn> good night
<pacyang> how i can find GOOGLE (but not OGLE)
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, I don't understand the descriptions given here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<pacyang> thank for the link
<LjL> !info an | pacyang
<ubottu> pacyang: an (source: an): very fast anagram generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-3 (hardy), package size 13 kB, installed size 84 kB
<[T]ank> got it... it uses a different driver than what is obvious. errrr dang hp
<elexodus> Not quite Ubuntu related, but I'm setting up my Abit IX38, and get a two-tone siren "generally caused by overheating or out of specification voltages". Anybody wanna try and help me out? Thanks.
<[T]ank> reinstalled for nothing!!!
<afallenhope> when you add an "alias" how do you reset the currect bash session you have open?
<LjL> pacyang: grep isn't the best tool for that.
<pacyang> oh ! grep !
<afallenhope> I typed bash and that worked..
<Photon_> outbackwifi, yes, no Network Icon in  Preferences menu. Just because the battery died.
<afallenhope> pacyang, sed, awk
<pacyang> an work only in english ? (my langage is french and i already have the dictionnary)
<aaron_> how do I get sendmail working?
<LjL> pacyang: no, you can use it with any dictionary
<pacyang> oh great*
<afallenhope> pacyang, join #ubuntu-fr then
<afallenhope> or talk to me ^_^
<sia-eXtreme> what can i do with time out error when i want to open launchpad ????
<Indoctrine> The one in that list I particularly DON'T get is the end of and beginning of words ones, because it doesn't work
<outbackwifi> Photon_: i dont have a network icon in preferences too!
<nnull> pacyang¬ dont do it! its a trick!
<nnull> :F
<orogor> Ali_ix, you know if there s a default profile for apparmor or if there s a  guyi for it as well ?
<Tim1_> how do i configure sound in ubunto?
<Photon_> ok, so it was in admin as I wrote first
<nnull> lol hi Tim1_
<outbackwifi> Photon_: apparently its moved to System--> Administration
<Photon_> after rebooting twice
<Photon_> nono, always there
<Photon_> but couldn't find it after I connecter power
<Photon_> -r+d*
<LjL> Indoctrine: define "it doesn't work". they do work
<Tim1_> i have configured internet and installed java it works great...i need to configure the sound
<Photon_> probably just settings that were lost then when battery died. strange. and bad
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, the page doesn't give a syntax for the commands
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how i can connect my nokia via data cable
<Tim1_> my xubunto machine is screaming but without sound
<LjL> Indoctrine: ? it says the syntax for those two is \< and \> respectively, and it even gives an example that includes the former
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: maybe if you called it ubuntu it wouldnt scream so much
<Indoctrine> LjL: I need examples, not just straight commands.
<Tim1_> i am able to pay dvd movie...
<LjL> Indoctrine: err, « grep "\<[A-Za-z].*" file » is an example, and it says that it will "search for any word which begins with a letter upper or lower case"
<[Solaris]> !blueray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueray
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, it's a pretty useless example if you want to know if something's working.
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: fire up a terminal, type alsamixer, move all sliders to max
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: and please say Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how i can connect my nokia via data cable and ObexFTP
<Tim1_> sudo alsamixer? :outback
<WDC> when i go alsamixer, i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: not sudo just normal
<LjL> Indoctrine, if you want to know if WHAT is working? i can't GUESS what you want to do if you don't say
<WDC> then again it says i have no sound
<ompaul> Indoctrine, what are you trying to do .... be specific
<outbackwifi> WDC: does your lspci show a sound card?
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, I'm just mucking about with it. But the example that is given does nothing on my computer.
<LjL> Indoctrine: of course you can CHECK if it's working, you just have to provide a file called "file" containing - or not containing, words that begin with lower or upper case letters, and see if it outputs them or not
<RickZilla> After all of that...still not getting any sound out of my Soundblaster Live card....going on 4 hours, got to try something else!
<WDC> outbackwifi:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD
<WDC>              Audio Controller (rev 03)
<LjL> Indoctrine: does "nothing"? it returns you to the terminal without saying anything?
<ompaul> Indoctrine, cos, perhaps you are not in the right directory to find something
<Dillizar> can anybody tell me how i can connect my nokia via data cable
<LjL> pacyang: an -d /your/dictionary/file -w -m 6 ooggle
<outbackwifi> !repeat | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cheva> ujii
<Indoctrine> Okay
<Indoctrine> That did something
<Indoctrine> I added an asterisk to the end
<Indoctrine> And it bombarded my screen with html. :P
<FloodBot2> Indoctrine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WDC> outbackwifi: Can you help?
<Indoctrine> LjL: How do I tell it NOT to include HTML files?
<LjL> Indoctrine: because, of course, it searched in all files in the current directory (since that's what an asterisk means in bash), and you probably had a lot of HTML there.
<cheva> comment activer la commende 3d
<LjL> Indoctrine, that's not grep that you should tell, it's bash. grep only searches within the files that *you* tell him to search (in the example, a file named "file")
<LjL> !fr | cheva
<ubottu> cheva: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Indoctrine> LjL: The folder has one HTML file in it.
<outbackwifi> WDC: does this help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662393 ?
<ompaul> Indoctrine, so after your line of text to issue the command you can ignore stuff add this    | grep -v html
<freezone> plz help! can someone tell me how to change the myql root password? I think our password may have been leaked I am using ubuntu server 8
<freezone> mysql
<Indoctrine> ompaul: I'll try it
<LjL> Indoctrine: if you want to just see if it works, why don't you create ONE text file, add stuff to it, and then test with THAT file?
<outbackwifi> freezone: mysqladmin password
<WDC> outbackwifi: I'll see thanks
<Indoctrine> ompaul: That didn't work.
<LjL> ompaul: he's grepping inside files, not for filenames
<ompaul> LjL, missed that
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: you need to add a -f to look inside files
<Indoctrine> LjL: I have a ready made directory full of stuff.
<WDC> outbackwifi: Could not find package linux-backports-modules
<freezone> outbackwifi: i get access denied for root
<clayg> are their any ebay tools for ubuntu?
<LjL> Indoctrine: cool, so try it on *one* well crafted file in that directory
<Photon_> error message on reboot, battery died when gconf-editor was open, have i wrecked my ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> freezone: do you know your existing password? then use -p
<Haukee1> Hey, can i export an PDF via GIMP?
<Indoctrine> LjL: I do get results.
<bobertdos> Photon_: not likely
<freezone> outbackwifi: got this message mysqladmin: Too few arguments to change password
<pacyang> i have another question : how i can sort a list by word's long ? (maybe with the sort command ?)
<[Solaris]> is blu-ray players supported in ubuntu?
<Photon_> ok.
<outbackwifi> freezone: mysqladmin --help might help
<Indoctrine> http://indoctrine.pastebin.ca/1219088 <-- Like so.
<bobertdos> freezone: I think mysqladmin has a manpage. Read it to figure out the proper arguments.
<Photon_> after folding my laptop screen down, ubuntu becomes unusably slow. how to fix?
<freezone> cna i change it in phpmyadmin interface?
<aaron_> does anybody know how to configure orca
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: you dont have to pipe one grep into another
<Tim1_> outback: increase the settings for master to lef to 100?
<LjL> pacyang: uhm, no, not with sort... perhaps with msort
<Indoctrine> Oh.
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: yes
<ompaul> Indoctrine, you only pipe if you want to do something additional
<pacyang> ok thanks ;)
<aaron_> can orca  read out loud my email from evolution
<Ali_ix> orogor: afaik, there is no gui for apparmor, and i am not much into its rules/configs
<sugi> what's the differences between rm -r and rm -rf?
<Indoctrine> ompaul: Oh, well. I just typed out what you guys said with your | :P
<Tim1_> outback: in the settings manager....it has 2 choices.........intel hda or default....my mbo is intel integrated motherboard
<outbackwifi> Photon_: after folding it down how do you even use it
<Dragan91> anyone know what is console command for chaning display resolution?
<elexodus> Not quite Ubuntu related, but I'm setting up my Abit IX38, and get a two-tone siren "generally caused by overheating or out of specification voltages". Anybody wanna try and help me out? Thanks.
<Tim1_> in settings manager-> sound
<Photon_> open it up again
<Photon_> ?
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: use intel hda
<ompaul> Indoctrine, you now have to do the hard work and use it for 15 minutes any way you can think
<Photon_> duh
<Ob1Kn001> Anyone having problems with the ubuntu repositories?
<LjL> Indoctrine, err, you do realize you're grepping *binary* files?
<Tim1_> i picked that up : outback
<bobertdos> sugi: The f switch adds the behavior of forcing yes to all prompts.
<Indoctrine> ompaul: With pleasure. o_O
<sugi> Dragan91: I would like to know that too, except for the xorg.conf.  you know about that right?
<Tim1_> i pluged in my speaker to line out:outback
<Indoctrine> LjL: And what's that meant to mean?
<sugi> bobertdos: thanks
<LjL> Indoctrine: it's meant to mean that grep doesn't have a clue what a .doc file is, it can only do meaningful searches within TEXT files
<LjL> plain text. ASCII, letters
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: ok
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, it tends to get results for strings within the file alright
<ompaul> Indoctrine, text is like source code, i.e. not formatted
<Guinnesss> Hi People! I need your help...I want to use unison to synchronize to folders, both on NTFS disk, the one is on an internal HDD and the other on on my USB disk that I plug in...The problem is the usb disk mounts with only permission for me and the hdd folder has permissions for everyone....How do I change the permissions that the usb disk mounts with?
<Aranel> anyone know editor application like editra ?
<LjL> Indoctrine: most likely, since a .doc does contain the uncompressed text, but you can't really rely on that
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, it's still useful, is it not?
<sugi> i got some stuff in my trash can that won't get remove manual through the GUI, it says i don't have the premission.  how would i rm  those items from the crash can?  sudo rm -rf ///:trash doesn't work
<tuxist> it is possible to use 2 xvodoo 2 card in sli with ubuntu 8.04
<LjL> Indoctrine: if it's not something you need to actually rely upon
<danbh_intrepid> !trash > sugi
<ubottu> sugi, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !trash | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<outbackwifi> Guinnesss: i would chmod all the files on the USB to be world readable/writable
<ompaul> Indoctrine, not really, if you hit the wrong thing, read this:     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_file
<Cow_Dstro_fs> surabaya
<ompaul> Indoctrine, then search the same utility for ascii
<outbackwifi> Indoctrine: use the google desktop to look into doc files etc
<LjL> Indoctrine: anyway, that only works for .doc because it's a pretty stupid format (not even compressed), but it won't work at all with, for example, .tar.gz or .zip files, or for that matter OpenOffice .odt documents
<Guinnesss> outbackwifi: that would work, but NTFS doesnt remember the permissions does it? Will I have to do that everytime manually?
<sugi> thanks
<Indoctrine> LjL: Well, I wasn't expecting it to
<outbackwifi> Guinnesss: nope
<mavsman4457> How do I update my iPod through ubuntu?
<Guinnesss> outbackwifi...Ok, I'm gonne try that.
<outbackwifi> mavsman4457: gtkpod
<Ob1Kn001> A call to apt-get update is returning 403, any ideas?
<Guinnesss> mavsman4457: Try amarok.
<Photon_> why does ubuntu show the logo, then a text screen(!) then the login?
<Photon_> UGLY
<jlong> mavsman4457 amarok is good
<Photon_> sry. Ugly.
<outbackwifi> Ob1Kn001: change the mirrors and see
<Ali_ix> mavsman4457: update firmware? or music library?
<Haukee1> @mavsman4457: wich iPod?
<FFEMTcJ> im trying to setup squid.. is it possible to make the box with squid on it intercept all communication going to port 80?
<Symmetria> hrm, ok, after I hacked up my xorg.conf a bit I can now actually see display on both my displays, but how do I individually control their resolutions?
<mavsman4457> software
<mavsman4457> firmware
<mavsman4457> iPod video 30gb
<mark1> I have no sound :(
<mavsman4457> I use songbird for my library
<Ali_ix> mavsman4457: you can't, it is done only through itunes, and otherways is too risky
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: yes it is
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: how would i do that please?
<bobertdos> !sound > mark1
<ubottu> mark1, please see my private message
<Photon_> gconf displayed the same error after reboot.
<amenado> Symmetria-> am curious as to how is your setup like? you got it working?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you use iptables to redirect all connections to port 80 to go to squid at say port 3128
<Photon_> i am going to see this alert on every boot. just because the battrey ran out
<ompaul> !enter | mavsman4457
<ubottu> mavsman4457: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mavsman4457> Ali_ix ok thanks and is there a way to make it so when I plug in my iPod it opens up songbird and not rythmbox
<Ob1Kn001> ﻿outbackwifi: That did the trick, thanks.
<Photon_> can i repair my ubuntu?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: google for "squid as transparent proxy"
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i set up that iptabled on the box with squid on it correct?
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i have that setup.. im trying to figure out why it isnt working
<Photon_> and it boots slow now
<Symmetria> amenado just added another device and another monitor to the xorg.conf
<outbackwifi> Ob1Kn001: yw
<Photon_> takes forever
<vonderer> hallo there… have anyone encountered troubles with recieving typing notifications from icq contacts in Pidgin?
<Indoctrine> LjL: The only problem I've found with it is with searching for the letter "q" and "x" at the beginning of words gives me all documents whereas I'll get less results for end of words
<Ali_ix> mavsman4457: check preferred applications under prefrences or control center
<Photon_> can someone recommend another linux that is more compatible with laptops?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you need to look at the logs to figure out what is going on
<outbackwifi> Photon_: ubuntu
<outbackwifi> :P
<mark1> I don't have a volume control
<mavsman4457> Ali_ix, I already tried that and it didn't do much good
<amenado> Symmetria-> i meant, physically, you have two pci cards? i have a pci and the old agp
<Photon_> well, my experience of it thus far is unfavorable in the extreme.
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: the only logs i find dont have anything.. here is my iptables for that.. http://slexy.org/view/s21MzHFxei
<outbackwifi> mark1: open up a terminal and type alsamixer. push all the sliders to max
<vonderer> hallo there… have anyone encountered troubles with recieving typing notifications from icq contacts in Pidgin?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: what about your squid logs
<ompaul> Photon_, check out distrowatch.com you can find lots of distros there - as a matter of interest how powerful is the laptop, processor, ram, how much hard drive?
<bobertdos> mavsman4457: Go into the File Browser. You'll find the Media preferences under Edit->Preferences
<Tim1_> outback: in settings -> sound-> Hda intel-> useful controls ...what i do select
<Photon_> dell vostro 1510
<Photon_> c2d 2gb 160gb
<dr_willis> Photon_,  in the 5+ laptops ive messed with - with linux. Ubuntu has been the best.   - But all the disrtos are getting better with laptops with every releae.. the issue i often see is with VERY new laptops.. they often do  things in nonstandard ways. and it may talke some time for the disrtos to catch up to the quirks
<Ali_ix> mavsman4457: there was some gui for portable devices too, but i can't find it under hardy! :}
<ferstar> 大家好
<outbackwifi> !sn | ferstar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sn
<ompaul> !cn | ferret
<ubottu> ferret: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<outbackwifi> !cn | ferstar
<Photon_> well, my laptop is pretty new.
<ubottu> ferstar: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ompaul> !cn | ferstar
<outbackwifi> lol
<ompaul> ferret, woops
<Hobes128> Hello. I wonder if anyone can help me. I jsut installed Ubuntu for the 1st time and need help getting my 2nd display to work
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: the log /var/log/squid/access.log has nothing in it unless i manually set my proxy. what other squid log would i look at?
<dr_willis> Photon_,  as i  - came out this month? or this year. :)
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: the error log
<Tim1_> outback: do i have select anything for sound
<outbackwifi> \
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i dont see an error.log
<sic> Hey gang, i'm having trouble installing 8.04.  I'm a total noob... I boot from my dvd rom, i chose english, then i tell it to do a full install. i get the window that pops up saying 'loading linux kernel...' then i get a black screen with a cursor in the upper left blinking.  my install never goes further than this. i've tried unplugging all my extra USB stuff to no avail.
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: theres access.log cache.log and store.log
<Photon_> dr_willis, this http://www.martinhenze.de/2008/05/24/ubuntu-linux-on-dell-vostro-1510/
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: launch squid in foreground and see the messages then
<mavsman4457> bobertdos: thanks that looks good but what if it doesn't show the program I want
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: how do i do that
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i dont know what that means
<outbackwifi> sic: do a  media check
<sic> oK
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: launch squid from a terminal
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: its on a headless box
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: thats not an issue, you can ssh into it
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: is the headless box running ubuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: ok.. i did /etc/init.d/squid stop and then after that i typed in squid
<FFEMTcJ> yes
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: ok
<jareth_>  
<Astral_Projectio> hi.. can i downgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to hardy?
<freezone> pastebin?
<dr_willis> Astral_Projectio,  downgrading is not supported I think.
<unop> !downgrade | Astral_Projectio
<ubottu> Astral_Projectio: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<outbackwifi> Astral_Projectio: not without a reinstall
<bobertdos> mavsman4457: There isn't a way to add a custom command is there? I don't remember. Also make sure the program you want is properly installed.
<speedhunt3r> When I go to places> connect to server, it says no application is registered as handling this file.. how do i make it open nautilus ?
<techsupport> how can i restart ntpdate on ubuntu 8.04 server ?
<mavsman4457> bobertdos: no there isn't and my program and is properly installed, I just told it to ask me what to do and now I'm gonna see if it gives me a full list
<outbackwifi> techsupport: /etc/init.d/ntpdate restart
<unop> techsupport, i believe it's a command, not a service
<outbackwifi> techsupport: /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<outbackwifi> techsupport: like unop says theres nothing called ntpdate in init.d ; only ntp
<unop> $ whatis ntpdate  ntpdate (8)          - set the date and time via NTP
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: after i started squid by just typing 'squid' on the commandline.. then what
<Astral_Projectio> ok i have another question
<Astral_Projectio> i am stuck with upgrading from hardy to intrepid
<Astral_Projectio> i modified sources.list
<Astral_Projectio> and replaced hardy with intrepid
<Astral_Projectio> i could do aptitude upgrade
<Astral_Projectio> but not dist-upgrade
<mavsman4457> bobertdos: It didn't give me that option so I just told it to do nothing since songbird wasn't on the list, only rythmbox and banshee were on the list
<leslieviljoen> hi ppl. I would like to install Xubuntu but I have a Hardy alternate CD handy - any way to install Xubuntu directly from that CD?
<Astral_Projectio> and i cannot see "new distro" in update-manager
<techsupport> outbackwifi, /etc/init.d/ntp restart didnt return any output, is that normal ?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you need to launch squid with -N to keep it in foreground
<Astral_Projectio> what should i do
<outbackwifi> techsupport: yes
<leslieviljoen> I'd like to avoid downloading another iso if possible
<Ali_ix> leslieviljoen: xubuntu (xfce) isn't included in ubuntu cd's
<leslieviljoen> aw
<Ali_ix> leslieviljoen: eider you should get xubuntu cd or install xfce after installing ubuntu
<Ali_ix> *either :}
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi:  ok.. i did that and it doesnt seem to be doing anything
<outbackwifi> Astral_Projectio: go to #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: did you kill the instance that you already started?
<FFEMTcJ> ya
<leslieviljoen> Ali_ix: ah thanks, to minimise downloads I guess I'll install Ubuntu first
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i did /etc/init.d/squid stop
<mark76> I still have no sound
<mark76> Do I have to do a complete reinstall?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: that wouldnt  have stopped the one you  launched from terminal
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: do a killall -9 squid
<Ali_ix> leslieviljoen: there is an option to install 'xubuntu-desktop' package in synaptics, that ill take care of all xubuntu specific packages
<leslieviljoen> Ali_ix: I started an install already, with boot: install task=xfce-desktop
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: and look here to debug squid --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=662393
<mark76> I have everything alsa except the players and all the pulse stuff installed
<outbackwifi> oops
<leslieviljoen> Ali_ix: I saw there was a "task=kde-desktop"
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: http://www.visolve.com/squid/squid30/logs.php
<Ali_ix> leslieviljoen: lol, if it is dvd it should work :)
<leslieviljoen> Ali_ix: no such luck!
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i did kill -9 squid and got this: bash: kill: squid: arguments must be process or job IDs
<quaal> uhhhhh
<FFEMTcJ> ill take a look at those sites
<quaal> i just tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#Undetected Monitor Specs
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, How Can I dump edid.bin using "nv" driver ?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: killall
<quaal> by recomendation from people here
<quaal> and now i only have 800x600
<quaal> even after i replaced my xorg.conf from backup
<nnull> how can i convert shoutcast ( http://yp.shoutcast.com/sbin/tunein-station.pls?id=524 ) links to actual shoutcast ip links?
<quaal> what other place is ubuntu getting its resolution settings from other than xorg.conf.
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: ok.. the first linkk you sent i assume was wrong?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: yes :O
<FFEMTcJ> heh
<mark76> AH. The bloody front volume control was off
<Tim1_> outback sound is fine now
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: great ; now can you say xubuntu please?
<mark76> Okay. Next question. Do I need gstreamer plugins with xine and xmms2?
<outbackwifi> nnull: that link plays french  techno in totem
<Ali_ix> quaal: you may experiencing driver issues
<Tim1_> outback i am runing a variation of ubunto called Xubunto hardy heron
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: please replace the 'o' with 'u' at the end
<Tim1_> sorry ok
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: i will lose a bet otherwise
<nnull> yea outbackwifi , some reason audacious doesnt like it :F
<Tim1_> lol ok bookmakers are bankrupt anyways:outback
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: lol
<outbackwifi> nnull: thats pretty audacious!
<Tim1_> there is a run on banks besides that
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: all that page does is explains what the log is for and what its arguments are?
<Photon_> ok, fuggit.
<Tim1_> how do i adjust the monitor settings for ubunto
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: so change the log level settings in your squid.conf to debug
<Photon_> I give up and slash my wrists.
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: not again; ubunt'u' please
<Photon_> another day when I have a cistern of patience for linux
<Photon_> bye.
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<bobertdos> mark76: Well, Xine has its own codecs from which it draws. I believe xmms2 uses gstreamer, but I am not sure. I usually have both sets installed to cover anything that may come up.
<lain_wired> Hiya all
<lain_wired> How do I force other users to log out?
<ryan_> Are there different kinds of Update Managers?  And if so which is the best one?
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: System--> preferences--> screen resolution
<outbackwifi> lain_wired: are they on the same machine>
<Ali_ix> lain_wired: sudo killall -u USERNAME
<lain_wired> yup
<mark76> What about Alsa? Does Pulse make it redundant Bobertdos?
<lain_wired> ah okay
<lain_wired> Ali_ix, thanks
<outbackwifi> mark76: pulseaudio and alsa are not similar
<Ali_ix> lain_wired: welcome :)
<xcasex> see i have this lovely issue. alsa does not do its magic on startup.
<outbackwifi> mark76: pulseaudio makes esd redundant
<Tim1_> is there any terminal editor for monitor like alsa for sound
<bobertdos> mark76: No, because actually, Pulse is an extension of Alsa. The former sits inside the latter.
<quaal> could someone please tell me what controls the available resolutions in the screen resolution dialog box in gnome
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: ok.. i changed the debug options.. now start it regularly and see what it says?
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: sure
<mark76> Okay
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you should check where you asked errors to be logged
<FFEMTcJ> if i understand it correctly it was cache.log
<bobertdos> mark76: At least that's how it is now. I have a feeling that may change in future releases, but time will tell.
<nnull> anyone use streamtuner?
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: holy crap thats alot of new stuff
<outbackwifi> nnull: yessir
<dr_willis> nnull,  i have in the past. Youmay want to ask the channel a more detailed question, :)
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: ?
<quaal> could someone please tell me what controls the available resolutions in the screen resolution dialog box in gnome
<danbh_intrepid> mark76: bobertdos: I liked this article on pulse http://www.linux.com/feature/119926
<danbh_intrepid> quaal: nvidia?
<outbackwifi> !repeat | quaal
<ubottu> quaal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<quaal> danbh_intrepid, incorrect
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: after changing debug to 9.. theres thousands of new lines in cache.log
<dr_willis> quaal,  xorg.conf and how the drivers detect what the monitor can do.
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you can chose to reduce it
<mark76> BRB
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: so how do i go through all this to find the problem?
<mark1> What the4 heck is the "front" volume control for, anyway?
<nnull> ok, has anyone got shoutcast retreval* on streamtuner working? :P
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you need to first find out if your requests to port 80 are getting redirected to squid,
<nnull> because when i tried it i could get all but shoutcasts working
<antoranz> Hi guys!
<vikku> wha is the room for digital unix ?
<antoranz> i just updated to intrepid
<antoranz> I have an nvidia card (nvidia glx was enabled) but I've lost it.
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: if i put into my browser the proxy settings to be <squidip>:80... i know it works...
<antoranz> as a matter of fact, X didn't want to start
<outbackwifi> vikku: is that still around??
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: but if i dont put it in my browser, it doesnt
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: thats not correct
<dr_willis> nnull,  i think i have in the past.. but not tried it lately
<antoranz> I had to manually edit xorg.conf to set vesa as the driver
<Tim1_> can ubunto be client in ms network ....using samba......windows workstations can be clients in ubuntu running samba
<danbh_intrepid> !intrepid > antoranz
<ubottu> antoranz, please see my private message
<quaal> dr_willis, i've tried replacing my xorg.conf with about 5 different backups. after following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#Undetected%20Monitor%20Specs which was recommended here. after i did that it popped up a configuration window after restarting X telling me it was running in minimal resolution mode of which it is still stuck in now 800x600 after trying to restore my xorg.conf several times from
<quaal> several backups. it is apparent that xorg.conf does not control the screen resolutions available in the screen resolution dialog box in gnome.
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: you should be going to squid on some other port
<dr_willis> Tim1_,  Linux machines can access windows 'shares'  yes...
<mark1> Gkrellm is underrated :)
<nnull> dr_willis¬ yea i think its broken and knowone fixed it ;<
<antoranz> ubottu: thanks. :-)
<DigitalFiz> booted intrepid last night still doesnt support my capture card :(
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks. :-)
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: it does.. it redirects 80 to 3128.. which should prove that the redirect does work
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: port 80 --> port 3128 --> internet
<Tim1_> dr willis: i have a ms network ...i want to attached ubuntu as a client there to access the internet
<AgentScorpion> Hello, I am having problems with firefox. Everytime I open it, the notification area pops up with: Firefox-3.0 restart required, and the top of the window hides under the Gnome Panel.
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: your iptables isnt doing that
<perlsyntax> How do i do raw socket programming in unbuntu?
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: what is then?
<Tim1_> it has to join the windows network group before it can access the internet
<perlsyntax> ?
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: setup ICS on Windows machine and set it as default gateway for linux machine
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: do an iptables -F and then do the same thing again
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: if it works then you know it isnt iptables
<Tim1_> ali which windows machine........it is a peer to peer network
<passive> Have anyone tried BearShare 6.2 on ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> Tim1_,  thats not related to 'samba' thats internet connection shareing (ICS) feature of windows, or use a proxy.
<Tim1_> dsl rounter is gateway to the interent
<quaal> does anyone else know what controls the screen resolutions available in the screen resolution dialog box
<Tim1_> internet
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: if dsl router is gateway, you dont need the Windoze machine in the middle
<vikku> outbackwifi: :) yes it is
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: is linux machine connectted to dsl router?
<outbackwifi> vikku: wow
<Tim1_> dsl---------->network hub----------> win workstations: ali
<vikku> outbackwifi: its a issue with NFS lock
<Tim1_> yes outback
<vikku> outbackwifi: one of the process not releasing the lock
<Tim1_> dsl is connected to hub though
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: why do you need to go thro windows machine
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: where is the linux machine? if it is connected to hub, no need to mess with windows machine
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: just specify the dsl router as the gateway in the linux machine and you're through
<KillGut1> I did .configure and make on a source... now what
<Tim1_> one dsl rounter supplying many connections to the win workstations through the network hub
<KillGut1> it doesn't show installed and stuff
<Killer--Tux> error while trying to install  libncurses5
<AgentScorpion> KillGut1: typically make all
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: i did the iptables -F and have proxy in FF set to <squidip>:80 and its taking forever to try to load a site.. i tkink its gonna timeout
<outbackwifi> vikku: and..
<Ali_ix> KillGut1: read the readme or INSTALL file
<Tim1_> ubunto is connected to the hub: ali
<vikku> outbackwifi: it seems to be a kernel issue though, but still if we could find out the process comitting it and to kill it if possible
<Ali_ix> KillGut1: you may need 'sudo make install' it!
<Tim1_> ubuntu is connected to the hub
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: then its going through iptables :P
<danopia> how would i convert from ogg to mp3
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: isnt that what i said?
<outbackwifi> vikku: ps -fe
<vikku> outbackwifi: the process doesnt show that way
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: yes you did and now the next thing for you to find out is whether squid is accepting the connections
<jim_p> what is the krita equivalent in gnome?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Have you done the things in that blog? In particular, did you ever try to configure that alsaconf file?
<KillGut1> is there ANY linxu virus? :D
<Tim1_> if i am directly connected to the dsl router i usually run ...sudo pppoeconf ....it works fine
<tharmor> anyone know if it's possible to run 2 X sessions with 3 monitors?
<KillGut1> or can get hacked by getting the root password?
<danopia> KillGut1, there have been 2 or 3
<tharmor> ie:  twinview on the dual head card and another session off a single card.
<FFEMTcJ> when iptables is intact.. if i manually put <squidip>:port in FF.. the access.log showed the sites that i go to.
<perlsyntax> How do i program in root on unbuntu?
<Tim1_> do i just plug into the nework hub......
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: so i'd say it is accepting connections
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: then the router isnt configured as such it is configured as a transparent bridge
<vikku> outbackwifi: its basiclally a situation that porcess died for whatsoever reason (like NFS Client crash) but didnt release the lock
<perlsyntax> like in raw sockets programming?
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: just setup static ip address on ubuntu and enter dsl-router's ip as default GW (if it is not providing DHCP for automatic ip assing)
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: did you enable transparent proxy in squid?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Tim1_> router is setup for dhcp.....
<KillGut1> I just did sudo make all and NOTHING
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-setup-transparent-proxy-squid-howto.html
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i34.tinypic.com/161xi0m.png
<mark1> There should be a room for lovers of non standard Ubuntu
<outbackwifi> vikku: cant you locate the lock file and delete it?
<Tim1_> if my dsl is setup for dhcp.....do i have to enter dsl ip address in my ubuntu box
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: up.. already tried that. that one is for versions prior to 2.6.. after 2.6 is uses different stuff
<vikku> outbackwifi: you mean the file thats locked ?
<DigitalFiz> MXIIA, really shouldnt post things with ftp logins lol
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: you need to check what your route -n says
<MXIIA> yea, lol... w/e not an important account ;P
<EvilDaemon> !lol | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: although i now can't ssh to my server
<Tim1_> ok outback
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/Transparent_Caching/Proxy has a section on beyond 2.6
<quaal> does anyone else know what controls the screen resolutions available in the screen resolution dialog box
<KillGut1> I just did SUDO MAKE ALL and nothing happened
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: why?
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: and ive spent 2 days playing with that one. :-)
<outbackwifi> !repeat KillGut1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat killgut1
<KillGut1> why isn't wine being installed?! :(
<outbackwifi> !repeat |KillGut1
<ubottu> KillGut1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: don't know... it just wont connect.. after the iptables -F
<quaal> !repeat outbackwifi
<vikku> outbackwifi: you mean the deleting the file thats locked ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i34.tinypic.com/161xi0m.png
<bobertdos> quaal: xorg.conf does
<quaal> !repeat |outbackwifi
<ubottu> outbackwifi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<outbackwifi> quaal: thanks, im not asking any questions at all :P
<KillGut1> um... laughing out loud :D (to not say lol)
<quaal> oh, right.
<bobrock> bind9 start up error
<quaal> i guess someone needs to write a new one for !repeat repeats
<Ali_ix> quaal: don't play with that, it might get angry :)
<bobrock> what is easier then bind
<outbackwifi> big bro is watching
<FFEMTcJ> outbackwifi: now im back into the ssh
<outbackwifi> FFEMTcJ: unless i login into the system, i cant say much
<quaal> could someone please tell me how to un-dong my 800x600 screen resolution that this ubuntu guide has perma-changed even after i've restored from several different xorg.conf backups
<bobrock> bind help anyone
<Tim1_> ali: if dsl router box is setup for dhcp....do i need to setup anyhting on ubuntu box
<KillGut1> so anyone has a clue on how to compile a source? PM me please :) (will give cookies!)
<paul68> Hi I'm using simple backup and the weird thing is that I get incomplete backups instead of complete what an I doing wrong here
<paul68> am
<bobrock> dns server help
<bobrock> can;t start bind9
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i34.tinypic.com/161xi0m.png
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: what did your route -n say?
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: not usually, just set plug the cable and set interface in ubuntu network manager to roaming mode or DHCP and check if it works.
<bobrock> what is easier to setup bind9 any alternative
<WDC> I am gettting: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<bobrock> help
<WDC> WHen runing synatpic. help?
<Tim1_> ok
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png
<lycoste> how do I change the applets in the top right panel. (notification area??)
<bobrock> bind9 errors
<Tim1_> i wil run route :outback
<Tim1_> ok : ali
<outbackwifi> Tim1_: tx
<Ali_ix> !repeat | MXIIA
<ubottu> MXIIA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bobrock> exit
<KillGut1> ah nevermind found an older installation of WINE!
<Tim1_> my ubuntu box is working great
<Tim1_> on 6 gig hdrive i gig memory
<mib_fo4j0i> why won't ubuntu burn an image to a disk?
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: just set your window manager back to metacity from compiz
<MXIIA> how?
<paul68> Hi I'm using simple backup and the weird thing is that I get incomplete backups instead of complete what am I doing wrong here
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: beryl-manager
<PoisonArrow> how do I chmod a directoy?
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: or ccsm
<Ali_ix> paul68: do you know what incremental/differential and full backup means? those might be incremental backups
<jmichelsen_> I am trying to get a capture card to work. it it a hauppauge wintv tuner. lsmod shows it is using a driver, lspci shows it there, /dev/video0 is present, is there anything else I can do to test its installation? me-tv says no card
<roger> treme.com
<paul68> ali how can I verify this?
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: System-preferences-appearance-> visual effects to none
<MXIIA> They are disabled already.
<Astral_Projectio> can i reinstall hardy but keep current modules, kernel, and other stuff?
<Ali_ix> paul68: it is a tar file isn't it, just extract one or user tar -tvf FILENAME.tar in terminal to see contents
<Ali_ix> paul68: and check again your backup configs
<Ali_ix> Astral_Projectio: no, you can keep user settings (/home/user dir) and you can svae installed packages list
<Ali_ix> !clone | Astral_Projectio
<ubottu> Astral_Projectio: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I am running kubuntu 8.04 with compiz fusion and a intel chipset. I have the compiz taskbar program installed. When I log on, the fusion icon is gone and I dont have compiz running (its back to the kde manager). Any idea how to fix this?
<outbackwifi> MXIIA: why are you tinkering around with emerald?
<paul68> yes it is, but how can I check that I selected incremental instead of full
<MXIIA> Accidentally installed Mac4Lin
<outbackwifi> so uninstall it
<Ali_ix> paul68: incremental backup is files that changes since full backups, there is no automatic ways to check that
<MXIIA> I tried
<MXIIA> couldn't find package
<jmichelsen_> I am trying to get a capture card to work. it it a hauppauge wintv tuner. lsmod shows it is using a driver, lspci shows it there, /dev/video0 is present, is there anything else I can do to test its installation? me-tv says no card
<bsquidwrd2> why won't ubuntu burn an image to a disc?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I am running kubuntu 8.04 with compiz fusion and a intel chipset. I have the compiz taskbar program installed. When I log on, the fusion icon is gone and I dont have compiz running (its back to the kde manager). Any idea how to fix this?
<afief> bsquidwrd2, usually it does(for iso images at least)
<Chris_Foster> bsquidwrd2: are you burning it as a iso?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: what is the problem? it generaly should!
<bsquidwrd2> oh yeah it is an .iso but it still won't burn it
<Samuel-NotAFK> If I install two packages after the installation but before I reboot, will they be installed when I boot into my new system?
<paul68> ali ok but is there a way to check if I set the incremental by mistake? I have selected a full backup each 7 days but don't know how simple backup reacts if you launch a job in between
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: what is teh size of iso file?
<nick761> What happened to that "new ubuntu theme" that was supposed to be in 8.10?
<bsquidwrd2> 557.6 MB (584722432 bytes)
<Samuel-NotAFK> Who cares? Apply your own theme.
<Chris_Foster> nick761: isn't the latest version only 8.04?
<nick761> I mean that will come in 8.10
<nick761> I just tried the beta
<Samuel-NotAFK> 8.10 isn't even released yet so things can change
<Chris_Foster> nick761: I see
<nick761> But there was a UI Freeze I think
<nick761> But I heard talks about a new theme
<MrKennie> I don't think much is changing in 8.10 theme wise
<Chris_Foster> I hate the ubuntu theme, I think its ugly
<Samuel-NotAFK> Me too
<Chris_Foster> I perfer kubuntu
<Samuel-NotAFK> I use my own themes.
<Chris_Foster> but nobody talks on kubuntu channel, so im here :)
<Heston> whats the meta package that has all the libraries needed to compile c/c++ apps?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone do any programmin in raw sockets?
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: it is 557.6 MB (584722432 bytes)
<Ali_ix> Chris_Foster: so you hate gnome and like KDE :)
 * Samuel-NotAFK LOVES qtcurve
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: may be it is corrupted or you have problems with optical drive
<paul68> ali did you see my last question
<clayg> how do i access my trashcan through the command line?
<Chris_Foster> Ali_ix: No, I dont hate gnome, I just dont like the ubuntu gnome theme. gnome is easy to use and looks pretty good when well configured
<Ali_ix> paul68: no, you should quote my name fully, so i will get a notice
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: i downloaded it from the ubuntu website. it is the server edition
<MrKennie> clayg: what do you want to do exactly?
<Chris_Foster> Ali_ix: I perfer kde, but it also has alot of bugs
<Astral_Projectio> Ali_ix, i screwed upgrading to intrepid and i want to go back.. only solution is with selecting packages and restoring it & formating / ?
<clayg> i tried from my /home/Desktop    cd .Trash but i guess that is not it's real location
<tomahto> hey everyone - I was using Kubuntu hardy, and installed gnome with a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. I've been very happy with gnome for awhile now and would like to uninstall kde (I have kde 3 AND 4 installed...) - how can i uninstall kde the RIGHT way??
<gyz1893> hai
<Ali_ix> Chris_Foster: cool, i was worrying about a you :)
<Chris_Foster> Ali_ix: Lol
<quaal> well look at that
<quaal> a reboot worked
<quaal> just like windows
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: i downloaded it from the ubuntu website. it is the server edition
<uli> clayg try ~/.Trash
<Ali_ix> Astral_Projectio: yes, but there is no 'screwed up' in linux! you can always fix it
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png
<Astral_Projectio> apparently i cant
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I am running kubuntu 8.04 with compiz fusion and a intel chipset. I have the compiz taskbar program installed. When I log on, the fusion icon is gone and I dont have compiz running (its back to the kde manager). Any idea how to fix this?
<Astral_Projectio> tried everything :|
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: yeah i heard that, can you burn any *other* iso images now?
<clayg> uli,  did not work
<paul68> 'Ali_ix' is there a way that I can see if I set the backup by accident? I have set a full backup each 7 days. how does simple backup react if you launch it on the 2nd day after
<jacronis1232> clayg: It's under ~/.local/share/Trash/
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: i have not tried
<clayg> jacronis1232, thank you
<Ali_ix> paul68: just check the simple backup configuration gui, you can take and image and paste the link so we can see the configurations
<jf812> hi
<bsquidwrd2> is there a way to set this up in pigeon?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: so try it :)
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: with wht img?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: another image, but please, not Win XP iso image :D
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: ok. i will search for one unless you have one in mind
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: find a light live cd like slax (120-130MB) and try that
<dave__> whats the command to check out the channel list?
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: ok
<jf812> xubuntu
<astro> hi everyone. ive never been on #ubuntu before so if i'm breaking any rules just let me know and ill be sure to comply.
<tomahto> I went from Kubuntu (with kde3 and 4 installed) and installed gnome - now I want to do pure gnome, how do I uninstall kde (both) without screwing up everything else?
<dave__> youre not allowed to introduce yourself
<dave__> !!
<theneb> astro: You've just broke the first rule of #ubuntu, Do not talk about #ubuntu
<Ali_ix> dave__: message chanserv
<Tim1_> how do i see the hard drive space
<astro> i was wondering how i would go about recompiling hardy from 32 bit to 64
<theneb> Tim1_: from cli df -h
<bsquidwrd2> is there a way to set this up in pigeon?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: setup what?
<uli> tomahto: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<hardcore> does anyone know where i can find more plugins for compiz? does anyone know how come the cube caps don't work when i got a cube anymore, i have to change to the sphere while in beta
<luminerd> Ok so I have a bunch of identical machines I made a partimage backup I'm trying to clone it to all of them.  Now, the first one saw this external hard drive, and mounted it just fine. The second (identical) machine does not see the drive, what should I do?
<hardcore> i mean since beta
<Tim1_> theneb: do i run it in terminal
<theneb> df -h
<tomahto> uli will that remove both kde3 and kde4?
<theneb> type that in
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: this chat room
<w_nicram> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<astro> can anyone tell me how to recompile x86 to x64 in hardy?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: so you mean pidgin by 'pigeon'? yes you can
<Tim1_> theneb thanks
<uli> tomahto, yes
<hardcore> astro, whacha need 64 for?
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: yes. How?
<hardcore> anyone else using 8.10 beta?
<tomahto> uli: great - thanks for your help
<astro> hardcore, id like to see if certain programs such as console emulators will work better with 64 bit
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: from accounts > manage accounts setup an IRC acount with freenoce server specs
<nichlas> hi all, i have a problem. I have reinstalled ubuntu a couple of times. i had ubuntu earlier, but now whenever i finish the install i get a grub "error 15". is there any way i can clean the #$% boot record before i do yet another install?
<Ali_ix> hardcore: try #ubuntu+1
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: thank you
<jacobu> Does anyone here have experience with the (albeit unofficial) Dust theme?  For some reason the control colors don't show up as in the screenshots and I'm not sure why.
<Vinconzo> hi
<w_nicram> If anyone needs to know how to get Flash player 9 on 64bit ubuntu... msg me
<Smert> hello blin... how to ustanovit' Compiz on Ubuntu
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: what is the server? irc.freenode.com?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: yes
<astro> can anyone point me to a place where i could find more info on recompiling my kernal to 64 bit? my google skills arent up to par for this one
<Smert> not mogy found...
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: how are you connected now? which client?
<hardcore> astro, you mean such as snes and playstation emulators?
<f|uke> <-noob. Is there a simple way to NAT (share) my wifi to other local devices connected via ethernet?
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: what do you mean?
<astro> playstation 2 to be exact. its supposed to be much better in 64
<Geoffrey2> from the users standpoint, are Empathy and Pidgin pretty much the same?
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: forget it :}
<hardcore> is it possible to install ubuntu onto my xbox 360?
<Smert> áëèí...
<astro> hardcore: no it is not
<hardcore> i think it'd be cool to have compiz in the games and menus
<f|uke> haa. You can run linux on the old xbox, but not the 360
<Ali_ix> f|uke: hardcore: there is some way, google it
<tinker> Hi.  I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.  I had to replace a dead ethernet card today.  I have internet connectivity.   I don't have sound for things coming through the internet like youtube.  I do have sound for multimedia files on my hard drive.  I checked my volume settings, nothing is muted according to the volume applet.  Any ideas what I could try?  Thanks in advance
<Vinconzo> hardcore: you can install it on a PS3, though
<astro> no one has gotten homebrew working on 360 yet. not even linux
<f|uke> If its possible to do it on the 360, its totally not worth it
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: i got it on pidgeon
<amanulla> in order to update my ubutnu what cmd shall inedd to type?
<NukkaG> ubuntu is an ancient African word that means "I can't configure Slackware"
<Smert> vsem goodbay!
<Ali_ix> bsquidwrd2: cool
<bsquidwrd2> yeah
<samueldskbr> please I need help with ubuntu!
<Ali_ix> amanulla: dist upgrade or simple update?
<quaal> why does this flood my terminal whenever i have a certain samba share mounted http://pastebin.ca/1219156
<maniheer> !ask | samueldskbr
<ubottu> samueldskbr: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<samueldskbr> !ask
<Ali_ix> !joke | NukkaG
<ubottu> NukkaG: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<f|uke> there was some 360 dash that had an exploitable vulnerability, but downgrading requires a lot of work due to MS burning efuses, and finding support once you've done that would be impossible
<hardcore> i'm seeing all kinds of youtube videos with linux running on the 360
<Irishmanluke> Can you sudo in crontabs?
<maniheer> samueldskbr, wats ur question?
<Ali_ix> Irishmanluke: no need usually, you can add cronjobs as root
<samueldskbr> My Firefox doesnt startup and I can unistall or Install anything !!! I always get the erroe (newline missing in firefox-gnome-support(
<amanulla> Ali_ix:what difference between dist upgrade or simple update?
<tinker> I replaced my ethernet card.  Now I don't get sound except for multimedia files on my hard drive.  What can I do about it?
<paul68> ali_ix http://pv-global-it.com/brol/backupsettings.odt
<elexodus> Not quite Ubuntu related, but I'm setting up my Abit IX38, and get a two-tone siren "generally caused by overheating or out of specification voltages". Anybody wanna try and help me out? Thanks.
<astro> hardcore: try reading the comments on those videos. people usually share how to do things. but i really dont think you can
<Irishmanluke> I'm having trouble with root crontab
<Ali_ix> amanulla: one upgrade tyo new release and one upgrad eupdate package sin this current release
<pacyang> tinker : do you use flash ?
<bsquidwrd2> Ali_ix: i am still downloading the slax. i will try it and let you know later if it workd
<tinker> pacyang, I think so
<Ali_ix> paul68: odt? :/
<w_nicram> anybody had trouble with dual Ethernet after removing network-manager?
<homy> Hi. Can I download a package and all necessary dependencies within windows easily, so that I can then install them on ubuntu 8.04 standard desktop installation that doesn't have internet?
<paul68> openoffice doc
<amanulla> Ali_ix: upgrad eupdate package sin this current release
<homy> In my case, it is compiz-config-settings-manager.
<Irishmanluke> I can run commands with my crontab but not with root crontab
<w_nicram> I can only get Internet access with one eth device configured
<hardcore> i probably have to modify some hardware, which i'd rather not do
<Ali_ix> amanulla: there is a gui called update-manager in administration menu
<jim_p> what is the krita equivalent in gnome?
<jmichelsen_> I am trying to get a capture card to work. it it a hauppauge wintv tuner. lsmod shows it is using a driver, lspci shows it there, /dev/video0 is present, is there anything else I can do to test its installation? me-tv says no card
<Irishmanluke> I can edit the crontab but the commands don't run
<Geoffrey2> has anyone here tried installing the new Empathy IM version on Hardy Heron?
 * Ali_ix is really shorthanded here :(
<EvilDaemon> homy: no
<amanulla> this one
<amanulla> sudo apt-get update
<amanulla> is im corrct?
<amanulla> yes
<amanulla> i got it
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro> can anyone tell me how id go about remotely installing x64 from a fresh format?
 * EvilDaemon will try help, Ali_ix
<homy> EvilDaemon: can you tell me which dependencies I need to download from packages.ubuntu.org and which are already installed by default (compiz-config-settings-manager
<Flannel> amanulla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maniheer> samueldskbr, looks like a broken system
<Ali_ix> amanulla: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade do the same thing as GUI do
<techsupport> how can i know what the NETBIOS name is ?
<Flannel> amanulla: just the update won't do it.
<pacyang> tinker > i don't think that this problem is relative with the change of ethernet card. it's strange
<Kajover> hey.. short question.. will the new dusttheme come with ubuntu 8.10 (or is it already in use in the current beta). And where can I get this wallpaper? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=dust-0917-screenshot.jpg
<paul68> ali if you prefer png let me know ok
<samueldskbr> How can I fix a broken system Maniheer ? Ant ideia ?
<Geoffrey2> hardcore, it's a good bet you'd need to modify the xbox, which would both terminate any warranty on the product, and probably bar you from using any of it's online services....
<EvilDaemon> homy: Try looking around in here. http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<amanulla> whats difference between  update and upgrade?
<Ali_ix> techsupport: old stuff, it might be usally hostname (afaik)
<maniheer> samueldskbr, try sudo apt-get remove firefox-gnome-support
<homy> EvilDaemon: yeah, but I don't know which packages are included by default.
<Jay> i cant watch youtube videos, ive installed everything :(
<Flannel> amanulla: update gets the new package lists (so you know whats available), upgrade and dist-upgrade actually download/install the stuff
<danbh_intrepid> Jay whats the problem exactly?
<astro> can anyone tell me how to recompile my kernal from x84 to x64 in hardy?
<EvilDaemon> amanulla: Update does lists, upgrade for packages
<paul68> "Ali_ix" do you prefer png instead of openoffice?
<tinker> Okay, I am giving up for today.  Fixed a handful of problems, I am fried.
<Irishmanluke> a line from my root crontab: 0 11 * * *   init 0
<amanulla> using linux terminal can i completely format hard disk even with mbr(boot loader)?
<samueldskbr> Amanulle Update means going to the date version, and Grade going to the newr version, if by any means the actual date version is a down version, an update would downversion,, a upgrade would always change toa  new version, (new grade)
<tinker> Thanks anyway
<Irishmanluke> why wont't it run?
<administrator> asdf aasdf 萨；到了解放阿所；了解地方
<administrator> ；阿计算到了；飞机阿fwljekf
<administrator> ；所来得及发阿；了看见人哦巍峨
<amanulla> i mean ubuntu terminal
<FloodBot2> administrator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tinker> bye
<EvilDaemon> homy:It's okay, it'll tell you if it's installed by default
<Jay> ive installed flash, and all those things to watch flash, ive turned out those flash blockers, but when i access youtube and other web with flash, they dont appear....
<Ali_ix> paul68: ok, read teh line about ful backup carefully, it says take full backup *atleast* once X days
<c_korn> hello
<w_nicram> Jay: 32 or 64bit/
<EvilDaemon> Jay: Sun Java 6, and Flash Plugin for mozilla?
<Kajover> no idea guys?
<DefunctProcess> is there a way to tile windows on the dekstop?
<Ali_ix> paul68: so it is taking incremental backups in 6 days and a full backup in 7th day
<homy> EvilDaemon: ok, so "compizconfig-settings-manager" isn't installed by default.
<maniheer> samueldskbr, so wat happened?
<c_korn> I have the problem that my /etc/rc.local is not run at startup
<homy> Are it's dependencies?
<outbackwifi> c_korn: how do you know that?
<EvilDaemon> homy: nope, you need the package.
<paul68> ali ok I understand
<samueldskbr> Manihher I tryed but I got the same freaking error >> `firefox-gnome-support' is missing final newline
<Ali_ix> Irishmanluke: what is that? :/
<Geoffrey2> ok....8.04 on a Dell Inspiron 6000, I'm getting insanely large text in the login screen, it's been this way since 8.04 first came out...anyone know if any kind of fix exists for this as of yet?
<Jay> i think it is 32... whre do i see this in ubuntu
<Jay> let me see fire fox
<c_korn> outbackwifi: I have "amixer set Master 90%  mute" in it but my sound is not mute
<danbh_intrepid> samueldskbr: can you pastebin the whole error message?
<homy> EvilDaemon: but do I also need its dependencies?
<Irishmanluke> the line from my root crontab? 0 11 * * *   init 0
<danbh_intrepid> Jay: paste  uname -a
<paul68> thanks for clearing this out, is there a nice cheat list for the terminal which is quit complete?
<astro> does the alternate install cd include both x84 and x64?
<amanulla> i messed with my boot loader so i cant load xp i want to completely empty my hdd
<c_korn> also ifdown wlan0 but my wlan0 is still up
<Kajover> hey.. short question.. will the new dusttheme come with ubuntu 8.10 (or is it already in use in the current beta). And where can I get this wallpaper? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=dust-0917-screenshot.jpg
<EvilDaemon> Jay: Run in a terminal.  cat /etc/cpuinfo
<w_nicram> Jay: in firefox's address bar type in: about:plugins
<nxmehta> how do i set the allowed number of login tries and the timeout length?
<hanoi> hi :-D
<w_nicram> Jay: see if you have Shockwave Flash.... and what version if found
<Flannel> Irishmanluke: What are you trying to accomplish?
<EvilDaemon> homy: just get the main package you need. If it wants more, then get it whatever it wants. Pretty much,baby it.
<w_nicram> hanoi: HI
<maniheer> samueldskbr, u dont have something called lifearea installed, do you?
<amanulla> can i skip a running upgrade?
<hanoi> i need help to download the photo shop
<maniheer> ^^
<DefunctProcess> is there a way to tile windows on the desktop?
<Ali_ix> paul68: you can set the time to daily and full backup times to "1" so it will take a full backup every day (i hope)
<homy> EvilDaemon: the problem is, I don't have Internet on my ubuntu machine, so I have to download them from windows and then copy them on a usb stick.
<Jay> doing... wait a sec
<outbackwifi> c_korn: that might be getting overridden by gnome
<Irishmanluke> Flannel: the end goal is setting up my sister's machine to turn of at 23:00 everyday
<FaUcHeUrR> WaaW
<FaUcHeUrR> Xd
<Flannel> amanulla: Sure.  No ones going to force you to upgrade.  It might not always be the best idea.
<hanoi> how i can download the photo shop
<EvilDaemon> amanulla: Cancel it? In the terminal it's Controll+C
<Ali_ix> amanulla: it is better not to if it is in midle of installing poackages
<paul68> ok ali
<FaUcHeUrR> 1404 personnes :o
<samueldskbr> Maniheer NO I dont ...
<maniheer> hanoi, ur going to have to use GIMP
<amanulla> Ali_ix:ohh its in middle now
<amanulla> cant i>'
<hanoi> its not the same :S
<Jay> Shockwave Flash 8.0 r99. Gnash 0.8.2, the GNU Flash Player
<Jay> active
<Irishmanluke> maniheer: no photoshop with wine?
<bobrock> bind dns servder setup
<Ali_ix> amanulla: did you run dist-upgrad eor just upgrade?
<bobrock> what is easir then bind
<danbh_intrepid> Jay: try undoing everything you did
<maniheer> Irishmanluke, i hate wine, u can tell him
<Jay> ive already done that man...
<maniheer> !wine | hanoi
<ubottu> hanoi: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<EvilDaemon> homy: so your sneakernetting it? Oh boy, your in for work. :p    Yeah, downoad the compizwhatever.DEB and copy it. Google the dependancies, and find out if it NEEDS it or not.
<Flannel> Irishmanluke: don't use init, use shutdown.  /usr/sbin/shutdown -h now (or whatever time offset you wanted to give)
<c_korn> outbackwifi: but it did not do that before. I run a apt-get purge -y libasound2 by accident and it already started to purge something. I pressed ctrl+c immediately, but I think some packages are gone. since then I have this issue
<bobrock> any bind issues
<yowshi> anyone know an arcxhives list online or something to that effect of decent open source software that works on both linux and windows?
<samueldskbr> The problem is I dont have any ubuntu dvd here with me! And I need web broser to work right now!,,  And any kind of remove/install pachage action I always get the same erros >> firefox-gnome-support missing newline
<homy> EvilDaemon: so it is really complicated?
<danbh_intrepid> Jay: and then I'll give you a better way to setup flash
<Irishmanluke> Flannel: I've tried shutdown also but without the full path
<Ali_ix> amanulla: you can FREEZE the upgrade proccess in terminal by pressing ctrl+z
<yowshi> looking to intro a friend to the world of linux and open source
<Jay> so
<amanulla> Ali_ix:just sudo apt-get upgrade
<amanulla> i messed with my boot loader so i cant load xp i want to completely empty my hdd
<amanulla> how can i
<amanulla> plss hlp
<FloodBot2> amanulla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amanulla> i need xp to all my work
<EvilDaemon> EvilDaemon: In other words, your better off googleing how to fix your ethernet. Then it'll be easier
<Jay> i uninstal, plugins or the flash and java ive installed in the system?
<Ali_ix> !enter | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> amanulla: Do you have an XP disk?
<EvilDaemon> oh whoops. the last one was for homy
<samueldskbr> I cant even browse the web for help
<homy> EvilDaemon: I can't fix ethernet since the computer is in a room without ethernet or wlan.
<Flannel> samueldskbr: use w3m, it's installed.
<jlong> what's the path for vlcplayer?
<paul68> Ali another question is there to your knowledge a good cheat sheet for the terminal?
<Flannel> jlong: type "which vlcplayer"
<AL|EN> hello ,newbie help please:  I messed up my ubuntu 8 with pango cairo atk gtk while trying to install the latest versions of these, now I have all squares instead readable text everywher :(
<samueldskbr> Flannell not in the internet folder... Is there any toher browser here ??
<amanulla> FlannelL:yes while im trying to install it set up will continue till 99.9%and system will power off
<f|uke> Can anyone tell me how to share my wifi connection locally via NAT and DHCP?
<Flannel> samueldskbr: What?  not in the internet folder?  go to a terminal, and do "w3m"
<Ali_ix> paul68: just google bash tutorial, there is bunch of nice tutorials and cheat sheets around
<amanulla> Flannel:some one said a virus may hv messed with it
<uli> jlong: /usr/bin/vlc  ..?
<paul68> ok thanks
<amanulla> so u need to    delete ur mbr
<casp3> can anybody help me to uninstall a program that i installed manually via python? its not in dpkg :(
<Flannel> amanulla: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu.  The stuff that's already on the harddrive will have no effect on the installer.
<maniheer> samueldskbr, sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/info/ /var/lib/dpkg/info_moved
<Ali_ix> f|uke: you can try firestarter
<Ali_ix> !ics | f|uke
<ubottu> f|uke: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<maniheer> mkdir /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<IntuitiveNipple> AL|EN: use apt-get with the --reinstall option and pin the package versions you want to reinstall (the ubuntu repo versions) using the form <package-name>=version-string (which you can find on packages.ubuntu.com)
<jacronis1232> samueldskbr: w3m is a text based webrowser it has no gui you just launch it from a terminal by typing w3m websitehere
<danbh_intrepid> Jay: btw, if you don't use my full name, Im going to miss your comments.  This channel is too busy
<amanulla> Flannel:i installed ubuntu on the same system
<AL|EN> IntuitiveNipple: immediately on the way, thanx !
<danbh_intrepid> !tab > Jay
<ubottu> Jay, please see my private message
<amanulla> Flannel:but why cant i install xp?
<amanulla> Flannel:i installed ubuntu on the same system
<EvilDaemon> homy: Ah. Well, here's an example. ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/mail/archivemail ) It shows you the packages it depends on. Go get them, and download them too. Except not those, ou need to find the page for 'compiz settings manager' or whatever your are trying to locate. It's going to take a bit of work, mostly just waiting for the packages to download.
<amanulla> install inthe sense cant load
<amanulla> i mean
<Flannel> amanulla: I have no idea.  Try again.  It's a problem with your XP disk, or your system and the XP disk, or whatever.  Nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<Ali_ix> !dualboot | amanulla
<ubottu> amanulla: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<amanulla> ok
<amanulla> byee
<Jay> !tab > danbh_interpid
<homy> EvilDaemon: my problem is, how do I find out whether the package is installed by default on ubuntu?
<Jay> lol
<samueldskbr> thanks flannel thats a brwoser..
<maniheer> samueldskbr, did u read my commands?
<w_nicram> Jay: so how you doing with that flash?
<Jay> maaan
<samueldskbr> maniheer  nothing heappens with that command...
<Jay> ive installed uninstalled and keeps the same
<maniheer> then try sudo apt-get remove firefox-gnome-support
<Jay> it doesnt run youtube...
<EvilDaemon> homy: If it's already installed on Ubuntu when you try to install it, it will tell you that it is, and you may delete your downloaded copy
<w_nicram> Jay: install flashplugin-nonfree, then go to adobe.com and download flash 9
<homy> EvilDaemon: so I have to download everything?
<f|uke> Thank you, Ali_ix and ubottu
<aktas> how can i setup a usb modem on ubuntu??
<w_nicram> Jay: then you will need to replace the flash plugin installed by apt with the one from adobe
<Jay> i think ive already done this
<Jay> yes
<homy> EvilDaemon: is there a windows program that allows me to downlao all that without clicking on every link manually
<EvilDaemon> f|uke: Ubottu is a bot, not an actual person.
<manb> i have a not working microphone. i have a hp nx6325 notebook, running a 2.6.24 kernel. see http://pastebin.com/m7f37a45a for lspci. can someone help?
<Jay> so ill uninstall everything
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: EvilDaemon: to determine the dependencies it's easier to do "apt-cache depends <package>
<maniheer> samueldskbr, well
<Jay> wait a sec
<w_nicram> Jay: apt-get installs flash 10 which a lot of web sites do not recognize yet
<Ali_ix> aktas: highly depends on your modem, google you modem model with ubuntu keyword
<samueldskbr> Manihher  remove firefox-gnome,, gives me that same error;;;.... "missing newline" ,,,
<Jay> wait a sec
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: I don't have internet on my ubuntu pc, I only have internet on windows.
<aktas> eagle-chipset
<homy> How can I install compizconfigsettingsmanager on ubuntu like that?
<EvilDaemon> homy.... no. You better listen to IntuitiveNipple, I didn't even know of that command. He'll probably explain it better than I will.
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: Could you run Ubuntu in a VM on Windows?
<aktas> i used pppoe on pardus distro
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: not really
<Antaga> id like to know i got a Gigabyte EX38-DQ6 Mother Board, is it of for upgrading to 8.10 beta (network?) its a Realtek 8111C chip
<aktas> but i cant use it on ubnuntu
<w_nicram> Jay: it's easier to communicate if you prefix you message with the nick of the person you want to msg
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: How about booting to the Live CD?
<w_nicram> Jay: on a busy channel your message can get easily get lost
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: yes. But I don't want compizconfig-settings manager installed on live cd, but on my ubuntu pc
<aktas> Ali_ix: i have eagle-chipset  usb modem and i used pppoe on other distros
<maek> is there somewhere I can install ndis from pkgs?
<Ali_ix> aktas: if you used it with another linxu distro before, there is a good chance that it would work under ubuntu too.
<Jay> how do i do that, srry im a noob
<danbh_intrepid> maek: its on the cd
<lanoxx> what do i have to install for lftp to use ssl? openssl is installed but it doesnt work
<aktas> ubuntu has it installed alread ybut
<aktas> it uses eth
<Vinconzo> hi
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: is there some windows program like "download all .deb needed to install package xy"? Then I could copy them on a usb drive and to ubuntu pc
<EvilDaemon> IntuitiveNipple: His computer doesn't have internet, he's sneakernetting it on a usb.
<aktas> but i must use nas0
<w_nicram> Jay: start typing the nick of the person you intend to msg and press Tab it will autocomplete the nick for you
<amenado> homy why dont you have an internet access on your linux box?
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: If you had Ubuntu running you can also download all the required packages without installing them using "apt-get --download-only install <package>"
<EvilDaemon> Vincozo: Hey, need something?
<Jay> <w_nicram> lol
<casp3> how to uninstall a python dependent program that is not in dpkg
<w_nicram> Jay: see.... very good
<maek> danbh_intrepid: thanks. I was trying to install ndiswrapper not ndiswrapper-common
<Jay> w_nicram, k
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: Hmmm, sounds like you need someone else to get the list of packages for you
<w_nicram> Jay: and easy to see you msg
<homy> amendo: there is no network connection in the room of that pc, and also no wlan.
<Jay> w_nicram, is it going?
<Ali_ix> aktas: eth, sit or nas, no difference in the way you use it, just try pppo-config and ...
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: what package do you want to install? and what version of Ubuntu is on the other PC?
<w_nicram> Jay: so where are you on with flash.... is what going?
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, that would work. (I can run a live cd on a computer that is in the internet).
<pgreptom> hi!  qucik question.  I'm in a recovery prompt, how to I enable my eth0 so I can download a package and install?
<Flannel> !offline | homy, IntuitiveNipple
<ubottu> homy, IntuitiveNipple: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<danbh_intrepid> maek: you need both ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common
<Jay> w_nicram, man im loving ubuntu
<amenado> homy would it take much for you to bring it to a room that has network connection?
<aktas> thank you Ali_ix
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: compizconfig-settings-manager
<Vinconzo> i have installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a Pentium D computer, witch is dual core. Is there any way to run any app specifically on the other core?
<maniheer> samueldskbr, are you using 7.10?
<AlabamaHit> What is the best torrent client..I know its personall preference...but i need opions..Transmission is not working right...Its not allowing over 730kbs downlaod speed and i know it should be more and i have set the settings i want to try anotehr client and dont know what to try....
<Ali_ix> pgreptom: ifconfig eth0 up
<Jay> w_nicram, im gonna uninstall everything of flash wait a sec
<maek> danbh_intrepid: thanks.
<pgreptom> Ali thanks!
<homy> amendo: no
<samueldskbr> manikeer 8.04
<Ali_ix> pgreptom: aktas: yw :)
<w_nicram> Jay: apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: hang on
<amenado> homy then do it, bring it to the other room so you have network access
<[T]ank> trying to use the places menu option to connect to server... connecting to a windows share and i get an error that says no application regirstered to handle this... I have installed samba and samba-client, shoulnt that cover it?
<aktas> Ali_ix: by the way where are you froım
<maniheer> samueldskbr, and did u edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Irishmanluke> alright the command in my root crontab just won't run
<aktas> from
<homy> amenado: I meant no, I can't do it.
<amenado> homy why not? whats preventing you?
<samueldskbr> maniher  I didnt
<Ali_ix> aktas: not turkey :) i am from Iran, Tehran
<Ali_ix> Irishmanluke: how do you edit root crontab?
<homy> amenado: its quite a fuss unplugging every cable from both monitors and the computers. Its way easier to exchange data by usb drive.
<aktas> ouh cool then greetings from turkey=)
<maniheer> samueldskbr, i'm out of suggestions
<maniheer> soz
<samueldskbr> Is there any kind of command that give me a fresh install ?
<Irishmanluke> Ali_ix: with sudo crontab -u root -e
<theunixgeek> Where can I download all the GNOME 2.24 wallpapers?
<Ali_ix> Irishmanluke: try /etc/crontab file, edit with root privilages
<samueldskbr> that recovers everything ?
 * EvilDaemon takes a break
<Jay> w_nicram, man i think is better i reset the system i dont know, i think a lot of flash softw. are crashin...
<manb> i have a not working microphone. i have a hp nx6325 notebook, running a 2.6.24 kernel. see http://pastebin.com/m7f37a45a for lspci. can someone help?
<w_nicram> Jay: having problems?
<Jay> w_nicram, yah
<amenado> homy umm what good is that computer if no network access?
<maniheer> samueldskbr, u could wait till the 30th and just reinstall instead
<elexodus> How do I mount a USB floppy that I caqn't find?
<amenado> elexodus-> you cant if you can not find it
<Jay> brb
<EvilDaemon> elexodus: You can't!
<Ali_ix> elexodus: first find it! is it under the desk? :)
<homy> you can do a lot without internet. I'm just having the problem with installing compizconfig-settings-manager.
<w_nicram> Jay: ok
<samueldskbr> Ok,, Thanks for the help!!
<samueldskbr> Last question
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: you still there?
<EvilDaemon> elexodus: But you can browse /media and look.
<samueldskbr> any command I should try I recover mode ???
<euxneks> anyone built a thin client set top box running mythbuntu before?
<elexodus> amenado, EvilDaemon, Ali_ix: har har har. I can't find it in /dev/
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: On the Ubuntu PC, can you run this command to see what it *thinks* it needs? "sudo apt-get -d --reinstall install compizconfig-settings-manager" - this will tell you precisely which packages it needs to fetch, as opposed to what it has
<samueldskbr> try in recover mode prompt
<EvilDaemon> elexodus: /media?
<Ali_ix> elexodus: plug it and taile the dmesg, that whould show up somewhere
<Irishmanluke> If I exit in a minute then it worked
<amenado> elexodus-> sudo fdisk -l   is it listed?
<Ali_ix> elexodus: may be not as usual name s under /dev
<elexodus> EvilDaemon: nope. my phantom floppy is not there.
<nichlas> hi all, i have a problem. I have reinstalled ubuntu a couple of times. i had ubuntu earlier, but now whenever i finish the install i get a grub "error 15". is there any way i can clean the #$% boot record before i do yet another install?
<pslboy_kadeem> can someone tell me why i have to reenter the wep password everytime i restart my ubuntu? ... shouldnt it be saved?
<Ali_ix> elexodus: plug and run in terminal: sudp dmesg | tail
<kevin_> can someone help me to figure out why my virtual drive isn't working as it should?
<maniheer> elxodus, if it's a USB floppy, wont it come up as a USB device?
<kevin_> the program that uses the virtual drive isn't detecting the "virtual CD"
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: and then I have to download those package .deb? ok.
<amenado> pslboy_kadeem-> nope, put the entry into your /etc/network/interfaces file
<elexodus> amenado: sdb -
<elexodus> This doesn't look like a partition table
<elexodus> Probably you selected the wrong device.
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> homy: I think you will only need CCSM and python-compizconfig
<amenado> elexodus-> come again? what was the exact command you typed?
<pslboy_kadeem> amenado im sorry im a usual windows user, ubuntu is new. how do i do the entry thing
<homy> IntuitiveNipple: ok, I'll try that first.
<Vinconzo> the Wubi application makes Ubuntu load from a disk image from the ntldr. is it possible to load Windows from a disk image from GRUB?
<elexodus> Ali_ix: http://pastebin.com/m27514226
<maek> with ndiswrapper and wpa, wpa2 etc etc is there a certain encryption scheme you have to use?
<amenado> pslboy_kadeem-> start with   man interfaces   its the manual to explain what you need to put in that interfaces file
<Ali_ix> elexodus: regarding to dmesg output that should be /dev/sdb
<elexodus> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m5a4f5f17
<pslboy_kadeem> man interfaces?
<elexodus> Ali_ix: yopu lost me...
<ajassat> Hi evertone.
<EvilDaemon0> Are there two evildaemons in this channel?
<amenado> pslboy_kadeem-> yes, type that in a command line or sometimes called terminal
<elexodus> Ali_ix: oh wait...
<pslboy_kadeem> thank you amenado!
<Setherd> I am receiving the error "atkbd.c: Unknown key released (raw set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0)."
<EvilDaemon> huh, it didn't show up that way for me. weiiird.
<node357> EvilDaemon0, there are 2 of you
<sneex> nichlas: if you will be re-installing things multiple time - then see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record and then try this:  http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/index.htm
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon0: now, the first instance isn't logged out, you can kil the ghost using nickserv
<elexodus> Ali_ix: COOL.
<amenado> elexodus-> where did you get that second drive sdb from?
<Ali_ix> elexodus: got it working?
<elexodus> amenado: that, i believe is the flopy
<amenado> elexodus-> a floppy dont have that many partitions
<danopia> Oct  4 15:06:33 danopia kernel: [333385.927581] VFS: busy inodes on changed media.
<elexodus> amenado: it isn't mounted...
<techsupport> i'm getting error Cannot resolve network address for KDC in realm ORUDIE.COMMAND.CENTER while getting initial credentials when trying to  kinit Administrator@orudie.command.center
<pslboy_kadeem> wow amenado, this looks complicated. why so hard...
<danopia> over and over... woudl it have to do with me using removable SD cards in a reader?
<amenado> pslboy_kadeem-> nah, its soft
<elexodus> amenado: yup, it is the floppy.
<amenado> elexodus-> you sure you have your floppy connected to the right connector and controller?
<EvilDaemon0> There, better.
<elexodus> amenado: it's a USB.
<GT> What might the message "ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen" repeating on a screen full of text as I try to shut down mean?
<amenado> elexodus-> its a floppy usb?
<Irishmanluke> alright in my /etc/crontab I have this:  8  15   * * *   root    /usr/sbin/shutdown -h now
<elexodus> amenado: yes
<Irishmanluke> and it didn't work
<nichlas> sneex: actually, i would not be reinstalling multible times if it worked.. windows usually figure out the mbr when doing a clean install, but it seems like ubuntu does not.
<IntuitiveNipple> danopia: That looks like you're unplugged a flash memory device without unmounting/ejecting it via software first. Also, you've possibly got some program that has its current directory set to the flash device.
<amenado> elexodus-> then you may not have the correct driver for it, why use a usb floppy drive?
<rene_> irc://irc.freenode.net/transmission
<elexodus> Ali_ix, amenado: I 'sudo mount /dev/sdb' and the floppy started to read, but just loops at that???
<juanzio> hi ppl, have a few doubts about ssh tunnels, anyone can give a hand?
<nichlas> sneex: i have tried all the different options for installing grub in during installation.
<elexodus> amenado: need to flash a bios
<phaeton> does anyone know if there is some sort of app that will allow me to stream my audio output from windows to ubuntu (don't have pulseaudio installed)
<amenado> elexodus-> thats not a correct command,  mount /dev/sdbX  /mountpoint
<sneex> nichlas: during the installation you can hit the commandline and just use fdisk -- that will smoke the mbr too
<IntuitiveNipple> GT: something is attempting to access one of the devices attached to the ATA disk interface after it has been removed, it looks like
<GT> There's also a line that starts with cmd and has a whole lot of zeros after it, and something that says ata4.00: status: { DRDY }
<sneex> nichlas: but i have kinstalled so many opsys that i just got the terabytes stuff and then no more fuss
<amenado> elexodus-> where X is the partition number
<Ali_ix> elexodus: i haven't played with floppies in years, sorry
<elexodus> amenado: what partician?
<elexodus> Ali_ix: me neither.
<Ali_ix> EvilDaemon0: try /nickserv GHOST <nick> [password] and then change nick
<electronbender> i rebooted my pc to find the hdd has been restored to a state frmo 3 months before... how has this happened, and how do i restore it back?
<tenshinoneko> can we discuss the beta for 8.10 in here?
<PucKid> hi everyone, i have a problem installing VirtualBox. This error is given to me : http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=20810
<EvilDaemon> nope
<sneex> tenshinoneko: I think you want #ubuntu+1
<EvilDaemon> tenshinoneko: go to #ubuntu+1
<Ali_ix> tenshinoneko: in #ubuntu+1 please
<elexodus> amenado: same thing. Just loops around trying to mount/read/whatever
<EvilDaemon> Jesus
<nichlas> sneex: i was actually looking for some commandline thing that i could do before installing again. The challenge is to smoke the boot records but leave my partitions intact, at least on one of the two disks
<EvilDaemon> PucKid: You should go look in #vbox
<PucKid> alright, thank you evilbug
<pen> something is wrong with my vimrc
<PucKid> * EvilDaemon
<amenado> elexodus-> i doubt it if there is a driver for a usb floppy
<pen> even I add set nu the line number is not enabled in vim
<EvilDaemon> ...bug?
<IntuitiveNipple> nichlas: GRUB error 15 can uusally be corrected, if you have access to the GRUB boot menu, by changing the root (hd0,0) entry to match the actual installed disk/partition number
<samueldskbr> Hey
<amenado> elexodus-> plug it in a floppy controller..much easier
<samueldskbr> Now I cant install anything because of a erroe in Dpkg
<samueldskbr> error in dpkg
<maek> if I want ndiswrapper to load at boot I just place it in /etc/modules yes?
<fr500__> samueldskbr: what error?
<sneex> nichlas: I dont think dd is available during system build, but a command you could try would be:  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/disk bs=512 count=1  (See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix) )
<nichlas> IntuitiveNipple: so i should press a key to get into that menu? i am not sure if i have access to it.
<electronbender> i rebooted my pc to find the hdd has been restored to a state frmo 3 months before... how has this happened, and how do i restore it back?
<samueldskbr> my ubuntu is in portuguese, but I will try to translate to you fr500 , one second...
<nichlas> sneex: i am running the live distro now and have access to the drives
<elexodus> amenado: usb...
<sneex> nichlas: that dd command I gave is dangerous :P
<jmichelsen_>  i am trying to install a tuner card, its a hauppauge, its loading the bttv driver, /dev/video0 is present but no tv app can get input from it
<guardian> got the beta running now and after update synaptic is running too
<IntuitiveNipple> nichlas: Error 15 can also be reported where GRUB can't find its menu. If you can determine which is the case, you can fix it either from the GRUB menu, or from a LiveCD boot
<amenado> elexodus-> well good luck
<nichlas> sneex: as long as it hits the system disk, that is fine. i just want to keep my data disk
<elexodus> amenado: oh, that diskette was bad. I forgot how annoying these things were.
<Luminerd__> I have cloned my primary partition with partimage now attempting to restore. How should I set up my partitions for ubuntu
<elexodus> amenado: thanks for your help
<elexodus> amenado: it's working
<samueldskbr>  it sayd /usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 1
<electronbender> can anyone read me?
<guardian> yes electronbender
<samueldskbr> it is not possible to create a list of updated files for the packet
<Fungusman> Hey Guize
<sneex> nichlas: IntuitiveNipple said somethingm you should check first...
<sneex> nichlas: does this system have more than 1 HD in it?
<samueldskbr> i cant install or uinstall any package because of some error in dpkg, it says   ﻿/usr/bin/dpkg returned error code 1   , ﻿it is not possible to create a list of updated files for the packet
<lanoxx> how can i get lftp with ssl support
<lanoxx> ?
<fr500> samueldskbr: try dpkg --configure -a
<IntuitiveNipple> sneex: from what was said, I think 'yes'
<maek> lanoxx: scp?
<Fungusman>  got a question about xubuntu (or xfce). I want my super key to open the application menu on my panel. Pretty simple to do in gnome but for some reason Im having a hard time finding the option to change this in xubuntu.
<sneex> IntuitiveNipple: :P heh  :)
<Fungusman> Does anyone know ?
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: lftp? try sftp, you need server side support
<pslboy_kadeem> . im trying to do the wireless sync between the ubuntu and my ipod touch. i have to install ipod-conveincience from the synaptic package manager. when i try to do that i get this message, how do i solve this.           ipod-convenience:
<pslboy_kadeem>  Depends: sshfs  but it is not installable
<samueldskbr> I did it already but nothing heappens and the problem isnt resolved after that..
<amenado> elexodus-> the magic word was good luck eh? hehe
<lanoxx> Ali_ix, i have server side support for sure and openssl is installed but i always get an error 522 or so
<windwhinny> Fungusman：I want ask the same question too..
<Fungusman> : )
<sneex> IntuitiveNipple: it is a little weird and sometimes unepected when the HDs show in one order during nistallation then another order during boot up  :P
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: sftp has nothing to do with openssl :) it is based on ssh
<casp3> how to uninstall python dependent software that was installed manually?
<bobertdos> samueldskbr: Are your mirrors up to date?
<pslboy_kadeem> amenado do you know how to solve my question?
<lanoxx> Ali_ix, i do not want ssH i want ssL
<lanoxx> ftp over ssl
<samueldskbr> my version is 8.04 and there are uptades to be made, but I cant update anything!!
<samueldskbr> any kind of install fails with this error ﻿it is not possible to create a list of updated files for the packet
<danbh_intrepid> samueldskbr: can you pastebin the error?
<amenado> pslboy_kadeem-> i dont own an ipod, so im not able to give good advise
<Ali_ix> lanoxx: no idea/never tried
<bobertdos> samueldskbr: No, I mean, are you able to reload the mirrors either in Synaptic or by sudo apt-get update?
<pslboy_kadeem> okay, but how do i fix the sshfs installable problem
<IntuitiveNipple> sneex: not too surprising when the BIOS used CD to boot, it'll sometimes change which device the BIOS then reports as 0x80
<Ali_ix> pslboy_kadeem: try installing it via synaptic, it will give you better errors for troubleshooting
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: After reading that article, it does seem like most of the Pulse bugs we see here are Ubuntu specific, don't you think?
<pslboy_kadeem> ali_ix thats where i go. it doesnt help
<lanoxx> Ali_ix, i guess the packet ftp-ssl has to be installed :
<lanoxx> :P
<pslboy_kadeem> ipod-convenience:
<pslboy_kadeem>  Depends: sshfs  but it is not installable
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: no idea.  But I doubt ALL of them are just Ubuntu, since there were quite a few
<pslboy_kadeem> why cant i install sshfs
<Ali_ix> pslboy_kadeem: sorry, no idea
<pslboy_kadeem> darn, thanks for trying
<electronbender> has anyone seen this before: i rebooted my pc to find the hdd has been restored to a state from 3 months before... i'm talking logs, files, document, everything
<rootsnatch> electronbender: yes!!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> electronbender: what file-system does the drive use?
<samueldskbr> apt-get update cant install the downloaded packges
<rootsnatch> electronbender: I have no idea what happened
<samueldskbr> consistency error
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: yeah, I know. Hey, did you ever check to see if the repos have any of those packages those tutorials mention?
<electronbender> i think ext3
<ActionParsnip> electronbender: id just restore the data from backup
<electronbender> how do i restore to previous state?\
<PoisonArrow> Im using Kdevelop for my C++ programs, but can't find anywhere on how to compile them?
<dave__> hello
<Ali_ix> electronbender: there is no such function (like rollback) in ext3
<dave__> i cant get flash to work
<deepfriedsquirre> How bad for a Kingston 8GB pen drive would it be to install ubuntu onto it as a default install and run it routinely, 16 hours a day? How long would it last?
<electronbender> if i had a backup i wouldnt be here
<rootsnatch> electronbender: I have no idea I had a back up from the night before so it was ok
<dave__> i have x64
<electronbender> so how could this be happening if there is no rollback feature
<bavardage> electronbender: ext2undelete
<ActionParsnip> electronbender: why dont you have a backup? is your data not imortant?
<maek> in ndiswrapper how do I make it survive a reboot? I did ndiswrapper -l and ndiswrapper -m after I installed my driver but when I reboot iwconfig shows nothing.
<ActionParsnip> dave__: get nspluginwrapper and flashplugin-nonfree
<bavardage> electronbender: http://fedora.linuxsir.org/doc/ext2undelete/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html
<electronbender> ActionParsnip, i never got around to it
<Ali_ix> ActionParsnip: not the best time to argue this
<bobertdos> dave__: How did you go about installing the plugin the first time?
<Joe_CoT> So I accidentally deleted my fstab (don't use > when you mean >>). Does this look about right? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d240944eb
<nichlas> sneex: yes, it has two disks. One for system, with no important data right now, and another with data that should survive. The data disk has a single partition.
<ActionParsnip> Ali_ix: i just dont get why people dont have backups straight off the bat, its mind boggling to me
<Ali_ix> ActionParsnip: me too :}
<eyong> what is the mater with u over there
<IntuitiveNipple> electronbender: Unless the ext3 had the option to journal data (not just the default metadata) then I can't see how it could return to a previous state.
<Paal> I want TV guide on my desktop, wich software need I?
<Ali_ix> Joe_CoT: you just missed filesystem colum for third entry
<ActionParsnip> Joe_CoT: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f1323fe01
<Ali_ix> Paal: mythTV?
<electronbender> IntuitiveNipple, let's say it does, is there a way to revert to the future step that it reverted from?\
<ActionParsnip> Joe_CoT: id always back up .conf files before playing so you can roll back to the original if you get unstuck
<Paal> okey, I can try that :)  Tnx!
<pslboy_kadeem> wine:
<pslboy_kadeem>  Depends: binfmt-support (>=1.1.2) but it is not installable    can someone help me with that
<jeeves__> how do I find out if my satellite cards are being seen by my system?
<Joe_CoT> Ali_ix, ah, thanks. Well, that's at least the second hard drive. that wouldn't hose my machine on restart :) thanks
<Paal> I am new in linux/ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jeeves__: lspci
<Olwe> im having probs with my graphics
<Paal> ﻿mythTV is media center?
<LadyBug> Paal: MythTV is a whole TV viewing application, not just TVGuide. You would need TV capture cards with it.
<Paal> I just need TV guide like widgets
<ActionParsnip> Olwe: have you installed the drivers?
<Ali_ix> jeeves__: not familiar with sat cards, but you can check logs like dmesg to see if they are recognized or not
<Olwe> yeah, i have
<ActionParsnip> Olwe: then wassup?
<declan> Hi everyone
<jeeves__> ActionParsnip, I'm not seeing it there.  is there any other way of finding it?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | declan
<ubottu> declan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<declan> Hi
<declan> Can someone help me install java/
<ActionParsnip> jeeves__: lsusb if its usb
<declan> ?
<Pasteurized> hi all
<declan> Or jdk?
<ActionParsnip> !java | declan
<ubottu> declan: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soundray> jeeves__: you have a DVB card and it doesn't show?
<IntuitiveNipple> electronbender: having data journalled would only roll-back to the last time the disk was mounted, if the journal-file was corrupt or inconsistent
<Olwe> its actually an old computer that i installed ubuntu server on
<Olwe> then i ran "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Paal> Some tips to TV gude on the desktop like widegets?  sry for bad english
<jeeves__> soundray, nope.  there is 2 1020a cards in the system, and I can't find them
<electronbender> gaaah, i'll go shoot my self...
<Ali_ix> Paal: try to find some RSS feed of your favorite TV channel :)
<ActionParsnip> declan: i installed icedtea-java7-plugin icedtea-java7-jdk icedtea-java7-jre icedtea-java7-plugin on my 64bit system and i have java
<LadyBug> jeeves: Do they show in dmesg output?
<jeeves__> LadyBug, that's what I'm looking through right now, and I don't see it
<soundray> jeeves__: I had one dual that showed up as a USB interface. The tuners were actually USB devices on a PCI card.
<Ali_ix> jeeves__: what is interface? pci?
<ActionParsnip> Olwe: why did you download server if you are just going to install a desktop system?
<pierrelux> does somebody know why xrandr would not detect an external monitor ? (using nvdia restricted drivers) But It would appear in   grep -i nvidia /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Paal> ﻿Ali_ix: I have that, bug i need to have it on the desktop. I dont know how I could get it there(bad english :P )
<Olwe> I need LAMP, primarily
<sugi> i have this bash file that I maded and I need it to mount an iso file before running a game.  is there a way i can just send it on it's way without typing my password to sudo mount it?
<ActionParsnip> Olwe: makes sense
<akvedi> hello
<Paal> but***
<jeeves__> Ali_ix, yes, they're PCI cards
<jeeves__> the last line is [14763.312000] UDP: bad checksum. From 66.188.157.204:41170 to 192.168.0.200:41170 ulen 95
<Ali_ix> Paal: then try screenlets
<Ali_ix> jeeves__: try lspci in terminal
<Scunizi> Is there a way to discover the stream link address of a steam coming in via a FF popup
<akvedi> where in freenode is place for societal and environmental issues?
<Paal> okey, I can try that :)  tnx
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you must be sudo or root to mount so theres no way round
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone had deletion problems with failed transfers to MTP devices?
<Olwe> unless there's a way to install LAMP and other server goodies after installing the desktop version
<jeeves__> Ali_ix, it's not showing up
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | Olwe
<ubottu> Olwe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jeeves__> Aliena, http://pastebin.ca/1219195
<ActionParsnip> Olwe: you can get any buntu and install the lamp stuff on it
<Paal> What can I do if I want to screenlets to autostart when I start the maschine?
<leslieviljoen> Fungusman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=624306
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Paal
<ubottu> Paal: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sugi> ActionParsnip: i know this sounds like a dumb question, but could i just type my password into the bash and see if that works?
<leslieviljoen> Fungusman: if you are still wondering...
<bjytech> any one done a daul boot set up with vista already installed?
<Olwe> thing is, i did the exact same thing to install the system about 2 weeks ago, but that hard drive crashed, so i got a new one... now it just doesnt work
<jonathan_> hello! whats the name of the offtopic ubuntu channel=
<jonathan_> ?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you would need to sudo /path/to/script.sh
<DamienGray> How do I format /media/disk?
<Scunizi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<bobertdos> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: please see above
<jonathan_> thanks
<Olwe> no errors, nothing..
<Luminerd__>  I just restored from PartImage and it won't boot. It says "Missing OS" any ideas
<ActionParsnip> DamienGray: what file system?
<jeeves__> ali
<s0u][ight> hello where is the trash located?
<afallenhope> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ActionParsnip> !trash | s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<sugi> ActionParsnip: isn't that the same way as in just running it? both ways i have ti input my password
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: You could add the script-name to the sudoers file, with the option NOPASSWD
<Colin22> I have a question about the installation of Ubuntu 8.04, can someone answer my question?
<s0u][ight> ActionParsnip, tnx ;)
<ActionParsnip> IntuitiveNipple: i tend to keep peeps away from that as they start adding all kinds of stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: See "man sudoers" , section " NOPASSWD and PASSWD"
<FFEMTcJ> Colin22: dont ask to ask a question.. just ask it
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Colin22
<ubottu> Colin22: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Colin22> :P
<jeeves__> soundray, any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/1219195
<Luminerd__> Could really use some help here.. Any ideas why my partimage restore will not boot?
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: so, i wouldn't need to type in my password then?
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: correct
<manb> where do i get a hydra package? any backport available?
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: what messages do you get? "it doesnt boot tells us very little"
<sudoconfused> how do i keep a windows share mounted since network browsing doesn't work in ubuntu correctly?
<erUSUL> Luminerd__: what kind of image? ext3... linux needs a bootloader on mbr maybe you have to install grub again
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: interesting.  i amlooking into it now
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: also, you MUST read "man sudoedit"
<pgreptom> hi; when I'm trying to install bcm drivers, I get "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" - I get this for all packages, or anything I try to install.  only way I can install  anything is to boot into -recovery.  Any ideas??/
<ActionParsnip> sudoconfused: smbmount in /etc/fstab will mount it at boot
<chrisub> hello
<Luminerd__> Actionparsnip it says nothing more thank Missing OS
<bodeli> Wow, this place is busy. :)
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: then id reinstall grub
<sudoconfused> ActionParsnip thank you!!! :)
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Luminerd_
<ubottu> Luminerd_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PucKid> May i ask what is the command to add myself to a group ?
<ActionParsnip> PucKid: man usermod
<erUSUL> PucKid: what's wrong with System>Admin>User and groups
<pslboy_kadeem> whats a group?
<jeeves__> soundray, any ideas?  http://pastebin.ca/1219195
<sudoconfused> ActionParsnip is the problem with smb as why you can't just browse shares in ubuntu 8.04 on a windows box
<manb> !hydra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hydra
<GodfatherofEire> Could someone please help with my Amarok problem?
<bobertdos> erUSUL: It's always possible he may not have X.
<soundray> jeeves__: can you pastebin lspci as well
<Paal> when I go to a web site with flash, my PC slow down extremly. what is wrong?  I can not see any flash too
<soundray> jeeves__: plain please, no options
<PucKid> erUSUL: i don't know, i'll try that (:
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: usermod is quite dangerous these evening i was heklping someone here that managed to strip all his groups membership with it
<Xacarith> Any one know how to bring up volume controls in xfce.  Hope I haven't missed any ones answer.
<declan> I have java, but not JDK. How do I get JDK/
<declan> ?
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: man, not cool
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ;P
<phuzion> Hey guys, I'm having a little trouble getting Firefox to load.  I just installed adblock plus, and for some reason, it's refusing to come up.  Suggestions?
<Irishmanluke> Where is the cron log in ubuntu?
<bobertdos> declan: sun-java6-jdk
<LjL> info sun-java6-jdk | declan
<mikebot> Is there a way to extract the audio from a .avi?
<mikebot> (in ubuntu!)
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: run firefox in safemode and remove the plugin
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: better option "sudo adduser $USER group"
<Xacarith> Ack  My channel changed on me
<jeeves__> soundray, http://pastebin.ca/1219198
<declan> bobertdos, you mean in the command line?
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: possibly there's a firefox process still running in the background. Do "ps -ef | grep firefox" to check. If so, you can stop it using "killall firefox"
<jeeves__> soundray, sorry, it's a little crazy here in the house
<phuzion> IntuitiveNipple, Tried that with ps aux | grep firefox and killed everything
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: http://ubuntuexperience.blogspot.com/2007/01/extract-audio-from-avi-or-mpg-file.html
<Luminerd__> Actionparsnip I need to do this restore on about 20 computers. It doesn't make sense to have to reinstall grub for every one of them... The point of the backup is to NOT have to give eacch of individual attention... I think I may have restored it wrong. I used partimage.
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: Do as ActionParsnip suggested then
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: "﻿"man sudoers" , section " NOPASSWD and PASSWD" is there a way to look at this file within gedit or use the "find word" within terminal?
<bobertdos> declan: Yeah, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Colin21> I installed Ubuntu 5.04 because I had problems with Windows. I want to use Ubuntu 8.04, but I cannot install it with the iso I downloaded on the Ubuntu website. What is the easiest way to upgrade my computer to Ubuntu 8.04?
<Geoffrey2> when I start up Heron, I'm getting extremely large text on the login screen....
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: No, you must use the sudoedit because that ensures you don't mess up the sudoers file
<phuzion> IntuitiveNipple and ActionParsnip, do you invoke safemode with --safemode, or something else?
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: ive not used that. Id check your software as it is clearly not backing up the boot sector which is why your BIOS cannot find an operating system
<erUSUL> Luminerd__: well to that kind of job a clone of the entire hard drive (not of ne partition) is the best option
<bobertdos> paal: What plugins do you have installed? Type about:plugins into firefox to find out.
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: i can't find the nopoasswd grrr
<IntuitiveNipple> phuzion: -safe-mode
<ActionParsnip> phuzion: firefox -safe (i think, try man firefox)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿GodfatherofEire, whats your problem with Amarok?
<LjL> sugi, it isn't ALREADY in the file. it's something that you need to *add* assuming you want to.
<erUSUL> Luminerd__: look clonezilla it even claim to support remote clonning etc??
<jeeves__> soundray, well, we have adaptor0 and adaptor1, but I can't do anything with them
<DEdwards> howdy, I am running Ubuntu 8.04, when I lock screen and leave my session running, and someone else uses the computer and does the same, I get a black screen upon entering my password.  If the other person logs off, the whole system locks forcing me to manually reboot
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: "man sudoers" then press /  (to search) then NOPASSWD and press Enter
<sugi> LjLi only want to do a nopasswd for one bash file needed to run a game is that possibel
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿GodfatherofEir1, whats your problem with Amarok?
<bodeli> Geoffrey2: Do you mean your graphical login screen, or your terminal screen?
<Luminerd__> Erusul but partimage doesn't do that I don't think. I came here and was repeatedly told that systescue cd an partimage were the way to do this.
<LjL> sugi: yes
<soundray> jeeves__: at least then you know they are being recognized and a driver loaded.
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: Press / to do "find next"
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: done did it
<ActionParsnip> DEdwards: not seen that one myself, mind you I never lock my session. are you fully up to date?
<manb> where do i get the deb packages for hydra?
<cilkay> Hello. One of the very few installation prompts that I haven't been able to get rid of on my preseed installation is the one that asks me if I want to clear LVM volumes. Any idea how I can get rid of that one?
<inad922> hello
<Geoffrey2> bodeli, the graphical log in screen...
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: i am unsure what this is trying to tell me
<jeeves__> soundray, lol, true, now to see if I can configure the mythtv backend without hooking up the GUI
<inad922> Anyone knows the package name for pygtkmozembed?
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: check the config so the boot sector is archived
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: In which case you probably shouldn't be doing it :)
<passive> how to enable searching by first chars of file/folder in nautilus looks like that bottom box aint there anymore?
<DEdwards> ActionParsnip, yes i am updated, and have had this problem since installing 8.04
<GodfatherofEir1> ShinobiTeno: Basically, the file transfer failed and now the files have been deleted
<ActionParsnip> inad922: try tab completing the package name one letter at a time
<Paal> I think I have Gnash :P
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: eeew i don't want to edit anything
<ActionParsnip> DEdwards: sorry then man i gots no idea, you could log it as a bug
<erUSUL> Luminerd__: i can not talk about other's advice... if you want a bootable hard disk linux clone you need not only the partition containing linux but the mbr with grub installed and swap at least so a clone of all the disk is a better option
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: i thought it was informational
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to extract the audio from a .flv?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿GodfatherofEir1: do an offline filesystem check and retransfer...
<inad922> I cant find it with apt-cache search so I dont think that works ActionParsnip
<sugi> LjL: would you explain how i would go about doing this?
<bodeli> Geoffrey2: Okay, I was having trouble with the my tty's having a huge font when I went to them.  Is it only on the login screen that the font is big?
<ActionParsnip> mikebot: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500351
<GodfatherofEir1> So, reboot and run fsck?
<declan> bobertdos, I did that. Now for bluej I have to give it the dir where jdk is...where would that be?
<DEdwards> ActionParsnip, yeah, i guess, but i seem to be one of very few if any suffering this problem
<Colin21> I would like to know what is the easiest way to upgrade my Ubuntu 5.04 to Ubuntu 8.04?
<IntuitiveNipple> sugi: The man-page is, but the information it gives you is how to make a change to allow a script/program to run as super-user without requiring password entry
<erUSUL> luminerd: http://www.clonezilla.org/
<Luminerd__> Did I miss something? Dced sorry
<soundray> Colin21: don't even try
<Geoffrey2> bodeli, yes, everything else is fine....
<Colin21> What is the solution then?
<DEdwards> Colin21, Reinstall
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Colin21
<ubottu> Colin21: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Colin21> I tried.
<Colin21> But I'm stuck at the loading screen
<soundray> Colin21: 5.04 is long past it's end of life. Do a fresh install.
<sugi> IntuitiveNipple: where would i add that tag though is what i don't get
<Colin21> I push enter to install but it does not respond.
<Paal> I have Gnash flash player to Firefox
<ActionParsnip> Colin21: you can upgrade but you must move up a release at a time
<IntuitiveNipple> Colin21: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<soundray> Colin21: try a boot option
<ShinobiTeno> do a "mount -l" to find out on what disk that file was. If it was not rootfilesystem, do "sudo umount /dev/yourdevice" and "sudo fsck -f -C -v /dev/yourdevice"
<soundray> !bootoptions | Colin21
<ubottu> Colin21: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<GodfatherofEir1> ShinobiTeno: So you mean, reboot and run fsck?
<electronbender> i want to make a backup script on a remote host, but want to check if it's up before i start, how do i do that?
<Luminerd__> Erusul dude I already have like 8 hours into setting this up for partimage!! As per the repeated rexomendation of this room!
<bodeli> Geoffrey2: So, just your username and (hidden) password are in a large font when you type?  And it bothers you?
<erUSUL> Colin21: 5.04 --> 5.10 --> 6.06 (LTS) --> 8.04 (LTS)
<bobertdos> declan: It depends on how deep you need to point, but it starts in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<ActionParsnip> Colin21: id reinstall with hardy (or wait a few weeks for intrepid) then restore user data from backup
<cilkay> erUSUL, luminerd I didn't catch the beginning of the conversation. What about Clonezilla? I have some recent experience with it.
<soundray> Colin21: noapic and nolapic are the ones you should try first
<LjL> sugi: username     ALL = NOPASSWD: commandname
<Colin21> You suggest me to upgrade to 6.06 then to 8.04?
<soundray> Colin21: no
<erUSUL> cilkay: Luminerd__ that's what i'm recomending
<cilkay> For what?
<soundray> Colin21: you cannot upgrade 5.04 to 6.06
<AL|EN> hello ,newbie help please:  I messed up my ubuntu 8 with pango cairo atk gtk while trying to install the latest versions of these, now I have all squares instead readable text everywhere , apt-get --reinstall <package>=<version> doesnt work
<LjL> Colin21: you're using *hoary*?
<Colin21> What is hoary?
<mikebot> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<LjL> !5.04 | Colin21
<ubottu> Colin21: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<erUSUL> Colin21: but i'm not sure if 5.10 repositories are still up and running
<bobertdos> Paal: I would recommend purging that and using flashplugin-nonfree with libflashsupport instead. You could also try flash 10 RC2.
<ActionParsnip> ﻿AL|EN: so cairodock is faulty?
<erUSUL> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<LjL> erUSUL: no they aren't, you need old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Colin21> Ok. Hmmm, my question is not concerning 5.04 but 8.04
<Colin21> I tried to install it.
<AL|EN> ActionParsnip: even login screen
<ajunior> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<soundray> Colin21: did you get the factoid?
<Colin21> But I'm stuck at the first screen.
<erUSUL> LjL: so 5.04 --> 5.10 --> 6.06 (LTS) --> 8.04 (LTS) is no go??
<soundray> !bootoptions > colin21
<ubottu> colin21, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> AL|EN: you could rename your gnome config folders and reboot, this will set them back to stock and you will need to reconfigure gnome, other apps will be ok though
<electronbender> what does: FAT: Directory bread(block 519) failed errpr ,eam
<soccerrfan24> hello everyone
<electronbender> what does: FAT: Directory bread(block 519) failed error mean?
<Luminerd__> God dammit I keep dcing
<Paal> okey, I can try flash player 10.  Can I find it in synapic package manager?
<AL|EN> ActionParsnip:how ??
<bodeli> I'm not quite a Linux noob, but I am an IRC noob.  Is there a better channel to ask about disabling stack protection on Ubuntu?
<LjL> erUSUL: not sure, perhaps the updater is smart enough to know it might have to look in old-releases (they could have pushed an update to that effect before moving the repositories), or there is always - cough - the dist-ugprade route. if i were him, though, i'd just install from scratch, wouldn't i
<soundray> !language | luminerd
<ubottu> luminerd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DrHalan1> hey im using a brand new headset on my ubuntu machine and the quality is really bad. is there a way to improve it on ubuntu. some tweak app or so?
<erUSUL> LjL: yep
<bobertdos> Paal: No, because it's still in development, so it's in Adobe's labs. First though, purge all gnash and any other flash packages you may have.
<cilkay> erUSUL, luminerd: If you're trying to do an auto installation, I've been working on the same thing recently. Clonezilla and FAI are the usual methods that you'll find but I don't like either. Preseeding is the "official" Debian/Ubuntu way and it works quite well. I have only a couple of things I need to address with it before I can declare victory.
<Luminerd__> Ok I just looked in the backup, boot/grub is there
<nuryfv> Hola a todos
<LjL> !es | nuryfv
<ubottu> nuryfv: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> AL|EN: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ the folders it says to delete, use mv to rename
<jordon1980> NEWBIE QUESTION: when i run GPARTED, "ntfs" does not show up as a partition.  does this mean that windows is not installed on my computer?  (i thought when i installed ubuntu i partitioned rather than deleted windows, but i could be wrong.)  in other words, how can i confirm that windows is or isn't installed on my computer?  thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: but the boot sector data to make that load is missing
<Olwe> is there an easy way to clone an install from a 15 gig hd to a 6 gig? i havent used more than 4 gigs total..
<Flannel> jordon1980: `sudo fdisk -l`
<AL|EN> ActionParsnip: checking ... :)
<AdamMoredo> I want to extract a tiny clip from a Flash video file on my computer. I know the beginning and end (or beginning and offset) times. How can I extract the clip?
<LjL> jordon1980: type "sudo fdisk -l" and pastebin the output of that
<erUSUL> jordon1980: post the output  of "sudo fdisk -l" on paste.ubuntu.com
<AdamMoredo> Preferably from the command line. Don't like GUIs much.
<Geoffrey2> bodeli, is it the end of the world? no.....Would I still like to find a way to fix it? yes...
<bobertdos> Paal: Get the tar.gz file from: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<bariga> i'm having a small problem with my ntfs fs, sometimes it's recognized but other times it won't... does anybody have experience with this problem?
<Paal> it is so difficoult to install without package manager :((((
<erUSUL> AdamMoredo: flv?
<IntuitiveNipple> AdamMoredo: You can use ffmpeg with suitable time-code start/ends
<usser> Olwe, try partimage
<AdamMoredo> ffmpeg? Okay. I'll install it.
<AdamMoredo> Thanks
<nickz327> ok, i uninstalled wine so i could reinstall, but upon reinstall, even though i deleted ~/.wine/ it still detected my old programs
<nickz327> how can i completely nuke wine?
<bobertdos> Paal: Well, then stick with flashplugin-nonfree. Just get rid of gnash first.
<Flannel> nickz327: What do you mean by detected old programs/
<nickz327> as if it never was installed?
<Olwe> usser: how do i use it?
<nickz327> old stuff i had installed
<ActionParsnip> nickz327: define "nuke"
<nickz327> old folders
<ActionParsnip> oic
<Flannel> nickz327: Right, but where did they show up?
<nickz327> remove
<Paal> gnash is gone
<nickz327> completely
<FloodBot2> nickz327: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> nickz327: sudo apt-get --purge wine
<LjL> nickz327: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine ; rm -rf ~/.wine
<LjL> nickz327: careful to type that right
<usser> Olwe, theres a guide on the net hang on
<LjL> nickz327: that will also remove any Windows applications you have
<ActionParsnip> nickz327: to delete the installed stuff, rm -rf ~/.wine
<usser> Olwe, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<bobertdos> Paal: Okay, then in Synaptic, install flashplugin-nonfree and libflashsupport
<LjL> nickz327: and any document that you saved in the "Windows" folders
<jordon1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53968/
<Luminerd__> WTF!!! Now my external drive is not in /dev nor can gparted see it
<sleepster> is there a way to get my right-click button to have "open terminal" on it?
<nickz327> i deleted .wine
<sleepster> like KDE
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: can you see it in sudo fdisk -l
<Geoffrey2> just like I'd like to stop having to manually enter my network password every time I log on so my notebook can connect to the wireless router...sure, I can easily enter the password every time, but it's annoying....
<Luminerd__> Actionparsnip: I can.
<Paal> Flash 10 is installed :)   tnx!
<LjL> nickz327: how had you *installed* those programs that it detects?
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: then the drive is fine which is good
<Olwe> thanks, usser, i'll try that
<Luminerd__> LOL wow now after that command gparted sees it
<Paal> installed without synapic :-[
<pslboy_kadeem> have anyone synced music with their ipod touch or iphones with ubuntu?
<bobertdos> Paal: Oh yeah, you're on 64-bit aren't you?
<Luminerd__> Thanks heh
<Geoffrey2> is Flash 10 still in beta?
<Paal> I am running 32bit
<Paal> yes
<Luminerd__> Geoffrey2: yes
<Paal> flash 10 is beta yet
<ActionParsnip> sleepster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96349
<bobertdos> Geoffrey2: RC2, actually
<usser> Geoffrey2, its a release candidate 2
<yme> Hi, how can I see the logs of openssh? I get an error when I connect from a Windows laptop to a ubuntu server (Permission denied (publickey) ). However it first logs in and then I get this error
<LjL> !who | jordon1980
<ubottu> jordon1980: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bodeli> Geoffrey2: I understand that, I'm not trying to patronize you.  I'm just trying to make sure I understand your problem.  Have you tried going in to the login screen settings?  (For me, I go to Applications -> Settings -> Login Window)  From there I can pick different themes for the window.
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: maybe it just needed to scan the bus
<LjL> jordon1980: i'm sorry, but according to what i see, i don't think there is any Windows partition on that drive
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sleepster: apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<ActionParsnip> Luminerd__: i dont like gparted myself
<Earthpig> quick question: where in the actual file system can i find my digital camera and what is on it in 8.04? dont see it in /dev or /media.... but its in there somewhere cuz fspot can find it
<inad922> Are there any python package repositories like CPAN for perl?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sleepster: sudo apt-get install nautilus-open-terminal
<corelist> ?
<ActionParsnip> Earthpig: sudo fdisk -l
<Queen_Of_Spades> Bonjour, y'a t-il des francais ici ?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Queen_Of_Spades
<ubottu> Queen_Of_Spades: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jordon1980> LjL: thanks!
<Geoffrey2> just be aware with Flash 10, some applications that require flash won't recognize Flash 10, they'll just tell you nothing is installed....
<LjL> Earthpig: that doesn't mean it's somewhere in the file system. it could very well be using the PTP protocol.
<soundray> !ipod > pslboy_kadeem
<ubottu> pslboy_kadeem, please see my private message
<sleepster> thanks ActionParsnip
<erUSUL> Earthpig: maybe the camera does not act as a usb storage device and f-spot uses libgphoto2 to access it??
<usser> Earthpig, when you plug your camera run dmesg it should give you some clues as to what is the device name etc
<Queen_Of_Spades> personne ?
<s0u][ight> !ipod > s0u][ight
<ubottu> s0u][ight, please see my private message
<Luminerd__> Ok so I still have the problem of I have 20 identical machines, 1 has ubuntu, and I need them all to have ubuntu, and partimage doesn't seem to be doing the trick
<r_a_j_e> will blueoth headset work with hardy?
<LjL> Queen_Of_Spades: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> Queen_Of_Spades: this is english chat, head to french chat
<bobertdos> Geoffrey2: That's somewhat true, although for most sites, that was actually an issue with how the beta was numbered. The latest RC is numbered so that doesn't happen anymore.
<danbh_intrepid> !appdb > Jay
<ubottu> Jay, please see my private message
<yme> Is there anyone who can help with ssh?
<knoppix> How quickly would my 8GB Kingston pen drive die if I ran a default install of Ubuntu 8.04 on it 16 hours a day?
<Earthpig> ljl: ptp protocal...? my objective is to pull a video i took off of it... when i plug it in, fspot opens right up and lists it as "cannon bla bla bla" (its a cannon camera)
<s0u][ight> Floola is a good app for ipod/iphones
<extor> Is there any way to give gnome the ksnapshot utility as it's default printscreen button enabled screencap ap?
<AL|EN> ActionParsnip: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/     did not work either
<usser> Luminerd__, how is it not doing the trick what happens?
<bodeli> Queen_Of_Spades: Nous ne parlons pas le Francais. :)
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Imaging isn't the answer unless you have identical machines. Preseed installations via PXE, or some other boot method is the best approach I've found.
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: you could run it 24 hours forever if you never accessed the disk once the system booted
<Luminerd__> Usser it says missing os and won't boot
<soundray> !fr > Queen_Of_Spades
<ubottu> Queen_Of_Spades, please see my private message
<AL|EN> ActionParsnip:  still squares instead fonts
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: its completely speculative
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | AL|EN
<ubottu> AL|EN: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<usser> Luminerd__, are those identical machine as cilkay said?
<LjL> Earthpig: Canon. not Cannon. anyway, Canon cameras use the PTP protocol. you won't see them as a filesystem. use f-spot if it can, or gphoto2, to transfer the video.
<Luminerd__> Cilkay they ARE identical machines as I said
<Earthpig> gphoto2, installing now
<LjL> Earthpig: if you just want it to be treated as a filesystem, then you can probably use gphotofs for that
<yme> How can I see openssh logs?
<belkinhelp2_> where is the email folder for thunderbird located in Hardy Heron
<belkinhelp2_> I have to do a backup
<corelist> yme: auth.log for logins
<soundray> yme: ssh -v
<belkinhelp2_> !thunderbird
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2_: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<knoppix> Thanks ActionParsnip. I tend to just do pretty normal applications and Battle of Wesnoth.
<belkinhelp2_> thank you
<yme> corelist, the auth.log file doesn't give any errors
<ActionParsnip> knoppix: again its not black and white
<knoppix> yeah
<yme> soundray, the ssh -v should be done on the client side, correct?
<knoppix> I understand it's difficult to say
<soundray> yme: yes
<Geoffrey2> bodeli, no problem....right now I'm using the "Human" theme....
<cilkay> Luminerd__: I didn't see that. Hard to follow conversations with all the noise. There really ought to be a newbie channel so we can filter out the "Where is my email folder?" types of questions. I wasted a lot of time fiddling with Clonezilla and FAI. Both require more time to understand than I cared to commit, especially since preseeding is the official Debian/Ubuntu way of doing scripted installations.
<Luminerd__> Usser yes they are identical. Only difference is some have 256 others have 512 ram
<Queen_Of_Spades> I'm ban to the chan Ubuntu-fr because I forget to write /join font of my chan --'
<knoppix> I just want to use it for about a month till my hard drive data is recovered then use the pen drive like an ordinary human being after that
<techsupport> how can i change my email info in ubuntu forums ?
<LjL> Queen_Of_Spades: well, you need to speak English here.
<Flannel> cilkay: It wouldn't be nearly as beneficial to anyone, helper or helpee.
<Flannel> techsupport: ask in #ubuntuforums
<Queen_Of_Spades> My english is very very bad xD
<corelist> yme: you can change log verbosity level in sshd_config as SyslogFacility option, check man sshd_config
<yme> soundray, where can I post the results
<cilkay> techsupport: Ask tech support :)
<yme> corelist, I did, I changed it to DEBUG
<corelist> yme: check ssh -v ... for clientside messages
<bodeli> Queen_of_Spades: Our French is almost certainly worse... ;)
<wx9j> is there any software program to capture a flash video off the web ?
<usser> Luminerd__, hm, weird do you even see boot loader? grub?
<soundray> yme: look at them first and see if the problem isn't fairly obvious
<Zaiden> Has anyone tried the ubuntu 8.10 beta yet?
<Luminerd__> Cilkay it's ok, it's just I'm very stressed as I'm supposed to have these all up and running by Monday and I have nothing but an iPhone with which to google! :(
<soundray> yme: otherwise...
<corelist> wx9j: unplug extention for firefox do that
<soundray> !pastebin > yme
<ubottu> yme, please see my private message
<Flannel> Zaiden: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid discussion, thanks
<Zaiden> Sorry
<Queen_Of_Spades> Certainly ...
<cilkay> Luminerd__: I'd still go with preseeding. It's actually reasonably easy to set up.
<joha_> ciao
<yme> soundray, there is nothing obvious. I mean I can post these to pastebin
<yme> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bodeli> !search fr
<bariga> can anyone tell me if there's something wrong with these 2 lines of code ?
<ubottu> Found: repomirror-#kubuntu, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, lsb, ftpd, o4o, selinux, themes, interrupt, roadnav, identify
<bariga> UUID=323091143090E061 /backup       ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<bariga> # /dev/sda
<bodeli> Whoops, sorry about that.
<soundray> yme: of course you can
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Do you have a reference system?
<yme> !pastebin > yme
<ubottu> yme, please see my private message
<Chris_Foster> Hi, Im trying to create an encrypted partition to install ubuntu on, coudl someone point out a tutorial for me, please?
<Luminerd__> Usser I can see /boot/grub but now that I'm looking I am not seeing my user accounts!!! Arrgh!
<marlboro> sorry
<Queen_Of_Spades> Nobody for help me ?
<belkinhelp2_> ActionParsnip...the odd thing is, there is only 1 Thunderbird folder but 3 users, two of which do not have it
<RickZilla> Ok...4 hours of troubleshooting, and still no headway on my Creative Soundblaster issues...going to yank one out of another machine and see if I can get it to work on here
<usser> Luminerd__, no i mean when you boot the cloned machines, and get no OS message. do you get grub prompt?
<neeto> I am trying to set up a DHCP server on my computer, but I cannot get it to recognize the WORKING ethernet device that I want it to listen on. WTF?
<RickZilla> First of all...how do I remove a file from a protected folder via the terminal?
<Luminerd__> Cilkay reference system? I just have several pcs, most with no PS, and no Internet
<marlboro> i need one server in spanish or some chanel in spanish
<soundray> Queen_Of_Spades: you haven't asked a question yet
<soundray> !es | marlboro
<ubottu> marlboro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Paal> I read on the internett that steam could come to linux, is that true? if that, when could it come? (lol, my english :D )
<bodeli> RickZilla: What do you mean by "protected folder"?
<yme> soundray, the result can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/53974
<marlboro> thankz
<guntbert> Queen_Of_Spades: dis you ask a question? what is your problem?
<corelist> Paal: what is steam?
<marlboro> my english is so bad
<marlboro> thankz
<RickZilla> Well, it's in the etc folder, and I need to remove it
<sia-eXtrem1> what is steam ? :P
<dimebar> corelist: steam is Valve's game distribution platform
<cilkay> Luminerd__: No reference system, no big deal. If you can install one system via preseeding, you can install 1000. The whole point is repeatability.
<bobertdos> Paal: Probably only through Wine.
<maek_> steam is a game/content deliver system that valve uses for things like counter strike half life, etc etc
<DigitalFiz> Paal, yes steam runs through wine
<soundray> yme: what is the question?
<BulleT-> I've install a fresh Ubuntu Server on a Vbox and it gives me the following error on booting: This kernel requires the following features not present on your CPU:  0:6
<wx9j> corelist: it says that that extension will not work with the latest version of firefox
<RickZilla> I can't just point and click and delete it
<sia-eXtrem1> oh thnks
<Paal> ﻿corelist: a web site says mmore than 1000 words :P ﻿http://store.steampowered.com/
<corelist> wx9j: bad luck :/
<sia-eXtrem1> it would be very good
<dimebar> Paal: there are rumours that Valve hired someone to port HL2 to linux
<yme> soundray, the question is why the client gets a permission denied if it appears that the authentication/authorization went well
<Luminerd__> Cilkay unfortunately I currently can't even goodle preseeding without dcing from Orc
<Queen_Of_Spades> I want to now how I can be 'unban" to the #Ubuntu-fr chan --' I forget to write /join front of my chan so i'm automatically ban
<corelist> Paal: why do you need it? to play counter strike under ubuntu?
<bodeli> RickZilla: I would first advise you to be sure you need to delet ethat file.
<Luminerd__> Irc even
<cilkay> Luminerd__: One tip that will save you hours, use the example-preseed.txt from the Ubuntu site as a starting point.
<RickZilla> What is the correct syntax to remove a file from a given folder from within the terminal?
<DigitalFiz> dimebar, that would be insanely awesome the hl series are my fav :P
<RickZilla> bodeli:  I do, I put it there in the first place
<Flannel> RickZilla: rm /path/to/file
<Queen_Of_Spades> It's really stupid
<RickZilla> Flannel, thanks
<node357> Paal, if you're going to play source engine games use -dxlevel 80
<corelist> dimebar: cs1.6 works fine with wine
<bodeli> RickZilla: You will probably need to sudo that, though.
<Earthpig> LjL: pm :)
<dimebar> DigitalFiz: yeah, I could finally dump my XP partition
<soundray> yme: the authorization did not go well
<f|uke> Does source run on wine ok?
<Guinnesss> RickZilla: sudo rm <file>
<RickZilla> bodeli:  thanks
<cilkay> Luminerd__: I'll get you a URL. Give me a few minutes. I have to move to another machine.
<bodeli> RickZilla: Since it's in /etc
<node357> f|uke, it runs okay but not great
<Guinnesss> RickZilla: Be sure before deleting...
<yme> soundray, do you know where I could look for the reason?
<dimebar> corelist: it does buy my usb headset won't work with voice comms (wine can't find my mic)
<corelist> node357: cool! should try it
<DigitalFiz> dimebar, i been impatiently waiting for hl2 episode 3 hehe im going to get the beta from a friend when its released
<bodeli> RickZilla: Right, be careful...once it's gone, it's gone.
<guntbert> Queen_Of_Spades: just try /join #ubuntu-fr
<Chris_Foster> Hi, Im trying to create an encrypted partition to install ubuntu on, coudl someone point out a tutorial for me, please?
<Paal> There is sometime i play cs 1.6, may 1time in a week :P but on a other computer.
<Paal> It had been fine if steam could run without wine on linux :P
<Luminerd__> Cilkay appreciate your help!! Is this going to be doable in a day for a guy who knows little about Linux
<Flannel> Queen_Of_Spades: You'll have to discuss it in #ubuntu-irc
<soundray> yme: you need to copy your public key to the server and append it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys there
<Queen_Of_Spades> #You're ban from this channel
<yme> soundray I did that
<Chris_Foster> Hi, Im trying to create an encrypted partition to install ubuntu on, coudl someone point out a tutorial for me, please?
<corelist> !truecrypt | Chris_Foster
<ubottu> Chris_Foster: Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Paal> I'm banned?
<KiNG_> Queen_Of_Spades you're unbanned now
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Are you an experienced sysadmin on any other OS, say Windows?
<Maahes> anyone know why I'm having trouble saving things in dosbox with c mounted as /home/me/games?
<yme> soundray, in fact I can see that the last key is mtedone@jemoslaptop (which is the client I'm trying to connect to the server)
<LjL> Queen_Of_Spades: or tu peut rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bariga> can anyone help me with my disk problem ?
<bobertdos> Paal: No, she was talking about herself.
<Queen_Of_Spades> I try
<corelist> Paal: no, but if you keep having offtopic around. you will :)
<ryan_m16> yay!
<sia-eXtrem1> i can't open launchpad.net it give me network timeout error ! what can i do ?
<corelist> bariga: what is problem?
<Queen_Of_Spades> It's okay
<manb> where do i get thc hydra?
<soundray> yme: what's the name of the public key you appended to authorized_keys?
<Queen_Of_Spades> Thank you all
<Luminerd__> Cilkay no not really. I know basics though, I used to run slackware
<soundray> yme: *filename
<manb> any apt-sources?
<corelist> sia-eXtrem1: run a traceroute to see if it is your isp routing issue or servers are down
<bariga> my disk is recognized by fdisk -l but my fstab says he can't find /dev/sda1 (which is the drive)
<sia-eXtrem1> ok
<yme> soundray, id_rsa.pub
<bariga> i've also tried mount.ntfs-3g
<Flannel> manb: What are you looking for?
<corelist> bargia so either you should mount it manually or add it to fstab
<bariga> UUID=323091143090E061 /backup       ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
<yme> I did a cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys
<soundray> yma: and you've copied this from the client's ~/.ssh directory?
<bariga> # /dev/sda
<bariga> i did :)
<cilkay_> Luminerd__: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<knoppix> How do I start up sshd?
<cilkay_> Luminerd__: http://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<Ayabara> Anyone here got a Dell XPS M1530?
<bariga> but when i look into /dev/disk/by-uuid/there is no 3230....
<bobertdos> bariga: Did you include the 1 om /dev/sda1?
<Flannel> knoppix: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bariga> om?
<bobertdos> *in
<belkinhelp2_> pulling my hair out....how do i find my email folder in hardy heron for thunderbird?
<bariga> yes
<bariga> i've just tried it without
<manb> Flannel, i am searching a apt-source so i cant install hydra.
<bariga> but originaly it stood there
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: someone already replied to you. ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<Flannel> belkinhelp2_: It'd be in a dotfile. Also, I think in the thunderbird account settings, you can change it (which means you can look at where it is currently)
<Flannel> manb: What is hydra?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....its not there
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: how did you check?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....I have 3 users...only 1 of them has that folder location
<belkinhelp2_> nautilus
<philsf> hello, a friend of mine is having the following problem with her dpkg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/53976/ how can she force-remove the offending packages?
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: nautilus doesn't show files and folders that begin with a . by default.
<manb> Flannel, it is a bruteforce hacking program.
<belkinhelp2_> Flannel....ill take a look
<manb> Flannel, i want to check, how long it takes to bruteforce my pw.
<belkinhelp2_> oh?
<manb> Flannel, you know where i can get it? i am too silly to compile from source, so i need a apt-source address
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: go to nautilus preferences and enable "Show Hidden" or similar
<Luminerd__> Thank you cilkay *sigh* I don't understand though, many many people told me partimage was perfect for this
<Flannel> manb: Try john
<sia-eXtrem1> ﻿corelist: here is tracerout : http://paste.ubuntu.com/53981/
<techsupport> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938144
<cilkay> Luminerd__: partimage would be fine if you're doing one machine at a time, I suppose. How many machines do you have?
<Killer--Tux> help installing kismet
<techsupport> may someone have a look ?
<manb> Flannel, i should ask john?
<Flannel> manb: no, no, the package "john"
<Flannel> !info john | manb
<Trinithis> in the xorg.conf file, I have "RandRRotation" on. Is there a way to keep it on while at the same time, have my computer start in protrait mode?
<ubottu> manb: john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<bariga> i'm really getting confused... when i type mount /backup it says
<bariga>  sudo mount.ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /backup
<skylar_> knoppix maybe $sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<bariga> sorry wrong paste
<trenton_> Hello all, trying to build Amarok2 from trunk but getting mysql error on kubuntu hardy. needs libmysqld.a which package do I need please?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...."show hidden" didnt work
<Luminerd__> Cilkay around 20... Is preseeding over network or something? I only ever wanted to restore to one at a time
<bariga> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /backup
<bariga> mount failed
<bariga> so i tried umounting then it says
<belkinhelp2_> Soundray...i still can only see 1 of 3 where the thunderbird folder is supposed to be
<bariga> umount: /backup mount disagrees with the fstab
<soundray> yma: did you copy it from the client's ~/.ssh directory?
<guntbert> !enter | bariga
<ubottu> bariga: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<skylar_> knoppix once you have apt-get install'd the client it should run automatically on boot
<corelist> sia-eXtrem1: looks like isp problem to me!
<Earthpig> LjL is my hero, +1 to him for helping me out with my dumbass question. that is all.
<Luminerd__> Cilkay Over network is wayyy too ambitious for this lowly newbie :(
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Preseeding in a nutshell, download that example-preseed.txt. Modify to suit. Put the modified file on a web or ftp server somewhere. To test, take an Alternate boot CD and pass the URL to the preseed file to the kernel (hit F6).
<Killer--Tux> help installing kismet
<skylar_> gotta go
<corelist> sia-eXtrem1: call your internet provider support
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: perhaps you haven't run thunderbird when logged in as any of the other users.
<aaron_> What application would you recommend for business accounting? don't say gnu cash please
<sia-eXtrem1> i think that to
<cilkay> Luminerd__: It's not necessarily just over a network. You can use preseeding with any installation method, CD, USB key, network, whatever.
<sia-eXtrem1> i'm going to using proxy
<sia-eXtrem1> but it's so slooooow
<r_a_j_e> !hardy bluetooth > me
<soundray> aaron_: why should I say anything other than the truth, though?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy bluetooth
<manb> Flannel, okay. can it bruteforce http-sites? my router is accessable via http://192.168.1.1
<aaron_> so gnu cash it is
<aaron_> ?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....2 of 3 are active
<soundray> aaron_: yes
<Luminerd__> I need Internet for this......
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: what do you mean by "active"?
<r_a_j_e> !bluetooth > me
<ubottu> r_a_j_e, please see my private message
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....the main account is mine...the one im looking for
<bobertdos> belkinhelp2_: Active, but have they run Thunderbird??
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....2 of 3 are used
<Euperia> aaron: I did see a review of Accounting programs on linux.com jsut a few nights ago.
<cilkay> Luminerd__: All preseeding is doing is providing answers to all the questions for which you'd normally be prompted during installation. I can get from bare metal to complete KDE desktop machine in under 10 minutes by answering one question during installation and that one question, I'm sure I can preseed away too.
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...yes, running thunderbird
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to do raw socket programming in unbuntu?
<danielson> Is there any way to dock the nickname list in xchat?
<f|uke> Is it foolish to run 8.10 as a noob? I really want to "update-manager -d", but on my last attempt, I couldn't get skype to work
<perlsyntax> ?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....the odd thing is, the one i can see is in the "thunderbird" folder under "profiles"
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<bobertdos> f|uke: slightly foolish, yes
<philsf> perlsyntax: try #ubuntu-devel
<belkinhelp2_> Soundray...thats where i was assuming mine would be as well
<perlsyntax> thanks
<yme> soundray, I solved the problem
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....one more thing...i just upgraded to hardy heron last night
<f|uke> garrr. Ok. i can wait a month.
<soundray> yme: what was it?
<Luminerd__> Cilkay but what about user accounts and themes
<trenton_> Hello all, trying to build Amarok2 from trunk but getting mysql error on kubuntu hardy. needs libmysqld.a which package do I need please?
<techsupport> so how can i get a service to start at startup automatically
<techsupport> ?
<cilkay> Luminerd__: All installing over a network is going to do instead of a CD is make the installation even more automatic. You can do 20 machines in under 30 minutes because you won't have to run around to each one individually.
<soundray> techsupport: what's the name of the service?
<corelist> !repeat | cilkay
<ubottu> cilkay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sia-eXtrem1> it solved with using a proxy
<techsupport> soundray, well its a game server
<yme> I installed cygwin on the client, and the generated key was undere cygwin, but not under the ssh folder used by ssh
<cilkay> corelist: Huh?
<Killer--Tux> techsupport sessions
<hansin> I posted this to #ubunut+1 but maybe someone here has the answer: "
<hansin>  [14:22] [hansin(+ei)] [6:freenode/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Act: 2,3,4]
<hansin> [#ubuntu]
<hansin> BTW, I am getting versed in Grub due to some of my install issues (I triple boot and like to try out different things).  In the partion stage, at least on the text installer, I can choose if I want to set onto the start of that partions, so I would then be able to chainload that partion?  Just not sure what setting that to 'yes' would do.  Thanks.
<yme> soundray, I installed cygwin on the client, and the generated key was undere cygwin, but not under the ssh folder used by ssh
<Luminerd__> Cilkay it is really sounding like this is going I be a lot more complicated
<soundray> techsupport: did you install it as an Ubuntu package?
<cilkay> Luminerd__: You can add user accounts to the preseed file.
<hansin> Sorry, what I just posted what the question...  thanks.
<techsupport> soundray, no
<bill--22> hi
<soundray> techsupport: good to know
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Not really. There's a bunch of complexity to other schemes too. You just don't know them yet. :)
<Luminerd__> It will not take me less time if it takes me long time to figure out how to even use it
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....when i do a file search for "thunderbird" there is only one /home/user listed
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...what gives?
<yme> soundray, so now I re-generated the key, copied it under ~/.ssh (on the client), copied and cat it to the server and everything works nicely
<hansin> was the question...  Just wondering what the 'set partion as bootable' flag does in the text installer.
<soundray> yme: well done
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...i know its somewhere on my harddrive because i can read my saved mail
<techsupport> soundray, i compiled it from a third party and have to use this command to start it sektor@ubuntu:~/q2server/q2sv$ ./r1q2ded +set game opentdm +exec server.cfg +map q2dm1
<bobertdos> trenton_: Well, do you have the mysql server, client (and probably a bunch of deve headers) installed?
<corelist> yme: so that was a vulnerable key blacklist issue?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....any suggestions on manually tracing the program back to the save location?
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: are you trying to see another user's email folder?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....im trying to see my own folder
<cilkay> Luminerd__: So what "simple" method were you considering?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...i can already see the other users folder...thats what is bothering me!
<Chris_Foster> is it possible to install backtrack (sorry, cant get onto backtrack forums) on a encrypted partition made with truecrypt?
<Chris_Foster> without emulation
<bobertdos> belkinhelp2_: Perhaps the terminal would give you better perspective. Try ls -a
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: make a config change, exit thunderbird and run 'find ~ -mmin -2' (searches your home for files changed in the last two minutes)
<cilkay> Luminerd__: Do you already have a disk image? (That's what I meant by a reference system.)
<slangasek> hi, did someone here direct perlsyntax to #ubuntu-devel for help with programming questions?
<Luminerd__> Cilkay partimage I already have about 9 hours into trying to set it up and now it simply won't boot!!
<bobertdos> slangasek: not yet
<techsupport> soundray, so basically, my question is is it possible for me to set up so that i wont have to login as that user and run that command, but to actually have it start automatically at startup when i restart ubuntu server ?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get raw socket programming to wor k on unbuntu?
<slangasek> bobertdos: "yet"?
<trenton_> bobertdos: yes, but it apears that mysql-5.1 on ubuntu is broken when it comes to libmysqld.a ,and mysql-5.0 is not supported
<corelist> slangasek: that was some one here.
<Chris_Foster> without emulation
<Chris_Foster> is it possible to install backtrack (sorry, cant get onto backtrack forums) on a encrypted partition made with truecrypt?
<Luminerd__> Cilkay I have a image of. The primary partition
<yme> corelist, no, that was simply Windows :-(
<perlsyntax> ?
<belkinhelp2_> thats very odd
<perlsyntax> ?
<perlsyntax> hello
<belkinhelp2_> i know i didnt open that picture in the last two minutes
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: what's odd?
<itewsh> hay, is there any #ubuntu-offtopic channel ?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....is someone in my system?
<slangasek> corelist: er, could you tell me who?  #ubuntu-devel isn't a channel for programming help, and it would be good if we weren't giving users the runaround by directing them to wrong channels
<kitche> itewsh: yes
<corelist> itewsh: there is
<soundray> itewsh: yes, it's called that
<perlsyntax> i wish someone would help me with my question i have.
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: gremlins
<corelist> slangasek: it is hard but i can take look in history, brb
<guntbert> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bariga> aaaaaargh i'm going literaly crazy
<itewsh> CorbinFox  kitche  soundray : thank you ! :P
<BulleT-> How do i make SSH and Apache visible from the host(or any other PC online)? I`m using Ubuntu Server as guest and Windows XP as host.
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....what reason can you give for the resume folder to have been accessed in the last 2 minutes?
<perlsyntax> i try to be
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: I don't come here to be interrogated.
<perlsyntax> that link don't have me.
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....didnt mean to sound like im interrogating...i just found it odd and you asked what was odd
<Killer--Tux> problem installing kismet
<jasuus> can somebody give me a description or link to a page that explains how RC4 is used when i connect to say, chase.com...the algorithm requires a key for encryption and decryption....how si the key communicated?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...so i thought id clarify what...and why i found it odd
<Killer--Tux> can someone plz help me with kismet
<guntbert> jasuus: maybe someone in ##security ?
<soundray> belkinhelp2_: you're too easily distracted. Did that command find your thunderbird dir?
<bariga> does anybody know what ubuntu uses. cause it seems that on my system both mtab as fstab are used? is that even possible?
<danielson> Does ubuntu run GNOME by default?
<neeto> I need some help with setting up a DHCP server. I have copied my dhcpd.conf into a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1219225. I still cannot get an IP from anything that is connected to eth1 even though the server seems to be running and listening on eth1. I don't understand. Please help me.
<perlsyntax> ubottu, got any ideas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about got any ideas
<soundray> danielson: yes
<bariga> ubuntu does
<bariga> but you can change it
<danielson> wtf is GTK?
<ryan_m16> GTK = <3
<danielson> ...when downloading packages I'm never sure if I'm downloading the right one
<soundray> danielson: no swearing here please
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....it found my home folder
<danielson> sry
<perlsyntax> am i talking to the wall or something?
<neeto> I need some help with setting up a DHCP server. I have copied my dhcpd.conf into a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1219225. I still cannot get an IP from anything that is connected to eth1 even though the server seems to be running and listening on eth1. I don't understand. Please help me.
<bobertdos> danielson: It is the framework for all Linux GUI's, basically.
<soundray> !gtk > danielson
<ubottu> danielson, please see my private message
<ryan_m16> soundray: come on, at least he used the abbreviation
<Killer--Tux> lol
<corelist> slangasek: may i pm?
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...i found it
<danielson> Thanks.. like I'm looking at wxwidgets packages in synaptic manager... there's libwxwidgets and then theres like libwxgtk
<soundray> ryan_m16: the rule is no swearing, abbreviated or not. Some people need to use this channel professionally
<Killer--Tux> perlsyntax what your question
<slangasek> corelist: sure
<ryan_m16> soundray: alright then :)
<belkinhelp2_> i check every 2 minutes to see which files have been accessed
<ttwio> Hi I get this Error in cod4: Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data - Im on ubuntu 8.04 + wine1.1.5
<danielson> I just dont know which packages to select. I'm a new linux/ubuntu user...and I'm planning on making a custom driver
<soundray> danielson: what do you mean by custom driver?
<magnetron> ttwio, does the wine appdb mention that error?
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron:  hmm no it is the cod4
<Jonchu> hey can some1 tell me that is cappet rune better than normal rune?
<magnetron> ttwio, yes, i know. does the wine appdb mention that error in COD?
<ryan_m16> I also have a problem with the new Ubuntu. Whenever I try to load a flash file (swf or flv), Firefox will crash. But sometimes it doesn't! Kinda weird... I just have the Adobe Flash Plugin installed, so why does this happen? Anyone else with this problem? (and solution?)
<Jonchu> hey can some1 tell me that is cappet rune better than normal rune?
<Stormx2> Hi. What's the command to get up the "shutdown" window (the one which lists shut down, reboot, hibernate, etc)?
<danielson> I'm working on a robot @ school that runs gentoo... Right now we've maxed out our serial ports, so I want to build some hardware & write a usb driver to free up ports for future upgrades
<Jonchu> hey can some1 tell me that is cappet rune better than normal rune?
<soundray> ryan_m16: make sure you haven't got another flash plugin installed that competes with Adobe's. Open about:plugins as a URL to check.
<magnetron> !repeat | Jonchu
<ubottu> Jonchu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BulleT-> How do i make SSH and Apache visible from the host(or any other PC online)? I`m using Ubuntu Server as guest and Windows XP as host. Please help :(
<danielson> From a high level viewpoint, plug it in and it should emulate like 4 serial ports or however many are needed to run the hardware modules
<Fungusma1> ANy idea why when ever I download something, when my computer goes idle, all downloads cancel ?
<ryan_m16> soundray: thank you very much! I'll try now.
<magnetron> BulleT-, totally depends on which hypervisor you run on the host.
<Jonchu> hey can some1 tell me that is cappet rune better than normal rune?
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: ? no mention of wine is -  ----- R_Init ----- Getting Direct3D 9 interface...
<Luminerd__> Cilkay thanks for the help.
<magnetron> ttwio, yes, but IS THAT ERROR MENTIOND ON THE WINE APPDB?
<BulleT-> magnetron: How do I find that ?
<xomp> !repeat | Jonchu
<ubottu> Jonchu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Killer--Tux> need help complieing kismet
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: oh !!! no :(
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804&iTestingId=31591
<soundray> Killer--Tux: why compile if you can install from a package?
<soundray> !info kismet | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> killer--tux: kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2007-10-R1-2build1 (hardy), package size 946 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<Killer--Tux> soundray where can i get it from
<magnetron> BulleT-, if, for instance you are running vmware on your windows host, then you need to configure that vmware and windows host to provide network access to the guest. as soon you do that, the ubuntu guest will pick the network up.
<soundray> !software > Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux, please see my private message
<soundray> Killer--Tux: it's in the universe repo
<belkinhelp2_> soundray.....i got now.  Had to restart nautilus with "show hidden" for it to take effect.
<BulleT-> I'm using Virtual Box. Even soo, the guest is online...
<plouffe> I have some movie files (mostly avi) on an external USB HD and some of them cannot be read anymore after a few weeks. totem breaks up at the same point (say 20min into the movie) with error "cannot read from resource". Any ideas what's wrong?
<Killer--Tux> soundray universe repo ??
<belkinhelp2_> soundray....the resume folder constantly being accessed is a pic file that wont resolve a .pcx
<BulleT-> magnetron: The host doesen't know the guest it's around here...
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...perhaps ubuntu cant resolve it and so "hangs" on it
<Astral_Projectio> guys i dont have "roaming mode" in network-admin.. what is the deal with that?
<soundray> Killer--Tux: ubottu sent you a link with everything you need to know about installing software on Ubuntu
<belkinhelp2_> soundray...thank you
<Traveler92> HEY DOES SOMEONE KNOW THAT IS NORMAL RUNES BETTER THAN CAPPED RUNES IN TOO HUMAN!!!!!
<ttwio> ﻿ubottu: UBYTE4N
<magnetron> BulleT-, what are you running as your hypervisor? vmware? qemu? virtualbox?
<kebomix> what is roaming mode ?
<soundray> !caps | Traveler92
<ubottu> Traveler92: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<magnetron> Traveler92, stop repeating it!
<magnetron> kebomix, "automatic"
<bariga> anyone who has experience with the mtab and fstab files?
<danielson> Sweet, got codeblocks installed!
<soundray> bariga: you need to say what your problem is
<kebomix> aha
<kebomix> ok
<magnetron> ttwio, looks like you need a special "patched" version of wine
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: yes for punkbuster not for the game :) wine is way beyond that now :)
<bariga> i need to know what file ubuntu standard uses. cause one time it mentions the mtab and other times it mentions the fstab
<soundray> bariga: what are you trying to do?
<bariga> both of the files should be correct but i still can't umount or mount my ntfs fs
<corelist> ttwio: you got it running in wine?
<starn> anybody know if ubuntu can be controled via voice? like windows can. and type with voice..
<bariga> also i've tried fdisk -l and there is the drive and it says the drive is located at /dev/sda1
<soundray> bariga: mtab is not a file you edit
<bariga> so what is this mtab file then ?
<soundray> bariga: please put your /etc/fstab on a pastebin
<magnetron> ttwio, i suspect it's related to your combination of graphics card, graphics driver. the test on that page mentions a nvidia card. report any bugs you find to the Wine bugtracker.
<ttwio> ﻿corelist: yes, but now i try in wine 1.1.5
<soundray> !pastebin > bariga
<ubottu> bariga, please see my private message
<bariga> soundray: give me a minute :)
<belkinhelp2_> anyone know how to get around this:  The file "5xkmx6hx.default" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<leslieviljoen> I am having a strange time installing ubuntu: after the install and reboot, I get dumped to busybox with this error: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/62322ba8-1af4-4c15-8359-2cc45e52a24f does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<belkinhelp2_> im trying to backup a users email folder
<corelist> ttwio: wow, you mean punkbuster? i stopped playing warroxk just because of that :|
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: I did install windows home and cod4 on the computer did work fine .. I play hlf2 and css dods fine with steam :)
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: do it as root
<belkinhelp2_> wont allow copy to USB stick using nautilus
<corelist> ttwio: please report to wine-db site with instructions
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: do it from the console, using sudo cp
<MarcC> how do I get a yanked USB drive icon off my desktop? It's too late to unmount
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...i did "sudo nautilus"
<LjL> !gksudo | belkinhelp2_
<bariga> soundray: i've done it should i give you the link or what, cause i'm not used to work with pastebin:)
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<leslieviljoen> and although both CD and HDD devices have entries (sda is there), there is no by-uuid directory under /dev
<magnetron> ttwio, yes, but you didn't use the same driver in windows and linux, did you? report any bugs to the wine project, as you got that version of wine from them, not from us. good luck.
<soundray> bariga: yes, if you want me to have a look at it, I need the link
<belkinhelp2_> ah
<belkinhelp2_> thnks
<leslieviljoen> any ideas?
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: anyway, leave nautilus alone and do it from the console
<ttwio> ﻿corelist: think it is about there the problem is .. laptop 9800m gt http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<bariga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53995/
<leslieviljoen> I have tried mounting sda but I get "invalid argument"
<bariga> maybe i should remove the # before /dev/sda1 and so on
<soundray> bariga: no
<starn> anybody know if ubuntu can be controled via voice? like windows can. and type with voice..
<soundray> bariga: /dev/sda1 is  not an NTFS filesystem
<bariga> soundray: i'm just looking where it goes wrong :)
<corelist> !repeat | starn
<ubottu> starn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> starn: controlled, probably yes to an extent, type, no, at least not without commercial software that's out of production
<relik_> hello i am using eeeubuntu but notice a small problem: the installer screen is too bug for my eeepc
<relik_> how can i solve this problem?
<bariga> but fdisk -l said it was /dev/sda1
<soundray> bariga: please pastebin the output from 'sudo fdisk -l' as well
<bariga> ok
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: seems it is in ubuntu somewhere http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4393612
<LjL> !info gnome-voice-control | starn
<soundray> bariga: and 'sudo blkid' too pls
<ubottu> starn: gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): Speech recognizer to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 33 kB, installed size 220 kB
<starn> ljl iam willing to pay hehe
<bariga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53997/
<LjL> starn: it's IBM ViaVoice, but you can't pay for it as they aren't selling it anymore
<ssthormess> I have a copy of Viavoice for Windows on a CD
<ssthormess> I can upload it
<magnetron> ttwio, you still haven't told me what graphics driver and card you have. and nowhere on the wine page does it say that COD4 works with ATI cards in Wine
<LjL> !piracy | ssthormess
<ubottu> ssthormess: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<soundray> bariga: sudo blkid ?
<LjL> ssthormess: in any case, the Windows version isn't the Linux version
<ssthormess> @ubottu: allright, folk
<bariga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53998/
<Generic6552> Hi.  I got myself into trouble... again.  I upgraded to Itrepid Ibex without an adequate appreciation for the difference 26 days can make.  Is there any way to downgrade back to Hardy Haron (8.04)?
<bariga> it's weird normaly /dev/sda1 should stand in the list of blkid
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: ﻿laptop 9800m gt http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177 - np I look around - yes im on wine !
<corelist> !downgrade | Generic6552
<ubottu> Generic6552: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<belkinhelp2_> LjL.....gksudo nautilus doesnt work...i still am unable to copy the users email folder onto the USB stick
<soundray> bariga: I was going to say that
<linny> i have a strange bug with ff3 in ubuntu it allways starts fullscreen and f11 doesnt make it small again any ideas folks ?
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: i gave you my advice already - use the console
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...unfortunately im not console savvy
<magnetron> ttwio, did i make myself clear about where you should report wine bugs?
<soundray> bariga: it's a bit of a weird situation. According to your fstab, /dev/sda1 should be a swap partition.
<seps1816> is there a way with ubuntu to download bit torrents with out showing you ip?
<corelist> belkinhelp2_: better you start it now :)
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: yes, and when I get a wine bug I will use that
<magnetron> seps1816, yes, if you download via a proxy
<corelist> seps1816: no way, neithe rubuntu nor other OSes
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: sudo cp /path/to/the/original/file /path/to/the/destination
<belkinhelp2_> can someone give me a console copy/paste command tutorial link
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: not quite rocket science
<linny> seps1816 there is no way to use torrents without showing your ip period
<LjL> !cli > belkinhelp2_    (belkinhelp2_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_, please see my private message
<Generic6552> Shucks.  Okay then, can I use the Hardy Heron installer to uninstall Ibex?
<bariga> soundray: now i see what's wrong i thoud the uuid stands above the /dev/sda1 but it seems to stand below it :)
<LjL> Generic6552: yes
<jpastore> Is there a way to create or edit visio files in ubuntu? is there an open office ver?
<Flannel> Generic6552: Just install Hardy, yes.
<[Solaris]> how can i create a 'link'/folder from the desktop to say /some/dir
<bariga> notice how i've got 2 times /dev/sdb2
<magnetron> ttwio, if it's a bug in your graphics driver, report it at launchpad, the ubuntu bugtracker. however, if it's the closed source driver, it would be illegal for us to fix that bug :(
<seps1816> that sucks
<Generic6552> Okay.  Not quite the answer I was hoping for, but it's certainly better than nothing ; )  Thank s once more for your help.
<[Solaris]> create a symbolic link ~/Desktop/ ?
<magnetron> !pm | seps1816
<ubottu> seps1816: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> bariga: the comment containing /dev/sda1 is just there for your orientation.
<LjL> !info vsdump | jpastore, you can convert them to XML
<ubottu> jpastore, you can convert them to xml: vsdump (source: vsdump): Convert Microsoft Visio diagrams .vsd, .vss. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.40-1 (hardy), package size 402 kB, installed size 584 kB
<corelist> Generic6552: trying to downgrade just makes some more pain! what is your problem with interpid? ask in #ubuntu+1 and seek help
<seps1816> o my bad i dont know what im doing on this irc stuff
<soundray> bariga: you should normally use UUIDs to refer to partitions in fstab
<Generic6552> Oh, okay, I'll try that first.
<paradizelost> hey all
<csa3d> is there any way to restart X via the command line, and have it not bring you to the login screen again?
<Generic6552> It's nothing major, just little things that don't work.
<paradizelost> i'm trying to set up VNC on the console X session
<bariga> but i can't find the uuid of the 120 gb drive :)
<magnetron> seps1816, the only feasible to find a proxy would be to pay for one. there are literally hundreds of services like that
<paradizelost> but when i type a  keystroke, it disconnects me
<LjL> csa3d: no. there is a way to restart it, and there is a way to tell it to never give you the login screen; there isn't a way to do both in a row.
<paradizelost> any ideas?
<belkinhelp2_> how can i change the file browser so show the file destination.....like an address bar?
<corelist> csa3d: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<soundray> bariga: that is strange...
<bariga> it used to be what the fstab file now says
<jpastore> LjL: thanks...once they're in XML what can edit them with? you know what let me look at the project....thanks!
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: yes sir, I look around to see an soulutoin ..  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<csa3d> corelist:  lemme give that a try.. brb
<soundray> bariga: what kind of drive is it? Looks like it should be an internal hard disk...
<LjL> jpastore: i'm afraid... manually, with a text editor
<linny> magnetron: seps1816, but these proxys are often slow , and ones that do allow high bandwith are often expensive
<bariga> i know in the beginning it totally worked than after 2 days i notice that the drive doesn't mount automaticly and now it's just hopeless
<corelist> belkinhelp2_: press ctrl+l on nautilus
<soundray> bariga: PATA or SATA?
<bariga> pata still
<belkinhelp2_> corelist...thanks
<soundray> bariga: have you recently modified your drive arrangement?
<bariga> and it's used internally so
<seps1816> thanks guys
<bariga> what do you mean with drive arrangement?
<soundray> bariga: how they are physically connected to your controller
<jpastore> ljl that sucks
<luminer1> Ahh! I got them to give me Internet on the computesr
<bariga> nope i hadn't have my pc opened for months now :)
<luminer1> I feel so much better now
<Fungusma1> how do I change the time in xubuntu. FOr some reason they dot give me the option if I right click on the time
<Fungusma1> My clock is 1 hour behin
<Fungusma1> d
<soundray> bariga: are there any numbers in the last line when you enter 'free'?
<nikki_> hallo leutz wie gez ????
<soundray> !de | nikki_
<ubottu> nikki_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Fungusma1> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<bah> It is now Saturday October 04 2008 04:57:15 PM UTC-4 (EDT). (24 hour time is 16:57:15). 1223153835 seconds since 00:00:00 UTC, January 1, 1970. (Not counting leap seconds.)
<magnetron> Fungusma1, it's in the System menu
<corelist> Fungusma1: date commadn in terminal can set time, man date for more info
<bariga> soundray: so i just have to type free in console ?
<soundray> bariga: yes
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: Under what ?
<Fungusma1> ﻿corelist: Thanks
<luminer1> cilkay I think I needed to backup the mbr and restore that as well, I was just repartitioning and restoring the primary partition
<soundray> bariga: just to see if you have any active swap space at all
<bariga> yes
<bariga> i've got 2 lines of numbers
<pr> my personal tip of the week: check out gnome-do (!!)
<bariga> swap and mem
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: lolololol
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: Sorrrry
<soundray> bariga: are there any numbers in the last line, other than zeros?
<bariga> no used swap is 0
<corelist> pr it is cool and handy :)
 * Fungusma1 needs to eat more carrots
<belkinhelp2_> what am i doing wrong here:  sudo cp /home/giulia/.mozilla/firefox/5xkmx6hx.default /media/UDISK
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: Thanks
<belkinhelp2_> getting an error msg
<magnetron> Fungusma1, np
<bariga> yes total and free
<bariga> 3863592
<guntbert> belkinhelp2_: are you trying to copy a whole folder?
<DigitalFiz> anyone know of a webcam tricaster for linux?
<d4de_> Hey guys.  I was fiddling around with themes and I seem to have broken gnome.  While changing themes the screen froze.  I restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace and re-logged in.  My startup sound plays but it just freezes and can't go any further.  The same problem happens if I change the session to "Failsafe Gnome".  Thankfully I had fluxbox installed which I'm using now but could really use some help fixing gnome
<corelist> belkinhelp2_: cp -r ... tp vopy dirs recursivly
<belkinhelp2_> guntbert...yes
<DigitalFiz> err multicaster
<corelist> *copy
<pr> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<relik_> hello
<relik_> please helpe me
<LjL> jpastore: of course though, there are Visio-*like* programs around. they just don't read Visio format
<corelist> !info concky > pr
<ubottu> pr, please see my private message
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: Maybe you can answer this one for me. I'm trying to assign shortcuts. Preferably SUPER KEY to open my Applications button in the panel. In gnome it is easy. In xubuntu I still can't find the option. Hot keys does not allow me to change this.
<corelist> !info conky > pr
<guntbert> belkinhelp2_: then you need sudo cp -R .... (for recursive)
<LjL> !eeepc | relik_, also try the channel #ubuntu-eeepc
<ubottu> relik_, also try the channel #ubuntu-eeepc: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<relik_> I have eeexubuntu for the eeepc, but ubiquity is far too big for my eeepc. How can in install debian on my eeepc? Are there other installers available?
<belkinhelp2_> corelist....-r thank you
<bariga> i'm really starting to lose hope :)
<jpastore> ljl: that's fine can they read the xml dump from vsdump? I just found kivio is that what you're talking about?
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: FOund it again lol
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png
<Fungusma1> ﻿magnetron: Sorryyyy
<LjL> relik_: read that page, it talks about your problem.
<soundray> bariga: me too, unfortunately. It's looking a bit clearer to me, though.
<LjL> jpastore: no, they can't as far as i'm aware. maybe i could be wrong. kivio is one, yes, although it's a KDE program; another is Dia. see http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<soundray> bariga: I think your /dev/sda drive has just gone
<soundray> bariga: your swap is actually /dev/sdb6, and it's fine
<cilkay> luminer1: Back. So what did you decide?
<StevenJosway> I asked this erlier but i fotgot ~~ how do i stop the pinging?
<Paal> How can turn off the screen on the laptop when I have the Extern screen conetcted? And when I disconect the extern screen the screen on the laptop goas on again?
<StevenJosway> like i pinged a website and it doesent stop
<bariga> i'm so hard gonna make a ghost image after i've fixed this problem :d
<LjL> StevenJosway: the same way you stop any console program: ctrl+c
<soundray> bariga: not sure that there's anything to fix
<StevenJosway> You da man. thanks
<jpastore> ljl do you know of a flow charting app that is platform independent? I'm not tied to visio. it's just available and I can deploy it to my windows users...I'm really the only ubuntu user in the office unfortunately...
<bariga> i guess i'll just have to hope for my hd to come back :)
<jasunto> anyone know how to do a keyboard shortcut to snap screenshots?
<soundray> bariga: you might look at the low-level tools in the smartmontools package.
<Paal> prtscrn button
<bariga> i'll try booting a knoppix live version
<LjL> jpastore, Dia is available for Windows. Kivio is or will be shortly.
<corelist> jasunto: keyboard shortcuts in prefrences
<LjL> jpastore: here is also a thread that mentions other more obscure alternatives: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-400879.html
<jpastore> ljl, I'm at koffice and I don't see anything about windows...I'll check out dia and the link you just sent me =) thanks!
<soundray> bariga: perhaps you should try a cold reboot as well to get it unstuck, but like I said, I don't have high hopes for your /dev/sda
<conical> is there a way to set idle time to never?
<conical> rather than 2 hours
<bariga> i'm gonna try the reboot after i've installed smartmontools
<corelist> conical: idle time to what?
<d4de_> Hey guys.  I was fiddling around with themes and I seem to have broken gnome.  While changing themes the screen froze.  I restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace and re-logged in.  My startup sound plays but it just freezes and can't go any further.  The same problem happens if I change the session to "Failsafe Gnome" and after reboot.  Thankfully I had fluxbox installed which I'm using now but could really use some help fixing gnome
<bariga> i'll be right back soundray
<soundray> bariga: I'm off -- good luck
<bariga> thx anyway :)
<bariga> you've setted me in the right direction
<corelist> conical: power management?
<bariga> c u around
<soundray> bariga: pleasure
<Paal> what is Twinview and X screen?
<csa3d> yeah, restarting the x server via "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" still brings me to a login, doesn't seem a refresh..
<csa3d> trying to enable/disable composit flag in xorg.conf via script
<LjL> jpastore: KOffice 2 will most likely be available for Windows, current stable KOffice isn't
<hateball> !twinview | Paal
<ubottu> Paal: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<luminer1> I just restored a partition image and when I start it up, it says "GRUB GRUB GRUB" over and over, doesn't seem to stop
<jpastore> ljl thanks...
<ryanakca> I backed up my home directory to an exernal HDD... that sent every file 777... How can I make chmod set regular files to 600 and directories to 700 ? If I go chmod -R 600 Directory/*, it sets the directories as non-executable / prevents me from accessing them.
<conical> under screen saver
<conical> setting idle time to never
<conical> instead of 2 hours
<jasunto> corelist: i want to hit some keys and have it taken to desktop, thats all, not open the screenshot utility,
<luminer1> Does anyone know what  could cause the computer to flash the word "GRUB" over and over on boot? I just barely restored it from a partimage
<jasunto> keyboard shortcut to take screenshot to desktop with no other clicks or keys?
<belkinhelp2_> im unable to copy this folder across the network:  sudo cp -r /home/giulia/.mozilla/firefox/5xkmx6hx.default smb://nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/
<belkinhelp2_> what am i doing wrong?
<gray--> ryanakca: you could use chmod everything to 700
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...you still here?
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: yes
<gray--> and then write a 'for' loop to find regular files only and chmod the ones it finds
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: smb://etc is not a path
<arooni> how do i do at traceroute on a domain within linux?
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: it's only valid inside GNOME.
<belkinhelp2_> LjL....ARGH
<GodfatherofEire> Anyone ever compile their own driver for a printer?
<bobertdos> belkinhelp2_: You know, it would probably be helpful for you to install samba-fs
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...is there a painless way to copy this folder across the network
<belkinhelp2_> babertdos...i think it is
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: painless, depends... i usually *mount* my SAMBA shares into some real directory
<guntbert> arooni: the command is traceroute <dest>
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: sudo mount //computername/sharename /mnt/somedirectory -o username=sambausername
<bobertdos> belkinhelp2_: In which case, it would be helpful, like LjL says, to mount a samba share.
<gray--> ryanakca: for x in `find /backupdrive`; do chmod 600 $x; done
<gray--> grrr, that's wrong
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png
<gray--> for x in `find /backupdrive -type f`; do chmod 600 $x; done
<belkinhelp2_> i think it already is
<belkinhelp2_> when i go to PLaces-network...in the shared folders
<belkinhelp2_> i have the option of unmounting
<belkinhelp2_> so im assuming its already mounted
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: then you just need to type "mount" to find out which directory it's mounted on, and "cp" to there
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...k
<uhhhhh> hey anyone experienced with airpwn here?
<Chris_Foster> Hi, If I have ubuntu installed with a swap area on one disk, and if I'm trying to install another OS on a different disk, can the OS im trying to install use the swap space from the first harddrive?
<belkinhelp2_> LjL....here is what i see using "mount":  http://pastebin.com/m65050f6
<cristiarentim> boas
<BiosElement> Chris_Foster, That probably wouldn't be a wise idea though I've never tried it.
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: sure
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: it's not mounted
<cristiarentim> i have problems with my laptop
<StevenJosway> Do I have to do anything special to access SSH with PuTTY?
<cristiarentim> someone can help me?
<Chris_Foster> they wont be running at the same time, but can they use it when the other isnt?
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: and what's the other OS?
<Chris_Foster> backtrack
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: sure
<hosstell> need some help with video.  I have a Nvida 8800 so I downloaded the drivers from the web site.  I had to compile the drivers through the command line, and it worked just fine.  Now when I boot, it gets to "Running Local Scripts (local.rc)" and then tells me that it cannot identify my graphics card nor resolution.
<Chris_Foster> cool, thanks guys
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...can you walk me through mounting
<hosstell> I am prompted to configure and no matter what settings I use, it just ends up putting my monitors resolution out of range/
<bobertdos> Chris_Foster: theoretically, you would just add the swap partition to the other's fstab, assuming it's a Unix based OS.
<Paal> can I emulate a DVD rom in ubuntu?
<cristiarentim> someone can help me with my laptop? because i have not sound
<guntbert> !ask | cristiarentim
<ubottu> cristiarentim: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: so, its all good then?
<s1011000> i am having a problem capturing sound
<Chris_Foster> bobertdos: it wont take any special configuration, I can just select it as my swap?
<techsupport> can anyone do me a great favor and have a look at the post i made
<uhhhhh> anyone have experience with bluetooth here?
<Paal> trøtt jeg
<s1011000> i have checked capture and turned up the volume control for it, but still nothing
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: yes you can if it was not a linux os it woulndt have a swap
<EvilDaemon> Can someone help me with partitioning?
<belkinhelp2_> can someone walk me through mounting a shared folder across the network
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> sure, what's the problem, EvilDaemon?
<Chris_Foster> remoteCTRL: okay, I didnt think it would be that easy. Thanks
<s1011000> i think it may be my driver cause windows through virtual box cannot capture sound either
<EvilDaemon> Cheesasaurus_Rex: Well, it's kinda long. Would you rather it in a msg?
<erUSUL> belkinhelp2_: Places>Network>Windows Network ?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> yeah
<hosstell> Can someone pls help me roll a video driver back if I cannot boot?
<belkinhelp2_> erUSUL....yeah
<belkinhelp2_> erUSUL....so far so good
<erUSUL> !iso | Paal
<ubottu> Paal: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<johntramp> my brother is always using torrents which makes our internet unusable.  does anyone have any ideas how to make it so the torrents won't work?
<Chris_Foster> remoteCTRL: another question, I dont have to make a partition for sharing files between the two OS's, like in windows? I can just access the other OS filesystem, right?
<bobertdos> belkinhelp2_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<MetalHeadDead> johntramp: close the ports the program uses
<remoteCTRL> hosstell: hit ctrl + alt + f2 you might be able to log in there then use the uninstall switch of the driver setup
<johntramp> MetalHeadDead: oh on the router, yea ok
<erUSUL> !samba | belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MetalHeadDead> johntramp: that would be the best way i think
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: basically that works just fine unless it is some exotic filesystem that is not being recognized by the other linux
<s1011000> anyone really good at getting sound recorder to capture?
<Chris_Foster> remoteCTRL: no, just ext3
<johntramp> can i do anything to flood the port on his pc with crap?
<hosstell> remoteCTRL:  I tried that, but after it says "Running Local Scritps (local.rc)" my monitor goes out of sync and none of the crtl + alt + F options work.
<djhash> johntramp: if you have access to the configuration utility in the router, you can either do traffic shaping, or completely close off the ports.. but this topic is better discussed in the #networking channel.
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: in that case the other linux will mount that anyways but in the first linux you might have to mount it manually
<MetalHeadDead> johntramp: you could but that would require a botnet
<MetalHeadDead> johntramp: and it would only be temporary
<johntramp> MetalHeadDead: just on lan
<johntramp> djhash: the router doesnt do packet shaping
<danielson> Every time I burn a cd it fails, anyone know of a good virtual cd app for ubuntu?
<djhash> johntramp: MetalHeadDead: this is not a topic to be discussed here.. you can take it to the offtopic channel...
<Chris_Foster> remoteCTRL: okay, thank works for what I was going to use it for anyways, thanks. I was worried about messing up my HD's till you cleared it up. ")
<erUSUL> !iso | danielson
<ubottu> danielson: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<remoteCTRL> danielson: gnomebaker is good for burning
<johntramp> ok djhash ,   thx MetalHeadDead ill see what i can do
<djhash> johntramp: then just block the ports...
<MetalHeadDead> djhash: he just wants to disable torrents, im not advocating an attack
<remoteCTRL> Chris_Foster: no problem:)
<belkinhelp2_> this command line is not working:  //nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<d4de_> Hey guys.  I was fiddling around with themes and I seem to have broken gnome.  While changing themes the screen froze.  I restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace and re-logged in.  My startup sound plays but it just freezes and can't go any further.  The same problem happens if I change the session to "Failsafe Gnome" and after reboot.  Thankfully I had fluxbox installed which I'm using now but could really use some help fixing gnome
<belkinhelp2_> any suggestions?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: thats not a command line option
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: thats a line from your fstab
<belkinhelp2_> DOH
<belkinhelp2_> man i must be tired
<remoteCTRL> belkinhelp2_: that seems to be an entry from fstab not a commandline and there is a / to much infront of it
<ikonia> d4de_: change the theme back to the default, and don't use failsafe gnome options after that
<conical> where is the options button in screen resolutions
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: errr how would he do that while its frozen?
<conical> for the life of me, I don't see it
<conical> and i'm trying to get my login screen scaled down
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: reboot
<ryanakca> gray--: thanks
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: he did that to the same effect
<balrog> the pointing stick and kybd dont work on some boots on my hp 2710p.  im using a bluetooth mouse and cellwriter. help?
<d4de_> ikonia, how do I change the theme if I can't get into gnome?
<gray--> no worries ryanakca
<saurabh> i want gnome-panel's window list to shade windows instead of minimizing them, how do i do that?
<ikonia> d4de_: you can't get into gnome with failsafe options ?
<belkinhelp2_>  sudo mount -a
<belkinhelp2_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/,
<Fat_Man> I installed a trial commercial package called LightZone and realized after it is not what I expected.  How do I remove it as there is no listing for it in 'Add / Remove.....' or the 'Synaptic Package Manager'.  Any assistance appreciated.
<d4de_> d4de_,  nope - that's what I'm saying.  I'm having to use fluxbox at the moment to write this
<PucKid> hi everyone. I'm in great pains. Somehow i managed to remove my self from the 'sudoers' : puck is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.. How could i fix this ?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: no  in front of the uuid
<belkinhelp2_> maybe i need two //...what do you think?
<d4de_> ikonia,   nope - that's what I'm saying.  I'm having to use fluxbox at the moment to write this
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: that fstab is invalid
<remoteCTRL> belkinhelp2_: what is a cifs?
<MXIIA> How can I see what window border is running (gtk, emerald, metacity etc.)
<ikonia> remoteCTRL: smbfs
<roger_> .dslextreme.com
<remoteCTRL> ikonia: i see, thanks
<s1011000> how do you get updated drivers in linux?
<ikonia> s1011000: which drivers
<ikonia> s1011000: you shouldn't need to
<s1011000> sound card
<ikonia> s1011000: which sound card
<s1011000> sound is on asus kv8 motherboard
<simNIX> PucKid, most hady would be to boot a live Linux cd and then mount / and do chroot /mountpoint /bin/bash --login
<ikonia> s1011000: which sound card is that
<s1011000> capture is not working in sound recorder
<ikonia> s1011000: why do you think you need to "update the drivers"
<tritium> s1011000: did you check your mixer settings?
<s1011000> yeah i've turned up the volume control
<belkinhelp2_> i added a UUID= in front
<s1011000> and made sure capture was checked
<belkinhelp2_> same error
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: your fstab is not valid
<s1011000> when i record, its just silence
<techsupport> can anyone volunteer to help me out with samba? i want to join a domain name
<cyrus__> Trying to setup NFS shares. On the client (ubuntu box) I run mount hostname:share mount_point and get mount.nfs: mount to NFS server 'rpcbind' failed: RPC Error: Program not registered
<ikonia> techsupport: what type of domain
<cyrus__> any idea what could be up
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...the line i pasted is not valid?
<techsupport> ikonia, active directory
<remoteCTRL> belkinhelp2_: what ikonia wants to say that is so messy that we don't even know what to start with
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: no
<simNIX> PucKid,  chroot isnt manditory - vi /mountpoint/etc/sudoers should suffice
<ikonia> techsupport: what sort of join do you want to do
<lampliter> need help with finding a font server for ubuntu 8.0.4.  Running Windows as virtual machine, need to run X11 server inside virtual machine, need font server to service that X11 server.  Help?
<s1011000> i can get a lot done in windows but this is my first linux
<danielson> Hmm. just created /mnt/iso folder, had to use sudo, how do I give my non-root login read/write access?
<ikonia> cyrus__: rpc (part of nfs-server normally) is not running
<belkinhelp2_> remoteCTR...im just following this link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<tritium> simNIX: you should never need to edit /etc/sudoers directly.
<ikonia> lampliter: thats not an ubuntu issue
<simNIX> not if you removed yourself out like PucKid did ?
<ikonia> lampliter: the font server would need to run in the gest, not the host
<belkinhelp2_> this is the instruction i am following from that link:  Then edit your /etc/fstab file (you need root privileges) to add this line:
<belkinhelp2_> /servername/sharename  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<techsupport> ikonia, become a member of a domain
<danielson> What's the command to change permissions on a folder?
<remoteCTRL> danielson: change permissions with chmod, see man chmod for details
<danielson> thx
<AJP> How can I install programs with Synaptic?
<cyrus__> ikonia - if I run rpcinfo -p it shows me that portmap is running
<ikonia> techsupport: are you planning to act as a slave or anything
<s1011000> is it true that only root can own a NTFS drive?
<martintux> ajp, just select the box with install
<lampliter> yes it is because I can't find where ubuntu leaves its font server and ikonia, the font server can either go on a guest or a host.  It typically resides near the X11 clients on the remote machine
<martintux> then click apply
<ikonia> s1011000: no
<ikonia> cyrus__: so port mapper is running
<s1011000> ah good to here ikonia
<AJP> I installed a program "KoolDock" but where can I find it and turn it on?
<techsupport> ikonia, all i want is to share a 500 gb drive with my other 2 windows computers
<techsupport> that are part of a domain
<cyrus__> ikonia - ya. Now, since the ubuntu box is only the client all I installed was nfs-common and portmap
<ikonia> techsupport: ok - so it's straight member
<cyrus__> ikonia - I didn't install nfs-kernel-server
<ikonia> techsupport: have you read the docs on it ?
<bobertdos> AJP: If there's not shortcut in the menus, use the terminal or run menu.
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...can you take a look at this link to see what i am trying to do:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<ikonia> cyrus__: shoulnd need to
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: show me your fstab line again please
<techsupport> ikonia, i have been working on this for the past 3 days, reading and researching, and i'm stuck i need someone to really help me out
<ikonia> techsupport: ok - so what part are you stuck on
<techsupport> ikonia, since i'm new to both DNS and linux
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...UUID=/nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<pax```> Hi there, http://pastebin.com/m13752951 <- output from fdisk http://pastebin.com/m5be15089 <- cat .../grub/menu.lst. The problem is this, on boot up grub bails out with error 2, the partition I'm trying to boot from is the ext3 one. What am I doing wrong?
<RickZilla> Ok...I found a driver that's ~supposed~ to work for my Creative Soundblaster...how do I go about installing that in ubuntu?
<techsupport> ikonia, can i PM you ?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: drop the /
<ikonia> techsupport: I'd rather you didn't please
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: is this a network mount ?
<conical> how can I change the resolution of the splash screen in Ubuntu
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...yes
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: so then you won't have a uuid
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: uuid are for local disks only
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...what do i use instead?
<basti> is sqlite more resource friendly than mysql?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: /host/share
<ikonia> basti: it's a flat file format
<ikonia> basti: depends on it's use/load
<techsupport> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938144 no replies so far
<bobertdos> basti: In the context of Amarok, by chance?
<basti> ikonia, using it with some random users and rtorrent
<basti> no, with a football bet site an rtorrent
<ikonia> basti: won't make a difference
<basti> ok
<ikonia> techsupport: first thing I'd do is drop the relm info , and just look at joining the domain
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia.../host/share added before the fstab line?
<RickZilla> I found a driver that's ~supposed~ to work for my Creative Soundblaster...how do I go about installing that in ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....like this..../host/share=nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: no
<en1gma> sup all.
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: what do you want to mount
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...nwo is host and sharedocs is share
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: tell me the name of the host
<en1gma> i have a question about installing an older version of ubuntu...7.10 x86 from a running windows machine
<en1gma> can i do it
<en1gma> i want to install it to a seperate hdd that is ntfs
<ikonia> techsupport: also looks like your first guess of your resolution is right, fill out your hostfile with host info if your not using dns
<ikonia> en1gma: thats strongly not advised
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....nwo-0e7470b5056 is host, shareddocs is share
<en1gma> hmm
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: so the line would be .....
<belkinhelp2_> drum roll.....
<belkinhelp2_> nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/  /media/mountname  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<techsupport> ikonia, lets go step by step, what do you mean by drop the realm info ?
<belkinhelp2_> but that doesnt work
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: what does it say
<ikonia> techsupport: look in your config options, you have a parameter called "relm" I wouldn't look at using relms at the moment
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/,
<belkinhelp2_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<belkinhelp2_>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<belkinhelp2_>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<belkinhelp2_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot2> belkinhelp2_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<belkinhelp2_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: first "sudo apt-get install smbfs smb-client"
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: first "sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient"
<techsupport> you mean in /etc/krb5.conf ?
<dddd> salvea tutti
<dddd> da silvia
<demism> how do I update my path?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...done
<demism> or append a dir to my path?
<ikonia> techsupport: smb.conf
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: try again
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...automatically unistalled previous smb version
<demism> export $PATH=$PATH:/dir ??
<ikonia> techsupport: also, looking at that error you have a kerberos bind error
<marcustomized> cmelism, yes
<Astral_Projectio> how can i find out is what process is using certain device?
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: fuser
<phoenix_tiggers> how can I disable my touchpad on my laptop in linux?
<belkinhelp2_> Ikonia...Yeah... a shorter error message now
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...im getting closer
<techsupport> ikonia, right stuck at kinit
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: ok, which is
<marcustomized> clemism, yes
<belkinhelp2_> mount error: improperly formatted UNC name. nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/ does not begin with \\ or //
<belkinhelp2_> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, fuser gives me nothing
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: //nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/ not nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs/
<s1011000> ok, i tried chown and it broke my terminal, nautilus wont let me... how do I take ownership of my NTFS drives
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: what command are you using
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....thats what i started with...i guess i had the wrong smb package installed
<Astral_Projectio> fuser /dev/video0
<Astral_Projectio> with root
<clayg> where is the trash located again?
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: ahhh ok, I don't know if usr would work on that
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: could you explain the problem
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....mount error: could not find target server. TCP name nwo-0e7470b5056/shareddocs not found
<belkinhelp2_> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<bobertdos> !trash | clayg
<ubottu> clayg: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: ping nwo-0e7470b5056
<clayg> bobertdos,  much appreciated, thanks
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, my webcam is on, i can see LED working, and i cannot start another application for webcam
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, i think it turned on when i started galaxium IM...
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: what's th error
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...i manually entered the IP address instead of using hostname
<zerothi1> i'm new to gnome why does  kill -kill `pgrep firefox` work from the command line but not as a command in a launcher?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: and ?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia... TADA!
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: ok, so dns isn't setup for  you either
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, camorama says: could not connect to device /dev/video0
<danielson> I think I mounted an iso to /dev/loop0, but it doesnt appear anywhere in GNOME?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....Linux is like a christmas present...you dont know what your going to get but you know its going to be good when you do!
<clayg> bobertdos, once i get to ~/.local/share/Trash,   rm * -R is what I need to do to wipe all of it out right?
<eriksen> :D great qoute
<ikonia> Astral_Projectio: that doesn't mean something else is using it
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....dns via router
<marcustomized> belkin, unless you're poor
<Astral_Projectio> ikonia, but LED indicator is on
<belkinhelp2_> marcustomized.....all this and im going to go back to XP because i cant get soundstorm to work on this machine!
<martintux> anyone know how to start MySQL using XAMPP ?
<bobertdos> clayg: rm -rf .
<danielson> How can I access this mount: /mnt/iso/ddk-2.6.16.18.iso on /mnt/iso type iso9660 (ro,loop=/dev/loop0)
<ikonia> martintux: xampp is nothing to do with ubuntu
<martintux> it starts but can't connect
<belkinhelp2_> ill dual boot once i get it up and running "again"
<martintux> yes it does,
<MXIIA> How can I see what window border is running (gtk, emerald, metacity etc.)
<ikonia> martintux: in what way ?
<martintux> ikonia: lamp is good but xampp suit comes with complete tools..
<danielson> /join #linux
<marcustomized> soundstorm?... never heard of it
<ikonia> martintux: so as I said xampp is nothing to do with ubuntu
<martintux> ikonia, can u elaborate this?
<getxsick> python 2.6 is going to be distribute with 8.10 ?
<ikonia> martintux: xammp is not an ubuntu packaged producct, so it must have been installed outside of ubuntu's package manager and therefore support should be with the xammp community
<ikonia> getxsick: join #ubuntu+1
<dysje> halp
<martintux> ikonia, oh i get it. so the package from outside cant' get support from here?
<getxsick> ikonia: ?
<remoteCTRL> damned ikonia i admire that multitasking of yours
<dysje> anyone ever fixed the error with setting essid?
<ikonia> martintux: not quite, but your just asking for generic help
<martintux> ikonia, although it's for ubuntu?
<ikonia> martintux: your problem is nothing to do with ubuntu -it' application/generic linux specific
<ikonia> getxsick: ubuntu+1 for 8.10 discussion
<getxsick> ok
<bobertdos> !ask | dysje
<ubottu> dysje: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kevin_> anyone play wc3 frozenthrone and get a virtual drive to actually work using GMount or some other app in ubuntu?
<[Solaris]> after installing apache2/php/etc how do i make it so the users can have a website on the box?
<ikonia> [Solaris]: put data in the DocRoot
<ikonia> [Solaris]: or use mod_userdir
<dysje> okidoki, i finally switched from xp to ubuntu on an older laptop. With compiz and all it works great. I just can't get wireless and bluetooth working
<martintux> ikonia, so it seems like i messed up:
<dysje> wirless gives error: can not set essid, invalid argument
<martintux> i typed sudo ln -s ~/public_html /opt/lampp/htdocs/$USER
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....just for fun...hows your knowledge base on webcams with ubunut
<hardcorelinux> dysje, what kind of wireless card?
<[Solaris]> ikonia erm lemme try that
<martintux> is there anyway i could reset it? or just write new one over it?
<ikonia> martintux: ln -sf replaces links, or remove the link
<tripitakit> kevin_, i use gmount but have no idea about wc3forzen...
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: just ask the question
<kevin_> dysje, I don't know if this helps but my wireless didn't work at first either -- I had to plug it into the internet and update (using wired LAN)
<martintux> it create new link ikonia
<ikonia> martintux: thats right
<martintux> ikonia, i don't know how to use in command
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...ubuntu does not recognize my webcam when i plug it in USB
<kevin_> tripitakit, im trying to play the game w/o the need for the cd ... but wc3 doesn't recognize the virtual drive for some reason (my guess is securom issues)
<ikonia> martintux: man ln will give you more detail, put use ln -sf rather than ln -sf
<martintux> ikonia, how could i list all the links i have?
<dysje> kevin_:  i have updated everything through wireless internet, i am using ndiswrapper with an older card, i know the drivers in ndiswrapper are good and the card is being detected, it just won't update essid, not even manually through iwconfig
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...how do i nudge ubuntu to recognize it
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: what type of camera is it
<d4de_> Hey guys.  I was fiddling around with themes and I seem to have broken gnome.  While changing themes the screen froze.  I restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace and re-logged in.  My startup sound plays but it just freezes and can't go any further.  The same problem happens if I change the session to "Failsafe Gnome" and after reboot.  I had fluxbox installed which I'm using now but could really use some help fixing gnome
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...logitech pro 9000
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: should be supported, does lsusb show it ?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: if you unplug it, and do "tail -f /var/log/syslog" then plug it in, does that window change at all
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...if you can get me working with this...i can keep Linux, othewise i have to downgrade to XP
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2_: I have a similar webcam
<martintux> ikonia, and one more proble... how could i install webcam properly? is there any package which could at reconize webcam?
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: are you using interpid
<Pici> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kevin_> dysje, i c...well all i can tell you is keep asking or search forums-- i know that ubuntu doesn't have very good support for wireless
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: then you should get support in #ubuntu+1
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, what does your $HOME/.xession-errors say about the broken gnome-session?
<dysje> kevin_:  seems to be a problem with most linux distributions
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: but intrepid is still quite buggy
<martintux> i got my webcam working but too dark and blurry
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys I wanted to ask what is the difference between installing ubuntu on a ext2 and an ext3 ?
<ikonia> danbh_intrepid: I'm well aware of this, you'll find support and discussion for 8.10 users in #ubuntu+1 channel
<ikonia> ForsakenSoul: later version of th file system
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....yes
<ikonia> ForsakenSoul: ext3 is more supported
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: thanks mate  : P   If I have a question, I;ll make sure to post it there
<luminer1> How can I list hard drives in terminal? Can't remember what it was but it was option -l
<DINK> all: If I am most concerned with preserving my hard drive data (from HD crashes, accedental deletes, partition table fails, etc) would it be better to set up my data in RAID mirroring or to use the drives to preform periodic backups?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: ok, so thats a start
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....you want a pastebin?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: nah thats fine
<chamunks> Can anyone spend some time helping me set up transmissions web gui?
<ForsakenSoul> ok
<ForsakenSoul> thanks
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: so what are you doing to get it working now ?
<SurfnKid> anyone here have experience with winxp/ubuntu reinstall (especially reinstall of XP) because i have a virus and i cant get it out of the system. but need to make sure the grub menu is up again
<luminer1> Ah, fdisk
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: what tool do you want to use to actually use it
<bobertdos> d4de_: from the ttyl terminal, you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop or gdm
<ikonia> !grub > SurfnKid
<ubottu> SurfnKid, please see my private message
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...not sure whats the best?...i just tried a few of the programs that come with ubunut
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: which ones did you try ?
<danbh_intrepid> ikonia: you see, Ive spend hours working this cam on both hardy and intrepid, so I know a few things about it
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...the messenger one....xgia i think
<MXIIA> How can I see what window border is running (gtk, emerald, metacity etc.)
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: it's important to find an app that has webcam support
<dysje> i was hoping i could fix up and old laptop with ubuntu, but it seems it's not made for it :(
<bobertdos> d4de_: rtt, iy might be dpkg-configure -r or something, check the manpage, I don't remember
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...Ekiga softphone
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: the link pici posted is a good one
<ikonia> !webcam > belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_, please see my private message
<dysje> anyone else has any experience with wireless?
<juro> hi, what is the easiest way to copy files from an old Ubuntu install to a new one (user home directories)?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: if you walk through that you should get %90 of the way with that camera
<remoteCTRL> MXIIA: metacisty --replace
<Pici> !wifi | dysje
<ubottu> dysje: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danbh_intrepid> belkinhelp2_: testing with gstreamer-properties is a good place to start
<ikonia> juro: cp
<martintux> ikonia, how to list all the links i have?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...speaking of gstreamer properties...there is another problem....
<ikonia> martintux: find -type should work
<energY> Hello
<energY> I need the KDE theme for gnome.
<juro> ikonia, and connection wise?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - here's my .xsession-errors
<energY> I want everything to look like KDE.
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...i have the soundstorm sound card integrated into this motherboard by Nvidia....seems not to work with ALSA
<energY> And I need a theme that makes natuillus look like Konqueror
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/54023/
<ikonia> juro: any ethernet network
<dysje> ubottu: i've read that a hundred times, but it seems like anything beyond clicking buttons isn't coverend anywhere
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DINK> !webcam > DINK
<ubottu> DINK, please see my private message
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: never used that card, so no idea off the top of my head
<juro> ikonia, ok thanx
<d4de_> bobertdos, thanks for that.   will see if that helps
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...k
<DINK> all: If I am most concerned with preserving my hard drive data (from HD crashes, accedental deletes, partition table fails, etc) would it be better to set up my data in RAID mirroring or to use the drives to preform periodic backups?
<MXIIA> remoteCTRL, metacity is already running, still mirrored
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...going through the link...bbl
<Pici> energY: We're not going to be able to help you that much further than pointing you to http://gnome-look.org
<ikonia> DINK: software raid mirroring is excellent in ubuntu
<bobertdos> d4de_: If not, I often recommend (a rather extreme solution) of deleting all the gdm preference folders in the home directory to force everything back to default.
<ikonia> DINK: well, in linux in gerneal
<remoteCTRL> MXIIA: what do you mean by mirrored?
<MXIIA> the X max and mini are on the left
<MXIIA> and the icon on the right
<remoteCTRL> MXIIA: that would be a matter of the theme you picked i suppose..
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, this happened because you changed the "theme"?
<MXIIA> I tried every theme, including Human, still mirrored
<DINK> ikonia: but I'm having doubts about using RAID (because it's not going to prevent like partition table deaths or other things that mirroring will not prevent), thinking maybe I should just use dd every week or so
<DINK> what do you think?
<remoteCTRL> DINK: you can implement a cronjob and use rsync
<ikonia> DINK: software raid mirroring will preserve partition tables too due to how you need to set it up
<kane77> after a while of not using mysql I need to try to install bugzilla. The problem is I don't remember the password for mysql :/ what can I do?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - yeah, I'd right clicked desktop and gone to "change background"  ... went to themes tab and was flicking through the options there.  Was flicking back and forth when the whole screen froze.  Which is when I restarted the x session.  After that, no login with gnome
<ikonia> kane77: read the mysql docs on reseting the root password and re-grant the password to correct users
<smokeytheman> hi
<smokeytheman> i have x64 architecture and cant install flash
<ikonia> smokeytheman: install the package called "flashplugin-nonfree" and it will do it all for you
<DINK> ikonia: I guess I'm thinking like let's just say I'm repartitioning the drive which has important data on it.  I mess up the partition (delete something or set a setting wrong) and I loose access to my data.  Rather than having to do a hard like archiving and recovery process (which RAID isn't going to prevent; because it's telling both good and 'backup' drive to do) if I have a nother drive that is independant that I just sync up every no
<DINK> w and then, that would prevent that.
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...have the software installed from the link you sent me.  Here is where i got stuck:  testuser@testuser-desktop:~$ ls /dev/video*
<belkinhelp2_> /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<belkinhelp2_> testuser@testuser-desktop:~$ ls /dev/audio*
<belkinhelp2_> ls: cannot access /dev/audio*: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> belkinhelp2_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badfish> what's the terminal prompt to open the users and settings dialogue?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, I've run the command bobertdos gave me so I'm going to try restarting x now.  If no joy I will log back in with fluxbox and report back.  BRB
<belkinhelp2_> how many lines can i cut and paste without flooding?
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: you hav no audio device
<ikonia> belkinhelp2_: you need to start using the pastebin and stop flooding the channel please.
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, to restore sanity can you rename ~/.gnome2 to something line ~/.gnome2.orig and try login again(do this outside of a gnome login)
<martintux> ikonia, is there anyway i could create link using gui?
<ikonia> !paste > belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_, please see my private message
<kane77> ikonia, thanks I'm trying it now
<LFLFFan> Hi does anyone know how to start Urban Terror game? I installed it using http://www.getdeb.net/app/Urban+Terror  website but donno how to start it
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...yes, i have no audio
<smokeytheman> ikonia: i did that, it still doesn't work. its not even read
<ikonia> martintux: I'm sure nautluis does
<ikonia> smokeytheman: show me the output of "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in a pastebin please.
<RickZilla> I thought I saw a matrix somewhere on somebody's wiki that showed sound cards that work with ubuntu--I'm not seeing it now, though...anybody have a link to something like this?
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia....that flood announcement replaced your previous bot post...i didnt write down the second link...can you send it again?
<martintux> ikonia, i can't find it
<ikonia> !paste > belkinhelp2_
<belkinhelp2_> ikonia...not the pastebin, the camera usb link
<phixxor> is there any difference between burning a dvd at 8x or 4x if you verify it afterwards and get no errors?
<ikonia> !webcam > belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_, please see my private message
<ikonia> phixxor: shouldn't be
<smokeytheman> http://pastebin.com/m6a678b70
<belkinhelp2_> thanks
<phixxor> ikonia: thanks
<LFLFFan> Hi does anyone know how to start Urban Terror game? I installed it using http://www.getdeb.net/app/Urban+Terror  website but donno how to start it
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: What browser are you using?
<ikonia> smokeytheman: what happens when you visit a flash site
<ikonia> LFLFFan: contact the support links for it
<belkinhelp2_> wait a minutes
<belkinhelp2_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<smokeytheman> konquerer
<belkinhelp2_> cool!
<DINK> ikonia: I guess I'm thinking like let's just say I'm repartitioning the drive which has important data on it.  I mess up the partition (delete something or set a setting wrong) and I loose access to my data.  Rather than having to do a hard like archiving and recovery process (which RAID isn't going to prevent; because it's telling both good and 'backup' drive to do) if I have a nother drive that is independant that I just sync up every no
<DINK> w and then, that would prevent that.
<belkinhelp2_> what are all the !help commands that the bot has?
<belkinhelp2_> nm...ill look at that later
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - nope - still no joy.  Login and it starts to boot and the screen just freezes
<bobertdos> !list | belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> DINK: your not quite grasping how raid works
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - mouse still moves
<ikonia> DINK: if you mess up the partition table on a disk - it wont matter as it reads off the meta device, if you mess up a partition onthe meta device, it will break it, but you may be able to recover from an indiviaul disk in the meta array
<remoteCTRL> DINK: gosh man raid prevents you from loosing data due to hard disk failure that's all. it does not oprevent you from emssing up your data through stupid actions, so if you want your data BACKED UP you need to copy them else where
<DINK> ikonia: what remote ctrl said
<d4de_> kind of gutted because this is the first major problem I've had with ubuntu and it's over something as innocuous as changing the theme.  Is there any console command to just restore defaults on theme etc?
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Can Konqueror list its plugins? I wouldn't know since I don't use K, but you might want to symlink to the plugin.
<christina7863> does anyone here know what software I can use to type in thai?
<RickZilla> I thought I saw a matrix somewhere on somebody's wiki that showed sound cards that work with ubuntu--I'm not seeing it now, though...anybody have a link to something like this?
<belkinhelp2_> what is the consensus here....should i fix my audio first and then continue with the camera installation?
<f|uke> I saw a tutorial on backing up the OS into TAR. Is this a good method?
<kebomix> is there Netcut on Linux ?
<belkinhelp2_> im going to need a specialist with sound cards and OSS to get my nvidia card to work
<christina7863> how can I active thai language support on Hardy?
<belkinhelp2_> !soundstorm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundstorm
<martintux> anyone know any source editor that can has the auto-complete feature like dreamweaver?
<belkinhelp2_> !nvidia soundstorm
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: click on system/adminiistration/language support
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, you should keep track of .xession-errors, currently it doesnt have a clue about what might be wrong(atleast for my knowledge)
<conical> okay, so I had a beautiful monitor setup and somehow broke it
<jpastore> LjL, so I downloaded the trial of crossover 7. If people at work can open this file on monday I'll probably use this going forward...seems to work well
<conical> how can I just reset gnome to its defaults
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: if you want only the keyboard to support it that would be in system/preferences/keyboard on the layout tab
<conical> (or re-install ubuntu)
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - would it help if I deleted current .xsession-errors, tried to log in again, then posted the fresh file?
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: how do i symlink to the plugin? i do have nspluginwrapper if that helps
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, it gets refreshed for every login
<belkinhelp2_> sound card help anyone?
<MXIIA> How can I restore my borders to default... http://i38.tinypic.com/96xsb9.png (running metacity right now, any theme showes the borders mirrored)
<mozg> join #ubuntu-ru
<belkinhelp2_> i need a basic walkthrough and proprietary driver install from nvidia
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Well first, just to clarify, flash video isn't playing at all, right? Does about:plugins or something similar work in Konqueror?
<bobertdos> !nvidia | belkinhelp2_
<ubottu> belkinhelp2_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<danielson> I can see my desktop PC's samba share in gnome, but clicking on it brings up an empty folder (it's password protected)
<danielson> There's no request for login when I click on it
<belkinhelp2_> bobertdos...thanks for a start
<danielson> How can I configure a user/password combination for the samba share
<d0wn> hi, i've decided to do a little project with my server. i was wanting to turn that into a music server, and play music directly out of the server sound card. does anyone know of an app that could let me do this over CLI?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - any suggestions what I can do now?  bobertdos - you said I might be able to delete the gnome config files and start from default?  Will this just effect the cosmetic side of gnome?  Don't want to delete any important settings
<AJP> Hi! How do I install a program?
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: i found the list of plugins
<Nt_nT> Hey, I need some tips. What mediaplayer is the best to use in ubuntu??
<d4de_> Nt_nT - I use VLC for just about everything
<Myth_> or kaffeine
<d0wn> I like kaffeine
<belkinhelp2_> bobertdos....its a soundcard, not a graphics card.
<luminer1> What is the ubuntu terminal
<unop> danielson, what OS does your desktop PC run then?
<d0wn> plays my x264 videos the best
<Nt_nT> d4de_, do you use it for video and music?
<luminer1> The default one
<belkinhelp2_> bobertdos....made by nvidia
<AJP> How can I install a program?
<unop> luminer1, gnome-terminal
<d4de_> Nt_nT - I use amarok for my music.  VLC for all video
<MXIIA> How can I configure Metacity?!?!
<remoteCTRL> luminer1: gnome-terminal
<Spherous> Is there a gui app that can convert avi's to dvd's? I can't get it to work in a shell~
<Nt_nT> d4de_, ok
<remoteCTRL> d4de_: yeah me too
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, how can I active the thai keyboard mapping i.e. which keyboard shortcuts do I need?
<Myth_> unop in terminal 'sudo apt-get install <name of program>
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: What's all in there? Pastebin if it's long, please.
<Nt_nT> I`ve been using amarok uptil now, but I think it uses up too much "juice"
<dysje> anyone experienced with wireless networking?
<christophe> yes
<AJP> How can I install a program without Synaptic?
<unop> Myth_, redirect that to AJP
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: if you have multiple layouts enabled you get an icon in the menu bar
<Flamelor> when i turn my pc down to stand-by, and reactivates it later, ALSA doesn't works anymore without a forced reload.
<Flamelor> how can i fix this?
<christophe> ajp : use the command sudo apt get install
<luminer1> thanks unop and remoteCTRL
<chr1s3one2> AJP: like Myth_ just said: sudo apt-get install <name of program>
<remoteCTRL> luminer1: np
<bobertdos> d4de_: I like hardcorelinux's suggestion about renaming better, did you try that?
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, by default I can only select USA or Thai
<belkinhelp2_> bobertdos...here is my audio setup:  http://pastebin.com/m41288bb8
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: ok?
<dysje> christophe: you experienced with wireless on ubuntu?
<d4de_> bobertdos - I missed that suggestion.  hardcorelinux - could you please repeat what you said about renaming?
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, to restore sanity can you rename ~/.gnome2 to something line ~/.gnome2.orig and try login again(do this outside of a gnome login)
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: i installed gnash which is messing everything up
<christophe> yes dysje
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, so which key do I need to type in thai
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: well if you change to thai it should write in thai right?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, OK - will try that now.  Will come back and let you know how it goes
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, like in windows I have a key combo that lets me switch between thain and englis
<dysje> christophe: do you have any idea what could cause the message; can not set essid, invalid argument?
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: i removed it but it didnt actually remove it so im trying to use strigi to search for all the instances of flashplugin-alternative but its not working either
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: gnash is evil, and it wars with Adobe's version, so purge gnash and then see if flashplugin-nonfree starts working the way it's supposed to.
<RickZilla> >	I thought I saw a matrix somewhere on somebody's wiki that showed sound cards that work with ubuntu--I'm not seeing it now, though...anybody have a link to something like this?
<dysje> christophe:  when setting essid either manually or through utilities
<dysje> christophe: same goes for ap mac too
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: i have no idea what thai looks like as i don't speak/write it but i know from chinese that every key that you press opens a list of words
<salamandyr> can anyone recommend a good brand of USB wireless adaptor for 8.04 that will work fine?  :)
<remoteCTRL> !hcl RickZilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hcl rickzilla
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, so I need a reboot? coz when I type in thai no character map shows up
<AJP>  Do I unpack the .skz file before installing a program or does the installation unpack it automatically?
<remoteCTRL> ﻿!hcl | RickZilla
<ttwio> ﻿magnetron: ﻿corelist: error UBYTE4N solved with UseGLSL enabled
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: oh, well, what about using locate to just locate flashplugin-alternative, or maybe some sort of so file. I don't know what the main .so is for gnash......
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: that might be possible
<RickZilla> What the...is somebody trying to boot me out of here?
<Flamelor> if i like to create my own menu, which is shown in the panel next to the Mainmenu, Places and System, and not just as an submenu of one of theese, what do i have to do?
<remoteCTRL> christina7863: if you changed language support and not the keyboard layouts you do
<eike> hi, i'm trying to get my atom330 working with my tv. it's a 945 chipset with integrated graphics. on my tv i only get a 640x480 resolution. how do i get 1024x768?
<Spherous> ﻿Is there a gui app that can convert and burn avi's to dvd's? I can't get it to work in a shell~
<chr1s3one2> AJP: what are you trying to install?
<smokeytheman> when i did locate it just gave me another prompt
<smokeytheman> do i do locate and remove or something?
<AJP> SigmaDock
<salamandyr> oh - i should mention i am running 64-bit ubuntu.  that might affect the recommendation for which wireless usb adaptor?
<luminer1> Why don't I have permissions to write a USB hard drive I just plugged in
<AJP> chr1s3one2: I'm trying to install SigmaDock
<dysje> christophe: any idea what the problem might be?
<christophe> i didnt hear any question dysje
<christophe> what about your essid
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Does Konqueror have an advanced config menu? In firefox, there's the option to reveal the path of all the plugins. I'm wondering if Konqueror has something like that. It's been ages since I used K, but maybe I should so I can start helping K people better.
<belkinhelp2_> any suggestions on what to do about this error when testing audio:  audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<dysje> christophe: any essid i set gives an error: can not set essid, invalid argument
<dysje> thats the error it gives
<smokeytheman> it does have all the paths
<chr1s3one2> AJP: you are using kde?
<smokeytheman> but the path is to mozilla/plugins
<christophe> in the menu of your AP
<smokeytheman> so i dont want to remove it
<christophe> how do u set it?
<belkinhelp2_> LjL...you still here?
<dysje> christophe: called it 'testnet'
<dysje> without the ' of course
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: Well, if you just delete the so file for gnash, it shouldn't effect anything.
<smokeytheman> gnash must have put it there and i just want to get rid of the specific file
<luminer1> W﻿hy don't I have permissions to write a USB hard drive I just plugged in
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, my keyboard layout is the same and I have not installed thai language support, do I need to install thai language support?
<AJP> chr1s3one2: I'm not sure. How do I know that?
<dysje> luminer1: because there's a switch on the usb drive that sets it to read only or it's not FAT formatted
<bobertdos> luminer1: It either didn't mount with write permissions or you don't own it.
<christophe> you set it in terminal?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, bobertdos  - renaming .gnome2 did not resolve the problem.  Still freezing
<Guest61336> Hey .. running xubuntu. I just switched to openbox. When I login I always have to start "nm-applet". Any easy way to autostart it?
<Flamelor> ok... next question: does somebody knows, if the Aiptek Media Tablet 10000U works well with Linux?
<chr1s3one2> AJP: you installed Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<AJP> chr1s3one2: Ubuntu
<unop> Guest61336, openbox should have a startup script - you invoke nm-applet from it
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, anything new in ~/.xession-errors?
<chr1s3one2> AJP: okay, then you have gnome installed. you cant use sigma dock with gnome
<bobertdos> d4de_: My "extreme" reset suggestion comes from this -- http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<AJP> chr1s3one2: OK. Which dock can I use?
<Spherous> ﻿﻿Is there a gui app that can convert and burn avi's to dvd's? I can't get it to work in a shell~
<Myth_> AJP CibaDock
<christina7863> remoteCTRL, I am actually confused. If I just activate the keyboard to type in thai how then would I switch between than and english?
<cl0s> anybody else having trouble playing their old ogg files after installing intrepid?
<xomp> ajbrun, AWN, Avant-Window-Navigator if you want a good dock for Gnome.
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: It can't hurt to just peek at what's in there.
<xomp> AJP, *
<chr1s3one2> AJP: awn window navigator should work
<christophe> spherous : use DeVeDe
<bindjp> Where can I find umask settings for sftp on ubuntu?
<theli0n> dysje: (quote) or it's not FAT formatted (quote). my usb stick is ntfs formatted and there is no problem to read it!?
<bobertdos> !intrepid | cl0s
<ubottu> cl0s: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<AJP> OK. Thanks
<Guest61336> unop, .. trying to add it to .config/openbox/startup .. thx
<christophe> fat32 doesnt let you copy files >4 GB
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: im trying to delete it, i closed all instances of konqueror but it says acess denied
<dysje> christophe: yes, and i tried through gnome applet and through ubuntu network config and through manually editing the config file
<jianfei> hi..im geting hacking attempts to my ip, im wondering what it the best visual firewall i can use to display connections things like that?
<conical> how do I revert gnome to its original X settings
<cl0s> bobertdos: i know.. but noo software will play it...
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: You would have to use sudo
<smokeytheman> sudo remove?
<conical> cause I fucked something up and I don't have the patience to go through and figure it out one by one
<conical> haha
<smokeytheman> sudo what?
<hosstest> need help with video prob.  I installed Nvidia 8800 driver from web site, after installing it everything was fine.  After I reboot it keeps asking me to manually configure monitor settings and graphics card because Ubuntu cannot detect them.
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: or sudo rm
<xomp> !ohmy | conical
<ubottu> conical: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Spherous> christophe: Alright, thanks I'll give it a shot
<jianfei> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<christophe> dysje: you cant connect to testnet via  : iwconfig wlan0 essid testnet
<christophe> ok spherous
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, bobertdos - latest .xsession-errors here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54032/
<AJP> How do I start the AWN?
<RickZilla> I thought I saw a matrix somewhere on somebody's wiki that showed sound cards that work with ubuntu--I'm not seeing it now, though...anybody have a link to something like this?
<bobertdos> cl0s: that's probably because the software packages are incomplete, At any rate, the point is, we can't support Intrepid in this channel yet.
<jianfei> is firestarter the best? i need visual realtime display?
<EvilDaemon> AJP Applications > Acessoried > AWN Dock?
<billisnice> program to convert .avi to .dv
<dysje> christophe: no i can't, it gives me the "invalid argument' error
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, it is same as before so :(
<cl0s> bobertdos: alright.. thanks anyway
<hosstest> is there anyway to remove the drivers that I installed from the web site?  I had to install them outside of gnome enviorment, so I am not sure where the package put everything.
<IWHBYD> does anyone know where the configuration file is for gcc
<AJP> EvilDaemon: Got it. Thx!
<IWHBYD> kind of like the equivalent of make.conf
<christophe> ?
<Spherous> christophe: How can I tell if my avi file is pal or ntsc?
<bindjp> trying to set the umask for sftp,  can anybody point me in the right direction?
<EvilDaemon> AJP : Your welcome,
<kane77> has anyone installed bugzilla? how can I create account if I'm not able to send e-mail with password?
<dysje> christophe: I can not set essid through iwconfig wlan0 essid testnet, the command seems to run, but it doesn't actually change anything, in the logfiles there's an error about "can not set essid, invalid argument"
<smokeytheman> bobertdos: its finally working, thanks for your help
<Myth_> can i use something else instead Envy
<bobertdos> smokeytheman: my pleasure, sir
<christophe> dysje : sorry i dont know
<dysje> i just hope linux/ubuntu ever gets to fix wireless because it's a total mess these days
<aquarius> bug 269652, about "EH complete" messages in syslog, is listed by danyer as being "in the queue" yesterday. How can I know whether the kernel I have is the one that contains the fix?
<aquarius> I got a kernel update when upgrading a few hours ago, but it doesn't seem to have fixed the problem
<AJP> How can I make the AWN to start when Ubuntu starts?
<AlfredHitchcock> hfdf
<ravalox> Can anyone recommend a killer bluetooth keyboard and mouse for ubuntu?
<christophe> spherous : cant u check the file information
<cl0s> AJP add it to startup in sessions..
<Spherous> AJP, go to system -> Preferences-> sessons
<hardcorelinux> AJP, there is a check box in AWN manager or add it yourself in Preferences->Session
<cl0s> AJP: System -> Pref->Sessions
<aquarius> ravalox, does it have to be bluetooth? My KeySonic is a KB with built-in trackpad and is great, but it's RF with a USB dongle
<IWHBYD> does anyone know how to change the gcc settings in ubuntu?
<Myth_> cant i use something else instead Envy
<ompaul> !envy | Myth_
<ubottu> Myth_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<luminer1> Ok, this disk is not letting me copy and it's starting to piss me off
<Spherous> christophe: It doesn't say Pal or NTSC anywhere in there (if your talking about right clicking on it and going to properties)
<ompaul> Myth_, so the thing is they break, you get to keep the pieces we can't really help you then
<ravalox> I want to explore bluetooth, I have an RF currently and there are environmental factors in my living room that block reception
<luminer1> I just barely plugged in an external hard drive.  I am not in an admin account, I should NOT have to be...
<cl0s> luminer1: your trying to do a cd copy?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, bobertdos - unfortunately running the following command didn't help: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<aquarius> ravalox, ah, ok. Can't help you then :)
<ompaul> Myth_, if they work, fantastic, hope they work after your next upgrade
<cl0s> oo..
<luminer1> cl0s: no, external usb drive
<christophe> use a converter to check the info
<ravalox> There's a lot of metal in my couch since it's a pull out. :-)
<d4de_> hardcorelinux, bobertdos  - Perhaps use apt to permenantly remove the ubuntu-desktop packages then reinstall?
<cl0s> luminer1: how did you format and get the files on there?
<bobertdos> d4de_: Did you restart X after that?
<d4de_> bobertdos - yep.
<BlackDalek> does anyone know of a pcmcia firewire card for a laptop which works in ubuntu?
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, create a new user and try logging on as him/her
<bobertdos> d4de_: Yeah, or you could REinstall.......
<bobertdos> d4de_: I'm going to take a break. hardcorelinux seems to  be taking care of you anyway ;)
<d4de_> bobertdos - really don't want to re-install if at all possible.  took me a long time to get the package configuration I like and it'd really bring a tear to my eye if that had to happen
<RickZilla> I thought I saw a matrix somewhere on somebody's wiki that showed sound cards that work with ubuntu--I'm not seeing it now, though...anybody have a link to something like this?
<lucax> hey guys, is there any way to integrate gwget and firefox?
<fodah> Hey guys, I just built a new box for a learner ubuntu box, and I put in the disc and I'm getting the error "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<IWHBYD> does anyone know how to change the gcc settings in ubuntu?
<tyso1> hey does anyone know what i need to do to get my laptop to hook up to an external monitor?
<salamandyr> can anyone suggest a usb wireless dongle (brand) that will work with 64-bit ubuntu (8.04) linux w/o problems?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - how would I go about creating a user from outside of gnome?  I'm afraid I've always relied upon the gui
<fodah> Anyone have any ideas?
<bobertdos> d4de_: no, I mean reinstall ubuntu-desktop specifically, although purging it wouldn't be such a bad thing
<xomp> fodah, disable the floppy drive in your bios
<Spherous> christophe: I believe its PAL. So I add the file, its only 800MB, but DeVeDe says it will take up 116% of my 4.7GB dvd...
<fodah> ok
<fodah> thx
<d4de_> bobertdos - thanks for all your help so far :) much appreciated.
<hardcorelinux> d4de_, sudo useradd "username"; sudo passwd "theuser"
<IWHBYD> salamandyr, most big brands other than linksys work
<salamandyr> IWHBYD: other than linksys?  ok good :)
<IWHBYD> linksys works using ndiswrapper
<danbh_intrepid> !hardware | salamandyr   check the fsf page
<ubottu> salamandyr   check the fsf page: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<IWHBYD> just look it up
<salamandyr> ok, thanks
<usuario_> nika
<christophe> spherous :check the framerate settingd
<christophe> settings
<tyso1> anyone have an idea how to hook up my laptop to another monitor?
<Spherous> christophe: what should they be?
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - will try logging in as new user now.  brb
<christophe> you should check if you can alter them in a way less space will be taken
<LeChacal> ﻿hello can someone help with this. At my school we have public printer on ip address 192.168.***.*** and my dorm pc is on ip address 172.16.***.***. I cant touch the settings in the router so i cant set up routing table to allow me to print to this printer but does any one have a different idea of how i can print to this printer. Thank You
<BlackDalek> does anyone know of a pcmcia firewire card for a laptop which works in ubuntu?
<Spherous> christophe: Wont the audio and video be off then?
<fodah> xomp, just disable it from the boot device priority?
<Guest84211> Hi there
<christophe> spherous: no. you should actually check if u can alter the video bitrate this wil affect the write size
<MXIIA> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=90400&file1=90400-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=OfficeOS what is the name of that sidebar?
<hardcorelinux> MXIIA, conky
<xomp> fodah, yah, if you have an option there to disable the device (floppy disk) then choose it :)
<Spherous> christophe: So if I lower video rate from 5001 to 4432 and leave audio rate at 224, I should be fine? It says it will only take up 4400 MBs
<fodah> hrm, ok thx
<unop> LeChacal, from the way that network's setup - there isn't a way - maybe you aren't allowed to print to the printer ??
<christophe> yes it will be fine
<tyso1> hopefully someone has some info on how i can hook up my laptop to my bigscreen tv. i have the proper cable connected but it doesnt display. anyone know what i need to do to get this to work? any help would be appreciated
<Spherous> christophe: Still put it at 103% O.o
<christophe> cant u lower further
<christophe> ?
<Killer--Tux> tysol have you check on  resolution
<LeChacal> unop: no you can because it is a computer lab that you can access 24 hours a day on the same floor as me but i dont want to save my work to a thumb drive walk plug it in and print
<d4de_> hardcorelinux - created a new user in shell with those commands but when I try and login it's telling me something about permissions being wrong then saying session lasted less than 10 seconds and kicking me back to login screen
<Spherous> christophe: Yeah, Just worried that I'll lose quaility and the sound and vid will be off
<Killer--Tux> Pref> Screen Res
<tyso1> killer tux i dont see an option for extending the desktop to the other screen
<christophe> it wont affect mucj
<christophe> much
<unop> LeChacal, you should really speak to your network administrator about this - if they wanted you to be able to access the printer on that network, they would surely have setup a route to it
<Killer--Tux> tysol sys>pref>screen reso
<tyso1> ill try that
<lucax> hey guys, is there any way to integrate gwget and firefox?
<Killer--Tux> tysol check clone Screens
<Spherous> christophe: Okay, so what option should I choose for action? which will make it convert and burn?
<Mixed_--_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tyso1> ok
<tyso1> then it  just automatically works?
<LeChacal> unop: an upper classes man who didnt know what he was saying told me that a guy a few years ago set up a VPN, now i know what a VPN and i couldnt figure out how he would do that
<christophe> cant u read the manual?
<Killer--Tux> tysol it should
<tyso1> killer tux thanks alot! ill give it a try
<Killer--Tux> tysol  try it
<Spherous> christophe: Wasn't one... I just synaptic'd it
<Killer--Tux> tysol  no problem
<unop> LeChacal, a VPN would work - but you'd need to have a VPN server that exists on that network and the access and credentials, etc to access it
<BlackDalek> does anyone know of a pcmcia firewire card for a laptop which works in ubuntu?
<LeChacal> unop: i know all that, that is why i couldnt figure out how the guy supposedly did it
<christophe> spherous : tp://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/75/
<christophe> http
<lucax> how can i close someones session without login into the accound being root?
<lucax> how can i close someones session without login into the account being root?
<Spherous> christophe: Okay, thanks a lot :D
<Vicky__> quick question wld it make sense to  install the 8.10 beta now i cn just upgrade to the 8.10 final when its out 30th?
<christophe> np
<Vicky__> wld an upgrade entail dlding the full 700mb of the final?
#ubuntu 2008-10-05
<saykou> hi people
<Vicky__> or jus sme packags
<Killer--Tux> saykou hello
<unop> lucax, see the skill manpage - you still might need to use sudo tho
<lucax> unop, mmm how do i do that??
<ompaul> lucax, sudo pkill -u $username
<unop> lucax, at a terminal.   man skill
<shwan> BlackDalek:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<saykou> does any one  know how to install video codecs, and also to gain acess to the c: drive ntfs to desinstall add stuff ...
<unop> lucax, or within gnome-help or yelp  man://skill  might work
<lucax> ompaul, thanks dude, unop thanks
<[Solaris]> can someone tell me what they see at what does 98.196.35.51/~drake (configuring my box)
<Killer--Tux> saykou  what vedo codec ?!?
<Killer--Tux> saykou  what video codec ?!?
<fodah> Xomp, or someone else. Could you help me with this install error note? (I have no floppy drive, intel2 duo, and a DVD-RW drive) "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<saykou> i dont know normal dvix ones
<wiseman> Hello!
<wiseman> I need help!
<Killer--Tux> saykou  have you tried google ?!?
<RYknow> Hey guys, hoping someone can help me out with a dual monitor config
<wiseman> My DVDROM took a dump and won't read anything anymore
<saykou> kinda but is full of lames ones, i want relay  on something good
<Killer--Tux> <RYknow> sys>Pref>screen Resolution check clone screen
<fodah> ??
<RYknow> Running a 23" monitor...and I have our 46" HD TV plugged in as well, using the HDMI cable
<fodah> Anyone? "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<Killer--Tux> saykou add/remove
<Agent_bob> fodah means the disk is bad.
<saykou> yeah
<fodah> :s
<fodah> I just downloaded it
<fodah> from ubuntu
<saykou> Killer--Tux, name the prog
<fodah> and burned it onto a clean disc
<fodah> do I need to re-do that?
<Killer--Tux> saykou search for codecs
<[Solaris]> fodah burn at x1 speed
<Agent_bob> fodah note fd0 is floppy disk    possably boot image on a cdrom
<fodah> kk,
<fodah> ty
<fodah> I do boot on a cdrom
<[Solaris]> and make sure your cd device isn't plugged in to the fd0
<Woet> I have a laptop running Ubuntu 8.04. The cd/dvd player of it is broken, but I would like to reinstall ubuntu. Is this possible, and if yes, how?
<[Solaris]> port
<[Solaris]> for some strange reason
<ompaul> !install | Woet
<ubottu> Woet: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<wiseman> My CD/DVD player doesn't seem to work in ubuntu, can anyone help me?
<jaspion> man
<Agent_bob> fodah yes eltorito booting has to emulate a floppy drive on the cdrom
<jaspion> wiseman, here it works
<saykou> ok Killer--Tux im downloading right now... a program called noatum
<jaspion> wiseman, it auto indentifies the drive
<wiseman> what do you mean, jaspion
<Agent_bob> i wish my sound issue was as easy to diagnos as that.
<wiseman> I put in a DVD, nothing happens
<saykou> Killer--Tux, also do you know any good program to add remove stuff from ntfs windows c:\
<jaspion> wiseman, look, i didnt do anything, did by itself
<wiseman> I don't believe I accused you of anything
<Agent_bob> i'm missing  a kernel module or something, and i'm at a loss as to what to look for.    !sound > /me  wont help either.
<jaspion> wiseman, have you try it mount the drive or something? i think some drivers dont really work i dont know
<ActionParsnip> saykou: you can mount it with ntfs-3g and delete the files
<BlackDalek> shwan, that page appears to be useless. It does not seem to have any section for hardware components for laptops, listing only serial ATA, serial ports, motherboards and UPS under components...
<xomp> !sound > Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob, please see my private message
<wiseman> it was working a while ago and the only thing I can think of that I did
<ActionParsnip> saykou: id boot to safe mode and use add remove programs
<Agent_bob> xomp  lol
<wiseman> was install PowerTOP to help with my battery life
<xomp> :)
<n00x_> hiya =)
<Agent_bob> xomp you very funny man.
<ActionParsnip> saykou: you wont be able to remove anything with permissions set though
<Killer--Tux> saykou soory that i dunno
<jaspion> wiseman, search in google or wait someone to really help ya cuz im in ubuntu since yesterday
<saykou> why to a safe mode ActionParsnip
<wiseman> so I uninstalled powerTOP, but nothing
<ActionParsnip> saykou: so no apps get run and you know itll be a clean uninstall
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows why flash in 64 bit sucks cack?
<ActionParsnip> Mixed_--_: works fine here
<BlackDalek> does anyone know of a pcmcia firewire card for a laptop which works in ubuntu?
<Mixed_--_> ActionParsnip, have you haver had trouble with npviewer.bin?
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ActionParsnip> Mixed_--_: i use it on 32bit too, you kill the process if you get issues and it reloads giving fewer problems
<Mixed_--_> ActionParsnip, and what browser do you use and which client do you use for flash?
<DIFH-iceroot> how to mount an iso as a CD-ROM DRIVE? (not as normal file system)
<ActionParsnip> Mixed_--_: i use opera and firefox3 with the nonfree plugin
<kitty_> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /whereitsat /whereto
<xomp> DIFH-iceroot, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<Pete2> Hey quick Q: are there any click and drop game creation apps for Ubuntu? I'm having trouble getting MMF2 to install in wine. Thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> xomp: this is not a cd drive
<xomp> DIFH-iceroot, ah, kitty_ is right
<Mixed_--_> ActionParsnip, I am tired of killing that thing over and over, I shouldn't have to kill it at all, it doesn't work, ill install nonfree plugin when I get home, thank you for the info
<DIFH-iceroot> kitty_: i will try
<ActionParsnip> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: in linux a cd and an iso once mounted are exactly the same
<shwan> BlackDalek: found an old post : IEEE 1394 (FireWire) cards:
<shwan> 	[ These only work for a limited range of 2.2 and 2.4 kernel
<shwan> 	versions, due to kernel driver API drift.  With 2.4.19 or
<shwan> 	later kernels, use the hot plug PCI IEEE1394 drivers (and the
<shwan> 	kernel PCMCIA subsystem) instead. ]
<FloodBot2> shwan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shwan> 	[pcmcia-cs driver: pcilynx_cb] [x86,ppc]
<ompaul> Hi all I am about to unban a few nicks there will be a bit of scrolling
<Agent_bob> DIFH-iceroot you mount an iso as you would the disk in the drive, execpt for the  " -o loop "
<lorenzo> hi, i have a problem with my USB soundcard, an M Audio Fast TRack Pro. When I plug it in, i hear the Ubuntu theme song, so it works. But when I try to playback whichever file on my hard disk, it still comes out of my in built soundcard, a realtek (it's a laptop). I tried looking in the ALSA mixer but no joy. anyone can help?
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: the installer said me, i have to use a cd rom drive
<ActionParsnip> Mixed_--_: its because there is not a 64bit flash plugin yet, so you gotta run the 32bit one which is a bit quirky
<Agent_bob> ompaul magic funny hat
<ompaul> shwan, please use the pastebin
<kitty_> lorenzo you'll have options in both the player you're using and the alsa configuration for which output device to use
<Lukas___> Hello,  recent install Hardy server in a old laptop with PCMCIA Wireles Dlink WNA-1330, the card work make ping and everything, but after a few minuts the computer freezes completely, any help please ????
<ompaul> Agent_bob, only on sunday mornings
<Agent_bob> :)
<ActionParsnip> ﻿DIFH-iceroot: the installer simply sees a folder, if you mount the cd, it will also be a folder, maybe theres some uncopyable data actually on the  cd
<shwan> Sorry
<xomp> <his best irish accent>Well... if it isn't Paul O'Malley!</his best irish accent>
<Babam> Any one know of Drag and Drop game creation software for Ubuntu? I can't get my perferred one to install in WINE.
<ActionParsnip> Lukas___: do you have a wired connection?
<lorenzo> kitty_, thanks! that solved it
<Mixed_--_> lorenzo, what app are you using to playback your file?
<ompaul> xomp, where?
<saykou> whats the hot-key to switch monitors
<ActionParsnip> Babam: whats the name of the windows based one..i'l try find an equiv
<Lukas___> yes, the same card in the same computer but with puppy linux works by hours without trouble
<ActionParsnip> Lukas___: do you have full updates?
<Mixed_--_> kitty, you think firefox can use jack?
<Babam> ActionParsnip: Well MultiMedia Fusion Developer 2
 * ActionParsnip waves to Agent_bob
<shwan> blackdalek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54043/
<kitty_> what the heck is jack?
<ompaul> kitty_, part of alsa
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip shalom
<Lukas___> just recent install, nothing else installed
<Lukas___> any upgrade
<kitty_> no clue i've always had good luck with after getting sound card configured it just worked in all apps
<Mixed_--_> kitty, nevermind, by the way, jack is the schoisse
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: xomp kitty_ ok, the installer had a problem (red alert) he is telling me i have to run it from cd, so maybe wine is the problem, thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> Babam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=553686
<lorenzo> Mixed_--_, I am tried to set up jack right now :)
<Mixed_--_> kitty, how do you get sound from different appz at the same time?
<BlackDalek> shwan, thanks... where did you find that post?
<phixxor> sup, what kind of software can I use to make & burn mixtapes? like controling volumes, crossfade, gap length, and then burn it
<Agent_bob> Mixed_--_ a sound daemon like arts esd or pa
<Mixed_--_> lorenzo, if you want to know more about jack, go here: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/wiki/index.php/Audio_production_-_JACK
<lorenzo> Mixed_--_, i think you need Jackeq, not sure
<saykou> lol guys whats the hotkey to switch monitors
<ActionParsnip> saykou: how do you mean?
<Mixed_--_> Agent_bob, thanks for the info, I will try it sometime
<Mixed_--_> lorenzo, i use jack control to manage jack connections
<Agent_bob> Mixed_--_ sorry i wasn't keeping up with the fact you were using "jack"
<drumstyk1> does anyone know why a partition would auto mount under different names?
<saykou> ActionParsnip, i dont know the translation workingspaces i think
<lorenzo> Mixed_--_, ah ok
<shwan> BlackDalek: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS
<ActionParsnip> saykou: i think its ctrl+alt+ L | R
<ActionParsnip> cursor
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 ?
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: how do you mean?
<saykou> oops ActionParsnip not users
<saykou> ActionParsnip, diferent desktops
<Aaqil_> How to add some application to my startup list?
<drumstyk1> well i found a guide to make my drive automount but it doesn't always show up with the same name
<Killer--Tux> Aaqil_ sessions
<drumstyk1> i have to re-scan music folders in amorock
<ActionParsnip> saykou: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=461631
<Agent_bob> !autostart > Aaqil_
<ubottu> Aaqil_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> drumstyk1: is it in /etc/fstab?
<Killer--Tux> can't rename ipod need help
<drumstyk1> well the guide did involve an fstab but i am really new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | drumstyk1
<ubottu> drumstyk1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Peddy> Does NAT work on wireless interfaces?
<Flannel> Peddy: whether its ethernet or wireless makes no difference, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: yes
<drumstyk1> hmm, how can i open my fstab again?
<hdon> does gparted usually take ten five minutes to start up?
<unop> Peddy, the physical attributes of an interface don't affect NAT
<Agiofws> hi
<Agiofws> how does one see what version of ubuntu  he has ? via cmd line ?
<Peddy> Flannel:, ActionParsnip, unop, does my wireless interface need a static IP, then?
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 for viewing    less /etc/fstab     for editing   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<unop> Peddy, not necessarily
<hdon> Agiofws: you might check the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: no, it will get it from your wireless access point (unless you told it not to give out dhcp)
<Killer--Tux> agiofws in the command line i don't know but you can see it in system monitor in the system tab
<Peddy> Ok
<drumstyk1> thanks agent bob!
<Aaqil_> Agent_bob: commands problem :(
<Agent_bob> Agiofws  lsb_release -a
<drumstyk1> i think this line is my problem> /dev/sda3 /media/HardDrive vfat defaults 0 0
<xomp> 8.04.1 is Hardy right?
<xomp> or is that Intrepid?
<Killer--Tux> xomp yes
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, unop: here is my /etc/network/interfaces file; I want to share (NAT) wlan0's internet connection to bnep0. Can  you please check it for me? http://pastebin.com/m79232c61
<xomp> Killer--Tux, Hardy? :)
<Killer--Tux> xomp yes
<xomp> Killer--Tux, danke
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 other than that being write protected to all but root  that shouldn't be a problem.
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 and it's not going to be different names each mount.
<drumstyk1> sometimes it shows up as "disk" and other times it shows up as "HardDrive"
<Killer--Tux> xomp no problem
<fsgrontas> jkjk
<fsgrontas> hello
<drumstyk1> i guess i could change the name back to the default disk and then maybe i wouldn't have to worry about it
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, do I do step 4.3.1.1 even if I have dhcp3-server running?
<fsgrontas> hello from greece
<Aaqil_> if i am updating my ubuntu to 8.10 beta and i get electricity off my pc goes off during update is it harmful?
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: that is configuring the addressing of your network devices
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 i would change two portions of that line.  "/dev/sda3 /mnt/disk vfat fmask=111,dmask=000,auto 0 0"   and run the command   " sudo mkdir -p /mnt/disk "      if it were me.  but i'm just like that i guess.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: one goes to the world and will be on dhcp from your provider, the other withh set a static ip for your wireless device
<drumstyk1> what would that change?
<Aaqil_> hi there are some files in my trash i delete them but they stay there i think they are of my usb flash disk how to delete them?
<fodah> Hey guys, I'm trying to run ubuntu to go into gnome and install.. but when I hit the button it loads and takes me to "BusyBox v1.1.3"... Isnt it supposed to take me to a desktop?
<Peddy> ActionParsnip: would my external network interface be the one that I'm trying to connect to the internet?
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 the mountpoint would be a static /mnt/disk  and the permissions would let you read/write to it.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: yes its the one that gives you the web, usually an 81 or 82 IP
<underdog5004> how can I make custom DNS settings stick for my computer that has a static IP, and no gui?
<drumstyk1> awesome, thanks agent bob!!
<ActionParsnip> fodah: log in as your user and then type startx
<fodah> log in as my user? its not even installed
<unop> underdog5004, sure, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 all the details are in the man page    man mount
<ActionParsnip> underdog5004: add them to /etc/resolv.conf
<underdog5004> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> underdog5004: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 under section "file system specific options"
<ActionParsnip> fodah: if you arent installed thats not good. did you get the desktop iso?
<fodah> yea..
<fodah> I think ;s
<fodah> http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<ActionParsnip> fodah: did you md5 check the image and burned cd?
<Geoffrey2> I've just completely lost wireless connectivity
<drumstyk1> sorry, i am still learning here... i really appreciate the pointers
<underdog5004> thanks, got it taken care of, you guys rock
<fodah> yea
<fodah> I did a check
<fodah> I think..
<fodah> ill do another
<FloodBot2> fodah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: sudo /etc/ini/d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> sorry
<Peddy> ActionParsnip: I've done all of that before, there's nothing about NAT except in the firewall script, but I'm already using a FW.
<Agent_bob>    how hard is atheros wifi to get working under dapper ?
<fodah> ActionParsnip: I tried to go to checkdisc, and it still took me to BusyBox v1.1.3
<kitty_> dapper is the bomb
<lucax> if i install another linux distro in my hd will i have problems with / directory??
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip you starting to stutter ?
<Flannel> Agent_bob: Any particular reason you're on dapper still?
<PumpingPig> same reason nick cages
<Agent_bob> Flannel yes dialup
<Agent_bob> Flannel very slow dialup
<Aaqil_> :|
<fodah> Yea, could anyone help me? No matter what I do in my ubuntu install disc it always takes me to a thing called BusyBox V1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)
<Aaqil_> how to clean my trash bin? i delete file but they are always there, i think those are of my usb drive.
<Peddy> fodah: are you using Wubi?
<fodah> Uh, i'm just using a default ubuntu desktop install disc
<Agent_bob> Flannel i have several fully uptodate dapper boxen.   it would take me 8months to upgrade to hardy which by then would of course be two versions out of date... as is what happened with dapper.
<Flannel> Agent_bob: You might try contacting your LoCo team, see if they can get you a Hardy disk.
<Peddy> fodah: try opening /boot/grub/menu.lst and replacing "quiet splash" with "all_generic_ide"
<marko_spirit> ciao a tutti
<Flannel> Agent_bob: Wifi is a lot easier on Hardy than it is on Dapper, that's for sure.  Lot more supported without any hassle.
<fodah> I don't even have ubuntu installed peddy
<LjL> !it | marko_spirit
<ubottu> marko_spirit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Agent_bob> Flannel just the install disk wouldn't help   the updates would eat me alive.
<Aaqil_> how to clean my trash bin? i delete file but they are always there, i think those are of my usb drive.
<Peddy> fodah: oh, sorry :P. Add 'all_generic_ide' to the boot parameters when booting from the disk.
<fodah> I have a sata HDD
<Agent_bob> Flannel ok.  i was afraid that atheros might be a problem.  i wouldn't have bought the peace of junk,  but i inherited it.
<fodah> plus, I don't know where to add that
<Peddy> fodah: I forgot the key for adding boot parameters, but there's a shortcut list at the bottom.
<lucax> Aaqil_, gconf-editor, apps-nautilus-preferences or someplace there, enable delete...
<fodah> ok
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: you could go to where the trash folder is and manually empty it
<Peddy> at the bottom of the CD menu
<fodah> ok
<Peddy> fodah: wait, never mind the ide thing.
<fodah> I'll try that, thank you
<fodah> o :s
<fodah> want to go to private chat?
<Aaqil_> lucax: what? i dont know about those much things i am new at ubuntu
<Peddy> fodah: sorry :P that was for Wubi, my brother was having a problem and that fixed it.
<Peddy> fodah: sure
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: i did that but they are still there
<lucax> Aaqil_, alt+F2 type there gconf-editor...
<zelrikriando> hey I was wondering if there is an interface to get the process list
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: create a file, add it to the trash, then empty the trash
<Flannel> Agent_bob: 8.04.1 has most of the updates already.  And they can always give you an 8.04.2 disk in January, and that'll have the updates included (that is, the alternate CD, which can be used to update)
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: top
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: or ps -ef
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando pstree
<Agent_bob> :)
<Flannel> Agent_bob: Dapper is going to have just as many, if not more, updates than Hardy.
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, that's not an 'interface'
<thiebaude> programs like firefox and pidgin, where are they located at?
<christophe> lol
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando top is
<christophe> synaptic
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: that is not helping
<zelrikriando> top isnt
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: usually in /usr/bin
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando also ksysguard and there is probably something gnomish too
<thomc> is there a way to bring up a list of the network connections my computer's made and the applications that have prompted them in a human readable format?
<thiebaude> thanks actionparsnip, hi by the way
<ActionParsnip> thiebaude: you can find out by typing: which <appname>
<Aaqil_> lucax: got configuration editor what to do next?
<thiebaude> ok
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: are they taking up lots of room, these files?
<lucax> Aaqil_, navigate to... let me check
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando next you'll be telling me that bash isn't a shell... ;/
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: nope. just one folder
<Cheeky> hey can you tell me why my sound starts to skip it was working last night but now its just skippiong ?
 * Agent_bob </rolls eyes>
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: i wouldnt sweat it myself, looks like lucax has a solution
<zelrikriando> Agent_bob, ok tell me how to run top without going to a terminal :)
<ActionParsnip> Cheeky: are you fully updated?
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: top is a terminal based app
<Stormx2> Hi all! I can set keyboard shortcuts in GNOME for increasing/decreasing volume. When I hit the keys, I get a nice little square on my screen with a speaker icon and a bar displaying the new volume. Is it possible to access this from command line?
<lucax> Aaqil_, naviate to apps. nautilus, preferences, tilt enable delete, then after this you will see an option when u right click on files that says delete, so that wont move files to trash... it will just delete them
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando just because it runs in a terminal doesn't mean it's not an interface.   don't redefine words just to win an argument.
<Cheeky> ActionParsnip: updated my suystem .. only yesterday but .. i  also upgraded my flash from 9 to 10
<zelrikriando> Agent_bob, I'd say the terminal is the interface in that case
<zelrikriando> oh well
<Killer--Tux> lol
<Agent_bob> you'd say.
<zelrikriando> fact is there is no GUI
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando there is too.  i named one.
<Agent_bob> ksysguard
<zelrikriando> ok
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: no, the terminal allows you to runs app, the programs you run in the terminal can take control over it
<Agent_bob> and as i said there is probably a gnomish one too
<lucax> Aaqil_, did u get it?
<amnay> Hello
<Prose> one day printing works fine, the other CUPS tells me : "Parallel port busy ; will retry in 30 seconds"
<Agent_bob> anyone know a gnome eq for ksysguard ?
<amnay> How can I move my "home" folder to another partition ?
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: the fact that it runs in terminal or in some fancy window still makes top an interface to the running pocesses
<Prose> I'm using 7.10
<Flannel> !separatehome | amnay
<Aaqil_> lucax:  but that old file is still in my trash when i try to delete that i get "Error removing file: Permission denied"
<ubottu> amnay: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?top
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: use sudo
<vocx> Anybody got an advice on software to handle lots of files, let's say, backups. I have literally 80 GB of data that I want to analyze, so I can keep only the newest version of each file. Files are not archived, they are just in endless folders with no organization at all.
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: how?
<lucax> Aaqil_, open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus / and delete it with root
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: sudo rm -rf <folder name>
<Killer--Tux> vocx  wow and good luck
<Agent_bob> vocx rsync maybe ?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: be very creful with that command
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: very very careful
<Omeil> hi all
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: weee  :-ss
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: its very aggressive and is to be used sparingly, it does have its uses though
<lucax> Aaqil_, the world will end if you type that command...
<vocx> Killer--Tux, yeah, you wouldn't believe how this guy does his backups...
<Aaqil_> :o
 * Agent_bob watches ActionParsnip squerm now...
<ActionParsnip> it can end, but used properly its dead useful
<Killer--Tux> vocx lol
<Scunizi> I just installed LAMP and am now installing phpmyadmin from the repos.. It's asking to configure itself to <check the one you want.>... I have 2 Apache's listed.. Apache & Apache2.  My gut tells me to have it configure for Apache2.  Is that right?
<ActionParsnip> as you just saw
<zelrikriando> so what's the gnomish one?
<Flannel> Scunizi: correct.  Ubuntu doesn't have apache anymore.
<Omeil> can someone help me with a sound problem please, my normal sound card works, i am connected to a HDMI TV at the moment from my HD2600 card which also has an onboard 5.1 audio, The video and audio works except the audio dosen't work in games and vlc media player specifically
<_Andrew> Scunizi, Which apache did you install? version 1 or 2?
<lucax> Aaqil_, haha just do it like that... after this empty root trash, and... check if permissions are ok in properties... set owner to be you and ur done!
<vocx> Agent_bob, any quick tips on rsync? I would like to list all repeated files in a list first, so I can check them one by one if needed. I don't want to erase the old ones immediately.
<Agent_bob> zelrikriando i don't know.  i don't use gnome,   or any GUI for that matter.
<Killer--Tux> brb
<Omeil> although the sound does work in totem
<Omeil> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: no ide myself but i use fluxbox, i just use top
<Scunizi> _Andrew: 2 I believe .. I used the installer for LAMP that's in Synaptic.. there's also Apache-ssl, apache-perl
<zelrikriando> oh I see
<Scunizi> _Andrew: this is just for a localhost test bed..
<Agent_bob> vocx ummm no actually i'm not well versed on rsync but just noticed what you were asking and thought "hey, that's what rsync is made for"   sorry i can't be of more use there.
<Aaqil_> lucax: empty root trash? what is that
<Aaqil_> lucax: i typed gksudo nautilus
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I make my Mic go through my speakers.
<Thedjatclubrock> win 2
<Thedjatclubrock> Oops
<_Andrew> Scunizi, open a terminal type "apac" and press tab, if it auto completes to apache2 then well, you have the answer
<Aaqil_> lucax got root what to do next?
<lucax> Aaqil_, navigate to wherever its the file u want to delete... then delete it
<Scunizi> _Andrew: apache2..
<Scunizi> _Andrew: thanks.
<Jack_Black> channel language is german too?
<Aaqil_> lucax the file is in my trash bin
<Aaqil_> lucax: when i click at trash from root it gives ... Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<lucax> Aaqil_, ctrl+H to show hidden files, let me check where are the files...
<bariga> can someone help me with running multiple x session at one time? i'm having some problems
<lucax> Aaqil_, you have to go to /home/youruser
<vocx> Agent_bob, yeah, I've heard good things about rsync too, thanks.
<Agent_bob> welcome
<Kosova> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuL0Mj0GyBE
<Kosova> haha this is funny
<lucax> Aaqil_, /home/youruser/.local/share/Trash in files there is the file you want to delete it, do it
<kitty_> i really really really hate the wrk54g
<Aaqil_> lucax i went to home/valentine and next?
<ActionParsnip> Kosova: this is ubuntu support, not pasting stuff from youtube
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Kosova
<ubottu> Kosova: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kosova> sorry
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<koshari> Agent_bob i use rsync to periodically back up my mp3 collection
<Aaqil_> lucax done danna done :D
<lucax> Aaqil_, crtl+H to show hidden files... and go to .local/share/Trash
<ActionParsnip> koshari: well done for backing up
<Agent_bob> koshari if you are well versed in rsync syntax would you mind helping vocx with it ?
<lucax> Aaqil_, ok if you delete it with root the files must be at roots trash... empty root trash
 * ActionParsnip just crons a cp job
<Aaqil_> ActionParsnip: lucax thank you :D how do you all learn so many commands?
<ActionParsnip> Aaqil_: use command line more than gui
<vocx> koshari, I have 80 GB of backups, they are multiple files in folders and stuff. Do you know if there is a way to list all files, and check for duplicates, before synchronizing?
<Agent_bob> Aaqil_ heh we waste buku hours learning them.
<kitty_> how can i fix my boot problems with grub / ntldr ? i re-installed ubuntu recently and since then i havn't been able to boot windows, everytime i choose the grub menu item for windows/other os it just says "Starting ..." and doesn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> !grub | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kitty_> i tried someone's suggestion for the ntldr boot disk but i was unable to get windows to boot
<Aaqil_> Agent_bob: thanks for help about starting programs :D
<lucax> Aaqil_, you will learn them after a while...
<zelrikriando> Agent_bob, I didnt find anything in the synaptic
<Thedjatclubrock> How would I make my Mic go through my speakers.
<koshari> vocx: unfortinately i dont know how to detect multiple files with rsync, i basically use this line rsync -r --del -u /bigmutha/music /sdc1/removable --progress
<kitty_> yawn..
<Palomides> my xorg process is using 110MB of RAM, while normally it uses more along the lines of 20MB.  any ideas?
<kitty_> but anyways, windows is there, but i cant get it to load up ntldr and i don't know how to boot windows manually from grub
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: you need to add lines to your bootloader config so you can boot windows from grub also
<vocx> koshari, which does what? Only copy the differences, or erases the old ones? Care to explain a little?
<kitty_> ... want me to paste my menu.lst so you can see that they are there?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> !paste | kitty_
<ubottu> kitty_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<koshari> vocx it will copy new files across or if a file has been modified ie corrected a tag ect it will copy the newer file and delete the old file in the backup.
<kitty_> http://pastebin.com/d22b0127e
<kitty_> yeah i know how to use pastebin
<koshari> it also prints a list of the deleted files.
<ActionParsnip> i take nothing as given
<Agent_bob> Palomides i have an idea that 20m for xorg is bloat.   6m would be more like it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/4715
<kitty_> well i have about 15 min to find a solution before i have to go
<_haywire_> cya kitty_
<kitty_> i downloaded some usb/iso ntldr boot images
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: ok so what happens if you select the windows boot?
<fodah> Peddy?
<kitty_>  but they didn't work for me, a.) no floppy, b.) no usb disk i felt like formatting and the utility required a winbloze machine to do it
<kitty_> it just says 'Starting ...
<kitty_> and freezes
<Scunizi> What's the wild card character at the command line when doing a sudo mv -r /mylocation/? /var/www
<kitty_> doesn't reboot just sits there
<fodah> Who was I just talking to, I believe it was peddy?
<Scunizi> to include directories
<ActionParsnip> kitty_: you could try rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<Agent_bob> Scunizi both ? and * are wildcards
<kitty_> i'd have to reboot, do you have any other suggestions for me so i don't have to come back here right away?
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: * usually
<unop> Scunizi, depends on what you want copying
<Agent_bob> Scunizi ? will match any single char  and * will match every char
<Scunizi> Agent_bob: thanks.. no need for *.*? (I know .. that's a windows thing)
<kitty_> windows was booting fine before i re-installed ubuntu (i tried to upgrade from dapper to fiesty and it blew up on my lap)
<ActionParsnip> thats it really, i didtched windows ages ago so have no real experience with this
<Scunizi> thanks all.
<Agent_bob> Scunizi no.  *.* is redundant in linux Scunizi
<Scunizi> Agent_bob: kinda figured.. :)
<unop> Scunizi, *.* works with unix shells too but globs differently to *   .. *.* matches any files that have atleast one .
<Jack_Black> I'm looking for a tool with which I can prevent the user black page on the Internet visit
<Agent_bob> Scunizi and unop careful.   ergex . is any single char.  and .* is any char any number of times.
<Naomarik> can anyone help me with a problem I have with compiz/kwin?
<unop> Agent_bob, . is not special with shell globs - regexen are completely different
<Agent_bob> Scunizi and unop one can use .* and match the same as * in some cases.   so just take note of that.
<kenalex> i feel like fish out of water i decided to move to ubuntu from windows Vista i my desktop to develop my apps (.who else ehre felt the same way when you moved from Windows
<unop> Agent_bob, huh? with the shell, no way.
<thiebaude1> kenalex:i feel free with only ubuntu on my computer
<Scunizi> Agent_bob: looks like * worked just fine in this case.. just copying all the files from a zip to /var/www
<Agent_bob> unop no with the app you are calling in the shell
<Batsmasher> I have to temporarily connect my internet to my laptop, because the WLAN doesn't work on it, when I connect the usb for the internet on my desktop to the Laptop I can't connect to the internet, I'v tries Static IP
<davi> Donaciones : $8000 USD   http://gnuherds.org/pledges?id=57
<ActionParsnip> Batsmasher: what wireless device do you have? lspci will tell you
<zelrikriando> is there something better than the drawer for the toolbar?
<Batsmasher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53199/
<ActionParsnip> zelrikriando: which toolbar?
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, the main menu bar
<unop> Agent_bob, you're needlessly pulling in regexes here - the shell does the globbing and expands the globs accordingly when you say   mv /dir/*   in other words, mv doesn't even see * literally.
<zelrikriando> ActionParsnip, on the desktop
<Batsmasher> I'm going to install Mad-Wifi when I can connect to the internet from my desktop internet
<vocx> Scunizi, if you read the "mv" man page, you see that mv has an option to move directories easier, something like "mv -d"
<ActionParsnip> Batsmasher: ok you need the driver installing..thats what unclaimed means
<Scunizi> vocx: thanks.. mv -r seemed to do the trick to.
<zelrikriando> and yes this is a gnome question
<Batsmasher> yeah, but first I need the internet on my Laptop with Ubuntu lol
<kenalex> ﻿thiebaude1: have you been using linux as your desktop for a long time now ?
<ActionParsnip> Batsmasher: you need: sudo apt-get install madwifi-tools
<ActionParsnip> Batsmasher: get it on a wired connection til you get right
<thiebaude1> kenalex:been using ubuntu for 4 yrs, and 1 yr now without m$
<Naomarik> any advanced users familiar with windows managers?
<Naomarik> as in how to change the default
<mib_twdxfr6y> how do i install on a patition a jump drive to use ubuntu
<Naomarik> upon loading
<hubar> question, I have netgear wg511 card, it is recognized as prism54 on hardy, but then I got error "prism54pci, cannot read eeprom", can anyone help me with that?
<zeus> My external hard drive will not chown, will not let me copy files from it to my internal drive...what do I do?
<ActionParsnip> Naomarik: it will use the one you logged out of last as default
<unop> Naomarik, how are you logging in?
<Agent_bob> unop i was telling the poor guy to be careful not to think of *.* in linux as he would in that other os.   and i still believe that's a good caution.   i'm not saying that you can't use dot in a shell without it expanding, i saying be careful not to cary that into other apps.  regex will not do the same as bash command expansion does.   i wasn't trying to start a "regex 101" discourse.
<thiebaude1> naomarik:im not an advanced user but i've used different window managers
<Naomarik> with kdm
<kenalex> i used to look for tools when i was on windows to windows only apps but i they had price tags attached to them and some of them where every expensive
<mib_twdxfr6y> how do install ubuntu on a jump drive
<zeus> My external hard drive will not chown, will not let me copy files from it to my internal drive...what do I do?
<yow|laptop> which filesystem are you using on the external zeus ?
<ActionParsnip> mib_twdxfr6y: do you mean usb stick?
<mib_twdxfr6y> yes
<thiebaude1> naomarik:no, gnome, what window manager?
<Naomarik> i've installed compiz on Kubuntu with desktop-effects and i'm using KDM to log in
<ActionParsnip> !usb | mib_twdxfr6y
<ubottu> mib_twdxfr6y: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unop> Agent_bob, I don't even know why you brought regexes up
<hubar> !p54
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p54
<mib_twdxfr6y> what is persistant
<hubar> !prism54
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prism54
<alteregoa> hi,
<ali__> hi
<Agent_bob> unop obviously not.
<chamunks> I'm having trouble accessing my transmission web gui can someone help me out?
<alteregoa> how can i test the speed troguhput
<ActionParsnip> mib_twdxfr6y: means installed on the usb stick to boot from
<ali__> Wie ist Ubuntu 8.10
<alteregoa> its bunt
<ActionParsnip> !de | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unop> !de | ali__
<alteregoa> what command is there to measure the speed troughput?
<ali__> Who is Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | ali__
<ubottu> ali__: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<hubar> question, I have netgear wg511 card, it is recognized as prism54 on hardy, but then I got error "prism54pci, cannot read eeprom", can anyone help me with that?
<hml> does ubuntu 8.10 beta have the badram kernel patch in by default?
<mib_twdxfr6y> thanks later next time i will be DarkExp3rt
<Agent_bob> alteregoa ping ?     copy a file and time it ?
<ActionParsnip> hml: ask in +1
<hml> ActionParsnip: what's +1 ?
<Agent_bob> alteregoa what are you wanting to measure ?
<alteregoa> copy a file and time it
<alteregoa> hahaah, i
<chamunks> hml, #ubuntu+1
<alteregoa> with a timex?
<alteregoa> the throughput of a raid5 array
<Agent_bob> alteregoa no with an application made for that.
<alteregoa> read and write
<hml> ActionParsnip , chamunks :  thanks
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | hml
<ubottu> hml: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<chamunks> hml, no problem
<ActionParsnip> hubar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106987
<Agent_bob> alteregoa time cp my/5g/dvd.iso /new/dir
<chamunks> can someone help me set up my transmission web gui?
<thiebaude1> ali_:i've got 8.10 now and so far everything works just like 8.04
<Naomarik> ActionParsnip: compiz is not an option for a session in KDM, it just says KDE
<alteregoa> and cp shows the speed?
<chamunks> *would someone help me set up my transmission web gui?
<ActionParsnip> Naomarik: just make it autorun at logon
<hml> why does apt-get source linux-source --> results in meta-source ?
<hml> how am i supposed to pull the linux kernel source the right way in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> chamunks: i use ktorrent web, is it looking for php?
<chamunks> ActionParsnip, im trying to avoid installing a gui on the server its on.
<ActionParsnip> chamunks: best way
<hubar> wow ActionParsnip thank you very much!
<Agent_bob> alteregoa no time does .   shows how long it took to exec the cp command.
<ActionParsnip> hubar: n[
<hubar> That is exactly what I am looking for. :)
<Agent_bob> alteregoa time sleep 3
<chamunks> ActionParsnip, im basically looking for a replacement for torrentflux because its a bit bloaty
<RickZilla> Ok, I've come to the conclusion I'm not going to get my existing sound card to work in ubuntu...any recommendations for a new one?
<d0wn> how do i get sound to play through my ubuntu server?
<Agent_bob> alteregoa i think there is a gtimmer app to.  have never messed with it tho
<thiebaude1> how do i change my nickname in pidgin?
<belkinhelp2> help
<thiebaude1> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Killer--Tux> <belkinhelp2> what is the problem
<belkinhelp2> does anyone have experience with this topic:  http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-35148.html
<wizardslovak> what is the command if i want to mount folder?
<belkinhelp2> i have sound....followed all the steps to get the driver working
<wizardslovak> mount share /mnt/share1?
<belkinhelp2> how do i get rid of the "static noise"
<ActionParsnip> wizardslovak: you can create a symlink instead
<belkinhelp2> if I can get sound to work i can keep Linux...otherwise im forced to downgrade to XP
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2: what sound card?
<Agent_bob> alteregoa looks like "time" in my dapper system came from "gnome-system-tools"  in case that helps.
<hubar> hmm, Is it possible to write to someone off launchpad?
<wizardslovak> i have ubuntu on vmware and i need to mount shared folder btw host and quest
<belkinhelp2> nvidia
<hubar> I dont see their email there.
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2: can I have the line from lspci please
<belkinhelp2> k, hold
<ActionParsnip> wizardslovak: if you create a symlink in /mnt then you can cd in and it will appear "mounted"
<belkinhelp2> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)
<belkinhelp2> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<wizardslovak> aha
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip....00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)
<belkinhelp2> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<wizardslovak> sorry i am noob with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wizardslovak: you'll learn, we were all once noobs
<wizardslovak> thank you
<tiefenrausch> :)
<tiefenrausch> hey there
<wizardslovak> i am using suse linux but i might transfer to ubuntu friends
<Batsmasher> Wooot, Noob Club !!!
<Agent_bob> alteregoa heh just happened to think,  dd reports elapsed time and data transfer too.
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213633
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip...at this point i dont care about 5.1.  Ill settle for clear stereo
<dialman> Hmm... Using ubuntu 8.04 was using gnome, installed kde 4.1 to check it out. Now sound is broken. Amarok has sound, as does the OS (startup sound, ect..) nothing else has sound.
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27092.html
<Agent_bob> alteregoa example. dd if=/dev/zero of=MBR count=2  >>> 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.000117 seconds, 8.8 MB/s
<PorkSoda> HeY all! I have probably touched on this subject several times but I would like to get some input on how ISO files work. Another words if the file is on a CDRW how does it boot up on the computer? Is it supposed to open up like a regular
<ActionParsnip> dialman: id set your sound prefs to alsa
<bobertdos> That kind of begs the question, is the Pulse support in K shakier in Gnome for some reason?
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip...The snd-intel8x0 driver uses ALSA (I think) so you might want to set everything to ALSA in gstreamer-properties.
<Mixed_--_> anyone knows the path where documentation is stored???
<komputes> ActionParsnip: how do you do that in KDE?
<bobertdos> *than in Gnome
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip....i had to blacklist snd_intel8x0
<swuboo> Is there a problem with the repositories?
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda eltorito cd's have a small bit of code that lets the 'emulate' a floppy disk   the floppy disk image is on the cd and is read first, then the cdrom is mounted after the os takes over.
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip...i made it to step 5 of this "HowTo":  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1478381&postcount=1
<dean0null> anyone familiar with the hp pavilion d7 1020?
<dean0null> i can't get my internet card to work
<danbh_intrepid> anyone have a separate /grub partition?
<Agent_bob> Mixed_--_ /usr/share/doc/   in general.
<belkinhelp2> actionparsnip...what i need to learn is this:  Is this something that i can fix with help from a knowledgeable linux guru, OR is this something that will be fixed in the next kernel release?
<belkinhelp2> i.e. outside of the "normal" troubleshooting?
<dean0null> so i can't add packages, because they're usually downloaded during the processs
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: so if I put the cdrw in the drive it should open like a regular file correct?
<dean0null> of instillation
<ActionParsnip> belkinhelp2: i dont know enough to say the next kernel, i think you just gotta browse round to find more guides
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda like a regular fs  yes.    there are some assumptions involved there tho.
<dean0null> anyone know of a package that has all the libraries Amarok has...so i can download it and bring it over to my linux box
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: Like what for example?
<Naomarik> anyone familiar with setting up two monitors via twinview? my problem is maximizing a window extends to both windows
<mikeypizano> i need help with my cpu fan not working after a hibernate sometimes
<ack> Hi I'm having trouble booting my computer. I get "I/O error, dev sda, Sector (different numbers)" then at the bottom I get an fsck error saying it couldn't read /dev/sda I'm not booted into Ubuntu 8 live cd. The computer was purchased at the start of the year, so the hard drive should not be dying so soon...
<unop> !offline | dean0null
<ubottu> dean0null: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<swuboo> I can't seem to connect to any of the repositories to check for updates.  Have they moved, or is this problem unique to me?
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda like that the app that last wrote to the disk wasn't using some special "write the data, but keep the addressing info in a config file on hdd (wierdness)" for example.
<zerothis> ﻿./configure "error: could not detect required GTK >= 2.4". how do i fix this? I think I need the gtk development libraries, how do I get those?
<belkinhelp2> I would just like to say thank you for all the help over the past few months
<mikeypizano> i can connect swuboo
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda nero used to do that.
<belkinhelp2> Unfortunately, i will be going back to Windows
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: yeah I used nero
<mikeypizano> i might be going back too
<dean0null> okay i'll check it out
<belkinhelp2> it seems this particular sound card doesnt "play nice" with linux
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda ;/
<swuboo> mikeypizano:  That helps, thanks.
<QRZ> swuboo: I noticed one of my servers kept timing out on trying to check for updates a couple of hours ago...
<belkinhelp2> you have no idea how much this irks me
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: how do I fix that problem if possible
<thiebaude> brb
<dean0null> ubottu i can create rpm-like things on windows and then use the packages on my linux computer through usb transfer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<belkinhelp2> just wanted to thank and vent before going
<swuboo> Ah, I think I found the issue.  One of the repositories was getting a 404 error, and for some reason every other repo was failing.  I removed the 404'd repo, and it started working properly again.  Odd bug.
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda if that kind of assumption is not correct, one generally needs to go back to the app that was last accessing it and "finalize" the disk   or some such command.
<ack> ﻿Hi I'm having trouble booting my computer. I get "I/O error, dev sda, Sector (different numbers)" then at the bottom I get an fsck error saying it couldn't read /dev/sda I'm not booted into Ubuntu 8 live cd. The computer was purchased at the start of the year, so the hard drive should not be dying so soon...
<fodah> ack
<fodah> Ill help you
<fodah> I juat had this
<emh> what is the difference between Depends and PreDepends in a ubuntu package?
<QRZ> swuboo: I haven't looked into it yet though.  Usually those temporary conneictivity issues subside after a bit.  Anyway, good luck.
<abe3k> hi guys, I just deleted a folder off an NTFS hard disk by mistake, is there anyway of recovering that folder ?
<ack> fodah, hi
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: you said the command was write to ?
<nspyr> can i have an auto # in front of chan names in pidgin?
<fodah> wait, is this your first install?
<danbh_intrepid> emh: you mean rdepends?
<Agent_bob> emh  good Q,   i want to hear that also.
<fodah> ack, is this your first install
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda i don't do windows so not an expert there.
<emh> danbh_intrepid: no, I mean what I said
<danbh_intrepid> emh: Im curious, where do you see this?
<mikeypizano> anyone, i kind of need my fan to work after i hibernate....
<emh> for instance apt-cache depends e2fsprogs gives PreDepends e2fslibs
<fodah> Quick questions, I'm trying to use my 22" widescreen monitor with ubuntu and my monitor just reads "Out of Range". Is there a way to change the resolution ubuntu installs at?
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: hmmm whats a good program then to burn ISO files?
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda last time i faced that particular issue, the solution was obvious, from within nero.
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda k3b
<danbh_intrepid> emh: I see now
<PorkSoda> k3b is that for windows too
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda it's kde but i actually like it.
<abe3k> I just deleted a folder off an NTFS hard disk by mistake, is there anyway of recovering that folder ?
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda there may be a windows port yes.
<abe3k> I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<Agent_bob> not sure.
<hardcorelinux> abe3k, look for some ntfs-undelete tool which works under windows
<unop> abe3k, did you use a GUI tool to delete the files?
<abe3k> hardcorelinux : and run it under wine ?
<PorkSoda> Agent_bob: My friend has the file but I tried using nero and it burned perfectly and even verified the data
<abe3k> unop : I used nautilus
<hardcorelinux> abe3k, nope run in on windows itself
<PorkSoda> I just don't know how to configure to burn the iso file
<PorkSoda> configure nero
<unop> abe3k, it might have moved it to trash - on removable drive (not sure about NTFS)  trash is at /path/to/mount_point/.Trash*
<mikeypizano> brb
<abe3k> hardcorelinux : oh, that I'll do when I run out of solutions :D
 * Agent_bob hasn't seen nero in a couple of years now. so doesn't dare guess.
<alteregoa> heh how can i add a mirror to the system drive?
<danbh_intrepid> emh: well, probably you should ask in #ubuntu-motu if no one here knows
<voltage> Good day. Anyone have a good read on adding more resolutions to ubuntu 8.04.01 using a PCI ATI Rage II and Dell 21 Inch CRT?
<PorkSoda> Well my friend doesn't have Ubuntu so I am having to use windows programs to burn the file
<Agent_bob> PorkSoda there is also a ##windows channel here on freenode,  you can always take M$ questions there
<alteregoa> i need a linux gpu client for folding@home
<mikeypizano> looks like no one can fix my prob? cpu fan wont always work after a hibernate
<abe3k> unop : I didn't find any trash folder :(
<alteregoa> damnid
<alteregoa> mikey: get an bios update
<mikeypizano> the comp worked fine with vista
<kasin> hello
<alteregoa> are you using qfan?
<mikeypizano> no
<PorkSoda> oh ok well at least I am not the only that had issues with nero
<unop> abe3k, there might not be one for NTFS volumes - have you checked properly? it's a hidden directory
<alteregoa> you don't need a fan
<AthlonFanboy1> wats da best filesystem?
<alteregoa> fat12
<abe3k> unop : yup, didn't find it
<unop> !best | AthlonFanboy1
<ubottu> AthlonFanboy1: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mikeypizano> ya i kind of do, i dont like my laptop hitting critical temp
<Agent_bob> AthlonFanboy1 ext2    + journal if you like journalizing fs's
<komputes> belkinhelp2: can you please add to my bug. I am no longer experiencing this issue but perhaps you may complete the information the bug team needs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213633
<alteregoa> ext2 lol
<alteregoa> ext3 lol
<BulleT-> mikeypizano: I had the same problem. Check for you manufacturer for a bios update ;)
<thiebaude> athlonfanboy1:i dont know, i use thunar
<alteregoa> get xfs or something , or zfs
<AthlonFanboy1> filesystem
<Agent_bob> alteregoa you disagree ?
<mikeypizano> lemme go check
<abe3k> looks like I'll have to go back to windows and recover it ><
<AthlonFanboy1> is one more fast/
<alteregoa> maybe ext4 without this backward compatibility crap will be a choice
<cilkay> alteregoa: ZFS exists for Linux? I didn't think so due to licensing issues.
<Naomarik> anyone an RHCE?
<alteregoa> licensing issues?.. well nvidia and other drivers are licensing issues too
<Agent_bob> alteregoa maybe it depends on what you do with your fs ;/
<alteregoa> so who cares about a FS in the kernel
<unop> cilkay, there might a port for ZFS over fuse
<mikeypizano> ok there is a bios update, how do i do it, its for windows
<belkinhelp2> komputes...sure, ill do what i can
<chamunks> does someone know the default webdirectory for the ubuntu clutch package?
<alteregoa> maybe the kernel gets tainted, but that what open source is it for, to make what you want on your desk
<komputes> belkinhelp2: thanks
<unop> alteregoa, the kernel folks obviously care - the CDDL is not a GPL compatible license
<Agent_bob> alteregoa i care.  but this is no place for a poll
<cilkay> unop: "might" doesn't sound like it exists today :)
<bender1337> hi I'm new to ubuntu and it keeps freezing on me
<alteregoa> who cares of gpl? on your home computer
<AthlonFanboy1> blame stallman for zfs not being in the kernel
<unop> alteregoa, i do
<Agent_bob> alteregoa again. i care.  but this is no place for a poll
<alteregoa> maybe if you use it commercial its a licensing issue,
<PorkSoda> bender do you sometimes have shutdown issu
<ompaul> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubottu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<alteregoa> soner or later the old gurus leave the way for innovative things
<bender1337> PorkSoda, no
<chamunks> anyone know how to access this http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/clutch once installed and running?
<PorkSoda> I remember when ubuntu froze on me I had a input signal issu and fix that by putting another hard drive but I don't think you have that issu
<mikeypizano> BulleT-, there is a bios update but the site says it only "Corrected: A black or blue screen will be displayed after resuming from an S3 sleep mode on computers using the ICH8 rev. B2 chip."
<bender1337> PorkSoda, I cant seem to find a thing that triggers the freezes
<cilkay> AthlonFanboy1: Do no such thing. If you don't like the GPL, don't run Linux. Just go run BSD and you can have ZFS. Anyway, I think the safest choice is ext3. It's time-tested and proven. It's also quite fast at certain things, though there are faster filesystems for other things.
<ompaul> chamunks, system administration synaptic-package-manager
<PorkSoda> have you tried the recovery method in ubuntu
<AthlonFanboy1> so ext3 is the ntfs of linux?
<cilkay> AthlonFanboy1: I'm running ReiserFS on this machine, which is a desktop machine. I've had no problems with it but I've read enough horror stories about it that I won't use it in any of our production servers in a hosting environment.
<chamunks> ompaul, im looking for how to get to its webgui that its supposed to setup it doesent tell me where its path is going to be setup relative to http://localhost
<BulleT-> mikeypizano: The changelog is realy relevant... do the update, it doesen't cost you a thing.
<ompaul> AthlonFanboy1, no it is the default file system you have more choice
<BulleT-> irelevent*
<mikeypizano> yea
<mikeypizano> lucky they have a cd installer
<ompaul> chamunks, does not compute
<AthlonFanboy1> what i mean is everyone recommends ext3 over the other fss like everyone recommends ntfs over fat32.
<cilkay> AthlonFanboy1: It's ext2 + journaling. You can mount ext3 as ext2 without any problems. It's the default, yes. Virtually every distro will support it out-of-the-box.
<ompaul> AthlonFanboy1, and where is this going support ways?
<PorkSoda> bender1337: have you tried the recovery method within ubuntu
<BulleT-> If I install a VirtualBox ubuntu desktop on Windows XP host, how do I make SSH, HTTP and other ports work from the outside?
<cilkay> AthlonFanboy1: No, it's not like a fat32 vs. ntfs thing. The other filesystems are not as bad as fat32.
<chamunks> ompaul, heh well im trying to access transmission via webgui so i installed the web gui package for transmission "clutch" and i have no idea how to find it.
<bender1337> PorkSoda, no
<Agent_bob> cilkay heh.
<AthlonFanboy1> cilkay: thanks
<chamunks> ompaul, the web gui that is.
<ompaul> chamunks, type which clutch in a terminal
<ompaul> chamunks, or do sudo apt-get update and then search with the word clutch
<chamunks> ompaul, the package has installed just fine
<ompaul> chamunks, big type type locate and then search with the word clutch
<cilkay> BulleT-: If it's like VMWare or other virtualization packages I've used on Linux, you should be able to use either use a routed or bridged network configuration.
<cilkay> AthlonFanboy1: You're welcome.
<ompaul> chamunks, big type type "locate clutch"
<PorkSoda> bender1337 try that when Ubuntu is booting up after the first screen I forgot what button you press but before you do it make sure you know the version of the kernel or it may not work correctly
<chamunks> ompaul, nothing
<Agent_bob> type which blah ????     which is hashed (/bin/which)
<SurfnKid> my kid goes to the school where your kid goes
<SurfnKid> your kid is an idiot
<voss749> Is the beta upgrade program a steaming pile of crap or what? Not a single installation has worked so far.
<chamunks> ompaul, it would be as if i were to install phpmyadmin via repo's and didnt know that its path was http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<Agent_bob> err i mean 'type' is also a cli app
<ompaul> chamunks, don't use clutch so no idea
<Agent_bob> well bash builtin but you know what i mean
<ompaul> !offtopic | SurfnKid
<ubottu> SurfnKid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JasonWoof> I'm having trouble with my wireless in intrepid. I ran some updates, then when I started up today I was offline. I couldn't find the network control panel, and didn't have the command network-admin
<SurfnKid> ompaul: lol wrong channel so sorry :)
<JasonWoof> iwconfig showed it connected to my AP, but I was offline. I ran dhclient3 and that got me online, but I kept getting disconnected
<SurfnKid> ompaul: soon as i finished writing i didnt see anyone typing i thought heh?
<voss749> Jason, im amazed that you even got intrepid installed. Mine wont even get to the desktop
<SurfnKid> then i knew i was in the wrong chann :)
<|newbie|> Hello. Can I use repositories from Hardy for the Dapper? Some software in the Dapper's repos have very old version :-)
<ompaul> SurfnKid, now you really are offtopic :)
<Naomarik> i installed intrepid after a clean install of heron
<thiebaude> jason, i got intrepid also
<JasonWoof> Seemed like there was some other process running  dhclient3, so I killed them all, and connected again by running dhclient once
<SurfnKid> ok i shut up now
<chamunks> ompaul, I'm so lost.
<cilkay> |newbie|: Not if you don't want to break your system.
<JasonWoof> voss749, I just upgraded from hardy a few days ago
<ompaul> chamunks, use the menu, system admin synaptic pkg manager
<JasonWoof> voss749, no CDs or anything
<lanoxx> can anyone tell me how do use lftp over ssl?
<chamunks> ompaul, ok well i've got the clutch package installed through synaptic just fine
<cilkay> |newbie|: If there are backports for those packages, you could try them but the long-term solution is probably to upgrade or reinstall.
<JasonWoof> anyway, I buggered off, and came back to my computer fan on high because a precess named softirq or something was going at 97% CPU
<afallenhope> anyone know what "firewall-easy" is?
<voss749> my laptop woulsnt startx and and my desktop linux box never could get past the login screen.
<JasonWoof> I thought it was a hardware problem, but I rebooted into damn small linux and it's been running fine, auto-connected, and has been online for a couple hours straight now
<voss749> I wonder if just reinstalling intrepid from scratch would work better?
<Naomarik> anyone using kubuntu 8.10 or familiar with what that desktop thing is in the screenshot on the kubuntu website?
<Agent_bob> JasonWoof sorry i missed what version you have ?
<Agent_bob> Naomarik #kubuntu-kde4
<voss749> Linux works better on my notebook than my desktop
<JasonWoof> Agent_bob, intrepid
<cilkay> voss749: I did a clean install Intrepid from the Live KDE CD. Everything worked but networking. That same machine has no problems with Hardy.
<JasonWoof> I'll see if I can dig up some error messages from the log files
<Agent_bob> JasonWoof ah.  then likely just something broke.  you know that's still beta
<AthlonFanboy1> how big should i make /
<|newbie|> cilkay, ok, now i find the good solution for me. I find http://mirror.noreply.org/pub and program which i need there.
<AthlonFanboy1> i plan to make a /home
<emh> I found the description of Pre-Depends in http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html
<JasonWoof> Agent_bob, yeah, I know, I'm a sucker for punishment ;)
<voss749> cilkay, My dell inspiron 1501 works great with hardy including wireless, of course I pulled the crappy dell wireless and replaced it with an Atheros super g
<Agent_bob> AthlonFanboy1 minimum of about 3g  i would advise around 6g + other /home and possably other /var
<Styles> My mic automatically goes to muted
<Styles> Why!
<JasonWoof> I was in a major rush to try gnu-smalltalk-3
<cilkay> voss749: Mine isn't even that exotic. It's a Dell 745 with an Intel E1000 chipset, which is about as vanilla as it gets.
<salamandyr> i'm not sure whre to fine ndisgtk - don't see it under Sys -> Admin -> Synaptic, as per the ndiswrapper instructions.  any hints?
<Sikki> not sure salamander did you try "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk" and see if its there?
<Cpudan80> \join ##math
<Agent_bob> !intrepid | JasonWoof ok.  and there's a channel for that
<ubottu> JasonWoof ok.  and there's a channel for that: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<Cpudan80> oops
<voss749> cilkay, optiplex?
<belkinhelp2> komputes...I hope that helps
<salamandyr> my machine isn't connected to the internet - just frest install of 8.04 64-bit
<belkinhelp2> komputes...I will be going back to XP because of this....i could almost cry
<cilkay> voss749: Yes, 745c
<Agent_bob> Cpudan80 heh for slash not back slash
<Sikki> you may wanna put a wire to it and put the machine on the internet then
<voss749> belkin, why?
<Tim1_> how do u install lynx browser on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Tim1_ sudo apt-get install lynx
<belkinhelp2> voss749.....let me give you the link of the bug report i just made...easier than repeating myself
<Tim1_> thanks
<salamandyr> sikki: thanks, but i cannot - no wire :)
<Ishnu> When I try to open Computer, it doesn't let me, and says: Could not display "Computer:". Nautilus cannot handle computer:locations.
<voss749> okay
<Tim1_> thanks agentbox
<Ishnu> And also I cannot open my recycle bin.
<belkinhelp2> voss749....https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213633
<Agent_bob> Tim1_ welcome.   and w3b is probably already installed
<JasonWoof> Agent_bob, thanks!
<BulleT-> 22 is a UDP port or a TCP ?
<Sikki> only way your gonna get that file salamander is be on the internet
<belkinhelp2> im the last entry
<salamandyr> according to docs, my netgear wg111v2 is support out-of-box with HH... but guess not ;/
<Agent_bob> JasonWoof welcome.
<salamandyr> sikki - i'm on another laptop, next to it.  where can i get?
<Tim1_> Agentbob. i still have to run  sudo apt-get install lynx
<Sikki> beats me
<Sikki> try searching google for ndisgtk it might be helpful ussually works for me when im unsure of something
<salamandyr> ok, i'll figure it out.  wish it had worked o.o.b.  :)
<dean0null> what subdirectory should i install amarok in?
<Sikki> make sure you add ubuntu in your searches so you will get ubuntu related articles ussually
<dean0null> i'm not used to the file setup, i'm used to windows directory decisions
<Agent_bob> Tim1_ ah yeah you are building something and it depends on lynx    i'm with you.
<AthlonFanBoy> how can i find MCP tempertures?
<Tim1_> ta agent_bob
<Sikki> ahhh bob lol i was wondering why the heck he wanted lynx
<Naomarik> anyone know what obex-data-serve is?
<Agent_bob> Sikki i have seen several doing that lately.  not sure what code it is tho
<swuboo> AthlonFanBoy:  MCP?  lm-sensors does a pretty good job on temperatures, but without knowing what MCP stands for I can't really guess.
<Agent_bob> Sikki but i personally use elinks as my default browser so you never know.
<AthlonFanBoy> mcp is chipset for nforce
<salamandyr> sikki: found it was on the cd, just not avail on disk by default.
<martintux> anyone know which software has autocomplete like dreamweaver cs3?
<Sikki> ahh good deal sala
<martintux> no one knows?
<swuboo> AthlonFanBoy:  Ah.  I've got an nForce board too, lm-sensors reports my temperatures just fine.
<belkinhelp2> voss749.....i dont think ill be getting this working anytime soon
<Sikki> nah martin i just use the adobe products
<voss749> belkin, all I can say is at least you dont have an Asus xonar dx card, they decided to put sound support for that card in the version of ALSA that will be out with ibex, instead of say bringing it out for the current ubuntu version even though the alsa version has been out for 2 months
<belkinhelp2> voss749....its just frustrating because i really like linux
<belkinhelp2> going back to xp ill be virus/worm paranoid again
<[wspk]^> hi everybody
<xjohnthomasx> hi, why will ifconfig eth0 .. setting ip address.. make the card have one ip address, but its bcast address is differnet????
<Batsmasher> Anyone know the command to get Mad-Wifi?
<voss749> belkin, as I said linux works much better on my laptop than my desktop
<Agent_bob> voss749 that's how they keep you always wanting the latest, rather than lagging behind like me.
<[wspk]^> somebody knows something about backtrack installation?
<Naomarik> need help! I have some command called obex-data-serve running taking up 100% cpu and I can't kill the process
<hosstest> anyone know where I can get flash 10?
<swuboo> Naomarik:  Can't kill it?  Have you tried doing so from the command line?
<xjohnthomasx> i did.. sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.252... and it sets the ip.. but the bcast is different from it? should it be? i did the command on another computer, and the bcast addr was the same!!!
<Naomarik> yes
<Naomarik> and i logged on root on another tty
<Ishnu> ouch
<Naomarik> and it won't die
<Agent_bob> Naomarik sudo killall obex-data-serve
<Agent_bob> Naomarik sudo killall -9 obex-data-serve
<Batsmasher> ﻿Anyone know the command to get Mad-Wifi?
<komputes> belkinhelp2: it's hilarious we have the same motherboard. you think you can try te IntrepidIbex Beta Live CD before going back to xp?
<swuboo> killall -9 should work.  I have no idea what to suggest if it doesn't.
<belkinhelp2> komputes...sure
<belkinhelp2> komputes...ive been at this for about a week now....one more day wont hurt
<Agent_bob> swuboo hehhe kill -9 -1   but that
<komputes> Batsmasher: I had to do that formy eeepc, I have instruction, but note that i'm nor sure it will work for you
<Naomarik> Agent_bob: using the -9 worked, what does that do?
<Agent_bob> swuboo hehhe kill -9 -1   but that's ludicris
<hosstest> Flash 10, anyone know how I can get it?
<xjohnthomasx> anyyyyyyyyyyone?
<jbroome_> i might have asked what -9 does before i ran it
<belkinhelp2> komputes...whats really funny is that this didnt work at all with hardy live CD...i had to reinstall the nvidia driver
<caduceus> has anyone had trouble with fluxbox and wifi? I've installed it on  ubuntu and after restarting can't get wifi with either nm-applet or iwconfig/dhclient.  I can see hosts with scanning but can't associate...
<komputes> belkinhelp2: whats getting me is that I don't understand why I don't have the issue anymore
<Batsmasher> Komputes: Ok Thanks, Nvm
<Agent_bob> Naomarik differance in signals you send to the app.   man killall   for details    and/or man kill
<belkinhelp2> komputes...you dont have static?
<belkinhelp2> do your bass-center and rear output channels work?
<belkinhelp2> komputes...do your bass-center and rear output channels work?
<komputes> belkinhelp2: not really,i just use stereo , not 5.1
<hosstest> how would I add this repository deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/thielmann/ubuntu to my list?
<swuboo> Naomarik:  Kill can take arguments that specify just how thoroughly you want the process killed.  -9 is a particularly aggressive flag.
<Naomarik> these manual pages are nearly impossible to decipher
<komputes> belkinhelp2: at one point i got a high pitch nuzz, ihave another bug for that
<Naomarik> not noob friendly at all ;(
<belkinhelp2> komputes....what kernel are you using?
<komputes> belkinhelp2: buzz*
<komputes> belkinhelp2: 24-19
<thiebaude> hosstest:i wonder if you install flash from synaptic, if it would get rid of flash 10
<belkinhelp2> komputes...hmm
<hosstest> no, I want flash 10
<unop> Naomarik, kill/killall -9 should only be used as a last-resort
<belkinhelp2> komputes...what version ubunut?
<komputes> 8.04.1
<hosstest> all the URL on the web havent worked.
<Naomarik> i see, well it worked in my case
<Agent_bob> Naomarik ?      nah.   you just need to learn to use the pager more effeciently.    man less    and read up on the commands within the pager.   they you will be able to "search" for things within the pages.
<Naomarik> on another note, what's a zombie process? i got a message saying one is running after logging into root
<dlisboa> unop: last resort. Why? What type of unwanted side effect it might have?
<belkinhelp2> komputes...what did you do to make the static stop?
<thiebaude> hosstest:do you firefox?
<belkinhelp2> komputes...i dont care about 5.1 at this point
<thiebaude> do
<Naomarik> Agent_bob: yeah i know how to search for things but some of the terms used and how they're written make no sense to me
<hosstest> yes
<unop> dlisboa, yes, consequences of a SIGKILL are dire -- http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html#uuk9letter
<komputes> belkinhelp2: what static? like scratching?
<rafaelscj> hello, i am using ubuntu 8.04, and the time isn't correct (it's -4:00)
<belkinhelp2> komputes...yeah....buzzing, scratching almost as loud as the music
<komputes> belkinhelp2: In system-preference-sound mine are all set to ALSA
<zeus> I have returned
<dlisboa> unop: cool, thanks
<belkinhelp2> komputes....are you using ALSA?
<Agent_bob> Naomarik zombie process is a referance to a process that is already killed but it's spawned a child process that keeps the parent process name in the process table until it exits.    in other words zombies are non-process processes, that disapear when their sub-processes exit.
<thiebaude> hosstest:i'am not sure what to say, my flash 10 works great
<belkinhelp2> komputes...have a look at this link
<Naomarik> i see
<komputes> belkinhelp2: then try doubleclicking the speaker icon and in the mixer selectively mute chnnels until thebuzz goes away - this is my best guess
<Naomarik> thanks Agent_bob
<komputes> belkinhelp2: brb
<belkinhelp2> komputes....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253725
<hosstest> thiebaude:  I want to install Flash 10... My question was HOW?
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process  that seems to be a orphan process - not a zombie. :)
<hosstest> thiebaude:  Or where?
<Agent_bob> Naomarik don't confuse a zombie with a kernel thread tho.  you can't kill them either, but they are usually inserted modules
<Agent_bob> and of course actually active processes   ^
<thiebaude> hosstest:i googled flash 10, but i dont remember what site i got it from
<luminrd> What do you do if you plug a USB in and the computer doesn't see it? It is not in /dev, it does not show up in fdisk -l.
<hosstest> thiebaude:  awesome, I am on my 12th web page, thanks.
<thiebaude> !flash10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash10
<Agent_bob> dr_willis an orphaned process is the other end of the scale.  no?
<luminrd> (drive works fine on most machines btw, but a few of the 20 I'm working with right now do not see the drive)
 * unop doesn't think that definition of a zombie process is correct
<unop> a zombie is a child process that is waiting to be reaped by its parent.
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  orphan is one that the parent dies but not the child... zombie aparently dies differently
 * Agent_bob thought that was an orphan ^
<swuboo> I think of zombie processes as being an annoying side effect of the instability of flash.
<hubar> thiebaude: http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/category/macromedia-flash-player-10/
<dr_willis> An orphan process is a process that is still executing, but whose parent has died. They do not become zombie processes; instead, they are adopted by init (process ID 1), which waits on its children
<Agent_bob> dr_willis yes exactly.
<thiebaude> hosstest:have you seen this, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<dr_willis> Then ya got the Vampire Processes! and the Werewolf processes..
<dr_willis> :)
<hubar> err, I meant hosstest
<Agent_bob> don't forget daemons that are running around.
<dr_willis> Such an EVIL OS!
<hosstest> Oddly enough, looks like you can get it here http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<dlisboa> how odd :)
<thiebaude> wow
<jevero> I have a question...well actually questions....
<jevero> I just downloaded and installed ubuntu on my system.
<jevero> all seems well with the exception that my resolution still shows at 800-600.
<hubar> And?
<jevero> I have downloaded the correct drivers.  On reboot it recognized finally the monitor: a Nokia 445Xi
<jevero> it asked for the resolution and so I changed it to what I wanted 1240-1078
<jevero> on the OS load it still shows 800-600 without any changes
<thiebaude> hubar:the suspence is building :)
<jevero> what am I doing wrong?
<thiebaude> lol
<jevero> next time I will just type!  LOL!
<badfish> is there a terminal command i can use to go through my /home folder and wipe out ever instance of ehthumbs_vista.db?
<swuboo> I assume you've tried using the display dialogue?
<swuboo> That was directed at jevero.
<jcm99> Any one using  8.10 beta on a netbook yet?
<jevero> not sure what you mean
<jevero> I am new at this.
<Agent_bob> unop ok i stand corrected on the name of zombie and orphin. you are correct.
<jevero> that was to swuboo
<komputes> belkinhelp2: did you download drivers from nvidia?
<jevero> yes
<belkinhelp2> komputes....yes
<Agent_bob> at least according to wikipidia    which is not the final authority by any means.
<badfish> actually
<chamunks> anyone know where the clutch conf file is stored in ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> komputes...not using ALSA.  Driver works with OSS.  I blacklisted snd_intel8x0
<swuboo> jevero:  There should be a dialogue somewhere in the System, Preferences menu that will allow you to change your resolution.  Mine appears to be missing, which is a little strange.
<badfish> is there a way i can limit the find function to my home folder recursively?
<komputes> belkinhelp2: I think you followed improper directions. I would definitely do the intrepid live CD test and report your findings on the bug page.
<jevero> swuboo, AH.  yes I do have one.  it is under system- preference- display resolution
<bruenig> find ~/
<swuboo> jevero:  Ah, found.  System - Prefernces -Screen Resolution.
<Agent_bob> chamunks was clutch a .deb installed ?  or a command from within another package ?    you can search for files within a package with   dpkg -L package.name | less
<chamunks> Agent_bob, yep via synaptic im testing it out in my vm before committing to my server.
<jevero> swuboo: I tried to change it there, shows two res 800-600 and 640-480
<chamunks> Agent_bob, i figured giving my vm test server a gui might make testing a little bit more streamlined
<swuboo> jevero:  That's unfortunate, but not the end of the world.
<belkinhelp2> komputes...i followed these instructions:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253725
<hosstest> anyone know where the "Plugins" folder is to install flash10?
<jevero> swuboo : great!
<Agent_bob> chamunks then the global config should list in  dpkg -L
<swuboo> jevero:  What you'll probably need to do is open up xorg.conf and manually add the resolution you want.
<GreedyB> What would be a good program to burn .bin/.cue files?
<hosstest> for Firefox, that is.
<hubar> jevero: havr you tried 1280x1024?
<jevero> swuboo:  Open terminal and type the command?
<dr_willis> hosstest,  i would think the best plugins dir for a single user would be under the .firefox (or was it .mozilla) directory. that way youjust have that beta flash for that single user.
<chamunks> Agent_bob, dpkg -L clutch?
<dr_willis> GreedyB,  i hear that k3b can burn them
<hosstest> dr_willis:  Thanks
<Agent_bob> chamunks yeah
<chamunks> Agent_bob, well thats a friggin handy little command!
<Agent_bob> chamunks    dpkg -L clutch | grep etc/     maybe.
<swuboo> jevero:  xorg.conf is a configuration file, rather than a command.
<komputes> belkinhelp2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/beta/ download the 32bit live dvd and boot from it, checking some audio in the live environment without installing it
<Agent_bob> chamunks yep
<deepfriedsquirre> What's the significance of the size of my loopback file for a pen drive install?
<chamunks> I Agent_bob I really need to learn how to use grep properly
<Skky> Hello
<chamunks> Agent_bob, that thing allways seems to escape me but seems to be used by most ppl trying to help me un-noobify myself.
<Agent_bob> chamunks me too.   but for now i'll just keep using it impropperly   :)))
<swuboo> jevero:  It's generally located in /etc/X11.  If you do a quick google search, you shouldn't have much of a problem figuring out how to modify it.
<salamandyr> hm.. after installing ndiswrapper - and the requisite .inf file for my usb wireless - i don't see an option for wireless anymore under "networ"
<Agent_bob> chamunks when all else fails   pipe through      | less
<belkinhelp2> komputes....ill test this out tomorrow morning
<belkinhelp2> 4gb
<belkinhelp2> wow
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿What's the significance of the size of my loopback file for a pen drive install?
<zaid-omega> Will I need to reinstall from a CD to upgrade to 8.10, or will it be available via an update?
<chamunks> Agent_bob, do you think ubottu has a factoid on grep?
<Flannel> zaid-omega: Theyre always available as upgrades as well.
<zaid-omega> Flannel:thanks
<Agent_bob> !cli | chamunks a good start here
<ubottu> chamunks a good start here: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Agent_bob> chamunks         man man    # there are man pages for most commands and some config files.
<jevero> swuboo, thanks.  will do!
<falieson> is there a nice HD visualizer app like iTunes 8.0 has?
<chamunks> Agent_bob, i've become pretty good lately but this will make for good study material.
<Agent_bob> chamunks indeed.
<swuboo> jevero:  Good luck.  I had to do the same thing when I got a widescreen monitor a few years back.
<chamunks> Agent_bob, i especially like the "sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -f aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots"
<jcm99> Any one try 8.10 beta on a Acer Aspire One?
<Skky> Quick question: recently I installed envyng and now my application title bars - where the minimize/maximize/close buttons are - is acting all funny, like it will go transparent and all distorted and then back to normal
<Skky> Any ideas?
<Skky> I uninstalled the packages
<Tarak-Tarak> hello to all
<Agent_bob> chamunks heh.    you like supreem wierdnessism ?      mkdir '
<Agent_bob> '
<thirdy> hi, can anyone find a workaround for this to run on Ubuntu? http://teenspirit.artificialspirit.com/
<kitche> Skky: you sure it's not desktop-effects since that's what desktop-effects does
<dr_willis> skky unless you are using compiz and have some weird theme/settings going on.
<tonsofpcs> ok, i need to free at least 2 GB for my gusty upgrade temp [currently on feisty].... what packages are > 100 MB? [i've already marked ooo for removal at about 300 MB]
<Skky> I have not touched any desktop effects settings/packages since installing a fresh copy of ubuntu
<chamunks> Agent_bob, mhmm but it has to be supreem!
<Agent_bob> that is.
<Skky> the only thing i've installed is the envyng trying to get dual monitors to work
<kitche> Skky: they get active automatically when you install a nvidia/ati binary driver
<Skky> Oh, ok.  What do you suggest I try/
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to search and/or sort installed packages by size?
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  You can order packages by size in Synaptic if I remember correctly.
<tonsofpcs> swuboo: really? how?
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  Open up Synaptic, go to installed packages, and then click the "Size" box.
<BulleT-> If I install a VirtualBox ubuntu desktop on Windows XP host, how do I make SSH, HTTP and other ports work from the outside?
<tonsofpcs> swuboo: i don't see a size box...
<xjohnthomasx> hi people, i really need some help doing a crossover network in ubuntu.. i have the cable.. i got it to work once.. it was really easy.. i just did sudo ifconfig eth0 ipaddress netmask etc.. and it set on both cards that way.. but now i cant get it to work.. help???????
<kitche> Skky: you can disable it by clicked the desktop effects on the menu
<chamunks> Agent_bob, well thanks for the boost i've got some playing to do.
<Agent_bob> chamunks welcome.  and good luck to your pinguin.
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  It should be one of the categories listed at the top, in between "Latest Version" and "Description"
<Skky> kitche: will that disable anything else that came standard with the installation?
<tonsofpcs> swuboo: i don't see it...
<chamunks> Agent_bob, I've got a small armi of pinguinz.
<Agent_bob> chamunks flock.
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  I'm not sure what to suggest, then.  Mine's always had it, and frankly I wouldn't even know how to turn it off.
<Agent_bob> chamunks the flock you say..
<xjohnthomasx> anyoneeeeeeeeeeeE?????????? crossover networking help?? ubuntu 8.04. crossover cat5e cable. setup the nic ip's and internal netmasks.. but now it wont work? it worked fine an hour ago... ??????
<kitche> Skky: shouldn't
<chamunks> Agent_bob, even my girfrend commands her own pinguin.
<hubar> BulleT-: Give your ubuntu VM a unique IP.
<chamunks> Agent_bob, supprizingly she enjoyes it verry mooches.
<hubar> BulleT-: Then the rest is same, treating your VM just as another computer in your house.
<headcheese> anyone know if there is a tool to select default audio device?
<falieson> is there a nice HD visualizer app like iTunes 8.0 has?
<WDC> Can someone pleae help me set up Dovecot in #dovecot?
<bruenig> WDC: no
<Skky> kitche: where do I find desktop effects?  I must be blind but i've looked through all my menus
<lena> So... can I install ubuntu on a flashdrive? I dont want a persistent live install from a live cd, but rather a full install of ubuntu
<Agent_bob> chamunks tov,    but we best get back to support or go elsewhere    ompaul might put on the funny looking magical hat and kick us out of here if we dont.   ;/
<WDC>  bruenig Why Thanks for nothng
<falieson> a plugin for rhythmbox would work just as well
<bruenig> WDC: not a problem
<sls> vlc has a new and better version out... how can I use it in ubuntu?
<bruenig> sls: wait 6 months
<WDC> Can someone help me configure Dovecot
<bruenig> sls: ubuntu is not in the business of updating software in between releases, except for security reasons
<sls> bruening, ouch! why?!?!
<sls> bruening, that stinks...
<Naomarik> Agent_bob:  any idea what would cause a 2nd monitor to function correctly with twinview, only problem is the background doesn't redraw itself after a window is moved around
<kitche> Skky: should be in Accessories or the Admin I don't use ubuntu so I m just going from memory really
<lena> sls: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<Agent_bob> sls crap.  release every 6 months.  and you want new versions between ???
<sls> lena... tried that... it just tells me to use the repositories... of ubuntu.
<xjohnthomasx> anyoneeee??? crossover network help???
<Agent_bob> Naomarik nope sorry.   not a gui user.
<BulleT-> How can i make port 411 and 22 work on a vbox ubuntu guest ?
<kitche> sls: also remember vlc is not the same as the older versions
<headcheese> Skky:  install simple-ccsm then goto system -> prefs -> appearance then click on custom and preferences.
<bruenig> Agent_bob: new versions of software, not a big deal really, many smaller distros do it. The issue is not with being able to do it, it is a philsophical issue concerning "stability"
<sls> kitche that is why i want it.
<sls> I can use it on Windows and Mac but not on my Ubuntu box...
<chamunks> Agent_bob, agreed wahl thanq once again.  Time to travel further down the pinguin hole.
<kitche> sls: ok it will just look ugly on a gtk desktop though you been warned :) there is a vlc package in a PPA
<bruenig> the new vlc is qt based
<deepfriedsquirre> The instructions here say that I should run dd and mkfs.ext3 on a file that is the route of a partition. But then surely the file will have to be a directory, in which case, I can't run dd on it?
<deepfriedsquirre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?action=show&redirect=LiveCDPersistence#Using%20a%20Loopback%20File
<headcheese> Anyone know of a Defualt Audio Device selection tool?  Or some other way to ensure that my Headset is being used as default?
<bruenig> headcheese: amixer
<headcheese> bruenig:  thanks.
<lena> So... can I install ubuntu on a flashdrive? I dont want a persistent live install from a live cd, but rather a full install of ubuntu. if i partition and install on the thumbdrive, will it be bootable?
<sls> kitche, do you know the repository url... so I dont have to download six million different debs?
<bruenig> lena: depends on the bios of the computer you are using
<Agent_bob> lena it can be done. i have a usb key with ubuntu on it.
<kitche> sls: nope it's in the ppa's on launchpad.net though not sure which one
<lena> The bios supports booting from usb drives
<tonsofpcs> swuboo: is there a console command that can list them with sizes?
<Agent_bob> lena you have to watch out for a few things   the device addressing can change from box to box and boot to boot.  so you have to setup fstab and "the boot loader you use" to use UUID= addressing.   other than that it's pretty streight forward.   i just copied a working system over and tweeked it.
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  Without doubt, but I don't know what it is.
<headcheese> Son of a.... I am back to no audio on flash in firefox.  I re-installed Ubuntu (dont ask), and my resolve last time was installing Flash 10.  I have Flash 10 installed, can anyone think of why I am getting no audio?  I can hear mp3s.
<Naomarik> anyone have any idea what would cause kwin to completely not work after installing compiz?
<tonsofpcs> swuboo: thanks anyway :)
<sic0> when i try to boot my PC with the ubuntu CD, it hangs after i chose my language
<kitche> headcheese: don't use pulseaudio maybe
<sic0> any ideas? i tried tow different images of ubuntu, unplugged all my USB devices...
<bindjp> I have a permission problem that has been plaguing me for hours,  file perms of -rwxrwsr-x  www-data www-data and user justin who is in group www-data can't edit the files...  what am I doing wrong?
<headcheese> kitche:  how would I turn pusleaudio off?
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  Google turned up a result: dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
<lena> i'll give it a shot agentbob
<Tarak-Tarak> ive got an error message when i connect to yahoo messenger ... " could not establish a connection with the server.. error resolving scs.msg.yahoo.com : name or service not known .... anybody can help me?
<Flannel> bindjp: what does 'groups' return?
<Flannel> sic0: Have you checked the CD for defects?
<sic0> yeah, i even burnt two different copies
<clayg> anyone gotten gmailfs to work and if so is it pretty sweet?
<sic0> dif burners
<sic0> etc..
<swuboo> tonsofpcs:  I just tried that command.  It worked perfectly.
<Agent_bob> lena i used the vfat boot partition option and syslinux   but that's not the only way.   if you want more control you might make it a grub bootloader   but i'm not sure how stable that would be with address changes.   seeing that grub uses bios to find it's files.
<bindjp> flannel, groups returns  justin www-data
<kitche> !pulseaudio > headcheese you want that link then look for removal of pulseaudio on that page
<ubottu> headcheese, please see my private message
<sic0> i'm trying an install thru windows right now...
<sic0> just to see if it'll work
<Agent_bob> lena lilo can be applied there too.   but i haven't tested either personally.
<headcheese> kitche:  thanks
<kbrosnan> headcheese: problems with flash and pulse audio. if another program is playing sounds flash can't
<kitche> headcheese: pulseaudio is known to have problems with sounds
<salamandyr> what might make the "wireless connection" vanish in Network Settings panel?
<Tarak-Tarak> anyone please ???
<Ishnu-> Intel HDA - I am having some troubles with my sound. The sound is extremely soft - and you can barely hear it, even with everything set to full.
<Skky> Any good places to find desktop background images?  all of mine suck
<lena> Understood
<drumstyk1> art.gnome.org is awesome
<sic0> even if i try u. live it freezes at a black screen
<Ishnu-> Could anyone help me with my above sound problem?
<sic0> right after it says loading kernel.. and has a blinking cursor in the upper right
<Tarak-Tarak> i cannot connect to Yahoo messenger ?? why ???
<Agent_bob> upper right ?
<clayg> anyone gotten gmailfs to work and if so is it pretty sweet?
<sic0> left... sorry
<sic0> hah
<Agent_bob> oh your other right...  ok.
<Agent_bob> :)))
<salamandyr> or rather, i installed ndiswrapper, and installed a driver, and now the "wireless connection" option is gone.
<sic0> was looking in a mirror, messed me up
<sic0> hah
<Agent_bob> sic0 sorry.  i do that a lot too.   it's not that i don't know my right from my left, it's just that when i type it, it comes out all "lysdexic"
<jevero> swuboo, tried it, I am not able to change it.  Once I do, it does not allow me to save it.  States that "Could not save the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<swuboo> My ex actually did confuse right and left when she spoke sometimes.  More than one that nearly resulted in my driving into a tree.
<swuboo> jevero:  Did you open the file as root?
<jevero> nope
<jevero> open it using gedit
<swuboo> jevero:  Try opening it with gksudo gedit.
<Agent_bob> jevero save to home and sudo cp to /etc/X11 ?
<drumstyk1> is it possible to make your middle mouse button scroll like it does in windows...the wheel works but not the button itself
<Ishnu-> I have an Intel HDA card, and my sound is extremely soft, and it is almost impossible to hear. It occasionally fixes itself, but then it goes bad again after a reboot.
<Agent_bob> swuboo more than one methood of epidurmal removal for felines.
<headcheese> kitche:  I un-installed pulseaudio and still no sound in flash.  Any other suggestions?  I am using a USB Headset.
<swuboo> Agent_bob:  Very true, very true.  jevero:  Basically, you just need to ensure you have root authority to modify the file.
<kitche> headcheese: did you close and open firefox again?
<headcheese> kitche:  yes
<dr_willis> drumstyk1 you mean basicially 'disable' the middle clicking?  - you could remap the key i guess.. but i use the middel button too much to even think of that. :)
<demism> any of you fans of picasa?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis but you can still have it emulate three button and "both" click to paste.
<clayg> is there anything like gmailFS that works on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  yep. :)
<drumstyk1> dr_willis: actually i am trying to enable it... right now my mid mouse button works to paste but not to scroll :(
<drumstyk1> i love picasa
<jevero> swuboo, rebooting the system
<dr_willis> <drumstyk1> now the 'middle click to scroll... feature i HATE' i am always accidently doing it under windows.. and the wife hates it also. :P
<Agent_bob> drumstyk1 most prefer paste for middle click    in the *nix world.    but like i said you can set the real middle button to scroll and emulate three button "both click" to paste.  not sure how stable that is tho.
<GreedyB> Any way to make apt-get tell you what version of a package it would download before downloading?
<dr_willis> MS/windows took over what has been  the middle click feature. and turned it into an annoying scroll feature.  heh.
<drumstyk1> oh i see, i guess that is a trade off
<drumstyk1> perhaps i just need to get used to it if that seems to be the preferred way for most
<Agent_bob> GreedyB sure.   err let me view   man apt-get   and i'll find it shortly after you do.
<Agent_bob> :)
<unop> GreedyB, you could use apt-cache to tell you which version is the best candidate - but obviously before you use apt-get
<GreedyB> hmm ok Ill give that a shot
<Agent_bob> GreedyB -s   ?
<drumstyk1> my amarok threw up on me and now my sound won't work.  is there a command to nuke it so that i don't have to restart right now?
<csilk> GreedyB, there should only be one version of the package you are apt-getting in the repository in the first place so why would you need to specify a version?
<csilk> Agent_bob, ^^^
<unop> csilk, there could be multiple versions - i.e. in the case of security updates
<bobertdos> drumstyk1: killall amarok?
<Agent_bob> csilk you can specify versions with apt
<csilk> unop,  would you want a previous security fix as appose to the latest one?
<GreedyB> well... when I read about some software I usually  go to the home page and see the version... I wanna see if the version is the same in the repos
<drumstyk1> thanks bobertdos
<swuboo> csilk:  Security patches break things occasionally.  There can be reasons.
<unop> csilk, sure, some security fixes break other things
<Agent_bob> csilk we have even been "officially instructed to install an older version of xorg, when an update was bad."
<csilk> I see
<Naomarik> alright, anyone know why my laptop goes crazy when i so much as brush the touchpad?
<Agent_bob> GreedyB anyway   apt-get install -s package
<Agent_bob> Naomarik wrong mouse protocal
<Naomarik> in the xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob>     ^   my guess anyway.
<unop> csilk, you can also have multiple candidates if you've enabled third-party or supporting repositories like medibuntu
<[mando]> has anyone had any experiences with DNS exit? I was looking for something like the dyndns 'custom dynamic hosting' where i own my own IP, and it is the closest thing i can find to it.
<[mando]> with dns exit being dnsexit.com
<GreedyB> thanks Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> !packages > GreedyB
<ubottu> GreedyB, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> use the web interface too ^
<Agent_bob> err you can.
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 8.04 and just used synaptic to get wx-common because im going to be using codeblock....in codeblock "build" it says "You must compile wxWidgets as a monolithic DLL."
<andresj> hey, so how do I watch youtube videos in high quality?
<en1gma> i was wondering if the pkg in synaptic is already built like this
<andresj> in totem, i mean
<Flannel> en1gma: Linux doesn't use dlls
<en1gma> ok let me re-read
<kitche> Flannel: well Linux does use dlls for some things it just depends
<Agent_bob> per'se.
<bindjp> Flannel,  did you have an idea of why that would be happening to me?
<kitche> I've seen some programs have dll's
<bindjp> Flannel, groups returned justin www-data
<thiebaude> andresj:i wonder if you can copy and paste the url into totem from a youtube video
<kezdeth> lol.   dlls in linux?  hardly.
<Flannel> bindjp: That's unusual too.  Is this a normal user?
<zelrikriando> dll's in Linux is a bit out of place
<zelrikriando> but possible I guess
<kitche> kezdeth: guess you never really looked into some games
<bindjp> Flannel, yeah normal user as far as I know
<node357> except in GNU/Linux they're called .so files :P
<Agent_bob> kezdeth dll == dynamicly linked library.      not a *.dll but a lib    pfft.
<hardcorelinux> dll are fine if the App is Mono
<bindjp> Flannel, is there some way I can check if he's normal?
<Flannel> bindjp: Because you've messed up the normal groups users are in by adding it incorrectly to www-data, did you use usermod with -G?
<MaxJays> njae.
<MaxJays> vet inte.
<Phrozen_One> Has anyone thought of consolidating the setup screens by adding several settings in one window? Such as having a button to change the default settings for partitioning, keyboard, etc. in one window?
<Flannel> !se | MaxJays
<ubottu> MaxJays: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<bindjp> Flannel, that is how I added him to that group. Maybe I should create a new user and see?
<MaxJays> sorry
<csilk> unop, yeah sorry, i read in the wiki that only one major version of software is stored in the offical repo, i wasnt thinking bug fixes and security fixes etc
<Flannel> bindjp: You forgot to add the -a to the end, so you *replaced* the groups with www-data.
<kitche> Phrozen_One: well you probably want a different channel for your question
<Agent_bob> bindjp sudo echo boo  <<< test for admin (root jr.) privs.     if that's what you mean.
<andresj> thiebaude: haha im not sure... let see
<Phrozen_One> kitche, how so?
<Flannel> Agent_bob: he doesn't have them.
<sic0> so,  even an install through windows, directly from the image does the same freeze.  freezes after 'loading kernel' and i get the blinking cursor in the left.
<Flannel> bindjp: Regular users (who are in the admin group) are in the following groups:  adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<andresj> i dont want to stop my program :P
<kitche> Phrozen_One: since this is a support question about ubuntu your question is more for the developers
<kitche> Phrozen_One: I mean support channel
<Phrozen_One> kitche, understandable
<Agent_bob> Flannel yes i saw the groups list.  just answering the Q, "how can i tell"
<Flannel> bindjp: You need to remember to use -G [group] -a to append. But its a lot eaiser to use adduser.
<bindjp> Flannel, I will try again and see what I get
<Moocher> is rhythmbox lightweight ?
<Flannel> bindjp: Is this the only user with admin privledges you have on that box?
<bindjp> Flannel, no this second user that I was hoping could do some website changes
<bobertdos> Moocher: Well, xmms2 and audacious are lighter, but RhythymBox is certainly lighter than, say, Amarok...
<bindjp> Flannel,  when creating a user on the command line what is the best command to use?  I just tried adduser justin2 and it only created a justin2 group
<Agent_bob> bobertdos i like sox
<Agent_bob> bindjp "best" is subjective.
<xjohnthomasx2> can anyone help me with a crossover network setup with ubuntu? it says "network is unreachable", and i have no idea why!!!
<Flannel> bindjp: adduser is the easiest, yes.
<Agent_bob> bindjp useradd adduser both work well.
<clayg> anyone gotten gmailfs to work and if so is it pretty sweet?
<RickZilla> Ok, I'm officially in the market for a sound card that will work on my Pentium 4 ubuntu machine...taking any and all recommendations!  Thanks for your help.
<bindjp> Agent_bob,  I am worried I am missing some groups that are default when doing it through the terminal like Flannel mentioned
<xjohnthomasx2> can anyone help me with my crossover cat5e cable/network setup??? i have the cable in. i set the ip's and same netmask. i had it working an hour ago. now it just says "ntwork unreachable", and i have no idea whyyyy?????
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: any ideas?
<en1gma> well im confused because i installed wx-common which to my understanding is wx-widgets 2.8.7.1 and now i downloaded codeblocks and it wont "./configure --enable-contrib" it responds with "checking for wx-config... no"
<Ishnu-> I am having troubles with my Intel-HDA sound. I can hear things, but extremely quietly.
<Ishnu-> All of the sound options are turned up fully
<en1gma> think someone can help me out with codeblocks
<xjohnthomasx2> anyone familiar with networking with ubuntu????
<swuboo> Ishnu-: Other than suggesting you make sure you've got your speakers/headphone in the correct jack, I can't think of much.
<zohaib1020> Can i please get some health, my partition has messed up and i need to recover my data
<xjohnthomasx2> swuboo: any ideas with networking a crossover cable and ubuntu??
<Moocher> Hey can ayone recommend a lightweight media player than can get music off my Ipd ? I'm running Xubuntu ona 512 mbs of RAm on a pentium 3
<swuboo> xjohn:  I'm afraid not.
<tonsofpcs> thanks swuboo, goin for it
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2  sudo ifdown eth0 ;sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.254 up     both boxes  but change the last 254 to 253 on one.    then you will probably want to     sudo route add default gw 192.168.254.25?   <<<< ip of which ever is connected to the inet.  on the other box.
<Hilikus> hey guys
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: explain that last bit .. route add????
<headcheese> what package should I download for common codecs? (mp3, avi)
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i dont want to share internet.. i just want to quickly transfer files from the old box to the new one.. im getting rid of the old one..
<csilk> headcheese,  play an mp3 in and ubuntu will suggest the package for you
<Hilikus> my comp is called blah, if i try telnet blah it doestn work, but if i try telnet localhost it does, why is that?? if i do ping blah that does work though
<headcheese> csilk: thanks
<zohaib1020> can someone help me fix my partition
<Hilikus> why is it sometimes ok to call itself by its name
<Hilikus> but not always
<Hilikus> thats screwing my backups
<valros> ok, after editing the swap partition im get the splash screen bug, going through this "http://ggts.net/2008/05/13/reading-files-needed-to-boot/" im trying to change the UUID but, the keyboard is unwilling to cooperate, i mean, any letter either clears the line or does nothing, using this command                    sudo vi /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 if you want to share the inet connection two things need to be in place.   on the box that will be the gateway, you need ipv4_forwarding enabled in /etc/sysctl.conf    and on the non-gateway.  you need to tell it where the "default gateway" is.  sudo route add default gw <ip_here>
<valros>  any help?
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i DONT want to share internet. i JUST want to copy files from old hd/box to new one quickly.
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 then ignore the las part of that.  and just down/up the interfaces.
<headcheese> Hilikus:  Try using just IP address.
<xjohnthomasx2> i did, but it doesnt work.. it says "network is unreachable" when i try to ping each other ip
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2   from ?
<Hilikus> headcheese i dont want to, i might change those in the future, i dont want to be restricted to 1 ip
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2   ping <ip_of_other_box>   ?
<clayg> anyone gotten gmailfs to work and if so is it pretty sweet?
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i set one box nic to ip .......1 and i set another to ip........2 both with netmask 255.255.255.252... and then i go ping one from the other, and it says network unrechable
<xjohnthomasx2> ping <ip of other box> yes
<zohaib1020> Can anyone please help me with my partition?
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 netmask too long.
<xjohnthomasx2> and then it also sometimes says ping with broadcast? and it says use -b.. but i dont think i want to do that.. because an hour ago, when this all was working, it just pinged righ taway and as fine
<xjohnthomasx2> what do you mean?
<valros> is there another way i can edit this line besides this command          sudo vi /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 netmask 255.255.0.0
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 netmask 255.255.255.0    at the most.
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: but it worked fine with this one an hour ago?
<xjohnthomasx2> ill try that.. and report back in one minute
<zohaib1020> can anyone help me with my partition problem
<valros> anyone help with this problem?
<Andy__> Working on learning about ubuntu server, where would be a good place to go to get some tutorial type help. I am lacking in knowledge in the se of command line.
<K-Rich1> hi, is there a way to edit the profiles in hardy (Users and Groups, Unprivleged, Desktop and Asministrator
<K-Rich1> ?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, the netmask is fine - are you sure the links/interfaces are up on both ends.
<unop> ?
<Agent_bob> unop he said crossover eth
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i set them -------- ip 10.0.1.1, netmask 255.255.0.0 .... and ip 10.0.1.2 netmask 255.255.0.0.... now it says ping... "destination host unreachable"...
<nickz327> here is my problem. once, i installed wine. eventually i didn't need it and uninstalled it. However, its folder still remained in my Applications menu. to delete it, i used System->Preferences->Main Menu. This got rid of the folder. However, now that I have reinstalled wine, I can't figure out how to get its folder back in my applications menu. How can I do this?
<unop> Agent_bob, that shouldn't matter
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: how do i check?
<xjohnthomasx2> i believe so
<Agent_bob> ifconfig
<xjohnthomasx2> using ifconfig with ip address makes automatic up..
<xjohnthomasx2> ifconfig what? what am i looking for?
<Agent_bob> venella    ifconfig
<valros>  ok, why does this command take the key inputs so wrongly          sudo vi /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ifconfig   should report something like.  UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU ...
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: they're both up
<Agent_bob>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Agent_bob>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<xjohnthomasx2> yup
<xjohnthomasx2> exactly like that
<RickZilla> Ok, I'm officially in the market for a sound card that will work on my Pentium 4 ubuntu machine...taking any and all recommendations! Thanks for your help.
<komputes> valros: vi is tricky not for beginners - try  sudo nano /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<zerothis> I'm getting an odd behavior with fullscreen games. a "fullscreen" swtiches back to a window that immediately moves from centered to aligning to the upper left corner of the desktop. Xmoto in an example that does this. Other game will minimize immediately, clicking on the window list brings it up then it minimizes again Alt+Tab does the same. Armegetron is an example.
<K-Rich> is there a way i can make all new users to dbe in the usbuser group ?
<valros> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 you say it is a crossover cat5 ?   checked the connection both ends ?
 * Agent_bob wiggles the plug and repings.
<xjohnthomasx2> yep. i check the connection both ends. the cable is in securely. brand new crossover. it worked an hour ago.
<unop> xjohnthomasx,  does  arp -an  list the IP and MAC address for the other machine's interface?
<davidryder> how do you change the icon pack in awn?
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: both ends secure. green light on. brand new crossover cat 5. worked an hour ago
<Agent_bob> unop doesn't here.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: which is other machine? what do you mean
<xjohnthomasx2> use terms source and destination computer
<xjohnthomasx2> that would be easier
<unop> xjohnthomasx, if you are on machine A .. arp -an  should possible list the IP and Mac address of Machine B.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: arp -n...............10.0.1.1 at incomplete on eth0 ............. 192.168.0.1 at macaddr ether on wlan0
<nickz327>  here is my problem. once, i installed wine. eventually i didn't need it and uninstalled it. However, its folder still remained in my Applications menu. to delete it, i used System->Preferences->Main Menu. This got rid of the folder. However, now that I have reinstalled wine, I can't figure out how to get its folder back in my applications menu. How can I do this?
<w0ls0n> wow
<unop> xjohnthomasx, and you're on the machine with 10.0.1.2 as the address, right?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i'm on 10.0.1.2 yes.
<sledge> nickz327:  right click on applications and put Edit Menu
<xjohnthomasx2> (i'm on destination computer) (10.0.1.1 is source computer)
<Batsmasher> How do you install a tarball?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, arp's not picking up the other machine's MAC address - try flapping the interfaces on both machines
<Agent_bob> !b-e > Batsmasher
<ubottu> Batsmasher, please see my private message
<kitche> Batsmasher: you don't you untar it with either tar or archive manager
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: what does that mean?
<nickz327> Batsmasher: change directory in terminal to the directory the file is in
<unop> xjohnthomasx, to flap = take down, and bring up
<nickz327> the command is "file name here" tar xfvz
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: which one first? you mean ifconfig up and ifconfig down?
<nickz327> then use the command ./configure
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: in what order?
<nickz327> then make
<nickz327> then make install
<Batsmasher> ok lol
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: will you pm me, btw? it's tough to follow your instruction
<unop> xjohnthomasx, down, then up
<kitche> nickz327: why not just do make install instead it cuts a step out
<joshuajtl> hmm why isn't there un update for gimp to 2.6.0 yet?
<kitche> joshuajtl: because it's not a security update
<nickz327> idk
<nickz327> i thought make was a necessary prequisite for make install?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, it's better to keep things in herre - other people can contribute that way - and it could possibly help others who read the logs.
<kitche> nickz327: maybe back in 1995 it was
<joshuajtl> kitche: oh what would it be? what do i need to add so that it will be uploaded?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, moreover, i don't personally take PMs
<Batsmasher> lol how do you change directory in terminal?
<unop> Batsmasher, cd dirname
<kitche> joshuajtl: nothing but you could check backports but I doubt it be there, maybe gimp has a package for ubuntu
<Agent_bob> Batsmasher you leave the tarballs alone until you can cd without asking.
<Batsmasher> ty unop
<tiggers> how do I disable the touchpad on my laptop under ubuntu 8.04?
<xm4n> Hey guys, the company I work in is selling Linux pre-installed computers. Issac and Young Computer Company. www.iycc.net
<kitche> !ot > xm4n
<ubottu> xm4n, please see my private message
<unop> xm4n, did you have an ubuntu question?
<PoisonArrow> What type of software would one need to dramatically enhance pictures?
<unop> PoisonArrow, enhance in what way tho?
<comicinker> where could I get a deb for vlc for hardy, I mean a direct download?
<Agent_bob> PoisonArrow propriatary vidio drivers.
<sledge> bitch ass jew
<unop> !language | sledge
<ubottu> sledge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tiggers> how do I disable the touchpad on my laptop under ubuntu 8.04?
<Agent_bob> comicinker sudo apt-get install vlc
<en1gma> xchat-gnome is driving me insane with all the joins, parts and quits....how do i hide those
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: you see my msg?
<nickz327> to change directory use the command cd
<nickz327> batsmasher
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: now arp -an shows no second eth0 connection at all
<jbroome_> en1gma: right click on the tab for this channel, the option to disable joins/parts/quits is there
<badfish> is it possible to obtain an md5 checksum from a non-iso file?
<en1gma> i looked earlier
<PoisonArrow> unop, Like zoom in on something far away in a picture, or the picture was taken from far away, and zoom in and enhance it to make it crystal clear
<K-Rich> Can someone running Hardy do a 'ls -l /dev/null' and tell me owndership and permissions ?
<comicinker> Agent_bob: that's not a direct link. I want to store the deb for later use.
<en1gma> its not there with xchat-gnome
<salamandyr> any ndiswrapper gurus here?  got my driver installed, but no device showing up...
<unop> xjohnthomasx, tried pinging ?
<nickz327> http://www.welcometothelist.com/
<nickz327> nvm
<Agent_bob> comicinker it will dl it to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: destination host unreachable
<Agent_bob> !packages > comicinker
<ubottu> comicinker, please see my private message
<en1gma> brb uninstalling this and installing the good xchat
<comicinker> thnaks!
<RickZilla> Ok, I'm officially in the market for a sound card that will work on my Pentium 4 ubuntu machine...taking any and all recommendations! Thanks for your help.
<unop> xjohnthomasx, hmm .. strange,  do your network cards have LEDs that blink? if so, when you try and ping the other machine, does its LED blink?
<Agent_bob> RickZilla i reccomend avoiding intel HDA
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i dont believe they blink. they are just green, both of them
<dr_willis> RickZilla,  most creative ones will work.. but i belive that x-fi series still has issues.. so a creative audigy based card would be my suggestion
<rolnxyz_> I have installed in my host fetchmail and I am trying to get imap mail from gmail. I get a time out error. If I do the exact same process in another machine it does work. If I do verbose I get a socket 2 error. What could be the cause of the problem?
<RickZilla> dr_willis:  Thanks, I spend 6 hours today trying to figure out why no sound on my Creative Soundblaster card
<tuansuzu> hello
<RickZilla> but it could be an old card issue, too
<unop> xjohnthomasx, some stay a constant green when connected but blink amber when traffic is sent over the interface.
<Agent_bob> !hardware > RickZilla
<ubottu> RickZilla, please see my private message
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i dont know about the blinking.
<headcheese> Bam!  I got it
<ubuntu-ir> hello , i need a os that use minimum of ram , and very light and support deb file and have a light desktop , can you help me ?
<Agent_bob> RickZilla that list might be helpful too
<dr_willis> RickZilla,  could be the volume is muted also.. seen that happen  on a few peoples machines.. they had to use the alsamixer in terminal to unmute things.. (not sure why)
<RickZilla> Agent_bob:  Thanks, I took a look at that list and was hoping some people would make some recommendations from it
<Agent_bob> ubuntu-ir ubuntu
<dr_willis> RickZilla,  the gnome volume control said it had voume. but it was in fact muted.
<Gun_Smoke> How do I install a mbr to a USB stick?  install-mbr doesn't seem to be an available package for ubuntu
<headcheese> Sound issues with flash and firefox can be resolved with the installation of FLash 10 and asoundconf list for devices, and asoundconf set-default (device), for users with more than 1 sound card.
<RickZilla> I tried alsamixer in terminal, didn't work
<rolnxyz_> Well let me rephrase, how can I know my host has outgoing traffic through port 933 is not possible in my host?
<en1gma> this is the good xchat :)
<Agent_bob> ubuntu-ir my present usage.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/4758
<adrian_> somebody knows where can i get a subseven client for ubuntu?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: it worked fine an hour ago. then while it was transferring an enormous amount of files, i clicked the open source computer folder connection, and the connection froze.. and then i haven't been able to reconnect since
<rolnxyz_> sorry i wrote that badly. How can I know my host has outgoing traffic through port 933 closed?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu-ir my server.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/4759
<nickz327>  here is my problem. once, i installed wine. eventually i didn't need it and uninstalled it. However, its folder still remained in my Applications menu. to delete it, i used System->Preferences->Main Menu. This got rid of the folder. However, now that I have reinstalled wine, I can't figure out how to get its folder back in my applications menu. How can I do this?
<jetscreamer> you wrote that badly also
<EvilDaemon> Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem.
<EvilDaemon> How do I do this?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: im going to try restarting the source computer. i restarted the destination computer, but not the source. ill see if that has any effect..
<unop> xjohnthomasx, well, if the physical link is up, but arp does not resolve the other machine's addresses - all I can think of is it's possibly a problem with the kernel module, you could try unloading and reloading the kernel modules for nics.
<jetscreamer> EvilDaemon: maybe /etc/init.d/bonobosomething, but i doubt it
<EvilDaemon> kill -9 bonobo-activation-server
<unop> xjohnthomasx, yea, a reboot would do the same thing
<nickz327> HELLO
<swuboo> EvilDaemon:  It's probably better to use use kill rather than kill -9
<nickz327> IS ANYBODY OUT THERE
<unop> EvilDaemon, kill -9  only as a last resort
<Agent_bob> unop more than one iface and defaulting to the wrong one ?
<nickz327> I HAVEN'T GOTTEN A SINGLE RESPONSE TO MY INQUIRY AFTER 3 POSTS
<nickz327> BTW CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL
<dr_willis> and a auto-trigger for ignore.
<dontchoke> hi there i am settting up a new server and wondering what you think of this config
<dontchoke>  Quad Processor Quad Core Intel 7320 - 2.13GHz (Tigerton) - 4 x 4MB cache
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 how many net ifaces does box have ?
<dontchoke> 12G ram
<dontchoke> 64bit ubuntu
<tritium> !attitude | nickz327
<ubottu> nickz327: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i have wireless and also ethernet on each, at least.
<unop> Agent_bob, errm, no , i just think the module might be behaving badly - i've seen the same happen with one setup i had once with X-over cables - reloading the modules fixed it.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i did the restart. still giving me the same result of destination host unreachable.
<unop> xjohnthomasx, hmm
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: im going to restart again, and use a slightly older kernel
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 just for kicks you might ifconfig down the wireless on both and then ping.
<xjohnthomasx2> Agent_bob: i took the wireless adapter out of the source computer.
<unop> xjohnthomasx, are you sure you got the IP addresses down correctly?  can you verify that
<xjohnthomasx2> i wil.. rebooting..
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 .
<Agent_bob> ok
 * Agent_bob forgets that "reboot will fix anything"
<Batsmasher> I have madwifi-0.9.4.tar.gz extracted on desktop, how do i make it?
<GreedyB> hey guys I think one of my drives isnt being auto mounted and is only accessible once I click on a icon for it
<FAJ> Batsmasher: cd to the directory
<FAJ> Batsmasher:  i would suggest putting it in home, just so you can keep the files there w/o it being ugly ;)  just my 2 cents...
<Agent_bob> GreedyB add it to /etc/fstab
<FAJ> Batsmasher:  then:    sudo make
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: rebooted to older kernel. still same issue. destination host unreachable.. this doesnt make any sense!!
<FAJ> Batsmasher: then:   sudo make install
<FAJ> that's it
<Agent_bob> FAJ sudo for make     yuch.
<Batsmasher> FAJ: ok thanks
<unop> xjohnthomasx, let's verify your IP configurations
<xjohnthomasx2> ok..
<FAJ> Agent_bob: i literally compiled madiwif 2 days ago, it wants sudo for make.
<xjohnthomasx2> source computer: eth0  10.0.1.1... bcast 10.0.255.255.... mask 255.255.0.0.....
<tritium> FAJ: why did you compile it?  (It's distributed with ubuntu by default.)
<Agent_bob> FAJ then i wouldn't make it.
<Hilikus_> how do i allow a connection from my lan to a specific port? if i nmap i see the port open but when trying to connect from another comp in the network it doesnt work. uwf is disabled and iptables are all empty. whats blocking the connection??
<xjohnthomasx2> destination computer: ip 10.0.1.2...bcast 10.0.255.255... mask 255.255.0.0
<xjohnthomasx2> both up and broadcast running multicast...
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: get all that?
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ what's listening on that port ?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, yea, does ifconfig report only those interfaces as up? are there any others?
<chamunks> Installing acidbase and acidlab in ubuntu from the repositories doesent seem to set up virtual hosts automatically does anyone know anything about this?
<FAJ> tritium:  because my d-link card requires that it is compiled, and installed in ndiswrapper (it is currently an unsupported card, i found a way to get around it)
<Prose> hey, printer is acting up, keep getting "parallel port is busy ; retrying in 30 seconds" in CUPS
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob a backup daemon
<tritium> FAJ: I find that hard to believe.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: source comput::: eth0... and then lo....
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ nothing has to block a port if nothing is listening on it.    that's all i was getting at
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob it is listening, if i telnet to localhost to that port on that computer it works
<FAJ> tritium: well all i know is that my card is working; and it wasn't working w/o the madwifi installed.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: destination:::: eth0... wlan0.... lo...
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ then i'd say the client is malconfigured
<unop> xjohnthomasx, take wlan0 down here for the time being
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob its no client, im testing it with telnet to that port
<FAJ> tritium:  if you would like to troubleshoot it with me to get it to work correctly; then i would love to too ;)
<tritium> FAJ: did you start with the wiki documentation?
<Hilikus_> also, telnet to port 80 works, so i know they can talk, but something on my ubuntu machine is blocking the lan connection to that specific port
<tritium> !madwifi | FAJ
<ubottu> FAJ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: done
<abe3k> hi, I have an application that only runs from the terminal, so I created a launcher to start it, my little problem is that everytime I start the launcher I see my application and an empty terminal window, my question is: how do I automatically hide the terminal window when the application starts ?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, on the source computer, does  route -n  report a route for 10.0.0.0 pointing down the right interface .. likewise on the dest
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_  ok you totally lost me.   1 "what is blocking port #"   2 "nothing is blocking port # , vecause i can telnet to it"   3 "what is blocking port # ? i'm using telnet to test it."      what did i miss ?
<Batsmasher> lol I'm really sucking, do I change the directory to the tar.gz cause if so I cant!?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ideally, you should only see one route
<FAJ> tritium:  my wifi card's chip is not supported right now:  atheros ar5416
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: what do you mean? route -n produces... 10.0.0.0... gateway 0.0.0.0.... genmask 255.255.0.0... U... 0   0    0   eth0
<unop> xjohnthomasx, is that the only route?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i also see 192.168.0.0.... gateway 0.0.0.0... 255.255.255.0... wlan0..
<tritium> FAJ: you're certain?  You tried the modules under /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/madwifi/ ?
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob 1) yes, 2) nothing I CAN SEE (i.e. iptables or ufw) is blocking it, 3) i can telnet to A DIFFERENT PORT ON THAT MACHINE (i.e. its not that the machines cant see each other)
<Batsmasher> lol I'm already confused
<FAJ> tritium:  i dunno what that does ;)
<unop> xjohnthomasx, are you sure you took wlan0 down? because you shouldn't have that second route there
<xjohnthomasx2> i did... sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<tritium> FAJ: one minute, please
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ telnet to the port locally.
<FAJ> tritium:  k,  we can pm if you're ok w/ it
<Prose> CUPS-obsessive people in here ?
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob that works, thats why i told you that there IS a daemon listening on that port, the same port i can not connect from the other machine
<unop> xjohnthomasx,  try this.  sudo ifdown wlan0  #then check the route table again
<abe3k> anyone ?
<Batsmasher> can anyone tell me the file directory for madwifi-0.9.4 if its in the home folder
<xjohnthomasx2> unop:
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ ok what's between the two boxen ?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: says interf wlan0 not config
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ physical route ?
<FAJ> tritium:  there is nothing in the dir you pointed me too.
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob router
<tovella> Prose: "CUPS-obsessive..."  What does that mean?
<tiggers> how do I disable the touchpad on my laptop under ubuntu 8.04?
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ there's your answer
<Prose> tovella: anyone that is obssesed with CUPS
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok, that means it's down - still have the route for it ??
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob i already tried forwarding the port and it still doestn work
<Prose> abe3k: did you tell it to start in terminal ?
<bobertdos> !touchpad > tiggers
<ubottu> tiggers, please see my private message
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: yes
<Prose> abe3k: as in "run in terminal" ?
<abe3k> Prose: yes
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob theres nothing extra that i dont know of in ubuntu that could be blocking ports??
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok, sudo route del -net 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 gw 0.0.0.0
<tovella> Prose: I use CUPS every day, but I'm not obessesive about it.
<Agent_bob> Hilikus_ if you can locally telnet to ip:port     but you can't remotely telnet to same_ip:same_port  and iptables is clean, obvious answer is whatever is between the two boxen is blocking the sig.
<Hilikus_> Agent_bob ok
<tiggers> thanks bobertdos
<Prose> tovella: does "parallel port busy; retry in 30 seconds'' sound familiar ?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: something wrong with your syntax
<Prose> abe3k: well then the app will start in terminal, as specified
<unop> xjohnthomasx, what's it complaining about?
<xjohnthomasx2> no idea.. it gives a huge list of inet_route..
<tovella> Prose: Not to me...I use USB & Network Printers.
<Prose> abe3k: right-click it and go to permissions and select the option where it can be executed
<GreedyB> Agent_bob, I tried adding what I thought should be in fstab but it didnt work when I restarted
<Prose> tovella: hum ok
<tovella> Prose: ...ethernet, I mean.
<Agent_bob> GreedyB show me the line
<Prose> tovella: hum I get that message when my printer is plugged in the USB port
<abe3k> Prose: isn't there any command that hides the terminal window ? or even minimize it ?
<Prose> tovella: well there is a button on the terminal window
<Batsmasher> ﻿If i'm in terminal and its at /home/batsmasher/ do i cd to /madwifi-0.9.4/ or /home/batsmasher/madwifi-0.9.4?
<en1gma> i installed eclipse for C++ and it didnt add a menu entry
<Agent_bob> abe3k yakuake   f12  :)))
<en1gma> how do you start it
<unop> xjohnthomasx, hmm, try changing mask to netmask --   sudo route del -net 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 0.0.0.0
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: looking at the route command? it said basically "usage"....
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: ok, one route in route -n
<tovella> Prose: Do you mean the gnome-terminal window?  I don't have such a button.
<abe3k> Agent_bob: f12 opens up my cdrom door xD
<unop> xjohnthomasx, ok, now, assuming the interface with the cable in is eth0.  sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<Prose> tovella: sorry I addresses my message wrong :(
<unop> xjohnthomasx, same thing on the other machine too
<Prose> tovella: I mean  when you go to 127.0.0.1:631
<Agent_bob> abe3k not using yakauke ?
<Prose> abe3k: there is a minimize button on the terminal window, in theory
<unop> abe3k, you could use the window menu which is invoked by  alt+space
<tovella> Prose: Do you mean under "Printer State"?
<Prose> tovella: indeed :)
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: sudo ifdown eth0 .............  rtnetlink answers no such process...
<ubuntu-ir> hello , i need a os that use minimum of ram , and support deb file and have a xfce desktop, can you help me ?
<xjohnthomasx2> so i did sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<xjohnthomasx2> and then sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<xjohnthomasx2> yeah?
<FloodBot2> xjohnthomasx2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> xjohnthomasx, is that the only line in the error message?
<abe3k> I really appreciate your suggestions guys, but I want to know of any command line that'll hide the terminal window for me
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: yeah
<unop> xjohnthomasx, hmm, let's hope it's nothing - yea, your ifconfigs should be ok
<tovella> Prose: All my printers say "Printer State: idle, accepting jobs,  published."  It sounds like your printer may be miss-configured.  What model is it?  What tool did you use to configure it?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, cross your fingers, touch wood and try a ping now
<Killer--Tux> lol
<sledge> Ping of death?
<onemorevoice> has anyone had a problem with the video screen doesn't fill up the entire monitor?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: ping of no use... "connect network is unreachable"
<sledge> onemorevoice: sounds like your video drivers aren't correct
<sledge> or unsupoorted
<onemorevoice> yeah
<Prose> tovella: yeah thats the thing, it worked yesterday, as all does before not working. Just today, out of the blue, it stopped.. I used 'lsusb' and it was seen so I'm guessing it's physically connected
<onemorevoice> what is weird is i think it's only with the new version of xorg
<onemorevoice> what is the command to rebuild xorg ?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, hmm, unplug the cable and switch ends - making sure they fit in snugly
<nick_> what file do I look in to manually assign IP address / subnets?
<tovella> Prose: Do you have a good backup?
<unop> xjohnthomasx, :) i'm out of ideas - plus it's 4.30 am - i have to sleep now
<Prose> tovella: totally not, I have partial backup of important files but not of sys config
<Agent_bob> nick_ /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> Skky, /etc/network/interfaces  - the manpage is at  man 5 interfaces
<Prose> tovella: you propose I nuke the OS ?
<Skky> thanks!
 * unop &
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what kind of urls are loaded through the tor http proxy and what kind are loaded through the tor socks proxy?
<tovella> Prose: Sounds like some file corruption may have occurred.  I would (from the gnome-panel) go to System>Administration>Printers, where you should find the Printer Configuration Utility.  From there you can delete and re-add the printer with the correct settings.
<liuxg515> hello, everybody. I update my system to 8.10, and alsa could not work now, how should I do?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: i switched ends, and it still produces the same outcome!
<hvgotcodes> can someone tell me how to configure ext3 to commit less often?
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: who can you recommend here that is genius that can help?
<Prose> tovella: so just re-add the printer ?
<Agent_bob> !intrepid > liuxg515
<ubottu> liuxg515, please see my private message
<Prose> tovella: I'm going to go through CUPS I think, it seems more simple to me :)
<tovella> Prose: exactly, but delete it first.
<Prose> tovella: delete the printer then add it again ?
<tovella> Prose: yes, exactly.
<xjohnthomasx2> unop: can you recommend anyone?
<xjohnthomasx2> can anyone help me with my crossover cat5e cable/network setup??? i have the cable in. i set the ip's and same netmask. i had it working an hour ago. now it just says "ntwork unreachable", and i have no idea whyyyy?????
<Prose> tovella: is  this supposed to happen on a regular basis ? I might as well make a script
<Skky> question: im trying to open a virtual machine (that i've done before) but now i'm getting an error: "Cannot open the disk /media/My Passport/vmachines/ubuntu-804-RH5.vmdk or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.  Reason: read-only file system"
<onemorevoice> hrm
<Skky> why am I now getting this error?  I haven't changed anything
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 i have setup several for my own use.  but never had the problems you are having.    sorry i couldn't be of more assistance.
<tovella> Prose: It's NOT supposed to happen, but if some data/file corruption occurred, stuff like that can happen.
<tmapj> could anyone tell me what kind of urls are loaded through the tor http proxy and what kind are loaded through the tor socks proxy?
<Agent_bob> xjohnthomasx2 you and unop covered all i know.
<Skky> Is it a problem with the virtual machine file or my external harddrive that hosts it?
<upgrdman> hello. i installed mythtv and it's collection of dependencies, but i no longer need it. is there a way to remove mythtv and the packaged that only it depends upon?
<onemorevoice> is there a seperate command from "sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg" to reconfigure the video drivers? All it seems to be doing is asking me about keyboard config.
<Prose> tovella: ok we'll I'll do that and come back crying :) thanks for assistance
<tovella> Prose: ...can happen on any operating system, where data corruption has occurred.
<tovella> Prose: no problem...
<andresj> "ffdemux_swf: Element doesn't implement handling of this stream. Please file a bug." appears on totem when its time to play the next item on my playlist. the item is a youtube video (using the YouTube plugin)
<GreedyB> What would make transparency not work on my machine?
<tictac232434> hey
<Chwoka> Hey Killer--Tux!
<pengo> why does audio in audacity only work sporadically?
<Chwoka> How the heck did you leak into #wuw
<Skky> My redhat vm won't open either
<tictac232434> I had a quick question if anyone had some time on Codec's and Movieplayer.
<pengo> WHY
<Killer--Tux> Chwoka> hello
<Chwoka> Hey
<Chwoka> NOW TELL ME
<Chwoka> WHY THE HELL DID THAT HAPPEN
<Chwoka> HOW DID YOU FIND YOUR WAY THERE
<tictac232434> ?
<RickZilla> How can I move a file from my desktop to my etc folder via terminal?
<Agent_bob> well. if no body has a clue*four to bat me around with.   i'll take my silent box and leave.    the !sound trouble shooting page fails me with the first command...  and doesn't get any better.
<tictac232434> !Terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pengo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> yes that one.
<Palace_Chan> what option do i give to kill in my terminal to see the signal numbers ?
<hvgotcodes> how do i change how often an ext3 file system writes to its journal?
<Palace_Chan> i want to know what signal 112
<dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  the tune2fs command can do that I Think... it can tune most everytying else.
<Storrgie> I have installed the alpha of 8.10... will it update to the beta and to the final when they are released?
<tictac232434> When any of the tech support has time lemme know.
<sifunk> Palace_Chan: you might need to look that up in the kernel source
<Agent_bob> dr_willis i thought that was a sysctl thang ?
<dr_willis> hvgotcodes,  if that command cant do it..  You may want to check its man page. it may suggest other tools.
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  may be.. ive never wanted to tweak that specific setting.. Not sure why you would want to.
<sifunk> .. it is likely something #define'd in the signals header file
<PovAddict> I'm in Argentina, and my clock jumped an hour forwards (changed timezone to DST); however, it's supposed to start on the 19th (according to the Intertubes)
<Agent_bob> dr_willis so a lappy drive don't spin up every ?? seconds.
<hvgotcodes> dr_willis: i htought it was a configuration option...
<Prose> tovella: yeah you were right
<Prose> tovella: reinstalling it did the trick
<Storrgie> I have installed the alpha of 8.10... will it update to the beta and to the final when they are released?
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  never noticed it being an issue.. of course if you actually are USing the laptop... :) i guess it dont matter.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis on slackware i set mine to not sync at all automaticly.  the hd would power down and set there until i issued a "sync" command.
<Prose> tovella: I think what broke it was that some point, I tried to print a "FlashPaper" wanna-be PDF file that said it weighted 170MB for 15 pages :S
<dr_willis> Hmm... I thought the journel got updated as it was used.. it wouldent just wait a while then update it...
<tovella> Prose: Ahh, OK.
<dr_willis> or else we are confusing several related 'things' again.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis prolly.
<onemorevoice> anyone know the specific command to change my video card drivers? tried reconfig xorg and it just appears to affect my keyboard config.
<headcheese> is there a partitioning tool that I can use in gdm to make use of some unused space?
<Prose> tovella: so thanks :)
<neftune> ll PovAddict
<Storrgie> is there a place i can go to ask questions about 8.10?
<tovella> Prose: in any case, I would still do something to improve you backups, just in case you're hard drive is starting to have problems.  All hard drives fail, eventually.
<Prose> tovella: yeah I figure also
<neftune> PovAddict: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Agent_bob> dr_willis actually i don't think it was ext3 on that setup.   ext2   but anyway.  it let the hdd power off until actually needed.
<PovAddict> neftune: hardy
<Prose> tovella: not sure how o proceed though... RAID is too complicated for me at this point
<Agent_bob> actually
<Prose> tovella: so something like Clonezilla ?
<jeeves__> how do I set up the VNC server if it's on a headless system?
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  i ssh in, and install vnc4server, then run 'vncserver' as needed
<PovAddict> neftune: I just posted to the tzdata mailing list
<Agent_bob> headcheese not in gdm.   gdm is the login manager.
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  vnc shareing the 'current' desktop is just one limited way it can be used. :)
<Storrgie> is anyone running ubuntu 8.10?
<Prose> Storrgie: whats the problem?
<neftune> PovAddict: what time are you getting? I get 01:49
<headcheese> Agent_bob: Awesome, thanks for the clarification.  How can I make a partition for extra data, if I have unused space?
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I just need to configure MythTV, but for some reason, no one ever thought that you might want to set it up on a headless system
<Agent_bob> headcheese gparted
<PovAddict> neftune: exactly... http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=51 says 0:49
<Prose> neftune: do you live in the Atlantic ocea?
<PovAddict> neftune: and so does my clock on the wall
<Storrgie> Prose: I just want to know if the release i installed will keep itself up to day... as in I installed the alpha release 3 days ago and i want to know if it is up to date with the beta release
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  thanks.
<Agent_bob> welcome.
<tovella> If you have an external USB or similar drive you could install something like sbackup.  You could even do backups to another drive on a network, it you have that kind of setup, and access to some space on a networked-drive.
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  ive sssh'd to my mythtv server, and ran mythsetup befor. it appeared locally. :) just dont expect to watch tv  that way.. but i could configure it
<tovella> Prose: If you have an external USB or similar drive you could install something like sbackup.  You could even do backups to another drive on a network, it you have that kind of setup, and access to some space on a networked-drive.
<Prose> tovella: I have both of those, I can even connect a second IDE drive
<Agent_bob> headcheese cli tools like   cfdisk   and  mkfs.<type>   are installed by default too.
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I have 2 sat tuners and a coax tuner.  I just can't figure out how to configure it.
<ricgomez> hi, is there any way to make a filesystem or directory that store files in compress mode?
<Prose> tovella: the question is how do I backup my server so if it fails, I just do a couple of commands and it copies the backed up one on a new disk ?
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  more then i had on mine.. there is the #mythbuntu channel
<Prose> tovella: hmm and I guess I better make sure the backup hdd doesn't fail and I don't notice or something
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I asked there, and they wern't much help.
<Storrgie> Prose: any help?
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  I am not familure with those, is gparted gui based?
<Agent_bob> headcheese yes
<tictac232434> Anyone know anything about Mediaplayer or Codec's errors?
<tovella> Prose: the IDE drive might work out even better (unless you have and E-SATA drive and connection)
<clayg> anyone gotten gmailfs to work and if so is it pretty sweet?
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  You rock!
<Agent_bob> headcheese i know.
<tictac232434> lol
<PovAddict> clayg: I just know it's against GMail terms of use
<Agent_bob> pfft   heheh.   anyway.   youre welcome.
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  didnt let me finish.... you rock!  less the modesty :P
<tovella> Prose: I use backuppc to backup all the machines on my network.  It's not as easy to setup as sbackup, but it's much more robust.
<tictac232434> hmm
<tictac232434> Agent Bob could you help meh please?
<Prose> Storrgie: sorry I was thinking, not sure, but the release candidate is coming out in one month, not sure why you trouble yourself
<PovAddict> neftune?
<danielson> What kernel is ubuntu 8.04 based off of?
<Prose> tovella: robust ? as in reliable ?
<Prose> tovella: is it a little bit GUI ? can it Livecd?
<Agent_bob> tictac232434 not on that issue.  file systems and devices    sub system cli is my strong suit and it's kinda weak.
<Storrgie> i would like to use 8.10 now
<PovAddict> danielson: ask "uname -r"
<tictac232434> oic ty though
<neftune> PovAddict: that's definitely a bug
<Agent_bob> tictac232434 welcome.
<danielson> in terminal
<tictac232434> Do you know of anyone who might be able to help me Agent Bob?
<sether52> who would be able to help me with an internet problem?
<Prose> Storrgie: hum I see, well, you're supposed to be able to update kernel and stuff but I'm not sure it's as good as getting the real one when it comes out..... ask your question again in this channel in a couple of minutes I guess
<tictac232434> Danielson: I u trying to learn terminal?
<Agent_bob> tictac232434 for the record, now you see the irony in "me rocking"  :)
<tictac232434> Are*
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  In gparted it only shows my software raid and nothing else.  Even the option to make a new partition is greyed out.  Any suggestions?
<tictac232434> yea lol but still worth a shot
<tovella> Prose: no as in flexibility.  It allows for all sorts of different configurations.  Take a look some information about it at http://backuppc.sourceforge.net
<tictac232434> I am almost absolutely new to Ubuntu....
<tictac232434> I am a huge Windows person
<PovAddict> neftune: confused me for a moment... "damn it's that late already?!" then saw my physical clock differed
<headcheese> Agent_bob:  Never mind, figured it out.
<amenado> sether52-> clarify your problems be specific
<Agent_bob> headcheese ummm start it with gksudo ?
<Prose> tictac232434: you were the dude who the gpu.. how did that turn out ?
<jeeves__> dr_willis, ok, I'm lost, how do I configure this?
<ziroday> tictac232434: do you have a question?
<tictac232434> Yes I do
<tictac232434> And Prose: it turned out fine
<ziroday> tictac232434: great, what is it? also see !address
<Prose> tictac232434: cool :)
<tovella> Prose: I've got food on the stove...gotta go.
<tictac232434> Ok Zirodday: I am getting an error message when i try to play a regular MP3
<tictac232434> and the error message is
<sether52> well - - when I have dual booted using wubi - when I use vista my net is fast - when I use ubuntu it takes forever for firefox or chromium to pull up a page
<tictac232434> 1 second please
<GreedyB> any idea why screen resolution area says my max refresh rate is 52hz when I run 75 in windows?
<tictac232434> "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Can anyone recommend a good Window Decorator (lightweight would be nice)? Emerald crashes a lot for me, and compiz-decorator is way too buggy
<Agent_bob> sether52 may not be the issue,  but you could try disabling ipv6  that was an issue a release or two ago,  there should be doc's on howto.
<ziroday> tictac232434: Do you have the codecs installed and what music player are you using?
<Prose> tovella: cool html gui
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  luckly for you i JUST installed the stuff on my other machine.. Install vnc4server package, as the user , run 'vncserver',  make a password.
<tictac232434> Ziro: I tried installing both but it did not work out for some reason...
<sether52> ok - i'll try that
<ziroday> tictac232434: which media player are you using?
<tictac232434> Ziro: In privious installs of Ubuntu it normally works.
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  then i edited the .vnc/xstartup file to run the window manager i wanted to run. (i use jwm, it defaults to twm, which is NOT installed)
<tictac232434> The Standard "MoviePlayer"
<tictac232434> Ziro: I have tried others and Mplayer works but gives me same error and its quite annoying...
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  i then was sure i killed the running (with no widnow manager ) vncsession,  with 'vncserver -kill :1'  then i restarted it with 'vncserver', then i connected to the vnc session with any vncclient you like.
<Fiz> ok so i have a unique deal i need to setup some type of remote administrator remotely on a machine i have root ssh access todo
<ziroday> tictac232434: okay thats called totem, if other players give you that error it probably means you have not installed the correct codecs
<Fiz> im on a windows box how would i do this only using ssh to set it up
<ziroday> !mp3 | tictac232434 you need to install these
<ubottu> tictac232434 you need to install these: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fiz> some type of free vnc i suppose?
<tictac232434> Ziro: Ok I will try then report back... if I need further assistance thank you
<PovAddict> Fiz: I don't know of any non-free vnc
<dr_willis> Fiz,  vnc is handy, freenx is also similer and handy.
<ziroday> tictac232434: good luck
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Can anyone recommend a good Window Decorator (lightweight would be nice)? Emerald crashes a lot for me, and compiz-decorator is way too buggy
<dr_willis> FreshUbuntuNoob,  theres only like 4 of them.. :) guess you use the gtk, or kde ones..
<ziroday> FreshUbuntuNoob: you can use metacity (default gnome one) or xfwm (xfce one)
<PovAddict> dr_willis: there are dozens
<FreshUbuntuNoob> dr_willis, I am on Gnome, that filters out the KDE ones
<Naomarik> can soemone check out this error whenever i run apt-get
<FreshUbuntuNoob> dr_willis, ziroday, the compiz-decorator is metacity right?
<Naomarik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54105/
<sifunk> FreshUbuntuNoob: you can try out wmii if you don't mind something new... i've never looked back since i first tried it
<PovAddict> FreshUbuntuNoob: you want just a different *decorator* without changing your window manager (compiz)?
<ziroday> FreshUbuntuNoob: not sure
<neftune> PovAddict: well, maybe not. is clarin.com a big/respected news site in argentina?
<dr_willis> PovAddict,  perhaps we are confusing what we mean then..     http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Decoration       only lists 3
<PovAddict> neftune: yes
<FreshUbuntuNoob> PovAddict, Yes. Emerald crashes every 2 hours and compiz-decorator has a weird refresh problem
<jeeves__> dr_willis, what am I connecting to it with?
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I've tried a VNC client, but it didn't work
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  any vncclient app you want. I use ultravnc for windows..
<reyrey> anybody else already trying out 8.10beta on xubuntu? if so is anybody else having issues with firefox crashing much more frequent than before?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> sifunk, As long as it doesn't get on my nerves
<FreshUbuntuNoob> sifunk, Is it available in the repos?
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  be sure to give it the ip and port # of 1
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  ip#:1
<jeeves__> dr_willis, syntax?
<ziroday> Naomarik: restart your machine and try again
<dr_willis> vncserver ip#:1
<Naomarik> ziroday: this occrus after restarts
<Naomarik> i've actually had this problem several restarts ago
<Fiz> dr_willis, whats it called in apt-get?
<PovAddict> hmm I can only find full window managers
<tictac232434> Ziro: Did not work....
<tictac232434> Ziro: Installed and reinstalled Gstreamer which is the correct one
<dr_willis> Fiz,  'vnc4server' is what i use
<tictac232434> Ziro: brb
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  oops..i think i got the wrong name for the vncviewer
<pk1122> hi
<jeeves__> dr_willis, lol.  that might make a diff
<pk1122> how to put the password on a folder ?
<regeya> HI!
<tictac232434> Ziro: you there?
<pk1122> i want to make a folder password protected
<regeya> oy vey
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I'm getting a "conneciton refused"
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  look at apt-cache search vncviewer :) thers a few neat tools in there. Ive not noticed some of those befor
<PovAddict> pk1122: you can't
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  be sure to use the right ip and port.
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  also bne sure the vncserver IS running.
<Fiz> dr_willis, small problem with vnc4server the config is all gui based
<dr_willis> jeeves__,  do NOT just use the hostname. Unless you can ping it..
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Ok, then let me tackle the base problem. With Envy, I get weird issues, when some items on my screen, like a GUI update of e.g. new text coming up somewhere, isn't refreshed properly. It only refreshes about 1/5. Is this a known issue with Nvidia?
<Fiz> i only have ssh to the server
<neftune> PovAddict: because clarin.com is showing 02:07
<pk1122> how to change the password of the user
<dr_willis> Fiz,  Huh? I can configure vnc4server with out any gui.. i dont even know of  a gui to confogure it.
<PovAddict> pk1122: remove permissions for other users (chmod 600) and rely on your user account password to protect you
<Fiz> dr_willis, how?
<Fiz> digitalfiz@digitalfiz-desktop:~$ sudo vncconfig
<Fiz> vncconfig: unable to open display ""
<dr_willis> Fiz,  you ssh in, run vncserver,  edit the .vnc/xstartup as your need for your user first.
<jeeves__> dr_willis, I can see the server
<pk1122> PovAddict, how should i change the password ?
<dr_willis> Fiz,  ive never ran vncconfig. :)  Not sure what there is to confiogure it.. i just tweak the xstartup file
<reyrey> i say again lol anybody have trouble with firefox 3 crashing more recently after xubuntu 8.10beta installed?
<PovAddict> neftune: wonder what OS they run ;)
<dr_willis> Fiz,  vncconfig - does very little actual configuration.. Its just a utility for clipbpard and other features. it seems
<Fiz> ah
<tictac232434> reyrey: you might not wanan go beta if your not ready for possible problems...
<Agent_bob> reyrey i'll say again  #ubuntu+1  for the beta software.
<Fiz> ok well i started vnc4server so now im installing ultravnc to connect
<pk1122> PovAddict, how should i change the password ?
<reyrey> agent_bob true but like everything in beta you can't just say oh there is no fix cause its beta.. its beta cause we looking for fixes and in this case am simply askng if anybody has found a fix yet being its going to be stable in 20 or so days
<neftune> PovAddict: I have no idea about this site, but http://www.tn.com.ar/ too
<dr_willis> Fiz,  a common issie people have with 'vncserver' is that if you run it several times.. you WILL have several instances going,  be sure to kill any you dont need with' vncserver -kill :#'   in case things seem weird
<PovAddict> pk1122: given your questions, I'll guess you don't know enough to use the terminal; and *I* don't know how to change it from the GUI
<supra_boyz> supra
<RickZilla> ok, here's my next question...I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, so how do I get mp3's to play?
<reyrey> has anybody managed to get handbrake/rippedwire to install on xubuntu?
<badfish> rickzilla: should work in rhythmbox
<FreshUbuntuNoob> With Envy, I get weird issues, when some items on my screen, like a GUI update of e.g. new text coming up somewhere, isn't refreshed properly. It only refreshes about 1/5. Is this a known issue with Nvidia? Example Screenshot from Firefox on Wiki: http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrh3.png
<badfish> or just about anything
<PovAddict> neftune: it's from the same group, sort of
<onemorevoice> anyone know the specific command to change your video drivers? reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't appear to show an option to change video card
<Fiz> dr_willis, what do i need to do in the xstartup or whatever cuz when i start the server it starts but i cant connect to it
<niccholaspage> E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-4-generic
<niccholaspage> Any help....
<niccholaspage> Need this package.
<dr_willis> Fiz,  edit the file. and make it load a window manager thats actually installed.. it defaults to 'twm' which isent even installed.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> niccholaspage, Isn't that the latest unstable build of the kernel?
<dr_willis> Fiz,  i perfer icewm, or jwm, for my vnc sessions
<Fiz> whats installed in ubuntu gnome right?
<Fiz> i like fluxbox
<niccholaspage> FreshUbuntuNoob: I run Ubuntu Intrepid
<dr_willis> Fiz,  then install and use fluxbox.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> niccholaspage, Please try the beta channel, I forgot the name of that channel
<niccholaspage> FreshUbuntuNoob: I have no idea what the name of it is.
<Fiz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Fiz, Thank you :)
<onemorevoice> Anyone /join #ubuntu+!
<reyrey> handbrakegtk installation and installing mono on xubuntu anybody?
<niccholaspage> Ugh
<niccholaspage> I wish there was a package
<niccholaspage> I have my own distro and I need to release the new version on the same day as Intrepid
<afallenhope> hey how can I add apache, mysql, and snort to my start/boot up?
<salamandyr> i managed to get my usb wireless stick showing as a wlan0 on ifconfig, but not sure how to set my wireless network or login ?
<afallenhope> aka startup scripts
<Fiz> dr_willis, does it run on a certain port? do i have to specify it in ultrvnc?
<upgrdman> is there anyway to have synaptic or apt look for unneeded packages? i have removed some packages that i didnt need, but i know they had some dependencies that are no longer needed.
<Agent_bob> ok i'm went.
<reyrey> no help on handbrakegtk installation? welli i ask a differ question? anybody can help me see why my sd cards are not being recognized on two different usb readers adn two seperate usb inputs on xubuntu? my other memory cards seem to work though and i confirmed the sd cards work and they can be read on windows
<xjohnthomasx> IntuitiveNipple: had to switch to this nick... you there? pm me??
<dr_willis> Fiz,  ip#:#      where the 2nd # is the vnc 'port' the vncserver tool tells you, starts at 1, and works up , one for each vncserver instance going.
<dr_willis>  willis@black:~/.vnc(.001 Mb)$ vncserver
<dr_willis>   ---> New 'black:1 (willis)' desktop is black:1
<FreshUbuntuNoob> upgrdman, You want apt-get or aptitude?
<upgrdman> i dont think i have  aptitude, so apt-get
<dr_willis> Fiz,  be carefull to NOT use the hostname - unless your hosts file is correct, or othersize you can  access the machines by hostname.. use ip# if in doubt.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> upgrdman, sudo apt-get autoremove
<Fiz> i got in dr_willis tyvm
<upgrdman> FreshUbuntuNoob: thanks
<headcheese> whats the command to delete a folder?
<DBurke> Would people be opposed to me linking to a forum post I made for a problem I'm having?
<DBurke> rmdir if I'm not mistaken.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> headcheese, rmdir if the directory is empty
<Naomarik> need help with touchepad, it's jumping around randomly and acting reallly weird when I touch it
<headcheese> Freshubuntunoob:  it isnt an empty dir.
<Hew> headcheese: rm -r
<headcheese> thanks
<afallenhope> hey how can I add apache, mysql, and snort to my start/boot up?
<afallenhope> aka startup scripts
<DBurke> I've been wondering the same.
<DBurke> If anyone would be so kind as to add some suggestions to this forum.  I could greatly use some help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938298
<arquebus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sonja> how do i open System > Admin > Screens and Graphics ? it's not there anymore
<dr_willis> DBurke,  you may want to summarize what the problem is about.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DBurke, You have vesa driver inuse
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DBurke, It doesn't support Compiz
<Sonja> i'm trying to change the screen resolution, but my option is not even listed
<Sonja> it only has crappy ones listed
<DBurke> Fresh:  I know that, but the only reason why that driver is in use is because I had ubuntu tried to configure itself.
<Sonja> maybe i have to tell ubuntu which graphics card i has
<DBurke> I have an intel card.
<DBurke> I don't know how to tell it to use that driver again.
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DBurke, Sorry, I have no experience with Intel Graphic cards. My old PC has it, but I don't even know/care what it runs :)
<Fiz> dr_willis, ty for all your help :)
<DBurke> Fresh: Do you know how I might specify to ubuntu what card I'm running?
<dr_willis> Fiz,  ive twiddled with vnc for years. :)  its an amazing tool
<dr_willis> Fiz,  read the 'vncserver' script (its what you run, but its just a large script for the most part) - it has some neat info
<DBurke> If I enter it in xorg will it have what it needs to use that information?  aka Will it know what drivers to use if I just enter the name of the card in?
<Fiz> dr_willis, will do :)
<headcheese> I am trying to sudo cp -a /home/* /mnt  basically copy all of my /home to a new /home partition that I made and it errors out saying that I dont have permissions to copy .gvfs
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: you should use rsync -aS instead of cp
<reyrey> quit
<reyrey> leaving
<Fiz> dr_willis, can i attach it to an already running wm?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> DBurke, the xorg.conf has a Section with your Video Card, and driver used for that Video Card. If you do mess enough with xorg, your GUI might not even boot
<headcheese> danbh_intrepid:  thanks I will try that, what does rsync do?
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: its a backup command, that has allot of features
<headcheese> danbh_intrepid:  Still getting "rsync: readlink "/home/headcheese/.gvfs" failed: Permission denied (13)"
<dr_willis> Fiz,  not really. Theres some ways to do it. but its always  been sort of  flakey to try to do that.
<dr_willis> Fiz,  gnome and kde both CAN do it. since they have their own vncserver feature built in.
<Fiz> guess i should look into gnomes vnc stuff eh
<Fiz> this works but id like to see whats on the desktop
<dr_willis> Fiz,  but  thenyou have to login to gnome first,, and start the service... and if you cant login to gnome on the remote box... well...
<kenalex> does linux have apps like Dream weaver to aid in website design ?
<dr_willis> Fiz,  you could just run gnome-session from the xstartup file
<danbh_intrepid> !html > kenalex
<ubottu> kenalex, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Fiz,  or you can make vncserver spawn as needed, and show the GDM login screen
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: you could pastebin the whole command you are using
<kenalex> ﻿danbh_intrepid:i know html. i just want to know if there are any tools aid in the desigining of websites ?
<headcheese> danbh_intrepid:  really no need, just sudo rsync -aS /home/* /mnt
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: try sudo rsync -aS /home/. /mnt/.
<danbh_intrepid> kenalex: did you look at the message that ubottu sent you?
<kenalex> yes i have been to that site
<vasilisa> ok im at wits end trying to make this ATI driver work right in feisty
<kenalex> so there no tools like dreamweaver ?
<Geoffrey2> i seem to have lost wireless on my laptop....
<headcheese> danbh_intrepid:  same error "rsync: readlink "/home/headcheese/.gvfs" failed: Permission denied (13)"
<Dusty_> what seems to be the problem vasilisa
<vasilisa> now i have crazy colors everywhere
<en1gma> how do i remove a enviromental path that i have a duplicate of
<en1gma> en1gma@en1gma-desktop:~$ export $PATH
<en1gma> bash: export: `/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda/bin::/usr/local/cuda/bin': not a valid identifier
<vasilisa> Dusty_: No matter what i do, it fails me. I used the latest driver for my card off their site, followed all the tutorials, and now ogre3d's samples are all messed up in color
<Dusty_> @vasilia, first you need to find out if it's actually your driver
<vasilisa> Dusty_: I turned compositing off, i ran aticonfig....
<danbh_intrepid> kenalex: did you see the list of tools?
<Dusty_> @vasilia, take a screenshot and see if your screenshot shows the funky colors
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Well, i donwloaded the one for my card
<vasilisa> ok
<Geoffrey2> it was working fine earlier, now I can't hit my router at all
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, if the screenshot shows the funky colors, it's your drivers, otherwise it's your monitor
<dr_willis> en1gma,  its 'export PATH'  using $PATH subsututed the value for the variable in your command.
<kenalex> no
<en1gma> ok let me try
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Funky colors in screenshot: check
<Dusty_> ok so it's your video card(which is actually a good thing in this case)
<enaner> hi i need help
<dr_willis> en1gma,  its not really going to hurt anything, but you should see whats setting that extra dir in there.. and fix it.
<en1gma> dr_willis, 'export PATH' returns zero results
<enaner> i need help following the instructions on this site : http://www.jamminnet.com/rockbandguitarandlinux ...
<enaner> first example tells me to make something
<vasilisa> Dusty_: www.vasilisagames.com/shotz.png
<enaner> how do i do this?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  you should read up on bash a little...  and how PATHS and enviromental variables work
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, what video card are you using ?
<vasilisa> Dusty_: ATI X700
<en1gma> dr_willis, i was just following a guide
<dr_willis> en1gma,  export PATH  - exports the PATH variable to all child processes..
<en1gma> but i agree with you
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Unfortunately
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, is that a benchmark utility you have running ?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  if you want to set the PATH, then set it.. export PATH='set/the/new/path/here'
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: have you checked permissions on that file?  maybe even root does not have read permissions or something
<vasilisa> Dusty_: A what?
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Its one of the Ogre samples. they all do that
<en1gma> ohhh
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, onr your screen, you have a FPS counter and other such things
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Yeah they put those in there
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, was wondering if that was some kind of benchmark utility
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Thats part of the program.
<en1gma> dr_willis, and it will create a new "PATH" that will be added to $PATH?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  and to see the current path use . echo $PATH
<Distort1> I have 1500~ files that I need to compress into .zip files seperately, anyone have a solution?
<danielson> Trying to copy a folder to /usr/src in GNOME, permissions denied
<danielson> What's the workaround?
<en1gma> wait
<en1gma> wait
<dr_willis> en1gma,  No.. it will set it exactlyu to what you tell it to.
<en1gma> i think i told you wrong
<Dusty_> @vasilisa, does that program using direct x to render those images or openGL ?
<FloodBot2> en1gma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jim_p> Distort1: batch script
<Distort1> jim_p: English please :x
<vasilisa> Dusty_: Im in linux, so openGL naturally
<en1gma> en1gma@en1gma-desktop:~$ echo $PATH
<en1gma> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda/bin::/usr/local/cuda/bin
<dr_willis> en1gma,  theres common 'tricks' to append a new directory to the path.. but its not as easy to remove one.
<danielson> How can I copy to /usr/src/ in GNOME... I didn't login as root at startup
<en1gma> do you see how there is a duplicate
<hacked_kernel> #struts
<headcheese> danbh_intrepid:  yes, I have tried taking ownership and everything, I dont think I can change the permissions to that file.
<dr_willis> en1gma,  yes. so cut/paste/edit the whole line.. and correct it.. then re-export it
<danbh_intrepid> headcheese: what are the permissions?
<enaner> headcheese,  how do i edit my /etc/modules file?
<danielson> What's the copy command in terminal?
<en1gma> god im stupid
<bobertdos> danielson: cp
<jim_p> Distort1: you must make a script that does that procedure one by one on every file
<en1gma> thanks
<dr_willis> en1gma,  export PATH='/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda/bin'
<enaner> dr_willis, ,  how do i edit my /etc/modules file?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  :) and even having the dupes.. isent going to hurt anything
<dr_willis> enaner,  i would use 'sudo vi /etc/modules' :) use whatever editor you perfer.
<jim_p> Distort1: i am no script expert, but i can give you some guidance. its all about "for this - do that" concept
<en1gma> i thinking
<Distort1> jim_p: The most I've scripted is a "Hello world!" app, which I can't even remember how to do. ><
<FreshUbuntuNoob> danbh_intrepid, headcheese, Please read this, it might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791693
<enaner> dr_willis, now how do i add lines to that
<Geoffrey2> i need help getting my notebook wireless working again....
<dr_willis> enaner,  using whatever editor you kniow how to use.. just append the new lines..
<jim_p> Distort1: see, you have done a script in your life. i have done none. anyway can i tell my idea?
<danielson> Lame, I cant even copy properly
<enaner> dr_willis, can you name me another editor besides vi
<enaner> a one thats simpler
<dr_willis> enaner,  the trick to rember is you MUST edit the file as root, thus the need for 'sudo' or 'gksu gedit /etc/modules'
<dr_willis> enaner,  try nano
<danielson> Trying to copy a folder from \home\brad\dev to \usr\src using cp in a root terminal
<danielson> But, doing something wrong...
<danbh_intrepid> FreshUbuntuNoob: nice!!  thanks for the link
<FreshUbuntuNoob> danbh_intrepid, No problem
<danielson> Say the file name is 'a', how can I copy 'a' from \home\brad\dev to \usr\src, saying that \home\brad\dev is my current terminal directory
<FreshUbuntuNoob> danielson, You have your slashes the wrong way
<danielson> cp: omitting directory `linux-2.6.24.1'
<danielson> wtf does that mean
<jim_p> danielson: sudo cp a.txt /usr/src
<danielson> That's exactly what I want to copy
<davemlinux76> windowse way \\\\:-D
<danielson> Yeah, sry... habit
<dr_willis> copyin dirctories often needs the -r for recursive option.
<dr_willis> or cheat like i do  and install 'mc' and use 'sudo mc' for a simple gui/root file manager. :)
<en1gma> dr_willis, im really messing this up
<pengo> i reinstalled alsa and now i have no sound visible at all. and i am sad.
<sifunk> pengo: i've never been able to see sound
<danielson> There we go, thanks
<en1gma> dr_willis, http://pastebin.ca/1219569
<chuiloveying> =.=?
<pengo> sifunk: thanks for the help. maybe you can try sticking your eyes in a blender.
<en1gma> dr_willis, i have 3 of the same ones now
<CorbinFo1> pengo: i bet he could hear it then, instead of see it
<dr_willis> en1gma,   You may want to clarify excatly what it is you are trying to do...
<sifunk> pengo: tried checking your config for alsa?
<pengo> sifunk: not really. no.
<danielson> I've got a linux source tree in \usr\src, anyon know how to build it in debug and release?
<windwhinny> ./config ./make ./makeinstall
<dr_willis> en1gma,  its doing what you are telling it to do.. if you ran  PATH=$PATH:usr/local/cuda/bin    100 times you would have 100 duplicates at the end..
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have mailing server which runs with Postfix and Dovecot, i accidently deleted MBOX file in my home directory
<jim_p> danielson: go to that folder you want and /configure ...
<dr_willis> en1gma,  its like... x=x+1 :)
<SaEeDIRHA> and now when i am trying to connect to my mail server with Thunderbird , it gives me an error: Mailbox isnt valid MBOX
<en1gma> ok you see that pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1219569? i want it to look like this pastebin http://pastebin.ca/1219570
<SaEeDIRHA> what can i do now ?
<SaEeDIRHA> :(
<Gigacore> hi guys
<danielson> jim_, by /configure, you really mean ./configure right?
<Gigacore> ﻿How to enable global keyboard hotkeys in Audacious ?
<jim_p> danielson: yea
<dr_willis> en1gma,  so use 'export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda/bin'
<shocker> I'm trying to do some basic command line file browsing but I keep getting told that I can't open etc/apt/sources.list
<danielson> jim_, there is no configure
<en1gma> ok 1 sec
<danielson> This is a kernel source tree, btw
<danielson> There's kbuild
<dr_willis> en1gma,  or if you  have a PATH without the extra bin at the end.. use what you did earlier.. ONCE.. and only once..
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<jim_p> SaEeDIRHA: can you delete that email account and remake it?
<en1gma> oh i see how export works now....if you use 'export PATH' it adds and if you use 'export PATH=' it changes it
<dr_willis> en1gma,  Err.. NO......  you are failing to understand whats going on. :)
<en1gma> yea i think so
<SaEeDIRHA> jim_p: i cannot even check my Emails now!
<dr_willis> en1gma,   Nothing adds, unless you export it with addational stuff on the end.
<dr_willis> en1gma,  export PATH=$PATH:THIS/GETS/ADDED
<dr_willis> en1gma,  note the use of $PATH
<jim_p> SaEeDIRHA: :( you can use some undlete program then. how did you delete that folder?
<en1gma> ohh
<en1gma> well then wait
<dr_willis> en1gma,  $PATH just gets expanded to the current PATH
<shocker> I'm trying to do some basic command line file browsing but I keep getting told that I can't open etc/apt/sources.list
<SaEeDIRHA> jim_p: it is not a folder
<SaEeDIRHA> it is just a MBOX file
<dr_willis>  'export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/cuda/bin'
<dr_willis> en1gma,  if PATH= 'export PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games'
<SaEeDIRHA> which keeps incoming emails, and when u check them it passes them to ~/mailbox/ folder
<dr_willis> then export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/cuda/bin
<jim_p> SaEeDIRHA: ok then, how did you delete it?
<en1gma> dr_willis, http://pastebin.ca/1219572 look at that
<SaEeDIRHA> accidently as i mentioned before
<dr_willis> en1gma,  is the same as     as what we did earlier..
<sputnick> hi there
<shocker> I'm trying to do some basic command line file browsing but I keep getting told that I can't open etc/apt/sources.list
<jerry_> have you tried sudo
<jerry_> ?
<FreshUbuntuNoob> SaEeDIRHA, Is MBOX client side or server side?
<shocker> yes and then I get an error about my theme in Firefox
<sputnick> I don't figure out, why atd takes 90% of CPU on my laptop, 2 cores 1600mhz, 1GO RAM
<jim_p> shocker:  /etc/apt/sources.list      note the 1st slash
<sputnick> ubuntu hardy
<dr_willis> en1gma,  so? :)    its saying the same as ive been saying...   You dont have to 'export PATH' on the same line as you set PATH..
<SaEeDIRHA> FreshUbuntuNood: what do u mean? it is my mail server
<jerry_> try using sudo nautilus
<SaEeDIRHA> and i use Thunderbird to access my mailes
<dr_willis> en1gma,  PATH=$PATH:NEW/PATH/GETS/Added/To/The/End
<shocker> /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: Invalid symbolic color 'tooltip_bg_color'
<dr_willis> en1gma,  export PATH
<shocker> /usr/share/themes/Darklooks/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:181: error: invalid identifier `tooltip_bg_color', expected valid identifier
<FreshUbuntuNoob> SaEeDIRHA, Is the mbox file stored on server, or on client?
<dr_willis> is the same as export PATH=$PATH:NEW/PATH/GETS/Added/To/The/End
<SaEeDIRHA> on a server
<shocker> is what I get when I type sudo cd..
<en1gma> yea i get it i think
<dr_willis> en1gma,  pay close attention to the use of the $ :) and when its not used.
<SaEeDIRHA> FreshUbuntuNood: i didnt even know that it is possible to save it in client side
<en1gma> yep yep
<shocker> is what I get when I type just could not open file '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<shocker> bash: cd..: command not found
<dr_willis> shocker,  use spaces where needed. his isent dos.
<dr_willis> cd ..
<dr_willis> Or --->   alias cd..='cd ..'
<dr_willis> but thats a bad habbit. :)
<dr_willis> or just use '..' :)
<FreshUbuntuNoob> SaEeDIRHA, http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#export
<shocker> oh shoot! thanks guys
<jim_p> shocker: actually cd is used for changing FOLDERS, it wony open you sources.list
<shocker> I know, but I keep a sources.list error for some reason
 * dr_willis uses cd to change 'directories' :)
<dr_willis> othereise it would be 'cf'  wouldent it heh...
<en1gma> dr_willis, thanks for the help
<en1gma> i just tried it a couple time and that $ is the key...you are right
<dr_willis> en1gma,  time to track down some bash tutorials/basics books. :)
<dr_willis> en1gma,  yep.
<dr_willis> Bash Basics.. well.. sort of.
<en1gma> its really gonna be bad cause i have to track down some C++ and some CUDA too
<vasilisa> who was helping me, lol
<Dusty_> me
<en1gma> i think i need to upload google to my brain
<dr_willis> en1gma,  i have no idea whta cuda even is
<en1gma> cuda is for running C++ on a GPU instead of CPU
<en1gma> parallel computing
<dr_willis> en1gma,  sounds like somthing i will never need. :)
<en1gma> me either probably
<shocker> now I'm unable to get into my apt dir
<FreshUbuntuNoob> dr_willis, never say never. It comes back to haunt you :p
<Myke5161> Hey Everyone
<en1gma> i have 2 vcards that are 8800gts g92s and i just want to see them do some real work besides gaming
<dr_willis> FreshUbuntuNoob,  i am 40 yrs old. and i can honestly say.. im never going to get into 'programing' as anything other then a light hobby. :)
<dr_willis> FreshUbuntuNoob,  Its more fun to do tech support in irc!
<shocker> when I try sudo cd apt I get "sudo: cd: command not found
<shocker> :
<FreshUbuntuNoob> dr_willis, Until you start tearing off your hair, b/c people don't know the Gnome doesn't have a Start Menu :p
<DBurke> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938298
<dr_willis> shocker,  i cant think of any need to do 'sudo cd'
<FreshUbuntuNoob> shocker, you don't need to do a sudo cd
<dr_willis> FreshUbuntuNoob,  im allready 'training' people at work on linux.
<shocker> if I do just sudo apt I get "bash: cd: apt: Permission denied
<shocker> "
<dr_willis> FreshUbuntuNoob,  im hard-core to them :)
<Geoffrey2> ok, one last time....today my wireless stopped connecting, and I can't get the connection back...can anyone help?
<shocker> sorry cd apt
<bobertdos> shocker: apt-get
<wolfe> yikes, lots of people here
<FreshUbuntuNoob> Geoffrey2, Could be a little more specific?
<dr_willis> shocker,  why are you typing commands that dont exist? and stuff? what are yoyu trying to do exactly?
<wolfe> I asked this a lnog time ago and did get a commit submittsed in proposed and release
<wolfe> *released
<shocker> I'm trying to access the dir where my sources.list file resides
<dr_willis> shocker,  then you go to /etc/apt/
<wolfe> how does one get a patch whichis released from proposed to a main branch?
<dr_willis> shocker,  cd /etc/apt/
<dr_willis> shocker,  then you use 'sudo  WHATEVER'  to alter the files IN that directory.
<shocker> I get "bash: cd: /etc/apt/: Permission denied
<shocker> " when I type that
<dr_willis> shocker,  you got some odd permissions set up then
<jim_p> wolfe: you dl the .patch file and patch the source code with it
<shocker> any ideas dr willis?
<dr_willis> shocker,  if you want to edit the sources.list youc an do it without being in that directory... sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Geoffrey2> FreshUbuntuNoob, I changed to a different login theme to try and fix a bug, restarted and found that was worse...somehow I got logged in and switched back, when I restarted and logged in I could no longer get my laptop to establish a connection or get an ip address from the router
<wolfe> jim_p: well, this has to do with the fucked up Xen package with Hardy
<wolfe> #218126
<wolfe> err... no url bot in here I guess
<wolfe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/218126
<DrPepper> hello
<wolfe> hiranotaka's packaged worked, ubuntu needs to release it mainstream, not just let it sit in -proposed
<DBurke> When I type in 'displayconfig-gtk' and try to test my resolution settings I get a screen that is full of a dot pattern with a window asking if I want to keep the resolution.  The window looks okay, but I want to make sure that if I accept the resolution it isn't going to screw anything up.  It displaying the dot pattern rather than my desktop is a little scary...
<shocker> I've already edited it using gedit, now I'm just trying to get to the dir to delete the backup that I created and no longer need
<wolfe> the default xen package does in fact cause the specific issue listed in the bug report, even when all pacakges are updated
<wolfe> it needs to be fixed
<Shak-> I'm having some issues with my touchpad, this just started today - after 30mins or so of using my laptop the touchpad becomes erratic and I need to reboot.. is this a xorg conf issue?
<jim_p> wolfe: cant you upgrade from proposed??
<wolfe> err, I mean released to main
<wolfe> jim_p: I don't like to use packages in proposed
<wolfe> I like to install stuff on a system and have it automatically work.
<bobertdos> shocker: Try typing ls -l /etc/apt
<wolfe> if the package works, then it needs to get pushed
<jim_p> wolfe: upgrade just that one and disable the repo after
<wolfe> jim_p: I downloaded it manually with wget ;)
<wolfe> though its kind of a burden, I thought I was causing xen to mess up
<shocker> I get "ls: cannot open directory /etc/apt: Permission denied
<shocker> " when I type ls -l /etc/apt/
<Dusty_> use sudo
<Dusty_> xD
<dr_willis> shocker,  sudo rm /etc/apt/whateverthefilenameis   - but theres no need to worry about an extra archive copy laying about
<jim_p> wolfe: doesnt it install with depk -i?
<jim_p> wolfe: *dpkg -i
<dr_willis> shocker,  you could drop into a rooot shell with 'sudo -s' but that CAN BE DANGEROUS.. :) use with care.. and 'exit' out of it asap.
<jerry_> i need help with the proxy configuration with the x-chat i cant acces to settings, im new to this
<vdv> hi all
 * Geoffrey2 sighs
<zoddan> good morning :)
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<vdv> can anybody look at http://pastebin.com/m6c10bdfb
<danielson> I'm currently 'make'ing a 2.6.24 kernel
<shocker> perfect! thanks dr willis
<danielson> I dont think I need to make install, I just need kernel libraries to link against for custom driver development
<vdv> on line 444 dpi is calculated correctly based on provided DisplaySize
<danielson> Sound good, what will 'make install' do?
<vdv> but then on line 633 seems that screen size is setted to value different from provided DisplaySize
<EvanCarroll> is there a supported downgrade method for ubuntu? as in keep just data files in /home that are non-specific to Apps
<vdv> why? how can i tell xorg not to do that?
<shocker> I did it using the rm command wo dropping into sudo -s, just FYI
<dr_willis> shocker,  i do have to wonder what changed the permission of your /etc/apt directory      its normally        drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    4.0K 2008-09-28 00:31 apt/
<vdv> as a result i got dpi 96x96 after X is started and ugly narrow and tall fonts
<shocker> here's the ls -l of the files: total 40
<shocker> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2008-07-11 22:15 apt.conf.d
<shocker> -rw------- 1 root root    0 2008-10-04 22:37 secring.gpg
<shocker> -rwx------ 1 root root 3055 2008-10-05 00:53 sources.list
<shocker> -rw------- 1 root root 3329 2008-10-05 00:52 sources.list~
<shocker> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2008-07-11 22:15 sources.list.d
<FloodBot2> shocker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zoddan> im trying to get my picture system to work but i seems that imagemagick wont work :/
<Geoffrey2> no ideas on how to get wireless up and running again?
<bobertdos> shocker: Try that again, but with pastebin, please.
<shocker> how do I use pastebin?
<bobertdos> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shocker> paste total 40
<shocker> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2008-07-11 22:15 apt.conf.d
<shocker> -rw------- 1 root root    0 2008-10-04 22:37 secring.gpg
<shocker> -rwx------ 1 root root 3055 2008-10-05 00:53 sources.list
<shocker> -rw------- 1 root root 3329 2008-10-05 00:52 sources.list~
<shocker> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2008-07-11 22:15 sources.list.d
<FloodBot2> shocker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Shak-> after 30mins or so of using my laptop the touchpad becomes erratic and I need to reboot.. is this a xorg conf issue? this just started happening today
<bobertdos> shocker: No!
<Dusty_> welcome back
<vdv> hi prekrasnaya
<bobertdos> shocker: Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com, paste all of that output in there, and give us the url, please.
<wolfe> someone needs to teach shocker how to use ctrl-c :P
<shocker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54128/plain/
<kevinmark> I'm completely stumped on trying to get any version of suspend or hibernate to work. No matter what I do, when the system starts up it boots as if it was shut down normally. I don't even know how to start debugging this.
<shocker> is that better?
<bobertdos> shocker: much, thank you
<shocker> sorry
<Hilikus> does anyone know of an app that sends a MSN message from the command line? i want to do something like app "hello" or something and the app would login with a configured user, send the msg and log out
<wolfe> Hilikus: you mean you want to make a spam bot? ^_^
<DrPepper> lol
<Hilikus> wolfe no, of course it can only send msgs to people in its contact list
<bobertdos> shocker: Actually, could you ls -l /etc, please?
<wolfe> . /exec -o ls -l /etc ;)
<wolfe> j/k
<DrPepper> how would i format an external hard drive with a fat32 and an ntfs partition?
<shocker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54129/plain/
<shocker> there she be
<dr_willis> DrPepper,  use a fdisk tool, like fdisk, or gparted to make the partitions, 2 in this case.. one thats fat32, then one thats ntfs. and use the mkfs.XXX tools to format them. or let gparted format them
<dr_willis> DrPepper,  linux can read/write ntfs very well these days.. theres proberly not a lot of need for fat32
<DrPepper> alright, i'll give gparted a chance next chance i get, thanks
<DrPepper> well
<Geoffrey2> ok....i guess the answer is give up for the night
<DrPepper> i have windows xp and mac os x on my computer
<dr_willis> Some extra packages may be needed to do the ntfs formating.
<paul68> Hi I have a little question about bash scripting, what is the correct syntax to print "done" at the end off the script?
<swuboo> Are there any working arounds for flash intermittently refusing to play video in 64-bit hardy?
<kevinmark> I thought NTFS write was still very limited.
<DrPepper> and i have some addon that allows ntfs read/write for mac os x, but the write speeds are horrendous
<DrPepper> but then i also need to store files larger than 4GB, so yeah...
<kevinmark> E.g., I seem to recall creating directories was not supported.
<dr_willis> DrPepper,  i thought osx can read/write ext2/3
<dr_willis> kevinmark,  i make dirs all the time...
<DrPepper> not natively unfortunately  :/
<bobertdos> shocker: Type the following: chmod -R 755 apt
<DrPepper> i had to get an addon for that too
<dr_willis> DrPepper,  such a friendly OS eh. :)
<DrPepper> haha, i know
<DrPepper> in another year i'm gonna give this damn laptop to my sister for college
<DrPepper> mac os x is way more trouble than it's worth for me
<shocker> I get chmod: cannot access `apt': No such file or directory
<regeya> holy moly I like downthemall but what a massive memory leak it has...
<bobertdos> shocker: Are you in /etc?
<paul68> DrPepper itl's a nice OS however can cause you from time to time a serious headache
<paul68> Hi I have a little question about bash scripting, what is the correct syntax to print "done" at the end off the script?
<shocker> Im in shocker@shocker-desktop:/$
<orly_owl> How can I get PAL TV output from an intel graphics card using a VGA to Composite adapter?
<bobertdos> shocker: cd /etc
<orly_owl> paul68: 'echo "done"'
<orly_owl> without '
<paul68> ok thanks
<shocker> shocker@shocker-desktop:/etc$ chmod -R 755 apt
<shocker> chmod: changing permissions of `apt': Operation not permitted
<shocker> chmod: cannot read directory `apt': Permission denied
<shocker> sudo?
<FloodBot2> shocker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> shocker: yes
<shocker> k, it did it. Now what?
<dr_willis> shocker,  rember.. 'potentially system destroying commands need sudo' :)
<shocker> oh, I'm aware of that much lol
<bobertdos> shocker: did the command work (not give you any errors)?
<DrPepper> dr_willis or as i like to put it it "all the fun stuff needs sudo"
<shocker> k, I can get into it now. Was it just a matter of permissions?
<Geoffrey2> and if ubuntu asks "Are you really sure you want to do this?", the answer is most likely NO....
<bobertdos> shocker: yes, somehow group and user had no permissions for that directory whatsoever.
<shocker> so, that's not normal, I assume?
<Eruaran> Does anyone know if Intrepid will feature 'dust' as the default look/theme ?
<bobertdos> shocker: nope, not normal
<DrPepper> Geoffrey2 aw, but it's no fun when they say "NO"   :D
<Eruaran> Cause I've just been looking at screenies of dust and I must say, its the first time I've looked at an Ubuntu desktop and thought, "now THAT looks good !"
<shocker> hmm, I've been having a lot of 'that's not normal" stuff go on for some reason. am I in for a re-install?
<Geoffrey2> DrPepper, unless you're the fool (like me), who said "Sure, do it anyway"....
<DrPepper> hahahaha
<bobertdos> shocker: Well, with Intrepid not even a month away, I'd just wait at this point if you can tolerate the way things are now.
<arbeck77> I'm having trouble mounting a USB flash drive... it shows up in my list of drives under my computer, there are no obvious errors in dmesg, but I can't browse to it
<shocker> speaking of which, am I gonna have to re-do all my pkgs and settings with the Intrepid?
<Geoffrey2> DrPepper, that's when you're glad you have the iso burned to a cd
<lakitu> is there any risk of doing testdisk? have a "unrecoverable" harddrive, & am trying to get it working again
<lakitu> "unrecoverable" according to chkdsk
<bobertdos> shocker: Well, if you want, you can save your personal data from your home directory. I suppose you could use aptoncd if you really wanted to preserve your packages, but I think Intrepid may have some new versions. It's up to you. If you're interested ->
<bobertdos> !aptoncd | shocker
<ubottu> shocker: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<Geoffrey2> I would, however, like my wireless back before intrepid ships....
<bobertdos> shocker: You could also do a direct upgrade if you wanted, but with your current install in such a weird state, that's probably a bad idea.
<shocker> well I want the updated versions, but will I have to go hunt them all down again?
<_haywire_> cya shocker
<shocker> later haywire
<bobertdos> shocker: Yeah, pretty much, but really not EVERYTHING is going to be new.
<shocker> ah, screw it. who am I kidding? I need the practice
<Geoffrey2> ok, i'm off...i'll stop in tomorrow and try to find someone who knows wireless....
<shocker> if I wanted to change my partitions, would it be wise to do it when Intrepid comes out or is that way more in-depth?
<slipp3d> anyone have some help for this?
<slipp3d> http://pastebin.com/m55fa0ee6
<haydnc> is there a particular brand / model of webcam that anyone would recommend as extremely likely to work 'plug and play' with 8.04.1?
<peterhunt> hi, i set up nginx via apt-get, and it installed fine except it hung at the end of the install so i had to kill the process. now i am trying to install proftpd, and it is insisting on trying to complete the installation of nginx and hanging. what do i do?
<bobertdos> shocker: Nah, that'd be as good a time as any. Just back stuff up so you don't risk losing what's important to you.
<danbh_intrepid> haydnc: check the fsf.org website
<hackintosh411> Hey guys I just got ubuntu 8.10 and im glad to say it supports broadcom!
<shocker> that's what I was thinking. how would I go about doing that without having an OS on the tower?
<bobertdos> shocker: You should make yourself a Live CD or order one :p
<rebel_kid> whats the terminal cmd for cpu information
<haydnc> thanks danbh_intrepid, I'll take a look
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Where are you getting that error?
<hackintosh411> So if you have broadcom wireless problems switch to 8.1o
<shocker> how much diff will there be between my livecd and one I order? any?
<vasilisa> Dusty left :<
<hackintosh411> shocker: I found the cd i ordered ran much smoother...
<bobertdos> shocker: None, but the mailed ones tend to take quite a while to come.
<hackintosh411> actually the ones i ordered ran much more smoother than the ones i made.
<shocker> hmm, thanks guys. any idea how long?
<hackintosh411> It may because of cd quality
<al2xi> yeah probably
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: true, there can be a lot of variables there
<hackintosh411> bobertdos:
<rebel_kid> anyone know the terminal command to get cpu specs?
<hackintosh411> bobertdos: yes the more expensive the higher quality
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: So answer me this, do the ordered ones come on metal CD's as opposed to dye?
<hackintosh411> bobertdos: excuse me? I don't know what you are saying
<shocker> well, thank you for all ur help bobertdos and dr willis. I plan on coming back w all sorts of questions. U were all a great help
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: I mean do they come on "official" CD's as opposed to recordables?
<slipp3d> bobertdos, I get this error when I log in...
<hackintosh411> borbertdos: I think. I'm not quite sure. It may be official they do put a sticker label on the frotn.
<salamandyr> ok, i bought a usb wireless, but haven't been able to get it working more than intermittently.  it supposedly works out of the box with ubuntu.  not so, i guess.  can anyone tell me for sure one that will?
<vasilisa> All you ubuntuers, please be aware.... for ATI cards, not using Envy to set up your system is madness!
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: Okay, in layman's terms, do they come on silver CD's?
<d0htem> anyone good with virtual machines and ubuntu?
<hackintosh411> bobertdos: They come in silver cd's with a label on the front that says UBUNTU 7.04 or what ever you ordered.
<slipp3d> d0htem, what are you doing?
<bobertdos> slipp3d: I see, well we should probably do what the error suggests. In a terminal, type stat -c %a .dmrc
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: Oh, so they are metal, I'll be darned..........:)
<gustavo> Hello. I have a Panasonic KX-P1150 printer which I can't get to work under Hardy. It's not detected automatically and I can't install it manually via System -> Administration -> Printers; it's not shown in the list (although the printer makes a sounds when the list is being generated).
<slipp3d> bobertdos, it says 777
<d0htem> just experimenting, i tried qtemu and it was decent, i dont have support for kvm , and i havent tried virtualbox yet
<slipp3d> d0htem, I know that I use virtualbox ... both at home and at work
<d0htem> ill take a go at it
<gustavo> Accroding to this http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Panasonic-KX-P1150 , the  eps9high driver should work, which seems to be provided by foomatic. But I can't get foomatic to work either: http://pastebin.com/m53d08960
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Alright, type chmod 644 .dmrc
<hackintosh411> So far in the short time of using ubuntu 8.10 I have found 0 glitches
<slipp3d> ok
<hackintosh411> How do I install flash player using the terminal?
<Edder_> how it
<Edder_> how it's the performance?
<hackintosh411> What is the Code for it.
<rebel_kid> i am trying to run sudo /proc/cpuinfo and i get command not found
<node357> sorry gustavo, guess no one is around who knows printer stuff
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Then, just to be thorough, type chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME .dmrc
<node357> rebel_kid, sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Then see if you get that error again.
<slipp3d> k
<slipp3d> brb
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<hackintosh411> bobertdos: Thank You
<bobertdos> hackintosh411: Technically speaking, we shouldn't help you with Intrepid, but since you're not really having problems yet and know what you're doing, well........;)
<hackintosh411> bobertdos: lol, I was really bad with gusty and got a little bit better with hardy. I am using intrepid to see if every one of my drivers would work and yes it did. Now im free from windows vista!
<slipp3d> bobertdos, nope same error
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Did chown give you any errors when you tried it?
<slipp3d> nope no errors
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Okay, now a little more info: type ls -l | grep .dmrc
<hackintosh411> I gotta head out its 2 am and i need some sleep.
<slipp3d> nothing bobertdos
<hackintosh411> See you guys later.
<bobertdos> slipp3d: okay, then just pastebin ls -l, pretty please :)
<scientus_> how can i view voltages and power stuf from comnd line
<scientus_> and other diagnostics?
<slipp3d> what folder do you want the ls done on?
<bobertdos> slipp3d: home
<elliottte> Hello, I picked up an LG Chocolate which is registered by lsusb as "ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone". It is not showing up in the fdisk list though. I'm not sure if it is even compatible with Linux; I'm simply trying to access its memory as a disk but I don't know how to mount it.
<elliottte> I'd appreciate any suggestions.
<scientus_> ???
<benthebug> what>
<benthebug> ?
<slipp3d> drwxrwxrwx for that folder
<scientus_> how to view voltages and such?
<bobertdos> scientus_: Well, the /proc directory contains a lot of files containing system info. lm-sensors would be a good package to use for that kind of stuff too.
<scientus_> ok i havnt tested ethernet but unike windows its likely to work
<scientus_> brb
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Your home directory is 777?? Are you the owner?
<Sonja> i can't figure out what my /dev/sdd1 is! how do i figure out which device is this 1 gig of storage?
<Sonja> !device
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device
<slipp3d> yes
<Sonja> maybe my mouse has 1 gig of storage or something bizarre like that
<TeslaTony> Sonja: Try unplugging the mouse and see what happens
<scientus_> is 450 W enough for Dual vid, quad phenom 4 HDs and a CD drive?
<dr_willis> Sonja,  'sudo fdisk -l' might give a clue
<dr_willis> a Mouse/usb thumbdrive.. that would be neat. :)
<bobertdos> slipp3d: Is your username folder 777??
<dr_willis> a Mouse with a little usb hub built in under the hood.. for a thumbdrive.. thatd be cool
<slipp3d> drwxrwxrwx 62 slipp3d slipp3d 4096 2008-10-05 00:06 slipp3d
<TeslaTony> dr_willis: They exist. Check out Razer and one of the MS notebook mice
<Cool-Nick> how can i search inside the contents of the files??
<dr_willis> TeslaTony,  i recall a mouse ages ago that had a 'numpad' under its shell. :)
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: grep
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: what grep?
<dr_willis> TeslaTony,  i had a 'force feedback' mouse that could wiggle/vibrate also :P
<Cool-Nick> !grep
<Sonja> dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/54138/
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> Sonja,  and that is?
<Sonja> dr_willis /dev/sdd1 doesn't seem listed
<dr_willis> Sonja,  odd....
<Sonja> it's the command you told me
<Sonja> maybe if i reboot it wil disappear?
<Sonja> i'll try rebooting brb <3
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: can you give me an example of how i can search inside the contents of files in a folder using greb?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: *grep
<Omeil> hi peeps, i am getting 10-13 FPS outside in wow and it sucks lol
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Type man grep in the terminal. That will give you all the syntax you need to know. The simplest example would be something like: grep hello myfile
<Omeil> If i stare at one direction i get higher FPS but when i turn camera fps just instantly drops
<Omeil> !WoW
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<SteckelBud> silly question--is there an easy way to run/cron security updates/patches on server...there must be, but unsure of the process with ubuntu/debian
<bobertdos> SteckelBud: You mean just installing updates?
<Cool-Nick> The sound doesn't work with some applications
<jim_p> SteckelBud: like run update daily?
<Cool-Nick> like Rythimbox, Pidgin
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Are you running Hardy?
<Cool-Nick> when i reboot the sound works, but after some times it stops in some applications. What to do?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me where to find the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SteckelBud> jim_p: yeah- daily/weekly--just intalling only the security junk automatically
<Shak-> I'm having some issues with my touchpad, this just started today - after 30mins or so of using my laptop the touchpad becomes erratic and I need to reboot.. is this a xorg conf issue?
<bobertdos> tmapj: under the Filesystem, or just get there via the terminal.
<tmapj> thanks
<bobertdos> !touchpad | Shak-
<ubottu> Shak-: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<SteckelBud> didn't know if I still had to execute following, restar daemons, etc...especially if it's a php/apache update or something of that sort.
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: yeah
<jim_p> SteckelBud: add a bash script that does the updateds in /etc/cron.daily
<Shak-> thanks bobertdos
<SteckelBud> jim_p:  would something like this do it: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or would it have to be more specific?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: so...?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: When that happens, you can type: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart to try and restart the sound. Otherwise, try switching System->Preferences->Sound and gstreamer-properties to ALSA.
<scientus_> if it says ALARM after lines in 'sensors' is that bad?
<bobertdos> scientus_: probably...
<jim_p> SteckelBud: inside the script you need to put "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<scientus_> cause it says that after like every line
<SteckelBud> jim_p:  great--thanks, I will do that!
<dr_willis> I thought i saw somewhere to  auto update/install updates... but i cant rember where now.
<jim_p> SteckelBud: wrong. without sudos, it will ran with root privileges anyhow
<SteckelBud> oohh gotcha!
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: I have in Sound capture: ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, and in Device: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer). Please check if this is correct. And how can i switch gsteramer-porperties to ALSA?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: type gstreamer-properties into the terminal
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: are my settings correct first?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: yes
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i did write that in terminal and i got a window
<New2ubuntu808> Hi Guys
<New2ubuntu808> I m new to ubuntu
<New2ubuntu808> Need help
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Okay, is Playback set to ALSA?
<Flannel> New2ubuntu808: best way to get help is to ask questions!
<New2ubuntu808> need help
<New2ubuntu808> guys
<bobertdos> New2ubuntu808: Don't ask to ask, just start your questions.
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: do you mean Default Output?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: er, yeah :)
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: no, Autodetect
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Okay, well set to Alsa then.
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i did
<New2ubuntu808> My  wireless connection is not working. I am unable to connect to my wireless router, I m useing HP laptop dv6755ee
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Okay, see if that helps, and if you need to restart your sound now, use sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: what about the Device?
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: can you show us the output of lspci?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: it's Default
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: is it okey?
<New2ubuntu808> how to show that
<New2ubuntu808> ?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: What are the other options?
<New2ubuntu808> what is LSPCI
<Tatewaki> Can you see the connection New2ubuntu808 ?
<New2ubuntu808> Jim_p I am windows user
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: ALC662 Digital
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: you are on windows now?
<New2ubuntu808> no
<jim_p> so?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Oh yea, just keep it default.
<Tatewaki> Is the wireless working when you use windows?
<New2ubuntu808> right now I am on  ubuntu , i was telling u i m windows  user and its hard for me to understand ubuntu
<New2ubuntu808> yeah my wireless is working when i use windows
<New2ubuntu808> bebertdos
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: yeah, it works
<bobertdos> New2ubuntu808: lspci is a terminal command listing internal hardware
<New2ubuntu808> but when i use  ubuntu   I can find any wireless network
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: open a terminal and type lspci
<New2ubuntu808> Even I  enter the router  name also
<dr_willis> New2ubuntu808,  yep - wireless is often a BIG stumbling point.  due to the varity of often nonstandard wireless cards/chipsets and lack of company support for linux.
<New2ubuntu808> ok jimp
<New2ubuntu808> wait I am opening ispci
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: good
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i changes everything in Preferences > Sound into ALSA
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: *changed
<en1gma> there is no adobe reader for ubuntu 8.04?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<New2ubuntu808> jim
<en1gma> i tried to use alien to convert to deb but didnt work.
<New2ubuntu808> have open ispci
<dr_willis> en1gma,   there is...   its in the mediubuntu repos :) like the bot said.
<dr_willis> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<en1gma> thanks
<New2ubuntu808> JIM@  what information is usefull in Ispci?
<New2ubuntu808> jim_p @ I have open the Ispci
<outbackwifi> hello
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: a) its Lpsci, capitalization matters b) it lists all the internal hardware on the pc (and the wireless adapter)
<Cool-Nick> I can't open Kaffeine normally. i.e when i double click it to open, it doesn't open. I must run it from the terminal with sudo. Any ideas?
<New2ubuntu808> yeah it listed my wireless adapter   JIM_P
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: can i see the line thet says about the adapter :P
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Well that's not good. Can you open all other programs normally?
<New2ubuntu808> jim_P @ My  wireless adoptor name is there  "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Conne"
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: let me think for its driver
<Flannel> en1gma: Theres a few FOSS alternatives, many people prefer them.
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: yeah
<New2ubuntu808> okey Jim_P
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: what does sudo iwconfig tell you?
<en1gma> adobe reader dont want to install
<New2ubuntu808> wait let me check outbackwifi
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: just kaffeine makes problems, and sometimes it gets frozen!
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Did you install it from the repos?
<dr_willis> en1gma,  give more info other then 'it dont work'
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: yeah
<tmapj> bobertos what do i do once ive edited that file? do i restart ubuntu?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @  outbackwifi says this  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<New2ubuntu808>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<New2ubuntu808>           Tx-Power=27 dBm
<New2ubuntu808>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B
<New2ubuntu808>           Encryption key:off
<New2ubuntu808>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot2> New2ubuntu808: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salamandyr> how does one exit X and drop to a console in HH?
<dr_willis> salamandyr,  you could stop the gdm service.. is one way
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: what is the adapter name? can you pastebin that?
<Khisanth> you don't have to exit X for that
<Flannel> salamandyr: ctrl-alt-f1 will get you to a TTY (F1-F6 is a tty, F7 is X again)
<dr_willis> salamandyr,  or just alt-ctrl-f1 to get to the console, leaving X running
<outbackwifi> salamandyr: ctl+alt+f1
<salamandyr> awesome
<bobertdos> tmapj: No, that file is meant to change the places from which packages are drawn. If you go into Synaptic and reload the mirrors, your changes will take effect.
<salamandyr> thanks
<salamandyr> i forgot about that!
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: at the same terminal type this:    sudo modprobe iwl3945
<jim_p> New2ubuntu808: and check for any leds that turn on
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: not the hardware, the interface name like wlan0, eth1 or something similar
<outbackwifi> jim_p: his module is up, iwconfig reports the interface
<salamandyr> oh - i DO need to exit X - i'm trying to install an Nvidia driver
<Flannel> salamandyr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ziroday> How do I change the apps which xdg-open uses?
<jim_p> outbackwifi: ok so i delayed a bit :P
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: I'd reinstall it to see if it helps. It almost sounds like you don't have executable permissions for the program, which would be strange indeed.
<n00bier> if i install a beta of 8.10.. how do i upgrade to the final version when its released?
<salamandyr> Flannel: tanks!
<ackbahr> Hi there! Linux doesn't offer me duplex and multi-sheet (or even booklet) functions for my HL4040cn. Is there a way to tweak it into the driver?
 * bobertdos is finding the problems tonight very strange
<Flannel> n00bier: Yes, through regular updates
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwif@ it  show WAN1
<n00bier> hmm
<n00bier> Flannel, so theres no point in waiting till the 30th of october before installing ubuntu?
<n00bier> i want it on my netbook
<n00bier> currently running win xp
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi@  opps its  show wlam0
<Flannel> n00bier: If you don't mind beta software.  You can also install 8.04 now, and upgrade to Intrepid as well.
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: just pastebin the entire output of iwconfig (pastebin means you paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<outbackwifi> n00bier: i wouldnt install 8.10
<New2ubuntu808> okey outbackwifi
<New2ubuntu808> i will do it wait
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i did reinstall it! but same problems. I checked the executing permission and found that there is no permission. I put a tick for the permission but the it still doesn't start.
<n00bier> outbackwifi, why not?
<bobertdos> n00bier: You can actually keep Hardy installed for quite a while if you want, since it's the second LTS release.
<outbackwifi> n00bier: cos its not stable yet? your netboot might go up in smoke?
<outbackwifi> n00bier: netbook
<TeslaTony> n00bier:  You may only install intrepid if you agree to have "I am a guinea pig" tattooed on some part of your body
<n00bier> :p
<odracir34> wher is the firre
<n00bier> if i install 8.04 and then upgrade to 8.10.. will there be old files stored or will it be just like a fresh 8.10 installation?
<Flannel> outbackwifi, n00bier: it won't go up in smoke.  But it is beta software.  *actual* beta software, not what google defines "beta" as.
<Flannel> n00bier: No
<Flannel> n00bier: It'll be just like a fresh install.
<n00bier> i cant get my head to believe that
<n00bier> hehe
<outbackwifi> Flannel: i wouldnt run anything on beta
<Flannel> n00bier: That's the wonder of package management.
<n00bier> Flannel, probably the windows part of my brain
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @ i paste it
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: ok so whats the url?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi  @ link http://paste.ubuntu.com/54145/
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: ok now type sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning
<outbackwifi> and paste that too
<n00bier> whats a good guide to installing ubuntu from usb stick?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Let's do it from the terminal. The executable for amarok is in..........um..../usr/bin?
<Flannel> !install | n00bier
<ubottu> n00bier: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> n00bier: Theres instructions on that page
<n00bier> ty
<aliases123_> hi i think ibix is too brown + the background atm is not good.
 * aliases123_ files bug.
<dr_willis> n00bier,  i use that netbootin tool to make a bootable thumbdrive. and it works just like the live cd.
<grendal_prime> this is just so damn frustrating, i cannot send a file to my laptop via bluetooth,  I can send one from my laptop to the phone, but not the other way around?
<Flannel> aliases123_: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid discussion, thanks.
<aliases123_> ok will do :)
<n00bier> dr_willis, can i have other files on the usb stick at the same time as the image?
<dr_willis> n00bier,  proberly can. Its a vfat filesystem I belive
<outbackwifi> n00bier: yes
<odracir34> ask dokter phill
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: it's not amarok, it's kaffeine
<n00bier> so i dont need to format it
<grendal_prime> unless you want 2 gig files
<outbackwifi> n00bier: when you create the usb stick it will WIPE your stick and then you can have any other files also along with liveCD
<odracir34> onlu jump for joy n00bier
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Yeah, amarokapp. In a terminal, type stat -c %a /usr/bin/amarokapp
<n00bier> outbackwifi, i see.. then ill backup the files first, heh
<grendal_prime> !bluetooth
<n00bier> ty
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: and yes the executable of kaffeine is in usr/bin
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi@ here is the link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/54146/
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: err, yeah, kaffeine should be in there too :p
<n00bier> how big is a standard ubuntu install?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Okay, stat -c %a <that executable>
<outbackwifi> n00bier: ive had it on a 4G ssd with 1.5G to spare
<n00bier> so did I :p
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @ this is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/54146/
<n00bier> on my 701
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos:<that executable> == kaffeine?
<Finnish> I use hdparm successfully in Ubuntu. Is there a way to make same adjustments in windows? I use win only for making audio, so I kinda need that tool
<n00bier> sold now
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: is that a laptop you're trying to troubleshoot?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: yeah
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @  yes its laptop
<Tybear241083> hello people.... bit of a noob here. just got UBUNTU on mu PC but really struggling to find information on how to sort out my Graphics and sound drivers
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: is there a wireless router/ap close by?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi@ I got hp dv6755ee laptop
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i got 755
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @  i got linksys  wireless router
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: and who owns that file?
<Tybear241083> anyone able to shed some light? I have NVIDIA 7050/nforce 610i with intel core2 duo
<remoteCTRL> outbackwifi: don't you ever sleep man?
<Fargh> is there a way to keep more history when using 'screen' ?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: root
<Flannel> Fargh: more history?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Eureka!!! There's the problem
<Fargh> yes so i can scroll back
<outbackwifi> remoteCTRL: :O
<Flannel> Fargh: What do you mean?  in bash?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @ please help me out
<Fargh> yes
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: so...
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: hang on, im figuring out
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @ okey
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: sudo chown $USERNAME:$USERNAME <kaffeine>
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: I mean, that executable
<Flannel> Fargh: You want a single command's output or what?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: what do you mean by $USERNAME:$USERNAME?? write it like this?
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: was the wireless card working with any other OS?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Yes, exactly like that
<Fargh> im running in screen simple sh scripts.  they generate a lot of output
<Fargh> if I detach and reattach, I can only see last 40 lines of output
<outbackwifi> Fargh: pipe them to less
<bobertdos> Geez, weird things going on tonight with permissions and ownership......
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi :  yes I am its  working perfectly on  windows vista
<n00bier> i wish my dell mini 9 could boot from SD card
<salamandyr> anyone using 64-bit HH and having a working usb wireless dongle?
<n00bier> then i wouldve put in ubuntu right now
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi : yes its working perfectly on windows vista
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: i did that
<remoteCTRL> bobertdos: and with mounting disks
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: ok
<Fargh> then they wont be visible anymore at all in the screen, but I have to tail the log file ?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi : I m useing dual  boot
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Okay, see if you can open Kaffeine now
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: negative!
<bobertdos> ......
<Theaxiom> whatsup people, I am screwed, when I try to login I get a box that tells me my session lasted less than 10 seconds blah blah, and permission denied to my home directory, what do I do??!!!
<Tybear241083> Is a lack of options for screen resolution an indication that graphics drivers have to be installed
<Tybear241083> ??
<[timux]> Tybear241083: you probably need to activate proprietary drivers
<grendal_prime> lgrrrrrrrrrr none of this is working...beotch.
<jaspion> hay guyz!
<bobertdos> Flannel: I don't suppose you could think of a quick way to check ownership on all of kaffeine's relevant files, could you? :p
<Flannel> grendal_prime: Please watch your language.
<Tybear241083> I thought so but I downloaded the drivers and tried to install and all I get is can't install or nothing
<Flannel> bobertdos: um, besides ls?
<jaspion> since thursday im using linux, and i wouldnt like to come back to xp....
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: can you pastebin the output of this --> dmesg | grep iwl3945
<jaspion> linux > xp
<jaspion> maybe linux > all
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Try logging in to "safe gnome" under sessions on gdm
<scuser> hi all,how can I install sasl support with ldap?
<[timux]> Tybear241083: check under system -> administration -> hardware drivers, you should be able to just check off the drivers.
<en1gma> i added the mediubuntu repos and tried to install adobe reader and it wont install
<en1gma> is this normal
<Theaxiom> Flannel: What do I need to do to fix permissions on my home folder? I tried chown travis:travis -R /home/travis
<Theaxiom> Flannel: And that still did not fix it.
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: look what i get when i open kaffeine using terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54150/
<Tybear241083> [timux] is there something that I would likely need to configure to run the nvidia linux drivers?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: You'd have to use sudo for that.
<n00bier> if i install ubuntu from a usb stick.. can i install it TO the same usb stick? :o
<outbackwifi> en1gma: if you need adobe reader, download it from their site and install (the deb, not the rpm)
<Tybear241083> yeah I tried that but it doesn't work
<en1gma> oh ok
<outbackwifi> n00bier: like harakiri ?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I already did that from root command prompt which I booted to from Grub.
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: okay, so I'm thinking that somehow the ownership on Kaffeine's entire file structure is root. You might have to track down the relevant directories and check them all. A painfully tedious undertaiking, but I can't think of anything better.
<n00bier> ?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I can't login failsafe either
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Who said anything about it being a permissions issue anyway?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Create a new user, try and log in, does it work?
<[timux]> Tybear241083: try googling for whatever graphics card you have and see if anyone else had similar problems?
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: chown -R user. kaffeine
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: that will recurse
<Theaxiom> Flannel: How do I create a new user?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi @  here is the link  http://paste.ubuntu.com/54151/
<Flannel> Theaxiom: adduser username
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: write it like this?? with user. kaffeine?
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: yes
<jack333f> how do you encode ogg vorbis format from /dev/dsp?
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: if the username is 'user' :)
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: my user name is rockyrock
<outbackwifi> jack333f: oggenc should help
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: then replace user with rockyrock
<Tybear241083> anyone else know anything about NVIDIA 7050/nforce 610i driver installation?
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi :  ????
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i did that
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i'll try
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Yes I was able to login to the new user just fine
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: negative! Didn't open!
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi : please reply fast  i have to go somewhere
 * bobertdos beats head on desk
<_haywire_> cya New2ubuntu808
<New2ubuntu808> cya new2ubuntu808
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Alright, so, its something in your profile causing you to not be able to log in, but *not* something in your startup.  I'd start by moving all of your gnome specific dotfiles (rename them.  We're removing them from use, but keeping them around to put back later).
 * Cool-Nick wants to kill him self
<jmod> Yeah that's why I'm hear can't get it to work right on my hp pavilion dv9230us it has a GeForce Go 7600
<outbackwifi> New2ubuntu808: i suggest you go somewhere and come back when you have the time and the patience
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi : I am going  somwhere  , my laptop is  switch on .  when i will be back i will   check your reply . please  solve my problem
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Okay so how do I change this new account to an administrator?
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: now tell me what it is that you are trying to achieve
<Flannel> Theaxiom: adduser username admin
<New2ubuntu808> outbackwifi :  okey i will come back in 30 min  please dont go anywhere i need your help
<Flannel> Theaxiom: that'll add it to the admin group, which is what gives it admin rights.
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Well, we do not condone that. I'm just trying to figure out how this would happen.
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: Were you ever able to open it normally at all?
<Cool-Nick> bobertdos: no i couldn't open it since i install it!
<Cool-Nick> *installed
<geremy> this is going to sound stupid- I seem to have managed to set my permissions in such a way as to have locked myself out of my home directory. any advice?
<Flannel> geremy: Fix them!
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i'm trying to open kaffeine normally. It opens just in terminal with sudo
<Flannel> geremy: If you don't have another user with admin rights, choose the "recovery console" at the GRUB menu, that'll allow you to do so.
<geremy> flannel: yeah, well, that's the problem- I though I knew permissions pretty well, but everything I try seems to fail.
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: what happens when you try to open it in terminal as the user rockyrock?
<geremy> Flannel: I have admin rights, it just doesn't work anyway
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: That's another thing. Graphical programs should never never be opened with sudo, especially in a weird situation like this. Use gksudo
<geremy> Flannel: as root, I can cd in, but seemingly no matter what I try, I can't set the permissions to get in as my normal user
<Flannel> Cool-Nick: or kdesu, if on KDE
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54153/
<newprog> hi
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: chown -R rockyrock. .kde
<newprog> assalamu'alaikum
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: chown -R rockyrock. .ICEauthority
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: inside your home folder
<en1gma> what is the mozilla adobe reader plugin
<outbackwifi> en1gma: when you install acrobat reader it will also install the plugin
<geremy> flannel: any ideas?
<en1gma> i installed the acrobat reader (the .deb) version
<en1gma> will it still install it
<Flannel> geremy: Can you give us the current permissions/etc?
<outbackwifi> en1gma: yes
<en1gma> ok cool
<en1gma> it didnt create a menu item for acrobat though
<geremy> flannel: ~ is dr--r--rw
<outbackwifi> en1gma: check in office
<en1gma> damn make a liar out of me :)
<geremy> flannel: I've set it all  the way up to 777 with no effect
<jmod> I need some help with Nvidia set up any takers?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Try to login after moving those files?
<Flannel> geremy: Is it mounted read only?
<fenerli7> jmod: shoot
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Yep
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: any joy?
<fenerli7> jmod: you may be better off in #nvidia though
<Naomarik> how do I start compiz/emerald by default?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Didn't work
<Asuka> good Morning
<newprog> hey
<_haywire_> what's good about it?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: If it works, you know its one of those, move them back one-by-one, etc, find the offending file.  If its not, you know you didn't find it, so its somewhere else.
<geremy> flannel: I have no idea how that could be, I'm able to touch, etc as root
<Asuka> Guten Morgen
<fenerli7> Naomarik: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > normal
<newprog> i can't booting to login ubuntu 8
<fenerli7> that change should be persistent
<Flannel> geremy: Alright.  And what command are you using to chmod them?
<fenerli7> newprog: come again?
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: wait plz
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿does anyone know why apps suddenly use the GTK1 theme?
<newprog> the screen is blank when i login
<fenerli7> synaptic and text editor
<geremy> flannel: to chmod which? I've been doing a lot of chmodding
<fenerli7> newprog: forgot solution but "ubuntu blank screen after login" in google finds plenty of stuff IIRC
<fenerli7> (without the quotes)
<Naomarik> fenerli7: that will make emerald the default window theme upon loading?
<Naomarik> or windows decorator i should say
<fenerli7> emerald is done separately
<Naomarik> how is it done
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: rockyrock@rockyrock-desktop:~$ chown -R rockyrock. .ICEauthority
<Cool-Nick> chown: changing ownership of `.ICEauthority': Operation not permitted
<newprog> no i don't login
<newprog> before login
<Flannel> geremy: chmod 755 -R /home/username
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: go to system > prefs> adv desktop effects > options > command > change it to "emerald --replace"
<fenerli7> (without the quotes)
<safeman> hi
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: sudo before both
<Flannel> Cool-Nick, outbackwifi: just delete that file.
<newprog> screen to input username and password blank
<geremy> flannel: yeah, did that a few times
<geremy> flannel: just did it again, no effect
<jmod> well last time i tried to update the driver I get this screen that all jumbeled and I have to revert it back to the default driver to get it back
<geremy> flannel: cd errors out, permission denied
<Naomarik> hmm there's no adv desktop effects under preferences on my end
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i did that, i'll try to open kaffeine
<fenerli7> Naomarik: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> geremy: Did it give you errors? Can you pastebin the output of this?  ls -l /home && sudo chmod -R 755 /home/username && ls -l /home
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: heheheh it works!
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik:  ubuntu doesn't include that for some stupid reason
<geremy> yeah give me a second
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: yw
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I fixed it by opening a nautilus window as root, and then going to the home directory, right clicking on my home directory, and changing the permissions to full, and apply to enclosing files and voila
<Cool-Nick> coooool
<Naomarik> fenerli7: I have ccsm ;)
<fenerli7> ok then, open that up
<fenerli7> it's the same thing
<scuser> hi all,how can I install sasl support with ldap?
<Theaxiom> Flannel: For some reason my user had no access to my own home directory although I was the owner
<safeman> I tried a three boot config winxp ubuntu and winxp ultimate
<Naomarik> it's open, not seeing any of the steps you listed in here
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: the option is in "window decorations"
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i have another problem now. My card reader sometimes works and sometimes not! Any ideas?
<safeman> but le third won't boot
<geremy> flannel: the output is pretty minimal, but quite disturbing in its own way, actually
<Naomarik> oh n/m i see it
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks for shoving me in the right direction :)
<Flannel> geremy: It ought to be minimal, just a few lines.
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: thats prolly got to do with the cards themselves
<bobertdos> outbackwifi: So what was it? Changing ownership of xauthority?
<geremy> flannel: should those few lines consist almost entirely of permission denieds and question marks?
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿does anyone know why some apps suddenly start using the GTK1 theme?
<outbackwifi> bobertdos: and .kde
<Flannel> geremy: Er,
<bobertdos> outbackwifi: geez
<Flannel> geremy: Pastebin the output
<outbackwifi> !repeat | fenerli7
<ubottu> fenerli7: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Naomarik> fenerli7: seems that option had already been set like that
<bobertdos> outbackwifi: Wow, how would those have gotten screwed up??
<outbackwifi> bobertdos: can't say unless he sudo'ed himself to death
<pvl1> fenerli7, bc they are coded with gtk1
<fenerli7> pvl1: no, they just changed all of a sudden. synaptic is an example
<jmod> join/ #nvidia
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: i have another problem :) My external hard doesn't work. I got a message when i plug it
<pvl1> fenerli7, do u still have gtk2 installed?
<fenerli7> yes, all other apps are using it
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: you havent thanked me yet for the first one
<bobertdos> outbackwifi: Well he probably was, because he said he had been constantly using sudo to open Kaffeine, so I'm assuming he was doing that with other things too.
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿pvl1: I think I got it, it seems to happen when I open programs as root
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: hehehe thanks so so so so much, is it okay now?
<Cool-Nick> hehehehe
<geremy> flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1219639
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: yeah ok
<pvl1> fenerli7, oh u mean just synaptic. oh well, it could be in the settings or what not
<geremy> flannel: I had to recreate it, some of the spacing may be off
<fenerli7> ﻿pvl1: some apps, synaptic being an example
<pvl1> fenerli7, only as root tho
<outbackwifi> geremy: looks like your fs is screwed
<Flannel> geremy: What are your permissions on /home itself?  ls -l / | grep home
<Flannel> geremy: Also, these question marks are usually a bad thing.
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿Naomarik: so it is set to emerald --replace? is it not using emerald?
<JDigital> Say, has anyone run an apache webserver?
<geremy> ls -l / | grep home
<geremy> whoops lol
<Cool-Nick> outbackwifi: when i plug any external hard i get a message says: Cant mount volume
<fenerli7> ﻿pvl1: yes, it's only as root, just tried with gedit
<outbackwifi> geremy: can you pastebin dmesg
<Naomarik> aye fenerli7
<Flannel> geremy: or ls -l /  and then just read the perms on the homedi
<JDigital> I'm wondering how you might run two at once using init.d
<Naomarik> fenerli7: I'm guessing i need to load compiz upon boot
<Naomarik> instead of metacity
<Flannel> JDigital: Why do you want to run two at once?
<bobertdos> Cool-Nick: One final comment, I believe your first problem arose because of some overzealous use of sudo. For future reference, remember what Flannel and I said about gksudo and kdesu.
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: can you try running emerald --replace manually, e.g. through alt-F2
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: easy way is to install pmount and make an entry for the hard disk in /etc/pmount.allow
<pvl1> fenerli7, must be the settings for root then. dunno how to fix that. there should be a config file for it
<JDigital> Flannel: Security; run each as its own user.
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: sudo aptt-get install pmount
<geremy> outbackwifi: I'm recreating this, it can't boot into gnome due to permissions on /home
<outbackwifi> Cool-Nick: sudo apt-get install pmount
<Naomarik> fenerli7:  yah it lets me do that
<fenerli7> ﻿pvl1: figured so, I have no idea either, currently looking
<geremy> flannel: its dr--r--rw
<outbackwifi> geremy: what are those ??? marks doing there
<Ayabara> how can I delete all history in my network manager?
<zachera> How do I CHMOD all files AND folders within a foldeR?
<Flannel> JDigital: You might want to ask in #apache if its even doable.
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: you can manage this with fusion-icon
<geremy> outbackwifi: not trying to be rude, but if I knew I wouldn't be asking
<Flannel> zachera: Why do you want to do that?
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: still, there should be no need
<Naomarik> fenerli7: yeah but how do I make compiz automatically boot?
<zachera> Flannel: Because I do?
<JDigital> #apache recommended it to me. They won't tell me how it's done
<geremy> outbackwifi: and here
<safeman> can anynone tell me where i can find some help about triple boot with grub, pliz?
<outbackwifi> geremy: boot into single and fsck that partition
<Flannel> geremy: well, theres some of the issue.  That ought to be 755
<geremy> outbackwifi: I thought I knew something
<JDigital> I'm hoping someone here might have a nidea
<fenerli7> ﻿Naomarik: add fusion-icon to your startup apps
<JDigital> also, an idea
<davidryder> JDigital: what's up?
<fenerli7> ﻿safeman: triple booting what OS's?
<Flannel> geremy: but I agree, fsck first. (shutdown -F -r now)
<geremy> flannel: worked
<Flannel> JDigital: you'd have to give them separate PIDs and stuff.
<outbackwifi> geremy: the 755 worked?
<geremy> flannel: I wonder why i could cd into /home though
<geremy> flannel: yeah
<safeman> winxp ubuntu xp ultimate
<Flannel> geremy: I'd take a timeout now and fsck.  You're not really sure why thats the way it is, and best to be safe.
<JDigital> davidryder: I can run two apaches at once, I think, but I don't know how to configure init.d
<JDigital> er, to make two apaches
<Flannel> JDigital: you'd have to give them separate PIDs and stuff.  Copy the apache one, and modify it a little.
<JDigital> /etc/init.d/apache2 is 172 lines long
 * bobertdos bids all goodnight and drops dead
<JDigital> I don't know what of the init.d to modify or how.
<outbackwifi> JDigital: you dont have to run two apaches; you can run manny vhosts with one
<geremy> flannel: yeah... pretty strange stuff...
<JDigital> outbackwifi: No, I need to run each as its own user, for security.
<Flannel> JDigital: remember, you'll have to make separate apache configuration directories and stuff too, or do some fancy other stuff..  I'm honestly not sure it'd be worth it.
<vocx> Anybody knows why Ubuntu DVD releases are relatively hidden? I mean, if you go to the download page, there is a bunch of mirrors and torrents that carry the CD edition, but not the DVD edition. I found the DVD edition by using google, but not through the main Getubuntu page. I'm just curious to know not really having a problem with it.
<outbackwifi> JDigital: security has got nothing to do with running multiple instances; you can just suid the scripts for that particular user
<davidryder> i'm getting apache now
<JDigital> outbackwifi: mod_php isn't cgi
<JDigital> PHP can run as CGI but it's slow. It's faster with mod_fastcgi but that's unmaintained. It's maintained with mod_fcgid but that's arcane
<geremy> flannel: hmm so, fsck terminating with a core dump, thats bad. backup and start fresh?
<outbackwifi> JDigital: and the point of all this is ...
<JDigital> I would need an Intelligence score of 19 to use suexec
<Flannel> geremy: Uh...  maybe.  Even if you get a good fsck out of this, there's no telling what other issues there are laying in wait for you.  So, I'd say a backup and reinstall will probably be the least time consuming.
<geremy> flannel: alright. thanks a ton for your help
<outbackwifi> JDigital: :o
<JDigital> There are several tutorials online, all of which say that they couldn't get the other tutorials to work
<JDigital> It's black magic
<Bill> Hi how do i make a beep sound on localhost through a ssh connection?
<paul68> I'm running a dual boot and under windows I have a lot of mails in outlook is there a simple way to transfer these to thunderbird using the import function or is this impossible
<outbackwifi> bill: beep
<JDigital> paul68: what I did was switch to gmail :)
<Ayabara> Where is the wireless network profiles stored?
<paul68> Jdigital I have that to but more to filter out junkmails to keep my home email as clean as possible from junk mail
<outbackwifi> Ayabara: right click on network manager, click on 'edit wireless networks'
<JDigital> gmail does a good job of spamfiltering
<dr_willis> bill there is a 'beep'  command that can play all sorts of customizable beeps
<JDigital> and also of keeping your e-mail stored in case the FBI ever needs to investigate you
<dr_willis> !info beep
<ubottu> beep (source: beep): advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-20 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<paul68> I know that it's that email that I use to register to fora ect
<Ayabara> outbackwifi: did that and deleted my network, but still all except mine show up in the list of available networks
<outbackwifi> Ayabara: are you broadcasting SSID?
<fenerli7> ﻿!patience
<Ayabara> outbackwifi: I'm on intrepid, so I really shouldn't get any support in here. Was just wondering how I can delete the history :-)
<paul68> I'm in europe so the chance of investigate me is rather slim :-)
<outbackwifi> Ayabara: #ubuntu+1 please
<outbackwifi> paul68: easier way is to export from outlook and then import these into thunderbird
<Ayabara> outbackwifi: that's what I meant. just figured someone here could tell me what directory the network profiles are stored in so I could delete them
<outbackwifi> Ayabara: hows that possible cos we dont run intrepid
<paul68> or install the english thunderbird under windows and then export these from there to linux?
<outbackwifi> paul68: once its inside thunderbird, just copy the profile folder into linux. (normally in /home/user/.thunderbird)
<scuser> hi all, does anyone know how to fix the error "ldapsearch: not compiled with SASL support" ?
<paul68> ok wil give it a try
<outbackwifi> paul68: in Windoze it is in Documents and Settings, User, Application Data, Thunderbird
<Ayabara> outbackwifi: I thought it could be the same folder thats all. for instance ~/.gnome is in the same place on both 8.04 and 8.10 ;)
<vocx> scuser, dude, seems like you need to get the source and compile the program yourself
<fenerli7> scuser: re-compile it with SASL, or try and avoid the need for it
<paul68> under vista it's different
<d0htem> thx for the help with virtualbox whoever u were
<outbackwifi> paul68: never heard of that :P
<paul68> lucky you :-)
<Sa[i]nT> What's the 8.10 beta like. I'm getting it. Go ahead and jump ahead.
<fenerli7> nice, has a few things I've been waiting far too long for too
<scuser> vocx, fenerli7: I'm using ubuntu 8.04, so I've installed ldap and kerberos from the repository, I didn't needed to use the sources to compile
<Sa[i]nT> I looking at the features, and I'm liking what I'm seeing.
<sachi> ？
<fenerli7> scuser: I know, it was pre-compiled, but if you want that component, you have to compile it yourself
<Chris_Foster> I have ubuntu server running a webserver, and I heard of a way to set it up so I can access it remotely from outside my LAN, without entering my IP address everytime, since it changes. What was this called again?
<fenerli7> ﻿Sa[i]nT: yes, both ubuntu 8.10 and fedora 10 have a lot of nice features
<vocx> scuser, well, according to your warning message, you need to get the sources to compile with SASL support
<Sa[i]nT> The update is huge tho. It's going to kill the ubuntu servers on release day.
<JDigital> Chris_Foster: no-ip?
<outbackwifi> scuser you need to install libsasl2-modules-ldap
<Chris_Foster> JDigital: well, its letters rather than numbers. And the letters dont change.
<fenerli7> ﻿Sa[i]nT: good, it will let them know they need to make it more obvious that the user should choose a suitable server
<Pupeno1> Hello.
<outbackwifi> Chris_Foster: its called dynamic dns
<Pupeno1> How do you launch Gnome Do?
<Chris_Foster> outbackwifi: is that included in the ubuntu server edition?
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: alt-f2, gnome-do
<outbackwifi> Chris_Foster: and the providers are no-ip.com, dyndns.org
<scuser> outbackwifi: I've installed it but still have the same error message
<outbackwifi> Chris_Foster: no its a service
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: best to add gnome-do to your startup applications
<Sa[i]nT> fenerli7: I remember the lag on hardy's release. I can't imagine what this one is going to be like. I'm going ahead and get it and update from there, because it's going to be rediciousl.
<Chris_Foster> outbackwifi: Okay, thanks
<Pupeno1> fenerli7: I don't mean running the program, I'm mean launching the dialog. Gnome Do is already running.
<Sa[i]nT> redicoulous^ or however it's spelled, gahh.
<fenerli7> Pupeno1: start-space by default
<Chris_Foster> outbackwifi: That helped alot :) I was looking for something included in ubuntu :)
<outbackwifi> scuser: can you do a ldd on the ldap binary?
<jim_p> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<fenerli7> ﻿﻿Sa[i]nT: system>admin>software sources>choose best server
<Pupeno1> fenerli7: start?
<sachi> よめる？
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: the "super" key
<outbackwifi> sachi: anglais here
<Sa[i]nT> Funny, the windows key is called "Super".
<Pupeno1> Oh, it's win-space... except I don't have a win-key on my keyboard.
<outbackwifi> Sa[i]nT: should be called the Penguin
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: you can change it
<Pupeno1> fenerli7: do you know how?
<vocx> Sa[i]nT, just remember to tell new users to download using bittorrent if possible. People who upgrade, ... well, I guess they'll be stuck using the Ubuntu servers
<Sa[i]nT> outbackwifi: I wonder why they don't have penguin key'd KB's yet.
<magnetron> outbackwifi, the Super key has existed on many Unices keyboards for decades
<chrisjunkie> xdm help anyone?
<scuser> outbackwifi: yes I did ldd ./ldapsearch, so ?
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: first, end gnome-do through system monitor, then alt-f2, gnome-do, that should open the dialog, then change the preferences
<fenerli7> ﻿chrisjunkie: shoot
<outbackwifi> scuser: pastebin tthe output of that
<vocx> chrisjunkie, please refrain from asking incomplete questions
<Sa[i]nT> vocx: They could always order the CD/DVD and wait for it. I normally do that, delivered from france lol.
<fenerli7> ﻿chrisjunkie: he means "dont ask to ask, just ask :)"
<brylie> I am having trouble with the house computer running at 100% CPU.
<outbackwifi> magnetron: thanks for that bit of trivia
<outbackwifi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<scuser> outbackwifi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54163/, that's it
<brylie> gnome-appearance-properties has two processes which take up about 70% CPU. How can I disable this process?
<chrisjunkie> sorry about that
<chrisjunkie> so yea no go
<outbackwifi> scuser: that says sasl support is available --> libsasl2.so.2 => /usr/lib/libsasl2.so.2 (0x00002af9f9d12000)
<fenerli7> ﻿brylie: right click, end process?
<scientus_> hmm my realtek gigabit isnt working in hardy live
<outbackwifi> scuser: what was the error you got when you ran ldapsearch?
<vocx> Sa[i]nT, but you always make fresh installs? Or you mean you upgrade using the alternate CD?
<brylie> right but will it come back and is there a configuration file I can edit to disable it?
<Pupeno1> fenerli7: I'm sorry, it didn't open any dialog.
<zoddan> any input on inprovement
<zoddan> ?
<zoddan> http://lurix.net/test.html
<zoddan> m
<Sa[i]nT> vocx: Well, upgrade with the CD.
<FloodBot2> zoddan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Olwe> how can i get NTFS support for 8.04
<chrisjunkie> i created an xsession for xdm and it didnt work (matchbox didnt load) and now it is not showing on the xdm session list?
<scuser> outbackwifi: so when I type "ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y GSSAPI" I got the error message "ldapsearch: not compiled with SASL support"
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: oh :(, try open gconf-editor
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: then go to apps/gnome-do/preferences
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: change it to <Alt>space or something
<MythbuntuGuest29> how to control xfce with ati remote wonder?
<vocx> Olwe, it already has, does it not?
<vocx> !ntfs | Olwe
<ubottu> Olwe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<safeman_> anyone how to fix a triple boot with three HDD each with an os ubuntu, xp and xp ultimate. the two first works fine on a dual boot already installed. after install winxp ultimate on the third hdd witch is a 2nd slave. won't boot.
<Pupeno1> fenerli7: thanks!
<outbackwifi> scuser: have you got the libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit and libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal
<scuser> outbackwifi: no, only libsasl2-modules-gssapi-mit, should I install libsasl2-modules-gssapi-heimdal ?
<safeman_> any suggestion please?
<outbackwifi> scuser: you could try that too
<MythbuntuGuest29> google for GAG
<vocx> safeman_, you may try to reinstall grub. There may be various things you could try depending on the configuration you have. Are they SATA or PATA? Which Channel, which one is Master and Slave? You may even replug the Hard drives, Windows first Ubuntu last.
<fenerli7> ﻿Pupeno1: no worries
<scuser> outbackwifi: should I restart the slapd server or reboot the machine after installation ?
<outbackwifi> scuser: restart the slapd server
<outbackwifi> scuser: though that doesnt make sense since  you are trying to run ldapsearch
<Moltov> Hello.
<luke> hi, is there a webcam program for linux to capture video+sound?
<scuser> outbackwifi: the same error, :(
<Moltov> Anyone by chance have any experiance doing OS installs over a network XD
<safeman_> <vocx> two ata and a sata. the two ata one with ubuntu master, the 2nd slave with x altimate. the sata in for win xp home
<vocx> !webcam | luke
<ubottu> luke: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Moltov> This un's making me dissy...
<chrisjunkie> i created an xsession for xdm and it didnt work (matchbox didnt load) and now it is not showing on the xdm session list?
<chrisjunkie> sorry for kdm and now not on the kdm list
<MythbuntuGuest29> how to control xfce with ati remote wonder?
<scuser> outbackwifi: any suggestions ?
<vocx> safeman_, I would always place Windows as Master. Some people say that for some motherboards it only boots that way. Check your motherboard BIOS also if you can give precedence to the SATA or PATA interface.
<outbackwifi> scuser: sorry no
<scuser> outbackwifi: thank you for your time
<outbackwifi> scuser: only other option is to download latest stable source and build it with sasl support
<vocx> scuser, put that message in a search engine or search the forums. Somebody will have a clue.
<scuser> vocx: ok thanks for your care :)
<halycon> Hello everyone I am just wondering if it is possible to integrate the [gmail] folder that shows up when you use IMAP with google mail with the rest of the folders in Evolution
<scuser> vocx: do you have a link to a forum where I could find such answers ?
<safeman_> <vocx> ok i'll try to reilstall grub on the wondows HDD, may this work?
<Aron> I have bought a nvidia 8500GT graphic card,but how can I get it work?
<fenerli7> ﻿Aron: system>admin>hardware drivers
<Aron> using that one,I cannot use compiz
<vocx> safeman_, I didn't quite understand your problem. Since you installed Windows Ultimate last, that means you can only boot this one, but not the other two, correct?
<Aron> only a simple look
<Buyydee> Hey, I started listening to Terry Pratchett audiobooks in mp3. Some are in about 100 files per book, some only 5 files per book. Is there an audio player which can set bookmarks or remembers, where I last was when I closed it?
<vocx> !forum | scuser
<ubottu> scuser: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<MythbuntuGuest01> hello anybody now how to control xfce with ati remote wonder?
<safeman_> <vocx> yes exact that what happened, then I reilstall the grub on the (HD0,0) as before when i boot I got only the first dual boot but no ultimate xp inside.
<Buyydee> Aron: install envy, start it from the main menu under 'system' and install the nvidia proprietary drivers. Then install nvidia-settings and start it with 'sudo nvidia-settings' from the terminal, make all changes, save them to the xorg.conf file by clicking the button there and things should be set up. Also think about having a look at the ubuntu wiki
<vocx> scuser, for example a quick search gives problems similar to yours http://www.mail-archive.com/openldap-software@openldap.org/msg12756.html
<Ganandorf> hi guys i would like to get the compiz fusion what do i do i already have ubuntu restricted extras installed where to i go from there
<fenerli7> ﻿Ganandorf it should already be installed
<fenerli7> Ganandorf: to enable, system > prefs > appearance > visual effects > normal
<Aron> Buyydee: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vocx> safeman_, in that case, you need to run the grub-update program to search all disks for operating systems and create a new menu.lst, shouldn't be that hard, check the man page
<Buyydee> Aron, did you install the driver using envy?
<Aron> yes
<Buyydee> restarted x-server?
<Aron> yes
<Aron> but only installed without do anything else
<vocx> safeman_, it's actually called "update-grub", but you may have the desired effect with "grub-install" also
<Ganandorf> i have it on extra fenerli7
<safeman_> <vocx>, ok i'll try an update thanx
<Ganandorf> but ho wto i get it to do all the stuff i see in youtube
<Daremonai> I just ran memtest86, and I got 27 errors, most of them have err-bits 0000000000 what doese that mean? should i change memory or is it motherboard problem?
<Buyydee> Aron: without anything else means you installed envy, said install and then it should have asked you, if you want it to configure the drivers, did you do that?
<Aron> I use envy ,installed the drivers for nvdia
<Aron> nvidia
<Ganandorf> fenerli7:  so what do i do i have it on extra in visual effects
<fenerli7> ﻿Ganandorf then compiz is already enabled
<vocx> Daremonai, yes, it could be the memory. I've never seen an error like that, so I guess you had bad luck.
<fenerli7> ﻿Ganandorf: go to system>prefs>adv desktop effects to enable all the compiz components
<Ganandorf> so how to i edit it to get the effects i see on youtube
<Buyydee> Aron: at what point did you get the error message you posted?
<vocx> !ccsm | Ganandorf need this probably
<ubottu> Ganandorf need this probably: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<GreedyB> Anyone here use Cisco VPN Client?
<Daremonai> vocx, well am having a weird problem in ubuntu, am just trying to locate it... Ubuntu freezes, and the scroll lock and caps lock keys start flashing, and i can't do anything except a hard shut down (clicking on button for a # of secs)
<Aron> while I attemp to use some visual effects
<Ganandorf> ok cool thanks guys
<Kharnov> Hey, can someone help me out? I'm trying to remove this package, and I keep getting E: spring-mod-xm: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<Buyydee> Aron: you'd help me a lot if you'd be more specific with your answers
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Kharnov: can you try to force reinstall the package?
<vocx> Daremonai, those hard locks that don't seem to be triggered by any software indeed look like hardware bugs. So check your motherboard or memory. I've never had a problem like that myself.
<Buyydee> Aron: did envy aks you to configure the drivers for you?
<Kharnov> ShinobiTeno: It won't let me. I installed it from a third party repo, and I forgot what it was.
<Aron> no
<Daremonai> vocx, alright, thanks
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Kharnov, i guess two variants: 1)remember the repo(google) 2) remove everything manually
<Kharnov> ShinobiTeno: Once I find the repo, what should I do?
<Buyydee> Aron: try 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and restart with ctrl+alt+backspace
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Kharnov add it, and force reinstall the package )
<Aron> OK,I'll do it now
<speener> anyone have problems loading gdesklets?
<vocx> Kharnov, use "dpkg" with its various options and the package name. It may give you information on that package, provided the debian binary was built accordingly.
<Buyydee> GreedyB: I'm supposed to use it for my university, but the one in networkmanager is easier and better integrated and has no problems connecting in my case
<Aron_> I still cannot start any visual effect
<Buyydee> Aron_: did the installation in envy give any problems?
<Aron_> no
<Kharnov> ShinobiTeno: Alright, I actually found the repo now, and force reinstalled it. But if I try to remove the package again, I get the same error.
<Buyydee> Aron_: then try and install nvidia-settings
<vocx> !envy | Buyydee Aron_
<ubottu> Buyydee Aron_: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Aron_> still like this You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Buyydee> vocx: Thank you, but you can't get envy any more from the repos, so I think he has envyng
<GreedyB> Buyydee, which networkmanager?
<Buyydee> GreedyB: The normal one which comes with ubuntu, the two-monitors-icon in your top right corner
<matthew99857> can anyone help me with a new installation of ubuntu plz, i used unetbootin to do the install so i could replace windows xp with ubuntu and not use a cd and im having all kinds of errors on the partitioning part
<cherva> what does "/usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/ :0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7" ?
<Buyydee> GreedyB: you need the packages network-manager-vpnc and vpnc
<Buyydee> GreedyB: then left-click on the monitors and there should be the possibility to install a vpn tunnel
<vocx> matthew99857, you probably have a good reason for not using a CD, but it really is the best way if you want to wipe any other OS. Guess you could plug in a spare CD drive.
<Aron_> while,what should I do then?
<matthew99857> i actually didnt have any blank cds laying around
<Buyydee> Aron_: you did install nvidia-settings?
<Aron_> yes
<Buyydee> Aron_: started it?
<Aron_> yes
<Aron_> it shows this message:You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<matthew99857> do you know how to finish the installation with my problem?
<vocx> matthew99857, well, that's sad. You should buy a couple of CD-RW at least, they come in handy at times like this.
<Buyydee> Aron_: from the xorg.conf you sent me, I see the nvidia drivers are in use and nvidia-settings starts, so the drivers are up and running
<sugi> i want to be able to mount other disc images files from the terminal. like for example:  mdf.  Any idea how?>
<GreedyB> Buyydee, I dont know all this information they gave me a .pcf file but it wont let me import
<Buyydee> GreedyB: installed the packages?
<Aron_> but while I try to change the settings in gnome-appearance-properties,it says that I cannot start visual effects
<vocx> sugi, some of those images maybe simple .iso with a custom header, so there are converter programs to change it to .iso and then mount
<GreedyB> yep I'm in the program but since I dont know all the info and the .pcf file my company gave me has some large hash password.. not sure what to do
<vocx> !iso | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Buyydee> Aron_: I can't see the problem, I'm sorry
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Aron_: do you have graphic acceleration on?
<Aron_> thank you all the same
<matthew99857> ive tried guided using entire disk and guided resizing, also I tried manual and all give me errors at 15% on the installation. could not create file system is the error i get on manual and guided says the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 scsi1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed
<swuboo> Does anyone know why flash is so unstable in Hardy 64?  I usually can only see one flash applet before it refuses to display video anymore.  The only way to recover video is to kill npviewer.bin, but the zombie process sometimes adamantly refuses to go away, even against a last ditch kill -9; I end up having to restart X to get flash back.
<sugi> ﻿i want to be able to mount other disc images files from the terminal. like for example:  mdf.  Any idea how?>
<ikonia> matthew99857: can you explain your disk's to us, your not using raid, it's a straight/flat disk etc etc
<ikonia> sugi: you mount them as iso's in the link vocx gave you
<Aron_> ShinobiTeno:I don't know what's that.
<Buyydee> GreedyB: OK, go to the network manager, then vpn connections, configure vpn. add, then it should say cisco-compatible, you click next. then an interface comes up with many fields. at the bottom, it says 'import configuration', load your .pcf here
<matthew99857> i have a western digital 80gb raid hard drive
<ikonia> matthew99857: there is the problem
<vocx> swuboo, as far as I know, flash in 64 bit equals pain, always, and it's been in that state for a while
<ikonia> matthew99857: are you using software/hardware or fake raid
<GreedyB> Buyydee, I tried :P  it said no information for some reason
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Aron_: open terminal and type "glxinfo | grep -i rendering"
<ikonia> vocx: it's straight forward
<sugi> ikonia: i only have mdf files no iso. i know though how to mount -o loop /iso/image/files
<matthew99857> no, im using the actual raid plug ins to the motherboard, no software is used
<Buyydee> Buyydee: hmm, I suppose you're not free to send it to me, but I'll have a look at my own pcf and see what I can find out about them. brb
<ikonia> matthew99857: thats called "fake raid"
<sugi> ikonia: i would prefer not to convert them
<ikonia> matthew99857: that is a terrible raid solution and %99.9 certain that is your problem
<sugi> but thanks anyways vocx
<swuboo> vocx:  Yeah, it has been that way for a while.  I was just hoping it might be getting better, or some decent workarounds have been found.
<matthew99857> how would i fix it?
<ikonia> sugi: what does "file" against them show
<ikonia> matthew99857: don't use fake raid
<Aron_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Aron_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Aron_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Aron_> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Aron_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot2> Aron_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthew99857> i didnt even know i wuz using fake raid, i dont know how to change it
<ikonia> matthew99857: stop using raid
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Aron_: please type this: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<matthew99857> so i can only install ubuntu with an ide hard drive?
<Aron_> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)
<sugi> ikonia: i am not too sure what you are asking, but i need to mount mdf files preferly from the terminal but i guess. if i have to do i can do it from a gui front
<ikonia> matthew99857: no, but your using fake raid (onboard raid) and that is a terrible technology
<ikonia> sugi: I'm asking you to run "file" against the mdf files
<ShinobiTeno> Aron_: please open synaptic package manager
<vocx> sugi, as ikonia says, do this "file my_file.mdf"
<matthew99857> so do i need additional hardware to fix it?
<Aron_> OK
<ikonia> matthew99857: no you need to stop using raid
<vocx> matthew99857, can't you disable the raid from the BIOS? Check your motherboard manual.
<ikonia> matthew99857: just use the disk as an individual disk
<scientus_> ummmmmm, hardy live just dumped me into intraramfs
<Aron_> It opens
<sugi> ikonia: vocxi: oh i am sorry. i misunderstood you. thank i will try it now
<matthew99857> hmm ill check the motherboard book and in the bios to see if i can try that, ill be back if it still doesnt work, thanks
<ShinobiTeno> Aron_: please add "nvidia-glx-new" package and all dependencies
<ShinobiTeno> Aron_: you can also add "nvidia-settings"
<Aron_> it says this would remove nvidia-glx-new-envy and nvidia-glx-new-dev-envy
<ShinobiTeno> yes, confirm.
<Aron_> I have nvidia-settings now.
<vocx> ikonia, you need to word better your answers, seems like nobody in getting you today.
<lakitu> ubuntu can use ext3, right?
<Aron_> should I continue?
<ShinobiTeno> Aron_: confirm it. yes.
<sugi> ikonia: vocx: ISO 9660 cd-rom filesystem data udf filesystem data (unknown version, id 'nsr01')
<Aboikoni> yes Lakitu
<lakitu> ok, thanks
<ikonia> sugi: looks like that should work as a loop back file system
<Aron_> I have pressed the button 'Apply'
<methods> i have my cdrom burned to an iso and extracted as a directory.... can i add the cdrom copy to my sources list ???
<scientus_> hardy live just dumped me into intraramfs
<ShinobiTeno> Aron_: k, wait.
<scientus_> how do i prevent that?
<sugi> ikonia: -mount -o loop but instead of .iso .mdf? or the .mds file?
<ikonia> sugi: try it, linux see's it as a "image" so it may work
<vocx> scientus_, that's most probably a bug. So you may check lauchpad or the forums for similar errors. It may be an error that was corrected in the newer version Intrepid Ibex, though.
<swuboo> I think I've had success mounting mdf/mds files as a loopback device, but it could be my memory playing tricks.
<sugi> wow it worked
<swuboo> That's the Alcohol 120% file format, correct?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sugi: either use "acetoneISO" to mount MDF, or use "iat" to convert it to ISO.
<sugi> ikonia: vocx: wow it worked, i feel retard for nto trying before asking.  thanks
<vocx> swuboo, sugi where exactly you get those files from?
<Aron_> ShinobiTeno:OK,finnished
<sugi> swuboo: yea, for some reason.  some tiems when i back up it won't let me do it into a iso file. only mdf.  it kinda makes me mad
<scientus_> seach how vocx, by controler card, motherboard???
<vocx> sugi, you are retarded... nah, just kidding.
<Aron_> and then?
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Aron_: ok. now please save all important work and do a reboot.
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿Aron_: ill wait here.
<scientus_> it worked when i had no harddrives plugged in vocx, i have 4 plugged in now, 3 IDE, 1 SATA
<swuboo> vocx: They're produced by a Windows burning/emulation program called Alcohol 120%.  They're pretty common.
<Aron_> OK,I 'll do it right now.
<sugi> ShinobiTeno: i hate acetoneISO, but it's a nice GUI program.  but I prefer the terminal myself. and i have had that application freeze up one me more then once
<Buyydee1> GreedyB: does importing the pcf file import any information or just all but the password?
<hechu> hello, my PC installed 8.10 beta, not can not startup X environment, is there any help ? I use ATI 780G intergraded motherboard.
<scientus_> convert them thouygh, all images can be converted to iso
<swuboo> sugi:  There are utilities out there for converting mds/mdf files into iso.
<scientus_> and iso is allmost allways better
<sugi> vocx: alcohol 120%
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sugi: i use "iat" to convert. Its multiformat converter...
<scientus_> maybe iso.7z if u need it
<vocx> scientus_, yes, developers are very interested in problems like that, specially when the Live CD fails to boot. File a bug, since 8.04 has long term support, they would like to improve that.
<GreedyB> Buyydee, nothing :(
<Buyydee1> GreedyB: I suppose you've opened it with a text editor?
<delaurosa> hello
<GreedyB> yeah its got the crazy group pw
<ShinobiTeno> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hechu> hello, my PC installed 8.10 beta, now it can not show login screen (seems X is startup, but monitor is black), is there any help ? I use ATI 780G intergraded motherboard.
<sugi> ShinobiTeno: maybe i will look into it. i hate convert them. i had already lost my warhamer 40k cds because of bullcrap converting
<hosstest> Jim_p:  You alive!!!
<ikonia> hechu: join #ubuntu+1 for 8.10 support
<Buyydee1> GreedyB: You should be able to read out all information you need from the file, apart from the password. The password can be decrypted here: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sugi: sh!t happenz, dude..
<ikonia> ShinobiTeno: that language shouldn't happen again please.
<hechu> ikonia: thank you.
<uwe> hi
<hechu> join #ubuntu+1
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿ikonia: that was zen.
<swuboo> sugi:  Just make a backup before you run the converter, assuming you can spare the hard drive space.
<ikonia> ShinobiTeno: no - that was bad language, - please don't do it again
<sugi> ShinobiTeno: your telling me. i am quite unplease about it too
<Dragan91> hello
<Dragan91> guys i really need help i messed up my PC
<sugi> swuboo: i deleted the original thinking the convert *cough* acetoneISO *cough* would actually do the job corrently
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sugi: i mean, you expect this things to happen)
<ShinobiTeno> ﻿sugi: you should.
<havocstorm> hey guys
<havocstorm> does anyone know if the rhythmbox supports ipod sync now?
<sugi> ShinobiTeno: i know.  i know
<Sa[i]nT> Amarok supports ipod now does'nt it?
<Buyydee1> So does banshee
<ompaul> havocstorm, why not ask in #rockbox
<Dragan91> Can someone help me i resized my partition formated space as ext3 installed linux on it, then i logged into windowsxp and deleted Ubuntu partition and now my windows wont boot and grub is showin error 22 how can i fix this please help!
<GreedyB> Buyydee, the network icon isnt suppose to disappear is it? lol
<ompaul> havocstorm, misread your question ;-)  sorry
<sugi> HOLY SH!T, the witcher is 8-12 gbs.  oh man o.0
<havocstorm> ompaul, there isn't a version of rockbox that supports my ipod :(
<ompaul> !language | sugi please don't
<ubottu> sugi please don't: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<starn> anybody know how to do some thing like this in windows it is ipconfig.. what is the command for ubuntu?
<ompaul> havocstorm, you need an iaudio or a pod that does ;-)
<swuboo> starn:  Try ifconfig.
<sugi> sorry
<Dragan91> CAN someone help me with grub??
<sugi> >.> i tried to get around it
<vocx> Dragan91, resintall grub, or use the Win XP CD to reinstall the original Windows boot loader
<Dragan91> my XP wont boot i want to uninstall grub
<starn> swuboo: ty
<|MUSE|> Could someone help me? I had samba running on my pc, then I updated and it seems to not be working at all. Do I have to redo some setting or something?
<ompaul> !grub | Dragan91 read this carefully, it is the community instruction on grub
<ubottu> Dragan91 read this carefully, it is the community instruction on grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sugi> i guess there is not enough gamers here to share my woos
<Dragan91> vocx can i uninstal Grub from ubuntu live cd?
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: Plenty of Gamers, just not witcher fans?
<starn> swuboo: what is the dif from inet6 addr and Bcast?
<Buyydee1> GreedyB: Still alive?
<Buyydee1> lol that was timing :)
<vocx> Dragan91, you cannot exactly uninstall grub, because its first stage usually goes to the Master Boot Record of a hard drive, but you can overwrite it with another boot loader, in this case windows'
<swuboo> starn: IPv6 is the new (eventual) protocol.  Broadcast addresses are for sending a packet to an entire subnet.  I doubt either matters very much for your purposes.
<ompaul> starn, they are apples and oranges, broadcast is the address at the end of the range of IPs you are attached to, network is before them and you will be in the middle somewhere, IPv6 is not IPv4
<Dragan91> so i need to run windows recovery console and write new MBR?
<vocx> sugi, go to ubuntu-offtopic or ubuntu-cafe or ubuntuforums, plenty of offtopic discussion channels
<vocx> Dragan91, yes.
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: i am not a fan yet.  i haven't tried it :p
<bullgard4> What is the function of the driver /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/drivers/char/hvc_console.c?
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: I've heard more bad than good. But ya never know.
<starn> swuboo: ompaul: oh. well i was port forwarding. and neeeded to know my Exact adress which i am assuming it is inet
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: i just keep hearing about it
<vocx> bullgard4, what? Read the manual? This is usually not the place to discuss kernel hacking.
<Buyydee1> GreedyB: is it working?
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: Wanna try something interesting, try SPORE
<swuboo> starn: You would be correct.
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: already installed it and beaten it :p
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: LoL.
<bullgard4> vocx: Your message is not helpful.
<starn> swuboo: heh i just noticed it is the same adress as windows. anyways ty mates
<ompaul> bullgard4, perhaps this would be a better place to find such info or the kernel newbies list http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/6/3/139
<indos12> #ubuntu
<Buyydee1> guys, seriously: #ubuntu-offtopic
<swuboo> starn:  Sure.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: great game though. even though everyone keeps shooting it down.  it makes me a bit mad
<Sa[i]nT> Is there a commandline youtube downloader?
<ikonia> bullgard4: please pelase stop asking generic linux questions in this channel
<ikonia> bullgard4: you have been asked at least 10 times before
<ikonia> bullgard4: please please - stop
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: maybe you can help me out.  what's the default location for install application within self compiled wine?
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: The Program Files folder?
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: shhh
<|MUSE|> I had samba running on my pc, then I updated and it is not working. What do I have to do to get it working again?
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: i just found it >.>
<Sa[i]nT> sugi: Dang, I'm good then.
<Cheeky> ]can please any please help me with my web cam problem?
<Cheeky> please?
<ompaul> !webcam | Cheeky this is a community help page on the self same subject
<ubottu> Cheeky this is a community help page on the self same subject: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sa[i]nT> Linux + Webcam = 0
<Sa[i]nT> lol.
<Cheeky> no
<vocx> Cheeky, you need to ask a real question first, then people may try to answer you.
<Cheeky> iam justy soo dones
<Cheeky> wil it i have com here asked the dam question soo many times
<Cheeky> it insane
<Cheeky> i dunno
<Cheeky> iam  just lost it
<ompaul> Sa[i]nT, you may not have noticed the hint not to be offtopic - this is a simple instruction don't be offtopic
<Sa[i]nT> ompaul: I know I know. No human activities. Machine mode!
<sugi> Sa[i]nT: hahahaha
<Cheeky> why can linux be free ..
<Cheeky> just let it work
<swuboo> Does anyone have any insight into asound producing only extremely faint output?  Onboard nVidia sound and PulseAudio.
<markus> hi everyone - i uses ubuntu 8.4.0 hardy / when trying to execute itunes via wine, itunes.exe turns into a zombie. can't launch itunes. any clues? (i am a linux newbie)
<vocx> markus, I don't know if itunes work with wine, you should check out the wine application database first, in winehq.org or some page like that.
<xdspro> my tip, although it may not be so helpful to you, is to not use itunes under wine - there are plenty of capable audio players that are native to linux, such as amarok, which are fantastic
<Silv3r_Blad3> markus: out of curiosity why you using itunes?
<markus> but what about my ipod?
<xdspro> most audio jukboxes for linux will take care of your ipod
<xdspro> what gen ipod is it?
<Silv3r_Blad3> markus: rhythmbox is compatible with ipod and there are other linux players that can do the job also
<swuboo> This flash instability is absolutely obnoxious.  I hate having to restart X any time I finish an episode on hulu.  Has anyone had any luck with the release candidate in 64?  It it worth trying?
<markus> ipod nano (1st version)
<markus> will rhythmbox let me do the podcast stuff also?
<vocx> markus, you should understand that you may not emulate every single windows application, there may be plenty of alternatives as free software.
<scientus_> what are the advantages of 8,10?
<xdspro> you should be well taken care of by the ipod lolugins for rhythmbox
<xdspro> *plugins
<swuboo> scientus_: #ubuntu+1 is probably the place for that question.
<ompaul> scientus_, ask in #ubuntu+1
<scientus_> can i use just 8.10 kernel with 8.04? there is a kernel thing i need for my keyboard
<xdspro> there's really no advantages to run it as your main OS at this stage, it's still in beta
<ompaul> scientus_, bad idea
<scientus_> i dont wat to reconpile for 1 diff
<scientus_> and have to find that diff
<vocx> scientus_, you can compile only the updated module, no need to recompile the whole kernel most of the times
<Cheeky> can anyone tell me how i can install my logicet web cam on ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Cheeky: it's normally done on it's own
<scientus_> it kerboard i thought that was core kernel stuff
<ikonia> the logitech cameras are reasonably well supported
<ompaul> Cheeky, I gave you the docs, did you not read them?
<scientus_> its the mapping is all funny on apple keyboards
<Cheeky> ompaul: i didnt see them?
<ompaul> !webcam | Cheeky this is a community help page on the self same subject
<ubottu> Cheeky this is a community help page on the self same subject: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<paul68> I've a little problem I enabled the restricted drivers for ati but now I can't launch ubuntu anymore how do I disable this through the terminal
<vocx> scientus_, everything in the kernel is composed of modules, so probably you can compile the kb module or whatever it is called.
<scientus_> ah ok
<ompaul> paul68, question, what tool did you use to install the restricted drivers
<sugi> man, i love compiling.  i wish i knew more about it, but then again. i would probably trade over to another distro if i did that.  maybe it's good for ubutnu? i don't know
<|MUSE|> Please could someone help me.
<xdspro> What's your problem
<vocx> |MUSE|, you need to ask your question firs! Saying "please please" is no helpful!
<|MUSE|> I update samba now it does not work.
<ompaul> |MUSE|, you most likely over wrote your configs you'll have to do samba config again
<paul68> ompaul: don't remember I just wanted to start it up in order to enable the compiz and I had to reboot then ubuntu hangs
<ompaul> !samba | |MUSE|
<ubottu> |MUSE|: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<|MUSE|> I did ask my question, twice
<paul68> is there a way to disable the restricted driver fron ati
<markus> ok got rhythmbox - one more question: is there a chance to import the list of podcasts i subscribed to in itunes?
<vocx> |MUSE|, but you need to repeat the question once every five minutes or so, you know. Also you may try giving more information or phrasing the question better each time, you know.
<ompaul> paul68, then we don't know what you did, so we can't help you, suggest one thing only, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose the "generic" ati in therte
<Tybear241083> anyone know anything about getting different sreen resolutions through x server. I am stuck with 640x 480 or something like that...... it really sucks
<ompaul> !resolution | Tybear241083
<ubottu> Tybear241083: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|MUSE|> ﻿vocx: ok will do next time.
<piyush> i tried sudo synaptic >>it says host unresolvable
<Cheeky> Bus 005 Device 009: ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc.
<scuser> Hi all, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<swuboo> Tybear: Google xorg.conf, if you're comfortable with editing a config file.
<scientus_> where do i do my kernel research?
<vocx> paul68, I guess you could manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from the terminal, but don't know if that's the proper way to do it when you use restricted drivers
<scientus_> looking for a diff
<kk_ubuntu> hello all, I have a strange problem.  the popup menu key (context menu ) key between the right ctrl and alt key does not work in ubuntu on my ibm lenovo r 60 thinkpad
<vocx> !xconfig | paul68, also
<ubottu> paul68, also: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<|MUSE|> ﻿ompaul: is there a utility to edit samba or do I have to manually edit the config file?
<ompaul> |MUSE|, how did you do it before?
<Cheeky> cany any onehelp me with the installation of this programBus 005 Device 009: ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc.
<Cheeky> thats wat i need to install in ubuntu can anyonehelp me?
<|MUSE|> I just install ubuntu and it worked.
<|MUSE|> When I installed it install samba.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: i am a bit of a noob to mess around there. is it easy though? is it anything that a hard reset or a reverse process couldn't fix??
<ompaul> |MUSE|, that does not make sense, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html  read that
<crashflow> can I use openoffice 3 in ubuntu 8.10 without too much hassle?
<ompaul> !webcam | Cheeky read this
<ubottu> Cheeky read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mandark> hey i m not able 2 increase the volume...i try to move the volume slide bar, though it moves but it does not remain there when i check it again
<vocx> |MUSE|, I don't use samba but try "aptitude search samba" there is a bunch of programs there, they may help you.
<|MUSE|> ok
<kk_ubuntu> i also can't get the think vantage button to work
<swuboo> Tybear: It's not particularly hard.  You basically just need to go into the file and add the desired resolutions to the section for your display.  There are plenty of tutorials online.  As for whether a hard reset will fix your problem, just resetting X will probably do as much as a hard reset would.  If you haven't tried it, that's probably a good first step.
<kk_ubuntu> i use an ibm lenovo r60
<Cheeky> err
<piyush> i was trying to configure LAN...so i changes IP settings now ﻿i when i try sudo synaptic >>it says host unresolvable
<kk_ubuntu> piyush: do u also have proxy etc?
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu:nope
<vocx> Cheeky, now that you know the exact model of that logitech cam, search the forums with that ID number 046d:08c1, maybe somebody know how to get it work.
<Cheeky> when i do this lsusb  i get this : Bus 005 Device 009: ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc.  and when i google this.. i get pages in different languages could any please please help me?
<kk_ubuntu> piyush: r u running on dhcp or do u have any static ip?
<nnull> if i wanted to list all free books on synatpic eg diveintopython, can i just type "books" and it will list them all or? :D
<mandark> hey i m not able 2 increase the volume...i try to move the volume slide bar, though it moves but it does not remain there when i check it again
<piyush> kk_ubuntu: i had changed it to static Ip but now it is in roaming mode
<Tybear241083> swuboo: much appreciated
<kk_ubuntu> piyush: is it just the synaptec which is not working or the entire internet
<Pavlz> i got with ubuntu these problems:
<Pavlz> apt-get update
<Cheeky> i even installed uvc
<Cheeky> could any one please help ?
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: no i use internet thr` Dialup so i cant say anything about it ..
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  try running firefox and go to any website
<vocx> Cheeky, search for a program called "luvcview" I don't think it's in the repos, but you need to compile it yourself. It's a small utility to test your cam. I think I got it from the logitech page. I got a logitech cam to work with it, but haven't used it anymore since it's not mine.
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  that will make sure if internet is working or not
<techsupport> HI. i'm having problems with samba, trying to become a member of a windows domain, all my configs and error is listed here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938144
<paul68> ompaul this worked thanks are there any drivers for a radeon HD3870 and vga Radeon HD3850 available for ubuntu 64 bit
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  some times it is only the problem with synaptec
<ompaul> paul68, no idea, don't do 64 bit and don't have those cards
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: naaa i mean internet is working fine
<ompaul> paul68, given your experience perhaps not as yet
<vocx> Cheeky, don't add useless comments like "can anyone help me please" it's just noise. Instead write a good paragraph describing your problem, and what you've tried already. Learn the proper irc etiquette.
<kk_ubuntu> ic
<Pavlz> Err: http://http.us.debian.org stable/libc6 Packages
<kk_ubuntu> r u using an internal modem?
<mandark> hey i m not able 2 increase the volume...i try to move the volume slide bar, though it moves but it does not remain there when i check it again
<jeeves__> why am I getting a connection refused when I try to connect to my server through VNC?
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  internal modems may not work
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu:but i donno if there is another application which is facing same problem likelike synaptic
<scuser> Hi all, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<ompaul> Pavlz, you can't mix ubuntu and debian, if it is a debian question ask in #debian
<thirdy> I need to program some some simple program in C, the last IDE I used was devc++, what's the equivalent in Ubuntu? Just standard C, fast IDE
<Pavlz> 404 Not Found [IP: 64.50.236.52.80]
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  if u r not connecting then try to chek if u have some dns addresses in the list because some times that could be the problem
<bazhang> Cheeky, is that logitech quickcam fusion
<kk_ubuntu> and when u had set the static ip, it is possible you had also set some proxy as the system proxy
<Sa[i]nT> thirdy: Tried Anjuta?
<Cheeky> vocx: i have asked in ubuntu forums aswell and have acheived no answer and this being something i have been asking for aoucple of days .
<ompaul> thirdy, lots of them - gedit, emacs, and many many more place around a while and see
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, thinkvantage button is to get into bios
<Cheeky> all i amd asking is justy get my web camworking ,,,, thats it ..
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: k
<bazhang> Cheeky, please answer my question then
<Pavlz> Err http://ft.de.debian.org unstable Release.gpg
<bazhang> Cheeky, pay attention and respond please.
<Cheeky> bazhang: all i can seefromthe cam is logitic 1.3mega pixel
<ompaul> Pavlz, for the last time this is not #debian
<vocx> Cheeky, dude, learn to spell. Nobody cares about your problems. If you don't know about something learn about it, there is no other way around. Don't press people into fixing your problem.
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, you need to hit the thinkvantage button very quickly when system first boots.
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang: and what about the context menu kye?
<Cheeky> bazhang: it also says right light technology
<ompaul> Cheeky, you did not read the page I told you about then
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  the popup menu key does not work in ubuntu only
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: ya it has got DNS adresses....
<ompaul> Cheeky, or did you and have you found something wrong with it?
<bazhang> Cheeky, you are not paying attention; many people have tried to help you
<swuboo> thirdy: Gedit's pretty nifty---I don't write C, but it seems to do a decent job of recognizing when it's being fed code and coloring the text appropriately.  Works a charm in LaTeX.
<bazhang> Cheeky, that is quickcam fusion and works fine in ubuntu
<rajec> hey guys I opened file in terminal using vim, what to do to save changes?
<Cheeky> vocx: if you feel that i am pressing you for the answer iam sorry i didnt mean it that way i just dont wan to be accused something that i dont intend on doing thnks dude
<Sa[i]nT> thirdy: You could try geany or JEdit.
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, which one is that? I have the r60 also
<vocx> swuboo, latex coloring is just bad. Maybe I'm missing some color schemes, but actually I prefer Kate, better, and faster strangely in my case than using gedit.
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, the popup menu key that is
<mandark> hey i m not able 2 increase the volume...i try to move the volume slide bar, though it moves but it does not remain there when i check it again
<firestorm> ﻿Hi there. Is there a way to determine how many MB a process has sent?
<ompaul> Cheeky, or did you and have you found something wrong with it?
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  the button between the right ctrl and alt key
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: i m not supposed to delete them na??
<Cheeky> bazhang: it used to work with skype but eversince i installed flash 10 .. it doesnt even detect on skype
<bazhang> Cheeky, check ubuntuforums for quickcam fusion there are loads of fixes there.
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  when u press the key the menu popus up
<swuboo> vocx:  Really?  I've never had an issue with its coloration.  It seems to recognize regular markups in green and environment tags in red.  I've never heard of Kate, though.  Is it a text editor or something heavier?
<vocx> Cheeky, it's not that I'm offended it's that you are basically ignoring every suggestion without giving further info about your problem, or stating what you've tried before.
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, which menu pops up, ie what is in it
<thirdy> swuboo, Sa[i]nT, any real time syntax checker like NetBeans and Eclipse for Java?
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  u will have to remove any system level proxy because ur transactions will try going through that
<Sa[i]nT> thirdy: Anjuta IDE is supposed to be for C I think.
<thirdy> I mean those feature for C programming
<bazhang> Cheeky, then flash 10 is the problem and not ubuntu
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  well, when u press shift f10 the same menus come up like for example equal to right clicking the mouse
<swuboo> thirdy: I've never really felt the need to look past gedit for my text editing needs.
<vocx> swuboo, a text editor? Kate is the KDE Advanced Text Editor, it's basically gedit for the KDE desktop. Try it. You'll be amazed.
<rajec> hey guys I opened file in terminal using vim, what to do to save changes?
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: but i havent configured it to route thr` any proxy!!
<Sa[i]nT> thirdy: I know geany supports syntax for alot of languages.
<Cheeky> bazhang: as i mentiones earlier i came in here and i was refered to install flash 10 when i had flash 9 and it worked fine .. so pleas ..
<swuboo> vocx:  Will do.  Thanks for the tip.
<ompaul> Cheeky, as you have not replied to my civil questions if you mention web cams again I will ban you
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, not sure sorry :)  I just use yakuake or tilda to get the console
<scuser> outbackwifi: Hi, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  for example when I press that button on a menu item in the application, it should give me the same menu like send this icon to desktop
<the_eraser> why is no media player handling subtitles decently? :(((
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  ok, try pressing the key between the right side alt and control and tell me what happens on your laptop
<vocx> the_eraser, vlc, I think does a good job. What kind of disc or movie file?
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, hang on a sec
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  it is supposed to pop up the menu for that item
<kk_ubuntu> ok bazhang
<the_eraser> vocx: but vlc just display something like 5% of the subtitle. yes file.
<Cheeky> ompaul: i mentioned that i upgraded to flash 10 from flash 9 .. but i installed uvc like teh doc ..i just dunno where to go .. yeah think you guys want but i just came here to get my web cam to work and sorry i didnt address your questions
<moncojhr> how do you make the icons for the main menu smaller?
<vocx> the_eraser, nah, your files are corrupted, not encoded properly or the subtitle files are wrong. Fix that.
<the_eraser> nothing wrong with them
<the_eraser> vobsub can handle them
<Cheeky> so can any one help me/?
<ompaul> Cheeky, you upgrade something, it breaks what you want working, you know it did, you got to drop flash 10 then, does that make sense, cos if it does it is what bazhang told you already, I pointed you at the web cam howto page so I think it is highly unfair of you to expect us to help you with you don't tell us all the story from the off, pulling teeth would be easier than getting to the point with you, now go remove that flash 10 put back 9 if it
<ompaul>  fixes it you know exactly what the problem is
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  did u at least get that button which I was refering to?
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, you mean the menu between alt and ctrl that looks like a small menu? clicking it here is equivalent to right click with mouse
<kk_ubuntu> yes
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  yes
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: i just figured that if i just issue synaptic (without sudo) then it starts fine
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, sorry lappy was in other room :)
<mrwoody> I installed kubuntu-desktop... is there a safe way to remove it (together with its friends)?
<scuser> vocx: Hi all, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang: never mind
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, first click it did nothing, then I right clicked mouse and immediately clicked it afterward and it worked
<moncojhr> how do you make the icons for the main menu smaller?
<kk_ubuntu> piyush:  then there must be wrong in ur privilege
<scuser> vocx, fenerli7: Hi, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<mooja> lol, how to i make x-chat not connect to the ubuntu server every time it starts up? :D
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  strange i will try wait
<bazhang> k
<magnetron> mooja, change the settings for mooja in the network list
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  in my case that does not work either.
<piyush> ﻿kk_ubuntu: anything i can do??
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  i can get the same effect with shift f10
<kk_ubuntu> u see bazhang I am totally blind and don't use mouse that often
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, sorry not to be of more assistance
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  tha'ts why I need this working some how
<kk_ubuntu> ok bazhang
<Cheeky> ompaul: ompaul i dont think you under stand ..l yes it might be my flash .. but then again .. ubuntu finf the usb connection  ID 046d:08c1 Logitech, Inc.  but i need to install it and i dunno how to run uvc or wat not to see if it even works before i reverse back to flash nine ..  inatalling flash 10 resolved alot of my problems but i also want to keep it and install my web can .. the OS detects it i just dont know how to install it or 
<picca> do you think Ubuntu will eventually move to KDE 4  or will it continue with Gnome
<picca> i am thinking of moving to Ubuntu as i really like gnome, but i find it is slow to startup
<ompaul> picca, so an extra 10 seconds on start up would choose an o/s for you - wow strange criteria
<bazhang> picca, kde4 for kubuntu in next release
<Sa[i]nT> picca: You bringing on a war, if you wanna compare the two. I'm sure thousands of peeps can tell you the best of both.
<moncojhr> how do you make the icons for the main menu smaller?
<picca> ompaul: actually it takes 1 minute to startup instead of 25 seconds, which is important when travelling
<Zmax> Hi all. Which package does provide bz2 support for python programming language?
<picca> Sa[i]nT: not bringing on a war, as i use KDE now and want to move to Ubuntu as i like gnome - but read there might be a possibility that ubuntu moves to KDE
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 picca
<ompaul> picca, use kubuntu
<picca> ok
<AJP> Hi. Why doesn't my ubuntu reckognise my harddrive after starting?
<Sa[i]nT> picca: Well for KDE there is kubuntu which is a whole different project. Pure ubuntu used gnome. *cough*which is way better*cough*
<BulleT-> How can i make port 411 and 22 work on a vbox ubuntu guest ?
<picca> Sa[i]nT: do you think any of gnomes plans for gnome 3 will get in the way of ubuntu - again not trying to start a war, just want to be certain of its future if i use it
<bazhang> picca, that is offtopic
<bazhang> picca, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<picca> bazhang: ah ok
<Sa[i]nT> He/she's asking me about -ubuntu-, how is that off-topic?
<Tybear241083> anyone know how to install 'xresprobe' package? I am trying to change my monitor resolution through the xconfig file
<bazhang> Sa[i]nT, it is not a support question; hence offtopic
<AJP> Hi! How can I make my other harddrive partition start on ubuntu startup?
<Sa[i]nT> Well, has anyone downloaded 8.10, and if so, how's the performance?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Sa[i]nT
<Sa[i]nT> Should I say, 8.10 beta. It's not final yet.
<picca> Sa[i]nT: i tried 8.10 beta yesterday, and other than booting slow i have to say the performance is quite nice and responsive
<midge> @saint i have... a little sluggish on my asus g50 :/
<AJP> Hi! How can I make my other harddrive partition start on ubuntu startup?
<BulleT->  If I have ubuntu linux on a vbox with windows XP host how to i make ports 411,80,22 work ?
<ompaul> !offtopic picca
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic picca
<preben_> is there any package that will make my machine test the harddisks when I shut off the computer rather then when I turn it on? It is so annoying to have to wait 20-60 minutes for the machine too boot while it checks one or several of my discs. Checking 400-500Gb partitions take a looong  time.
<ompaul> !offtopic | picca
<ubottu> picca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Tybear241083> Ajp how did you install? windows first?
<AJP> Tybear241083: Yes
<picca> ompaul: i was answering Sa[i]nT's question
<swuboo> AJP: By editing grub.conf.  You can either put it at the beginning of the list to make it the default.  Google it, there are explanations of how to do it floating around.
<bazhang> picca, I told you before you were offtopic
<ompaul> picca, he was told it was not a support question
<picca> bazhang: yes i know and understand - don't need to be told by ompaul
<Tybear241083> AJP I had the same problem. got something to do with the Main Boot Record. the problem is that it is not using Grub at start up
<ompaul> picca, don't debate it then
<picca> ompaul: please just keep out of it
<Sa[i]nT> You guys are uncomfortably strict about asking ubuntu questions.
<bazhang> Sa[i]nT, there is a chat room #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<ompaul> Sa[i]nT, there are in excess of 1300 here to keep it flowing we do it this way no debate chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BulleT-> If I have ubuntu linux on a vbox with windows XP host how to i make ports 411,80,22 work ? :((
<midge> hey, does anyone know where network-manager keeps it's config files, i'm trying to edit some wireless connections but system->networks is non-existant :(
<AJP> How do I modify the grub.conf to make it work?
<cherva> I have a 70GB NTFS formated partition ... and I'm wondering how to format it to ext3 (to boost write/read speeds) without loosing any info on it
<iWannaBeTheGuy> Hello, I have make a ISO file out of a folder with files that I've copied from a CD, Now I wanna burn that ISO image and boot it. But I've missed something when I maked that ISO file cuz it cant be booted from start. Thanks
<swuboo> cherva:  Without losing data?  I'm not sure that's doable, unless you back the entire thing up onto another drive first.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: you seem to know a lot and that is why i am directing this to you. do you know anything about the whole change of monitor resolutions in the xconfig file
<cherva> swuboo: that is impossible at the moment
<rajec> Guys my php is mission pdo_mysql extension. What I did:  sudo pecl install pdo and sudo pecl install pdo_mysql   and add  extension=pdo_mysql.so extension=pdo.so to php.ini but it still doesnt work
<AJP> Can someone halp me? I need to modify my grub.conf so I can have my other hard drive partition start on Ubuntu startup
<ompaul> rajec, #php might be more use to you
<ompaul> rajec, one assumes you restarted your db
<rajec> yes
<swuboo> Tybear:  Some, but definitely not enough to talk someone through it.  Again, I'd just use google, it's not too too hard to find examples.  The file is in /etc/X11, if haven't looked at it yet.
<Tybear241083> AJP, unfortunately I managed to obliterate my windows before I solved that problem. what I did find though is that ubuntu would not boot from a slave drive irrespective of the boot sequence
<bazhang> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<paul68> Hi I have a creative labs SB X-fi audio controller however I can't seem to get the audio to work
<paul68> for ubuntu x64
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I am in  that file now. I can't see anything that looks remotely like resolutions and that is why I am a bit worried
<swuboo> Tybear:  What you'd be looking for is a section called, "Screen."  In it there's a subsection called, "Modes"
<ikonia> swuboo: xorg is dynamic now, that stuff normally doesn't exist any more
<Tybear241083> swubbo: exactly but there is no such thing there
<swuboo> ikonia:  Screen, Mode still exists for me on my most recent automagically generated xorg.conf.
<ikonia> the modes won't
<swuboo> ikonia:  He's not getting the correct resolutions though.  Does that solution no longer work, or is it just deprecated?
<Vinconzo> hi
<ikonia> swuboo: depends what the cause of the wrong resolution is, driver, monitor, detection etc etc
<paul68> for ubuntu x64
<paul68> Hi I have a creative labs SB X-fi audio controller however I can't seem to get the audio to work
<Tybear241083> ikonia: do you know how to get better than 640x480 res on my ubuntu??
<Vinconzo> i have a gamepad lying around here, and it does work under linux, but are there any fun games i can play in linux with a joystick/gamepad?
<ikonia> Tybear241083: what video card do you have ?
<Tybear241083> I am fairly sure I have the right drivers installed
<ikonia> Tybear241083: what video card do you have ?
<swuboo> Tybear:  Listen to him, not me.  He definitely knows more than I do.
<Tybear241083> ikonia: it is NVIDIA 7050/nforce610i chipsets (onboard)
<ikonia> swuboo: no no, I certainly wouldn't say that
<ikonia> Tybear241083: ok (I'm not %100 with that chipset)
<ikonia> Tybear241083: what drivers are you using ?
<swuboo> ikonia:  Having observed your solutions in this channel before, I would definitely say it.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: ikonia: I am perfectly happy to listen to what both of you have to say
<Tybear241083> ikonia: onboard Nvida
<ikonia> Tybear241083: what drivers are you using
<Tybear241083> ikonia: NVIDA accelerated Graphics driver (latest cards)
<saschahl> Vinconzo: you can play snes games. :)
<ikonia> Tybear241083: what drivers are you using
<Pavlz> Temporary Failure resolving 'ft.de.debian.org’ Fetchedb58,6kB in 40s (1453B/s) Failed to fetch http://ft.de.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/Release.gpg Temporary failure resolving 'ft.de.debian.org' Failed to fecth ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu|/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/dists/stable/libc6/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Pavlz>  [IP: 64.50.236.52.80] Reading package list... Done W: GPG, error: http://http.us.debian.org stable Release: The following signatures could not be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B50DC804ADB11277 W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead apt-get dist-upgrade Reading package list... Done Bui
<Pavlz> lding dependency tree... Done You might want to run apt-get -f install to correct these The following packages have unmet dependencies: libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable  libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch7 is installed E:.Unmet dependencies. Try using -f apt-get -f install  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree... Done Correcting dependencies... failed The following packages have unm
<Pavlz> et dependencies: libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch7 is installed E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. E: Unable to correct dependencies dpkg -l libc6 |tail -l Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=
<Pavlz> both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name Version Description iU libc6 2.3.6.ds1-13etch7 GNU C Library: Shared libraries uname -a Linux iderfix-laptop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 preempt fri sep 8 19:55:17 utc 2006 i686
<ikonia> Pavlz: stop flooding the channel
<Tybear241083> ikonia: as above. It is the one that UBUNTU had in the auto detect thing
<swuboo> Pavlz:  Pastebin, man!  Pastebin!
<swuboo> Tybear:  If you've got xorg.conf open still, it should say which drivers you're using under, "Device"
<ikonia> Tybear241083: go to "system -> administration -> hardware drivers" on the gnome menu
<ikonia> swuboo: no longer lists the driver that way
<ikonia> swuboo: annoying isn't it
<bazhang> Pavlz, this is ubuntu not #debian
<swuboo> ikonia:  Really?  Bah, I should reconfigure xorg just so that my xorg.conf is like everyone else's and I stop giving outdated help.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: this is what it says: Section "Device"
<Tybear241083>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<Tybear241083>         Driver          "nvidia"
<Tybear241083>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<Tybear241083> EndSection
<FloodBot2> Tybear241083: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Tybear241083: how did you get those options
<Pavlz> GNU/linux uname -msr Linux 2.6.15-26-386 i686
<ikonia> Tybear241083: those arn't dynamic
<ikonia> Pavlz: please stop pasting
<Pavlz> Infact i got problems with libc6 of ubuntu
<swuboo> ikonia:  So he's got the restricted nvidia driver.  Should be the right one, no?
<ikonia> Pavlz: what problem
<Sh0774> pfff
<Sh0774> des echeck
<Sh0774> echec !!
<ikonia> swuboo: I'm not sure he is using them, as those lines are not dynamic generations ones
<Tybear241083> floodbot2: sorry. I acctually just pasted it straight from my terminal
<BulleT-> If I have ubuntu linux on a vbox with windows XP host how to i make ports 411,80,22 work ? :((
<Pavlz> read the threads
<ikonia> Tybear241083: can you do the "system -> administration -> hardware drives"
<swuboo> Tybear:  Under the System Menu, Adminstration, check Hardware Drivers.
<magnetron> BulleT-, you have to do that on the host.
<ikonia> Pavlz: you flooded the channel it's impossible to read
<magnetron> BulleT-, like i said earlier
<Pavlz> I wrote with a pencil on a pda
<BulleT-> magnetron I know but I don't know how to do it :|
<ikonia> Pavlz: it still flooded the channel and was impossible to read
<ikonia> Pavlz: use a pastebin
<Tybear241083> ikonia: I don't know what you mean by dynamic. the nvidia accelerated graphics driver is what it says in system->administration->hardware drivers
<magnetron> BulleT-, are you using vmware?
<BulleT-> magnetron: No. Virtual Box
<ikonia> Tybear241083: ok, and is that "ticked" and marked as "in use"
<magnetron> BulleT-, ok, that would be a setting i virtualbox. maybe their support has some answers
<swuboo> Tybear:  That should be the correct driver, unless there's something funky about that particular chipset I don't know about.  Assuming, like ikonia said, that it's listed as in use.
<Pavlz> command line after command line there is the full description of the problems
<ikonia> Pavlz: we couldn't read your paste, use a pastebin
<Tybear241083> ikonia: yes that is in use and I have rebooted. infact I get 600x800 res when not using it. like this I get only 640x480
<swuboo> Tybear:  Do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<Pavlz> i hate pastebin
<ikonia> Tybear241083: ok, this all looks a little messy, you have a few lines in your xorg that I'm not sure how they got there
<ikonia> Pavlz: then I'm afraid we can't help
<BulleT-> magnetron: Everthing I click except NAT it gives me an error.
<Tybear241083> ikonia: which lines? I haven't edited it
<magnetron> BulleT-, i do not provide support for windows software
<magnetron> BulleT-, ask in ##windows
<ikonia> Tybear241083: the "nologo" and "driver nvidia" thats normally not needed due to dynamic us of xorg
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I don't know if I have that installed. where would I find that out?
<swuboo> You could try typing it into a terminal.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: ah. yeah, sorry to be such a noob but I have no idea what I would type
<swuboo> Tybear:  "nvidia-settings"
<Pavlz> In this case i contact Shuttlework
<ikonia> Tybear241083: everyone is new at some time - don't worry or apologize for that
<ikonia> Pavlz: this is a support channel, if you don't want to gain support, then please don't make random noise
<Pavlz> so he recovers my laptop
<Tybear241083> ikonia:thanks.... but I know it must be a little frustrating
<ikonia> Pavlz: please stop
<bazhang> Pavlz, that is for debian?
<Pavlz> a problem derivated from yours updates of ubuntu
<bazhang> Pavlz, #debian is the correct channel
<Tybear241083> swuboo: the nvidia-settings was not installed
<bazhang> Pavlz, are you using debian repos with ubuntu?
<uwe2006> hi
<Pavlz> debian says that the right channel is ubuntu
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I am currently running the installation now
<swuboo> Tybear:  Good.  It might help.
<bazhang> Pavlz, pastebin your sources.list at paste.ubuntu.com
<Pavlz> please diced to became men don't stop to be kids
<bazhang> Pavlz, not in this channel but in paste.ubuntu.com
<swuboo> Pavlz:  Misspelled insults aren't going to get you anywhere.
<bazhang> Pavlz, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I suspect it will. it certainly sounds like the sort of thing that would help unless some cruel individual put it there for me to think I was near the end.
<swuboo> Tybear:  Well, we should know shortly.
<Pavlz> If you want you can put in the pastebin
<Tybear241083> pavlz = biting the hand that feeds
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Pavlz> i have not copy and paste on xchat for nokia 770
<ikonia> Pavlz: I've explained the sitaution, you managed to paste into the channel, we couldn't read it, you need to put it in a pastebin
<bazhang> Pavlz, then no way to help you.
<saykou> hy, any one know the name of tha linux game, with the guy of the dimonds, very logic game kinda puzzle
<bazhang> Pavlz, come back when you can.
<Pavlz> i spent 45 minutes to write
<ikonia> Pavlz: I'm really sorry, but it flooded the channel and no-one saw it
<Tybear241083> swuboo: it seems to be installed. what now? I have looked and I don't have anymore options in the preferences -> screen resolution
<Pavlz> you can insert in the pastebin
<ikonia> Tybear241083: it's important to understandand why your getting a low resolution
<ikonia> Tybear241083: if you look in your xorg log file you may get a clue
<ikonia> eg: your looking at the video card, the issue maybe the monitor detection
<Pavlz> i have not copy and paste on xchat for nokia 770
<Tybear241083> ikonia. will reopen and look now
<swuboo> Tybear:  You wouldn't see the options there.  Open up a terminal and type nvidia-settings.
<ikonia> Pavlz: please stop now, we can't help you if we can't see the question
<ikonia> Tybear241083: finish with swuboo first he seems to be on solid track
<swuboo> Tybear: It may also appear under System>Administration>NVIDIA X Server Settings.
<ikonia> swuboo: didn't mean to interupt
<swuboo> ikonia:  Oh, quite all right.
<Pavlz> there is not copy and paste i wrote with a pencil
<ikonia> Pavlz: so we can't help, lets end this discussion
<Tybear241083> ikonia: you're a genius. I have found something like that
<swuboo> Pavlz:  And then managed to type all however many paragraphs into a Nokia in under five seconds?  Pull the other one, it's got bells on.
<bazhang> Pavlz, couple of quick questions
<ghaleb__> hello, does tar cvzf archiving guarantees file ownerships and permission , in order to backup my files ?
<genius> Tybear241083: yes i am
<swuboo> Tybear:  Have you managed to open nvidia-settings yet?
<swuboo> Tybear:  When you do, the second item on the list should be, "X Server Display Configuration"  That's where you set resolution and such.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I have opened and I am looking. the problem is that I can't resize the window so I can't see all of the options let alone see them
<Tybear241083> let alone get them I mean
<Theaxiom> Why are there no good FTP clients for Linux?
<swuboo> Tybear:  Yeah, I've been in a similar situation.  It's extremely frustrating.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: what can I do to get to the things. I see that it has me on CRT screen rather than LCD
<thingy> Theaxiom: http://filezilla-project.org/download.php
<swuboo> Tybear:  There should be an autodetect displays button.
<Theaxiom> thingy: Thanks, but that one is not that good.
<rajec> guys I am unable to get pdo_mysql extension working on ubuntu pls help I am screwed
<rajec> I did sudo pecl install pdo and sudo pecl install pdo_mysql
<rajec> and then add to etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  extension=pdo and extension=pdo_mysql
<jaksa> where i can see what videocodecs i have installed?
<Daft_Punk> i need someone to say something intelligent, my eyes started to bleed after reading posts by noob flamers :(
<thingy> Theaxiom: state your requirements instead of using generic terms like not good!
<Sa[i]nT> Daft_Punk: I am endeavouring to misappropriate the formulary for affordable commestibles.
<Theaxiom> Thingy: I need an excellent multi-threaded FTP client, that also supports SFTP, tabbed browsing, directory browse synching, etc
<Daft_Punk> Sa[i]nT, i do not understand the word commestibles :(
<Tybear241083> swuboo: what do you think will happen when i try configure X screen?
<Sa[i]nT> Daft_Punk: I would talk to you longer, but they'll get the whips out.
<callmetim> does anyone know what would need to change to get the ubuntu-eee iso to load from a usb drive? The unetbootin and manual instructions I followed just cause a stall after the boot screen.
<madmartian> my filesystem has filled itself with 40GB of data but filesystem scanner only shows 8 GB on /
<Daft_Punk> Sa[i]nT, hmm they? i didnt see they here :o lol
<Sa[i]nT> Daft_Punk: Ohhh, you will.
<swuboo> Tybear:  On the X Server Display Configuration screen?  It allows you to choose between an independent monitor and Twinview.
<Daft_Punk> Sa[i]nT, too late at night, _they_ are sleeping
<swuboo> Tybear:  Not what you need right now.  Does Detect Displays correctly detect your monitor?
<Ven]n> can unetbootin be used to make a SD card bootable?
<bazhang> !ot | Daft_Punk Sa[i]nT
<ubottu> Daft_Punk Sa[i]nT: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daft_Punk> AHHH you were right *runs and hides*
<karelm> Hi, I'm running in vmware on my mac and I'm trying to mount my mac home folder in a subfolder of my homefolder on linux. Added the needed stuff to fstab file and it works... except that I cannot enter some of the subfolders and there is a "lock" icon on all subfolders including these I can enter. In principle I can chmod the folders I cannot access which would maybe solve that problem... but I'm not sure that's a good idea (I suppose os x l
<Tybear241083> swuboo: it doesn't seem to do anything
<Tybear241083> should I be looking for monitor drivers do you think?
<swuboo> Tybear:  Doubtful.  This would probably the right time to take up with ikonia again.
<Tybear241083> swuboo:sigh.... ok thanks
<swuboo> Tybear:  Does the resolution pulldown menu offer you anything useful?
<Daft_Punk> karelm, doesn't your VM on mac offer an option to "mount" a folder as a drive in the VM?
<Daft_Punk> karelm, i dont think chmod on your home folder in osx is a good idea... that could mess things up for you
<karelm> Daft_Punk: I don't really know, but I want to use it later on on a real machine so I'd like to know from the linux side directly ;)
<rajec> guys I am unable to get pdo_mysql extension working on ubuntu pls help I am screwed I did sudo pecl install pdo and sudo pecl install pdo_mysql >	and then add to etc/php5/apache2/php.ini extension=pdo and extension=pdo_mysql
<Tybear241083> swuboo:yes, it politely askes if I would like to go to 320x240. would be useful if I was standing 1km away maybe
<karelm> Daft_Punk: exactly what I was thinking
<Ven]n> im trying to boot ubuntu from a SD card on my dell mini 9.. but im not sure if its possible
<karelm> Daft_Punk: but weird thing is that I have all rights when mounting using nautilus :S
<Daft_Punk> karelm, usually you shouldn't share your home folder because you would need to chmod it anyways for read and write access and that is not a good idea, it messes things up... share a folder inside your home folder instead
<Ven]n> the boot menu lists hdd, usb device, removable device, network boot
<Ven]n> im thinking the sd card might be removable device
<swuboo> Tybear:  Well, at least it's got something.  Even if it's not something remotely useful.
<paul68> I get the error message host cannot be resolved how do I adapt this when trying to install as root
<karelm> Daft_Punk: I use it for synchronizing across systems etc... so I kinda need to (it's password protected etct though)
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I hear you.ah well, soldier on.
<Daft_Punk> karelm, hmm well im not too experienced with that aspect...
<callmetim> Ven]n: apparantely ars technica has a good article about that.
<Tybear241083> swuboo: you don't think that I would have monitor drivers?
<Melkkrtng> Ey. Anyone know where the configfile for gnome-settings-daemon is?
<karelm> Daft_Punk: oh well, thanks anyway ;)
<Ven]n> callmetim, got link?
<swuboo> Tybear:  It might be helpful, but monitors are usually quite good at autodetecting.
<Daft_Punk> karelm, can you create a public home folder to share?
<swuboo> Tybear:  What model of monitor is it, anyway?
<Ven]n> callmetim, http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080727-running-ubuntu-on-the-eee-pc.html ?
<Tybear241083> swuboo:in my monitor section of the xconfig it just says configured monitor. should this not say samsung or something as was the case with my nvida
<fishsponge_> hey people - if i want the java plugin for firefox, what package do i need to install through synaptic?
<karelm> Daft_Punk: It shouldn't be on the os x side I think. I mean, on windows I have it setup as a network drive and I can just easily copy files etc
<paul68> I get the error message host cannot be resolved how do I adapt this when trying to install as root
<Tybear241083> swuboo:samsung sncmaster 720N
<swuboo> Tybear:  Not necessarily.  My xorg.conf basically just says, "A monitor of some sort."  nvidia-settings gets the exact model number, though.
<Daft_Punk> karelm, yeah i know what you mean but windows is much less secure than linux
<karelm> Daft_Punk: seems more like that although the smb login is correct, it sees "me" as a different user
<callmetim> ya sorry, its the eee article i was talking about.
<Ven]n> hmm
<Ven]n> i dont see why i need to do that stuff
<Ven]n> unetbootin worked fine with my usb stic
<rajec> guys I am unable to get pdo_mysql extension working on ubuntu pls help I am screwed I did sudo pecl install pdo and sudo pecl install pdo_mysql >	and then add to etc/php5/apache2/php.ini extension=pdo and extension=pdo_mysql
<Daft_Punk> karelm, did you try the IP address instead of the host name of the machine? sometimes the host name cant be found unless its in your fstab, even if you have a router that acts as a DNS
<Ven]n> why is it any different with a sd card?
<karelm> Daft_Punk: pretty sure I'm using the ip as I have it statically mapped on my router, but let me check
<hopeless> hello
<karelm> Daft_Punk: yep
<hopeless> why my ubuntu clock always changing after shutdown ?
<saykou> hopeless, your clock allways change after shutdown
<Daft_Punk> karelm, try this link out, it should help you with your problem. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31919
<hopeless> correct saykou
<fishsponge_> if i want the java plugin for firefox, what package do i need to install through synaptic?
<hopeless> know the solution?
<Daft_Punk> karelm, basically use ssh server instead to share the home folder. sorry for not being more helpful, im uber tired lol
<saykou> hopeless, sry cant help you
<hopeless> so don't repeat what i type
<karelm> Daft_Punk: yeah no problem, i'm happy someone is trying ;), doesn't seem like the solution I want though :(
<saykou> hopeless, try google
<hopeless> if u don't know just s t f u saykou
<Daft_Punk> karelm, try later in the day, when the experts are awake
<bazhang> hopeless, watch the language
<Daft_Punk> !wtf | hopeless
<ubottu> hopeless: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<karelm> yeah I will, thanks Daft_Punk
<hashman> hi, I need some help, I need to know how to configure the sound card in ubuntu (8.10), I have no alsaconf and I have revised the package browser and I can't find any package that provides it
<Tybear241083> swuboo:it would seem that samsung do not have a Linux driver
<hopeless> i'm always watch my language
<saykou> hopeless, no one here works for you
<hopeless> did i swearing ?
<Daft_Punk> hashman, #ubuntu-offtopic is for intrepid
<hashman> Daft_Punk, thanks
<swuboo> Tybear:  Words can barely express my shock at that.  I think you're going to have to manually edit xorg.conf after all.
<Sa[i]nT> Daft_Punk: #ubuntu+1 is for intrepid.
<Daft_Punk> hopeless, you said a swear yes
<bazhang> hashman, #ubuntu+1
<Daft_Punk> Sa[i]nT, doh...
<hopeless> any proof?
<Daft_Punk> typo :( see, i told u its late... 5 am should not be my happy hour
<hopeless> saykou next time if u don't know just shut up
<hopeless> don't act like expert or expert wannabe
<Sa[i]nT> hopeless: The dude is trying to help. Don't dis him for no one -has- to help you.
<xbxb> Do I need the alternate CD if I want my whole system encrypted (except a small /boot partition) right from the start?
<Daft_Punk> hopeless, be more considerate especially if you are seeking help.
<xbxb> or can I do this with the desktop live CD
<Daft_Punk> bazhang, hopeless is sending me porn messages in PM
<orioncap33> !귓말
<bazhang> Daft_Punk, okay
<bazhang> !ko | orioncap33
<ubottu> orioncap33: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Tybear241083> hopeless: why so testy?
<Daft_Punk> hes gone
<Tybear241083> oh
<Tybear241083> cool
<paul68> I get the error message host cannot be resolved how do I adapt this when trying to install as root
<swuboo> Tybear: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Tybear241083> swuboo: shot
<swuboo> Pardon?
<Pavlz> This is the first one http://paste.ubuntu.com/54210
<Tybear241083> swuboo: sorry, south africanism...thought about it after I typed. means cheers or thanks
<swuboo> Tybear:  Nothing to be sorry about; I quite enjoy learning the linguistic peculiarites of other anglophonic countries.
<jarnos> I wonder why the version of NoScript Firefox 3 add-on is 1.3.2 in Hurdy even if there is 1.8.1.3 available according to NoScript website.
<swuboo> jarnos: If you add NoScript through Firefox rather than through Synaptic, it will install 1.8.1.3.
<bazhang> Pavlz, this is edubuntu?
<Pavlz> Yes
<bazhang> Pavlz, why are you using debian repos with that?
<Pavlz> I did only apt-get update
<nnull> swuboo¬ is that good or bad
<bazhang> Pavlz, but you are using debian repos?
<swuboo> nnull:  I don't really know what the version differences are, but I think it's always preferable to install a FireFox addon through FireFox rather than Synaptic.  My NoScript updates itself on a highly regular basis, and I can only imagine it has some valid reason for doing so.
<bazhang> Pavlz, please pastebin your sources.list
<nnull> swuboo¬ ill lean towards agreeing with you, as recently ive had problems installing via synaptic where programs wouldnt install properly, but via apt-get worked fine.
<Pavlz> Where sources.lists ?
<jarnos> swuboo: Thanks. Rather old version in ubuntu repository, but plugin placeholders don't work in the newest one.
<Armada> Many of the files I download with Azureus get corrupted. It is known (and azureus keeps reporting it) that Azureus can't gracefully exit on ubuntu, could this be the problem? Or is my RAM/HDD malfunctioning?
<^^David^^> Buy new computer
<swuboo> nnull:  Well, my issue with the repo versions of Addons is that they get frozen when the release goes live, and you can't manipulate them from inside Firefox.
<swuboo> jarnos:  Glad I could help.
<bazhang> Pavlz, /etc/apt/sources.list
<edno> hi, anyone trying intrepid ibex has some sound problem?
<bazhang> edno, #ubuntu+1 for that
<eugen> j #ubuntu-de
<edno> thanks bazhang
<Pavlz> In /etc/apt
<Pavlz> I found
<bazhang> Pavlz, yes
<Armada> Many of the files I download with Azureus get corrupted. It is known (and azureus keeps reporting it) that Azureus can't gracefully exit on ubuntu, could this be the problem? Or is my RAM/HDD malfunctioning?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com please Pavlz
<Pavlz> apt.conf
<nnull> Armada¬ test you ram in grub with the test ram option
<Pavlz> apt.conf.d
<Armada> nnull, I've done that, it made 2 full passes
<nnull> Armada¬ well i think you can rule out the ram then :P
<scuser> Hi, I have this error now "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Local error (-2)" I'm trying to run the command " ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y "GSSAPI" -U scuser". Any idea?
<nnull> Armada¬ try download something in another client, if it works, good chance its azureus
<bazhang> Pavlz, not that
<Pavlz> sources.list sources.list~ sources.list.d sources.list.distUpgrade
<bazhang> Pavlz, sources.list
<Armada> null, that's the thing, it doesn't always happen, only with large files, so no test, just switch and see if I still have the problem
<nnull> Armada¬ of if you've tinkered with some of the advanced settings it could be that..
<xbxb> Do I need the alternate CD if I want my whole system encrypted (except a small /boot partition) right from the start or can I do this with the desktop live CD?
<Pavlz> sources.list.sae trustdb.gpg trusted.gpg trusted.gpg~
<Armada> nnull, can you reccomend a good BT client?
<nnull> xbxb¬ not afaik, just select LVM when ure making Partitions
<Pavlz> so i must to open sources.list
<Pavlz> and then ?
<bazhang> Pavlz, yes, and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<xbxb> nnull: OK, thanks
<nnull> Armada¬ Transmission is as simple as they get, tbh i was going to be trying azureus when i needed to download any torrents, but havent needed to as yet
<Flannel> xbxb: You do need the alternate CD to set up encrypted LVM, yes.
<xbxb> Flannel: OK
<xbxb> thanks
<Pavlz> here there is written
<Armada> nnull, Transmission is slow
<nnull> Armada¬ slow how?
<nnull> slower then a java written programs?!
<nnull> :)
<nnull> slow asin download speeds or?
<Pavlz> deb http://ft.de.debian.org/debian unstable free
<Armada> nnull, no, I mean with transmission it takes a long time for it to finally make some gooed connections and get some speed
<bazhang> Pavlz, why is that in your sources?
<nnull> yea Armada, well tbh i havent done any torrenting for a while, but ive heard some ppl using uTorrent via wine if u feel kinky heh
<Pavlz> deb http://http://http.us.debian.org/debian stable libc6
<bazhang> Pavlz, please answer my question
<bazhang> Pavlz, why debian sources with ubuntu?
<Pavlz> i don't know why
<ikonia> Pavlz: you can't use debian repo's on ubuntu
<bazhang> Pavlz, who told you to do that?
<CVirus> I have a udev rule that is supposed to execute a python script when a certain device is removed ... but obviously it doesn't execute the script .. anyone interested in helping me out ?
<Pavlz> now what we must to do ?
<Armada> nnull, yea, it's too bad they don't distribute a native client. Is it that tied down to windows that a rewrite is needed to make a port? Like Winamp?
<bazhang> Pavlz, back up data and re-install without debian sources.
<nnull> Armada¬ not sure tbh, they prolly just dont like linux
<Pavlz> I can't backup
<Armada> nnull, :'(
<bazhang> Pavlz, then you are in an unlucky situation.
<Pavlz> i got url's in the bookmarks of firefox
<Tybear241083> swuboo: howcome I don't go to cli when I do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<Powertripx> you using gnome or kde?
<ikonia> !webcam >ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<Flannel> Pavlz: When you back up, those will be saved, thats the point of backing up.
<eitreach_> Is there a way to enable wlan on a laptop without using the keyboard shortcut?
<Tybear241083> powertripx: I was really sure it was gnome
<magnetron> Tybear241083, i would just hit ctrl + alt + F1
<freshmeen> hello, when I type ctrl + alt + F1 , I can't enter into  the terminal, why?
<jarnos> swuboo: In Intrepid beta the mozilla-noscript package is unable to show placeholders of a flash object.
<Powertripx> you sure you had the / in front of etc?
<Tybear241083> magnetron: does that stop x server?
<xbxb> !webcam >xbxb
<ubottu> xbxb, please see my private message
<eitreach_> Is there a way to enable wlan on a laptop without using the keyboard shortcut?
<Pavlz> I got only the native shell
<Flannel> Pavlz: When you pop in the liveCD, you'll have a full GUI to back up with.
<Tybear241083> powertripx: pretty sure. I will see what happens with magnetron's idea
<swuboo> Tybear: Ah, sorry, was distracted.  Ctrl-Alt-F1 won't stop X, but it will give you a fullscreen terminal to work with.
<Pavlz> i have not access to the graphical interface
<Pavlz> I tried
<jarnos> swuboo: at least in Myspace pages.
<swuboo> Tybear: Ctrl-Alt-7 will put you back into X.
<Pavlz> But it asks to be installed
<lain_wired> hiya chaps
<swuboo> jarnos:  I don't know anything about intrepid.  I get placeholders with NoScript 1.8.3.1 in Hardy.
<lain_wired> supposing I log into a server via ssh - is it possible, with root access, to view the activities of others?
<Kehnoo> hi, is it normal to fsck to take several days?
<Pavlz> so i must take the warthy
<AJP> What is the best dock program for Ubuntu?
<Tybear241083> swuboo: i'm trying to kill x server to reconfigure xconifig to sort out my monitor res
<jokkaa> How do i start samba?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I am really in a hurry. I am looking for a simple way to put the live ISO (of feisty) to usb (so that it boots) FROM an existing ubuntu installation. For example liveusb-creator REQUIRES me to run from a livecd which I don't have
<swuboo> Tybear: You shouldn't need to actually kill X to reconfigure xorg.conf.
<swuboo> Tybear:  If you've made changes, and want to see if they worked, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace should do the trick.
<nnull> Tybear241083¬ ^^ what swuboo said
<Tybear241083> swuboo: thanks. I was just following the instructions on the ubuntu forum you gave me
<Armada> nnull, k, I've set up transmission and we'll see how it goes
<swuboo> Tybear:  Sure thing.
<andypls1> chmod -R o+r  modules
<andypls1>  why can't i not change the permissions of my files?
<andypls1> recursively
<DaveKong> Le-Chuck_ITA:  you could put supergrub on a usb and boot from usb then set up grub to boot the existing installation
<andypls1> chmod -R o+r  modules doesn't work :(
<vonderer> hallo there. I'm Russian user of Ubuntu, my problem is that I don't want the interface of the software to be localized, but I want Russian locale to function. Is there any way I can do that?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaveKong: no I need feisty which I don't have installed
<Pavlz> I have not again removed from sources.list the URL's
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaveKong: but I have the ISO
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing Ubuntu on the USB drive but it's too error prone :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I have half an hour :)
<Pavlz> you never said me to do it
<ikonia> Pavlz: you'll need to re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> Pavlz: your sources file has been contaminated so your system is in an unknown state
<DaveKong> Le-Chuck_ITA:  you have the iso on a usb device?
<swuboo> vonderer: What aspect of the localization is it you want?  Do you just want people logging into have the option of Russian?
<TuTUXG> hey i got this error when i try to run ./configure to build a program from src : in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<ikonia> TuTUXG: you need kde libraries to link against
<TuTUXG> which prefix should i use?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaveKong: I have it on my filesystem and mounted but
<ikonia> TuTUXG: what application are you trying to build
<Le-Chuck_ITA> "The following is an example of what you might end up with, and should be current as of Gutsy. "
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is the part I don't like in that tutorial because I WILL make some mistake in that file
<TuTUXG> ikonia, i tried /usr/lib/kde3&4
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I was looking for a script
<ikonia> TuTUXG: what application are you trying to build
<TuTUXG> ikonia, it's the smoothslideshow screensaver
<Tybear241083> swuboo: should I be using the kernel frame buffer device interface? that is what the reconfigure is asking?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: try using the KDELIBS environment variable
<vonderer> swuboo: no, I just want to be able to use Russian support for ispell and aspell by default and to have fully functional wine (in English locale it has problems with symbols), but I want program interfaces to be in English
<swuboo> Tybear:  Uh... try directing that one at ikonia.
<DaveKong> Le-Chuck_ITA:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476302
<Tybear241083> ikonia:﻿should I be using the kernel frame buffer device interface? that is what the reconfigure is asking?
<gradin> how do you set a static ip in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Tybear241083: pardon ?
<TuTUXG> ikonia, like: export KDELIBS=/usr/lib/kde3 && ./configure --prefix=/usr?
<gradin> from the console?
<ikonia> TuTUXG: yes, thats the idea
<erUSUL> gradin: system>Admin>Net
<erUSUL> gradin: edit /etc/network/interfaces ("man interfaces" for details)
<swuboo> vonderer:  Well, ispell and aspell both can take arguments on the command line that should be able to handle Russian.  I suppose if you wanted it to be the default, you could alias ispell or ispellr or something to the correct command.  Wine, I don't know about.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaveKong: "$ sudo sh -c "sed 's/isolinux/syslinux/' <syslinux.cfg  >syslinux.cfg2"" :)
<Tybear241083> ikonia. I am trying to reconfigure the x server to fix my res. I am in this sort of wizard thing and it is asking me that question. thought it might be familiar to you?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok I think I will go for the first route
<TuTUXG> ikonia, not work
<nnull> Tybear241083¬ what kind of card do you have
<swuboo> nnull: He's got an nVidia 7500.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DaveKong: I found "isostick.sh"
<nnull> just use nvidia-settings then ?
<vonderer> swuboo: ok, and is there any way I could uninstall russian interfaces for software without touching dictionaries and wine?
<ikonia> Tybear241083: don't use th framebuffer with nvidia cards
<nnull> remember to run it as gksu
<vonderer> swuboo: and use russian locale
<DaveKong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick here this may be more help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks
<doanxuantam> hi
<doanxuantam> hi
<doanxuantam> hi
<FloodBot2> doanxuantam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swuboo> vonderer:  You can have multiple languages installed.  Add support for Russian in the Language Support dialogue, and just log in with it set to English.
<Kehnoo> if I have a raid with md should I run badblocks for the md-drive or invidiual drives?
<swuboo> vonderer:  Just be careful.  I've discovered that when you log in with a non-English language, Ubuntu offers to rename /home to its equivalent in the new language.
<ikonia> Kehnoo: individual drives for hardware, meta device for software/file system, best to let fsck manage bad blocks for you
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/54219/ ?
<Pavlz> i tried to do what you said
<ikonia> Pavlz: and what's the problem ?
<CVirus> I have a udev rule that is supposed to execute a python script when a certain device is removed ... but obviously it doesn't execute the script .. anyone interested in helping me out ?
<Pavlz> with live cd was impossibile to find documents and bookmarks
<ikonia> Pavlz: you where told to re-install ubuntu
<vonderer> swuboo: you mean Desktop, Video and other folders? I don't use them anyway, so I don't care.
<Kehnoo> ikonia, my fsck process has been stuck for 3 days and the chaps at other channel said I should run badblocks
<swuboo> vonderer:  Yes, I think those get renamed.  But I also mean /home itself, which seems to me like it could break stuff.
<ikonia> Kehnoo: badblocks can be called from fsck
<Pavlz> I rebooted, i found again in the same situation, but the documents are inside
<ikonia> Kehnoo: are you using software raid ?
<Kehnoo> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> Pavlz: I didn't ask you to reboot, I asked you to "reinstall" ubuntu
<ikonia> Kehnoo: does /proc/mdstat show the array as in sync
<Kehnoo> ikonia, yes
<Pavlz> I can't reinstall
<Pavlz> there are all my documents
<ikonia> Pavlz: back up the documents
<Kehnoo> I've been rebuilding it and trying to make it bigger and it asked for e2fsck and it has been doing the e2fsck since friday
<Pavlz> with shell ?
<vonderer> swuboo: the problem is, that if I log in with Russian selected, I have software interfaces in Russian and dictionaries and wine ok, but that's kinda annoying having UIs translated for a half or a three quarters. Also, /home doesn't get renamed, actually, I've already switched to English locale
<ikonia> Pavlz: any way you want
<ikonia> Kehnoo: what type of array 0,1,5,6 ?
<Kehnoo> ikonia, 5 with 9 + 1 spare
<Pavlz> How to backup with shell ?
<Pavlz> i never did
<ikonia> Kehnoo: how are you trying to extend it ?
<Pavlz> only graphical interface
<ikonia> Kehnoo: keep in mind that dynamic growth of raid 5 arrays is still experimental
<Pavlz> i did
<swuboo> vonderer:  Ah.  I had a problem when I first logged in in French with Ubuntu trying to rename /home on me.  Honesly, I'd suggest login in with the English locale and just leaving Russian installed so you can access its dictionaries.
<andycas> why would unrarring take me up to 40 min under ubuntu? Im extracting 8gb archive! In win i can extract it in less than 4 minutes!!
<ikonia> andycas: unrar is a closed format
<Kehnoo> ikonia, I did mdadm --grow few times with only 1 disk so it should be fine. I had it mounted between disk additions and data seemed to still there
<debasys> i need to burn a cd image of 8.04, i am in ubuntu. which is a good cd burning application?
<vonderer> swuboo: that's what I've done, but wine… is kinda pain. I don't see cyrillic letters. It seems to use windows-1250 encoding instead of windows-1251, which I want it to use.
<ikonia> Kehnoo: just keep in mind that it is buggy
<ikonia> Kehnoo: just because it has worked doesn't mean you should be fine
<Kehnoo> ikonia, so should I wait for the fsck to finish?
<ikonia> Kehnoo: in my opinion yes
<ikonia> Kehnoo: file system integrity is important
<swuboo> vonderer:  I really have no idea how to fix Cyrillic in wine.  Maybe you could just copy in the correct font files?  Copying over the Windows Latin font files really improved text clarity for me in wine.
<LjL-Temp> ikonia: oh, you mean i shouldn't flick the socket switch off during fsck? should have told me sooner
<ikonia> LjL-Temp: sorry, my bad
<vonderer> swuboo: thanks, I'll try that.
<|MUSE|> I am not sure how to use this SWAT for samba. What do I have to configure and how do I access it?
<ikonia> |MUSE|: you have to hit it through a webbrowser
<Curious-Tux> hi all
<|MUSE|> I trying localhost:901 and it did not work.
<jokkaa> Does anhyone know how i can see all computers and their ips wich is attached to the same network as i am?
<Curious-Tux> how could i understand is my cpu 32 bit or 64 bit?
<karelm> Daft_Punk: just to let you know I was able to fix it by simply adding uid=.... to the mount command (also had a problem with credentials but ok)
<hoffmann> will python 2.6 be included in the upcoming release?
<LjL-Temp> Curious-Tux: i think cat /proc/cpuinfo should provide a clue
<|MUSE|> all I have done so far is install it for spm, I need to know what to do next to get it running.
<Flannel> hoffmann: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks.
<Curious-Tux> LjL-Temp: clflush size : 64 and model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz . it means 64 bit?
<_set_> всем ку :)
<LjL-Temp> !RU | _set_
<ubottu> _set_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<LjL-Temp> Curious-Tux: no, i don't think clflush size has to do with anything. there should probably be something in "flags", but i'm honestly not sure what to look for, let me see if google helps
<_trine> can someone give me a little guidance on compiling a new kernel following this guide:- http://pastebin.com/m1edbf39e
<Tybear241083> anyone, how do you save the config once you have edited it? is there a shortcut key or something? I am using nano
<Curious-Tux> LjL-Temp: ok. tnx... i'm going to google!
<erUSUL> Tybear241083: Crtl + o and to quit the editor crtl + x
<_trine> I'm stuck here: #
<_trine> # cp /boot/config<your_version> ./oldconfig
<_trine> I don't know what to replace with your version
<|MUSE|> ﻿Tybear241083: use the copy command, I foget what it was, sonething like 'cp /etc/file.original /etc/file.backup'
<|MUSE|>  !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<swuboo> Tybear:  You used the automated wizard?  That should save it automatially.
<LjL> Curious-Tux: have you found it? otherwise just pastebin the cpuinfo output
<Suprano> hi there
<rinjani44> hallo
<PucKid> hi everyone
<PucKid> Is there anyone who would have time to walk me through an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 driver installation. I'm scared of doing it, since i have to recompile the kernel :|
<Suprano> what port do i need to forward for remote desktop?
<jimmy_whut> hello every one
<monostone> is there any gnome equivalent to guarddog? I mean equivalent in the amount of config options, firestarter is not to my liking
<Glady> omg
<Glady> unbeleivable
<ghaleb__> hello, how can I use 'ls' and  'cut' to get a file size ? if I specifiy space as a delimiter, it changes according file size width
<staticvector> I am trying to create a livecd, and was wondering how I could set the default icons and wallpaper
<Queen_Of_Spades> Somebody use weechat here ?
<LordMetroid> Is there no #Ubuntu-Development?
<magnetron> !intrepid | LordMetroid
<ubottu> LordMetroid: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<jimmy_whut> any person online?
<LordMetroid> Okay, nice, cool!
<jimmy_whut> so cool
<jimmy_whut> i like it
<jimmy_whut> enjoy it
<jimmy_whut> talk about girl?
<bazhang> jimmy_whut, not here
<xpowertrip> brb
<ljsoftnet> jimmy_whut, what is your question?
<jimmy_whut> no question,just find someone to talk
<jimmy_whut> talk about anything
<bazhang> jimmy_whut, this is ubuntu support
<magnetron> jimmy_whut, join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Glady> yes me
<Glady> hi jimmy
<bazhang> jimmy_whut, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Glady> I m nervous
<bazhang> Glady, not here
<Glady> I need to talk
<Glady> we we
<FloodBot2> Glady: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy_whut> me too
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Glady
<jimmy_whut> and i come from china
<Glady> how come you only punish me here
<Glady> it is discrimination
<Daremonai> ummm, should I stop memtest from running.. it's been running for 4 hours. Found 28 Errors.. in the 83x.xx MB address
<Glady> guys do what they want!!!!!!
<cyrusgod> hi there, i have some problem.. i have installed ubuntu 8.04 on my eee pc 901 ... and it doesn't detect the ethernet card
<jimmy_whut> my english  is very poor
<cyrusgod> need some help, please
<bazhang> !cn | jimmy_whut
<ubottu> jimmy_whut: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<magnetron> !ot | jimmy_whut Glady
<ubottu> jimmy_whut Glady: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CasualStoock> Cyrus, have you installed adams  kernel?
<cyrusgod> not yet!
<cyrusgod> i can't conect to internet
<jimmy_whut> ubottu thank you very much
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cyrusgod> :/
<CasualStoock> Crus, do that and ethernet and all will work for EEC PC, I m using it now
<Tybear241083> ikonia: swuboo: thanks for the help. I seem to have sorted out the monitor res. it's easy when you know how.... arg. thanks for your time though. I appreciate it.
<Ganandorf> hi guys i did some nonsense in trying to change my splash scrren in ubuntu 8.04 64bit i installed startupmanager and deleted the original and teh one i place does not load so instead of seeing the screen with the progress bar below on booting i get text instead
<sic0> I wonder if someone can lend a suggestion here.  I've been trying to install 8.04 on my PC,  if i boot from the cd and do an install, i chose ENGLISH, then it shows loading kernel and i get a blinking cursor in the upper left.  it never goes further.  If i try a 'live' run, it goes black,  i even tried installing through window and it does it.  i've done media checks and they check out fine... i've unplugged all my usb stuff
<Ganandorf> what do i do
<Ganandorf> to get back the original boot screen
<cyrusgod> CasualStoock, to install adams kernel, i need internet conection in eee pc, right?
<CasualStoock> Cyrus, no you can load them in from a USB stick, which is what I did. Thje instructructions are on the Adams kernel download page
<Ganandorf> hi guys any suggestions
<cyrusgod> CasualStoock, thanks i will try that :)
<fixor> ciao ragazzi
<cyrusgod> thnks
<fixor> ragazzi
<fixor> dove posso scaricare
<fixor> do it again
<fixor> dei checimacl brothers?
<FloodBot2> fixor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v4vijayakumar> why there is no courier new font available in ubuntu? or, it is there..? :/
<LjL> !it | fixor
<ubottu> fixor: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<LjL> fixor: e tra l'altro, sia questo sia #ubuntu-it sono canali di supporto tecnico, non posti dove cercare roba piaratata
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter
<LjL> !away > ElijahDuBarryVT    (ElijahDuBarryVT, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> ElijahDuBarryVT, please see my private message
<chaitanya101> hi
<chaitanya101> hi all
<v4vijayakumar> ﻿why there is no courier new font available in ubuntu? or, it is there..? :-/
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 00:01:32)
<chaitanya101> dear vijay, try to install windows fonts
<v4vijayakumar> thanks chaitanya
<vbu-ingvar> my program-menu is empty.
<LjL> v4vijayakumar: there is no courier new but there are fonts that very strongly resemble it
<v4vijayakumar> LJL, for example...
<apolo> #lord-team
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: <bla bla>
<LjL> v4vijayakumar: bitstream vera sans mono
<LjL> v4vijayakumar: i have also a courier 10 pitch
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is back (gone 00:00:40)
<v4vijayakumar> yeah, courier is there
<chaitanya101> thats cool
<LjL> ElijahDuBarryVT, are you doing that on purpose now?
<scuser> hi all, can anyone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/54219/ ?
<ElijahDuBarryVT> yes :)
<ElijahDuBarryVT> i'm trying to be silent :)
<Neaai> hi. How easy/difficult would be to activate a camera on a laptop? I haven't a clue where to start.
<hackintosh411> Hey guys.
<LjL> v4vijayakumar: i have also a not-really-well-antialiased FreeMono, a Nimbus Mono and Tlwg Typist
<hackintosh411>  Anyone here upgrade to ubuntu 8.10 yet?
<newbe1> "" removing application  got error  that requires superuser privilege""  (( that  is  this  ))   thanks
<xpowertrip> Could someone help me configure my display properly in ubuntu 8.04.01. AGP TNT2 compliant video card w/ dell 21inch CRT?
<CoRnJuLiOx> ok, i've got my cell phone connected to my PC via a USB cable, how do I access it and move files onto and off it? lsusb shows 'Nokia Mobile Phones' listed there
<newbe1> "" removing application  got error  that requires superuser privilege""  (( that  is  this  ))   thanks
<sic0> last thing i see on a bootup using safe install, is "Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000" and i just get a blinking cursor
<CoRnJuLiOx> its a Nokia E62
<hackintosh411> !repeat newbe1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat newbe1
<crevette> hello
<xpowertrip> sci0 have you ran diagnostics on your ram/cpu?
<newbe1> "" removing application  got error  that requires superuser privilege""  (( that  is  this  ))   thanks
<sic0> no.. but i run XP on this machine as well, it runs fine. i'd think i would have a problem there if i had bad hardware no?
<xpowertrip> XP is rather good at hiding bad ram etc. what CPU is it? Is it something odd like Cyrix?
<sic0> na, intel 2.8
<sic0> where can i do a hardware check on this stuff?
<xpowertrip> should be fine then. will it boot to desktop using try ubuntu via cd?
<sic0> no it will not
<sic0> that just goes black with a blinking cursor as well
<nananuu> why cant I resize the partition in gparted?
<xpowertrip> I use ultimate boot cd full for most diagnostics. You've tried safe graphics also?
<bg`crash> blub
<lanoxx> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sic0> safe graphics is where i am now.  i can try ultimate boot cd though
<lanoxx> thx ubottu :)
<sic0> where do i d/l that ? ubuntu.com as well?
<newbe1> "" removing application  got error  that requires superuser privilege""  (( that  is  this  ))   thanks
<jpcooper> hello
<xpowertrip> I don't want to lead you down the wrong path but at least you will know your hardware is ok or not. stanby
<jpcooper> does anyone know how to update to the 64bit version?
<sic0> ya for sure
<paul68> When I am in the terminal and need run as root I get the message cannot resolve host how do I solve this?
<Neaai> jpcooper: you have 64bit hw ?
<jpcooper> Neaai, yes
<Neaai> jpcooper: I'd guess you will need the 64bit cd/dvd image to start with
<jpcooper> Neaai, okay, so I guess there's no way to just upgrade
<bastid_raZor> jpcooper; you don't upgrade to it.. you install 64bit.
<sic0> which one do i want? hardy heron / feisty fawn....
<Neaai> jpcooper: and install fresh with 64bit binaries
<jpcooper> okay thanks
<bastid_raZor> newbe1; use sudo before whatever command you're using
<Neaai> jpcooper: confirm this though. that's what i did, but there can be other ways ...
<paul68> When I am in the terminal and need run as root I get the message cannot resolve host how do I solve this?
<jpcooper> Neaai, yes, I definitely know that I have core 2 duo
<Neaai>  jpcooper>
<Neaai>  jpcooper: i'd ask in debian channel as well for the 32->64bit upgrade
<bastid_raZor> Neaai; you can 'not' upgrade a 32bit system to 64bit
<paul68> how do I adapt the keyboard layout on my logon screen i get a qwerty layout and need an azerty
<xpowertrip> sci0 http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html be careful, some spy-like adds on that site but go for the ISO 1/2 way down
<Neaai> bastid_raZor: that's as i know it too, one needs the 64bit bins to start with
<sic0> cool. thnx.  d/l it now
<quaal> does this channel support gnome/xorg failures
<newbe1> bastid_raZer    i googled it  and found some answers  will try yours also
<paul68> When I am in the terminal and need run as root I get the message cannot resolve host how do I solve this?
<Neaai> paul68: how exactly you get this message ?
<jpcooper> paul68, maybe you should check your /etc/hosts file
<amanulla> is there any chat room for open suse?
<kenkku> is there any command for pcre matching by default in ubuntu? if not, what would be the "best" one to use? (=most common)
<Neaai> paul68: and moreover, does that prevent you from working or is just a nuisance ?
<xpowertrip> sci0 also check your event logs in xp look for hardware errors or app-hangs etc
<sjoos> amanulla: #suse
<paul68> Neaai when I need to run something as root like sudo apt-get install I get the message cannot resolve host and then I can enter my password
<paul68> it's anoying but can work
<jpcooper> paul68, check your /etc/hosts file
<paul68> jpcooper how to adapt in order to solve this
<Neaai> paul68: then its just a warning i'd guess. as jpcooper said you need to check /etc/hosts
<nowimproved> anyone else have slow flash in  firefox on ubuntu?
<jpcooper> paul68, maybe there is a hostname pointing to a machine which does not exist
<nowimproved> like hulu.com
<jpcooper> or maybe your hostname is not in the hosts file
<gauch0> what's a good software rdp/windows?
<nowimproved> if you go in full screen it freezes and lags and its hard to exit out of fullscreen on hulu
<jpcooper> paul68, you can change it with the hostname command
<xpowertrip> any good reads on how to get ubuntu to boot with graphics support? stuck in safe graphics only AGP TNT2 with Dell P1130 21 Inch CRT on 8.04 PIII600, 768 Ram
<jpcooper> nowimproved, do you have any other sound applications running at the time?
<nowimproved> jpcooper, no just fluxbox and firefox
<foxhound> hi
<gauch0> ﻿what's a good software rdp/windows?
<BadElvis> i have an thinkpad x60s with an intel gma 950. how can i install the correct driver for it? atm, i am at 800x600
<foxhound> shall i sak what is rdp?
<jpcooper> gauch0, apt-cache search rdp
<md22> ﻿hello . i am pretty new to linux but familiar with some of the unix commands and data processing tools. what iw ant to know is if you guys depend on any OS such as Windows or MAC OS for your daily computing tasks or do you guys do evrything in Linux (such as downloads, rip movies from DVDs and encode them, image processing using some tool like photoshop) . I just want to get an understanding if what i need is there so i can migrate ?
<foxhound> shall i ask what is rdp?
<jpcooper> BadElvis, lucky person. I'm stuck with this T60
<nowimproved> jpcooper, know anyway to make the apt-cache search look any better? like put something in bashrc?
<BadElvis> jpcooper but t60 is also pretty nice isnt it?
<jpcooper> md22, I do everything in Linux. I am normally coding, though. I sometimes rip some DVDs and CDs, though.
<jpcooper> BadElvis, a bit heavy
<BadElvis> jpcooper, depends on what you use it for...
<jpcooper> nowimproved, I don't, but you could use synaptic for a graphical interface
<jpcooper> I find its output to be sucfficient, though
<BadElvis> md22 you can run photoshop under linux with wine...
<jpcooper> BadElvis, I never really take it out. I wish I had a PC, really
<jpcooper> it was convenient when I worked abroad, though
<BadElvis> jpcooper, do you know how to install the graphics driver?
<xpowertrip> BadElvis gimp is what I use in place of photoshop.
<jpcooper> BadElvis, let me see which card I have
<xpowertrip> comes with ubuntu
<nowimproved> jpcooper, it would be nice to have apt-cache search to have some different colors and separated a little  dont you think?
<BadElvis> xpowertrip: yes, but it still is not a powerful a s ps, imo
<gauch0> remote desktop client per UBUNTU Hardy? for winfows?
<jpcooper> BadElvis, as far as I know, Ubuntu should come with the right Intel drivers
<BadElvis> jpcooper: yes, but i messed them up
<jpcooper> BadElvis, what did you do
<jpcooper> ?
<BadElvis> jpcooper: i wanted to use the nvidia-settings tool, so i ran nvidia-xconfig which messed up my xorg.conf
<jpcooper> BadElvis, is nvidia meant to work with the Intel drivers?
<lanoxx> !8.10
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<jpcooper> BadElvis, you might try just deleting the config file and starting xorg like that.
<md22> ﻿jpcooper,BadElvis: that sounds good.
<paul68> there was a wrong entry corrected this thanks another small isue I have is that when entering my login I get it in the wrong keyboard layout how do I solve this
<jpcooper> which comes to my question. How can I save the the default xorg config which Ubuntu generates?
<BadElvis> jpcooper: which package contains the driver for this?
<jpcooper> BadElvis, I think that you'll have the drivers if you did before
 * lanoxx wonders why ubuntu uses dash as default shell
<xpowertrip> Every time I boot I get safe graphics in 8.04 and I even downloaded/activated the nvidia-glx-legacy driver. I am not sure how to get video support.
<BadElvis> ok, ill restart the xserver
<nikki__> Isn't the nvidia-glx-new package supposed to support nVidia GeForce FX 5600 too?
<paul68> jdcooper there was a wrong entry corrected this thanks another small isue I have is that when entering my login I get it in the wrong keyboard layout how do I solve this
<nikki__> For some reason, it results in my screen flickering and breaking.
<xpowertrip> nikki__ on mine with the legacy I have different shades horizontally atm
<xpowertrip> kind of hard to ready
<nikki__> xpowertrip: Do you use the same card?
<nikki__> GeForce FX 5600
<scuser> dear all, I need help with Kerberos and LDAP authentication. It gives this error "ldap_sasl_interactive_bind_s: Invalid credentials (49)" after running the command "ldapsearch -b "dc=sc,dc=bibalex,dc=org" -Y DIGEST-MD5" I'm sure that I enter the right password any idea?
<xpowertrip> Nope but I am also struggling with getting out of safe graphics mode on a nvidia TNT2 card
<EeVeeTzA> question: How to instal netscape-navigator?
<z_> so many people here
<xpowertrip> I do remember in ubuntu 6.06 I typed an ap-get install something nvidia, rebooted and everything worked great. Was a 7300 LE PCIx card
<nikki__> I was thinking of trying out Debian, after I get back home (I'm on a short vacation now). I wanted to ask: Are there many things that Ubuntu gives me that I'll lose in Debian? I don't care much about the GNOME environment, I'm using another minimalist window manager (xmonad, without any environment).
<LjL> EeVeeTzA: that's called masochism :P it's not available in the repositories, would you consider using some other Mozilla-based suite?
<xpowertrip> *apt-get rather
<bastid_raZor> xpowertrip; nvidia-glx-new possibly
<rdz> hi all. whenever i start evolution, i'm asked for the passwords. where can i enable to automatically save them?
<nikki__> Hmm...
<jpcooper> paul68, I wouldn't know about the keyboard layout. Is this at GDM, or at the actual console?
<nikki__> I'm going to get a new graphics card shortly anyway...
<nikki__> I have an AGP card now, do you think its better if I get a new AGP-compatible card, or I upgrade to PCI-E and get a PCI-E-compatible card?
<bastid_raZor> rdz; edit>preferences selecd the account you're using, Edit>Receiving Mail tab check Remeber password
<bastid_raZor> rdz; do the same on sending mail also
<paul68> jpcooper no only at the logon screen when trying to logon into ubuntu 8.04
<rdz> bastid_raZor, thanks a lot
<jpcooper> paul68, I believe that you can change it from your xorg config
<paul68> jpcooper how do I do this?
<macvr> hi all... i'd like to know how to setup an alarm for low battery?
<jpcooper> paul68, go to the console, then edit /etc/X11/xorg-config or some similar file
<jpcooper> paul68, search for the keyboard layout line in there and change it to what you want
<paul68> jpcooper ok
<DocMAX> can i safely delete the whole contents of /var/log ??
<macvr> ﻿hi all... i'd like to know how to setup an alarm for low battery? gnome power manager doesnt seem to have an alarm option!
<jpcooper> macvr, maybe your laptop can be configured from the BIOS to do this
<bastid_raZor> DocMAX; the file not the directories in it.
<macvr> ﻿jpcooper: how?
<bastid_raZor> s/file/files
<jpcooper> I don't know. You'll have to take a look or maybe read your manual
<macvr> ﻿jpcooper:  wouldnt gnome power manager be easier?
<macvr> ﻿jpcooper: anyone else has any other suggestions?
<DocMAX> bastid_raZor.. yes... just the files.. is it ok?
<GreedyB> so I just did something really stupid.. I started to remove libgtk2.0-0
<GreedyB> :(
<xpowertrip> Can anyone help me configure my graphics/display problem? clean install 8.04 TNT2, AGP2X Board, Dell P1130 CRT?
<bastid_raZor> DocMAX; yes, they are remade anyway but the all the old files are not needed.
<paul68> jpcooper thanks that did the trick
<wincentgao> How to to solve the problem of load cycle ?
<madmartian> can anyone help with my hd problem? disk usage analyser says total capacity 53.6, 35 gb used, but onlly 8Gb in /
<xpowertrip> bastid_raZor is there a command line too for configuring X windows? Screen and Graphics isn't cutting it
<xpowertrip> *tool
<macvr> does anyone know if it is possible to find the temperature of the graphics card?
<bastid_raZor> xpowertrip; with nvidia yes.. nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> xpowertrip: gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<xpowertrip> thanks I'll give it a whirl
<CuriousCat> i was trying to install wicd, but following the instructions on http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=How_to_use_Wicd_instead_of_Network_Manager has led to me without a way to connect to the network before I can install wicd. :P
<nikki__> Anyone here used OpenBox? It any good?
<CuriousCat> Would anyone know how I can get back my connection?
<nnull> if you try to change a lock screen panel launcher by going Properties it just opens the screensaver dialog?
<erUSUL> macvr: nvidia-settings gives that info afaik
<erUSUL> madmartian: the disk analizer should pinpoint where the space is lost ...
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: will it work for ATI too? i'm trying to get it to display in conky? is it possible?
<nnull> erUSUL¬ any idea what the terminal/alt+f2 command to lock the screen?
<madmartian> erUSUL: where?
<erUSUL> macvr: dunno about atis... i use an nvidia
<GreedyB> So I just started to remove libgtk2.0-0 on accident a minute ago.... any way to get the packages back to what they were? :(
<macvr> ﻿erUSUL: do u use conky?
<bastid_raZor> macvr; you could ask in #conky
<bastid_raZor> macvr; http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<macvr> ok razor... i didnt know of that irc...
<BadElvis> where can i find the driver for my intel gma 950
<erUSUL> nnull: xdg-screensaver lock
<erUSUL> madmartian: are you using Aplications>Accesories>Disk use analizer ?
<nnull> erUSUL¬ champion ;)
<madmartian> erUSUL: yes, but my apps menu has disappeared and alacarte is broken, so i had to use terminal to load it
<Suprano> i always need to unmount my dvd manually to watch it with vlc
<Suprano> any ideas how to avoid this?
<babo> what's the best upgrade path from gutsy ?
<bastid_raZor> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tmbrwlf> help please?
<md22> are there andy DLAN Media servers for Linux ?
<md22> *DLNA
<nnull> erUSUL¬ dont know the command for force quit do you?
<Axz> guys how to sort list of nrs by nrs in gedit?
<dysje> helloo
<tmbrwlf> how do you dial in to the internetonce your set up ? i cant find nothing that allows me to connect
<dysje> question: does anyone know how to fix WPA in ubuntu hardy? Seems like it's not working for me.
<disown> Hey. I work for a few different employers, and I would like to have an applet or an application where I can set a  few different mode, say "working for sun", "working for canonical" etc. I would then like to have a weekly or monthly stat stating when I worked for whom/which project. tips?
<erUSUL> madmartian: is "baobab"
<disown> dysje: did you try explicitly setting encryption type?
<erUSUL> nnull: force quit? turn off the computer?
<madmartian> erSUL: yep
<tmbrwlf> hello help needed?
<tmbrwlf> <------ new user of ubuntu
<erUSUL> madmartian: and that tool does not tell you where all the space los is used?
<erUSUL> !ask | tmbrwlf
<ubottu> tmbrwlf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tmbrwlf> how do you dial into the internet
<dysje> disown: yes, well, it just asks for a WPA key when trying to connect and it won't work, connects to open networks just fine (using ndiswrapper)
<nnull> erUSUL¬ nar like force quit X applications
<tmbrwlf> i did ask what no one is looking ?
<BadElvis> is there a way to completely reinstall my graphics driver?
<nnull> erUSUL¬ theres a keyboard command as well im sure, so u click on a app and it kills it
<dysje> disown: oh and i am pretty sure the password is correct and other devices are currently connected to the network
<disown> dysje: i had the same problem, but if i chose AES ecplicity it works
<erUSUL> nnull: xkill
<madmartian> erSUL: it just shows my root filesystem as being 8GB, but 35 GB total used
<disown> dysje: seems autodetect doesn't work
<nnull> erUSUL¬ ta
<dysje> disown: i kind of have to use TKIP, some devices don't do AES
<erUSUL> !dialup | tmbrwlf
<ubottu> tmbrwlf: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<disown> dysje: have you tried setting tkip explicity?
<dysje> disown: yes, actually, i can't even pick AES, only tkip
<dysje> disown: so it's either TKIP or auto
<erUSUL> madmartian: what does "df -h" says?
<mrjazzman> greetings - i need help with mdadm. Does anyonw know how to try to rebuild an array if one of the drives keeps showing up as "spare" even though it was part of the array to begin with?
<tmbrwlf> ok and how do i diable those?
<disown> dysje: hmm, then I don't know, sorry. Can only say that wifi seems to be a bit flaky for mee too.
<mrjazzman> happy to go to another channel just let me know where is the mdadm channel
<dysje> disown: I installed WPA_GUI to check on the wpa stuff and it doesn't want to connect to the wpa_supplicant service
<juljka> currently testing beta 8.10 All icons disappeared from desktop.
<disown> dysje: there is usually information in the syslog, but maybe that is the same you are seeing in the gui,,,
<madmartian> erSUL: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/54242/
<fishsponge_> hey people - i'm ripping to FLAC and trying to find a tool to generate playlists (command line, and therefore cronable)... any suggestions?
<fishsponge_> i've tried FAPG, but it doesn't support FLAC...
<dysje> disown: it kind of seems like ubuntu isn't activating wpa_supplicant like it should, because the connection works, but it's not authenticating
<erUSUL> madmartian: "sudo du -hs /*" paste that (it will take a while)
<disown> dysje: sorry, but that is beyond my knowledge.
<rdz> bastid_raZor, abobut evolution: in all accounts i enabled the option to remember passwords. however, evolution keeps asking me for them. is this a bug? if how can i reliably check that and report it?
<juljka> wand doesn't work in Opera. What should I do? It keeps asking me to remember passwords, and nothing happens.
<erUSUL> rdz: happens to me once in a while with the only imap account i use. never bothered to report it
<balle_> hey dudagain?es, ehm my shutdown button has kinda like dissapeared so i cant really power down, anybody knows how to find it
<irene> Hi
<thiebaude> balle_:can you right click on the panel and add it?
<balle_> thiebaude: i have the menu thing down under system->quit-> and then theres only hibernation lock screen and stuff like that, but no shut down..
<erUSUL> !hi | irene
<ubottu> irene: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thiebaude> balle_:oic, i'am not sure how to add it back to a menu like that
<thiebaude> balle_:i would add it to the panel, if it couldn't be added on the pull-down menu
<pawan> hi
<macvr> ﻿!hi | pawan
<vonderer> is there any way to use locale without interface localization?
<balle_> theibaude: i have just added it to the panel, and it is the same menu i get when i press on that one, still no quit
<erUSUL> vonderer: explain. what do you want to do?
<arnath02> i have a laptop i don't use a "lot", and i want to create a wireless access point out of it, how can i do this?
<thiebaude> balle_:i don't know what the solution is.
<balle_> thiebaude: aight thx man
<thiebaude> yw, balle_:)
<madmartian> erSUL: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/54248/
<vonderer> erUSUL: I want my wine to work well with Russian language and dictionaries to make spellchecking in Russian by default, but I want to see english menus and preferences windows, for example in every X program.
<macvr> balle_ : do u have these packages> gnome-power-manager , upstart?
<balle_> macvr: yes
<macvr> ﻿balle_ : try reinstalling them and see if it works
<ckebabo> to update ubuntu version, "vim -n -c ':%s/gusty/hardy/g' -c ':wqa' && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" is ok?
<DasEi1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<comicinker> help: when I try to     ssh -Y 192.168.0.2 firefox      I only start my local firefox. how can I avoid that?
<pawan> hi
<Tybear241083> anyone with any experience getting 5.1 surround to work with a sound card? I have sound just not from the sub
<S4nD3r> Hi
<rdz> erUSUL, it happens all the time these days and is getting a bit annoying
<S4nD3r> Id like to have my nmapplet not keeping ask password. How to avoid that?
<S4nD3r> Ive used Gnome with automatic login !
<paul68> Tybear241083: you are further then me I have both but no sound
<rdz> erUSUL, do you know, if there is some central server in gnome managing logins? could it be that this one is sometimes not responding?
<comicinker> !sound Tybear241083:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<comicinker> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<erUSUL> rdz: i did not investigate what's going on... just wanted to add my data point
<erUSUL> vonderer: install the russian language-packs ?
<saykou> hey does any one uses google chrome and uses wine,??? i need to know how to install the flash player on it
<Tybear241083> paul68 how do you mean both but no sound?
<Tybear241083> comiciniker you have to teach me to do that...
<paul68> Tybear241083: I have a soundcard and speaker 5.01 however can's seem to get them to work for me under ubuntu
<rdz> erUSUL, yeah. thaks
<rdz> thakns
<rdz> however, it there are more people having this problem, it might be worth to investigate it
<vonderer> erUSUL: well, they are actually installed, but that's why my menus are Russian, but I don't want them to be. May be that's a strange thing to want, but I don't like when interface is localized in my language, but I want full support of my language in applications.
<swuboo> Tybear:  Ever get the resolution sorted out?
<Tybear241083> paul68: what type of sound card?
<paul68> Tybear241083: I have a creative labs extreme F1
<jaspion> is someone using the beta????
<Tybear241083> swuboo. sort of. I think I have macguivered it. the problem is nothing looks as crisp as it did in windows for the same resolution. do you think this would be cos of the dpi setting?
<erUSUL> vonderer: in System>Admin>Language Support choose english default... then change th apps as needed to use russian spellcheckers or whatever??
<erUSUL> jaspion: on #ubuntu+1
<swuboo> Tybear:  DPI could definitely be an issue.  If you physically measure the screen, you should be able to get a good idea of the correct settings.
<jaspion> erUSUL, THX MAN
<Pavlz> how can i backup data from shell ?
<r_a_j_e>  in which header sockaddr_in is defined?
<erUSUL> Pavlz: make a tar file ?
<Tybear241083> paul68: I got mine working by changing the settings in system->preferences->sound. I played around with which driver it used. most worked. you have the test function next to the options.
<swuboo> Tybear:  You may also want to put on Subpixel Smooting in the Appearance widget.
<Fat_Man> I have installed bittorrent and bittorrent-gui but after installation there is no listing in the applications menu.  How do I get this package to show up?
<erUSUL> Pavlz: haw many data and in what medium you want to back it up?
<vonderer> erUSUL: well, that's kinda embarassing to say, but GNOME interface seems to be made for people, who don't want to change any settings. I just don't see any buttons or preferences I need to make spellcheckers work as I need them to.
<stodan> where i can change action in gnome for file:// ? all my folder links results in opening rhythmbox (and media scan)
<Tybear241083> swuboo: I came on to thank you and ikonia earlier. I am assuming you never saw that. well. thanks again
<corden> hello what IM you use that has Yahoo Voice and WebCam support
<Pavlz> 300-400 mb
<corden> i used gyache improve but don't have voice and webcam support
<corden> can you share you application???
<corden> tnx
<swuboo> Tybear: Quite welcome.  It's almost ten in the morning here, so my attention's kinda flagging.
<erUSUL> vonderer: not sure if i can help you further on this issue... i use spanish as main language but english spellcheckers are aviable when i need them (evolution; firefox; oo.org etc)
<Daniel3872> Hi
<tmbrwlf> how do you dial in to your internet account in ubuntu?
<Daniel3872> How do you add Facebook applications you have to your facebook profile sidebar?
<vonderer> erUSUL: and how about Pidgin?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<comicinker> corden: have a look on wikipedia Instant messengers site for a complete overview which client can support which protocol how much
<erUSUL> vonderer: do not use im clients much (if any)
<unimatrix9> what would i use to edit .tex files?
<saykou> how does my internet work but firefox wont
<corden> die pidgin have plug-ok comicinker tnx, be back
<DasEi1> paul68: Tybear241083: I have a creative labs extreme F1   > that was a tricky card a month ago , impossible to really use, I'm looking up alsa for news
<comicinker> unimatrix9: gedit with latex plugin
<unimatrix9> saykou, try epiphany
<Pavlz> i am waiting
<vonderer> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: any text editor is enough if you want syntax highlight and other goodies emacs with auctex
<unimatrix9> how to get the plugin for gedit?
<saykou> unimatrix9, hows that on terminal
<erUSUL> unimatrix9: or search for some "tex ide" i knw there is one at least for gnome
<comicinker> unimatrix9: please google for gedit latex plugin
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<tmbrwlf> how do you call up point to point to dial into your internet connection in ubuntu?
<unimatrix9> ok
<comicinker> unimatrix9: there is a deb for it
<kat>  I copied a folder from a dvdrom to my music folder, and the copied folder has this like lock icon beside it and i can't rename anything in it. how do i make it completely accessible?
<unimatrix9> might there be an open office latex plugin?
<Pavlz> to backup from shell how to do
<comicinker> unimatrix9: you are funny
<unimatrix9> thanks
<unimatrix9> :P
<erUSUL> Pavlz: as i said just make a tra.gz with the data. tar files preserves all unix permissions and stuff so it is suitable for backup
<erUSUL> Pavlz: in fact tar --> tape archiver born as a backup tool for tapes
<DEViUS> Hello, im setting up ubuntu and arch together on one system, could get some bootup information, plz
<Pavlz> which command line
<comicinker> help: when I try to     ssh -Y 192.168.0.2 firefox      it seems that I only start my local firefox. how can I avoid that?
<erUSUL> kat: right click on the folder go to the permissions tab. give writte permissions to you and make it aply recursively
<tmbrwlf> how do i get to my dial up connection in ubuntu so i can dial into my internet connection?
<erUSUL> Pavlz: you can use the gui. right click on the folder you want to backup and choose create archive
<DasEi1>  DEViUS:which was installed first ?
<kat> erUSUL, i figured it out.. i had to make it not jsut access files but also create and delete =)
<Pavlz> i can't use the gui
<DEViUS> DasEil: arch, but i choose not to install grub during setup
<erUSUL> Pavlz: if you want cli "tar cvzf archive.tar.gz folder/
<Pavlz> because there is the live cd
<predator> hi @ all
<Pavlz> hi predator
<tmbrwlf> ????
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: (DasEi1) : so you now what archs's boot partition is ?
<tmbrwlf> anyone?
<DEViUS> DasEil: yes i do
<DasEi1> paul68: I don't think you'll be happy with that soundcard, alsa refers nothing new
<Ape3000> Building noegnud said: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgnuregex".  What should I do to get that working? Where can I get gnuregex?
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: (DasEi1> 1<>l) : installed ubuntu already ?
<tmbrwlf> hello?
<DEViUS> DasEil: yes
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tmbrwlf> how do you connect to the internet with ubuntu?
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: my nick is DasEi1, not DasEil,         open a terminal: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<corden> what IM for Yahoo do you use that have webcam and voice chat support? tnx
<DasEi1> corden: try kopete
<corden> Yes I've tried it but some online buddies cannot be detected
<tmbrwlf> is the question im asking to hard for this support channel?
<Dreamglider_> Good day folks. can someone tell me how i can enable DVD playback, and flashplayer in firefox ?
<corden> any other option DasEi1?
<DasEi1> corden:wait for others
<DEViUS> DasEi1:   http://pastebin.com/d17f538e0
<corden> it's ok DasEi1 :)
<tmbrwlf> ill take the fact that noone can answer either of those as a yes then ?
<PINGwin4ik> почему у меня не работает команда man?
<LukeL_> почему у меня не работает команда man?
<erUSUL> !dialup | tmbrwlf
<ubottu> tmbrwlf: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<master_> hi
<Tarantulafudge> are ubuntu packages compiled with all use flags enabled?
<PINGwin4ik> hi
<LukeL_> hi
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: so whats the problem ?
<maek> !gr | PINGwin4ik
<ubottu> PINGwin4ik: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<spiritssight> Any one know how to get a harddrive to work under ubuntu through a USB adapter
<unimatrix9> hi
<erUSUL> Tarantulafudge: what are use flags ?
<PINGwin4ik> ru
<LukeL_> ru
<master_> ı setup ırkick program
<master_> now wrok
<Mechdave> spiritssight, should just work !!
<Tarantulafudge> erUSUL: e.g. --enable-feature-x
<erUSUL> spiritssight: plugging it should be enough
<unimatrix9> the harddrive should show  up on desktop when inserted
<master_> ı how config for kaffeine
<master_> remote config
<DasEi1> spiritssight:you are in ubuntu and drive is plugged in ?
<tmbrwlf> ok and as i have asked before i have things i believe set up but i can not find how to dial into my connection ?
<erUSUL> tmbrwlf: System>Admin>Net ?
<spiritssight> ok then I don't get why I can not get it to then, yes I am using ubuntu and the drive is plugged in
<DEViUS> DasEi1:   i can boot up ubuntu normally, but i get an error telling me cannot find root file system when booting up arch
<Ape3000> What is the best GUI for nethack?
<erUSUL> tmbrwlf: if you used pppconfig you can use "pon" and "poff" scripts to connect
<erUSUL> Ape3000: Falcons Eye ?
<unimatrix9> spiritssight ,  open the gnome terminal and type dmesg | tail
<eitreach> k
<unimatrix9> what does it say?
<Ape3000> erUSUL: I don't like the camera angle on Falcons
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: paste the output from : sudo fdisk -l and sudo blkid
<Mechdave> spiritssight, ok try typing dmesg in a terminal and see what device number your hard drive has been assigned
<Ape3000> And falconseye is not based on the newest nethack
<tmbrwlf> under system admin net/ all i find is the network settings which i have set but can not find the point to point terminal to connect
<tmbrwlf> erusul and these are what?
<takamarou> Hey, I'm having some trouble mounting my second hard drive.. can anyone help me out?
<tmbrwlf> <<<------- new user first time
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: what filesystem?
<DasEi1> tmbrwlf:open a terminal  ...
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, ntfs
<spiritssight> it says: http://pastebin.com/f1450c518
<tmbrwlf> i have opened a terminal .... then what?
<erUSUL> tmbrwlf: try "sudo pon"
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: than you should probably use ntfs-3g drivers, download them with sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g and than mount your haddrive "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/hddd /mountpoint
<DEViUS> DasEi1:  http://pastebin.com/d12d78c65
<tmbrwlf> this will bring up my conection
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, I don't think it's a driver problem.  I had the HD working fine the other day, but for some reason it just stopped working today
<Mechdave> spiritssight, what is the filesystem type on the partition?
<DasEi1> tmbrwlf:can also type : sudo pppoeconf
<sudobash> ntfs-3g is included in 8.04
<spiritssight> Its from a windows computer so its either fat 32 or the other one
<tmbrwlf> what will that do?
<sudobash> mount -t ntfs-3g
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: than try to mount it with that command anyway and watch for the error output than
<Mechdave> spiritssight, ok now to mount this manually you can do the following -->
<sudobash> takamarou will the HDD spin up?
<Mechdave> spiritssight, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<tmbrwlf> well ty i will go try these and see what happens
<spiritssight> it says mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<jasunto> anyone know how to get the wireless bars back in notification area
<sudobash> then you are trying to mount the wrond device
<sudobash> wrong
<bullgard4> My Ubuntu 8.04.1 computer includes 28 files having 'console.c' in its name. Which one is my active console driver ? See  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html
<histo> jasunto: thats the nm-applet
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, I did the command, and it sayed it can't find the device.  I'm 99% sure I'm using the right now (/dev/sdb1), as that is in my fstab
<takamarou> sudobash, how do I check if it will spin up?
<jasunto> got it thanks alot
<histo> jasunto: you need to add the notification area then add the network monitor
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: what does fdisk -l say?
<DEViUS> DasEi1:  http://pastebin.com/d12d78c65
<Mechdave> spiritssight, ok paste for me the results of sudo fdisk -l
<karamsar_60> slma
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, nothing.,
<karamsar_60> türk yokmu millet
<karamsar_60> :D
<karamsar_60> helloww
<karamsar_60> :D
<FloodBot2> karamsar_60: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudobash> touch the hdd and see if it is humming which means the plates are spinning
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: got it already, but can't find a mistake, did you ran archlinux before ?
<karamsar_60> bu ne bee
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: just nothing?
<karamsar_60> :D
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, correct.  no output at all.
<Dreamglider_> i need some help to enable DVD playback, and flashplayer in firefox
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: sudo fdisk -l?
<DEViUS> DasEi1:  neva
<scunizi> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<DEViUS> first time setup
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, that worked.  lemme paste it, hold on.
<DasEi1>  Dreamglider_:sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree vlc
<lfaraone> Hey, how can I create multi-file torrents with transmissioncli?
<spiritssight> one sec
<sudobash> lfaraone i use utorrent in wine
<spiritssight> can you pm I can not find our responses
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, gimme a second.. I need to relog.  for some reason I can't copy and paste
<Dreamglider_> DasEi1, thanks
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: kk
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: as I said, can't find a mistake, maybe take it over to #linux or dld supergrub-cd to see what it finds, here's ubuntu
<kris__> anyone familiar with CNR?
<DasEi1>  Dreamglider_:vlc is a standalone player including the necc. codecs
<guinea__> Is there a pdf2tif tool in ubuntu?
<DEViUS> DasEi1:  thanks for the advice
<lfaraone> sudobash: this needs to be automated on a server, I'm seeding OLPC images (no gui on headless servers :)
<sudobash> guinea__ I am sure that you could get one working in wine if you can not find a linux app
<peace> hello anyone can help me to unrar stuff? i installed unrar and rar via terminal.. i also have multiverse and universe selected in synaptic.. hm
<ichbinesderelch> peace: unrar x filename
<sudobash> lol
<kris__> I have CNR installed, but when I click install on something it says its already installed, but its not
<guinea__> sudobash: there are linux tools, but i was wondering if there was one that was part of ubuntu rather than compiling it myself or downloading binaries from other distros
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/54261
<takamarou> sudobash, yes the HD is spinning
<DasEi1>  peace: man tar, man rar, man rar    says it all
<sudobash> not sure seems like I have used a tool for that in ubuntu a long time ago
<kris__> peace, when you type "rar" in xterm does it give you options
<DasEi1>  peace: also see unp
<guinea__> sudobash: i searched the package repository for pdf2tif and got nothing
<erUSUL> peace: if you have rar installed just rightclick on the rar file and choose extract here
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: /dev/sda1 is your windows partition? and the hdd you wanna mount is a second disc?
<peace> ye its works..via unrar x filename thanks.. im just glad i dont need to cd much and often to write long titles to unrar :)
<peace> nope..there is no such option as unrar via rightclick..
<DasEi1>  guinea__:you're looking for a converter, not just a pdf-viewer ?
<Indoctrine> Does amarok play .flac files?
<dlublink> any one know how to flush the recv-q for a udp port?
<kris__> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/"mount name"
<Indoctrine> If not, is there a good .flac convertor?
<dlublink> It's full, and it's causing my server to fudge up
<DasEi1> Indoctrine:think so,  vlc for shure
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, sda1 is my windows partition, and /dev/sdb1 is my second hard drive.  according to fstab, anyways.
<Indoctrine> DasEi1, I want to listen to it in amarok...
<Indoctrine> Not VLC
<loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<loca|host> how to fix that
<peace> no its hm.. i unrared m.rar it has .00 -.22 parts..and my m.iso is only the same size as 1part
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: you only did paste /dev/sda* output, so fdisk gives a /dev/sdb1 output?
<Dreamglider_> DasEi1, the flashplayer is wery sluggish(framrate=1 or less) when in fullscreen
<loca|host> even if i logout, in the options i have no shutdown button
<sudobash> takamarou: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows -o force 0 0
<DasEi1> Indoctrine:gimme 3 minutes and I'll try...
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, I gave you the whole fdisk -l output
<sudobash> but first do sudo mkdir /media/windows
<DasEi1> !flash|Dreamglider_
<ubottu> Dreamglider_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Indoctrine> DasEi1, kay.
<sudobash> what does that do takamrou
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: so nothing about /dev/sdb?
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, nope.
<DasEi1> Dreamglider_: using ff ? also install mozzplugger
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: whats the output of dmesg | tail?
<Dreamglider_> DasEi1, thanks
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: seems to me like some hardware problem
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, bunch of WEP decrypt failed (ICV).. want me to paste them?
<peace> can anyone tell me step by step how to unrar? :)
<sudobash> peace read......
<sudobash> google
<sudobash> manual pages
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: nope, wep is not the thing of interessent, maybe post the whole output of dmesg
<kris__> peace: use man rar
<sudobash> you are asking for something very simple
<kris__> peace: in xterm type "man rar"
<peace> ye im reading..
<kris__> peace: or read "rar --help"
<loca|host> anyone to the rescue ?
<loca|host> i have a fresh install of 8.04 and i have no shutdown button, only hibernate/logout/switch user
<kat> Does anyone here use musictracker with Pidgin? I can't seem to get it to work?
<sudobash> localhost update and upgrade
<DasEi1> Indoctrine:yes, it does play flac (amarok)
<loca|host> sudobash, done, am on the latest
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/54265/     It could be a hardware problem, I guess.  This did occur directly after a power outage.  I just can't figure out why it would show up in /media (although unmounted) if it wasn't working.
<kris__> peace: actually type unrar
<sudobash> hmm i have seen that before
<kris__> it may tell you, you need to install it
<Indoctrine> DasEi1, excellent, thank you.
<kris__> sudo apt-get install unrar
<ompaul> bullgard4, what was that about?
<ompaul> !tr | karamsar_60
<ubottu> karamsar_60: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sudobash> takamarou did you try what I said?
<kris__> unrar may be easier to use for ya
<takamarou> sudobash, yeah.  I was actually using /dev/sdb1 and mounting to /media/data so I changed that..  it gave me some error though.  I think the syntax was wrong
<peace> oh boy unrar is harder to use than to install any other thing i had to..
<sudobash> paste what you go
<sudobash> got
<peace> everytime is the same :D whenever i jump on linux again :(
<sudobash> takamarou: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/data -o force 0 0
<kris__> hang in there peace
<kris__> I was there once
<DasEi1>  DEViUS: also you could try to google for a example-menu.lst of arch, as I don't know the exact bootparameters of it
<Grey_Loki> Isn't it just unrar -x /path/to/file ?
<sudobash> peace unrar is simple as can be... you might want to install wine and Winrar through it
<takamarou> sudobash, http://paste.ubuntu.com/54267/
<kris__> peace: in xterm just type "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<ichbinesderelch> Grey_Loki: without the -
<kris__> peace: I'll try to help ya through it
<Grey_Loki> Oops - that'll be why it never works first time for me, either
 * Grey_Loki grins
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: seems i have no idea, tried what sudobash suggested?
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, yeah, I did.
<DasEi1> peace:or really easy is unp, as it combines many packers in one cmd (installable package)
<sudobash> takamrou do you get root when you type: sudo -d
<sudobash> after you type pass in
<sudobash> ?
<takamarou> ichbinesderelch, supposing it is some sort of hard drive failure, do you know of any way of getting the data off of the HD?
<C0p3rn1c> hi
<kris__> peace: then make sure you have your file moved "mv" in to an empty directory that you'd like to work with it in
<sudobash> takamarou: clean room extraction
<DasEi1>  sudobash: takamrou do you get root when you type: sudo -d   >>> sudo -s  or sudo -i
<takamarou> sudobash, sudo -d is not an option
<takamarou> sudobash, what is that?
<sudobash> sudo -s
<exco_live> I'm now able to chroot into my box again, but still have dependency issues I can't resolve - where do I go from here http://pastebin.com/m630c8ec8
<sudobash> sorry
<DasEi1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<C0p3rn1c> I can't get mythtv to work, I keep getting cannot login to database
<takamarou> sudobash, sudo -s gets me root
<kris__> not good to change to root in ubuntu its what sudo is for
<sudobash> ok now:
<peace> ye i managed somehow.. this time it extracted whole stuff..not small..thanks
<sudobash> apt-get update
<sudobash> apt-get upgrade
<kris__> your welcome
<C0p3rn1c> mythconverge doesnt even exist :S
<takamarou> sudobash, ok.
<ichbinesderelch> takamarou: if its really a hardware failure, nope, i assume not, but you could try plugin the hdd into some other computer
<sudobash> are you on 8.04?
<kris__> yeah for peace, he's getting somewhere
<takamarou> sudobash, yes
<peace> :D ye its ok.
<sudobash> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/data
<sudobash> that gives error?
<fxhp> Were there any updates that could have messed up grub?
<takamarou> sudobash, no such file or directory
<Josdell> hey everybody i need a quick question. would running a virus scanner from WINE locate viruses in a windows partition?
<sudobash> sudo mkdir /media/data
<CYR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DasEi1> Josdell:yes, running hardy ?
<sudobash> try again
<takamarou> sudobash, oh.  wait.. I just got it.  tried it with /dev/sdb1 instead of sda1.. it worked.  thanks
<Josdell> DasEil: yes
<sudobash> strange....
<ravalox> How do you adjust the screen brightness in ubuntu?
<takamarou> sudobash, that is the name of the partition, according to fstab.. so yeah.
<histo> Josdell: yes and you could also use clamav to scan the windows part as well.
<saykou> how does my firefox cant go backwards on pages, how the heck is that lol
<sudobash> but it worked so cool
<fxhp> ﻿Were there any updates that could have messed up grub?
<histo> saykou: could be the way the page is coded with a referer
<Josdell> histo: thans and daseil thanksd a lot, bye i appreciate the help
<DasEi1> Josdell:1><l,  you can install antivir,  but DON'T install dazuko (module), use the 'k' option of the installer, works pretty well (see antivir HP)
<sudobash> Josdell clamav is awesome for scanning windows from linux
<takamarou> sudobash, oh wait.. no it didn't.  this is the wrong HD.  this is my windows partition
<saykou> histo, its all pages
<DasEi1> Josdell:then can run it native, without wine (faster)
<sudobash> i thought thats what you were trying to get at was the windows partition
<ompaul> fxcp, each and every, but no widespread reports of same, so the chances are very low this is what happened to you
<_sharpshooter_> hi all, ppl i would apreciate some help in the following question, i have 2 hard discs, and i have windows in one and Ubuntu in the other, but now my computer only boots from the linux disc, how can i put it to have in boot to have some screen to choose wich OS it would run? i dont know if i said it right :S
<exco_live> "dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed" what do I do now?
<histo> saykou: thats wierd no idea on that one.
<kris__> I have CNR installed, then try to install a game "Risk" from their site, it tells me already installed but its not
<takamarou> sudobash, no, my second hard drive.
<ompaul> fxcp, however why do you say that grub is broken?
<Josdell> ok guys thanks a lot for the support
<histo> !grub > _sharpshooter_
<ubottu> _sharpshooter_, please see my private message
<sudobash> hmm
<Josdell> bye everyone :)
<fxcp> fxcp: you mean me???
<ompaul> fxcp, yes I do
<sudobash> one sec
<takamarou> ok
<fxcp> ompaul: what did i say when?
<sudobash> hey ompaul where is the log storred for this channel again?
<fxcp> ompaul: u mean fxhp ;-)
<ompaul> fxcp, sorry you are right wrong spy there :)
<saykou> histo,  started when after i update my ubuntu from 7.01 to 8.04.1, and the flash wouldnt work i installed and something wrong happened
<ompaul> fxhp, each and every, but no widespread reports of same, so the chances are very low this is what happened to you, however why do you say that grub is broken?
<sudobash> i found it nm
<ompaul> !logs | sudobash
<ubottu> sudobash: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ompaul> haha
<macvr> hi all.... i want to copy sound from a video file[avi] which program is good?
<peace> im on linux..ill go install windows.. the grub menu will stay or ill have to fix it somehow?
<exco_live> peace, you'll have to fix it
<DasEi1>  macvr:audacity is apossibility
<exco_live> peace, well if you only want windows there won't be a problem
<peace> via live cd..it will be easy to notice where to fix it?
<juantelez> hi all
<DasEi1> !grub>peace
<ubottu> peace, please see my private message
<peace> no..i will install windows just for few programs in partition
<juantelez> date
<fxhp> I have a dual boot setup.  It was working for the past 3 months.  Now when I attempt to power up I get error 22 while loading grub
<takamarou> ls
<macvr> ﻿DasEi1:  but audacity list doesnt have avi>Supported file formats include Ogg Vorbis, MP3, WAV, AIFF, and AU.
<fxhp> ﻿ompaul
<juantelez> oops
<histo> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ari_stress> hi guys, anyone using kde4.1? why i cannot adjust the fonts in all the menu? they are so big. see http://www.arinet.org/Screenshot99.png
<histo> ari_stress: try in #kubuntu
<fxhp> ﻿ompaul: ﻿I have a dual boot setup.  It was working for the past 3 months.  Now when I attempt to power up I get error 22 while loading grub
<peace> i use kde4
<DasEi1>  macvr:audacity should record anything going through your soundcard, or does the output have be avi ?
<ompaul> !grub | fxhp this should help you
<ubottu> fxhp this should help you: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi1> *to
<amenado> fxhp one time of it happens often now?
<juantelez> scuseme, how can I upgrade a package to a non stable version?
<macvr> ﻿DasEi1:  i havent installed the program but that is what is given in info....
<macvr> ﻿DasEi1: output can be any audio
<macvr> ﻿DasEi1: mp3
<fxhp> ﻿ompaul I already used tat doc
<DasEi1>  macvr:so give it a try !
<macvr> ﻿DasEi1: ok
<fxhp> amenado this is the first time it happened and I can't get the grub menu to show
<amenado> fxhp then try to reboot and see if it is happens again
<fxhp> it does
<amenado> fxhp it is happening again?
<fxhp> Yes
<fxhp> Grub gives error 22
<amenado> fxhp do you have your liveCD rom with you? boot from it and try to fix the the hd within livecd
<cezar> Hi, I have two ubuntu PC's and they are both having issues with the bookmarks disappearing in gnome
<fxhp> amenado, I already attempted to repair grub from livecd.  I still get the same error
<cezar> is there any fix for this issue
<cezar> 8.04 is the version
<amenado> fxhp-> what did you do to repair?
<sudobash> takamarou: pastebin what you get from:  sudo blkid
<fxhp> amenado, I attempted to repair grub by using the cmds found on :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<sudobash> fxhp look into Super Grub Disk
<amenado> fxhp-> summary please, you dont expect me to read all that..
<sudobash> takamarou: pastebin what you get from:  sudo blkid
<ompaul> fxhp, a little google got me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<thiebaude> fxhp:and you already had windows on your system, then you tried to install ubuntu?
<alph4_> Question, does ubuntu by default use Logical Volume Manager?
<cezar> nope
<Tybear241083> hey peeps. is it just me but is everything in ubuntu huge.... I have changed my resolution but looking at my screen everything is so big. nothing is crisp... anyone have their ubuntu looking like good competition for windows?
<sudobash> you know... Super Grub Disk is a really nice tool to help you out when things like that happen
<alph4_> ceil420, nope to me?
<cezar> alph4_: yes
<peace> how can i install windows if it is impossible.. i cannot create partition because there is already too much - linux - / then /home and swap
<amenado> Tybear241083-> look into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for different resolutions settings
<DasEi1> Tybear241083: yes
<Grey_Loki> Tybear241083, sounds like you're running a flatpanel, but don't have Ubuntu set to run in your flatpanel's native display resolution
<sudobash> HAHA Tybear i have it looking much better than windows
<thiebaude> peace:you already have ubuntu installed?
<fxhp> thiebaude,  I've had a dual booting system for the past 3 months,  this error appeared this morning
<peace> yes im on ubuntu now
<sudobash> fxhp SGD
<thiebaude> peace:it's better to install windows first then ubuntu
<sudobash> will let you boot into any partition and repair grub
<Tybear241083> amenado: I have done that. I have also changed everything. it is looking a lot better than it did but stuff seems blurry and I just dunno what's up. also. all the icons etc are huge
<macvr> peace: why dont u try virtual box and install windows in that
<jhaig> Simple question - how do I install a *.deb file with apt-get?  I'm so used to using repositories I never remember how to install a file.  I know I can use dpkg -i, but that doesn't do dependency checking before installing.
<peace> thiebaude no..because then windows gets errors and wont start - i was trying windows first, linux after few times ago..a year ago i mean
<amenado> Tybear241083-> which resolution you have choosen? try crtl+alt+ + on numpad
<sudobash> I like VMWare vs Virtual Box
<swuboo> I'm pretty sure Tybear is running his native resolution.  It's a 720N, right, at 1280x1024?
<thiebaude> peace:i see what you mean
<peace> there is no graphic hardware on virtualbox :( i mean only software mode on video graphic card
<macvr> sudobash: does vm ware have seamless windows?
<sudobash> jhaig double click your deb file and it should open up with archive manager
<WDC> hell
<amenado> jhaig  man dpkg
<saykou> any one can install ati drivers on ubuntu
<Tybear241083> grey_loki: I was only able to get 640x480 with my supposed right drivers. I have now modified xconfig to have the new resolution but.... it's not looking that good
<sudobash> not sure but It works well enough for me... I believe they probably do... I mean they sell VMWorkstation and VMPlayer and VMServer is free
<peace> at least i installed kubuntu rightly? / 5gb.. /home almost whole hdd.. and swap 2gb ? :)
<macvr> peace what program are to trying?
<jhaig> sudobash: Do you know the package name?  I'm doing it from the command line.  (Remotely logged in)
<alph4_> Whenever I boot ubuntu I see LVM messages during the init process
<alph4_> So I was just wondering why it's even there
<sudobash> dpkg
<Grey_Loki> Tybear241083, you have matched your flatpanel's native res (probably 1280x1024) with what Ubuntu is running for xorg.conf?
<macvr> peace: what program are u trying to use?
<amenado> alph4_-> what message are you seeing?
<Tybear241083> swuboo: still here.... yeah that is right. I have now taken it to a higher res and changed the dpi from 96 to 72. makes it a little beter but not quite
<k0de> How do i change the firefox plugin for shockwave flash?
<k0de> it was like a deselect of some sort
<k0de> or like dpkg-reconfigure
<k0de> i totally forgot
<peace> macvr i will use gtkradiant +quake3 only for that.. :D
<Tybear241083> grey_loki:correct
<peace> yes i  have been trying to play quake3 on linux..it was a huge mess..but to use gtkradiant was impossible task for a begginer like me on linux
<k0de> help
<Indoctrine> !ask | k0de
<ubottu> k0de: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<macvr> peace:hav fun nuking;-)
<k0de> Indoctrine, i already asked the question, thanks\
<k0de> How do i change the firefox plugin for shockwave flash?
<peace> i only do maps and compete in defrag w competition.. :) i frag rarelly..and i wont frag now unless ill get windows :DD
<alph4_> k0de, halp!
<Grey_Loki> Tybear241083, aside from something like font sizes or antialiasing, i'm afraid I don't know :(
<Tybear241083> grey_loki, thanks anyway
<swuboo> Grey_Loki:  Anti-aliasing is really unecessary for desktop applications; only really matters with 3d.
<trek2> xdcc list
<ramk> hello all this is ram.....I have a question on recovery mode in kubuntu
<Grey_Loki> swuboo, isn't antialiasing used to make fonts smoother as well?
<spikyjt> k0de, sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<swuboo> Grey_Loki:  Something similar is; subpixel smoothing.
<ramk> i am not able to login kubuntu in normal login mode
<bratsche> What package generates /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<ramk> I am now in recovery mode....
<swuboo> Grey_Loki:  Upon checking, you're correct.  Subpixel smoothing is a form of anti-aliasing.
<peace> ramk why? :)
<trek2> vorrei parlare con un italiano grazie
<ramk> may i ask what is the exact difference between normal mode and recovery mode....please
<ramk> i am in recovery mode now...
<k0de> thanks spikyjt
<reduz> Hi people! I am in Buenos Aires, and use ntp for clock syncronization, and the thing syncronizes to one hour ahead, no matter the server i use
<peace> to fix x mode ( video problem ) u can enter recovery mode :)
<reduz> any way to fix it?
<macvr> recovery mode... u are root
<ramk> hi peace but I am already in recovery mode...
<ramk> can I save files in recovery mode
<sheep> ramk: I think so
<amenado> reduz im guessing there is a setting for locality like timezone..TZ ?
<sheep> ramk: it runs in single-user mode (i.e. just root) and only starts up a few essential services
<bratsche> Can I get ubuntu to re-generate /boot/grub/menu.lst if I have a modified one right now and want to revert to the default?
<MrColor> erver irc.onlinebg.biz
<xbxb> I just installed ubuntu and don't remember my user password :( is there a way to change it? btw, the disc is encrypted
<macvr> ﻿xbxb: there a how to in ubuntu forums
<Oswy> Hey, Hardy won't load up. On the loading screen it keeps freezing at "waiting for root file system", and recovery mode doesn't work either.
<ramk> so sheep just confirm one one thins please if I can save my files in recovery mode...even if I cant use other essential services
<Oswy> How do I recover it?
<sheep> ramk: yes.;
<ramk> thanks sheep!!!
<fxhp> You should enable splash screen
<fxhp> oswy
<ramk> love this forum for instant replies...
<macvr> ﻿ ﻿xbxb: there is a how-to in ubuntu forums for resetting passwords
<sheep> ramk: it's really more like a chat room than a forum
<ramk> thanks others tooo!
<xbxb> macvr: thx
<Oswy> How do I do that, can I find out on the wiki or whatever?
<ramk> ohh yes...sheep.......
<amenado> reduz  see your /etc/timezone
<peace> are everyone sure the max partitions on hdd is 3? :(
<sheep> peace: I think you can hgave up to 3 primary with one extended and up to 64 logical in the extended
<sheep> *have
<macvr> ﻿peace: i have 5 partitions
<amenado> macvr no such thing as resetting, you can set it to a new one that may be the same as the older one
<Oswy> fxhp: How am I supposed to activate splash screen without getting at my hard drive?
<macvr> ﻿amenado: i meant﻿ resetting=you can set it to a new one that may be the same as the older one
<Oswy> Oh wait, nvm.
<Oswy> Got it.
<aa_> hi everyone, I *despoerately* need to turn the application crash reporter off
<macvr> ﻿amenado: anyway there is a how to for lost passwords in the forums
<aa_> as a developer, the stuff I am programming crashes a lot in development
<alph4_> aa_, oh yeah?
<macvr> ﻿amenado: that how-to is so simple and reinforces the dangers of giving someone physical access!!!
<amenado> macvr recovering a lost passwords? its futile, become root and set a new passwd
<peace> macvr maybe is a way to install windows..? i loaded to install..there was swap /home and / partitions already.. and it didnt allowed to format 4partition to install there..
<aa_> alph4_: yeah I should say "as a crappy developer"
<aa_> but anyway, need to turn that stuff off
<xbxb> how can I change the hostname of my machine from root prompt?
<aa_> xbxb: hostname
<xbxb> that was easy, thanks aa_
<aa_> xbxb: np
<Oswy> fxhp: "Kernel panic - not syncinG: Fatal exception in interrupt"
<peace> if somehow i would manage to format free space i left for windows..i could install there at once??
<macvr> peace:  what is the size of ur hd
<ramk> is there any way I can change VGA settings in recovery mode...so that I can log normally in normal mode without issues....I am currently in recovery mode....pardon me for again asking the same question....
<peace> 80hdd / 5gb /home 60 /swap 2gb
<trek2> i want speek for italian thank
<aa_> ramk: vga setting s for X or for console?
<ramk> for the X aa
<macvr> peace : run ubuntu in live cd> use partition manager to split the home...
<aa_> ramk: then yes, find and modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aa_> ramk: this will require some knowledge of what you are doing though, have you added hardwarer or something? What do you need to edit?
<peace> what size i should split from home to unpartitioned ? :)
<ramk> well aa I am not sure but I cant login in normal mode and be able to login in recovery mode...so I felt some driver issue
<macvr> peace: if u want to install XP 15 GB is enough
<DigitaL_FreaK08> Hi GuyZ...! :)
<ramk> so I want to get my normal mode back instead of everytime going to recovery mode....
<aa_> ramk: well, any evidence of what is wrong in the log?
<ramk> well how can I check the log in recovery mode..
<Oswy> Anyone? I'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing when booting up, can someone help me fix this?
<ramk> is there any command I can fire in terminal now...
<aa_> ramk: have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ramk> and get the exact issue in the normal mode...
<vbabiy> Does any one know if there is any work being done on timevault or any other software a like it
<aa_> vbabiy: what kind of software is it?
<peace> macvr so i need to format unpartitioned gb into ntfs..well i can satisfy myself to fat32 if thats inevitable...then split home 5gb..and that will do? 2. is there are way to partition via linux into ntfs ?
<vbabiy> aa_: backup
<aa_> ah, ok I see
<aa_> vbabiy: is timevault broken?
<vbabiy> aa_: no just seem dead in development
<DasEi1> peace:for ntfs you would have to use gparted-live cd
<aa_> vbabiy: maybe its "stable"
<voltage1> Anyone have experience setting up a ASUS nvidia TNT2 based graphics card to work in ubuntu 8.04?
<vbabiy> aa_: don't believe so
<aa_> voltage1: I am assuming it would be the same as any other nvidia card
<Oswy> I'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing when booting up, can someone help me fix this?
<frybye> which command/appl to use to check for errors on the disk/particions and correct them...?
<DasEi1> peace:but you can also have the xp-installer formatting unallocated space for you
<macvr> ﻿peace: u can just resize the /home and need not partition it to ntfs... XP will do it during install...either ntfs/fat u can choose at that time..
<voltage1> thats what I thought aa_ but I added the nvidia-glx-legacy but on startup Xwindows will only load safe graphics
<macvr> ﻿peace: u cannot partiton a space while using it
<aa_> voltage1: what driver have you asked X to use?
<peace> so i just need to resize home via live cd... with what program and how..shortly tell me plz
<DigitaL_FreaK08> can anyone tell me whats da latest ubuntu release availabe onli9...??
<macvr> ﻿peace: 5GB is too little...u cannot install programs... atleast giv XP 10gb to install programs...
<voltage1> The one it auto detected, universe TNT, TNT2 based
<aa_> DigitaL_FreaK08: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Oswy> I'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing when booting up, can someone help me fix this?
<Xcerca> whenever i'm watching a flash movie online my proc usage jumps to around 99-100% and the picture is bad ,  i installed it on a 64bit ,  would that affect it ?
<voltage1> said I had to download it and gave me the *this driver is not supported etc*
<peace> i already have 12gb unformated...but windows doesnt format and install ( it says i have maxed partitions..i have only 3 )
<aa_> voltage1: so what is "safe graphics"? you can use the nvidia-settings program too if you like
<voltage1> I tried the nvidia-settings but it says my driver is not running and tells me to type a command but it does nothing. It's like the driver won't initialze
<voltage1> perhaps because my board is only agp 2x
<macvr> ﻿peace: live cd has partiton editor it is an easy tool... u can also install partition editor now to check the distribution of ur hd
<aa_> voltage1: well, that is what I am saying, check what driver you are using, look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<unr3a1> how to I check what version of a program is in the ubuntu repository?
<voltage1> ok stby aa_ thanks
<Settler7> I want to set smplayer as default instead of mplayer which is automatically installed when adding smplayer. any advice?
<aa_> unr3a1: apt-cache show <package>
<peace> ill try
<voltage1> says driver "nvidia"
<aa_> voltage1: hmm, then it should be working fine ;)
<aa_> voltage1: and you can start X ok
<DigitaL_FreaK08>  aa_ : but whats da current release version no ?
<macvr> ﻿peace: thats weird ... i;m not sure of that 3 max... when i installed XP i had 4 partitions already!
<aa_> voltage1: perhaps it just wants to start you on the "safe" session, does the login prompt appear ok?
<voltage1> yes however only 800x600 and strange horizontal lines
<aa_> DigitaL_FreaK08: that is the latest release
<jpereiran> somebody here using Ubuntu-8.10 beta?
<voltage1> yep, I can function in the gui
<aa_> jpereiran: yes, I am
<voltage1> just no resolutions and some strange faint lines horizontally
<peace> okay ill try to format and then just install.. without formating.. k thanks
<aa_> voltage1: well then in general things are working, you might need some tweak here or there
<jpereiran> aa_: is stable for using?
<ramk> hi aa I looked at Xorg.0.log and it says plenty of times....(hsync out of range), (vrefresh out of range), (height too large for virtual size) etc.,...now how do I fix all of them one by one...isnt it painstaking?
<macvr> ﻿peace: np
<karex> hi, how to use scim?
<jpereiran> aa_:  or has a lot bugs and very stable?
<voltage1> do you think it's becasue the board is older than the card?
<aa_> voltage1: also, perhaps try to change nvidia to "nv" in your conf, that is the non-proprietary nvidia driver (not very good, but worth for test)
<aa_> jpereiran: it's pretty good actually
<voltage1> rgr I'll try that
<aa_> jpereiran: it totally f*d everything up when I first upgraded
<jpereiran> aa_: you arch x86 or 64bits?
<aa_> jpereiran: e1000 cards were not supported
<aa_> jpereiran: x86
<jpereiran> aa_: hmm, cool! i guess try do upgrade in my station! becouse i need using the new GNOME! :P
<Settler7>  I want to set smplayer as default instead of mplayer which is automatically installed when adding smplayer. any advice?
<aa_> jpereiran: the new gnome is almost identical to the old gnome. My advice - wait
<aa_> jpereiran: unless you want kde4 which is pretty cool
<aa_> (but also still quite unstable)
<voltage1> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode jive again
<aa_> voltage1: that's a bit weird, to be honest
<balle_> my shut down option has dissapeared from my quit menu, does anybody know how to get it back? or what the terminal code is for shutting down?
<jpereiran> aa_: go it, i thought that new ubuntu would the new gnome, :(
<ramk> Anybody  I see a lot of (hsync out of range), (vrefresh out of range), (height too large for virtual size) etc in  Xorg.0.log and it says plenty of times.... now how do I fix all of them?
<aa_> jpereiran: it is gnome, sorry to misunderstand you
<jpereiran> aa_: i need the new gnome, becouse i developer for gnome!
<aa_> jpereiran: oh great :)
<aa_> jpereiran: well, then go for it
<voltage1> I had and ati card in earlier with the same problem (a PCI Rage II) this one is agp, could that of caused havoc?
<Indoctrine> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables <-- How do I do such a thing? (This is a wine error message)
<aa_> voltage1: sorry I am running out of ideas
<aa_> voltage1: what is the "safe graphics" blurb
<jpereiran> aa_: GNOME 2.24 in ubuntu 8.10, right?
<ramk> aa: can you help me?
<adie_> halo
<mirko> UBUNTU 8.10 is GREAT!! Finally my X1950GT works good!!!
<Moormann> hello
<trilobiti> Hi all. Can anyone explain why on earth when I start Evolution I get a popup that says "Enter password for default keyring to unlock" and prompts me for a password?
<trilobiti> I have not enable any password locking of any sort
<voltage1> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. Your screen and graphics card could not be detected corectly. Options; Shut down, Configure, continue (or check box to always run in safe mode)
<ramk> thanks voltage....
<aa_> jpereiran: :2.22.2~4ubuntu2
<trilobiti> Can anyone hint me on what to do with the stupid keyring thing ?
<voltage1> for what ramk?
<mod_cure> where is the option so i can configure if i want apache to start on system bootup ?
<aa_> ramk: perhaps try auto reconfiguring X, using: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: update-rc.d
<aa_> voltage1: check online for known issues with that card?
<KillaloT> I installed Ubuntu-Eee and the internet via cable is working. But i can't find the wireless. It freezes completly when i try to turn it on by hitting the Fn+F2. In Ubuntu-Eee there is a Wireless Networks list, but i don't know how to add any to the list.
<aa_> voltage1: although I swear I had one of them a few years ago
<mod_cure> IntuitiveNipple, where is the config file ?
<legend2440> trilobiti: read post #9       http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=814271
<voltage1> It worked fine for me in 6.06
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: what config file?
<voltage1> graned it was a faster board/cpu
<aa_> KillaloT: afair, wireless has to be enabled when you first install ubuntu on the thing
<ramk> thanks voltage and aa...I will do that..
<mod_cure> IntuitiveNipple, to configure if i want apache to start on boot up. that commands must alter a config file
<jpereiran> aa_: thank so much buddy, see you later! []s
<KillaloT> aa_ , so it's too late when it's already installed?
<voltage1> you think it's more the card causing the trouble and not my monitor though right?
<aa_> KillaloT: well, that's what I read, but I didn't believe it
<trilobiti> legend2440: I will. Thanks for the hint.
<Moormann> @trilobiti the keyring saves your password for your mailaccount so you don't have to type the password for your emailaccount again in the future... the password of your keyring is to protect your saved passwords
<IntuitiveNipple> mod_cure: I just told you ... use update-rc.d (do man update-rc.d to learn how to use it)
<aa_> KillaloT: the wireless key didn't work on mine, but I was using eeexubuntu
<aa_> KillaloT: but perhaps it is actually true
<trilobiti> Moormann: Can I disable that or where can I find the keyring related congifs ?
<aa_> IntuitiveNipple: hehe, I think they took the man commmand out of ubuntu :)
<IntuitiveNipple> aa_: out of the users :)
<trilobiti> Moormann: I haven't given any instructions nowhere to save passwords for me.
<IamSOG> Is there software for Xubuntu for laptop so that we can change the speed of those stepping cpu ?
<Mechdave> mod_cure, a good way is to google update-rc.d and then if you still don't understand then come back to us
<k0de> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<Sikki> oh the maturity level is on the rise
<Mechdave> !ban | k0de
<ubottu> k0de: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<trilobiti> Moormann: legend2440: I can see this is a nuisance for many people aready.
 * voltage1 roots through his pile of garbage video cards
<peace> does gparted works in kubuntu??
<sheep> peace: it should
<aa_> peace: should do
<Mechdave> peace, can't see why not
<peace> cos its gnome :D
<Sikki> last i knew gnome apps and kde apps worked together
<peace> ill try :)
<Z_o-s-o> should be fine
<Radit> ﻿ow do i mv a directory that contains the the "!" mark in in's name?
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys, then Edit > Preferences > Password Keyrings. Check the "login" keyring is set to "Automatically unlocked when user logs in"
<trilobiti> peace: I should. It will get some aditional qt  and kde libraries, for gtk, and then it should.
<Radit> ﻿ow do i mv a directory that contains the the "!" mark it's their name?
<trilobiti> it*
<aa_> as long as you have the necessary gtk libs you'll be fine
<voltage1> aa_ what about an S3 Trio Aopen PG128Plus? In etch it caused a messed up screen
<aa_> ramk: tried using "" around the name?
<aa_> oops
<aa_> voltage1: sorry no idea, not an expert really
<voltage1> wish there was a list of supported cards
<Z_o-s-o> how old is the card?
<Z_o-s-o> try the Vesa driver for starters
<Z_o-s-o> not the s3 driver
<voltage1> Vesa is that mostly for S3 cards or Nvidia as well?
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: Can this be because I changed my password recently? It seems the keyring had the old password of mine.
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: Very possibly
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: ok. I'll see more to it. Thanks for the help, and also thanks to the others for the help,
<aa_> ok, bye everyone
<Kate__> hello everyone, I've some problem with the upgrade of Ubuntu ver. 1.04 to ver . 7.10... the error message is this Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Il sottoprocesso gzip ha ritornato un codice d'errore (1)
<Kate__> can anyone help me ?
<Mechdave> Kate__, looks like the file you are looking for does not exist on that server
<erUSUL> Kate__: are you on gui? can you change the mirror you use "system>Admin>Software Sources"
<efj> Hi everyone!
<niobe> whens the new version coming out?
<Kate__> ok, which server must i use ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Kate__: The file exists. Maybe there was a temporary network outage, or the system didn't have 'net access?
<legend2440> !intrepid | niobe
<ubottu> niobe: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<efj> I am looking for some network help. I have a server that acts as router, but the thing is that it should only do packet switching for some specific MAC addresses. I think I need to use the iptables ... -j ROUTE -oif <if> but am not sure. I'm not even sure this can be achieved. Can anyone help me?
<niobe>  yay thanks ^_^
<Kate__> I'm trying to dw from the main server
<Mechdave> Kate__, why don't you just download an iso for your system and then upgrade that way?
<erUSUL> Kate__: use some near your location (italy?)
<Kate__> i can only choose the italian or the main server (the italian one did not work :( )
<Kate__> okyeeeeeeeee now it work ! italianservers suks :O
<Skky> quick question - what command can I use to start/stop services in Ubuntu, like Redhat's chkconfig?
<erUSUL> !yay | Kate__
<ubottu> Kate__: Glad you made it! :-)
<erUSUL> Skky: invokerc iirc
<Skky> thanks
<erUSUL> Skky: is "invoke-rc.d"
<Kate__> ty very much ... can i ask u the last question? how can i avoid the "username"at the login .. i knew that there was a way to do it :O
<erUSUL> Kate__: system>Admin>login window (gdm configuration) iirc
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Something like this? iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:08 -j DROP
<erUSUL> Kate__: in security tab
<Skky> So like "invoke-rc.d httpd off" ?
<niobe> stop not off
<Skky> ok thanks
<Kate__> ok ty ... !!!! willIhave to do another upgrade after the 7.10ver ?
<erUSUL> Skky: well i don t use it much i call the scripts directly... "sudo /etc/init.d/httpd stop"
<trilobiti> Skky: /etc/init.d/servicescriptname  start|stop|restart
<paul68> does anyone know if the creative labs extreme xfi has better drivers in the 8.10 or is it still difficult to say?
<erUSUL> Kate__: well current estable is 8.04 ( 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04 LTS ) also 8.10 is due to october 30th
<Mechdave> Kate__, What I always do is back up my home directory and then do a re install
<Kate__> so I have to spend allthe afternoon upgrading, ty ... !!!! see u , bye bye expertssssssssss !!!!
<Xcerca> would gnash or swfdec be better than using the adobe flash player if i have an amd64 ?
<vallhalla82> ﻿hi there i am looking to install linux on to a pda could anyone advise or direct me to a web link please
<Mechdave> Xcerca, I use flash, I think it works better
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not looking to drop the packages
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: I'd rather tunnel it directly to some specific interface
<efj> Actually, it has to be done in a PREROUTING command
<paul68> does anyone know if the creative labs extreme xfi has better drivers in the 8.10 or is it still difficult to say?
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Well, adjust the rule to use a different target.
<Xcerca> Mechdave , does you CPU usage go up when you're watching a flash movie though ?
<balle_> my shut down option has dissapeared from my quit menu, does anybody know how to get it back? or what the terminal code is for shutting down?
<Mechdave> Xcerca, dunno never looked
<erUSUL> balle_: "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Xcerca> balle_ right click on panel and press add to panel , then find the logoff button
<roadfish> how to I record a copy of audio that is playing through my soundcard? Ideally, I'd like a command-line operation. I was trying "asound" but, so far, haven't figured out what options I should pass in.
<techsupport> HI. Samba problem, here is my configs and erros http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938144&highlight=samba
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: I tried the following commands
<efj> iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i $ETH_INTERNET -d NET_TELENET -j ROUTE -oif $ETH_LAN
<efj> iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i $ETH_LAN -m mac --mac-source XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -j ROUTE -oif $ETH_INTERNET
<techsupport> please have a look
<efj> it is refused
<efj> ETH_LAN is eth1, ETH_INTERNET is eth0
<trilobiti> efj: There's a ROUTE chain too ?
<efj> trilobiti: what do you mean?
<trilobiti> efj: and also the NET_TELNET is needed to be setup as well if you haven't
<naaby_return> Hi, does some know how to modify the name of the user?
<trilobiti> efj: you have there " -j ROUTE" which implies there's a ROUTE chain.
<efj> I'll fully explain my issue
<roadfish> is there an audio channel that would be more appropriate for my audio questions?
<efj> My ISP provides a cable modem
 * trilobiti reads
<efj> to which I must connect both my router and a IDTV box
<efj> the router will get a usual address
<efj> the IDTV box gets a 10.0.0.0/8 address
<efj> But they are on the very same network
<mcquaid> this happens from time to time, i let me drive get pretty close to full. there was about 140 megs free. i deleted something that was about 400. but i'm still getting 140 free.  this has happened before and i reboot and the space is back
<efj> I'm just trying to put the IDTV box behind the router
<efj> and make it act like there was no router in between
<mcquaid> how can i avoid the reboot and reclaim this space?  or is it only correcting itself in the unmount on reboot?
<efj> I hope I explained well ...
<efj> ?
<trilobiti> efj: suggestion: don't use the ENTER button as if it's puctuation. ;)
<ompaul> efj, don't, just give it a port on the isp's router, they will look after it
<EvanCarroll> efj: so just set up the IDTV box as the DMZ host for the network
<ompaul> efj, the smarts are they know what kind of hardware is plugged in and therefore give the right port the right kind of connection
<md22> hello
<niobe> Hi
<trilobiti> efj: You had this setup working before and it doesn't know, or you're trying to set it up from scratch ?
<trilobiti> doesn't now*
<paul68> does anyone know if the creative labs extreme xfi has better drivers in the 8.10 or is it still difficult to say?
<EvanCarroll> paul68: well, surely no one made them intentionally worse.
<md22> linux has change alot since i lasted used it in 2002. i just did i migration from vista 2o Ubuntu and suprisingly all my hardware components have been detected
<Rony> hi there. I am using ubuntu 8.04 , boot from cd. Is any setting that i need to set to utilize 2GB ram?
<EvanCarroll> Rony: no.
<paul68> EvanCarroll: lol but is there a way to install these drivers the [beginner way]
<libervisco> So they gave up on the dark theme for Intrepid?
<Rony> evanCarroll: i checked the memory usage and it use only 30% of 2GB ram
<schmidtm> efj: that sounds like u want just use nat a solution is something like this iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.100.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 99.99.99.99 where 99.99.99.99 is the ip provided by the isp
<Rony> evanCarroll: can i set the ubuntu run from memory? not from CD?
<Silv3r_Blad3> can someone tell me of any good cli music player that also plays cd?
<EvanCarroll> Rony: the kernel will utilize all of the memory available to it. there is no "setting" or license required.
<macvr> hi.. i get a different hd size when i run conky[fs_size] and df -h.... can anyone tell me how to correct it?[i tried the conky irc , it seems dead... none were responding]
<Rony> EvanCarroll: the live cd is 700MB cd. my memory is 2GB. why the ubuntu is still accessing the cd?
<whyameye> Silv3r_Blad3: mplayer?
<rdz> SiliconViper, it' main goal is not only playing cds, but mplayer is good in it as well
<EvanCarroll> paul68: I don't know anything about the xfi drivers, I'm not sure if they are open and included in with kernel or closed and just packaged, either way, you'll be getting months of progress if there has been any on them
<rdz> Silv3r_Blad3, i actually wanted to address you
<niobe> I want my computer to look diffrent wheres the best place to look?
<EvanCarroll> Rony: that question makes sense: becuase ubuntu isn't going to load you're whole CD into memory, your cd is compressed.
<md22> which the players you think offer good video filters for postprocessing mplayer or vlc
<linny> niobe: gnome-look or kde-look
<paul68> EvanCarroll: thanks
<recon61> hi all, quick question, what is a good mp3 player for ubuntu ( looking for something like win amp, really dont like rhythmbox )
<rdz> Silv3r_Blad3, mplayer cdda://[tracknumber[-tracknuber]]
<Silv3r_Blad3> whyameye: lightweight cli musci player that dont have so man y dependancies
<negge> recon61: audacious is a clone of Winamp
<negge> probably what you're looking for
<niobe> linny, thank you :S
<recon61> sound good, I'll give it  a try thx
<Rony> EvanCarroll: how to make ubuntu to load the whole CD into memory? how much memory it needs to run from memory?
<Silv3r_Blad3> rdz: mplayer has too many dependancies and it isn't so light on resources isnt there another one
<rdz> SiliconViper, it is very light on resources....i'd say
<EvanCarroll> Rony: More than you have. you simply don't it is a live CD. Try it and install it.
<Chousuke> Silv3r_Blad3: You're not going to get a video player that's light on resources.
<rdz> Silv3r_Blad3, i mean.. sorry
<EvanCarroll> Rony: After you open something it should stay in memory.\
<Fargh> anyone of U know how I can solve this small mistery ?  when I play a live radio in firefox works fine as lonf FF has the focus.  If I switch to another program, the sound stops .  Returing back to FF, the music resumes
<Rony> EvanCarroll: i am trying to figure out to run from memory not from hard disk
<whyameye> Silv3r_Blad3: if you are building mplayer, you can probably config so it is more lightweight etc. Just disable all the options you don't need.
<habit> Hello guys. I have a problem - sound of front left and front right speakers (5.1 system) is weird - they are sounds like superwoofer. Anybody can advice me?
<rdz> Silv3r_Blad3, http://dcdplayer.sourceforge.net/
<Silv3r_Blad3> Chousuke: i just want musci not video but it has to play cd as we;;
<Silv3r_Blad3> whyameye: ok ill check on mplayer options
<Rony> EvanCarroll: I check the memory from System-> Administration: it says 319MB of 2GB.. it seems a lot of memory still free.
<EvanCarroll> Rony: I'm telling you it wasn't designed to do that, you would have to create an iso from the CD Rom, mount it on a shmfs partition, and then chroot into it, and then you would still have 700 megs comprsesed in ram.
<Silv3r_Blad3> rdz: ok will check that site
<trilobiti> Rony: what you want to do seems more like creating a ramdisk, dumping the cd contents there and then change the refferences of the running system from the cd to the ramdisk.
<zelrikriando> Is there a firewall active by default on ubuntu?
<Hojjat> hi all. I have a private key, I want to make Ubutnu use it to connect to a remote server over SSH to access terminal.
<zelrikriando> and how to check if there is
<Hojjat> I just don't know where I have to paste/use the private key
<trilobiti> Rony: Not that I tried ever that, but that's my idea of how it should be done.
<Rony> trilobitti: how to do that?
<EvanCarroll> Rony: It would make no sense whatsoever to randomly uncompress things into memory just so you can utilize more...
<Chousuke> Hojjat: put your public key in the remote server's list of accepted keys
<PEAKTOP> :D
<Hojjat> Chousuke: Public key is set.
<trilobiti> Rony: I don't think it's trivial stuff to do. Not for me anyhow. :)
<Rony> EvanCarroll: what i get is that Ubuntu does not utilize the whole 2GB of my laptop memory. Have you tried with 4GB ram laptop?
<PEAKTOP> sorry =\
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: there is no firewall by default, but there are no app installed that open ports ether, you can install firestarter or somthing like that if you want
<Chousuke> Hojjat: then you just connect
<trilobiti> Rony: I think it does
<Hojjat> chousuke: I could use it with my previous installation of Ubuntu. I just don't remember where I pasted the private key.
<Chousuke> Hojjat: your private key must reside in your ~/.ssh/ directory
<Chousuke> Hojjat: you don't paste it anywhere.
<Hojjat> Chousuke: under what name
<zelrikriando> recon61, you mean I should open ports manually?
<Rony> It seems the kernel limits the memory by default
<Chousuke> I'm not sure.
<Chousuke> id_rsa or id_dsa or something
<Hojjat> Chousuke: Please notice that I'm "not" using the private key of my Ubuntu account. I have generated public/private key pair eslewhere
<EvanCarroll> Rony: what I get is you don't know what your talking about.
<trilobiti> Rony: the delays you see when you start a program is because it's all the time being uncompressed as well when it's read from cd
<EvanCarroll> Rony: Utilizing the 4gb of memory and filling it the brim with stupid shit so it is occupied is two seperatly different things.
<spunk> Hello, I'm using apache2 to serve WebDAV repositories for Mozilla Sunbird calendars. One of my users frequently "drops" the calendar file. It seems to be some problem related to WebDAV...
<EvanCarroll> Rony: The kernel is utilizing the memory, you're just not *needing* it, so you're trying to *create a need* which is stupid
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: no, ubuntu installs no software that open any ports. if you install a webserver is will use port 80 and that port will be accessible as there is no firewall to block it
<Rony> EVanCarroll: memory runs faster than the fastest hard drive
<DigitaL_FreaK08> Rony: yep correct...!
<zelrikriando> recon61, all I want to do is to send messages through thunderbird....
<EvanCarroll> Rony: I realize this. but preloading a whole compressed whole operating system into ram at boot time is stupid. It will happen in the natural cycle of things as you use stuff.
<recon61> ﻿﻿zelrikriando: well, there is no firewall unless you installed one, check your settings
<EvanCarroll> s/operating system/linux distro/
<ransom1982> is there anyone around who has experience with compiz and dual monitors?
<Chousuke> Hojjat: you should be able to just copy the keys into your ssh directory.
<djhash> !anyone | ransom1982
<ubottu> ransom1982: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ransom1982> ok, everything is working except the top 45 pixels of both screens are not refreshing
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: another way of saying this is that your e-mail port is open
<Rony> EvanCarroll: if i have 2GB ram and ubuntu only use 319MB of ram. why it need to access the CD, why i can have the cd image in the memory.
<zelrikriando> recon61, how do I check for firewalls?
<Hojjat> Chousuke: Okay. I figured that I can first run ssh-keygen -q -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -t rsa to create a set of keys, then overwrite them
<Rony> EvanCarroll: cd rom is even slower than hard drive
<trilobiti> Rony: true that. But I think you have to custom make a setup that only initiates from the disk, then create the ramdisk/ramfs, dump the system image in the ramdisk/ramfs and use that afterwards to continue booting and all.
<Hojjat> Chousuke: however, the key I have is generatedby Putty
<andresj> hey how do i add an URL to my playlist? I seem to only be able to add Files.
<andresj> in TOtem
<Hojjat> I have to convert it, I guess
<andresj> Totem
<Rony> trilobiti: that i am trying to figure out
<EvanCarroll> Rony: you're just not making any sense and not lisenting. go away.
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: did you install a firewall? if not there is none
<zelrikriando> recon61, I cant remember if I did
<Rony> EvanCarroll: go away you simply don't now the answer
<EvanCarroll> Rony: you don't understand the difference between utilzing ram, and allocating it. use google.
<Hojjat> Chousuke: never mind, PuttyGen does the conversion itself! :) Thanks
<trilobiti> Rony: then start with how to make a ramfs. Once that is done, it's a matter of copying a disk contents to the ramfs and then point the bootprocedures to the ramfs
<magnetron> andresj, which audio player is this?
<magnetron> !coc | EvanCarroll Rony
<ubottu> EvanCarroll Rony: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<trilobiti> Rony: Like i said, for me this is not so very trivial.
<Rony> EvanCarroll: thanks alot.  I got in at google. I gonna try at my 4GB laptop to run ubuntu from RAM... no cd access after loading..
<EvanCarroll> trilobiti: I already told him *what to do* thirty minutes ago, he doesn't understand why he is doing it and what it is actually going to achive so it is a fruitless instruction.
<andresj> magnetron, Totem
<ompaul> EvanCarroll, please calm down
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: you can use netstat to check , also check you router if you have one, it would have a firewall. probably not enabled though
<EvanCarroll> Rony: never going to work unless you're going to install into ram.
<EvanCarroll> Rony: and then chown into the installation
<hellohibye> hi
<trilobiti> EvanCarroll: chroot you mean  :p
<Rony> EvanCarroll: I am install to ram.. I found it in google thanks for your suggestion
<hellohibye> is there korean?
<[1]Andy> ciao
<hellohibye> do you know korean IRC?
<EvanCarroll> Rony: and even then the only thing you will get, is a more work done in boot time (if that makes sense post-boot) and less work on run-time. But, the time will be appx the same as installing to HD less the spead hit of the HD
<EvanCarroll> trilobiti: yar =(
<bazhang> !ko | hellohibye
<ubottu> hellohibye: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<[1]Andy> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dreamglider_> i installed VLC earlyer, but the playback is very skippy, it's like the DVD is badly scratched, how can i fix this ?
<trilobiti> Rony: I guess you want to use such a system where you're not allowed to install in disks, heh?
<EvanCarroll> Dreamglider_: run it from the terminal and post the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<[1]Andy> hay
<Dreamglider_> EvanCarroll, how do i do it ?
<Rony> need to reboot:  see you guys... thanks
<[1]Andy> list
<EvanCarroll> Dreamglider_: ALT+F2, type in 'gnome-terminal -e "vlc"'
<recon61> ﻿Dreamglider_ : have you installed the drivers for your vedio card? the graphic acceleration can make a big difference to DVD playback.
<zelrikriando> recon61, I dont know what to do with the output of netstat
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: what exactly are you trying to do, send a e-mail with thunderbird?
<zelrikriando> recon61, yeah
<daron> join #gsmnet
<zelrikriando> recon61, through my gmail account
<Hojjat> Hi All. I have another question: There are some commands I regularly use on bash. How can I create shortcuts for them on the desktop so they can be run with a double-click?
<Hojjat> commands like "svn update /dir/to/files/"
<hellohibye> 한국사람없나요?
<xbxb> I just installed a new system with the alternate installer and an encrypted root. it takes unusually slow to load gnome (before gnome, everything else is pretty fast). what could be the reason for that?
<hellohibye> 한국사람없나요?
<Dreamglider_> EvanCarroll, http://paste.ubuntu.com/54310/
<bobertdos> Hojjat: What sorts of commands? A lot of them can't be handled by X.
<djhash> Hojjat: right click on desktop and click create launcher
<trilobiti> Hojjat: you write one-liner scripts that contains each a command you use, and place them on the desktop. Then doubleclick them
<bazhang> hellohibye, /join #ubuntu-ko
<djhash> !ko | hellohibye
<ubottu> hellohibye: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
 * Hojjat tries those suggestions
<hellohibye> thank you
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: well, I don't think you have firewall issues, as the pop client initiates the connection. have you looked at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=13273
<zelrikriando> recon61, yeah and I selected 'no' at the question 'did that page help?' on every single help page from google :)
<Hojjat> djhash: good idea. But if i have a bash window open, and double click them, they try to open in that same window. Can I force them to open a new bash window?
<techsupport> bazhang, ! how are you buddy ! ? i need help man, please have a look at this post i made yesterday, i'm not getting any replies so maybe you know how to get it working... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938144&highlight=samba
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: so what error do you get when you try send mail?
<Fat_Man> How di I associate an icon  with a program listing in the menu?
<niou2> salut
<niou2> quelqu'un parle français ?
<bazhang> niou2, #ubuntu-fr
<Ali_ix> Fat_Man: right click > edit menu > eight click on item > properties > click on ico to change it
<zelrikriando> recon61, it's busy sending the message for a couple of minutes...then I get an error like, smtp cannot be reached or something
<niou2> merci beaucoup bazhang
<Ali_ix> !fr | niou2
<ubottu> niou2: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zelrikriando> recon61, not sure how to translate the error message
<Fat_Man> Ali_ix: Will try, Thanks!
<djhash> Hojjat: when you created the launcher did you change it from application to application in terminal
<Dreamglider_> EvanCarroll, you see anything that can be fixed ? -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54310/
<EvanCarroll> oh my bad
<EvanCarroll> let me check
<xbxb> I just installed a new system with the alternate installer and an encrypted root. it takes unusually long to load gnome and it's pretty slow (before gnome is started, everything else -- like the start up process - is pretty fast). what could be the reason for that?
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando "telnet pop.gmail.com 995" on the command line
<recon61> *try
<bazhang> techsupport, I took a look; not very good with samba. try the channel perhaps
<Hojjat> djhash: Oh, thanks! Now, I have a new problem: The bash window closes! It should practically ask me a password, but instead it just closes
<techsupport> bazhang, not much help form them , they are not responding
<hellohibye> h....e...l....p.... me.
<techsupport> bazhang, many days i tried
<EvanCarroll> Dreamglider_: you might want to google around for that message IMDCT there might be something in that
<EvanCarroll> Dreamglider_: other than that things look good
<bobertdos> bazhang: Sadly, techsupport has been trying to figure out this same thing for several days, and it has us all completely stumped. We've tried everything.
<EvanCarroll> Dreamglider_: you might want to try the same thing but with 'gnome-terminal -e "vlc -vv"'
<efj> My apologies for the ENTER button thing ;-) I had to leave suddently, sorry for that. Regarding the iptables problem I was explaning above, I am trying to set it up from scratch. It is now working with the following schema: a cable links the modem and a switch. One cable goes to the IDTV box, the other to the router. Router gers 83.*.*.* address. IDTV box gets 10.*.*.* address. To simplify the cable schema, I would like to put the IDTV box behind t
<efj> he router, but it needs to communicate transparently with the modem, not be like other hosts behind the router, which is why I would like to tunnel traffic for its mac address. Is this possible?
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: and tell me if it connects
<kokozedman> hey guys
<bazhang> bobertdos, wish I knew more about samba :)
<Hojjat> djhash: The command is this: "ssh -l www.example.com PubkeyAuthentication=yes" And it should keep the window open so I can use it!
<Hojjat> djhash: it just logs in and closes!
<kokozedman> is it possible to use Ubuntu, and install the packages manually?
<kokozedman> i have downloaded an Ubuntu 8.04.1 for my friend, who happens to not have an Internet connection; now, he wants to install Mplayer and amaroK
<zelrikriando> recon61, I solved it, somebody suggested the port 587 instead of 25...it worked
<Ali_ix> kokozedman: yes, you can dblclick on a .deb and install iot or user dpkg -i pacjkage.deb in terminal
<kokozedman> is there a way to do such a thing?
<bobertdos> kokozedman: Do you have your own Ubuntu system? You could use AptOnCD to make a disk of your own cache and do it that way.
<trilobiti> efj: You want the rules aplied on the router machine ?
<kokozedman> Ali_ix, where can i download the *.deb packages? i prefer that i download them from the Ubuntu repository
<Ali_ix> kokozedman: check here: packages.ubuntu.com search you application and download all needed dependencies
<zelrikriando> recon61, google advertise for the port 25 though
<trilobiti> efj: and also, is there a reason why as it is will not be acceptable ?
<kokozedman> bobertdos, yes, I do have on a Virtual machine
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: well, the standard port is 995, guess you missed it in the setup instructions
<kokozedman> Ali_ix, thanks
<bobertdos> !aptoncd | kokozedman:
<ubottu> kokozedman:: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<bazhang> kokozedman, aptoncd is nice too
<bazhang> oops
<zelrikriando> recon61, no 995 is for pop right?
<efj> trilobiti: yes. I currently have a MASQUERADE rule. I don't know the exact reason, but it just seem to not work if it is behind a router.
<trilobiti> efj: I mean why would you like to put it behind the router ?
<kokozedman> bobertdos, i'm super newbie on Ubuntu, i don't think i know how to handle that aptoncd; i'm currently on Gentoo
<kokozedman> but, i'll check around about that aptoncd
<efj> trilobiti: I am a geek =) No seriously, I have RJ45 plugs in my walls. It is to avoid having cables lying. If I can solve this with a software solution, then I go for it.
<niobe> How do I give permission to let it make a shared folder?
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: not sure, it the port that the google pop server expects connections, port 25 is normally used for smtp connections
<bobertdos> kokozedman: Three's not much to handle. It's a run of the mill GUI application. Basically, you just select the packages that are in your apt cache from the list, and burn them to a CD or DVD.
<kokozedman> Ali_ix, in which section is the Amarok for Ubuntu?
<kokozedman> bobertdos, ah! i see; can it save on a Flash drive, or other directory?
<ljsoftnet> hey, guys whats a good PC part to buy this christmas, that would work for ubuntu?
<Ali_ix> kokozedman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/amarok
<habit>  Hello guys. I have a problem - sound of front left and front right speakers (5.1 system) is weird - they are sounds like superwoofer. Anybody can advice me?
<Ali_ix> niobe: give some read permissions to other : 755 for folder
<trilobiti> efj: the router gets 83.x.x.x address on the outside interface I guess. Where does the idtv box gets the address 10.x.x.x? What assigns it that address ?
<zelrikriando> recon61, I was talking about smtp from the beginning, for some reason you changed the topic to pop...
<Ali_ix> niobe: ho do you want to share it, samba?
<ljsoftnet> habit: try to adjust the volume from the speakers
<zelrikriando> recon61, and my point was that port 25 doesnt work for smtp.gmail.com
<trigg3r> hey everyone, i am running kubuntu now, however i would also like to run ubuntu. i was wondering what is the process to dual boot kubuntu and ubuntu.
<efj> trilobiti: I have no freaking idea. I guess that there must be some check that is made at some upper level, DHCP requests being forwarded to some other host when matching the MAC address
<habit> ljsoftnet, the volume is ok.
<niobe> Ali_ix, yeah I wwent right click share and downlaoded smaba but it says that I dont have permission
<danbh_intrepid> trigg3r: the other option is to install them side by side
<Ali_ix> niobe: may be it is a system folder!
<jasunto> anyone have trouble making ad hoc wireless network?
<ljsoftnet> habit: just adjust it, high to low or low to high, and then try your audio
<bobertdos> kokozedman: Well no, but if your flash drive is big enough, you could just carry the ISO around and mount it if you wanted to. Of course, it might just be easier to copy the raw cache onto your flash drive. Otherwise, you can try the other things we've suggested too.
<niobe> Ali_ix, its on another drive
<karelm> Hi, is there a shortcut to view a non-graphical boot?
<efj> It is really weird having 2 different hosts on the same network with IP addresses corresponding to 2 different subnets
<trilobiti> efj: you use the router/internet and the idtv box with the same provider? Can it be that the modem does that for the idtv box ?
<trigg3r> danbh_intrepid: yeah like sudo apt-get ubuntu desktop or something... is there an advantage in doing one or the other?? i read that there is some problems running gnome and kde side by side
<niobe> Ali_ix, "You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<niobe> "
<Ali_ix> niobe: check the permissions and owner of folder
<kokozedman> bobertdos, so, it creates an ISO?! well, i have a 2 GB flash, which i think should be big enough (?)
<techsupport> how do you restart network ?
<trilobiti> efj: well I use multiple ips on the same interface a lot as for that
<efj> trilobiti: it might. They don't want to explain the why actually.
<Orchid`> how do i make a flwochart in ubuntu? what program do i use? i need to know so i can make acollege flowchart for school.
<Ali_ix> niobe: well, so you are not the main user of that machine?
<niobe> Ali_ix, hahah yeah that will help if its not root
<bobertdos> kokozedman: Yeah, it does :)
<danbh_intrepid> trigg3r: well, the advantage is that its easy.  You just have to run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.  The other way, you have to repartition, get a hold of a cd, boot, and install ubuntu to that partition.
<recon61> ﻿zelrikriando: I'm not really sure, but pop is the normal way of setting up such accounts, and the instructions i found on gmail for for port 995 using a pop protocal
<ASrock> i downloaded ubuntu 8.10 beta and when i put the disk in my ubuntu computer while it was running it asked me if i wanted to run the upgrade...i have another hard drive i was planning on installing to...is it safe to just upgrade or should i install on another partition
<efj> Trilobiti: I am trying to do something like this, but I just seem to have the wrong approach: iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i $ETH_INTERNET -m --mac-destination XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -j ROUTE -oif $ETH_LAN
<efj> iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -i $ETH_LAN -m mac --mac-source XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX -j ROUTE -oif $ETH_INTERNET
<efj> Actually, I only want to work on those packets at the networking level, not the IP level
<niobe> Ali_ix, canged from root to me and the I was able to create share, thank you :D
<trilobiti> efj: Do you have a ROUTE chain setup beforehand ?
<trilobiti> efj: using it that way implies that.
<Ali_ix> niobe: yw :)
<trigg3r> danbh_intrepid: have you heard of any problems running them side by side? i really don't want to repartition, because of the loss of space! i just don't want to have problems. LOL
<efj> It refuses me the use of ETH_LAN and ETH_INTERNET as parameters of the -oif option
<Dreamglider_> EvanCarroll, would you know why flashplayer in firefox also is slow "jerking" ?
<efj> At least that comforts me :-D I was going in the right direction with this.
<trilobiti> efj: there can't be input interface option in the PREROUTING as far as my idea is about it.
<bobertdos> techsupport: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<danbh_intrepid> trigg3r: I dont know.  I haven't heard much.  But, its easy enough to remove ubuntu later...   Actually, you should use this command,  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop                   Makes it real easy to remove later on
<trigg3r> danbh_intrepid: also, if i happen to like ubuntu better, is there a way to remove kubuntu and leave ubuntu without re-partitioning if i load them side by side
<danbh_intrepid> trigg3r: yes
<techsupport> bobertdos, other than that, everything else looks good ?
<trigg3r> danbh_intrepid: cool thanks
<danbh_intrepid> !puregnome | trigg3r
<ubottu> trigg3r: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<markus665> hi everyone - being a complete ubuntu noob - where do i get the driver file for this driver? http://linuxtv.org/hg/~anttip/af9015/summary
<markus665> its all text
<bobertdos> zelrikriando: 995 is the default port for SSL security, which is used for Gmail's pop server. The smtp uses TLS, port 587 on Thunderbird.
<danbh_intrepid> trigg3r: you will have to follow those instructions, and maybe run this command: sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop
<bobertdos> zelrikriando: but you know, thunderbird 2 can set up gmail accounts automatically.
<Ali_ix> markus665: try bz2|gz links on top of page
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Just been reading back over your comments. What is the reason for needing to route based on the MAC address? is the 'modem' (ADSL?) keyed to to the IDTV MAC address, or the IDTV device keyed to the modem's MAC address?
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: That is indeed my best guess as to why this doesn't work behind a NAT
<warty> here i am
<markus901> @ali: gotit thanx!
<patrick> need help
<warty> i am sending file for file via e-mail
<Ali_ix> !askp | patrick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askp
<Ali_ix> !ask | patrick
<ubottu> patrick: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<warty> so that i did a backup
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: If the IDTV device keeps its 'usual' 10.0.0.x address whilst still behind the router, and you simply use the router's routing table to let the IDTV device talk to the modem, does that fail in some way?
<warty> and then i can download
<Ali_ix> !enter | wart
<ubottu> wart: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ali_ix> !enter | warty
<ubottu> warty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<warty> but there is a directory of 700 mb that i would not to lose
<warty> how to do ?
<Guest9328> i have a dual operating system a vista and ubuntu. is there a antivirus for ubuntu in which i can scan my windows partitioned drive?
<bobertdos> Guest9328: How may we help you?
<warty> i got a live cd in the laptop
<baastrup> any lastfm experts in here?
<Guest9328> my vista is infected by spyware :(
<warty> well
<Ali_ix> !enter > warty
<ubottu> warty, please see my private message
<niobe> whats the best way to Sync my local disk with my Flash drive and the other way round?
<bobertdos> Guest9328: Well there is a Linux build of AVG. There's also ClamAV and a couple others....
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: It doesn't keep it. It gets the address that my DHCP server gives it.
<trilobiti> Guest9328: there might be but commercial. You do a search for Hiren BootCD. A liveCD bootable with a myriad of tools and antiviruses, and use that.
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: It has to register at some upper level. I can't simply give it a static 10.* network address
<recon61> ﻿baastrup: lol, whats to be expert in, type in you favoured tune and hit play :)
<Ali_ix> niobe: rsync in terminal is designed to do a mirror sync, there is also some GUI for it
<danbh_intrepid> !antivirus | Guest9328
<ubottu> Guest9328: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<niobe> Ali_ix, thanks again ^_^
<Guest9328> ok
<fsl> Hello. How do I set up a computer-to-computer WLAN? I have this internet connected via cable and want to share it to my other computer via WLAN.
<baastrup> recon61: hehe do you know how to get one of the linux clients to play our libary from lastfm?
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: Actually, the factoid isn't appropriate for him because he needs to scan his windows partition.
<Ali_ix> fsl: do you have soem wireless card on your pc or what?
<fsl> Yes, on both
<baastrup> recon61: I have tryed both rhythmbox and banshee without luck :-(
<danbh_intrepid> Guest9328: but guess what, I've dealt with several windows virus's, and they are a pain
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: So the IDTV device relies on a DHCP server, and usually that will be the modem's DHCP server?
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: it still lists the virus scanners available
<Ali_ix> fsl: try 'firestarte' for squick and simple sharing
<Ali_ix> !ics > fsl
<ubottu> fsl, please see my private message
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: yup that is it.
<bobertdos> danbh_intrepid: true
<efj> Maybe I could add some rules to the DHCP server to forward DHCP requests to the upper level for some specific MAC address?
<ggervais> hey what is the name of the windows panel software component in gnome (like the taskbar, but which display the windows name + icons) ?
<danbh_intrepid> Guest9328: I could give you further advice in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Henry_BR> Hi, can anyone help me? I have ubuntu 8.04 and I intend to upgrade it. Will I have to format partition or will I lose my configuration of ubuntu 8.04?
<Ali_ix> ggervais: gnome-bar
<recon61> ﻿baastrup: sorry but no, if by library you mean your music library you probably should contact lastfm. but still not sure what you mean.
<Ali_ix> ggervais: gnome-pannel*
<ggervais> it's gnome-bar? Thanks!
<Ali_ix> ggervais: it is gnome-panel
<Henry_BR> 8.04 to 8.10
<mattgyver83> Does anyone know of a Good DVD authoring tool for ubuntu?
<Stephane25> Hi. I cant install Ubuntu 8.04 at the first screen when I boot the cd because I cant push enter when its on install ubuntu. I have an old, old version of ubuntu (5.04) and I want to upgrade it. How can I do it?
<Ali_ix> !upgrade | Henry_BR
<ubottu> Henry_BR: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<warty> any day agot i take contact with rms, and to the end of the e-mail i send this one:  WINDOWS means: w = without; i=intruders; n=nothing; d=do; o=open; w=well; s=system
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: OK... I can think of two ways to deal with that. 1) implement a pseudo DHCP-relay in the router using iptables. 2) have the network DHCP issue an address in the 10.0.0/24 sub-net to the IDTV MAC, and use the router's routing table to ensure the IDTV device and modem can talk.
<Guest9328> what version of hiren can you recommend?
<snazol> hello
<warty> he replies me saying: Wide to Intruders, Doesn't Operate Worth Shit
<warty> or
<warty> Worse than Idiotic; Nasty; Designed to Oppress the Whole of Society
<FloodBot2> warty: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Henry_BR> ubottu: tnks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnks
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Unless the modem and IDTV devices were originally part of one package and specially configured to work together, that should work
<Ali_ix> Stephane25: get the latest version cdrom and try that, 5.04 is too old and you can't upgrad eit directly to latest
<snazol> how i can install a Gadu-Gadu on Ubuntu?
<Stephane25> That's what I did Ali_ix
<Z_o-s-o> lol @ 5.04
<Stephane25> I have the 8.04 cdrom
<Stephane25> I burned the iso on a cd.
<Stephane25> try to boot with the cd
<Ali_ix> Stephane25: so your keyboard won't work on first menu?
<Stephane25> Got to the first menu.
<Stephane25> It works.
<trilobiti> Guest39088: the latest the better. It won't hurt to try some 2 or three as they have different av software bundled in them and for viruses, the more scan options, the better.
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: It has to be the first option, since the address has to be issued by the DHCP server on the ISP side. I'll give it a try.
<Ali_ix> !enter > Stephane25
<ubottu> Stephane25, please see my private message
<recon61> ﻿baastrup: quick web search turned up http://www.freewaregenius.com/2008/06/18/atunes-get-a-sophisticated-mp3-player-with-lastfm-integration
<Ali_ix> Stephane25: so what is the problem?
<Stephane25> I just can't push enter on the install option, but i can push enter on boot with the first disk
<trilobiti> efj: I'd try the 2nd solution that IntuitiveNipple suggested. It's sleeker. :D
<bobertdos> Stephane25: hmm.........that's quite bizarre
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Ahhh, so the modem is the ISP's cable-modem is it?
<Ali_ix> Stephane25: is it disabled or something? is that a PC? can you choose try ubuntu option?
<Stephane25> I can try all the ubuntu options with F2,F3,F4 etc...
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: Yes it is
<Stephane25> (And yes it is a PC)
<dlhd> hello all
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: And presumably, the IDTV service is provided by the ISP?
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: You got it all =)
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: OK, things are starting to become clear at last :D
<efj> My apologies for that
<hellohibye> 사랑하는 사람들 모두 모여서
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: So, the *actual* challenge is to have the DHCP lease offer/accept that is issued by the ISP equipment, and usually is relayed by the cable-modem to a device connected to it, to instead be passed through the router
<hellohibye> 당신의 기느 날을 축하합니다.
<Scottas> hello guys!!!!!!!
<hellohibye> hello man
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: And on top of that, a pretty standard addition to the router's routing table once the IDTV has its IP address
<zelrikriando> bobertdos, ohhh, well too late
<Stirk> I want to install Ubuntu on my flash drive. Not a persistent live install from a live cd, but a full install of ubuntu. I've already installed ubuntu on the flash drive, but I didnt install a bootloader. Someone told me to use syslinux. I created a fat32 partition on the drive for this purpose. How do I install syslinux?
<niobe> whats the best filesystem for my Flash Drive, I want to use it with Windows, I think NTFS is the best, but i'm not sur
<fsl> how do i install drivers for atheros built-in wlan?
<en1gma> hi all i am running ubuntu 8.04 on an amd64 with an nf4 mb and i am using the optical from the onboard sound going to my stereo and i dont hear any sound
<en1gma> can someone help
<Scottas> i ve got ubuntu 8.04 and i want to dual boot with xp sp3!!!!i am trying to install xp on many usb sticks but it says it 's not compatible!!!!
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: That's exactly what I have been dealing with up until now :)
<en1gma> i think i just need to adjust a setting
<niobe> en1gma, have you rebooted?
<Stirk> niobe: fat32 is most common for flash drives, but it has file size limitations. If you are only going to be using your drive with windows systems NTFS is fine.
<en1gma> yea a couple times but i think i need to tell it to use pcm or something
<Stephane25> Hello, I'll try to clarify my problem. I tried to switch from windows to Ubuntu. I have an older version of Ubuntu (5.04) (I know it's funny) Now. I wanted to upgrade to 8.04. I burned the iso on a cd, it works. I went to the first screen. My keybord works because I can change all the options with F1, F2, F3 and F4. I can also push enter on the Boot with first disk option. But, I cannot push enter on the Install ubuntu option. How can I install Ubutun 8.04
<bobertdos> niobe: Fat32 would probably be better, because it's not journaled.
<fsl> how do i install drivers for atheros built-in wlan?
<en1gma> niobe do you know what i need to do
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: efj: What would happen if the router gets assigned a mac address by hand which oddly happens to be the idtv box's mac address ?
<danbh_intrepid> bobertdos: ironically, that factoid is wrong
<efj> trilobiti: it would be considered as the IDTV box I guess
<en1gma> i think i have ack804
<en1gma> i mean CK804
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Well, things just got easier. You can forget about MAC addresses. On the router, instead, you need some netfilter rules to forward particular DHCP requests/responses which will involve IP rules only - addresses 0.0.0.0 and 255.255.255.255, and UDP ports 67 68, and some clever stuff to prevent the DHCP server in the router answering the request :)
<Stirk> niobe: fat32 is most common for flash drives, but it has file size limitations. If you are only going to be using your drive with windows systems NTFS is fine.
<Scottas> i tried with 8gb sticks formated in fat32 but it doesn't have an option for ntfs format:@
<niobe> Stirk, Sounds good, its in Fat16 atm
<recon61> Stephane25:  can you select other options using the up and down arrow, if not your keyboard might not be setup correctly and the enter button not work. just an idea
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: oh, so he has one hdcp server in the modem and another in the router too ?
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: I doubt the MAC address of the IDTV device matters, since that only goes as far as the cable-modem anyhow.
<Stephane25> To recon61 : Yes I can select other options with my up and down arrow.
<IntuitiveNipple> trilobiti: no, the cable-modem will have a dhcp-proxy that works from the ISP DHCP server
<trilobiti> i see
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: It has to somehow filter on Mac addresses when it comes to DHCP requests
<tilgovi> I have autofs enabled for nfs shares in /net (the default). When I log in, I see a process trying to access /net/myoldserver which hangs, because I no longer have that host up. The problem is that the mount options include intr,soft but the process is uninterruptible and doesn't seem to be timing out. How can I figure out what is accessing this directory?
<efj> Since other hosts still has to remain behind the router
<bobertdos> !install | Stephane25 take a look here, maybe you'll have better luck with an alternate method.
<ubottu> Stephane25 take a look here, maybe you'll have better luck with an alternate method.: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<niobe> would NTFS work with linux?
<jperkins> hi all
<en1gma> can someone tell me what i need to do to get some sound
<bobertdos> niobe: yes
<tilgovi> niobe: yes. ntfs-3g driver works great.
<trilobiti> niobe: ntfs does work with linux
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: It is an interesting configuration, but quite straight-forward once you've got your head around it :)
<mirak> hi
<Tim1_> how do u assign static ip address to eth00 in ubunto
<Tim1_> ubuntu
<tilgovi> en1gma, what kind of computer?
<keppi> I have a dumb question:  how do you reply to someone so that their nick precedes your text?
<mirak> when you use a virtualiser like virtualbox or vmware, is the network speed between guest and host limited by the hardware speed of the virtual devices ?
<jperkins> i'm having a problem with my monitor, i have an Acer X163w, the native resolution is 1360x768
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: My problem is that I know what I want to express, but I don't know how to set it up :D
<niobe> that is what I though, I will have a look at the advantages of the f=diffrent file systems I think
<jperkins> and i can't get anything about 800x600
<jperkins> my video card is a GeForce 6200
<jperkins> above, not about*
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: Maybe you could help me in how to set it up properly?
<jperkins> and i'm using the nv drivers
<en1gma> tilg the motherboard is an asus a8n32-sli-deluxe with an alc850 sound chip using the optical out
<markus901> sorry for bothering again: trying to install a usb dvb-t driver: found a file "af9015.h" would such a file be installable? if yes how?
<efj> 'cause so far I've been up to no good
<en1gma> tilgovi, the motherboard is an asus a8n32-sli-deluxe with an alc850 sound chip using the optical out
<recon61> ﻿jperkins: did you install the driver for you video card?
<jperkins> yep
<jperkins> i'm using the non-free drivers
<tilgovi> en1gma, try running alsamixer from a terminal and see if the slider is muted (press M to toggle) or turned down for the optical out
<jperkins> it was working at 1440x900 for a while
<jperkins> and now it's only working at 800x600
<en1gma> oh ok
<jperkins> neither one are very ideal
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: Hang on, I'm configuring a set of virtual machines to try and replicate the scenario
<bobertdos> keppi: I generally just copy/paste, but you can also use tab for autocompletion of names.
<efj> IntuitiveNipple: Thanks a lot
<trilobiti> lol IntuitiveNipple. I like that aproach
<fsl> how do i install drivers for atheros built-in wlan?
<en1gma> tilgovi, its GREEN
<en1gma> pcm is green and master volume
<IntuitiveNipple> efj: trilobiti you guys want to join #ubuntu-masters so we can focus on this one?
<jperkins> anyone got any idea?
<trilobiti> IntuitiveNipple: sure thing. Thanks
<d0htem> what kernel is intrepid running?
<tilgovi> en1gma, Are those the only ones you see? What does it say for Card: in th etop left?
<en1gma> but when i right click the speaker icon on the desktop menu bad what should it be set to
<en1gma> 1 sec
<marbisca> hello
<marbisca> Amule colors are illeggible
<bobertdos> !x | jperkins
<ubottu> jperkins: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<marbisca> what i've to do?
<en1gma> tilgovi, it says CK804
<en1gma> and chip is alc850
<legend2440> jperkins: in terminal type   xrandr  are there many options available for resolution?
<murre> hey there everyone....could someone help me convert some avi-files to a dvd that I can play on my ordinary dvd-player :O
<jperkins> bobertdos: i've been to that page
<marbisca> grey in to white
<graeme_> Hello everyone
<marbisca> somthing can helpme?
<bobertdos> jperkins: alright, just checking
<jperkins> stupid widescreen lcds
<case^> en1gma: I have the same chip and alsa is running fine, is it just optical causing issues?
<niobe> murre, http://www.realtimeedit.com/blog/2007/10/07/avi-to-dvd-script-linux-ubuntu/
<iceman`afk> help, how do i disable iptables?
<Stephane25> Ok.
<recon61> ﻿murre: I would suggest installing KB3, worked great for me
<Stephane25> I read all you told me to read and my problem is not listed. I will repeat.
<en1gma> im not sure i just installed yesterday and havent had sound yet
<bobertdos> marbisca: could you be a little more specific, please?
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: what do you mean 'disable" ?
<murre> KB3?
<case^> en1gma: no sound at all in no sound in flash?
<murre> where do I find it?
<DFlame> murre, Try DeVeDe. It's in synaptic and allows you to convert multiple files into an ISO image
<en1gma> correct
<en1gma> im at youtube
<Stephane25> I tried to switch from windows to Ubuntu. I have an older version of Ubuntu (5.04) (I know it's funny) Now. I wanted to upgrade to 8.04. I burned the iso on a cd, it works. I went to the first screen. My keybord works because I can change all the options with F1, F2, F3 and F4 and I can use my up and down arrow. I can also push enter on the Boot with first disk option. But, I cannot push enter on the Install ubuntu option. How can I install Ubutun 8.04 on 
<DFlame> which you then burn and pop in your player :)
<Stirk> How do I install syslinux on my usb drive? I installed ubuntu on the usb drive without a bootloader. I made a fat32 partition specifically for syslinux
<deelazy> someone knows a good irc client ?
<tilgovi> xchat
<iceman`afk> trilobiti: i just put the rules in but the system kicked me out because of them, and now i want to remove the firewall so i can log in remotely
<d0htem> deelazy irssi
<ottoshmidt> hi all, I'm having problem with reloading desktop after hibernation or Suspend mode
<deelazy> ok
<en1gma> wait i must have did something
<en1gma> i have sound at youtube now
<iceman`afk> but somehow even though ive removed all the rules it wont let me in
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: iptables -F ; iptables -X
<ottoshmidt> a  black screen appears with no reaction
<en1gma> what about desktop sounds
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: that asumes you have default policy ACCEPT
<tilgovi> d0htem, I've never used anything but xchat. what's good about irssi?
<case^> en1gma: search for libflash in synaptic
<trilobiti> if not, you'll have to do that as well.
<en1gma> case^, flash has sound now
<d0htem> irssi is a console client
<deelazy> d0htem irssi copy of bitchx ?
<en1gma> what about desktop theme sounds
<d0htem> no gui
<case^> en1gma: sweet :)
<tilgovi> d0htem, Ah, I see.
<iceman`afk> ok
<d0htem> bitchx copy of irssi if correct
<murre> thanks for the tip, but where do I find DeVeDe or KB3 :O
<en1gma> like when i click buttons i dont hear any clicks
<recon61> ﻿murre: try "sudo apt-get install k3d"
<case^> if flash works then it's just your setup
<deelazy> why it's bette than bitchx ?
<Stirk> How do I install syslinux on my usb drive? I installed ubuntu on the usb drive without a bootloader. I made a fat32 partition specifically for syslinux
<case^> en1gma
<en1gma> yea
<deelazy> better sorry
<case^> default is no click sound
<d0htem> irssi is easy to use
<d0htem> window management
<d0htem> cept its leet
<deelazy> ok will try it
<en1gma> case^, where is that setting
<MXIIA> How can I make it so a user cannot go to any directory above his home directory in proftpd?
<fsl> how do i enable all repositories for Ubuntu?
<en1gma> im new to gnome i used to use kde
<case^> en1gma: umm hang on
<en1gma> ok
<bobertdos> Stirk: You'll probably have better luck googling.
<d0htem> gnome is pwn new kde sucks
<recon61> ﻿murre: opps , might be k3b , it's in the repos so use synaptic
<en1gma> gnome is pretty nice i have to admit
<DFlame> Stirk, you might try looking at pendrivelinux.com I'm pretty sure they have guides that involve what you're doing
<bobertdos> fsl: System->Administration->Software Sources (assuming Hardy)
<case^> en1gma: system-preferences-sound preferences
<tilgovi> en1gma, I'm a recent convert as well. I find that there's no substitute for k3b and amarok though. Mostly amarok. Brasero isn't awful.
<murre> mhm ok
<en1gma> k3b pwns
<tilgovi> yah
<en1gma> ok checking those setttings brb
<Stirk> I'll check that site out
<case^> amarok works great on gnome
<fsl> bobertdos: all of them are enabled but i still cant install the atheros drieer
<fsl> *driver
<iceman`afk> trilobiti: how to check if i have default policy accept?
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: iptables -L
<iceman`afk> and what should that show?
<m28tasik> hpih
<iceman`afk> there are no rules in there
<bobertdos> !atheros | fsl
<ubottu> fsl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loller> how to find someone ip when i am using skype/msn and so on i`ve tried using netstat and looking for established connection with the particular program any other tools ?
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: something like:   Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<trilobiti> iceman`afk: and for FORWARD and OUTPUT too
<iceman`afk> ok
<murre> ok i did it
<murre> the install is ready
<en1gma> yea i still dont hear system sounds but at least i hear music
<murre> what do I do now?
<en1gma> its all good thanks for the help
<recon61> ﻿murre: start k3b and get burning :)
<murre> aah, thanks man
<murre> brasero was shit, didn't work prperly
<dlhd> i have a short question: i can set the library path (in a script) with  LD_LIBRARY_PATH. is there a way to set the path to the "/usr/share" directory?
<recon61> ﻿murre: well , k3b worked well for me, but no guaranties
<Ali_ix> dlhd: use expoert command to set variables
<Ali_ix> dlhd: *export
<csk1969> join #ubuntu.it
<tilgovi> en1gma, System sounds are enabled in the Sound preferences? You could also try changing the Sound Events playback from Autodetect to something else.
<murre> mhm...should I burn in "iso9660 image"?
<fsl> bobertdos: but where do i find drivers for AR2413?
<Ali_ix> csk1969: put a '/' before join
<en1gma> ok checking
<murre> can a regulary dvdplayer read iso-images
<Ali_ix> murre: you should write it to disk, you can't read it as a file easily
<Tim1_> windows uses fat file system or ntfs ...what kind of file system ubuntu uses
<dlhd> Ali_ix: yes. but i have an app which searches for something in /usr/share/pixmaps. But its not there its in my home dir. can i override this var?
<case^> ext3
<Tim1_> i guess it is compatible with windows...
<Ali_ix> dlhd: yes, you can redefine it
<case^> nope
<bobertdos> fsl: I'm not very good with atheros, but generally, you either use madwifi, ndiswrapper/ndisgtk or you end up having to find Linux drivers on the net and compiling them yourself :p
<Ali_ix> dlhd: but be aware of other apps that may use it, you may make something break!
<bobertdos> !ext3 | Tim_
<ubottu> Tim_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Ali_ix> Tim1_: ext3 usually
<en1gma> tilgovi, when i do the sound tests they play but i still dont hear anything when i do clicking
<dlhd> Ali_ix: how can i redefine it? (just for one script)
<tilgovi> en1gma, strange.
<en1gma> what is something that when i open or close i should hear a click
<tilgovi> en1gma, you have software mixing turned on?
<en1gma> yea and the one below it to
<tilgovi> en1gma, heh..I dunno. I turn off system sounds because I don't like them.
<en1gma> :)
<murre> what?....ok I have some movies on the computer in avi-files/formats/images (i dont know :P) and I want to burn it to a dvd-r so I can play it on my ordinary dvd-player.....and I have K3b
<murre> How do I do?
<en1gma> if they were working i would probably turn them off to
<en1gma> :)
<tictac232434> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ali_ix> dlhd: some dirty way: set curent value to a variable and export new value tro it on top of script! and then revrese it at end of script
<recon61> ﻿murre: you need to understand what an iso file is. its a full copy of a CD/DVD with "boot sector" and all data, you can use an iso to recreate the orginal CD/DVD with all it's information not just files
<tilgovi> haha
<fsl> !madwifi
<en1gma> this is good enough
<en1gma> thanks again
<jassim> hello pl how to mount usb flash its dont work in windows and linux say cant mount i
<dlhd> Ali_ix: but i don't know a variable holding the path to the /user/shared files. I want to change this search path
<en1gma> i do have another question though....codeblocks requires wxwidgets and i installed the wx-common i think it was and i still couldnt build codeblocks
<case^> jassim: type in what it tells you in the error
<en1gma> it would tell me something about my path to wx-config being wrong or wx-widgets not installed
<tester-> hello guys, i need some help, is it possible to mount a freebsd hard disk under ubuntu? and if yes how?
<Ali_ix> dlhd: i was describing a swap function, what is your script language?
<recon61> ﻿murre: k3b will converts the AVI to the DVD format and burn it to disk with dvd menus. you need to read the help that comes with K3b to see exactly how you do this, it is not that complicated
<jassim> Can't mount file enable tov mount location
<Ali_ix> tester-: yes. what is file system?
<murre> tankyou. sry I'am so lost....this linux thing is pretty new to me
<fsl> how do i install madwifi then?
<mx-tvt> hey...which version of xorg is ubuntu currently using?
<tester-> i think is ufs but i'm not sure
<prueba> hi i don't speak eglish, please red and vote this idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13905/ thanks
<tester-> how can i verify it?
<prueba> red = read
<recon61> ﻿murre: dont have k3b on my system any more so cant be specific, there should be step by step instruction on the net somewhere, have a look
<niobe> is there an alternate to Skype?
<l337ingDisorder> hey folks, I've been put in charge of creating a firefox-only web kiosk - no ability to log out, no ability to install programs, no ability to access any system applets like the Network manager, etc - basically just turn the computer on and have it boot to firefox. I figure starting with xubuntu would be a good start, and I'm guessing the smart plan is to get the system installed and...
<l337ingDisorder> ...configured then just use remastersys to build a distributable copy but is there any kind of documentation as to how to strip gnome down so that there isn't any kind of UI, and is there any way to make it so a user can't log out, restart, or access anything in the system -> administration or system -> profile menus?
<dlhd> Ali_ix: i have none. I'm trying to launch an app that is not installed. I copied all its libraries into a ~/test/lib dir and set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to it. it launches but stops because it needs files from /usr/share/. (which are not there because its not installed) Now i need to tell the app that they are in another place (like with the libraries).
<niobe> l337ingDisorder, try Linux from scratch
<prueba> Alguien habla español aqui?
<case^> l337ingDisorder: try kiosk-cd
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rom1v> hi
<l337ingDisorder> case^: nice, thanks I'll look at that
<case^> prueba join ubuntu-es
<prueba> Gracias Thanks
<Ali_ix> dlhd: try this: export VARIABLE=new_value; YOUR/APPLICATION
<rom1v> I am looking for the file which contains the directories "music video..."
<rom1v> in the home
<rom1v> I know it's in /home/$user/..
<rom1v> ...
<Ali_ix> dlhd: in terminal, it first export that variable, and then runs the app
<Ali_ix> !enter > rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v, please see my private message
<prueba> please read mi idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13905/ thanks
<dlhd> Ali_ix: yes but i'm searching for a variable! a variable to change!
<rom1v> ok, sorry
<HappyHater> rom1v, the file that contains those directories?
<legend2440> en1gma: why compile codeblocks? just install with deb files
<Ali_ix> dlhd: run export command alone to see what are current variables and values
<rom1v> the file which defines which are those directory : desktop is ~/Desktop or ~/Bureau (in french)...
<en1gma> legend2440, i would like to get it from synaptic so it gets all the deps
<en1gma> i think i found a repo for it
<sehe> sziasztok
<Ali_ix> rom1v: are those separate partitions?
<jassim> hello pl how to mount usb flash its dont work in windows and linux say cant mount
<bazhang> !hu | sehe
<ubottu> sehe: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Ali_ix> jassim: what is the error? just cant mount? may be it is corrupted
<rom1v> no
<legend2440> en1gma: http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/binaries#linux
<tico> hello how can i load file browser from terminal?
<en1gma> legend2440, does that get wxwidgets too
<HappyHater> tico, 'nautilus'
<en1gma> i mean is it included in the .deb
<the_darkside_986> Hello everyone.  Is it possible to switch window managers while remaining logged into a session? (e.g. killing metacity and running evilwm without metacity respawning)?
<Realistic_Dragon> good afternoon
<tico> HappyHater, thank you
<jassim> yeah thats all cant mount file unable to mount location i cant format it too in windows
<Realistic_Dragon> has anyone had any luck with a macbook and ath9k on intrepid? mine only connects to my wireless network 10% of the time
<Ayabara> is it possible to resize a logical partition using gparted?
<legend2440> en1gma: been a while since i used codeblocks but i'm pretty sure you get everything you need
<platyhelminthh> Ayabara yes but it depend of the file system i think
<mluser-home> Hello, I need to change the hostname of a hardy box, what files do I need to modify, or is there a more automated way to do this?
<jassim> Ali_ix :yeah thats all cant mount file unable to mount location i cant format it too in windows
 * vorador Boas!
<Ali_ix> jassim: check it with fsck
<Ali_ix> !fsck > jassim
<ubottu> jassim, please see my private message
<nick_> If I wanted to statically change my IP address of a virtual machine would I change it in /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<RyanPrior> How can I extract a font embedded in a PDF?
<en1gma> lege, it contained a .deb dir with about 5 or 6 .deb files in it
<Ali_ix> Nick_ if you use GUI in ubuntu (network manager) it will
<meoblast001> whats the filesystem type on a PS1 CDROM?
<Ali_ix> meoblast001: cdrom file system is either iso966 or udf
<meoblast001> how do i specify that in the mount command?
<recon61> ﻿nick_ : why not use system -> admin -> network ?
<Ali_ix> meoblast001: no need, just mount /dev/YOURCDROM /media/cdrom
<meoblast001> error
<Skky> It's not GUI  based, i'm using just CLI
<meoblast001> mount: block device /dev/scd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<meoblast001> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Ali_ix> meoblast001: well, the first line (read only) is okm, but no idea about second error, checm man mount for parameters
<ailean> i installed the 64-bit version of ubuntu to find that there isn't an adobe flash plug-in for the format.  I installed the 32 bit version of firefox so that i could use the 32-bit flash plug-in, and it worked.  But there was a broken dependency in synaptic.  I want to downgrade to the 32-bit version of ubuntu.  What is the easiest way to do that?
<superspuck> can someone help me get access to my vista shares, somehow all I get are read and delete permissions. :S
<meoblast001> Ali_ix: yay this is gonna be a project
<danbh_intrepid> ailean: reinstall
<Ali_ix> meoblast001: mount -t XXX will specify the file system
<RandyboY> What program can i use (most easy program since this is for my fathers machine) for playing DVDs?
<Skky> I can't use Admin -> Network because the VM is all text based, I can't run the GUI
<ailean> danbh_intrepid, Can I install over the 64-bit one or should i format first?
<danbh_intrepid> ailean: its easier to save what you want to save (which further help can be offered on that), and then just reinstall
<Ali_ix> superspuck: so what else permissions do you need on a share?
<meoblast001> Ali_ix:  mount -t /dev/cdrom1 did nothing
<Ali_ix> Skky: use ifconfig command or edit /etc/network/interfaces file
<superspuck> Ali_ix: Modify of course
<danbh_intrepid> ailean: well, I would have the installer format the partition
<danbh_intrepid> ailean: just to clear it out
<nolochemical> greetings :)
<Ali_ix> superspuck: isn't the 'write' the same?
<ailean> danbh_intrepid, ok, thanks :)
<Ali_ix> meoblast001: ream man mount
<superspuck> Ali_ix: Yes I dont have write only read and delete
<meoblast001> yay i mounted it
<ailean> danbh_intrepid, this is a clean install anyway.  I don't have anything i need to keep
<meoblast001> by not specifying a mount destination
<nolochemical> ..new to ubuntu, just wondering if there is a popular gui for the mail command..
<Ali_ix> superspuck: so this is on vista part, write click on share and add more permissions
<glebsan1> оп
<meoblast001> yay im playing a PS1 game
<superspuck> Ali_ix: I can create files, and delete them. But I cant write in the files. Don't think it's a vista problem, I have full permissions for my user on this share.
<drawde> anyone around?
<nolochemical> yeah :)
<nolochemical> asking question..
<nolochemical> *questions..
<case^> wat
<recon61> ﻿drawde: lol only 1400 people in this room
<nolochemical> hehehe
<Ali_ix> superspuck: check those files specific permissions on vista, may be they are readonly (individual files not entire share)
<Stormx2> Firefox keeps freezing for ~5-10 seconds every time I load a page and sometimes when I don't do anything at all.
<Stormx2> Any suggestions?
<snarkster> Im trying to get my virtual box machines to work on intrepid, what package do i need to compile the vbox driver?
<case^> opera
<drawde> Anyone know how to get identd working on ubuntu? i've installed pidentd but i dont know how to edit it to work with my bnc
<superspuck> Ali_ix: all files have full permissions for all users and everyone else
<rangua> hello... my webcam is not working, uvcvideo fails to query... it's weird, it works sometimes, but generally it doesn't, and it never works for a second time unless i reboot... is there a way to verify its not a hardware problem?
<Ali_ix> superspuck: weird, no idea :(
<superspuck> :(
<recon61> rangua: have you tried unplugging  the web camera from the usb port and reconnecting it ?
<rangua> it's a built in camera
<snarkster> i have the same problem but mine is built in
<snarkster> i dont even know a program to use it
<Babam> Hey, I'm trying to add brushes to gimp, umm where can I find the folder where gimp is installed?
<rangua> i use cheese
<drawde> Anyone know how to get identd working on ubuntu? i've installed pidentd but i dont know how to edit it to work with my bnc
<Mike0020> Can anyone help me speed up my Wubi installation? It says it will take 56 hours :S
<rangua> can i "unplug" it from linux?
<Babam> Or can I not add brushes to gimp?
<RandyboY> What program can i use (most easy program since this is for my fathers machine) for playing DVDs?
<xmagixx> if i want to make a bash script with rsync, how do i make it do 2 diffrient rsyncs ? etc. rsync /home/user/ /media/backup and rsync /home/user2 /media/backup2
<recon61> ﻿rangua: just suggested that as i use a usb mouse that sometimes has issues when i boot, reconnecting it normally fixes it. dont know any more about usb cameras though
<sudobash> Nero 3 is pretty nice is can play the music and burn it at the same time...
<Babam> How do I add brushes to GIMP in ubuntu?
<sudobash> it*\
<meoblast001> how do i create a CD image? i have a PS1 game in my CD drive that i want on my HardDisk for good
<Mike0020> Is it possible to speed up my Wubi installation? It says it will take 65 hours.
<csilk> Babam, /usr/lib/gimp
<recon61> ﻿RandyboY: well mplayer should just play any dvd you put in the drive, you do need to install the dvd decoder though as it's not open source
<Skky> If I just wanted to assign a static IP address to my virtual machine would I edit my etc/network/interfaces file and add the two lines "iface eth0 inet static" [line2] "address xxx.xxx.x.xxx"  ?
<rangua> recon61: thanks.. i'm sure it's a hardware problem though, since it won't work on vista neither (but on vista i can't shut down the computer afterwards :| )..
<Babam> csilk: thanks, just figured it out with some poking around :D
<csilk> ok
<Kate__> hello, is there someone good for the C programming ? What must I do to program in C with the new version of ubuntu ?
<sudobash> the only way your data will for certain be around for good is putting it on the internet
<tilgovi> I want to use the use_first_pass features of pam when logging in, but somehow delay this so that I get an automatic login to kerberos as soon as wireless comes up. Any thoughts?
<denis_> tem alguem ai?
<denis_> alguem pod me ajudar
<recon61> ﻿rangua: I take it you installed libdvdcss2 in ubuntu?
<rangua> how can i tell?
<RandyboY> recon61, ok how do in stall the dvd-decoder then? No just Add/Remove... ?
<pdxkid> Hi all - quick question:  When I go to "Places -> Connect to Server".......is there a way to have the Service Type default to something else other then Public FTP?
<denis_> help
<recon61> opps getting mixed up
<pdxkid> I would like it to default to a selection that I regularly use, such as SSH or Windows Share
<tilgovi> Kate__, install gcc. Or if you want just a good set of essential development packages you could install build-essential
<_V_> j #fspot
<snarkster> what is the name of the package for kernel development
<Mike0020> Is it possible to speed up the Wubi installation?
<Kate__> tilgovi thank you, I have to write some simple sources with an editor ... how can i install gcc ?
<tilgovi> Kate__, Use Synaptic Package Manager or from a terminal do `sudo aptitude install gcc`
<Kate__> oki thanks !
<denis_> install amsn?
<techsupport> i'm tring to set up the ip manually in /etc/network/interfaces, what should i put under network ?
<techsupport> network and broadcast i'm not sure of
<Kiendas> Question: I've got some sort of Ubuntu/Vista conflict.  I installed Ubuntu last night, and just about everything works great, except now in Vista my internet connection and/or network drivers and/or something do not work.  any ideas on how to fix it?  Is this common?
<recon61> ﻿RandyboY: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html , follow the instructions for "Install libdvdcss2 and w32 video codecs in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron)"
<recon61> ﻿RandyboY: mplayer is installed by default
<acu> I want to record VIDEO and AUDIO from my webcam - is any program which can do that ? (Luvcview captures video only and XAWTV does not work) _ I appreciate any hint or suggestion
<rangua> Kiendas: can you see your documents folder on vista partition from ubuntu? (nothing relevant to your problem, but i'm curious if i'm the only one)
<Skky> Using ifconfig to change my ip address is not a permament change?
<Kiendas> well, i mounted my vista drives, so  yes. though i never used the my documents folder in vista
<rangua> oh.. well, i can see it, but can't see the docs inside
<Kiendas> oh wait
<Kiendas> rangua, yeah.. folder is empty it seems.
<rangua> Kiendas: thanks, now i know i'm not crazy (maybe..)
<rangua> :P
<Kiendas> so, same here.   I knew there was a reason that I never used that folder, as much as windows tried to force it on me
<Kiendas> must be protected/encrypted  in some way
<kris> o0
<rangua> Kienda: can you see networks on vista?
<Jeruvy> Kiendas: its a shell extension, not a true folder, like a symlink
<anyone> hi all
<rangua> Jeruvy: do you know where's the real folder?
<anyone> i have a question
<rangua> anyone has one
<Kiendas> jeruvy: so where is it really pointing to?
<rangua> :)
<tonsofpcs> the upgrade from feisty > gusty says that there was a security flaw that rendered my SSL cert insecure.  Where can I read the details of this issue?
<Jeruvy> rangua: right click on the icon and look at the 'target' field, that will tell you.
<Kiendas> but anyhoo..  uhm.  no, in vista networks don't show up.
<anyone> i use cryptsetup for encrypted swap. it is randomly generated with /dev/urandom at boot, but that stops the hibernate function from working.
<TJ-42> anyone know how stable the nvidia beta drivers are?  I'm having problems with my current one, and some of the release notes suggest that the problem is fixed in the new beta drivers -- but I don't want to cause more problems.
<Glady> how come i have 2 or 3 ip
<anyone> because new UUIDs are generated.
<Glady> what the hell
<Glady> crazy pc
<Jeruvy> Kiendas: vista home?  no, only full disk sharing is supported.
<chamunks> I need help finding my acidlab/acidbase in my website
<Kiendas> um
<Kiendas> well, so is it possible that ubuntu messed with the network card in someway that is preventing vista from using it now?
<D4vid-> mierda
<Ali_ix> Skky: no
<D4vid-> esto es una cagada verdadera
<D4vid-> no?
<Glady> lol
<Glady> what is cagada
<Ali_ix> Skky: you shoulkd edit interfaces file to make ity permanent
<rangua> D4vid-: :??? porque?
<rafaelscj> wrong channel?
<D4vid-> :O
<recon61> ﻿Glady: well, there is a default host address 127.0.0.1 that the computer uses to talk to itself , and you can have another ip for each network card you have
<Jeruvy> Kiendas: no
<D4vid-> rangua de donde sos?
<Kiendas> welll  then that's pretty weird
<Glady> I see
<Glady> so I talk to myself all the time
<Glady> i dont talk with you right now
<Kiendas> let me reboot and give it another go
<chamunks> anyone know how to set up an intrusion detection system that can point me in a good direction to get it installed preferably snort
<Kiendas> thanks
<rangua> Kiendas: have you tried reinstalling the drivers on vista?
<Kiendas> i'm thinking it might have something to do with ready driver plus
<Ali_ix> chamunks: howtoforge.com has some tutorial on it
<Jeruvy> chamunks: #snort
<chamunks> Ali_ix, thanks ill look into it
<Kiendas> my boot manager was a bit confused to find itself the second drive instead of the first
<rafaelscj> ntld is great!
<Kiendas> aout
<kris> яебуубунту
<chamunks> Jeruvy, i would but my current issue with it is more ubuntu based than snort specific.
<Mike0020> Is it possible to speed up the Wubi installation?
<rangua> bye all
<gigatropolis> I have two sound cards installed and want to use the second sound card, card1:  I installed ubuntu-studio and it seems to be using card0.   How to use the card1 for audio?
<kskrilla> i have a question about yast to, im using ubuntu 8.04 and is there yast2 for it?
<Jeruvy> chamunks: whats the question?
<kskrilla> im trying to install gyachi and i get almost done but i have some Alsa error
<meoblast001> im mkisofs, how do you specify filesystem type
<meoblast001> i need to select iso9660
<chamunks> Jeruvy, well i've installed snort, acidbase, and acidlab via apt but they say to navigate my browser to http://localhost/acidbase and /acidlab/ but neither url's work.
<kskrilla> im pretty new at this hah
<Kiendas> hey, who was it that was trying to get into his my documents on windows from ubuntu?
<Skky> I just changed the IP address in my /etc/network/interfaces file - are there any other files I need to change to reflect the new values?
<kskrilla> my question is, is there YAST2 for ubuntu
<Jeruvy> chamunks: I'm not familiar with acidbase and acid lab, are these packages related to ACID?
<Kiendas> it's actually in the users directory, says google search
<gigatropolis> how can I specify which sound card for ubuntu to use?
<chamunks> Jeruvy, now this might not have anything to do with anything but i've found apache.conf files in /etc/acidlab and /etc/acidbase plus a few .php files
<magnetron> gigatropolis, you need the program "pavucontrol" for that
<traubisoda> hülye bot
<Kiendas> c:\Users and c:\ProgramData
<chamunks> Jeruvy, well as far as my research has mentioned these two work with snort
<Jeruvy> chamunks: are they ACID packages?
<quaal> how do i change umask permanently.
<recon61> ﻿chamunks: well if it point you to localhost  those app probably work from apache, is you apache install working and running?
<quaal> for one user
<saurabh> does anybody know how to control height of compiz window?
<kskrilla> Does anyone know if 2 with you can use YAST2 with UBUNTU 8.04
<gigatropolis> magnetron: I have it. How to specify sound card
<chamunks> Jeruvy, ill look closer within synaptic for a description.
<Jeruvy> chamunks: if they are I'd remove them, and replace it with BASE.
<kitche> kskrilla: no sicne YAST is a SUSE program
<Jeruvy> chamunks: ACID is hopelessly outdated
<kitche> kskrilla: would have to rewrite it to make it work with .debs
<kskrilla> ah  gotcha, thanks.  has anyone got Gyachi to work with ubuntu
<chamunks> Jeruvy, that might be why im having trouble.
<Flare183> saurabh: Try asking in #compiz-fusion
<kskrilla> like i said im new and trying to get gyachi to work
<magnetron> gigatropolis, select it in the "output devices" tab. right click on it and select "make default"
<amnay> Hello
<Flare183> !hi | amnay
<chamunks> recon61, my apache seems fine, but i see no reference to these extra apache.conf files
<ubottu> amnay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<amnay> Surprisingly , my terminal has no text colors at all
<Flare183> amnay: Is that bad?
<Jeruvy> chamunks: also note that ubuntu is not up to date with snort, and you may find building from scratch a better more usuable snort.
<amnay> Well , It used to look better
<Flare183> oh well
<chamunks> recon61, though /etc/clutch/apache.conf seems to be referenced somewhere in another unrelated install and that works fine.  My suspicions say that it might be just a line somewhere i need to add.
<recon61> ﻿chamunks: well the apps you mentioned probably have to be installed somewhere apache can find them, so you would need to configure apache so it would serve them
<kskrilla> kitchie: have you got Gyachi to work with ubuntu, and if so or not, whats a good yahoo messenger program out there that broadcasts webcam and reciecs it
<Tim1_> how do u install mysql on ubunto
<Flare183> !lamp | Tim1_
<ubottu> Tim1_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chamunks> Jeruvy, hmm well thats not outside the possabilities i wouldnt mind kicking around this vm im toying with first.
<amnay> and when i want to jump from one word to another , it gives something like  ";5C"
<death_sergeant> any clues on getting Xorg 7.4 (or more importantly, Intrepid) to recognize usb keyboard and mouse
<amnay> Using ctrl + arrow
<kitche> kskrilla: no messengers do that that I know of but what problem are you having with gyachi?
<Flare183> !interpid | death_sergeant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interpid
<Flare183> crap
<chamunks> recon61, :S thats a bit beyond me at the moment.
<death_sergeant> Flare183: thanks for nothing
<Ali_ix> !intrepid > death_sergeant
<ubottu> death_sergeant, please see my private message
<Flare183> !8.10 | death_sergeant
<ubottu> death_sergeant: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<Flare183> sorry about that
<kskrilla> kitche: im having a problem compiling it, ill do the code to configure but it gives me the ALSA error
<kskrilla> i could get more spacific if i run it again
<kitche> kskrilla: did you check to see if ubuntu has a package for it in the repo?
<magnetron> gigatropolis, did it work?
<death_sergeant> Flare183: gee thanks I had no idea it was in beta
<Jeruvy> chamunks: there is a doc on snort.org called 'how to build on debian' it works fine for ubuntu and will help.
<death_sergeant> wow you must be a genious
<kskrilla> kitche: roger i didn't see one
<gigatropolis> Megatron:  still no sound
<death_sergeant> what other !comands do you know that are helpfull
<kskrilla> ah sorry im in the army here in iraq, sorry about the roger crap
<death_sergeant> kskrilla: ROOM TENHUT
<kitche> kskrilla: well you need to install alsa-dev package most likely
<kskrilla> ok thanks ill take a look
<chamunks> Jeruvy, i've poked at that from time to time but compiling from source sometimes becomes somewhat intimidating for me but ill give it another run if you say it looks promising.
<death_sergeant> I will die laughing if he is currently standing
<kskrilla> all i need to do is search Alsa-dev, and thanks
<HappyHater> death_sergeant, no need to be a prick... noone here gets paid to answer your stupid questions
<death_sergeant> HappyHater: yeah but giving me useless information sux
<death_sergeant> HappyHater: and I do love being a prick
<Ali_ix> !msgbot > death_sergeant
<ubottu> death_sergeant, please see my private message
<death_sergeant> a BIG PRICK, gigity
<magnetron> !attitude | death_sergeant
<ubottu> death_sergeant: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kskrilla> no im not standing, you heard about the Sadr-City boys? thats my saquadron ;)
<energY> I need a program for copying files I can pause
<kskrilla> crazy times my man
<energY> Like in the middle, and then continue later
<postersanguitar> Is there a way to increase the size of the interface in proportion to the resolution?
<death_sergeant> ok then I will be nice about it
<Gin> what tool can you use to split a .mp4 file?
<magnetron> energY, copying files from the web, or from hard drives and discs?
<death_sergeant> thanks for nothing captain obvoius
<Klaus8> I am having a problem installing ubuntu
<Flare183> death_sergeant: your welcome
<Klaus8> I get an error
<energY> HD to HD
<Flare183> !ask | Klaus8
<ubottu> Klaus8: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jeruvy> chamunks: well I won't say it isn't daunting, but it does work fine and you can get the current version as well.
<chamunks> Jeruvy, fair enough is it that 11step .pdf something like that?
<sudobash>  what error klaus8?
<geremy> hey all, looking for a way to make xmovectrl --list entries correspond to running windows. any ideas?
<kskrilla> kitche: i don't see alsa-dev at all, hmm where can i grab it? google?
<kitche> kskrilla: in the ubuntu repos just look up also and install any of the -dev packages
<geremy> parallel question, is there an x server irc?
<Klaus8> BusyBox v1.13(Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) built in shell (ash)
<Klaus8> initramfs
<kskrilla> ok
<Klaus8> this is what I got when trying to isntall ubuntu
<postersanguitar> How do I find out my free space?
<||arifaX> postersanguitar: df -h
<geremy> klaus8: are you trying to build a custom iso?
<tilgovi> postersanguitar, df -h
<Klaus8> no
<Klaus8> I am using the official one
<kskrilla> also or alsa
<postersanguitar> is there a graphical way?
<Klaus8> I downloaded it from ubuntu.com
<Jeruvy> chamunks: ya 10, 11 ;)
<geremy> klaus8: do the disk check, that generally means that the initramfs isnt working
<Klaus8> my disk check fails too
<tilgovi> postersanguitar, I'm sure there is...maybe go to Places->Computer and then right click on a disk?
<Klaus8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54353/
<geremy> klaus8: ok, then d/l the iso again and burn it over
<liam422> anyone know of a client for paltalk
<chamunks> Jeruvy, so i suppose i should remove the .debs i've installed than...
<Klaus8> u think it can be an iso problem ?
<amnay> So is there anyway to get colors on my gnome-terminal?
<bc> koko
<Klaus8> where can I find a md5 of the iso , so i can check if I've downloaded the correct one
<tilgovi> anyone know why my < and > symbols are showing up as arrows everywhere?
<geremy> klaus8: if it says its a bad burn, odds are high its a bad burn.
<tilgovi> oh..it must be the font...because it doesn't show up when I send it, only when I'm typing it.
<Mike0020> Is it possible to speed up the Wubi installation?
<Klaus8> actually it does not say anything
<Klaus8> but I will try again
<Klaus8> :)
<dr_willis> amnay,  colors in what way?
<geremy> klaus8: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<||arifaX> Klaus8: maybe you should try also parameter "nolapic_timer" for the kernel if md5 of iso is ok
<Jeruvy> chamunks: yes, if you go for the build, then remove the debs, but some you may keep like libdumbnet or libpcap
<Killer--Tux> need help with kismet
<Killer--Tux> missing packets
<Killer--Tux> can someone help me plz
<Klaus8> ok
<Klaus8> where can I find a checksum of the official release
<amnay> dr_willis:When I do an "ls" for example , some names must be colored , according to their types
<imaginativeone_> where can I go for questions about the Transmission torrent dl'r
<imaginativeone_> ?
<dr_willis> amnay,  ls has a color option, that you can enable, or force on, or force off.
<geremy> klaus8: that should be in the link I gave
<Ali_ix> amnay: edit .bach_rc in your users homedir un uncomment parts related to coloring LS output
<recon61> ﻿Klaus8: there is a program called md5, you run that against your file and it gives you the md5 value of that file, if it does not match the one that was given for the file that you downloaded the download is corrupted
<amnay> dr_willis: I ll see
<Ali_ix> amnay: it is .bash_rc
<Klaus8> thanks
<Klaus8> I didnt notice the link
<Klaus8> thanks for the help guys
<Klaus8> I'll give another try..
<dr_willis> amnay,  'man ls' and check it out.. normally the .bashrc/scripts set up a ls alias to be   alias ls=ls --color=auto
<geremy> klaus8: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<geremy> killer-tux: I'm here for help myself, but maybe
<Serway> Hey guys, everyime i open a file that requires a display, (a visualization or even any video fille) in Totem, it crashes, but when i install Gnome-Mplayer, and set it to exput X11, everything works, but i still want to use totem, can anyone help me?
<geremy> speaking of which, anybody know if theres an X server irc?
<recon61> bye
<amnay> dr_willis: I got another issue
<Killer--Tux> geremy am trying to complie kismet but am missing some packets and can't find them
<amnay> dr_willis: when try to jump from one word to another using ctrl+arrow , it doesn t do it but gives ;5D instead
<dr_willis> Killer--Tux,  you mean missing some 'packages'  :)
<Killer--Tux> dr_willis yes
<geremy> killer-tux: the one in the repos does not work?
<Killer--Tux> geremy ?!?
<dr_willis> amnay,   ctrl-arror just gos over 1 letter here.. im sshd in and using putty.. so cant test the gnome terminal..
<geremy> killer-tux: sudo apt-get install kismet
<Killer--Tux> geremy no that didnt work
<majom> kkk
<majom> l
<geremy> killer-tux: what does it say?
<amnay> dr_willis: ok I fixed the color issue :) thank you very much
<geremy> killer-tux: or is there an issue with the one in the repos
<majom> is there a bluetooth channel?
<majom> how do I list channels
<amnay> "/listé
<amnay> "/list"
<Ali_ix> majom: msg chanserv
<DefunctProcess> where can i find the logout applet binary?
<Killer--Tux> geremy missing something
<Ali_ix> DefunctProcess: repos? packages.ubuntu.com may help
<joshjg> hey, I am a new user of Linux and am having an issue with sound.  There is none!  I have a philips x-54 laptop.  There is normally a red light on behind the headphone port, which is not there now.  Could someone point me in the correct direction to fix this???
<warty> i got edubuntu how to tranfer files via ftp ?
<geremy> Killer--Tux: it is almost certain to be easier to do it from the repos than compiling it manually, and is cleaner in the end. if you can pastebin the output from that command it will help me pin things down
<Ali_ix> warty: install filezilla, nice fto client
<DefunctProcess> Ali_ix, no no, the gnome applet, its already installed i just dont know where the binary is hidden
<Killer--Tux> geremy his is what am missing :  Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<geremy> Killer--Tux: sudo apt-get update
<misieq> i have an app that connects over tcp/ip to my host at given port. it posts there some plain data that can be  easily read, however i have no server. how can i set up simple "server" listening on a port that woul print the data from network to stdout?
<Ali_ix> DefunctProcess: check in: /usr/lib/gnome-panel
<Killer--Tux> geremy this is what i get
<Killer--Tux> http://pastebin.com/dc7dbc77
<dr_willis> misieq,  are we doing Homework?
<DefunctProcess> Ali_ix, thanks but not there :(
<geremy> Killer--Tux: that means it worked
<misieq> dr_willis: nope, it's gps2blue - i'd like to have data from my mobile's gps receiver on my pc
<geremy> Killer--Tux: or rather, that it worked already
<Killer--Tux> well am not able to run it
<Ali_ix> DefunctProcess: i tried lsof | grep ... some of applets have librarys there, but nothing about Quit applet, may be it is part of gnome-panel it self
<DefunctProcess> Ali_ix, do you kno of a way to bring up the quit dialogue from the CLI?
<finalbeta> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Killer--Tux> geremy  this is the output
<Killer--Tux> http://pastebin.com/d6d0374e9
<Ali_ix> DefunctProcess: no!
<techsupport> i'm getting this error
<techsupport> kinit(v5): KRB5 error code 68 while getting initial credentials
<Paal> Amarok player only crash when I start it, what is wrong?
<geremy> Killer--Tux: that's a configuration problem- the program is installed
<demism> what is a good way to backup a removable medium to my hd?
<Killer--Tux> geremy  how do i go about configuring it ?!?
<misieq> how do i set up a simple network server that listens on given port and prints the data to stdout?
<geremy> Killer--Tux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164784
<geremy> misieq: try scapy
<geremy> misieq: netcat also rocks
<Ali_ix> misieq: try netcat (nc command) it is a swiss knife in networking
<macvr> hi all. i'd like to copy the audio off a video [avi ]file... which software should i use?
<faria> hello
<benjoldersma_> just updated to Ibex, using nvidia on a T61p.  Xorg spiking pretty high (in firefox maybe?)
<benjoldersma_> any ideas?
<misieq> great, netcat worked :)
<Ali_ix> !interpid | benjoldersma_
<ubottu> benjoldersma_: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th!
<benjoldersma_> doops
<benjoldersma_> :)
<m__> m
<geremy> misieq: both scapy and netcat are extremely powerful networking tools, and are covered in a book called security power tools that I highly recommend.
<faria> what is ssh
<faria> what is ssh ???
<Ali_ix> !ssh | faria
<ubottu> faria: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
 * Scunizi thinks it's pretty quiet in here for 1400+ nicks..
<Hanca> caw
<Glady> yes
<geremy> indeed
<sebastian> hi i am running this in virtualbox, and winxp as host, and i cant run ubuntu guest os. in fullscreen. and i have guest thing installed.
<jim_p> sebastian: virtualbox additions installed?
<geremy> sebastian: you can run it, just not fullscreen?
<sebastian> ya not in fullscreen
<sebastian> additions?
<geremy> sebastian: guest additions?
<Scunizi> All right I'll ask a question.. desktop xchat works fine but my install on my lappy.. when I hit "X" to close/minimize it asks if I just want to put it on the panel (minimize) and if it should do this all the time for that action.. I choose yes.. yet it doesn't save the option and closes it the next time.. any ideas?
<sebastian> geremy: yes i have it installed
<lucax> Scunizi, try choosing another metacity theme or emerald
<geremy> sebastian: have you restarted the vm?
<yurek> hi everybody
<xomp> Leave Brittany Alooooone!
<sebastian> geremy: i tried it many times
<Scunizi> lucax: it's clearlooks.. pretty standard but I'll give it a shot on the next boot of the machine.
<Scunizi> lucax: I've always had issues with emerald for some reason..
<lucax> Scunizi, you shouldnt
<geremy> sebastian: is your guest's resolution set high enough to occupy your whole screen?
<lucax> Scunizi, buy a new computer :D
<techsupport> how can i make a file executable ?
<salamandyr> anyone know a wireless pci card that is sure to work with 8.04 64-bit?
<sebastian> geremy: i think i got it now :P
<sebastian> geremy: i think i did a stupid mistake :P
<Ali_ix> techsupport: chmod +x in terminal
<geremy> sebastian: at least you got it sorted out ;)
<sebastian> geremy:  ya thx for the help anyway :)
<yurek> i want to introduce to you a bash script called "maintenir-systeme" who use some command to clean and maintain your ubuntu.
<geremy> sebastian: np
<Scunizi> lucax: it is new :(.. a vostro 1400 that runs great with ubuntu but the win install keeps blowing up (BSOD) with only 10 uses..
<sebastian> geremy: u know if i can run ubuntu with desktop effects?=
<geremy> sebastian: no opengl, srry
<sebastian> geremy: ok so no effects will work?
<lucax> Scunizi, win wont ever be good enough
<geremy> sebastian: if you want more eye candy, you may want to try something like e17 that uses 2d effects instead of 3d
<geremy> sebastian: no, sorry
<sebastian> ok thx :D
<yurek> My aim is to have a program in C or python, but i haven't this competence.
<Scunizi> lucax: of course.. but I've a need for work unfortunatly..
<sebastian> gotta restart now
<sebastian> cya
<geremy> sebastian: bye
<yurek> see http://scriptsubuntu.free.fr
<yurek> thank you. By
<lucax> Scunizi, u can do all and more with linux...
<salamandyr> or is there an HCL somewhere for 64-bit ?
<md22> hello
<geremy> yurek: what are you trying to do?
<yurek> i want to introduce to you a bash script called "maintenir-systeme" who use some command to clean and maintain your ubuntu.
<yurek> My aim is to have a program in C or python, but i haven't this competence.
<md22> what tool can i use to join multiple wmv files and output them to avi (xvid)
<faria> how  can i optimize my ubuntu ???
<Scunizi> lucax: except access lots of propitiatory sites that use active x that I need.. and a couple of programs specific to my work
<geremy> yurek: http://openmigration.net/downloads/ScriptingPresentation.odp
<yurek> see http://scriptsubuntu.free.fr or http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/maintenir_systeme for screenshot
<Scunizi> lucax: so my solution is running an old copy of Win2kpro in vmware and vBox
<md22> what tool in ubuntu can i use to join multiple wmv files and output them to avi (xvid)
<lucax> Scunizi, i used to do so... with conectiva linux long time ago... but now... i know theres nothing i cant do with this
<yurek> thank you geremy.
<berntsen> md22: mencoder
<geremy> yurek: np. also, http://diveintopython.org/
<yurek> geremy http://www.openmigration.net/downloads/PythonPack not exist !!
<Scunizi> lucax: what's conectiva?
<lucax> Scunizi, its a brazilian distro, but i dont know if its still developing
<mozze> test
<KermitDFrog> I've been using USB speakers on my Ubuntu machine for a month or so now, and I just bought some non-USB speakers--but they won't play!  I'm fairly certain it's something to do with ALSA, but running alsamixer in a terminal returns: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device.  How do I get the speakers running? =S
<trilobiti> mozze: test complete
<md22> berntsen:thanks
<berntsen> md22: or avidemux if you like gui's
<md22> thanks alot berntsen
<berntsen> md22: you're welcome
<xomp> how can I tell if my CPU is 64-bit?
<sebastian_> how do i download e17?
<ikonia> xomp: contact the person you bought the computer off
<trilobiti> xomp: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Scunizi> xomp: if it's a dual core it is.. but does it really matter.. most install the 32 bit version of Ubuntu anyway. and most programs are 32 bit. windows and linux.
<quaal> how do i change umask permanently to 002 for one user. it always resets to 022 if i logout
<ubuntu> hola
<xomp> Scunizi, yes, it's dual core, so that makes it 64-bit? It's an Intel Core2 Duo
<salamandyr> i'm trying to run 64-bit ubuntu, but having problems getting wireless working.  should i abandon 64-bit for now?    nobody seems to know what wireless card will work
<ubuntu> hello
<ikonia> salamandyr: the supported cards work
<xomp> trilobiti, here's my output of that command http://pastebin.com/d4f446115
<ikonia> salamandyr: lok in the supported list
<ikonia> look
<geremy> xomp: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<salamandyr> ikonia: i picked a usb-dongle that was on that list... but it doesn't work
<xomp> geremy, here's my output of cat /proc/cpuinfo http://pastebin.com/d4f446115
<salamandyr> did tons of looking/search/asking yesterday.. only to buy somehting thta didnt work
<ikonia> salamandyr: which list did you use
<sebastian_> geremy: how can i install e17? its not in rep
<ikonia> xomp: its 64bit
<berntsen> salamandyr: intel cards work. have 3945 myself and running 64-bit with no problems.
<salamandyr> ikonia: the one at ubuntuhcl.org
<xomp> ikonia, cool :D so that means I can use the 64-bit of ubuntu!! :D
<trilobiti> salamandyr: http://ubuntu.kb5wck.com/?p=6
<KermitDFrog> Is anyone here knowledgeable on ALSA/ubuntu audio issues?
<ikonia> salamandyr: thats not an official site
<salamandyr> oh
<ikonia> salamandyr: try to use official sites
<salamandyr> what's teh official hcl?  sorry
<xomp> !64-bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<geremy> sebastian: you have to add a repo, let me get it for you
<ikonia> !hcl | salamandyr
<ubottu> salamandyr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lucax> !SAMBA
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<komputes> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<trilobiti> salamandyr: the stock madwifi drivers didn't work for me. I compiled  madwifi-0.9.4 and didn't work. But madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6 did
<geremy> sebastian:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<komputes> !PULSEAUDIO
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ikonia> salamandyr: as a side issue, usb wirless cards are not normally good devices
<KermitDFrog> ubottu: i've selected alsamixer, and attempted about everything that seemed relevant (and some things that didn't) from the ubuntu community docs
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salamandyr> ikonia:  the one i picked is on the official list
<salamandyr> but doesn't wokr
<geremy> i sometimes think ubottu is smarter than i am
<KermitDFrog> well, he wasn't terribly helpful for me (no offense, mr. bot)
<trilobiti-away> salamandyr: http://ubuntu.kb5wck.com/?p=6
<salamandyr> trilobiti - so not out-of-box support?  :)
<trilobiti-away> salamandyr: that worked like a charm for me. But I have an amd athlon x2
<rosscooperman> is there a file in Ubuntu like RedHat
<ikonia> salamandyr show me
<rosscooperman> 's /etc/redhat-release
<Scunizi> rosscooperman: there's lots of files.. what kind are you talking about.
<trilobiti-away> salamandyr: depends on the controller. I had an Athereos
<ikonia> rosscooperman: lsb_release -a
<KermitDFrog> I just don't understand why USB sound was working normally, but non-USB speakers don't do a thing
<salamandyr> ikonia:  i used the WG111v2 from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear#USB
<kitche> ross`: well yes and no it will say debian if you look at ubuntu's
<rosscooperman> ikonia: excellent...that will do nicely
<rosscooperman> thanks
<ikonia> salamandyr: there are 3 entries for it, with not very good reports
<ikonia> salamandyr: it's also a dodgy chipset in general, let alone one for a usb stick
<xomp> ikonia, could I possibly upgrade my 32-bit version of Hardy to a 64-bit version without wiping everything?
<ikonia> xomp: no
<salamandyr> ikonia:  thanks, i discovered that :)
<niwa> Has anyone tried songbird yet ?
<salamandyr> so now i'm going to return the usb stick.. and grab a pci one
<lliw00> im trying to set up infrared on my laptop. does anyone know where to start?
<salamandyr> just don't want to waste another 12 hours struggling with 64-bit support for a pci wireless
<salamandyr> is there a brand that will work "better"? e.g. more consistent chipsets?
<geremy> lliw00: lirc
<ikonia> salamandyr: the ones that say "works out of the box"
<ikonia> salamandyr: intel are very good
<xomp> ikonia, thanks, is there a channel for 64-bit ubuntu? I have a lot of ?'s :)
<ikonia> xomp: your in it
<xomp> ahh
<xomp> ikonia, ok, is there any benefit to 64-bit ubuntu that you know of? :-)
<ikonia> xomp: depends what you are doing ?
<xomp> ikonia, I do a lot of PHP Programming and MySQL stuffs mainly on here.
<ikonia> xomp: probably not then
<Khisanth> xomp: I would have access to the other 25% of my ram :(
<Khisanth> if I was using the 64bit version
<ikonia> xomp: how much ram do you have
<xomp> ikonia, 2Gb
<Schuenemann> how can I find out if a process is sending/receiving anything through the network?
<md22> 4GB and over use 64bit
<ikonia> xomp: your fine then
<xomp> ok thanks guys :D
<geremy> xomp: that would depend on the optimizations applied to your dbms, but most likely you're not going to see a huge diff
<ikonia> Schuenemann: tcpdump, strace, netstat
<magnetron> hi, how do i connect properly to iso-latin1 ssh servers with an utf-8 ubuntu ssh client?
<Schuenemann> ikonia, what do lines like "sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, NULL, [])        = 0" mean? (strace)
<v4m21> how to view rdoc doucmentation for installed gems in ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Schuenemann: process masks
<Schuenemann> ikonia, any way to show only in/out packages?
<ikonia> Schuenemann: not really
<Schuenemann> ... =/
<loller> can someone show me example how to trace connections using skype/msn with strace
<NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs> Go to #CPHQ WE OWN ALL!!!!!!
<NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs> Go to #CPHQ WE OWN ALL!!!!!!
<NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs> Go to #CPHQ WE OWN ALL!!!!!!
<NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs> Go to #CPHQ WE OWN ALL!!!!!!
<NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs> Go to #CPHQ WE OWN ALL!!!!!!
<FloodBot2> NiK|EaTiNgBiTcHs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hf> There's no gedit channel, but I want to ask a gedit question.
<hf> How do I install new plugins?
<hf> I'm using gedit 2.22.3 but it doesn't have the plugin Code Comment shipped in. I downloaded a tarball with Code Comment but have no idea how to install it.
<balor> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<misteralexander> Hey guys!  I need some help finding a couple of drivers for an HP DV 7200 windows vista 64-bit OS
<salamandyr> is the "madwifi" driver somethign that will configure/install on system install?  or is it "custom" ?
<mattp_> hey guys, whats the difference between apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<steffwiz> .
<misteralexander> oops!  sorry brain fart!  I'm running Linux.  I dual boot into Vista, and just typed wrong.  I'm looking for a couple of drivers for my nVidia controllers.
<tobzel> how to add new include directories to gcc?
<geremy> tobzel: use the -l option
<xomp> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Nuro> anyone know how i can get commands to start at bootup?
<Nuro> i cant get my wireless working
<Nuro> at bootup
<geremy> tobzel: for instance, to compile a program using gl and glut I could do gcc -lgl -lGLUT -a myProgram myProgram.c
<Nuro> when i type in sudo rmmod b43... etc it will work
<Nuro> but only after ive turned my pc on
<geremy> nuro: you can blacklist the driver to stop it from loading
<balor> tobzel: It's -I for includes.  i,e. gcc -I /usr/local/include foo.c
<Nuro> geremy:  i want commands to load not stop them from loading... i think
<Pici> Nuro: rmmod removes a module.
<geremy> nuro: rmmod removes it
<Nuro> oh ok
<DRaker> Hello everyone
<Nuro> i also need to use modprobe
<Nuro> for some commands
<Nuro> what does that do?
<ChanOP> what is a module, is that like sudo apt-get? modle = application program?
<Pici> Nuro: modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and /etc/modules
<DRaker> Does anyone have a moment to help me with a sound problem on my vaio? I am running ubunutu 8.04
<Nuro> ok
<Pici> Nuro: modprobe adds a module
<twtj> DRaker, what's the problem?
<geremy> chanop: no. a module is a kernel module, a bit of code that can be dynamically loaded and unloaded into the operating system
<Ab3L> good night
<DRaker> Well I have searched the forums and tried all of these so called fixes that everyone puts up, but I think I have only made it worse!
<ChanOP> geremy; ok thanks for a clear understanding
<EvilDaemon> !test > EvilDaemon
<ubottu> EvilDaemon, please see my private message
<DRaker> Now when I change what is listed on my sound control for devices, it won't even detect them and it gives me an error
<xomp> DRaker, to google an ubuntu problem is to surely fail, it's best to idle in here 24/7 lol
<flacker> my comp thinks my router has a password can anybody give me a good solution
<xmagixx> for some reason i can't see trailers anymore from apple.com/trailers when i click on hd it doesnt do anything. if i click the normal it just says no video and stays there. i have recently watches a couple of trailers from there and i can remember it opened in mplayer how do i make it work agian ? have googlet quite some time now also if i open it with right click new window it works but no controls and very very low sound afy dont know what it uses
<xmagixx> now to play
<DRaker> I wish I would of done this sooner :)
<xomp> flacker, what sort of router?
<lliw00> iv tried setting up lirc on my laptop but it isnt detecting my ir port, does anyone know what to do?
<flacker> linksys WRT54G
<geremy> ChanOP: np. if you want a better understanding of how modules work I think I have a presentation I did around here somewhere
<twtj> DRaker, have you checked your mixers? or do you have any errors?
<EvilDaemon> !test >EvilDaemon
<ubottu> EvilDaemon, please see my private message
<xomp> flacker, usually on linksys the username/password is "username: admin" - "password: blank"
<Nuro> what do i type in the blacklist
<DRaker> but.. the problem is, headphones, through usb or jack do not work (same with mic) and under the panel where mixers are displayed, I only have three options if I choose Alsa HDA
<techsupport> when doing /etc/init.d/ntp restart, should it return any confirmation ?
<ikonia> techsupport: yes
<flacker> no I mean when it detects the internet connection
<xomp> flacker, "blank" not actually being the password, just leave the field empty :)
<techsupport> ikonia, for me its silent
<DRaker> most of these fixes online show several different things.. mine only shows Digital, PCM, and Master
<ikonia> techsupport: then it's not configured correctly
<geremy> anybody have any idea how to attach a callback to the creation of an xwindow?
<twtj> I'm really not sure :S -- I'm sure someone could help you though
<DRaker> How do I configure it? :) because I have tried nearly everything
<techsupport> ikonia, what can i do to configure it right
<flacker> it thinks the router has a WEP
<twtj> aossmixer, ossmixer maybe? try turning the volume up?
<geremy> or how to get the order windows were created in?
<DRaker> I have tried all of the mixers
<DRaker> the only one with more than one option is Alsa HDA
<ChanOP> i had ubuntu installed first on my pc, and wine was not working with the world of warcraft game i was installing from the original DVD it had a weird compression file like .mpq or something, so i had to install windows just for that game and photoshop, after installing windows xp pro it does not offer me aduel boot menu it just goes to windows, so something is wrong with GRUB loader i think, i have tried useing gparted to fix the boot fla
<ruediix> I know this is a stupid question, but I haven't done it in a while, how do I turn off my firewall?
<LjL> ruediix: it would help if we know what firewall you have
<xomp> flacker, then you'll need to get in touch with the owner of that wifi network to obtain the WEP pass :-)
<ruediix> Netfilter, built into Linux.\
<AaronMT> Hi, I somehow lost my sound after watching a youtube clip, how can I reset the sound modules or server or whatever?
<Klaus8> I cannot install Ubuntu on my pc.. I get the "BusyBox"
<DRaker> I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling ALSA and I keep getting errors, as well. I'm nearly positive that I have changed so many things on my system by now through fixes online that it's nearly hopeless to get sound working
<flacker> i asked him he said there is no WEP, sometimes it does this sometimes not that's why I'm asking
<ruediix> The other firewall is working fine, the packets are blocked in netfilter's default "whitelist" settings.
<Klaus8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/54353/
<_trine> can someone tell me what could be wrong,, my ubuntu 8.04.1 only uses 1 of my AMD CPU cores
<ChanOP> when installing windows first then linux, it seems to work great duel booting, i just really dont want to have to reinstall linux
<ruediix> I need to change it to a "blacklist" config eventually, but turning it off should do no harm, since I have a secondary firewall.
<blueeagle> _trine: SMP should be enabled by default. How do you know only one core is being utilized?
<deaftone> for an older celeron at 600mhz, which flavour should i get?
<ruediix> LjL, I mean netfilter.  Somehow Ubuntu installed with it in whitelist mode, not blacklist.  I need to fix that.
<Klaus8> do you have any idea of what is wrong ?
<ChanOP> _trine>; make sure you have the 64 bit version of ubuntu (thats my guesss)
<_trine> blueeagle: because I have looked at the logs and the cpu freq applet only ever goes up to half of what it should be
<deaftone> ChanOP, does the desktop one come in 32 or just 64?
<LjL> ruediix, i don't understand, i don't know of any "whitelist" or "blacklist" modes for netfilter. "iptables -L" will show what, if any, rules are active
<_trine> blueeagle: I'm not using the 64 bit version
<ChristofferB> Hello all
<ruediix> deaftone, either vanilla Ubuntu or Xubuntu for that, Kubuntu would probably be a little hard on newer versions.
<ChanOP> deaftone, my original problem is with grub, sorry for any confusion i was trying to help the other dude out with his question
<blueeagle> _trine: Do you have a 64-bit processor?
<deaftone> mhm, well, it would be a closet comp anyway, only time kde would be runing would be through vnc
<_trine> blueeagle: yes
<deaftone> ChanOP, np
<yyaners> asds
<DRaker> does anyone know how I should best go about fixing ubuntu for sound?
<yyaners> привет
<ChanOP> deaftone this is my original questions
<ruediix> it says it's whitelist, I don't know why my port keeps registering as closed then . . .
<blueeagle> _trine: Well, that might explain it.
<_trine> blueeagle: does that mean I have to use the 64 bit version to use both cores
<ChanOP> I installed ubuntu THEN windows, grub boot menus does not show anymore
<ruediix> "Default Accept" is whitelist.
<CorbinFox> i have the ubuntu restricted extras package installed but i cant get dvd playback to run, any ideas?
<LjL> ruediix: what says it's a whitelist?
<ChanOP> i need duel booting for my games and photoshop
<danbh_intrepid> !medibuntu > CorbinFox
<ubottu> CorbinFox, please see my private message
<LjL> ruediix: and, what ports are supposed to be open? they might only be open to some given subnet that's not the one you're trying them from
<DasEi1> !usb>DasEi
<DasEi1> !usb>DasEi1
<ubottu> DasEi1, please see my private message
<blueeagle> _trine: I really haven't tried running the 32-bit version on any 64-bit system so I wouldn't know. Ask ChanOP as he brought up the 32 vs 64 bit.
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: default accept would be a blacklist
<ruediix> LjL  Well by default all over 1000 on whitelist.
<_trine> blueeagle: ok
<Klaus8> I am having problems installing Ubuntu on my pc.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/54353/ Any help ?
<yyaners> how to use ICQ if Pidgin says 'version is too old'? any ideas
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: a blacklist lets you explicitly mention what you want banned
<ruediix> leslieviljoen, thanks for the correction.
<LjL> ruediix: err, but if nothing is *running* on them, they're closed anyway
<blueeagle> ChanOP: You'll need to re-install GRUB as Windows overwrites the MBR. And it's "dual", not "duel".
<_trine> ChanOP: do you know why my ubuntu only uses 1 core of my AMD
<ChanOP> get the 64 bit version, 32 will work but notas fast
<hf> exit
<md22> _trine: i am using ubuntu 64 bit on a dual core Athlon
<||arifaX> Klaus8: does the livecd work at yours?
<apostle> i need some help. I'm trying to set up a second monitor on my system. Everything goes ok to set it up, but the max resolution nvidia settings will allow on the second monitor is 640 x 480
<ChanOP> its like have a v12 engine but only useing 6 cylinders
<ruediix> LjL, yes there are things running, or trying to run.  I'll have to figure it out.  Maybe it's my secondary firewall or my ISP is using a screwy throttling method again.
<Klaus8> ||arifax: no
<_trine> md22: yes does that mean the 32 bit version I have installed won't use both cores
<Klaus8> it doesnt
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: why have a secondary firewall? there is no benefit to more than one firewall
<kitche> _trine: 32bit will use both cores but not the same as a x86_64bit install
<ruediix> leslieviljoen, because I need to share my network.
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: either a firewall blocks a port or not. One firewall is confusing enough
<_trine> ok guys I'll reinstall with the 64 bit version
<md22> _trine:it will jus tghat it will be 32 bit
<ChanOP> this actully reminds me now that i have to reformat my ubuntu to install the 64 version instead of the 32 xD
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: are these two firewalls on different machines?
<md22> *just that
<belkinhelp2_> i used torrent to download Intrepid....im at 3 Gb seeding.  Do you think its bad karma if I try out the new version without having shared at least 4 Gb?  Will the Linux deities forgive me?
<Storrgie> is anyone running a GTX 260 with ibex?
<md22> _trine:if you have 4GB oor more of ram then 64 bit would make sense but lest than that 32 bit would be good
<_trine> md22: I only have 2 gig
<LjL> belkinhelp2_: you're forgiven, go in peace
<ChristofferB> I'm looking for a way to easily convert ogg to mp3 - i have tried with ogg2mp3, but it doesn't get the id3tags with the conversion ... Any suggestions?
<belkinhelp2_> thanks
<_trine> md22: t the computer is only running at half it's speed
<belkinhelp2_> ill be back with the liveCD and let you know if it resolved the Nvidia soundstorm issue.
<_trine> md22: but the computer is only running at half it's speed
<Storrgie> has anyone been able to install nvidia drivers in ibex?
<LjL> !info soundconverter | ChristofferB, checked this one out?
<ubottu> christofferb, checked this one out?: soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 704 kB
<LjL> !ibex > Storrgie    (Storrgie, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> Storrgie, please see my private message
<ChanOP> ahhhhh cr@p ok no help with grub, i hate to reformat though because i just redid my resume in open office and its on my ubuntu partition which i cant get too
<_trine> md22: I think I'l get some more ram tomorrow and install the 64 bit version
<ChristofferB> I'll take a look, thanks
<faria> how can i go to the specific line to edit ?
<Storrgie> LjL: dude i know, but i really want to use it
<md22> _trine:ok
<LjL> Storrgie: and you're not asking in #ubuntu+1 because...?
<Storrgie> LjL because i didntk now it existed
<marcustomized> ChanOP, you can't boot into your ubuntu partition?
<Storrgie> thanks!
<_trine> md22: do you know if the 32 bit version should use both cores though
<ChanOP> i burned super grub disc has anyone used that will that fix the problem
<lliw00> does anyone know if its possible to use an hp media remote with an asus laptop?
<en1gma> hey all what is a good torrent client like utorrent for ubuntu....i dont want to install wine just for a torrent client though
<LjL> Storrgie: well, it's only stated in the topic *and* in the factoid you just read
<ruediix> Oh, I got it, nevermind, It was my secondary (network sharing) firewall.  The only reason I even have netfilter at all active (blacklisting) is because of the fact that I have a WEP-based network due to certain gaming devices.
<md22> _trine:yes it will
<Storrgie> i cant see the topic
<Storrgie> and i have 5 screens, im moving around alot, sorry
<en1gma> the torrent client need to have encryption though
<LjL> Storrgie: well, you can see the factoid, since you said "i know"
<_trine> md22: and if it should do you know of a reason why it isn't
<DasEi1>  ChanOP: used it succesfully, yep
<apostle> i need some help. I'm trying to set up a second monitor on my system. Everything goes ok to set it up, but the max resolution nvidia settings will allow on the second monitor is 640 x 480
<_trine> md22: it's really hectic on here
<_trine> can I PM you
<md22> yes
<_trine> md22: thanks
<ChanOP> en1gma; ubuntu comes with transmission it is the same or better then utorrent
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: by default it's probably doing nothing. I wouldn't really call that 'active'. A blackist with nothing on it is a nothing :-)
<en1gma> O_o will check that out
<en1gma> thanks
<leslieviljoen> ruediix: but glad you figured it out!
<Jab> Anyone know how to configure guarddog to work properly with bittorrent clients such as deluge or transmission? I just figured out how to get xchat to connect through it by doing a query on the port xchat uses to connect
<lucax> i want to get into an access point... anyone knows about ng? i dont understand it... can someone explain me how to use it?
<Jab> Heck it appears to be working like a champ now. Seems legato network whatever that is did the trick. Xchat and bittorrent performing excellent.
<ChristofferB> LjL : it's perfect, many thanks!
<en1gma> chan, how do i enable encryption for outgoing and incoming in transmission
<sebastian_> anyone know what kind of 2d effects i can use
<relik> Hello
<relik> what was the name of the channel for ubuntueee support?
<lucax> relik, hey! whats up
<relik> HELLO lucax
<ChristofferB> I was wondering how to "link" a app to the system, so writing ogg2mp3 in terminal would be possible instead of ./ogg2mp3 ?
<nooo> whats that command to display all known mac addresses
<sebastian_> when will the new gnome be in the repos?
<bachir> hi all
<apostle_> i need some help, i'm trying to set up a second monitor in 8.04. I have an Nvidia graphics card on an HP dv 9000 laptop, connecting to a Toshiba HDTV via a vga cable
<bachir> does anyone here know how to compile ogre3d in debug mode?
<lucax> sebastian_, intrepid ibex will have it, not the newest but newer than hardys gnome
<apostle_> the max resolution i get on the tv is 640 x 480
<bachir> ?
<sebastian_> ok thx
<bachir> does anyone here know how to compile ogre3d in debug mode?
<bachir> or any other softwar via MakeFile
<nooo> press compile button?
<nooo> oh
<bachir> lol
<nopcode> hey
<zelrikriando> bachir, it's not a ubuntu question is it?
<nopcode> i've got a intel 4965AGN wifi card in my laptop, what should i do to install ubuntu?
<bachir> yes it is
<nopcode> and get the card working
<bachir> 'cause i am uder ubuntu
<bachir> :D
<LjL> bachir: that doesn't make it an ubuntu question... anyway, there's no way to tell, as it entirely depends on the software
<LjL> bachir: anyway, in the specific case of Ogre (and of other software that Ubuntu has conveniently packaged...)
<LjL> !info libogre14-dbg | bachir
<ubottu> bachir: libogre14-dbg (source: ogre): Object-oriented Graphics Rendering Engine (debugging libs). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-3build1 (hardy), package size 19291 kB, installed size 55364 kB
<bachir> ok bye
<apostle_> i need some help, i'm trying to set up a second monitor in 8.04. I have an Nvidia graphics card on an HP dv 9000 laptop, connecting to a Toshiba HDTV via a vga cable. on the laptop i can get 1440 x 900 resolution, but on the tv i can only get 640 x 480 under nvidia settings
<futuremonkey> I have an ATI X1900GT, and under Ubuntu the fan runs at max RPM most of the time.  I can't tell if it's because the card is running hotter than normal, or if the driver is just wonky and making the fan go crazy.  Using the restricted driver from the repositories, if that makes any difference.  Anyone with a similar situation?
<borgista> Hi. Any tips on watching Quicktime 7.0 trailers?
<borgista> I keep getting "Get the latest Quicktime" errors.
<BCM34> borgista: does it give you the option do download them?
<borgista> No.
<futuremonkey> borgista:  have you looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<speener> what music player do u think is best for large collections?? (10,000+)
<Axz> Hi there guys any idea why are my flash movie gray suddenly?
<borgista> futuremonkey: I'll look i tup.
<Axz> running 64x
<speener> i've tried exaile, amarok, rhythmbox
<speener> and all three kinda hang when i'm looking for a song
<borgista> futuremonkey: I have tried editing my pluginreg.dat but I don't have the "Quicktime" part.
<futuremonkey> I like banshee, but I don't think I have 10k +
<bttb> borgista: install the totem/gstremer plugin and then bad/ugly codecs
<BCM34> speener: try foobar 2000 with wine
<borgista> bttb: I'm trying to use Gecko Media Player. Works with one user, but not another.
<cyres> hello from chile
<bttb> borgista: never heard of that
<BCM34> hi
<BCM34> !gecko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko
<BCM34> !info gecko
<ubottu> Package gecko does not exist in hardy
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<futuremonkey> it's gecko-mediaplayer
<bobertdos> !find gecko
<ubottu> Found: libgecko2.0-cil, monodoc-gecko2.0-manual, epiphany-gecko, gecko-mediaplayer
<speener> futuremonkey: does it support mp3, m4p, wma, etc etc?
<borgista> futuremonkey: yeah, it works with one user but not the one I'm on now.
<tyoc> If I have an external HD via USB, and it connect and disconnect because a false contact, how do I remount it?? and know which device it is
<tyoc> ?
<DasEi1> cyrs: support-quest ? see also :
<DasEi1> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<borgista> futuremonkey: in one user I can watch trailers @ www.apple.com/trailers but with another I can't. Bizarre.
<DasEi1>  tyoc:sudo umount /dev/sXX
<tyoc> DasEi1: then I remount it?
<cyres> my ubuntu hardy hern dont run in laptop Acer asiper 4520
<c7p> hi guys
<MrPink-> hey all, I need help... all of a sudden all the videos I play have a way higher saturation without me changing anything. (Both in VLC Player as in Totem Movie Player) any ideas?
<cyres> only hardy heron 32 bit
<DasEi1>  tyoc:sudo umount /dev/sXX   is a cmd to unmount, to mount: sudo mount  ....
<tyoc> ok DasEi1
<saint-takeshi> i've upgraded to intrepid and now i have no alsa
<warty> i have some fineshed
<LjL> !intrepid > saint-takeshi    (saint-takeshi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> saint-takeshi, please see my private message
<DasEi1> !ibex|saint-takeshi
<ubottu> saint-takeshi: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<MrPink-> any ideas ?
<saint-takeshi> oh right, gotcha
<warty> sending myself all the documents for e-mail
<saint-takeshi> sorry
<trigpin> is there a way to stop games hogging keyboard ? such as tremulous ?
<Nuro> for some reason i cannot edit my rc.local file
<Nuro> i have no idea why
<Nuro> it is saying i dont have permissions
<tyoc> is there a way to have more than one reproduction of sound output?, I mean if Im running rythmbox, then flash in FireFox would not be able to make sound
<BCM34> !sound | tyoc
<ubottu> tyoc: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<NecWeston> anyone have experience with the openssh vulnerabilities - I'm doing a school assignment and need to crack one of my own machines with a weak key, but am getting stuck
<aid> hello
<BCM34> hi
<aid> russia
<bubu1uk> tyoc: i have same problem
<aid> no
<aid> Russia rulezzZZZzz
<trigpin> NecWeston,  weird school you got to .. there are a lot of shh brute forcing progs
<BCM34> aid: please stop
<aid> ok
<tyoc> bubu1uk: hehe, yep
<Maimster> Hi everyone.
<BCM34> ih
<BCM34> I mean hi.
<cyres> exit
<trigpin> NecWeston, here is one http://freshmeat.net/projects/sshatter/?branch_id=70781&release_id=263196
<aid> duetschland?
<aquarius> When i plug in my USB hard drive, it won't automount, and I can't mount it manually because /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist. What creates the /dev/sdb* nodes? If they're not there, do I have to mknod them?
<NecWeston> trigpin: I have tried a perl and ruby script from metasploit....the ruby one sorta works, says 'found key' but I can't figure out how to use the found key to connect and prove that it is working
<BCM34> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DasEi1>  aquarius:open a terminal ...
<aquarius> DasEi1: yep.
<DasEi1>  aquarius:lsusb
<DasEi1>  aquarius:drive found ?
<DasEi1>  aquarius: drive found ?
<trigpin> NecWeston,  guess your using ubuntu , sudo apt-get install ssh , then ssh ip
<aquarius> DasEi1: erm. Difficult to tell :)
<aid> gruzia!
<DasEi1>  aquarius: sudo fdisk -l      ,found ?
<trigpin> NecWeston,  should be promted with username and password
<fodah> Could someone please take a moment to help me install nvidia graphics drivers on my new ubuntu box? I'll give remote access if needed...
<aquarius> DasEi1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54384/
<NecWeston> I am trying ssh -l username -o PasswordAuthentication=no -i keyfilethatwasfound 192.x.x.x       but the login fails: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<DasEi1>  aquarius: usb HD currently plugged in at all ?
<NecWeston> trigpin: this isn't for user/pass, I am under the assumption with the found key I can login w/o knowing the user/pass
<aquarius> DasEi1: not found with fdisk -l, which only lists sda. the kernel ring buffer contains many, many "Add. Sense: No additional sense information" messages, so it's failing to mount somehow.
<DasEi1>  aquarius: usb HD currently plugged in at all ?
<aquarius> DasEi1: yep, it's plugged in -- the syslog notices that it's a new device and then throws the "Add. Sense" messages repeatedly
<nikitis> Question:  Is there a way to add a 30 second delay to start a program up?
<DasEi1>  aquarius: sudo apt-get install usb-utils                       ,special vendor ?
<nikitis> on boot
<aquarius> My best guess is that it's trying to access it via /dev/sdb1 and failing because it doesn't exist -- or is the kernel meant to dynamically create that when the device gets plugged in?
<c0rleone> anyone can help me with some apt issues http://pastebin.com/m5a21f10c ?
<aquarius> nikitis: write a shell script which does "sleep 30 && /usr/bin/myprogram" and then run that.
<DasEi1> nikitis:sleep 30
<nikitis> aquarius, should I make the script executable?
<trigpin> NecWeston,  try ssh -o PreferredAuthentications=publickey server.example.org
<aquarius> DasEi1: there is no usb-utils package
<aquarius> nikitis: yep.
<nikitis> DasEi1, aquarius, Thanks
<NecWeston> trigpin: ok let me try that
<DasEi1>  aquarius: sudo apt-get install usbutils                       ,special vendor ?
<aquarius> aha, it's called usbutils. :)
<aquarius> installling.
<c0rleone> someone can help please
<aquarius> was already installed.
<DasEi1>  aquarius: ok, run : gparted
<c0rleone> http://pastebin.com/m5a21f10c
<DasEi1>  aquarius: drive found ?
<belkinhelp2> this is pretty odd....i just burned an image of Intrepid and now i can access my DVD burner.  Any ideas why that is?
<c0rleone> how do I fix?
<belkinhelp2> cant...i cant access the burner
<aquarius> DasEi1: hang on, I'll have to be at the machine itself rather than sshed in for that :)
<belkinhelp2> ill attempt to burn the image again
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:tried to : sudo eject /dev/...       ?
<DasEi1> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> wow...it wont erase the dvd to allow me to burn again
<belkinhelp2> what happened here
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....how do i find out which /dev it is?
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:you said you can't access the drive ...  remount it ?
<belkinhelp2> what is the command?
<aquarius> DasEi1: gparted does not show it, *but* it does throw the error "Could not stat device /dev/sdb: no such file or directory"
<NecWeston> trigpin: no luck, still permission denied (publickey,password).
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:sudo fdisk -l , or look up fstab
<aquarius> DasEi1: which suggests that I was right that the problem is that I have no device node for sdb.
<aquarius> DasEi1: is the kernel meant to create it? (/dev is all dynamic in the new brave udev world, no?)
<DasEi1>  aquarius: special vendor of that usb ?
<spiritssight> can you tell me how I can go into file brower in sudo mode?
<aid> Why gruzia accused Russia in an attack?
<aquarius> DasEi1: nope, it's a standard USB drive. Works in my other Ubuntu machines
<trigpin> NecWeston,  have a look at " man ssh " in terminal , can't realy help more sorry
<aid>  It is provocation and slander!
<DasEi1> !ru|aid
<ubottu> aid: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<aquarius> DasEi1: the vendor of the USB *host* device might be something special, I don't know :)
<NecWeston> trigpin: ok will keep trying, thank you
<gusx> q
<gusx> q
<DasEi1>  aquarius: have a brand name ?
<trigpin> NecWeston, np
<fodah> Can someone help me, I'm trying to configure my ubuntu xorg.conf, but when I log in ... my screen has a lot of lines and its all broken
<aid> whois?
<aid> Really it is possible невидеть obvious, Georgia has attacked on осетию!
<aquarius> DasEi1: Iomega. So I assume that the "Hi-Speed USB-to-IDE Bridge Controller" listed by lsusb is the USB HDD
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....here is my fstab...where is my DVD?  http://pastebin.com/m5971c44e
<aid> I and on английски understand not bad
<DasEi1>  aquarius: using hardy heron ? the bridge controller shall be the harware of pc where the usb controller is located, not the drive
<trigpin> NecWeston, guess you already looked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<andril> anyone running ubuntu on DELL Inspiron B130?
<aquarius> DasEi1: intrepid...
<spiritssight> How can I go into file brower with sudo mode
<unop> spiritssight, gksudo nautilus
<spiritssight> I thank you
<DasEi1> !ibex|aquarius
<ubottu> aquarius: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> Can someone point out my DVD?  here is my fstab...where is my DVD?  http://pastebin.com/m5971c44e
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:/dev/hdf        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<aquarius> DasEi1: ah, didn't know about #ubuntu+1. Fair play; cheers
<DrGNU> I have a question, what is the best way to back-up an entire running system to DVD(s) so that the entire box can be reinstalled to the same working state with all of the programs and settings intact?
<ChanOP> anyone good with grub? i need help plz!! =)
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...i have a CD burner and a DVD burner.
<DasEi1> aquarius: see topic of channel, np
<blkno1> tire?
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...are they both supposed to be listed?
<aquarius> DasEi1: i fail it (it is reading). sorry!
<NecWeston> trigpin: I'm looking at it now
<DasEi1> aquarius: working now ?
<blip-> hi,  how i installed many packages with apt-get a few days ago.  is there a way to see the history of installed packages ?    thanks
<postersanguitar> Can an internal power supply cable cause interference with an IDE cable?
<blip-> (ubuntu 8.04 btw)
<indian_munnda> !ask | ChanOP
<ubottu> ChanOP: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bubu1uk> blip-: u can see bash history
<belkinhelp2> DasEil.....does media/cdrom cover for both cd and dvd?
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:yes, sth wrong there, only one listedt and also hdf is a seldom identifier
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....how do i correct for the DVD.  It wont recognize the Intrepid liveCD
<aquarius> DasEi1: not yet; am asking in #ubuntu+1 :)
<blip-> bubu1uk: hmmm.  you mean pressing up on the arrow key ?   This is on a server i ssh into, is there a text file i can search through ?
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<DrGNU> blip, try the add & remove option under applications menu for a graphical view
<ChanOP> indian_munnda; ifi knew the answer i would not be asking the qestion lol
<postersanguitar> Sometimes Ubuntu Studio loads to busybox
<blip-> DrGNU: there is no ,  i'm sshed into it
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bubu1uk> blip-: history command
<ChanOP> ok this sucks i am goingto have o reformat
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: ubottu didn't said that read carefully. :)
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2:sudo hwinfo > hwi.txt && pastebinit hwi.txt && rm hwi.txt
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: wat problm you r facing
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....this command does nothing:  :sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2: give resulting url from terminal here
<unop> DasEi1,  easier written as.   sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<DrGNU> Is anyone else's system sometimes going black and then rebooting you to the login?  I'm thinking I should back up the whole thing just in case.
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....lol....: got it
<postersanguitar> I need some helo
<postersanguitar> Er, help
<ChanOP> i installed ubuntu first, then installed windows to play a video game, now i can no longer boot to my ubuntu, i need it to dual boot grub system is gone now or something after the win winstall
<DasEi1> unop:hmm,  longer outputs from - to pipe often don't work without temp-files
<erUSUL> !grub | ChanOP
<ubottu> ChanOP: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2: url ?
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: don't worry it'll be alright
<open_sauce> blip, history will show you your previous commands, if you want to see apt-get specically then, history | grep apt-get
<unop> DasEi1, i don't think that's the case .. even so, there's no difference if you pipe to pastebinit
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: i can help you
<g1>  /list
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: can u tell me ur ubuntu version
<LjL> DasEi1, | can take any length of data
<ChanOP> indian_munnda; i think ubotu just answered it, i appriciate your support on this subject though =)
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....http://pastebin.com/f511f6291
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: then its gud
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...thats awesome, three commands
<ChanOP> i will need to read the help page first
<smelia1> hi i have intel 954 wireless card and its work in my laptop which ubuntu hardy what i should do to make it work
<blip-> bubu1uk: I did "history | grep -i "apt-get""  but it doesn't seem to go back in time much.  its actually only  showing about 10 lines, the one i'm looking for is earlier than those
<DasEi1> LjL, unop: though tired of trying, trying myself again..
<indian_munnda> ChanOP: gud thats the spirit. :)
<LjL> blip-, by default, the shell history is kept pretty short
<bubu1uk> blip-: mine is 504 commands long.
<LjL> blip-: there is, however, another way to check your package installation history (although that, too, times out after some days)
<blip-> hmm.  is there any other way at all to find out what i installed.  I need to remove the packages since they broke something in my code
<LjL> blip-: check the files /var/log/dpkg.log*
<belkinhelp2> there are 10k lines here...i dont know where to begin
<TheKiNG> How to mount a drive on the terminal
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....hey, did you get that link?   http://pastebin.com/f511f6291
<ChanOP> I used super grub disc to try and load it , ive gotten to my ubuntu load menu but it says booting 'ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel blahblah generic' root (hd0,0) - filesystem type unknow, partition type 0x7 kernel /bootvmlinuz-2,6,25 blah.... error 17: cannot mount to selected partition
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2: yes, both drives are there, liteon & rico, so  fdisk -l |pastebinit
<blip-> bingo.  thanks LjL :)
<blip-> thanks everyone else for the help also
<LjL> TheKiNG: man mount
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2: url ?
<TheKiNG> No no, the problem is
<TheKiNG> It's a FAT drive
<LjL> TheKiNG: no difference
<TheKiNG> And I try mounting it
<TheKiNG> But it says it isnt a FAT drive
<belkinhelp2> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<belkinhelp2>  is the output
<LjL> TheKiNG: maybe it's corrupted? what command are you using exactly?
<belkinhelp2> dasEil....KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<belkinhelp2>  is the output
<DasEi1> TheKING: look up fs with gparted
<TheKiNG> LjL
<crashmatrix> evening everyone
<c7p> guys i ' ve got a prob . If I click on the Quit icon , everything freezes .Any idea?
<ChanOP> I used super grub disc to try and load it , ive gotten to my ubuntu load menu but it says booting 'ubuntu 8.04.1 kernel blahblah generic' root (hd0,0) - filesystem type unknow, partition type 0x7 kernel /bootvmlinuz-2,6,25 blah.... error 17: cannot mount to selected partition
<TheKiNG> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/usb -o uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<TheKiNG> And there is NO WAY it can be corrupted
<TheKiNG> As I just tested it on my Winblows box and it works fine
<LjL> TheKiNG: /dev/sdb is an entire drive. filesystems aren't found on drives, they're found on partitions.
<belkinhelp2> DasEil.....forgot to sudo it....here it is:  http://pastebin.com/fdc1c7cf
<LjL> TheKiNG: /dev/sdb1 would be the first partition of that drive
<TheKiNG> AW SHIT.
<crashmatrix> I just compiled a custom driver for my network controller, and it has been installed in /lib/modules. I can insmod it, but not modprobe, how do I update 'modprobe cache'?
<LjL> TheKiNG: although that *might* be different with an USB drive, still, that's my best bet
<LjL> crashmatrix: sudo depmod
<TheKiNG> Ty, I got it
<nicklas_> windows is better than ubuntu
<crashmatrix> LjL: that worked fine, thanks :)
<ChanOP> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH im reformatting
<LjL> nicklas_: thank you for your input, but you need to know that this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support questions/answers.
<ChanOP> this will take many hours
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...http://pastebin.com/fdc1c7cf
<nicklas_> heh
<DasEi1> belkinhelp2: mount |pastebinit
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...http://pastebin.com/f6dd44385
<crashmatrix> LjL: can I make it autoload as well, or is that done automagically?
<lanoxx> how do i write time and date in my prompt
<lanoxx> ?
<LjL> crashmatrix: it could be done automagically, but if it isn't, you can add it to /etc/modules
<ChanOP>  installing windows THEN ubuntu ok, installing ubuntu THEN windowss = no good
<crashmatrix> LjL: okay, thanks.
<LjL> lanoxx: "date"
<ChanOP> for  daul boot
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....http://pastebin.com/f6dd44385
<g1> is there a ubuntu forum for desktop aps
<jaspion> o godddd... my flash now isnt having any sound
<lanoxx> LjL?
<jaspion> fffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccccc
<trigpin> is ubuntu studio always very slow to boot round 5 mins ?
<LjL> jaspion: calm down
<LjL> lanoxx: type "date" in the terminal, that will show you the date and time.
<jaspion> LjL, :) YEAH cuz yesterday i was with flash without image
<lanoxx> LjL, isnt there an escape sequence so i can include it in my prompt?
<jaspion> LjL, and then i corrected but today ive formated all things
<lanoxx> like \w for current path
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...you still with me here?
<jaspion> brb
<LjL> lanoxx: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/bash-prompt-escape-sequences.html
<ceafu> Anyone here running Hardy on a Macbook core duo ?
<jaspion> i know what it is
<jaspion> HOW DO I REMOVE SUN JAVA 6 RUN TIME?
<jaspion> whats the line command?
<ichbinesderelch> sudo apt-get remove jre?
<erUSUL> !caps | jaspion
<ubottu> jaspion: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> no, there is no such package "jre".
<jaspion> ok
<jaspion> lol
<LjL> however there is a sun-java6-jre package
<erUSUL> jaspion: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<jaspion> tgx
<jaspion> thx
<trigpin> need help i want ftp to be connect for unlimited amount of time with out deconnecting how ?
<Kralle> hey weiss jemand wie ich pidgin einrichte muss ich ein konto haben bei msn oder yahoo
<ChanOP> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu (its currently pissing me off) lol
<LjL> !de | Kralle
<ubottu> Kralle: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jasunto> casunto
<MikeyPooh> ¯¯¯º [£]àuGhz [O]u+ [L]oÙÐ º¯¯¯
<MikeyPooh> ubuntu Server was pissing me off last night
<MrPink-> Kralle Jo, brauchst nen Konto bei dem IM das du benutzen willst, und dann kannse dich da einfach einloggen
<LjL> MikeyPooh: no scripts and various trash, please
<LjL> !de | MrPink-
<ubottu> MrPink-: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MikeyPooh> sorry
<salamandyr> still trying to get wireless working on 64-bit HH.. now with a new card :)  link/power lights on, wireless showing in network mgr... but no link?
<MrPink-> LjL yeah I know, thought I'd save him the trouble... was a one line answer ;)
<jaspion> brb
<LjL> MrPink-: ok
<ceafu> Can anyone help with annoying whining noise on macbook? read several forums and tried a couple things to no avai.
<Guest36837> i downloaded some video clips. i then added them to my totem playlist, and every thing was fine. i then wanted to remove thier shortcuts from my desk top but they were aslo deleted from my playlist. any way to restore them
<bruenig> hammer
<ceafu> Aside from batery life and whining, Hardy is running very nicely and quite fast.
<danbh_intrepid> ceafu: you mean, your fan is whining?
<belkinhelp2> upgraded to Hardy Heron....DVD burner not recognized...what to do?
<ChanOP> hardy is my homeboy we are just haveing a arguement right niw
<jaspion> my flash is without sound and im right now  triying to fix it, if someone have any tipz plz tell me
<belkinhelp2> I just burned a copy of Intrepid and now the drive has crapped out on me
<ceafu> well it is a whining noise. forums seems to indicate it is processor noise
<belkinhelp2> any way to get it to respond manually
<MrPink-> anyone here know "Ninjavideo" ?
<LjL> jaspion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<bobertdos> jaspion: Are you on 32 bit? 9.0_r124?
<danbh_intrepid> ceafu: does it happen is OSX? or whatever the mac os is called?
<belkinhelp2> LjL, hey.  How do i get a DVD burner back online?
<gillesmmm> hello my VT6102 ethernet card loose the connexion sometimes ... idea ?
<ceafu> yes it did sometimes, but could be temp stopped by opening web cam app.
<jaspion> bobertdos, 32 man
<LjL> belkinhelp2: no idea, i've just bought my first dvd drive and haven't used it yet.
<ferretonthelus> i can't get my auto updates any more. it's like something got moved, that it is loking for...
<ChanOP> gillesmmm, could be a faulty ethernet port
<LjL> ferretonthelus: can you be more specific?
<ChanOP> giggle it around see if it connects
<danbh_intrepid> ceafu: no idea, but that sucks.
<bobertdos> jaspion: flash 9? What does about:plugins say?
<m_newton> anyone else have this problem... Sound does not work online on youtube? [intrepid]
<LjL> !intrepid > m_newton    (m_newton, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> m_newton, please see my private message
<ceafu> yeah it bothers more as it continues. soon i will jump out window
<danbh_intrepid> m_newton: Ill tell you in +1
<jaspion> wait a sec
<MikeyPooh> Does anyone know if Smb is bugged in Hardy?
<gillesmmm> ChanOP:  no
<gillesmmm> I suppose a wakeup problem
<bobertdos> MikeyPooh: Why do you ask?
<MikeyPooh> well
<blip-> as part of installing some packages,  "libc6" was also pulled in.... but now when i want to remove libc6 apt-get says that ubuntu-minimal depends on it... and thus i cannot remove it.    how come my system was working fine before having this libc6 ?   is this simply a dependency error in the repositories ?
<salamandyr> is "Link encap: UNSPEC" problematic, for my wifi card?
<jasunto> why cant i make an ad hoc wireless network for iphone tethering
<LjL> blip-: excuse me?
<LjL> blip-: libc6 is the one FOUNDAMENTAL library on your system
<MikeyPooh> i installed server 8.04 last night and foolowed the guides online and i can see the server from my win box but cant access it
<ChanOP> how do i make my name a diffrent color when it is typed on teh screen in mIRC? this sucks trying to search threw all these msgs
<blip-> LjL:   2008-10-01 18:44:39 status installed libc6 2.7-10ubuntu3     :)
<LjL> blip-: so? it got an update
<LjL> !info libc6 | blip-
<trigg3r> hey everyone, i just switched fro kubuntu to ubuntu and was wondering if there is anyway to have a "cube" desktop on ubuntu like i had on kubuntu through compiz
<ubottu> blip-: libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.7-10ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 4206 kB, installed size 10432 kB
<LjL> blip-: you're even still one version behind
<blip-> LjL:  ah i see.  so it wasn't pulled in by other packages.  ok makes sense.  thanks
<jaspion> so
<indian_munnda> trigg3r: yes u can
<jaspion> still with no sound
<ChanOP> trigg3r; yeah compiz manager works just the same way in ubuntu
<jaspion> ive reinstalled
<jaspion> flash
<LjL> !enter | jaspion
<FloodBot2> jaspion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> jaspion: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ferretonthelus> how do i get superuser privileges while not in terminal?
<jaspion> k
<indian_munnda> use advanced desktop effects settings
<LjL> the bots and i think alike.
<indian_munnda> trigg3r: use advanced desktop effects settings
<LjL> !gksudo | ferretonthelus, generally a bad idea
<ubottu> ferretonthelus, generally a bad idea: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bobertdos> MikeyPooh: You might need to look at smb.conf more closely. I am betting security is set in there to only permit a particular login. Normally, I suggest making matching user accounts.
<bimberi> LjL: scary :)
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: ? sry, had to leave for a moment.. going on ?
<jaspion> my problem: flash with no sound.
<LjL> hey bimberi :) yeah but i'm used to being like that.
<trigg3r> ChanOP: do i need kde?
<ChanOP> ahhh i need to work on my bot ;)
<tonsofpcs> hmm, is there an automagical dist upgrade from gusty > hardy like there was for feisty > gusty ??
<MikeyPooh> yep yep has same account
<LjL> !upgrade > tonsofpcs    (tonsofpcs, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> tonsofpcs, please see my private message
<bobertdos> jaspion: Type about:plugins into firefox and tell me what versions of flash or gnash are there, please.
<tonsofpcs> thanks LjL
<jaspion> ive installed flash 9 just a sec ago
<MikeyPooh> when i try to acces it from windows it gives login box
<MikeyPooh> then says password invalid
<LjL> jaspion: that's not what he asked
<jaspion> i haveeee Shockwave Flash
<qdii> hello
<bobertdos> jaspion: what's the version number?
<qdii> where can I find information on how to make DirectX work with wine on ubuntu (hardy heron) ?
<jaspion> 9.0 r124
<MikeyPooh> but i put Ubuntu desktop in last night and it works fine
<ferretonthelus> ljl, i have hardy running for some time now, after some downloads recently, i lost the ability to run the update manager.
<MikeyPooh> i think server hates me :D
<bobertdos> jaspion: Okay, now also check to see if libflashsupport is installed
<usser> qdii, whats there to look for it either works or it doesnt
<ChanOP> qdii; wine sucks , try daul booting your system
<LjL> qdii, the parts of DirectX that work with WINE are built-in, and just work. the others don't. you might find more in-depth information in the #winehq channel.
<jaspion> in the plugins page?
<qdii> alright, fine enough
<bobertdos> jaspion: No, from the repos
<LjL> ferretonthelus: go to a terminal, type "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and pastebin the output of it all
<jaspion> k
<belkinhelp2> ok, figured something out here.  The image i burned doesnt work.  Thats why my DVD burner wont respond.  What command can i use in terminal to force erase this DVD?
<ferretonthelus> ok..let me try it...
<belkinhelp2> !burner
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jaspion> bobertdos, didnt find it man
<bobertdos> jaspion: You're running Hardy, right?
<jaspion> bobertdos, yeah
<ChanOP> im a full fan of ubuntu, but why is it easier to install windows first then ubuntu, and not the other way around?..
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: you need two valid lines for your devices in fstab, and I still try to figure out the right device names, for usual it shall be scd0 and scd1
<ChanOP> *for dual booting
<bimberi> ChanOP: because Ubuntu is windows aware and not vv.
<bobertdos> jaspion: Okay, let's just see if it will install. In a terminal, type sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<lukch> witam
<ichbinesderelch> ChanOP: windows kills grub menu when installing after ubuntu
<jasunto> anyone here run a latitude d630?
<lukch> i do
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<Twohats> I'm having some troubles with a Creative SoundBlaster card (SB0090) and not being able to hear anything, despite turning off the onboard audio, and with the ALSA drivers installed
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....i found the problem with burner...the image burned is no good.  I tried another DVD and it played fine.  How do i force erase a DVD using terminal?
<bimberi> ChanOP: er, the Ubuntu _installer_ that is :)
<ferretonthelus> ljl; here is what i got...W: Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/hardy/Release
<ferretonthelus> W: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ferretonthelus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ferretonthelus> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FloodBot2> ferretonthelus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukch> i run dell latitude d630
<linny> ive upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 beta ,now when i do sudo apt-get update/sudo apt-get upgrade i get told that 5 packages have been kept back is this normal im a relative noob and ive never seen this before ?
<jaspion> bobertdos, doing it...
<Mike020> This is my first time on Ubuntu.
<lukch> how can i help?
<DasEi> Twohats: alsamixer installed ?
<Twohats> yessir
<LjL> ferretonthelus: "pastebin" isn't "paste". anyway, do type "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Twohats> And all the channels are up all the way
<jasunto> any issues making ad hoc
<ChanOP> yes, i found out the hard way. im currently reinstalling it while i type.. could not figure out how to back my my job resume, so i will loose many hours on the reinstallation and redoing the resume thing  :-(
<jaspion> bobertdos, i think it is done
<jaspion> and now?
<bimberi> linny: that's ok
<ferretonthelus> sorry....nube...
<jasunto> i love my latitude d630 on linux, hate that i cant make ad hoc
<DasEi> Twohats: (!who) right card shown in alsa-gui ?
<b3lorixx> Help: When i use Rythmbox, it plays music, but if i have lets say firefox using to play music on liek youtube, and rythmbox, Firefox wont play anything until i restart it and shut off rythmbox anyone
<bobertdos> jaspion: Did it install? If it did, try Youtube again.
<Twohats> Yep
<lukch> jasunto: and the mic not working :D
<linny> bimberi: will they stay there forever ?
<trigg3r> what is the difference in compiz and beryl??
<LjL> b3lorixx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting might have some times
<LjL> tips*
<jasunto> havent tried MIC
<bobertdos> b3lorixx: That is a known bug in Pulse audio, I'm afraid.
<gnuskool> jasunto: d830 here is all good :D
<DasEi> Twohats: using kde ?
<LjL> trigg3r: there is none, they merged long ago. try #compiz-fusion for any further doubts
<Twohats> No, gnome
<indian_munnda> trigg3r: beryl is not in use any longer.
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...an error occurred:  http://pastebin.com/m5d0555fa
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> yes,gnome
<jaspion> bobertdos, man its on, but it ran off fire fox twice...
<jasunto> lukch: all is good, had to disable fingerprint reader since worked at login but had to enter keychain password right after
<greenthumb> hi
<bimberi> linny: maybe.  If you tried 'dist-upgrade' instead it will probably install them.  'upgrade' won't bring in any new packages if the dependencies have changed.  So the dependant packages are held back.
<jaspion> bobertdos, lemme see if it is runnig ok now
<brenda> hi
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> hello may friends
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> how do you dos
<LjL> jrib: how does he dos?
<Denise> bienos
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> yes
<greenthumb> Now, i don't know if it's because i'm only running the live session right now, but ubuntu acts slow as hell
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> hi
<Denise> buenos notches
<lukch> jasunto: you tell me that inside mic is working on your d630?
<greenthumb> it took me like 10 minutes to boot
<DasEi> !who|Twohats
<LjL> Denise: this channel is english only -- and you know it.
<ubottu> Twohats: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> ok how
<linny> bimberi: i see thank you
<brenda> wow .... this is very good for chating
<bimberi> linny: np :)
<ChanOP> ouch i have alt of reinstalling and formatting to do, = lesson learned the hard way (for dual win and linux booting)
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> yes very good
<LjL> ribeiro_Ubuntu: what do you mean, dos? ms-dos?
<DasEi> Twohats: strange, try : sudo apt-get install asoundconf-gtk, run it afterwards
<belkinhelp2> help:  Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future. Fix your configuration.Unable to open this SCSI ID. Trying to map to old ATA syntax.This workaround will disappear in the near future. Fix your configuration.
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> alexandre from brazil
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> you name?
<greenthumb> can someone answer me this question real quick?
<blip-> !info conky | blip-
<belkinhelp2> the error came from this command:  cdrecord -vv dev=1,0 blank=all
<ubottu> blip-, please see my private message
<LjL> !offtopic | ribeiro_Ubuntu
<ubottu> ribeiro_Ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ichbinesderelch> !ask | greenthumb
<ubottu> greenthumb: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<aspide1977> #palug
<blip-> !answer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer
<LjL> aspide1977: i think you mean /join #palug
<belkinhelp2> !blanking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blanking
<jaspion> bobertdos, hey man its ok thx a lot
<aspide1977> tnx
<belkinhelp2> !erasing dvd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about erasing dvd
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: you need two valid lines for your devices in fstab, and I still try to figure out the right device names, for usual it shall be scd0 and scd1
<bobertdos> jaspion: you're welcome
<greenthumb> is ubuntu slow as hell right now because i'm only running it live? it took me like 5 minutes to boot up, 2 minutes of an all orange screen with nothing on. and for the first 3 minutes it acted like i was on an old infected machine (slow).
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<jaspion> i have another problem, my games have no sound, my ubuntu games... like snes and  wormux... :(
<salamandyr> how can i tell if WEP password is being accepted?
<LjL> greenthumb: in a word, yes
<LjL> greenthumb: cds are slow.
<DasEi> greenthumb: your hw-specs ?
<usser> greenthumb, yes live cd is kinda slow
<ichbinesderelch> greenthumb: also a yes from me :P
<jaspion> my ubuntu games have no sound :(
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...here is the error i get using that command:
<TheApophis> jaspion, any sound at all?
<belkinhelp2> DasEil...http://pastebin.com/m5d0555fa
<Twohats> DasEi: done, and run, selected "Audigy" as default sound, and still nothing. I'll try using something besides just Rhythmbox to test it
<ferretonthelus> ok, i dont' get this paste;ubuntu thing....
<Harkins> I'm playing around with color terminals and a lot of stuff suggests using a term of xerm-256color, but I just get an error "Error opning terminal: xterm-256color". Is there an additional package I should install to get the terminfo?
<LjL> !pastebin | ferretonthelus
<ubottu> ferretonthelus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<greenthumb> oh, so if I install it to my harddrive it'll be fast? it's not like i've got a bad computer, intel core2duo e7600, 4gigs of ram and a geforce 9800gtx
<MikeyPooh> neither do i
<ferretonthelus> ljl it says parse error in line 1
<belkinhelp2> DasEil....did you get my error msg?
<jaspion> TheApophis, no man... i have here snes and wormux... and that rpg game...
<ssift> 看不懂。
<LjL> ferretonthelus: i'd like the whole output
<LjL> !cn | ssift
<ubottu> ssift: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Twohats> DasEi: Yeah, still nothing.
<jaspion> kq...
<TheApophis> jaspion, no I mean, do have sound normally, when you play music or such?
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> alguém ai fala minha lingua
<LjL> !pt | ribeiro_Ubuntu
<ubottu> ribeiro_Ubuntu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Delvien> Using AWN (or trying to) Is there any OTHER "main menu" plugins?
<smm289> Why cant I format my SD card. I have it mounted and its showing up in ubuntu, are you telling me I just can format the card without going to the CLI
<ferretonthelus> ok..i did the paste thing at the website...what now....?
<jaspion> TheApophis, yeah man
<LjL> ferretonthelus: you give me the URL, as the bot said
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> entao me ajude
<LjL> ribeiro_Ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-br
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> tou precisando do pacote xen
<ferretonthelus> 54405/plain/
<ribeiro_Ubuntu> alguem ai possui ele?
<bobertdos> jaspion: One thing to be aware of, thanks to a bug in Pulse, under Gnome, only one program may have control of the sound server at at time.
<smm289> I cant believe formatting a drive is made so un-obvious.
<jaspion> no sound is runnig right now man, should i restart something?
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: yes (DasEi)  ,  sudo lshw > lshw.txt && pastebinit lshw.txt && rm lshw.txt
<greenthumb> okay, a little more help is needed :) so I'm about to install ubuntu, I've got 1 partition with windows and all my stuff, and a clean one i made only for ubuntu. that's D:. unfortunately, the partition thingy in the install manager can only find my c: drive. How come, and what do I do?
<warton> hallo!
<bobertdos> jaspion: You can try: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart, I suppse
<smm289> Do I have to format my SD card from the command line, let me guess its probably going to take like 5 commands isn't it.  One would think I would be able to just right click, format the SD card
<ferretonthelus> ljl; did you get it?
<Samuel-NotAFK> Does knetworkmanager automatically show hidden routers?
<LjL> smm289: i have no idea what can you do in GNOME, but in the CLI it is one command, mkfs
<Twohats> DasEi: So still no sound, even after using asoundconf-gtk
<belkinhelp2> dasei....http://pastebin.com/f70aae9c7
<bobertdos> !info gparted | smm289
<zith_> I screwed around with my partition table earlier and now when i finally got it fixed ubuntu stopped recognising my nvidia videocard. It no longer lists it in the proprietary drivers manager (although, it shows up in lspci), and i cant modprobe nvidia. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<ubottu> smm289: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 339 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<node357> greenthumb, go back to windows and delete D: then restart Ubuntu setup
<DasEi> smm289: use gparted or see man fdisk
<LjL> ferretonthelus: err... no, i had missed it. you should paste the *whole thing* anyway, http://blahblah
<node357> greenthumb, it will automatically use free space
<smm289> gparted is installed, but the SD card does not show up in the deveice list
<jaspion> bobertdos, nothing man...
<greenthumb> node357:  but the thing is i dont want to mix up windows and linux on the same partition
<node357> greenthumb, Ubuntu setup will create a seperate partition
<greenthumb> oh, i see
<greenthumb> cool thanks
<greenthumb> brb then
<node357> okay!
<LjL> ferretonthelus: your status file is messed up, and that's never a good thing
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: that was the right one, as I guessed scd0 and 1 , sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<unop> !gksudo | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Twohats> DasEi: Could it be that it's not working because I'm using the 64-bit version?
<LjL> ferretonthelus: type "head -50 /var/lib/dpkg/status", and pastebin that
<ferretonthelus> ljl; you mean everything from the first thing you asked me to type? Status file?...ok, what now?
<belkinhelp2> dasei....fstab open
<ferretonthelus> ok...
<MikeyPooh> i am wondering if using ebox to setup my smb was a bad thing?
<DasEi> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0                            <one line to add
<jaspion> help - my ubuntu games dont have sound...
<ferretonthelus> ljl; i got nothing....just a cursor, doesn't even blink....
<DasEi> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0                            <second line to add
<warton> qualcuno parla italiano?
<g1> if I have a desktop ap that doesnt work how can i check the installation\
<LjL> !it | warton
<ubottu> warton: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lanoxx> hmm, indeed my bash does not recognize term width correctly anymore
<deaftone> i just burned kubuntu installcd, popped it in, after "loading, please wait...." the screen stays blank
<DasEi> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0                            <second line to add     ,belkinhelp2, saw the other ?
<LjL> ferretonthelus: that's pretty weird, do you have a prompt now?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...where should i add these lines in my fstab...at the end?
<ferretonthelus> well...there is the> and the black cursur......just sitting there....
<jaspion> someone plz help...?
<DasEi> Twohats: one mom , my 64 (other sc) ir running fine, brb
<LjL> ferretonthelus: you should have typed that without quotes.
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: yes, and delete the old one
<LjL> ferretonthelus: hit ctrl+c
<salamandyr> trying to debug my wireless connection ... how can i tell if WEP passphrases are being aceepted as valid?
<LjL> ferretonthelus: and then type, exactly:    head -50 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ferretonthelus> yes...i did....without quotes
<bobertdos> jaspion: Try switching System->Preferences->Sound all to ALSA.
<ferretonthelus> ljl, that got me back to the prompt now...
<zith_> my nvidia module suddenly stopped loading and i get, "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" when i try to modprobe it myself
<zith_> has anyone seen this before?
<deaftone> does ubuntu usually load slower than slax?
<jaspion> bobertdos, nothiin man, last time i used this... zsnes -ad sdl
<danbh_intrepid> deaftone: probably
<IamSOG> um... what Keys I need to press to skip the Xubuntu Graphic loading screen?
<ferretonthelus> ljl; ok...5411
<deaftone> damn
<Twohats> DasEi: Any thoughts about 64-bit version being the issue with my sound not working?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...do i have to reboot for this to take effect
<ferretonthelus> ljl; sorr 54411
<jaspion> aaah i need my games sound...
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: no, added the two new lines and deleted the old one ?
<danbh_intrepid> deaftone: ubuntu is oriented to lots of software available, and having things just work
<belkinhelp2> Dasei....yes
<bobertdos> jaspion: You may have to start Googling. It's difficult to know how these emulators interact with the rest of the audio framework.
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...the old one being the "cdrom" line
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: put a blank line as the last in fstab (hit enter), save the file, close it
<jaspion> yeah man, im doing it, yesterday ive solved the problem but now it isnt goin...
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: yes, old cdrom line
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: back in terminal ?
<danbh_intrepid> deaftone: compare http://www.slax.org/modules.php?category=games to http://www.playdeb.net/available_games.html
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...saved with a blank line at the end
<belkinhelp2> dasei...yes, im in terminal
<LjL> ferretonthelus: *sigh* can't you give me the whole URL? it's easy, you copy and paste, instead of having me type numbers in
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<Cahan> is there an easy way to get (x)ubuntu to prefer my USB headset over my integrated sound on my laptop?
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mount -a
<belkinhelp2> dasei.....mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/cdrom0': File exists
<LjL> ferretonthelus: anyway, i'm not sure what happened to your status files, but it's bad.
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<Twohats> Cahan: Turn off integrated audio via BIOS is probably your best bet
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mount -a
<belkinhelp2> dasei....cdrom1 worked
<DasEi> belkinhelp2: sudo mount -a
<ferretonthelus> ljl; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54411/ i thought you said "not" to cut and paste here...?
<Cahan> Twohats: cannae, plus I want it to use the integrated sound if the headset isn't plugged in
<pikture> Um, when I start X, no cursor is visible. How do I debug this?
<LjL> ferretonthelus: err, you don't paste *multiple lines of stuff*, but you do paste the URL for your pastebin entry
<Slade605> Hey guys, I am looking for some assistance getting DVDs to play on 8.04.1
<DasEi> Slade605: install vlc (standalone-player)
<pikture> Where does X get it's cursor from?
<deaftone> whats the default root pwd for the livecd?
<Twohats> there isn't one
<ferretonthelus> ljl......8>(  sorry,,,,
<DasEi> deaftone: none or ubuntu
<belkinhelp2> dasei...when trying to mount, sudo mount -a, i get this errro msg:  http://pastebin.com/m108c5354
<Slade605> DasEi: I have VLC but it doesn't load the dvd even if I mount it in a different location
<LjL> ferretonthelus: now please do the same thing with the file /var/log/dpkg/status-old
<jaspion> see ya!
<Twohats> DasEI: Out of ideas for getting my SoundBlaster to work?
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...i removed the DVD and tried to mount again....here is the output:  mount: No medium found
<belkinhelp2> mount: No medium found
<belkinhelp2> Dasei....how do i force erase this DVD?
<LjL> ferretonthelus: sorry, i meant /var/libg/dpkg/status-old
<LjL> ferretonthelus: .... sorry, i meant /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:put a readable medium in both drives, first
<deaftone> just booted the ubuntu 8.04.1-desktop livecd, tried to su root, auth failed, tried blank, root, toor, ubuntu, password, admin.....
<LjL> !root > deaftone    (deaftone, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> deaftone, please see my private message
<deaftone> i cant access iwconfig cuz of that to install
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...ok...hold on brb
<pikture> When I start X, I can click on things, and focus windows, but it's as though the cursor was clear or not present. Any ideas?
<deaftone> bah
<deaftone> kthx
<DasEi> Slade605: vlc>open medium >dev/...       doesn't work ?
<Slade605> DasEi: Correct
<belkinhelp2> sudo mount -a
<belkinhelp2> opps
<salamandyr> ok i really am lost.  wifi is showing as ath0, and in network mgr... i can config ip, but not connecting to network (though it can see all avail SSIDs)
<trigg3r_> hey everyone, i am trying to get compiz working on ubuntu, but when i try to activate custom under visual effects in appearance, it says desktop effects could not be enabled
 * ElijahDuBarryVT is away: I'm not here, please try again latter!
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:what ?
<zith_> my nvidia card does not show up in system->administration->hardware drivers, does anyone know why?
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: what module are you using?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...ok, both have readable media.
<LjL> pikture: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/63905 is related
<belkinhelp2> dasei....i can read both drives now
<Slade605> DasEi: when it looks like it is going to play the window just resizes itself a few times and does nothing more
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch:  how can i tell?  :)
<ferretonthelus> ljl; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54416/
<Cahan> is there an easy way to get xubuntu to use my USB headset if it is plugged in, otherwise use the integrated sound / speakers?
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:ok, then use krb or similar to erase your disc
<belkinhelp2> dasei....so the 64k dollar question is.....how do i force the dvd burner to erase the image i just burned?
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: lsmod | grep ath
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch:  oh - see in Hardware Drivers it's using Atheros HAL
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:ok, then use krb or similar to erase your disc
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:ok, then use kr3b, sry, also see !burn
<pikture> For what it's worth, the solution is to  add: Option "SWcursor" "true" to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferretonthelus> ljl i did have somethng from the first one you told me to type in....
<belkinhelp2> dasei...krb...synapitc package?
<DasEi> *k3b, dam, belkinhelp2
<LjL> ferretonthelus, i made a typo. did you read the last correction i made? the file is /var/lib/dpkg/status-old
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: past the output of lsmod | grep ath pls :)
<RonzO> belkinhelp2, you could also use gnomebaker. k3b crashes for me from time to time
<DasEi> *k3b, package, belkinhelp2
<ferretonthelus> ljl; yes...i posted it...
<belkinhelp2> dasei...ok...bbl
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch:  that gives me 4 items... ath_rate_sample, ath_pci, wlan, and ath_hal
<LjL> no ferretonthelus, you posted /var/libg/dpkg/status-old. note the G after "lib"
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: does iwlist ath0 scan find anything?
<fodah> Can someone please assist me in installing latest nvidia graphic drivers? We can go on vent, skype, or phone and i'll giveyou remote to box
<RonzO> fodah, have you done sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<LjL> !latest > fodah    (fodah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<spiritssight> what does this mean "The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14593.
<spiritssight> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<spiritssight> and could in certain setups cause problems with:" this was what fdisk gave me when opening fdiski
<ubottu> fodah, please see my private message
<LjL> !nvidia > fodah    (fodah, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !enter | spiritssight
<ubottu> spiritssight: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<RonzO> fodah, or enabled them in the restricted drivers manager?
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch: yes, iwlist shows lots
<grzegorz129> hi!
<ferretonthelus> ljl; ok...here http://paste.ubuntu.com/54418/
<grzegorz129> do you can help me - http://tnij.com/UilX ?
<fodah> I was just in here asking about grapics drivers. I got d/c can someone help me
<RonzO> fodah, have you done sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new?
<RonzO> fodah, or enabled them in the restricted drivers manager?
<spiritssight> Do anyone know what the statement that fdisk gave me above means?
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: what encryption are you using?
<fodah> no
<fodah> ill do that
<DasEi> Twohat: modprobe emu10k2
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch:  WEP
<fodah> RonZO: IT says I have latest version
<DasEi> Slade605: shure drive and dvd are in order ?
<swuboo> spiritssight:  At a guess, it's a legacy warning to prevent problems with older filesystem types.  Could be wrong, but that's what it looks like.
<DasEi> sure*
 * DrGNU wonders if his question was lost amongst the 1,357 users chatting ;-)
<lelantus> can someone please help me get my sound working. lspci -vv output is at http://pastebin.com/d6a92f73e
<RonzO> fodah, hold on
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: try to connect with "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid (networkname) key (key) and if you use dhcp than run sudo dhclient afterwards
<tilgovi> I *almost* have nfs4 all set up here. Using kerberos. Problem is that kdc doesn't start at boot, even though update-rc.d says it does.
<fodah> k
<spiritssight> How can I be sure of that
<LjL> ferretonthelus: and you're *sure* that's the status-old file?
<swuboo> spiritssight:  Google?
<shamus> can anybody help me with this? :: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939084
<ferretonthelus> ljl: i can actually go and look.....but that is what it gave me....
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch: thanks - that worked!  but why not working in network mgr with same settings?
<LjL> ferretonthelus, when you pastebin the output of commands, please always also paste the command itself, so i can be sure we're talking about the same thing
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: you're using the gnome-network manager?
<salamandyr> yes
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: i never managed to set a static ip and connect to my wlan with that one  ;)
<ferretonthelus> ljl; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54422/
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: maybe try some other network manager like wicd owr wifi-radar
<Cahan> is there an easy way to get xubuntu to use my USB headset if it is plugged in, otherwise use the integrated sound / speakers?
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch: maybe it's wrong WEP?  my key is just numbers like: 3109755877
<Slade605> DasEi: What exactly do you mean by in order?
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: if you entered the same in konsole now it should be the right one
<belkinhelp2> Dasei....K3b is not reading the DVD
<LjL> ferretonthelus: then i'm sorry to say that, unless someone else knows some way of fixing the status file that i'm completely unaware of, your system is seriously and irreparably broken
<shamus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939084 <-- can somebody help me with that?
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...this is a new DVD...burned once, erased, burned image of intrepid.  Now its not readable...what gives?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...i need something that doesnt try and read the dvd, simply force format/erase
<DasEi> ﻿shamus:did you try to sudo -copy   or to chown (see: man chown) the device / the mountpoint ?
<DasEi> did*
<zith_> ubuntu overwrote my xorg.conf with the safemode config.. is there a way to get the old one back? The old one was just the default one after installing the restricted nvidia drivers
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:I'm ring k3b...
<DasEi> rising
<spiritssight> what type of file system should I use
<spiritssight> never mind
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...what?
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: there is nvidia-xconfig command or something like that, this will do the same trick
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch: thanks - where can i find other network manager?
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:k3b > further actions> erase...
<belkinhelp2> K3B not responding
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: as activating restricted drivers
<Twohats> DasEI: FATAL: Module emu10k2 not found.
<ferretonthelus> ljl....then i hafta re-install?
<Twohats> (sorry for taking so long, trying to find more answers)
<shamus> DasEi: my device will let me write to it, but it wont let me clear the trash, no matter what I do. It won't even let me reformat the device
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: i guess wicd and wifi-radar are in the repositories, i personally would recommend wicd, but just try both of them
<DasEi> Twohats: so alsa not correctly installed
<Twohats> DasEi: That's what it's lookin like
<bep> i ran across http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/ and was wondering if it is basically just for the eeepc?
<salamandyr> ichbinesderelch: thanks very much for your attention :)
<ichbinesderelch> salamandyr: you're welcome ;)
<spiritssight> Is there a good program for cloning or copying a harddrive to another that is larger
<DasEi> shamus : even gparted ? write-protect switch on stick ??
<bep> i was also wondering if its an official release from ubuntu or a spin off
<DasEi> Twohats: pm me
<rom1v> hi
<zith_> crap.. i still get "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" when i try to modprobe the nvidia driver
<DasEi> belkinhelp2:found it ?
<rom1v> to make compiz using "nvidia-settings" settings, ubuntu should execute "nvidia-settings -l" before launching compiz
<rom1v> I use to modify /usr/bin/compiz to add this line at the very beginning : nvidia-settings -l
<shamus> DasEi: Nothing will work, I don't know what is wrong, but everything that I move to the trash won't move, gparted finds the disk as read only, and there is no switch on the card
<rom1v> but where should it be?
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: i guess the easiest way is to remove nvidia drivers and reinstall them :P
<break-free> if I want to transfer my /home to an external HDD so I can do a fresh install, do I just cp -r /home?
<xyz> channel for Intrepid Ibex discussion
<xyz> ?
<open_sauce> bep, I run it, its highly customised for eeepc in terms of drivers and various fixes
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: i tried that and it didnt work
<open_sauce> bep, Im sure it will boot on other laptops, but its focused on working with tht eeepc hardware
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: what commands tagged with nvidia are available?
<xyz> which is the channel for Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 (Alpha 6) discussion??
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: what commands? nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-bug-report.sh
<zith_> or did you mean in apt?
<nshater> hello all I need help with the ar5007eg wireless driver. ive been going through the documentation for over a few hours to no benefit. Last time i came you guys helped me in a matter of minutes.
<DasEi> shamus: whats the usb-dev called ?
<erUSUL> xyz: #ubuntu+1
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jaspion> my game's sound isnt workin, neither in snes or kg or wormux...
<bep> nshater message me and i can help you
<DasEi> Slade605: does the cd play on other players ?
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: and then restart x?
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: yes
<jassim> hello im downloading ubuntu in my laptop its install well till its come 94% and i get error  Exexuting 'grub-install (hd0)' failed this is a fatal error
<spiritssight> how do you clone a hard drive
<xyz> erUSUL, thank you very much.
<DasEi> Slade605: does the DVD/cd play on other players ?
<Slade605> DasEi: I have installed serveral things with it but havn't tested any other media, gimme a min and I'll try
<erUSUL> xyz: no problem
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: alright, but the nvidia driver is still not loaded
<Slade605> DasEi: err, yeah the DVD itself will play elsewhere
<shamus> DasEi: Device is called SHAMUS-PSP
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: lsmod | grep nvidia, any output?
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: no
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: X starts in safemode
<DasEi> shamus: nope, sth like /dev/sdb , see : mount
<jassim> what i should do ?
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: sudo modprobe nvidia, what was the exact error message of that?
<kajo> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<kajo> What does that mean?
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia"
<shamus> DasEi: Mount Point = /media/PSP-SHAMUS (Could Not be Determined)
<kajo> I'm having audio problems.
<DasEi> Slade605: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Distort1> Heya #ubuntu, I'm trying to run Team Fortress 2 on my computer, but when the game loads, I get a blank screen where I can blindly click buttons but I can't see a thing, help would be appreciated.
<DasEi> shamus: nope, sth like /dev/sdb , the devicename, not the mountpoint
<Slade605> DasEi: done
<DasEi> Slade605: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: strange behaviour, what card are you using?
<DasEi> Slade605: url from trml ?
<salamandyr> is there a gnome util for partitioning/configuring additional unmounted drives?
<Slade605> http://pastebin.com/f73e1c07d
<DasEi> ﻿salamandyr:gparted
<DasEi> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: the GeForce 8400M GS
<salamandyr> DasEi thanks
<DasEi> np
<linny> is there an intrepid irc chan ?
<zith_> ichbinesderelch: it worked perfectly when i installed ubuntu, but after messing about with the partition table and grub today it suddenly stopped working
<rom1v> #ubuntu+1
<LjL> !intrepid > linny    (linny, see the private message from Ubotu) yes
<ubottu> linny, please see my private message
<linny> thanks guize :)
<RyeBrye> zith_ - did you make it boot with a different kernel than the one that the moduel was intalled for?
<ferretonthelus> ljl; u thinking i will hafta re-install?
<kajo> I'm having audio problems. It's typical Hardy stuff as far as I can tell. I can't seem to deceipher how to fix it on my computer. The problem: when running firefox (and likely, thus flashplugin-nonfree is the culprit), I cannot use skype (or, I think, any other audio app). Running pasuspender does nothing for me, as recommended at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/198453, which seems to be the bug report for me (whi
<kajo> ch is just too much for me- I've tried to do what I read, and it doesn't work). I run firefox in the terminal and see this error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave |Can anyone help me?
<zith_> RyeBrye: no
<DasEi> Slade605: sudo gedit fstab
<ichbinesderelch> zith_: mmmhh, honestly i have no idea, but maybe reconfiguring just did the trick
<shamus> DasEi: It won't tell me anywhere what the devicename is, I'm sorry but If you know a command...
<zith_> RyeBrye: my root partition changed it's numbering, so i had to update grub for it, but other than that i didnt change anything
<DasEi> shamus: look in gparted
<Gin> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> ferretonthelus, i'd wait a little while in case someone else has a better solution - but in my opinion, yes.
<newfive> I am trying to run ubuntu inside virtualbox on windows. but i can't get compiz fusion to run because it doesn't have the proper support of 3d. how can I get it to work so that I can run compiz fusion inside a a virtualbox. any direction would be helpful.
<DasEi> Slade605: change /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9662 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0                        to
<jassim> hello im downloading ubuntu in my laptop its install well till its come 94% and i get error  Exexuting 'grub-install (hd0)' failed this is a fatal error
<ferretonthelus> ljl...@#$%^ ok......
<LjL> ferretonthelus cannot use APT. his /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/status-old files look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54422/  -  is there any possible solution?
<usser> newfive, i dont think its possible?
<usser> newfive, err ?=.
<RyeBrye> newfive - I don't think what you are asking is possible. So... the solution would involve you writing a lot of code on your own :P
<DasEi> Slade605: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,rw,exec,utf8 0       0
<DasEi> Slade605: save the file, close it
<Slade605> DasEi: where is fstab again, the one you said a bit ago doesn't pull it up
<DasEi> Slade605: sudo gedit fstab
<DasEi> Slade605: sudo gedit /etc/fstab                        ,sry
<Slade605> DasEi: thanks
<shamus> DasEi: It is /dev/sdb/
<newfive> i thought i saw some videos of it on youtube that's why i thought it would work
<newfive> but thanks
<phr0z3n> whats a good audio encoder/decoder?
<superspuck> Okay need some help with my Vista shares. I can create files, and delete them but I can't edit the files. Full control is set for my user on the vista share, so I don't see why it isn't working?
<belkinhelp2> dasei....my dvd burner wont respond...it wont open
<DasEi> shamus: ls -l ﻿ /media/PSP-SHAMUS
<zith_> phr0z3n: lossy or non-lossy?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...after k3b crashed it stopped working altogether
<Slade605> DasEi: done, should I retry?
<DasEi> shamus: output ?
<phr0z3n> zibri, lossy
<Twohats> DasEI: rebooted, still no sound. I feel like a lost cause now, lol
<shamus> DasEi: ls -l /media/PSP-SHAMUS will reformat, right?
<DasEi> shamus: no, showing permissions
<break-free> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on my dad's old laptop. Only has 256mb ram and it's taking forever to get to boot the livedisc. Is there an option to install via text?
<LjL> phr0z3n: Ogg Vorbis ("vorbis-tools" package, "oggenc" and "oggdec" commands)
<zith_> phr0z3n: try ogg vorbis
<Slade605> break-free: should be the alternate installer from the ubuntu download page
<phr0z3n> alright, thanks
<DasEi> belkinhelp2 : pastebinit /etc/fstab
<break-free> Slade605: i don't really want to waste another CD, can I do it off the normal live cd?
<jaspion> whre can a find a off chat ubuntu channel?
<LjL> !offtopic | jaspion
<ubottu> jaspion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DasEi> Slade605: put a readable medium in dvd-drive, then : sudo mount -a
<Slade605> break-free: not that I know of, sorry
<usser> break-free, you need alternate installer cd
<shamus> DasEi: ls: cannot access /media/PSP-SHAMUS: No such file or directory
<break-free> Slade605: what's the OEM install?
<jaspion> LjL, thx
<Slade605> DasEi: mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<trigg3r_e1> can you use konversation on ubuntu?
<belkinhelp2> dasei....here is what dmesg found.  http://pastebin.com/m604676a1
<DasEi> shamus : mount, where is it mounted ?
<usser> trigg3r_e1, yea sure
<unop> ferretonthelus, LjL - if at all you can install packages. try this.   sudo mv -v /var/lib/dpkg/status{,.bak} && sudo aptitude install dselect && sudo dselect update
<Slade605> break-free: That is for the manufacturer like Dell
<LjL> trigg3r_e1: sure, but as with any KDE programs, a good few of the KDE libs will get installed
<break-free> trigg3r_e1, yeah but you'll have to install some KDE libraries
<unop> ferretonthelus, LjL - also have a look here - http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/package-database-rebuild.html
<break-free> Slade605
<break-free> : thanks
<shamus> DasEi: nevermind, I have the output, should I just post it in the forums?
<DasEi> shamus: in here
<belkinhelp2> dasei...my fstab:  http://pastebin.com/m638c509d
<shamus> total 224
<shamus> drwx------  2 shamus root 32768 2008-07-09 19:36 COMMON
<shamus> drwx------  2 shamus root 32768 2008-02-19 18:49 FOUND.000
<shamus> -r-x------  1 shamus root     0 1979-12-31 23:00 MEMSTICK.IND
<shamus> drwx------  4 shamus root 32768 2008-02-07 14:26 MP_ROOT
<FloodBot2> shamus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shamus> -r-x------  1 shamus root     0 1979-12-31 23:00 MSTK_PRO.IND
<LjL> unop: pretty pretty interesting
<Bsims> how do I tell kde to recreate the menu from scratch?
<unop> LjL, actually he points to this here - http://qref.sourceforge.net/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-recover-status
<DasEi> !paste|shamus
<ubottu> shamus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sheep> .30
<belkinhelp2> dasei...my fstab:  http://pastebin.com/m638c509d
<xfm> Hi
<xfm> I'm triing to compile the last version of pidgin, but my ./configure doesnt works: It says checking build system type... /bin/bash: ./config.guess: No such file or directory // configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<xfm>  I've tried ./configure --host=TYPE with different TYPE but no one works
<DasEi> belkinhelp2 :got it, sudo eject /dev/scd1
<xfm> someone has an idea?
<shamus> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54429/
<LjL> unop: well, /var/backups/dpkg.status.* is interesting, but the script they give is also quite interesting
<belkinhelp2> dasei...nothing...no response
<LjL> unop: what would "dselect update" alone achieve, if it works?
<DasEi> belkinhelp2 :saying busy ?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...says nothing
<LjL> xfm: yeah, my idea is to use the version of Pidgin that is in backports in stead.
<LjL> !backports > xfm    (xfm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> xfm, please see my private message
<DasEi> belkinhelp2 :k3b crashed ? still up? any window open (scd1) ?
<belkinhelp2> dasei...im going to reboot and see if that makes a difference
<xfm> LjL: mmm the current version bugs on my computer I would like to try the last one
<LjL> xfm: what version are you using? (apt-cache policy pidgin)
<slaxz> may i ask an off topic question? :)))) Which words complete the following sentence. "There are two ch___ reasons: because I don't really like this telephone, and because I find I can still work and pl___ eat, breath and sleep without it."
<belkinhelp2> Dasei....k3b crashed.  i forced it to quit.
<belkinhelp2> Dasei...rebooting...brb
<unop> LjL, it tries to recreate /var/lib/dpkg/{available,status} if they don't exist
<LjL> slaxz: no, you may not. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Flannel> slaxz: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<shamus> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/54429/
<DasEi> shamus: sudo chown >UrUsername<  /media/﻿PSP-SHAMUS
<LjL> unop: how does it do that though? by guessing like the script they propose?
<unop> LjL, yea - not sure of the workings
<R_AG> somone use ubuntu 8.10 here?
<xfm> LjL: I have removed version 2.4.1, I want to install 2.5.1
<rom1v> yes
<LjL> ferretonthelus, are you there? have you tried what unop proposed?
<LjL> !8.10 > R_AG    (R_AG, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> R_AG, please see my private message
<DasEi> Twohat: modprobe emu10k2
<R_AG> its beta version
<rom1v> yes
<Flannel> R_AG: correct, and discussion belongs in #ubuntu+1, thanks.
<DasEi> shamus: still no writing possible ?
<DasEi> Twohat: module found now ?
<gemqem> i have a question
<gemqem> i just installed a ati radion 9000  128 bit card, how do i tell if it installed or not
<gray--> gemqem: can you see this text?
<shamus> DasEi: Not at all.
<gemqem> yes
<gray--> gemqem: i think it's working ok
<DasEi> ﻿ gemqem:below the 9500 support is bad
<break-free> anyone know if I can install opengeu within ubuntu?
<gemqem> well, this is the problem, i wanted to add the special effects, and, it shoudl have worked
<gemqem> but, the special effects, don't work
<usser> gemqem, anything below 9500 as DasEi said is supported by oss drivers right out of the box
<DasEi> shamus: again :  ls -l ﻿ /media/PSP-SHAMUS
<LjL> xfm: 2.5.1 is available from Backports. get it from there, please.
<LjL> !backports | xfm
<ubottu> xfm: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<LjL> !packages > xfm    (xfm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shamus> DasEi: It turns the same exact result
<ubottu> xfm, please see my private message
<gemqem> oss?
<gemqem> operating systems
<DasEi> ﻿usser: gemqem: rigtht, but the ati-drivers lack support
<usser> gemqem, oss=opensource
<zith_> i finally got it.. i did apt-get autoremove instead of using synaptic to remove the restricted nvidia drivers, then i reinstalled them using apt-get as well, and then ran nvidia-xconfig which let me modprobe nvidia, but when i killed xorg it still started in the safemode, so i rebooted and everything was fine
<gemqem> okay, open source
<zith_> thanks
<ferretonthelus> unop; that doesn't exist anymore....
<unop> ferretonthelus, what doesn't ?
<gemqem> so basicly, the card is worthless, since its not new enough?
<gemqem> would a 9500 work?
<spiritssight> What is the best way to install two different ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 and use the same swap partition
<xfm> LjL: Is backports the synaptic package manager? sorry I've never heard of it
<R_AG> if i install the 8.10 ubuntu can i upgrade it in 30oct with out format?
<ferretonthelus> i clicked on the url you gave and.......
<usser> genius, the card is not worthless you'll get 2d support some 3d and compiz will work
<xfm> LjL: I'm french so perhap's I know the french word
<belkinhelp2> is it ok to vent in here? or is there a special gripe channel for disgruntled ubuntu users?
<usser> gemqem, , the card is not worthless you'll get 2d support some 3d and compiz will work
<usser> genius, sorry
<belkinhelp2> let me begin with i want to stay with ubuntu
<gemqem> what i meant, is there is no value in using it, over the motherboard
<belkinhelp2> BUT, i cant get the audio working, long story.
<usser> gemqem, oh yes there is
<usser> gemqem, what do you have on your motherboard intel?
<gemqem> amd
<R_AG> so i want to use french ubuntu & after setup it is eng
<belkinhelp2> so the last attempt before ditching ubuntu is to try the liveCD intrepid in hopes of a kernel "fix"
<LjL> xfm: "backports" is a repository. it's where NEW versions of packages are put. it's something you need to enable.
<ferretonthelus> unop; the page doesn't exist that the url links to.
<LjL> !repositories > xfm    (xfm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> xfm, please see my private message
<usser> gemqem, no the built in video what is the chipset?
<belkinhelp2> BUT, i burned my last DVD rewriteable that doesnt seem to work anymore!
<belkinhelp2> i only burned it twice!
<usser> gemqem, but anyhow using an external always has advantage
<LjL> xfm: go to "Software Sources", and enable "unsupported updates"
<belkinhelp2> anyway to force ubuntu to delete/format a DVD without reading it=
<gemqem> is there a quick way to find it, other than opening up and looking at it
<unop> ferretonthelus, ok, wait, does this command give you anything?   ls /var/backup/dpkg.status*
<usser> gemqem, google your motherboard model for specs
<ferretonthelus> unop....leme see
<DasEi> shamus: sudo chmod u=rwx /media/SHAMUS-PSP/*
<gemqem> i might have to open up the case, to get the name
<shamus> DasEi: Reading and writing works, but all I want to do is clear the trash, which I can't do. It forces nautilus to crash when I attempt to empty the trash
<Flannel> gemqem: lspci
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<gemqem> what is  lspci
<DasEi> try it^
<sheep> gemqem: it's a utility that lists PCI devicesa
<FlyerFanatic> can anyone help
<gemqem> i have only used ubuntu a few months,  i don't know what that is yet,  " weeks" in actual time
<Twohats> DasEi: I'm still having trouble with audio. I did everything this guide told me to (minus alsa driver compilation, cuz we did that) and I'm still getting nothing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<DasEi> Twohat: modprobe emu10k2
<DasEi> Twohat: module found now ?
<xfm> LjL: Thanks I have it
<FlyerFanatic> can anyone help me out, having trouble installing ubuntu
<joshuajtl> hey folks anyone know how to get gimp 2.6 to use one window as in this screenshot: http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/
<cole>  Hey guys
<R_AG> haw create new partition in ubuntu 8.10
<shamus> DasEi: Simply crashes
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54431/
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic:  What kind of trouble?
<Twohats> DasEi: No, still not found, and neither is emu10k1, although I can see emu10k1 when I do cat /proc/asound/modules
<gemqem> k8M800- rev 2.0  ddr 400
<Twohats> DasEi: So I'm kind of confused.
<FlyerFanatic> well i am trying to install the 64 bit version for 64 bit vista...i am getting an error message when trying to do so
<unop> ferretonthelus, you forgot the * i put on the end
<spiritssight> What is the best way to install two different ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 and use the same swap partition?
<ferretonthelus> onop; #$%^&, sorry
<gemqem> does that help?
<gemqem> 1 gig of ram
<FlyerFanatic> i burned the iso onto a disc...tried running ubuntu from the disc didnt work...then i just tried wubi and that wouldnt run either
<usser> gemqem, go with ati, your motherboard has via chrome which are def worse than ati
<FlyerFanatic> so i dont know if its a ubuntu problem or on my end
<shamus> DasEi: That doesn't work, it just says "The files cannot be deleted"
<bobertdos> spiritssight: Have both OS's on separate partitions, and use the same swap partition in both of their fstab's, I suppose.
<DasEi> Twohat: sudo modprobe snd-      ,press the TAB key before pressing the ENTER key to see a list of modules
<gemqem> i didn't know if i had the right driver installed, because, the  special effects wasn't working
<DasEi> shamus: can you manually cd into the trash folder ?
<shamus> DasEi: Unable to create trashing info file: Read-only file system
<usser> gemqem, on ati they didnt?
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: Do you know any specific error messages?
<spiritssight> thanks
<gemqem> they wouldn't install
<lovre_> i have a problem. Two applications cant use sound at once, so it seems. I turn on music, and i cant hear game sound. Or i cant open youtube or something else. I have to shut down what is playing and then listen to something else.... How to fix this, its annoying?
<gemqem> the way i installed it, it was prompted by ubuntu
<FlyerFanatic> umm yea....buffer I/O error on device fd0 block 0
<Twohats> DasEi: emu10k1 is listed
<FlyerFanatic> thats when i try to run ubuntu from the disc
<DasEi> emu10k2 isnt, Twohats ?
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54434/
<greenthumb> hey. so i just installed ubuntu, but theres no sound on it, and i dont know where to find any asus sound drivers for ubuntu?
<Twohats> DasEi: No
<bobertdos> lovre: The best thing to do is to stop pulseaudio, then switch everything over to ALSA in System->Preferences->Sound and start ALSA.
<R_AG> haw create new partition after installing ubuntu 8.10
<gemqem> greenthumb, did you install any kind of players?
<lovre_> bobertdos: how do i stop pulseaudio, is that a process?
<R_AG> no
<bobertdos> lovre_: Also, what player do you use for music? -- In the terminal, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop.
<usser> gemqem, did u use restricted drivers or something?
<greenthumb> cool , the alsa thing worked.
<FlyerFanatic> this is the error message: buffer I/O error on device fd0 block 0
<shamus> DasEi: Error stating file '/media/SHAMUS-PSP/.Trash-1000/files/A Perfect Circle/µπ╒kl╨█.\å': Input/output error
<bobertdos> lovre_: After you've switched everything to ALSA, do: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<gemqem> usser, i used, what ubuntu said i should for  the ati driver
<gemqem> it was a 9000  128 mg
<DasEi> Twohats: sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders
<lovre_> bobertdos: ok, i have done everything. Will that stay like that for other sessions?
<DasEi> Twohats: sudo reboot
<FlyerFanatic> anybody have any ideas?
<greenthumb> bobertdos: i just typed all that in the term, and it says setting up ALSA...
<gemqem> i was just trying to get the special effects to work
<DasEi> shamus: just cd to that dir ?
<greenthumb> sry thought you were talking to me
<shamus> DasEi: cd?
<usser> gemqem, technically it shouldn't even prompt you, add a line in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the device section that says Driver "ati"
<gemqem> at the ati web site , they list a few drivers, but they are .run
<bobertdos> lovre_: It should....I'd have to check, but it should.........
<lovre_> bobertdos: the problem is solved! Thank you very much!
<unop> ferretonthelus, can you install packages at all?
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿/media/SHAMUS-PSP/.Trash-1000/         , not possible ?
<usser> gemqem, you dont need those, they dont support your card, you're better off with opensourse driver seriously
<greenthumb> what do i have to write in term to get mp3's working?
<shamus> DasEi: no, not possible
<bobertdos> greenthumb: Well if it worked for you too, tha's good! two birds with one stone
<ferretonthelus> unop; i don't know how to do that other than through the package manager.
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿/media/SHAMUS-PSP                       , possible ?
<gemqem> well, i was trying to copy what you said, to try it, but, the room moves too fast, lolk usser
<insigne_> HY
<FlyerFanatic> well no help from here...guess i need to look elswhere
<greenthumb> bobertdos:  i think it did, i'll tell you in a minute :)
<bobertdos> greenthumb: The easiest package to install for that is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<_LikwidAtom> Hi, Just gone to install Ubuntu 8.04, and im getting SQUASHFS errors
<unop> ferretonthelus, ok, let's see if this works.   sudo aptitude install dselect && sudo dselect update
<greenthumb> ferretonthelus:  well how do you do it there?
<shamus> DasEi: no
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿
<gemqem> i didn't understand, what you meant, usser
<shamus> DasEi: is the card bad?
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿/media
<Twohats> DasEi: Done, no sound.
<FlyerFanatic> i am getting an error message buffer I/O error on device fd0 block 0 when i try to use ubuntu from the disc, using vista 64
<DasEi> shamus: there ?
<FlyerFanatic> any help?
<usser> gemqem, on the terminal type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<usser> gemqem, in the window that opens find Section "Device"
<insigne_> HY
<usser> gemqem, add a line in that section that says Driver "ati"
<shamus> DasEi: Not possible.
<insigne_> HAVE GIRLS IN HERE
<DasEi> Twohats: again: exact model of your card (see hwinfo)
<Marfi> whats the command to recompile xorg.conf? dpkg-reconfigure something
<DasEi> shamus: ???
<dr_willis> insigne_,  girls dont use computers..
<dr_willis> :)
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿/media
<LjL> !xconfig > marfi    (marfi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ubottu> marfi, please see my private message
<FlyerFanatic> anybody?
<Marfi> never mind, found it
<Twohats> DasEi: SoundBlaster Audigy SB0090
<shamus> DasEi: bash: cd : command not found
<greenthumb> hmm. I've installed flash player via the terminal
<greenthumb> but how do I get it to work with firefox?
<gemqem> give me a minute,   usser
<FlyerFanatic>  i am getting an error message buffer I/O error on device fd0 block 0 when i try to use ubuntu from the disc, using vista 64
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54439/
<DasEi> Twohats: pci card ?!
<LiENUS> I have my prefered terminal set to a custom terminal however when i create a launcher it launches it in gnome-terminal is this normal behavior or is this not working right?
<Twohats> DasEi: yes
<gemqem> can i show you the screen
<gemqem> usser
<FlyerFanatic>  i am getting an error message buffer I/O error on device fd0 block 0 when i try to use ubuntu from the disc, using vista 64
<shamus> DasEi: It does not do anything
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿
<DasEi> shamus: cd ﻿/media
<Slade605> FlyerFanatic:  are you loading it from the disc during boot or inserting the disc while Vista is installed?
<gemqem> usser
<shamus> DasEi: it doesn't do anything
<greenthumb> what does it mean when a file has an orange lock icon on it?
<DasEi> shamus: two seperate cmds, in /media now ?  (cd =? change directory)
<FlyerFanatic> vista is installed...i change the boot device to cd rom so the disc loads
<greenthumb> i cant run it
<Blinkiz> Am trying to following the guide on youtube howto packaging for MOTU. In the tutorial, he has downloaded "ed" from gnu. But he has a directory "debian" that I don't have. Anyone tried this and know my problem?
<gemqem> is there a command here, where just you see it,  usser
<FlyerFanatic> the disc loads...i see the load screen then i get that error message
<DasEi> Twohats: cat /proc/asound/cards
<unop> ferretonthelus, hmm,  try this.  cd /tmp && wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dselect_1.14.16.6ubuntu3_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i dselect*.deb
<shamus> DasEi: I'm in /media now, but what do I do now?
<Slade605> FlyerFanatic:  Are you trying to create a dual boot machine or just try out a live CD or erase vista?
<postersanguitar> Recently I had a problem with Nautilus that required me to reinstall Ubuntu. I was told that this was caused by installing an update to GVFS. Is this true?
<bobertdos> FlyerFanatic: I think in one of my systems that was due to my faulty floppy controller being plugged in. Other times, I think it might be due to having to a conflict in the bios, but I can't remember exactly what.
<gemqem> #
<gemqem> # This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<gemqem> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
<gemqem> #
<FloodBot2> gemqem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gemqem> # You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
<DasEi> shamus: ls
<gemqem> # For example:
<FlyerFanatic> i am just trying to try ubuntu from a live disc
<FlyerFanatic> without deleting anything
<Twohats> DasEi: the soundblaster is no longer listed... PC-Speaker is in its place
 * HuLk hello
<Slade605> FlyerFanatic: Does it go to the options menu to select live disc boot or is it before that?
<DasEi> shamus: look up proper dir name, then cd psp-whatever
<usser> gemqem, what?
<Twohats> DasEi: Meaning that we sort of muffed things up a little more in the process of trying to fix it
<usser> gemqem, sorry was away
<FlyerFanatic> it goes to the menu yes
<usser> gemqem, just type my name in front of the line
<FlyerFanatic> the orange load bar pops up and loads a few minutes too
<bobertdos> greenthumb: First of all, if it's flash 9 you installed, you need libflashsupport for sound. Secondly, it means you have read-only permissions.
<Slade605> FlyerFanatic: and after you select it it comes up with the buffer i/o errors?
<HuLk> fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanat
<HuLk> fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanat
<FloodBot2> HuLk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HuLk> fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD
<shamus> DasEi: I think at this point, it's more than just bad permissions
<HuLk> fuck you FlyerFanatic xDD
<FlyerFanatic> the load bar loads for a few minutes...then the error message pops up
<gemqem> 	EndSubSection
<gemqem> EndSection
<gemqem> Section "ServerLayout"
<postersanguitar> bobertdos: A while ago you told me that updating gvfs caused me to need to reinstall linux., Is GVFS still  hrmful?
<FloodBot2> gemqem: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> shamus: before I give you any remaval cmd, we got to figure out correct dir, sry
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54441/
<Twohats> DasEi: I can hear some annoying noises through my internal speaker now, but yeah, the SoundBlaster card is no longer listed
<greenthumb> bobertdos:  how do I get permission to install the file then?
<Slade605> FlyerFanatic:  When you load the menu next time you should see an option at the bottom to alter boot line, scroll to the end of it with the arrow keys and delete out the "quiet" part and boot, look for any more errors
<DasEi> Twohats:  modinfo soundcore
<LjL> gemqem, i suggest you leave this channel and then rejoin, this very long paste will take a very long while.
<neil_d> I would like to take a ubuntu livecd copy it to a flash pata drive, but keep the unionfs in place so that the flash memory doesn't get worn out.  is there a howto on doing this ?
<bobertdos> postersanguitar: Well, with Ibex 25 days away, I expect that bug to be repaired, so hopefully not.
<unop> ferretonthelus,  cd /tmp && dpkg -i --force-all dselect*.deb
<shamus> DasEi: You seem to be misunderstanding of the situation, any time I remove an item (in trash) it makes the partition size (and card size) small
<FlyerFanatic> ok i will try that thanks slade
<Twohats> DasEi: what am I looking for in there?
<shamus> DasEi: smaller*
<postersanguitar> bobertdos: Is  there a way to hide the GVFS update?
<Rioting_pacifist> using X on a sun server (via ssh -XC) keeps freezing up my local X
<DasEi> Twohats:  having that module ?
<LjL> !pastebin | gemqem
<ubottu> gemqem: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Twohats> DasEi: Well yes, I have it. So I'm assuming that's all we were checking, was that I have it.
<Rioting_pacifist> using firefox over X on a sun server (via ssh -XC) keeps freezing up my local X
<DasEi> shamus: I know trash
<DasEi> Twohats:  right, so no kernel-recompilation :)
<shamus> DasEi: the physical size of the card is shrinking when I delete a file
<gemqem> we use,  !pastebin  what
<Twohats> DasEi: Excellent. Also, another problem I'm now noticing: alsamixer is no longer
<LjL> gemqem: you GO to that address, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> shamus: traash is like a folder, until you don't empty it, size isnt freed
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54442/
<LjL> gemqem: then you PASTE the stuff that you need to paste, there
<postersanguitar> How do I hide an update in update manager?
<Twohats> DasEi: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<LjL> gemqem: then you GIVE the resulting URL to the person who asked
<unop> ferretonthelus, sorry, i forgot a sudo there.    cd /tmp && sudo dpkg -i --force-all dselect*.deb
<nest> hola
<nest> perdon pero soy nuevo en esto!!
<LjL> !es | nest
<ubottu> nest: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shamus> DasEi: I know how trash works, I'm saying when I delete a file, it makes the size of the card smaller inside of gparted, it should never be doing this
<gemqem> usser http://paste.ubuntu.com/54444/
<Fat_Man> What is the 'natural' directory in which Ubuntu stores the desktop wallpaper?
<nest> y como entro a esos canales, les repito soy bastante nuevo en esto, no se ni manejar bien linux, disculpen
<DasEi> Twohats:  get latest alsa drivers: ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2
<postersanguitar>  How do I hide an update?
<LjL> nest: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<gemqem> maybe, it is the right driver,  usser, but,   the 128 ram , won't support the special effects
<rhodry_2409> hi everybody
<N1X0N> <everybody> Hello rhodry_2409!
<DasEi> shamus: that indeed is starnge, going on deleting trash now ?
<bobertdos> postersanguitar: I don't remember, I think the update manager might let you do it graphically, but I can't remember the command line syntax.
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54445/
<comicinker> shamus: your card is defect
<gemqem> if 128 ram, don't support it agp, how much does it take?
<shamus> DasEi: I'll back up the card and reformat to fat16, if this doesn't work I'll buy a new card
<gemqem> did you get that , usser
<DasEi> Twohats:  and also : ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/firmware/alsa-firmware-1.0.9rc4.tar.bz2
<postersanguitar> Why would they leave a harmful update up?
<clayg> anyoen gotten GMAILFS to work
<lukus78> hi
<DasEi> shamus: didn't you say you can't format it ?
<lukus78> I'm trying to configure xinerama
<gemqem> you still here, usser
<comicinker> shamus: try badblock on that card
<shamus> DasEi: It is now not read-only, Reformatting clears the trash folder, but the card becomes smaller
<DasEi> Twohats:  sudo cp                   the two files to /usr/src
<gemqem> is usser still here
<bobertdos> postersanguitar: Well, I suppose it is possible they've patched it at some point. I haven't noticed, to be honest. I would certainly think Ibex will take care of it though.
<LjL> unop: when you made him look at /var/backups/, i think he typed /var/backup/ all along
<gemqem> i have another question
<break-free> can someone help? i'm trying to install the opengeu desktop and I have to get a key from tuxfamily.org but it keeps refusing connection
<DasEi> shamus:  deleting trash now ?
<unop> LjL, ahh - interesting
<gemqem> will a program called filetopia , run in ubuntu?
<lukus78> I'm trying to configure xinerama - but everytime I make an alteration to xorg.conf (which fails) ... a 'failsafe' option brings me into X - this is doing my head in, because it makes debugging xorg.conf really cumbersome... I don't think this would happen in versions of ubuntu prior to hoary - can I switch this behaviour off?
<DasEi> Twohats: got it so far ?
<rhodry_2409> I have a little problem with a sd card, a very strange problem
<unop> ferretonthelus,  ls -ld /var/backups/*status*
<shamus> DasEi: I can only clear the trash folder by reformatting, and when I reformat the card gets smaller
<broomie101> Hi, I posted a topic on the ubuntu forums but because I really want to use ubuntu straight away I was wondering if I could link the topic here and get an answer in the chatroom because it's a pretty simple question and a pretty simple answer but i am a linux noob so you'll have to forgive me, heh
<gemqem> why does it list peoples ip addresses ?
<Slade605> broomie101:  Me too, what is your question?
<DasEi> shamus:  if you say so
<broomie101> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939270
<Twohats> DasEi: Got it downloaded, now I'm just trying to quit being a newfag and install it, haha
<trigg3r_e1> hey guys, in my application menu i have firefox web browser and firefox 2.  however in the app installer, there is only firefox web browser. can anyone tell my te difference?
<lukus78> anyone?
<shamus> DasEi: I think it is a defective card like comicinker suggested
<rhodry_2409> anyone?
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54448/
<DasEi> shamus: k, then
<Slade605> broomie101:  Sorry, I'm no good at partitioning yet, let alone a dual boot, sorry
<gemqem> can, filetopia be installed on , ubuntu?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: you shouldn't ask meta questions
<broomie101> That's fine! No worries!
<broomie101> Anyone else hazard a guess? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939270)
<unop> ferretonthelus, nice.  let's see the output of this.   head -n 50 /var/backups/dpkg.status.0
<rhodry_2409> sorry it's the first time i use irc
<t_dude> hi!, my games do not have any sound, and everything is ok, all sounds are turned on
<gemqem> first time using irc here
<gemqem> its been , years, and years
<Dobby> what is a better lighter DE than KDE and Gnome but retains all the coolness a desktop should have?
<Slade605> gemqem:  if you're on linux you can use Pidgin for IRC
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: give a little bit more details please
<gemqem> first time i ever used  irc , was 2000, and the person helping me, only did it to install a trojan and turn my computer into  a bot, that was very nice of them
<gemqem> im not on pidgin
<gemqem> slade
<t_dude> hi!, my games do not have any sound, and everything is ok, all sounds are turned on
<LjL> broomie101: i can't know whether /dev/sda is the 4GB or the 16GB hard drive, but if you install Ubuntu to what you call the "D:" drive (i presume the 16GB one), are you sure Windows doesn't need that drive too?
<gemqem> slade605, on some other program, that says, connect to irc
<trigg3r_e1> hey guys, in my application menu i have firefox web browser and firefox 2.  however in the app installer, there is only firefox web browser. can anyone tell my te difference?
<lukus78> hey - found an answer ... failsafe X (part of bulletproofx) needed to be disabled... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/14320
<Slade605> gemqem: Just suggesting it is a nice alternative if you don't want to use an IRC client
<shamus> t_dude: try turning off pulseaudio
<t_dude> shamus, whre do i do dat man?
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54450/
<gemqem> i haven't used ubuntu enought to grasp all of what you say, lol, slade605
<shamus> t_dude: you can turn off pulse audio in system manager under processes
<LjL> broomie101: anyway, the Ubuntu installer will usually ask you whether you want to remove Windows, or just shrink it partition to make space for Ubuntu (although there's always a small bit of risk involved with that). just tell it to do that, and then select the 16GB drive - you'll surely find out which one it is, by the fact it says it's 16GB and not 4GB
<Slade605> gemqem: It's probably because I don
<Slade605> gemqem: don't know what I am saying
<rhodry_2409> comincinkere: i try to untar a archive on a sd card with 1.8 free Space
<Dobby> what is a better lighter DE than KDE and Gnome but retains all the coolness a desktop should have? I am quite new to this but idk Gnome and KDE both go out of their way to be too pretty and I want something better
<unop> LjL, seems his /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 has the same problems :-s
<m_newton> Finally, stumble upon has givin me something so cool that it has blown my mind
<LjL> unop: should try with them all
<trigg3r_e1> hey guys, in my application menu i have firefox web browser and firefox 2.  however in the app installer, there is only firefox web browser. can anyone tell my te difference?
<rhodry_2409> cominciker: the archive make 1.4 Go uncompressed
<unop> ferretonthelus, let's try another file.  zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.6.gz | head -n 50
<shamus> t_dude:  In the terminal, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<t_dude> k
<LjL> unop: something like grep Architecture /var/backups/*status* might help making that faster
<unop> LjL, that's really odd tho
<rhodry_2409> But the system say that i have not enough space on the card
<broomie101> LjL: XP is on the C: drive and the D: drive is blank but it's all based on the same 80GB HDD but they were both split when I got the eeePC so I only presume Ubuntu is automatically installing itself on the D drive as XP isn't displayed in the section but I just wanted to check with you guys first.
<broomie101> d :
<unop> LjL, yea, except some of them are gzipped
<bobertdos> trigg3r_e1: The version in the menu is probably version 3.0
<LjL> unop: yeah, i haven't the slightest idea what might have cause that
<LjL> unop: zgrep then
<rhodry_2409> and i have input output errors
<t_dude> shamus, i found it and now what should i do?
<trigg3r_e1> bobertdos: okay, thanks, do you know how i can get rid of the firefox 2 on my application menu?
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: you can use autocomplete for usernames, punshing in the first letters and hit <tab>
<LjL> broomie101: i can't really say for sure.
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: what kind of IO errors?
<bobertdos> trigg3r_e1: See if you can find it in Synaptic or apt-get and purge it.
<break-free> anyone know the opengeu irc channel?
<gemqem> how much of a video card do you need, to run the special effects in ubuntu 8.04
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54451/
<broomie101> Thanks anyway. I'm sure I'm on the right track  but I don't want to risk it.
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: what filesystem are you using on your sd, did you empty the trash?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, my system is in french, i will try to translate
<t_dude> how do i turn off pulse audio?
<bruenig> t_dude: that was just answered
<trigg3r_e1> bobertdos: how do i get into Synaptic? (Sorry, kinda new)
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, error when open the file: input and output erreor
<break-free> trying to wget a key from tuxfamily.org but it's refusing connection. Anyone know what's up?
<t_dude> sorry man im sleepy
<[g2]> In hardy/ibex anyone know how f-spot-import is really getting invoked ? TIA
<unop> ferretonthelus, this file looks to be ok.  copy and paste this command in.     sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status{,.bak} && zcat /var/backups/dpkg.status.6.gz | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/status >/dev/null
<broomie101> The thing is, I have data on the C: drive anyway which surpasses the 3GB that is displayed next to dev/sda2 so would that make it obvious I am installing on the D: drive?
<t_dude> is that? /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<t_dude> ????
<t_dude> bruenig, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop ????
<[g2]> Doh.. when a sd/usb is plugged int :)
<broomie101> D :
<gemqem> can anyone answer that last question
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: ah, vous parlez en francaise, mais, je ne parlez pas ;). what filesystem?
<rhodry_2409> comicinker,  yes, i have format the card just before trying tor write on it
<bobertdos> trigg3r_e1: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<DasEi> ﻿ t_dude: apps>preferences>sound>alsa
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, ext2
<dr_willis> gemqem,  not much of one.. assuming it has 3d drivers.. my laptops x200m ati - can handle it.
<break-free> gemqem, not something terrifically powerful, but a reasonable card should do
<dr_willis> gemqem,  IF i use the fglrx drivers...
<comicinker> rhodry_2409: did you try fsck on it?
<gemqem> break free and dr willlis, its a radion 9000  128
<bobertdos> t_dude: correct
<gemqem> it didn't seem to work
<t_dude> aaaah, i dunno what to do, i just want my games with sound!!111
<gemqem> break free and dr willlis , hjow much more
<ferretonthelus> unop; http://paste.ubuntu.com/54456/
<rhodry_2409> comicinker, yes in fact i can write on it with GParted live-cd but no with ubuntu.
<gemqem> ?
<t_dude> heeeelp!
<bobertdos> t_dude: After stopping Pulseaudio, try switching everything over to ALSA and then starting ALSA.
<dr_willis> gemqem,  no idea. I personally dont use compiz othe then to show off to windows users...   I have no idea how that radeon 9000 ranks  compared to other cards.
<t_dude> bobertdos, man i didnt see any confirmation of turning off.... /etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop
<gemqem> i don't either ,  dr willis
<t_dude> at the terminal
<bobertdos> t_dude: that's okay
#ubuntu 2009-09-28
<jrebeiro> i just find it odd that GRUB loads off that drive
<zleap> think so
<saturnin1> Thunderbird starts but closes after a second.  Firefox shows lhorozontal lines where it should show text formost web pages (i.e. google) and so do .pdf files.
<jrebeiro> if I disable SMART in the BIOS then GRUB can't load.. it's only when SMART detect the error and I continue booting
<saturnin1> I had followed soem diurections that were as follows.
<blz> Anybody know why the Win32 Disk Imager suggested by the ubuntu website isn't locating my 2 gb external partition?  I ask here because it's a UNR related issue - I apologize if this isn't the place to do so
<saturnin1> mk a directory for my fonts in /usr/share/fonts
<depe> sorry for asking - but which version shall i install (nvidia)
<Supersaiyan_IV> jrebeiro, grub isnt installed on the mbr then
<CaBlGuY> soreau, yes, I can see my network thorugh iwconfig
<blz> saturnin1:  and what makes you think that it's due to a font issue? i'm not following you... did you overwrite any files?
<Supersaiyan_IV> jrebeiro, maybe you have it on one of the partitions instead
<blz> or did you just make the directory?
<soreau> depe: Probably the latest available version ubuntu offers
<depe> also for VERY old cards??
<soreau> CaBlGuY: What is your wifi chipset listed as by lspci?
<jrebeiro> supersaiyan_IV: hrmm... maybe... then it may be possible to get ubuntu to see the device?
<saturnin1> just a second... I need to look up what I did.  The problem started immidately after I makde the change as it is a problem displaying text I have to assume that fromt he timing and the nature of the problem it is the cause.
<saturnin1> brb
<jrebeiro> any ideas on what I should try so I can dd the data off to the new drive?
<blz> saturnin1:  it would makes sense, but yeah. hook us up with more details.  Also, start thunderbird and firefox from the command line and pastebin any errors
<Supersaiyan_IV> jrebeiro, its the other way around, smart may be needed to probe the partitions
<Madsy> I'm using the mod_dav_svn apache2 module, and it contains a sample svnindex.css file in /var/www/apache2-default. Where do I have to copy the file in order to use it? The svn module doesn't let me set a physical directory, except for the repository.
<blz> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Supersaiyan_IV> jrebeiro, when its disabled grub isnt detected because its on a partition
<blz> !win32diskimager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32diskimager
<jrebeiro> Supersaiyan_IV: that makes sense
<jrebeiro> Supersaiyan_IV: any ideas on getting the data to the new disk if an ubuntu livecd doesn't see the device?
<dvoark> reverse steg?
<torn> Is anyone here familiar with CIFS? It's not a complicated question that I have, but I am getting some issues with a mounted CIFS share hosted on a server with a CIFS server.
<teolicy> Hi. How do I run Ubuntu Server's partitioning UI (the one used to setup lvm, raid, encrypted volumes, etc) after installation?
<torn> teolicy, type: gksu gparted
<jrebeiro> teolicy: you mean gparted?
<CaBlGuY> soreau, it says it sees a Atheroes wirelss adaptor... but, I can see the Cisco aircard fine and I can see the network fine and I can even attempt to access it fine..
<torn> Anyone here know a thing or two about CIFS?
<saturnin1> I have to log out and in again... bbl
<Supersaiyan_IV> jrebeiro, tried sudo fdisk -l ?
<augusto> hola a todos, soy nuevo aqui
<jrebeiro> Supersaiyan_IV: I think i did.. I'm gonna try it again now with the new drive in there and SMART re-enabled
<pqoi> lo
<sebsebseb> hi
<mb_again_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<teolicy> torn, jrebeiro: I'm talking about the console utility, not a Gnome app.
<torn> teolicy, it could be parted or fdisk
<sagaci> how do i file a bug about the display resolution changer
<jrebeiro> teolicy: you said GUI... anyway.. use parted or fdisk
<Jordan_U> sagaci: Are you sure it'
<jrebeiro> torn: you beat me to it :)
<pqoi> tg
<augusto> ok thank!
<CaBlGuY> parted magic works wonders and works str8 form Ram..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<Jordan_U> sagaci: ... sure it's a bug in the application and not in X?
<jrebeiro> teolicy: or are you talking about the gui in the installer for setting up LVM during install
<blz> does anybody happen to know if windows has an equivalent to the unix dd command?
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Well tbh idk why it wouldn't let you do wpa.. maybe your driver doesn't support it.. what does 'lsmod|grep ath' say?
<pqoi> #list
<jrebeiro> blz: yea.. symantec ghost ;)
<Jordan_U> blz: Try ##windows
<blz> aah good call
<blz> and jrebeiro:  dd != dd_rescue
<teolicy> jrebeiro: The console based GUI (I think it's dialog based) which lets you setup partitions, lvm, encryption, etc, during install.
<jrebeiro> blz: hrmm... never used dd_rescue.. I'll check it out
<blz> jrebeiro:  yeah that's more like symantec ghost
<sagaci> Jordan_U: when i switich from different screen resolutions, the confirmation dialog box comes up behind the display settings box
<blz> dd is just direct dataset manipulation
<mb_again_> blz: on older windows disks you can us a bootable linux distro to image them with dd. Some of the newer formats (newer than ntfs xp) may have meta infomrtion that is more complex to copy
<CaBlGuY> soreau, that gives me somehting to the effect of ath5k, mac20811, etc etc ..
<blz> mb_again_:  oh, what i'm actually trying to do is copy a UNR image file so that i can install it on a netbook
<blz> it's in .img format
<blz> and the win32driveimager isn't working properly
<Jordan_U> sagaci: "ubuntu-bug
<Jordan_U> sagaci: "ubuntu-bug gnome-control-center"
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Ok, so you're using the ath5k driver. You could try connecting manually but that can be a complicated and/or tricky procedure depending on your experience level
<mb_again_> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<CaBlGuY> soreau, this is the same issue I was having with Mint and I did a wipe and install since then and now, I'm having to deal with it again...
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Hmm.. Well I'd start by asking in #madwifi-ng and ##networking
<torn> blz, do you have access to a Linux machine?
<teolicy> Also, how far in advance is the next version's (10.4) featureset determined? Specifically, any roadmap regarding btrfs support in Ubuntu?
<blz> torn:  i suppose i could always boot to a livecd and use dd...
<ActionParsnip> teolicy: the version number is a date
<CaBlGuY> soreau, it's not an issue of not being able to see the network, or accessing the options, or prefs, or anything like that.. the only thing I can;t do is select the WAP for the type of network it is and of course, enter the pass..
<ActionParsnip> teolicy: 20(10) 4th month (April)
<torn> blz, I'm not trying to change your mind, but I would recommend Ubuntu over UNR.
<blz> well it's for a netbook
<rigel> hi, I'm having graphics corruption on shutdown, and i was wondering how to go about figuring out why
<blz> or is regular ubuntu still better for that?
<ActionParsnip> teolicy: so I'd say about 4 months previous to that
<monokrome> Ubuntu has a nebook distro..
<rigel> ive browsed logs and there doesnt seem to be anything obvious there
<gabriel_> ahaha
<torn> UNR gave me a few issues with it's "netbook-launcher" desktop, so I switched back to classic mode. Plus, UNR does not play nice with other desktop environments, such as Xfce.
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Is your interface named wlan0 per iwconfig?
<ActionParsnip> teolicy: you can see the release schedule (if one even exists, Karmic isnt even released yet)
<blz> torn:  ooh, that's good to know
<torn> blz, I would stick with regular Ubuntu.
<blz> i'll try it out, but i might end up switching to plain-old ubuntu
<blz> thanks for the tip though
<torn> blz, if you change your mind, you can just download the "ubuntu-netbook-remix" meta package, which will install the "netbook" goodies.
<sagaci> Jordan_U: ty Jordan
<torn> No problem.
<ActionParsnip> teolicy: unofficial afaik: http://techie-buzz.com/ubuntu/release-schedule-for-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-roadmap.html
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I wave wlan0 and wifi0
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Can you see your network in the output of 'iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid'?
<Prohibited> Can you move the bar at the bottom of the screen (with the Show Desktop icon, programs running, the Desk 1 and Desk 2 stuff) to the top of the screen?
<torn> blz, keep in mind you can still use the modified kernel for netbooks running Ubuntu, even on regular non-UNR Ubuntu from: http://www.array.org
<Matisse> hi
<Prohibited> hi
<blz> torn: oh good to know.  i was mainly concerned about the performance issues
<torn> blz, my bad, it's: http://www.array.org/ubuntu
<Matisse> My update progress stopped. Now it wont work with apt-get... what can I do?
<teolicy> I'm not asking /when/ will a release be released, I know 10.4 and 10.10 are dates. I'm asking how much in advance is a version's planned /featureset/ is declared. And specifically, if anyone announced a plan to include support for btrfs in 10.4 or 10.10.
<torn> blz, it's funny because even Ubuntu performing at its slowest on a netbook, I found out that this is faster than even Windows XP.
<kryl> hi
<blz> torn:  so it's just a matter of adding the repo and installing the kernel?
<teolicy> (sorry if my last line sounded argumentative, that wasn't the purpose, I was just trying to clarify)
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: whats the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<kryl> how to control different session of firefox by remote command line please ?
<blz> torn:  and this is with an ordinary kernel?
<c4g> could anyone help me with my sound on 9.04?
<blz> c4g: did you check to see if your sound card was supported?
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, try apt-get -f install
<torn> blz, plus, at least with Linux it's more consistent from day 1 to day 999. With Windows, you can start out blazingly fast on day 1, but then it can be unusable by day 90.
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Matisse
<ubottu> Matisse: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<c4g> yeah, intell8x0
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: that too
<torn> blz, no, this is using the modified kernel from array.org/ubuntu
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, ok, more precise :)
<blz> true. i'm not a huge windows fan...
<CaBlGuY> soreau, says interface doesn't support scanning..
<Evelina> My terminal doesn't seem to handle Swedish characters in a correct manner. Why isnät Swedish characters showing up correctly using curl or php preg_match?
<torn> blz, the modified kernel is designed to run better on Atom processors (netbooks) and have fewer interrupts, to allow more power-saving functions.
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, update works fine
<blz> right right, that's the only thing i really want
<torn> blz, after switching to the netbook-kernel from array.org/ubuntu, and then using Boot-Up Manager (bum) and disabling uneeded services, I can boot up in about 20 seconds, on my netbook. This, to me, is very nice.
<blz> and the interface seems kind of cute
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Bingo
<blz> yeah that's really nice... better than xp
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: ok so whats the issue ?
<Jordan_U> Evelina: If you speak swedish #ubuntu-se might be more likely to know the answer
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, update works fine; upgrade: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.2.4) required, but 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu1 is installed
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Your drivers aren't working correctly. Now what is the entire output string from lspci for you card
<blz> torn:  so you install regular ubuntu, and then add the array.org repo and then install the UNR kernel?
<jrebeiro> okay this is bizarre... the drive attached to sata0 was throwing SMART errors... now that I removed the drive from sata1 and replaced it with a new drive that drive is no longer throwing errors and shows up in the bios.. I'm gonna confirm the GUID's in lvm to be sure I didn't accidentally swap the cables
<torn> blz, someone complained to me that using their netbook (Windows XP) they had Office, IE, and an IM program open at the same time. They said their netbook slowed to a grinding halt to the point where they couldn't even do anything since it was nearly unresponsive.
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/279958/  <-- upgrade
<torn> I have no problems on 1 GB of RAM with Firefox, OpenOffice, and Pidgin open at the same time.
<prince_jammys> Evelina: try using 'uxterm' as your terminal. As far as the php thing, maybe it's a limitation of php's regular expressions (php manual for the latter), or you need to modify your locale.
<blz> torn:  excellent
<torn> blz, that is correct.
<blz> alright, i might do that. i'll try UNR real quick and see how it does
<prince_jammys> Evelina: i'd check that your locale is set up properly.
<blz> but I'll probably end up doint what you suggested
<torn> blz, it will add an entry in your grub menu.lst config, to allow you to boot into the netbook-kernel.
<blz> torn:  does it boot into the netbook-kernel by default?
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, apt-get remove kde-runtime doesnt work. apt-get install -f wont work either
<Evelina> prince_jammys: How do I check that the local is set up correctly? I use english version of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: I'd ask in #kubuntu
<saturnin1> back.
<torn> blz, I don't believe so, I forget. I made it the default, myself, I believe. You can just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by typing: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, they dont answer :)
<blz> torn:  <dumb question>  I assume you cannot/should not run compiz on a netbook </dumb question>
<blz> torn:  should be simple enough
<torn> blz, you just need to have the netboot-kernel entry before the others.
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: what about: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdebase-runtime
<blz> makes sense
<blz> yeah i could use the startupmanager package for that too
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, could be worth a try
<torn> blz, I definitely wouldn't. It's a very low-powered video interface, and it will kill your battery.
<saturnin1> I tried installing fonts that I use at work and it broke firefox, thunderbird, and viewing .pdf files.  Firefox and .pdf files show horizontal lines where there should be words and thunderbird starts for a second then closes (crashes?)
<blz> right. then i won't.
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, nope
<saturnin1> From directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts I did the following:
<saturnin1> cd to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and made a directory.
<saturnin1> then ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v"
<saturnin1> Logged out and then in and... "BOOM," screwed!
<grturner> saturnin1, have you tried uninstalling the fonts? i've never heard of a font actually breaking an application, except in the case of lack of font.
<torn> blz, before you committ yourself and load up crucial files on the netbook or get comfortable, play around with it, and see what you can disable/enable, etc.
<CaBlGuY> soreau, what I got is this.. Atheros Communications inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wirelss PCI express adaptor (rev 01) But, I've got my Cisco airnet aricard in and Ubuntu sees it when I go to network prefs, or left click to select my wireless network..
<saturnin1> To try and undo the problem I removed the directory I had created and re-ran the command and re-logged-in.
<jrebeiro> ok it's def the right drive... but I get I/O errors when running vgdisplay, pvdisplay, etc.
<soreau> CaBlGuY: So you have two different wifi cards plugged in?
<saturnin1> Used synaptic to reinstall any anything that was already installed when I searched for "font."
<jrebeiro> at least it sees all the partitions tho
<torn> blz, I read about laptop-mode, bum (Boot-up Manager), and the netbook-kernel, and once I played around with them, I was happy and started using my netbook for real.
<jrebeiro> do dd_rescue may be able to dd to the new disk
<jrebeiro> fdisk -l doesn't even see the drive
<CaBlGuY> soreau, nope, I just have one.. but, my lappy has built in wifi but, I don;t use it cause it blowz.. :p
<blz> torn:  huh.  looks like I have my evening cut out for me =)
<cycrosism> jrebeiro: do it as root
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: not sure where you can get tthe deb from.
<jrebeiro> I am root
<cycrosism> sudo fdisk -l
<jrebeiro> you can't run pvdisplay as non-root
<torn> blz, I might also suggest trying out Xubuntu, as well (with the same netbook-kernel). Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop environment, which uses fewer resources and is designed for slower systems.
<jrebeiro> I am su'd to root
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, should I try forcing something?
<blz> yes, i'm familiar with xubuntu
<blz> not a huge fan of xfce though, to be honest
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/437499
<Evelina> I can write Sedish characters, but url and php-cli doesn't seem to handle Swedish characters correctly.
<torn> blz, with Xubuntu, you should be able to run the same programs as you would on Ubuntu, since Xfce uses the same GTK libraries.
<blz> right. i just don't particularly like the interface
<torn> blz, no problem. Just wanted to throw it out there.
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/4:4.2.4-0ubuntu1~jaunty1
<blz> yeah it's a good suggestion in terms of performance
<blz> i suppose i could always use iceWM or fluxbox too
<jrebeiro> blz: is there a package for dd_rescue
<jrebeiro> I can't find it in apt
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Well this is part of your problem. What you're seeing is your internal card most likely which is 'working' but not really. I would recommend first disabling your onboard card in your BIOS if it gives you such an option
<Matisse> ActionParsnip, that doesnt sound so good...
<saturnin1> I'm getting the feeling that I may have to reinstall my system.
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32496649/kdebase-runtime_4.2.4-0ubuntu1%7Ejaunty1_i386.deb     32bit
<jrebeiro> or do I need to compile from source
<torn> blz, yeah I understand. Me, I prefer simpler/faster/low-profile interface over something that looks nicer, but some people prefer the opposite.
<blz> jrebeiro:  hmmi thought there was... i'm sure you can find isntructions on google
<torn> To each their own!
<blz> haha torn:  yeah i'm a sucker for eye candy
<CaBlGuY> soreau, let me see if I have that option.. brb
<blz> torn:  for instance, i can't stand the brown ubuntu theme
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32510325/kdebase-runtime_4.2.4-0ubuntu1%7Ejaunty1_ia64.deb  64bit
<VCoolio_> I just compiled evilvte which seems promising, but configuring means recompiling; can I just install again to apply changes or uninstall first?
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: download whichever: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<ActionParsnip> Matisse: then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<torn> blz, GET OUT! Leave right now! Do not mock the holy brown theme!
<ActionParsnip> tom: i made mine look like xp to be ironic
<torn> blz, the brown theme makes me feel like I am one with nature.
<i2v8an> lol brown theme.... yuck.  why can't we have a desktop that works well AND looks good
<jrebeiro> blz: ok.. compiled it.. hopefully it works
<ActionParsnip> i2v8an: lxde :)
<blz> torn:  lol brown theme makes me one with my septic tank
<torn> LOL
<VCoolio_> torn: I go outside to feel one with nature; mock brown +1 </offtopic>
<grturner> gah... people will do as they do. if they dont like the brown theme. let them be about it
<i2v8an> ActionParsnip: true that
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I was in luck.. :)
<torn> So anyone here ever used CIFS?
<auk> which package can i install for the realplayer plugin in firefox?
<torn> I'm actually having a minor problem with a CIFS share.
<^Cheeky> hi, on a pentium II 266 with 128 mb ram,  what torrent client would you guys recommend,  rtorrent or transmission,
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Now, I assume it will show no wifi next time you boot which is pretty much a good thing for your case
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: transmission here, both are fine
<auk> installing package "realplayer" from medibuntu repo didn't install the plugin
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I will teel u in a sec..
<jrebeiro> torn: is it a CIFS share or are you using CIFS to access an SMB/Windows share
<torn> ^Cheeky, there is also qbittorrent, but it might be a bit more heavy.
<saturnin1> before I had to reboot someone asked me to start firefox from the command line and past the output here.  How does one start firefox from a command line?  I can open a terminal window, just don't know how to launch a gui program from there.
<torn> jrebeiro, no.
<VCoolio_> ok, when compiling in general: will install again overwrite or do I need to uninstall first?
<jrebeiro> blz: dd_rescue can't read a single block
<torn> jrebeiro, the CIFS service is running on a FreeNAS (FreeBSD) box.
<^Cheeky> ActionParsnip: never done, on my ubuntu server, thou, umm you wouldnt have a tutorial would you
<VCoolio_> saturnin1: just run the name, eg. "firefox"
<blz> jrebeiro:  maybe it's a physical failure?
<^Cheeky> i say one for transmssion but seems alot of hacking and slashing to get it to work
<CaBlGuY> soreau, well, I stil see the network and Ubuntu still sees both wireless adapters..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<saturnin1> that was easy.
<VCoolio_> saturnin1: use tab to autocomplete; if you use firefox 3.5 it may be "firefox-3.5"
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: sudo apt-get install transmission
<torn> jrebeiro, my problem is that if I stop the CIFS service or shutdown the FreeNAS box before unmounting the share on my local machine, all hell breaks lose.
<prince_jammys> Evelina: tricky stuff. can you pastebin the output of the 'locale' command?
<blz> ^Cheeky:  rtorrent is good if you're not afraid of the command line
<jrebeiro> blz: well.. I'm sure it is since it threw a SMART error
<^Cheeky> ActionParsnip: that command, will install trnasmisisons on my server ?
<torn> jrebeiro, is there a way around this? (Sometimes it can't be helped for a server to lose power, or to forget to umount before stopping a service.
<soreau> CaBlGuY: If you disabled it in the bios, it shouldn't be seeing it at all. Are you sure you saved your bios settings?
<blz> jrebeiro:  you're sure it is a physical failure?
<saturnin1> OK... here it comes
<Phase> I get an input/output error when trying to do anything on my MiniSD card. It *just* started happening to, as I've been copying/removing files from it 10 minutes ago just fine.
<Phase> Any ideas?
<saturnin1> (firefox:6823): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Arial 9'
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: both rtorrent and transmission can be ran as daemons and can be accessed via web browser
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how can i watch a quicktime video on mozilla? i checked and i have totem plugin installed with quicktime plugin for totem installed as well but apparently the "playing" doesnt start. whatz wrong? thanks
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: yes
<CaBlGuY> soreau, yep, I save dthe settings, let me go back and check just to be sure though..
<prince_jammys> Evelina: also, is this the only locale-related problem you have? and one more: can you pastebin an example of some code that does the wrong thing for you?
<blz> Phase:  i'm inclined to say it's a problem with the card given the sudden onset
<STAIR> guyz how to disable stack protection ?
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: http://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/HeadlessUsage
<Phase> blz, Lovely.. :x
<^Cheeky> ActionParsnip: here goes nothing installing it
<jrebeiro> blz: well here is what happened... I tried mounting a AFP share off the server and it died. the box pinged so I tried SSH'ing to it and the connection closed immediately.. I thought that was odd so I threw a monitor on it and saw the screen flooded with IO Errors.. I couldn't type a single character they were flying by so fast
<ActionParsnip> ^Cheeky: its: sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon
<jrebeiro> so I restarted the server and BAM.. SMART error saying something about invalid parameter order
<Phase> blz, Any ideas on what I can try though?
<torn> jrebeiro, if I try to umount AFTER the CIFS service has been stopped (or FreeNAS server is powered down), it just freezes on me until I type CTRL + C. If I try to use Nautilus, no file browser windows display, and it just freezes. Sometimes when I try to umount it will say "busy". If I am lucky and the terminal doesn't freeze, I can use "umount -f /mnt/cifs_share"
<torn> jrebeiro, this makes me nervous that I will get corrupted data if I do not umount before stopping the CIFS server?
<blz> jrebeiro:  hmmm... afaik that doesn't rule out the possibility of a phsyical problem like a head crash.  the drive spins up and everything, I assume?
<CaBlGuY> soreau, it says built in "lan" not built in wifi..
<blz> Phase:  none at all, except checking the filesystem...
<blz> are you able to mount it, Phase?
<CaBlGuY> don't know if that makes a diff..
<jrebeiro> blz: yes.. and remember.. GRUB loads off one of the partitions
<jrebeiro> gonna try fsck right now
<blz> jrebeiro:  hmm... then the plot thickens...
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Oh yea, that is different. That will disable your eth0 interface
<CaBlGuY> but, it is disabled..
<CaBlGuY> hmmm
<STAIR> guyz how to disable stack protection ?
<jrebeiro> i have low expectations for this working.. but at least with the other disk removed the system sees the partitions now
<Avoloos> torn, you shouldnt loss any data, because your CIFS server or NAS will shut down hist own linux based system and unmount there... the only problem you can get if you have unsaved data in an editor or smth. like this
<soreau> CaBlGuY: That's for your ethernet port, leave it on
<Phase> blz: Yeah, and it's working again.
<Phase> blz: Very odd. :x
<jrebeiro> Avoloos: he may lose data in a power failure like he mentioned
<CaBlGuY> soreau, gotcha..
<auk> realplayer plugin on firefox anyone?
<jrebeiro> but a NAS should be better about flushing it's cache so data loss should be minimal
<alokito> My karmic is starting up in text mode instead of graphical bootsplash, how to change it to graphical?
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Ok, do this: sudo rmmod ath5k && sudo modprobe ath_pci
<thiebaude> !9.10 | alokito
<ubottu> alokito: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<egc> hi, does anybody have any good links regarding cscope and tags usage for C?
<saturnin1> thunderbird's output was smaller: (gecko:6921): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 9.75'
<saturnin1> Segmentation fault
<torn> Avoloos, then how come my system acts goofy if I forget to unmount a CIFS share? What if I wish to leave the CIFS share mounted 24/7, and only be able to access it when the CIFS server is running? In this case, I will simply get a "no connection" message when trying to access the CIFS share if the service is not running on the server. This isn't the case, though. What happens instead is that things start to freeze up on me.
<alokito> thiebaude, thanks but the karmic channel is very quiet, no one answers
<jrebeiro> ideally, you would have a NAS that supports a UPS and then the UPS would signal the NAS on imminent power failure and shut down gracefully
<thiebaude> alokito, oh, ok
<jrebeiro> torn: it won't work that way.. if the connection is lost the share needs to get remounted
<blz> torn:  are there any filesystems that perform better on netbooks (16 gig SSD)
<blz> ?
<alokito> thiebaude, besides, this problem can occur in previous versions too and solution should be the same
<EntropikOne> alokito: did you try manually starting the xserver?
<Prohibited> When you install a package, what directory does the files go into?
<torn> blz, bot too sure. You can give ext4 a try, but I heard it's mostly hype, and not much better than ext3's performance. You will get slowdowns using Firefox, since it needs to write to SQLite database files fairly often. SSD is not good at many small writes, versus a conventional hard drive.
<CaBlGuY> ok soreau..
<EricTheHax> hey i figured out if my computer shows a wifi symbol ill start thinkin im high. this may be because wifi is my worst nightmare
<jrebeiro> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda
<EricTheHax> thats why i h8 windows
<torn> jrebeiro, what do you mean it needs to get remounted after losing connection?
<alokito> EntropikOne, my xserver starts fine, there's suppossed to be a graphical usplash but i see just texts
<blz> torn:  right, i've heard about the write issue... I'm wondering if I should go with something that's easier on the processor too, like xfs.  I know ext4 was implemented for HUGE drives...
<saturnin1> I'm guessing from the lack of response that no one has any ideas about my problem.  Oh well... I guess I'm stuck with the windows solution... back-up what you can and reinstall everything.
<alokito> in startup
<saturnin1> Thanks anyway.
<jrebeiro> i didn't think fsck would work... ugh.. this is not looking good
<torn> jrebeiro, does the local system continue sending signals to check connection status to the server when a CIFS share is mounted?
<renilson> boa noite
<renilson> good evening
<jrebeiro> torn: i would think so.. it's a tcp connection
<EntropikOne> alokito: maybe you have to reinstall the login screen? this happen to my girlfriends netbook running 9.10, solution we used was to type gdm and you get the UI login screen
<CaBlGuY> ok soreau.. all set... next..
<torn> jrebeiro, so what option is there so that it will not freeze up other processes (like Nautilus) when the CIFS share loses connection to the server?
<alokito> EntropikOne, well its not the login screen its the boot screen
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Does iwconfig show ath0 now?
<t0aster> anyone familiar with fak_raid install wanna answer a couple simple questions for me?
<renilson> i'm new over here... somebody must say how do i do to get an information?
<EntropikOne> alokito: oh, idk about that, i wouldnt consider that an issue...have you tried posting in the forums?
<saturnin1> RATS!
<EntropikOne> renilson: just ask questions :)
<renilson> thanks...
<CaBlGuY> soreau I have eth1 and wifi0 now..
<soreau> CaBlGuY: What does 'lsmod|grep ath' show?
<renilson> i need to know how to install an old java, but im not been lucky on the foruns
<alokito> EntropikOne, u get graphical usplash if you have the entry "quiet splash" in your boot menu, but it still ain't working
<jrebeiro> torn: I just did a quick search.. CIFS does support reconnection
<Avoloos> torn: Do you mount with the gid and uid params, cause this coul'd cause some lags in dismounting non-existent CIFS filesystems
<alokito> Im using grub2 that might be the problem
<torn> Avoloos, yes, I do.
<renilson> i need to install java jre1.4.2_12
<CaBlGuY> ath_pci, wlan, ath_hal
<EricTheHax> hey im gonna start driving around with a ziploc of basil and every time i get pulled over ill drop it out of my pocket then ill report the cops who beat me up as incompetent for not properly identifying plant matter
<torn> jrebeiro, I tried searching for a solution to the freezup problem, but all I could find were complaints about when a CIFS share loses connection to the server.
<EntropikOne> renilson: you can find the install on java's website
<t0aster> pour some booze all over yourself too
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, how can i watch a quicktime video on mozilla? i checked and i have totem plugin installed with quicktime plugin for totem installed as well but apparently the "playing" doesnt start. whatz wrong? thanks
<EntropikOne> renilson: along with instalation instructions
<CaBlGuY> lmao @ EricTheHax... :p
<jrebeiro> yea.. the only thing i found useful was to check /proc/fs/cifs/
<jrebeiro> when there is an issue
<renilson> yes, i did... and got installed, but it does not work...
<renilson> i dont know how to configure...
<t0aster> Anyone? fake_raid isuue?
<jrebeiro> seems like others are having the problem tho... Avoloos might have a suggestion
<t0aster> simple question
<EricTheHax> i might even be able to sue them: "i am but a cook bringing frsh basil from my garden so i can promise good food wherever i go and now look at me! ripped to shreds, bleeding to death, and cops smoking my basil."
<torn> jrebeiro, I do use uid and gid parameters in my mount options.
<jrebeiro> torn: I don't actually know what those options do :)
<KynKaid> I got a question, I'm bout to be installing ubuntu, and I tether My blackberry to My computer to use as a modem but I have to use the software from verizon there access manager, to connect, but when I'm on there site it doesn't show one for linux os's so how would I connect ?
<CaBlGuY> EricTheHax, I dunno if gettin my azz beat is worth some basil... Hmmmmm
<torn> jrebeiro, no a problem.
<t0aster> whats a guy gotta do to get a drink around here?
<jrebeiro> KynKaid: I don't think it will work.. there are no blackberry drivers for linux
<jrebeiro> KynKaid: best you get is bcharge
<CaBlGuY> t0aster, chill.. lots of peeps gettin help in the room,..
<Avoloos> no I also just read it up in some other thread that some peoples just didn't specify the gid and uid and it was not the all-in-wonder-solving but it helped them to release the CIFS mounted device via umount and not getting freezed
<t0aster> kk
<KynKaid> whats a bcharge?
<torn> jrebeiro, I'll try to figure this out. I just don't know why losing connection would freeze up a terminal session or Nautilus. I would think it would simply deny me access because of "lost connection."
<blz> is it possible to completely turn off journaling on ext4?
<CaBlGuY> soreau?? stil there?
<jrebeiro> t0aster: if you don't get a response people probably don't have an answer
<jrib> t0aster: you haven't actually asked a question yet have you?
<t0aster> I didnt wanna flood the room
<jrebeiro> KynKaid: bcharge is a utility to charge your blackberry from linux
<torn> Avoloos, the only way I can unmount it is by using the "-f" argument: umount -f /mnt/cifs_share      <--- But this only works after I unfreeze!
<Jordan_U> KynKaid: I have definitely heard of people tethering their blackberry with Ubuntu
<slimnation7> hello all
<jrib> t0aster: you are flooding it by saying things other than your question... just ask your question (on one line)
<t0aster> its a simple question for someone familiar with installing to a fake_raid array
<OerHeks> KynKaid, someone did found out how > http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/182834-verizon-tethering-ubuntu-working.html
<blz> !ask|t0aster
<ubottu> t0aster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> t0aster: just ask it.
<KynKaid> oh thanks ! *goes to read*
<slimnation7> how do drivers work with unbuntu
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Yea?
<jrebeiro> OerHeks: AWESOME!
<slimnation7> how do i get drivers for my computer?
<blz> does anybody know if it's possible to turn off journaling in ext4?
<torn> Avoloos, I read that using smbfs instead of cifs solved this problem, but smbfs is out-dated and hasn't been supported for YEARS. (They are focused on CIFS VFS now and dropped smbfs completely.) Plus, CIFS has better speed and performance.
<jrib> slimnation7: you don't have to worry about them generally.  What do you want drivers for?
<blz> slimnation7:  not sure what you're asking, but usually they're either installed in the kernel or you use the hardware manager to install aditional drivers
<renilson> .
<Avoloos> torn: which kernel do you run
<CaBlGuY> soreau, whats next?? I got ath_pci wlan, and ath_hal with lsmod|grep..
<blz> slimnation7:  on rare occasions you have to compile them from source
<OerHeks> KynKaid, old post, but updated 03-24-2009
<slimnation7> i just didnt know if i needed to find the drivers for my audio, graphics, and internet
<torn> Avoloos, 2.6.28
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Well you don't have an ath* interface so it probably didn't work. Anything interesting in dmesg?
<mdwright> How do I unaccept the sun license?
<Avoloos> torn I found smth. but dont know if it also applies to your problem but I think so: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=509428
<jrib> slimnation7: no, linux makes sense
<slimnation7> haha thats what i like to hear
<raeldenk> hey there
<slimnation7> also why im switching over
<slimnation7> got my roommate doing it too lol
<jrib> slimnation7: for some things like nvidia, ati, and some wireless cards the manufacturers aren't friendly and then you might have to do some work.  But whenever possible, the kernel automatically loads whatever modules you need
<Take0n> on Ubuntu 9.04 I have a problem with the temps.. Everytime it goes over 95 the computer shuts down.. how do I turn it off or set it to a higher level? is it possible?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Yes, I'll.
<slimnation7> thanks everyone, is xchat linux friendly?
<torn> Avoloos, I'm reading it now, and thank you.
<raeldenk> I have a question about compiz animation effects (don't see the "burn" effect) you know the fire effect when you close a window, how can i get it ?
<squircle> Take0n: That's usually built-in to your computer; it shuts off over a certain temp to protect the internal components
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I got a whole bunch a stuff with that...
<soreau> raeldenk: You need to enable Animations Add-on
<squircle> slimnation7: yes, it is.
<raeldenk> soreau, yes i did
<soreau> CaBlGuY: Yea, but grep it for ath or look for anything relevant with ath_pci or whatever
<Matisse_> ActionParsnip??
<CaBlGuY> I can still see the network but, it's still greyed out where I can't select it... so....
<slimnation7> thanks guys see you all when i get it installed, im sure ill be around more often
<chisomuche> Hey i was on to get this beeping in my laptop to stop and it did! BUT now when i try to play my radio all it does it play this collection of random sounds. Can anyone please help me!?!?!/
<Take0n> squidly, I didn't have this problem on Ubuntu 8.10.. I didn't have it in windows either.. and the problem is I can't even open youtube.. cause it gets over 95 which I believe is kinda wrong..
<OerHeks> Take0n: in your bios, you should be able to set fanspeed and temp warning right
<Rashko> hi all
<squircle> !hi | Rashko
<ubottu> Rashko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<raeldenk> soreau, I have to select it in the ccsm !
<raeldenk> ?
<squircle> Take0n: it's squircle, not squidly ;)
<soreau> raeldenk: Yes..
<Take0n> OerHeks, I tried but there are no options for that..
<torn> slimnation7, don't quit too early. You'll bump into many problems with Linux, mainly because of the migration over from a completely different OS. But trust me, just hang in there, ask for help, read up on some information, and you'll find yourself more and more competent at using your computer. You'll start to find out you control your computer, not the other way around.
<Take0n> ooh sorry squircle :)
<Take0n> wrong tab
<Rashko> can ubuntu 8.04 support more than 4 serial port
<OerHeks> Take0n : i think you better open your pc and clean dust, to help the airflow
<raeldenk> soreau,  it's done but burn don't figure in choices !
<torn> slimnation7, I never had to reformat/reinstall any computer that I installed Linux on in order to do a "fresh start" because my "computer is acting slow again!"
<slimnation7> thanks torn, i cant wait, im pretty computer savy
<soreau> CaBlGuY: The next thing I'd suggest is compiling the madwifi-ng driver to get a working ath_pci kernel module for your card but I don't know if you feel comfortable doing that
<Aalinux> Is there any command to know the file permission as number "755" "777" "440" etc , if i do ls -l the permission comes as letters , rwxrwxr-- etc?
<CaBlGuY> soreau, I greped it and I still see Atheros in there but no Cicso yet..
<soreau> raeldenk: It should
<CaBlGuY> *sigh*
<Rashko> I need help please
<squircle> Hey everybody, i'm having an issue with KTorrent on GNOME (Ubuntu, not Kubuntu). Every time I reboot my computer, the columns and headings reset their placement and size to the default; is there a way to preserve that between reboots?
<raeldenk> °__° so what to do ?
<torn> slimnation7, if you know what you're doing and stay headstrong, you'll realize that most of your "problems" are in fact endeavors of trying out something new that you can't even do on Windows anyways.
<Take0n> so it's not ubuntu that controls it but my computer itself? (it is a laptop)
<squircle> Rashko: as far as I know, yes. There's no reason why it shouldn't.
<soreau> raeldenk: Enable Animation Add-ons then look in the Animations plugin for the Burn effect in the list
<Prohibited> Where is Firefox installed? (the one that comes with Ubuntu)
<raeldenk> soreau, yes this is what i've done
<CaBlGuY> brb
<chisomuche> can anyone help me get my sound fixed on my laptop?
<soreau> raeldenk: And you still don't see Burn?
<Rashko> ok but how to do that please help
<torn> slimnation7, the only time I ever reformatted using Linux is when I want to switch to a different distro to try out. It's never because I get infested with viruses and malware, and a million services are running in the background.
<raeldenk> soreau, yes
<chisomuche> it wont play anything random noise
<soreau> raeldenk: Yes you see Burn or yes you do not see it?
<ni1s> Rashko, what are you trying to do?
<jrebeiro> Prohibited: should be /usr/bin/firefox... but typing `which firefox` should tell you
<raeldenk> soreau, i don't see ^^
<Rashko> I have 2 pci with 4 and 6 serial port
<AshyIsMe> hey guys
<soreau> raeldenk: Well I don't know what else to tell you then. I guess you're looking in the wrong place
<OerHeks> Take0n: even laptops can get dusty inside... but with 'the origininal os', did you get softwre to control fan and temp warnings ?
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: Did it recently stop working or has it never worked?
<AshyIsMe> what's the package that installs a kernel with xen compiled into it?
<raeldenk> 0o
<Rashko> but ubuntu 8.04 recognize only 4
<raeldenk> ok thanks
<prince_jammys> Aalinux: stat -c '%a - %n' *
<Rashko> i want please to configure more than 4 serial ports
<ni1s> Rashko, where do you see ubuntu only seeing 4?
<schism2009> Can anyone recommend a good Identi.ca client for Ubuntu?
<Take0n> OerHeks, nope nothing.. this problem first occured (the shutdown I mean) right after I installed Ubuntu 9.04 that's why I assumed it had to do with the OS..
<chisomuche> jordan_U:it never worked. before it just beeped from start up till shut down, i got the beep to go away but now i cant get any sound. I tried to play my radio and watch a youtube video and all that came out was loud random noise.
<Rashko> dmesg | grep tty
<Aalinux> prince_jammys: Thank you.
<torn> I'm out. Night, all.
<Jordan_U> schism2009: I have heard good things about gwibber
<torn> Thanks for the help, jrebeiro and Avoloos.
<mdwright> Anyone know how to unaccept the sun license once it has been accepted?
<ni1s> Rashko, $ dmesg | grep serial
<squircle> mdwright: uninstall the software?
<jrebeiro> whoa... after a reboot... fdisk -l sees the partitions
<jrebeiro> maybe dd will work this time
<mdwright> squircle: If you uninstall the software, the license remains accepted somewhere
<Avoloos> No problem torn.
<prince_jammys> Aalinux: you can format the output however you like. see ''man stat''
<squircle> mdwright: completely remove the software (in Synaptic)
<Take0n> If it was a desktop pc I would clean it but since it is a laptop I am affraid.. :p I mean it's easy to dissasembly it but to put everything back in place.. that's the hard part lol
<magikid> mdwright: apt-get purge?
<CaBlGuY> ok, im back... I think I may just connect to the hard line, do my updates, and go form there..
<renilson> Somebody can help me to install an old java???
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: try running "alsamixer -c 0" and set all of the levels to the green range
<mdwright> magikid: purge doesn't do anything for it
<Jordan_U> renilson: Why do you need an old version of java?
<CaBlGuY> thanks for the help soreau..
<mdwright> squircle: I'm SSH'd into the machine. What else could I remove using synaptic that wouldn't be removed using apt-get?
<renilson> i need the java 1.4.2_12 cause its the only one that works to me
<Jordan_U> renilson: What application?
<squircle> mdwright: sudo dpkg -P <package name>
<Rashko> ni1S ithink it's the same
<renilson> i got installed, just like the sun instructions, but it does not work
<Rashko> ther's a very long text
<renilson> its an application from the server on business
<Avoloos> renilson: fishy app you have if it needs this specific java version... but you can go and look in the archives of java.org and then install the binary package (if it exists)
<mdwright> squircle: doesn't that do the same thing as apt-get remove?
<jrebeiro> shit... the bad disk contains the lvm superblock
<squircle> mdwright: no.
<squircle> !language | jrebeiro
<ubottu> jrebeiro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<saturnin1> Can anyone tell me something about how Firefox and Thunderbird access/use fonts that would be different from OpenOffice?
<jrebeiro> sorry
<Jordan_U> renilson: In what way does it not work? Do you see any errors?
<Prohibited> If I move my laptop between two different houses with different routers (one uses 192.168.x.x and another uses 10.1.x.x) can I set (in /etc/resolv.conf)
<chisomuche> jordan_U: okay i did and when i tried yo play sound again all that came on was the really random noise.
<Prohibited> nameserver 192.168.1.2
<Prohibited> nameserver 10.1.1.2
<squircle> Prohibited: if it's just using DHCP, it shouldn't matter.
<renilson> no... i made the instalation of tha package... just like the instructions on "java.com", but it does not appear anything on the plugins
<Prohibited> at one house you have to manually set the DNS settings or else the internet won't work
<gNewPower> There is a YouTube video which seems impossible to download.  Can anyone here try this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgBdwD5IV90 and let me know if you have found a way to download it? Thanks!
<squircle> gNewPower: http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=WgBdwD5IV90&t=vjVQa1PpcFO47N21YOedsRfaqCSeKo4_VKQsDSHGpC8=
<renilson> some foruns says to configure the path, but i don't know how
<Prohibited> ...time to DC
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<Chaos01590> can anyone help with a WPA2 connection issue i'm having?
<gNewPower> squircle, this URL gets only a white page
<ni1s> Rashko, no idea, sorry
<Jordan_U> renilson: How are you trying to start the application?
<squircle> gNewPower: then they've blocked downloads; there's nothing you can do.
<Prohibited> I'm using "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and when I try to save the file it says that I do not have permission
<Guest1524> can some one help me real fast
<squircle> !ask | Guest1524
<ubottu> Guest1524: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<squircle> Prohibited: tried gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf?
<Rashko> Couldn't register serial port 0000:05:09.0: -28
<desnaike> gNewPower watch the video then go to file system/tmp dir copy it to desktop
<Guest1524> my monitor keeps making a clicking sounds and does not show anything and the power light keeps turning off and on does this mean that it is bad?
<gNewPower> squircle, how can they block downloads but not block the streaming?
<lstarnes> Prohibited: graphical applications use gksudo, not sudo
<lolufail> hi
<Jordan_U> Prohibited: resolv.conf is dynamic, it will be replaced whenever you use dhcp
<gNewPower> desnaike, ok.  I will try that
<squircle> !hi | lolufail
<ubottu> lolufail: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Prohibited> I've edited the resolv.conf using gedit before
<mgv2> how can i download keepassx?
<mdwright> squircle: Thank you. Clearly I don't understand dpkg -P and apt-get remove/purge as well as I thought I did
<lolufail> has anybody seen this before?:
<squircle> no problem, mdwright
<lolufail> Sep 28 02:01:08 server kernel: [ 5904.042656] compute_blocknr: map not correct
<lolufail> while resynching a raid5
<squircle> gNewPower: they check the source of the request; if they're the google servers bottling it up to put the the flash distribution app, it's allowed.
<chisomuche> jordan_U: ya sure here it is, (oh and i'm new to this so i kinda need it dumbed down for me.) :00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<FloodBot3> chisomuche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saturnin1> does firefox and thunderbird use truetype fonts?
<mgv2> where do i put these lines? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/keepassx/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/keepassx/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<lolufail> -resynching +initially synching
<squircle> mgv2: /etc/apt/sources or use the "Software Sources" app under System -> Administration
<Jordan_U> renilson: How are you trying to start the application?
<Chaos01590> has anyone in here had issues getting a dell 1390 wireless card connecting to a WPA2 network?
<Prohibited> Istarnes: Same error, "You do not have permissions necessary to save the file. PLease check you typed the correct locationa nd try again. "
<Guest1524> my monitor keeps making a clicking sounds and does not show anything and the power light keeps turning off and on does this mean that it is bad?
<jomido> amd64 = x86_64?
<renilson> <renilson> my problem is really with the java...
<renilson> <renilson> the versions 5 and 6 its easy to install
<renilson> <renilson> but this one does not work to anything...
<squircle> jomido: yes.
<jomido> thanks
<Jordan_U> !paste | chisomuche
<ubottu> chisomuche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Rashko> I need help please
<squircle> !ask | Rashko
<ubottu> Rashko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chasmo77> Guest1524: try wiggling the power connector further in
<Jordan_U> renilson: How are you trying to start the application?
<mgv2> squircle, do i need to remove the sources after the installation or it doesnt matter mach?
<Guest1524> already did that
<squircle> mgv2: it's advisable not to, so you'll be provided with updates. just leave them in there.
<ni1s> Rashko, do the cards show up when you run lspci ?
<Rashko> yes
<Prohibited> I accidently removed the Network icon in the top bar, when I readded it, its different
<renilson> it works with a click, for example... at the java5, it opens, but it stops on a grey screen
<mgv2> squircle, in two lines or pasted at once/
<squircle> Prohibited: did you add a network icon, or did you set NetworkManager to display in the title bar?
<Rashko> I run lspci -v and lspci -vv they shoes the pci cards
<squircle> mgv2: two lines, one for the deb and one for the deb-src
<Prohibited> squircle: Added Network Manager
<Guest1524> i dont even turn it on and it starts to click off and on
<mgv2> squircle, what is src?
<Prohibited> Network Monitor*
<squircle> Prohibited: how is it 'different' then?
<lstarnes> mgv2: deb-src lines are used for finding source packages
<Prohibited> Network monitor is the only thing you can add to the panel (only network one, at least)
<squircle> mgv2: you pasted two lines; one starting with 'deb' and one starting with 'deb-src', put those on different lines
<chasmo77> Guest1524, CRT or flat-panel
<chisomuche> jordan_U: did you get info i posted?
<Guest1524> crt
<Avoloos> Guest1524: when did this problem start?
<Guest1524> a couple of days ago
<Jordan_U> renilson: Ok, can you pastebin the output of "update-alternatives --display java" ?
<chasmo77> Guest1524, is it a click or a snap with a smell of ozone
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: Please use pastebin
<Guest1524> it was working fine turn it off can back like a day later and then it started
<Jordan_U> !paste | chisomuche
<ubottu> chisomuche: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mgv2> squircle, yes but what the second line is for?
<Guest1524> the sound i think is the speakers on the monitor
<Rashko> I read at in the read me txt that new vwersion linux support only 4 serial ports
<squircle> mgv2: it's for source-packages.
<Prohibited> !spam | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<chisomuche> jordan_U: !00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<chisomuche> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<chisomuche> 00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)
<FloodBot3> chisomuche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prohibited> !paste | ubottu
<ubottu> Prohibited: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<renilson> its says: no alternative for java
<Avoloos> do the monitor show you your desktop if you start up the computer with the monitor attached, Guest1524
<Guest1524> nope
<sagaci> hey guys i'm trying to find help on how to sign the ubuntu code of conduct, i've tried #ubuntu-beginners-launchpad but it's only got a couple of away people
<sagaci> where do I go
<Rashko> Since Linux only support 4 serial ports (ttyS0, ttyS1, ttyS2, ttyS3) under the default condition
<Jordan_U> sagaci: Do you have a pgp key?
<crunchbang> please someone tell me how to edit whatever file i need to edit, to "disable" the restricted ati driver that i enabled after installing ubuntu
<crunchbang> i'm in a live cd now
<jimdandy> Hi there!
<crunchbang> cause it freezes on boot up, it worked GREAT before i enabled restricted hardware driver
<squircle> !hi | jimdandy
<ubottu> jimdandy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> crunchbang: Remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crunchbang> i dont use any efffects
<sagaci> Jordan_U: yep, it's saying i need a openpgp key, which i have, but it's not prompting me for it
<jimdandy> Is there an X terminal emulator that draws on the root window, like conky?
<bernardlychan> hey, if anyone is looking for super cheap hosting and domain for their ubuntu servers, then just pm me.
<crunchbang> if i remove it, and REBOOT will the system work?
<crunchbang> and just NOT enable it this time around?
<MenZa> bernardlychan: no.
<MenZa> bernardlychan: Please do not advertise in this channel.
<squircle> sagaci: https://launchpad.net/~<your_username>/+codesofconduct
<chisomuche> jordan_U: okay i used the ubuntu pastbin, did you get it?
<mgv2> squircle, why does keepassx asks for "libaudio2" too?
<prince_jammys> jimdandy: there are terms that do pseudo-transparency, creating that effect. aterm, rxvt ...
<mgv2> squircle, 40mb
<crunchbang> Jordan, if i delete that, will i still be able to boot up? as if i never installed/enabled the restricted ati driver?
<squircle> mgv2: i have no clue what you're talking about, sorry.
<Jordan_U> sagaci: I don't know if the process has changed but you are supposed to download the CoC, sign it with your pgp key, then upload the signed CoC
<squircle> mgv2: oh, i get it
<Avoloos> crunchbang: should be booting without hassle
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: You need to tell me the URL
<mgv2> squircle, it wants to install another package
<squircle> mgv2: it's a dependancy of keepassx, you need it to run the software
<Avoloos> if not
<mgv2> squircle, 40 mb?
<Avoloos> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg @crunchbang
<jimdandy> prince_jammys: do you know one that will display the same way, ie. unmoveable and without a window border and title ?
<squircle> mgv2: however big it is, you need it.
<chisomuche> jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279979/ , (sorry, im new to this)
<squircle> mgv2: 40MiB is nothing
<ni1s> Rashko, is the kernel module generic_serial loaded?
<Avoloos> an then select vesa and not ati @ crunchbang
<mgv2> squircle, it needs to be just couple mb
<crunchbang> i cant get in at all
<crunchbang> i cant do ANYTHING
<c4g> could someone please help me with sound
<crunchbang> it freezes before desktop
<squircle> !ask | c4g
<ubottu> c4g: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MenZa> c4g: might want to be a bit more verbose than that
<crunchbang> and now i'm in a live cd and i can NOT DELETE the file
<Rashko> ni1S I don't know how can I check this?
<mgv2> squircle, hope nothing bad will enter with this giant packge
<squircle> mgv2: never does :)
<mgv2> squircle, thank you
<evilGUI> I just installed ghex and can't figure out why I can't edit a string.
<squircle> mgv2: all it is is an audio library (for sound)
<Avoloos> can u chroot the enviorment crunchbang?
<crunchbang> why cant i delete a file in live cd
<mgv2> squircle, i see
<c4g> please help install intel8x0
<crunchbang> i dont knwo anything about chroot
<ni1s> Rashko, lsmod | grep generic_serial
<MenZa> crunchbang: You should still be able to go to a tty by pressing CTRL-ALT-F1, then run that command from there
<Jordan_U> crunchbang: use sudo
<squircle> !audio | c4g
<ubottu> c4g: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<prince_jammys> jimdandy: urxvt-unicode does that, at least in fluxbox (it's what i use)
<Avoloos> chroot /media/<yourRootDrive>
<Rashko> ok i'll try
<crunchbang> i just installed EVERYTHING i wanted in this syste
<evilGUI> All I should have to do is replace the value correct?
<prince_jammys> jimdandy: err, rxvt-unicode, rather.
<crunchbang> im in a here with a crunchbang linux live cd
<renilson> Jordan, did u see my answer
<crunchbang> i cant delte anything
<Avoloos> chrunchbang: go into a terminal
<mgv2> i'm trying to make keys for encryption but nothing haappns after the creation of them - they arent created
<c4g> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jordan_U> crunchbang: sudo rm -i /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<renilson> says: no alternative for java
<jimdandy> prince_jammys: thanks a bunch!
<squircle> crunchbang: if you're trying to delete something off a live cd, you can't; it's a CD
<crunchbang> NOOOOOOO
<crunchbang> off of the disk
<c4g> bah looked at all that already
<crunchbang> the hard drive
<FloodBot3> crunchbang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Avoloos> chrunchbang: then mount the device via the pcman file manager
<crunchbang> i dont know ho9w
<crunchbang> i'm trying
<Jordan_U> renilson: Do you know where java installed itself to? ( try /opt )
<Avoloos> crunchbang: then type in the terminal 'chroot /media/<NameOfYourDevice>'
<MenZa> crunchbang: calm down, we're only here to help. it seems like a pretty trivial issue.
<ni1s> crunchbang, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> crunchbang: You can also boot into recovery mode from the grub menu and choose "Fix X"
<renilson> yes
<sagaci> i've gotten to number 3 on this page: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign , but can't seem to get any furhter
<evilGUI> It won't let me edit anything :/
<Jordan_U> renilson: Ok, where is the java interpreter?
<desnaike> renilson have u opened the java control panel and set the version for system use
<renilson> yes
<squircle> sagaci: what output does that command give you?
<Rashko> ni1s I did that already but is the same
<renilson> but i dont know to set the other itens
<crunchbang> the rooms going to fast
<crunchbang> damnit
<blz> question:  will the UNR kernel provide better battery life for regular laptops as well?
<sagaci> squircle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279985/
<crunchbang> I CANT figure out how to delete that file
<LiCeT> hi guys
<MenZa> blz: Most likely not. It's just Ubuntu with a pretty interface.
<jimdandy> Goodnight, all.
<squircle> !hi LiCeT
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi LiCeT
<ni1s> Rashko, lsmod just lists loaded modules, now load the module with modprobe generic_serial
<squircle> !hi | LiCeT
<ubottu> LiCeT: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LiCeT> dont get my cam work on skype
<MenZa> crunchbang: Calm down. Listen to what we're saying. Take two if you need to.
<LiCeT> only on skype
<sagaci> but then i try to open the asc file and it says no valid signatures found
<LiCeT> cheese...amsn works
<ni1s> crunchbang, what file?
<blz> MenZa:  i thought that the kernel was optimised to reduce wakes and whatnot?
<MenZa> blz: I'm *pretty* sure it isn't.
<crunchbang> sory..
<squircle> sagaci: does it prompt you to enter your passphrase?
<crunchbang> i got it, i'm not used to pcman file manager
<sagaci> squircle: no, that's the problem
<crunchbang> thanks for your help
<sagaci> i'll trying logging out then logging back in and trying it
<mgv2> if i'm using unsecured wireless connection does it also means that people can hack my computer or just the data transfered without my computer password?
<MenZa> I'm not very well-acquainted with UNR, blz, but to my knowledge all it is is Ubuntu with a couple of things making it nicer to use on small screens.
<LiCeT> on skype seems my chat partner can see me
<Chaos015901> is there a way to set up a DSL connection over a wireless network?
<Avoloos> crunchbang is a lovly devierate of ubuntu, it runs on my laptop ;)
<LiCeT> i cant see him
<renilson> On the java/bin, we have: ControlPanel  java_vm  kinit  ktab  policytool  rmiregistry  tnameserv
<renilson> java          keytool  klist  orbd  rmid        servertool
<blz> MenZa:  okay, fair enough.  thanks =)
<progressivpirate> hello. my ubuntu install stopped booting. Instead I get dropped to busybox with initramfs prompot
<progressivpirate> what might cause this?
<MenZa> blz: welcome. :)
<LiCeT> in video options the cam is listed but not picture visible :(
<squircle> sagaci: sorry, i'm not that knowledgeable with pgp
<Rashko> ok ni1s I loaded the command modprobe generic_seial what i have to do now?
<LiCeT> any ideas?
<squircle> progressivpirate: what does it say above the busybox prompt?
<lakotajames> Can't locate WWW/Mechanize/Plugin/FollowMetaRedirect.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./googlevoice.pl line 40.
<lakotajames> Help?
<progressivpirate> I'll tell you in a second. I'm reboot
<FloodBot3> lakotajames: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest1524> so any ideas on the monitor?
<Jordan_U> renilson: What is the output of "find /opt -name java" ( do not paste it to the channel if it is more than one line )
<intruder> hi, how does a persistense file affect the performance versus having the real fs on a usb key ^
<Guest1524> the light is staying on now
<renilson> no result
<Jordan_U> intruder: The compression will affect performance
<renilson> opt its empty
<ni1s> Rashko, did you get any new /dev/ttyS* ?
<mgv2> can i use http://buildablog.co.cc/ with gawab mail?
<intruder> Jordan_U: are there any compression by default if i make it with the usb-creator ?
<Chaos015901> hey y'all.  how can I configure jaunty to connect to my DSL PPPOE using a wireless network connection?
<Rashko> no ni1s nothing new
<squircle> !pppoe | Chaos015901
<ubottu> Chaos015901: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Here is an example of the text that I got by using curl -Ls and the web url in the text. This is a part of the output from curl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279988/
<sagaci> squircle: i think it worked, i'll paste this in, is this what i have to send to launchpad? http://paste.ubuntu.com/279989/
<squircle> yes, sagaci
<Guest1524> Avoloos : any ideas
<Evelina> prince_jammys: The problem is the characters with a (?) sign. They should be Swedish characters, not like in the pastebin.
<OerHeks> nils + Rashko : could this solve the 5 or more UARTS problem ? >> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/kernel-support-for-more-serial-ports-753990/
<ni1s> Rashko, out of ideas again, sorry
<renilson> the installation was made at /home/renilson/exts/j2re1.4.2_12/
<prince_jammys> Evelina: i see. what is the output of 'locale' in your terminal?
<Chaos015901> thanks sqircle for pointing me to that
<OerHeks> last post*
<mgv2> can i use http://buildablog.co.cc/ with gawab email?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: depending on the terminal you use, you may be able to change it through some terminal setting, also.
<Take0n> it is possible to load the interface of ubuntu netbook remix on a normal ubuntu?
<chisomuche> jordan_U: do you have any idea whats wrong?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: It doesn't matter if I use curl or a php script with file_get_contents() function. The same strange characters apperas in Ubuntu Temrinal.
<Avoloos> Guest1524 what have you done that it stay turned on?
<desnaike> renilson in terminal type java -version
<prince_jammys> Evelina: i know what you mean. what does 'locale' say? it should output several lines.
<Guest1524> tried a different power cord
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to deal with "WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-A2rQocnxj1: Connection refused" when loading an app ?  the dbus service was started (tried restarting it as well).  I don't use Gnome or KDE.  there are no files /tmp/dbus*
<LiCeT> how can i remove skype in the right way?
<renilson> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_12-b03)
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Here is the result og locale output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279993/
<Evelina> *of
<Samus_Aran> LiCeT: depends how you installed it
<ring0> which antivirus toolkit besides clamav is worth to try out?
<LiCeT> even with "purge" there is still my profile somewhere :(
<Samus_Aran> ring0: I think there's one called openav
<Jordan_U> chisomuche: No, I'm researching a bit though
<ring0> Samus_Aran, thanks
<Guest1524> brb
<LjL> LiCeT: "purge" won't remove user-specific settngs, ever. those are in your home directory and need to be deleted manually.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Yeah, I just wanted to explain it so my problem was clerar to you. You got the output of locale there.
<Samus_Aran> LiCeT: personal settings will never be removed by an app uninstall -- those are in your home folder.  uninstalling only affects system files
<renilson> there is one more line
<mgv2> if i'm using unsecured wireless connection does it also means that people can hack my computer or just the data transfered without my computer password?
<LiCeT> ok thx :)
<renilson> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2_12-b03, mixed mode)
<Jordan_U> intruder: Yes, usb-creator basically copies the liveCD to a usb drive
<mgv2> i'm trying to make keys for encryption but nothing haappns after the creation of them - they arent created
<AgentArmstrong> Avoloos this is Guest
<Avoloos> Guest1524: and did you test to attach some device to the monitor as primary sceen and looked if it shows you the graphical output of the system?
<desnaike> renilson u don't or can't use sun java 1.6
<JuanCarlos> Hai, im from Empathy, g00d night or whatever, i need to get back the GUI application to config Services, SYSTEM--->ADMINISTRATION--->SERVICES
<Evelina> prince_jammys: I can see that locale output us language etc, maybe that's the problem? Maybe I need Swedish someway? But I can write Swedish characters in Terminal using my keyboard.
<Avoloos> AgentArmstrong, k
<slimnation7> do i have to use a flash drive to install ubuntu on a laptop?
<renilson> i cant... would be great
<AgentArmstrong> i tried it on both of my box's as the primary monitor and nothing
<renilson> java5 and6 i got install easily
<JuanCarlos> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<magikid> slimnation7: No, you can use a cd
<felixsulla> Does anyone know of a Flickr uploading tool that actually works?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: what happens if you do:  LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 curl blahblah    OR  LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 xterm -e curl blahblah
<felixsulla> !flickr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flickr
<desnaike> renilson so they are installed
<renilson> no more
<JuanCarlos> i need to get back the GUI application to config Services, SYSTEM--->ADMINISTRATION--->SERVICES
<prince_jammys> Evelina: curl blahblah being whatever the original curl command was.
<Samus_Aran> ring0: if you don't need open source, there are several commercial apps, some with free versions, e.g. AVG
<slimnation7> how do i do that, i can only find the laptop remix as an img?
<JuanCarlos> anyone know the name of these GUI ?
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to deal with "WARNING **: Unable to connect to dbus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-A2rQocnxj1: Connection refused" when loading an app ?  the dbus service was started (tried restarting it as well).  I don't use Gnome or KDE.  there are no files /tmp/dbus*
<Evelina> prince_jammys: The first solution will give the same result as before.
<AgentArmstrong> and im using the exact same monitor right now as the one the is not working
<desnaike> renilson even if u install java it's still not set so reinstall java 1.6 jre and bin in synaptic
<felixsulla> Does anyone know of a Flickr uploading tool that actually works?
<magikid> felixsulla: http://juploadr.org/
<LiCeT> maybe someone an idea why my cam just dont work with skype?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: ok. the second will run xterm (a terminal) with LC_ALL set to swedish UTF-8
<prince_jammys> Evelina: and its probably the _terminal_ that's a problem here.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: And the second one says: Warning: locale not supported by C library, locale unchanged
<tyranos_> JuanCarlos, services-admin
<ring0> Samus_Aran, i try to stick with open source. but if there are some true alternatives, i'd try them too
<JuanCarlos> tyranos_: Thanks... :)
<prince_jammys> Evelina: ok. you should try installing that locale
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Try installing language-support-se
<slimnation7> where can i find the laptop remix as an iso
<AgentArmstrong> Avoloos you can PM if you want so we dont have to search through all the text
<Avoloos> the only thing I can say, as someone who does not sit before the device is: taht its broken AgentArmstrong
<renilson> i can do it, but it does not solve my problem
<desnaike> renilson after installation type this in terminal sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun
 * AgentArmstrong hangs his head
<Avoloos> How old is the device?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Northern Sami support? Sami?
<AgentArmstrong> not old
<Jordan_U> Evelina: sorry, sv :)
<ring0> Samus_Aran, as i'm just using linux i'm not too worried about viruses, but i like to scan my drives from time to time. scan speed is not important to me, but up-to-date signatures are.
<Avoloos> 1year, 2 year more years
<desnaike> i'm late to the party what's the prob
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok, now I'm getting it.
<AgentArmstrong> and it was working just fine and then my brother inlaw gave it to me and it worked the first day and then turned it on the next and you know the rest
<OerHeks> slimnation7  >> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/Download
<LiCeT> no on an idea?
<AgentArmstrong> about 3 years
<mauhur> ubuntu kk is available ?
<Jordan_U> ring0: AVG makes a linux version
<renilson> this will show some alternative to get back to 4?
<deostroll> hi. I 4got the shell command to search for a package in my repo...!
<mauhur> deostroll: apt-cache search foo
<EricTheHax> i cant remember how to add/remove workspaces :(
<LiCeT> ok .. thx anyway
<LiCeT> good n8 all
<LiCeT> bye
<deostroll> mauhur: thanx. hw about listing packages you've already installed.
<Jordan_U> renilson: cd to the directory that your java application is in and run "java whatever.jar" and see if it gives any helpfull error messages ( don't paste the output to the channel )
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: right click on them
<Samus_Aran> ring0: AVG has long provided their virus scanner for Linux based systems for servers (mail, samba, etc.), and I believe now offer a free "home" version as well, for generic desktop scanning
<EricTheHax> i dont have that i removed the bottom bar
<Evelina> Jordan_U: It didn't help to get it working in Ubuntu default Terminal.
<mauhur> deostroll: dpkg -l
<Evelina> Jordan_U: It didn't help to install sv language support.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Can you type some characters that aren't displaying properly?
<^Cheeky> hi, iam confused, iam reading this tutorial on installing transmissions in ubuntu 9.04 server but, this tutorial mentions about updating the repos and adding some keys which i have done , but now it mentions about installing transmission-cli and transmission-common and not transmission-deamon
<EricTheHax> i didnt see a settings thing so i added workspaces to the top bar (sigh)
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Well, I can type all Swedish characters, but when I use curl or a php-script file_get_contents, then I doesn't get Swedish characters to show up in a correct manner in Temrinal.
<deostroll> mauhur: thanx again
<Evelina> Maybe I have to restart Temrinal after installation of sv support?
<renilson> whatever shows: 7 packs where i can find java... and bash: java: command not found
<JuanCarlos> tyranos_: i find a packaging Bug
<slimnation7> thank you!!
<Jordan_U> Evelina: What happens when you type swedish characters into the terminal?
<JuanCarlos> tyranos_: Thanks anyways
<ubuntu_> someon please help me.. i have a perfectly installed system.. i enabled restricted drivers for my ati card like ive done before and it wont boot
<ubuntu_> please help me figure out how to fix it, i'm on a live ubuntu cd now
<desnaike> renilson help me understand java 4 and why
<Evelina> prince_jammys: When using this code LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 xterm curl -Ls I got an error saying: xterm:  bad command line option "curl"
<treadstone> How can I install ubuntu on the entire hard drive if I have it installed with wubi?
<ubuntu_> i dont want to spend 3 hours installing configuring again
<ubuntu_> just becasuse of that
<ubuntu_> please help me please
<Jordan_U> Evelina: I am just trying to test on my machine to see if they display properly here
<deostroll> mauhur: does apt-cache search online?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: It works just fine writing Swedish characters in Temrinal, it did before installation of sv support too.
<alokito> ubuntu_, boot from recovery mode in your hard drive installation, then run xfix
<ubuntu_> i did
<prince_jammys> Evelina: you forgot the -e
<slimnation7> isthere a way to ueadobe on ubuntu
<^Cheeky> deostroll: yeah it does ...
<ubuntu_> all i get is 20 Ubuntus'
<ubuntu_> and a frozen screen
<alokito> its on the bottom of the recovery screen
<mauhur> deostroll: apt-cache will search your repository
<alokito> ubuntu_, what do u mean with 20 ubuntus? :-/
<ubuntu_> 20 logos
<renilson> its one especific and old apllication, cant be upgraded, based on java4
<ubuntu_> as iff i'm loggin on
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Well, that happend fast, how do I get the xterm window to stay open?
<ubuntu_> but instead of one in the middle
<ubuntu_> bout 20 of them
<FloodBot3> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> screen is all split up
<alokito> ubuntu_, where do you see the logos?
<ubuntu_> I need help please
<prince_jammys> Evelina: just do this: LC_ALL=sv_SE.UTF-8 xterm  , and type your command in the new terminal
<deostroll> mauhur define 'my repo'
<ubuntu_> I dont know how to use pastebine, I just wnat to know what to do, to fix this so i can use my system i spent 3 hours setting up etc
<treadstone> ubuntu does not take up my entire screen I have a 2 inch band of black around my screen
<treadstone> How can i fix that
<renilson> cant be upgraded now, but i need it, but i want to run it with ubuntu 9.04
<Legendario> hi, I have a friend who is migrating from windows to Ubuntu Studio, but he is having trouble to set up his wireless network. Can anyone help?
<mauhur> deostroll: everything that is available to you based on your software sources
<desnaike> renilson what is the app
<ubuntu_> pleawse, can anyone help me???????? I want to know what to do..  someone said to delete the xorg.conf
<Evelina> prince_jammys: How do I paste in xterm? Ctrl+Shift doesn't seem to work?
<ubuntu_> i did that, and still same iissue
<Evelina> Ctrl+Shift+V doesn't seem to work.
<prince_jammys> Evelina: select text with your mouse and middle click in the new terminal
<ubuntu_> can anyone see me?? pelase help me
<renilson> it is part of server on business
<leelee> how can I move to task bar to bottom on my Ubuntu?
<deostroll> mauhur: so my software sources are online right?
<alokito> ubuntu_, can you remember the ati driver package name? if u cant refresh the repo list in ur live cd, search for the driver package, then go to recovery mode again, select command line mode and sudo apt-get remove the package
<prince_jammys> Evelina: let's not get into keyboard shortcuts (which can vary), or we'll be here for ever
<ubuntu_> I dont want to spend hours reinstalling, just cause of one error, enableing
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: we see you. please be patient :)
<renilson> its not on www
<renilson> just intranet
<alokito> ubuntu_, run xfix again after the package is removed, and see if it works
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Can you post a link to a page with swedish characters that aren't working ( note that what you are typing may be producing different character codes than those pages use for the same glyph )
<mauhur> deostroll: yes, but they may be updated and it will reflect to you after you apt-get update
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Well, the characters didn't show up in a correct manner in xterm either.
<tyranos_> leelee, with the mouse , and if doenst work try holding alt , and it s just a matter of finding the right spot that make the panel move
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: that's what i'm wondering too, since a en_US.UTF-8 seems to be OK with some scandinavian chars.
<ubuntu_> i ran xfix. and alokiot, i have no idea hwo to do whawt you are talking about
<mo0nykit> Hello! I was compiling the 2.6.31-11.36 (with Ubuntu patches) kernel and several errors came up. Where are the logs for make-kpkg located, or any logs related to the compilation process?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: I got a 0 sign instead of the right character.
<leelee> i will try   thanks
<ubuntu_> i gues si have to reinstall an entire system cause i cant gert into there
<treadstone> can anyone help me get Ubuntu to fill my entire screen it wont do it from display settings
<Jordan_U> Evelina: If the page states that its contents are in teh native swedish code page rather than utf8 then a browser would be able to recognise that but the terminal wouldn't
<newser> hello, anyone knows if there is any application to connect the TI-89 graphing calculator???
<IdleOne> ubuntu_: you can either re-install or be patient
<alokito> ubuntu_, did you install the ati driver from synaptic or from graphical ubuntu restricted driver installer?
<mo0nykit> ubuntu_, can you login to a root shell?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Here you have an example of the strange characters: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279988/
<ubuntu_> fromt he graphical ubuntu restricted driver installer
<mo0nykit> ubuntu_, using recovery mode? Then you can do an "apt-get remove <offending package name>"
<Evelina> Jordan_U:  Firefox is showing the characters as they should be seen.
<Legendario> hi, I have a friend who is migrating from windows to Ubuntu Studio, but he is having trouble to set up his wireless network. Can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> i have no idea what it is
<Jordan_U> Evelina: A link to the html page you are getting with curl would help to ( to see if it sets character set in html )
<leelee> hey  it worked   thanks.
<ubuntu_> it was a simple restricted driver, i clicked "enable"
<alokito> ubuntu_, then search synaptic for ati, and check the ati driver package names
<Evelina> Jordan_U: And when I look at the source code using Firefox, then the characters also will display in a correct manner.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: http://www.expressen.se/Nyheter/1.1722512/vannen-om-gripne-piloten
<Evelina> Jordan_U: That's the URL.
<alokito> ubuntu_, then, boot into recovery mode, go to root shell and sudo apt-get remove all ati driver package
<deostroll> mauhur: apt-get update should b run as root?
<Take0n> sorry for repeating myself but I didn'g get any answer.. I am running ubuntu 9.04 Desktop and want to know if it it possible to load the ubuntu netbook remix desktop on my ubuntu.. I know what packages are needed but I am affraid it will mess up nautilus and my gnome desktop.. any suggestions?
<mgv2> how can i roll back some hebrew fonts from the hebrew package? the english version of it nicer i think
<mauhur> deostroll: yes
<MenZa> Take0n: Yes, and yes.
<MenZa> !unr | Take0n
<ubottu> Take0n: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<desnaike> renilson I hope this helps howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260949
<renilson> So, i have no way?
<tyranos_> takeon it s a risk u re willing to take or not , and try in the eeepc channel or something
<iluminator101> i am trying to do this http://www.howtoforge.com/installation-and-configuration-of-intrusion-detection-with-snort-acidbase-mysql-and-apache2-on-ubuntu-9.04-using-spm
<ubuntu_> omg.. im going to have to reinstall everything, entire sytsem again
<MenZa> tyranos_: No, support is in here.
<Take0n> I guess I will take the risk.. :p
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Something is happening when curl or my php script gets the code of the page or when the Temrinal and xterm display the code.
<mo0nykit> !anyone | Legendario
<Take0n> thank you!
<ubottu> Legendario: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Notice the "charset=iso-8859-1" in the source
<iluminator101> http://pastebin.com/d5a5b1ec1
<alokito> ubuntu_, did you follow my suggestion?
<iluminator101> i get this error http://pastebin.com/d5a5b1ec1
<ubuntu_> i have to get out of this then try to come back
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Yeah, what does that mean to me?
<tyranos_> MenZa, kay
<MenZa> Take0n: I did it on my laptop. I haven't exactly removed all the packages for it yet, but it's not nice to remove again.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: What's happening is that the terminal doesn't understand html, and the character set is defined in html
<Take0n> MenZa, you mean it didn't went well?
<MenZa> Take0n: I haven't tried. :)
<MenZa> Take0n: Maximus is still bothering me, but I doubt it's *that* much of a hassle.
<Kage_Jittai> Hello, I have a question, I installed ubuntu server 8.04
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I had the same problem using a web page that has got: <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<Kage_Jittai> at the time the server was not hooked up to a network
<renilson> no one especific post?
<MenZa> Kage_Jittai: That's not a question. That's a statement. :). May want to keep the whole thing on one line.
<joeb3_> iluminator101, did you compile snort with mysql support?
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> I've asked. Just read the rest of it. I need someone who can help me to setup the wireless network on Ubuntu Studio
<Take0n> as far as I have understood the packages needed are "go-home-apple window-picker-apple maximus human-netbook-theme ume-launche desktop-switcher"
<deostroll> mauhur: hw do i find the latest version of apache I can install using apt-cache? apt-cache search apache lists a lot of things...
<abe3k> Hello guys, I'm going to get and intel i7 920 with a GA x58 UD3R motherboard, which ubuntu distribution should I use ? the 32 or the 64, and will I face problems with hardware support from ubuntu or not ?
<Kage_Jittai> so I bypassed the network configure
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I got the exact same errors using both curl and a php script to download and display the code in Temrinal.
<Kage_Jittai> now it is hooked up to the network
<Kage_Jittai> how do I reconfigure the network?
<iluminator101> joeb3_: hmm...no i apt-get installed it
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> since ubuntu studio doesn't seem to have the network-manager, I am clueless.
<desnaike> should be only 3/4 al relevant
<Evelina> And if I use curl -Ls URL > text_fil.txt, then the same error show up in Gedit.
<alokito> abe3k, if ur pc is new then u can install 64 bit
<operator-1> +
<abe3k> alokito : the straight forward download from the ubuntu site right ?
<joeb3_> then apt-get install snort-mysql also
<alokito> abe3k, yes, the amd64 iso
<Kage_Jittai> Hello, I have a question, I installed ubuntu server 8.04.   At the time the server was not hooked up to a network.  So I bypassed the network configure.  How do I reconfigure the network?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok, but that would be obvious? That the web page is displaying the code in HTML?
<abe3k> alokito : its an intel
<renilson> Jordan, no way else?
<alokito> abe3k, amd64 works in all 64 bit system, not just amd
<Kage_Jittai> Hello, I have a question, I installed ubuntu server 8.04.   At the time the server was not hooked up to a network.  So I bypassed the network configure.  How do I reconfigure the network?.... please?
<alokito> abe3k, most 64 bit distros are name amd64 though they work in all 64 bit system
<MenZa> Kage_Jittai: Caaalm dooooown.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: It's not curl that is displaying the characters, it's the terminal and the terminal has no clue what the commands it runs are printing
<alokito> named*
<abe3k> alokito : aha nice to hear that :), and it will use all the quad cores right ?
<alokito> abe3k, yup
<MenZa> Kage_Jittai: Repeating your question won't do anything but annoy the other users in here. If someone knows, they'll tell you. If not, try searching around and ask again later.
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok, but how do I get the terminal to show the caracters as in the source code.
<mo0nykit> Legendario, okay let me try... try "ifconfig -a" to show all network interfaces, even those that are inactive
<Evelina> ?
<abe3k> alokito : cool :), I'll start downloading now
<joeb3_> iluminator101, snort user will also need delete privs
<abe3k> alokito : thaaaanks, and bye :)
<alokito> abe3k, ok, my ubuntu is 32 bit but I have a 64 bit fedora
<iluminator101> joeb3_: i installed mysql support
<alokito> it runs fine, but I can't feel the difference between 32 and 64 bit, seems to be the same speed
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Yeah. I get the same problem using: lynx -source URL to display the source of the page in the Terminal WIndows.
<mgv2> it is even the smiles look not right with the new hebrew fonts i got with the packge
<abe3k> alokito : I hope that I won't face a kernel problem, since I guess the download version ships with older kernels
<Evelina> *window
<Coolg1026> lol
<alokito> abe3k, nope, you can update your kernel anytime u want
<Coolg1026> Firefox 3.5 in Ubuntu has graphics issues
<iluminator101> joeb3_: i am not following
<alokito> just update from the repo don't install manually
<abe3k> alokito : good to know that :)
<MenZa> Coolg1026: How so?
<Coolg1026> that need to be turned off in about:config
<mo0nykit> Legendario, the show me the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Coolg1026> Color corrections in FF are bad in FF 3.5 not in FF 3
<MenZa> !firefox-3.5 | Coolg1026
<ubottu> Coolg1026: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<abe3k> alokito : yeah I know, I have a 32 bit ubuntu, but the only thing I worry about is when booting the live cd , the 64 edition I mean
<Coolg1026> But turning off a gfx setting fixes it
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> I am not in front of his computer. He is a friend of mine and installed Ubuntu Studio on his laptop. He just asked me for some help, so you will need to give me a step by step for me to send him by e-mail or maybe forward me some tutorial link...
<basix> i'm running Ubuntu 9.04 and I'm running into this bug: http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1885 Can anybody PLEASE help me fix this? Is there an Ubuntu package I can install to fix it?? Please *help* Its EXTREMELY urgent!!!
<alokito> abe3k, u mean 64bit live cd runs faster?
<MenZa> Coolg1026: Well, that's not appropriate for this channel. If you insist on bringing this forth, try #ubuntu-motu. Don't get your hopes up, though.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: In gnome-terminal go to terminal > set character encoding
<EricTheHax> whats motu?
<abe3k> alokito : I mean I've read somewhere that it doesn't boot on the i7, needs some tweaking
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Well, I use en_US.UTF-8 as language in Temrinal. Maybe that's the problem?
<Coolg1026> ok
<JuanCarlos> i need an Alternative GUI to config Services, the app "services-admin" dont exist ATM on Karmic, bug reported, any recommendation???
<MenZa> basix: There's a patch attached. Try that.
<MenZa> EricTheHax: Masters of the Universe. The Ubuntu packagers.
<deostroll> Q: Hw do I know for sure I have apache installed? dpkg -l | grep '^apache' returns an empty list...!
<Coolg1026> SIS video chips fail with FF 3.5 unless adv. configs are changed, just fyi.
<MenZa> deostroll: apt-cache policy apache2
<whaevr> how can i add entries in gconf-editor?
<MenZa> deostroll: (I assume you want apache2, not apache legacy)
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Yes, Temrinal is using UTF-8 already.
<renilson> thank u all, a'll try again later... if u even could find mi solution and could send me by mail i'll thank you... rpglink2@hotmail.com
<alokito> abe3k, then.. if your internet is fast download it and have a try, but if u have slow internet google it more before downloading
<basix> MenZa, i can see that...but I need to connect to the internet using ubuntu to actually install it. Have the Ubuntu developers already put this fix out? Can you help me with that??
<^Cheeky> when setting up transmissions in ubuntu server, should i create different use account just for transmissions .
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> do u think you can do that?
<abe3k> alokito : I have a 1 Mbit connection
<renilson> i keep trying
<MenZa> basix: Alas, I can't. You can try looking at !launchpad, though. For urgent stuff, I think you're out of luck.
<JuanCarlos> i need an Alternative GUI to config Services, the app "services-admin" dont exist ATM on Karmic, any recommendation???
<alokito> abe3k, ok then no problem to give it a try :)
<abe3k> alokito : of course ! :D
<MenZa> !karmic | JuanCarlos
<basix> !launchpad
<ubottu> JuanCarlos: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mo0nykit> Legendario, yup, I just did some googling and here are some that I found. http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1096-ubuntu-wireless-setup and http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ubuntu-studio-no-wireless-connection-622296/
<alokito> abe3k, the 32 bit version can use all cores too... 64 bit just runs some 64 bit app faster
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to set a startup script to open certain programs in certain workspaces?
<JuanCarlos> im gonna try Webmin, thanks anyway...   :)
<abe3k> alokito : hmm, like what apps ?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I can write Swedish characters in Temrinal without any problems, but not getting them to work together with curl, lynx, php etc.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Exactly, set it to iso-8859-1 then try using curl to get http://www.expressen.se/Nyheter/1.1722512/vannen-om-gripne-piloten
<MenZa> !webmin | JuanCarlos
<ubottu> JuanCarlos: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<mo0nykit> Legendario, does he have access to the Internet from some other computer beside the UbuntuStudio machine?
<EricTheHax> does ubuntu allow hot insertion of a ps/2 mouse without there having been one at boot time?
<alokito> abe3k, any app that's 64 bit
<mo0nykit> EricTheHax, I tried it but no. Mouse doesn't get detected.
<JuanCarlos> im gonna try eBox, thanks anyway...
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> I believe he has access from another computer
<EricTheHax> my wireless usb laser mouse is dying
<Bluey> i have been running webmin for a year on ubuntu - I've no issues.
<EricTheHax> thats y im askin
<alokito> but I don't think u'll feel much difference till you are running a large app
<abe3k> alokito : does openoffice, gimp , blender and so come in 64 editions ?
<Coolg1026> Anyone responding in #ubuntu-motu ?
<Bluey> abe3k -- yes
<rpl> has anyone actually had any success with airodump-ng ?
<Jordan_U> Evelina: The characters you are typing are in utf-8, the characters on that page are ISO-8859-1, that's the difference, not curl or PHP
<MenZa> !anyone | rpl
<ubottu> rpl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abe3k> Bluey : Nice
<joker4u> hello
<alokito> abe3k, not sure, googling it
<Coolg1026> A
<abe3k> alokito : no need to I think they do come in 64
<mo0nykit> Legendario, okay that's good.
<Bluey> abe3k -- I am currently running ubuntu 9.04 (64 bit)
<whaevr> how can i add entries with gconf?...
<Coolg1026> Are you overriding the default Content-Type header?
<alokito> abe3k, yah the do
<MenZa> !gconf | whaevr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconf
<EricTheHax> i wish i had a disk resurfacer. id make so much money.....
<MenZa> :(
<abe3k> Bluey : and hows that working for yah ?
<mo0nykit> Hello! I was compiling the 2.6.31-11.36 (with Ubuntu patches) kernel and several errors came up. Where are the logs for make-kpkg located, or any logs related to the compilation process?
<abe3k> alokito : Cool :)
<GodfatherofEire> Also, is there any way to get Ubuntu to start up in a workspace other than the first one?
<intruder> MenZa: do you happen to know what rpl stands for ?
<rpl> Hmm, fascinating response, Okay, I wish to enagage with someone that is throughly experienced using airodump-ng.
<Coolg1026> by something like header('Content-Type: text/html; charset=utf-8');
<MenZa> intruder: Alas, no.
<intruder> :(
<rpl> no, please update me about rpl?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Yes, now it's working!!!
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Thank you very much.
<mgv2> why the heck does the hebrew version of firefox opes windows twice in one website when clicking a java link
<mgv2> ?
<alokito> Bluey, does all 32 bit app run in 64 bit? I heard of some problems with 32 bit apps
<abe3k> Bluey : its my first time of using a 64 OS, I don't know the downsides x)
<Legendario> <mo0nykit> I'll take a look at them and forward to him. Thanks for the help.
<alokito> specially in a windows 64 bit installation
<Bluey> akokito - some run some don't - YMMV (your mileage may vary)
<fulcan> what is the ubuntu version of wgetpaste for pastebin?
<mo0nykit> Legendario, sure you're welcome
<whaevr> >.<
<Bluey> alokito - I did manage to get the 32 bit version of ff 3.5 for windows, and flash to work
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I have to learn more about this topic. There are many topics to learn more about. At least it seams to be working since I changed the encoding.
<Coolg1026> Where can I notify the person in charge of the ubuntu.com site that the XHTML isn't being sent out right?
<abe3k> Bluey : do you use kaffeine and tv tuners on the ubuntu 64 ?
<alokito> Bluey, in windows or in wine?
<Coolg1026> As it's content-type itself is wrong for xhtml data
<fulcan> apt-get install wgetpaste
<rpl> reverse polish language
<Bluey> akokito - in linux under wine, yes
<Bluey> alokito
<rpl> shaprashaaam?
<MenZa> Coolg1026: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/contactus is a good place to start.
<rpl> who wants to learn about airodump-ng?
<Evelina> How do I change the character encoding in Ubuntu Server Terminal. I mean, I haven't got the menu in a server environment?
<MenZa> Evelina: set your locales
<fulcan> does ubuntu have a pastebin application?
<MenZa> fulcan: pastebinit
<MenZa> !info pastebinit | fulcan
<ubottu> fulcan: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<alokito> abe3k, all apps I have in my fedora 64 bit work fine, I just heard of some problems with 32 bit apps, haven't faced any myself
<Naraki> evening
<abe3k> alokito : I'll install 2 ubuntus just to be on the safe side x)
<Evelina> MenZa: Do you mean the locales as in "locale"
<Evelina> ?
<MenZa> Evelina: Your various language variables, yes
<MenZa> Evelina: I am in no way an expert, but the varies LANG_ stuff in this might be useful: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/Unicode-HOWTO-3.html
<MenZa> Evelina: Although that may very well be very overkill for what you want - check out man locale
<teddy> Hey all, im new inn ubuntu and have 9.04, i have a 16/0,8 mbit interntt line and have used bittorents before to download and it was ok speed.. but now i feal its gowing mutch slower. somone have a program ore somthing to gett the speed ut? sorry my spelling im from norway
<Naraki> a simple question any of you run aircrack-ng on a asus 1005ha without patched drivers in ubuntu 9.04?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: The problem seem to still exist using a bash-script. Why isn't the characters working when I use curl in a bash script called test.sh?
<MenZa> !anyone | Naraki
<ubottu> Naraki: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alokito> teddy, try a different torrent client, my favorite is ktorrent
<Evelina> MenZa: Ok, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Did you open a new tab? I think the character encoding setting is per tab
<MenZa> EvilPenguin|: Although Jordan_U seems to know much more about this topic than myself. ;)
<MenZa> Evelina, even. Sorry, EvilPenguin|.
<teddy> ok thanks, im using transmission now
<EvilPenguin|> lol
<EvilPenguin|> :)
<Evelina> Jordan_U: No, I run the test.sh script in the same tab as I run the curl command.
<rpl> I am having problems with airodump-ng, no results on output.
<Naraki> rpl
<deostroll> is there a short key to switch workspaces?
<Naraki> its stalls here to
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Odd
<joker4u> http://pastebin.com/f401484dc
<Naraki> standard drivers do allow for injection tho
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Well, I store my URL in a variable that I then use in a php script, but all will be run in the Terminal by using a bash script.
<alokito> deostroll, u can configure the shortcut to change workspace in your window manager configuration
<abe3k> alokito : how does the ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent sound ?
<_schism_> evening all
<Bluey> howdy tex!
<desnaike> rpl does ur wifi card support injection
<alokito> abe3k, its command line based, try the live cd
<abe3k> alokito , oh..
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Wait a minute, I use sed to filter the text and I only accept A-Za-z0-9 as characters. I think I have to in some way add Swedish characters too.
<alokito> if normal installation works live cd will also work
<Naraki> you can test by doing a fakauth
<Naraki> fakeauth* to
<joker4u> http://pastebin.com/f55b54cf9
<_schism_> I need some help and google is letting me down. I did a default install of ubuntu with wubi and all is good except it split the loopback into 2 5 gig partitions and the /root is full. is tehre anyway to get some of the other 5 gigs from /boot? gparted seems to only work on physical drives so I am at a loss
<Naraki> so far im getting around 2500 Ivs before it quits on me
<^Cheeky> i just created a different user in my server fro transmssions , so if i want to setup web gui for transmissions deamon, should i modify the .jason file in the transmission home dir ?
<abe3k> alokito : I'll download bot O.O
<ingw3> hello! have a silly problem: then i login i dont see desktop icons and nautilus windows has now controls(close, maximaze and etc) but if i login with other user everthing is fine. help?
<abe3k> alokito : both *
<alokito> abe3k, okay, try the live cd 1st
<steven__> Are there going to be any updates to Evolution with Ubuntu 9.10?
<abe3k> alokito : I didn't find a livecd torrent only a desktop and an alternate, so I've downloaded both
<Jordan_U> Evelina: There are locale safe regular expression operators, For a-z A-Z use [[:alpha:]]
<abe3k> alokito : I usually pre order the ubuntu distributions :)
<joker4u> http://pastebin.com/f27de00b3
<desnaike> target not generating enough traffic google is ur friend
<felipesilva> hello everybody
<Jordan_U> Evelina: locales make life much harder in so many ways :)
<cesurasean> anyone know where to find capitalism a love story by michael moore yet?
<alokito> abe3k, the desktop iso is the livecd
<abe3k> alokito : but since the machine is arriving soon, I'll have togo with downloading it :)
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I think the problem is that the php script (or the bash script) use HTML characters (like: &ouml;) instead of the Swedish characters. Then my filtering doesn't work correct.
<abe3k> alokito : cool
<Naraki> what happens if you flood a ap with spoofed deauth packets? would that drop the acosiated client? pardon me french
<alokito> abe3k, you don't need to order a cd if you have fast internet
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Will alfa use Swedish characters?
<abe3k> alokito : I use the stickers !, on my car, which they are turned to dust by now xD
<Naraki> nvm will ask that in a relevant pls
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Yes, and any other language, that's why it was created
<MenZa> !offtopic | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Naraki> place
<alokito> abe3k, lol :P
<mow_> cesurasean > maybe in flint
<cesurasean> what do you mean in flint? :)
<cesurasean> I've googled my face off.
<mow_> cesurasean > flint michgan
<cesurasean> yeah, go there and find it? LOL
<mow_> lol
<mow_> I
<Evelina> Jordan_U: But it didn't help too change A-Za-z0-9 into [:alpha:]. The line got cut of anyway.
<teddy> how can i chose ktorrents when i downloaded a torrent file? it just transmission that comes up when i downloaded a torrent
<mow_> will look for you
<joker4u> http://pastebin.com/f344b9448
<mow_> I'm 20 miles away
<_schism_> I need some help and google is letting me down. I did a default install of ubuntu with wubi and all is good except it split the loopback into 2 5 gig partitions and the /root is full. is tehre anyway to get some of the other 5 gigs from /boot? gparted seems to only work on physical drives so I am at a loss
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Two '[' "[[:alpha:]]"
<cesurasean> I've tried everything to find this movie, and it's been screened in Pittsburgh, LA, New York, and in Flint.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I think Terminal thinks the characters are the HTML characters, not the real Swedish characters.
<abe3k> alokito : I think 64 will be better with the apache server and the php5 installed
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok.
<mow_> he's from flint
<cesurasean> I know
<GodfatherofEire> Also, is there any way to get Ubuntu to start up in a workspace other than the first one?
<blackskyliner> _schism_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide   8.9
<skull> 123
<Evelina> Jordan_U: I'm trying to use this: sed 's/[^[[:alpha:]]\ \,\.\:\;\?\"\”].*//'
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Then I get this: sed: -e expression #1, char 38: unterminated `s' command
<joker4u> http://pastebin.com/f7cbf3d68
<blackskyliner> btw _schism_: I only searched for 'wubi resize'
<_schism_> blackskyliner : thanks so much!
<abe3k> alokito : oh, one more thing . when I install apps from the synaptic package manager, It'll show me the 64 bit apps only right ?
<MenZa> abe3k: indeed.
<MenZa> Unless only 32-bit packages exist, I believe.
<abe3k> MenZa : yeah thats my point exactly
<alokito> MenZa, yup, right
<fulcan> tar -zxvf VMware-server-2.0.1-156745.i386.tar.gz
<prince_jammys> Evelina:  's/[^[:alpha:] ,.:;?"].*//'
<abe3k> too bad I can't use my synaptic download cache from the 32 bit edition ;/
<fulcan> cd VMware-server-2.0.1-156745.i386
<MenZa> abe3k: sure you can - it'll just grab the amd64 version of your packages
<MenZa> (if available)
<fulcan> cd vmware-server-distrib
<abe3k> MenZa : hmmm
<fulcan> ./vmware-install.pl
<Evelina> prince_jammys: ./test.sh: line 7: s/[^[:alpha:] ,.:;?"”].*//: No such file or directory
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Sorry, my fault, I'll give it another try.
<prince_jammys> Evelina: you forgot to type 'sed'?
<abe3k> MenZa : the problem is that I'll have to download tons of updates when I install the 64 edition, which I already have predownloaded packages for the 32
<Darkedge> Hey guys,
<prince_jammys> hehe
<MenZa> abe3k: oh, yeah.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: The I get this anyway: ./test.sh: line 7: s/[^[:alpha:] ,.:;?"].*//: No such file or directory
<MenZa> I thought you meant packages in dpkg -l.
<teddy> ktorrents diddent work, any others idea?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: what is line 7?
<Darkedge> What are some cool apps (Like WINE)?
<abe3k> MenZa : ah, nono I mean the downloaded packages cache, sorry
<Evelina> prince_jammys: No, I didn't write it as I should. I will do another attempt.
<MenZa> Darkedge: There's a lot of cool packages. So many we can't list them all here!
<sebastian_> #ubuntu-es
<sebastian_> shet
<abe3k> Darkedge : look for the mouse gestures app, its soooo cool :)
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Ok, I didn't get the error but the sentence was still cut of at the point where Swedish characters should be displayed.
<abe3k> MenZa : uhm , will I be able to run the same games on the 64 edition of wine that I'm running on the 32 ?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: I has to do with the HTML characters. The Swedish characters are being displayed as HTML characters, not as "real" characters. Therefore se will cut the sentence at the wrong place.
<MenZa> abe3k: I don't know, I'm afraid.
<abe3k> MenZa : hmm, will have todo some research
<mikla> question: good web page to spend next 2 hours bout nix in general :D lol
<Evelina> prince_jammys: This will show up in Temrinal instead of the Swedish character: &ouml;
<bobertdos> abe3k: Wine itself is 32-bit, so yes, you should be able to.
<Darkedge> abe3k: Where's and What's the mouse gestures app?
<prince_jammys> Evelina: ok, that's the html entity for (probably) o with an umlaut
<abe3k> bobertdos : nice to hear that
<Evelina> Therefore sed 's/[^[:alpha:] ,.:;?"].*//' will cut it off, I think.
<prince_jammys> Evelina: You are discovering that parsing html with these tools sucks :)
<jefinc> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<abe3k> Darkedge : I believe its called easystrokes
<jefinc> !burning music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burning music
<prince_jammys> Evelina: after you lose enough hair, look into learning python/perl/ruby/something  and an html parser module
<MenZa> jefinc: !burning should give you what you want.
<abe3k> !music inferno
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music inferno
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Yeah, I begin to uderstand this. But this is my last problem (at least I think) so therefore I won't give it up now.
<MenZa> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Jordan_U> Evelina: What are you trying to do?
<ommegang> What's the best general purpose programming language to learn?
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Yeah, I want to learn python, but I havenät got time to do so right now.
<Bluey> omm - for what application?
<jefinc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Just adding '&' to the character class should solve that problem ( I think :)
<ommegang> I don't know. To use as an introduction to programming.
<jefinc> !ot | ommegang
<ubottu> ommegang: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MenZa> jefinc: Please stop abusing the bot.
<Biovore> ommegang: Python is a good starter language
<FiremanEd> jefinc: stop
<Aalinux> Evelina: http://www.python.org/doc/  , if you want to learn python.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Well, I'm trying to get the title of Swedish web pages and the cut the titles off after - | : characters and the rest of the sentence. The problem is that I tried to whitelist the characters in the sed option instead of writing every character that I won't accept.
<bobertdos> ommegang: yeah, Python or C. Either fits well into the Ubuntu environment.
<Darkedge> Thanks for the help, abe3k...
<abe3k> Darkedge : no problems !
<whaevr> ugh..anyone know why nautilus wont make thumbnails for avi videos...?
<ommegang> C or c++?
<bobertdos> whaevr: Are you able to play them?
<Witepa> My keyboard is stuck in Greek at the login screen (gdm). I have tried to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/default/console-setup, but neither did the trick. I cannot login to my laptop, can someone please help me?
<mo0nykit> Just a quick question, no need to elaborate. Why is the kernel written in C and not C++?
<Jordan_U> Evelina: A blacklist with unicode is impossible :)
<scarby> I've heard Python is a good starter, not got round to having a go myself yet, but I will
<whaevr> bobertdos: yeah
<bobertdos> mo0nykit: C is optimized for OS programming. C++ is not.
<joker4u> The current administrative user for VMware Server  is ''.  Would you like to
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Yeah, the problem is that I want to cut sentences off when the 6 character will be used in text as a real & character and not as an part of a html character,.
<joker4u> specify a different administrator? [no]
<MenZa> mo0nykit: I dunno, why don't you go ask the kernel.org people?
<abe3k> oh!, will ubuntu 9.10 be available on the 1st of October ? O.o
<joker4u> The current administrative user for VMware Server  is ''.  Would you like to
<mo0nykit> bobertdos, thanks :)
<whaevr> For some reason its mime type is video/avi in gconf there is no thumbnail entry for this...
<mo0nykit> MenZa, thanks.. what is the freenode channel for kernel.org?
<MenZa> mo0nykit: There is none.
<RHorse> !greek | Witepa
<ubottu> Witepa: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<mo0nykit> oh :(
<MenZa> mo0nykit: Kernel.org is the official Linux kernel repository. I don't think you'll get a very nice answer though, but rather get written off as a troll.
<Witepa> RHorse: I don't really speak Greek, my keyboard is just stuck in Greek.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok, well, I want to cut the title off to only getting the title of the page, not the blog title. Many sites display the site title along with the page title. I just want to have the page title, nog the blog title. So I try to get the title tags and then cut the title off at some point.
<Evelina> I want the title to display until some characters are displayed, like the characters not listed in my sed command.
<mo0nykit> MenZa, hehe.. well if there is no channel supported by kernel.org, what freenode channel discusses the Linux kernel?
<abe3k> when will ubuntu 9.10 be out ?
<Jordan_U> Evelina: BTW, rather than constantly changing the locale for your terminal you can pipe anything to tcs to convert it to unicode, like: "tcs -f 8859-1"
<MenZa> mo0nykit: None, officially, Try ##linux, though.
<ka1ysa> hi can someone help me with ubuntu 904?
<MenZa> !anyone | ka1ysa
<ubottu> ka1ysa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bobertdos> whaevr: that's hard to say, and please don't pm
<mo0nykit> MenZa, okay thanks
<Evelina> Jordan_U: That would be great.
<djzz> hey, I have a Q...  when i try to boot to ubuntu desktop (64bit) 9.04 it says the resolution is set too high and the monitor cannot display..
<bobertdos> !ask | ka1ysa
<ubottu> ka1ysa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<djzz> how do i change without being able to boot up the gui?
<mo0nykit> MenZa, why does it have two pound-signs? ##linux ?
<MenZa> mo0nykit: It's an unofficial channel. See !freenode.
<RHorse> Witepa an online greek dictionary might help
<mo0nykit> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<Logomachist> genii: Hello again. Remember my problem restoring my drive image with dd?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Like this: curl -Ls http://example.com | tcs -f 8859-1 or what?
<Jordan_U> djzz: The liveCD or have you already installed?
<Witepa> RHorse: No, it's a matter of not being able to login because my username and password are not in the Greek keyboard. The language to my computer is still in Greek, just the keyboard layout is stuck in English.
<djzz> its installed already
<Alan502> Any webpage that stores drivers for ubuntu or something similar?
<fulcan> sudo passwd
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Yes
<Evelina> Jordan_U: And then I can use it in my original bash script?
<Alan502> i think im missing some drivers on my laptop, the proyector does not work when i plug it in my laptop
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Substituting 8859-1 for whatever charset the page uses
<ka1ysa> ok im in the process ov recovering my drive however it still wont boot  how can i get it to boot so i can log in?
<abe3k> damn ubuntu 9.10 is out in late october
<bobertdos> ka1ysa: How far do you get before it fails?
<Alan502> abe3k, what changes will it include?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: But will it be displayed correct in my Gnome Terminal whatever encoding I use if I pipe it through tcs -f 8859-1?
<ka1ysa> 1234 ???
<FiremanEd> Witepa: Did you go to System>Preferences>Keyboard?
<ka1ysa> not far
<Jordan_U> Evelina: You will still have to deal with sweedish characters, it might solve some problems but it depends on the problem
<abe3k> Alan502 , many improvements to the 9.04 , plus it'll have a 10second boot up time :D
<Jordan_U> Evelina: Yes
<IdleOne> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Alan502> sounds really nice, im happy with 9.04 tho
<Alan502> just that... im missing some drivers still i think xD
<mo0nykit> I just attempted to compile the kernel and came up with errors. Where can I find the logs for the kernel compilation?
<RHorse> Witepa http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1271427
<Naraki> aye i like my netbook remix 9.04 a lot and so does my eeepc lol
<bobertdos> ka1ysa: What have you tried to use for recovery?
<Witepa> FiremanEd: That's how I caused the problem, but now I cannot login, I can only use my computer by using the liveCD, so I need to dkpg-reconfigure something or change some preferences file.
<ka1ysa> testdisk
<djzz> hey, when i try and boot to my installation of ubuntu it will not load because of my resolution settings..  how do i fix this without being able to load up the GUI ?
<Witepa> RHorse: If you look at the maker of that thread, it is me. It is an unsolved problem.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: How do I get the html characters to show up as they do with curl in terminal using file_get_contents in my php script?
<FiremanEd> Witepa: RHorse's link is the answer
<fulcan> sudo passwd root
<bobertdos> ka1ysa: If you have a Live CD, you can try gpart, not to be confused with gparted.
<Witepa> FiremanEd: That is a thread that I started and it is unsolved.
<n8tuser> djzz-> look for vga=  settings in grub, i dont remember the code setting for diff rez.. you may have to google for it
<RHorse> Witepa oh. Yea.
<fulcan> su root
<FiremanEd> Witepa: gotcha.
<djzz> n8tuser thanks
<Darkedge> /home/darkedge/.themes/Beastie/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:55: Clearlooks configuration option "menuitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<joeb3_> djzz,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkedge> /home/darkedge/.themes/Beastie/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:56: Clearlooks configuration option "listviewitemstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<Darkedge> /home/darkedge/.themes/Beastie/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:57: Clearlooks configuration option "progressbarstyle" is not supported and will be ignored.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: It seems like my php script is making the Swedish character look like HTML characters instead of ht eSwedish characters I saw using curl (since we change the encoding in Terminal)
<ka1ysa> ben there however i dont see anything to recover bot
<ka1ysa> booot
<bobertdos> fulcan: What are you trying to do?
<Darkedge> Is what I get when starting Erald...
<Jordan_U> Evelina: PHP has features for converting between character sets but I'm not familiar with them
<Evelina> Jordan_U: This is my php code if it helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280040/
<RHorse> witepa Maybe someone in the Greek ubuntu channel can help you.
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Ok, ok, I will try to check it up.
<bobertdos> ka1ysa: Clarify, are you trying to recover a corrupt partition or are you a dual booter trying to recover an Ubuntu partition masked by Windows?
<Mooch_> is there any way to use the live CD to fix an install of 8.04?  power supply failed, replaced it, thei it booted into Nautilus w/ no tool bars and a COBRA error
<ka1ysa> neather
<Mooch_> I am using the live cd now
<Witepa> RHorse: Except for the fact that there are only 11 members in that channel and no one has responded to me yet...
<mo0nykit> How do I print screen output to a text file as well as to the standard output? Using  >> ?
<RHorse> Mooch_ sounds like just the .gnome settings might be in issue
<ka1ysa> i zeroed out the first 63 sectors of the drive
<Mooch_> RHorse, how do I fix it?
<ka1ysa> i just got back the files ext
<bobertdos> ka1ysa: Oh, THAT type of recovery. I don't know a whole lot about that.
<ketapang_co_co> hiiii
<ka1ysa> cool ok thanks for the try
<bobertdos> mo0nykit: I think you could probably pipe through echo.......
<djzn> answer quickly: which mobo is best for ubuntu: M3A78-EM or M3N78-VM
<RHorse> Mooch_ Removing the contents of ~/.gnome, ~/.gnome2, ~/.nautilus, ~/.gconf should remove most of the settings and put you back to a default setup
 * IdleOne flips a coin
<ka1ysa> how a bout msfk or one of them?
<mgv2> how can i install a flash player?
<bobertdos> mo0nykit: maybe something to the effect of cat file1 >> file2 | echo -- not sure about that
<irwan> hiii gaesss
<IdleOne> M3N78-VM wild guess, I have no clue but you wanted a quick answer djzn
<Alan502> I'm having problem watching youtube videos on firefox 3.5
<alokito> !hi | irwan
<ubottu> irwan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mo0nykit> bobertdos, thanks.. okay i'll give that a try
<Alan502> and any type of flv videos
<Alan502> the sound doesnt come out
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<djzn> IdleOne: wrong answer, AMD chipset is superior, and HD3200 Radeon support is  better under linux
<solid_liq> is it just me, or is facebook really slow right now?
<irwan> hiii jg
<alokito> solid_liq, lol :P
<bobertdos> mgv2: Assuming you haven't already tried to install anything, in a terminal, do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Mooch_> RHorse how do I find that using the live CD ?
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: "tee"
<bobertdos> Alan502: What are you using for flash?
<MenZa> !ot | solid_liq
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: Or rather, tee -a
<ubottu> solid_liq: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<solid_liq> djzn, no no, nvidia drivers for linux are much better than the amd drivers
<AstroEl> hio
<mgv2> bobertdos, but how can i choose out of the three in the terminal?
<RHorse> Mooch_ are you using the live CD to recover a hard drive install?
<Evelina> Jordan_U: Well, time to go to bed. Thanks for all help.
<solid_liq> MenZa, it is ubuntu related...  I'm using ubuntu to try to go to facebook, and my browser doesn't seem to want to load it ;)
<Jordan_U> Evelina: np
<bobertdos> mgv2: which three?
<MenZa> solid_liq: I beg to differ.
<Evelina> prince_jammys: Thank yuo too for helping me out tonight.
<Mooch_> RHorse I am in the live CD now,
<solid_liq> MenZa, I don't
<MenZa> solid_liq: Channel policy does.
<IdleOne> solid_liq: that is facebook related try ##facebook
<solid_liq> MenZa, I'm wondering if it's a browser problem
<AstroEl> I have an issue using WINE to use a Red Alert 2 map editor, I get an error "Improper value format doesn't end in NULL"
<djzn> solid_liq: excuse me, according to Phoronix, Nvidia is not supporting SLI or Hybrid Graphics under Linux, ATI Radeon HD 3200 is already well supported under Linux, and CrossfireX is supported.
<Alan502> bobertdos, dont know really, but every time i try to play the video a window asks to install some codec that it always fails
<mgv2> original and the two open source others
<AstroEl> and the program won't run
<mgv2> bobertdos,
<solid_liq> MenZa, which is why I'm trying to diagnose it here to see if it is a browser issue, or something else
<MenZa> solid_liq: Aha.
<IdleOne> solid_liq: do other sites load?
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U, so what should it look like? I'm doing a "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd kernel-image kernel-headers...." ? Where should I insert tee?
<RHorse> mooch_ is the problem with the live cd or another?
<solid_liq> djzn, have you even *tried* to use the amd drivers?  I have.  It made me buy an nvidia card
<solid_liq> IdleOne, yes
<bobertdos> mgv2: Well, you don't want to use any of the open source ones. They only cause problems.
<IdleOne> solid_liq: then it is not the browser
<djzn> solid_liq: I am talking about this particular ATI chip....
<solid_liq> IdleOne, lol nice diagnosis
<alokito> solid_liq, ping www.facebook.com from terminal
<solid_liq> IdleOne, really...  you must be an advanced webdev!
<solid_liq> alokito, pings respond fine
<Mooch_> RHorse the problem is the installed version on the hard drive, been running it for about a year
<alokito> solid_liq, then try another browser
<mgv2> bobertdos, but original one doesnt play hebrew the right way.
<alokito> opera or konqueror
<Mooch_> RHorse I am using the live cd to get here
<mgv2> bobertdos, i will install the oroginal i guess or nothing at all
<mgv2> bobertdos, thanks
<michael_> hello everyone
<solid_liq> well, it loads in opera
<irwan> hiii gaes
<solid_liq> must be the stupid gnome browser
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: Where you would redirect to $filename instead pipe to "tee -a $filename" so "echo test >> file" becomes "echo test | tee -a file"
<sagaci> am i able to put a sound on when i empty the trash bin in ubuntu
<AProPowerRanger> Can anyone help me here. I just recently used Wubi Installation for Ubuntu and when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get a black screen with white text saying "Cannot Display Screen Resolution or something like that."
<michael_> i am new to ubuntu
<alokito> !hi | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alokito> !repeat | irwan
<ubottu> irwan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<solid_liq> IdleOne, but it must not be the browser, right?  ;)
<AProPowerRanger> #ubuntu
<IdleOne> solid_liq: I suspect it is facebook still
<AProPowerRanger> Can anyone help me here. I just recently used Wubi Installation for Ubuntu and when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get a black screen with white text saying "Cannot Display Screen Resolution or something like that."
<solid_liq> IdleOne, I suspect you're wrong
<nothingHappens> this ubuntu studio jaunty box i gots here just went bonkers all of a sudden, i'm not sure where to start with trying to work it out... it froze up while i was using it, i had to hard-reset, now instead of the login screen i get junk, and unresponsive to input.  i'm booted to recovery mode root shell,but don't have any good ideas what to do next.  Can anyone give me some hints?
<michael_> i was hoping someone could help me with troubleshooting a printer
<nothingHappens> i tried the recorvery mode menu stuff too
<RHorse> Mooch_ you have to mount the partition that your install is on if it isn't already.
<alokito> solid_liq, do you use a proxy?
<IdleOne> solid_liq: your probably right. good luck with your problem
<nothingHappens> the file system check, and so on
<AProPowerRanger> Can anyone help me here. I just recently used Wubi Installation for Ubuntu and when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get a black screen with white text saying "Cannot Display Screen Resolution or something like that."
<alokito> solid_liq, clear all firefox cache and cookie then try again
<Jordan_U> nothingHappens: memtest?
<bobertdos> michael_: What kind of printer?
<solid_liq> alokito, no, and I said the "gnome browser", not firefox
<solid_liq> alokito, it's epiphany
<AProPowerRanger> Can anyone help me here. I just recently used Wubi Installation for Ubuntu and when i try to boot into Ubuntu i get a black screen with white text saying "Cannot Display Screen Resolution or something like that."
<nothingHappens> Jordan_U, i noticed memtest in the grub menu, what is that actually?
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U, okay it's good now. Thanks very much!
<Mooch_> RHorse it is not, can  send me the command
<alokito> AProPowerRanger, it happens if your resolution is higher than supported by the monitor
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: np :)
<mo0nykit> nothingHappens, memtest tests your RAM with bit patterns
<nothingHappens> ok
<alokito> AProPowerRanger, is there recovery mode in wubi.. Im not sure
<alokito> if there is try xfix
<nothingHappens> mo0nykit, i'll give that a try
<mo0nykit> nothingHappens, seeing if your RAM can duplicate (and not corrupt) the bit patterns being sent to it
<alokito> solid_liq, does it work in firefox?
<AProPowerRanger> @ alokito ive tryed that and i get the same thing. I have my resolution fine now. Im on win xp.
<alokito> why are u using epiphany instead of firefox :-/
<RHorse> mooch_ can you pastebin the results of the mount command (type mount in a terminal)?
<mo0nykit> bobertdos, Jordan_U says I should use tee... Thanks for your suggestion
<alokito> AProPowerRanger, yah your resolution is set to higher in your ubuntu not your windows
<solid_liq> alokito, dunno, I'm boycotting firefox right now because it's crashed one too many times for me
<AProPowerRanger> alokito, how could i change it in my ubuntu.. sorry im new...
<alokito> solid_liq, huh! which firefox version are u using
<solid_liq> alokito, hence why I'm using opera and epiphany right now...   but it loads in opera
<alokito> and... are u using addons?
<Take0n> ok.. it messed up my desktop :P
<michael_> hi guys. can someone help me troubleshoot installing a canon printer on ubuntu
<alokito> disable all add on then restart firefox
<solid_liq> alokito, just adsense, and whatever...  2.5.1 or something like that
<solid_liq> alokito, *adblock
<alokito> AProPowerRanger, if xfix doesn't work then there isn't a easy way to change it
<alokito> solid_liq, install 3.5
<alokito> 2.5 is old
<solid_liq> alokito, I'd tried that, and had the same problems
<bobertdos> michael_: Canon, huh? What's happening to it?
<AProPowerRanger> xfix?
<solid_liq> alokito, but I'm on the more stable 8.04 LTS
<Take0n> I ran desktop-switcher to switch and try UNR but when I changed back to classic desktop everything disappeared.. now I have no borders nothing...
<alokito> solid_liq, does it crash on a particular site or anywhere?
<solid_liq> alokito, the ones after that are too unstable for me; I'm waiting for 10.04 LTS for my next version
<MenZa> Take0n: that'd be maximus.
<nothingHappens> memtest looks ok so far, i'm going to let it run a while longer yet
<Take0n> the upper bar isn't there and I don't know what to do :\ any help
<michael_> i downloaded the recommended drivers and try to print. it shows green blinking light like it is receiving but then never prints
<Take0n> how do I close it?
<solid_liq> alokito, no, just randomly when I have tabs open (I usually have lots of tabs open)
<alokito> solid_liq, karmic alpha6 is very stable for me! :P
<AProPowerRanger> What is xfix?
<nothingHappens> if that doesn't uncover any problems, what else might I want to look into?
<MenZa> Take0n: good question. that's about how far I got ;)
<mo0nykit> nothingHappens, yes that takes a long time :)
<Take0n> lol
<solid_liq> alokito, maybe I'll test it out
<nothingHappens> something in video drivers maybe?
<michael_> i may have read it wrong but it said i need a usb 2.0 for it to communicate correctly
<alokito> AProPowerRanger, from ubuntu recovery mode u can run xfix
<mo0nykit> nothingHappens, as they say, run memtest and go to sleep. :)
<nothingHappens> yeah i don't want to have to re-explain everything over again in here some hours from now when it's done
<alokito> its at the bottom of the list
<AProPowerRanger> oh ok ill go try it.
<Mooch_> RHorse do you get this? http://pastebin.com/m1a3fdfe7
<AProPowerRanger> Thankyou for your help.
<alokito> u can access recovery mode from ubuntu boot menu
<nothingHappens> so um... if i don't come up with anything there, what might i want to try next?
<bobertdos> michael_: What does Ubuntu show as your printer in System -> Administration -> Printing?
<alokito> solid_liq, you'll probably faint in alpha6, cuz you are still using 8.04lts for stability :P
<AstroEl> what's the wine support channel?
<alokito> there's no need of lts for home users
<MenZa> !wine | AstroEl
<ubottu> AstroEl: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<alokito> AstroEl, #winehq
<MenZa> AstroEl: ehm, #winehq. I thought it'd be in there.
<AstroEl> ty
<michael_> it shows  ip1800_series
<Take0n> how do I log out by command?
<RHorse> mooch_ can you navigate over to /media/disk-1? I think perhaps your install is there?
<Take0n> I mean through terminal?
<Take0n> MenZa, so hows it going? Do you have the same prob as me or?
<bobertdos> michael_: Is that the right model?
<Mooch_> RHoorse, I have been looking, I think because I am using the live CD it has been locked
<MenZa> Take0n: I don't use it much, and I just ignore it :). Removing the relevant packages would probably work, though.
<Witepa> My keyboard is stuck in Greek at the login screen (gdm). I have tried to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/default/console-setup, but neither did the trick. I cannot login to my laptop, can someone please help me?
<Mooch_> RHorse media/ disk 1 is the live cd
<nullr> I need help with pidgin It wont connect to AIM. I am on it now for IRC so its not completely broken. Anyone have any idea why?
<Take0n> that's what I am doing right now.. removing packages :p
<AstroEl> How do I update wine for ubuntu?
<Take0n> how do I logout through terminal?
<alokito> AstroEl, sudo apt-get update wine
<nullr> takeon exit
<webbb82>  i am trying to install dropbox in karmic and i ket a failed to install  bad file descriptor and ideas
<Mooch_> RHorse I found the install, all is locked tho
<Take0n> nullr, exit will just close terminal
<Take0n> I want to log out from ubuntu
<nullr> sorry I was thinking ssh
<RHorse> mooch_ what dir is it in?
<Take0n> np dude
<Mooch_> RHorse, you were right, disk 1
<AstroEl> the update command takes no argument
<nullr> anyone know why pidgin does not connect to aim
<Witepa> AstroEl: You may have to add the repository from the dev's of Wine if you want their most stable release, but keep in mind that if you do this it has not been tested by the ubuntu team yet for ubuntu.
<AstroEl> alokito, didn't work
<AstroEl> thanks whitey :D
<Witepa> AstroEl: It's actually sudo apt-get upgrade wine
<solid_liq> alokito, meh, I tried the newer ones, then went back to 8.04
<RHorse> mooch_ open a terminal and cd /media/disk-1
<solid_liq> alokito, I don't care about the new features until they're actually stable
<michael_> hey bobertdos. guess what
<alokito> solid_liq, they are not unstable for me
<michael_> I just got it to print
<solid_liq> alokito, well they were for me
<Mooch_> HRorse ok
<michael_> i was not using the correct driver
<solid_liq> alokito, lots of stupid issues with 9.04
<alokito> ok...
<michael_> sorry for wasting your time man
<Witepa> AstroEl: Do you need any help with that?
<RHorse> now cd /home/LOGIN_NAME
<RHorse> mooch_ now cd /home/LOGIN_NAME
<nullr> please help any one why does pidgin not connect to AIM
<webbb82> i am trying to install dropbox and i keep getting the dpg error bad file descriptor   what is a descriptor
<nullr> i have DMZ on that pc why is it not connecting?
<Mooch_> RHorse I can cd to home , then ls is blank
<papapepper> I'm in #ubuntu, right?
<papapepper> wow, first time on command line client!
<Take0n> still no borders or bars :(
<nullr> thanks #ubuntu
<nullr> :(
<Mooch_> RHorse is it because the directory is locked?
<webbb82> Ok, so I recently upgraded to Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10 Alpha and everytime I try to install something using Gdebi, it tells me "Bad file descriptor"
<solid_liq> Take0n, what?  there are always bars on the borders!
<Jordan_U> !karmic | webbb82
<ubottu> webbb82: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<solid_liq> Take0n, especially when one country has a different age limit for drinking than the other
<Take0n> I have no borders on the windows.. and I have no upper or lower bar on my desktop
<RHorse> Mooch_ can you boot into a recovery console on your bad install?
<solid_liq> Take0n, oh, well that's a panel, not a bar
<Jordan_U> Take0n: Can you try running "metacity --replace" ?
<ircrob> Did not know there was a GUI client :-)
<Mooch_> RHorse ty for your time btw, how so I find the recovery console?
<Take0n> Jordan_U, thanks! what about the panels?
<bobertdos> Mooch_ When you first boot up your system, does Grub give you a countdown?
<Mooch_> Rhorse the install was good, just lost power supply . after reboot  I could not get into the system
<Mooch_> no barbados
<gartral> hi all, my gnome keeps forgetting that i have alt-tab assigned to switch windows when i logout>in again. any ideas why this setting isn't being saved?
<Mooch_> bobertdos
<RHorse> It should be a choice on the grub menu. If you can, you can try to type sudo adduser. That will hopefully restore the desktop and then you can log in as new user. But your system may be borked.
<AstroEl> how do i force a program to run even though it doesn't end in null?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: you can try "pkill gnome-panel" and if that doesn't get them back then "gnome-panel & disown"
<papapepper> if I'm running a command line only environment, can I view a pdf or mov/mpg?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: The missing title bars was probably compiz crashing so you should disable "Desktop Effects" in System > Preferences > Appearance
<solid_liq> papapepper, yes
<solid_liq> papapepper, mplayer-ascii will give you an interesting way to see a movie, and less can be used for pdf's
<RHorse> mooch_ It should be a choice on the grub menu. If you can, you can try to type sudo adduser. That will hopefully restore the desktop and then you can log in as new user. But your system may be borked.
<Mooch_> Rhorse sudo adduser adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<Take0n> actually I switched to UNR desktop through desktop-switcher
<papapepper> can I apt-get install mplayer-ascii?
<Take0n> but when I tried to switch back to classic
<alokito> solid_liq, you can watch movie in command line? :o
<Take0n> it messed everything up..
<solid_liq> papapepper, I'm not sure if that's the package name..  apt-cache search  for it
<RHorse> mooch_ no I mean in the recovery console
<solid_liq> alokito, yep :)
<gartral> solid_liq: less works for PDF?
<alokito> wow
<Take0n> I never had compiz enabled
<papapepper> answered my own question
<solid_liq> gartral, yep
<Jordan_U> alokito: -vo ascii :)
<alokito> is the package name mplayer-ascii?
<alokito> ill try it now
<RHorse> mooch_ and the command syntax is adduser user
<ircrob> papapepper: startx
<alokito> solid_liq, so how does it work?
<solid_liq> alokito, matrix-like :)
<Mooch_> RHorse k, brb
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Before you run adduser, did you make a separate /home partition?
<alokito> solid_liq, i mean how to open a video?
<gartral> solid_liq: Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd (No such file or directory) how do i tell it that it needs to look in /media/cdrom0?
<papapepper> does mplayer do .mov?
<Mooch_> Jordan_U this is an existing install
<solid_liq> alokito, gartral :  I think it's  -d  but check the manpage ;)
<papapepper> I could only install this distro with a basic Ubuntu server package
<gartral> papapepper: yes, but it needs qt (quicktime) codecs
<papapepper> gartral: how do I get those?
<alokito> solid_liq, mplayer-ascii -d?
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: I understand, is it an existing install where /home is on a separate partition?
<papapepper> mplayer-nogui is what I did
<alokito> there's no package named mplayer-ascii in my repo
<alokito> hmm ok
<solid_liq> alokito, no, mplayer  and then you tell it through some commandline switch to use the ascii plugin
<Caligan> If Ubuntu's locking up at boot screen (freezing about 10% into the load bar) on the live CD (I checked it for errors), what's the best way to figure out why?
<Mooch_> Jordan_U Yes seperate /home
<alokito> there's mplayer-nogui
<solid_liq> no
<Flannel> alokito: install libcaca0, and then you'll have it as a vo for mplayer
<bobertdos> gartral: Go into the terminal and use the mount command. You need to point the player to the actual device path, not the mount point.
<solid_liq> grr, I'll google for you
<solid_liq> it's been awhile since I did it
<Flannel> alokito: -vo caca, it's ASCII, and color
<papapepper> I have /home on a separate logical volume on the same partition
<alokito> Flannel, ok, trying
<erikk71> anyone know where i can donaate prinyer cartiages
<papapepper> and I installed Ubuntu over F11 on a single lv_root
<Guest13060> ok
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Is it currently mounted? If not that is why you don't have anything in /home and you should NOT run adduser
<Guest13060> ok
<gartral> bobertdos: what flag?
<solid_liq> alokito, gartral : http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=74
<RHorse> Caligan ctl + alt + F1 will let you see the messages
<alokito> k
<solid_liq> alokito, gartral : you need  aalib
<Mooch_> Jordan_U I am in the live cd, it is not mounted and locked
<bobertdos> gartral: You shouldn't need one.
<solid_liq> alokito, gartral : mplayer -vo aa movie.avi
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Why are you running adduser?
<Caligan> Ahah.  Although it just abruptly popped loose and gave a udevd-event /abnormal exit message. Hrm.
<RHorse> Caligan scratch that, just remove the quiet option in the menu.lst in grub
<gartral> solid_liq: im trying to play a dvd >.>
<Flannel> solid_liq, alokito, gartral: caca instead of aa, because we like color.  And the package for it is libcaca0
<solid_liq> alokito, gartral : but look at the howto to see how to get color, and different effects
<Mooch_> Jordan_U  I have lost the gnome desktop and have multiple Cobra errors
<Caligan> I can do that on a live CD boot?
<solid_liq> Flannel, some things don't look as good in color
<Mooch_> in nautilus
<Caligan> (Totally new to Ubuntu.)
<Take0n> still the same problem.. no panels nothing.. when I tried the commands before it froze..
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Why do you think that adduser will help? ( my guess is that whoever asked you to use adduser did not realize your /home was simply not mounted )
<Mooch_> Jordan_U  ok I am yours to command
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I tried the metacity command but it works only as long as the specific terminal runs.. when I close the terminal it goes back to no borders..
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Have you done an fsck of your /home partition?
<gartral> solid_liq: i have libaa1
<RHorse> mooch_ is the /home a separate partition on your install?
<Mooch_> Jordan_U no, can I do it now?
<Jordan_U> Take0n: "metacity --replace & disown", also once you disable desktop effects metacity will start when you log in so that won't be neccisary
<Mooch_> It is on a seperate partition
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Yes
<Take0n> desktop effects are disabled
<alokito> Flannel, alokito@alokito-karmic:/media/Multimedia/Music Video/English 2008$ gartral : caca -vo Rihanna_Umbrella.MPG
<alokito> gartral: command not found
<Take0n> I just did a reboot but the problem remains
<Logomachist> I used the dd command to back up a drive image. As I understood it, I would be able to restore the drive image with the command "cat x* | sudo dd of=/dev/sda3". However something I just read claimed that if sda3 doesn't exist, dd will start at the beginning of the disk, and create it. Start at the beginning of the disk? That would overwrite my existing Vista partition! I want it to create a new partition from unallocated space on the d
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Do you know the device names for your partitions?
<alokito> Reading state information... Done
<alokito> libcaca0 is already the newest version.
<Flannel> alokito: It's mplayer -vo caca, "-vo caca" is a parameter to mplayer
<alokito> okay
<gerardo> alguien habla español???
<Mooch_> Jordan_U here is pastebin
<Mooch_> http://pastebin.com/m1a3fdfe7
<Jordan_U> !es | gerardo
<ubottu> gerardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RHorse> Jordan_U mmooch_ 's on a live CD trying to fix a HD install.
<Jordan_U> RHorse: I know
<gerardo> gracias
<alokito> ok its playing, but the pixels are lots of letters :-S
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Ok, first run "sudo umount -a"
<gartral> alokito: that's the general idea
<solid_liq> alokito, lol  duh
<alokito> lol, ok :P
<solid_liq> alokito, hence, "matrix-like"
<alokito> hehe
<Mooch_> Jordan_U done
<Mooch_> -a is all?
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Ok, now run "sudo fsck /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3"
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Yes
<Mooch_> Jordan_U e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs
<gartral> how do i tell mplayer in the terminal where my drive is located/
<alokito> solid_liq, Flannel, thanks.. I can understand the video much but it's cool :)
<alokito> can't
<bobertdos> gartral: It's been a while since I've used mplayer, but it should be somewhere in the preferences.
<gartral> bobertdos: in terminal...
<^Cheeky> how can i download a torrent file using transmission deamon via ssh into a headlesss server ? i used the command "transmission-remote --addd torrenfile.torrent"
<bobertdos> gartral: Oh, uh, look at the manpage for it first. man <name of program>
<^Cheeky> but got this error http://pastebin.com/m3ec094ef
<varsendaggr> i am running kde and i can't seem to get my widget layer configured so plasmoids only live on the widget layer
<RHorse> Mooch_ are you piping the output? Don't pipe the output.
<Drew_foo> Question regarding the burning process before installing, do you just burn the ISO or the mounted disk?
<Witepa> My keyboard is stuck in Greek at the login screen (gdm). I have tried to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/default/console-setup, but neither did the trick. I cannot login to my laptop, can someone please help me?
<scunizi> Drew_foo: burn it as an image not data
<Mooch_> RHorse I dont know what you mean
<deostroll> hi. i want to deploy a simple web page on apache...are there any tutorial links...
<scunizi> apache.com
<varsendaggr> and how do you install karumba
<varsendaggr> am in the right room?
<RHorse> mooch_ try going to a full console by typing alt + ctl + f1 and typing it. To get back type alt +ctl + f7
<Drew_foo> scunizi, Ok, I have done so (I did both in the process). It recognizes it is an image disk, but I can't get it to boot from the CD. I have read the guide and changed the boot setup to CD/DVD, ideas?
<scunizi> varsendaggr: there are people here running kubuntu and kde.. but there's also #kubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Try "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3" and pastebin the output
<solid_liq> alokito, that's why I was saying b&w can be better than color
<linux> anyone know a good network manager for ubuntu-server (TUI)?
<jrib> Witepa: what layout is active in tty1?
<Witepa> jrib: Greek.
<scunizi> Drew_foo: if you put the cd in a machine and "open" it.. do you see files or one file with iso at the end?
<Drew_foo> scunizi, I can see the files including autorun
<Take0n> Jordan_U, I ran the command gnome-panel & disown and it opened the panels again but if I close the terminal they will disappear. How do I make them constant?
<Take0n> I also got some warnings or error messages but I don't know what they mean.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/280072/
<jrib> Witepa: you should use « dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ˙or whatever it is
<Take0n> or should I ignore them?
<Witepa> jrib: yeah, I've tried that from the LiveCD and using chroot... but it didn't work.
<varsendaggr> scunizi, no one in #kubuntu
<scunizi> Drew_foo: sounds like you burned it correctly.  if it's not booting even after changing the boot sequence then you might check the md5sum of the iso and compare it against the published md5sum number for it.. also is this a laptop or desktop?
<jrib> Witepa: check what your boottime.kmap actually contains to see if that's the issue
<scunizi> varsendaggr: maybe #kde
<Witepa> jrib: The problem started when I may have removed the US keyboard layout from the Gnome Keyboard Preferences... do you know what files that affects?
<deostroll> scunizi i dont find any helpful tuts there...
<Mooch_> Jordan_U pastebin  http://pastebin.com/m2537656d
<Drew_foo> scuzini, I was sure to do that before pestering you all, the hashes matched perfectly. Laptop running Vista.
<scunizi> deostroll: basicallly after installing apache a web page you create will live in /var/www
<deostroll> scunizi just looking to serve up a simple html page
<jrib> Witepa: that can't be it.  That wouldn't affect anything outside of gnome (not to mention system-wide, non-user-specific settings)
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Try "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3" and pastebin the output ( don't forget the "-n" )
<scunizi> Drew_foo: is it a Dell?
<Ben64> on ubuntu server, what permissions do regular users have when it comes to sudo
<deostroll> scunizi so thts where u are supp to create ur web pages?
<Drew_foo> scuzini, Acer
<Jordan_U> Ben64: None
<scunizi> deostroll: in a text editor
<Ben64> :(
<Jordan_U> Ben64: If they are in the admin group they can run anything as root, if they aren't they can't run anything as root
<Witepa> jrib: This problem started immediately after I changed the keyboard settings there though, but yeah, that baffled me too. I think I did select some sort of "Apply System Wide" option though, that may have caused the issue.
<Jordan_U> Ben64: You can change that though
<scunizi> Drew_foo: some laptops have an option on boot to change to a cd.. with the press of an "F" key.. even after changing the boot order.. you might have one of those.
<jrib> Witepa: I still doubt it
<Ben64> Jordan_U: cool
<jrib> Witepa: check /etc/environment
<Witepa> jrib: my /etc/console-setup/boottime.kmap.gz is a binary file, how do I read it?
<Drew_foo> scunizi, to confirm, reboot with cd and hold down 'F' key?
<solifugus> I downloaded and installed the current version of ubuntu--what was that?  Hardy Heron?
<Mooch_> Jordan_U pastebin   http://pastebin.com/m7907c6c4
<jrib> Witepa: zless
<MenZa> solifugus: Jaunty Jackalope. 9.04.
<Witepa> jrib: all there is in /etc/environment is my path
<jimbeam12> hey all
<jrib> Witepa: k
<jimbeam12> hey jrib wsup bro
<jrib> Witepa: I don't know what the "apply system-wide" button does
<jrib> jimbeam12: hey
<solifugus> MenZa: ok.. thank you... now I can know what version of deb packages I need to download for...
<deostroll> scunizi so if u r creating a web application as such...you'd hve to create folders in /var/www and proceed with development?
<scunizi> deostroll: are you looking for a program to design a page?  Open office will save files in html.. there's another that took over after NVU was no longer maintained but I've forgotten the name.
<jimbeam12> i think i got this ubuntu down to pat...jrib
<jrib> jimbeam12: cool
<linux> anyone know a good network manager for ubuntu-server (TUI)?
<MenZa> solifugus: alternatively try lsb_release -a in a terminal - that'll give you your current version.
<jimbeam12> well neerl..
<hostnode> I swear when I used to use ls it sorted with uppercase names first.
<jimbeam12> world out the bootloader splash..just need to get the picture to fit the screen on startup
<Witepa> jrib: What am I looking for in boottime.kmap? I found no instances of " gr "
<scunizi> Drew_foo: no.. reboot the machine with the cd in and watch the screen.  You may be present "quickly" with an option to boot from cd by pressing a button.. sometimes that button is one of the "F" keys.. ie. F1, F2 etc.
<deostroll> scunizi: no...i hve html editors. i just want to deploy web apps
<jrib> Witepa: that's the actual layout, read it and see if it's greek or not
<solifugus> MenZa: yep.. that command says it's 9.04, Jaunty
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Try "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3" and pastebin the output ( copy it exactly, you need both the sudo and the -n )
<solifugus> So I am downloading the panda3d package for that version..
<MenZa> !pm | irwan
<ubottu> irwan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<solifugus> and need to get skype, too
<jimbeam12> love the the spherical desktp jrib...fantastic ..so many desktops wow
<scunizi> deostroll: ok.. create a page and put it in /var/www .. then from your machine in a browser go to http://localhost and it should display.. from another machine on the LAN you have to enter the IP address of the machine running apache
<linux> MenZa: do you know a good network manager for ubuntu-server that is TUI based?
<Witepa> jrib: I...think it's greek? It's hard to tell, I'm not sure how to interpret the file
<MenZa> linux: I'm afraid I don't know what TUI is.
<jrib> Witepa: pastebin it
<linux> MenZa: TUI = Terminal User Interface as opposed to GUI = Graphical User Interface
<Witepa> jrib: alright, give me a sec, the ocmputer at hand isn't connected to the internet
<Biovore> cli -- command line interface
<MenZa> linux: Aha. There's ifup, ifdown, and ifconfig - the tools of the trade.
<linux> MenZa: yes, they are good, but is there one manager for them all?
<deostroll> scunizi: wht abt creating a folder where by i can manage different web applications...
<solifugus> MenZa: my eye sight is going, is there a VUI for ubuntu?
<Biovore> linux: ip addr show works aswell (iproute2 tools)
<Mooch_> Jordan_U   http://pastebin.com/m43114a94
<jrib> Witepa: hrmm, can't really stick around.  probably the easiest way is to run console-setup, choose some other layout (like french or something), and see if it changes
<Drew_foo> scunizi, Thanks for your suggestions but no luck with the F key.
<scunizi> Drew_foo: I'm stuck then.. sorry
<Witepa> jrib: alright, it will be up in a sec though
<Drew_foo> scuzini, not your fault, I appreciate you trying to help.
<linux> Biovore: does iproute2 allow you to connect to wireless networks, and allow the same applications as gnome network manager?
<scunizi> deostroll: are you developing "applications" or just pages?
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Try "sudo fsck -n /dev/sda2 /dev/sda3" and pastebin the output ( copy it exactly, you need both the *sudo* and the -n )
<scunizi> Drew_foo: np :)
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Sorry, missed second
<Witepa> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280079/
<deostroll> scunizi actually both :)
<webbb82> what i dont understand is if i use the gui for gdebi i get a Bad file descriptor  but if i install via terminal or use kpackage namager it works
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Ok, your partitions look fine
<Mooch_> Jordan_U nest step?
<milos_> is there a way to turn off option which seek for password every time I turn my laptop from suspend? I know this is a security problem but my laptop never lives house.
<scunizi> deostroll: you can create them anywhere you want.. to view them in a browser they typically have to be copied to /var/www unless you change the defaults for apache.. if you're adding php and other things.. that is beyond my experience.. you might ask in #ubuntu-server
<scunizi> deostroll: or #apache
<Jordan_U> Mooch_: Do you have another machine that can stay connected to IRC while you boot back into the installed system?
<deostroll> scunizi cool! thanx
<linux> is there one CLI manager for all the networking packages, with the same functionality as gnome-network-mgr?
<Jordan_U> milos_: I think it's in System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Mooch> Jordan_U tis me mooch
<milos_> Jordan_U: you mean I need to turn off Screensaver?
<Jordan_U> milos_: No, I think the option to lock the screen when the screensaver starts also applies to resume from suspend
<Ben64> whats the command to show installed ubuntu version
<linux> Ben64: lsb_release -a
<scunizi> uname -a
<Jordan_U> Ben64: lsb_release -a
<Ben64> thx*2
<Mooch> Jordan_U   I am on both now......Mooch_ is the problem computer
<milos_> Jordan_U: that option is already turrned off
<Jordan_U> Mooch: Ok, have you tried the failsafe gnome session yet?
<Mooch> Jordan_U  I have no idea what that is... No
<ingenius> Hi .. Someone can help me with an usb problem ...
<bucky> Ben64, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Foddler> hey bucky
<Foddler> how are you
<bucky> hay hay
<Foddler> just joinin channels
<Foddler> what is an ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Mooch: When you are at the login screen there is a menu at the bottom named "session". From there you can choose to start in the failsafe gnome session which is more likely to work when the normal session does not
<GSF1200S> are rootkits in linux really a problem anymore? Upon further research, it seems it doesnt really affect the 2.6 kernel...
<Foddler> and why should i support it
<linux> is there one CLI manager for all the networking packages, with the same functionality as gnome-network-mgr?
<Prodego> Foddler: use google
<linux> !ubuntu | Foddler
<ubottu> Foddler: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Prodego> or that
<ghindo> What would be the best way to COMPLETELY REMOVE a program and reinstall it.  Firefox isn't rendering some pages right and I want to reinstall it
<bmwracer0> ghindo: apt-get remove firefox --purge
<scunizi> ghindo: you sure it's FF and not something else?
<Chaz> ghindo: Perhaps just delete the profile in your home directory.
<jrib> Witepa: try the french thing.  I do know that you need to run update-initramfs if you switch that kmap for it to take effect (console-setup does this, but checks certain checksums).  If you choose something completely new then 1) you can be pretty sure the change takes effect 2) you can see if your kmap in tty1 actually changes
<Foddler> why don't you just tell me
<scunizi> ghindo: Chaz has the right first approach.. it's actually in /home/<username>/.mozilla
<Foddler> "use google" isn't an ans
<ghindo> scunizi, I'm not sure.  The page I'm trying to access renders correctly on all other computers, so I assume something in Firefox is wrong
<scunizi> ghindo: and are the other computers win machines or other linux machines?
<ghindo> scunizi, Windows and OS X.
<jrib> Witepa: but even if boottime.kmap was to blame, if you properly specify a new layout in xorg.conf, that one will override it
<jamiewan> ghindo: what version FF
<Mooch> Jordam_U  I have bypassed the login screen
<ghindo> jamiewan, 3.5.
<scunizi> ghindo: care to share one of the links and I'll try it here.
<ingenius> I'm trying to read/write on an usb io board .. linux see this device like an HID device .. but when I try to extract some informacion with lsusb -vvv don't give some information ...
<ghindo> jamiewan, I'm running the Karmic alpha but I'm not sure if I should report a bug.
<kevdog> best samba tutorial for winxp sharing?
<Jordan_U> !karmic | ghindo
<ubottu> ghindo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Foddler> FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK YOU GUYS THEN FUCK
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> Witepa: ah, might also be because of new X input hotplugging
<jamiewan> ghindo: could be that then.
<kevdog> He just didnt say that :?
<KB1JWQ> Jordan_U: He's already gone, but thanks for the heads up.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ubuntuman> Hi, does anyone have a link to compatible printers for ubuntu 9.04 I have had no luck. Please and Thank You
<ghindo> scunizi, This is kind of embarassing, but it's the zip subdomain of 4chan, i.e. http://zip.4chan.org/co/imgboard.html
<jrib> Witepa: in that case you need to edit the proper fdi file
<Mooch> Jordan_U I have set auto log in, no login screen
<RHorse> just a snapshot of his brain
<Witepa> jrib: when I run dpkg-reconfigure console-setup, I get a lot of error messages. Keep in mind I am chroot'ing to my root directory to do this, which may cause some things to blame? I have to chroot though cause otherwise my keyboard is stuck in greek. The errors are along the lines of "WARNING: Undefined kernel key code for ###"
<linux> !ubuntu+1 | try the channel #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> try the channel #ubuntu+1: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Witepa: you can't get into recovery mode?
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way of changing the name of a ubuntu system(the name that apps see)
<jamiewan> Ububegin: HP Office jet 65oo perfect
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<Witepa> jrib: I can, but it isn't too useful when it's stuck on a Greek keyboard :)
<Jordan_U> Mooch: What exactly happens when Gnome starts?
<jrib> Witepa: and on a greek keyboard you can't type "layout us" or whatever?
<Mooch> Jordan_U gnome fails, goes into nautilus
<jrib> Witepa: never mind, I just looked
<Witepa> jrib: no, the alphabet is completely different, and very of the characters are the same in unicode.
<jamiewan> ubuntuman: HP office jet 6500 perfect for me with Jaunty try HP web page
<scunizi> ghindo: kind of an unusual page but looks ok here.. bare bones.. no real graphical links perse.. might just be the alpha version.. you could ask in #ubuntu+1 to see if there are issues.
<Witepa> jrib: haha, yeah
<linux> is there one CLI manager for all the networking packages, with the same functionality as gnome-network-mgr?
<ghindo> scunizi, Cool, I will.  Thanks.
<Jordan_U> Mooch: When you say Gnome fails, do you mean that the pannels don't appear? Are there any errors?
<jrib> Witepa: alright, here's my kludge suggestion: add the layout changing command to root's .bashrc using the live cd and get into recovery mode
<ruben23> hi
<ubuntuman> jamiewan, thank you also do you know if canon is compat
<Mooch> Jordan_U yes exactly, no panels and there are multiple cobra errors
<Witepa> jrib: alright, that command is just "layout us"?
<jamiewan> ubuntuman:    http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<alokito> my nokia phone turns off when I try to connect it as modem with kde4 network manager
<jrib> Witepa: let me check (I always use it for dvorak :P)
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<alokito> any solution?
<S33K3R> how can i map 3 HDD's in karmic?
<ubuntuman> jamiewan, thank you very much
<alokito> S33K3R, with the new hard disk manager or gparted?
<Witepa> jrib: Sweet, I actually learned dvorak a little over a year ago... but after going cold turkey on QWERTY for a few weeks while I learned dvorak I realized that I had unlearned QWERTY. I got scared, and went back, afraid that I would never be able to survive in the real word :)
<jamiewan> ubuntuman: canon would have something but if found that HP has better models and more available at my location ie Australia
<S33K3R> map in boot/grub/menu.lst
<sparr> I am going to copy a large number of files to a new hard drive.  They will almost certainly never be modified.  What filesystem will provide the least fragmentation, reasonable other performance, and preferably with *nix permissions?
<sparr> I am filling up the drive
<alokito> S33K3R, oh i don't understand what's mapping :|
<ubuntuman> jamiewan, thanks again from Canada
<alokito> S33K3R, there's no menu.lst in karmic
<jrib> Witepa: sorry, "loadkeys us" is the command
<jamiewan> Go "Rush"
<alokito> u can't edit grub2 files directly
<Witepa> jrib: alright, I'll give it a shot
<mo0nykit> Off-topic: What is the freenode channel for xchat?
<Caligan> Okay... on a de-quieted noacpi install, boot is apparently freezing at 'Loading hardware drivers.'  How do I get it to cough up further useful information?
<MenZa> mo0nykit: Have you tried #xchat
<lstarnes> mo0nykit: #xchat
<alokito> mo0nykit, #xchat
<mo0nykit> thanks thanks
<jrib> we'll see if .bashrc gets executed in recovery mode I guess...
<alokito> mo0nykit, u can also use #ubuntu-offtopic for a xchat related question, its more active than xchat official channel
<jrib> Witepa: if that doesn't work, try /etc/rc.local
<mo0nykit> thanks alokito
<demonspork> every once and a while, mount.ntfs-3g spikes to 50% CPU usage and sits around there until I reboot. How do I find out what is causing this and/or fix it
<Witepa> jrib: alright. This wouldn't be nearly as painful if I wasn't constantly having to reboot into the liveCD...
<ircrob> launching xpdf from firefox only works the first time
<Mooch> Jordan_U here is the error:  GConf Error: adding client to servers list failed, COBRA error: IDL:omg.org/COBRA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<jrib> Witepa: I thought I found something interesting on the forums but then I looked at the author's name
<alokito> S33K3R, by mapping do you mean booting from 3 separate hard drives?
<Witepa> jrib: Hahaha, yeah, the first few times I asked in this channel people were linking me to that thread, it made me chuckle
<Prohibited> If I type "sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf" and then edit the file and attempt to save the changes, it says I don't have permission to do that.
<eric-b> hah, go linux http://lolwat.net/?w=9c2f92fb8b3d28232fec517d9de4fd9d
<Prohibited> :|
<Witepa> jrib: Dang, /root/.bashrc didn't work, I'll try /etc/rc.local
<jrib> Witepa: bbiab
<S33K3R> alokito: yes
<demonspork> Prohibited, the file might be set to Read only for the owner, which means you can't write to it until you change the permissions (which you have permission to do as root)
<RHorse> Prohibited have you tried to do it as root user?
<alokito> S33K3R, just run update-grub and it will detect all your OS installations in all drives :)
<Prohibited> Root = sudo, right?
<Witepa> jrib: alright
<demonspork> root != sudo
<RHorse> Prohibited su
<Prohibited> yeah, I used sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<Prohibited> so I used root.
<S33K3R> alokito: thanks
<alokito> Prohibited, is sudo working with other apps i.e. synaptic?
<ShapeShifter499> well I installed moon os as a addon and it make my ubuntu tweak think it wasn't a ubuntu system, I just need to change the distro name back to the ubuntu 9.04 jaunty so I may use ubuntu tweek again, how do i do that
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<newser> can anyone help me? How can I fix this error -> http://pastebin.com/dfd1bfe1
<stepnjump> GPARTED/MOUNT QUESTION:
<stepnjump> Guys, I have a question. I'm new to ubuntu. I always had a hard time finding the way on how to mount a USB port, or an external hard drive. It would be great if someone could answer me because I've looked about everywhere.
<stepnjump> Earlier today, I went to gparted and dismounted my 4GB Sandisk Cruzer micro USB key. Unfortunately, when I try to mount it in gparted, there is NO options to do this from there. So I tried the following command:
<stepnjump> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1
<FloodBot3> stepnjump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stepnjump> echo: mount: mount point /mnt/sdb1 does not exist
<RHorse> Prohibited why not su - and try that?
<demonspork> Prohibited, you can do "sudo nautilus --no-desktop" and then find /etc/resolv.conf, right click and check the permissions, see if the owner (root) is set to read only
<Jordan_U> Mooch: try running "sudo mv /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom-bak"
<coffeej> I need help getting gspca to compile properly.
<Jordan_U> Mooch: If you need to you can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+F1
<Eric_XTC> Hello?
<Jordan_U> Mooch: That should disable auto login
<alokito> !hi | Eric_XTC
<ubottu> Eric_XTC: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Eric_XTC> Anyone here?
<S33K3R> yes oga
<newser> is there any help channel for wine???
<paco_the_taco> can anyone help me with gos linux?
<bastidrazor> newser: #winehq
<alokito> !wine | newser
<ubottu> newser: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Eric_XTC> Hey i have a question about tar,gz files
<bobertdos> #winehq, newser
<S33K3R> ask ur q eric
<alokito> !ask | Eric_XTC
<ubottu> Eric_XTC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prohibited> Owner (Root) is set to Read and write
<Eric_XTC> how do you install them?
<AgentArmstrong> hello
<Prohibited> Group (Root) is set to Read-only
<RHorse> newser #winehq
<lstarnes> Eric_XTC: extract them then look for a readme or install file in it
<bastidrazor> stepnjump: you need to make the directory.  in terminal type: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb1  .then try your mount again
<Eric_XTC> what is sudo?
<ctmjr> !tar | Eric_XTC
<ubottu> Eric_XTC: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bobertdos> !sudo | Eric_XTC
<ubottu> Eric_XTC: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<alokito> !sudo | Eric_XTC
<Eric_XTC> so giv me an example of how to instal them
<stepnjump> bastidrazor, I tried that but it didn't work. I will try again
<bastidrazor> stepnjump: but using /media/sdb1 would be a better idea since it would show on your Desktop.
 * AgentArmstrong kicks ubottu
<eric-b> try using another editor in sudo too, maybe gedit is trying to do something weird like copy resolv.conf to a temp file, edit the temp file, then write the temp file back while somehow dropping privilages
<jrib> Witepa: any luck?
<stepnjump> ok I will try that bastidrazor, I will let you know
<bobertdos> Eric_XTC: Really, tar.gz files are archives, like zip files, so you extract them. If they contain source code, you must compile that source code.
<bobertdos> !compile | Eric_XTC
<ubottu> Eric_XTC: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Prohibited> demonspork: Owner (root) is read and write but Group (Root) is Read-only
<keith> can anyone help me get Jahshaka working?
<stepnjump> Here is my question in clean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280089/
<ircrob> does anyone have problems launching apps from firefox ?
<jrib> ircrob: no, no one does
<^Cheeky> can anyone please tell me how to start a torrent in transmission in ubuntu server >/...
<RHorse> Prohibited type su - and use vi to edit it.
<stepnjump> bastidrazor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280089/
<stepnjump> ooops sorry
<alokito> stepnjump, install the package ntfs-config
<jrib> RHorse: that wouldn't work on a default ubuntu...
<Prohibited> su vi /etc/resolv.conf
<stepnjump> bastidrazor: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sdb1': File exists
<Witepa> jrib: Still editing /etc/rc.local, booting with the LiveCD takes a while. I did get an interesting reply to my forum thread though... telling me to login using unicode with ctrl-shift-u
<jrib> Witepa: can you press u?
<alokito> then press alt+f2, type gksudo ntfs-config and hit enter
<Mooch> Jordan_U done
<RHorse> Prohibited type su - to enter a root shell and then type nano /etc/resolv.whatever
<Prohibited> scott@scott-laptop:~$ su vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Prohibited> Unknown id: vi
<alokito> check enable write support for external hard drives
<RHorse> Prohibited that's 'su -'
<bastidrazor> stepnjump: paste the output of ls -al /media
<Witepa> jrib: I shouldn't be able to in Greek actually... the u key on US keyboards maps to θ and the character that looks like u is υ, but different obviously.
<jrib> RHorse: please stop suggesting that, it won't work.
<Jordan_U> stepnjump: Looks like you ran "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1" when you meant "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1"
<newser> hello, is there any application to communicate with a TI89 calculator with ubuntu?
<jrib> Prohibited: what does this say: lsattr /etc/resolv.conf
<Eric_XTC> i typed in "sudo apt_0.7.24.tar.gz" and it said to use first pass what did i do wrong?
<Jordan_U> stepnjump: /media vs /mnt
<coffeej> Despite entering the root password, I'm being denied acces when trying to set up gspca
<Prohibited> ----i-------------- /etc/resolv.conf
<alokito> Eric_XTC, u can't just sudo an archive :|
<jrib> Eric_XTC: that command doesn't make sense.   What are you trying to do?
<alokito> Eric_XTC, just double click the archive to open it
<Eric_XTC> instal this apt_0.7.24.tar.gz
<jrib> Prohibited: that's why.  You don't know anything about that?
<lstarnes> Eric_XTC: why are you installing a new apt?
<Prohibited> no
<stepnjump> alokito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280091/
<stepnjump> didn't work
<alokito> Eric_XTC, what software are u trying to install?
<Eric_XTC> cuz
<jrib> Prohibited: you never ran a chattr command?
<Prohibited> nope
<jrib> Prohibited: someone did (remove it)
<Prohibited> how?
<jrib> Prohibited: chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<ShapeShifter499> is there a file in ubuntu that holds the name of the distro?
<lstarnes> Eric_XTC: it is generally not a good idea to install things that are part of the core system through systems other than the package manager
<Witepa> jrib: I don't have a /etc/rc.local
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: lsb_release -a
<Mooch> Jordan_U reboot?
<Witepa> jrib: Wait, nvm, I'm an idiot
<alokito> stepnjump, run sudo apt-get -f install then try to install ntfs-config again
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: there is also /etc/lsb-release
<Jordan_U> Mooch: That or run "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<ShapeShifter499> lstarnes: thanks!
<adonai2009> hello, iam on ubunto 9 with dual boot vista/ubuntu , when i try hibernate ubntu, it say me it dont have swap big enought . can i increase swap size using gparted ?or exists another way »?
<jrib> Witepa: if this doesn't work, you could try renaming the greek keymap and copying the us one over it...
<Eric_XTC> so i extracted this what do i do now? (cinelerra-4.1-ubu_9.04)
<alokito> adonai2009, if you have free space then u can resize the swap partition with gparted
<lstarnes> Eric_XTC: cd to it
<stepnjump> alokito: same problem but keep in mind that I went and changed something in the kusers earlier as my virtualbox guest's USB was not recognized
<stepnjump> alokito: Must have changed something crucial
<alokito> if there is no free space then resize the previous or next partition to the swap and use the free space on swap
<bobertdos> adonai2009: and you'll probably need to do so in a live session
<alokito> stepnjump, reboot pc then try again
<adonai2009> i tryed but it dont move . humm i tryed first to free some ubuntu disk part sapce an the increase swap but it dont move . why ?
<Mooch> Jordan_U rebooting
<stepnjump> ok, I will be right back guys....
<stepnjump> thanks
<alokito> stepnjump, if apt is not working then ur system is half dead
<aresnick> I'm trying to share a folder through "Shared Folders" on Ubuntu with a Mac, and for some reason when I grant access to a user (clicking their username under the "Users" tab) as soon as I close Shared Folders and open it back up again, it is unchecked (and the share won't connect on the Mac).  Any ideas as to what I'm screwing up?
<stepnjump> Thanks alokito and bastidrazor
<Prohibited> hm
<stepnjump> oops
<stepnjump> alokito
<stepnjump> alokito: I know that unfortunately I was loosing a lot of data in NTFS due to bad sectors
<ShapeShifter499> lstarnes: w8 I can't find /etc/lsb-release
<coffeej> is it possible to completely dump firefox in ubuntu if replaces with another gecko browser?
<alokito> stepnjump, do u have an ide hard drive?
<jrib> ShapeShifter499: are you using ubuntu?
<Witepa> jrib: Yeah, I'm rebooting right now, let's see...
<karex> adonai2009: have you resize another partition in order to create unallocated one?
<Prohibited> Time to reset my net (and probably kill my internet).
<alokito> satas don't usually get bad sector
<jrib> coffeej: sure, why not?
<stepnjump> alokito: Well, a SATA yes
<linux> is there one CLI manager for all the networking packages, with the same functionality as gnome-network-mgr?
<Mooch> Jordan_U no change,
<ShapeShifter499> lstarnes: nvm
<stepnjump> IDE I believe
<ShapeShifter499> lstarnes: found it
<alokito> strange :/
<stepnjump> alokito: Not SCSI. It's just a laptop
<Jordan_U> Mooch: Still auto logged in?
<alokito> ok
<Mooch> jordan_U yes
<ShapeShifter499> lstarnes: thanks for help!
<Mooch> Jordan_U and same errors
<jrib> linux: what do you want it to manage?  "networking packages" or connections?
<coffeej> jrib: just wondering what ubuntu depends on in ff...  i use seamonkey and need to clear some room on an old box
<linux> jrib: connections
<jrib> coffeej: oh, that I don't know.  There are probably a few packages that depend on firefox for some not so good reason
<linux> jrib: but if it can handle the packages too, such as dig, that would be a plus
<jrib> linux: wicd has a curses client
<stepnjump> alokito: Yesterday, a msg popped up to let me know that a file that was not deleted got lost... I guess my HDD is slowly still degradating
<webbb82> is there a alternative to gdebi  whenever i install a app with gdebi i get a bad file descriptor
<Witepa> jrib: No luck with the rc.login
<jrib> Witepa: did you try recovery mode or normal?  You mean rc.local?
<linux> jrib: ok, wicd can be totally CLI?
<alokito> stepnjump, have you chkdsk-d your hard disk? data loss is not always because of bad sector
<jrib> linux: yes
<linux> jrib: thanks
<stepnjump> alokito: sudo: apt: command not found
<stepnjump> ooooops!@!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Witepa> jrib: yeah, I mean rc.local, sorry. It was the recovery mode (root login).
<bobertdos> webbb82: Do you HAVE to do it graphically or could you stand using the terminal?
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<jrib> Witepa: yeah, try the normal boot
<jrib> Witepa: and go to tty1
<webbb82> terminal is fine
<stepnjump> No I haven't done a chkdsk
<alokito> stepnjump, you can chkdsk ntfs in windows don't know how to do it in linux
<Witepa> jrib: alright
<bobertdos> webbb82: Then you'd probably be better off using the dpkg command.
<Jordan_U> Witepa: you might be able to login with an on screen keyboard ( not as a solution but to help debugging )
<alokito> fsck might work if you have ntfs tools
<webbb82> what command is that
<stepnjump> No more windows in here!
<stepnjump> ooops
<webbb82> sudo dpkg install --appname
<bobertdos> webbb82 open a terminal and type: man dpkg to read more about it
<stepnjump> alokito: I guess I could run DOS
<alokito> webbb82, its dpkg -i
<Jordan_U> webbb82: Gdebi is not the problem and karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only
<seidos> how do I install the lxde desktop environment?
<stepnjump> oh no.. it's in EXT3
<webbb82> i know i keep asking in there
<alokito> stepnjump, i dont know if dos can detect ntfs
<stepnjump> I guess it won't work
<Witepa> jrib: I can't even login to tty1 :(
<Witepa> Jordan_U: How would I enable an on screen keyboard? It would be pretty useful...
<webbb82> Jordan_U, how do u know its not the problem
<alokito> stepnjump, then u can run fsck
<jrib> Witepa: that's pretty weird... it shouldn't happen...
<stepnjump> alokito: when I issue the bash cmd: sudo apt, should it find something?
<stepnjump> ok thanks. I will try it right now
<alokito> stepnjump, nope
<Jordan_U> webbb82: Because gdebi uses dpkg ( and so does any other way you would install a .deb )
<alokito> apt is not a command, apt-get is
<Witepa> jrib: Yeah, I'm a bit weirded out too... characters that do map out the same as US (like K) still work fine, but everything that isn't ascii just outputs as diamonds.
<Blackbird> Okay, the people over at #mac are completely useless, so may I ask a mac-related question here? After wiping my Ubuntu install, weird stuff's been happening to my hard drive.
<alokito> Blackbird, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<stepnjump> alokito cuz I did do some apt-get installs b4 and it worked fine
<Blackbird> alokito: Oh, good point.
<jrib> Witepa: I'm going to bed now, but setting the layout in an fdi file or just replacing the greek keymap with the us are my last suggestions before I leave.  Good luck
<Prohibited> #join windows
<Witepa> jrib: Okay, thank you for all your help!
<stepnjump> alokito: thanks for the suggestions. I will try running fsck right now
<alokito> stepnjump, search synaptic for local or obsolete package and remove the ones that u might think is making trouble
<stepnjump> hpfly wl see you hr ltr
<bobertdos> Prohibited: It would be /join #Windows
<alokito> stepnjump, don't run fsck on a mounted partition, it might crash!
<Prohibited> woops lol
<stepnjump> oh yes? mmmm
<Prohibited> wanted to see how few people there are in there.
<stepnjump> ok
<tj83|> what is the current package for calibrating joysticks/gamepads?
<alokito> Prohibited, its /join #windows
<stepnjump> well, then I'm pretty much f*
<stepnjump> I wld hv to reinstall Windoze
<stepnjump> to run chkdsk
<stepnjump> b4 reinstalling linux
<Jappy> lol
<tj83|> what is the current package for calibrating joysticks/gamepads? anyone?
<alokito> stepnjump, no I guess you can run fsck from xp recovery mode
<tj83|> what is the current package for calibrating joysticks/gamepads? anyone? what happened to jscalibrator?
<alokito> no need to install it
<alokito> sorry, I mean chkdsk
<alokito> not fsck :P
<Jappy> lol
<Jordan_U> Witepa: It's probably a setting /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom but I don't know what
<Jappy> why would you need Chkdsk
<stepnjump> alokito: but fsck, isn't that a ubuntu command only?
<alokito> Jappy, to check ntfs partitions for bad sectors
<alokito> stepnjump, yah I meant to say chkdsk
<Witepa> Jordan_U: Do you know if there is a way to turn a keyboard layout selector on in gdm? I hear that it is available in karmic...
<stepnjump> alokito: kk
<Jappy> yeah, but its not necessary
<Jordan_U> Witepa: You can change it on the LiveCD in System > Administration > Login Window and see what change it makes to the config file there
<stepnjump> yeah but I'm not in NTFS nor FAT
<alokito> stepnjump, you said your ntfs partitions are making trouble?
<Jappy> then what are you on o.o
<stepnjump> alokito, I'll give it a try
<Jordan_U> Witepa: You checked the session menu?
<seidos> how does one log out of gnome without the power button in the upper left?
<alokito> if all your partitions are ext3 then fsck will work
<qdb> hello
<Witepa> Jordan_U: Yeah, I can change the language there but not the keyboard layout.
<Nitrodist> !ask | qdb
<ubottu> qdb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alokito> run fsck from ubuntu recovery mode
<thiebaude> seidos, add the power button to the panel
<stepnjump> alokito: Before! Since then, I reformated the whole hardrive in EXT3 (no dual boot) cuz Linux couldn't partition the hard drive
<alokito> Nitrodist, it should be !hi :P
<Nitrodist> alokito, I'm learning, dammit! :P also, where's the website with all the commands
<alokito> stepnjump, then you don't need windows at all!
<Jappy> how arent you on ntsf or fat?
<newser> I have an rs232 to uart converter to use it as a serial adapter, but I need to connect a ti calculator using tilp. How can I know if the adaptor is the problem?
<alokito> Nitrodist, /msg ubottu
<qdb> i create new users for php scripts, how to make they do not show up in right-upward corner menu?
<stepnjump> alokito: Nope except for quicken and maximizer. That's why I installed virtualbox
<magikid> seidos: In Jaunty, you can ctrl+alt+del for the prompt to shutdown/logout
<Nitrodist> alokito, /msg ubotto... what
<qdb> i create with gui
<tj83|> what is the current package for calibrating joysticks/gamepads? anyone? what happened to jscalibrator?
<Nitrodist> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<qdb> haev created
<ctmjr> !dontzap | seidos
<ubottu> seidos: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<alokito> stepnjump, virtualbox windows is not counted as a physical os
<alokito> its just an app running in ubuntu
<stepnjump> alokito: I know
<alokito> nothing else
<stepnjump> yep
<Nitrodist> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jackhammer> hello i need help please
<stepnjump> alokito: but what causes my errors when trying to mount then or doing a apt-get
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Can you ssh in from another computer?
<thiebaude> jackhammer, what is your question?
<alokito> Nitrodist, /msg ubottu a command to see it, don't use bot commands in the channel directly
<jackhammer> my flat screen is giving the error for can't display video mode how do i fix this
<alokito> if not necessary
<Nitrodist> alokito, there's a website with all of ubottu's subjects
<jackhammer> message me if you can help me
<alokito> Nitrodist, maybe, i don't know... but u can check any command u want with a pm to ubottu :)
<Witepa> Jordan_U: It would be a bit easier to do if I knew its IP address... I'm on a pretty large network and I don't have access to the DHCP tables. Unless.... how proficient are you with nmap?
<ShapeShifter499> how come editing /etc/lsb-release doesn't effect ubuntu tweek?
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: try having a look at your monitor's manual. Look for its specs, like refresh rate, native resolution, max resolution, supported resolution, etc
<webbb82> ok i think i figured it out  if i just double click on the .deb file i will get the error but if i right click then click on install with gdebi package installer it works fine , i think i have two gdebi apps
<jackhammer> its not actually mine but a friends
<alokito> ShapeShifter499, is ubuntu tweak in the repo!?
<ctmjr> !msgthebot > Nitrodist
<ubottu> Nitrodist, please see my private message
<jackhammer> they don't have the manual
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: okay are you at the machine in question right now?
<alokito> ctmjr, thank you, I forgot that command
<Gills> Hello. I did something stupid, but which should be easily fixable.
<jackhammer> yes well i am on an older monitor
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: Google is your friend :)
<ShapeShifter499> alokito: uh, I know what ya gonna say when I say no, so is there somewhere I can go for helo?
<jackhammer> yeah i went on there and couldn't find anything to help fully
<ShapeShifter499> alokito: help
<ctmjr> alokito: your welcome hope it helps him/her
<jackhammer> i got commands to do and none of them seem to work
<stepnjump> alokito: as per hdsentinel.hu software, I had a lot of bad sectors in NTFS(probably due to virus) and my HDD was down to 59% as of it's health status!
<Gills> I edited xorg.conf, I rebooted and now I am stuck with command-line interface only. I only added two lines to xorg.conf, so I need help using vim to remove those lines.
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: like setting xorg.conf, etc?
<jackhammer> yep
<alokito> ShapeShifter499, i haven't used ubuntu-tweak so can't help
<alokito> what's its purpose?
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Most DHCP servers will try to give the same ip address when a machine with the same mac address connects multiple times, check what the ip address is in a liveCD
<Gills> Unless someone knows a command-line text editor that's more user-friendly than vim.
<Darkedge> Question: How can I convert a .png file to a .svg icon file?
<magikid> Gills: nano
<thiebaude> Gills, gedit
<ctmjr> Gills: try nano
<Witepa> Jordan_U: I would, but my wireless card doesn't work with the LiveCD. Why does Murphy's law have to be so true?
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: oh.. i ran into a similar problem. I just wanted to give you a lead on refresh rate, resolution, etc.. I'm sorry I couldn't help any further. I myself couldn't get the boot splash to display
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Broadcom card?
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: how about going into recovery mode? then run xfix
<alokito> Whats the default command line editor in ubuntu?
<alokito> vim isn't installed by default
<Witepa> Jordan_U: yup
<jackhammer> yeah i did the usplash and it came up an error that the file couldn't be open
<magikid> alokito: I think it's nano
<jackhammer> is recovery mode like safe mode?
<Jordan_U> alokito: nano ( and vim is installed it's just vim-tiny and only available as "vi" )
<ShapeShifter499> alokito: look here for info about ubuntu tweak--------> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Jordan_U> Witepa: You can copy the firmware from your install to use on the LiveCD
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: yup it is.. when you boot up, press ESC to go into the GRUB kernel selection menu, then choose something that says "recovery mode"
<alokito> magikid, yup, its installed
<Witepa> Jordan_U: Alright, how exactly do I do that?
<jackhammer> i would need the lastest version right and what do i do when i get into that
<newser> how can
<Jordan_U> Witepa: You just need to copy /lib/firmware/b43 ( and maybe b43-legacy as well depending on the card ) then run "sudo rmmod b43 && sudo modprobe b43"
<alokito> jackhammer, whats your ubuntu version?
<jackhammer> 9.04
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: yup try the latest kernel version (recovery mode).. wait until it boots up fully. It will give you a menu on what you want to do next. Look for xfix and press Enter
<newser> how can I know which port is assigned to a usb adapter? I am using a usb to rs232 and i need to know which port is it
<alokito> you can go to recovery mode and run xfix, or have you tried that already?
<Gills> Thank you magikid and ctmjr! Nano was great! Rebooting now.
<jackhammer> nope didn't know about that til moony told me about it.  will do now and will stop by and tell you if it worked or not
<magikid> Gills: It's all I use on the cli unless I have my mug with vi shortcuts
<Jordan_U> Witepa: I can give more specific instructions if you need them ( not sure how comfortable you are with the terminal )
<jackhammer> i am comfortable with the terminal for the most part brb
<alokito> jackhammer, it resets all xserver settings to default so it should fix your problem
<Witepa> Jordan_U: I think your instructions will suffice, I just copy them to /lib/firmware/b43 on the LiveCD, right?
<eut> hello
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: sure good luck
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Yes
<eut> is there a way to install windows from within ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mo0nykit> !vm | eut
<ubottu> eut: please see above
<eut> i dont want to run it from within ubuntu, i just want to install it from within
<alokito> eut, like wubi? :P
<thiebaude> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<eut> no
<alokito> thiebaude, wubi is to install ubuntu from windows not windows from ubuntu :D
<mo0nykit> eut: that was the easy way. A more difficult way would be using KVM (kernel-based virtual machine)
<newser> how can I know which port is assigned to a usb adapter? I am using a usb to rs232 and i need to know which port is it
<thiebaude> alokito, i know
<eut> i want to install windows from within ubuntu
<thiebaude> eut, you wont be able to
<mo0nykit> eut: just like an ordinary package? None that I know..
<alokito> microsoft should make something like wubi, we can get rid of ntfs completely if they do that
<newser> which port is this?: Bus 003 Device 008: ID 6547:0232 Arkmicro Technologies Inc. ARK3116 Serial
<ShapeShifter499> afk
<Witepa> Jordan_U: Beautiful, I have internet on my LiveCD now.
<magikid> newser: It's a usb port
<eut> ok so here is the situation: i have ubuntu installed on my box. i want to dual boot ubuntu/windows. i dont want to have to burn my windows iso to a dvd in order to install it. know of a way to do that?
<Witepa> Jordan_U: got my IP address, now let's hope it stays the same
<alokito> eut, u cant install windows from ubuntu!
<Blackbird> eut: Not really, unless you do a bootable image on a USB *thing*, or do it from ubuntu
<jamiewan> eut: not possible
<eut> wow, thats so incredibly lame
<newser> magikid, ok, yeah, it is supposed to be a usb to rs232 adapter. Which port is this? I need to specify the port to another program. How can I tell the port?
<Blackbird> Windows is lame.
<eut> so i have to burn it?
<Blackbird> I know.
<Blackbird> Yeah.
<alokito> Blackbird, how to make a bootable windows usb from ubuntu?
<magikid> newser: you mean like an internet port or a serial port?
<Blackbird> alokito: I'm talking theoretically here
<Blackbird> I really have never tried it, I just know it would be possible
<newser> magikid, serial port
<eut> theoretically couldnt you do some type of net boot of the windows iso?
<ctmjr> eut: do you have a windows install disk?
<alokito> ok..
<eut> ctmjr, i have a windows install iso, i dont want to burn it to a dvd
<Blackbird> A windows install iso of what?
<alokito> ctmjr, he has an iso image
<Blackbird> Vista? XP? Supersecret project #9?
<eut> xp
<boris_inhuman> hello all
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Have you tried changeing /etc/gdm/locale.conf ?
<alokito> !hi | boris_inhuman
<ubottu> boris_inhuman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Blackbird> ...you don't even need to burn to a dvd, but that certainly has to be burned
<magikid> newser: you should be able to check dmesg and find the port
<alokito> eut, u can use a cd
<ctmjr> alokito: oh i see
<Witepa> Jordan_U: I just get timeouts when I ping the IP, is the internet not configured before gdm?
<Witepa> Jordan_U: I may have, I'll check it the next time I'm in the LiveCD
<alokito> eut, I prefer rewritable cds to burn os images so that the disc won't be a waste after installing
<magikid> newser: just run 'dmesg|grep tty' and it should tell you
<webbb82> one last thing ,for some reason for the past few days whenever i launch a app/window its automaticly opened maximised so i have to resize everything i open
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Unless you set it as a system setting, or it's wired, yes :(
<boris_inhuman> i need help with ubuntu 9.04, cant find my drivers at startup, my desktop effects on gnome cant be enabled... what i we doo?
<eut> alokito, hmm
<eut> maybe i can find a rw
<mo0nykit> webbb82: try closing the window unmaximized
<boris_inhuman> ok
<mo0nykit> webbb82: probably the next time you open it, it could still be the same size
<alokito> eut, u can find it in any cd shop
<Witepa> Jordan_U: Oh, it's not connected... wpa_supplicant or whatever it is starts after I login...
<webbb82> mo8nykit  i have to because if i dont minamise it i cant see the close button
<Witepa> Jordan_U: If I had a hard connection then sshd should work
<Prohibited> !C#
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about C#
<jackhammer> you guys are awesome bc now its working
<alokito> jackhammer, congrats :D
<magikid> !fglrx|boris_inhuman
<ubottu> boris_inhuman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jackhammer> thanks for the help everybody
<newser> magikid, I got  [ 3748.650885] usb 3-1: ark3116 converter now attached to ttyUSB0, so then the port is ttyUSB0???
<magikid> newser: should be
<jackhammer> i am just learning ubuntu so i am still a little rusty
<seidos> magikid: i did system, log out
<boris_inhuman> thanks ubottu
<mo0nykit> jackhammer: you're always welcome :)
<seidos> I installed lxde, not sure how I did it.  It did seem more responsive, in a way, than gnome, but wireless didn't work for some reason
<magikid> seidos: that works too
<seidos> i think i was thinking out loud
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Don't even have an ethernet cable?
<Witepa> Jordan_U: I do, but my router is not in a very convenient position :(. I think I can do everything I need to by chroot'ing though...
<nephlim> okay. added a font to /usr/share/fonts. system and gedit sees it, uses it. ooffice 3.0 sees it, but the font looks like sans or something ordinary
<nephlim> jaunty
<nephlim> any ideas?
<jackhammer> later everyone
<jackhammer> got to get some gaming time on cod4 before going to bed
<alokito> !bye | jackhammer
<ubottu> jackhammer: Au revoir!
<magikid> jackhammer: checkout quakelive
<jackhammer> hasta la manana
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Have you tried another keyboard?
<qdb> i create new users for php scripts, how to make they do not show up in right-upward corner menu?
<boris_inhuman> again, my hardware drivers list on ubuntu 9.04 is empty... cant find my drivers
<zetheroo> I have internet on a Windows XP Pro machine and have set up an ad-hoc wireless network on that machine sharing the Internet connection ... My Nokia phone can connect to the network and browse the Internet, but my Ubuntu laptop will not connect to the network even though it sees it - Please help
<Witepa> Jordan_U: It's a laptop and I don't have any external keyboards at home, though I may bring it to work soon where I do have some laying around. What did you want me to try with /etc/gdm/locale.conf?
<boris_inhuman> again, my hardware drivers list on ubuntu 9.04 is empty... cant find my drivers
<alokito> boris_inhuman, whats your graphics card model?
<alokito> are u trying to install a graphics driver?
<boris_inhuman> ati radeon a9550gti
<boris_inhuman> no,
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<boris_inhuman> i must install from cd?
<alokito> boris_inhuman, 9550 driver isn't in the ripo
<alokito> repo*
<SnakDoc> which video card has best support for 64 bit verision looking at building pc
<thiebaude> SnakDoc, nvidia
<boris_inhuman> i have ati 9500. i thing that video card are supported for 9.04
<boris_inhuman> *think
<Jordan_U> Witepa: You have to love some of the comments in the gdm scripts "# FIXME: is this all right?  Is this completely on crack?"
<frankqc> lol
<Witepa> Jordan_U: bahahahaha
<thiebaude> SnakDoc, you going with AMD?
<zetheroo> I have internet on a Windows XP Pro machine and have set up an ad-hoc wireless network on that machine sharing the Internet connection ... My Nokia phone can connect to the network and browse the Internet, but my Ubuntu laptop will not connect to the network even though it sees it - Please help
<Omen20> could someone explain to me how u know which are ur drives in /dev ?
<SnakDoc> thiebaude was looking at there new quad core :)
<thiebaude> awesome
<Jordan_U> Omen20: "blkid" will give you information about your partitions
<Omen20> Jordan_U, thx
<Jordan_U> Omen20: They are almost always /dev/sd<letter><number>
<ZykoticK9> Omen20, /dev/hdX would be IDE drives /dev/sdX would be SATA/SCSI drives.  sda1 would be SATA drive 1, partition 1
<Jordan_U> Omen20: np
<SnakDoc> thiebaude know anything about the video cards
<thiebaude> SnakDoc, not too much, somebody else built my pc
<SnakDoc> thiebaude i heard nvidia has best support on 64 bit systems
<thiebaude> SnakDoc, nvidia is very good
<boris_inhuman> yes
<alokito> SnakDoc, nvidia drivers run smoothly in linux
<alokito> intel and ati have bugs
<thiebaude> alokito, yep, and perfect for compiz
<SnakDoc> alokitook thanks
<boris_inhuman> nvidia driver run *very* smothly and ubuntu
<thiebaude> alokito, i use to have intel
<alokito> thiebaude, well I can't watch video with compositing enabled, I have geforce 7300
<seanbrant> when i run "xvfb-run --auto-servernum --server-args=-screen 0, 1024x768x24" i get Xvfb failed to start
<sxx> good morning
<alokito> video get distorted with compiz enabled
<ctmjr> boris_inhuman: here is some reading about your card and ati http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/AMD-Provides-Legacy-Driver-for-Old-ATI-Cards
<SnakDoc> it support sli now ?
<Witepa> Jordan_U: It looks like http://library.gnome.org/admin/gdm/2.27/gdm.html#greeterpanel is what I need to figure out
<alokito> compiz or kwin
<seanbrant> any idea why?
<jamiewan> boris_inhuman: yes i got geforce 9800gt awesome
<Omen20> that totally answered my question. I was wanting to see what kind of read speed difference id get from a SATAII SSD drive compared to the old 5400RPM PATA im running now. Didnt have a clue where to direct "sudo hdparm -tT" though. THX
<thiebaude> alokito, i have GeForce 8400 gs
<alokito> jamiewan, thiebaude , is your video quality smooth with compositing enabled?
<thiebaude> alokito, have no problems watching hulu and still have wobbly windows,lol
<boris_inhuman> i agree with u, i must buy a better video card ;)
<jamiewan> alokito: no problems whats ever
<thiebaude> alokito, yes very
<alokito> ok the my gfx has got old
<sxx> i have a question please a friend gave me ubuntu ultimate edition but it`s very slow intel q6600 3.4  6gig ram  nvidia 260gtx  75gig raptor im new to linux  but its very slow doing anything????
<thiebaude> alokito, i just install 9.10 and they have the 185 drivers
<boris_inhuman> jamiewan, i agree
<Jordan_U> Witepa: Have you tried the menus in GDM?
<alokito> sxx, ubuntu ultimate edition is just a remake of original ubuntu and its not official, so I don't think you'll find any help here
<Jordan_U> Witepa: They are there by default, at the bottom of the screen
<JeoTheLeo> hello, I have a problem
<ctmjr> sxx: did you install the drivers for the nvidia card?
<Witepa> Jordan_U: It would be embarrassing if I hadn't... there is a language changer but not a keyboard layout changer.
<sxx> so its a pirated version sorry i didnt know
<JeoTheLeo> nice, we're talking about nvidia already
<korin43> sxx, I'm not sure what "Ultimate edition" is, but you can install drivers by going to System -> Administrator -> Hardware Drivers
<alokito> sxx no not pirated
<boris_inhuman> JeoTheLeo, say
<korin43> sxx, Ubuntu is free so you can't pirate it
<alokito> u can remake ubuntu as u like
<^Cheeky> ok, this is wronh right, if you have a ubuntu server running, and then you install transmission command line only, and you sshd into your box and you try to add a torrent but you get unauthorised user error, and also when i stopped the deamon (stopping the stop script in /etc) and i visit my server via fire fox and i still can open the application .. :S
<Jordan_U> sxx: It's not pirated but it's frankly pretty horrible ( broken )
<thiebaude> sxx, and then it just searches for the right driver
<sxx> whew i was worried then
<alokito> korin43, correction, its open source so u can't pirate it
<alokito> free soft can be hacked and pirated
<sxx> so what do i need instead of this version i dont like it
<JeoTheLeo> it happened twice till now, I'm working on ubuntu and suddenly the screen freezes...the pointer doesn't move and the keyboard's Capslock and scroll lock LEDs keep flashing while nothing happens whatever I press on it...also the shutdown button doesn't do anything
<alokito> sxx try linux mint
<korin43> sxx, go to ubuntu.com and get the newest version
<korin43> it's free, you'll just need a CD to burn it to
<sxx> and they are free ???????
<alokito> its based on ubuntu too and has all restricted drivers and codecs installed
<Jordan_U> sxx: You can even order a CD and they will send it to you for free ( even shipping )
<alokito> sxx linux mint has good support and it looks nice
<JeoTheLeo> I recently installed my new nvidia card...I don't assume there's a problem with it
<Jordan_U> sxx: Though it takes a few weeks
<thiebaude> !shipit | sxx
<ubottu> sxx: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<sxx> windows mint or ubuntu what one should i get please i have 50mb broadband
<boris_inhuman> JeoTheLeo, something wrong with your video card, try to reinstall driver
<korin43> JeoTheLeo: what kind of processor do you have?
<boris_inhuman> it's same problem with me
<JeoTheLeo> boris_inhuman, reinstalled twice..
<JeoTheLeo> korin43, intel
<boris_inhuman> h,mmmmm
<alokito> sxx, you should use default ubuntu, but if you want all codecs pre-installed then use linux mint
<Ximbinha> I am trying to compile putty. But I can't.
<korin43> hm I was just wondering because I had a similar problem, but it was specific to the AMD Phenom
<alokito> mint is same as ubuntu so u can use it the same way
<JeoTheLeo> perhaps the resolution is too high?
<boris_inhuman> JeoTheLeo, with previous version of ubuntu i dont havent any problem, with this 9.04 version.. i have a lot of problems...
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<zetheroo> I have internet on a Windows XP Pro machine and have set up an ad-hoc wireless network on that machine sharing the Internet connection ... My Nokia phone can connect to the network and browse the Internet, but my Ubuntu laptop will not connect to the network even though it sees it - Please help
<alokito> !hi | ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Ximbinha> This error is shown: http://pastebin.com/m54bfd20a
<felipesilva> ximbinha?
<JeoTheLeo> zetheroo, I'm thinking samba, but I may be wrong
<Ximbinha> Yes. I am Ximbinha
<alokito> zetheroo, i also use a nokia phone as a modem and it works fine
<alokito> what's your ubuntu version, zetheroo ?
<Ximbinha> there is a install-sh there
<korin43> hey so I have a technical writing class that I have to write a manual for (not particularly long, 6+ pages). Does anyone have an idea of something that we need a manual for? I was thinking packaging, but the manual is already decent (it could use work, but not enough to get a good grade) or compiling the kernel (way above my teacher's level..)
<Ximbinha> but it needs a file and destination
<ruby_on_tails> I was working on my hosts file and the defaults in apache2/sites-enabled and apache2/sites-available and somehow now my applications in localhost are not working, http://localhost is working but http://localhost/apps is not working :(
<ruby_on_tails> hi alokito :D
<Ximbinha> I don't know which parameters I need put.
<ruby_on_tails> I was trying to create virtualhosts
<JeoTheLeo> korin43, how about a good manual for terminal commands?
<sxx> are codecs hard to install???  im downloading both now thank you for helping me ^.^     which now brings me to  do ineed my norton antivirus and firewalls  i did try to install them
<zetheroo> alokito: connecting with the phone is not the issue - its connecting Ubuntu to an ad-hoc network from a Windows XP machine
<korin43> ruby_on_tails, i think virtual hosts are in the form of domains/subdomains
<alokito> sxx, no its easy, u just have to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jamiewan> JeoTheLeo: no don't need them on linux
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: I wanted to create pointers like appname for localhost/appname its not possible ?
<alokito> but u can't run music and video directly from livecd without a internet connection
<ruby_on_tails> or http://appname for http://localhost/appname
<Tiggers> why does the number on my ethernet controller keep incrementing every time I restart?
<felipesilva> anybody knows?
<sxx> sounds easy enough hmmm ^.^
<alokito> felipesilva, knows what?
<felipesilva> an install-sh needs a file and destination
<ctmjr> zetheroo: are you using the network-manager?
<Ximbinha> alokito, I am intersted on this too
<felipesilva> but i don't know which parameter i need put
<korin43> ruby_on_tails, i don't think localhost/appname will work
<JeoTheLeo> well then, later eh
<felipesilva> im with ximbinha
<korin43> try appname.localhost
<felipesilva> i am a newbie
<Ximbinha> http://pastebin.com/m54bfd20a, alokito the error
<alokito> Ximbinha, interested in what?
<Ximbinha> Building putty from source
<korin43> just http://appname won't work because it won't point to your computer (dns)
<alokito> checking
<felipesilva> he helping me alokito
<korin43> and http://localhost/appname won't work because that's not how virtual hosts work (I think)
<zetheroo> ctmjr: yes
<sagaci> when i logout, the logout sound doesn't sound, what would be the problem
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: but localhost/appname was working till yesterday, my application is in /var/www/
<korin43> oh
<zetheroo> seems likes its not just Ubuntu either ... Maemo linux will not connect as well
<alokito> Ximbinha, do you have build-essentials package?
<Ximbinha> Yes.
<sxx> both finished downloading just burning them now.  whats the best way to remove this ultimate thing  please
<Ximbinha> I think that is something to do with install-sh script.
<korin43> and /var/www/appname exists?
<ruby_on_tails> yes
<Ximbinha> But we don't know how to use it.
<alokito> Ximbinha, check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334931
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: that's the place where I save my php stuff
<korin43> it may be that one of your virtual hosts is higher priority than whatever is looking /var/www
<ctmjr> zetheroo: see if this helps you out any if you have not read it yet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<korin43> I'm having trouble explaining how it works, but each virtual host generally points to a different folder, and if you overwrote the default one and pointed it somewhere else, it won't work anymore
<ruby_on_tails> I never created a virtual host, I was trying to, and it stopped working, so I revereted all the changes in the 3 files I was playing with bt its still not working
<korin43> or created a higher priority one than the default
<whatupderek> on ubuntu hardy have 2.5 and 2.6 installed, how do i get mod_wsgi to server 2.6 instead of 2.5?
<korin43> can I see your sites-available's?
<Ximbinha> alokito, I know that.
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: 1 sec
<Ximbinha> We just want to build from source.
<Ximbinha> And there is no official packages for putty.
<Ximbinha> We *need* build it.
<Jordan_U> korin43: Look at some of the new features in karmic and see if any aren't documented yet
<korin43> I'm not using Karmic though :(
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: http://codepad.org/fXQFF9sk
<NetEcho> is there a way to change your Wireless Card's Mac Adress in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> NetEcho: Yes, System > Preferences > Networking
<NetEcho> sweet Jordan_U, you just made my day
<Ximbinha> I and felipesilva are trying to install putty from source. Do we need to use install-sh script to install it?
<NetEcho> my work blocks wifi access to your MAC after you've used 1hr in a 24 hour slot
<alokito> Ximbinha, make install should work
<sxx> `i`m off to install mint  thank you for the help and im sure i will be back lol  thank you very much ben
<NetEcho> except when I'm on shift I have 6 hours of spare time
<Ximbinha> alokito, doesn't works.
<felipesilva> make install gives an output which says thats impossible makes stats witch plink
<prince_jammys> !info putty
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: does it say anything ?
<felipesilva> something like that
<ctmjr> !info putty
<korin43> where?
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-4 (jaunty), package size 304 kB, installed size 760 kB
<felipesilva> ximbinha knows better
<korin43> oh sorry I saw it. Looking now
<ctmjr> prince_jammys: your too fast
<ruby_on_tails> ok, np :)
<NetEcho> why would you use putty when you can just open a terminal?
<prince_jammys> read their docs, or install from repository.
<alokito> Ximbinha, putty is in ubuntu repository
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: that one looks fine, is it in sites-enabled as 000-somefilename?
<Ximbinha> I see, but we want build it.
<NetEcho> I only use putty when I'm on a non unix/linux system
<felipesilva> i know my friend but i want to learn how compile a program from source
<prince_jammys> Ximbinha: cool. figure it out then.
<alokito> Ximbinha, you don't want to install it? :-/
<prince_jammys> don't waste other people's time because you feel like building it.
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: I think apache chooses priority by alphabetical order, so if you have another one named 000-something then it might take priority over this one
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: aah, you need the sites-enabled this ? I posted the /sites-available/default
<korin43> Ximbinha: did you run apt-get build-dep <package>?
<felipesilva> im a starter i want to learn
<felipesilva> just that
<prince_jammys> cool. learn.
<NetEcho> !compile > Ximbinha,felipesilva
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: this is the sites-enabled/000-default http://codepad.org/5wikBNf4
<NetEcho> !compile |Ximbinha,felipesilva
<ubottu> Ximbinha,felipesilva: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: the sites-enabled should just be a link. Did you change anything in the sites-enabled folder?
<felipesilva> i don't want borry anyone
<Omen20> aren't SSD's supposed to have much faster read speeds than HDD's?
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: yea I was working on /sites-enabled/000-default
<NetEcho> Omen20 generally yes
<n810> how do i install ubuntu on an n810?
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: it's just a link anyway, so it should always be identical. Are there any other sites enabled? Have you run sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart?
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: aah, I had reverted the changes but didt restart apche, restared it now, works fine :)
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: Woo :)
<Omen20> does hdparm -tT output in Mb and only say MB by mistake then? because the SSDs im seeing top out at about 100MB/s and my PATA is hitting over 500
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: why do you say it's a link ? 000-default looks like a file on my system
<bullgard4> n810: You better be more verbose telling people what a n810 is and what its features are.
<NetEcho> Omen20 how is the SSD hooked up?
<Omen20> SATA II
<Omen20> for the SSD im looking at specs on newegg
<n810> bullgard4: sorry, an n810 is an arm based internet tablet...ubuntu is supposed to support arm, but i see no instructions on any ubuntu official website
<NetEcho> what kind of SSD?
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: it's actually a link. You can create them with ln -s link_name target
<ruby_on_tails> aah, it's a link for the thing in sites-available ?
<NetEcho> Omen20 what brand is it?
<darkedge> In my Home dir. It seems to have made a folder called  "Desktop" However.... I things that are on my desktop are not  there, It's like I have two desktops, one is my ~ dir. the  other one being my REAL desktop..
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: They aren't like windows shortcuts. Whenever you request the shortcut, you'll get the original file. And yes, it's a link to the file in sites-enabled (that way you can remove the link and the site will be disabled without removing the information)
<bullgard4> n810: You install Ubuntu most conviently by starting an Ubuntu live CD.
<Omen20> this one is a Kingston
<n810> bullgard4: an n810 is the size of a phone...no cd drive
<NetEcho> then its most likely not outputting the proper speed
<alokito> Ximbinha, this is the best one I can find: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<ruby_on_tails> korin43: ok, thanks :) got it
<Omen20> u mean hdparm?
<NetEcho> Omen20 try doing some filesystem intesive commands on the PATA drive and time it and then do the same on the SSD and time it
<bullgard4> n810: Does it have Internet access?
<^Cheeky> anyone can please hlep me with transmission on a headless ubuntu 9.04 server, :S
<Ximbinha> I've installed things from source already.,
<korin43> ruby_on_tails: glad I could help
<n810> bullgard4: there are two arm arch images both under 10 mb on ubuntu's website...i don't know which supports the n810, yes, has wifi, usb ethernet, bluetooth, gps, etc
<Omen20> i dont have the SSD, i was looking at specs to see what level of boost i would get if i bought one
<NetEcho> bullgard4 the n810 is a Cell phone by nokia
<alokito> Ximbinha, in the link I just gave, read the para under "lets see what each one of them does…"
<n810> netecho: its an internet tablet, not a cell phone, unless you use VOIP over skype
<Ximbinha> ok
<NetEcho> wow I wouldn't waste my money on it unless it had GSM capabilities as well
<bullgard4> n810: I see. May be http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ will guide you through the beginning of the installation process.
<n810> netecho: it has wimax
<NetEcho> n810 so its only good in major urban areas
<NetEcho> that have wimax systems
<NetEcho> so the other 90% of the continent it would be useless
<n810> netecho: unless u have a cell phone modem :)
<n810> so nothing official from ubuntu even though they started supporting it officially with 9.04?
<NetEcho> it would still be useless for any real business application or even personal application with a GSM modem
<mo0nykit> If I get kernel compilation errors (compilation doesn't finish), is it safe to do another "fakeroot make-kpkg"? Will the build system skip those files which were already compiled?
<NetEcho> I'd just get a HTC TyTn 2
<Jordan_U> korin43: network-manager-gnome could use some documentation
<Gun_Smoke> n810, wait for the n900
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: No, you need to make clean
<n810> Gun_Smoke: the n810 has the same arm7 arch
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U: oh, another two-and-a-half hours :( Anyway, thanks!
<Gun_Smoke> n810, cool.. later.
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: look into ccache
<korin43> Jordan_U: Good idea :)
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U: where is that?
<darksmac> can any one tell me how to combine orig.tar.gz diff.gz .dcs file
<mo0nykit> darksmac: I know that. At what point are you now?
<darksmac> i have only dl the files
<Jordan_U> korin43: Specifically it would be nice if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing included instructions for using network-manager's built in network sharing as it is MUCH easier than all of the other methods listed there
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay, are they in your home folder?
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<darksmac> /usr/src
<Jordan_U> mo0nykit: The package is ccache
<darksmac> no no wait /home/darksmac/desktop
<n810> so nothing official from ubuntu even though they started supporting it officially with 9.04?
<korin43> Jordan_U: I was under the impression network manager could only have one active connection (so no sharing)
<n810> supported it as stated here: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/arm
<Jordan_U> korin43: Not since 0.7, it's just not documented :)
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay.. i think it would be safer to work from /home/darksmac
<michelle> I installed ubuntu 9.04 on this rather old computer, and in grub if I have it boot to the updated kernel 2.6.28-15-generic, it will go through the loading screen and then it's all black. Does someone know a fix?
<darksmac> moOnykit: sorry they are on desktop but im wroking from terminal now
<Shaan7> I'm trying to customise a LiveCD and have added many packages. Now, I want to change the default app for mp3 files. How to do so using terminal or config files?
<mo0nykit> darksmac: create a ~/linux directory. Put your downloaded files there
<korin43> Jordan_U: Ah :)
<darksmac> ok
<Jordan_U> korin43: Here is a video showing connection sharing from 2008: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/ it's the closest thing to "documentation" I have found for the feature
<mo0nykit> michelle: when in GRUB menu, try recovery mode
<mo0nykit> darksmac: tell me when you're done
<michelle> It works fine if I choose kernel 2.6.28-11-generic instead though
<alokito> michelle, reinstall new kernel
<n810> michelle: had the same problem, install karmic fixed it where jaunty did not
<alokito> michelle, do u have a third party graphics driver installed?
<mo0nykit> alokito: does michelle's problem have something to do with xfix?
<darksmac> moOnykit: ok done
<darksmac> all files now in /home/darksmac/linux
<alokito> mo0nykit, it will work if the problem is related with graphics otherwise it wont fix
<n810> michelle: it was a problem with that specific kernel and previous ones in jaunty, karmic ridded all those, also check your swap to ensure it is activated
<korin43> Jordan_U: I'll see what I can do. The main problem with this is that I need to write at least 6 pages so I would need to write general documentation, but I think network-manager doesn't seem to have any
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay.. now unpack the .orig.tar.gz "tar xvzf linux_<version>.orig.tar.gz". It will create a new directory called linux-<version>
<mo0nykit> alokito: i see.. thanks..
<alokito> n810, karmic is still in development, u shouldn't recommend it to someone
<n810> anyone know an official ubuntu webpage with the instructions to install ubuntu on arm? (i don't see that one exists even though it has been officially supported since 9.04)
<alokito> i'm using karmic but I wont ask other's to use it before final
<solid_liq> alokito, you already did
<mo0nykit> darksmac: DON'T use sudo
<n810> alokito: ok, i'll refrain from that in the future
<michelle> karmic is the only real fix to the issue?
<alokito> solid_liq, when? I didnt ask u to install it I said its stable for me :P
<solid_liq> lol
<michelle> how do I install karmic? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jordan_U> korin43: At a guess 6 pages seems about right for documenting the network-manager GUI
<chrome> karmic has a bunch of issues, the least of which is the repositories are in flux
<alokito> michelle, or alt+f2 update-manager -d
<darksmac> mo0nykit: lol ok i used sudo hold up ill dl and restart
<mo0nykit> darksmac: WAIT!
<alokito> michelle, u might face problems with the new karmic grub2
<mo0nykit> darksmac: you only need to change the ownerships of your downloaded files
<Jordan_U> !karmic | michelle
<ubottu> michelle: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alokito> Jordan_U, whats the meaning of "Karmic WILL break"? :-S
<Jordan_U> alokito: It's still under development and there will be times when an update may cause your system to no longer boot
<ruby_on_tails> I need to understand what all the directories in / mean and contain, is there som manual for this ?
<michelle> what are new features in karmic?
<mo0nykit> darksmac: try this "ls ~/linux -l" Who are the owners of your downloaded archives?
<alokito> Jordan_U, okay.. my system hasn't broken yet :D
<alokito> michelle, lots of new features
<mo0nykit> ruby_on_tails: Visit tldp.org. Look for the Linux Beginner's Guide by Machtelt Garrels. It pretty much explains the directories on /
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: by the default Ubuntu puts everything into /
<darksmac> root
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: that's  /home  /usr and so on
<darksmac> mo0nykit: root for all
<darksmac> i can change ownership
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay, cd into ~/linux, then "sudo chown <your username> <the file you need to change ownership>"
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: having it all in /  in  Ubuntu is useually rather fine, however seperate /home 's can be useful
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay thats good
<sebsebseb> !home |  ruby_on_tails
<ubottu> ruby_on_tails: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<alokito> !usr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr
<alokito> !var
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about var
<Jordan_U> alokito: You may get lucky and miss an update that breaks things, or not use the things that break, but don't count on karmic working at any given time
<alokito> :|
<mo0nykit> darksmac: also change the group ownership with "chgrp" (i don't know the necessity of this, but I'd prefer to be sure :)
<alokito> Jordan_U, no problem its not my default os
<alokito> i have jaunty installed
<Jordan_U> alokito: You might notice that ubuntu-desktop is currently held back due to packaging issues
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok all owned by  me
<mo0nykit> okay good
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok
<mo0nykit> darksmac: now do the unpacking. DONT sudo :)
<darksmac> mo0nykit: let me change group
<alokito> Jordan_U, ive installed ubuntu-desktop, will the system break now? :-S
<Jordan_U> alokito: No, at least not because of that particular problem, if you have more questions about karmic join #ubuntu+1
<alokito> it wasn't selected by default so I installed it manually
<alokito> ok
<ruby_on_tails> mo0nykit: can't find any such book, did you mean bash beginners guide by Machtelt Garrels ?
<darksmac> mo0nykit: getting a lot of do directory found errors
<mlissner> hey, does anybody else have trouble getting firefox 3.5 to automatically open certain file types with a program (like opening docx files with OpenOffice)?
<aleksandr> Hi, does anyone know how record audio before it goes into the sound card (ubuntu jaunty?)
<mo0nykit> ruby_on_tails: look further down, or CTRL-F and type in garrels
<aleksandr> from either internet, skype, or an mp3
<ruby_on_tails> sebsebseb: I know that but there are numerous other folders, I am looking for some manual which explains the contents and purpose of the folders
<mo0nykit> darksmac: like what? show me on paste.ubuntu.com
<darksmac> mo0nykit: rights for all 3 files are r only
<ruby_on_tails> mo0nykit: Introduction to Linux - A Hands on Guide ?
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: well the average user doesn't really need to know what those folders do
<tmaeus-k> i have a dude, why on my dhcp 3.x y have to put on the subnet values of XXX.XXX.X.0,XXX.XXX.X.32
<mo0nykit> ruby_on_tails: yup, that one :)
<ruby_on_tails> mo0nykit: thanks
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay let me see my files for a while
<ruby_on_tails> sebsebseb: I am a super duper user :>
<tmaeus-k> and netmask uses 255.255.255.0,255.255.255.224???
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok well ill brb i have to use gui to paste im using ubuntu server
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: knowing about the hidden .folders in home,  is more important for most people than knowing what everything in / does
<mo0nykit> darksmac: you probably have only r permissions for your ~/linux folder
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: most users
<mo0nykit> ruby_on_tails: you're welcome :) that book helped me a lot too
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ill check
<mordocai> Hello, my work uses Microsoft Excel 2007 and they sent me our work schedule for the next 3 months in .xlsx. OpenOffice tries to open it, but it is apparently too large for it to easily convert... and it refuses to use my quadcore processor properly... is there anyway to convert this to a format openoffice will be able to easily use?
<ruby_on_tails> wow there is a hindi version of that book too
<mo0nykit> ruby_on_tails: haha that's interesting
<sherl0ck>  hi, how can i keep networkManager from trying to configure a network card,  i got two wireless card, i would like to blacklist NM from configueing one
<mlissner> Sorry my connection crapped out on me. Did anybody send me any responses?
<ruby_on_tails> sebsebseb: ok, then I was working with apache, etc so I want to read about stuff in those folder because I get lost everytime navigating the dirs :(
<darksmac> mo0nykit: thanks changed owner and group to darksmac and it works
<darksmac> thanks
<mo0nykit> darksmac: good :) tell me when you're done unpacking
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok orig.tar.gz done
<sherl0ck>  i got two wireless card, i would like to blacklist NM from configueing one?
<sebsebseb> mordocai: not sure, but   Excel 2007 under Wine to open one way, and I think there is a  Excel 2007 viewer program as well
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: oh ok
<mo0nykit> darksmac: now you also unpack the .diff. I think it uses a different archiving package. I used gunzip for that
<ruby_on_tails> sebsebseb: I will start from / and move to the .files in ~
<ruby_on_tails> :)
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok hold up
<mordocai> sebsebseb, Okay, i'm going to try excel viewer
<sebsebseb> mordocai: get it from Microsoft,  and it should work fine in Wine
<mordocai> sebsebseb, Yeah, that's what i'm doing... i've only got a 756 or so kbs connection... but i'll let you know if it works.
<mo0nykit> sebsebseb: "fine in Wine" <-- sounds good :)
<sebsebseb> mo0nykit: hmm?
<darksmac> mo0nykit: is it gzip to apt-get?
<mo0nykit> darksmac: no.. try "man gunzip"
<mo0nykit> sebsebseb: has a nice rhyme to it. hehe
<sebsebseb> mordocai: Also I guess you could open the program in the online Google Docs,  maybe  Gnumeric can deal with it, and KOffice as well
<sebsebseb> mordocai: program I meant file
<mo0nykit> sherl0ck: I might not be able to help fully, but I'll just give you a lead. Try looking into /etc/network/interfaces file, using "less /etc/network/interfaces". Press Q to quit
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Yeah, i've used google docs before. But i'm trying to find a way to look at it when i'm offline too. At least, i don't think you can download google docs?
<sebsebseb> mordocai: ok try Gnumeric and KOffice as well,  they might be able to open your file
<mordocai> sherl0ck: Is it okay to private message you? I think i can help you with your networkmanager problem.
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Thanks, i'll look into them.
<Name141> when's the suspected date of Karmic's release ?
<sebsebseb> mordocai: no problem good luck
<lstarnes> Name141: 29 October 2009
<sebsebseb> Name141: October 29th
<ram1> hi
<Name141> OK
<ram1> i have a problem with ubuntu installing new packages
<ram1> E: ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ram1> is the error i get after trying to install new packages
<mo0nykit> darksmac: are you done unpacking the .diff?
<sherl0ck> mordocai, absolutely
<chris_> i need to how to download flash player for Linux
<darksmac> mo0nykit: i cant seem to understand gunzip commands
<mo0nykit> darksmac: let me see..
<mo0nykit> darksmac: "gunzip -c <the .diff file>"
<Name141> http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11998 , any idea if that bug would be fixed in Karmic ?
<Name141> Or should I just prepare to go back to Hardy ?
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok
<prasad> hello
<ram1> hello prasad
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok thats done
<seidos> Name141 you can install a new kernel before karmic
<prasad> am a new ubuntu user. wanted to know how to enable the awesome cube  ??
<zoro21> 什么东西
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay now cd into the ~/linux/linux-<version> directory
<Name141> seidos: I am in XP right now,after Intrepid screwed it up.
<zoro21> 哦［
<Name141> seidos: And continued in Jaunty.
<darksmac> mo0nykit: inthere
<Name141> seidos: I'm looking to go back though (When it is fixed and I can use my NIC)
<mo0nykit> darksmac: then issue this command "patch -p1 -i ../<the .diff file>" That should patch your original source tree
<seidos> Name141: ah, better to go back to heron I think
<Name141> seidos: Oh.  Perhaps ndiswrapper and windows NIC drivers ?
<mo0nykit> Jordan_U: i have just installed ccache. What do I do next? Can I do another "fakeroot make-kpkg" ?
<seidos> Name141: it might not be a good idea to blame ubuntu, can't say if the hardware manufacturer followed standards.  I just don't know enough to say with certainty
<ram1> hi seidos. i need some suggestion
<seidos> Name141: perhaps.  I've used ndiswrapper for my wireless.
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok it said only garbage was found in the patch input
<ram1> hi seidos
<seidos> ram1: I'll do my best to answer
<Name141> seidos: I am using a wired connection
<ram1> E: ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Name141> seidos: would that make a difference ?
<seidos> Name141: I think it's weird that a wired connection isn't working.  what have you tried to get it working?
<mo0nykit> darksmac: hmm.. is the .diff file located in ~/linux ?
<ram1> is the error i am getting when installing new updates
<Name141> seidos: Yes I did.
<darksmac> mo0nykit: yea
<seidos> Name141: you did what?
<darksmac> it is a diff.gz just so were sure
<seidos> ram1: never seen that error
<mo0nykit> darksmac: oh, you don't input the .diff.gz. Use the .diff
<Name141> seidos: I removed the e1000e module, and modprobed it.. Then it (sometimes) would come back till the switch or the modem would reset, then I'd lose my connection till I removed and reprobed the module.  It got tiresome and I went back to windows.
<mo0nykit> darksmac: actually after doing a gunzip on the .diff.gz file, you should be left with only a .diff file
<seidos> ram1: I got an error with daemontools-run, couldn't figure out what the problem was, so I removed daemontools-run to see what would happen :/
<darksmac> mo0nykitso i have to tar the diff.gz then gunzip the .diff
<seidos> Name141: modem?
<Name141> seidos: HN7000S
<mo0nykit> darksmac: no, you can't tar the .diff.gz. It will complain that it's not a TAR archive. Just do a gunzip on the .diff.gz
<seidos> Name141: not familiar with that number
<mo0nykit> darksmac: gunzip -c <the .diff.gz file>
<Name141> seidos: It's a Hughesnet Sat modem
<seidos> Name141: i don't see the connection between your modem and ethernet adapter
<darksmac> just ran that no file created of changed
<darksmac> or*
<Name141> seidos: The Modem goes in to the 4 port switch on the router instead of the Internet
<Name141> (port)
<mo0nykit> darksmac: let me look it up again.. brb
<Name141> seidos: then the rest of the computers are hooked up through the other 3 ports
<darksmac> mo0nykit: i appreciate this soo much sorry
<seidos> Name141: you're talking about a cable modem?
<prasad> guys am unable to access addons.mozilla.org , are you facing the same problem ?
<Name141> seidos: I just said satelight
<mo0nykit> darksmac: no problem really.. that's what #ubuntu is for
<mo0nykit> hehe
<mb_again_> prasad: works for me
<prince_jammys> darksmac: don't use -c
<mordocai> prasad: works for me too
<darksmac> mo0nykit: ok ill try
<seidos> Name141: I don't have your equipment.
<darksmac> prince_jammys: ok ill try
<Name141> seidos: OK.
<seidos> Name141: when you say modem it could be a POTS modem, and not a cable modem.
<mo0nykit> prince_jammys: i'm sorry, i probably made a mistake
<darksmac> prince_jammys: ok that worked
<kunji> Alright, I suppose I'm dropping a ridiculous help request out of the blue but the ps3 slim dropped otherOS support... how can I get Ubuntu onto it anyways?
<darksmac> now gunzip again
<Name141> seidos: It is a Sat modem.. that's all I know
<prasad> thanx maybe there is some problem on my side after all ! ....but am able to access all other sites, dunno what to do now !
<mo0nykit> darksmac: do you see a .diff file?
<Name141> seidos: two way
<mb_again_> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<darksmac> mo0nykit:  yes i do
<seidos> Name141: a satellite modem?  like satellite tv, but for internet?
<Name141> seidos: Correct
<mo0nykit> darksmac: okay that's good. now cd into ~/linux/linux-<version>
<darksmac> mo0nykit: now do i patch or gunzip -c <filename>
<Name141> seidos: On Ku band
<seidos> Name141: cool!  so you have a sat modem, connected to a router, and your pc is connected to the router?
<darksmac> mo0nykit: done
<kunji> ? I've read about how to put it onto the regular ps3 but they removed that support for the slim version.
<Name141> seidos: Sort of, I can't use it as a router.  I am using it as a switch.
<mo0nykit> darksmac: no more gunzip. After cd-ing into ~/linux/linux-<version>, do this "patch -p1 -i ../<the .diff file>"
<Name141> seidos: the modem itself has DHCP, etc
<seidos> Name141: so the modem is being used as a switch.  does the modem have a local and external ip address?
<Name141> seidos: Yes.  So does the router
<seidos> Name141: now there's a router?
<seidos> why?
<Name141> :-|
<darksmac> mo0nykit: same only garbage found error
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Okay, gnumeric worked almost instantly... with some formatting problems. Excel viewer also was taking forever.
<Name141> never mind
<sebsebseb> mordocai: formatting issue problems hmm
<gajop> any idea why i'm getting: "open /dev/snd/seq failed: Permission denied" when running some custom made script that starts a new X server and runs a windows game through wine?
<seidos> :-|
<gajop> /dev/snd/seq is ALSA, what permissions should i need to be able to open it?
<sebsebseb> mordocai: well when it comes to those kind of propritary formats,  the open source programs can't suppourt  them 100%  since they have to reverse enginer support
<mo0nykit> darksmac: hmm.. are you compiling a kernel (all the while I was thinking you're trying to compile a kernel, because that's what I'm also trying to do right now)
 * seidos checks the status of his iso xfer from his other computer over his network
<seidos> hey, it's done
<darksmac> mo0nykit:  its actually libnl1-1.1-5
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Yeah, i hope i can one day help... still a novice at programming though
<sebsebseb> mordocai:  oh ok,  as for the Microsoft Excel 2007 viewer in Wine, what happended there?
<seidos> hey sebsebseb
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Well, i'm going to let it process for awhile... but it's just basically frozen.
<mo0nykit> darksmac: i think it has something to do with the .diff file being corrupted or something. I'm not sure if I can help you any further. I could point you to where I learned this. http://www.network-theory.co.uk/articles/patchintro.html
<gajop> ok i fixed thing mentioned above; now i'm having a problem as to where sound is being outputed on my new X server, instead of going to the speakers, it seems to go to the integrated computer beep, any idea why and how to fix it?
<mordocai> sebsebseb: It opens a smaller document though.
<sebsebseb> seidos: hi
<sebsebseb> mordocai:  Office 2007 under Wine, or in a Windows virtual machine depending on how much RAM you have???
<darksmac2222> mo0nkitty: jumped into gui thank you very much for all your help
<mordocai> sebsebseb: I was using wine just using excel viewer... i'm on a x64 with 4GB of ram... but i don't have a windows licensce
<mo0nykit> darksmac: try doing it without the -p1 switch "patch -i ../<the .diff file>"
<sebsebseb> mordocai: ok I have an idea
<sebsebseb> mordocai: so someone sent you the file yes?
<darksmac2222> mo0nkitty: ok
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Yeah
<sebsebseb> mordocai: emailed it to you?  expecting you to have software to open it
<mo0nykit> darksmac2222: sure you're welcome
<nubuntu> help me
<mordocai> sebsebseb: correct
<sebsebseb> mordocai: Well Richard Stallman has a nice article  telling people not to  send word documents with example emails
<nubuntu> doanbao@gmail.com
<sebsebseb> mordocai: well have a look anyway,  i'll get link hold on,  you might not want to send one to whoever sent you it though
<monokrome> I am trying to rip a CD to FLAC
<seidos> how do I burn an iso cd in ubuntu?
<monokrome> Sound Juicer is persistantly ripping to ogg, even when told to do FLAC
<seidos> i tried write to disc, but it just asks me to put in a blank cd
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Yeah, it's my boss lol... but sounds like a good read. I'm reading cathedral and the bazaar now... not by the same author, but i like it so far
<monokrome> Does anyone know another tool that I can use to rip FLAC (GUI or CLI)?
<darksmac> mo0nykit: your a genius actually it worked with the -p1 switch but im stupid and used *.dcs not *.diff
<darksmac> mo0nykit: im lucky i caught my stupid
<sebsebseb> mordocai: could change it for Excel documents and :) hopefuly,  but maybe also a bit risky when it's your boss heh  http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/no-word-attachments.html
<mo0nykit> darksmac: haha thats funny. Congrats! :)
<darksmac> mo0nykit: do you happen to konw where i can get some info on setting ath9k drivers into AP mode
<jamiewan> monokrome: ripperx
<mo0nykit> darksmac: for more info about patching see the link i gave you. that's where i learned it.
<darksmac> all my googleing is comming up bad
<sebsebseb> mordocai: So  he/they didn't provide you with a lap top with Windows and Office 2007 on it or something hmm,  looks like you might just have to open it at work, good luck
<mo0nykit> darksmac: ath9k drivers... that i do not know already :)
<darksmac> mo0nykit: i got it saved as fav already
<Aalinux> What's the command to format pendrive?
<monokrome> Thank you, jamiewan =]
<jmr_> doh! what's that place :p
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Thanks, gnumeric works good enough to at least see the basics! I might print it...
<jamiewan> monokrome: might not be what u after tho sorry
<darksmac> mo0nykit: thanks again i gotta come on here and help others when i finally know more than someone else
<Aalinux> What's the command to format pendrive?
<jmr_> is it 2 AM for u too ? :)
<monokrome> jamiewan: If it can rip to flac, then I'm happy.
<jamiewan> monokrome: synaptic has some stuff might be ok
<sebsebseb> mordocai: Maybe one day you can convert him/her to  Ubuntu or something hmm :)
<sebsebseb> mordocai: no problem
<mordocai> sebsebseb: Hopefully... i try to convert everyone i meet! lol
<sebsebseb> mordocai: ,but if you try KOffice that might display it better
<mo0nykit> darksmac: yeah that's right. You don't really have to know "more". I think it's okay to just give them a lead on where to look first :) In fact I've used Ubuntu for about 2 months and only on VirtualBox.
<sebsebseb> mordocai: KDE app though so it will put on KDE stuff, if it's not already on there
<monokrome> jamiewan: That one only does MP3
<Aalinux> sebsebseb: Does koffice support .docx file to read?
<jamiewan> monokrome: yeah try this link http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t66600.html
<sebsebseb> Aalinux: maybe not,  but  I think in that case, there's one in  development that will
<jamiewan> monokrome: sorry was distracted
<seidos> i had to double click the drive so it would mount, then I could write the disc using nautilus-cd-bur
<monokrome> jamiewan: asunder in apt did it :)
<seidos> nautilus-cd-burner too :)
<Lappy> Uhm I need some help with Xubuntu, can I ask here?
<jamiewan> monokrome: cool
<monokrome> thanks for helping:)
<seanshoots> Hey Guys.
<xangua> jum
<seanshoots> How do I update from Jaunty to Karmic without losing everything?
<Lappy> Uhm I need some help with Xubuntu, can I ask here?
<xangua> seanshoots: just update
<sebsebseb> seanshoots: don't do that yet, unless your a proper tester or developer
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  seanshoots
<ubottu> seanshoots: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> seanshoots: Also when the final is out, it might be better to just do an Ubuntu clean install for the Ext4 advantages :)  rather than  converting Ext3 to Ext4
<seanshoots> Ok.
<seanshoots> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> seanshoots: np
<jmr_> just wants to say.. ubuntu works fine on an old dell laptop (latitude c810) .. web2.0 sites and flash lag sometimes but it`s ok for what i have to do with it .. nice and easy to use linux distribution ... i just wants to thanks everyone working on it :D
<sebsebseb> jmr_: maybe/probably none of them will read that
<sprink> I have no sound in flash, anyone know how to fix that? (9.04)
<jmr_> sebsebseb ... you work on it just when you help people using it i guess ;)
<sprink> I'm using flash 10, ubuntu 9.04
<Lappy> Okay here's my problem. When I run a setup.exe file via Wine, it installs to other, but when I try to uninstall the icons stick there and take up space. So my question is: I saw this on a forum. If I delete the .desktop files located in usr/share... What else will it delete?
<Lappy> Help, please?
<digby> ?
<sebsebseb> jmr_: yeah I guess so
<sebsebseb> jmr_: in a way
<sebsebseb> jmr_: since giving back something
<sebsebseb> Lappy: the Wine menu icons are in .local or .config
<whatupderek> is it not advisable to overwrite python 2.5 with 2.6 in hardy?
<oblu> 
<KB1JWQ> whatupderek: That's never advisable. :-)
<whatupderek> didn't think so haha
<Lappy> But I need to remove it completely. I usedto have sberal gigs free, but after I installed those setup files it wastes space. Is there like a package that can clean it up completely?
<sebsebseb> Lappy: delete .wine from the home folder,   and  your Wine programs are gone
<grantwat> how can i load my soud driver Realtek ALC250
<grantwat> i get this buzzing noise when i play music
<Balsaq> took the update and the 9.04...is taking quite awhile had to gat on the g4 to be here...
<Lappy> sebsebseb: Absolutely everything in the 'Other' application folder? And im using Xubuntu...
<jmr_> sebsebseb .. for my part, i think that just giving thanks to ... anybody ... who gives the possibility to use this -pretty good working- system freely, help or take time to listen to users... is the less that everyone should do :)
<Balsaq> is 904 any faster tha 810?
<sebsebseb> jmr_: yep give thanks to people that help you, that's good
<jmr_> im not a guru and my english is limited but .. if i can apologise what is done there i will ;)
<trinium> Balsaq, 9.10 is much very fast
<Guest66494>  /msg NickServ Recoba 6321478963
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: not really, unless  Ext4 is done,  but that's not properly stable in 9.04, because of the kernel they have and that,   hence it not being default, but i will be for 9.10 released October 29th
<Balsaq> trinium: thank you is it fater than 810
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: are you still on 8.10?
<sprink> Anyone got sound support in flash 10?
<Lappy> So sebsebseb: I'm on Xubuntu. Will there be a .wine folder in my home folder?
<Balsaq> sebsebseb: well was on 810 for 4 days now an doing the 904 update
<sebsebseb> Lappy: should be yeah
<korin43> ext4 has been working pretty well for me on 9.04
<Lappy> Okay
<Balsaq> as we speak doing it
<sebsebseb> korin43: same here
<Lappy> I'll take a look see at it tommorow
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: ok if you wan speed you need Ext4, but 9.04 and Ext4 hmm
<Balsaq> i like 810 just wondering if 904 will slow me down
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: it will be  very similar speedwise
<Balsaq> ok, what is the upgrade for?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: unless Ext4 is done on /  ,but  that's not fully stable in 9.04,  9.10 it will be fine
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: little features that are hardly worth it, for people that are going from 8.10,  unless it fixes some hardware issue
<foofoo> i'm trying to add some startup commands to rc.local, anyone willing to private message me and tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<Balsaq> sebsebseb: what is ext4?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: the file system
<sebsebseb> !ext3 |  Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: Ext3 will get replaced as the default by Ext4 when 9.10 comes out, on  October 29th
<Balsaq> thank you nut i hate windows
<Guest66494> привет
<Balsaq> when i did the 810 I WIPED OUT EONDOWS COMPLETELY
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: ok
<Biovore> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Balsaq> now that i have this i don't know why i would ever want windows
<Guest66494> привет
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: it's not time yet, but  when it is, if people upgrade an Ext3  9.04 install to  9.10, no they won't get Ext4,  they have to do an Ext3 to Ext4 conversion or  do a clean install of Ubuntu
<SandGorgon> hi guys... i have a custom 2.6.31 kernel and i installed b43 Broadcom BC4312 driver - the wireless connection starts to connect but is never able to associate with my WPA2 router - how do i debug this ?
<Guest66494> ;
<Bluey> i'm sticking with reiserfs
<TravisD> ver irc.freenode.net
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: 10 seconds or so boot  up.   really quick shut down as well, and  the disk checking after 23  boots, done in seconds, is that worth it?  I think so
<trinium> sebsebseb: but, format in the ext4, i am particioned in the ext4 and have problems with particions
<sprink> Does anyone know where to configure sound for flash in ubuntu?
<cfedde> reiserfs is pretty much dead end now.
<sebsebseb> trinium: if you have done Ext4 on 9.04, you might get issues yes, since it's not properly stable in 9.04, because of the kernel they have and that
<Bluey> sprink - I don't know of any - -I've never found it - but i'd like to know myself...
<trinium> sebsebseb: i am install ext4 in jaunty, new problems in karmic
<trinium> sebsebseb : ext4 is particion default of the karmic
<sebsebseb> trinium: yes, but not for upgrades
<sebsebseb> trinium: unless they already did Ext4 of course
<sprink> it took me hours to get sound working, finally got it working, was so happy, but that was quickly demolished when it didn't work in any browsers
<trinium> sebsebseb: re format in the ext4 and not problems
<sebsebseb> trinium: yep
<dehqan> Good day everyone , On a usb flash disk ,othere is one ext3 partition (primiry) that ubuntu is insalled on it and an extented partition that includes a ntfs partition .but while connecting usb flash to windows xp it gives eror and wants to fromat flash .how to fix that ?
<sebsebseb> trinium: for 9.10 when released
<trinium> sebsebseb: karmic = 9.10
<sebsebseb> trinium: yes
<trinium> sebseb: in the karmic is very fast boot
<recobachess> привет
<sebsebseb> trinium: Ext4  makes things fast, and this is off topic now
<trinium> sebseb: and graphics  is best
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  trinium
<ubottu> trinium: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<movela> hello everyone
<movela> i am trying to install ubuntu on this laptop but i won't get passed bios password.\
<movela> can it be reset?
<trinium> ubottu:  thanks, did not know that channel existed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bluey> movela  -- easiest way I know of is to power off and remove the battery
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  trinium
<ubottu> trinium: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LinLin> I need some help with mounting dd images with ubuntu. Anyone know what room I can get help?
<Balsaq> says 2 hours remaining for my upgrade...whoah?
<BonezAU> hi all, I have Ubuntu installed and today I installed the dummy package "kubuntu-desktop". Now when I boot up, i get to the login screen and a message appears saying "Authentication Failed". No matter how many times I click OK it just re-appears. I used to use auto-login but I have disabled it now (i think!). Can anyone help?
<optikkore> hey so i messed up and i uninstalled the ati drivers ubuntu loads by default, and installed the fgrlx driver on 9.04 and logged out and now all i get is a black screen, i need help
<trinium> sebseb: if you are going to re format, expected to karmic
<movela> thanks! Bluey its an older laptop.
<ruben23> is SIS 191 video card incompatbile to ubuntu
<Bluey> movela -- that's not optimal but guarentted to work
<trinium> optikkore : you xorg is unconfigured
<Bluey> you might need to leave the battery out over night - what I do -- that way I know everythig is reset
<ruby_on_tails> Karmic WILL break ?
<ruben23> anyone used this video card..?
<Balsaq> BonezAU: i'm new but everyone who strays from the path of plain ole ubuntu has issues...
<movela> let me get my phillip and try it Bluey
<movela> thanks a mil!
<Bluey> your welcome hope that works for you...
<LinLin> I think I should post anyways in case someone knows: I have a hard drive image my friend made (which is in the DD format with multiple files) and encrypted with truecrypt. Anyone know how I can mount it? He wants one file from it.
<optikkore> trinium: how can i configure it if i cant see anything
<BonezAU> Balsaq: I've tried KDE before but it was a long time ago, so I thought I'd give it a go, in a dual-window manager kind of fashion. I set gdm as my main window manager but still with the option of using kdm if I wish. Now I can't even log in. I'm on a different PC right now just to get help so I can use my PC again
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: before the final/releasecandidate  things might go pretty wrong
<trinium> optikkore: please wait me, i all pass a link
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: well  things have already gone wrong here and there
<optikkore> trinium: ok
<Xoop> Does anyone here know how to arrange text alphabeticaly ascending or descending in open office writer
<Balsaq> can i just walk away from my computer with 2 hours remaining on my upgrade (904)?
<ruby_on_tails> hmm
<trinium> aptikkore: spanish??
<optikkore> trinium: no
<sebsebseb> ruby_on_tails: ,but that's fine for development versions, and to be expected
<ruby_on_tails> yes
<Balsaq> BoneAU: wish i could help/newbie...but have been observing many others ao all the linux channels and noticed this immediately
<trinium> optikkore: boot in the mode recovery, and reconfigure graphics
<bullgard4> [T43] '~$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer' lists as maximum resolution 1280x1024 but my display has 1400 x 1050 pixels. What can I do to get more framebuffer pixels?
<Bluey> balsaq I had problems with the upgrade - now I bite the bullet, backup /home and /etc and do a fresh install.
<gazza> Hi #ubuntu . I ran "sudo apt-get install wicd" just for laughs and network-manager was replaced by wicd, but I can't get online with wicd using my 3G (wireless) modem. So I am getting online using the livecd. How can I reinstall network-manager or use wicd to get online?
<Balsaq> Bluey: uh oh...upgrading canhurt?
<BonezAU> Balsaq: Thanks anyway... I am a long time Ubuntu user and have helped many a person in this very channel, but I just am stuck on this issue :(
<optikkore> trinium: thank you
<Balsaq> BonezAU: seems like they eventually fix everything in here though
<BonezAU> Balsaq: thats the aim of the game :)
<Xoop> Does anyone here know how to arrange text alphanumericly in open offcie
<Xoop> office
<Balsaq> BonezAU: theres a guy named techie in here or xubuntu thats seems to know everything
<BonezAU> I'm using mIRC *shudder* and I can't figure out how to make text show up bold when someone types my nick. Anyone know where the option is?
<BonezAU> Balsaq: cheers
<Debolaz> BonezAU: Xchat is a good alternative to mIRC nowadays. :)
<BonezAU> Debolaz: i will download it now :)
<gazza> chatzilla does everything I need
<sebsebseb> BonezAU: Konversation is also nice,  a KDE app though, so will put on KDE stuff, if it's not already installed
<sebsebseb> BonezAU: in fact I much prefer Konversation to Xchat
<sebsebseb> BonezAU: and I run it in Gnome
<Balsaq> when you upgrade fro 810 to 904...you don't lose your sound or you connection to the printer ...right?
<gazza> How can I reinstall network-manager without an internet connection?
<gazza> or with an internet connection but from livecd
<BonezAU> sebsebseb: well I am using a Windows box at the moment because I decided to install kubuntu-desktop dummy package on my existing Ubuntu install and now when I boot up the laptop it comes to the login screen and just says "Authentication Failed" and no matter how many times I click OK it just keeps appearing. Any ideas?
<forceflow> gazza: add the cd to your software sources
<forceflow> or manually copy over the deb file from the cd
<gazza> it is in there
<forceflow> and do dpkg
<trinium> gazza,  apt-get install network-manager
<sebsebseb> BonezAU: dummy package?
<gazza> right... the cd is int he /etc/apt/sources.list
<gazza> I think I had a problem with it
<trinium> gazza, apt-get update
<trinium> gazza, the package is  " network-manager-gnome"
<gazza> I tried apt-get install network-manager from my install
<gazza> yeah I tried that too
<trinium> gazza,  or install by synaptic
<gazza> hmmm I checked sources.list... cd is not commented out
<trinium> gazza, install network manager or wicd
<gazza> and I added the cd with synaptic sources
<gazza> and I tried to install... but it didn't work
<bullgard4> When booting my computer displays on the virtual console 1 only about 25 lines of text. How can I make it more verbose of boot messages?
<trinium> gazza,  what is your problem, install or the icon??
<gazza> install
<gazza> network-manager disappeared when I install wicd, and wicd won't let me connect to the net
<gazza> not automatically... I do not know how to configure it
<trinium> gazza,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279992
<gazza> thanks
<trinium> gazza,  check the link
<darksmac> quit
<sixnonep> Guys, I've just installed Flash Player on 9.04 64. Everything seems to be installed, though flash is not working. Here is the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/d1053e64e
<trinium> sixnonep, please install ubuntu 9.04 32bits
<Xoop> Does anyone here know how to sort text alphanumericaly in open office
<Blackice115> Is this a good place to ask beginner ubuntu questions?
<sixnonep> trinium: Where would that be located?
<Xoop> Blackice115, I would assume so
<trinium> sixnonep, flash in the 64 bits is inestable
<Blackice115> I'm new to linux and I'm trying to get Ruby for ubuntu and the website says get it via "%sudo apt.-get...." where do i enter that?
<sixnonep> trinium: Will the 32 bit Flash work?
<trinium> sixnonep, yes flash install in the 32 bit
<trinium> sixnonep, please wait
<geirha> Blackice115: The last word on that apt-get line is the package you need to install. You can search for it in System -> Administration -> Synaptic package manager and install from there instead if you like
<gazza> trinium, look at the third-last post in that thread
<geirha> Blackice115: Otherwise, such commands are meant to be run in a terminal, which you'll find at Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<trinium> sixnonep, http://get.adobe.com/es/flashplayer/
<bullgard4> [T43] '~$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer' lists as maximum resolution 1280x1024 but my display has 1400 x 1050 pixels. What can I do to get more framebuffer pixels?
<Blackice115> Awesome! thanks so much.. still tryin to get the hang of everything..
<trinium> gazza, where is the post
<gazza> oh just the link you gave me
<movela> what version of linux? 256 mb ram?
<movela> about 1.7 ghz
<trinium> movela,  install xubuntu or any distro light
<siii> hi - I have setup a daily security update script...
<movela> slitaz was pleasing but flash and ... don't work... super fast
<dinu> #gnome-art
<siii> its been causing errors since I set it up: http://pastie.org/633039
<siii> do I need to do a daily update - and if so, whats a better error free method?
<Unregistered> http://bit.ly/26ax7L ->if possible need help
<Tmi> siii, i dont know about your script, but cant you just use synaptic with automatic daily security installs?
<Tmi> or rather the update manager
<siii> Tmi: thanks, is that what most people use then?
<najjems> I'm having problems creating a helloworld systemcall
<siii> lol
<najjems> when I make, I get this /usr/src/linux-2.6.29/arch/x86/include/asm/syscalls.h:32: warning: function declaration isn’t a prototype
<trinium> byes, good nigth
<Tmi> siii, I don't know, I've put mine to autoinstall everything and check for updates every day, so I think it's probably the easiest way to do it
<najjems> and i'm following these set of instructions http://macboypro.wordpress.com/2009/05/15/adding-a-custom-system-call-to-the-linux-os/
<prince_jammys> najjems: try ##c
<Logomachist> I used the dd command to back up a drive image. As I understood it, I would be able to restore the drive image with the command "cat x* | sudo dd of=/dev/sda3". However something I just read claimed that if sda3 doesn't exist, dd will start at the beginning of the disk, and create it. Start at the beginning of the disk? That would overwrite my existing Vista partition! I want it to create a new partition from unalocated space on the di
<najjems> prince_jammys: uhm, I'm sorry, how? (noob here. ^_^)
<prince_jammys> najjems: /join ##c
<siii> Tmi: ok thank you
<geirha> Logomachist: You have to create a partition that is the same size or larger than the original
<Logomachist> geirha: But how can I figure out what size to create?
<najjems> prince_jammys: along with make?
<Logomachist> geirha: I do not recall the original partition size.
<geirha> Logomachist: The image you've made, did you make if from one partition or the whole drive?
<prince_jammys> najjems: no, i mean join the C irc channel. This isn't a programming channel.
<Logomachist> geirha: One partition.
<siii> ahh ok im an idiot.... the output is from apt-get update! doh
<siii> sorry
<geirha> Logomachist: Look at its filesize (ls -l) then. Then new partition must be able to contain that size
<najjems> oh I see. (i was confused. :P)
<error404notfound> how do i print details about a openssl certificate?
<siii> err404notfound: openssl rsa -noout -text -in server.key      etc
<error404notfound> siii, thats for key, right? what about .crt?
<Blackice115> Is there a good read for people using linux for the first time, particularly ubuntu?
<gazza> Ubuntu Kung Fu
<LinLin> Anyone know how to mount multiple dd images into one drive using Ubuntu?
<dextro_> i was just wondering if connecting to more than one AP with one wifi card was possible on linux like it is windows
<KB1JWQ> LinLin: Mount each as a separate mountpoint I'd imagine?
<keldin> blackice - i like ubuntu user magazine - at your local borders
<moymoy> LinLin: you just want to mount them?
<LinLin> yeah
<Ammon> My pidgin isn't connecting. Is it because of my firewall?
<moymoy> LinLin: have several different directories you can choose to make mountpoints
<Unregistered> http://bit.ly/Tp2F1 Is this good?need advice from pros
<Blackice115> thanks!
<LinLin> KB1JWQ: Its one drive split into multiple 2GB files.
<mrapp> if I am downloading a package from net and I am using ubuntu do I want  .deb or rpm or TAR GZ  ??? please help
<moymoy> LinLin: then mount the images like so `sudo mount -o loop /path/to/dd/image /path/to/mount/point`
<LinLin> moymoy: but what if I have more than one?
<gazza> .deb is easiest
<mrapp> for ubuntu?
<moymoy> LinLin: you do the same for those, but choose a different mountpoint
<gazza> yeah
<LinLin> moymoy: It's all one drive split into multiple images.
<spaceBARbarian> i am trying to install ocaml but keep getting this error "ibx11-dev: Depends: libxcb1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<spaceBARbarian> E: Broken packages", anyone know whats up ?
<mrapp> so i should use the Deb?
<moymoy> LinLin: didn't know you could do that... or do you mean it's one drive and you made dd images of the different partitions?
<gazza> yeah go the deb
<error404notfound> anyway how to print cn of a openssl certificates?
<mrapp> thanks
<LinLin> moymoy: no Whatever tool I used (Will look up the name) saved in 2GB chunks
<LinLin> moymoy: I think I'll have to join them: another 6 hours....
<error404notfound> mrapp, Use Repositories > Use Deb Files > Use Sources > Use RPM Converted Debs in my experience, based on priority
<moymoy> LinLin: do they provide a tool for joining them?
<Anirban1987> I want to host a game server on my VPS
<KB1JWQ> Anirban1987: Good luck, sir.
<LinLin> moymoy: I can use any tool to join, it's just a big pain and takes a long time.
<Logomachist> LinLin: I have the same problem.
<Ammon> I"m having issues connecting with my pidgin to my yahoo account.
<LinLin> Logomachist: Once I figure this out I'll write a Gui\Commandline tool for Linux and Windows.
<error404notfound> Ammon, trying signing in yahoo mail from browser and then see
<Ammon> aahhhh
<Ammon> brb
<LinLin> moymoy: After I get the image mounted I need to decrypt it or at least access it using Truecrypt.
<Anirban1987> KB1JWQ: How to do that ?? I have no clue !!
<KB1JWQ> Anirban1987: You tell us. It's your project. :-)
<dehqan> Good day everyone , On a usb flash disk ,othere is one ext3 partition (primiry) that ubuntu is insalled on it and an extented partition that includes a ntfs partition .but while connecting usb flash to windows xp it gives eror and wants to fromat flash .how to fix that ?Good day everyone , On a usb flash disk ,othere is one ext3 partition (primiry) that ubuntu is insalled on it and an extented partition that includes a ntfs partition .but while connecting usb
<dehqan> flash to windows xp it gives eror and wants to fromat flash ,but by moving ntfs to first problem didn't solve windows just can read usb flashesh that have one partition yes ?
<error404notfound> dehqan, !paste
<trey__> hey... after an install, is there any way to set the home directory to different partition?
<KB1JWQ> dehqan: Please don't crosspost.
<error404notfound> trey__, yes...
<KB1JWQ> !pm | Anirban1987
<ubottu> Anirban1987: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<geirha> !home | trey__
<ubottu> trey__: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<LinLin> dehqan: You could always just format the USB for Fat32 and use it on linux and Windows.
<error404notfound> trey__, copy data to another folder on the other partition, now you can do various things to use that as your homedir... ping me if you need more help :P
<Ammon> My buddy list still isn't popping up.
<dehqan> linlin but how to have linux beside ntfs partition on usb flash ?
<DarkMage2303> I tried installing a NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com, after rebooting at first the graphics were stuffed up, only showing Black/White, after running the Ubuntu recovery and then using the option to automatically fix graphic errors, it now only displays a blank screen (after loadsing Ubuntu, where the two bars go across the screen and afterwards it is suppose to show the Login window). Can anyone help?
<error404notfound> Ammon, trying enabling and disabling account
<Anirban1987> KB1JWQ: Some people also find it rude if anyone tries to act as moral police.
<Ammon> ok.
<KB1JWQ> Anirban1987: Entirely possible.  Ask your question here or don't, but don't PM me unless you're paying. :-)
<Logomachist> Linlin: Cool. I have 81 files of 2097152000 bytes each. As I understood it, I could use the command "cat x* | sudo dd of=/dev/sda3", where the files xaa, xab, ect... are the files the image is spanned across and /dev/sda3 is the partition to hold the data. Once that is created I should be able to mount it as normally.
<Usuario> how can i fix Grub error 17? i am using a liveCD
<DarkMage2303> I tried installing a NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com, after rebooting at first the graphics were stuffed up, only showing Black/White, after running the Ubuntu recovery and then using the option to automatically fix graphic errors, it now only displays a blank screen (after loadsing Ubuntu, where the two bars go across the screen and afterwards it is suppose to show the Login window). Can anyone help?
<LinLin> dehqan: sorry cant help you there
<LinLin> Logomachist: I've been looking for something like that too to mount all the images. I'll just make them into 1 file for now I guess.
<Ammon> Still says I'm connecting... Should I configure my ports on my router? I'm using a hotel-like internet setup so It may just be a blocked deal...
<DigitalKiwi> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<DigitalKiwi> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<dehqan> linlin thanks this is solution http://www.lancelhoff.com/multi-partition-a-usb-flash-drive-in-windows/
<DarkMage2303> guys? :p
<DarkMage2303> I tried installing a NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com, after rebooting at first the graphics were stuffed up, only showing Black/White, after running the Ubuntu recovery and then using the option to automatically fix graphic errors, it now only displays a blank screen (after loadsing Ubuntu, where the two bars go across the screen and afterwards it is suppose to show the Login window). Can anyone help?
<LinLin> dehqan: Oh ok. I totally forgot about that program. I used that once before too.
<Balsaq> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jussi01> what is the default location for open office presentation templates?
<DarkMage2303> I tried installing a NVIDIA driver from nvidia.com, after rebooting at first the graphics were stuffed up, only showing Black/White, after running the Ubuntu recovery and then using the option to automatically fix graphic errors, it now only displays a blank screen (after loadsing Ubuntu, where the two bars go across the screen and afterwards it is suppose to show the Login window). Can anyone help?
<Balsaq> while doing my 904 upgrade does it matter that my printer and speakers are off?
<dehqan> linlin any similar for that work on linux ?
<dehqan> Is there any software in linux that does the same work ? http://www.lancelhoff.com/multi-partition-a-usb-flash-drive-in-windows/
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: that's fine.
<korin43> dehqan: Try gparted
<LinLin> moymoy: Making one dd image. See you in 6 hours ;)
<Balsaq> prince_jammys: thanks...in fact the computer that taking in the 904 isnt even on the net right now?
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me unbreak vlc, i installed the package but whenever i launch the application nothing happens
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: how are you upgrading?
<xangua> spaceBARbarian: installed from the repositories¿
<LinLin> spaceBARbarian: I always like to uninstalla and reinstall and see if that works.
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: you're installing jaunty from a live CD?
<padma__>  how can I configure wild card DNS in local ubuntu 9.04?
<Balsaq> well iturned it on and when the desktop appeared it said i had a lo tof updates so is did it, now i realize it all happened before i open ff
<dehqan> korin thanks but how to flip with gparted ?
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: are the updates still installing?
<Balsaq> prince: is it possible that its happening without ff being opened
<Balsaq> yesn yes
<Balsaq> keeps saying i got wait a couple hours
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: I don't understand what you mean abut firefox
<Balsaq> i turned on the computer said to to updates let them do it but now i raealize i never went on the net
<Balsaq> they must of came in last time i waqs on?
<korin43> dehqan: It's not neccessary in Linux. gparted will treat any hard drive exactly the same way (including USB drives)
<Balsaq> xcan updates come in yesterday and then be installed the next day without going back on the internet?
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: mm. I don't know how gnome does this. I assume it wouldn't have already downloaded anything.
<LinLin> dehqan: Can I pm you?
<dehqan> what do you mean korin43 ? How to Flip the Flash Drive Removable Media Bit with gparted ?
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me fix VLC , i installed it but for some reason nothing happens when i launch the program (through terminal / menu)
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: you don't even get an error message?
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> nope
<korin43> dehqan: The only reason to flip the removable media bit is to make it so you can have multiple partitions. Ubuntu will always detect multiple partitions either way, and qparted will let you set up multiple partitions either way (so there's no reason to flip the removable media bit in linux)
<padma__> hey can anybody help me out ,how can I add  wildcard DNS
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: does 'pgrep vlc'  output anything?
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> no
<Balsaq> prince_jammy: my guess is somehow yesterday when i was on the net they must of came in but were just lying there waiting for be to let them install, the i turn on the computer today and notice they are offering updates and i took them before i even went on the net...hoe does that sound? or am i doing a false install?
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: pretty bizarre.
<zmarek> guyz
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>>  ive tried uninstall - reinstall through synaptic too
<korin43> padma__: What do you mean? Are you running a DNS server or do you just want all failed hits to go to localhost?
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: you're saying the updater is still running, right?
<zmarek> can anyoone tell me how to install yahoo messenger?
<mcmlxxi> stupid question but how do I add myself to a group?
<Balsaq> as we speak YES
<mcmlxxi> !pidgin | zmarek
<Balsaq> i am on a different puter right now
<ubottu> zmarek: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<zmarek> well
<prince_jammys> mcmlxxi: sudo adduser TheUser TheGroup  (or through the GUI)
<zmarek> well i tried but shit aint connecting
<Balsaq> prince_jammys: i am on the net with you now but on a aplle the dell is doing the 904 somehow even without being on the nnet?
<padma__> korin43,  I want to add wild card DNS entry for wordpress mu configuration on my local ubuntu m/c
<korin43> zmarek: Also if you need things that pidgin doesn't support, look at gyachi
<zmarek> i gat all dat but how do i make it ok for the net
<xangua> zmarek: you need to update pidgin, the instructions are in it's web
<xangua> /google pidgin im
<xangua> http://www.pidgin.im/
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: it's certainly possible, if the packages were already downloaded
<zmarek> cos its like it cant detect the network when it comes to connecting
<zmarek> yet i can surf quite cool
<dgs> are there any options you can pass to grub to make it skip checking disks at start up?
<Balsaq> prince_jammys; yes the dell is updating now and has been for one hell of a long time? i suppose its better for them to go in without the confusion of the internet
<prince_jammys> Balsaq: does it show progress?
<jamiewan> can someone tell me the most suitable pci card to get hdtv, with nvidia 9800gt, amd64, Jaunty
<spaceBARbarian> can someone help me fix VLC , i installed it but for some reason nothing happens when i launch the program (through terminal / menu)
<xangua> spaceBARbarian: do you installed it from the repositories¿
<korin43> padma__: This looks like you just need to add a standard DNS entry: CNAME * yourdomain.com. If you're asking how to set up DNS.. I have no idea.
<jamiewan> spaceBARbarian: have you tried thru applications-sound/video
<Balsaq_> yes is showong progress
<padma__> korin43,  ok thanks
<Balsaq_> prooly takes so friggen long because of my 400mgz processor
<spaceBARbarian> jamiewan>> tried that, tried reinstalling through synaptic and apt-get, still nothing
<tv7497> hello guys ! well was interested in speech recognition s/w for ubuntu ! i tried my hands on julius .. i have installed it using synaptic and have no clue about how to use it :D  are there any better , more user friendly s/w available ?
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: try moving old vlc config files in your homedir
<Balsaq_> i should go buy a dual core...or ay least a p4
<ryguy> when adding a font to conky, you use a string like "Monospace:Size=12" but what about bold and italics? What are my options? If there a manual somewhere?
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: do you have a ~/.vlc  or ~/.config/vlc ?
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> neither
<moymoy> LinLin: faster to make a new image than to merge the existing ones?
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> i tried usr/bin/vlc, file is there but doesnt do anything
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: yes, you would have seen an error if it wasn't there.
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: apparently vlc is starting and instantly quitting.
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> this is weird, the man page for vlc is empty
<ryguy> when adding a font to conky, you use a string like "Monospace:Size=12" but what about bold and italics? What are my options? If there a manual somewhere?
<spaceBARbarian> the man page opens up but has no info in it
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: that is strange.
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: what ubuntu release?
<dehqan> korin43 it should be ok for windows
<spaceBARbarian> 9.04 fully updated
<LinLin> moymoy: probably not sinze its the writing reading speed of the drives and the drive is already been formated etc so I can't get the image again Technically
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: and vlc from jaunty repositories, right?
<spaceBARbarian> yeah
<xangua> spaceBARbarian: what message do you get from running vlc in terminal ¿
<korin43> dehqan: If you're going to be using it in Windows anyway, why not flip the bit using the Windows program?
<spaceBARbarian> xangua>> no message, i get a new prompt right after
<dehqan> korin43 now here is not windows
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: what happens if you 'strace vlc'
<prince_jammys> mere curiosity
<spaceBARbarian> prefrontal_>>  % strace vlc
<spaceBARbarian> execve("/usr/bin/vlc", ["vlc"], [/* 38 vars */]) = -1 ENOEXEC (Exec format error)
<spaceBARbarian> dup(2)                                  = 3
<spaceBARbarian> fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)
<spaceBARbarian> fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(136, 0), ...}) = 0
<FloodBot3> spaceBARbarian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spaceBARbarian> mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb809a000
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Unregistered> http://d3b12dee.linkbucks.com need guide please on this system
<mazhar> Hello guys
<mazhar> i have a really bad prob
<Jordan_U> !paste | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<mazhar> sometimes I dont know why but my ubuntu hangs
<mazhar> I have hardy heron
<mazhar> and I cant do anything
<mazhar> although the mouse works fine
<Maritim> mazhar: I'd update to Jaunty Jackalope, but that's just me.
<mazhar> oh
<mazhar> but when I press alt+ctrl+backspace
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>>  http://pastebin.org/28005 , i guess didnt copy the url properly and accidentally pasted the error
<mazhar> it restarts X server
<korin43> deqhan: If you're not using windows, there's no need to flip the bit. There is no Linux application to do this because there's no point. If you need to change partitions on the USB drive, use gparted
<mazhar> but gnome doesnt load again
<mazhar> can anyone help?
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: now all I need to do is learn how to read strace output :)
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> the vlc executable is 0 KB :P
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: ah
<spaceBARbarian> someone send me theirs :)
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: you know, i suspected that.
<mazhar> :(
<prince_jammys> after what you said about man page
<mazhar> can anyone help? plz
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: try an apt-get update and reinstall
<Jordan_U> mazhar: Does the login screen start?
<Gnea> mazhar: you have to login in order for gnome to load
<mazhar> yes
<mazhar> yes I login but than it hangs again
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> hmm i just noticed that its install 0.9.9.a, isnt theere a 1.0 out now ?
<Gnea> mazhar: did you upgrade recently?
<mazhar> no
<Jordan_U> mazhar: What graphics card do you have?
<mazhar> I installed it using Wubi
<Gnea> ah
<mazhar> nvidia Geforce 2 MX
<pcbugfixer> G'Day Folks, I am having problems installing ubuntu 9.04 on my ASUS P5N-E SLI Motherboard with a SATA Hard Disk Drive - nVidia GeForce 9600GT 2GB memory on card and 4 GB ram on Motherboard - have downloaded and made CD and PC boots OK from CD however Install etc - nothing happens - ? is there an issue with SATA HDD or what could be the problem - Help please
<mazhar> i know its very old
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: I have hardy, but I use a ppa repository for vlc
<Jordan_U> mazhar: Did you get all of the available updates?
<mazhar> yes no update notification is showing now
<mazhar> it says the system is up to date
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian:  ( 0.9.9a ) on my system, but yeah i have a 1.0 on a debian box
<cankoy> are there 9.04 respins that include latest updates?
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> yeah im gonna try and add the ppa so it upgrades
<Jordan_U> cankoy: If you install from the minimal CD you will download the most recent packages at install time
<Gnea> mazhar: why did you ctrl-alt-backspace in the first place?
<mazhar> mm
<mazhar> so that it doesnt hang
<mazhar> I mean when the system hangs
<mazhar> I cant do anything
<mazhar> so I have to do it
<Gnea> but when does it hang
<Jordan_U> pcbugfixer: So the install finishes without errors?
<mazhar> I dont know
<Gnea> randomly?
<mazhar> it hangs anytime it wants
<mazhar> yes
<mazhar> randomly
<Gnea> hrm, a bad interrupt, perhaps
<pcbugfixer> No nothing happens !
<Gnea> mazhar: try modifying your /boot/grub/menu.lst file so that the kernel line includes this at the end:  pci=routeirq  and reboot
<jamiewan> mazhar: apt-get install dontzap
<mazhar> ?
<Jordan_U> pcbugfixer: Nothing happens when you do what? Click install? Boot after install?
<Gnea> jamiewan: it's 8.04
<pcbugfixer> just gets past the language selection and then clicking on install - wait - nothing happens - correct
<jamiewan> sorry
<Jordan_U> pcbugfixer: Did you run the integrity check from the boot menu?
<Gnea> mazhar: can you do that from console?
<jamiewan> mazhar: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-in-ubuntu-jaunty.htm  also has intrepid stuff on it
<mazhar> I have hardy
<mazhar> :(
<mazhar> sorry but I like hardy
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> that fixed it, dont know what was wrong but the updated packages solved the issue
<mazhar> so I didnt install the latest
<Gnea> jamiewan: are you blind? it's 8.04! there is no dontzap requirement!
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: good
<Gnea> !LTS | jamiewan
<ubottu> jamiewan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<pcbugfixer> tried - also nothing happens - posible that the boot cd I created is a bummer - is there a means of thesting it ? please
<Gnea> jamiewan: it's LTS, so we still support it in-place.
<Gnea> mazhar: anyway, can you get to the console to make the edit?
<optikkore> would radeonhd be a better driver than ati or radeon which ubuntu picks by default for a radeon x1550?
<Jordan_U> pcbugfixer: When you boot from the CD one of the boot options is to check the integrity of the CD
<mazhar> Gnea: yes Ill try
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> nvm, that didnt work, i spoke too soon. the installation failed for some reason
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: from the ppa ?
<jamiewan> Gnea: sorry for the stuff up , and NO i am not blind but my son is so be a bit more considerate thank you
<dpreacher> how do I exclude 2 or more directories with the --exclude switch, do i specify --exclude once per path, or is there some separator. tar command.
<mazhar> Gnea: how do I open it?
<mazhar> Gnea: throught the terminal
<Gnea> jamiewan: pardon? what does your son have to do with this discussion?
<AnxiousNut> is there a program (CLI or GUI) that tells which application is using the internet to download (network monitor)
<mazhar> Gnea: sorry but Im new
<Gnea> mazhar: np - ctrl-alt-f1
<andreas_> Question : What should I write in my bash shell to see what kind of graphics hardware I got?
<mazhar> Gnea: thnx
<pcbugfixer> Ok I understand - however I tried that and it seems not to go any where - I will re-boot and try again - thanks - back soon - Jordan_U
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> yeah now i am getting this "vlc: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libvlc.so.2: file too short"
<mazhar> Gnea: sorry but how can I open the text file through terminal :(
<Gnea> mazhar: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: mm. maybe from your past installation? try purging it completely first
<Gnea> mazhar: just look for the first kernel line (gotta scroll down a ways past all of the comments)
<mazhar> Gnea: thnx alot Gnea :)\
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> not sure how, ive tried apt-get remove but that doesnt help
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: apt-get purge
<Jordan_U> andreas_: lspci | grep VGA
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: though really, the only difference there is config files are removed.
<andreas_> Jordan_U : Ty vm, just what I was looking for
<mazhar> ok gotta go
<Jordan_U> andreas_: np
<mazhar> problem fixed
<Gnea> mazhar: cheers
<spaceBARbarian> prefrontal_>> i have some red stuff realted to VLC in synaptic
<mazhar> thnx alot everone expecially Gnea :)
<mazhar> Bye
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> i have some red stuff realted to VLC in synaptic
<mazhar> *expecially
<mazhar> lol
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: i don't use synaptic, though it seems packages might be broken/
<KoolD> hey whats hal-system-smbi ?its consuming more than half of my cpu
<XooR> How I can install source of some package? Synaptic added src in apt/sources.list, but I don't see any src packages in a list from Synaptic (I also did reload).
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> okay same errors with apt-get purge, here - http://pastebin.org/28018
<Gnea> jamiewan: anyways, sorry about your son, I had no idea. let's try not to push anymore wrong buttons. :)
<Jordan_U> XooR: "apt-get source package" note that you do *not* need to run as root and the source package will be downloaded to the current directory
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: wow, how did this happen? i bet you every file you installed initially is zero length.
<XooR> Jordan_U, Thanks
<Jordan_U> XooR: np
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> yeah i dont know whats going on : (
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> should i just go reomove these packages manually ?
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: I'd be tempted to force the removal. dpkg -L will also show you the files installed originally, so you can check out a bit what's going on.
<prince_jammys> dpkg -L vlc
<prince_jammys> it seems all the files are there, but empty.
<jamiewan> Gnea: your right mate i'm a noob only have Jaunty 4 months
<Gnea> jamiewan: it's all good, took me awhile to figure out the ropes as well
<jamiewan> Gnea: Cheers lol
<Gnea> :)
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: You can use debsums to find out what files are zero size
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Are you using ext4?
<tstebut> join #android-root
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> yeah ext4, i am not sure what to do with dpkg
<prince_jammys> dpkg -L vlc  was just for you to see the files installed, and whether they're all empty
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Did you lose power or force shut down recently?
<crunchbang> hello everyone!
<crunchbang> what is our file manager?
<crunchbang> i am trying to run gksu
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> yeah my friend just told me he had forced a shutdown and got a whoile bunch of disconnected Inodes
<Aalinux> crunchbang: What's the prob?
<spaceBARbarian> that explains it
<Aalinux> crunchbang: crunchbang is from ubuntu 9.04.
<crunchbang> Aalinux, i want to run gksu nautilus
<Madsy> How can I change the style of the generated html page when using mod_dav_svn/libapache2-svn?
<crunchbang> whats the filemanager?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Run gksudo nautilus
<Madsy> The default css document under www/apache2-default has no effect
<crunchbang> Aalinux, nothing happens
<spaceBARbarian> prince_jammys>> dpkg -L vlc says vlc is not ins talled, dpkg -L libvlc2 says that it contains no files
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Try running "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libvlc2 libvlccore"
<crunchbang> isn't it dolphin or pacman? Aalinux
<dadrock> I have installed xp over my ubuntu system can any one tell me hw can i get my grub loder again ?
<mahmud> hay
<Aalinux> crunchbang: nautilus
<prince_jammys> spaceBARbarian: try what Jordan_U is saying.
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Have you configured /etc/sudoers ?
<mahmud> server
<Jordan_U> !grub | dadrock
<ubottu> dadrock: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m1ky> I want to install ubuntu 9.10 in my xp box, and i download the iso file, there is not a "wubi" in it. so what can i do?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Run sudo nautilus
<prince_jammys> gksudo was good
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> awesome, that worked.
<m1ky> anyone tell me how to install ubuntu 9.10 use wubi in xp box.
<Aalinux> prince_jammys: Yes, crunchbang said nothing happened.
<testi_> How do I install Java3D on ubuntu?
<KoolD> Hey whats hal-system-smbi?its consuming more than half of my cpu
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> so apparently when my friend ran fsck after the forced shutdown it said there were a lot of disconnected inodes and 'reference counts' were messed up, he said made it Fix whenever it asked, should I do anything else to make sure things are good ?
<crunchbang> sudo: nautilus: command not found
<crunchbang>  Aalinux
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Hello crunchbang the future of ubuntu 9.04  is your problem solved?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Have you installed nautilus?
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Yes, use debsums, also use sysrq next time ( and tell your friend to as well )
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Run dpkg -l | grep nautilus
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | spaceBARbarian
<ubottu> spaceBARbarian: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<csaba> how can I check if an application is using port 5064?
<Aalinux> !nautilus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<crunchbang> Aalinux, i want to run the default file manager.... i don't think it is nautilus
<pretender> i have a virtualbox hard disk image i am wanting to use in vmware.  How can i convert the vdi
<crunchbang> its pacman or dolphin
<prince_jammys> crunchbang: do you have GNOME?
<m1ky> csaba, netstat -an | grep 5064
<Aalinux> crunchbang: It's nautilus if you are in ubuntu.
<crunchbang> openbox prince_jammys
<csaba> thanks
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Is it ubuntu?
<crunchbang> Aalinux, i am in crunchbang
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Oh
<crunchbang> whats the file manager?
<prince_jammys> crunchbang: crunchbang is in the distro?
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> okay thanks
<prince_jammys> s/is/as/
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Run , sudo aptitude install nautilus
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: np
<crunchbang> dang this is a ubuntu channel
<prince_jammys> crunchbang: hahaha
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Run dolphin
<crunchbang> crunchbag! send me to this channel. default as a support channel
<ablmf> When I run a executable file from shell, when do I need to type "./xxx" and when could I just type “xxx"?
<KoolD> crunchbang: trys pcmanfm
<crunchbang> there is prolly no #cruchbag
<crunchbang> sorry
<crunchbang> my bad
<crunchbang> ok thanks KoolD
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Is there any channel for crunchbang ?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Have you run dolphin
<Aalinux> ?
<prince_jammys> there is a #crunchbang
<prince_jammys> maybe they named the channel something cute like #!
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Bang
<spaceBARbarian> haha i cant wait to try reboot even if system utterly broken
<crunchbang> there sudo pcmanfm
<crunchbang> thanks!
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: "debsums -c" should give you a list of all of the packages you need to reinstall, unfortunately it will also give a *lot* of false positives. I'm looking for something better
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Join #crunchbang
<linny> does anyone know of a gui based library application for Videos ?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: /join #crunchbang
<Steil> windows media player
<linny> very droll
<Aalinux> crunchbang: You are the future of ubuntu 9.04. bang->>crunch-->bang-->>
<crunchbang> wow! alot of people there. i wonder why #ubuntu is the default channel for crunchband. btw i am running it from a usb. its running flawlessly
<crunchbang> Aalinux, why do you say such words?
<crunchbang> i think linux mint is mo better for a casual usr
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Was it pcmanfm  or dolphin ?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: pcmanfm ?
<crunchbang> pcmanfm... i think it is openbox...
<Aalinux> crunchbang: So you ran gksudo pcmanfm , didn't you?
<X-Seti> Morning
<Aalinux> Night
<X-Seti> I have a problem with my other ubuntu, booted up ok, but seems to have no net access, in network moniter it says device is unmanaged
<crunchbang> sudo pcmanfm...
<X-Seti> command not found
<prince_jammys> ha
<najjems> when I boot up, it says "cpufreq: No nForce2 chipset" before continuing to ubuntu. How do I fix that?
<crunchbang> Aalinux, i was going to fix my grub/boot menu.lst but i don't have sufficient prvlges.
<crunchbang> i think i can just untick vista from gparted
<prince_jammys> crunchbang: then you need to sudo an editor, not the file manager.
<prince_jammys> sudo WhateverYourEditorIs /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jsoft> HOw do I run a command each time I log into gnome/xfce?
<Aalinux> crunchbang: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jsoft> .xsesion and .xinitrc does not seem to work
<jsoft> bear in mind in this case I am running xfce4
<prince_jammys> !startup | jsoft
<ubottu> jsoft: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<crunchbang> prince_jammys, i am not in my ubuntu partition. i am booting off a usb drive
<jsoft> :|
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: run "sudo apt-get install debsums && sudo debsums_init" It will take a while and require a lot of downloading, once it's done you can check what files are corrupted
<crunchbang> the uJ is in the HD.
<KoolD> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<prince_jammys> jsoft: i *think* ubuntu uses .xsessionrc (with the "rc")
<crunchbang> what if i just untick vista from the boot flags in partition editor. i think that will work... gUi! style
<najjems> and then when I boot up a different kernel, it says: "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<jsoft> prince_jammys: thanks.
<prince_jammys> jsoft: did that work? haven't used that in a long time.
<jsoft> I'll try it when I reboot next.
<prince_jammys> jsoft: you don't need to reboot, just restart X.
<prince_jammys> maybe that's what you meant.
<jony123> Hello i recently installed ubuntu 9.04 for my little brother on a computer.  And i would like to install a lighter desktop enviroment for example Xfce.  Would the operating system cope with the change?
<crunchbang> anyways.... thanks guys prince_jammys Aalinux
<prince_jammys> crunchbang: welcome.
<crunchbang> thanks for the support
<Kangarooo> hello is there a grapical client for some file dublicate finder?
<prince_jammys> jony123: yes.
<Aalinux> crunchbang: Welcome, crunchbang is cunchy. Isnt' it?
<AdvoWork> hi there. any ideas where I can go for support with ubuntu, got a problem with something, asked in here before, and on the support forums, no replies in weeks so am running out of ideas.
<jony123> prince_jammys: How do i get dropped to a shell
<Gnea> AdvoWork: just ask the question.
<prince_jammys> AdvoWork: you ask here. if no-one answers, it's most likely that no-one knew the answer.
<X-Seti> ummm ok, if i cant fix, reinstall time
<Gnea> AdvoWork: it's also possible that it's a problem that requires that you work through it, not a quick-solve
<prince_jammys> jony123: ctrl-alt-F1 will give you a VT login. ctrl-alt-F7 to come back to X. is that what you're asking?
<Kangarooo> hello is there a grapical client for some file dublicate finder?
<pcbugfixer> G'Day again Folks, - is Jordan_U still on air ?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: 03:31 < pcbugfixer> G'Day again Folks, - is Jordan_U still on air ?
<AdvoWork> Basically, using ubuntu, we use terminal server client to connect to a vista pc. This works fine, but you know when you hold shift down and it opens things in new windows, or highlights everything, now and again it does that, if fixes quickly but randomly does it. Ive identified it to be only happening when using terminal services client, its not the keyboard,mouse,stickykeys etc etc. any ideas please?
<X-Seti> umm cant even detect my router panel settings via ip on that box, how the hell cound that happen, box was ok last night
<Gnea> AdvoWork: sounds like a translation problem occurring between different GUI interfaces.
<X-Seti> cant even see localhost
<AdvoWork> Gnea, any idea how to identify that?
<Gnea> AdvoWork: using tsclient?
<Gnea> AdvoWork: have you tried changing any of the settings on the client?
<AdvoWork> Gnea, changed a few settings yeah, like RDP to RDP5, unsure what else to try
<X-Seti> doesnt connect via ip, do its not dns
<X-Seti> some service in ubuntu has stuffed up, maybe ufw
<Gnea> AdvoWork: yeah, RDP5 sounds like it would work... have you tried rdesktop?
<Gnea> !info rdesktop
<ubottu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<pcbugfixer> Can a Staffer help me please with registering
<Gnea> pcbugfixer: you have to ask in #freenode
<pcbugfixer> ok thanks
<DJones> !register | pcbugfixer
<ubottu> pcbugfixer: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<AdvoWork> Gnea, is there a gui for rdesktop?
<Gnea> AdvoWork: no, commandline only
<X-Seti> umm well i dont understand the problem, since it all looks ok, and i cant post anything on the boards about this problem since I do not know why this is happening, no internet connection isnt a common problem
<Gnea> AdvoWork: it could be scripted, though
<X-Seti> this is on the same router
<Gnea> X-Seti: wired or wireless?
<user4> hi
<X-Seti> Gnea, Wired
<Gnea> X-Seti: make/model of the router?
<X-Seti> netgear
<Gnea> yeah but what's the model?
<X-Seti> hold on, ill get it
<der_martin> hi folks :)
<der_martin> can anyone help me with XRDP ?
<Balsaq_> help did ubuntu 9.04 upgrade from8.10 and wnot take my username or password
<Gnea> !ask | der_martin
<ubottu> der_martin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<der_martin> I got it working on Ubuntu 9.04 running gnome
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Still here?
<X-Seti> doesnt say on the router since its sky branded, dg834gt
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: I'm curious about what you found.
<X-Seti> is from the interface panel
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: WIth spaceBARbarian ?
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: yes
<X-Seti> i have other distro installs on that box with the non working net, 32 bit and 64 bit ubuntus
<der_martin> I can connect to my machine via XRDP, but when I log into Gnome  my Deskbar keeps flickering as if it would be starting all over again and again, I can't even select an item from the startmenu
<X-Seti> its the 64 bit giving the issue?
<AnxiousNut> is there a program (CLI or GUI) that tells which application is using the network to download or upload
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: His friend force powered down the machine which with ext4 can cause files that are being overwritten to be zeroed out
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: I saw that part. You said you were looking for a means to detect the empty files or something like that.
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> just got back, saw your last message, ill do this later
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Well I have a way of detecting the files without false positives now
<spaceBARbarian> is it the sudo apt-get install debsums && sudo debsums_init command ?
<AdvoWork> Gnea, i will try that. only problem now is, any idea how I can switch back to ubuntu with key combination or similar? at the moment in tsclient i think its ctrl alt enter then < right arrow.
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: No, that just prepares the checksums
<X-Seti> arhh i think i found the problem
<kraut> moin
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Then you need to check if the files match the checksums
<X-Seti> box name is the same as another comp on the network, i wonder
<KoolD>  /join #remote-exploit
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: which you should be able to do by running this ( after the debsums_init ): sudo bash -c 'debsums -c | { while read file; do if [[ ! -s "$file" ]]; then echo "$file" ; fi; done;  }'
<spaceBARbarian> Jordan_U>> that looks like too much work for how little i use ubuntu :P
<der_martin> any idea concerning my problem with XRDP ???
<Jordan_U> spaceBARbarian: Well I'm curious if it works :)
<spaceBARbarian> haha find another gineua pig
<Macfuddy> I know this isn't strictly about ubuntu, but could somebody please direct me to where I could ask a question about linking servers for parallel computing?
<mgmuscari> i don't suppose anybody knows how to get thunderbird to sync up only with recent messages on a gmail account... as opposed to downloading everything since 2004...
<Anthrax> can anybody tell me how to make my headphones play sound
<Anthrax> my headphones and speakers are connected to the green jacks, on the front and back of my pc
<Jordan_U> prince_jammys: That finds all the files that have a different md5sum than the files provided in the packages, then checks those files to see if they are zero length
<AdvoWork> Gnea, think ive solved it, last problem though, can you auto get it to remember the password?
<prince_jammys> gotcha.
<Padhu> Anthrax: what is the OS version?
<Anthrax> ubuntu 8.10
<prince_jammys> Jordan_U: well, i don't see why it wouldn't work, if debsums -c outputs the right thing.
<chalcedony> how can i set the dns server to a better one in ubuntu jaunty?
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: System > Preferences > Network Connections I would reccommend openDNS
<Padhu> Anthrax: Just right click on speacker icon and select headphone.
<Anthrax> under prefrences
<chalcedony> Jordan_U, ty much :))
<Anthrax> its not showing "headphone"
<Jordan_U> chalcedony: np :)
<Anthrax> okay i got it thanks
<[fade]> hello
<[fade]> anyone available ?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | [fade]
<ubottu> [fade]: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[fade]> i have jaunty and intel graphical card
<[fade]> i wanted to improve it a bit
<[fade]> however, when i opened xorg.conf i found this http://pastebin.com/m428c1162
<Zonkerz> heloo
<[fade]> i have tried to update xorg, however the only thing i could configure is keyboard and nothing else
<[fade]> it did not asked me for anything
<Jordan_U> [fade]: How do you want to improve it?
<Zonkerz> y helloo
<[fade]> i want to apply this solution http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<prasad> Hello all,I have installed latest Ubuntu on Acer Laptop, but microphones do not work at all :(. can anybody help ?
<chiggavelli> how to install pftp have no clue
<[fade]> still, when i open xorg.conf i just device : configured video device and thats it
<chalcedony> Jordan_U, what does opendns do that a plain dns server won't?
<cristi1> hey, i'm having trouble with my laptop's webcam. The image is upside down for some reason. Can someone help me out?
<AdvoWork> Gnea, basically its doing the same on rdesktop now. any further suggestions?
<chiggavelli> anyobe can help me to install pftp
<chiggavelli> anybody*
<prasad> Hello all,I have installed latest Ubuntu on Acer Laptop, but microphones do not work at all :(. can anybody help ? No option worked for me !
<AdvoWork> chiggavelli, cant you just do sudo apt-get install pftp ?
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<chiggavelli> advo i did but need to compile it
<chiggavelli> E: Couldn't find package pftp
<Brucevdk> Hi, does anybody know of any instructions/howto that explain how you can remove NotifyOSD and switch back to the old notification daemon?
<anodesni> How do I remove the virtualbox kernel module?? vboxdrv
<chiggavelli> bash: /jail/glftpd/ftp-data/users/glftpd: Permission denied
<DeadPanda> Hey, is there any way to print something from the command line (ala lpr/lp), but have it authenticate with my username/password, not root's?  Causing me a headache trying to authenticate to print to a samba queue
<chiggavelli> why i get that denied
<prasad> does anybody have any idea regarding this problem ?
<prasad> kindly assist, i have tried almost everything but did not work in ubuntu 9.04.
<prasad> well, its a Desktop edition
<jimbeam12> what problem?
<jimbeam12> ohh microphones..
<prasad> jimbeam12, yes
<prasad> is it a bug ?
<anodesni> what about the microphone?
<prasad> anodesni, system as well external micropphones are not working
<anodesni> prasad, did you unmute them?
<prasad> anodesni, no nothing is muted
<anodesni> prasad, did you try alsamixer -c 0 ?
<prasad> anodesni, yes
<prasad> anodesni, but did not work at all
<prasad> anodesni, I also upgraded the alsa mixer
<anodesni> maybe the corresponding kernelmodule is blacklisted
<prasad> anodesni, and that solved my external headphone problem but microphone still not working
<Brucevdk> Nevermind, it was aparantly as easy as installing notification-daemon, removing notifyosd and killing notifyosd...
<prasad> anodesni, is it just because of the model i am using ?
<anodesni> prasad, sorry I can't help you any further
<prasad> anodesni, my model is Acer 4736 G
<prasad> anodesni, ok, np, thanks for showing interest :)
<jimbeam12> have u tried re-installing the driver again
<prasad> jimbeam12, are talking about alsa mixer, about drivers i dont have much idea :(
<tarelerulz>  With virtual cd drive program if you mount can you use that to install Ubuntu? that way I don't wast a dvd/cd ?
<Guest45922> how do i change my nickk :S ?
<prince_jammys> /nick YourNewNick
<chalcedony> Guest45922, do /nick NickIWant
<stefg> tarelerulz: No that'S not possible. you have to restart your computer to install. But you could use an USB thumbdrive
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> nice one google
<google> ty
<google> ty
<stefg> !install | tarelerulz
<ubottu> tarelerulz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<google> ehm somone who can help me make my yubuntu looc an little nicer/cooler ?
<google> ubuntu*
<amigamia> is the badder meinholf movie out yet?
<chalcedony>  what does opendns do that a plain dns server won't?
<tarelerulz> stefg what if I use Vista and its on other partition .   I have two Ubuntu partitions .  I used virtual drive to install program ,but not an os
<stefg> !themes | google
<ubottu> google: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<google> ty
<jimbeam12> stefg have u tried this..
<lupo1> ciao
<lupo1> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jimbeam12> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<lupo1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> tarelerulz: first of all you should take a complete backup, so in case something happens you can go back. I'd recomemnd to avoid wub and virtual partitions, but resize the vista partition to make room for (at least) 2 linux partitions (min. ~5 GB for the OS, min. size of you RAM for swap)
<tarelerulz> it taking forever to download Ubuntu 9.04 and I have Ubuntu installed on other computer via Wubi . I was wondering if Wubi downloads an ubuntu install iso to your computer .
<google> what programs do i need to make my ubuntu too look good ?
<stefg> tarelerulz: how did you get the wubi install to that other computer?
<google> it was an program that i had befor but i dont remember it.. it was an menudock
<stefg> !dock | google
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<stefg> !awn | google
<ubottu> google: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<stefg> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bigcat> awn can be installed through synaptic
<Balsaq_> what does the file analizer do ion 9.04...just ran it dont get it?
<Painoraja> excuse me, but would anyone tell me where can I find help in finnish? I mean IRC :)
<stefg> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Painoraja> thanx
<theTrav> wtf!?
<theTrav> oop sorry, wrong channel
<tarelerulz> I download and install wubi to the other computer weeks ago .  I was thinking rather then waiting hours (4) for Ubuntu 9.04 to download I could  find where wubi put the Ubuntu 9.04 iso and burn it to cd .   Would that even work ?
<stefg> tarelerulz: if you can find the ptoper .iso file, of course. it's, well... an ISO
<soreau> tarelerulz: I think you should probably just download and burn a cd so you can have it as a live cd too
<debuggerboy> where can I get conexant 56k winmodem driver for ubuntu 8.04
<google> someone who can help me with awn-mananger ?
<DJones> tarelerulz: Check out this blog posting about converting a wubi install to a full installation, it might help http://popey.com/blog/2009/07/16/migrating-from-wubi-to-full-ubuntu-install/
<stefg> tarelerulz: you could even manage to clone your existing wubi install to another box. Requires some tweaking and knowledge, but is perfectly doable
<soreau> debuggerboy: Maybe you should be asking where you can get a decent internet connection :P
<soreau> google: #awn
<Chousuke> debuggerboy: you'll die a year earlier if you try to make that thing work. save yourself the trouble and buy a real modem.
<DJones> tarelerulz: Even that ended up doing a reinstall after backing up the user data and installed applications
<debuggerboy> soreau, hai, I have already applied for my DSL connection, Till then I need this...
<debuggerboy> i have been using conexant 56k driver ubuntu 32 bit
<debuggerboy> I need conexant 56 driver for ubuntu 64 bit
<coofish> hi,anybody speak good english?I need a  'teacher ' via skype
<Steil> i can
<tarelerulz> Well,  wanted to know my option.  Plus, with the idea of getting the iso from the wubi install on my other computer , I wanted to know if there was maybe some techical reason I could not use that iso. Thanks guys
<Chousuke> debuggerboy: I'm pretty certain none exists. it's a binary blob, isn't it?
<stefg> tarelerulz: the key to success is in preparation. Have a backup, and don't rely on the Ubuntu installer to make room for you, but give some prepared unpartioned space to work with to the installer
<Steil> but it cost $30/month
<coofish> can't aford  ur service...sigh
<debuggerboy> what could be a good modem to buy for ubuntu 64?
<google> someone who can help me with awn ?
<hipodilski> hi guys I'm looking for a problem that is able to convert me a whole website with it's links into one pdf file
<hipodilski> any idea of any such program?
<stefg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=520846
<google> wye cant i turn on the extra effect ?
<najjems> i compiled a new kernel 2.6.29, but it has a lot of problems, so I decided to go back to the old one. 2.6.28-15-generic
<najjems> how do I remove the usr/src/linux-2.6.29 folder?
<najjems> it's taking space.
<[fade]> its not wise to do so
<[fade]> sources are needed when compiling stuff
<Prohibited> How do I copy a file using the Terminal?
<[fade]> if u want to remove it, then just type sudo rm -rf <desired folder>
<google> wye cant i turn on the extra effect ?
<stefg> najjems: Do really have problems in deleting a folder?
<[fade]> Prohibited ctrl+shitv+v
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<[fade]> oh, copy a file
<Prohibited> ;p
<stefg> !cli | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<debuggerboy> also, please guide me how to install ubuntu 9.04 on a VIA based mother board. installation is not detecting my "VIA IDE Bus master" IDE controller. Mine is IDE hdd
<[fade]> then cp filename /file/folder/
<ShapeShifter499> what file holds all the gpg sig. in ubuntu?(if there even is one)
<[fade]> example cp /home/fade/test.txt /home/fade/desktop/
<Prohibited> so sudo cp /PathToFile/filename /PathToDestination ?
<google> wye cant i turn on the extra effect ?
<google> wye cant i turn on the extra effect ?
<stefg> debuggerboy: so that measn that you can't install from the 'Desktop'-Installer because your chipset isn't properly detected? Have you tried the alternate installer already?
<najjems> stefg: i'm just not sure how to go about it.
<bigcat> visit the ubuntu forum
<jsoft> Boredom = high
<Prohibited> google: Go System, Administration, Hardware Drivers and have a look if you have any graphics drivers availiable
<google> visuel effect = extra dosent work for me :S :(
<debuggerboy> I tried the 2 install option, it also drops me to initramfs prompt
<stefg> najjems: man rm ... or open a root-nautilus with gksudo nautilus .... just delete it an make that the symlink /usr/src/linux points to correct position (in that case the stock linux-header folder
<debuggerboy> but my ubuntu 8.04 detect my "VIA IDE Bus master" IDE controller.
<google> aaah now i know wye it dosent work.. i forgot to restart the computer
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know?
<najjems> stefg: I tried rm, but it says i can't delete it since it's not empty.. I can't possibly empty out each folder right?
<debuggerboy> stefg>: but my ubuntu 8.04 detect my "VIA IDE Bus master" IDE controller.
<[fade]> what do u want to do najjems ?
<Sevet> najjems: rm -rf on it will work, but it's probably put there by a linux-(kernel-version)-source or linux-(kernel-version)-headers package, uninstalling that would also remove it and be far better
<stefg> najjems: rm -rf /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-blah
<tarelerulz> any of you try running firefox 3.5 and flash with wine on Ubuntu 9.04 , if so how did that work ?
<Prohibited> why are you running firefox using WINE?
<DigitalKiwi> it is faster
<Prohibited> =o
<jsoft> It is??
<Prohibited> DigitalKiwi: From New Zealand?
<DigitalKiwi> no
<najjems> Sevet: I uninstalled it by "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.29"
<najjems> Sevet: and I already removed the things in /boot
<DigitalKiwi> jsoft: windows firefox is known to run faster in wine than linux firefox due to librarys, this can be alleviated using preload
<Sevet> najjems: ...i don't think that's the package you wanted
<DigitalKiwi> hmm
<tarelerulz> Prohibited, I want to  see if I can get flash player working better by running firefox 3.5 in wine .
<DigitalKiwi> !preload
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload
<DigitalKiwi> drats
<Sevet> that's your kernel, your machine won't be able to start without it
<najjems> Sevet: so how do I properly remove it?
<[fade]> :)
<pcbugfixer> G'DAy again Folks, the install CD I made up appears to have a corrupt Kernel Image - where do I download the official file for Ubuntu 9.04 desktop and instructions for making a boot CD please - any pointers re disabling Anti-Virus or download manager like GetRight Pro ?
<stefg> Sevet: he's talking about cleaning up after some experiments with kernel compiling. That's not the default kernel
<chuxxsss> I have outlook at work and want to tranfer all my email to home without send them home how would I do this and import it to Evolution
<Prohibited> DigitalKiwi: Are you from New Zealand?
<jsoft> I am :)
<Sevet> stefg: phew :)
<DigitalKiwi> no i am not (that's what the no was to earlier)
<Prohibited> hm
<Sevet> najjems: is the file from a package or one you uncompressed there yourself?
<najjems> Sevet: stefg: so am I fine with rm -rf?
<Prohibited> !cip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cip
<Prohibited> !cp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<DigitalKiwi> http://tech.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/02/13/0058251
<tjz> is it true that there are a few version of ubuntu?
<Sevet> if you uncompressed it there yourself use rm -rf, if it's from a package look for any installed packages starting linux- and ending in either -headers or -source
<tjz> theme wise?
<najjems> Sevet: it's a new kernel I tried compiling myself, but I was unstable so I went back to my old one
<stefg> najjems: if you have to ask, i'd rather use the graphical filemanager to delete that folder :-) since it requires sudo privileges to remove that folder, a typo can easily hose your system
<chuxxsss> I have outlook at work and want to transfer all my email to home without send them home how would I do this and import it to Evolution
<Prohibited>  mnikjubhyhm
<Prohibited> hm*
<Flannel> tjz: There's different GUIs, which look different.  You can also always theme whichever one you already have.
<Prohibited> I'm trying to copy the file edid.bin from /home/scott to /etc/X11, I run "sudo cp /home/scott/edid.bin /etc/X11/edid.bin" and the file remains unchanged
<debuggerboy> I have my VIA IDE controller detected in ubuntu 8.04 but the same is not getting detected in ubuntu 9.04 installation. I tried passing pci=noacpi and all_generic_ide with no luck.
<najjems> stefg: Synaptics Package Manager? well, i did try. but when I search "linux" all it displays is the current kernel. and I definitely don't want to remove that
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html chuxxsss
<vallhalla81> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<vallhalla81> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Prohibited> I'm trying to copy the file edid.bin from /home/scott to /etc/X11, I run "sudo cp /home/scott/edid.bin /etc/X11/edid.bin" and the file remains unchanged
<stefg> najjems: nautilus! is it really so hard to navigate to /usr/src/ and delete a folder ?
<debuggerboy> bye
<NoReflex> Hey guys! Do you know of a way to find out which compile options were used to build a deb package from Ubuntu's repositories?
<najjems> stefg: sorry, no, I just got a little confused
<trey333> In Sys -> Admin -> User/Groups I made an edit to my home folder directory that doesn't mount on boot. Bad idea. How do I fix this?
<Appiah> When I turn off ubuntu , and it gets to console , my screen is just black. No ubuntu logo with progress bar or versbose console messages. Anyway to fix it?
<stefg> trey333: are there any other user accounts on that machine that you can log in?
<trey333> appiah: have you tried recovery mode on boot?
<trey333> I'm on the same machine, different partition
<trey333> I'
<trey333> I have a Crunchbang/Ubuntu combo and I was trying to get Crunchbang to use the normal install's home folder as a home directory
<unimatrix> what happens with a sound stream that is intended to go to OSS in ubuntu? does pulseaudio intercept it?
<chuxxsss> thanks DigitalKiwi
<DigitalKiwi> mmhmm
<DigitalKiwi> yw
<Appiah> trey333 no... what would i do there
<DigitalKiwi> hope it works for you chuxxsss
<HazeFaze> Appiah: have you tried to change to another virtual tty? via strg+alt+f1 =
<trey333> appiah: When GRUB loads, you'll see (Recovery Mode) next to each kernel. it will load a little different, no splash. You're given a few options, including an option to try to fix graphics issues.
<camon> g force superspie in missione
<stefg> trey333: although you could manually edit /etc/passwd on the hosed system i'd rather boot to recovery conole, drop to root shell and put a symlink at the position where the users home folder should be to the position where it really is. that'll allow you to log in again and fix the situation from your user account
<mshahruz> mshahruz@debian:~$ uname -a
<mshahruz> Linux debian 2.6.26-2-686 #1 SMP Wed Aug 19 06:06:52 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<trey333> don't know how to make a sym link. Could I create another user pretty easily from the command line?
<momceras2> Hi ! Trying to install C compiler (gcc) without success (no apt-get, make, c compiler avaiable on system). Any help ?
<DigitalKiwi> why no apt-get available? 0.o
<stefg> trey333: yeah... run adduser from the cli, make sure it gets admin rights
<momceras2> don't know. I didn't install it. it's from a POS system
<mshahruz> DigitalKiwi,  what do u mean?
<momceras2> Maybe they remove or really didn't install it
<DigitalKiwi> mshahruz: momceras2 is trying to install gcc but doesn't have apt-get
<stefg> momceras2: that'S a POS system running ubuntu?
<mshahruz> is he using debian?
<mshahruz> or ubuntu?
<mshahruz> then apt was supposed to be there by default
<trey333> stefg - thanks. i'll try that
<jsh> momceras2: are you logged in as root?
<momceras2> when I do - cat /pro/version - I get linux version 2.6.25.20-sdi (lucas@fonseca) (gcc version 4.2.4 (ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3))
<momceras2> I'm logged as root
<stefg> trey333: like 'adduser try' ... going thru the dialogs, the aditionally 'adduser try admin' to make you member of the admin group
<vallhalla81> could any one give me a hand or a link where i can get to grips with ssh mainly scp to get a file from my server to my system
<stefg> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<DigitalKiwi> man scp ?
<stefg> bot is out for breakfeast ...
<Darkedge> Is slowdown in games a common thing?
<DigitalKiwi> it's not uncommon
<AgRiO> buenas
<AgRiO> xd
<erUSUL> vallhalla81: scp youruser@yourserver:/path/to/file /local/path/
<erUSUL> !es | AgRiO
<ubottu> AgRiO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mshahruz> which game Darkedge ?
<vallhalla81> erUSUL: thank you
<Darkedge> What's it called again?
<Darkedge> It's like Gituar Hero...
<DigitalKiwi> frets on fire?
<erikk71> i think dell makes lousy power supplies i had to jchange the power supply in my dell gx 260
<[fade]> give me some good game for linux pls
<O__o> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<stefg> !games | [fade]
<ubottu> [fade]: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<erikk71> not the first dell power i had fail on me
<[fade]> thank you
<anybudy> disabled it but still having the login sound? help please.
<momceras2> ok. I think it's hard to install gcc on my system
<Darkedge> Yes...
<Madsy> [fade]: Oolite is a good Elite clone available in the official repository. "Applications->Add/Remove.."
<stefg> erikk71: that's where they make the money .... but that's offtopic
<Darkedge> Frets on fire...
<unimatrix> wtf, ubottu is using that outdated icculus game list?!
<momceras2> I needed it because I had to install virtualbox additions
<erikk71> luckily the p4 dell uses standard atx
<optikkore_> Ok so does anyone know if there is a way to get fglrx 9.3 working with jaunty and not downgrade xorg?
<Darkedge> DigitalKiwi: Is this a common prob.?
<momceras2> or... there is any way to install virtualbox on a system that don't have make, apt-get or c compiler ?
<optikkore_> cuz radeonhd doesnt have any 3D right?
<momceras2> Just need mouse working
<DigitalKiwi> for frets on fire? I don't know, but for games in general, well software in general, slowdowns after extended use is not uncommon
<ArcticAzure> hello
<hipitihop> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com struggling at the moment ? I'm getting timeouts trying to install a ppa key
<ArcticAzure> hipitihop: I had an issue with that before
<DJones> hipitihop: Yes, its been having problems for a week or so
<Darkedge> :/
<anybudy> disabled it but still having the login sound? help please.
<stefg> momceras2: i don't think taht qualifies as an ubuntu support question. whatever that distro was before, if the vendor decided to decapitate the system by removing apt, it's not ubuntu anymore
<Darkedge> Anyone here got fretsonfire?
<ubuntu> oi?
<Darkedge> Does the game run slowly for you?
<ubuntu> hi?
<ubuntu> i need some suport pls
<hipitihop> ArcticAzure: DJones is there an alternative ?
<Darkedge> We're listening...
<DigitalKiwi> we can't support you if we don't know your question
<Ghoul> lol, cool and original nick
<marcellus> Anyone have time to help me configure my home network. I have DSL line (soon to be changed) where I get a static address to server (A). A has an additional NIC which I want to hook up a D-Link wireless router (R). To R I want to connect two other computers (C1 and C2). Now I had/have a setup working connecting C1 to A with DHCP, but I am stumped getting this to work.
<ubuntu> everitime i try to install the ubunto it says it cant unmount the cdrom
<ubuntu> please
<Ghoul> please don't try to remove it in the middle of the instalation :)
<ubuntu> i dont
<ubuntu> i just go and create the partitions
<ubuntu> then hit next next
<ubuntu> and it says cant unmont cdrom
<optikkore_> Ok so does anyone know if there is a way to get fglrx 9.3 working with jaunty and not downgrade xorg???
<Prohibited> If I copy a file (customedid.bin) to the folder /etc/X11/ and then I try to open it using a Hex Edition, it gives me the error "Unable to Open File"
<hipitihop> marcellus: I can give it a shot, do you want to pm me ?
<ArcticAzure> is there a version of ubuntu that will run on an old PC?
<Darkedge> :/ Your drive loves it's self, Try...
<Prohibited> but if I try to open it before I copy it, it sucessfulyl opens
<Darkedge> Formatting it without the CD?
<stefg> ArcticAzure: define 'old'
<Darkedge> Have you installed like Deep Freeze or anything like that?
<DJones> hipitihop: There is an alternative, but I'm not sure what it is, i'd suggest asking the question to see if somebody knows what the alternative is
<ubuntu> me?
<coofish> ArcticAzure:how old  is ur pc?
<Prohibited> Specs, not years.
<unimatrix> is there a screencasting program in ubuntu that works?
<ubuntu> i need to set new partitions
<notabot_> it kinda helpdesk?
<DJones> hipitihop: I'll see if I can find the link thats been posted a couple of times in the last week
<Prohibited> ArticAzure: Computer model or, Hard drive (total space - e.g. 30GB), CPU (1.6GHz, 1.8GHz etc) Graphics card (16 MB, 32 MB, 64 MB .. )
<ArcticAzure> stefg: a thinkpad 760ED, with 32mb ram, a 1.8GB HDD, a 2MB trident video card, no USB, no native CD-ROM booting capability (i have something that lets it boot from CD)
<optikkore_> i have a HIS ATI Radeon X1550 512mb video card, and need help trying to find the proper driver for it
<Prohibited> :O
<Prohibited> lol how old is taht computer..
<hipitihop> DJones: thanks.
<coofish> lol~32m ram...
<O__o> can ubuntu be installed on ipod touch?
<Prohibited> 32 MB RAM..
<ArcticAzure> it was a windows 95 computer
<Prohibited> lol
<stefg> ArcticAzure: 32 MB ram is no option.... cli only or something like slackware 7.0 (a dinosaur)
<DJones> hipitihop: This is what was posted a couple of days ago "ou can use pool.sks-keyservers.net in place of the keyserver if you are adding a ppa to your ubuntu install.  If you are creating a ppa on launchpad then you should ask in #launchpad"
<notabot_> im a newbie linux user, n i want to know, that do i have to use an antivirus?
<Prohibited> ArticAzure: you may like MS DOS :]
<DigitalKiwi> ArcticAzure: lol
<O__o> notabot_, no need
<DigitalKiwi> get damn small linux or something
<erUSUL> !av | notabot_
<ubottu> notabot_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Prohibited> notabot: You don't need a anti-virus for Ubuntu.
<notabot_> thx, thats cool
<ArcticAzure> I wonder if there's a linux out there made specifically for old PCs
<DJones> hipitihop: That should start "You can use..." etc
<popey> unimatrix: recordmydesktop works
<stefg> ArcticAzure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BasicLinux
<O__o> u can run xwindows with 32MB
<DigitalKiwi> ArcticAzure: damn small should run, that or puppy
<O__o> dont have to be all CLI
<unimatrix> popey: yeah, except it can't capture sound
<erUSUL> ArcticAzure: there are many. puppy linux; damm small linuz... etc
<popey> unimatrix: works here
<O__o> try delilinux
<stefg> ArcticAzure: http://www.delilinux.de/index.html
<ubuntu> i think i need to set the partitions by hand
<optikkore_> anyone have any idea about my problem?
<ubuntu> cuz of the ntsf partition
<popey> unimatrix: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23829577/recordSoundAndDesktop.sh  try that script instead :)
<coofish> if with gui envilment,minimal ram should be  256MB
<popey> unimatrix: also look at this:- http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2009/09/11/Screencasting_on_Ubuntu_-_Part_1_of_3
<O__o> coofish, u can run gui with 16MB
<DigitalKiwi> delilinux uses pacman \o/
<DigitalKiwi> go with that ^_^
<ArcticAzure> iphonelinux seems to be doing okay
<Elive_user90_fr> hi, i've got a little problem. I upgrade kde from 3.5 to 4, and since i got no more graphical session available. I can see "Starting K Display Manager: KDE" but i'm still in the tty1. Then i try kdm restart and nothing happened. When i type startx i've got this message : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-38529
<hipitihop> DJones: many thanks, that worked. BTW. I was only trying to install a key not setup a new one
<DJones> hipitihop: your welcome
<stefg> Elive_user90_fr: #kubuntu or #kubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<optikkore_> i have a HIS ATI Radeon X1550 512mb video card, and need help trying to find the proper driver for it
<mans28far> some direction pls. did updates and now mozilla has no back button. no more bookmarks. will not log on to certain websites(nothing happens after click login/sign in)
<ArcticAzure> iphonelinux no longer exists XD
<ArcticAzure> failure!
<Elive_user90_fr> stefg, > it's not akde problem but a xorg problem
<Elive_user90_fr> * a kde
<ubuntu> WY it fails unmounting cdrom when i do they partitions ext 3 at / and the swap
<stefg> mans28far: try making a new profile
<ActionParsnip> !ati | optikkore
<ubottu> optikkore: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mans28far> new user profile? if that doesnt work. 2nd guess?
<ActionParsnip> mans28far: right click toolbar -> customise
<ubuntu> som ehelp plz?
<ActionParsnip> mans28far: you can add buttons as you wish
<ArcticAzure> e-help?
<DigitalKiwi> ArcticAzure: deli linux looks really cool, i'd try it for your computer, heck i might even try it in a VM
<ActionParsnip> !ask | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prohibited> ubuntu; state what your problem is
<mans28far> actiparsnip. back button is grayed out
<Prohibited> !ask | Ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prohibited> o. he changed his name
<Prohibited> lol
<Prohibited> well he should have gotten the msg
<stefg> mans28far: i suspect that some Addon is misbehaving... or you might have a corrupt filesystem and your firefox profile is broken
<moodhugs> hi, i can't get my webcam to work in ubuntu. appearantly stv680 is the driver, it loads when i put it in but no /dev/video device is made and it doesn't do anything really.
<GiveMeWeed> problem is that when i do a basic instal from cdrom, when i get to the part to make the partitions
<stefg> !webcam | moodhugs
<ubottu> moodhugs: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<unimatrix> popey: apparently i need to configure recordmydesktop to work with JACK and first configure pulseaudio to work with JACK... what an annoyance
<ActionParsnip> moodhugs: maybe it needs options when you modprobe the driver in
<GiveMeWeed> i try create a ext3 and a swap
<mans28far> thats what i think it is to. its one of the updates. when i goto the add-on page. mozila crashes
<ActionParsnip> mans28far: rename ~/.mozilla and rerun firefox
<GiveMeWeed> and it says he cant unmount the cdrom and fails to start instal
<Prohibited> hm
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<stefg> GiveMeWeed: tell about your hardware
<Prohibited> I hate my computer
<administrator_> do u know about karibuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ot | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<administrator_> why
<Prohibited> I'm only transfering a file at 1mb/s :(
<Prohibited> I really hate this computer
<GiveMeWeed> no sutch comand lsb
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: thats your connection, not your computer
<popey> unimatrix: you don't _have_ to use jack at all
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you need to use the whole command
<Prohibited> I mean, transfer a file from my External hard drive to ./desktop
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: lsb_release -c
<stefg> Prohibited: that'S the reason why it never does what you want it to do :-) be gentle and patient, and the machine will bow to your will :-)
<administrator_> karibuntu is not a ubuntu version
<administrator_> ??
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you didnt get the whole command
<popey> unimatrix: just put "hw:0,0" in the audio card field
<GiveMeWeed> jhaaa sry
<Prohibited> if it was my connection, it'd be under 500 kb/s
<GiveMeWeed> lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> administrator_: its not an official release so isnt supported in the official channel
<Prohibited> oo Google uses a edited version of Ubuntu
<popey> unimatrix: http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/25/getting-back-into-screencasting/ see that
<administrator_> ok
<GiveMeWeed> Codename:	jaunty
<Prohibited> their distro is called Goobuntu :D
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: ok, thats cool, did you MD5 test the ISO? have you ran the CD checker?
<coofish>  Goobuntu,,sooooooooooooooooooooooo creative!!!!!!
<coofish> hahahaaaaaaaaaaa
<Prohibited> I know
<Prohibited> http://en.wikipedia.org/Goobuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lubuntu is gonna be rad :D
<GiveMeWeed> n
<Prohibited> funny if Mc Donalds "McBuntu"
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: i think you should, the image you downloaded may be corrupt or incomplete
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: so you need to check with MD5
<GiveMeWeed> ok how i can doit?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: the CD also has a selfcheck which you have also ignored
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: here are the correct hashes the md5sum needs to output: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: if you get anything different, the image is bad and needs redownloading
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: can you also tell 2 friends about md5sums and tell them to tell 2 friends
<lizzzy> Hey, so I already have  C: and D: partitioned on my system and am gonna install ubuntu on D: . I don't wanna do a "install inside windows", what are my other options?
<GiveMeWeed> man and i cant install it from here?
<GiveMeWeed> like dl and instal
<GiveMeWeed> ?
<ActionParsnip> if the image is on another partition whichis accessible you can do it from the livecd
<lizzzy> I have the ubuntu cd with me.
<GiveMeWeed> the cd starts
<GiveMeWeed> im on some pre instal SO
<ArcticAzure> by the way, ubuntu seems to be unable to play videos pulled off youtube (/tmp/Flashxxxxx) in HQ format, but it can play HD/Regular format. Flash player runs fine. Just like totem and stuff
<GiveMeWeed> and have my wireless on
<lizzzy> and there is an option to install into sdb?
<GiveMeWeed> so i have web here
<GiveMeWeed> in install it have this command ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: doesnt matter if the CD starts, if there are errors in the image then the data on the disk will be bad
<GiveMeWeed> cant i make it instal from web?
<stefg> lizzzy: you actually don't install ubuntu to 'D:' ... there is no 'D:' in linux. Rather delete that (supposedly empty) D-Partition an give the installer the unused, unpartitioned space to work with
<ActionParsnip> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you can use the minimal CD and install from the web
<GiveMeWeed> ys im here on this minimal SO
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: as long as your network device is detected by the very basic installer
<GiveMeWeed> ys it is
<GiveMeWeed> im on it
<GiveMeWeed> Wireless
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: minimal installs in text mode, not desktop
<[fade]> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<GiveMeWeed> wy not?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: why not what?
<google> someone who can help me with my geforce 9800 gt tv out ?
<GiveMeWeed> i can instal from here
<GiveMeWeed> chanching the script of the instal?
<WinterWeaver> terminal command for getting Hard-Drive Size and Space left ?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: well you currently have no way of knowing if the CD you have is good as you have burned unchecked data and ignored the CD checking fuction
<google> someone ?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you could reboot and run the CD self check....
<stefg> WinterWeaver: df -h
<WinterWeaver> ta stefg
<GiveMeWeed> ok  ill try
<ActionParsnip> google: sup?
<ActionParsnip> google: have you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<google> ehm dont know realy i have install the nvidia driver..
<google> the problem is that i dont get coloure oin the tv
<chalcedony> (*(*(*(*(*( ActionParsnip )*)*)*)*)*)
<ActionParsnip> google: lok if you press alt+f2 and type nvidia-settings and it enter, do you get any error messages?
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony :)
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> good to see you :)
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: and yo
<chalcedony> ty :)
<moodhugs> oh i found out a forum that it's a common bug . some kinda regression from upgrading. blah
<stefg> google: that might be a BIOS setting. you need to specify the color standard (NTSC or PAL) correctly
<google> i have nvidia-settings..
<ActionParsnip> google: ok did it moan about missing the driver or did it just come up and look at you?
<NewUser33> i'm new in ubuntu
<NewUser33> is that forums for new users too
<ActionParsnip> NewUser33: yes the forums are a great source of help
<unimatrix> popey: doesn't work, no matter what
<stefg> NewUser33: of course ... if evryone knows everything we wouldn't need forums or irc
<google> well the nividia program isent the error the thing is that i can change my tv out signal in the control panel in nvidia
<google> and what do you mean by bios stefg ?
<stefg> google: once again: check your bios
<google> ehm i know my bios and the isent somthing about my grapic configurasion
<stefg> google: the startup screen appearing right after you switch the computer on.
<ActionParsnip> google: ok then click through to the display options and click detect displays a few times
<google> stefg i have no option to change to pal or the otherone.. so the bois i cant configure it
<ActionParsnip> google: i'd also check bios as stefg says, it may hold the key
<ActionParsnip> google: if not you can specify TV standards in xorg.conf
<mmcji> howdee
<google> how do i get to the xorg.conf then ?
<NewUser33> same question
<mmcji> I am looking for a way to add custom menu's on either gnome-terminal, or konsole for running macros and other scripts from
<mmcji> Xorg -configure
<mmcji> that will gen a test config called xorg.conf.new
<mmcji> you can then test it and if it works cp it to /etc/X11/
<google> so i shull wright Xorg .configure in the terminal ?
<arnarl> Hi, I'm having problems reaching keyserver.ubuntu.com (from two different networks), anyone else seeing that?
<stefg> google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4929070
<mmcji> however most distros now might not even have a xorg.conf to start off with because of the updates to xorg it's self
<neoclone> has anybody faced this problem..No low battery power beep in Toshiba satellite a135 s2276, Ubuntu 9.04  ?
<google> stefg ty wery mutch
<google> i have looked for an solution on google but never find one so..
<mmcji> no, not Xorg .configure
<mmcji> but Xorg -configure
<ArcticAzure> my laptop battery seems to be repairing itself :>
<google> how do u paste in the console :S ?
<coofish> neoclone,never  expect too much in linux!or  swich to M$
<ziroday> google: middle click
<ziroday> google: or right click, paste
<mmcji> I find with new xorg changes, I seldem need to fiddle with custom xorg anymore
<google> dosent worrk with the right click
<google> middle worked :D
<HMMM>  i have a win domain and are playing around wanting to add linux computers as "normal" domain members just like the xp members. So that regular noob workers can use linux as their workstation. Is this possible with few to none issues???
<coofish> hmmM,  pc hel- desk  in ur company?
<neoclone> coofish,i have been using linux for close to 5 years..first red hat..and for teh last 3 years ubuntu..prior versions of ubuntu would give the beep sound when my laptop battery goes low..only in jaunty i have problem
<HMMM> there is no company im playing at home
<HMMM> or more like a theory question
<coofish> so check   ur on-board  speaker~~~
<coofish> haha
<stefg> HMMM: possible, but not without issues AD is a different beast from the commonly used LDAP in Linux
<HMMM> how about xp clients on linux dc server
<HMMM> easyer?
<stefg> HMMM: let me see if i can come up with som links ... meanwhile you might reading the !ebox factoid useful
<neoclone> i have checked speaker,and other sound settings.....was wondering if its a known issue
<stefg> !ebox | HMMM
<ubottu> HMMM: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<coofish> neoclone,have you master  the technich of  modify /write  hot keys driver scripts?
<HMMM> ok. thank you.
<stefg> HMMM: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<ArcticAzure> "Design charge: 8.5 Wh" is what my battery status thing says, what's everyone else getting so I can compare them to see if my battery is healing
<pipa> Anyone know how you swich off diskchecking every 31 mounts? Thanks
<neoclone> coofish,i am familiar with linux driver working..but hot keys i am not sure..why do u ask?
<stefg> HMMM: http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-9.04-samba-server-integrated-with-active-directory
<ArcticAzure> is there a linux tool to reset my laptop battery's chip?
<unimatrix> is there a screencasting program in ubuntu that works?
<stefg> pipa: man tune2fs
<popey> unimatrix: in what way does rmd not work?
<unimatrix> popey: it doesn't record sound
<coofish> ehm,,I think its very necessary  to learn  writing hot key scripts for EVERY laptop user
<popey> unimatrix: what kind of audio recording device do you have?
<unimatrix> popey: a sound card?
<neoclone> a dell laptop had the same problem,got fixed by completely draining out the battery..
<nmenezes> hi; is keyserver.ubuntu.com down?
<Balsaq> upgraded to 904 and really slowed me down...does anyone think opera would help over FF?
<popey> unimatrix: are you trying to record the sound of the machine or your voice on a microphone?
<ArcticAzure> draining the battery only made it worse on mine -_-
<unimatrix> popey: the machine obviously
<popey> unimatrix: well not obviously actually
<unimatrix> popey: well it's not obvious, but if i wanted to record the microphone it should be just the same, because pulseaudio usually takes care of this
<popey> unimatrix: i never record the machine, only my voice with a microphone
<popey> unimatrix: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<unimatrix> popey: yes
<stefg> Balsaq: no.. rather investigate what's causing your perceived slowdown. For me jaunty feels far slicker than intrepid
<popey> unimatrix: and have you configured it as per the screencast I made?
<ArcticAzure> If I leave without saying anything else, then that means that I ran braid in wine and it killed my pc
<Balsaq> i think the upgrades plus going from 810 to 904 did it stefg
<ActionParsnip> google: if you find example xorg.confs with nvidia tv out you can copy lines or sections and add them to your own
<Balsaq> old computet may like 810
<DigitalKiwi> ArcticAzure: did you decide on something for your incredibly old computer?
<unimatrix> popey: rmd doesn't show up in pavucontrol
<coofish> ActionParsnip	google: if you find example xorg.confs with nvidia tv out you can copy lines or sections and add them to your own---depend on driver installed...
<popey> unimatrix: i didn't say it would
<Balsaq> stefg: are you on a newer computer mine is from1998
<popey> unimatrix: in the screencast I mentioned how to set the audio up
<ArcticAzure> wooo, ctrl+alt+F1 actually worked when braid failed
<stefg> Balsaq: if you're ready to invest some time and bandwidth you can try to reinstall. see the !clone factoid on howto replicte your package settings
<stefg> !clone | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jacquesdupontd> hey do anybody knows well compiz
<jacquesdupontd> ?
<ArcticAzure> i do
<stefg> Balsaq: also tell about your hardware
<google> That tutorial dident work
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, ask an actual question
<coofish> lolo,alyways  lead to  reinstallation like  m$ users
<Balsaq> i was told i cant reinstall 810 once i go to904
<jacquesdupontd> i would like as it was possible before but at the time of beryl and compiz how to have animated desktop
<jacquesdupontd> in 3d sometimes
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, install ccsm
<jacquesdupontd> done
<soreau> jacquesdupontd: xwinwrap still works AFAIK
<Balsaq> stefg: dell 400mgz 768sdram 10g hd
<jacquesdupontd> then you know the name of the plugin bazhang
<Balsaq> gotta sswitch computers
<jacquesdupontd> soreau, exactly what i was using
<google> someone who can help me thrue the configuration for an tv out geforce card ?
<ArcticAzure> soreau: will xwinwrap ruin the icons on the desktop?
<bazhang> jacquesdupontd, listen to soreau :)
<jacquesdupontd> soreau do you where i can found information ?
<nmenezes> sorry, can anyone confirm whether they can get a key from keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, but thx a lot ;)
<soreau> jacquesdupontd: xwinwrap can be used to run an app (eg. an xscreensaver, or mplayer) as a desktop wallpaper. For more information and download, see: http://swik.net/xwinwrap and shantz-xwinwrap: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shantanu-goel/xwinwrap/devel/files
<ArcticAzure> nmenezes: when i tried getting a key, it either didn't work or took forever
<coofish> bazhagn,is chinese?
<ArcticAzure> well, not 'forever'
<ArcticAzure> but a long time
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: no, nautilus does that and you cant run xwinwrap and nautilus
<ArcticAzure> yay
<unimatrix> popey: watching now :P didn't realize it was actually a tutorial, thought it was just a sample screencast
<nmenezes> ArcticAzure: cool! thanks for letting me know; was driving me crazy
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: keyserver is slow, keep trying
<google> someone who can help me thrue the configuration for an tv out geforce card ?
<ArcticAzure> i'm not getting any keys, nmenezes was getting a key
<avertv-volar> does anyone here have an AVerTV Volar Black HD usb tvtuner adapter? How good is the so called Hi-Gain TV antenna that comes with it?
<nmenezes> yep. it is eventually working, just need patience. thanks guys
<ArcticAzure> is there a deb for xwinwrap? Can I use checkinstall to make one?
<ActionParsnip> google: like i said there are tonnes of sample xorg files out there
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: theres http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~shantanu-goel/xwinwrap/devel/files
<geekbuntu> is there a way to watch the progress of a huge disk copy? (e.g. start copy go to another terminal and watch each file copy - i think it's locking up somewhere in the process) tia
<ArcticAzure> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ArcticAzure: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<coofish> geekbuntu,which tool ?generally,use -v
<m15k> does anyone setup svn server on base of a glassfish application server?
<geekbuntu> coofish: just using cp -Rf
<ArcticAzure> uh ohes
<geekbuntu> coofish: installed new hd - just backing up old one onto data drive so i can fish through for settings/etc
<ArcticAzure> " Unfortunately, it is not possible to have desktop icons over the animation." is what a read from ActionParsnip's guide on xwinwrap
<DigitalKiwi> geekbuntu: pv
<DigitalKiwi> A terminal-based tool for monitoring the progress of data through a pipeline
<scotsuy> hi all
<Evelina> I have a problem with charatcer encoding. The Terminal show my Swedish characters in a correct manner depending on web site encoding. The problem is that I cna't manually change the Terminal ecoding every time I show the code of a new page in Temrinal.
<geekbuntu> DigitalKiwi: what's the use?  cp -Rf ... ... -pv?
<scotsuy> anyone help
<Evelina> How do I get the Temrinal to automatically use the right encoding?
<geekbuntu> Evelina: i can right click on mine - select encoding
<ArcticAzure> hmm
<ArcticAzure> goodnight everyone
<coofish> I wonder  if anybody can kindly setup  a  vpn  let me  visit  hulu.com/youtube.com,,,china have blocked many sites due to coming  60th national celebrating
<scotsuy> im new to linux tring to run a eggdrop on my lappy not sure how to get it to run
<Balsaq> i would like to simply re-install ubuntu 8.10, was told i can't because i did the 9.04....old computer seem to love 8.10 as it was straight off the disc, even before the upgrades
<Evelina> Sometime the site is using utf-8, then the Temrinal show the right characters when I set the Terminal to utf-8, sometimes web sites use latin-1 and then I have to set the encoding to that encoding for the charatcers to show up correctly.
<Evelina> geekbuntu: I know, but I need to get this dine automatically because I filter the text on pages in a bash script and I to manually set the encoding will destroy my automated script.
<Evelina> *done
<DigitalKiwi> geekbuntu: uh i forget let me figure it out >.>
<assassin> #ubuntu-zh
<geekbuntu> DigitalKiwi: ty - i never heard of it <g>
<hanshenrik> if im gonna run alot of commands as "super user", its safe to just start with  "sudo su" right?
<assassin> #ubuntu-cn
<Evelina> It would be nice if I could detct encoding using php and then in a php script encod to the right encoding using html_entity_decode.
<coofish> I wonder if anybody can kindly setup a vpn let me visit hulu.com/youtube.com,,,china have blocked many sites due to coming 60th national celebrating
<hanshenrik> (or can that make something malfunction?)
<coofish> seems many chinese here,hehe
<ViperChief> hanshenrik: It would be the same as running as root
<ViperChief> ViperChief: It's safe, as long as your careful
<Mohammad[B]> how i cahow i can resolve this problem in apache2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/280284/ please help me
<murlidhar> when i click open folder option in tramission.... gnome-open starts up instead of my file-manager ....why ? do i have to symlink something ?
<ViperChief> hanshenrik: it's safe as long as your careful
<ActionParsnip> hanshenrik: sudo -s is advised
<hanshenrik> ok
<nmenezes> hanshenrik: "safe"... is a relative concept. just remember that all your commands have system-wide permissions (i.e. no safety net)
<error404notfound> can i install skype 2.1 beta with some PPA? i dont like debs, they aren't automatically updated when i run apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: could search in http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<murlidhar> afaik error404notfound there is no ppa for skype
<murlidhar> i might be wrong though
<WinterWeaver> how can I format a usb flash disk? the .trash folder on it is completely corrupted and I cannot empty it
<murlidhar> not suer
<murlidhar> suare
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: you may add a ppa but the one you add may not upgrade the version on its repo
<murlidhar> not sure *
<duffydack> Mohammad[B], you have defined a namevirtualhost somewhere but no actual virtualhosts..look in /etc/apache2/sites-available..  as for the 127.0.0.1 thing, just add ServerName whateveryouhostnameis to /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<error404notfound> there is no ppa for skupe :(
<nmenezes> error404notfound: agreed with murlidhar, no PPA for Skype
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: then you are stumped
<nmenezes> dl from here: http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<unimatrix> popey: i got it... it was a pulseaudio problem... AGAIN... it selected a non-default source (my other unused sound card)
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: adding a ppa doesnt mean you will get updates, the ppa may never be updated
<popey> unimatrix: awesome
<unimatrix> popey: the recording is a bit loud tho, where should i lower the volume?
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: looks like its on the medibuntu repo
<murlidhar> unimatrix: gnome-volume-control
<DigitalKiwi> geekbuntu: cat file |pv > newfile # would be one way, or just use rsync --progress >.>
<murlidhar> when i click open folder option in tramission.... gnome-open starts up instead of my file-manager ....why ? do i have to symlink something ?
<coofish> unimatrix  ,,type  rexima
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, can you please link it to me?
<coofish> hehehe
<lizzzy> Hey, so I'm installing ubuntu on sda2 (D:), it says that I have to allocate swap space
<geekbuntu> DigitalKiwi: tyvm
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | error404notfound
<ubottu> error404notfound: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lizzzy> What do i do to allocate swap space?
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: you create a partition for it, it is part of the install process
<error404notfound> ActionParsnip, thats skype 2.0.x not skype 2.1 beta
<DigitalKiwi> pv is cool once you figure it out >.> there is also "bar" which i never figured out iirc
<soreau> ! swap | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> error404notfound: then you will have to use the deb, ubuntu strives for what works rather than betas in the official repos afaik
<lizzzy> hmm... ActionParsnip: I'm doing a manual install coz' I already have C:and D: partitioned and installing ubuntu on D:
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: those definitions mean nothing to linux
<lizzzy> Hmm.. ok
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: linux sees partitons, not drive letters
<unimatrix> coofish: please, it's 2009, i'm not seriously going to use a commandline mixer
<murlidhar> unimatrix: gnome-volume-manager
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: if you are using wubi then you will make an image oon the partition of your choice
<scotsuy> .net
<coofish> haha,always stick to cmd
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: if D: as you call it is a second physical drive you can use a proper install and resize / wipe the drive clean to be 100% ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: wiping it will loose all data on the disks partitions
<hanshenrik> just intresting, in WinXP on my school i dont have a chance downloading anything faster than ~2000 kb/ps, but with ubuntu on the exact same pc, i get ~4000 kb/ps :s
<murlidhar> unimatrix: type gnome-volume-control in the terminal
<popey> unimatrix: pavucontrol :)
<lizzzy> Yeah... so, i have sda split  into sda1(C:) and sda2(D:) and wanna install ubuntu on sda2, do I create a sda3(say g: or something) on windows and then assign sda3 as swap space.
<coofish> hanshenrik,really? Biii gates is crying
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: you can resize ntfs to make room for the partitions for Ubuntu, or you can delete a partition to make space
<switchgirl1> hi
<unimatrix> murlidhar: or i could just click "Sound Preferences" on the volume icon :P
<hanshenrik> coofish: yeah guess so :p
<hipitihop> I need to upgrade my lirc to 0.8.6 anyone point me in the right direction
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: anoter way is to use wubi to install Ubuntu into the NTFS partitions and you dont have to mess with any partitions
<Dhuski> Hey, if I download using ubuntu transmission bit torrent client, do I auto upload?
<murlidhar> unimatrix: yes u can ...it is the same thing
<coofish> hanshenrik :D
<switchgirl1> i'm doing something wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/280266/      following this to get lifecam vx-1000 working http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6532167&postcount=2
<Dhuski> hipitihop, add the source site to your software sources , get the key then in terminal run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade.
<switchgirl1> what am i doing wrong?
<murlidhar> when i click open folder option in tramission.... gnome-open starts up instead of my file-manager ....why ? do i have to symlink something ?
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: set nautilus as your default file manager
<hipitihop> Dhuski: thanks, thanks done so as per here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1243179.html however upgrade says lirc kept back
<unimatrix> popey: one last thing, how do i select a screen area in rmd? i'd prefer a gui option
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: how ?
<lizzzy> wubi allows only 15GB right? I'll be using ubuntu as my primary OS (dual-booted with windows) from now on, so installing it on D: (which is like 184 GB). Also, how much of swap space is required for 184GB?
<switchgirl1> lizzzy: no 30gb is the max
<jrib> lizzzy: swap space has nothing to do with your hard drive space
<popey> unimatrix: you can specify it with the --width, --height and -x and -y parameters
<jrib> !swap > lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy, please see my private message
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html lizzzy
<unimatrix> popey: oh dear
<hipitihop> I'm trying to upgrade lirc to 0.8.6 and apt-get upgrade says lirc is kept back
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<murlidhar> ActionParsnip: i tried that already
<ActionParsnip> murlidhar: i believe part of its postinst is to set itself as file manager
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip: wut
<DigitalKiwi> that's just wrong
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: ?
<iwobbles> in dosbox how do you navigate from the "Z" drive to the drive where old dos games are stored ? its telling me "C" doesnt exist and I should mount it when I do a cd C:\ etc
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: i remember seeing it a bit ago
<ActionParsnip> iwobbles: easiest way is to run: dosbox /path/to/play.exe
<DigitalKiwi> installing a package of anything should not make itself the default imo :/
<ActionParsnip> iwobbles: the C: will then be setup, obviously change the .exe path and name as needed
<DigitalKiwi> guess ubuntu devs disagree, no surprise there though
<jrib> lizzzy: why not use a real install instead of wubi if you intend to use ubuntu as your primary OS by the way?
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: +1 but hey its easy for noobs
<DigitalKiwi> i also hate that nautilus tries to change my wallpaper grr
<lizzzy> Ok, so yeah.. since it is 184gb, I'll allocate 4gig to swap space and install ubuntu on the 180 gb free space
<DigitalKiwi> i think it's possible to change that but i can't remembember/be arsed to mess with
<jrib> DigitalKiwi: pass --no-desktop or set the corresponding gconf key
<geekbuntu> anyone know how to write to file... like cp ... ... and write the progress to a file... i'm googleing - asking all the wrong questions :-\
<hipitihop> how do I find out why a package is kept back ?
<jrib> geekbuntu: rsync
<coofish> what do you mean when u say "keep back"?
<geekbuntu> jrib: guess i'm gonna have to suck it up and do rsync - has been 6 years just don't remember much aobut it - and i used it with an awk script as i remember
<unimatrix> popey: eh i give up, rmd is useless, even when it does work it uses waaay too much CPU
<jrib> geekbuntu: just use rsync --progress in place of cp for simple stuff
<lizzzy> jrib: That's what I did. I tried to do a manual install and since I have sda1 and sda2 partitioned already, i tried to install ubuntu on sda2. (I can't do a full install of ubuntu coz' ppl at work still use windows, although I wish I could)
<Evelina> Well, file -i filename will give me the encoding, I think. But I have to some way change the encoding of Terminal before I run some commands on the text. How do I automatically set the Temrinal encoding depending of the result in file -i?
<jrib> lizzzy: but you mentioned wubi
<hipitihop> coofish: I am doing a apt-get upgrade and it says "packages have been kept back: lirc"
<DigitalKiwi> i think someone else mentioned wubi first
<kalakouentin> hello I have bought a Logitech QuickCam Deluxe for Notebooks and I while Cheese and Skype recognise it I am not able to adjust it's focusing. As a result I have crystal-clear image of something that is 2cm away from the lenses but awfully blurry when I sit in a normal distance. Can anyone help me to adjust it?
<jrib> ah
<coofish> lizzt,follow ur boss,so M$ is ur way
<DigitalKiwi> 06:16 < ActionParsnip> lizzzy: anoter way is to use wubi to install Ubuntu into the NTFS partitions
<DigitalKiwi>           and you dont have to mess with any partitions
<kalakouentin> (Oh I am using Hardy Heron 8.04 2.6.24-24-generic
<kalakouentin> )
<jrib> lizzzy: never mind then
<jrib> DigitalKiwi: thanks
<lizzzy> I'm not using wubi. (coz' wubi has 15 GB /30 GB (as switchgirl1) as max and I'm installing ubuntu on a 180GB partition).
<switchgirl1> lizzzy:  wise, wubi messed up my EEEPC 701 boot loader
<aethelrick> kalakouentin: I just googled the camera... found an article on tomsguide.com that says it "only has a manual focus on the right hand side"
<Exile> hey guys does anyone know of any movie screenshot software that will work on ubuntu? you know like the media player classic screens you can do in windows http://i27.tinypic.com/or7crp.jpg
<coofish> lizzy,download  img file and burn cd...or  google grub4dos hard disk install ubuntu"
<coofish> wubi sucks!
<Dr_Willis> Exile:  so you want to take a series of snaps from a video and make a collection?
<lizzzy> Hmm... so this is what I'm gonna do: shrink the 184 gb partition to 180 gb and assign the unallocated 4gb space as swap space.
<Exile> yeah just as a quality sample
<Exile> you can do this in windows with media player classic using one click
<lizzzy> I'm not sure why one requires a swap space, coz' I'm pretty sure I won't run out of physical memory space.
<Exile> is there something similar for ubuntu?
<hipitihop> how do I tell why apt-get upgrade keeps a package back ?
<bazhang> Exile, mplayer can do it
<Dr_Willis> Exile:  i think ive seen where you can make mplayer, or ffmpeg (or both) take frames... but thats about all i know of.   not seen anything to order them in a nice neat layout
<Exile> kool I'll give it a go
<Exile> thats better than nothing
<Exile> I just cant be assed with manually taking screenshots!
<DigitalKiwi> vlc can take screenshots
<theadmin> Problems here, can't upload stuff. At all. Use VPN to connect to the network, to be more precise, KVPNC. Gnome-networkmanager won't let me connect anywhere
<DigitalKiwi> so probably could smplayer of mplayer can
<DigitalKiwi> <3 smplayer
<coofish> I wonder if  issues with watching  hd such as  1080p movies is sovled in linux  players
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, im trying to perform a "ulimit -n [certain amount of files]" and it wont let me, operation not permitted it says, even if im sudoing... o_O any clue? thank you
<theadmin> Can't post to any forums either, in case that matters %)
<hipitihop> coofish: if you tell me why lirc is being kept back I might be able to answer you question...I'm trying to setup a home theater pc with mythbuntu on it and apparenyl it is should have no probs with 1080p
<kalakouentin> <aethelrick> << Thank you. This will go as my stupidest question ever.........
<AnirbanHazra> When I am rebooting my VPS , filesystems are not mounting according to /etc/fstab !
<google> someone who can help me thrue the configuration for an tv out geforce card ?
<kalakouentin> (I really hope there is no active logging on this / This conversation never existed.... / Bye and thanx again)
<darkschatten> hola
<IpSe_DiXiT> Dr_Willis: hi, im trying to perform a "ulimit -n [certain amount of files]" and it wont let me, operation not permitted it says, even if im sudoing... o_O any clue? thank you
<ReX0r> Should alt-tab work when appearance is set to none?
<darkschatten> aps... sry
<Dr_Willis> google:  i just install the nvidia drivers.. and plug stuff in.. (some cards need the tv to be plugged in befor the sustem boots up) then use the nvidia-settings tool to enable the tv out
<google> hola
<ReX0r> appearance-visual effects that is
<orattue> keyserver.ubuntu.com - still down - haven't been able to access it since Friday last week...
<Dr_Willis> google:  i normally use twinview and hae the tv out screen for my videos.
<jpds> orattue: Yes, it's a known problem.
<google> Dr_Willis the problem for me is that i dont get coloure on my tv
<orattue> jpds: does ubuntu have any status pages can't see any. Also any idea if there are mirrors of that server?
<ReX0r> static application switchter (preferences - compiz settings manager) says it ought to work (and I want it to, I just don't want flash to slow down or crash sooner because of eye-candy)
<Dr_Willis> google:   last i had that issue. it was a bad svideo cable or plug.
<jpds> orattue: No, yes, use subkeys.pgp.net
<google> Dr_Willis i know the wire works cuz i used it on windows before so
<Dr_Willis> google:  no idea then. check the forums perhaps.
<google> Dr_Willis the thing is that i dont know how to change the output to B-pal
<coofish> hipitihop,sorry I  have no good methods for ur situation...I use slackware other than ubuntu...always  config,make ,make install....for my favorate   app versition
<Dr_Willis> google:  also the guys in #mythbuntu may have encountered the issue befor.
<google> Dr_Willis ok i will test ifsomeone can help there
<Dr_Willis> google:  that is in the xorg.conf i recall.  I rember ages ago reading the nvidia driver docs at the nvidia web site.   they got a LARGE readme with lots of config settings mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> google:  ive only ever used ntsc.
<coofish> pal in china..
<bullgard4> [T43] '~$ sudo hwinfo --framebuffer' lists as maximum resolution 1280x1024 but my display has 1400 x 1050 pixels. What can I do to get more framebuffer pixels?
<Dr_Willis> I need to install my tv tuner card back in this box someday. :)
<JonathanEllis> I have a wireless usb remote control for controlling media players. It has the usual play, stop, next track, previous and volume control buttons. The volume control works properly but I need to map the other buttons. It is a Targus AMR01EU. I have googled the phrase "ubuntu wireless usb remote control map buttons" but no luck so far. Can anyone point me in the right direction to find some information about this please?
<coofish> bullgard4,modify ur xorg.conf ..if not work out,then change driver
<coofish> JonathanEllis,google lirc config
<bullgard4> coofish: I believe that modifying xorg.conf will not change the frame buffer.
<JonathanEllis> coofish: Thanks but it is radio, not infra-red
<coofish> see relevant config files .
<coofish> u can figure it out..
<coofish> imo
<hipitihop> how can one tell why a given package is kept back by apt-get upgrade ?
<geekbuntu> jrib: coofish: should rsyn just be sitting on the screen saying "sending incremental file list" for a long time?  it's 27g...  ubuntu artcle says this guy backs up his 20-30gig drive in a few mins
<google> someone who can help me with my geforce 9800 gt tv out ?
<Fly-Man-> Morning
<Fly-Man-> Can anyone give the keyserver a bump ?
<coofish> sigh,silly ubuntu and silly ubun-users...run away for  super now ,, :D  :D
<panfist> i have an instance of ubuntu server running as a virtual machine with a fixed size disk and it ran out of space. how cani discover what's filling up the space from the command line?
<hipitihop> Fly-Man-: hhave you tried to use pool.sks-keyservers.net ?
<Fly-Man-> hipitihop: I have only 1 connection
<Fly-Man-> gpg: requesting key 0A5174AF from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Fly-Man-> gpg: keyserver timed out
<Fly-Man-> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<luist> hey what option in compiz settings manager allows window/terminal transparency?
<steven__> I am having serious problems with Evolution! All of a sudden it keeps asking me to enter the password for the default keyring! What default keyring! I never set anything up like that! What is going on?
<JonathanEllis> Is there an equivalent to lirc for wireless usb remote controls that use radio instead of infra-red?
<hipitihop> Fly-Man-: yes, apparently it has been having problems for past week, substitute 'pool.sks-keyservers.net'
<ablmf> The biggest problem for ubuntu is that many people already studied red hat.  I considerred again and again if I should suggest our team to use ubuntu.   But finally I decided to give up.
<soreau> luist: Ask in #compiz
<ct529> hi everybody! I have a small network running ubuntu .... on all the different laptops we have installed skype .... I was wondering if there was any setup I could implement to stop the computers on the network becoming skype supernodes ....
<google>    Option         "TVStandard" "PAL-B"   ??????
<steven__> I am having serious problems with Evolution! All of a sudden it keeps asking me to enter the password for the default keyring! What default keyring! I never set anything up like that! What is going on?
<hipitihop> Fly-Man-: did that work for you ?
<bazhang> JonathanEllis, is this bluetooth?
<Fly-Man-> Yes
<DigitalKiwi> ablmf: that's not the biggest problem >.>
<Fly-Man-> but this is a installation script that depends on it
<Fly-Man-> so I think it's better to add the pool to the script ?
<raffaele> list
<DigitalKiwi> i'm not even sure i'd consider that much of a problem for ubuntu per se
<hipitihop> Fly-Man-: that would be my guess
<Fly-Man-> okay
<Take0n> Hello folks. I want to apply the Humanity theme I downloaded but I don't know how.. There were no instructions on gnome-art where I found it but they mentioned something about eGKT. Could someone help me? I couldn't find any package on synaptic..
<ablmf> DigitalKiwi: So what is the biggest in your opinion?
<bazhang> Take0n, did you drag tar.gz to theme manager? got a link to the theme?
<Take0n> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanity?content=112505
<Fly-Man-> hipitihop: Thank you, I will make a bug for the Launchpad ppl
<Take0n> there is the link bazhang
<Fly-Man-> so they can edit their rocketfuel setup page
<DigitalKiwi> ablmf: my opinion on ubuntus problems is not for an ubuntu channel
<Zoiah> I am running Ubuntu Jaunty. Every now and then, while working on my desktop with gnome-terminal and firefox, all windows get redrawn a few times when I switch between applications. Most of the times I can continue working after this, but sometimes I lose all input. My mousecursor still moves, I can still see the applications running but my input no longer reaches any X application. Does anybody have an idea how to debug this issue?
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  i find it easier to use the 'gnome-art' tool to dowload/install theme/parts
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  or drag/drop the downloaded stuff on to the 'theme settings' tool when its open.  it often will install things that way
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: No its not bluetooth it has a little usb radio receiver. I guess it works similar to a wireless mouse or keyboard. Manufacturers details of the device are here http://www.targus.com/uk/product_details.asp?sku=AMR01EU. Of course, like always they only cater for windows :-(. The volume control buttons work correctly but I need to map the other buttons.
<Take0n> Dr_Willis, I tried but as it was downloading themes it just closed.. it did it two times so I decided to install it manually
<Take0n> I will try drag n drop
<Take0n> brb
<krabador> can i set nautilus in a way to have samba shares as destinations of saves?
<Dr_Willis> krabador:  mounted samba shares should be in the users .gvfs/WhATEVER dir..
<bazhang> Take0n, the drag and drop works, but seems to be missing the icon theme set
<EricTheHax> how do i view the desktop cube isometrically?
<Take0n> I tried to ran gnome art once again but it keeps closing
<krabador> Dr_Willis: oh, great...
<Take0n> it like flashes
<Take0n> run*
<bazhang> JonathanEllis, ah okay, just reading a blog post about someone installing Boxee and using ps3 remote to control it
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: Have you got the link?
<assassin> is here any body can tell me the difference amount openbox blackbox and fluxbox?
<assassin> and their advantage and disadvantage?
<DigitalKiwi> openbox uses an xml config, fluxbox doesn't, blackbox was first, openbox is imo the best floating wm
<bazhang> assassin, that is beyond the scope of this channel, you install them and try them out
<Appiah> is fluxbox still being maintained?
<bazhang> http://popey.com/blog/2009/08/06/acer-aspire-revo-ubuntu-boxee-and-remote-control/ JonathanEllis
 * DigitalKiwi prefers awesome to openbox
<DigitalKiwi> if you can handle the sexyness of tiling, that is
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: I want to control Audacious with it
<m15k> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName - Any Ideas?
<erikk71> on dell  optiplex gx 260 does it matter what slot u put the ram into
<Dr_Willis> m15k:  i think you may need to set teh hosthame to the proper ip in /etc/hosts instead of 127.0.0.1
<AceKing> I need help sharing a printer from my Ubuntu 9.04 to a Vista machine on my home network. I can share to other Ubuntu machines just not Vista
<steven__> I am having serious problems with Evolution! All of a sudden it keeps asking me to enter the password for the default keyring! What default keyring! I never set anything up like that! What is going on?
<panfist> i have an instance of ubuntu server running as a virtual machine with a fixed size disk and it ran out of space. how cani discover what's filling up the space from the command line?
<m15k> Dr_Willis: <VirtualHost *:443> ServerName svn.asbach-it.de
<erikk71> i hope dell goes bank rupt
<steven__> What's wrong with Dell?
<Dr_Willis> m15k:  that dosent look like any name i got in my /etc/hosts file  --> similer to --> 192.168.1.18    acer
<m15k> Dr_Willis: the problem is that the machine has a dynamic ip adress
<m15k> *address
<denzor> #ubuntu-ru
<tabasko> hi
<DigitalKiwi> i like my dell xps m1530 :(
<tabasko> is there people using ubuntu on macbook?
<Take0n> Gnome Art doesn't retrieve themes from gnome-look does it? There is no Humanity theme in gnome art :\
<steven__> That is what I am using
<steven__> great computer
<DigitalKiwi> macbook or xps?
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  i thought it does/did.
<tabasko> how you do get @ from keyboard
<Take0n> if it does/did it should find Humanity as well :\ but it doesn't..
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  themes are made up of various partss..  the window decoratons, the widgit sets, and the icons. You may need to look or the indivudual parts
<bazhang> tabasko, shift 2 ?
<switchgirl1> i'm doing something wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/280266/      following this to get lifecam vx-1000 working http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6532167&postcount=2
<tabasko> bazhang, Im using finnish layout
<Take0n> I already installed the icons.. I put the folder in .icons in the home directory and that was it
<AnirbanHazra>  When I am rebooting my VPS , filesystems are not mounting according to /etc/fstab !
<tabasko> I get shift-2  only "
<switchgirl1> why has it the errors?
<Take0n> but I don't know where to put the gtk-2.0 and metacity-1 folders of the theme
<silverfast> tabasko : right ctrl+v
<bazhang> tabasko, what about asking in #ubuntu-fi :)
<Dr_Willis> tabasko:  i think youyr keyboard/language/whatever is set to some other language then.
<Take0n> which I think is the window deco etc.
<Dr_Willis> Take0n:  then you drag those to the theme setting tool (or the file in them) is my guess..
<Take0n> whre do I fint it?
<tabasko> bazhang, well yeah, I try. Thanks, haha ^^'
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: So the PS3 remote uses lirc even though its bluetooth not infra-red. Interesting.
<tabasko> silvefast, macbook doesnt have right ctrl
<bazhang> JonathanEllis, also blueman, but keep in mind that is with the next release (ie not Jaunty)
<talin> hello! i want to install ubuntu on a dell poweredge 1600sc server, but i can't determine whether it's 64-bit or 32-bit... any idea how i can check? there's no installation on it right now
<silverfast> tabasko: right cmd+v
<hipitihop> talin: intel multi-core ?
<talin> hipitihop: it's a xeon dual-core, i think
<Take0n> oh so that it how it works :p
<Take0n> lol
<tabasko> v
<Take0n> thnx!
<silverfast> tabasko: or you can look under system>preferences>keyboard>layout and find out
<hipitihop> talin: afaik all recent intel dual cores are 64 .. I found something on the intel site at some point which explained it
<talin> hipitihop: hmm, okay
<tabasko> silverfast, left ctrl and V worked. Thanks!
<tabasko> @@@
<tabasko> yay
<talin> hipitihop: is there a big difference anyway? if i go for 32-bit, i'm safe
<silverfast> tabasko:  8-)
<DigitalKiwi> talin: that depends on what you do with your computer
<razor__> my web cam on the laptop is SuYin but i can`t find proper driver for it any help?
<DigitalKiwi> 4GB or more ram? 64 bit, want faster encoding/compiling? 64 bit
<razor__>  iManufacturer           2 SuYin iProduct                1 USB2.0 UVC 1.3M WebCam iSerial                 3 CN1316-S30B-MI03-VS-R03.01.03
<hipitihop> talin: what DigitalKiwi said :-)
<talin> hmm, okay
<hipitihop> talin: are you trying to avoid a download ? or why are you asking ? as the install will quickly tell if you try and install 64 on 32
<Tuxplayer> hallo
<talin> hipitihop: i have to walk to the serverroom in the middle of a horrible rainstorm, and i don't want to have to do it twice :P
<talin> hipitihop: all i know is that it's a dell poweredge 1600sc, but they come with different configurations
<talin> hipitihop: i'll just be hosting some games anyway
<DigitalKiwi> sounds expensive
<girrr> I've just installed a new ubuntu karmic with debootstrap and then chrooted it and installed additional software and grub... When I try to boot it I get init: sreadahead main process terminated wth status 1 and more or less the same for procps
<ablmf> Is there any statistic about how many people are using ubuntu now?
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | girrr
<ubottu> girrr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DigitalKiwi> too many/not enough, depending on whom you ask
<google> how do i get to xorg.conf file ?
<hipitihop> talin: sounds like you are reluctant to try the 64
<mikla> !moblin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moblin
<ablmf> Just want to know a approximative  number
<hipitihop> google: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<talin> hipitihop: heh, yep. i'll go with 32-bit. thanks anyway
<google> hipitihop ty
<silverfast> talin : it dependes of your ram >4 GB take 64 bit
<DigitalKiwi> lol, "how many people use ubuntu" on google popped up on first page a few links to "top 10 reasons not to use ubuntu"
<mario__> hi
<mke> join #ingres
<talin> silverfast: right. i can't see that they sell any poweredge with more than 4gb... but i'll check once i get there
<mario__> #sexgaypl
<DigitalKiwi> more than or equal to 4, not necessarily more than 4
<google> hipitihop dosent work
<google> hipitihop  what more then sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<DigitalKiwi> actually isn't it more like 3.2? which for most people would be 3.5
<silverfast> talin :then 32bit
<hipitihop> google: you said how do you get to it, not how do you edit it :-)
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: there will always be nay sayers
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: just ignore them, if we all ignore them they will shuffle away
<hipitihop> google: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DigitalKiwi> ahem, i'm actually one of them but meh ;)
<google> hipitihop ty
<silverfast> ActionParsnip1 : +1
<pozic> Is there a version of adblock that does not crash firefox-3.5 from Jaunty?
<google> hipitihop do u know how to change tvoutput to bpal ?
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: there are reasons, you just find most of them are written by windows using linux haters who list rather weak arguments against using it rather than something intelligent
<rizzuh> What would be the best memory to give to each VM for Ubuntu, Kubuntu & Xubuntu 9.04? 512?
<hipitihop> google: sorry no
<pozic> Adblock is the only reason I use Firefox. Other browsers that can block ads are welcome too.
<google> ok
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: adblockplus i think
<pozic> ActionParsnip1: I meant that one, sorry.
<myth> hello, im having an issue with watching channels on MythTV. When i try to play a channel it comes up with 2 split screen views of the same window. Any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: thats all i got, i dont use firefox
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: could try in #firefox
<pozic> ActionParsnip1: so, you watch ads?
<assinine> could anyone please tell me why nothing will work on Adobe flash player ever since I installed it? Video works but no sound. Tried dozens of pages.
<google> someone knows how to change tvoutput to B-pal ?
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: when?
<assinine> is there a solution or work around?
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: not aware of any ads really
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<assinine> ActionParsnip1: no
<google> someone knows how to change tvoutput to B-pal ?
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: unfortunately there are lots of fixes for no sound in flash
<assinine> ActionParsnip1: why is that unfortunate?
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: as its really hard to give one answer
<Sabir> !dlna
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dlna
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: its not just one possible thing theres many
<ActionParsnip1> google: try adding: Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<ActionParsnip1> google: considering your nick you arent using it much ;)
<ActionParsnip1> google: looks like you at it to the screen section relating to the TV
<ActionParsnip1> google: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123014
<assinine> ActionParsnip1: is there a way to install an alternative flash player?
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: you can use gnash or swfplayer
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: have you tried downloading the tar.gz file and putting the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<shomon> hi, I get stuck at "cannot calculate the upgrade" on my ubuntu 8.04 laptop. How can I get to the root of the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: im guessing you use firefox like everyone else
<JohannesSM64> what's the best choice for supporting .7z archives in ubuntu? some use a program called 7z, some use a program called p7zip. what's the best?
<shomon> (of course, I'm trying to upgrade to version 8.10)
<assinine> ActionParsnip1: yes
<ActionParsnip1> !7zip | JohannesSM64
<ubottu> JohannesSM64: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<lizzzy> Hey, so I successfully installed ubuntu as an ext2 file system. Is this right or should I reinstall it on a ext3 journaling file system?
<DigitalKiwi> ActionParsnip1: "everyone else?"
<google> ActionParsnip1 were do i add that line then ?
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: ext2 is ext3 without journal, ext2 is great on flash based storage to reduce wear
<pozic> ActionParsnip1: those that are on almost every website? ;)
<google> ActionParsnip1 this line Option       "TVStandard" "PAL-B"
<ActionParsnip1> google: read the link i gave
<DigitalKiwi> and for /boot!
<google> ActionParsnip1 ok ty
<lizzzy> Hmm.. so ext2 is ok too?
<Koenigsegg> I keep getting Segmentation faults every time I run smbmount. Is there a way to "trace" faults like this on linux? Not sure what to do to fix this
<DigitalKiwi> can't you convert ext2 to ext3 in place?
<ActionParsnip1> pozic: not seen any, maybe we look at different stuff, if a flash vid has an ad, i just drag the slider to near then end and it ends
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: sure
<DigitalKiwi> lizzzy: none of us would recommend ext2 for a normal hard drive for a primary partition
<DigitalKiwi> well i would hope none of us would
 * DigitalKiwi would be very disappointed in anyone who did
<lizzzy> Damn.... so i reinstall it now? or is there a way to change it to ext3?
<assinine> ActionParsnip1: what is the package name of SWF Player?
<ActionParsnip1> DigitalKiwi: sudo umount /dev/sda1; sudo tune2fs -j /dev/sda1      would do it on /dev/sda1, /etc/fstab will need updating too
<JohannesSM64> ah, it seems the program the p7zip package installs is called 7z
<ActionParsnip1> !find swf
<ubottu> Found: librfxswf-dev, libswf-perl, libswfdec-0.6-90, libswfdec-0.6-90-dbg, libswfdec-0.6-dev (and 12 others)
<llutz> lizzzy: man tune2fs (-j )
<google> ActionParsnip1 it dident help me.. nothing happens wen i save it
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<JDahl> does anyone here have experience using the Python bindings for OpenSceneGraph under Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> assinine: apt-cache searc h swf player
<DigitalKiwi> lizzzy: ^
<DigitalKiwi> or similiar
<ActionParsnip1> google: it wont until you restart X with alt+printscrn+k
<lizzzy> tune2fs is to add an ext3, but does it convert an existing ext2 (on which i've installed ubuntu) to an ext3?
<ActionParsnip1> lizzzy: the journal is the only difference
<llutz> lizzzy: it adds the journal, so: yes
<google> ActionParsnip1 dident work
<ActionParsnip1> google: every time you edit the file you have to do that so it rereads the file
<google> ActionParsnip1 it just restarted and now my tv has bluescreen
<thegod> hello friends
<ActionParsnip1> google: you have got the idea, you will need to trawl the web for guides andsample xorg.confs
<thegod> uUBUNTU
<thegod> LOL
<thegod> as
<thegod> s
<thegod> s
<FloodBot3> thegod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<google> ActionParsnip1 have done that but cant find one that works
<hipitihop> how can I tell why apt-get upgrade lists a particular package as kept back ?
<ActionParsnip1> hipitihop: it is in the repo but has unmet dependancies so its held back until the dep is ready
<ActionParsnip1> hipitihop: or things of that nature
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip1: so how can I see what the unmet stuff is so I can resolve it ?
<iamleneko> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip1> hipitihop: you'll have to check the packages site and check its deps then see what you have installed and compare
<moumoute002> hi
<hipitihop> ActionParsnip1: thanks, looking up apt how-to to see if it will help the process
<gOLDfeesh> how do you clean swap space?
<gOLDfeesh> reboot?
<ActionParsnip1> gOLDfeesh: no need, it will increase use and decrease use as needed
<ActionParsnip1> gOLDfeesh: if you close all apps it will be empty, or if you reduce ram usage to less than your physical ram
<hanshenrik> running on WinXP (with following drivers), my WLAN card works from much longer away from the gateway than on ubuntu... what do? :(
<hanshenrik> (but else, it works great on ubuntu too..)
<hanbin973> Anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: what is the output of: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<reddo> what?
<hanbin973> FGLRX is making me crazy.
<hanbin973> I originally used
<hanbin973> 8.660 ( 9.10 in the launchpad )
<reddo> and?
<hanbin973> But 8.660 is a unstable one.
<hanbin973> So I removed it
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: root@hanshenrik-laptop:/home/hanshenrik# sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<hanshenrik>        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<reddo> so?
<hanbin973> and I'm right now installing 9.9 ( 8.65 )
<hanshenrik>        product: BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<hanbin973> but....
<google> ok now im realy angry.. damn shitt nvidia ! can someone help me simply  making my tv get coloure from my computer !?
<hanbin973> It taking to much time to build the fglrx module..
<hanbin973> It's like 10min past
<Appiah> tried with a xorg.conf with forced settings google ?
<hanbin973> no replay for mine...
<n-iCe> anyone have installed ubuntu clutter
<hanbin973> :(
<hanbin973> why is fglrx taking to much time to build!!!
<hanbin973> FUCK!!!
<google> someone !?
<hanbin973> Why is this taking to much? It just finished in a 5min or so usually.
<hanbin973> dkms problem?
<hanbin973> hmm?
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: tried: sudo rmmod -f iwl3945; sleep 5;  sudo modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1
<hanbin973>  any one help me?
<google> ok now im realy angry.. damn shitt nvidia ! can someone help me simply  making my tv get coloure from my computer !?
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: will i loose internet a sec in the process?
<hanbin973> Ati sucks then nvidia :(
<hanbin973> What ever google
<hanbin973> what is your problem?
<hanbin973> The X server going crazy?
<google> the problem is that my conffigyurations dont work
<hanbin973> ok
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: yes, but it will come back afetr 5 seconds
<google> Section "ServerLayout"
<google>         Identifier     "single head configuration"
<google>         Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<google>         InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<google> EndSection
<google> Section "Files"
<FloodBot3> google: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanbin973> so, you mean the tv is going crazy?
<Dr_Willis> google:  did ya put in a --> Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"
<Dr_Willis> google:  somewhere in there?
<dsdeiz> hey! in ncmpcpp, how do i go to a specific directory?
<ablmf> Is Ubuntu 9.04 Server work on intel CPU?
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: just did, now is it a possibility that helped? :p
<hanbin973> I think so
<Dr_Willis> "PAL-B"  in your case
<hanbin973> yeah~
<hanbin973> this is better
<hanbin973> I can now how much the computer is doing
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: possibly, try it
<ablmf> I am downloading 9.04 server.
<Dr_Willis> google:  im just reading the docs at --> http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8174/README/32bit_html/appendix-h.html
<ablmf> There is a amd in the file name
<Dr_Willis> If you do not specify a TVStandard, or you specify an invalid value, the default "NTSC-M" will be used. Note: if your country is not in the above list, select the country closest to your location.
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: ok, but lets say that helped, will i have to do this every time i restart?
<ablmf> Does it works on Intel CPU?
<hanbin973>  I think so
<sipior> ablmf: yes.
<Dr_Willis> ablmf:  amd does not mean amd cpu.. it means 64bit in this case.
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: echo -e 'alias wlan0 iwl3945 \noptions iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1' > /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945
<hanbin973> Unless It is somthing like ilantium or something
<Dr_Willis> because amd had the 64bit stuff out first I guess. :)
<ablmf> OK!  Thanks!!
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: ok, but "disable_hw_scan" will that just count for the network card? or will that like stop the scan for new harddware globally? (like if i wanted to plugin a iPod afterwards, would i need to do "disable_hw_scan=0" every time? :p)
<JonathanEllis> bazhang: Thanks for the info about the Revo and lirc. I now have the forward and back buttons generating key presses r and f but I need to find out how to map all the buttons to control Audacious. Is it possible to map the buttons to control that app only, even if the app does not have focus?
<google> YES it worked ! :D
<Dr_Willis> google:  golly.. :) reading the manual worked?
<hanbin973> god..
<hanbin973> good..
<hanbin973> now..
<hanbin973> This is working I think~?!!
<google> now my problem is only how to get the tv play th films on it :S
<Dr_Willis> google:  i enalbe twinview.. drag the player over.. and  play them
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: no, if you add the options i gave to the modprobe it will auto do it
<google> Dr_Willis nope i just rewright to PAL-B
<google> Dr_Willis isent there an way so i can use clones then ?
<Dr_Willis> google:  yes..  check the nvidia-settings tool
<flithm1> hey all, is keyserver down?
<google> Dr_Willis ok well il be sitting and trying to figure that out now...
<Dr_Willis> google:  gksudo nvidia-settings a few clicks.. done. :)
<google> ye but what clicks is the tuff part
<hanbin973> 퍽
<hanbin973> 퍽퍽
<assinine> is it normal for gnash to completely not work at all?
<hanbin973> korean..
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: thanks, is it some situations i should remember that "disable_hw_scan" is on?
<hanbin973> sorry.
<FloodBot3> hanbin973: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanbin973> I didn't flood you stupid bot;;
<_ps_> .
<hanbin973> what ever
<lizzzy> Hmm.. so I was unconvinced with tune2fs and just reinstalled ubuntu with ext3 jfs. A couple more questions: I will not be playing any games on ubuntu, so I'd rather uninstall it all and use that space for something else. How do I remove, I used yum remove on fedora, equivalent cmd on ubuntu?
<hanbin973> this stupid module building is taking to much..
<assinine> is it normal for gnash to completely not work at all?
<Dr_Willis> assinine:  ive heard its very much a work in progress,.,,
<sipior> assinine: yes. it's placed there as a honeypot for users.
<hanbin973> I take really much time
<hanbin973> I hate this
<Dr_Willis> assinine:  its possible it might work with some very basic flash stuff I guess. :)
<assinine> sipior: a honeypot? why?
<trijntje> !ot | hanbin973
<ubottu> hanbin973: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: possibly, ithink its just a weird card that needs weird options.
<Krauser> */10    * * * * root    /usr/bin/php -q /var/www/panel/cron.php       can someone tell if this is correct (to be put in /etc/crontab)
<hanbin973> Any Ati users that are using 9.9 driver
<assinine> so what else is there if adobe and gnash doesnt work?
<HHO> hi, i have a dual boot windows ubuntu system , and i have only 435 MB of SWAP, ubuntu says  its not enought to hibernate . So iam trying to use partition , and i swap off the swapp , i shrink ubntu disk part 450 MB, and i grow SWap the same ammount 450 MB , then i aply and it alwasy give me an error ..some ones know why _
<lizzzy> NM, I just used add/remove. Thanks!
<hanbin973> Any Ati users that are using 9.9 driver?
<hanbin973> Any Ati users that are using 9.9 driver?
<Dr_Willis> assinine:  you get adobe working.. thats about the only answer
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: thanks for your help!
<assinine> I cant!
<assinine> how?!
<dehqan> good day everyone ,for example if in ubuntu 8.04 ,ubuntu 9.04 CD is it's repository ,what will be defferences between upgarde and dist-upgarde ?
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: np man
<trijntje> HHO, please tell what error you get
<SeekerNL> hello where can I find the wine lib dir in ubuntu?
<HHO> it dont tell me a specific error
<ActionParsnip1> SeekerNL: wine lib?
<Dr_Willis> SeekerNL:  perhaps state the larger problem. :)
<SeekerNL> yes the lib direction
<ActionParsnip1> SeekerNL: wine apps install to ~/.wine/drive_c
<SeekerNL> I am configuring q4wine
<ActionParsnip1> SeekerNL: they will most likely be in /usr/lib or /usr/lib32
<HHO> its says to see more in a website , iam trying again now trying to grow  it swap to the right
<ActionParsnip1> SeekerNL: i'd ask in #winehq
<trijntje> hho: we need more details to help you. Did you start the pc using the live cd?
<HHO> yes iam using a live pen
<SeekerNL> http://q4wine.brezblock.org.ua/documentation/en_us/03-first-startup-wizard.html
<Krauser> */10    * * * * root    /usr/bin/php -q /var/www/panel/cron.php       can someone tell if this is correct (to be put in /etc/crontab)
<HHO> yes , it work now .
<b3rz3rk3r> sup pl
<Dr_Willis> SeekerNL:  a 'locate wine | grep lib' shows --> /usr/lib32/wine/   here
<HHO> i have to did it with swap off resize first , then aplying with swap on , then he created a non alloccated sapce of 450 at the right of the swap 435 i already have , then i resize again to grow to the right , and play , and the swap on again .
<HHO> Do you think 933.43 MIB is enought now to make it hibernate or i will need more _
<SeekerNL> I found it already, but whats it doing in lib32
<Pici> Krauser: It will work, but I personally use sudo crontab -e for 'root' crontabs, instead of using /etc/crontab
<MateuszDraco> hi! quick question about gpu: which chipset, ati or nvidia is better supported under linux, which should i buy to have less problems & better performace?
<lizzzy> Hey, what are my other options instead of evolution mail?
<Dr_Willis> SeekerNL:  64bit system im guessung.. those are 32bit libs..
<Krauser> Pici, may you explain why would i do it ?
<Krauser> Pici, i mean why do you prefer it taht way ?
<SeekerNL> Dr_Willis I run amd64
<Pici> Krauser: I like having everything in user crontabs, because I have some things that don't run as root.
<Dr_Willis> SeekerNL:  so it makes sence then
<llutz> HHO: swap needs to be >RAM to make hibernating working
<sibe> lizzy, you can alsoi use thunderbird
<Krauser> Pici, ok that wont be a problem to me. thanks for the concern
<HHO> 933.45 Mg , its enought to hibernate ubuntu 9.x installed on dual boot disk of 10 GB for ubuntu _
<HHO> llutx i have 2G of ram , i need create 2g SWAP _
<ActionParsnip1> SeekerNL: wine runs windows apps which are usually 32bit
<SeekerNL> okay I see
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> I just installed the linux-source package, is there a "proper" way to unpack the source, or should I just untar it manually?
<jrib> bobbyd: untar it manually
<sibe> lizzzy, did you get the message? You can also use Thunderbird
<bobbyd> jrib: ok, thanks :)
<lizzzy> Yup, thanks sibe :)
<c03> hi
<c03> I can't get my resolution set to 1920x1600
<c03> though in the menu it's fine
<c03> but when I log in, it goes back to my old 1024x resolution
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to setup a remote control using lirc. Only two of the buttons generate an output in irw (the forward and back buttons generate key presses f and r respectively) although the volume control and mute buttons work correctly but do not generate key presses at all. Can anyone point me in the right direction to map all my remote control buttons to control Audacious Media Player, please?
<carloscode> hello? How can I patch Hardy's grub to enable inode-size 256 support?
<KoolD> Is there a way to make lower ports available to normal users without sudo?
<biglinux> only english?
<carloscode> hello? How can I patch Hardy's grub to enable inode-size 256 support?
<ActionParsnip1> c03: what is the output of: lspci | grep-i vga
<sipior> KoolD: i don't believe so (without superuser privileges).
<c03> ActionParsnip1: c03@krabbelim:~$ sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<c03> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<HHO> i actually have phisical 2,5gb ram , but ubuntu only says i have 2g , thats i heard my computer only accpet maximunm 2g ram . i got a creat a swap 2,2 or 2,5 to make ubuntu hibernate _
<KoolD> sipior: ok...thanks
<c03> HHO: are you on 32bit? =)
<carloscode> c03: do you know how can I patch Hardy's grub to enable Inode-size 256?
<HHO> yes iam on 32
<HHO> iam on 32 bits c03
<c03> HHO: that's the problem then, get a 64bit cpu
<c03> carloscode: sorry, not a unix guru =)
<ActionParsnip1> c03: you could add the resolution lines manually to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HHO> so i will never make hibernat making grow the swap to the size of the ram or more _
<Jyxt> c03: 32 bit processors can handle max of 2gigs ram
<carloscode> c03:  haha thanks :D
<HHO> hooo
<ActionParsnip1> c03: run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to get write access
<Jyxt> err HHO 32 bit processors can handle max 2 gigs ram
<llutz> Jyxt: wrong
<Jyxt> there are work arounds
<Jyxt> err 4 gigs
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking it was 4gb.. but what do i know. :)
<Pici> HHO: Whats stopping you from increasing your swap size?
<c03> Jyxt: oh, my bad, thought it was 2
<Jyxt> sorry, my mind is scattered among 5 different things atm
<Dr_Willis> works out to be just less then 4gb depending on the exact hardware/system
<c03> HHO: Jyxt is right =)
<HHO> so , what about hibernate ,what size need to be swap to make ubuntu hibernat +
<Jyxt> no its 4 gig max...
<Pici> HHO: At least the size of your RAM.
<HHO> iam 2 of ram detected by ubuntu
<HHO> ok thanks
<c03> ActionParsnip1: aye, and then? there's not much in there, i'll pastebin it
<erUSUL> HHO: equal or more that the amount of ram
<HHO> thank you
<erUSUL> than*
<c03> ActionParsnip1: http://hax.pastebin.com/m71d50b97
<sipior> Jyxt: PAE is fairly common nowadays, surely
<Jyxt> i always used the rule of thumb...swap is double physical ram...although i'd imagine that rule of thumb doesn't apply when you have 2+ gigs of ram
<Pici> sipior: the -generic kernel doesnt support PAE.
<imaginary> hey. question.
<sipior> Pici: yes, but stating that the strict limit is 4gb is incorrect.
<imaginary> (obviously)
<trijntje> imaginary, ask ;)
<Pici> sipior: Agreed.
<imaginary> ok so i am running Ubuntu 9.0.4 in Parallels on my mac, and I can't get it to display in somethign that isnt 4:3. I asked in #xkcd, and they said check my xorg.conf file, but all that i got was this http://pastebin.org/28156
<imaginary> and apparently that's not right
<HHO> but now i will need to shrink my sda1 the vista disk space, it let me do , but when i click on sda5 my ubbutu disk , it dont give me a option to grow .why
<HHO> i need to gain space in ubuntu partition , to grow swap to 2.5
<Appiah> is it primary or extended partitons?
<assassin> #ubuntu-cn
<HHO> extended
<adante> how can i enable dma on my hard drive?
<c03> ActionParsnip1: ???
<imaginary> Appiah: me?
<adante> actually i'm assuming it's not on, based on the fact that copying a large files takes 100% cpu
<ActionParsnip1> c03: looks like you should be running at 1920x1600 to me, maybe there are other bits you need to add
<Appiah> imaginary: no
<ActionParsnip1> adante: is it a sata drive?
<c03> ActionParsnip1: nah, I added those numbers myself, didn't help =)
<imaginary> trijntje: any suggestions?
<adante> ActionParsnip1: no
<ActionParsnip1> c03: try: Option         "metamodes" "1920x1600_60 +0+0"
<imaginary> hey grawty
<HHO> iam on a live pen , it let me shrink vista part , even after aply , it dont give me option to grow the same space to ubuntu extended part
<grawity> Hi *
<ActionParsnip1> c03: its just a whole lot of trial and error really
<imaginary> i know you from xkcd correct?
<trijntje> imaginary, no, i have little experience with eighter mac or display issues
<HHO> hummm it appear like a keys , there ..should be about that |-
<grawity> imaginary: #xkcd? Probably, yeah.
<imaginary> Does anyone here have experience with display problems?
<imaginary> grawity: thought so
<Negao> what type of problems
<HHO> i got to keep out the keys like i do a while ago with swap part ,i did swap off , but in extnded that option dont appear , only flags ...what to do with flags
<imaginary> Negao: I'd like to have Ubuntu displaying in something that isn't 4:3, so that it fills my screen
<imaginary> but I can't figure out how to get it to do so.
<trijntje> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Alex_Brooks> Does anyone know a application which will download youtube videos in FLV format?
<Dr_Willis> Alex_Brooks:  theres firefox extensions thatt can do that..
<Pici> !info youtube-dl | Alex_Brooks
<ubottu> Alex_Brooks: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<imaginary> all the options are different resolutions
<Alex_Brooks> Pici: Where can I download that from?
<Alex_Brooks> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for a application to mass download, not one by one.
<Dr_Willis> Alex_Brooks:  that one is int eh repositories/package manager.
<Alex_Brooks> But thanks anyway.
<bovv> I installed 9.04 UNR onto an EeePC-1005HA and networking is not working.  Wired & Wireless not working.  How to I make it work?]
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_Brooks: theres a firefox plugin
<Negao> what's ur resolution?
<Alex_Brooks> Dr_Willis: I know, I just looked before I asked in here. Shall I just google it?
<Alex_Brooks> ActionParsnip1: Which mass-downloads?
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: <Alex_Brooks?> Dr_Willis: I'm looking for a application to mass download,
<Dr_Willis> No idea on mass downloading.
<Pici> Alex_Brooks: That package is in the repositiories.
<Dr_Willis> try it and see  i guess. :)
<HHO> ok , now i shrink vista part , what kind of chamges i have to make on the flag , of ubuntu parto to appear me option to grow when i click resize , for now it appear only option to shrink ..
<BuGo_laptop> alias murder="ps aux | grep $1 | awk '{ print $2}' | xargs kill -9"
<imaginary> Negao: 1024x768
<BuGo_laptop> how can i make this allias?
<Masumex> sup all
<ActionParsnip1> Alex_Brooks: you could use youtube-dl in a script to mass download
<Masumex> hows it goin?
<Dr_Willis> BuGo_laptop:   that lookd like an alias to me...
<Alex_Brooks> ActionParsnip1: That's what I'm looking into now :)
<ActionParsnip1> script the world!
<BuGo_laptop> Dr_Willis, i want an alias to kill every process
<adante> hi, when i copy large files my cpu uses 100%, how can i stop this?
<abcdefg> hello
<BuGo_laptop> but i do not know how to combine alias variables with awk variables
<adante> i would like to to behave like windows and now use ridiculous amounts of cpu
<Dr_Willis> BuGo_laptop:  not sure what you mean.. but that alias command worked to make a 'murder' alias here.
<skath> BuGo_laptop, it looks like your alias just tries to do what the built-in "killall" command does
<adante> er, NOT :]
<Masumex> you can stop it by getting a better processer
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: function murder { pkill -9 "$1"; }
<patdk-lap> I'm attempting to install php5-sqlite, but it keeps forcing me to isntall apache, any way to not install apache but just install php5-sqlite? I already made sure all dependencies are installed for php5-sqlite
<llutz> BuGo_laptop: use "killall -9 <appname>", no need for aliase
<BuGo_laptop> llutz, i need to kill multiple different processes
<BuGo_laptop> :)
<abcdefg> I want to change the background color of rox-filer,how can I do it?
<Dr_Willis> abcdefg:  check the rox filer docs/forums I think i saw it mentioned in their FAQ.
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: In any case, you cannot use an alias for things like this -- you'd need either a function, or an external script.
<Negao> 1024x768 can only be 4:3, what exactly did u want?
<abcdefg> thanks,jetrii
<ActionParsnip1> adante: what is the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i hz
<BuGo_laptop> how do i function?
<abcdefg> thanks,Dr_wills
<skath> BuGo_laptop, "killall" kills multiple processes, that's why it's called kill ALL
<Hani> hi all, how could i remove million of files fast without overload on server
<mrsmooketoomuch> how can i find hunrgarian irc servers?
<ActionParsnip1> !hungary
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<grawity> mrsmooketoomuch: Try http://irc.netsplit.de/ and http://searchirc.com/
<HHO> hooo no its ok ...
<HHO> its working
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: do it in a maintenance window to affect minimal users
<HHO> i love this ubuntu ,...
<adante> ActionParsnip1: model name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz ; cpu MHz: 600.00
<BuGo_laptop> skath, i need to kill thunderbird and alltray that hosts this thunderbird
<BuGo_laptop> impossible task for killall
<Alex_Brooks> Pici: Thanks a lot, just gotta edit the perl source to get it working how I want it to work. :D
<Hani> no not in maintenance window
<mrsmooketoomuch> thx
<ActionParsnip1> adante: yeah your CPU is clocked to save power so is at 600Mhz afaik
<imaginary> Negao: yes no?
<adante> ActionParsnip1: well i'm not doing anything so it cycles down
<adante> ActionParsnip1: when i am doing stuff like copying files it goes to 1700mhz
<ActionParsnip1> adante: as it should :D
<adante> ActionParsnip1: well yes, except i don't want it ot use 100% cpu, i would like to... not, heh
<Hani> ActionParsnip :no not in maintenance window
<skath> BuGo_laptop, okay, I'd recommend "pgrep -f" instead of "ps aux | grep"
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: could do it a few at a time i guess
<BuGo_laptop> skath, what is the difference?
<ActionParsnip1> skath: aux is the bsd standard, ef is the linux standard ;)
<skath> BuGo_laptop, pgrep is optimized for that sort of thing, and it's one less process to use
<adante> is this a dma issue?
<BuGo_laptop> skath, pgrep does exactly what i need :)
<Hani> ActionParsnipl : no, it takes about 4 days
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: Actually... options that start with a dash, are GNU (not Linux) standard.
<BuGo_laptop> ir takes pids :)
<adante> and if so how can i chekc, now that hdparm is like, not working or whatever
<ActionParsnip1> adante: if the drive is sata its already managed
<adante> ActionParsnip1: it is not sata
<adante> maybe i'm making some stupid assumptions, is 100% on copying files just sort of normal for linux?
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: me reading the man page wrong, thanks
<Negao> when did u install the ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> adante: then you could look into hdparm
<imaginary> Negao: 30 min ago
<adante> ActionParsnip1: yeah, when i call -d or -X it says inappropriate IOCTL for device
<ActionParsnip1> adante: you can damage your drive if you use bad settings
<Negao> oh ok now i get it
<adante> ActionParsnip1: thanks for the warning
<adante> oh, hdparm reckons i am in udma5 atm
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: actually they are billions
<Negao> 1st try to go system, preferences, monitors
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: billions of what?
<Hani> ActionParsnipls : billions of files
<bening> why linux is free?
<glapworth> hi all
<imaginary> there is no 'monitors' only display
<glapworth> I have a few questions about and I was wondering if anyone might be able to help
<imaginary> and when i search for monitors, i get no results
<glapworth> *i mean about apt
<Negao> is the resolutions combo box active?
<ActionParsnip1> bening: my guess is the devs give their apps away, so distros like ubuntu cant see what they dont own
<imaginary> combo box?
<ActionParsnip1> s/see/sell
<imaginary> theres mirror screens
<ActionParsnip1> bening: there are paid for apps in linux too
<Negao> isn't there resolution
<Negao> ?
<HHO> now after having a 2,2Mg swap , just knowing that i have 2G ram , when i hibernat ubuntu , and then i try to run winows vista , windows vista will stay slowly or with less ram because ram isbeing use it by ubuntu 2,2Mb swap
<Balsaq> is opera 10 turbu a faster browser than FF all else being held equal? (my puter is 1998 vintage though)
<lizzzy> What are the settings to be made to hear audio via my earphones?
<HHO> it was a question, sorry
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: They are billions of files and i need to remove it urgently by fast way
<ActionParsnip1> Balsaq: i'd say opera was faste
<grawity> Balsaq: The 'Turbo' option in Opera only compresses the page for slow connections; it does nothing useful for slow systems.
<imaginary> my choices for resolution are 1024x768, 800x600, and 640x480
<imaginary> all 4:3
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: if its urgent then you'll have to take the hit
<grawity> Balsaq: But Opera is often said to be faster in general.
<BuGo_laptop> alias murder="pgrep $1 | xargs kill -9"
<BuGo_laptop> ok why this one is not workin?
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: ...because, as I told you already, aliases don't support using $n
<Balsaq> i wonder is you can actually feel and see the difference in speed grawity ActionParsnip
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: You'd need a function for that.
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: then what do u suggest
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: And there is 'pkill' which may be useful... alias murder='pkill -9' for example :)
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: if its urgent as you say then i'd jump to it to resolve what issue the files are causing
<lisong> dggf
<lulzmachine_> hi! would you guys suggest using openbox or fluxbox?
<lulzmachine_> can't stand gnome anymore
<bening> which is richer the linux programmer or the proprietary software programmer
<Balsaq> i suppose all computers should have at leat 2 browsers...trying to decide which the second should be. ia m running 9.04
<ikey> Personally id recommend OpenBox
<jrib> lulzmachine_: I'd suggest trying both and use the one you like best
<sipior> bening: this isn't really the place.
<ActionParsnip1> lulzmachine_: install lxde, it uses openbox and rocks hard
<bening> sorry
<grawity> Balsaq: Why do you think so?
<Negao> so u'll have to edit xorg.conf file
<BuGo_laptop> grawity i need grep here :/
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: files generated in /var/spool/ theyare snmp log files
<lulzmachine_> ActionParsnip1: what does lxde add to openbox? what's the difference?
<Balsaq> grawity; in case someday FF is ahving problems i guess
<HHO> some one could answear me about being hibernate on ubuntu , will decrease perform ram when then going to windows vista , in dual boot system _
<ikey> bening, http://imagebin.ca/view/5zvsO4HE.html  ← openbox.
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: Why?
 * ikey goes afk
<ActionParsnip1> lulzmachine_: openbox is the WM in lxde, check it out, its sweet. lubuntu is on the way too and hopefully will become an official release
<Alex_Brooks> I somehow managed to delete the default bar at the top of my screen, how can I get it back? :L
<ikey> Its been recognised as official ActionParsnip1
<Balsaq> grawity: if you didnt notice i'm new, 4th day on ubuntu (or any open system) coming off of w98
<grawity> !panelreset | Alex_Brooks
<ubottu> Alex_Brooks: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<imaginary> Negao: theres something wrong iwth it apparently
<imaginary> what do i edit
<lulzmachine_> so lxde is another linux distro ActionParsnip1?
<lulzmachine_> instead of ubuntu
<BuGo_laptop> grawity, i need a function to kill thunderbird and alltray that docs it
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: pkill thunderbird?
<DjAngo23> Should i use ext3 or ext4 on a new install ?
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: cd /var/spool && rm <some globbed file to delete all the files>
<ActionParsnip1> ikey: sweeeeeeeeeeeeet
<imaginary> http://pastebin.org/28156 is my xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> lulzmachine_: no, its anothe DE+WM like gnome+metacity
<Negao> do u have any experience with the console?
<Hani> ActionParsnipl , i need fast way
<ActionParsnip1> lulzmachine_: just light and damn fast
<BuGo_laptop> grawity, that was nice...
<BuGo_laptop> :) tnx
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: thats the fast way
<imaginary> Negao: little
<Balsaq> i found the start up menue and am tempted to disable thing to make it bott up faster, if its like windows  i could disable lots of stuff on start up because it was still there, just not at the startup, is that how ubuntu works?
<imaginary> a little
<NewUser33> question: why i can't set resolution on 1680x1050
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: i don't need overload on the server
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: And now go search for "shell functions" in bash's manpage.
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: so if you want to get rid of all the .log files you'd run: rm *.log
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: the kernel will manae it as best it can but you said its urgent so you will have to
<NewUser33> i can set only lower resolutions
<imaginary> i tried dexconf in terminal
<imaginary> did nothing as far as i can tell
<BuGo_laptop> grawity, i have searched for that and made a murder function. but it is not useful now
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: you way make too much overheah on the server, I believe
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: urgent means "do it now or serious consequences will happen" not "sit and chat about it for a while"
<bening> ikey, what is that?
<AlastairDewar> Hey, wondering if anyone here could answer a quick question about File Systems?
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: i have one day to do it
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | AlastairDewar
<ubottu> AlastairDewar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> Hani: find path/ -name '*.log' -delete; is the fastest way, I think.
<ActionParsnip1> Hani: thats not hugely urgent, you can use file globbing like *.log etc and delete the files you dont want
<AlastairDewar> Does anyone know what Filesystems are supported by linux and mac?
<AlastairDewar> I have to transfer a 6GB file via usb drive and Fat32 cant handle that size
<BuGo_laptop> why ubuntu redraws all windows when i press backspace in empty text field (firefox, xchat, netbeans)
<Hani> ActionParsnipl: my problem is the server handking a lot of services
<llutz> AlastairDewar: split it
<Hani> and i need to minimize overhead
<HHO> once i tried to creat a full instalation ubuntu 9.x in a pen drive 8 G , but it was slowly on graphic , actually running it from an live pen 1g it is very fast, faster then in from hard drive install . unfortunally allways i conect from pen live , i got to conect to internet with cable to get wireless driver working and i cant have a login user and password .
<grawity> AlastairDewar: Then use either ext3 (maybe ext2) or NTFS, I guess.
<AlastairDewar> Thanks
<grawity> Hani: 'man nice'
<AlastairDewar> Wasnt sure of Mac's support for Ext3
<grawity> AlastairDewar: I'm sure it has read support for both.
<AlastairDewar> Sweet
<ActionParsnip1> AlastairDewar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems   has a section labelled OS Support
<AlastairDewar> Much appreciated
<grawity> AlastairDewar: OS X is based on BSD, anyway.
<AlastairDewar> Yeah
<bening> ikey, what is that
<BuGo_laptop> any ideas?
<Hani> grawity: your way also not too much fast, I believe
<rigel> hi, im having a problem with my system locking up in Jaunty. currently my display is frozen but ssh and everything else is running in the background. this happens on my laptop too at inopportune moments so im wondering what sort of data i need to collect in order to file a bug report
<serp> ext3 works through command line mounts in os x
<serp> but not in the gui by default i don't think
<AlastairDewar> So maybe stick with Ext2 to be safe?
<grawity> Hani: There is a physical limit at how fast one can do file operations. And since for every file the OS has to update the file list...
<serp> i am unsure about ext2 support in the gui
<hanshenrik> chances the GCC 4.4.1 builds for karmic will work with januty? (dont know witch channel to ask this so im asking in both :p)
<Hani> ActionParsnipl,grawity :Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: don't mix debs from a different release, you'll get a big tangled mess
<AlastairDewar> UFS might suit my needs actually
<Sirisian> I'm trying to compile ubuntu and I'm following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and when I try to install the package "Couldn't find package linux-kernel-devel" did they change the names? I did an apt-get update
<Geekneeus> Hello, I've added an application that's stopping my system from functioning correctly with the "startup applications" UI, could somebody tell me where this UI application stores it's information so I can remove the entry?
<lola1990> voila le 1er site de tchat rencontre gratuit sexe +18 ... au monde sur  ( www.casafilm.tk  )
<j_> my flash player wont work help
<lola1990> voila le 1er site de tchat rencontre gratuit sexe +18 ... au monde sur  ( www.casafilm.tk  )
<FloodBot3> lola1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: you can use bum
<dchaffee> New at Ubuntu, I have connected a usb external CDR drive and need to update drivers?? Drive reads fine but will not record.
<ActionParsnip1> !boot | Geekneeus
<ubottu> Geekneeus: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Geekneeus> thanks!
<Sirisian> oh nvm
<hwm> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<vinoman> I've noticed running Karmic live that now the network manager wants to install a wifi driver instead of just finding your wireless networks. Why would they do that?
<BuGo_laptop> any ideas why every window is redrawed on  backspace in empty text field?
<grawity> BuGo_laptop: It might be the 'visual bell'.
<serp> vinch, you might try asking in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> Sirisian,  generally  devel  packages are marked  .dev  in synaptic
<serp> err wrong person
<vinoman> It seems like a step backwards, 9.04 works so well with wifi, why would they change it?
<BuGo_laptop> grawity, show should i turn it off?
<serp> vinoman, you might try asking #ubuntu+1
<Sirisian> coz_, nah I overlooked the line that said the package wasn't in jaunty
<coz_> Sirisian,  ah I see
<Pici> vinoman : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<andi_> andonk
<lola1990> voila le 1er site de tchat rencontre gratuit sexe +18 ... au monde sur  ( www.casafilm.tk  )
<lola1990> voila le 1er site de tchat rencontre gratuit sexe +18 ... au monde sur  ( www.casafilm.tk  )
<FloodBot3> lola1990: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andi_> halo smua
<Pici> !id | andi_
<ubottu> andi_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<andi_> halooooooooooooo
<VCoolio> Geekneeus: check in ~/.config/autostart
<coz_> lola1990  seems to be  advertising sex sites :)
<sipior> coz_: probably why he was kicked :-)
<hwm> does anybody here has installed ubuntu on dv4 hp notebook?
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to generate a lircd.conf file using irrecord but I am confused by the usage of the irrecord file. I ran irrecord ~/Desktop/recordedremote and I have put the output at http://pastebin.com/f4d76a7d. Can someone help please. Iv'e spent about three hours on this so far and I seem to be getting nowhere fast.
<BuGo_laptop> grawity, you have saved my ass twice today!
<Geekneeus> Ok well I've checked bum and I can't run it because I have no accessible GUI and it's a GUI app, I've looked thought /etc/rc.local /etc/init.d and /etc/init.d/rc.local and it doesn't appear that the "Startup Applications" UI has created files in that directory, any other suggestions available?
<BuGo_laptop> i would buy you some bear if i knew you!
<VCoolio> Geekneeus: check in ~/.config/autostart
<BuGo_laptop> \m/ ^_^ \m/
<Dr_Willis> Geekneeus:  those would be in the users home dir. bum wouldent affect those.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<vasez> What is the proper way to auto load a kernel module at boot?
<zed_toocool> hello
<Geekneeus> Ah yes they are! it lists to .desktop files though
<Geekneeus> but they're seemingly the entries, I wonder where it put the .desktop files
<Dr_Willis> Geekneeus:  thats how the system works. :)
<Dr_Willis> Geekneeus:  .desktop files, or scripts. or links to executables
<zed_toocool> ...
<VCoolio> Geekneeus: .local/share/applications maybe?
<Dr_Willis> Geekneeus:  you wanting to remove or add things?
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: they are links to the ones in /usr/share/applications
<Dimensions> Hiya ... does any one know of a Web Hosting channel ? I have a ubuntu server but the problem i have is hosting related ...
<sipior> vasez: add it to /etc/modules.
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: if you run: file <one of those files>    it will tell you
<vasez> sipior: thank you
<ActionParsnip1> Dimensions: #httpd
<Dimensions> thanks ActionParsnip1
<Geekneeus> I want to remove an application that I added with "Startup Applications" Dr_Willis, the .desktop files are neither in the suggested locations :(
<Dr_Willis> Geekneeus:  gnome also has its session manager settings.. somewhere..
<Dr_Willis> and i dont recall where.. proberly will need to use the gconf editor.
<mikla> !info ufo
<ubottu> Package ufo does not exist in jaunty
<j_> my flash player 9 wont let me watch movies help
<ActionParsnip1> j_: try flasplayer 10
<Geekneeus> I wish I could remember how to search for files heh it'd be useful right now
<JonathanEllis> ﻿I am trying to generate a lircd.conf file using irrecord but I am confused by the usage of the irrecord file. ﻿I am trying to follow the information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy and http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html﻿﻿.﻿ I ran irrecord ~/Desktop/recordedremote and I have put the output at http://pastebin.com/f4d76a7d. At https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy#Unlisted%20Remote under "Recording 
<theadmin> Geekneeus: "locate filename"
<mikla> !info ufoai
<ubottu> Package ufoai does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: sudo find / -name "<something>"
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: e.g.  sudo find / -name "fire*"
<Prometheus> hi
<iskin> Hey, what is the program that allows you to use <Mod>+<SPACE> to bring up a dialog to run programs from?
<JohannesSM64> is there any working way to disable GNOME tooltips in jaunty?
<DjAngo23> Im configuring a new Ubuntu Server, what should i do with the field [Sysetem mail name] ? It's asked when i'm configuring [Postfix Configuration] ? Should i write localhost or gmail.com ?
<j_> my flash player 9 wont let me watch movies someone help
<JohannesSM64> i've tried the gconf-editor settings, they are broken and don't work anymore
<JohannesSM64> for tooltips, that is
<VCoolio> iskin: gnome-do
<Take0n> j_, try to upgrade to flash player 10..
<Geekneeus> Thank you, vi has shown me how awesome it is by alerting me to a new function within it. I had no idea it could do that wow
<ActionParsnip1> j_: have you tried 10?
<iskin> VCoolio, TY
<grawity> DjAngo23: Write the server's FQDN (host.domain.tld)
<Geekneeus> thanks for the help, think I've sorted it now :)
<ctrueman> ?
<VCoolio> iskin: or launchy or kupfer for alternatives
<grawity> DjAngo23: Or at least, only the domain.
<j_> i dont know
<ActionParsnip1> j_: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<Onetwooz> hi all
<j_> would it be in the add remove program list
<Masumex> can i get some help ?
<Take0n> j_, no in the synaptic
<ActionParsnip1> j_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<DjAngo23> grawity: It's gonna be a local server. Can i use whatever i want then ?
<grawity> DjAngo23: Only the hostname, then.
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Masumex
<ubottu> Masumex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Masumex> can someone help me with the desktop cube?? i cannot get it to work... Help!!!!!
<Masumex> can someone help me with the desktop cube?? i cannot get it to work... Help!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<DjAngo23> grawity: Okay, thanks ;)
<ActionParsnip1> Masumex: have you installed video drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Masumex:  its not like the cube is a CRITICAL thing.. calm down.
<Masumex> thanx
<Masumex> i know i just really want to give it a try..
<ActionParsnip1> Masumex: you wont get 3d without 3d drivers
<Dr_Willis> Masumex:  install the proper 3d drivers to get compiz going.. install the 'ccsm' tool to enable 4+ 'desktops' and  start cubeing.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dr_Willis> Then get sick of the cube and disabel it 4 min later.
<Take0n> lol
<JohannesSM64> yeah agreed
<Dr_Willis> cube with 2+ monitors - dont work too good either.
<Dr_Willis> just looks ugly
<JohannesSM64> I only like the fades
<JohannesSM64> out of the desktop effects
<Dr_Willis> I like the window previews on the taskbar. and a few otehr compiz features.
<Dr_Willis> zoom is handy at times.
<RafaeLinux> s
<skath> I find expo mode handy
<RafaeLinux> buenas :D
<Dr_Willis> I find expo uselessly ugly with 2+ moitors. :)
<Onetwooz> Greetings, at me the important news, America are under the threat of nuclear attackf nuclear attack
<Take0n> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<genii> !ot | Onetwooz
<ubottu> Onetwooz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<j_> my flash player 10 wont let me play movies
<ActionParsnip1> j_: can you provide the output of: uname -a   please
<j_> what does that mean
<ActionParsnip1> j_: its a terminal command
<j_> oh
<ActionParsnip1> j_: it'll tell us about your kernel
<j_> where do i find it
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<imaginary> who was helping me before again?
<KatarN> long live to windows!!!
<ActionParsnip1> j_: type the command then copy the output and paste it here
<j_> ok
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip1 , isnt j_ a bit too dumb to use this OS?
<ActionParsnip1> dios_mio: we all start somewhere, i'm sure s/he is quite intelligent, just new to the OS
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip1 , sure
<ActionParsnip1> dios_mio: cut a guy some slack and let him suprise you (or her)
<attipi> help action
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip1 , lets see :)
<ActionParsnip1> attipi: ask the channel
<attipi> sorry, I just probe the irc commands :D
<hwm> does anybody here has installed ubuntu on dv4 hp notebook?
<JonathanEllis> Can someone help me interpret a help page please? Its here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy#Unlisted Remote. The bit I am having trouble with is under "Recording a Remote" where it says "Insert the module that you intend to record from." Now I don't know which module to modprobe and I also don't know which device name to use in irrecord. The output of  cat /proc/bus/input/devices is pasted at http://pastebin.com/f738073e7. My rem
<Geekneeus> Everything works again, woohoo.
<ActionParsnip1> !anybody | hwm
<ubottu> hwm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trijntje_> Hi all, my computer just shutdown itself for no aparent reason. Maybe it was caused by using right-alt with some keys, is this a known keybinding in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Geekneeus: wtg :)
<sipior> trijntje: alt-SysRq-R, by any chance?
<Geekneeus> haha
<ni1s> ubottu, "Don't ask to ask, just ask."
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hanshenrik> added karmic's repo's to jaunty, updated gcc/g++/cpp/ (4.4.1), and it compiled just fine, and the output file works (seemingly) just fine as well! :P  well that was a fun test
<trijntje_> sipior: no, just number key's
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you'll see why its a bad idea soon enough
<dios_mio> sipior , what does that key sequence do?
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: u mean like update-manager will go crazy? :p
<sipior> dios_mio: it reboots the machine. as a matter of last resort...
<dios_mio> oh cool
<sipior> dios_mio: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: (anyway i removed the repo's)
<dios_mio> sipior  thanks
<sipior> dios_mio: actually, alt-SysRq-B
 * sipior doesn't even see the keys anymore...
<dsdeiz> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<dsdeiz> is it ok to remove that ^^
<kuba_> heloo
<trijntje_> what can cause ubuntu to shut down itself without any notice?
<hwm> i'm having a sound problem on a hp dv4-1280us, when ubuntu starts the sound keeps beeping, what can i do?
<Guest41243> cio tam
<Appiah> When I shutdown ubuntu (Jaunty) the splash does not show , and neither does console ,just goes black
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: (btw on an intresting note, it used almost 40 seconds longer to compile the program)
<Guest41243> fuck you
<C-S-B> trijntje the processor over heating?
<doglino> please, someone can indicate a site to convert ps to pdf?
<trijntje_> C-S-B, i wasnt doing anything intensive, where should i chekc that?
<kingdiamond> :-??
<riegersn> hey guys, im trying to install kubuntu-desktop package on 9.10 but getting errors. about 4 or 5 kdelib packages are getting 404 errors. any ideas?
<Halitech> !9.10 | riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> doglino: Doesn't Ubuntu come with a 'ps2pdf' or 'pstopdf' command?
<stwange> does ls ~user not work on ubuntu? I've used it before but I can't remember if it was centos, bsd or ubuntu
<riegersn> oops, sorry i ment 9.04
<riegersn> Halitech, im using jaunty sorry about the mixup there
<C-S-B> trijntje check the processor temp, physically check to make sure it's well cooled. you can look in /var/log to see if anything went wrong linux-wise but it would be odd to just turn off
<grawity> stwange: It is a feature of the 'bash' shell, and it works on Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: you'll see. mixing releases is a bad idea
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: theres a reason why the debs for karmic are for karmic and not anything else
<stwange> grawity, james@bambi:~$ ls ~survey    ls: cannot access ~survey: No such file or directory    james@bambi:~$ echo $SHELL    /bin/bash    james@bambi:~$ ls /home/survey    bin  lib
<ActionParsnip1> stwange: its $USER if you want the current user
<danonura> hello. how do i make changes to "asound.state" text file permanently. it reverts to old file after reboot. i used nautilus and gedit under sudo. ver 8.04.
<giskard> dude what component (pam?) show stats of the computer after login (shell)?
<grawity> stwange: Hmm. Does 'id survey' work?
<ActionParsnip1> giskard: stats like what?
<grawity> giskard: I think those stats are written to /etc/motd.
<grawity> giskard: Check root's crontab
<stwange> ah thanks grawity, I thought it just pointed to /home/whateveryoutyped, didn't realise it checked the users file. /home/survey is just a symlink
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: :p ya, but shouldn't be any problem removing those packages right?
<giskard> grawity: like cpu / system laod
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: possibly, they will have weird deps so may break other stuff when you remove them'
<grawity> stwange: ~user expands to the homedir of 'user' as defined in /etc/passwd|LDAP|NIS|whatever.
<ActionParsnip1> giskard: load can be seen with: top
<stwange> makes sense, learn something new every day huh grawity :)
<giskard> ActionParsnip1: no dude, i'm not talking about HOW to do so. is why after the normal motd i see metrics
<giskard> before last login
<grawity> ActionParsnip1: Ubuntu Server displays some stats in /etc/motd every time you login.
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: nice
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: hmm.. well luckly i doesn't got much on this pc, could do a reformat if everything goes to hell ^^
<giskard> grawity: true. it's done via cront job?
<grawity> giskard: I think so.
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: best way to be ;D
<ActionParsnip1> grawity: learning every day :D
<riegersn> hey guys, im trying to install kubuntu-desktop package on 9.04 but getting errors. about 4 or 5 kdelib packages are getting 404 errors. any ideas?
<Pici> giskard: see the manpage for motd.tail for how that message is created.
<hanshenrik> ActionParsnip1: (tho i should backup those things with the WLAN card, if u remember :p)
<ActionParsnip1> riegersn: run: sudo apt-gt update
<ActionParsnip1> hanshenrik: if its important, back it up
<giskard> Pici: uhm nothing point me to stats, i guess there is a pam lib like pam_lastlog.
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04
<Evelina> I try to convert text encoding. The problem is that when I use a php script to convert utf-8 text into utf-8 then Terminal won't display it correctly, but when conveting latin-1 into utf-8 the text willls how up in a correct manner in Terminal. Why?
<shomon> but I get problems calculating the upgrade.. how do I debug?
<Evelina> I use utf8_encode() in my php script.
<giskard> Pici: something wrote in motd file before  calling pam_lastlog.
<Pici> giskard: I seem to have modified that file on my install here because I didnt want to see that information, so I cant check to see what it was doing before. :/
<Doonz> hey guys, im looking for a way to search 100 or so .txt files for a certain string. and when that string is found have it output to another txt file with the name of the txt file it was found it any ideas?
<g_> hi, can anyone recommend a decent word processor please. one which does spelling and grammar checking
<quaid__> g_ abiword
<Halitech> g_, open office, koffice, abiword
<thiebaude> g_, openoffice
<g_> openoffice does grammar checking?
<g_> i changed the language, and now it isn't doing any spell checking at all
<Danielsaan> g_: Ooo does grammer checking
<thiebaude> Danielsaan, yea, i also just seen that in oo
<Pici> Doonz: You can use grep for that. i.e: grep "some string" *.txt > output
<g_> strange. i changed the language to uk english, and now i lost all the wiggly lines!
<Doonz> Pici: but will that show what txt file had the string in it?
<Pici> Doonz: grep does that by default when grepping through multiple files.
<trijntje_> Hi all, my logs get filled up with this kind of messages, what can i do to stop this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/280434/
<Doonz> Pici thanx
<erUSUL> trijntje_: that's the firewalls logging
<erUSUL> trijntje_: what fw frontend do you use; if any ?
<carresmd> Pici: I've 'learned' to use 'grep -irl <sting> <dir>' ?
<g_> mhh, i don't have an english uk language modules apparently
<trijntje_> erUSUL, I used firestarter a while, but this is filling my logs up so bad that I cannot acces them..
<Gurkan`> Hello, i cant seem to be able to connect to a computer running windows using Places->Connect to Server. i get the error "Cannot display location "some.ip.or.hostname"" "volume doesn't implement mount". does anybody have any idea how to fix this?
<erUSUL> trijntje_: well iptables has the ption to use ulog so fw logs end up in a separate /var/log/ulog/ dir
<erUSUL> trijntje_: i use firehol and enabled that not sure how its done in firestarter
<ldlework> erUSUL,  were you the guy I was talking to about crappy Urban Terror performance?
<erUSUL> ldlework: yes; two days ago?
<ldlework> It was probably longer than that
<trijntje_> erUSUL, i have no firewall frontend at the moment, ill install firehol if that gets the job done
<ldlework> anyway
<ldlework> You should try disabling ipv6 erUSUL
<erUSUL> ldlework: that fixes it for you ?
<ldlework> On my work machine, not my home machine!
<ldlework> I wonder if it works for you.
<erUSUL> trijntje_: so what is enabling the firewall in your install ?
<erUSUL> ldlework: will give it a shot when i can
<carresmd> Idlework, erUSUL; Which only works with the proposed kernel (if it hasn't already been 'un-proposed' ..
<trijntje_> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<erUSUL> trijntje_: if you do not have firewall nor any other firewall program what is enabling iptables ?
<ActionParsnip1> erUSUL: i though iptables was always there, just not configured
<erUSUL> trijntje_: firs firewall should read firestarter ;)
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip1: correct
<ndlovu> what is the command to remount all filesystems? mount -o remount -a ?
<dsdeiz> mount -a ?
<trijntje_> erUSUL, I have guwf installed
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: sudo mount -a
<erUSUL> trijntje_: maybe there is an option in it to enable ulog
<theadmin> what is the package name for rhytmbox?
<ActionParsnip1> !info rhytmbox
<ubottu> Package rhytmbox does not exist in jaunty
<g_> !info rhythmbox
<ubottu> rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 3356 kB, installed size 14208 kB
<Pici> theadmin: rhythmbox
<g_> ;)
<theadmin> %) guess i kept spelling it wrong
<trijntje_> erUSUL, I can disable logging, ill see if that works, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !info rhythmbox | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: rhythmbox (source: rhythmbox): music player and organizer for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.0-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 3356 kB, installed size 14208 kB
<sparr> NetworkManager does not respect read-only (-w) on /etc/resolv.conf.  Bug?
<erUSUL> trijntje_: ok; good luck
<g_> mhh, is it possible to have uk-english spell/grammar checker in oo?
<g_> it's a bit of a dealbreaker for me :(
<ct529> strange question .... can 32 bit programs use more than 4GB of RAM when run on Ubuntu 64 bit?
<theadmin> Okay, okay, i got it already.
<theadmin> ct529: maybe...
<ct529> maybe through some extended memory "scheme"?
<grawity> ct529: I don't think so.
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip1, does that automatically remount?
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip1, tks, it seems it does :)
<ActionParsnip1> g_: sure: http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:openofficeukdict?s=thesaurus
<ct529> grawity: so there is an intrinsic limit there?
<ActionParsnip1> ndlovu: new command learned eh :)
<gregwa> could some one help with an upgrade issue?
<peppot> anyone else on karmic and seeing bad wireless (iwlagn) performance? solutions?
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | peppot
<ubottu> peppot: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ndlovu> ActionParsnip1, always good to add one :)
<Halitech> gregwa, what kind of issue and ipgrading from what version to what version?
<ct529> or can they be made to use it using the memory using the lower 4GB as a stack / registry?
<lolufail> hi
<lolufail> can anyone make sense of this kernel oops?
<lolufail> http://pastebin.com/m56628b69
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | gregwa
<ubottu> gregwa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ct529> grawity: ?
<donaldo> how to enable an integrated subwoofer toshiba x205 laptop?
<trijntje_> ubuntu shutdown without any notice, where to look for details?
<gregwa> Thanks.  I'm at (I THINK) intrepid.  Doing a lsb_release -a shows Distributor ID: Debian  Can't run upgrade to 9.04 using alt-cd.  says can't upgrade.
<ActionParsnip1> trijntje_: /var/log/kern.log
<gregwa> software sources won't run
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: ask in #debian
<gregwa> everything in sources.list shows intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: you arent running ubuntu, you are running debian
<gregwa> but I'm really running ubuntu
<gregwa> no, I'm running ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> http://pastebin.com/f216c199e
<Halitech> gregwa, can you use pastebin and show us the sources.list file
<Khalid> hello, I just bought a new laptop, with Intel Core 2 Duo processor and 4GiBs of RAM, I want to put Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop 64-bit version in it, how much Swap should I give it? and are there 64-bit drivers for ATi video card in Ubuntu?
<gregwa> don't know how to use pastebin
<Halitech> Khalid, what video card?
<joaopinto> !pastebin | gregwa
<ubottu> gregwa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: for swap I'd use 2Gb
<Halitech> !pastebin | gregwa
<pozic> Khalid: swap? Heh. You don't need swap.
<pozic> Khalid: and if you do, you would already know the answer yourself.
<kroson> ppl does anyone know how to assign something to the eee 901 instant keys?
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: for hibernate etc, use 4Gb
<kroson> like some features
<joaopinto> Khalid, using the 2x ram rule will not hurt you
<Khalid> Halitech: ATi Mobility Radeon HD 4330
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcut | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | Khalid
<ubottu> Khalid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kroson> im using kubuntu is it the same?
<trijntje_> ActionParsnip1, /var/log/kern.log doesnt show any errors or the like. Neighter does syslog
<ndlovu> any idea how (1) root mount point (/) can be commented out in /etc/fstab and still be mounting, and (2) swap can be commented out and not working?
<gregwa> !pastebin | gregwa
<ubottu> gregwa, please see my private message
<hwm> how to install the latest intel 4500MHD drivers?
<Halitech> Khalid, the ati drivers are weak right now in 9.04, you may want to think about either using 8.04 or returning it and getting a laptop with an Nvidia card
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: you run: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    copy the contents, browse to http://pastebin.com   paste the text, type your name, click paste then when the page changes, copy the address bar and paste it here
<ActionParsnip1> trijntje_: there will be gold in that folder
<Halitech> Khalid, there is an ati driver here if you want to try it http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.38&lang=English
<carresmd> ndlovu: root is mounted via the kernel
<DjAngo23> Someone wants to give me a hand with my wirelesse connection ?
<DjAngo23> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<carresmd> ndlovu: Or at least during boot time
<DjAngo23> when trying to type in my key
<gregwa> http://pastebin.com/m34872704
<Khalid> Halitech: couldn't get an affordable one, is this going to be improved in 9.10 or 10.04 :/
<ndlovu> carresmd, that's interesting. if I try to uncomment the root and swap mount definitions in fstab, and then remount, it says "mount: mount point  does not exist"
<makmum> help me yah. I want to install from tar.gz, what package is needed to make. to make and make install successfully ???
<tehbaut> does ubuntu have path length limits like winblows? or can I have filenames a mile long in a directory a mile deep and not have any issues?
<carresmd> ndlovu: That's because it isn't in fstab anymore ;)
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: ok you have an intrepid sources.lst file but i imagine you installed debian then have changed your sources file
<adonai2009> i created a swapp file , but when trying to hibernat ubuntu says dont find a swap file .
<adonai2009> why ?
<Halitech> Khalid, its hard to say, hopefully the ati driver support will get better but hard to say
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: did you run: sudo swapon /dev/<partition>
<gregwa> I've never installed debian on this machine.  never done debian directly for 4 years.  Always used ubuntu since dapper
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: and is it formatted as swap
<Khalid> k, thanks for helping :)
<ashmew2> Hi , was wondering if someone could help me out in writing some sort of game algorithm ?
<ndlovu> carresmd, good point!
<llutz> adonai2009: you'll need a swap-partition for hibernation, not a file (irrc)
<Andre_Gondim> how may I install cups in version 1.2.8
<adonai2009> it it is , but i didn run nolines comand
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: your lsb_release says deian which makes me think you have had debian
<adonai2009> i can do it now ?
<Halitech> gregwa, what does it say for description in the lsb_release -a?
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: sure
<adonai2009> so help me on this
<gregwa> 	DebianEdu/Skolelinux (terra)
<adonai2009> i got a open comamd line
<mattprokes> how do I see all scheduled cron jobs?
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: the partition needs to be set to a swap partition in gparted or fdisk
<adonai2009> yes it is like swap already
<adonai2009> iam with the console open now
<mo0nykit> Hello! I have succeeded in compiling, installing, and booting from a 2.6.31 kernel in Jaunty. But when I look at the startup screens, it says "loading AppArmor module... FAILED". When I finally get into the desktop, then into a terminal, I type "apparmor_status", it says "apparmor module is loaded", "apparmor filesystem is not mounted". Is this a conflicting report, considering that it FAILED at bootup?Is their something wrong?
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: i suggest you read this, it has lots of info on how to setup a swap partition: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?chap=4&part=1
<adonai2009> what to right ?
<Halitech> gregwa, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEdu
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: read the page, you want to be about 80% down the page
<joaopinto> mattprokes, crontab -l (with the user that has the cron jobs set), for system crons look at /etc/cron*
<adonai2009> but how can i know the name of the partition ? i got to be back to live pen to use gpart and see it ?
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: sudo fdisk -l
<makmum> help me yah. I want to install from tar.gz, what package is needed to make. to make and make install successfully ???
<gc_> hello
<Halitech> gregwa, unless someone has been messing around with your system, you are running Debian, not Ubuntu
<gregwa> so, ok.  I'm hosed for straight upgrade.  Walk me through doing install when I have a /home folder on another partition.
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: you used ubuntu sources and config ? or did you compiled from kernel.org sources ?
<carresmd> makmum: Try install the build-essentials package
<sipior> ehbaut: yes, there is a 4096 character limit on the path length. you can find this and other interesting numbers in /usr/src/linux/include/linux/limits.h
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009: you will need to use fdisk to set the partition type to 81 (linux swap), then use the commands to format it as swap (i think) then use the swapon command
<llutz> makmum: build-essential
<erUSUL> !compile | mo0nykit
<ubottu> mo0nykit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<teolicy> Hi. Is there an easy (i.e., dpkg-reconfigure postfix or something guided like that) to configure postfix to use gmail as my smarthost and cause all mail sent from root@mymachine to be sent to my gmail account?
<Halitech> gregwa, do a normal install but when it gets to the partitioning, use manual and mount your home partition at /home
<erUSUL> !compile | makmum
<ubottu> makmum: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Halitech> gregwa, also make sure you don't format the partition
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: sorry for the compile factoid
<gc_> Do you use the ubuntu
<gc_> ??
<gregwa> I'm assuming you are referring to the home partition not to format...right?
<gc_> who can hell me ?
<erUSUL> !ask | gc_
<ubottu> gc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: yes, I compiled from Ubuntu sources (I got an .orig.tar.gz and a .diff.gz, then I patched the orig with the diff)
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: and you enabled apparmor in the config ?
<gc_> ok ,i am sorry
<ActionParsnip1> gregwa: boot to live cd, backup all the config files you need if any are in / (like smb.conf, resolv.conf) then use the disk to wipe out / and /swap partition and reinstall, you can tell the installer to use the home partition you have as home, just DON'T tell the installer to format the data, make your username the same as it is now
<Halitech> gregwa, yes, don't format the /home partition or it will be destroyed
<sheepsy1> Hey all. I'm getting segfaults in various applications. I ran memtest over the weekend and reported no errors... What else can I do? Here's a sample of some segfaults from kern.log:
<sheepsy1> Sep 28 04:53:01 igor kernel: [117263.891473] php[30492]: segfault at 7f4f3a305f30 ip 00007f4f3a305f30 sp 00007f4f38e710f8 error 14 in librt-2.9.so[7f4f3dc05000+7000]
<sheepsy1> Sep 28 06:25:01 igor kernel: [122784.418812] mdadm[19265]: segfault at 12c ip 000000000040fd79 sp 00007fff47625b50 error 4 in mdadm[400000+2a000]
<sheepsy1> Sep 28 08:15:02 igor kernel: [129384.624926] php[17814]: segfault at 7f18c60ccf30 ip 00007f18c60ccf30 sp 00007f18c4c380f8 error 14 in librt-2.9.so[7f18c99cc000+7000]
<FloodBot3> sheepsy1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregwa> ok.  thanks.  I'll shoot craps and pray.
<Halitech> gc_, no I don't
<makmum> ubottu. ok2. llutz: I already install build-essential
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: that's okay, I didn't know about the "tips" link :)
<Halitech> !help | gc_
<ubottu> gc_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: I didn't find an option for apparmor in make menuconfig. Where can I find it?
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: i dunno becouse i use unpatched kernel.org when compiling my kernels...
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: then you used "fakeroot make-kpkg" ?
<sheepsy1> Hey all. I'm getting segfaults in various applications. I ran memtest over the weekend and reported no errors... What else can I do? Here's a sample of some segfaults from kern.log.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280471/
<carresmd> mo0nykit: try to search for apparmor references in the config file for the kernel (not sure though)
<carresmd> mo0nykit: using grep or something
<avertv-volar-bla> can anyone recommend me an alternative to kaffeine to watch DIGITAL tv? me-tv sucks
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: nope; i use old style do it yourself by hand « make -jn ; sudo make install ; sudo mkinitramfs ... »
<mo0nykit> carresmd: okay i'll try that with less, then the / command inside less :)
<teolicy> (parroting 5 minutes ago) Is there an easy (i.e., dpkg-reconfigure postfix or something guided like that) to configure postfix to use gmail as my smarthost and cause all mail sent from root@mymachine to be sent to my gmail account?
<ActionParsnip1> sheepsy1: have you fsck'd your drives?
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: you can search inside menuconfig with typing "/"
<avertv-volar-bla> can anyone recommend me an easy to use alternative to kaffeine to watch DIGITAL tv? me-tv sucks, yes it does!
<Halitech> avertv-volar-bla, tv-time?
<ActionParsnip1> avertv-volar-bla: mplayer
<ActionParsnip1> xawtv
<llutz> avertv-volar-bla: me-tv/kaffeine may suck, but alternatives (mplayer/xine) suck even more
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: yeah I tried that, too. My problem with that method is that I don't get kernel-headers, which VirtualBox needs to add Guest Additions
<ActionParsnip1> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sheepsy1> ActionParsnip1: I haven't. But I have rebooted recently and it didn't startup automatically at boot so I assumed that nothing wrong was detected.
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: searching withing menuconfig? Thanks! I was about to ask that question
<sipior> teolicy: something like this? http://braiden.org/?p=15
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: you have to keep your sources and build dir around for external modules to build
<ActionParsnip1> sheepsy1: assume nothing, boot to live cd, umount all partitions and get it fsck'd
<teolicy> sheepsy1: No guarantees, but it's probably also a good idea to check your computer isn't overheating. Generally speaking, your chassis should be cool to the touch and air flowing out of it should cool to you.
<avertv-volar-bla> Me-TV sucks, Klear is abandonware
<llutz> avertv-volar-bla: maybe vdr with xine-output
<ActionParsnip1> avertv-volar-bla: ok thats 2 from that huge list, try some
<adonai2009_> hi, it say dont find swap , try wap on -a
<adonai2009_> how i do that ?
<JonathanEllis> test
<teolicy> sheepsy1: There are better ways to check if your computer overheats, like using a CPI temperature checking application.
<carresmd> The guy with segfaults?
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: to build what? the Guest Additions?
<avertv-volar-bla> kaffeine does NOT suck. it rocks but it is always nice to have a 2nd app that does the job
<bullgard> I forgot: How can I set a smaller font in the frame buffer device?
<teolicy> sipior: dpkg-reconfigure would have been easier, but I guess I can't be too picky :) This seems excellent. Thanks.
<sipior> teolicy: also, postfix configuration is pretty straightforward and well-documented. worth going over main.cf once or twice.
<adonai2009_> how i do swapon -a »
<adonai2009_> ?
<adonai2009_> on console  or something ?
<sheepsy1> teolicy: It's cool to the touch. What's the name of the application in apt?
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009_: sudo swapon /dev/<partition name>
<Halitech> sheepsy, lmsensors
<redsoxking1> how do you enlarge my ubuntu partition after I have installed it on a dual boot with XP and set the partiton I have unallocated space but I cant resize my ext3 partion in GParted
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009_: its all in the guide i gave, its the gentoo handbook dud
<ActionParsnip1> e
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: yes
<ActionParsnip1> redsoxking1: you will be able to in live cd, make sure all partitions are umounted and make sure backups are recent
<Halitech> sheepsy, actually its lm-sensors
<adonai2009_> but i hibernat and it renitiate and off all
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: I was able to search for apparmor, but the resulting screen doesn't tell how to navigate the menu tree to get to apparmor. How do I find the directions?
<sheepsy1> Halitech: thanks.
<DjAngo23> Someone wants to give me a hand with my wirelesse connection ?
<DjAngo23> Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<DjAngo23> when trying to type in my key
<teolicy> sipior: In about 15 years I managed to stay away from the configuration files of MTAs (not including twisted.mail), I'd love to stay out...
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: oh there it is. I found it
<ActionParsnip1> adonai2009_: yes, thats one reason to have swap
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: i should tell you with a ascii tree of some sorts
<Halitech> sheepsy, then you will need to run sudo sensors-detect after its installed and you can use xsensors to see the info
<JonathanEllis> JonathanEllis1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallLirc/Hardy
<teolicy> sipior: (though I admit it's just whining on my part, I simply hate MTAs)
<redsoxking1> thanks ActionParsnip1 didnt think of using the live cd
<ActionParsnip1> redsoxking1: you cant manipulate partitions that are busy
<ActionParsnip1> gotta jet kids, peace out
<quaid__> Does anyone know if there is a ubuntu install cd with nvidia binary drivers included?
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: Yes I found it. I'm reading up on the '?' files
<savid> wtf,  my hard drive is making that "faint clicking noise" which tells me it's on it's death bed...  but its load cycle count is only 3106??
<erUSUL> quaid__: it is (i|a)legal to distribute that CD
<ct529> I was wondering if Linux implemented something similar to AWE ....
<teolicy> sheepsy1: Also, try booting from a CD and see if segfaults persist. This should help you zoom in on software or hardware fault.
<quaid__> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> quaid__: no problem
<quaid__> have to install opensolaris instead
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: illegal <-- if I am right in reading (i|a)legal as "I"
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: illegal <-- if I am right in reading (i|a)legal as "I'm not sure of the spelling" :)
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: ilegal or alegal. i am not a lawyer or judge
<sipior> teolicy: compared to sendmail (m4 or no), postfix is dead simple. typically only about a dozen lines need to be modified.
<alokito> quaid__, u can make your own cd with nvidia drivers included
<quaid__> alokito: can you point me to a HOWTO?
<andrewmin> I just switched from a 20" Acer to a 21.5" Lenovo L215. The old Acer's default resolution was 1680x1050. The L215's is 1920x1080. However, whenever I turn on Ubuntu, it defaults to 1680x1050. (my graphics card is a Nvidia 9800GT with proprietary drivers) I even used Nvidia's setting tool; it would set it perfectly (even writing a xorg.conf file), but once I rebooted, back to 1680x1050.
<andrewmin> Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f74a3dd8a
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: i didn't know there were such words as ilegal or alegal :)
<Pici> !offtopic | mo0nykit
<ubottu> mo0nykit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: well i'm not english native speakern either ;P
<alokito> quaid__, just boot with your live cd, install nvidia drivers and use usb installation
<sheepsy1> Halitech: Hm. Would you be able to decipher sensors output? I ran sensors on cmd line and got a few lines with ALARM in them: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280476/
<thiebaude> andrewmin, you save it in root
<alokito> i mean usb startup disk creator
<andrewmin> thiebaude: i did
<quaid__> alokito: live cd wont boot, that's why I need the drivers in advance
<andrewmin> thiebaude, i even the nvidia-settings as root
<alokito> hmm
<thiebaude> andrewmin, ok, i had the same problem when i first installed ubuntu
<alokito> quaid__, have you tried linux mint?
<sheepsy1> Halitech: Does that ALARM mean anything?
<thiebaude> alokito, hi
<alokito> thiebaude, hello
<david_> I need some help on Evolution. Suddenly I can not download from either of my services ... I am getting a flas message "retrieving pop summary" and then absolutely nothing. Have not changed any settings .. This apperas to have started after last auto update of Ubuntu 9.04
<quaid__> alokito: no - does it have the drivers?
<andrewmin> thiebaude, how did you fix it?
<Halitech> sheepsy, its giving you the alarm because there is a reading of 0 for those 3 items, probably doesn't have those actual sensors so I would probably just ignore them
<di> help, i did a fresh install of kubuntu, and konsole, aterm and xterm crash when i launch them
<alokito> quaid__, not sure but it has codecs pre-installed
<thiebaude> andreime, i had to gksudo nvidia-settings and set my resolution and save x and close and reboot
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Could be you power supply failing .. If that readout is correct!
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Which values?
<alokito> quaid__, u can find easy tutorials on how to make a custom ubuntu cd if you search google
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Sorry?
<quaid__> alokito: have tried various linux live distros. none boot. only opensolaris works.
<thiebaude> andrewmin, thats weird that doesn't work for you
<andrewmin> thiebaude, yeah, i know, that was my first thought... i tried it several times, though, and no go :-/
<sheepsy1> carresmd: You said that power supply could be failing. I'm wondering which values make you think so.
<alokito> quaid__, mandriva has nvidia drivers pre-installed
<thiebaude> hmm
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: okay back to the apparmor issue. Yes, AppArmor support is set as built-in. AppArmor boot parameter default value is 1, meaning, start during boot up. Well I read an AppArmor bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/375422 it refers to 2.6.30. I don't know if it holds true for the patched 2.6.31 (Ubuntu patch 11.36)
<carresmd> sheepsy1: line 9, 12,13
<quaid__> alokito: thanks for the help - will try what you suggested.
<ponyclub> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<carresmd> sheepsy1: I'm not sure it has anything to do with the segfaults though. Do you have by any change Windows afvailable on that system?
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Halitech was saying that it could be just the fact that sensors aren't configured to give info.
<sheepsy1> carresmd: What do you mean by change windows?
<erUSUL> mo0nykit: as i said i do not use apparmor at all. dunno what is happening
<carresmd> sheepsy1: I meant chance :)
<sipior> me wonders when the dcc send nonsense will go away
<sheepsy1> carresmd: No windows.
<mo0nykit> erUSUL: okay no problem.. thanks for the help. :) I'll just post these on the forums
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  carefull even using those words. :) ive been accidently-auto-kicked by using  the phrase d c c   s  e  n   d  befor. :)
<mweichert> I'm having some troubles with setting up a user's cron jobs. I have my user account listed in /etc/cron.d/cron.allow. I've been using crontab -e to edit my jobs. In /var/log/syslog, I can see that my job is getting executed... the script I'm trying to execute to VERY simple: http://pastie.org/633443
<sipior> Dr_Willis: fair point :-)
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Maybe it's a good idea to test your system with mprime.
<sheepsy1> Halitech, carresmd: Here's another paste. I scrolled up and noticed that when i ran sensors the first time I ALARM on every line. Now I only have it on 3. But the readouts look the same. I put the two read outs under "first time run" and "last time run" sections: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280479/
<andrewmin> I just switched from a 20" Acer to a 21.5" Lenovo L215. The old Acer's default resolution was 1680x1050. The L215's is 1920x1080. However, whenever I turn on Ubuntu, it defaults to 1680x1050. (my graphics card is a Nvidia 9800GT with proprietary drivers) I even used Nvidia's setting tool; it would set it perfectly (even writing a xorg.conf file), but once I rebooted, back to 1680x1050.
<andrewmin> Here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f74a3dd8a
<mweichert> in the script, I'm generated a log file - yet this logfile never gets created and I cannot determine why. Going crazy here ;)
<shail> hiiiiiiiiii
<thiebaude> andrewmin, when you installed the drivers did you System-Admimistration-hardware drivers?
<sheepsy1> carresmd: mprime not in apt?
<andrewmin> thiebaude, yeah
<thiebaude> ok
<andrewmin> thiebaude, i'm using version 180
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Nope.
<shail> hey plz write a script for getting  screen recorder for ubuntu hardy version
<shail> thank you
<thiebaude> andrewmin, im on 9.10 and using 185
<kunji> Hey guys I'm having trouble figuring out how to make a Logitech dual action controller work with snes9x.
<andrewmin> thiebaude, ah, in that case, i'll just wait utnil october
<andrewmin> thiebaude, thanks man :)
<thiebaude> andrewmin, hey, np
<shail> hey plz write a script for getting  screen recorder for ubuntu hardy version
<genii> mweichert: Was /tmp/build-projects.log touched with user whose cronjob ? Permissions, etc
<carresmd> sheepsy1: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
<[fade]> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<shail> hii all, have u seen "REVOLUTION OS" a movie about LINUX.ITS AWSOME....  :)
<shail> LONG LIVE LINUX
<genii> !ot | shail
<ubottu> shail: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hanshenrik> shail: would downloading it be a crime?
<shail> i use torrents...
<ct529> like mmap ....
<ct529> ?mmap
<Pici> shail: This channel is for Ubuntu Support only, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other discussion
<shail> i think it is banned or it is a crime in some countries
<[fade]> someone can recommend any linux games?
<yacc_> Is there a tool on linux to get exact information what kind of memory is installed in a server?
<Dougal> i want to ssh into my computer from outside. How do i tell ubuntu to listen out and accept on port 333? That's the port my network administrator opened for me
<Victor1> yacc_:try sudo lshw
<shail> i m so sorry(#ubuntu-offtopic)
<anodesni> [fade], frozen bubble
<ashmew2> [fade] Try Nexuiz if you like FPS
<shail> download bittorrent
<Pici> Dougal: modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config to port 333 in addition to or instead of port 22
<ashmew2> and not linux games , but bl0x0rz on miniclip.com was nice
<llutz> Dougal: edit sshd_config (Port 333)
<Victor1> yacc_: If you want a gui, lshw-gtk is in the repo.
<anodesni> [fade], scorched 3d is also fun with multiplayer
<shail> then go to piratebay.com for getting a torrent file(#ubuntu-offtopic)
<Pici> !piracy | shail
<ubottu> shail: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ashmew2> !ot shail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot shail
<suman_> hi all, is there any IM client that supports yahoo, in ubuntu?
<ashmew2> !ot | shail
<ubottu> shail: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<llutz> Dougal: if you are behind a router, just set port-forwarding (333->22)
<Pici> shail: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ashmew2> suman_ , use Gaim or Pidgin , they are installed by default
<Dougal> Pici: thanks that's helpfull
<shail> i m so sorry again
<shail> i m so sorry again(#ubuntu-offtopic)
<suman_> ashmew2: In 8.10 it doesnot work.....
<Spike1506> i cant figure out how to open ms access files in openoffice ..
<shail> plz dont take any action of banning me from the network(#ubuntu-offtopic)
<Pici> shail: You aren't in #ubuntu-offtopic, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<[fade]> im a looking for some better looking games
<[fade]> like doom3 for linux
<suman_> ashmew2: i believe it was an issue for sometime, wondering if it is fixed or not
<[fade]> ported
<ashmew2> suman_ , you could try using the online web messenger for yahoo also at www.webmessenger.yahoo.com
<xemacs4321> will stable/9.04 install onto ext4 partition ?
<yacc_> Ok, any way to decode the meaning of the row value in EDAC memory controller error messages?
<shail> hey plz write a script for getting  screen recorder for ubuntu hardy version
<Dougal> llutz: i'm a newb to this sort of thing, and i can't quite follow those suggestions without a bit more guidance. But thanks, i'll look into that if Pici's suggestion fails
<erUSUL> [fade]: doom3 has a linux port (quake 4 has too)
<ashmew2> suman_ , Although i use Pidgin myself and see no flaws in it thus far..
<[fade]> yes, i know, i am searching similar games like that
<ashmew2> suman_ , what is wrong with your installed client , maybe we could sort it out
<suman_> ashmew2: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<VCoolio> xemacs4321: yes, I did
<ashmew2> suman_ , im using Jaunty (9,04)
<kunji> No ideas about this controller?
<xemacs4321> VC ty
<anodesni> [fade], world of padman, urban terror
<scream> I have a windows "hosts" file.  Is it usable in linux?
<scream> ubuntu
<genii> shail: sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<suman_> ashmew2: when i try to connect, it just tries connecting and just stays that way
<lolufail> gotta say, this channel is full of noobs, if you have a problem that requires !noobs, you have to turn to #debian, who send you here
<sipior> lolufail: lose the unhelpful attitude.
<kunji> lolufail: I thought this channel was supposed to be full of noobs...
<ashmew2> suman_ , try using the webmessenger.yahoo.com , if it connects and pidgin doesnt , let me know..Also , are you sure you made the account in Pidgin in a correct way ?
<lolufail> kunji: so where's the channel with the ubuntu !noobs?
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Any luck?
<FFEMTcJ> How can I sort by field 2 and then by field one? I know it would be sort +1 file > file2 to sort by the second field, but i cant figure out how to then make it sort by field one
<celthunder> lolufail, #ubuntu
<ubuntu> alias bishop
<shail> hey plz write a script for getting  screen recorder for ubuntu hardy version
<llutz> lolufail: troll away plz
<hanshenrik> lolufail: i guess ubuntu-dev or somthin..
<kunji> lolufail: Oh, that kind.
<stanworld> hi
<xemacs4321> I have 25 years of unix, sometimes i ask noob type questions
<jiohdi> I have a lot of instances where programs like opera just die and restart for no apparent reason--why and what can be done to stop or limit this?
<suman_> ashmew2: i did do it correctly, i used it properly in my 8.04..
<nyu_> so i have a samba share set up and it isnt showing up on my windows machines
<shail> plz tell me some other i m having troble in installing record..... software
<suman_> ashmew2: it broke after i upgraded
<stanworld> i do 'dpkg -l' and i see a packet notice 'rc' instead of 'ii' , what does it means ?
<ubuntu> have to use live cd today
<VCoolio> scream: there is a hosts file in /etc, maybe add lines at beginning: "127.0.0.1 localhost" and "127.0.1.1 <user>@<host>"
<nyu_> oddly, it does show up in windows on vbox on the same machine
<Victor1> For whatever odd reason, my themes suddenly dissappeared, with the exception of Redmond in controls,New Wave in window borders, and the icon themes. I can add new themes, but they do not work correctly. I tried reinstalling the Human package, but to no avail. I'm on 9.04, fresh install.
<ashmew2> suman_ , im pretty sure this happened to me as well once..I just did a clean Jaunty install and bam it was back to pavillion , very nice again
<xemacs4321> jiohdi, number 1, you have to choose a single program and find a problem that happens every time you do the same thing, then come here and describe specific failure !
<suman_> ashmew2:  it works great on the web messenger
<shail> plz watch "revolution os " a documentry on linux(# offtopic)
<scream> The windows and linux are same hosts format?
<ashmew2> suman_  , hmm..I think its something to do with the firewall etc
<ubuntu> thinkin of moving from xp pro to ubuntu 9.04. any special considerations?
<FFEMTcJ> How can I sort by field 2 and then by field one? I know it would be sort +1 file > file2 to sort by the second field, but i cant figure out how to then make it sort by field one
<anodesni> shail: please type the following without any quotes as a message "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<Halitech> ubuntu, hardware
<ashmew2> suman_ , Whats your ISP , Airtel/BSNL ?
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: use a pipe
<VCoolio> scream: open in a text editor; if it contains just lines like 127.0.0.1 bad.domain.com #comments it's ok
<suman_> ashmew2: i cant connect using kopete as well
<xemacs4321> scream, the format of the executable files for linux/windows is different
<meway> i need someone that knows it well enouph to tell me how to access other drives threw the terminal or allow me to browse my drives threw a browser with admin privlages>
<ubuntu> maybe add ubuntu to windows xp?
<Halitech> scream, yes the hosts files are the same format
<suman_> ashmew2: i am using neither.... and i know the firewall doesnot block it because adium(mac) users can connect properly
<meway> ubuntu that is
<Dougal> how do i edit a config file when i don't have permissions?
<FFEMTcJ> jrib: just sort +1 file | sort file > file1 ?
<Pici> !sudo | Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Halitech> !gksudo | Dougal
<ubottu> Dougal: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ubuntu> thanks
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: sure, why not?
<Rovanion> Hello channel. I need an application to test a USB-drive for harddrive failures. I need some way to benchmark it for errors. It doesn't matter if I have to format into another filesystem
<Victor1> meway: sudo nautilus
<Halitech> Dougal, you can use sudo nano in the terminal or gksudo gedit for a graphical app
<meway> virctor1 thx i might have more question :)
<K3rl0u4rn> how do I know if a package is installed or not from the command line ?
<VCoolio> Victor1: meway: gksudo nautilus, check ubottus comment above
<genii> meway: Please use gksudo and not sudo for that
<Dougal> Thanks! useful!
<FFEMTcJ> jrib: all that does is sorts by the first field.. it doesnt sort the second field then the first field
<jrib> !apt | K3rl0u4rn
<ubottu> K3rl0u4rn: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<llutz> K3rl0u4rn: apt-cache policy package
<K3rl0u4rn> (I don't want human readable output, I want to use it in a script, so output depending on current language that could not be grepped correctly is not what I want)
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: that makes no sense
<VCoolio> K3rl0u4rn: apt-cache policy <package>
<meway> whats the diff from gksudo? than sudo?
<Dougal> Halitech: never did learn any terminal based editors, i really should, but not today. So i'll use gedit
<scream> ok
<ubuntu> bebak... thankx
<Rovanion> Where can I get hold of error checking app for my harddrive?
<K3rl0u4rn> is apt-cache policy language independent ?
<FFEMTcJ> i have a list of names (first last) I want to sort by last name and then by first name...
<FFEMTcJ> i have a list of names (first last) I want to sort by last name and then by first name... jrib
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: you need to sort by field 2, then sort by field 1
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: that's not what you ran I guess
<spike__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<VCoolio> K3rl0u4rn: I read your script comment later; try this: dpkg -l | grep <package>
<Victor1> meway: afaik it's just that gksudo opens up a graphical window to enter the password in, sudo doesn't
<VCoolio> K3rl0u4rn: if the output line starts with ii it is installed
<innomen> !thunderbird
<S33K3R> error while printing in karmic. help please!!!
<ubottu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<meway> victor1 ok thx
<FFEMTcJ> jrib: right.. how do i do that is what im asking
<Pici> S33K3R : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Rovanion> I need to check my USB-harddrive for errors, how do I do it?
<K3rl0u4rn> VCoolio: thank you
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: "command to sort by field 2" | "command to sort by field 1" > "output file"
<FFEMTcJ> jrib: isnt that the same as what i did? 11.43.01 < FFEMTcJ> jrib: just sort +1 file | sort file > file1 ?
<grawity> jrib: I doubt that will work.
<Halitech> !9.10 | S33K3R
<ubottu> S33K3R: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> grawity: why?
<genii> Rovanion: The usual way is to boot into single-user from Grub selection, then issue something like: fsck /dev/ITS-SDX#-NAME-HERE
<sipior> jrib: you're just going to end up sorting on the first name.
<grawity> jrib: The second 'sort' will just re-sort the entire file by first name, making the first 'sort +1' useless.
<meway> when i did that it still resticted me what can i do to format a drive?
<grawity> jrib, FFEMTcJ: sort +1 +0, maybe?
<mtprtst> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<Halitech> meway, use the live cd or gparted live cd
<Rovanion> genii: Okey, is there any more extensive tests I can perform?
<meway> i dont have the live cd on hand is there another way?
<Halitech> meway, get the gparted live cd
<jrib> grawity: I'm assuming sort preserves original file order when the field it sorts on is the same (that would be sane)
<L33tCh> has anyone found a perfect solution for email with regards to outlook calendar invites? i've seen many solutions but nothing works all the time...
<innomen> You have got ot be kidding me
<FFEMTcJ> grawity: thanks.. that worked
<genii> Rovanion: There is something called Ultimate Boot CD which you can download/burn/boot up to   which has many manufacturer-specific tools on it
<meway> i have one but i do not have a disk on hand im at a work station right now 0.o
<meway> i just need to delete the files not really need to format
<innomen> mailto: to open thunderbird instead of outlo... i mean evolution. Any ideas? the ubottu link is from 2005 and ends in 2007, does anyone ever update that bot?
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: does: sort -k2 file | sort -k1   not do the same thing?
<Halitech> meway, rm -r /path/to/file
<innomen> Guys, seriously, tell me i'm just using google wrong and that there is a way to make mozilla thunderbird the default mozilla firefox email client
<Dougal> dumb question: if i change a config file do i have to restart the computer before it takes effect?
<VCoolio> innomen: I checks whatever you have set as default mail client I think; system > preferences > preferred apps
<meway> i dont know how to locate the path of my other drives...
<Dougal> innomen: there must be
<FFEMTcJ> jrib: nope.. that again only resorts it by the first name...
<Halitech> innomen, system - admin - default apps?
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: weird, coincidence it works on my example file I guess...
<FFEMTcJ> hmm
<anodesni> Dougal, no, but you probably have to restart the corresponding application
<innomen> VCoolio, steop by step please? Dougal agreed, Halitech checking
<Victor1> I'm having some trouble with themes; they have disappeared from the Appearence Preferences window, and no longer work, on the login window for instance.
<innomen> Halitech, i see no "default apps"
<fontxy> hola
<Victor1> Redmond is still there, but no others. Anybody got any ideas?
<Halitech> innomen, might be as VCoolio says, system - prefs - preferred apps
<meway> how do i locate one of my seprate hardirves threw the terminal?
<fccf> innomen: it is preferred applications in system> preferences
<kunji> snes9x help please, if anyone knows that is.
<anodesni> vicmackey, did you check at another user, if the themes are still there?
<genii> meway: sudo fdisk -l
<Pici> !ask | kunji
<ubottu> kunji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashmew2> suman_ , well im really outta ideas..
<Dougal> anodesni: the corresponding application is my ssh daemon. I'm trying to change the port i listen in on
<anodesni> Dougal, yeah, restart it
<meway> k? what dose the command fdisk do can you give me further depth on that command?
<anodesni> ssh
<Halitech> Dougal, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart I think
<Pici> Dougal: its sudo invoke-rc.d ssh restart (or the other command with ssh instead of sshd)
<kunji> Pici: I wasn't really asking to ask a question, I asked it earlier, but I'm not sure if anyone caught it...
<Doonz> hey need some help with greping
<Pici> meway: man fdisk will give you more information about it.
<Victor1> anodesni: (Guessing you're talking to me), I only have one user on this machine.
<genii> meway: fdisk is a command for finding/partitioning drives. the "-l" will list all the drives it knows about
<innomen> Halitech, fccf, ok that worked, but FYI i have two in the list, thunderbird and mozailla thunderbird, thuinderbird worked, might i suggest someone please update the bot, the thread it links to on this subject is 4 years old
<Doonz> NumberOfTargets = 18 <-- how would i make the 18 a value from 0 -99
<jrib> FFEMTcJ: duh, I was doing "last first", gave you the wrong order.  sort -k1 file | sort -k2   works right?
<meway> ok so it show me about 8 drives 0.o brb
<raeldenk> hi all
<meway> (its a server lol)
<l33tch> outlook meeting requests.. what do i need to make them work all the time... i'm using evolution and managed to get them to work half the time, but still some come through just text
<hwilde> what is the best way to install a LiveCD image onto a compact flash card?
<anodesni> Victor1, you can make a new one, check if the themes are there, remove the user again. If the themes are there, you should clear the config files of gnome, the .gnome2 folder, however, you will loose all other settings too!
<meway> (not the server version of ubuntu) lol
<raeldenk> how can I save my ccsm (compiz) configs to recover them later ?
<anodesni> Victor1, better is to rename the .gnome2 folder and see if the themes are back
<VCoolio> raeldenk: in ccsm, probably general options, you can export
<stanworld> i do 'dpkg -l' and i see a packet notice 'rc' instead of 'ii' , what does it means ?
<innomen> thanks guys
<genii> meway: Remember that when it lists something like sda1 sda2 sda3   and such, those are just partitions of the same drive (sda in this case)
<suman_> ashmew2: thanks anyways
<raeldenk> VCoolio, i'll see
<suman_> ashmew2: will do with webmessenger for now
<Victor1> Anodesni: will try. Might this have something to do with that I built & tried gnome-shell?
<ashmew2> suman_ , well if you have computer specs , you could also look into VirtualBox
<anodesni> Victor1, I'm almost certain it does
<meway> it said invalid option -- '1' and than some giberish underneath that
<ashmew2> suman_ , so you could actually use any windows application , except heavy games , on Linux
<Halitech> meway, its a lowercase L, not the number 1
<suman_> ashmew2: i do have virtual box.. but it hogs the memory..
<meway> oh ok lol
<meway> thank you that one worked now let me c if i can figure this out
<fenixk19> Hello. There is no module usbserial in my ubuntu. is there some pretty way to add vendor and product code, instead of adding it to kernel parameters?
<ashmew2> suman_ , i have 4 GB of ram , so i just use VirtualBox on one side of the CompizBeryl cube and Ubuntu on the other three cubes ;)..
<VCoolio> stanworld: it was once installed, but removed and now only config files are there
<fccf> fenixk19: what device are you trying to install?
<suman_> ashmew2: i have 3 GB.. but usually, i am doing some development and running localservers so dont have much of memory left
<meway> im not useing any partions there are 8 seprate drives in there ;)
<fenixk19> usb modem
<l33tch> ok.. finally, should have a real nick now... ok.. anyone seen a properly working solution to evolution and outlook meeting requests?
<stanworld> VCoolio : i want remove it completeled, even config files, how to do ?
<suman_> ashmew2: and i am on dell inspiron1525, and the intel graphics sucks
<VCoolio> stanworld: apt-get purge
<stanworld> thanks
<fccf> fenixk19: be more spacific... 3G?
<Pici> stanworld: FYI, that will not remove per-user configurations, such as files and paths under your $home
<ashmew2> _suman ,hehe , yeah the onboard stuff is not very umm.."persuasive".. are you from india as well ?
<fenixk19> yes, Airplus MCD-650 CDMA 3G.
<VCoolio> Pici: but is that what "rc" in "dpkg -l" mentions?
<fenixk19> vendor 1011 product 3198
<fenixk19> i need it to be recognized as usb modem
<fenixk19> and i don't want to change kernel parameters
<raeldenk> VCoolio, it's in preference tab at left
<meway> Halitech ok now that i have done that how do get to that drives dir i need to get in it to delet a program the fdisk -l did not help me much
<lucky__> I am unable to use the desktop effects(compiz) in my ubuntu system.I am unable to know why. please help me. I am using the default intel graphic card and my ubuntu version is 9.04. Please help me friends.
<mo0nykit> Hello! I found a bug in the Ubuntu patch 11.36 to the 2.6.31 kernel. It is related to the LIRC module (an "include" file missing bug). How do I file a bug report?
<raeldenk> VCoolio, there you can exporte the compiz config
<lucky__> I am getting error as Desktop effects can not be enabled.
<fccf> fenixk19: as I understand it ... usbserial is compiled under the latest jaunty update, it may not be in the disk install version... You shouldn't have to change anything ... just sudo modprobe usbserial
<VCoolio> raeldenk: ok well, use that, it worked for me once
<meway> Halitech well not a program just any files
<raeldenk> :)
<scream> Once I have edited /etc/hosts what do I do to make the changes effective?
<fenixk19> fccf: it says module not found
<nibbler_> lucky__: is there no more info in the error that "error"?
<rmbol> scream its effective immediately
<gajop> when i launch another X screen, i can't hear sound on the second one coming from the first one, but i can hear sound from the second one when i'm on the first one; how do i fix it?
<fccf> fenixk19: have you updated? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<VCoolio> lucky__: there is a forum thread devoted to that question, you could try that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=799070
<fenixk19> fccf: i'am using eeebuntu 3.0.1 with latest updates
<fccf> !bugs | mo0nykit
<ubottu> mo0nykit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kate_> how do you patch in something?
<mo0nykit> thanks fccf
<Ronas> hi there, I wanted to upgrade my harddrive in my laptop. It has Ubuntu 9.04. Is there any hard drive cloning software ?
<jrib> kate_: with the patch command.  Want to be more specific?
<kate_> i'
<fccf> fenixk19: eeebuntu is actually a derevitave version,  and technically isn't supported here ... try #ubuntu-eeepc , you may have to wait a while
<meway> Can someone help me acces one of my seprated drives files ??
<fenixk19> ok, thanks
<jrib> meway: just ask your question
<kate_> sorry, i'm trying to compile ardour2.8 and have received this error msg: scons: *** [libs/ardour/audio_diskstream.os] Error 1
<kate_> scons: building terminated because of errors.  i found a patch to fix it but i've never used this command before
<fccf> Ronas: you can do it all from the live CD, boot with that and use dd or gparted to copy the partitions over... you will need some way to connect both drives though
<meway> jrib (was pretty self explanitory) how do i acces a drive my user dose not have access to i am root idk how to delete the files off of it or get the dir on the terminal
<rmbol> whats the technique to have a java applet run in a tmpfs ?
<grow1er> kate_, use a pastebin and post the entire output
<jrib> meway: Can you please try to use proper punctuation?  It makes it easier to understand what you are doing.  What filesystem?  Are you using a live cd or is this a proper install?
<fccf> meway: is the drive mounting ... you will find it in /media
<dassouki> how can i acess teh builtin cmopiz manager ?
<scream> I think I've done something wrong, this does not restart my networking instead I get...
<scream> jon@cloud:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<scream> [sudo] password for jon:
<scream>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                          Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<fccf> !ccsm | dassouki
<FloodBot3> scream: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> dassouki: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<scream> sorry about that, ok.
<dassouki> fccf: thanks
<meway> fccf thank you thats exactly what im looking for ;)
<legend2440> kate_: instead of compiling you can get the ardour 2.8.2 deb file here   http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=ardour
<scream> Why are we ignoring unknown interface, have I a misconfiguration?
<dassouki> is there a way i can automatically enable twinview whenver i connect my monitor
<cognitiaclaeves_> I'm stuck in console mode because compiz froze when I ran tsclient.  How do I reload compiz ( without restarting X, hopefully ) from console?
<rmbol> scream-> you may have a misconfig, kindly man interfaces
<UKtour> I just installed ubuntu on a dell laptop - first time I have ever install on a dell or a laptop - and it seems that there is no graphics driver installed, and it doesn't seem that I need one. Is this right to assume?
<cognitiaclaeves_> compiz --replace complains that it can't find X.
<scream> rmbol, reviewing
<lfaraone> How can I add a self-signed TLS/HTTPS certificate to the trusted store for all users of a system?
<cognitiaclaeves_> cognitiaclaeves_: I'm not even sure what my nick is or if centerim notifies on response...
<Guest60587> hi everybody, does any of you can help me with keyboard connected via usb adaptor which doesn't work? Thakns in advance
<iceroot> !details | Guest60587
<ubottu> Guest60587: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<UKtour> I want to enable compiz btw and I can't. But still in 'hardware drivers' there no graphics driver to install.
<fccf> UKtour: depending on what card it has, which it does ... you can find out exactly what it has by typing 'lspci' into a terminal and look for the video device ... If and only if it is a 'nvidia' or 'ati' card will you need to install drivers
<cognitiaclaeves_> How do I reload compiz from outside of X?  ( As in ctrl-alt-F1 ) ?
<aaron11> helo does anyone know how to connect to windows using ssh i alredy have putty
<UKtour> ok thanks fccf
<meway> i typed in sudo and it told me its a read only file still is there a reason why permssions are still denied?
<cognitiaclaeves_> Can someone tell me what my nick is?  I'm not sure if I was successful in changing it or not.
<fccf> cognitiaclaeves_:
<llutz> aaron11: connecting to windows you'll need a ssh-server running in win
<cognitiaclaeves_> Thanks, fccf.
<aaron11> will putty do llutz
<llutz> aaron11: putty is a client
<aaron11> >_<
<cognitiaclaeves_> Ok, now that I've established that my messages are actually going out, no one knows how to reload a window manager from outside of console?
<iskin> What command do I use to open up a new Nautilus window in keyboard shortcuts? "nautilus" doesn't work?
<fccf> meway: see fstab
<llutz> aaron11: search for something like freesshd
<fccf> !fstab | meway
<ubottu> meway: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<fahadsadah> cognitiaclaeves_: You mean like Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<cognitiaclaeves_> err... outside of X, from console.
<fahadsadah> cognitiaclaeves_: gdm or kdm?
<fahadsadah> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fahadsadah> If it's kdm, same thing, s/g/k/
<lfaraone> cognitiaclaeves_: just the window manager, or the desktop manager?
<cognitiaclaeves_> Don't want to kill X.  Does that kill X?
<fahadsadah> Yes
<lfaraone> cognitiaclaeves_: yes.
<aaron11> llutz: ok one more question how do i connect to a linux computer using windows (putt7
<aaron11> y
<lfaraone> cognitiaclaeves_: `DISPLAY=0 metacity --replace` is what you want probably.
<UKtour> fccf: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400]  - but still it doesn't have an option to install a nvidia card?
<lfaraone> !ssh | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<llutz> aaron11: make sure ssh runs on linux-pc, connect to it from putty
<fccf> aaron11: use puttySSH
<cognitiaclaeves_> Thanks.  I think that's what I want.  :)
<RosaNet> hi everyone , please i want to install a package in ubuntu any one can help me ?
<fccf> !ask | RosaNet
<ubottu> RosaNet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lfaraone> !synaptic | RosaNet
<ubottu> RosaNet: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<aaron11> Lutoma: i alredy have oppenssh but i dont know what to type in the hostname box in putty
<aaron11> sorry
<llutz> aaron11: use linux-box ip-adress
<lfaraone> aaron11: is your linux box publicly accessable, or are you in the same network as your windows PC?
<lfaraone> aaron11: use the IP as llutz said.
<Guest60587> I have hp dv9500, I tried to connect external ps2 keyboard via usb adapter on Ubuntu 9.04, but unsuccessful, and I do not have in bios option whcih lets ons usb legacy support, can someone help mi to get trough with it?
<UKtour> let me try restart - perhaps it will allow me to install the driver then
<kate_> legend2440, i receive the same error msg when trying to set up the deb file
<aaron11> lfaraone: yes my windows computer is on the sam network
<legend2440> kate_: you using  Jaunty?
<fccf> UKtour: in synaptic you will need to enable the universe and restricted repositories and install nvidia-glx
<Guest60587> anyone?
<RosaNet> ubottu:i don t have internet , because i have a modem 3g it don t  work in ubuntu they tell me that i must install gnome-ppp but it will not works with sudo aptitude install gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iskin> What command do I use to open up a new Nautilus window in Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts?
<aaron11> lfaraone: windows comp is on my network
<legend2440> RosaNet: do you have the  Universe  repo enabled?
<fccf> Guest60587: the computer probably won't support that configuation, most of the ps2=usb adaptors are for a mouse only
<llutz> aaron11: use the ip-address of your linux-box as hostname
<VCoolio> iskin: nautilus
<scream> rmbol, I've scanned it and taken a look at the interfaces file.  I don't understand.  I expanded my question including some pastes here...
<scream> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/84154
<iskin> Vcoolio, that doesn't work.
<RosaNet> legend2440: :o i don't know it
<gajop> does anyone have an idea as to how ubuntu manages sound sharing through different virtual terminals?
<aaron11> llutz: so i type aaronvarghese@115.184.11.184?
<cognitiaclaeves_> DISPLAY=0 metacity --replace tells me "Unable to open X display 0" ... does that mean X is actually gone?  ( I can move my mouse after CTRL-ALT-F7 )
<VCoolio> iskin: nautilus /path/to/whatever
<Guest60587>  I've got hp dv9500, I tried to connect external ps2 keyboard via usb adapter on Ubuntu 9.04, but unsuccessful, and I do not have in bios option  which lets on usb legacy support, is there any chance to get it work?
<llutz> aaron11: not sure if putty supports usernames there, but try it
<iskin> VCoolio, thanks.
<legend2440> RosaNet: open   System>Administration >Software Sources  and see if there is checmark next to  Universe (the second one down)
<fccf> Guest60587: that will not work... those USB adaptors are for ps2 mouse only ... buy a USB kb
<Lint> how can I force Vesa driver on boot?
<AJC_Z0> Guest60587: Try a USB keyboard. When doesn't it work - BIOS, console, X?
<kate_> legend2440,
<kate_> yes i am
<rmbol> scream-> you may have a misconfig, kindly man interfaces.. you have read the man pages yet?
<legend2440> kate_: can you paste the error message
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<rmbol> Lint-> try  vga=vesa on grub
<Guest60587> so there is no chance to get it work?
<RosaNet> legend2440:ok i will see , i must reboot my computer because now i work in windows XP thank you very much
<savid> Is anyone here on time-warner cable?  if so,  could you ping www.myopenid.com and see if you get a response?  I have an odd feeling that TWC is blocking it for some reason...
<fccf> Guest60587: not like that ... get a real keyboard USB only
<scream> rmbol, I've scanned it [the man pages]
<kate_> legend2440, scons: *** [libs/ardour/audio_diskstream.os] Error 1
<kate_> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<scream> I'll be honest... I'm not that good at this.  I'm not asking for the solution... just a pointer if possible.  I thank you for what you do. :)
<Guest60587> thanks guys!
<rmbol> scream->  then if not enuff for you, you can do a tutorial, google for ubuntu+interfaces
<scream> rmbol, ubuntu is still a bit new to me.
<legend2440> savid: i'm on Roadrunner and that link works here
<scream> ok
<rmbol> scream-> also what what was your goal? how many nics do you have in your pc?
<fccf> savid: I think you should call the TWC NOC and have them fix that ( that would be a net neutrality issue )
<alokito> Flannel, is there a way to set the resolution of the cli video playback?
<legend2440> kate_: did you try the ardour package thats in Synaptic?
<scream> rmbol, I have two nics, my goal was to have the laptop access the internet via this PC... but I don't need that anymore.  I'm attempting to undo the mess.
<scream> I only use one nic, the eth0
<kate_> legend2440, yes, i thought 2.8 looked better
<alokito> it runs fine in a terminal inside x server but it doesn't show correctly in console mode
<legend2440> kate_: did the one in Synaptic work?
<rmbol> scream -> remove the other nic physically, and have an entry in your /etc/network/interfaces file for the remaining nic
<kate_> legend2440, yes i have used it but it's not very user friendly and i couldn't find an equalizer for it
<savid> fccf,  yeah it's weird,    I can't ping from two separate computers on two separate LANs,  both use local TWC..  it seems it works using other ISPs
<scream> rmbol, ok
<legend2440> kate_: read post  #5 and 6. appears someone else had same problem   http://ardour.org/node/2715
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to move from one computer to another and I'm copying files from the old system to the new one ... When I drag a folder into /var/lib/ It tells me I do not have permission to write to this directory... I don't want to run nautilus as root every time I need to copy a file into a protected area. is there any way to have the system prompt me for password when I try and do these copies ?
<scream> rmbol, you know what I just realized... there are only two lines (both referencing lo) so I don't think that eth0 is even defined.
<scream> Which makes me question, why the network manager did not fix that, and how am I even able to connect.
<rmbol> whats the technique to have a java applet run in a tmpfs so it will just stay in ram?
<Whitor> It should ask me for root password, and then do the copy imo
<scream> I'm going to remove the other nic physically now.
<kate_> legend2440, i have looked at this thread, they recommend a patch and i don't know how to do this
<legend2440> kate_: sorry i've never tried ardour
<kate_> legend2440, well thanks for your help, i'll keep poking around
<mucus> hello
<mucus> i am thinking of making my netbook "dual boot" linux
<mucus> but i don't think i'm clear on what dual booting is
<sleeping`dragon> i am trying to run brightside, it doesnt show an UI to configure it, i have even tried running from command, nothing appears after minutes...
<stefg> !dualboot | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<alokito> mucus, its having multiple os in ur grub boot menu
<aaron11> llutz: actualy where do you download freesshd
<dbugger> hey guys! Good morning!
<alokito> !hi | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<mucus> grub?
<aaron11> dbugger
<vatts> dbugger: g'd afternoon :)
<gajop> when i launch another X screen, i can't hear sound on the second one coming from the first one, but i can hear sound from the second one when i'm on the first one; how do i fix it?
<llutz> aaron11: ask google plz
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me what good text editor I could use to edit my HTML files that I have remotely stored in my webserver?
<stefg> mucus: the bootloader / boot manager
<mucus> ah ok
<mucus> but they don't boot in tandem
<Nielsen> dbugger, i use quanta
<mucus> yes?
<mikla> nope
<dbugger> Rings a bell, im gonna check it out
<alokito> mucus, if you have multiple os installed in your hard drive, run update-grub from ubuntu to add all os in the boot menu
<stefg> mucus: unix likes funny abbrevs.  grub is short for Grand Unified Bootloader
<dbugger> yiiipi! Nielsen, 60 MB! :D
<mucus> what is the most light weight and graphic linux?
<mucus> it's for a ssd netbook
<alokito> mucus, dsl
<mucus> dsl? the build called ds?
<mucus> dsl
<mikla> damn small linux
<alokito> dsl=damn small linux
<stefg> mucus: how much space do you have / what netbook is that ?
<fccf> dbugger: perhaps scream > although I'm checking to see if it can connect remotely ... usually I keep a local copy and push to the server
<mucus> i have a 32 sdhc that i keep in it, and a 16 onboard
<fccf> dbugger: that's screem
<mucus> i was gonna make the sdhc my secondarry boot
<dbugger> fccf, screem crashes like crazy
<stefg> mucus: so i'd simply buy, say another 16 gb sdhc and install a linix to that
<mucus> i've tried mandriva, it was too buggy for my tastes, and i think i've looked at mint as well
<mucus> i am gonna use the 32 for the dual boot
<savid> I don't suppose anyone in the dallas area is on TWC?
<fccf> dbugger: it doesn't on hardy ... that's what you get when you want bleeding edge
<koopa_> hi
<stefg> !nbr | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<Irick|Netbook> Mucus: how experienced are you?
<dbugger> fccf, my experience with screem was in Hardy :)
<mikla> !hi | koopa_
<ubottu> koopa_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dbugger> maybe intrepid
<legend2440> savid: enter the url here and see what it says   http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<fccf> dbugger: hmmm, could be fixed now... another option would be bluefish < more of a code editor though
<mucus> Irick|Netbook: at what?
<koopa_> i have a little problem, i want to install nvclock on my ubuntu, but they said x11 is req
<dbugger> I was looking someething like Coda os OS X
<Irick|Netbook> mucus: with linux in general.
<savid> legend2440,  yeah,  I've seen that.   The problem is I've confirmed it's down from two separate LANs  that are both on TWC
<mucus> less than i know about macs
<stefg> mucus: although you might look at easypeasy as well http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<mucus> and i am a windows die hard to say
<mucus> like i said
<savid> legend2440,  one's on TWC business, the other on TWC residential
<mucus> i've treid and mostly dislike mandriva
<ChrizC> why doesn't GIMP have a simple tool to make a rectangle? (not a rectangle SELECT area, but just a damned rectangle) and if there's a way to make it have one, how do I do it?
<Irick|Netbook> Mucus: what kind of netbook are you using?
<mucus> i've booted mint 1 time
<mucus> eee900
<alokito> mucus, ubuntu netbook remix is great for eeepc
<dbugger> ChrizC, Gimp cant compare to photoshop sadl
<Irick|Netbook> i'd agree, the UNR is great on eepc. it just works.
<legend2440> savid: i'm on Roadrunner in New York and that adress worked here. not sure whats going on
<ChrizC> dbugger: I don't wish it to, I just want to draw a damned rectangle.
<mucus> is that on ubuntu's site?
<alokito> mucus, yes
<fccf> ChrizC: you want an open rectangle frame ... select a rectangle, de-select a rectangle inside of it and fill
<mucus> !g ubuntu netbook
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dbugger> ChrizC, now you know why it cant compete :D
<Irick|Netbook> Mucus: yes it is
<mikla> PS cant draw rectangle too
<Pici> !unr | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<mikla> if U want to draw vectors use inkscape
<meway> lols ubottu
<mikla> gimp is image manipulation program
<amos> yes,I think so
<stefg> mucus: see the !nbr factoid ubottu gave you
<fccf> !tab | mikla
<ubottu> mikla: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<diablo1973> hey all
<Irick|Netbook> http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook in case you're lazy :P
<mikla> fccf, cba
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mucus> yes stefg i'm looking there now
<alokito> mucus, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<mikla> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<diablo1973> if anyone needs stickers for thier machine, heade over to http://www.smouselinux.com
<savid> legend2440,   check out two different traceroutes from two different lans:   http://dpaste.com/99422/
<pw-toxic> hi, where can i set up some advanced sound options? my bass is to great
<mikla> !
<ChrizC> fccf and dbugger; I've figured it out, just select a rectangular area, then go to selection editor, then go to "paint along the selection outline" and then do that xD
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: gnome-volume-control ?
<stefg> mucus: and for (slow) ssd there's some tweaks which can boost performance a bit... e.g. using xfs as filesystem and putting /tmp to a tmpfs
<dbugger> ChrizC, that's quite intuitive :D
<ChrizC> dbugger: :P
<mucus> do i convert the img to an iso?
<dbugger> If I told you how much i suffer just to change the background color :P
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, where can i find this?
<SockPants> hi
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: it's also somewhere in system menus, but do alt+f2 and run it
<fccf> ChrizC: that's one way to do it
<stefg> mucus: no, you transfer it to a usb thum drive as is ... in linux it'S done with the dd command
<mucus> i'm putting it on sdhc, but that should matter.... dd command?
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, hm you can only adjust volume there ;(
<dbugger> What's really sucky is that there are no good leaning docs for Gimp
<fccf> mucus: you don't, the unr img is designed to be put on a usb stick
<mucus> still in good ol stable vista here
<mucus> i want to run from an sdhc
<diegoxmt> hey has somebody had problems with tomboy? need some help..
<stefg> mucus: you need a source and a target... if the sdhc is the traget you gotta use a usb stick as installation medium
<genii> dbugger: Um... http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: ok, check system > preferences > sound maybe that gives options; also you can set there what volumes you wish to control with volume-control iirc
<Irick|Netbook> mucus, it will run from sdhc, your computer treats it like a usb flash
<dbugger> genii, but there are no tutorials over there about the basics of GIMP. These are tutorials to accomplish determinate goals
<mucus> that's what i thought Irick|Netbook
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, hm i know all these... i was hoping there was something more advanced.. you have to know that i own a X-FI soundcard ;)
<SockPants> im in the process of setting up an openvpn server on my router, and i think that part's done, so i need to set it up so i can connect from my ubuntu 9.04 client. i'm using x509 keys but i have no idea where to set it up
<legend2440> savid: try this    http://67.137.230.67
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: pulse or alsa?
<savid> legend2440, nope.  I can't even ping that IP
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, eh how do i find out? i just konw that i have installed the proprietary creative drivers which are kinda new
<mucus> then i can put on say an external hard drive, boot up in linux, install os to the sdhc, restart, set dual boot from where?
<genii> dbugger: The Lite_Quickies part covers some of that
<legend2440> savid: strange. i can ping it
<vm> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers so i can use desktop effects, i have an nvidia 8600, and when i go to device manager it says there are no proprietry drivers, but on the live cd it sees 2. Any ides?
<SockPants> legend2440: that goes to https://myopenid.com for me
<dbugger> genii, seems quite insuficiento to me
<stefg> Irick|Netbook, mucus . you cant't put it to the same sdhc that you want to install to. The internal ssd is already occupid with windows
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: then it's the default ubuntu sound, which is pulse. Too bad, I had a alsa-config in which you could dim bass
<mucus> right
<mucus> so i put it on an external hdd
<mucus> install to sdhc
<mucus> leave sdd alone
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, you know good drivers for my x-fi? ;)
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: try to find a pulse audio config file in which you can tweak stuff
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, i guess x-fi only works with the ones from crreative
<savid> legend2440,   yeah..   did you see the traceroutes I did?   really strange.    http://dpaste.com/99422/
<falkinski> Anyone who is using moblin remix?
<savid> legend2440,  I can load the website just fine on my 3G phone :-P
<SockPants> im in the process of setting up an openvpn server on my router, and i think that part's done, so i need to set it up so i can connect from my ubuntu 9.04 client. i'm using x509 keys but i have no idea where to set it up. in 'network connections' all the buttons in the 'vpn' tab are disabled
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: not really, there are sites for that
<fccf> mucus: https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer/+download
<genii> dbugger: You may find more useful then: http://gimp-savvy.com/BOOK/index.html
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, when i open the volume manager i can choose the device, that it says "Creative X-FI (Alsa Mixer)
<redsoxking1> is there something for linux like nlite or vlite to make custom live cds???
<mucus> fccf what am i looking at here?
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: alsa is a different way to manage sound in ubuntu, some prefer that; there is also oss but pulse-audio is default
<diegoxmt> anyone that can help me with tomboy in ubuntu 9.04??
<legend2440> SockPants: when i  click on   https://myopenid.com/  i get box saying   This Connection is Untrusted
<cognitiaclaeves> how do I get kdesktop?  rdesktop seems to have long-standing (2-3 years) issues of freezing.
<stefg> redsoxking1: there's tons of guides on the net on how to make your own custom ubuntu CD
<VCoolio> pw-toxic: to switch to another is a bit complex, I don't want to screw your box
<Irick|Netbook> stefg:  one moment, i happen to have it on my sdhd, i'll see if the live image  is usable as a normal distro.
<SockPants> legend2440: no clue, just saying that's where the ip went when i clicked it
<dbugger> genii, now this loos much more interesting :)
<fccf> mucus: that is the program that will install the .img to a thumbdrive so it will boot on the netbook
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, hm i think i'll try to fix this by hardware
<vm> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers so i can use desktop effects, i have an nvidia 8600, and when i go to device manager it says there are no proprietry drivers, but on the live cd it sees 2. Any ideas?
<SockPants> legend2440: fyi i didnt get any messages...
<redsoxking1> stefg: do you know of a good one to use?
<diegoxmt> anyone that can help me with tomboy in ubuntu 9.04??
<mucus> again, not using a tuhmbdrive here
<mucus> external hdd
<legend2440> savid: so you think TWC is blocking that site?
<fccf> mucus: and you are installing to a netbook?
<stefg> redsoxking1: http://uck.sourceforge.net/ is quite popular
<redsoxking1> thank you stefg
<mucus> yessir
<pw-toxic> VCoolio, thanks for you help
<pw-toxic> r
<diegoxmt> anyone that can help me with tomboy in ubuntu 9.04??  it wont open..
<savid> legend2440,  it doesn't make sense... or maybe just a bug somewhere in the chain of servers
<legend2440> savid: if you call them can they confirm it works in your area?
<MasterofPuppets> diegoxmt: Have you tried running it from terminal?
<MFen> can anyone tell me how to get gnome-open to use firefox-3.5 (shiretoko) on jaunty?
<MFen> it's just about the only thing that still uses ff3.0 on my system
<mucus> are you guys just suggesting unr cuz this is ubuntu chat, or is it seriously decent?
<diegoxmt> MasterofPuppets: no i haven't let me try
<MFen> in particular gnome-open x.html
<MasterofPuppets> diegoxmt: Alright
<vm> I am having trouble installing the nvidia drivers so i can use desktop effects, i have an nvidia 8600, and when i go to device manager it says there are no proprietry drivers, but on the live cd it sees 2. Any ideas of why it would do that?
<dbugger> genii, oh my god, look at the interface of this tutorial! This is version 0.1! :O
<AceKing> I need help with sharing a printer. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04, and have the printer set to share. I can share it to another Ubuntu computer, but Vista does not see the printer. Do I need to do something special to get it to work? I've been searching for days
<fccf> mucus: there are a couple of options for you, A: go get a thumbdrive (like less than $20 now) B: use the regular disk and your desktop computer to install to the external drive before plugging into the netbook
<MFen> know what, never mind, i figured it out.  it was too obvious
<diegoxmt> MasterofPuppets: noup nothing..
<Silverwing> Aceking, did you share it using samba?
<mucus> fccf i can easily do the latter of the two
<genii> dbugger: Still useful though
<mucus> can't i just install it as a boot image to my external hdd?
<stefg> MFen: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ?
<AceKing> Silverwing: No
<mucus> set the hdd as master in my boot options, then install the os from there onto the sdhc?
<MasterofPuppets> diegoxmt: Try running it as root, that runs it without any appearance modifiers
<Silverwing> Aceking, you should. Samba sharing is for sharing with windows networks too.
<VCoolio> MFen: system > preferences > preferred applications, set ff3.5 as default browser
<iamleneko> how do i search for some files and sort them by dates ?
<diegoxmt> MasterofPuppets: ok let me try that
<VCoolio> MFen: ah you found it, nvm
<AceKing> Silverwing: I'm still new to Ubuntu.. Is Samba difficult to setup?
<fccf> mucus: just install to the external disk and make sure it puts grub on it ... don't let advanced options pass you by.. as this is where you will tell it to install grub to
<tethridge> can anyone tell me why lsof wouldn't return any results when run from cron as root?
<stefg> !samba | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<pw-toxic> AceKing, if you follow the wiki i guess you can do it
<MasterofPuppets> diegoxmt: Ok :)
<fccf> mucus: if you mess up it will clear the MBR for you vista
<wildc4rd> evening all
<mucus> that's sounds awful
<AceKing> Ok, thanks
<Curtis_B> i understand how to use the find command to match for filenames - how can i do the same for directory names?
<mucus> ok
<SockPants> anyone help setting up a vpn connection?
<mucus> i got it
<fccf> mucus: can be, but if you watch out for the advanced options you will be alright
<mucus> i'll be back later to report my findings
<diegoxmt> MasterofPuppets: it doesn't open but it gives me this error... Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<diegoxmt> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<diegoxmt> used by your application.
<joaopinto> how to I force X to use the vesa driver ?
<fccf> joaopinto: at the grub line add vga=vesa
<MasterofPuppets> diegoxmt: Ok, check system monitor and end its instance
<joaopinto> fccf, that is for the boot textmode, not for Xserver
<fccf> joaopinto: lets see.. what kind of graphics card do you have?
<joaopinto> fccf, intel mobile something
<Devrethman> What's the git equivalent of svn update?
<joaopinto> I want to triage a bug, I want to use versa instead of the intel driver
<gajop> when i launch another X screen, i can't hear sound on the second one coming from the first one, but i can hear sound from the second one when i'm on the first one; how do i fix it?
<fccf> joaopinto: hate to ruin your parade but there is a regression in the intel drivers in jaunty, it isn't a bug, it is a regression, which means developers are already very aware of the sitiuation
<fccf> !intel | joaopinto
<ubottu> joaopinto: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<steffan> Devrethman: git pull
<steffan> !git | Devrethman
<ubottu> Devrethman: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<legend2440> joaopinto: have you tries editing the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf   file?  try this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/280529/
<Devrethman> steffan: thanks.
<ChrizC> GIMP is reatarded :/
<ChrizC> retarded*
<Devrethman> GIMP is awesome.
<joaopinto> fccf, thanks but that really doesn't answer my question :)
<joaopinto> legend2440, will try it
<steffan> Devrethman: http://git.or.cz/course/svn.html might interest you if you have moved from subversion to git
<ChrizC> Devrethman: explain to me how it is awesome, when I ask it to give my rectangle a grey border, and it decides to give my rectangle a blue border.
<legend2440> joaopinto: back up old  xorg.conf first though
<joaopinto> I had the impression that the driver option was ignored by the current xorg
<Guest51813> Guest51813
<Devrethman> I haven't, I'm just trying to checkout wine from git, and most other programs I use development versions of are SVN.
<fccf> joaopinto: old info ... still works http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594847
<Guest51813> ciao
<steffan> Devrethman: either way, if you're going to be using git that URL will give you a good idea of the comparison of commands
<fccf> Guest51813: hello and welcome
<Devrethman> Steffan: Thanks, I'll check it out.
 * biczd ola
<mucus> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ is this alright to use to setup my unr?
<fccf> mucus: use the regular .iso, burn a disk, boot from CD, install to External.... you don't need that
<mucus> hang on
<mucus> here's an idea
<jelle> hi
<mucus> no wait it won't work
<fccf> jelle: Hi Welcome to Ubuntu support
<civixier> Is it possible to let windows and linux run simultaneously? no virtualization or anything, just sorta put linux to sleep when starting windows and wake it up when windows shuts down, or do I have to restart the comp everytime I want to get into windows that way?
<Devrethman> civixier: AFAIK you have to reboot, there might be some strange shenanigans with kexec that you could do, but it seems a bit far-fetched.
<fccf> civixer: nope, unless you virtualize you have to reboot ... unless you have 2 computers and a KVM
<mucus> does asys make it's own linux?
<mucus> asus
<Guest51813> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'audio e nn so che fare uso ubuntu 9.04 su un hp pavilion dv6   1020el   e kiedo aiuto
<megabraker> hi evrybody i want to know how to inunstall an app in linux (apt-get install app to add how to remove !!!???)???
<fccf> mucus: yeah, it is called xandros , on the origional eeepc
<Berzerker-> megabraker, apt-get remove
<mucus> is it graphic or command line?
<fccf> mucus: graphic of course
<robbmunson> !fr | Guest51813
<erUSUL> !software | megabraker
<ubottu> Guest51813: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> megabraker: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jelle> I'm wondering if there are any users who have experience with ipod managing under jaunty. I have a ipod 80 gig classic and have tried songbird witch worked, but when my library changed, songbird could not update my ipod, it just deleted everything. Banshee has problems writing the database on my ipod so the files are on there and there is no database. I would like to use a tool that just adds the new files, syncing, not manage my song
<civixier> Devrethnab abd fccf > Thanks for answering, now I have some knowledge :)
<stefg> robbmunson: you insensensitive clod:-) that's italian
<Berzerker-> jelle, that's what you get for owning an apple product and trying to use it on linux ;)
 * robbmunson was guessing :(
<ilangut> small cifs mount problem. anyone free to assist?
<erUSUL> jelle: gtkpod ?
<erUSUL> !ipod > jelle
<ubottu> jelle, please see my private message
<jelle> ok
<stefg> !it | Guest51813
<ubottu> Guest51813: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<megabraker> i need command line
<megabraker> i need command line
<momentum> megabraker:  me to
<stefg> !CLI
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jelle> erUSUL, when i use gtkpod, i can't sync my ipod, or so it seems
<Mohammad[B]> how i can download rapidshare files (free and without account) with terminal and command line ?
<civixier> In virtualbox, is it possible to export an os to an empty partition?
<jrib> Mohammad[B]: plowshare
<Guest51813> ??????
<erUSUL> jelle: :| can not help further... try rthymbox i guess
<netbook> ~
<megabraker> salam mohamed
<mgv3> how can make spell check in xchat?
<netbook> ;5~
<fccf> megabraker: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<jelle> is rythmbox able to manage an ipod?
<stefg> civixier: yes, but that's a question for #virtualbox
<megabraker> salam mohammad[b]
<robbmunson> jelle, in my experiences it is somewhat decent in doing this, its not perfect but it works.
<megabraker> ok thanks fccf
<mucus> i want to get a really really lightweight linux mainly for websurfing type stuff.....
<civixier> stefg, oh sorry, my mistake
<mucus> cruncheee?
<Mohammad[B]> megabraker, hi, what's your language ?
<jelle> rubbmunson, what rythmbox?
<sheepsy1> Hey guys, I already posted on this issue I'm having with my motherboard. I'm getting intermittent segfaults on my machine (it can be on any prog: php, pidgin, firefox, mdadm, etc). I have run memtest -- no errors. I have run fsck on my / and /home partitions -- no errors. Is it the motherboard? What else can I do to troubleshoot these problems?
<erUSUL> jelle: i think that it has a pluguin like banshee... but not really sure
<robbmunson> jelle, yes I speak of rhythmbox
<hoop> anyone here experianced with updating firefox for 9.04 jaunty
<jelle> erUSUL, ill check
<jelle> robbmunson ok
<fccf> sheepsy1: /var/log/*.* could keep you up at night
<mucus> fccf should i try cruncheee if i want to go lighter than unr?
<stefg> civixier: it's a side-effect of the vmdk support introduced in Virtualbox 3 ... but i think it's not worth to do so.
<sheepsy1> fccf: What do you mean by that?
<jelle> It is hard to manage an ipod to really sync it with the directories on your pc.
<fccf> mucus: not my subject matter, I'd ask in #ubuntu-eeepc
<hoop> can someone help me with upgrading my firefox in 9.04
<civixier> stefg, then a fresh install it is, thanks for your advice
<fccf> sheepsy1: what I meant was, essentially ... have you looked (investigated) at your logs?
<sheepsy1> fccf: I have. That is where I saw the segfaults. But that's pretty  much it for suspicious activity.
<mohsen> mohsen
<Evelina> I have a problem getting Temrinal to show web page source in a correct manner. If the encoding is urf-8 it works just fine, but not if it's latin-1. If I encode using tsc or iconv then the other one begin to fail (utf-8 and latin-1)
<fccf> hoop: do you want firefox 3.0 or firefox 3.5 shiretoko ... there is a big difference
<mohsen> hi
<jelle> robbmunson, erUSUL, it is also to manual manage your ipod
<mohsen> help me
<hoop> firefox 3.5
<fccf> sheepsy1: what file was the segfault in
<mohsen> i need command line chat for ubuntu/.
<fccf> !ff35 | hoop
<ubottu> hoop: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<erUSUL> mohsen: irssi; weechat
<megabraker> salam mohsen
<stefg> civixier: if you have a physical win partition i'd try to have a backup of it and restore it into a virtual machine. you might have a 60-70% chance that it'll work
<erUSUL> jelle: sorry? did not undetrtand the last you said...
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> man command line chat mikham
<diegoxmt> does someone have problems with tomboy in 9.04? i wont open..
<mohsen> pidginam ham login nemishe too yahoo :(
<jelle> erUSUL, i said that it is also to manual manga your ipod, not to sync it
<sheepsy1> fccf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/280556/
<diegoxmt> does someone have problems with tomboy in 9.04? i wont open.. heeeeeelp
<sheepsy1> fccf: I even got a gdb segfault when I tried to debug firefox.
<jelle> erUSUL, I'll try again with songbird, and see what happens, else I will have to drive to work without music again :-)
<Evelina> I try to convert the encoding from latin-1 to utf-8 using tcs -f utf but then the characters changes into some strange symbols.
<mohsen> command line chat plz????????????????
<netbook> I am using screen atm. I chose the 'plain' profile and wish to switch to ubuntu-light
<erUSUL> jelle: ok; good luck
<netbook> i can't access menu to change
<jelle> erUSUL, thanks :)
<diegoxmt> does someone have problems with tomboy in 9.04? i wont open.. heeelp
<netbook> and I don't want to restart this screen session
<erUSUL> diegoxmt: it works fine here
<netbook> how do you change screen profile on the fly
<netbook> there was something that mentioned 'ctrl-a ~'
<Evelina> Why isn't it possible to convert latin-1 into utf-8 using tcs -f utf?
<gajop> when i launch another X screen, i can't hear sound on the second one coming from the first one, but i can hear sound from the second one when i'm on the first one; how do i fix it?; i do however hear some buzzing, it might be the internal PC speakers, which might be the sound coming from the first screen, but can't say for sure
<netbook> that didn't work
<aaron> video player won't allow me to open youtube videos due to permission issues
<fccf> sheepsy1: does it crash your system? or just the process?
<ni1s> diegoxmt, run tomboy from a terminal and see it it gives you any clues
<aaron> how do I change the permissions to allow to watch youtube videos?
<diegoxmt> ni1s: i've tried that already and it gives me this error
<alokito> aaron, what video player?
<diegoxmt> ni1s: as a root this is what it says
<aaron> the defaut one that comes with ubuntu
<aaron> I mean it's called movie player
<stefg> !flash | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<alokito> aaron, do you have the package ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ni1s> diegoxmt, why are you running it as root?
<sheepsy1> fccf: Just the process currently. But when I tried to boot a livecd, I actually got a kernel crash. After reboot it booted fine.
<diegoxmt> ni1s: Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
<diegoxmt> a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries
<diegoxmt> used by your application.
<alokito> ok, default ubuntu movie player is totem
<aaron> I have flash
<mucus> i want to hard install this to my sdhc
<mucus> should i grab the the iso or img?
<mucus> i can set sdhc as boot master
<vatts> what's difference in power of !flash and !gnash?
<aaron> let me check hold up
<diegoxmt> ni1s: when a try it as normal user
<Mohammad[B]> jrib, are you working with plowshare ?
<jrib> Mohammad[B]: no
<carresmd> vatts: What do you mean?
<mucus> is there a chat for lxde?
<fccf> vatts: flash is a binary from adobe ... gnash is the gnu (free) implementation of the flash viewer and it is incomplete
<alokito> stefg, I guess flash won't play video in totem if flv codec isn't installed
<diegoxmt>  ni1s: it just keep going but it never opens.. if i try as root it gives me that error
<aaron> No, I am now installing ubuntu restrictive extras
<dalfz> are there any restrictions on having /boot directly in my root partition?
<alokito> aaron, ok, try to play again after installation
<fosco_> dalfz, none
<stefg> alokito: right ... i did not say that it will
<ni1s> diegoxmt, odd, I would search launchpad, and if you dont find anything, post a report
<spooky_d> hi guys.
<aaron> ok, alokito: I will give it a try thanks.
<dalfz> fosco_, how come people commonly use a separate partition for /boot ?
<spooky_d> I have installed Ubuntu Karmic and now when I try to boot my other OS (Win) I get "cannot get c/h/s values"
<spooky_d> And I am unable to boot.
<spooky_d> Can you help me?
<Armag3ddon> how do I install the extra package on ubuntu using terminal ?
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !karmic | spooky_d:
<ubottu> spooky_d:: please see above
<spooky_d> ubottu: hi, thanks :)
<alokito> dalfz, people don't commonly use a separate partition for /boot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi, thanks :)
<fccf> Armag3ddon: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fosco_> dalfz, some people (not many) use separate /boot partition for differents reasons, for example to share kernels between distributions
<Armag3ddon> thank you fccf
<fccf> Armag3ddon: np
<megabraker> thanks fccf
<dalfz> alokito, fosco_ i see, thanks
<netbook> 15~
<diegoxmt> ni1s: just one question.. what's launcpad? where do i find it?
<stefg> spooky_d: and that was quite adventurous to install an alpha with a new bootloader ... the karmic warining said: don't use on production machines
<fccf> !lp | diegoxmt
<ubottu> diegoxmt: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<alokito> fosco_, can u use same kernel in 2 different distros? like ubuntu and fedora?
<erUSUL> fosco_: dalfz or tu use filesystems with no grub support as rootfs ;) or to avoid the 1024 cilinder problem alltogether etc.
<diegoxmt> THNX
<erUSUL> alokito: i do not see why not. if it supports your hardware ...
<fosco_> 1024 cilinder problem... an 80's oldie
<fosco_> :)
<quentusrex> is keyserver.ubuntu.com STILL down???
<AceKing> I installed Samba on my PC so that I can share my printer with a Vista machine. I read a bunch of stuff to set it up and I'm more lost than before I started. Can someone help me set it up?
<darkest_night> hi @ all, i have a problem: i don't see my ubuntu-splash-screen any more.... does some1 know why this can be? i have reinitialised my grub
<alokito> erUSUL, won;t the os refuse to use a kernel that's not built for it?
<fccf> quentusrex: probably ... use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<erUSUL> alokito: no
<quentusrex> thanks fccf
<quentusrex> fccf: do you know what happened to the keyserver?
<chazco> Hi... anyone here got evtouch working?
<steffan> AceKing: what exactly are you having the issue with, is there a certain part that gets you lost?
<fccf> quentusrex: no, but I deal with not being able to access it alot, I just use the pool server
<erUSUL> alokito: why would the distribution do that??  i use custom kernels and would be extremely stupid for ubuntu to not boot with my custom kernel
<stefg> erUSUL: the problem is that the userland tools ususally expect a certain kernel and a way of doing things.... e.g. update-initramfs on ubuntu will surely not tell fedora what happened to the initrd
<alokito> darkest_night, reinstall usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu
<alokito> erUSUL, okk
<alokito> didn't know that
<darkest_night> alokito, thx, i'll try it :)
<aaron> ok, I tried the movie player and got the same error.
<michaelc> Hello im haveing a problem. im trying to burn a cd and it wont work anone no any good programs thats burns cd propaly
<aaron> saying I don't have permission to access this file.
<alokito> aaron, try kaffeine
<aaron> whats that?
<steffan> michaelc: what program are you using, and is there an error?
<jrib> Mohammad[B]: I have my own scripts :)
<alokito> aaron, type gksudo totem from alt+f2 window
<steffan> !burn | michaelc
<ubottu> michaelc: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<alokito> then try to play again
<erUSUL> stefg: sure there are things to keep in mind when using the same /boot (or the same grub) for two distributions so one distributions tool's do not step on the other's but is easily doable ;)
<d-eee> what's really good with the volume control not working?
<Mohammad[B]> jrib, in your script you have anythings for downloading from rapidshare ? :)
<alokito> aaron, sorry no need of kaffeine, seems like u are trying to open a file that's only allowed by a root account
<jrib> Mohammad[B]: yeah...
<michaelc> steffan: there was no error i tryed to play it in the cd player i have and the program is CD/DVD creator
<chazco> Does anyone know if touchscreen support is likely to be fixed in the next release of Ubuntu?
<Mohammad[B]> jrib, /msg ? :)
<aaron> I tried it and still got the same error.
<aaron> no it's not by root accont.
<steffan> michaelc: ubottu posted a list of known software that is suggested
<aaron> I was on here I think sunday.
<najjems> will I be able to add a system call in a linux-generic kernel?
<alokito> aaron, are you trying to play a video from a youtube link?
<aaron> and I was walked threw to add the rights to my own system user
<fccf> chazco: touchscreen support has been implemented, as has mulittouch in 2.6.30 I believe ... probably a llittle behind though
<aaron> no trying to play the video in movie player.
<stefg> erUSUL: syncing the expectations of two entirely different package managers? (rpm/dpkg) i doubt that. ubuntu decides to put somthing in restricted modules while fedora has it on 3rd party repos .... and the list goes on. that'S only manageable if you completly bypass package management and take for everything manually and by yourself... nothing a newbie should touch
<steffan> chazco: what touch screen do you have?
<alokito> aaron, a .flv video saved in your hard drive?
<d-eee> chino xl wants to know why volume control can't modify sound in jaunty
<aaron> I guess it's a link when you search  youtube.
<aaron> no, it's directly from the internet.
<aaron> not stored on my pc
<dbugger> Hey guys, what program can I use to edit HTML pages in my webserver?
<alokito> aaron, can u give the link? i'll try in my movie player
<stefg> !nvu
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<aaron> it's any one
<dbugger> I just want to edit code
<Mohammad[B]> jrib, can you help me ? this is very important :(
<aaron> I mean any youtube video I tried has the same error.
<fccf> !enter | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dbugger> no need of complicated web editors
<stefg> !info | bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<chazco> fccf & steffan - I have an eGalax based touchscreen (one of the "easy and fun" netbook ones). It works with their binary drivers (though with issues) but evtouch crashes after a few taps. Bug reports exist for this but seem idle.
<ubottu> 'bluefish' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<stefg> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<alokito> aaron, ok give any youtube video link like ur's
<dbugger> Something for Gnome? Im tired of the KDE look :S
<aaron> ohoksowecanuseenterorspaces?
<aaron> well I searched slipknot gently iowa and clicked the first one.
<fccf> chazco: I'd either use the eGalax binary... or fix it ... they have sources available for their code, so you can fix your issues and recompile
<dbugger> Damm, linux really lacks in web composing tools :(
<stefg> chazco: yeah... touchscreen drivers are a sore spot atm... i know this from another project where touchscreens were involved. it needs manpower to move things
<alokito> aaron, are u playing in a browser or directly in totem?
<aaron> directly in  totem
<ptarrant> dbugger: what are you talking about? gedit is great! LOL
<aaron> in the browser it works fine using firefox.
<fccf> dbugger: I use a LAMP server and let the server do all the publishing using a CMS (like Joomla)
<dbugger> gedit can  edit files remotely?
<steffan> dbugger: console is all that you need (and a shiny html tutorial, or what ever language)
<aaron> but I can't run it in totem. I get that permission error.
<stefg> !info bluefish | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<chazco> fccf - I can use the eGalax one for now but as it's closed source i have to wait each time a new kernel comes out (and it has the double tap issue). evtouch is open source but i've no idea how to fix it.
<darkest_night> alokito, i have tried to reinstall usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu, but it doesn't work.... i have the problem with the splash-image since i updated my vista to win7 and reinstalled the grub with the super-grub-disk....
<chazco> stefg - Sounds about right
<dbugger> You are not getting what I want. i want to open directly the index.html in the webserver, and be able to edit itthrough code
<dbugger> simple as that
<carresmd> sheepsy1: have you managed to tackle your segfault problem?
<alokito> darkest_night, well you should have reinstalled grub from ubuntu live cd
<darkest_night> hm.... shall i do it now too?
<erUSUL> dbugger: remote files? use somthing like sshfs or Places>connect to Server
 * ptarrant agrees with erUSUL
<steffan> dbugger: http://www.danielgibbs.net/journal/editing-files-remotely-in-linux-with-gedit-and-others#open will help
<alokito> aaron, does your link look like this?: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9IixYR_p-4
<aaron> any Ideas how to fix the permission issue?
<darkest_night> alokito, do u think i should reinstall the grub again from the ubuntu live disk?
<aaron> this is what it looks like:  http://www.youtube.com/get_video?video_id=bSWciI0yyIM&t=vjVQa1PpcFOvQ7z-wjdQcxCuDuMpZlKN6HgjR8Scg3A%253D&fmt=18
<alokito> darkest_night, run sudo update-grub from terminal
<stefg> chazco: but i know that touchscreens on the eeepc 1602 (the dektop eee PC) work. is the hardware in any way comparable?
<alokito> darkest_night, no u can install it from your ubuntu installation itself
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Not at all. I ran fsck as someone suggested and there were no errors found. But there was 1 clue: I threw in the gentoo live cd and the first time booting it had a kernel panic. I forgot the message, however :( So it does point to hardware. But I don't want to make a mistake in asking my boss to replace mobo and it'll turn out to be something else.
<aaron> that's if I copy location.
<erUSUL> dbugger: but editting files in production servers directly do ot seem about right to me...
<dbugger> erUSUL, why?
<chazco> stefg - I think they're different... this is  an aftermarket mod (for the MSI Wind, not the eeepc)
<alokito> aaron, if your link doesn't refer directly to a video file I don't think u can play it with a media player
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Did you run mprime as I suggested?
<darkest_night> alokito, i think this is not rly good...:
<darkest_night> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Not yet. What results do I hope for with mprime?
<alokito> darkest_night, does it appear after update grub?
<erUSUL> dbugger: no prior testing of changes. but hey do watever you want is your server
<darkest_night> alokito, y
 * ptarrant again agrees with erUSUL
<erUSUL> :)
<ptarrant> I dev like 8 sites :) your speaking da truth
<carresmd> sheepsy1: mprime stress tests your system. That way you can find out if there's anything wrong with your hardware.. (I'm am not sure mprime does the same things as prime95 does for windows.. But I do think so)
<alokito> darkest_night, run sudo apt-get remove usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu --purge
<alokito> then run sudo apt-get install usplash usplash-theme-ubuntu
<sheepsy1> carresmd: What will I be able to tell with it though? Like if it segfaults... I won't be able to tell very much more than I know now.
<darkest_night> alokito, k... doesn't matter if i take aptitude instead of apt-get, right? i am using it since the beginning
<carresmd> That's true.. Lets just hope it doesn't segfault .. lol :P
<ptarrant> aside from the super creamy grub 2 is there any reason yall would recommend installing Karmic clean vs an upgrade (from jaunty)
<alokito> darkest_night, i think aptitude and apt-get are same
<alokito> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<darkest_night> k
<sheepsy1> carresmd: If it doesn't though, in what other way can it crash where I would see that it's cpu or ram or something else?
<alokito> darkest_night, use apt-get, i don't know if --purge works in aptitude
<darkest_night> alokito, it works^^
<alokito> ok
<ptarrant> i switch back and forth between the 2 depending on my mood
<erUSUL> alokito: darkest_night aptitude has a purge command « sudo aptitude purge package »
<carresmd> sheepsy1: It doesn't crash, it computes numbers (I believe something with PI) against a database with correct answers. If mprime doesn't get it right.. It will stop and give you a message
<aaron> ya it links directly to the  video.
<aaron> If I right click and hit open in browser I can see the video.
<ptarrant> Question: aside from the super creamy grub 2 is there any reason yall would recommend installing Karmic clean vs an upgrade from jaunty?
<alokito> aaron, how did you get direct video link from youtube site? ;_S
<Flannel> ptarrant: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks
<aaron> I just can' trun it in movie player due to permission issues
<ptarrant> oh sorry
<sheepsy1> carresmd: I'll give it a try. I guess it'll at least tell me if it's the cpu.
<aaron> alokito: what? I just right click on the image of the video in the search results and then hit open in browser.
<aaron> and it then opened firefox and played the video.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Windows users generally use it to test their system while overclocking and such. But if it spits out an error it COULD be anything...
<aaron> the problem I have is a permission issue with opening the videos in movie player.
<alokito> ok.. what soft are u using to search
<aaron> movie player default in ubuntu.
<aaron> it has the youtube plugin installed in movie player
<alokito> hmm
<xT|Fish> aaron, me2
<xT|Fish> aaron, I don't realy care, but it is indeed annoying
<darkest_night> alokito, i retyped sudo update-grub, but it tells the same about the splash-image...
<fccf> aaron: following your issue: I think I know the issue,... it isn't actually saving the .flv, only the location data where the video is on the net... do you have the downloadthemall plugin in firefox, that is what you will want to use to pull .flv's off the net
<alokito> darkest_night, did u purge and reinstall usplash and usplash-theme-ubuntu?
<carresmd> sheepsy1: We will just try to isolate the problem together.. And see where we get
<aaron> xT|Fish: hahah.... I care. I listen to music that way.
<aaron> lol
<darkest_night> alokito, yes
<alokito> darkest_night, then sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<xT|Fish> aaron, well I listen to music too, but therefor I use Rhythmbox :)
<sheepsy1> carresmd: I actually got the advice to create a file bigger than ram from /dev/urandom and then md5sum it a few times. I think that's pretty much the prime thing.
<alokito> xT|Fish, can u watch video in rhythmbox?
<aaron> fccf: I will check hold up
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Anyways, I'll try that a few times then try mprime.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Who told you that?
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Someone I know. Not on this channel.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Ok .. well it's better than nothing ;)
<del_diablo> carresmd: what is the problem?
<carresmd> del_diablo: ?? Nothing with me though
<CoolShorts> Hi all, how to mount a folder?
<del_diablo> carresmd: k
<aaron> fccf: I can't find it. How to install downloadthemall?
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Other than that, do you know of a way to figure out exactly which hardware is failing? Like I said, I tried memtest, that finishes fine, fsck is fine... It's either mobo or cpu, right?
<darkest_night> alokito, ok, and now? i have installed the startupmanager
<fccf> aaron: goto plugins in firefox and find it there
<del_diablo> CoolShorts: mount -o loop *folder *where to mount*
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Or like I said earlier .. a failing power supply
<sheepsy1> sensors tells me that power is within normal range.
<alokito> darkest_night, system>> administration>> startupmanager
<stefg> sheepsy1: run metest overnight and read dmesg... sometimes you can find clues in there
<del_diablo> CoolShorts: ex: sudo mount -o loop /home/deus/cd/game123folder /mnt/cdrom
<CoolShorts> del_diablo: cool, but what do I need to fill in at *where to mount*
<aaron> fccf: I don't see it under plugins.
<CoolShorts> ah
<CoolShorts> you're fast :)
<sheepsy1> stefg: memtest doesn't run under ubuntu.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: You'll never know.. this stuff in computers is pretty complicated.. A lot of thing can brake
<aaron> it's called downloadthemall?
<Scunizi> I've got 9.04 running in a vm and wanted to use Tasksel from synaptic to install the LAMP stack.. I don't see it available anymore as an option.. what happened?
<stefg> sheepsy1: it's an option on the Live CD
<darkest_night> alokito, ok, i have started it, where can i configure the splash-logo?
<sheepsy1> stefg: I'm just saying that you won't see output from memtest in dmesg.
<del_diablo> CoolShorts: or you could example: "sudo mount -o loop /dev/sda2 /home/deus/C:
<ptarrant> Scunizi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP <-- that helped me alot, pretty easy to follow
<aaron> I am installing it.
<alokito> darkest_night, in appearance tab change usplash theme
<N-S> Is Mplayer the best choice to play 720p on a low-end system? P4, 2.8GHz, 1 GB RAM and a crappy gfxcard (Intel 82915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GL-someting or other according to lspci)
<fccf> aaron: they changed the name ... this one works https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<darkest_night> alokito, i can't, there is only one to choose
<alokito> darkest_night, is it enabled?
<stefg> sheepsy1: right... you see memtest output in , well, memtest... but sometimes dmesg has hints like file system panics or the like. and clean the CPU-cooler ... Dirt is the worst enemy of modern hardware
<darkest_night> alokito, yes
<CoolShorts> del_diablo: it just returns: Is a directory
<CoolShorts> and I don't think it worked
<alokito> darkest_night, now try update-grub and see what happens
<sheepsy1> stefg: I'm getting quite a few indicators in dmesg: they are segfaults on random programs. Also: I ran memtest once already and no errors were detected... But yeah. I'll try running it again.
<del_diablo> CoolShorts: well, maybe dropping -o loop would work? I only use mount for mounting .iso files
<aaron> ok, I installed it.
<Scunizi> ptarrant: man that's sorta old but helpful.. I can install the packages manually or individually but Tasksel made it easier in previous releases
<CoolShorts> del_diablo: heh, -o is the options :)
<fccf> aaron: there will be a new button on the firefox toolbar, use it and learn it
<darkest_night> alokito, erm.... it says that there is a new version of grub, shall i install it?^^
<ptarrant> Scunizi, Like I said, it helped me, but then again i'm still pretty new, less then a year here
<alokito> darkest_night, ok
<stefg> sheepsy1: and then there's #hardware . the jocks in there might have additional ideas
<ptarrant> I just sit here, read, occationally comment, it's a good way for me to learn somethings :)
<sheepsy1> Good idea.
<alokito> darkest_night, whats your ubuntu version? karmic koala?
<darkest_night> alokito, nope, jaunty
<Scunizi> ptarrant: ah.. going on 4 here.. yea.. TASKSEL is an option in synaptic "Select packages by Task".. there are lots of things in there now to choose from but they eliminated LAMP from the list.. Check it out. open synaptic and go to Edit>Mark packages by task and see what's available..
<alokito> darkest_night, oh ok
<alokito> I have usplash gone too, in karmic
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Have you tried mprime by now? md5summing /dev/urandom is useless for this purpose
<darkest_night> ^^
<alokito> and i can't bring it back, grub2 bug
<darkest_night> thats bad....
<alokito> darkest_night, it will fix soon, karmic is always updating
<ptarrant> Scunizi, now that is nice :) thanks for the info
<warriorforgod> clear
<darkest_night> alokito, thats right
<Scunizi> ptarrant: I was wrong.. it is there.. I just overlooked it.. it's called lamp server
<sheepsy1> I'm not md5summing /dev/urandom. I'm md5summing a large file (bigger than ram) to try to compare the sums.
<aaron> still dosen't work. I still get the same error.
<ptarrant> Scunizi, yep, 4th down, ironically i also overlooked it :)
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Ooopps... I'm sorry, I misread it ..
<aaron> it's not a missing file problem it's a permission issue.
<alokito> aaron, how do you browse youtube in totem? I can't find any option and youtube browser plugin is enabled
<Gintulis> what app i can use for CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor on kubuntu?
<trijntje_> Gintulis, conky?
<alokito> oh ok found it
<fccf> aaron: where is the file?
<ptarrant> Gintulis, doesn't KDE have a system monitor panel? I honestly don't know but i think so right?
<aaron> alokito: what ?  In movie player  which is the default player in ubuntu it's automaticly installed.
<CoolShorts> How do I  mount a directory?
<aaron> you need to install a youtube plugin.  It allows you to search youtube and once clicked on the videos you can  watch that video on movie player steaminly.
<alokito> aaron, yes its in the tab
<CoolShorts> del_diablo: the mount is not working.. :(
<alokito> aaron, im getting this error: The playback of this movie requires a text/html decoder plugin which is not installed
<aaron> ya that tab you just select youtube and then you should see a search input box.
<alokito> is it same as urs?
<stefg> CoolShorts: you don't mount a directory, you mount a divice to an empty directory serving as a mount point
<aaron> you type in their search terms and then it will show below the box the search results.
<CoolShorts> stefg: well in this case I want to mount a directory
<Gintulis> ptarrant, i need app for tray panel
<CoolShorts> stefg: and if not possible, how do I make a directory an ISO...
<aaron> you should see images of the video and decription once clicked on a video it will open up and be played in the player.
<ptarrant> Gintulis, ahh, no idea man, i know 0 about KDE :(
<del_diablo> CoolShorts: rawr :( Well, then i  can't help. Not sitting on my system as upgrading to karmic broke it, but there is always "man mount" :P
<stefg> CoolShorts: what do you want to do ....
<tyranos> CoolShorts, mount --rbind olddir newdir
<alokito> aaron, when i try to play the video I get that error
<CoolShorts> stefg: well it's quite a long story, but I need to mount it for wine/playonlinux scripts to work
<ptarrant> Gintulis, conky is great though google it, it can do some amazing things with the write fonts
<stefg> CoolShorts: sou you want to mout an .iso image to a mountpoint in order to emulate a CD-Rom ?
<ptarrant> Gintulis, http://lifehacker.com/5067341/customize-conky-for-ambient-linux-productivity <-- good info about conky there :)
<Here4TheGear> I have an ubuntu server on a VPS. I'm developing something that mobile browsers are going to benefit from. Problem is, a few (like iPhone) does not allow upload of images from the browser. I was thinking about allowing them to email the image to a specific email address. What could I use to recieve image and run a php script to do the manipulation needed
<VCoolio> ptarrant: no need for the right fonts anymore, it can display images now :D
<darkest_night> does any1 know how i get my splash-image back?
<aaron> here is a webiste talking about it:  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/04/play-youtube-videos-from-the-totem-movie-player/
<CoolShorts> stefg: no I want to mount a directory :-)  but trying tyranos command
<CoolShorts> ah
<CoolShorts> it  looks god
<CoolShorts> good*
<scott_ino2> im a pretty experienced nix user, but have never attempted a BIOS upgrade, what's the best method to do this?
<aaron> when you try to play that video it should be shown as if it was like any video.
<ptarrant> VCoolio, when did that happen? you just made my day :)
<alokito> darkest_night, did you try update-grub again after enabling with startupmanager?
<aaron> the problem is that I get a error saying that I got a permission issue.
<darkest_night> alokito, yes
<|rt|> hey guys should I file a bug for README's disagreeing with man pages?
<scott_ino2> by BIOS upgrade i mean I only have linux and would like to do a bios upgrade for my laptop
<AceKing> Can someone help me setup the smb.conf file in Samba so that I can share my printer with a PC running Vista?
<ni1s> running NBL on a regular desktop is pretty nice
<aaron> that I don't have permission to open youtube videos. but if I open any videos stored on my computer I can view them without any problem.
<diogo_79> hi
<VCoolio> ptarrant: lol, few months back, check for 1.7.1 I think, but it is already at 1.7.2, but I'll give a link because people have difficulties with dependencies
<falkinski> diogo_79: hi
<stefg> CoolShorts: there is no way o mount a directory because that's nonsense .... the directory is already part of a file system
<jnz_> Hi, is there in Ubuntu a tool that created virtual serial ports?
<ptarrant> scott_ino2, make sure you have a UPS or Battery so you don't loose power mid-way :) I always did the old floppy way :) been years though
<alokito> darkest_night, do you see texts in your startup or blank screen?
<alokito> !hi | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<scott_ino2> ptarrant, ive done bios upgrades before, just never from linux. I'm hoping i don't have to install XP on a seperate partition just to do a BIOS upgrade, but i do wanna do it
<MAAAAAD> hello
<alokito> !hi | MAAAAAD
<darkest_night> alokito, a blank black screen... and this sucks -.-
<ubottu> MAAAAAD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * ptarrant laughs at stefg "true"
<sparr> I am going to copy a large number of files to a new hard drive.  They will almost certainly never be modified.  What filesystem will provide the least fragmentation, reasonable other performance, and preferably with *nix permissions?
<diogo_79> i have ubuntu 9.04 install but sometimes it freezes when i use firefox and i dont know why, i have to press reboot key
<|rt|> in this case /etc/init.d/README suggests that you use update-rc.d to add init scripts to runlevels bu the man page for update-rc.d says that users should use sysv-rc-conf or bum
<tyranos> CoolShorts, you can try typing man mount in the terminal , sometimes it is very helpful as there are examples somewhere in the manpages
<tyranos> but not always
<llutz> sparr: ext3, old but fine
<alokito> diogo_79, disable all add ons in firefox and try again
<ptarrant> scott_ino2, 98% of the time they have a floppy image you can download and do it from there, like in the old days, bios updates from inside windows is relatively new
<del_diablo> tyranos: There is NEVER usefull examples in the man-pages /experience
<scott_ino2> ptarrant, yes im reading about free-dos utility now
<scott_ino2> seems manageable
<VCoolio> ptarrant: install conky-all from https://launchpad.net/~norsetto/+archive/ppa/+packages
<tyranos> del_diablo, exeptions mplayer mount
<ptarrant> scott_ino2, it normally is, but like i said, make sure you have some type of battery system, i've had the power go out and hosed a board, of course this was like 5 years ago, intels new bios's are suppost to prevent a bad flash, same with ASUS i belive
<tyranos> mplayer has the helpful stuff on the last 200 pages
<tyranos> lines
<scott_ino2> ptarrant, yeah its a laptop so i'll have it plugged in and on a battery
<ptarrant> VCoolio, thank you :) *scammers off to install goodness*
<brandonz> Hi all. is keyserver.ubuntu.com currently malfunctioning?
<gastly> hi all, I'm on karmic alpha 6 and I'm unable to change gdm themes, I've heard the new gdm lacks support for themes...is that true?
<ptarrant> scott_ino2, then you should be cool man. its pretty easy
<stefg> brandonz: according to the last 500 peaople asking so it seems: yes
<fccf> brandonz: yep, been getting that ... use pool.sks-keyservers.net as an alternate
<VCoolio> ptarrant: check the conky man page or the sick thread in ubuntuforums cafe for usage and the latter also for lua scripts that provide transparent backgrounds etc
<alokito> darkest_night, this might help http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-change-your-usplash-screen-in-ubuntu/
<brandonz> thanks! is there a  listing of alternatives somewhere on the net ? perhaps i should google around momre.
<CoolShorts> How do I get out of the manual without closing the terminal? >.>
<bobo> where i can find the open source driver for ATI HD 3670
<bobo> ??
<fosco_> bobo, you already have it installed
<sin360> I have a question. Would I be able to use my internal wifi nic to connect to the internet and set it up as an ad-hoc for another device to connect to my laptop?
<VCoolio> CoolShorts: press q
<ptarrant> VCoolio, awesome, conky is an auto-install on my servers (ones that actually run a GUI) I so love that app
<bobo> but i have 8.04
<fccf> brandonz: you could search for alternates but I know for a fact that pool.sks-keyservers.net works well and updates to the ubuntu as well as other keyservers
<bobo> fosco_, and i don
<del_diablo> gastly: get on Ubuntu+1 channal
<bobo> fosco_, and i don
<bobo> see that it is installed
<fosco_> bobo, aptitude search radeon
<gastly> del_diablo, ahh ok thnx :)
<fccf> sin360: not simultainously, but if you had the wired nic wired in and 'shared' the card as an AP as in (create new network)
<bobo> fosco_, so which should i download xserver-xorg-driver-radeon, or xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<bobo> fosco_, because my card is HD
<bobo> 3670
<sin360> Ok thanks
<carresmd> bobo: xserver-xorg-driver-ati will choose the one that is relevant.
<carresmd> bobo: IIRC
<aaron> so any ideas what I should do?
<kormoc> Howdy. Would anyone know offhand how to tell apt-get to only upgrade one package and not any of the dependancies? Thanks much
<dragon> There's a program that produces fake text output that looks like compiling C code. Remember what it's called?
<alokito> aaron, you can download youtube video with down them all the play the file in totem
<dragon> !info youtube-dl | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<papapepper> I need to restore permissions to my lvhome on /dev/vg_pephost/lvhome from /dev/vg_pephost/lv_root
<papapepper> mounted on /home
<lizzzy> Ok, so I think I screwed up my ubuntu install :(
<biczd> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in jaunty
<blz> hey guys, how can I install regular ubuntu on a netbook?
<biczd> !info teamspeak-client
<ubottu> teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 7200 kB, installed size 14960 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<aaron> so I am not going to be downloading the youtube vidoes right? because I am running a server/website on my computer and need the storage space.
<lizzzy> I have 4 setup options now
<dragon> aaron: I came in late. What was the problem?
<lizzzy> 2 for ubuntu-generic and 1 for recovery and other memtest i think
<lizzzy> not sure
<dragon> !enter | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<diogo_79> how to rename a hidden folder in ubuntu?
<lizzzy> Oops Sorry!
<diogo_79> from the terminal
<aaron> dragon: my ubuntu movie player  gives me a permission error when I try playing a youtube vidoe.
<llutz> diogo_79: mv .hidden .still_hidden
<papapepper> diogo_79: ls -a (to see)
<dragon> diogo_79: use the `mv` command as you would normally
<papapepper> or ls -A
<blz> Does anybody know how I can install ubuntu on a computer with no CDROM drive?
<lizzzy> What is the command to know the grub menu?
<afra> question, what if i installed a lot of python things like python-pygame and python-opengl and stuff, but found out I have a version too new, how to uninstall/downgrade them?
<afra> @blz, usb?
<neglesaks> blz, you can insall from a USB key.
<dragon> !usb | blz
<ubottu> blz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<papapepper> blz: can you take out the HD and put something on the bare drive?
<aaron> totem to be exact on the player.
<meuserj> Happy New Year
<del_diablo> blz: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ And yes
<diogo_79> thanks guys
<blz> awesome, thanks guys
<neglesaks> new year?
<afra> blz, be aware not all motherboards support usb booting
<dragon> aaron: what error is it?
<dragon> !ot > neglesaks
<ubottu> neglesaks, please see my private message
<papapepper> help!? I need to restore permissions to my lvhome on /dev/vg_pephost/lvhome from /dev/vg_pephost/lv_root
<del_diablo> afra: BIOS not motherboard. There is a big difference
<bobo> i tried to install xserver-xorg-driver-radeonhd
<bobo> and nothing changed
<neglesaks> i know i know. chaging.
<aaron> dragon: it's a permission error saying I don't have permission to open this file.
<afra> woops, sorry del diablo ;)
<bobo> it just downloaded something, and nothing changed
<slimnation7> so i tried to install ubuntu on my computer but it just came up with a lot of errors
<wasaabi> hello guys
<blz> afra:  thx.  i know this one does for a fact
<slimnation7> something to do with memory is the only one i can remember
<dragon> aaron: was it something you downloaded manually, or using totem's youtube plugin?
<dragon> !error | slimnation7
<ubottu> slimnation7: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<wasaabi> My son has done something to my system so that I wont be able to boot ubuntu, It boots up but then when it should get me to the login screen everything goes black
<afra> question, how to downgrade stuff like python-pygame and python-opengl ?
<blz> Another question:  where can i get the intel Atom optimized kernel?  isn't there a site with a repository that will allow me to replace the default ubuntu kernel with the netbook-optimized one?
<aaron> I am using totems youtube plugin
<afra> wasaabi: can you choose rescue mode in GRUB?
<VCoolio> afra: you can have multiple versions of python together
<wasaabi> afra: yes i've already tried to fix the graphics there
<afra> VCoolio: ok, thanks, will try that
<dragon> aaron: is it a particular video, or all of them?
<dragon> !unr | blz
<ubottu> blz: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<aaron> all of them
<blz> dragon:  no, i don't want UNR
<aaron> I get the same error no matter what the video is.
<azlon> i am currently editing my grub using the temporary method (pressing esc at boot). i want to boot from hdd(4,0). what command to i enter to do this?
<del_diablo> wasaabi: How old is your son? :P
<mikewhatever> blz, search for Ubuntu lpia port, I don't think you can get a kernel only
<blz> mikewhatever:  hmmm i'll give that a look
<wasaabi> del_diablo: he is 7 but he can use the terminal
<slimnation7> do i need to reformat my drive before installing ubuntu?
<dragon> blz: I haven't heard of an atom-optimized kernel for ubuntu yet.
<afra> hahaha @ wasaabi
<del_diablo> wasaabi: oh well, you should not have let him roam free at the least
<blz> dragon:  someone mentioned it in here yesterday...
<VCoolio> aziz: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst or use startupmanager
<wasaabi> del_diablo: I think he installed something that had to do with ATI even though I have Nvidia card
<stefg> blz: forget that. you're talking of the array.org -kernel, but it lags behind terribly and i found the up-to-date jaunty kernel works better
<dragon> slimnation7: the setup asks you about it. how were you trying to install ubuntu?
<wasaabi> del_diablo: well I dont have antything important on this computer
<aaron> dragon: here is the error I get :  Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<papapepper> how do I give my user permission for my /home directory stored on separate logical volume?
<del_diablo> wasaabi: well, i got a ATI card.... so i can't help you with Nvidea grapic restore
<sparr> llutz: ext3 will produce a horribly fragmented drive
<afra> wasaabi: boot in live cd, backup some home folder and reinstall?
<wasaabi> del_diablo: but still it would be great if we could somehow fix it
<blz> stefg:  yes, that was the one!  so no good?
<del_diablo> Anybody knows how to install Nvidea drivers? Or the command to fix the xorg?
<wasaabi> afra: hmm i think there should be an easier way shouldn't there?
<slimnation7> i burnt the iso to a disk and booted from disk on restart
<blz> stefg? so UNR uses an ordinary kernel?
<wasaabi> afra: I think he installed an ATI driver
<wasaabi> afra: and that's the thing that messed up my system
<afra> wasaabi: yup, should be easier :/ just a sec, will look for it now
<scx> do ubuntu (livecd) support NTFS in rw mode?
<scx> does*
<dragon> aaron: it is a known issue - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/416359
<del_diablo> scx: it did for me
<dragon> scx: yes it does
<stefg> blz: i won't say that... simply not updated often enough. use the stock kernel, netbooks were considered when building it
<blz> dragon, mikewhatever:  thanks for the suggestions though =)
<scx> ok, thx
<dragon> blz: anytime
<aaron> drago:  awwwww kill it I hate bugs...lol
<aaron> dragon:
<blz> stefg:  okay that's good to know.  I can always add the UNR interface on top if I change my mind... thanks for the advice
<afra> wasaabi: sorry won't be able to help you there, don't know where it went (in my head)
<wasaabi> afra: okey
<wasaabi> well bye then!
<wasaabi> cya!
<del_diablo> wasaabi: do you have internet via wlan or via cable?
<wasaabi> del_diablo: cable
<wasaabi> del_diablo: why ? :P
<dragon> aaron: the bug report probably has a suggestion for fixing the problem, and besides that the issue has been fixed.
<del_diablo> wasaabi: ok, start the rescue modus
<del_diablo> wasaabi: and select netroot when you get into it
<wasaabi> del_diablo: i'm there now
<aaron> oh
<dragon> aaron: run apt-get upgrade, and if the issue persists, karmic isn't far :)
<del_diablo> wasaabi: apt-get search nvidea
<wasaabi> del_diablo: oooh damn I was dumb :D
<wasaabi> del_diablo: ofc that will work :D
<del_diablo> i don't think that is enough
<wasaabi> del_diablo: yeah it will be enough :D
<wasaabi> del_diablo: thx alot :d
<del_diablo> the real boner is to figur out the command so it will fix the xorg.conf
<afra> wasaabi: sorry, /me ashamed XD
<wasaabi> del_diablo: yeah but I know how to do that
<aaron> dragon: I ran the command and nothing updated.
<del_diablo> wasaabi: well, then i am happy to help :P
<ubuntistas> how can i install ubuntu via usb? do i have to copy it as an iso file and the restart with the usb option from bios any clue?
<aaron> it says 0 updated 0 installed 0 removed.
<dragon> aaron: so your system is up to date, good.
<wasaabi> del_diablo: yeah thx love :D
<papapepper> how do I view .jpg from the command line???
<dragon> !usb | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<del_diablo> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ ubuntistas
<aaron> dragon: so then how do I fix it. in the bug report they said to install a package that fixed these bugs.
<afra> question, above VCoolio said I could have multiple pythons installed..... ok, but what if i want to run a makefile with a particular version of python?
<stefg> papapepper: you don't have a graphical device on the terminal ... so how do think you're going to view jpg's ... ascii art ?
<llutz> stefg: svgalib exist
<llutz> papapepper: zgv
<f00fSteR> hey
<f00fSteR> anyone kbnow how i can allow interfaces on iptables ?
<Docteh> hey can someone with Jaunty and the sox util pastebin
<aaron> drago: just found out I have totem 2.26  not 2.27  the 2.27 has the bug fixes.
<Docteh> hey can someone with Jaunty and the sox util pastebin "sox --help"?
<stefg> llutz: i know... that was a calculated response. i'd install links2 and use that
<papapepper> llutz: thank you
<alessio> hi, i booted into an ubuntu live cd because i think my HD might be dead, its SATA
<alessio> how do i figure out ? i dont see it on the desktop as a mountable devicde
<fosco_> alessio, go to places menu and look for it
<carresmd> Docteh: http://pastebin.com/mf3beec0
<Docteh> thx
<Whitor> Hi. Does anyone know where Gnome-rdp stores its config file(s) ?
<alessio> fosco_: i dont see it there. does that mean its probably dead? pc has a shitty bios
<krabador> why with pendrive/memoricard/mp3 reader usb, the transfer is nonlinear and almost slow?
<fosco_> alessio, so, try sudo parted -l in a terminal
<MAAAAAD> is somebody using ATI fglrx and composite with catalyst 9.9?
<lizzzy> Hey, so I don't have a high end graphics card on my laptop unlike my desktop. Can I run compiz here too?
<stefg> krabador: because flash is an emerging technology and has certain drawbacks. you're writing to a flash device, aren't you?
<alessio> ok fosco_, http://pastebin.com/d43ffe160
<Docteh> lizzzy: try it and find out how slow it runs ;)
<alessio> also fosco_i checked gparted, and it said no devices detected
<krabador> stefg, yes
<del_diablo> MAAAAAD: i did
<h00k> does anyone know of some decent open source benchmark software?
<lizzzy> I installed it and removed it coz' it was real slow. No workaround, heh? It's quite boring without compiz :(
<fosco_> alessio, disk is dead for linux, sorry man
<raiXer> how can I boot from ubuntu liveusb on a macbook without installing rEFIt?
<NetEcho> is there a way from command line to re-assign space from 1 partition to another? I.e / is only 2gb and /home is 1.5 TB I want to re-allocate about 90 gb to /
<krabador> stefg: i''ve that with SD MicroSD, usb pendrive and ipods/mp3 reader
<alessio> fosco_: yeah, i think it might be dead, its actually a windows pc. is it completely fubared then, does that mean linux cant see it or its mjust really messed up
<Devrethman> My ALSA appears to be broken. When I go into the sound control thing, it only works if I set my soundcard to OSS. It shows up in ALSA twice, but the first one makes no sound when I hit text and the second one errors.
<MAAAAAD> del_diablo: did you have the problem that everything look blurred while switching workspaces?
<fosco_> alessio, linux can't use it
<krabador> stefg: there's nothing i can set?
<Devrethman> Anybody have any ideas?
<del_diablo> MAAAAAD: nope. Is all your screens configured to use the best resolution?
<stefg> krabador: that'S called write amplificatiion http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
<alessio> fosco_: do you think its thats unusable by windows as well, or just linux?
<MAAAAAD> del_diablo: I am using virtual workspaces
<fosco_> alessio, if linux can't use it win too
<alessio> ty fosco_, thats all i needed to know
<fosco_> alessio, but just try it
<del_diablo> MAAAAAD: Well, i did not experience any problems with it in that way either.
<MAAAAAD> strange, with cat 9.10 the problem still exists
<earthling> NetEcho, it is possible if the partitoions have contineous blocks. but there will be data loss .. you ca refer to how to do this on howtoforge website search for merging partions there
<NetEcho> hrm, not willing to risk data loss
<gajop> when i launch another X screen, i can't hear sound on the second one coming from the first one, but i can hear sound from the second one when i'm on the first one; how do i fix it?; i do however hear some buzzing, it might be the internal PC speakers, which might be the sound coming from the first screen, but can't say for sure
<earthling> NetEcho, then i dont think its possible.. but you never know.. try googling /....
<aaron> ok got it fixed.
<ptarrant> Question: does anyone know of a good way to graph HD information? preferably to a PHP page? I wanna monitor my HD health on my home server (besides webmin)
<aaron> if anyone has the same problem here is the i86 download link:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/2.27.92-0ubuntu2/+build/1244385/+files/totem_2.27.92-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Guest15233> guys can you help me installing ubuntu on a new machine??
<fccf> aaron: good to hear, didn't know there was a ppa fix
<ptarrant> clarification to that would be a table for instance that shows HDtemp info, and disk usage
<MAAAAAD> How can I set Intel HDA digital output as default?
<Guest15233> please i don't know how to do.. i want to install ubuntu on a virgin hard disk but i'm not able to understand how i have to act with my new motherboard..
<fosco_> Guest15233, just boot the liveCD and follow the installation instructions
<ptarrant> Guest15233, boot from the liveCD and go to setup :)
<genii> ptarrant: There is an app called Hard Disk Sentinel, however I'm not sure there's a package in Ubuntu for it
<Guest15233> fosco_: it is not so easy, it doesn't read any cd
<carresmd> MAAAAAD: Open volume control > preferences > IEC958 .. Then go to the switches tab .. etc ..
<MAAAAAD> del_diablo: do you use the standart X-SErver?
<Docteh> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fosco_> !usb | Guest15233
<ubottu> Guest15233: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ptarrant> genii, thanks, I'll look into that im not too scared of make install :)
<Guest15233> ptarrant: i don't understand if i did something wrong.. i have an old optical drive
<Guest15233> but it is not recognized..
<del_diablo> MAAAAAD: I don't know, i use about everything on default settings. I guess it might be card related
<pradeep> i have pidgin 2.5.5 in ubuntu jaunty, how do i upgrade it to the latest 2.6.1
<Guest15233> fosco_: can i talk to you in pvt?
<dayo> pradeep: go to http://pidgin.im and follow the instructions there
<MAAAAAD> carresmd: already done, but it doens't work I have to set Gnome->audio settings->choose Intel HDA digital
<del_diablo> pradeep: 2 choice, upgrade to karmic or get in the getdeb repos
<fosco_> Guest15233, no, use the chat room
<del_diablo> dayo: that does not include automatic upgrades
<pradeep> i have pidgin 2.5.5 in ubuntu jaunty, how do i upgrade it to the latest 2.6.1
<dayo> del_diablo: what do u mean?
<carresmd> MAAAAAD: Strange ... I have a realtek onboard sound chip though
<MAAAAAD> pradeep: there ist a ppa but 2.6.1 is buggy
<pradeep> i have pidgin 2.5.5 in ubuntu jaunty, how do i upgrade it to the latest 2.6.1
<MAAAAAD> carresmd: me too, ALC88...
<Guest15233> fosco_: could you tell me if i have installed everything correctly? i've plugged my hard disk with a sata cable into the sata1 plug of the motherboard.. is it correct?
<del_diablo> dayo: whenever 2.6.2 comes, or 2.6.3 comes.... somebody will have to recompile.....
<TravisJavier> hola
<dayo> pradeep: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<jo_> hellow, first time on IRC, wich channal should I join for some C++ questions?
<fosco_> Guest15233, sorry, this is not a hardware channel
<dayo> del_diablo: well, according to the website ubuntu only updates pidgin for security stuff or high-severity bugs.
<Guest15233> fosco_: where should i find this channel?
<Guest15233> i really need some help
<pradeep> anyone there
<del_diablo> jo_: join the #c++ channal on this network
<Guest15233> in hardware connection to see if i have plugged everytrhing correctly..
<carresmd> MAAAAAD: Oh well .. I believe that was the only thing I had to do to enable the digital line.. I don't use it anymore though .. But you got it now right?
<jo_> tx I'll try it
<del_diablo> dayo: well, don't blame me when somebody is whopping several features behind the main tree
<pradeep> i have pidgin 2.5.5 in ubuntu jaunty, how do i upgrade it to the latest 2.6.1
<xt3mp0r> hello, i'm having troubles with tinyproxy .. i edited the configuration file and Allowed my ip, but still i'm getting access denied for my proxy! :-)
<carresmd> pradeep: Use the pidgin paa
<carresmd> *ppa
<dayo> del_diablo: i upgrade my pidgin manually
<ptarrant> Guest15233, if you see the hard drive and CD rom in bios you have it all hooked up correctly, refer to your manual on how to get into your BIOS as its different depending on the motherboard
<carresmd> pradeep: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<fccf> pradeep: 2.6.2 is available here https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra/+sourcepub/744312/+listing-archive-extra
<azlon1> im trying to go through a tutorial on udev rules. it says to list my devices by running udevinfo but i get "command not found"
<xt3mp0r> hello, i'm having troubles with tinyproxy .. i edited the configuration file and Allowed my ip, but still i'm getting access denied for my proxy! :-)
<Whitor> nm, I found it
<del_diablo> dayo: I can't image how you bear with it, i upgrade about everything by having "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" added to cron scrip
<azlon1> i found it on manpages.ubuntu.com though
<ColonelC81> anyone know where i can download metaflac
<stevex> <--trying to insatll DSL on a pretty old 4 gig 225 Mhz processor Compaq, get to the beginning, press enter to install, then a blank screen, nothing, bad CD or file?
<Guest15233> ptarrant: you're right, but the problem here is the motherboard that doesn't recognise the sata hd and the old optical drive.. and i don't know what to do.. if the error is from the motherboard itself, or if i did something wrong, you know what i mean..
<MAAAAD> carresmd: solved the prob, it is due to ALC88 doesn't support hw-mixing and I have turned off pulse audio
<stefg> !ot | stevex
<ubottu> stevex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<del_diablo> stevex: bad BIOS or bad kernel
<fccf> stevex: this channel is for ubuntu support, not DSL
<Heptah> hi
<assel> salut je me demnade si je peut ouvrir un programme windows sous linux ?
<fccf> !hi | Heptah
<ubottu> Heptah: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fccf> !fr | assel
<ubottu> assel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Heptah> why do you log a channel like this?
<MAAAAD> Do you know if there already is a kernel 2.6.31 backport to jaunty?
<xt3mp0r> hello, i'm having troubles with tinyproxy .. i edited the configuration file and Allowed my ip, but still i'm getting access denied for my proxy! :-)
<optikkore> would radeonhd be a better driver than ati or radeon which ubuntu picks by default for a radeon x1550?
<carresmd> MAAAAD: That is very strange I have an ALC88(A) but I can't recall anything what you just said ..
<dayo> del_diablo: well, pidgin is the only thing i upgrade manually. the rest is auto
<avr> exit
<pradeep> fccf: so i have to just download and install over the old one
<fccf> Heptah: why wouldn't you ... I log it when I am here, freenode automatically logs to the ubuntu log server
<fccf> pradeep: yes
<xt3mp0r> :(
<stefg> MAAAAD: there will never be a version backport to jaunty. Some patches might get backported, but the general version will stay the same over the complete life span
<ColonelC81> Anyone know a site i can download ''Metaflac'' as the flac official page doesn't have it??
<fccf> ColonelC81: what is metaflac?
<MAAAAD> carresmd: you migh be right, I have just notice that it was set to dgital
<OerHeks> MAAAD: add the pidgin PPA
<stefg> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ColonelC81> some sort of codec or flac meta data editor
<xt3mp0r> can anyone help me setting up a private proxy serve ?
<xt3mp0r> i have installed tinyproxy
<ColonelC81> i need it to make internet dj console work
<del_diablo> stefg: you should know as well as the rest of us that the case is not so.
<fccf> ColonelC81: flac has this included see !info flac
<fccf> !info flac
<ubottu> flac (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1.2 (jaunty), package size 168 kB, installed size 408 kB
<Heptah> whats the best 24" LCD for image quality?
<ColonelC81> !info metaflac
<ubottu> Package metaflac does not exist in jaunty
<stefg> del_diablo: are you talking about the difference between theory and actual practice ?
<fccf> ColonelC81: metaflac is part of the flac package
<ColonelC81> well Internet DJ Console lists it as a dependant
<del_diablo> stefg: indeed :P
<fccf> !ot | Heptah
<ColonelC81> now it just won't load
<ubottu> Heptah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ColonelC81> ok well thanks fccf
<needshelp> Hello I'm trying to figure out how to disable authentication when evolution access my keyring. Basically I have it set so evolution starts automatically with my system but then, after already putting in my password to login, asks me for it again immedtaly. I want it to just allow it to have access but I can't seem to find that option in my authentications
<Guest15233> please guys i know this is not the right channel but could anyone help me with my assembled pc? i'm trying to install ubuntu on it but the motherboard (asus p5q se p45) doesn't want to boot from cd..
<needshelp> Guest15233: in your bios is should allow you to set it to boot form cd
<needshelp> when your computer first start it should say "Hit del for setup" or "hit f1 for bios" or something
<Guest15233> needshelp: yea sure but it doesn't change anything..
<needshelp> hit that key
<needshelp> Guest15233: are you sure you burnt the disk right?
<needshelp> and didnt' just like, burn the iso image as a data file to a cd?
<Guest15233> i reboot , and it's always working the same way..
<fccf> ColonelC81: you might try aliasing the metaflac to flac,... it sounds like you are trying do do something that either isn't officially supported (in ubuntu) or isn't appropriate to be used in ubuntu... perhaps search ubuntuforums.org
<stefg> Guest15233: and double check all your cables and jumper settings.... the biuos might not even know the optical drive is there
<genii> Guest15233: Those motherboards you need to set the sata type NOT to ahci to boot from cd/dvd
<Guest15233> needshelp: yea, i've tried that disk..
<ColonelC81> its availavble via ubuintu add/remove
<tommy^x> Hi guys, when i burn with growisofs the -speed=2 option doesnt seem to work
<needshelp> ColonelC81: what? was that to me?
<tommy^x> i use an usb external writer
<LinuxFirePrometh> check cd first, make sure it's not just an iso image on the disk
<needshelp> that doesn't seem to have anything to do with what I was asking
<fccf> ColonelC81: lemme see what I can do in virtual land ... what is the package name idj?
<Guest15233> guys the optical drive is an old atapi
<needshelp> oh nm
<needshelp> I missed that
<ColonelC81> no sorry needshelp
<Guest15233> maybe it is too old to be recognised..
<mynameispro> hello
<ColonelC81> Internet DJ Console
<stefg> Guest15233: and jumpers might be misplaced
<needshelp> Guest15233: was your bios seeing it?
<ColonelC81> i think your right, i do have metaflac
<genii> Guest15233: I have that motherboard. I had the exact same booting from cd issue. I just told you why it happens.
<carresmd> Guest15233: That shouldn't matter though
<ColonelC81> fccf: but internet dj console does not load, although it trys (thanks for your help)
<Guest15233> i have not understood where are jumpers.. could you explain me??
<fccf> ColonelC81: are you running JACK?
<ColonelC81> it comes with IDJC
<carresmd> Guest15233: Forget about jumpers .. it has nothing to do with it
<needshelp> Guest15233: sorry but did you say if your bios saw it or not?
<fccf> ColonelC81: I run a radio station, so I kinda know what you need
<needshelp> because if it is actually seeing it it's probably not the issue
<ColonelC81> oh cool
<Guest15233> needshelp: i really don't know what it is
<fccf> ColonelC81: you actually have to start the JACK server
<stefg> Guest15233: at the back of the drive, right besides the ide connector... BTW there'S #hardware
<Guest15233> and i'm getting every sort of different answers so i don't understand xD
<needshelp> if your drive works when your in windows it's fine
<needshelp> don't worry about the jumper
<ColonelC81> right i was hoping to play with IDJC
<needshelp> it wouldn't be the problem
<Guest15233> needshelp: i have no os installed
<needshelp> :\
<carresmd> stefg: The jumper on the back of the drive doesn't have anything to do with booting from cd...
<fccf> ColonelC81: Please /join #campcaster
<needshelp> I think you're going to need way more help then any one person will provide here
<needshelp> seems like you have no idea what you're doing chronicpirate is a bitch
<needshelp> oh hell sorry
<stefg> carresmd: some biosses only allow to boot from 'master' ide devices
<needshelp> I have l0l on autoreplace
<Guest15233> i'm just asking for someone who could talk to me a bit in pvt, to explain me what to do exactly..
<needshelp> forgot to fix it
<needshelp> anybody got any ideas on my question?
<carresmd> stefg: Maybe older systems .. But I haven't seen such a problem for a _long_ time
<needshelp> I'm trying to figure out how to disable authentication when evolution access my keyring. Basically I have it set so evolution starts automatically with my system but then, after already putting in my password to login, asks me for it again immedtaly. I want it to just allow it to have access but I can't seem to find that option in my authentications
<Guest15233> maybe the problem is the place where i plugged a connector, i really don't know.. :(
<genii> needshelp: The problem with that Asus P5Q e/se motherboard chipset is that the Intel ICH10 which controls the 6 sata ports also controls the single IDE controller which usually the CD is on, and if the type in bios is set to AHCI then it screws the IDE based cdrom from booting
<deejaydblock> Question: When I switch between tabs in firefox, why does it affect a video or song that is playing in another tab?
<needshelp> it's not my problem
<needshelp> why you refering to me?
<deejaydblock> Btw, this is in Ubuntu
<deejaydblock> Jaunty Jackelope
<stefg> needshelp: http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<genii> Guest15233:  The problem with that Asus P5Q e/se motherboard chipset is that the Intel ICH10 which controls the 6 sata ports also controls the single IDE controller which usually the CD is on, and if the type in bios is set to AHCI then it screws the IDE based cdrom from booting
<MAAAAAD> damn, compize texture filter is borke with cat 9.9+
<newproggie> hello everybody
<needshelp> um stefg: thanks but thats a terrible solution that guy has
<achpile> hi, people
<needshelp> I just want to disable it for evolution
<needshelp> not entirely
<newproggie> Can I compose my mails in evolution using another editor, vi for example?
<needshelp> and if I wanted to do it entirely I sure as heck wouldn't just open a folder and start deleting files
<needshelp> hmmm nm didn't read it fully. just stopped after he said open /keyrings and delete everything you see
<stefg> needshelp: but unfortunately the only one possible ... either you have your (encrypted) keyring, so you're asked to enter your password to decrypt it, or you abstain from encryption for your passwords ... no in-betweens
<blueglasses> hi
<chinchiller> http://www.meine-exschlampe.com/?ID=428121
<needshelp> um I don't think it's that anyway
<xt3mp0r> Any idea how i can make my tinyproxy(running on my ubuntu VPS) undetectable as a PROXY..
<blueglasses> what is port 59434 and why do I get a login window for this port on karmic?
<needshelp> I looked in keyrings and the only thing there is my login.keyring
<needshelp> whcih is not evolution obviously :\
<needshelp> I guess I could try though
<xt3mp0r> Any idea how i can make my tinyproxy(running on my ubuntu VPS) undetectable as a PROXY.. !?!!!?!?
<achpile> Guys, I need help... I'm just a newbie, and I've got a trouble with Amarook... It doesn't play my music
<Balsaq> testing new upgrade version9.04, was able to go frm power off to my desktop in 2 min 5 sec, from power off to firefox browser online in 2 min 30 sec...is that slow for a 10 year old puter?
<achpile> *Amarok
<Pici> xt3mp0r: You're running a proxy but you don't want it to be detectable? That sounds a bit malicious to me, and we don't really provide support for that sort of thing here.
<Itsme> What's a good virus scanner to install? Coz' a lot of my apps run on wine.
<guest2385> http://tr.im/A1vy !!!!!!!!!!
<blueglasses> Itsme, try clamav
<Itsme> thanks, blueglasses :)
<blueglasses> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1.2 (jaunty), package size 265 kB, installed size 492 kB
<azlon> does SYMLINK in udev remap the drive? like from hdc to hda?
<xt3mp0r> pici: Nope, i was just curious to know..
<avemowvip> salut tout le monde, il y a des français ici s'il vous plait?
<genii> !fr | avemowvip
<ubottu> avemowvip: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<achpile> Could anybody help me?..
<genii> achpile: Just ask your entire question in the channel generally and see if someone takes up answering
<jiffe> I'm playing with heartbeat/ldirectord and something doesn't seem to be working correctly
<jiffe> ipvsadm lists an ip with 246 established connections, but the destination server doesn't show any connections in netstat
<caca> Enter text here...http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.tr.gg :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://chatvebiz.t
<jiffe> any idea why those connections aren't getting cleared out of the connection list?
<achpile> I asked... And was ignored... I've got a trouble with amarok... It doesn't play music
<achpile> Help, please
<Pici> achpile: What type of files are you trying to play?
<achpile> mp3
<Pici> achpile: Have you installed mp3 support? or is this a fresh install?
<azlon> how can i reassign a drive from sdc to sda?
<achpile> Fresh...
<achpile> But I installed it for alsaplayer
<MAAAAAD> azlon: switching your ports on your mainboard
<zully> hola
<Pici> achpile: You'd need the kubuntu-restricted-extras package (I assume you're using Kubuntu)
<achpile> Ubuntu =)
<azlon> MAAAAAD, yes, but i dont have that option... when i have my RAID connected my computer wont boot so i need my primary hdd to be sda instead of sde
<MAAAAAD> azlon: just edit your fstab
<achpile> version 9.04
<azlon> MAAAAAD, where is that located again?
<savid> So I'm starting to hear a faint clicking noise from my laptop hard drive (a click every few seconds for about a minute,  stops for awhile, then starts up again).     I ran smartctl and the output says "SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED".   Can I trust smartctl?  Or should I replace the drive?
<Pici> achpile: Try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and see if that fixes the issue.
<caca> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<MAAAAAD> in /etc/fstab
<caca> http://gogloom.com/client2/index2?mainCHAT=1&network=FreeNode&channel=%23%23deutsch
<achpile> thanx
<blueglasses> where can i ask bash commands (channel?)
<ikonia> blueglasses: #bash ?
<llutz> blueglasses: #bash
<malinjun> test
<achpile> big thanx =)
<malinjun> 汉子
<savid> Here's smartctl output if anyone can interpret it:  http://dpaste.com/99505/
<Pici> !zh | malinjun
<ubottu> malinjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<azlon> MAAAAAD, hey, this looks like a step in the right direction... what do i need to edit in here?
<fccf> !fstab | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<MAAAAAD> replace sda with sde
<MAAAAAD> a better option ist to use UUID
<stiggia> hi
<azlon> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<achpile> hi
<kosmic> Gnome won'tlet me change desktop background
<azlon> MAAAAAD, awesome, thanks!
<kosmic> not even modify the gradient
<kosmic> or the single color setting
<kosmic> it's just the color brown now ;/
<hwilde> anybody here run ubuntu on a compact flash ?
<digeratiX90> kosmic: try logging out then back in
<fccf> savid: I usually replace drives around 5000 hours if they give any trouble (clicking) ... you are at 4400h and clicking... Backup, Backup, Backup and replace
<kosmic> okay
<diogo_79> guys is possible to in ubuntu to access a remote computer drive windows xp machine like \\machine\c$
<azlon> MAAAAAD, i have my HDD UUID, then / instead of /dev/sda1... does this mean it will be assigned dynamically?
<MAAAAAD> yep
<MAAAAAD> the UUID reamins as long you don't change the partition
<savid> fccf,   heh good enough for me.   I've got the new drive sitting right here, along w/ a USB enclosure so I can clone the drive...   I just wanted to make sure before I tore into the plastic :-)
<MAAAAAD> by it is possible to reassing an UUID to a new partition
<digeratiX90> any tried jolicloud yet?
<fccf> savid: plus you get more space for less money, isn't that cool
<azlon> MAAAAAD, thanks, ill give it a try... let me reboot...
<hwilde> Pici, you around ?
<savid> fccf,  always cool
 * savid powers down and pops in ubuntu livecd
<DougM> how can I find my local IP on ubuntu?  is there a terminal command?
<hwilde> DougM, ifconfig
<DougM> worked.. thanks
<jopaul> hola recien instale ubuntu en mi laptop pero no sale sonido cuando le probe la vresion live si sonaba que puedo hacer
<Pici> !es | jopaul
<ubottu> jopaul: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> hi
<hwilde> Pici, how can I make a read only filesystem for a compact flash card
<avertv-volar-bla> is there any GNU/Linux ( GPL licensed) app  that allows me to work with DLC files? One that does NOT depend on java?
<fccf> avertv-volar-bla:  DLC?
<DougM> run\
<twan_vd_p> is anyone familiair with this error? " authdaemond: FAIL, all modules rejected "
<digeratiX90> any recomendations for an mp3 player with linux support that isnt an ipod?
<azlon> MAAAAAD, no luck... when i boot it makes it to "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3 <UUID>, then Starting up...
<azlon> thats it
<fccf> avertv-volar-bla: I am thinking perhaps Blender or pov-ray ... it is a propreietary 3d studio max file right?
<Vhozard> maybe this isnt the right place to ask :) But should I go with Ubuntu or Linux Mint?
<Vhozard> I know my way around linux and the cli
<Pici> hwilde: Read only? Er.. you could mount it as readonly, but I don't thinky you can create a read only filesystem, how would you get data on it.
<digeratiX90> Vhozard i like mint
<MAAAAAD> azlon: maybe you have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst too
<hwilde> Pici, so how to mitigate the write cycles of a compact flash card?  and get around the e2fsck check on boot
<azlon> hrmm
<avertv-volar-bla> I am basically after an GPL licensed alternative to jdownloader that does NOT depend on java
<Vhozard> digeratiX90 But is there any reason NOT to go with mint?
<fccf> Vhozard: ubuntu ... but if you choose the latter, don't ask for help here
<digeratiX90> Vhozard: it has non-free software preinstalled, but it doesnt really bother me
<hwilde> Pici, something like the LiveCD doesn't write to disk, so e2fsck check could be disabled
<avertv-volar-bla> The alternative must support DLC files though
<Pici> hwilde: I don't really know, sorry.
<Vhozard> fccf Differences arent big, so I think I can ask for help here :)
<Vhozard> digeratiX90 I dont care about free/non-free bla bla bla
<hwilde> Pici, but you know who to ask right :)
<Vhozard> digeratiX90 any other reasons NOT to go with mint?
<peeps123> I still have problems staying connected to internet
<fccf> Vhozard: true, but as we support the ubuntu community and not mint, we like to keep it that way, and there are technically HUGE differences between them
<Pici> hwilde: I'm actually a bit busy here, sorry.
<lrojas> hi all
<Vhozard> fccf technically HUGE? Sorry, but I dont think so
<digeratiX90> Vhozard: the default interface is slightly different, it has a windows like start menu and it uses its own update manager, but you can always choose the regular update manager if you like. ive been running mint for about a year and a half and i love it
<Vhozard> digeratiX90 Ok, thank you.
<lrojas> if i have a svn repository, that authenticates using ssh, is there any way to have a user that has no login shell ( or cant login for that matter ) and still be able to access the svn repository ?
<twan_vd_p> can anyone give me a hint on this courier / imap related error: " authdaemond: FAIL, all modules rejected "
<sebsebseb> Vhozard: Mint is not suppourted in here
<sebsebseb> Vhozard digeratiX90: Mint is similar to Ubuntu rather green,  probably much better to use real Ubuntu though
<netbook> anyone here you todo.txt?
<Guest23915> Hello! I somehow made nautilus menubar hidden. http://ubuntu-pics.de/bild/25913/no_menubar_IBNKet.png Any ideas how?
<fccf> lrojas: anonymous access is supported in svn
<netbook> i want to integrate todo.txt with a calendar, anyone have suggestions?
<Guest23915> I can't remember what I did :D
<azlon> MAAAAAD, looks like my UUID is set the same... when i do sudo blkid im taking the UUID of my ext3, not swap (only 2 are listed)
<digeratiX90> so can anyone recommend a good non-ipod mp3 player with linux support?
<MAAAAAD> paste your UUID and fstab
<maco> digeratiX90: anything from Cowon
<sebsebseb> maco: I was going to recommend Cowon as well
<lrojas> fccf: but i dont want anonymous access, i want the access to be authenticated because this guys need to make updates to the system.
<maco> digeratiX90: they explicitly list Linux support, and they play Ogg Vorbis in addition to the usuals
<azlon> MAAAAAD, ok, hold on... i have to run a line to it
<jiffe> anyone know why ipvsadm is showing connections that don't exist according to the destination server?
<digeratiX90> maco do they have players with mechanical buttons?
<azlon> MAAAAAD, i will just use this machine's cat5... brb
<maco> digeratiX90: i think one model does
<digeratiX90> maco thank you
<maco> digeratiX90: my current one (D2) has touchscreen with some mech buttons. one before that (iaudio7) had some mech buttons and touch buttons that were indented so you could find them. the vertical-looking one has buttons i think
<Idioteque> hi
<Idioteque> i need help... big big time...
<Idioteque> :S
<Koganei> So I need to install some packages so I can tether my iPhone to ubuntu, but I only have the iPhone's connection to get the packages
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Idioteque
<ubottu> Idioteque: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Koganei> Any ideas on how to pull that off?
<hdon> hi all. does jaunty package firefox-3.5 conflict with firefox-3.0?
<MAAAAAD> nope
<fccf> lrojas: then I am thinking they would need to login,
<jefeke> hello folks, i have this weird dream to find a way to be able to pop x amount of window (xterm mainly) at a specific location and with a specific resize. Anything better than the painful way of using the the --geometry ?
<hdon> and is there any obvious reason i shouldn't upgrade? or is that just in case i don't want my addons to be lost?
<Idioteque> i tried to create a usb bootable disk and by mistake selected my external portable USB drive  and clicked format which now doesn't mount... i dunno if it was formated or not...
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: http://pastebin.com/m664d8f9c
<Pici> jefeke: If you're using metacity you can use devilspie
<fccf> Koganei: I don't remember ( does the iphone have a sdcard?)
<Idioteque> how can i recover my data
<Idioteque> :(
<devrethman> How do I permanately add a folder to $PATH for all users?
<jefeke> pici: metacity being the default gnome ubuntu one ?
<Pici> jefeke: Yes
<Pici> jefeke: Without compiz enabled.
<MAAAAAD> azlon: whre is your fstab?
<jefeke> Pici: kewl ! thanks ! .. oups .. no compiz ? mmm
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: dude... im an idiot... i pasted my friggin grub
<lrojas> i dont mind if they login, i just dont want them to open a session with an enviroment... or let me ask this in another way... is there any way to have a svn repository that authenticates both through svn and the user specified throught the text file?
<Pici> jefeke: If you have compiz enabled then it might be best to ask them in #compiz
<jefeke> indeed :)
<jefeke> thanks !
<Idioteque> i tried to create a usb bootable disk and by mistake selected my external portable USB drive  and clicked format which now doesn't mount... i dunno if it was formated or not... now it shows full free space... but it doesnt mount also.. please help me... please
<jefeke> cheers Pici
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: http://pastebin.com/d759cb780
<lrojas> i mean, this users are students that are doing a project at our company, i dont want them to do anything else but access the specific repository that i am providing for them
<lrojas> ( actually a subdirectory in the main repository )
<shawn_> How do I update my bios if I downloaded a zip file for my motherboard and all it comes with is an exe and a .160 file...
<maco> shawn_: maybe with some sort of dos boot disk?
<MAAAAAD> azlon: that can't work
<guntbert> shawn_: ask the manufacturer
<shawn_> maco Im not sure how DOS works I use Linux...
<maco> shawn_: sometimes the exe will contain an iso that you can burn and boot from
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: what did i do wrong?
<MAAAAAD> you have to replace /dev/sda with your ID and set mount point /
<maco> shawn_: yeah i know, but if they dont provide a linux way to do it, then youre gonna have to go to dos
<maco> shawn_: exe's are for win & dos
<Idioteque> i tried to create a usb bootable disk and by mistake selected my external portable USB drive  and clicked format which now doesn't mount... i dunno if it was formated or not... now it shows full free space... but it doesnt mount also.. please help me... please
<shawn_> maco So how would I do this?
<DoZeR_dude> exit
<DoZeR_dude> oops
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: so just change the /dev/sda1 to /
<MAAAAAD> yes
<maco> shawn_: first thing id check is try unzipping the exe and maybe youre lucky and there's an iso. if not, then um...no idea how to do the dos boot disk stuf
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: thats the way it was before
<fccf> Idioteque: you are probably out of luck, sorry to say, and it would be difficult to help you with a recovery, best bet is to have a pro do it
<shawn_> maco You can unzip an EXE?
<erUSUL> Idioteque: do you want to recover data from the disk ?
<maco> shawn_: sure
<MAAAAAD> azlon are you sure that is the uuid of your sde?
<maco> shawn_: many .exe's are zips with an executable inside the zip
<Idioteque> erUSUL, yes can you please suggest me any options
<Idioteque> i have a lifetime of data on the disk
<maco> shawn_: thats how Setup.exe's work
<erUSUL> !undelete | Idioteque photorec ?
<ubottu> Idioteque photorec ?: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<shawn_> maco Oh...
<shaullx> whats is different in netbook remix then the normal version?
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: that is the UUID of the drive that i want to boot from. i was told the other day by n8user that my raid card was making the 4 drives sda, sdb, sdc, and sdd and my primary drive sde. but the system was still trying to boot from sda
<ubuntistas> love being ubuntero!
<Amnesia> hi does one of you ever use sed?
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: after looking at these files i dont agree... it looks like it is booting based on the UUID (i didnt know about this stuff before)
<fccf> Idiotecque: best bet ... call a pro http://www.drivesaversdatarecovery.com/
<MAAAAAD> azlon1: you have to reconfigure grub too
<Idioteque> erUSUL, i think it is a fat32 filesystem...
<shawn_> maco Nothing happens when I try to unzip the exe
<Idioteque> will it work?
<MAAAAAD> sde wohld be hd(5,0)
<Portland> shaulx: very different ui, check screenshots at thecodingstudio
<MAAAAAD> would
<Amnesia> anyone experienced with sid?
<erUSUL> Idioteque: you can try photorec. look for the how to on its web site
<maco> shawn_: ok then go with what guntbert said. ask the manufacturer
<Amnesia> sed*
<MAAAAAD> sorry 4,0
<maco> Amnesia: a bit
<Idioteque> erUSUL, thank you
<Idioteque> brb
<shawn_> maco How do I contact MSI xD
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: looking at my grub, i dont see a place to change hd(0,0) to hd(4,0)
<Amnesia> maco: do you know how to specify an occurrence while substituting?
<maco> shawn_: ask msi's website how to contact msi :P
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: i only see stuff based on UUID
<erUSUL> Amnesia: ask your question
<shawn_> maco I dont see it
<shaullx> Portland so the netbook remix has a different gui and thats it? (i saw photos)
<MAAAAAD> azlon1: that works only via grub from shell
<azlon1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<maco> Amnesia: oh. nope, sorry
<MAAAAAD> next step will be to setup your BIOS
<Amnesia> erUSUL: sed -e 's/00/11/3
<Amnesia> erUSUL: that should specify the third occurrence right?
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: what part of the bios? the raid isnt on the MB, its a PCI RAID card that is am just using the sata ports on...
<prince_jammys> Amnesia: sed has a channel: #sed
<azlon1> *i am
<Amnesia> oh lol, thanks prince_jammys
<MAAAAAD> azlon1: you have to tell your motherboard bios form which disk it should boot either onboard port or raid
<azlon1> hrmm
<erUSUL> Amnesia: yes the third in a line
<azlon1> MAAAAAD: ok, brb... off to tackle the bios
<Amnesia> erUSUL: ahh in a line..
<MAAAAAD> azlon1: get a live CD otherwise you can't setup grub
<Amnesia> erUSUL: is there any way to specify which match to change?
<erUSUL> Amnesia: can you rephrase ?
<Amnesia> well imagine I've got a file with digits on each line
<Amnesia> erUSUL: 1 till 5 one digit a line
<Trab> I've got a simple question: I'm trying to move a folder that has \ and spaces in it via the CLI... I can't get it to more correctly. what's the trick here?
<Amnesia> in a sequence of 1 2 2 3 4 5
<Amnesia> and I'd like to change the second 2 for a 3
<Amnesia> 1 2 2 4 5 *
<erUSUL> Trab: either scape the special chars with \\ or enclose the filename in ""
<fccf> Trab: use Tab key after typing the first few letters
<Trab> •fccf• I tried that :-/
<erUSUL> Amnesia: but each number is in its own line; correct?
<stephen2> Can anyone confirm ability to burn video (AVI) to a DVD using Brasero? i.e. Download an .avi from Bittorrent, open up Brasero, and then burn to a DVD? I cannot, I see alot of bug reports, but cannot tell if it is a universal problem.
<fccf> Trab: then /path/to/"filename with spaces"
<Amnesia> erUSUL: yup
<Trab> awesome thanks
<erUSUL> Trab: this\file name --> this\\file\ name or "this\file name"
<fccf> stephen2: I use devede to create DVD's
<Trab> double quotes worked, I was trying singles only
<Trab> thx
<xtract> hi
<xtract> I have a problem
<erUSUL> Amnesia: well that's beyond my abilities i'm afraid... prince_jammys segested #sed ask there
<Amnesia> erUSUL: okay, thanks though
<prince_jammys> Amnesia: you're probably better off at #awk for your task
<Amnesia> ahh
<prince_jammys> sed can't do math, and you'd like to.
<xtract> I've already update my ubuntu ...with nautilus anything then my menubar bar in local folder get lost or hid
<Amnesia> so sed only works in lines...?
<peeps123> need some help with my internet connection Please
<prince_jammys> Amnesia: sed can't really 'count'. awk can.
<shawn_> maco.. What is a .160 file even I cant even find any info about it online... All the guides on flashing my bios say I should have a .bin or .ROM
<Amnesia> hm okay
<peeps123> I use a netgear DG834PN router
<Amnesia> thanks for answeruing
<maco> shawn_: no idea
<Amnesia> answering*
<erUSUL> shawn_: could be just that they choose to put the version of the bios in the filename extension
<shawn_> erUSUL could it sitll be a .bin and I should treat it like that?
<stephen2> fccf: thanks. Do I understand that you could not burn video DVDs with Brasero?
<steve1> Hi.
<erUSUL> shawn_: yes; but really check carefully the instructions in the manufacturer website. Be very carefull a wrong bios flashing can brick your motherboard
<steve1> any real people in here?
<harjot> yes
<arand> steve1: no they're at #ubuntu-ot
<peeps123> please help it's driving me crazy
<fccf> stephen2: I wouldn't, unless it was already in .iso format ...  devede will create .iso's which can then be burn't using brasaro
<shawn_> erUSUL well the guide MSI gave me with the download is ridiculous... Its telling me to execute an exe (flasher) from the A: prompt that wasnt even the same exe as the one they gave me and telling me to use a Bios file that isnt that same number
<erUSUL> peeps123: ask in one line and tell us the details. is wifi? which wifi card (the chip) ? has encription or not?
<fccf> Guest13699: you are running your IRC client as root --- THIS IS VERY UNSECURE . reccommend running as regular user, OR FEEL FREE TO GET HACKED
<erUSUL> shawn_: :|
<steve1> I'm using NX to run remote session.....trying to manage "Users and Groups", but it appears disabled.....do I have to be local to manage "Users and Groups"?
<Wolter> whats wrong with keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<Wolter> it won't give me the key fetched by gpg
<erUSUL> Wolter: is down
<shawn_> erUSUL does it assume Im going to go download a flasher from somewhere else?
<xtract> hey
<peeps123> its a netgear DG834PN router and I'm hardwired (ethernet)
<Wolter> erUSUL, oh...
<xtract> anyone to help me
<xtract> please
<stephen2> fccf: I have tried the devede-brasero two-step ... brasero WILL burn the .iso, but my PS2 won't play it
<fccf> Wolter: it is down ... use pool.sks-keyservers.net as an alt
<ctmjr> !ask | xtract
<ubottu> xtract: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntistas> being ubuntero it's an indescribable experience!
<erUSUL> shawn_: you should only use the tools the manufacturer gaves you
<AgentArmstrong> howdy
<shawn_> erUSUL then the guide is wrong they gave me
<stephen2> fccf: it might be called one step farther, but it's still not a solution, at least so far
<peeps123> and network manager tells me every few seconds that I'm connected/disconnecte
<erUSUL> shawn_: in the msi website ?
<stephen2> it was an NTSC format too
<dual> How can I move and resize windows from the terminal?
<xtract> the menubar from my local folder dissapear
<peeps123> Nividia chipset for lan
<erUSUL> Wolter: i think there is another keyserver you can use...
<shawn_> erUSUL yessir
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<stephen2> fccf: have you used devede with .divx or just .avi?
<steve1> do I have to be local to manage "Users and Groups"?
<maco> steve1: i think so
<fccf> stephen2: I believe it will work with both if you have the right codecs installed, but on a ps2? Have you tried a regular DVD player?
<maco> steve1: its a bug, but i know its not fixed in jaunty. havent checked in karmic
<erUSUL> shawn_: i do not know what more to add. is your decision to make... to flash the bios with what you got or not
<stephen2> fccf: have not tried a reg. DVD player :) believe it or not, don't have one ... my son filled us up with dual-purpose gaming boxes
<SuperID> I've got jaunty installed on a  dell mini 10 with HDMI output.   what do I need to install to watch fullscreen videos via hdmi on my tv?
<peeps123> do I need to be registered to get help?
<steve1> bummer
<arand> Wolter: http://pgp.mit.edu/ is a common one I think
<erUSUL> peeps123: no; but i missed your replies...
<peeps123> netgear DG834PN router
<erUSUL> peeps123: so you use wired connection with nvidia ethernet... do you see someting in the system logs ?
<fccf> stephen2: perhaps try using a SVCD ... the quality won't matter as it is already compressed to shizzle, perhaps your propritary POS will play that
<stephen2> SuperID: I've done that, and found it tricky/unsatisfactory. 1) had to use PC sound (mybe diff with hdmi). 2) My tv cutoff top & bottom of my PC-window
<peeps123> Nvidia chipset lan driver
<stephen2> fccf: SVCD???
<peeps123> no
<SuperID> stephen2:   thx.   I'm surprised about the sound.  I thought that was one of the few benefits of hdmi
<peeps123> erUSUL I am very new to ubuntu
<fccf> stephen2: precurser to DVD ... fits on a 700mb disk and will play in most DVD players ... devede will create this ... first option screeen
<stephen2> SuperrID: Sorry .. to be clear .. i was NOTusing HDMI
<peeps123> and PC's
<lester> hi
<erUSUL> peeps123: System>Admin>even viewer or something like that
<tien> hi everyone, on the sound converter, I can convert FLAC to MP3 fine, but from WAV that converted to MP3 with size 0 on its files as a result...does anyone know what the problem is ?
<stephen2> fccf: will devede burn SDVD directly to the disc, or must i make an interim .iso?
<Wolter> arand, oh nice
<peeps123> erUSUL I see loads of Link Down and Link Up logs
<wombatman880> hmm
<erUSUL> peeps123: in kernel.log ??
<fccf> stephen2: because of the time it takes to encode video ... you have to create a iso ... the DVD drive isn't slow enough
<erUSUL> peeps123: kern.log
<wysiwtf> high
<liva> vai kāds meitenei var palīdzēt?
<wysiwtf> anyone can tell me the name for the "new" ati driver?
<erUSUL> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<lester> hi can anyone help me change my theme can t get the hang of this new to this?
<Wolter> arand, yeah i don't think they have it either
<wysiwtf> for the xorg.conf
<erUSUL> lester: System>Preferences>appearance
<Armageddon> is there anything like AnyDVD to emulate DVD regions on Ubuntu or it isn't necessary ?
<fccf> !gnomelook | lester
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomelook
<jobe> hi everyone, on the sound converter, I can convert FLAC to MP3 fine, but from WAV that converted to MP3 with size 0 on its files as a result...does anyone know what the problem is ?
<peeps123> erUSUL I dont see hern.log
<erUSUL> peeps123: hit F9
<liva> how to import music on sony walkman a815 with linux on my pc?
<lester> how do i install that
<peeps123> erUSUL ok
<stephen2> fccf; ok. thx ... so I am saving an .avi now via devede to an SDVD  (NTSC format) .. That will make an ISo which I should burn to disc with ??? which utility?
<lester> gnomelook
<erUSUL> peeps123: or View>side Panel
<VCoolio> lester: gnome-look.org is a site
<VCoolio> lester: download gtk-themes there for everything inside a window, metacity for borders and drag and drop the .tar.gz files in the appearance window
<lester> ok thanks
<jobe> hi everyone, on the sound converter, I can convert FLAC to MP3 fine, but from WAV that converted to MP3 with size 0 on its files as a result...does anyone know what the problem is ?
<Armageddon> FGLRX, wysiwtf, is that what you are looking for ?
<cjae> anyone know why keyword searches from the firefox address bar does nt seem to work anymore
<f00fSteR> i'm trying to set up static ip's for 2 static ip's on one interface... this is my config http://www.pastie.org/633928 ... can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong ?
<f00fSteR> been trying to work on this for awhile now
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<fccf> f00fSteR: have you edited /etc/interfaces?
<seidos> unwanted gnome startup applications?
<peeps123> erUSUL sorry cant see any of the ones you gave me
<pulse00> hi everyone. are there any packages for php 5.3 in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<fccf> cjae: keyword search only works for sites you have visited ... if you have cleared you cache or history it won't work
<jobe> does anyone has experience with Sound Converter ?
<pulse00> or do i have to compile it myself ?
<GiveMeWeed> hi, i would like some help in mounting my ntsf disk in the ubuntu, any helpplease
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<erUSUL> peeps123: well; i'm thinking that you may have a kernel bug that makes your card not work correctly... maybe you can install another ethernet card on the mchine to check ?
<GiveMeWeed> k ill read ty
<sd32> man what a cludge you have to go through to update the menu's on crashbang!
<peeps123> erUSUL I'm visiting Edinburgh at the weekend....will have a look then, thank you very much
<fccf> !info | php5
<ubottu> php5: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'php5' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<erUSUL> peeps123: sorry for not being of much help anyway
<fccf> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<peeps123> you wre thank you again
<achpile> good day again =)
<peeps123> *were
<danilo__> Como atualizo o kernel do ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mgv2> is that the way to install intel driver? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html why it doesn't look simple?
<achpile> so... I still have a trouble with amarok...
<LjL> !br | danilo__
<ubottu> danilo__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<achpile> I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but it still keeping silence
<danilo__> what refresh the kernel in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<danilo__> what refresh the kernel in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<fccf> pulse00: you will probably have to compile it if 5.2.6 won't do what you need, or fix the code to work with the current version ... or wait for Lucid Lynx next year
<mgv2> is that the way to install intel driver? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html why it doesn't look simple? why i get this after updating sources W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 78414460095F1873
<mgv2> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CE90D8983E731F79?
<frostburn> What's a good terminal to use that has search maybe regex search?
<sman> how do I set up a VPN? I do not use a GUI
<hannes_> hihy
<Kwant3n> do you guys get major freeze issues in firefox after installing the flash plugin?
<mgv2> is that means i got the key right? Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 0xce90d8983e731f79gpg: requesting key 3E731F79 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Kwant3n> I cant belive how much flash screws up my system
<sman> is it possible to set up a VPN in ubuntu without a GUI? if so, how?
<sman> VPN == Virtual Private Network
<erUSUL> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hannes_> i am new linux user:)
<GiveMeWeed> when i do gksudo gedit /etc/fstab nothing happens
<fccf> erUSUL: that link is entirely useless
<sman> :'(
<GiveMeWeed> no error no nothing
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: does: gksudo gedit     run gedit?
<erUSUL> fccf: You can edit or request the remove of the factoid ;)
<GiveMeWeed> let me c
<sman> VPN's. can they be created without a GUI? What's the scoop
<GiveMeWeed> nop
<GiveMeWeed> i dont have gedit?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: do you use kde?
<GiveMeWeed> i think so
<GiveMeWeed> im very lame at linux
<lester> hi don t get this at all cant change themes need help
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: do you have a bar at the top of the screen?
<GiveMeWeed> y
<ActionParsnip> !theme | lester
<ubottu> lester: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: then it'll most likely be gnome
<GiveMeWeed> so whtas the prob with the gedit?
<fccf> sman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN is a good how to for the CLI
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: ok lets break this down, does gksudo bring up a request for a password, or did it before?
<GiveMeWeed> ys i did before
<GiveMeWeed> and i set the pass
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: ok thats good, if you press alt+f2  can you run gedit from there
<VCoolio> lester: where did it go wrong?
<GiveMeWeed> nop it fail to start gedit
<erUSUL> fccf: so you agree to request this? --> /msg ubottu vpn is <reply>From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<GiveMeWeed> ill see in packets
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: ok we have the culprit
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<fccf> erUSUL: yes, and make the old link !vpngame
<ryan8403> hi, anyone able to reach keyserver.ubuntu.com?
 * Uqbar 
<fccf> ryan8403: it is down use pool.sks-keyservers.net as an alt
<ActionParsnip> ryan8403: it can be slow, keep trying the key import, it will work eventually
<GiveMeWeed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<GiveMeWeed> it says cant find the gedit packet
<GiveMeWeed> wtf this strange
<fccf> ActionParsnip: it can also be down ... as it seems to be right now pool.sks-keyservers.net is an alternative keyserver that has the same data
<ctmjr> GiveMeWeed: you have another instance of apt running
<ryan8403> ActionParsnip; is that run by the community or by canonical?
<nyu_> what was the name of the ubuntu specific build of firefox 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<fccf> nyu_: shiretoko
<GiveMeWeed> i ad the packets instalar but i closed it
<nyu_> thanks
<erUSUL> !ff35 > nyu_
<ubottu> nyu_, please see my private message
<ryan8403> fccf thanks, i'll try that one as well
<fccf> and the keyserver is back up
<GiveMeWeed> i searched in packets installer
<ActionParsnip> ctmjr: nice spot
<GiveMeWeed> no gedit there
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you cant install with apt-get and have synaptic open
<GiveMeWeed> yah i closed it
<mgv2> what are good graphical games to use for testing if the intel drivers insralled ok?
<mgv2> i did whats written herer but how can i test if it is working ok? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<GiveMeWeed> and it says now cant find no packet with that name
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<erUSUL> mgv2: any quake3 based game will do. openarena ; urban terror ; world of padman etc
<ActionParsnip> mgv2: quakelive :D:D
<ActionParsnip> mgv2: warzone2100 or frets on fire
<fccf> mgv2:  I use sauerbraten (great game) but for testing glxgears works well
<ActionParsnip> mgv2: oenumbra is badass
<Roritharr> hi guys... i've got something strange happening, I'm using ubuntu server 9.02 and have just upgraded my network with a gigabit switch. if i try to use my samba shares they work at first, but if i download something i get around 300mbit for 3-4 secs until the connection dies
<ActionParsnip> *penumbra
<Roritharr> is it possible that the samba server can't handle that speed?
<erUSUL> fccf: i still remember qwhen you have to put « glxgears -iacknowledgethisisnotabenchmark » to get the fps out of glxgears XXDD
<fccf> erUSUL: you would remember that, great reminder though
<muriki> ddd looks pretty messed up on my system. the screen flickers as I try to scroll. there are weird squares and the end of all the lines
<ActionParsnip> Roritharr: try uncommenting socket options = TCP_NODELAY in smb.conf
<genii> muriki: You mean dd ?
<zealiod> im accessing my ubuntu server via ssh, just recently all the color coding of file types stopped... now everything is the same colour.... why has this happened?
<erUSUL> genii: ddd is a frontend for gdb...
<muriki> genii: no I mean ddd the gdb front end
<Roritharr> thanks ActionParsnip
<Roritharr> i'm trying
<genii> erUSUL: Ah, OK. If he did dd with stdout that would be similar symtoms
<m0r0n> Sometimes my audio comes out static-ie  any idea why?
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse; rm ~/.pulse-cookie
<erUSUL> muriki: maybe some problem with the locale settings ? if you launch it as « LC_ALL=C ddd & » does it look ok ?
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip: What will that do?
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: then press alt+f2  and run   pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: it will set your pulse settings to default
<mgv2> how can i know i installed it well? http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<GiveMeWeed> i cant get that gedit to work
<GiveMeWeed> cant find it in packets installler
<muriki> erUSUL: no such luck
<Roritharr> did not help ActionParsnip :(
<erUSUL> mgv2: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<erUSUL> muriki: :|
<muriki> are there any reasonable alternatives to ddd? I tried kdbg a few minutes ago, but was frustrated to find out I didn't get direct access to gdb
<hannes_> why linux is so complicated?
<ActionParsnip> Roritharr: it will be something with that file, to apply the setting you need to restart the samba service
<GiveMeWeed> i dont find it so complicated...
<Roritharr> i rebooted the whole system
<ActionParsnip> hannes_: its really not once you get to grips with it.
<GiveMeWeed> but this gedit is making it complicate
<ActionParsnip> Roritharr: that'll do it, you can run: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart    instead
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: try: sudo apt-get install leafpad
<ActionParsnip> GiveMeWeed: you can then run: gksudo leafpad
<fccf> hannes_: No more complicated than windows, except with linux you can control everything down to the lineitem
<erUSUL> !info insight | muriki
<ubottu> muriki: insight (source: insight): Graphical debugger based on GDB. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.1.dfsg.1-10.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1722 kB, installed size 5076 kB
<hannes_> windows xp is so esier but now , i like linux
<PenStand> hi guys, I want to make the Caps Lock key to behave like Esc, at the same time I want to keep Esc func
<PenStand> how to do that?
<GiveMeWeed> but thats a diferent editor right?
<hannes_> why you need that
<mgv2> where is the useragent random swicher for thunderbird is located?
<mgv2> this is it https://addons.mozilla.org/he/thunderbird/addon/8226
<ks3> PenStand, xmodmap
<terrylee42> <hold up his hand> :-)
<epaphus> Hello, is it possible to set some type of cluster so that users can use ubuntu that is actually executed on a central server? for better control and security
<GiveMeWeed> cuz i whant to be hable to instal gedit
<panfist_> i am trying to configure postgresql on 8.04. i can log in as the user postgres, but when i try to add that user to the admin group it says that the user does not exist
<fccf> !ltsp | epaphus
<ubottu> epaphus: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Lars_van_Reenstr> chat1.ustream.tv
<Kwant3n> !AVAHI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AVAHI
<mgv2> sorry all, for some reason i dont get your responses always
<ctmjr> GiveMeWeed: why can't you install it?
<jgblanco> hi
<epaphus> fccf, nice!
<ltcabral_> hey... my sudo is not working can anyone help me?: The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator.
<PenStand> LTSP is Sooooo great!
<Kwant3n> does anyone know if amarok support daap?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: theres a release like that, yuo run it on a system and it becomes the head, the others connect to it and become its workers
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: are you on the admin group ?
<epaphus> PenStand, do you use it?
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, i need special hardware for that, right?
<hannes_> sudo need pwd
<PenStand> epaphus: no but I saw a video about Sun ThinClients. The idea is so great
<mgv2> erUSUL, cool - how can i download the games? from the add/remove?
<hannes_> mabe
<terrylee42> Yahoo chat reps tell me there's a special password for their mail servers for Ubuntu, but since they don't provide any kind of support, they told me you would have it.
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: no, just multiple PCs
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: i should be... how do i check
<erUSUL> mgv2: openarena is the repos the other two from their own websites
<Kwant3n> does ubuntu have anything like mint install?
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: « id » on a terminal
<PenStand> epaphus: Sun ThinClients use only a monitor keyboard and mouse. The monitor has USBs and other stuff
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, according to http://www.ltsp.org/ it needs a switch... ...?
<epaphus> PenStand, but that would be Sun
<epaphus> not ubuntu
<FloodBot2> epaphus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: hm... no
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: how do i add
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: you just need a LAN connected set of PCs
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: you will have to boot into recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ClusterKnoppix can do it
<PenStand> epaphus: well it's only the Sun hardware. The software is only the main server which runs Linux ;)
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: cant i use su and, as root, add my user?
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: and do « adduser <youruser> admin »
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, ahh ok.. but every PC would still need its CPU.. right?
<erUSUL> ltcabral_: ubuntu does not have a root password
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: this page has a list of OSes that can do it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_cluster
<tomas1> is there a way to kill any web server running on ubuntu
<mgv2> erUSUL, what should i see in the log for ensuring im using the new driver or actually the old
<mgv2> ?
<ltcabral_> erUSUL: i added... seems it worked :P
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: yes and its free cpu time would contribute to the overall speed
<erUSUL> mgv2: the driver version ?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: or all in some cases
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: PelicanHPC looks awesome
<muriki> erUSUL: insight looks good so far, thanks for the suggestion
<erUSUL> muriki: no problem
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, cool so on theory I could use PCs with smaller CPU
<PenStand> epaphus: ActionParsnip: there's no CPU in Sun ThinkClients I guess!
<terrylee42> is this the beginner room?
<ActionParsnip> PenStand: theres a little one
<erUSUL> terrylee42: no; ask here for help
<panv> hi there...
<PenStand> epaphus: ActionParsnip: yeah a little one to control the hardware
<terrylee42> okies, erusl.
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: they co-operate to share the cpu time on each node
<terrylee42> Yahoo techie chat reps tell me of a special password Evolution needs to access their mail servers.  Said ya'll would have it.
<PenStand> epaphus: ActionParsnip: I'm thinking to make a company that creates the hardware! Well I might use Atom processors ;)
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, ohh.. so the entire OS doesnt run on the main server?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: i'd use x forwarding over ssh to the thin clients  from a big server with some power on a decent speed lan
<fccf> terrylee42: this is the ubuntu support channel, we do help new users (sometimes - if you ask the right questions)
<panv> i use system monitor on my panel... the only problem is that it does not plot the network traffic when i use my usb modem stick.. it only plot this traffic if i use the built in wireless or wired connection... any way to make it plot the network from my usb stick ??
<xcvgfsdg> why my computer freezze
<xcvgfsdg> ??
<ActionParsnip> PenStand: hehe. ION is nice :)
<h4f> My cpu governor does not scale quickly enough the frequency . for ex. rendering web pages requires high cpu just for one second.
<maco> terrylee42: they lied
<Kwant3n> !juk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about juk
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, i need to prevent users from saving files.. and only doing it on the main server
<PenStand> ActionParsnip: what's ION?
<xcvgfsdg> maybe the manage energy is faling???
<jimcooncat> xcvgfsdg: we don't know. maybe if you gave us some clues...
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, could i do that with a minimal ubuntu install?
<xcvgfsdg> maybe the manage energy is faling???
<erUSUL> terrylee42: there is no such "special" password. if you have pop3 acess to yahoo just use your password
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: you can use groups and folder owner to control what they can and can't do
<maco> terrylee42: itd be your own password as usual, IF youve paid yahoo for IMAP/POP access. if you have a free account, you cnt use a desktp client with yahoo
<Flare183> !repeat | xcvgfsdg
<ubottu> xcvgfsdg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<terrylee42> lied?  then I have no access to my email through Evolution cause there is no password?
<ActionParsnip> PenStand: nvidia gpu + cpu in one
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: sure, as long as you have an X server its fine
<terrylee42> maco:  I've been using Outlook for my email with no problem, then I started reading about Ubuntu and am giving this a try.
<Kwant3n> xcvgfsdg: hello! what's the problem?
<maco> terrylee42: you use your normal email password
<[1]alexander> sup?
<erUSUL> terrylee42: just use the same config you used with outlook.
<mgv2> erUSUL, im not sure where its written there - i didnt saw driver version
<mgv2> see
<PenStand> ActionParsnip: has anybody done that yet? other than Sun of course ;)
<homovitruvius> how can I check that telnet host port actually causes xinetd to spawn the appropriate service?
<terrylee42> I did, maco, but from Evolution, it isn't recognized.
<maco> terrylee42: unless yahoo have invented something other than imap or pop3...
<h4f> how can I made my cpu governor scale  my frequency faster ?
<terrylee42> it's a pop3, maco.
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, whats that last comment? as long as a I have the X.. ?
<maco> terrylee42: did you configure all the proper server info?
<maco> terrylee42: and the right port?
<fccf> mgv2: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... first 50 or so lines will show versions
<terrylee42> yes, maco.
<carresmd> h4f: You could disable the scaling ..
<terrylee42> the msn mail is operating just fine, just not my main email: yahoo.
<carresmd> h4f: Not sure if you actually can make it faster
<h4f> carresmd: but than the cpu will always run on its max
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: yes, as long as you have a GUI you can run the rmote x apps over ssh
<erUSUL> mgv2: « grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log » may help
<maco> terrylee42: umm ive never heard of having TWO passwords on one pop account. and there's definitely not a second password field for pop in evolution
<ActionParsnip> *remote
<h4f> carresmd: to render a web page with flash its just one second. that's not enough to trigger the governor
<carresmd> h4f: Wait a sec.. I'll try to find some info on this
<maco> terrylee42: and also, this channel is just random people, so i dont know how they can authoritatively say that someone who knows this magical secret password will be here
<terrylee42> then I get my msn mail on Ubuntu and my yahoo mail on windows.  hmmmm.
<maco> terrylee42: i think they were just trying to get you off the phone
<terrylee42> then I have to call back and back and back?
<maco> terrylee42: have you tried just googling to see how people use them together?
<ctmjr> terrylee42: do you have a pay account with yahoo?
<terrylee42> Verizon pays for me.
<erUSUL> terrylee42: check here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305886
<depe> hey all
<terrylee42> thanx, erusul.
<emcpn> #ubuntu.gr
<Prage> ahoy
<erUSUL> terrylee42: maybe you do not type in the correct port or ecription options
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: it makes systems insanely cheap if you just want an office environment with thinclients :D
<fccf> terrylee42: or here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305886 same link ... Post #4 explains it
<depe> question about ubuntu netbook remix isos
<fccf> depe: shoot
<terrylee42> let me check that, too, erusul.
<terrylee42> bbl, ya'll.
<depe> on linux23.com are torrents available
<depe> my question..
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, right.. but the thing i dont understand is.. every client is actually a full blown computer.. right? just that it would require less of a machine to actually run the client.
<carresmd> h4l: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/107545
<terrylee42> oh, how do I leave this room?  :-)  sorry, real newbie.  :-)
<iceroot> !enter | depe
<ubottu> depe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> terrylee42: /part
<depe> sry - ok
<carresmd> h4l: maybe that could be some help .. look at the devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate line
<carresmd> h4l, lowering it should make it sample more often
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: yes a thin client is just a low powered PC but it is a PC all the same, just very limited HDD space (often ~1Gb)
<h4f> carresmd: I found this one http://allredb.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/speed-up-flash-and-firefox-in-ubuntu-jaunty-904/
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: they are often cheaper than full PCs
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, does it require a Hard Disk? no right?
<carresmd> h4f: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/107545
<mgv2> erUSUL, this is the right driver? 	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0	X.Org XInput driver
<carresmd> h4f: maybe that could be some help .. look at the devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/sampling_rate line
<carresmd> h4f, lowering it should make it sample more often
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: a little one to give an X server and ssh software etc. You can get ones that can PXE boot and get an OS but they can cost more
<erUSUL> mgv2: no that is the input (keyboard and mouse) driver
<depe> the newer torrent is called only  ...I386 image but an older has the extension usb image - is there a difference in handling?
<h4f> carresmd: ok . will try that
<nyu_> what is the path for gdebi?
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, a PC with PXE boot costs more?
<jimcooncat> epaphus: or use an older computer with PXE and disconnect the hard drive to save electricity
<ctmjr> depe: what a you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: full pxe boot means their is nothing on the client so you can easily add new systems with zero config
<carresmd> h4f, you can just echo to it with 'echo <number> | sudo tee <thefile>
<erUSUL> nyu_: « which gdebi »
<ctmjr> *are
<nyu_> theres more than 1?
<mgv2> erUSUL, this is the right driver? ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, thats the part that costs more?
<depe> ...downloading an linux image via transmission?!...
<fccf> nyu_: /usr/bin/gdebi /usr/share/gdebi  ... plus the manpage
<carresmd> h4f, now sure if you should do it with all cores though
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: in some cases yes
<erUSUL> mgv2: no; for example my nvidia driver says --> (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.32  Wed Sep  2 02:39:53 PDT 2009
<epaphus> i dont imagine why though but ill research ActionParsnip
<iceroot> h4f: interesting link, thank you
<erUSUL> mgv2: that's 190.32...
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: obviously they take longer to boot
<erUSUL> mgv2: but maybe the intel driver does not print anything in the logs
<h4f>  carresmd:iceroot: http://linux.digitalsp.com/2009/08/improving-stuttering-during-flash-video.html this is even better
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, i would need an OS compatible with PXE boot, right?
<iceroot> h4f: i will have a look
<wbc> I am trying to set up a ad-hoc on my ubuntu laptop where others can connect and automatically get IP address, what am I doing wrong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/280725/
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: you need to setup a pxe boot server but you can pxe boot any OS afaik
<ctmjr> depe: you want to download ubuntu with transmission?
<ActionParsnip> epaphus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7J_DRsu6qw
<epaphus> ActionParsnip, thanks
<carresmd> h4f, that's probably a better solutions .. But it won't increase the sampling time though
<depe> yes - to install ubuntu on netbook via usb
<h4f> carresmd: well I changed up_treshold to 40. now it looks my FF renders pages quiqer
<mgv2> erUSUL, so how can i chech if it's installed?
<nyu_> got it, thanks fccf
<ActionParsnip> h4f: you can apply a setting in about:config to set the render delay to 0, can speed things up
<wbc> I am trying to set up a ad-hoc on my ubuntu laptop where others can connect and automatically get IP address, what am I doing wrong: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/280725/
<carresmd> h4f, glad to see it worked.. And if you undo the changes you just made and edit the sampling_rate file .. Does that have any affect as well?
<depe> ihave difficulties to download in one piece so i thought, this would be the way...
<llutz> epaphus: interested in testing pxe-boot? http://boot.kernel.org/
<ActionParsnip> h4f: Integer: nglayout.initialpaint.delay    set to: 0
<epaphus> thanks
<depe> ctmjr: is my problem understandable?!
<carresmd> ActionParsnip: It had to do with the CPU scaling being to slow
<h4f> ActionParsnip: It's already 0 thanks
<ctmjr> depe: yes now it is you tried to download the iso from ubuntu but it does not work so you want to try the torrent download
<fccf> depe: this is the one you wanthttp://www.linux23.com/torrent/ubuntu-9-04-netbook-remix-usb-image:a21a4a6d7019e0326d8f296a5bba9121fcde3098
<ActionParsnip> h4f: good, there are lots of tweaks you can do ni there
<Guest43162> ?
<ctmjr> thanks fccf
<h4f> ActionParsnip: I think I've done them a wile ago
<sheepsy1> carresmd: I've been running mprime for a while now, no issues.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Ok .. I think it isn't a hardware problem then
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Any ideas what else then?
<carresmd> sheepsy1: Been a while since I heard from you ;)
<Kwant3n> where can I find the on-screen keyboard?
<depe> fccf: dont know what your numbers mean, but i think it would be the one dated 2009-04-24, am i right?
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Been running the tests :) I ran some of that, ran a memtest test.
<sheepsy1> Ran that md5sum thing...
<sheepsy1> carresmd: bah!
<linux> hola
<carresmd> sheepsy1, maybe it has to do with your install itself. Did you try the LiveCD?
<linux> Hi
<depe> ...can i do something with that numbersnake....
<sheepsy1> carresmd: I tried it, but the problem is that segfaults are intermittent. For example, this afternoon I haven't had any.
<fccf> depe: I am going by the number of seeders/leechers not date .. but that link is the one with the most available torrents
<alokito> !hi | linux
<ubottu> linux: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alokito> !repeat | linux
<ubottu> linux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<carresmd> sheepsy1: That's strange ... are it specific process that segfault, or all random processes?
<Lappy> I got a question about Xubuntu, can I ask here?
<fccf> depe: that numberstring is a link that starts with http://
<Whitor> Does 9.04 have some sort of built in firewall? I just upgraded and I'm trying to host a crack-attack game and no clients can connect to me.
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: ask away
<fccf> Lappy: yes, however for desktop issues #xubuntu is the place
<sheepsy1> Seemingly random.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Whitor> How can I manage this firewall ?
<Whitor> thanks ActionParsnip
<depe> fccf: thx - so the one "75 to 36"...
<Whitor> and ubottu
<carresmd> sheepsy1, well is a reinstall an option? I guess it's worth the try eventually
<Whitor> nice, I like cli managed things
<Lappy> I got a .wine folder. If I get rid of it, it WILL get rid of everything under the 'Other' category in my Applications section, right? And if so, what else will it get rid of?
<Whitor> your entire wine c_drive
<osama> #linuxac
<sheepsy1> carresmd: Here's a sample from today http://paste.ubuntu.com/280556/ . As you can see the libraries where segfault occurs are different libgtk-x11, libm, etc.
<Lappy> Whitor: Of I delete that all the things under Other will be gone, right?
<techie> are there any powerpc 6.10 repo's still active, its the only version that gives me the correct resolution
<Lappy> So the file structure is this: home/.wine/drive_C
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: the bits in the other category are held elsewhere
<fccf> depe: yes
<Lappy> Get rid of drive_C and it's gone?
<fccf> techie: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Longinus00> I think i found a bug in the sourcecode for xsplash.c who should I be contacting or should I use "ubuntu-bug xsplash" to file it?
<coldserver> Instead of aptitude/apt-get getting installing the program, I'd simply like to get the *.deb file and place it somewhere. How do I do this?
<thiebaude> !lauchpad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lauchpad
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: the entrise ni the wine part of the menu are held in ~/.local/share/applications/wine/
<nyu_> hmm... my alsa sound is choppy, what would cause this?
<carresmd> sheepsy1, did you do anything unusual with the system? Like installing non-default libraries?
<panv> i use system monitor on my panel... the only problem is that it does not plot the network traffic when i use my usb modem stick.. it only plot this traffic if i use the built in wireless or wired connection... any way to make it plot the network from my usb stick ??
<Lappy> ActionParsnip: Thank you, get rid of that and everything under 'Other' is gone then I assume?
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: if you look in /usr/share/applications  you can remove the .desktop file for the app and delete it
<Lappy> Okay
<coldserver> Found it, "aptitude download"
<depe> fccf: thx - i promise, my questions will get more challenging ;)
<agliodbs> is there somewhere I can search packages by the files they include?  I'm trying to figure out what supplies zlib.h
<carresmd> sheepsy1, because it COULD be a library with is segfault'ing and is a dependend for those libraries in the link you gave me
<Bob_Dole> segfaults make me sad :(
<fccf> depe: no problem : I promise to make my answers more cryptic
<carresmd> Bob_Dole, obvious ;)
<Lappy> ActionParsnip: I installed this stuff from setup.exe files, it will delete it and free up space though?
<depe> Deal
<Myxb> agliodbs: apt-file find <file>
 * agliodbs installs apt-file
<fccf> agliodbs: it is part of zlib1g-dev
<agliodbs> Myxb: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: install what stuff?
<Lappy> All the crap I had on in the first place. I ran the Uninstall but the icons remain and it says ot takes up space
<agliodbs> fccf: huh.  why not zlib-dev?
<jgblanco> is it possible to upgrade a desktop installation to an UNR one?
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: the user installed apps are for that user only so wine menu apps will only appear for that user and are held in ~/.local
<fccf> agliodbs: because there is no zlib package only zlib1g
<distant_voice> I just installed Ubuntu on an old PC that uses an old NVidia chipset with shared memory. The nvidia driver doesn't work properly and only lets me use a screen resolution of about 320x240. The non-proprietary driver doesn't let me go higher than 800x600. How can I set my screen resolution higher?
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: those entrys are usually for other stuff
<christopheb> Hi guys, having some problems with installing ubuntu powerpc version (alternative) via usb stick on my ps3, the cd drive can't be mounted shows up on every installation
<carresmd> sheepsy1, you still alive? Or has you system exploded? ^^
<christopheb> I'm running of /dev/sda1 and mount /dev/sda1 /cdrom doesn't work: no such device
<Bob_Dole> Oh joy, my sound isn't working
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<distant_voice> just a sec ActionParsnip
<thiebaude> distant_voice, did you do a System-Administration-hardware drivers?
<carresmd> christopheb, it's probably an other device then.. try 'ls -l /dev/sd*'
<thiebaude> distant_voice, and let ubuntu search for the correct driver
<Bob_Dole> So, from the GUI, the volume on everything is 100%. Yet nothing is outputting sound.
<ActionParsnip> christopheb: you can view partitions with: sudo fdisk -l
<fccf> christopheb: did you get your image here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ - the PS3 iso is available there
<christopheb> there's only sda1
<christopheb> and that's the usb device actually
<christopheb> I mounted it to start the installation
<christopheb> and yes, I took the alternative
<distant_voice> output is 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] (rev a3)
<Lappy> ActionParsnip: The usr/share stuff wasn't what I was looking for. I installed all of the files under 'Other' from windows executable files. Where are they stored? For instance I have Any Video Converter. I tried to use the uninstalled but it didn't uninstall. So, is all that kept in the C drive? I also have a Z drive apparently...
<ActionParsnip> christopheb: i dont believe you want it mounted to nistall to
<christopheb> playstation 3 alternate install cd
<christopheb> hmm, ubuntu doesn't start installing so what else can I do
<distant_voice> thiebaude, I installed the recommended driver by Nvidia, but it works worse than the open one
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: Z: = /
<EricTheHax> how do i restart compiz very quickly?
<thiebaude> distant_voice, the 180 driver?
<Lappy> Yeah a Z: drive. No idea
<Bob_Dole> Alsamixer says my volume is at 100% too, and I still don't hey any sound, wth?
<Lappy> Okay
<distant_voice> thiebaude, no, it's V92
<thiebaude> ok
<Bob_Dole> s/hey/get
<carresmd> Bob_Dole, did it just happen?
<christopheb> so how to disable the cdrom check?
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: did you try the nvidia-glx-71 driver?
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, I just noticed. I havn't tried any thing for ~10-17 hours.
<bypass> anyone no how to flash a dell 6400 bios
<Lappy> Im in Wine Config Settings and the drive mapping is .../drive_c. In assuming EVERYTHING installed from an .exe via wine was installed to drive_c, correct?
<fccf> christopheb: I think you will find subject matter experts in #ubuntu-ps3 , the ps3 isn't officially supported here anyway - although you will need to be patient for an answer
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: But it worked before?
<christopheb> ok thanks fccf
<distant_voice> Actionsparsnip, not sure, I just chose the recommended driver from the menu. so probably not. what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> bypass: make a dos boot disk and do it there
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, it did 10-17 hours ago.
<esteban> hola
<soreau> EricTheHax: Sys>Prefs>Appearance>Visual Effects tab, set to None then back to Extra
<Lappy> If I delete the drive_c folder everything should disappear, right ActionParsnip?
<EricTheHax> whats the quickest way to restart compiz?
<EricTheHax> oh
<EricTheHax> uh crap
<soreau> EricTheHax: Or from CLI: compiz --replace & disown & exit
<EricTheHax> i type slow lol
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: you'll need to recreate the folder after
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: All sliders are on the top .. MASTER, PCM and FRONT?
<reya276> how can I setup multiple websites on the apache server? I have internal IP addresses which are pointed to a NAT.
<bypass> i tryd that it keeps fucking out
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, yeah
<reya276> On IIS I would create the virtual website then assign the IP address and Hostname. On Apache I created a virtual host with the IP address and hostname but the site does not show. Is there additional config which I need to do to a host file of the system or something and if so where can I find this file.
<fccf> !ohmy | bypass
<ubottu> bypass: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<EricTheHax> o THATS how u make it not be dependent on terminal
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: How are your speakers connected? Jack or Digital?
<bypass> excuse my language
<Lappy> ActionParsnip: Should I completely delete the .wine or just drive_c
<Lappy> ?
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, jack.
<mikla> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Are the turned on? ^^ lol
<ActionParsnip> Lappy: either is fine, if you delete drive_c, trecreate the folder
<Bob_Dole> I tried with headphones too, to make sure it wasn't my speakers, carresmd
<fccf> Lappy: I think your questions would be more appropriate for asking (nicely) in #winehq
<Lappy> PkYsee
<Lappy> Okay* seems easy enough
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Ok .. so it really is broke
<Lappy> fccf: okay? Thanks, still new to IRC servers
<Lappy> :)
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart ?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: trying now...
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, I removed pulse audio about a month ago. >.>
<fccf> Lappy: Thank You for visiting the Ubuntu Support Channel, we would love to see you again when you get your wine fixed
<Lappy> Okay thanks everyone!
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Ah ok..
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: You haven't disabled the audio chip in the BIOS by accident?
<milou> hello all :D
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, if it's disabled, it disabled with the computer still running. I leave it running, and it was working on this run.
<dragon> I'm using the network interface tun0, a VPN tunnel over wlan0. How can I tell my system to route everything through tun0 instead of wlan0, without disconnecting from tun0?
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Oh ok .. Well did you try to restart then? I'm sorry I can't find any reason why it shouldn't work suddenly
<shakaran1> Hi, where I get more attention for a important bug? launchpad channel?
<fccf> shakaran1: perhaps #ubuntu-bugs ... there's the bug-team
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: ok, what do I do after I run that command?
<shakaran1> fccf: thanks
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: reboot
<geek|groupie> hi boys
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: I did, nothing changed. Should I reenable the Nvidia driver? I can only choose the old 92 one
<geek|groupie> so skype doesnt work for the new ubuntu yet?
<geek|groupie> mine keeps crashing :(
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: it's 96 not 92
<fccf> geek|groupie: what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: if you now run: gksudo nvidia-settings   do you get an error message at all?
<geek|groupie> 9.04
<geek|groupie> 64bit
<ActionParsnip> dragon: http://linux.die.net/man/8/route
<alokito> can k3b burn .gbi image?
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: are you using jaunty?
<Bob_Dole> I use skype on ubuntu, geekbuntu, Ubuntu 9.04, 32bit.
<fccf> geek|groupie: that 64bit may be your underlying problem
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Oh ok .. Well did you try to restart then? I'm sorry I can't find any reason why it shouldn't work suddenly
<geek|groupie> ugh
<geek|groupie> im starting to hate linux
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: Yes I am. it just complains that I don't seem to use the Nvidia driver.
<geek|groupie> it sucks with this laptop
<geek|groupie> nothing works
<FloodBot2> geek|groupie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-96
<geek|groupie> ? flood
<Aurdal> Is it possible to make the nautilus background image not scroll?
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: supports your card nicely
<fccf> geek|groupie: running a 64bit OS is pretty advanced for new users, you would probably have better luck with the I386 version
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, I'll reboot later, I hate rebooting, I already had to last night to get round xorg screwing up(eating 98% CPU and making everything sluggish)
<DigitalKiwi> lmao, 64 bit advanced
<DigitalKiwi> that made my day, keep it up
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: I still couldn't set my screen resolution higher than 640x480 when I had it enabled :(
<ActionParsnip> geek|groupie: dont hate linux, hate skype
<alokito> geek|groupie, what problem are u having?
<dragon> !hate | geek|groupie
<DigitalKiwi> beating the second level of mario for  NES took killer skill too
<ubottu> geek|groupie: hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: do you use a crt monitor?
<frostfirex11> lol
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: And why do you hate that? It might fix your sound issue
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: no, lcd
<fccf> DigitalKiwi: Good to see you around ... Lets force all new users to use the 64 bit version just so we have something to do
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: 19" broad screen
<jimcooncat> someone should fix geek|groupie with a 32 bit chroot for Skype. anyone?
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: you could play with xorg.conf. I can send you mine and you could use parts of it in yours
<DigitalKiwi> there are like 5 applications that anyone would actually want to use that don't run just fine on 64 bit
<dragon> ActionParsnip: thanks for that link!
<fccf> DigitalKiwi: and one of those is skype
<geek|groupie> well im kinda new to this
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: does that file even do anything anymore? I got confused when I tried to use Google to solve this problem
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, many reasons, one being trying to get 60+ day uptimes, and others including not wanting to interrupt things that are going on..which I should probably just be running on my server.
<geek|groupie> and my bf installed it then we broke up so now i dont have anyone to fix it for me
<geek|groupie> i dont like windows though
<DigitalKiwi> jre, flash (though even that works fine now) skype, bitpim, uh...wine
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: yes it will supercede anything setup by any other service
<Aurdal> Is it possible to make the nautilus background image not scroll?
<alokito> !ask | geek|groupie
<ubottu> geek|groupie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu not have a 32 bit skype for 64 bit?
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Ok .. well maybe reloading your sound card modules might fix it ..?
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: do you think assigning more RAM to the graphics would do anything? I currently have 32MB assigned
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: i have to use it as my crt monitor doesnt give display codes so I have to tell my PC what my monitpr can do
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: no, you need to get the chip recognised first
<ActionParsnip> distant_voice: http://pastebin.com/f116eb475
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: please send your xorg.conf then. your help is appreciated
<distant_voice> ActionParsnip: thanks
<fccf> geek|groupie: perhaps this link will help you http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-904.html
<kedlun> Hey all, I'm running gnome but using kdm as a login manager.  After I installed it I can't find the "login manager" option under System-Administration.  Do I need to install that as a separate package?  How do I modify kdm settings under gnome?
<dermot> i am having problems getting both 2d and 3d graphics is run at a decent speed can anyone help me
<Bob_Dole> dermot, what video card?
<dermot> radeon x600 mobility
<Blinkiz> Hi there. As screensaver, I can choose "Pictures folder" as screensaver. As default, it chooses every image in ~/Pictures. Where can I change this?
<christopheb> hmm, nobody in the ps3 channel, It's a strange problem, when I just do mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/cdrom it says invalid arguments
<dermot> i have 1 gig of ram and 512 mb on my g card
<Bob_Dole> dermot, I believe that had support dropped recently in 9.04, the open source drivers can be hit or miss with ATI cards around that time.
<dermot> oh
<DigitalKiwi> next time get nvidia
<dermot> what driver would be the next best choice then?
<fccf> christopheb: there are a few people in #ubuntu-ps3 and they can and usually will help you ... but you have to be patient (could take days)
<dragon> !skype | geek|groupie
<ubottu> geek|groupie: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Bob_Dole> 8.04 and 8.10 would work fine with it. ATI just doesn't want to support "older" hardware anymore.
<christopheb> ok
<ActionParsnip> dermot: have you installed the proprietary ati driver?
<dragon> How can I use the command "route" to set the default network interface to "tun0" instead of "wlan0"?
<Bob_Dole> dermot, the open source driver, or "VESA" is the only thing you can do with the x600. THe proprietary driver has to use an old X org version, which isn't easy to install on 9.04
<dermot> so even if i reconfigured ubuntu to be like the ibex the AMD driver would probaly not work well either then?
<ActionParsnip> dermot: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<MAAAAD> has somebody got the OpenGL version of flgrx 9.9 and 9.10?
<erUSUL> dragon: the default gateaway ?
<sean> Anyone know of some software that resembles Fruity loops for ubuntu?
<backtrack4-metas> hi .. can some one show me where can i find help in metasploit
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dole: that driver supports the x600
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Did you try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<dragon> erUSUL: yeah i suppose..
<backtrack4-metas> this is my question
<Bob_Dole> ActionParsnip, really? I thought it was included in the dropped support cards. My mistake Dx
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, no, but I'm going to now.
<backtrack4-metas> does metasploit works only in net work or on internet ,, i meen can i hack one living in france ,, and i am in newyork
<backtrack4-metas> or just in network
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dole: http://pastebin.com/d607cb829
<jdn929> hi
<jdn929> I installed lamp. how can I access phpmyadmin? I installed it
<fccf> backtrack4-metas: that is inappropriate for this channel, in general, we do not discuss hacking topics on freenode, freenode guidelines forbid it
<backtrack4-metas> no one knows???
<Bob_Dole> ActionParsnip, that includes the x600, looks like the old driver which doesn't work with 9.04's X.Org version.
<MAAAAD> jdn929: localhost/phpmyadmin?
<ActionParsnip> backtrack4-metas: that activity isnt supported here
<ActionParsnip> Bob_Dole: i see, my bad
<jdn929> MAAAAD 404
<erUSUL> ThaDocTrey: LMMS
<ThaDocTrey> What is a program that is just like Fruity loops for ubuntu?  Something that has samples and what not
<erUSUL> !info lmms
<ubottu> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-0ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 3449 kB, installed size 6440 kB
<ActionParsnip> lmms is fun :D
<DigitalKiwi> what is fruity loops?
<MAAAAD> Is the ical-server finally fixed?
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, that didn't work. I guess I'll have to reboot.
<ActionParsnip> DigitalKiwi: its an audio creation tool where you add blocks of loops and samples
<ThaDocTrey> so how can I install lmms?  using the repository of course, so no building it?
<carresmd> Dob_Dole: http://knol.google.com/k/william-wynn/how-to-restart-alsa-sound-driver-in/3fegkfxlkmrqb/10#
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> ThaDocTrey: sudo apt-get install lmms
<DigitalKiwi> ah , thanks
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: If that doesn't fix it .. You will have to reboot eventually to get you sound working again
<terrylee42> does anyone know of mouse settings in relation to clicking on hover?
<jdn929> how can I access phpmyadmin? I installed it
<ActionParsnip> jdn929: check :
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | jdn929:
<ubottu> jdn929:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Seven_Six_Two> I just installed ubuntu 9.04(64) on a friend's laptop, but for some reason ubuntu-studio isn't showing up. is there something I'm missing?
<techie> jdn929, http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<jdn929> techie 404
<techie> jdn929, then phpmyadmin isnt installed correctly
<Bob_Dole> carresmd, that seems to have worked. thanks!
<colinmarc> Hi, can someone help me with some mdadm software raid issues?
<carresmd> Bob_Dole: Great ^^ .. Bookmark it ;)
<erUSUL> !ask | colinmarc
<ubottu> colinmarc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Seven_Six_Two: ubuntustudio-desktop <<< ?? this
<colinmarc> sure thing: I've been trying to configure a raid 5 array. Everytime I get a little bit into mdadm --create (about 4.5% shaped) I get a system crash, frozen completely. I've tried it in recovery mode and it spouts a lot of lines, once about a bad RIP and kernel panic and once just a call trace. I have no idea what those mean in this context... any ideas?
<erUSUL> !find ubuntustudio
<ubottu> Found: ubuntustudio-audio, ubuntustudio-audio-plugins, ubuntustudio-controls, ubuntustudio-default-settings, ubuntustudio-desktop (and 11 others)
<terrylee42> is there another room for newbies?
<erUSUL> colinmarc: the kernel has problems with your hardware; a panic is BSOD for linux
<Seven_Six_Two> found it thanks.
<erUSUL> !bugs | colinmarc
<ubottu> colinmarc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> colinmarc: try to report it against the kernel. with the backtraces you got from the kernel logs
<colinmarc> how can I find the logs? I looked in the log viewer and can't find it
<erUSUL> colinmarc: /var/log/messages /var/log/kern.log ...
<fccf> colinmarc: all logs are in /var/log , old ones are compressed .gz
<erUSUL> colinmarc: maybe is the driver for your sata controller or raid card maybe it is something else
<colinmarc> how can I find new drivers for my sata controller? I'm just using the motherboard one. would flashing my bios update that?
<lost_and_unfound> greetings all, I just deleted some files and want to recover them, I have noticed this is a general method "#strings /dev/sda7 > /path/to/big_text_file". How ever, I installed Ubuntu on a Windows partition ('Virtual' ubuntu partition ) and in my fstab my / dir is: /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ... so my question is: what /dev/?? should i use ? I have no '/dev/' in dmesg eiither
<erUSUL> colinmarc: the drivers come with the kernel; sata controllers work best in linux in ahci mode. i dunno if a bios update would help
<fccf> lost_and_unfound: please pastebin your fstab ... my virtual machine's fstab does have /dev
<mirsal> hello
<fccf> !hi | mirsal
<ubottu> mirsal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> lost_and_unfound: you used wubi to install ubuntu ?
<lost_and_unfound> erUSUL: yes
<Umeaboy> I wish that Ubuntu had Klingon-language-support.
<lost_and_unfound> fccf:  will try.. on other PC thus copy/past not so easy =]
<erUSUL> lost_and_unfound: then your partition is that file (root.disk) somewhere in the windows filesystem
<fccf> Umeaboy: somehow I understand that ... although I want Gu'auld
<mirsal> :) well, it turns out that I have a question: is there a mechanism that would allow me to set default gconf keys for new users on an oem install ?
<colinmarc> also, neither the kernel or message logs have any of the crash messages I saw. Nor do they have anything around the time it would've happened. the last logs are the messages from starting the raid recovery
<erUSUL> lost_and_unfound: why not use something like photorec to recover the data  ?
<fccf> !pastebinit | lost_and_unfound
<erUSUL> !undelete | lost_and_unfound
<ubottu> lost_and_unfound: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<ubottu> lost_and_unfound: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<CaneToad> Do most people who use the gnome sensors applet able to use it to show the CPU temperature?  I find it can see the hard drive and GPU temps but not the CPU [Intel].
<mirsal> CaneToad, It depends on your hardware, sometimes it doesnt work.
<magikid> umeaboy: They kind of do: http://bit.ly/29SHXb
<teddy> Hey all. i have a slow download, i installed ktorrent as recomendet but i just getting like 20 KiB/s down, and that it whit over 20 000 seeders and i have a 20/0.8 mbit line. sorry my spelling im from norway
<erUSUL> mirsal: gconftool ?
<lost_and_unfound> erUSUL: i was thinking about it, just dont want to install anything new currently.. just looking for a few script files i removed
<erUSUL> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<erUSUL> lost_and_unfound: ok
<teddy> ok takker
<ActionParsnip> teddy: try transmission or vuze, see if its better. You can only download as fast as the users wil upload to you. yuo could have a petabit connection, if all the peers are on dialup it will go that slow
<jdn929> hi
<jdn929> I want to login to phpmyadmin web interface and the root username and password is both right but I keep getting a "Access denied" message.
<mirsal> erUSUL, oh, I didn't know it could do that, as I only used it to set gconf keys for already created users, I'll read the manpage then, thanks.
<CaneToad> mirsal, do you know if the sensors applet relies on bios information?  I notice that dmidecode --type 4 reports that the processor family is "<OUT OF SPEC>"
<fccf> jdn929: perhaps we can direct you to #phpmyadmin channel, they would be able to help (make sure to read the topic)
<mirsal> CaneToad, It relies on lm_sensors AFAIK
<teddy> used transmission before but it was slow to, and they recomendet ktorrents here and still the same, have tryed diffrent torreents to
<mirsal> well at least it *can* use lm_sensors
<jdn929> fccf there is no one there that is helping me
<GiveMeWeed> hi, i whant to be able to create a partition on my disk but cant find no app for that any hints?
<ActionParsnip> teddy: there is no recommended client, they all have pros and cons
<Maritim> teddy: I recommend Deluge.
<prince_jammys> GiveMeWeed: gparted is one.
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | teddy
<ubottu> teddy: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<GiveMeWeed> its grafical? or crt?
<fccf> jdn929: ask nicely, read the topic, and realize that the few people that are there are experts, which you won't find here
<prince_jammys> GiveMeWeed: gparted is a GUI app. You can also get it as a live CD.
<teddy> but the speed wood be the same whatever torrent program i use right?
<GiveMeWeed> instaling ty
<ActionParsnip> teddy: pretty much, the speed depends on the peers
<Umeaboy> fccf: Go'aould you mean?
<teddy> yes, but do i have to open som gates ore ports inn the ruter og inn the program ore somthing? wasent so slow when i used windows
<fccf> Umeaboy: see I can't even spell . ... Kree
<ActionParsnip> teddy: try the ubuntu iso it comes down pretty fast
<teddy> from mininova?
<GiveMeWeed> im trying to delete a ntfs partition that is unmounted do i need to mount it first?
<prince_jammys> GiveMeWeed: you can't repartition a mounted partition, btw. If you need that, you should get the gparted live CD, or the ubuntu live CD if you have it, and boot to that.
<depe> problem with transmission - no connection to peers
<prince_jammys> GiveMeWeed: no, don't mount it.
<GiveMeWeed> its not mounted
<prince_jammys> good
<GiveMeWeed> but it says it cant umont
<GiveMeWeed> says i need to umont all partioton with number higher then 5
<prince_jammys> if you are resizing your other partitions, you'll need to boot to a gparted/ubuntu live CD.
<GiveMeWeed> its a ntfs part
<GiveMeWeed> i just whant to delete it
<GiveMeWeed> to make it ext3
<teddy> ok ubuntu.iso is gowing in 1.3 MiB\s so i thing its just the torrents, thanks people
<CaneToad> mirsal, I ran sensors-detect on the commandline and it identified that the coretemp module needed to be added to /etc/modules and presented the option to automatically add it.  CPU temp works great now with that.
<CaneToad> mirsal thanks for replying
<depe> need help downloading ubuntu iso with transmission
<mirsal> CaneToad, great, glad to hear that :)
<Scunizi> depe: did you get the torrent off the ubuntu.com site?
<GiveMeWeed> i made it
<depe> scunizi: yes i did , i also completed another torrent download ...
<gdb> Hey, what's the port number we're supposed to connect to freenode using to avoid getting banned from this channel?
<Flannel> gdb: 8001
<gdb> It's like 8001 or something?
<gdb> Thank you!
<Scunizi> depe: and you opened the torrent with transmission and nothing is happening?
<depe> exaxtemundo, except the fact i got the torrent from linux23.com...
<ActionParsnip> im using 6667
<Scunizi> depe: I thought you said you got the torrent from ubuntu.com? now your saying you got it from linux23.com..
<depe> srry - my fault - didnt read till the end..
<Scunizi> depe: might be a bad torrent.. I've used the one off the ubuntu site and download time was about 15 minutes.. pretty quick.. you might have an ISP that chokes torrents.. it's been known to happen.. are you in the U.S. or where in the world?
<depe> Scunizi: what is ISP - im from austria with a s****y usb modem
<Scunizi> depe: ISP= internet service provider
<Stronze> im trying to do dual monitor but i cant get it to work correctly.it reads other monitor but refuses to display correctly.all i got is menu bar on other screen at the very top and nothing but black on the bottum
<tommck> I've been trying to use the 9.04 server install CD to install onto 4 500GB drives as a LVM On Raid (5) setup.  I can't seem to get the system to boot afterwards.  I know Grub used to have problems booting in this situation, but I thought that was fixed.  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<FeasibilityStudy> I am having an issue with my Intel HD Audio onboard soundcard.  I am using the digital SPDIF output.  Sound does work, but whenever I minimize my music player, sound dissapears and wont come back.. Any ideas?
<depe> Scunizi: navigation to ubuntu.com`s torrents..?...
<zacktu> i have reformatted a 100GB usb drive and can't write to the drive w/out sudo -- i used to be able to plug the drive in and write to it -- what's different?  what to change?
<Scunizi> depe: hang on.. I'll get you a link
<erUSUL> zacktu: you where using ntfs before now you use ext3  ?
<depe> its ok - got it
<depe> sorry - im a bit sleepy - its midnight at my place
<Scunizi> depe: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<CaneToad> On a machine with 4g ram, 2.4Ghz core 2 duo, jaunty, running bzip2 on an 11gig file on a usb hard drive makes the responsiveness of the system rather bad.  I've reniced the bzip process down to 19 but is there any way to otherwise enhance system performance while under I/O load?  I wouldn't even call this a heavy load, but having 6 second delays to see what you type is worse than what I see under another popular operating system.
<zacktu> erusul: it was once ntfs -- later i formatted it to ext3 -- now it's ext4 just to try it out
<Scunizi> depe: not up on the gold coast enjoying the coed's ??
<depe> Scunizi: sry - dont get it....
<erUSUL> !addingfs | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ikus060> Hi All, I'm looking for libray similar to GraphViz that produce pi chart
<ikus060> *pie chart
<depe> gold coast???
<depe> COED??
<Scunizi> depe: north coast of Australia I thought is where all the college kids go during break.. I have a friends daughter up there now.
<NetEcho> is there a way to install say ubuntu server from within a gentoo install?
<patricidio> hi?
<lfaraone> Is the ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem generated by ssl-cert safe to use in a production intranet? I don't want to configure a CA, but I want SSL for a single host.
<tommck> NetEcho: ummm... what?
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<depe> <---- Austria
<Scunizi> depe: we call young college girls coed's
<Umeaboy> NetEcho: Use Virtualbox.
<lfaraone> NetEcho: sure, assuming you can run debootstrap.
<depe> ok!
<lfaraone> NetEcho: do you want to replace gentoo, or what?
<lordmetroid> How would one most appropriately create per host webapps(including whole frameworks) with yaws?
<Scunizi> depe: ah! no wonder.. sorry about that.. I did enjoy Stubital (spelling?) when I was there.
<NetEcho> lfaraone, yes the gentoo install on the dedi I have access to is completely botched, and I'm tired of dealing with gentoo
<zacktu> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<lordmetroid> whoops, sorry wrong channel
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i'm trying to 'apt-get install vlc' and getting nothing but grief
<CokeNCode> where is it
<depe> Scunizi: no torrent for ubuntu netbook remix, which  im looking for
<erUSUL> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<lfaraone> NetEcho: do you have grub installed?
<NetEcho> let me check
<tommck> Is it true that Grub can't read Raid drives except for raid-1
<doughed> Hi room i would like some help please with WEP on my Ubuntu jaunty.I am on a flash drive at the moment that has Super Ubuntu and i can connect fine with the password but my regular os (same machine ) the network manager will not save or connect no matter what i put in the feilds.
<erUSUL> CokeNCode: right there
<lfaraone> NetEcho: you could easily run unetbootin, but you'd need virtual console access.
<NetEcho> oi
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: can you provide the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc
<NetEcho> that I don't have
<NetEcho> lfaraone what about onto another partition?
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: use http://pastebin.com
<CokeNCode> what ?
<zacktu> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<NetEcho> there is already 2 partitions, Gentoo is on a 5gb and then I have /home on a 1.5tb partition
<CokeNCode> oh ok
<Scunizi> depe: you can install that after the fact.. it's an option in synaptic from the edit menu "Select Packages by Task".. the remix it there.
<lfaraone> NetEcho: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: run the command and put the entire output ni a pastebin
<lfaraone> NetEcho: you want "without cd"
<CokeNCode> it tells me "Package VLC is not available"
<CaneToad> doughed, do you know what your wifi device in your computer is?
<CokeNCode> "but is referred to by another package"
<NetEcho> lfaraone will this also have ssh setup?
<doughed> canetoad: yes
<ChogyDan> CokeNCode: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<depe> Scunizi: sry, cant follow you exactly...
<NetEcho> lfaraone cause I know generally ubuntu doesn't install  sshd by default
<CokeNCode> ChogyDan: yup
<lfaraone> NetEcho: not by default, you'll have to sudo apt-get install openssh-server inside the chroot and configure it.
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: can you give the fulloutput please
<tommck> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lfaraone> !sshd | NetEcho
<ubottu> NetEcho: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<NetEcho> ok
<Scunizi> depe: also a direct download of the remix is here.. but not a torrent.. http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<doughed> it's a belkin pci
 * Maritim read "bikini PC"
<CokeNCode> http://pastebin.com/m6a91834a
<CokeNCode> there you go guys
<depe> Scunizi: yea thats my problem - i dont get a full direct download to 100 percent - so i decided to torrent the iso
<CokeNCode> i'm running ubuntu from USB by the way
<teddy> anyone recomend a easy and fast program for remoting a stasjonary computer whit my laptop? i use ubuntu 9.04 on bout and the stasjonare is conected whit a cable and the laptop whit wireless
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<patri_> hi
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<vlt> Hello. Before updating from 8.04 to 9.04 I could use Amarok to manage music on my iPod. Where's this function gone?
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: run synaptic and enable multiverse repo, save and try again
<patri_> my laptop needs the boot parameter "nohz=off" to boot, how can I set it up?
<erUSUL> CokeNCode: is multiverse enabled in System>Admin>software Sources first tab
<erUSUL> ?
<CokeNCode> ActionParsnip: don't i do that by uncommenting the first two lines after that universe comment in the sources.list file ?
<Scunizi> depe: here's a page that might help.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<ActionParsnip> patri_: add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst on the kernel line
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: you can if you are ok doing it that way, does the same thing
<ActionParsnip> CokeNCode: and its multiverse
<erUSUL> CokeNCode: if you want to do it the hard way... but do not go about telling "Linux is Hard" ;)
<patri_> is there a way to temporarily add it on the grub menu
<patri_> ?
<CokeNCode> hmmm... thats what i did a little while ago
<erUSUL> patri_: when in grub menu hit "e" to edit the entries
<CokeNCode> which sources.list file do i need to do it to ... the one in /etc/apt correct ?
<agliodbs> "Windows is Hard"
<patri_> I tried to replace the "quiet" parameter with a "nohz=off" one, and it just reboots
<erUSUL> patri_: add the option and hit "b" when done to boot the entry you edited
<lubosz> hi
<ActionParsnip> patri_: sure you can press esc when grub loads, then press e to edit the line and add the option
<erUSUL> patri_: that edit is not permanent
<agliodbs> ( as anyone who's ever tried to troubleshoot wireless on a Vista laptop could tell you)
<lubosz> i have a black video output of totem until i restart the xserver. how can i fix this?
<depe> Scunizi: thx for your time - i hope my english can handle this helpfile...
<patri_> ActionParsnip, erUSUL, I can modify the option and then type b to boot, but that just reboots the computer
<Stronze> anyone know how to do dual monitors?
#ubuntu 2009-09-29
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Stronze
<ubottu> Stronze: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<erUSUL> patri_: then your computer does not like that boot option
<NetEcho> uhm lfaraone, without cd install relys on having ubuntu or debian installed,
<NetEcho> gentoo doesn't use apt
<patri_> I know I need to set that parameter, because of the installer only started when I did so
<lfaraone> NetEcho: you don't have debootstrap for gentoo?
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: grab the minimal CD and boot from that
<patri_> besides, without any modification, it just hangs right after the grub countdown
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip you can't put a cd into a drive when the machine is over 10000km away
<erUSUL> patri_: are you sure you edit the right entry ?
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: you can, with drac ;)
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: i do it every day
<NetEcho> oh really?
<NetEcho> via SSH?
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: yes drac provides a virtual floppy and cd drive
<patri_> I think so
<NetEcho> hrm
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: you of course need a drac card and a drac compatible server but it is possible
<patri_> I'm replacing the "quiet" parameter, which I assume is totally optional
<NetEcho> ... lol
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: configure a pxe server and boot from it
<doktoreas> hello everybody..Which FS should I use for an external USB drive to store files biger then $gB?
<doktoreas> *4GB
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip what now? lol
<CokeNCode> mwahahahahha, i've uncommented everything. The world is now my oyster !
<erUSUL> doktoreas: ntfs would be the more compatible/capable fs
<lfaraone> doktoreas: what do you want to store on it?
<nicon> Hi.
<lfaraone> doktoreas: and what do you want to use it for?
<doktoreas> I have got virtualbox image
<flea_> doktoreas, hammerfs
<CokeNCode> got vlc now ... thanks guys. I was being too much of a wuss.
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: if you configure a pxe server you can make the server boot from that
<nicon> Is here somebody who use Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)?
<doktoreas> I tried fat32 but it stops at 4GB
<NetEcho> ActionParsnip and if something screws up when it trys to boot into that PXE server, then I have no way of getting the server to boot back into the current distro
<tehC0unt> is it possible to open up photoshop files in gimp?
<doktoreas> erUSUL, can I read the NTFS from ubuntu?
<erUSUL> doktoreas: sure and writte
<tehC0unt> sorry nevermind that post im going to the gimp room
<colinmarc> I switched to AHCI and I'm still getting system crashes 5 minutes into raid array recovery. When I try in recovery mode I get a call trace or a kernal panic error, but I can't find those entries in any logs... help?
<ActionParsnip> NetEcho: could be hard but may be possibe. I know of a distro that has a public pxe server and an ISO you can boot to to kick it off, just cant remember the name
<erUSUL> colinmarc: :| well if the sata controller blows up maybe the logs can simply not be written...
<colinmarc> I have a foxconn board with a G45... are there are a lot of issues with the sata controllers on those boards?
<zacktu>  i changed permissions for /media/disk to 777 - is there a reason that's not a good thing to do?
<Biovore> colinmarc: what serial ATA. chip.   Silicon image / ICH-7 ?
<erUSUL> colinmarc: no intel ichx southbridges should just work. they are bery common and used hardware
<erUSUL> very*
 * erUSUL needs sleep
<colinmarc> well something is crashing the system. what else could it be?
<erUSUL> colinmarc: really dunno.... maybe in #ubuntu-kernel they are able to help you more
<colinmarc> I'll check that out, I guess. Thanks
<erUSUL> no prblem
<Jordan_U> colinmarc: There are a lot of things that could be crashing your computer, how and when is it crashing?
<devrethman> What does pulseaudio do, and how do I make it stop doing it?
<joaopinto> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<devrethman> cause I'm pretty sure it's monopolizing my sound card and causing all sorts of problems.
<patri_> I'll try editing the menu.lst file, should I run some boot updating script afterwards?
<Jordan_U> patri_: Yes, "sudo update-grub"
<ActionParsnip> patri_: yes
<Jordan_U> patri_: Note that that will overwrite anything in the debian automagic kernels area
<zebastian> anyone on lxde here knows how to set nautilus to be the default file manager? is a script necessary?
<patri_> I need to note: I'm currently running on an ubuntu liveCD, since the installed one doesn't run, does that affect the command to run?
<patri_> Jordan_U, what are the implications of that overwriting?
<sheepsy>   /list
<colinmarc> Interesting - I thought it was only when I tried raid recovery, but the system just crashed all on its own. So it might not be the sata controller at all. Well, great...
 * thiebaude where is everyone going
<xiong> thiebaude, dunno
<c4g> could anyone help with a theme?
<tehC0unt> hmmm
<xiong> c4g, please be more specific?
<shakaran> I get a may GPG errors. But I have the keys installed http://pastebin.com/d6ff73738 how to solve this?
<shakaran> *many
<thiebaude> c4g, what is your question?
<brand0con> I'm trying to clone a disk from a fedora 10 box to a larger drive.  if im to use dd for the task, would I have to copy the same partitioning scheme before running dd
<maco> itd bring the partition info with it
<c4g> thiebaude, want to install a bar at the bottom of screen
<maco> but it wouldnt fill the whole drive
<c4g> like the mac look
<thiebaude> c4g, click on the top panel,new panel
<thiebaude> c4g, right click
<brand0con> i don't care if it doesnt fill the drive.  so then dd if=/dev/sda  of=dev/sdb bs=64k conv=notrunc,noerror would carry the partitioning of the first drive with it and booting should be possible from the other drive
<c4g> done
<devrethman> Can anybody help me with the fact that ALSA is apparently broken?
<thiebaude> c4g, you mean a dock?
<devrethman> It makes no sound. I have to sqitch things to OSS to make them work, and even then, half thetime all I get is silence.
<shakaran> any help with GPG errors?
<thiebaude> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Aldo> Hi all! Quick question, not sure if this is the right place... I've got Vista and Ubuntu dual-booting, everything is working great... I'm learning slowly but surely... My question is this: I'm eligible for a Windows 7 Upgrade, when I upgrade Vista to 7 will it mess with my dual-booting?
<c4g> yes
<zpl> How stable is the current alpha of Karmic Koala ?
<Jordan_U> patri_: Each time there is a kernel update a new entry gets added to the menu.lst, the lines with a single comment ("#") before them are options for what should go in those entries, like what kernel parameters to use
<thiebaude> !9.10
<c4g> a dock i guess
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> c4g, im not sure
<KB1JWQ> Aldo: It absolutely will.
<KB1JWQ> Aldo: So talk to people BEFORE you apply the upgrade.
<Aldo> That's why I'm here :) Any idea what steps i'll need to take to make it work?
<Jordan_U> !grub | Aldo
<ubottu> Aldo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thiebaude> Aldo, whenyou upgrade to 7 then it will replace vista
<agliodbs> anyone here set up dspam on Jaunty?  I'm looking for a howto ...
<patri_> Jordan_U: can I just add "nohz=off" under the proper section in menu.lst?
<devrethman> I can cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp and get sound, but aplay does nothing. ever.
<FAJALOU> Hi sometimes when I resume from a suspend, my computer will fail to start:  i will get no signal on my monitor and none of my keys on my keyboard will work.  I have an nvidia geforce 6400 and wifi module rt2870sta which I am guessing is one of the issues.  The only thing that I can see in the logs is that my wifi module fails to unload on suspend... any help?
<devrethman> and things that use alsa always whine about it nt working.
<agliodbs> or just a "it's way hard, you don't want to do it."
<Jordan_U> patri_: Yes, add it after "# defoptions=quiet"
<Jordan_U> patri_: So it would end up being "# defoptions=quiet nohz=off"
<patri_> thx, I'll try it
<Jordan_U> patri_: And yes you will need to do things a bit differently if you want to run update-grub from the LiveCD
<patri_> will placing the nohz=off param there apply it at boot?
<mgv2> why do i die in open arena afer one shot? do i must have a mouse for it? otherwise i cant move sight around or actualy can use the keyboard?
<patri_> or should I modify any other section at menu.lst?
<mgv2> and also - how can i block programs from accessing the internet and how can i make xchat have spell check?
<Jordan_U> patri_: You can either modify the first line starting with "kernel" or you can add the parameter at boot by pressing "e" when the menu comes up
<danni_> echo
<FAJALOU> Hi sometimes when I resume from a suspend, my computer will fail to start:  i will get no signal on my monitor and none of my keys on my keyboard will work.  I have an nvidia geforce 6400 and wifi module rt2870sta which I am guessing is one of the issues.  The only thing that I can see in the logs is that my wifi module fails to unload on suspend... any help?
<W0rmDr1nk> hi
<W0rmDr1nk> I am having some problems with bash 4
<W0rmDr1nk> when I hit ctrl+c a ^C is printed in terminal
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: which program are you running in the terminal?
<W0rmDr1nk> funkyHat, nothing
<W0rmDr1nk> just bash shell
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: oh, so you are trying to paste?
<W0rmDr1nk> no, I hit ctrl+c, in bash 4, and then i see a ^C
<W0rmDr1nk> which is lame
<W0rmDr1nk> I dont want to see it
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: why are you hitting ^C?
<caca> hello
<W0rmDr1nk> habbit ?
<funkyHat> !hi | caca
<ubottu> caca: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<caca> hi
<caca> anybody can talk to me?
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: fair enough. it's printing ^C brcause that's the signal it receives from the keyboard
<funkyHat> !ask | caca
<ubottu> caca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pupuser402> i can:)
<caca> i'm brasilian..
<funkyHat> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<W0rmDr1nk> funkyHat, why now ?
<W0rmDr1nk> why not before ?
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: not sure, I didn't know it wasn't doing it (I actually use zsh, not bas, anyway)
<funkyHat> *bash
<funkyHat> W0rmDr1nk: you could file a bug if it bothers you
<colt> hi
<cmdbbq> I have what is, in all likelyhood, a total noob question, I know I can schedule an event based on time with chron, but is there a way to schedule an event triggered by other circumstance or variables? I am running a processor intesive operation that has caused my feeble old machine to overheat and shut down, can i set the process to terminate when the cpu temp hits a certain point?
<mario1985> hola
<mario1985> ?
<funkyHat> cmdbbq: you could write a script that watches the temp sensor
<spO> are any of you able to have sound when using firefox+ adobe flash movies?
<funkyHat> spO: yes. which version of ubuntu are you using?
<patri_> what's the default root password?
<ctmjr> !root | patri_
<ubottu> patri_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spO> funky, 9.04
<cmdbbq> funkyHat: I figured, but i didn't know if there was some in built functionality like with cron for time
<patri_> and which pass should I enter when the system asks me for an "admin password"?
<thanos> Hello.  I like the default bash's feature which will inform me if and where a program that is not installed exists, and the command i should run to obtain it
<Rashko> Hi all
<Irick|Netbook> your password
<thanos> is it easy to have this on zsh?
<patri_> cool
<enovativ> how do you stop the music that plays when ubuntu starts up ?
<dragon> what's the easiest way to change a user's UID?
<ubox> can anyone guess why i can't open /sys/devices/temperature/<insert file here> , i get an error saying the file does not exist but the thumbnail in nautilus shows different text for each. and i am doing so as root, via both gedit and vi
<Rashko> how can I enable more than 4 serial ports ubuntu 8.04
<funkyHat> cmdbbq: not as far as I know. your script would only have to be a few lines anyway, and would be very light as it wouldn't even read any real files
<spO> adobe flash media player in firefox does not play sound for me
 * h00k_ greets funkycat90210 
<ubox> anovativ: system > administration > login window?
 * h00k_ greets funkyHat 
<westmi> what is a good altenative for pidgin instaint message?
<cmdbbq> funkyHat: I am not a very experienced coder, and I always like to make sure I am not reinventing the wheel, thanks for your advice!
<h00k_> >.<
<thanos> westmi: amsn supports offline messages
<Jordan_U> ubox: How are you trying to open them?
<Prodego> westmi: anything
<Jordan_U> westmi: empathy
<ubox> anovativ: then accesability
 * funkyHat sits on h00k_ 
<westmi> pidgin sux
<dragon> !alternatives | westmi
<ubottu> westmi: To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<h00k_> westmi: please back up your claims
<ubox> jordan_u: with gksudo gedit or vi in term as root
<dragon> westmi: never mind, a good alternative is empathy
<Rashko> please help
<funkyHat> !ask | Rashko
<ubottu> Rashko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dragon> westmi: it'd be better if you talk constructively instead of pointing fingers
<spO> funky, how did you setup sound for firefox and adobe flash?
<Jordan_U> ubox: I don't think those are ever meant to be written to, can you cat them?
<rcayea> What would be a comparison place to Microsoft Window's Program Files? I ask because I want to remove old files and be able to know where to look.
<Rashko> I want to enable more than 4 serial ubuntu 8.04
<enovativ> how do you stop the music that plays when ubuntu starts up ?
<ctmjr> enovativ: system > preferences > sound > sound tab
<ubox> jordan_u: yep, they all exist, permissions say i should be able to read/write
<funkyHat> spO: which version of ubuntu?
<h00k_> rcayea: settings for a program are stored locally in your home folder beginning with a . (period), they are hidden.  If this is what you're looking for.
<spO> funky, 9.04 /jaunty
<ubox> ctmjr: lol didn't i answer them already ;)
<Jordan_U> ubox: Can you cat them ?
<enovativ> ctmjr: thanks
<ubox> jordan_u: yes
<rcayea> hOOk, may I pm you?
<westmi> h00k_:ive been working for a couple hours trying to get pidgin to work again,checking settings,checking yahoo,turning firewall off, and anything else i can think of
<funkyHat> spO: oh sorry I missed when you said it before
<Jordan_U> ubox: Why do you want to open them in a text editor?
<Jordan_U> ubox: They are not "real" files
<h00k_> westmi: are you trying to get your yahoo account to connect?
<westmi> h00k_:yep
<funkyHat> spO: did you upgrade from an older version, or install using a 9.04 cd?
<spO> fresh install
<ubox> jordan_u: do adjust my minimum temp before the fan comes on
<ubox> jordan_u: *to
<h00k_> westmi: try removing the @yahoo appending your username, I've seen that be the problem
<sakiii> et
<magikid> !yahoo|westmi|h00k_
<ubottu> westmi|h00k_: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<Rashko> funkyHat some help please
<rcayea> I just installed a bunch of files relating to wine/crossover/various manager games....I want to be sure I get them all off.
<ubox> jordan_u: i am using a ppc and it gets a bit warm, in an unusual way
<ctmjr> ubox: wdid you he must not of seen it?
<spO> funky, you didn't have to change settings for it to work for you?
<Rashko> How to enable more than 4 serial port
<funkyHat> Rashko: sorry, I don't know about serial ports, hopefully someone else can help :(
<accol> hey guys im trying to delete ubuntu...when i removed the partition the system just constantly resets at the grub loading screen
<ubox> ctmjr: probably, i just thought it a little funny
<ubox> :)
<Jordan_U> ubox: Try "echo value | sudo tee /sys/devices/temperature/whatever"
<cambazz> hello. what is dump and pass in /etc/fstab do? I added a secondary drive that is mounted as /home - what dump pass values must i use
<m0r0n> Sometimes my audio comes out static-ie  any idea why?
<ubox> jordan_u: ok, i'll give it a shot
<westmi> h00k_:nope-dont have that there: it isnt part of my username: only the first part is in there:
<funkyHat> spO: no, I didn't. how did you install flash?
<h00k_> westmi: interesting.
<magikid> cambazz: You can just use 0 for both
<westmi> one of the first things i checked
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip: It's still happening even after what you told me to do
<rcayea> I just installed a bunch of files relating to wine/crossover/various manager games....I want to be sure I get them all off.
<danbryan> Hey all! I just recently made the switch from windows to ubuntu on my netbook.  In windows I was able to go back and forth in my files and folders with my mouse hotkeys, but im not able to in ubuntu.  The keys do work in firefox though.  Any ideas how to get this working?
<westmi> i reinstalled trying to fix it: no dice
<ubox> jordan_u: thanks! that works
<spO> funky, i don't remember, but i am using an hdmi audio port, and i guess i havneto tell adobe flash that
<magikid> danbryan: I use a prog called imwheel.
<GiveMeWeed> hi again im trying to learn about raid
<ubox> jordan_u: now if it helps keep it cool... lol
<westmi> it used to work fine, but one day it stopped connecting to yahoo
<funkyHat> spO: did you use a package with synaptic or apt-get, or did you install it through firefox, or a download from adobe?
<GiveMeWeed> is there any raidtools app for ubuntu?
<ctmjr> !raid | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pxwebdev> hey all
<rcayea> Is there an equivalent to the Windows registry that is accessible in Ubuntu?
<GiveMeWeed> ty
<mgv2> i want to succeed for installing tor and using airocrack and also having xchat spell check
<accol> hey guys im trying to delete ubuntu...when i removed the partition the system just constantly resets at the grub loading screen
<Jordan_U> ubox: Np, by the way the problem is most likely that text editors usually save to a temporary file then rename it over the old one. Since /sys is not a normal file system this doesn't work
<ubox> jordan_u: oh ok, that makes sense. now if i can only get susp/resume working o_O
<Jordan_U> accol: Do you have a windows install CD ( to run fdisk /MBR ) ?
<brandon> hey people
<funkyHat> rcayea: not really. gconf-editor is similar ina ppearance to regedit, but not all applications use gconf
<accol> its a netbook
<accol> so it had a recovery partition
<accol> but it wont even let me get to that
<brandon> can somebody help me with a problem
<rigel> wow, i am sick and fscking tied of jaunty jackalope sucking at anything print-related
<rcayea> thanks funkyHat. I thought so. I just want to be able to manually remove files like I do with my XP machine.
<ubox> brandon: what's the issue?
<rigel> and crashing the x server on two different architectures and distro types
<brandon> my computer wont eject a dvd the dvd is from bahrain and i dont know if that would affect it or not\
<Jordan_U> accol: Can you boot from CD?
<magikid> danbryan: imwheel man page: http://bit.ly/aLMEN
<funkyHat> rcayea: lots of applications create their own settings file or dir something like ~/.appname (where ~ isyour home dir)
<accol> yeah i dont have an external dvd player...but right now im downloading unr just to use that paritioner
<rcayea> ok. thanks for the tips. I would love to stay and borrow some more of your knowledge but work calls me. thanks.
<brandon> its really wierd and it bugs me cause i dont know what to do
<ubox> brandon: did you try the command line? eject cdrom/cdrom0
<brandon> no i didnt how do u do that again
<accol> all i want to know is what a windows partition will look like....does it have 2 partitions (one for ram?)
<zed_> brandon: poke an unfolded paperclip into the little hole in your DVD drive
<brandon> that works too
<magikid> Does anyone have any experience with uShare?
<Jordan_U> accol: You may be able to boot windows from the UNR flash drive if UNR uses grub ( I don't know if it does or not )
<funkyHat> spO: ok, can you check whether either flashplugin-nonfree or flashplugin-installer are installed in synaptic?
<pxwebdev> naw u can do console eject
<ubox> ya just type eject <whatever your dvd is in /media>
<accol> thats what im trying....but how would i delete ubuntu and make windows take the rest of the hd?
<pxwebdev> yep
<Jordan_U> accol: Then once booted into windows run "fdisk /MBR"
<accol> what does that do?
<ubox> anyone use powernowd?
<InsanePenguin> can VLC stream input from say a mic, w/o it having to be saved to a file first
<bobbob1016_> I have files starting and ending with a '-' without quotes, I can't seem to move them via commandline.  I'd like to be able to SSH this, which would mean I need to do them via terminal, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> accol: You can resize your windows partition to take up the whole drive again but you won't be able to boot untill you either run "fdisk /MBR" or create a /boot partition and re-install grub
<brandon> thankx
<accol> ok so type that command in when i get into windows and i should be cool?
<danbryan> magikid, Hey im wondering, if you think i need imwheel or not, if the buttons are working in firefox, but not gnome filemanager, do i need it?
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: Most commands will accept "--" as an argument to mean that whatever follows should *not* be considered an argument
<ubox> brandon: get it out?
<brandon> yea but i am going to have my stepdads freind look at it to make sure i didnt do something stupid like i did last time
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: You can also do something like instead of "-fiename" use "./-filename"
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, I did "mv -foo.bar- /path/to/location" and it said "invalid option
<magikid> danbryan:  If you want to be able to move around the file manager with your mouse, I'd say use it.
<Jordan_U> accol: I am not sure where in windows to run it and I may not be remembering the command correctly, check in ##windows to be sure
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: "mv -- -foo.bar- /path/to/location"
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, That seemed to work.  Any way I can auto-remove those padding '-'s?
<accol> thanks
<bobbob1016_> The ./-file- worked
<brandon> how do i get my nickname to come up instead of my name
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: Not sure if this is what you mean but "rename" can do batch renaming of files
<zed_> brandon: type /nick newname
<ubox> brandon: in irc?
<coaxmt> is there a convenient way of disabling the middle-click paste functionality?
<brandon> k
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, Yeah, I want to rename them, to the same name, just without the '-'s
<danbryan> magikid,  what would i put in my .imwheelrc for gnome filebrowser?
<abe3k> hi guys, how do I monitor the temperature of a x58 motherboard with a core i7 processor installed ?, I've tried lm-sensors but it didn't detect any sensors.
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, I could do them one at a time, but I'd prefer a command that could do it
<brandon> do i go to preferences
<mynameisnotquaid> brandon: type /nick newname
<ctmjr> abe3k: did you run sensor-detect?
<abe3k> ctmjr ; yes and it said Sorry, no sensors were detected
<mynameisnotquaid> the forward slash tells your irc client that waht you type next is a command not a message
<brandon> type /nick newname
<boscop> is ubuntu slower after hibernating (like windows)?
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: try "rename -v --no-act -- 's/-//g' *" if that looks right then remove the "--no-act" to actually change the file names
<mynameisnotquaid> brandon: no type just /nick newname
<brandon> ok
<magikid> danbryan:  add this to your ~/.imwheelrc file http://magikid.pastebay.com/57865
<hanshenrik> im rlly tired, where is the software-sources list? (forgot)
<newname> i figured it out
<mynameisnotquaid> newname: now youve got the idea :)
<ravenq> ok this is good
<ravenq> thanx
<mynameisnotquaid> ravenq: np
<ravenq> sorry i have had linux for like four years and i still dont know the basics
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, One last thing, how would I get it to remove duplicates, as in ones with either (1) or (2) or whatever in the name?
<bobbob1016_> That last one worked by the way, thanks
<abe3k> guys, how do I monitor the temperature of a x58 motherboard with a core i7 processor installed ?, I've tried lm-sensors but it didn't detect any sensors.
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: rm -i *{1,2,3,4}
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, Would that remove everything with a {1} or just a 1, or a (1)?
<ravenq> ok i got the wrong cd thing out
<ravenq> i have a cd one and a dvd one i got the cd out what did i do wrong
<ctmjr> abe3k: oh you can run this and get the temp, in a terminal type acpi -V but i only know of lm-sensors for monitoring am sure there must be something else
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: That would just remove files that ended in 1,2,3,or4, to remove anything with a number try "rm -i *{1,2,3,4}*"
<lubosz> abe3k: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=220570
<lubosz> abe3k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128307 (source)
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, So rm -i *{(1),(2),(3),(4)}* would remove everything with a number in parenthesis?
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: Yes
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: Be sure to always use -i when you are using wild cards with rm, one extra space before a '*' and you are removing everything :)
<coaxmt> is there a regex channel?
<coaxmt> jw... anyway, anybody know how to disable paste on middle click?
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, It says syntax error, unexpected token '(', so should I try *\({1,2,3,4}\)* or something?
<coaxmt> apparently its an X thing, its not controlled in the shortcuts or mouse options
<abe3k> lubosz : thanks buddy
<KnifeySpooney> hi
<tom___> Hi, I'm finding a very odd problem. When I enter "find libfreetype*" into my terminal, searching under /usr/libs the file I'm looking for (libfreetype.so.6) is found, however it is not shown in Nautilus, even with displaying hidden files. How could this be???
<tuxxy> hey does anyone know how I can add a new panel to my secondary monitor.  Everytime I attempt to create a new one it defaults to the incorrect monitor and stick to it so when I reposition it only does so on the one screen.  I think this is a bug =/
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: Yes
<magikid> !hi|KnifeySpooney
<ubottu> KnifeySpooney: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<coaxmt> you can move panels between monitors by holding alt and dragging
<funkyHat> coaxmt: look for settings for "primary selection" - that's what that feature is called
<KnifeySpooney> lol
<tuxxy> coaxmt, no you cant
<coaxmt> ok, thanks. Any suggestions as to where? or just gconf-editor?
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, Thanks, helped a lot.
<Jordan_U> bobbob1016_: np
<funkyHat> coaxmt: that is one of the features of X that I miss the most when I use windows, though, so I don't know how tobdisable it myself
<coaxmt> tuxxy: well, I can. How do you have dual-monitors set up?
<Whitor> Hi. Is it a known bug that Totem crashes when a laptop is suspended ? If not... is there anything I can do about it ?
<tuxxy> coaxmt, with nvidia and Im using Jaunty
<Roasted> Question - when it comes to setting up a Samba server to act as a backup SAN for a house for 3 users, is it probably a good idea to auto download + install all updates?
<coaxmt> funkyHat: I keep accidently pasting stuff into thing, and I don't want to
<tuxxy> I could move them as you say in previous versions
<KnifeySpooney> tom___: Are you searching in /usr/lib/ or /usr/libs?
<bobbob1016_> Jordan_U, I'm a comp-sci major, but my school dropped the Unix-programming class before I could take it, again, thanks for helping
<tom___> @KnifeySpooney, I#m looking in usr/lib
<coaxmt> tuxxy: well, If  you are using twinview, you should be able to alt-drag them. I can (in jaunty). Can you drag them using alt to different places on the same monitor?
<funkyHat> coaxmt: yeah I can see why it would be annoying
<lubosz> Whitor: do you have details on the crash? why should you suspend while running? music?
<tuxxy> coaxmt, thankyou sir it worked a treat
<coaxmt> np
<tuxxy> damn I didnt knwo they changed it to alt
<ravenq> ok so i am checking media and nothing are in the folders for cdrom or cdrom0
<BaudThief> Any time I try and run a Direct3D game under wine after upgrading to 9.04, I get page faults and it crashes out (doesnt happen on non-direct3d apps such as photoshop), hl2/portal/etc used to work. Any ideas?
<tom___> @KnifeySpooney, any ideas? I'm running 9.04 in case that matters.
<Whitor> lubosz, I have an mp3 paused in totem when I suspend my laptop. When I unsuspend, totem is no longer running. no crash details
<lubosz> Whitor: run totem in a terminal, and get the output
<Whitor> lubosz, let me start totem in a terminal and see if any errors are output there
<Whitor> lol
<Whitor> right
<bypass> anyone know the .mil ip range
<Whitor> ok... going to get booted from the network when I suspend ... back in a minute
<ravenq> could someone help cause im lost
<grow1er> BaudThief, is this wine from the ubuntu repos or wine repos?
<BaudThief> @bypass: http://www.governmentsecurity.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=5818
<Jordan_U> BaudThief: First try the latest version of wine from teh wine repositories, if that doesn't work ask in #wine
<bypass> goodman thax
<Jordan_U> BaudThief: Sorry, #winehq
<willimm> Hey.
<BaudThief> @grow1er, Jordan_U: thanks, will give that a shot!
<tom___> I'm off to sleep now, bye.
<mase_wk_> Hi guys, i'm having some problems building a kernel package on 8.04 with 2.6.31 which will automatically run update-initramfs on installation. I am passing the --initrd flag to make-kpkg however it seems that it is not running update-initramfs when the package is installed.  Can anyone point me in the right direction ?
<willimm> How do I set up my HP Officejet 6500 to work under Linux?
<bypass> thanx worked now time to work
<ravenq> well i think i almost got it i am gonna go bye bye
<mase_wk_> willimm: laser or inkjet ?
<willimm> Inkjet
<willimm> With a Acer Aspire 4350.
<willimm> I mean Aspire 4530.
<mase_wk_> willimm: when you plug it in is it autodetected ?
<willimm> It's networked.
<Whitor> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.  This probably reflects a bug in the program.  The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.  (Details: serial 166 error_code 11 request_code 133 minor_code 19)
<bypass> anyone seen halo wars
<mase_wk_> willimm: you have an IP inkjet printer ?
<willimm> mase_wk:_: Yes.
<mase_wk_> kewl i didn't know they existed
<willimm> It's wireless.
<willimm> Again, it's a HP Officejet 6500 wireless.
<mase_wk_> nice. ok well in that case, just point it to 9100 on its ip range
<mase_wk_> and that should work
<Whitor> lubosz,  a video or mp3 needs to be playing or paused. Simply having Totem with no media loaded all works fine
<willimm> OK.
<willimm> Trying...
<Whitor> lubosz, the error generated is above
<Whitor> Not super important ... I just wanted to alert of the bug
<quidnunc> Can anyone see the jsmath correctly rendered in the middle of this page: http://sputsoft.com/2009/08/on-the-divergence-of-a-geometric-progression-sum/
<quidnunc> ?
<lubosz> Whitor: do oyu have a intel onboard gfx card?
<Joelito> hi all, question: what programs in ubuntu we have to create bussines cards?
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: Works here
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: Takes a while to load though
<lubosz> Joelito: try inkscape
<lubosz> Joelito: or scribus
<Joelito> lubosz: I'm trying scribus as we speak
<lubosz> Whitor: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/35229 this is your bug maybe
<Whitor> lubosz, same error, different circumstance which generated it... it certainly may be related.
<Whitor> thanks for finding that. Should I make a similar post?
<lubosz> you could
<murcherson> hey folks, someone do me a favour and try www.getdeb.net
<lubosz> murcherson: works
<murcherson> crap
<murcherson> thanks man
<Whitor> as stated, this is certainly not a high priority item... I just don't like any bugs rearing their heads for people less tolerant than myself.
<BCM43> Could someone recoemnd a book for a non-technical person switching to ubuntu? Preferaby it would cover Ubuntu NBR.
<context> uhh, is there any type of ruby-config to set the default ruby version (so im not typing ruby1.9 all the time)
<LucidGuy> How does one find out the mac address of a wifi device when its not active.  ifconfig does not display any details because network manager has not connected it yet.
<shoss> Hello all, does anybody know how is it possible to configure the openGL screensavers that come with the ubuntu 9.04 64 bit installation?
<coaxmt> try ifconfig -a
<context> lucidguy: try iwconfig
<coaxmt> is lists all devices
<context> ifconfig should show though
<Whitor> BCM43, No titles come to mind ... but the last time I was in Borders, I saw lots of books on Ubuntu in the Computer section
<coaxmt> I think plain ifconfig just shows active. The '-a' flag does everything
<shoss> i had fedora 11 64 bit installed before and all screensavers were configurable..
<Whitor> Borders is like the library for new books ... only stipulation is that you can't leave the store.
<Whitor> woops, wrong channel sorry
<willimm> Well, got it working.
<LucidGuy> found it .. ifconfig did show it.  I just missed it because it was labled eth1 .. thought that was the onboard.
<garethj_> I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198809 for configuring screensavers
<shoss> garethj_: thanks
<willimm> The printer working.
<doughed2003> what is the comand for finding and editing the wireless configuretion file????
<doughed2003> sorry for the typos
<xiong> doughed2003, i just stopped in
<xiong> do you want a command or a menu?
<doughed2003> both i think i need to get wpa working but no joy
<xiong> doughed2003, if you right-click the connection menu in the tray, you will be able to edit your connection
<xiong> was that a clear explanation?
<doughed2003> tryed but it wont connect or change
<doughed2003> doesnt save
<xiong> doughed2003, i can't promise to connect you, sorry; but i can try to help
<doughed2003> canetoad has been trying to also
<xiong> there is no saving in that menu
<doughed2003> and no creat new connection there
<xiong> have you ever been able to connect wirelessly with your device?
<szx0> I'm trying to install an FTP server on 8.04 but I am lacking the module "ip_conntrack_ftp". I've noticed that this module exists on 8.10. How can I get this module on my 8.04 box without doing any major dist-upgrades, can I just apt-get the module from a certain package?
<doughed2003> only without wpe unsecured
<doughed2003> brb
<xiong> ok, doughed2003, that's good
<doughed2003> ok back had to move my car
<szx0> What's the quickest, easiest, safest, most reliable why to setup an FTP server on Ubuntu 8.04?
<lubosz> szx0: ftp isnt safe
<ctmjr> doughed2003: your trying to connect to wpa?
<szx0> lubosz, agreed but I need an FTP server. I use the term "safe" in the context of my Ubuntu installation integrity. This is a live server and I don't want to bring it down.
<grow1er> szx0, vsftpd
<arleslie> szx0, Try using ProFTPD
<doughed2003> yes there are 4 comps. and mine is dualboot ub/win all connect but not ubuntu
<dead_devil_66> anyone?
<ctmjr> doughed2003: is the driver for your card getting loaded?
<szx0> arleslie, I tried ProFTP and ran into a problem with the module "ip_conntrack_ftp", Ubuntu 8.04 seems to be lacking this module.
<Pici> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jordo2323> all of a sudden PIDGIN stopped working today or yesterday. When I launch it from a terminal it says "segmentation fault".  Anyone else seen this?
<dead_devil_66> guys, do you know any website where i can get a clean zip of vstserver?
<dead_devil_66> :|
<doughed2003> how do i check?
<szx0> grow1er, do you know if vsftpd relies on the "ip_conntrack_ftp" module? 8.04 doesn't appear to have it.
<grow1er> szx0, proftpd is not really "easy"
<kermit> jordo2323: your xml files in your .purple/ dir probably got corrupted
<dead_devil_66> the one in the official website is missing one configure file
<grow1er> szx0, i have no idea what that is
<szx0> grow1er, alright thanks, I'll try vsftpd.
<jordo2323> kermit, what do I do?  Delete them and try to launch again?
<doughed2003> no lights are on in the back
<ctmjr> doughed2003: sudo iwconfig should show the wireless
<patri_> I've just copied my graphic card's driver, is there a way to automagically configure it to use the screen's full resolution?
<arleslie> !ot | dead_devil_66
<ubottu> dead_devil_66: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<insaneinside> What's wrong with this picture: # apt-get update -> "W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems"
<doughed2003> i have that
<caca> anybody have msn?
<caca> msn id?
<arleslie> insaneinside, did you run "sudo apt-get update" or just "apt-get update"
<insaneinside> arleslie: notice the prompt
<insaneinside> arleslie: # apt-get update
<caca> anybody have msn?
<jered> hey all
<ctmjr> doughed2003: what does it show wlan0, ath0 or eth0
<doughed2003> do you want the outcome?
<jered> i just recently installed ubuntu and im enjoying it so far
<jered> f* microsoft!
<jered> ahahha
<insaneinside> arleslie: IOW, for all intents or purposes, yes, i did.
<insaneinside> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2D79F61BE8D31A30
<insaneinside> was the problem.
<arleslie> insaneinside: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236282
<jered> anyone using ubuntu on a netbook?
<arleslie> jered: Yes, I am
<jered> and another question i have is are there any newsgroup aps available for ubuntu?
<brutus> MySQL fails to start from /etc/init.d...help!
<jered> arleslie: is it performing well on the netbook?
<arleslie> jered: Yes, it is running perfectly fine, the only time I ran into a problem was after the install, trying to get windows back, then when windows decided to die on me.
<insaneinside> jered: apt-cache search newsgroup
<durt> jered, yes, learn to search packages.ubuntu.com
<jered> ok.. well im totally new to the whole linux thing.. so... im not super familliar with the linux lingo yet
<doughed2003> ctmjr:did you get the output?
<jered> but im fed up with microsoft and think this linux thing is going to work out for me
<ctmjr> doughed2003: no
<doughed2003> i im'ed it to you
<ctmjr> doughed2003: oh i do get pm's
<ctmjr> doughed2003: oh i do not get pm's
<hlfshell> Hey guys - I have a 2 gig USB stick that i attempted to use a usb  image creator with. It screwed up - now after clearing everything on it I see that out of the 2 gig there is 994 megs free, but it claims theres no files on it. what can i do to fix this usb stick?
<jered> ok.. so theres a ton of newsgroup stuff available... thanx
<jered> are any of you guys using newsgroup software and if so which?
<bin1010> I need perl on ubuntu help.  How do I find out where Gnome2::GConf is defined and add it to my machine?
<musikgoat> hlfshell: ctrl+h shows hidden files in nautilus
<doughed2003> do you want a pastbin?
<hlfshell> trying that now musikgoat
<jamescarr_> I have a broken mysql-server package and I cannot update because of it!
<jamescarr_> how can I just get rid of it altogether?
<patri_> hi
<ctmjr> doughed2003: i just need to know what the card is wlan0 or what
<hlfshell> muskigoat- its saying that the 945 megs is the whole stick
<hlfshell> but i know its 2 gigs - before htis it had 1.8 gig free
<carlitos___> hi  all
<carlitos___> anyone  from japan?
<jfeole> Jered: i use either thunderbird mail client or google.com/reader
<doughed2003> Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_EC24F7
<maco> carlitos___: #ubuntu-jp
<musikgoat> hlfshell: you can format it with partition editor, check you System -> Admin list
<carlitos___> musikgoat:  thanks
<musikgoat> hlfshell: you may have to install it though, its called gnome partition editor
<hlfshell> musikgoat, yeah, not installed. ill install it and try itn ow.
<hlfshell> musikgoat, do you know the package name?
<patri_> my laptop has a sis 671/771 graphic card, and I've just placed the driver (sis_drv.so) under /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers, how can I use the screen at full resolution?
<error404notfound> how can i run nautilus at startup with 5 different tabs open for 5 different directories?
<musikgoat> hlfshell: gparted
<hlfshell> not gpart?
<musikgoat> hlfshell: nope
<patri_> I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and the same driver worked fine in the previous ubuntu major version
<ctmjr> doughed2003: ok thats not what we are looking for so do this sudo iwconfig and paste the output
<hlfshell> oh i get it. ed = editor.
<jamescarr_> how can I just get rid of it altogether?
<musikgoat> yup
<hlfshell> thanks musikgoat trying it now
<jamescarr_> I have a broken mysql-server package and I cannot update because of it! How can I get rid of that broken package?
<patri_> I've already added the 'Device   "sis"' line in the xorg.conf file, but it doesn't seem to recognize it, because the resolution is still at 800x600
 * insaneinside fixed his problem:   # apt-get update --allow-unauthenticated :D
<hlfshell> muskigoat- what kind of filesystem is good for a usb stick?
<doughed2003> ok here goes
<doughed2003> lo        no wireless extensions.
<doughed2003> eth5      no wireless extensions.
<doughed2003> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Belkin_G_Plus_MIMO_EC24F7"
<doughed2003>           Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<doughed2003>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=-115 dBm
<doughed2003>           RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B
<FloodBot2> doughed2003: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rmbol> James_N-> try  dpkg -L mysql  to see the list?
<arleslie> ouch...
<durt> jamescarr, 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<ctmjr> doughed2003: when i said paste i thought you knew what pastebin was sorry it is my fault
<ctmjr> !paste | doughed2003 use this next time
<ubottu> doughed2003 use this next time: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<doughed2003> i do know what it is and i asked you if you wanted it
<doughed2003> you told me to just past it
<jimbeam12> hey all wsup
<jimbeam12> tell me can  u get viruses in ubantu?
<arleslie> !virus | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jimbeam12> yes what the heck is this avclam picked it up.......
<jimbeam12> PUA.SCRIPT.PACKET-2
<doughed2003> http://pastebin.com/d7a86aa4f
<arleslie> jimbeam12, PUA.SCRIPT.PACKET-2 or PUA.SCRIPT.PACKED-2
<ctmjr> doughed2003: run this in a terminal sudo iwlist wlan0 scan you need to get the essid of the network you want to connect to i do not need it but make a note of it
<jimbeam12> PUA-SCRIPT-PACKED-2
<doughed2003> ok
<durt> jimbeam12, PUA=posible unwanted application,probably a false positive. Is it from firefox's cache?
<jimbeam12> PUA.SCRIPT.PACKED-2 this one arleslie
<jimbeam12> yes it is
<arleslie> jimbeam12, just dump firefox cache then
<durt> just delete it and relax.
<jimbeam12> its telling me ..possible email file.
<jimbeam12> i cant delete it
<doughed2003> i got it
<jimbeam12> ive tried and it still there
<Serraphyn> Hey guys, I hate to do this but I might have to go back to windows on this laptop after all.  Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 5000 with 1G ram is having wierd problems, I got everything to work but now my video is all wierd at times, it turns white to yellow and somtimes I get artifacts like pixelation in the title bars, any help before I have to head back to M$
<durt> jimbeam12, then ignore it, it's probably a javascript file made to exploit IE/windows vulnerabilities.
<undurundur> need over 3 day to search "subscribe to packet data fis
<jimbeam12> oh ok thx
<doughed2003> ctmjr: can i just install a diff. network manager?
<undurundur> need over 3 day to search "subscribe to packet data first" nokia 5130c
<undurundur> aaargh.....
<rmbol> Serraphyn-> you're threatening? go ahead do what you must
<Serraphyn> rmbol, was not in any way a threat
<rmbol> Serraphyn-> it comes in as such
<ctmjr> doughed2003: you can try wicd
<Serraphyn> was more a plea so I don't have to go back
<Serraphyn> rmbol, well thats how your percieving it.
<lubosz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B296CdS9gCI
<fbianconi> Serraphyn: what is the card?
<doughed2003> i have super ubuntu on a flash drve and no problums with connecting
<Serraphyn> fbianconi, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<nkei0> How do I mask my IP on freenode..? is it possible?
<IdleOne> !cloak | nkei0
<ubottu> nkei0: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<arrrghhh> hey, my pulseaudio only runs when I kick it off manually.  it doesn't work when i start it from the init script either, i get no audio.  i only get audio when i run "pulseaudio -D"
<nkei0> IdleOne, thanks
<jimbeam12> thx guys for that
<shawn_> What's a good Python IDE for Linux?
<opothehippo> shawn_: vim
<undurundur> whois undurundur
<lubosz> shawn_: pydev
<opothehippo> shawn_: or geany if you are a gui lover
<shawn_> opthehippo sudo apt-get install vim?
<undurundur> ??
<cylie> :].
<arrrghhh> shawn_, i think vim is included.
<lubosz> shawn_: but most of the time im fine with ipython + gedit
<ctmjr> doughed2003: see what happens when you try to install wpasupplicant you need it for wpa maybe it did not get installed
<opothehippo> shawn_: It might already be installed. Its a console text editor which a bunch of people like. With the use of plugins you can make it in to a awesome python ide.
<jimbeam12> thx arleslie
<teddy_> somone know the name of the ubuntu beginner channel?
<opothehippo> shawn_: its no that easy to learn however
<Serraphyn> fbianconi, any ideas?
<andyL> dragon: are you there ?
<lubosz> shawn_: for vim install vim-full, to get syntax highlight etc
<IdleOne> teddy_: #ubuntu-beginner
<jimbeam12> hey guys what u think is the best browser in terms of speed,browsing????
<teddy_> no it was somting more
<The20Year1> so , i imagine with 1342 people here it's very active?
<shawn_> I just downloaded and installed VIM but how do I start it up now?
<doughed2003> i think i did but i'll check
<arrrghhh> shawn_, run "vim" on the cli?
<donaldo> hi anyone knows that there are no parameters to pass to alsa to run the internal subwoofer of a notebook toshiba x205?, help me please
<opothehippo> shawn_: On a terminal simply type vim. You may not like it.
<cylie> you people use technical words...
<lubosz> shawn_: if you dont, maybe vim is not the right thing for you
<arrrghhh> shawn_, it's not very easy to use.
<archos_> Why qemu isn't available on ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> but people who use it, LOVE it.
<opothehippo> I LOVE it
<shawn_> arrrghhh What makes it hard to use?
<jimbeam12> anyone??
<lubosz> shawn_: try eclipse + pydev, or just ipython (live interpreter)
<jimbeam12> best browser for ubuntu?
<opothehippo> shawn_: just install geany
<insaneinside> The20Year1: #debian is quieter now that Ubuntu is popular. ;)
<opothehippo> shawn_: its an ide. Vim is a text editor
<lubosz> jimbeam12: firefox?
<arrrghhh> shawn_, it has syntaxes all its own.  and it's a little tough getting used to, not many text editors act like it does.  it's big amoungst programmers tho.
<fbianconi> Serraphyn: I would try to set vesa as the driver in xorg.conf, it won't be all ok, but it might work better
<opothehippo> jimbeam12: I despise every web browser.
<lubosz> opothehippo: can you debug python with geany?
<Serraphyn> fbianconi, will that allow me still to have decent color depth?
<tarelerulz> Can Ubuntu 9.04 read acc audio and h.264 audio ?  Is there any package in the repository ?
<opothehippo> lubosz: not quite sure. It was my GUI ide of choice when I fiddled with programming for a bit.
<durt> archos_, it is.
<arrrghhh> jimbeam12, yea, each browser has its downsides.  i use firefox for the extensibility, and it's fast _enough_ for me.
<lubosz> opothehippo: its good for c++, but i dont use it for python
<lubosz> jimbeam12: you can try epiphany, konqueror or chromium
<arrrghhh> jimbeam12, with opendns, i don't really notice a difference.  there's a lot of "lightweight" browsers, but those usually also come with limited functionality.
<shawn_> arrrghhh Well is it something that I really should learn?
<fbianconi> Serraphyn: it should, but not hardware acceleration
<arrrghhh> shawn_, your call.  if you like graphic editors, i'd stick with those.
<shawn_> arrrghhh Ive only ever used graphic editors
<arrrghhh> CLI type editors are more difficult to learn - but are usually more powerful if you get to know all the little ins and outs.
<opothehippo> what arrrghhh said
<shawn_> How do I make my cli exit VIM?
<opothehippo> shawn_: type : then q
<opothehippo> shawn_: so :q
<mgv2> why does the screen saver start when i play open arena?
<durt> shawn_, shift zz
<arrrghhh> VIM is extremely powerful, but not very "intuitive" in the sense of point-and-click "wysiwyg" editors.
<shawn_> opothehippo :q isnt working
<doughed2003> ok i reinstalled it but need to unplug ethernet cord to check
<mgv2> there is anyway to make a command to disable the screen saver when i play a game?
<archos_> hi durt it works yet
<arrrghhh> shawn_, worse comes to worse just close the command window :P
<lubosz> shawn_: http://blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/vim_tutorial.html
<archos_> thx
<lubosz> shawn_: http://pydev.org/
<shawn_> arrrghhh I have it running in my pop up terminal xD
<arrrghhh> lol
<doughed2003> brb i hope
<arrrghhh> shawn_, don't know what you mean by that, but :q is how you quit vim.  you'll see a little "command prompt" so-to-speak appear in the bottom left hand corner.
<Biovore> esc - : - q <enter>
<opothehippo> There are two modes in VIM, insert and command mode. A little tricky to get the hang of but awesome once you do.
<shawn_> Im in insert I think I need command mode to quit?
<doughed2003> no joy!!
<durt> shawn_, esc for command mode
<kevin009> mgv2: i had that problem when I played tremulous
<Shazzamy_> hey
<shawn_> durt If you happen to know of avant window manager Im using the pop up terminal from there... So escape just closes it xD
<kevin009> mgv2:  i ended up just disabling the screen saver all together. i usually shut off my display when I get up anyway
<arrrghhh> so can anyone help me sort out my pulse issues?  the init script runs pulse, but i get no audio.  when i run "pulseaudio -D" as my user, i get audio, but pulse dies every time the audio stream dies....
<Cryp71c> I'm downloading the netbook remix of ubuntu, which is in a .img file and I've been using unetbootin to write .iso to a thumb drive for installation.
<ctmjr> doughed2003: ok you can try and use wicd i think it is in the repo's and see if it will connect for you
<Cryp71c> However unetbootin can't handle .img files as near as I can tell, anyone have any suggestions?
<ctmjr> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<opothehippo> wicd is my favorite
<donnybrasco> hello, I'm looking for help with using two different graphics cards at the same time on kubuntu hh
<doughed2003> i'll try it but it removes the network manager in the procces
<donnybrasco> I have an ATI Radeon (fglrx) and an Intel 865 - I'd like one to run my 1280x1024 lcd monitor and the other to run my 1920x1080p lcd tv
<donnybrasco> can anyone help me with this?
<lubosz> Cryp71c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy
<doughed2003> ok here goes but i my lose connection
<ctmjr> doughed2003: oh did not know that well it is up to you i just use the command line to connect so do not know too much about the gui for networking
<colinmarc> Hi, I just did a fresh install of x64 kernel 26.6.28-15... I'm running into all sorts of problems. Random crashes, etc. Sometimes when I try to open a log it will close on me. Occasionally the screen goes black and opens up to the login screen. All sorts of stuff. Any idea where I should start?
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  many ati cards no longer use fglrx. (just a heads up)    I only use nvidia cards - so thats about all i know on your question.
<arleslie> colinmarc, is your processor x64 compatible?
<colinmarc> yes
<shawn_> So for a graphical editor you recommend Geany?
<Dr_Willis> Geany - is a very nice text editor
<colinmarc> E1500, dual core 775
<magikid> shawn_: I like gedit a lot.
<donnybrasco> dr_willis: it's an older card
<shawn_> magikid Can gedit run things directly from there without having to save it and run from command line every single test?
<colinmarc> it's in a foxconn G45M-S using the onboard x4500HD
<magikid> shawn_: There's a plugin that comes with it External Tools that allows you to run scripts and commands from in gedit
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  you are most likely Not using the fglrx driver then.
<Cryp71c> lubosz, those instructions only work from linux =\
<Cryp71c> nevermind. windows instructions are at the bottom.
<colinmarc> any help?
<The-Last-C> hello all
<lubosz> Cryp71c:
<lubosz> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-netbook-remix-install/
<magikid> !hi|The-Last-C
<ubottu> The-Last-C: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<The-Last-C> =)
<The-Last-C> Anyone go to the linux fest?
<The20Year1> quick question with linux - when trying to install a dekstop ,and you run out of space ,  can you just use a apt-get repair type command once you've got more space?
<shawn_> What language is Ubuntu itself programmed in? Is it C++ or something?
<donnybrasco> dr_willis: in system settings/monitor & display it shows my intel 865's driver as i810 and the ATI Radeon (fglrx)'s driver as ati
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  so you are using the i810, and 'ati' drivers then.
<netbook> anyone know a Linux txt editor that does this function in notepad? http://tr.im/A3ou
<The20Year1> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  you could summarize the function. Not everyone is going to open a browser just to see the actual question
<The-Last-C> seems everyone doesn't want to help. haha... This is my first time being on linux; wish I could help.
<Dr_Willis> The20Year1:  ran out of space while installing... that could be a bit hard to fix.
<netbook> Dr_Willis. If you put .log at beginning of a .txt in notepad, all entries will be auto dated by system time
<The20Year1> lol, hope it
<donnybrasco> dr_willis: that seems correct - can I use both at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  cant say that ive ever noticed any 'auto date files' feature in any of the text editors. but i havent really looked.. i imagine emacs can do it  - it can do most everything else.
<The20Year1> it's for my phone , I got debian working on it, however there's no desktop , and I started installing the desktop and ran out of space, due to the image size being too low
<netbook> Dr_Willis, not vim? Vim is what I am used to
<Dr_Willis> donnybrasco:  fire up that display config tool and see.. I only use nividia now a days
<cray-4> have you tried lxde
<magikid> The20Year1: I'm not sure but if it's debian, sounds like you should be in #debian
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  check the vim docs, and theres 1000's of vim features i never use. so it might be able to. or its proberly scriptable some how.
<durt> shawn_, If you're talking about the linux kernel it's gnu C and some assembly.
<netbook> Alright Dr_Willis i will keep you posetd
<netbook> i am trying to setup a journal
<cray-4> i got ubuntu on my g1(android phone) with the lxde desktop enviroment
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  i use TiddlyWiki to keep 'journals' :)
<Dr_Willis> netbook:  its a bit easier to do wth it.
<The20Year1> cray , how is lxde?
<Dr_Willis> work time for me . bye all
<The20Year1> i got like half of icevm downloaded before it ran out of space on mine
<shawn_> How do I get these external tools for gedit so I can run scripts right through the terminal?
<durt> shawn_, also you might want to take a look at pype for python programming.
<doughed20031> I'm Here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shawn_> durt: pype?
<doughed20031> ty ty ty ty
<Scoup> i'm trying to partition my hd to install ubuntu. someone have some tips or a partition model to 80gb?
<durt> python programming environment.
<ctmjr> doughed2003: did wicd work for you?
<Scoup> i dont want to install win, but i want to use some softwares on wine
<doughed20031> yes i made it !!!! ty so much !!
<shawn_> durt It only comes in a zip?
<durt> shawn_, what does?
<ctmjr> doughed2003: am glad too hear it your welcome
<shawn_> durt I searched PyPE on google and it took me to the download site
<ubox> does anyone who runs on a ppc have suspend resume working?
<durt> shawn_, no it's in the repos, 'sudo apt-get install pype'
<doughed20031> iwcd is much better than whatevr thay call what i had
<shawn_> durt Oh alright
<doughed20031> it looks better than what super ubuntu has
<durt> shawn_, unless you want the latest version...
<shawn_> durt As long as it works with Python 2.6 I dont really care
<doughed20031> thanks again for all you great help CTMJR !!
<rigel> i keep getting errors in gdm_xioerror or somet damn thing on jaunty
<Royall> Remote desktop viewer is only showing me the original state of the screen. I can click and do things, but it only shows me mouse movement, it doesn't show the actions
<rigel> on two different architectures, on completely different driver profiles
<rigel> how do i do a backtrace in order to submit a bug report
<ctmjr> doughed2003: your mor than welcome have fun
<doughed20031> i will
<doughed20031> but need to go to bed now
<magikid> Scoup: I've got a 60gb and did it like this: http://magikid.pastebay.com/57881
<doughed20031> gn room!
<Scoup> magikid thanks
<Scoup> magikid tmp = swap?
<shawn_> durt Can PyPE run scripts right form the GUI?
<spirit-sight> what is a good program to open docx that has password
<magikid> Scoup: no, it's /tmp
<spirit-sight> I know the password
<entropy51423> How would I get input in C with out streams?
<treetop> im trying to setup dns on my ubuntu server can someone help me please i cant figure out what to do
<Scoup> hnn
<magikid> Scoup: I guess swap didn't show up.  I've got 1GB of swap also
<Scoup> ok
<durt> shawn_, well you can open python shells so, in a way, yes.
<Scoup> thanks for help
<magikid> Scoup: np
<mgv2> open area is so hard and i dont have external mouse so it seems imposible to play
<shawn_> durt But the main way to run scripts is still just cding through the terminal and using "python <script>"?
<mgv2> any answer about how do i make spell check in xchat
<ubox> mgv2: mine does it already
<ubox> should be part of gnome
<cray-4> edit>prefrences
<netbook> what is a lightweight browser for x forwarding that can handle javascript?
<ubox> or x?
<ctmjr> mgv it should underline in red the words that are misspelled
<mgv2> kevin009, how do you install tremulous? is it paid game?
<eminor> netbook, epiphany
<entropy51423> How would I get input in C without streams?
<magikid> mgv2: Settings->Preferences->Input Box
<magikid> mgv2: Check the box labeled 'Spell Checking'
<mgv2> ubox, i had hebrew settings, maybe thats the problem
<netbook> eminor that browser is good for ssh x forwarding?
<grow1er> netbook, chromium
<kevin009> mgv2: nope, it's completely free. just do "sudo apt-get install tremulous"
<sdsdsd>  for personal and professional use, which one is better? gnupg pr gnupg2?
<eminor> it's lightweight and relative stable...
<netbook> alright
<mgv2> magikid, its checked, but probably i havnt noticed that since i changed the system language i got it working
<magikid> mgv2: ok
<kevin009> free/open source games are great because you don't have to worry about the devs installing nasty stuff like some commercial ones o
<nzark17> he
<kevin009> do*
<mgv2> kevin009, why does people use the terminal instead of typing it in the synaptic or the packge manager?
<magikid> mgv2: makes you look cooler
<spirit-sight> any one have idea of how open a docx file that has password?  I am doing google not finding to much
<treetop> can someone help me setup my dns Server please ?
<kevin009> mgv2: it is faster. if i just installed a system i can type sudo apt-get install <all packages> and not wait for the menus to load and stuff
<eminor> mgv2, it's faster :-)
<arleslie> mgv2, it makes you look smarter
<the20yr5> help
<grow1er> is there some alarm app in ubuntu so I can use my lappy as a alarm clock?
<magikid> spirit-sight: check this out for some ideas: http://bit.ly/17yvF7
<rmbol> grow1er-> usage of cron
<m0r0n> Whenever I upload to Photobucket my firefox grey's out and I can't use it
<mgv2> kevin009, so its probably in the that synaptic thing isnt it? what the word synaptic means?
<magikid> growler: I use an extension in RhythmBox
<the20yr5> how do you get to desktop from shell
<spirit-sight> magikid: thanks
<kevin009> mgv2: other games similar to open arena include nexuiz, warsow, sauerbraten, and assaultcube
<mgv2> kevin009, i just lazy to type password is it doesnt there and i want to try it before the terminl
<jrib> the20yr5: cd ~/Desktop/
<kevin009> mgv2:  yep it can be found in synaptec
<magikid> mgv2, kevin009: don't foget http://quakelive.com
<magikid> *forget
<mgv2> kevin009, so many, ive just instelled the graphic driver after 6 months of ubuntu so i can play but i need a regular mouse
<kevin009> oh yeah and alien arena
<mgv2> kevin009, can i get them all all together? i guess so
<kevin009> yeah but i don't think assaultcube is in the repos. they're all free as in beer though
<m0r0n> Whenever I upload to Photobucket my firefox grey's out and I can't use it. Anyone know why this happens, even when I upload to imageshack, it pluses grey and back to normal every 10s but I still can't use it until all have been uploaded. I can't even open a new window
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm using xubuntu 9.04 but now I can't delete files, can someone help?
<The20Year1> ack , phone's IRC client sucks
<The20Year1> anyway , i've got a persistent Ubuntu version for USB , and for one reason or another, it doesn't load up the desktop every time (maybe 1 out of 4 times)
<The20Year1> how would I get to the desktop from the shell or whatever? I tried ~/desktop/ and it didn't do anything
<arleslie> The20Year1, /home/USER/Desktop
<lubosz> The20Year1: cd ~/Desktop
<eminor> The20Year1, cd ~/Desktop
<lubosz> D
<eminor> grml
<The20Year1> i think I tried that ,and it just loaded up a directory
<jrib> The20Year1: linux is case-sensitive
<The20Year1> k
<The20Year1> hmm
<The20Year1> maybe that's it
<lubosz> The20Year1: the desktop is a directory
<ctmjr> The20Year1: are you using gnome
<The20Year1> ctmjr , yes
<magikid> The20Year1: Whatever you put in the directory shows up on your desktop
<ctmjr> The20Year1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<eminor> o.O
<yardboy> good evening, I'm looking for some help to clear up a problem w/Xorg monopolizing my CPU
<The20Year1> ok , you better be right ctmjr!
<The20Year1> lol
<spirit-sight> magikid: again thank, but it seems to be very old and don't know if that would work on a passworded file
<m0r0n> Is uploading on Ubuntu extremely slow or is it just me?
<The20Year1> hasn't been for me
<lubosz> m0r0n: its your connection
<m0r0n> lubosz: In windows it's fine though
<lubosz> m0r0n: then windows is just better
<dragon> What's the closest equivalent of Adobe Illustrator for Linux?
<spirit-sight> anyone know a good way to get around password or a way to open the passworded docx file
<yardboy> anyone?
<lubosz> dragon: inkscape
<ajavid> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ajavid> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<dragon> lubosz: thanks
<lubosz> yardboy: is this general, even if you restart the xserver?
<lubosz> yardboy: maybe you shouldnt use compiz
<matti_> Need a magic patch that passes key presses and mouse clicks from a windows program running under Wine, to x. For example, if you run TeamViewer under Wine and connect to a native linux system, the linux desktop mouse sensitive items recognize that you are hovering over and act accordingly, but no key presses nor mouse clicks go through. There used to be a patch to an old version of Wine to fix it but it seems this is still a problem. An
<matti_> y advice or pointers?
<yardboy> i've restarted the xserver, i think it's an old hardware issue ATI Radeon 7500 on an IBM R40
<magikid> spirit-sight: You might not be able to then
<lubosz> matti_: try #winehq
<lubosz> yardboy: its a driver issue on ATI
<Lenin_Cat> OK, Ive had enough of this... I burned 10 cd's all on lowist speed possible and I keep getting a input/output error during installation
<Lenin_Cat> and when I do a live USB
<shawn_> How woudl I write a simple function in python to return the number of digits inn
<Lenin_Cat> it dosenmtnt boot up right
<shawn_> in n*
<yardboy> that's kinda what I was thinking, I've tried manually setting the xorg.conf to both "Radeon" & "Ati" and manually adding and removing a couple of different packages
<forces> linux support hybrid graphics?
<m0r0n> How can I optimize network settings in Ubuntu?
<magikid> spirit-sight: Check here for Office 07 in wine: http://bit.ly/RwsDj
<lubosz> shawn_: len(str(233434))
<The20Year1> well , it looks like i was locked out from being SU which i think is what prevented the desktop from starting, now I don't remember setting the PW
<shawn_> lubosz Thanks... I was following this book and this exercise was in the chapter about iteration and it hasnt even mentioned the len built in function so I thought it wanted a different way of doing it
<The20Year1> vmware the best emulator for windows that does linux?
<lubosz> m0r0n: way to less information
<eminor> Lenin_Cat, have you checked the md5sum of the downloaded cd-image?
<lubosz> The20Year1: virtualbox is a free alternative
<The20Year1> k
<The20Year1> i'm guessing I'll have to set up a new ubuntu image on my USB to get it to load desktop right , if I'm blocked from being superuser without a password?
<Lenin_Cat> eminor: yes
<magikid> The20Year1: I'd also recommend installing virtualbox from their website
<nkei0> Hello, can anyone actually play a game of dominoes on yahoo games with firefox & ubuntu?
<magikid> The20Year1: aka not the OSE version
<laclasse__> The20Year1, kvm in jaunty supports windows quite well too.
<eminor> Lenin_Cat, and tried another burning program?
<lubosz> he wants linux in ubuntu, not the other way
<lubosz> in windows ^^
<Lenin_Cat> eminor: yes.
<The20Year1> yeah :)
<ctmjr> nkei0: send a link will try it
<The20Year1> i'm trying to get a desktop to run on my g1 phone, and unfortunately that involves resizing the debain image, which I can't do from windows
<lubosz> The20Year1: do you know your user password?
<laclasse__> oops, fair enough
<Lenin_Cat> eminor: my filesystem corrupted, it cant fix, and now im stuck on a live cd for a week so far
<The20Year1> lubosz , nope
<rejohn> Anyone seeing spurious graphics problems in Ubuntu 904??  I'm seeing spurious graphics problems on both my desktip & laptop using KUbuntu 904 & the later KDE from the (PPA? Launchpad?) repositories. 1) Some leftover window stuff doesn't get erased from the screen occasionally, & 2) some black background with light dots of garbage appear inside some windows (often KATE word processor).  Anyone else see this?  Is this a known issue?
<The20Year1> i don't ever remember setting the password, and if I did , i would of only done 1-2 , and I tried those with no luck
<lubosz> The20Year1: this is not a good start point for doing things in unix based systems
<The20Year1> lol
<shawn_> Hey this may be a stupidly retarded question... Is there a way to replace the Blackberry OS with a Linux Distribution or is that just a dumb thought?
<The20Year1> shawn , i'm sure it's possible
<IdleOne> shawn_: why?
<eminor> Lenin_Cat, ok, .. dont you have an usb-stick or something?
<The20Year1> it's already been done with g1 phones and iphones
<c0mp13371331337> Are there any nuances to installing Vista and Ubuntu each on their own SATA drive?  I've learned that, when installing each on separate partitions of the same drive, it's best to install Ubuntu last, so grub can add Windows (something that Windows is not nice enough to do by default.) Is there anything like that I'd need to know before installing each on a separate drive?
<shawn_> IdleOne Just htought it would be interesting
<Lenin_Cat> eminor: no.
<shawn_> the20year1 Would texting and stuff still work?
<arleslie> shawn_: http://www.blackberryforums.com/linux-users-corner/69622-linux-blackberry.html
<The20Year1> it does on mine
<ChogyDan> c0mp13371331337: install vista onto the first partition
<The20Year1> only problem I've had was when getting a inbound call , it'll exit linux and I have to restart the phone to re-load it
<aleron> #jahshaka
<shawn_> the20year1 So phone calls and stuff still work? How though cause Linux wouldnt have thos ebuilt in
<IdleOne> shawn_: from what I have read it is possible but probably wont be worth the effort, besides BB's OS works great
<The20Year1> shawn , in my case , the phone OS hasn't been replaced, linux runs under it
<saurav> I hate Vista and all Windows product
<The20Year1> however though , android is based on linux , so it's not too bad
<shawn_> The20Year1 Was that hard to do?
<The20Year1> took me about 4 hours
<dragon> which program would lookup a process's PID by name and output it in a machine friendly way?
<The20Year1> and I know absolutely nothing about linux/ubuntu (shown by my presence here)
<The20Year1> however it does load fine , just no desktop , which is what I'm working on right now
<magikid> saurav: Why?
<lubosz> The20Year1: do you run as live user? or is this an installation?
<The20Year1> i don't know the difference
<c0mp13371331337> ChogyDan: You mean the first disk?
<saurav> Its closed source !! No freedom !!
<lubosz> The20Year1: type "users"
<lubosz> The20Year1: or "whoami"
<ChogyDan> c0mp13371331337: mm, I missed the part about 2 disks.  I don't know, probably a good idea
<magikid> saurav: I would say there is still a good bit of freedom esp for end-users.
<The20Year1> whoami shows root
<magikid> saurav: although, for a full debate, we should move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<durt> dragon, pgrep
<lubosz> The20Year1: you could dl a ready image http://vmplanet.net/node/95
<dragon> durt: thanks, that worked. I also found `pidof`
<SGottl7227> hi.. does anyone know how to set up a dial up modem using the ubuntu system?
<The20Year2> lubosz , this for my phone or for my USB issue?
<nkei0> those still exist ?
<lubosz> The20Year1: for your linux vm issue
<magikid> what is the difference between su and su - ?
<The20Year2> yeah ,i thought about that
<mgv2> what an annoying thing, when i drag something over the desktop its disappears and goes to a second desktop folder
<durt> !dialup | SGottl7227
<ubottu> SGottl7227: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<The20Year2> i think i'm gonna give up till tommorow
<The20Year2> phone isn't that important , it works fine , debian loads up amazingly fast
<aleron> #xhcat
<SGottl7227> h
<m0r0n> It's taking over 30min to upload 15 images, my max upload speed isn't that poor. Why is it so slow?
<hackerkid1031> wassup all?
<magikid> !hi|hackerkid1031
<ubottu> hackerkid1031: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hackerkid1031> how do i connect to irc.xxxxx.com port xxxx #xxx in xirc?
<hackerkid1031> like what is the command?
<hackerkid1031> hi magikid!
<hackerkid1031> how are you?
<ZauberExonar> Does anyone know if there is a utility in Ubuntu that would allow someone to throttle the network bandwidth on their computer?  A friend of mine is having bandwidth issues and believes her son has throttled her bandwidth, as he has threatened to do so to her in the past.
<magikid> hackerkid1031: I'm doing well. From the command line: irc://server:port/channel
<eboyjr> Someone please help me. http://pastie.org/634383 What I get run I run the rt kernel (ie. ubuntu Studio) on my HP Pavillion dv7-1240us
<hackerkid1031> it her isp she got caught
<hackerkid1031> use a LIVE CD
<magikid> hackerkid1031: Oops, forgot part: xchat irc://server:port/channel
<durt> hackerkid1031, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands#CONNECT
<hackerkid1031> ty
<roygbiv> ZauberExonar that's a definite maybe. it depends on the setup in place there
<eboyjr> ZauberExonar: Maybe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/31537/how-to-throttle-bandwidth-on-a-linux-network-interface
<hackerkid1031> irc://soldierx.com:6667/#soldierx
<hackerkid1031> hmm
<addohm> exit
<hackerkid1031> didnt work
<hackerkid1031> exit
<hackerkid1031> ?
<slimnation7> so i tried to install ubuntu on my desktop, i got the error - 240.710713 Corrupt low memory at C000fffc (fffcphys) = 35a05001
<eboyjr> http://pastie.org/634383 Can anyone decipher that?
<magikid> hackerkid1031: brb
<slimnation7> 240.710784 - Memory Corruption detected in low memory
<shawn_> the20year1 How does installing Linux on a phone even work? Like how does it look?
<twocarlo> slimnation: it posible you need to add more memory to your system
<zenlunatic> run memcheck from the cd
<hackerkid1031> hello all
<slimnation7> i have a gig
<hackerkid1031> my channel was empty :(
<slimnation7> i successfully installed ubuntu on a computer that had 256
<root_demon>  have a strange issue
<twocarlo> Slimnation:have you tried reinstalling ubuntu on that the same system
<slimnation> i have xp on it now
<dragon> Any thoughts on upgrading a semi-production machine to karmic on Oct 1?
<slimnation> i want to install over windows
<zenlunatic> slimnation: what d9o you mean
<dragon> oh, and, please DONT point me to #ubuntu+1. kthx.
<shawn_> The20Year1 If I try to install Linux on my BB would a simple BB restore from a backup fix anything I mess up by screwing up doing it?
<slimnation> i am running xp now, i want to get rid of it and run ubuntu on this computer instead
<foey> hey, I've just installed ubuntu server and then added Gnome to my installation. Gnomes working without any problems but unable to manage my network controller which is already connected. "Wired Network - Not managed" Any ideas how I get Gnome to manage the NIC?
<zenlunatic> whats bb
<hackerkid1031> than get a live cd
<hackerkid1031> they arnt too expensive
<hackerkid1031> here ill get you a link for a free cd
<zenlunatic> slimnation: so whats the issue then?
<ChogyDan> foey: nm ignores interfaces configured via /etc/networking/interfaces
<slimnation> i got an error
<netbook> pretty easy to setup an apache webserver?
<netbook> i mean
<netbook> secure webserver?
<zenlunatic> slimnation: oh right... have you done the memory check?
<root_demon> my usb ports are possessed. the entire hub switches from working to not working every couple of minutes. http://pastebin.com/d43b6ad57 . any ideas? might be hardware, might not.
<slimnation> memory corruption detected in low memory
<slimnation> yes and it check out
<foey> ChogyDan : Anyway to get ubuntu to manage the nic?
<slimnation> i did get 1 error when i tested for defects
<addohm> When I plug in my sony mp3 player, it doesn't auto-mount as a drive, how do I do that?
<ChogyDan> foey: it's a feature, not a bug
<zenlunatic> root_demon: possibly power issues
<hackerkid1031> HERE IS That link for a free ubuntu CD!!!!!!
<hackerkid1031> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<hackerkid1031> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<hackerkid1031> there
<foey> ChogyDan : Its not really a problem, just would be nice for Gnome to manage the nic so I can change it quickly. Is there anything I can do?
<ChogyDan> foey: well, unconfigure it in interfaces
<root_demon> zenlunatic: that's def a possibility. I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 atm just to check. this started like 2 weeks ago, and i think it was after a kernel upgrade.
<hackerkid1031> well
<hackerkid1031> im going to head out
<zenlunatic> root_demon: the port can only give out so much juice.  maybe the randomness is a result of a device turning on/off
<hackerkid1031> i need to get these credit card numbers proccessed
<hackerkid1031> c u l8ter
<foey> ChogyDan : Thanks, do I just need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file? Sorry to sound vague, I'm still learning :-)
<ChogyDan> foey: yeah, you can just delete the section of the interface that you want nm to manage.  Make sure to leave in the two lines about lo
<mgv2> like the smartie vegetarian here
<foey> ChogyDan : Thats a big help. Many thanks, I'll give that a go.
<NeuroFryk> Hi folks... Do many of you run the 64 bit version of Jaunty ? I'm seriously thinking about taking the plunge tonight; Hoping it won't be a waste of time ;P
<NeuroFryk> Your experiences been good with the 64bit?
<m15k> anyone configured mod_proxy for apache webserver? i want to redirect an http reuest to an application server and wanted to know if its possible
<mgv2> how can i be sure if my computer actually isnt 64 - would you help with that?
<NeuroFryk> what kind of CPU mgv?
<ZykoticK9> NeuroFryk, unless you have a reason (ie more then 4 GB of memory) I'd recommend the 32 bit version -- although I'm personally running 64bit desktop without too many issues (but there are some)
<mgv2> i mean i think it isnt
<mgv2> cpu? how can i check?
<addohm> What is the best program to manage an MP3 player?
<DVS01> well even if you have more than 4gb, you can use 32bit, with PAE enabled
<ZykoticK9> mgv2, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<fbianconi> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<mgv2> 4 gb of memory - while i bought the computer 1 was pretty good
<NeuroFryk> Zykotick? really? ... Well I use my computer as a huge repository for ebooks /info - (Using a database app called callibre) , other than that , I encode video, browse web, bit of word processing, etc) Not using many peripherals ;
<mgv2> ZykoticK9, it isnt working - who gave you it?
<NeuroFryk> I was thinking the 30% increase in performance would be worth the hassle of getting flash to work ; not thinking I'd be having many other compatibility problems
<mgv2> ok ok
<shawn_> What does installing Linux on a blackberry even look like
<NeuroFryk> what kind of compatibility issues do you have that are software based?
<lakeoftea> mgv2 : figure out what kind of processor you have and google to see if it supports 64  bit
<ZykoticK9> NeuroFryk, without the 4+GB memory you won't really benefit from 64bit
<ZykoticK9> NeuroFryk, 30% increase in performance -- where are you getting that from???
<mgv2> i did worked actually but not the second command someone gave
<NeuroFryk> Only 2GB here... I figured I'd get a 30% boost on video encode speed ; perhaps a good jump with my database app
<mgv2> Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz
<NeuroFryk> heard the number floating around ubuntu forums; didn't hear anyone discount that as untrue
<NeuroFryk> using core 2 duo 2ghz, overclocked to 3ghz
<foey> ChodyDan : That worked perfectly. Thanks again!
<fbianconi> ZykoticK9: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm" if anything shows up the you have 64 bits capable CPU
<corigo> Just accidentally learned the man command, now how do I close an opened manual?
<bastid_raZor> corigo: :q
<lakeoftea> fbianconi : nice one
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<NeuroFryk> whats up
<foey> Can anyone recommend me a decent backup program? Preferably for Gnome. Using Ubuntu Server.
<lakeoftea> i'm pretty sure all core 2 are 64 bit > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2
<NeuroFryk> zyk: you still here?
<foey> Lakeoftea : Indeed, all Core2's are 64bit
<NeuroFryk> lake: that's correct
<^Cheeky> i did it, i did it , my ubuntu headless server is up and runningh :) :)
<Andra_Cute>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<zie>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Co_CHNJkt_Ckp_Cr>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<m30>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<beaublack>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<di-jual-anion-50>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_cari_^ce_cute>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<tolll>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Cynthia19>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<^Male28[bth-cwe->  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<masticator>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<^co_biasa_aja>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<mdg> ^Cheeky: congrats!
<SHATTERR>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ftv>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<CAPT_Fahd>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<steffany>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Yuswita>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<bad2thebone>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<GentL3meL>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_pengen_ML_ma_>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_homo>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<joni_adams>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<^^Ady_PeNgeN_KeN>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<megan20>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_coool>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<^^KONSELOR3_curh>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<cow_ol_dikantor>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Om^pgn_dielus>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<GIGOLO_JKT_36_PE>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<buns0til_25>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<anie_pisces83>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_mupeng>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<dCo0L>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ce_mencobauntukt>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<diantaranya>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<smg_binan>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<ce_sweetzz>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<mariner>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<co_criTmn>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<doel>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Emilie21>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Noe>  @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Gnea> Pici: *phew*
<musikgoat> is it over?
<Gnea> looks like it
<ctmjr> !cookie | ops
<ubottu> ops: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<insta> has anyone used mkvmerge before?
<don-i> hey...i managed to get my ip in a script..i saved it as $ipvar, but when i try to compare it to my local ip, it fails. any thoughts ?
<don-i> if [$ipvar == "192.168.0.100"]; then .....
<musikgoat> don-i: how are you comparing?
<DigitalKiwi> put it in quotes?
<don-i> tried
<don-i> also fail
<don-i> sorry...i read that wrong
<don-i> ya its in quotes, ive tried without as well
<Pici> don-i: man test for the proper [ ] sytanx
<DigitalKiwi> "$ipvar"
<don-i> DigitalKiwi: done that too
<DigitalKiwi> isn't bash equal lke -eq ?
<don-i> DigitalKiwi: tried that too
<moymoy> is there anyway to configure v4l (or uvcvideo) devices?
<don-i> I'm this tutorial website where they talk about bash scripting and if statements, and its identical cept variable names are different
<musikgoat> don-i: you might want to ask in #bash
<don-i> musikgoat: thanks i will
<independent> #oftc,#rubyonrails,#postgresql,#math,#jquery,#android,#bash,#vim,#fedora,#piratenpartei,#mysql,#perl,#django,#archlinux,#debian,#gentoo-unregistered,#freenode,#git,#haskell,#ubuntu,
<Pici> don-i: Did you look at the manpage for test?
<F3L1P3> somebody can help me?
<tonsofpcs> jumbers: yea, i'm sure you have.
<jumbers> Here too?!
<DigitalKiwi> independent: wut
<lwells> you have to be registered to join ubuntu channel now?
<durt> F3L1P3, did you ask a question?
<DigitalKiwi> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ don-i, this is supposed to be really good
<NeuroFryk> does anyone use callibre?
<entropy51423> Is there any way to get input in C without using streams? Thanks
<soreau> entropy51423: Ask in ##c
<entropy51423> Thanks
<linux_> i didn't register to join channel #ubuntu but i didn't start on this channel i was on #ubuntu-unregistered but  i got to join is there a reason to register?
<musikgoat> !register | linux
<ubottu> linux: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<XCorp> hey guys i have my ubuntu system hooked up to the tv
<entropy51423> cool
<XCorp> any idea on how to do flat panel scaling, as the corners are off the screen
<entropy51423> What are you using HDMI?
<XCorp> using nvidia card
<XCorp> yes, dvi->hdmi
<entropy51423> Umm, could you just change the resolution?
<musikgoat> XCorp: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ubuntu> bishop here live cd
<entropy51423> Just wondering outloud
<genjix> ubuntu, how is it
<genjix> u like it?
<ctmjr> XCorp: you do not have an overscan option on your tv menu?
<XCorp> im in tenvidia settigs box
<ubuntu> bigtime
<genjix> cool
<thatlinuxguy> hmmm
<genjix> is it your 1st time
<XCorp> none of the flat panel scaling options work
<ZykoticK9> genjix, that's a question that is better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<genjix> ZykoticK9: shiut up im trying to help him out if he has problems
<ubuntu> genjix used many distros  ubuntu is home
<genjix> kk
<entropy51423> Would a resolution change possibly help?
<SGottl7227> does anyone know how to install dial up modem on ubuntu
<XCorp> i dunno
<eminor> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<XCorp> i'd like to run it at 1280x720 (native res)
<eminor> ;)
<test34> SGottl7227, can be almost impossible
<frohike> I am going to through a question out their and ask.  What does everyone use as a media library software?
<StupidWeasel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/280957/ <-- Hearing clicking sounds from my harddisc. Here are the results from smartctl. I have call to be worried yes?
<test34> SGottl7227, get a non-win-modem
<XCorp> res change does not help
<Gopher1> Hey, can anybody help me real quick? Whenever I try to do something in terminal it requires me to enter my password, but doesn't seem to let me acctually type it.
<StupidWeasel> I use rhythmbox for my local music. And MediaPortal on my windows (ick!) desktop for all other media.
<scott_ino2> gopher its there, trust me
<musikgoat> StupidWeasel: yes, be worried, back up important data
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, just type it and hit enter;-)
<ZykoticK9> frohike, "media library"?  -- i use Songbird for music, and run MythTV connected to my TV for music/video/pics/gaming
<XCorp> i know in the windows control planel, there's an option to adjust the edges of the screen
<Gopher1> I hit enter and nothing happens, it's not there.
<StupidWeasel> musikgoat: Already done ;3
<XCorp> im looking for something like that
<scott_ino2> it wont show you typing
<Gopher1> I assumed that and entered it as I would, it didn't work.
<entropy51423> It doesn't show you typing your password, so no one can look over your shoulder.
<shawn_> Why would NO videos at all be working right now?
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, it wont show you typing, however if you enter it correctly and hit enter it will then say root@localhost instead of "username"
<shawn_> Online
<Gopher1> Meh, thanks I guess.  Ill just go n00b and install some windows stuff with wine
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, what exactly are you trying to do
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, wine isn't a cure all scenario perhaps i can assist
<Gopher1> Well at the time I was trying to install an IRC client because I didnt realize pidgin did the job, but its happened for other things as well
<vezult> has anyone here successfully compiled gnash-8.6 on ubuntu
<frohike> thanks ZykoticK9 I am using Songbird now and it seems to be working and Amarok sucked.  Used it for about 6 seconds.  I have an original XBOX for video in the living room
<Gopher1> Im trying to find some way, an app I suppose, to control my computer's fan
<Gopher1> Its 100% or nothing, quite annoying'
<musikgoat> StupidWeasel: actually i just looked at my values, and its about the same
<StupidWeasel> Humm
<Prohibited> lol
<musikgoat> StupidWeasel: in terms of the delta
<Prohibited> I use a PS2 for DVDs :P
<entropy51423> They used to use getpass(char *), I believe, from the unistd.h. But that is now obsolete I think. I still use it though:P
<foey> Im in the process of building up a fileserver, it will host files via samba to windows clients and perform backups. What distro would you suggest? I'm currently using Ubuntu-Server
<Prohibited> =o
<musikgoat> StupidWeasel: but the clicking is usually a sure sign of pending hardware failure
<StupidWeasel> I'm used to the harddisc clicking for unknown reasons. But it's been quiter clicks then normal lately.
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, have you checked your bios first, usually that kind of stuff is handled there first
<ctmjr> StupidWeasel: run it this way you will get more info it takes awhile it will let you know how long  sudo  smartctl -t long /dev/"drive"
<Gopher1> I'm sorry, i'm totally new to this, how would I do that?
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, it would be odd to have your fans run at 100percent unless there's something wrong
<StupidWeasel> Yea, It's an ancient laptop - gifted it by my little sister after I fixed her new machine.
<andyL> how viable is ubuntu server to be the OS of a database server ?
<Gopher1> It's only since I axed Vista and installed ubuntu
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, your motherboard BIOS isn't a linux thing, just a computer thing. When you first turn on your computer it should say something like, "press F2 to enter setup"
<StupidWeasel> I'm actually suprised the disc has held out this long. And thank you ctmjr, i'll give that a try.
<Gopher1> Ok, then what?
<scott_ino2> Gopher1, that's what i want you to do is go into your motherboards setup aka BIOS
<Gopher1> Ok
<scott_ino2> then look for something like, (which might be labled slightly different) PC health status, or something along those lines, should be in there. Then look for "Cool and quiet" if AMD don't know what it is for Intel
<ctmjr> StupidWeasel: when it is done run this to get the output smartctl -l selftest /dev/hda
<scott_ino2> annnnnnd he's gone already
<scott_ino2> *sigh
<scott_ino2> kids these days
<StupidWeasel> Or sda in this case. And I remember doing such an analysis a few months ago. =3
<foey> Im using Ubuntus server virtual manager via Gnome, however the option to install from CD or ISO is grayed out, any ideas?
<andyL> do any of you guys use ubunut server in a production environment ?
<foey> AndyL : I'm currently testing Ubuntu server for a production system.
<addohm> What is the best program to manage an MP3 player? Rythmbox doesn't seem to copy files over to my sony very well.
<DigitalKiwi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<scott_ino2> addohm, depends on the player, can't believe rythmbox would even support it out of the box, usually requires plugins, libraries etc..
<alexandre_> irc.ubuntu.org server exists?
<Aalinux> Yes, i think
<carpediem> addohm: you might try banshee, if that doesn't work, amarok.
<soreau> alexanderwz: Try pinging it
<soreau> alexandre_:  Try pinging it
<alexandre_> Aalinux, It don't connect here.
<treetop> i got a apch2 server setup but cant not get the site to pull up can anyone please help me
<Aalinux> alexandre_: Join #freenode , /join #freenode
<Astana> hey guys
<alexandre_> soreau, I don't know irc.ubuntu.org's port.
<lstarnes> alexandre_: irc almost always uses 6667
<Aalinux> alexandre_: irc.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> alexandre_: if you don't specify a port, your client will guess 6667
<nyu_> any idea why my linux box isnt showing up in the workgroup on my windows machines?
<lstarnes> alexandre_: it's actually chat.freenode.net, but irc.ubuntu.com points to it
<alexandre_> Aalinux, and .org?
<soreau> alexandre_:  Doesn't matter. Just run pin irc.ubuntu.org
<bastid_raZor> treetop: if no help here try #apache
<lstarnes> alexandre_: you're using it now
<addohm> scott_ino2: what is the best way to find the proper plugins for my particular player?
<Astana> i want to connect my vbox's Windows to my Linux Ubuntu
<Astana> throuth ethernet
<ValentineX> What happened? MY friend was using XP+ubuntu, but then he reinstalled Xp, now where is ubuntu? is there anyway to bring back his ubuntu?
<scott_ino2> addohm, by searching via google, sorry but i mean that's probably the best way
<lstarnes> !grubfix | ValentineX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix
<scott_ino2> addohm, what device do you have
<lstarnes> oops.
<treetop> <bastid_raZor> ty
<ValentineX> hehehehe
<Astana> !grub | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alexandre_> lstarnes, irc.ubuntu.org = irc.ubuntu.com = irc.freenode.net = chat.freenode.net?
<soreau> alexandre_:  I believe it's irc.ubuntu.com on port 80001
<soreau> 8001
<aa33> .br
<lstarnes> soreau: irc is 6667
<lstarnes> soreau: but freenode uses 6665-6667, 7001, 7070, and 8000-8002
<soreau> lstarnes: *shrug*
<ZykoticK9> Astana, if you're using VBox you need to first verify that you have a local IP address in the VM (ie 192.x.x.x) and not the NATed 10.x.x.x
<addohm> scott_ino2: model: NWZ-S716F
<Astana> ZykoticK9, i've some 10.0.2.5
<Astana> ZykoticK9,  so i've to edit that
<Astana> .
<Astana> ?
<ZykoticK9> Astana, in VBox edit the VM - go to Network and switch it from NAT to Bridged Adapter
<Astana> ZykoticK9, done :)
<Astana> so ..?
<ZykoticK9> Astana, reboot the VM
<Astana> ZykoticK9, ok
<devZero> is anyone aware of an issue w/ installing Grub on an Intel Mac Mini3,1? Installation goes fine, but as it's installing Grub I get "executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error"
<devZero> I've installed on this machine before, but for some reason today it just doesn't work.
<eminor> is there a program to make my pc coffee cooking? i'm getting tired...
<Astana> ZykoticK9, is the Bridged adapter like host interface ?
<foey> lol, its 5am here. I've been up since 8pm.
<devZero> another bit of info... it's 9.0.4
<Astana> ZykoticK9,  ..coz i've no bridged adapter
<MenZa> eminor: Well, you might want to take that elsewhere, but check out RFC 2324 (this is strictly for Ubuntu support).
<ZykoticK9> Astana, yes - if one doesn't work, try the other
<mercutio22>  is it possible to remove my full name information from my user account info?
<Astana> ZykoticK9,
<Astana> ok
<ZykoticK9> Astana, what version of VBox are you using?
<kudi> how do i make a script for auto clean?
<Astana> ZykoticK9, 2.1.4
<scott_ino2> addohm, honestly... no idea.. might check banshee's supported device list
<Astana> ZykoticK9, is there any update ?
<ZykoticK9> Astana, forget it -- you NEED to upgrade, getting the network setup you want if VERY difficult under any 2.x VBox -- it's EASY for 3.x
<eminor> kudi, clean what?
<kudi> auto clean "cleans up" ubutntu
<kudi> ii ran it and it restores its freshness
<kudi> i want it to run periodically
<Astana> ZykoticK9, sudo upgrade vbox-ose is working or i've to download,compile and install it myself ?
<ZykoticK9> Astana, I don't know what version Ubuntu's OSE is at?  I use Sun's repos for the non-OSE version.  I don't know -- checking.
<MenZa> eminor: emcas can do it.
<Astana> ZykoticK9, ok brotha
<ZykoticK9> Astana, "apt-get install vitualbox-3.0"
<bastid_raZor> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<eminor> kudi, whats the name of the program?
<ZykoticK9> bastid_raZor, that "!info virtualbox-ose" needs to be updated
<Astana> ZykoticK9, ok brotha.. bastid_raZor thanks to bots ! lol
<keylla> olá
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: that is the current version in hardy.
<kudi> eminor: autoclean
<bastid_raZor> ZykoticK9: not hardy but jaunty
<ZykoticK9> Astana, sorry!  It's cause I have Sun's repos!!!  vitualbox-3.0 won't be in your list!
<Astana> ZykoticK9, is it Ok if i install vbox 3 on vbox 2.1 ?
<ValentineX> How to use emerald themer?
<devZero> anyone know if grub supports being installed on a guid disk?
<keylla> Hi
<Astana> lol
<ValentineX> keylla: :*
<foey> Is there anyway to load virtual boxes vms when ubuntu starts ?
<nanotube> !hi | keylla
<ubottu> keylla: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> Astana, my advice is now to add Sun's repos - http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<keylla> how are you?
<Astana> ZykoticK9, what's the difference ?
<ValentineX> keylla: fine , how is your linux , came for some help?
<ZykoticK9> foey, oh god do I ever wish that was straight forward!
<keylla> My linux is ubuntu
<foey> Zykotick9, hehe, I guessed as much :-(
<ValentineX> my linux is also ubuntu sexy ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Astana, the non-OSE is a newer version by the looks of things and has USB support
<keylla> sexy?
<Astana> ZykoticK9, sounds greate then !
<eminor> kudi, does anybody a program named "autoclean"?
<eminor> +know
<eminor> oh
<eminor> lol
<ZykoticK9> eminor, it works like "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<koolhead1> eminor: sudp apt-get autoclean !!
<koolhead1> *sudo
<scott_ino2> eminor do man clean in a terminal and read up
<ubuntu> leaving bbaksoon
<Astana> ZykoticK9, do u know anthing about remastersys ?
<ValentineX> what is that program you guys know many nice ubuntu softwares you dont share with mee >.<
<koolhead1> hey ubuntu
<scott_ino2> eminor, man apt-get
<scott_ino2> in a terminal
<scott_ino2> sorry.
<eminor> kk, i know apt-get autoclean
<Astana> !remastersys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remastersys
<ZykoticK9> Astana, not really - i know what it is, but never found a need for it myself
<eminor> and aptitude autoclean..
<foey> I have Ubuntu Server and have installed Virtual machine manager on Gnome, I can connect to the host but are unable to install from a CD, I'm only given the option to install from a webpath, the rest is grayed out, Any ideas?!
<eminor> but not a program named autoclean
<Astana> ZykoticK9, remastersys helps creating ur own "edition" of ubuntu for instance..but i don't know if i've to burn all the files or just the iso
<koolhead1> foey: is it not asking for file path ?
<ZykoticK9> eminor, autoclean is just to remove orphaned packages, it doesn't clean up very much
<eross> my razormouse (USB) keeps hanging after 1-2 minutes and I have to switch to my other usb mouse. Do I need to add IRQPOLL to my boot?
<ValentineX> I also want to create me own Ubuntu edition with my selected softwares, I do not know programming, is it possible for me?
<ZykoticK9> Astana, as I said, "I know what it it... but have never used it"
<eminor> ZykoticK9, yeaaah.. but it's still not a program :-)
<ZykoticK9> eminor, no it's not a program
<foey> Koolhead1 : No, it only gives me the option for "Network install Tree (HTTP, FTP or NFS)" the rest, Local media and Network Boot are greyed out.
<tleuser> sory i am test
<eminor> kudi, so you meant "apt-get autoclean"?
<bastid_raZor> !remaster | ValentineX
<ubottu> ValentineX: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Docteh> will karmic be a LTS version?
<Docteh> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<kudi> eminor: yes
<koolhead1> foey: if u have apache running put the copy there and provide the path
<koolhead1> but it is wiered
<koolhead1> :(
<eminor> ok.. and you wanna run it autmatically?
<matius> hi
<foey> Koolhead1 : Good idea, its running, ill try that now.
<eminor> does the word "automatically" exist in english, is it correct? i'm not sure..^^
<koolhead1> foey: lemme know once your done:D
<lstarnes> eminor: yes
<foey> Koolhead1 : Do I place the files from the CD in there or the ISO file?
<ValentineX> bastid_raZor: thank u hehehehe http://aaqil66.blogspot.com/2009/09/create-your-own-ubuntu-edition-linux.html
<tarelerulz> How do you make sound recorder   record sound coming from your sound card?
<koolhead1> foey: the files
<^Cheeky> http://pastebin.com/m762ae045
<koolhead1> foey: and then simply paste the webserver path
<^Cheeky> that happened to me in that room
<ZykoticK9> foey, an alternative would be to try installing using kvm (i think vm manager is just a gui front end to kvm)
<^Cheeky> :S
<valley_> I'm failing to build handbrake with the following error; any ideas?: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lbz2
<defendguin> how do  i give access for nm-applet to my default keyring?   i don't want to have to type it in every time
<ZykoticK9> valley, an alternative http://www.getdeb.net/app/Handbrake
<eminor> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ValentineX> Linux is fun fun fun fun fun fun
<eminor> kudi, check this out ^^
<ZykoticK9> defendguin, FYI http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<foey> Koolhead1 : ok, my path would be http://127.0.0.1/Windows/
<koolhead1> ValentineX: +1
<koolhead1> foey: what exactly are you doing are u setting up ubuntu virtualbox over windows
<koolhead1> ?
<kudi> eminor: thanks
<defendguin> hmm so all you really need is a default keyring with a blank password
<ryguy> are there any browsers that don't rape my cpu? I'm running a 0.85 GHz PIII
<foey> Koolhead1 : I've got ubuntu server with Gnome installed and wish to use Windows for a application in a VM. I need the windows installation to start with Ubuntu
<kermit> ryguy: google's
<MenZa> ryguy: epiphany-browser
<koolhead1> ryguy: elinks :P
<kermit> ryguy: telnet
<koolhead1> kermit: :P
<ryguy> Im using google chrom and that rapes my memory, and 'firefox rapes my cpu
<koolhead1> (09:47:26  IST) koolhead1: ryguy: elinks :P
<kermit> hey now be fair, firefox rapes your memory too
<ryguy> my computers sick of getting raped, it has to take enough counciling as it is
<ryguy> lol
<koolhead1> kermit: well yeah firefox rapes asa well
<kermit> conkeror might be fast.. i know impatient ppl who use it.
<ryguy> then why is FF so well liked?
<koolhead1> foey: try and see if any sucess
<kermit> ryguy: its the original browser.. derived from netcape.
<kermit> netscape
<ValentineX> My emerald is not changing themes
<foey> Koolhead1 : "Unable to complete install, Could not find an installable distribution"
<koolhead1> foey: no clue buddy :(
<koolhead1> are u putting packages for same OS that u are installing via VM
<ryguy> lol elinks is horrible looking
<eminor> midori is a leightweight browser, too.. but it's not really stable
<koolhead1> ryguy: it wont rape your CPU :D
<foey> Koolhead1 : No, I've give KVM a try, never used it before. Thanks for the help mate
<ryguy> lol i guess not
<koolhead1> foey: point me to your blog once you are done installing.it will help others :)
<ZykoticK9> foey, FYI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/CreateGuests
<eminor> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ryguy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ryguy> it had to be done.
<eminor> java is an island.. nothing to do with coffee :)
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * ryguy feels guilty
<kermit> why would my /dev/video0 (built in web cam) just stop working? it says no such device.. it used to work fine, how could i have broken this?
<tarelerulz> How do you record from your sound card ? I have changed all the inputs and none seem to be the sound card.  Ubuntu 9.04
<kermit> tarelerulz: with audacity?
<fbianconi> !info kaffe
<ubottu> kaffe (source: kaffe): A JVM to run Java bytecode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.1.8-5.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 65 kB, installed size 168 kB
<alexandre_> I chat about acessibility for blind peoples...
<ZykoticK9> kermit, is this a v4l device?  did you do a kernel update recently?  if so you might have to reinstall v4l?  just taking stabs in the dark here.
<kermit> ZykoticK9: i dont know
<tarelerulz> Kermit ,  I don't think it will work if I can't  record from the sound recorder that comes with Ubuntu.  I don't need something complex .
<user321> New Web Browser for Ubuntu Karmic and higher released: http://dooble.sourceforge.net/
<kermit> ZykoticK9: i dont know if its v4l.. i did whatever updates the updater thing said to
<user321> http://master.dl.sourceforge.net/project/dooble/Dooble-Web-Browser_0.07_svn874_Ubuntu-Karmic-9.10-1i386.deb
<ZykoticK9> kermit, does "ls /dev/video*" show anything?  what sort of webcam is it?
<kermit> ZykoticK9: /dev/video0 is there, it just says no such device if i try to access it.    i dont know what kind of cam it is, its built in to a dell laptop.
<ValentineX> user321: only for karmic?
<kermit> ZykoticK9: it was working just a couple weeks ago..
<ksnp> how do i check if i have apparmor running ?
<user321> karmic an higher, the installer works fine, test the other, maybe qt libs are needed
<ksnp> how can i disable it ? (i am actually using debian, but...)
<lucaxxxxxx> hello! im having problems building a livefs, how can up update squashfs for kernel 2.6.31?
<ZykoticK9> kermit, if /dev/video0 is present that means the kernel sees the webcam hardware - this is GOOD.  What are you using to view the webcam with?  Cheese?
<eminor> where's the sourcecode of doodle?
<kermit> ZykoticK9: i tried a few things, including cheese, which all say its not there, and cat /dev/video0 even says no such device.
<kermit> ZykoticK9: how does it just being in /dev/ mean the kernel sees it?
<kermit> ZykoticK9: you can put anything in there
<ZykoticK9> kermit, ls -l /dev/video0
<rajiv> i have a package that is in 2 apt repositories. how can i tell which one will be installed with apt-get install ?
<ZykoticK9> kermit, typically people should NOT be putting things in /dev -- leave it to Plug'n'Pray
<ZykoticK9> rajiv, "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME"
<Out_Cold> now would you use windows if this was only supported by it?? http://www.nvidia.com/object/promotion_dell3D_bundle.html
<kermit> ZykoticK9: crw-rw----+ 1 root video 81, 0 Sep 20 18:46 /dev/video0
<ValentineX> how to reload windows decorator?
<rajiv> ZykoticK9: thx
<ZykoticK9> kermit, if your user part of the video group "cat /etc/group | grep video"
<ValentineX> how to reload windows decorator? post no 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450372
<Satisfied> anybody here on x86_64 ubuntu ?    I just can't figure out how to get facebook flash videos to run... always says I need to upgrade but I have the latest version
<Out_Cold> Satisfied, i have a similar problem, the solution may be to downgrade the flash version
<kermit> ZykoticK9: i changed the perms, that didnt matter.. if i just cat the dev it says 'no such device' not 'access denied'
<Satisfied> okay, now thats fucked up... i'll give a try,thanks.
<eminor> ValentineX, ALT+F2 and type "emerald --replace"
<kermit> ZykoticK9: maybe i should just reboot
<ZykoticK9> kermit, give it a shot.  Sorry, i got nothing else for you.  good luck.
<kermit> ZykoticK9: thanks
<W4R106K> hi
<hlfshell> hi all -  i am running ubuntu ona  netbook,and am trying to get maximus working. it wont get rid of the metacity toollbar, which i want to do. should i turn off metacity? if so, how do i do that?
<lisat> I'm running UNR and I was wondering if it would be possible to change the default path to my home folder (and all subfolders like Documents, Video, etc.) to an SMB share over a VPN?
<lisat> also is there any reason why that might be a good idea?
<lisat> *bad
<lisat> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<eminor> what is your favorite gtk-theme?
<valley> I've switched to openbox 8) ... not really your desired response though
<eminor> doesnt openbox use gtk?
<DigitalKiwi> murrina themes are smexy
<eminor> yeah, i created my own :-)
<Malaclyps> i'm having problems into a Franken-KArmic machine, which is complaining that mountall doesn't have all the symbols it needs
<Malaclyps> what's a good way to get past mountall, or at least pull up a single user prompt before it crashes?
<Malaclyps> i'm going to try and stick a "bash" command into /etc/init/mountall.conf to see if that would help
<clave> hello
<eminor> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/2530/screenshotdl.png
<eminor> :)
<MenZa> eminor: Please stop posting offtopic stuff in here.
<clave> i have a question, (my english is poor but I ll try to explain myself) I m a musician, and I tryed to run an external usb sound card,but i didnt find any info, I tried using the ubuntu studio pack, and even without the external card I cant run Jack without latency, the thing is, I know lot of musicians trying to use Ubuntu for working, but there is not the hardware compatibility or the pro programs we need; my question is how can I help to make it, to help t
<clave> hat because i m really tired of the others OS and using pirate programs
<eraggo> How i can find zombie processes in shell?
<Aalinux> eraggo: ps aux
<Prohibited> Every time I log in Ubuntu automatically starts the Terminal and Firefox, I've checked System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications and neither programs are listed there.
<jussi01> clave: are you running the realtime kernel?
<casinoDave> yo room!
<clave> I really dont know I m relatively new
<clave> 2 or 3 months ago I know I tried
<clave> lot but lot of things
<clave> with alsa and ubuntu studio
<clave> then my time was over and I had to go back to other OS to work
<jussi01> clave: I would recommend installing ubuntustudio 8.04 or waiting for karmic to come out - there were some problems with the current one.
<clave> when karmic come out?
<casinoDave> Oct 30
<jussi01> clave: in about 3-4 weeks
<clave> the thing is I know lot of musicians that as me, want to work in ubuntu, lot of them tried and they experienced the same frustrating thing
<jvan> ciao
<jussi01> clave: yeah, we are working on it over with ubuntu studio, however "rome wasnt built in a day"
<jussi01> !it | jvan
<ubottu> jvan: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<clave> there are compatibility problems, latency problems, and the programs are not yet developed to work as the other pro programs; so i wanna help
<clave> i just dont know how
<MenZa> jvan: Hello. Mind this channel is for English support only - for Italian support, try #ubuntu-it :)
<jussi01> clave: start by heading over to #ubuntustudio
<jvan> ok thanks
<clave> thanks
<ryguy> whats the lightest version of ubuntu, I'm on a 850 MHz PIII, 371 MiB of RAM
<mow_> is it possible to mount  a single dir from a device using fstab?
<MenZa> ryguy: Xubuntu for official !flavors, for even lighter ones, try !fluxbuntu
<ryguy> I'm on xubuntu right now, but its still kinda slow for me
<clave> exit
<eminor> lubuntu with lxde..
<steven__> I have 2.4 Ghz Core 2 Duo and 3 GB of RAM. Should I use 32-bit Ubuntu or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<ryguy> 64 bit
<toastedmilk> Anybody feel like giving some wine help?
<eminor> i'd like 2 drink some..
<jimbeam12> hi all
<jimbeam12> does anyone know to load gnome desktop quicker.
<eminor> buy a new computer
<eminor> ?
<hulio> where is the karmic koala room?
<lstarnes> hulio: #ubuntu+1
<eminor> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hulio> lstarnes: thank you
<Balsaq> ubuntu 9.04 has the web janitor feature, reminds me a little of crap cleaner...suggests i dump2 files but also says "am i aware this might break my computer",,,hmmm are you folks cleaning your computer with this thing?
<Geoffrey2> there's an app in ubuntu that allows you to change the size of digital pictures....and I keep forgetting it's name
<bastid_raZor> Geoffrey2: gimp?
<kermit> Geoffrey2: i'm sure GIMP  does it, but 'convert' can do it in bulk in a script
<kermit> Geoffrey2: which is part of imagemagick
<Geoffrey2> probably convert, it was something you could run from the command line
<Geoffrey2> yep, that's it...thanks
<zachtib> anyone know when the karmic beta comes out?
<zachtib> where is everyone? :(
<lstarnes> zachtib: october 29
<zachtib> isn't that the final
<fhenning09> yeah
<lstarnes> zachtib: that's the final, sorry
<theammonal> Hello. I'm having issues connecting with my yahoo through pidgin. What's up?
<fhenning09> Not sure on the beta, you could google it.
<fhenning09> Not sure details?
<theammonal> It just says connecting. That's it.
<theammonal> I've tried logging into mail via firefox and it works.
<fhenning09> alert theammonal Gets hung up?
<Rave1> zachtib,  oct 1
<eminor> i don't know why those people don't install a rolling release distro if they cannot wait to get new software.. :)
<zachtib> theammonal: iirc, yahoo recently changed something that caused a problem with pidgin
<zachtib> Rave1: cool :)
<theammonal> Nooo!!!!!!
<bastid_raZor> !yahoo | theammonal
<ubottu> theammonal: At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<bastid_raZor> theammonal: if i remember correctly there has already been an update released that fixed this.
<theammonal> I think I'm using the default with Hardy Heron. 8.04
<bastid_raZor> theammonal: apt-cache policy pidgin  ..can you pastebin the output.
<fhenning09> notify theammonal here: http://www.kabatology.com/06/22/pidgin-2-5-7-for-ubuntu-fixes-yahoo-login-issues/
<theammonal> Ok. I got logged out. It's workin gnow, thank you.
<fhenning09> notice theammonal here: http://www.kabatology.com/06/22/pidgin-2-5-7-for-ubuntu-fixes-yahoo-login-issues/
<eminor> i had problems with empathy and jabber yesterday... is this a known problem, too?
<zachtib> http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ they have a repo with 2.6.1
<theammonal> Pidgin is working now. Thanks tons guys.
<causasui> on my computer (ubuntu 9.04), I can see an unsecured wireless network and connect to it. on my girlfriend's computer (kubuntu 9.04) it thinks the network is secured and wont connect even when I set it to "no security". any ideas?
<Rishab_> hello all
<eminor> !hi|Rishab_
<ubottu> Rishab_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eminor> ^^
<Rishab_> am using ubuntu 9.04, while trying to read other NTFS partition every thing works fine but i am unable to paste any folder there. It denied ...
<fhenning09> It has been seriously quite in here.
<Rishab_> can some one tell me how to change the permission of complete partition, I want to make a backup in other parition.. So atleast I can write folder in my other NTFS partition..
<Rishab_> eminar
<fhenning09> Oh I had a question thats really not life altering or anything. I know windows OS's XP and forward use NTFS. What file sytem is Linux technically labelled as?
<eminor> huh?
<MenZa> fhenning09: any :)
<fhenning09> Is there a specific name for it? Me and a friend of mine got into an argument
<bastid_raZor> fhenning09: ext3 .. and windows has issues reading it.
<eminor> Rishab_, there are 2 drivers for ntfs afair.. one of them does only support reading. make sure you are using the "ntfs-3g" driver
<celthunder> fhenning09, ext2-3-4 reiserfs ...thers others
<fhenning09> Well I told him it had multiple partitions labled ext....swap..... etc etc
<eminor> Rishab_, and mount with "rw" option
<fhenning09> Ubuntu would be ext3 corrent?
<fhenning09> correct?
<fhenning09> mt
<maco> fhenning09: maybe
<maco> fhenning09: depends how you set it up. ext2, ext4, reiserfs...theyre all options
<Rishab_> eminar i have checked that NTFS-3g driver persent in my system
<maco> oh xfs too...
<eminor> Rishab_, could you type "mount" in a console and nopaste it?
<eminor> nopaste the output..
<fhenning09> Okay well thats where I was uncertain in my argument he had swore his professor had used a name to catagorize Linux's system in the way WINblows in NTFS
<rufensis> Does anyone know the proper chat room to ask a non-technical advice question about open vpn services?
<Rishab_> #mountntmpfs on /UNIONFS/lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)nproc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)nsysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)nprocbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)nudev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)ntmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)ndevpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)nrootfs on / type rootfs (rw)n/dev/hdb on /cdrom type iso9660
<eminor> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<dabernal> Hi all
<eminor> that's what a meant with "nopaste" :D
<dabernal> how can I configure multiple monitors using shell?
<eminor> *i
<maco> fhenning09: ext3 is the most common general-use FS, but for servers ReiserFS is common. for high performance, XFS.... oh JFFS is good for solid state drives...
<Rishab_> eminor http://paste.ubuntu.com/281017/
<losher> rufensis: I'm not sure. Ask your question and maybe someone will redirect you...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rufensis> Does anyone have a recommendation for a vpn service in Britain that can use open vpn and be as free as possible?
<eminor> Rishab_, i don't see a ntfs-partition there, which one is the partition where the folder is saved?
<fhenning09> Well as soon as they bring SDD way down I'll probably use that as my primary system drive
<MenZa> !ot | rufensis
<ubottu> rufensis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: faster than me ;)
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: I tabcomplete factoids. That helps.
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: nice
<ActionParsnip> MenZa: not sure thats possible in carrier
<fhenning09> see you guys later.
<MenZa> ActionParsnip: -ot if you want more information ;)
<ActionParsnip> ooh yeah
<fhenning09> Gonna sllep wake up and do this all over again tommorrow.
<Rishab_> eminor http://paste.ubuntu.com/281019/
<Prohibited> If I edited the /etc/hosts file and wanted to make a website (E.g. example.com) to redirect to 127.0.01, would i use example.com 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.0.1 example.com ?
<web5|org|ua> How to make fast opening any menu right by the click ?
<eminor> Rishab_, where is the folder you want to backup and where do you want to save it?
<bastid_raZor> Prohibited: 127 example
<Prohibited> thanks
<losher> Prohibited: 'man hosts' says the address comes first...
<Prohibited> hmm
<bastid_raZor> Rishab_: paste /etc/fstab
<wertik_rus> yea ip host
<Rishab_> hey
<Rishab_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281025/ eminor  <bastid_raZor>
<Rishab_> it says permission denied
<Prohibited> How do I make a file using the Terminal?
<Rishab_> I want to make backup from my ext3 partition to NTFS partition eminar
<Prohibited> Sudo ..
<lstarnes> Prohibited: touch filename
<bastid_raZor> Rishab_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<lstarnes> Prohibited: sudo isn't usually required for it
<eminor> Rishab_, for me your fstab isnt interesting.. the output of "mount" shows me that theres no ntfs-partition mounted actually.
<Prohibited> its for a locked directory ;p
<Prohibited> done, thanks
<Rishab_> eminor but the fdisk -l  shows the all partition table
<Rishab_> that i have poted above and it clearly shows the same..
<eminor> Rishab_, yes, but you have to mount the partition before you can read or write anything
<Prohibited> How do I delete files using the Terminal?
<lstarnes> Prohibited: rm
<eminor> Prohibited, man rm
<Rishab_> eminor as I told you that I can read the partition but can't write over it.. It's the read only..
<ActionParsnip> Rishab_: if you want the ENTIRE partition you can use partimage
<d1gital> alright guys, my assistant sysadmin went and installed ubuntu-desktop on the server. how to remove all the packages installed by it?
<Adys> Im running the packaged nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-185; since yesterday x/kdm dont properly start I just get a blackscreen. this happened before but my workarounds dont work anymore. $ status kdm says it works
<bastid_raZor> !purekde | d1gital ignore the apt-get install portion
<ubottu> d1gital ignore the apt-get install portion: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Prohibited> Google "Ubuntu <Your Graphics Driver>
<Prohibited> I had to do that to fix my driver
<MenZa> Adys: Are you by chance on Karmic?
<Adys> yes MenZa
<MenZa> Adys: then #ubuntu+1 is what you want.
<MenZa> !karmic | Adys
<ubottu> Adys: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Adys> thanks
<lstarnes> d1gital: you could likely try sudo tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop
<musschrott> hi
<musschrott> quick question: why is it, that when i turn down the master volume (all the way down to "mute"), that i can still hear sound (eg. audacious or flash in firefox)?
<d1gital> apt-get and aptitude both remove only the metapackage, not all the packages installed by it.
<musschrott> shouldn't it be muted, when i mute it?
<Prohibited> downloaded a program (in a .RAR). It was about 108 MB and it downloaded at 30kb/s from some stupid file hosting website (with about a million ads/popups) and then I extract it and inside of a 32-bit deb, 32-bit rpm and a 64-bit deb.
<Prohibited> ><
<lstarnes> d1gital: what about tasksel?
<d1gital> lstarnes:  tasksel seems to be what i'm looking for. thanks
<Steil> Prohibited: what is your question?
<Prohibited> no question, just complaining.
<Steil> lol
<Prohibited> ><
<musschrott> also: is there a way to turn off the 1-minute shut down-counter and have ubuntu shut down immediately upon clicking?
<Prohibited> that reminds me ...
<Prohibited> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Prohibited> hm
<LogicalDash> How can I make Java ignore my system's colors?
<eminor> Rishab_, you told me that you want to backup a folder and write to a ntfs-partition, but you don't have a ntfs partition mounted
<optimizer> what's a good linux compatible high resolution (> 10 megapixel) webcam?
<Geoffrey2> man, it is SOO much fun to follow example commands exactly, only to have the computer keep shooting error messages....
<eminor> oh, hes gone ^^
<Docteh> optimizer: do those exist for windows/osx?
<d1gital> if i install xfce or something to that effect (to appease newb sysadmin =P), can i do so without installing gdm/kdm so it doesnt run all the time?
<Prohibited> CrossOVer is dling all of these fonts >.>
<d1gital> i just want to use startx when its needed
<Docteh> d1gital: you could tell gdm to not start
<Docteh> !services
<d1gital> docteh: i guess that would work.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: you can just apt-get install xfce4
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: you will then only get the DE
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to resize some jpg images....but I can't get the -resize option to work.....
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: could use gthumb or imagemagick
<d1gital> actionparsnip: cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: imagemagick will allow you to batch resize using bash script ;)
<eminor> Geoffrey2, convert <file> -resize 800x600 <newfile> for example
<giacomo_c> hello
<musschrott> quick question: why is it, that when i turn down the master volume (all the way down to "mute"), that i can still hear sound (eg. audacious or flash in firefox)? can i somehow change it so that "Mute" actually means "muted"?
<giacomo_c> would anyone know why i can't get to my gdm manager?
<Docteh> what can I use to access a /dev like /dev/ttyACM0 with read and write?
<Prohibited> To stop gdm to stop booting you have to use Ctrl Alt F1, then login with your user/pass, use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop then sudo sh /path/file and then after the install is done use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Prohibited> to stop it so you can install the driver *
<kermit> musschrott: its probably just a really poor sound card
<LogicalDash> Docteh, if you are content with just passing bits between files, you can use dd
<mcmlxxi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<musschrott> kermit: on-board sound
<kermit> musschrott: if you turn down the 'PCM' level, that might work better than 'master'
<Prohibited> "Karmic WILL break"
<Prohibited> not very reassuring
<giacomo_c> heh
<LogicalDash> Prohibited, it's because it isn't finished yet :P
<MenZa> Prohibited: that's because it's not finished yet.
<giacomo_c> it is in alpha afterall
<Prohibited> I love this channel
<Docteh> LogicalDash: I'm trying to write an AT command to something and see what it comes back with, hopefully without writing some code
<MaWaLe> how can i save mys ssh keys to transfer them to a new acquired laptop?
<giacomo_c> anyways, back to my problem... under system>administrative, there is no logon screen option
<musschrott> kermit: thx for the tip, but even PCM all the way down, audacious is still very much audible ;)
<Prohibited> ask one thing (or comment on something), changes are multiple people will reply.
<MaWaLe> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<LogicalDash> Docteh, can't help, sorry
<Prohibited> giacomo_c: Screen option? Try Display
<giacomo_c> no, i want to change my gdm, but i can't find it anymore
<Prohibited> oh.
<losher> Prohibited: it's not mean to be reassuring. It's meant to deter you from using something that isn't ready...
<Prohibited> trying to install a NVIDIA graphics driver?
<giacomo_c> no
<musschrott> kermit: thx anyway, i guess this can't be helped
<giacomo_c> me?
<giacomo_c> no
<d1gital> uhh why did tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop just remove mysql-server ?!?!?!
<Prohibited> o.o
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: removing ubuntu-desktop does nothing, its a hollow meta-package
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: it will be needed to change release though
<d1gital> removing via apt-get does nothing
<d1gital> removing via tasksel removes the associated packages
<ActionParsnip> d1gital: sure it does, it uninstalls the package
<optimizer> in genral, of a given price, do scanners or digital cameras have higher resolution?
<d1gital> which apparently includes mysql-server
<d1gital> yes, yes the hollow metapackage effectively doing nothing to my system
<giacomo_c> is there another way to change my gdm theme?  whats the name of the login screen app?
<giacomo_c> or i guess program
<MenZa> !ot | optimizer
<ubottu> optimizer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<giacomo_c> maybe i can try running it from a terminal
<giacomo_c> any ideas?
<eminor> the login screen application is gdm
<kermit> can i turn on key-click in ubuntu?
<optimizer> MenZa: i'm looking or a ubuntu compatible scanner; hwo is that off topic?
<d1gital> i really, REALLY hope mysql is the only thing that got removed. (aside from what i was trying to remove, of course)
<MenZa> !hardware | optimizer
<ubottu> optimizer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<MaWaLe> how can i save my SSH keys to copy them on a new laptop?
<Geoffrey2> eminor, ok, if I have a folder full of .jpg files, and I simply want to cut them down to a specific size, say 1536x1024.....what's my command?
<MenZa> MaWaLe: save ~/.ssh
<losher> MaWaLe: There are host keys are in /etc/ssh. You probably don't want to transfer those, as they *are* supposed to be host-specific. The other keys you might need are in $HOME/.ssh which you can/should copy. Most people copy their $HOME directories anyway when they move machines...
<Geoffrey2> when I try wildcards, the program just sits there and does...well....nothing, as far as I can tell
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: its working away
<MaWaLe> losher, MenZa: thx : but i have multiple SSH keys from different machines
<Prohibited> I hate CrossOver
<Stoy> Hi, yesterday I suddenly lost all sound on my dell latitude e5400 laptop running Ubuntu 9.04, I managed to solve it by recompiling alsa using module assistant, but when I now booted my laptop the sound was gone again
<MenZa> MaWaLe: ~/.ssh should contain all your ssh keys.
<Prohibited> it spends 5 minutes downloading some fonts, when it finally gets to installing Microsoft Office it says "FAILED".
<musschrott> in ubuntu 8, a click on "shut down" meant immediate shut down. now, after upgrading to 9, it has a 1-minute countdown. how do i get rid of it?
<tasslehoff> How can I work around the annoying bug where Ubuntu tries to open my previous session even though I have unchecked the box. Where does it store info about my session?
<lstarnes> musschrott: 8.10?
<MaWaLe> MenZa: i'm talking about SSH keys from different machines that i want to put on the same new machine
<MenZa> MaWaLe: ah.
<Geoffrey2> so this is valid?     convert * -resize 1536x1024 *
<maco> musschrott: i think the point is so that you can go "crap i bumped the wrong button!"
<musschrott> maco: but i don't click the wrong button ;)
<MenZa> Geoffrey2: I'd be careful with that.
<musschrott> lstarnes: i beleive so, yes
<musschrott> believe*
<Stoy> however, I can/could still hear sound in gdm, but all sound is gone after login, anyone got any ideas?
<eminor> Geoffrey2, use a for-loop..
<musschrott> maco: any idea how to get rid of the countdown?
<maco> musschrott: nope. i dont use gnome
<musschrott> oic
<MaWaLe> MenZa: so... any idea?
<jsoft> Ubuntu keeps bitching when I try to eject ( from the cdrom drives button ) the cd.
<Geoffrey2> I have to keep reminding myself how touchy linux is about upper-lower case...... .jpg and .JPG are NOT the same thing.....
<jsoft> Given device '/blah/blah/HAL/blah' is not a volume or drive.
<eminor> Geoffrey2, for f in *.jpg; do convert $f -resize 800x600 ${f%.*}-800x600.jpg ; done
<eminor> untested
<kermit> Geoffrey2,eminor: i'd make a target subdir/ rather than mess with the filenames
<bastid_raZor> musschrott: if i right click the applet in the toolbar and go to preferences i have the option to uncheck 'confirm dialog window for shut/reboot'
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert -resize 1536x1024 {};
<xtremepyro> my onboard wlan is crapping out (common for this model) so i replaced it and need to disable/blacklist the onboard one and make it use the new usb ones i got (set up with ndiswrapper)
<kermit> ActionParsnip: its \;
<Prohibited> wine: /home/scott/.wine is not owned by you
<musschrott> bastid_raZor: oh, that was easy, thx
<elfranne> I just installed another Linux on my ubuntu laptop just for testing but now it is directly booting from the other linux without letting me choose from Grub, but the boot flag is set to Ubuntu ... maybe booting from MBR ? or what ?
<Prohibited> >.>]
<musschrott> bastid_raZor: somehow managed to overlook that /shame
<ActionParsnip> kermit: gah
<maco> elfranne: boot flag is irrelevant when you use grub
<xtremepyro> Prohibited: chown -R is
<bastid_raZor> musschrott: its easy to do. :)
<maco> elfranne: is the grub menu.lst not properly configured?
<xtremepyro> it*
<Prohibited> xtremepyro: Any other options?
<waratos> how do I compile a kernel using both cores?
<Prohibited> xtremepyro: And, is it chown -R is $user or what.
<MaWaLe> how can i save my gpg keys to put them on the new machine?
<elfranne> maco: they are two menu.lst : one one the Ubuntu partition and another on the other linuxx partition ... now it is using the second one
<xtremepyro> Prohibited: chown --help explains the usage
<Prohibited> nevermind, now I'm getting " setup.exe": Bad EXE format for  " which is annoying.
<xtremepyro> ah
<colinmarc> Hi everyone. If I have two mounted volumes inside my /home/usr folder (for music and videos) and I samba the whole /usr/ folder so that remote authenticated users have r/w access, how can I also apply that rw access to the mounted volumes?
<Fragsworth> I'm using nvidia's display drivers... Does anyone know if it's possible to set an arbitrary resolution?
<maco> elfranne: you can reintall grub from a live cd with the ubuntu partition set as root for it. a /boot probably wouldve made the most sense, but meh.
<Prohibited> !arbitrary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arbitrary
<Prohibited> loll
<elfranne> maco : i ll try that
<Fragsworth> Or where the video configuration files are
<Fragsworth> I can try messing with them maybe?
<colinmarc> I go into properties -> permissions and change permissions for sambashare users, but it still doesn't work and I can't even create a folder in there myself
<MaWaLe> any help with ssh and gpg keys :(
<Prohibited> colinmarc: may need to use the terminal to create files/folders
<Prohibited> in the locked directories
<Stoy> Hi, yesterday I suddenly lost all sound on my dell latitude e5400 laptop running Ubuntu 9.04, I managed to solve it by recompiling alsa using module assistant, but when I now booted my laptop the sound was gone again
<revenge> I have a problem when i use the adobe flash plugin in firefox no sound but when i use gnash it works but its terrible quality? it used to work b4 i dunno
<Stoy> however, I can/could still hear sound in gdm, but all sound is gone after login, anyone got any ideas?
<diazepam> hi all - I have a HP ProLiant G6 server and can not get Hardy Server LTS 64bit to detect the network card.  Knoppix and 9.04 detect it and use it fine...how can i get the drivers from 9,04 into the LTS 8.04 install???
<eminor> Geoffrey2, is it working?
<diazepam> i contacted Ubuntu Support BEFORE i purchased the Five Thousand dollar server and they said that 8.04 would work on it fine.
<sunny007> hello, I'm having problems installing VNC on remote desktop. I use apt-get install tightvnc and it gives package not found error. any help?
<eminor> diazepam, i think it's a kernel-thing.. so you would have to run hardy with a newer kernel.
<iceroot> diazepam: have searched google with tne name of the nic and 8.04 server edition?
<Tazmanian_Devil> hi all
<iceroot> diazepam: maybe someone else had the same problem already solved
<Prohibited> -.-
<Prohibited> Using WINE, can I run .reg files?
<Geoffrey2> eminor, yep, it's slowly plugging away at it, thanks :)
<diazepam> iceroot - yeah i have and everyone is having the same issues
<krypto> hey all i was wondering if anyone could help me out. i am running backtrack4 pre-final i installed glib-2.8.3 after that i started having random programs crash on me so i rebooted and after that my keyboard and mouse quit working. as it turns out i did not need to install 2.8.3 but i cant seem to find the files to un-install it. (i am running off of a live cd on the system now).
<d1gital> GGGAHHHHHHHH tasksel remove ubuntu-desktop removed openssh-server. I dont have physical access. any great ideas?
<diazepam> iceroot - apparently hardy 8.04-4 is meant to have a fix but I cant find where you download this build.  The lasted build i can find is alternate CD 8.04-3.  Going by the release date calendar onthe canonical site 8.04-4 isnt due until 2010
<Prohibited> hm
<Prohibited> how do I run a .VBS file :P
<d1gital> at least im assuming thats what happened since 22 is no longer open on that server
<Prohibited> since I don't think WINE will run it
<techie_> what video driver does low graphics modee use?
<iceroot> diazepam: hardy 8.04.4 will come next year
<ndlovu> I have /dev/sda6 formatted as swap space, but when I try 'sudo swapon /dev/sda6' it gives "/dev/sda6: Invalid argument". Any ideas?
<iceroot> diazepam: have seen that on ubuntuusers.de yesterday that 8.04.4 will released 2010
<sunny007> hello, I'm having problems installing VNC on remote desktop. I use apt-get install tightvnc and it gives package not found error. any help?
<diazepam> iceroot - yeah...is there any way of copying the drivers from the 9.04 install CD into the hardy disk so it can power up the network card.
<Prohibited> sunny007: Try sudo apt-get install xtightvncviewer
<iceroot> diazepam: looked at hp-website for linux-drivers?
<Prohibited> I could send you the Linux (offical) VNC viewer (enterprise version)
<diazepam> iceroot - i have purchased another G6 server after consulting canonical (this one cost me $6K) and im thinking im going to have very expensive paper weights
<diazepam> iceroot - drivers are built for RHEL and SLED only
<sunny007> prohibited. it gives me the same error.
<sunny007> package not found
<eminor> Prohibited, the bash will do the same job with one simple line instead of 100 lines vbs-crap ^^
<Frickelpit> sunny007: did you activate universe in your sources.list?
<sunny007> no
<sunny007> how do i do it remote?
<Frickelpit> sunny007: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=xtightvncviewer
<Prohibited> hm
<Prohibited> sunny; want the offical vncviewer?
<sunny007> i want to know how to install it on a remote desktop
<Prohibited> it's a 5 MB file, I can upload it for you.
<iceroot> diazepam: tried debian 5.0?
<sunny007> i got that from the repositary thanks prohibited
<Prohibited> o.o the offical viewer isn't on the repos, but kk
<iceroot> diazepam: i dont know how to build kernel-moduls (drivers) for a nic, sorry
<diazepam> iceroot - a lot of the packages I want to install on this server are commercial grade and as such are only built for Enterpise Servers - of which Ubuntu LTS is meant to be
<diazepam> iceroot - debian 5 isnt listed as a supported platform
<Negao> Hi my peeps
<eminor> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<alkisg> In jaunty, I think there's a utility for the user to report bugs (*not* after a crash)... what was its name?
<eminor> :/
<devZero> anyone here familiar w/ booting 9.0.4 server on a mac mini? I seem to be having a lot of trouble when the installer tries to install grub to the 'mbr' w/ a gpt partition table.
<Docteh> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eminor> is there no #lubuntu yet?
<colinmarc> say I have a mounted volume inside a folder that I'm sharing. How can I set the permissions of the mounted volume to allow sambashare users to rw? I tried editing fstab with option users, and I tried chmod, and I tried changing the permissions in nautilus, no luck
<assassin> how can i shut the gnome down and enter the openbox ?
<Frickelpit> assassin: logout and change the Session
<elfranne> when i try to reinstall the grub via the live cd  the command grub-install say : /dev/sda: not found or not a block device  any idea what the problem is ?
<ndlovu> colinmarc: I'm no expert, but I think you do that in the smb.conf file
<assassin> i tried it but i can't find the openbox
<Docteh> colinmarc: like you put  user=colinmarc in the fstab?
<eraggo> Is it possible to load word 2007 docs on OpenOffice, write and save as word 2007 document?
<valley> elfranne, I have the same problem, a solution would be appreciated by both of us 8)
<colinmarc> I just added 'users'
<alkisg> I think openoffice 3.x reads .docx files...
<colinmarc> that should mean that all users own it, right?
<eraggo> cool; i would love to complete my IT-lessons from home...
<papapepper> how do I view a pdf from the command line?
<elfranne> valley : i found this but it did not help : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<Docteh> colinmarc: cant be owned by everyone
<alkisg> papapepper: xdg-open file.pdf => it will open in evince or whatever else you have
<Docteh> colinmarc: group=users maybe?
<papapepper> alkisg: how is that read? xdg hyphen open?
<papapepper> it's not slash
<alkisg> papapepper: yes it's hyphen
<Docteh> colinmarc: whats the fs type?
<colinmarc> Docteh: ext3
<FeasibilityStudy> If I have system sounds enabled, I find that whenever a system sound plays it will cut off my music.  This appears to only happen when I am using SPDIF output on my snd-hda-intel sound card.  Should I file a bug?
<Docteh> errr
<papapepper> man..... I've got my old /home on /dev/vg_pephost/lvhome, and it doesn't mount to /home
<papapepper> I want it to mount to /home, and have permissions for it.... how do I do that?
<Docteh> colinmarc: the users part in fstab might be the option to let users umount/mount it
<Docteh> colinmarc: try changing the group that owns the files
<iceroot> diazepam: ok didnt know ubuntu-server-edition is a enterprise-linux-version
<Docteh> ubuntu-server-edition?
<colinmarc> Docteh: I did that in nautilus and in fstab, it still won't let me create a folder in there even though I can mount it and unmount it without root access
<diazepam> iceroot - yeah Server LTS is meant to be ubuntu answer to SUSE Enterprise and RHEL
<iceroot> diazepam: hm, ok
<RPG_Master> I really screwed up after starting a back up with sbackup
<Docteh> colinmarc: if the fs is ext3 setting stuff in fstab is a red herring
<colinmarc> docteh: what do you mean?
<RPG_Master> sbackup was messing up so I killed it
<RPG_Master> and rebooted
<MS|illuminati> If anyone has a few to help PM don't wanna spam chat
<Docteh> colinmarc: the /etc/fstab is innocent :)
<RPG_Master> And now ubuntu has lost my password for my wifi router and
<RPG_Master> and then I rebooted again
<papapepper> I want to chmod all files and directories recursively to be -rwxr-xr-x how do I do that?
<Docteh> thats 755
<RPG_Master> and NOW nautilus has totally lost all my preferences (theme, icon, fonts, etc.)
<RPG_Master> HELP! :(\
<Docteh> chmod -R 755 *
<MS|illuminati> I'm having trouble dealing with my FTP apps, it's prolly me just being SUPER tired form working all week XD
<papapepper> thank's Docteh
<RPG_Master> I really should say GNOME is forgetting my settings
<RPG_Master> so any help?
<RPG_Master> I am kinda frantic right now :|
<Docteh> colinmarc: where are you playing with permissions with nautilus? locally of via samba?
<papapepper> sudo would help :-)
<colinmarc> docteh: I have my /home/colinmarc folder as a samba share, and my raid array mounted within that on the videos folder. permissions are fine anywhere in the share except for within the mounted volume
<colinmarc> docteh: right click -> properties -> permissions
<Docteh> read the second part of my quest
<RPG_Master> no one?
<RPG_Master> :(
<ndlovu> colinmarc, can you write to the mounted volume if you don't go through samba (ie as a regular user on the machine)?
<colinmarc> ndlovu: no, not without root access
<colinmarc> docteh: which part? sorry
<Docteh> the part where you can be playing with nautilus at the computer with the samba share or a computer thats using it
<colinmarc> the computer with the samba share
<Docteh> you just need to change ownership of the files in that drive
<sxx_> good morning
<Docteh> chown colinmarc -R /mount/wherever
<vercinaigh> Ungh what a night
<colinmarc> nope no dice
<SmokeyD> good morning everyone. My laptop (running ubuntu) is constantly accessing the harddisk. The HD light is bruning virtually continuously and  I also hear the HD working all the time.
<colinmarc> I'm already listed as the owned when I go to properties
<SmokeyD> Is there any way I can find out why this is?
<francis_> I cant get courier-imap to work using authpam . The log says that it can authenticate but the client says login failed . Please take a look at my log http://pastebin.com/d12de704d . Help !!
<SmokeyD> Like get a list of processes which cause all the disk access, like top but then with disk access or something?
<vercinaigh> i could use a bit of help with my server i tihnk I buggered all my FTP stuff up pretty bad, someone throw me a PM?
<SmokeyD> My laptop is really getting slower all the time because of the disk access
<SmokeyD> I am running 9.04 by the way
<Docteh> SmokeyD: apparently theres a tool called iotop
<sxx_> is any1 here noticed on a x64 ubuntu it is very cpu hogging
<SmokeyD> Docteh: hmm, interesting, I'll check it out
<SmokeyD> thanks
<Yasamal> hi all
<Yasamal> hi all
<Docteh> hey who messaged me
<agutierr>  hello all, someone knows how to enable boot messages in ubuntu splash boot screen? thanks!
<colinmarc> docteh: I'm definitely the owner but I still can't mkdir inside. Any ideas?
<Docteh> i dont exactly have a an alt+11 button to press to see whats up ;)
<Docteh> colinmarc: its not mounted read only?
<colinmarc> docteh: rw, as far as I know
<Docteh> got a terminal open in that dir?
<Docteh> "ls -la" and see who owns the . directory
<tele> how can i install my AGP derver ?
<tele> hi....
<eminor> agutierr, add "nosplash" to the default-options in /boot/grub/menu.lst and run update-grub
<agutierr> ok emerica
<agutierr> eminor, thanks
<kraut> moin
<tele> hi eminor ,can u tell me how can install my AGP derver ?
<colinmarc> docteh:
<colinmarc> drwxrwxr-x marquis sambashare...
<colinmarc> drwxrwx--- marquis sambashare...
<colinmarc> drwxr-xr-x  marquis marquis (marquis is my username)
<FloodBot3> colinmarc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<colinmarc> oops, sorry floodbot
<matt____1> Heh.  Floodbot. :)
<matt____1> Always the charmer.
<Docteh> drwxr-xr-x 157 mage    mage       20480 Sep 27 01:24 .
<ericm_> anyone know if there is a tool on windows that can fix my MBR if I dual-installed windows after ubuntu
<assassin> pq
<Tech-desk> how can i update my gnome 2.22.3 to latest 2.28?
<eminor> tele, derver? o.O
<llutz> !grub | ericm_
<ubottu> ericm_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joaopinto> Tech-desk, you can't, you will need to upgrade your ubuntu release once the new version becomes available
<Tech-desk> :(
<Tech-desk> in debian i can:(
<tele> hi eminor   i installed untuntu ,but while i have played any geme ,it will be black .......
<tele> often i playing the game or i running a appliacation the Monitor will been black .....
<colinmarc> Docteh: ?
<Docteh> what you pasted should look closer to what i pasted
<Docteh> drwxr-xr-x 157 marquis    sambashare       20480 Sep 27 01:24 .
<colinmarc> how do I change that?
<ericm_> ubottu, I need a tool on windows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * ericm_ feels shamed
<Docteh> ericm_: cant run a livecd?
<ericm_> Docteh, I can - but is looking for another way
<Docteh> scroll down to the Using Microsoft Vista section then
<ericm_> Docteh, saw that, thanks dude
<szczym>  helo how i could ls only one, the newest file in in given dir ?
<leave> someone help
<maxwell> szczym: try 'ls -ltr | tail -1'
<iceroot> !ask | leave
<ubottu> leave: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leave> icarus, about gvim refresh
<leave> iceroot, about gvim refresh
<iceroot> leave: just ask a real question please in one line
<iceroot> leave: to the channel
<szczym> thanx maxwell!
<maxwell> @szczym: Sure. :)  Why do you need to do that, btw?
<maxwell> Just curious. ;)
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop
<szczym> i do shell script to copy newest photo every 30 minutes
<Wazzzaaa> Hi when I copy paste text from a PDF I get a newline after each word. When I opened the pasted text in less I saw '<U+2029>' between each word. Any1 knows how I can fix this?
<szczym> its for  http://fabryka.obin.org
<maxwell> Okay, well in that case you should probably leave off the -l
<szczym> whay ?
<maxwell> I mean, do 'ls -tr | tail -1' instead, so that you don't have to parse out the rest of the stuff that comes with the long listing.
<maxwell> Without the -l, you'll just get the filename, which I think is what you want.
<szczym> aha
<bullgard4> ~.xsession-errors includes a line: "Window manager warning: Buggy client sent a _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW message with a timestamp of 0 for 0x28000c9 (Mozilla Fi)". What does 'Mozilla Fi' stand for?
<Wazzzaaa> ls -1rt | tail -1
<Steil> Mozilla Firefox
<eminor> bullgard4, Mozilla Fi-refox?
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop
<xtremepyro> i can't get ndiswrapper to get going. got it installed and added the driver using the gui (says it's present) and i tried 'modprobe ndiswrapper' but i still no wireless option(s) in the network icon
<maxwell> Wazzzaaa: Does the -1 option in ls really make a difference if you're already using tail?
<bullgard4> Steil, eminor Is that the official way to abbreviate the word "Firefox"?
<eminor> yes :D
<Wazzzaaa> sorry, not sure.
<maxwell> No need to be sorry, just curious.  I'm no expert. :)
<Wazzzaaa> But I had a problem once when it did make a difference...
<maxwell> Yeah, it can be useful when you're piping, although it might do that by default in a pipe.  It's good to know about just in case.
<Wazzzaaa> :)
<xtremepyro> anyone? XD help would much be appreciated
<troopperi> xtremepyro: have you restart x or pc?
<xtremepyro> yes
<Wazzzaaa> xtremepyro: i don't know the solution. But do you see it with 'lsmod'
<xtremepyro> "ndiswrapper 192920 0"
<xtremepyro> Module Size Used by
<maxwell> Hrm...without any knowledge on the subject, I wonder if that "Used by" count is supposed to be greater than 0? :P
<xtremepyro> 0 represents the user, 0 being the first user
<xtremepyro> as far as i understand anyway
<Sabir> Title Version 10.04 - Lucid Lynx. Please tell me a synonym for Lucid in this context that I was able to correctly translate the name.
<maxwell> If it's an id, it refers to root, which makes sense if it's a kernel module.
<maxwell> Are you reading some guide online or something?  Can you post the link?
<xtremepyro> no guide, added "Windows Wireless Driver" from Add/Remove, added the inf file from the CD that came with the usb wireless device.
<xtremepyro> says the hardware is present when the usb device is plugged in
<phoenix24> hi
<solor>  :)
<xtremepyro> Sabir: a synonym for Lucid would be clear
<xtremepyro> Sabir: or comprehendible
<ablmf1> I am trying to persuade our organization to move to ubuntu.  BUT, most of them are skeptical about its stability : 1. It's could not be as stable as RHEL or Slackware.   2. It's originated from desktop version.  It's stability is not prooved, is skeptical.
<assassin> -cn
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop . any help?
<Sabir> xtremepyro thanks, I realized
<xtremepyro> adlmf1: to be honest, i do prefer other linux distributions for servers
<Wazzzaaa> When I copy paste text from a PDF I get a newline after each word. When I opened the pasted text in less I saw '<U+2029>' between each word. Any1 knows how I can fix this?
<xtremepyro> adlmf1: though ubuntu server edition is a very good server platform, i just prefer others XD
<maxwell> xtremepyro, I never had to use ndiswrapper, so I don't know how to use it, but I would try to follow a guide if I were you.  Maybe this one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide
<jolp> how about RHEL?
<maxwell> At least see if there are things mentioned there that you're not doing.
<Sabir> xtremepyroz, I did not understand the word "comprehendible"
<maxwell> Comprehensible, probably.
<xtremepyro> yes, that too
<maxwell> Wazzzaaa, what program are you using to view the PDF, and what program are you copying into?
<xtremepyro> the definition of Comprehensible stays "Also Comprehendible", sorry for my choice of alternate spelling lol
<Sabir> Thank you, the name really interesting. Grandiose plans for 10.04, at the time as 9.10 still not working properly.
<maxwell> Yikes, xtremepyro, that guide I linked is for Edgy...might try to find something more recent. :P
<xtremepyro> heh
<xtremepyro> all the guides i looked up says modprobe
<xtremepyro> but not what to do if it's not running even after modprobe
<xtremepyro> XD
<maxwell> Are you using the (I think default) Network Manager for wireless?
<xtremepyro> maxwell: using the default network manager that shows up in the system tray
<Streetboys> helo
<Streetboys> can i ask something,Pls?
<xtremepyro> you just did?
<maxwell> !ask | Streetboys
<ubottu> Streetboys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maxwell> Heh, I just wanted to make ubottu do something. ;)
<xtremepyro> excellent job maxwell
<maxwell> xtremepyro: This link might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<Streetboys> i have an old pc with specification of Pentium2 64mb ram, i want to install linux OS but the proble, is i didnt what the best linix fitted with this kind of old pc,... tnx in advance and sorry for the grammar i hope you get my point
<Wazzzaaa> maxwell: I viewed the PDF with bot evince and okula. So I think the (unicode?) characters are in the pdf.
<my007ms> hello
<xtremepyro> Streetboys: check how well DamnSmallLinux runs http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<candie_> french?
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Wazzzaaa> I see the newlines in gedit. But not in vim...
<Techie> what graphics driver does safe mode use?
<maxwell> Wazzzaaa: Any chance of linking to the PDF?
<revenge> i installed the adobe flash drive from the website and still video but no sound in youtube etc...?
<stwange> revenge, does sound work for other applications?
<revenge> stwange: yess
<tomgibsonuk> Does anyone know how I can reassemble an MDADM mirror in a new system? mdadm --assemble --scan produces an error despite the two drives showing up individually when I try fdisk -l
<revenge> stwange: everytying but flash
<Wazzzaaa> maxwell: http://epic.org/privacy/cloudcomputing/google/ftc031709.pdf
<revenge> stwange: i am using jaunty
<maxwell> Wazzzaaa: I just tried copying text from a PDF (from within Evince) to both Gedit and Vim, with no weird characters.
<maxwell> K, I'll try that one.
<stwange> revenge, how did you install the flash driver?
<Wazzzaaa> usually I don't have the problem... Maybe I should look into how to convert weird (unicode?) characters
<stwange> try this revenge : http://galigio.wordpress.com/2009/08/23/repair-flash-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty/
<maxwell> Wazzzaaa: I get the same thing (newline after each word) in Gedit, but not in Vim, just like you.
<tomgibsonuk> Anyone have any ideas about my MDADM issue/
<maxwell> Even if I save the file and re-open it in either program, the behavior remains.
<Wazzzaaa> yeah, I was that far :P But thnx anyway
<sleepy_cat> how to find out which ubuntu distro is installed on the certain pc
<maxwell> Do you need to use Gedit?
<revenge> stwange: nope nogo
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop . any help?
<Frickelpit> sleepy_cat: try lsb_release -a
<revenge> stwange: no sound
<Armag3ddon> is there any region decoding application for linux ? just like slysoft anyDVD ?
<Wazzzaaa> Well, the problem is I need to get rid of the weird chars ;)
<sleepy_cat> thanks Frickelpit
<sleepy_cat> whats lsb stand for
<daron> server irc.icq.com
<Armag3ddon> sleepy_cat: Lots of Stuff Beyond our understanding !
<rapto1> looking for help with vmware on ubuntu
<Armag3ddon> sleepy_cat: it stands for Linux Standard Base
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<Dhuski> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rapto1> anyone have experience with setting up vmware-server
<Armag3ddon> rapto1: I tried virtualbox
<solor> wine?
<sleepy_cat> ok .. so lsb_relaese is linux std base release.. hmm ok thank you guys
<Armag3ddon> sleepy_cat: welcome
<Dhuski> rapto1, I do...wat do you need help with?
<rapto1> need help configuring web interface
<Armag3ddon> is there any region decoding application for linux ? just like slysoft anyDVD on window$?
<rapto1> a method or process somehow some way
<rapto1> I am using logs just not descriptive enough
<maxwell> sleepy_cat: Had this same question the other day...a quick 'man lsb_release' cleared it up. :)
<rapto1> can't figure out why I can't connect with username and password
<Armag3ddon> maxwell: I used google
<temporarytao> hi, i'm trying to learn ncurses programming
<temporarytao> what library do i need?
<Dhuski> rapto1, it usually requires you to separately add user accounts...make sure you do that.
<maxwell> temporarytao: I'm new to IRC myself, but you're almost certainly in the wrong channel...
<rapto1> in the configuration?
<xrfang> test
<adjioev> hi guys. update ubuntu to 9.10 and no sound, as usual. Is there a tutorial how to fix it?
<maxwell> temporarytao: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/
<temporarytao> maxwell, i want to ask in the ubuntu channel because its the distro i'm programming in
<joaopinto> !karmic | adjioev
<ubottu> adjioev: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<temporarytao> maxwell, already there. i'm just not sure what library i need in ubuntu
<temporarytao> so far, i've install libncurses5
<xrfang> hello, how do I add a custom service so that it appears in services-admin?
<Armag3ddon> temporarytao: try apt-cache search ncurses should find all the stuff that has that
<temporarytao> trying to compile, however i get "undefined reference" errors
<rapto1> ﻿Dhuski how do I add user accounts?
<rmbol> xrfang-> use of update-rc.d
<Armag3ddon> temporarytao: try "apt-cache search ncurses" , should find all the stuff that has that
<RPG_Master> Um, Ubuntu is saying my hard drive is full when its TOTALLY not >:(
<RPG_Master> not wrong?
<maxwell> temporarytao: Generally, I think you need packages that end in '-dev'
<RPG_Master> *Whats
<RPG_Master> And now my firefox bookmarks are gone
<temporarytao> maxwell, exactly
<joaopinto> RPG_Master, have you checked with "df" on the terminal ?
<Armag3ddon> temporarytao: try what I gave you !
<temporarytao> Armag3ddon, i've tried already
<maxwell> temporarytao: Heh, you're waiting patiently for me to tell you something you don't know. ;)
<Al_nz_lapt> hey all
<Al_nz_lapt> is there a surface test tool for hard disks in ubunutu?
<maxwell> temporarytao: Get libncurses-dev.  It's a virtual package, should point to what you need.
<joaopinto> Al_nz_lapt, use the badblocks command
<rapto1> I am on the verge of giving up on virtual machines for good
<rapto1> well vmware
<rapto1> not virtual machines... what is an alternative to vmware ?
<rapto1> and can I convert my vritual machines?
<joaopinto> rapto1, virtual box
<Al_nz_lapt> will try it now
<joaopinto> rapto1, but what is your problem ?
<rapto1> I have compiled vmware just cant get the web access to let me log on
<ActionParsnip> did they get rid of the panel fix factoid in ubottu?
<rapto1> been playing with config settings forever
<rapto1> [2009-09-29 04:33:21,487,http-8308-2<=>,RequestProcessor] Error processing action request /action/login : [ServiceNotAvailableException] (503)Service Unavailable
<rapto1> that is the error
<joaopinto> rapto1, virtualbox is available form the repositories, is easier to install
<Al_nz_lapt> joaopinto: any other tools out there?
<rapto1> can it use my virtual machine from vmware?
<rapto1> or do I need to format and then rebuild
<rapto1> and does it support usb2 allowing me to sync my black berry
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: have you asked in #vmware
<Armag3ddon> is there any region decoding application for linux ? just like slysoft anyDVD on window$?
<joaopinto> Al_nz_lapt, there is nothing special about disk surface testing, there could be other tools, but I don't expect nothing more than you can get from badblocks
<RPG_Master> Joaopinto: I was going to pastebin it for you but firefox won't let me click the "Paste!" button :(
<xrfang> rmbol: man page said that this script is not for end user blah blah.... but thank you for the info to start with...
<rapto1> I did very few people are there... with any sort of knowledge beyond basic
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: put the text in a textfile then use the pastebinit command to pastebin the contents ;)
<Al_nz_lapt> joaopinto: oh, ok - just need to get my head around all the command line options!
<Al_nz_lapt> i like gui :-)
<Armag3ddon> maxwell: is there any region decoding application for linux ? just like slysoft anyDVD on window$?
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: I don't have that command :(
<maxwell> Armag3ddon: Sorry, I'm not much of a guru at anything, and I don't even know what region decoding is. :P
<rapto1> vmware I don't think is ready for prime time
<rapto1> to many dependencies
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: you kidding!!?
<Steil> hey guys bnetd is not working properly for me. won't let my games connect
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: we have 40 ESX servers where I work all with 10 guests
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: providing services to customers like nvidia, adobe, nintendo
<rapto1> I have gotten it working but when you have specific hardware you run into problems with vmware
<Armag3ddon> maxwell: its ok thanks anyway
<rapto1> vmware server 2 has given me tremendous problems tonight
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: we use 3.5
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: 2.0 is pretty poor
<rapto1> is that free?
<rapto1> 3.5?
<RPG_Master> according to "df" my harddrive is full... but how can it be when I just emptied my trash? (500mb)
<ActionParsnip> not sure, looks like not
<RPG_Master> :(
<RPG_Master> I am so confused
<maxwell> Armag3ddon: Still clueless, but did you try 01:45 < Armag3ddon> maxwell: is there any region decoding application for linux ? just like slysoft anyDVD on window$?
<rapto1> ya they screw you on their free versions
<RPG_Master> I am thinking about reinstalling
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: did you try to remove old kernels you no loner need?
<maxwell> Whoops, sorry...wrong paste! :|
<xrfang> rmbol: bum seems ok for this -- I found that on man page of update-rc.d... :)
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: I think I did using Ubuntu Tweak
<rapto1> its just a tease
<ActionParsnip> rapto1: i suggest you use virtualbox
<anselm> I reported a bug and in the response it says it should be sent to bugzilla.gnome.org. Should I report a bug there or does this someone else
<maxwell> Armag3ddon: k9copy
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: What did that just do?
<RPG_Master> besides giving me a list
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: list all the installed packages containing the word linux-image
<zacck> hi
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: if the line starts rc then only the config remains, if it is marked with ii then its fully installed
<maxwell> !hi | zacck
<ubottu> zacck: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<maxwell> Sweet, that was just a guess.  :)
<maxwell> *High five ubottu*
<zacck> maxwell do you know how to use linux4one
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: I have 3 with "rc" and 2 with "ii"
<xutididi> bonjour q tous
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: ok thats fine, you can remove the rc ones with: dpkg -P <package name>
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: the config is still there as you didnt use --purge when you removed the package
<xutididi> je suis un nouveau sur xubuntu
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: I am doing it right now... will this fix it?
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: possibly
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: I sure hope so :(
<joaopinto> RPG_Master, sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: i suggest you also run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<error404notfound> how to check if a server on my LAN allow dns queries?
<maxwell> zacck: Sorry, no...hadn't even heard of it before a quick Wikipedia skim. :)  What's your problem, maybe someone can still help.
<WaffleMan> Hello everyone
<joaopinto> removing old kernels will not get you much free space
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: you could install deborphan to see if any packages have been orphaned off
<ActionParsnip> joaopinto: about 100Mb per kernel
<xutididi> j ai un probleme de clavier
<ActionParsnip> !fr | xutididi
<ubottu> xutididi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<iceroot> joaopinto: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean   will also free some space
<xutididi> le a devient un q
<joaopinto> iceroot, i know, that was my suggestion :)
<maxwell> ActionParsnip:  Sorry, was it ever resolved why RPG_Master thinks he has way more space than he does?
<a4> xutididi: /j #ubuntu-fr
<iceroot> joaopinto: ah ok, sorry didnt saw it
<xutididi> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: i'm just getting the surplus fluff ubuntu insists on holding onto then going from there
<RPG_Master> maxwell: I know I have space! its ubuntu who's a little confused :P
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: tried an fsck?
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: And that command does....?
<maxwell> RPG_Master: What happened right before you apparently lost a bunch of space?
<koolhead> so who else has tried "apt-mirrior"
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: checks the partition for errors and issues, like chkdsk in windows but fsckhas more options
<zaoul> RPG_Master: check out du -ch | sort -nr  .. will show what dirs are the largest from lest to greatest
<zaoul> RPG_Master: kdirstat is secksy too if you want a GUI to find
<RPG_Master> maxwell: interrupted a sbackup backup :(
<zaoul> just remove ur ~/.pr0|\| directory
<RPG_Master> zaoul: whatever :P
<zaoul> :-p
<maxwell> RGP_Master: So now, is Ubuntu recognizing the proper amount of total disk space?
 * zaoul punches comcast in the faYCE
<zaoul> who the fawk do they think they are blocking my mail server?!
<RPG_Master> maxwell: after purging those kernel configs? nope...
<zaoul> anyone spam? please spam through comcast smtp
<RPG_Master> now I am going to do an entire apt-get purge
<joaopinto> zaoul, do you need help with ubuntu ?
<zaoul> joaopinto: yeah
<Josh_> i'm new to setting up a duel boot system i have windows installed on my 1/2 partition and installed ubuntu on the 3rd but can't seem to get windows bootloader to see it. I'm also unsure where to install grub anyone available to answer a few questions about it?
<RPG_Master> Now I am going to run a fsck
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: i'd boot to livecd or root recovery console, umount the partitions and fsck the disk. it may make the partition read the right amount ofspace
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Just to be clear, I mean if you have a 40 GB hard drive or something, is it saying that you are using 40 GB?  Or does it think your hard drive is only 20 GB for example.
<RPG_Master> "WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage."
<RPG_Master> :O
<maxwell> Yeah, don't do that. :P
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: as i said, livecd or recovery root console
<zaoul> theres a flag that wont repair...
<RPG_Master> OK then :O
<RPG_Master> And my hd is 160gigs
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: its not advised to fsckmounted partitions as the contents can change and cause false positives
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Sorry, used to my crappy old computer. ;)
<RPG_Master> which it says is only 147gigs :/
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: most of mine are old and crappy, but i de-crappied them :D
<zaoul> ehh guess not
<Aalinux> Anybody here who use gentoo?
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Well mine's being shipped to your house then. ;)  Anyway, do you have a LiveCD or a way to do what ActionParsnip is saying?
<ActionParsnip> Aalinux: i do
<paozinho> Where is the channel of Brazilian Ubuntu ?
<maxwell> Oops, sorry, mixed up my people there.
<joaopinto> Aalinux, please ask that on #linux, unless it is relevant for your ubuntu question that will follow
<ActionParsnip> Aalinux: little backup server / file server / torrent server
<joaopinto> !br | paozinho
<ubottu> paozinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> Aalinux: unfortunately gentoo is offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> Aalinux: ask in #gentoo
<RPG_Master> maxwell: Yeah, I'll do that as soon as I am done copying my home folder to my external hard drive
<paozinho> joaopinto, obrigado.
<zaoul> Aalinux: yeah LOL
<ActionParsnip> itd have some badass uptime but i moved house :(
<darklos> hey
<darklos> need amsn help
<darklos> can not log in
<ActionParsnip> darklos: as any user?
<joaopinto> darklos, you are likely to get better help on #amsn
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Is it possible that the backup file(s) created by sbackup are taking up the extra space?
<darklos> home user
<Josh_> anyone able to tell me the correct way to install grub i have 4 partitions  win 7 vista32 ubuntu  extra space when it goes to install grub i select sdb3 my ubuntu partition but the windows boot manager doesn't see it i tried to use EasyBCD but it fails to load ubuntu any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> darklos: boot to recovery root console and make another user with: adduser testy
<RPG_Master> :O  The system monitor says I have 6gigs up free space but 0 is available.... what the flip?
<ActionParsnip> darklos: if you can log in with that you know its the account and not the system
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop . any help?
<darklos> ok i will try
<alkisg_work> Josh_: the windows boot manager cannot load ubuntu, you have to use grub as your *main* boot manager
<dubandy> Hi all! If I install Ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6, will the update manager install more stable beta and rc candidates when they become available?
<kaolakeya> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | dubandy
<ubottu> dubandy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RPG_Master> I mean, how can I have 6gis of space but it not being available?
<darklos> how i  boot to recovery root
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: the fsck will hopoefully tell the drive the space is free
<sunny007> I installed VNC server on my remote desktop but when i connect to it i only see a grey screen. no console/ desktop . any help?
<Josh_> does that mean i need to install grub to drive 0? the default or he first partition of sdb1?
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Not sure, but I've got about a 4 gig discrepancy when I look at System Monitor too.
<ActionParsnip> darklos: when grub shows its face, press esc and seclect recovery mode, then select root
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Which makes me think that might be normal. ;)
<alkisg_work> Josh_: you need to install it to the mbr, which is at sector 0, outside of any partitions
<ActionParsnip> Josh_: grub is installed to the MBR of the drive you want bootable, the config will be in /boot
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: OK then, I guess I'll boot into a live cd and run fsck... wish me luck :)
<ActionParsnip> gl RPG_Master
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Good luck!
<Josh_> ok i'll reinstall it to 3rd partition been following this guide http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p23.html in which it showed installing grub to a different location thanks be back in a few if it goes well
<papapepper> q
<papapepper> quit
<kaolakeya> I am trying yo use the Add/Remove programs tool in Ubuntu 9.04, Jaunty edition, but get the following error message:
<ActionParsnip> !grub | Josh_
<ubottu> Josh_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ownz0rjoo> I am trying to run 2 server apps in the backgroudn via ssh then close ssh and they keep going anyone have any idea? I tried to put "&" at the end but then upon closing ssh it closes the app
<ActionParsnip> ownz0rjoo: look into screen
<ownz0rjoo> ActionParsnip: will do I did try it at one point with no luck but ill try it again thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<CalebgambTheAwes> i made a site for something..Can ou tell me if its good or not?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | CalebgambTheAwes
<ubottu> CalebgambTheAwes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CalebgambTheAwes> htto://calebgamb.on.toribash.com
<stwange> Using Ubuntu 9.04, Dell XPS M1710 - mute only works if the headphones are plugged in. If I mute, the speaker carries on playing, but if I plug in the headphones nothing comes out until I unmute. Any ideas?
<CalebgambTheAwes> uh its about a site i made in ubuntu
<CalebgambTheAwes> http://calebgamb.on.toribash.com
<stwange> using Intel 82801G soundcard
<stwange> (or driver at least)
<paozinho> stwange, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<paozinho> stwange, can you paste here /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<paozinho> stwange, ?
<paozinho> stwange, not here...in the paste. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stwange> paozinho, http://pastie.org/634649
<paozinho> stwange, ok...i think if you put in the final...the options snd-hda-intel model=dell-bios it gonna works.
<paozinho> stwange, I think you need to reboot.
<ownz0rjoo> thanks for the screen idea :) I just had to update to the newest version and it worked fine
<ownz0rjoo> also printed out a lil cheatsheet for later
<paozinho> stwange, look mine... http://pastie.org/634655
 * rdm smanetta coi driver... a dopo e grazie  a tutti 
<maxwell> !it | rdm
<ubottu> rdm: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<abe3k> hi guys, how can I move the top panel in ubuntu and position it in my place of choice ?
<paozinho> !it | ubottu
<ubottu> paozinho: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rdm> sorry
<kyja> does anyone know how to disable pannels so there are none?
<paozinho> rdm ti prego.
<maxwell> Nice try paozinho.
<maxwell> ;)
<paozinho> maxagaz, ubottu is parlando italiano :)
<stwange> it didn't work paozinho, I added the line and then /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart, and still the same
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: sure, right click it and you can stick it to the left or right as you wish, you can even move the suff off the panel to the bottom one and remove it alltogether
<abe3k> kyja : right click on it and delete panel ?
<paozinho> stwange, reboot the computer ?
<kyja> abe3k, that worlks for all but the last one
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you can but if you only want to move it you can move it
<stwange> paozinho, I'll try it later, I can't reboot yet. Thanks for your help.
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I've tried right click and drag
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I want to position the top panel to the right
<paozinho> stwange, no problem..i think if you reboot it will work. =) I use a Dell and it have a problem with sound...when i fix it no more problem.
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I remember it was easy on the 32 bit edition, just drag and it moves, but on the 64 its locked somehow
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: its the same app
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you may need to right click -> unlock
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : oh, I see the orientation menu..
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : but I prefer the drag and drop method, is there a way of doing it that way ?
<kyja> abe3k, for problem I think you are trying to move the bar to some other side? if you have more than one they wont swap places.
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I don't see an unlock option
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: not sure, not done it. You could submit it as a functionality request
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: i thought maybe it was locked but the  orientation menu is what you need
<abe3k> kyja : the problem is that it wouldn't budge
<jeffserrao> Can anyone help me i have a network (LAN) problem
<Unicode> jeffserrao: ?
<Appiah> well ,  state your problem
<Appiah> cant help unless we know what the problem is
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I'll stick with the orientation for now and see how that works with restarts :)
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : thanks
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: glad you got the gold
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : highfive
<kyja> abe3k, very strange. should be properties> orientation. perhaps mucking with configuration editor will help
<routing> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | routing
<ubottu> routing: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kyja> I dont want any panel bars at all and use only awn but I cant get rid of that last one. pitty
<jeffserrao> I installed the nvidia driver for my video card and for some reason it doesnt pick up the network connections any more and doesnt save them when i create them. My internet works now because i went through the terminal to set up a DSL connection.
<ActionParsnip> kyja: you can make the last one autohide
<kyja> ActionParsnip, seems to be my only choice.
<ActionParsnip> kyja: make it really small too ;)
<kyja> oh well. good enough :)
<irina> #puntoabierto
<kiwi__> #puntobierto
<ActionParsnip> jeffserrao: does nm-applet not make things nice?
<maxwell> jeffserrao: Uh...video card?
<Pir4nhaX> hi guy's
<Pir4nhaX> fine ?
<jeffserrao> What is nm-applet kind of new to ubuntu!
<dios_mio> is it normal for the windows to have white flickering dots when i play with the wobbling windows?
<ActionParsnip> jeffserrao: hardly, alt+f2  type nm-applet   press enter
<ActionParsnip> jeffserrao: should give you a system tray icon you can use to configure stuff
<kyja> oh ! does anyone know the command to envoke the logout option window for a custom launcher button
<achpile> Hi, everybody =)
<maxwell> jeffserrao: I think Network Manager is supposed to detect that kind of thing for you?  Assuming your driver is set up properly.
<maxwell> Hi achpile.
<maxwell> kyja: Custome launcher?
<maxwell> Custom, rather.
<lolrofllmao> my campus wifi blocks p2p downloads. how can i get past it?
<kyja> yeah a custom button I can make with the menu editor or from terminal that will open the logout switch user dialog
<ActionParsnip> lolrofllmao: use a proxy
<maxwell> kyja: Probably don't have an answer, but I'm clarifying just in case...you're talking about similar functionality to the button in the top right corner of the screen?
<kyja> maxwell, exactly yes.
<ActionParsnip> lolrofllmao: they may get a bit annoyed with you once they see a huge influx of data going to one iP. Its hugely obvious what is going on if they are monitoring traffic patters
<kyja> maxwell, well if you select the logout option of that menu in the right hand corner. the window that opens
<ActionParsnip> lolrofllmao: you may get reprimanded or disciplined
<maxwell> kyja: So you're trying to make a button that gives you that window.
<maxwell> Or call it from the terminal.
<kyja> maxwell, yes or called from terminal
<lolrofllmao> ActionParsnip: they use ntlm auhentication. i use cntlm, but it doesnt help with torrents.
<routing> :)
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: you could ssh in with another pc and watch top, then clik the link on the local button to see what pops up
<kyja> theres an idea
<abe3k> guys, is there anyway of running 32 bit apps on a 64 ubuntu ? :)
<kyja> ill give that a try
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Don't know why I'd need another PC involved...
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you can but it can get messy with deps
<kyja> abe3k, yes they run nativly right?
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : does that require removing anything from the 64 packages ?
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: well you can see the process in the top output, i'm not sure if the remainded of the desktop is available locally when the icon is clicked
<abe3k> kyja : they don't even install
<[pchome]> 大家好！
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: no but you will need the 32bit deps for the 32bit app
<routing> abe3k no
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you will need to install ia32-libs
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : can you point me to a starter package ?
<kyja> abe3k, oh. I did not like things like not being able to use flash and stuff. so I run 32 on my amd
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : aha thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<ActionParsnip> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: apt-cache search ia32
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : cool buddy !
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you'l see the package name (it has lib in it)
<maxwell> kyja: I was able to right-click on the top panel, click on Add to Panel... and add a Logout button.
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : after that I'll be able to install 32bit apps right ?
<Ian_> anyone got any experience with ubuntu and 2 graphics card setup, one that deactivates when 3d is needed and stuff
<maxwell> kyja: It's not exactly the same window, though.
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: yes
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : sweet, I'll start working on it now :)
<kyja> maxwell, yes but I am not going to use pannels
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I'll stick around just in case :P
<maxwell> kyja: Ah, right...which is the whole point of your search. *Sheepish*
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : ia32-libs is already installed on my jaunty
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then you are good to go
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : hmmm, I still can't install 32 packages
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you need to use force
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: sudo dpkg --force-arch -i <deb>
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : aha :) I'll give that a try :)
<paul68> hi what will be the name of the next release in October
<das_Urmel> hi all, i've got a problem with the resolution on my toshiba laptop. i've installed ubuntu 9.4 and everything works fine except the resolution is 800x600 and should be higher. i've allready used the xrendr command and added a new mode for 1024x768 but when i try to apply it in the gui it gives man an error.
<maxwell> das_Urmel: What kind of Toshiba laptop?
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : something is wrong with that line, its telling me something like  unknown force option
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: try --force-all
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : ok
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you will need the 32bit deps that the package needs and install those too
<das_Urmel> sorry had to look, it's a tecra m1
<indus> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi indus
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : right, I"m trying the flash plugin for firefox atm, lets see what happens
<indus> ActionParsnip: whats up
<ActionParsnip> indus: just saying howdy
<indus> kk
<paul68> hi what will be the name of the next release in October
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: theres a beta 64bit flash plugin you know
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : firefox didn't detect the package, Snap !
<paul68> ActionParsnip: thanks
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : is it like an adobe official ?
<Guest85954> I need help : I installed VNC server on my remote desktop (ubuntu). When I try to connect from my windows desktop i only get a grey screen with no console or desktop.
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: yes
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : cool I'll look that up :)
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; rm libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: then restart firefox
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: you can also get rid of flashplugin-nonfree / installer / whatever
<maxwell> Guest85954: Don't know anything about VNC server, but you've asked like ten times, so I guess it's worth a Google search.
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : just b4 I install this one, I'm not able to see the one I've force installed in the synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: what do you want to do when you finally get connected via vnc?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: sudo dpkg -r <name>
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: there are often much better solutions than VNV
<ActionParsnip> VNC
<htpc> hi all
<htpc> i need i think a lot of help
<ActionParsnip> hi htpc
<htpc> i try to enable the hdmi audio with my pc
<htpc> i try all the solutions in the forum but i can't enable it
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : dude... Good Job !
<htpc> anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: fo sho, i never use the packages and always use that script to get flash
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : GG\
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: theres a 64bit native flash too :)
<ActionParsnip> java sorry
<ActionParsnip> brain not keeping up
<maxwell> htpc: Don't know anything about your problem, but will Google. :)
<abe3k> ActionParsnip : I really seem like a newbie since this is my first 64 bit installation ^^
<ActionParsnip> abe3k: not muh difference really, just under the hood you have some extra bits to make the day slicker
<maxwell> You crazy kids with your 64 bits.  Who could ever use all those bits?!
<htpc> i tried with google too :) the solution are almost the same as ubuntu forum
<htpc> but i canàt enable it
<htpc> i installed the new alsa driver but my pc doesnàt recognize the hdmi audio
<maxwell> What kind of computer, what version of Ubuntu?
<htpc> ubuntu 9.04 jaunty 64 bit
<indus> htpc: how exactly does hdmi audio work and what are its uses?
<das_Urmel> anybody got an idea for my problem *pushing* :-)
<indus> !who | htpc
<ubottu> htpc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<htpc> mobo: Asrock 780gxh/128m
<htpc> ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> htpc: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i audio
<ActionParsnip> htpc: the board isnt important, its the audio stuff we need
<htpc> 0:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<indus> htpc: which graphics card do u have
<htpc> ActionParsnip 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<htpc> indus: Ati Hd3200
<indus> htpc: the hdmi audio comes from the graphics card i believe
<RPG_Master> Well I am backing from my fsck-ing
<RPG_Master> *back
<RPG_Master> And it fixed nothing :(
<htpc> indus: yes, but i can't enable it
<an0nmat1r> any body played the game airstrike ?
<indus> htpc: did you try the ati config tool?
<RPG_Master> Maybe I should add more to the story, in hopes it might help...
<htpc> indus: yes tried
<indus> htpc: do you see an option to enable hdmi in that tool?
<maxwell> RPG_Master: FYI, I Googled around and found that for some people, 5% of their drives were being reserved for root as a safety mechanism for when the disk fills up.
<htpc> indus: no, because when i run the command "aply -l" the output is this
<maxwell> RPG_Master: That's why there's a difference between "free" space and "available" space.
<htpc> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<htpc> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog [VT1708S Analog]
<htpc>   Subdevices: 1/2
<htpc>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot3> htpc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<htpc>   Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
<htpc> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: VT1708S Digital [VT1708S Digital]
<RPG_Master> maxwell: interesting....
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: bah
<indus> htpc: YOU user moae from the forums?
<RPG_Master> RPG_Master: bah indeed :(
<htpc> indus: Yes ;)
<indus> :)
<RPG_Master> I don't know WHAT sbackup did when my external HD unplugged
<indus> htpc: what devices do u see in audio properties?
<maxwell> das_Urmel: Sorry, what was your problem again?
<RPG_Master> I killed sbackup because it was freaking out on my processor for nothing
<indus> htpc: did you enable the iec598 switch from volume properties
<RPG_Master> I'v REALLY got to go to bed :(   Any last words of advice?
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: where do you backup to?
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: My external Hard Drive
<htpc> indus: in sound i see HDA ATI SB VT1708S DIGITAL and ANALOG
<indus> htpc: which one are you using
<Mohammad[B]> how i can cut a video from time to time in command line ?
<htpc> indus: yes i tri with iec598 active and inactive
<indus> htpc: never mind, first you enable iec598
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: maybe it created a huge log file when it crashed, what is the last line in the output: sudo du -h /tmp
<htpc> indus: i try with both options
<indus> htpc: then select the ATI SB
<RPG_Master>  
<indus> htpc: I FOUND This http://www.mediaboxblog.co.uk/blog1.php/2008/08/15/howto-audio-over-hdmi-with-the-hd3200-rs
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: 36K	/tmp
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: ok thats good
<maxwell> RPG_Master: If you haven't already, take a minute to start a du running to give you a summary of disk space usage.
<htpc> indus: iec598 is already active
<htpc> indus: wich ati SB?
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: But doesn't help me much...
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: sudo du -h / > ~/du.txt
<indus> htpc: that first device i believe
<indus> htpc: you see more thatn 2 devices?
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: you can see what the biggest folders are
<htpc> indus: already tried but nothing
<kyja> gnome-session-save --logout-dialog  gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: failing that i'd log a bug
<kyja> found the commands :)
<indus> htpc: ok u read that link i gave u
<htpc> indus: i sdee two devices one analog adn one digital
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Right, and on my crummy old 32-bit processor, that du can take a little while.  Let it work while you sleep. :)
<maxwell> kyja: What are they?
<htpc> indus: i've already tried with that link :)
<RPG_Master> maxwell: done for me :P
<maxwell> RPG_Master: ...  Couldn't resist, could you.
<RPG_Master> but its not in any order :/
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Pipe it into sort.
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: its surely the speed of the drive, not the cpu
<htpc> indus: but with "aplay -l" i see only two devices i can't see the hdmi audio device
<RPG_Master> and it would't let me do
<das_Urmel> my problem: using ubuntu 9.4 on a toshiba tecra m1 laptop; everything fine except resolution is 800x600 but could be higher. i allready tried the xrendr command with addmode and newmode and it worked for a new entry "1024x867" in the gui but when i'm tryn to use it it gives me an error. also searched google and the forum - no solution till now.
<maxwell> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay.  Also very slow. :)
<Guest85954> I need help : I installed VNC server on my remote desktop (ubuntu). When I try to connect from my windows desktop i only get a grey screen with no console or desktop.
<htpc> afk for a while
<indus> htpc: :)
<kyja> gnome-session-save --logout-dialog  gnome-session-save --shutdown-dialog
<indus> htpc: the latest ati drivers?
<kyja> ones for logouts the other is shutdowns
<ActionParsnip> maxwell: yeah, du on scsi raid takes a tonne less than PATA ;)
<indus> htpc: i know
<htpc> back
<htpc> indus: yes
<maxwell> Guest: ActionParsnip already asked you for specifics on your problem.
<htpc> indus: i use the 9.8 ati drivers
<indus> htpc: is there some connector for that audio device
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: what do you want to do oce connected via VNC?
<indus> htpc: i want the output of dmesg
<RPG_Master> its not letting me do sudo du -h / > ~/du.txt
<htpc> indus: like what?
<indus> !paste | htpc
<ubottu> htpc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: try without sudo
<Guest85954> i bought a new server and want to install / run applications on it.
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: like what?
<Guest85954> JVM
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: vnc is often not needed
<Guest85954> SQL
<htpc> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8024453#post8024453 this it my post
<maxwell> kyja: Thanks, I made note of those. :)
<RPG_Master> I got even MORE "can not read, permission" errors :O
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: you can do those via ssh with x forwarding if you like gui apps
<RPG_Master> without sudo
<htpc> indus: dmesg with what options?
<indus> htpc: none
<Guest85954> ActionParsnip How do I do that? I'm new to ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> RPG_Master: try: sudo -s; du -h / > /home/<your normal user name>/du.txt
<indus> htpc: just dmesg
<Guest85954> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest85954> !tab actionparsnip
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: on the server, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Guest85954> its already installed
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: if the client is windows you will need to install and have running xming
<htpc> [ 4234.348991] lirc_imon: lcd_write: invalid payload size: 32 (expecting 8)
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: in linux it is all fine, you can now run(for linux): ssh -X user@server
<htpc> i see a lot of thisindus:
<htpc> ops
<htpc> indus: i see a lot of this [ 4234.348991] lirc_imon: lcd_write: invalid payload size: 32 (expecting 8)
<RPG_Master> ActionParsnip: Here is an example of the errors I am getting again: du: cannot access `/proc/7156/task/7156/fd/4': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: (for windows you will need putty too then run) putty -X user@server
<htpc> indus: but nothing else
<maxwell> das_Urmel: I don't know what the xrendr command is, but did you already try doing this from System -> Preferences -> Display ?
<indus> htpc: the full outoput of dmesg i want to see
<indus> htpc: in a terminal dmesg
<indus> htpc: do this dmesg > dmesg.txt
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Don't worry about those errors.  Those are from processes that were running and closed during the du.
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: you can now run file browsers, and the apps you like, or you can work in the terminal if you like, if you do run a gui app, remember to use & to background it
<indus> htpc: then copy and paste it to paste.ubuntu.org
<indus> paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Guest85954: its also secure, which VNC is not, so you can do this over WWW if you wish too
<Guest85954> ok
<das_Urmel> maxwell: yes, allready tried that, at first the 800x600 option was the highest i could apply; with the xrendr command i could add a new option in the gui for 1024x768. but this however doesn't work
<Guest85954> I'm connected to the server using putty. I have the command line.
<RPG_Master> :O  its says my home folder is 141gigs!
<RPG_Master> which can't be true
<RPG_Master> nvm
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Now do the du -h /home/<yourname>
<htpc> indus: it give just the error for lirc imon nothing elese
<htpc> else
<RPG_Master> "/" is the filesystem
<indus> htpc: dmesg is a huge file,what are you talking about
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Yes, / is the whole tamale.  What's the biggest folder under / ?
<onats> is there a visualization for banshee, full screen/ dual monitor?
<maxwell> das_Urmel: Sorry, please say again what kind of laptop?  Tecra?
<onats> or any music player that has dual monitor visualization for music?
<htpc> indus: in all the txt file only this [ 4367.848991] lirc_imon: lcd_write: invalid payload size: 32 (expecting 8)
<indus> htpc: you mean there is only one line in your dmesg?
<htpc> indus: with obviously different numbers at the beginning of the line
<das_Urmel> maxwell: tecra m1
<htpc> indus: a moltitude of lines with that error
<htpc> indus: but always the same
<indus> htpc: i want to see the complete output of that command, is that clear?
<htpc> indus: yeas yes ;)
<htpc> indus: but the site paste.ubuntu.org doesn't load
<indus> htpc: sorry, paste.ubuntu.com :P
<Guest85954> Actionparsnip, check your PM
 * RPG_Master is about to fall out on the floor in exhaustion
<RPG_Master> I'v got to go to bed... I'll discusses that text file with y'all tomorrow
<htpc> indus: after paste what i have to do?
<indus> htpc:write your name , press send  then ggive me the url
<fonkeymonkey> d
<htpc> ok
<htpc> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281176/
<maxwell> RPG_Master: Night!
<m3ga> Does anyone have "File -> Send Link" working in Firefox?
<indus> htpc: yikes
<maxwell> das_Urmel: I'm seeing something about xorg.conf...did you mess with that file at all?
<indus> htpc: could you please disconnect your remote
<indus> htpc: sorry my mistake, didnt understand before
<htpc> indus: i have to stop lirc?
<iceroot> m3ga: you mean sending by mail?
<indus> htpc: yeah
<indus> htpc: i want to see the other messages
<indus> htpc: are you using a remote control ? usb? could you please disconnect it
<htpc> indus: indus i stop lirk but dmesg continue to give me the lirc error
<indus> htpc: hmm
<das_Urmel> maxwell: nope, the only things i did after the ubuntu installation was the normal system update via gui and trying the xrendr command; the resolution hasn't changed at all since the installation of ubuntu
<htpc> indus: maybe i have to stop lcdproc?
<indus> htpc: try it
<indus> htpc: but what is it
<indus> htpc: dont stop processes without knowing what they are
<indus> htpc: how about dmesg | tail
<htpc> indus: i know what is lcdproc :)
<alumno> klk
<alumno> ola
<alumno> ola ika
<indus> alumno: hi
<maxwell> das_Urmel: Can you go to paste.ubuntu.com and post your /etc/x11/xorg.conf?
<alumno> how old are you?
<htpc> indus: why from your point of view, the ir remote continue to be enable if i have stopped lirc?
<indus> htpc: its a hardware message
<indus> htpc: does the remote work btw?
<htpc> indus: sorry but i don't know what btw mean ehehe
<indus> alumno: do u have an ubuntu question
<indus> htpc: by the way
<htpc> indus ehehe ok, yeah it the remote still work with the lirc deamon inactive
<indus> htpc: dmesg | ATI
<indus> htpc: sorry wait
<indus> htpc: dmesg | grep ATI
<das_Urmel> maxwell: i'm terribly sorry, the rl is calling at the moment, i've got to go. but thanks very much for your time and help
<maxwell> Wait, go here...
<htpc> indus: dmesg gives me no message
<maxwell> das_Urmel: http://mcraig.org/mec/2009/09/02/ubuntu-9-04-toshiba-tecra-m1-xorg-conf/
<amortvigil> hello how can i repair grub with a live cd?? sudo grub doenst work?
<maxwell> das_Urmel: That might help you if you know what to do with it.
<indus> htpc: OK go to menu>admin>system log and check in kernel log
<maxwell> das_Urmel: Come back and ask someone first if you don't.
<das_Urmel> maxwell: thanks, i'll come back to that
<maxwell> das_Urmel: Cool, later.
<htpc> indus: system log?
<indus> htpc: some log
<das_Urmel> maxwell: bye
<indus> htpc: ther is a kern.log
<maxwell> amortvigil: sudo grub ? :)  What's wrong with your grub?
<htpc> indus: mmm i have system monitor, system testing, log file viewer
<indus> htpc: yes log file viewer
<amortvigil> maxwell: its from a live cd
<amortvigil> on a mavbook
<amortvigil> macbook
<htpc> indus: only the errors about the lirc imon
<indus> htpc: aah too bad
<indus> htpc: did u update your system
<maxwell> amortvigil: You're using an Ubuntu LiveCD to fix grub on Mac OS X?
<indus> htpc: sorry i dont know how to help now
<indus> htpc: look around in the forums more
<indus> htpc: not sure why lirc is having this problem
<htpc> indus: ok i stopped the error removing LCDproc
<madrid> hi people
<indus> htpc: :)
<indus> htpc: ok now check dmesg
<amortvigil> maxwell: yes, my ubuntu is detected by refit and i can boot the ubuntu disk, but then grub says "missing operation system"
<untitled> they say that 64bit ubuntu works faster on desktop than 32bit, is that true?
<maxwell> amortvigil: Oh, you're dual booting Mac OS X and Ubunut on a Mac Book?
<indus> untitled: yes in some applications
<htpc> indus: the last message in dmesg
<htpc> indus: is display port closed
<indus> htpc: thhis time i want to see the full dmesg
<htpc> indus: the others message are the same before
<untitled> does it work slower on some? or just profit? :)
<indus> htpc: aah yes dmesg | tail
<indus> untitled: whats profit
<madrid> mother fokers
<indus> !hi | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<htpc> indus: always the same
<untitled> indus: I mean 64bit ubuntu is in some apps faster and in some equal with 32bit? or slower in some?
<htpc> indus: i try to reboot and the i log in here again ok?
<indus> untitled: its not slower in any than 32 bit
<indus> htpc: try stopping lcdproc for a clean dmesg
<amortvigil> maxwell: yes
<untitled> indus: so is it better to have 64bit one on desktop? even if I don't have >4GB ram
<indus> htpc: ya reboot is good
<htpc> indus: lcdproc is stopped eheh
<indus> untitled: sure
<untitled> o_O
<htpc> indus: lcdproc is uninstalled :D
<indus> htpc: lol
<htpc> indus: now i try to reboot wait
<indus> htpc: good
<indus> htpc: wait
<indus> htpc: what is lcdproc
<madrid> wait what?
<madrid> tu puta madre
<indus> untitled: i use 64 bit
<indus> !ops | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<untitled> indus: and all is fine? :)
<lola1990> voila le 1er site de tchat rencontre gratuit sexe  +18 ... sur   www.sexe.su.ma
<Amaranth> madrid: Please don't use such language here.
<ownz0rjoo> thanks Amaranth :)
<maxwell> amortvigil: Okay, I don't know anything about that, but I can look around for stuff.  What is wrong right now?
<indus> untitled: ya its great, heavy duty apps are good with 64 bit like media encoding playback etc
<untitled> ok
<indus> untitled: also 64 bit apps take full use of the processor
<Amaranth> indus: But firefox doesn't have tracemonkey in 64-bit
<Amaranth> indus: next release should have it though and it's 20% faster than the 32-bit version
<indus> Amaranth: cant argue with a developer :)
<htpc> back again
<ownz0rjoo> They are finally releasing a 64bit firefox?
<indus> Amaranth: tracemonkey is the latest engine in use in ff isnt it
<Amaranth> indus: yeah
<Amaranth> ownz0rjoo: Either the 3.6 nightlies or the trunk nightlies already have 64-bit builds I think
<indus> Amaranth: hmm so firefox in ubuntu 64 bit is not actually 64?
<Amaranth> ownz0rjoo: ubuntu has always used a 64-bit firefox though
<Amaranth> indus: no, 64-bit firefox just lacks tracemonkey
<ownz0rjoo> I guess I never really payed attention then
<indus> Amaranth: hmm ff 3.5 what does that use?
<Amaranth> indus: tracemonkey
<htpc> indus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281191/ now the dmesg is correct :D
<Amaranth> indus: So 64-bit gets the slower JS engine, regular old spidermonkey
<MonkeySilent> does anyone know how to resolve a "!" in svn? I deleted some files but it hasnt commited yet and svn status says "!" becide the files i deleted
<indus> Amaranth: :) ? !  aah ok
<madrid> hola alguien habla español
<madrid> ?
<maxwell> Oh, speaking of Firefox, what does it take to get 3.5 in Jaunty?
<Amaranth> !es | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Ooooh, subversion conflicts...you were playing too hard with your toys. :)
<indus> maxwell: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<maxwell> indus: ... *Blink*
<MonkeySilent> Yea not acually sure whats happening
<Amaranth> indus, maxwell: Firefox 3.5 is not branded as Firefox in jaunty so it fails on a lot of websites that check user agents
<dazhi> hello everyone
<maxwell> indus: Well, that's sufficiently embarrassing to have me kicked out of here.
<indus> maxwell: :)
<maxwell> Amaranth: I just really like the Private Browsing.
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: What happened just before the conflict?
<htpc> indus: when you are free tell me :D
<dazhi> what is this?
<indus> htpc: its really long file :)
<maxwell> !hi | dazhi
<ubottu> dazhi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<htpc> indus: if you want i made only the tail :D
<MonkeySilent> nothing much, all i did was move some files to a new folder
<MonkeySilent> i added them via svn add new_folder
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Did you do 'svn mv' ? Or just 'mv' ?
<MonkeySilent> mv
<htpc> indus: but the tail speaks only about the wlan :D
<MonkeySilent> o i should be using svn mv?
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Yeah, you should really be moving your files with 'svn mv' if they're versioned.
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: That way svn knows what's going on.
<MonkeySilent> oh k thanks
<Amaranth> maxwell: This is why svn needs automatic rename detection like git :)
 * indus drowns in jealousy at the g9 laser mouse
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Sure, but I doubt just knowing that will solve the conflict. ;)
<maco> Amaranth: this is why ya dont use svn anymore
<Amaranth> MonkeySilent: even though the files are gone svn mv should figure it out
<maxwell> Amaranth: I've looked into git a little, but it just seemed too weird.  I had only just gotten a handle on all the horrifying things svn could do to me.
<hoopstar> русские есть?
<Amaranth> MonkeySilent: svn mv path/to/old_file path/to/new_file
<maxwell> ru! | hoopstar
<indus> htpc: i cant see to identify the hdmi module
<maco> !ru | hoopstar
<ubottu> hoopstar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maxwell> Hah, thanks maco.
<htpc> indus: so?
<indus> htpc: so nothing, no further ideas
<Satisfied> Does Obama support ubuntu ?
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: I think you've gotta give the full path, though, not the local path.  Amaranth?
<Boohbah> Satisfied: why don't you ask him?
<Amaranth> maxwell: local path should work
<Satisfied> Boohbah:  well, i don't have obama on speed dial, do you ?
<indus> htpc: you did follow that link didnt you? one i gave before? which drivers are you using now?
<htpc> indus: the line of the audio card might be this HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
<Boohbah> Satisfied: http://www.whitehouse.gov/
<maco> !politics
<ubottu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<Satisfied> ya, like that will tell me anything
<indus> htpc: whats your onboard sound card?
<Satisfied> obama will probably destroy ubuntu :(
<sinthetek> anyone recall off-hand how to free swap?
<Boohbah> http://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/
<maco> !politics | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: please see above
<Satisfied> oh, okay
<maxwell> Amaranth: Hmmm...I thought he'd need to give the URL, since he'd be referring to files that aren't there.  I'll have to try it.
<htpc> indus: the aplay command tell me this HDA ATI SB], device 0: VT1708S Analog
<indus> htpc: naah can i see the output of lspci
<Satisfied> i know obama has an ipod, just wondering if he uses ubuntu
<maxwell> Amaranth: Honestly, when svn conflicts start coming up, I just sacrifice a goat and hope for the best.  I've seen some terrible, terrible things.
<indus> htpc: 2 devices is it?
<indus> htpc: mine is also ati SB because its an amd chipset board
<alumno> hola
<alumno> alguien k able español?
<htpc> indus: the lspci tell me this i
<maco> !stop | Satisfied
<ubottu> Satisfied: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ikonia> !es > alumno
<ubottu> alumno, please see my private message
<geekbuntu> anyone know why a high hard drive cache is 'better'?  what the advantages are?
<htpc> indus:ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<maco> geekbuntu: high?
<indus> htpc: ok i have a question, is the hdmi output from graphics  card  routed from the onboard
<ikonia> geekbuntu: cache more data without seek time
<geekbuntu> using gimp - big files... someone suggested it
<ikonia> geekbuntu: try ##hardware for a better discussion
<geekbuntu> maco: high = 32mb or bigger
<htpc> indus: sure, i want audio and video with hdmi cable
<maco> geekbuntu: oh
<geekbuntu> ikonia: ok - it's just in ubuntu - and it's not a technical discussion - just a question if it would help gimp run any better/faster/etc
<htpc> indus: i'm not sure if i understood the question :D
<ikonia> geekbuntu: nothing you'd really notice and that's generic across all OS's
<alumno_> fuck
<alumno__> perra
<ikonia> alumno__: control your langauge please
<alumno__> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alumno__> consejo
<alumno_> rubio klk warra
<ikonia> alumno__: please stop that
<alumno__> cerda
<geekbuntu> ikonia: kinda what i figured.... i know ram had a big effect on ubuntu but couldn't imagine hd cache would matter if i didn't have larger than 500gb drive
<alumno__> soy tu culo
<alumno_> la lorena k no sabe del consejo+
<ikonia> alumno__: this channel is english only and is for ubuntu discussion only
<geekbuntu> ikonia: ty
<alumno__> soy tu culo
<alumno_> y las inglesas son unas guarras
<maxwell> It's not discussion, he's just being profane.
<alumno__> putasssssss
<geekbuntu> o.O
<geekbuntu> i know that word
<maco> yeah
<alumno_> k te pasa
<alumno_> ja
<alumno_> aiiiiiiiiiiii
<geekbuntu> jerk is a jerk in any language
<geekbuntu> i guess
<Itkovian> Maybe you can redirect them to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cX4t5-YpHQ, rather than kicking them off.
<htpc> indus: what you mean with routed?
<maco> ikonia: theres one without a _ around here too
<ikonia> alumno:
<maxwell> Itkovian: I'm intrigued...
<MonkeySilent> thanks maxwell, fixed now, i just did some svn deletes it didnt seem to mind that it was already deleted locally, next time i will rember to use svn command always
<MonkeySilent> didnt really know that the svn command also works with mv rm mkdir locally as well
<MonkeySilent> :p
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: It has to.
<Itkovian> maxwell: do not watch if you have epileptic seizures.
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Otherwise, it won't know what happened to the files that are supposed to be there.
<maxwell> Itkovian: Only on weekends.
<htpc> indus: are you still here?
<htpc> indus :D
<devD> volume is very low in ubuntu, its good in fedora
<devD> how to increase volume in ubuntu
<maxwell> MonkeySilent: Good luck with svn, and if you get into trouble, I recommend goat's blood.
<Unicode> devD: alsmixer?
<Unicode> devD: alsamixer
<devD> Unicode, yes
<geekbuntu> i'm learning svn... just went to get my link and he left... http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/edguide/chapter03.html
<chilli0> What does a 2pass encoding do in dvd::rip ?
<geekbuntu> it's not hard likek i thought it would be
<devD> Unicode, yes, its HDA Intel (alsa mixer)
<maxwell> Itkovian: Uh...launch party?
<Unicode> run alsamixer in command line and increase it
<maxwell> Itkovian: I'm not sure if this is the right link, but I want to gouge my eyes out.
<Itkovian> maxwell: that's the general idea, yes :-)
<Itkovian> awful, isn't it
<maxwell> Itkovian: Can't...look...away...
<maxwell> Itkovian: ...please...kill...me...
<maxwell> Itkovian: Seriously, what is this?  Is this real?
<Itkovian> maxwell: I've no idea, but it seems so, /. has a story, the guardian does too. I'm guessing if everybody talka about it, they'll have reached their goal. I cannot believe they are seriously considering this as a real way to promote win7.
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrivera> hi, i've setup ubuntu 9.04 server and can ping to the internet, give dhcp to clients, but clients can't connect to internet, ufw is allow all... where can i check what's wrong?
<maxwell> :\ Sorry iceroot.
<frogzoo> jrivera: does dhcp pass default gateway?
<jrivera> frogzoo: how do i check that?
<devD> so anyone dont know what to do to get optimal volume performance
<shai> Hi :) I burned the ISO mini.iso to a CD and started a netinstaller ... but I never go a chance to tell the installer that I wanted a headless (no X) setup .. and by the time it was over, I was brought to a login screen. What did I do wrong?
<jrivera> the client, well one laptop for now, was assigned an ip by the server i can ping the server from the client
<maxwell> devD: What do you mean by optimal volume performance?  Your computer isn't loud enough?
<josh_> i've managed to replace the windows boot manager with grub but now anytime i try to load any os i get a error the only way i'm able to get in is with the Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
<SGottl7227> hello
<chilli0> hello SGottl7227
<jjnw> jrivera, if you use the command line, route -n should show a default gw
<SGottl7227> i have this ethernet connection, but i want to get my dial up modem working too... can someone help me
<josh_> title Windows Vista 32 (/dev/sdb1) (hd1,0)
<josh_> boot menu
<josh_> rootnoverify 	(hd1,0)
<josh_> makeactive
<josh_> chainloader	+1
<FloodBot3> josh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josh_> title Windows 7 64 (/dev/sdb2) (hd1,1)
<devD> maxwell, yes, its loud enough in fedora and vista but here is only 20-30% volume in ubuntu.
<maxwell> devD: What kind of computer?
<SGottl7227> who knows how to set up my dial up modem
<htpc> hi all again
<htpc> indus: are you there? :D
<devD> maxwell, its dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<maxwell> SGottl7227: Looking at the howto now...
<maxwell> SGottl7227: Did you try any guides on the web yet?
<jrivera> jjnw: will i do that on the client or the server?
<SGottl7227> i tried.. its very confusing.. i am trying to get this thing called network manager to appear in my system / manager
<jjnw> jrivera, on the client
<jrivera> jjnw: my client is a vista
<lianimator> Help! Input/Output error with an USB harddisk caused files in a folder to vanish!!
<SGottl7227> i only see it in my applications add/remove
<jjnw> lol
<maxwell> SGottl7227: What are you using right now to connect?  Ethernet?
<SGottl7227> yes
<SGottl7227> but i want to see if my dial up works too
<jjnw> jrivera, I see
<karan> is there an archive manager for ubuntu that supports rar files
<maxwell> devD: Did you just post about this on UbuntuForums?
<SGottl7227> there is a free service here in nyc called met connect
<karan> ??
<SGottl7227> it works on windows.. i wanted to see if my dial up works on ubuntu.
<maxwell> SGottl7227: At the top of your screen, do you see an icon with two computers, one in front of the other, each blinking occasionally?
<jjnw> jrivera, sorry, just logged on so didn't know the full problem.
<SGottl7227> no. i don't see two computers
<devD> maxwell, no I haven't posted yet.
<SGottl7227> how do i put them there?
<karan> deos anyone know an archove manager thart can extract rar iles?
<karan> files*
<maxwell> devD: Did you see this thread: http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8021047
<SGottl7227> i see two computers on the bottom right of my screen
<devD> maxwell, yes
<SGottl7227> but they are not blinking
<jrivera> jjnw: i setup a new ubuntu 9.04 server, connected a vista client and the server gave dhcp, client is able to ping the server, but the client can't connect to the internet
<danpandrea> can someone help me with a pidgin messenger problem?
<lianimator> danpandrea: #pidgin
<karan> sure <danpandrea>
<maxwell> SGottl7227: Okay, I think that's your Network Manager applet...is that something you were looking for?
<jjnw> jrivera, you are trying to connect to the internet via the server?
<karan> qats tha problem
<danpandrea> ok... here goes: i have an Yahoo Messenger account. When i log in, i can see people signing in, but pidgin doesn't show me who signs out! Any ideas why?
<jrivera> yes, the server will be a dhcp and firewall server
<maxwell> devD: So you tried that, and what happened?  (Sorry, I can't remember your original post. :\)
<jrivera> the server can ping to the internet
<maxwell> danpandrea: Did you try your question in #pidgin ?
<jrivera> jjnw: eth0 connects to the internet, and eth1 and eth2 will be connected to the clients
<maco> danpandrea: you mean they appear online forevermore, or you mean they're removed from pidgin's window but there's no notification popup?
<danpandrea> maxwell: i'll try! Thanks
<jjnw> jrivera, sounds like the server is not routing the data
<maxwell> danpandrea: First you might answer maco's question... :)
<jjnw> jrivera, what is the o/p from route -n on the server?
<danpandrea> maco: they appear online forevermore
<jrivera> jjnw: what do you mean by o/p
<maco> danpandrea: ew yeah #pidgin, sounds like bug
<tom____> hi guys:  short question: do linux programms look automatically for shared libraries in their working directory?
<danpandrea> maco: so i end up talking all by myself
<jjnw> jrivera, output or printout
<tangerine-icon> anyone here running ubuntu-netbook-remix on their netbook  has successfully removed the package tangerine-icon-theme???
<maco> danpandrea: probably a timezone issue
<jrivera> jjnw: three destinations and 1 gateway
<danpandrea> maco: i'll try on #pidgin
<maxwell> tom____: Don't think so...
<iceroot> !details | tangerine-icon
<ubottu> tangerine-icon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> tangerine-icon: post the error-output
<jjnw> jrivera, so there is a route from eth1/eth2 to eth0?
<gartral> how do i make evolution load my mail images >.>
<trijntje> how can i let evolution keep the messages i delete from the server?
<tom____> maxwell is it somehow possible to make a script which does that and I could copy this script into the directory of that executable?
<jrivera> jjnw: looks to me that there is
<maxwell> tom____: What are you trying to do?
<tangerine-icon> if you try apt-get remove --purge tangerine-icon-theme      you will remove ubuntu-netbook-remix too!!!
<jjnw> jrivera, is eth0 connected to a router?
<tom____> I have no root access to this computer and need to start a programm... but it say it needs some libraries like libstdc++.so.5 for example...
<tom____> maxwell
<unefa> hello channel. i installed xubuntu 9.04 on my pc using wubi... When i do a remastersys backup, the computer hangs up in the process.  What's going on then?
<tom____> so I am trying to copy those libraries into the directory of the executable and start it from there somehow :)  I remember that on windows it used to work that with dll's maxwell
<tom____> *like that
<Divinespear> hello every1, I have a question about gvfs on 9.10, how can I modify gvfs automounting permission options?
<shai> If the synergy package is here (http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/synergy) why can't I use apt-get to install it?
<jrivera> jjnw: eth0 is connected to a modem
<iceroot> shai: using dapper drake?
<ksiuke> shai: what version of ubuntu are you useing?
<iceroot> !dapper | shai
<ubottu> shai: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<shai> iceroot, I guess so... Codename: dapper ; 6.06
<jjnw> jrivera, have you setup iptables and ip forwarding?
<jrivera> jjnw: eth0 is connected to a router which is then connected to a modem
<jrivera> jjnw: ufw is allow all
<shai> iceroot, Description: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<iceroot> shai: you can use sudo apt-get update? are the repos still online?
<shai> iceroot, they are... yet.
<jjnw> jrivera, not sure about this but I think you need to setup ip forwarding
<shai> iceroot, should I upgrade my install? I just had it installed just now... from a netinstaller cd
<iceroot> shai: apt-cache search synergy  will show you the correct name for using with sudo apt-get install
<shai> iceroot, a fresh installation.
<iceroot> shai: just now? its 3 years old
<unefa> how can prevent remastersys from hanging up during the backup process?
<jrivera> jjnw: i did enable ip forwarding through sysctl
<shai> iceroot, :( I just downloaded it ...
<maxwell> tom____: To add the current directory to the library search path, do this 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH'
<tangerine-icon> how many of you running ubuntu network remix have been able to purge their systems from non free software and, at the very least, be vrms compliant???
<iceroot> shai: why not using ubuntu 9.04 or 8.04 LTS?
<tom____> thx maxwell...
<maxwell> tom____: Type that in a terminal, and that should add the current directory.  Try it and tell me if it works.
<shai> iceroot, can I just upgrade it ... or should I get a fresh installation cd ? I want to do a netinstaller... so I downloaded one, burned it and installed it...
<shai> iceroot, I used mini.iso from the net that I downloaded....
<iceroot> shai: if 6.06 is a fresh install, just reinstall with a newer version and dont use upgrade
<iceroot> shai: you can download the same for 8.04 and 9.04
<shai> iceroot, is there a netinstaller for that too?
<shai> iceroot, ok ... let me check :)
<cgroza> hello
<Merlin_-> hello guys
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Merlin_-> anyone here can help with ioncube
<Merlin_-> Im trying to move from the windows system to ubuntu doesnt seem to install right on ubuntu
<Merlin_-> any php guys around
<tom____> yeah maxwell.. thx it worked ...
<Merlin_-> freeradius
<unefa> hello all. does anyone here have experience using remastersys to create a live-cd?
<jjnw> jrivera, looks like I'm out of ideas, have you had a look at http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<maxwell> tom____: Great, tom____.  If you need to keep doing that, you can make a wrapper script for it.
<htpc> back again hoping indus came back too
<cgroza> the network is splited?
<tom____> maxwell..  I am working on it right now :)
<indus> htpc: hi
<indus> htpc: good timing
<ksiuke> look like freenode just unnetsplited (is that even a word?)
<htpc> indus: eheheh
<indus> htpc: so what have you been upto
<tangerine-icon> how many of you running ubuntu network remix have been able to purge their systems from non free software and, at the very least, be vrms compliant??? Is it actually possible without ending up with a totally broken system?
<htpc> indus: i'm at the same point
<shai> iceroot, http://ftp.telfort.nl/ubuntu-releases/9.04/ where is the net installer version?
<tangerine-icon> if you try apt-get remove --purge tangerine-icon-theme      you will remove ubuntu-netbook-remix too!!!
<Merlin_-> anyone can help
<happy_finger> when ubuntu new version release,...
<maxwell> tom____: Great. :)  Good luck.  And I think the reason Linux doesn't include the local directory by default is that it can be a security risk.  So don't put that search path thing in your .profile or something.  Just use it when you need it.
<Pici> !9.10 | happy_finger
<ubottu> happy_finger: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Merlin_-> php5 apache2  ioncube radius manager rings a bell anywhere
<htpc> indus: what we can do? eheheh
<htpc> indus: now we are a team ahahahaha
<iceroot> shai: try searching, i am at work and cant use a browser. but at the ubuntu-mirror-lists there are netinstall-images
<Ziber> With SSHd, on 8.10 and 9.04, i'd like to be able to SSH into root, but only with an SSH keys. Is this possible?
<jgblanco> hi
<jrib> Ziber: of course, but not really necessary at all
<maxwell> Ziber: Why?
<Ziber> Security purposes.
<jrib> Ziber: for security purposes, don't ssh as root...
<Ziber> Wait, which dont you think is necessary? SSH'ing into root, or SSH'ing with only keys?
<maxwell> Ziber: SSH'ing into root.
<Ziber> but, :( if I disable ssh'ing, i cant scp as root.
<shai> iceroot, will do ... 10x
<jrib> Ziber: ssh is well documented, just read sshd''s man page if that's what you want to do
<htpc> indus: disappear again?
<maxwell> Ziber: Are you trying to script something?
<unefa> can anyone here help me with a remastersys issue?
<cgroza> hello,when i go to this site with firefox http://www.clopotel.ro firefox quits...what can i do?
<vm> I have just installed steam, using playonlinux, is there a way that i can just put the cachefiles for the game in a folder like i do in windows instead of having to download the whole lot again??
<biczd> try opera :)
<ksiuke> cgroza: is it just that sitetaht you have a problem with?
<Terry> writing bin, cue file?
<indus> htpc: busy
<cgroza> ksiuke,yes
<indus> htpc: later
<cgroza> ksiuke,odd
<maxwell> Ziber: If you're going to log in to a system using keys, you can sudo from there.
<jrib> Ziber: it's probably a good idea to explain what exactly you are doing since there may be a better way
<ksiuke> cgroza let me check on my fire fox real quick
<Terry> how to write bin, cue file
<cgroza> ksiuke,ok...
<ksiuke> cgroza: i can open it, you have visited the site before?
<cgroza> ksiuke,yes
<mo0nykit> !crunchbang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<cgroza> ksiuke,i tried 2 min ago
<ksiuke> cgroza: not sure if i was clear, have you succesfully opened it before?
<cgroza> ksiuke,no
<cgroza> ksiuke,not with firefox
<iceroot> shai: found? maybe try google  ubuntu 9.04 netinstall image. i cant use a browser here so i cant really help
<maxwell> iceroot: No lynx? ;)
<ksiuke> cgroza try clearing your cashe useing ctrl+shift+del or tools>clear private data make sure cashe is the only thing checked and restart firefox
<shai> iceroot, don't sweat it... :) I'll google around... I'll find it...
<cgroza> ksiuke,ok
<htpc> anyone can help wth my hdmi audio problem?
<iceroot> maxwell: lynx is also informing our admins that i am surfing the the web
<iceroot> maxwell: http-logging
<RegressLess> Can someone help me do this? "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<maxwell> iceroot: No ssh to some other box to lynx?  (Grasping at straws here... ;)
<maxwell> Is it normal for this many people to join at once?  What is this?
<cgroza> ksiuke,it seems to work...
<Pici> maxwell: The end of a netsplit, it'll pass.
<apparle> How to convert a presentation to a video file
<infecto> hello, can some one tell me where is this lib in ubuntu glibsharpglue-2
<maxwell> Pici: Ah, thanks.  It's my first time. :)
<cgroza> ksiuke,thank you ...il try browsing a bit and see if its solved ....thanks
<iceroot> maxwell: yes, that is a possibility, i could also use ssh -X and run firefox :-)
<Appiah> apparle: openoffice presentation?
<iceroot> infecto: apt-file search "filename" will tell you
<ksiuke> cgroza: glad to hear it, sounds like the site was updated and firefox got confused trying to figure out which one to use, good luck
<djp`> is setterm -dump N the best way to make a screenshot without x installed?
<maxwell> iceroot: Have you had any luck with X11 forwarding?  I tried it once and it seemed unbearably slow.
<iceroot> infecto: it tells you in which package it is
<cgroza> ksiuke,you too
<iceroot> maxwell: runs very fine
<iceroot> maxwell: but no sound-forwarding :(
<Moae> i tried all to enable hdmi audio but nothing
<infecto> iceroot: it`s not so eazy.
<iceroot> Moae: and what is "tried all"?
<iceroot> infecto: yes, i think so too
<maxwell> iceroot: Yeah, that would be cool.  I set up a reverse tunnel into my box behind NAT, so I can get to all my CLI stuff, but it'd be nice if I could pull up a GUI for some things (e.g. IDE)
<apparle> Appiah: yea
<Moae> iceroot: ehehe i have seen all post in the ubuntu forum (and in others too) which speak about hdmi audio
<maxwell> iceroot: I thought VNC was the only workable option.
<iceroot> maxwell: just use ssh -X and then run for e.g. firefox
<danielarsa> server irc.plasa.com
<Appiah> apparle: tried asking in #openoffice ?
<Moae> iceroot: but the sistem doesn't recognize my hdmi audio device
<maxwell> iceroot: Yeah, I'll have to try it. :)
<Appiah> apparle: or dont think they are on freenode
<iceroot> maxwell: firefox is running at the client but for e.g. if you want to save a file or print something with firefox, its using the things from the server
<RegressLess> Can someone help me do this? "You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics"
<pccasa> hola
<pccasa> soy nuevo en linux
<Moae> iceroot: i tried to remove alsa and install it again
<pccasa> alguien me puede ayudar
<iceroot> !details | Moae
<ubottu> Moae: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Appiah> ops , #openoffice.org there they are
<apparle> Appiah: they are not there on freenode...........do you know how to
<Pici> !es | pccasa
<ubottu> pccasa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  thats the old way i recall of enabling a feature for the touchpad. theres some  hal/fdi file you edit now a days
<maxwell> iceroot: Yeah, I got that.  Thanks for the tip.
<Appiah> apparle #openoffice.org , No I dont , I dont use openoffice presentation
<maxwell> iceroot: :)
<Moae> iceroot: ok Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 64 bit
<Moae> iceroot: when i run "aplay -l" command doesn't appear the hdmi device
<Dr_Willis> RegressLess:  check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=948154
<iceroot> Moae: please ask a real questrion with details are your steps you already dit in one line to the channel
<RegressLess> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Moae> iceroot: i have an HD3200 integrated videocard
<Moae> iceroot: ok, i want to hear the sound with the television speakers via HDMI cable
<iceroot> Moae: please ask the channel in one line, i dont now anything about hdmi, just want to help you, to ask a good question and get fast usefull answers
<Moae> iceroot: ok sorry i didn't understand before ehehe
<Cerulean> Hi. I've just installed 9.04 and I'm trying to get the Nvidia driver to work with my Geforce GTX 285 card. I've installed nvidia-glx-180 and ran nvidia-xconfig, but X fails to start when the "nvidia" driver is enabled (Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m5ad1427f)
<Cerulean> things work fine when I use the "nv" driver. Any suggestions?
<SucbbusZD> Use the nv driver? Sorry, just a suggestion.
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: try the 190 driver, there are guides to add the repo
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: great, thanks.
<lizzzy> So, I tried installing eclipse following the instructions on this link: http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html What do I have to replace the xxxx with?
<iceroot> lizzzy: why not using  sudo apt-get install eclipse?
<lizzzy> Oh ok. I'll do that :)
<Moae> hi again, i want to hear sounds with my TV speakers, i have ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, ati hd3200 integrated video card, Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Moae> alsa 1.0.21, and latest ati drivers
<kisuke> moae how are you tring to connect?
<kisuke> moae to tv i mean
<Moae> via hdmi cable
<Moae> sure
<DaveCo> I have a question: i have put quite a lot of time and thought into the layout of my open office tool bars, and need to reinstall, but I would like to somehow keep the customizations that i have made. anyone know how?
<SucbbusZD> Moae, Why not run a male 3.5mm audio jack to duel male rca to your tv, then just set the tv to whatever AV you need?
<Moae> kisuke: with aplay -l the hdmi audi device doesn't appear
<kisuke> moae as i recall hdmi is video only and you need a seperate audio  cable
<gartral> DaveCo: backup your ./.onpenoffice folder
<Moae> SucbbusZD: i want to use the hdmi, the analog speakers work well
<llutz> DaveCo: save ~/.openoffice.org
<Moae> kisuke: what you say? the hdmi is for both audio and video
<Moae> kisuke: i'm sure of this
<Pici> Moae: I did this recently, with my HTPC.  If you use alsamixer -c1    do you see a single mixer?
<kisuke> moae not wired it before and been a while scence i looked doble checking now sorry if wrong
<DaveCo> llutz: Thanks!
<mo0nykit> Hello! After compiling the kernel with make-kpkg, I get two .deb files (linux-image and linux-headers). Then I installed both .debs. My question is, can I now delete my source tree? My concern is I might need the source tree and the build targets later. I'm thinking it's safe to delete my source tree and build targets because I already have the corresponding linux-headers installed. Am I right?
<llutz> mo0nykit: you can
<mo0nykit> llutz: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: keep it if you want
<Moae> PiCi: no it says me invalid card numbre
<kisuke> moae nvm you were right i was thinking of component sorry
<Pici> Moae: One moment, let me ssh into that computer, I don't have physical access at the moment.
<Moae> kisuke: no problem man ehehe
<onats> help, i restarted my machine, now i can't log into X
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: "if you want" <-- meaning it's safe to remove? :) It eats up a lot of disk space (only have 8GB on a VirtualBox)
<onats> i am getting an error called "No Screens Found"
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: sure, the system is installed so the source is now not doing anthing, you can keep it if you wish
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: thanks thanks
<Moae> Pici: ok
<Pici> Moae: So you don't see something like this with aplay -l? http://paste.ubuntu.com/281244/
<Moae> Pici: i don't see this part http://paste.ubuntu.com/281245/
<Moae> Pici: i see only this http://paste.ubuntu.com/281246/
<mo0nykit> Another question: For any program installed from source using "make install", does it follow that it can be cleanly removed using "make install -c" ?
<Pici> Moae: Do you have the ATI drivers installed from the Hardware Drivers tool?
<Moae> Pici: yes, but i have installed the latest ati driver too
<joaopinto> mo0nykit, no, a lot of makefiles do not provide an uninstall rule
<joaopinto> mo0nykit, you should use checkinstall to build .debs from source based builds
<Moae> Pici: downloading the .run file
<llutz> !checkinstall | mo0nykit
<ubottu> mo0nykit: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ibrahim> hey tsup gays
<xacket> can anyone tell me why youtube viedeos won't play in High Quality on Adobi Flash Player?
<ibrahim> i dont knw
<przemek_> o dzieki!!!
<mo0nykit> joaopinto: okay.. so it depends on the makefile. I'll check out CheckInstall.
<przemek_> dziaa
<Pici> !pl | przemek_
<ubottu> przemek_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<przemek_> czester a jaki masz pomysl z tym amarokiem?
<Moae> Pici: i have alsa 1.0.21 too
<ibrahim> hey lestern i have my ubuntu 9.04 64 bit but it wont accept flash player
<spirit-sight> I have my update manger with grayed out items that can not be installed and when I click on check it says updating cache and does nothing, help please?
<Pici> Moae: I'm doing some version number comparisons, since I'm not on 9.04 I'm looking to see what you might be missing
<mo0nykit> What entry in the Makefile should I look for to know if it provides an uninstall rule?
<joaopinto> spirit-sight, are you upgrading to karmic ?
<unefa> hello... how do i find out what my ubuntu system footprint size is?
<spirit-sight> I am already have karmic on system, its great!
<ActionParsnip> unefa: df -h
<Moae> Pici: what version number? about ati drivers?
<joaopinto> spirit-sight, then you already asked on the correct channel, #ubuntu+1, and there is no point repeating it here ;)
<xacket> what's a system footprint?
<Pici> Moae: Yes. I'm using xorg-driver-fglrx | 2:8.660-0ubuntu2
<spirit-sight> no response on that channel joaopinto that why ask here, I figureed it could be just a genral question
<ActionParsnip> xacket: i think s/he means the space used on the internal drive to store the oS, lets see
<shai> iceroot, I donno man... i tried searching for that 9.04 net installer... but I didn't find it yet....
<ActionParsnip> spirit-sight: its not officially released so its not supported in the official channels, its why +1 exists
<xacket> can anyone tell me why youtube viedeos won't play in High Quality on Adobi Flash Player?
<unefa> yes... i have a 4.9 gb footprint and i'm using xubuntu. i would like to create a live cd with the apps i isntalled on it ...
<ActionParsnip> xacket: are you running a 64bit ubuntu?
<Moae> Pici: zorg-driver-fglrx 2:8,600
<xacket> ActionParsnip, no
<Moae> Pici: sorry xorg*
<ActionParsnip> xacket: have you got the latest flash plugin from the repos?
<xacket> ActionParsnip, yes
<unefa> but when i do a remastersys backup, the computer hangs up.  is my footprint too large or what?
<Moae> Pici: you use the Karmic?
<Pici> Moae: Yes.
<xacket> what version is the latest and how do i confirm?
<ActionParsnip> xacket: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<Pici> Moae: I need to step away from my desk for a few minutes.  I'll be back in a few.
<ActionParsnip> xacket: about: plugins      without the space
<xacket> what would video drivers have to do with sound?
<xacket> about:plugins ?
<gartral> xacket: vid/sound combo cards
<ActionParsnip> xacket: the question was regarding youtube video playing in high quality...no?
<udssr_shorty> Hi! Does anybody know a script/application/plugin/... to generate thumbnails of all image files of a folder (including subfolders)? But the thumbnails should be stored in /home/USER/.thumbnails in the right filename-format so that nautilus/konquer can handle them
<Moae> Pici: ok
<ActionParsnip> xacket: yes, thats why i put the space too ;)
<xacket> ActionParsnip, oh yes, that's what I meant sorry
<shai> Does anyone know where the 9.04 Netinstaller image is?
<llutz> udssr_shorty: use convert in a for-loop
<unefa> i've tried to remastersys several times, but the pc keeps hanging up during the backup process
<ActionParsnip> udssr_shorty: you could use imagemagick to create small version of the file
<kisuke> ibrahim google "install flash player ubuntu 64 bit" should be in top five my fire fox just died on me otherwise i would give you a link
<pambot_ftw> http : //www
<xacket> ActionParsnip, it says I have SWF installed
<pambot_ftw> what i meant sorry
<ActionParsnip> xacket: get rid of that and install the adobe one
<xacket> ActionParsnip, how?
<udssr_shorty> llutz, ActionParsnip can i not just use eg. nautilus functionallity for this? because if i open a folder in nautilus it generates the thumbnails automatic?
<onats> help, i can't login to my X serevr
<onats> server
<ActionParsnip> udssr_shorty: not sure, i dont use it
<pambot_ftw> ist ja onats can i not just use eg
<onats> No Screens Found
<udssr_shorty> ActionParsnip, do you know how to access this nautilus functionality?
<Moae> afk
<xacket> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> xacket: search synaptic for flash and remove swfplayer and any flashes at all
<pambot_ftw> xacket, oh yes, that's what i meant sorry
<ActionParsnip> udssr_shorty: i dont use it
<xacket> xacket, that would mean removing adobe flash as well
<pambot_ftw> xacket : use convert in a
<xacket> pambot_ftw, what?
<Moae> back again
<yoyo> dika
<SteveRox> hi, i installed moblin on my eee pc and karmic was installed. But the grub of moblin i cant choose ubuntu. how i can fix that grub (2) loads all my systems?
<arand> xacket: Do a search for "flash" in synaptic and remove everything except flashplugin-installer
<pambot_ftw> convert in a arand
<pambot_ftw> SteveRox, how are you a robot, isn't it ?
<mo0nykit> Hello! Here's my situation. I installed octave from the jaunty repos. Then, I changed the /etc/apt/sources.list to refer to the karmic repos (then a "sudo apt-get update"). When I did "sudo apt-get remove octave", it complains that "octave is not installed". Then I switched back to the jaunty repos, and now I can uninstall octave. I just want to confirm: Does the package manager depend on sources.list to know which packages are installed?
<kisuke> onats use " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org" and make sure to use vesa drivers see also http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/x-server-cant-start-error-no-screens-found-378077/
<Moae> Pici: when you come back call me :D
<SteveRox> no ;)
<shai> Anyone know where the 9.04 Netinstaller image is?
<mo0nykit> shai, you mean the Minimal CD?
<shai> mo0nykit, do I ?
<shai> mo0nykit, is that what's its called? Not a net installer?
<onats> kisuke, thanks for the link. reading it. however, when i do reconfigure xserver-xorg, i dont get any prompts for anything related to display
<onats> kisuke, can this be a sign that my video card got busted?
<shai> mo0nykit, I just want to burn this small CD and be able to install Ubuntu from a mirror site (ie. from the net)
<pambot_ftw> i can't login to my x serevr
<kokozedman> hey guys, i'm new to Ubuntu, and i find it really easy and fun to use
<kisuke> shai why netinstaller? why not use the full disk?
<pambot_ftw> octave is not installed
<kokozedman> but i'd like to know one thing: is there a bleeding edge packages in Ubuntu?
<mo0nykit> shai, yes that's it. you can google Ubuntu Minimal CD. I forgot the http address.
<shai> kisuke, 1. cuz I only have with me a small CD (approx. 200mb) and another that is 650mb (not 700mb as required)... so I need something small, to install the rest from the net (ie. mirror)
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: id use stable until you are comfortable with the OS
<pambot_ftw> a small cd approx
<kokozedman> i want to use aria2 v1.6.0
<kisuke> onats possable also try googleing the error you gave me th link is here: xserver no screens found
<pambot_ftw> not use the full disk ?
<shai> mo0nykit, I will... thank you.
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: why?
<mo0nykit> shai, np :)
<kisuke> shai then you want a minamal CD i do belave
<pambot_ftw> error you gave me th link is here : xserver no screens found
<shai> kisuke, Seems that way... since mo0nykit suggested it.. I'll google for it thanks!
<kisuke> shai one min ill give you a link just had it up
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: it's not that hard to do things in it; i do a lot of downloads, and the provided 1.1.5 isn't having the feature that i need
<shai> kisuke, no need... found it :)
<kisuke> onats sorry wrong feild
<OriWB> Can someone hekp me use cubase? I installed it through wine, but i cantget it to run
<shai> kisuke, Its here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<shai> kisuke, I just had to look for the right thing... I was looking for "net installer" and "netinstall" and NOT "minimal CD"
<kokozedman> i was thinking of compiling from source, but the development tools are not yet installed; and i can't do installation at this time
<kisuke> onat http://www.google.com/search?q=xserver+no+screens+found&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: bleeding edge can have issues which you wont be able to troubleshoot with so little knowledge of the OS
<SteveRox> hi, i installed moblin on my eee pc and karmic was installed. But the grub of moblin i cant choose ubuntu. how i can fix that grub (2) loads all my systems?
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: i have been a long-time Linux user; and the packages that i'm going to use are not that critical
<kokozedman> could you help me get that one package bleeding please ;)
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: http://ppa-search.appspot.com/
<kokozedman> i was just switching over to Ubuntu; that's all, i'm actually been from Gentoo
<kokozedman> ok, thanks
<OriWB> Can someone help me run cubase?
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: you can search for the dev's ppas to get stuff, theres a bleeding edge Xorg and 190 nvidia drivers that I know of
<Moae> back again
<devD> I have installed 'kubuntu-desktop' in my ubuntu and when I restarted and started kde , there was no network not even any system, places and application icons.
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: there is not aria2 in there; btw, what does PPA means?
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: you could also compile from source
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | kokozedman
<ubottu> kokozedman: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<xacket> arand, what do I do after that ?
<kokozedman> i guess i'll have to compile from source; what package do i need to install in order to get all gcc, g++, make, ... stuffs?
<ActionParsnip> devD: I'd ask in #kubuntu
<devD> ActionParsnip, ok
<arand> xacket: restart all firefox instances an see if it works?
<xacket> arand, what should occur?
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: you have upgraded to karmic in te incorrect manner
<arand> xacket: Youtube should work?
<llutz> kokozedman: 1st build-essential and -dev packages depending on what you try to compile
<xacket> ActionParsnip, is this good advice arand is giving me?
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential | kokozedman
<ubottu> kokozedman: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<timber> anyone can tell me how can i recover multiple items from the trash? my trash have some items but when i open it the trash don't show the items
<ActionParsnip> xacket: huh?
<arand> ActionParsnip: I've instructed to remove everything except flashplugin-installer and then restart firefox.
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: i did not intend to upgrade to karmic. I just switched repos temporarily in order to get the 2.6.31 kernel sources (with Ubuntu patch 11.36).
<Aalinux> After unmount the pendrive , the light of pendrive is still on, but it is off on windows . Why?
<mo0nykit> If I install openbox from source, can I uninstall it using "make install -c" ? If not, how do I know, by looking at the Makefile?
<xacket> he's telling me to uninstall everything that comes up under 'flash' in synaptic, except flashplugin-installer, then flash is supposed to work in firefox I guess
<Moae> Pici: are you there?
<Pici> Moae: Just got back
<llutz> mo0nykit: use checkinstall and don't worry
<mortal> does anyone else have karmic gdm failing dpkg configure?
<Pici> Moae : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> Moae: sorry, not you.
<xacket> ActionParsnip, he's telling me to uninstall everything that comes up under 'flash' in synaptic, except flashplugin-installer, then flash is supposed to work in firefox I guess
<Pici> mortal: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<mo0nykit> llutz: okay thanks. I forgot to look up that I need to "make" before "sudo checkinstall" :)
<devD> I have removed a package through 'yum remove package' but it has freed only 45 KB space whereas it took 400 MB while installing that package.
<jrib> devD: ubuntu doesn't use yum...
<arand> mo0nykit: Does apt-get throw any particular errors when trying to install anything?
<Der_Trolly> HRY FRESH UBUNTUS!
<Der_Trolly> EVERYTHING FRESH WITH YOU?!?!?!?!?
<Der_Trolly> YEAH!
<arand> mo0nykit: or is that still an issue after the karmic kafuffle?
<devD> jrib, sorry it was "sudo apt-get remove package" not yum, actually I am habitual of fedora and switched to ubuntu .
<jrib> Der_Trolly: stay on-topic (in lowercase) please.  Topic is : Ubuntu support
<Der_Trolly> Lesson today: Germany in German.
<llutz> !ops | Der_Trolly trolling
<ubottu> Der_Trolly trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jrib> devD: the package probably has dependencies that you didn't remove
<mo0nykit> arand: Are you talking about my question about octave? Upon installing from the jaunty repos, no. But while my repos was still with karmic, (and doing a "sudo apt-get remove octave"), it complains that octave isn't installed
<Der_Trolly> Wikimedia Community logo 	Hilf mit, die Zukunft von Wikipedia und den Schwesterprojekten mitzugestalten.
<Der_Trolly> Lies das Schreiben von Michael Snow und Jimmy Wales. 	[Ausblenden] [Hilf uns bei der Übersetzung!]
<ActionParsnip> xacket: yes, if you have more than 1 flash plugin you get issues. The adobe one has the full range of flash abilities which may not be in the open plugins
<Der_Trolly> Ihre Spenden helfen, Wikipedia zu betreiben.
<Der_Trolly> Deutschland
<FloodBot3> Der_Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Der_Trolly> aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie
<devD> jrib, but there must be some automated way to uninstall all those dependencies
<ActionParsnip> xacket: stuff like gnash and swfdec need pulling out and the adobe flash player putting in
<jrib> devD: use "autoremove" in apt-get
<arand> mo0nykit: but no lasting issues then? (I recently had that, hence my inquiry)
<ActionParsnip> xacket: alternatively you can uninstall ALL flash plugins and browse to a flash based site and the plugin will be offered to you
<devD> jrib, I have done this too after googling but It does nothing
<mo0nykit> arand: So I switched back to the jaunty repos, and successfully uninstalled octave. I just want to confirm my observation that apt-get depends on the current sources.list to check what packages are installed.
<jrib> devD: check manually if dependencies are the issue
<kisuke> mo0nykit yes it does
<mo0nykit> arand: so far there are no nagging issues after switching back to the jaunty repos :)
<mo0nykit> thanks for the confirmation kisuke
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: apt-get uses sources.list to know where to get debs from, you do NOT change the file to get the next release, this is not the advised way at all and can give a bad system
<Moae> uit
<Moae> quit
<erUSUL> Moae: /quit
<Pici> Moae: Could you check if theres a bios option for enabling the HD audio and/or hdmi audio.  You may want to see this as well:                 I didn't find it yet....
<Pici> Bad timing :(
<timber> How can i recover items from trash?
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: oh, thanks for the heads-up. What should have I done to get the 2.6.31 kernel and the latest Ubuntu patches?
<ActionParsnip> timber: navigate to ~/.local/share/Trash
<erUSUL> timber: open trash copy or move files out of there to somewhere else
<ActionParsnip> mo0nykit: sudo update-manager -d
<timber> erUSUL: but the items doesn't appear there
<kisuke> timber right click the item in the trashbin and select restore item
<timber> ActionParsnip: i'll try
<ActionParsnip> timber: thats where trash is stored
<erUSUL> timber: then they are not in trash... how did you remove them ?
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: I mean the kernel sources. Okay, I'll look up what update-manager does :)
<timber> erUSUL: they are there, because when i put the pointer over the icon, appear a message "34 items on trash", but when i open the trash the items doesn't appear
<shai> mo0nykit, I got that 9.04 image... but the problem is, is that it won't go past the boot: right after ISOLINUX 3.63 ... step. That didn't happen with 6.06 Dapper.
<shai> mo0nykit, any ideas?
<xacket> ActionParsnip, how do you run flashplugin-installer?
<mo0nykit> ActionParsnip: uhh.. I only wanted to get the latest kernel, not upgrade to karmic. I gave "sudo update-manager -d" a try, but I can't see the 2.6.31 kernel sources. Any ideas?
<timber> ActionParsnip:
<timber> ops
<timber> ActionParsnip: thank you, i got it
<erUSUL> timber: then look where ActionParsnip told you
<shai> mo0nykit, I could try Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" Minimal CD ...
<mo0nykit> shai: Press Enter? (sorry, I don't mean to think you're silly), that's the only thing I know for now. Pressing Enter gets me through to the setup screens.
<timber> erUSUL: i got it, the items are there, do you have an idea about how this happenedw
<kisuke> shai how long does it hang for?
<timber> erUSUL: ?
<ActionParsnip> xacket: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mo0nykit> shai: What do you get after pressing Enter at the "boot: " prompt? Does it crash?
<shai> mo0nykit, OMG !
 * shai is so stupid!
<mo0nykit> shai: :P
<erUSUL> timber: no; maybe they are hidden files ? do their names begin with a dot ?
<devD> is there some way in ubuntu to restore the system in some earlier settings like in windows.
<shai> mo0nykit, I didn't even consider pressing Enter there... :(
<erUSUL> devD: no
<timber> erUSUL: no, they aren't hidden
 * shai goes to a corner to cry
<erUSUL> timber: then i dunno
<ActionParsnip> devD: you have to implement ityourself in some fashion
<mo0nykit> shai: hehe.. Well, the first time I got to the "boot: " prompt, I was thinking... "Ooh.. What might Enter do?" :D
<Guest92492> can anyone send me an invitation on pidgin??????
<shai> mo0nykit, Since when is there a small boot: line? its always some type of meny ... ya know?
<kisuke> guest92492 what do you mean im useing pidgin
<xacket> ActionParsnip, I thought I had to use flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> xacket: the installer installs nonfree, may as well cut out the middle man
<Guest92492> i have pidgin but cannot chat............
<mo0nykit> shai: Probably because it's a Minimal CD. Is this the first time you tried a Minimal CD?
<timber> erUSUL: ok, i'll try to remove some file to see if it happens again
<jx> how to jion in  #ubuntu-cn
<erUSUL> timber: ok;
<ActionParsnip> Guest92492: so yuo didnt get my pm?
<erUSUL> jx: /join #ubuntu-cn
<shai> mo0nykit, indeed... I'm not a Mini.iso virgin now :)
<jx> ok   bye
<kisuke>  Guest92492 have you registered you accounts on pidgin yet?
<Guest92492> no how to do it????
<mo0nykit> shai: hehe :) I used a Minimal CD on an old computer, but the RAM was kaput, so I never got to finish setting it up.
<ActionParsnip> !register | Guest92492
<ubottu> Guest92492: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<shai> mo0nykit, well... all I want is to use it for X11 Forwarding to my Windows box...
<shai> mo0nykit, so the smaller the better.
<vm> I have just installed steam, using playonlinux, is there a way that i can just put the cachefiles for the game in a folder like i do in windows instead of having to download the whole lot again??
<jx> <erUSUL>   thank u
<mo0nykit> shai: Yes, that a good idea. Do you need a GUI on that machine? You can install just a command line Ubuntu
<erUSUL> jx: no problem
<shai> mo0nykit, I'm not sure I could get X apps without setting up X ... do you?
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, but my emesene doesn't show some photos... it is not the extension, i already verified... how can i fix it?
<mo0nykit> shai: uhh.. That I do not know :) I haven't tried X11 forwarding yet
<shai> mo0nykit, note to self ...
<shai> ;)
<mo0nykit> shai: hehe.. nor do I know how to set up the X server from scratch. I was looking for X.org documentation on their site, but couldn't find any. Do you know where I could find some comprehensive docs and tutorials about X?
<shai> mo0nykit, I wrote a blog about something that I did... I can PM you (donno if its appropriate to paste its link here).
<timber> erUSUL: didn't happen...but if i remove many files, the items disappear
<mo0nykit> shai: Well, if you meant to write that blog entry to help others, why not paste the link here so everyone else can benefit? If that's ok with you..
<erUSUL> timber: :1 never seen that ... if you can reproduce it easily you can fill a bug report
<erUSUL> !bug | timber
<ubottu> timber: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bisc> afternoon all
<vm> hi
<vm> I have just installed steam, using playonlinux, is there a way that i can just put the cachefiles for the game in a folder like i do in windows instead of having to download the whole lot again??
<timber> erUSUL: ubottu: thanks, i'll report it...there's some formalism to do this?
<bisc> can anyone help me figure out why 1. The kernel doesn't allow selection of any VESA modes, and 2. Why GDM/X seem to think they know better than me and keep picking 1280x1024 even though I've manually put just 1024x768 in xorg.conf
<shai> mo0nykit, I don't mind at all http://bit.ly/1xgOw4
<mo0nykit> shai: Thanks!
<shai> mo0nykit, I hope that gives some pointers if not allow you to do exactly what that blog intends.
<kisuke> vm playonlinux is a front end for wine and sets a dir for the C: that "windows" sees i dont remember whgat it is off the top of my head
<mo0nykit> shai: okay thanks. Really I couldn't it understand it at this point. I wanted to know the inner workings of X :)
<erUSUL> timber: go here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug and follow the steps in thwe web page
<erUSUL> timber: you must be registered in launchpad though
<shai> mo0nykit, so I don't think that blog post will give you that ...
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> i've got the weird intuition that my amd athlon 1800 xp is not well used in ubuntu jaunty is there something to do ?
<mo0nykit> shai: Yeah, thanks anyway :) I'll find that useful later..
<shai> mo0nykit, Indeed... I use it daily.
<shai> mo0nykit, bbiab :)
<mo0nykit> shai: okay sure
<timber> erUSUL: i'm registering now.
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: define not well used
<jacquesdupontd> hm warsow is lagging not depending on what settings i put
<indus> Moae: hi
<indus> Moae: you still here
<jacquesdupontd> only lagging when i see other players on the screen erUSUL
<timber> erUSUL: the problem is that i have a exam about automata theory today and this bug is taking longer than it should
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, sometimes it's also stopping applications
<erUSUL> timber: there is no hurry; you can do it any day you want
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: anything in the logs?
<jacquesdupontd> nope
<Moae> i have another question for you all :D
<jacquesdupontd> im gonna do a memtest but i'm not sure it will do anything about it
<kam00zy> ole people
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, you got any other idea before i go ?
<vm> kisuke: thankyou, found the steamapps directory
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: no; with that info no
<kashogi> hi can anyone help i need to know what hardware tool i can purchase for harddrive recovery tool
<fedrawi> http://www.fpaste.org/sTNb/ system 32 or 64
<kam00zy> who here knows how to make a ubuntu live usb from windows
<kisuke> vm kk your welcome
<kam00zy> ?
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Moae> i have a TV LG 37" 100Hz full hd, but i can set over 60hz, my grafic card is a ATI HD3200 and i run Ubuntu 9.04
<kam00zy> O_o
<jacquesdupontd> erUSUL, thx for trying to help
<erUSUL> jacquesdupontd: no problem
<timber> erUSUL: yeah, i thought about it....the registration is very slow
<fedrawi> i install upunto 32 put i have ram 4g but reding 3g ?
<Moae> sorry i want to say "i can't set over 60hz"
<kam00zy> u need 64 bit
<Alien_Freak> hey all.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 and I have dual monitor, when I try to boot the install CD, I get a little acid trip going on.. but no response other wise
<kam00zy> x86 only reads 3gb
<fedrawi> kam00zy,  sorry english letr letr
<dubandy> EXT3 vs EXT4 Go flame war go!
<kam00zy> err
<kam00zy> u have 32 bit ubuntu... u need 64 bit
<kam00zy> 32 bit version only reads 3gb
<timber> the package for the trash is the ubuntu kernel?
<unefa> hello again. does anyone here have experience using remastersys to create live-cd's?
<kam00zy> what are u trying to do unefa?
<ActionParsnip> dubandy: thats offtopic here
<fedrawi> kam00zy,  yes 32bit reads 3
<fedrawi> i my ram 4
<kam00zy> yes so get 64 bit
<kam00zy> itll read up to 128gb
<kam00zy> ;)
<ActionParsnip> fedrawi: you can gert more ram accessed by 32bit with PAE
<kam00zy> or that ^^
<Moae> anyone can help me with my problem? i have a TV LG 37" 100Hz full hd, but i can't set over 60hz, my grafic card is a ATI HD3200 and i run Ubuntu 9.04, latest ati drivers, connected at the TV via HDMI cable
<unefa> I have xubuntu 9.04 with some special applications for my classroom use installed (R and some packages, geany, kile, etc.) and would like to create a live-cd with that, but when i do a "remastersys backup", the pc freezes at some point
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: 64bit can read silly amounts of ram, much more than 128Gb
<indus> Moae: hi
<kam00zy> i thought it was only 128
<kam00zy> actually
<kisuke> moae you live in the Us or europe?
<unefa> kamoozy: when i execute remastersys my pc freezes and i have to hit the reset button
<kam00zy> i guess if u think about it it would be more like 512
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy:  17.2 billion gigabytes, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<kam00zy> unefa do u have the iso?
<fedrawi> kam00zy, http://www.fpaste.org/sTNb/
<kam00zy> holly hell
<kam00zy> O_o
<fedrawi> ActionParsnip, http://www.fpaste.org/sTNb/
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: 2^64
<unefa> kam00zy: that's the point- i cant create the iso bcos when i run remastersys my pc freezes
 * kam00zy just shat himself
<Pici> !language | kam00zy
<ubottu> kam00zy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: like i said, bit more than 128Gb
<MenZa> kam00zy: if you're having problems realising how much that is, 17.2 billion gigs, 16.8 million terabytes or 16 exabytes of RAM is what that is.
<kam00zy> well make the iso using something else and u can burn it by either mounting it or use another prog that can burn directly from iso
<kam00zy> MenZa i realize how much it is haha
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: should keep us covered for a bit eh
<kam00zy> haha
<kam00zy> well the way we are expanding
<kam00zy> its 3x every 6 years
<unefa> kam00zy: how can i make a live-cd iso with something else other than remastersys?
<WaRia_ManiEs_SMG> ver matrix.dal.net 7000
<kam00zy> soo how long would that take
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: prefetch = on ;)
<kam00zy> lol
<kam00zy> err unefa im still wondering what ur trying to do
<dalekleader> PLEASE help with dual video cards, i have all 4 monitors up and running but the second video card only has an X for mouse pointer
<ActionParsnip> kam00zy: some silly long time
<kam00zy> are u makeing ur own distro
<Forgiven> Hello, why does '$ which mythfrontend | cat' not work?
<kam00zy> or do u have one already and u wanna make it into a live cd?
<erUSUL> !u | kam00zy
<ubottu> kam00zy: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Guest92492> some one help me plz........
<yazzyb> hi can any one talk me through a tar install
<erUSUL> !compile | yazzyb
<ubottu> yazzyb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kam00zy> are we not allowed to say u here?
<kam00zy> lol
<Guest92492> hello.............
<erUSUL> kam00zy: you are allowed to say it. we ask you politely not to do it to help no native speakers
<kam00zy> ok will do
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: compilation works great! :D thank you
<brb> hello.........
<kam00zy> also who wants to tell me how to make a live usb from iso off of windows
<kam00zy> i forgot my dvd athome
<MenZa> brb: Hello. Is there anything we can do to help you?
<kam00zy> :(
<paololino> sorry, what is the name of the ubuntu channel in italian
<MenZa> #ubuntu-it, paololino
<san> Подскажи как откатить обновления в Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kokozedman: its good fun, instead of make install you can use checkinstall. Makes a de for you :D
<MenZa> !ru | san
<ubottu> san: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Forgiven> Forgiven
<ActionParsnip> deb
<paololino> thank you!
<dalekleader> any takers on my 4 monitor configuration issue?!
<kam00zy> that sounds fun dalekleader :P
<unefa> kam00zy: I installed xubuntu with some other applications.  I would like my students to have a live cd that would allow them to work with the same applications from any computer.  I understand that as remastersys creates a live-cd with your exact same configuration, it would seem like the right tool to do the job. but i'm having problems getting past the backup process
<kokozedman> ActionParsnip: oh! neat stuff! :D
<erUSUL> kam00zy: tried unetbooting
<erUSUL> ?
<Forgiven> Why does '$ which mythfrontend | cat' not work?
<grouse> dalekleader, do you know what desktop you are running? gnome?
<xacket> thanks ActionParsnip,
<kam00zy> ooooo ok unefa
<kam00zy> then i cant help u
<kam00zy> i thought u already had the iso
<ActionParsnip> xacket: flash all nice now?
<dalekleader> kam00zy: it is, will be 8 when done.  but I cannot seem to get past the first 4
<Forgiven> Also, could someone type my nickname so I can see if the nickname sound is working right, please?
<unefa> btw: i have an amd64 processor, but i installed the 32bit version of xubuntu to make it as general as possible
<dalekleader> grouse: gnome
<stiga> hi anybody tell me how can open *3gp with amr codek
<MenZa> !3gp | stiga
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<MenZa> !media | stiga
<ubottu> stiga: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MenZa> Argh.
<ActionParsnip> unefa: 64bit is fne for desktop duder
<MenZa> !codecs > stiga
<ubottu> stiga, please see my private message
<unefa> yes but some older computers in the lab dont have 64 bit processors
<Alien_Freak> anyone know what package git-p4 is in?  I tried git-core and it wasn't included in there
<Forgiven> Nevermind.  THX
<andyL> hello
<stiga> i use xmms or mplayer and qmmp but not working
<MenZa> !find git-p4 | Alien_Freak
<ubottu> Alien_Freak: File git-p4 found in git-core
<andyL> which ubuntu server version would be best for a database server 8.04 or 9.04
<kisuke> stiga try useing vlc
<stiga> oki
<ActionParsnip> andyL: 8.04 is an LTS release so is supported longer
<MenZa> andyL: If you're planning on running it for a while, 8.04. If you're planning on upgrading later, 9.04.
<Alien_Freak> oops.. nvm.  I guess I didn't install git-core yet
<unefa> now the problem is that when i run remastersys, it begins to do the squashfs process and then it just hangs up my pc.
<MenZa> Alien_Freak: heh :)
<andyL> ok
<andyL> what version of python comes with 8.04
<ValentineX> in xfce, when i connect USB, where can I see USB icon? not coming on desktop
<joaopinto> andyL, check at packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> !info python hardy
<andyL> thanks
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<unefa> my installed system has xubuntu with openoffice, kile (for latex), spanish support, R with some libraries and geany as an IDE.  All in all, it has a 4.9 Gb footprint
<KingLui23> hi, can i lsit some commands in a file an execute them remotely with ssh?, i tried around but none of my tries worked.
<KingLui23> list*
<jrib> KingLui23: you mean a shell script?
<KingLui23> yes but the shell script is local
<KingLui23> and i loop through an host lsit an want that the commands in the shell script are executet on the remote host
<andyL> !info python jaunty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 138 kB, installed size 624 kB
<joeb3_> KingLui23, for i in host1 host2; do ssh $i "command1;command2";done
<KingLui23> joeb3_: yes i know that i can list them in one line, but is there any chacne that i can manage them local in one file and redirect the file to ssh someway
<jrib> !away > NorwayGeek|Away
<ubottu> NorwayGeek|Away, please see my private message
<NorwayGeek|Away> ..
<NorwayGeek|Away> im not using any away message
<NorwayGeek|Away> im setting my nick.
<jrib> NorwayGeek|Away: yes, please don't change your nick when you go away.  Use /away instead
<metxas> hi
<jrib> KingLui23: I guess you can use some trick where you feed the script to ssh's stdin and then cat it out remotely and execute that, I don't know
<Guest29675> Cups-common appears in my update manager but nothing happens when i press apply update everything else updates fine
<joeb3_> KingLui23, for i in host1 host2; do ssh $i "`cat yourfile`";done
<joeb3_> KingLui23, not that
<joeb3_> KingLui23, wrong window. the last one should work.
<stiga> amr is not working in my vcl or another program for media
<Cerulean> I'm trying to install the binary Nvidia driver. I've installed nvidia-glx-190 and nvidia-190-modaliases. The X server fails to start when I specify the "nvidia" driver, though, complaining that the kernel module failed to load. Sure enough, "modprobe nvidia" says: "FATAL: module nvidia not found."
<hetOrakel> Hi, i've got a vostro 1700 with ubuntu 9.04 and everything works perfectly, except after a reboot i have no wifi. I have to disable wireless, disable networking and then everything back on. Sometimes twice or even more times before i get a connection.
<KingLui23> ok ill play aroung with it
<KingLui23> around*
<Cerulean> I can't see any .ko file listed in nvidia-glx-190 either. What am I doing incorretly?
<KingLui23> thought there is sth like ssh $myhost < myfile
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: is the DKMS compile taking place ok?
<jrib> KingLui23: there is...
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: you could try the .run file from www.nvidia.com
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: I don't know the answer to that
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: is the .run file the manual installer?
<joeb3_> KingLui23, that will work too
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: well when the command runs and you look at the screen, do you see DKMS build
<lau> hi, how can i browse ubuntu old code ? for a specific package ? i tried at http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/jaunty/openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: yes you'll have to boot to root recovery mode to install it
<joeb3_> KingLui23, for i in host1 host2; do ssh $i <yourfile;done
<jrib> lau: "old code"?
<lau> without any success, please give me some directions
<KingLui23> joeb3_: taht doesnt work for me
<jrib> lau: what do you mean by "old code"?
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: Which command are you referring to? If you mean "modprobe" then no, it only reports what I said above
<saml> hey, how come screen -r  takes forver to start?
<jrib> lau: jaunty is the current release, not old
<saml> it takes about a minute
<MenZa> saml: Maybe your screen is attached elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: no, the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-190
<KingLui23> joeb3_: thatnks anyway :)
<saml> MenZa, same goes with screen after fresh boot
<MenZa> hm, nothing running in it?
<indus> Cerulean: 190? using karmic?
<unefa> does anyone know of problems or issues with installing ubuntu using wubi to leave the windows partition unaffected and then running remastersys to make a live cd of your ubuntu system?
<a-l-p-h-a> Is there a way to downgrade from Jaunty's suberversion (1.5.x) , to subversion 1.4.6 (hardys)?
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: here is the output: http://pastebin.com/m7455a4d2
<Cerulean> indus: no, jaunty.
<erUSUL> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bin1010> is keyserver.ubuntu down?  gpg --keyserver  hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371 --recv-key 881574DE  && gpg -a --export 881574DE | sudo  apt-key add -   keeps failing
<indus> Cerulean: you want to install 190 ? isnt that a beta
<erUSUL> bin1010: yes it is down
<indus> bin1010: too much rush i suppose, keep trying in 5 min intervals
<Cerulean> indus: I was having no success with 180 either.
<unefa> someone was suggesting to me that maybe remastersys works with partitions or the entire hdd, so it wouldnt know what to do with a wubi-installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: the DKMS stage is not taking place
<bin1010> ah, that would explain things...LOL...thanks
<eminor> 190 is beta
<erUSUL> bin1010: use another keyserver
<grawity> bin1010: I guess it is. Try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-key 881574DE
<ActionParsnip> Cerulean: dkms uses that package to create the .ko for your kernel
<Guest29675>  Cups-common appears in my update manager but nothing happens when i press apply update, everything else updates fine
<indus> Cerulean: i didnt know that 190 is available in jaunty, iam using karmic and iam still on 185
<lau> jrib: you are right I mis spoke, i just would like to know how I can browse some openssh-server code ?
<Cerulean> ActionParsnip: I did a full reinstall of 180 and can see the error you're talking about!
<Cerulean> indus: it is
<jrib> lau: are you on ubuntu now?
<unefa> the same person suggested i just forget about wubi and re-install creating another partition on my hdd.  I have been afraid to do so for fear of loosing my windows data
<grawity> Guest29675: Try doing 'sudo apt-get upgrade' from the Terminal.
<lau> yes but hardy lts
<lau> why jrib  ?
<indus> Cerulean: strange, can someone here double check if nvidia 190 is in repos jaunty
<Boohbah> lau: http://www.openssh.com/portable.html#mirrors
<Cerulean> http://pastebin.com/m7aab6127
<jrib> lau: apt-get source PACKAGE  will download the source package to your current working directory.  Optionally, on the page you linked to, you have tar.gz files containing source code on the right
<grawity> unefa: gparted (the partitioning tool Ubuntu uses) can resize Windows' NTFS partitions, and does it without any problems.
<erUSUL> unefa: many people resize their windows paritions to install ubuntu without data loss
<Cerulean> indus: In my sources.lst I have deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<indus> Cerulean: hmm i see it
<unefa> do i need to bakup my data first?
<eminor> indus, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<indus> Cerulean: aah a ppa
<jrib> unefa: no.  Only if you care about it.
<grawity> unefa: It's a good idea, but not very necessary.
<Whitor> !firewall | me
<ubottu> me: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<grawity> unefa: When you boot from the Ubuntu CD, you have an option to use just a part of the disk - then you just tell it how much space to make.
<indus> Cerulean: so whats the issue you are facing?
<nabalm> #ubuntu-gr
<erUSUL> unefa: it is allways a good idea if you really care about it (your master thesys )
<robi> join #glogow
<unefa> ok. can u lot break down the gparted process for me?
<grawity> robi: You forgot a /
<Boohbah> Baba_B00ie: nice nick!
<bin1010> that got it...thanks  I have never seen that way of doing it..
<unefa> say my windows disk is already partitioned into a 60MB and a 20MB partition
<grawity> unefa: With the Ubuntu installer, there is no process (other than what I just described) -- boot, choose to install side-by-side, select how much space to reserve, get some $DRINK while it resizes things.
<eminor> !gparted|unefa
<ubottu> unefa: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<grawity> unefa: ...you mean GB?
<unefa> sorry GB yes
<grawity> unefa: Anyway, you won't really encounter gparted yourself - it'll do everything automatically.
<BorCh> Prompt me Refs.s on sites where khranyat'sya separately all packages of Ubuntu-9 (type of Ftp-serverov) Beforehand thankful
<jrib> BorCh: what?
<unefa> so regardless of how i have already partitioned my hdd within windows, gparted will do the job?
<indus> f
<indus> x
<erUSUL> BorCh: i will get a shot at it... packages.ubuntu.com ?
<andyL> do you guys know where i can get info on setting a usb stick with ubuntu so it can be installed on a system
<taleb> hi, I am running ubuntu 9.04 jaunty ...is there any chance to know how to get the canon mx310 scanner to work...no info on the net...thanks
<demonspork> how do I remove custom icons from folders and especially from Icons for external devices?  because after I set a custom icon, the icon doesn't change with my theme, and I don't want to have to manually set them each time
<jrib> !install | andyL
<ubottu> andyL: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<BorCh> Prompt me Refs.s on ftp sites where khranyat'sya separately all packages of Ubuntu-9
<h4f> andyL:search google for pendrivelinux
<ActionParsnip> taleb: if you run: lsusb    you will get an identifier code of 8 Hex characters, you can websearch for that
<punk>  y hello every1
<indus> hi
<indus> punk
<punk> hey were r u
<indus> taleb: did u try drivers from the canon site
<jrib> !ru | BorCh
<ubottu> BorCh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> indus: chance would be a fine thing
<demonspork> taleb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567647
<indus> ActionParsnip: yeah
<jrib> BorCh: there's also: #ubuntu-ua
<punk> indus wre r u right now
<indus> punk who are you
<punk> more like ho r u
<maco> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<[fade]> when i wake laptop from sleep mode, it restarts X
<punk> i have 2 go g-bye 2 every1
<eminor> taleb, heres a howto in german, maybe you can translate it with google :) http://ubuntu-blog.at/2008/12/12/canon-mx310-als-scanner-in-xsane-einrichten/
<[fade]> this is from 2 days ago when i altered xorg.conf to accelerate poor intel graphics
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: you on Jaunty?
<demonspork> eminor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567647  that is the thread about it with instructions to make it work using 2 different methods, in english, just get taleb to respond
<[fade]> yes
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: great: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<[fade]> i will try that also, thank you
<estragon> hi there. can anyone recommend a command-line-tool to cut a few seconds preview out of an mp3? with fade-in/out and if possible without en-/decoding. i would trigger that script out of a web-app (rails). therefore it would be usefull, if it is as performant as possible :)
<estragon> running on ubuntu server of course
<Dr_Willis> estragon:  mencoder or ffmpeg are teh 2 'wonder' tools that may be able to do it.
<Dr_Willis> estragon:  for sound however..  there may be more specific tools.. 'sox' perhaps?
<eminor> estragon, mp3splt can cut mp3s without reencoding
<estragon> eminor: saw that, but without fades, right?
<cheslyn> hi everyone
<estragon> Dr_Willis: looks interesting, but it would be cool, without reencoding
<eminor> estragon, yes, only hard cuts..
<[fade]> ActionParsnip how much does it take to request keys from server?
<[fade]> its just hanging there
<eminor> is it possible to add fading without reencoding in general?
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: as long as it takes, people know of a different one though
<ActionParsnip> !key
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key
<[fade]> ok, done ,lets try this :)
<estragon> eminor: i read about, but i'm not 100% sure. but fading is just playing with the volume
<cheslyn> anyone can please help me with me installing me sound drivers
<taleb> demonsport:eminor: thanks you guys...I have had a look at both suggestions....I got my printer working but with the scanner, I could not find the file  /etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules / etc/udev/rules.d/45-libsane.rules  for one of the suggestions...any idea please?
<DoVizra> Dicsoseg testverek
<indus> cheslyn: hi, what is the problem you are facing
<h4f> once ago I found TOR in repos. what happened now ? its removed ?
<indus> cheslyn: usuallly, sound drivers are automatiically loaded on detecting the sound cards
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: you'll need to restart x after the install
<taleb> indus: I realised that canon give very little support for drivers for opensource
<eminor> taleb, create it.
<[fade]> yes, working on that now
<ActionParsnip> h4f: i the official repo?
<ActionParsnip> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<h4f> ActionParsnip: Think so
<indus> taleb: have you checked the community docs for printers?
<ActionParsnip> h4f: apt-cache policy tor
<ActionParsnip> h4f: i bet its in one of the repos you added
<cheslyn> indus: i know but this time i really don't know what's going on
<taleb> Indus: the printer works fine...it is the scanner only
<taleb> eminor: I will try that
<indus> taleb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<indus> taleb: oh
<kha[1]> when i try to download i get "couldn't read source file", how can i fix it?
<indus> cheslyn: dont you hear any sound?
<cheslyn> INDUS: YES
<indus> kha[1]: thats a problem with the file itself or the connection breaking in between
<indus> cheslyn: and?
<kha[1]> indus: no! when i try the same file using the same connection in windows, it goes well!
<Dr_Willis> try downloading with 'wget'
<indus> kha[1]: then get it from windows :)
<estragon> eminor: it is indeed possible. mpTrim can do so. but its for the "other" OS and of course not command-line
<Steel__> Hello @ All, how can i configure syslog-client to sent application logs to the syslog server ? does anyone know a howto
<odzk> hello eeryone
<indus> kha[1]: i have faced this issue with firefox btw in ubuntu, delete part of the file already downloaded, clear browser cache and try again
<indus> kha[1]: in fact i have had this issue lots of times ,
<kha[1]> indus:i did! lol, but i really need to fix this in ubuntu!, i think it has something to do with permissions or something??
<cheslyn> indus : do toy think i must reinstall the hardware or driver
<CoolShorts> Hi all
<murielgodoi> hi all,  is there a way to list only the packages installed after default instalation?
<kha[1]> indus: its not only using firefox, even dowloading torrents gives me the same error!
<CoolShorts> I'm trying to startup Photoshop CS4 (installer worked) but I get these DLL errors: http://pastie.org/634523    (no one knowns in wine channel)
<Bracki> How do I tell ruby/irb where to find my gems?
<indus> cheslyn: you didnt say what is the exact issue with sound
<grawity> Steel__: syslog-ng?
<indus> kha[1]: hmm i believe your connection is timing out or something
<Steel__> yapp grawity
<odzk> anyone here knows how to install usb tv tuner?
<invoker_> The Arcanists' Teleportation Chamber.
<invoker_> This open chamber is framed by five tall plinths of white marble, each with
<invoker_> cross-stones set near their tops, connecting them in a ring. Smooth, blue
<invoker_> stones have been set in the plinths, all facing inwards and twinkling with an
<invoker_> inner light. The slab of white marble that serves as the floor bears a pair of
<FloodBot3> invoker_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invoker_> concentric circles. A runic totem is planted solidly in the ground. The Arcane
<kha[1]> indus: and how can i fix this?!
 * indus waits for a response 
<indus> kha[1]: is it wireless?
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: download the dlls and put them in WINDOWS\system32
<indus> kha[1]: not sure how
<kha[1]> indus:yes
<Jops> My MBR (grub2) have died. All I got now is a Ubuntu 9.04 CD, any way to boot the OS I have on my HDD with this (have tried and failed to reinstall grub2 from live cd)?
<Steel__> odzk:  more info ,please
<indus> Jops: grub2 ? I thought grub was at version 0.97
<odzk> @steel lsusb and i got this
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: You mean ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32 right?
<Jops> I tried long and hard to get grub to work, and after asking in the grub IRC channel they recommended grub2 :o
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: its not listed on the appdb so you can pioneer and make notes for others
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: indeed
<indus> Jops: no dont use grub2
<CoolShorts> It's listed in the appdb
<indus> Jops: reinstall grub from live cd
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318&iTestingId=32897
<odzk> odzk@odzk-laptop:~$ lsusb
<odzk> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 6000:0001
<odzk> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0cf2:6225 ENE Technology, Inc.
<odzk> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<odzk> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot3> odzk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<odzk> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<CoolShorts> nice...
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: you may have to install http://heanet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/corefonts/times32.exe   according to another CS install: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=1815
<indus> Jops: once u boot live cd , open terminal and type grub-install <device>
<indus> i rather use windows that try with wine
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip:Yes I already got that :)
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: it just the problem with the DLLs that's preventing me to startup photoshop
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: CS 11 (Oct 2008) is rated as garbage
<CoolShorts> That rating was garbage
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: go get em: http://dll-files.com
<Jops> indus: I tried that, just getting "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub." :s
<indus> Jops: then open terminal and type sudo grub
<CoolShorts> Yesterday someone told me how to get the installer working (he had photoshop cs4 working)
<CoolShorts> and that worked
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: if you get any result post yur findings in the appdb for others :)
<CoolShorts> a pity the guy of yesterday is not online..
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: make sure you have wine from the wine repo too
<CoolShorts> yes I will
<indus> Jops: i hope you have a hard disk :P
<Jops> yes, I do :>
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip, no! I needed a custom one too make the installer work
<Jops> But I don't have /boot on an own partition :o
<CoolShorts> It's customly patched
<indus> Jops: who said you need to?
<CoolShorts> wine-1.1.17
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: ahhh i see
<indus> Jops: show me paste of sudo fdisk -l
<CoolShorts> and that was quite hard to get it right
<cheslyn> indus: it does'nt show the device
<indus> cheslyn: which sound card
<Jops> indus: hm, noone.
<CoolShorts> anyway, I'll try to copy the dls
<CoolShorts> dlls
<CoolShorts> busy channel here by the way...
<cheslyn> indus: 3d blaster
<murielgodoi> Anyone know how can I list only the packages installed after default installation?
<indus> cheslyn: lspci report anything?
<jrib> murielgodoi: why?
<indus> Jops: are you on live cd
<Jops> indus: yes
<indus> Jops: sudo grub
<murielgodoi> jrib: to easily reinstall using a sh
<Jops> done
<jrib> !clone | murielgodoi
<ubottu> murielgodoi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<indus> Jops: root  (press tab here
<indus> Jops: sorry
<indus> Jops: find /boot/grub/stage1
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: omg.. http://www.dll-files.com/search.php?s=image_runtime.dll
<Jops> Error 15: Not found
<Jops> :/
<indus> Jops: aah no problem
<Steel__> do you have an idea grawity ?
<Jops> hm, Error 15: File not found
<indus> Jops: i need to see output of sudo fdisk -l
<indus> Jops: your partition isnt mounted so it cant find it
<indus> Jops: you know how to mount or i should help
<murielgodoi> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Jops> indus: think I'll manage that :)
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: its a great site, used to work in a pc repair shop with idiots running system cleaners an crippling their systems by removing actually useful files
<Josh_> i have 3 os's installed vista/win 7/ubuntu and can't seem to get ether the windows mbr or grub to work anyone have  a link to something that can help me the issues i'm having seem to be that my 2nd drive sdb has all the os's over 4 partitions
<indus> Jops: so mount your / partition at maybe /mnt etc
<indus> Jops: then try find /boot/grub/stage1
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip, I got the DLL and placed it both in system32 and it the cs4 folder
<CoolShorts> no results
<CoolShorts> err:module:import_dll Library image_runtime.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Adobe Photoshop CS4\\Photoshop.exe") not found
<CoolShorts> Isn't it odd how it says C:\\ blabla instead of ~/.wine?
<indus> Jops: allthough if you know which partition it is, you can directly in grub menu say root      (hdx,y)   device numberpartition number
<soulnet-2> agus
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: yes thats because windows uses C: rubbish, try in the windows directory
<indus> !
<indus> !!
<mbc2000> i'm using karmic.  how do i remove a Windows partition from 'Places'?  'Remove' is greyed out in Nautilus.
<ActionParsnip> indus:  its ! then !0 then !!
<indus> mbc2000: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: I guess it's virtual
<murielgodoi> jrib: cool, will the system ignore packages already installed by default?
<ActionParsnip> CoolShorts: exactly;)
<indus> !!0!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 0!!
<mbc2000> thanks
<indus> ActionParsnip: what is that mean
<CoolShorts> ActionParsnip: well I'm in: /home/bart/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
 * b4r7 is away: Sono occupato - www.siesciopai.net
<CoolShorts> I placed it there
<indus> CoolShorts: hi bart :)
<CoolShorts> indus: Hi indus..
<indus> Jops: hello i have to go soon
<indus> Jops: any luck?
<Jops> indus: Still not found (I used grub2 before). And I'm having slight problems with the root(), setup() stuff.
<indus> Jops: did u mount the / partition
<hetOrakel> hi, i've got networking problems after upgrading from 8 to 9(.04)
<giorgos> hello, in a server i get this in most commands:
<indus> Jops: without mounting it, grub wont find it
<giorgos> cannot execute binary file
<giorgos> any help???
<Jops> hm, yes, I used the auto-mount stuff that comes with gnome though
<Halitech> giorgos, what are you trying to run?
<indus> Jops: i think your boot is on another partition
<CoolShorts> =[
<[fade]> well, that did not go too well :)
<indus> Jops: ttry /boot/stage1
<giorgos> Halitech:even ls
<giorgos> mkdir
<indus> Jops: find /boot/stage1
<giorgos> apach2ctl
<giorgos> almost everything
<Jops> indus: still not found :/
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: theres a rollback path in the guide
<indus> Jops: sorry /grub/stage1
<[fade]> its cool now, i had to crash x 3 times, with efects enabled i have certain issues
<Jops> indus: still nothing :/
<[fade]> its ok, i dont use desk efects so woorks cool
<indus> Jops: find /grub/stage1?
<ActionParsnip> [fade]: me either
<indus> Jops: ok can u tell me which is ur / partition
<Jops> indus: getting file not found on all of them :/
<indus> Jops: sudo fdisk -l
<Halitech> giorgos, almost sounds like the permissions are screwed up in /bin
<Jops> indus: http://pastebin.org/29438
<giorgos> yes
<giorgos> maybe
<Jops> indus: booting from sdb normally
<giorgos> but why this happened?
<indus> Jops: ooting from sdb? sorry dont understand
<genii> Probably some accidental recursive chmod
<Halitech> giorgos, what is the output of ls -l / in regards to the /bin directory?
<Jops> indus: as in, booting from that disk in bios
<giorgos> i have no acces now...i will check in 5 minuts
<indus> Jops: ok your linux is sdc
<Jops> indus: yes
<indus> Jops: so mount it then
<alkisg> How can I poweroff the PC from a script *without* being root?
<indus> Jops: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<indus> Jops:now try find
<jrib> alkisg: depends
<alkisg> jrib: standard ubuntu installation...
<jrib> alkisg: (what exactly are you using it for?)
<indus> Jops: then you try find /mnt/boot/grub/stage1
<indus> Jops: understand?
<indus> Jops: i have to go now
<indus> ybye
<Jops> indus: yes, k, thanks :>
<alkisg> jrib: for italc, it's a tool to remotely manage pcs. So I want to shut them down. But the command is executed by the daemon, so it runs locally...
<indus> Jops: ill rejoin in 30 min
<indus> Jops: iam pretty sure you will get stuck, iam also a little lost now
<johnfg> hi folks
<johnfg> Just installed 9.04 desktop.
<arleslie> alkisg: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<johnfg> all went well.
<johnfg> Is there a command to install LAMP rather than installing each of the parts?
<arleslie> alkisg, sorry I miss understood, I thought you wanted to pervent
<johnfg> I'd thought of installing server vs. desktop, but was recommended to go this way instead.
<jrib> alkisg: I doubt there's an easy and secure way to do that
<ikonia> johnfg: there is the lamp package in taskselect
<alkisg> arleslie: yup, I'm looking for the opposite of that :)
<Cerulean> how do I map Caps Lock to Ctrl globally (i.e. in X and in the virtual terminals) under karmic?
<Halitech> alkisg, sudo shutdown -n ?
<alkisg> jrib: the current code calls `gdm-signal -h`, which doesn't really work...
<jrib> alkisg: I guess you could always give NOPASSWD sudo access to the user that runs the daemon just for the shutdown command
<Cerulean> I see references for older versions to /etc/console-tools/remap, but that file doesn't exist
<alkisg> Halitech: I'd need to be root for that
<johnfg> ikonia, Where's taskselect?
<llutz> alkisg: allow a user to use shutdown wihtout password in sudoers
<ikonia> it's a server function
<Halitech> alkisg, no, only need to be in the sudoers list
<ikonia> johnfg: just grab mysql-server, php5, apache2 and youl'll be fine
<jalonso> hey guys, I am trying to set up my slackware machine as a PDC, do I need to have another machine on my network set up as a DNS server for this to function properly?hey guys, I am trying to set up my ubuntu machine as a PDC, do I need to have another machine on my network set up as a DNS server for this to function properly?
<alkisg> jrib, Halitech: I wouldn't want to give sudo access to the students, but maybe I could refine it to only enable shutdown with policyit...
<vigo> Cerulean: Did you ask in #ubuntu+1? That is the channel for Karmic.
<arleslie> jalonso, which is it a SlackWare or a Ubuntu machine???
<johnfg> ikonia, I'll go ahead with that.  But, is the taskselect then part of 9.04 server?
<llutz> alkisg: you can define access to only one command for sudo
<mweichert> hello, I'm trying to configure sudo.. I want Apache (www-data) allowed to sudo as user 'build' a particular command. This is what I have in /etc/sudoers: http://pastie.org/635016
<Cerulean> sorry! I meant jaunty, not karmic
<llutz> alkisg: man sudoers
<jrib> alkisg: erm, I thought this was for a daemon?  Anyway, you're just giving access to the shutdown command
<rmbol> jalonso-> you can both in one machine
<ikonia> johnfg: it's an install option normally, you can use it outside it but I can't remember how in honesty
<jalonso> arleslie: slackware
<alkisg> llutz: thanks, I'll look for that
<GiveMeWeed> hi, im having problem with the wireless speed i didnt instaled no drivers its the ones that comes with ubuntu 9.04
<Cerulean> excuse the confusion; someone was just talking to me about karmic
<mweichert> is my sudoers file correct?
<johnfg> I thought of installing server, then the desktop things.
<alkisg> jrib: the "daemon" runs from the user session so it has the user's rights :(
<sipior> johnfg: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"
<GiveMeWeed> uzualy i get 8mb in speedset on windows in ubuntu its 1.5
<ikonia> johnfg: better to install a desktop, unless your on enterprise hardware
<arleslie> jalonso, ok and what does pdc stand for?
<jalonso> *sorry* no one in the slackware room will answer my question....I was cheating on you guys
<vigo> Cerulean: Ok, did you try the Main Menu settings?
<ikonia> sipior: thank you
<jalonso> arleslie: Primary Domain Controller
<ikonia> jalonso: please don't in future
<jrib> alkisg: is this a session started inside gdm?
<alkisg> jrib: yes, it's in /etc/xdg/autostart/ica-launcher.desktop
<llutz> alkisg: it's a line like " lutz    ALL = NOPASSWD:/sbin/halt,/sbin/shutdown"
<jalonso> ikonia: sorry, I know you guys frown upon that
<dfdf> hy guys , i need some help
<alkisg> jrib: ah, no, it starts *after* gdm, in the user session
<jrib> alkisg: you can probably use gnome-power-cmd.sh then instead of the sudoers solution
<arleslie> jalonso, I'm pretty sure you can run a DNS server inside of it at the same time.
<johnfg> sipior, Cool, looks like that's just what I wanted.  Thanks, too, ikonia.
<alkisg> llutz: thanks, jrib: thanks, looking...
<jrib> alkisg: that's the same as if the user clicks on shutdown in the menu afaik
<alkisg> jrib: where's that?
<Cerulean> vigo: yes. I want it to work globally, for all users
<fefi> hi
<jrib> alkisg: gnome-power-cmd.sh should be in your path already...
<jalonso> arleslie: well, you can, its just that when I try to add my windows machine to the domain, it prompts me for the admin account but it fails to add it to the domain
<alkisg> jrib: no, command not found, and it doesn't suggest any packages to install...
<jrib> alkisg: might not have the .sh
<alkisg> jrib: the same without the .sh as well, not found
<dfdf> loks like i accidentaly removed fgrlx , and now the desktop is al broken , all coloured lines
<jrib> alkisg: what ubuntu version?
<arleslie> jalonso, you have to add the acct onto the domain first, don't you?
<alkisg> jrib: sorry I found it in Jaunty. It isn't there in my other PC which has Karmic.
<fefi> hi what is ssh
<Pici> !ssh | fefi
<ubottu> fefi: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jalonso> arleslie: you mean the machine account?
<alkisg> jrib: Hmmmmm dbus-send... nice! :)
<fefi> thank you
<er1c_> using an hdmi connection from my laptop to my dell monitor, i have a 2px wide pink bar on the left side of the monitor.  any pointers on how to fix this?
<vigo> Cerulean: That is a chmod script, or something like that. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=406217
<{g}> Hey People! How do I found out, what version of Ubuntu a box is running?
<arleslie> jalonso, don't you have to add the admin account on to the domain before you can have the windows machine attempt to connect to it using that account...Sorry I've never worked with domains
<genii> {g}: lsb_release -a
<dfdf> looks like i accidentaly removed fgrlx , and now the desktop is al broken , all coloured lines ...help
<nex> Hello, editing limits.conf seem to do NOT limit my users processes (nproc), some said i have to load the pam_module, isnt that loaded by default?
<{g}> genii: 7.04
<genii> {g}: Thats's pretty old now
<ikonia> arleslie: jalonso please take this to ##slackware
<{g}> I would like to install openssh-server on a box with Ubuntu 7.04. But it gives me 404 Not Found errors. Whats a good way to go from here?
<jalonso> arleslie: actually you do have to add the admin account to the domain, I got that part down so far, its just that when I attempt to add my other machine to the domain it says that it cant find it
<{g}> I mean when I try "apt-get install openssh-server"
<ikonia> {g}: what repo url are you using ?
<nex> The user I have tried to limit may still execute more than 5 processes, even tho it clearly says "myuser hard nproc 5"
<genii> !EOL | {g}
<ubottu> {g}: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ikonia> genii: good spot
<joeb3_> {g}, apt-get update
<arleslie> !ot | jalonso, sorry ikonia wanted me to forward you to it, try ##slackware -
<ubottu> jalonso, sorry ikonia wanted me to forward you to it, try ##slackware -: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joeb3_> {g}, then try again
<ricemark20> I'm getting a slow boot process:  assuming drive cache: write through
<johnfg> tasksel is working away.  I'm coming from debian.  Is tasksel like dpkg or what?  I never used it in debian.
<jalonso> ikonia: I really dont see what the problem is, Samba works both on slack and ubuntu
<eminor> {g}, 7.04 is not supported anymore :-P
<thiebaude> {g}, upgrade to a release thats supported
<{g}> ikonia: i dont know. the error is "Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl0.9.8_0.9.8c-4ubuntu0.3_i386.deb nicht holen"
<sczgilae> Hi everybody. I have a line that mounts a network directory in /etc/fstab and if I do "mount -a" everything its ok, but when i restart the computer not mounts
<{g}> thiebaude: how?
<grawity> johnfg: Ubuntu is Debian-based, and uses the same dpkg, apt-get and other things.
<ikonia> jalonso: the problem is this is on a slackware box and they work different - please ask in ##lsackware - you know you're offtopic so please stop now
<thiebaude> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ikonia> {g}: check out the URL ubottu sent you from genii
<eminor> {g}, /join #ubuntu-de ^^
<johnfg> grawity, OK, thanks, maybe tasksel was there, but worked in the background or something.
<jalonso> ubottu: ikonia: my apologies, I will immediately cease this conversation
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grawity> johnfg: tbh, I never used tasksel... but I think it's some additional tool for managing "tasks" (like package groups or whatever).
<alkisg> jrib: thanks, it worked fine in Jaunty - it didn't even prompt me :) But it doesn't work in Karmic, the dbus service isn't registered by gnome-power-manager... :(
<{g}> joeb3_: "apt-get update" gives me 404s as well
<roffe> I was trying to install vlc-unrar-plugin, but got the error: cp: cannot stat `libaccess_filter_unrar_plugin.so': No such file or directory
<{g}> "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases" is not responding.
<grawity> {g}: You need to update your sources.list (to the archive servers), I think.
<grawity> {g}: The wiki works for me -- but try Google Cache if it doesn't.
<jrib> alkisg: don't know about jaunty, you'll have to do some research about what changed
<jrib> s/jaunty/karmic
<alkisg> Karmic, yup, I'll try
 * alkisg is reading the changelog..
<joeb3_> {g}, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003697   Look at #4.  You need to change your repos.
<MournsForTrees> Hi there. Could anyone tell me how can I manualy run fsck? It says it's not a good idea to do it on a mounted partition, but the partition can't be unmounted.
<sipior> MournsForTrees: you'll want to boot from a live CD, if you've one to hand
<iceroot> MournsForTrees: a live cd can "unmount" the drive
<jrib> alkisg: the script still exists in svn
<suman_> what is a good tool in ubuntu to draw uml diagrams?
<alkisg> jrib: I see that it was dropped in the changelog, and also the dbus-send function call no longer works... :-/
<Dr_Willis> MournsForTrees:  i tend to run them from live cd's
<metxas> I have ubuntu 9.04 without anything else, someone could help me with v4l-dvb package for a pinnacle hybrid stick?
<MournsForTrees> OK, got it. Thanks, everybody. :D
<mikejet> My ubuntu automatically logs me in when I boot.  How do I set up certain applications in different workspaces? For example, I want firefox on Desk 2, xchat in Desk 3... Will the october release have that?
<jrib> alkisg: well you can still read the source for the menu item that lets you shutdown in karmic
<alkisg> jrib: I think I'll go for the sudoers approach and be done with it :) Thanks a lot!
<Syldra> mikejet: you can set programs to automatically move to another workspace when it's opened, I believe the tool was called devilspie, used it a while back
<jrib> alkisg: ah right, gnome switched to git..
<chombee> Hey, any idea what this could be? When trying to login to webmail or other websites in Firefox when you click the 'Login' button nothing happens. This also happens in Epiphany. But it just started happening on one particular Ubuntu laptop, on other computers the same websites (with the same user accounts) work fine. It's not a website problem, Firefox and Epiphany just aren't responding to button clicks
<waga> Hello. HOw can i make a telnet server  under ubuntu
<waga> ???
<Syldra> waga: I'd highly recommend using SSH, it's far more secure
<prog> hello
<llutz> waga: apt-get install telnetd-ssl
<steffan> !telnet | waga
<ubottu> waga: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<waga> i want to use telnet, as my friends asked...
<llutz> waga: change your friends :)
<Syldra> waga: then create a new account, called nobody, and only let that log in over telnet, or get new friends :P
<samir1510> llalkjf
<waga> I need telnet! How can i configure gthe server? :)
<jrib> !telnet | waga
<ubottu> waga: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<johncomposed> hey, i just upgraded to ubuntu, and now i can't apt-get install, or update, or apt-get remove. here is my pastie trying to install something: http://www.pastie.org/635049
<steffan> waga: it's been pointed out numerous times already that we don't support telnet because it's unsafe, you can read http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-a-telnet-server-in-ubuntu.html if you insist on using it
<waga> thanks!
<waga> :))
<steffan> !info motion
<jrib> johncomposed: upgraded to what version?
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.11-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 282 kB, installed size 864 kB
<johncomposed> jaunty
<waga> exit
<mikejet> it doesn't help that WinXP, Vista and Windows7 don't come with a ssh client.
<thiebaude> johncomposed, did you sudo dpkg --configure -a
<johncomposed> nope, not yet, give me  a sec while i try it
<Syldra> PuTTY is a great ssh client for windows though
<steffan> !putty | mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<x404x> can putty send files ?
<Syldra> x404x: for that you want WinSCP
<llutz> x404 winscp/pscp can
<johncomposed> didn't work, putting the results in pastie
<x404x> ok thanx
<MTec007> hello, what can i do so that i can get away from using ndiswrapper?
<genii> MTec007: Get a network adapter that doesn't need it
<[fade]> hi kids
<MTec007> genii, that wasnt exactly what i was asking
<thiebaude> johncomposed, log out and at the log in prompt do ctrl alt f2, then sudo apt-get update and then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cheslyn> anyone  please tell me how 2 upgrade 4rom ubuntu 9.4 to 9.10
<swiftarrow> MTec007, write your own driver?
<thiebaude> johncomposed, i had to do that when i had update problems
<swiftarrow> cheslyn, wait till October, then run a Distro upgrade from the update manager
<MTec007> swiftarrow, ive never done anything like that before
<Syldra> MTec007: if you've got a card which has an open source driver, use it, otherwise, it's ndiswrapper or buy new hardware
<swiftarrow> MTec007, is your card working?
<MTec007> ok i guess
<MTec007> yeah
<swiftarrow> MTec007, then there's no problem.  ndiswrapper should be just fine!
<MTec007> except i have to use a windows driver to use it
<cheslyn> swiftarrow:how do i connect a PC with my cellphone
<swiftarrow> MTec007, it's actually just using a configuration file - the ini file
<swiftarrow> cheslyn, I don't know.
<eminor> buy a long cable would be the best solution :)
<MTec007> swiftarrow, ok
<kisuke> cheslyn probably some form of ssh
<mikinanuq> x404x: also filezilla can do SFTP which is nice and graphical. I have seen where if you're transferring a lot of files pscp is better than filezilla.
<indus> Jops, hi
<indus> Jops, how r things
<Jops> indus: still not working :)
<indus> Jops, tried mounting?
<swiftarrow> cheslyn, how do you want to connect it?  bluetooth?  cable?
<indus> Jops, can u tell me what you see under /
<Jops> indus: yes, and I can't find any stage1 files in the grub folder
<indus> Jops, cd /
<indus> ls -l /
<johncomposed> thiebaude, sorry, i had to do something in the real world real quick
<kisuke> cheslyn i spoke wrong, it depends on the phone some you can use bluetooth, some require a wired cable
<cheslyn> bluetooth?
<Jops> indus: well, I see all the default folders there, from the live CD. Including boot
<johncomposed> but ok, i'll try that
<mayajowo> tes
<indus> Jops, hmm i mean under /mnt
<thiebaude> johncomposed, good luck john
<indus> Jops, you mounted your / partition there i believe
<kisuke> cheslyn usually used by wireless headsets
<genii> MTec007: Then your question was improperly phrased
<indus> Jops, back in 10 min
<Jops> indus: Yes I did. I mounted it elsewhere aswell. Anyway, there is a boot/grub folder, but it does not contain a stage1 file
<swiftarrow> cheslyn, you want to use bluetooth.  Does your computer have bluetooth, and does your cellphone have bluetooth?
<xDVSx> Hello I was wondering if anyone can give me a had with gdesklets I just installed it rebooted and I get ERROR "failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (no such file or directory)
<indus> Jops, ya thtas probably the /boot of the cd
<indus> Jops, we dont want that
<Jops> indus: as I said earlier I used grub2. There are files like menu.lst and boot.img, present
<johnfg> Everything looks good with LAMP.  One question: ubuntu's config has the site's files in /var/www vs. /var/www/html, correct?
<cheslyn> can i use internet via cellphone while no modem is connected
<swiftarrow> cheslyn, you mean internet on the cell phone, or internet on the computer, through the cellphone?
<kisuke> cheslyn what exactly are you tring to do?
<Syldra> johnfg: yup, that is correct
<cheslyn> internet on the computer through cellphone
<selcuk> Enter text here...
<llutz> cheslyn: connect your cellphone (usb, bluetooth) and use wvdial or similar to dial
<selcuk> slm
<indus> Jops, how did u install grub 2
<eminor> selcuk, merhaba ^^
<indus> Jops, in a terminal did u try sudo grub-install /dev/sdc
<kisuke> cheslyn fyi this is called "tethering" for future refrence
<cheslyn> do i select mass storage,compot etc
<simion314> hi, i  forgot mysql password, what should i do purge mysql-server? is this enought? if i reinstall the password will be reseted?
<Jops> indus: Can't remember how I installed grub 2 anymore. And I tried grub-install, get a "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<swiftarrow> cheslyn: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=tethering+cell+phone+ubuntu
<Hadi> how to edit /etc/hosts without getting premssion denid msg
<eminor> Hadi, sudo
<Syldra> Hadi: use sudo
<swiftarrow> Hadi: gksu gedit /etc/hosts
<Hadi> thanks
<eminor> sudo vim ..
<swiftarrow> or sudo
<joeb3_> Hadi, use sudo
<eminor> Hadi, use sudo for console programs and gksu for GUI-software :-)
<cheslyn> is it possible to connect TV and PC
<kisuke> cheslyn yes
<cheslyn> even if the TV is connected with a DSTV
<Syldra> cheslyn: you'll need an adapter probably, so I'd check the outputs from your video card, and the inputs your tv accepts
<kisuke> cheslyn the usual method to do this is to use a VGA cable beteween the PC and TV
<cetandi> hello everyone and good morning...I am a newbie, and I am trying to get my brother scanner to work I have been to the brother site as well as the forums and there are others having the same problem as I am and as of two days ago, the problem hadn't been resolved I am running ubuntu 8.04 ...has anyone heard of this problem
<cetandi> ?
<cheslyn> my TV has a input for PC
<masquerade> cetandi: what problem precisely?
<kisuke> cheslyn the kind that goes to your monitor?
<cetandi> the scan key tool will not download from the site and the computer does not recognize the scanner...the printer works though(after about two hours on the forums)
<masquerade> the tool will not download?
<coz_1> hey guys... I know this is dumb..but... how do I enable the bookmarks sidebar in nautilus?
<masquerade> by the way, whats the command to get the version number of an installed package?
<masquerade> coz_1: 1 sec..
<droid7> what's the bash tool that allows you to read a file as it's being written too?
<skorasaurus> coz_1, hit F9
<cetandi> the  no...it keeps me in a loop that continues back to the customer support for windows and mac usrs
<masquerade> cetandi: oh, alright
<coz_1> skorasaurus:  hmm that didnt work
<Syldra> droid7: watch
<skorasaurus> then, try going to the top menu, click on view
<cetandi> mfc-490cw model #
<coz_1> nevermind guys its no biggie    I will be back   I am trying to troubleshoot video card issues anyway :)
<teraquendya> hey, does the current gparted support moving ntfs partitions to the back of the drive?
<Aalinux> Anyone here who knows how to setup pppoe connection from parted magic livecd?
<kisuke> teraquendya you can move the partition around in ajacent freespac, not sure if that is what you wanted...
<droid7> Syldra, thanks
<droid7> Syldra: I ended up finding out what I was looking for is 'tail'
<Syldra> droid7: ah yeah, sorry, I use watch and tail together usually
<droid7> Syldra: ya np. I'll end up checking out watch in the meantime :D
<lolek> hello all
<eminor> is there a translation program for ubuntu with mouseover support?
<Syldra> droid7: it runs a command every few seconds, so you can do stuff like: watch "tail logfile | grep warning"
<cetandi> ok i tried it again (after about 15 times the last week and now when I installed it it worked...I'll come back if i have problems again because at one point i got a message about permissions
<Jinxed-> i am using 9.04 is it recommended to get some of the 3d desktop effects somehow?
<Cerulean> is there a mirror for keyserver.ubuntu.com? It's not responding and I need to import some keys
<Jinxed-> basically 1.) should i get them, and 2.) If yes where do i get them from... sorry new to linux
<eminor> i move the mouse over a english word and it's translated to another language for example
<lolek> i've got a question... I have kernel 2.6.30.. today system notified me that there is kernel update to 2.6.28... so.. how can I disable let say update for single package ?
<droid7> Syldra: ah, looks like something i could use soon
<eminor> does something like this exist for ubuntu?
<AngryGnome> Jinxed: It depends on if you want eye candy or not.
<cetandi> thanks masqerade for responding
<h4f> I have created knopix bootable cd, now I want to install qemu there and run it from windows. the problem is that I have to set up in conf file of qemu where to boot from ? what's the main boot file ?
<Jinxed-> AngryGnome: do you feel that it improves productivity?
<Syldra> Jinxed-: system, preferences, appearance, visual effects tab, and yeah they are recommended
<demonspork> How do I remove custom icons from folders and hdd icons? I want the icons to change when I change themes, but they won't change because I set them custom
<AngryGnome> Jinxed: I'm more of a command line person myself, it all depends on what works for you
<h4f> any one know
<Jinxed-> Also I searched compiz and found Advance Deskto Effects settings, compiz fusion icon, screenlets, desktop effects, and sim dock, and was wondering which of those are useful... they are all 3/4 stars on popularity
<FrEaKmAn_> how to unzip and obtain structure?
<lolek> i've got a question... I have kernel 2.6.30.. today system notified me that there is kernel update to 2.6.28... so.. how can I disable let say update for single package ?
<MsMaco> lolek: place a hold on it in synaptic
<hlfshell> so im running maximus, but it does not get rid of the metacity title bar at the top. How do I get rid of that  ? when i killed metacity, my windows positioned over my menubar and couldn ot be moved via alt + mouse click, and they did not maximize from maximus properly.
<Syldra> Jinxed-: advanced desktop effects is the most useful one, lets you fine-tune them
<MsMaco> hlfshell: you need to have a window manager if you want to be able to move your windows
<lolek> MsMaco:
<lolek> MsMaco: sorry.. erm.. hold ?
<Jinxed-> Syldra: if i ge the advanced desktop effects do i need the others installed?
<hlfshell> MsMaco, is there a way to have the window manager open but not have the titlebars? I cant find an option for it
<MsMaco> lolek: yes it should be an option somewhere in there
<lolek> uhm
<MsMaco> lolek: might say "lock version"?
<lolek> aaaa ok ;)
<lolek> thx
<lolek> will check this out right now
<MsMaco> hlfshell: dont think metacity has a no-border option
<ja660k> does anyone know how to add wildcard to remote connections in for mysql my.cnf?
<Syldra> Jinxed-: as far as I can remember, that package just adds another load of options to the Visual Effects tab, anyway, if it required anything else, Synaptic would get it
<MsMaco> hlfshell: gonna have to find another window manager you like better
<hlfshell> MsMaco - so then the ume-launcher in the NBR version of ubuntu is the window manager?
<hlfshell> I'm trying to duplicate its effect wihtout using it cause its slow and laggy as heck
<MsMaco> hlfshell: i suppose *shrug* i dont use UNR
<hlfshell> alright thanks for your help MsMaco
<neeroze> i gat problem with sound in my laptop can anyone help me out
<MsMaco> hlfshell: i know on KNE they use a no-titlebar setting (called "netbook" funny enough) in kwin
<neeroze> any one there who knw about it
<Syldra> neeroze: say what's up, with as much detail as you can, and if anyone knows the answer, they'll say
<neeroze> hello i need help
<Hadi> lol :P
<Hadi> how to install lineage on ubuntu 9.04
<backz> Hi. I'm trying to configure wifi to a console-only-machine. Without NetworkMananger. How can I do it? wpa_supplicant?
<neeroze> i can hear sound any more wht is the problem
<latitude> Is anyone aware of anything like a "package request" type system in which I can let users who don't have permission to install a package select one for request, which then could prompt users who do to review the requests when they log in?
<Syldra> backz: you want iwconfig
<neeroze> i mean i cant hear any sound any more
<h4f> I have created knopix bootable cd, now I want to install qemu there and run it from windows. the problem is that I have to set up in conf file of qemu where to boot from ? what's the main boot file ?
<backz> is iwconfig a new method to do this:
<backz> ?
<Syldra> backz: well, iwconfig is the command line program or managing wireless connections, been around for quite a while
<demonspork> latitude, you could use system email
<lolek> MsMaco: hmmm it's not working ;/
<Umeaboy> Why is there a missing PUBKEY in all the mirrors when updateing?
<latitude> backz: "new" no, wpa_supplicant might be needed for wpa though...
<grawity> latitude: Email, I guess. Or write your own small script for that (simply append to /requests.txt)
<backz> Syldra: ok, then must I disable NetworkMananger ?
<eminor> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<backz> latitude: more docs to wpa_supplicant is very old. -Bw command (like in ubuntu help).
<latitude> grawity: yeah, that's what I'm currently using (2 python scripts), just was checking if there was something that interfaced into a GUI installer, alright, this is managable I guess, thanks
<eminor> that was for Umeaboy :)
<Syldra> backz: I thought you said you didn't have it? if you are using a machine with a GUI, use networkmanager, if you've only got a CLI, use iwconfig
<grawity> latitude: It can be much simpler without Python, IMO.
<backz> Syldra: ok.
<lolek> MsMaco: sorry my mistake...
<neeroze> hello is any one replying me
<neeroze> i need help yar
<anselm> eminor: it was you who wanted a program for translation or
<lolek> MsMaco: but this is weird.. the 2.6.30 kernel i've instaed from .deb package.. and i can see it in synaptic.. so why upt what me to update the older package ?
<eminor> yes
<Syldra> neeroze: check all your volume settings are on full, open the big volume control panel
<eminor> but with mouseover support :D
<Syldra> neeroze: or open a terminal and use alsamixer
<neeroze> ya i have checked it
<Xcerca> can you not use compiz with xinerama ?
<MenZa> !patience | neeroze
<ubottu> neeroze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<anselm> eminor: stardict translates when you select a word
<Umeaboy> Where do I see the installed kernels?
<neeroze> day before yesterday it was all right suddenly wht happen i dnt knw
<MenZa> Umeaboy: in /boot - alternatively, on startup in the grub bootlist
<joaopinto> Umeaboy, dpkg -l "linux-*"
<latitude> grawity: I'm sure, I haven't got a chance to pick up sh scripting yet though
<MenZa> joaopinto: or that.
<mikejet> is there a devilspie replacement being developed?
<Umeaboy> And in Synaptic?
<eminor> anselm, i'll try it, thanks! :)
<latitude> Umeaboy: they'll be the ones with the checkbox checked / green
<Syldra> neeroze: happened to me before, turned out it was an update breaking my sound drivers, if you haven't updated recently, chances are you've accidentally muted something
<redsoxking1> what software can I use that has a GUI to make a custom linux ubunt live cd?????\
<Umeaboy> latitude: What search-word? kernel?
<kam00zy> i have a problem with apt-get
<kam00zy> :(
<kam00zy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kam00zy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kam00zy> everytime i do apt-get install
<neeroze> no i hav checked it
<Syldra> kam00zy: close Synaptic
<neeroze> no mute
<neeroze> its all fine
<kam00zy> how Syldra?
<grawity> kam00zy: Did you prefix the command with 'sudo'?
<grawity> kam00zy: 'sudo apt-get install ...'
<kam00zy> yes grawity
<SnakDoc> whois snakdoc
<sipior> SnakDoc: you should know!
<Syldra> kam00zy: either you dont have permission, and forgot to add "sudo" before your command, or another program is running, using apt
<giant81> I've got my fglrx drivers working, and I've gotten compiz and emerald installed, but when I run compiz my window borders disappear, I thought emerals was a windows decorator? am I missing something?
<redsoxking1>  what software can I use that has a GUI to make a custom linux ubunt live cd?????
<SnakDoc> was type sipior was seeing info show :P missed /
<VanRoth> Can someone help with a problem... any radio button such as "close" when chosen results in a 5 second delay before the system actions it. Is this the gnome desktop or X-org problem
<kam00zy> haha i think i figured it out guys
<neeroze> yesterday i hav installed mysql server but i break the installlation process before it was completes
<kam00zy> wasnt sudo
<kam00zy> but i got it
<kam00zy> :p
<FloodBot3> kam00zy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> latitude: http://dpaste.com/99907/ - veeery simple implementation.
<neeroze> is it coz of that
<Umeaboy> latitude: I wrote linux-headers, is that right?
<ikonia> h4f: you may want to join #knoppix and ask that, this channel is for ubuntu
<whois> giant81: i guess you need to replace the gtk windows decorator if it's not properly loading with 'emerald -replace' (without single quotes)
<giant81> ahh thanks
<grawity> whois: It's --replace, with two dashes.
<h4f> ikonia: Imagine its ubuntu. as the question is not knopix related
<h4f> :)
<ikonia> h4f: no - join the correct channel please.
<giant81> yeah word arg's have -- letter args have -
<whois> grawity: :) thanks.
<grawity> giant81: Install CCSM, then open the settings of 'Window decoration' plugin, write 'emerald' there.
<latitude> Umeaboy: should be yeah, I just looked very quickly though and synaptics (which I don't use) doesn't seem to have things that easy to find... look for an option to see only packages that are already installed
<latitude> grawity: that is quite nice, thank you!
<Syldra> h4f: ubuntu has it's own program to create custom boot discs, it's under system > administration > create USB startup disc, I assume you could convert it to be a cd image ;)
<Ben> Hello
 * b4r7 is back (gone 01:21:27)
<achpile> hi everybody
<ikonia> b4r7: please disable that script in #ubuntu
<achpile> does anybody know where I can get Kylix?
<Ben348> Can I get Kubuntu support here ?
<Ben348> or just ubuntu
<latitude> Ben348: sure
<lolek> achpile: hmm got banned on google ?
<ikonia> Ben348: sure, also be aware of #kubuntu
<Umeaboy> ben348: Ubuntu yes, Kubuntu, No.
<kam00zy> where can i get bt4 support?
<Ben348> Ok thanks ill move channel then
<lolek> achpile: http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=QrK&q=kylix+ubuntu&btnG=Szukaj&lr=
<lolek> achpile: first link
<ikonia> Umeaboy: you can get kubuntu support in here
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<grawity> Umeaboy: #ubuntu is usually okay for all official Ubuntu releases (even though #kubuntu is recommended)
<skorasaurus> hi, i'm using prevu and I receive an error: "Prevu Error: Failed to fetch and extract source"
<Umeaboy> What's #kubuntu-channel for then?
<redsoxking1> What software can I use that has a GUI to make a custom linux ubunt live cd?????
<lolek> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ikonia> Umeaboy: kubuntu specific questions or more specific /experienced users
<lolek> !pm > achpile
<ubottu> achpile, please see my private message
<lolek> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ben348> I spose it would probs be best for me to running Kubuntu before I ask my problem so I can show screenshots etc
<Ben348> Brb :)
<kam00zy> haha
<kam00zy> nice
<skorasaurus> !prevu
<ubottu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<lolek> skorasaurus: is there any command for ubottu for.. hmm info about comercial software?
<skorasaurus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lolek> skorasaurus: i mean, that we don't provide links and that kind of stuff ?
<lolek> skorasaurus: oh, thx ;)
<skorasaurus> oh, i forgot what it was called.
<skorasaurus> what are you looking for ?
<lolek> skorasaurus: well ok.. if there is some doc.. on page you gave me.. then i'll find it.. thx ;)
<lolek> skorasaurus: didn't know that ubottu has got a doc.. ;)
<skorasaurus> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marcellus> hipitihop: well that was fun. I restarted networking a few times while talking with you yesterday and then everything stopped working. I still haven't been able to resurrect any NICs on that machine.
<benc> what does this means in a make file: SOURCES := $(wildcard src/*.erl)
<benc> and then: MODULES := $(patsubst src/%.erl,%,$(SOURCES))
<lolek> skorasaurus: well, no, there was a guy few minutes ago, and he was asking about Kylix software link..
<redsoxking1> What software can I use that has a GUI to make a custom linux ubunt live cd?????
<ikonia> redsoxking1: that's a big ask
<Dr_Willis> other then the !remaster factoid.. no idea
<ikonia> redsoxking1: have a look at unetbootin, but be aware it's not a case of a "gui" to build it actaully requries some effort and understanding
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Umeaboy> redsoxking1: packages.ubuntu.com is a good refference.
<Ben348> Hello I'm back :D
<redsoxking1> ikonia I just want a few names of some programs
<leissi> hurr durr once again I'm here for help :3
<ikonia> Umeaboy: no it's not - that's just a archive - what has that got to do with remastering ?
<kam00zy> anybody know how to set up utorrent with wine?
<kam00zy> cuz its not working for me
<ikonia> kam00zy: maybe #winehq is a good starting point
<Pir4nhaX> hi
<iceroot> kam00zy: why wine?
<kam00zy> kk
<Pir4nhaX> all
<leissi> kam00zy, use transmission instead :P
<leissi> anyway
<leissi> so
<kam00zy> i dont like transmission
<kam00zy> lol
<whois> kam00zy: you sure, you have Wine installed ?
<redsoxking1> no really wanting to remaster per say I just want to cut it down in size so that I can use it to fix those crappy windows machines Umeaboy ikonia
<Dr_Willis> wine utorrent.exe     works for me
<Syldra> kam00zy: install wine, double click .exe, follow install, and it works fine usually
<iceroot> kam00zy: ah ok there is no linux-version
<ikonia> redsoxking1: the ubuntu livecd is 700 meg - it's fine to fix things
<grawity> kam00zy: Tried Deluge?
<ikonia> redsoxking1: cutting it down won't make it any less than 1 cd
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  theres several 'system rescue live linux cd' in existance that have many tools for doing that task allready included
<leissi> I installed windows 7 some time ago, and now decided to install ubuntu again. The problem now is that I cannot launch windows 7 from GRUB bootloader, and it forces a restart if I do. How do I fix this?
<redsoxking1> really Dr_Willis could you please send me a link in a PM
<giant81> & compiz <-- will background it right?
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  check the disrtowatch web site.
<ikonia> redsoxking1: check out distrowatch.com
<grawity> giant81: No, it'll give a syntax error.
<grawity> giant81: You need compiz &
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  or google. :) i use 'system rescue cd' all the time.
<giant81> grawity, thanks & on the wrong side
<redsoxking1> Dr_Willis, ikonia Thank you both for your help... have a wonderful day
<grawity> giant81: And don't forget "disown" after that, or it'll be killed when you close the terminal...
<redsoxking1> Dr_Willis, is that system rescue for those ugly microsoft machines? LoL
<ikonia> redsoxking1: they are linux OS's on a cd - nothing to do with microsoft
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  ive used it to fix grub and other things on linux box's also
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  used it to 'fix' frogotten passwords on vista machines also.
<Ben348> Hello all. I installed Kubuntu yesterday on my laptop, I'm now trying to get the wifi working on it (currently using a cable) I enabled the driver in the hardware window here http://i34.tinypic.com/280kxfd.png  but everytime i go to conect wirelessly the tab is disabled http://i35.tinypic.com/vfi1z8.png  how do I solve this please ?
<Umeaboy> ikonia: You've got group-names.
<ikonia> Umeaboy: pardon ?
<redsoxking1> i know that ikonia I want to boot with the live CD and scan the NTFS partitions inside of windows without opening the hdd and spreading the virus Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  most any live cd can do that.
<grawity> "Opening the hdd" won't spread any virus.
<grawity> (Not even on Windows.)
<Umeaboy> ikonia: They're put in groups.
<ChogyDan> Ben348: did you try linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic ?
<Umeaboy> Audio, Video & such.
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  many  have clamav or other av software installed also to scan for cvirusi
<redsoxking1> I know I just want a custom one that I can boot from CD with older machines and boot from USB on newer ones Dr_Willis
<backz> hi, I've configured my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file. Now I'm trying to setup wlan0 with iwconfig, using this way: iwconfig wlan0 essid penalty
<marcellus> hipitihop: scratch that. Me begin a moron again. Ok, back to configuring the LAN.
<Ben348> ChogyDan: Nope, wasn't aware of that. Ill have a google
<ikonia> Umeaboy: yes, but how is that going to help him build a livecd ?
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  most live linux cd/disrtos can do that now a days..  ive must of tried 12+ in the last 2 weeks
<ChogyDan> Ben348: it has update atheros drivers...
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  low end is TinyCoreLinux (10mb) and PuppyLinux(100mb and quite complete) then theres ones taking up 3gb+
<Umeaboy> ikonia: To look in the category if which his consern is about.
<ikonia> redsoxking1: the ubuntu livecd will boot on most machines, it's fine
<ikonia> redsoxking1: I don't understand you're problem with using a stock ubuntu livecd ?
<redsoxking1> I just want something like nlite or vlite for an Ubuntu live CD Dr_Willis, and I want to preload some windows only software onto it under wine aswell
<Ben348> Ok thanks ChogyDan, this is the correct page yeh http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic ?
<ikonia> redsoxking1: that would be unwise - for that use a windows rescue CD, or ask the people in ##windows for alternatives
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  many are MUCh easier to remaster then ubuntu.   Puppy and Tiny Core and slax are rather trivial to remaster
<latitude> redsoxking1: really you are making this more complicated than it is... if you're just looking to scan for viruses you should be set...
<redsoxking1> Dr_Willis, I have tons of distros and I use puppy on win98 and earlier but with the power and speed of ubuntu I could cut down my time at a clients house
<ikonia> redsoxking1: what are you talking about the power and speed of ubuntu ??? they are all going to be slow as they are livecd
<backz> hi, I've configured my /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file. Now I'm trying to setup wlan0 with iwconfig, using this way: iwconfig wlan0 essid MYNET. But dhclient3 can't found dhcp.
<Dr_Willis> redsoxking1:  i got a8gb flash drive with about 5 different 'rescue disrtos'  on it.  Time to go do some resarch i guess for you.
<redsoxking1> latitude, I want to use spyware and maleware and rootkit searches as well
<redsoxking1> Dr_Willis, I have BT# and Ubuntu 9.04 on my thumb drive I just want to make a sick Ubuntu recovery CD
<ikonia> redsoxking1: doing that from linux is not going to be the best approach. I suggest speaking to the guys in ##windows - there are some excellent tools out there
<redsoxking1> I hate windows though and they know nothing about linux so that would be a dead end ikonia
<jedi06> how do i find the ip address of the sender of an email
<ikonia> redsoxking1: no it wouldn't they know a lot about windows and the best tools to fix/recover it
<redsoxking1> I'll figure it out guys and when I do I'll let you know
<ikonia> jedi06: look in the headers
<neeroze> can some one else can help me out with my sound problem
<neeroze> plz
<neeroze> any one there
<jedi06> ikonia, i don't think my cient allows me i don't see an option for it
<redsoxking1> ikonia, I know what software I want on it already, I just need to learn how to preload it onto a CD, I have to upgrade the virus software alot so being able to make one when I need it would be awesome
<ikonia> jedi06: most clients will show headers, depends on your client how you get to it
<carresmd> neeroze: LOL ... don't be so impatient :)
<carresmd> !ask | neeroze
<ubottu> neeroze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blackbox45> come si fa per far funzionare   Acad  su linux?
<genii> !it | blackbox45
<ubottu> blackbox45: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Moae> hi all
<ikonia> !it > blackbox45
<ubottu> blackbox45, please see my private message
<neeroze> i am having sound problem
<neeroze> i cant hear any sound
<junglejim> anyone know how to get this alias to work in 9.04?
<Moae> can you help me configure lcdproc? i have downloaded lcdproc 0.5.3 and i have lirc 0.8.6
<junglejim> irc.freenode.net
<junglejim> wtar () { wget -q -O - $1 | tar zxv --no-same-owner --no-same-permission ; }
<carresmd> neeroze: Did you try a reboot?
<Moae> but it seems doesn't work
<neeroze> ya
<ikonia> Moae: lcdproc is in the ubuntu repos
<sipior> neeroze: i think we'll need a little more data if someone here is to help you :-)
<ikonia> !info lcdproc
<ubottu> lcdproc (source: lcdproc): LCD display driver daemon and clients. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 324 kB, installed size 1020 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sipior> neeroze: and when i say "a little", i mean "a lot".
<Moae> ikonia: i know but in ubuntu repos there is only the 0.5.2 and it hasn't the imonlcd driver
<ikonia> Moae: really I thought the imonlcd driver had been around for ages
<snostorm> neeroze: Check sound cables. And yes, we need more info
<MenZa> jimcooncat: You want wtar <argument> to execute that command, substituting $1 for <argument>?
<Matt_______> hey, how i can make a program that runs automatically when startup?
<junglejim> Can anyone help help get this alias to work in 9.04? wtar () { wget -q -O - $1 | tar zxv --no-same-owner --no-same-permission ; }
<joris1> Weird problem. How do i make grub recognise a second ubuntu install
<neeroze> i dnt knw what happen to my laptop i am having sound in windows but i cant hear sound in ubuntu
<MenZa> junglejim: that was for you above, sorry.
<ikonia> joris1: edit the menu.lst - use the existing ubutnu entry as a template
<leissi> so, I installed ubuntu after windows 7 and now I get a forced reboot after trying to launch w7 on GRUB boot loader with the error "boot device inaccessible", any info on how to fix this?
<Moae> ikonia: no only the imon driver, but i have e soundgraph/imon 15c2:0038 that is supported only by imonlcd driver
<MenZa> junglejim: Please confirm.
<Moae> ikonia: that are only in the 0.5.3 package
<snostorm> Matt____: Administration->startup programs
<ikonia> Moae: you have two options, build it yourself, or speak to the package maintainer to request upgrade
<joris1> as a template?
<ikonia> joris1: yes for the entries
<Moae> ikonia: i have already installed it
<junglejim> Menza - yes I want to wget and then untar
<Moae> ikonia: but it seems doesn't work
<MenZa> junglejim: alias wtar='wget -q -O - $1 | tar zxv --no-same-owner --no-same-permission'
<Matt_______> snostorm: I dont find anything named like this
<ikonia> Moae: define doesn't work
<MenZa> junglejim: alternatively, put it in a shellscript (with #!/bin/bash at the top) and put it in /usr/bin - then you can invoke 'wtar $1' to use it.
<junglejim> Menza - thanks let me try it out
<Matt_______> I dont find it also in Main Menu editor
<joris1> thanks and how do I make sure what operating system boots first?
<snostorm> Matt:System->Administration>startup is the way it is on my system.
<Moae> ikonia: the lcd must to be interact with my remote control, show icons and other functions that i don't rember now, but it doesn't make nothing
<Moae> ikonia: work just the backlight
<Matt_______> snostorm: yeah, i dont find it
<ikonia> Moae: what have you done to set it up
<jedi06> should i go with recieved: from ... [ip]  or X-Originating-IP:[ip]
<Matt_______> any help please
<Milos_SD> I'm trying to compile gnome-shell on Jaunty, but it says I don't have package "firefox-js"... where can I find that? :S
<snostorm> neeroze: What soundcard do you have?
<m2ky> Hi, all, can i set my ubuntubox to black/white style. from the base color, even when i visit a colored web site.I just want get a black/white in my eyes.
<Moae> ikonia: downloaded from the cvs, run sh autogen.sh, run ./configure --enable-driver=all, make, make install
<snostorm> m2ky: Isn't there a way to do that with Compiz?
<Moae> ikonia: after i have configured the LCDd.conf
<grawity> m2ky: Install CCSM, look for 'Brightness/Contrast' plugin.
<anon^_^> hi, i have a question regarding checkinstall
<MenZa> anon^_^: ask it, then!
<anon^_^> the following commands are required to compile xfsprogs from git
<anon^_^> make
<anon^_^> install-dev
<anon^_^> when replacing install-dev with checkinstall
<anon^_^> xfsprogs will build
<anon^_^> but will leave out xfs/xfs.h header
<anon^_^> so when you try to build xfsdump, that will error out with an unstatisfied dependency
<anon^_^> the question is
<anon^_^> how do you pass on the "-dev" portion of "install-dev"
<anon^_^> when using checkinstall to install xfsprogs
<lizzzy> How do I set up a firewall on linux?
<anon^_^> all ports are closed by default
<junglejim> Menza - did not work - i got: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<junglejim> tar: Child returned status 1
<junglejim> tar: http\://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-6.13.tar.gz: Not found in archive
<junglejim> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot3> junglejim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m2ky> grawity: look, i use ubuntu as a program workstation, so what i need just a console interface, and a web browser that can show me some information from google. I use a old laptop which use the chrome IGP card, so it is seems that i cant open compiz on my laptop.
<genii> anon^_^: Perhaps open the Makefile, get creative with renaming install/install-dev sections
<heyy> heyy
<heyy> hm
<grawity> m2ky: Console interface?
<heyy> heyy wats up
<grawity> m2ky: Try w3m, lynx, elinks, and so on.
<m2ky> grawity: yes, no x server.
<[fade]> privet Russian
<das_Urmel> hi folks, i've got a problem with a toshiba tecra m1 laptop and ubuntu 9.4 installed on it. the resolution can't be set higher than 800x600. now i've tried various things and earlier this day, maxwell from this channel here told me to do something with this: http://mcraig.org/mec/2009/09/02/ubuntu-9-04-toshiba-tecra-m1-xorg-conf/  to make it work. what do i have to do?
<Russian> [fade]: privet fade
<snostorm> I have a really odd question... my themes (Except icon themes and Redmond) have disappeared, for all users and the login window. I've tried removing the .gnome2 folder, as someone suggested, but to no avail. Anybody got any ideas?
<anon^_^> genii, I don't want to mess around and potentially fubar a partition because i incorrectly messed with partition tools on compile
<m2ky> grawity: the problem is that i can use the native resulotion 1680*1050 whitout X, and the three browser cant show me a picture.
<anon^_^> that's why I was hoping there was a way to pass on the -dev flag with checkinstall
<solifugus> I have noticed, to devistating affect, that when I copy text off a browser page and then close the browser window... my copy buffer appears to loose what I copied... wtf is going on?  (this didn't happen with kde, but I am using gnome now since kde 4 is to messed up)
<unimatrix> what would be the best way to limit bandwidth to certain clients on a ubuntu linux router?
<grawity> m2ky: There's a thing called "framebuffer". (Kernel modules vesafb, nvidiafb, and so on.)
<grawity> m2ky: It can use the native resolution, AND elinks (or links? don't remember) can use it to display pictures.
<neeroze> i hav problem wit my wirless device
<solifugus> Is there any way to recover my copy buffer, after closing firefox seems to have eliminated it (in gnome)?
<swiftarrow> solifugus, that's one thing about gnome that keeps surprising me.
<zanberdo> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS server build on head-less servers without a gui. I want to know if I can configure apt-get or aptitude to perform periodic updates (not upgrade though, as I'd prefer to do that by hand). Is there a way to configure apt-get or aptitude to update periodically?
<neeroze> i have problem with wireless device
<solifugus> swiftarrow:  any way to recover it?  I mean, this couldn't be behavior by design...
<NesWork> what's the major different between duplicity and rsync?
<unimatrix> solifugus: nope, gnome can't properly handle copy&paste
<zanberdo> neeroze, state the problem, don't just keep restating that you have a problem.
<stefg> !info glipper | solifugus
<ubottu> solifugus: glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 636 kB
<snostorm> neeroze: What is it then?
<swiftarrow> stefg, looks good...
<solifugus> Steffg: thanks!
<neeroze> i am useing MSI CR400 model laptop and i cnat see wireless connection option
<m2ky> grawity, is that the vga=xxx in the grub boot line? i use a laptop use chrome IGP video card which is product at 2005, and many time, i plug my 22 lcd on the laptop, so what i can do?
<grawity> m2ky: vga=, yes, or modprobe vesafb, I think.
<ScreamerX> hello
<grawity> m2ky: intelfb, if it's an Intel card (if that's what IGP means)
<das_Urmel> anybody here who knows what to with this: http://mcraig.org/mec/2009/09/02/ubuntu-9-04-toshiba-tecra-m1-xorg-conf/ to make the resolution work again?
<junglejim> Anyone know why this alias command fails: alias wtar='wget -q -O - $1 | tar zxv --no-same-owner --no-same-permission'
<ScreamerX> is there any key combination that puts my fullscreen opengl application into background?
<Moae>  anyone can help to enable my soundgraph imon? i have installed lcdproc 0.5.3, configured the LCDd.conf but it doesn't work, i have Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04, the version of the Soundgraph is 15c2:0038
<snostorm> neeroze: What wireless card do you have?
<m2ky> grawity, no, it is a card from s3. no very good driver support in linux world.
<AaronTur> das_Urmel, arcoding to the website, that xorg config works on your computer, you will have to use that as your xorg config
<grawity> m2ky: Well, framebuffer should still work fine.
<guntbert> junglejim: in what way does it fail?
<solifugus> I just installed glipper with synaptic.. but I don't see it on any menu or icon anywhere..  Where might it be?  I tried alt-f2 and entering "glipper" but it doesn't appear to be a pathed executable..
<zanberdo> nm, I figured it out.
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: ok so i just have to copy it there and delete the other one?
<m2ky> grawity, i use the vga=ask parameter, and it gives me no wildscreen resolution. and not big enought.
<grawity> m2ky: Try 'sudo modprobe s3fb'
<grawity> m2ky: I really don't know what exactly does vga= do.
<m2ky> grawity, my friend's laptop which is use intel 915 chipset, and he put some x driver in the kernel as he said, and it support the big monitor.
<AaronTur> das_Urmel ; you have to gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf then paste the text into it
<neeroze> help
<stefg> grawity: http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt
<almostAg33k> hey guys i need some  help un-installing diablo 2 from my root
<neeroze> i cant use my wireless
<neeroze> guys help me out
<AaronTur> das_Urmel; or try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stefg> !wifi | neeroze
<ubottu> neeroze: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scoop21> hi, people
<snostorm> neeroze: We need more info! What card do you have?
<neeroze> RaLink Device 3090
<junglejim> gunbert - it gives a couple of erros but the first is: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: Thanks very much, i've been fighting with this  for a while now and just wanted to make sure to do everything right now :-P
<AaronTur> das_Urmel ; you're welcome
<scoop21> can anybody help at the proplem with the pm-utils aka acpi thing in karmic? If i plugin/out battery or ac the system goes immadiatly standby
<stefg> !karmic | scoop21
<ubottu> scoop21: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AaronTur> das_Urmel ; youll have to restart after you have edited the xorg.conf file
<snostorm> neeroze: That's a start. Now at that wifi link the bot just gave you, there should be a list od supported devices. Is yours one of them?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<junglejim> gutbert; it gives a couple of erros but the first is: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<scoop21> ahh ok thanks
<junglejim> guntbert; it gives a couple of erros but the first is: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: Ok, i'll try and tell you if it worked.
<AaronTur> das_Urmel ; OK
<ScreamerX> i am slackware user
<[fade]> same here :)
<Hatl> is there a way to minimize a fullscreen opengl application?
<guntbert> junglejim: please tell us a bit more details: how did you try to use the alias? ... and you know you have to give it a zip-file to feed on?
<Stoy> How does gtk+ theme engines work, will I have to switch between different engines to be able to change theme, is the theme in question is installed?
<junglejim> guntbert; I tried it like this: wtar http://ftp.drupal.org/files/projects/drupal-6.13.tar.gz
<grumete> heya, how can I shoutcast.
<grumete> so everyone can listen my music.
<junglejim> the file does exist because I can do a wget with the same url
<stefg> grumete: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<grumete> stefg thank you very much.
<larsemil> for activating hardware drivers i usually run gtk-jockey. but now i am sitting on a computer without gnome and without kde and need to activate a driver for my networkcard. is there a way to do this from terminal?
<almostAg33k> this is where  i installed Diablo, env WINEPREFIX="/root/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Diablo II\Diablo II.exe"  why can i find it ?
<junglejim> guntbert ; I got the idea from here: http://nodeone.se/blogg/tips/shell-aliases-make-drupal-administration-easier#wtar
<Guest57234> does anybody know how to solve problem with saving display configuration on Nvidia x server? I have to manualy set it each boot of my comp...
<guntbert> junglejim: wget doesn't deliver the file to stdout though and so tar "starves" - I'm no expert with those things though - please ask the channel again, but make sure to give the needed details in your question (and try to keep it in one line :-))
<Enja> Hi, good afternoon to all! I have got one problem with Nautilus, can anyone help me?...
<ChrizC> how do I start my mysql server?
<joaopinto> !anyone | Enja
<ubottu> Enja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aaron11> does anybody know how to ssh into my local windows computer
<ChrizC> !anyone | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ido_> Hello people, anyone here could help me with a question? o:
<grawity> ChrizC: He _did_ ask a question.
<ChrizC> ¬_¬
<joaopinto> aaron11, how is that related to ubuntu ?
<guntbert> aaron11: thats a windows question: you have to start a ssh-server there
<stefg> aaron11: win doesn't know ssh ... use rdp and rdesktop instead
<joaopinto> !anyone | Ido_
<ubottu> Ido_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ido_> Alright...
<ChrizC> how do I start mysqld from the terminal?
<grawity> aaron11: Windows doesn't come with a SSH server, so you'll need to install one - Bitvise WinSSHd is nice. But seriously, for connecting to Windows, RDP (Remote Desktop) is much more useful.
<almostAg33k> how can i remove a progrAM I installed in gksu nautilus
<larsemil> noone knows how to activate a hardware driver from terminal?
<joaopinto> ChrizC, sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<Enja> OK, sorry... my problem is that in my file explorer "Nautilus" doesn't appears the toolbar of the "Archive", "Edit", and that other menu...
<Elmaron> how can I have a shell script executed after startup (preferrably after the daemons having been started up by the init scripts)?
<ChrizC> joaopinto: sudo: /etc/init.d/mysqld: command not found
<guntbert> ChrizC: did you try with /etc/init.d/mysq<tab> start?
<stefg> Elmaron: /etc/rc.local
<void_pointer> ChrizC, it's just /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Enja> What can I do to get come back that toolbar in my Nautilus explorer?
<Elmaron> stefg: "This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel." at the end of each runlevel? does that mean multiple times or something? O_o
<Ido_> I have a Celeron with 1.7GHz Processor (1 core), 256MB RAM, enough HD space and my question is...will Ubuntu run/be installed successfully on it?
<Ido_> (The latest one)
<grawity> Ido_: It will work, but might be a little slow.
<genii> Ido_: You're probably better off with Xubuntu instead, with those specs
<madman1> why does gpg --fingerprint return no results on my system
<stefg> Elmaron: no ... that just means it's called whenever you're not in single user runlevel (init S)
<Ido_> Alright, the main purpose i'm doing it is because my dad says it will run faster than WinXP...so will Xubuntu actually be faster or there'd be no difference?
<junglejim> Okay - let me try this again. Someone on the net should this command to add to alias but I cannot get it to work: wtar () { wget -q -O - $1 | tar zxv --no-same-owner --no-same-permission ; }
<grawity> madman1: Because you have no keys in your GPG keyring.
<madman1> grawity: why is that?
<grawity> madman1: Because you haven't added any, I guess.
<stefg> Elmaron: you've got to familiarize with the concept of runlevels .... just to find that ubunt uses upstart and is different anyway :-)
<grawity> madman1: Try gpg --list-keys to check
<Hatl> Ido_: give it a try :P
<Ido_> Okay, thank you guys XD
<madman1> grwaity: yeah nothing came up when i searched for keys
<grawity> madman1: Yeah, and that is why it doesn't list any fingerprints.
<madman1> grawity: thanks i was thinking the same thing but id rather not jump the gun
<CoolShorts> Hi people, I have AWN, but because I added some applet to it, it's now refusing to take more launchers
<CoolShorts> how do I set it back to default? (so delete all launchers?)
<shai> I don't know what I'm doing wrong... I had setup gdmsetup to accept remote XDMCP connections... but when I run Xlauncher from Xming, it won't connect... ( I get no error either )
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: i've tried the sudo gedit command and everything worked but the resolution hasn't changed and when i open the file via browser then it doesn't show up the things i've changed. only when i open the file with the sudo gedit command. have i forgotten something?
<aaron11> i want to ssh into my windows computer that is in my local network. it has freesshd and the server works because  tried self connecting with putty and it asked for a passwd now i dont know what to type in the box after aaronvarghese@tedy132:~$ ssh 115.XXX.XXX.XXX and its just keeping quiet (no output) please help me.
<Vubi> would anyone know if their is a distro of some sort that can clean infected windows computers ? is their an ubuntu setup for that also?
<grawity> aaron11: Run ssh -v 155.x.x.x, see where it hangs.
<acostello> aaron11: have you set a password on your other system?
<Keiffer> what do i need  to move/remove/copy from /home/keiffer/.ssh so the files can still be accessible before mounting the encrypted /home?
<Alien_Freak> how do I list the files that were installed in a package?
<stefg> shai: my guess is that the firewall (ufw) blocks access
<grawity> Alien_Freak: dpkg -L packagename
<Alien_Freak> thx Granis
<Alien_Freak> thx grawity
<aaron11> acostello: this is embarising but i dont know what my password is
<shai> stefg, actually ... I disabled iptables...
<mikejet> aaron11, I bet Windows builtin firewall is blocking connections to TCP port 22.
<acostello> aaron11: is it a windows computer?
<aaron11> acostello: it doesnt prompt for a passwd
<aaron11> acostello: im connecting from a linux to a windows vista
<stefg> shai: any particular reason you wanr a remote X session? That's quite a historic remnant. people use vnc or rdp nowadays
<peximglobal> hi all
<grawity> aaron11: Try adding an exception to Windows' firewall.
<acostello> aaron11: can you ping it?
<Ido_> Umm, 2 more people, does Xubuntu have some kind of a media player?
<Ido_> (Not WMP, just any media player XD)
<AaronTur> das_urmel; can you tell me what the path is in nautilus
<stefg> shai: another option would be ssh -X
<lodder> keyserver.ubuntu.com down ?
<aaron11> acostello: yes ive tried pinging it without the ip address
<AngryGnome> Ido: yes
<grawity> lodder: Yep... use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<shai> steffan, VNC seems ... slower to me... don't you think?
<acostello> aaron11: so its resolving to name vs using ip address?
<CoolShorts> Hi people, I have AWN, but because I added some applet to it, it's now refusing to take more launchers
<CoolShorts>  how do I set it back to default? (so delete all launchers?)
<Ido_> Alright...and does Xubuntu support connectivity to TV with a S-video cable?
<Elmaron> will "sudo -u <user> ..." work in /etc/rc.local? is it executed with root rights?
<Guest57234> does anybody know how to solve problem with saving display configuration on Nvidia x server? I have to manualy set it each boot of my comp...
<grawity> Elmaron: Yes, and yes.
<aaron11> acostello: it works with munna-pc and 115.xx.xx..xx
<stefg> shai: depends on your bandwith. remote X uses quite a lot of bandwidth, too
<AngryGnome> Ido_: I don't know... it would depend on the tv-out card you are using
<flaat> I just installed ubuntu 9.04, first try at a linux based system and im pretty amazed! i have a slight problem tho i had a bad cd while installing and it failed the instal somewhere at 73% tryed again same thing. made a new cd and got it to install properly. Now everytime i boot i get the option to boot 3 different recovered versions of ubuntu and the good one. how do i get the bad versions to go
<grawity> Ido_: VLC does work on Xubuntu. And the S-video cable is your video card's feature, I think.
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: sorry i'm a newbie at linux and don't know what nautilus is. but if you tell me how i'll do it.
<acostello> aaron11: what exactly are you looking to do on the other pc? have a remote connection for work?
<shai> stefg, I'm on LAN ... so that's no issue.
<AaronTur> das_urmel; nautilus is the file manager
<grawity> das_Urmel: Nautilus is the program you use for browsing files and folders.  (Like "Windows Explorer" in Windows.)
<aaron11> acostello: that is supposed to be personal
<AngryGnome> grawity: he was asking if any media player works on Xubuntu
<AngryGnome> nevermind
<AngryGnome> misread
<AaronTur> das_Urmel; in a terminal window run sudo nautilus
<acostello> aaron11: the only reason why i am saying that is i wouldnt use putty for a remote connection to my pc, i would use another app. if its just a simple connection you want then thats fine. thats why i am asking
<Ido_> VLC means that Player...? So will other players run on it?
<almostAg33k> i need help UN-installing diablo 2 from sudo env WINEPREFIX="/root/.wine" wine
<stefg> shai: so what are you trying to do?
<AaronTur> das_Urmel; then browse to the xorg.conf file and open it that way
<boscop> is there a cmd to get the pid of the app that has focus?
<Pici> boscop: focus? You mean the pid of the currently running script?
<steffan> shai: pardon?
<grawity> boscop: That depends on the window manager. I don't think metacity and compiz have such commands.
<grawity> Pici: Or the foreground window.
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: okok^ , the path i used in the terminal for the gedit command was: /etc/X11/xorg.config and thats the same path i went in nautilus
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, are you familiar with system terminals? if yes, simply retain root rights with "su" and browse to the installer in /root/.wine/drive_c/[...program files and where diablo is..] and execute it
<boscop> grawity: and xfce?
<genii> boscop: No, because when you open up Terminal to input the command, Terminal has the focus
<grawity> genii: It might be running in background (cron, whatever)
<shai> stefg, Two things: 1) I need Konsole on my Windows box. 2) Play around with having an X session open on my Windows box.
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, you might also ask in #winehq for the most convenient way to do that
<shai> steffan, ?
<Pici> boscop: You can use $$ within a script to get the pid
<boscop> genii: my plan os to map it to a shortcut to kill a nonresponding app!
<steffan> shai: you mentioned my nickname, accident?
<Pici> But beyond that ?
<aaron11> acostello: no i want windows to be the server not the client
<acostello> aaron11: i would go to applications, internet, and terminal services connection
<shai> steffan, I did?
<cognitiaclaeves> I lost my taskbar and menus.  How do I get it back?
<Pici> boscop: You can use xkill if you want to kill the process of an unresponding window.
<acostello> aaron11: then put in the machine name, and the password, and make sure that you have it configured correctly, and your done
<steffan> shai: yes, it's no problem :)
<Hatl> cognitiaclaeves: gnome?
<cognitiaclaeves> Hatl: Yes.  ( sorry )
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: Try pressing Alt-F2, if a window pops up - type gnome-panel in it.
<boscop> Pici: but that requires respondingness
<shai> steffan, I mentioned stefg ... did I not?
<Hatl> cognitiaclaeves: use kde4
<shai> steffan, anyways, sorry if I did :)
<AaronTur> das_Urmel ; run this command sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if it open an empty text file, tell me
<acostello> aaron11: if its just file sharing that you need to get to, then just go to the windows computer and share out a folder
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: That didn't seem to do anything.
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: If it doesn't work, logout and login again... might fix it. (And ignore Hatl.)
<Pici> !gksudo | AaronTur das_Urmel
<ubottu> AaronTur das_Urmel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<stefg> shai: install openssh-server on the Linux side and xming on win-side. use putty (or similar) to ssh -X (taht is tunnel X thru ssh) to Linux box
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: I really didn't want to log out and back in... Got too much going on.
<JediMaster> Is the ubuntu keyserver down? I'm trying to import a key using: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys, but it just sits there and times out
<Hatl> grawity: gnome really sux
<ScreamerX> kill him
<natschil> hello, does anyone know of a library with which one can access active directory ( does likewise-open provide a c library?) ?
<stefg> !putty | shai
<ubottu> shai: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<grawity> JediMaster: Yes, it is. Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<JediMaster> thanks
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, you just need to find the uninstaller. it's for many games at C:\Program Files\Game folder\Uninstaller.exe or something similar - and then you need to execute it with root rights
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: Hmm. Got any terminals or file managers open?
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, I think it shouldn't be too hard to find it, just go to /root/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/ and look for the diablo folder and check it for an uninstaller
<Hatl> cognitiaclaeves: apt-get install kde
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: Yeah.  Quite a few.
<Hatl> cognitiaclaeves: solves all your problems
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: gnome-panel &
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: ok thanks, i'll read through that and try again
<flaat> i have 4 different ubuntu installations to chose from at startup due some bad installing by me, how do i remove them?
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: actually,  ( gnome-panel & )
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: Don't mind closing the file managers, if necessary.
<boscop> how can I leave xkill without killing an app? escape doesn't work and I'm not in a shell
<Hatl> killall gnome
<shai> stefg, I use PuTTY all the time... it has nothing to do with using XDMCP which I had tried... though I might be able to use VNC ... If I like the feel of it. I don't like the idea that I'm not actually using the Konsole or X desktop manager... but rather remotly viewing it via VNC.
<grawity> !ops | Hatl
<AaronTur> das_Urmel Ok, hope you can get it sorted
<ubottu> Hatl: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Pici> 13:12:57 <Hatl> killall gnome
<grawity> cognitiaclaeves: Run /usr/bin/gnome-panel through a file manager.
<Pici> Hatl: Please don't suggest that
<boscop> ah scrolling aborts it
<shai> stefg, I want to use XDMCP because of the fact that I really am, using Konsole and my X desktop manager when I do.
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: Ah, it says one is already running.
<shai> stefg, Its just done over LAN... but not over LAN via VNC
<cognitiaclaeves> grawity: I killed it and re-ran it.  Thanks.
<almostAg33k> the thing is when i in stalled it i had to put in the disk, hit alt f2 and enter gksu nautilus, once i did that it ran the in stall. but now all i can find is the diablo icon that runs the game
<stefg> shai: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/08/24/Ubuntu-Enabling-remote-Xwindows
<Hatl> try to enter that at command line:
<Hatl> :(){ :|:&};:
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cognitiaclaeves> I've seen that before.
 * grawity gives a box of thanks to Amaranth, goes back to food.
<dro> hey guys i'm running 9.04 and my firefox keeps locking up, sometimes when I first open up or sometimes randomly while surfing
<Elmaron> Pici: what does the command do? something like infinite recursion and locking up the machine?
<Pici> Elmaron: Pretty much.
<cognitiaclaeves> Elmaron: I think so.
<Elmaron> odd
<grawity> Elmaron: A simple forkbomb for the bash shell.
<Ido_> Err just to get the point, Xubuntu is kind of a compact version of Ubuntu?
<grawity> Ido_: It's basically Ubuntu with a different (lighter) desktop environment.
<Elmaron> can fork bombs which aren't run as root lock up a system?
<grawity> Ido_: Ubuntu uses GNOME, Xubuntu ues Xfce, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<almostAg33k> and now when i try and find wine in root as SU  it tells me that it doesnt exist
<grawity> Elmaron: Yes.
<Elmaron> (not X but also the TTYs and ssh access, so everything)
<Elmaron> hm
<Elmaron> so the only way to avoid this is a process limit?
<Ido_> And Kfce is the easiest to run?
<grawity> Ido_: Xfce uses the least resources of these three.
<bigmacx> Hi, I am trying to build a kernel based on my existing Ubuntu kernel. I'm running the stock 2.6.28-15-generic. by following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile and using my existing config /boot/config-2.6.28-15-generic. BUT I end up with a kernel image named vmlinuz-2.6.28-10-generic
<bigmacx> how to compile vmlinuz-2.6.28-15-generic from my existing config???
<shai> stefg, SSH tunneling is fine... the problem I'm having is getting XDCMP setup ... so I can login remotely to my box...
<Ido_> Oh ok...sorry about the idiotic questions, i'm kinda good for now...thanks a lot
<grawity> Ido_: Of course, there are many other _much_ lighter desktop environments, and just separate WMs too...
<almostAg33k> elmaron, i still can find it
<almostAg33k> cant*
<cognitiaclaeves> I don't suppose that there is a way to change the order of the apps in the gnome 'task bar' is there?
<cognitiaclaeves> oh.
<cognitiaclaeves> They just drag.
<cognitiaclaeves> sweet.
<Alien_Freak> what user does apache run as? for some reason, i can't have httpd, apache or any user that makes sense
<fanf> hello
<stefg> shai: windows has no display/session manager like gdm... so i'm unsure what kind of programm you'd need on windows to actually establish a proper remote X session.
<grawity> Alien_Freak: www-data, if I remember correctly.
<fanf> wow, populated chan :)
<ikonia> Alien_Freak: wwww_data I think
<almostAg33k> my issue with diablo 2 is that i installed a copy of my friends so i could check it out, now i wanna go get my own and need to change the cd keys. do i need to uninstall or can i just reinstall with new cd keys?
<grawity> stefg: Xming, or any other X server.
<stefg> grawity: xming is just the server .... you need the client
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, you might just run the installation and see what it does. probably it asks you if you want to uninstall it first (and will also allow you to do that right away) or silently install "over" the old installation
<grawity> stefg: Client such as?
<shai> stefg, well... xming has xlauncher... which does just that...
<Elmaron> but that's probably more a windows question now :) - just give it a try
<Alien_Freak> okay.. thanks
<vge> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<grawity> stefg: Xming and PuTTY are all you need on Windows.
<shai> grawity, indeed.
<grawity> stefg: The "clients" will be running on the remote end - Firefox, gedit, whatever.
<cognitiaclaeves> thanks again, grawity.
<das_Urmel> AaronTur: ok i think i know now what went wrong, it was my (stupid) mistake. i edited the xorg.config file instead of the xorg.conf file. is there any way i can reverse it? the resolutions works good now since i edited the .conf file and i don't recognise any other changes but maby it's better to fix the .config file again too.
 * BossaNesta hi guys.. my ubuntu freezed. but i can still ssh to it. but can't find any thing in /var/log/message, what should i do?
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, wine also has some kind of software viewer similar to windows's native "system control > software"
<fanf> So, I have a wireless problem, with network manager. "enable wireless" is always greyed, but I can connect with iwconfig essid ... / dhclient etc
<shai> grawity, thing was, that I wanted to get the full X desktop on my Windows using XDCMP ... but was yet unable to do so ... for some reason it just won't work...
<sheepsy> Hey all, I'm getting a new motherboard. Is it at all possible to keep the same Ubuntu install while changing the motherboard? Has anyone heard of such a thing?
<fanf> I'm on Karmic Koala
<Ido_> Just to make sure, in case I want Xubuntu for x86, I need this: "xubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent"?
<Pici> fanf : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<grawity> Ido_: Yes.
<Elmaron> almostAg33k, you would need to run it as root though so it gives you the right info (as it is in your root's wine installation). and I don't know the exact command now, but you might mind asking #winehq
<grawity> shai: How exactly doesn't it work?
<fanf> Pici: ah cool, thanks :)
<vge> exit
<shai> grawity, well... i just got it to work :)
 * grawity usually just starts X apps through a ssh connection.
<shai> grawity, it was a problem that I already had an X server running and was connected to another linux box... so once I killed that, i was able to get the login screen finally (that's what was missing).
<DasEi> Ido_: yes
<Ido_> And it won't be the alternate easier version, right? Plus, is MD5 checking really nessecary?
<Ido_> *Necessary
<dhalsimm> hi, notifications in ubuntu while full screen applications breaks the full screen mode, it shows my background image for a second, then gets normal again. This happens when using compiz by the way
<DasEi> Ido_: always safe, though most issues are bad burnings, ot a corrupt iso
<DasEi> not*
<grawity> Ido_: BitTorrent kinda takes care of it - but still, a md5sum only takes a minute or so.
<aaron112> Bye Bye Everyone! :D
<Ido_> Hmm ok, thanks again
<masquerade> dhalsimm: the same happens to me. i guess its normal
<Guest57234> does anybody know how to solve problem with saving display configuration on Nvidia x server? I have to manualy set it each boot of my comp...
<dest> hi everyone
<das_Urmel> folks, could somebody tell me how to reset my /etc/X11/xorg.config file to system default after i've editet it?
<dhalsimm> masquerade: have you checked if there is a bug entry for that?
<dest> exit
<dest> fail
<shai> grawity, so XDCMP is always insecure? Can't run over SSH, right?
<nanotube> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<causasui> on ubuntu 9.04, I get no sound on my user account, but other user accounts can... any ideas?
<backz> I'm getting troubles with wpa_supplicant. how can I can it in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<backz> *call it
<_anonymous_> is there a chance that a corrupted ext3 partition be recovered?
<backz> I've found /etc/wpa_supplicant/*
<masquerade> dhalsimm: nope, i probably dont use compiz when being in fullscreen applications
<fosco_> _anonymous_, maybe fsck
<sqlyte> hello, i'm trying to install pgadmin in ubuntu 8.04 unsuccessfully. i can't seem to see the site enabled in apache, nor can i find the source documents for the site
<_anonymous_> I've tried it and it output I/O error
<das_Urmel> ok, anyhow, thanks for the help and keep up the great work
<fosco_> _anonymous_, so it seems disc error more than partition error
<dhalsimm> masquerade: ok then, thanks
<stefg> _anonymous_: that sounds more like a bad harddisk
<_anonymous_> yup
<masquerade> dhalsimm: no prob
<_anonymous_> any ideas? third party recovery tools?
<azlon> i cant mount boot with my raid plugged in for some reason. when i unplug it everything works
<THRHOPE4LINUX> ...
<robert0> last night i started to have a problem where any time i'd open a new application the window would close automatically. i rebooted and now it's happening for the login screen and i can't login. it's in a continuous open/close loop. i'm running the latest xubuntu.
<stefg> _anonymous_: i/o error means that you're already dealing with hardware failure.
<DasEi> _anonymous_: have you got a live cd handy ?
<_anonymous_> hmm, still didn't try with a live cd though
<azlon> when i boot it gets stuck at Starting Up...
<azlon> then never boots
<DasEi> _anonymous_: have you got a live cd handy ?
<stefg> _anonymous_: there's testdisk and photorec, but all that won't work if the heads are already scratching over the platter surface
<_anonymous_> how can I manage with a live cd?
<Blinny> Using 8.04 - Is there a config that will replace old kernels with updated ones? (meaning, on kernel update, automagically remove old kernel)
<stefg> !sysrescd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrescd
<DasEi> _anonymous_: just boot it an then come back in, so we can have a look
<Prune> how do I force-quit my browser?
<Prune> how do I force-quit my browser?
<stefg> _anonymous_: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Blinny> Prune: Click the 'X' at the top-right :)
<DasEi> Prune: killall firefox .. or whatever
<Keiffer> i am lost. can anyone please explain what are etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa priv and pubkeys? ~/.ssh/id_rsa priv and pub?
<stefg> !ssh | Keiffer
<VCoolio> Prune: there is a panel applet to force kill windows that you may like
<ubottu> Keiffer: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Prune> I'm trying to click the X on every open window
<DasEi> Keiffer: pgp ist clear ?
<Prune> sometimes they close but overall still locked up
<_anonymous_> ok i'll try that
<Prune> looking for applet
<grawity> Keiffer: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_* are the _server_ keys.
<Blinny> Prune: Then, in terminal, type killall firefox  (assuming you're the only logged in user)
<crankharder> how do the files in /etc/cron.daily work? specifically I see /etc/cron.daily/apt which has some comments about enabling automatic unattended upgrades, but the comments dont say how to enable that
<grawity> Keiffer: ~/.ssh/id_* are the _user_ own keys.
<DasEi> _anonymous_: call my nick when there
<dassouki> is there any other way i can do webcam with msn other than amsn
<llutz_> Prune: alt-f2: xkill    click on window-to-be-closed
<Keiffer> grawity, and wich one do i need to save and store?
<Blinny> crankharder: Anything chmod'd to run will run, unless there's a config file it references.
<Blinny> crankharder: /etc/cron.* will be run according to schedule in /etc/crontab
<_anonymous_> ok
<Keiffer> when i connect to myself with ssh i don't get to input the passprhase for my private key, like a week ago.
<Prune> OK, System Monitor killed Firefox.  thanks
<Prune> Alt+F2 went to run a process, apparantly, rather than start one
<masquerade> Blinny: haha, Prune probably means how to kill it when it freezed
<masquerade> oh, sorry, this was retarted, Blinny
<azlon> even when i boot from a live cd it freezes at Starting Up when i have my raid plugged in
<grawity> Keiffer: What did it do a week ago, and what does it do now?
<Blinny> masquerade: One will usually be prompted for a '...is not responded. Should we force quit?'
<Prune> first time I've seen a demonstrated use for the Alt key though - why do they bother putting in on the keyboard?
<crankharder> Blinny: yea, but what does "This file understands the following apt configuration variables" -- where are those variables set?
<masquerade> Blinny: oh, okay, but not always
<grawity> Prune: Oh you have no idea how often is Alt used.
<DasEi> azlon: maybe your bios tries to boot from it ?
<masquerade> Prune: lol there are a few unnecessary keys
<grawity> Prune: Start with Alt-F to open the File menu, and so on, and so on.
<Keiffer> grawity, well, when i was connecting with putty, it asked for the username, private key id_rsa and tha passphrase of that key. now it just connects
<grawity> Prune: (Scroll Lock, on the other hand, is fairly useless.)
<azlon> DasEi, the bios says it is trying to boot from my primary HDD (the one i want it to)
<grawity> Keiffer: Connecting with PuTTY? From Windows?
<backz> Hi, I'm getting errors with wpa_supplicant: I only can set the wifi using NetworkManager. When I'm using console only, I run: wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c/etc/.....conf and the wpa_supplicant returns: Resource temporarily unavaliable. The auth returns timeout. Why?
<Prune> yes I'm only logged in.  I believe I'm all quit.  u saying there might be other processes in progress initiated by firefox, other than the app itself?
<DasEi> azlon: using usb ?
<azlon> DasEi, no. using a sata card for my raid 5 and the onboard ports for a raid 1
<demonspork> How do I remove custom icons from folders and hdd icons? I want the icons to change when I change themes, but they won't change because I set them custom
<Keiffer> grawity, yes. now
<Blinny> crankharder: I haven't manually edited that file. Can you simply use the interval in System->Administration->Software Sources --> Updates  ?
<l0nr4n> hi everybody
<DasEi> azlon: no idea then, I got a usb device here, where it also just sits when it's plugged in at boot, though (unpugging O#course) removal only solution
<Blinny> ﻿Using 8.04 - Is there a setting that will replace old kernels with updated ones? (meaning, on kernel update, automagically remove old kernel)
<crankharder> Blinny: dunno, ssh'd in right now, will have to check later -- thanx
<l0nr4n> is there any problem with network-manager in jaunty? I can connect to wep but not wpa/wpa2 wifi? is there any solution?
<DasEi> Blinny: a new kernel gets automatically added to menu.lst (grub-screen); you can configure how many kernels grub shall hold
<azlon> DasEi, just double checked... the BIOS is set to boot from my primary drive... not the raid
<azlon> this is driving me frigg'n nuts
<grawity> DasEi: That only affects grub entries, doesn't it?
<azlon> im about to give up on linux
<DasEi> grawity: yes
<Blinny> DasEi: Not worried about grub - I have a remote server with a small /boot partition
<masquerade> talking of grub, my computer doesnt show up the grub menu itself while booting, only a 2-second-countdown where you have to hit escape to view the menu (otherwise the default entry is booted). How to modify this behaviour?
<azlon> ok, so i can boot with my raid 1 but not my raid 5. raid 1 in using onboard sata ports and raid 5 is using a PCI card
<DasEi> Blinny: I see, you can apt-get remove (--purge) any kernel you want
<Blinny> DasEi: Of course. I'm asking re: automagic. I did just find this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/removing-old-kernels  but see that applies to Intrepid and it's still beta.
<DasEi> masquerade: grub legacy ?
<masquerade> DasEi: havent heard of this name yet. is this a program?
<DasEi> masquerade: what does grub-install --version say ?
<masquerade> DasEi: grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<DasEi> masquerade: are you on karmic ?
<masquerade> DasEi: nope#+
<k7aay> g'day, all
<bittin> Hello do anyone knows how to do the apt-cache bigger?
<DasEi> masquerade: right, my fault, you can change this behaviour in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<masquerade> DasEi: alright, thanks a lot
<ubuntu> from liveCD, is there a way to have nice nvidia drivers WITHOUT reinstalling?
<ubuntu> sorry WITHOUT rebootingM
<k7aay> bittin, have you seen http://www.ithowto.ro/2008/10/howto-increase-apt-gets-cache-limit/
<ubuntu> ?
<paindep> hi everyone, can someone tell  me how can I reach my computer which is a Win XP with my laptop which is an ubuntu ? 'cause it request me to put a password to connect, but I don't have one...
<Guest76012> Hi all, I'm trying to findout if there is a way to disable configuring the sources.list to look at the CDROM as one of its sources in a preseed file?
<Guest76012> I've managed to disable the rest of them so I'm only using my mirror
<Blinny> Guest76012: Can just comment out the cd-rom entry in sources.list
<Blinny> Guest76012: Then just sudo aptitude update
<ubuntu> can i benefit from nvidia proprietary drivers from livecd installing the sftware (but i can t reboot cause i would lose eerything)
<Guest76012> yea. I could, but I'm installing this on many machines. So I'm trying to have it not write to the sources.list in the first place
<paindep> hi everyone, can someone tell  me how can I reach my computer which is a Win XP with my laptop which is an ubuntu ? 'cause it request me to put a password to connect, but I don't have one...
<mokad> hey can any one me how to remove window selector
<mokad> ?
<azlon> ok! i think i am making some serious headway here
<Guest76012> I've trying looking for a list of all the d-i options to see if one makes sense but I'm struggling :)
<azlon> i can boot when the raid is plugged into the onboard ports but i cant when it is plugged into my pci card
<abdel> hello folgs, I need some newbies help, for installing a tar,gz file
<k7aay> GNOME question: How do I widen the buttons in the Panel for the Window List? I see how to alter the entire panel's height, but the documentation is not helpful in making the buttons wide enough so I can see name of the app. All i see is ..
<Blinny> azlon: Sounds like PCI card driver problems.
<DasEi> mokad : in panel ?
<mokad> where can i remove window selector from windows ubuntu
<mokad> ?
<DasEi> abdel : which app ?
<azlon> Blinny, but it was working before i replaced the motherboard, thats what i dont get
<janek> hi
<Blinny> azlon: Odd.
<azlon> Blinny, I have all of the exact same hardware except motherboard and chip
<Ido_> Oh guys, I have another question, if anyone know the program Ventrilo, can it run with Wine? Apparently it doesn't have a Linux port yet
<abdel> DasEi: songbird and xmms player
<Blinny> azlon: Bad slot?
<azlon> Blinny, testing that now
<Blinny> Gotta fly, apologies. Cheers, all.
<janek> hi
<rgtone> what is the command to recover a desktop? this is 8.10, there is no menus on mine
<azlon> Berzerker, where did you get your handle?
<DasEi> !xmms | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<SeySayux> Hi, is it normal that the background in Ubuntu is so ugly?
<boscop> I want to set the time that a pidgin notification shows up, proportional to the length of it, and it should show the whole msg, not just terminate with "..."
<swiftarrow> rgtone, run metacity?  or compiz ?
<DasEi> SeySayux: yep, right-click it to change it
<boscop> SeySayux: nothing is normal. define ugly
<dannyob> so it looks like i accidentally switched to Karmic's upstart system, which isn't working and my system won't boot. What's the best way to get back to the old init?
<rgtone> swiftarrow-> gnome, but i guess metacity is there somewhere
<abdel> DasEi: i just try to install it, and learn how to install tars
<NorwayGeek|Away> SeySayux: if its brown and have weird signs on it, then yes. but you are free to change it <.<
<DasEi> !compile | abdel
<ubottu> abdel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<neco> hello   i have probleme for ubuntu 9.04 and swap particion
<SeySayux> Heh, I heard Karmic even as a worse wallpaper :P
<DasEi> abdel: you d/l the tarball ..
<yeoman> hi eljefe..quite a new comet to  ubuntu...really love dat.will u plz tel me where to add the file name in this command...
<yeoman> txt2pdbdoc -d file.pdb file.txt........i m trying to open a pdb file
<abdel> DasEi: yes, i have the tar in home and in etc
<DasEi> abdel: copy it to say /usr/src (use sudo)
<ubuntistas> is autologin dangerous for my system , ubunteros speaking any clue?
<grawity> ubuntistas: Only if you don't trust people who live in the same room/building/whatever.
<DasEi> abdel: like : sudo ~/cp blah*   /usr/src
<ubuntistas> aha ok thx for you tip!
<DasEi> abdel: like : sudo  cp  ~/blah*   /usr/src           ,sorry
<grawity> ubuntistas: (But even then, if one has physical access, he can do everything.)
<DasEi> abdel: like : cd /usr/src
<grawity> ubuntistas: So, don't use autologin if you have a little brother or a snoopy mom. Other than that, it's okay.
<DasEi> abdel: like : ls blah*  to check if it's there
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<DasEi> abdel: then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<azlon> ok, i figured out what the problem with the raid was... can somebody educate my retarded *** about ACPI and APIC is? i disabled this in BIOS and now everything works...
<oxocoffee> I have a problem running my ported software on linux. Anyone can help with multicast/socket?
<ubuntistas> i get you ok , another question is XFCE as efficient as gnome or it's a c**p?
<grawity> oxocoffee: What language?
<grawity> ubuntistas: Xfce is lighter than GNOME, and has less features, but it's not crap.
<oxocoffee> c++
<^mNotIntelligent> xfce is less demanding on memory , ubuntistas
<yeoman> guyz any1 around to help me...
<ubuntistas> okey!
<grawity> oxocoffee: ##c++ might help.
<NorwayGeek|Away> yeoman whats the problem
<rcscomp> I have a user on my box with some web files in their home directory.  I want apache to be able to serve them, but am getting permissions errors.  Currently, it only works if I give o+rX permissions.  Should I be able to add www-data to my userr's group and then give g+rX instead?
<DasEi> azlon: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<grawity> rcscomp: No, don't add users to www-data.
<rcscomp> grawity: I didn't, I was planning on adding www-data to the user's group
<rgtone> what is the command to recover a desktop? this is 8.10, there is no menus on mine, remove a profile? gconf/  * ?
 * genii hears something about coffee
<grawity> rcscomp: Just set their homedir to o+x, and their public_html to o+rx
<ubuntu> guys, where is the net file with WEP and WPA keys of the wifi connection?
<abdel> DasEi: cp: cannot stat `/home/abdel/Desktop/Songbird_1.2..0-1146_linux-i686.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<yeoman> norwaygeek hi...plz read few chats up...trying to open pdb file with ubuntu...want to know whr to write the file name in the command
<Pici> !resetpanels | rgtone This may do what you want
<ubuntu> i need to access it and i can t find it...
<ubottu> rgtone This may do what you want: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<grawity> abdel: You mistyped the filename
<rcscomp> grawity: I don't want other users on the system to be able to read it, only the apache user
<grawity> rcscomp: Hmmm.
<DasEi> abdel: you have it on your Desktop ?
<Hellise_> .join #ubuntu-fr
<rcscomp> grawity: sorry, I thought that is what groups were for.  I didn't realize it would be so complicated.
<grawity> rcscomp: Then, chgrp -R www-data ~user/public_html; find ~user/public_html -type d -exec chmod g+s '{}' \;
<rcscomp> grawity: a, yes, I could do that
<grawity> rcscomp: In other words, set www-data as the group of all files in public_html -- and set sgid for all subdirectories (including public_html itself).
<DasEi> azlon: it lets the OS (ubuntu) control the hardware
<NorwayGeek> txt2pdbdoc -d file.pdb file.txt - it seems pretty obvoius that you replace file.pdb with the directory and name of the pdb file you have
<abdel> DasEi: yes in my desktop
<grawity> rcscomp: But it'll still need o+x on ~user/ -- but this doesn't give read access, only execute/cd, so it isn't a security hole.
<rgtone> Pici-> am getting now an error o CORBA  error: IDL: omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE
<bittin> got it to work now :)
<rcscomp> grawity: k, I will give it a shot.  Thanks.
<DasEi> abdel: sure no typo (names are case-sensitive);;  if only tar.gz on desk, try : sudo cp ~/Desktop/*tar.gz /usr/src
<grawity> rcscomp: But, if it's going to be a website, why do you want it to be unreadable by users?
<D3JAVU> hi al
<Pici> rgtone: I don't know what that is, it doesn't sound like a normal gnome error to me.
<^mNotIntelligent> !hi | D3JAVU
<ubottu> D3JAVU: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<grawity> rcscomp: I mean, they can access it through HTTP, what's the point in forbidding direct access.
<abdel> DasEi: i guess it worked, edited the file name and typed cd /usr/src
<rgtone> Pici-> okay, ill look around
<whileimhere> Hi. I need some advice. I am working on setting up a MAME (arcade) cabinet using the following spare hardware I have laying around my attic: A P3 with 256 ram, 40gig HD, and a 128 NVidia AGP graphics card. I would like to maximize the PCs resources for use with the AdvMAME Program. I feel that I really do not need to use a desktop except for the most basic setup. The plan is to allow the PC to boot directly into Wah!Cade (
<abdel> DasEi: abdel@abdel-laptop:/usr/src$
<DasEi> abdel : do you run jaunty ?
<yeoman> norwaygeek...r  u there
<backz> need I call pre-up and post-down in my network files?
<NorwayGeek> yes i answered you..
<NorwayGeek> yeoman: txt2pdbdoc -d file.pdb file.txt - it seems pretty obvoius that you replace file.pdb with the directory and name of the pdb file you have
<abdel> DasEi: i'n not sure, but it's 9.04
<backz> to call wpa_supplicance ?
<rcscomp> grawity: its a web application actually, source code, etc.
<DasEi> abdel : jaunty then, I googled for you : http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<ubuntu> guys, where are the files with the network connection params? like wifi keys, etc?
<D3JAVU> in  sound or  lack of bass in Ubuntu 9.4 who can help me
<DasEi> abdel : just get the deb and down and then it's one command
<grawity> rcscomp: PHP, I guess? And other users can have their webpages too?
<D3JAVU> no sound or lack of bass in Ubuntu
<mew-chan> anyone here good with OpenOffice (Calc?)
<NorwayGeek> ubuntu: depends on the network manager you use
<rcscomp> grawity: python actually
<abdel> DasEi: thank you, but i still hope to learn how to install tar files
<yeoman> THANKS ng...new to ubuntu thatzy....
<grawity> rcscomp: Still the same thing.
<abdel> DasEi: i read somewhere that deb file are east to install
<DasEi> abdel : just read the link I gave you twice
<abdel> DasEi: ok, thank you, nice help, in nice community
<grawity> rcscomp: This is a PHP example, but should give you the general idea:  header("Content-Type: text/plain"); $fh = fopen("/home/other-user/public_html/index.php", "r"); fpassthru($fh); fclose($fh);
<DasEi> abdel :right, and their depencies are prechecked; with a wrong tarball can damage your system
<rcscomp> grawity: more like other applications can be running and if one gets compromised I don't want it to have permissions to read other applicaitons code/data
<Moae> hi all again i have a big problem :D about lirc and lcdproc, i use this guide to install lcdproc (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IMON_VFD_and_LCD) but after that the device lirc0 is disappear and now i can't use mi remote control, i use Ubuntu 9.04
<mew-chan> anyone here good with OpenOffice (Calc?)
<DasEi> abdel:(wrong tarballs)
<DasEi> (wrong..
<DasEi> abdel: deb down ?
<mew-chan> a good geek is so hard to find these days :\
<NorwayGeek> mew-chan what do you need help with
<Moae> i tried to remove lirc and lcdproc and istall lirc again but nothing, it create the lircd device (it would be a link) but not the lirc0 device, and when i reboot the lircd link disappear too
<abdel> DasEi: lest than 1 minute left
<rcscomp> grawity: applications will run as their own user.  I am just having some problems with the initial config file getting red by www-data, once the config file gets read, then the apache process switches to use the user that owns that file.  So by setting permissions right, only one file in the whole app should be readable by other applications inside apache.
<eniac> Hello guys !!! :D
<RPG_Master> After interrupting a sbackup backup my hard drive says its full even though I know I have like 4gigs free... whats wrong? help :(
<mew-chan> NorwayGeek, (i know this isn't the right room but Openoffice is more popular amoung linux users[plus there chan is dead silent]) need help with Calc
<boscop> I want to set the time that a pidgin notification shows up, proportional to the length of it, and it should show the whole msg, not just terminate with "..."
<mew-chan> yes i'm trying to make it sort via last 2(then last 4) ie 659-99-6689 123-45-6789 111-23-6799
<abdel> DasEi: download is done, i have the file in my desktop
<yeoman> ng...i did that...put file as /home/ ...etc..but it did not read...it gave certain things in terminal
<queso_> If I want to safely end Firefox from the command line, what command would I use? I don't want to kill it violently, but just send the same signal a "File->Quit" would send from within the application itself.
<DasEi> abdel : sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall
<trijntje> How can I get evolution to keep the emails that are deleted from the mailserver?
<Ido_> Guys, what Office comes with Xubuntu? OO?
<NorwayGeek> mew-chan : im not familar with that but this link might help http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/How_Tos/Using_Data_Ranges,_Data_Sort_and_Data_Filters
<DasEi> abdel : sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/song*.deb
<mew-chan> thanks NorwayGeek
<NorwayGeek> no prob
<DasEi> !editor | Ido_
<ubottu> Ido_: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Dannyboy> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<DasEi> Ido_: oo comes, abiword is nice, too
<bin1010> I want to add Mac OS X theme to my 9.04, cairo, gtk, awn, emerald or which?  Doesn't seem to be any reviews on this
<filosofixit> ntop is having problems on my freshly installed jaunty-server. var/log/messages : Sep 28 21:17:17 embla kernel: [77921.810487] ntop[3088]: segfault at 1019ae6af ip 00007f9632be27a3 sp 00007f96244df320 error 4 in libntop-3.3.so[7f9632b92000+6c000]
<filosofixit> anyone?
<sunny007> i always get this XLib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0". error. What does that mean and how do i fix it?
<NorwayGeek> Oo why isnt nano included in terminal based on ubottu
<bin1010> any thoughts?
<Ido_> DasEi_: (probably didn't do it right) alright thanks...lol Abiword sounds like Abbey road
<eniac> i am bored
<NorwayGeek> then leave?
<DasEi> eniac: move to ubntu-offtopic ?
<mrbook> I am a newbie - How do I mount USB drive in ububuntu 9.04. I am running Ubuntu as a guest host of Virtualbox.
<eniac> you dont anderstaind
<Ido_> Oh umm guys, quite a stupid question, is Xubuntu a CD or a DVD?
<DasEi> #ubuntu-offtopic*
<Ido_> (The standard one for x86)
<fosco_> Ido_, both, normally CD
<bin1010> Ido_ both
<DasEi> Ido_: both, a cd for usual, a dvd with more onboard-soft
<TheCheeze> i have a jaunty/pidgin question too... how can i make the "buddy list" only show the taskbar button in one pane instead of all?
<ltgg> anyone have an idea of why often I have no sound with Adobe FlashPlayer 10 in Firefox 3.0.14 in Ubuntu 9.04 ... just seems to fail randomly. ??
<Ido_> Hmm, the one I downloaded is only 616 MB so it's probably the standard one...it does have a player/office though right? X
<Ido_> *XD
<eniac> i am waiting for my boyfriend to get dresed
<commander_> does anyone have banshee 1.5?
<eniac> we are going out
<commander_> i need help
<genii> !ot | eniac
<ubottu> eniac: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> eniac: This isn't a discussion channel.  If you want to chat please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yeoman> ng..plz tell me hw to interpret this...usage: txt2pdbdoc [-c] [-b] [-v] document_name file.txt file.pdb
<yeoman>        txt2pdbdoc  -d  [-D] [-v] file.pdb [file.txt]
<yeoman>        txt2pdbdoc  -V
<yeoman> .....this is wat is shown at the end of execution of the above command
<FloodBot3> yeoman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abdel> DasEi: abdel@abdel-laptop:/usr/src$
<ltgg> OSS playback tests OK
<anselm> Moae: please run the command modinfo lirc_imon and paste the result
<DasEi> Ido_: you can install aything from the repos, later too
<yeoman> .....this is wat is shown at the end of execution of the above command usage: txt2pdbdoc [-c] [-b] [-v] document_name file.txt file.pdb
<yeoman>        txt2pdbdoc  -d  [-D] [-v] file.pdb [file.txt]
<yeoman>        txt2pdbdoc  -V
<DasEi> abdel : did you install songbird ?
<yeoman>        txt2pdbdoc  -V
<Pici> yeoman: Please stop pasting into the channel.
<Pici> !paste | yeoman
<ubottu> yeoman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<abdel> DasEi:  i dont know, i feel stupid now :)
<eniac> nowone is going to talk to me
<mrbook>  I am a newbie - How do I mount USB drive in ububuntu 9.04? I am running Ubuntu as a guest host of Virtualbox. My mouse is a USB and it works.
<maxwell> Problem: I cannot get subtitles to display in VLC, and if I open my DVD files in "Movie Player", it will only let me open them as separate files, so that when I load the subtitles, they only show up for the first block of the movie, any easy, quick fixes out there?
<eniac> !!!!
<DasEi> abdel : sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/song*.deb          ,ran that command ? just ask, if unsure
<Stretch__> when i boot up the ubuntu iso from restart to install it on my computer it is having errors, is this because i already have windows installed on the hdd. i want to use ubuntu in place of xp, should i reformat the drive first and then install ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> maxwell, are you using the VirtualBox from the Ubuntu repos (ie OSE) or the one from Sun's Repo?
<maxwell> No idea Zyko.
<DasEi> Stretch__: no, you can use "use whole hd" automated then
<eniac> ok guys stuf
<ZykoticK9> maxwell, sorry that was suppose to be directed to mrbook
<Stretch__> im sorry i dont understand?
<eniac> i am living
<DasEi> Stretch__: did you check the integrity of the installer cd ?
<maxwell> Well that's helpful
<Stretch__> DasEi, can you pm me?
<DasEi> Stretch__: why ?
<boscop> I want to set the time that a pidgin notification shows up, proportional to the length of it, and it should show the whole msg, not just terminate with "..."
<TheCheeze> can onlyone tell me how to have the pidgin buddy list button in only one taskbar? I had it set on another machine but don't know how
<Stretch__> i dont want to flood this channel with the convo or have to search for your messages
<mrbook> DasEi:I got virtualbox from virtualbox.org. There is USB in the settings.
<ZykoticK9> mrbook,  are you using the VirtualBox from the Ubuntu repos (ie OSE) or the one from Sun's Repo?
<maxwell> Any help here?
<DasEi> mrbook: ?nick missed ?  or. go ahead
<TheCheeze> maxwell, no idea. sorry
<DasEi> maxwell: 1529 currently
<yeoman> sorry guyz...!will any1 tell the solution of the problem
<maxwell> 1529??
<mrbook> DasEi: I got virtualbox from virtualbox.org... There is USB in the settings.
<dbugger> Hello guys! I cant connect to my uni server with ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<maxwell> Okay, can anyone tell me how to open a set of DVD files AS A DVD on Media Player?
<Stretch__> nvm, but by integrity of the disk you mean when it starts up it has multiply options, i did a test for defects and a memory test
<Stretch__> the defects test found 1 error
<Stretch__> the memory test was fine
<eniac> ou these guys know everything
<DasEi> maxwell:users in here, vlc lets you set the display of subtitles in it's menu, if any are delivered with your film
<maxwell> These are external, and whilst it loads them, it doesn't display them.
<maxwell> DasEi*
<dbugger> I try to connect through "Places -> Connecto to a server" but doesnt work :(
<MadSeaDog> hi folks... anyway to encrypt a non-boot partition with a password  so it can't be mounted without that password?
<tinLoaf> hey guys.. there was a way to tell apt that you have installed some package by hand.. could you give me a hint?
<DasEi> Stretch__: so you got a bad cd and got to re-burn (use slow speed or healthier drive)
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, so long as USB is enabled for the VM, start the vm (not fullscreen) and right click on the USB icon at the bottom - add a check beside the USB drive you want to mount then it "should" show up in the VM
<trijntje> How can I get evolution to keep the emails that are deleted from the mailserver?
<NorwayGeek> MadSeaDog: http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsecur/article.php/3683011
<arand> tinLoaf: "aptitude unmarkauto ***" I think
<maxwell> Grr, it's stupid shit like this that makes me wonder why I don't run Windoze.
<mrbook> <ZykoticK9>; I assume this is before I start Ubuntu
<DasEi> maxwell: are, see then you got to bring them in the rigth folder
<tinLoaf> ara: no, that was not what i meant
<tinLoaf> i meant to tell APT that i have installed something via "make install"
<tinLoaf> and that it therefore should not try to install that package as dependency
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, enable USB before you start your VM, the USB thing after you start it
<MadSeaDog> thanks NorwayGeek  right what i was looking for!
<DasEi> abdel : songbird running ?
<eniac> you are soo dum
<llutz_> !checkinstall | tinLoaf
<ubottu> tinLoaf: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<NorwayGeek> no prob :)
<eniac> sssssooooooooooo
<eniac> dum
<eniac> dum
<TheCheeze> can onlyone tell me how to have the pidgin buddy list button in only one taskbar? I had it set on another machine but don't know how
<maxwell> DasEi: still not working.
<azlon> how do i find out the UUID of sde?
<DasEi> :)
<tehbaut> anyone tried installing ubuntu from a network?
<fosco_> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * genii sips
<NorwayGeek> TheCheeze: It's somewhere in the main preferences
<ChrizC> what's the terminal command that allows you to kill a window by clicking on it?
<mrbook> <ZykoticK9>; I am a bit confused... I'll fire up Virtualbox (not in full screen) Right click on the USB icon add check beside USB drive Then start Ubuntu. Correct?
<llutz_> ChrizC: xkill
<DasEi> maxwell: give me a second, I just had one, I'll look up vlc and tell you, few minutes
<ChrizC> ty
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, is Ubuntu the VM that you are trying to get USB into?
<TheCheeze> NorwayGeek, thank you. will check again
<maxwell> DasEi, mmmk, /waits
<tinLoaf> ubottu: i'll have a look at that, thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azlon> fosco_, when i do blkid it only returns my sda UUID, but i have sda through sdg... i can see them in my /sys/block folder
<tinLoaf> llutz_: i'll have a look at that, thanks
<mrbook> <ZykoticK9>; I am running Windows XP Pro - Ubuntu is in the virtualbox.
<llutz_> azlon: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, the USB icon at the bottom is ONLY available when the VM is actually running
<maxwell> hrm
<sunny007> i always get this XLib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display "localhost:10.0". error. What does that mean and how do i fix it?
<Ido_> Guys, I have an IRC-related question cause I could barely get into here - what's the command to switch the IRC host (not the channel)?
<Ido_> (Chatzilla)
<NorwayGeek> you cant switch your userhost, its bound to your ip
<void_pointer> IdleOne, a new server? /server <server.name.here>
<mrbook> <ZykoticK9>; ok, i'll take a look again and try your suggestion. What I am not too sure is that you understand I am running XP Pro as my host.
<Ido_> Yeah void_pointer that's what I looked for, thanks
<TLF> hello, does ubuntu offer a grub manager? If so, where can I access it?
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, I understand your host/guest config now
<vigo> !Grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ltgg> anyone have an idea of why often I have no sound with Adobe FlashPlayer 10 in Firefox 3.0.14 in Ubuntu 9.04 ... just seems to fail randomly. OSS sound tests OK ??
<mrbook> <ZykoticK9>; So, as I said I'll bring up Virtualbox look for the USB ico and right click it before starting Ubuntu, right?
<HairyDude> does aptitude respect /etc/apt/preferences? specifically with regard to pinning
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, NO - boot the VM, then look for the USB icon at the bottom - r. click on it and you should see the USB devices attached to your host - put a check beside the one you want inside the vm
<rsouthard>  I have a folder in /webhome/temp/test in need to use .zip utility to compress the contents of ./test as a .zip file. Anyone have any idea how to do this from the command line?
<grawity> rsouthard: Try 'zip'
<DasEi> maxwell: I found it, what format does your undetitel-file have ? (vlc > video > load untertitles)
<ZykoticK9> mrbook, perhaps #vbox would be a better location for this problem (it certainly isn't ubuntu specific at this point)
<llutz_> rsouthard: use zip, surprise
<maxwell> It's .sub
<maxwell> DasEi: It's .sub
<rsouthard> i know that. I just dont know the syntax. zip test.zip /path/to/folder/to/bezipped/* ??
<madman2> ciao a tutti
<madman2> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<llutz_> rsouthard: use man zip
<jrolland> I can't get mpm and texhash to successfully install a .sty package; can someone help?
<NorwayGeek> What's a good program to capture video and images from a webcam in ubuntu?
<jrolland> I'm using a default LaTeX install on Hardy
<vigo> !multimedia | NorwayGeek
<ubottu> NorwayGeek: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_NI> !webcam | NorwayGeek
<ubottu> NorwayGeek: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<boscop> how can I find out what wireless driver I have?
<grawity> rsouthard: zip -r test.zip /path/to/folder/
<maxwell> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vigo> NorwayGeek: There are so many, is kinda like what is best, there is now best, there is what works for you and so on...
<NorwayGeek> I know my cam is supported and it works i just want a good program that can do it, all i found was XavTV and it sucks
<w0ls0n> what desktop does ubuntu use? its not kde but gnome maybe?
<vigo> *no
<boscop> w0ls0n: yes, gnome
<fosco_> w0ls0n, gnome
<NorwayGeek> vigo: ok let me rephrase, whats a program that easily lets me capture pictures and video then
<NorwayGeek> w0ls0n: Gnome by default
<DasEi> maxwell:that should work, unless the file is broken, though in german find a list of supported formats there, sub is included: http://tinyurl.com/ybtn56l
<genii> NorwayGeek: I find vlc works pretty good for webcam capture
<boscop> I want to set the time that a pidgin notification shows up, proportional to the length of it, and it should show the whole msg, not just terminate with "..."
<NorwayGeek> ok thanks :)
<maxwell> DasEi, I know the subtitles are good.
<maxwell> For some fucked reason they aren't showing.
<grawity> Please keep the language family-friendly, thank you.
<mgv2> hi all - how can i replace the heberw fonts that shown in menues? maybe i will show you later how i want it to look like
<seil> genii what do you mean by webcam capture?
<fbianconi1> !info cheese| NorwayGeek
<ubottu> 'NorwayGeek' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<NorwayGeek> O_o
<fbianconi1> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<DasEi> maxwell: try the following : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc*          , then relaunch and try again
<genii> seil: Recording footage or stills
<vigo> NorwayGeek: I have seen many speak kindly about VLC, Audacity,Totem and a wm thing,,I use Totem and some KDE applications.
<boscop> how can I find out what wireless driver I have?
<NorwayGeek> ok :) trying some
<sunny007> I have a problem. one of my package is broken and i cannot install/ uninstall / upgrade what ever to it or any other package. any help?
<llutz_> boscop: lspci -vv
<wongon> when I use aptitude install, it prompts me whether I want to install dependencies.  How do I default the answer to Y so that I don't have to stick around the computer?
<dbugger> Can someone please help me connecting to an FTP with Nautilus?
<llutz_> wongon: aptitude -y
<DasEi> maxwell: try the following : also but the*sub in same folder as the *avi and then launch vlc from comman line to see error-outputs
<DasEi> put*
<maxwell> It's NOT .avi files.
<grawity> dbugger: How are you trying to connect, and what is the exact problem you have?
<maxwell> Were it .avi, it would work fine.
<fbianconi1> sunny007: use synaptic broken filter to find it and try reinstall
<maxwell> These are DVD files.
<wongon> thanks llutz_.  Also, is apt-get the same as aptitude?
<anselm> boscop: iwconfig lists the driver
<void_pointer> !aptitude | wongon
<ubottu> wongon: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<llutz_> wongon: no, different frontends to apt
<boscop> anselm, llutz_: thanks
<dbugger> grawity,  Im trying to connect throught "Ubuntu Button -> Places -> Connect to Server...", then I input the data, but I get no answer :S
<dbugger> Nautilus open but I see nothing. no folder no items no nothing
<MadSeaDog> how can i recover the lost and found?
<Lademord> Is keyserver.ubuntu.com down? I cannot connect to it!
<grawity> Lademord: It is. Use pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Lademord> grawity, I just get 'gpg: requesting key 6E80C6B7 from hkp server pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Lademord> gpg: key 6E80C6B7: "Launchpad PPA for Banshee Team" not changed
<Lademord> '
<maxwell> Hrmm, I had it working for a moment there.
<boscop> when running kismet, I get "FATAL: Unknown capture source type 'ath9k' in source 'ath9k,mon0,addme'". but ath9k was listed as the driver
<llutz_> boscop: try ath5k in kismet-config
<aegil> w
<boscop> llutz_: thanks!!
<jrolland> Can anyone help with LaTeX?
<k7aay> [GNOME, Ubuntu 9.04] Have a laptop with a short, wide screen, so I consolidated the top and bottom panels in Jaunty (Ubuntu 9.04). The result works OK, except the Window List buttons are so narrow I can't see which app is associated with the button. How do I widen the buttons of the Window List? Can send pic if desired.
<k7aay> Did check all posts here associated with GNOME's Window List and reviewed the official documentation, as well as asked in community forum. Thank you all kindly.
<wongon> when I do: 'sudo cpan ...' is there an option I can enter so I don't have to respond Y to every question?
<Pici> jrolland: Help writing documents with LaTeX can be found in #latex, otherwise for install help, ask your real question here and be patient.
<llutz_> wongon: try "|yes"
<Guest28755> what is the write way to disable 75-persistent-net-generator.rules?
<wongon> you mean 'sudo cpan ... | yes'?
<llutz_> wongon: yes
<seil> Hello.. I'm running ubuntu as guest in virtualbox.. it worked fine for 2 days but now I got this error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<fefi> hi
<wongon> I'm getting 'y' going down the screen when I do 'sudo cpan ... | yes'
<wongon> is that expected?
<llutz_> wongon: not really, was just a guess, sry
<grawity> wongon: Yes, because you're putting them in the wrong order.
<llutz_> grawity: yes | cpan .. ?
<grawity> llutz_: Yep
<llutz_> ah, my bad
<araizen> hi everyone
<araizen> i use kubuntu at home and ubuntu at work
<ludo> hello, I just installed my desktop PC and I don't have any sound (Asus M2N-MX SE) does anyone have an idea ?
<araizen> does anyone know what the ubuntu equivalent of klipper is?
<araizen> or the gnome equivalent, i should say
<grawity> araizen: glipper seems to be similar.
<llutz> glipper?
<RPG_Master> Ubuntu says my hard drive is full even though its not :(
<araizen> grawity, how do i install that or enable it, it doesn't seem to be a separate package
<xguru> glipper is gtk, so you could use it in any desktop environment
<grawity> xguru: The latest versions are deeply integrated with GNOME.
<mgv2> why do ive two desktop folders? http://yfrog.com/0717039153p
<mgv2> hi all - how can i replace the heberw fonts that shown in menues? maybe i will show you later how i want it to look like
<grawity> araizen: The 'glipper' package seems to be in 'multiverse' repository - enable that in Settings -> Administration -> Software Sources.
<araizen> oh it is nevermind, it's just not listed in the 'add/remove programs' app thingy
<xguru> sorry, i must be a little outdated :)
<gb0> hey
<dbugger> please, someone help me connect to FTP wth nautilus :(
<grawity> errrr. s/multiverse/universe/, dammit :(
<araizen> strange that it's not set up by default, something like that is so useful and just puts windows to shame
<gb0> i've got a problem with the 'find' command
<gb0> it doesn't  work
<gb0> i've got ubuntu 8.1
<grawity> gb0: What is the exact command you use, and the exact problem you have?
<genii> gb0: Make sure you do an updatedb before using find
<gb0> example
<grawity> genii: No, find doesn't use that. Only 'locate' does.
<beam> hello there, i would like to know if theres a channel where i can ask questions about data entry
<gb0> find / -iname *.png > here &
<fbianconi1> genii: locate is what uses the db
<araizen> okay now that it's installed, where is it?
<genii> Ah, apologies
<gb0> that command uses to work, but now it doesn't
<grawity> gb0: You need to put the name in single quotes. Like this: find / -iname '*.png' > here &
 * genii scrapes stuff out of his eyes and heads for the coffeepot
 * gb0 apologizes for his bad use of English
<DasEi> maxwell: one last thought , does the *sub have the same name as the dvd-file ?
<joeb3_> gb0, find / -name "*.png" > here
<gb0> ok thanks!
<gb0> but, why before it works?
<grawity> gb0: When your shell encounters an unquoted *.png, it tries to expand it.
<DasEi> gb0: locate ? use sudo updatedb if new files added
<grawity> gb0: If there are no matching files in current directory, it leaves *.png as it was.
<araizen> anyone know how to run glipper?
<gb0> thanks grawity
<grawity> gb0: But if there _are_ matching files, it replaces *.png with their names - and that's what breaks 'find'
<devZero> hey, I just install ubuntu-xen-server on Jaunty, and it didn't appear to install a xen kernel. Anyone know what the package name is for the xen dom0 kernel?
<grawity> gb0: For example, compare these: echo *.png; echo "*.png"
<gb0> ok
<joeb3_> gb0, did you use quotes before?
<gb0> let's see..
<anselm> araizen: right click on the panel and say add and then search for glipper
<dbugger> Please some ideas to connect to a server with ubuntu :S
<gb0> echo *.png
<gb0> *.png
<gb0> root@slax:~# echo ¨*.png¨
<gb0> ¨*.png¨
<Mikey^> dbugger: you want to connect to a ubuntu server machine ?
<FloodBot3> gb0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<araizen> anselm, thanks
<dbugger> i want to connect to a ftp Mikey^
<grawity> gb0: Your IRC client totally breaks the quote characters, too.
<gb0> grawity,  are you sure it's got to be with the ¨¨ and not with the ''?
<Mikey^> dbugger: to download ubuntu ?
<dbugger> No, it's my webserver
<seil> Hello, I got this error "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" I tried (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup) - (sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg) and still got the same error.
<seil> can anyone please help.
<_infinite> "Output will be written to wget-log" where do i find this log file, or were do retrieve this output? Thnx in advance
<shai> Hi :) can someone tell me why I get this error when using SSH and X11 Forwarding and trying to start gnome-terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/281595/ ?
<Mikey^> dbugger: you want to ftp to your server, ok you have install the ftp package then called vsftpd
<nirgo> what is the correct way to disable 75-persistent-net-generator.rules?
<grawity> gb0: http://sprunge.us/fCEf
<jmcand> cds and dvds suddenly unreadable
<grawity> _infinite: It's a file "wget-log" in the current directory.
<gb0> grawity, ok
<Mikey^> or you already have ftp running, try filezilla or just ftp <server name> on the command line
<_infinite> :p
<dbugger> Mikey^, downloading
<fbianconi1> dbugger: When I had to connect via ftp to a webserver I use fireFTP a firefox extension
<_infinite> thnx
<arand> seil: usually due to video driver issues...
<dbugger> What I want is to be able to bookmark the server in the favourites" of nautllus
<mgv2> hi - i have a font and want to make it in menus - what do i need to replace?
<dbugger> I dont want to makea ftp server
<grawity> mgv2: Huh?
<Mikey^> ok, it will be listed in filezilla
<Mikey^> not sure about ftp and filezilla
<Mikey^> you can bookmark a samba share
<dbugger> I dont want to use filezilla. I want to use normal file browser
<beam> FloodBot3: hello there. Ive got system updates that im unable to install. It says u dont have enough space use sudo apt-get clean or delete items from trash. Ive done all that but i still get the same message. Can you help me?
<dbugger> so that Text Editor can open the files remotely
<grawity> dbugger: You know, try this... connect using Nautilus, then go to the Terminal, and check if it's listed in ~/.gvfs/
<dbugger> it is listed
<dbugger> nautilus does open when I try to connect
<dbugger> but shows NADA
<Codenut> I cannot edit or replace my sources.list file on my fiesty box. I have to use fiesty because it was tested OK by someone who made me a Howto for hamradio bbs software
<Codenut> How do I do this?
<grawity> dbugger: Then cd ~/.gvfs/whatever, see if that one has files.
<arand> beam: what does df -h give you? (pastebin it)
<dbugger> grawity,  no files
<grawity> beam: FloodBot3 is a bot.
<dbugger> it's empty
<dbugger> as the window that opens when I connect
<gb0> thanks
<gb0> grawity, thanks for that
<beam> grawity: pt-get clean or delete items from trash. Ive done all that but i still get the same message. Can you help me?
<beam> grawity:  Ive got system updates that im unable to install. It says u dont have enough space use sudo apt-get clean or delete items from trash. Ive done all that but i still get the same message. Can you help me?
<shaun> ...nice
<dbugger> Agghhh, please, someone help me access my ftp :_( I need it to work :(
<arand> beam: what does "df -h" give you? (pastebin it)
<shaun> lol
<beam> arand: http://pastebin.com/m4943911d
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, whats the problem?
<dbugger> SpacePigeon, nautilus doesnt want to connect to my server
<dbugger> I know the data is right, cos with gFtp i can connect
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, oh i see...
<ikanobori> Hey lads, I'm having some sound issues. I hear it, but it plays in slowmotion and with echoes.
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, i would restart nautilus
<arand> beam: are you using your ubuntu partition for storing data (in home folder/otherwise?)
<dbugger> SpacePigeon, how do I do that?
<ikanobori> The sound card currently in this pc has run with ubuntu fine in pre 9.04 versions.
<zopiac> How can I get Rhythmbox to show in the window list? It is only showing in the notification area, and is really annoying me >:(
<mrvirus> How do i modify the kernel configuration
<lovetruth> hey :)
<lovetruth> is it safe to switch to karmic yet?... what do you say?... or, when it would be safe to do it?...
<shaun> use VLC
<arand> beam: Try running the disk usage analyzer (applications>accessories) to spot which folders might contain huge stuff.
<dbugger> SpacePigeon, ?
<mgv2> can anyone help me with the changing fonts quesstion?
<shaun> ...
<lucile> bonjour à tous, je viens d'installer ubuntu avec gnome. J'ai installé kmail mais je n'arrive pas à le mettre en français, malgré des recherches sur internet.
<shaun> wat in term?
<dbugger> damm, I love my ubuntu, but when I need to work for real, I always have to switch to Windows :P
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, sorry
<antony> any java savy here
<AkA23> hello
<antony> helo
<AkA23> do any of you made hdtune work in wine?
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, kill nautilus && nautilus in terminal
<rrva> lucile: le salon oficiel francophone: #ubuntu-fr
<AkA23> i need a hdd test utility that can export reports.
<arand> beam: normal usage for just applications in ubuntu rarely exceeds ~4-8GB
<lucile> ho pardon
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, i just use windows for games.. if it was for working i would use ubuntu all the time
<lucile> merci :)
<lovetruth> hm, i also love my ubuntu, but i have sometimes to switch to windows because my printer (canon ip4600) doesn't print well (high quality) under ubuntu...
<dbugger> SpacePigeon, I would too... if could do stuff like connecting to a FTP :P
<SpacePigeon> lucile, non probleme
<dbugger> SpacePigeon, that command doesnt work
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, haha, well you can also use firefox
<mrvirus> SpacePigeon.. Do you know how to change the kernel configuration?
<shaun> i cant get mine to print to my windows server... :(
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, tell me the ftp address, ill check it
<dbugger> disco.uv.es
<AkA23> so you dont know any good hdd test utilities?
<RPG_Master> Ubuntu says my hard drive is full even though its not :(
<SpacePigeon> dbugger, $ kill nautilus && nautilus
<RPG_Master> help?
<SpacePigeon> didn't work?
<yoritomo> hello does anyone know how to use RevEng
<SpacePigeon> mrvirus, no
<SpacePigeon> mrvirus, sorry
<mrvirus> np
<rrva> mountall hangs for me since upgrading to upstart from sysvinit. I have cryptdisks, swap never gets activated and fs are read-only. What could be the problem?
<mgv2> why do ive two desktop folders? http://yfrog.com/0717039153p
<e-DIO-t> yo
<grawity> SpacePigeon: kill takes a pid; you need pkill (or killall) for a process name.
<RPG_Master> I'v had it do this before, but last time it did this I just reinstalled
<MrHellmund> I am SpacePiegon
<grawity> mrvirus: pkill -9 nautilus; ( nautilus & )
<zopiac> How can I get Rhythmbox to show in the window list? It is only showing in the notification area!
<RPG_Master> no help for me?
<daveycakes> anyone?
<dbugger> nothing, cant kill it..
<yoritomo> RevEng is a utility to reverse eginering a win driver intended to be recompiled under linux or other plateforms
<lovetruth> anyone know any messenger (IM) client that supports yahoo call (voice) pc2pc ?...
<dbugger> anyway, i've already restarted before ubuntu and same problem persisted
<arand> beam:  when using the disk usage analyzer it's often convenient (speeds up scan) to deselect other storage devices in preferences (for example the data partition you have)
<RPG_Master> :(
<rrva> how do I downgrade from upstart to sysvinit?
<beam> arand: disk usage analyzer shows me the total filesystem capacity only
<antisocial_boris> I am sorting out a system to backup my laptop.
<antisocial_boris> I'm going to have regular small backups and less regular total backups.
<dbugger> well
<antisocial_boris> Which directories do I want to exclude?
<dbugger> thanks for the help
<dbugger> guess it's back to Billy's OS :P
<darkham> i installed ubuntu in a system with raid 0, at reboot i've grub error 21
<dbugger> I hope i still remmeber how to use it
<arand> beam: press scan filesystem, and wait a while.
<darkham> please help me
<zopiac> agh this is retarded
<beam> arand:ok
<lolufail> hi
<lolufail> what do I do when I get:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.28 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'
<lolufail> while trying http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/09/08/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-jaunty-revised/
<llutz> lolufail: run 'make mrproper'
<lolufail> running mrproper also deletes the debian directory, which brakes the rest
<e-DIO-t> lolufail: run 'make mrproper' ^_^
<Keiffer> so, now, when i try to connect by ssh on myself, it asks for rsa private key passphrase. and again. and again. and then Permission denied (publickey)
<lovetruth> no one knows an IM client that can do yahoo pc2pc calls (voice) ?...
<rabit_> hey does any one have experience with debian on asus laptops
<lovetruth> under Ubuntu, sure?...
<connor> Hey guys my wine has gone corrupt, the .wine folder is missing from ~ any idea how i can get it back?
<lovetruth> reinstall wine, connor  ? :)
<odla> anyone know of a pdf viewer for gnome (e.g. gtk/gtk2) that can highlight text in a pdf?
<lovetruth> with apt-get? :)
<rabit_> evince
<connor> lovetruth: i know i know but i tried that before and it didn't seem to work
<odla> rabit_: i don't think evince can
<connor> lovetruth: none the less i shall try again
<lstarnes> connor: try winecfg
<odla> rabit_: it never has before
<lovetruth> odla,  - adobe pdf doesn't do it ? :)
<e-DIO-t> connor -> try to purge it!
<lovetruth> that's it... i guess... :)
<lovetruth> gyachi does offer webcam
<tehbaut> how do you activate/use the gnome zoom utility?
<rabit_> odla: what type of highlighting do you want
<lovetruth> i heard kopete offers call...
<lovetruth> but dunno...
<tehbaut> keyboard shortcut?
<e-DIO-t> mmh something+r
<lovetruth> i`m thinking to implement something like that ( found some sources about yahoo protocol over the internet somewhere :) )
<e-DIO-t> ups: ctrl+r goes close-connection :P
<odla> one that can highlight text in a pdf
<lolufail> so this chat is for gui questions, but none has ever compiled a kernel yet?
<lolufail> wow I miss  gentoo
<younder> I have a problem. Thrugh a installation of GTK 2.4 it broke the current GTK 2.2 interface. Hence I can't get the login.
<connor> damn i apt-get removed and then installed wine again but the .wine folder still isn't there
<rabit_> odla: i understand but for like temp usage ie highlight all in a find or highlight and save highlighted
<younder> Now I can't log  in with text as it requires the root password which I don't have.
<odla> highlight and save
<shai> Anyone know how I can get SSH X11 Forwarding fonts of applications bigger? The menu fonts and text is so small.... When I changed the DPI or font sizes in xfce4-settings-manager it changed, but on the local display of the server, not over SSH
<rabit_> ahh hmm lemme check somethign
<Keiffer> so, now, when i try to connect by ssh on myself, it asks for rsa private key passphrase. and again. and again. and then Permission denied (publickey). why?
<lovetruth> younder,  - but what permissions you have?...
<younder> Nor can i do it from the CD copy as it sais the setuid is wrong
<younder> lovetruth: I have administrative priveleges.
<yoritomo> http://dslab.epfl.ch/pubs/reveng/
<darkham> plese help me, i installed jaunty on a system with raid , and at startup i've grub error 21
<darkham> 320 gb raid
<Leissi> why hello there. I installed ubuntu after installing windows 7, and ended up with 'boot device inaccessible' when trying to boot to windows from GRUB bootloader. I ended up reinstalling windows 7, and I  still want ubuntu to be dualbootable. I did some scouring on the internet and saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot . After readin I realized I did exactly like that and ended up with the error. Could anyone help me insta
<Leissi> ll ubuntu "properly" for dual boot purposes?
<Leissi> oh snap that was a long line
<darkham> 150 gb windows xp
<e-DIO-t> Leissi: guess it's a win7 problem! It causes faults even trying to go back to xp
<darkham> 40gb ubuntu /dev/sdb2
<Leissi> e-DIO-t, you think? :C
<darkham> /dev/sdb5 swap
<rabit_> odla: by the nature of pdfs i think your gonna be hard pressed to find it
<darkham> and unallocated
<e-DIO-t> i fear :P
<Leissi> so I can't install ubuntu alongside win7?
<DasEi> Leissi: ubuntu dual ( or even multiple) boots fine
<darkham> please i'm desperate, i cant load windows xp no more...
<e-DIO-t> perhaps a "dirt" workaround could be wubi
<rabit_> maby something that can pull the image of pdf into another editeable format
<mgv2> so much nicer http://yfrog.com/0322363590p
<lolufail> Leissi: oh dear god of course you can
<MacGyverNL> Leissi: As far as I can tell, you can.
<Leissi> DasEi, then what happened, all I got was device inaccessible error when booting
<younder> lovetruth: normally you could sudo passwd root. but without beig able to log in in the first place that is impossible
<Leissi> ubuntu installation worked fine though
<beam> arand: im done
<Leissi> on the same disk
<tehbaut> anyone know how to use the zoom tool? a shortcut?
<lolufail> read the grub manual
<DasEi> Leissi: I just came back in, brief description of your situation ?
<tehbaut> trying to make ubuntu usable on a TV
<MacGyverNL> Leissi: I haven't done it myself, but I only have to google "ubuntu windows 7 dual boot" and come across several success stories.
<Leissi> hurr durr
<Leissi> I did that too
<Leissi> I have no idea what happened and why
<younder> Is there a way to make GRUB skip the U?
<younder> UI
<lolufail> Leissi: try chainloading windows
<e-DIO-t> leissi -> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-grub/2003-02/msg00082.html ?
<MacGyverNL> Leissi: Just saying taht e-DIO-t is not making sense. What was your grub line for Win7 loading?
<DasEi> younder: sure, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<antony> voice recognitive interactive interface design
<arand> beam: Now browse away in it, do you find any particulary huge sections?
<e-DIO-t> Mac: it's just based on a "user of mine" problem :P I've got win7 only only on vbox!
<Leissi> MacGyverNL, hell if I remember anymore
<beam> arand: yes
<MacGyverNL> Leissi: That's very important.
<qwert123> when i come to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download i can just select a download location and then begin downloading the ubuntu image, however if i browse a little down, i see that i can choose between 32bit and 64bit version of ubuntu. it says 32 bit works for most computers and 64bit may provide additional capabilities to computers that are able to use 64bit software. on my laptop there is a sticker "AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile Technolog
<Leissi> I didn't alter it after installing ubuntu though
<lassegul> hi guys. ubiquity seems to crash at about 95%, about the time i install grub. this is what syslog says, logfile a bit long, but its at the end: http://pastebin.com/me28e3db
<DasEi> Leissi: you installed ubuntu (?) after having win 7 (?) and now when you boot you get .. ?
<lassegul> traceback starts at line 4890
<lassegul> what can i do to troubleshoot this?
<tavelram> Id like a standalone temporary ftp-server that is NOT integrated into the whole system, any suggestions? Id like to do something like this: "ftpd /home/someuser/tmpftp/ --user pub --pwd god"...
<HairyDude> apt question: suppose I'm running jaunty, and I set a pin on jaunty with priority 700 and karmic 600. what's supposed to happen when you do apt-get upgrade? does it pull in changes from karmic?
<e-DIO-t> [and now he gets grub error 21]
<Leissi> DasEi, after booting I got the grub loader, choosing windows 7 gave me "boot device inaccessible" error while ubuntu installation worked fine
<Leissi> I reinstalled win7 already
<artur__> hello
<DasEi> Leissi: so there was a wrong path given then, that would have been easy to repair
<lolufail> I dont get it, the Makefile checks for the config directory and prints the make mrproper message
<lolufail> yet, according to the tutorial, you need that directory
<trinium> Leissi, i am install win7, and grub configure tipe win vixta
<Leissi> trinium, yes
<DasEi> Leissi: if you run in trouble with grub1 , supergrubdisk is always a good call (google it)
<Salvad1> Hello.
<Salvad1> Does anyone know how to do a back of the system partition?
<Salvad1> *Backup.
<trinium> Leissi,  not understand win7, emulated programs win xp :S
<Leissi> wat
<arand> Salvad1: use partimage, dd, or fsarchiver.
<DasEi> lolufail: sounds like additional ressources are needed for that; I assume build-essential is there and you took the whole soft in one from your d/l source ?
<trinium> Leissi, in ubuntu too emulate programs by win xp, virtualbox, iquals
<e-DIO-t> Btw: does anyone know how to get <`> character on it keymap?
<Leissi> I'm not trying to emulate anything inside ubuntu
<Forza4Life> what is a good desktop wallpaper/background switcher....ive tried drapes and it doesnt seem to be doing the job, i run dual monitors
<Leissi> manual change
<Leissi> scratch that, I don't actually know
<Leissi> but why would you want to actively change backgrounds anyway
<DasEi> lolufail : link of your project again ?
<younder> Leissi: right click the background
<Forza4Life> i like having different backgrounds every 15 minutes or so
<Forza4Life> hell even win 7 has this feature   i dont know why ubuntu doesnt
<Leissi> oh ok
<darkham> please i must recover my pc after a failed ubuntu installation...
<darkham> please help me
<Leissi> I guess that's a reason
<DasEi> Forza4Life: write a script ;-)
<ububuff> I have a small ubuntu question
<Forza4Life> im clueless about scripts
<darkham> pc with raid 0 , 2 partition before installation
<ububuff> I have two laptops running ubuntu, one with Hardy 8.04 and one with Karmic alpha 6
<Nattgew> anybody know about an online irc client? it's blocked for me when I connect at school...
<ububuff> The one with Karmic offers me an Israeli download server
<Leissi> Nattgew, mibbit.com
<ububuff> while the Hardy one doesn't
<darkham> after installasion of ubuntu : sda1 ntfs sda2 ext4 sda5 swap, and unallocated
<ububuff> how do I fix that/
<arand> e-DIO-t: key in left lower corner, shift for >
<Leissi> that's pretty much your best shot
<younder> darkham: well raid 0 is a serious problem
<darkham> at reboot "grub error 21"
<e-DIO-t> arand: : i need ` nor < > ;)
<DasEi> Forza4Life: you'll need a counting for-loop incremting to the sum of your d-backgrounds starting again at one when done, not too hard, #bash could help you
<Nattgew> Leissi, I tried that, but freenode refused the connection
<lovetruth> also
<lovetruth> java doesn't work...
<lovetruth> in my ubuntu...
<bartmon> hey guys! I'm having problems with hibernate in jaunty. Does the kernel need some argument to check for a hibernate resume image?
<lovetruth> neither so yahoo games, etc
<lovetruth> ...
<e-DIO-t> the one who's on the down-right corner on us keyb!
<FloodBot3> lovetruth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lovetruth> flash does work
<Leissi> lovetruth, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<lovetruth> just java doesn't...
<DasEi> ububuff: synaptic
<e-DIO-t> [the one to pass "bash" to variables]
<tavelram> suggestions on ad-hoc ftpservers?
<darkham> younder: from live, fdisk -l , give me sda1  but ntfs-3g not mounted because i've a message about the intallation of some raid tool...
<Leissi_> lovetruth: works fine
<lolufail> DasEi: I followed the tutorial, the sources are from the official -server kernel
<trippss> hello. locking down my laptop for hotspot use. will anything break if I disable avahi or portmap?
<lolufail> DasEi: commenting out that check solved my problem
<darkham> younder : thinking about a minimal support, optimizable later the installation
<darkham> but at reboot
<darkham> i've the error
<DasEi> lolufail : fine then, just remebered you posted a link earlier;; kernelcheck is also a handy tool if you're not the perfect geek (google it)
<RPG_Master> Ubuntu says my hard drive is full even though its not :(
<qwert123> when i come to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download i can just select a download location and then begin downloading the ubuntu image, however if i browse a little down, i see that i can choose between 32bit and 64bit version of ubuntu. it says 32 bit works for most computers and 64bit may provide additional capabilities to computers that are able to use 64bit software. on my laptop there is a sticker "AMD Turion 64x2 Mobile Technolog
<RPG_Master> I'v had it do this before, but last time it did this I just reinstalled
<RPG_Master> help :(
<ububuff> DasEi: Thanks for the quick answer, but I don't really follow how synaptic will help? Is there a package to add for the Israeli server?
<younder> darkham: yes raid 0 gives you a problem. You should disable it in BIOS.
<DasEi> ububuff: nope, but you can choose which server to use or use find fastest mirror plugin
<arand> e-DIO-t: oh, excuses, I'm basically just checking here: http://imagebin.org/65812 there seems to be a few combos...
<adrian__> I installed 9.04 dual boot with XP, using the repartitioner on the ubuntu live CD, and the ubuntu partition appears to have a copy of all my files from the XP partition.  Is this normal?
<younder> darkham: before you install
<connor> Ahh when i install wine on ubuntu 9.04 it doesn't produce a .wine folder in ~ it is really annoying me
<e-DIO-t> arand: thanks arand -> going to check. End of Line;)
<ububuff> DasEi: That's exactly the problem. On my Hardy machine, there is no Israeli server to choose from (either by manually choosing or asking to choose the best download server)
<DasEi> RPG_Master: sudo fdisk -l  , df -h   , do the infos match ?  also check :
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<younder> darkham: Of cource that would rauin any windows version of the software you have
<talntid> adrian__: ubuntu can access the files on your xp partition. maybe you're confusing it?
<RPG_Master> DasEi: I'll check
<DasEi> ububuff: maybe there is no in israel then, I'll start a vm to see myself , second
<adrian__> talntid: I erased one file on the ubuntu partition, and it is still there on the XP partition, so it looks like they are copies
<ububuff> DasEi: I wouldn't even mind editing a sources file, but I couldn't find which file to edit. Thanks for checking this for me! :-)
<talntid> hmm, odd
<DasEi> ububuff: second, weak hardware here
<adrian__> these files have filled up 100GB of my ubuntu partition
<RPG_Master> DasEi: I found a bunch of stuff in root/.local/share/trash but when I delete them as root they just pop back up there :O
<e-DIO-t> arand:  tnx -> It's upward [alt-gr] the ù...neither on the keyb :)
<grawity> RPG_Master: rm -rf /root/.local/share/trash
<ububuff> DasEi: Just to let you know, the Israeli server appears on my karmic machine as il.archive.ubuntu.com (and as far as I remember I had this server ever since I installed this machine with Hardy)
<bobfox> long time ago ................... in the windoze world we easily assessed the quality of an OS by seeing if it could run applications. is there anywhere in UBUNTU that we can ask/suggest/request how to run different applications in the exciting world of UBUNTU ???? what I need is skype, ms fsx, and a few more
<LLStarks> hi. is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<connor> winecfg says wine: chdir to /home/~/.wine" that can't be right can it?!
<LLStarks> hi. is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<DasEi> ububuff: put that url in a browser (ftp..) and cycle through it to see if hardy is there
<e-DIO-t> now -> is there anyone who knows anything about a segfault logging through pidgin 2.5.5 [ubuntu 2.6.28] to msn network? :)
<RPG_Master> WOOT!!!!!!
<arand> e-DIO-t: You can configure the 3:rd level chooser in the advanced layout settings for keyboard, afaik it the same as altGr
<RPG_Master> THAT FIXED IT!!! :D
<ububuff> DasEi: It's an http server, yes and hardy (as well as hardy-backports, hardy-updates, hardy-secuity etc) appears
<monokrome> Why doesn't Ubuntu's networking work in Openbox?? :(
<arand> e-DIO-t: and there seems to be at least two other ways to get the ' (question mark beside bckspc and comma key...)
<Guest77038> I am trying to install the linux-headers package but i keep getting that there is noversion for my kernal.  Any thoughts?
<e-DIO-t> arand:  catch it :9 thanks! Now i can no-more-switch to blind us-keymap :)
<cybersss> hello
<bobfox> skype won't load for my i7 64bit laptop? any suggestions?
<ReX0r> After some recent updates, my amarok didn't start anymore. Exaile (an alternative music player) kept 'stopping', I had to press play. I was told pulseaudio was crashing and restarting in the background. I didn't fix this problem (or even TRY to) and even more recently (a day or 2) my sound is completely gone (even vlc and EVERYTHING stopped working)
<ReX0r> ALSA, OSS, none of it works if I try to change it through system-preferences-sound
<e-DIO-t> now -> is there anyone who knows anything about a segfault logging through pidgin 2.5.5 [ubuntu 2.6.28] to msn network? :) => Improve -> it always goes segfault (21:56:02) msn: FQY response says xxxxxxxxxx@hotmail.com is from network 1
<talntid> ReX0r: read /var/log/daemon.log
<harisund> Does anyone what the scripts that GDM runs are? I don't want a login manager, but if I start from the terminal using startx a lot of things seem different
<deviskec> hey guys which app can burn dual layer dvd so i can set the layer break, brasero doesnt seem to have this option.
<rysiek|pl> yello
<deviskec> ?
<daveycakes> deviskec: imgburn
<deviskec> on ubuntu ?
<daveycakes> wine emulation environment
<monokrome> I have a WiFi connection that I use in Gnome, but I just installed this system and hate gnome... I want to use Openbox standalone. Is this not something that Ubuntu will do?
<shai> Any way of saying Gnome-terminal sessions? So that I can call upon them when I want it to open as many tabs and their names as I had before (this is done easily with Konsole)
<e-DIO-t> [mmh perhaps i should bring this to pidgin bugtrack :P nor to ubuntu]
<panfist_> how can i ask aptitude where it put all the files in a package
<MTec007> where can i view logs from boot? i thought that they were in /var/log/boot but its empty
<ReX0r> it doesn't state an error, there's just no sound (just rebooted from windows vista, everything still working there)
<MTec007> there is something on the boot screen that failed, something about firefox-3.5
<coxi> where can i ask more questions?
<coxi> ...
<Guest77038> how do i upgrade my kernal?
<DasEi> ububuff: so you got your solution, take the one from karmic , append it to the hardy one and then change, you're right, apt misses it it you could file a bug
<harisund> Does anyone here not using GDM and instead starts a GUI session using startx?
<DasEi> !kernel | Guest770
<ubottu> Guest770: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shai> Anyone know this? Any way of saying Gnome-terminal sessions? So that I can call upon them when I want it to open as many tabs and their names as I had before (this is done easily with Konsole)
<guntbert> LLStarks: it seems it is down, try pool.sks-keyservers.net
<e-DIO-t> harisund: i had, but only with arclinux some time ago, sorry.
<harisund> e-DIO-t: that was what I was afraid of. It appears Ubuntu makes itself very terminal-unfriendly :(
<e-DIO-t> harisund: it's the cost of powerful guis, i think :)
<davyde> #ubuntu-it
<ReX0r> should I reinstall xine? That should only relate to applications, not my entire sound system, right?
<guntbert> panfist_: I use apt-file for this (and the reverse)
<harisund> "powerful gui" is an oxymoron imo, but YMMV .. the point being I guess once you learn beyond the GUI Ubuntu is not for you anymore ( e-DIO-t )
<gumpish> Is there a way to suspend a job other than ctrl-Z? (Such as from a different tty)
<ububuff> DasEi: I apologize, but I don't quite follow. I already tried editing my sources.list file on my Hardy machine with the israeli mirror, but it doesn't help... When I call update-manager it still calls archive.ubuntu.com
<e-DIO-t> harisund: i'm a cli addicted :P Btw now gui's are the most "commercial attack" tool :)
<Blehk> I've got a question about $PATH variables. If I have two sources say, /bin and /usr/bin, and they have the different files with the same name. What's the order that is would be searched? For instance, if the path is /bin:/usr/bin would /bin/myscript be called first?
<harisund> Blehk: Yes it goes in the order of what the directories in th epath are
<Blehk> harisund: perfect, thanks a bunch
<harisund> Blehk: if you want to know which one would be called try using the "which" command
<gumpish> Blehk: a handy command is "which myscript"
<DasEi> ububuff: on both machines : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Blehk> harisund, gumpish : I'll definitely use that in the future. Thanks!
<DasEi> ububuff: on both machines : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list  , give both urls here
<DasEi> e-DIO-t: I feel the same, once in, cli is so much faster, too
<ReX0r> should I turn of multiverse to get my sound back and try to update again?
<guntbert> harisund: what are your issues with startx?
<ububuff> DasEi: Thanks for the help, but unfortunately at home I work with my Karmic machine and the Hardy machine is at my mom's house so I can't do that right now...I will try again another time. Sorry for taking up your time then
<e-DIO-t> DasEi: but in cli you have to know what to do :P and win users don't like this ;)
<seil> Hello, I had 1200x600 resolution in ubuntu but now it went back to 800x511 how can I fix it?
<diazamet> How can I automatically run a script after NetworkManager has setup a connection (after coming out of suspend for example)?
<davyde> do you know if there is a url to add in Listen to have some radio or i have to add one by one?
<ReX0r> talntid: What do I do after reading /var/log/daemon.log ?
<DasEi> e-DIO-t: let's not become too offtopic, every tapped youself in win opening a terminal ? lol
<DasEi> ever*
<ububuff> quit
<DasEi> ububuff: np
<DasEi> ..I could do
<Wooley> Im havin some raid issues, would this be the place to ask for help??
<Wooley> ?
<diazamet> How can I automatically run a script after NetworkManager has setup a connection (after coming out of suspend for example)?
<tehbaut> I cannot get ubuntu to recognize my windows network, but it can get the interne no problem
<diazamet> Oops sorry for repost
<tehbaut> any ideas what to try?
<lovetruth> tehbaut,  - try samba share?...
<invitingdopeman> whats up peeps
<invitingdopeman> this is the first time i ve ever been in here
<DasEi> tehbaut: same network segment ? no blocking firewalls ?
<Leissi> hm
<Leissi> I just installed ubuntu but I accidentally the whole bootloader
<tehbaut> anyone know the shortcut for gnome magnifier?
<DasEi> !hi | invitingdopeman
<ubottu> invitingdopeman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<tehbaut> just need a simple temp zooming capability
<invitingdopeman> thanks yo
<invitingdopeman> does any one know were i can find a proper cd burning program
<invitingdopeman> that will actually burn disks
<e-DIO-t> Win + Mousewheel – Zoom
<ltcabral> how do i open a swf from terminal? i have adobe flash player installed...
<tehbaut> how do I get root again? thought it was sudo -i
<lstarnes> tehbaut: that is correct
<talntid> ltcabral: flashplayer-nonfree <filename> ?
<joeb3_> tehbaut, sudo su -
<tehbaut> hmm, maybe I could see it if I knew the kbd shortcut for zoom ;)
<ltcabral> talntid: is flashplayer-nonfree some generic name or what :P
<Leissi> hmm
<Leissi> I'll come ask questions again once I get my ass into ubuntu
<tehbaut> is there a command that lets me gain access to a network machine from cli?
<talntid> flash and swf-player are standalone flash players
<tehbaut> e.g. //COMPUTERNAME/path/to/public/files
<tehbaut> or via IP even
<Bookman> how do I permanently turn off join/part/nick messages?
<arand> ltcabral: just totem (or vlc) filename.swf  and you need the right plugins installed.
<joeb3_> Bookman, set irc_conf_mode 1
<ltcabral> arand: well my vlc is not playing it... what plugin do i need?
<Bookman> joeb3_: Not sure how to use that information.
<VCoolio> Bookman: if you use pidgin chech the plugins, there is one that filters them
<KnifeySpooney> I have this annoying error, I installed a custom kernel a while back which I don't use anymore. I uninstalled it by following instructions on this page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/
<KnifeySpooney> But when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u', it tries to update the custom kernel still and returns 'Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.28.9-custom'
<seth> I am having an odd issue with Ubuntu J's desktop environment.  Ever since two days ago, all open windows have no bar (the one that you can normally click or double click to move or maximize/minimize) above the menubar. I cannot think of anything that I could have done to have caused this. Does anyone have any experience with this issue or know how it can be resolved
<Wooley> I attempted to accesss my server this morning and couldnt so eventually i restarted. once it restarted i got dropped into busy box and it says "target filesystem does not have /sbin/init" after searching through several forums i tried booting to a live cd tried to mount it. and got the error: unable to seek on /dev/sda
<KnifeySpooney> Wooley: try going to the terminal and typing 'metacity --replace'
<Wooley> sorry i ran fdisk -l and got that error
<Wooley> k
<Bookman> VCoolio: That seems to have worked, thanks.
<KnifeySpooney> woops wrong person
<Wooley> lol
<KnifeySpooney> Lol sorry
<KnifeySpooney> seth: try going to the terminal and typing 'metacity --replace'
<Wooley> im also running raid 0
<arand> ltcabral: vlc shouldn't need any plugins I don't think, for totem you'll probably need the ubuntu-restricted-extras package (specifically gstreamer I assume)... But then again, if vlc won't play it, it might be just the file is faulty...
<seth> That worked.  Thank you kindly.  What caused this issue?
<ltcabral> arand: well it opens in firefox -.-a
<Wooley> anyone know of a way to get recover my data?
<VCoolio> seth: wait till you logout and back in. If the window decoration is still there, then the problem is solved
<Aurus> Does 9.04 update to Firefox 3.5?  I know it shipped with 3.x.
<KnifeySpooney> seth: I'm not sure, but that usually happens whenever you end the window decorator such as 'gtk-window-decorator' or 'metacity' or 'emerald'
<guntbert> ff3.5 | Aurus
<Aurus> guntbert: Okay, so updates pick up 3.5?  Thanks!
<VCoolio> Aurus: not automatically, but you can install it alongside 3.*
<zidan> wats up
<guntbert> Aurus: sorry, there was once a factoid - no you can install ff3.5 aside ff3.0
<Aurus> VCoolio: Ah, via PKG I assume?
<VCoolio> Aurus: yep, just sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Aurus> k.  9.10 (?) I presume would ship 3.5
<VCoolio> Aurus: I guess so, yes
<Aurus> Reasonable.  thanks!
<KnifeySpooney> It should
<jconnolly> hey all, i googled around and found no solution
<Wooley> can anyone tell me of a way to test if one of my hard drives is failin then?
<jconnolly> but my buddy's box has no USB capabilities
<guntbert> !enter | jconnolly
<ubottu> jconnolly: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<guntbert> Wooley: there are the smartmontools
<zidan> does anyone know how to make an animated .gif with GIMP?
<jconnolly> almost identical to this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/381994
<Wooley> is that a package?
<jconnolly> no update on that bug
<Bookman> try him first
<daveycakes> how can i install ubuntu without it removing the windows boot file?
<Bookman> 895.5566
<Bookman> Shortage:  894.3000 and press 0
<Bookman> opps, sorry, wrong window!
<Sirisian> When downloading the ubuntu source stuff. sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Sirisian>  <-- what's "uname" ?
<Curtis_B> xchat crashes on me constantly, otherwise my sys is stable WTF - any irc client recomendations?
<VCoolio> Sirisian: enter it in terminal and you'll see
<alexis_> mirc client
<guntbert> Sirisian: type uname -a in the console and see for yourself :-)
<alexis_> but is only for windows
<VCoolio> Sirisian: it's a variable that is called this way to make it a universal command
<Sirisian> oh okay
<daveycakes> how can i install ubuntu without it removing my windows boot file?
<Toxic-Walz> daveycakes: what do you meen?
<alexis_> the new ubuntu 9.04
<alexis_> have the option
<alexis_> of automatically make a multi boot
<guntbert> !enter | alexis_
<ubottu> alexis_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daveycakes> well, when i installed ubuntu last time, on a seperate parition, it woudlnt let me boot windows
<Toxic-Walz> daveycakes: install them side by side
<daveycakes> it just said file missing
<daveycakes> how do i do that?
<Toxic-Walz> daveycakes: as it say in the installer
<daveycakes> the grubloader took over
<alexis_> lolz
<Toxic-Walz> daveycakes: well did u scrap the windows partition?
<daveycakes> nope
<daveycakes> one other question, my netbook i just ordered, comes with ubuntu 8.04, should i upgrade it straight away?
<Toxic-Walz> Toxic-Walz: you have the choice to install them side by side
<arand> daveycakes: grub is normally able to chainload the windows bootloader.
<hanshenrik> when you just do apt-get install apache2, where is the folder u put the index.html?
<panfist_> hi, i'm trying to learn from "practical web 2.0 applications with php." the first example is a simple web-app using the zend framework. i'm getting an error on the command "require_once(Zend/Loader.php) failed to open stream, no such file or directory." i have the line php_value include_path .:/usr/share/php/libzend-framework-php in my apache virtualhost, which is where Zend/Loader.php is, and it still doesn't work
<daveycakes> thank you
<guntbert> panfist_: ask in #php please
<panfist_> guntbert i'm sorry i thought i was in #php...my bad
<lovetruth> voidmage,  - are you the same with void_pointer?... :)
<guntbert> panfist_: np :-)
<lovetruth> i've just fixed my firefox/Chromium "java not working" thingie :)
<lovetruth> in case that anyone else struggles with it, and did installed java, but java still didn't work...
<VCoolio> hanshenrik: /var/www
<hanshenrik> ty
<xiong> Is this a 'duh' moment? I started a backup with Simple Backup Config and it told me a background process was started. How can I tell when it completes, since there's no 'face'? I'd rather see a progress window. :(
<tehbaut> doesn't anyone know they shortcut to zoom in on the screen?
<lovetruth> well - i had to remove the "IcedTea" plugin (using Synaptic) with firefox/Chromium closed, and then reinstalled sun-java6-jdk and sun-java6-jre , and then entered the sun java site, and installed the "Java" first plugin BESIDES IcedTea plugin!... :) and... magically... worked! :) of course, i used gksudo firefox to start firefox in root rights :)
<arand> daveycakes: 8.04 is I guess "proven to work" on that particular machine, That a later version would prove better/having more features/being incompatible on certain areas/worse is a possibility
<calebh1> I removed ubuntu but kept grub because I needed some extra file space on my Vista partition. Now I want to install ubuntu again, will ubuntu override my existing grub?
<lovetruth> AND JAVA WORKED! :)
<jrib> xiong: doesn't exist, you can monitor the process in system-monitor
<daveycakes> thank you
<lovetruth> calebh1, - what grub version?
<xiong> jrib, thank you. I suspect that will tell me when the process completes but not how far along it is.
<jrib> xiong: that's correct
<lovetruth> by the way, there are options to reuse grub... but still, what version?
<calebh1> lovetruth: I don't know, and I don't have access to the linux partition on windows
<lovetruth> you do have access :)
<lovetruth> there is a software you have to install
<lovetruth> forgot it's name, i guess you can google for "mount linux partitions on xp" :)
<xiong> jrib, Do you have any preference for backup utility?
<calebh1> I'm on vista
<Nattgew> is there software to access ext4 from windows?
<calebh1> but I'll look
<jrib> xiong: i'm partial to rsnapshot
<lovetruth> well, then vista - but it's quite the same, they kept some basic things from XP :)
<brianV> hi All. I just bought a Geforce GTS 250. I have it in my machine, however, 'Restricted Drivers' isn't showing a driver for it
 * xiong looks
<brianV> shoudl I just install one from the repo? And if so, which one?
<dbugger> Hey guys
<Nattgew> brianV: you should try installing envy-ng, it's worked well for me
<dbugger> Can someone tell me why my ftp command isnt working?
<xiong> Oh wow, look what System Monitor told me. Should I just automatically kill any Zombie?
<DasEi> brianV: check nvidia for a linux driver
<Nattgew> xiong: only if they start to take over the world
<serp_> Hi guys! How do I make a pdf reader other than evince the standard pdf reader?
<brianV> DasEi: The nvidia binaries have problems,I know that much
<iskin> I installed Ubuntu inside of Windows. If I wanted to increase the size of the root.disk file what would I do?
<k00kla> убунта
<Keiffer> how can i make cron to run an alarm (mp3 file) before any user logs in? at the login scree, i mean...
<calebh1> According to the file "installed-version" I have "0.97-29ubuntu4"
<Nattgew> serp_: right click and then properties, under the open with tab
<dbugger> How can I make that nautilus makes FTP connections by raw instead of ascii?
<xiong> Hey! I just found out: I bought enough memory. I'm running out of CPU cycles but I'm not into the swap.
<GiveMeWeed> hi, i whant to mount an iso its possible?
<DasEi> brianV: what do you get when you try to run the installer ?
<brianV> DasEi: What installer?
<RPG_Master> I just open Evolution and it gave me the whole "Welcome" setup screen. Not knowing what was going on I just pointed it to my ~/.evolution/local    but then it restarted the Welcome screen and now my mail is missing! PLEASE tell me my mail just got deleted :'(
<DasEi> !iso | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<xiong> iskin: 'inside'?
<RPG_Master> *didn't
<RPG_Master> *get
<iskin> xiong, I used Wubi
<Ben349> Hi can I get some help with this please http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106722.0 ?
<calebh1> lovetruth: According to the file "installed-version" I have "0.97-29ubuntu4"
<RPG_Master> So any help? :(
<seth> Hi there.  I am running Ubuntu J.  This problem started about two days ago.  In every open window, there is no bar above the menu bar (the bar which you normally click to maximize/minimize/move the window).  I asked this a few minutes ago, and was told to try typing something about metacity into the terminal.  It sort of worked, but when I restarted it was broke again.  What should I do?
<RPG_Master> does evolution auto-backup somewhere?
<s34n> gparted is refusing to grow an ntfs partition because of bad sectors
<DasEi> brianV: you said you had probs with the propitary nv-installer.. nor ?
<Mka> I am bored and wanna learn a new programming language. i already know c, c++, python, BASH, MATLAB. Any suggestions on what I should try?
<prince_jammys> Mka: try ruby
<s34n> ntfsresize has an option for hanling bad sectors, but doesn't do anything with partitions
<DasEi> s34n: a win handy ?
<brianV> DasEi: Yes. I haven't run it though. My problems with it are that is historically has done damage to Ubuntu as it overwrites things it shouldn't. That's why the drivers are also maintained in the repository
<s34n> DasEi: ?
<seth> Anyone?
<xiong> Sorry, iskin; never tried that. I have Ubuntu installed, straight up, and Wine for the occasional necessity.
<DasEi> s34n: a windows handy ?
<s34n> DasEi: yes
<mark_> How do I find out what keeps making my fan go wild and my system lock up?
<Nattgew> seth: if you go to preferences and appearance settings, in the effects tab, what do you have selected?
<Frijolie> is there no way to directly access a local OpenOffice database with java?
<dbugger> Please, someone help me connect to my ftp server. it doesnt come through :(
<DasEi> s34n: then check that partition fro there, chkdsk... >> ##windows
<daveycakes> whats the ubuntu eqv. of putty?
<jrib> daveycakes: ssh in the terminal
<seth> Normal for visual effects, though it was on extra.  Under theme, I've selected Dust Sand
<daveycakes> oh yah :) sweet
<RPG_Master> any help at all?
<prince_jammys> daveycakes: there is also a putty in the repositories.
<DasEi> mark_: /var/log/syslog  or, if at bootup, dmesg
<Nattgew> dbugger: what are you using to connect?
<DasEi> RPG_Master: call your account in a browser an check..
<Nattgew> seth: to get it to work you should probably select none
<dbugger> Im typing in nautilus "ftp://username@ip"
<s34n> DasEi: I have already chkdsk'ed the disk... more than once
<seth> What do you mean?  Select none where?
<RPG_Master> DasEi: How do I do that?
<dbugger> with some, it does work, but with one of them is not working :(
<Mka> prince_jammys: ok
<Nattgew> dbugger: one of what?
<seth> Nevermind.  I tried selecting no effects and it fixed it for some windows.
<Guest19208> Hi, I have stupid microphone prvery frustratingoblem...ive googled for ages and its
<dbugger> my university server
<DasEi> brianV: I haven't tried the 250, you know for sure it troubles ? xserver-xorg-video-nv  would be the open source one
<prince_jammys> Mka: will be easy for you, and probably fun.
<seth> Make that all windows.
<dbugger> my uni gives me some storage space
<seth> Why was it working with effects before though?
<DasEi> RPG_Master: which provider ?
<Keiffer> how can i make cron to run an alarm (mp3 file) before any user logs in? at the login scree, i mean...
<serp_> Nattgew: ah that was easy =) thanks!
<brianV> DasEi: There are also versions of the proprietary driver in the repositories that are 'Ubuntu-friendly'. That is, they work properly
<Nattgew> seth: maybe something broke it...
<Nattgew> serp_: you're welcome
<brianV> DasEi: I am just not sure which I need
<s34n> DasEi: I still need to resize the partition, despite the bad sectors
<mark_> I can't make heads or tails of it
<RPG_Master> DasEi: It doesn't matter, all my email has been removed on sync with their server
<Guest19208> can someone help with microphone problem? it was working before
<Nattgew> seth: if you type compiz --replace in the terminal, what does it tell you?
<Mka> prince_jammys: what do I install in ubuntu to get started with Ruby?
<DasEi> brianV: on your own risk :
<DasEi> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<prince_jammys> Mka: guess :)
<Nattgew> dbugger: so the university is the only one that doesn't work? any errors?
<dbugger> i can connect with gftp
<guntbert> !info ruby | Mka
<ubottu> Mka: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (jaunty), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<dbugger> but not with nautilus. it just gives me a folder-less window
<prince_jammys> Mka: install ruby rubybook irb
<DasEi> RPG_Master:I don't get your question then ..
<calebh1> lovetruth: are you still there?
<Mka> prince_jammys: thanks a lot. let me get started!!!!
<s34n> the man page for ntfsresize suggests using fdisk to resize the partition
<s34n> won't fdisk wipe the fs?
<prince_jammys> Mka: irb is the interactive app.
<gopi> hi everyone, do you know how to become root (with su -) without going into the /root folder?
<linxeh> fdisk doesnt wipe anything except the partition table
<DasEi> !sudo | gopi
<ubottu> gopi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> gopi: try sudo -i
<lstarnes> gopi: it will still change directories though
<gopi> thanks i will try
<DasEi> gopi: if you know, what you're doing : sudo -s or -i
<Leissi> hurr
<onaogh> anybody have experience with Freeradius2
<Leissi> here I am again, this time in an ubuntu live session
<Leissi> So
<RPG_Master> my question: does evolution auto-backup somewhere?
<RPG_Master> I just open Evolution and it gave me the whole "Welcome" setup screen. Not knowing what was going on I just pointed it to my ~/.evolution/local    but then it restarted the Welcome screen and now my mail is missing! PLEASE tell me my mail just got deleted :'(
<RPG_Master> I had evolution already configured
<onaogh> !freeradius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius
<onaogh> !freeradius2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeradius2
<Leissi> I can't boot into linux, since I accidentally the whole bootloader when installing. How do I add an option to boot into linux with windows 7 on the list too?
<onaogh> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RPG_Master> but after fixing some hard drive problems it was asking me to re-set up my account
<KnifeySpooney> I have this annoying error, I installed a custom kernel a while back which I don't use anymore. I uninstalled it by following instructions on this page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/
<KnifeySpooney> But when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u', it tries to update the custom kernel still and returns 'Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.28.9-custom'
<tehbaut> sudo -i nor sudu su - get me into root
<Mka> Leissi: reinstall grub to the MBR
<tehbaut> is the default password not blank?
<DasEi> RPG_Master: if had set it to store locally, can do : sudo updatedb, then locate *blah-examplemail*  to see if it's still somewhere
<s34n> Leissi: you will need a boot loader
<KnifeySpooney> It updates the kernel I'm using, but then it still acts as if that other kernel is still there
<RPG_Master> SO does anyone know of anything I can do to get my email back?
<Leissi> Mka: how do I go on about that?
<onaogh> recover it
<DasEi> RPG_Master: else login in your account online to see if mail is still on the (remote) server, then can down them again
<Leissi> RPG_Master: if it's not a local copy I suspect it's gone for good
<Leissi> then again DasEi gives better advice anyway
<Mka> Leissi: Use a Live CD and use grub-install
<Leissi> mka, I *am* on a live cd session
<s34n> Leissi: http://www.google.com/search?q=instll+grub&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<RPG_Master> Leissi: It was a local copy... :(
<RPG_Master> When I get mail from my provider its remove from there servers
<Ido_> Hey guys, i'm back and I have a question...when I installed Xubuntu it made me make a password for the computer, can I disable the password later?
<DasEi> !grub | Leissi
<ubottu> Leissi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mka> Leissi: Ok. Do you still have your /boot/grub/* files in your HDD (not live CD)?
<fearful> RPG_Master, are you using evolution?
<RPG_Master> fearful: Yep
<guntbert> tehbaut: sudo wants *your* password
<fearful> RPG_Master, ok then go to Edit > Preferences and click edit on your account
<Leissi> mka, nope :P
<Mka> Leissi: try to "mkdir ~/tmpdir && sudo mount /dev/sda? ~/tmpdir"
<DasEi> RPG_Master: so badly configured, try to locate the mail (sure you still remember a sender like amazon or something to search comp for)
<Mka> Leissi: have you mounted your Linux partition?
<Leissi> I'm not entirely sure
<DasEi> Leissi: mount tells you
<fearful> RPG_Master, once there highlight your account and click 'edit', and click the tab that says 'Receiving options' and you'll see a tick box saying 'Leave messages on server' make sure that's checked
<calebh1> I removed ubuntu but kept grub because I needed some extra file space on my Vista partition. Now I want to install ubuntu again, will ubuntu override my existing grub?
<Mka> Leissi: try "ls /dev/sd*"
<Leissi>  /dev/sdb3 on /media/disk-1 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<KnifeySpooney> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RPG_Master> The mail was located in ~/.evolution/local/ and I pointed evolution to that when it asked for a backup to restore
<Mka> Leissi: ok
<Mka> Leissi: now "ls /media/disk-1/boot/grub"
<DasEi> RPG_Master: and now that dir is empty ?
<Mka> Leissi: can you see some files there?
<n1ckr> Hmm any common reasons for slow boot on Karmic nearly twice as slow as Jaunty to get to gdm
<KnifeySpooney> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/281664/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Leissi> Mka: ls: cannot access /media/disk-1/boot/grub: No such file or directory  :|
<fearful> RPG_Master, cd ~/.evolution/local and then send the ls command
<Mka> Leissi: what about "ls /media/disk-1/"?
<DasEi> no, but n1ckr, see
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RPG_Master> then the Welcome dialog restated and asked again but this time my mail was replaced with some generic inbox, outbox and other files that add up to a few KB of data (and my inbox was like 2gigs)
<Leissi> returns lines
<Leissi> seems to be the folders or something
<DasEi> Leissi: your using jaunty or karmic ?
<Leissi> still no grub there though
<stapel> I've installed mythtv via Add/Remove...how do I get mythtv to recognize my tuner Elgato DDT 2008
<KnifeySpooney> I have this annoying error, I installed a custom kernel a while back which I don't use anymore. I uninstalled it manually by following instructions for Debian/Ubuntu on this page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/ . But when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u', it tries to update the custom kernel still and returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/281664/ . The first kernel is the one I am u
<fearful> RPG_Master, did you ever make an actual backup of the evolution mail? Or are you just trying to load them from there because they said they were saved their?
<Mka> Leissi: does it has these: "bin etc var tmp ... mnt"?
<Leissi> mka, yes
<Mka> Leissi: jaunty
<Leissi> 8.10
<RPG_Master> fearful: I just loaded them from there because that where they were stored :/
<RPG_Master> never made a real backup
<DasEi> Leissi:intrepid it is then, but allright
<fearful> RPG_Master, have you checked if they are their?
<RPG_Master> I am screwed aren't I :(
<Mka> Leissi: did you delete your "boot" folder?
<Leissi> I never deleted anything
<RPG_Master> fearful: they've been replaced with new files :(
<DasEi> RPG_Master: locate didn't find them either ? also not in :
<fearful> RPG_Master, it depends because if the files are there then we just need to find away of replacing them.
<DasEi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Leissi> I didn't install grub in fear of fucking things up again and having to reinstall windows 7 due to error
<Mka> try: "sudo cat /media/disk-1/etc/fstab"
<fearful> RPG_Master, so if I understand correctly, the original files are not there?
<Mka> Leissi: try "sudo cat /media/disk-1/etc/fstab"
<RPG_Master> fearful: Yep, they've been replaced
<Leissi> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Leissi> mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281665/
<MadsRH> Hey. Does the Mythbuntu 9.10 have a custom X-splash or does it use the default Ubuntu one?
<fearful> RPG_Master, yea then there is not much we can do unless you have deleted them manually, if they were just simply replaced because of a new configuration (I'm not 100% sure) but most certain that those files are lost I'm sorry.
<Leissi> that doesn't tell ME anything but it might tell something to you
<wall-e_> anyone in here running crunchbang?
<RPG_Master> fearful: ... :'(
<RPG_Master> I  MUST NEVER LET THIS HAPPEN AGAIN!!!
<fearful> RPG_Master, yet again I'm not 100% sure, because I don't know all the details on how the new configuration was made or why it was replaced in the first place
<Mka> Leissi: I see. Try "cd /media/disk-1/boot"
<Leissi> right
<Leissi> what now
<RPG_Master> Would some kind of data recovery tool be able to restore those files for me?
<DasEi> wall-e: what's that ?
<wall-e_> its this rebuild of ubuntu 9.04
<xiong> WALL-E!
<fearful> RPG_Master, give me a second
<wall-e_> its really nice not brown
<wall-e_> xiong?
<Mka> Leissi: "ls"
<Leissi> Mka: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281666/
<xiong> wall-e_, may I have you over to my house and feed you tin cans?
<ArmchairArmada> I have a question.  I just installed a dvd drive and now the cpu fan seems to get quieter during hard drive activity.  Is this something to worry about?  Could it be getting inconsistent power?
<foey> Whats the path again for editing my ethernet settings in ubuntu? /e/tc/network/.... something like that
<KnifeySpooney> I have this annoying error, I installed a custom kernel a while back which I don't use anymore. I uninstalled it manually by following instructions for Debian/Ubuntu on this page: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/ . But when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u', it tries to update the custom kernel still and returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/281664/ . The kernel throwing the error is n
<wall-e_> yes where do you keep your rusty spoons
<CalebgambTheAwes> http://calebgamb.on.toribash.com
<DasEi> wall-e: cool, they got an irc on freenode I just saw
<fearful> RPG_Master, was this problem caused because of a wreck of the program? Or how
<RPG_Master> fearful:  maybe
<wall-e_> the baby just woke got to go!pZ
<DasEi> foey: /etc/network/interfaces
<foey> DasEi : Thank you!
<DasEi> RPG_Master: a last time , no clue by locate ?
<Mka> Leissi: try "grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/media/disk-1 /dev/sdb"
<mgmuscari> hi, has anybody ever experienced their panel widgets suddenly being jumbled after a restart? like so: http://www.eden.rutgers.edu/~muscarim/img/borked_panel.png
<RPG_Master> DasEi: My out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/281670/
<Mka> Leissi: insert "sudo" in front
<Leissi> yeah noticed
<mgmuscari> i simply can't deal with the session changer/shutdown menu being in the middle of my panel D:
<mgmuscari> i tried to move it, and it ended up crashing my system with a "graphical error" - i'm guess that's just some compiz / ati driver stuff
<Leissi> mka, I assume it succeeded since I did not get any errors
<DasEi> RPG_Master: this is what ? result of ls in the mail dir ? seems everything is fine ..
<Mka> Leissi: type "pwd && ls"
<KnifeySpooney> Anybody got a clue on my prob?
<wonka_> anyone nkow how to download yahoo messenger on unbuntu 9.04?
<RPG_Master> DasEi: Yep, but its not. They are all empty files
<mgmuscari> wonka_: use Pidgin
<Leissi> mka, still nothing
<PMantis> Is there a document anywhere for making a HDD installed system that runs with most of its fs mounted ro?
<fearful> DasEi, yea but he has files that were replaced
<mgmuscari> wonka_: it supports the yahoo protocol... no video as far as i know, though
<foey> Is there a widget that tells me how much free RAM I have left? I used to have one a while back but can't remember for the life of me.
<Mka> Leissi: there is no grub folder at /media/disk-1/boot?
<fearful> DasEi, RPG_Master can't seem to find away to recover these files :S I don't know if they were deleted and if we can find them in another folder. But there is no way to back them up unless otherwise :S
<Forza4Life> how do i get to my desktop directory in terminal
<fearful> RPG_Master, atleast not that I know of
<usertwo> how did this happen!!? I deleted the .evolution folder from the home directory. I then reinstalled evolution from synaptic and when I started evolution all my old info and settings were back! where does evolution store the 'settings' file so I can delete it and start a fresh 'first time wizard' start??
<DasEi> RPG_Master: fearful , uugh, hmm,  try : sudo updatedb && locate *Inbox* to check for any doubles, that looks bad then
<Leissi> mka, whoops yeah there is
<Leissi> fumbled a bit
<DasEi> usertwo: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution to kill config, too (heh, and backup mail before)
<Mka> Leissi: ok does it has files inside?
<Leissi> yes
<m3thos> hi there, need help with ubuntu9.04/amd64/ATI drivers and wine+eve online, what's the best channel ?
<Mka> Leissi: you have to edit the menu.lst file accordingly
<usertwo> DasEi: thanks, let me try that...
<DasEi> m3thos: #winehq for wine, xorg >< ati  bad luck
<Mka> Leissi: do you know which partition is your windows 7 in?
<fearful> DasEi, RPG_Master that actually does work, I can see the output in my /home/user/.evolution folder than of the /usr/share/evolution/2.26... maybe you can check that out
<DasEi> usertwo: sudo apt-get install evolution afterwards
<teacup> im running jaunty with sudo version 1.6.9p17 and it takes a few seconds before it accepts the (correct) password.. how come?
 * DasEi loves thunderbird anyway
<fearful> DasEi, agreed.
<Leissi> !!pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<KnifeySpooney> I need to uninstall a custom kernel I compiled, and I thought I did everything correctly after following these instructions: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-redhat-linux-delete-kernel-command/ , but when I run 'sudo update-initramfs -k all -u', the terminal returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/281664/ . Any help?
<Mka> Leissi: try pasting to pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and that of "menu.lst"
<m3thos> DasEi: should I upgrade the ATI drivers to their last release?
<Leissi> there's no menu.lst there
<Mka> ok
<amizyane> hello
<Mka> Leissi: ok what is there?
<teacup> there should be in /boot/grub
<KnifeySpooney> anybody help?
<Mka> Leissi: try again "ls /media/disk-1/boot/grub"
<DasEi> m3thos:since hardy the xorg doesn't work anymore with propitary ati drivers, you might check #radeon for a closer geekism, or downgrade xorg if really need the advanced features, else are limited to the open source (fglry) one
<DasEi> fglrx*
<xiong> I think that failing to show progress or even tell me when finished is a no-go for Simple Backup.
<RPG_Master> Well, usr/share/evolution/2.6 is like all the default files and stuff
<Leissi> mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281677/
<usertwo> DasEi: I just tried what you suggested...even copied and pasted your text...but no...settings and info are all back. did I need to restart somewhere?
<DasEi> xiong: could use rsync, that also provides a -simple- progress bar
<DasEi> man rsync
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I had an installation issue and ended up having to install ubuntu side by side and now I have a locked 2.5 gig partition ...... I have gpartition ....... but it doesnt have an option to delete it and merge it with the original partition ........ help?
<foey> Anyone know of a decent Gnome based backup program?
<fearful> RPG_Master, /usr/share/evolution/2.26/C/mail/local
<nogrubdevmap> i deleted /boot. grub-mkconfig now says "no mapping exists for ubuntu-root". my hd is encrypted with the installer default. what should i do to get a device mapping?
<xiong> DasEi, I was looking at rsnapshot, based on rsync -- I think for a backup utility I want to stay out of the shell.
<RPG_Master> fearful: its not there for me :(
<DasEi> xiong: hack it!
<usertwo> anyone else any suggestions for purging evolution?
<Cr33pz0r> Why can't i find some packages in Synaptic PAckage manager?
<RPG_Master> Well, I guess all I can do is make sure this never happens again :(
<fearful> RPG_Master, um.. then I'm sorry I really don't know where else or how we can find your files, maybe someone else here can but I'm out of ideas.
<fearful> RPG_Master, I can suggest you trying Thunderbird too
<DasEi> usertwo: strange, try : http://paste.ubuntu.com/281680/
<RPG_Master> Not that a 15 year old really had any important documents are anything :P
<DasEi> Cr33pz0r: repos enabled ?
<Mka> Leissi: Everything looks good!
<fearful> RPG_Master, haha.. well you can also give Thunderbird a try I like it better in my opinion and never experienced any problems with it.
<Cr33pz0r> yes, isn't thunar in the ubuntu ones?
<xiong> DasEi, I have a theory about tools, with which not everyone will agree: In short, command lines are fine for things I need to do frequently, perhaps in a non-standard fashion; menus and buttons are better for infrequent tasks, when I'm more interested in doing the conventional thing.
<Mka> Leissi: we need to create menu.lst manually
<DasEi> RPG_Master: nah, you can't learn early enough, can you ;-)
<Leissi> mka, awesome, or maybe not so
<Leissi> how do I go on about that then?
<Mka> Leissi: first paste on pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" so we know where is windows 7
<DasEi> xiong: or use little scripts, once in cli, it's much faster ( and easy to modify)
<MrHeavy_> Can I boot an Ubuntu Live CD into single user mode? I'm trying to boot Xubuntu and the GUI hangs at load and of course if I ctrl+alt+f1 out there's no root password to actually enter
<Leissi> mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281681/
<usertwo> DasEi: i will try that, but should there be a settings file somewhere, since evolution now backs-up and restores settings? if i delete that and start evolution, it wont find a settings file and should start the wizard to create one?
<m3thos> I want to upgrade my binary ATI drivers, everytime I do this, I get a broken X, have do uninstall all ati drivers and then try again from scrach (with no X working) .. to make it work.. is there any progress on these matters ?
<D-rew> I have officially surpassed myself.
<DasEi> MrHeavy yes there is,its F? and then an option,  second
<D-rew> I was able to mount my windows 7 partition, and symlink my steam folder into Wine.
<D-rew> Yay me!
<D-rew> Okay, I'm done.
<[fade]> you jsut need to reenter the code when u fire it up 1st time
<[fade]> what fps u get on it D-rew ?
<paul65> trying to start vm server console w/o luck. I think it is bug 261735--any ideas on how to get the fix?
<DasEi> MrHeavy : quick n dirty you can boot into desktop, launch cli and do : sudo init 1, then choose root, same
<Mka> Leissi: you have two disks. NTFS partitions are sda1 sdb1 and sdb2
<TheSteve0> the keyserver (keyserver.ubuntu.com) is timing out for me - can anyone else get it?
<[fade]> worked for me few hrs ago
<Mka> Leissi: do you know which has windows 7?
<D-rew> [fade] not sure.
<Leissi> yes
<Leissi> that would be sdb2
<D-rew> I have compiz turned on, too.
<nogrubdevmap> what is the format/purpose of /boot/grub/device.map? it's pain to find out without gui and gdm start claims it's already running.
<Leissi> at least it should be
<VCoolio> TheSteve0: this one works: pool.sks-keyservers.net
<Leissi> yeah /dev/sdb2/ is labeled windows like it should be, so sdb2
<TheSteve0> VCoolio: where is that one and how do I know I can trust it for PPA packages
<Mka> Leissi: Ok I will pastebin a menu.lst file now
<DasEi> MrHeavy : F6 at bootscreen F1 for submenus, it's there somewhere
<paul65> anyone loaded vm server onto ubuntu 8.04?
<Cr33pz0r> Is thunar, in the ubuntu repos? If so, why can't i find it?
<jony123> How do i open a .chm file?
<Whitor> Hi. I'm trying to run ies4linux and I keep getting an error stating that I need to be running wine vs 0.9.x ... I'm running 1.0.1 ... how do I fix ?
<VCoolio> TheSteve0: I got it in this same channel; just use the command "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pool.sks-keyservers.net --recv-keys <key-id>" where key-id is the part behind the slash
<Leissi> Mka: dunno if you need to see it but http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1904/pictureyp.jpg
<DasEi> paul65: vmware server ?
<DasEi> jony123: install chmviewer
<Whitor> here is the error: IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com).
<paul65> DasEi -- Yes
<usertwo> DasEi: it says changes will take place after all current x sessions have ended. is it safe to log out?
<ZykoticK9> jony123, xchm also works - pretty basic though
<depe> hey all
<DasEi> usertwo : NO !
<depe> how can i convert youtubes into psp-compatible format??
<Whitor> NM. fooled it
<usertwo> DasEi: so now do I do sudo apt-get install .....?
<DasEi> usertwo : can you please pastebin what else was removed ? don't kill your system ! need all back ..
<joshua__> where do i get help with ubuntu 9.10?
<Cr33pz0r> Is thunar, in the ubuntu repos? If so, why can't i find it?
<Leissi> joshua__: I'd say umm
<DasEi> !karmic | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Leissi> here?
<foey> Anyone here used Citadel? I feel like having a play :-)
<VCoolio> Cr33pz0r: it should be in universe repos
<joshua__> thank you
<DasEi> np
<Leissi> joshua__: at least I've got all the help with ubuntu I've ever needed here
<ZykoticK9> Cr33pz0r, "apt-cache search thunar" in a terminal will show you
<depe> need help converting youtube videos to psp
<DasEi> usertwo: right, and look in your terminal what else had gone, seems to be it removed more then just my paste ( whole desktop ?!)
<Whitor> joshua__, #ubuntu+1
<paul65> DasEi: yes, vmware server
<usertwo> DasEi: i just copied and pasted what you put in the paste bin, but for some reason a 'thunderbird' package got removed
<DasEi> paul65: your question ?
<Cr33pz0r> ZykoticK9: How do i make it appear in the Synaptic PAckage Manager?
<DasEi> usertwo: just that additional package ? that won't cause harm, but sure, we killed a lib it needs
<VCoolio> Cr33pz0r: check if you have enabled universe repos in your software sources
<VCoolio> Cr33pz0r: in synaptic: settings > repositories, first tab
<DasEi> !thunar | Cr33pz0r
<ubottu> Cr33pz0r: Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<ZykoticK9> Cr33pz0r, do NOT use the "Quick Search" option in Synaptic, click the Search button right beside it and try
<Cr33pz0r> VCoolio: ihave that enabled :o
<Cr33pz0r> ZykoticK9: Did that , no luck either
<ZykoticK9> Cr33pz0r, did the apt-cache search in cli work?
<paul65> DasEi: loaded vmware server 1.06, config appeared to work but console won't run
<Cr33pz0r> ZykoticK9: Yes that cache worked
<usertwo> DasEi: i just reinstalled everything I removed. system seems ok. no change to evolution.
 * DasEi installs evolution now
<usertwo> DasEi: ok...
<Mka> Leissi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281687/
<ZykoticK9> Cr33pz0r, did you still have thunar written in the Quick Search?
<paul65> DasEI: I traced to a bug on lauchpad 261735, but the fix file isnt there
<Cr33pz0r> ZykoticK9: No
<Cr33pz0r> Can't even find thunderbird :o
<Mka> Leissi: type "gedit" on terminal and paste on gedit and save file as menu.lst
<ZykoticK9> Cr33pz0r, ? dunno then - you can install from cli with "sudo apt-get install WHATEVER"
<DasEi> !info thunderbird | Cr33pz0r
<ubottu> Cr33pz0r: thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 10804 kB, installed size 32464 kB
<Cr33pz0r> okay tnx
<sergiumihai> Hi
<Mka> Leissi: then copy menu.lst to the grub folder
<Leissi> mka, are you absolutely positively sure that will work?
<Mka> Leissi: yes
<Leissi> I'll come haunt you later if it doesnt
<sergiumihai> anyone know, how to know what codecs totem is using to play files? (I have installed libxine codecs but still can't play files)
<usertwo> DasEi: i reinstalled evolution. still no change. I checked the forums, no help
<Leissi> mka, so I'll save it at boot/grub?
<Mka> Leissi: no
<Mka> Leissi: save it at your home directory for now
<Mka> and use "sudo cp ~/menu.lst /media/disk-1/boot/grub"
<k20> Hello everyone, i need some help. i'm having issue with my synaptics, it seem to be in line 55, i am running ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<Leissi> Mka: all right, done
<Leissi> now what
<xiong> Uh-oh. A couple of different utilities are refusing to run. They say, "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." They don't give me the option to provide a password. This includes a utility I used successfully just a few minutes ago.
<fhenning09> Anyone know to increase window size and display in virtualBox guest OS full screen?
<kassoulet> jove ?
<jove> hello kasooulet
<kassoulet> ha cool
<Mka> Leissi:  confirm that "ls /media/disk-1/boot/grub" shows menu.lst as well
<usertwo> if i delete everything in the .evolution folder, and then start evolution, will it recreate the files from scratch or just crash?
<root> hi evrybody
<Leissi> mka, it does
<hipodilski> hi guys I wonder do you know of any workaround to an annoying issue with gnome-screensaver running while watching movies?
<Mka> Leissi: done
<Mka> Leissi: reboot!!
<Leissi> Guest11149: that nick is reserved in this network, I suggest you use something else
<Leissi> mka, all right
<foey> Anyone here used Citadel? I feel like having a play :-)
<Leissi> let's see if anything blows up
<Leissi> I'll be back if it works
<Leissi> or if it doesn't
<Mka> Leissi: ok
<fhenning09> whats the apt-get command to update from 8.10 to 9.03?
<sd> hi people
<sd> i have problem with the x server
<sd> it did not run with user
<sd> but it runs with root
<sd> any suggetions pls??
<kamikazeee> hi to all
<sd> i have problem with the x server
<sd> any suggetions pls??
<sd> it did not run with user
<joshua__> okay i have a printer that is wireless how can i set ubuntu up to use it?
<Leissi_> so hm
<Leissi_> Mka, it works, and it doesn't work
<scoop21> hi guys
<Leissi_> it executes all right, but I end up in GRUB4DOS interface
<lunix> irc.ptnet.org
<Mka> .021
<Leissi_> windows 7 boots well though, thank you very much for this :)
<stepomaticc> hipodilski: disable it
<pawel> haloo
<pawel> scascsa
<pawel> sacas
<Mka> Leissi: but whats the problem
<pawel> asssdsada
<pawel> dasdas
<pawel> dasd
<pawel> asd
<FloodBot3> pawel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scoop21> does anybody nows to install fglrx, because jockey can't find a x hardware
<Leissi> Mka, I end up in GRUB interface
<Leissi> with grub>
<boscop> I want to set the time that a pidgin notification shows up, proportional to the length of it, and it should show the whole msg, not just terminate with "..."
<Leissi> the same interface if you just type grub into terminal
<pawel> o co tuu chodzi ????????????
<LjL> !pl | pawel
<ubottu> pawel: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<pawel> dlaczzego nie moweimy po polu?
<pawel> jest to dziwne ?
<Mka> Leissi: I know that interface but I dont know much about it.
<LjL> we don't understand polish.
<Leissi> Mka, hmm
<Leissi> well that's where I end up if I choose ubuntu from bootloader
<Mka> Leissi: there is little I could do beyond this point I am afraid
<pawel> i dont anderstand english
<LjL> pawel: then /join #ubuntu-pl
<pawel> jak join ?
<LjL> pawel: write /join #ubuntu-pl
<DasEi> usertwo: hm, it's not configured in /etc  but in /usr/share/evolution/  , so give it a try purge just evolution (the one), them remove the whole evolution dir with subdirs, then reinstall
<pawel> ok
<pawel> ok
<shai> How do I get vino to run? I set it up using vino-preferences and it still won't run :( what am I doing wrong?
<shai> What might I be missing?
<DasEi> paul65: I just jused the player in hardy with no probs, any particular reason (did you buy it ?) for not using virtualbox ?
<pawel> feewe
<MungoPark> hello, I get a "Failed to initialize HAL" when logging into gdm
<DasEi> MungoPark: look at output of dmesg and check /var/log/syslog to see what causes this
<MungoPark> this is from the log: libhal.c 3483 : Error unsubscribing to signals, error=Connection is closed
<MungoPark> process 7781: arguments to dbus_connection_get_dispatch_status() were incorrect, assertion "connection != NULL" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 4081.This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<x404x> is that hal 9000 ?
<guest17747> Hey people, I'm new to IRC... is there an IRC command that will remove all the people the users that entering and exiting the chat room?
<guest17747> So, I can just see the messages?
<DasEi> guest17747: which messenger ?
<hacker_kid> is there any speech to text program for ubuntu?
<ugliefrog_> does anyone know where i can get a converter in linux that converts like a jpeg ot bitmap into a *.exe file
<guest17747> Pidgin
<Dantonic> anyone use K9Copy?
<Mka> Leissi: Can we try something?
<DasEi> guest17747: buddy list > preferences > plugins > join-leave plugin
<guest17747> kool
<guest17747> I'll try that
<Mka> Leissi: type "sudo grub" to enter that interface
<BWARG> mysql doesnt install correctly
<BWARG> ive tried for days
<BWARG> i even did a fresh install of ubuntu
<Mka> Leissi: then "find /boot/grub/stage1"
<scoop21> anybody knows about install  fglrx ?
<Scunizi> BWARG: are you installing from the repos?
<DasEi> Mka: thank for pulling leiss.. through :)
<yellow12> I'm on a gateway laptop with an intel video card driver and an additional monitor.  With the displays mirrored ubuntu runs really fast, once I change it to true duals ubuntu get horribly slow. Anyone seen this?
<BWARG> ive had a guru ssh into my computer and he couldnt figure out what was going on
<tehbaut> can mount show which drives are hd(x,y)?
<ugliefrog_> does anyone know where i can get a converter in linux that converts like a jpeg ot bitmap into a *.exe file
<stepomaticc> scoop21: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<guest17747> DasEi: Thanks, it worked!
<scoop21> ugliefrog_:  why *.exe
<DasEi> scoop21: I'm leaving soon, basics :
<Scunizi> ugliefrog_: you want to convert a pic into an .exe file?  I'm puzzled.. why?
<DasEi> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadow_360> hi! aragon
<tehbaut> or is it sda=hd(0,x), sdc=hd(2,x) ... ?
<scoop21> DasEi: no basics, but jokey can't find any x hardware
<Mka> DasEi: and that is to say ... ?
<guest17747> yellow12: I've got two Dell machines here at work running Ubuntu with dual monitors but I never could get the second monitor to work.  As of now, Ubuntu just copies the first monitor onto the second
<BWARG> im about at the point im going to make "flite "im your computer and i hate you"" happen on startup
<MungoPark> DasEi, I think I read somewhere that this is somehow related to start priorities of gdm and dbus. What does S13 or S20 mean?
<yellow12> guest17747: it's working ok it just makes my machine run like crap, i've turned off all of the effects too
<ugliefrog_> Scunizi, it will dispaly it without a viewere self loading if u will....i had one yrs ago in windows but i cant seem to find one in ubuntu
<shadow_360> bwarg your very funny!
<scoop21> DasEi: i' have tried fglrx, but the screen is only black after install
<DasEi> Mka: It's just I don't like to dissapear in the middle of a walk-through and so are fond of you doing it
<BWARG> im going to the store but if you can figure out if its a problem with the package please tell me
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Scunizi> ugliefrog_: .exe is not a format that is supported in linux other then to say it can "uncompress" it .. even in windows now NOBODY looks at a pic in an .exe file.. just too much danger there to run malicious code
<DasEi> scoop21: did you install another driver previously ?
<scoop21> DasEi: no
<Scunizi> ugliefrog_: besides.. every system I'm aware of has built in viewers for pics
<DasEi> scoop21: which card ?
<shadow_360> shogun_X where are you my friend???/
<scoop21> DasEi: only that in the first install
<paul65> DasEI: I went through the link at lauchpad and got an error about the files.  I was not aware of VBox until after I went down the VMware route.
<foey> How can I install firefox 3.5 via apt-get? Is there a package? Im currently using 3.0
<stepomaticc> scoop21: did you do aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guest17747> yellow12: well if you find a solution, it'd be great to hear it.  I've heard Ubuntu runs really pretty fast but I still don't feel the speedy-ness.  I have a feeling it might have to do with my video monitor not having the correct driver.  Or maybe that doesn't effect anything?
<Scunizi> !ff35 > foey
<ubottu> foey, please see my private message
<ugliefrog_> Scunizi, Now i understand everyones panic to the question. Its not malicious...I guess i should have explained it better. And yes ppl convert images to exe I used to in windows convert gim animations to exe. But like I said that was along time ago
<hanshenrik> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin == good way to install? or should i do it manually?
<scoop21> DasEi: Ati x700
<CalebgambTheAwes> Will ubuntu eat my hard drive if i partition it?
<Steil> yes
<ugliefrog_> *gif
<Steil> it will eat it and spit it out
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: define "eat"
<Steil> and haves ex with your dog
<CalebgambTheAwes> Delete my precious windows
<paul65> DasEI:  what is the link in Hardy to get the fix? Also, will vbox let me run multiple virtuals simultateously?
<MudMcGreedy> what recommendations are there for recording your desktop ?? what programs seem to do a good job ? ( ubuntu 9.04)
<zvacet> CalebgambTheAwes : no
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: if you dont read the screen, yes
<baggar11> hanshenrik: I've installed phpmyadmin via synaptic fine
<Scunizi> ugliefrog_: like you said.. it's been years.. I haven't seen anything that will do that in windows or linux
<foey> ubottu : many thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about many thanks
<DasEi> paul65: the vmwareplayer is free, though can't build own images, but lots of build ones are out, exept can use trial vmserver-package ;; vbox > get it from their website (better then the one in repo), performs better in my eyes (footprint) and also allows you to create own images
<CalebgambTheAwes> lol but...any poiners?
<Scunizi> MudMcGreedy: recordmydesktop-gtk or similar
<scoop21> DasEi: until next, i must work, a little bit
<scoop21> bye
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: backup before you play, read the screen and go slow
<DasEi> scoop21: np
<Scunizi> DasEi: paul65 vmware-server is also "no charge" but not free code.. works but it's pretty much a heavy weight.. vbox is better
<DasEi> paul65: both allow simultanous images, if your comp can do it
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ill just use WUBI
<DasEi> Scunizi: see above XD
<dark_visions> net.org
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: your call, the installed alongside and can resize NTFS, but Linux comes with no SLA and no garuntees
<zvacet> CalebgambTheAwes : follow on screen instructions or download http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ and make partition with it partition format for ubuntu ext3
<DasEi> paul65: I suggest you get virtualbox.deb from their homepage, then install guest additions in your image and be fine
<CalebgambTheAwes> hmm....so to change my partition table to install ubuntu
<Sirisian> "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" before I run this is this normally what you guys would use to build a kernel?
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: you will resize the NTFS to make room for the install
<guest17747> Does anyone know a good tutorial of how to put Ubuntu (or any OS) onto a bootable USB flash?  I need to format a laptop without an optical drive.
<paul65> Scunizi and DasEI: I'll try vbox, thanks for the insight
<DasEi> !usb | guest17747
<ubottu> guest17747: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zvacet> CalebgambTheAwes : you have to give space to new OS so shrink one partition (defragment few times before)
<yellow12> guest17747: are you using an intel graphics card?
<Scunizi> CalebgambTheAwes: if you're doing testing and just want to "see what it's like" dual boots work fine.  Another alternative to Wubi is running Virtual Box in windows.  It'll allow you to run ubuntu in a window in windows..
<ard1an> im booting from a Live USB but i have some files in the USB how can mount the usb ?
<DasEi> ..and off
<Scunizi> paul65: :)
<ActionParsnip> ard1an: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/
<guest17747> ubottu: cool, I'll check those links out, thanks!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest17747> yellow12: The machines I'm referring to are two Dell Optiplex 745 computers which have ATI graphics cards (I believe)
<sebsebseb> hi
<sheepsy> ubottu: Whoever made you say that wasn't being very nice to bots.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CalebgambTheAw-1> Remember the exploit with like newmessage say hihihi or something?
<yellow12> guest17747: oh gotcha ok, I think I just found a solution for an intel card but it's reverting back to an older driver.
<guest17747> hmmm... ok
<sheepsy> Hey all, how do I find out whether aptitude has nvidia drivers for the card I'm about to get? I'm going to get this mobo: http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=019329&cid=MBD.350
<sheepsy> How do I find out whether Ubuntu has support for GeForce 8200?
<Biovore> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CalebgambTheAw-1> !food
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food
<Biovore> sheepsy: the "new" nvidia driver supports 8200 I believe
<CalebgambTheAw-1> !acer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  CalebgambTheAw-1
<ubottu> CalebgambTheAw-1: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Scunizi> sheepsy: I have a board with the 8200 chipset and vid card.. the old 173 drivers were miserable.. I've resorted to using the drivers directly from Nvidia and they work fine..
<MudMcGreedy> thank you Scunizi for the infomation
<Scunizi> MudMcGreedy: np :)
<spaceBARbarian> i am getting some weird errors when trying to install apache2 with apt get, can someone help me http://pastebin.org/29865
<sheepsy> Scunizi: Binary install from nvidia site?
<Dantonic> !k9copy
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usertwo> how can delete all my settings from evolution?
<sheepsy> Scunizi: Cause there is nvidia-glx-180, in aptitude...
<ajhtiredwolf> sheepsy, there are instructions for installing nvidia drivers on the Ubuntu website
<Scunizi> sheepsy: yes.. DO read their instructions to make it work right.. it's not hard but if you don't uninstall certain nvidia bits that ubuntu has already loaded you'll end up with the command line until you sort it out.
<sheepsy> Scunizi: K. Thanks.
<sheepsy> ajhtiredwolf: Thanks.
<Scunizi> sheepsy: 180 was ok depending on the version.. there's 180.5x etc.
<usertwo> when i reinstall evolution, why isnt it downloading anything from the repository?
<ajhtiredwolf> usertwo, files are kept in the cache
<fearful> usertwo, have you tried to purge evolution and reinstalling it?
<sheepsy> Scunizi: I'll try. Thanks. Gotta go :)
<Scunizi> sheepsy: I'd also google that board and ubuntu to see if there are other issues related to it.
<spaceBARbarian> i am getting some weird errors when trying to install apache2 with apt get, can someone help me http://pastebin.org/29865
<ajhtiredwolf> usertwo, to get rid of all files sudo apt-get uninstall program --purge
<Scunizi> spaceBARbarian: are you trying to install a LAMP setup?
<spaceBARbarian> Scunizi>> yeah
<usertwo> fearful: yes..i did sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution and then sudo apt-get install evolution
<Scunizi> spaceBARbarian: the easiest way is to open Synaptic and go to Edit > Mark packages by task .. then choose LAMP Server .. it'll do it all at once correctly
<zvacet> usertwo : because deb package is already in var/cache/apt/archives
<ctmjr> usertwo: because when you installed it the first time it downloaded the .deb and put it in apt-cache so when you re-install it it looks there first
<spaceBARbarian> Scunizi>> okay, but im sure it will still get that error in installing apache, so i might as well fix that now
<fearful> usertwo, just do sudo apt-get purge evolution then sudo updatedb && locate *evolution* and see what files are still there under that name
<CalebgambTheAw-1> Uh my firefox is dead...Or is it just me... Whenever i goto my site, http://calebgamb.on.toribash.com , it has a server error, but on my ipod touch, it works fine...Can you guys check it out and make sure its only me?
<usertwo> zvacet: ctkmr: so if i delete the .deb file from var/cache/apt/archives it should do a fresh install and give me a firt timr wizard wgen i start evolution?
<Scunizi> spaceBARbarian: I'm not sure that those errors are anything to worry about.. you might ask in #ubuntu-server or #apache .. possibly #linux
<KB1JWQ> CalebgambTheAw-1: Works in lynx here.
<Enissay_> Hi guys, how can i use the windows  key to launch the main menu please?
<ajhtiredwolf> usertwo, no, the deb files dont hodl your configuration files
<CalebgambTheAw-1> Can all of u check please? We might have to do a circlereport lolz
<CalebgambTheAw-1> to the devs
<usertwo> ajhtiredwolf: so if i delete the deb files AND purge evolution, that should do it?
<spaceBARbarian> #apache
<sebsebseb> CalebgambTheAw-1: circlereport???
<CalebgambTheAw-1> lol
<Scunizi> KB1JWQ: Hi Corey.. kd6wqk here
<CalebgambTheAw-1> idk...Does it all work for all of you
<sebsebseb> CalebgambTheAw-1: what did you mean by that?   also you can try another browser on your install where you say it won't in Firefox
<ajhtiredwolf> usertwo, yes... but you dont need to delete the deb file unless you are assuming it was corruted or something
<KB1JWQ> CalebgambTheAw-1: Are you just spamming your site, or is there an actual problem?
<fearful> Enissay, on the keyboard shortcut menus change the 'Show the panel's main menu to the windows key.
<zvacet> usertwo :  open home directory> ctrl+h and delete .evolution folder reinstal evolution from synaptic
<calete> Hola alguien abla español
<calete> Hola alguien abla español
<calete> Hola alguien abla español
<FloodBot3> calete: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !es |  calete
<ubottu> calete: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<usertwo> zvacet: i tried that...i also tried sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution or should that be uninstall?
<Enissay_> fearful, lol just found it, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/use-the-windows-key-for-the-start-menu-in-ubuntu-linux/, thanks for your help
<zvacet> !es | calete
<calete> ayuda en español porfabor
<sebsebseb> !es |  calete
<ubottu> calete: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fearful> Enissay, your welcome.
<ajhtiredwolf> zvacet, assuming those are  the only configuration files
<CalebgambTheAw-1> Actual prob dude
<calete> gracias
<KB1JWQ> CalebgambTheAw-1: Welp, I can't replicate it here.  And by "here" we're talking from three continents.
<usertwo> ajhtiredwolf: there are some files in usr/lib/evolution shall i delete those too?
<zvacet> usertwo : what happened afte you delete .evolution and reinstall it
<KB1JWQ> Now four.  works from all of them, CalebgambTheAw-1
<CalebgambTheAwes> oops i discomnected
<CalebgambTheAwes> ok its my firefox then
<KB1JWQ> Gee, ya think? :-)
<fearful> Does anyone know how to enable usb support for Sun Virtual Box I've tried everything online and nothing seems to work :S
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ok how do i reinstall it
<usertwo> zvacet: no change...all my settings are back. is it picking up the settings from usr/lib/evolution/ evolution-data-server?
<sebsebseb> calete:  :) np
<BL67> i'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on an acer travelmate 4010 and every menu option to boot when selected causes it to freeze up
<KB1JWQ> CalebgambTheAwes: Unlikely to resolve the issue; this isn't Windows.
<CalebgambTheAwes> oh
<htorres11393> BL67 u have a bad disk
<JoshuaP0x1> I;m running jaunty and FF3. When I try to run anything flash, the browser lags bad and the flash player shows only frames of the flash movie. I am able to view the flash movie fine in Opera
<ActionParsnip> BL67: did you md5 test the ISO and verify the CD once booted to?
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ok reinstall ubuntu
<KB1JWQ> Disable extensions, see if it's still having issues, CalebgambTheAwes.  If so, start Firefox in safe mode.
<CalebgambTheAwes> :p
<JoshuaP0x1> any ideas?
<CalebgambTheAwes> ok
<JoshuaP0x1> I uninstall and reinstalled
<JoshuaP0x1> and updated flash
<zvacet> usertwo :maybe I really don´t know
<ActionParsnip> JoshuaP0x1: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: ah yes Firefox Flash issues
<JoshuaP0x1> ActionParsnip: no
<CalebgambTheAwes> Okay safe mode how i do that for firefox
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Flash goes bad for some of us in the Firefox in Ubuntu
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: are you having them as well?
<luciano> ola
<ActionParsnip> CalebgambTheAwes: firefox -safe-mode
<biglsells> Can anyone help me? Ive searched the internet hi and low and the forums and have read a great deal about touch screens but all of the help seems out of date by at least 3-4 years and isnt helping me. I have 6 point of sale / internet kiosks that have lcd touch screens by microtouch. They connect to the computer via a built in ps/2 port. When I install and run ubuntu and touch the screen the
<biglsells> pointer jumps all over with no control. It thinks the touch screen is a mouse and maybe not translating things correctly? Any help would be greatly appreciated. send me a msg /msg biglsells
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ok
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: yeah, whats up with that? one day it's fine, one day it's not
<CalebgambTheAwes> Done
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ill open the page
<BL67> I don't think it's frozen, actually,
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: and not much can be done about that if anything really  since it's closed source, well not anymore, but I had issues in the past,  with Ubuntu 8.10 or whatever,  where Firefox would  get really slow and that when Flash was being used in it
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ok it loaded nao
<BL67> I take out the cd and it instantly shows an IO error
<leissi> roight
<KB1JWQ> CalebgambTheAwes: Okay then, you've likely done something witn an extension.
<BL67> sot it's taking a damn long time to load
<CalebgambTheAwes> Okay
<htorres11393> BL67 u can't take out the cd
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Which Flash plugin does Opera use?
<htorres11393> u have to restart the machine first
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Is it using the same one as Firefox or not?
<usertwo> zvacet: no worries..
<CalebgambTheAwes> ...Ill uninstall all my toolbars
<htorres11393> or waitt
<leissi> Mka, I decided to format some space and install ubuntu "properly", so now I got the bootloader working
<ActionParsnip> BL67: did you verify the CD?
<leissi> but there's still 3 links to windows bootloader for some reason
<scared> hi, I am trying to install the netbook remix and the installer simply fails to resize my existing partitions without giving any specific reason other than it failed. I have a windows NFTS partition which I can't get rid of, what are my other options ?
<htorres11393> u gotta go to the menu and pick eject cd and shut down
<htorres11393> that's how i did it when i first installed it a year ago
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ok ive done uninstalling the addons
<zvacet> usertwo : sorry not been much of help
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ill open firefox
<BL67> actionparsnip yes
<CalebgambTheAwes> Go on my page
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: I think it's also got to do with how Firefox  handles plugins
<ActionParsnip> BL67: try some bootoptions
<CalebgambTheAwes> And....................
<CalebgambTheAwes> Fixed :D
<BL67> Like noapci?
<CalebgambTheAwes> Ty
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | BL67
<ubottu> BL67: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: basically if one plugin goes bad, the whole browser can go bad, but with other browsers such as Opera this is not the case, or something like that
<Mka> leissi: ok
<Mka> leissi: but that is the hard way
<Mka> leissi: anyway it was harder to do how we were trying anyway
<Enissay_> My laptop sleeps after inactivity, how can i change it so it shutdown?
<leissi> mka, yeah I noticed
<alexmex90> hello!
<Mka> hi
<foey> Anyone know if there is a widget which will give me my free RAM as text?
<jordy240> hi does anyone know a command to set the defualt browser?
<d_b> I created a textfile containing the url to every comic on http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comic.php (example: http://www.ctrlaltdelonline.com/comics/20090325.jpg ) but when I do: wget --random-wait --retry-connrefused -i ctrlaltdel.txt   I get "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found    Location: /error.html [following]". So I'm getting error on all of them, but the links work. Any idea how I can solve this?
<Maritim> foey: check out conky
<foey> Maritim : Will do, many thanks
<alexmex90> I would like to install ubuntu in a second partition, I already have Crunchbang, how I would remove Crunchbang in favor of Ubuntu??
<Maritim> foey: you're welcome.
<sebsebseb> jordy240: a widget as in something to add to the desktop?
<zvacet> jordy240 : system>preferences>prefered programs (or something similar)
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: so is there a way to get FF working, maybe uninstall/reinstall?
<leissi> now comes the "fun" part
<biglsells> Touchscreen help anyone?
<leissi> how do I install drivers
<sebsebseb> zvacet:   jordy240   no that's for setting up default programs
<zvacet> alexmex90 : backup all dadta/files and install Ubuntu on top of it
<ActionParsnip> alexmex90: delete the partitions that make up crunch, then use the space to install ubuntu to
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: well no not exactly
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: if at all really
<stsm> nice so you guys decided to remove kdelibs?
<Mka> alexmex90: delete the partition with Crunchbag
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: so Flash in Firefox makes Firefox go bad, and then the computer becomes slow or?
<stsm> pretty nice, that means my professor will run into trouble tomorrow trying to make us install klogic....
<jordy240> sebsebseb: I want all links that i click to open in shirtoko
<fearful> Has anyone used Mozilla Minefield (3.6)
<stsm> any suggestions to still install the stuff thats apperantly randomly deleted from the repo?
<Guest98854> does anyone know a way to get usb devices to show up in a virtual machine running in virtualbox?
<zvacet> sebsebseb : doesn´t there option for default browser under internet
<JoshuaP0x1> Flash does not run properly in FF. Its slow and choppy.
<JoshuaP0x1> but fine in Opera
<stsm> Guest98854, if you use virtualbox OSE thats not possible
<alexmex90> what I exactly want to do is install ubuntu in other partition, move some files from Crunchbang to Ubuntu and remove Crunchbang to stay only with ubuntu
<sebsebseb> jordy240:  zvacet     hmm turns out I was trying to reply to the wrong issue
<Guest98854> really? maybe that is my problem
<erUSUL> stsm: we do not decide anything here. just give support.
<foey> Maritim : I've installed it via apt-get but theres nothing on my menus
<sebsebseb> jordy240:   zvacet     I mean I got the name mixed up
<erUSUL> !info kdelibs | stsm
<ubottu> stsm: kdelibs (source: kdelibs): core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8.2 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 80 kB
<zvacet> sebsebseb : np
<stsm> Guest98854, theres virtualbox OSE (open source edition) and another one
<jordy240> zvacet: ??
<VCoolio> fearful: a year ago yes, now I stick with 3.5
<sebsebseb> jordy240:   yes   what  zvacet  suggested by the sounds of it for your issue though
<Guest98854> can i switch easily or do i have to install the guest os again?
<DrChirs> I've got a badly broken apache2.2 package; when I try to run apt-get -f install, dpkg exits with error code 1; can anybody help me out?
<erUSUL> stsm: they are there so i dunno what are you complaining about. just trolling i guess
<VCoolio> fearful: swiftweasel that is
<Ido_> Hey guys, a quick question: is there any virtual box for linux with a feature like the new one of Windows, where you can just right click and open your program with the virtually installed OS instead of loading it and opening the file from it?
<sebsebseb> zaggynl:  system > preferences > preffered applications
<stsm> erUSUL, they wont download on my comp
<sebsebseb> jordy240: uh  for you above ^^^^^
<erUSUL> stsm: have you turned on your computer ?
<fearful> VCoolio, 3.5 is better?
<stsm> erUSUL, Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5-data_4.2.2-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb
<stsm>   404 Not Found
<stsm> erUSUL, is that clear anough for you?
<stsm> or shall i make a drawing?
<stsm> now stop acting like a #@$@#$
<sebsebseb> zaggynl: messaged wrong one,   auto complete hmm isn't working for me these days, as well as it used to
<erUSUL> stsm: no it is. until now i only here a baseless rant...
<VCoolio> fearful: all add-ons and stuff work; so no geekiness required ;) also swiftweasel is better and there is no 3.6 for that
<Guest98854> also, i cannot get my volume up, down, or mute buttons to work correctly, they are ampped correctly, but do not change the volume settings, anyone know how to fix this in 9.04?
<stsm> erUSUL, its VERY frustrating if you think "ok to open this file i jut need to get klogic and ill be fine"
<stsm> to then find out the intire kde libs are gone
<stsm> 5.0 aswell
<jordy240> thanks zvacet and sebsebseb
<xiong> Is there a straightforward way of telling Synaptic that I've downloaded a .deb package to Downloads?
<VCoolio> fearful: you can just install 3.6 next to 3.5 and see how you like it
<mikejet> which project is responsible for incorporating devilspie into the default ubuntu install? GTK or gnome?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Flash issues are common  in Firefox
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: in Ubuntu
<zvacet> jordy240 . anytime
<vivgrn> i have a dell optiplex with internal speakers but , in ubuntu the sound does'nt come . headphones are required. any tweak?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: and  there isn't really anything that can be done  about it, because it's closed source,  you can try  Gnash and Swfdec as alternatives to Adobe Flash in Firefox though,  might be good enough for your usage
<JoshuaP0x1> amazing that Dell would ship an OS that has such big problems.
<errr1> if I want to update my php how can I see what version it will update to NOT USING A GUI
<erUSUL> stsm: i can only think that is a human error on the sysadmins of the ubuntu machines. security is not mirrored (afaik) so you will have to wait untill someone fix it
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Does Opera in Ubuntu get it's own Flash plugin, or use the  Firefox one?
<VCoolio> errr1: apt-cache policy <package>
<stsm> erUSUL, this is my own machine and its allmost a clean install :s
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1:   Adobe Flash issues are not Ubuntu/Linux's fault, they are Adobes
<fearful> VCoolio, on 3.6 my shortcuts in panel or desktop wont launch the brwoser
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: I don't know. I know that flash works better in Opera.
<alexmex90> any advice for me??
<errr1> VCoolio: thank you
<stsm> well it doesnt mather, i guess ill have to find myself something else thqt just works
<scoop21> Hi guys,
<stsm> thqnx for the help qnyway
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: I already gave a possible reason for that as well
<Ido_> Anyone knows about a linux port for Ventrilo?
<vivgrn> i have a dell optiplex with internal speakers but , in ubuntu the sound does'nt come . headphones are required. any tweak?
<VCoolio> fearful: you need to set is as default browser in system > prefs> preferred apps
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: maybe so but flash works well in the MS  and Mac world
<Mka> alexmex90: what is holding you back from installing ubuntu then?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Adobe do not make Flash properly for Linux
<foey> Does anyone support linux servers/desktops within their job?
<alexmex90> well I'm not sure what I have to do in order to completely (and safely) remove Crunchbang
<fearful> VCoolio, alright but anyway I'll install 3.5 instead if 3.6 won't accept as much add-ons
<alexmex90> do I only have to delete the partition?
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: well they should start very soon. If big companies like Dell is backing it, adobe should get on the ball.
<Mka> alexmex90: type "sudo gparted" on terminal and resize the partitions to create files for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: when I say closed source, do you even know what I mean?
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: yes.
<Mka> alexmex90: I meant to say filesystem not files.
<zvacet> alexmex90 : you will do it during installation of ubuntu
<mgv2> why does the english xchat spell checker go away when i change my system language?
<Mka> aleaxmex90: do not delete any partition
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: Dell are selling  Ubuntu pre installed,  and it's been quiet a while now,  but it's still hidden away
<scoop21> if i start openoffice.org, wich is installed from ubuntu standard repositories, the systems hangs completly with a black screen, after that i only can hardstart the pc
<VCoolio> fearful: there is an add-on that forces add-ons to install despite ff being too new, or you can download add-ons and edit the file inside to adjust the 'maximum ff version'
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: you can't just get onto the Ubuntu Dell stuff from their main page etc
<xiong> Currently, I can open the downloaded .deb in Firefox, which prompts me to the GDebi package installer -- this is clunky.
<fearful> VCoolio, ok thanks ill look into that :p
<jorn> is here anyone who could help me with getting ntop up and running?
<mgv2> how can i make xchat to load servers at starting?
<Mka> alexmex90: you may need to use the live CD to resize
<VCoolio> fearful: that doesn't guarantee stableness of course, but I had no troubles there
<fearful> VCoolio, great thanks for the advice and help :p
<xiong> I suppose I could do the same thing from Nautilus.
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: It may be  far from perfect,  but we should be thankful  that Adobe even bother making Flash for Linux,  because most commercial software companies use  the,  Linux does not have enough market share on the desktop excuse,  when it comes to them not making something for it.   Well  Adobe do for their other products, Photoshop etc.
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: You can try Gnash and Swfdec instead of Adobe Flash in Firefox, they may work better for you
<Dantonic> !k9copy
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<alexmex90> ok, so I resize partition, install ubuntu on the free space, move important files from crunchbang to ubuntu partition, delete crunchbang partition, resize ubuntu partition to use the space that crunchbang used and the end?
<snowveil> what program can I use to format to NTFS under linux?
<zacktrack> snowveil: mkfs.ntfs
<vivgrn> snowveil ntfs-3g
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: there are also quite a few other browsers for Linux,  where  Flash will probably be more ok
<pazsion> no sound in ubuntu 8.04?
<sebsebseb> pazsion: ah yes pulseaudio issues for 8.04 hmm
<pazsion> soundblaster 5.1 audigy 1 32-bit?
<Mka> alexmex90: exactly!
<sebsebseb> pazsion: Did sound ever work?
<alexmex90> ok! I will try :P
<pazsion> its detected and i believe i had it working.. some reason its not..
<alexmex90> thanks!
<leissi> hmm
<sebsebseb> pazsion: ok try this
<sebsebseb> pazsion: killall pulseaudio
<leissi> how do I fit a 4:3 resolution of 1600x1200 to fit a 5:4 config?
<sebsebseb> pazsion: and hopefuly your sound works then :)
<VCoolio> snowveil: maybe gparted can, but to format to ntfs I think (shame shame) you should use windows
<pazsion> =C
<zacktrack> VCoolio: no
<snowveil> gparted can with ntfsprogs installed :)
<snowveil> just installed it from the repositories
<ThePunisher> :}
<snowveil> but my drive has an invalid superblock :-/
<snowveil> so googling that one now :)
<zacktrack> type "mkfs.ntfs --help", this is the best way
<fearful> VCoolio, even if I change prefer applications to 3.6, if I add the mozilla minefield shortcut to panel or desktop it won't run the first time. But it runs in the Applications > Internet shortcut
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: Thank you for you advice. I installed Opera and everything seems fine now. Flash plays just fine. I don't like knowing something is not working on my computer, but if I hear others saying it's a known issue, i feel better about it.
<Beastmode> hey everyone
#ubuntu 2009-09-30
<Beastmode> how can i install new login screens for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: maybe you can help me with a little something now
<JoshuaP0x1> sure. what's up?
<pazsion> fawk it i'll reinstal SB drivers..
<fearful> VCoolio, after I open one window from Applicatino > Internet > Mozilla 3.6 I can run a new window from the shortcuts.
<VCoolio> fearful: what command is in the shortcuts?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: well not right now, but on the other computer I want to give the new Opera a try for Linux :),   but  I was wondering about Flash.   Does it use the same one as Firefox, or does it have to be installed in another way?
<mikejet> what's the webpage that summarizes what ubuntu's long term gnome/UI strategy is?
<VCoolio> fearful: and compare that to the one in the menu (right click the menubutton)
<fearful> VCoolio, firefox-3.6 %u and it matches under the menu edit one too.
<JoshuaP0x1> Don't know. I installed it and it just worked.
<VCoolio> fearful: ah, right
<Beastmode> so anyone ever change their login screen?
<VCoolio> fearful: that's just crazy, I don't know
<fearful> VCoolio, I thought the same haha
<Beastmode> i got one from here http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=2 , but i dont know how to install it
<pazsion> what is a patch loader?
<VCoolio> Beastmode: yeah, but not much use anymore with karmic coming
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: I have to run dude. Anything else?
<fearful> VCoolio, and awkardly when I exit the last window I have opened I get the logout sound of Ubuntu.
<ThePunisher> wow a lot of people in this channel O_O
<JoshuaP0x1> sebsebseb: thanks again for your help.
<Beastmode> what is Karmic?
<pazsion> answer my question?
<VCoolio> fearful: I have NEVER heard something like that, wow
<sebsebseb> JoshuaP0x1: or is Opera just installed, and Flash works no problem ?
<fearful> VCoolio, let me restart xorg maybe something has gone really wrong
<fearful> VCoolio, its a new jaunty install too.
<VCoolio> Beastmode: the next version of ubuntu, coming 29 of october
<ubuntistas> how can i completely remove xubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  Beastmode
<ubottu> Beastmode: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntistas> any command?
<Flannel> ubuntistas: "remove" to what extent?  The whole install? the GUI? Just xubuntu, keeping Ubuntu? or what?
<Beastmode> oh Vcoolio, Karmic wont have login screens? will it require me to install totally new or will i be able to upgrade keeping my existing settings?
<ubuntistas> the third one flannel
<Beastmode> sorry, i just installed ubuntu about 2 weeks ago
<Beastmode> so im very new to this
<Flannel> ubuntistas: Er, which one was that?  You want to go back to only Ubuntu?
<VCoolio> Beastmode: you can just upgrade, but it won't use gdm login screen but something else or at least it seems the users can't tweak it anymore
<ubuntistas> yup
<Beastmode> oh
<Flannel> ubuntistas: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  If you want anything that comes with Ubuntu, either reinstall it afterwards, or modify that line so it won't be removed
<foey> May need to upgrade my linux-box, AMD XP2000, 768mb RAM, Geforce 2, 40Gb SATA2 Drive
<Beastmode> anywhere i can read about what changes will be in Karmic as oppposed to 9.04?
<foey> Its struggling with a couple of vms :D
<Flannel> Beastmode: #ubuntu+1 should be able to answer that
<Beastmode> ok
<Balsaq> bought a new cheapie 18.5 flatscreen, hooked it up to my 11 year old dell w/ubuntu 9.04, now runs WAY FASTER? never tweaked ubuntu left the insrall asis?
<blacksheep> hello
<leissi> Balsaq, that's what happens when you reboot
<Balsaq> ?
<leissi> nevermind :P
<Balsaq> gets faster when i reboot?
<fearful> VCoolio, worked like a charm haha...
<leissi> sorry, slipped out an insider thing :(
<Balsaq> well can i be an insider?
<Sirisian> How long does it normally take you guys to build the ubuntu kernel from scratch?
<VCoolio> fearful: solved? good, the logout sound was a _very_ weird one
<leissi> Balsaq, if you were you would've understood immediately :(
<Balsaq> thought it may help others who need speed like i did...who knew?
<fearful> VCoolio, yea I thought the same, but it's all cleared now sound and shortcuts thanks anyway!
<Balsaq> well insider werent always insiders you know
<ThePunisher> WTF always somebody leaving this channel and then someone else connecting
<ThePunisher> XD
<sebsebseb> !language | ThePunisher
<ubottu> ThePunisher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wahnfrieden_> hi
<wahnfrieden_> im interested in installing ubuntu on my car
<sebsebseb> !hi |  wahnfrieden_
<ubottu> wahnfrieden_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<wahnfrieden_> to replace the car management system
<wahnfrieden_> it's a BMW
<wahnfrieden_> are there any open source ABS projects?
<VCoolio> ThePunisher: you can switch off these messages in pidgin with enabling a plugin (do you use pidgin?)
<Beastmode> how come when i run update it tells me that new package 9.10 is available? so i should not install that unti october29?
<fearful> VCoolio, would you mind giving me the force add-on you were mention or where I can find it?
<ThePunisher> VCoolio no
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: Ubuntu isn't designed to run on your car, no.
<wahnfrieden_> Flannel: not what i asked
<wahnfrieden_> but thanks a lot anyway
<wahnfrieden_> im worried about turn signals
<wahnfrieden_> if there's some gnu software to handle them
<ThePunisher> is there in this channel translation script? my english is bad so i'm need a translator.
<wahnfrieden_> but it's not crucial because i can always just use hand signals
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: All of that stuff is taken care of by specialized embedded systems,which may run linux, but not Ubuntu.
<zed__> lol @ wahnfrieden_
<VCoolio> fearful: I'd have to check, I use the manual way: download the .xpi file, then open in archive manager, open install.rdf in texteditor and change the max version, save, let archive manager update the .xpi then open that with minefield > done.
<Balsaq> anyone using the web janitor? i have 3 files to get rid of but it says "am i aware i may break my cpmuter" if i dump them?
<fearful> VCoolio, alright, I'll give that a try instead sounds bettery anyway
<joshua__> best music management in the repos?
<wahnfrieden_> zed its not a laughing manner
<ThePunisher> somebody can help me with php?
<wahnfrieden_> matter
<wahnfrieden_> this is my life at stake, as i drive my car
<zed__> wahnfrieden_: wrong!
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: Please stay ontopic in this channel.
<ThePunisher> :/
<wahnfrieden_> i need to knwo that my brakes won't go out, just because RMS decided that some ubuntu driver that my car relies on, isn't GNU
<wahnfrieden_> or "free" enough for him
<Prohibited> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8027691#post8027691
<wahnfrieden_> i see.
<VCoolio> fearful: it will still prompt with updates, but those will not install of course, you have to repeat every time; depending on how many add-ons you use and how often they have updates you may prefer an add-on
<ThePunisher> g2g goodbye
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: Again, Ubuntu isn't appropriate for your particular needs at the moment.  Please find a more appropriate channel to ask in.
<wahnfrieden_> Flannel: what do you suggest, maybe #slackware or #gentoo ?
<fearful> VCoolio, ok thanks for the info again
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: They wouldn't be appropriate either.  You're looking for embedded linux, although I doubt many of your subsystems would use linux at all.
<wahnfrieden_> whys that?
<ctmjr> wahnfrieden_: ask your mechanic
<wahnfrieden_> sorry, I dont understand
<wahnfrieden_> ctmjr: he uses PC
<beasty> morning :)
<Flannel> wahnfrieden_: This is offtopic, if you'd like to continue, I'd be happy to explain it in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<ca> ...
<wahnfrieden_> oh?
<wahnfrieden_> i see.
<Prohibited> translation: move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wahnfrieden_> ok.
<wahnfrieden_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<biglsells> Please watch and help   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow6xZqakN-M
<Prohibited> NVIDIA upated my graphics driver for the first time since 2004 :D
<VCoolio> fearful: the add-on is "nightly tester tools"
<fearful> VCoolio, again thanks much appreaciated
<oafghani> will this chat room work on Windows XP?
<zed__> oafghani: yes
<Maritim> oafghani: of course it will.
<linxeh> oafghani: if you run a windows client like mIRC
<beasty> lol
<Maritim> if you run mIRC then there's a good chance someone might come to steal your soul
<oafghani> how do i change my username?
<oafghani> i dont think im registered
<ewp> /nick <new name>
<Flannel> oafghani: /nick newnick
<linxeh> Maritim: and running windows wont have already done that (on top of Bill stealing your money)
<beasty> lol since when is this a irc support channel ?
<beasty> :p
<linxeh> :)
<Just-Installed-U> a
<bewby> I have a problem with my USB mouse, and was wondering if anyone could help...I use ubuntu with gnome, and when I logged on a few minutes ago, instead of scrolling, the mouse wheel will control the volume. Anyone know what's wrong?
<bulazeem> i just fixed my sister's boss's computer and she also wants me to put an OS on it b/c her vista expired.  do you think that a complete computer noob would be fine with the new ubuntu?  i'm asking b/c last time i used ubuntu it was gusty (which was pretty user friendly), and i'm not sure how much more has improved.
<leissi> eek what
<leissi> suddendly
<leissi> xchat with no userlist
<^[o_O]^> yeah
<^[o_O]^> :p
<mgv2> how can i make xchat to load servers at starting?
<superjoe> anyone gotten an ntrig tablet laptop working with touch screen?
<mgv2> why does the english xchat spell checker go away when i change my system language?
<superjoe> or have a link to an article?
<beasty> mgv2: just disable it
<htorres11393> because it's not in english?
<superjoe> mgv2: xchat->network list->pick your channel->settnigs
<leissi> mgv2, server list, pick server you want to connect to, edit, connect at startup
<ryguy> Is there a good way to download aplbum art for an ipod in ubuntu
<ryguy> I need to fix my whole collection
<ubuntufan86> I was disappointed when I found out Ubuntu looks similiar to Windows.
<beasty> ubuntufan86: url ?
<ubuntufan86> I really wanted something different
<superjoe> ubuntufan86: you have a lot to learn, my friend
<ryguy> ubuntu looks liked windows?
<ubuntufan86> What URL?
<ryguy> are you on acid?
<bewby> I have a problem with my USB mouse, and was wondering if anyone could help...I use ubuntu with gnome, and when I logged on a few minutes ago, instead of scrolling, the mouse wheel will control the volume. Anyone know what's wrong?
<thedangler> hello, started ubuntu up today  and it loads and i get a black screen with flashing caps lock, what can i do?
<pablo_> hi
<htorres11393> it looks nothing like windows!
<mikejet> ubuntufan86, I'm very happy with the UI in 9.04, compared to the earlier version.
<ubuntufan86> I mean, I am tired of the windows on the screen.
<ryguy> ...what? you're tired of window based gui's?
<ryguy> theres a CLI if you want..
<superjoe> ubuntufan86: press ctrl+alt+f1
<htorres11393> then pres CTRL ALT F1
<htorres11393> if ur really sick of GUI
<sn3aky> blackbox
<sn3aky> fluxbox
<citizeen> linux still has a long way to go to catch up to windows in terms of GUI
<htorres11393> no way dude
<htorres11393> what makes you say that?
<citizeen> yes way dude
<htorres11393> why is windows better?
<zed__> ubuntu isn't too ugly, once you get the turd coloured theme...
<citizeen> the look the feel the everything
<xenogia> hey guys, im trying to setup so hellanzb loads up at midnight and closes at 12pm but i am having some issues with the crontab
<UbuntuTurd> ok
<mgv2> beasty, i want to have speel chech with my system to be in another language
<mgv2> superjoe, yes i see it
<xenogia> 30 09:28:01 dean-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[8957]: (dean) CMD (/usr/nzb_start.sh)
<xenogia> Sep 30 09:29:01 dean-desktop /USR/SBIN/CRON[9086]: (dean) CMD (/usr/nzb_stop.sh)
<zed__> UbuntuTurd: lol :)
<mikejet> I've set up Ctrl+1 thru Ctrl+4 to select workspaces 1 through 4, like on OSX. I like that.
<xenogia> is what it has in the logs
<xenogia> but it doesn't actually load up the process in the bash script
<sebsebseb> citizeen: I agree Ubuntu isn't that good for default eye candy, unlike many other distros, however even Ubuntu can be themed to look pretty nice
<sagaci> citizeen: you have the choice of what operating system you use, so if you prefer windows, then use windows
<mikejet> ubuntu needs to remove the part where the scrollwheel switches workspaces. that's horrible.
<htorres11393> you haven't proven anything
<citizeen> yes its ugly
<htorres11393> ugly is only an opinion
<htorres11393> i happen to think it looks good
<citizeen> it looks cheap
<htorres11393> if you make it look the way you want
<htorres11393> fix it up
<KnifeySpooney> what does?
<sagaci> citizeen: it's free
<htorres11393> use compiz and all that
<citizeen> it looks like my grandma drew it up
<mikejet> citizeen, maybe she did.
<htorres11393> can your grandma draw up awn dock or even better cairo dock?
<ctmjr> !ot
<UbuntuTurd> Once you get used to all the turd on Ubuntu backround.
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Evelina> How do I send variables from a php script to use in a bash script?
<UbuntuPoop> ok
<J11> well there was a Windows-like window manager
<citizeen> if you think linux gui is better, you know you are just in a denial
<bulazeem> anyone?
<KnifeySpooney> Evelina: I haven't tested this but try reading the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=981118
<UbuntuPoop> a
<citizeen> yes ubuntu is poop
<Beastmode> is miro a streaming player like sopcast or tvu are for windows?
<citizeen> you got that right my friend
<ctmjr> citizeen: this is a support channel not a debate channel #ubuntu-offtopic is where you should this discussion
<citizeen> im sorry i was just here to flirt
<htorres11393> lol wat a shitty attitude
<htorres11393> if you want' i can help you fix your desktop to make it look good
<ryguy> hm, when you press CTRL ALT F1, how do you get back to the GUI? >_>
<htorres11393> lollll
<KnifeySpooney> ctrl+alt+F7
<htorres11393> control alt f7
<arand> mikejet: the scroll workspace switch was removed as part of the papercuts afaik.
<bulazeem> ctmjr, it's also not really a support channel.  by telling the people that are debating where they can go to debate, you have infact given them more help than someone that had a real question...
<ryguy> hahaha
<ryguy> thanks
<KnifeySpooney> :P
<citizeen> the best GUI is the commando line mode
<homebrewcider> hey there using Xubuntu, and Krusader, trying to copy files to server, can view files okay in server, but when copying get error message that failed to write file to xxx
<Beastmode> Aynone ever use Miro?
<ryguy> homebrewcider: #xubuntu
<UbuntuPoop> .(  ): Applications  Places   System   ({_") |^| (?)
<reelonechris> citizeen, agreed :P
<mikejet> arand: Im a little confused about that. The scrollwheel/workspace thing still happens on my 9.04.
<htorres11393> yeah mikejet that's a feature
<citizeen> web looks better in lynx
<htorres11393> if you're not on a window it does that
<magikid> Beastmode: I have.  It a good vodcast player.
<reelonechris> citizeen, couldn't agree more, lol
<mikejet> htorres11393, I believe it is fixed, but don't know what version.
<sebsebseb> citizeen: now your starting to sound like a troll, however text only browsers can be fun
<Beastmode> magikid, is it like sopcast and tvu for windows?
<htorres11393> what doe you mean? what's fixed?
<mikejet> I really wish System->About would print 9.04, 9.10, etc, somewhere. It's nearly impossible to keep track.
<citizeen> only in linux do i get people to agree with me
<sebsebseb> !version |  mikejet
<ubottu> mikejet: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<magikid> Beastmode: No, it's not live.
<superjoe> you should just select a better appearance option
<citizeen> seriously, linux in GUI is complete crap
<superjoe> like clearlooks
<Pieman> Hello folks! I have two .vse files from a digital video recorder and badly need a converter. I have tried numerous ones for windows with no results whatsoever. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<superjoe> citizeen: explain "GUI"
<J11> wasn't that /etc/issue ?
<citizeen> anything involving a mouse
<reelonechris> citizeen, even aim is better in term
<sebsebseb> citizeen: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<joeb3_> mikejet, mine says 9.04 right under the graphic
<superjoe> Pieman: you want to look at ffmpeg
<KnifeySpooney> citizeen: I prefer Ubuntu's GUI over Win7's
<KnifeySpooney> especially with compiz
<mikejet> joeb3_, In System->About Gnome ?
<Pieman> Thanks suoerjoe.
<joeb3_> mikejet, about Ubuntu
<Pieman> Superjoe!
<nyu_> im having problems changing my samba password
<Beastmode> any suggestions as to what i can use for ubuntu in place of sopcast and tvu player?
<mikejet> joeb3_, That's not in the default ubuntu toolbar on 9.04.
<Beastmode> i couldnt find sopcast or tvu on osalt
<arand> mikejet: seems like it's only in karmic so far: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/147230
<joeb3_> mikejet, I didn't add it. It's just there.
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mikejet> arand : That's perfect. I figured out how to disable, and I'm glad its gone in 9.10 so I don't have to explain this to others.
<ryguy> Whats a good ipod album art fixer for ubuntu?
<htorres11393> are you on a dual boot ryguy?
<ryguy> nope 199% ubuntu
<ryguy> >_>
<mikejet> joeb3_, You are saying you have a "System->About Ubuntu" in your toolbar?
<joeb3_> mikejet, do you have file:///usr/share/gnome/help/about-ubuntu/C/about-ubuntu.xml#
<htorres11393> well idk dude
<ryguy> dang
<htorres11393> i've always used windows for the album stuff and video stuff
<joeb3_> mikejet, yes
<mikejet> joeb3_, What version of ubuntu are you running?
<htorres11393> i heard a rumor that you can install itunes with wine on 9.04
<ryguy> no I refuse to use itunes
<htorres11393> then i don't know
<joeb3_> mikejet, Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 9.04
<joeb3_>                 - the Jaunty Jackalope - released in April 2009.
<joeb3_> 				
<Evelina> KnifeySpooney: Thanks. I just tested the method, but I didn't get it to work.
<htorres11393> can you develop ryguy?
<htorres11393> you know programming?
<nyu_> why do you need itunes? theres plenty of better opensource progs that do the same thing
<praveenp> I am trying to xdmcp in ubuntu.
<ryguy> I can do everything that itunes can do with rhythembox ,just not dl albums
<ryguy> htorres11393: actually, yes. Ruby
<praveenp> Even after I enable remote access I cannot see anything new on netstat?
<mikejet> I've run itunes and Netflix/Play in Windows7-Beat in VirtualBox running on 9.04.
<htorres11393> hmm
<ryguy> htorres11393: I can make gtk apps in Ruby, too
<ryguy> but I dun exactly want to make a whole application just to fix my ipod albums
<htorres11393> well if i c u around i program c++ but i haven't used it cuz i haven't had anything to do
<htorres11393> yeah but a lot of ppl would use it
<htorres11393> well i gotta split
<Evelina> How do I get the content of tags at a web page using xmlstarlet?
<praveenp> anyone can help me with xdmcp?
<Evelina> I donät want to use it on xml pages. I want to get content between tags using html coding.
<mikejet> joeb3_ No, I don't have that file.
<mikejet> Why does joeb3_ have a System->About Ubuntu, but I do not?
<superjoe> has anyone gotten an ntrig touchscreen laptop to work?
<sebsebseb> Evelina: What's  xmlstarlet?
<mikejet> Does anybody else running 9.04 here have a System->About Ubuntu in the toolbar?
<VCoolio> mikejet: can you run 'yelp'?
<ryguy> mikejet: me
<mikejet> yelp is not installed
<VCoolio> mikejet: there you go
<KingNimrod> mikejet: everyone?
<itsjareds> sebsebseb: http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/
<sebsebseb> itsjareds: ok ty
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys, having some trouble visualizing the content of some sites lately, could u tell me if u can watch this videoclip http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html ? i run ubuntu 8.10 with firefox 3.0.14 thanks
<Samus_Aran> can anyone explain why dbus never works for me, and how I could get it to work ?  I use /usr/bin/icewm as my window manager, if that makes a difference.
<mikejet> So users are supposed to know to install yelp?
<VCoolio> mikejet: no users are supposed not to uninstall it unknowingly ;)
<mikejet> Is yelp installed by default on 9.10 ?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: works fine here.  which version of Flash are you using ?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: Adobe Flash is a buggy POS, so don't expect it to work regularly ...
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: i can watch youtube and other flash videos on other sites but not all of em, i dont understand
<Evelina> sebsebseb: http://xmlstar.sourceforge.net/
<arand> mikejet: you might want to head out to #ubuntu+1 for those queries ;)
<VCoolio> mikejet: sorry, it seems to be optional; don't know why almost everyone has it then
<sebsebseb> Evelina: ok ty I guess, but itsjareds already gave me that link
<ubox> does anyone running on a ppc have suspend working?
<mikejet> good grief.
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: as I explained: Adobe Flash (for Linux) is a buggy POS.  every version they release is buggy
<Evelina> sebsebseb: Ok, I didn't see that, was just looking at my own conversation.
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: I am using the latest test release of 64bit Flash here, and it works for all the sites in Firefox, doesn't work at all in Opera, and randomly crashes
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: yeah but if it works for utube why wouldnt it for another site?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: because they are using different components of Flash
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: so what do u suggest me to do?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: install gnash?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: I suggest upgrading to the very latest version of Flash available for your architecture
<veloz> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: uname -m
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: what does that list ?
<VCoolio> !br | veloz
<ubottu> veloz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: i686
<veloz> o forum ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: what is this? i thought i was a i386
<KingNimrod> IpSe_DiXiT: means you have a pentium or better
<IpSe_DiXiT> i cant HEAR this http://gethighnow.com/binaural-beats-basic-beats/ it just won't start
<veloz> vc disse para eu procurar ajuda no forum ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> KingNimrod: i got a dualcore
<ring0> what kind of antivirus-toolkit could you recommend more, clamav or bitdefender?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: which distro are you using ?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: er, sorry, this is Ubuntu.  :p
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: how did you install your current Flash version, through the package manager, or a download from Adobe ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: im on ubuntu 8.10 with gnome of course
<VCoolio> veloz: hope you can read this: I don't speak Portuguese, no hablo portugues
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: synaptic
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: download this file: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Evelina> How do I extract the title from web pages in Linux? I have tried PHP and bash but I have BIG problems getting it to work with different kind of web page encodings.
<Prohibited> Anyone mind helping me to set up WoW? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8027691#post8027691 (read it before linking the Ubuntu World of Warcraft guide).
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: if it doesn't pop up in gdebi, then install it with: dpkg -i install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<veloz> VCoolio ?
<shinystar> Evelina: title of webpages?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: but i'll have to unistall my flash version first
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: it should upgrade it
<Prohibited> shinystar: <title></title>
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: ah ok
<IpSe_DiXiT> letz see what happens :D
<SeaPhor|game> Prohibited, what are you using?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: you'll need to restart your browser afterward
<shinystar> Prohibited: I know.
<SeaPhor|game> Prohibited, wine? Cedega?
<Prohibited> SeaPhor|game: WINE
<Prohibited> I have CrossOver installed, haven't tried running WoW under it
<shinystar> Prohibited: but I'm asking because title of webpage sounds strange..
<Jagger> anybody troubleshoot aircrack for me
<shinystar> Prohibited: what can one do with that..
<Prohibited> well
<Karan> wud guyz
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: contact the crossover team, when you buy it you also buy support
<Karan> wud up
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: ive already tried to install this, ive just realized it cuz this output came out that time as well "A later version is available in a software channel
<IpSe_DiXiT> You are strongly advised to install the version from the software channel, since it is usually better supported."
<Evelina> shinystar: Yeah, the content between the title tags in the code of web pages.
<shinystar> Evelina: if you want to copy a website use the save as function of firefox or use something httrack website copier
<ewp> Jagger: join #aircrack-ng
<darkham> please help, i installed ubuntu jaunty on a system with raid 0
<Prohibited> for some websites, example is one of the Church Norris jokes websites the joke (if you consider them a joke) it in the <title></title> tags
<darkham> but at reboot i've grub error 21
<SeaPhor|game> Prohibited, it is OT (off-topic) here, i will help you in # seaphor if you want
<Evelina> I have a lot of problems getting all characters to show up as the should depending on different encoding of web pages.
<shinystar> Evelina: you could also simple do a right click and view the source to look for the title.. but that would be useless. because your window shows the title in the title of the window xD hahaha
<Prohibited> so getting a game to work on Ubuntu is counted as offtopic?
<Evelina> Somtimes the web page says utf-8 but the text look only good using iso-8859-1 anyway. This is very fristrating!
<darkham> i typed in live "ms-sys -m /dev/sda" the result was good, but i can't reboot windows xp
<shinystar> Evelina: oh, I see. so you're coding html.
<Prohibited> SeaPhor|game: Yes please
<darkham> plese help me
<darkham> i'm desperate
<Evelina> shinystar: Well, I want to get the conten between the title tags using a bash script or someting.
<ActionParsnip> Prohibited: have you checked the appdb?
<ryguy> how do I open a text file with spaces in the name from the command line? "sudo gedit /media/usb/I AM THE FILE"
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: dpkg --force-all --install install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<ActionParsnip> ryguy: gksudo gedit dude, sudo s not for gui apps
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: i have this version installed now FLASH LNX 10,0,32,18
<Samus_Aran> ryguy: gksudo gedit '/media/usb/I AM THE FILE'
<Evelina> shinystar: No, I'm not codning html, I'm getting the Terminal to show the content in the right way, but I always get strange characters because the Temrinal use utf-9 encoding but the web pages use different encodings on different sites.
<ryguy> ActionParsnip: It works fine though...
<ryguy> thank you samus
<shinystar> Evelina: well #bash would be more helpfull, but a wget -qO- http://www.google.com/ | sed -n 's_^.*<title>\(.*\)<\/title>.*$_\1_p' could help you too xD
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: i have this version installed now FLASH LNX 10,0,32,18 why do i need to install the .10? if mine's more recent
<sebsebseb> hi again Karan
<Samus_Aran> ryguy: it may or may not work fine using sudo, depending on settings.  gksudo will always work
<yuri_dragon_17> I need help: I have a working ubuntu disk In the drive, but my computer won't boot to linux
<ryguy> oh okay
<ryguy> fair enough
<ActionParsnip> ryguy: sudo doesnt setup the environment correcly and can damage ownerships
<ryguy> thanks for the tidbit
<shinystar> Evelina: utf-9? you mean utf-8 I think. you can set your terminal charset..
<KingNimrod> yuri_dragon_17: bios set to boot from cd?
<ActionParsnip> ryguy: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: because the version that your distro installed for you is broken for sites that mean something to you.  try the latest stable release directly from Adobe.  if it's still buggy, then try an alpha (test) release
<Evelina> shinystar: Will the characters look good using you line of code? I mean different characters only show up as the should using the right encoding?
<yuri_dragon_17> KingNimrod: that's probably it
<Evelina> shinystar: Yes, I meant utf-8.
<root_demon> hello ubuntu people
<Samus_Aran> Evelina: there is no way to magically know which encoding a file has
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: alright so im giving this  dpkg --force-all --install install_flash_player_10_linux.deb without removing the installed version first, right?
<Samus_Aran> Evelina: when opening text files, they will be displayed using the encoding of your terminal
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: yeah
<Evelina> Samus_Aran: Yea, I have created a script that also gets the encoding line of a web page source code, the problem is that itthe texts ometimes look good using the opposite encidong!
<root_demon> so, I have a quirky usb problem. the entire hub seems to be dieing. every couple of minutes dmesg will show it come back up and then 10 seconds later it'll die again. i have endless pages of this -> http://pastebin.ca/1585139
<Evelina> *encoding
<darkham> plese help me
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area --> thatz the output, am i missing a sudo here?
<darkham> i typed in live "ms-sys -m /dev/sda" the result was good, but i can't reboot windows xp
<shinystar> Evelina: I don't know. try the code yourself.
<darkham> i installed ubuntu jaunty on a system with raid 0
<shinystar> Evelina: it's harmless
<ActionParsnip> root_demon: try disabling acpi
<shinystar> Does one know a good nickname? wanne register one for freenode
<guest17747> is there a netbook irc channel?
<shinystar> sux.. cannot use openid..
<cidu_work> umm, so whats the accepted method for getting dual screen + compiz working on an ATI card that has been dropped from the ati driver support, its an RV370.....same chip as the x300's
<root_demon> ActionParsnip: interesting idea. I'll do that. is it enough to stop the service or do you think I should restart after disabling it?
<sebsebseb> guest17747: don't think so, but you can  get support for Ubuntu Netbook Remix in here
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area --> thatz the output, am i missing a sudo here?
<guest17747> ok, good to know
<shinystar> guest17747: there is #kubuntu-netbook
<guest17747> i just thought there may be a dedicated channel
<guest17747> oh ok, that might be an option
<guest17747> thanks
<sebsebseb> guest17747: that's Kubuntu though KDE
<sebsebseb> guest17747: not Gnome KDE
<shinystar> ^ indeed
<guest17747> right, thanks for clarifying
<sebsebseb> shinystar: I didn't know that channel existed
<sebsebseb> guest17747: above that was meant to say  not  Gnome/Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> root_demon: possibly make the power management not make the  sub flutter of and on
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry, yes, sudo.  my mistake
<shinystar> there is a channel for every problem
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: (I use a root account here, so often forget the sudos)
<foey> mmmm, I just was running a XP VM in Virtual Box, it started to get slower and slower so closed Virtual box but yet my ram still stayed over 600mb, Ubuntu was almost unusable (slow) rebooted and now nice and quick. Memory leak?!
<ActionParsnip> shinystar: there can be, the server supports channel spawning
<root_demon> ActionParsnip: that's pretty tricky. hadn't thought of that. thanks much.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: command not found o_O
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | root_demon
<ubottu> root_demon: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Samus_Aran> foey: next time things go screwy, just look at which processes are using the RAM
<BWARG> any ideas about that mysql possible package problem i brought up earlier?
<Samus_Aran> foey: most likely an app crashed and no longer was on your desktop, but was still running in a frozen state and using all the rAM
<Samus_Aran> *RAM
<Flannel> BWARG: "doesn't install correctly" meaning what?
<foey> Samus_Aran : Yeh ill check that out, I did go to load it up but was taking ages to load,
<Samus_Aran> foey: if you're in Gnome, turn on the CPU and memory monitors
<xiong> Well, I tried KDE as an experiment; I'm sure whatever general comment I might make would be superficial. One annoying thing for me was that I could not figure out how to establish a network connection.
<BWARG> it installs but when you try to use it it gives a socket error
<foey> Samus_Aran : Got System monitor loaded now
<BWARG> saying the socket file is not there
<shinystar> ActionParsnip: channel spawning, you mean I can use openid to logon on differnt servers
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: ok done, but look adobe-flashplugin (10.0.32.18-1) it's the same version i had...
<BWARG> [sudo] password for adam:
<BWARG> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<Samus_Aran> foey: if you click CPU meter, it will open up Gnome's task manager, and you can list the memory used by processes and sort it by largest to smallest
<ActionParsnip> shinystar: you can join a nonexistant channel and it will be created and you will be the op
<shinystar> ActionParsnip: and then?
<BWARG> i was insisted upon that it was because i was using the karmic but then i reinstalled jaunty and it happened again
<foey> Samus_Aran : Ok thanks, just booting up the vm now
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: okay load up synaptic and do a search for flash plugin and see which one(s) it lists as being installed
<Samus_Aran> foey: by the way, how much RAM on the system, and do you have swap enabled ?
<BWARG> it was the first thing i installed after booting ...well after updates
<ActionParsnip> shinystar: so their can be a help channel for anything you like
<Flannel> BWARG: which command were you running when you got that error?
<BWARG> mysql
<joeb3_> BWARG, is mysql running?  netstat -an | grep 3306
<BWARG> mysql -u root
<BWARG> mysql anything
<BWARG> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<foey> Samus_Aran : I have 768mb with a 1.6Gb Swap
<shinystar> ActionParsnip: that's what I said. "there is a channel for every problem" that was no question btw. :)
<foey> Samus_Aran : Not much but its not my main rig.
<BWARG> sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<BWARG> no mysql never was running
<BWARG> ive checked already
<smev81> hi, i want to do something simple, yet impossible. i want to embed my openoffice document to a tetex (lyx file.) I already know how to export to pdf and to ps. But how can i convert them to anything, that lyx knows (like jpg.) So my question is, how can i convert (pdf, ps or openoffice) to jpg?
<BWARG> thats the sam cmd line i was given before when i was on karmic
<BWARG> open in firefox and use an addon?
<ActionParsnip> shinystar: sorry, thought there was
<Flannel> smev81: You can embed ps and pdf into tex documents, include them with includegraphics
<Samus_Aran> smev81: convert foo.ps -quality 99 example.jpg
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: now Sybaptic shows adobe-flash-plugin as broken...
<Evelina> shinystar: No, the code didnät work. Oh, this is sooo frustrating. Why isnät it just possible to get the title of web pages whitout strage characters showing up on some words.
<smev81> Samus Aran, thank you. Do you have an idea for more than one page
<shinystar> ActionParsnip: hey no problem, you may have acclimatized that every lin in irc is a problem xD
<ActionParsnip> shinystar: in support channels its a fair assumption ;)
<BWARG> ive done searches using the "site:" search parameter in the sun microsystems forum on google for the problem
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: so there is adobe-flash-plugin and no other ones listed as installed ?  (remove any of them)
<BWARG> nothing that showed up worked
<BWARG> ive been working on this problem with people for days
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: im "upgrading" from synaptic now
<shinystar> ActionParsnip: indeed, you're right^
<Flannel> BWARG: does 3306 showup in a netstat?
<BWARG> no
<Flannel> BWARG: try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<smev81> Samus Aran. Okay, it does automagically. gs didn't do that. Thank you. That saves me.
<Flannel> BWARG: What error does that give you?
<BWARG> i tried that already
<Flannel> BWARG: no, you tried restart
<BWARG> the same error
<BWARG> i tried start too
<Flannel> BWARG: What error was that?
<BWARG> i didf stop then start
<BWARG> [sudo] password for adam:
<BWARG> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<hanshenrik> woa, just did a apt-get update & apt-get upgrade, theres a bounch of new updates since 14 hours ago :p
<BWARG> i have to go ill be on later
<Samus_Aran> smev81: for pages in {1..14}; do echo "Converting page $page"; convert "foo.ps[$page]" -quality 99 "final-$page.jpg"; done
<Samus_Aran> smev81: where 1..14 is the pages to extract
<marcus_> hey, anyone know of a program or a way to view wubi partitions (root.disk) in windows (7 x64)
<Flannel> smev81: You're better off skipping the rasterization, and just including them as graphics with includegraphics
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: again, flash works, utube's watchable, not that other site though...
<slawek> i am clicking on my MountManager shortcut and nothing happening. Any idea?
<smev81> Flannel: i dont understand you. Can you explain that?
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: by the sounds of it you have not managed to install Adobe's version of Flash yet, it's using the one that comes with Ubuntu still
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: remove all versions of Flash and confirm that Firefox has no Flash plugin at all, by going to: about:plugins
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: see that it says "If your browser allows only "trusted sites" to execute Javascript, you should add the "googleapis.com" domain to your whitelist to allow our Flash detection to work properly." that could be (Flash is correctly installed and appears in synaptic)
<yuri_dragon_17> KingNimrod: I figured it out: it wasn't a boot disk. I grabbed the wrong one
<Flannel> smev81: LaTeX can include both pdf and ps documents, \includegraphics{file}
<joeb3_> BWARG, is this the install of the deb file from a few days ago?
<ActionParsnip> marcus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006874
<KingNimrod> yuri_dragon_17: easily done :)
<slawek> i am clicking on my MountManager shortcut and nothing happening. Any idea?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: thatz what it was... i just had to allow "googleapis.com" in my whitelist and it worked!
<smev81> Flannel: i thought so, too. But i am lazy, using lyx. Without using commands. I have made expiriences, where lyx won't reopen if i do anythin manually, but i will try it out on a safed copy. Thanks for the tip
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how to fix a broken dbus ?  I use /usr/bin/icewm as my window manager.  any app wanting to use dbus complains that it can't connect to a non-existent file in /tmp
<Samus_Aran> IpSe_DiXiT: your whitelist of what ?  what blacklist are you using ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: i block all the scripts
<Pelo> Samus_Aran, try changing the permission to /tmp so anyone can access it
<seil> Hello.. In windows - windowskey+L locks windows? can I do the same in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> seil: use ctrl+alt+l
<Pelo> seil, look in menu > system > preference > keyboard shortcuts
<seil> thanks
<magikid> seil: I like ctrl+alt+delete for that
<IpSe_DiXiT> Samus_Aran: ok so we solved one problem, thanks for the help, now i have another one i cant get solved, even after 2 days of googleing... can't hear sound on this "http://gethighnow.com/binaural-beats-basic-beats/" (for example), i found out the prob has to be with the quicktime plugin, even if i have the totem plugin installed with the quicktime plugin for totem installed, nothing! id like to get rid of it and use vlc plugin to watch videos o
<IpSe_DiXiT> n firefox... any idea?
<seil> might have to use windowskey as well till it gets replaced by linux key soon
<brianV> hi all, I am having an issue. I just bought a Geforce GTS250, and put it in my machine. It works fine with the 'nv' driver, but when I try to use Nvidia, I get a blank screen when starting X - no signal sent ot the monitor
<foey> Can anyone recommend me a decent Gnome Backup manager?
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, check in ff in the addon dialog,  there is a tab for plugins,  uncheck the ones you don't want and restart
<ActionParsnip> seil: its called super in linux ;)
<Pelo> brianV, how are you installing the nvidia driver ?
<ctmjr> brianV: how did you install the driver?
<Evelina> I want to check if characters of a sentence are like [:aplha:], hor do I do that?
<seil> ActionParsnip almost all new keyboards still have windows logo
<Evelina> I'm trying to discover characters not alphabetic.
<Voss> Imagine the liability waivers you would have to sign if microwave ovens had open source code and were hackable ;-)
<ActionParsnip> seil: you can buy stickers and replacement keys
<ActionParsnip> seil: optimus keyboard can be configured to display a tux ;)
<KingNimrod> Voss: none
<IpSe_DiXiT> Pelo: tried that already, but i cant find my way out of this
<Pelo> Evelina, open it in openoffice.org and run a spellcheck ?
<Evelina> Pelo: I want this to be a part of a bash script.
<seil> ActionParsnip nice
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, are you thoguth of asking in #firefox ?
<brianV> Pelo, ctmjr: Using the restricted drivers manager
<Pelo> Evelina, out of my league
<Evelina> Pelo: Therefore I want a bash script to check whatever the characters are [:alpha:] or not.
<Pelo> BrianR___, then why are you playing around in xorg.conf ?
<Evelina> Pelo: Ok
<Pelo> brianV, why are you playing around in xorg.conf ?
<CorpX> whats the best h264 decoder for ubuntu
<brianV> Pelo: I am not
<Pelo> Evelina, I trhink there is a #bash you might ask in
<slaczware> Hello guys im using jaunty and my desktop sometimes get unresponsive i cant click on anything
<Pelo> brianV, what with the nv vs nvidia then ?
<brianV> Pelo: because I've been using nvidia cards for 10 years, and know the drivers
<IpSe_DiXiT> Pelo: done, nothingapparently its a totem plugin issue
<foey> slaczware : I had this problem a while back, it turned out to be the graphics card driver and res. I managed to get around it by dropping the colours to 15bit before I could install the correct driver
<blackettle> Any windows/Ubuntu dual booters willing to send me their grub.conf file or atleast the Windows portion of it?
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, well , if I understood corectly that you need to get rid of the totem pluggin , I recommend you check in synaptic, and uninstall the totem-mozilla plugins, or whate ver it is called
<brianV> Pelo: any suggestions? Or just an accusation?
<slaczware> foey: ok thx, how often did this problem accure to you?
<Pelo> brianV, ok I'M a bit confused,  you install the driver using the restricted driver manager and it works, then you cange nv for nvidia and it stops working , why are you changing nv for nvidia ( or the other way aroudn)
<MTec007> if the boot logs are not stored in /var/log/boot then where can i find them?
<foey> slaczware : Not 100% of the time but quite frequent. Normally once it had just booted up. I could click the application button then nothing else?! Very strange.
<Pelo> brianV, I'M not making accusations, I'm just trying to understand the problem , I'm helping several ppl and doing my own stuff as well , I thought I understood your issue but clearly I don'T
<brianV> Pelo: Ubuntu has nv to begin with, right? if I install the nvidia driver with the restricted driver manager, I can't boot into X. I need to boot in recovermode, select the 'fix X graphics' or whatever link, then I can log in again
<brianV> Pelo: my apologies. I guess it's hard to judge intent across an IRC chat line
<KingNimrod> brianV: just use the drivers that work for you?
<Pelo> brianV, ahhhhh.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Pelo: i dunno what i need to do, i think so, but im not sure
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, hold on
<brianV> KingNimrod: because the ones that work don't have 3d support?
<slaczware> foey: same here, are you using a ATI card?
<KingNimrod> brianV: have you tried using envyng?
<SGottl7227> can someone message me on how to set up a usb dial up modem..
<brianV> KingNimrod: yes, with much the same effect
<KingNimrod> brianV: that's how I got my 9600gt working
<foey> slaczware : No, on that machine is was a Matrox G200 card. I've had simlar issues with ATi Cards in the past tho. I've always stuck with Nvidia with Ubuntu/Linux
<Pelo> brianV, your card may not be supported with the driver you are trying to use, try to select the 173 or the 96 one
<Prohibited> lol
<stepomaticc> blackettle: http://paste.debian.net/47789
<brianV> Pelo: perhaps not. EnvyNG suggests the 180 driver supports it, though
<Prohibited> someones at work :P!
<brianV> Pelo: it's a GTS250, so I am pretty sure 180 does it
<ubuntu-the-best> i need help with GRUB
<slaczware> foey: yeah I also always use nvidia but on this laptop it's a ati card
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, ok menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,  do a search for "totem mozilla" right click the package, select uninstall/remove , apply and see if that works
<brianV> Pelo, I am on 64-bit - would that change anything?
<ubuntu-the-best> is there anyone who knows how to use grub>>>
<foey> slaczware : :-( Try another driver, although first switch the colours down to 15bit. This helped for me.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Pelo: i knew how to do that :D i was just wondering if it was the right thing to do :D
<Pelo> brianV, I don'T know what works on what off the top of my head,  you might want to take a look on the nvidia.com website,
<Pelo> brianV, my neighbour also has an issue with the nvidia drivers this was cause by her crappy mobo , with an via chipset on it
<ubuntu-the-best> Please, someone help me with grub. I don't understand it at all.
<mgv2> why does the english xchat spell checker goes away when i change my system language?
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, if itdoesn'T work or cause trouble you can just put it back , no harm no foul
<brianV> Pelo: hm... this mobo worked in the past with a Geforce 7300 GS
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, what is the problem what do you need to fix ?
<Pelo> brianV, I'M just brainstroming here
<O__o> is there any softwares in ubuntu allow me to draw figures for highschool?
<ubuntu-the-best> i am trying to install Solaris on my desktop
<O__o> like sphere, cone, pyramid?
<Pelo> brianV, might also want to ask in #nvidia
<O__o> pie chats and stuffs?
<ubuntu-the-best> i put in the disk and grub comes up
<brianV> Pelo: it's truly appreciated. I am just evaluating the suggestions as the come out
<IpSe_DiXiT> Perlo: to be honest id love to uninstall it and put VLC plugin as a default player for firefox, can i do that?
<Pelo> !enter | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IpSe_DiXiT> Pelo: to be honest id love to uninstall it and put VLC plugin as a default player for firefox, can i do that?
<ctmjr> brianV: try the newer driver from nvidia 185  http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_185.18.36.html disable the restricted driver first tho
<slaczware> foey: hahah now i'm completely stuck in the terminal cant do anything :D :D :D
<Pelo> IpSe_DiXiT, look in synaptic , see if it is possible
<brianV> ctmjr: ok, that's my next step
<ubuntu-the-best> i don't know a thing about grub lol
<foey> slaczware : Why is that? Can you startx?
<Pupuuuuu> linux puppy is best
<Pupuuuuu> linux puppy is best
<Pupuuuuu> linux puppy is best
<FloodBot3> Pupuuuuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pupuuuuu> linux puppy is best
<Pupuuuuu> linux puppy is best
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, you need to boot from the disc to do the installation , you 'll want to change the device boot order in your bios
<ActionParsnip> Pupuuuuu: +1
<ubuntu-the-best> Pelo: I did. I even tried it on a virtual machine. It's Solaris that is forcing me into a built in grub on the installation disk
<Pelo> O__o, check in menu > applications > add/remove ,  look under the graphics senctions, or educationnal
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, if the built in grub is on the install disc that is fine,  you just pick the installer from that grub
<eaglestar> hi my friend could not remember his password for ubuntu, logged in as guest, typed some documents, saved them, now he can't find them.  where would they be located?
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, the best place to ask about this would be in a solaris chatroom
<brianV> ctmjr: with a 64-bit OS, should I be downloading the AMD64 driver, or IA64?
<ubuntu-the-best> Pelo: how do I do that. It doesn't give me the usual menu. I have to write commads
<Pelo> eaglestar, guest documents are not saved
<ActionParsnip> brianV: same thing
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, that is a question for a solaris channel , not for ubuntu , it is their install system you are having problems with
<eaglestar> so is there any way to find the homework he wrote for school?
<ctmjr> brianV: the AMD64 driver
<ubuntu-the-best> i know, Solaris gets on my nerve because of that. I have ubuntustudio on my laptop and it is very user frindly.
<Pelo> eaglestar, it's gone
<D-rew> Wicked sick
<archae0pteryx> I am using a desktop remotely with nx and I can't get access to USB drives automatically, they do not show up on my desktop.  Any ideas?
<marcus_> ActionParsnip: thanks for the link bro
<archae0pteryx> They are mounted
<SGottl7227> how do i set up a usb dial up..
<marcus_> appreciate it, pz :)
<ubuntu-the-best> Pelo: do you know where I can go to the <<Solaris>> channel?
<ActionParsnip> marcus_: np man
<foey> Is there anyway once ubuntu starts up to enable the VNC server to allow VNC access before the machine has logged on
<xiong> "N packages will be held back and not upgraded." <-- This suggests to me I've done something wrong. What?
<Pelo> ubuntu-the-best, there is a #solaris channel on this network , try there , just type  /join #solaris
<Pelo> g'night folks
<ubuntu-the-best> Thank you Pelo. Let me try the UNIX guys
<jordy240> !hi jordy240
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jordy240
<ctmjr> eaglestar: did he log out yet or is he still logged in?
<steven__> The default keyring keeps popping up when I try to use Evolution or Thunderbird! Heck, even when I try to connect to wireless it comes up...why is this happening and how do I prevent it? To my knowledge, I never set a password or passphrase for a keyring
<eaglestar> ctmjr he logged out already
<Samus_Aran> steven__: it's buggy as all hell.  my father's computer got that constantly.  all I figured out is to erase the key and hope it doesn't screw up again in future
<KingNimrod> eaglestar: think your friend might be boned :(
<steven__> Is this going to be fixed with Ubuntu 9.10?
<eaglestar> KingNimrod thanks for the help guys
<steven__> How do I erase the key?
<xiong> eaglestar, Sorry, too late now. But suggest you set up regular user accounts for your friends. If they don't use them, they don't incur much overhead; you can leave them on your machine indefinitely. And if you create them with appropriate permissions, there's very little security risk.
<Samus_Aran> eaglestar: what filesystem ?
<brianV> how do I kill the X session so I can install the driver?
<Samus_Aran> eaglestar: you can restore files easily on Ext2/3
<Samus_Aran> brianV: first off get comfortable with switching to the text mode and logging in.  I recommend running irssi from there so you can ask questions
<brianV> Sakarias: I can do that
<steven__> How do I delete, disable or get rid of the key ring?
<Samus_Aran> brianV: Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 will take you to a text mode login, Ctrl+Alt+F7 should take you back to X
<brianV> Samus_Aran: oops, meant you - I can do that. Telinit 3 just doesn't seem to work
<brianV> Samus_Aran: the X server needs to be down to install the nvidia driver
<Samus_Aran> brianV: once there, use /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<MBD123_> Is it possible to install ttf files on Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> brianV: with sudo if you're not root
<ring0> is there a cli command for comparing two files?
<brianV> Samus_Aran: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !font | MBD123_
<ubottu> MBD123_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Samus_Aran> ring0: diff
<KingNimrod> brianV: can you boot into netroot mode?
<ring0> Samus_Aran, thanks
<Samus_Aran> ring0: cmp
<Samus_Aran> MBD123_: yes
<joshua__> i pressed the super key + r by accident, how do i zoom back out?
<skeet_> Can someone help me configure my wireless card?
<shawn_> Hmm if I wrote a function and put in on a Blackberry to use for Math how could I run a Python script off it?
<Samus_Aran> joshua__: it's not Super+R again ?
<MBD123_> thanks
<joshua__> Samus_Aran, no
<Samus_Aran> joshua__: Super+Shift+R ?  I don't know it off-hand in my head.  if needs be you can open up the Compiz advanced settings window and find the shortcut there, or disable it
<jordy240> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ctmjr> eaglestar: sorry but after he logged out the temp file gets deleted i know of no way to get it back
<joshua__> errr...
<jordy240> !hi jordy240
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jordy240
<Samus_Aran> joshua__: "ccsm" for the Compiz settings manager.  you may need to first: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<Joelito> opinions: which is faster ubuntu or Kubuntu? I'd like to know people opinions who install in same machine both systems, please.
<eaglestar> my friend knows nothing about ubuntu where should he begin reading?
<Samus_Aran> !hi | jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eaglestar> or what website?
<mrwes> eaglestar, there is the free Ubuntu Pocket Guide
<KingNimrod> eaglestar: man man ;P
<mrwes> !Pocket Guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Pocket Guide
<mrwes> er
<Samus_Aran> eaglestar: the only different between them is the *default* installed desktop environment (Gnome or KDE, respectively).  there's nothing stopping you from installing and using either, or both, or neither
<mrwes> eaglestar, and Google of course :)
<Samus_Aran> *difference
<mrwes> eaglestar, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<jordy240> !hi jordy240
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jordy240
<KingNimrod> eaglestar: o'reily pulishing have good linux books
<mrwes> Kung Fu Ubuntu is pretty good too
<eaglestar> thanks guys
<shawn_> So is there any way to run python scripts off a blackberry?
<pepe> Hi !!
<shawn_> Like run a python shell on it even
<ctmjr> eaglestar: this is a good start http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html
<KingNimrod> eaglestar: http://oreilly.com/
<brianV> tried installing, I got 'API mismatch: the client has the version 185.18.36, but this kernel module has the version 180.44.'
<mrwes> ctmjr, I posted that link like 10 minutes ago
<ctmjr> mrwes: ok i do not read every line so i did not see it
<mrwes> ctmjr, you don't?
<|Zippo|> hi, how do I install screen profiles on Ubuntu desktop (same as ubuntu server)?
<dragon> what's the difference between sha1 and md5? which one is preferred?
<BWARG> i was helping my girl study im back for a few minutes
<KingNimrod> dragon: md5 is more common
<dragon> KingNimrod: is one of them better than the other?
<magikid> dragon: SHA1 is preferred
<dragon> magikid: why?
<Prohibited> soo.
<KingNimrod> dragon: http://www.secure-hash-algorithm-md5-sha-1.co.uk/
<talkhouli> guys, what are the testing and unstable repositories for intrepid ?
<KingNimrod> dragon: sha-1 is slower but stronger
<magikid> dragon: There are less chance of two string having the same hash with SHA1
<MBD123_> None of it's working
<Prohibited> who wants to help me get World of Warcraft working? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278622
<MTec007> if the boot logs are not stored in /var/log/boot then where can i find them?
<divah> How can I keep yahoo as my home page
<MBD123_> I need help installing ttf fonts
<Prohibited> divah: in the URL bar type about:config
<Prohibited> in the menu that opens up type "home"
<ubuntu-the-best> how do i get the full features of ubuntustudio on ubuntu 9.04? I have installed it through synaptic but it doesn't have all of the application that I see my friend have
<dragon> KingNimrod, magikid: cool, thanks!
<Prohibited> and look for the entry that browser.startuphomepage
<dragon> !intrepid | talkhouli
<ubottu> talkhouli: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<dragon> !enter | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Prohibited> set that to http://www.yahoo.com or whatever the page you want for you homepage.
<stepomaticc> MTec007: look inside /var/log directory
<talkhouli> dragon: I meant to ask for the url of the testing repository
<dragon> divah: Edit > Preferences > HomePage
<Prohibited> you could actually type that out yourself instead of just using the bot all of the time.
<nyu_> there any way to view windows shares in ubuntu?
<MTec007> stepomaticc, okay?
<Prohibited> its a very impersonal way of getting information across, less likely to sink in.
<dragon> divah: using about:config, as suggested by Prohibited, will void your browser's warranty.
<magikid> Prohibited|divah: Or you can just go Edit->Preferences->Home Page box
<talkhouli> dragon, i get this error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/Release  Unable to find expected entry  testing/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<jordy240> !hi jordy240
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi jordy240
<dragon> talkhouli: check the network connection and try again. It's working for me.
<MTec007> stepomaticc, there are 87 files there
<KingNimrod> jordy240: think your missing a pipe
<xiong> Finally found a decent backup utility: Back In Time. See le-web.org
<grande> ola
<dragon> !prefix > Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited, please see my private message
<dragon> !es | grande
<ubottu> grande: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jordy240> what KingNimrod
<dragon> !botabuse | jordy240
<ubottu> jordy240: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<grande> temalguem ai para tec comigo
<jordy240> sorry dragon and KingNimrod
<KingNimrod> jordy240: a pipe between the command and the username
<jordy240> ohhh KingNimrod thanks
<stepomaticc> MTec007:  /var/log/syslog, daemon.log , debug , messages
<stepomaticc> MTec007: what you looking for ?
<dragon> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<dragon> :)
<MTec007> something is failing on boot, something to do with firefox-3.5
<MTec007> stepomaticc, see above
<talkhouli> dragon, i navigated to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-backports/Release through my browser and it doesn't have "testing"!
<Flannel> talkhouli: Ubuntu doesn't have "testing" or "unstable"  What are you looking for?
<MTec007> stepomaticc, but i cant find the logs to track it down
<stepomaticc> MTec007: above is really big :0
<talkhouli> Flannel, well, I am trying to get a new version of a software, i thought i will find it under testing or unstable
<MasterofPuppets> Could someone help me devise a script for my desktop icons where they don't have that selection glow over them?
<IdleOne> !karmic > talkhouli
<ubottu> talkhouli, please see my private message
<Samus_Aran> so why does Ubuntu have a "busybox" package which is *not* statically compiled ?  I can't envision any use for such a thing.  I installed it before trying something with a shared library folder, as I figured there was a possibility that it could cause problems... and it did... and now I can't run busybox either
<Prohibited> Anyone mind helping me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1278622 (World of Warcraft + Wine)
<IdleOne> talkhouli: never mind what ubottu just sent you. what application are you looking for?
<fearful> Does anyone know a way I could at least view my blackberry's media content when connecting my phone via USB?
<Flannel> talkhouli: No, Ubuntu doesn't do a rolling release, to get newer versions, you just Upgrade from one release (Intrepid/8.10) to the next (Jaunty/9.04)
<vercinaigh> Hey anyone got a minute to help me with something? PM me if someone can
<talkhouli> IdleOne, lyx
<talkhouli> Flannel, why does synaptic offer that option then?
<IdleOne> vercinaigh: ask in here so we can all benefit :)
<Flannel> talkhouli: Which option?
<ryguy> vercinaigh: yeah ask in here
<fearful> I get a mount problem, no media to mount when I try to connect the phone.
<Samus_Aran> Prohibited: have you asked in the official Wine channel ?  #WineHQ
<magikid> !pm|vercinaigh
<ubottu> vercinaigh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Samus_Aran> Prohibited: and are you using the latest release of Wine, or the old one that comes with Ubuntu ?
<Prohibited> Samus_Aran: latest version, 1.1.30
<Prohibited> Be back soon,
<talkhouli> Flannel, under Software Sources>Third-part you can check pre-released and unsupported. I did that and i got errors when I  tried to apt-get update afterwards.
<dragon> talkhouli: There's no repository called "testing". To understand repositories better, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<Prohibited> Samus_Aran: Be back soon.
<Samus_Aran> Prohibited: hang on
<Prohibited> D:
<Prohibited> post in the topic, I'll be back in like 15 mins
<Prohibited> :D
<Samus_Aran> Prohibited: I'll be gone when you get back  :)
<Prohibited> :(
<Samus_Aran> Prohibited: no account on that forum
<Prohibited> d:
<Prohibited> ><
<Sirisian> okay I asked this before, but I'm still curious. How long does it normally take to compile the ubuntu kernel? I've been compiling it for like 3 hours now :\
<Samus_Aran> Sirisian: what CPU / RAM ?
<dragon> Sirisian: what's your system configuration?
<Samus_Aran> Sirisian: and did you use make -j 4 ?
<KingNimrod> Sirisian: depends on lots of different factors
<Sirisian> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs
<talkhouli> dragon, Flannel, IdleOne : Is it safe to add the repository of 9.04 on 8.10 and use apt pinning to get the new version of Lyx?
<ryguy> Hey, I had rhythmbox automatically popup when I put in my ipod, now I want it to ask me what I want to open with again when I put in my ipod. How do I do this?
<Flannel> talkhouli: Not really, no.  You shouldn't mix repositories.  You should consider upgrading, or you may be able to manually backport Lyx, let me take a look at it.
<Sirisian> Samus_Aran, I was kind of just looking for a general range. I have a duo 1.83 ghz 2 cores and 1 GB of ram.
<jrib> Sirisian: you're building multiple kernels with that command
<Sirisian> jrib, oh really? whoops
<magikid> ryguy: Open a folder (any folder) and go Edit->Preferences->Media->Music Player
<jrib> Sirisian: yeah probably want just generic
<jrib> *you*
<jrib> Sirisian: go to sleep and check in the morning :)
<Sirisian> jrib, CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic ?
<ryguy> magikid: Ahh yes, thank you very much
<Flannel> talkhouli: Oh, seems Lyx has been backported to intrepid.  You don't want "testing" though, "intrepid-backports universe" will snag it for you
<ubunturemix> hello i downloaded the ubuntu netbook remix
<ubunturemix> it is 900mb
<ubunturemix> How can I burn it? as image?
<Flannel> ubunturemix: correct.  You put it on a thumbdrive with dd (it's .img)
<KingNimrod> ubunturemix: sounds like a corrupted dl to me
<onox> jono: when are you going to change your hackergotchi on pgo?
<queso_> How do I find out my current network gateway IP?
<ubunturemix> KingNimrod: why corrupted?
<ubunturemix> Flannel: so, should I just burn it like any .iso?
<jrib> !kernel > Sirisian
<ubottu> Sirisian, please see my private message
<jrib> Sirisian: I don't know offhand.  Why are you building it anyway?
<office> dumont: route -n
<stepomaticc> queso_: netstat -rn
<CokeNCode> guys, i've got a huge problem. I've created a thumb drive to boot from. Set it to save changes to the reserved section of the thumb drive. Yet, when I reboot the system, nothing is saved. Anyone have any suggestions?
<magikid> queso_: ifconfig -a
<fearful> Is there a way to configure BlackBerry desktop manager with wine?
<talkhouli> Flannel, I added intrepid-backports universe, did apt-get update, tried to get lyx but still it says it's up-to-date.
<CokeNCode> this is ubuntu 9.04
<Flannel> ubunturemix: no, it won't fit on a disc, you need a 1GB usb drive, and then use dd.  Or, that's what I believe is the proper procedure
<brianV> ok, so it looks like this new GTS250 I bought is a paperweight. The drivers just plain old don't work
<queso_> stepomaticc, magikid: thanks!
<ubunturemix> Flannel: I got a dvd
<fearful> I got it to run just won't recognize my phone.
<Sirisian> jrib, oh I have an operating systems course so I'll be editing the kernel and building it a lot so I wanted to do a first initial build. My professor told us to.
<Flannel> talkhouli: Please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy lyx
<Flannel> ubunturemix: ah.  I don't know how you might burn it to a CD
<jrib> Sirisian: ah, cool
<ctmjr> brianV: did you install the drivers from nvidia?
<CokeNCode> man, this bites. This worked fine with the previous versions of ubuntu ... arghhhhhhhh
<KingNimrod> ubunturemix: isn't it a .img not a .iso?
<balzac> hello
<brianV> ctmjr: yep. Same issue - once X tried to start, monitor lost signal, the fan on the card shut off, and the system was unresponsive
<KingNimrod> ubunturemix: .img is for flash drives
<brianV> ctmjr: same as when I attemp it through envyng and the restricted driver manager
<ubunturemix> KingNimrod: damn
<balzac> I'm trying to use "remote desktop" but I'm having trouble making my computer available outside the local network.
<talkhouli> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cdonke> hello.. does anyone can give a really quick help on iptables?? it might be silly, but i'm getting nuts with it...
<CokeNCode> guys, can't anyone help. This has to be a problem that other people have faced
<jrib> CokeNCode: some of us would try to help.  But you need to state the problem for that to happen
<CokeNCode> guys, i've got a huge problem. I've created a thumb drive to boot from. Set it to save changes to the reserved section of the thumb drive. Yet, when I reboot the system, nothing is saved. Anyone have any suggestions?
<ctmjr> brianV: join #nvidia channel and see if someone in there can help you have to many drivers installed and envyng is bad
<CokeNCode> the changes i make aren't persistent
<talkhouli> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/281777/
<CokeNCode> I'm reading now that changes have been made and i need to mess about to get it to work
<cdonke> i've read tons of sites and stuff, but it's not working... have to redirect all incomes from public ip, port 1235 to ip 129.168.1.98:1235
<CokeNCode> why why why would they mess with it and make it harder ... jeeze
<brianV> ctmjr: I am in there now. Can't raise a soul though, think they are all asleep :p
<jrib> !usb | CokeNCode
<ubottu> CokeNCode: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Flannel> talkhouli: Alright, please pastebin your sources.list, and the output of sudo apt-get update
<jrib> CokeNCode: who messed with what?  What version of ubuntu?
<cdonke> 9.04
<CokeNCode> jrib, 9.04
<_MattB> I can't get my raid6 array to start even though I don't have more than 2 failed drives
<_MattB> If I try and do -Af /dev/md1 it gives me a segfault
<cort> hi!
<ctmjr> brianV: yea that channels is pretty funny you either get alot of help or none first thing i would do is remove envyng unistall the restricted driver and the nvidia driver and reinstall the nvidia driver from their web site
<brohism> Hi there, I'm having trouble with my network interfaces.  I made some changes today, things didn't work, and I put them back to what I thought they were before
<cort> anyone here familiar with eucalyptus?
<PMantis> I see some instructions on the Ubuntu Wiki that says:   "zcat remixusb.gz | sudo tee /dev/sdc1 >/dev/null"  Now, if you redirect to /dev/null, WHY bother with tee? I don't get it.
<brianV> ctmjr: that is what I just did. I removed all the nvidia* packages prior to installing from the website
<brohism> When I try to ping, it is very laggy, and even trying to terminate it with ctrl+c causes it to hang for 15-20 seconds
<Flannel> PMantis: Because you want it to go to sdc1, you're redirecting the output from the display.
<Kryo> hello everyone
<Bluey> howdy
<ctmjr> brianV: sudo apt-get --purge remove envyng
<ryguy> How do I connect a sensorbar to the computer to control my mouse with the wiimote as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CWiiD
<Kryo> any one know of a fix for the slow USB tranfers in 9.04?
<Flannel> ryguy: The sensor bar is just two IR leds, you need bluetooth to connect the wiimote to your computer.
<cort> Anyone can help me here? I installed my own cloud with eucalyptus and when I type euca-describe-availability-zones verbose I don't see any nodes :(
<Bluey> kryo - I've had no issues with usb transfers - what kind/type of device?
<PMantis> Flannel: Why not "zcat remixusb.gz > /dev/sdc1"  ?  No piping to tee, so nothing on display to get rid of that requires /dev/null...
<balsaqgoingforit> running 9.04 just popped the xubuntu disc in for fun now says would i like to open it with the package manager? what is going on wanted to dual partition it?
<ryguy> So I can just turn my wii on and move the sensor bar to under my monitor?
<Ben64> sensor bar is really an inaccurate name for it
<brianV> ctmjr: the fact that the same bug occurs regardless of which form of the driver I try makes me wonder if it's something system-specific
<brianV> ctmjr: ie, a hardware issue of some sort
<Ben64> ryguy: yeah, or make your own sensor bar
<Kryo> Bluey: I am using a USB card reader with a micri SD card, and transfers are really slow
<ubox> how are the intel gma chipsets with ubuntu?
<ryguy> alright thats all i needed to know =) thanks
<Bluey> kyro I have a similar setup
<Ben64> ubox: i've had no problems with em
<talkhouli> Flannel, for some reason i had things word differently now, it seems i had something wrong with sources.list. Anyhow, now after another apt-get update i am getting the following cache policy for lyx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281785/
<KingNimrod> ubox: good on my old netbook
<Bluey> kyro how are you tranferring the files?
<ubox> ben64: 3d works out of the box?
<Dunlevy> Hello.
<xiong> System Monitor tells me that Apache is running 4 distinct processes consuming a total of over 10 Mb of memory, even though to my knowledge, I haven't actually configured a web server. What now?
<Ben64> ubox: does for me, which model number?
<KingNimrod> ubox: yes compiz runs okay
<Flannel> PMantis: because you can't sudo ">"
<ubox> looking to get a new laptop to replace my old powerbook
<Kryo> through a USB cable  just copy and paste
<talkhouli> Flannel, I used apt-get install lyx and it didn't upgrade, should i use: apt-get upgrade lyx?
<ctmjr> brianV: could be do you have another os installed so you can check the card
<Flannel> talkhouli: That's good.  apt-get install lyx should upgrade it.
<ubox> ben64: not sure just yet, but the cheaper laptops mostly have gma sets
<ryguy> also, can I update gnome to 2.28 without installing karmic (I'm afraid of bugs)
<Ben64> i have the GMA950, dunno how ubuntu works on the better ones
<PMantis> Flannel: Ahhhhh
<CokeNCode> this is bloody useless.... jeeze n ages ... why have all these frikking options that don't work!
<balzac> I'm getting this error: "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network."
<balzac> Trying to use remote desktop
<brianV> ctmjr: unfortunately, no. However, I got this card to replace a GeForce 7300 which had been doing the same thing
<PMantis> Flannel: So it's just a trick to make the line sudo compatible... ok, Thanks!
<Kryo> Bluey , I'm using a USB cable and just copy and paste the files from the card to my desktop
<talkhouli> Flannel, apt-get install lyx is still not doing it. should i go for apt-get upgrade lyx?
<Ben64> what is lyx?
<Flannel> PMantis: Right.  You convert > to | sudo tee and >> to | sudo tee -a
<Dunlevy> I need a little help extracting something via Terminal.
<hadi> guys , when the swap partition works ?
<ubox> thanks for the input, now i know i don't need to get an nvidia or ati card
<Flannel> talkhouli: "sudo apt-get install lyx" should do it, unless it tells you that Lyx is already at the newest version.
<Ben64> Dunlevy: what file
<Ben64> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (jaunty), package size 2928 kB, installed size 7808 kB
<talkhouli> Flannel, it tells me it's at the newest version.
<Flannel> Ben64: It's a GUI LaTeX thing
<Flannel> talkhouli: alright, and then the policy gives you what?
<Dunlevy> Ben64: Thanks for the reply, a tar.bz2
<Dunlevy> I'm brand new to Linux but I'm having fun learning.
<Ben64> Dunlevy: tar xjfv [file].tar.bz2
<Flannel> ryguy: Sure.  The connection from te wii to the sensor bar is just for power.
<talkhouli> Flannel, no change, the same as the last one i pasted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/281785/
<Dunlevy> That's what I've done, it returns an error.
<Dunlevy> creating /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyLotROLauncher
<Dunlevy> error: could not create '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/PyLotROLauncher': Permission denied
<Ben64> hrm
<Ben64> what are you trying to do?
<jrib> Dunlevy: either your file is evil or you are in a directory you do not have permissions for
<PanterA> Salut
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the paste sight
<U-b-u-n-t-u> site*
<SGottl7227> can anyone  help me with a usb dial up set-up
<Ben64> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Flannel> talkhouli: Hmm.  Alright, sure, try apt-get update.  Although, the fact that "candidate" is listed as 5.6 instead of 6.1 is reason to think that won't work.  Did you fiddle with your apt_preferences or anything?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<jrib> !dialup | SGottl7227
<ubottu> SGottl7227: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<hadi> guys , when the swap partition works ?
<SGottl7227> yes i have a dial up usb modem
<Dunlevy> Thanks all, I'm now using the sudo command which I should've in the first place. It's asking me for my password but not letting me enter it. Or it's just not displaying characters as I type it. Is the latter the case?
<jrib> hadi: when the kernel thinks it's a good idea
<jrib> Dunlevy: no, you shouldn't be doing this...
<ctmjr> brianV: what does the output of sudo  nvidia-xconfig give you if anything
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am getting his update error http://paste.ubuntu.com/281790/
<Prohibited> hmm
<Prohibited> somethings wrong..
<hadi> jrib : i have 2 gb ram and 3 gb swap so i got 5 gb virtual memory ?
<ryguy> What's easier to develop gtk applications in, C, C++, or Python?
<Ben64> Dunlevy: looks like they have a repo you could use instead of tar.bz2
<Prohibited> Whenever I try to left-click using my USB mouse, nothing happens.
<jrib> Dunlevy: it's clear you aren't comfortable using ubuntu yet and what you are doing doesn't sound like the right way to do whatever it is you are doing.  Why not just tell us what you want to do?
<Ben64> http://www.lotrolinux.com/download.php
<slhommed> Dunlevy: the characters won't show up when typing in your password
<brianV> ctmjr: that doesn't work, because I no longer have the driver installed
<brianV> ctmjr: if the driver is installed, I can't boot into X
<Dunlevy> jrib: Getting Dungeons & Dragons Online to work with WINE.
<talkhouli> Flannel, God! Yes. I thought i deleted the file but it was there all the time. Not it works!
<jrib> hadi: I think virtual memory is used to refer to swap but I could be wrong..
<talkhouli> Flannel, Now it works.
<Dunlevy> I'm following a set of instructions I found on AppDB.
<Dunlevy> And it worked now, thanks.
<hadi> ugh :0 ok !! GUYS be nice to jrib he's helping everyone ! thanks jrib ^_^ have a nice day or night
<zenlunatic> jrib: yup
<talkhouli> Flannel, a related question, in my preferences file i set the highest priority for stable, for Package: *. Now that i have intrepid-backports should i keep that to be safe or backports are safe?
<Flannel> talkhouli: Backports are safe 'enough'?  They're not tested as much, because fewer people use them.  But they aren't untested.
<Flannel> talkhouli: Backports are only made for select programs though, so it's not like libc6 is going to get updated or anything
<Voss> dun, what version of wine are you using?
<talkhouli> Flannel, Aha. So If I want only selected programs to be downloaded from backports, is there a way to do that using apt pinning?
<ctmjr> brianV: if you can get a gui with the nv driver then the system is working it's the nvidia drivers that are messing you up i do not know what to tell you other than keep checking in #nvidia for help
<brianV> ctmjr: ok, well, I'll keep trying in there. Thanks for the help!
<Flannel> talkhouli: The easiest way to do it is to enable -backports, install the program updates, then disable backports.
<talkhouli> Flannel, Ok! Thanks of your help!
<xiong> Okay, I'm running out of time. How do I create an archive in segments small enough to burn to DVD-R?
<CorpX> u have winrar installed?
<mun> hi
<mun> is there another console-based browser like lynx that can layout columns of tables rather than breaking columns up into new lines?
<xiong> According to the docs, a tarball won't do it.
<xiong> CorpX, I think maybe not. There's no option for .rar when I try to create the archive.
<xiong> Is that what I need?
 * xiong looks
<CorpX> its a split archive using winrar
<CorpX> if thats what u want
<mrbook> Ibn virtual box how do I uncapture  a  USB device
<CorpX> but u can specify the size of each piece
<EricTheHax> Help! a kid got on and deleted a bunch of vital parts of my apps menu!
<EricTheHax> is there a noob fix?
<sebsebseb> !panels |  EricTheHax
<ubottu> EricTheHax: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<CorpX> cntrl-z ?
<xiong> CorpX, 'winrar' doesn't hit in Synaptic but p7zip does
<jrib> EricTheHax: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menu
<CorpX> im sure most of the archive programs can create split archives
<jrib> !unrar | xiong, CorpX
<ubottu> xiong, CorpX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mrbook> In virtual box how do I uncapture  a  USB device
<xiong> jrib, What do you think about p7zip?
<xiong> That's free-beer-free.
<CorpX> i stick with winrar for .rar since its their format and all
<jrib> xiong: why not just use "split"?
<xiong> Um well, I hope to avoid anything Windoz.
<Ben64> unrar works fine
<wall-e_> can anyone help me with getting divx/xvid avi files to play on ubuntu 9.04?
<xiong> jrib, Sorry, I don't know what that is.
<Ben64> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<EricTheHax> now i dont have any panels my parents are yellin 4 me to go to bed
<eross> is vrml still alive?
<jrib> xiong: it's a command that splits files up into pieces
<xiong> Ben64, I'm not trying to un anything; I want to create an archive.
<Ben64> well then use rar
<Prohibited> xiong: You can use sudo apt-get install rar and unrar, then you can use the built-in program that Ubuntu has to extract files to extract RARs
<xiong> What's the objection to p7zip?
<wall-e_> it sounds stupid but iv been using ubuntu sense 8.04 and for some reason 9.04 just crashs when i play movies??
<EricTheHax> i tried running gnome-panels but it wont start it?
<Ben64> 7z takes way too long
<jrib> xiong: does it do what you want?
<Prohibited> Anyone mined helping me to get WoW working on WINE 1.1.30? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?pturtles=8027691#post8027691
<EricTheHax> *gnome-panel
<CorpX> i have a athlon xp 2000+ system running ubuntu... is that good enough to use as a HTPC to play h264 files?
<EricTheHax> how do i get my panels back
<xiong> jrib, Nothing does what I want. I want a straightforward backup utility that does regular backups to hard disk and weeklies to DVD-R; I want a GUI and I want some indication of progress and completion. Well, I'm not going to complain about it; I'm going to make do with what I've got.
<snack_> anyone here that may want to share some ideas related to a black screen boot up without errors and only occurs when extra ram is installed?
<Ben64> CorpX: i
<jrib> xiong: split will break up any file you want into pieces which you can combine later using cat
<jrib> !backups > xiong
<ubottu> xiong, please see my private message
<Ben64> CorpX: i'd say probably not, depends on res, but x264 takes a LOT of cpu, and xp2000+ doesn't have it
<jrib> xiong: check there though I don't know of anything doing everything you want
<EricTheHax> how do i get my panels back plz help
<EricTheHax> i ran the command u told me but now i have no panels
<eross> Eric - if it
<eross> if it's not permanent, log out and back on?
<Prohibited> Is there any way I can find the IP of a network I was recently connected to without connecting to the network
<EricTheHax> i knew it wouldnt automatically restart the gnome-panel stuff >_>
<Shawn-> Hmm what would be the easiest add on for Python to use for creating a window to create a Hang Man game in?
<Dunlevy> Does anyone know where the 'application launcher' is?
<xiong> jrib, Thank you but it's a little late. I've spent hours comparing and trying out backup utilities. Now I'm committed. I have made the snapshot, now I meant to archive it in pieces and burn. Can you suggest how much margin I should allow on the segment size? Seems risky to go all the way to 4.7 Gb.
<test34> Dunlevy, alt-f2?
<EricTheHax> how do i log out with no panels
<EricTheHax> without rebooting
<Dunlevy> I think that's exactly what I needed, thanks test34.
<jrib> xiong: don't know (I always leave quite a bit to be safe...)
<snack_> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<magikid> EricTheHax: Ctrl-Alt-Delete
<EricTheHax> thx snack
<test34> np Dunlevy
<EricTheHax> crap didnt work ctrl+alt+del gives me shutdown
<magikid> EricTheHax: Sorry, thought log out was on that menu
<snack_> lol...
<Shawn-> Is using beginning with GUIs going to be hard to do?
<jrib> xiong: by the way, partimage does what you want except it images your entire drive :)
<n8tuser> ctrl + alt + backspace
<Shawn-> If I alredy know the basics
<xiong> jrib, I'll defer to your best guess. 4.6 Gb segments?
<jrib> xiong: that should work
<snack_> told him so =P
<xiong> I gotta do something before they turn out the lights.
<snack_> hmm
<xiong> That's it; now I'm annoyed. "An error occurred while adding files to the archive." Doesn't say what error or on what file. I may never get a good burn.
<xiong> I *will* figure it out.
<jrib> xiong: check out the note here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Backup_to_DVD#Break_with_Split
<snack_> if your computer-screen goes black when u startup your computer at one point and the only thing you'we done is install an extra ram, then the ram is the cause. But if it would be broken should there not be errors of some sort?
<xiong> jrib, I'm not going about this the right way. My fault. I should not have done a disk-to-disk backup first, then tried to burn that. Who knows what's going on.
<magikid> EricTheHax: at the command line: gnome-session-save --force-logout
<mahad3va> can any1 help?
<Shawn-> In Python is there a function that doesn't print text as if it were a console but instead can print it as a shape as if it were an image?
<Prohibited> hm,.
<joshjtl> does anyone use the iron browser? Is there a package for it?
<qnet03> chating
<xiong> snack_, I might not jump to that conclusion. Remove the new memory and confirm.
<xiong> If you still think it's the new memory, see if you can run with only the new memory -- substitute it for the old. Perhaps the issue lies with how much total mem, not with any given bit. That said, you may well be right.
<snack_> xiong: I've tried removing it and it does the trick. It starts like it should. I just think it's odd that the computer shows no errors, just a black screen.
<snack_> btw it's a laptop so only 1 memory slot i can touch ^
<xiong> snack_, if the mem is bad, it may squat the bus and make everything impossible.
<snack_> xiong: good point
<snack_> xiong: It should make some sound or reboot though.
<xiong> Duplicity has no GUI, does it?
<grambo> hey
<jrib> xiong: I'm going to bed, good luck
<grambo> im on sabyon right now, was wondering if i can install with a pretty frickin old ubuntu CD and update it easily?
<xiong> Good night.
<snack_> xiong: best thing would be if I could get my hands on another ram to try instead to confirm.
<snack_> i guess.
<xiong> snack_, absolutely.
<xiong> Are you in the SF Bay Area?
<snack_> xiong: I wonder if a computer store will let me borrow one to try at the store ^_^
<snack_> xiong: well well thnx for your ideas, thinking is always best when seen from different perspectives.
<snack_> xiong:  I think Iv'e done about everything I can do at home =)
<AstroEl> where can i download the right fonts for Devanagari and other exotic alphabets?
<snack_> goodnight
<wall-e_> anyone help with ubuntu 9.04?
<ganymede> #xchat
<ganymede> hey, does anyone know if rsync works faster (e.g. transfers less data) if a client uses rsync to sync from a server running rsyncd versus if a client syncs the same remote directory but mounted over nfs? (e.g. should i add rsyncd to the server instead of only nfsd?)
<meoblast001> does anyone know of a PPA for nightly Firefox builds?
<magikid> meoblast001: Yeah, http://bit.ly/bV05Q
<Hansard> anyone know how to find a more suitable wireless driver? My wireless is working but the signal strength and speed is much lower than in windows and it often disconnects
<grambo> im on sabyon right now, was wondering if i can install with a pretty frickin old ubuntu CD and update it easily?
<Hansard> grambo: you have to upgrade from distro to distro... would be easier to download a new iso
<grambo> no blank cd
<grambo> or blank dvd
<xiong> So what happened to hubackup? Not available in jaunty?
<grambo> so apt-get doesnt have an upgrade
<shane2peru> does anyone know how to or with what to split a mpg video and shrink it's size?  I was considering ffmpeg with command line, but not sure how?  Any thoughts?
<magikid> grambo: It does but you can only go from one update to the next, you can't skip a few
<Hansard> grambo:  Install Ubuntu from a USB stick https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<grambo> no usb stick
<grambo> :P
<grambo> ah
<Hansard> desert island?
<grambo> your moms house
<grambo> very outdated resources
<grambo> :P
<Hansard> my mom's house?
<KingNimrod> lol
<grambo> joke...
<sshc> Hi, is pulseaudio included by default in the newest ubuntu version?
<KingNimrod> sshc: yes
<magikid> shane2peru: this might help: http://bit.ly/qC2ER
<kermit> where does this 'power history' get its data? something in /sys or /proc ?
<xrfang> hello, the gnome menu editor crashed while I try to delete an obsolete item, and it corrupted my menu items, now I don't have any submenu under "Applications", how to get it back?
<magikid> shane2peru: actually, this might help more: http://bit.ly/LQaKZ
<shane2peru> magikid: thanks!!! that second one I think is more along the lines of what I was looking for
<shane2peru> magikid: looking to do about the opposite, but that gives the gist of how to make it work
<magikid> shane2peru: I've found better ways to do it before but I didn't bookmark them or anything
<balzac> Seems like the remote access utility is torn up in jaunty
<balzac> all the tutorials i find on making it work are very technical involving the sabayon gnome conf gui which doesn't work out of the repositories, or using a command-line gnome conf utility or manually editing the configuration files
<balzac> that's pretty hairy for a newbie like me
<shane2peru> magikid: you don't know off hand what my -target should be for a web type video do you?  mp4?  or mpeg?  What would be better?
<balzac> is there a simple solution to the "remote desktop" bug which says "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network"?
<magikid> shane2peru: not right off, no I don't
<kermit> why do i have a bunch of .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<KingNimrod> balzac: is your firewall configured to let remote desktop connnections through?
<magikid> kermit: it's where apt stores downloaded .deb files
<shane2peru> magikid: ok, thanks for the links, much appreciated
<kermit> magikid: autoclean didnt remove them though :/
<Legendre> So, anyone know about the new user creation issues in JJ?
<Legendre> how to fix them?
<magikid> kermit: then I think it means they're not available in the repos then
<Legendre> known issue/known fix?
<DiegodelaVega> good evening
<Legendre> hi DiegodelaVega
<magikid> !hi|DiegodelaVega
<ubottu> DiegodelaVega: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Prohibited> Anyone mind helping me get World of Warcraft working using WINE 1.1.30? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8027691#post8027691
<DiegodelaVega> can someone help me fix
<Prohibited> !ask DiegodelaVega
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DiegodelaVega> my box mis recognized my screen
<Prohibited> !ask | DiegodelaVega
<ubottu> DiegodelaVega: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DiegodelaVega> I have a screen that is actually a 40" but the display
<DiegodelaVega> utility shows 47"
<DiegodelaVega> where can I change that?
<magikid> kermit: If it really bothers you run sudo apt-get clean to get rid of them
<kermit> magikid: ohh, thanks, i only saw autoclean
<xiong> Mondo Rescue seems to have eaten a blank DVD. It's stalled at 82%.
<magikid> kermit: welcome
<xiong> Now Mondo says, "Failed to create DVD #1. Retry?" I'm not inclined to feed it another blank, given that it upchucked the last one.
<Legendre> anyone know if the VLC plugin for firefox works yet? Or if not, what the alternative is?
<kermit> Legendre: i think i saw an mplayer plugin
<KingNimrod> Legendre: totem
<Legendre> hey kermit.. hm, ok. I like VLC, seems much tighter than mplayer
<Prohibited> VLC is a good program
<Legendre> totem. Never heard o'that
<KingNimrod> totem is the default gnome player, IIRC
<Legendre> however, the implementation of mplayer in XBMC is quite nice =)
<Legendre> fantastic piece of soft, XBMC
<xiong> And now I can't unmount the burnt DVD, which does appear to have some stuff on it.
<xiong> Apparently, I don't have enough privileges, although it's my machine. It doesn't prompt me for a root pw.
<Prohibited> I'm trying to run World of Warcraft using WINE 1.1.30, anyone mind helping me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8027691#post8027691
<KingNimrod> Prohibited: give ti up, dude! WOW sucks - nethack FTW xD
<Legendre> Prohibited: I would try, but if it doesn't work out.. you know what that means.
<Legendre> It could be the END OF THE WORLD!
<Legendre> (of Warcraft)
<Flannel> Prohibited: Have you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<Prohibited> Funnel: Read the topic.
<Prohibited> It isn't an error that is mentioned in that guide.
<Prohibited> Flannel*
<webbb82> anyone got any sugestions one a real good file finder like beagle or gnome do??
<webbb82> i heard beagle slows ur comp downn alot
<Flannel> Prohibited: Have you asked in #winehq?
<Legendre> webbb82: locate?
<Prohibited> Flannel: Uh no I haven't, I'll try there.
<webbb82> Legendre: yes local\
<Legendre> webbb82: no, I mean 'locate' - the command
<ikwak> hi there im trying to make my ubuntu server network enabled
<webbb82> oh
<webbb82> i was thinkin about a gui one
<ikwak> I want to access my server from the internet
<Legendre> ikwak: make sure your service is running, then map a port from the router/inet IP to the port on the box running the service
<Legendre> ikwak: aka 'port mapping'
<Legendre> ikwak: you do it from the router config interfact
<Legendre> *face
<blueglasses> is there a channel to discuss ubuntu one?
<ikwak> im a total nubee in networking, cqn you please guide me to a documentation
<Flannel> blueglasses: #ubuntuone
<Legendre> ikwak: the doc would be the user's manual for your router. What do you have, Linksys, D-link etc?
<blueglasses> ok thanks
<KingNimrod> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuone
<prappl93> How do I install Flash player?
<magikid> KingNimrod: How does that happen?  It's a neat app sponsored by them.
<fearful> prappl93, for firefox?
<prappl93> fearful, both firefox and system
<fearful> prappl93, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree for
<fearful> prappl93, firefox
<KingNimrod> magikid: Thanks - I'll google it shortly...
<prappl93> It says that the Flash for that is the newest version. What about for the whole OS, or is it just Firefox based?
<Legendre> prappl93: I just d/l the flash player plugin in .tar.gz format, then drop the libflashplaer.so file into the firefox plugins dir
<Legendre> if you want it systemwide, it goes into (IIRC) /usr/share/firefox-addons/plugins or something
<ikwak> sorry got disconnected
<foey> Many people use apt-get autoremove?
<seidos> openoffice calc: substract two time cells to get a time value?
<fearful> prappl93, I just simply use vlc player it plays anything you don't really need anything else but vlc and the flashplugin for firefox, you can install the actual adobe plugin also sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<user_> rha_gadiskecil@yahoo.com
<prappl93> fearful, It's alright now, thanks for the help! I did not realize that I already had all the non-free stuff when I added the repositories for the restricted stuff. Thanks though, fearful! You helped a lot.
<Legendre> prappl93: It goes in  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ on my machine, but this might differ on newer ubuntu
<prappl93> Any exact date when the 9.10 update is due out?
<Flannel> prappl93: The last Thursday in October
<Legendre> ikwak: do you know what you need to know yet?
<prappl93> Alright
<Ademan> can anyone point me to some benchmarks of software raid versus fake raid? http://blog.shaf.net/?p=6 is the only one i noticed thus far, and it surprisingly (to me) puts software raid as faster than fake raid... I expect fake raid is faster but negligibly so...
<Ademan> in other words i want a second opinion
<Legendre> err.. software raid IS fake raid, isn't it?
<fearful> prappl93, 29 October
<Legendre> hardware vs. software raid.
<user_> rHARhA 16F . .
<codeshepherd> how do i append a newline to end of PSI variable ? \n doesnt work ? is there any other code for newline ?
<Ademan> Legendre: eh? fake raid is hardware supported software raid
<foey> Its always down to what RAID controller it is. Most cheap raid controllers just use a software based raid.
<fearful> prappl93, and your welcome for the help!
<prappl93> fearful, thanks.
<prappl93> Lol
<Legendre> Ademan: hm, ok.. guess I'm not up on the defs..
<prappl93> Err, sorry for the lol'ing
<kermit> Ademan: hardeware supported software, or software supported hardware?  what IS the deal with that on motherboards anyway.
<udiniq> test
<udiniq> hi all
<magikid> hi!|udiniq
<Ademan> kermit: i honestly have no idea how it works, but that benchmark seems to suggest, it doesn't heh... software raid seems like a superior choice simply for stability's sake, but I'm just curious about performance
<Legendre> Ademan: As I know it, you can have soft raid in the OS or in a mobo chipset. They are both 'fake' raid
<johnfg> hi guys
<ryguy> where would i go for gtk+ help
<fearful> !hi | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Legendre> ikwak: So, again, do you have what you need to know?
<ryguy> is there a channel specifically for gtk?
<johnfg> I expected Desktop Effects to be under System/Preferences, but it's not.
<Legendre> I'm not going to beat it out of you =P
<johnfg> Is there a desktop effects somewhere to be enabled?
<KingNimrod> johnfg: appearances
<magikid> ryguy: yeah, #gtk
<KingNimrod> johnfg: by which I mean System > Prefs > appearance
<johnfg> KingNimrod, OK, thanks!  That did the trick!
<KingNimrod> johnfg: np
<Legendre> brb
<johnfg> Anyone here using openldap and kerberos together for authentication?  That's what I use in debian/lenny.
<Whitt> Is there someone here who can help me setup two monitors?
<Chun2> Hi - is there any way to automatically hide any file with a .pyc extension?
<KingNimrod> Chun2: put a . in front of it
<nanotube> Chun2: hide in what context?
<Chun2> nanotube: in nautilus
<KingNimrod> Chun2: put a . in front of it
<heyboy> Guys, is there a frontend GUI for "foremost"?
<Chun2> KingNimrod: thanks, but not feasable
<EricTheHax> i installed gnome global menu and i cant get it to work. ive gotten all the libs and did ./condigure, sudo make, and sudo make install, and it all read good, but i cant get it up
<Chun2> they're auto created when you run .py scripts
<KingNimrod> Chun2: ah, I see...
<nanotube> Chun2: hmm, not sure.... i can tell you how to hide them from ls in a terminal, though. :)
<blueglasses> is anyone awake in #ubuntuone ?
<nanotube> Chun2: or how to hide them from git or hg version control system...  but don't know about nautilus.
<nanotube> whitt: just go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution to set up your displays...
<achpile> hi everybody
<Major_Quacks> Is google chrome os going to be based on ubuntu?
<alabd> Good day everybody ,This is nvidia installer log ,what is the problem (it is not going to be install) ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/281821/
<The-Last-C> CAN ANYONE HELP me with installing a video game? The first patch won't update the game, but the others try to patch and pretend to succeed but they need the first patch to do this. I'm stuck with this game and it won't work unless the first patch is installed... I think it may have something to do with the ms.net framework but I'm not sure....
<xiong> "Warning: ISO-9660 filenames longer than 31 may cause buffer overflows in the OS." <-- warning reported while using dkopp to burn a DVD. Now what in the world am I supposed to do about this now?
<EricTheHax> is there a channel for gnome global menu?
<Biovore> there is #gnome I think
<Major_Quacks> The-Last-C: What game?
<EricTheHax> i mean the addon that gives u the finderbar
<The-Last-C> C&C Renegade
<roguesmiler> hello?
<roguesmiler> anybody here?
<kermit> !hello | roguesmiler
<ubottu> roguesmiler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roguesmiler> I just lost the game.
<nanotube> Chun2: apparently, can't do that in nautilus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/130997
<Bluey> jello!
<The-Last-C> I've been searching for the past 4-5 hours on how to fix this; but no one uses linux for this game...
<The-Last-C> They use it for their servers. That are linux.
<EricTheHax> dangit roguesmiler now i lost
<Major_Quacks> The-last-c: Sorry, I havnt dealt with that game
<MoeGreen> is there a good data recovery program for ubuntu?  I currently use getdataback for windows but that is not working for a sata hdd i am trying to save.
<achpile> please, help... I've got a trouble. I've downloaded Kylix and now I trying to install it, but when I enter "sh setup.sh", terminal answer: setup.sh: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<The-Last-C> but can you at least GET me started on installing the .NET Framework?
<kermit> achpile: chmod +x setup.sh;./setup.sh
<kermit> achpile: it probably wants bash not sh
<nanotube> achpile: try "bash setup.sh"
<ksbalaji> When I open, close windows, I see a flashing diagonal line runing from top right through bottom left. I also see this flicker when I scroll big websites etc. Can someone explain please?
<Bluey> ksbalaji - what's your resolution and refresh rate?
<achpile> thankx...
<ksbalaji> Bluey, where do I see?
<Bluey> ksbalaji -- private message ok?
<Major_Quacks> The-Last-C: I havnt had to need that, I have no experience there, sorry, but I wonder if you could... Hm
<achpile> setup.sh: setup.sh: cannot execute binary file
<Axess_Denied> Where can I find an easy irc tutorial?
<Axess_Denied> I haven't used IRC in years
<Bluey> ksbalaji -- System/preferences/display will tell all
<nanotube> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<achpile> this is after "bash setup.sh"
<ksbalaji> Bluey, ok.pm Can you pl.start box?
<nanotube> Axess_Denied: google? :)
<Bluey> done
<Axess_Denied> danke nano!
<arahova> help, I can't find the internet explorer to access the internet?
<Bluey> arahova -- umm there is no IE in linux
<KingNimrod> arahova: xD
<thiebaude> !wine | arahova
<ubottu> arahova: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nanotube> arahova: try firefox. apps -> internet -> firefox web browser
<chrome> hey is there a way to make ctl-alt-del NOT reboot the machine after 60 seconds? :)
<arahova> jk guys, thanks for helping the community! :D
<Axess_Denied> That was a waste of time
<nanotube> arahova: heh
<blak> Anybody know how to bridge an ethernet connection from an xBox 360 to wireless through a Ubuntu Laptop???
<thiebaude> arahova, on google do a search for ie4linux
<{Onyx}> I knew it was fake, all the idiots I have to support would have said there's no internet on my computer!
<nanotube> Axess_Denied: :)
<arahova> haha onyx
<Bluey> hmm
<achpile> use firefox
<nanotube> {Onyx}: hehe good one
<blak> Anybody know how to bridge an ethernet connection from an xBox 360 to wireless through a Ubuntu Laptop???
<{Onyx}> I work tech support for HP, you wouldn't believe the idiots I deal with sometimes.
<nanotube> !patience | blak
<ubottu> blak: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Axess_Denied> %m
<Docteh> blak: look for a howto on bridging two interfaces using the brctl took
<Docteh> *tool
<magikid> {Onyx}: I would, I've worked for a call center for govt employees before
<paipimenta> so, I want to go through a Windows Server 2003 training course on my Ubuntu desktop server
<paipimenta> command line only so far
<paipimenta> what's the best way to do that?  I'm guessing some boot loader
<{Onyx}> Anyone gotten the mic to work on an x-fi xtreme music card?
<paipimenta> I just want to have Windows chained up in the basement to do my bidding when I want
<Docteh> paipimenta: dual boot or virtualize
<{Onyx}> When I get the Dell XPS system someone unloaded on me working I may dual boot 7
<olive_> jjjjhjhjnk
<olive_> jijk
<{Onyx}> If I can get a free copy, I'm not paying for microjunk
<olive_> ihj
<olive_> kijjml
<olive_> ooookklk
<FloodBot3> olive_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paipimenta> right now, on my 60Gig hard drive, I've got a 250Meg /boot partition and a LVM / partition
<chrome> does anyone know if there is a way to make ctl-alt-del NOT reboot the machine after 60 seconds? :)
<paipimenta> the LVM has a 15Gig lvroot, 1 Gig lvswap, and the rest ~40Gig lvhome
<Legendre> 250M for boot?!
<Bluey> that does nothing in ubuntu
<Legendre> Mine is like 10M or something..
<paipimenta> yeah, that was default when I setup whole drive guided as LVM originally
<Bluey> now ctrl+alt+f1 gets you console
<SmilinBob> oh hi
<KingNimrod> chrome: Yeah, try not to press those keys ;P
<chrome> KingNimrod: har har :P
<{Onyx}> Stupid coke dealing x of my wife's friend traded it or something and didn't bother to make sure it worked. Not getting a display. I'll find out tomorrow if I just have to replace the gfx card or if I get to replace the MB, case, PSU and cooler.
<lstarnes> Legendre: you need space for kernel images, initramfs images, and other things
<ksbalaji> Bluey, I see you as away - for PM!
<chrome> KingNimrod: years of habit pressing those keys to bring up the "lock screen" window :P
<paipimenta> I want an optimal partition setup so I can dual boot
<Legendre> lstarnes: apparently.
<craigbass1976> can I use pdfimages to grab images and spit them out to .png files?  I don't see how gogling or in the man pages
<Docteh> I put my whole ubuntu install on a separate partition from lvm
<paipimenta> Docteh: how do I setup to dual boot?
<Docteh> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Bluey> ksbalaji - so you can still type?
 * Docteh <3 this place
<ksbalaji> Bluey, I have somehow opened a PM box and typed there.
<KingNimrod> chrome: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<xiong> Now dkopp says "exceeded 200000 files", backup failed. Hey, what can I say, I got a lotta stuf?
<{Onyx}> Think I'll get a new sound card for it as well. This x-fi card is getting annoying. Sounds great but I need the mic to work.
<Bluey> ksb -- I see you there...
<KingNimrod> xiong: no one needs that much pr0n ;p
<chrome> KingNimrod: thats the next best option, thanks :)
<KingNimrod> chrome: np
 * thiebaude wow
<xiong> KingNimrod, ha ha. It's mostly old versions of my current Perl project. That's what causes the high file count.
<Docteh> !virtualpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualpc
<paipimenta> anybody know how I can partition my MacBook so that I can Slackintosh it and have a separate partition with my /home data?
<paipimenta> !slackintosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slackintosh
<paipimenta> !hackintosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hackintosh
<Docteh> #slackware
<Legendre> tried talking to ##slackware?
<paipimenta> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<paipimenta> I love bots
<Legendre> I feel for anyone trying to run *nix on Mac
<Legendre> it just seems unnatural
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: so you're a robosexual?
<xmnt> I'm trying to setup a virtualbox machine that will see the domains for my machine(i.e. I have a local domain - local.dev that I would like to see from VM)
<xmnt> anyone know how
<{Onyx}> I feel for anyone using a Mac, doesn't matter what they're trying to do with it.
<xmnt> I've got a wireless router in front
<Legendre> I had NetBSD running on a few SE30 around here, but that was like 1998
<Legendre> {Onyx}: werd
<KE7TMA> hi
<KingNimrod> !hi | KE7TMA
<ubottu> KE7TMA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Legendre> I really despise the Mac Way.
<KE7TMA> does anybody know how to get the apple bluetooth mouse to work with ubuntu?
<paipimenta> well, I'll tell you..... it's the best solution if you want to run Windows, Mac, and Linux.... until I'm less of a newbie
<KE7TMA> it pairs just fine
<kaitou> hmmm
<KE7TMA> but then, decides not to work at all
<kaitou> interesting
<kaitou>  xD
<KE7TMA> no clicks, no pointer movement, nothing
<Legendre> Colleague of mine at work has one, any time I try to use it, it's just pure insanity
<nanotube> KE7TMA: any messages in the system log when you plug it in? are you plugging in directly to a usb port in the comp, or through a usb hub or through a port on the keyboard or some such?
<Legendre> I be making the wrong gestures on the trackpad.. windows go flying off into the whatever
<kaitou> i have a question.. if someone can help me with the drivers of a tablet genius
<foey> opps, just used apt-get autoremove - It removed my Gnome install on Ubuntu server
<Docteh> nanotube: bluetooth as in wireless
<Legendre> Piece. Of. Crap.
<paipimenta> yeah.... double clicking the title bar minimizes it...
<paipimenta> ??
<Docteh> !bluetoothmouse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluetoothmouse
<KE7TMA> no
<Docteh> awwww
<nanotube> Docteh: oh hahaha i kinda missed that part...
<nanotube> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<KE7TMA> the usb bluetooth dongle is plugged into the computer
<KE7TMA> only thing on the usb bus
<KE7TMA> yes
<scott_ino2> is there a way to list all the topics ubottu knows
<KE7TMA> my bluetooth keyboard works great
<nanotube> !bot | scott_ino2
<ubottu> scott_ino2: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nanotube> scott_ino2: you can go to that factoids link, it lists all the contents
<scott_ino2> nanotube, ty, was wondering if there was a way to do it within the chat ;-)
<LogicFan> what is the best practice for networking ubuntu to other ubuntu machines?  nfs?
<scott_ino2> like how hitting tab for names displays in the chat window but only you can see it
<foey> Is there a IRC client for the terminal?
<scott_ino2> nanotube, but i suppose there'd be wayyy too many topics
<Docteh> foey: irssi is better than bitchx ;)
<maco> foey: irssi?
<foey> Thanks, ill try it now
<KE7TMA> seems that there's a crapton of workarounds out there
<nanotube> scott_ino2: indeed... but you could always do "search" to search for a topic.
<KE7TMA> and oddly it pairs just fine
<nanotube> search "bluetooth"
<KingNimrod> foey: I second that vote for irssi
<nanotube> !search "bluetooth"
<ubottu> Found:
<KE7TMA> it just doesn't do anything
<alabd> Which software can boot another linux that is installed on disk ?methinks virtualbox can not
<nanotube> !search bluetooth
<ubottu> Found: bluetooth
<nanotube> scott_ino2: aha, no quotes
<Docteh> alabd: whats the host OS?
<scott_ino2> nanotube, good to know ;-)
<gartral> alabd: you thinks wrong, that's one of a few..
<paipimenta> irssi rocks my socks off
<Docteh> I need a virtualizer that'll run on windows and boot my linux partition :-/
<paipimenta> the other day, I was on lynx for the first time on tty1, irssi on tty2, and man on tty3, I was in heaven
<nanotube> Docteh: virtualbox should do it...
<scott_ino2> Docteh, virtualbox will
<scott_ino2> bling
<Docteh> kk
<nanotube> paipimenta: no beating the cli
<scott_ino2> Docteh, you do mean run a linux virtual machine from windows right
<nanotube> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: have you tried terminator?
<alabd> gartral: how to boot another linux with virtualbox ? is virtualbox best choice ?
<xmnt> anyone know how to setup a bridged connection so I can see my server domains(i.e. local.domain, 127.0.0.1)
<xmnt> I'm guessing that's what I need to setup
<timClicks> none of my packages from apt-get seem to be verifying - where do i d/l the standard ubuntu apt-keys?
<nanotube> Docteh: and of course, while ubottu's answer is geared towards installing vbox on ubuntu, there is vbox for windows hosts as well.
<ksbalaji> I do not have a system>pref>display (the display option only) option. Help!
<Docteh> yea im downloading it from the website
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<nanotube> ksbalaji: which version of ubuntu?
<starenki> howto make net proxy settings that were made with gnome-network-properties effective immediately (without reboot)? init.d/networking restart does not make the effect
<paipimenta> KingNimrod: terminator?
<paipimenta> is it like Screen?
<ksbalaji> nanotube, Linux viva100 2.6.24-24-generic #1 SMP Tue Aug 18 17:04:53 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<alabd> gartral: are you sure that vb can boot another linux is installed on hard ?how to boot another linux with virtualbox ? is virtualbox best choice ?
<nanotube> ksbalaji: ehr... try running "cat /etc/issue" instead. that uname doesn't tell me the ubuntu version. :)
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: kind of... it's an x terminal emulator with split screens and or tabs
<nanotube> ksbalaji: though by kernel version, i'm guessing hardy
<paipimenta> I still want to find out if lynx has multiple window feature like irssi does
<paipimenta> anyone know?
<gartral> alabd: some would sa y vb, others swear by vmware, but i forget how to get vb or vmware to boot from another partition..
<{Onyx}> Ok, I was wrong. The mic is working just not in Wine and I can't turn down the volume level so that I can't hear the mic over the speakers
<nanotube> ksbalaji: in which case... look in system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<ksbalaji> nanotube, Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l
<scott_ino2> alabd, define boot another linux .... what exactly are you trying to do
<scott_ino2> ahh brb my fridge is apparently burning
<nanotube> ksbalaji: yea, that's hardy.
<LogicFan> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nanotube> scott_ino2: wtf?? :)
<xmnt> anyone know how to setup a bridged connection so I can see my server domains(i.e. local.domain, 127.0.0.1) from my windows virtual machine
<ksbalaji> nanotube, Ah! yes! I have screen resolution there! (two of them!?) Thanks.
<Ben64> how can i edit what services run under which runlevels and stuff
<alabd> scott_ino2 how to boot another linux that is installed on hard with virtualbox ?
<nanotube> ksbalaji: np :)
<foey> Using irssi now, is there anyway to change the terminal res?
<jb_> hello
<eross> is VRML still alive, or is there a new alternative? I'm looking at several 3d viewers
<blueglasses> xmnt, why would you need a bridged connection to see that?
<nanotube> Ben64: just look in the /etc/rcX.d directories and edit the links. or if you want a less manual solution, there is "sysv-rc-conf"
<jb_> why would my comptuer be really slow when i'm using allot of my hard drive? such as extracting an archive?
<KingNimrod> foey: are you using X?
<Docteh> foey: you're in a console and not running irssi within like Gnome Terminal? maybe you can fiddle with the frame buffer
<nanotube> Ben64: i think there's also a gui called "bum"
<nanotube> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Bluey> jb -- tar is NOT fast...
<foey> KingNimrod : No not using X
<Ben64> nanotube: thats the program i was looking for, thx
<xmnt> blueglasses, I'm not sure what I need to setup
<nanotube> Ben64: np :)
<scott_ino2> alabd, not sure if that's possible. Can I ask why exactly you need to do that?
<Docteh> jb_: the I/O actions are taking up the CPU
<scott_ino2> im curious
<scott_ino2> what it is you're trying to do
<jb_> Docteh: but my cpu usage is low
<awfulwaffle> does truecrypt only run under the nautilus file manager? currently running pcmanfm and thunar didnt work either
<nanotube> jb_: he means to say, the i/o actions are taking up a lot of the i/o bandwidth. so other stuff that needs to read stuff off the hd gets slow.
<Docteh> jb_: run top and see what percentage is being used for "wait" while you're untarring something
<ksbalaji> nanotube, when I click screen resolution, I get error message - The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available. !
<jb_> Docteh: k just a sec
<nanotube> ksbalaji: well, as i recall, that stuff was really kinda beta-quality in hardy. if you want the gui display settings to work, you gotta upgrade to at least 8.10, or better yet to 9.04. otherwise... you're stuck mucking around with xorg.conf manually...
<KingNimrod> foey: think that irssi just takes its size from the terminal you run it in.
<alabd> scott_ino2 to know just how to do that
<neeroze> can any one help me to fix my wirless problem
<Legendre> Trying again.. ANYONE know about problems with creating new users under 9.04? I'm running into a number of problems / bugs..
<alabd> scott_ino2 why do ask it?
<neeroze> i cant use my wirless device
<neeroze> hey guys help meout
<Docteh> Legendre: how are you creating them?
<foey> KingNimrod : Yeh, I've used Ctrl+F1 to bring up the console. It's not too bad, just used SuSE with a higher res console before.
<Legendre> Docteh: via the users/groups applet
<Bluey> legendre - how are you doing that?
<scott_ino2> alabd, im just wondering, because i don't know if that's even possible, I don't think it is. was wondering if you had a reason/function you were trying to perform
<Bluey> oh sorry will butt out
<Legendre> Docteh: Bluey: again, from the system's applet for users/groups
<ksbalaji> nanotube, thanks. Since I am not a techie type, I was worried about facing problems while upgrading. That's why I stick to LTS 8.04.  But I feel now that my choices are narrowing down.
<Legendre> Bluey: by any means, do not butt out..
<Bluey> Legendre -- I've had no issues let me try now
<scott_ino2> alabd, certainly not possible through virtualization as its well... virtualized so it's not real so it's not actually booting the same way somethign legitimately boots
<neeroze> hello ia ma waiting
<Docteh> Legendre: I actually don't use the gui much, but theres only like 3 possible problems with new user accounts that are possible unless the gui is making some up
<neeroze> i need help with my wirless problem
<neeroze> hello heelo
<leaf-sheep> ksbalaji: My opinions are -- Go with 9.04 -- I'd say 8.04 LTS is excellent for businesses that does not want to upgrade their linux system every 6 months.
<Legendre> Problem is, I can't create any new users unless I run the applet as sudo su root from a term
<Legendre> (or modify any users, for that matter)
<neeroze> guys help
<Docteh> thats odd, there should be a sudo button on that applet
<jb_> Docteh: tar is around 15-20% and i dont see "wait".
<KingNimrod> foey: I see what you mean - I'm used to a framebuffered console too
<Bluey> Legendre -- yup went system/admin/user and groups/  worked fine
<neeroze> i need help to fix wirless problem
<Docteh> Cpu(s):  0.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,100.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<starenki> howto make system network proxy settings effective without reboot? init.d/networking restart does not make the effect
<neeroze> is therer any1 who is reading ths
<Docteh> oh, "wa" i see
<neeroze> helllo guys
<jessie> I need some help with Grub issues,anybody available?
<Legendre> Bluey: not here.. I was expecting it to beg me with a p/w window before it ran, but it didnt
<alabd> scott_ino2 vawre can do that but virtual dont know , but vmware is not free
<Docteh> starenki: proxy settings are application specific usually
<Legendre> after that, all of the opts were greyed out
<Bluey> Legendre - did you hit unlock?
<Docteh> restart the app?
<ksbalaji> leaf-sheep, thanks for the suggestion.  For not taking a risk of loosing data, Is an uprade better than a full install?
<epaphus> Hello guys, how can I know if Foxconn A6VMX2-K MoBO is compatible with Ubuntu?  I know for a fact it isnt recognized in 8.10 (such as the lan nic)..
<starenki> Docteh, I am using gnome-network-properties
<foey> KingNimrod : Hey, is there anyway to bring up my console session on F1 within a window within X? F7 is currently running Gnome
<Legendre> Bluey: unlock what/which?
<epaphus> is it compatible in 9.04?
<neeroze> hello
<alabd> gartral: vmware is not free ,except vmware and vb any case esle ?
<scott_ino2> alabd, id be interested to see how vmware actually handles "booting" physical OS installations. just seems odd
<neeroze> iam having problem with my wireless can any one help me out
<neeroze> a bit
<jessie> I log in and it dies, sigh :-)
<jb_> no wa catagory
<scott_ino2> alabd, you can get a free vmware license by registering
<Bluey> let me see if I can paste bin
<neeroze> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<KingNimrod> foey: hang on just looking something up...
<scott_ino2> or used to be able to at least
<Docteh> scott_ino2: you set the file name to be something like \\Devices\Yaddayadda
<nanotube> ksbalaji: try the newer version with a livecd first, make sure everything works. but yea, sticking with an LTS doesn't work for too long, as things get outdated/improved.
<Docteh> for vmware that is
<leaf-sheep> ksbalaji: In theory, it should be same.  However, I always resort to full clean installation than upgrading because I have the tendency to try new things/packages all times. ^^
<elninja> ksbalaji, If you don't want to risk losing data, your best option is backing it up.
<KingNimrod> foey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Bluey> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<leaf-sheep> ksbalaji: There you go.  elninja said it all.  BACKUP YOUR DATA. :)
<alabd> scott_ino2 another os is installed
<starenki> Docteh, I am using gnome-network-properties and tick the option this will apply to the system. everything works fine but I have to reboot if I want change to direct connection
<Docteh> really? try just restarting the apps that use the network
<Bluey> nope only text
<KingNimrod> foey: looks like grub needs to be altered to use the frame buffer in the virtual ttys
<starenki> Docteh, this down't work for me
<Bluey> let me run it up to my site
<Docteh> starenki: what other than web browsers are you using with a proxy?
<scott_ino2> alabd, yeah i realize that, just didnt know something like vmware supports doing that now
<neeroze> docteh: can u help me
<jb_> Docteh: in system monitor it says sync_page under wait
<epaphus> Hello guys, how can I know if Foxconn A6VMX2-K MoBO is compatible with Ubuntu 9.04.. or where can I check?
<foey> KingNimrod : Ahhh ok, will bookmark this and have a read through. Many thanks :-)
<ksbalaji> Thanks friends and bye! I shall back up ( got to buy a bigger HDD first) and go for fresh install.
<neeroze> hello
<neeroze> hello
<neeroze> hello
<Docteh> neeroze: I can give out hints but I don't know more than that ;)
<jb_> Docteh: either sync buffer sync page or 0
<starenki> Docteh, any console app for instance
<FloodBot3> neeroze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingNimrod> foey: to answer your other question, I don't believe it's possible to view vt1 from X
<foey> KingNimrod : OK, no problems. Just would of been nice :-)
<Docteh> starenki: in console just fiddle with the environment variable that is set
<neeroze> i mean my wireless service is disabled
<Docteh> starenki: set |grep <nameofproxy>
<gartral> alabd: vmware Player is free, but i donlt like VMware, i like VB, which has 2 free versions, the free closed source, and the open source one, you want the closed source one from sun's website
<neeroze> is there any one using MSI CR400 model laptop
<KingNimrod> foey: you're welcome - I'll be reading it too. Didn't realise framebuffer wasn't the default until you mentioned it.
<neeroze> is there any one using MSI CR400 model laptop
<neeroze> is there any one using MSI CR400 model laptop
<FloodBot3> neeroze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Docteh> zomgflood
<Docteh> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<maxxist> Off-topic question for the channel.  What is the state of ubuntu and EXT4?  Anyone using it?  are the performance gains worth it?  I am asking because I know there was some problems with ext4 before.  btw I am on jaunty.
<kermit> maxxist: xfs will get you everything ext4 does
<thiebaude> maxxist, use it know on 9.10
<thiebaude> now
<kermit> ext4 is playing catch-up with xfs
<Docteh> neeroze: ubuntu does have a wiki with stuff like what laptop has what wireless card in it btw
<foey> KingNimrod : Yeh, I was using SuSE 11.1 the other day and the console was running a higher res, text was a lot smaller and smoother.
<starenki> Docteh, in the office I am using automated proxy script and not just single proxy
<maxxist> kermit: is xfs available in ubuntu installer?
<kermit> maxxist: yes
<alabd> gartral:  so VB is downloading ,but how to boot another os from other partition ?
<gartral> alabd: dont know
<Docteh> foey: look up setting the framebuffer resolution, its a boot parameter and would go into the boot loader config file
<gartral> alabd: ask in #virtualbox
<Docteh> brb rebooting windows :D
<alabd> gartral:  thanks
<alabd> scott_ino2 thanks
<foey> 
<alabd> thanks everyone who helps others
<scott_ino2> alabd, np... like i said you used to be able to get free vmware licenses for personal use
<scott_ino2> not sure if they changed it
<alabd> ok thanks
<paipimenta> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<{Onyx}> Ok, this is annoying. Sound recorder recognizes my mic but Rosetta stone under wine isn't
<maxxist> kermit: sorry new question.  xfs or zfs?
<kermit> maxxist: i dont think zfs is a common option
<{Onyx}> Think I'm just going to pull this x-fi card. A little better music quality isn't worth not having a microphone
<maxxist> kermit: yeah i doesnt seem to be.  but looking at wikipedia says xfs is 64 bit.  and zfs is 128.  seems a few OS's are trying to implement.  even OSX...
<kermit> maxxist: xfs has been a standard part of linux for 6+ years now and does pretty much everything ext4 brags about.. you still have to go out of your way to use zfs
 * gartral is still running ext3due to slow p/ata drives on his ubuntu comp
<maxxist> kermit: do you find xfs any more difficult to setup than ext3 ??  will I have to format my ext3 for xfs?  I find this to be a nice feature of ext4(no need to format)...
<kermit> maxxist: no, you dont do anyhting different than just picking it from the menu
<maxxist> kermit:  ty
<kermit> maxxist: err. if you already HAVE ext3 system, yeah you'd have to format
<kermit> maxxist: i thought you meant on an install
<maxxist> kermit: do you think the original ext4 kernel stability problems in ubuntu have been fixed?
<kermit> maxxist: i dont know, i dont like the way its so many years behind though, i prefer something more proven
<kermit> maxxist: yet that still has the featurse i want
<maxxist> kermit agreed.
<thiebaude> maxxist, in 30days ubuntu 9.10 is being released with ext4 by default
<kermit> also i still found ext4 to be much more disk heavy than xfs in a little test of writing a bunch of different files at once
<maxxist> thiebaude: so it must be fixed now.  at least in the next kernel...
<mysteriousdarren> I hope so Im looking forward to trying it out anyway.
<thiebaude> maxxist, i didn't think it was broke i used it in 9.04
<maxxist> thiebaude: good to know.  thanx.
<thiebaude> maxxist, np
<flying_penguin> ext4 has been pretty stable for a while imo
<mysteriousdarren> I heard from several people there were some stability issues
<kermit> maxxist: xfs was made by SGI, who make high performance graphic systems for CGI effects in movies
<flying_penguin> i would choose it over xfs really
<thiebaude> flying_penguin, and its fast also
<maxxist> kermit: yeah i read that on wikipedia.
<LaveliDeara1> hlo
<kermit> i dont know of anything ext4 does that xfs hasnt done for 6 years now
<flying_penguin> but changing from ext3 to somthing new would be a huge headache if you want to keep your data
<kermit> flying_penguin: yeah not worth switching
<kermit> maxxist: are you switching or talking about a new install/?
<thiebaude> how many years has ext been around?
<LaveliDeara1> my have issues with sound
<maxxist> kermit: i am thinking about just switching.  there is pages that describe doing the conversion.  without formatting.
<mysteriousdarren> would you be able to use say ext3 to transfer to a ext4 external hard drive and be safe?
<user_> vigiiiiii
<kermit> maxxist: oh thast not worth it really
<maxxist> kermit: why not?  would it not achieve the same in the end?
<flying_penguin> maxxist: the best way to do it if you really want to is offload your data, reformat, then bring it all back
<maxxist> yeah just so much work.  plus I dont have a backup drive with enough space.
<LaveliDeara1> I was listening music in background, and in a minute all sound goes off, I installed pulseaudio and sound was back for system sounds, but still I couldn't play music
<LaveliDeara1> can anyone point me how to check what happened ?
<flying_penguin> if you are stuck on a single drive the process would be to resize the current partition, create the new one, then move the data from the old partition to the new one, then resize the old partition down to 0
<flying_penguin> its not fun and there is a good chance you will lose some data anyway
<maxxist> flying_penguin: think i will stick with ext3 for a little while.  until i can find a cheap backup solution.
<mysteriousdarren> what do u mean cheap? how much do u need? space?
<iboy1011> hi
<Axess_Denied> yo
<iboy1011> hello Axess
<iboy1011> I came here cause i can't get ubuntu to run on my laptop
<Axess_Denied> <----- Curious about Koala and PulsAduio issues
<Axess_Denied> What problems are you having iboy?
<iboy1011> I have ubuntu installed on a usb drive and I can't boot from it
<iboy1011> with my laptop
<Axess_Denied> Have you told your system bios to boot from USB?
<iboy1011> How do I do that?
<Axess_Denied> What kind of laptop do you have?
<ajhtiredwolf> iboy1011, right after the initial post screen usually you can press esc or f12 and a boot menu will come up
<iboy1011> It is a Hp pavilion
<Raydiation> when can we expect beta of karmic?
<thiebaude> Raydiation, Oct 1 thursday
<botux> good evening all
<Axess_Denied> I think as aj pointed out your option is F12
<flying_penguin> iboy1011: you need to have created the usb distro as a live environment. just installing on the usb drive like it was a harddrive probably wont work if you switch computers you boot on
<Raydiation> thiebaude: k thx, in this case im waiting with downloading^^
<ajhtiredwolf> flying_penguin, should work
<iboy1011> The usb drive works on my school's computers
<thiebaude> Raydiation, im eagerly waiting for alot of updates then
<iboy1011> I'll try the 'esc' button
<gartral> flying_penguin iboy1011 it WILL if you install LiLo too the usb drive!
<iboy1011> I'll come back if that doesn't work
<Axess_Denied> <--------- Been reading the feeds and ubuntuforums, any issues with PulseAudio 9.0.15 in Karmic? I just had a headache getting it to run all my audio through HDMI
<ajhtiredwolf> iboy1011, try what i said, when your computer turns on look fo rsomething that says "press this key for boot options" or else when the computer starts perss the delete key to get into the bios and change the boot device to usb
<flying_penguin> gartral: personaly i can't stand lilo but i think you are right
<Axess_Denied> the other option is to enter bios and change your boot priority there
<gartral> flying_penguin: it's easier to install than GRUB2
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> hy
<Axess_Denied> Güten Tag wahnfrieden!
<wahnfrieden> help me out
<wahnfrieden> Axess_Denied: WTF?
<LaveliDeara1> hey guys, how can I determine what is the problem with my audio playback ?
<flying_penguin> lilo is anchent i definatly prefer gurb (pardon my spelling)
<golem_> gurb is great
<botux> hey guys im getting an error when i click the red arrow at the top to update packages
<Axess_Denied> Your nick appears German, what help do you need
<{Onyx}> Sweet, think I got it. Had to switch to OSS in wine.
<wahnfrieden> Axess_Denied: I wanna put UBUNTU into my car management system
<wahnfrieden> I have a Volkswagen and an Opel
<wahnfrieden> either one is ok
<paipimenta> wahnfrieden: NICE
<Axess_Denied> und du bist nicht Deutshcer?
<wahnfrieden> Axess_Denied: what the hell man
<Axess_Denied> That is a great project
<wahnfrieden> paipimenta: id like to visit nice, that where your from?
<{Onyx}> yes
<paipimenta> no, I am from California...
<paipimenta> but I think it's nice that you are putting Ubuntu on your car
<Raydiation> i guess he meatn niece
<Axess_Denied> c'mon a VW and an Opel? Are you kidding me? I'd claim German...
<wahnfrieden> my niece
<paipimenta> I am way too chicken and noob to slackware my car
<wahnfrieden> Axess_Denied: ???/
<wahnfrieden> theyre cars
<Axess_Denied> Really? Like a Ferrarri is a bird?
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: Please stop, you were given an answer earlier.
<Axess_Denied> Or like a Trabi?
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tehbaut> how can I showthe hd(x,y) vale for my drives?
<tehbaut> or is it sda=hd(0,x), sdc=hd(2,x) ... ?
<Flannel> tehbaut: That's correct.
<LaveliDeara1> Axess_Denied: die rose die lilie die taube die sonne can you help me determine what problem I have with sound ? :))
<Axess_Denied> Lavel, what problems are you having?
<LaveliDeara1> I hope find help here to get it
<krang> Hey all, what's the best package for having virtualised WinXP-in-a-window on my desktop? I'm currently looking at virtualbox
<LaveliDeara1> how can I check what's not correct with my audio  ?
<wahnfrieden> WHERE DO I CLICK
<krang> I'd like something easy
<Axess_Denied> VBOX rules, krang
<KingNimrod> krang: I'd go with vbox...
<Flannel> wahnfrieden: For what?
<wahnfrieden> make sure you get the non-open source VBOX
<wahnfrieden> otherwise some features are disabled
<krang> KingNimrod,
<iboy1011> Hello, I'm back
<wahnfrieden> Flannel: which buttton
<krang> KingNimrod: What do you find is better than VMware or quemu about it?
<Axess_Denied> What are you talking about, wahnfrieden?
<wahnfrieden> Axess_Denied: I cant read what youve said to me
<iboy1011> The still can't boot from the usb drive with my laptop
<KingNimrod> krang: ease of use
<flying_penguin> krang: alot of ppl i know swere by vmware if you want to go full F/OSS i like zen but its not easy to configure
<iboy1011> I still can't boot from the usb drive with my laptop
<wahnfrieden> krang, is that the japanese name for that new c++ compiler
<KingNimrod> krang: and features - 3d is good
<Axess_Denied> krang: I also like that with Vbox you can boot multiple Vms and allow them each different priorities ovver your host system
<Axess_Denied> Thank you Flannel
<krang> Hmmm, sounds like the way to go. I'm definitely not interested in high performance server virtualisation, and ease of use is big.
<Axess_Denied> iboy: what did you try when you rebooted your laptop?
<krang> VirtualBox it is! Thanks all!
<iboy1011> I tried pressing 'esc' and 'f12'
<tehbaut> anyone know if theres a shortcut like ctrl+alt+[+/-] for temporary zooming of the mouse region?
<thiebaude> iboy1011, try f2
<KingNimrod> tehbaut: do you use compiz?
<iboy1011> f12 didn't do anything. 'esc' only brought up some information
<{Onyx}> Cool got everything working great with speakers running through my x-fi card and mic through onboard
<Axess_Denied> Why don't we give him the URL to the HP Pavillion BIOS walkthrough?
<Axess_Denied> That might be a better idea...
<{Onyx}> What was the question?
<cvandyke> Hi all
<{Onyx}> I know HP BIOS well
<KingNimrod> tehbaut: if you do there is an exellent zoom feature
<cvandyke> does anyone here have experience loading tclkit in 9.04?
<thiebaude> {Onyx}, what is the f-key to enter bios setup?
<{Onyx}> f-10
<thiebaude> iboy1011, f10
<{Onyx}> f-9 when inside to load setup defaults and f-10 again to exit saving
<tehbaut> KingNimrod: how cpu/gpu intensive is it?
<KingNimrod> tehbaut: not very AFAIK
<tehbaut> I'm running an Intel Atom/Nvidia Ion
<Axess_Denied> iboy: try this URL http://www2.mustek.com/support/techdocs/bios.html
<Axess_Denied> this should tell you how to enter bios
<tehbaut> apt-get install compiz then?
<flying_penguin> tehbaut: compiz is pretty cumbersom imo
<{Onyx}> O yeah, iboy. You have to start tapping f-10 as soon as you hit the power button or you'll miss it
<Axess_Denied> you need to change your boot priority from CD-Rom or Hard Drive as the first option to USB or External Drive
<flying_penguin> and (mostly) useless
<tehbaut> btw, half of these screensavers run at poor framerates
<tehbaut> is that normal?
<{Onyx}> If you're still not able to hit it hit the power button and then hold down f-10 until it starts beeping like crazy
<Axess_Denied> Guys the HP BIOS is listed as F1, not F2, or F10 or Fme
<{Onyx}> I'd trust me over what you're reading.
<iboy1011> The link is not working for me
<Axess_Denied> Why?
<botux> hey guys im getting an error when i try to update packages by clicking the red arrow at the top of the screen can you assist
 * {Onyx} spends 8 hours a day dealing with HP computers. 
<Axess_Denied> iboy: at the blue splash screen, where it says HP, try pressing F1 a few times, if that doesn't work try F10 (but you need to do this before the computer begins the OS boot cycle)
<Axess_Denied> Onyx: I'm sorry for you
<iboy1011> Ok, I'll come back when that doesn't work
<{Onyx}> Me too.
<Axess_Denied> I spent about 8 hours a day messing with Tor and Privaxy... then I gave up because I see no use
<botux> hey guys im getting an error when i try to update packages by clikcing the red down arrow at the top of the screen
<Axess_Denied> Hey botux: what error are you getting?
<cvandyke> does anyone here have any experience with tclkit?
<{Onyx}> They had an opening for support positions directly working for HP and making like 15k a year more than I do now.
<Axess_Denied> Did you take it?
<{Onyx}> But I would have to move to Arkansas
<Axess_Denied> Arkansas!?! Gee golly...
<Axess_Denied> Hey, they do have some NICE hot springs
<cvandyke> raise plus lower cost of living... wow
<{Onyx}> Yeah, they've figured out us Midwesterners are as exploitable as Indians
<Don_Miguel> I liked Arkansas
<Axess_Denied> in this 'economic climate'
<tehbaut> is vnc built in? I only see remote desktop...
<Axess_Denied> Where are you now?
<{Onyx}> Missouri
<Axess_Denied> I lived in STL
<{Onyx}> When I move I'm going back to a major metro area, not another redneck state
<cvandyke> yeah, I work for an indian company (not indian)
<Axess_Denied> I am in DC now!
<cvandyke> <Texas
<{Onyx}> I'd love to move to DC
<cvandyke> yee haw and all that
<oldboy> do you work at TCS?
<Axess_Denied> Indian like sitthing bull or ghandi?
<cvandyke> me?
<{Onyx}> I'd get my A+ certs and crap but I'd just be more overqualified for my current job.
<Axess_Denied> yessir
<{Onyx}> IT around here sucks.
<cvandyke> I left TCS in January
<Flannel> Hey guys, you mind moving the non-support conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic? Thanks
<cvandyke> sorry Flannal
<Axess_Denied> our bad
<Flannel> cvandyke: No worries, just a friendly reminder
<{Onyx}> I need to head to bed anyway. Have to be up for work in 6 hours.
<shentino> Anyone have problem with the numpad while using a PS/2 keyboard?
<{Onyx}> Do you have numlock enabled?
<shentino> yes
<{Onyx}> I'm using PS2 keyboard just fine.
<Axess_Denied> What is your mouse using?
<shentino> I installed jaunty while I had a USB keyboard.  When it bit the dust I started using a PS/2
<shentino> Mouse is on USB
<shentino> the numpad only works at the login screen, then stops working
<botux> Axess_Denied its rather large should i use pastebin?
<flying_penguin> shentino: i once spilled mt dew all over mine but i never found the config file that could fix that
<Axess_Denied> botux: does it give you a general description?
<{Onyx}> What a horrible waste of caffeine
<shentino> they keys are physically intact, since I can type numbers in at the login screen.  But that part of the keyboard goes dumb right after that.
<{Onyx}> Did you check your keyboard layout?
<flying_penguin> {Onyx}: It was an orange one too. I was sad
<botux> kinda i cnat understand it
<Axess_Denied> Have youtried toggling the numlock just to refresh after login?
<gartral> shentino: hit NumLock...
<shentino> Ax:  Yes
<shentino> gar:  did that already
<shentino> numlock off and the "arrow" keys do diddly
<gartral> !tab | shentino
<ubottu> shentino: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<botux> Axess_Denied well its acting like it might work now lol
<shentino> numlock on and the numbers do squat
<shentino> onyx:  let me double check...
<shentino> The keyboard layout is an exact match...even right down to the vendor and style.
<Axess_Denied> botux: always remeber to use ':-$ sudo' for apt-get and make sure you do upgrades as a user with those permissions or use fakeroot
<{Onyx}> Try w/o the mouse connected?
<flying_penguin> shentino: the kernel is pretty good at handeling keyboards now-a-days the problem is probably that it is broken but new keyboard are pretty cheap
<{Onyx}> Na, his keyboard works at the login
<Axess_Denied> flying-penguin: he says it works in login screen?
<Axess_Denied> It may be a driver issue.... Have you checked your config?
<shentino> Yeah, where it prompts me fur username and password
<flying_penguin> shentino: the numlock works at login?
<flying_penguin> or numpad
<shentino> Axess_Denied: be more specific.  What config in particular?
<shentino> fp:  yes
<shentino> I can type digits and use the numpad arrows
<Axess_Denied> checking... 1moment
<tehbaut> I cannot seem to connect to my ubuntu machine via VNC
<flying_penguin> shentino: what wm are you using?
<tehbaut> common issues?
<shentino> It could be kernel config, keyboard layout config, something in the Xorg.conf
<shentino> gnome
<flying_penguin> if it is gnome or kde i would guess that is messing with the configuration
<Axess_Denied> shentino: what distro are you using
<shentino> jaunty
<{Onyx}> Hmm, under keyboard prefs look and see if keyboard controls mouse is enabled
<shentino> vanilla install from the official CD
<shentino> Onyx: how suspicious...the numpad moved my pointer!
<botux> Axess_Denied not sure where to do that once i clcik red arrow and update manager comes up
<shentino> Onyx:  FIXED
<{Onyx}> Yeah, go to keyboard prefs and under mouse keys disable it
<flying_penguin> there should be some kind of keyboard controll in the administration section of the gnome menu. that is where i would start
<{Onyx}> Google FTW!
<Axess_Denied> System > Preferences >Keyboard (default)
<shentino> That also solves the riddle of the jittery cursor :)
<{Onyx}> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766789 my google-fu rocks.
<flying_penguin> shentino: it was a wm issue then
<flying_penguin> ?
<shentino> I suppose
<shentino> the config was wrong.
<botux> axess_Denied it keeps saying some of the packages couldn't be retrieved from the server
<shentino> Though how in tarnation that option got set in the first place is beyond me
<Axess_Denied> That may happen, are you doing a distro upgrade?
<flying_penguin> shentino: ubuntu auto-configures a lot of stuff. theres plenty of room for bugs
<mgmuscari> hey, i have a question about resizing partitions...
<botux> Axess_Denied no just updating programs and apps that its telling me to update
<Axess_Denied> ...?
<{Onyx}> mgm be sure to back up all your stuff before you mess with partitions.
<flying_penguin> mgmuscari: im sorry
<mgmuscari> let's say i have my /home on a logical partition, and it's now preceded by a large block of contiguous empty space... can i resize my /home to utilize that space too?
<balsaq> treid to dual myself today but didnt work
<Axess_Denied> botux: double check your repositories (first) allow for third party and what not
<mgmuscari> hm
<botux> Axess_Denied how do it do that?
<mgmuscari> maybe i can put my swap there
<mgmuscari> ugh
<mgmuscari> these being logical partitions doesn't help
<flying_penguin> mgmuscari: you should be able to resize a logical partition into freespace wherever it is
<Legendre> Hey, I have a question.. Why was the Klansman wearing a pink robe?
<mgmuscari> it probably isn't safe to unmount /home...
<mgmuscari> i guess i'll have to use a live cd or something
<kermit> if it lets you, it's safe
<Axess_Denied> nah, I wouldn't
<Legendre> he forgot to separate his whites from his colors.
<kermit> it wouldnt let you if you were using it
<flying_penguin> Legendre: he probably washed it in the same load with his confederate flag
<mgmuscari> hm
<mgmuscari> brb
<botux> Axess_Denied how do i do that
<Axess_Denied> Well, in gdm he would be using it, right?
<Legendre> flying_penguin: almost
<kermit> Axess_Denied: i doubt gdm would be using any users' files who arent logged in
<botux> Axess_Denied here is a pastebin example of an error i get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/281864/
<iboy1011> Hi I'm back. I tried changing the boot order with 'f10' but my laptop still freezes after I plug my usb memory stick in
<botux> Axess_Denied i get several of these errors for different programs
<Axess_Denied> botux: here you are https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<{Onyx}> iboy, when are you plugging it in?
<iboy1011> Before I turn on the laptop
<{Onyx}> When does it freeze?
<{Onyx}> After the HP invent screen?
<Axess_Denied> Did you create a bootable USB drive in your other OS?
<iboy1011> When I see some options on the bottom of the screen like esc = information, f1 =...
<Axess_Denied> The USB drive has to be configured with the iso to allow it to autorun from BIOS
<iboy1011> Yea, I created it in my other OS
<tehbaut> I cannot seem to connect to my ubuntu machine via VNC (using System > Preferences > Remote Desktop) ... are there any useful troubleshooting tips for debugging this?
<Axess_Denied> Did you just drag and drop or did you create a bootable version?
<iboy1011> I created a bootable version
<Axess_Denied> k
<{Onyx}> Is USB boot enabled in BIOS?
<iboy1011> I don't remember seeing that option
<{Onyx}> It's in there.
<Axess_Denied> Under BOOT or BOOT PRIORITY on the top of the screen (usually)
<iboy1011> Ok, I'll try to find it.
<flying_penguin> iboy1011: some kernels wont boot from a live cd/usb on certain computers. try a different distro (Knoppix is my favorite for live environment) and see if that works
<tehbaut> so no one knows any vnc troubleshooting tips?
<MrHellmund> is there any wiki editing software from gnome?
<iboy1011> Ok
<r2wj1> What's the easiest way to share files between linux machines?
<incentifit> Is it possible to execute a command as a particular user without logging in as that user?  For example, I'm thinking of sudo cp somefile tosomefile, but instead, someotheruser cp somefile tosomefile
<balsaq> i heard there is a specific type of ubuntu that is designed to make online videos play correctly right off the bat? anyone know the name of that ubuntu or has antone tried it?
<kermit> r2wj1: nfs
<r2wj1> Can I set that up with no terminal stuff?
<r2wj1> I don't mind the terminal, but my roommate is a newbie
<r2wj1> and he wants to share our files
<r2wj1> He loves netbook remix
<flying_penguin> r2wj1: woof is pretty simple
<KingNimrod> incentifit: su username cp file1 file2 ?
<flying_penguin> if you like the terminal netcat is awsome
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: just dl Adobe Flash Player and uninstall swfc
<kermit> r2wj1: you might want the 'soft' option for what you're probably using nfs for
<r2wj1> what is woof?
<crackintosh> does anyone still have crappy hd flash video with an nvidia card?
<r2wj1> I normally use sshfs for my personal stuff
<Axess_Denied> It will work in Ubuntu - Kubuntu and Xubuntu also
<flying_penguin> woof is a simple web server for one off file transfers http://www.home.unix-ag.org/simon/woof.html
<paipimenta> I want to insert a tab at the command line
<r2wj1> But I want a really point and click friendly file sharing system
<paipimenta> is there a way besides pushing Tab?
<leaf-sheep> r2wj1: giver ?
<leaf-sheep> !info giver | r2wj1
<ubottu> r2wj1: giver (source: giver): simple file sharing desktop application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.8-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 144 kB, installed size 440 kB
<r2wj1> flying_penguin: unfortunatley, that is not quite suitable
<Axess_Denied> r2wj1: try dropbox
<balsaq> i di the adobe..the one made for ubuntu but when i play youtube the videos plays slow and the nusic gets done before the video is over?
<flying_penguin> nfs is better for a more perminate solution
<r2wj1> Well that's what I'm after
<r2wj1> He wants to access the media server downstairs
<r2wj1> (both are ubuntu)
<Axess_Denied> If you have media server try media tomb
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: you could use the space bar several times in a row ;p
<r2wj1> er, when I say media server
<flying_penguin> but woof or netcat are great for transfering a singe file. scp is probably my favorite though but for that you need to be able to login to the remote machene
<r2wj1> I mean.. it's a debian box with a big harddrive
<paipimenta> I'm in rescue mode, no filesystems mounted, I'm editing /etc/fstab
<Axess_Denied> try media tomb
<r2wj1> it's not actually running services on it yet.. that's why I'm here
<Axess_Denied> It usue upnp
<balsaq> Axcess_Denied: did the adobe d-load for ubuntu
<r2wj1> !info media-tomb | r2wj1
<ubottu> r2wj1: Package media-tomb does not exist in jaunty
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: ubninstall swfc - it blocks much of the flash content and freaks out adobe
<Axess_Denied> Yes it does.
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: IIRC any whitespace will be ignored when the file is parsed
<Axess_Denied> Go to add/remove programs and open up you multiverses
<Axess_Denied> media tomb is there
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: ok is that how it is listed in my add remove...swfe?
<Axess_Denied> Then google it for proper configuration-they have a good wiki
<r2wj1> ta muchly
<paipimenta> I'm on my Ubuntu desktop, rescue mode
<paipimenta> I can't use vi, it's not loaded?
<paipimenta> I need to add a line to /etc/fstab
<paipimenta> with echo
<Flannel> paipimenta: vim is installed by default, (although it's vim-tiny).  nano is too.
<flying_penguin> r2wj1: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/ <-- in depth guide to setting up nfs (It's not hard if you want a simple setup)
<paipimenta> Flannel: I booted with my install CD in rescue mode, nothing mounted
<Flannel> paipimenta: but, to use echo, you'd use: `echo "whatever" >> /etc/fstab` in your recovery console.
<paipimenta> in "whatever", i need tab delimited text
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: make sure GNASH SWF Viewer is unistalled and also Swfdec Flash player
<Flannel> paipimenta: No, you can use spaces just fine
<paipimenta> when I push tab however, it uses the auto-complete function to clear the beginning quote of "whatever"
<paipimenta> Flannel: cool
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: looking in my add/remove file now thanks
<KingNimrod> paipimenta: \t is the escape char for tab, I think
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<Flannel> paipimenta: But, if you want to use tab, you'd need to do echo -e "foo\tfoo\tfoo\tfoo"
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: just type in flah in the search bar
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: yes did it, shows adobe and movie player
<Axess_Denied> *flash
<Axess_Denied> That is all?
<balsaq> yes
<Axess_Denied> hmmm
<balsaq> i am on 904
<balsaq> ubuntu
<paipimenta> I don't see the -e option in man echo
<balsaq> was flash supposed to pull up the others too
<Axess_Denied> Do you have the dropdown that says all available applications on the left? or just installed applications?
<paipimenta> that's because it's a builtin?
<DigitalKiwi>  -e     enable interpretation of backslash escapes
<DigitalKiwi> maybe my man is better
<KingNimrod> DigitalKiwi: Meow! :)
<DigitalKiwi> nimrod was a beast
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: went back, clicked on all, put in the word flash and 3 came up now (media came in now with them)
<KingNimrod> DigitalKiwi: I never said he wasn't
<paipimenta> so would echo -e '/dev/volgroup/logvol\t/home\text3\tdefaults\t0\t0' would be fine?
<paipimenta> or do I need double quotes?
<paipimenta>  all >> /etc/fstab
<Flannel> paipimenta: no, single qoutes is fine
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: in the upper-left there is a dropdown, it has options for which universes it is looking at. selest all available applications
<DigitalKiwi> why does nano not work for this? :/
<flying_penguin> Flannel: no single quotes will literealy interperit the string paipimenta: you need double quotes
<Flannel> flying_penguin: no, bash isn't PHP
<DigitalKiwi> echo -e '/dev/volgroup/logvol\t/home\text3\tdefaults\t0\t0'                                                                                                                   (09-30 00:30)
<DigitalKiwi> /dev/volgroup/logvol	/home	ext3	defaults	0	0
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: yes, i did ALL, installed programs, then typed in flash, then it shows 3 of em
<DigitalKiwi> the I are proof
<balsaq> do want the ones that are not installed too
<flying_penguin> Flannel: oh, your right echo dosnt literaly interperit the sting
<Flannel> flying_penguin: Only with -e
<flying_penguin> i just tryed it
<flying_penguin> but it should
<flying_penguin> oh well
<Axess_Denied> what are you using for a/c?
<Axess_Denied> *a/v?
<DigitalKiwi> you are right on a general concept of single quotes but not in this instance ;p
<flying_penguin> im used to writing C
<flying_penguin> but really echo should follow the standard
<balsaq> Axess_denied: ok got it now...lot of em in there under flash
<balsaq> so get rid of the 3 you mentioned
<balsaq> ?
<flying_penguin> sed and grep properly phrase quoted stings
<Axess_Denied> If they are clicked (check mark) remove them
<Axess_Denied> Keep Flash Player 10
<balsaq> Access_Denied: i am total dork newbie...when i uncheck them will the completetly disapper or will the still be in there but just unchecked, in case i need them later?
<darksmac> hey guys just because i think it would be funny is there any music players from command line
<emergion> I have dual monitor set up and wondering if anyone has figured out a way to get a differrent wallpaper for each monitor under ubuntu running gnome? Each monitors have a serperate resolution
<DigitalKiwi> darksmac: yes
<ZykoticK9> darksmac, music123
<flying_penguin> darksmac: mplayer is the only meadia player i use
<DigitalKiwi> ncmpcpp+mpd is the best
<flying_penguin> or rather the one i use the most
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: cool !! he
<mysteriousdarren> I have a more complicated question....what is a good debugger, compiler for programming in C++?
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: im trying to force myself to use only command line because of my new server
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: they will stay there unchecked
<DigitalKiwi> get htop
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: if i uncheck then will their names still appear in there incase i want them back someday?
<lstarnes> mysteriousdarren: the de facto standards are gdb for debugging with valgrind for profiling and gcc/g++ for c and c++ compiling
<DigitalKiwi> that is the program in the top of that screen
<Axess_Denied> They are in the repository, they will be there in the future
<balsaq> Axcess_Denied: ok thanks my screen doesnt always roll up leaving me out of it for a moment thanks
<flying_penguin> darksmac: deffinatly love the command line number 1 thing to do is learn to use gnu screen
<lstarnes> mysteriousdarren: those are cli utlilties though, not full IDEs
<balsaq> so i will just do the 3
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: were they checked?
<balsaq> looking
<Axess_Denied> if not... you may have a driver issue. What kind of graphics card do youuse?
<mysteriousdarren> what about kdevelop?
<oddity> Has anyone compiled Tomato for a linksys>
<oddity> ?
<DigitalKiwi> why would you need to compile it?
<darksmac> flyingpenguin: im pretty good on it now finally learned how to use "tty" screens
<balsaq> Axcess_Denied: the only ones that are checked are macro, adobe and movie
<oddity> you need to run make after you extract it
<DigitalKiwi> gnu screen is awesome
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: it may be a driver issue
<darksmac> flyingpenguin: need more comfort knowing when to use sudo really trying to not sudo eerything
<DigitalKiwi> i have tomato on my linksys i never had to compile anything...
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: lil to complicated for me
<oddity> you never had to run make on it? is it above 1.23?
<DigitalKiwi> darksmac: you use sudo only when you get permission denied ;)
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: what graphics card do you have and what sound card?
<DigitalKiwi> darksmac: what's too complicated?
<flying_penguin> darksmac: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/ its a pretty steep learning curve but once you get used to it you will wonder how you ever lived without it
<Keiffer> hi. how can i make ssh to use files from other folder than ~/.ssh ? my /home get mounted AFTER i log in...
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: iono how to even start screen
<DigitalKiwi> basics of screen are simple
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: can i dl it from aptget
<sanchiro> how can I find the log file containing boot error messages, It flies by too fast during bootup, but I want to resolve any boot time issues. Where can I find this log file?
<DigitalKiwi> ofc
<lstarnes> darksmac: sudo apt-get install screen
<paipimenta> when I'm at the most basic prompt in rescue mode (ls and such work), what editor can I use?
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: 8mb ati and the sound was turtle neachmontego but when i wiped w98 clean and put in ubuntu i did not put the sound CD thing in, but my sound is great thru my altec lansings
<Nimrod> sanchiro: look in /var/log
<darksmac> DigitalKiwi: ok now say i wanted to start music 123 that i just dl
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: I ran into SEVERE issues with my ATI HDMI setup, but my audio and video come through the same digital dat-stream
<balsaq> Axcess_Denied: the only thing w98 did right on this puter was run youtube, so i know the puter itself can do it
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: telling 'nix to do it is key though!
<DigitalKiwi> screen program to start a program in it, or just screen then you are in it, ctrl+a d to detach, screen -R -D to reattach, ctrl+a + space/number/ctrl+a (to go to previous one) to change screen window, ctrl+a c to make a new window, uh...man screen for more
<Axess_Denied> balsaq: can I pm you?
<balsaq> Axess_Denied: sure
<paipimenta> I'm in rescue mode and I've mounted my root at /mnt/lvroot... how do I find vi and run it manually? not being detected as a command in /bin/sh
<paipimenta> gotta edit /grub/grub.conf
<DigitalKiwi> didn't flannel say vim was installed by default?
<paipimenta> omg
<paipimenta> do you know what you're talking about or no?
<sanchiro> Nimrod, any particular file I should examine? boot is empty.. bootstrap.log is populated, but it's not showing much..
<DigitalKiwi> vim != vi
<paipimenta> I am in a MINIMAL rescue mode prompt
<flying_penguin> paipimenta: try /usr/bin/vi from command line. if that dosnt work try nano instead
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: It is.  vim-tiny anyway
<paipimenta> DigitalKiwi: thanks for the clarification
<DigitalKiwi> Flannel: what is vim-tiny?
<sanchiro> Nimrod, would it be dmesg?
<flying_penguin> I'll never understand why vim-tiny is packaged w/ ubuntu instead of vim-full
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: it's a stripped down version of vim, not much like vim at all
<flying_penguin> that was a crappy desition
<Nimrod> sanchiro: I was thinking of boot
<Flannel> flying_penguin: just vim, not vim-full.  And because there's no reason for most people to have a full vim that they'll never use.
<nomnex1> is it the place to ask for advice installing ubuntu on notebooks?
<DigitalKiwi> Flannel: giggle, yet it comes by default with gnome ;D
<flying_penguin> Flannel: theres no reason to put in a stripped down version when vim is already pretty small
<paipimenta> so if root is mounted at /mnt/lvroot.... it'd be /mnt/lvroot/usr/bin/vi
<Flannel> DigitalKiwi: not ubuntu-desktop though
<flying_penguin> its not like the full version is going to swallow up much space
<paipimenta> isn't vim and vi just the visual interface for an older tool?????
<paipimenta> the exec prompt?
<DigitalKiwi> Installed Size : 4936.00 K
<DigitalKiwi> my vim
<DigitalKiwi> dunno what ubuntus would be :/
<flying_penguin> paipimenta: ed was the original text editor but vi was more than just a ed controller
<paipimenta> when you push colon, that prompt is an old unix tool....
<Nimrod> !ask | nomnex1
<ubottu> nomnex1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paipimenta> it wasn't ed, it was something else
<Flannel> flying_penguin: vim is an extra 6.5MB
<paipimenta> oh man, I deleted that O'Reilly vim book
<flying_penguin> Flannel: thats less space than a mp3 of in-a-gadda-da-vitta
<simonb_> hi guys... sorry if this Q is not quite ubuntu related... BUT: i'm tryin to expand my WEP protected wireless coverage with an AP under "repeater" mode... if i setup for the repeater other SSID, wireless area, that users can connect to, what happens with the "original WEP decryption" from the main AP?
<Flannel> flying_penguin: You only get 700MB for the install CD, space is limited.
<sanchiro> Nimrod, it says "nothing has been logged yet"
<simonb_> do i need to use the same ancryption or what?
<Nimrod> sanchiro: yeah, that's what mine says too - sorry.
<Flannel> flying_penguin: That is, the Desktop CD
<flying_penguin> if they are able to fit kde on some live cds then they could find space for vim
<Flannel> flying_penguin: KDE goes in place of Gnome
<flying_penguin> they are both bloted
<Flannel> flying_penguin: Anyway, we've gotten offtopic, if you'd like to continue this discussion, I'd be glad to do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<flying_penguin> Flannel: not a huge deal just blowing off some steam
<chrome> woot, pidgin can connect to my corporate office communicator IM
<paipimenta> Damn It was ex\
<paipimenta> ex
<flying_penguin> i cant tell you how many times i wanted vim when i was on an ubuntu livecd
<nomnex1> sorry about it, Panasonic let's Note (notebook) CF-F8 or CF-F7, do all the functions works out of the box either with Ubuntu 9.04 or the future 9.10? I am currently on 9.04 on a older CF-W2 (year 2003). No FN key, Intel chipset problem, etc.
<pallid> how many?
<darksmac> any one in here got any experience setting wlan into ap mode
<DigitalKiwi> darksmac: if you're going to be in cli a lot zsh is awesome
<darksmac>  zsh?
<DigitalKiwi> alternative shell
<DigitalKiwi> has much better tab completion and other perks over bash
<DigitalKiwi> faster too iirc
<darksmac> o0o0
<darksmac> ok
<darksmac> mebe ill try it
<flying_penguin> bash has a much better context for scriping
<darksmac> i just started playing with screen
<darksmac> still getting used to it
<mgmuscari> can anybody tell me what the deal with the following fsck output is:
<darksmac> not bad though
<mgmuscari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/281886/
<pipegeek_> wonderful thing, screen
<mgmuscari> all my partitions are clean and mounted...
<flying_penguin> and bash can be configured to tab compleat just like zsh but i cant say i would want it it on my comp
<Boohbah> flying_penguin: bash is in fact configured to tab-complete by default
<DigitalKiwi> i doubt you can get every feature of zshs tab completion in bash, and even getting some of its defaults in bash would be hairy at best
<Keiffer> guys, what key/keys do i need from ssh folders to use to connect from another machine?
<Boohbah> DigitalKiwi: is zsh's tab-completion different from bash's?
<nomnex1> nobody on a Sony/Thoshiba/Panasonic notebook here? I am curiouse if you can use FN keys, wireless and if you don't have trouble with graphic card
<DigitalKiwi> Boohbah: yes
<pipegeek> also I've grown fond of autocd
<Keiffer> the host priv/pub key pair or the user pair?
<Boohbah> Keiffer: .ssh/id_{d,r}sa.pub
<Keiffer> Boohbah, I don't know why, but I am using the piravte key to connect
<Boohbah> Keiffer: you accept the host key from the host the first time you connect, you authenticate using your personal public key
<DigitalKiwi> http://friedcpu.wordpress.com/2007/07/24/zsh-the-last-shell-youll-ever-need/
<DigitalKiwi> read that and be enlightened
<Boohbah> Keiffer: copy the public key to the remote host
<KoolD> hey guys just wanted to know something...if i press ctrl+z when a console application is running, does the application stop or is it just hidden in the background and keeps working?
<darksmac> hto you reattach screen
<DigitalKiwi> screen -R -D
<pipegeek> KoolD: the application gets SIGSTOP
<darksmac> o00
<Keiffer> Boohbah, why can I still connect with the private key??
<flying_penguin> KoolD: C+z freezes the process
<Keiffer> on putty
<pipegeek> which means it stops running until you background it (by typing 'bg') or bring it back into the foreground
<DigitalKiwi> well there are several ways to reattach but that is the way a lot of people like best
<flying_penguin> it is not running but can be resumed in the forground or the background
<DigitalKiwi> including the author
<mgmuscari> oh, i guess this is just an outdated /etc/fstab
<Boohbah> Keiffer: the private key stays on your local machine
<mgmuscari> i don't want to mount that partition anyway... problem solved
<KoolD> fkying_penguin: is there a way to just hide the process in the background...or is there other way running ncurses applications from ssh using different pc's
<darksmac> how do i completly exit it im accidently runniny 2 screen sessions at one time
<sterlin> whats the latest 3gs 3.1 baseband?
<pipegeek> darksmac, as in, one inside the other?
<pipegeek> just ^D out of the inner one
<flying_penguin> KoolD: if running the process from the comand line you can just issue the command with an & after it
<mgmuscari> i just came up with an idea for something i want to do - take a small partition on my hdd and put DSL on it
<flying_penguin> or you can Ctr-z then type bg to daemonize the program
<darksmac> no 2 side by side i started one then detached then started another
<mgmuscari> so that i can have a really fast boot time linux when i need it
<mgmuscari> anybody else run a setup like that?
<sterlin> Does anyone know?
<mgmuscari> wondering how useful it actually is...
<KoolD> flying_penguin: so typing bg... restarts the app
<Boohbah> mgmuscari: no, but you can make any linux boot fast
<mysteriousdarren> what exactly?
<pipegeek> darksmac, well, to get rid of the one you're not attached to, open another terminal, type 'screen -ls' to list the running sessions, then "screen -x <session id>" to connect to the one you want
<pipegeek> then just ^D out of it
<sterlin> mysteriousdarren: what the latest 3gs baseband is
<mgmuscari> sterlin: i think this is the wrong place to ask about iphone support... i did jailbreak 3.1 on my 3G last night, though
<Boohbah> mgmuscari: http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<flying_penguin> KoolD: it unfreezed the app in the background
<darksmac> ok
<flying_penguin> fg unfreezes it in the forground
<sterlin> mgmuscari: oops my bad wrong channel
<KoolD> flying_penguin: ok....thanks
<mgmuscari> Boohbah: interesting article
<darksmac> 1 last thing how to i close a bash window
<darksmac> 1 screen like 4 "
<DigitalKiwi> exit?
<pipegeek> darksmac, as a sidenote, it makes it less confusing to manage multiple simultaneous screen sessions if you name them.  That is, you can create a screen session with "screen -S someSessionName" and then connect to it later with "screen -x someSessionName"
<mysteriousdarren> oh
<darksmac> ok
<pipegeek> darksmac, type 'exit' or hit control-d
<flying_penguin> darksmac: exit will close out the term but you can just x out of the window and screen will keep the session running
<DigitalKiwi> detach first
<pipegeek> DigitalKiwi, is that strictly necessary?
<darksmac> thats nice getting the hang o fit
<darksmac> it
<pipegeek> :)
<DigitalKiwi> it's not necessary but you should
<pipegeek> y zat
<darksmac> now i need to work on my typing if imma be typing all day
<pipegeek> hh
<mgmuscari> if i just extract DSL to a small partition and point grub at it, do you think it would work? (anybody)
<pipegeek> *heh
<DigitalKiwi> mgmuscari: no
<albertxiaoyu> I have a problem
<mgmuscari> i mean the distrobution that they put on usb drives
<mgmuscari> hm
<flying_penguin> pipegeek: screen used to have problems with crashing if it detached improperly but i havent had that happen since red hat 7
<pipegeek> aaah
<pipegeek> good to know
<mgmuscari> DigitalKiwi: any particular reason it wouldn't? i'm not so much of a systems guy...
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, I don't know what's in the dsl blob, but if it's a complete system image, I don't know why it wouldn't work
<mgmuscari> pipegeek: that's what i was thinking
<DigitalKiwi> it leaves programs running in it hanging waiting for input or something...like irssi is the example i've been told
<pipegeek> so long as you configure grub right
<mgmuscari> there's an image you can download and pop onto a thumbdrive; it's like 50mb
<paipimenta> speaking of configuring grub.......
<mgmuscari> DigitalKiwi: how do you mean? because it's not booting off of a pen drive?
<pipegeek> oh, as in a bootable disk image?  Yeah, so just dd it into the partition and then chainload it from grub
<paipimenta> I'm trying to finalize moving my /home to a new logical volume
<DigitalKiwi> i wish i could get deli linux working in Vbox :(
<paipimenta> I followed a fedora howto (since I had F11 on my pc a week ago) and I can't find grub.conf
<paipimenta> http://fedorasolved.org/Members/zcat/a-new-home/a-new-home
<pipegeek> dd is dangerous stuff, though---make sure your partition's big enough so you don't accidentally write past the end
<Docteh> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mgmuscari> yeah it's about 300 mb
<mgmuscari> dsl should be like 50mb
<pipegeek> paipimenta, check /boot/grub/menu.lst
<flying_penguin> paipimenta: fedora and ubuntu usualy use a file named menu.lst instead of grub.conf
<albertxiaoyu> Is anyone can  give some help ?
<DigitalKiwi> deli uses pacman though for package management
<paipimenta> menu.lst!!! perfect....
<DigitalKiwi> which is instant win
<mgmuscari> hmmm would i have to set the boot flag?
<pipegeek> albertxiaoyu, ask your question
<mgmuscari> no, right, because i'm chainloading...
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, zackly
<Guest85955> ...
<flying_penguin> alot of ppl swear by pac man
<DigitalKiwi> flying_penguin: for good reason
<pipegeek> what's so cool about pacman?  don't know squat about arch
<liberion> anyone here?
<Guest85955> here
<pipegeek> yo
<DigitalKiwi> i don't want to get yelled at :( but check their wiki or /msg me or join their channel
<flying_penguin> the best package management software i ever used was portage but the developers screwed that up years ago
<darksmac> hey guys im currently running ubuntu-sever i installed with 2.6.28-11 but did a dist-upgrade to 2.6.28-15 but when i boot i cant see my 2.6.28-15 on the grub boot menu any ideas on how to fix this
<pipegeek> :`(
<mgmuscari> i'm not sure i feel comfortable using dd to do this
<mgmuscari> hm
<flying_penguin> mgmuscari: careful with dd
<DigitalKiwi> just do a standard install
<darksmac> i run uname -r and it still says 2.6.28-11
<Guest85955> 안녕
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, just do: "sudo dd if=<disk image> of=/dev/sda5" or whatever
<inertial> flying_penguin: could you use portage to build cross platform tools?
<pipegeek> nothing wrong with using dd
<albertxiaoyu> How to use gcc to write assembly languages ?
<mgmuscari> right, just makes me nervous :D
<mgmuscari> lol
<liberion> im setting up an apache web server and inserted my files into /var/www/ but i cant see them,what do i need to do??
<mgmuscari> my /home is right after this partition...
<pipegeek> you can screw things up with it, but you can also screw things up with, like, a hammer
<Guest85955> はじめましで
<pipegeek> hehe
<prince_jammys> i generally screw things with a screwdriver
<mgmuscari> right so i'm hammering a nail into the wall next to my priceless work of art
<flying_penguin> inertial: i only ever used portage with source packages so it was pretty easy to set up cross compiling (although thats never the most reliable method)
<pipegeek> I prefer a socket wrench
<Guest85955> 我是
<pipegeek> haha
<mgmuscari> pipegeek: i second that, i feel more comfortable under my car
<pipegeek> :)
<inertial> flying_penguin: back when i used gentoo i only ever set up portage to build stuff for my system.. not for cross platform tools.... just was wondering if it was possible
<Guest85955> 谢谢
<kielanmatt> hey
<flying_penguin> inertial: it can be done but i would avoid it for the most part
<kielanmatt> why doesnt my kernel upgrade to 31 from 27
<kielanmatt> ???
<Guest85955> who?
<inertial> albertxiaoyu: you can just specify the assembly file on the command line
<kielanmatt> cause i jsut went up to karmic
<Boohbah> kielanmatt: /join #ubuntu+1
<kielanmatt> cause my nvidia drivers couldnt instal
<albertxiaoyu> ?
<Boohbah> kielanmatt: there is no karmic support in this channel
<Boohbah> kielanmatt: until the end of the month
<kielanmatt> yeah
<kielanmatt> but it happened on jaunty
<Guest85955> how many chatting channel exist in this server?
<Jyxt> does anyone use audacity?
<Guest85955> who know
<Boohbah> Guest85955: type /list to find out
<lobak> hello
<jussi01> Guest85955: #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<mgmuscari> hey, can't i specify a maximum number of blocks to write with dd?
<mgmuscari> using count or something
<Aalinux> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<pipegeek> kielanmatt, to my knowledge, the most recent kernel in jaunty is .27
<Aalinux> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<flying_penguin> Jyxt: my whole famly used audacity exept for me
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, you totally can
<kielanmatt> but i cant build a dkms!!
<Aalinux> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mgmuscari> pipegeek: that would make me feel comfortable.
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, dd if=foo of=/dev/whatever bs=1M count=1024
<Boohbah> mgmuscari: yes, count=BLOCKS
<kielanmatt> and nvidia keeps being gay about it
<pipegeek> or whatever :)
<jussi01> mgmuscari: Im pretty sure you can, man dd for more
<mgmuscari> jussi01: yep :p
<kisuke> jyxt on windoze or *buntu?
<lobak> im trying to install ircd-hybrid from ubuntu apt-get..how can i enable openssl when installing with apt-get ? I've tried search on google, but i can't get the answer
<kielanmatt> i cant run
<pipegeek> (bs == block size == the above transfers 1024 megabytes)
<kielanmatt> how do i do it
<kielanmatt> cause there are no packages
<kielanmatt> for a dkms build for the
<kielanmatt> for me
<Jyxt> kisuke: on ubuntu 9.04
<Jyxt> kisuke: having an issue recording from line-in
<mgmuscari> done
<mgmuscari> now to grub...
<pipegeek> sweet
<kielanmatt> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) IT DOESNT WORK
<kisuke> jyxt i ran it on win vista 32 havent gotten my good PC back from shop to up grade to ubuntu, i'll try and help though
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, should have mentioned it earlier, but if all you want to do is play around with dsl, it might be easier and more convenient to use the KVM virtual machine
<flying_penguin> Jyxt: had that problem befor. it took a bit of work to get it running
<Jyxt> kisuke: all the googling ive done tells me to simply change the drop down in audicty to my sound source...but i *have no* drop down for the audacity mixer
<kielanmatt> E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<kielanmatt> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) IT DOESNT WORK
<kielanmatt> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-$(uname -r) IT DOESNT WORK
<FloodBot3> kielanmatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pipegeek> I've had good luck with it in jaunty, even though it's still under heavy development
<flying_penguin> check the volume and system mixer
<Jyxt> but i can hear the sounde source just fine...its playing now
<pipegeek> that way, no need for a dedicated partition or to reboot
<inertial> albertxiaoyu: what is your target architecture?
<flying_penguin> make sure audacity is reading the proper channel and is not muting the input
<mgmuscari> meh, i don't remember how to get the uuid and stuff
<Flannel> mgmuscari: sudo blkid
<Jyxt> flying_penguin: how do i do that...theres no option for input?...in preferencs i can set the playback/recording devices...ive cycled thru all the recording devices, still no drop down for the mixer
<kisuke> jyxt sounds like a config problem, are you useing asla?
<Jyxt> kisuke: yes
<mgmuscari> lol oh, i see
<mgmuscari> since i wrote block data to that partition...
<flying_penguin> Jyxt: i dont remember exactly you just need to search through the audacity settings
<pipegeek> changes the uuid, ja :)
<ashok__> i want a website 2 download upuntu thems and games will any one help me out
<mgmuscari> instead of a UUID, it has LABEL="KNOPPIX" TYPE="iso9660"
<mgmuscari> can i point grub at that?
<flying_penguin> Jyxt: also if you are useing pulse audio i would suggest un-installing it and useing alsa instead
<mgmuscari> O_o i've never come up against pointing it at an iso imaged partition before...
<prince_jammys> !themes > ashok__
<ubottu> ashok__, please see my private message
<pipegeek> you can also point grub just at (hd0,4) or whatever
<Boohbah> flying_penguin: funny that ubuntu has been pushing pulseaudio for the last year but it hasn't worked for anyone ever
<ashok__> i want a link
<mgmuscari> pipegeek: do i have to set the boot flag on that partition then?
<prince_jammys> ashok__: ubottu sent you links.
<flying_penguin> Boohbah: its getting better but its still not what i would call stable software
<pipegeek> no, shouldn't have to.  That said, I didn't realize it was an iso image---I'm not sure if it will load properly out of a hdd partition.  I thought this was a flash image
<flying_penguin> Boohbah: i expect that kind of thing from fedora but ubuntu?
<pipegeek> I mean, try it
<mgmuscari> yeah, i didn't think it'd be a cd iso either
<mgmuscari> weird
<kisuke> jyxt one min google is being slow
<mgmuscari> i guess i'll use rootnoverify
<pipegeek> but if you just want to run the thing in a vm, "kvm -d path/to/iso -boot d"
<pipegeek> cool
<mgmuscari> i forget how to get the grub hard disk index
<mgmuscari> like (hd0,0)
<pipegeek> /boot/grub/device.map
<mgmuscari> ah
<mgmuscari> thanks
<pipegeek> np
<elxtogatox> hello.... somebody that can help me
<mgmuscari> well, that gave me (hd0) /dev/sda, of course... but i have a lot of partitions
<Jyxt> kisuke: take your time...messing around with JACK to see if that helps
<mgmuscari> say i have sda7, would that always be (hd0,6)?
<pipegeek>  /dev/sda1 should translate to (hd0,0) if I'm not mistaken
<pipegeek> yeah
<mgmuscari> i'll try it..
<pipegeek> kk
<elxtogatox> hello.. I need help :(
<pipegeek> elxtogatox, ask your question :)
<elxtogatox> thanks... sorry my language... is a not perfect english
<mgmuscari> do i need the chainloader directive?
<kisuke> jyxt help> about what is the verson of your port audio? (not sure i spelled that right)
<flying_penguin> mgmuscari: if the hd num is higher than 4 that would mean it is a logical instead of extended partition and probably wont be 0,6
<pempob> haloooooooooo
<elxtogatox> I tell you...
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, if you want it to jump into the DSL image's bootloader, then yes
<mgmuscari> yeah it's a logical partition
<flying_penguin> sory switch logical and extenden
<Jyxt> kisuke: portaudio v19
<pipegeek> mgmuscari, you either need a chainloader directive or to tell it where to find the kernel itself, and the latter option is not available to you here
<paipimenta> oh man, how the hell do I edit this menu.lst file?? all I can use is cat, echo....
<elxtogatox> I have a motherboard Via KM400... I was find the driver to this Chipset in google but nothing...
<elxtogatox> and my resolution is 800x600 and this i dont' like it
<pipegeek> paipimenta, nano is a pretty easy-to-use text editor
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: do you have sed by any chance?
<kisuke> jyxt try http://wiki.audacityteam.org/index.php?title=Mixer_Toolbar_Issues#Linux-specific_issues
<pipegeek> oh
<pipegeek> ehehe
<ak_> ah
<paipimenta> I booted from the install DVD to recovery/rescue mode
<mgmuscari> cat menu.lst | sed s/replacethis/withsomething/ > menu.lst
<mgmuscari> :p
<paipimenta> so I'm in a minimal prompt
<flying_penguin> paipimenta: nano is easy vim is good and if you don't know exactly what you are doing dont use sed
<elxtogatox> in last days... i was modifing the xorg.conf but ... my pc dead xD
<paipimenta> nice!
<mgmuscari> flying_penguin: very true
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: don't use sed
<pipegeek> vim is *lovely* but a pain in the ass to learn
<elxtogatox> pipegeek you talk spanish??
<paipimenta> cat menu.lst | sed s/lv_root/lvroot/ > menu.lst
<Jyxt> kisuke: hrm...all i really want to do is digitize my record colletion..make em mp3's, heard from someone else that audacity is teh easiest way to do this
<prince_jammys> nice way of probably truncating the file
<paipimenta> yeah.... the vim learning curve is gradually flattening out finally
<elxtogatox> paipimenta you talk spanish?
<pipegeek> un poquito.  Pero hay un canal en espanol
<Jyxt> but its turning out *not* to be the easiest way, know of another solution that can record from line-inand save as mp3?
<pipegeek> un momento
<paipimenta> truncate? great...
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: that would replace the first instance of lv_root on a line with lvroot
<elxtogatox> can you tell me that channel :)
<darksmac> nano for me
<Jyxt> kisuke: thanks for the link though...will look into it
<paipimenta> yeah, but this is Portuguese
<prince_jammys> nah, it would likely truncate the file to zero bytes.
<paipimenta> brazilian wife
<kisuke> jyxt it is i've done it, do you have pulse audio?
<pipegeek> elxtogatox, #ubuntu-es :)
<paipimenta> :-D
<elxtogatox> thanks :)
<pipegeek> np
<flying_penguin> darksmac: if you are going to be a serious terminal juckie you will switch to vim eventualy
<Jyxt> kisuke: i had it, just uninstalled it per flying_penguin's recommendation
<Jyxt> think it was him
<darksmac> flying_penguin: damn  so confusing
<paipimenta> mgmuscari: what's wrong with that?
<mano> i want a website 2 download upuntu thems and games
<kisuke> jyxt have you tryed disableing systemsounds in gnome?
<paipimenta> I just need to change the kernel root= names for the root logical volume I changed
<mano> will any one help me out
<darksmac> flying_penguin: can you print file from command line took me about a 1000000 hrs to set up printer but i still dont know how to use
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: open the file with a text editor and edit them.
<mgmuscari> i'm going to see if my mad experiment worked...
<mgmuscari> be back in a few
<pipegeek> darksmac, "vimtutor" is a good jumping off point
<pipegeek> just type that at the command line
<darksmac> cool
<pipegeek> most important thing to know: you quit by typing ":q<enter>"
<pipegeek> ;)
<mano> i want any link 2 download upuntu thems
<kfizz> Quick Q: How can I grep only files, aka ignore all directories?
<flying_penguin> darksmac: i havent delt with that much myself but i would start by reading about cups (common unix printing system) and look for a good comand line controller for that
<kisuke> mano look in synaptc for themes
<darksmac> thank you very much
<pipegeek> flying_penguin, just type "lpr filename.ps"
<pipegeek> if you have cups-bsd installed
<mano> then for games
<pipegeek> err, darksmac
<kisuke> !themes > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<darksmac> ooo ok
<darksmac> can i print man files
<paipimenta> prince_jammys: oh wow man, why didn't I think of that???
<DigitalKiwi> yeah
<pipegeek> well, you probably want to either convert them to plaintext first or to postscript
<pipegeek> and there's doubtless an easy way to do that
<pipegeek> hold on
<paipimenta> too bad I'm in recovery mode and I have no editor
<darksmac> and just so you know im stuck in vim
<darksmac> hah
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: beats me. sounds like a good idea.
<darksmac> i lol at myself
<paipimenta> not even ed
<kfizz> Quick Q: How can I grep only files, aka ignore all directories?
<pipegeek> darksmac: check it out: "man foo | lpr"
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: you're in busybox?
<pipegeek> where foo is the name of the man page
<ArkoldThos> someone got chromium with flash?
<paipimenta> there we go, yes
<pipegeek> I think that should work
<paipimenta> busybox
<flying_penguin> darksmac: esc then :q
<ajhtiredwolf> ArkoldThos, yes i have it
<kisuke> mano see my last message also try google "linux games" (without the quotes) that should give you a couple starting points
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: if you use the sed command, use a temp file.
<pipegeek> if it doesn't, then try "lpr <(man foo)"
<flying_penguin> or :q! (that will not save the file)
<geirha> kfizz: find . -type f -exec grep "pattern" {} +
<DigitalKiwi> darksmac: PAGER=cat man something > somethingman.txt
<DigitalKiwi> then print it
<ArkoldThos> ajhtiredwolf, how you got it working with flash? i copy pasted the plugin in the plugins folder of chromium
<paipimenta> goddamn Colloquy with no message history!!
<ArkoldThos> and started it as --enable-plugins
<paipimenta> :-(
<ArkoldThos> but nothing :/
<ajhtiredwolf> ArkoldThos, I had already installed flash through firefox, and using the dev build it automatically worked
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: sed 's/foo/bar/' menu.lst > tmp && mv tmp menu.lst # or better yet, look at the file first before moving it.
<andruk> i deleted a theme in appearance-properties but it didnt go away, even when i close and reopen appearance-properties.  how do i remove it?
<ajhtiredwolf> ArkoldThos, are you sure you are using the latest build?
<newabz> hello..
<mgmuscari> hmmm, it gave me something about an invalid device
<mgmuscari> error 12 i think
<newabz> i need basic help for ubuntu.. who can help me..
<mgmuscari> newabz: ask your question
<paipimenta> cat menu.lst | sed s/lv_root/lvroot/ > temp.file
<kisuke> newabz what do you need?
<prince_jammys> no cat needed
<prince_jammys> but sure
<paipimenta> then how do I get it to write to menu.lst, just mv temp.file menu.lst
<newabz> i want to install ubuntu.. just downloading it..
<ajhtiredwolf> newabz, ask a specifical question and maybe :P
<darksmac> still stuck lucky im in screen
<paipimenta> welcome home, newabz! :-D
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: perhaps the busybox sed can edits file in place with the -i option.
<newabz> i wanted to know if i caould burn it on a rewritable dvd n install it. is it possible ?
<pipegeek> paipimenta, you can also do "sed -i 's/lv_root/lvroot/' menu.lst" if you're really daring
<mano> i want flash games will it work on upuntu
<pipegeek> which performs the changes in place
<ajhtiredwolf> newabz, ....yes
<ajhtiredwolf> mano, yes
<mgmuscari> newabz: sure, why not?
<darksmac> never mind got it
<newabz> thanks..i got some more questions.. be back in some time.. thanks
<ajhtiredwolf> newabz, there are extensive instructions to installing ubuntu o the main page
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<kisuke> newabz yes but it will fit on a CD
<kfizz> geirha: I replaced "pattern" with what I'm searching for, but no results come up, though grep "pattern" does work. Am I missing something?
<mgmuscari> newabz: as long as you burn the iso image to disc and not the iso file you're good
<newabz> yeah.. but its all given for cd .. nothing abt dvd has been mentioned
<flying_penguin> darksmac: in vim press esc to make exit insert or whatever mode you are int then press : so you can issue a command and press q! to quit vim without saving any changes
<mgmuscari> newabz: same thing, really
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/07/how-to-enable-flash-support-for.html
<kisuke> newabz also before installing try in live CD mode first
<newabz> i am new.. ..thnx
<flying_penguin> then enter to issue the command
<ajhtiredwolf> newabz, its the same thing
<darksmac> cool i exited now im looking at vimtutor as sugested
<mgmuscari> kisuke: newabz that's a good point
<kisuke> newabz np we all were once
<geirha> kfizz: Sounds like you're missing files who's content contains the pattern you're after
<ajhtiredwolf> not me, i was born knowing how to use linux
<mgmuscari> newabz: you can run it directly off the cd under windows if you want, i think, or you can boot from the cd and run it without installing it to disk
<flying_penguin> ive never used vimtutor how is it?
 * ActionParsnip1 was birthed mid-kernel compile
<kfizz> Sorry geirha, I'm just greping file names, not contents of files
<prince_jammys> flying_penguin: it's a joy.
<paipimenta> brb.... making love 8-o
<geirha> flying_penguin: It's great, it teaches you basic vim
<flying_penguin> btw make sure you are using the vim-full package not the vim-tiny
<flying_penguin> i think that was already mentioned
<ajhtiredwolf> ActionParsnip1, haha good one
<Mazhar> hello
<darksmac> how can i check version
<pipegeek> howdyt
<Mazhar> I have  a prob
<geirha> kfizz: find -type f -name "*foo*"  # files with foo in the name
<Mazhar> recently I downloaded Ubuntu hardy
<Mazhar> I dont a disk burner
<flying_penguin> darksmac: if you apt-get install vim-full that will wipe out vim-tiny if it is installed
<ajhtiredwolf> Mazhar, have a USB flash drive?
<Mazhar> so I use daemon tools to mount the iso images
<kfizz> geirha, thanks. Never used find before,
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: got a 1Gb usb stick spare (or higher)
<mgmuscari> Mazhar: why did you go for 8.04?
<Mazhar> because its LTS
<mgmuscari> Mazhar: good point
<kisuke> darksmac <appname> -version usually works
<Mazhar> so when try to install it using wubi
<Mazhar> it starts downloading files
<pipegeek> darksmac, also, "dpkg -s vim-full" will tell you if it's there
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: you dont need daemontools to use the iso with wubi afaik
<Mazhar> although I already have the iso
<Mazhar> mm action
<Mazhar> but why it starts downloading??
<Mazhar> when I already have the iso
<mano> where can i find flash games for upuntu
<mgmuscari> Mazhar: you could probably also find a way to put it on a USB drive if you wanted
<Mazhar> well
<mgmuscari> mano: flash games are generally found on the internet...
<Mazhar> well I dont know where I put my flash drive :D
<mgmuscari> mano: flash player under 64 bit linux is kind of wonky sometimes
<ajhtiredwolf> mano, they are universal
<Mazhar> so can anyone help me??
<Guest85846> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: if you put the iso in the same folder as wubi.exe it will be used
<pipegeek> sad but true
<ajhtiredwolf> mano, not specific to a certain OS
<Mazhar> no its in the same folder
<Guest85846> how to enable bootlogging?
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: make sure you md5 check both files to minimise issues
<Mazhar> whats that??
<ActionParsnip1> !md5 | Mazhar
<ubottu> Mazhar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mano> 2 upuntu
<Mazhar> thnx looking for that
<indus> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: here are the hashes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest85846> i did: sudo gedit /etc/default/bootlogd and BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: you have no guaruntee those files are good at all, MD5 lets you test
<pipegeek> Guest85846, not sure what you mean; boot messages should already be being logged to /var/log/boot.log
<ActionParsnip1> Mazhar: if the MD5sums are different, the file is bad and needs redownloading
<pipegeek> I lied
<Guest85846> but the content of bootlog is only:(Nothing has been logged yet.)
<Mazhar> ok thnx alot guys
<ArkoldThos> ActionParsnip1, done that, still not working
<ActionParsnip1> Guest85846: dmesg | less
<Mazhar> I am checking it right away
<Guest85846> ok try it
<pipegeek> /var/log/messages; /var/log/kern.log
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: if there is a ~/.chromium/plugins folder   link it in there too
<pipegeek> also what ActionParsnip1 said
<ArkoldThos> okay :)
<flying_penguin> goodnight all
<Guest85846> there is sth showing up at that command.. (dmesg | less)
<newabz> hi.. what do u mean by live cd mode ??
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: or if its ~/.chrome   use fuzzy logic
<ActionParsnip1> etc
<mano> will they work in upuntu
<pipegeek> ArkoldThos, are you using a 32-bit chromium on 64-bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> mano: its ubuntu, not upuntu
<pipegeek> shot in the dark
<ArkoldThos> 64
<kisuke> newabz when you boot the cd there is an option to test without installing that is liveCD mode
<Mazhar> OH no man!!
<Mazhar> the checksums are differnet
<Mazhar> I think I will have to redownload it
<Mazhar> anyway
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: you could copy the beta 64bit flashplugin to the plugins folder
<Mazhar> thnx alot guys!!!
<ArkoldThos> ActionParsnip1, 64 bits one still doesn't support is or I will have to use ndiswrapper?
<FloodBot3> Mazhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85846> i dont have a var/log/messages but var/log/kern.log works
<Guest85846> thx
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: ndiswrapper is for network drivers, there is nspluginwrapper
<Mazhar> I couldnt have dont it without you guys
<Mazhar> thnx
<Mazhar> *done
<indus> ActionParsnip1: not beta, still an alpha, though it doesnt really mean anything, its as good /bad as the release version 32 bit
<indus> any idea how to reduce jerkiness when full screen with flash
<ActionParsnip1> indus: so it is, its still pretty awesome
<ActionParsnip1> indus: got effects enabled?
<indus> naah, i miss flash 9 so much
<kermit> indus: maybe setting your cpu to performance from ondemand
<indus> kermit: hmm really?
<kisuke> does anyone know what the channel is for wine?
<newabz> thanks kisuke
<pipegeek> ArkoldThos, I'm using chromium with flash successfully at work.  That said, I'm using the 64-bit flash pre-alpha --- it's possible that chromium has some issue with the 64-bit wrapper around the 32-bit flash that ships with ubuntu amd64
<ActionParsnip1> kisuke: #winehq
<Guest85846> what does grub error 15 mean?
<kisuke> newabz no problem
<kermit> indus: right click on the task bar, add to panel, cpu freq thing, then click on it and change it
<indus> kermit: ok thats my home system , i try it later
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.32.18.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz extract the olnly file in it to the chromium plugins folder
<kisuke> guest85846 it depends on how far grub loads
<indus> kermit: in what way does that help?
<Guest85846> there is sth. like: file not found
<kermit> indus: maybe it wont.. but you can lock the cpu at full speed so it probably will
<indus> Guest85846: ya it cant find the grub stage 1
<kisuke> guest 85846 on mi and i will get you the error list
<indus> kermit: okie
<ActionParsnip1> Guest85846: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<indus> kermit: any other tweaks?
<philsf> I'm getting segfaults whenever I try to run apt-get or aptitude, how can I debug this?
<mgmuscari> i'm going to try a different approach
<mgmuscari> i'm going to extract the DSL image to the partition
<Guest85846> ok thx
<mgmuscari> and make a grub entry to point to that...
<kisuke> guest85846 try http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html
<Bravewolf> where are the configuration file of localea? I would like to use an english system with an italian keyboard, with the metric measures and with , as decimal sepator.
<indus> i was wondering, doing a cd / with live cd shows the / of cd or hdd
<kisuke> thanks actionparsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> indus: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/04/3-tweaks-to-speed-up-firefox-3-and-free.html
<Bravewolf> locales
<pipegeek> ArkoldThos, hmm, no, it definitely found and is using the wrapper
<ActionParsnip1> kisuke: np
<Guest85846> will i find that error in my kern.log?
<mgmuscari> how do i have grub autoconfigure again?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: aww thanks :)
<ArkoldThos> thanks ActionParsnip1, the last worked
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: good move, 64bit flash ahoy :D
<indus> ActionParsnip1: but i want flash specific help, this one i have tried already
<ArkoldThos> damn adobe :(
<Guest85846> cannot find map file...
<Guest85846> hm what is that?
<ActionParsnip1> ArkoldThos: you can uninstall the flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree and apply the same file to firefox too
<pipegeek> ah for a world of open standards and compliant implementations where flash was unnecessary
<indus> Guest85846: do you have a grub problem?
<ArkoldThos> i don't use firefox, i don't like it :/ but thanks for the advice
<Guest85846> indus, i guess so
<indus> Guest85846: so use live cd to fix it
<zanticus> lynx is the way to go
<Jyxt> kisuke: if your still here...it seems i have to start JACK before starting audacity...still no drop downs but at least audacity is hearing the line-in now
<Guest85846> i am able to start the system only after i chose the second line in the grub menu.. recovery or sth like that
<Guest85846> then a menu is loaded and i choose grub.. after that i choose resume boot and its all right, the system boots up
<Fragsworth> Is there a file somewhere that displays hard drive information (like /proc/cpuinfo displays CPU information)
<indus> Guest85846:after grub menu appears, what do u do
<indus> Fragsworth: have to install some tools for that
<indus> !smartmontools | Fragsworth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools
<indus> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Guest85846> hmm indus, i dont remember ..
<Guest85846> i try that once again
<pipegeek> Fragsworth, well, "df" will tell you how much space is left in your mounted filesystems...
<kisuke> jyxt can you record?
<indus> Fragsworth: install smartmontools for this
<Fragsworth> pipegeek: I'm looking more for manufacturer/model information
<indus> !info smartmontools | Fragsworth
<ubottu> Fragsworth: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<Fragsworth> cool, thnaks
<pipegeek> Fragsworth, hmm.  Explore the /sys hierarchy (/sys/devices/pci*/*).  Also, check out /dev/disk/by-id
<indus> pipegeek: that wont give manufacturerr info
<pradeep> hoe to enable root login in ubuntu
<indus> pradeep: check under users and groups
<Jyxt> kisuke: yes...i changed the playback and recording source to JACK...made sure JACK was loaded before audacity and all works fine now...JACK seems to autoroute things for me
<pipegeek> indeed.  I fail
<indus> !root | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mgmuscari> lolll
<mgmuscari> who set that ubottu message
<mgmuscari> sudo bend spoon
<Jyxt> kisuke: thanks for the help though
<pipegeek> pradeep: if you really really really want a root password, you can "sudo passwd root".  It's rarely necessary, though.
<indus> pipegeek: cool :)
<mgmuscari> Fragsworth: cat /proc/scsi/scsi
<indus> its too easy to enable root , i dont know why its driven into our heads dissuading from doing so
<pipegeek> whoa
<pipegeek> good to know, mgmuscari
<mgmuscari> Fragsworth: if you just want to get the info quick and dirty
<mgmuscari> pipegeek: /proc is full of goodies :)
<pipegeek> indeed :)
<kisuke> jyxt np
<Flannel> indus: Because there are no real benefits of doing so.
<paipimenta> go get me a sandwich
<paipimenta> "Get your own sandwich!"
<mgmuscari> paipimenta:
<mgmuscari> no
<indus> Flannel: yes i know ,not debating  that point at all, i never use it either
<paipimenta> haha
<Flannel> paipimenta: Please not here.
<Flannel> indus: Well, the reason we suggest against it here is that it's Ubuntu policy to not use it.
<paipimenta> ok, busybox has sed, but not ed
<indus> Flannel: but its easy to set one with GUI ,so ubuntu dont seem too keen on hiding it
<pipegeek> indus: maybe it's because it dissuades logging in as root and leaving root terminals open
<pipegeek> the less time spent as root the better
<indus> Flannel: good look at users adn groups and thats it
<indus> anyways off topic i guess
<pipegeek> sorry
<tPl0ch> hi all :)
<pipegeek> howdy
<indus> tPl0ch: hello
<paipimenta> what was that sed command again?
<pipegeek> which
<indus> Flannel: is it fine to advice on enabling it with proper warnings? some users probably come from a server background and look for doing same with ubuntu possibly
<shibby_> balls
<paipimenta> to replace lv_root in menu.lst with lvrot
<paipimenta> lvroot
<shibby_> butt sex 1000
<pipegeek> indus: those users probably know how to set a root password already though
<indus> pipegeek: yeah guess they do, or maybe they are surprised a bit when they cant login as root when they use ubuntu first time
<paipimenta> sed -i s/lv_root/lvroot/ menu.lst   ??
<pipegeek> suppose...
<Jyxt> are there any alternative mixer softwares in ubuntu? i'd like one that visually shows the current levels like DJ mixers do
<indus> Jyxt: maybe sync
<Boohbah> Jyxt: mixxx
<indus> Jyxt: but you already tried that i guess
<pipegeek> paipimenta, "sed -i 's/lv_root/lvroot/' menu.lst"
<philsf> I'm getting segfaults trying to run aptitude (and apt-get). I got the following backtrace information http://pastebin.com/f3b7873a9 following the instructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace. Can someone help me fix this issue?
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: s/foo/bar/g <--- 'g' to substitute every instance in the line
<Boohbah> Jyxt: oh sorry, that's a DJ mixer
<pipegeek> oh point
<pipegeek> paipimenta, "sed -i 's/lv_root/lvroot/g' menu.lst"
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: do you know how to use vi?
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: i'm pretty sure busybox comes with vi
<paipimenta> vi
<Jyxt> Boohbah: yeah looks like mixing software...i just want something to replace the default Mixer (that shows audio channels/levels etc)
<prince_jammys> in fact, it would be a sin if you had no editor whatsoever
<paipimenta> /bin//sh: vi: not found
<pipegeek> eek
<pipegeek> nano?
<indus> philsf: i think you should search on launchpad for this ,then try posting the trace there with some bug
<pipegeek> do you have nano?
<pipegeek> I'm shocked it doesn't have vi
<Jyxt> not a big deal, would be nice to have though...helps to prevent clipping if you can see the signal is going in the red
<prince_jammys> no, he doesn't. net even ed.
<paipimenta> my system has vi
<prince_jammys> s/net/not
<prince_jammys> that's bizarre. busybox is supposed to come with vi.
<mgmuscari> ooh, i have an idea
<indus> philsf: maybe try apt-get clean if that helps
<mgmuscari> i'll use the DSL embedded version
<mgmuscari> for putting on a flash drive
<mgmuscari> i'll throw that onto my partition
<mgmuscari> and put another bootloader there
<mgmuscari> configure it to have no delay, and chainload it
<kisuke>    /bin//sh ?? that dosen't look valid
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: see if they called it 'busybox-vi'
<prince_jammys> that's fine
<paipimenta> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-2ubuntu7)
<prince_jammys> /bin/////////sh == /bin/sh
<philsf> indus, apt-get clean does not segfault, but doesn't help either
<paipimenta> nope
<kisuke> ah
<indus> philsf: kk
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: let me see what this thing comes with.
<paipimenta> "//bin" in IRC, damnit
<indus> philsf: i think there are bugs on launchpad ,you rreally should search there
<pipegeek> night folks
<paipimenta> night,  |geek
<pipegeek> :)
<paipimenta> thanks, rebooting with new /home
<paipimenta> darn
<Akaiddo> Hey, I'm trying to install Linux from a Live CD on an old Mac PowerPC G4, which currently has OS 9 on it. Does anyone know how I would get it to boot from the CD and not the HDD?
<paipimenta> hmmmm that's weird....
<Akaiddo> ??
<paipimenta> when I restarted, I got this line: No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<paipimenta> but when I cd to home and ls, I get the right device, my vg_pephost/lvhome
<Jyxt> paipimenta: fstat apparantly doesnt know that
<Jyxt> err fstab
<Jyxt> check /etc/fstab and make the entry for your /home is correct
<paipimenta> ah
<paipimenta> YAY vi!!!!
<paipimenta> :-D
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: hurray.
<prince_jammys> you know things suck when you're excited that you have vi
<paipimenta> I read this awesome comic strip when I was at Yahoo!
<paipimenta> programmer looks over another programmers shoulder... "Pico? REAL programmers use emacs"
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: are you still in busybox, or were able to log in normally?
<prince_jammys> heh
<Dead-Watcher> halo ada yang berbahasa indonesia?
<paipimenta> this is the last line of my /etc/fstab.....
<Dead-Watcher> halo ada yang berbahasa indonesia?
<prince_jammys> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<paipimenta> /dev/mapper/vg_pephost-lvhome    /home    ext3     defaults    0     0
<Dead-Watcher> udah dari sana pada gak aktif
<paipimenta> that should let system know to mount device to /home and I should start in ~    right?
<paipimenta> wow, that's what I'd type like if I was on Indo, too
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: /join #ubuntu-id
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: i think the last number should be 2, though i don't remember why.
<prince_jammys> ''man fstab'' will give you a hint
<paipimenta> good enough for me
<prince_jammys> as far as the /dev/foo, see if sudo fdisk -l  shows it
<prince_jammys> i don't have experience with /dev/mapper business
<paipimenta> yeah, I had it as /dev/vg_pephost/lvhome.... but it's really /dev/mapper/vg_pephost-lvhome
<paipimenta> good... I'm getting  a forced fsck on lvhome
<paipimenta> prince: so here's the toughie
<Dead-Watcher> <prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: /join #ubuntu-id <- already there, nobody alive
<paipimenta> now I want to shrink the LVM partition to make room for another NTFS partition on my drive to boot windows
<paipimenta> =-o
<paipimenta> :-) he learned English!
<paipimenta> j/k
<Dead-Watcher> lol
<paipimenta> yeah.... it's slow enough in here with plenty of peeps
<Dead-Watcher> i'm windows user, and I get sick with that
<paipimenta> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: have you installed ubuntu?
<Dead-Watcher> ubuntu look promising for me
<Dead-Watcher> not yet
<kisuke1> ok now that theres no one here any one know why my bios can ID my HDD buy ubuntu cant no an 11 yo PC
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: i have no experience with LVM, and i don't know the issues.
<Dead-Watcher> i've been confius how to install it
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: you can download a live CD and try it. You can use the same live CD to install it.
<paipimenta> assume I had my boot partition and my LVM partition on /dev/sda, with space left over
<mario__> Hi, hello everyone!!!
<paipimenta> do I have to reboot in recovery mode or something to create a new partition to fill up the device?
<paipimenta> right now, the space left over is my concern, but after that
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: you can use a partitioner such as gparted. The ubuntu live CD comes with it, or there's a downloadable live CD available. Want a link?
<paipimenta> no, I've got it
<Dead-Watcher> <prince_jammys>: I have cd installer is it different with dvd repository?
<paipimenta> apt-get is yummy enough
<paipimenta> (no reference to yum intended)
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: the cd installer should be fine.
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<vega-> did the kernel update today add "noapic" as a default option or do i have something very wrong ...
<paipimenta> hahahahahhaa
<paipimenta> rofl
<mario__> Hey guys, i just install Emesene to chat with my friends, i get this latest version, emesene-crazy that support webcams
<mario__> but i alway get an error
<mario__> libmimic
<mario__> something
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: i don't know what they're putting on a DVD now, but you can install whatever else you want once you've installed ubuntu.
<paipimenta> mime?
<Dead-Watcher> another question: what is DVD reposiroty?
<ReX0r> I was trying to get sound back, I go to synaptec, try to lock version on xinetd, does nothing, I see automatically install is checked, I click that, now everything in the package menu is greyed out :s
<kraut> moin
<paipimenta> Dead-Watcher: for some reason, my install was crashing (reinstalling over Linux) so I just installed a basic server install with a prompt and upgraded from there
<paipimenta> anything on a DVD is usually going to need at least one package upgraded anyway
<paipimenta> unless it just got posted, you just downloaded it, and just burned it
<kisuke1> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ReX0r> nm!
<mario__> any clue on how to setup my netbook webcam in emesene
<mario__> ?
<Dead-Watcher> OK, thz prince_jammys
<ReX0r> if anybody knows of recent updates that break ac97 sound (or working beta drivers for x-fi in 64bit) and how to fix them, pls lemme know
<paipimenta> wow, time to go camp in #lvm and figure out that free space thing
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: I don't know about the DVD. I've only used CDs. Like I said, you can install ANYTHING else you want later.
<paipimenta> and yes, I clicked my own room link to go there
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: have you tried ubuntu booting from a live CD?
<mario__> dies anyone know how to setup emesene to work with webcams, or what program should i use to do this
<Dead-Watcher> <prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: have you tried ubuntu booting from a live CD? I have not install yet
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: you don't need to install ubuntu to try it
<prince_jammys> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Dead-Watcher> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<prince_jammys> hehe
<Dead-Watcher> oic
<Dead-Watcher> where i can get alive cd?
<zeco1> hi! I was wondering if there is a way to bypass the ubuntu login screen (gdm) remotely via ssh in order to have the machine load the whole gnome desktop environment. Any idea?
<twocarlo> anybody would like to recomen a good scanner for ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Dead-Watcher: go to ubuntu's webstite
<prince_jammys> err, "website"
<kisuke1> dead-watcher  if you burned a CD for *buntu unless it is an alternate install CD it is A  live CD
<gartral> !ping | deadwatch
<ubottu> deadwatch: pong!
<DJones> Dead-Watcher: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<twocarlo>  anybody would like to recomen a good scanner for ubuntu that can work out of the box
<gartral> twocarlo: anything in the cannoscan LiDE serise
<DJones> !hcl | twocarlo This is a good place to look to find compatible hardware
<ubottu> twocarlo This is a good place to look to find compatible hardware: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<luiX_> hi
<luiX_> does anyone know if there's any "known" problem when enconding to H.264 using VLC?
<twocarlo> gartral;great to hear that,your a life saver thanks!
<kisuke1> can any on help me figure out why linux cant ID my HDD?
<prince_jammys> luiX_: heh, i tried #vlc too.
<Balsaq> why does my "whois" show where i am from, and others do not?
<ideasman_42> Hi, whats the login on a ubuntu install CD ?
<ideasman_42> I have the installer up but want to login manually
<Flannel> ideasman_42: The CD shouldn't ask you when you boot it, but it's username is "ubuntu" and its password is blank.  If it asks you when you boot (to login) something may be wrong.
<cheslyn> hi everyone
<ideasman_42> Flannel, no its ok I pressed Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Balsaq> never asked me when i installed it
<luiX_> prince_jammys, yep xDDDD
<ideasman_42> no it doesnt ask for the password
<prince_jammys> luiX_: your best bet may be at the vlc forums for advanced vlc stuff.
<luiX_> prince_jammys, yo konw, no one there
<ideasman_42> unless you manually go into a terminal
<Balsaq> where can i get a list of all those shift alt type commands?
<luiX_> prince_jammys, ok, good idea, i'll try there :D
<luiX_> thanks
<Dead-Watcher> if I have Acer aspire 2920 wich ubuntu version fit for me? desktop or netbookremix?
<Pupeno> How do I re-start the bar on top of the screen? The one with the applications menu?
<kisuke1> balsaq try wikipedia magig sysrq keq
<kisuke1> magic*
<Balsaq> :@)oh thanks kisukel
<prince_jammys> Pupeno: alt+f2 and type: pkill gnome-panel
<ideasman_42> would be cool if ubuntu had an install mode that wiped the partition for everything but the home dir
<cong06> um. I don't think that's possible... unless you saved the home directory in memory...
<ideasman_42> often I want a clean install but keeping home... ok I should have home on another partition i know
<DJones> ideasman_42: You can do that during the partitioning if you've set up your /home on a seperate partition previously
<cong06> or just backup to a flash drive?
<prince_jammys> ideasman_42: yes, make /home a separate partition.
<ideasman_42> cong06, then you loose permissions unless the flash drives not fat
<ideasman_42> yeah, should use seperate home
<kisuke1> can anyone help me figure out why linux has stoped ID ing my HDD?
<ideasman_42> ubuntu rocks! :)
<cong06> well, fat sucks anyway
<ideasman_42> totally
<ideasman_42> but most people wont think to reformat
<cheslyn> if anyone ask you what terminal type? what kind of types do you get and what is it do
<Bluey> having problems with the 64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04 version 2.6.28-15 causing lockups - doesn't do this with -14 -- any known issuses?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: the ones you run from the GUI can broadly be referred to as 'X terminals'. The terminal you get outside of X is a linux console.
<prince_jammys> "X terminal emulators"
<leissi> hmm
<leissi> why can I not save my nvidia x server settings? When I reboot the resolution reverts back to 1280x1024 instead of staying 1600x1200
<tobago> i tried to start crond:  sudo crond    --> cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5521: Resource temporarily unavailable
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: you can type: tput longname   in your terminal.
<shoss> Hello, some programs are still starting up in login even after I unchecked them from the 'startup application' manager in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty. does anyone know how to configure this properly?
<kokozedman> hey guys
<tobago> hey prince_jammys? wha gwaan at the controls?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: is it the only terminal the x , what is x?
<kokozedman> where can i get the old aria download manager in Jaunty?
<prince_jammys> !X | cheslyn
<ubottu> cheslyn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prince_jammys> tobago: hehehe
<kokozedman> there is only one aria2 there, which is the CLI version
<marlun-work> Is there an app which can take a screenshot of screen or application and automatically send it to yfrog or simular service?
<pcbugfixer> G'Day Folks, anyone have time to help me with a 9.04 install into partition 3 (1 of 4 primary partitions) 101677Mb in size so that all of the ubuntu installation is in this one partition - Please
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: X (X11, x.org) is what manages your graphical display.
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: thanks bra
<[fade]> i need some kind of video/slideshow maker for linux
<kisuke> can any one help me find out why linux can cannot find my HDD?
<[fade]> type sudo fdisk -l
<whois> [fade]: how about "Cinelerra"
<[fade]> i will try it now
<[fade]> anything else?
<prince_jammys> kisuke: are you able to boot? is it a specific drive that you can't mount?
<whois> [fade]: let me know after ya test it
<whois> [fade]: you can test "LiVES" and "Ingex" too :)
<ideasman_42> Hi, FS Question, Im installing Karmic and would selecting to use ext4 on an ext3 formatted fs cause problems?
<[fade]> cant find cinelerra package on apt-get
<[fade]> let me try other ways
<prince_jammys> !cinelerra | [fade]
<ubottu> [fade]: Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<shoss> Hello, some programs are still starting up in login even after I unchecked them from the 'startup application' manager in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty - Gnome. does anyone know how to configure this properly?
<prince_jammys> [fade]: there is also kino and kdenlive, and other simple video editors.
<kisuke> prince_lammys linnux can't find it 4 times out of ten but my bios can, i did have xubuntu 9.04 installed along side xp to check that an install would work ran dban cause i bought it used the linux cant find HDD
<pcbugfixer> which chat # are the staffers in please
<DJones> pcbugfixer: Freenode or Ubuntu staffers?
<whois> prince_jammys: legal reasons? are they viewable or is there something, we can know ? if yes or so, please
<whois> pcbugfixer: channel staff or network staff
<prince_jammys> whois: i don't know what the actual reasons are. Their site probably mentions them.
<whois> pcbugfixer: network staff are in #freenode, you can do /stats p , and the channel staff in #ubuntu, you can ask your question or anything
 * prince_jammys reports whois to the CIA
<pcbugfixer> ubuntu please - would be good to know both please as I am new and may need them both sooner or later
<whois> pcbugfixer: ^^ read my post above
<prince_jammys> this is a raid!! we know you're making an ILLEGAL slideshow!
<mcmlxxi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DJones> pcbugfixer: The ubuntu staffers keep an eye on all the ubuntu channels, if its just questions about how to use ubuntu, this is the channel to use
<kisuke> prince_jammys linux can't find it 4 times out of ten but my bios can, i did have xubuntu 9.04 installed along side xp to check that an install would work ran dban cause i bought it used the linux cant find HDD
<leissi> why can I not save my nvidia x server settings? When I reboot the resolution reverts back to 1280x1024 instead of staying 1600x1200. When I try to save settings I get an error of not being able to save backup.
<pickett> run it as root
<cong06> I'm confused. is ubottu saying that  its gonna break when it's released? or it'll break until the 29th?
<prince_jammys> cong06: no, he/she/it is saying it's unstable if you install it before the official release.
<prince_jammys> i.e. expect bugs if you install it now.
<[fade]> kdenlive seems ok
<cong06> yeah.
<[fade]> i think it will serve the purpose
<[fade]> once again, thank you :)
<pcbugfixer> Thanks for info DJones, whois, I did need help with a 9.04 install into partition 3 (1 of 4 primary partitions) 101677Mb in size so that all of the ubuntu
<pcbugfixer> installation is in this one partition - Please
<anselm> pcbugfixer: do you have already a 9.04 install ?
<pcbugfixer> anselm: yes I have but it is on a different HDD mobile rack - did this to practice installing - but now want to install on my multi OS boot system
<whois> pcbugfixer: Ubuntu is supporting LVM from a while, just Boot from your installation media, Press F6 twice on the installation screen, select "Expert" mode, and afterwards You ll be prompted to choose either LVM / Raid / ENcryption etc.
<whois> choose LVM : i think that's what you wanttttttttt
<whois> sorry, my "t" key is not working properly.
<kisuke> can anyone help me figure out why ubuntu can't id my HDD?
<pcbugfixer> anselm: I use BootItNG to perform OS boots - have XP Pro sp3 in partition 1(one) - BootitNG is in 4 - all are primary partitions - with Win7 to be installed in partition 2
<godstar> kisuke: Is this a new install or an additional HDD on an existing install?
<pcbugfixer> whois: getting there is not the problem I have, it is the parameters to choose  i.e. options  that I have problems with
<kisuke> new install
<kisuke> godstar new install
<nomic> pls anyone - what ip address for a client do I put into /etc/exports when allowing a client to access the server (/etc/exports on server) i run ifconfig and see eth0,lo,wlan1,wmaster0 and there are many ip addresses -- can't remember which
<nomic> -- NFS
<mohrjo> hello
<godstar> Ubuntu can not see your HDD in order to install or you have a slave drive or partition that you are trying to see?
<padhu> Is IBUS input method is an default setuip in ubuntu 9.10?
<pcbugfixer> whois: i.e. in the selections of what needs to be setup - also I seem to not get passed the point where I select the partition and then need to do what ?
<maple1> how do I upgrade from ubuntu to windows 7?
<nomic> why?
<maple1> I like ubuntu but I also like productivity
<nomic> it's a different OS
<zenlunatic> omg
<DJones> !ot | maple1:
<ubottu> maple1:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<amine> Hello, ....for recovery using bin logs,  how to know which binlog.xxxx to use?     or how to tell mysqlbinlog to look in all of them?
<amine> thanks
<anselm> pcbugfixer: so you need to convert your primary partitions in logical because you only can have 4
<pcbugfixer>  whois: I have watched different videos and gone through different instructions - but have not seen one with spesific instruction of hoew to setup into an existing partition
<zenlunatic> maple1: more importantly why would you want to?
<paipimenta> total props to the #lvm for helping me out.... any Ubuntu noobs, I definitely recommend using guided partition with LVM if you're clueless
<paipimenta> makes things easier down the road
<paipimenta> or at least more flexible
<zenlunatic> paipimenta: is that 9.10?
<zenlunatic> paipimenta: never heard of lvm options on install
<pcbugfixer> anselm: if I use standard protocol - then yes, however BootItNG does allow for more that 4 partitions if I use it - currently I use standard 4 partition setup
<zenlunatic> with ubuntu even
<pavel_z> hi guys. what's wrong with my raids ? http://pastebin.ca/1585642
<kisuke> godstar i had ubuntu installed before and wiped the HDD after my test install and now the bios can see it but not ubuntu
<dan> hḯ
<kisuke> maple1 why not down grade XP to 7?
<shoss> Hello, some programs are still starting up on login even after I unchecked them from the 'startup application' (system -> preferences --> startup applications)in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty - Gnome. does anyone know how to configure this properly, please?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: i got a reply 'terminal type?' what must i reply
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: in what context?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: who/what is asking you this question?
<nomic> pls i forgot what ip address for the client I need to put into /etc/exports (setting up nfs) ....
<cheslyn> prince jammys: i type in root reset password
<nomic> how to get it
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: aaaah. That does something TOTALLY different from what you think it does.
<sageNsand> Using Empathy or Pidgin in a IRC chat room for a while the scroll bar gets relative short. I notice the chat room screen stops rolling upward and the scroll bar starts to creep upward and that means I can't see the most recent text posted in the room, I have to keep dragging it down to see the new posts. Anyone seen the same?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: in other words, forget about that command. What are you trying to do?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: you want to set a password for a user?
<sorenmalling> Can i "force" a user and group to always own files/folder created in a specific folder no matter who creates it?
<pernissila> How do i disable the constant update of a window when i resize it?
<gartral> sageNsand: yep, it's a libpurple issue.. i use irssi its a much more intuitive client
<pernissila> it is soooo slow
<kisuke> wow im being ignore T.T
<prince_jammys> sorenmalling: look into the "sticky" bit in permissions.
<gartral> !ignore | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<Guest92871> what's up?
<sageNsand> gartral: TY at least I know Im not alone
<gartral> kisuke: what's your rob?
<gartral> prob*
<prince_jammys> sorenmalling: actually, don't. I misread your question.
<godstar> pernissila: I think you can go into gconf-editor and look at Nautilus preferences. This may help you.
<sorenmalling> prince_jammys:  :) Okay
<kisuke> gartral tring to figure out why ubuntu quit iding my hdd
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: yes
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: this can be done with the 'passwd' command.
<gartral> kisuke: your harddrive isn't being recognised?
<neil_d> I have a computer, and I have forgotten what size the hdd is, is there an easy command to find out how big they are.
<godstar> kisuke: try instalilng Gparted from add/remove or Synaptic and see if it does not recognize your drive.
<bruno_> u can type df on colnsole
<bruno_> df
<cong06> df is alot faster.
<godstar> neil_d: you can also use Gparted as a graphical way to see your HDD.
<kisuke> gartral after i wiped it it won't show up which is weird considering my BIOS IDs it been there done that every ~3rd time will find as 1 unknown partition and 1 swap partition
<kisuke> godstar V
<kisuke> godstar after i wiped it it won't show up which is weird considering my BIOS IDs it been there done that every ~3rd time will find as 1 unknown partition and 1 swap partition
<cheslyn> prince_jammys:can you explain me how 2 do that from hte start please i'll really appreciate that
<godstar> kisuke: have you checked your jumpers on the HDD themselves and the cabling? Such as, Master 0, 1 or Slave 0, 1?
<bruno_> on accessories u can also use the disc analyzer
<kisuke> yes
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: you want to change your user's password, correct?
<anselm> pcbugfixer: can't you simply create a partition with bootit and install grub on the same partition you install 9.04
<kisuke> godstar yes worked when i got it then quit when i wiped the hdd, hasent worked scence
<godstar> kisuke: seriously, install Gparted and see if that helps find your HDD.
<neil_d> godstar: I don't have it installed.  df /dev/sda gives 642752. which doesn't seem correct.
<pernissila> godstar, cant find the setting
<mario__> in there a way to get a webcam working with emesene/??
<kisuke> god star one min idiot didnt include gparted when made masonux
<paipimenta> nope, 9.04
<godstar> neil_d: install it.
<Satisfied> whew..... so much chinese food tonight
<Satisfied> sooooo goody
<godstar> pernissila: I'll look real quick.
<kisuke> godstar one min need to ru napt-get-update first
<paipimenta> zenlunatic: 9.04   I remember LVM options on install as far back as fiesty
<godstar> kisuke: k
<TechN9ne> will GNome apps work well in KDE (kubuntu)?
<Satisfied> oops wrong window
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: yes but you must remember i don't have access 2 users and groups
<prince_jammys> TechN9ne: yes, I wouldn't worry.
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: type: passwd  in the terminal
<TechN9ne> great
<pcbugfixer> anselm: not a real option as I also have XP pro sp3 in partition 1 and will put Win7 in partition 2 and BootItNG is in its own small 8Mb primary partition
<prince_jammys> TechN9ne: if you are installing ubuntu-desktop and you already have KDE, you'll just have a ton of apps put in your menus, that's all. You can edit them to your liking.
<godstar> pernissila: try this from gconf-editor. apps/nautilus/preferences <--- uncheck the 'navigation_window_saved_maximized' value see if that helps.
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: ok thanks let me try it i'll come back 2 u
<nomic> pls what ip address for the host do i put into /etc/exports (when setting up an nfs server)
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: that will allow you to change your user's password.
<TechN9ne> yea i just installed Kubuntu for the first time and wasnt sure if downloading gnome apps would  work well
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: thanks
<paipimenta> TO ROOM: what are extents?  I'm lvresizing two LVs so I can shrink the partition my VG is on.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: it appears that ubuntu needs or requires the partition to have sub (extended) partitions for its various functions and tasks
<pernissila> godstar, that was already unchecked
<pcbugfixer> anselm: unlike other OS's which onstall directly into a primary partition
<younder> I hate using windows again..
<younder> 10:36	younder	Trying to compile gnome 2.4 from source and then install it was a mistake
<younder> 		<- lat_ har koblet ned (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<younder> 10:37	younder	now I can get the login screen just a wait icon
<younder> 		-> lat_ har blitt med i lisp
<younder> 	younder	Luckily I have dual boot
<FloodBot3> younder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anselm> pcbugfixer: no you can install ubuntu in one primary partition (that's default)
<godstar> pernissila: hmm. Mine is on by default. Try to check it and see if you notice the difference you are looking for.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: OK so what are the parameters I need to select, to do so please
<pernissila> godstar, no difference. How about metacity settings?
<anselm> pcbugfixer: Do you have the alternate or the live cd
<ray_> hello using dell d600 and i had tried my best but my wireless is not working
<younder> Anyhow I can't log into Ubuntu, so I am signing in from windows
<godstar> pernissila: Not sure to be honest. If this is an issue that just started happening, I recommend you reinstall gnome or kde or whatever manager you are using. If you are just trying to tweek, you may just need to tinker till you get the effect you are looking for.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: I have tried to find instructions for this but only found some and watched videos that went through differet configurationds with creating / /boot /swap and /data partitions which is not waht I wanted to do
<younder> Something I wish to remedy
<ray_> can anybody help cos av tried all the online help
<pcbugfixer> anselm: I have the boot CD I downloaded
<godstar> pernissila: Metacity looks like it deals moreso with keybindings.
<archy008> can anybody help? - have no sound and can't start the sound-settings-applet after an unclean shutdown
<archy008> ubuntu did a system check \
<DJones> ray_: I haven't got a D600 so can't help specifically, but this posting on the ubuntu forums suggests it should be quite easy getting it to work, hopefully it'll help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595447
<archy008> and found a bounch of errors
<pcbugfixer> anselm: I have already installed 9.04 on a different HDD mobile rack to get used to performing the install - but now would like to install it into my Multi OS boot system PC workstation
<archy008> it fixed them but after reboot no sound.... :)
<archy008> :(
<dougellek> i just installed a new cpu, but their is no where to plug in the fan, the new plug takes 4 pins, and the mobo only 3 pins spots
<nomic> pls i forgot  what ip address for the host do i put into /etc/exports (when setting up an nfs server)
<nomic> from ifconfig
<anselm> pcbugfixer: you only have to create a root partition (/) and be careful to install grub to this partition because otherwise it may damage your bootit
<archy008> does anybody know what to do to bring the sound and the sound settings back? i'm on ubuntu 9.04
<godstar> archy008: try doing apt-get update
<archy008> ok, thanks, i'll try that
<godstar> archy008: though your best bet may be to reinstall your desktop manager due to your unclean shutdown.
<archy008> hm..
<archy008> ok
<jerknextdoor> i'm looking for a way to integrate google tasks into my desktop somehow.  i have been working to streamline my workflow for everything lately and this is one of the last things i need to figure out.
<godstar> archy008: then you can type: alsamixer in your terminal and see if ubuntu is recognizing your sound card. More than likely it will.
<dougellek> yeah, my mobo take this chip, but it doesn't look like it can power the stock fan that came with it
<dougellek> does anyone know what im talking about?
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: i did'nt crack it it showed  terminal type? and i type passwd
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: no. close that terminal and start another one.
<archy008> godstar: thanks, sorry for the stupid question (not much of an expert yet) - reinstalling the desktop manager wouldn't affect somehow my files and etc..?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: don't type 'reset' or anything. Just 'passwd'
<archy008> should I back up everything beforehand?
<pcbugfixer> anselm: root partition (/) ? - on the partition I want to install ubuntu in ? - and the installation will install into that ? - so what are the selections I have to choose to do so i.e. file system etc. please
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: ok
<prince_jammys> archy008: no, it's OK.
<archy008> ok
<archy008> thanks
<trakcyia> Is there a dock application that is similar to OSX, but does or allows containing of launchers ONLY?
<godstar> archy008: As with any system changes, backing up your data is a good thing. In this case its okay to just reinstall your desktop manager without worrying your files will be affected.
<archy008> got it. thanks for the help
<godstar> archy008: Anytime.
<dougellek> oh blue wire is fan control speed
<trakcyia> I quit, linux vanity is too time consuming.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: the reason I got stuck with the manual install is because there is not much in the way of instruction as to the parameters to choose for a manual installation into 1 primary partition
<anselm> pcbugfixer: choose the ext3 filesystem
<anselm> pcbugfixer: and make the mount point "/"
<mark_> I'm having a problem with my fan
<mark_> [ 6299.820303] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff880037036140] 'off'
<godstar> mark_:  sounds like a BIOS issue. Load default settings in your Bios and reboot.
<mark_> Erm
<mark_> You what? :-?
<mark_> I don't know how to do that
<shai> Is there a way to save an entire gnome-terminal session with its tabs and their names and then able to load that session when I need it?
<pcbugfixer> anselm: so, 1. - choose manual, 2. - select the partition 3. - edit the partition - and select ext3 filesystem 4. - select "/" as mount point - is this correct? anything else please
<mark_> Is there a terminal command for it?
<godstar>  mark_: turn your computer off. Turn your computer back on and look at the bottom of your monitor, it will say press F2, Delete, F12 or something to that effect to enter BIOS. From there, load default settings, or performance defaults. See if that does not resolve your ACPI error.
<prince_jammys> mark_: no, the BIOS is something you access right when you turn on the computer
<mark_> Ah right
<mark_> Gotcha
<mark_> Okay
<mark_> I'll try that
<FloodBot3> mark_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> try the Function Keys, Delete, Esc....
<anselm> pcbugfixer: yes you should memorise the partition number
<anselm> pcbugfixer: later you will need this number to install the bootloader to this partition.
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: thanks alot lol i crack it]
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: you reset your password successfully?
<ray_> pls help with wireless
<pcbugfixer> anselm: SATA HDD Partition 1 is XP, Pt2 is Win7(to be installed) Pt3 is Ubunto, and Pt4 is BootItNG which controls the system boot choices
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: successfully thanks and y did it showed terminal type?
<carresmd> !ask | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pcbugfixer> anselm: the volume labels are named accordingly
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: because 'reset' is a completely different command that has nothing to do with passwords. It resets a terminal if the settings are wrong.
<shai> Does anyone know if there is a way to save an entire gnome-terminal session with its tabs and their names and then able to load that session when I need it?
<anselm> pcbugfixer: Yes then ubuntu is on /dev/sda3 or? you should be able to read this in the first field
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: what kind of terminal and what is a terminal what does it really do with the pc
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: the terminal you use is a program that emulates the old-fashioned terminal devices that are connected to main computer.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: can you elaborate on this please - /dev/sda3 .... read in first field ?
<prince_jammys> they are "terminal emulators".
<godstar> shai: you could probably go to startup applications and select automatically remember running applications when logging out.
<SharpRain> whats a good download manager with multiple threads, scheduling and password/proxy support?
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: it's difficult to answer your question in detail. you should look on the internet for an explanation.
<SharpRain> (for ubuntu, of course)
<shai> godstar, thanks for the answer... but I was hoping for something much simpler then that... since I don't want everything to open when I log in again... Konsole from KDE does this just by allowing you to actually save a session. Where gnome doesn't.
<cipria> "download them all" as firefox plugin
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: thanks know i understand can you do this in windows also
<shai> godstar, I'm actually surprised this is not documented or a wanted feature for most people...
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: yes
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: well, windows has a "Command Prompt".
<cheslyn> what is tethering?
<godstar> shai: What you are requesting is a neat feature. I'm sure a script could be created to meet your requirement.
<anselm> In the table with the list of the partitions you should read in the first filed /dev/sda3 or sda3.
<cipria> sharpRain: "download them all" as firefox plugin
<DJones> cheslyn: in respect of a mobile phone? Its where you connect a computer to your phone by cable/bluetooth so that your phone acts at the modem/router giving your computer access to the internet
<shai> godstar, really? is this like the first time this was brought up? Konsole has been doing this for a long time.
<pcbugfixer> anselm: missed the ..... later you will need this number to install the bootloader to this partition. - what or which boot loader ?  are you referring to please
<shai> godstar, The funny thing is, both gnome-terminal and Konsole call it "Save Sessions Profile" yet Konsole acutally does that, where I still have NO idea what gnome-terminal does with that.
<Jyxt> cipria: isnt it actually called: DownThemAll
<godstar> shai: Sorry not sure. I do not use KDE.
<cipria> Jyxt: yes sorry
<shai> godstar, Konsole: Save Sessions Profile - Save the current set of sessions under a profile name.  Allows you to restart with the same setup and number of session windows open that you choose.
<anselm> !grub | pcbugfixer
<ubottu> pcbugfixer: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: so windows and ubuntu it's basically the same
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: hehe. not quite, no.
<tombott> lol
<prince_jammys> they both have the letter 'n' in their names.
<anselm> pcbugfixer: you will need to install this grubloader to the ubuntu partition otherwise it will damage your bootit. Per default it will install to the mbr
<shai> godstar, Closest I got is this: gnome-terminal --tab -t test --tab -t shai --tab -t server
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: i did not mean it like that i know ubuntu is more advance but thanks
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: Any OS should have a way to type in commands.
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: the terminal by itself takes input and shows output. It's the programs the are connected to the terminal that are doing the work.
<prince_jammys> s/the/that
<ArkoldThos> anyone could take a look on this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8029495
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: but in windows it's prompt commands correct
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: windows does have a Command Prompt, or DOS prompt, or something like that.
<pcbugfixer> ubottu: anselm: OK is - I use a boot manager = BootItNG so is grup installed into the Ubuntu partition ? so far we got "1. - choose manual, 2. - select the partition 3. - edit the partition - and select ext3 filesystem 4. - select "/" as mount point" - now we have to install "grubloader" so at what stage is this performed please ? and is there anything else that needs to be installed - swap ? and where and how is this done all in 1 partiti
<godstar> shai: all I came across was: sudo su gnome-terminal --tab --tab --tab
<shai> godstar, that's what I gave you just above :)
<godstar> shai: the it does not remember the settings once gnome terminal is closed and reopened.
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: what is the difference between DOS prompt and Command
<shai> godstar, Closest I got is this: gnome-terminal --tab -t test --tab -t shai --tab -t server
<shai> godstar, so -t actually names them... which is good..
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: i don't know much about windows stuff. You can ask in ##windows if you want to know.
<ArkoldThos> command?
<prince_jammys> ''command prompt''
<prince_jammys> windows-speak
<leissi> lol
<leissi> So hey uh
<roberto_> ciao a tutti
<leissi> is there a way to configure logitech mouse to use all buttons properly?
<leissi> in ubuntu, that is
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: on a server
<anselm> pcbugfixer: OK. You should have swap also. I forgot about that true. Sorry
<prince_jammys> cheslyn: huh?
<neil_d> godstar: found a simple way to find out way the drive is. cat /proc/partitions get the #blocks and time by 1024
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: do you know what what server
<pcbugfixer> anselm: so how and when is all this performed - or can this be done at the same time, if so how please
<archy008> I reinstalled the destop manager, alsamixer in terminal shows me all the controlls - but still on boot I have no sound settings start up... and when trying to launch them from System>Preferences>sound - nothing happens only an error tells me that it was not possible t launch the gnome-settings-daemon... and something about possible problems with Bonobo.. or that some other non-gnome settings manager (as kde) might interfere...
<archy008> so.. still no sound
<archy008> and when trying to launch some app that uses sound it freezes.. and i have to kill it
<archy008> any ideas?
<pcbugfixer> anselm: looking at the sequence of instructions "1. - choose manual, 2. - select the partition 3. - edit the partition - and select ext3 filesystem 4. - select "/" as mount point" - + install "grubloader" and /swap
<Gecko> any known problems with the ubuntu keyserver? It hasn't been working for me lately
<carresmd> archy008: looks like a reinstall to me :)
<godstar> archy008: Hmm. Try running Ubuntu from the live cd, if the sound works from there, you could just try to reload altogether.
<anselm> pcbugfixer: But you can only create 4 primary partitions in linux either you boot windows and create the swap and the ext3 with bootit (http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=283) or you create a logical partition
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<DJones> Gecko: Its had problems for the last week or so
<archy008> godstar: what does it mean to reload altogether?
<godstar> archy008: Else you could try to troubleshoot.
<godstar> archy008: Reinstall Ubuntu.
<archy008> ok...
<DJones> Gecko: This was posted in the channel a couple of days ago and may help: You can use pool.sks-keyservers.net in place of the keyserver if you are adding a ppa to your ubuntu install.  If you are creating a ppa on launchpad then you should ask in #launchpad
<Gecko> DJones: Could I use any keyserver or are the ppa repositories only submitted to that keyserver?
<archy008> well.. not my favorite option... but I was thinking to do that anyways when the 9.10 is released...
<Gecko> DJones: thanks, answered my question just before I asked it myself ;)
<NBZ4live> Hi @ all
<NBZ4live> Kann mier vieleicht jemand einen guten grafischen HTML-Editor empfehlen?
<Wazzzaaa> How can I restart X from commandline?
<godstar> archy008: do you have the medibuntu packages installed?
<NBZ4live> Brauche sowas wie Dreamviewer, nur für Ubuntu
<carresmd> try 'init 1' as root ;)
<llutz> !de | NBZ4live
<ubottu> NBZ4live: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<archy008> yup
<jaunty> hey guys i have an issue
<carresmd> Wazzzaaa: try 'sudo init 1'
<Wazzzaaa> ok,
<NBZ4live> sry#
<archy008> yes they are installed
<archy008> should I reinstall them?
<jaunty> when i plug my headphones the sound comes out from speakers and headphones at the same time
<archy008> i also have xfce installed.. so maybe some conflict there?
<pepsi> what package might i need to install in order to login remotely.. as in, start a new gnome session over vnc
<jaunty> how can i fix that ?
<godstar> archy008: try running the live cd to make sure your sound card is functioning. You may have to install, some packages for the mp3 to work.
<NBZ4live> I need a good graphical HTML-Editor for Ubuntu. Like Dreamviewer for Win*
<DJones> !nvu | NBZ4live
<ubottu> NBZ4live: kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project. It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.
<archy008> i see.. ok. thanks
<godstar> archy008: hmm. Multiple desktop managers will not affect your sound.
<jaunty> some persons have the same problem ?
<archy008> is it a problem if I have a very old life cd? ubuntu 6.06?
<DJones> !html | NBZ4live Also, this lists a few more suggestions for html editors
<ubottu> NBZ4live Also, this lists a few more suggestions for html editors: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<jaunty> please i need help
<godstar> NBZ4live: try OpenOffice Writer.
<NBZ4live> thx
<leissi> is there a way to configure logitech mouse to use all buttons properly?
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: what model?
<godstar> archy008: you may want to download the latest ISO from ubuntu.com.
<leissi> ActionParsnip1, mx1000
<NBZ4live> WWwriter isn't good. I must make a template for a newsletter
<leissi> the side buttons aren't working
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: you can configure it in xorg.conf: http://adventuresinswitching.blogspot.com/2008/04/logitech-mx1000-mouse-on-ubuntu-804.html
<jaunty> please :
<silv3r_m00n> isn't there a quanta for kde 4 ?
<godstar> jaunty: open terminal and type alsamixer. Tweak settings as needed and also try your volume manager.
<jaunty> godstar: i did it but nothing ..
<leissi> thanks ActionParsnip1
<leissi> I'll config it later on, looks like a bit of effort :P
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: just bckup the file before playng, you then have a rollback path
<kisuke> godstar one restart later and gparted doent see my HDD  do see the flash drive, i installed linux on but thats it
<jaunty> i can't tweak headphon settings
<jaunty> my sound card Realtek ALC1200
<tombott> jaunty - have you tried removing and reinstalling alsa?
<tombott> jaunty - sudo apt-get remove alsa
<tombott> jaunty - sudo apt-get install alsa
<godstar> kisuke: Sounds silly but what I would do is make the HDD you are wanting Ubuntu to see your Master drive, be sure to check the jumper settings on the cable. Then I would run Ubuntu live CD and see if the live cd sees it. If it does not see it then the drive may have gone bad.
<joaopinto> tomaw, reinstalling alsa is not a recommended way of resolving sound configuration problems
<joaopinto> ops, tombott
<ActionParsnip1> !keyserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyserver
<ActionParsnip1> does anyone know the alternative to keyserver.uuntu.com please
<DJones> ActionParsnip1: : This was posted in the channel a couple of days ago and may help: You can use pool.sks-keyservers.net in place of the keyserver if you are adding a ppa to your ubuntu install.  If you are creating a ppa on launchpad then you should ask in #launchpad
<ActionParsnip1> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> perfect
<leissi> now a vanity question
<leissi> how do I enable wobbly window effects
<kisuke> godstar it is my primary master but i will double check teh jumpers
<tombott> joaopinto - well its certainly fixed prb for me before
<joaopinto> tombott, that doesn't turn it recommended :)
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: install 3d drivers for your graphics card, install compizconfig-settings-manager  then run ccsm and enable
<kisuke> actionparsnip1 try keyserver.mit.edu
<tombott> joaopinto - any fix is recommended in my book ;-)
<godstar> kisuke: k
<pcbugfixer> anselm: I am very clear about max partitions = 4, however BootItNG does have an option (which I did not want to use) to allow more that 4 partitions, all this I know and is not what I need info on ! - I repeat, the current partitions are 4 all primary at this point, with xp pro in Pt1 , Pt2 is empty at this moment waiting for Win7, Pt3 is for Ubuntu and Pt4 is the BootItNG partition - so I obviously need re configure Pt3 to accommodate all
<jaunty> tombott: the same problem again ..
<pcbugfixer> anselm: and what was the point of (http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=283) please
<boot> edf
<boot> 你好
<leissi> whoops
<leissi> broke my windows
<boot> 你好
<leissi> typed compiz into terminal
<tombott> jaunty - can you load the volumne control - alsa mixer?
<anselm> pcbugfixer: There is a part about Recommended steps for a new installation it is partly generic
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: press alt+f2    run:    metacity --replace
<leissi> ActionParsnip1, I already logged out and back in
<leissi> so why does my resolution reset to 1280x1024 when I log out, I'd kinda want it to stay at 1600x1200
<SharpRain>  whats a good download manager with multiple threads, scheduling and password/proxy support? (for ubuntu of course). also, it must do multi threads WELL, so not some half assed thing
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: what video card do you use?
<ActionParsnip1> SharpRain: gwget maybe
<leissi> geforce 8800gts, I change resolution through nvidia x server settings
<SharpRain> It'll be downloading multiple links at once..
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: great. run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<SharpRain> like, rapidshare kind of thing
<ActionParsnip1> leissi: set the display then click "Write to X config file"
<indus> ActionParsnip1: nvidia-settings should not be run with sudo
<leissi> oh
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i believe
<leissi> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its ran with gksude
<leissi> I wondered how I'd run it as root :P
<ActionParsnip1> indus: user access will not permit writing to org.conf
<indus> ActionParsnip1: its available under system>administration
<indus> ActionParsnip1: writing what to xorg?
<SharpRain> Hello?
<elvtars> 1984
<ActionParsnip1> indus: if you write the settings it will be the resolution of the loading screen, login screen and hopefully will perpetuate into the session
<anselm> pcbugfixer: But you can create a logical partition no problem. Simply delete sda3 and select locgical partition if you create the two new
<ActionParsnip1> indus: yes, write to xorg.conf, if its ran as user this will not be allowed
<indus> ActionParsnip1: the resolution sticks if done from without sudo also, i have nvidia card
<RobotCow> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<leissi> so, about those desktop effects
<indus> ActionParsnip1: if you mean resolution of the monitor that is
<RobotCow> oh that website is useless. ive been to it before.
<ActionParsnip1> indus: well his isnt so doing the same thing as he's done before wont fix it will it
<indus> ActionParsnip1: of course, i think this should not be used to edit xorg anyway, its for nvidia settings only
<indus> ActionParsnip1: nvidia-xconfig is better for this isnt it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: it writes proper settings to xorg.conf
<RobotCow> how do i enable selinux in ubuntu? i have relabled the filesystem with the new policy, tried setenforce and editted the /etc/selinux/config to enable selinux and rebooted again.
<SockPants> hi
<SockPants> could someone help me out with permissions and users and such
<ActionParsnip1> indus: as far as I know that writes ok stuff but the settings will need to be written once an acceptible display has been achieved
<ActionParsnip1> indus: otherwise they wouldnt put the button in would they...
<ActionParsnip1> SockPants: can you expand on what you are wantioing to achieve and what is actually happening
<indus> ActionParsnip1: this tool doesnt write to xorg at all i believe, it only saves user settings for resolution if found in teh xorg file
<indus> ActionParsnip1: its like the nvidia control panel in windows
<ActionParsnip1> indus: http://tracylogan.com/uploads/Image/nvidia-settings.png bottom right button
<indus> ActionParsnip1: if theire is no res in the xorg, it doesnt show in settings either
<ActionParsnip1> indus: it can and may be necessary for some users
<SockPants> ActionParsnip1: ok. i'm running a little server for experimenting with. i've set up NFS so i can access the files from my laptop. however, i usually can't edit anything i need to, for example httpd.conf or things in /var/www, so i want to set it so that nfs clients have permission to edit these files or create new ones is theres directories
<Ashy> is there an ubuntu kernel package with xen compiled in?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hmm thanks, didnt remember that button, so in this case, clicking on that without ssudo prompts user to enter? or says re run tool with sudo?
<SockPants> in the past i would simply keep chmod'ing everything 666, but i don't think thats the safest/ideal way to do it
<ActionParsnip1> indus: the process will rn as the user, users dont have write access to xorg.conf (by default anyway) so will need to run the app with gksudo
<indus> ActionParsnip1: i dont remember exact behaviour, ill let you know tomorrow
<ActionParsnip1> indus: sometimes the settings in the users profile will set the display up nicely but if it keeps reverting to something else then writing the settings to xorg.conf usually fixes it
<indus> ActionParsnip1: need to click on it and check this one
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yeah
<Myxb> hi, i've made some changes to .bashrc. how do i make them actual without restarting the current terminal?
<llutz> indus: ActionParsnip1 you can save it to a different file as user and merge it to xorg.conf later. easier to use gksudo :)
<ActionParsnip1> Myxb: source ~/.bashrc
<pcbugfixer> anselm: OK so I delete the partition to resize and leave room to create logical partitions - how many do I need for the ubunto installation please ? 1st = primary for  "/" then - 2nd, 3rd, 4th, how many logical for ? and what size(s) under the primary partition 3 "/"
<ActionParsnip1> Myxb: or you can close all terminals and open a new one
<Myxb> ActionParsnip1: thanks!
<SockPants> any ideas?
<anselm> pcbugfixer: one swap one ext3
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: my '/' uses about 3.5GB atm
<anselm> !swap | pcbugfixer
<ubottu> pcbugfixer: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<testi_> I'd like to have a terminal or keyboardlistener that does sound on key events, like a typewriter. as realistic as possible.
<pcbugfixer> ubottu: I have 2GB on my nVidia card and 4GB on the motherboard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kermit> testi_: so would i, please msg me if you find out how
<SockPants> any ideas on how i can configure things so i can edit system files from an nfs client without too much effort
<hanshenrik> just did sudo tasksel install lamp-server  & sudo apt-get install php5 & sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  - and i have a index.php and a index.html; http://127.0.0.1/ == index.html by default (but specifying index.php works just fine as well)  is that normal?
<testi_> kermit: k
<kermit> testi_: even as realistic as a normal keyboard (i use a laptop) would be cool
<SockPants> pcbugfixer: however much ram you have you'll still need to make a swap partition
<testi_> kermit: yes.. :) I just started Penumbra Overture and I like that effect..
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: how much space does the drive have?
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: or do you have to play with
<pcbugfixer> anselm: neil_d: ubottu: the partition dedicated for ubunto (Pt3) is 101677MB and do not need the space for anything else - I have other PC Worstations with Multi-Boot configurations and 5 other HDD for file and data storage
<SockPants> i've set the nfs export so that i can read+write to the files i want to access, but i still don't seem to have permission to do so (from an nfs client) unless i chmod the file on the server to 666. how can i fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: you'll need about 5Gb for /, 8Gb for swap (or at LEAST 4Gb) and the rest for /home
<kermit> testi_: actually i did make a script that does it, but its polled so it sometimes misses keystrokes http://pastebin.com/f716e70ee
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: that should be enough.
<kermit> testi_: and, you'll need to edit that to point to your usleep, and get one if you dont have one... i dont know what package that comes with
<indus> ActionParsnip1: 8 gb for swap??
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: youll need 1xRAM if yu want hibernate etc. Otherwise 2Gb will be adequate due to the 4Gb system ram you have
<ActionParsnip1> indus: 2xRAM
<SockPants> hibernate files are stored in swap?
<indus> ActionParsnip1: that was started in the days of 512 mb ram, 1 gb is more than enough unless proven otherwise
<ActionParsnip1> indus: given
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: 1 or 2gb ram shouold be enough
<indus> ActionParsnip1: yeah 8gb forswap is surely overkill :)
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: do you have another partition for swap?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: depends on needs
<joaopinto> using the old 2x ram does not hurt
<indus> ActionParsnip1: also, the swap in linux is not used as in windows which does use it a lot
<SockPants> nobody any ideas about permissions and such?
<hanshenrik> what is the command for renaming?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: depends on vc.swappiness value
<hanshenrik> (in console)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: my swap is always 50 mb max inspite of heavy gaming
<SockPants> hanshenrik: mv
<hanshenrik> ty
<indus> ActionParsnip1: so not really sure how this swap works
<ActionParsnip1> indus: set swappiness to 90, see how used it gets ;)
<indus> ActionParsnip1: where do i set that?
<joaopinto> indus, actually the swap on linux is heavily used, but in a difference sense, bringing performance improvements, freeing real RAM for active processes
<ActionParsnip1> indus: dont set it to 90, your system will cry
<gartral> what RTS games exist in the repos other than warzone 2100?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: /etc/sysctl.conf
<indus> joaopinto: i mean, i have been reading this 2x ram thing for some years, once i put swap just 300 mb and never ever had any problems
<indus> i have ram 1 gb
<ActionParsnip1> indus: vm.swappiness=1 here
<onats> hi, what does segfaulting mean? bad memory?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: i have 2Gb, if its hardly used set it to 5 or so, try keep apps in ram rather than swap
<gartral> onats: bad code..
<neil_d> onats: program did something bad.
<indus> onats: not necessary unless ram is faulty
<ActionParsnip1> onats: you can check your ram with the ram tester in grub
<indus> ActionParsnip1: actually i havent yet find a good tool which will help me record history of ram and proc usage
<indus> onats: program probab;ly accessed a wrong section of ram >
<onats> ActionParsnip1, ok will do that later, coz i need to restart...
<onats> im using Mysql-admin. it was working a couple of minutes ago
<ActionParsnip1> indus: its just good to do, the lower swappiness will make the system keep apps in ram ather than swapping them out
<indus> ActionParsnip1:ok will check this
<indus> ActionParsnip1: ram is infinitely fastre than hdd of course
<SockPants> is there a separate user for nfs or else how does nfs authenticate users?
<ActionParsnip1> indus: definately so if you can keep the apps in there it will be slicker
<ActionParsnip1> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<pcbugfixer> so, what is the total for each logical partition, max ? and total needed for the whole of the ubuntu installation please - and what is the final min / max size for each logical partition - is my logic correct  in creating the "/" as the primary 3rd partition on my HDD and then create the other needed partitions as logical partitions under the "/" 3rd primary partition on the HDD ?
<kermit> if you have a SSD, maybe set it much higher
<ActionParsnip1> pcbugfixer: you can have 4 primary partitions, or 3 primary and one to be an extended partition which will hold logical partitions to give you possibly more partitons
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: with the size of your pt3 you shouldn't need any other partitions.  but you will need a swap.
<SockPants> ActionParsnip1: ive followed that to set up nfs, but i don't seem to need to log in anywhere, it just works
<ActionParsnip1> SockPants: that factoid is all i know dude, sorry
<SockPants> alright, np, i'm still googling
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: so if I have 4 primary partitions, where and how in this partition do I create the other swap etc needed for the ubuntu installation ? ( this is where I started)
<kisuke> godstar moved the jumper  now is showes up gonna try and format it now thanks
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: got an old  10GB drive or so your not using?
<neil_d> neil_d: otherwise you could make pt3 a set of logical drives
<godstar> kisuke: Anytime.
<incorrect> is there a standard way to set gcc to 4.2 without manually changing the simlinks, update-alternatives --gcc?
<jrib> incorrect: leave default alone and specify CC in your environment when you ./configure
<anselm> pcbugfixer: click quit, go to system >>  administration >> partition editor. Delete sda3. click apply. quit partition editor. click installation again. and then use the option use largest continuous space.
<rexNebular> hi there. Are there any drawbacks using EXT4 with Jaunty 9.04? ext3 is default.
<tombott> <rexNebular> - none that i have found so far. am using it on my EeePC with SSD
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: Yup I have - how many do you want ? - "you could make pt3 a set of logical drives" sounds interesting ? doing this in or via the ubuntu install ?
<incorrect> jrib, oh ok
<rexNebular> @tombott thank you
<b3rz3rk3r> rexbron, ext4 is brand new, and for small file transfer there is a little extra overhead-time on them. But for large file transfers and the journaling system (like EXT3) its great
<godstar> rexNebular: there is a good article, on wikipedia about it. Like tombott, I too am running ext4 on eeePC w SSD and so far so good.
<hanshenrik> just made a new folder, and activated "sharing", how can i access that shared folder from an other ubuntu pc?
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: you put in a small extra drive and make it the swap, or use fdisk or something to remove pt3 and make the space 1 big partition for / and a smaller swap.
<rexNebular> I'm using ext4 with Seagate SATA2  drive, mostly files around 50-4700mb in size.
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: I think it can be done via the installer using the manual setup option.   I would be tempted to do it before hand though.
<pawel> speaking polish ?
<liemtran> hello
<pcbugfixer> neil_d:  system has 6 HDD and 2 DVD-RW (4 x SATA HDD, 2 IDE HDD PM and SM and DVD-RW on ps and ss IDE channels) have room for 1 more SAT and 1 IDE through PCI card but do not want to go that way - too many devices in tower case already - thanks
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: oh! that is a lot.   so you need to edit the partition table.
<jmkgreen> Hi - we're running a dapper server here and dist-upgraded. Went from 2.6.15-26-386 to 2.6.15-54-386. Problem is that the newer kernel hangs at 'Uncompressing kernel' yet the older kernel works fine.
<jmkgreen> Any ideas?
<kromekTM> hej
<incorrect> jrib, if you do export CC=4.2 you get sanity check failures
<jrib> incorrect: you provide a valid path (i.e. gcc-4.2) to gcc, not a number
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: do you need help doing that?
<incorrect> jrib, /usr/bin/gcc-4.2 and CPP to /usr/bin/g++-4.2
<jrib> incorrect: if that's what you want
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: I need to rethink all this - my other systems - sys4 boots into XP Pro sp3,  Vista Ultimate and Windows 7 Ultimate / sys2 boots Win95b, Win ME and Win 200 sp4 / system 3 boots XP Pro sp3 and I am trying to install Server 2008 and Ubuntu - with Ubuntu giving me more grieve than any other installations including the 2 Power MAC's I have.
<incorrect> jrib, there are issues with with stuff i am trying to compile
<graingert> pcbugfixer, what grieves you young man
<pcbugfixer> graingert: thanks for that - after 3 hours on this chat, I needed a laugh - have a daughter 37 and a son 46 - so I much appreciated "pcbugfixer, what grieves you young man"
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: I notice that all your other systems are windows based.  It is just that the disk you are trying to use at present doesn't allow for any more partitions.
<Kryo1> why does my PC beep when I try to use tab completion in terminal?
<jrib> incorrect: see note here: http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/manual/html_node/Setting-Output-Variables.html
<graingert> pcbugfixer, I am a uni fresher :-p
<graingert> pcbugfixer, what's the problem you having?
<graingert> pcbugfixer, I only just joined
<graingert> Kryo1, becuase it's meant to
<graingert> Kryo1, never used a tellytype?
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: I haven't tried it, but you should be able to without a swap partition.  then once install add a swap file instead of a partition.
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: s/able to/able to setup/
<Kryo1> graingert: I don't understand
<cheater99> hey guys
<cheater99> what's the keyboard shortcut for switching between tabs?
<graingert> Kryo1, your computer beeps when you make a typo
<cheater99> like say in gedit when i have two files open and want to switch between them
<graingert> cheater99, depends what software you are using
<cheater99> really? that's terrible
<graingert> cheater99, not really
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: might e alt+shift+tab
<ashok_> i want winamp software for ubuntu where can find can any one tell me the link
<graingert> cheater99, I mean you can customise it
<neil_d> see http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-8.0-Manual/custom-guide/s1-swap-adding.html for adding a swap file
<Kryo1> graingery: oh...my tab completion doesn't work
<graingert> ashok_, clue's in the name
<graingert> ashok_, WINamk
<graingert> ashok_, WINamp*
<cheater99> ActionParsnip1, that just brings up the alt-tab menu but it cycles it the other way around
<Kryo1> sorry graingert
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: there is no agreed standard for that shortcut so apps are free to use what they wish
<cheater99> graingert, how would i customize it?
<graingert> ashok_, everyone will hate me for this but try audacoius
<ashok_> winamp player
<graingert> ashok_, "audacious" it does winamp
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: quick websearch yields: http://live.gnome.org/Gedit/KeyboardShortcuts
<graingert> ashok_, it will wine
<hanshenrik> been following https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html, using the "Shared Folders application", but how do i connect to it?
<graingert> ashok_, but you are off your head
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: ctrl+alt + pg Up/Down
<cheater99> ActionParsnip1, ^^ thanks
<avemowvip> bon, maintenant il me faudrait le lien pour aller sur ubuntu fr
<bhuey> folks, I'm trying to build a kernel with make-kpkg but it's failing with a segv
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: websearching solves all
<bhuey> any clues ?
<cheater99> is that a standard thing that is used in other apps in linux?
<cheater99> ActionParsnip1,  right ^^
<graingert> ashok_, you can't run Windows programs natively on Linux you need an app layer
<DJones> !fr | avemowvip
<ubottu> avemowvip: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> hanshenrik: what os are you connecting with?
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: yup the standard for windows is 4 - I know all that - also in BootItNG I can choose to use more - this however means that I am then restricted to using the BootItNG partition utility which I do not want to use and prefer to use PartitonMagic 8.05 for all such work in that this I can use on my and my customers PC's and pre-partition the 320, 500 and 1000 MB HDD's prior to loading (Installing) them on new PC Stations and installing t
<graingert> cheater99, what standards?
<hanshenrik> jrib: from ubuntu 9.04 to ubuntu 9.04
<graingert> cheater99, I don't think we have those things round here
<cheater99> graingert, i'm not sure what you mean.
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: try it is all I can say, firefox has a key for it too and even a 3D tab switcher like the window switcher in Vista
<jrib> hanshenrik: there should be some sort of "network locations" entry in your Places menu
<graingert> cheater99, standards...
<cheater99> great
<graingert> !wine | ashok_
<ubottu> ashok_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cheater99> graingert, i was just wondering if alt-c^pgup and pgdn are used in other apps
<graingert> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<ashok_> i want music player where can i download it but not a default players in ubuntu
<hanshenrik> jrib: see "Network" and "Connect to Server..."
<cheater99> ActionParsnip1, never used vista :)
<ActionParsnip1> !players | ashok_
<ubottu> ashok_: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<jrib> hanshenrik: try network
<graingert> ashok_, why?
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: it moves them round like a 3D pack of cards
<Tech-desk> )))))
<cheater99> graingert, do you think standards in user interfaces are detrimental?
<graingert> ashok_, also I don't understand you
<graingert> cheater99, no only in GUI's
<cheater99> ActionParsnip1, i've seen that once on linux :) cool thing
<hanshenrik> there i got up a window showing "Windows Network" (only)
<canbrais> hallo everybody
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: You can have only 4 primary partition... but you can take any primary partition and split it into any number of logical partitions.. this is a standard used by Windows and Linux.
<indus> canbrais: hallo
<jrib> hanshenrik: and when you click on it?
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: http://www.techmixer.com/foxtab-attractive-quick-switch-between-firefox-tab/
<graingert> cheater99, mechadiversity is important
<Kryo1> graingert, I understand now what you mean by typo...dir names are case sensitive
<canbrais> hows life?
<ActionParsnip1> cheater99: its for folks who get their jollys from pointless eyecandy
<hanshenrik> jrib: hey now it works xD (tired it a minute ago, then it just gave some error)
<jrib> hanshenrik: cool
<ashok_> i want several website for ubuntu application
<hanshenrik> jrib: well thanks
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: I had a drive with I think it was 16 partitions with both Windows98 and Linux on them
<graingert> Kryo1, yeah blame Windows for being strange with there FS's
<graingert> ashok_, dude you even there?
<ActionParsnip1> ashok_: a lot of apps you will come across are in the repos
<canbrais> ive been trying to download ubuntu 9 and well ..
<cheater99> graingert, so why not have the left click do a different thing in every application? say let's have it bring up the context menu in firefox, let's have it select (but not open) files in nautilus, let's have it select and open files in another file browser, and let's have it turn on the scroll tool in gvim - what do you think?
<cheater99> is that mechadiverse enough for you?
<jrib> hanshenrik: no problem, there are command line clients (smbclient) and you can do "smb://server/share" in nautilus's location bar as well
<graingert> cheater99, you have the source code
<graingert> cheater99, you can make it do whatever you like
<cheater99> but it's not mechadiverse right now
<cheater99> you should be raising your fist :)
<graingert> cheater99, perhaps
<rexNebular> what are the optimum sizes for partitions /, /home, /swap   on a 750gb drive 3gb ram
<graingert> cheater99, actually this is already supported:  let's have it select (but not open) files in nautilus, let's have it select and open files in another file browser
<canbrais> ubuntu was my first linux op when i started learning abpout linux
<remoteCTR1> can anybody recommend me a really goog stereo speaker system?
<pipa> Anyone got recomendations for a bit torrent client which uses .metalink files for downloading testing iso's, thanks
<cheater99> amazing
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: i'd say 10Gb for /, 2Gb swap, the rest for /home
<cheater99> let's have every application confuse the hell out of you so that you can't actually get any work done and instead have to learn every user interface from ground up
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | remoteCTR
<ubottu> remoteCTR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering if there was a way to make a nfs mount auto unmount after say 20 mins of inactivity ?
<graingert> cheater99, ever heard of vi?
<remoteCTR1> hi there ActionParsnip1 i know its a little offtopic, sry...
<alex___> hey everyone
<dual> Any good software or website where I can make something like this? http://www.bibalex.org/Libraries/images/15000/Org_Chart.jpg
<cheater99> graingert, is that a point?
<rexNebular> isn't 10gb / partition small for 64bit 9.04
<graingert> cheater99, a point to me I think
<cheater99> so the fact that i have heard of vi proves something to you? cool.
 * cheater99 goes to do something else
<ActionParsnip> stupid win32 pidgin, crashes if you even look at the tab key too often
<cheater99> ActionParsnip, :)
<alex___> rexNebular: not really
<rexNebular> ActionParsnip: welcome back. Isn't 10gb / partition small for 64bit 9.04?
<hanshenrik> sudo cp * /var/www     - will that copy all files/folders/folder cotains in current folder to /var/www?
<alex___> bah! if linux was just a *little* better i could stick with it for personal use
<ActionParsnip> rexNebular: my 64bit desktop occupys about 3Gb only
<ActionParsnip> rexNebular: so 10Gb will be plenty
<graingert> alex___, you have the source
<rexNebular> k thx
<alex___> hanshenrik: use the -r recursive tag
<hanshenrik> sudo cp -r * /var/www     - will that copy all files/folders/folder cotains in current folder to /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> rexNebular: ubuntu isnt full of bloat and crap like windows, so you can get away wilth small partitions, you could even use 5Gb and be ok
<tavi> hy
<tavi> a game similar to caeasar 3 in linux
<alex___> graingert: they're doing a great job with the source, i think i just want the best of both worlds
<graingert> alex___, I use it too
<ActionParsnip> tavi: globulous, freeciv
<rexNebular> ActionParsnip: that's why I purged all my workstations yesterday. I asked size because I did not want size problems while using VirtualBox or something.
<alex___> graingert: at work it would be a pain to use windows, at home it's the reverse. if only things were simple
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: System3 was my test station with 16 primary partitions on 6 HDD plus 2 drive letters for the DVD's plus 4 for the card reader and 1 for the FDD and one for the Zip = 24 and only 2 left for externals hence my revamp of every workstation
<tavi> Reading state information... Terminat
<tavi> E: Nu pot găsi pachetul globulous
<tavi> tavi@tavi-desktop:~$
<tavi> can't find
<FloodBot3> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graingert> alex___, what is the pain at home
<ActionParsnip> rexNebular: the virtualboxes you setup on the systems will reside in the users home directoy, not /
<aaron11_> Helo i have a problem with connecting to my windows computer in my local with ssh. In my windows computer there is FreeSSHd and i belive that i configured it correctly and when i type aaronvarghese@tedy132:~$ ssh 115.X.X.X.X it shows no output i even tried ssh -v 115.X.X.X.X it shows connecting to <IP>... and then connection timeout please tell me why this happened ive tried configuring my...
<aaron11_> ...windows firewall
<tavi> Pachetul freeciv este un pachet virtual furnizat de către:
<tavi>   freeciv-client-sdl 2.1.3-1
<tavi>   freeciv-client-gtk 2.1.3-1
<tavi> Ar trebui să alegeţi în mod explicit unul pentru instalare.
<tavi> E: Pachetul freeciv nu are nici un candidat la instalare
<FloodBot3> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<misiek> hi how i can find polish channel
<alex___> graingert: just little things, tv card dropping out, flash running poorly, ati drivers being flakey. linux has improved hugely in the 6 years i've been using it, but it just feels like the goal posts keep moving
<tavi> pachet freeciv hasn't a candidate for installing
<SharpRain> I need
<aaron11_> !ubuntu-po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-po
<graingert> alex___, ah Ati and Flash are very close to be being fixed
<DJones> !pl | misiek
<ubottu> misiek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bazhang> misiek, #ubuntu-pl
<graingert> alex___, both betas are awesome
<SharpRain> a download manager with good multiple-link at the same time downloads, threading, proxy support, user name and pass support, fast, and scheduling - what do you recommend
<graingert> alex___, what is your tv card?
<alex___> graingert: i hear ati is getting some kernel mode thingy in 2.6.31? which flash beta are you talking about? i have a dtv1000s, got it working, but it has refused to play lately
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: have you access to the fdisk program?
<ActionParsnip> tavi: apt-cache search freeciv
<aaron11_> can any one help
<pcbugfixer> graingert: in a nutshell, HDD has 4 primary partitions - I want to install ubuntu 9.04 into partition 3 exclusively and not interface or interfere with any other partition or configuration. Partition 3 is 101677Mb in size
<kisuke> godstar HDD works now ran gparted what the heck does " Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while creating root dir" mean?
<graingert> pcbugfixer, should be fine
<ashok_> where can i find flash games for ubuntu
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: first you need to delete pt3... then create an extended partition in its place... then create logical partitions (which will be in the extended partition)
<graingert> pcbugfixer, format partition 3 as an logical volume
<marcosRz> By using ppa will I increase the chance of breakage in UPGRADES of the distribution (ex : jaunty --> karmic) ?
<indus> pcbugfixer: nicely confused ? :)
<kisuke> ashok_: flash game are platform independent
<Boohbah> pcbugfixer, graingert: if you reformat parititon 3 you will lose partition 4
<graingert> Boohbah, wtf
<graingert> Boohbah, how so
<godstar> kisuke: Good to hear. Not sure about the gparted error msg, try google.
<bazhang> graingert, please keep it family friendly
<ashok_> i want a link 2 download for ubuntu
<kisuke> godstarwell thanks
<ActionParsnip> !getubuntu | ashok_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getubuntu
<kisuke> godstar thanks
<ActionParsnip> !download | ashok_
<ubottu> ashok_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<graingert> bazhang, wt* requires pre given knowledge
<graingert> bazhang, ie you need to know what it means to be offended by it
<pcbugfixer> neil_d:  I have Partition Magic remember to perform any partitioning tasks
<godstar> kisuke: You're welcome.
<bazhang> graingert, obscured swearing and acronyms are not welcome here. Thanks
<ashok_> for some thems
<bazhang> ashok_, gnome-look.org
<DJones> !themes | ashok_
<ubottu> ashok_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: ok start it up.  it should allow you to delete the pt3 and create an extended partition in its place.
<ashok_> k thks i may try
<graingert> bazhang, this is ridiculous; obscured swearing is socially acceptable think darn shoot and shugar
<graingert> sugar*
<bazhang> graingert, you are welcome to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282067/ any help trouble shooting gparted error messages?
<graingert> !ubuntu-ops | graingert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ops
<graingert> !#ubuntu-ops | graingert
<SharpRain> a download manager with good multiple-link at the same time downloads, threading, proxy support, user name and pass support, fast, and scheduling - what do you recommend
<bazhang> graingert, /j #channel
<ActionParsnip> graingert: its just !ops
<graingert> bazhang, I know how to join it
<graingert> !ops | graingert
<ubottu> graingert, please see my private message
<pcbugfixer> indus: so whats new - have made some sense out of all the advice - but there seems to be no clear path of which is the beter way to go wothout creating a quagmire of drive letters and confusing a current simplified setup
<bazhang> graingert, then welcome to do so; dont use that command here please
<aaron11_> Helo i have a problem with connecting to my windows computer in my local with ssh. In my windows computer there is FreeSSHd and i belive that i configured it correctly and when i type aaronvarghese@tedy132:~$ ssh 115.X.X.X.X it shows no output i even tried ssh -v 115.X.X.X.X it shows connecting to <IP>... and then connection timeout please tell me why this happened ive tried configuring my...
<aaron11_> ...windows firewall
<graingert> bazhang, what !ops?
<iceroot> aaron11_: #windows?
<Shawn-> Is there any way to run Python scripts or a Python interpretter on a Blackberry/
<bazhang> graingert, correct
<whit2spring> hey guys , is there extensions for chromium?
<graingert> whit2spring, nope
<ziroday> Shawn-: this is the wrong place to ask
<whit2spring> graingert, thx
<aaron11_> iceroot: im trying to connect from a linux
<graingert> whit2spring, too beta
<graingert> whit2spring, atm
<Shawn-> ziroday Whats the right place
<kisuke> aaron11_ ##windows is the windows channel try "/join ##windows
<iceroot> aaron11_: doesnt matter
<neil_d> aaron11_: have you tried ping yet to test ip number etc.
<graingert> bazhang, what about the wtfpl?
<whit2spring> graingert, ok
<rexNebular> Shawn: check Python.org for "Python Ports"
<ActionParsnip> aaron11_: can you telnet to the port?
<aaron11_> ActionParsnip: no not from the linux
<bazhang> graingert, please stay on topic or join the suggested channel to discuss.
<ziroday> whit2spring: erm there are several available if you google for "chrome extensions". Not sure how many of those would run on ubuntu however
<graingert> bazhang, dude
<aaron11_> neil_d: yes i tried pinging
<whit2spring> ziroday, ok thx man
<graingert> pcbugfixer, anyway yeah use the alternate cd to make an LVM
<yogg> Hi, what software should i use to monitor a hw raid on ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<ziroday> yogg: mdadm I would imagine
<ActionParsnip> aaron11_: can you pingthe server by name and / or IP?
<graingert> pcbugfixer, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem
<chris8> Hey room!  is there a specialty audio help channel?
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282067/ any help trouble shooting gparted error messages?
<iceroot> aaron11_: can you run ssh local on the windows-pc? ssh localhost
<aaron11_> ActionParsnip: i can ping it with Munna-PC and 115.X.X.X.X
<mcmlxxi> is it better to download printer drivers from the manufacturer's site or openprinting.org?
<yogg> mdadm is ony for softwarerads if I understand the wiki right?
<pcbugfixer> neil_d: ActionParsnip1: anselm: ubottu: and graingert: - thanks for all your suggestions - I need a break, been here since 5:30 - so I will have a stiff White Heather (25 year old) and think about all the suggestions - and try to work out the simplified version of a clear set of instructions from all your input - thanks again.
<iceroot> mcmlxxi: i guess depending on the printer
<ziroday> mcmlxxi: the printing setup application should do that automatically for you
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  id be suprised iof you even find any on the printer makers sites..
<ActionParsnip> aaron11_: ok thats good, then some firewall is blocking the connection or the service isnt running, or its running on a different port you expect
<graingert> pcbugfixer, cool
<neil_d> pcbugfixer: ok bye
<graingert> pcbugfixer, I will buy a beer to celebrate
<mcmlxxi> ziroday, do what?
<ziroday> mcmlxxi: download the printer driver
<mcmlxxi> let me try
<aaron11_> ActionParsnip: no i configured it properly to accept services tcp and port 22 and 23 so it should work , oh and btw its running right now
<anselm> pcbugfixer: bye
<ActionParsnip> aaron11_: either way its not supported here as it is a windows app so you'd best ask in ##windows
<chris8> hey room;  I've installed Realplayer 11 but it caused distortion on all my other audio progs... Uninstalled Realplayer but distortion remains; i've put the audio driver settings back to normal and rebooted and there's still distortion... there's even distortion on the sound that plays when Ububunt loads :S  help me
<graingert> chris8, dude, RealPlayer?
<chris8> it was for porn
<graingert> chris8, how did you install it
<chris8> i know i know
<rexNebular> lol
<yogg> ziroday: the wiki says mdadm is only for softwarerayds. Or is there a way to monitor my hw raid with mdadm?
<graingert> chris8, uh consider using vlc/mplayer
<chris8> Graingert: as bin...
<Crosswing> Hi. Does Brasero finalize a CD by default? If so, how do I enable multi session?
<bullgard4> What command determines the name of my wireless network card?
<nadarilla> you enable the enabling machine
<graingert> chris8, so it could have done ANYTHING to your system?!
<chris8> GrGert: i normally use mplayer... for my videos
<graingert> chris8, anway have you got the medibuntu repos
<ziroday> yogg: no, not sure about hardware raid sorry
<ziroday> bullgard4: the driver does
<Dr_Willis> i will alsohave to add in . realplayer is proberly not needed. I can play most every real media file ive found with mplayer or vlc.
<chris8> GG: yuppers all medibunti
<yogg> ziroday: ok thx
<kisuke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282067/ any help trouble shooting gparted error messages?
<graingert> chris8, ok well you might have to re-install
<pcbugfixer> will keep you all posted when I have the instructions worked out - bye :-D
<mcmlxxi> ziroday, it says Unable to connect to CIFS host
<graingert> chris8, .bin installers can do untold damage
<panfist> i have a bad issue...my ubuntu server disk is full but i dont know what to delete. how can i tell disk usage by folder from the command line?
<graingert> chris8, especially at root access
<bullgard4> ziroday: How can I determine what the driver of my wireless network card is?
<chris8> GG: reinstall the whole operating system?
<ziroday> chris8: does this happen when you create a new user?
<ziroday> bullgard4: what card is it?
<ziroday> chris8: (as in create a new test user, play sounds. Distortion?)
<chris8> Ziroday: the sound distortion is affecting all past users
<graingert> chris8, yep, that'l teach you for installing non-repo software
<Dr_Willis> panfist:  theres some apt commands taht can remove/clean the /var/cache/archives directory. that can get quite large at times
<graingert> chris8 ;-)
<chris8> GG: thanks :S
<yogg> Has anyone an idea which software I should use to monitor a hw raid?
<bullgard4> ziroday: It is an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2].
<ActionParsnip> panfist: to clear old debs out to free space run: sudo apt-get clean
<anselm> pcbugfixer: iwconfig will show you
<ziroday> bullgard4: right well then its most likely the err
<chris8> GG : oh god reinstalling took forever
<chris8> Ziroday: think i may be able to fix my sound problem?
<bullgard4> ziroday: I beg your pardon? I cannot see any error.
 * Dr_Willis wonders how apt-get autoclean differs from apt-get clean
<Dr_Willis> clean 'really really' cleans it out. :) autoclean just removed some.
<ziroday> bullgard4: sorry was trying to remember the name. The driver is ipw2200, it should appear in lsmod
<ziroday> chris8: nope, sorry! But I can make the reinstall easier ::)
<panfist> dr_willis and actionparsnip, thanks
<anselm> bullgard4: iwconfig will show you the driver and the card name
<chris8> Ziroday: i'll take anything!  I just upgraded this OS to jaunty from 8.04....
<chris8> took forever
<mauro> hi guys, does anyone know how to gzip all files and directories in one gzip file?
<ziroday> chris8: I can imagine. What you need to do is backup your /home/<username> folder to an external drive. Upon reinstall create a new user with the same name and copy that folder back across (including hidden folders) and you're documents and settings should be preserved
<ziroday> chris8: that and head over to synaptic and get a package list, so you can load that in next install. Or you may want to start fresh
<chris8> Ziroday:  can't i just reinstall jaunty from the website?
<chris8> Ziroday: or will it only download what it *thinks* should be updated?
<chris8> Ziroday: i did a full OS upgrade from intrepid to jaunty online w/o having to backup any local files...
<ziroday> chris8: no, no. You copy across your /home/username folder and a package *list* to your external drive. Then you install jaunty and copy your /home/username folder back into your new install and load up the package list. That way your settings and documents and installed programs will all be saved
<mcmlxxi> ziroday, when I try to print something, it says Unable to connect to CIFS host and NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME. should I ask in #samba or what?
<ziroday> chris8: OS reinstalls and OS upgrades are very different
<ziroday> mcmlxxi: sure
<chris8> ziroday: so to reinstall i hafta format the harddrive etc...
<shadowmancer> hey all
<shadowmancer> i'm looking for some clarification here
<ziroday> chris8: not format, but overwrite. You can format if you want to
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  you may want to check your /etc/samba/smb.conf to be sure its set to the same workgroup as you are wanting to access
<NinjA-77> Jason_0123
<shadowmancer> i got 9.04 on an intel celeron 2.6 single core
<shadowmancer> and its runnning like windows vista but slower\
<aaron11_> ActionParsnip: noone is responding
<shadowmancer> its got a gig of ram
<chris8> ziroday:  can't i just somehow completely reinstall all the audio from jaunty? :(
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, my own?
<shadowmancer> and a radeon 9250
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: what video card?
<ziroday> chris8: nope
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  yes.. and be sure the names are set the same.....
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: have you installed at ATi driver for your card yet?
<chris8> ziroday: what about some hidden setting that i may be overlooking?
<ziroday> chris8: you'll have to go find that :)
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, they are the same
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  windows boxs like to default to one name.. and ubuntu defaults to a different one i recall
<ActionParsnip> aaron11_: its not an ubuntu issue so isnt supported here
<chris8> ziroday: is there a special audio help channel?
<shadowmancer> yes
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  i normally always install the full samba server package  and other related tools also. could be somthing is missing.
<ziroday> chris8: #ubuntu-audio or #ubuntu-sound perhaps
<shadowmancer> and even when i was running the onboard it was the same
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: are you running desktop effects per chance?
<chris8> ziroday:  thank you for the hellp :P
<shadowmancer> no made sure not to
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  i also always give the linux users samba passwords identical to their windows passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<shadowmancer> no made sure not to
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: could use a lighter DE like LXDE, XFCE, Fluxbox etc
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: can use $USER for that ;)
<shadowmancer> can't
<Bendt> ? Cannot disable screensaver in ubuntu 9.04. Kiosk computer keeps turning screen black.
<shadowmancer> my gf needs the comp
<shadowmancer> its hers
<shadowmancer> and she wants to run WoW :(
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i do it for all the users...   all 5 of us. :)
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: WoW will still run no matter what DE you use
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, but I used to be able to print before I upgraded to jaunty (I think that was the time)
<Dr_Willis> mcmlxxi:  check the samba logs and cups logs I guess..
<shadowmancer> serious i thought wine would cause a couple issues without gnome
<shadowmancer> or so i assumed
<shadowmancer> and i don't think its the DE
<Dr_Willis> shadowmancer:   compiz Can cause issues with games in wine
<bullgard4> anselm: Where do you find in http://pastebin.ca/1585848 the driver and the card name?
<incorrect> can anyone get the movie trailers on apple to play in their browser?
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: none at all, a lighter DE will just be more responsive on the desktop, when the game runs it will be fullscren so it doesnt matter
<shadowmancer> like i run firefox and it swallows the resources like michael jackson and little boys
<bazhang> shadowmancer, that is not appropriate for here
<tavi> how can i switch from an aplciation to another ?
<shadowmancer> i apologize
<Blizzerand> tavi : aplciation ?? , whats thaT
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: it does that, try a lighter browser like swiftfox, kazenchase or firepup
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: or try opera, chromium etc
<shadowmancer> what about galeon
<mcmlxxi> Dr_Willis, this is the latest message in /var/log/cups/access.log localhost - - [30/Sep/2009:14:42:53 +0300] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 163 Get-Job-Attributes successful-ok
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: that too, or midori
<Jyxt> shadowmancer: dillo is a good lightweight browser as well
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: despite what people think, there are more browsers than firefox
<tavi> from an aplicattion
<anselm> bullgard4: sorry On my computer it's there
<brijith> Please help me ... I have some issues with my graphics, graphics driver is intel graphics media accelarator  (Intel GMA 3100) Max resolution 2048*1536*32 bpp(@75Hz) Horizondal: 127.5KHz,Vertical: 75Hz
<shadowmancer> yeah i know i would tell her to use lynx but i think she would kill me :P
<shadowmancer> or atleast beat me
<bullgard4> anselm: "Works for me" is seldomly a good answer.
<mcmlxxi> tavi, alt+tab
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: try firepup or swiftfox, they are lighter in ram
<tavi> don't work
<tavi> that's in windows
<Bendt> I have a computer on a 40" tv, running 9.04. It is supposed to act as a info-kiosk - pretty much just showing a slideshow all the time, but the damn thing keep turning screensaver on  (or atleast turning screen off). PLEASE HELP
<Jyxt> links is a good browser as well...has gui interface
<mcmlxxi> tavi, try Super key+Tab
<shadowmancer> i don't think its a ram issue
<tavi> super?
<mcmlxxi> tavi, it works in linux too
<shadowmancer> i got a gig of it and 2 gigs of swap
<mcmlxxi> windows key
<tavi> mcmlxxi: at me no
<shadowmancer> and my swap is never touched
<tavi> a
<tavi> yes
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: you can set your swappiness to 1 and it should be nicer
<Blizzerand> !links
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links
<shadowmancer> i just let ubuntu do that for me, its my gf's not mine :P i got a laptop with 4 gigs of swap i gave that 200mb of swap
<mcmlxxi> tavi, under System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts, find the line that begins with Move between windows
<shadowmancer> i mean
<shadowmancer> 4 gig of ram and 200mb of swap
<Blizzerand> !info mediawiki
<ubottu> mediawiki (source: mediawiki): website engine for collaborative work. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 9011 kB, installed size 36240 kB
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: i just give 2gb regardless
<Bendt> how do i disable screensaver in ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Bendt: system -> prefs -> screensaver
<Blizzerand> Why is it that mediawiki is not updated to 1.15.1
<bazhang> Blizzerand, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<brijith> Bendt: Go to System->preferences->screensavers there you can  disable screensavees ,, :)
<shadowmancer> i personally question swap mainly cause of the performance issues it causes
<shadowmancer> i've read some things saying its not noticable but its like\
<tavi> can't do it
<shadowmancer> yeah maybe but better safe then sorry
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: if you set the swappiness to a low value the system will try and keep the running system in ram rather than use the swap
<Blizzerand> bazhang : IT may not be but 1.15.1 was released long time ago and ubuntu repos are still having the old 1.13
<brijith> Please help me ... I have some issues with my graphics, graphics driver is intel graphics media accelarator  (Intel GMA 3100) Max resolution 2048*1536*32 bpp(@75Hz) Horizondal: 127.5KHz,Vertical: 75Hz
<Blizzerand> bazhang : Quite anooying that I always to replace the old with new when updating
<Blizzerand> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<shadowmancer> isn't that better since its solid state
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: https://launchpad.net/~mjeanson/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: https://launchpad.net/~revolution-linux/+archive/ppa
<kisuke> !nvida | brijith
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida
<bazhang> Blizzerand, you can use a ppa or wait until next month new release
<anselm> bullgard4: try sudo lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> Blizzerand: there are PPAs with it all over
<iceroot> if i am running ./configure and make but nocht makeinstall (i am not root) can is use that program? is makeinstall just copying the files to /etc/ /usr/ and so on?
<kisuke> !nivida |brijith
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<shadowmancer> i dunno whats going on even when it says 0 things are going i can sometimes type faster then it can refresh
<Blizzerand> ActionParsnip : Not I mean can't they just update the repos
<brijith> !nvidea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidea
<kisuke> !ati |brijith
<ubottu> brijith: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> its nvidia
<kisuke> brijith that help?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: make compiles the source with the config from configure, make install is the only step needing root (assuming you are compiling in your own home folder) as you will be writing to where you dont have write access
<brijith> kisuke: thanks let me read ... :)
<kisuke> what is the command to write zero to a drive?
<kisuke> brijith no prblem
<Jyxt> kisuke: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<shadowmancer> on a laptop with less specs then this piece of crap i was pulling 60fps everytime with hardy
<Jyxt> or whatever
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<partition name>
<shadowmancer> i can't fathom whats going on
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: so i only need root because it wants to access /etc/ and so on. if i say, use /home for the installation, i dont need root?
<shadowmancer> is it something with 9.04 is it the vista of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: the command will destroy ANY data on the thing you use in the command so be CAREFUL
<kisuke> jyxt actionparsnip1 thanks
<guest_007> How to limit user's memory usage?
<shadowmancer> and i apologize if thats offensive
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: correct, the make you can do as yourself provided you have write access where you are compiling
<zdravka> how to add support for specific language for non-sudo user?
<bullgard4> ziroday: Thank you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> shadowmancer: try some better configs, there are guides all over
<kisuke> actionparsnip i know nothing on the drive except a swap found this to fix a short read error
<anselm> bullgard4: does lshw -C network doesn't work for you
<bullgard4> zdravka: Depends on the version of your Ubuntu. At the log-in screen you can select your preferrred locale.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: thank you alot, then i will do some "make" instead of "apt-get" to learn more about it. (its just a test-vm)
<guest_007> ulimit -m: max memory size         (kbytes, -m) 1048576 #  but he still can get off that limit! how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: sudo fdisk -l    will show you your disks and partitions, you use those names (E.g. /dev/sdb7) to write zeros to the partiton
<aaron11_> how do you do ipconfig in linux
<tavi> i changed
<zdravka> bullgard4: jaunty 9.04
<tavi> and works whit all aplication
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: if the package is on the repo you can apt-get it
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ifconfig
<bazhang> aaron11_, ifconfig
<tavi> except lincity
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: it is i just want to learn to build something from source, its just for testing in a vm
<aaron11_> bazhang: i know but that information is hard to understand
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: no harm in that at all :D
<kisuke> actionparsnip thanks i'm an intermediate *nix user
<leaf-sheep> Anybody here use apt-mirror?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i was also successfull with building my first *.deb  it was a litte pythonscript and now i can install it with dpkg -i myfile.deb :)
<leaf-sheep> I'm experiencing some problem with mine, I believe. For some reason, it never finished.  Seems like to be working nonstop so I know something is wrong. :o
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: nice, wtg :)
<moymoy> xsane suddenly doesn't see my HP scanner.. why?
<bullgard4> anselm: '~$ sudo lshw -C network' works ok. --  Thank you.
<larsemil> found a good conkyrc on the net that i want to use. but i get sh: battery_drain: not found when running conky.  any idea what to do about that?
<bullgard4> zdravka: In Ubuntu 9.04's login screen you will see in the lower left a menu. Open it. One menu item lets you select your preferred locale.
<leaf-sheep> !conky | larsemil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<leaf-sheep> larsemil: Join #conky -- Experts with conky scripts can be found there.
<larsemil> leaf-sheep: they are a sleep...
<larsemil> 7wc
<zdravka> bullgard4: thank you. one general question: how to administer non-sudoers from console... where can I beginn, any link?
<zamba> zdravka: what do you mean by administer?
<leaf-sheep> larry1: Well it is 7:09 AM here. :)  In the afternoon/evening, perhaps.
<zdravka> zamba: add privileges or install software for example
<testi_> MonoDevelop doesn't seem to complete my code nor does it seem to detect at editing time if it will compile.
<testi_> Though code autocompletion is enabled..
<prospire> whats the command in ubuntu to zip a file?
<mazpe> unzip
<mazpe> i'm hoping that zip is not a ubuntu thing eh =)
<prospire> mazpe: can you give me the whole command?
<mazpe> man unzip
<mazpe> its not that hard dude.. really
<mazpe> unzip file.zip come on
<sipior> prospire: "zip", if you are in fact looking to archive some files.
<Dr_Willis> zip and unzip for zip archives...     others for .bz2 and so forth
<Dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<prospire> k, I'll see to it
<prospire> bye all
<mazpe> thats just straight lazy
<yogg> how can i monitor a hw raid on ubuntu 8.04 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> mazpe: KISS ideology
<mazpe> ActionParsnip: perhaps KIRS = Keep It Really Stupid
<ActionParsnip> mazpe: i have an abstraction for zip that looks at the filename given to it then unzips it with the appropriate tool
<leissi> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mazpe: really super lazy
<leissi> any idea why my flash performance is really low?
<leissi> for example youtube videos are choppy as hell
<mazpe> ActionParsnip: thats cool though
<ActionParsnip> leissi: have you installed video drivers
<leissi> yes
<[newbie]> CIAO
<ActionParsnip> leissi: do you have any other flash plugins installed like gnash or swfdec
<[newbie]> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iceroot> leissi: flash is not stepping the cpu correctly. have a look at google for flash + stepping + ubuntu. i am at work so i cant browse the web, sorry
<prappl93> Is there a way to stop my system from beeping when I turn it off, or is that how Ubuntu is made to work?
<aaron11_> SockPants: wow your here too
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: blacklist pcspkr
 * Dr_Willis seconds the blacklisting of pcspkr
<Comnenus> Does anyone know how to use dpkg to install packagse but skip the config menus?  I have to install the package on multiple machines and will drop in the config files later.
<Dr_Willis> i have to do that on one laptop. .or it beeps LOUDLY on shutdown
<prappl93> ActionParsnip, how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Jyxt> will the command: tar -cvvfpP /mnt/usb/everything.tar /
<Jyxt> backup everything?
<iceroot> !backup | Jyxt
<ubottu> Jyxt: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<torgrimt> Jyxt: cd /mnt/usb && find -xdev / | xargs cpio -p . is much smarter ;)
<ActionParsnip> torgrimt: nice :)
<torgrimt> ActionParsnip: might want to tweek some of the options, just took it out of my head
<torgrimt> ActionParsnip: but find -xdev is for not taking all the other filesystems. so you dont end up copying /mnt/usb aswell ;)
<prappl93> ActionParsnip, what does that do entirely? Does that stop all system beeps but keep my sound card working?
<Jyxt> torgrimt: what kind of file does that make? and when restoring whats the command?
<leissi> hmm
<leissi> now normal sized video works on youtube but fullscreen is terribly bad
<mazpe> does this makes sense of good use of a 500G? http://paste.ubuntu.com/282129/
<mazpe> 500GB HD
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: theres an annoying module called pcspkr that makes noises, if you blacklist it then if the system tries to load it the kernel will not allow it as it is forbade
<Dr_Willis> mazpe:  do  You really need to  use lvm? some times it can be more hassle then its worth
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: the sounds from your soundcard will work as the modules for the sound card are allowed to load
<prappl93> So, will these take place the next time I restart?
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: it can be... currently i'm using EXT3-FS
<invitingdopeman> ]\
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: you can run: sudo rmmod pcspkr   and it will be removed in this boot
<Dr_Willis> mazpe:  i found it easier to jus keep things simple. :)
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: it can be rewarding...
<prappl93> So, PCSPKR is the internal card then?
<Dr_Willis> prappl93:  its the internal SPEAKER :) thats not the same as a interna sound card
<prappl93> Well, thats what I meant... I gotta go in a few
<Dr_Willis> prappl93:  motherboards normally have a built in little bitty speaker.
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: until you urgently need a feature that its not available and simplicity doesnt seem like such a good idea anymore.. lol
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: most of the time it just rewarding to get it work period
<mazpe> :)
<Dr_Willis> mazpe:  most of the time i see lvm mentioned in here.. people are trying to recover it..
<lizzzy> So how do I link my home folder to my desktop?
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: agreed
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  theres a gnome option to use /home/USERNAME as your Desktop. but that would make a cluttered desktop.
<biglinux> 5555
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  or link /home/username/Desktop to /home/username   i guess.
<Dr_Willis> recursive links.. :) stay out of Desktop/Deskop/Desktop/Desktop if ya do taht I guess.
<slacker_nl> !keyserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyserver
<mazpe> Dr_Willis: well i'm going to be running a bunch of virtual machines from this server
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: do you want a shortcut to your docs sat on the desktop?
<lizzzy> ActionParsnip: No, I just want a link to my home folder on my desktop.
<SockPants> hi again
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: cd ~/Desktop; ln -s $HOME .
<ActionParsnip> lizzzy: that will do it
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  that wasent exactly what you asked.. or i missread it...
<lizzzy> Oh kewl. Thanks...
<lizzzy> sorry Dr_Willis. Will be clearer the next time.
<Dr_Willis> Err.. I got a Home Icon on my desktop.....
<SockPants> i have a user which i would like to add to the root group so that it has owner access to root files. how do i do htis?
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!!
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!!
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!
<lizzzy> Also how do I shut down my remote computer through command line?
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  i must of used 'Ubuntu-tweak' to enable the 'show home icon on desktop'
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!!
<FloodBot3> Electronlibre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Electronlibre> Freenode pédophile, violeurs d'enfants innocents, abuseur, fils de putes, enculés !!
<mazpe> thats a free /kick
<kisuke> sockpants look at man gid
<KB1JWQ> Sorry pici; didn't see you there. :-)
<Pici> KB1JWQ: my client was lagging
<KB1JWQ> MIne is too.
<DBO> me three
<lizzzy> So how do I shut down a remote computer through command line?
<DJones> Pici: Sorry, forgot to add the Electronlibre  name to that op.ps call
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  shutdown command works wonders..
<Dr_Willis> lizzzy:  or halt command.
<Pici> DJones: No worries, it was a bit obvious :)
<SockPants> kisuke: $ man gid
<SockPants> No manual entry for gid
<NorwayGeek> I need help, im running Kubuntu 9.04 i started my computer 30 minutes ago and my sound wont unmute, ive tried rebooting but it doesnt help, and according to kmied.. x it isnt mut
<SockPants> and google gives me nothing
<NorwayGeek> I need help, im running Kubuntu 9.04 i started my computer 30 minutes ago and my sound wont unmute, ive tried rebooting but it doesnt help, and according to kmixed, it isnt muted.*
<kisuke> sockpants man setgid
<SockPants> same
<kisuke> norwaygeek what are you tring to get sound on?
<NorwayGeek> everything
<NorwayGeek> its all muted..
<NorwayGeek> system sounds, spotify, you name it
<ActionParsnip> NorwayGeek: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*
<Dr_Willis> the speakers are plugged in? :)
<ActionParsnip> NorwayGeek: then reboot
<NorwayGeek> Dr_Willis : its a notebook..
<NorwayGeek> thanks ActionParsnip
<spreadthelove> how do i connect to a wireless network in the server edition?
<spreadthelove> i just installed it
<spreadthelove> and realized that it has no window manager
<ActionParsnip> spreadthelove: you can define the network stuff in /etc/network/interfaces file
<ActionParsnip> spreadthelove: as well as iwconfig
<spreadthelove> got a sample online?
<unimatrix> how do i limit the connection speed on my ubuntu router?
<ActionParsnip> spreadthelove: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/etcnetworkinterfaces-466334/
<spreadthelove> ohh thank you
<ActionParsnip> spreadthelove: for wpa use: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<aaron11> SockPants:
<aaron11> SockPants: come in windows
<yuwei> hello
<aaron11> hi
<dual> Has anyone here ever used Devil's Pie for Gnome. It doesn't seem to work anymore :(
<xukun> where can I ask things about ekiga sip client which is included in ubuntu?
<Pici> dual: It won't work if you're using compiz.
<indus> xukun: this would be a good place to ask
<NorwayGeek> sound does still not work
<aaron11> does anyone know about the computer system 76
<dual> Pici: Ah, that may be the reason, Thanks. Um.. why doesn't it work with compiz?
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  they sell computers.. :)
<ActionParsnip> dual: compiz breaks lots
<famille> salut!
<kervel> octave
<Pici> ActionParsnip: It doesnt break devilspie. devilspie was designed for metacity, compiz isn't metacity.
<famille> ubuntu :)
<kisuke> actionparsip dual major understatment
<NorwayGeek> ><
<dual> ActionParsnip, heh, well. I'll go ahead and turn it off then
<xukun> I,m using ekiga to connect to our company's sip server but I'm missing the "realm/domain" option in the client. Any idea where that is?
<aaron11> !china
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jameson> hello
<xukun> indus, thnaks
<xukun> thanks*
<aaron11> !chinese | yuwei
<ubottu> yuwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<indus> xukun: also, if question goes unanswered here, also try #ekiga
<kisuke> xukun that would be the URL your company uses
<xukun> kisuke, where is that option in ekiga?
<melvster1> what's the easiest language for making simple guis in ubuntu?  ive been looking at java swing, python, gtk ... all seems like a bit of a maze, any tips for getting started?
<NorwayGeek> i'd say GTK, sorry
<aaron11> melvster1: why not try kturtle
<aaron11> XD
<erUSUL> melvster1: probably python + pygtk ??
<melvster1> ah thanks, ill give that a try!
<kisuke> xukun look under the advanced tab i don't use ekiga but that what it is refering to , networking terms stay the same regardless
<xukun> kisuke, I will thanks
<aaron11> SockPants: i need you to help me with the question the speed is same
<NorwayGeek> ActionParsnip my sound does still not work :/
<aaron11> NorwayGeek: try searching the web or launchpad for drivers
<NorwayGeek> nothing is wrong with the drivers
<NorwayGeek> my sound worked earlier today
<NorwayGeek> it has worked for 2 weeks
<NorwayGeek> it just suddenly was muted or w\e today :\
<bazhang> aaron11, launchpad would not be a source of drivers
<kisuke> norway geek are you useing flash at all (i.e. useing youtube, e.t.c.)?
<NorwayGeek> yes
<SockPants> i've added the user to the 'root' group but now it says it's in 'nogroup'.. how do i give a user access to system files owned by root?
<xukun> #ekiga
<aaron11> SockPants: helo :)
<xukun> join #ekiga
<paradisos7> #hellas
<aaron11> saockthe speed is the same (please respond
<kisuke> norwaygeek flash likes to grab the sound so nothing else gets access.
<kisuke> xukun no luck?
<aaron11> SockPants: speed is the same (please respond
<NorwayGeek> :\ ill try to see if flash has sound
<xukun> kisuke, no there is nothing like realm/domain anywhere
<iceroot> SockPants: with sudo :)
<SockPants> iceroot: how about permanent
<iceroot> SockPants: su
<SockPants> iceroot: i mean really permanent
<NorwayGeek> no sound on youtube either
<kisuke> xukun sorry i could not help you wanted /join #ekiga to swith channels
<Qu4R0w> any1 can tell me how to install gloobus-preview and how to run it?
<iceroot> SockPants: what about login is as root?
<kisuke> norwaygeek are your speakers on?
<aaron11> iceroot: what is SockPants 's problem?
<NorwayGeek> they do not have an "on" switch, they're internal, its a hp pavilion notebook
<aboanas93> i want to use ftp in ubuntu
<xukun> kisuke, oh that I'n already thanks for your concern
<brianm> what package do i need to install for nvidia kernel module?
<bazhang> iceroot, not a good idea to log in as root
<aboanas93> ftp in ubuntu
<iceroot> aaron11: he wants to be able to access all files that belont to root
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: try gftp
<kisuke> xukun NP :)
<bazhang> aaron11, did you have a ubuntu issue
<iceroot> bazhang: dont tell me, tell SockPants
<SockPants> iceroot: i'm trying to use NFS to edit system files. i could use 'root' but then i couldn't distinguish between the nfs user and root, so i made a separate user called 'nfsuser' and want it to be in the root group so it can write anywhere root can
<aboanas93> i try it
<Dr_Willis> aboanas93:  you wan tto run a FTP server? or access a ftp server?
<aboanas93> access
<aaron11> bazhang: yes and windows issue
<NorwayGeek> you can use ubuntu's connect to server function or filezilla
<aaron11> SockPants:  login as root
<bazhang> aaron11, then discuss in ##windows not here
<Dr_Willis> aboanas93:  thers dozens of ftp clients.. and many file maagers can work as ftp clients also
<aboanas93> whre
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: download the bin file and mark it as executale with: chmod +x ./<file> then simply run it with ./<file>
<aaron11> SockPants: use su and root passwd
<Dr_Willis> !ftp
<aboanas93> where
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Pici> !noroot | aaron11 SockPants
<ubottu> aaron11 SockPants: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<bazhang> aaron11, that is not good advice. Please stop
<NorwayGeek> aboanas93: sudo apt-get install filezilla <- filezilla is a very good one
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i install via apt-get install
<kisuke> brianm try system>resticted drivers that will tell you what can be used on you system
<SockPants> Pici: i don't have a root password set
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: if it is on the repo you can use that
<aaron11> bazhang: i dont see what was bad advise?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: how to use??
<SockPants> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xukun> in the old versions of ekiga there where a realm/domain line but that is gone now
<aboanas93> thanks
<joaopinto> !root | aaron11
<ubottu> aaron11: please see above
<Madsy> Anyone else who experience really jerky Qt/KDE applications? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/377539
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: do you mean launch?
<kisuke> !ati  | brianm
<ubottu> brianm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> aaron11, use sudo
<Madsy> That one describes slowdowns with Compiz, but here Qt is slow even without a composite engine.
<brianm> kisuke, i did that already and it didn´t work :\
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: how start gloobus?
<Hideme> Can I take my drive out and put it into another machine (all new hardware) and expect the O/S to work (Everything seems ok and picked up) ?
<aaron11> bazhang: haha :) you can do sudo passwd root and type your passwd and enter the new passwd for root  after doing that type su and type the passwd you typped in.
<kisuke> brianm didn't work how?
<Dr_Willis> Hideme:  for the most part yes..  the video card may be  the main issue.. depending on the cards
<bazhang> aaron11, dont recommend it here.
<SockPants> i can't 'sudo' edit a file on my server from an nfs client, so i need the nfs user to have access to the files if i want to edit them, right?
<bullgard4> lsmod lists ath_hal, ath_pci and ath_rate_sample. Why does it not list ath9k?
<kisuke> !root > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<brianm> got a warning that told me it failed to load the nvidia module,and a wizard that allowed me to walk through and re-create the display config.
<Hideme> Dr_Willis:  Awesome!   Linux sure makes Windows look foolish now.
<aaron11> bazhang: ok sorry but it works fine in our system
<Dr_Willis> Hideme:  it has for a very long time
<aaron11> mine*
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: type glo then press tab, it will complete the name of the app to run it
<Dr_Willis> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kisuke> !nv |brianm
<ubottu> brianm: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<matyy> Hey, does someone know when a recycle folder on a samba pdc is created? Only on first use? (I have some users who have it and some who don't...now i am just wondering)
<kisuke> brianm try the open sorce driver or a diffrent driver
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: type in where?
<NorwayGeek> so does anyone know how to force unmute on ubuntu
<aaron11> is the ubuntu karamic koala countdown banners showing up tomorrow
<aaron11> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<duffydack> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kisuke> norwaygeek sounds like ubuntu forgot where you're speakers were remember google is your frend
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: terminal
<aaron11> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02bhwofEqw for announcement video.
<NorwayGeek> tried google
<NorwayGeek> just end up in ubuntu forums that doesnt help me
<kisuke> !google >kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i typed "glo" and "gloo" but nothing happen
<Qu4R0w> can i know how to get ubuntu 9.10..i heard it released on sept 29 but now is 30..what the problem?
<blackbox45> salve ho istallato vuze
<Pici> !9.10 | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aaron11> Qu4R0w: realy released on 30th i thought 29
<kisuke> !download | qu4r0w
<ubottu> qu4r0w: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Pici> Qu4R0w: October, not September.
<Pici> !it | blackbox45
<ubottu> blackbox45: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Qu4R0w> owh..my mistake..tq
<xukun> anybody know a other sip client than ekiga?
<Qu4R0w> ActionParsnip: i will try myself..thank for your time
<Qu4R0w> i cant update..got this message=Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<JohannesSM64> /msg ubottu !pastebinit #!/bin/bash
<JohannesSM64> ./fceux --xscale 1 --yscale 1 --special 0 \
<JohannesSM64> --pal 0 \
<JohannesSM64> --soundq 1 --sound 1 --soundrate 48000 --volume 150 --trianglevol 256 --square1vol 256 --square2vol 256 --noisevol 256 --pcmvol 256 --mute 1 \
<JohannesSM64> --nospritelim 1 \
<FloodBot3> JohannesSM64: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JohannesSM64> "$1" --playmov "$2" --videolog "mencoder - NESVSETTINGS -ovc copy -oac copy -o test0.avi" && \
<kisuke> !synaptic | xukun search synaptic for SIP
<ubottu> xukun search synaptic for SIP: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<kisuke> xukun that help?
<JohannesSM64> oops. I thought I could /msg ubutto with a !pastebinit with multiline text
<frog> hi, very basic quastion, but i still don't know the answer.... i wanna some tools to network monitoring (@ home). i have for example ntop now... but i dont really check for example who is blocking, how does the bandwidht looks like, with which rate i can download/upload. when i wanna check, who is blocking i must usually run ethereal and assume.. ((is right very frequently - usually it is beause of enorm many udp packets)... but i wonde
<xukun> kisuke, I'm looking a sip client which is compatible with pulseaudio
<Qu4R0w> frog: my favourite is kismet,wireshark,bmon
<mrtg> can i ask something about the compiz cube ?
<aboanas93> aboanas93
<aboanas93> how can i use my ubuntu for hacking?
<bazhang> aboanas93, kernel hacking?
<Qu4R0w> mrtg: please ask..
<mrtg> where was the option to change the top and bottom side wallpaper?
<aboanas93> websites...
<kisuke> !ask | mrtg
<ubottu> mrtg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: hacking is illegal..but linux can help you
<mrtg> :)
<aboanas93> yeah
<aboanas93> hoe?
<bazhang> aboanas93, you wont get help here for that, or on freenode
<aboanas93> so how?
<aboanas93> ....
<bazhang> aboanas93, please stop
<aboanas93> ok
<sipior> aboanas93: try hacking the ip address 127.0.0.1. it's the web-server for a top-secret government research centre.
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: see me on private
<mrtg> i've searching in the compiz settings manager but i cant remember which one was ... huh
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: its not illegal if you are hacking your own network
<ActionParsnip> Qu4R0w: or if you are hired as a security tester
<kisuke> siptor there is no place like home
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: he told he want hack website.i think it is illegal
<aboanas93> im on private
<Pici> !illegal | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rjune__> Qu4R0w: don't feed the script kiddies
<Boohbah> Jyxt: is there a phono preamp between the turntable and the line-in ?
<Boohbah> Jyxt: just read your question in #alsa
<Jyxt> Boohbah: got it figured out...had to load up JACK before loading up audacity
<Jyxt> works fine now
<frog> Qu4R0w: hmm, but is there no tool, that show is... clear... i mean for example: i have some problem while watchin a youtube movie... i wish to run such a tool and figure out if it is the problem by me(someone get too much  bandwidth ) or by youtube
<Qu4R0w> i like hack and defend..so i installed BT4.but still on learning how to use it
<Boohbah> Jyxt: ahh ok
<aboanas93> ok , leave hacking . What about learning linux (pro)?
<mrtg> i found it :) thanks anyway
<bazhang> aboanas93, do you have a specific Ubuntu issue?
 * grawity wonders what did he miss about aboanas93
<ActionParsnip> aboanas93: same as anything, use it and learn it
<Qu4R0w> frog: try googling=bandwith monitor
<frog> Qu4R0w: i tried
<aboanas93> yeb ,im new and windows can do more than ubuntu
<csgeek> what package installs the nvidia kernel module?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | csgeek
<ubottu> csgeek: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<frog> and get even etheral, ntop, mrtg
<frog> but wanna something else
<bazhang> aboanas93, this is for ubuntu support; did you have a support question?
<Qu4R0w> frog: actually i use something before..but i not rmmber..let me think or i try again
<aboanas93> oh,sorry about that.
<frog> there was also any top , i also forgotten
<aboanas93> what about winamp in ubuntu (stream)
<frog> anyhow, it was also not what i wish
<ActionParsnip> !winamp | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<grawity> ubottu, winamp =~ s/xmms/audacious/
<aboanas93> xmms does not installing
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: i use vlc player
<csgeek> I need to install it withtout a gui.. that link doesn't help me
<bazhang> aboanas93, try audacious
<aboanas93> ok ,whre i get streaming links
<mrtg> csgeek, sudo apt-cache search nvidia :)
<ActionParsnip> aboanas93: could use the long standing mplayer too
<Qu4R0w> aboanas93: for mp3,hope u like to try mocp..run it by typing moc
<frog> Qu4R0w: if you get it, just pm me, cause i 'll be away foe a while
<ActionParsnip> aboanas93: search online, amarok has a few radio stations by default which are categorised by genre
<csgeek> right.. that lists a few packages.. I wasn't sure which one I should be using..
<kisuke> !mp3 | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aboanas93> i was using tunapie
<kisuke> doh
<llutz> aboanas93: use shoutcast.com and learn using google too
<kisuke> !music | aboanas93
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<aboanas93> i was looking for video
<aboanas93> not radio
<kisuke> !video | aboanas93
<ubottu> aboanas93: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<csgeek> nvidia Corporateion G72 [Geofrce 7300 Se] Revision a1
<kisuke> aboanas try vlc
<aboanas93> ok guys ,bom down
<aboanas93> com down
<kisuke> aboanas93 try VLC
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: and whats the output of: lsb_release -c     ?
<bazhang> aboanas93, what version of ubuntu
<aboanas93> 9.0.4
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<aboanas93> latest one
<ActionParsnip> aboanas93: thats the latest official release, yes
<csgeek> Jaunty
<aboanas93> jaunty ,yeah
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: install nvidia-glx-180
<aboanas93> sorry
<csgeek> okay.. thank you.
<csgeek> error:   kernel source for kernel 2.6.18-15-server could not be found
<kisuke> later people
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: yes you'll need your kernel source
<aboanas93> bey
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: why do you need video drivers if you are running a server?
<csgeek> okay.. which package do I need to grab for the kernel source?
<csgeek> well, the desktop edition gave me an acid trip on the install, so I tried installing the server then install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: did you verify the desktop ISO as well as verify the CD once first booted to?
<yogg> i search for an hw raid monitor tool for ubuntu 8.04 64bit. has someone a good one?
<shoss> Hello all. Some programs are kept being loaded up on login even after I unchecked them from the 'Startup Application' applet.. does anyone have any clue how I prevent these persistant programs from loading on login?
<foey> yogg : I need one also for a server using a nvidia RAID.
<joaopinto> shoss, which type of programas ? That is not expected unless you are talking about applets
<ActionParsnip> shoss: uncheck the remeber my session tickbox in the advanced tab in the startup applications dialogue
<shoss> forgot to add: using ubuntu 9.04 amd64 Gnome desktop
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: did you verify the ISO as well as the burned CD when you tried desktop?
<shoss> ActionParsnip: did that, didnt help
<yogg> foey: i for an intel / lsi card    but i don't find anything for ubuntu
<joaopinto> shoss, please name one of the applications
<ActionParsnip> shoss: could also check in ~/.config/autostart
<shoss> joaopinto: skype and pidgin
<shoss> ActionParsnip: what do I need to check there?
<cheslyn> hi everyone
<ActionParsnip> shoss: there may be symlinks in there to apps (another way of autorunning stuff) if there is a link in there then you can delete it
<shoss> ActionParsnip: both apps that load aren't listed there.
<ActionParsnip> shoss: thats ok then
<shoss> will ls -la show these syblinks?
<ActionParsnip> shoss: file *     will show what they link to, the name is a dead giveaway though
<Pici> shoss: 'symlinks' and yes. ls -l will show that.
<cheslyn> prince_jammys: do you remember with what you helped me
<shoss> in that case i can't see any syblinks there
<shoss> symlyns*
<soulnet-7> nmfgjnopfgjkp
<vojacekj_> hi i have problem with my g-pen 450 under xubuntu 9.04 can someone help me?
<iceroot> !details | vojacekj_
<ubottu> vojacekj_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fatih> hey i am on ubuntu 9.04. and i use google chromium. when i watch youtube videos my cpu shows %70-80. i googled it but no helps. any suggests? thanks.
<vojacekj_> ok i tried to make it with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetup
<cheslyn> guys can you reset any passwd
<shoss> may if i installed these apps as root so (or configured the startup as root as some point) is it possible these apps keep loading because of that? and if so how do I configure that? as in which/where is the file needed to configure?
<Darck1> hi all - I put an "undelete" function in on my system but it's not working - I created a directory in /tmp to store my files that will be undeleted but /tmp gets cleaned out - I know I could just create a different directory for the files but I want to know how I can find out where /tmp gets cleaned out
<puffinman> Hi guys
<grawity> Darck1: Don't use /tmp for undelete, then.
<erUSUL> cheslyn: yes you can reset any login password if you have access to the machine
<puffinman> can anybody tell me what time the Karmic beta is due out?
<Jill> hi all.. ubuntu 8.04 support until 2011 or 2013?
<grawity> Darck1: (And look at /etc/init.d/)
<erUSUL> puffinman: ask in #ubuntu+1
<puffinman> sure
<puffinman> thanks
<vojacekj_> but wehn i calibrate it and change the files and restart xubuntu the tablet is not workink
<Darck1> yeah thanks grawit - I already said that. I did a grep in /etc/init.d for tmp but didn't find anything
<vojacekj_> the mouse isnot moving
<cheslyn> erusul: ok but is it the only passwd that can be reset
<erUSUL> Darck1: tmp is called that TeMPorary becouse it is cleaned up in every reboot
<Qu4R0w> i type "gloobus-preview" but got this error=NO FILE IN THE CLIPBOARD..how to make it work?
<CybeRebel> hello, my dvd/cd drive has stoped mounting, anyone know if this is a ubuntu problem?
<erUSUL> cheslyn: what password are you talking about ?
<llutz> Darck1: /etc/default/rcS
<Darck1> I guess nobody understood my question. I KNOW that I can just use a different directory - and I am going to
<grawity> Darck1: Hm. grep -R tmp /etc/rc* then?
<Darck1> but I am trying to learn and I want to know WHY it's getting cleaned out and HOW it's getting cleaned out - ie. What process is doing it
<lizzzy> So, I installed a couple of themes and screwed up the layout of ubuntu. How can I revert back to my original theme?
<erUSUL> Darck1: yes we understood /tmp is cleaned up on every reboot becouse it was designed that way. llutz already told you waht process (init) is doing it
<cheslyn> erusul:a administrator passwd
<Darck1> thank you grawity
<eni23> hello. i got a problem with my intern soundcard. nothing sounds anymore but my extern (hdsp hammerfall) is still working. firefox and vmware does play sound with rme hammerfall all the other programms are muted (i choosed the rme on ubuntu-sound-config). wtf is this??? here is my /dev/sndstat: http://pastebin.com/m1eb2d9fc
<grawity> cheslyn: Boot to recovery mode, use 'passwd your-username-here'
<sheepsy> The binary driver howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) speaks of nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new available in restricted. I have restricted enabled in my software sources, but aptitude search only comes up with nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-* and nvidia-glx-*-dev
<erUSUL> cheslyn: you want to change it ? go to System>Admin>Users and groups
<Darck1> I was too busy typing to see llutz's comment
<eni23> how can i fix this crap?
<Darck1> thank you llutz
<llutz> Darck1: /etc/init.d/mountall-bootclean.sh
<cheslyn> erusul: in command
<JonathanD> 6
<mikinanuq> eni23: checked alsamixer?
<erUSUL> cheslyn: man passwd. « passwd username »
<cheslyn> grawity: thanks but not the user passwd
<grawity> cheslyn: What then? The 'sudo' password?
<foey> Are there any guides to setting up SAMBA from the terminal, as in users, share folders e.t.c.
<lizzzy> So, I installed a couple of themes and screwed up the layout of ubuntu. How can I revert back to my original theme?
<luizfelipe> #fedora
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: jeah, it just shows some config-options for the hdsp-soundcard
<cheslyn> grawity: yes perhaps
<grawity> cheslyn: But it is the same user password.
<eni23> i control the soundcard over a programm named "hdspmixer" (alsa-stuff)
<gamla_kossan> hi people
<gamla_kossan> how come the new release of ubuntu will ditch pidgin in favor of empathy?
<gamla_kossan> anyone have a clue?
<cheslyn> grawity: ok but is that the passwd you use to login no
<mikinanuq> lizzzy: you can recreate your profile by renaming .gnome in your home directory... if it doesn't look right just name it back.
<grawity> cheslyn: Yes, the same.
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: ok i guess normally the "hda intel" is number 0 and hdsp nummer 2. but right now it's switched
<eni23> how can i change?
<Qu4R0w> frog: try iptraf
<mikinanuq> lizzzy: all of your settings are in your home dir. just mess around with them
<cheslyn> grawity:ok but i don't want 2 reset that passwd.ok what other passwd do you get
<mikinanuq> eni23: I think you may be able to load the modules manually for your devices and specify on boot what you want
<Darck1> there - I learned something. Thanks. I found that /tmp is cleaned out by bootclean.sh and I can add an exception for my undelete files directory
<alabd> good day everyone ,after installing nvidia-glx-180 packagehow to use nvidia driver ?
<lizzzy> mikinanuq: Will do that. Thanks.
<grawity> Darck1: And like I said, it is better to use a separate directory, instead of mucking with init scripts.
<erUSUL> gamla_kossan: ask in #ubuntu+1
<grawity> cheslyn: There usually are only two passwords: the user password (used for administration and such), and root password (in Ubuntu, there is no password by default)
<gamla_kossan> erUSUL: =)
<cheslyn> grawity: so how do you change the root passwd
<grawity> cheslyn: Do you REALLY need to do it?
<frogzoo> cheslyn: there is NO need for root access
<mikinanuq> eni23: do an lsmod and ceck out those devices, copy the values for your hda intel and hdsp.
<grawity> cheslyn: Because 'sudo' (or 'sudo -s') is enough for all commands.
<Darck1> grawity: Absolutely correct. And I will. I just had to learn how it did it and how I could get around it if I needed to. But I will be using a different directory
<mikinanuq> eni23: then   man modprobe   look at how to unload those modules and load them back in with the correct values.
<cheslyn> grawity: i know but i really want 2 know if you can tell me please
<grawity> cheslyn: Run 'passwd root' as root.
<mikinanuq> eni23:  use modprobe to load the modules and if everything works fine use modules.conf to set  it permanently
<mikinanuq> eni23: ah it's  /etc/modules  where you load your module config
<panopticon> unless i miss my guess, firefox is using the totem-gstreamer plugin for certain media plugins?
<cheslyn> grawity: thanks so what do you mean as root
<Carpe|Diem> how can I see on what device i am working? I used fdisk /dev/sda but how can i see on what device i am?
<Carpe|Diem> fstab?
<nomoa> Carpe|Diem: What do you mean by "i am working"?
<Carpe|Diem> yes
<Carpe|Diem> you see
<Carpe|Diem> i have a windows installation and a ubuntu installation
<Carpe|Diem> also, i have a windows 7 installation
<mikinanuq> cheslyn: you can  sudo passwd root  and change the root password. or do  sudo su -  and then when your in your command as root run passwd
<Carpe|Diem> but this ubuntu does not use c: or d:
<Carpe|Diem> so i need to know what partition to format, since i will switch to a different linux distro
<nomoa> Carpe|Diem: run "mount" or "df" to see what partitions are in use by your system
<mikinanuq> hmm gotta do better engrish
<Carpe|Diem> ok df worked fine
<Carpe|Diem> its /dev/sda1 ;)
<Carpe|Diem> ty :D
<cheslyn> mikinanuq: thanks
<grawity> mikinanuq: It's better to use 'sudo -s' or 'sudo -i', instead of 'sudo su'.
<mikinanuq> not sure what the -s or -i is for.
<mikinanuq> never use them
<llutz> mikinanuq: man sudo tells you the difference
<Halitech> mikinanuq, man sudo will tell you
<kyja> Ranger TUX says, "Only you can prevent iceberg fires"
<luizfelipe> help
<kyja> I don't know if I can but shoot
<mikinanuq> llutz Halitech .. I'm a humble man so I'll say Thank you I didn't know that ;) ...
<cetanhota> whats a good light weight mail client?
<llutz> cetanhota: mutt
<genii> pine/alpine also isn't horrible
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: snd_hda_intel is 3 and snd_hdsp is 2. now i have to: modprobe -r snd_hda_intel && modprobe -r snd_hdsp && ﻿﻿﻿﻿modprobe snd_hda_intel && modprobe snd_hdsp ? is this correct?
<mikinanuq> eni23: I say it can't hurt so give it a shot
<kyja> were we just flooded by a bot
<mikinanuq> eni23: also, does it assign the device ID or number in the order it's loaded or do you have to specify the number you want to give it?
<mikinanuq> eni23: you may need to experiment a bit for that one
<Boohbah> mikinanuq: i believe the UUID comes from the hardware itself
<Petaris> Hi, is there an IRC channel for the netbook remix?
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use. i tried --force
<Boohbah> Petaris: ask here if it's a current release
<andyL> hello
<Petaris> Boohbah: Ok, I just need to find out how to reset a lost password on it
<Boohbah> Petaris: a lost root passwd?
<Petaris> pressing ESC during boot doesn't give me a single user option
<Petaris> Boohbah: yeah
<ltcabral> what can i use to open 4 terminals at once, like 2x2
<andyL> is there a way to change the home directory of a ftp server for a local user ?
<ltcabral> and fit them to screen
<foey> how change I share a folder via the terminal? (samba is installed)
<edbian> How can I set up NIS so that sudo works throughout my network?  Is there a way to also push out my /etc/sudoers from my server to my clients?
<Boohbah> Petaris: if you can get to a grub menu you want to choose "Recovery mode"
<hackerkid1031> Hey Anyone Here Really good with Ubuntu?
<Boohbah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Petaris> Boohbah: How do you get to the grub menu though?  Pressing ESC doesn't bing it up, neither does tab
<thiebaude> hackerkid1031, what is your question?
<mikinanuq> eni23: brb :( at work
<bluebaron> how do i restart my jvm?
<eni23> someone got a good howto about  modprobe and kernel-modules (best in german). i dont't really get it..
<edbian> hackerkid1031: 'm pretty good.
<hackerkid1031> i seem to be stuck in a upgrade loop, it says a previous upgrade did not complete, so it offers to do a partial upgrade whitch dosent complete!?!?
<edbian> hackerkid1031: Be more specific.  Where / why is it getting stuck?
<Petaris> Boohbah: Nevermind, I finanally got it
<hackerkid1031> its a EA81510A.15A.0012.P09 motherboars (Gateway Fedora (OLD) )
<Boohbah> Petaris: oh, how?
<Petaris> must have been a timing issue
<cpi> hello.. one question: has anybody of you got an iscsi disk running with the current karmic alpha 6 desktop install cd? the changelog says its supported since alpha4 but i can't find any options anywhere...
<Petaris> pressing too late or something
<hackerkid1031> i dont know why thats why im asking lol
<thiebaude> hackerkid1031, do a sudo dpkg --configure -a  in a terminal
<Pici> cpi : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ltcabral> hackerkid1031: if it doesnt complete its not a loop right :P
<cpi> Pici: ok thanks
<Boohbah> hackerkid1031: are you trying to upgrade to karmic? or is this jaunty?
<Trizicus> I'm on 9.10 Alpha 6 and sometimes xmms2d freezes how can I report this bug with the errors?
<Pici> Trizicus : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Boohbah> Trizicus: /join #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, have you tried running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal?
<hackerkid1031> yeah
<hackerkid1031> 1 sec
<Madsy> I wonder what's up with the CPU governor used by Ubuntu. "ondemand" never utilizes the full CPU performance, and setting the governor strategy to "performance" make my CPU temperature jump to 80C!
<Madsy> This does *not* happen in Debian.
<Petaris> Boohbah: Thanks for your help
<Petaris> :)
<hackerkid1031> i installed off af a disk the first time i tried installing it sayd the disk was corrupt, but the second time it worked? i ordered the disk from ubuntu.com
<ltcabral> what can i use to open 4 terminals at once, like 2x2
<Trizicus> thanks
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, possible bad or dirty laser in the drive?
<Madsy> /proc/cpuinfo on Debian reports the correct speed, and does not make my laptop melt.
<hackerkid1031> the disk was ver . 7.10
<Boohbah> ltcabral: umm, just start another instance of your terminal emulator
<thiebaude> hackerkid1031, did you clean the disc?
<hackerkid1031> im currently at ver 9.04
<hackerkid1031> yeah
<hackerkid1031> i did
<hattonr> can anyone tell me how to configure terminal server client to not try to connect every 30 seconds?
<thiebaude> ok
<hackerkid1031> at About: it says 9.04 Jaunty
<ltcabral> Boohbah: nvm... terminator package is what i needed
<SingAlong> my 4gb pendrive has a 1gb limit in ubuntu. how do i set it right?
<hackerkid1031> BTW QUICK NOTE im currently on my laptop thi problem i on my desktop (witch is on now)
<jpbaa1> I need help setting up separate x screens in ubuntu
<Madsy> SingAlong: You could try formatting the pen. Choose a FAT32 filesystem if you need compatibility with Windows
<eni23> ﻿SingAlong: mabye you buy a scam-pendrive?
<SingAlong> Madsy: oh. how do i format the pendrive by using commands?
<SingAlong> eni23: no lol. its got 4gb space in windows.
<eni23> ﻿SingAlong: shure shure..
<SingAlong> eni23: i have a dualboot system.
<csgeek> sorry.. round about way.. but had to install desktop edition using a single monitor plugged in, then it worked just fine.
<eni23> but post sudo fdisk -l
<dual> Is it possible to, on my desktop, list up all icons and files that are there, instead of floating icons all over?
<hackerkid1031> is there any commands in terminal that check the packages for corruption and fix them if they are corrupted?
<duk> pozzzz
<hackerkid1031> << read last!
<thiebaude> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, sudo apt-get install -f
<eni23> ﻿SingAlong: the stick say "i have 4gb" but it only have one
<SingAlong> eni23: yes. one sec
<hackerkid1031> kk 1 sec
<eni23> i got screwed one time
<chucky> which is the best browser for xubuntu..?on an ibm thinkpad?
<naxa> hi!
<SingAlong> eni23: No. mine is legit. it works fine in windows.
<Halitech> SingAlong, what does sudo fdisk -l say
<naxa> how can i install xjadeo on ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> !best | chucky
<ubottu> chucky: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hackerkid1031> o upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 upgraded (with apt-get install -f)
<erUSUL> chucky: lightweight browsers... epiphany; midori; dillo...
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, what does lsb_release -a say?
<chucky> erUSUL, less on ram 256mb n an r40 so d lighter d better
<eni23> ﻿SingAlong: works fine in win can mean a lot ;)
<SingAlong> Halitech: got the output. here's the pastie - http://pastie.org/636688
<SingAlong> eni23: its got 4gb is win. :)
<SingAlong> eni23: thats what I meant by working fine :)
<eni23> the fdsik looks weird
<SingAlong> eni23: I've been using it for a month. transfering movies etc :)
<alabd> after installing/media/disk/all/txt/bookmarks/25-9-2009a.html
<SingAlong> eni23: its not the usual fdisk. Halitech said fdisk -l
<eni23> correct. i told you this too
<eni23> is there any data you need on the stick?
<SingAlong> eni23: nothing :) I figured out this limit only now when I was trying to transfer a movie to it.
<hackerkid1031> No LSB Modules Are Available , Distribution : Ubuntu  ... Descrip: Ubuntu 9.04 ...Codename : Jaunty :
<hackerkid1031> thats lsb_release -a
<SingAlong> eni23: i can format it if needed. no important data I'm glad
<Halitech> SingAlong, looks like it has 4 partitions but they are screwy in my mind ... try opening gparted and see what the drive looks like there
<alabd> any opinion ?
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, ok, so its saying you have 9.04, what are you trying to upgrade to? 9.10?
<mobal> hello
<eni23> ok then format it when it works, because the partition-table looks really strange. mabye it's a mbr-virus?
<eni23> it really looks like "Stoned Monkey MBR"
<hackerkid1031> i dont really care but the upgrade manager keeps popping up every 5 mins
<thiebaude> eni23, haha
<hackerkid1031> i dont need to upgrade i dont think...
<eni23> ﻿thiebaude: don't belive me? then google it!
<eni23> windows is a weird thing!
<SingAlong> Halitech: how do i figure out the partition on which my pendrive is mounted as?
<thiebaude> eni23, hey, i thought that was funny
<Halitech> SingAlong, its sdb
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' is one way
<llutz> SingAlong: it is formatted in so called "superfloppy" format, which doesn't contain any partitions. it uses the raw device
<Dr_Willis> SingAlong:  or the 'mount ' command
<metacube> Sabm
<SingAlong> eni23: i figured out why my fdisk output looks bad. i'm on a netbook running ubuntu :)
<hackerkid1031> brb
 * hackerkid1031 is away: Brb Hacking Your Computer
<llutz> SingAlong: that's why the partitions look weired
<eni23> ﻿llutz: really? thanks for the info
<SingAlong> llutz: the acer guys gave one drive with 160gb with win installed. i have win but installed ubuntu by partitioning the drive :)
<chucky> erUSUL, how is opera on Xfce4 xubuntu distro...?
<ubuntu> hi guys, i have installed xubuntu on a pendrive, to help me recover files from a broken windows installation... How do i map my windows partition for use in xubuntu?
<llutz> SingAlong: i talked about /dev/sdb
<Halitech> chucky, runs nicely for me
<SingAlong> llutz: oh
<chucky> Halitech, but mine is a r40 thinkpad ..low on ram
<eni23> ﻿ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l (in pastebin!!)
<SingAlong> llutz: k. so how do i format this drive?
<njk> hey guys, could you test this http://gtk-apps.org/content/show.php/gbitly-applet?content=112903 under ubuntu?
<Zzeiss> ubuntu: ubottu! mount
<SingAlong> llutz: *pendrive
<chucky> Halitech, firefox seems slow
<SingAlong> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<llutz> SingAlong: sudo mkfs.cfat -F32 /dev/sdb
<eni23> ﻿SingAlong: for beginners, gparted is fine
<llutz> SingAlong: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/sdb
<SingAlong> llutz: isnt that vfat?
<thiebaude> njk, it comes up
<Zzeiss> ubuntu: you need to use the "mount" command to mount preexisting partitions- including the "vfat" format partitions from your Windows installation.
<SingAlong> eni23: i like to do it the command way :)
 * hackerkid1031 is back (gone 00:02:37)
<hackerkid1031> ok im back
<Halitech> chucky, opera seems faster then ff on my machine but I find ff works better ... have you looked at swiftfox instead of ff?
<hackerkid1031> had to go to the Bathroom
<njk> thiebaude: what comes up?
<hackerkid1031> ok
<eni23> ﻿﻿SingAlong: then do it like ilutz told you
<hackerkid1031> now back to the desktop
<thiebaude> njk, that web page
<njk> thiebaude: lol not the webpage, the software I mean
<thiebaude> ok
<hackerkid1031> it just popped up AGAIN !
<SingAlong> llutz: is /dev/sdb my pendrive?
<llutz> SingAlong: some linux automount-features always try to mount partitions and not the raw-device. so automounting the pen-drive might fail
<llutz> SingAlong: according to your paste, yes (4GB)
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, there should be an option to not check for updates
<chucky> Halitech, what do u suggest  i've used neither..lemme know how to install as well...thanx
<ubuntu> i have mountet the drive, and i can see it's content in the terminal.. but i can't get to it thru the GUI
<eni23> ﻿ubuntu: when you see the content type 'pwd'
<dtownhero> morning - got my wife a new dell studio 17 yesterday and wiped windows from it. Her sound is VERY low after installing Ubuntu... any ideas?
<nightrid3r> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  try 'nautilus /path/where/its/mounted'
<ubuntu> eni23, drop dead
<aziz_> a.aziz
<eni23> ﻿Dr_Willis: xubuntu have no ﻿nautilus
<SingAlong> llutz: http://pastie.org/636712
<Halitech> chucky, swiftfox might be in the repo, not sure, for opera http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Dr_Willis> eni23:  then use whatever file manager ya got.
<Halitech> eni23, Dr_Willis xfce uses thunar
<Dr_Willis> I tend to remove thunar as soon as i see its installed.. :)
<chucky> Halitech, how is epiphany?..ps  what r d issues with opera?
<eni23> ﻿ubuntu: what you mean with drop dead?
<naxa> bye
<thiebaude> !pcmanfm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmanfm
<Boohbah> chucky: opera is closed-source
<hackerkid1031> IT SAYS: AND I QUOTE: Not All Updates can be Installed Run a Partial Upgrade, To install as many updates as possable This can be caused by : a previous upgrade whitch didnt complete,  Problems with some of the instaled software, normal changes of a pre-released version of ubuntu, or unofficial software packages not provided by ubuntu
<llutz> SingAlong: do as suggested or repartition the pendrive
<mikinanuq> eni23: back, what did I miss?
<SingAlong> llutz: i did as suggested. the same command you gave me
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: not a lot. i can't unload snd_hda_intel
<llutz> SingAlong: it suggests "-I to override"
<lpuczyn> join #oknopw
<lpuczyn> haha
<lpuczyn> :P
<FloodBot3> lpuczyn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SingAlong> llutz: oh that one.
<hackerkid1031> is there any way to boot off of the live cd then intall directly over the internet? (NOT off the cd?)
<thiebaude> hackerkid1031, its not good to do a partial upgrade
<Boohbah> eni23: sudo rmmod -f snd_hda_intel
<SingAlong> llutz: so doing that will not automount my drive?
<hackerkid1031> ok...
<hackerkid1031> << see previous
<llutz> SingAlong: maybe.... i would repartition it
<dtownhero> morning - got my wife a new dell studio 17 yesterday and wiped windows from it. Her sound is VERY low after installing Ubuntu... any ideas?
<eni23> ﻿Boohbah: ﻿mikinanuq: nothing change with the --force switch
<SingAlong> llutz: thats okie. I'll try it. Anyway it can be fixed later with gparted if necessary
<SingAlong> llutz: formatted. let me test
<shane2peru> ok, does anyone know how to get vhook enabled in ffmpeg?  I don't have a watermark.so ?
<llutz> SingAlong: as i said, linux and superfloppy aren't real friends (my opinion)
<mikinanuq> eni23: make sure nothing is using it?
<Boohbah> eni23: why do you need to unload the module? is some program using your sound device? (likely)
<Halitech> chucky, I've never used epiphany ... opera just doesn't seem to load a few sites properly for me
<SingAlong> llutz: works fine. it automounts
<llutz> SingAlong: fine
<hackerkid1031> is there any way to boot off of the live cd then intall directly over the internet? (NOT off the cd?)
<my_haz> is there a way to have `xset dpms force off` run as the screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  its possible the ffmpeg you got - does not have all the features enabled..  the one on medibuntu repos I think had a few more features enabled.. YOu might have to resort to PPA repos for newer/enhanced versions.. or use the source
<my_haz> hackerkid1031: more or less yes
<mikinanuq> eni23: you may need to stop alsa or some other daemon or any other programs
<SingAlong> llutz: ya. i also got my 4gb space now.
<hackerkid1031> ? please explain
<SingAlong> eni23: llutz: thanks!
<my_haz> hackerkid1031: well you want to install the same distro i take it?
<chucky> Halitech, such as?...what about dillo/
<Madsy> SingAlong: Formatting worked?
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: I installed from source, following the FakeOutdoorsmans guide on the forums, and tried to re-configure it, but not sure what to do.
<SingAlong> Madsy: ya.
<Madsy> Great :-)
<Halitech> chucky, used dillo in puppy and it seemed nice
<Dr_Willis> shane2peru:  be sure you are running the one you compiled. not the one installed bya the package manager also.
<chucky> Halitech, whats puppy?
<hackerkid1031> i dont care what distro as long as it works properly, and i can use the desktop with my 2 2
<hackerkid1031> Tb hdds
<shane2peru> Dr_Willis: right, I removed the original ffmpeg package
<SingAlong> chucky: puppylinux
<Boohbah> shane2peru: what program are you using with ffmpeg that needs that lib?
<Halitech> chucky, puppy linux, its a lightweight distro
<chucky> ok,.,
<SingAlong> chucky: its based on ubuntu. around 190mb
<shane2peru> Boohbah: I want to watermark videos
<chucky> SingAlong, ok,,,..
<chucky> SingAlong, ligter than xubuntu?
<SingAlong> chucky: well thats only if you have a really old system. the required ram for that is just around 64mb
<Halitech> SingAlong, when did they change to being ubuntu based?
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: i stopped pulseaudio and alsa-utils
<SingAlong> chucky: ya. lighter :) hey wait. what config is yours? you need a lighter distro for a netbook?
<eni23> but nothing changed
<chucky> SingAlong, ibm thinpad r40 256 ram im on xubuntu
<SingAlong> Halitech: well IDK. when i read their page around 2yrs back it said so i guess.
<chucky> Halitech, downloadin opera..
<hackerkid1031> Also really quick i am usin xirc can i disable the messages about people leaving and joining?
<Dr_Willis> The next incarnation of puppy is to 'use' the ubuntu repos.. its not ubuntu based from what i read. :)  if that makes sence.
<SingAlong> Halitech: no i guess they arent based on ubuntu. but sure on debian. its been days since i visited their page :)
<Boohbah> shane2peru: maybe one of these will work: https://launchpad.net/~siretart/+ppa-packages
<SingAlong> chucky: i've got exactly what you'll need :)
<chucky> SingAlong, debian based
 * Dr_Willis points to #puppylinux
<SingAlong> chucky: wait a sec. listen.
<chucky> SingAlong, what..?
<Halitech> SingAlong, I know dsl is based on debian but I thought (could be wrong) that puppy is its own distro
<gnubie> http://www.puppylinux.com/about.htm  says it is built from scratch
<mikinanuq> eni23: hmm, hold a sec
<my_haz> How does the screensaver know that nothing has happened in X amount of time (20 minutes), how can get something else to happen other than the screensaver go off it nothing happens in Y amount of time
<yuhu> hola
<SingAlong> chucky: install ubuntu. the latest version and change your desktop manager to lxde. lxde is lighter than xfce.
<shane2peru> Boohbah: ok, I will give check out one of those.  If I knew what configuration option to use with ffmpeg, I could probably just re-configure it.
<yuhu> alguien k me ayude para instalar una pinnacle
<thiebaude> !es | yuhu
<ubottu> yuhu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<duffydack> shane2peru, what lib are you talking about.
<thiebaude> !pinnacle
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinnacle
<ra21vi> can i restrict users to browse/upload/download files thru SSH/SFTP to a single directory
<shane2peru> duffydack: watermark.so
<ra21vi> I want to have an alternative to FTP, so thinking about the SFTP
<shane2peru> duffydack: <- that is hard to type even the first two letters correctly I want to type da(tab). :)
<cognitiaclaeves> The last time I ran open office, it crashed my entire desktop.  I'd like to run it again, but this time, from the console, and capture any errors that it generates into a text file.  can I do that with: ooffice -writer %F > oofice_output.txt 2>&1 ?
<SingAlong> chucky: i use lxde on my netbook and use eclipse on it. and it works just fine. (eclipse is a heavy dev tool)
<Trizicus> What can I use to allow my PS3 recognize ubuntu as a media server; any suggestions?
<crescendo> Is there a way to run the textual installer from the LiveCD?
<Halitech> chucky, if you want to get a better responsive system, do the minimal install and install lxde http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<mikinanuq> eni23: trying to see if there's a way to see what's holding up the module
<chucky> SingAlong, can i upgrade the desktop manager on xubuntu?
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: You might need an alt disc.
<shane2peru> duffydack: it is for vhook with ffmpeg to watermark videos
<SingAlong> chucky: ya just search for lxde on the synaptic pkg mgr. you'll find it
<SingAlong> chucky: but one thing.
<SingAlong> chucky: its still under dev but its nice.
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: that's what I was fearing. :[
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: I have it downloaded and burned, but I need to be able to use apps on this same box while I run an install on another disk
<SingAlong> chucky: b/w dont install this pkg called lxnm. which is the lx network mgr. its broken and the normal network mgr works fine there.
<newabz> hi
<newabz> i need some help on ubuntu.. can anyone help me please..
<Halitech> !help | newabz
<ubottu> newabz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> !anyone | newabz
<ubottu> newabz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SingAlong> chucky: and when you use wifi you might have to type in "nm-applet" in commandline to start the network manager applet to detect your wifi connections.
<newabz> !help
<newabz> !anyone
<newabz> ok i'll ask
<duffydack> shane2peru, hmm, generally, you have to get the source package and drop into the libavcodec folder of the ffmpeg source, to be able to --enable-whatever
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I don't think I quite understand what you are trying to do...
<coffeej> i'm trying to backup xorg.conf but it tells me "No such file or directory"  how do i proceed
<SingAlong> chucky: you can just add nm-applet to your startup :)
<iceroot> coffeej: post your line you are using to backup
<newabz> i wanted to know the stability of dual OS i.e vista with ubunta. bit scared 'coz never installed or used before..
<Halitech> coffeej, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<SingAlong> chucky: so just go straight to your synaptic and install lxde without a second thought. its nice too. dont expect it to be dumb just because i said its lighter than xfce :)
<iceroot> coffeej:sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original ?
<shane2peru> duffydack: ok, I built from source, let me check that out
<duffydack> shane2peru, been a while since i compiled ffmpeg, but just do ./configure to list all the options available...if a watermark one is not there, you`d need to add the dev files for it.
<SingAlong> chucky: there's currently no trash in lxde. delete and it does straight out. :)
<newabz> huh.. no one is helping me yet
<newabz> :(
<duffydack> shane2peru, thats how I integrated libamr (3gp)
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: i killed everything, but still the same
<coffeej> iceroot:cp etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<timgws> I am trying to convince  a friend to move to Ubuntu and was telling her about the great support.
<iceroot> coffeej: X11 instead of x11
<timgws> Anyone here to back me up?
<iceroot> coffeej: you can use tab for such things
<Blackbird2> What does it mean when GParted is "moving the file system to the right" and why does it take an eternity compared to everything else you can do with a filesystem?
<iceroot> !tab | coffeej
<ubottu> coffeej: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: I am trying to use the text installer in a terminal window (so I can configure LVM+LUKS+special partitions) while still using IRC and some GUI-only apps on the same box.
<chucky> SingAlong, so xfce4 goes straight out?
<coffeej> iceroot: thanks
<kallepersson> Where can I get the latest Karmic beta? The link on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3#Download%20Alpha%203 is 404
<Serendippo> newabz: dual OS's don't affect each others stability. if you install ubuntu, a bootmanager will be installed that'll give you the choice which OS to boot.
<iceroot> timgws: you have a ubuntu-related support-question?
<chucky> SingAlong, no issues with xubuntu n im on 256mb ram also it got a good interface and fast right...?
<timgws> iceroot: not at all, just showing my friend that Linux community > Windows
<SingAlong>  chucky: no you can keep that as well. :)
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: hold on. i will do a killall5
<dtownhero> morning - got my wife a new dell studio 17 yesterday and wiped windows from it. Her sound is VERY low after installing Ubuntu... any ideas?
<iceroot> timgws: of course
<SingAlong> chucky: if you like xfce you can keep it :)
<timgws> well, I know that :P
<SingAlong> chucky: just said lxde is lighter. you can keep both lxde and xfce and use them whenever you need
<mikinanuq> eni23: yeah not sure what it could be, maybe there's a module that depends on the hda intel module .. etc
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: If I'm understanding you correctly, you can't install a system onto another drive without being fully immersed in the install process. ... unless you are installing into a VM.
<SingAlong> dtownhero: type in alsamixer in your terminal and increase the volume there
<shane2peru> duffydack: ok, thanks for the pointers!  I did a locate watermark.so and it is nowhere to be found on my system, so I doubt I have it even in those folders.
<chucky> SingAlong, how do i use different desktop environments?
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: ( but if you are installing into a VM, that's not directly to disk. )
<dtownhero> SingAlong, it is at full volume
<root> hello
<iceroot> chucky: at same time?
<duffydack> shane2peru, actually, configure and install the watermark from source.. then you can --enable
<SingAlong> dtownhero: when you get your login screen go to options and select the desktop session and then select xfce or lxde :)
<hackerkid1031> ok cool
<ubuntu> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<dtownhero> SingAlong, LOL
<iceroot> root: using irc as root?
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: now there's an idea - I could run the installer in a VM, but map my hard disk through the VM...  the installer wouldn't know the difference
<SingAlong> dtownhero: when you type in alsamixer you get a window in your terminal.
<Guest22781> how to save my net cinfiguration
<Keiffer> do you know if one can install/run Adobe Photoshop and Corel apps on linux?
<chucky> SingAlong, no differently its just 20gb ram on d hard disk..
<dtownhero> SingAlong, She likes gnome - yeah, you're right... I did not try it from term... one sec
<duffydack> think I might update my ffmpeg ....
<Guest22781> how to save my net configuration
<shane2peru> duffydack: looks like that is my only option atm, thanks.
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: ugh, that would be such a slow install, though.... I happen to be installing to EEPROM. :(
<dtownhero> SingAlong, and for what its worth KDE4 is BLEH!
<SingAlong> dtownhero: over there just go to the next few sliders... not the first slider. the next few sliders. increase them and it'll work fine.
<iceroot> Guest22781: you mean your network-configuration?
<espenel> yo
<SingAlong> dtownhero: why? you like kde4?
<Guest22781> when rebooting,it will lost
<chucky> SingAlong, so im still skeptical...i think it slightly hangs ..very slightly..
<espenel> confidential
<shane2peru> duffydack: I followed FakeOutdoorsmans guide on the forums, I'll get you the link if you like
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: EEPROM?  So, an embedded install, then?
<SingAlong> chucky: what do you mean?
<hackerkid1031> i found out to disable the annoying messages in xchat irc about someone joining/leaving that you type "/*SET irc_conf_mode 1 "Replace * with nothing aka no space
<ic56> I want to run two instances of evince (PDF viewer) on the same document.  I use CLI.  When I try to start the 2nd instance, I get "Attempt to register the same DBusConnection with the message bus, but it is already registered".  How do I work around this?
<Guest22781> i use ifconfig to do that
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: more or less, a USB key
<shane2peru> duffydack: here is the guide I used, pretty decent. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095
<Dr_Willis> hackerkid1031:  so you read the docs? :)
<chucky> SingAlong, my xfce 4 hangs is what im sayin,...n how do i switch between desktop environments i have no clue..
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Oh, ok.  Well, that might go faster than you think, then.
<dtownhero> SingAlong, That worked, TYVM
<Guest22781> SOS
<chucky> SingAlong, size considerations also matter
<SingAlong> dtownhero: you need to do alsamixer from term. the volume applet in gnome, uses the max volume as the volume you set in alsamixer. :) so you need to go to alsamixer to get your sound right.
<mikinanuq> Enissay: there's some moduse utility but it looks like it's not in the repos.
<Halitech> chucky, log out and at the log in screen, click on sessions and select lxde
<SingAlong> dtownhero: np. you are welcome :)
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: know of a quick way to check the transfer rate and/or the USB connection type? (usb 1.0 vs. 2.0)
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: ( I don't recall USB installs taking a long time. ) -- I haven't done it myself, though.
<hackerkid1031> no
<dtownhero> SingAlong, yep, all fixed.. appreciate it very much. I'd send cookies but I don't know your address! :p
<kaffien> how do i make a ubuntu server sync time with a time server?
<hackerkid1031> i googled it it took about 4 times
<hackerkid1031> ...
<jrib> ic56: have you tried evinte --help?
<execute> anyone knows any software like "the all seeing eye" that runs on linux ?
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: I tried to install last weekend, it took over 60 hours total
<SingAlong> chucky: what size? the lxde pkg is very small :)
<kaffien> i don't want it to BE a time server i just want it to sync with one
<dtownhero> SingAlong, no, I don't like KDE4 - the old KDE was OK but 4 is like bloat central
<newabz> quit
<jrib> ic56: without the typo of course :)
<jtheuer> Hi, I'm looking for a platform independant storage provider (sync, backup, multiple users, ...) ubuntuone is ubuntu only and sugarsync for example only supports win/mac. Any recommendations?
<newabz> exit
<dtownhero> even more bloated then gnome
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Umm.. perhaps lspci.
<duffydack> shane2peru, if you mean fakeoutdoorsman`s , yeah.....    have a look http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/ffmpeg-user/2009-March/019397.html
<newabz> logout
<newabz> Quit
<hackerkid1031> ok so how do i install ANY version of LINUX from the internet using a live cd? (NOT installing off the LIVE CD as its CORRUPTED!)
<newabz> Exit
<jrib> newabz: /quit
<newabz> thanks
<SingAlong> dtownhero: ya. agree. i use lxde on my netbook coz i use heavy dev tools like eclipse.
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: I'm just not sure which ports are running at 2.0 speeds
<iceroot> newabz: /quit
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Last I heard, there was an issue with the swapping on a USB drive.  It tended to burn out USB drives.
<SingAlong> dtownhero: i liked the older kde. the new one is very glossy.
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, I don't think you can
<Dr_Willis> hackerkid1031:  i recall some guides for doing it.. but never done so.. it involves a lot of command line work.
<ic56> jrib: I read the manpage.  Thank you for suggesting --help
<ic56>  let me take a look.
<fastputty> what is the option with Make command to use multiple thread? i forget
<SingAlong> dtownhero: my desktop comp (3gb ram) runs gnome. i'm satisfied with it. so i dont change it :)
<Dr_Willis> hackerkid1031:  may be easier to just go get a new cd/download the iso and put it on flash
<duffydack> shane2peru, something about vhook.... never touched it myself...
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: it's a bit less of a concern these days, but I am using a custom partition scheme that doesn't use a swap
<fastputty> nvm foundi t
<dtownhero> SingAlong, they always said they wanted to be lighter then gnome but I think they lost that mission statement somewhere :p
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: That may have been why it took so long then.
<hackerkid1031> do you remember the website? i have 2 comps the one im on now(laptop) and the one thats not working (desktop)
<dtownhero> Again much appreciated sir, have a wonderful day! ;-)
<shane2peru> duffydack: you got the google fu today!  hmm, seems to be going out!  vhook is used to watermark you video.
<llutz> hackerkid1031: try boot.kernel.org
<speedhunt3r> hi, I am trying to enable effects back after falling back to my onboard card, how do I make X recheck for drivers? right now its using failsafe
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: ... but I don't really know; Like I said, I haven't tried to do this.
<shane2peru> duffydack: odd, for once seems I need an older version, not the newer. lol :)
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: mayhap, but I'd think that would only apply when I actually booted that system - the installer SHOULD use a ramdisk with my actual RAM... right?
<jrib> ic56: hmm I thought sm-client-disable would be enough, but doesn't seem so...
<SingAlong> dtownhero: :D
<hackerkid1031> i dont have a cd burner it broke * by broke i mean i have a little bro who stuck playdough in it i h8 kids!
<hackerkid1031> THANKS YOU LLUTZ
<SingAlong> dtownhero: after using lxde even xfce seems bloated now :D
<jrib> ic56: you know you can do it from the gui with file > "open a copy"?
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I would think so, yeah.
<crescendo> lol, xfce bloated.
<thiebaude> speedhunt3r, which graphics card
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, do you have a usb thumb drive and will the system boot from usb?
<dtownhero> SingAlong, have you tried enlightenment?
<speedhunt3r> thiebaude, ati radeon 1250
<SingAlong> dtownhero: well i'm planning to switch to stump in a couple of days. so i dont know how I would curse lxde after that :P
<dtownhero> or w/e it is called
<SingAlong> dtownhero: nope!
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I trust that you looked up installing Ubuntu on a USB?  I think I saw a link off of the ubuntu site, somewhere.
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: hrm. Well, maybe its time to re-engineer my approach...
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: yes, of course.
<thiebaude> speedhunt3r, i dont know ati, just nvidia, sorry
<Halitech> crescendo, xfce isn't bloated, xubuntu is bloated with everything they add to make it "easier"
<ic56> jrib: I did not know about the GUI.  Let me try.
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I knew a guy that was into doing this.
<hackerkid1031> no the system wont boot from usb i tried and tryed with Unetbootin
<chucky> SingAlong, so doesnt make any difference to my computer..just d GUI.. and i use ot from the log in screen right..?
<speedhunt3r> thiebaude, ty amyway
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: I don't know of a way to use the GUI installer to build a LUKS-encrypted disk, though.
<thiebaude> speedhunt3r, np
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I don't think you can.
<SingAlong> dtownhero: well i have lots of space here on my netbook. so i install window mgrs and just leave it as options and use the one i like as default. i right now have xfce, lxde and gnome on my netbook. but i screwed up my gnome while trying to remove the Ubuntu netbook remix app. so i never used gnome again
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, do you have another system? you could try a PXE boot install
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: FVWM-Crystal = awsome, used it for the longest time until my system died.
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: is it modern enough like lxde atleast?
<hackerkid1031> The Motherboard (EA81510A) is legacy so no it doesnt support usb boot in bios (newest ver ) P09
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves: maybe I could check the #lvm channel?  A lot of the tutorials point to LVM, but I know very little about it. :[
<hackerkid1031> yeah
<hackerkid1031> whats Pxe/
<hackerkid1031> ?
<SingAlong> chucky: it'll just use some space :P
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: hang on a sec...
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FVWM-Crystal
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
<dual> Can somebody help me with grep? http://dpaste.org/trdY/
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: whats the minimum ram i need for it?
<hackerkid1031> i dont have any windows machines...
<hackerkid1031> but ill look
<hackerkid1031> at the site
<jrib> dual: use the quotes
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: i have 1gb ram on my netbook but i need something that takes up less space coz my dev tools are heavy
<ic56> jrib: I am using an old Ubuntu (5.10).  Could you be more specific about "file> open a copy"?  I started File Browser, which I guess is a copy of Nautilus.  Navigated to the file I want to view, right clicked on the file, I don't see "open a copy".  Am I looking in the right place?
<engla> So who here maintains planet.ubuntu.com? Can we please turn off the drop shadows, titles are impossible to read
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: B/w it looks good :)
<fastputty> is there a way to limit a process to not run over 30% of cpu ?
<hackerkid1031> crap it requires a Windows computer
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: I pm'ed you.  Did you get it?
<Halitech> hackerkid1031, ok, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<dual> jrib, could you give me an example. I haven't used grep a lot
<chucky> Halitech, opera seems nice
<hackerkid1031> kk 1 sec
<chucky> Halitech, neat n fast too..
<jrib> ic56: that's too old (you should upgrade since you aren't getting security updates).  In the file menu, after you open the document once, newer versions of evince allow you to "open a copy"
<hackerkid1031> THanks btw
<dtownhero> SingAlong, what type of netbook is that? I don't think I could use one because of the tinyness... I'm like 6'5" 200 lbs with big hands (basketball player)
<Halitech> chucky, hopefully it will do what you need
<chucky> SingAlong, technically light weight on DEsktop environments=..?what?
<llutz> hackerkid1031: tried debootstrap?
<SingAlong> dtownhero: acer aspire one 150
<stefg> !breezy | ic56
<ubottu> ic56: Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<SingAlong> chucky: not much of gloss :)
<jrib> dual: hold on, let me try...
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: to be honest I have not used LXDE so I can't compare fvwm-crystal vs lxde  but I will say if you look up fvwm you will see it is one of the lightest out there. with the crystal theme it's great.
<SingAlong> chucky: exactly what you need :)
<dual> jrib: Thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: ya just read abt FVWM-Crystal. its meant for speed it seems.
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-4 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 156 kB
<thiebaude> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-3 (jaunty), package size 267 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<Dr_Willis> Roll your own.. pick a wm.. pick a file manager.. away you go. :)
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: i'm not a pro at linux. i just do a lot of web dev and my editor is emacs. so anything i should beware of to install FVWM-Crystal?
<jrib> dual: the title can have "?
<ic56> jrib: I am aware that 5.10 is out of service.  Thank you for clarifying what you meant about evince.  I see now that the option is not available in this version. :-(
<thiebaude> Dr_Willis, there are ton of them
<jrib> erm, dual : the title can have ':'?
<chucky> SingAlong, roger ill search on the synaptic P manager
<hackerkid1031> HALITECH THANK YOU! EXACTLY WHAT I NEEDED!!!!! YOU ARE FRIKKIN AWSOME ALONG WITH EVERYONE ELSE WHO HAS GIVIN ME ADVICE!!!!! TYTYTYTYTYTY!!!!
<Dr_Willis> jwm+rox filer. Is haney
 * hackerkid1031 is away: Brb Hacking Your Computer
<jrib> ic56: you know you can upgrade to dapper (6.06) which is LTS?
<dual> jrib, yes, but if that's not possible to make a "filter" for, it's ok
<jrib> !upgrade > ic56
<ubottu> ic56, please see my private message
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: how does it fair on a 10 inch netbook screen? i dont need too many panels filling up my screen
<dual> jrib, most times there's no :
<Creepzor_> is their a grub gui?
<Dr_Willis> it will proberly take longer to do a debootstrap install.. then it will to dowload a new cd. :)
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: you may need to do some work on the command line to get it setup.
<jrib> dual: something like: grep -o '"[^\"]*' | head -n 1
<stefg> jrib: but even Dapper is EOL on the desktop now ....
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: the pkg mgr says FVWM-Crystal is available. so do i still have to do some work?
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: for example I think you may need to setup network manager applet to start when you log in
<ic56> jrib: thank you but my reason for being on 5.10 is not naivete.
<jrib> stefg: that's true...
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: oh thats fine. i had to do that with lxde too. :)
<dual> jrib: I found a solution with sed http://dpaste.org/8xme/ (grawity in #linux helped me). But thanks for helping me
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: the nm-applet thing right. ya ya. :)
<scruffy5776785> check out these fugly lesbians from myspace http://uglydykes.hostzi.com
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: Yeah, you can start with whatever is in the repo and it's not too bad to update to the latest if you want
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: update? you mean build by source?
<scruffy5776785> check out these ugly lesbians http://uglydykes.hostzi.com
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: oh no. i dont want to build a desktop mgr by source. I havent tried that yet.
<mikinanuq> mikinanuq: It's usually a good idea to do it throug apt-get and then update it manuall if you want that way the depends all get put in
<sipior> scruffy5776785: go away.
<carresmd> scruffy5776785: lol
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: no, just copy files over
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: stuff like that
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: oh thats fine.
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: oh my its only 12mb,
<Fednux> hello
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: :D
<Creepzor_> is their a grub gui?
<Fednux> Tomorrow is China's National Day ,Parade is a very spectacular,It will begin at 10:00 am beijing, I hope you do not miss.
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: also, I just thought of a captcha
<Dr_Willis> Creepzor_:  teres a kde grub config tool.. but ive rarely used it.,
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Fednux
<ubottu> Fednux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Creepzor_> name?
<coffeej> i now have 2 displays set up, how do I switch between them
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: if you mess around with the themes, there is one that you loose the menu so you can't go back with the little diamond menu to your previous theme
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: you have to right click on the desktop or click on the desktop for the menu
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  using 2 monitors as seperate X displays?
<ubuntu> if a program doesnt respond under ubuntu, how do i kill it? (windows ctrl-alt-delete equivalent)
<chucky> SingAlong, does it have 2 workstations too?
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  if so try alt-ctrl-f7 and alt-ctrl-f8
<Halitech> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  use the 'xkill' command is one way
<Dr_Willis> !kill
<Halitech> ubuntu, killall -9 <package name>
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntu> it's the terminal
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  sure you just dont need a ctrl-c ? :)
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: what I'm talking about is the layout of the manels have themes.. I think I used laptop-top  or something like that
<Dr_Willis> open a 2nd terminal. use xkill, click on first...
<sczgilae> hello. im doing an script that give to the user a possibility to mount an network directory.   http://pastebin.com/d69c81afe          but a normal user has not permission to mount
<crescendo> Is there a place I can see the reasons for package inclusion decisions in each release of Ubuntu?  For example, I'd like to see why xchat-gnome was chosen over xchat
<foey> Can anyone help me with setting up Samba shares using the console. I'm using Ubuntu Server.
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: puts all of your bars across the top and nothing else
<sczgilae> i want to put the script on the Desktop and when they click i want that they could write a username and password
<stefg> !samba | foey
<ubottu> foey: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, i'm not sure.. pressing ctrl-c doesnt do anything
<stefg> !ebox | foey
<ubottu> foey: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  depends on how/what its hung i guess.. You can kill most anything with xkill
<coffeej> Dr_willis: yes, but instead of keeping the 2 separate, it has both x's but spread the desktop across the 2 instead of separating
<Halitech> ubuntu, Dr_Willis just make sure you don't click on a panel or the desktop :O
<foey> stefg : I'm not using Gnome, I'm using SSH to access and setup the server.
<stefg> foey: so is the main purpose of the server being a file server in a windows environmet?
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  you mean you can mouse over to the 2nd one?  I only use twinview for my nvidia cards.. i have both monitors working a single WIDE desktop
<foey> stefg : indeed, as well as a web server e.t.c.
<stefg> foey: take a look at ebox ...
<stefg> foey: less headache
<foey> stefg : can I use ebox via the terminal?
<coffeej> Dr_Willis:  yeah, what i wanted was 2 separate displays...
<Halitech> foey, ebox gives you a gui that you can load in a web browser to do your configurations
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  and your video cards are?
<stefg> foey: you connect to it with a browser. the server runs headless /X less, but you get a webgui
<foey> Halitech, Stefg : Ah, great. Thats exactly what I need. Thanks :-)
<jrib> foey: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html (which ubottu linked to)
<foey> :~$ sudo smbd
<Dr_Willis> !info sambadoc
<ubottu> Package sambadoc does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.3.2-1ubuntu3.1 (jaunty), package size 7806 kB, installed size 16060 kB
<coffeej> nvidia... something or other:-/
<foey> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.htmlhttps://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  i use the nvidia-settings tool to enable/disable/tweak twinview or whatever you want.. run it as root.. and RESTART the X server afterwards... (log out to gdm, and restart gdm)
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  ive never seen much need for 2 seperate X displays. I perfer the 'twinview' Wide desktop mode.
<thiebaude> coffeej, gksudo nvidia-settings
<coffeej> Dr_Willis: that's how i tried to config separate x, and it just seemed to give me twinview
<Dr_Willis> coffeej:  restart the X server after trying those settings for them to work properly.. run the settings tool as root.. save changes to the xorg.conf (and restart x)
<syk> anyone have a link to dual boot ubuntu and windows 7(ubuntu installed first)
<syk> tutorial*
<thiebaude> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<syk> ty
<thiebaude> syk
<thiebaude> np
<stefg> !grub | syk
<ubottu> syk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Baba_B00ie> whats a good iso editor for ubuntu, something similar to UltraISO on the windows platform
<Dr_Willis> Baba_B00ie:  depends on what you want to do with the iso.
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 345 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<eni23> i'm back anain. after a reboot still the same: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<mayajowo> tete
<Baba_B00ie> Dr_Willis, i want to modify a bootable cd. i want to add/update the virus patterns. i use a bartPE based disc.
<sabine_> Hi, my printer (Epson D68) does not print the parts with 100% black on the test page and thus no (black) text - the fields with 10-90% black are printed correctly
<mayajowo> hlpme to install coreldraw
<Dr_Willis> Baba_B00ie:  you are modifying a windows cd?
<llutz> mayajowo: /j ##windows
<genii> mayajowo: Why not instead install SK1 which can use .cdr   and vector graphics?
<mayajowo> hemm
<eni23> and i cant' play anythin on snd_hda_intel anymore (since yesterday???), it only plays cracking noise
<eni23> but the rme hammerfall still works
<stefg> sabine_: check that the black ink cartridge isn't empty, and that it is correctly snapped in the socket and that the jets are clean. I know that the D68 works (my gf has one) so it's probably mechanical
<eni23> how i can told all programms to use the hammerfall?
<eni23> (like firefox and vmware)
<sabine_> stefg: well, but the part with 90% black is printed just fine, 100% black however ist just blank
<tuser> looking for info to merge 2 apt caches...
<Jamolski> i need to apply an old patch to the latest kernel release
<Jamolski> is someone know how to do this
<Jamolski> http://people.debian.org/~tbm/dma/dma-patch
<stefg> sabine_: 90% black is still a lot of C, M. and Y .... you won't notice the K missing
<sabine_> stefg: I thought the point of the test page was to print sheer colors?
<john_diss__> anyone know a tutorial covering rsync and or luckybackup with windows & smb shares?
<mikinanuq> eni23: nothing changed? just stopped working?
<eni23> but when i choose rme-hammerfall in audio-config nothing sounds in totem etc. im going CRAZY, why, it worked fine a few days ago!!
<system404> hey guys on ubuntu jaunty im trying to enable visual effects but get error saying desktop effects could not be enabled been a while since ive used ubuntu but if i remember correctly i had to download something via synapptics could someone jog my memory please
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: no nothing changed
<stefg> sabine_: i'm talking of CMYK colors ... cyan magenta yellow and Kontrast (black). your black cartridge doesn't work, and the 90% is just a lot of the other colors
<eni23> last update i did 2weeks ago
<Feldegast> john_diss__ i came across a windows rsync package using cygwin
<mayajowo> why?+
<sabine_> stefg: I have configured RGB colors in the printing dialigue
<john_diss__> Feldegast I am trying to backup shares from an ubuntu box
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: the only  thing i did as root in the last time was change the ssh-port, but that's a complete different thing
<soUPERMan> how do you check for updates in command with jaunty?
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get update
<shane2peru> can I have two versions of ffmpeg installed on my system?
<Halitech> soUPERMan, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<system404> hey guys on ubuntu jaunty im trying to enable visual effects but get error saying desktop effects could not be enabled been a while since ive used ubuntu but if i remember correctly i had to download something via synapptics could someone jog my memory please
<mikinanuq> eni23: I think you may be able to explicitly tell the system to not load the hda intel module...
<sabine_> stefg: mtink reads that there is 69% ink in the black cartige
<Halitech> system404, have you installed the video card drivers?
<stefg> sabine_: still a 4 colour printer physically uses CMYK ... it's just processing. your black cartridge doesn't work
<soUPERMan> well....i tried sudo aptitude safe-upgrade after sudo aptitude update, is it correct Halitech
<eni23> here some infos about my sound-system: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=aec20604ca191065d1397344fc0b66e3fe921d13
<system404> i think they got installed during instalation
<mikinanuq> eni23: never tried it but may be in the /etc/modules  config. it could be that there's a conflict between the cards
<Feldegast> john_diss__ have a look at http://www.aboutmyip.com/AboutMyXApp/DeltaCopy.jsp
<system404> intel 945 chipset
<IdleOne> soUPERMan: yes that is fine
<Halitech> soUPERMan, that should work as well
<soUPERMan> thanks
<john_diss__> Feldegast thx
<Halitech> !intel | system404
<ubottu> system404: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: but why just from one day to another?
<system404> cool ill check out that link thanks man
<stefg> sabine_: take the black out, clean it and put it back .... and if the cartridge is old it might hve dried out, even i mtink or the printer thinks that there's still ink in it. your black cartridge doesn't work
<defdef> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 in vmware server, and while it is pulling correct DHCP/DNS info from our domain controller, I cannot ping google or browse the web. Any ideas?
<crescendo> I'd like to install a bootable OS to a LUKS-encrypted partition, and leave some space for a FAT32 windows-mountable (unencrypted) partition.  Where do I start?
<mayajowo> hem
<Baba_B00ie> Dr_Willis, it's a bartpe cd.. boots up in a pe enviorment. and with the disc i run scans for file system and virus's and many other goodies. but i just want to inject this disc with the newest antivirus patterns so i don't have to download them or use a usb key everytime. trying to keep disc updated
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: the problem is, that rme is a special hardware. sometimes its better to play sound on the intel
<soUPERMan> does anyone use slax linux?? sorry i know it's not the place but i kinda need help
<Prune> If I have an open application, can I add it to a favorite somewhere, or make an alias?
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mikinanuq> eni23: true that's strange... may be an IRQ issue somewhere.
<mayajowo> what sk1
<mattwj2002> I need help finding a print server that'll work with ubuntu....you know a device that take a usb printer and gives it ethernet capability
<lizzzy> So when I ftp to a remote computer (home computer, where I have 2 OS's installed - XP + Vista). It connects to vista and not XP, although I have XP up and running now.
<Baba_B00ie> Dr_Willis, basically i need a program for linux that's similar to UltraISO for the windows platform.
<sabine_> stefg: it's a new cartige, there is even black on the internal jet test pattern
<fferret> I'm having what appears to be a stack overflow issue with Imagewriter and Python
<mattwj2002> !printserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printserver
<paolino> hello, anyone can point me to the guide to set up my box as router ?  it's a desktop installation
<john_diss__> Feldegast unfortunately that seems to run on the win box.. I am trying to backup windows shares and smb shares remotely from rsync on ubuntu. LuckyBackup never identifies my shares as being valid any ideas?
<Feldegast> that connects to the rsync service on the remote box
<mayajowo> helpme install coreldraw
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: when you say it: the irq of the intel hda is every time different. i think that's not normal?
<llutz> mayajowo: /j ##windows
<Halitech> mayajowo, are you trying to install using wine or in windows or what?
<john_diss__> Feldegast - got it cheers
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<Feldegast> john_diss__ if you need the files to be backed up on a 2nd remote share, you will probably need to set up rsync between the 2 remote systems
<mayajowo> halitech? wine yes
<mikinanuq> eni23: well, IRQ problemss do happen but not very often I would think. The kernel might be trying to assign IRQ's differently than what the BIOS had and creates problems
<Baba_B00ie> heh, didn't even know that coreldraw was still in development. haven't heard a thing about it in years
<Halitech> mayajowo, you may want to check in #wine
<mayajowo> error in wine halitech why
<fferret> When I sudo ImageWriter, I get this:
<fferret> mgthompson@nala:~$ sudo imagewriter
<fferret> 1
<fferret> Traceback (most recent call last):
<fferret>   File "/usr/lib/imagewriter/imagewriter.py", line 112, in do_write
<fferret>     self.raw_write(source, target)
<FloodBot2> fferret: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fferret>   File "/usr/lib/imagewriter/imagewriter.py", line 150, in raw_write
<fferret>     src_size = float(data.stdout.readline().split()[4])*1.0
<fferret> IndexError: list index out of range
<mikinanuq> eni23: you can try disabling the hammerf BIOS and see if the intel works fine then you can know for sure if there is some sort of IRQ conflict
<Halitech> mayajowo, no idea as you didn't give an error message
<stefg> sabine_: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_D68 might get you further. I have a positive proof that the D68 just works out of the box on hardy, and there must have been some real stupid regression if it does not on later versions
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: the hammerfall is a pcmcia card and a device, i cannot set anything in the bios for it. but unplugit ;)
<mayajowo> no open halitech wine notsupprot
<mattwj2002> print servers anyone?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<Halitech> mayajowo, huh?
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: i got windows on the machine too. i will boot into it and try if the intel is workin there.
<t0s> im installing ubuntu do im making a 3gb swap area, i select logical for this correct?
<mattwj2002> !ignored
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ignored
<fferret> mattwj2002:  Using CUPS?
<paolino> anyone with net knowledge can tell me if setting up a bridge is the way to go to make my ubuntu box a router ?
<Halitech> t0s, no, select it as a swap
<llutz> t0s: doesn't matter
<mayajowo> what halitech
<mattwj2002> ummm
<mattwj2002> I am not sure
<gain_> hell
<gain_> o
<stefg> mattwj2002: most print servers anyway use an embedded linux, so you usually can use them...
<Halitech> mayajowo, what do you mean wine not supported?
<mikinanuq> eni23: looks like hammerfall is on 16 and intel is on 16 :( from that dump you sent
<NEWbuntu49589023> Hello everyone, I an somewhat new to Ubuntu.. and I have a question..
<mattwj2002> I am just looking to buy a print server
<t0s> ok, and the same with when i make a partition for / and /home? doesnt matter on those either?
<llutz> t0s: doesn't matter
<mattwj2002> I need to know which one would be compatible
<t0s> lol k
<fferret> mattwj2002 Oh, I thought you wanted to set one up.
<mikinanuq> eni23: so that's probably not it but worth a shot if you want to just do it for kicks and remove it to see if the intel works fine without the hammerfall in the system
<mattwj2002> the one I want isn't
<mattwj2002> "_
<mattwj2002> :)
<sabine_> stefg: ok, you were right, it works after cleanting the inkjets
<innomen> hey guys, Playign steam, defencegrid, and some of the graphics elemnts aren't rendering, are there any tips? do i need to "install" direct x or anything like that?
<innomen> !steam
<ubottu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<stefg> sabine_: i'm delighted to hear that :-)
<fferret> innomen:  Crossover is your friend.
<Halitech> mayajowo, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=440
<innomen> fferret, i'm not paying
<innomen> its linux
<mattwj2002> sorry for being kind of rude....I felt ignored
<mattwj2002> :(
<mayajowo> yes halitech
<innomen> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Halitech> mayajowo, what version are you trying to install?
<fferret> !imagewriter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagewriter
<mayajowo> versi coreldraw11
<mattwj2002> in regards to that imagewriter problem....
<mattwj2002> are you running out of memory?
<fferret> mattwj2002:  (*quirks an eyebrow*)
<NEWbuntu49589023> I have an older computer that has a AMD 3000+ 64bit process or with 1 gig of ram, using an AGP 6800 GT.. when I install Ubuntu 9.04 it goes smooth, when finished I wanted to turn on the graphical stuff, but get prompted to install Nvidia drivers... ok I do that... when the computer restarts it no longer uses the VGA port but wants to use the DVI port.. well my DVI port is bad on this one... how can I switch it????
<Halitech> mayajowo, but what version, I know you are trying to install corel draw
<fferret> mattwj2002:  Noty according to Sysmon or gtop
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<mattwj2002> just a thought
<mattwj2002> :)
<cjs> join #web2py
<cjs> #web2py
<cjs> join #web2py
<fferret> mattwj2002:  (*nods*)  And not a bad one.  No, this seems to be python related.
<IdleOne> cjs: /join #web2py
<NEWbuntu49589023> I have an older computer that has a AMD 3000+ 64bit process or with 1 gig of ram, using an AGP 6800 GT.. when I install Ubuntu 9.04 it goes smooth, when finished I wanted to turn on the graphical stuff, but get prompted to install Nvidia drivers... ok I do that... when the computer restarts it no longer uses the VGA port but wants to use the DVI port.. well my DVI port is bad on this one... how can I switch it????
<mayajowo> thank halitech
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: where do i find my application menu in fvwm-crystal?
<user2> Hey guys =)
<mikinanuq> the little crystal
<dios_mio> how can i get my own local language keyboard?
<NEWbuntu49589023> guess no one can help
<fferret> Newbuntu49589023:  Get a shorter nick, man.
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: the little crystal and then there are other icons, you click on them and they have more apps
<ashmew2> dios_mio : System > Preferences > KeyBoard > Layout
<Halitech> NEWbuntu49589023, does running gksudo nvidia-settings do anything?
<ashmew2> dios_mio : Select your country/local Language in there
<defdef> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 in vmware server, and while it is pulling correct DHCP/DNS info from our domain controller, I cannot ping google or browse the web. Any ideas?
<user2> @dios_mio: or export the right variable in a terminal
<user2> check /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> NEWbuntu49589023: look at nvidia xorg.driver options, "ConnectedMonitor" or "UseDisplayDevice"
<ashmew2> i <3 Terminal :D
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: the crystal shows only preferences menu along with junk like take screenshot etc
<Halitech> llutz, have to like people that stick around for 30 seconds after asking a question
<mecha-streisand> @defdef is the VM set for bridged? or nat?
<defdef> @ Mecha= bridged
<User789> I have an older computer that has a AMD 3000+ 64bit process or with 1 gig of ram, using an AGP 6800 GT.. when I install Ubuntu 9.04 it goes smooth, when finished I wanted to turn on the graphical stuff, but get prompted to install Nvidia drivers... ok I do that... when the computer restarts it no longer uses the VGA port but wants to use the DVI port.. well my DVI port is bad on this one... how can I switch it????
<fferret> I'm having what appears to be a stack overflow issue with Imagewriter and Python
<user2> @User789: try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<quantum> how can i open port 465
<defdef> What confuses me is that it pulls the DHCP/DNS info just fine, but still won't resolve anything
<user2> i mean, adjust your preferences
<mecha-streisand> @defdef have you tried doing a static?
<user2> @defdef: check /etc/resolv.conf
<fferret> When I sudo ImageWriter, I get this:
<fferret> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282261/
<quantum> it has been opened in the ufw but port scanner says its still closed
<User789> I have an older computer that has a AMD 3000+ 64bit process or with 1 gig of ram, using an AGP 6800 GT.. when I install Ubuntu 9.04 it goes smooth, when finished I wanted to turn on the graphical stuff, but get prompted to install Nvidia drivers... ok I do that... when the computer restarts it no longer uses the VGA port but wants to use the DVI port.. well my DVI port is bad on this one... how can I switch it????
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: now that you mention it, I did play around with the menu
<defdef> @ Mecha- no, not yet. @user2- I am not sure what you mean by "checking" that. Is that a config file that is located somewhere? Log file?
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: what happened?
<stefg> defdef: so is it set to bridged or host network ?
<user2> @defdef: yes, it defines your domain and dns servers. just open it in an editor and look for your nameserver. if its not defined there, you found your problem.
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: highly configurable. you add a little text file in your  .fvwm-crystal/Apps/etc...
<llutz> User789: look at nvidia xorg.driver options, "ConnectedMonitor" or "UseDisplayDevice"
<espenel> hello
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: also where do i set that laptop-top thing?
<Halitech> User789, have you checked in nvidia-settings?
<User789> ok
<User789> ya checked the settings
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: you can add just what you need or there is a tool that will create the menu for you
<User789> some how it won't let me switch back to the VGA
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: menumake or makemenu something like that
<defdef> @stefg- bridged. @user2- Alright I will check that, thank you. Be right back.
<Halitech> User789, did you run it with gksudo?
<User789> the DVI is bad its all red... I can use it if I turn the Red channel down... does that matter....
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: the laptop theme is somewhere in that crystal menu
<User789> Halitech.... Get app
<User789> well actually the first time it poped up as unrestricted driver
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: just click on the different ones and reload crystal when it asks you.
<User789> or something
<t0s> how many partitions are the you allowed to create?
<t0s> -the
<whileimhere> hi. I have several .vsd files from visio. Is there a way to look at them and edit them in linux?
<Halitech> User789, you need to run gksudo nvidia-setting, log out and then restart X
<ubuntu_> hi
<SingAlong> both menumake and makemenu return errors
<User789> ok
<ubuntu_> hello
<fferret> whileimhere:  Only if you install Visio using Wine or Crossover.
<llutz> t0s: max 4 primary or 11/27 via libscsi
<whileimhere> fferret: is there no way to get them converted?
<llutz> t0s: >4 are logical drives in extended partition
<Halitech> User789, or try gksudo nvidia-config .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691193
<soc> hi
<soc> are there any problems with the ubuntu keyserver?
<stefg> User789: the proprietary nvidia driver brings its own configuration tool (nvidia-settings). But i haven't found an opton in it to select dvi or vga on it. my understanding is that this is some sort of auto-detection on the card itself, and that might be broken, too, along with the dvi output
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: you may get a visio viewer to run in wine
<soc> somehow keyserver.ubuntu.com doesn't load here
<arand> soc: I t was down before might dtill be
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: check out this howto, it's informative. I remember I installed it from here when I did it. I'll look to see if there's something on the menu.  http://polishlinux.org/apps/fvwm-crystal-speed-and-transparency/
<fferret> whileimhere:  Stand by one moment...
<arand> soc: you could try another keyserver.
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: could try dia, openoffice.org draw or kivio
<whileimhere> okay
<whileimhere> I will do that first
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: thanks!
<defdef> Alright I checked resolv.conf and it told me the same thing that ifconfig did- that I have the correct DNS server. To test DNS as an issue though I tried browsing some sites by IP alone, still no response. I think the problem is with VMWARE somehow but I don't know where. Bridged mode is correct, right?
<nimrod|king> defdef: I always use nat, not bridged
<user2> @defdef: Bridget means that your VM is connected directly to your network.
<user2> @defef: try nat.
<The_Dead_91> hi all
<nimrod|king> !hi | The_Dead_91
<ubottu> The_Dead_91: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<eni23> mikinanuq: just back from windows- intel does not work ;(
<fferret> whileiamhere: There seem to be several converters at Freshmeat that convert Visio to FOSS formats, so I stand corrected.
<eni23> i think its something with the mainboard
<The_Dead_91> i want to pose you a question
<The_Dead_91> (if i can, sincerly :) )
<nimrod|king> !ask | The_Dead_91
<ubottu> The_Dead_91: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fferret> I'm having what appears to be a stack overflow issue with Imagewriter and Python
<fferret> When I sudo ImageWriter, I get this:
<mikinanuq> eni23: oh, well at least you're moving along :)
<fferret> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282261/
<stefg> defdef: yes, bridged mode means that it shares the physical interface with the host-machine, not the host machine acting as a router for the guests. so i'd head to #vmware (or is it ##vmware ? )
<eni23> damn its a nearly fresh mainboard :(
<The_Dead_91> Do you know any basic ide for ubuntu? (not for vb)
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<The_Dead_91> i'll kill that bot... XD
<mikinanuq> eni23: may be able to return
<mikinanuq> eni23: sure there's nothing in the BIOS or if you take out the hammerfall?
<mayajowo> tetst
<eni23> i take it out. bit it's the secound time i returned the mainboard
<mayajowo> halitech
<mayajowo> ham
<MaloenBCN> Ok, i have an IBM T30 with xubuntu, can i have some useful info on graphic/audio drivers, i checked all the nets.
<eni23> ﻿mikinanuq: the mb was faulty a few months ago, then i returned it
<eni23> and get a new but the same
<MaloenBCN> And hi everybody.
<llutz> MaloenBCN: take a look at thinwiki
<llutz> thinkwiki, sry
<stefg> MaloenBCN: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_8.04_(Hardy_Heron)_on_a_ThinkPad_T30
<microtech> MaloenBCN: that has a radeon 7500 in it
<mayajowo> ?
<MaloenBCN> ok the i should forget bout xubuntu then
<microtech> MaloenBCN: nevermind, theres a faq then lol
<_AaLinux> How can one know if it's 32 bit machine or 64 bit machine?
<eni23> i'm not lucky. i always get monday-machines ;)
<Maleko> where is ufw logs are stored in?
<microtech> _AaLinux: you mean from within the os?>
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Maleko> UFW
<MaloenBCN> yeah, thing is i wanted xubuntu there, but if hardy heron the only reasonable choice, then DL time
<_AaLinux> microtech: Yes.
<MaloenBCN> but cheers
<tarun> _AaLinux: i believe uname -a
<microtech> _AaLinux: uname -a   or  like action said  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: you can websearch the cpu model, uname -a    will tell you the arch of the linux
<microtech> ya uname is faster
<microtech> =)
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: i686 = 32bit  x86_64 = 64bit
<mayajowo> the ui language invalid? why
<mayajowo> help me
<microtech> ok
<odonata> if i have 2 powerconnectors and 3 drives, would it be possible to remove the systemdrive, plugin the 2 storage drives and copy files inbetween with an live cd?
<zilla1> my machine is connected to the DSL modem through a router. I've got internet decently fine, but I can't connect to the modem's IP (192.168.1.254) to administer it. my LAN addresses are set to 192.168.2.1 - 192,168.2.51 Anyone got an idea as to what boneheaded thing i'm doing wrong
<_AaLinux> ActionParsnip: cat /proc/cpuinfo , where is i686 or x86_64
<stefg> odonata: if you still have a working CD drive an enough ram
<llutz> odonata: sure
<mayajowo> helpme coreldraw12 in wine language invalid
<llutz> mayajowo: /j #wine
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: its not, those things are in the uname output, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name    will tell you the cpu make and model, you can websearch that
<odonata> stefg: theers 4gb of ram, and the drive is IDE. is ntfs read only still?
<llutz> mayajowo: /j #winehq, sry
<mayajowo> yes lluts
<stefg> odonata: no, ntfs-3g has write support now (although a bit slow)
<mayajowo> yes llutsz
<fortruth> join #ubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> odonata: all drives are now ide
<odonata> stefg: so 250gb would take some time i suppose?
<stefg> odonata: and consider preparing a USB thumb drive .... still faster than a CD
<nOStahl> hey guys i just tried to boot up my ubuntu laptop and it cant mount my hd  root partition and it fails to load    [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
<nOStahl> any ideas?
<_AaLinux> tarun: microtech: ActionParsnip: 2009 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux    , Is it 32bit or 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: you have a 32bit kernel so the OS is 32bit
<microtech> 32bit _AaLinux
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: you can however run a 32bit OS on a 64bit CPU
<odonata> ActionParsnip: SATA drives are ide drives?
<ActionParsnip> odonata: IDE = integrated drive electronics
<ActionParsnip> odonata: SATA drives have this so are IDE
<mayajowo> the ui language registrasi list is invalid coreldrawa12 in wine
<tarun> _AlLinux: it is 32 bit
<llutz> odonata: nope, they are all mapped through libata
<_AaLinux> ActionParsnip: How would i know if it's 64bit CPU or not?
<mayajowo> hem
<ActionParsnip> odonata: old drives didnt have this (and so had no cache or S.M.A.R.T.) and relied solely on the controller
<ActionParsnip> _AaLinux: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep name   and websearch for the output
<odonata> well
<_AaLinux> odonata: IDE=Integrated Developement Environment
<stanworld> oi,witch package contain the library GL for compiling projecct that require -lGL ?
<ActionParsnip> odonata: when people say IDE they usually mean PATA or parallel ata
<odonata> ActionParsnip: that would mean the old big flat interface?
<stefg> IDE like in integrated drive electronics
<ascheel> Can someone tell me the feasibility of playing Blu-Ray discs in Ubuntu?  Not copying, not ripping, JUST playing?  Looking into a Blu-Ray drive for my Ubuntu PC, but need to know if it's feasible
<ActionParsnip> odonata: yes
<mayajowo> undur2
<odonata> then the dvd drive is PATA :D and drives are SATA
<nimrod|king> _AaLinux: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<mayajowo> undur
<stefg> ascheel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<quantum> port 465 has been opened in the ufw but port scanner says its still closed
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: just finished going through this -> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/01/03/howto-install-fvwm-crystal-304-on-edgy/
<quantum> how can i open it?
<odonata> ActionParsnip: so the scenario of moving data from one NTFS to another NTFS would be no problem with 9.10 livecd?
<SingAlong> mikinanuq: just trying stumpwm now.
<hey_joe> can anyone tell me why i can't remote desktop over my VPN?
<mikinanuq> SingAlong: in case you feel adventurous and want to update your fvwm-crystal.. there is some compiling, I thought it was just a copy but it's not bad.
<hey_joe> do i need to allow non local connections?
<chucky> SingAlong, sorry was busy
<ActionParsnip> odonata: its not a problem at all
<SingAlong> chucky: np :)
<ascheel> stefg: so it's not just a matter of popping the Blu-Ray into the drive and hitting play.  :(
<mikinanuq> simulation: ah ok
<hey_joe> it works fine at home, within the local network constraints, and i can ssh, ftp, etcc over the VPN, so why no remote desktop?
<chucky> SingAlong, found 9 packages
<SingAlong> chucky: done installing?
<odonata> thank you then :D
<chucky> except lxnm i install d rest right..?what next?
<_AaLinux> nimrod|king: ActionParsnip: How could you be sure if it's 32bit CPU from this? http://pastebin.com/m1ec414dc
<chucky> SingAlong, except lxnm i install d rest right..?what next?
<stefg> odonata: if you just want a 1:1 copy you can simply use the dd command. that'S quicker than going thru the filesystem, because it just copies sector by sector on low level
<hey_joe> odonata: but dont forget to set bs=
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all !
<SingAlong> chucky: just click and mark lxde and it should be fine :)
<odonata> ehm
<nOStahl> hey guys i just tried booting up my ubuntu laptop and it cant mount the hard drivee. tried booting up a live cd and it wont mount the hd either.
<SingAlong> logout and go to session and select lxde. then go ahead
<stefg> odonata: like sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=4k
<nimrod|king> _AaLinux: yes, it's 64bit
<odonata> stefg, hey_joe: the source drive is a 250gb and the destination drive is a 1000gb
<mikinanuq> nOStahl: is there anything important on that HD?
<nOStahl> mikinanuq yes
<odonata> would that be a problem?
<chucky> SingAlong, so only lxde thats it not d rest?
<_AaLinux> nimrod|king: How could you be sure?What was that information from there?
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, what does : sudo fdisk -l says?
<Chun1> Hi - all of a sudden I'm without sound, in Jaunty - any advice? Everything is unmuted in volume control, and on full
<nOStahl> when i mount it in the live cd ubuntu it says mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, mising codepage or helper program, or other error
<SingAlong> chucky: yes. only lxde will do. but if it installs other pkgs go ahead. just dont install lxnm
<mikinanuq> nOStahl: well it could be that the actual hardware broke or just the partition tables or your file system is hosed, any sudden power outage before this problem started?
<^mNotIntelligent> Chun1, make sure nothing is set to lowest level
<stefg> odonata: ah, ok. that won't work directly, you'll end up with a 250G partition on the 1TB drive. you could only expand it later with gparted, but i think that'S to unreliable on ntfs drives
<mikinanuq> nOStahl: any clicking from the hd?
<nOStahl> mikinanuq its ssd
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, what filesys do you have on that?
<nimrod|king> _AaLinux: I can tell from your model name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz
<nOStahl> ext4
<chucky> SingAlong, roger..
<Chun1> ^mNotIntelligent: yep, all on max
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, then it should not be an issue, r u on jaunty
<nOStahl> aye jaunty
<nOStahl> so how do i fix this without loosing data
<^mNotIntelligent> Chun1, oops ,,,then no idea , did you try rebooting your sys, btw?
<Chun1> ^mNotIntelligent: yep, coupla times
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, what dmesg has to say regarding your hd ?
<_AaLinux> nimrod|king: How did you do that , searching?
<carresmd> dual, did you 'fix' your problem with that string?
<nimrod|king> _AaLinux: no searching, I just knew from experience.
<_AaLinux> nimrod|king: Is there any way to tell from cat /proc/cpuinfo directly?
<quantum> hi, i can send emails from the server, but can't receive them. using postfix + iptables. opened ports 110, 25, 143, 993, 995
<^mNotIntelligent> Chun1, no response from google either?
<grawity> quantum: Have you checked /var/log/mail.log? Have you tried connecting manually to the smtpd?
<dual> carresmd, the grep question I had? Yes. A guy in #linux helped me. Do you want to see the command we ended up with?
<nOStahl> http://www.pastie.org/636860
<quantum> grawity, can telnet to port 25 and port 110
<carresmd> dual, yeah.. I have been toying around with your problem as well and I did have a 'fix'
<grawity> quantum: 110 is only for retrieving mail, it's unrelated.
<dual> carresmd, 2 sec
<Chun1> ^mNotIntelligent: currently looking, but all I really have to work with is 'jaunty no sound' and there are probably hundreds of possible causes
<quantum> grawity, will look at mail.log again, but can't remember anything interesting
<stefg> !sound | cun1
<ubottu> cun1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stefg> !sound | chun1
<ubottu> chun1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<^mNotIntelligent> Chun1, i agree, but somehow we've to narrow it down,,,else it would be bit difficult to fix
<dual> carresmd, xwininfo -children -root|grep 'Spotify'|  sed -n '/Spotify/ s/^.* "Spotify - \(.*\)": .*$/\1/p'
<nOStahl> Unable to mount 4.0 GB Media         DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<grawity> quantum: Connect to port 25 from a _different_ PC (_not_ localhost). Type 'ehlo current-servers-hostname', then 'mail from:<your@address>', then 'rcpt to:<root@your-broken-server>', then 'data', then 'Subject: test', then just a single dot, and finally 'quit'
<jordanwb> Everytime my computer starts up, the resolution defaults to 800X600 instead of my native resolution of 1440X900 I have the binary nvidia drivers installed.
<stefg> !nvidia | jordanwb
<ubottu> jordanwb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<citrix>  I'm using ubuntu since 2+ years and I found my self need to know more I want to be a linux admin, I want to learn but I don't know from where to start or where to learn, please advice!
<carresmd> dual, great.. I'll continue working on the 'fix' nonetheless.. I just want it done :)
<stefg> !fixres | jordanwb
<ubottu> jordanwb: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nOStahl> so whats the verdict
<dual> carresmd, ok :)
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, the pastebin does nto have much information, is that all you 've ?
<joeyeye_> I'm having a weird delay issue with awn starting up tasks/programs - anyone able to help ?
<nOStahl> thats all it says in dmesg when i try to mount it
<nOStahl> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<quantum> grawity, ok, sec
<^mNotIntelligent> !details | joeyeye_
<ubottu> joeyeye_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Chun1> awesome: pulseaudio -k ; start-pulseaudio-x11 seemed to work.
<Beardbar> I have a client running a website on ubuntu that has been infected with malware, I want to remove the iframe that was placed on every php and html file. does anyone know how I could do this via the command prompt?
<jordanwb> ubottu: Yes I realise that. I've made a static xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 but Xorg still defaults to 800X600
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joeyeye_> I'm having a delay issue with awn starting up tasks/programs - when I click nothing happens until I move off the icon - does not seem to be correct behavior.
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, and you;re sure that disk is supported by your current OS?
<nOStahl> been running ubuntu for years
<grawity> Beardbar: What exactly was added? Just a single line?
<Beardbar> yes a single line which is an iframe
<nOStahl> just went to boot it uup this morning and it did this first time
<grawity> Beardbar: Can you PM me the entire line? Or at least the beginning of it?
<Beardbar> on every file of the site, which is about 35k plus files :( ya sure
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, are you sure your disk is okey?
<nOStahl> how do i check it
<chucky> singalong,its done installin now what?
<erUSUL> Beardbar: a little sed oneliner that removes the line and find would be able to do it ...
<^mNotIntelligent> nOStahl, use badblocks or e2fsck etc ....just google on how to use it properly...be careful
<steven__> hi
<grawity> Beardbar: Try this. First choose a file, make a backup of it (with 'cp'), and use:  sed -i.old '/^<iframe/ d' file.html
<steven__> need some help regarding hdd temperature
<^mNotIntelligent> ! hi | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<grawity> Beardbar: I think that _should_ work
<petersaints> guys... is there any problem accessing Windows 7 shares from Ubuntu?
<nOStahl> k googling now
<chucky> just installed lxde from synaptic package manager,how 2 make it work?
<Beardbar> grawity: yep have a backup, ok i'll try that
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | steven__
<ubottu> steven__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * ^mNotIntelligent will be right back in 5 mins
<grawity> Beardbar: I just told to create a backup because I'm not sure if that command works the way I think it does.
<killazzz> hi somewone know where i can find information about protecting computer and detection instrusion prevention system ......?
<chucky> erUSUL, just installed lxde from synaptic package manager,how 2 make it work?
<quantum> bad sender index
<gain_> hi all
<adnan> hi guys
<killazzz> hi somewone know where i can find information about protecting computer and detection instrusion prevention system ......?
<gain_> i'm using 2 monitors with ubuntu
<gain_> how can I set the monitor where gnome panels must stay?
<chucky> erUSUL, need some help,how do i login 2 lxde?
<stefg> killazzz: http://www.linuxsecurity.com/docs/LDP/Security-HOWTO/
<erUSUL> grawity: Beardbar and in all the entire site there are no legitimate uses of <iframe> ? at the beginning of the line ? the regext looks a little bit too general.
<erUSUL> chucky: never installed lxde myself; can not help you sorry
<chucky> LXDE anyone???????????/
<gain_> gnome-display-properties for the configuration
<chucky> erUSUL, thanx
<grawity> erUSUL: It probably is - already PM'd Beardbar one that matches just that specific tag
<erUSUL> chucky: sorry for not being of more help
<chucky> erUSUL, np:)
<erUSUL> grawity: cheers
<ksiuke> !ot > kisuke
<steven__> My hdd temp is 57-59 degress celsius IDLE. smartctl reports  FAILING NOW. I first notice this because of a shutdown due to overheat (proc temp are fine, 35 deg). Don't know if the hard disk even spins down but if I do hdparm -y /dev/sda it istantly spins-up again.
<stefg> steven__: time fo a backup, eh?
<ksiuke> !offtopic > kisuke
 * erUSUL nods
<dassouki> is there a way i can list my largest directories in terms of file size ?
<dassouki> in my home folder
<steven__> stefg, lol, it reports failing now only near the temperature sensor. I don't think the whole drive is failing.
<llutz> dassouki: something like: du -xh --max-depth=1 ~/
<LexR> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<stefg> steven__: would you bet your data on that?
<kisuke> !topic > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<dassouki> llutz: thanks
<Stumpie> Hello, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed on my other PC, I was wondering if it is possible to virtualize a  Macintosh OS, like OSX? I am looking at virtualbox, but there is no script for any macintosh OS. TIA :)
<kisuke> !offtopic >kisuke
<steven__> stefg, no ofc, will do a backup (already have one, usually I do a backup every 6 months and then I install the new release of ubuntu). Now i'm trying to fix this issue
<unoobtu> i got a stupid bash question..
<guntbert> !keyserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyserver
<erUSUL> dassouki: du -hS | sort -n | tail
<dorne> How do you set Shortcut keys in the gnome-terminal to 'disabled'?
<unoobtu> this piece of script won't work:     if [ "$WEB_ROOT"="" ]; then
<JuJuBee> When I do  cp -R ~/x ~/y I get a complete backup of folder x named folder y.  BUT when I do it a second time, I get /y/x  Why?
<kisuke> stumpie you can install OSX to a virtual machine but it will be a violation of apples EULA
<grawity> JuJuBee: Because the first time you do it, ~/y does not exist yet.
<unoobtu> running the script with bash ./script
<kisuke> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<stefg> steven__: whatever causes that temparauture: first you need to backup your data then investigate the situation. maybe the drive is just mounted in the wrong place (doesn't get enough airstream), maybe a bearing has failed and the drive is now grinding itself to death. However, i personally never find the trouble with broken drives worth the 50-100 bucks for a new one. half an hour of work...
<stefg> ...already equals the price for a drive so i'm quick in replacing them
<ghostlines> does anyone know how to open vim with a line automatically added by default like #!/usr/local/bin/python ?
<chucky> installed lxde need some help starting up anyone???
<JuJuBee> grawity: how do I do it correctly? so I can run the backup many times ?
<grawity> unoobtu: It should be:  if [ "$WEB_ROOT" = "" ];
<grawity> JuJuBee: For backups, rsync may be a little better.
<chucky> installed lxde need some help starting up .........anyone???
<waga> hello
<nimrod|king> steven__: I agree with stefg - just buy a new hdd
<steven__> stefg, I forgot to mention i'm using a notebook
<chucky> installed lxde need some help starting up .........anyone???
<JuJuBee> even for making a backup of a local folder in my home dir?
<unoobtu> grawity with spaces and without "then"? :o
<chucky> installed lxde need some help starting up .........anyone???
<grawity> unoobtu: Only add the spaces.
<waga> how can i format a floppy for FAT12?
<Stumpie> kisuke, that is ok, apple violated me when they bricked my iphone :) Would you happen to know what software I can use to do it? I have KVM, Qemu, and virtualbox at the moment.
<grawity> waga: mkfs.vfat
<unoobtu> grawity omg.. ok -__- works :P
<unoobtu> grawity thx a lot -___o
<chucky> installed lxde need some help starting up .........anyone???
<genii> waga: mkfs.vfat -F12
<kisuke> stumpie i'd have to use google... but in a couple of miites i will
<genii> (for specifially FAT12)
<grawity> Ximbinha: FYI, doing that can anger many users.
<JuJuBee> grawity: should I use rsync for such a simple task?  there is no simple cp syntax?
<dorne> I need my F1 when inside my school's iseries, and everytime I hit it, it shows the gnome terminal help =/
<stefg> steven__: that can be  a non-functioning fan or an acpi bug... however. notebook hd's are even more failuer prone. harddisks don't like to be thrown around
<ZykoticK9> chucky, log out as your user and at the GDM/KDM screen choose Session then select lxde
<Stumpie> kisuke, dont worry about it, I am googleing it :) Thanks for your help :)
<kisuke> stumpie offtopic why did they brick your iphone?
<grawity> JuJuBee: rsync is better for backups because it also checks which files were changed (instead of just copying the entire thing).
<grawity> JuJuBee: But about cp... try cp ~/x/. ~/y
<JuJuBee> grawity: ok fair enough...
<waga> is there any gui thingy for formatting a floppy
<JuJuBee> grawity: thanks
<chucky> ZykoticK9, ok thanx..will do so the start up screen is what ur reference is to?
<waga> ??
<Stumpie> my fat wife wanted to develope software for it, and she installed some hack to allow her to add applications from a non-apple store source.
<grawity> waga: What's wrong with mkfs?
<ZykoticK9> chucky, yup
<chucky> ZykoticK9, roger
<waga> i dont'
<steven__> stefg, ok thanks, will investigate on it. what about the drive that spins-up just after spindown?
<erUSUL> waga: maybe gparted can do it. or gnome-format
<Jill> who is there? O_o
<waga> i have to type mkfs.vfat -FAT12 <device name>  i don
<llutz> Stumpie: so it wasn't apple bricking it. troll away
<unoobtu> grawity i'm calling a script that exports a variable, but in the calling script i can't see that variable..
<waga> i don't know floppys name...
<grawity> waga: /dev/fd0
<grawity> unoobtu: How are you calling it?
<kisuke> stumpie virginize it
<Stumpie> llutz apple was the one who turned it off
<waga> waga@ubuntu:/media$ mkfs.vfat -F12 /dev/fd0
<grawity> unoobtu: When a script is _executed_ (like ./script), it _cannot_ affect the environment of its parent process.
<waga> mkfs.vfat 3.0.1 (23 Nov 2008)
<waga> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<waga> waga@ubuntu:/media$
<Stumpie> kisuke, thanks :)
<FloodBot2> waga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> steven__: as i said, it might be an acpi bug or can be damaged drive electronics. i'd use something like the UBCD or the SysResCD and linvestigate the smart logs and check it with the vendor utility
<waga> sorry, i did not know
<grawity> waga: sudo mkfs.vfat -F12 /dev/fd0
<unoobtu> grawity so what's the alternative? a global fixed var?
<grawity> unoobtu: What does the script do?
<waga> mkfs.vfat: failed whilst writing reserved sector
<unoobtu> grawity i got many separated scripts that works on a url, i want to set the url only in 1 place
<homovitruvius> NEED HELP: I have no outgoing mail on Ubuntu 9.04. I removed my firewall machine/routers and I now go directly to the ADSL modem. Can do pretty much everything on the net, _except_ telnet somehost 25. I don't think I've a firewall on this machine (ufw is inactive). Any ideas? Everything was working yesterday.
<unoobtu> grawity *without setting a fixed environment variable possibly
<waga> it worked
<stefg> unoobtu: environment variable, or a master script that sets the variable and *sources* the (sub-) scripts
<unoobtu> stefg there's a way to import a script into another?
<grawity> unoobtu: Try the 'source' command.
<stefg> unoobtu: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<unoobtu> grawity ok thx
<unoobtu> stefg thx i'll take a look
<stefg> unoobtu: BTW... what you actually want is functions that you can pass parameters to
<grant_> i have ub 8,40  but dont work very well
<dios_mio> how do i upgrade pidgin?
<Baba_B00ie> what telnet clients are available to linux ? i was looking for something to do old fashioned bbs's with. that supports ascii, extended ascii and color blocks
<mecha-streisand> anyone have any clues why my onboard gigabit network card is maxing out at 1MB/s?
<stefg> !telnet | Baba_B00ie
<ubottu> Baba_B00ie: telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<unoobtu> stefg hmmm.. not exactly.. i want just to call one of the X scripts that uses a fixed variable..
<kisuke> stumpie http://prasys.co.cc/2009/09/install-snow-leopard-on-a-pcs-the-easy-way/
<musschrott> hi, i'm planning to install winxp and ubuntu (or kubuntu) as a dual boot system. does anybody know a good tutorial/walkthrough for that?
<grawity> stefg: Tell that to BBS owners.
<unoobtu> stefg that's no point passing to each script the same val
<erUSUL> !dualboot | musschrott
<ubottu> musschrott: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<grawity> Baba_B00ie: 'telnet' is the most popular one.
<musschrott> thx a bunch, ubotto
<Baba_B00ie> stefg, why isn't telnet safe? because it doesn't encrypt user/pass ? i could care less man. it's for bbs's not doing remote admins
<grawity> Baba_B00ie: But in reality, it's not the telnet client that contains ANSI/color/whatever support... It's the terminal emulator that does. (xterm, gnome-terminal, and such.) The telnet program just passes all data.
<stefg> unoobtu: so you do not call the script (i.e. start it in its own process), but you source it (in the same process context)
<dao> is thre a linux mint cannel?
<erUSUL> !mint > dao
<ubottu> dao, please see my private message
<Baba_B00ie> grawity, the problem i had with the default telnet client in linux, i didn't know how to get it to display ansi chars and extended ascii
<stefg> Baba_B00ie: telnet is a builtin
<biznock09> I have a mini dell and need to connect an external modem any thoughts the drivers are for windows
<unoobtu> stefg yes it works now :-)
<grawity> stefg: It's not (it does come with a default install though)
<Ido_> Hello guys. I'd like to learn about Samba, or any other way to communicate Windows' home-network with Ubuntu/Xubuntu. Also I can't find where to download a version that fits Xubuntu in their website. Thanks in advance for your help.
<nOStahl> i had a power outage on ext4 setup cant boot the computer now. what do i do
<erUSUL> Baba_B00ie: maybe MUD clients are more featurefull for normal telenet too ?
<Baba_B00ie> grawity, can you suggest how to get gnome-term  to properly display ansi, ascii exended ascii ?
<TheCheeze> Ido_, open up the symantec package manager and seach for SAMBA
<grawity> TheCheeze: Synaptic*
<grawity> Ido_: In most Linux distributions, software is installed through a package manager. In Ubuntu, the package name is 'samba' - use either Synaptic or apt-get.
<TheCheeze> grawity, ty
<kisuke> !mint >kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> Baba_B00ie, qterm is a BBS client - not sure if it supports telnet BBS though - but you could give it a shot
<zmax> oi
<grawity> Ido_: Also, Ubuntu is Debian-based, so if there's no version for Ubuntu, the Debian packages usually work.
<Baba_B00ie> ZykoticK9, thanks i have tried qterm in the past w/o good luck. i'll see if i can find the latest devel and it's progress
<Ido_> grawity: alright, thanks. Is there any info i'd need to know about Samba I won't find in the website directly? Plus, i've been told about it from the Xubuntu server though the guy who told me about it doesn't know much about the program. Can I communicate a Windows computer in my house through Network using it?
<mikinanuq> nOStahl: you may need to boot to miniPE or puppy, not sure if puppy has data recovery tools. Try to recover what you can then reformat the ext4 in question and start over :(
<biznock09> can anyone help with trying to get an external modem to work when the drivers are designed for windows
<erUSUL> biznock09: dial up modem ? usb or serial ?
<biznock09> dial
<stefg> !dialup | bizn
<ubottu> bizn: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<biznock09> yeah
<grawity> Ido_: Yes, you can use samba to connect to Windows machines -- samba is essentially a Linux implementation of SMB, the protocol Windows uses for file and printer sharing. (Also, I guess you meant the Xubuntu channel?)
<erUSUL> biznock09: USB or serial port ?
<biznock09> usb
<ZykoticK9> Baba_B00ie, also you could look into adding a vga font "vga.pcf" I had much more success using it to render ANSI/ASCI with gnome-terminal.  Good luck man (old school BBSs rule!)
<stefg> biznock09: forget about the wondows drivers. you can't use them
<biznock09> i figured
<Ido_> grawity: Yeah, sorry, I confused.
<Ido_> Anyways, thanks a lot. This package-based system looks useful.
<Baba_B00ie> ZykoticK9, heck ya man thanks
<erUSUL> biznock09: can you do this. in a terminal do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the modem paste the new lines that will appear on the screen
<mikinanuq> nOStahl: google  for  ext4 partition repair, you may be able to run fschk on it
<erUSUL> !paste | biznock09
<ubottu> biznock09: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<albert> ubuntu italian what is the chan?
<erUSUL> !it | albert
<albert> please.
<grawity> !it | albert
<ubottu> albert: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<albert> thanks
<biznock09> so i just put that line in the terminal and thats it
<biznock09> ?
<erUSUL> biznock09: press enter
<paipimenta> hey peeps, I just used pvmove and pvresize to shrink my lvm partition that ubuntu is on
<biznock09> ok
<phaer> hi. I am using thunderbird 2.0.0.23 on Ubuntu 9.04. And after i created a new account it tells me "3 new messages" in the statusbar, but i cant see those messages. there are no new mails in the local folders and there are no new folders. any ideas?
<albert> i have one problem with my desktop
<albert> i remove cairo-dock
<erUSUL> biznock09: you will se 10 lines of the system log. then lpug the modem more lines will appear
<paipimenta> now I need to Create an NTFS partition for windows (using fdisk or whatever tool you are familiar with)
<albert> and after reboot
<paipimenta> how do I do that?
<albert> i have black screen
<albert> why?
<paipimenta> phaer: pop? imap?
<grawity> paipimenta: mkfs.ntfs from ntfsprogs, I think.
<ZykoticK9> albert, try to keep your posts on one line
<phaer> paipimenta: oh sorry, pop.
<albert> ZykoticK9, ok :D
<erUSUL> paipimenta: i do not think windows can mount a  lvm volume/parition
<paipimenta> grawity: can I do that while online on /  ?
<albert> i remove cairo-dock and after reboot i have black screen but with mouse. why?
<biznock09> erusul: nothing happend
<grawity> erUSUL: It cannot.
<paipimenta> erUSUL: I shrank my other partitions/lv/pv so that I can create a non-LVM for windows
<dorne> never mind, dumb luck lead me to press backspace to disable the keys in gnome-terminal. thanks.
<grawity> paipimenta: Of course. mkfs only affects that specific partition you run it on.
<erUSUL> biznock09: o.0! nothing when you plug the modem ?
<dorne> :D
<erUSUL> paipimenta: ok
<paipimenta> good... I spent all night in damn busybox
<biznock09> erUSUL: no nothing when i put the line in
<fccf> biznock09: correcting erUSUL ... it is ... tail -f /var/log/messages
<quantum> grawity, (sorry for the delay) i can send myself an email from the inside
<grawity> quantum: And from the outside?
<paipimenta> fell asleep during my biggest pvmove
<quantum> but not from gmail to the mail server...
<erUSUL> fccf: « man tailf »
<phaer> paipimenta, no ideas?
<grawity> quantum: Does the log say anything about gmail.com?
<paipimenta> what kind of email acct is it?
<paipimenta> hotmail? gmail? yahoo? other?
<quantum> grawity,  /var/mail.log right?
<biznock09> fccf
<biznock09> fccf still nothing
<grawity> paipimenta: Neither, a separate mail server.
<alabd> good day everyone ,what is seehorse daemon ?
<grawity> quantum: /var/log/mail.log
<wrapster> what are APT alternatives?
<paipimenta> I've had bad experience losing messages on a webmail server because POP on a mail client took it off permanently
<paipimenta> that way, another mail client didn't get it
<fccf> erUSUL: I learn something new everyday
<unoobtu> oookk another little question O:-)
<grawity> paipimenta: Meh, ignore the last one
<erUSUL> biznock09: what is the model name of the modem? have you googled it ?
<alabd> good day everyone ,what is seahorse daemon ?
<wrapster> is there anything known like that.. and what do they do.. Can anyone let me know where i can find docs on it?
<unoobtu> i want to pass acpi -V result to a function urlEncode
<erUSUL> fccf: like everyone else here ;P that's the point
<kisuke> alabd seahorse is the gnome keyring where wireless network passwords and PGP/ ssh keys are storedare stord
<paipimenta> I use evolution, sorry
<quantum> Sep 30 19:10:01 quantum postfix/smtpd[15565]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] <-- could this be it, that it listens to the loopback?
<grawity> alabd: seahorse-daemon is the passphrase caching agent used by GNOME.
<erUSUL> alabd: seahorse manages your encryption keys in gnome
<grawity> kisuke: Not exactly. gnome-keyring is a separate process.
<biznock09> erUSUL: rdo2-d400
<unoobtu> i tried with urlEncode `acpi -V` but now i got to concat the returned string with another
<quantum> grawity, Sep 30 19:10:01 quantum postfix/smtpd[15565]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1] <-- could this be it, that it listens to the loopback?
<fccf> wrapster: what are you trying to do??
<grawity> quantum: No, it should listen on all interfaces ([::] or 0.0.0.0) -- it's just you connecting to localhost.
<stefg> biznock09: get around to d/l ScanModem and run it. it will tell you anything you need to know
<biznock09> erUSUL: nothing happens when i do that line
<alabd> thanks
<grawity> quantum: Is the mail server accessible from the outside Internet? Can you PM me its address?
<quantum> grawity, nothing about gmail
<quantum> PM?
<wrapster> needed to modify the jdk pkg to add a few things.. i was told to look at what APT alternatives are!!!
<wrapster> thats all
<grawity> (PM = 'private message')
<wrapster> fccf: what could that be?
<digilord> Where does Ubuntu store spelling corrections that you add in an application like gedit?
<kisuke> grawity read *buntu uses seahorse (ubuntu.com been a while) and my keying said it was seahorse
<biznock09> stefg: what is d/l can i get that from add/remove
<stefg> biznock09: please see the dialup howto
<quantum> grawity, i can email you ...
<chmac> I have fuse-utils installed. Any idea why `modprobe -l fuse` returns nothing?
<stefg> !dialup | biznock09
<ubottu> biznock09: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<quantum> than you can have the whole header...
<ZykoticK9> biznock09, d/l usually means Download
<guntbert> biznock09: d/l is "short" for download :-)
<unoobtu> ok, the clean question is, how to make that work: curl "$WEB_ROOT?data=" urlEncode `acpi -V`
<grawity> quantum: Okay, try.
<fccf> wrapster: what are you trying to add to the JDK, there might be an alternative .deb package that includes the Java Libraries you are looking for
<erUSUL> biznock09: i do not find any relevant on google... seems that you are out of luck...
<erUSUL> biznock09: does it appear if you do « lsusb » on a terminal ?
<wrapster> fccf: sorry got cut out..
<nOStahl> http://pastie.org/636940   when i try to repair my ext4 system thats what i get
<nOStahl> any ideas
<fccf> wrapster: what are you trying to add to the JDK, there might be an alternative .deb package that includes the Java Libraries you are looking for
<wrapster> fccf: im want to create a few symlinks to /usr/java for my purposes...
<llutz> chmac: it's fix in kernel, no module
<chmac> llutz: Oh, ok, thanks. Sounds like the issue is in vmware then... :-(
<tdn> How do I open a video streaming URL like this: mms://wms.dr.dk/nas01/auto/cms/Resources/dr.dk/Nyheder/2009/09/13f9ee91-c9eb-472a-9d9c-da2b3e12b3d0/3519661_lbak_KONTANT29092009@169.wmv ?
<unoobtu> grawity how to make that work: curl "$WEB_ROOT?data=" urlEncode `acpi -V`
<llutz> chmac: grep -i fuse /boot/config-2.6.28-15-generic
<wrapster> and why is /usr/bin/javac -> /etc/alternatives/javac done?
<llutz> chmac:or even:  grep -i fuse /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<unoobtu> grawity the problem for me is how to concat the function result to the rest..
<wrapster> for all java* files?
<tdn> How do I *save* a streaming video URL like this one: mms://wms.dr.dk/nas01/auto/cms/Resources/dr.dk/Nyheder/2009/09/13f9ee91-c9eb-472a-9d9c-da2b3e12b3d0/3519661_lbak_KONTANT29092009@169.wmv?
<erUSUL> wrapster: becouse ubuntu offers more than one java compiler/jdk
<digilord> tdn: Use VLC
<erUSUL> wrapster: there gcj (gnu gcc) openjdk and sun's java jdk for a start
<chmac> llutz: Thanks, fuse is enabled I think, says "CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y"
<biznock09> erUSUL: bus info came up
<erUSUL> there is*
<biznock09> erUSUL: but when i plugged the modem in nothing
<erUSUL> biznock09: is something related to the modem in there?
<llutz> chmac: yes,  a module would have "....FS=m"
<grawity> unoobtu: $(urlEncode blah)
<unoobtu> grawity great thx!
<chmac> llutz: Ok, gotcha, I'll try getting the latest version of vmware, see if that helps, thanks
<wrapster> erUSUL: i need to handle the SUN jdk
<biznock09> erUSUL: doesnt look like it
<ZykoticK9> tdn, mplayer can copy streams, see http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-streamcopy.html
<nik0z> hey, any Google Wave invites here???
<fccf> wrapster: apt really has nothing to do with that ... if you wanted to create a package that has those symlinks, it would be a matter of packaging symlinks, .. you can get help with packaging in #ubuntu-motu
<paolino> hi, is there anything more than ip forwarding I should set on in my box which is not a server edition , to use iptables to do routing ?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nik0z
<ubottu> nik0z: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wrapster> fccf:provide symlinks to /usr/java/
<wrapster>                 as the default path is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun.
<wrapster> fccf: that exactly what i want to do.. but was told to look at APT alternatives..
<wrapster> fccf: what are these alternatives?
<wrapster> is it something like aptitude as opposed to apt?
<paolino> from wireshark I'm receiving packets on my LAN interface but it seems it's not forwarding them on the WAN one
<tdn> ZykoticK9, ok.
<fccf> wrapster: aptitude is a text-mode front end for apt ... like synaptic in the GUI
<fccf> wrapster: reccommend reading 'man ln'
<digilord> Where does Ubuntu store spelling corrections that you add in an application like gedit?
<Xoop> How do i remove something from my system isnt it (sudo apt-get autoremove programname)
<digilord> Xoop: sudo apt-get remove appname
<iceroot> Xoop: sudo apt-get remove paketname  for removing the paket or sudo apt-get purge paketname   for removing the paket and its config
<Xoop> I lost apache2.conf in the /etc/apache2 dir and i cant seem to remove or get it back
<iceroot> Xoop: in old ubuntu-versions its sudo apt-get remove --purge paketname instead of purge paketname
<Pici> iceroot: fyi, they're called packages, not pakets
<t0s> can someone help me create a partition to install windows 7? im trying to dual boot with ubuntu. not sure how to do it the way i have my partitions setup cuz i think windows 7 uses 2 paritions this is what my paritions look like now http://i34.tinypic.com/rjpr1y.png
<choreo> LInux vs windows, which is which
<iceroot> Pici: ok...
<Xoop> For some reason when i sudo apt-get remove apache2, apache2 is still there
<Xoop> Although it says it uninstalled it and removed it from my system
<iceroot> Xoop: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2  to get the defaults
<Xoop> It says its not installed
<Xoop> but it is
<iceroot> Xoop: what is still there? /etc/apache2/ or the package?
<genii> Xoop: sudo apt-get remove --purge whatever
<Xoop> The dir is there with all the files except for apache2.conf
<choreo> how can i install windows application to my ubuntu
<iceroot> Xoop: please read what i have say about remove and purge
<grawity> !wine | choreo
<ubottu> choreo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<choreo> what is wine
<grawity> choreo: It's a Linux program that allows you to use Windows programs on Linux.
<genii> !wine | choreo
<ubottu> choreo: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<choreo> is it from the terminal
<iceroot> choreo: please read what ubottu gave you and see also the link
<unoobtu> why can't i return that from a function? return `acpi -V | perl -MURI::Escape -lne 'print uri_escape($_)'`
<grawity> unoobtu: In bash, a return value can only be an integer.
<grawity> unoobtu: But you can set variables inside functionsa.
<unoobtu> grawity oh my frog!
<chattta> Hi, I'm trying to make audio cd from a few mp3s, but Brasero (burner prog) says: "Make sure the appropriate codec is installed"
<dbugger> Hey guys
<Pici> Xoop: apache2 is a metapackage, you'll need to use apt-get autoremove to remove the packages it depended on.
<dbugger> Is there a way that videos show properly evenwhen compiz is being used?
<stefg> !codec | chattta
<ubottu> chattta: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unoobtu> grawity oook thx -__+
<chattta> what package should i add?      also, dvd's wont play.  i've already added "GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin"
<soreau> dbugger: Depends on which graphics driver
<pancake> how can I insert a kernel module which is from the same kernel version but from not the ubuntu one?
<pancake> Im getting "disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<stefg> !medibuntu | chattta
<ubottu> chattta: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dbugger> soreau, Im using ATI
<choreo> ok tnx a lot its work....
<AgentArmstrong> howdy
<soreau> dbugger: There are two drivers for ati cards. With the proprietary one, video will be slow and poor quality
<choreo> how about network, how to share my drive(s) to other pc connected to my pc
<madxmas> hi
<unoobtu> grawity now inside the function i do: urlEncodeRES=`$1 | perl -MURI::Escape -lne 'print uri_escape($_)'` still failing..
<choreo> how about network, how to share my drive(s) to other pc connected to my pc
<digilord> Neve rmind I found it
<grawity> unoobtu: You forgot an echo.
<madxmas> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Freku> type howto ubuuntu in youtube and see movies about sharing drives
<grawity> unoobtu: And so it's trying to execute $1 (well, the contents of it) as a command.
<Niklas_B> Heard that Ubuntu 10 was announced... Any release date of Beta?
<dbugger> soreau, Well, obviously I want the good quality and speed. (I hope that's the one im using). So can I fix the compiz issue?
<unoobtu> grawity ok.. thx for the patience
<zvacet> !samba | choreo
<ubottu> choreo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<grawity> unoobtu: urlEncodeRES="$(echo "$@" | perl -Mblahblah)"
<stefg> !nfs | choreo
<ubottu> choreo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<soreau> dbugger: Which graphics driver are you using and which model card
<fccf> digilord: where? I'd like to know
<dbugger> ATI radeon 200M
<dbugger> I guess im not using the propietary, since it worked off the box
<digilord> fccf: .enchant/en.dic
<digilord> fccf: .config/.enchant/en.dic
<digilord> Sorry
<deviL_night> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<unoobtu> grawity great :) i am passing a string to execute, so i passed "acpi -V" to func, used inside `$1 | perl blablabla`
<erk_> gets
<unoobtu> grawity you're safe for now O:-)
<soreau> ! who | dbugger
<ubottu> dbugger: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dbugger> soreau, sorry :)
<choreo> ok thanks a lot
<soreau> dbugger: What does glxinfo|grep renderer say?
<dbugger> MESA
<dbugger> soreau, but dont worry. I fixed it right now with VLC :)
<sczgilae> anybody knows if normal users can mount in the konsola an shared network directory ?
<grawity> sczgilae: Only a GVFS mount. Are you using GNOME?
<grawity> sczgilae: gvfs-mount smb://user@host/share/
<pancake> is there a way to force the module insertion of different version?
<pancake> i dunno what's the ubuntu kernel checking
<Xoop> It keeps saying apache2 is not installed so it cannot be removed, but it is clearly still installed
<sczgilae> grawity: im using kubuntu. i see that by dolphin i dont have problems but in the konsola yes
<soreau> dbugger: With the open driver you always want to use xv vo driver for your player. For totem, set it in gstreamer-properties. For vlc, set it in vlc prefs. for mplayer, its slightly more complicated taking info from xvinfo
<ChogyDan> Xoop: is the apache process still running?
<soreau> ugh
<Pici> Xoop: Did you see the advice that I gave you a little bit ago?
<Xoop> The process isnt there
<hghgd> can i run both bootchart and boot graph at the same boot?
<Xoop> I tried that to Pici
<Pici> Xoop: You may also want to take a look at the output of: dpgk -l | grep apache
<Pici> Xoop: sorry, dpkg -l | grep apache
<Bof> Hi, I'd like to have some info about configuring Xorg, am'I at the right place?
<Kazha> Kazha's Uptime: 20:46:56 up  5:59,  2 users,  load average: 0.92, 1.01, 1.09
<Kazha> ups
<^mNotIntelligent> nopes, Bof
<Bof> Ok... thanks.. but where should I go?
<^mNotIntelligent> !ask | Bof
<ubottu> Bof: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bof> Thanks ubttu !!! I've just discovered the channel... sorry for the stupid questions
<markl__> sound support in karmic seems to be broken, whenever a skype noise plays, it pauses rhythmbox until the skype noise is done
<markl__> is that a bug or a feature?
<petersaints> does anyone know how to build samba 3.4.1 from source?
<Flannel> markl__: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<^mNotIntelligent> markl__, must be a bug
<kielanmatt_> hi how do i get rid of cpufrequency scaling
<markl__> Flannel: ok thanks
<kielanmatt_> i want to have in a bug mode
<^mNotIntelligent> kielanmatt_, why do you wnat to do that?
<kielanmatt_> so it shows up an error at login
<markl__> ^mNotIntelligent: yeah i would think so but maybe there isn't a way to play more than 1 sound at a time with this driver or something goofy
<kielanmatt_> well cause It fucks up my overclock
<Bof> It seems that X11 use a lot of cpu, does anyone know how to check and possibly fix that ?
<^mNotIntelligent> markl__, you can check that out in launchpad/ #ubuntu+1
<twig11> Any ideas about why APTonCD would use up all my system memory and then crash while doing the initial scan after launching? I'm running Jaunty on an old machine with a PentiumIII processor and 512Mb RAM.
<t0s> can someone help me make a partition to install windows 7 to dual boot, not sure how with the way i have my partitions for ubuntu set up they look like this right now http://i35.tinypic.com/vq3c7q.png
<disappearedng> Hey is there a good manga reading app
<sczgilae> anybody knows if normal users can mount in the konsola an shared network directory ?
<^mNotIntelligent> twig11, you're mem is terribly low
<grawity> ^mNotIntelligent: your*
<^mNotIntelligent> grawity, right, thankx
<kielanmatt_> so how?
<LjL> !info comix | disappearedng this at least supports right-to-left
<ubottu> disappearedng: comix (source: comix): GTK Comic Book Viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-1 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 1456 kB
<kielanmatt_> would i go on about purging cpu scaling
<kielanmatt_> ?
<disappearedng> thx
<twig11> ^mNotIntelligent: I know but it runs everything else I'm using it for, and I wouldn't think AptonCD would need that much.
<Armageddon> how do i so a physical check for my hard drives ?
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ?
<strangelove_> hi, i have a problem with starting desktop, i just logged out 2 hours ago, and now when i try to turn on computer i can see ubuntu progress bar and then - only black screen with my cursor (i have autologin on) what might be wrong?
<^mNotIntelligent> twig11, yep,,,make sure you dont have anything running in the background consuming memory
<kielanmatt_> cmon?
<kielanmatt_> cpu freq scaling
<kielanmatt_> how to get rid of it?
<^mNotIntelligent> !patience | kielanmatt_
<ubottu> kielanmatt_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<shai> Armageddon, You can start from a live CD and run fsck (depending on your filesystem type)
<NUKER> how can i connect to gprs
<Armageddon> shai, already have ubuntu :) why do I need to start it from a livecd ?
<jigspan> hi anyone help me?
<twig11> ^mNotIntelligent: I don't. Background operations are only using a bit over 100Mb. What app needs 400Mb RAM? Not APTonCD I'm pretty sure.
<kielanmatt_> i unistalled all my cpufreq packages
<kielanmatt_> what is wrong
<kielanmatt_> ?
<Bof> I looked to my xor.conf file and it is empty... is there a problem with my configuration?
<shai> Armageddon, I don't think you can do a physical filesystem check without one ...
<fccf> t0s: I'd shrink sda7 approiately ... and create a new NTFS partition at sda8 making it bootable ... this will temporairly break ubuntu .... then boot with live CD ... make sda1 bootable again and follow instruction at !dualboot to add the windows lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<orwell> how to install from USB ?
<jigspan> shai: can u help me?
<fccf> !dualboot > t0s
<shai> Armageddon, I suppose you can schedule a filesystem check on next reboot though...
<^mNotIntelligent> twig11, yep.... i do think the same....no idea what else could be the issue :-(
<shai> jigspan, You're gonna need to ask something for people to help you...
<jigspan> yes
<fccf> !anyone | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^mNotIntelligent> jigspan, go ahead
<jigspan> ofcource
<twig11> ^mNotIntelligent: Thanks for the suggestion anyhow. :-)
<^mNotIntelligent> twig11, no probs :-)
<bin_strout> Greetings i have this problem with the wlan in ubuntu: i have the rtl8187b card using ndiswrapper, and when i'm trying to connect to the network i get "Link quality:0 Signal level:0 Noise level:0" I can connect to that specific network from Vista (!).
<jigspan> how to configure clamav
<Bof> My xorg.cof file is empty, is there a problem with my configuration?
<bin_strout> Anyone having a similar problem : S?
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<jigspan> can anyone tell me how to configure clamavd
<^mNotIntelligent> !patience | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Bof> I looked to my xor.conf file and it is empty... is there a problem with my configuration?
<jigspan> what do u mean?
<twig11> Weird problem with APTonCD: as soon as I launch it and it begins the initial package scan, it begins sucking ever-increasing amounts of RAM until it uses up all 400MB I have free. Then, before the scan is finished, it crashes. What could be the problem?
<MenZa> I hope you mean xorg.conf, Bof
<Bof> Yes MenZa
<MenZa> Also, Bof, please refrain from repeating yourself too often.
<llutz> Bof: it's not needed anymore in most cases since hal manages all that stuff
<fccf> !virus | jigspan
<ubottu> jigspan: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mgv2> how can i erase an dvdrw?
<Bof> Ok... but I asked cause X11 takes a lot of cpu...I try to find why?
<llutz> mgv2: usually not needed, dvdrw+rw-format
<jigspan> fccf, no i have just installed it and need to work it
<mgv2> llutz, is that a commant or i just burn over again?
<walkie_> hello, how to save iptables and ip6tables  rules after reboot in ubuntu?
<llutz> mgv2: usually you just overwrite them, but you can force "formatting" with that command
<fabio_> ma qualcuno parla italiano?
<twig11> My fresh installation of APTonCD consumes all available memory (about 400Mb) and crashes before even completing the initial package scan. What's wrong? I'm running Jaunty on on older machine with a Pentium III processor and 512 Mb Ram.
<llutz> !it | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jigspan> fccf, where r u?
<Quazar> Hi all, does anyone know how to fix this error?
<Quazar> (gvncviewer:4274): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks",
<mgv2> llutz, ok thank you - do you know of a good gui file wiper?
<llutz> mgv2: nope
<genii> walkie_: See manpages for iptables-save and iptables-restore
<fccf> jigspan: this is a rather exaustive guide http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-318091.html
<fccf> jigspan: physically California USA
<Bof> Xorg takes a lot of cpu, video card Intel GM965/GL960, any idea  how to fix it?
<fccf> !intel | bof
<ubottu> bof: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<jigspan> fccf, thanks for it but can u explain more about it here
<Bof> Thx ubottu... I'll go check
<Quazar> Anyone?
<Quazar> ..........
<Niklas_B> Heard that Ubuntu 10 was announced... Any release date of Beta?
<mgv2> does anyone knows of good gui file wiper?
<fccf> jigspan: I'm not going to hold your hand for something I truly believe is unnecessarry
<walkie_> genii, is there some 'daemon' what use iptables-save and -restore during boot in ubuntu, like it is in redhat-like distributions?
<ChogyDan> Niklas_B: yeah, the schedule has been published
<fccf> !karmic | Niklas_B
<ubottu> Niklas_B: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jigspan> fccf, ok thanks again
<genii> walkie_: Not that i know of. I usually add them as pre-up and post-down directives in /etc/network/interfaces
<Niklas_B> Okay, thanks :)
<NuuBuntu> Can anyone help me insert links into Evolution Mail e-mails? It has the option available but it's gray so I can not select it for some reason.
<walkie_> genii, thanks
<Niklas_B> NuuBuntu, Login as root in the application
<NuuBuntu> Niklas_B how do I do that?
<Niklas_B> Should be an "unlock" button there
<grawity> NuuBuntu: I guess Evolution is simply set to create plain text emails.
<genii> Gah, "log in as root"
 * genii shivers
<jimcooncat> NuuBuntu: perhaps you're not composing that email in HTML, but only as plain text
<grawity> Niklas_B: How the hell is inserting links related to root?
<trijntje> Niklas_B, why should NuuBuntu start evolution as root?
<D-rew> So, I'm having a helluva time getting nvidia-190 drivers to work for me.
<sweetde> hi all, does anyone know how to increase the volume of an audio file (either mpg wav or ogg) in CLI (so I can use it in a script)?
<D-rew> I've tried the Nvidia installer, the PPA repository, everything. Every time, I get errors with the module failing to load when I restart X.
<cloodangel> ciao
<ChogyDan> !karmic | D-rew
<ubottu> D-rew: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Niklas_B> trijntje, many applications options needs root to change these kinds of options.
<cloodangel> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<pantung> hey how do i install an iso?
<D-rew> ChogyDan, You recommend upgrading to Karmic for nvidia-190?
<NuuBuntu> Aha! That worked. I was using simple text only apparently, now that it's switched to HTML links are working. Thanks guys! You're the best. :)
<pantung> just downloaded ubuntustudio.iso
<D-rew> I'm in Jaunty, right now.
<SoldierNIX> does anyone know who I can talk to about setting up ircd irc server?
<trijntje> Niklas_B, evolution is not that stupid that you have to start it as root to insert links is it?
<pantung> how do i install that iso ?
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, I've done it in the past.
<Niklas_B> NuuBuntu, sorry, missunderstood your question :) never mind.
<LjL> pantung: ISOs are not installation files, they're CD images.
<ChogyDan> D-rew: yeah, that's where they are putting it.  Karmic still isn't out though
<Guest50266> ath9k driver drops the connection pretty much every minute - is there a known workaround?
<cloodangel> qualcuno parla italiano
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, What type?
<LjL> !it | cloodangel
<ubottu> cloodangel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<D-rew> ChogyDan, It comes out the 20th, right?
<Niklas_B> Chill out trinjtje, i missread hes Question.
<cyberix> My karmic is lacking the small envelope that is used for opening the Instant Messenger. How do I get the envelope?
<SoldierNIX> D-rew I have ircd-irc2 running fine. I am trying to figure out how to get ops on my channels
<pantung> LjL, y i know but is it posible to install it without burning it?
<Pici> cyberix : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, Ops, like services? NickServ, Chanserv, etc?
<trijntje> Niklas_B, dont advice people to start applications as root without thinking twice
<sczgilae> anybody knows if normal users can mount in the konsola an shared network directory ?
<ChogyDan> D-rew: 29th
<sassyn> hi all
<LjL> pantung: since it's a whole operating system (ubuntu studio, that is), i'd say, hardly.
<D-rew> Oh, I see.
<cyberix> Pici: ok.
<sassyn> do u know if 9.10 will support xen?
<Pici> sassyn : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<D-rew> ChogyDan, Whats the deal with Windows 7 getting released before Karmic?! lol, jk
<LjL> pantung: to install an operating system such as ubuntu or ubuntustudio, you need to boot the whole system from its cd.
<SoldierNIX> D-rew, yeah, how do I get ops on a channel? This server is being used on a lan for students. But I cant figure out how to get ops.
<sweetde> hi all, does anyone know how to increase the volume of an audio file (either mpg wav or ogg) in CLI (so I can use it in a script)?
<sassyn> pici 10x
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, IRC services, like NickServ, etc are usually supplied with a separate daemon.
<SoldierNIX> D-rew, so how do i setup and use NickServ?
<LjL> !info normalize-audio | sweetde
<ubottu> sweetde: normalize-audio (source: normalize-audio): adjusts the volume of WAV, MP3 and OGG files to a standard volume level. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.7-2 (jaunty), package size 54 kB, installed size 200 kB
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, It's been awhile, let me do some looking.
<pantung> LjL, lawl thought studio just was a music program :P
<PovAddict> is KDE4 usable yet? I'm stuck on Kubuntu 8.04 just to stay in KDE3 :/
<SoldierNIX> D-rew thanks, ill hit up google too
<LjL> !ubuntustudio | pantung
<ubottu> pantung: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<grawity> PovAddict: 4.3 is very usable.
<olmari> Hello
<LjL> pantung: you can install all the ubuntustudio stuff on a normal ubuntu system without any iso being involved, "sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop"
<AaDi> hi guys..i want install gnome-shell on my ubuntu 9.04...any help plz ?
<genii> !hi | olmari
<ubottu> olmari: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sweetde> LjL thanks, but I've tried it with soundconverter, and it did nothing.  I think it just makes sure all the file plays at about the same volume.  I'd like to increase that volume uniformily (sp?)
<ChogyDan> AaDi: did you try the directions?
<fccf> sweetde: another option would be the sox/rec/play with -v option for changing the volume of the file
<olmari> A most newbied question I assume... I have a deb package downloaded, how I can install it so that I'm installing depencies too
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_IRC_services
<AaDi> ChogyDan, what does mean that ?
<D-rew> That should get you started.
<LjL> sweetde: increasing the volume without regard to normalization will result in clipping audio. do you want that?
<fccf> sweetde: see man sox and rec -h
<sfuentes> anyone know how to upgrade a specific package?
<sfuentes> with the command line?
<alesan> hi I have a big image what is a good program to print it on multiple sheets (say 2x2 or 4x4)?
<Flannel> sfuentes: sudo apt-get install package
<ChogyDan> AaDi: the website for gnome-shell has directions.  I don't think there are formal ubuntu packages
<fccf> sweetde: after installing sox
<Guest50266> does anyone know how to get ath9x to work without dropping connections in 9.04?
<AaDi> sudp apt-get update | sfuentes
<sfuentes> Flannel: but I downloaded a newer .deb file
<AaDi> sudp apt-get update package_name | sfuentes
<AaDi> !sudo apt-get update package_name | sfuentes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> Guest50266: install linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<jimcooncat> sfuentes: sudo dpkg -i filename
<sfuentes> jimcooncat: thanks
<AaDi> ChogyDan, Ok i gotta check that
<olmari> dpkg -i package.deb shows loong list of depencies unmet, I'd like just to get those installed aswell, in CLI that is
<jimcooncat> sfuentes: you will get errors for any unmet dependencies
<Guest50266> ChogyDan: what is that?
<SoldierNIX> D-rew, thanks for the link, is there a way to get ops on an irc server without nickserv or any such service?
<ChogyDan> Guest50266: updated drivers
<sweetde> LjL hmm, I didn't know it would clip if I increased the whole thing.  maybe I should rethink.  but that sox looks interesting, thanks so much for giving me something to test!
<sweetde> fccf thanks!
<Guest50266> ChogyDan: do i need backports in my sources.list??
<Flannel> olmari: gdebi will install dependencies.
<ChogyDan> Guest50266: I don't think so
<LjL> sweetde, you cn only increase the volume of a digital audio file up to a maximum point, after which it clips. that's the purpose of normalization. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clipping_(audio)#Digital_clipping
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, If you have the appropriate permissions in relation to the IRCd, you can use /mode +o <nick>
<kyle__> whats the OS emulator called
<D-rew> This will give that nick name the Operator mode.
<MenZa> kyle__: er, a virtual machine?
<fearful> kyle__, virtual box?
<AaDi> guys..i want update my gnome to version 2.28
<olmari> Flannel: I'm CLI only
<ChogyDan> AaDi: that will be released with Karmic
<Flannel> olmari: gdebi will work on the command line
<kyle__> yes thank you
<D-rew> ChogyDan, It seems like a big fuss to upgrade, but I guess I really want nvidia-190, so I can play Half-Life 2 in Wine and have it look SWEET!
<AaDi> !Karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AaDi> !karmic
<MenZa> D-rew: I had no issues ages ago.
<D-rew> Wait, Karmic WILL break?
<MenZa> D-rew: Shouldn't need nvidia-190 for that.
<D-rew> As in, inevitably?
<Ridders> hey does anyone know if there are linux drivers now for a xfx ati hd 5870 graphics card?
<MenZa> D-rew: It will break in its current stage, yes.
<D-rew> Oh.
<sweetde> LjL if you're interested, my project is this: record satellite radio channels from sat/tivo, convert them (tivo)->(win)->.tivo->.mpg->(linux)->.wav->.ogg->(AndroidG1)->(my car).  I've done it all, but it just plays way too softly, even compared to my mp3's.  So since the mp3s play much more loudly, I think I have room to increase volume before it starts clipping
<D-rew> Cancel that.
<__8472> hi, just wan't to ask, how is it with flash support in google earth 5.1.* (beta) when using linux? i can't find any official information about it. i only found some info about supporting windows and mac. but what about us. does it work for somebody, or we've to wait up they make this flash support for linux?
<D-rew> Meh, looks like I'll stick with nvidia-180 until release.
<ChogyDan> D-rew: actually, I misled you.  It looks like karmic will only have 185
<D-rew> Or, until they back-port 190, if that happens.
<D-rew> I don't understand why the PPA didn't work...
<D-rew> I might lurk the forums.
<D-rew> After I restart X, so I can get compiz and awn back
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<__8472> hi, just wan't to ask, how is it with flash support in google earth 5.1.* (beta) when using linux? i can't find any official information about it. i only found some info about supporting windows and mac. but what about us. does it work for somebody, or we've to wait up they make this flash support for linux?
<Ridders> hey does anyone know if there are linux drivers now for a xfx ati hd 5870 graphics card?
<fccf> !repeat | __8472
<ubottu> __8472: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aaaaa> is it true that you can just connect the htc hero to a ubuntu machine and it works as a modem?
<younder> My ubuntu won't log in
<AaDi> wtf ! how many ppl signed out :s
<Pici> !netsplit | AaDi
<ubottu> AaDi: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<grawity> AaDi: It's called a netsplit.
<__8472> hi, just wan't to ask, how is it with flash support in google earth 5.1.* (beta) when using linux? i can't find any official information about it. i only found some info about supporting windows and mac. but what about us. does it work for somebody, or we've to wait up they make this flash support for linux?
<younder> It's GNOME lig is wrong
<AaDi> netsplit ?
<younder> lib
<sweetde> aaaaa I doubt it. I had to root my G1 to install "Wifi tether for root users" which is the only program that worked, but it works so beautifully
<Cale> __8472: Google Earth works fine here. I'll try upgrading though if you'd like.
<fccf> aaaaa: what you want is called tethering ... uses the wifi in the phone as an ad-hoc accesspoint .. using the 3G service
<administrator__> hey guys. is there any major difference between 8.04 and 9.04.?
<sweetde> aaaaa It doesnt even need to be connected, it makes a limitless Wifi hotspot for you
<younder> I need a text login which doen't require root
<aaaaa> yeah, i was reading on a site that you can do this without any rooting or anything
<aaaaa> using the G2
<aaaaa> the htc hero one
<younder> Which we don't have
<__8472> Cale: works fine? what do you mean? about that flash? and what version of GE do you use?
<sweetde> aaaaa link, please :)
<Cale> __8472: Flash works fine too.
<aaaaa> i don't have internet access
<aaaaa> but if you go into google and type "g2 tethering"
<aaaaa> it should come upo
<younder> BS
<Cale> __8472: (but... that's entirely unrelated, isn't it?)
<younder> You are taalking to us NOW
<joshua__> my screen resolution sucks can anyone help me?
<__8472> Cale: what is unrelated?
<fccf> aaaaa: this is the app ... http://androidactivity.com/tetherWifi.html .. I have used it and it works on the G1 for sure
<seidos> joshua__: what video card?
<aaaaa> no, i'm not talking about an app
<aaaaa> apparently you can do it on ubuntu without an app
<Cale> __8472: Google Earth and Flash.
<joshua__> some sis.... 661 I think
<chai_> Hi all, I'm trying to compile an older gcc (2.7.2.3). when i do ./configure i get `x86_64-unknown-linux': machine `x86_64-unknown' not recognized. (i'm on ubuntu 9.04 amd64). how do i compile a 32 bit older gcc?
<aaaaa> you literally just plug in the cable and set the option on the menu on the phone
<aaaaa> and then it works
<AaDi> how to load conky on bootstart ?
<younder> aaaaa: shut up!
<D-rew> ...I really broke my system, I think.
<Cale> __8472: I have Google Earth 5.1 installed. It's working fine after a quick tweak.
<seidos> joshua__: don't have experience with some SIS 661 in Linux.  hmmm
<D-rew> So, nvidia doesn't work at all, now.
<__8472> Cale: well, in this case of GE and flash i dunno how much and how they are binded.
<AaDi> guys ...how to load conky on bootstart ?
<joshua__> just a sec and i will get the exact card info
<oddity> Does anyone know how to use a different verion of gcc temporarily?
<__8472> Cale: what tweak you've made?
<aaaaa> don't tell me to shut up
<aaaaa> this works
<younder> D-rew: welcome to the club
<__8472> Cale: because for me that flash movies in 5.1.* doesn't work
<D-rew> Still the module errors. I figured if I removed all nvidia packages and re-installed with the Hardware Drivers manager, it would work.
<younder> aaaaa: shut up!
<D-rew> But, Hardware Drivers displays nothing.
<ZykoticK9> AaDi, system/preferences/start application - Add button
<chai_> oddity: thats what i'm trying to do, compile an older one from source, check ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/gcc/ for older sources
<AaDi> thanks ZykoticK9
<fccf> aaaaa: please go ask your question in #android ... that is really offtopic here
<seidos> joshua__: not sure what options there are for that adapter.  have you tried the forums?
<ambros> d-rew: do you get command line?
<joshua__> seidos, yes
<joshua__> here is what the lspci output gives me for video
<Cale> __8472: (It installs along with versions of libstdc++ and libgcc_s which are incompatible with Ubuntu somehow. I just renamed those files in the installation directory.)
<joshua__>  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<D-rew> ambros, I have the gui, now in low-graphics mode.
<chai_> oddity: then rename the compiled gcc to something like gcc-old and use that
<ambros> oh oh ok
<oddity> chai_: thanks!
<seidos> !who | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joshua__> sorry seidos
<seidos> joshua__: do you know about tab complete?
<mgv2> does anyone knows of good gui file wiper?
<joshua__> seidos, yes
<Cale> __8472: Where can I find a flash video in Google Earth? I was unaware that there were any.
<D-rew> I don't have my Ubuntu Live-CD, and I don't want to reinstall, anyway...
<emydvx> hi
<D-rew> I think I'm toasted.
<Cale> __8472: Oh, I see, there's a YouTube option now.
<seidos> joshua__: do you have sis as the device in your xorg.conf?
<SoldierNIX> D-rew i found this explaining how to add an operator to ircd.conf, but how do I login as op? part 6: http://www.irc.org/tech_docs/ircnet/INSTALL-4.html
<__8472> Cale: how do you know that they work in 5.1 for you, without previously knowing that there are some? yes, Youtube option
<joshua__> seidos, i believe i do, but how do i check for sure?
<seidos> joshua__: you had to take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<seidos> joshua__: using your favorite your text editor
<D-rew> SoldierNIX, I wish I could help you, but I'm in the middle of troubleshooting some of my own screw ups. :<
<SoldierNIX> ok
<chai_> D-rew, have you tried to delete xorg.conf and restart?
<nici> hi ppl
<hanshenrik> watching youtube HD movie in XP takes ~17-20% cpu (can pop to ~30 somtimes), whilst watching same movie in hd on ubuntu 9.04 uses ~50-60% cpu  - normal?
<prefrontal_> i'm trying to get a cron job to run. i put a file in /etc/cron.d named test_cron with the following contents, and then restarted the cron daemon: 33 12 * * * root mail -s "hello cron" my@me.com
<prefrontal_> nothing happened.
<__8472> Cale: so, does it work for you? or?
<joshua__> seidos, no it does not
<erk_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<chai_> prefrontal_, try "crontab -e" and editing the file there
<prefrontal_> chai_, what's wrong with my approach?
<seidos> joshua__: i don't want to recommend you put sis in the device section of your xorg.conf until i find out more.  i was reading this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347451  you aren't alone.
<chai_> prefrontal_, i think its because your file test_cron isn't being examined for cron jobs
<XeroXenith> hey, i need help converting an mkv with multiple sub and audio tracks to a dvd?
<prefrontal_> chai_, but it's in the cron's directory, and I restarted the cron daemon.
<prefrontal_> chai_, something else that needs to happen?
<fccf> SoldierNIX: section 4.6 shows how to edit ircd.conf to add priv to a particular user ... however you have to register your username with nickserv prior to making yourself an operator
<joshua__> seidos, not alone but hopeless...
<seidos> joshua__: if you're not alone why would you be hopeless?
<joshua__> seidos, good question...
<genii> XeroXenith: I'm pretty sure devede will do mkv
<seidos> joshua__: it looks like others have gotten it to work, did you check that thread?
<joshua__> I am reading through it right now
<SoldierNIX> fccf, I am trying to login using an op listen in an O-line in ircd.conf
<XeroXenith> genii: im trying it now, it seems to only let me choose one audio track and doesn't see the subs
<Cale> __8472: It doesn't play the video in the balloon, but if I click the icon, it will play the video in my web-browser.
<chai_> prefrontal_, i figured you have to specify cron to look for your cron files, i'm not sure though... checking now (also curious)
<Cale> __8472: It's probably just that they don't have video support in linux yet.
<JoeSomebody> hello, say you have 2 windows machines and 1 linux machine, the linux has a data drive which will be shared, what is my best file system choice for that data drive? i want all machines to be able to write to that drive
<__8472> Cale: that's what i wanted to know.
<grawity> JoeSomebody: Are you sharing it through samba?
<__8472> Cale: just wanna be sure it wasn't me
<joshua__> seidos, looks like the drivers are installed
<fccf> SoldierNIX: where do you see the Listen function?
<JoeSomebody> well whatever is easiest, i am new to linux/ubuntu
<JoeSomebody> already have ubuntu 9.04 with ext4 on drive 1
<SoldierNIX> fccf, what? I dont know the listen function
<seidos> joshua__: Look For
<XeroXenith> JoeSomebody, NTFS is the native for windows and works with all modern linux distros
<seidos> joshua__: "xserver-xorg-video-sis" and "displayconfig-gtk" (this is "System->Administration->Screens and Graphics)
<grawity> JoeSomebody: Anyway, if you're sharing it over the network, the filesystem doesn't matter.
<JoeSomebody> well someone said i may get errors if i use ntfs
<joshua__> seidos, yup it is there
<joshua__> seidos, and installed
<itsjareds> How do I list what's connected to serial ports similar to 'lsusb'?
<seidos> joshua__: if the driver is installed, you should be able to fix your resolution in system > prefs > display
<JoeSomebody> •grawity• is that because it is handled properly by each machines' os?
<southern_> is there any way to figure out what packages i installed yesterday or is there anyway to go back and get rid of the changes i made? i installed something that made my touchpad stop working
<XeroXenith> need help converting an mkv with multiple subs and audio tracks to DVD?
<fccf> SoldierNIX: regardless, what you are trying to do requires that you have a nickserv which provides information to chanserv, an unregistered user CANNOT have OP privilidges
<grawity> itsjareds: By looking at the physical ports.
<joshua__> seidos, but i can't...
<SoldierNIX> fccf, then what are o-lines for?
<JoeSomebody> should i go fat32 to avoid ntfs errors?
<JoeSomebody> on the share
<itsjareds> grawity: I have four /dev/ttyS* , and I don't know which one I need to print from
<itsjareds> None of them seem to be working
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<grawity> JoeSomebody: No. First, if you're sharing a directory over the network, you're probably going to use samba, and with it, the Windows machines totally do not care about the remote filesystem. They just see files and folders.
<grawity> JoeSomebody: Second, NTFS is a lot more stable than FAT32.
<harisund> So I downloaded firefox-3.5 using apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support but my default browser still seems to be the ancient firefox. How do I change this behaviour?
<seidos> joshua__: what happens when you try?
<JoeSomebody> ok, i always use ntfs on the win boxes
<chai_> prefrontal_, looks like you have to install the cron file after making it, i.e. crontab -u <username> <crontab file>
<JoeSomebody> but what about that errors rumor i heard?
<XeroXenith> how do i convert an mkv with multiple audio and sub tracks to dvd, keeping all these tracks?
<Hillshum> How do I override package deps?
<joshua__> seidos, i only have the option of 960*600 or lower
<JoeSomebody> i currently have ntfs on the data drive and just havent tried to write ti it under ubuntu, i am paranoid and asking here first :)
<grawity> JoeSomebody: The NTFS filesystem was created by Microsoft, and doesn't have any public specifications, so it's very hard to add perfect NTFS support to Linux. But what Linux has now is quite good.
<grawity> JoeSomebody: In any case, if you're just sharing it over the network, simply use ext4 or something like that.
<joshua__> JoeSomebody, it will be fine
<JoeSomebody> ok, thanks :)
<chai_> is it possible to install 32-bit gcc (version 2.7.2.3) on amd64 jaunty?
<XeroXenith> JoeSomebody, i've been using NTFS with linux ever since ntfs-3g was merged into ubuntu, about 2 years ago. never had a problem
 * Hillshum writes to his NTFS from Ubuntu all the time
<seidos> joshua__: dude, not sure.  let me check the forums
<JoeSomebody> i would be writing under windows one day and linux the next , for example (triple boot system)
<grawity> JoeSomebody: For multiboot, use NTFS for the "shared" drive, then.
<JoeSomebody> •XeroXenith• good to know
<ambros> anyone have an idea why my 9.04 machine has a bandwidth cap of 1MB/s?
<southern_> how can i figure out what package i installed yesterday made my touch pad on my laptop stop working?
<Hillshum> ambros: Are you sure it'
<grawity> southern_: Remove all packages installed yesterday, check if it works again, then install one by one?
<Hillshum> s not the network?
<jiffe> so how would I go about adding an IP to haresources without taking the heartbeat service down?
<joshua__> seidos, I will keep searching too, let me know if you find anything
<D-rew> Nvidia is extremely broken, now.
<ambros> Hillshum: yea, im just transfering from one computer to another, so it should be alot faster than that
<southern_> im not exactly sure which ones i installed. I there any way to tell for sure? is there any way to go back to the way it was yesterday
<Hillshum> ambros: on a LAN?
<D-rew> How can I remove the module completely, and reinstall the drivers?
<ambros> Hillshum: yes, not going out side the network, and it is a gigabit onboard adapter
<Wbar> I am using the Wbar ubuntu gadget, how do I send it to the right of the screen ? currently it is at the bottom of the deskop
<Hillshum> ambros: How are they connected? do they both have gigabit adapters?
<ambros> hillshum: i beleive so, there is a 10/100 switch inbetween, so that would limit it, but i wouldnt think it would limit that much
<nullp0inter> hi, how can i copy all files from within many sub directories to another directory WITHOUT maintaining sub directory structures?
<Hillshum> ambros: I'm not exactly sure what 10/100 means (should look it up) but 10 megabits is only 1.25 megabytes...
<prefrontal_> chai_, I got it to work. the key is that i needed to use tabs between the date specification and the user name, and between the username and the command, and the cron file needs to be in /etc/cron.d and end with a newline, and then restart cron
<ambros> hillshum: arent network equipment rated by 10/100/1000 1000 = gigabit?
<Hillshum> I think so.
<grawity> Hillshum: 10/100 is "10/100 Mbps" (the NIC can work at both 10 Mbps and 100 Mbps, depending on the other end)
<ambros> i did a bandwidth from this comptuer, and it was horrifically low, compared to my other comptuers on the network
<Ridders> how can I test to see if my ATI drivers are working on ubuntu?
<itsjareds> Has anyone been able to print via a serial port?
<Hillshum> ambros: Do you have any other OSes on it to try?
<Kalisto> not a linux question... what are those frozen fruit suckers called that are in a plastic casing and you chew the top off to suck on the frozen fruit liquid?
<seidos> joshua__: found this http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsispart1.shtml#introduction
<itsjareds> good question Kalisto
<grawity> itsjareds: Waiit, you still have a serial port printer? O_o
<joshua__> seidos, thanks reading now
<venkvelaga> Anyone know how I can get outa blank screen in Ubuntu
<Kalisto> itsjareds, im trying to google them but dont know what theybare called
<itsjareds> grawity: It has one serial port and one USB port, and I need to connect it to two computers
<harisund> hmm has anyone else noticed apt-get becoming really really really slow when you have lots of packages installed? By design?
<itsjareds> my computer has a serial port while the other does not
<Cale> nullp0inter: perhaps using something like: find /path/to/copy/from -execdir cp {} /path/to/copy/to ;
<ambros> hillshum: yse, windows 7 did a bandwidth test of 2Mbps, osx did 1.5Mbps, and ubuntu did about 140kbps
<grawity> itsjareds: Have you considered just sharing it over the network?
<itsjareds> grawity: How?
<Hillshum> ambros: Hmm. that's all I can think of
<grawity> itsjareds: CUPS, the printing daemon, can listen to requests over the network.
<ambros> there is a bunch of stuff on forums about wireless being capped, but i am clueless as to why this is capped so low
<grawity> itsjareds: That requires both PCs to be powered on though.
<papi_> io
<itsjareds> so if the printer is connected to another computer, I send a print job to that other computer's private IP?
<itsjareds> Yeah that's ok
<joshua__> seidos, how do i know what version of xorg i have?
<grawity> itsjareds: If I recall correctly, on one computer you need to tell cups to listen on the LAN IP (in addition to the default 127.0.0.1), and then on computer B add computer A's something :|
<mgmuscari> how risky do you think it would be to change from GRUB to GRUB2? here's my partition table: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282401/
<nullp0inter> thanks Cale!
<itsjareds> I'll give it a try, didn't know that network was possible
<seidos> joshua__: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  I have ver 1.6.3 according to my log
<seidos> joshua__: the logs are your friend
<Trizicus> I just 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' my CPU and it says it's at 1k Mhz. Which is not the case. My CPU should be at 2k Mhz how do I fix this?
<viki> I have a problem with UrbanTerror on Ubuntu Karmic. Previously on Jaunty (computer is the same) it was working fine, on the Karmic it is crashing with a black screen after starting. After I need to reboot the machine... Can anybody help?
<mgmuscari> Trizicus: change your power saving settings...
<SoldierNIX> Need help for my freinds macbook. I cant seem to blacklist the 'ssb' driver on startup.
<joshua__> so i have 1.6.0 which driver do i need?
<Trizicus> through the applet?
<Trizicus> mgmuscari I'm in the settings area but see nothing w/ CPU Throttling
<joshua__> seidos, sorry forgot to put that in there
<grawity> itsjareds: It seems Ubuntu already has a page on that - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<joshua__> so i have 1.6.0 which driver do i need? seidos
<seidos> joshua__: not sure, haven't finished reading the document
<fccf> mgmuscari: Grub2 will be default in ubuntu 9.10 Karmic ... probably not a good idea yet, as it isn't tested ... but if you want this ppa has it https://launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/ppa/+packages compiled for Jaunty
<joshua__> seidos, okay
<seidos> joshua__: I think you should download sysctrl
<itsjareds> grawity: Heh, I actually just found that page through google. Thanks, I'll check it out and report back
<LuYu> i just remotely upgraded a system from 8.04 to 9.04, and X will not start
<fccf> !karmic | viki KARMIC BREAKS THINGS
<ubottu> viki KARMIC BREAKS THINGS: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LuYu> i have no physical access to the machine
<mgmuscari> fccf: thanks... i'm trying to create a small partition with damn small linux on it, but can't figure out how to get it to boot with grub 0.97
<ScottG> In regex, a comma on [] brackets doesn't have any special meaning does it? As in, it just means a comma, right?
<joshua__> seidos, will do...
<Trizicus> mgmuscari: How do I change the power settings in ubuntu? Through the GUI I see nothing w/ CPU throttling
<grawity> ScottG: Depends on the regex library - but usually yes, it's just a character.
<seidos> joshua__: i have to drop off some mail at the post office.  i'll be back in 15 minutes
<joshua__> aright
<fccf> mgmuscari: have you considered running DSL as a virtual machine? might be easier
<LuYu> editing or regenerating xorg.conf doesnt seem to work
<grawity> LuYu: Have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log already?
<grawity> LuYu: Also, if you have no physical access, how/why are you using X?
<LuYu> because the user i am supporting is using X
<LuYu> its not my computer
<joshua__> oh boy... I just killed synaptic
<user__> galera...
<LuYu> ill check the logs more carefully
<ScottG> grawity: If you have something like [7-9] does that include the 7 and 9 or only what is in between them (in this case just 8)?
<user__> como eu posso testar minha placa de video...
<fccf> !es |user__
<ubottu> user__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SoldierNIX> Im running ubuntu 9.04 and adding a driver to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist doesnt blacklist it, how do I blacklist a driver?
<mgv2> there is a graph in the lower right side when playing open arena  - how can i read the graph?
<mgv2> does anyone knows of good gui file wiper?
<grawity> ScottG: [7-9] includes 7, 9, and everything in between.
<ScottG> ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<user__> 	
<user__> how to test the performance of my video card?
<user__> 	
<user__> how to test the performance of my video card?
<user__> 	
<FloodBot2> user__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> in AWN what does a little black arrow under an app mean??
<user__> how to test the performance of my video card?
<LuYu> it looks like the mouse isnt being detected
<joshua__> i fixed it
<LuYu> i read a bug report about that
<grawity> ActionParsnip: AWN is the OSX-dock-like thing?
<ActionParsnip> user__: run a game and show fps
<mgmuscari> user__: go play a game and measure the reading on your Fun-O-Meter
<LuYu> i didnt think it would cause X to crash, though
<VCoolio> ActionParsnip: that it's a launcher that is running?
<ActionParsnip> grawity: yeah, just test driving it for laughs
<grawity> ActionParsnip: In the Dock, a black arrow means the app is already running.
<LuYu> the bug report just had an xorg.conf file that they claimed works
<ActionParsnip> VCoolio: grawity: its frets on fire which would run fullscreen
<LuYu> but it doesnt
<mgv2> where is the israeli chat for ubuntu?
<grawity> ActionParsnip: ps -ef | grep whatever
<eric12> i need some help with my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ironically the others arent runnning but do not have the arrow
<mgv2> hebrew chat
<user__> 	
<user__> Hmmm ... but I wonder what may be the maximum performance of it?
<grawity> eric12: Then just ask.
<ActionParsnip> grawity: no output
<fccf> !il | mgv2
<ubottu> mgv2: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<jbutera> hello
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<user__> 	
<user__> Hmmm ... but I wonder what may be the maximum performance of it?
<eric12> when i start ubuntu asks me for  username and password either i didnt put on in or i forgot
<fccf> user__: consider running glxgears ... see also man glxgears for options
<Hillshum> eric12: The simple fix is to reinstall
<jbutera> is it possible to login to my ubuntu box via vnc or whatever? i dont want to share the current session, i want to get the gdm login screen.. like windows' terminal services
<LuYu> the mouse and keyboard failures seem to be the only errors
<grawity> eric12: Reboot Ubuntu in "Recovery mode" (there's an option for it when you turn on the PC). Choose the 'root shell' option from menu. Use "ls /home" to find out your username, and "passwd your-username" to reset the password.
<AaDi> do u know how to run Counter Strike on ubuntu plz ?
<mgv2> how can screen print menu?
<kenneth_> quit
<LuYu> the bug report mentioned something about hotplug
<P67> Evening lads, can i have someone's attention for the moment considering multiple X11 sessions?
<fccf> !ask | P67
<ubottu> P67: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<P67> Well i didn't mean to be rude so i asked before i asked :p
<user__> people, I want to learn more about Linux and programming ..
<user__> which is the basis to start and what to learn first?
<skysong> googleee
<fccf> user__: www.ubuntupocketguide.com good start on ubuntu ... next step are manpages
<mgmuscari> user__: for programming, i recommend you take some classes
<mgv2> i have a double desktop folder that cause problem - what can i do?
<skysong> fccf, did you actually read the pocketguides?
<P67> Alright, here's the deal. - Ubuntu starts up with one window manager (GDM) . Though this is split among sessions, the default session is XBMC Standalone for me, though it renders the Gnome Desktop useless since it's not loaded.
<P67> How do i go about loading both xbmc standalone and gnome on startup. Resulting on gnome on a different VTTY
<user__> 	
<user__> I've read all the ubuntu guide and already have a notion to use the terminal, move files to install repositories
<AaDi> do u know how to run Counter Strike on ubuntu plz ?
<mgmuscari> AaDi: try wine
<fccf> AaDi: and here http://playonlinux.com/en/
<user__> Aadi i know
<fccf> skysong: not in it's entirity
<P67> Steam should run well enough on WINE.
<user__> Aadi i can help to play CS in ubuntu
<AaDi> user_ ...thanks dude...i'll see what i can do here
<skysong> i believe the best way is rather to have the os installed and start playing with it. The google as and when required.. worked for me.
<Hillshum> I have an old Unix tutorial book that helped as well, see what works for you
<user__> I've read all the ubuntu guide and already have a notion to use the terminal, move files repositories and install all ... what my next step now?
<P67> Your next step is to comprehend it properly enough to execute it in reality
<mgv2> how can screen print menus?
<user__> mas eu já o compreendo completamente....
<user__> but I've completely understand ....
<Tim> hi mgv2, do you mean scren print the desktop or just a part of the desktop?
<P67> If you do, why do you ask these questions user_ :)
<P67> Sorry to barge in again. But did anyone have an answer for my multiple sessions on startup question?
<mgv2> tim, ps menues from programs
<TheEvilOne> does anyone here know how to launch emacs in command line mode
<TheEvilOne> i can only get it to open in a GUI window
<user__> 	
<user__> well ... I wonder what I get to learn in order to help more people and have a load of programmer ... where to start
<Powersource> TheEvilOne, maybe there is a command-line version that you have to install
<Tim> not sure which version you are running but this may help http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-linux
<P67> Perl, Bash ? I guess that's good to learn user_
<TheEvilOne> well there is still a specifc command that launches it in GUI or commandline mode
<TheEvilOne> like in VI you have to use the -g argument to launch it in a gui
 * genii ponders -nox
<TheEvilOne> it launches in CLI by default
<grawity> I'm sure emacs has --help.
<P67> Meh
 * P67 barges in again :)
<TheEvilOne> emacs laucnhes in GUI by default and I dont know the command to launch in CLI
<TheEvilOne> the help doesnt say
<user__> Hmmm ... I download books on these subjects ...
<user__> but have read some books on bash .. and what language to start?
<ikonia> user__: try #bash
<grawity> user__: Python, C, C#
<TheEvilOne> the -nox command still launches it in GUI
<P67> Bash, Perl and Python is the way to go. then go to C programming.
<Tim> mgv2, any good?
<erUSUL> TheEvilOne: did you installed the emacs-nox package ?
<southern_> i am dual booting ubuntu and windows 7. every time i boot up windows 7 after using ubuntu, the time is like 4 hours off. does anyone know whats going on?
<P67> Yep southern, ubuntu probably isn't using UTC
<ikonia> southern_: sounds like windows is not syncing the time
<Tim> southern, do you mean after you have corrected it is fails back agin?
<TheEvilOne> no
<P67> or your UTC is wrong
<TheEvilOne> doesnt seem necessary
<southern_> yes i change it every time
<TheEvilOne> in VIM if you install the GUI version you can launch both
<TheEvilOne> seems like that would be true of emacs
<user__> hehe ... Thank you all ... I download books and start studying now ...
<TheEvilOne> since the GUI is extra so to speak the CLI should be there
<southern_> how can i make ubuntu use utc? will this fix it?
 * P67 is still pondering about Multiple sessions login 
<ikonia> southern_: when you boot ubuntu does it have the right time ?
<Tim> sothern, you are set to the correct time zone, and the bios time is correct?
<user__> iknoia tks
<southern_> yes, ubuntu is always right
<user__> grawity tks
<TheEvilOne> the package I installed says its emacs with "support for x" therefore it should work in both modes you would think'
<grawity> Windows stores the local time to the hardware clock. Ubuntu probably treats it as UTC time.
<user__> P67 tks
<P67> If you  modified your timezone or incorrectly set it. then set the time in ubuntu or windows - It's still caching it at the BIOS.
<P67> bb user_ :)
<wzzrd> nullp0inter: find DIR -type f -exec cp {} OTHERDIR/. \;
<wzzrd> or something like that
<Tim> southern, ???
<mgv2> tim, in capturing menues not
<southern_> yes windows is in the right time zone and bios is right
<dassouki> why doesn't gnome have an auto align feature for its desktops
<ikonia> southern_: then it looks like windows is not syncing time when it boots up
<TheEvilOne> i figured it out, its -nw
<grawity> ikonia: No, Windows works fine.
<P67> It shouldn't sync time since the time should be BIOS set.
<ikonia> grawity: oh, I thought he said windows time was off
<bleh_> hey all how to get rhytmbox playing a cd?
<ikonia> P67: windows goes to time.microsoft.com on boot up
<grawity> Windows doesn't adjust the clock if it's more than two hours off (security reasons)
<P67> ;) Still doesn't explain why it's incorrectly set then.
<bleh_> I get an error about CDDA
<ikonia> P67: my theory was bios drift/failure, ubuntu updates it, windows doesn't
<god_> hello ubuntuans
<P67> I never got my windows time adjusted if i installed a netBSD Distro from the early centuries
<Tim> mgv2, what about doing a video? then taking a snapshot of that, bit of a pain i know, i was sure i had done this with gimp before now
<ikonia> grawity: same as ntp won't, I guess it depends how far off the time is
<southern_> windows always goes 4 hours off if this means anything
<j0nr> evening
<j0nr> how can i get round this... I have three primary partitions and I am trying to create a 4th partition... it says i cant have 4 primaries so should create an extended partition... but how can i do that without loosing any of the existing partitions?
<P67> afaik windows does use UTC :o
<grawity> P67: Not for the hwclock.
<kermit> if i'm mixing OS's on a system or on a filesystem, i keep Windows in UTC, otherwise things get all messed up.
<ikonia> j0nr: if you have 3 partitions, your 4th one should be an extended
<nullp0inter> user__: for programming you should start with something like C/C++ in my opinion
<P67> So mye, how do i go around starting multiple sessions on startup?
<j0nr> ikonia: but how do i create that... in the free space when i try to create 'new' it just stops me saying i cant have 4 primaries
<Hillshum> Why do the ffmpeg-unstripped packages exist?
<P67> Or rather, should i create an .xinitrc in my homedir..?
<ikonia> j0nr: how are you trying to create it ?
<nicoooo> hi, i am trying to install ubuntu in a qemu environment. do i have to use the alternate cd?
<erUSUL> j0nr: and cretaing and extended parition does not affect the other paritions on the disk
<ikonia> nicoooo: nope
<j0nr> ikonia: gparted
<grawity> ikonia, P67: Windows stores the local time to hardware. (Compatibility reasons.) And at least in Arch, there is an option to make Arch treat hardware clock as either UTC or local time. For dual-boot systems (with Windows), it has to be set to "localtime". I'm sure Ubuntu has such an option somewhere.
<ikonia> grawity: ah, yes, I see what you are saying
<nicoooo> ikonia, thanks
<P67> Classic mix up and misinterpretations of OSs :)
<RENATINHA> OI
<grawity> MS-DOS stored local time (it didn't know about timezones). For compatibility, Windows 95 had to do the same. And so it continues.
<TheEvilOne> another question, how do you launch somethingn from the terminal in the backround
<P67> & it.
<RENATINHA> OI
<TheEvilOne> you know how when you launch something like GEDIT you cant use the terminal until you close it
<TheEvilOne> i remember reading how to do it but i forget
<grawity> TheEvilOne: gedit &
<ikonia> j0nr: when you click create new partition, there is an option for "create as" the default is primary, change it to logical
<TheEvilOne> grawity thanks
<grawity> TheEvilOne: Or even better,  ( gedit & ) &> /dev/null
<erUSUL> grawity: for ubuntu is in /etc/default/rcS the option to use utc or not in hw
<mgv2> tim, how do i make a video??
<grawity> erUSUL: rcS? Isn't it for single-user?
<P67> Writing output to dev/null? :p pff so much for troubleshooting
<grawity> erUSUL: Anyway, what is it set to, by default?
<erUSUL> grawity: /etc/ *default* /rcS
<RENATINHA> OI GATINHO
<ikonia> !br | RENATINHA
<ubottu> RENATINHA: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<grawity> P67: As if you ever receive useful output from GTK apps. Only the GTK warning verbage.
<AQLIVE> hi ćan anyone help me? Is it possible to turn off the asking of my password every time I update or try to connect to the internet
<P67> ;)
<j0nr> ikonia: i just get a 'new' option... then the error as i already have 3 primamry partitions
<erUSUL> grawity: last time i did it i was asked during install
<P67> Just as swell error-messages as JRE-Logs eh grawity
<grawity> erUSUL: Ubuntu never asked me that. By the way, what is the setting set to by default?
<ikonia> j0nr: 3 primary partitions is not a problem. Open gparted, click on "unallocated space" with a right mouse click, and you should get an option for "create as"
<P67> grawity, you seem like a smart guy. Help me out booting 2 sessions on startup. they differ in session-types yet same user.
<j0nr> ikonia: nope, definately not getting that option
<RENATINHA> OI PICIZINHO
<erUSUL> grawity: i dunno i have it to no (sc**w windows ;P) but i suppose it would be yes so dualboot setups work ok
<ikonia> j0nr: do you know how to take a screen shot
<j0nr> yeah..but where to put it? ikonia
<ikonia> j0nr: photo bucket ?
<erUSUL> !paste | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Pici> Sorry for all the noise. I'm done now.
<P67> X11 guru needed. :(
<o_portista17> someone using Evolution with a Hotmail, email? because if i have it on Auto-Update (checking mail automatic, 10m), it downloads the same emails more then once...i have the same emails, 4 times...
<ltcabral> how to i change my <' + c> key from ć to ç in my US keyboard (with dead keys)??
<tehbaut> is there a good camtasia studio replacement for linux?
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: tell the client to delete the email from the server once downloaded
<o_portista17> but i need the emails on the server, ActionParsnip
<j0nr> ikonia: http://imagebin.org/65918
<iceroot> o_portista17: use imap
<grawity> iceroot: Hotmail does not support IMAP.
<jbeitler> j0nr: click new, then you can manage it
<iceroot> o_portista17: pop3 cant handle saving mails on server and client correctly
<ikonia> j0nr: so click new ?
<iceroot> grawity: then we should use a good provider
<iceroot> grawity: he
<ikonia> j0nr: you already have 4 primary partitions
<itsjareds> Does anyone know how to use Samba to access a Windows 7 printer?
<jbeitler> itsjareds: you are going to have to explain a Windows7 printer a little? Do you mean a printer shared off Windows7
<j0nr> ikonia:  i do and get this: http://imagebin.org/65919
<ikonia> j0nr: you already have 4 partitions, that's the problem
<j0nr> oh, so the swap is a primamry
<j0nr> ?
<ikonia> j0nr: correct
<itsjareds> jbeitler: Yeah, I meant printer connected to and shared from Windows7
<VCoolio> ltcabral: what does right alt + ,  do for you?
<j0nr> ikonia: :) ok, so ...is myonly option to delete one, create an extended in its place then add extra partitions?
<ikonia> j0nr: spot on
<j0nr> ikonia: doh
<ltcabral> VCoolio: ×
<ikonia> j0nr: deleting swap would be the most logical
<jiffe> man us.archive.ubuntu.com sure is slow atm
<j0nr> ikonia: oh ok, no problems doing that? then recreate it within the ext.?
<jbeitler> itsjareds: When you hit New printer, you should see "Find Network Printer"  you can type in the host name or IP
<ikonia> j0nr: no problem at all, just rememeber to update your /etc/fstab
<j0nr> ikonia: :/ what will be wring in my fstab?
<ikonia> j0nr: the identifier for your swap partition, which you will change by recreating it
<j0nr> ok
<erUSUL> j0nr: uuids/device names will change. you have to reflect that changes in fstab
<itsjareds> jbeitler: It responds with "No printer was found at that address". I have a Win7 homegroup set to just share printers. Is there anything special I need to do for a homegroup?
<itsjareds> I also don't know if i need to do anything with Samba
<erk_> @FloodBot2
<j0nr> ikonia: erUSUL so i will need to change fstab in both my other ubuntu partitions...
<j0nr> how do i identify my new swap?
<erUSUL> j0nr: both ? you have two ubuntu instalations ?
<erUSUL> !uuid | j0nr
<ubottu> j0nr: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<j0nr> erUSUL: yes, i have a partition running 8.04 server, 1 running 9.04 desktop and i need another running XP (unfortunately)
<erUSUL> j0nr: then yes you have to change it ion both instalations
<tehbaut> anyone know of any good camtasia studio replacement for linux?
<nostalgicBadger> hey guys, kind of a newb question here, but i installed eclipse from the package manager, had to uninstall it because it was old, downloaded the current package from the web site, unzipped it in ~/bin/packages. i tried running it using the full location, which worked fine, but i can't run it with "eclipse" because typing "eclipse" into the command line searches for 'eclipse' in /usr/bin, presumably where it was installed.
<j0nr> no probs erUSUL. thanks for your help... and ikonia, you too.
<nostalgicBadger> i'm guessing i have to edit a file to get it to stop looking for eclipse there, but i'm not sure which one.
<MenZa> nostalgicBadger: try ./eclipse
<MenZa> That runs eclipse from your current directory.
<erUSUL> nostalgicBadger: no you have to add ~/bin/packages to your path or just make a simlink in ~/bin/ that points to ~/bin/packages/whatever
<nostalgicBadger> that works, but how would i change it so eclipse launches the file from anywhere?
<erUSUL> nostalgicBadger: as ~/bin/ is included in path if present
<nostalgicBadger> i guess, more importantly, for general use, is there something i can edit that lets me point commands to files? so 'eclipse' > /path/to/file
<VCoolio> nostalgicBadger: type $PATH  in terminal to see what folders are searched when you type a command; either add a folder in your home dir to path, or create a .desktop launcher in of those folders
<Fendaril> guys
<earthling> nostalgicBadger, as erUSUL  says just add the eclipse folder to yuor $PATH
<Fendaril> I am trying to run a fil but i get this error
<Fendaril> bash: ./run.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<Guest99483> can anyone explain this to me?
<Guest99483> bash: ./run.sh: /bin/sh^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<MenZa> Feldegast: What's the first line of that script?
<Chousuke> Guest99483: your file has DOS endline characters.
<MenZa> Fendaril*
<iceroot> Guest99483: first line #bin/sh
<ActionParsnip> fendaril: try: chmod +x ./run.sh; ./run.sh
<Chousuke> Guest99483: use dos2unix to convert to unix endlines
<Guest99483> ok
<genii> Guest99483: The file is in an MS-DOS format where line ends are terminated with caret-M   (^M)
<mgmuscari> does anybody have any idea what "initializing rt netlink socket" means?
<Guest99483> ah I see
<Guest99483> so I use dostolinux?
<mgmuscari> i've got an image of a linux with a 2.4 kernel and it keeps hanging on boot at that step...
<Chousuke> Guest99483: you can also just do "sh run.sh"
<rxd> anyone running 9.10 karmic on usb?
<espenel> sup
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> !karmic | rxd
<ubottu> rxd: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nostalgicBadger> ok, well $PATH shows ~/bin, but i have eclipse in ~/bin/packages/eclipse 3.5 can i somehow get it to search folders within ~/bin/packages ?
<VCoolio> nostalgicBadger: you can also make an alias in ~/.bashrc like this: alias eclipse='whatever command it needs'
<Guest99483> chousuke it says command not found
<rxd> ok karmic beta on usb
<erUSUL> mgmuscari: ntelink is a socket like interface between kernel and userspace. i guess that rt == real time
<Guest99483> i did sh run.sh
<Shawn-> Would learning Pygame be hard for someone who is only intermediate at Python?
<mgmuscari> erUSUL: does that have anything to do with the runtime level?
<nostalgicBadger> VCoolio: all right. is there a better way, or is that something people do?
<Guest99483> there?
<nostalgicBadger> (i don't want to fall into bad habits)
<Chousuke> Guest99483: with or without the quotes? :P
<Guest99483> wihtout quotes
<mgmuscari> erUSUL: i don't think i can modify this image... it would be nice if i could get it to boot, though
<erUSUL> nostalgicBadger: just make a symlik « ln -s ~/bin/packages/eclipse ~/bin/eclipse »
<Chousuke> Guest99483: hm. so which command does it complain about?
<erUSUL> mgmuscari: i dunno sorry
<rxd> is run-init on the init script same as switch_root?
<Guest99483> bash: sh run.sh: command not found
<naadde> Hello! I can't get my wireless working on ubuntu 8.10 and my acer aspire one a150.
<naadde> Could anyone help
<hwilde> Guest99483, ./run.sh
<Chousuke> Guest99483: ... huh.
<Chousuke> hwilde: that won't work.
<Guest99483> thats what i did 5 times
<ActionParsnip> naadde: run: sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<naadde> my kernel is 2.6.29.1.20090414.sickboy
<Guest99483> and it gave the same error
<Guest99483> you said do sh run.sh
<mgmuscari> erUSUL: thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> naadde: the output will start you with websearches
<Guest99483> and i tried it thinking it was a new way
<erUSUL> nostalgicBadger: where did you get that kernel from ?
<Guest99483> I guess i need dos2linux
<erUSUL> nostalgicBadger: sorry not for you
<Chousuke> Guest99483: what about "bash run.sh" (without quotes)
<Guest99483> and I dont have the text file for the .sh
<naadde> ActionParsnip:        product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<erUSUL> naadde: where did you get that kernel from ? we can not support random kernels here
<Guest99483> bash: sh run.sh: command not found
<ltcabral> how to i change my <' + c> key from ć to ç in my US keyboard (with dead keys)??
<ActionParsnip> naadde: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<fccf> Guest99483: try ./run.sh
<hwilde> Guest99483,  the right way to execute a script is like this:     ./run.sh
<earthling> Guest99483,  what does echo $SHELL give the output?
<Chousuke> hwilde: that will not work in this case.
<Chousuke> hwilde: his script file is a bit broken
<hwilde> Chousuke, then the script is not executable or not in the right directory.
<ActionParsnip> naadde: you will need to do that EVERY time you change kernel, so keep the source handy
<Guest99483> bash: sh run.sh: command not found
<Guest99483> /bin/bash
<Guest99483> my bad
<Chousuke> hwilde: no, its shebang line is corrupted
<Guest99483> thats in my shell variable
<hwilde> Guest99483,   pastebinit -i run.sh
<Guest99483> and i tried .run.sh 5 times already guys
<grawity> Guest99483: Try typing sh run.sh
<Chousuke> hwilde: so running it with the shell directly will work better.
<naadde> ActionParsnip: is that working with every kernel?
<hwilde> Chousuke, it's not getting into the script, it cannot locate the file.
<Guest99483> when i do sh run.sh it says command not found
<ActionParsnip> naadde: yes thats for any ubuntu, you are compiling madwifi
<Chousuke> hwilde: what?
<Chousuke> hwilde: the script IS the thing being run.
<naadde> ActionParsnip: thank you, even tho' I am not ready yet I am so glad
<hwilde> Chousuke, the scripts is not being run as the command is not found.
<hwilde> Guest99483,   pastebinit -i run.sh
<earthling> Guest99483,  alsp pasytebin the script. the first line should like !#/bin/bash for a script
<Guest99483> im sintalling pastebinit
<Guest99483> installing*
<Guest99483> ok hold for 1 second
<genii> Guest99483: The "dos2unix" program is in the package tofrodos. If you install that, you can feed the problemmatic "run.sh" file through it to remove all the DOS ^M parts, then run it normally from in linux
<LuYu> is the layout section required in xorg.conf?
<Guest99483> i know this is a stupid question but does anyone one know how to look for packages graphically?
<erUSUL> LuYu: this days the xorg.conf file can be almost empty. it tries to autoconfigure itself in runtime
<hwilde> !synaptic > Guest99483
<ubottu> Guest99483, please see my private message
<Chousuke> hwilde: the error message is a bit confusing. it's as if he's writing "sh run.sh" with the double quotes :/
<nishtec> hi all
<LuYu> yeah, well, i reconfigured and it still doesnt  work
<erUSUL> Chousuke: bingo!
<Guest99483> http://pastebin.com/f51a7ddaa
<Guest99483> guys
<Guest99483> pastebinit makes me lol
<LuYu> X is not detecting the mouse or keyboard (USB both)
<hwilde> Guest99483,   sudo chmod a+x run.sh
<Chousuke> you don't need sudo for chmod
<Chousuke> unless it's not your file.
<hwilde> Guest99483,  then after you chmod it,      ./run.sh
<Chousuke> but that's not really the problem in this case.
<Guest99483> nope i need to tofrodos package
<Chousuke> sh run.sh will work just as well
<avemowvip> je voudrais ubuntu fr s'il vous plait...
<hwilde> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Chousuke> though with a simple script like that you could just open it in an editor and rewrite the first line :)
<Chousuke> if you use vim, it'll even show you the ^M
<Guest99483> whats wrong with the first line
<Guest99483> hmm
<Guest99483> you know what
<Guest99483> thats a awsome idea
<Chousuke> Guest99483: it has a DOS line ending
<FloodBot2> Guest99483: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chousuke> Guest99483: it should be a unix line ending
<stinky> Hello, I just got my kernel updated, and it has destroyed my pulse audio and OSS install. I have had it with intel sound chip, What cheap soundcard can I buy to have sound that dose not get destroyed everytime there is a kernel update? TIA
<Guest99483> and what is that
<Guest99483> i see the ^M now
<Chousuke> Guest99483: it's what you get with enter :)
 * erUSUL looks to sed1liners
<Chousuke> Guest99483: for historical reasons, there are two different characters for "line end"
<Guest99483> so basically i can just delete it?
<Chousuke> Guest99483: yep
<iceroot> Guest99483: its msdos-format, so convert it or remove them by hand
 * erUSUL sed -i 's/.$//' run.sh
<hwilde> either dos2unix it or retype it from scratch
<Yannick46> hey guys i have a code and  want to extract them to /Desktop: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/396411/
<Chousuke> dos2unix is a useful tool to have though.
<Guest99483> ./run.sh: line 5: java: command not found
<tim>  
<white_magic> anyone know if x-fi cards work out of the box with ubuntu 9.02? in previous release you had to recompile your kernel to get it working half-way
<Guest99483> ill pastebinit
<Guest99483> lol
<Chousuke> Guest99483: now it's working
<Chousuke> Guest99483: next: install java
<Chousuke> :)
<Guest99483> couldnt find package java
<Guest99483> what is the exact name
<Guest99483> lol
<Chousuke> hmm
<colblood> sudo apt-cache search java
<Chousuke> no sudo!
<erUSUL> !java | Guest99483
<ubottu> Guest99483: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Chousuke> don't use sudo pointlessly!
<hwilde> anybody know about ramdisks ?
<Chousuke> always consider whether you really *need* it.
<ActionParsnip> Yannick46: that will extract all the tar.gz files to the pwd you launch it in
<colblood> so what, it just looks up the package names Chousuke
<iceroot> Guest99483: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre  (or jdk, what you need)
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | white_magic
<ubottu> white_magic: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<earthling> wtf??
<Chousuke> colblood: yes, and it doesn't need sudo, so don't use it.
<Chousuke> colblood: using sudo without thinking is a very bad habit.
<Guest99483> its installed
<Guest99483> 85 megabytes
<Famous> hey
<colblood> it doesnt need or use sudo, so doesnt matter either, but i understand your point
<white_magic> ty actionparsnip
<tim> Chousuke why don't you need to sudo in the search?
<iceroot> tim: its a local search on the index
<Famous> does any of you know the windows tool Nettools 5
<stinky> white_magic, nope X-FI means you need to spend an afternoon with GOOGLE and the ubuntu forums, you need to build OSS from source.
<Chousuke> tim: because it doesn't need to access any files available only to the superuser.
<iceroot> Famous: you have a ubuntu related question?
<Guest99483> so basically its a waste chousokue?
<Chousuke> tim: or in other words, anyone is allowed to do a package search :)
<tim> Oh I see
<tim> Thx
<Famous> I was wondering if there was a Ubuntu package what does similar things
<Chousuke> Guest99483: using sudo when you don't need it makes you prone to sticking it in front of every command
<white_magic> stinky: did OSS improve for x-fi cards? I remember it didn't work well at all 1 or 2 years ago
<Chousuke> Guest99483: and that can actually *break* thing, never mind the security isseu
<Chousuke> issue*
<Chousuke> things* too
<stinky> white_magic,  they are doing the best they can, Creative labs are the ones to blame for poor preformance
<Guest99483> hmm interesting. They say when linux is more popular it will begin to have more people writing viruses for it
<Guest99483> the only thing stopping it is the low usage
<hotel> hey room
<hotel> can't get my sound to work.  Any suggestions?
<Chousuke> white_magic: I think .31 got OSS x-fi drivers
<white_magic> .31?
<stinky> some X-fi work ok, all depends on your chipset
<Chousuke> kernel
<Chousuke> 2.6.31
<white_magic> ohh
<white_magic> i see, thanks
<erUSUL> Chousuke: you meant alsa instead of oss
<Chousuke> erUSUL: no, I meant OSS as in FOSS
<Chousuke> erUSUL: confusing, isn't it :)
<Famous> How do I make the grubloader stop asking for a video setting each time I boot?
<erUSUL> Chousuke: ahh ok; is confusing in this context
<hotel> ubuntu noob here
<erUSUL> !sound | hotel
<ubottu> hotel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest99483> does anyone know how to click ok on the package configuration?
<Guest99483> its for java
<Guest99483> i tried clicking and pressing enter
<Guest99483> it wont work
<erUSUL> Guest99483: press tab until ok is higlighted then hit enter
<genii> Guest99483: tab, Enter
 * genii hands erUSUL the winning coffee
<Guest99483> thanks friends
<Guest99483> Ill lov you guys forever
<erUSUL> hotel: also if you have a laptop and HDA audio
<white_magic> Chousuke: so .31 has built in ALSA support for x-fi cards?
<Famous> and how come grubloader says I'm running ubuntu 8.10 while I use jaunty?
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Chousuke
<ubottu> Chousuke: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Shiba> is there a way to set a package mask for updates?
 * erUSUL sips genii's coffee
<erUSUL> !intelhda | hotel
<ubottu> hotel: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> Chousuke: soz
<Chousuke> white_magic: yes, at least IIRC.
<white_magic> i see
<TechN9ne> ipod touch support? with ubuntu? apart from ssh and Virtual box?
<Chousuke> white_magic: I'll check if I remember right :/
<pyrustheking> hello people any one good at get_iplayer stuff?
<white_magic> that would be nice
<CO2_> cvcv
<tim> Does anyone know if iPhone sync will work with ubuntu yet, ever?
<Alca7raz> is there a way to run a program but have it ignore the system theme?
<babyGreeve> There is nothing stranger in a strange land than the stranger who comes
<babyGreeve> to visit.
<babyGreeve> Chocolate chip.
<TechN9ne> tim only ssh
<pyrustheking> I've tried the iPhone with gtkpod
<pyrustheking> it doesn't work
<pyrustheking> sadly iTunes on wine doesn't work at all
<TechN9ne> i only no how to SSH with ipod touch/phone
<tim> Texhn9ne, thought so, hey ho
<Axess_Denied> TechN9ne: you from KC?
<Chousuke> white_magic: yeah, for 20k1 and 20k2 chips, apparently
<Chousuke> white_magic: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=8cc72361481f00253f1e468ade5795427386d593
<TechN9ne> nah Newzealand
<tim> Yeah tried the wine thing and iTunes 7 does work but not very well
<TechN9ne> tech n9ne KC rapper
<pyrustheking> yeah I don't think there's a way around other than installing Windows in vbox or some thing
<TechN9ne> and needs to be jailbroken
<white_magic> wow, that's great to hear. I'll just wait for Ubuntu 9.10 then
<Chousuke> white_magic: just one more month :)
<VCoolio> Alca7raz: GTK2_RC_FILES=$HOME/.themes/yourtheme/gtk-2.0/gtkrc commandhere
<TechN9ne> VB works well but its not the same as having it work soley on ubuntu
<white_magic> thanks, good night and good luck :)\
<tim> TechN9ne: Yep it is jailbroken
<VCoolio> Alca7raz: maybe it also needs 'env' in front of it, anyway, it runs the app with the specified theme
<mamadpython> سلام رفقا
<tim> I may start a debate here, ubuntu or kubuntu?
<mamadpython> یه فارس زبان اینجا تشریف داره ؟
<erUSUL> !arab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<TechN9ne> im usinf Kubuntu
<hassanakevazir> بله. بیا کانال #ubuntu-ir
<VCoolio> tim: do that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tim> TechN9ne: Yeah I prefer kde
<hassanakevazir> !fa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fa
<mamadpython> hassanakevazir, چه جوری عزیز ؟
<genii> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tim> VCoolio: Righto later ;P
<joshjtl> anyone know how to stop the linux-splash page from opening in chromium?
<erUSUL> hassanakevazir: if you need or think that it would be a good idea a fa factoid just do « /msg ubottu fa is <reply>Your text here »
<serena> CIAO
<erUSUL> joshjtl: in preferences
<seil> i think what he typed was persian and not arabic lol
<serena> !LISTA
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<erik___> hey; i'm trying to get norwegian special keys to work in aterm - they work in the default xubuntu terminal - but i've been unsuccesful so far. my menus etc. are in english, and my LANG is en_US-UTF8..
<seil> !persian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persian
<chai_> !farsi
<seil> !iranian
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iranian
<joshjtl> erUSUL: where in preferences?
<genii> Ah, there IS a Farsi factoid
<erUSUL> joshjtl: first tab ?
<RC1> is it easy to make avis into dvds i can play on my dvd player on ubuntu
<genii> !info devede | RC1
<Famous> how do I remove all KDE from my Gnome?
<ubottu> RC1: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<erUSUL> RC1: i do not have done it but there are tools like devede and qdvdauthor
<erUSUL> !puregnome | Famous
<RC1> k tks
<ubottu> Famous: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<seidos> Famous: tried sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<RC1> im gonna install ubuntu for the first time i dont know linux alot what desktop should i pick gnome or kde
<Alca7raz> VCoolio: thanks
<Famous> Nope
<Famous> I use a upgraded version of backtrack
<lstarnes> RC1: ubuntu comes with gnome by default
<Famous> which is kde based
<stinky> I need to get a new soundcard for this system, the intel 888 sound chip keeps breaking after I update the kernel... Could someone with a nice working soundcard please let me know your make and model so I can purchase the correct hardware? Thanks in advanced :)
<lstarnes> RC1: kubuntu uses kde instead of gnome, but is still ubuntu at the core
<TechN9ne> Gnome is easier to use
<Famous> backtrack 4 uses KDE but I changed it to gnome
<hwilde> ramdisk?  anybody?
<RC1> does the gnomes have hats
<RC1> :o
<Famous> also, when I boot I get a whole test in text, how do I make it into a splash?
<Salvad> Hello.
<seidos> Famous: how did you install backtrack 4?
<clj2289> hi, I'd like to get use the dbase library in php on karmic, but I am unable to b/c it is not installed.  is the a deb for that?
<Famous> using the script provided by backtrack 4
<Salvad> Does anyone know if there is a hotkey for minimizing windows?
<VCoolio> Salvad: ctrl+alt+i or did I configure that myself?
<lstarnes> Salvad: try alt+f9
<Famous> then updated the kernel, updated to gnome and then to janty
<stinky> salvad you can make a hotkey to minimize in the compiz settings, type ccsm in terminal to run it.
<VCoolio> Salvad: anyway, configure it in system > prefs > keybindings
<MK13> does ubuntu have most of the drivers for modems that use USB?
<Salvad> Thanks.
<intok1> Anyone here know why I can't access this external NTFS HDD? I formatted and used it on ubuntu before, but had to send back the external enclosure, ogt the replacement and now get this message http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/5518/screenshotmp.png
<MK13> DSL modems that is :)
<TechN9ne> ubuntu 9.04 is pretty good with drivers	
<ugliefrog> how do i remove a file completley..  I need to reset the program back to its derfauly values..  i used the synaptic manager and checked completely remove but when i reinstall the old settings are still there
<Famous> time to remoce that ugly KDE, here goes nothing:)
<TechN9ne> i dont think it  ugly
<RC1> I ThiNk
<hassanakevazir> ugliefrog, whats the program?
<RC1> gnoMes R sMall
<stinky> dosent anyone have a working soundcard? if so please let me know the make and model, I need to buy a new one. :)
<ugliefrog> hassanakevazir, Qtiplot
<VCoolio> anyone knows the command roxterm needs to open links in a specified browser? it opens the browser, but only the homepage, not the url
<hassanakevazir> ugliefrog, no idea, srry
<chop> hey; i'm trying to get norwegian special keys to work in aterm - they work in the default xubuntu terminal - but i've been unsuccesful so far. my menus etc. are in english, and my LANG is en_US-UTF8..
<stinky> VCoolio,  I just do a firefox "www.google.com".... make sure yous use quotes
<stinky> that is from xterm though
<VCoolio> stinky: if someone posts a link here I just want to click it (using irssi)
<jbeitler> roxterm: galeon https://www.pandora.com something like that
<zilla1> i can connect to the internet via my router, but I can't get on when i directly connect to my modem. could someone point me in the right direction with this issue?
<je> when I use the tango icon theme in karmic the indicator applet just shows a red cross as applet icon all the time
<Vinky> What could the problem be if the liveusb detects the harddrive and manages to install to it but on the reboot fails with ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/...  does not exist
<je> anyone know which icon to copy to Tango to make it work
<paul_uk> hello people
<paul_uk> hello chris
<stinky> hi :)
<chris__> my amarok show the burn to cd option, but it if faded. What do i have to do to get it to let me burn a cd? do i need a plugin or something?
<paul_uk> does anyone know how to stop image tearing in ubuntu 9.04?
<Axess_Denied> chris__: Is your cdrom drive being looked at by amarok as the source?
<dragon> what'd be an appropriate command for outputting a file in single line? Essentially I'm trying to replace linebreaks with spaces.
<Vinky> the funny is that the file it says doesnt exist actually do exist
<chris__> how do you make it do that?
<fearful> Does anyone know how to change the timestamps on aMSN to am/pm or if its even possible?
<defdef> Hello,  I am trying to connect to a PPTP vpn using the builtin Ubuntu network connection VPN client, and it is failing. Is there a log anywhere I can look at to find out why?
<Famous> how do I make sure when I install Gnome I do not lose Wcid?
<wall-e_> can anyone tell me if there is a command to tell me what kindof mother borad and hardwear i have with ubuntu 9?
<genii> wall-e_: sudo lshw | more
<stinky> wall-e_: sudo lshw
<matthew1> can someone tell me what "Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)" means
<stinky> lol, too late
<Madsy> What's the best way to figure which driver system Ubuntu uses for my wifi drivers? lsmod and look for the module?
<Famous> it means you are using a package manager
<Vinky> Madsy, lspci -k
<Famous> close it first
<wall-e_> thank a bunch
<dual> Will this echo something to the server, and can I execute other commands on the server the same way? http://dpaste.org/KrZu/
<Madsy> Vinky: Thanks a lot
<scorchgeek> matthew1: yeah, you have more than one package manager open. could be on command line or synaptic.
<matthew1> scorchgeek, odd; it doesn't look like I have anything else along those lines open. i'll just restart the session. Thanks. :)
<Vinky> switching the kernelline to root=/dev/sda5 gives the same error
<stinky> From what little I understand, I should avoid X-FI when buying a soundcard, anything else I should know? Do Audigy cards work ok?
<half-jack> could anyone help me with http://pastebin.com/d567add14
<VCoolio> stinky: my audigy card works ok
<defdef> Hello,  I am trying to connect to a PPTP vpn using the builtin Ubuntu network connection VPN client, and it is failing. Is there a log anywhere I can look at to find out why?
<stinky> thanks VCoolio  :)
<dev_n00b> Where can I find Ubuntu for the Playstation 3?
<half-jack> anyhelp with http://pastebin.com/d567add14
<scorchgeek> dev_n00b: never heard of such a thing...
<scorchgeek> doesn't mean it's impossible though
<half-jack> dev_n00b, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-powerpc+ps3.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/release/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-powerpc+ps3.iso
<dev_n00b> ty half-jack
<Yan> hi!
<ugliefrog> isnt there a command called purge..... if so i need to purge a program and everyting that goes with it ..how would i type it in the terminal
<Axess_Denied> dev_N00b:
<Axess_Denied> I am running PSUbuntu if you need help let me know
<half-jack> ugliefrog, sudo apt-get purge something
<hassanakevazir1> dev_n00b, get ready for low low memory and its long loading times
<Yan> any Ubuntu developers here?
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: I don't think that's accurate
<AndySpain> hi
<AndySpain> i cannot login into kde anymore
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: I have no long load issues on my PS3
<AndySpain> can anbody help?
<Yan> what's up Andy?
<bdhorish> Does someone know how I can trouble shoot my sound card? It is not working on a inspiron 1526
<Yan> any Ubuntu developers here?
<scorchgeek> andyspain: can you log into a terminal?
<{Onyx}> Bdhorish, what sound card is it?
<axc> hello
<half-jack> any help with http://pastebin.com/d567add14
<bdhorish> Not sure it is in my dell notbook
<{Onyx}> Damn, I hate Dell's product specs
<axc> i need a little help getting my box to connect through the ethernet cable.
<hassanakevazir1> Axess_Denied, I tried to use my ps3 as a seedbox, ran for a day, but the swap got full after a while. definitely slower than my P4 1.6 GHz , with 133 SDRAM
<{Onyx}> open terminal and type aplay -l
<{Onyx}> see if it is seeing the card
<cdavis_> Is anyone having problems with vlc and jaunty? It is very choppy playing only audio and takes forever to spawn the gui?
<bdhorish> k
<AndySpain> yan, scorchgeek: Yes, I can login at cli. I had little disk space, got a notifiaction that there were updates availalble, did update, ran out of disk space and sicne then I could not login anymore. ran live cd, made space available. apt-get check. now I get to login screen, enter username and pw, screen gets black for a second and then I'm back at the login screen.
<{Onyx}> Bdhorish, is this a desktop or notebook?
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: Must be a bad config? I have spoken with many people who do the PSubuntu setup and have never heard of that
<{Onyx}> If a notebook then it'll be onboard sound
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: Have you considered going to the PSUbuntu websites/forums?
<bdhorish> How do I get to termianl on 9.04?
<cowgarden> anyone willing to help me compilling a program? (to stupid to understand where I can get the source) http://libots.sourceforge.net/apps.html Gnome-Summarizer is the app i want
<{Onyx}> apps acc
<Axess_Denied> bdhorish: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<hassanakevazir1> Axess_Denied, really? hmm, I might try it again, since that was a year ago, if there has been improvements
<bdhorish> It is showing two cards
<{Onyx}> what are the names?
<axc> what is the command to connect through eth0?
<{Onyx}> ifconfig eth0 up?
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: I am running intrepid, I see no need for jaunty on the PS3
<bdhorish> srac92 analog and hda ati hdmi
<genii> Axess_Denied: Usually something like: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<genii> axc:  Usually something like: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<{Onyx}> or click on the network icon down by the clock and then click autoeth0
<hassanakevazir1> Axess_Denied, I ran hardy, really slow to me. Yellow Dog was ok thought.
<genii> Apologies on failed Tab-complete :)
<mgv2> what can i do about this? link http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9587/49564613.png
<AndySpain> can anybody help?
<{Onyx}> bdhorish what's your service tag number
<{Onyx}> I'll see if I can find what sound chip
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: PS3 shipped with YellowDog originally
<Axess_Denied> hassanakevazril: Maybe try Xubuntu
<bdhorish> Where do I get that info?
<axc> dhclient was the right one, atleast its the one i remember using many moons ago.
<{Onyx}> should be a sticker on it
<{Onyx}> probably on the bottom
<mgv2> there is no such thing as gui file wiper/
<{Onyx}> mgv2 like a secure shredder?
<mgv2> {o
<mgv2> {Onyx}, yes
<{Onyx}> One moment, let me see what I can find
<{Onyx}> What distro?
<mgv2> lets see
<mgv2> jaunty
<axc> ok ethernet is working, now just gotta make the network accept the box. thanks.
<nanotube> mgv2: try bleachbit http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/
<Mka> hi everyone
<{Onyx}> Hi Dr. Nick!
<mgv2> nanotube, do i need to add sources for it?
<nanotube> !hi | Mka
<ubottu> Mka: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nanotube> mgv2: dunno... see if it's in the repos
<nanotube> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 40 kB, installed size 288 kB
<nanotube> mgv2: looks like it's in the repos :)
<bdhorish> My distro is 9.04 jackolope I think and the service tag is 175tyg1
<vecKt> would the alpha 6 be safe to use as a primary system?
<mgv2> nanotube, im trying to install
<mgv2> nanotube, ok
<nanotube> mgv2: but it looks like it's really old version... so might be a better idea to get a .deb from the website and install that: http://bleachbit.sourceforge.net/download/linux
<{Onyx}> I really need to start studying up on info and network security
<bluefoxicy> How do I use a wired interface without losing internet connection via wireless?
<mgv2> does anyone use whole disk encryption like with the alternate cd?
<bluefoxicy> I have a non-connected wired network
<bluefoxicy> plugging a wire in instantly sets it to the default rout BUT THERE'S NO ROUTE TO THE INTERNET THAT WAY.
<bdhorish> Onyx the distro is jackolope and the service tag is 175tg1
<nanotube> {Onyx}: well, the internet is your oyster. the info is out there.
<mgv2> what can i do about this? link http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9587/49564613.png
<{Onyx}> I'm also trying to learn a couple languages at the same time, just not enough time in the day for all the stuff I want to learn
<Dsboy> how poort forward ?
<nanotube> {Onyx}: well, set your priorities, schedule your time... and have at it. ;)
<mgv2> nanotube, which download to choose?
<{Onyx}> Thinking about getting a job on amtrak so I have nothing to do but study for long hours
<nanotube> mgv2: about your image: if you post a translation it might help. my hebrew is not good enough :)
<{Onyx}> hey mgv i'm working on looking that up for ya now
<nanotube> mgv2: as to which download... if you're using ubuntu jaunty, then grab the ubuntu jaunty .deb
<{Onyx}> mgv I think that's missing a digit
<{Onyx}> The Dell I'm working on has a 7 digit service tag and yours isn't pulling up on their web site.
<bdhorish> Let me double check
<bdhorish> Let me double check
<bdhorish> That is wierd that is the number 175tyg1
<{Onyx}> O crap, getting my questioners confused. Sorry bdhorish.
<bdhorish> It is ok I know that can b.
<{Onyx}> You missed the y the first time :)
<kanja> Hey, can someone give me some advice for which tool I should start looking at for virtulization? KVM? Parallels? VMWare?
<bdhorish> Ah ok and I am a madriva convert
<bdhorish> So things are a tad different
<iceroot> kanja: vbox
<iceroot> !vbox | kanja
<ubottu> kanja: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<lstarnes> kanja: virtualbox or kvm
<jawbber> is there any channel to discuss karmic koala?
<CopyWriter> yes
<iceroot> jawbber: #ubuntu+1
<{Onyx}> Sound chip not listed on Dell's site. Looking around by model
<jawbber> iceroot: thx
<jawbber> #ubuntu+1
<CopyWriter> this feels so good i just knew the answer was yes
<jawbber> oops
<CopyWriter> sadly don't have the info tho
<mgmuscari> is there any reason for me NOT to remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: you'll have to put it back if you want to upgrade to next ubuntu
<seil> why when ubuntu is shutdown improperly I start having resolution issues the next start?
<mgv2> does flash have cookies by itself?
<mgmuscari> VCoolio: won't have any other effect on my ability to add/remove packages?
<axc> does ubuntu have a disk formatting tool somewhere in the desktop?
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: no, it's a metapackage, so it just keeps a lot of apps belonging to ubuntu in a group
<mgmuscari> ah
<{Onyx}> Sigmatel
<{Onyx}> I'll see if I can find a Linux driver for it.
<Lenin_Cat> how do I make sure windows wont remove grub when I install it?
<bdhorish> Thanks so much
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: so if you delete it and one of the belonging apps it technically is no longer ubuntu
<bedrift901> gparted disk formating tool
<mgmuscari> i'm thinking about installing sreadahead
<mgv2> nanotube, there is no option for file wiping with this program - ive file on the desktop for example
<axc> bedrift: where is it?
<bedrift901> synaptic package manager
<mgmuscari> does anybody know another linux distro comparable to damnsmalllinux that would be about the same size and boot in about the same time?
<Lenin_Cat> how do I make sure windows wont remove grub when I install it?
<bedrift901> system / adminstrator
<half-jack> Lenin_Cat,  it removes you have to fix it after installing it
<minar> Lenin_Cat: don't install it
<mgmuscari> i was hoping to run DSL in tandem with ubuntu on this machine, for when i just want something lightweight, but it's locking on boot at "initializing rt netlink socket"
<AndySpain> I cannot login anymore. .xsession-erros says: "open: Permission denied"
<{Onyx}> bd: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750407 second post
<nanotube> mgv2: well, look around in the menus and stuff....
<bdhorish> going there now
<ubuntu_> gjghj
<bdhorish> onyx thanks so much if I have issues will be back
<mgv2> nanotube, "sending message faild - error accurd while sending mail - it isnt possible to connect server smtp.gawa..... by starttls because it doesnt offer starttls in ehlo response - make sure the accunt settings correct"
<adnan_> hi guys
<mgv2> nanotube, i didn't found the option for that
<adnan_> just need a bit of help installing logmein on ubuntu ?
<adnan_> I managed to download/install ubuntu version from logmein but dont know what to do afterwards
<nanotube> mgv2: hrm... strange, i thought it would do that. i don't have it installed myself, just heard about it...
<clayton> ola alguem do brazil
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> how do i find out what version of ubuntu i have?
<defdef> In regards to Ubuntu NetworkManager VPN client, the help page says this: "I could not connect to a Windows VPN (PPTP) unless I manually set the MTU and MRU to 1500. No error message other than "Could not connect" was reported. So try this easy change if you can't connect." Any idea how to manually set MTU and MRU to 1500? They don't detail how.
<mgv2> nanotube, how can i completley uninstall it?
<Guest32172> hellow
<{Onyx}> lens system-> about ubuntu
<lenswipe> {Onyx}: i dont have GUI access? thats gonna be kinda hard! >:)
<{Onyx}> o
<nanotube> mgv2: sudo apt-get remove --purge bleachbit
<robbmunson> lenswipe, type lsb_release -a in a terminal or do what {Onyx} said
<lenswipe> robbmunson: thats the one, i couldnt remember it, ty
<robbmunson> lenswipe, sure ;)
<lenswipe> next question is this
<lenswipe> if upgrade from 8.04 hardy
<lenswipe> to the latest version
<mgv2> nanotube, "sending message faild - error accurd while sending mail - it isnt possible to connect server smtp.gawa..... by starttls because it doesnt offer starttls in ehlo response - make sure the accunt settings correct"
<lenswipe> will it wipe the filesystem like the previous ones did?
<Guest32172> hellow help
<mgmuscari> lenswipe: i had a gross experience with my X server when doing that
<nanotube> mgv2: well... you can always use the built-in CLI tool "shred"... :)
<seil> is there yahoo messenger for ubuntu? not pidgin
<lenswipe> mgmuscari: doing what?
<Guest32172> como instalo o prog amsn com extensão bz2
<mgmuscari> lenswipe: ended up wiping the whole drive and repartitioning anyway
<robbmunson> lenswipe, it shouldnt wipe the FS....
<mgmuscari> lenswipe: 8.04->9.04
<WanHouse> lenswipe: GUI access ? Only the client needs a desktop, the computer connected to does not.
<stlsaint> seil, you use yahoo thru pidgin
<lenswipe> WanHouse: i know..
<WanHouse> ok
<nanotube> mgv2: well, looks like that smtp server you are connecting to doesn't support tls. are you sure that is unusual? maybe you are connecting to the wrong port or the wrong server? or maybe the server just isn't configured to support tls
<bikedude880> So, I've tried a few methods of keeping the Update Notifier from displaying at boot (both through gconf and verifying it with gconf-editor) and it /still/ loads.  Is there any other place I can change this setting?  I'm just looking to keep the Update Manager from stealing focus.
<lenswipe> WanHouse: someone told me to do something which needed a gui, i dont have gui access so i couldnt do it :)
<seil> stlsaint pidgin doesnt have webcam
<robbmunson> mgmuscari, probably because 9.04 uses a different FS altogether? (cant remember if 9.04 is the one with ext4)
<mgmuscari> lenswipe: ostensibly it should leave everything in place, but if your system is similar to mine at all the ati drivers will crap out on you until you do a fresh installation of ubuntu and install fglrx manually
<mgmuscari> robbmunson: 9.04 has ext4 support but i don't think you have to use it...
<mgmuscari> i'm still using ext3
<sburwood> can anyone quickly tell me if there will be a 9.10 version of Ubuntu?
<stlsaint> seil, true...never use webcam myself...sorry
<lenswipe> mgmuscari: its a server so im not fussed about X - its a servr
<lenswipe> server*
<{Onyx}> Isn't 9.10 already out?
<stlsaint> sburwood, yes...its called karmic
<nanotube> sburwood: yes. in the next version..
<lstarnes> sburwood: yes, and it will be released next month
<nanotube> !karmic | sburwood
<ubottu> sburwood: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lenswipe> can i put forward an idea?
<lstarnes> sburwood: ubuntu makes a new release approximately every 6 months
<lenswipe> when they get to P in the ubuntu releases they should do "pervy penguin"
<WanHouse> lenswipe: The term "Cant use a gui" could be more revealing, perhaps. (cat /etc/ubuntu/fedora/debian/etc/-release)
<mgmuscari> lenswipe: there's a page somewhere describing the naming convention haha
<sburwood> ok, because no mention on www.ubuntu.com
<nanotube> lenswipe: heh
<robbmunson> !naming > robbmunson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about naming
<mgv2> nanotube, it should work - ive just reconfigured it after installing ubuntu from the beggining - ive found the configuring instructions on another website thought
<robbmunson> didnt think that was it but yeah :)
<{Onyx}> Karmic Koala, sweet name. I've always thought that if reincarnation was true that the Koala was the top of the karmic ladder?
<{Onyx}> Oops, that was supposed to be a .
<mgmuscari> koalas are mean
<lenswipe> WanHouse: please try listen to what i said, someone tried to help me by telling me to click on the system menu to find out what version of ubuntu i had, im running a server so i dont have access to the GUI, so i had to tell them i couldnt do it.... thats all....
<{Onyx}> Only if you bother them :)
<WanHouse> lenswipe: cat /etc/(ubuntu/fedora/debian/etc/)-release .. clarification. "uname -a" is also nice etc
<lenswipe> WanHouse: at which point they gave me the command for it -SOLVED-
<WanHouse> enswipe: excellent
 * bikedude880 goes to figure out how to keep from having a mouse hooked up to his DVR /just/ for clicking the close button on the update manager >.<
<mgv2> nanotube, i solved it by changing the port to default - thanks
<lenswipe> WanHouse: but like i said my issue wasnt that i didnt have GUI access, my issue was something else but because this is a server i was unable to follow someones instructions which were oriented around the GUI....
<{Onyx}> Bike, in system keyboard settings you can make the arrow keys control the mouse
<nanotube> mgv2: did you set the settings as per this: http://www.gawab.com/portal/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=45
<lenswipe> afk
<nanotube> mgv2: ah, well, ok. :)
<m3F> hi
<WanHouse> lenswipe: Yeah
<bikedude880> {Onyx}: Unfortunately, it's a DVR... no keyboard either
<{Onyx}> O, a real dvr.
<{Onyx}> Thought you rigged up a computer to be a dvr.
<m3F> does anybody could tell me how in the heck can i move a table in Ooo?
<bikedude880> Trying to keep Update Manager from stealing focus
<bikedude880> {Onyx}: I did >.o
<{Onyx}> Hmm using a remote/
<mgv2> nanotube, the link doesnt showing the right article though - the right one isnt availble
<bikedude880> Rather not have a custom irexec command and button just for closing a single window...
<bikedude880> I really want to disable Update Manager from ever stealing focus
<bikedude880> Changing it via gconf isn't doing it
<mgv2> nanotube, do you know how can i install the spell check for xchat while the hebrew settings are on? it is checked but not working
<nanotube> mgv2: well, you solved it, so it's all good. :) but it says: Gawab outgoing mail server (SMTP/SSL) is: plus.gawab.com port 465
<{Onyx}> No clue, not something I've messed with yet.
<defdef> In regards to Ubuntu NetworkManager VPN client, the help page says this: "I could not connect to a Windows VPN (PPTP) unless I manually set the MTU and MRU to 1500. No error message other than "Could not connect" was reported. So try this easy change if you can't connect." Any idea how to manually set MTU and MRU to 1500? They don't detail how.
<saif> hi .... i cant get the wmv runing on ubuntu
<MenZa> !wmv | saif
<ubottu> saif: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ChewyGals> who chat with me just now? i got dc
<ChewyGals> who chat with me just now? i got dc
<bikedude880> defdef: Perhaps through ifconfig?
<nanotube> mgv2: in edit -> preferences -> spellchecking ->  you have hebrew checked?
<mgv2> nanotube, i think my server is different from this but the article isnt shown by the way
<WanHouse> HomeBrew! ? :)
<mgv2> nanotube, its checked but not working and there is not spell check at right click nor the red line corrections
<robbmunson> alrighty folks, be back in a bit ;)
<nanotube> mgv2: hm, no idea...
<mgv2> nanotube, ive a desktop problem too - two folders of desktop that create some trouble as well
<hdcase> Testing
<hdcase> Testing irc connection through telnet for the first time. Hello #ubuntu!
<prince_jammys> !test | hdcase
<ubottu> hdcase: yes, I'm alive.
<saif> still cant run wmv :( ....guys i googled alot
<fccf> hdcase: apparently it is working ... Hello
<saif> and nothing helped all abt mplayer and vlc
<hdcase>  Awesome :) Thanks for the response :D
<saif> i installed apache ,samba and ldap and cant get wmv running :(
<Ingsoc> I want to set up a home ftp server using ubuntu can anyone help?
<mgmuscari> how woudl apache help you to get a wmv codec?
<saif> no iam saying it should be easy
<saif> but it is not
<mgmuscari> saif: codecs are more difficult to get working than many things in linux :p
<prince_jammys> saif: see the links provided by ubottu.
<mgmuscari> saif: i pretty much use ffmpeg
<mgmuscari> saif: i'm not sure whether i can play .wmv's, but i think i can
<bikedude880> Aaaaaaaaannnd... there's the popup I don't want >.>
<thiebaude> !w32
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32
<saif> alright i`ll try and keep u all informed ...thanx alot
<saif> :)
<dabukalam> hi all how can i see the list of apps that startup with ubuntu from a cli?
<mgmuscari> bikedude880: why don't you disable auto update in synaptic
<bikedude880> Yeah... it's not enabled in gconf, not enabled in session startup... where else can I tell this thing to-- I'll try that...
<mgmuscari> dabukalam: look in /etc/init.d/ i guess
<mgmuscari> bikedude880: try installing the updates it wants to give oyu
<mgmuscari> bikedude880: then restarting... see if it comes back
<nks_> Hello All ! I'm hoping that I'm asking the right question in the right forum ! But would anyone happen to know what PUA.Script.Packed-2 is ?
<bikedude880> I've had it show up with 0 updates available...
<bikedude880> And it's disabled in Synaptic
<mgmuscari> hm
<FiReSTaRT> is this channel the right place to get support for setting up grub?
<marcelus> I have three computers hooked up to a d-link router. Each being assigned a set ip address. Two receiving its ip and whatnot through dhcp and having access to the WAN. The third gets its ip but won't even respond to a ping. The routing table it empty. What can be the problem?
<bedrift901> anyone install cinelerra on jaunty? gives errors now can't uninstall properly
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: all wired or wireless?
<marcelus> ActionParsnip: wired
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: try switching the one thats bad into a port no one that you KNOW works
<FiReSTaRT> ok my buddy installed ubuntu over an xp partition and has win 7 on another hard drive.. grub can't see it.. here's the link to the relevant part of fdisk -l output and the menu.lst entry.. http://pastebin.com/d3cfc0ca8 any ideas?
<Hansard> Does ath9k encapsulate or supersede ath5k wireless drivers?
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: also make sure the cable is in properly
<dabukalam> mgmuscari: how do i then add something to that list from the CLI?
<bedrift901> anybody with an amd and got adobe air installed?
<testchat> just testing xchat
<nanotube> !test | testchat
<ubottu> testchat: yes, I'm alive.
<marcelus> ActionParsnip: no difference. FYI I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<vge> hello, simple bash problem :) "echo 0x0166f9c7 | wmctrl -i -c", why don't wmctrl accept the the string as paramter?
<prince_jammys> vge: you
<prince_jammys> vge: you're not supplying it as parameter.
<dabukalam> does anyone know how i can add an app to ubuntu's startup from the CLI?
<root__> can someone help me setup an ircserver please?
<vge> prince_jammys: how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: try switching the cable from the bad system to a system that works, checks the cable is good and has no breaks
<root__> anyone?
<root__> exit
<ActionParsnip> !boot | dabukalam
<ubottu> dabukalam: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<prince_jammys> vge: if it's supposed to be a param, then don't provide it as input.  In ''ls -l'', '-l' is a param.
<bikedude880> Damn... I think I've tried almost everything short of uninstalling the notifier
<distrohopper> root__: it's a pretty big process to setup an IRC server (properly), you can probably find better help on the web
<marcelus> ActionParsnip: the cable worked when I had connected to a ADSL modem before
<vge> prince_jammys: do i need to make a bash script out of it to make it work?
<CrocoJet> I would like capture sound using gtk-recordmydesktop, but I dont know what put at device sound. Is /dev/dsp ?
<marcelus> ActionParsnip: and would it even get its ip if the cable was broken?
<Mka> which command can I use in terminal to execute a program or another command at a specified absolute time like executing "ls" at 3h23PM?
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: possibly
<prince_jammys> vge: i don't know how wmctrl works. I don't have it installed.
<testchat> just another test of xchat, trying to change colors!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I had a resolution issue and asked here how to change the settings in xorg and I was told it was a driver with my vid card but turns out it wasnt http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153437 this fixed the issue
<ActionParsnip> marcelus: have the clients connected, reboot, router, reboot clients
<U-b-u-n-t-u> just in case someone else has the same issue thats a good answer
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: I don't think that's what i'm looking for. All i want is rhythmbox to open in stuartup. i would normally do it through system>preferences>etc. but i only have ssh access...
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: good to share :)
<prince_jammys> vge: wmctrl -i 0xblahblah -c
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: sec, i'll get the command
<vge> prince_jammys: but how i give my pipe output to that particular spot?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah! now I am at 1680x1050 and ubuntu looks better than windows7 so im happy
<prince_jammys> vge: you don't, unless the prog reads from stdin.
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: cd ~/.config/autostart && ln -s /usr/share/applications/rhythmbox.desktop .
<prince_jammys> vge: where does the string come from.
<vge> prince_jammys: k, ty
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: you can make it look like win7 if yuo like
<bikedude880> Running another test...
<U-b-u-n-t-u> yeah I have the transparent panels now
<prince_jammys> vge: i.e. where do you get the '0x...' from ?
<vge> wmctrl -l|grep "Source of:" |sed 's/\(...........\)\(.*\)/\1/'| wmctrl -i -c
<Hansard> Why do hardware vendors not open source the drivers for their devices?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> looks good
<bikedude880> Trade secrets
<vge> prince_jammys: closing all firefox source windows ;)
<bikedude880> Proprietary protocols
<bikedude880> You name it
<ActionParsnip> Hansard: so they can charge for support, so they have absolute control
<prince_jammys> vge: string=$(somecommand);  wmctrl -i "$string"
<Hansard> bikedude880: don't they make money buy selling compatible hardware? How valuable could the drivers be to third party manufacturers?
<switchgirl> omg pidgin wont install
<switchgirl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282486/
<bikedude880> Hansard: Look at what ActionParsnip said as well
<prince_jammys> vge: OR: wmctrl -i "$(somecommand that produces the string)"
<J_A_X> anyone know how to get my screen to lock after a resume from sleep mode?
<Hansard> ActionParsnip: most hardware vendors don't charge for support, and often waste lots of money on customer support for people trying to install and configure their products.
<vge> prince_jammys: ty, works like a charm, i wish id come here sooner :D
<Hansard> It's very frustrating that all my devices can work so well in Windows and then suck in linux.
<prince_jammys> vge: go to #bash for shell questions.
<vge> true
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: add the line: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu <your release name here> main
<libtech> Hansard: then run windows
<bikedude880> Finders crossed...
<bikedude880> *Fingers
<defdef> Anyone know how i can uninstall the VPN client from Ubuntu? I am trying to get the newest version. i want it to look like this: https://lug.wsu.edu/wireless/pptp/ubuntu
<bikedude880> Whoo! It's a start :P
<alex87> hey guys, how can i see what process is tying up my tuner card?
<torn> Has anyone here used qBittorrent before?
<bikedude880> Now to reduce the timeout value of the notification
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: here is the key: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<bikedude880> Thanks for your help!
<dabukalam> ActionParsnip: Thanks, that worked a dream :D
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: copy the square fonted text to a text file and run: sudo apt-key add <file?
<ActionParsnip> dabukalam: sweet
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: you can now run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<teddy> Hey anyone knows whats wrong when i use emesene and the webcam dont works? i can invate but when they are supose to start they dont... i can only se me and a grean screen.
<Ingsoc> I want to set up a home ftp server using ubuntu, and vsftp, I have two computers sharing an internet connection, can anyone help?
<saint_> Ingsoc, you have a server or two desktops?
<heyho> hi i need to dpkg all package at once,anybody know command for that i forgot it
<switchgirl> ActionParsnip, E: Type 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu intrepid' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ingsoc> saint_: I have a desktop and a second box that I would like to set up as a dedicated ftp server.
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: take the ? out, replace with a space
<saint_> switchgirl, add that line to your sources list
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: the PPA is there, you add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<libtech> pidgin is in the repos correct? why not just use the package manager
<AtomicSpark> Yes.
<jauntylock> tem algum brasileiro ai?
<ActionParsnip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8.4 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<stlsaint> Ingsoc, is it an actual server or another desktop?
<LjL> !br | jauntylock
<ubottu> jauntylock: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> 2.6.1 is in the pidgin ppa
<jauntylock> Ljl sim
<Ingsoc> stlsaint: no os is installed on the 2nd system currently.
<AtomicSpark> Use the PPA (see !ppa) to have a more recent version of Pidgin that supports Yahoo.
<libtech> ooh
<jauntylock> hi ... i want to know one irc for games
<stlsaint> Ingsoc, i mean is it built as a server.fans...hdd...cpu etc or is it actually a desktop?
<Ingsoc> stlsaint: It's an actual server.
<jauntylock> brasileiros ai?
<stlsaint> Ingsoc, nice...alright...you plan on putting ubuntu server on there?
<Ingsoc> stlsaint: correct
<stlsaint> ok...where are you wanting info on...so we can skip the unneeded info!
<jauntylock> LjL oi
<jauntylock> LjL ae... tudo suave?
<LjL> jauntylock: stop that
<Ingsoc> stlsaint: I am a little foggy on how to set up the config for vsftpd when I will be sharing the internet connection via a router (which I assume has a firewall). I would like to make the server available from any internet connected computer but password protect the server.
<jauntylock> LjL eu sou brasileiro...
<cyberiAccela> this is an english language channel. Please speak english if you can
<jauntylock> LjL ai tu sabe alguma rede IRC brasileira...
<jauntylock> LjL as que eu encontrei são todas vazias....
<joaopinto> !br | jauntylock
<ubottu> jauntylock: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<stlsaint> Ingsoc, will send pm...
<system404> how to get visual effects working on jaunty it says cant enable visual effects im on a intel chipset 945 or sumfin like that
<cyberiAccela> Howdy #ubuntu. I'm running on an old Thinkpad T42 stuck with an integrated ATI Mobility Radeon 7500. Does anyone know any drivers compatible with this hardware?
<distrohopper> how do I enable 'su' on ubuntu?
<system404> how to get visual effects working on jaunty it says cant enable visual effects im on a intel chipset 945 or sumfin like that
<dholbert> distrohopper, try "sudo su"
<system404> need intel chipset 945 display drivers how to please
<baggar11> Ingsoc: what part of the vsftpd config do you need help with?
<dholbert> distrohopper, "su" means "switch to root, after I type in root password"
<distrohopper> thanks dholbert
<dholbert> distrohopper, "sudo su" lets you type your own password instead
<dholbert> no prob
<system404> need intel chipset 945 display drivers how to please
<m3F> :S
<system404> ne1 please
<dholbert> system404, asking the same question over and over isn't going to help
<nanotube> distrohopper: instead of "sudo su", try "sudo -i" to generate an interactive root session.
<distrohopper> system404: please give people a chance to answer
<cyberiAccela> Please don't repeat your question every few seconds
<system404> sorry guys just wanted to make sure nobody missed it
<dholbert> nanotube, nice, I didn't know about sudo -i
<cyberiAccela> system404: You might also try the ubuntu forums.
<nanotube> dholbert: it's the "sanctioned" way to get a root shell. :)
<system404> i asked in here before last time i tried ubuntu and got answer so thought best to ask in here again
<cyberiAccela> system404: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<system404> i know there is a package i need to download but its bn a while so cant member wat it was
<dholbert> system404, search synaptic for "945"?
<ActionParsnip> dholbert: you can also use su to switch to a non root user
<ActionParsnip> dholbert: su foo will make the terminal be running as foo
<dholbert> ActionParsnip, yup, I was just answering the question "how do I make su work"
<ActionParsnip> dholbert: just advise sudo -s  job done
<joaopinto> , !root is even better :)
<nanotube> system404: maybe  xserver-xorg-video-intel
<system404> ok cheers guys ill try that
<Josesordo> hello all
<{PS}Fableflame> Hey guys, I'm having a problem recording videos from my desktop so I can post them on Youtube. I play Pokemon Platinum online, and I'd like to record my battles and post them. But the only DS emulator I can find for Ubuntu, doesn't load saved games. I can load save games with no$gba, the emulator for Windows, but the desktop recorders won't cooperate with it. Can anyone help me?
<Josesordo> someone can help me? .. I want to install SMILE 0.9.1.4 but is in .tar.gz and not deb..so how install that ?
<htorres11393> tar.gz just unzip it and run the file inside
<nanotube> !install |Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jordo2323> Does anyone know the default password for vmware?
<nanotube> !software | Josesordo
<ubottu> Josesordo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<system404> xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed but im only getting low resolution im hooked up to my tv in windows i could get 1024x768 in ubuntu can only get 800x600
<Josesordo> mm..
<{PS}Fableflame> Hey guys, I'm having a problem recording videos from my desktop so I can post them on Youtube. I play Pokemon Platinum online, and I'd like to record my battles and post them. But the only DS emulator I can find for Ubuntu, doesn't load saved games. I can load save games with no$gba, the emulator for Windows, but the desktop recorders won't cooperate with it. Can anyone help me?
<hassanakevazir> how do I see my ssh logs? My ISP cut me off , telling me I am attacking their network!
<pacmania51> help what is the best ssh to install im newbie
<gNewPower> hi!  could it be that VLC is not in the Ubuntu repos?  Also - what repos do I need to add to get all the win32/dcss/etc codecs?
<pacmania51> what did u do ? what happen how come they cut u off?
<libtech> lol pokemon
<pacmania51> can i make vanity ip without buying a domain name?
<ezhangin> hey so my ubuntu server just stopped booting
<ezhangin> entirely
<JoshDreamland> I tried to do my homework, with little luck
<{PS}Fableflame> Libtech, that's not helpful
<ezhangin> it does do verifying DMI pools in the bios
<ezhangin> but then it doesn't do anything
<JoshDreamland> My mouse wheel scrolls backwards when I roll it fast
<ezhangin> any idea?
<JoshDreamland> The closest thing I came to a lead on the problem was this snippet:
<seil> anyone used gyachi(yahoo messenger) alternative for linux.. I wonder if its safe?
<JoshDreamland> If you have a MouseMan+ on the PS/2 port you probably want to use mhub with XFree servers too, because XFree (all versions up to 3.3.3.1) parses the wheel data incorrectly. You can see this when you roll the wheel fast - the directions will then be reversed causing applications to scroll backwards. IntelliMouse data is however interpreted correctly, and this is where mhub is useful.
<{PS}Fableflame> There obviously isn't any help here.
<libtech> {PS}Fableflame: i dont know if you will get any help here, since video game pirating is against the rules
<JoshDreamland> {PS}Fableflame: What's the problem?
<JoshDreamland> ahahaha, what's he trying to do?
<{PS}Fableflame> Hey guys, I'm having a problem recording videos from my desktop so I can post them on Youtube. I play Pokemon Platinum online, and I'd like to record my battles and post them. But the only DS emulator I can find for Ubuntu, doesn't load saved games. I can load save games with no$gba, the emulator for Windows, but the desktop recorders won't cooperate with it. Can anyone help me?
<JoshDreamland> Have you tried NO$ in Wine?
<JoshDreamland> I almost can't imagine it working, but, worth a shot
<{PS}Fableflame> Yes
<{PS}Fableflame> It didn't.
<Nattgew> I have an expresscard compact flash reader. I got it to work once before, I think I have to load a module. I found a site that suggested modprobe pciehp, but it said that module was not found.
<JoshDreamland> Did it even load?
<{PS}Fableflame> I believe I said that.
<ezhangin> any idea why this thing won't boot short of a drive failure?
<ezhangin> doubt the drive is bad
<cyberiAccela> Fable: Also, you really need to allow people time to respond. You shouldn't send the same question every couple of minutes.
<{PS}Fableflame> It loads the card but the desktop recorder won't work with no$gba
<ArkoldThos> someone could take a look on this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8029495&postcount=4
<JoshDreamland> {PS}Fableflame: What does it record? Blackness?
<biznock09> I want to know how to make a copy of my back up reboot dvd for my dell mini that has no dvd drive
<vrtak-cz> hi all
<vrtak-cz> What time released karmic beta? Which has come today (I am EST - UTC +1)
<{PS}Fableflame> wtf
<{PS}Fableflame> anyway, it doesn't record
<{PS}Fableflame> it says it runs into a problem
<htorres11393> the only think i can think of biznock is trying to make it a cd instead
<JoshDreamland> And this is an Ubuntu desktop recorder?
<{PS}Fableflame> Yes
<biznock09> no cd drive either
<htorres11393> then put it on a flash drive and take it to one that has it
<JoshDreamland> I'm not sure I understand, then. The emulator is working, but you can't record at all?
<htorres11393> or better yet
<htorres11393> make a boot flash drive
<Bloxxy> what dvd maker do you guyssuggest I use for .mkv files? The .mkv files have .SSA (.a$$) subtitles inside of them, and I would like them rendered as such
<{PS}Fableflame> nope
<biznock09> t
<biznock09> how do you do that
<JoshDreamland> This is why I hate English. I assume by nope, you mean I was correct
<biznock09> but with all the info on my factory dvd
<htorres11393> ok you need to make your flash drive bootable
<{PS}Fableflame> Lol yes, you were correct.
<JoshDreamland> A lot of things for Ubuntu have 1,000 alternatives, each working about 25%, but a different 25% each one
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: try recordmydesktop
<htorres11393> then once you make a bootable partition on it you stick the iso on it
<JoshDreamland> the trick is to find the right one.
<ActionParsnip> JoshDreamland: just like any OS
<{PS}Fableflame> Already tried it. It records but it's crappy quality.
<JoshDreamland> {PS}Fableflame: Do what ActionParsnip says
<{PS}Fableflame> When I use recordmydesktop it's more like it took several screenshots instead of a video.
<ezhangin> ugh i'm not even getting to grub, i don't see why this would happen all of a sudden
<JoshDreamland> If I remember correctly, No$ doesn't have a built in recorder, either
<ActionParsnip> {PS}Fableflame: did you edit the settings better?
<htorres11393> see you biznock hope it helped
<ezhangin> the last thing i did was create a raid-5 array with mdadm separate from the boot drive
<{PS}Fableflame> wait
<{PS}Fableflame> recordmydesktop is the one that isn't working at all. I also tried istanbull, and it's the one that looked like it took several screenshots
<JoshDreamland> I'd like to resubmit my own question at this point; does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to parse mouse wheel feedback correctly? Currently it scrolls backwards if I roll it too fast.
<biznock09> how do you make a flash drive bootale
<biznock09> bootable
<JoshDreamland> biznock09: With Ubuntu, or your own program?
<biznock09> ubuntu
<biznock09> and with windows
<biznock09> i have them in dvd and cd formats now
<biznock09> but no drive
<biznock09> so i need them to be on usbs
<JoshDreamland> Not going to happen with Windows. Unless you mean using Windows.
<JoshDreamland> WOAH. Didn't see that coming.
<daveycal1> hey i am having sound problems, but only with one user
<JoshDreamland> I thought you meant instead of a CD-ROM
<AstroEl> where can i download the right fonts for Devanagari and other exotic alphabets?
<daveycal1> is there a way to delete the alsa settings for just one user
<biznock09> yeah i have no cd rom
<{PS}Fableflame> Curse you, Ubuntu.
<JoshDreamland> Way out of my league, there.
<ActionParsnip> biznock09: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-904-persistent-install-windows/ may help
<biznock09> ok
<biznock09> thanks
<biznock09> im running ubuntu right now
<biznock09> i just want a back up
<JoshDreamland> From a liveCD?
<Ido_> Hey guys, i'd like to know where I can find the Terminal in Ubuntu/Xubuntu, also if anyone could give me an easy to understand guide for Samba/any other program to communicate Windows' Network i'd be glad, thanks.
<biznock09> its a dvd
<biznock09> its the factory restore dvd
<system404> how to install codec to play mp4 videos
<system404> ne1
<JoshDreamland> Hope you have a pretty big flash drive, heh. Anyway, live CD's aren't meant to save data, and I'm not sure you could boot the OS from a flash drive.
<system404> need mp4 codec
<system404> how to install it
<JoshDreamland> Sorry. Maybe if I keep talking to you about it someone more informed will bud in.
<biznock09> maybe
<biznock09> thanks though
<thiebaude> !medibuntu | system404
<ubottu> system404: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<biznock09> i knwo there have been people who boot from sd cars
<biznock09> cards
<JoshDreamland> I've known of people to boot from the Wii, too
<system404> The playback of this movie requires a H.264 decoder plugin which is not installed.
<JoshDreamland> But never a flash drive, oddly
<Blackbird2> Flash drives are possible, I believe
<Blackbird2> There was one distro specifically designed to be bootable from a flash drive, even
<Jil1> how to disable color nicks in pidgin?
<Blackbird2> But I believe Ubuntu can be, too.
<biznock09> so how do you make these bootable flash drives
<jrib> !usb | biznock09
<ubottu> biznock09: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<system404> ok ive setup the medibuntu repo wat now
<system404> An error occurred The playback of this movie requires a H.264 decoder plugin which is not installed. what do i do
<system404> An error occurred The playback of this movie requires a H.264 decoder plugin which is not installed. what do i do
<losher> system404: do you have all your codecs installed? See the medibuntu web page...
<Prune> anyone know what .pub format of a document is?  what application created it?
<jakerue> hi all, trying to expand my home/ ...resized my partition to I have a chuck of 99G but my disk only shows the original 25G ....any help here?
<|2-bits|> sounds like microsoft publisher
<Gata_MiMoSa> holaaaaaaaaaa soy de españa
<dholbert> system404, use vlc?
<jakerue> @Prune - MS Publisher
<losher> !es | Gata_MiMoSa
<ubottu> Gata_MiMoSa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dholbert> system404, vlc has support for pretty much all codecs
<fccf> system404: stop repeating yourself and install libmpeg4ip-0
<losher> Prune: http://filext.com/file-extension/PUB
<Prune> excellent, jake, thanks.  any idea what Linux application I can open the .pub with?
<bird603568> kn100: do it
<kn100> jesus no, i'm not, i just joined
<jakerue> @Prune - try OOffice but I anticipate formatting issues
<Mihai_> so 1415 people?
<Mihai_> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<Prune> I don't care if there's formatting issues;  I just want a glimpse of how these webhopefuls like to present themselves in a brochure
<Prune> so this seems like a happening channel, in general.  good
<mshahruz> debian rocks
<kingfishr> I need a more recent version of glib in order to build some software I'm working on. What's the standard way to go about this without screwing up my existing glib?
<Bolvadur> yes, debian rocks
<teolicy> Hi. I just now installed 9.04, and only after installation did I realize I can't recall it asked me if I'd like to encrypt my homedir. Can I easily encrypt it after installation?
<mshahruz> :)
<stlsaint> teolicy, yes
<teolicy> stlsaint: How?
<Bolvadur> open Home
<tehbaut> whats the normal wake up keyboard command when ubuntu is asleep?
<stlsaint> teolicy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHomeDirectoryHowto
<Bolvadur> teolicy:  Right click → Encrypt
<jakerue> no takers on my home directory size?  OK I'll try again another time
<losher> jakerue: ask again...
<Josesordo> who have smile 0.9.1.4 installed?
<jakerue>  trying to expand my home/ ...resized my partition to I have a chuck of 99G but my disk only shows the original 25G ....any help here?
<stlsaint> teolicy, that answer your question?
<M4d3L> hi. how I can reset graphic config of a user from command line?
<M4d3L> for gnome
<mshahruz> when you get tired scripting, get refreshed, evertone in channel watch this -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edlJkzZ8jgM&feature=related
<losher> jakerue: a 'chuck'?
<teolicy> stlsaint: Mostly. I don't really mind doing the vi/shell deal required by the instructions, but I thought 9.04 came with something automatic (read: a checkbox) to do that. Shan't there be an easier way? Was there one that I overlooked during the install?
<jakerue> losher - should read 'chunk'
<tehbaut> is there no kbd cmd to wake up the cumputer after accidentally hiiting the sleep button?
<fccf> tehbaut: power button or laptop moniter open, or sometimes mouse click will do it
<M4d3L> I cant boot anymore on the main user desktop
<bastid_raZor> tehbaut: hit the power button
<oldboy> hi to all of you, i have a problem very basic, the thing is that my Internet connection looks like if it were connected but when i open my mozilla it cannot connected
<oldboy> what can i do?
<losher> jakerue: right. ok, staty by opening a terminal, run sudo fdisk -l and paste the result to paste.ubuntu.com
<teolicy> stlsaint: Also, I think these instructions were written for 8.04, I'm talking 9.04.
<losher> jakerue: staty -> start
<fccf> oldboy: how are you connected?
<tehbaut> bastid_raZor: didnt do anything
<stlsaint> teolicy, right click home....encrypt
<M4d3L> Where is save the graphic configuration of gnome?
<benc> I'm trying to install something and it complains that autoscan: not found. I've tried to install autoscan but couldn't find the package
<fccf> benc: what something?
<oldboy> through a modem, with a cable
<teolicy> stlsaint: Doesn't that let me do a one-time encryption of my homedir (i.e., gpg)? I'm talking about a mountable encrypted filesystem.
<stlsaint> teolicy, it wasnt just made for hardy...it was tested under it...not only working under tho
<stlsaint> ah...that you didnt say...
<benc>  fccf: facebook thrift
<benc> fccf: it says to call ./bootstrap.sh first
<jakerue> losher - Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/282521/
<ezhangin> yo how do i see which drives are (hd0,0) and etc
<benc> fccf: http://www.phpfreaks.com/forums/index.php?topic=257616.0
<ezhangin> basically the drive numbers
<jakerue> everything I want is on sda5
<dholbert> teolicy, I used this guide to migrate to encrypted home directory:
<dholbert> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html
<dholbert> teolicy, I've followed those instructions on Ubuntu 9.04 on several machines
<BomberBank> hey, have i been reconnecting and disconnecting or not?
<mib_mib> Hi guys! I am trying to set up an apache2/nginx server behind my router - i have enabled port-forwarding on port 80, and set the server up correctly - i can access it correclty from localhost, but when I go to my IP on the web browser, i am not getting anything - how can I check?
<stlsaint> teolicy, not sure if you can auto encrypt a filesystem for one time use...
<dual> I have all windows I want open now. Is it possible for the computer to remember all files, applications etc I have open, and reopen them next time I start my computer?
#ubuntu 2009-10-01
<stlsaint> teolicy, maybe here.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<jakerue> losher - OK off to work.  I think I found a thread that will help me
<losher> jakerue: ok, so I see about 50G on sda1, 100G on sda5 and 11G on sda6, for a total of 160G which is your disk. So what exactly was resized, sda5?
<stlsaint> mib_mib, are you using public or private ip address in browser?
<bastid_raZor> mib_mib: possibly your isp is blocking port 80, to verify try a non standard port.. for example 9999
<jakerue> losher - yep.  Gotta run though.  What commands should I be looking for to make this work?
<|2-bits|> @dual: I believe it is. Hold on a minute
<losher> jakerue: df -h would be next...
<dual> |2-bits|, ok, cool :)
<mib_mib> stlsaint: i tried both the internal and external ip's
<mib_mib> stlsaint: neither worked
<losher> kingfishr: still there?
<crizzle> Hey all - anyone fancy helping me get to grips with getting wireless working (complete and utter n00b here) :D
<jakerue> losher - that only shows % of sda1 and sdb1 ....sda5 not shown
<jakerue> losher - thanks for the help but I really have to run.  Next time
<losher> jakerue: that usually means sda5 isn't mounted. That would explain why you don't see it... ok, next time
<fccf> benc: from what I can tell there are 'some' problems, however if you are running 8.10 or 8.04 thrift is available already compiled here https://launchpad.net/~txamqpteam/+archive/ppa
<stlsaint> mib_mib, you using nginix for load balance or revers proxy?
<benc> fccf: cool. thanks
<mnaines> How can I get my laptop to see a shared printer that's connected to my desktop?
<|2-bits|> @dual: Okay so I dont' have ubuntu open right this minute BUT if I remember you go to You have to go to System->Sessions and what not
<mib_mib> stlsaint: the one thing I think i could have misconfigured, is the virtualconf file - I don't have a domain name like www.blah.com - i just want to use my ip address, but for servername and serveraliais, i just put bs stuff www.first.com and first.com
<|2-bits|> and there should be a window with two tabs... the open one should have your start up items and the second one should have a check box that says "remember your sessions or something like that?
<fccf> benc: see also here http://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/THRIFT-71 and  http://wiki.apache.org/thrift/GettingUbuntuPackages
<mib_mib> stlsaint: reverse proxy - it handles the static content, and passes it through to apache for dyanmic stuff
<dual> |2-bits|, yes. Great. Thanks :D
<dual> Just hope it works tomorrow when I turn it on again :)
<kingfishr> losher, yes
<stlsaint> mib_mib, so why the reverse proxy setup...if its all local?
<losher> kingfishr: run synaptic and search for glib. Look for 'libglib'. That'll tell you what your current version is, and whether there's a later version in the repository you can upgrade to...
<stlsaint> mib_mib, and what do you have in your apache2 /var/www?
<kingfishr> losher, yeah the problem is that the latest version is older than what webkit wants
<mib_mib> stlsaint: i don't want it all to be local, rather, what i would like to do is be able to go to my ip address, and have a django project set up
<kingfishr> losher, I'm trying to build newer glib myself in my own directory and then pass that as an argument b/c I think webkit will use GLIB_LIBS when looking for glib
<mib_mib> stlsaint: but i have apache set up with mod-wsgi for django
<mnaines> Samba is the one for file and print sharing, right?
<mib_mib> stlsaint: so when i do like curl 127.0.0.1 i get some stuff back, but when i go to my ip address, i get nothing
<stlsaint> so loopback is config wrong maybe? you have firewall?
<mib_mib> maybe ufw, but i don't think its misconfigured, let me check
<losher> kingfishr: yes, that's what I'd do next. If webkit doesn't use GLIB_LIBS you can maybe look in the makefiles for the library and edit it so it finds your local copy. It's a pain though...
<fccf> mnaines: yes, with windows ... for printing in linux networks Cups , and fileshareing ... well there are a number of options
<mnaines> fccf, I use Gutenprint drivers for printing
<Chun1> Having a slight problem: when I'm playing music with audacious, I don't get sound from flash videos in firefox. If I load firefox/flash first, audacious refuses to play anything until I close firefox
<stlsaint> mib_mib, you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Django
<mnaines> Chun1: I use Rythmbox for music
<{Onyx}> Hmmm, thought I had sorted out all my sound issues but I found another one. I've got my dedicated card for speakers and my on board for headphones and mic. All that's working, the problem is that the volume slider from the speaker icon is adjusting volume for the on board even though I have default set to the x-fi
<hwilde> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<MenZa> # 00 08 * * * in crontab would run the following command every day at 8am, yeah?
<Raydiation> beta out yet?
<mnaines> fccf, what is a good way to share files and printers between Linux machines without creating a security risk?
<{Onyx}> If I open volume controls I can adjust the volume so it has to be some setting in sound prefs but everything looks like it should be defaulting to the x-fi
<{Onyx}> mnaines keep it behind a fireawll
<mib_mib> stlsaint: i checked UFW and made sure that the rule to allow tcp on port 80 is enabled
<Hillshum> mnaines: Use a private network
<losher> mnaines: totally agree with {Onyx} ...
<kaashif> program called fritzing gives me a .sh file. i can open it from terminal but not by double clicking on the sh file. solutions?
<heater_> I have a power management problem in Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Settings are set to NEVER put monitor nor computer to sleep, but monitor sleeps after 20 min. Any ideas?
<kaashif> here's the sh file pastebinned: http://pastebin.com/m1b17bc2
<{Onyx}> Unless you're running some type of server there's no need to have anything from your network not behind a firewall.
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I have the kernel firewall configured for restrictive mode and I have my two computers on a separate subnet with its own router
<testNow34> where can I get the svn subversion 1.7 client for jaunty?
<{Onyx}> So you're trying to print/file share between the two subnets/
<{Onyx}> ?
<hwilde> MenZa, yes
<MenZa> hwilde: thanks
<kaashif> nobody knows about sh files ?
<kandjar> what the easiest way to know if a file has DOS style ending or Linux style ending without changing the file?
<{Onyx}> properties
<mnaines> {Onyx}: No, my laptop and desktop are on the same /27 subnet, which is separate from the /24 subnet that the rest of the network operates on...My printer is on the desktop but I want to be able to print remotely from the laptop
<mib_mib> stlsaint: yah - i've set up this exact server before on a VPS, now i'm trying to set it up in the same way at my house, but for some reason i can't connect to it outside of my router
<hwilde> MenZa, the # sign comments out the line however, and you don't need double digits just   0  8   will do
<{Onyx}> then you should be fine
<mib_mib> bastid_raZor: why would my isp block port 80? I need port 80 because i'm running an http server
<MenZa> hwilde: excellent, cheers.
<{Onyx}> mib, there's no way your ISP is blocking port 80
<sjoerd>              
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I don't know how to configure either computer to allow printer sharing, though
<{Onyx}> what type of printer?
<{Onyx}> you could adhoc the printer in to the network
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Canon Pixma iP4500...Connects to the desktop via USB
<stlsaint> mib_mib, hhmm...something is looking in the wrong place if you have django setup right...should start from basics
<hwilde> printer sharing is here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba#Sharing%20CUPS%20Printers
<stlsaint> router>firewall...etc etc then move to apace2.conf...django setup
<bastid_raZor> mib_mib: some isp's do. my former isp blocked ports 22,23, and port 80. i had to use different ports for ssh also.
<{Onyx}> Are there any usb hook ups to your router?
<mib_mib> bastid_raZor: can i use different ports for the http server? how will people access it then without putting the port?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: No...The router is a D-Link WUA-2340
<{Onyx}> Hmmmm, I'd go with hwilde's link for printer sharing then
<hwilde> yes.
<losher> mib_mib: some isps have a 'no servers' policy, so the block may be deliberate...
<mib_mib> stlsaint: well, i think one of my main problems is the router, and the second problem is maybe something having to do that i'm using a domain name but i don't actually have it registered maybe?
<mnaines> hwilde: I use Gutenprint drivers...I don't know if the instructions for CUPS would apply to the Gutenprint drivers
<Blehk> This sed script doesn't work: sed -i 's/ignoreip = 127.0.0.1/ignoreip = 127.0.0.1 10.0.0.0/\14/g' /etc/fail2ban/jail.conf How do you escape  the slash in the cidr address?
<mustafa> \leave
<{Onyx}> the only ports I'm aware of that an ISP would be port 25 to prevent spam bots
<hwilde> mnaines, install the driver locally, share with cups/samba.
<bastid_raZor> mib_mib: people would have to use the port you specify. ex. mine is bastid:9999
<mnaines> hwilde: Are Cups and Gutenprint compatible with each other?
<losher> mib_mib: eliminate the second problem for the moment by using the 'raw' ip address in your url...
<hwilde> mnaines, you use the driver to print locally.  you use cups/samba to share the printer.
<stlsaint> mib_mib, yea instead of names use ip address...i dont have my domain linked to my ip yet so i do all my site editing via ip thru browser
<bastid_raZor> mib_mib: yes you can use any port you wish. set it in the router to forward to 80 or have apache listen on a different port
<mib_mib> losher: exactly what i'm trying to do
<mib_mib> i am putting my router's ip address in, but nothing comes up
<hlpmeplz> how do I select UTC in tzconfig?  (working from shell)
<Beardbar_> whats the command to find file sizes larger then 10mb again?
<hwilde> Blehk, use a comma instead of a / for the sed delimiter, then you don't have to escape the slashes.  or escape them with a backslash
<{Onyx}> mib, are you trying to get incoming connections from outside or within your network?
<stlsaint> mib_mib, sorta what i just said aint it... =)
<Blehk> alright, cool thanks hwilde
<m0r0n> My Compiz features aren't working, how do I reset it?
<hwilde> m0r0n, system, preferences, appearance
<losher> mib_mib: the router has to be configured to forward the port. Also, did you mention a kernel firewall somewhere? That too has to be configured to forward the port. You can choose any port as long as you're consistent. The use a url with the port embedded, e.g. http://1.2.3.4:8080/foo
<stlsaint> m0r0n, go into compiz settings manager and set to defaults
<zofrex> tearing my hair out, done extensive googling to no avail - I cannot have "nvidia-glx-185" (or 190) installed concurrently with "xorg", installing one (with apt-get) removes the other. Help! (Ubuntu 9.04)
<mib_mib> I am using UFW, i set up a rule to allow port 80/tcp - so thats fine
<marcellus> there is a 185 and 190 now?
<mib_mib> I am forwarding port 80 on my router to the ip address of the server
<zofrex> yes
<zofrex> 185 isn't particualrly new
<mib_mib> So I should instead forward a different port on my router?
<saniasan> pidgin 2.6.2 how can I enable video and audio
<hwilde> zofrex, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mib_mib> and listen on a different port for my nginx server?
<JohnCDI> ive been using ubuntu for a little while now and ive programmed some smaller things in windows and i tried to run a simple "hello world" program in C i have build-essential installed and the libraries but for some reason it calls a syntax error to the printf function any help?
<hwilde> JohnCDI, pastebin the code and the error please
<stlsaint> yes mib_mib you gotta change that as well...just the post tho...not the ip
<Legendre> Question of the evening.. How the heck do I force X to use a native driver for a grapics chipset, and not the default VESA FB driver?
<zofrex> hwilde: after installing xgl, or xorg?
<zofrex> *glx
<JohnCDI> sorry *gcc compiles it fine the errors come up when in terminal i ./programname
<losher> mib_mib: so first step, from the server, can you contact http://localhost ?
<mib_mib> losher: yes, i'm remote, but i can curl localhost and get back some html stuff
<hwilde> zofrex, it should take care of it for you
<losher> mib_mib: 2nd step, from inside the firewall on a different machine, can you contact http://server
<zofrex> hwilde: command not found :P
<JohnCDI> #include <stdio.h>
<JohnCDI> main()
<JohnCDI> {
<JohnCDI>     
<JohnCDI>     printf("Hello, World");
<JohnCDI>     return 0;
<FloodBot1> JohnCDI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> zofrex, install it...
<hwilde> !paste > JohnCDI
<ubottu> JohnCDI, please see my private message
<{Onyx}> no closing }
<{Onyx}> john
<hwilde> lol he got kicked before the paste finished
<zofrex> it takes 20 seconds to run a google on this machine.. if you know which package it's in off the top of your head that'd be useful
<mib_mib> losher: the firewall is strictly on the server, i can, however, ssh into that machine, and do curl localhost; from my other machine behind the router though, if i go to that internal ip .... 192.168.1.100, i get nothing
<hwilde> zofrex, that is the name of the package.   or aptitude search nvidia-xconfig
<saniasan> and open not exe open .c
<JohnCDI> oops.
<JohnCDI> lol
<saniasan> :)
<zofrex> ok I think I have some package management problem then 'cos that package doesn't exist
<hwilde> zofrex, hold on...  it was provided by nvidia-glx-180
<{Onyx}> mib is 192.168.1.100 the server or the router?
<hwilde> zofrex, why do you want 185 or 190?   180 seems to be the newest one I see
<losher> JohnCDI: you sound confused. Syntax errors come from the compiler. Run-time errors happen when you run the program. Which are you seeing?
<mib_mib> {Onyx}: its the internal ip of the server
<hwilde> JohnCDI, pastebin the code and the error please
<zofrex> hwilde: uh dunno. it was in a step by step tutorial for setting up the software I want (xbmc) on the machine I own (AsRock NetTop)
<zofrex> if the 180 supports VDPAU then I'm happy with that
<{Onyx}> if you're port forwarding 80 to the server try hitting the router
<JohnCDI> im trying to use paste bin.
<losher> mib_mib: so do you expect http://192.168.1.100 to work i.e. the server firewall allows it?
<mib_mib> {Onyx}: same, get nothing
<{Onyx}> err port forwarding 80 on the router
<Legendre> Anyone know? How to specify a particular driver for Xorg?
<hwilde> zofrex, sry I dunno, I installed 180 and it gave me a binary nvidia-xconfig which helped, then it enabled the driver and nvidia-settings through the gui menu
<mib_mib> losher: i expect everything on port 80 to work - the firewall lets all tcp on port 80
<{Onyx}> Did you make sure you were allowing that connection and not denying it? I've done that before on mistake.
<marcellus> Legendre: edit xorg.conf ?
<nanotube> Legendre: edit xorg.conf
<Legendre> ubuntu always defaults to vesafb (I think)..
<mib_mib> {Onyx}: yep, just checked my rules
<stlsaint> mib_mib, if all ip info is good its coming down to the conf files
<Legendre> nanotube: marcellus - there's notihng in there, lol!
<losher> mib_mib: can you ping the server from the client (what's the clients ip address btw?)
<nanotube> Legendre: put stuff in there.
<zofrex> hwilde: 180 is installing without uninstalling xorg
<JohnCDI> #include <stdio.h> main()  {          printf("Hello, World");     return 0; } ./hello.c: line 5: syntax error near unexpected token `"Hello, World"' ./hello.c: line 5: `    printf("Hello, World");'
<{Onyx}> Is the server behind the router?
<hwilde> Legendre, in the device section for the video card specify the driver like:      Driver         "nvidia"
<zofrex> any idea why 185 and 190 have issues?
<Legendre> like seven lines of generic-y stuff
<mib_mib> {Onyx}: yes, which is the main problem
<{Onyx}> try taking down the fireawll on the server then
<hwilde> zofrex, because they are beta?  dunno I am happy with 180 and I have a quadro fx 570 pretty new
<marcellus> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<zofrex> alright
<m0r0n> Anyone have a mobo with express gate?
<zofrex> I'm just trying to get OpenGL acceleration in X (weirdly VDPAU worked :S)
<mib_mib> losher: i can ping it beautifully, as the client is behind the same router
<Legendre> hwilde: so anything I put in there will override the default?
<_AaLinux> I want to play .mp3 files with rhythmbox , which plugins would i have to install?
<mib_mib> {Onyx}: done, nothing stil
<{Onyx}> restricted-extras legendre
<hwilde> Legendre, theoretically
<Legendre> hwilde: you made my point
<{Onyx}> err aalinux
<{Onyx}> Hmmmm,
<{Onyx}> You have a port scanner mib?
<losher> mib_mib: then I would expect  http://192.168.1.100 to work 'beautifully' too. I agree with {Onyx}. Try turning off the firewall temporarily....
<stickboy> anyone know how to get transmission 1.6* or 1.7* on 8.10 64bit?
<Legendre> hwilde: I haven't dealt with X on deb/ubu before, and I was really taken aback when I saw that .conf file
<mib_mib> losher: completely turned off
<losher> mib_mib: and...?
<_AaLinux> {Onyx}: What are the inner elements of restricted-extras?
<mib_mib> losher: nothing! haha
<dlp211> hey guys...just looking for a recomendation....what do u guys think is the best VNC client? (must be available for win32)
<mib_mib> losher: it must be the port forwarding isn't working....?
<{Onyx}> aalinux lots of codecs that don't come standard
<maccam94> dlp211: tightvnc is good
<mgv2> there is no fucus mode on aiming at open arena? - i dont understand how can i hit with such small dot
<marcellus> mib_mib: what are you trying to do?
<mib_mib> marcellus: run a server behind a router
<dlp211> yea i have tight....just wondering if anyone was using somethin else
<{Onyx}> I've got a one shot command around here that installs everything media, let me see if i can find it
<losher> mib_mib: from the inside-the-network client, there isn't any port forwarding. It's direct to  http://192.168.1.100 port 80. Nothing in the server logs?
<stlsaint> mib_mib, yea check router setup
<marcellus> mib_mib: and what have you done so far?
<maccam94> i'm temporarily installing ubuntu on a USB stick to be used on only one machine for a week or two. should i use the liveusb creator or just run the normal ubuntu installer?
<dlp211> mib what router u have
<mib_mib> losher: from the inside-the-network-client, 192.168.1.100 port 80 givves nothing
<losher> mib_mib: what's the client ip address?
<mib_mib> 192.168.1.104
<mib_mib> marcellus: everything works on the server side, so from the server itself curl localhost works fine - set up the config files and virtual confs, from the outside, nothing comes in
<stlsaint> mib_mib, i think there are too many hands in this issue...hope ya get it fixed...getting a little crowded! =)
<mib_mib> i guess i can try changing the port that is forwarded
<marcellus> mib_mib: does it work within the LAN?
<mib_mib> stlsaint: very much so, thanks!
<mib_mib> marcellus: nope
<losher> mib_mib: ok, so a directly connected client (with no router involvement) fails, but it works for localhost, The kernel firewall is disabled (sure?). Next thing I'd check is the server logs to see if the server even sees the client request....
<mib_mib> losher: it doesn't see the request it looks like
<eminor> hello :)
<mib_mib> losher: i checked the apache and nginx logs
<losher> mib_mib: the only way I can explain that is if the kernel firewall is blocking the request...
<marcellus> mib_mib: have you checked the router log?
<mib_mib> losher: i am using ubuntu, and have installed 'ufw' - i did ufw disable, so it is stopped completely.
<jack_> salut ttlm
<musikgoat> mib_mib: anything in "iptables -L"
<losher> mib_mib: double check that with sudo iptables -L
<losher> JohnCDI: your latest example compiles & runs for me...
<{Onyx}> I need to get back to learning programming as well.
<{Onyx}> I can modify code like no one's business but can't code anything from scratch
<mib_mib> has some stuff, but just some BS, here is hte pastebin http://pastebin.com/d2ef28e9f
<mib_mib> marcellus: i just enabled logging on the router, so i'm checking now
<marcellus> mib_mib: can you ping within the LAN?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Now I have another problem...All the photos I print are grainy, and no amount of altering the settings fixes it
<{Onyx}> marcellus: he can
<losher> {Onyx}: some people work on 'sustaining' all their lives: they don't originate code, they only fix bugs in existing code. Nothing wrong with that...
<{Onyx}> Yeah, that's cool if I have something to work with as a template. But sometimes you need to do something new.
<mnaines> {Onyx}: You ever tried recursive computation when coding?
<mib_mib> marcellus: yep, can ping within the lan
<mib_mib> marcellus: the internal IP
<marcellus> but you can telnet to port 80
<marcellus> can't
<mnaines> mib_mib: Is there a way you can check the routing table?
<losher> {Onyx}: well, start small, with a well-defined requirement for something...
<Bluey> having problems with the 64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04 version 2.6.28-15 causing lockups - doesn't do this with -14 -- any known issuses?
<mib_mib> telnet 192.168.1.100 80 is refused immediately
<mnaines> mib_mib: Are you trying to telnet outside the network?
<mib_mib> mnaines: no, inside the network
<mnaines> mib_mib: Is the router configured to disable telnet?
<mib_mib> i wouldn't think so
<mib_mib> but i can't be sure
<mnaines> mib_mib: Most routers, you have to manually tell them to enable telnet.  All the ones I have worked with will not allow telnet or FTP by default
<coz_> guys if I get error    protoc: not found
<coz_>    what would I be missing?
<musikgoat> mnaines: hes looking for http headers on port 80, not accessing telnet
<mib_mib> mnaines: okay - i'm not actually concerned with telnet though, more concerned with tcp
<mnaines> mib_mib: You need CLI mode for that...
<mib_mib> wait - i guess it doesn't make sense to use port 80 for port forwarding....wouldn't this mean that all my incoming traffic would forward to my server?
<musikgoat> mib_mib: just so i understand right, your trying to access a web server from a LAN and its failing?
<marcellus> I don't see why the router would limit what you can do within the LAN by default.
<mib_mib> musikgoat: setting up a server inside a lan (i.e. behind a router)
<mib_mib> musikgoat: i'm also inside the lan, failing hard, yes
<mnaines> mib_mib: 80 is the port you need to get out to the internet.  You want to do port forwarding, you might want to use a less-congested port
<musikgoat> mnaines: that is not good advice
<physic> can one see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<musikgoat> mib_mib: first troubleshoot the server not working in the lan, then troubleshoot port forwarding, which yes you will need to do to allow incoming requests to be routed to your server
<musikgoat> mib_mib: I would suggest dropping all your iptables stuff
<marcellus> he has no such such stuff
<mib_mib> drop all iptables? here they are: is this actually anything significant?  http://pastebin.com/d2ef28e9f
<{Onyx}> Hmm, anyone fixed the annoying sound 9.04 makes when starting a video/music that's flash ?
<mnaines> marcellus: The reason you want to limit activity between computers on a LAN is because 90% of security breaches come from inside the network
<musikgoat> mib_mib: then on the server, netstat -nl  and check that the server is listening on 80
<physic> when i use sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6  in terminal it will tell me couldn't find package libssl0.9.6
<heater_> I have a power management problem in Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Settings are set to NEVER put monitor nor computer to sleep, but monitor sleeps after 10 min. Any ideas?
<mnaines> physic: Try taking off the version number...apt-get should install the most recent stable version by default
<eminor> physic, this thread is from 2005
<{Onyx}> heater_ check bios
<marcellus> on my d-link it is called Virtual Server and lists the common services and allows you to enable each i.e. port forwarding
<heater_> Onyx: ok onyx i will do that
<physic> ok leave it
<{Onyx}> I was having a similar problem with my computer locking up when entering sleep mode even though i had sleep mode disabled in ubuntu
<physic> how i can download yahoo messenger client?
<{Onyx}> physic use pidgin
<mib_mib> musikgoat: hmmm.... it has listening on 127.0.0.1:80
<{Onyx}> it has support for pretty much all messengers
<physic> i have pidgin but my internet not good
<musikgoat> mib_mib: but none on 0.0.0.0:80 or :::80 ?
<scott_ino> physic, can you be more descriptive
<foey> Any decent guides for setting up Samba shares via the terminal?
<eminor> btw.. pidgin will be replaced with empathy in next ubuntu release, right?
<musikgoat> mib_mib: I'd check your httpd.conf file and make sure its setup correctly
<physic> i dont want pidgin i have it
<Docteh> foey: the config file has a good example i thougt
<scott_ino> eminor, gross i know
<physic> i  want yahoo messenger client
<musikgoat> eminor: no
<musikgoat> eminor: its not ready yet, they put back in pidgin as the default
<{Onyx}> that's ok, next install I'm thinking about going with kubuntu because it's all industrial with K's instead of C's
<eminor> ah, ok
<mib_mib> musikgoat: okay, i actually have a few conf files - apache is listening on 127.0.0.1:80, and nginx is serving static content (and passing other stuff through 127.0.0.1:80) - and nginx is listening on port 80  with my router ip address....
<{Onyx}> Kommander always makes me think of Kompressor
<O___o> how to install office 2007 in wine?
<scott_ino> physic, im sorry, but that's not going to happen. you aren't going to be able to use yahoo messenger client, however pidgin and other messaging clients will work with your yahoo ID
<losher> mib_mib: for testing purposes, until you get the client->server case working, I would flush all iptables: /sbin/iptables -F; /sbin/iptables -X; /sbin/iptables -Z
<foey> Docteh : Yeh, ill have to go and read through that. I've managed to share a folder via webmin but no one has write permissions for it. Just wondering if that was the best way to go about it or just use the Samba config file.
<mib_mib> losher: okay
<O___o> do i just install wine then run X12-30307.exe?
<musikgoat> mib_mib: i think you have a port conflict then
<musikgoat> you shouldn't have two services on the same port
<physic> scott_ino,pidgin couldn't open with me
<scott_ino> physic, what do you mean "open"
<musikgoat> mib_mib: choose one on 80 and move the other to 8080 or 8000 or something
<physic> i mean did not open yahoo id
<losher> mib_mib: I agree with musikgoat. You can't have two programs listening on the same port....
<mnaines> physic: You have to go to www.pidgin.im and update pidgin to get Yahoo to work properly
<musikgoat> mnaines: they do not host ubuntu packages,  check the pidgin ppa
<musikgoat> physic: ^^
<GBGames> If a webcam is said to be "supported out of the box" on Ubuntu, what should happen after I plug it in? How do I use it?
<scott_ino> mnaines, what did they change recently
<physic> ok
<musikgoat> !ppa | physic
<ubottu> physic: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<scott_ino> GBGames, open up Ekiga to test
<glens> I'm trying to set up an SB Audigy under Jaunty, but I never get any sound.  I've followed all of the walkthroughs I've found, and none seem to get me anywhere.  where should I start?
<mnaines> musikgoat: What are you talking about?
<{Onyx}> yahoo connects fine for me in pidgin
<musikgoat> pidgin.im doesn't have ubuntu packages
<Docteh> foey: you might be better off just using the config file directly unless webmin causes issues with that
<[t0rc]> suggestions for best solution for iPods? (cover support, etc.)
<GBGames> scott_ino: I went through it before, but now I see when I open it, there is a webcam icon. And there I am!
<GBGames> B-)
<GBGames> Thanks!
<mnaines> musikgoat: It doesn't need them...Pidgin has a PPA key that is required to update pidgin so that Yahoo can run properly
<colemanguy> webmin should work even if you manually config samba, so id use the manual config editing
<colemanguy> to learn to do it manualy first
<Docteh> foey: are you trying to share a home directory or a different dir?
<foey> Docteh : Yeh ill have a play. Thanks.
<jonat399> hi
<scott_ino> GBGames, no problem you can also use Skype, VLC, Cheese and many others for webcam awesomeness
<{Onyx}> i saw a good tutorial on configuring samba
<{Onyx}> let me see if i can find it again
<glens> I'm trying to set up an SB Audigy under Jaunty, but I never get any sound.  I've followed all of the walkthroughs I've found, and none seem to get me anywhere.  where should I start?
<foey> Docteh : I've created a folder within home /home/shared
<heater> Onyx: well bios didn't have anything wrong
<GBGames> scott_ino: I got a webcam for my girlfriend as well. She'll be on Windows. Any suggestions for software we can use to talk to each other?
<twobitsprite> Brasero sits normalizing tracks forever... does anyone else have this problem?
<scott_ino> GBGames, yeah honestly I use VOIP a lot and the new Ekiga sound quality is amazing, much better than skype in my opinion (which i use as well)
<colemanguy> skype will work
<{Onyx}> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver
<mnaines> musikgoat: www.pidgin.im just has a Pidgin-specific PPA key on the website.  Copy and paste it into the terminal, then go into the package manager and search for pidgin, select "upgrade" then install the upgrade
<scott_ino> GBGames, use skype or Ekiga (which has a windows version as well)
<O___o> what is the channel for wine?
<{Onyx}> Hmmm, monitor setting?
<GBGames> Thanks!
<physic> scott_ino, is latest version
<molson_> Anyone familiar with ecryptfs?  It keeps unmounting my home directory.
<scott_ino> physic, ? what
<heater> Onyx: nah, i have the monitor hooked up to both windows and ubuntu, windows doesn't sleep the monitor
<IdleOne> O___o: #winehq
<scott_ino> O___o, winehq
<physic> my pidgin is up to date
<eminor> glens, i have an audigy 2 ZS in my second pc and it's working out of the box with ubuntu
<O___o> IdleOne, thx
<{Onyx}> did you check screen saver settings?
<musikgoat> mnaines: nice, they have made it clearer, last time i visited, the site didn't have any real instructions for ubuntu users
<eminor> 2late ;/
<GBGames> Now I just have to learn about using webcam stuff. It's my first ever.
<losher> {Onyx}: you didn't ask, but the best book I *ever* read on learning how to design software (as opposed to just coding) is http://www.amazon.com/Software-Tools-Pascal-Brian-Kernighan/dp/0201103427/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1254354955&sr=1-10. Don't mind the fact that it's in Pascal. You can code the examples yourself in C or Java or anything else you want. It's the design that's important...
<O___o> anyone here successfully install office 2007 in ubuntu thru wine?
<scott_ino> physic, someone else in this chat suggested you need to use a even newer version than what's included in the ubuntu repositories, which means you will have to use the PPA
<scott_ino> physic, although another person has said that it works with the latest version, i don't have a yahooID so i can't check for you
<twobitsprite> does cdrecord decode mp3?
<physic> i dont nkow whats ppa?
<musikgoat> physic: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<musikgoat> physic: follow their instructions
<{Onyx}> I don't think I've updated pidgin unless it went through an auto update and yahoo works fine on pidgin
<physic> ok thanks
<{Onyx}> I just added an account, selected protocol yahoo and put in my user+pass
<musikgoat> physic: you might also get answers in the #pidgin channel
<losher> twobitsprite: no. You need .wav files for cdrecord. You can convert .mp3 to .wav using lame. It might be easier to just use k3b...
<physic> my internet not good
<heater> {Onyx}: im an idiot.....i cannot believe i over looked that
<mib_mib> rather - one is listening on 127.0.0.1:80, and the second is listening on the external port <externalip>:80
<{Onyx}> Na, we all overlook stuff
<{Onyx}> That's the biggest problem I have with experienced computer users that call in for support. They KNOW it is a hardware problem because they checked everything and resist anything I tell them to try :)
<heater> {Onyx}: i appreciate your help, thank you
<twobitsprite> losher: I'd rather install something that doesn't require KDE libs... The default Gnome app doesn't work
<rensomsne> I'm having a hard time installing ubuntu 9.04 from a flash drive onto a computer currently running windows xp. When I boot, I get the message "Gave up waiting for root device". Would anyone have any idea what to do?
<musikgoat> mib_mib: if you have a service bound to that external port:80, then you cannot serve apache on that port and expect it to be reachable by anything other than the server itself
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<heater> {Onyx}: hahaha lol
<losher> mib_mib: that might explain why http://localhost works, but http://192.168.1.100 doesn't. They were talking to different apps...
<AutoMatriX> dos somebody kow the address of the aircrack-ng irc chan ?
<[t0rc]> any suggestions for best solution for iPods? (cover support, etc.)
<{Onyx}> My suggestion for iPods is to get a regular mp3 player
<heater> hahaha lol
<{Onyx}> I can't stand the damn things with having to sync through iTunes
<twobitsprite> {Onyx}: hear, hear
<{Onyx}> Regular mp3 player you just drag and drop the files onto the mp3 player.
<scott_ino> [t0rc], banshee is probably best
<musikgoat> AutoMatriX: umm, isn't it openexploit or something?
<colemanguy> yup exaclty
<colemanguy> itunes sucks
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, hopefully the new banshee development going on now will fix that ;-)
<twobitsprite> I'm a huge fan of my Sony Walkman mp3 player
<musikgoat> AutoMatriX: #remote-exploit
<AutoMatriX> musikgoat, might be, going to check that, did not want to download the whole server list
<scott_ino> [t0rc], what kind of ipod
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I can sync mine with Rythmbox
<AutoMatriX> tx so much musikgoat
<musikgoat> AutoMatriX: at least they might be able to help, its backtrack's channel
<{Onyx}> I was talking about the whole syncing in the first place.
<losher> twobitsprite: no problem. Just make a directory and use lame --decode to expand the mp3s into wavs. Then you can do cdrecord -v -tao speed=20 dev=/dev/cdrom -eject -pad driveropts=burnfree -audio *.wav
<{Onyx}> I prefer just being able to drag my crap over.
<twobitsprite> losher: I suppose that works... I would have liked another GUI to try... but that works for now, thanks
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, of course... the entire concept of "sync" is retarded in my opinion
<scott_ino> there's just gotta be a better way
<{Onyx}> Hey heater, speaking of overlooking things. First time I booted backtrack I couldn't get my net connection to work. I tried everything, except sudo ifconfig eth0 up.
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: there is... it's called USB mass storage... drag and drop music files
<rensomsne> anyone? I'm trying to initiate an open source-revolution in my NGO, and it's going to look really stupid if I can't even install ubuntu on a single laptop...
<twobitsprite> NGO?
<{Onyx}> non gov org
<SgtOompa> which NGO?
<twobitsprite> a company?
<rensomsne> not a company
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, what?
<rensomsne> a norwegian one
<rensomsne> I'm currently in Bolivia
<SgtOompa> cool
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, what did i ask im confused
<losher> twobitsprite: er, there's brasero, and there must be others, depending on your OS version. The GUI burning progs are nearly all buggy for some reason...
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: you said "there's got to be a better way [than syncing]"
<chiiph> is there any repo for pyqt4.5.4?
<{Onyx}> k3b is my fav
<twobitsprite> losher: brasero is the one that isn't working for me
<twobitsprite> it just sits forever at "normalizing tracks"
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, oh lol yeah, but doesn't work on all ipods, itouch, iphone
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: ohh, I wasn't talking about ipod/etc... I was talking about real mp3 players
<marcellus> Norway is quietly invading Bolivia and will dig fjords all over the place..
<{Onyx}> real mp3 players you just drag the file to the mp3 player
<twobitsprite> marcellus: mischan?
<rensomsne> marcellus: we certainly will
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, i know i know i own a Zen, and just do the whol USB thing, however if you asked me how important iphone/itouch linux support was I'd say 10/10
<scott_ino> i know of at least 5 people that literally wont switch because of that
<marcellus> mischan?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Sadly, it wasn't my choice to get an iPod...Last company I worked for was a publishing company...I routinely was assigned chauffeur duties for the boss' daughter and she nagged me until I got one
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: bah...
<rensomsne> the question is whether or not ubuntu will help us do it
<twobitsprite> marcellus: you said something completely off topic, I thought maybe you typed it in the wrong window
<colemanguy> haha
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, i mean honestly... it HAS to happen for widespread linux adoption I'd say it's equally as important nowadays as... .doc support in open office
<losher> twobitsprite: er, try gnomebaker, xcdroast, I'm sure there are others. They're pretty much all dreadful. k3b is the best of a bad bunch...
<{Onyx}> I'd say gaming support would be more imprtant
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: I'm not really concerned with wide-spread linux adoption... I like it, and if other people don't... that's fine
<{Onyx}> If we could get native support for games it would be the pwn.
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, I own a linux company
<dbbolton> how can i purge all grub2 configs and revert to grub-legacy?
<scott_ino> lol so im a little more concerned
<DeathFox> there was no program when i installed ubuntu like when i use to install linux to pick programs i want to install with it where is that program within ubuntu
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: ohh... then maybe you should develop itunes support
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, I don't code, I'
<scott_ino> m the hardware guy
<scott_ino> me like build things
<{Onyx}> deathfox try add/remove programs from apps or synaptic from system
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: well, your company then
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I do like using iPods over other mp3 players, though, because of the USB thing...I can run USB to my car stereo from the iPod...If I had any other type of mp3 player, I'd have to get a permanently-mounted adapter that connects to the back of the stereo
<DeathFox> k
<DeathFox> tks
<losher> scott_ino: Actually, I'd prefer linux not achieve wide-spread adoption. It will just attract viruses writers etc...
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, not really what we do, we specialize in LTSP environments, and other business related open source services
<twobitsprite> mnaines: get a better stereo... one that supports USB mass storage
<musikgoat> DeathFox: you are looking for Synaptic?
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: do your customers need itunes support?
<DigitalKiwi> but then people won't look at me funny when they find out I use linux instead of windows or OS X!
<{Onyx}> everyone thinks they need itunes support
<musikgoat> DeathFox: nvm, i see someone responded
<scott_ino> losher, true, things on the virus end would get much worse but nowhere near what windows has been in my opinion
<mnaines> twobitsprite: I doubt I can find one for less than 200 USD
<twobitsprite> mnaines: how much did your itunes-nazi stereo cost?
<{Onyx}> People think they need a lot of crap that they don't.
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, yes.. they do, it's pretty important, but it looks like some dev guys from banshee are already well ontop of it, again we don't have the time or resources to aid in software development
<mnaines> twobitsprite: The head unit was a Sony system and cost 120 USD
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, maybe when i get more money i can contribute ;-)
<t-zOmbie> hey guys, having an issue mountin windows shares. I'm using: sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$USER,gid=$USER Music /media/Share1
<DigitalKiwi> scott_ino: who is we?
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: ohh... well you said itunes support was vital to linux, and linux adoption was vital to your company... sounds to me like your company has a vested interest in linux itunes support... sounds like a good reason to contribute
<scott_ino> DigitalKiwi, it's actually just two of us, used to be four, we're a small business based in arlington,VA
<DigitalKiwi> ah
<mnaines> twobitsprite: It is HD Radio and Satellite Radio ready, front-mount 1-wire USB, rear-mount auxiliary, with AM/FM/CD/USB/Aux functionality
<scott_ino> DigitalKiwi, although we've done a few exciting projects recently, particularly with mass linux adoption in low income areas etc..
<twobitsprite> mnaines: and you don't think you could have found a stereo with usb support for that much?
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, oh absolutely, id even be willing to give my free time however I'm not really sure what I can offer as im not a coder ;-)
<twobitsprite> mnaines: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/car-audio/
<mnaines> twobitsprite: None of the other brands had head units with that many features for less than 200 USD
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, not in "desperate" need of itunes support/iphone support, but it would certainly help quite a bit, and it's a bigger issue than just itunes. It's about hardware development and implementation in general
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, if a large percentage of your potential customers happen to have ipods, they're going to want to be able to use them on a machine they own easily ;-)
<scott_ino> so yeah that's my story..
<{Onyx}> hardware dev isn't really our issue though. The community is great about it when a company opens the drivers, and a lot of times even when they don't.
<mnaines> twobitsprite: The problem with all of the ones on that site is none of them are compatible with HD Radio or Satellite Radio tuners
<heyho> how to dpkg all packages i dnt know command line
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: the reason I make a big deal about this, is so many people want to complain about the lack of this-or-that feature in GNU/Linux distros, but don't realize that most of it is charity-ware... i.e., if you want something, do it yourself
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, that's why im not worried about it, because more and more hardware is being available to the public
<musikgoat> heyho: what are you trying to accomplish?
<{Onyx}> The problem is with companies that won't open their drivers and won't support linux
<scott_ino> twobitsprite, absolultely I agree with you, I see myself as part of the "linux solution" not just a user
<twobitsprite> scott_ino: excellent... that's great to hear
<{Onyx}> I prefer community drivers anyway. I'll never buy another x-fi card after all the issues I've had with this one.
<mnaines> scott_ino: I am also interested in getting more support for Linux
<{Onyx}> And that's with creative's provided drivers
<mnaines> {Onyx}: www.razerzone.com is where I got my soundcard...Razer Barracuda is the one I got
<physic> i downloade pidgin 2.6.2 in zip
<scott_ino> mnaines, most of us are :-) what's good about all of this is that more and more users are starting to get involved in projects, etc.
<physic> how i can install it?
<{Onyx}> You happy with the sound quality and microphone/headset support?
<musikgoat> physic: you didn't follow instructions
<heyho> musikgoat: i need to run dpkg for all packages do you know command
<heyho> i forgot it
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, i have a sales person using one right now as we speak, over 500 calls and counting on a 14 dollar headset
<physic> musikgoat in page told me download pidgin 2.6.2
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Stereo microphone, <0.01% THD at 1kHz, true 5.1 channel surround sound, and Razer's proprietary High Definition Digital Audio Interface
<physic> musikgoat so i downloADED
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, i realize that might not have been directed at me sorry ;-) im getting confused
<{Onyx}> sweet, thanks
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The HD-DAI uses the same type of connection as DVI-I, but it outputs audio instead of video
<musikgoat> physic: hmm, it looks like 2.6.1 is the latest build in the PPA, did someone say that yahoo was fixed in 2.6.2 only?
<{Onyx}> I've got an x-fi xtreme music and the mic doesn't work for crap. If I turn the volume down so it isn't blaring out of the speaker/headset then it doesn't work and wine doesn't like it for a mic period
<physic> musikgoat no
<{Onyx}> Haven't tried with using OSS in wine, which supports my on board sound chip's mic a lot better.
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I've had people comment on the quality...They said its just like I'm sitting right next to them and talking to them
<musikgoat> physic: have you read this? http://theflamingbanker.blogspot.com/2009/06/some-clarification-on-yahoo-issues.html
<maccam94> hi
<physic> i will go to pidgin channel
<maccam94> wrong window
<physic> musikgoat no
<{Onyx}> O, you guys are talking headsets.
<{Onyx}> I'm talking about sound cards :)
<bluebaron_> can someone point me to a site for creating a ubuntu usb bootable flash install from windows?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The Razer Barracuda is great...Made by gamers for gamers...Utilizes 3 dimensional positional audio for a true surround sound experience, the sound card itself has an onboard 500MHz processor with 32MB of RAM for excellent audio processing capabilities...That allows for the best possible sound quality, the use of a stereo microphone, and the lowest total harmonic distortion in the industry
<musikgoat> !unetbootin | bluebaron
<ubottu> bluebaron: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<{Onyx}> NM, looks like they have a headset by the same name.
<{Onyx}> Looking at a review of the card now.
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Yeah...That's designed to be used with the sound card...
<dethaddr> im having an install issue with jaunty, can anyone help?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Let me just add in my own review - The in-game sound from this card will easily trick your mind into thinking you're really there
<heater> Here is a question, anyone get blu-ray playback in linux yet?
<bluebaron_> musikgoat, ty
<losher> mib_mib: so did you resolve your server issue?
<DeathFox> can gnome in ubuntu have a clear terminal
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The sound quality is so good, its as close to real as you'll ever get
<scott_ino> heater, yes you can do it for certain blu-ray disks, however requires quite a bit of effort from what i understand
<{Onyx}> How much do they run?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The prices are on the site...I think the headset runs 120USD
<{Onyx}> If the video card is all I need to replace on the dead XPS system in my guest room then I may be able to swing it.
<heater> scott_ino: hmmm....so on top of that it would prob be much harder to get it to run through XBMC also then?
<scott_ino> heater let me find you the page
<dethaddr> i made a jaunty usb boot disk, and im using it as im typing in this IRC chat right now, but it doenst have the installl button on the desktop. is there like a sudo i need to run in the term?
<heyho> hater: i can burn blueay and play high definition videos i didnt try playing bluray
<{Onyx}> nice looking card as well.
<heater> scott_ino: alright thanks
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The great news is the most recent ALSA drivers in Linux will run the Barracuda just fine
<heater> heyho: you can play hd-dvd? or hd rips?
<DeathFox> can you have a transparent terminal in gnome
<heyho> hater: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Maritim> DeathFox: yes.
<DeathFox> how?
<{Onyx}> $120 is a bit steep but I'm sure I'd be using the same card for years.
<Maritim> DeathFox: gnome-terminal supports transparency.
<kansan> how bad is this?  my comp just randomly hung (ubuntu hardy); according to /var/log/messages i see: Sep 29 15:06:22 desktop-igloo kernel: [2234774.575997] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<t-zOmbie> hey guys, having an issue mountin windows shares. I'm using: sudo mount -t vboxsf -o uid=$USER,gid=$USER Music /media/Share1
<DeathFox> how do i do it i got my terminal open
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I've had this card for a little over a year...No problems at all
<Maritim> DeathFox: Edit -> Profile settings -> Background
<heater> heyho: yea thanks
<heyho> hater: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32o6xmWco6I
<t-zOmbie> DeathFox ALT + F2 type gnome-terminal
<t-zOmbie> then from there go to the profile settings and change the bg
<{Onyx}> I don't game at all so the card should be good enough for great music/movies until it dies.
<{Onyx}> Don't think I've ever had a sound card die on me either.
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Its great for movies and music, especially when coupled with the Barracuda headset
<_AaLinux> I'm trying to read line from file . Where is the error ? http://pastebin.com/m4af665df
<Maritim> {Onyx}: the sound card has never been worth thinking about for gaming :P
<Maritim> whatever's on your mobo gets the job done
<losher> kansan: it's a read error on your cdrom. Could be just a bad CD/DVD disk, or it could be the drive is starting to go bad. The only way to know for sure is try another disk...
<mnaines> Maritim: The onboard sound cards have poor sound quality compared to third-party sound cards
<kansan> losher, how do you know its not a hardd rive read error
<losher> _AaLinux: line 6 remove the $ sign
<dethaddr> i made a jaunty usb boot disk, and im using it as im typing in this IRC chat right now, but it doenst have the installl button on the desktop. is there like a sudo i need to run in the term?
<lulela> hi
<losher> kansan: because it says dev sr0, which is the cdrom...
<musikgoat> dethaddr: you could try running ubiquity
<RPG_Master> awhile back i did something which enabled thumbnails for open document files. Would anyone here know how to turn this off?
<Bluey> dethaddr install button for what?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The beauty of the Barracuda headset is its a true 5.1 channel headset...Three speakers and a subwoofer in each earcup
<dethaddr> bluey for ubuntu
 * {Onyx} drools
<musikgoat> dethaddr: although i don't know if ubiquity needs to run as root or what
<kansan> losher, how should i figure out why it froze then
<_AaLinux> losher: Yes, it would be echo $line
<Bluey> dethaddr -- it sounds like you want to install ubuntu on top of ubuntu
<dethaddr> no, there is no OS on the pc
<mnaines> {Onyx}: The other beauty of it is the stereo microphone and the sound card's 3D Positional Audio processing
<losher> _AaLinux: that'll do it...
<{Onyx}> deathaddr is booting from a usb and wanting to install from it
<dethaddr> i want to install it
<Keiya> Hello! Can anyone help me out? Evolution crashes when I authenticate with an exchange server using the MAPI plugin. (2.26.1-0ubuntu2 on Ubuntu 9.04 (amd64))
<Bluey> dethaddr private message okay?
<DeathFox> does the new ubuntu have my drivers for my geforce 8800 card already or should i install them
<DeathFox> i mean i see a display
<dethaddr> surre
<musikgoat> !ubiquity | dethaddr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubiquity
<Keiya> (The exchange server is running 2007, so the OWA-based plugin doesn't work)
<musikgoat> !info ubiquity | dethaddr
<mnaines> DeathFox: I have the 8800GTS, and you have to go to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<ubottu> dethaddr: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.12 (jaunty), package size 2784 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<losher> kansan: read errors may freeze your machine, it's a bug but not an important one, and secondary to the cdrom issue....
<sidney> easy question for ya
<losher> scott_ino: what $14 headset were you talking about above? I didn't see a model number...
 * cyphase finally feels l33t. he just encountered his first problem where removing pulseaudio helped
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I am still a newbie to Linux, but I eventually want to help contribute to the Linux community
<sidney> i'm using Ubuntu in the default gnome when i updated the first 6 were kde updates. is there really any reason to install these?
<cyphase> sidney: you probably installed a kde app
<Keiya> Yes. A lot of useful apps use the KDE libraries, and apps 'native' to either run just fine on both.
<mnaines> Keiya: Is it true Gnome and KDE apps are cross-compatible with either desktop?
<MlRegister> hi
<Keiya> mnaines: Yep!
<{Onyx}> mnaines pretty much.
<MlRegister> can someone help me with something?
<{Onyx}> you'll have to install qt and stuff but any kde app you install will install that.
<sidney> cyphase: does the add remove install kde apps under gnome?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: What are some ways a newbie like myself can contribute to the Linux community?
<Keiya> There's the occasionall little glitch, but not any worse than with a KDE app on KDE or a Gnome app on Gnome on a bad day :P
<losher> !burn | twobitsprite just found this list
<ubottu> twobitsprite just found this list: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<{Onyx}> Hell if I know, I'm a newbie myself compared to most people :)
<MlRegister> can someone maybe answer a quick question for me?
<{Onyx}> I'm just really good at searching for info I need.
<DigitalKiwi> MlRegister: we can't read your mind
<MlRegister> o sorry
<distrohopper> mnaines: learn and help people who come in here.. stay here and learn from other people's questions
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Yeah...I barely even know command line...Before I started using Linux, I was a Windows fanboy
<MlRegister> ok so i just put Ubuntu 9.04 on a 320gb hdd and it says i only have 12 gigs free?
<{Onyx}> Command line's no problem for me, got familiar with it downloading porn from IRC when I was a kid :)
<distrohopper> lol {Onyx}
<sidney> If ubuntu would run my tv card i would never boot windows purposely
<mnaines> I doubt I'd ever be able to wean myself off the GUI because of all the years I've been a Windows sheep
<{Onyx}> Then from there I went through my bad computer nerd phase and got familiar with the command line from other people's systems.
<fccf> m
<Keiya> Did you use the entire hard drive, or did you use a partition on it, MlRegister?
<distrohopper> mnaines: once you learn the power of the command line.. we may never get you away from it ;)
<losher> MlRegister: please open a terminal and run 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<{Onyx}> I see no reason to ween yourself off a gui
<MlRegister> i used the entire drive
<Marco> hi
<MlRegister> ok
<{Onyx}> For some things GUI is great and for some things command line is better.
<DigitalKiwi> mnaines: I used windows for like 15 years and now CLI is what i prefer, you can do it too!
<Keiya> mnaines: The lovely bit is you don't have to - I use both, and they play together nicely :J
<mnaines> distrohopper: Yeah...The problem is going to be teaching me CLI...I'm too dependent on the GUI right now
<MlRegister> incoming.... Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<MlRegister> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<MlRegister> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<MlRegister> Disk identifier: 0x2a4db61c
<MlRegister>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> MlRegister: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MlRegister> /dev/sda1               1       38913   312566780    7  HPFS/NTFS
<losher> {Onyx}: the only reason to learn CLI is that the gui stuff tends to be much buggier. I'm not sure what that is...
<distrohopper> I've been using linux full time for about a year now, and I am still learning
<mib_mib> losher: not yet, still working on it
<{Onyx}> the most important command lines are command --help and man command
<mnaines> distrohopper: I've only been using Ubuntu since June
<DigitalKiwi> !paste | MlRegister
<ubottu> MlRegister: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<losher> {Onyx}: what -> why
<{Onyx}> command --help explains the commands and man gives even more info
<sidney> is the gui what makes windows more open to attack?
<Keiya> sidney: Nah.
<distrohopper> or 'man <command>' is another good learnign resource
<{Onyx}> another important command is man why did you leave your wife? always good for a laugh.
<mnaines> sidney: No...It is because of Windows' user friendliness and the popularity
<losher> distrohopper: I've been using unix/linux since 1974 and I'm still learning...
<DigitalKiwi> alias woman='man'
<distrohopper> losher: and I thought I was old ;)
<{Onyx}> Windows is only user friendly until it breaks, which is often.
<mnaines> Pretty much everything on Windows is automated these days...That's where the security holes come from
<Keiya> Well, to a degree, bu just because it's code. Really, what makes Windows vulnerable is that it was designed as a single-user system to be used by people who knew 'everything'.
<MlRegister> Losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282583/
<Sonorous> Anyone around that can help with a sound issue on 9.04 with an asus p5k deluxe mobo?
<losher> distrohopper: nah, I'm ancient...
<Keiya> And then it became popular.
<mnaines> Keiya: Windows was designed for the computer illiterate...That's the main reason its such a big security risk
<sidney> mnaines: ok understand
<{Onyx}> First time I used linux was when like 1985
<MlRegister> im totally new to linux :P
<scott_ino> {Onyx}, i suddenly feel very young ;-)
<Keiya> So you have an architecture that's designed for power over security, and it's ubiqtuous or however it's spelled.
 * mnaines was only 2 years old in 1985
 * Keiya was -5 years old in 1985
<DigitalKiwi> mnaines: isn't ubuntu targeted at computer illiterate? :)
<losher> MlRegister: on disk /dev/sda, I see an windows partition about 312GB in size. That's where all the space is. I don't see any linux partitions. Did you do a wubi install by any chance?
<{Onyx}> Oops, meant 1995
<{Onyx}> I was only 4 :)
<{Onyx}> in 1985
<sidney> Keiya: now i feel very old
<chalcedony> DigitalKiwi, be polite
<DigitalKiwi> i thought that was its big gimmick, linux for human beings, etc
<Keiya> DigitalKiwi: Not for the illiterate, no...
<mnaines> DigitalKiwi: Ubuntu is easy to use, but its not that easy...There are still some things on Ubuntu that require command line and knowledge of Linux
<Keiya> It's targeted at people who can read and write at a sixth-grade level :P\
<Sonorous> LIKE!
<Sonorous> Anyone around that can help with a sound issue on 9.04 with an asus p5k deluxe mobo?
<{Onyx}> linux is user friendly. just a little more picky about who it makes friends with.
<scott_ino> DigitalKiwi, i think they meant like.. the open source philosophy, not supid people
<scott_ino> ;-)
<losher> scott_ino: what $14 headset were you talking about earlier? I didn't see a model number...
<scott_ino> ummm losher let me check
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Linux doesn't like making friends, though...Windows boxes will be friends with anyone and anything...Linux boxes are like shy people
<Sonorous> my rule of thumb is, if you are not an idiot, windows can be ok.
<rensomsne> shy people don't like making friends?
<{Onyx}> I have to say one thing about linux. If you're willing to look for help it is a lot easier to find.
<rensomsne> shy people just need a little bit of encouragement
<sternohead> can anyone help with loading ubuntu on a pc
<mnaines> {Onyx}: My rule of thumb is "Any geek worth his salt would use Linux over Windows any day"
<sidney> will ubuntu alow a user account without a password?
<{Onyx}> Any time I have a problem with Windows that I can't figure out I have to dig through 18 pages of me too!'s
<Keiya> sternohead: Sure! Do you have a CD ready, or do you need to burn it? yet.
<{Onyx}> sidney: no
<sidney> allow
<Beardbar_> im dealing with a malware issue on my website, is there a way to search all files for an iframe after using sed to remove it to see if there are any iframe tags left in any of the files recursivly?
<mnaines> sidney: None of the Linux distros will do that
<sternohead> i have a cd
<Keiya> sidney: All accounts /must/ have a password... but Ubuntu /does/ allow autologin
<_AaLinux> losher: I want to stop after printing 0, why is it printing negative numbers?http://pastebin.com/m7f12dc01
<distrohopper> sidney: you can set up ubuntu to automatically log you in, but you need a password for things like sudo
<losher> sidney: it can be done, but it's not recommended...
<chalcedony> Beardbar_, grep
<Sonorous> STOP!
<Sonorous> hammer time.
<DigitalKiwi> chalcedony: i was being polite, if i meant to be rude instead of computer illiterate I would have said stupid people, the nice thing about windows is that anyone can figure out how to use it in a very short amount of time for what most people use stuff for...linux takes a bit longer
<Sonorous> so about this audio issue
<Sonorous> that i need some help with
<mnaines> Keiya: But even with autologin, its not like Windows because you still don't get root privileges by default
<Keiya> mnaines: You don't on Vista or 7 either.
<chalcedony> DigitalKiwi, it didn't seem very tactful
<Sonorous> you can even send me a pm so you can still talk about windows in a linux chan, i won't mind
<Keiya> Well, you do, you just have to click through annoying dialogs
<_AaLinux>  I want to stop after printing 0, why is it printing negative numbers?http://pastebin.com/m7f12dc01
<mnaines> Keiya: Actually, the only thing that Windows Vista and Windows 7 do is pop up endless dialogs saying "Are you sure you want to do this?"  "Are you sure you're sure?"
<distrohopper> i'll trust a password over just clickin OK any day
<{Onyx}> Yeah, but linux has things set up better so even if you do get a "virus" all it can do is trash your home folder.
<{Onyx}> Windows any user can infect the whole system unless it is a guest account.
<Keiya> (Yes! It only took until 2007 for Microsoft to implement a half-assed sudo!)
<Sonorous> mnaines, you have not used windows 7 obviously
<Marco> hola
<mnaines> {Onyx}: And I like Linux because even if you get a virus, you can just rewrite the darn thing and send it right back to the attacker
<Rubinioo> lol my harddisk sounds like a diesel engine :D
<losher> _AaLinux: I added sleep 1 to the loop and executed it with sh -x. The test is incorrect. If you read the man page, you
<Sonorous> there is this neeto option that you can turn off, called the UAC.
<{Onyx}> rubinioo time for a new hdd :)
<musikgoat> Sonorous: I have, and i haven't been prompted for a password for anything
<Rubinioo> yeah :D
 * Sonorous fails to see your point
<{Onyx}> Yeah, but you turn off UAC and you'll be running around in SU
<DigitalKiwi> mnaines: i wrote a program to paste text to pastebin sites, it has a --vista option
<DigitalKiwi>     -V, --vista                     Asks a random number of times for confirmation in amusing ways
<{Onyx}> Besides, most idiots don't pay attention to what is asking for permission to run and just click ok.
<DigitalKiwi> it is its best feature
<omeddragon> Linksys / Cisco Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter (WUSB54GC) does this work on ubuntu
<musikgoat> Sonorous: eh, its offtopic anyways...
<Sonorous> k
<sternohead> Keiya i have the cd and it freezes up when i get to putting in where i live at  i tried in safe graphics mode and it didn't help
<MlRegister> losher: hey ive got three harddrives in my computer, a 320gb with vista, a clean 80gb, and a new 320 with ubuntu on it "supposedly"
<slayton> does anybody know how I would go about diagnosing slow copy speeds? I have two sata drives and when I try to copy big files >500mb from one drive to another I get really slow copy speeds like 5mb/sec
<musikgoat> !ubuntuhcl | omeddragon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuhcl
<mnaines> DigitalKiwi: Yeah...There are a lot of benefits to Linux over Windows...I like the higher integrated security and the fact I don't need an antivirus
<Sonorous> so back to my tricky asus p5k with no sound on ubuntu
<Sonorous> anyone?
<musikgoat> omeddragon: check out http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Sonorous> not even a nibble?
<DigitalKiwi> mnaines: http://pasteit.ghost1227.com/index.php/view/71602464
<DigitalKiwi> giggle
<Keiya> sternohead: Odd...
<cegopaiva> hi everybody
<Sonorous> OHAI
<cegopaiva> good night
<Keiya> sternohead: It's always just worked for me. You are booting from the CD, right? :J
<Sonorous> wait huh>
<sternohead> yes
<cegopaiva> my english is poor... i'm sorry
<mnaines> DigitalKiwi: What is that for?
<mnaines> DigitalKiwi: Funny, yes, but what was its intended purpose?
<Sonorous> i see what you meant now cegopaiva
<DigitalKiwi> curlpaste, pastebin uploader I wrote that uses lua and curl
<huston> uhm. anyone here know if ubuntu is capable of utilizing all 4 Gigs of my ram and my 64 bit proccessor?
<igsen> I've been trying to view video streaming but firefox keeps asking for installation of microsoft silverlight---uninstallable on jaunty. Any alternatives for this?
<slayton> huston, if you install the 64 bit version of ubuntu then yes
<cegopaiva> i wold like learn many things here
<DigitalKiwi> it's actually a really cool little program =D
<MlRegister> losher, u said there wasnt a linux partition?
<mnaines> huston: I use 64-bit Ubuntu and I have a 64-bit Intel Core2 Quad with 4GB of RAM...Ubuntu doesn't even put a dent in my machine
<Orfeous> ive got some problems with my ubuntu karmic computer.. i upgraded all packages yesterday and now my computer boots into some kind of single user mode and logs in as root as default.. what can i do about it? it also seems that many services are not started.
<DeathFox> how do i change the login screen background image
<{Onyx}> huston, if you're using 64bit ubuntu then yes.
<slayton> Orfeous, this isn't the place for Karmic support
<slayton> Orfeous, try ubuntu+1
<mnaines> huston: I can run Ubuntu 64-bit full steam and never once notice a change in performance
<Orfeous> ok, sorry :)
<Shawn-> What's that one state that's like in Canada
<DigitalKiwi> does ubuntu have a PAE kernel available?
<losher> MlRegister: that's how it looks. Linux partitions would say Linux in the output. How did you install linux?
<sternohead> thanks keiya
<huston> i'm running windopwsd right now i know how to install ubuntu to dual boot. do i need a specific ionstall disc though?
<DeathFox> is there a way to change the image on the login screen
<Danbo19> I'm having problems with sound. I just installed Jaunty on my desktop and until today, sound worked fine. But yesterday I unplugged my speakers to plug into a laptop, and now today my desktop has no sound.
<MlRegister> Losher: i was booted into vista when i did it, i installed it to a newly formatted 320gb SATA hdd that i just installed in my pc today.
<losher> _AaLinux: was that enough for you to figure it out?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: What are some good apps for learning how to write code for the Linux kernel?
<_AaLinux> losher: I'm testing , editing
<Keiya> My the way, at the earlier malware discussion, reminds me of a joke from the GNU humor archive: http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/evilmalware.html
<Keiya> (I'm sure most of you have seen it, but it's good for a laugh anyway.)
<DigitalKiwi> mnaines: http://pasteit.ghost1227.com/index.php/view/37382892
<DeathFox> how do i change the login image on gnome
<sidney> DeathFox:  system -login i think
<MlRegister> losher did u see that last response from me?
<losher> MlRegister: normally, one boots the ubuntu livecd and installs from it. I think you did a *wubi* install, which means you installed ubuntu as a windows application. I don't know much about wubi, sorry...
<MlRegister> #losher ok ill reinstall no biggie, havent really done anything except update it so far
<mnaines> DigitalKiwi: I got a question...Are having the Linux kernel firewall in restrictive mode, my computers on a different subnet, and the router on that subnet locked down tight good for security?
<losher> MlRegister: ok, be careful to make sure you install to the correct disk, or you'll end up overwriting your windows install....
<{Onyx}> Speaking of Windows insecurity, wasn't the Windows box the last one to go down during the last defcon?
<{Onyx}> The Mac being first.
<DigitalKiwi> losher: he's gone
<mnaines> {Onyx}: That was Linux...The last Defcon, the Mac box went down in 10 minutes, the Windows Vista Service Pack 1 box took 2 days, but they didn't want to write the exploit code for Linux
<losher> DigitalKiwi: scary....
<_AaLinux> losher:  "$var" -gt 0  , it works , but why doesn't it work? "$var" > 0  , isn't that same?
<{Onyx}> I should go to the next defcon.
<Danbo19> can anybody help with a sound problem?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: I want to learn hacking, too...And by Hacking I mean learning what the exploits are and how to fix them
<{Onyx}> I'm more interested in not being the smartest person in the room.
<{Onyx}> Would be a nice change!
<Biovore> learn C/C++ and the gnu debugger..
<DigitalKiwi> and bash
<dethaddr> i made a jaunty usb boot disk, and im using it as im typing in this IRC chat right now, but it doenst have the installl button on the desktop. is there like a sudo i need to run in the term?
<laclasse> learn ASM.
<Rubinioo> yeah and I want beer
<DigitalKiwi> dethaddr: we can't read your mind
<DigitalKiwi> err
<DigitalKiwi> disregard that
<DigitalKiwi> Danbo19: ^
<losher> _AaLinux: because it's shorthand for calling the "test" command. See 'man test'. The syntax is old and clunky. See 'man bash' under compound commands and arithmetic expressions for better syntax...
<dethaddr> im not asking you to read my mind
<Danbo19> sorry, posted above: (08:10:44 PM) Danbo19: I'm having problems with sound. I just installed Jaunty on my desktop and until today, sound worked fine. But yesterday I unplugged my speakers to plug into a laptop, and now today my desktop has no sound.
<teng> please let me know better place to chat!
<UbuntuPoop> how do I install Adobe Flash Player for Ubuntu 9.04?
<{Onyx}> Ubuntupoop, manually install it from adobe's web site.
<n8bounds> dethaddr, the command is ubiquity, which you may be able to sudo. it should also be in the system menu.
<UbuntuPoop> i dont know howplayer/
<{Onyx}> Autoinstall from firefox doesn't seem to work.
<laclasse> UbuntuPoop, Applications-> add/remove -> search 'Flash' -> first result -> install
<n8bounds> dethaddr, if there are no icons on the desktop, maybe nautilus crashed, try running that too
<Biovore> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<losher> teng: for general chat, #ubuntu-offtopic. For technical chat, depends what you want to chat about
<seidos> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer
<dethaddr> just hit f2 an hit nautilis?
<mnaines> UbuntuPoop: Go to Synaptic, search for Flash, then scroll down until you find the Adobe Flash Player Plugin
<n8bounds> dethaddr, yeah, that might help. or sudo ubiquity
<Rubinioo> I dont like flash at all... screws up my system
<d0wn> Hi, I tried installing a package, but I get this: http://pastebin.com/d3a9e355d and now any time I try to install another package, I get told to do "apt-get -f install", but I only get more errors
<{Onyx}> Speaking of flash, anyone figured out how to get rid of that annoying sound everytime a flash app loads.
<seidos> nope, that didn't work
<seidos> d'oh! thought that was right
<kb9tui> good evening all
<dethaddr> nothing happend with f2/nautilus
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Doesn't make a sound for me when a flash app loads
<{Onyx}> Maybe I need to update flash.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Hello. Is there any way for me to remove network devices?
<mnaines> {Onyx}: Or use the Adobe flash player instead of the other one
<n8bounds> dethaddr, can u open an xterm or gnome-terminal ?
<{Onyx}> That's what I'm using.
<laclasse> d0wn, easy
<dethaddr> got it
<BumpTop_Prototyp> a
<losher> ThatGuyOverThere: you can configure them to be 'down' using ifconfig. But why do you need to?
<laclasse> d0wn, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-farsight_0.12.10-2_i386.deb
<guest17747> trying to apt-get usb-creator and I get the error "Couldn't find package usb-creator"... any thoughts? I'm on Ubuntu 8.04.
<d0wn> laclasse: thanks :] i'll try
<BumpTop_Prototyp> a
<n8bounds> dethadder, are you familiar with tab completion?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I'm using a PS3. Bottom line, if you want to connect to wifi, you have to have the ethernet device disabled.
<n8bounds> guest17747, can u do a  sudo apt-get update and try it again?
<Danbo19> I'm having problems with sound. I just installed Jaunty on my desktop and until today, sound worked fine. But yesterday I unplugged my speakers to plug into a laptop, and now today my desktop has no sound. The sound guide on the forums seems to only have information for people who haven't gotten sound to work at all.
<guest17747> sorry, thats what i meant
<mnaines> ThatGuyOverThere: I use wi-fi just fine with the ethernet ports active
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, mine doesn't work.
<ThatGuyOverThere> :(
<guest17747> I did "sudo apt-get usb-creator"
<Syldra> ThatGuyOverThere: just do sudo ifdown eth0 then, you can also remove the ethernet settings in /etc/network if you want to
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've tried everything and so this is what I'm gonna try next.
<n8bounds> guest17747, do a sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<d0wn> laclasse: more errors. http://pastebin.com/d345a4467
<mnaines> ThatGuyOverThere: scratch Syldra's command...It is ifconfig eth0 down
<guest17747> oh man... duh!  shoot, thanks
<DerKlempner> Anybody have any experience with DNSMasq?
<losher> ThatGuyOverThere: I've heard weirder things. You want something like 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down' from a terminal. You might be able to do it from network manager instead...
<laclasse> d0wn, now do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<n8bounds> np
<BumpTop> what is the name of the Flash Player plugin?
<DeathFox> i just downloaded a gnome theme how do i install it
<BumpTop> package?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright.
<laclasse> DeathFox, drag and drop in the apparance window
<huston> ok so i booted the live cd image on the computer. now if i install ubuntu will it automattically install the 64bit version instead of the 32 bit version?
<d0wn> neverind! i fixed it. thanks laclasse
<laclasse> d0wn, ;-)
<n8bounds> Deathfox, drag and drop the theme onto the the theme changer window (appearances > theme tab)
<guest17747> n8bounds: I get the same error message
<ThatGuyOverThere> It also says "device not managed" under wireless in the Network Manager.
<ThatGuyOverThere> What can I do about that?
<Shawn-> huston Theres different disks
<guest17747> Couldn't find package usb-creator
<d0wn> laclasse: i just looked at which packages needed "configured", and apt-get install'd them
<guest17747> sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<jedc> huston, you need to use the 64 bit install disk
<n8bounds> guest17747, do this command: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install usb-creator
<laclasse> d0wn, right, still ... issue the dpkg --configure -a, it will set all packages needing to be configures
<laclasse> configured*
<BumpTop> where is the flash plugin on synaptic package manager?
<mnaines> ThatGuyOverThere: I don't need to bring my eth0 ports offline when I use the wifi...As long as I only have one port in use at any time, there aren't any problems
<BumpTop> what is the name
<d0wn> laclasse: okay :] thanks
<laclasse> d0wn, np
<ThatGuyOverThere> I did some searching around and found "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode managed". Will that do it?
<mnaines> BumpTop: It should say "Adobe Flash Plugin Installer" in the description
<guest17747> Seems to have worked
<n8bounds> bumptop, the easiest thing to do is install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<guest17747> n8bounds:  thanks!
<n8bounds> good, np
<guest17747> Whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Livingroom> hey guys how can i look through the contents of two directories that contain similarly-named files and determine based on file size which ones are not duplicates?
<n8bounds> guest17747, its very little, aptitude is just newer and a bit better about cleaning up after itself
<BumpTop> getting flash player on ubuntu seems like an impossible mission.
<losher> guest17747: slight differences in functionality. Use whichever you prefer. You can switch between them until you decide...
<guest17747> hmm... ok, thanks guys... still a noob. Obviously
<{Onyx}> I didn't have much trouble getting flash on ubuntu.
<seidos> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<seidos> that's what it was
<BumpTop> i did
<BumpTop> what do i do with it?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody...?
 * Keiya sighs
<{Onyx}> Just a problem with the start of a video or flash ad makes a really annoying sound for a second.
<losher> guest17747: this is a good place for noobs...
<seidos> !who | BumpTop
<ubottu> BumpTop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Danbo19> I'm having problems with sound. I just installed Jaunty on my desktop and until today, sound worked fine. But yesterday I unplugged my speakers to plug into a laptop, and now today my desktop has no sound. The sound guide on the forums seems to only have information for people who haven't gotten sound to work at all.
<dethaddr> I EFFFINNNGG LOVE UBUNTUUUUUUU!
<Keiya> Looks like I still have to boot to Windows to use Outlook.
<laclasse> BumpTop, just use the Add/Remove program, install reboot, go to youtube
<Balsaq> my system monitor hits 100% CPU usage most of the time..an i frying the CPU?
<{Onyx}> Keiya, have you tried evolution?
 * seidos is an expert n00b
<guest17747> Now that I have usb-creator installed, I can't find it in the menus. Is it only accessible via terminal?
<laclasse> BumpTop, if this does not work, file a bug
<laclasse> BumpTop, btw, it does work ;-)
<BumpTop> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Keiya> {Onyx}: Yes. The OWA connector doesn't work with Exchange 2007, and the MAPI connector just crashes it.
<huston> ok. one last question. if i install juanty will i have any issues updating through the update manager to the 9.10 release at the end of the month? i've had issues with it in the past when i tried to use it to upgrade to juanty, it broke my installation.
<BumpTop> <tab>
<{Onyx}> How about thunderbird?
<ThatGuyOverThere> By the way, if I go ifconfig eth0 down... eth0 will come back up when I restart, won't it?
<n8bounds> guest17747, its called usb somethin somethin in the system gnome menu
<BumpTop> <tab huston>
<Keiya> Doesn't have Exchange support.
<BumpTop> <tabhuston
<Keiya> Or calendar, for that matter...
<Keiya> If I just wanted mail, I'd just use imap :P
<BumpTop> !<huston>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huston>
<laclasse> huston, no, all upgrades are supported, from LTS to LTS and from one version to the next. The updater will see 9.10 avalaible and will offer to upgrade. Prop drivers could be an issue but generally it is smooth
<BumpTop> oh
<{Onyx}> imap doesn't work very well with evo
<dethaddr> hey dude with the usb issue PM i just just just did it
<losher> ThatGuyOverThere: yes, the effects of typing ifconfig on a terminal will not last past a reboot...
<BumpTop> <tab=losher> test
<guest17747> n8bounds: I checked the System > Pref and System > Admin; but I can't find the app
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there anything I can do about that?
<guest17747> usb-creator
<ThatGuyOverThere> ...that isn't complicated?
<Keiya> {Onyx}: Right, but I want the calendar features anyway, which aren't available over imap, so it's not relevent
<BumpTop> aaaaa
<huston> ok. thanks guys.
<DigitalKiwi> BumpTop: what on earth are you doing
<losher> huston: note that 9.04 isn't especially stable, and 9.10 will probably be less so...
<Balsaq> system monitor hitting 100% CPU usage almost constantly...am i frying my CPU?
<BumpTop> i am trying to do this: huston: oh
<{Onyx}> I haven't had any problems with 9.04 beyond a few minor things
<BumpTop> !<tab>
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab>
<IndyGunFreak> Balsaq, well, what is causing it to spike?
<n8bounds> for me, its in system > administration > USB Startup Disk Creator
<seidos> BumpTop: no <>
<dethaddr> !guest17747 still got issues?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Balsaq> who lnow just looked and that sumanugun rides ride up there all the time...whew
<losher> {Onyx}: stick around: sound, flash, other stuff...
<guest17747> dethaddr: yes, can't find the usb-creator app
<Keiya> Flash isn't Ubuntu's fault
<guest17747> still looking
<BumpTop> !<losher> aaa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about losher
<Keiya> It'd be a lot more stable if Adobe'd give us the source
<n8bounds> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<BumpTop> i cant do it
<Danbo19> Balsaq: do you use Gnome do? sometime do sits there and eats all my CPU for whatever reason and I have to kil it
<BumpTop> \
<dethaddr> system/admin
<{Onyx}> Only sound issue I had was that my onboard sound chip went legacy in 9.04 so I had to edit /etc/modules to load it
<seidos> {Onyx}: I had a problem with sound and video, but they weren't serious.  Intrepid was another story.  hosed my heron install
<ThatGuyOverThere> Nobody answered me about the wireless device...
<ThatGuyOverThere> ...in Network Manager it says "device not managed."
<BumpTop> !<
<ThatGuyOverThere> What can I do about that?
<{Onyx}> I did a brief search and it seems your wireless device sucks for linux support.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Mine?
<Balsaq> Danbo19: dunno have ubunto 904 newbie here
<ajwo> is there a package for a jdbc driver for SQLite?
<seidos> {Onyx}: oh yeah, and wireless, switched from ndiswrapper to ath5k.  it really depends on your hardware.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Never mind.
<ThatGuyOverThere> So...?
<Balsaq> if iride at 100 percent does it cook the CPU
<{Onyx}> Yeah dude, yours
<Livingroom> ok guys: new problem. atheros wifi on ubuntu intrepid. goes "silent" and refuses to "wake up" after maybe 5-10 seconds. have to restart wireless to get it to work again. if i tell a shell to ping <ip address> it will keep the connection alive. suggestions?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh. Well, yeah, I already know that.
<Danbo19> Gnome do is just a nifty little program launcher, you have to install it yourself though so you'd know
<Keiya> But yeah.
<Keiya> Evolution doesn't work and OWA is just /painful/
<huston> to any ubuntu devs that may be on: thanks for the great OS.
<AstroEl> :)\
<Keiya> (It's designed to only work on IE. Of course.)
<Balsaq> Danbo19: dont recall installing anything buy 9.04, the updates and flash
<AstroEl> three cheers for Ubuntu
<ThatGuyOverThere> But just pretending it doesn't... Is there anyway to get the "device not managed" problem resolved?
<BumpTop> :-)
<{Onyx}> I can't wait to get my new system up and running so I can see just how pretty I can make gnome.
<seidos> boooo to OWA
<Keiya> seidos: Well, it's OWA or boot to windows. :P
<{Onyx}> My current rig isn't good enough for anything beyond gtk themes
<Balsaq> Danbo19: unless it came in with ubuntu 9.04...
<seidos> Keiya: virtual box?  :/
<john> ANonnyMoose
<accol> hey guys whats the command to connect to wireless via the terminal?
<Keiya> seidos: I don't have a spair license, or even real windows disks >_>
<Balsaq> Danbo19: i have heard ubuntu is gnome
<BumpTop> how do you do this:
<BumpTop> Nick: text text text text text text text text
<seidos> !tab | BumpTop
<ubottu> BumpTop: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<seidos> BumpTop: tab?
<seidos> BumpTop: tab is above the caps lock key usually
<BumpTop> !tab|seidos a
<ubottu> seidos a: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Ugh... I'm leaving. I'll try asking later.
<BumpTop> !tab | ubottu aaa
<ubottu> BumpTop: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<accol> hey guys whats the command to connect to wireless via the terminal?
<seidos> Keiya: me neither, but I don't have a need to use OWA currently
<Omlette> Does anyone know why the hald process would suddenly start eating all my memory and CPU cycles?
<musikgoat> accol: man iwconfig
<rensomsne> BumpTop: start typing the first couple of letters of the nick, then press the tab key. It will autocomplete the nick.
<rensomsne> it's the one with the arrows on it, above caps lock.
<Balsaq> Danbo19: just looked at system, have 6 gnome process; running but the appear to be sleeping?
<kam00zy> can anybody tell me how to install minefield?
<ajwo> is there a package for a jdbc driver for SQLite?
<kam00zy> from a tar.bz2
<rigodeni> hey guys, whats the best/easiest way to get flash working correctly on the Chromium Browser? im on Ubuntu 9.04 using version 4.0.219
<musikgoat> !shiretoko | kam00zy
<ubottu> kam00zy: FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<kam00zy> its 3.7 musikgoat
<musikgoat> ahh
<guest17747> still trying to find usb-creator after install... any suggestions?
<kam00zy> its in beta but its epic
<Balsaq> rigodeni: many having trouble with flash in 904
<kam00zy> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/
<musikgoat> kam00zy: your trying to build from source?  there isn't a PPA?
<kam00zy> err now that i saw
<Keiya> Who/what is BumpTop and why did they/it msg me "<tab>"?
<kam00zy> thats all ive got ^^
<kam00zy> the link
<musikgoat> kam00zy: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<Balsaq> wow my cpu is up around 100% usage all the time...does that cook the cpu?
<Omlette> Balsaq: Only if you don't have enough cooling. :P
<seidos> Balsaq: it shouldn't cook your cpu, you can use "top" in terminal to see what process is using up your cpu
<Balsaq> seidos: lots of process but allare sleeping except firefox
<Omlette> time to kill firefox, then.
<seidos> Balsaq: you can stop firefox if you're not using it: pkill -stop firefox in terminal
<seidos> Balsaq: you can also find out what is taking up so much cpu.  usually flash
<rigodeni> Balsaq: at this point i dont even have flash installed for it, i would like to at least install it and go from there
<Keiya> seidos: POP and IMAP don't let me access the calendar stuff, which is heavily used here...
<Balsaq> siedos: as i learn more i can prolly cut out some stuff...on ff now...maybe i can dump flash plays utube real slow anyhow
<Balsaq> seidos: do i even need flash-took it cause utube said i need it
<BumpTop> Ubuntu[Tradition]
<seidos> Balsaq: if you want to watch videos on youtube.com, yes
<Balsaq> seidos: but they play too slow too enjoy anyway
<gilnl> hello, has there been any updates on the Quicktime stream bug?
<Balsaq> seidos: so if flash is using all my power i dont need utube that bad
<kam00zy> what version number is jaunty?
<kam00zy> 9.09?
<eminor> 04
<seidos> Balsaq: close the tab that has youtube open, see what happens.
<Balsaq> seidos: didnt know flash was a power sucker even when just using chat
<Balsaq> seidos: i am only in here right now
<seidos> Balsaq: coooool.  how are you?
<seidos> :)
<guest17747> Do I need to upgrade to Intrepid to use usb-creator? I'm on 8.04 currently.
<Balsaq> seidos: great havin a ball with this new ubuntu stuff on my 11 year old dell
<htorres11393> 8.04 should be able to work considering it's a long term release
<seidos> Balsaq: firefox uses between 16 to 28% cpu on my system right now.
<guest17747> Thats kinda what I figured too
<htorres11393> you don't gotta upgrade it for three years
<{Onyx}> Balsaq: I'm in the same boat. Running an old Compaq with a p3 katami 450mhz proc :)
<htorres11393> does it work?
<Balsaq> seidos: what are your specs
<seidos> Balsaq: got an old dell with ubuntu on it.  not sure how old.  what are your specs?  my dell is a 1gz with 128mb ram, matrox video.  it has ubuntu server on it
<Balsaq> onyx: ill figure it out i know this beast can do it casue it played utube with w98
<guest17747> Someone helped me use aptitude to install usb-creator a minute ago but I can't seem to find it in the OS menus
<htorres11393> run the command
<seidos> Balsaq: laptop is 2gb ram, intel video, 1.47 duo core
<Balsaq> seidos: i got 400mgz pII mmx 512cache 768sdram 8mb ati
<guest17747> I tried "sudo aptitude install usb-creator"
<guest17747> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "usb-creator"
<guest17747> did it not install?
<htorres11393> umm idk try from source
<guest17747> shoot, I'm not that advanced quite yet
<guest17747> is compiling from source a simple process?
<htorres11393> depends
<seidos> Balsaq: how does it run for you?  that explains it.  what is .28% of 1470
<htorres11393> download the source
<Balsaq> siedos: i know i can play utube cause it worked with w98 perfectly...but real slow with buntu..need to find drivers...buntu doesnt have em ...thats what i think
<guest17747> ok
<seidos> like 441?
<stevetran> hello, any scripts experts here? I really need a script that replace all my PHP variables "$this->abc" with $this->viewParams['abc'] in many files
<guest17747> is there a command for downloading the usb-creator source?
<seidos> Balsaq: not sure if it's a driver issue...could be a software issue.
<htorres11393> nope
<Balsaq> seidos: looked inside my software..says "no proprietary drivers"
<Biovore> stevetran: look at sed.. thats a 1 liner..
<htorres11393> use firefox or whatever browser you use
<Biovore> or learn vim and emacs
<guest17747> ok
<guest17747> will do
<Balsaq> seidos: otherwise she is humminalong better than when it was new in 1998?
<Keiya> http://keiya.pastebin.ca/1587043 <- Segfault! How I do loath thee!
<guest17747> I need the tar.gz file, correct?
<Balsaq> seidos: still take 3 mnutes to go from off to online but that has always been that way but online moves around better than w98 when it was new
<Keiya> "We logged in! Let's segfault!"
<seidos> Balsaq: there are some great programs that would work on that system.
<Keiya> I hate Evolution right now.
<Keiya> And Microsoft.
<Enigma885> any Audacious users over here??
<Keiya> And, um, sleep.
<Balsaq> seidos: hey great what are they
<htorres11393> stop what ur doing
<guest17747> ok
<htorres11393> i got a deb package
<Balsaq> seidos: computer dork here though
<seidos> Balsaq: server programs.  apache2
<htorres11393> here's the link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/all/usb-creator/download
<Enigma885> guys i need some help with compiling a program
<Balsaq> seidos: what that for?
<guest17747> cool
<htorres11393> yeah
<htorres11393> i'm installing it too cuz it's a good thing to have
<demonspork> Can someone who has google chrome installed please PM me, I need to duplicate a bug
<Balsaq> seidos: what is the purpose of server pkg apache2
<seidos> Balsaq: bind9, or dnsmasq...what else?
<guest17747> so, i need to edit my sources.list?
<seidos> Balsaq: webserver.  you can host your own website, but you would have to leave your computer on all the time
<baldurpet> hi
<Enigma885> SO, how can i get someone to listen in this flood of talks !!!!!
<Tnavi> How can i Get Six Pack Abs
<Tnavi> ??
<htorres11393> idk i've never had to do that
<htorres11393> lol
<mike> hello
<htorres11393> just get the deb file in the link
<htorres11393> pick a mirror and download it
<Balsaq> seidos: what are these pkgs for...are we taling about making utube run faster or that they are just good pkgs for some other reason?
<guest17747> ahh.. ok
<htorres11393> when it's done downloading just click on the deb file and it'll run the deb package manager
<htorres11393> that takes care of everything
<baldurpet> Can someone give me a quick help?
<Orfeous> when will ubuntu 9.10 get a final release?
<Balsaq> seidos: i dont know jack flippin  sh*t bout puters
<guest17747> ok, i'm there
<guest17747> its says that usb-creator requires two other packages
<baldurpet> It's relating to writing to drives
<baldurpet> Pretty basic
<Enigma885> baldurpet, i wish i can
<guest17747> mtools; syslinux
<baldurpet> I just formatted a 1 TG HDD
<Enigma885> baldurpet, go ahead i might help by any means
<baldurpet> Enigma: sure
<ajwo> anyone familiar with java and sqlite?
<htorres11393> what?
<echosystm> is it best to set your xorg dpi to the dpi of your monitor and set your computer to use smaller fonts OR just set your xorg dpi to something lower?
<Rubinioo> how large usb stick do I need to create a usb live key?
<baldurpet> using gparted
<seidos> Balsaq: you're talking to me on internet relay chat.
<baldurpet> and I mounted it using the command line
<Balsaq> yup i know that seidos
<baldurpet> but I can't copy things to it without using the command line
<seidos> cool
<guest17747> I think those two packages are included in the usb-creator package
<guest17747> i'm learning
<Balsaq> seidos: is that what those programs are for?
<baldurpet> (using <sudo> on the command line)
<wabash> Hello.
<Enigma885> baldurpet, weird ..wat format did u use?
<htorres11393> you'll never stop that believe me i'm still learning and i've been on it for a year
<baldurpet> EXT4
<wabash> Can anyone suggest a program to play real media files for ubu?
<baldurpet> but this isn't the first time this has happened to me
<htorres11393> idk what exactly it installs but it's a pretty neat thing
<guest17747> haha... i can imagine
<htorres11393> just run it from the command line
<seidos> Balsaq: programs are for setting up a webserver.  If you want video to be faster, you can try using totem.  Flash is slow in ubuntu.  It's free.  To make it faster would have to learn how to improve the code
<Enigma885> baldurpet, so wat did u do when i happened before ?
<guest17747> I can see it installed into the System menu, I can see the icon
<baldurpet> another HD I have is also mounted like this
<guest17747> how do i run via terminal?
<echosystm> anyone?
<wabash> echosystm: what?
<baldurpet> nothing, I just move files between them as root
<wabash> maybe I can answer
<echosystm> echosystm: is it best to set your xorg dpi to the dpi of your monitor and set your computer to use smaller fonts OR just set your xorg dpi to something lower?
<htorres11393> just type in usb-creator
<Enigma885> baldurpet, well..as a basic try; have u tried to reformat?
<baldurpet> I just reformatted?
<guest17747> cool, it opens the gui of usb-creator
<wabash> don't know.
<Keiya> But argh\
<htorres11393> yeah
<Keiya> This is a blocking issue
<Keiya> t
<wabash> anyone know about playing real media fils on linux?
<htorres11393> get used to doing a lot of command line stuff
<htorres11393> it's important
<S4nD3r> I installed Ubuntu 9.04
<Keiya> The mail is easy, but nothing supports the god damn Exchange calendar!
<htorres11393> i used to know all the commands but now i forgot them since i haven't really done anything special in awhile
<Balsaq> seidos: ok so i should try totem...still not sure what all those other things were...apache and all, were they also ideas for making utube faster or just good things for ubuntu
<guest17747> sweet, thanks for the help man.
<S4nD3r> but when I used cat /etc/debian_version
<htorres11393> your welcome
<guest17747> ya, I
<Enigma885> baldurpet, system restart ?
<S4nD3r> I saw its lenny/sid
<baldurpet> I dunno
<guest17747> I'm trying to learn terminal commands one at a time
<S4nD3r> Is this correct?
<baldurpet> you think?
<htorres11393> yeah they aren't that hard they make sense
<baldurpet> why would that affect my HDD?
<Enigma885> baldurpet, i know those kind of things might seem primitive but really can ruin many bigger stuff
<Balsaq> seidos: guess ill google em all and read bout em later
<htorres11393> if not just alias them
<htorres11393> but i don't recommend doing that
<guest17747> alias?
<htorres11393> because you lose a certain aspect of universalness
<htorres11393> yeah alias
<htorres11393> make one command into something else
<S4nD3r> And?
<htorres11393> for example make rm into delete
<Balsaq> seidos: gonna go read boout totem now since everything if fine here except utube
<baldurpet> hm idunno
<Rubinioo> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Enigma885> baldurpet, give it a shot and restart ur system with the HDD attached
<baldurpet> ok sure...
<danield707> or "ld" as "dir"
<guest17747> oh ok
<htorres11393> yeah
<guest17747> like how macintoshes use "alias" instead of "shortcut"
<htorres11393> idk how macintoshes work
<htorres11393> never used them really
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: that's fine.
<guest17747> all good, not important
<echosystm> macs suck lol
<guest17747> I see what you're saying though
<echosystm> well, macbooks
<htorres11393> yeah
<echosystm> the desktops are pretty cool
<S4nD3r> But I thought my ubuntu was intrepid
<htorres11393> thing is that when you're without a gui you can use the command line it's very powerful
<seidos> Balsaq: check out transmission while you're at it
<htorres11393> helps you fix a lot of things
<htorres11393> i got stuck without a GUI and i used the command line and fixed it
<S4nD3r> its lenny
<S4nD3r> ?
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: that's not even the ubuntu release. I don't know why debian_version is still there, but it's been there in every ubuntu release i've seen.
<S4nD3r> lenny is 8?
<foey> I'm just running ubuntu-server without any X now. :-)
<htorres11393> and if you get on another person's computer you can do a lot of stuff too cuz the commands are universal
<htorres11393> lol cool dude
<guest17747> yeah man, i see whatcha mean
<htorres11393> well nice helping you dude
<guest17747> ya, thanks man!
<htorres11393> np
<S4nD3r> what to do?
<S4nD3r> Its a problem?
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: no, lenny is not ubuntu. it's the debian version. (ubuntu is based on debian). Don't worry about that file.
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: no.
<htorres11393> now can anyone tell me why in the name of God chromium browser has so many updates?
<S4nD3r> umm
<prince_jammys> S4nD3r: type: lsb_release -a  to see your ubuntu version.
<mgv2> there is no fucus mode on aiming at open arena? - i dont understand how can i hit with such small dot
<S4nD3r> Distributor ID:	Debian Description:	Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable Release:	testing/unstable Codename:	n/a
<S4nD3r> its not really ubuntu
<Lillymon> I am having real webcam problems here.
<Biovore> mgv2: the "railgun" as a zoom in..
<S4nD3r> deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid universe
<S4nD3r> these is in my source.list
<Lillymon> Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000. Appears to be functional. Cheese freezes, then outputs a blank file when I tell it to record. VLC does the same. Video outputs to /dev/video0, I don't know where sound goes.
<Jagger> anybody know if C&C will work on ubuntu 9.04
<Rubinioo> Jagger: in wine yes
<mgv2> Biovore, hi - how do you use the zoom in?
<Keiya> Aarrgh, why does Gnome keep forcing this pannel to the top?
<vero_> lkmk,m
<Keiya> I want it on the bottom, damnit!
<Jagger> well i downloaded the torrent and i cant figure out how to make it work
<Rubinioo> btw is a usb startup disk much faster than a live cd?'
<vero_> no
<Dr_Willis> Rubinioo:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> I find them much faster.
<vero_> no
<Rubinioo> Dr_Willis: ok thx man
<Raenir> heya, how do I double check which version of linux I have? I think I have 64 bit but I dont rmember
<Dr_Willis> Rubinioo:  of course it pays to have a decent flash drive. :)  I use them to install from all the time.
<chrism> I am having a hard time installing my lexmark printer in 9.04. Lexmark install completes successfully but no device is shown in Administration > Printing. Tips?
<S4nD3r> its a ubuntu
<S4nD3r> right?
<chrism> right, default gnome
<Raenir> how do i check if my install of linux is 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Biovore> uname -a
<Biovore> i386 i686 -> 32bit   x86_64
<Biovore> is 64bit
<Balsaq> seidos: is trying to play utube videos the same as trying to play mp3...cause thats what totem seems to be about
<ubox> anyone ever have a problem with gnome not giving focus to a newly open window?
<S4nD3r> Linux matrix 2.6.27-14-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 31 13:01:41 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<S4nD3r> Its 32 bits?
<Biovore> yes
<Raenir> 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Balsaq> seidos: as far as i know i dont do any mp3 unless that is utube
<Biovore> ^ 64 bits
<Raenir> so _64 is 64 bit yes?
<Keiya> Well then.
<Raenir> yay
<Keiya> I guess you're not supposed to try to change the panels on gnome. >_<
<Raenir> i downloaded the right ati drivers then
<Keiya> Too bad it's now in a useless jumbled mess of a state
<Raenir> anyone know if theres an ATI version of CUDA?
<Biovore> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mgv2> keepassx is the best?
<Keiya> Hmm
<Keiya> Gonna rerun this in screen, just in case
<S4nD3r> How to discover if my processor is 64bits?
<foey> To add Windows shares to samba, do I just need to edit the smb.conf file?
<Cyrano_away> foey: That is the way I do it.
<foey> Cyrano_away : Thanks, so something like [Share 1] path = /home/shared
<Raenir> where can I find 64 bit version of flash for ubuntu?
<chuy_max> Raenir, adobe website
<Raenir> what they gave me didnt work
<tritium> chuy_max, Raenir: no, in the ubuntu repos
<Biovore> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<tritium> !flash
<Cyrano_away> foey: Yeah,  Follow the section in the default file for the [Home] share.
<tritium> Raenir: install flashplugin-nonfree, and you'll be good, even on 64-bit
<mgv2> what is that http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/5094/11612536.png?
<chuy_max> mmmm, really, things have changed for ubuntu 64 bit ^^
<Cyrano_away> foey: I set some of my shares to browseable = yes, readonly = no
<Raenir> thanks
<Raenir> now i think theres stuff I need to do to be able to play MP3s?
<foey> Cyrano_away : Ok, next question would be I want everyone to be able to access the share without a username or password, guest accounts. I need read/write within the shared folder, is that a option?
<Cyrano_away> foey: For my laptops and quick setups I use user based authentication
<Keiya> I guess you're not supposed to try to change the gnome panels...
<stevetran> Biovore: Can you please help me? Can't do it :(
<Keiya> CAn you even reorder thiings on them?
<Cyrano_away> foey: You will need to make the share not read only, setup guest access (I have not used that feature) and then set the directory permissions correctly.
<chuy_max> how can I install a modifiable ubuntu version on a usb drive (not a bootable iso). I tried unetbootin but that doesn't let you install packages permanently on the usb drive
<Biovore> stevetran: do what?
<Cyrano_away> foey: I would suggest you still lock the directory for everyone and just set owner and group access.
<foey> Cyrano_away : Thanks, big help.
<stevetran> the sed thingie
<Biovore> stevetran: just a search and replace right?
<stevetran> yep
<Biovore> sed -s /<stuff to replace>/<replace with stuff>/g
<Raenir> Strange 5 minutes ago i checked Update Manager and it said I had a brand new install
<Cyrano_away> Keiya: I change my panels all the time.
<Raenir> and was up to date
<Raenir> but now it found 200 megs of updates
<Raenir> that it pulled from nowhere
<Biovore> but you may need  to escape some stuff and you need to cat the file into it and output it to a temp file so you can look at the results.
<Cyrano_away> Keiya: To reorder things you need to right click on them and unselect "locked to panel"  Then you can select move to move them around.
<Biovore> stevetran: what's the sub string you want to replace and the source file?
<Enigma885> HEY guys i need some help compiling a program
<Biovore> and the string to replace it with.
<Cyrano_away> Keiya: To move the panel itself, chose properties of the panel set it to not expand to full width.  Then you can drag the panel to another monitor or to the right or left of the screen.
<Biovore> Enigma885: what program?
<prajjwal> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to get notepad++ working on ubuntu, without WINE ???
<stevetran> Biovore $this->anything where anything = combination of characters, numers and _ with $this->viewParams['anything']
<prajjwal> i googled it ... seems like a NO bust just wanna double check
<Keiya> Cyrano_away: I unlocked everything :/
<Keiya> Some things I still can't reorder.
<stevetran> Biovore, i got sed now, but my regular exprsesion is bad :(
<Enigma885> Biovore, I'm compiling Audacious from source an need to enable some features
<Biovore> stevetran: yeah.. I am not quite that advanced with sed I can pull that out of the air..  Do-able..  I am not 100% sure what the perl regular expression is for that kind of operation.
<DigitalKiwi> prajjwal: why use notepad++?
<prajjwal> cause i like it ....
<DigitalKiwi> geany > notepad++
<prajjwal> and its slim ...
<Biovore> gedit, kate, kwrite all do that same thing..
<DigitalKiwi> and i like notepad++
<Cyrano_away> So speaking of gnome panels.  At work I have dual screens and the bottom panel on my laptop screen below the external screen.  When I come home with only the laptop I always have to manually putz with the Nvidia settings to get just the 1920x1200 laptop display.
<Biovore> and there slimmer..
<jebblue> prajjwal: ask the authors to make it cross platform
<stevetran> Biovore: okay, thanks alot anyway
<Cyrano_away> No matter what I set the display as the bottom panel never shows up.
<Biovore> Enigma885: you install all the development stuff?
<Keiya> Oh, right click move
<DigitalKiwi> Installed Size : 5820.00 K
<DigitalKiwi> that's my geany
<Enigma885> Biovore, http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-CN&u=http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php%3Ff%3D74%26t%3D94276&ei=5wjESoWxLZa8jAegut1A&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&ved=0CBMQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php%253Ff%253D74%2526t%253D94276%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DG
<jebblue> Cyrano_away: I use the Restricted Drivers and don't have any issues
<S4nD3r> Do you recommend install 64bits kernel?
<Enigma885> Biovore, all dev stuff are installed
<DigitalKiwi> though vim > geany
<prajjwal> well ... but kate and kwrite i know is for Linux and i want somewhat of a consistent set of commands when i go to the Win2K at school ..... and thanks .... guess i'll just use Kate here then ..... thanks folks ...
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any experience setting up a USB mic under Ubuntu?
<Cyrano_away> A: it blows that I have to manually tell the lame binary drivers that I now only have one display, use that please.  and B: it sucks that gnome is too brain dead to know that, hey the screen bottom is 1200 lines up there, maybe I should scoot up some and say hi?
<GodfatherofEire> Checked the forums, but all I got is dead links
<Enigma885> Biovore, i need to know where am i supposed to do "pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0` "
<jebblue> prajjwal: there is kde for windows I've heard
<Cyrano_away> jebblue: I am using the restricted drivers as well.  9.04 64.
<DigitalKiwi> prajjwal: kde runs on windows so should kate, and geany has a windows port, as does vim
<Biovore> Enigma885: right on the command line.. or its a manual build..
<_sEBAs_> Olá gente!, estou vendendo meu openMoko, deixo o link do mercadolivre http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-109792666-openmoko-neo-freerunner-linux-sensor-touch-e-acelermetros-_JM
<Enigma885> Biovore, i've already compiled it. But not with the need feature to accept the plugin.
<jebblue> Cyrano_away: you want it to be automatic? disconnect from two at work and 1 at home and it works?
<prajjwal> thanks for that ...will look for a  way to put it on my comp xD ... and yea .... not a big fan of the Vim for windows .....
<Raenir> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Enigma885> Biovore, the author says：`pkg-config --cflags --libs libglade-2.0` Add end of the line: `pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0`
<Biovore> Enigma885: yeah..  the google translate messes up the download.. so I can't look at any source to give you clues..
<robbmunson> !br | _sEBAs_
<ubottu> _sEBAs_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<_sEBAs_> robbmunson, sim percebi
<_sEBAs_> robbmunson, valeu!
<Biovore> Enigma885: pkg-config returns compiler flags and is sometimes used when doing manual compile jobs in line with the gcc command.
<Cyrano_De> jebblue: Yes.  I shut down at work, undoc the laptop.  Boot up at home with just the laptop display set to the correct resolution.  Shutdown, take the laptop to the office, doc it and turn it on.  Now the external monitor is set and the resolution is adjusted once again.
<Enigma885> Biovore, so am i supposed to use it with ./configure ?
<Biovore> Enigma885: is there a ./configure?
<Biovore> err configure
<Enigma885> Biovore, yea for Audacious package
<Cyrano_De> jebblue: Xinarama used to do that without any issues.  Stupid lame binary, don't work with xinerama, dirvers suck that way.
<Biovore> Enigma885: get you get me a clean link for that tar ball so I can see whats in it?
<jebblue> Cyrano_De: try the open source ones?
<Enigma885> Biovore, the whole thing is that this plugin need Audacious to b compiled using a specific feature
<Raenir> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<foey> Any must have server programs for ubuntu-server?
<Raenir> apache?
<Cyrano_De> jebblue: I would love to but they don't support this chipset very well and have no 3D support.  I wish Dell would have offered the ATI cards with this laptop.
<Enigma885> Biovore, ok http://distfiles.atheme.org/audacious-2.1.tgz and http://distfiles.atheme.org/audacious-plugins-2.1.tgz for Audacious
<foey> Raenir : Got that, its currently a webserver and samba file server
<Biovore> Enigma885: does this include your plugin your tring to build?
<robbmunson> foey, i would suggest LAMP for starters....
<Cyrano_De> foey: for a server the fewer packages the better.
<robbmunson> !lamp | foey
<ubottu> foey: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<robbmunson> just as a bare minimum...i dont think you would need anything else if you managed to grab those :)
<Cyrano_De> foey: The less attack vectors the safer it is.  That and updates are less disruptive.
<Raenir> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Raenir> aha
<foey> Thanks, can anyone suggest a decent backup program?
<Enigma885> Biovore, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=94276 and download ShowLyric32.tar.gz
<robbmunson> !backup | foey (hate to keep throwing ubottu factoids)
<ubottu> foey (hate to keep throwing ubottu factoids): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Enigma885> Biovore, i cannot get a direct link for the plugin sry
<Biovore> Enigma885: that good enough.. I got it..
<robbmunson> theres a bunch of them foey, you just have to pick the one that fits you the best, look around a bit :)
<foey> robbmunson : hehe, no problems. Thanks.
<Enigma885> Biovore, thanks =)
<dethaddr> can any one help me configure wine?
<jebblue> foey: I use rsync and this script http://pastebin.com/m5dde28fc
<Biovore> Enigma885: so this plugin looks like it comes in 2 poarts
<robbmunson> dethaddr, if you tell us what you want to configure in wine we probably could :)
<chu_> silly question, but how do I quit from irssi?
<foey> [ / quit ]
<Enigma885> Biovore, nope it's just ShowLyric32.tar.gz
<Enigma885> Biovore, or u meant the Audacious Plugins package ?
<dabernal> hi, how can I connect a yamaha keyboard to my ubuntu distribution... using ubuntu-studio
<dabernal> hi, how can I connect a yamaha keyboard to my ubuntu distribution... using ubuntu-studio
<chu_> nice
<Biovore> Enigma885: the lyris stuff..
<seidos> Balsaq: totem plays video too, but not flash videos
<dabernal> have  a guitarist, a pianist  and my laptop with the necesary cables
<dabernal> jack specialist?
<Enigma885> Biovore, the lyrics stuff, as i have just said, is ShowLyric32.tar.gz  only
<dethaddr> well i just installed ubuntu on a buddies computer. and im trying to set up diablo 2
<Balsaq> seidos: well is utube flash videos or does that mean try totem and dump flash
<Enigma885> Biovore, those other packages for 64 machines
<mysteriousdaren> wouldnt that be in gaming?
<robbmunson> dabernal, have you tried asking in #ubuntustudio ?
<Biovore> Enigma885: its just a plugin..   don't need to rebuild audacity..
<mysteriousdaren> diablo2?
<Cumshot> hi: i used ubuntu in the past, but my wireless cards never quite worked; with the new version of ubuntu, do the wireless cards work out of the box, such as with sony vaio intel laptops?
<Biovore> Enigma885: infact.. I don't think you need to build squat..
<prappl93> Evolution won't gather images from my e-mails, and I have it set to load HTML, how do I fix this?
<masterghost> as I install compiz on a Dell XPS M1330 laptop
<dethaddr> hey cumshot, haha, yes. mine works fine. in fact it does and the onboard ethernet does not
<Enigma885> Biovore, Audacious cannot recognize the plugin ..and the author wrote about that under "Known issues: "
<dabernal> cool
<Balsaq> seidos: i am not sure if you are saying i should ude totem to play youtube...and if so...does flash mess with the totem if i get totem
<dabernal> working with ardour
<dethaddr> yes diablo 2
<Feadurn> bonsoir à tous
<jebblue> prappl93: you can hit Ctrl + I to get images to load or put the user's address in your address book
<dethaddr> i have it installed at my house. but i cant install it here
<Enigma885> Biovore, saying "Recompile the main program audacious. Add end of the line: `pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0` "
<Cyrano_De> !fr |feadurn
<ubottu> feadurn: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Biovore> Enigma885: the compiling part is just cd to a directory with a makefile file in it and type make
<mdmkolbe> On linux command line, what is the best way to convert a hex encoded file to binary?  (i.e. file contains "4142" should become "AB")
<smegzor> I have ubuntu 9.04 64bit, an ati card and the latest driver from ati.  When I boot up, Ubuntu complains that it can't find nvidia.  How do I stop it wanting nvidia?
<Feadurn> oups sorry I didn't notice that is the english channel
<seidos> Balsaq: no, I am saying totem and flash are separate.  can't help you with your flash problem, wish I could
<Cumshot> one more question: im planning on using ubuntu just for regular web surfing and email/chatting, should i go with ubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu
<Balsaq> seidos: oh i realize that, is totem a possible fix for utube problems
<robbmunson> Cumshot, that my friend is up to you....they all do it ;)
<Cyrano_De> Cumshot: That depends on your personal preferences and the speed of your machine.
<Biovore> Enigma885: the pkg-config stuff is handled by "configure" command when you build audatious..  to add the pkg-config would mean hacking up something..  Dosn't sound right to me..
<Enigma885> Biovore, yea but how to write `pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0`
<dethaddr> im using ubuntu for games and surfing and media
<Balsaq> seidos: i just read the entire report on the ATI video card driver issues and ot doesn't look good
<Cyrano_De> Cumshot: I've taken a liking to xubuntu and xfce these days.  Even on my new dual and quad core boxen.
<soulnet-2> fina
<DigitalKiwi> xfce is gnome with more bugs
<Enigma885> Biovore, it's a simple plugin. I'm not paranoid about that indeed
<prappl93> Can Ubuntu run properly with Fluxbox installed?
<Cyrano_De> DigitalKiwi: And some configuration options.
<Balsaq> they seem to have ways to mess with the radeon cards but i have the older xpert card and they dont mention that ne so i gues youtube can KMA
<seidos> Balsaq: might be a work around.  I think there's software that lets you download youtube videos, perhaps even to convert them.  haven't tried
<soulnet-2> how are you
<Cyrano_De> prappl93: Fluxbox runs just fine with ubuntu.
<Biovore> Enigma885: not sure.  Would be a hack job at best.  That pkg-config gets run by ./configure when you build audacity.
<dethaddr> so what are the must get items for a brand new install?
<soulnet-2> maaks
<Enigma885> Biovore,  so it will look like ./configure  `pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0`?
<soulnet-2> what your name
<prappl93> I just installed Fluxbox, how do I get it to run?
<Biovore> Enigma885: I think you need to edit the configure file.
<lstarnes> Enigma885: --, not -
<Balsaq> seidos: ahhh convert them...another subject very interesting...oh well the music comes thru beautiful on my altec lansing s just not the vids but ya know what...f*ck it! sometimes ya just gotta figure  yur on free software and thats what ya git
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: For games, install the games you like.  For web browsing install the restricted-extras.  Install mplayer and or vlc.
<soulnet-2> where you andrres
<Enigma885> Biovore, sry but could u write the command as it should be written
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: install the mplayer/vlc firefox plugins, flashplugin-installer and some form of java JRE.
<Biovore> Enigma885: pkg-config - cflags - libs libglade-2.0   on the command line should print some text.
<dethaddr> Cyrano_De: isnt there a sudo code that does em all?
<Biovore> Enigma885: pkg-config -cflags -libs libglade-2.0
<Biovore> I tihnk
<Qtpaxa> anyone has Google Wave invite??
<seidos> Balsaq: good point
<lstarnes> Biovore, Enigma885: --, not -
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: alien arena, warsow and nexuiz are decent games.
<Balsaq> seidos: hey you ever look at your error console..mine is always LOADED with errors...i just erase em?
<dethaddr> Cyrano_De: im trying to install diablo 2
<seidos> Balsaq: what error console?
<Enigma885> Biovore,  ./configure --prefix=/usr `pkg-config --cflags --libs libglade-2.0`?
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: you can do a sudo apt-get install mplayer ubuntu-restricted-extras ...
<Biovore> Enigma885: nope.. I don't think thats it..
<Balsaq> seidos: no clue, found it when i was clicking on system or something and it always shows a lot of errors, it is in ubuntu 810 and 904
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: For diablo 2 you need wine.  I beleive the packaged wine will run it.  If not crossover games and someone else have commercial support for running wintendoze games.
<Enigma885> Biovore, any other suggestions ?
<AstroEl> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<mysteriousdaren> comega?
<Balsaq> seidos: ill look again so i can tell you where it is
<lstarnes> AstroEl: october 29
<AstroEl> OK
<seidos> Balsaq: looking it on the web
<Balsaq> seidos: it is in TOOls
<seidos> Balsaq: in firefox?
<prappl93> So, how do I get Fluxbox running now? I just sudo apt-get installed it
<dethaddr> Cyrano_De: sudo apt-get wine. i already did that. but i forgot how to set wine up
<chu_> log out
<Balsaq> seidos hit tool and the window will drop down and see error console, click it
<soulnet-4> kamu dari negara mana
<chu_> prappl93, log out, select fluxbox as the session  and log in
<Cyrano_De> prappl93: You will need to log out.  At the login screen click on the session menu and select fluxbox there.
<Balsaq> seidos: dont know if it is FF or ubuntu but the FF came ib the ubuntu so you should have it
<prappl93> Ok, thanks
<Balsaq> seidos: do you have ubuntu
<seidos> Balsaq: yeah dude, i have ubuntu
<Balsaq> seidos: is in the tools thing on top of yur screen near bookmarks
<Biovore> Enigma885: I don;t think you need to mess with audaious its self..
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: winecfg will get you a base setup.
<Biovore> Enigma885: that what it means with the term plug in.. it just getting some files in the right spot so it sees them..  looks like a py script and a couple .so files.
<seidos> Balsaq: i have two errors in my error console
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: Once you have that just type wine setup.exe (or whatever your game installer is called) and it will start the installer.
<Balsaq> seidos: i hate those lil b*sturds cause i dont know what they are i just keep wipin em out? had about 25 of em once
<Balsaq> long as they dont slow me down
<dethaddr> Cyrano_De: in a terminal do i just rund sudo winecfg?
<seidos> Balsaq: weird
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: I'm not sure you need to sudo that command.
<Balsaq> seidos: wish i could read the book...but there aint no n=book huh
<Enigma885> Biovore, Audacious cannot "see" the .so plugin unless it's compiled with that certain feature needed
<dethaddr> heh. i did and i told me .wine is not owned by me
<Enigma885> Biovore, it gives "Failed to load plugin (/usr/lib/audacious/General/ShowLyric.so): /usr/lib/audacious/General/ShowLyric.so: undefined symbol: glade_xml_new stenh.cpp: init()"
<Shawn-> Is there a Python programming channel somewhere?
<Hodapp> I just had audio suddenly quit working with anything that used PulseAudio. After a reboot, all I get from anything using PulseAudio is a crackle.
<Keiya> Try /join #python
<Keiya> >_>
<Hodapp> ALSA output works flawlessly.
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: ls -la <---who owns .wine
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: That may be the case if you ran winecfg with sudo.
<soulnet-4_> hey
<Biovore> Enigma885: well you can try to build a newer version of audaious.    apt-get remove audacious first..
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: try chown -R yourlogin:yourlogin ~/.wine
<Biovore> Enigma885: then to configure audacious do  "configure --prefix=/usr"  then a make and make install  and then try to build and install the plugin.
<soulnet-4_> where are you
<Enigma885> Biovore, i tried already. but same result. I have noticed that the author of the plugin mentioned how to overcome this.
<soulnet-4_> where you school
<Enigma885> Biovore, by the pkg thing
<dethaddr> like this chown -R dethaddr:DethMachine ~/.wine ?
<Balsaq> seidos: just read the apache thing
<soulnet-4_> I from indonesia,you?
<Keiya> Wow
<Keiya> Vim's not installed by default?
<seidos> Keiya: it is on my system
<Keiya> Wasn't here.
 * Keiya shrugs
<Keiya> Not like sudo apt-get vim is hard.
<soulnet-4_> what your name]
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: if DethMachine is a group on your machine that you are a member of, yes.  Otherwise your primary group should just be your login.
<Biovore> Enigma885:  these instructions are vuage..     this could be in any file.    maybe one of the makefiles?
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: Mine would be "chown -R Cyrano_De:Cyrano_De ~/.wine
<soulnet-4_> Ifrom indonesia and you?
<Biovore> Enigma885:  can try "./configure --prefix=/usr `pkg-config --cflags --libs libglade-2.0`  but I doubt that will work.
<seidos> Keiya: is vi installed?
<dethaddr> i tried my login and it says chown: cannot access `dethaddr': No such file or directory
<Enigma885> Biovore, i think i'm gonna email the original poster may be has some good explanation
<Cyrano_De> Keiya: Vim is installed, It is a "light" version.
<vikk> does anyone know how to upgrade the graphics???
<vikk> through terminal
<vikk> ???
<prappl93> I logged into fluxbox and my connection didn't work, how do I get it to work?
<Enigma885> Biovore, i really appreciate ur help :)
<Biovore> Enigma885: orginal poster looks to speak mandrian chinese..
<Biovore> gl with that :-P
<Cyrano_De> Keiya: vim-tiny I beleive is the package name.
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<Enigma885> Biovore, lol well i will post plain English. I don't think it's that hard.
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<vikk> pls
<vikk> i need help
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<deek_> join #utah
<FloodBot1> vikk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eminor> stop spamming
<vikk> does anyone know
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<dethaddr> so im pretty sure that the archive manager doesnt show up when i try to install an .exe file
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> does anyone know
<jjrev> vikk: what exactly is your situation?
<vikk> i want to upgrade my graphics
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> through the terminal
<vikk> becouse i cant play games
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<jjrev> vikk: what graphics card do you have and what games are you trying to play?
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> well i dont know what graphics card i have
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<lstarnes> eus: please wait at least 15 minutes before repeating
<vikk> im on a laptop
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> how to upgrade graphics through terminal???
<jjrev> vikk: what laptop?
<vikk> its a dell inspiron 6000
<Shawn-> eus If no one answers the first time chances are they won't answer the second third or fourth either.
<eus> anyone know the IRC chanel of RT(request Tracker) ?
<vikk> i have ubuntu 8.10
<lstarnes> eus: did you not see what I said about repeating?
<lstarnes> eus: there is no channel for it, sorry
<eus> thanks
<Shawn-> !repeat | eus
<ubottu> eus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lstarnes> eus: http://searchirc.com usually has good channel listings
<vikk> can any one help
<prappl93> I have a question, using the USB Startup Disc Creator located in the System > Administration menu, can I just burn the Ubuntu ISO to a flashdisk and have the person install it off of theire?
<prappl93> There*
<eminor> vikk, type in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<vikk> ok
<jjrev> vikk: you likely have an ATi card
<xnok> Is the right place to ask a question about issues I have with nvidia card on a dell laptop and the -185 driver?
<vikk> i have a Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller
<Shawn-> xnok Which Nvidia card
<DigiAngel> Hey all
<DigiAngel> Anyone have any idea of what packages are needed on server for audio?
<Cyrano_De> xnok: This is the right place to toss that Nvidia mess in a lake.  Or is that just me and my frustrations with them these days.
<ekontsevoy> Is anyone here using console version of BitTorrent? btncurses keeps reporting "network is unreachable" on torrents from isohunt, while gnome's "transmission" works fine...
<vikk> hey jjrev
<DigiAngel> Not me ekontsevoy
<xnok> You're not alone. It used to work fine with Jaunty but the nvidia driver no longer works with karmic.
<jjrev> vikk: i'm looking for the packages
<Shawn-> xnok That's because Karmic is still in Beta ;)
<vikk> how ok
<vikk> thanks
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: I use rtorrent when I need a good clean cli BT client
<xnok> Yup, but that is part of the testing... par for the course ... and all that, but I am trying to get that working as well :)
<mysteriousdaren> transmission? '
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: checking it out...
<jjrev> vikk: you need to install 'xserver-xorg-video-intel'
<ekontsevoy> mysteriousdaren: yeah, when you click on a .torrent file in firefox in gnome, "Transmission" is a GTK-based torrent client that starts up and starts downloading.
<vikk> ok
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: rtorrent with screen is a very handy setup.
<vikk> where did i get it
<vikk> where do i get it?
<dethaddr> does anyone want to hear some thing extremely messed up?
<jjrev> vikk: #> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: yeah, I've been using the "official" python-based torrent but lately it just doesn't work... wtf happened?
<DigiAngel> No go with server and audio eh?
<mysteriousdaren> yup
<DigiAngel> Just need to know which packages I need
<vikk> ok i will try it
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: I have no idea.  I try to stay away from bloated python apps when there are good/better leaner alternatives.
<dethaddr> i finnaly get the diablo 2 installer to pop up. and the user agrement pops up and tells me to scroll down and read the agreement ant agree button will light up
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: I've been using rtorrent for years now.
<dethaddr> well i did. and it wont light up
<DigiAngel> NIght all..showertime!
<vikk> thanks im installing it
<vikk> it said that its already at the new version
<jjrev> vikk: alright, do you have gnome running now?
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: ok, I'm starting it....
<prappl93> I can make a flash drive bootable version of Ubuntu through the USB Startup Disk Creator can't I?
<vikk> i think
<vikk> why do i need it
<jjrev> vikk: i'm just wondering if you are stuck in text only mode
<vikk> no
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: hm... rtorrent also appears to be just sitting there.
<Cyrano_De> prappl93: Yes.  That will create a "Live" usb key if you point it at a desktop iso/CD
<ekontsevoy> I just did rtorrent http://url-to-torrent.torrent - am I missing something?
<prappl93> Alright, thank you. Thats what I thought it did, but wasn't entirely sure.
<vikk> for example i open extreme counter strike 1.6 final release 2 and it open but then blocks and cant do anything so i have to restart
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: You need to add torrents to it.  Press "o" to add a torrent.
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: You can configure it to watch a directory and start downloading any torrents you save there.
<jjrev> vikk: hold on
<vikk> ok
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: how do I exit? Ctrl+Z and then kill?
<lstarnes> ekontsevoy: try ctrl+c
<lstarnes> ekontsevoy: or ctrl+d
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: it wont' do anything if I press o (or even ctrl+c)
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: q
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: or ctrl-q
<ekontsevoy> hold on, something is definitely fucked up, nothing works. maybe an issue with screen....
<prappl93> I was reading that Superkey + C is suppose to center the cursor in the screen but it doesn't. Is there a way to fix this?
<dethaddr> for what reason would the user agreement not work?
<jjrev> vikk: you are running Steam through WINE?
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<vikk> no its not installed thourgh wine i just open it with winebrower no steam
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: thanks, I'm off to read that page.
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362457
<prappl93> Every time I have booted my computer since I accidentally clicked the PalmOS Management application it has the set up screen for that show up
<prappl93> How do I get rid of that
<ekontsevoy> But something is not right though. Here is what I see (and nothing works, not a single hot key you mentioned) --> http://pastie.org/637608
<jjrev> vikk: its possible that your video card is working fine and CS is not working
<vikk> ohh
<jjrev> vikk: try this website --> http://cslinux.hacka.net/
<ckw> Anyone able to help?  I'm in graphics card hell right now
<O___o> which software best to run windows xp?
<ckw> I was using ATI integrated graphics
<ckw> but just got an nvidia video card
<O___o> is it virtualbox or mvware?
<ckw> 9400GT to be exact
<ckw> when I booted up, I got a terminal login prompt for ~5 seconds, then a blank screen
<dethaddr> where can i get opengl drivers
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: Sorry I can't help much more than that.  I do not use wine at all anymore and have never used it for games.
<ckw> I ssh'd in and installed the nvidea packages I found via packages.ubuntu.com, but it's not working
<vikk> hey do u know where i can download a working one
<jesus_> hola
<vikk> the game
<Keiya_> keiya@keiya-laptop:~/df$ ls
<Keiya_> command line.txt  data  df  dwarfort.exe  file changes.txt  g_src  libs  raw  README.linux  readme.txt  release notes.txt  sdl
<ckw> I know the card works, since I dual boot windows and it is fine
<Keiya_> keiya@keiya-laptop:~/df$ ./dwarfort.exe
<jesus_> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<Keiya_> bash: ./dwarfort.exe: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Keiya_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jjrev> vikk: ask Google
<Keiya_> ... Can anyone tell me why BASH AND BASH ALONE refuses to find that file?
<jjrev> ;)
<Keiya_> (And despite the .exe, it /is/ a linux binary. >_>)
<lstarnes> !es | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vikk> i also have a problem with CEDEGA
<lstarnes> Keiya_: does it have the executable bit set?
<Keiya_> Yes
<lstarnes> Keiya_: you may need to use chmod u+x dwarfort.exe
<vikk> when i want to install NFS Carbon.....i open the yetup thourgh it and when i move the mouse to press next the setup dissapers
<Keiya_> lstarnes: didn't help
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: You have to download the torrent to a folder.  To close rtorrent it is CTRL-q.  Are you sure your screen setup is not using CTRL-q for the meta key?
<prince_jammys> Keiya_: architecture, probably. do you have 64 bit ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Keiya_: what output do you get from file dwarfort.exe?
<Shadow__X> i am having this problem  type=1503 audit(1254325404.668:6): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::rw" fsuid=7 name="/dev/tty" pid=6893 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd"
<the_dark_warrio> Is there a channel for 9.10?
<Cyrano_De> dethaddr: Look for the hardware drivers under the administration menu to install binary drivers for ATI/Nvidia cards.
<johannes_> hi, for boot up the files in /boot are the only ones needed at first, is that correct?
<Keiya_> it's already 755 already...
<Keiya_> prince_jammys: Yeah.
<lstarnes> the_dark_warrio: #ubuntu+1
<jjrev> vikk: certain software does not play nice with Linux implementations of the Windows API
<the_dark_warrio> lstarnes: thanks
<prince_jammys> Keiya_: run the command from lstarnes. Likely a 32bit executable
<ckw> Anyone able to help me get out of graphics card hell?  I have a Nvidia 9400GT that won't even let me get to a graphical interface
<Keiya_> prince_jammys: Wha?
<vikk> ok well thanks for ur help jjrev....i owe u one
<Keiya_> lstarnes: keiya@keiya-laptop:~/df$ ls
<Keiya_> command line.txt  data  df  dwarfort.exe  file changes.txt  g_src  libs  raw  README.linux  readme.txt  release notes.txt  sdl
<Keiya_> keiya@keiya-laptop:~/df$ ./dwarfort.exe
<Keiya_> bash: ./dwarfort.exe: No such file or directory
<lstarnes> Keiya_: I did not say ls
<FloodBot1> Keiya_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keiya_> er
<bobbob1016> Anyone manage to get Uverse Receivers to play back MythTV content?
<Keiya_> Waot
<vikk> how do i exit
<vikk> this chat
<lstarnes> vikk: from irc? /quit
<vikk> ?
<ckw>  /leave
<jjrev> vikk: i suggest you refer to WINE/CEDEGA support websites for details on known working windows software
<Keiya_> dwarfort.exe: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<vikk> thanks
<Keiya_> I hate this terminal, I'm used to higlight-to-copy >_>
<lstarnes> Keiya_: try cd'ing out of the directory then back in
<jjrev> ckw: what happened?
<Keiya_> lstarnes: Tried that. I've tried moving the directory, etc etc etc...
<ckw> Switched from ATI integrated graphics to a nvidia card
<ckw> Obiously didn't have the invidia drivers
<ckw> however, I would think ubuntu would degrade to 800x600 while I set them up
<ckw> Like windows did
<lstarnes> Keiya_: bash should be finding it if it has the executable bits set
<frewsxcv> how come when i check the size of the contents of a folder in nautilus, it is different than `du -sh folderName`
<lstarnes> Keiya_: try moving it to something not ending in .exe.  It likely won't have an effect, but it's worth a shot
<jjrev> ckw: well you might have to uninstall the old drivers and install the new ones
<prince_jammys> that's not the issue. he needs to install support for 32 bit binaries
<ckw> jjrev: I installed nvidia-glx-180 and all relaged nvidia common drivers/180 drivers
<ckw> no effect
<ckw> (over ssh)
<jjrev> ckw: did you uninstall the radeon drivers?
<Keiya> And now I'm losing my connection /on wires/. >_< Ah the joy of the campus network
<Keiya> Anyway, the executable bits are set, and bash isn't finding it even when I give the full path
<ckw> I uninstalled fglrx
<Shadow__X> can someone help me with apparmor it wont let cups work anymore
<ckw> Which as I understand is the ATI drivers
<ckw> s/is/are/
<ekontsevoy> Cyrano_De: I figured everything out, thanks! Some other Gnome app was stealing Ctrl+Q. It's kicking ass, thank you for your help!
<Cyrano_De> ekontsevoy: Glad to hear it.
<prince_jammys> !info ia32-libs | Keiya
<ckw> Tried rebooting a few times also, but hit a disk check so I'm waiting for that to finish
<ubottu> Keiya: Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<prince_jammys> bah.
<jjrev> ckw: try #> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<ckw> will do
<jjrev> ckw: also remove radeontool if you have it
<Keiya> Umm...
<Keiya> so what, I'm screwed?
<Keiya> Have to boot back to Windows for Dwarf Fortress now, too? >_>
<ckw> Aha!  Looks like it's working
<prince_jammys> Keiya: try to install ia32libs
<shane2peru> jjrev: what is ckw's prob?  ATI ?
<ckw> I had booted in recovery mode and used it's graphics restore tool
<ckw> and it seems to have fixed it
<prince_jammys> Keiya: ... and then run the prog.
<ckw> I'll try removing that stuff though
<soulnet-4> hello
<jjrev> shane2peru: he switched from ati to nvidia
<Berzerker> d\
<shane2peru> jjrev: ahh, good move! :)  I hate ati. :)
<jjrev> shane2peru: he's got no video now...
<ckw> I now have video
<jjrev> shane2peru: i stopped buying ati cards years ago
<ckw> lets see if it stays that way though
<kbp> has anyone experienced random drop network (LAN) on Ubuntu 9.04?
<jjrev> ckw: it should
<shane2peru> jjrev: I never knew and got stuck with one in my laptop, last one I will ever own
<soulnet-4>  my name anggle, you?
<xnok> kbp: no, networking has been solid on all my machines.
<soulnet-4> i from indonesia,you
<MenZa> soulnet-4: This channel is solely for Ubuntu support. For everything else, try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kbp> xnok: was it server or desktop version?
<xnok> both. 1 server, 2 desktops.
<Keiya> OK
<Keiya> Who the /hell/ chose that error message
<pradeep> is karmic alpha 6 stable enough
<Keiya> File not found?
<Keiya> I mean
<Keiya> SERIOUSLY
<FloodBot1> Keiya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> pradeep: #ubuntu+1 is for karmic
<prince_jammys> Keiya: did you install ia32libs ?
<Keiya> Yes, and now it works
<Keiya> But
<Keiya> That was /the most misleading error message ever/
<foul_owl> Ok, I am trying to install something simple, like libsdl-image1.2-dev but I keep getting the "broken packages" error message
<prince_jammys> Keiya: indeed.
<foul_owl> using apt
<shane2peru> pradeep: that is really and opinion question and opinions are like nose ...
<ckw> Aha!  It's working!
<shane2peru> pradeep: it is still alpha
<ckw> Thank you jjrev
<jjrev> ckw: np, enjoy!
<shane2peru> ckw: have an ATI card burning party. :)
<ick> l
<ick> quit
<pradeep> shane2peru: i want to upgrade to karmic alpha 6, is it safe. if there are problems can i revert back to jaunty
<prince_jammys> pradeep: ask at #ubuntu+1 , karmic's channel.
<Cyrano_De> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Danbo19> pradeep: wait 1 day for karmic beta
<Flannel> pradeep: You should ask in #ubuntu+1, this channel isn't for Karmic questions
<Cyrano_De> Special notice to the "Karmic WILL break" section
<shane2peru> pradeep: really I reverting means restoring a backup file, or completely re-installing
<xnok> #ubuntu+1 has 0 people in it, excluding me.
<shane2peru> pradeep: it is alpha, not meant for production
<shane2peru> pradeep: not recommendable
<pradeep> shane2pro: thank u
<Voss> xnox, not surprising ubuntu 9.10 is not even in beta yet
<shane2peru> pradeep: it is still in a testing stage, what is the problem?
<zopiac> is there a programme where I can right click with the keyboard? im using a one-button mouse.
<xnok> Voss: Is there a place to ask the karmic alpha related questions, if it is not this channel or +1?
<Voss> xnok, probably  +1 just at some other time
<dethaddr> is there a way to run diablo 2 through something other than wine?
<prince_jammys> it's not true that zero people are there.
<eastcoast0> I'm installing 9.04 and I'm confused about the bootloader.
<xnok> ok, thx.
<zopiac> dethaddr: try looking up a loki installer
<eastcoast0> The MBR is on sdb
<shane2peru> xnok: you can ask here, but you may not get help, fire away
<eastcoast0> But it says it's installing to (hd0)
<prince_jammys> no, don't.
<eastcoast0> In the advanced options dialog anyway
<eastcoast0> What does it mean by hd0?
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you'll have to change that
<jjrev> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Danbo19> So I'm having a sound problem in Jaunty, it was working until today, when I unplugged my speakers to plug into my laptop. Now I'm getting absolutely no sound, even with all volumes in Alsamixer all the way up. Can anyone help?
<Balsaq> gnome system nonitor is maxing out my CPU all the time? if i "uncheck it" in my add/remove..will i lose it forever?
<zopiac> is there a programme where I can right click with the keyboard? im using a one-button mouse.
<mnaines> danbo, you've been asking the same question for hours now...It is clear nobody can help you
<Raenir> Where are programs like firefox installed to on Ubuntu?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: it will delete it from your panel, but you can always add it later
<prince_jammys> !filesystem | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<xnok> I'll try -- the nvidia driver (version 185) is no longer working on karmic. used to work fine in jaunty on the same laptop. Odd keyboard behavior. i wanted the desktop effects and the 3d acceleration you get with the nvidia driver instead of the xorg nv driver.
<eastcoast0> jjrev: So where should I install it? I have a partition on the drive I'm installing ubuntu to for /boot (sdc2 I think), and the MBR is on sdb
<lstarnes> Danbo19: is there a headphone switch somewhere in your sound mixer?
<Danbo19> Mnaines: I thought I'd wait for an hour and try again, but I guess I'll just try the forums
<Balsaq> shane2peru: bummer, don't want to lose it just disable it until i want to look  at it
<Danbo19> lstarnes: maybe, let me check
<jjrev> eastcoast0: what does your drive structure look like?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: are you running hardy?
<Balsaq> ubuntu904
<Balsaq> newbie
<eastcoast0> jjrev: partitioner won't open up... what was that command for terminal again?
<Balsaq> really frakin new
<jjrev> eastcoast0: #> fdisk -l
<pradeep> how do i upgrade my firefox in jaunty
<eastcoast0> jjrev: thanks
<shane2peru> Balsaq: are you sure it is the sys monitor that is running up the cpu?
<Balsaq> shane2peru:jaunty
<ctmjr> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Danbo19> lstarnes: wow, now I'm embarrassed, I thought I tried that, but I think the speakers were in the wrong port when I did. Sound works now, thanks a lot.
<eastcoast0> jjrev: http://pastebin.com/d6f2fced5
<Balsaq> shane2peru:well i looked at it when alli was running was firefox and gnome sys mon, then got off of FF and looked agoin...gnome sys mon is taking about 37-50 percent all alnoe and that with FF maxing me out
<shane2peru> pradeep: look for ubuntuzilla on the forums, they have an install script, I can get you the link
<eastcoast0> jjrev: ignore the thing about sdd
<pradeep> shane2peru: yeah sure
<hanasaki> what isa good free linux program that will do invoicing and Account receivables?
<Balsaq> shane2peru: ff takes about half, system monitor about half
<shane2peru>  Balsaq hmm, that doesn't sound right, but I don't think it is your sys monitor, unless there is a bug
<zopiac> kinda pitiful . . . even winblows has a decent mousekeys utility, but i cant find any good one for Ubuntu
<shane2peru> Balsaq: sounds like something else
<Balsaq> shane2peru:uh oh
<mnaines> This is cute
<zopiac> there is only one that i have heard of so far and i cant figure out how to click correctly
<Balsaq> shane2peru: im too new to this to have a bug...
<RPG_Master> anyone here good at OOo Impress?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: what kind of computer are you running on?
<xnok> hanasaki: I just saw on the forums that jgnash was a decent replacement for quicken. I have not tried it so far.
<mnaines> I'm curled up on my throne and there's a kitten asleep in my lap
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Actually to be honest, I'm just wondering what it's asking
<jjrev> eastcoast0: so you want to use sdb1 for ubuntu's /
<eastcoast0> jjrev: sdc
<zopiac> mnaines: :3
<Balsaq> shane2peru: 1998 del dimension xps r400 4oomgz mmx p2 512cache 768sdram 8mb ati
<hanasaki> xnok:  thanks
<eastcoast0> jjrev: I'm wondering by when it says "install boot loader" it's saying install information to MBR or install the GRUB files?
<RPG_Master> Balsaq: nice name :D
<eastcoast0> by GRUB files, I mean files GRUB needs to work
<Balsaq> hey RPG
<Balsaq> the q is silent
<pradeep> shane2peru: found it thanks for the info
<shane2peru> Balsaq: hmm, I hate to say it, but ati probably is your prob
<RPG_Master> Oh :O
<RPG_Master> sorry
<Balsaq> shane2peru: why do you say that
<shane2peru> pradeep: sorry, got distracted:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=251
<Balsaq> no pron RPG
<jjrev> eastcoast0: grub requires a /boot folder
<shane2peru> Balsaq: open up a terminal, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Balsaq> almost looks like my friggen name is ball sack huh RPG!
<zopiac> Balsaq: ATi has all sorts of problems
<eastcoast0> jjrev: the partition plan I made in the ubuntu installer isn't showing up in that terminal output
<Balsaq> shane2peru: oh no not that
<eastcoast0> jjrev: But I have sdc2 which will be mounted as /boot
<jjrev> eastcoast0: because you haven't committed it
<shane2peru> Balsaq: it is good for you. :)
<eastcoast0> jjrev: indeed
<RPG_Master> Balsaq: is that your real name?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: paste this in: fglrxinfo | grep render
<Balsaq> shane2peru: ok but i am a flippin computer idiot
<shane2peru> Balsaq: can you cut and paste?
<eastcoast0> jjrev: I'm just wondering if I should set the device for bootloader installation as sdb, sdb1, or sdc2
<mandiri> cew_imuet
<hanasaki> xnok: any idea of jgnash vs moneydance?
<Balsaq> shane2peru: maybe
<zopiac> Balsaq: If you plan on using linux for any period of time, you must learn to embrace the command line :D
<Balsaq> how did you do the vertical line
<jon> is there a way to disable stack smashing protection temporarily in ubuntu 9.04?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: just cut and paste. :)
<jjrev> eastcoast0: i'm not sure.  your BIOS will chose which device it tries to boot first
<xnok> hanasaki: sorry, no. i have not used either. i use quickbooks on an xp for accounting purpose.
<Balsaq> fuque me
<Balsaq> hang on
<eastcoast0> jjrev: No no, that's not what I mean
<mnaines> shane2peru: um...That's easier said than done for people who don't know anything about computers
<shane2peru> Balsaq: it is beside the backspace key, you have to hit shift
<hanasaki> xnok:  the 199$ biz one?  ... hmm  just don't wanna buy windows for just that
<eastcoast0> jjrev: sdc2 will be /boot. sdb is the drive with the MBR on it.
<jjrev> eastcoast0: well you want to make your SDC drive bootable, and install GRUB to SDC
<mnaines> shane2peru: With those kind of people, you have to literally give them directions step by step
<Guest77361> is there a way to disable stack smashing protection temporarily in ubuntu 9.04, for educational purposes (an assignment)?
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Ok, so it's asking me where to install GRUB, NOT where the MBR is?
<Balsaq> shane2peru: but i read that article on here word for word and i dont have that radeon card mine is the old xpert card frm ati
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you can always modify GRUB to boot windows from another drive
<shane2peru> mnaines: you mean cut and paste is difficult?  wow, I must be an expert then. lol :)
<jjrev> eastcoast0: its going to install an MBR to SDC
<jjrev> eastcoast0: this makes it bootable
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Oh... but the MBR is on sdb
<Balsaq> shae2peru: so iam gonna find a nvidia card that works for my puter and works for ubuntu
<shane2peru> Balsaq: what was the output for that
<xnok> hanasaki: quickbooks is available from amazon.com in usa for $99. i did not have to buy any computers, my wife's still runs XP -- i just borrow it. :)
<mnaines> shane2peru: Work a few weeks at a help desk...You will see that even seemingly no-brainer tasks require step-by-step directions
<Balsaq> not there yet
<shane2peru> Balsaq: yes, that would be recommended.
<jjrev> eastcoast0: SDB has it's own MBR because its a bootable partition
<Balsaq> hang on lost
<eastcoast0> jjrev: And currently the MBR is set up to boot a now non-existent GRUB.
<eastcoast0> jjrev: So I need to reinstall GRUB or else my system is unbootable
<shane2peru> mnaines: I don't think I could take it
<Balsaq> shane2peru: ok can we do that then instead of that terminal shshshsht
<hanasaki> heeh xnok ... know where I can get a legal cheap copy of windows 7?
<jjrev> eastcoast0: do you have grub already on another drive?
<shane2peru> mnaines: I can handle linux newbies, but computer noobs, too much
<eastcoast0> jjrev: I used to have an old opensuse install. I've since removed it.
<mnaines> shane2peru: Its a tough job for anyone...Especially when you have to walk people through everything step by step..."Ok...Now left-click and hold, drag the cursor over the text..."
<Balsaq> shane2peru: ubuntu and ati are no good together unless you are a pro hacker
<eastcoast0> jjrev: however, the MBR on sdb still points to GRUB
<jjrev> eastcoast0: so what is SDB
<eastcoast0> jjrev: so if I try to boot now, I'd probably get an error 22
<jjrev> eastcoast0: probably
<xnok> hanasaki: no, i am not even looking. if you are a student with a .edu account, i believe you can get a nice discount. checkout downloadsquad.com for the details.
<hanasaki> thanks
<shane2peru> Balsaq: well, just depends on the card, my wife's computer has ati and never had a problem, didn't even know that ati didn't like Linux
<Guest77361> anyone know how to disable stack smashing protection for educational purposes?
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you need to make sure that the drive you are installing ubuntu on is the drive you install GRUB
<shane2peru> Balsaq: on the other hand my laptop's ati is the pits!
<eastcoast0> jjrev: so ubuntu will automatically add the needed information to the mbr on sdb?
<jjrev> eastcoast0: then you will edit that GRUB to boot whatever other OS is available in the system
<losher> Guest77361: google knows...
<Balsaq> shane2pro : well iread that link on here about ati what a mess\
<jjrev> eastcoast0: no
<shane2peru> mnaines: yep, I'm not cut out for that!
<Guest77361> i followed the methods, but none worked
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you want to have MBR installed on SDC
<jjrev> eastcoast0: then make SDC the boot drive in the BIOS
<Balsaq> shane2peru: unfortunately the dont mention my card all they talkabout is the radeon ones
<eastcoast0> jjrev: but then I won't be able to boot into either windows install
<mnaines> shane2peru: Yeah...That's the Windows world for you, though
<Balsaq> not xpert
<shane2peru> Balsaq: however I'm not sure that is your prob, but I have a hunch it probably is.
<Guest77361> i tried the -fno-stack-protector in gcc, but it still seg faults
<shane2peru> mnaines: perhaps that is why I dumped windows. :)
<Balsaq> ok igotta find th termonal then looking
<eastcoast0> jjrev: No no. Previously I had sdb the first drive in the BIOS. And grub worked fine, because the MBR pointed to GRUB on sdc, where the previous suse install was
<jjrev> eastcoast0: not immediately, but after you edit the menu.lst file you can access those windows installs
<Guest77361> i also found that ubuntu has some extra protection, but cannot find how to temporarily disable it
<mnaines> shane2peru: I'm still a Linux newbie, but I like Linux better than Windows
<pony_> this is my first time being on ubuntu
<pony_> its kinda slow =/
<Balsaq> shane2peru: so you think my 11 year old ati xeprt is sucking all the juice?
<losher> Guest77361: dunno what to tell you. People on this thread say it works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418234
<shane2peru> Balsaq: perhaps you need to have a friend take a look at it for you.
<shane2peru> Balsaq: really hard to tell, without 'hacking'
<shane2peru> Balsaq: troubleshooting
<Balsaq> ill do it i am looking for that GD terminal
<Guest77361> that is the thread i used
<shane2peru> mnaines: I have learned to love the power of the terminal and scripts
<jjrev> eastcoast0: it doesn't really matter how many MBR enabled drives are in your system, or how many GRUBs are installed on the drives.. the BIOS is going to boot the one its told.  and that drive's GRUB or whatever other boot loader will have to be set up to boot the other os's
<Guest77361> if i use the option in the second to last post, can i enable it again and how?
<mnaines> shane2peru: I still need the GUI because of all the time I was a Windows sheep
<eric-b> haha, one free internet for you guys: http://lolwat.net/?w=9e1e91a0e1819d6716ec4095191eec27
<shane2peru> Balsaq: in the menu is Applications, then click on Accessories, then Terminal
<eastcoast0> Think I can I get a second opinion? Anyone?
<shane2peru> mnaines: nothing wrong with gui, I just love scripting
<jdu> eastcoast0: on what?
<eastcoast0> jdu: Where to install the bootloader
<Balsaq> shane2peru: ok got it now what
<mnaines> shane2peru: Yeah...I want to learn kernel scripting so I can contribute, but I don't know if I can learn because I'm too dependent on the GUI
<Balsaq> fgl thinghuh
<losher> Guest77361: sorry, which option do you mean?
<Guest77361> oops, wrong thread, nevermind, i tried this one also
<shane2peru> Balsaq: copy and paste this after the colon:   fglrxinfo | grep render
<losher> mnaines: kernel scripting? What is that?
<Guest77361> there was a debian thread somewhere that said how to permanently disable the debian version of the protection
<Jill> how to create tar.gz with password?
<Balsaq> shane2peru: so 1st i do fglrxinfo....then i dogeprender just like that
<shane2peru> mnaines: I don't mess with kernels much, mostly scripting out other work
<eastcoast0> jdu: I have sda, sdb, and sdc. sdb is the first drive in the BIOS. sdb has the MBR on it. I want it set up so that the MBR on sdb points to sdc2, which is the /boot partition
<mnaines> losher, omg...Please tell me you are smarter than that...
<Guest77361> they said to use gcc 3.3 or earlier, but gcc-3.3 is not in synaptic
<losher> Guest77361: what about using an older compiler if the -f trick doesn't work?
<dethaddr> how can i make ubuntu find my sound card? it built into the MB
<losher> mnaines: just answer the question...
<shane2peru> Balsaq: copy and paste this:  fglrxinfo | grep render
<shane2peru> Balsaq: all together at one time
<mnaines> losher, fine...By kernel scripting I meant learning to write code for the kernel to fix bugs and stuff
<shane2peru> Balsaq:  fglrxinfo | grep render
<Guest77361> also, i am not sure how to install it manually without messing up the new gcc and how to remove it when i am done
<eric-b> man, i keep clicking on lolwat.net images
<Balsaq> shane2peru: when i copy it to paste the flippin terminal goes awat
<Balsaq> away
<losher> Guest77361: you might have to find the source code, download & compile it. A lot of work...
<jdu> eastcoast0: I don't want to give advice that is wrong, since I have not attempted to seperate the 1st and second stages of grub across two disks
<eric-b> sometimes I see RMS, then computer, then computer, then some adult content
<eric-b> strange
<eastcoast0> jdu: I guess I'll ask on the forums... anyone else can help me?
<MenZa> !ot | eric-b
<ubottu> eric-b: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Balsaq> shane2peru pleas do this..join Balsaq
 * mnaines wonders why he always have to dumb himself down so people can understand him
<Guest77361> what if i have virtualbox, do you think i could install an old version of linux or is that more difficult?
<eric-b> sorry MenZa, thought this was a general chat channel, will take the lols somewhere else
<losher> mnaines: how odd. I've never heard the term. Scripting usually refers to a higher level language e.g. bash, perl, python. Not much of that in the kernel...
<jdu> eastcoast0: my suggestion would be to install grub over the mbr on the disk where /boot is, and tell the bios to boot off of it.
<eastcoast0> jdu: ugh... I Was hoping to avoid that
<Balsaq> shane2peru can you enter the room known as Balsaq?
<jdu> eastcoast0: but, again, i'm no expert
<mnaines> losher, ugh...Please tell me I don't need to clarify everything I say just so you'd understand
<jjrev> eastcoast0: yes, you want to install GRUB on the drive you are installing Ubuntu on..
<Balsaq> my screen is going so gd fast icant worjk well
<shane2peru> Balsaq: sorry, if your terminal disappears, you are going to need someone to look at your computer for you
<losher> mnaines: no, I think we're done talking...
<bucky>  /join #ballsack
<eastcoast0> jjrev: but make the boot drive sdb, like it has always been
<eastcoast0> Not sure if I said that right
<Lartza_> Hello, I installed bare bones to minimal ubuntu install(Gnome and themes) but I don't know how do I get sound working
<Lartza_> It's propably I don't have something installed
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you've already got a grub installation on SDB
<eastcoast0> jjrev: nein
<eastcoast0> jjrev: The MBR on sdb currently points to a nonexistant GRUB
<eastcoast0> which would result in an error 22
<jjrev> eastcoast0: what is on SDB
<losher> Lartza_: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems. Is that what you have?
<Guest77361> well, i guess i have to find the old gcc-3.3 source and compile it, thanks for the help
<jjrev> eastcoast0: besides the MBR
<foul_owl> broken packages with apt. no modification of sources.list, i can't remember installing random debs. can't install anything. this is really strange...
<Balsaq> shane2peru: it goes back down to my browser..minimizes when i try to paste
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Just one NTFS partition, sdb1, which has windows vista on it
<shane2peru> Balsaq: right click and paste
<jjrev> eastcoast0: but you see a grub message right?
<Balsaq> ican type it if i canfigure outn how you put the vertical line between the firt theng and the 2nd
<jjrev> eastcoast0: when you boot SDB?
<Lartza_> losher: Propably no, I installed only minimal cli and then gnome-core gdm and x11-xserver-utils, gdm and themes
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Yes, grub loading, stage 1.5, error 22
<jjrev> eastcoast0: this means GRUB is installed on this drive
<eastcoast0> something like that
<Balsaq> i got this /?
<losher> Guest77361: if I recall, the compiler source has options for running it in place without having to install it...
<Lartza_> I need to know what packages should I have installed for sound?
<eastcoast0> jjrev: no no
<eastcoast0> jjrev: GRUB is no longer anywhere on this system
<losher> !sound | Lartza_
<ubottu> Lartza_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shane2peru> Balsaq: hit shift and \
<jjrev> eastcoast0: then how is it saying Loading GRUB?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: right next to your backspace key perhaps?
<jjrev> eastcoast0: the MBR doesn't do that
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Because remnants of it are in the sdb MBR
<shane2peru> jjrev: it would depend on his settings in the Bios
<eastcoast0> well what I mean is, the MBR there points to a now deleted /boot partition, which had GRUB on it
<eastcoast0> which is why it fails
<Balsaq> shane2peru: there is no verticle line there but there is this   \
<Lartza_> How can I make some sound on ubuntu to test? :S
<Balsaq> or +
<error404notfound> i am trying to do chroot apache using: sudo mount -o bind /var/www /var/www/var/www , now i get: http://pastebin.com/m71a3bb26
<jjrev> eastcoast0: the absolute easiest solution here is to install MBR+GRUB to SDC and then edit SDC's GRUB menu.lst file to point to SDB's Windows install
<DeathFox> my pc screen fades to black after a while when im watchen movies how do i stop it
<shane2peru> Balsaq: try the \ with shift key
<DeathFox> from doing that
<Balsaq> |  ahhhhh
<jjrev> eastcoast0: then have the BIOS boot SDC
<Balsaq> ok lets do it
<jjrev> eastcoast0: you can also uninstall grub from SDB
<jjrev> eastcoast0: and make sure you have the windows bootloader on SDB
<eastcoast0> jjrev: Currently I'm unable to burn a cd, so I'd just have to use bootrec or something
<shane2peru> DeathFox: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<eastcoast0> from a windows dvd
<DeathFox> where in there shane
<DeathFox> i looked in there
<jjrev> eastcoast0: whatever works for ya
<shane2peru> DeathFox: The last tab, Visual Effects
<DeathFox> it only shows 3 options
<shane2peru> DeathFox: click on none
<eastcoast0> jjrev: I'll ask on the forums, and if I still can't figure out how to get what I'm wanting, I'll just go with your plan
<DeathFox> but i want the visual effects
<jjrev> eastcoast0: this way, if you take away SDC from the system for whatever reason, SDB will not give you any errors when booting
<eastcoast0> jjrev: thanks for the help :)
<Balsaq> shane2peru:not installed can install by hitiing g and on and on
<DeathFox> isent there a way just to disable the fade 2 black
<Balsaq> but i knew that
<jjrev> eastcoast0: no problem.  good luck
<eastcoast0> danke
<eastcoast0> (thanks)
<shane2peru> DeathFox: that is causing the blackouts or increase your memory may help
<DeathFox> 2gb of ram isent enough?
<DeathFox> its going black cause my pc is idle
<shane2peru> DeathFox: hmm, I would think it should
<DeathFox> it fades to black till i move my mouse
<eross> in ubuntu, why does netbeans show java 1.6, but java --version shows "1.5.0"  ?
<shane2peru> DeathFox: ohh, that is screensaver
<DeathFox> how do i disable that
<DeathFox> i found it
<DeathFox> thanks
<Balsaq> shane2peru; should i install it even though it appears it is for ati radeon stuff and iam atixpert?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: no, better not, I may have gotten the command wrong, one second
<Balsaq> i think not cause iread the article on here about the fglrx thing...shae2peru
<losher> DeathFox: sounds like either screensaver or power management. Both are configurable for gnome, but don't ask me how...
<shane2peru> Balsaq: fglrxinfo | grep render
<Balsaq> shane2peru seems like yur on the money...but ok lets see
<shane2peru> Balsaq: type shan and hit tab to complete my name and avoid typos. :)
<Lartza_> Ok I got sound to work
<Balsaq> ok i didnt have a space in ther try again shane2peru
<Lartza_> I noticed everything on System > Sound > Sounds Is grayed
<Lartza_> Sound effects that play on events ands tuff
<Balsaq> lost me with theat last one
<Lartza_> What packages for sound effects?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: ok, don't worry about it
<Balsaq> ill just do it right
<shane2peru> Balsaq: fglrxinfo | grep render
<frewsxcv> how do you convert from flac to alac on linux
<shane2peru> Balsaq: ok, gotta run, it is late keep working at it, someone here can help you.
<Balsaq> shane2peru not installed again same message
<shane2peru> Balsaq: I'm not sure then what your card is using, I'm not that great at legacy ati stuff
<Balsaq> so the computer knew i mistyped it
<shane2peru> Balsaq: no, doesn't sound like you are using fglrx
<Balsaq> just no drivers for it in 904 i guess
<shane2peru> Balsaq: which I thought all ati used fglrx, but the olders ones may not, I'm not really sure
<jjrev> Balsaq: what vid card is this?
<Balsaq> shane2peru: began thinking i should go in backwards, find out what ubuntu likes and has drivers for and go get it
<shane2peru> Balsaq: but it isn't your sys monitor that is causing the problems
<Lartza_> How do I get my event sounds to work?
<losher> frewsxcv: there is a flac package which will decode flac to various formats. I've never heard of alac though...
<Lartza_> Login sound etc.
<shane2peru> Balsaq: that would probably be what I would recommend
<ZykoticK9> frewsxcv, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=310647&page=2 someones got something working under wine
<frewsxcv> losher, Apple Lossless
<shane2peru> jjrev: he is a complete computer noob
<Balsaq> shane2peru; dunno just asked why my cpu is at 50 percent just for the gnome syst monitor
<Balsaq> seems like a lot of power for gnome sys monitor
<jjrev> shane2peru: what is his issue?
<shane2peru> Balsaq: right, I don't think it is that though, not sure
<shane2peru> jjrev: a lot of cpu usage
<Balsaq> notiproblem..noticed system monitor and FF combine to use 100 percent of my cpu!
<shane2peru> jjrev: could be sys monitor bug, but I doubt it, I always use sys monitor, and never have a prob
<jjrev> shane2peru: hm, has he tried 'top' ??
<Balsaq> decided maybe i dont need gnome system monitor
<puting> hi
<losher> frewsxcv: great. Another propietary format. Looks like you may have to decode to wav using flac and then encode using dbpoweramp under wine. Quite a mess...
<puting> 안녕하세요
<Bluey> hello
<puting> hello
<shane2peru> jjrev: he had a hard time finding the terminal, and couldn't copy and paste commands
<Balsaq> asked the question on here shane2peru mentioned it may be my ati
<puting> ok
<Bluey> looks korean but not sure...
<losher> !ko | puting
<ubottu> puting: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<shane2peru> Balsaq: jjrev can probably help you,
<leaf-sheep> Looks English on second one.
<miranda_> Hi.  apt-get fails to resolv hostnames, but ping does resolv them.  How can I fix this? thanks
<Balsaq> so realy i just want to disable gnome system monitoThanks shane2peru!
<jjrev> shane2peru: i almost hate to say try another distro, but Mint is top notch for beginners
<shane2peru> jjrev: I think it is something else eating cpu, but we didn't get far
<Keiya> Is it safe to remove packages like nvidia-180-modaliases and fglrx-modaliases and nvidia-common if I don't have an ATI or nViia card?
<shane2peru> jjrev: gotta run, catch you all later
<thiebaude> Balsaq, did you check the processes to see whats using soo much cpu?
<Balsaq> 1. gnome system monitor take 37-50% of my little CPU-is it prudent and wise to disable it?
<Keiya> Bluey: It's korean. The circles are the givaway.
<shane2peru> jjrev: he has an older ati card, my hunch is ati probs
<jjrev> Balsaq: have you run the 'top' program?
<Balsaq> YES IT IS ff ABD SYST MON
<Balsaq> oops sorry
<jjrev> shane2peru: thanks, i'll have a go at it
<Balsaq> hit caps mistake
<Balsaq> thanks shane
<shane2peru> Balsaq: jjrev can help you get it fixed
<Bluey> Keiya -- wasn't sure - I prolly haven't seen any korean writing in several decades
<Balsaq> let me go slow and spell itout..for those trying
<corigo3> When I run sudo chmod 777 will it apply to all users? I don't see any change in permissions at the user level...
<Balsaq> may not be broke may be old cpu with lil power i dunno...here goes
<Keiya> Of course, with han unification... :/
<AkeJay02> Hi all. Anyone able to assist me in understanding how the file arrangement in Ubuntu works? It's like the one thing I haven't been able to get used to.
<foul_owl> anyone know how to fix the broken packages error message in apt
<Keiya> Tht gets in the way of language identification, doesn't it? :P
<Bluey> corigo3 -- if your intent is to allow all users to do anything they wish yes, but it only applies to the files you are changing
<LuYu> i need help with an upgrade
<leaf-sheep> !filesystem | AkeJay02
<ubottu> AkeJay02: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ZykoticK9> AkeJay02, "most" of the filesystem layout is based on Unix conventions /bin /etc /var etc...  Do you have a specific question?
<Balsaq> noticed cpu is at 100%load with only FF and system  monitor running, turned of FF and only had systen monitor runnung and it uses 37-50percent of my freeakin CPU can i disable it without getting rid of it?
<LuYu> i remotely upgraded a computer from 8.04 to 9.04 and now X won't start
<jjrev> Balsaq: can you open a terminal?
<LuYu> from the logs, X appears to not be detecting the USB keyboard and mouse
<Balsaq> ok.......
<LuYu> the user cannot open a terminal
<LuYu> but i can ssh in
<Balsaq> what do i type in jjrev
<corigo3> Bluey: after I run the sudo chmod all the permissions are updated, but from Krusader when I check the file permissions the change only happened for "owner" which is root.... so I still have no access at the user level
<LuYu> there is no input at all
<jjrev> Balsaq: 'top'
<Balsaq> its the dadgum syst monitor
<Balsaq> uses a ton of my lil CPU
<Balsaq> can iturn it off without losing it?
<Bluey> corigo3 privite message ok?
<Balsaq> looks like i can uncheck it but will it go away forever if ido that
<corigo3> ok
<jjrev> Balsaq: no
<ZykoticK9> Balsaq, gkrellm is a "lightweight" system monitor or conky seems quite popular
<LuYu> does anybody know what might be causing X to suddenly be unable to detect the mouse and keyboard?
<jjrev> Balsaq: open a terminal and type 'top' and see who is using so much CPU
<jjrev> Balsaq: what cpu are you running?
<LuYu> the computer in question does not even have PS/2 plugs, by the way
<Balsaq> jjrev: so...i will uncheck it/disable it, but it will still be there if  ilook for it and re-check it for later use?
<Balsaq> it is my GD sys mon
<thiebaude> jjrev, top is a good suggestion
<jjrev> Balsaq: i don't understand what you're asking
<Balsaq> and my tiny 400mgz
<jjrev> Balsaq: lol
 * thiebaude no wonder
<jjrev> Balsaq: my phone is faster than that thing ;)
<Balsaq> that lil bugger ucks some juice huh
<losher> Balsaq: it's eye candy. You don't need it. Just stop running it...
<blunder> ok guys
<elvtars> Balsaq: it will not go away if you uncheck it...
<Balsaq> jjrev: but i dont want to lose it?
<blunder> sheesh
<Balsaq> wheh thank you elvtars!
<jjrev> Balsaq: you might try a lighter weight distribution
<wawan> hallo
<Balsaq> i not only want it to stay...i want to see it in ther FOREVER i the add remove panel with the box ready to be checked...ok?
<donnybrasco> hi, can anyone tell me where to find my icons in hardy?
<Balsaq> someone said " i can alway reinstall it later...dont want that
<losher> donnybrasco: anything in /usr/share/icons ?
<ZykoticK9> donnybrasco, /usr/share/pixmaps ???
<RPG_Master> Why does OOo make svg graphics look like butt?
<jjrev> Balsaq: with a 400MHz CPU you will be struggling to do a lot of things..
<Balsaq> yup but she does it
<elvtars> Balsaq: you can turn it off and turn it back on later
<losher> Balsaq: I agree with jjrev. Consider a distro designed for old, slow, tiny boxes...
<foul_owl> hardware drivers enabling nvidia hangs
<Balsaq> even spoke to dell online while on here at once
<jjrev> Balsaq: that machine is suited for a very light weight distribution, perhaps DSL or something along those lines
<Balsaq> i know but at this point i am too flippin dumb and new at open source to do iti did order puppy and xubu
<donnybrasco> losher: thanks :)
<losher> donnybrasco: first thank you of the evening, you're very welcome!
<jjrev> Balsaq: look into linux mint fluxbox edition
<Balsaq> i think if i uncheck the thren monitor i will have 50 percent more juice
<jbk_> hi
<elvtars> Balsaq: puppylinux is a easy, works if you have 128 MB of ram
<AkeJay02> Thanks for the link about the filetree with Ubuntu. It makes a bit more sense now, but it is definitely one thing I don't like as much as Windoze. Is there a reason for it's complexity?
<Balsaq> tried to boot it wont do it iam am too new yet
<jjrev> AkeJay02: no reason really, its how linux has evolved
<jbk_> to setup default kde fonts do i need to install  kdebase-workspace-bin ?
<jjrev> AkeJay02: whoever wrote all the software decided that was the best way to organize things
<Balsaq> i have another puter coming in to experiment on...dell business computer will wipe it clean and put in puppy or linux mint or xubuntu
<losher> AkeJay02: I'm not sure it's any more complex than windows. Just different...
<jbk_> (eg: when i run k3b, the fonts on the menu look different than my gnome apps-- i'm using the gnome desktop)
<jbk_> ..
<jbk_> ?
<jjrev> Balsaq: i recommend Mint highly
<jjrev> Balsaq: great for beginners
<Balsaq> i heard mnt is set up with lots of stuff to play online vids which iwant
<jbk_> ?
<AkeJay02> I guess it only makes sense that the file layout would be different as well. But whenever I've needed to do something in the Windoze system, it was no complex task. But I find myself searching for help online to make small changes in Ubuntu.
<jbk_> Balsaq, ?
<losher> jbk_: I would expect that. It's a kde app. It'll run fine, it just won't look the same...
<jjrev> Balsaq: yes, its the most feature complete distribution 'out of the box'
<Balsaq> hi jbk
<jbk_> losher, well u can set the fonts with kcontrol..
<Balsaq> jjrev: who knew?
<tehbaut> anyone know what kernel line to use in grub for usb installer?
<jbk_> losher, kdebase-workspace-bin should hold kcontrol as its replacement pacakge..
<jbk_> losher, its juts 300+ meg to inst for kcontrol
 * jbk_ goes ahead with apt-get
<Balsaq> but i do have puppy here now on a disc and xubuntu on a disc bougfht them
<losher> jbk_: thanks, but I don't run gnome or kde. And I'm not even sure I'd notice the fonts...
<jjrev> Balsaq: and it's based on ubuntu so a lot of ubuntu help topics will carry over
<jbk_> losher, well then.. u dont know then..
<Lartza_> Is ubuntu keyserver down?
<Balsaq> so how can allthat be lighter than ubuntu
<Balsaq> jbk: then q in balsaq is silent....like (balsa)
<jjrev> AkeJay02: its only complex because you're unfamiliar with it.  the more you use linux, the easier it gets
<Balsaq> jjrev: how can i system like that be lighter on the cpu than the ubuntu?
<thiebaude> Balsaq, it doesn't use alot of processes
<Lartza_> NOw I need help. Ican't GPG from keyserver.ubuntu.com nor subkeys.pgp.net
<Balsaq> oh hi thiebaude
<thiebaude> Balsaq, hi
<jbk_> Lartza_, No or now ?
<Balsaq> i know have 3 bubtu discs!
<losher> Balsaq: because some systems are expressly designed to be lightweight. Ubuntu isn't...
<jjrev> Balsaq: try "SLAX", its very lightweight but not as feature complete as Ubuntu
<Balsaq> guess ill get that one too
<ZykoticK9> Lartza_, you can try pool.sks-keyservers.net -- serveral people have been have keyserver problem and this was recommended to them by someone
<Lartza_> Now
<jbk_> Balsaq, yah dont really need that many discs
<Balsaq> but  i need plug and play like ubuntu
<thiebaude> Balsaq, or try fluxbuntu, openbox, etc
<Balsaq> no fiddledikin round here
<Lartza_> ZykoticK9: Does using another keyserver have any effects?
<dethaddr> OMG! ARRRGHH
<jjrev> Balsaq: fluxbuntu would probably work better
<ZykoticK9> Lartza_, no idea man!
<dethaddr> now that i got d2 installed and running. i cant figure out how to make it go full screen
<Balsaq> i dont have a burner and i buy em for 3 dollars
<thiebaude> jjrev, i agree
<dethaddr> i hate wine
<Lartza_> NOw ubuntu keyserver started to work, for now
<losher> Lartza_: it shouldn't....
<jjrev> Balsaq: gnome is probably a little too much for your very old cpu
<dethaddr> i blame windows
<Bluey> dethaddr -- it works (sometimes)
<Balsaq> why so many flliipn bubtus ?
<jbk_> gosh
<jbk_> u guys help nobody
<jbk_> helpless
<jbk_> people
<ZykoticK9> dethaddr, what's "d2"?
<thiebaude> jbk_, go away
<Balsaq> whoah he;s psssd
<dethaddr> ZykoticK9: diablo 2 lord of destruction
<ZykoticK9> dethaddr, ahhh sorry I'm no help (was wondering if it meant Doom2)
<Balsaq> heck ive been tryin for 5 days to get my utube vids to play faster and i aint bichen
<jjrev> Balsaq: ubuntu will behave better when you get a better computer
<Lartza_> Got every key except still one
<Balsaq> yup cant wait got a 1gig cpu coming
<Balsaq> with ddr instead of sdram
<jjrev> Balsaq: that's not really that powerful either
<jetscreamer> xine-plugin mplayer-plugin vlc-plugin
<Balsaq> well if ican do it with 400mgz
<jjrev> Balsaq: wow dude, ancient technology ;)
<Lartza_> Now got all. THe keyservers worked, stopped wotrking and worked again :S
<Keiya> According to vrms, the non-free packages installed now are: linux-generic, linux-restricted-modules-common, linux-restricted-modules-generic, tangerine-icon-theme
<Keiya> Two of those are metapackages, and not for the other two
<Keiya> ... Weird.
<Balsaq> well they give them too me free...getting several this time and some are prolly gonna be int 1.2-2.0 range
<Balsaq> business puters
<Keiya> (And tangerine is a quirk of the DFSG)
<Balsaq> the yrun xp pro fast
<Lartza_> when will apt-get timeout on update?
<losher> Balsaq: so run xp pro. It's not a crime...
<Spoom> hi folks, has anyone here managed to get compiz running on an intel 82845g/gl adapter?  i've tried just about everything now and only get a frozen desktop upon running compiz --replace and/or changing the desktop effects setting; i've gone through every type (safe, optimal, bleeding edge) of the intel performance guide on the forums, but still no dice.  am i just chasing something that simply won't work?
<Lartza_> Nvm it got through to the server
<jjrev> Balsaq: you should build a cloud/cluster with all those bad boys then get a laptop to interface with it :D
<Balsaq> well they wipe em clean befor ethay give them away
<Keiya> Why is linux-generic in restricted?
<Balsaq> and i will learn this if itmkills me ithinks windows blows
<soreau> Spoom: Can you pastebin your X log file? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Spoom> i've enabled jaunty-proposed and backports which updated mesa but still nothing
<Spoom> sure, one sec
<Spoom> you guys have a preferred bin?
<Balsaq> this puter ran w98 for 11 years and couldnt get out of its own way even new...so ihate wqindows
<soreau> ! pastebin | Spoom
<ubottu> Spoom: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ZykoticK9> Spoom did you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/296833/comments/8
<tehbaut> anyone know what kernel line to use in grub for usb installer?
 * TheCheeze away: sleep
<Balsaq> bought a new vista puter...had 2.3 quad core amd, 6ram and it froze up like an icebeg onthe 12thday
<Balsaq> took it back
<Spoom> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/282714/
<jjrev> Balsaq: you should have installed linux
<Balsaq> didnt know linux then
<Balsaq> happened around christmas
<Spoom> ZykoticK9, i believe i have tried that, which got compiz kinda working only windows wouldn't paint correctly upon being moved or resized
<Spoom> i'll try it again with the proposed drivers though
<Balsaq> now i wish ihad it back i stole it onsale 599...HP 22in monitor too
<soreau> pipe stuff
<soreau> Spoom: Try EXA acceleration
<prince_jammys> Keiya: it's a metapackage that depends on linux-restricted-modules-generic
<jjrev> Balsaq: you should pick one of those up and load it up with Mint or something
<Balsaq> but that fricker froze like 2 mile run lake in january
<GSF1200S> anyone know anything about ssh and iptables?
<Balsaq> some of the new stuff is junk
<GSF1200S> I cannot get iptables to allow an ssh connection
<Spoom> i'll try XAA again first and then exa
<Balsaq> i cant kill this old one...original fan and all
<Spoom> thanks for the suggestions guys, will require a couple X restarts
<GSF1200S> if i disable iptables the connection works fine
<Balsaq> has a big heat sink on it
<Balsaq> and is almost silent after 1 years
<Balsaq> 11 years
<elvtars> Balsaq: what brand is it?
<Spoom> hmm, ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't work?
<Balsaq> dell dim XPS r400
 * Spoom switches and does a gdm restart instead
<Balsaq> has big altec sub woofer and great sound
<soreau> Spoom: If xaa works, I have a fix that will help redraw the windows
<Balsaq> cost me 2700 1 years ago...now the stuff id 600 bucks/
<Balsaq> 11 yago'
<elvtars> Balsaq: just run as few prcesses as possible
<Keiya> why is that even installed, anyway? None of the 'actual' restricted module packages are?
<alazyworkaholic> My netbook's bricked. I'm using a liveusb but when I try to mount the sdd I'm asked for the password. How would I know what that is for a livecd session?
<Balsaq> we have a g4 too upstairs lapper
<Ximbinha> I AM A FOSS USER. I USE ADOBE FLASH PLUGIN TO WATCH VIDEOS IN YOUTUBE. I HAVE A DUAL BOOT WINDOWS SYSTEM TO PLAY. I TRIED 3 NEW PRINTERS AND 4 NEW WIFI CARDS TO GET THIS WORKING WITH LINUX USING DRIVERS THAT DON'T WORK. BUT I KEEP SAYING THAT IT'S BETTER THAN WINDOWS. FORGIVE ME, I DON'T KNOW WHAT I SAY.
<jetscreamer> btw he's a troll in #linux i assume he's a troll in here also
<Balsaq> yup[ its s way beter than windows
<prince_jammys> yeah, known troll. ignore.
<mnaines> Who is a troll?
<jetscreamer> Ximbinha
<prince_jammys> sigh.
<Balsaq> windows is like a virus
<phantom878> i want to change ICON for a program whos Shortcut i created in the Applications menu, what type of image do i need? svg?
<mnaines> I'm surprised the ops don't do anything to the trolls
<Ximbinha> Being a troll or not doesn't make those statements false.
<Balsaq> had to manually monitor my registry all the time
 * mnaines always ignores those who type in all caps
<phantom878> who typed in caps?
 * mnaines absolutely hates attention-seekers
 * phantom878 whocares?
<mnaines> phantom878: Ximbinha did...He's a known troll
<prince_jammys> sigh.
<Balsaq> if your good at guardin your registry i guess windows is ok...
<gladiator> hi .. does anyone know if skype video works with ubuntu? im running skype 2.1 and ubuntu 9.04 ... how lsusb shows my webcam .. but i am not sure if its working properly
<phantom878> he did what?
<phantom878> gladiator, it does
<mnaines> phantom878: Scroll up
<soreau> ! webcam | gladiator
<ubottu> gladiator: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mnaines> phantom878: (12:06:05 AM) Ximbinha: I AM A FOSS USER. I USE ADOBE FLASH PLUGIN TO WATCH VIDEOS IN YOUTUBE. I HAVE A DUAL BOOT WINDOWS SYSTEM TO PLAY. I TRIED 3 NEW PRINTERS AND 4 NEW WIFI CARDS TO GET THIS WORKING WITH LINUX USING DRIVERS THAT DON'T WORK. BUT I KEEP SAYING THAT IT'S BETTER THAN WINDOWS. FORGIVE ME, I DON'T KNOW WHAT I SAY.
<phantom878> how does that answer my question?
<lstarnes> mnaines: please refrain from copying such messages
<soreau> indeed
<gladiator> phantom878: how can i test drive my webcam .. any software / gui interface to capture video etc?
<prince_jammys> give him some more attention, why don't you.
<phantom878> i want to change ICON for a program whos Shortcut i created in the Applications menu, what type of image do i need? svg?
<soreau> :P
<mnaines> lstarnes: Forgive me, but phantom asked what the guy did
<ZykoticK9> phantom878, png should work
<alazyworkaholic> gladiator: lookup cheese in add/remove
<lstarnes> mnaines: there is such a thing as a private message
<Balsaq> hey just wipe the hard drive clean of windows dude...like ole uncle Balsaq!!!
<phantom878> weird, i downloaded a few and none, let me check again
<Ximbinha> SKYPE DOESN'T WORKS WITH UBUNTU STUPID.
<Ximbinha> LAIRS
<soreau> phantom878: Just right click on it and go to properties. Change the icon there
<Balsaq> windows is the virus of all virus'
<Ximbinha> TRY ADD SOMEONE IN SKYPE TO SEE>
<soreau> Ximbinha: Bye
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Odd...Skype works fine for me
<phantom878> Ximbinha, stupid, read and learn from skype.com
<phantom878> it does i installed it TOday!
<Balsaq> windows is kinda like VD....
<lstarnes> Ximbinha: your use of caps is disrupting this channel
<Ximbinha> Try add and accept someone there.
<HBX^> skype works fine in ubuntu
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Skype has a Debian package available for Ubuntu, and it works just fine
<Ximbinha> Obviously not.
<phantom878> gladiator, just plug it in, and then open skype and setup ccaam
<ZykoticK9> my VirtualBox crashed and I have two " [VirtualBox] <defunct>" listed in "ps aux | grep Virtual" but kill and kill -9 doesn't kill them -- anyone have another suggestion?
<Ximbinha> I know, but you can't add anyone.
<Balsaq> Ximbinha: if it don't worj with ubuntu you don;t want it
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Yes, you can
 * prince_jammys wonders what part of "Troll" you don't grasp.
<gladiator> phantom878: its plugged in.. i have a laptop
<Ximbinha> Balsaq, does it works or not, at least?
<gladiator> skype doesnt show any video options .. :S
<jetscreamer> omg no caps!!!
<Ximbinha> gladiator, you will never see your friends online
<phantom878> read and search google
<phantom878> im off to bed
<phantom878> gn
<Sakara> Trying to have centralised logins for ubuntu workstations. Everyone tells me openldap. But there must be more
<Balsaq> ubuntu is the best dud i amnew but it the best OS in the world...if it dont run with ubuntu get rid of it
<Ximbinha> phantom878, I did it retard
<losher> ZykoticK9: certain processes can't be killed until the parent which created them collects their status. run ps axf to see if you can see their parent process...
<mnaines> Ximbinha: It works fine for everyone else in this room...And there is an icon on the bottom of the skype main window that shortcuts to the add a contact wizard
<IdleOne> Ximbinha: please stop insulting people
<Ximbinha> mnaines, this doesn't works.
 * soreau is surprised Ximbinha is still here
<Ximbinha> I am one person here.
<kandinski> my calendar starts the week on sunday, and I would like for it to start on monday, how can I do that? I am on Gnome on Ubuntu 9.04
<gladiator> ximbinha: what?
<Ximbinha> Gladiator is another
<phantom878> Ximbinha, noobhead
 * jetscreamer is suprised jetscreamer is still here
<alazyworkaholic> I have an ssd netbook. I installed 9.10 A6 & have had a hell of a lot of filesystem corruption. I've had to run fsck, e2fsck 3 times in the last 2 weeks. Any advice?
<kandinski> hi jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> hey dude :)
<jbutera> lol Ximbinha, you troll everywhere?
<jetscreamer> i don't usually type in here :)
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Go down where it says "Call Phones or SMS" on the main window of Skype...Right below that you will see a green circle with a plus and a person icon...That is the Add a Contact button
<losher> alazyworkaholic: move to 8.04...
<ZykoticK9> losher, thanks "ps axf" didn't know that one -- VERY cool!!!
<lstarnes> alazyworkaholic: #ubuntu+1 is currently designated as the channel for ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: How are you shutting down the machine?
<Ximbinha> mnaines, this works for adding but you wouldn't see anyone online.
<Ximbinha> ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME?
<prince_jammys> !ops | Ximbinha : troll, likes to cause disturbance for fun, has done so in the past.
<ubottu> Ximbinha : troll, likes to cause disturbance for fun, has done so in the past.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> !caps | Ximbinha
<ubottu> Ximbinha: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Twelve> hi...anyone here running puppy linux?
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Because its just like adding a person in instant messenger...They also have to add you to their list before you can see them online...When you add someone that way, it sends them a message asking if they want to accept the add invite...They have to accept it before you can see them online
<kandinski> also another question: I plugged in my wacom into my Jaunty machine, and it Just Works, but I can't find a control panel for configuring it
<Ximbinha> mnaines, I know
<soreau> Twelve: This is a channel for ubuntu, not any other distro of linux
<Ximbinha> And this doesn't works
<bucky> sudo ping -f 201.47.12.56
<elvtars> Twelve: try #puppylinux
<Twelve> haha
<Balsaq> ximbinhu: i know how you fell, i once felt the same way, relax, drink some warm milk, take a god dumper, and wipe windows right off yur hard drive forever...if it don't run in buntu you don't need it!!!
<Twelve> thanks elvtars
<mnaines> Ximbinha: Probably because they haven't accepted your add invite perhaps?
<alazyworkaholic> losher: I'd love to, but it was crippled even under 8.10.
<Ximbinha> mnaines, no!
<nostalgicBadger> does ubuntu install a .bashrc that would take precedent over the one in ~ ? the aliases i'm adding to the one at ~/.bashrc don't seem to be active
<kandinski> ubottu: !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<jbutera> alazyworkaholic: your nick seems to be contradictory
<alazyworkaholic> soreau: Either normally, of sometimes with sudo poweroff now.
<Bluey> okay time for some geekdom -- HAK5 -- ttyl
<lstarnes> nostalgicBadger: check /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: Try always using the 'normal' way
<lstarnes> nostalgicBadger: ~/.bashrc usually takes precedence
<prince_jammys> nostalgicBadger: how are you logging in?
<losher> alazyworkaholic: ok, but 9.10 isn't even *claimed* to be stable. Ask on #ubuntu+1
<mnaines> Ximbinha: I am going to say the same thing everyone else is saying...If it doesn't work, then don't use it...That should be a no-brainer
<gladiator> phantom878: thanks got video working
<ZykoticK9> nostalgicBadger, did you restart bash after making the change (ie type "bash")
<Ximbinha> mnaines, DON'T LIE TO PEOPLE
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: Also, it will check the file system automatically every ~30 or so times it's mounted, so if you reboot a lot it will check the fs more often
<nostalgicBadger> let me test again
<IdleOne> Ximbinha: stop acting like a child
<mnaines> Ximbinha: What am I lying about?
<Ximbinha> about skype working in ubuntu
<Ximbinha> It doesn't and you know
<mnaines> Ximbinha: It is working fine for me...
<lstarnes> Ximbinha: does skype's website have a form for filing a bug report?
<jussi01> Ximbinha: please, keep to the issue at hand, and relax on the caps.
<Balsaq> if it don't run on buntu who needs it...release the poisen X....take a dump and then wipe windows right off yur dadgum HD
<mnaines> Ximbinha: I have not had any problems with using Skype in Ubuntu
<kandinski> Ximbinha: I use skype on ubuntu with no problem
<lstarnes> Ximbinha: that's skype's fault, not ubuntu's
<HBX^> if you cant figure skype out let alone ubuntu u shouldnt be using linux period...go back to wintendo...
<alazyworkaholic> soreau: any reason to believe poweroff now turns off the computer before it's ready?
<lorenzo> hi, all of a sudden vlc and totem wont open files correctly...i get errors saying that the format is not supported by vlc, even for mp3s which i have always been able to play and still can open in rhythmbox. i am confused. any suggestions? thanks
<gladiator> ximbinha: wanna webcam on skype?
<IdleOne> Balsaq: enough with the dumping please
<Ximbinha> lstarnes telling that it doesn't works
<gladiator> i just made it to work :)
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: If nothing else, use shutdown -h now
<Balsaq> 10-4 boss
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: I am not familiar with 'poweroff'
<GSF1200S> ximbinh: just use windows then
<Ximbinha> GSF1200S, windows is better
<Ximbinha> obviously
<jbutera> windows 7 is nice :)
<IdleOne> Balsaq: I'm no boss
<Ximbinha> skype owkrs in windows
<lstarnes> Ximbinha: that is largely subjective
<gladiator> Ximbinha: and in ubuntu also :P
<Balsaq> (never saw i guy act like that here...i got tons of prob's here?)
<nostalgicBadger> huh. it's working now. thanks
<HBX^> skype works fuckin fine in ubuntu your just a FUCKIN TARD!!
<GSF1200S> ximbinha- if thats how you feel then why not use it?
<Balsaq> can't get some fixed
<jussi01> HBX^: language please
<cryptor3> ok, so it doesn't work
<cryptor3> now what?
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mnaines> jussi01: Where were you, man?
<Out_Cold> skype has known sound issues in ubuntu
<cryptor3> I haven't heard ximbinha ask a question in the last 5 minutes
 * mnaines has never had audio or video problems with Skype in Ubuntu
<lstarnes> cryptor3: he has been removed
<GSF1200S> Ximbinha is just a troll
<prince_jammys> o.m.g.
<jussi01> mnaines: Ive been watching. but we dont kick on first offence, its also your job to try to catalyse and calm.
<jbutera> hi.. how can i lgoin remotely to a new gnome session? i tried vnc4server with xinetd, and it tries to work, but vnc4server seems broken
<GSF1200S> ive been accused of being one
<cryptor3> ah ok.  I figured it was gonna happen right after whoever called in for backup
<jussi01> Lets move on shall we?
<mnaines> jussi01: My policy is respect has to be earned...I follow the golden rule - "Do unto others"
<jbutera> yes, to remote gnome login
<Out_Cold> mnaines, there is a bug where you can configure sound in skype, but it stops all other sound from working until you reset alsa
<GSF1200S> indeed, moveon
<realone> In my opinion, gay sex is a lot hotter than straight sex. You are now imagining yourself being fucked as a trap while sitting in someone's lap, facing them. You give out little moans and whimpers as you desperately force yourself to ride him, pulling yourself up and down his cock as fast as you can manage. Your feminine features are flushed red with embarrassment because your stiff, hefty prick is bouncing off his stomach with every thr
<realone> ust, but he is holding your hands back, preventing you from hiding it or jacking yourself off. Just as he begin to climax, you slam your hips down as deeply as you can, squeezing like a vice around him and moaning wildly. As he continues to fill you with his cum, you begin spraying his stomach and chest with your own virile but useless seed, your hips desperately bucking with every spurt. After his orgasms subside, he releases your arms
<mnaines> Out_Cold: odd...It hasn't given me that problem before
<jbutera> that's nice
<realone>  and grab your hips, grinding his still-hard but sated dick deeply into you, and he tells you that he won't pull it out until you clean up the mess you made. You begin straining forward, using you tongue to lap up the warm cum you plastered across his stomach. By the time you are done, you are both already hard again. sorry if this is long, it took me a long time to write o.o i hope u enjoied reading it.
<prince_jammys> jussi01: realone :
<mrlexx> hi guys i need some help with jaunty
<IdleOne> must be a full moon tonight
<IdleOne> ask away mrlexx
<alazyworkaholic> soreau: I'm looking up halt vs shutdown vs poweroff & read that "shutdown runs the shutdown scripts (in rc0) [whatever that means] to gracefully terminate all running processes (databases and other ncie things)" Do you understand shutdown scripts or rc0?
<dethaddr> how do i tell firefox to save the downloads in a folder on the desktop instead of just on it
<jbutera> so any ideas on remote gnome logins? :( or how to make vnc4server not crash?
<mnaines> IdleOne: Nope...Scientists did a study and found the moon has nothing to do with people going crazy
<IdleOne> dethaddr: in the firefox prefs
<Out_Cold> mnaines, i suppose it's mostly hardware and kernel related
<IdleOne> mnaines: possible :)
<Out_Cold> i haven't used skype for about a year now though
<Out_Cold> problem could be fixed
<Keiya> Oh, does Ubuntu sleep-on-close?
<soreau> alazyworkaholic: Somewhat, but not on ubuntu so much. With ubuntu, I always recommend doing things 'their way'
<mnaines> Out_Cold: If the newest Skype version has bugs, I haven't seen any
<Out_Cold> dethaddr, look in preferences
<cryptor3> I had problems with vnc when I enabled certain graphics card drivers
<dethaddr> i got it
<mrlexx> I was trying to perform an update of the system and received this error"
<losher> jbutera: I thought gnome had a built-in vncserver? I forget it's name. Have you tried it?
<teolicy> Say, other than the installer, what's the difference between the alternate and desktop CD? Why couldn't they have been two options on the same CD's boot menu?
<dethaddr> i should have known.
<mrlexx> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:4: Extra junk at end of file
<mnaines> IdleOne: I honestly think the reason for people's craziness is just the change in the weather
<Out_Cold> teolicy, the alternate cd has a few more packages because it has the room for it
<Out_Cold> it also allows EVMs and LVMs
<mrlexx> IdleOne, what am I to do to fix this E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:4: Extra junk at end of file
<jbutera> losher: it just shares the current session though, rather than allow a seperate login
<IdleOne> mrlexx: did you edit that file?
<jbutera> "desktop sharing" or whatever
<mrlexx> no
<Keiya> Looks like not, blah
<IdleOne> mrlexx: pastebin the contents and let's all have a look see
<mnaines> jussi01: Are there different ops on at different times of the day?
<teolicy> Out_Cold: Ah. But there should be no driver (say, ethernet driver) difference between them, right?
<Out_Cold> teolicy, there may be
<teolicy> (because I'm installing on a laptop where one seems to install nicely, and the other claims no ethernet drivers)
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<eastcoast0> Well, I installed ubuntu but something went wrong. there's no GRUB menu, just the GRUB CLI
<jussi01> mnaines: ops are not "on" or "off". we are here when we can be.
<mrlexx> IdleOne, pastebin?
<IdleOne> !paste | mrlexx
<ubottu> mrlexx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<eastcoast0> How do I fix this?
<Out_Cold> teolicy, which is which?
<mnaines> jussi01: Who maintains the server for this room?
<IdleOne> mnaines: freenode
<losher> jbutera: Because that's what most people want. So you want a separate vnc session? I use tightvncserver routinely, but I start it manually, not via xinetd...
<teolicy> Desktop works, alternate does not, laptop is an Asus EEE 1005HA, chipsets by Atheros and Attansic.
<eastcoast0> Wow this is even stranger
<teolicy> Out_Cold: ^^ (sorry)
<eastcoast0> menu.lst is fine
<eastcoast0> So why does it kick me to the command line interface?
<mnaines> IdleOne: Yeah...I'm wondering how the Linux community gets money for its maintenance and stuff...Surely people are paid to contribute
<jussi01> mnaines: if you wish to chat to the ops, feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and ask your question as to reduce non ubuntu support traffic.
<eastcoast0> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Out_Cold> teolicy, then i believe the drivers are in fact on the alt disk but you need to enable or install them through apt or synaptic
<jbutera> losher: yeah, like windows's terminal services
<IdleOne> mnaines: very few are paid. compared to the amount of people who contribute to make linux what it is ( for free )
<mnaines> IdleOne: So Linux is strictly a voluntary effort?
<IdleOne> mnaines: mostly
<IdleOne> mnaines: but not strictly
<jussi01> mnaines: #ubuntu-ops or #ubuntu-offtopic for this please :)
<Out_Cold> i am trying to use an install script that wants to use gcc 4.1.x and i have 4.3.x how do i revert back when invoking the script?
<Balsaq> whew...this was  quite na experience for day 5 on open source?
<lorenzo> hi, is alpha3 the latest karmic release?
<sn00zer> Could somebody point me to a channel for a newbie wanting to create a website, perhaps in flash?
<IdleOne> mnaines: i'm sure jussi01 could point you to a few good sites explaining all this but a good start is the Ubuntu philosophy on ubuntu.com this is offtopic for this channel.
<Out_Cold> Balsaq, open source is a b**** ;)
<mnaines> IdleOne: Here's a question that's more on-topic...Is there any place a newbie could go to learn the inner-workings of Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> sn00zer, try #flash
<mrlexx> IdleOne,  @ the present moment it seems I am unable to do so on this system
<Spoom> I HAVE WOBBLY WINDOWS!
<Balsaq> tough lil neighborhood huh
<eastcoast0> Why does GRUB send me to a command line instead of the normal menu?
<mrlexx> any suggests?
<Spoom> also, compiz works, and i thankye
<sn00zer> Out_Cold: Thanks
<eastcoast0> I don't know what went wrong
<jussi01> Balsaq: please keep on topic, for general chatter join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Out_Cold> eastcoast0, is it asking you to log in?
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: No
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: I just get the 'grub>' command line
<Out_Cold> eastcoast0, what's the prompt look like?
<Out_Cold> oh lol
<IdleOne> mnaines: this channel is a great place to learn. the ubuntu wiki and forums. there is also Launchpad. I mean this answer  is not the best one but google is a great tool :-)
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: So, where did I mess up?
<Out_Cold> your grub is probably installed wrong then
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: Oh joy...
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: Any idea as to what I can do?
<mnaines> IdleOne: I've been using Ubuntu full-time since June of 2009, but I do not feel like I am learning anything because I'm so dependent on the GUI.
<rich_> do you know where i can get access to a public ssh server?
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: Here's menu.lst: http://pastebin.org/31489
<elvtars> rich_: sdf.lonestar.org
<mrlexx> it seems that it is not on the system
<Out_Cold> eastcoast0, load the live cd and see if you can boot from the first disk..
<Out_Cold> otherwise you'll need to learn how to adjust your grub, or re-install
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: How could I adjust GRUB?
<eastcoast0> Also, I'm already in the liveCD just FYI
<linuxguy2009> What programs are available to take make use of a linux compatible USB gps reciever?
<callum_> hi is there a gay channel on freenode?
<Spoom> for anyone looking for how to get this working on an i845 in future (or coming across this in the logs): use "AccelMethod" "XAA" with "EXAOptimizeMigration"  "true", "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy", and "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true", make sure you're *not* using the new kernel from the intel performance guide (it may or may not work but i'm currently successfully using the latest from jaunty-proposed) and just run compiz --replace
<Spoom> :^)
<callum_> Like a chat channel I am so bored.
<mrlexx> IdleOne, http://paste.ubuntu.com/282733/
<callum_> !pb Spoom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pb Spoom
<DeathFox> what is good for making avi mpeg etc to dvd movie
<DeathFox> ?
<rich_> elvtars, i have entered a username but nothing happens
<Out_Cold> eastcoast0, the commands are in the grub> shell but i am not too familiar with grub as i usually use lilo
<DeathFox> what program
<mrlexx> ubottu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/282733/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Spoom> callum_, not a pastebin type thing, this is just so people can see it later if they search the logs
<callum_> Most bot's are intelligent and build cars and computers.
<IdleOne> mrlexx: sorry I am not sure what to do with that info
<hayunda> hbjhgjhgj
<elvtars> rich_: use "new"
<losher> DeathFox: many people use devede
<mrlexx> IdleOne,  that is the apt.conf file
<DeathFox> does it got a gui
<callum_> I believe it's "Does It Have a GUI Interface"
<callum_> Not DOES IT GOT**
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: I think I might know what went wrong... does grub 0.97 support ext4?
<IdleOne> mrlexx: restate your issue and provide that link, hopefully someone else will know the answer
<alazyworkaholic> I'm e2fsck'ing my ssd. It found 000's of errors, but now it's been stuck on one inode for the last 10 minutes. I'm reluctant to ctrl-c & restart cuz that could screw sthg up. Is there any way I can check if it's actually doing something? a few other inodes took a minute or two to fix but this is ridiculous.
<losher> DeathFox: yes, it has a gui. It's fine if you don't need sophisticated menus.
<callum_> More like Death@Spelling.
<Out_Cold> eastcoast0, i'm not sure if that has any influence
<kiran_> how to install emerald themes on my ubuntu machine
<eastcoast0> Out_Cold: :s
<callum_> Lacks grammar and intellectual knowledge
<losher> callum_: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<DeathFox> k tks
<callum_> Anyways - Losher how about suck a cock and die?
<prince_jammys> jussi01: callum_
<callum_> Sounds good to me :)
<losher> !ops please take care of callum_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrlexx> how can I repair the apt.conf file?
<IdleOne> jussi01: earning your pay tonight :)
<rich_> elvtars, once i am logged in with new, it asks me to choose a username, so i enter one and press 'enter', nothing happens.
<jussi01> IdleOne: this morning... :)
<kiran_> please tell me hoe to install emerald themes
<IdleOne> jussi01: indeed
<d9500> kiran_: are the themes in a standard emerald format, that is nameoftheme.emerald?
<kiran_> d9500 yes
<IdleOne> !cli > mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines, please see my private message
<elvtars> rich_: I'm not sure how you should proceed, also not on topic for this channel...
<d9500> kiran-: if you're using the standard GNOME desktop, then you should have three buttons at the top left corner of the screen..applications, places, and system.
<Varth> I'm looking to improve the battery life of my Lenovo S10. I'm running 9.04. Does anyone know a good place to start with this? Any help would be appreciated.
<Varth> I've already run powertop
<d9500> click on the one that says "system" and then click on prerferences. see if one of the options in the menu that pops out to the side says emerald theme manager
<mnaines> Varth: Good place to start is with the hard drive...
<alazyworkaholic> how do I pastebin?
<stargate> I'm having a tad bit of trouble configuring my internet with WPA.   I tried to use the wpa_passphrase command in term, but it returned "bash: !: event not found (I'm assuming thats because the wpa key has (!) in it.    When I use the default network manager, it just whirls the connecting thing until it promps me again,  I've tried entering both the passphrase and the hex equiv of the passphrase there.
<foul_owl> I need help. Apt is broken. I have no ideas
<Varth> mnaines: That makes sense. More specifically, what can I do in relation to the hard drive?
<mnaines> Varth: The Seagate Momentus 7200.4 hard drive only requires 310mA...Much lower than the 450mA of other hard drives
<losher> alazyworkaholic: nothing to it. Go to paste.ubuntu.com, copy in stuff, hit return, and then tell us the url...
<rich_> elvtars, can i connect to this shell externally?
<kisuke>  alazyworkaholic paste.ubuntu.com
<mnaines> Varth: The Seagate Momentus 7200.4 is a family of hard drives, coming in 160GB, 250GB, 320GB, and 500GB sizes, but all of them only require 310mA of power during the read/write phases
<elvtars> rich_: Try the web site?
<losher> stargate: try the terminal command again, but enclose the password in single quotes
<mnaines> Varth, the second option is upgrading to a larger capacity battery
<stargate> Alright, will try that, losher, thanks.  Will post back with my result
<kiran_> emerald themes installation???
<losher> foul_owl: can you pastebin the output from running apt?
<Varth> mnaines: Yeah, I've been looking at one of the 6-cell batteries. Any idea for software fixes?
<foul_owl> losher: sure thing, thanks for the help, one sec
<mnaines> Varth: With any of the hard drives in that family, you only need install the hard drive and you instantly get the power savings...Power fixes would be the CPU Frequency and Scaling Applet, set it for the lowest frequency possible every time you boot up the computer
<stargate> Actually, just looked over my passphrase again losher, and it has single quotes within it, that'll cause problems, won't it?
<d9500> kiran_: did you see the emerald theme manager option in system-->preferences? if so, let me know and i will walk you through the next step. if not, you may need to install some additional packages.
<kiran_> d9500 no
<kiran_> d9500: no
<mnaines> Varth, by far the biggest power savings would come from the hard drive, though
<d9500> kiran-: do you know whether or not emerald is installed on your machine?
<theblue> hi all.
<Varth> mnaines: I see. Thanks for the help!
<theblue> what's the easiest application to create a video DVD in ubuntu?
<ezequiel> hola (:
<theblue> i've already got the video file, i just want it playable in a DVD player.
<kiran_> no
<foul_owl> http://pastebin.com/m25e7b0ee
<mnaines> Varth, you want a fast hard drive whenever possible.  The faster a hard drive is, the more time it sits idle, which uses less power
<losher> stargate: yes it will, but you can use double quotes instead...
<foul_owl> i've tried installing deps manually, but that doesn't work
<d9500> kiran_:if you're not sure, try running the following, minus the quotes, in the terminal. "sudo apt-get install emerald libemeraldengine0"
<d9500> if emerald is not installed, that should install it.
<eastcoast0> How do I upgrade GRUB from the livecd?
<stargate> losher, with the double quotes, I still get the !: event not found
<eastcoast0> Please help me
<GSF1200S> eastcoast0: you mean update?
<eastcoast0> GSF12005: Well yeah, to 2
<GSF1200S> like setup grub?
<losher> stargate: what command are you typing (don't show me the password though)
<mnaines> Varth: The Seagate Momentus 7200.4 family of drives speeds along at 80MB/sec, which is fast for a laptop drive
<eastcoast0> GSF12005: no, upgrade to GRUB 2
<alazyworkaholic> Severely f'd up netbook.ok, someone please take a look at this & tell me if you think you know what type of problem it indicates. Note I've tried to fsck & it hung on an inode for the longest time. This keeps scrolling every few (2 - 30) seconds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282741/
<losher> foul_owl: please type my nick when you reply so I get notified by my client...
<stargate> wpa_passphrase [SSID] [Passphrase[
<d9500> kiran_: you should also click the "y" key, if prompted to install any additional packages (dependencies) that it asks you to install when you run the previous command i just mentioned
<revenge> can somoene help me my flash sound on firefox doesn't work and i used .deb file from website also..?
<eastcoast0> GSF12005: The version ubuntu installed is 0.97
<GSF1200S> eastcoast0: dont know
<foul_owl> losher: got it
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: Without more information, we cannot accurately determine where the problem is
<eastcoast0> Can someone help me please? How do I update GRUB from 0.97 to 2 from a LiveCD?
 * mnaines has never had good luck getting netbooks to work with Linux
<losher> stargate: so where is the "!" character. In the password?
<kiran_> d9500: ya iam just tried its installing thanks for your help
<zenlunatic> eastcoast0: what about `grub-install /dev/hda`
<alazyworkaholic> mnaines: sure, what do you need? Acer Aspire One netbook. 16 GB ssd version. 9.10 A6.
<alazyworkaholic> worked fine for a while...
<stargate> losher: yeah,  I generated the password on grc.com/password using the all viewable hex field :P  tends to cause problems from time to time, as you can see :P
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: All I am going to say is, stick with an ordinary laptop...Save yourself the hassle
<stargate> losher all viewable ascii**
<d9500> kiran_: no prob. once it installs, you should be able to see the emerald theme manager in system-->preferences. let me know if you need any additional assistance on installing a theme once you have the theme manager open.
<ezequiel> hola
<losher> stargate: um, the double quotes should take care of the ! character. Not sure why you're seeing an error msg...
<kisuke> revenge  uninstall it and use sudo apt-get from a comand line or install from synaptic
<ezequiel> holaaaa
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: I have not heard any good things about netbooks and Linux compatibility
<johannes_> I have an idea about diskless booting but before I get into it, Id like you to tell me if it is possible at all, I have drawn, what I want to do: http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/5978/ramdiskboot.png
<losher> foul_owl: so what does apt-cache search libtiff4-dev say?
<stargate> hmmm, any alternative apps you might be able to suggest to manage my wifi to give it a try, losher?
<revenge> kisuke: i did that too
<rww> stargate: try replacing the ! with \!
<mnaines> Netbooks are too proprietary and Linux netbook remixes are too buggy...That's why I do not recommend people use them
<stargate> will try that, rww
<revenge> kisuke: and what is the command to uninstall it in terminal?
<alazyworkaholic> mnaines: actually it worked nicely with 9.04. but to anyone thinking about it, the aao's ssd is pathetically slow. besides that I was happy.
<ezequiel> hello
<Wiseman> Help!  I was transferring files to my external hard drive and it froze!  Am I gonna corrupt everything on there if I pull it out?  I can't unmount it or anything.
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: SSDs are currently still not up to snuff to be useful
<stargate> no luck rww, thanks for the advice though.
<alazyworkaholic> but in any case, I've already bought it & want to use it as intended - light web browsing.
<kiran_> iam not able to here sound on my laptop speakers how to repair
<foul_owl> losher: i tried installing libtiff4-dev, then it said it depended on libtiff4. tried installing libtiff4, already installed....
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: Plus, what nobody tells you about SSDs is you have to "zero" them out on a regular basis to keep them functional
<losher> stargate: rww's advice should work too. There's something you're not telling us...
<revenge> kisuke: i dont get why the gnash player works but not flash...gnash works but bad quality
<Wiseman> wait wait wat mnaines, are you saying the latest technology may not be as stable as older technology initially?
<losher> foul_owl: what os version are you using?
<stargate> losher, like i said, the password has all ascii chars in it :P  including ()!/'  etc etc
<Wiseman> so can anyone help?  I don't want to corrupt my external HDD
<foul_owl> losher: ubuntu jaunty
<alazyworkaholic> mnaines: I know about that too... so, any idea what this http://paste.ubuntu.com/282741/ indicates, or is there any more information I might provide?
<mnaines> Wiseman: That's always the way it is...Newer technology is still buggy and less stable compared to older, proven technology...SSDs are still only about as fast as standard hard drives, they still use as much power as standard hard drives, and you have to zero them out periodically
<losher> foul_owl: nothing to lose, try reinstalling e,g, apt-get install --reinstall libtiff4
<Wiseman> ok, brace for impact, I'm pulling out my external HDD
<foul_owl> losher: trying right now
<revenge> can anyone else help me get my sound working again with flash?
<mnaines> alazyworkaholic: I don't know enough about Linux to help you.  All I can say is that I have not had good luck with netbooks in both Ubuntu or Vista
<losher> stargate: dunno what else to suggest, unless you wanna go private and show me your actual password. Er, by double quote, I mean this character -> ", not two of these -> ' if that makes a difference
<foul_owl> losher: Reinstallation of libtiff4 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<GSF1200S> mnaines: my brand new asus eeepc 1005ha-p works perfect with UNR 9.10 daily
<alazyworkaholic> mnaines: which did you try out?
<losher> foul_owl: that's fishy. Is the server down? or something else. I guess I need to see the exact message...
<mnaines> GSF1200S: Yeah...I keep hearing a lot of issues about wireless cards being permanently disabled if you don't manually enable them in XP before installing Ubuntu and a bunch of other stuff
<foul_owl> just normal apt stuff....building dependency tree, etc, then that message
<alazyworkaholic> Can anyone else tell me what http://paste.ubuntu.com/282741/ means? I'd love to at least find out whether it's software or hardware.
<foul_owl> something is screwy....not sure what
<GSF1200S> hmm.. I dont know how that would happen
<kisuke> revenge sudo apt-get remove firefox-mozilla i think to remove and with flash i've never been able to get to run nice for the .dep what i do is get the .tar.gz version from abobes website and put libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and works just fine
<revenge> kisuke: under firefox plugins it says: Adobe Flash Player (Installer), Gnash flash player....but only gnash works with sound ...:\
<GSF1200S> mnaines, you could always restore the disk with XP and then go back and install buntu
<kisuke> revenge try uninstalling gnash
<mnaines> GSF1200S: If its going to be that much of a hassle, I'll stick with my 15.4" Toshiba laptop
<GSF1200S> but yeah.. everything works well, and its a pretty new netbook.. the batt life is rediculous
<losher> foul_owl: I don't run jaunty myself so I can't check. Perhaps some other jaunty user can check? Meanwhile, what does apt-cache search libtiff4 say
<revenge> kisnuke it doesnt recognize sudo apt-get remove firefox-mozilla
<GSF1200S> mnaines: it wasnt for me.. I installed a daily of 9.10.. done
<mnaines> GSF1200S: I get a good 4 to 5 hours of battery life on mine
<foul_owl> losher: it just lists the package
<kisuke> revenge what distro are you using?
<revenge> jaunty
<foul_owl> losher: this has happened with other packages too, beside this one
<mnaines> GSF1200S: I used Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition on both my laptop and desktop...Never had any problems
<foul_owl> losher: can't remember which ones
<GSF1200S> mnaines, thats cool.. My netbook isnt as powerful, but I get like 9 hours which is cool
<kisuke> revenge which *buntu? i.e. ubuntu, xubuntu, ecubuntu?
<ssk2> GSF1200S: what netbook?
<revenge> lol weird when i sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox it says not installed but i have it
<GSF1200S> mnaines: Ubuntu 6.10 didnt work on my laptop, but 7.04 did
<revenge> kisuke ubuntu
<losher> foul_owl: well it's not normal. I've never seen that message. Can you pastebin it?
<GSF1200S> ssk2: Asus Eeepc 1005HA-P
<prateek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/230983/+choose-affected-product I want to add 'ubuntu', but it says "There is no project in Launchpad named "Ubuntu". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name." Searching for it tells me that there are too many results. So how is one supposed to do this?
<stargate> losher, just in case you didn't notice, I pmed the password
<mnaines> GSF1200S: Seamless transition from Windows Vista to Ubuntu on both machines...Laptop runs an Intel Core2 Duo at 1.86GHz with the capability to throttle it down to 800MHz per core
<alazyworkaholic> I got mine too early. I should have waited another couple months for system76's starling netbook to come out. It looks good. + it should work with no problems.
<exsa04> hj
<GSF1200S> mnaines, well my desktop is an i7 rig
<GSF1200S> mnaines, my lappie is a core2duo 2.16ghz
<mnaines> GSF1200S: Sadly, by the time I switched to Ubuntu, I had spent well over $3,000 on a quad-core gaming desktop when I was in Vista
<GSF1200S> I dont gave a windows install
<revenge> kisuke: ok i uninstalled firefox from synaptic
<GSF1200S> mnaines: its fine to spend alot on a comp that will be used for linux
<mnaines> GSF1200S: Mine is a Kentsworth quad-core, Intel Core2 family...4GB of RAM and three hard drives
<GSF1200S> mnaines, thats cool.. I bet she flies
<mnaines> GSF1200S: Yeah...64-bit Ubuntu and she's smoking anything Windows has
<losher> stargate: thanks for mentioning, I hadn't noticed. ok, enclosing it in double quotes works ok in my shell, so something else is going on. What does it say when you type "which wpa_passphrase"
<lorenzo> hi, i need to do a fresh install and i was wondering is the beta of karmic decently stable right now? thanks
<GSF1200S> emaines: arch linux on the i7 rig
<GSF1200S> with XFCE
<revenge> kisuke: how should i install it?
<losher> lorenzo: that would be a big NO...
<mnaines> GSF1200S: The beauty of this box is she'll take whatever Linux can throw at her then gladly ask for seconds
<lorenzo> losher, ok, i'll install jaunty then! thank you
<koolhead> revenge:
<mshooshtari> I know this is the wrong room, but has anybody in this room heard any delay announcment for Karmic Beta release Oct 1st?
<GSF1200S> mnaines, indeed, as will mine
<stargate> losher, output to which wpa_passphrase is /usr/bin/wpa_passphrase
<koolhead> mshooshtari: its coming :)
<revenge> koolhead: yes?
<losher> lorenzo: even jaunty's a bit wobbly. Personally I use 8.04
<Flannel> mshooshtari: If you know it's the wrong room, why are you asking?
<mnaines> GSF1200S: But with all this power comes the never-ending desire to push the girl to her limits
<koolhead> revenge: what happed to firefox
<losher> stargate: it looks kosher. What's the ssid...
<Flannel> mshooshtari: #ubuntu+1 is guaranteed to know more than here.
<koolhead> mnaines: gals!!
<mshooshtari> Flannel: I asked in +1, but it was quiet, so maybe somebody in this room who is not in the other knows.
<lorenzo> losher, that is weird, i have had jaunty since april on my other computer and it works fine for me
<hohoho> hello
<stargate> losher, SecureHomeNet
<GSF1200S> mnaines, I just setup ssh and o/c'd it a little.. no need to blow it up
<hohoho> how do i connect to wireless network using shell
<hohoho> ?
<revenge> koolhead: my flash sound did not work AT all after using everything i could think of, so i removed it and trying to reinstall some other way
<mnaines> GSF1200S: I don't need to OC...If I want more oomph, I just get lower-latency ram and a velociraptor
<losher> stargate: wait. I just tried it in bash (I use tcsh), and I get the same error message as you...
<koolhead> revenge: and then
<koolhead> ?
<revenge> koolhead: see if my sound works on youtube, with flash
<stargate> ah ha...  what's involved in running tcsh for the time being?
<foul_owl1> losher: sorry lost connection there
<GSF1200S> mnaines, I have two raptors with raid and DDR3.. O/Cing is all thats left
<losher> lorenzo: then you're lucky. No reason for you not to run jaunty then...
<foul_owl1> losher: sorry, lost connection there
<GSF1200S> im a speedfreak
<DJ_JANSS> ::<<«· hello ·»>>::
<losher> foul_owl1: no problem...
<stargate> doh, always forget to type your name losher :P   what's involved in the switch to and from tcsh?
<mnaines> GSF, she's already fast enough as it is...4-4-4-12-2T Corsair RAM, the boot drive is a Western Digital 150GB Raptor drive, and the CPU is a 2.4GHz quad-core...More than I'll ever need
<yazid_zaid> hello
<foul_owl1> losher: any ideas? im thinking about a complete reinstall...lol
<lorenzo> losher, have you used 64bit? how is the flashplugin working on that now? i am on 32 despite having a 64bit machine since 8.10 gave me lots of trouble with flash in firefox. are things any better now?
<GSF1200S> mnaines, yeah, thats pretty fast...
<koolhead> revenge: flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras  install them and see if it wrks for u
<mnaines> lorenzo: I'm not having any problems with Flash in Ubuntu 64
<GSF1200S> wont need to upgrade for a loooong while
<mnaines> GSF1200S: If ever...
<losher> stargate: nothing to it. Just type /bin/csh. Then do wpa_passphrase <ssid> "<password>" then type exit
<lorenzo> mnaines, ok, maybe i'll give the 64 a shot!
<koolhead> my flash runs well on firefox
<lorenzo> mnaines, would you say performance is significantly better on 64?
<losher> lorenzo: nope, I'm a coward. I run 8.04/32 and it's solid as a rock...
<foul_owl1> .
<lorenzo> losher, lol, i understand
<kisuke> revenge sorry for wait use syaptic to install firefox
<mnaines> GSF1200S: For machines like what you and I have, actually, no...There isn't really any noticeable difference between 32 and 64
<GSF1200S> mnaines, Im sure.. i use 64bit.. encoding is quite a bit faster
<losher> foul_owl1: sorry, no other ideas. I notice no-one else has commented, which kind of confirms that it's not a typical failure mode...
<mnaines> GSF1200S: For example, my laptop runs 32-bit Ubuntu 9.04 at 800MHz for each of two cores, but there isn't any noticeable difference in speed between that setup and the 64-bit on my desktop at full steam
<pete__> can anyone tell me how to adjust screen brightness *xubuntu
<GSF1200S> i think im running 2.16 all the time... I really need to setup cpufreq
<GSF1200S> im sorry: 2.66, now 3.01
<stargate> losher, alright, now how do i use that to connect now that we got it to work properly :P
<mnaines> GSF1200S: You may notice a difference for the resource-intense applications, but for basic stuff like web surfing, IRC, and word processing, you don't need the 64-bit
<GSF1200S> yeah, but I do to use all 6GB of RAM :)
<lorenzo> mnaines, so what would i need the 64? video editing for example?
<GSF1200S> at least effeciently
<fanka> hy
<mnaines> lorenzo: Anything which would require insane amounts of resources...Video editing, game animation, stuff like that
<lorenzo> mnaines, ok
<mnaines> lorenzo: If all you do is surf the web, check email, chat, and any of those basic things, you don't need anything more than an El Cheapo laptop with 32-bit Ubuntu
<revenge> kisuke: how can i reinstall firefox in terminal?
<koolhead> revenge: why do u wanna re-install
<koolhead> ?
<pete__> can anyone tell me how to adjust screen brightness *xubuntu
<foul_owl1> losher: thanks for the help!
<revenge> koolhead: becaues i uninstalled it to do a fresh installation
<mnaines> GSF1200S: I got 4GB of RAM in my desktop and at any given time, there is less than 700MB of that actually being used
<losher> stargate: um, on my laptop, there's an app that comes up for connecting, and it 'just works'...
<MasterofPuppets> How do I check whether I'm running 32 or 64 bit Linux?
<kiwi_guy> hey whens the next release of ubuntu due?
<revenge> koolhead: my sound didnt work on flash only with firefox
<GSF1200S> mnaines: I use VMs and have lots of shit open
<MasterofPuppets> !karmic > kiwi_guy
<ubottu> kiwi_guy, please see my private message
<koolhead> revenge: install the pkgs i asked u to it will wrk then
<lorenzo> mnaines, actually i was trying to start using ubuntu for video editing too, although i havent found an application i really like yet
<koolhead> :P
<revenge> koolhead: it works with seamonkey
<koolhead> revenge: mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<koolhead> ;-)
<mnaines> MasterofPuppets: Check the RAM use when the machine just boots up...32-bit Ubuntu will boot up using less than 300MB of RAM while 64-bit Ubuntu boots up using close to 400MB or 500MB of RAM
<losher> !wifi | stargate does any of this help
<ubottu> stargate does any of this help: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MasterofPuppets> mnaines: Anything I could do from terminal?
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: type uname -a, it'll be there
<kisuke> revenge sudo apt-get install firefox or sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<kisuke> revenge i think
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: It just says i868
<MasterofPuppets> Is that it?
<stargate> Thanks for the link losher, I'll check it out in a bit, gonna hardwire it for the moment and just update all the packages
<mnaines> MasterofPuppets: x86 usually means 32-bit
<stargate> And thanks again for all of the help losher.
<stargate> Hopefully I'll get it working sooner or later losher :P
<MasterofPuppets> mnaines: I meant i686*
<mnaines> MasterofPuppets: Here is the single output you should be getting: Linux 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<revenge> kisnuke, koolhead, : should i install only firefox-3.0 / firefox-3.0-branding...along with all the other stuff u told me to install vlc, and restricted etc?
<losher> lorenzo: video editing isn't linux's strong point. I use avidemux but it doesn't handle all formats
<losher> stargate: best of luck....
<revenge> kisnuke, koolhead, : in synaptic
<mnaines> MasterofPuppets: That's the output from my desktop, notice how it says x86_64
<lorenzo> losher, yeah, i am stuck with xp for video and music too.
<MasterofPuppets> I get i686 instead of x86_64
<kisuke> revenge synaptic is easier as i recall it is a frount end for apt-get
<mnaines> What linux kernel version?
<mnaines> MasterofPuppets: Can you paste the entire output line?
<losher> lorenzo: I use convertxtodvd/wine for dvd authoring, and xp/adobe audition for audio. I've not found anything to beat them...
<revenge> kisnuke: bah still no sound
<revenge> kisnuke: it works w/ seamonkey... flash adobe
<kisuke> revenge how did you install flash?
<MasterofPuppets> mnaines: Linux Laptop 2.6.31-10-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 22 17:33:42 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<revenge> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<losher> MasterofPuppets: that's 32-bit...
<revenge> kisnuke : flashplugin-nonfree ubuntu-restricted-extras
<koolhead> revenge: sudo apt-get install pkgname
<MasterofPuppets> losher: Alright, thanks :)
<koolhead> revenge: yeah
<abcminiuser> Hey all
<abcminiuser> I'm trying to switch from Gnome to Xfce - I'm installing the xubuntu-desktop package, but how do I remove Gnome afterwards?
<revenge> koolhead: guess i have to use seamonkey
<kisuke> revenge what is in your /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder?
<koolhead> revenge: common :P
<dethaddr> is any one in here good with wine?
<tombott> abcminiuser: i just have both installed, that way i can switch between them both
<Si235> hi
<digmore> does anyone know any good software to extract text from an audio file?
<dethaddr> im tring to run a game and i can not for the life of me get it to run in full screen
<Si235> I've been googling how to stop Freevo from starting up on my box, and I tried both gui methods and don't see it listed in the startup gui management tools.
<Si235> its not under service settings or startup items in the GUI.
<panfist> this is the second time in one day my 8.04 server has run out of hard disk space. earlier today i did an apt-get clean; I freed 30% of disk space and in a matter of hours it's gone
<kisuke> dethadder try #winehq
<valley>  /quit
<kisuke> !wine | dethaddr
<ubottu> dethaddr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<panfist> can anyone help me figure out why my server is constantly filling up
<dethaddr> can any one tell me what my "x server" is and how to find out why its crashing?
<koolhead> panfist: explain filling up
<revenge> kisnuke: http://s1006.photobucket.com/albums/af187/geezup_pix/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<koolhead> dethaddr: /var/log/
<kisuke> !x | dethadder
<ubottu> dethadder: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<panfist> koolhead earlier today i did an apt-clean and freed 30% of disk space. it's gone in a matter of hours. something is clogging my server and i cant find it
<kisuke> dethadder that is x server
<koolhead> panfist: check logs please.
<panfist> which logs
<koolhead> and are u having debmirror ?
<koolhead> panfist: auth.log is sum1 else using it
<koolhead> :P
<papapepper> hey ubuntu peeps, always good to be on here on my ubuntu in irssi!!!
<papapepper> (instead on on MacBook in Colloquy :-P )
<paipimenta> so I need to make an ntfs partition.... help?
<revenge> kisuke: u there?
<MasterofPuppets> How do I set the permissions on a USB drive? I've tried sudo chown name disk but it doesn't return anything
<panfist> please tell me that pam_unix is supposed to be running in my auth.log ...
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: is it a pen drive or a hard disk?
<kisuke> revenge one min slow PC + flash = argh
<revenge> kisnuke, k
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: install ntfsprogs
<panfist> koolhead so auth.log looks normal...
<paipimenta> kisuke: why aren't you in a term? :-?
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: it will add the functionality to gparted
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfsprogs
<paipimenta> ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<paipimenta> there we go... couldn't apropos it, couldn't aptitude it
<koolhead> panfist: what all services u are running apache/squid/ftp
<kisuke> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.tar.gz)  extract this to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<panfist> apache, mysql, that's it. mysql database is under 100mb
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<paipimenta> after i apt-get install ntfsprogs, I can man this, right?
<paipimenta> will update download a desktop if I'm in server only mode?
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: sure, you will get mkfs.ntfs as a command so you can format ntfs
<kisuke> paipamenta busted HDD so running live CD and i likes guis
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: no it only adds libs and commands
<paipimenta> kisuke: yeah, especially when system's f-d up... nice to not be stuck in BUSYBOX :-/
<ActionParsnip1> busybox is pretty slick
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: pen drive
<paipimenta> ActionParsnip1: yeah, I just hate editing in echo cat and sed
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: nano and vi ?
<bbalajirao> guys, I have tried adding firewall rules for UFW. but they seem not to be loading. A port scan still shows the same ports open.
<paipimenta> in busybox?
<bbalajirao> Ubuntu 9.04
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: works here afaik, its been time though
 * prince_jammys thinks you missed vi, though it has no nano afaik
<frewsxcv> anyone have a google wave invite?
<Maelos> bbalajirao: Did you enable it?  ufw enable
<bbalajirao> yes
<ActionParsnip1> !ot | frewsxcv
<ubottu> frewsxcv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: It's ext3, btw. I reformatted it with gparted
<paipimenta> afaik?
<prince_jammys> As Far As I Know
<frewsxcv> bbalajirao, you have one?
<kisuke> revenge brb i need to restart
<Maelos> bbalajirao: iptables -L -n, are there any rules there?
<bbalajirao> I have ufw and enabled
<bbalajirao> let me check
<bbalajirao> Yes there are rules
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: hm, not too sure, I had some issues with a fat32 external hard disk, had to set the permissions in /etc/fstab
<Maelos> bbalajirao: Is there more than one nic in the box?
<bbalajirao> no
<paipimenta> wait... I need to create an additional partition, which I need to do before I run mkntfs?
<paipimenta> I see no make.ntfs
<prospire> what is the command to bzip2 and gzip a file called backup.sql in linux?
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: It's just that I'm trying to back it up with file backup manager, and it says I don't have permission
<paipimenta> sorry, I see mkfs.ntfs, but creating a partition first?
<paipimenta> fdisk shows no NTFS option
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: Even though I've tried to chown
<prince_jammys> paipimenta: yes, you'd have to create (or already have) the partition before you mkfs
<prince_jammys> ... if that was the question
<paipimenta> parted, got it
<paipimenta> mkpartfs
<Si235> how do I change the MTU settings for a network interface from the command line?
<stargate> silly question, if you have multiple desktop environments installed, can you use programs designed for a desktop environment that you aren't currently using without any real issues?
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-reformat-an-external-hard-drive-to-ntfs-format-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/09/29
<Si235> so it keeps the setting after reboot.
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets:  sorry, not familiar with that program, do you run it as yourself or as root?
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: doesnt matter if its external as the guide uses, to Ubuntu its just another partition
<ActionParsnip1> stargate: yes, you can run amarok in XFCE, you can run gedit in KDE
<dethaddr> so i cant figure this X/Config/Resolution thing out, can any one help?
<Sinister> i have a 500 internalk hard drive that will not make me the owner anyone know why ?
<ActionParsnip1> stargate: as long as the libs each needs exists then they will run
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: As root
<kisuke> kk im back
<kisuke> revenge how is it comeing?
<stargate> thanks actionparsnip1   *downloads libs like crazy* XD
<ActionParsnip1> stargate: it does add bloat, esqecially kde aps which rely on Qt rather than GTK
<paipimenta> prince_jammys: oh man, i remember pvmove everything to very beginning of vg
<paipimenta> I think I still need to resize partition? how do I check?
<ricky21tom> helo
<stargate> actionparsnip1, at the moment, bloat is the least of my worries :P  I'm just trying to get stuff to work
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: I've run it from terminal as root
<ActionParsnip1> stargate: thats cool. I try to avoid it.
<MasterofPuppets> Now it says the device is busy
<MasterofPuppets> Even though it's not doing anything
<nimrod|king> !Hi | ricky21tom
<ubottu> ricky21tom: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: df -h    will show you how full the partitions are
 * stargate noms up bloat like a mad man :P
<paipimenta> I definitely run fdisk and see that my /dev/sda2 is still taking up the remainder of my HD
<paipimenta> I need to shrink it before I create an NTFS
<ActionParsnip1> stargate: my / partition is just over 3Gb and I run compiz + AWN
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: I've got it working, nevermind
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: Thank you for all the help though!
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: what was wrong?
<ricky21tom> hey can we have a private chat
<dethaddr> if i install a new graphics card will ubuntu pick up on it?
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: I guess the program wasn't running as root, and I guess the USB was still "busy" from my earlier re-labeling
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: ah
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: Unmounting it and putting it back in seems to have fixed that part
<prospire> I have a file called backup.sql , when I gzip it using the command "gzip backup.sql" a file called backup.sql.gz is created. when I again create backup.sql and gzip it using the same command, the command line asks whether to overwrite it or not. press why to overwrite and n not to overwrite. is there any single command in which I can do the whole thing? I mean I don't want to writ the command gzip backup.sql first and ten why to overwrite ??
<ricky21tom> hey what is ur working hours
<kisuke> !u | ricky21tom
<ubottu> ricky21tom: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<paipimenta> so I'm confused... I shrank my vg, but i still need to shrink /dev/sda2
<paipimenta> help?
<kisuke> ricky21tom 24 hours a day
<arooni_____> i want to do this:  every morning at 7AM wake up to a playlist of songs that i select.  i know how to use crontab... but am unsure on the best way to invoke a program from command line to play these songs
<prospire> I have a file called backup.sql , when I gzip it using the command "gzip backup.sql" a file called backup.sql.gz is created. when I again create backup.sql and gzip it using the same command, the command line asks whether to overwrite it or not. press why to overwrite and n not to overwrite. is there any single command in which I can do the whole thing? I mean I don't want to writ the command gzip backup.sql first and ten why to overwrite ??
<stargate> actionparsnip1, I suspect my problem is with the drivers, but don't know how to confirm that, so i'm trying other wifi management apps for the time being
<paipimenta> I only have 7297 cylinders, boot partition takes up 26, /dev/sda2 takes up the rest
<ricky21tom> thank you dude
<paipimenta> how do I shrink /dev/sda2?
<prospire> anyone can help me?
<ricky21tom> hey is there any backup solution
<nimrod|king> !ask | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<timClicks> is anyone here into PHP who may wish to help out with a response to the earthquakes in samoa, poss indonesia?
<Qu4R0w> i cant update my ubuntu..got this error.how can i fix this=Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<prospire> nimrod|king: lol
<prospire> I had already asked my question
<timClicks> please visit http://sahana.lk/ to learn more
<prospire> I have a file called backup.sql , when I gzip it using the command "gzip backup.sql" a file called backup.sql.gz is created. when I again create backup.sql and gzip it using the same command, the command line asks whether to overwrite it or not. press why to overwrite and n not to overwrite. is there any single command in which I can do the whole thing? I mean I don't want to writ the command gzip backup.sql first and ten why to overwrite ??
<xQuasar> Ok so I've just installed Ubuntu, but the graphics seem to be a little slow. Do I have to install a driver for my graphics card for ubuntu?
<kisuke> Qu4r0w run sudo apt-get update
<optimizer> i'm looking to buy a computer, who's sole pupose in life is to serve as a wiki; where can I get such a cheap machine?
<prospire> anyone?
<prospire> I have a file called backup.sql , when I gzip it using the command "gzip backup.sql" a file called backup.sql.gz is created. when I again create backup.sql and gzip it using the same command, the command line asks whether to overwrite it or not. press why to overwrite and n not to overwrite. is there any single command in which I can do the whole thing? I mean I don't want to writ the command gzip backup.sql first and ten why to overwrite ??
<paipimenta> optimizer: emachines?
<Qu4R0w> kisuke: then i got that error=Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kisuke> optimizer craigslist/pawnshop/ebay/thriftstore
<ssk2> optimizer: you could always get an Acer nettop
<prospire> someone please help me out
<kisuke> !ot |optimizer
<ubottu> optimizer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<paipimenta> prospire: OMG!!!! option -f
<paipimenta> FUCKING MAN
<FloodBot1> paipimenta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paipimenta> stop flooding
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: If you don't mind me bothering you again; http://www.blender.org/download/get-blender/ Which one for 32-bit do you think I can use?
<paipimenta> @FloodBot1 |
<paipimenta> Prospire
<ricky21tom> hello can any body give me the solution for backup in Ubuntu
<prospire> one more thing
<prospire> backup.sql is being gzipped to backup.sql.gz but I want the name to be backup.gz
<paipimenta> I only have 7297 cylinders, boot partition takes up 26, /dev/sda2 takes up the rest
<prospire> how do I do that?
<paipimenta> how do I shrink /dev/sda2?
<jbutera> aloha
<paipimenta> I only have 7297 cylinders, boot partition takes up 26, /dev/sda2 takes up the rest
<paipimenta> how do I shrink /dev/sda2?
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: perhaps te Ubuntu 9.04 .deb package for linux x86-32
<MasterofPuppets> ricky21tom: What are you backing up to?
<paipimenta> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: I'm running karmic development branch though
<Qu4R0w> kisuke: any ideas?
<kisuke> qu4r0w it sounds like you internet connectioni slow or dieing when you update try restarting you internet connection using irc/webrowser/chat program can slow the download down as well so try and run as little as possible.
<xQuasar> Ok so I've just installed Ubuntu, but the graphics seem to be a little slow. Do I have to install a driver for my graphics card for ubuntu?
<Peddy> ricky21tom, what kind of backup do you want? Full hard-drive, or just your documents/pictures etc?
<jbutera> paipimenta: /dev/sda2 is a block device, not a file
<prospire> backup.sql is being gzipped to backup.sql.gz but I want the name to be backup.gz....how do I do that?
<kisuke> paipimenta sudo apt-get gparted
<ricky21tom> hey i have windows and Ubuntu both are installed
<stargate> ricky21tom, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs  just found that via google, but there is a lot of stuff listed :P
<xangua> xQuasar: what graphic card¿
<Qu4R0w> kisuke: owh..let me take a try..thanks for ur time
<krishmish> hi room, can someone help me with connecting pidgin from behind squid proxy??
<ricky21tom> hey i wanted to back up an single drive of ntfs partion
<stargate> too many animals for my taste, krishmish
<kisuke> qu4r0w no problem
<paipimenta> isn't resizing the filesystem on a partition different than resizing the partition? how do I shrink partition?
<krishmish> stargate: what hpnd?
<xQuasar> xangua: some intel integrated graphics card.
<paipimenta> parted resize?
<kraut> moin
<krishmish> hi room, can someone help me with connecting pidgin from behind squid proxy??
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: not sure, perhaps just the normal package then
<kisuke> paipimenta gparted is the gnome partition manager this will do both
<stargate> krishmish, bad joke,  about pidgins and squids...
<MasterofPuppets> ssk2: I'll just try python 2.6 and test my luck. Sorry to bother you so much!
<paipimenta> sudo parted resize {start} {end}
<krishmish> stargate: whats ur problem??
<paipimenta> start and end are.... cylinders? blocks?
<ssk2> MasterofPuppets: np
<Peddy> krishmish, have you entered the proxy settings in Pidgin?
<paipimenta> I don't have GNOME
<Peddy> krishmish, he's just kidding haha
<paipimenta> I'm on CL
<krishmish> peddy: yes
<prospire> backup.sql is being gzipped to backup.sql.gz but I want the name to be backup.gz....how do I do that?
<kisuke> paipimenta what are you running?
<ssk2> prospire: mv backup.sql backup
<prospire> I am doing the gzipping through command line
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: i'd read    man parted    before you break something
<paipimenta> command line server, reading man parted
<paipimenta> on tty2
<paipimenta> resize filesystem?
<paipimenta> is that the same thing as resizing a partition?  I belive no
<ssk2> prospire: or mv backup.sql.gz backup.gz
<paipimenta> am I a total noob?
<kisuke> paipimenta man parted and man fdisk
<prospire> ssk2: ok, I'll try that
<krishmish> peddy: tools>preferences>network tab???
<Peddy> krishmish, yup.
<Peddy> krishmish, what IM protocl are you using?
<xQuasar> Ok so I've just installed Ubuntu, but the graphics seem to be a little slow. Do I have to install a driver for my graphics card (it's an integrated Intel graphics card, btw) for ubuntu?
<prospire> ssk2: why not rename?
<ricky21tom> hello can any body help me with backup of an NTFS partition
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | ricky21tom
<krishmish> peddy: ok
<ubottu> ricky21tom: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kisuke> paipimenta do you have physical access to the computer you are trying to fix?
<krishmish> peddy: im using google talk and yahoo
<Peddy> krishmish, neither of them work?
<paipimenta> I'm on it
<krishmish> peddy: no
<paipimenta> kisuke: I'm currently on it
<krishmish> peddy: but in the pidgin tools section how do i set the proxy??settingfs?
<ssk2> prospire: i don't actually know, always used mv
<kisuke> use a ubuntu liveCD go to system>partition editor this will let you resize the partition
<prospire> ssk2: ok, thanks
<kisuke> !download |paipimenta
<ubottu> paipimenta: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<krishmish> peddy: there are the following options
<indus> hi
<krishmish> peddy: stun server, ports, relay server
<xQuasar> I've just installed Ubuntu, but the graphics seem to be a little slow. Do I have to install a driver for my graphics card (it's an integrated Intel graphics card, btw) for ubuntu?
<krishmish> peddy: and at the last, proxy server and browser option with which the configure browser is enabled
<ActionParsnip1> xQuasar: can you provide the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Peddy> krishmish, can you open 'gnome-network-properties'?
<Peddy> krishmish, is the proxy info entered in there/
<Si235> on unbuntu what do I do if I need to get into the rescue mode but I didn't set a root password, only a password for the default user it had me create?
<Peddy> ?
<Si235> I need to boot and stop freevo from starting.
<Si235> its hanging my system.
<ActionParsnip1> Si235: you can boot to root recovery mode and not need a password
<RickyTom_> hey can u give me the name for the best backup solution so that i should not get confused
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: there is no best anything
<krishmish> peddy: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: best is an opinion so is not concrete
<Si235> ActionPairs: I'm trying that it keeps asking me for a password, is there any other way to boot to not have Freevo start? It didn't do this before, and the only thing I changed in my system was the MTU for the network adapter.
<kisuke> si235 these are one and the same whenever you do somehing that requires root access it askes you for that password you made
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: one persons best is another mans worst
<Peddy> krishmish, System>Preferences>Network Proxy
<kisuke> !noroot | si235
<ubottu> si235: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<stargate> losher, i love you ^_^
<krishmish> peddy: yeah that i have already configured
<kisuke> !root |si235
<ubottu> si235: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Si235> kisuke, is !noroot a option on Grub?
<losher> stargate: something worked?
<krishmish> peddy: and i have applied it system wide
<Peddy> krishmish, is all the traffic on the computer going through the proxy?
<Peddy> right
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: you could use rsync to only backup what changes in a folder, or you can use one of the many tools to create timed backups which you can restore from
<Si235> yeah I was using Sudo and not logging in as root when I've been doing maintence on my system.
<dpr> hello to all i have a problem with network manager the it does not let me to enable wireless (it's grayed out) while my wifi adapter it's working properly (i can scan using the terminal "iwlist wlan2 scan" and  i can see the access points available) so anyone with any idea?
<krishmish> peddy: yes
<Peddy> krishmish, can you connect to the internet through your web browser?
<stargate> losher, just had to beat it with a stick, but i got it working ^_^
<krishmish> peddy: yes
<RickyTom_> alright can any one help me with a bootable backup on DVD so that i can keep the back up in DVD just like the new manufacturer do
<kisuke> si235 !noroot is a command for th bot in this room one moment please
<krishmish> peddy:  i can even update thru the terminal
<kisuke> !noroot > si235
<ubottu> si235, please see my private message
<Si235> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Si235> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<kisuke> si235 that help any?
<Si235> wait it started.
<Peddy> krishmish, go accounts>yahoo>Edit account
<Si235> it just took for ever.
<stargate> osher, and now i am writting it up in script form, so i can just auto run it when i install the os.   no more live cd for me.
<Si235> and looked like it was hung.
<Peddy> krishmish, what does the 'proxy' tab say?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: you can remaster the Live CD with different settings and updated packages
<krishmish> peddy: ok
<stargate> losher, and now i am writting it up in script form, so i can just auto run it when i install the os.   no more live cd for me.
<kisuke> si235 what are you tring to do that you started in recovery mode?
<losher> stargate: very cool,,,
<krishmish> peddy: its askin for proxy type, host, port username and password
<RickyTom_> i am sorry that was a jargon for me
<stargate> losher: ^_^ well, i'm off then,  thanks again ^_^
<Peddy> krishmish, can you choose 'gnome settings'?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: or you could use partimage to create an image of your partitions which you can then spit back onto the disk using the same tool to restore
<krishmish> peddy: yeah
<mordocai> Hello, i was wondering if someone knew of any small open source projects that could use a beginner to intermediate programmer. I don't have too much time to devote right now, but would like to get involved in something fairly simple. Language doesn't matter, though i'd prefer c++.
<Peddy> krishmish, under 'proxy type' choose 'use GNOME proxy settings'
<Si235> kisuke, I changed the MTU on my eth0 to 9000 to support Jumbo packets.
<krishmish> peddy: i did
<Boohbah> mordocai: sourceforge.net, kde.org
<alazyworkaholic> Does anyone know if stdin: error 0 on boot should be a serious or harmless error?
<Si235> I edited the interfaces file I had created so that the change would take place on reboot...
<krishmish> peddy: the error msg says, unable to connect
<RickyTom_> hey can u give the name of the application
<anybudy> I have connected to an ftp server using naulitus, but it cant change file permissions? any idea?
<krishmish> access denied, http proxy server forbids port 5050 tunnelling
<Boohbah> alazyworkaholic: depends on what script throws the error
<RickyTom_> i install right now
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: settings and updated packages is hardly jargon, the live CD is what you used to install the system. You can use remastering to change the ISO to have newer packages and add your own settings, kinda like customising the livecd
<Boohbah> krishmish: is that the right port?
<Si235> I installed unbuntu and it installed Freevo by default on my machine and it shows up on virtual console alt-F9.
<Peddy> krishmish, oh... -Do  you own the proxy?
<mordocai> Boohbah: Well yes, but searching through lists isn't exactly fun... i was hoping someone had run across something interesting.
<krishmish> peddy: yes
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: you cant use partimage from the installed system as the partitions are mounted and in use
<Si235> but I can quit it from there, but I don't want to start it automatically.
<onexused> I would like to log in with XDMCP to an Ubuntu host.  I followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess, but the host still doesn't show up in the XDMCP chooser and when I try to add its IP manually, I'm told it "didn't respond".
<krishmish> peddy: i do
<kisuke> si235 did you try undoing that in  ubuntu it self? linux recovery mode is not like winwoze's at all
<Boohbah> mordocai: 'interesting' is subjective
<krishmish> peddy: im using squid
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Peddy> krishmish, I imagine you'd have to enable port 5050 tunneling through SQUID. I don't know how, though
<kisuke> si235 windoze's*
<krishmish> peddy: ihave to open the port/
<Boohbah> mordocai: http://xwax.co.uk/ is very interesting to me, though you'll need some additional hardware to hack on it
<RickyTom_> thanx i will try that
<Peddy> krishmish, is the proxy server inside your LAN?
<krishmish> peddy: gimme a second lemme try opening that port
<dpr> hello to all i have a problem with network manager the it does not let me to enable wireless (it's grayed out) while my wifi adapter it's working properly (i can scan using the terminal "iwlist wlan2 scan" and  i can see the access points available) so anyone with any idea?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: in ic, please write the person's name you are addressing
<mordocai> Boohbah: Yes, but you could argue that anything is subjective :). And yeah.... that looks interesting, but i don't really have any money for extra hardware right now.
<wrapster> how do i check the memory currently installed on my machine
<alazyworkaholic> Boohbah: my netbook's F'd. I'm trying to recover the filesystem with e2fsck from a liveusb but not having luck. Starting to think it's hardware.
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: see how my text is highlighted for you, thats not an accident
<kisuke> .join #aircrack-ng
<meatbun> 0_0
<arooni_____> when i run from the command line: "/usr/bin/saytime -v 99 -f%P%l%M" i hear the comptuer speak the time.  but when i put that into crontab -e ... i hear nothing
<RickyTom_> ok
<ActionParsnip1> wrapster: reboot, ress esc when grub loads, select memtest
<kisuke> opps XD
<Miansc> im trying to make a new partition in vista, but im getting access denied.. any ideas?
<krishmish> peddy: okay, i opened port 5050
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: see how all my lines to you start with your name, thats how its done, you can use tab to autocomplete
<Boohbah> alazyworkaholic: oh yeah, do things run ok from the liveusb? that would determine hardware or software failure
<onexused> I would like to log in with XDMCP to an Ubuntu host.  I followed this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty/RemoteAccess, but the host still doesn't show up in the XDMCP chooser and when I try to add its IP manually, I'm told it "didn't respond".  How do I get this to work?
<krishmish> peddy: still the same issue
<baoji> Hello, I'm installing Karmic from a LiveCD. Ubiquity isn't playing nice -- any ideas for installing without using ubiquity -- e.g. copying contents of the cd to the hard drive?
<Boohbah> onexused: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX works for me
<Si235> oddly I think it was the mtu setting in my interfaces file that caused the problem.
<Si235> that doesn't make sense to me.
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: type: Actio   then press tab
<Si235> as I can ifconfig the interface and set the MTU and it works fine.
<wrapster> ActionParsnip1: is there no way i can just see how much of memory is currently installed ?
<kisuke> miansc several problems 1 you're useing windows, 2. you are not a member of the admin grop on said OS, 3 the channel for windows problems is #windows
<wrapster> without switching off..
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: then type what you want to say to me
<Boohbah> wrapster: free -m
<ActionParsnip1> wrapster: free -m
<anybudy> I have connected to an ftp server using naulitus, but it cant change file permissions? any idea?
<onexused> Boohbah: I saw that, but don't you have to already be logged in on the client to run that?
<shubbar> my computer keeps hanging up just before the login screen
<Si235> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<shubbar> could it be a graphic problem?
<Peddy> krishmish, try changing the 'pager' port to 80 or something in Yahoo account settings?
<kisuke> si235 any luck?
<Boohbah> onexused: what do you mean logged in on the client? the server does the authentication
<wrapster> Boohbah: this is sad.. free -m shows a total of 4G while i have 6
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1, hey is that fine
<krishmish> peddy: ok i did
<Boohbah> wrapster: does your kernel have highmem support?
<Si235> kisuke, I was able to boot back in...
<shubbar> i tried changing the power supply, but that didn't help
<Boohbah> wrapster: does your bios show all the memory?
<Si235> but I do need to know how to disable freevo from starting, and why the MTU would cause the system to hang when its on the freevo screen.
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: perfect :D
<onexused> Boohbah: I meant that my understanding was that a person had to have an account on the client to log into, then run freenx to log into an account on the server.  Is that true?
<wrapster> Boohbah: yes it does
<wrapster> the bios says ~6G
<krishmish> peddy: i tried using the same port as my proxy
<RickyTom_> thank you for teaching me that
<Peddy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<krishmish> and 80 too
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: it highlights the txt in a room of 1300 users and makes my client alert that someone talked to me
<baoji> Anyone with some ubiquity nous?
<wrapster> cant install VMs though i have memory...
<Boohbah> onexused: yes, as is true with all remote desktop protocols... i'm not sure what you're asking
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1, : thanks for teaching me that
<Peddy> krishmish, it still fails?
<wrapster> what can be done?
<Si235> kisuke: I would think that it has a configure script or something that is run to stop it from running.
<krishmish> yeah
<Peddy> krishmish, when it fails with port 80, what is the error?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: np man. good job
<onexused> Boohbah: With XDMCP, you don't have to log into the client.  That's what I want.  A 'thin client' sort of thing.
<krishmish> peddy: it doesnt show any...its still showing connecting
<krishmish> peddy: thats it
<wrapster> Boohbah: should i install PAE
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: hey i did the setting also just like you
<Si235> and what is the use of having a rescue mode if it asks for the root password when there isn't one?
<Si235> I just wanted to drop down to a shell.
<shubbar> i m planning to build a file server with software Raid5; Does anyone have recommendation on the hardware?
<Boohbah> wrapster: for 32-bit...
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: how do you mean?
<wrapster> yes
<Boohbah> onexused: but you have to be logged in to run the client.
<wrapster> Boohbah: im on 32bit ubuntu 9.04 only
<ActionParsnip1> wrapster: only if you have more than 4Gb ram with a 32bit CPU, otherwise just use 64bit Ubuntu
<Boohbah> wrapster: well then yes, you will have to enable PAE to address 6GB memory on a 32-bit platform
<Peddy> krishmish, try this for Google Talk - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5846942&postcount=3
<wrapster> yes i have 6G of ram
<Si235> shoudl I just remove the startup scripts for Freevo in the rc0.d and other related directories? or is there a better more reccomended method to stop it from automatically being started at boot up?
<alazyworkaholic> Boohbah: I get 4 stdin: error 0 messages a couple more about assuming drive cache: write through, more stdin's (~10) Showdow passowrds are now on, adduser: The user 'ubuntu already exists... & other more normal looking messages during boot of 9.10 A6 liveusb. Once that happens the machine works fine. I'm starting to think the ssd died (after 8 months light use???) because 10 e2fsck's eventually left the filesystem clea
<Peddy> krishmish, those are the settings you need to configure Gtalk with
<krishmish> peddy: ok
<anybudy> does using a kde software cause any performance issue under ubuntu?
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: hey can you help me with server edtion too
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: ask the channel
<Bluey> anybudy - well it depends whether or not your running it under gnome
<Boohbah> alazyworkaholic: well, i wouldn't be using a development distribution to determine hardware failure, use something more stable
<anybudy> yes under gnome
<Bluey> anybudy KDE apps under gnome will cause the cache cleaner to launch - it hurts nothing but it's annoying
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: i am sorry i did not understood that
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: instead of asking just me, ask everybody
<onexused> Boohbah: You have to be logged into -somewhere-.  You -don't- have to log in on the local machine with some things (XDMCP).  You log into the host/server -from- the local machine.
<Boohbah> anybudy: loading gtk+ and kdelibs will take some memory, yes
<Bluey> boohbah - true that
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: log a bug
<Si235> or is it init.d where I would remove the startup scripts?
<Bluey> action -- I did - it's a known bug
<onexused> Boohbah: But I won't keep arguing with you about it.
 * Si235 feels a little lost.
<alazyworkaholic> Unrelated... Can someone tell me if this is normal? Wireless transfer of 500MB between two laptops that are less than 2 meters from a wireless g router is going at 1 MB/s tops. Shouldn't I be able to hit ~5 MB/s working at 54 Mb/s?
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: cool
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: ok i hope you are bored with me
<kisuke> -si235 i beleve so
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: no its just good netiquette
<anybudy> only when running the software? it wont load it on every boot?
<kisuke> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<alazyworkaholic> Boohbah: ok, I'll try the beta when it comes out later & see if things work better. Thanks,
<krishmish> peddy: i got it working for gtalk
<chilli0> Are there any alarm programs available for ubuntu ?
<Bluey> chilli0 yes kontact
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: at
<baoji> Can I just copy a LiveCD to my filesystem to install, or do I need to do more?
<kisuke> chilli0 orage the calender program for ubuntu has an alarm function
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<Si235> also isn't there some sample interfaces files for network configuration so I can make sure I"m not doing somehting weird.
<anybudy> any ftp software recommendation for gnome?
<{g}> Hey, how do I find out which ubuntu version im running?
<ActionParsnip1> baoji: you can use special tools to put the live CD direct onto a US disk so I dont see why not, you will need to do a lot of the stuff the installer does manually
<Boohbah> alazyworkaholic: why not get a hardy or jaunty usb image?
<kisuke> baoji run the live cd and tha will walk you though an install after you click the install icon on the desktop
<ActionParsnip1> !ftp | anybudy
<ubottu> anybudy: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<ActionParsnip1> {g}: lsb_release -a
<harisund> {g}, I think lsb_release -a does it
<Bluey> anybudy client or server?
<{g}> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<baoji> kisuke, thanks. I'm running the LiveCD now and unfortunately the installer doesn't work, so I'm looking for alternatives :)
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: hey which application you recommended to me for backing up the windows partition
<Boohbah> Steil: i would check for a PEBKAC error on your end
<{g}> Is Reiser4 installed by default in Ubuntu9.04?
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: if you want the WHOLE partiton I'd go for partimage
<anybudy> Bluey:  client, I have tried naulitus, but it doesnt change the remote folder permissions
<baoji> ActionParsnip1, thank you. Yes, I imagine so. Obviously I'll need to create a user, for example. But the idea is workable in practice?
<Bluey> {g} try cat /etc/issue
<Bluey> anybudy - I use filezilla --
<{g}> Bluey: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> baoji: it can work, its just a bit messy. The installer is much more graceful
<Bluey> but if you want a command line instead of gui -- I use ncftp
<krishmish> peddy: im yet to get thru with yahoo
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: i have searched for the partimage but not able to get in add/remove list
<anybudy> Bluey: I couldnt find it in "add/remove softare"
<Boohbah> anybudy: also try lftp
<Faulty> Hello guys! I put Karmic Koala on a USB stick and omg how fast it is :D i'm so amazed the speed is incredible :)
<ActionParsnip1> !info partimage
<Bluey> anybudy hang on a sec...
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<krishmish> peddy: im now able to work with gtalk
<Boohbah> Faulty: omg so fast!!
<ActionParsnip1> RickyTom_: make sure you have the optional repos enabled in synaptic
<vadviktor> does anyone know how can I set the disc cash flush interval on ext4?
<anybudy> Bluey: FileZilla FTP client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<Faulty> Boohbah: yeah it's really fast blows my mind :D
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: ok wait
<Bluey> anybudy try:  sudo apt-cache search filezilla
<kisuke> baoji what error did you get?
<Si235> is it a bad idea to use Jumbo packets?
<Bluey> ooops sudo apt-get install filezilla
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: apt-cache doesnt need sudo
<ssk2> Si235: depends on context
<{g}> ActionParsnip1: is that better then cat /dev/sdax | gzip > x_backup ?
<Steil> 'Boohbah, why you say its my problem that gaybuntu site is not work?
<Bluey> action you are correct
<ActionParsnip1> {g}: its another way, not better, not worse
<ssk2> Si235: when streaming to my X-Box running XBMC it struggles with jumbos
<anybudy> Bluey: I am trying it.
<baoji> kisuke, installer crashed after completing the initial questions. The partitioner screen briefly came up and then crashed. Apport observed that it crashed with an AttributeError in install().
<Faulty> btw, i'm running on my dad's computer it has a Intel 7300 processor is that any good?
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: how much ram?
<kisuke> sounds like a bad install
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: only 2GB
<{g}> Hey People, another Question! I want to archive 100mb of textfiles and compress them as much as possible. will probably not read them for years. but i want to use a tool that will be available for as long as possible. what would you use? currently i think i will use "gzip -9".
<kisuke> baoji sounds like a bad burn
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: more than ive got
<anybudy> After password change network connection applet requires keyring on each login,
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: whats the system for?
<Si235> I have a layer 3 managed Gigabit / Fibre switch I'm connecting between my two comptuers.
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: it's just for office stuff but when i'm around it's a bit different you know :)
<Si235> and my PPC machine supports jumbo packets pretty well.
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: then its way more than he'll need
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: you dont need a ferarri to drive to the shops and back once a day
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: do you also have E-7300? :D
<alazyworkaholic> Anyone know of a good writeup on how ubuntu one's supposed to work to synchronize files?
<vadviktor> does anyone know how can I set the disc cash flush interval on ext4?
<kisuke> sudo apt-get subversion
<kisuke> \opps wrong window XD
<anybudy> Bluey: thank you.
<Bluey> anybudy that work?
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: i run a full compiz deskto pwith all the bells and whictles on a cpu half that speed and only one core
<kisuke> {g} try p7zip
<anybudy> Bluey: yes, thank you.
<RickyTom_> ActionParsnip1: thankyou very much
<Bluey> anybudy -- ur welcome - enjoy!
<chilli0> ActionParsnip1:  How do i use at?
<baoji> kisuke, I'm hoping it isn't because I have limited access to a CD-burner. I have reinstalled ubiquity (and  now am installing parted) into memory which I would think would ameliorate a bad burn.
<kisuke> baoji try re burning the CD
<RHELee> What do you think of ext4?
<fedrawi> Why firefox consumption and xorg up 80% of the Wizard
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: its very primitive. let me find a guide
<chilli0> ActionParsnip1:  k
<fedrawi> The Ram is currently only 500 megabytes
<kisuke> baoji that should work
<Gnea> fedrawi: it's not working?
<anybudy> Bluey: I wish I could use naulitus, I also wonder the cause of it, why it doesnt change the perms...
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV   read the very bottom. Just change the command to something like: mplayer Pantera\ Cowboys\ from\hell.mp3 or something and leave your speakers on ;)
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: nice :) the only downside with this mothearboard is the the graphics card is intergrated
<Bluey> anybudy -- well ftp requires an ftp client - and they are a plenty --
<fedrawi> Gnea, How to solve the problem, please
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: gotta buy a PCI-E card
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: i have integrated nvidia here
<fedrawi> I'm sorry for my weak
<Gnea> fedrawi: you haven't pinpointed the problem. please do so.
<Bluey> action - me too
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: if he's only browsing the web, why is a big beefy gfx card needed?
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: this is Intel X4500
<Boohbah> Faulty: are you going to do some heavy 3d gaming on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: those are supported nicely
<Gnea> fedrawi: are you talking about the installer on the livecd?
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: because I like to play games sometime :P... and Ubuntu is not installed on this computer I'm just running it of a USB Stick
<fedrawi> Gnea, I have a processor consumes more of RAM
<anybudy> Bluey: yes you are right but it raises another question for me, I used "add/remove software" button on my gnome menu to search for filezilla
<Flannel> fedrawi: Would you prefer support in arabic?
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: i though this was mainly office + web based. If you want games grab an nvidia card and you will have an easy life
<anybudy> Bluey: "FileZilla FTP client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type"
<Boohbah> anybudy: you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories through "Software Sources"
<fedrawi> Flannel, I did not have a solution
<Gnea> !arabic | fedrawi
<ubottu> fedrawi: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Bluey> anybudy should be under applications/internet
<Boohbah> anybudy: oh really, that's strange
<fedrawi> Gnea, yes
<ActionParsnip1> chilli0: nice huh, you could write a script to use zenity too to show a popup onscreen and suchlike
<fedrawi> ok ubottu
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: Yeah that's true but .. hmm yes it's my dad's computer but I could get a new graphics card ...
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: provided there is a slot for one, some intels game ok though
<Gnea> fedrawi: they can probably help you better than I/we can :)
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: my own computer is a AMD 3200 + ... LOL my friends say I live in the stone age :D :D
<Boohbah> anybudy: i just installed filezilla on a 32-bit machine with karmic...
<fedrawi> Gnea,  I can not find one of the Arabian Canal
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: my most powerful is a 3000 AM2 Semperon
<Boohbah> fedrawi: /join #ubuntu-arabic
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: i have old systems galore
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<Gnea> fedrawi: in your xchat window, type this:  /join #ubuntu-arabic
<anybudy> Boohbah: i installed it using command line as Bluey recommended.
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: hihi :)
<ActionParsnip1> Faulty: if it does what you need at an acceptible speed, save your money
<fedrawi> Gnea, No one is the Arabian Canal
<anybudy> Boohbah: but the "add/remove software" says : "FileZilla FTP client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type"
<Gnea> fedrawi: oh my...
<fedrawi> Gnea,  Do you understand my problem
<DeathFox> how do i change the logon image in ubuntu
<Gnea> fedrawi: not entirely, but I can try
<DeathFox> i wanted to customize it
<Faulty> ActionParsnip1: yeah I have not even tried playing games on it just because I heard alot of bad things about this X4500
<Boohbah> anybudy: as long as you can install it with apt-get that's fine... i don't use the add/remove software
<fedrawi> Gnea,  Why the processor consumes more of RAM
<Gnea> fedrawi: I want to understand - are you trying to install the system or is it already installed to the hard drive?
<Boohbah> fedrawi: Xorg and firefox are CPU-intensive, they have to draw lots of graphics... you may reduce memory/CPU usage by disabling compiz if it's running
<fedrawi> Gnea,  Sticky
<Ubunuing> hello :) was wondering if someone has received an invite to google wave yet
<Si235> how do I test my network configuration from the interface file and have it reload?
<Gnea> fedrawi: does that mean it's running off of the hard drive?
<ActionParsnip1> Boohbah: ive found the alpha flash in firefox uses less cpu than the one on the repos
<fedrawi> To Aastkhaddm compiz
<Boohbah> fedrawi: and a system running from livecd or liveusb will consume more resources than a system installed on your hard drive
<ActionParsnip1> Boohbah: well the alpha 64bit one
<Bluey> action -- true that...
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: i jumped to chrome now, its spiffy
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip1: good to hear 64-bit flash is getting better, maybe i can upgrade to a 64-bit desktop soon :)
<fedrawi> Gnea, I installed on the hard drive
<fedrawi> Boohbah,  I installed on the hard drive
<Bluey> action - Is chrome available for linux?
<kisuke> bluey yes it is
<Gnea> fedrawi: What speed is your CPU?
<Bluey> kisuke - let me see if I can find it...
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: indeed
<DeathFox> how do i change the login image in ubunutu
<Boohbah> Bluey: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Bluey> thanks
<kisuke> bluey i have it right here
<Bluey> ahh it's a beta....
<fedrawi> Gnea, http://www.fpaste.org/Ewds/
<Bluey> yeah I got that in firefox...
<Boohbah> Bluey: yes, the linux version is very new... very exciting!
<Si235> is there a way to have synergy work in the GDM login window?
<ActionParsnip1> DeathFox: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/09/22/how-to-change-your-login-screen-in-ubuntugnome/
<Si235> it works fine in X11, but not in my login windo.
<Boohbah> Bluey: webkit beats gecko hard.
<Bluey> okay reading page now...
<paipimenta> alright... I booted up with a Live CD, now I need to know how to resize my /dev/sda2
<paipimenta> I ran sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Boohbah> paipimenta: gparted
<Si235> when the login window is active (gdm), is it running under X11?
<Gnea> fedrawi: at 512M of ram, it can consume a lot of swap if you have a lot of programs running. In addition, gnome programs themselves can be memory-intensive hogs.
<Boohbah> paipimenta: gksudo gparted
<paipimenta> it's a LVM partition!
<Evelina> How do I get sed to work whatever the pattern is uppercase or lowercase? Is there any way to let sed do the replacement independent of characters case?
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: copy or symlink the libflashplugin.so file in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/   and run chrome with: chromium-browser --enable-plugins
<paipimenta> gparted doesn't support that
<Boohbah> paipimenta: oh, oh, don't do that then! :)
<paipimenta> will fdisk work?
<Bluey> action - I am trying to find d/l now
<paipimenta> and if so, i ran sudo fdisk /dev/sda... does x, c change # of cylinders on certain partition? or whole disk?
<Boohbah> paipimenta: no, use lvm tools https://www.redhat.com/archives/linux-lvm/2006-August/msg00081.html
<fedrawi> Gnea, I will show pictures of the consumption ok
<Gnea> fedrawi: okay
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: use the link Boohbah gave: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: add repo, add key, apt-get install
<Bluey> action - I am there --
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: then run: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kisuke> bluey tutorial right here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<Si235> I figured out what caused my system to hang, apparently when I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file, I set mtu=9000 instead of mtu 9000, and that equals sign caused a system freeze that eventually I was able to bypass by booting with system networking disabled from the grub boot loader rescue menu.
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: click the green arro on the site to reveal the repo address
<paipimenta> awww... but I want to install Windows on an NTFS partition that I'm going to create
<paipimenta> I can't install Windows on a logical volume, can I?
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<ActionParsnip1> paipimenta: sure you can
<Madsy> Where has libqt4-phonon and libqt4-phonon-dev gone? Anyone knows?
<Gnea> paipimenta: the people in ##windows could give you a more definitive answer
<Bluey> didn't work let me try agian
<bogdan> hello matherfuckers
<paipimenta> can I burn an .iso straight from USB to DVD? I don't think I'll have enough space to download or copy that windows iso to hard disk
<jobhopeful> whats the best feature coming in 9.10?
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | jobhopeful
<ubottu> jobhopeful: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip1> !best | jobhopeful
<ubottu> jobhopeful: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bogdan> is any matherfucker onthis page ?
<Si235> I can't beleive how many people are on this forum, its literally over a 1000, insanely cool.
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<whois> bogdan: watch your language.
<jobhopeful> damn  I was just womdering shesh
<EasyTUX> Deryl is the fuckiest person, I've ever known anybody to be so fucking sucking MAD !!! though efnet rules surely...
<paipimenta> not especially.. .when you get lost in the scroll
<wrapster> Boohbah: what i get after a reboot is even more weird... i have 6G of memory and it shows ~8
<fedrawi> Gnea,  http://www.7ammil.com/upfiles/oyh84115.jpg
<Si235> there is a energy that is really cool here.
<wrapster> 5.7G +2.4
<Si235> I just wish I could fully move from OS X into linux, but baby steps.
<bogdan> chill out gays
<ActionParsnip1> !ohmy | EasyTUX
<ubottu> EasyTUX: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<csaba_> I have a list of PIDs in a file, how can I kill them all with one command? kill -9 | cat file didn't work
<jobhopeful> os x sux!
<kisuke> !language | bogdan
<ubottu> bogdan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip1> csaba_: kill -9 < file     maybe
<jobhopeful> i dont like it at all
<EasyTUX> ubottu: Ok ubuntu botty... ;)
<ActionParsnip1> jobhopeful: do you have an ubuntu question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fedrawi> Gnea, firefox Almstvh not consume much because I did not open many sites
<paipimenta> hmmm.... my lvm pvs says it's 25G, and my lvm vgs says it's 25G
<jobhopeful> ubottu is annoying
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is annoying
<paipimenta> but fdisk says the partition takes up the entire disk space
<Madsy> csaba_: I don't know if it is the best approach, but you could use use cat and xargs.
<Bluey> installing chromium now...
<jobhopeful> well that explains it
<paipimenta> or, the second partition takes cylinder 26-7297 out of 7297 possible
<EasyTUX> Error: Ok ubuntu botty... :)
<browncouch> anyone here know how to access an ftp server behind a router? I have my ports set up properly...please be nice :)
<ActionParsnip1> Bluey: nice, remember the 2 extra steps
<csaba_> ActionParsnip1, Madsy: isn't there something like an exec command which can do this?
<Madsy> Not that I know of.
<randy2009> can someone give me a link on how cpu usage/load works in ubuntu?
<nazgjunk> browncouch: it should work when your portforwards are set up right
<Madsy> kill takes one process at a time. killall can take regex.
<ActionParsnip1> browncouch: you must forward a port to the port you are running FTP on (usually 21), some routers only allow ports to be forwarded from the same por external to the same internal port
<paipimenta> off to #lvm
<Si235> what does it mean when a process has a question mark to the right of the PID?
<browncouch> well it works internally...but I must not be logging into it properly... i am kind of new to server setup
<OzFalcon> Hey can anyone open pavucontrol?
<Gnea> fedrawi: well, your list there is only semi-complete, so I'm guessing that there are a LOT of programs running - they all add up
<ActionParsnip1> csaba_: for pidnum in cat file; do kill -9 $pidnum; done
<OzFalcon> mine has just stopped working for some reason. (9.04)
<Gnea> fedrawi: my suggestion would be to either add more RAM to the system (1G or 2G total should run very nicely), or use a version of Ubuntu that is less resource-intensive, such as Xubuntu
<OzFalcon> Can everyone open pulse audio control or just me having problems?
<Bluey> works!
<fedrawi> Gnea, Believe me, I did not bother many programs
<OzFalcon> Bluey, pavucontol?
<Si235> does anyone here run Maya 2009 or similar on Ubuntu?
<iceroot> can you recommend an imap-client for CLI? maybe something with a little menu (like yast or other ncurse-stuff)
<Bluey> ozfalcon - what's that?
<paipimenta> I've got one hard disk, two partitions, a /boot and a root LVM
<baoji> kisuke, no luck after reinstalling parted & ubiquity.
<OzFalcon> Can you run pavucontrol?
<csaba_> ActionParsnip1: ah good, I just needed to put cat test between ` `
<Gnea> fedrawi: Right, but the default Ubuntu uses Gnome, which is itself memory-intensive.
<kelto> hi =)
<ActionParsnip1> csaba_: nice
<Bluey> ozfalcon I don't know - I've never/seen heard of it..
<paipimenta> I want 3 partitions, one boot, one lVM, and one NTFS
<OzFalcon> nevermind
<paipimenta> how do I shrink the LVM partition? I already shrank the vg and the pv to 25Gig
<Bluey> ozfalcon - nope says I can install it...
<sinan> i am having some trouble booting up, something about fsck complaining that last mount time was in the future. The exact error message is here (http://pastie.org/637760), any ideas?
<Bluey> ozfalcon - what does it do?
<paipimenta> but the partition still takes up all but 25 of the 7297 cylinders on my HD
<zaoul> How can I run zenmap as root? I get : warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning) gtk.GtkWarning: could not open display
<fedrawi> Gnea, My memory 4g
<Gnea> fedrawi: The only thing that looks odd there would be rsyslog, so if it's writing to a database, that could be taking up a lot of resources.
<disappearedng> Hey anyone can recommend me some good flow chart software on linux to draft my app
<Gnea> fedrawi: good point - I hadn't noticed that. You said initially 500M
<zaoul> disappearedng: kivio or dia
<zaoul> disappearedng: or use a mindmap
<DuckGod> hey can someone help me out?
<zaoul> disappearedng: freemind
<zaoul> so yea zenmap anyone?
<zaoul> as root
<disappearedng> DIA sucks
<ActionParsnip1> csaba_: if its something you use a lot, make a script that takes an arg (the file name) and will kill the PIDs for you
<paipimenta> sudo zenmap :-D
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | DuckGod
<ubottu> DuckGod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csaba_> ActionParsnip1: yeah I'll do just that thanks
<zaoul> paipimenta: :-D ... its 4am thats my excuse
<zaoul> thanks
<Bluey> thanks for the tips on chromium will try it out tomorrow --
<disappearedng> I like this pipe syntax implemented inside ubottu
<Bluey> off to bed...
<paipimenta> woo hoo! it worked!
<paipimenta> I need some voice here
<paipimenta> no prob zaoul
<masutaa> hello
<paipimenta> wow... time to hit up some enterprise linux rooms for this partition crap
<paipimenta> (and by enterprise linux rooms, I mean my bed)
<DuckGod> ok so when i try to install jaunty on my second pc it installs all the way then when i reboot it says existing intel boot agent and wont go any further....
<kisuke> baoji what does sudo lspci -vv rrturn (sudo because w/o it you tend to miss things
<Si235> okay I identified the init scripts that invoke the startup of Freevo in the /etc/init.d , would there be anywhere else I would have to look for it starting up its services, or issues I could encounter?
<OzFalcon> Bluey, It's the Pulse Audio control panel.
<fedrawi> Gnea, I said that he is unable to absorb dislocated 500
<OzFalcon> Bluey, Problem solved now.
<Gnea> fedrawi: Sorry, I misunderstood.
<browncouch> sinan still around?
<masutaa> just installed jaunty.. I have ati rage128 and I want to know if ubuntu is using ati's drivers or not
<masutaa> since it's kinda slow
<sinan> browncouch: i am here :)
<kisuke> baoji place it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fedrawi> Gnea, I thank you very important because you are respectful and pleasant and helpful
<G_A_C> anyone know if there's a specific channel for Karmic discussion?
<fedrawi> Gnea, اسف على ازعاجك اخي
<browncouch> sinan: I don't know what it would be called but may there is a file you can edit with gedit or vim somewhere in root
<fedrawi> Gnea, Sorry to bother my brother
<ActionParsnip1> !karmic | G_A_C
<ubottu> G_A_C: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<onats> anyone know of a good music visualizer?
<G_A_C> ta :)
<DuckGod> and hitting that will bypass the bootagent?
<kisuke> baoji and place the link here
<Error> ubottu: You're as intelligent as deryl neh ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sinan> browncouch: what is the file related to ? how can i find it ?
<browncouch> sinan:one of your scripts in init.d is messed up for some reason
<baoji> kisuke, http://paste.ubuntu.com/282819/
<Error> ubottu: :)
<sinan> browncouch: how do you suggest i proceed from here?
<masutaa> brb
<Error> ubottu: Stupid bot !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Stupid bot !
<browncouch> sinan: possibly a result with a change in bios...or something...I wouls suggest googling for the file that holds mounting history...or a log of some sort...i am googling...to see if i can find the related file
<baoji> kisuke, unfortunately I have to go now, but thanks for your help! I will leave IRC up in case you want to /msg me. Perhaps I'll run into you later... :)
<sinan> browncouch: i have the syslog and dmesg, but can't find much useful stuff there
<Error> ubottu: bot !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot !
<Error> ubottu: ubuntu !
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu !
<kisuke> !raid > kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<Gnea> fedrawi: you are welcome
<bullgard> Yesterday I installed Empathy. It worked. Today the Contact List reports: "New Jabber Account; Name in use". What does that mean? I cannot see any contact names in the Contact List.
<DuckGod> ok so when i try to install jaunty on my second pc it installs all the way then when i reboot it says existing intel boot agent and wont go any further....how do i bypass that?
<Sorry> ubottu: u shit !
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: someone is logged on with the same name, or you are logged i someplace else
<Sorry> O!
<timClicks> launchpad Q, is there a way to configure mailing lists to default to reply to the list, rather than the sender?
<Boohbah> Sorry: please stop the bot abuse
<browncouch> sinan:this is happening when you try to login and mount your hd?
<Sorry> Boohbah: Sorry, are you a bot ?
<sinan> browncouch: when booting up
<bullgard> ActionParsnip1: What do you mean by "name"?
<Boohbah> Sorry: no
<Sorry> np
<Sorry> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: the user name you are trying to logon with
<sinan> browncouch: i will try to restart in single-user mode and see what happens :)
<miron721> Ok, I have no idea on what to do here. So I installed ubuntu through a live cd, worked perfectly, no issues. Wrote over an existing partition. I tried booting and it's just been stuck blinking "_" for about 4 hours or so.
<miron721> Anyone know of a fix?
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: what changed to trigger the issue?
<miron721> Nothing changed. Went from only windows, no grub to overwriting an old unused partition. Don't know if that partition ever worked, salvaged the hdd from an old computer
<miron721> I reformatted it though, so I don't think it's an hdd issue
<Miansc> hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> did you verify the CD once initially booted to? Did you MD5 check the ISO you used?
<kisuke> actionparsnip1 miron721 sounds like a GRUB config problem
<Miansc> im trying to boot from the cd on startup to install
<Miansc> i dunnowhic f key to press but
<godstar> kisuke: did you fix your issues from yesterday?
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: does grub load before the cursor flashes?
<Miansc> does anyone know??
<kisuke> godsatr nope
<kisuke> godstar nope
<miron721> ActionParsnip1, Yeah, grub loads. Neither the regular option or the recovery version work. Haven't tried windows or memtest though
<godstar> Miansc: try F12 for the boot menu
<masutaa> miron721: I've seen problems in hdds where the boot sectors were damaged.  it's rare but it happens
<Miansc> i did
<Miansc> well pretty sure i did
<godstar> Miansc: try F2 or Delete Key for BIOS
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: do you get the loading splash screen and the bar progressing?
<bullgard> ActionParsnip1: As far as I know, Empathy does use a "user name" to log on the Jabber network. Rather, it uses a Jabber identity. Do you mean the Jabber identity JID?
<kisuke> mainsc press "enter" or "return" depending on your keyboard
<Miansc> kk
<Miansc> ill try enter f12 and delete lol
<Miansc> brb
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: if thats what it uses, sure
<godstar> kisuke: Sorry to hear
<masutaa> miron721: get ubcd and check/repair your hdd.  you might also try low-level formatting your hdd
<miron721> ActionParsnip1, Nope, and with my laptop running nbr, it usually flashes the _ for a few seconds, then flashes a few lines of text then the splash
<miron721> masutaa, I can do all that from the live cd, right? I installed ubuntu because my windows is broken somehow. So I only have my netbook without a cd drive.
<bullgard> ActionParsnip1: I doubt hat you are right. I am using the same JID today as yeserday, and it worked yesterday.
<ActionParsnip1> ok, did you install video drivers recently?
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: but if you are logged in elsewhere will it still let you log in where you are now?
<miron721> ActionParsnip1, Nope, this is the first boot. Fresh from install
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: ok then i would check the cd you installed with as well as md5 test the iso
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: a bad disk will make a bad install
<godstar> miron721: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<godstar> miron721: if you already have it installed on your SSD, disregard.
<miron721> godstar, Not using ssds, if that makes a difference.
<godstar> miron721: you can still follow that guide for IDE / sata drives.
<bullgard> ActionParsnip1: Yesterday I was logged in on my computer T43. Today I'm trying to login on my computer T43. Today it fails. My JID is not logged in elsewhere as far as I know.
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: i'm not overly familiar with jabber but thats all i can think it would be
<ja2> Hi, I'd like to recompile the kernel, but would like to start the configuration from what I already have from ubuntu 8.04. There is no config.gz in /proc. Anyone who know where to get the x86_64 config for the ubuntu 8.04 2.6.24-24 kernel?
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: you ould find a site or tool that could test if you were online or not, or use a different account to check
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard: otherwise i'm outta ideas
<miron721> Ok, did the "Check disk integrity" off the boot cd. No errors found. And I deleted the .iso I burned it from, should I make another cd and try intalling again
<Guest12345> Where can I find Ubuntu 9.10 Beta?
<godstar> miron721: are you trying to install Ubuntu on your netbook?
<miron721> godstar, No, got ubuntu nbr running fine. I'm trying to install on my desktop
<godstar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<godstar> miron721: 1 HDD or 2?
<Guest12345> No, not Alpha 6. Is the beta release supposed to come out today?
<Guest39493> who changes my nick ????????????
<ActionParsnip1> miron721: if the cd is ok, chances are the image was too, you SHOULD check before burning.
<godstar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Flannel> Guest39493: #ubuntu+1 is the place to go to ask questions about Karmic, this channe is only for supported releases of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip1> Guest39493: the system, there is somebody already called "you" logged onto the server
<ja2> Solved. Found my config.
<godstar> miron721: where are you having trouble during the install?
<miron721> godstar, install went perfectly. No errors. And it's 2 sata hdds, 1 sata optical drive
<godstar> miron721: then what is the problem?
<miron721> godstar, it doesn't boot. Without the cd in, I select ubuntu in the grub, and it sticks at a flashing "_". Longest I've left it is 4 hours.
<godstar> hmm
<kisuke1> mirion i still say it sounds like grub was configured wrong
<godstar> miron721: do you have anything on the separate HDD? If not reload Ubuntu on it. You could also put gparted on a flash drive reformation the HDD that wont boot.
<miron721> kisuke, That might be. How would I fix that? Keeping in mind I don't have anything that can boot on here other than the live cd.
<godstar> /gparted on a flash drive and reformat/
<kisuke> mirion can you see your hard didk in the live CD?
<chu> hey, my wireless is rather shameful under Linux; honestly I never tried it under Windows, but I have a friend who has a similar-era laptop, and his can reach my wirless network fine from my front room (He gets about 60% connection on Windows Vista), but I cannot get anything. I saw a post on the Ubuntu forums which said something to the effect of "check your hardware drivers", which I have done, but under hardware drivers I only have my nvidia drivers as an opti
<kisuke> mirion721 can you see your hard disk in the Live CDS?
<miron721> kisuke, I could see it in the installer, let me check if I can browse files
<godstar> miron721: you can run your live cd and install gparted from add/remove. Keep in mind that any added apps you run in your live cd will be thrown into ram. Once you have gparted installed, you can reformat the HDD in question.
<miron721> godstar, Do I have to reformat the entire disk? I've got a bunch of stuff I don't want to lose, and no external drives
<kisuke> godstar grub misconfig maybe?
<miron721> Is there a way I can check the data to see if that's the issue, without reformatting?
<kisuke> godstar for mirion721 i mean
<hanshenrik> hanshenrik@hanshenrik-laptop:~/Desktop/otserv$ sudo su
<hanshenrik> [sudo] password for hanshenrik:
<hanshenrik> root@hanshenrik-laptop:/home/hanshenrik/Desktop/otserv# ./otserv
<hanshenrik> bash: ./otserv: Permission denied
<FloodBot1> hanshenrik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanshenrik> seriously.. wtf?
<godstar> miron721: you can copy your files over using the Live Cd. You will need to try to mount your HDD in question while in the live cd session.
<godstar> kisuke: could be.
<joaopinto> miron721, you don't need to format do reinstall grub
<joaopinto> formating will not resolve your problem
<joaopinto> unless the filesystem is corrupted, which is unlikely
<kisuke> godstar: tring to see if he can get to menu.lst should tell us something...
<jussi01> hanshenrik: sudo -i not sudo su
<kisuke> miron721: can you access you HDD?
<miron721> Ok, well, I can see the different partitions in nautilus
<joaopinto> !root | hanshenrik
<ubottu> hanshenrik: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussi01> hanshenrik: and then make sure the otserv is executable
<godstar> miron721: can you even access recovery console (hitting ESC) key during grub boot?
<jussi01> hanshenrik: lastly, please dont use acronyms that mean swear words. :)
<hanshenrik> i am sure the otserv is executable, i can run the same executable from any other directory, and "sudo" got same access denied
<miron721> No problem accessing files on the live cd
<gerd> lkj
<gerd> ?
<gerd> ?
<FloodBot1> gerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<miron721> godstar, I'll reboot and try.
<gerd> ?
<kisuke> miron721: what files are in your /media folder?
<gerd> -_-;;
<godstar> miron721: copy your files over in the live session and reload Ubuntu. May save you time.
<gerd> nothing
<hanshenrik> chmod 777 *           now it runs just fine
<gerd> hul...;;;;;
<godstar> miron721: if you can reach recovery console w the ESC key, drop to root shell with networking and run apt-get update.
<ArdyaBigAsshole> !
<jony123> how would i mount a nfts partion on my harddisk
<browncouch> chu?
<ActionParsnip1> !ntfs3g | jony123
<ubottu> jony123: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<godstar> jony123: go to add/remove and type ntfs in the search
<jussi01> ArdyaBigAsshole: please change your nick to something more family friendly, thanks
<miron721> godstar, Does the same thing. Flashing _
<hanshenrik> i didnt even know "sudo" could get access denied on localhost - any1 know what number chmod must be, for SUDO to get access denied?
<kisuke> godstar: ntfs is inculded in ubuntu
<miron721> Just a second, switching from laggy wireless to fast wired.
<kisuke> godstar:  i use it freaquently
<jussi01> hanshenrik: is your user in the admin group?
<jony123> cheers
<hanshenrik> jussi01: yup
<kisuke> !ntfs | jony123
<hanshenrik> jussi01: think so at least
<ubottu> jony123: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jussi01> hanshenrik: does sudo work with other items?
<hanshenrik> jussi01: yup
<godstar> kisuke: you're correct, it should automount ntfs.
<hanshenrik> jussi01: like apt-get
<jussi01> hanshenrik: curious. and you are certain the file is executable?
<hanshenrik> jussi01: yup, i could run the same exe from any other directory, and it runned fine after i did chmod 777 *
<ArdyaTrouDuCul> jussi01: Okey ?...
<kisuke> godstar: unless is removable drive
<jussi01> ArdyaTrouDuCul: changing the language isnt really helpful
<miron> Ok, back
<miron721> Ok, back again. Stupid connection
<kisuke> !sudo | jussi01
<miron721> Er, still here
<ubottu> jussi01: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Si235> okay fixed freevo from starting up by removing any of the /etc/init.d freevo startup files :)
<Si235> woot.
<ArdyaTrouDuCul> jussi01: !BIG though I'd like to enlarge its...
<kisuke> miron721: what is the content of your /media folder?
<ArdyaGrosEncule> !
<miron721> kisuke, Just a minute, booting back into the live cd
<jussi01> ArdyaGrosEncule: I said family friendly please. If you cant manage that, Ill set a forward to #ubuntu-ops until you can. :)
<kisuke> miron721: kk
<hanshenrik> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hanshenrik> "Instead, realise the truth... there is no spoon"..
<hanshenrik> matrix-quote? :p
<error404notfound> in karmic, pidgin is replaced with empathy? why? i think pidgin is better.
<linux-ops>  ?
<kisuke> !ot | hanshenrik
<hanshenrik> error404notfound: why dont ask in #ubuntu+1 instead? :P
<ubottu> hanshenrik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iceroot> what is the refresh-key for lynx?
<kisuke> iceroot:  try F5
<hanshenrik> kisuke: so you really think that question fits better here than in #ubuntu+1?
<iceroot> kisuke: nope
<miron721> kisuke, Empty on booting the live cd. Though I have 6 seperate partitions I can mount. I forgot windows always adds a 200 megabyte partition for pretty much no reason
<ActionParsnip1> error404notfound: you can install pidgin freely
<miron721> Wait, that 200 meg partition has some boot stuff in it. Could that be the issue?
<DuckGod> when i turn on my second computer after installing jaunty it says reboot and select proper boot device....?
<kisuke> miron721: can you mount your /boot or ubuntu partitions?
<Gnea> DuckGod: it does?
<miron721> kisuke, Yup, in it now
<DuckGod> yeah whats up with that?
<Gnea> where does it say that?
<stefg> DuckGod: that means either there is no bootloader installed on the right disk, or the bios can't see it
<DuckGod> first thing it says when i turn it on
<kisuke> go to /boot/grub/ please post menu.lst to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> so, after POST?
<DuckGod> yes
<Gnea> DuckGod: sounds like the incorrect MBR was selected at install time - should be /dev/sda (MBR of the firt disk or something like that) not a partition
<DuckGod> its just wierd cause i did it with the same live cd i installed jaunty on this pc
<KoolD> Hey. I am trying to resize an ext4 partition. But the live usb that i have does not seem to support ext4. Gparted in this live distro shows the ext4 partition as ext3. is it okay to resize it anyway??
<stefg> DuckGod: so first double check your bios settings for correct boot order and device settings
<DuckGod> ive changed the boot order many times trying to get it to work
<stefg> KoolD: i don't think so. at least have a backup first
<DuckGod> should i try turning on plug an play os?
<kisuke> miron721: ?
<miron721> Whoa, this recognizes my obscure wireless card. Never noticed that before.
<KoolD> stefg: guess i'll backup then. Thanks
<miron721> Augh, stupid cat tore out the network cable. Ok, it's paste.ubuntu.com/282840/
<firecrotch> KoolD: the livecd that you're using... what distro/version is it?
<stefg> DuckGod: that doesn't matter. the best thing you could do is boot up the Desktop live cd on the box in question and join this channel from there
<honey^moon> oooooooooooooooo
<DuckGod> ok
<honey^moon> ooooooo
<Lloir> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kisuke> miron721: kk one min installing gparted
<Lloir> nvm thought i was on a diff chan on a diff server
<honey^moon> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<KoolD> firecrotch: its backtrack 4. Its based on ubuntu.
<honey^moon> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<honey^moon> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<FloodBot1> honey^moon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<honey^moon> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dazhi> wok
<kyja> wyvern is alive again !!
<jakerue> I just erased an NTFS, formatted at ext3, added it to my root partition.  Now when I boot into my home the new size is not recognized.  What am I missing?
<DuckGod> when i use the live cd it acts like everything is normal
<dazhi> it
<firecrotch> KoolD: I would recommend not even trying to do the resize with older versions of resizing tools, even though ext4 is supposed to be 100% backwards compatible - there are reports of problems
<Gnea> DuckGod: again, you need to select the correct disk to install grub to
<stefg> jakerue: what it exactly did you do to 'add it to your root partition' ?
<jakerue> stefg I used gparted resize
<DuckGod> so just choosing the use whole drive dosent work?>
<jakerue> stefg: you can see the results of my fdisk -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282842/
<stefg> jakerue: so far, so good. and what does df -h tell?
<Gnea> DuckGod: that's a different section
<DuckGod> Gnea if i installed it while my box had an intel network card do you think that could possible be the problem?
<Gnea> DuckGod: the part I'm talking about is at the very end of the installation phase
<KoolD> firecrotch: so would it be alright if i try to resize with ubuntu?
<miron-desktop> Miron721 here, my laptop seems to be dropping it's connection a lot so I'm on on the live cd as well
<godstar> KoolD: I would think you would be okay to resize.
<kisuke> godstar paste.ubuntu.com/282840/ miron721's menu.lst
<DuckGod> at the end of my installer it just tells me to reboot an thats it it dosent give me any other options
<Gnea> DuckGod: okay, I'll try to explain it in more layman's terms - if you have a keg of beer, and a pitcher, and a glass, and if you tell someone to fill the pitcher from the keg in order to fill their glasses, and if the person empties the keg into his mouth into the pitcher, then nobody gets beer.
<godstar> kisuke: k
<KoolD> thanks then i'm off to resize
<jakerue> stefg: I am using the liveCD, should I mount my sda6 first and and df -h from there?
<Gnea> DuckGod: it's the same idea here - grub isn't getting installed to the MBR of the hard drive, so it won't boot
<ursus> Hello! I have a DVD image (iso), and I would like to burn it. The problem is, that the iso file is a little bit larger than the capacity of my disk. How could I solve it?
<Gnea> DuckGod: rather, into his mouth INSTEAD of into the pitcher
<puting> hello
<Gnea> DuckGod: or shall I use another example?
<browncouch> will someone verify my ftp???  24.116.22.203   anonymous
<puting> do you know kobuntu server?
<browncouch> tell me what you think of the picture lol
<DuckGod> that works...
<Gnea> !ot | browncouch
<ubottu> browncouch: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<KasdK> Anyone here a lawyer?
<ActionParsnip1> browncouch: looks like im connected
<KasdK> or pretty keen on law issues?
<jakerue> browncouch: I logged in
<browncouch> sweet!
<Sitowlan> browncouch, 21/tcp filtered ftp
<jussi01> !ot | KasdK
<ubottu> KasdK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mark_> your ftp server is working fine
<browncouch> just a shitty picture right?
<browncouch> sweet
<puting> begening today
<KasdK> do you know if there's a channel for law talk?
<Gnea> DuckGod: so what you need to do is, reinstall the system and get to the end, and when it asks where you want it to install grub to, make sure you select the MBR of the same hard drive you installed the system to (so if your partitions are /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc, then /dev/sda is where you want grub to go)
<puting> help me
<kisuke> godsatr im at a loss you?
<stefg> jakerue: yes, mount sda1 and sda5... you can apt-get install pastebinit for convenience. interesting would be 'df -h | pastebinit' the fstab of the installed system and 'sudo blkid | pastebinit'
<Bendt> how do i turn off all power-saving?
<kisuke> !ask | puting
<ubottu> puting: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> KasdK: #law perhaps? or ask in #freenode
<puting> i can't english
<indus> ActionParsnip1: hello
<jussi01> !channels > KasdK
<ubottu> KasdK, please see my private message
<indus> puting: ask question, we will understand
<puting> !ask |
<ubottu> : Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<godstar> kisuke: It looks like grub is booting on (hd0,0)  with /dev/hda5 as the mount point. This could be his problem here. He did say he say 6 partitions on two HDD.
<jakerue> stefg: couldn't find pastebinit through apt-get
<ActionParsnip1> hi indus
<puting> i think so  that Xchat can't  control
<Bendt> !How do i turn off all power-saving in ubuntu 9.04?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kisuke> godstar:  think he said 6 on 1
<stefg> jakerue: you'll need to apt-get update first
<kisuke> miron7
<miron721> kisuke, nope, 6 on 2.
<indus> puting: cant control what
<godstar> My recommendation is: boot to live cd, copy files from bad HDD to good HDD and do a clean install on bad HDD.
<kisuke> god you were right
<puting> today install Xchat
<puting> i don'y know
<ursus> Hello! I have a DVD image (iso), and I would like to burn it. The problem is, that the iso file is a little bit larger than the capacity of my disk. How could I solve it? I tried DVD95, but it crashes when builds up the new iso file. I tried vamp also, but I couldn't give an iso file as a source file for compress the dvd.
<puting> don't
<puting> interface
<puting> i want
<ActionParsnip1> ursus: maye its a dual layer image, some images are bigger than the disks. Have you tried just burning it
<florie> c.infoweapons.com 6666
<puting> korea unbunto
<godstar> ursus: I like infrarecord. Look it up on sourceforge.
<indus> puting: aah korea
<puting> aah korea?
<miron721> btw, if I mount all of the partitions, my /media is 6 folders, disk, disk-1, disk-2 etc to disk-5
<indus> who knows korean channel
<puting> where?
<indus> !korea
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<stefg> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<puting> !korea
<puting> !kr
<Bendt> what program controls turning of screen?
<ursus> ActionParsnip1, it is not dual layer, it is just about 100 mb larger than a normal dvd
<jakerue> stefg: still not found after that.  I will mount anyway and just paste manually.  Note that my sda5is my working partition that I need to get working....sda1 is an old partition
<puting> dz
<ursus> godstar, I'll check it, thank you
<puting> ok
<puting> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> ursus: it'll be fine
<godstar> ursus: anytime.
<stefg> jakerue: ok
<puting> i going unbuntu-ko
<puting> bye
<puting> see you
<indus> puting: good luck bye
<kisuke> puting:  /join #ubuntu-ko
<puting> thank you
<mickster04> good mornin:D
<kisuke> miron721: do you get a grub prompt? asks you what to load?
<godstar> kisuke: I think he said that the cursor just blinks.
<ursus> godstar, are you sure, that it is calles infrarecord? There isn't such a project on sourceforge...
<miron721> kisuke, Yup, right after that the underscore blinks. After I make my selection, that is
<godstar> kisuke: no grub prompt, no recovery console.
<godstar> ursus: one sec
<miron721> I get a grub prompt, it just doesn't actually do anything
<miron721> er
<kisuke> i know had a simialr problem maybe grub not in mbr
<godstar> ursus: http://infrarecorder.org/
<miron721> I get a grub prompt, and I can chose an option. It goes to boot the option and it just blinks the underscroe
<godstar> ursus: forgot the 'er'.
<ursus> godstar, ok, thanks
<kisuke> nvm
<godstar> ursus: you are welcome.
<theadmin> When will latest GNOME be available?
<stefg> jakerue: so sda5 is visible and mountable from the Places menu on the Live CD?
<ursus> godstar, it is an application for windows, isn't it..?
<jakerue> stefg: yep...I am browsing it nw
<jakerue> nw = now
<jakerue> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282850/
<stefg> jakerue: i need /media/[disk]/etc/fstab, not ther fstab of the Live environment
<jakerue> ok here is me browsing to the ftab on sda5 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/282853/
<godstar> ursus: yes, sorry, what platform are you using?
<prince_jammys> url open 9
<ursus> xubuntu 9.04
<jakerue> stefg: see my above post.
<godstar> ursus: try brasero. I've never had problems with it.
<kisuke> what was the command to check an fs?
<firecrotch> kisuke: fsck?
<stefg> jakerue: ah there you have it. The fstab still thinks your sda5 is an ntfs partition.... sda1, too. you need to setup a new fstab to reflecz the changes you did with gprted
<ActionParsnip1> !fsck | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kisuke> thanks firecrotch
<kisuke> miron721:  try fsck
<kisuke> !fsck > miron721
<ubottu> miron721, please see my private message
<godstar> kisuke: I think his install went bad, maybe grub.
<ursus> godstar, me too. But the problem isn't with my burner program! I have an iso file, and I would like to burn it to a disk, but this iso file is too big. It should be compressed or some language removed from the dvd, and it would be fine. I'm searching for a program, which can solve this.
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<kisuke> godstar: maybe might be bad dismount
<nikhil> i am unable to share files between ubuntu 8.10 and vista over wireless.  Also unable to share internet connection. also cannot ping each other. please help
<godstar> ursus: you can mount the ISO, delete the files you do not want and repackage the ISO.
<kisuke> godstar:  try the easier fix first  if that don't work thry the next worse thing
<stefg> jakerue: so you have 2 contradicting entries fo what is now sda5. one bey /dev/ and one by UUID.
<godstar> ursus: then burn smaller ISO to dvd.
<jakerue> stefg: how's this fix ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<nikhil> i tried to get solution in forums but it was confusing
<jakerue> stefg: how's this fix ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/282858/
<stefg> jakerue: that link is empty
<author_test2> Have been having "Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0" errors, anyone know how to get rid of them?
<ursus> godstar, but do you think, is it enough simply delete some files? Then the menu should be edited as well, and maybe there are some files, which I can't edit...
<stefg> jakerue: nah ... that's not working.
<nikhil> i think this is a common problem
<nikhil> can anyone help me?
<jakerue> stefg: the link ..or my fix?
<whois> !anyone | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nikhil>  i am unable to share files between ubuntu 8.10 and vista over wireless.  Also unable to share internet connection. also cannot ping each other. please help
<techie> the modem in my PowerBook G4 (400mhz titanium) isnt showing up in 9.04
<stefg> jakerue: your 'non-fix'. that fstab is so hopelessly confused that i'll suggest to rename it to something like fstab.bad and start over with writing a new one
<jakerue> stefg: How about this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/282859/
<miron721> kisuke, "The superblock could not be read" etc. I think that might be because the filesystem is actually ext3
<jakerue> stefg: OK
<henrik-> All right, I have a big problem here. My server goes down every now and then, every couple of minutes, and it's back up after a few minutes. The connection (IRC) still works, if I SSH into it, it works, but sometimes it's impossible to connect.
<henrik-> Here's my dmesg http://pastie.org/637840
<kisuke> miron721:  did you set it as EXT3?
<henrik-> Any suggestions on what might be wrong?
<stefg> jakerue: so the first thing you need is the output of 'sudo blkid'
<miron721> Tried fsck -t ext3 /media/disk-1, gave the same error. I'm trying other things, like order of the commands/capitalization
<jakerue> stefg: Here we are http://paste.ubuntu.com/282861/
<miron721> Ok, worked with caps. Gave me error 2.
<frogzoo> *swear* sound's stopped working for my flash
<nikhil>  i am unable to share files between ubuntu 8.10 and vista over wireless.  Also unable to share internet connection. also cannot ping each other. please help
<nikhil> i tried to get solution in forums but it was confusing
<miron721> System should be rebooted? Does that just mean unmount it, or what?
<stefg> jakerue: ok... what's on sda1 ? and BTW how much ram do have in that machine?
<kisuke> miron721 if that came from you ubuntu partition than it is bad and you will need to reinstall
<author_test2> nikhil, your question is too broad and unspecific. Really hard to help you there.
<kisuke> miron721: see man fsck
<kisuke> frogzoo restart firefox
<frogzoo> kisuke: thx, will do
<jakerue> stefg: 1Gig...sda1 is nothing.  I had issues before trying to copy and move partitions....it is a mess I know.  I pretty much just want my home partition and a data store for files.  I used to have a dual boot but I don't need it any more b/c using VM when necessary
<miron721> kisuke, that's where I got "System should be rebooted", but not sure what that means. So is the disk ok, and a simple reinstall will fix this?
<kisuke> miron721:  try rebooting it probaly fixed an error or two
<miron721> kisuke, Would it really do anything? I thought fsck just checked, didn't actually change anything
<miron721> Keeping in mind this is a live cd
<tehbaut> anyone know why I'm unable to type anything into Karmic's 'Who Are You?' setup screen in Virtual PC?
<stefg> jakerue: would be a good opportunity to clean up the mess... so sda1 can basically be emptied? how large is it? 50 Gigs?
<jakerue> stefg: yup, sda1 can die....52.4 Gigs
<nikhil> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my desktop which has the internet connection. i have vista installed on my laptop. both machines are assigned automatic ip addresses. i have samba installed in ubuntu. i have shared folders in both vista and ubuntu but unable to see both is other computer. i have a wireless router.
<author_test2> Firefox, update-manager and others spit out "Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0" errors, anyone having these as well ?
<kisuke> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<kisuke> miron721: i think it is like MS's scandisk automaticly fixes errors it finds
<stefg> jakerue: Are you ready for some serious cleanup (will take some time)?
<author_test2> nikhil, can you ping the wirelss router from each computer? Are both in the same subnet?
<nikhil> i cannot share folders between them.  Earlier, i had xp installed on laptop and there was no problem at all.
<jakerue> stefg: lets do it
<henrik-> Trying to upgrade my kernel - what do I do after I download the new one? Reboot? Or do I have to run a bunch of commands?
<godstar> nikhil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deb2jRm3c7g
<ml> hi, i've got problem with PokerStars running under wine
<kisuke> frogzoo any luck
<henrik-> oh, looks like apt-get did it for me.
<ml> can you help me? ;>
<nikhil> thanks will check it out
<kisuke> !wine | ml
<ubottu> ml: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stefg> jakerue: so lets first reformat sda1 (and tell me what ubuntu version you have and how much ram the box has)
<frogzoo> kisuke: lolz, now youtube gives me " an error occurred, try again later" *sigh*
<indus> ml: did u check the wine appdb
<ml> yes, it's gold
<ml> i read really many sites and treads
<indus> ml: cool, cant trust thoseratings always
<godstar> nikhil: anytime.
<indus> ml: what exact issue you have
<kisuke> frogzoo pick a diffrent video i get that once in a while
<ml> i want to deposit some money
<indus> ml: the wine channel is good for this kind of issue
<frogzoo> kisuke: actually it's not just ff, just realised pidgin isn't beeping on triggers either
<ml> but PokerStars doesn't find any browser
<indus> ml: game money i suppose
<ml> i click links, but nothihg happens
<godstar> frogzoo: try reinstalling all firefox entries and flash non-free from synaptic.
<frogzoo> kisuke: this is something I've seen happen to other people - you mute sound, and then the sound interface removes mute, but sound doesn't come back...
<jakerue> stefg: 1Gig ram and using 9.04
<ml> yes, game money
<kisuke> frogzoo:  flash grabs sound so i don't get beeped at when ppl talk in irc
<frogzoo> godstar: I've lost all sound, not just in ff
<jakerue> stefg: want me to start sd1 format? using gparted
<ml> i've installed ie6, but it didn't help
<kisuke> frogzoo:  never had that problem then again speaker sits by my knee so...
<stefg> jakerue: no gparted :-) .... we're not going to be sissies :-)
<godstar> frogzoo: try purging pulse and reinstalling.
<frogzoo> kisuke: sadly, neither have I
<stefg> jakerue: ext4 for performance, or ext3 for safety ?
<kisuke> godstar  why is pulse audio even in the repos if it breaks evevry thing?
<godstar> frogzoo: you can always reinstall gnome desktop.
<godstar> kisuke: good question.
<kisuke> miron721 hows it going?
<kisuke> godstar think i should pull out a ticket on launch pad?
<frogzoo> godstar: what's pulse?
<jakerue> stefg: I will go with ext3 just to save time from doing it over.  OK done as ext3
<indus> frogzoo: logging out and back in again helps sometimes
<kisuke> frogzoo:  pulse audio
<nikhil> how to indicate a person in chat box?
<frogzoo> kisuke: thx
<miron721> kisuke, Rebooted, redid fsck and it gave the same error. Now I'm going to try reinstalling again, see if that works
<frogzoo> indus: I might if I get desperate
<indus> nikhil: use his name press tab to autocomplete
<prospire> whats wrong in this -> rename lol.bz2 hello.bz2
<prospire> ?
<godstar> kisuke: I am not convinced its a bug. Sounds like user error.
<frogzoo> prospire: mv
<author_test2> mv lol.bz2 hello.bz2
<frogzoo> dos is not unix
<prospire> frogzoo: actually I am facing a problem
<indus> prospire: yeah mv is command to rename
<prospire> when I do mv lol.bz2 hello.bz2
<kisuke> godstar: implementation error more like
<prospire> then the file inside lol.bz2 also becomes hello.bz2
<jakerue> stefg: sshot of gparted http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1ffDHA
<godstar> frogzoo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse_audio
<kisuke> frogzoo:  no it is not
<indus> prospire: yeah why dont you jsut try with f2
<prospire> f2?
<stefg> jakerue: now i need to habe an impression on what is on sda5. run 'df -h' and 'ls media/[yourdisk]' ... anyway, the screenie helps, too
<indus> prospire: f2 renames stuff
<nikhil> sorry did not get it
<indus> nikhil: hi
<tehbaut> can anyone help me figure out why I cannot type in the setup textboxes when installing 9.10a6?
<prospire> is it some command?
<indus> nikhil: hi
<indus> see?
<FloodBot1> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kisuke> miron721:  sorry godstar thought it was a borked install i;m starting to agree with him sorry
<prospire> indus: is f2 some command?
<indus> prospire: basically runs the mv command
<tehbaut> I was able to use the keyboard just fine in previous screens
<prospire> indus: what is the exact syntax can you tell me?
<indus> prospire: its mv file1 file2
<jakerue> stefg: df -h just gives me what is on my liveCD ...the ls gives - ls: cannot access media/sda5: No such file or directory
<prospire> indus: oh
<miron721> kisuke, Going through the installer again, seeing if that'll work
<prospire> but I said you what problem I was facing
<Aleksandar> how to update wine
<indus> prospire: now not sure how that works on zipped or tarred files
<prospire> when I do "mv lol.bz2 hello.bz2"
<godstar> miron721: did you back up your data?
<kisuke> prospire F2 key try above the numbers on your keyboard
<prospire> then the file inside lol.bz2 is also renamed to hello
<kisuke> miron721:  good luck
<indus> prospire: hmm i suggest rename with f2 key
<miron721> godstar, Can't. Too much info. Trying again on the same partition
<stefg> jakerue: ususally the mountpoint of sda5 is something like /media/disk . but nevermind, i aready see wht's going on
<prince_jammys> prospire: what is it that you want to happen?
<prospire> but I would be executing the command with php's system function
<indus> prospire: whats inside that lol.bz2?
<prospire> prince_jammys: if the file name is lol in lol.bz2 I want that it remains lol and doesn't changes to hello on renaming lol.bz2 to hello.bz2
<nikhil> use his name here means?
<prospire> a backup file
<prince_jammys> prospire: ah, i understand.
<godstar> miron721: if you have a separate HDD (such as a 3rd one) you may want to consider installing Ubuntu on it, so you can back up your HDDs accordingly then format away and do another install on the drive of choice.
<miron721> er, too much space
<prospire> so what do I do?
<kisuke> miron721:  what?
<Chousuke> prospire: bzip is just a compressor. you want to use tar to archive the file too
<puting_> hi
<Guest15599> h
<miron721> kisuke, reinstalling ubuntu to the same partition in case it was just a messed up installation
<Chousuke> prospire: there is not file "inside" bz2. it *is* the file, just compressed.
<godstar> miron721: let us know how it turns out.
<puting_> do you know web server install?
<kisuke> you said to much space?
<prince_jammys> prospire: i don't know a way around that without decompressing the file.
<stefg> jakerue: now you need to move over everything that is on sda5 *except the /home -dir* to sda1. so first make a mountpoint 'sudo mkdir /media/sda1' and mount the newly formatted drive there with sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<prospire> Chousuke: oh
<Chousuke> no*
<indus> prospire: i just tried it
<indus> prospire: doesnt rename file inside
<miron721> kisuke, Got 420 gigs of data on one disk, and the other disk is 350 gb. Too much data, no space rather
<Chousuke> prospire: so just tar it up first and then compress the tar file.
<prospire> indus: yes it does
<prospire> its happening here
<stefg> jakerue: don't start to copy yet
<miron721> Sorry about that, 3 am, not thinking properly
<kisuke> miron721:  ow
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<Chousuke> prospire: tar keeps information about the original filename and such info
<puting_> ok
<indus> prospire: i did mv file1.tar.bz1 file2.tar.bz2
<jakerue> stefg: ok I created the dir and mounted
<indus> prospire: the new one still has file1 inside
<kisuke> miron721:  good luck i hope you get it working
<prospire> indus: its tar.bz2
<prospire> I was talking about just .bz2
<prospire> by the way, whats tar.bz2?
<indus> prospire: doesnt matter
<stefg> jakerue: now get a privileged nautilus with gksudo nautilus
<indus> prospire: ok ill try that too wait
<Chousuke> prospire: .tar.bz2 is a tar file compressed with bz2
<prospire> Chousuke: so you mean to say bzip2 is no archiver like zip or tar. right?
<Chousuke> prospire: yes.
<Chousuke> it's just a compressor
<prospire> it is just a compressor like gzip, am I right?
<Chousuke> that's why it's usually combined with tar
<jakerue> stefg: ok I got it
<indus> prospire: u r correct
<prospire> aah, hmm
<undurundur> my order in shipit doesn't arrived...
<gigasoft>  i have problem killing  an app, any help?
<miron721> kisuke, Thanks. I really hope I get it working. A netbook is fine for checking email, but it's not anything to do intensive stuff on.
<prospire> I think I have reached a nice conclusion
<prospire> lol, thanks all
<Guest52684> i don't have name
<indus> prospire: what conclusion
<prospire> indus: lol, nothing, thanks by the way
<Chousuke> prospire: the tar utility accepts the j switch to compress with bzip2
<stefg> jakerue: in this root-nautilus navigate to your sda5 dir and select all dirs and files *except /home* and 'cut'
<prospire> Chousuke: hmm, thanks
<indus> prospire:iam wondering why it renames the file inside
<ubuntistas> i just installed jaunty and my fonts are big not normal any clue?
<prospire> indus: even I, but I think that's a compressor thing
<prospire> probably thts why
<stefg> jakerue: the navigate to /media/sda1 and 'paste' ..... will take some time
<firecrotch> indus: bzip2 is not like zip
<Chousuke> prospire: so tar cvjf archive.tar.bz2 files here
<indus> firecrotch: iam talking about mv command renaming file inside the bz2
<firecrotch> indus: zip is a compressed archive format, akin to .tar.bz2
<kisuke> miron721: it probably has a better processor than my desktop
<Chousuke> indus: it doesn't rename the file inside bz2
<mrtux_> gigasoft: From terminal, type: ps -A and look up the process you want to kill.
<jakerue> stefg: I can't tell if I am in sda5 but I am in media ... http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=Ts1fmcLi
<kisuke> miron721:  800MHz XD
<Chousuke> indus: there is no file "inside" a bz2
<firecrotch> indus: there is no "inside" because .bz2 is not an archive
<indus> Chousuke: it does, i just tried it
<indus> Chousuke: aah hmm
<Chousuke> indus: it's just data.
<indus> Chousuke: thought so
<Chousuke> and the original filename is not recorded anymore.
<prospire> indus: exactly, you got Chousuke?
<mrtux_> gigasoft: Then kill proces id, typE: kill 10203 (for example)
<prospire> Chousuke: then which command would allow me to decompress a bzip2 file?
<ubuntistas> i just installed jaunty and my fonts are big not normal any clue?
<indus> ya its not an archive, just a name it seems ?
<stefg> jakerue: that'S right... everything but /home and lost+found needs to be moved to sda1
<indus> so renaming it effectively renames the file also?
<joaopinto> propter_hoc, bzip2 -d file
<joaopinto> ops, prospire
<Chousuke> indus: yes, because bunzip2 guesses the filename from the compressed filename
<jakerue> stefg: OK in progress
<prospire> joaopinto: ok, I'll try that
<prospire> thanks
<prince_jammys> indus: no it doesn't "rename the file inside". When bzip2 decompresses it, it just names the result to whatever the filename was minus the .bz2 extension
<firecrotch> indus: even according to the man page, filename.bz2 will become filename when you do bzip2 -d
<Chousuke> prospire: if it's a tar.bz2, tar xvjf foo.tar.bz2
<indus> stupid compression standards
<indus> i prefer .zip
<Chousuke> prospire: or you can do bunzip2 or bzip -d foo.tar.bz2 and then extract the resulting tar :)
<indus> sounds good works good, is universal too
<firecrotch> indus: .zip is akin to .tar.bz2 - its a compressed archive
<prospire> :)
<Chousuke> prospire: many ways to skin a cat
<joaopinto> indus, please have some respect, just because you are not familiar with standards don't insult them
<prospire> lol
<prospire> indus: exactly
<prospire> please have some respect
<indus> ? for whom
<joaopinto> indus, for the thouands of people which worked on those formats, standards, and related tools
<prospire> indus: you from india?
<joaopinto> thousands
<Chousuke> bzip compresses better than just zip though
<joaopinto> including us here, which rely on them
<William> fine
<prince_jammys> hehe
<indus> off topic
<prospire> indus: you from india?
<indus> yea
<prospire> which city
<prospire> ?
<joaopinto> prospire, please move such questions to off topic
<ubuntistas> i just installed jaunty and my fonts are big not normal any clue? browsers fonts too
<joaopinto> !ot | prospire
<ubottu> prospire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<prospire> joaopinto: ok
<indus> joaopinto: which ' standard ' were you talking about btw
<indus> joaopinto: and please dont try to judge me with one comment
<jakerue> stefg: Error while copying "agpgart".
<cheslyn> hi everyone
<joaopinto> indus, let's drop the offtopi :)
<joaopinto> topic
<stefg> jakerue: details ?
<indus> ok
<sassyn> Hi
<sassyn> what is ubuntu server cloud version?
<Guest51444> join #ubuntu
<Prohibited> :p
<cheslyn> what it jaunty?
<jakerue> stefg: Details = Can't copy special file Skip?
<stefg> jakerue: yes
<jakerue> stefg: skip all?
<miron721> Damnit, same thing. I'm giving up for tonight, work on it later. Gotta get to bed, have work tomorrow
<jakerue> stefg: now Error while copying "apm_bios".
<ubuntistas> i just installed jaunty and my fonts are big not normal any clue? browsers fonts too
<Prohibited> hm.
<stefg> jakerue: yes. these are probably special device files which get recreated anyway
<firecrotch> sassyn: it's for creating your own computing cloud like AmazonEC2
<Prohibited> Ubuntistas: System, Preferences, Display
<indus> ubuntistas: did you try reducing font size from appearance window?
<nazgjunk> ubuntistas: probably want to adjust your dpi - the "appearances" config screen should help you out
<sassyn> firecrotch - With Xen?
<sassyn> or KVM?
<nazgjunk> but my memory may be rusty, it's been a few weeks since I've used gnome >.>
<Boohbah> sassyn: i believe amazon is all xen
<Boohbah> somebody correct me if i'm wrong
<ubuntistas> how can i do that ichecked my appearance but nothing
<indus> ubuntistas: you can go to customize and adjust font sizes etc
<sassyn> Boohbah, firecrotch 10x
<indus> ubuntistas: look patiently
<indus> :)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: have you installed video drivers, you will probably find you are are 800x600 and finding everything massive
<sassyn> Boohbah: one more thing
<indus> ActionParsnip1: good point
<sassyn> did u ever usex xplash?
<Boohbah> sassyn: what is that supposed to mean? are you talking about my gf? :)
<sassyn> xsplash
<indus> sassyn: are you using karmic?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<sassyn> indus yes
<indus> Boohbah: lol
<indus> sassyn: karmic support is #karmic+1
<sassyn> 10x
<indus> whats 10x?
<sassyn> no one is in #karmic+1
<prince_jammys> #ubuntu+1
<indus> sassyn: true, its slower but there are people there
<indus> sassyn: karmic is looking great btw isnt it
<ActionParsnip1> has been here since alpha 2
<indus> firecrotch: what is the advantage of bziping a file
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: if you give the output of the command, I can advise
<david__> anyone know how to install a dvb dongle
<firecrotch> indus: it compresses it, making it smaller
<_lover_> y0
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<indus> firecrotch: so gzip does the same isnt it?
 * Boohbah just realizes there is somebody going by the nick 'firecrotch'
<ActionParsnip1> david__: plug it in, run: lsusb   one of the lins will give an 8 hex character output you can websearch for
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<indus> Boohbah: :)))
<stefg> david__: chances are that you only need to stick it in the usb port. see dmesg then if it is recognized
<William> h
<firecrotch> indus: yes, they do the same thing, in different ways
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<ubuntistas> iam on the upgraded version of jaunty i just did a change in partitions and did a clean install actionparsnip1 so wait a moment
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: you can still load a terminal and fire the command
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<davi59> nothing happens when i put it in the usb port..
<ActionParsnip1> davi59: run the command and websearch for guides based on the hex output
<ubuntistas> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) that's it actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip1> davi59: if you use pastebin to give the output i'll lend a hand
<cheslyn> what is januty? and how do u install it
<stefg> jakerue: how is it going?
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<ubuntistas> cheslyn are u kidding us?
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | cheslyn
<ubottu> cheslyn: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<jakerue> stefg: 4 min left
<_lover_> how can i connecto to gprs
<stefg> jakerue: ok
<davi59> nothing hapens at all
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<boooooooooooooom> how can i connecto to gprs
<davi59> no message comes up
<boooooooooooooom> lol
<boooooooooooooom> what u lame ubuntutards
<ActionParsnip1> davi59: nothing will happen, you get an output that you need to read, one line will be your usb device with an identifier, throw that at your favourite websearch engine and you will be running
<boooooooooooooom> u don't give any reply to me
<ActionParsnip1> boooooooooooooom: well what hardware do you use? you avent told use anything at all
<firecrotch> !patience | boooooooooooooom
<ubottu> boooooooooooooom: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<davi59> ok where do i find this?
<ActionParsnip1> davi59: in the terminal
<ActionParsnip1> !terminal | davi59
<ubottu> davi59: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<boooooooooooooom> hello i am using sony ericcson phone
<ActionParsnip1> boooooooooooooom: what hardware do you use, usb, bluetooth? We have zero information
<boooooooooooooom> usb
<ActionParsnip1> boooooooooooooom: ok getting somewhere now
<boooooooooooooom> datacable
<ActionParsnip1> boooooooooooooom: see how information and details gets things moving
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, anybody knows if the samsung n140 netbook works well with ubuntu?
<boooooooooooooom> ok ...
<timClicks> Le-Chuck_ITA: you could try it with a live cd
<godstar> Le-Chuck_ITA: if it runs the atom cpu, it will run fine.
<ActionParsnip1> boooooooooooooom: rather than whining and generally flooding the channel, you can give more info which is actually helpful. I found this guide. Looks decent. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Connect-to-the-Internet-from-Anywhere-Using-a-GPRS-Connection-50670.shtml
<timClicks> Le-Chuck_ITA: you may like to search through http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Le-Chuck_ITA> godstar: the nc10 does not work well, I found several sites with several problems and timClicks I have to buy it and I *don't* use windows :)
<boooooooooooooom> ok let see
<boooooooooooooom> :P
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so when I order it it has to work :)
<godstar> Le-Chuck_ITA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no search result
<Le-Chuck_ITA> godstar: ? I don't own it yet
<godstar> Le-Chuck_ITA: smart phone?
<davi59> ok have teminal open, what is next?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no is a netbook?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 can u give the command again please...
<timClicks> Le-Chuck_ITA: Perhaps wait for 9.10 - moblin netbook release will be great
<ubuntistas> i mean the link
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: its a site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<godstar> Ubuntu NBR for me thanks.
<Guest82563> hello
<godstar> Don't get me wrong, moblin is fast.
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip the resolution is good
<WilliamHerry> hello
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: cool
<Guest82563> i have a problem with a phone modem i cant connect
<WilliamHerry> finally i have a nickname
<ubuntistas> and the fonts aren't too big but hey are nor normal
<Guest82563> http://pastebin.com/m5f63869a
<Guest82563> can someone take a look there please
<timClicks> godstar :) I haven't tried them, but I'm a sucker for shiny marketing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks a lot everybody :)
<jakerue> stefg: ok done
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Desktop_Fonts
<toriq1> hello everybody. Anybody using apt-cacher on local network?
<timClicks> Le-Chuck_ITA: good luck :) have fun
<prospire> how do I tar a file?
<prospire> I am trying "tar backup.sql" but that isn't working
<meTTy> hi everybody! is there a msn client, which has a better webcam feature, appart from aMsn (webcam chat sucks)? thx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire right click on it and compress
<WilliamHerry> tar -cvf filename
<prospire> Le-Chuck_ITA: I want to do it through command line
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: otherwise, tar -czf backup.sql.tar.gz backup.sql
<ActionParsnip1> meTTy: the new pidgin has cam supprt
<stefg> jakerue: ok, so what's left on sda5 ? ls /media/disk is quicker than uploading a screenie
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but you don't need a tar (especially unzipped) for a single file)
<ActionParsnip1> meTTy: or there is emesene
<ActionParsnip1> meTTy: not sure of the spelling there, websearch it
<kisuke> gksudo pcmanfm &
<Prohibited> "Google" :)
<prospire> Le-Chuck_ITA: I don't want to gzip it
<embrik> gimp
<kisuke> opps
<jakerue> stefg: dev  home  lib  lost+found  tmp  var
<meTTy> ActionParsnip1,  thank you :)
<prospire> and whats -czf ?
<ActionParsnip1> meTTy: np
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: it's not that different: tar -c filename.tar filename
<JPSman> im just here to join the party!! heh.  dont think i'll upgrade, but should I torrent it for seeding purposes?
<kisuke> pidign grabed keyboard V.V
<Le-Chuck_ITA> sorry
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: tar -cf filename.tar filename
<prospire> whats -c and -cf?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: -cf filename specifies the destination name, it's a copy, not in-place
<prince_jammys> prospire: ''man tar'' for what the options mean.
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 i did that do i have to do a restart because the fonts of the browser are the same and the folders' desktop too
<WilliamHerry> clear
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: could restart x, see what happens
<Guest82563> http://pastebin.com/m5f63869a
<Guest82563> can someone take a look there please
<Guest82563> i need help with wvdial
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: one hint: -c and -f are separate switches but tar follows the convention that you can combine single-char options in mysterious and unruled ways
<ubuntistas> how can i restart x
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prospire: "c" = create, "f"= filename
<kisuke> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prince_jammys> "I want to use the commandline, but I need YOU to read out the manual to me."
<stefg> jakerue: hmmm... not good. /tmp doesn't matter but the rest (except /home and lost+found) is important
<kisuke> !x | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: please see above
<Le-Chuck_ITA> prince_jammys: not to mention it might be a homework :)
<ubuntistas> do i have to install intel xorg driver
<trijezdci> hi, anyone here familiar with Netatalk?
<prospire> Le-Chuck_ITA: thanks
<jakerue> stefg: I looked at a 2nd cut & paste but it's asking if I want to merge/skip
<ActionParsnip1> Guest82563: line 15 doesnt look right, isnt it meant to send actual data rather than "IP","internet" >
<stefg> jakerue. you want to merge
<jakerue> stefg: ahh and here's the error again
<Author_test2> Firefox, update-manager, nautilus and others spit out "Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0" errors, anyone having these as well ?
<Guest82563> ActionParsnip1: explain me please i dont undestand
<Guest82563> ActionParsnip1: i followed a tutorial in a pdf i can send you
<stefg> jakerue: or lets just do it on cli. sudo cp -ar /var /media/sda1
<stefg> jakerue: wait ..
<prospire> I think tar extension is available in only linux and not in windows, am I rihgt?
<system404> hey guys need to know how to enable visual effects when i try to do it it says desktop effects could not be enabled  plus i cant set my resolution above 800x600
<kisuke> ubuntistas: if you are useing a desktop as opposet to a commandline interface then no
<prospire> right*
<stefg> jakerue: or lets just do it on cli. sudo cp -ar /media/disk/var /media/sda1
<Guest82563> Guest82563: hpmini+ubuntu + lg ku250 + yoigo  is what i have
<Guest82563> ActionParsnip1:
<Boohbah> stefg: cp -ar is redundant, -a includes -r  :)
<ActionParsnip1> Guest82563: i'd review the pdf. I think you are supposed to flesh those out with some form of info
<stefg> Boohbah: err... yes
<jakerue> stefg: looking it up agpgart has to do with my display.  Trying command line now
<JPSman> on NM, its not out until the 29 woops ok
<JPSman> L8R guys
<mo0nykit> prospire: as far as I know, you can untar in windows through cygwin, a Linux-like environment in Windows
<Guest82563> ActionParsnip1: i dont undestand :(
<prospire> mo0nykit: hmm
<prospire> thanks for that info'
<user_> jakarta
<prospire> info*
<WilliamHerry> Hit http://ubuntu.cn99.com jaunty-security/multiverse Sources
<mo0nykit> prospire: np :)
<prospire> :)
<jakerue> stefg: no error...on the copy
<WilliamHerry> what's hit mean?
<ActionParsnip1> Guest82563: reread the pdf to verify the steps and settings you applied
<Boohbah> WilliamHerry: i personally do not visit any url containing the string 'cn'
<Guest82563> ActionParsnip1: http://www.3gspain.org/foros/showthread.php?t=6880   i did the pdf is there
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<WilliamHerry> boohboh what is you mean?
<stefg> jakerue: sudo cp -a /media/disk/dev /media/sda1
<ubuntistas> fonts problem done! but the browser font are the same oops!
<system404> hey guys need to know how to enable visual effects when i try to do it it says desktop effects could not be enabled  plus i cant set my resolution above 800x600 anyone got any ideas its an intel945 chipset
<pshr_> how to clear apt
<pshr_> like
<kisuke> WilliamHerry: `".cn" means the server is baised in china
<pshr_> apt-get clean
<jakerue> stefg: OK again..no error
<pshr_> some thing like that
<Boohbah> WilliamHerry: .cn, China's TLD
<pshr_> ??
<FloodBot1> pshr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pshr_> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Boohbah> WilliamHerry: i was just joking, i see that your url does not contain the .cn tld :)
<WilliamHerry> fine
<stefg> jakerue: sudo cp -a /media/disk/lib /media/sda1
<mo0nykit> pshr_: I think that is the only way to clear the apt cache, if I get what you mean..
<pshr_> Dude ! it says i cannot share, my tmp or what ever is full samba cannot share filesa
<jakerue> stefg: ok
<pshr_> and i restart the system it says me to free up space , now i am in failsafe gnome ... Gread
<monk444> привет всем !
<kisuke> !ru | monk444
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 the browser's fonta are the same any clue?
<ubottu> monk444: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntistas> do i have to do a new profile
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: do you mean bg?
<ubuntistas> yup
<stefg> jakerue: now we nned some mountpoints.sudo mkdir /media/sda1/tmp && sudo mkdir /media/sda1/home
<embrik> does anybody know how to resize several images from command line?
<mo0nykit> pshr_: hmm.. you probably installed too many packages? How about removing some packages that you do not need?
<stefg> jakerue: then pastebin the output of ls -l /media/sda1
<mo0nykit> pshr_: Like "sudo apt-get remove <package>", then "sudo apt-get clean"
<pshr_> yup, and how about removing old kernels
<system404> hey guys need to know how to enable visual effects when i try to do it it says desktop effects could not be enabled  plus i cant set my resolution above 800x600 anyone got any ideas its an intel945 chipset
<pshr_> i have a jam of 3 kernels sitting in my laptop
<pshr_> rm -rf <old kernel> might do ?
<mo0nykit> pshr_: old kernels? okay, i've been there.. let me look it up..
<ActionParsnip1> system404: you have not got video drivers installed and/or configured
<jakerue> stefg: sudo mkdir /media/sda1/tmp && sudo mkdir /media/sda1/home
<ActionParsnip1> system404: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<mo0nykit> pshr_: DONT use rm on an old kernel
<mo0nykit> :)
<jakerue> stefg: sorry ... mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/sda1/tmp': File exists
<system404> they are installed i think but u may be right on the configured part
<pshr_> okie mo0nykit
<Author_test2> Firefox, update-manager, nautilus and others spit out "Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0" errors, anyone having these as well ?
<system404> to secs ill check action
<embrik> does anybody know the command to resize several images at a time from command line?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip yes
<nazgjunk> embrik: you're looking for imagemagick
<stefg> jakerue: ok, so only sudo mkdir /media/sda1/home
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: imagemagick!!
<embrik> ok
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: you will love it
<stefg> jakerue: will will exist by now, too
<system404> Actionparsnip1: $ lspci | grep -i vga
<system404> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kisuke> Author_test2: check you internet settings
<pshr_> Any light theme for ubuntu ?? suggestions please
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: it can also convert between formats too, its hugely powerful
<ubuntistas> wave pshr_
<jakerue> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282894/
<ActionParsnip1> pshr_: do you mean light in colour?
<kisuke> pshr_: lxde
<jayrox> i need help on how to make a live usb (going to boot from usb)
<firecrotch> pshr_: gnome-look.org has lots of themes for you to look through
<godstar> system404: ATI or Nvidia ?
<ActionParsnip1> kisuke: thats not a theme that a DE
<mo0nykit> pshr_: you can do a "sudo apt-get remove <kernel-image>"
<kisuke> opps my bad i misread what he asked
<ubuntistas> why don't get a save and quit form my firefox any clue?
<system404> godstar: intel
<pshr_> okies mo0nykit
<ActionParsnip1> system404: if you run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pshr_> any nice ubuntu theme
<mo0nykit> pshr_: you can look in /boot directory to know which <kernel-image> to remove
<stefg> jakerue: ok. so we've moved the whole system except your personal files and settings over now
<pshr_> yeah mo0nykit
<ActionParsnip1> system404: you can find the very small section with one line that says Identifier "Configured video device"
<system404> yes found that
<ActionParsnip1> system404: and under that but above EndSection add the line:  Driver   "intel"
<mo0nykit> pshr_: i've read that it's good practice not to remove the second-to-latest kernel :)
<godstar> system404: have you tried system/administration/hardware drivers yet?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 the browser's fonta are the same(big) any clue?
<kisuke> ubuntistas: go to edit>prefrences and set it manually moust likely you checked "don't ask me again" at some point
<stefg> jakerue: ok. now clean up /media/disk, so that only lost+found and /home are left
<pshr_> okeis....
<mo0nykit> pshr_: or your most trusted kernel for that matter..
<ActionParsnip1> !font | ubuntistas try installing some fonts maybe
<ubottu> ubuntistas try installing some fonts maybe: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jakerue> stefg: ok.  Are we making home it's own partition now...?  Should I just del those folders then?
<ActionParsnip1> system404: save the new file and reboot
<stefg> jakerue: then you have to move all folders inside /home one level up in the filesystem
<mo0nykit> pshr_: you might also want to remove the correponding headers (linux-headers-<same version number as kernel>)
<system404> actionparsnip it curently says under the=at Driver "vesa"
<jakerue> stefg: ok only a dir with my name on it.  Cut and pasted
<ActionParsnip1> system404: thats the failsafe driver, you want to use intel
<system404> will i remove driver "vesa"
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 chromium's fonts are good, weird
<ActionParsnip1> system404: if it doesnt work then boot to grub
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: then rename ~/.mozilla and try again
<ubuntistas> kisuke where exactly i can't see it
<stefg> jakerue: alright. so /media/disk now only has lost+found and your user folder, right?
<ActionParsnip1> system404: and select recovery mode, select root, you can then use vi or nano to edit it back
<system404> will i remove the line Driver "vesa"
<jakerue> stefg: and a folder called home...delete that too?
<jayrox> how do i format my usb to FAT
<kisuke> system404: the vesa driver is the "safe" driver that works when all else fails (usually)
<ActionParsnip1> system404: just change "vesa" to "intel"
<ActionParsnip1> jayrox: gksudo gparted
<ActionParsnip1> jayrox: make sure it is unmounted
<stefg> jakerue: that /home should be emty and can be deleted then
<joaopinto> actually vesa fails on me, unlike the intel driver :)
<jayrox> how do i make sure it is unmounted?
<Jenny> where there is a will, there is a way
<jakerue> stefg: it was and it's gone
<jayrox> i just want to format a usb...
<jayrox> to FAT
<ActionParsnip1> jayrox: in nautilus, if you see the device in places, right click it, if unmount is an option, click it
<stefg> jakerue: what's left now is to glue the bits and pieces together. we start by realigning the nootloader to its config files
<stefg> *bootloader
<jayrox> ohh ok
<jayrox> im also using ubuntu netbook remix if that helps
<ubuntistas> how actionparsnip1? i renamed it but nothing
<stefg> jakerue: sudo grub .... you'll get a grub prompt
<slowacki> kjnk
<slowacki> :)
<ubuntistas> how actionparsnip1? i renamed it but nothing
<jakerue> stefg: OK...it's probing devices....
<ubuntistas> do i have to do a restart
<jakerue> stefg: and at the prompt now
<kisuke> ubuntistas:  goto the "edit "menu  select "prefrences" about halfway down the first tab is the option you are looking for
<JohannesSM64> are VT-d and VT-x actually important for virtualizing XP from Linux?
<cheslyn> does ubuntu have lots of <kernel - images>
<embrik> ActionParsnip1: installed imagemagick, read man-pages, try to start it by typing imagemagick
<stefg> jakerue: when it's done : find /boot/grub/stage1 ... should gibe (hd0,0)
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: when you rerun firefox, you will get a stock profile
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: you can use it at command line
<ubuntistas> yup
<booooooooooom> hello
<embrik> ActionParsnip1: Is there a gui for imgagemagick - it doresn't start in commandline
<kisuke> ubuntistas: did you find it?
<ubuntistas> firefox -ProfileManager actionparnip1 this command
<jakerue> stefg: I get the hd(0,0)
<ubuntistas> i did a rename but nothing
<stefg> jakerue: root (hd0,0)
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: it doesnt start in cli either, it gives you tools to manipulate, like the convert command
<stefg> jakerue: setup (hd0)
<kisuke> booooooooooom: hi
<ubuntistas> yes kisuke the problem is that when i open chatzilla doesn't work properly that's why anyway thx!
<booooooooooom> y0
<embrik> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks :-)
<jakerue> stefg: ok done
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: and mogrify
<stefg> jakerue: exit grub by quit
<pshr_> Themes
<pshr_> any good ones
<stefg> jakerue: now the fstab
<booooooooooom> 2. Open Synaptic package manager and install the gnome-ppp package.
<booooooooooom> . Open Synaptic package manager and install the gnome-ppp package.
<stefg> jakerue: i'd need an updated 'sudo blkid' on pastebin
<kisuke> ubuntistas: chatzilla has its own option for that (i think)  i don't remember where it is scence its been a while scence i used it and never did gointo the exact same channels
<pshr_> How about setting all the desktop icons to same size.... God! it really gets on my nerve to find each icon of different size
<pshr_> Address to the problem pleas
<booooooooooom>   where i fet it
<booooooooooom>   where i get it
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: e.g. mkdir ~/converted; find . -iname "*.jpg" -exec convert -resize 50% {} ~/converted/{} \;
<jakerue> stefg: browse to sda1 to get the fstab?
<booooooooooom> 2. Open Synaptic package manager and install the gnome-ppp package.
<jayrox> when creating a live img usb should i use fat 16 or fat 32
<pshr_> Dude!! How about setting all the desktop icons to same size.... God! it really gets on my nerve to find each icon of different size
<ActionParsnip1> booooooooooom: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<stefg> jakerue: that's not required to get the UUIDs from blkid, but you need to write an fstab there anyway
<jakerue> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282903/
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: that sort of thing
<booooooooooom> it already in ubuntu
<mo0nykit> !repeat | pshr_
<ubottu> pshr_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<pshr_> mo0nykit, do you know how to set them to same size
<mo0nykit> pshr_: no i don't
<pshr_> like in case i have a pdf it gets all biggie
<pshr_> oh! k
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: will search from the pwd recursively and resize the files by 50% and spit them out to ~/converted
<booooooooooom> gnome ppp exist already in uBuntu ?
<ActionParsnip1> system404: better?
<booooooooooom> exists
<mo0nykit> pshr_: i just discovered. right click, choose stretch icon.
<Gnea> booooooooooom: so use it
<booooooooooom> OK :)
<pshr_> yeah thats totally manually.... Some thing at ease would be great
<stefg> jakerue: hold on a sec while i figure out your fstab
<mo0nykit> pshr_: haha yeah.. i don't know any other way
<system404> Actionparsnip: i tried that it didnt work now i cant log on to ubuntu im hooked up to my tv and after doing that edit it says unrecognised video format so ive booted up the live cd in live cd how do i change the file back
<jakerue> stefg: sure thing
<ActionParsnip1> embrik: imagemagick is massively powerful like that if you buddy it up with find -exec
<pshr_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<booooooooooom> ':D
<booooooooooom> pshr enjoy
<booooooooooom> :D
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 do you mean to rename the name of the browser's profile?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 do you mean to rename the name of the browser's profile?
<booooooooooom> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<booooooooooom> :D
<booooooooooom> bye
<pshr_> ha ha bbye booooooooooom
<fedrawi> Demonstrate the use of script pastebin.sh
<pshr_> thanks ;
<ubuntistas> how can i do a rerun?
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: close all firefoxes. then run: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup01102009
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: then rerun firefox
<ubuntistas> okey
<fedrawi> Is there to explain to us the use of scripts pastebin.sh
<system404> Actionparsnip: i tried that it didnt work now i cant log on to ubuntu im hooked up to my tv and after doing that edit it says unrecognised video format so ive booted up the live cd in live cd how do i change the file back
<wavez> my computer has an NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT. I'm trying to boot ubuntu. I think it's version 6.06. The older version is required for my use. The display works fine at the boot menu but not after.
<ActionParsnip1> fedrawi: pastebinit is in the repos if you want cli pastebin functionality?
<stefg> jakerue: you might be interested meanwhile to read the fstab factoid
<stefg> !fstab | jakerue
<ubottu> jakerue: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip1> !6.06
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<wavez> Can anyone help me, or direct me to a good place to get help with my display problem?
<ActionParsnip1> wavez: the desktop isnt supported anymore so you will have a hard time
<wavez> ActionParsnip1, the desktop isn't supported anymore?
<fedrawi> ActionParsnip1, I mean cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebin.sh
<ActionParsnip1> wavez: you may get luck if you install the .run file from www.nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip1> !6.06 | wavez
<ubottu> wavez: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<ActionParsnip1> fedrawi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<system404> Actionparsnip: any ideas
<fedrawi> ok
<jakerue> stefg: I understand how it works..sorta...I do play around with stuff but some files like fstab make me nervous about making errors
<ActionParsnip1> system404: ok then boot to recovery mode root console and edit back
<wavez> ActionParsnip1, it might be 8.04
<system404> i cant get into grub to go into recovery mode unsupported video format but im in the live cd and can access my files that way
<wavez> ActionParsnip1, I'm trying to test out EMC2. The site says it uses either 6.06, or 8.04
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip u destroyed me man
<ActionParsnip1> wavez: lsb_release -c     will tell you
<ActionParsnip1> system404: grub is not affected y videodrivers
<ubuntistas> same result i did that too
<ActionParsnip1> system404: it uses text mode, as soon as the system starts to boot press ESC quite regularaly
<ubuntistas> and not addons or bookmarks anyway thx for your help
<system404> ok ill try that thanks
<pshr_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<system404> once in recovery console how do i edit the file again
<wavez> ActionParsnip1, so I should try to boot ubuntu and then get to the console using ESC?
<ActionParsnip1> system404: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> system404: edit the line as normal
<ActionParsnip1> system404: then press ctrl+x, y then enter
<ActionParsnip1> system404: you can then reboot with: shutdown -r now
<system404> cheers
<stefg> jakerue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/282909/ watch out that line wrap doesn't mess things up and make sure you have an empty line ath bottom
<wavez> will try. brb
<frogzoo> grrr - seems like lots of people have had trouble with their sound card disappearing in jaunty
<jakerue> stefg: ok I think I got it.  Where should I save this?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 same outcome with a destroyed result
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntistas: ok well we only renamed so you can easily rollback
<stefg> jakerue: /media/sda1/etc/fstab
<pshr_> !themes
<ubuntistas> rollback :) how???????
<ubuntistas> any other option before doing the rollback actionparsnip1
<jakerue> stefg: OK replaced the old one
<ce___smg> ao ...
<stefg> jakerue: then cross fingers and reboot (hopefully in the installed system, not into Live CD again) But come back in any case, there's some mopping up to do
<jakerue> stefg: ok see you in 5
<ubuntistas> i have to catch my class fast please i can't stand....
<dg_> .nick iam
<dg_> oups
<JoshDreamland> When I scroll very fast at all with my wheel, it starts interpreting it backwards every few ticks
<meTTy> i downloaded a tar file and extracted it on the desktop, in which directory does linux usually store such folders of programms like emesene? thx
<JoshDreamland> So if I'm scrolling up, it'll go three ticks up, then two or so down,
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: You downloaded a tarball of a program?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland,  yes
<JoshDreamland> Or a tarball of source code?
<JoshDreamland> I've never seen program releases as tar, usually as deb or pkg
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, i downloaded a tarball of emesene
<Guest79376> » meTTy » ñîñè õóé
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, the last one on this page: http://emesene.org/download.html
<Guest79376> » Kedo » åé êåäà òû ìåíÿ ïîíèìàåø?
<koolhead> sleepy
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: What distro are you running?
<JoshDreamland> WOW
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, ubuntu (netbook remix) 9.04
<JoshDreamland> I didn't notice this was #ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> Did you try apt-getting it?
<meTTy> g
<remoteCTR1> i need this kghostview installed, apt tells me that is referred to by another package but has no installation candidate, can somebody pls help me find out what package kghostview is part of?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, yes but i didn't have the current version in my rep
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: It gives me a deb file when I go to download.
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, so i tried to just download it directly
<jakerue> stefg: failure
<JoshDreamland> And it gave you a tarball instead of this deb file?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, http://sourceforge.net/projects/emesene/files/emesene/emesene-1.5/emesene-1.5.tar.gz/download gives me a tar.gz
<stefg> jakerue: let me guess... didn't find root-fs, dropped to prompt in initrd ?
<jakerue> stefg: GRUB booted hd(0,4), ext3 and ended up with error 15
<JoshDreamland> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/emesene/download
<stefg> jakerue: right... we forgot /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stefg> jakerue: so you should have both sda1 and sda5 accesible from the places menu
<jakerue> stefg: I do
<hunor> szep napot mindenkinek
<stefg> jakerue: we need to get /boot/grub/menu.lst on sda1
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip1 solved how can i do a rollback now?
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: Is that the version you wanted?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, ok i now downloaded the deb file, how will i have to proceed now if i want to delete the further versions and install the newer one?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, yes it is
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip are u there?
<jakerue> stefg: they seem to be named /media/disk and /media/disk-1
<JoshDreamland> If you don't trust the package manager to do so, you can try apt-get uninstall
<JoshDreamland> But from here, you should just be able to double click the deb file and it'll handle the rest
<stefg> jakerue: yup disk is sda1 disk-1 is sda5
<ubuntistas> being ubuntero is magical but some bugs destroy the whole story!
<ubuntistas> roleback please to my previous profile of firefox any idea?
<ubuntistas> i mean rollback
<ozone89> mornig!
<ozone89> i'd like to update fglrx, but I need help O_o
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, i got the following error by doing that: python-support (>= 0.90.0) :(
<jakerue> stefg: OK got it open
<JoshDreamland> And I suppose aptitude thinks it's at newest?
<Jenny> how can i find some word in vim?
<stefg> jakerue: put on pastebin, plz
<JoshDreamland> what version are you running?
<meTTy> yes
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, yes
<hmw> I am trying to use "partimage" to clone a windows install, but am having troubles (Cloned Disk -> XP bluescreen after 5 seconds) - can you recommend another tool, which is more fool-proof than partimage?
<ubuntistas> roleback please to my previous profile of firefox any idea?
<ubuntistas> rollback
<jakerue> stefg: right, sorry ..  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/282920/
<ozone89> anybody?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland,  0.8.7ubuntu4
<stefg> jakerue: ok, and to doublecheck: sudo blkid once again on pastebin
<JoshDreamland> python --version printed that?
<system404> Actionparsnip: no joy cant get into recovery that way still keeps saying unsupported video format its not ubuntu its my damn tv big 42 inch plasma does everything except the things i want it too lmao anyway i can access live cd so how to change the file
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, python version is 2.6.2
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip solved how can i do a rollback now?
<aboanas93> hello
<JoshDreamland> One moment, I must be missing something
<jakerue> stefg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/282922/
<WilliamHerry> hello
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip solved how can i do a rollback now?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip solved how can i do a rollback now?
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, kk
<stefg> jakerue: k
<aboanas93> hi
<chill1> hello
<WilliamHerry> ubuntu is start and gentoo is end
<Dr_Willis> WilliamHerry:  you may want to try making a little more sence.
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: Seems to be a known bug. People have a workaround involving downloading an RPM and converting it to DEB.
<aboanas93> megauplad is blocked, hoe i unblock it?
<Gerry_> Hello everyone
<aboanas93> how?
<chill1> Im getting init: rc-default termination problem, can someone help me pls??
<prajjwal> hi
<system404> Actionparsnip: no joy cant get into recovery that way still keeps saying unsupported video format its not ubuntu its my damn tv big 42 inch plasma does everything except the things i want it too lmao anyway i can access live cd so how to change the file
<WilliamHerry> i can't join
<meTTy> JoshDreamland,  thanks for your help, but as i am not very into linux yet, i don't know what a RPM is
<aboanas93> help
<ozone89> I'd like to update fglrx. how do I do?
<JoshDreamland> It's Fedora's version of DEB, which is Ubuntu's version of EXE
<Gerry_> Can someone help please with Jaunty freezing on heavy harddisk usage?
<JoshDreamland> For installers
<aboanas93> ???
<ubuntistas> i did that command mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup01102009 how can i restore my previous profile , i mean a rollback
<ubuntistas> ?
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: Verify this is the right version and download it: https://admin.fedoraproject.org/updates/F11/FEDORA-2009-9045
<aboanas93> unblocking (proxy servers)?
<system404> Actionparsnip: no joy cant get into recovery that way still keeps saying unsupported video format its not ubuntu its my damn tv big 42 inch plasma does everything except the things i want it too lmao anyway i can access live cd so how to change the file
<aboanas93_> how i unblock megaupload?
<system404> how to edit xorg.conf file via live cd anyone
<iceroot> system404: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aboanas93_>  how i unblock megaupload?
<iceroot> system404: or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JoshDreamland> system404: before installing?
<system404> after installing
<Gerry_> Can someone help please? My ubuntu Jaunty constantly freezes (total system hang up) when I have heavy harddisk utilization.
<JoshDreamland> Either thing iceroot said would be great
<system404> i previously edited and messed up so have to edit it back now cant get to recovery console so have to edit via live cd
<aboanas93_>  how do i unblock megaupload?
<iceroot> aboanas93_: what is megaupload?
<ubuntistas> i did that command mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup01102009 how can i restore my previous profile , i mean a rollback
<booooooooooooooo> :P
<JoshDreamland> system404: cd /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, ok i'll do so, should i download the src rpm?
<iceroot> JoshDreamland: not cd
<booooooooooooooo>  i can't find any gnomeppp
<ikonia> meTTy: rpm's aren't intended for ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> system404: ls | grep xorg.conf
<system404> i need to edit the xorg.conf file of my install not the cd
<stefg> jakerue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/282929/ ... for some mysteriuos reason i got double LF's .... but shouldn't matter
<iceroot> ubuntistas: mv ~/.mozilla_backup01102009 ~/-mozilla
<JoshDreamland> oh, right.
<aboanas93_> yo guys
<ikonia> system404: open it with your text editor of choice - /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<booooooooooooooo>  i can't find any gnomeppp in package manger
<iceroot> system404: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<booooooooooooooo>  i can't find any gnomeppp in package manger
<iceroot> system404: or gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<booooooooooooooo>  i can't find any gnomeppp in package manger
<JoshDreamland> iceroot: He needs to restore a backup.
<meTTy> ikonia, JoshDreamland  told me to download the rpm and somehow convert it
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: search for gnome-ppp
<aboanas93_>  how do i unblock megaupload?
<WilliamHerry> how can i change default editor?
<Gerry_> iceroot: Ubuntu does not block websites like megaupload by itself. If it is blocked, that is due to your network administrator doing so. No chance to unblock on your side then.
<ikonia> meTTy: what do you want to download ?
<booooooooooooooo> :P
<JoshDreamland> iceroot: I think whatever he saved it in would have backed it up for him
<ikonia> aboanas93_: what is blocking it ?
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: I told him to get a Fedora RPM Of it.
<system404> thanks iceroot but that shows up an unedited version it dont bring up the one i edited the changes i made arent there
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: of what ?
<aboanas93_> my ISP!!!
<ikonia> aboanas93_: talk to your ISP then - it's not an ubuntu issue
<booooooooooooooo>   how can i reinstall the grup in Ubuntu
<jakerue> stefg:  OK I will reboot and get back to you
<booooooooooooooo>   how can i reinstall the grup in Ubuntu
<booooooooooooooo>   how can i reinstall the grup in Ubuntu
<iceroot> system404: then open your file/backup
<FloodBot1> booooooooooooooo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: There's a bug that you can work around by converting the RPM instead
<meTTy> ikonia, i  want to install emesene 1.5, but there is a known bug with some python stuff
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: stop
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: Some MSN replacement for linux
<aboanas93_> na ,not that. how can i use ubuntu proxy?
<Martin1> hi there
<stefg> jakerue: wait
<iceroot> booooooooooooooo: you dont want to uninstall grub
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: fedora rpm's aren't intended for ubuntu - they require different library versions
<aboanas93_> is there one?
<ikonia> !grub > booooooooooooooo
<ubottu> booooooooooooooo, please see my private message
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: not if you use alien to convert thme
<JoshDreamland> them
<WilliamHerry> apt-get can do that
<stefg> jakerue: let's do some basic things first
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: yes - if you use alien to conver them they stil have the same dependencies
<booooooooooooooo> sorry
<Gerry_> Has someone else encountered freezing the whole system on Ubuntu Jaunty 64 bit when there is heavy disk usage?
<booooooooooooooo> :)
<stefg> jakerue: unmount  /media/disk and /media/disk1
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: Did you download the RPM, and is it the right version?
<WilliamHerry> how can i change default editor when i use visudo command?
<ikonia> meTTy: I assume you've tried emesene from the ubuntu repos ?
<system404> anyone any ideas on my issue
<meTTy> JoshDreamland,  what kind of rpm should i download? src, i586...?
<ikonia> meTTy: I would very strongly advise you not to try to install fedora packages on ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: The dependency thing is a known bug. Someone found a workaround this way.
<ikonia> meTTy: VERY strongly
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: if a package is compiled with dependencies - nothing can change that, there is no work around
<prajjwal> is there a way to auto signing in -mount my other partition after
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: I would normally as well, except this is a known workaround.
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: alien just unpacks it
<booooooooooooooo> :)
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: He meets the dependencies.
<prajjwal> is there a way to auto mount my other partitions ***
<Martin1> I am in the wrong chat but perhaps someone can help me. I am installing zen cafe (zenwalk) from an usb stick. later i have to give a directory where the filesystem is in. so which directory can my usb stick have?
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: can you please stop doing that - this channel is for ubuntu discussion only
<JoshDreamland> ikonia: The DEB package's check is buggy.
<jakerue> stefg: hold on....trying to get permissions to edit sda1
<ikonia> Martin1: yes this is the wrong channel
<booooooooooooooo> lolz i saw some fun here
<stefg> jakerue: i'd run a 'sudo fsck /dev/sda1' and after that a 'sudo fsck /dev/sda5' .. never trust gparted. then you want to claim some space back on sda5. 'sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sda5'
<meTTy> JoshDreamland,  why can't i just update my python?
<booooooooooooooo> thats why i am doing it
<booooooooooooooo> plzz don't banned me
<Gerry_> Martin1: Check if it was auto-mounted and is in "media" or "mnt"
<WilliamHerry> k
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: please stop. The conversation topic is ubuntu support only, please stick to that
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: It's my understanding that your python version exceeds the requirement by two large releases.
<JoshDreamland> Being full versions.
<mcmlxxi> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<booooooooooooooo> :( ok
<stefg> jakerue: and of course you nedd to 'gksudo gedit /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst' ordinary users are not allowed to mess with system files
<hermdog> hello
<JoshDreamland> meTTy, ikonia: http://forum.emesene.org/index.php/topic,2258.0.html
<Gerry_> Has someone else encountered freezing the whole system on Ubuntu Jaunty 64 bit when there is heavy disk usage?
<hermdog> i need some help, so i press some strange keyboard combo and now the screen is following my mouse around
<mcmlxxi> how to dual boot with another distro?
<zzorn> Is/leabve
<Martin1> Gerry_: the problem is that I cant check that. it is just a field in which I have to enter the directory. no terminal
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: It's very difficult to diagnose the problem knowing so little about it
<system404> ok ive found the file i need to change but dont have permissions to change it in the live cd how do i get permission
<jakerue> stefg: ok got it copied...working on the rest
<hermdog> as i move the mouse around the screen the screen will shift with it
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: : If I knew more, I would not be here but solving it myself.
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, ok thanx, i will have a look at that thread
<hermdog> its as if the screen is only showing a small part of my total resolution
<jakerue> stefg: can't unmount media - disk is busy
<hermdog> and my mouse helps to move around the screen
<hermdog> i need to make it stop! i has not done anything like this at all!!
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: You know hard drive make and age
<stefg> jakerue: save and exit gedit, leave the directory view of sda1
<mitnick> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<hermdog> !ping
<hermdog> lol
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: You also know the details as to why you say the hard drive load is the cause.
<JoshDreamland> How are you sure it isn't CPU usage in general?
<jakerue> stefg: it's not open.  Only have terminal,ffox and pidgin open
 * booooooooooooooo boom boom 
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: please stop that
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland:  Hard disks are: 40 GB IDE Notebook Harddisk (for low power consumption) and 2x 1GB S-ATA (Software RAID 1). The RAID harddisks are brand new.
<stefg> jakerue: sync && sudo umount /dev/sda1
<JoshDreamland> Oh lord
<JoshDreamland> I would rather have nothing to do with RAID things. Bad experiences. Are those what's in use?
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: I found out first that the system stopped responding when pushing large data amounts over gigabit lan to the RAID array.
<jakerue> stefg: still no go.  Won't let me do it from Places menu either
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: I then tested with the 40 GB IDE harddisk to rule out a defect software raid, but same problem. System freezes.
<jakerue> stefg: ok had to close terminal window
<stefg> jakerue: hmm .. crap. anyway you can run sudo tune2fs -m0 /dev/sda5
<hermdog> what does Super + R usually do?
<jakerue> stefg: all unmounted, what next?
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: I then tried bonie++ to test harddisk only without network being involved - again system froze.
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: Nothing in the log files.
<hermdog> :(
<stefg> jakerue: the tune2fs line, then for good measure  an fsck for either partition
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: Not sure I can help. Let me think, though.
<JoshDreamland> Okay, wait
<JoshDreamland> Did you do anything to make sure the 40GB wasn't at fault?
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: Ok
<jakerue> stefg: ok done all
<JoshDreamland> I'd run fsck on it in quiet 3
<stefg> jakerue: ok. good look for another reboot
<stefg> *luck
<jakerue> stefg: here I go
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: I will try that.
<booooooooooooooo> hey any ssh client exists in ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> XD
<ikonia> booooooooooooooo: yes, it's instlaled by default
<DJones> !ssh | booooooooooooooo
<ubottu> booooooooooooooo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<booooooooooooooo> !pigdin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pigdin
<WilliamHerry> pidgin
<booooooooooooooo> lolz
<booooooooooooooo> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<booooooooooooooo> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<timjdavey> hmm, does anyone know when sun-java6 got taken out of apt-get
<SnowKitty> hello
<SnowKitty> i need help compiling BSNES, i dunno how to do it
<Pricey> timjdavey: search for it on packages.ubuntu.com
<SnowKitty> i have the source that i got from byuu's site
<WilliamHerry> how can i make my system support russian language
<SnowKitty> WilliamHerry: pour vodka on it
<indus> WilliamHerry: you can go to menu>system>admin>language support
<timjdavey> cheers doing so now
<indus> !sun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<indus> timjdavey: have you enabled all the repos
<booooooooooooooo> !gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-ppp
<WilliamHerry> thanks
<timjdavey> ohhh no thats thats probably it
<UF-Gast997> hi leute
<timjdavey> hmmm I should have the multiverse repo though
<UF-Gast997> hallo??
<SnowKitty> >.>
<stefg> !de | UF-Gast997
<ubottu> UF-Gast997: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<hermdog> is there a way to put X back to its full displayed resolution, without resetting it?
<kindyroot> hi there, is there a known problem with apt unwilling to find any packages?
<kindyroot> sources are fine
<kindyroot> i am running on a fresh install
<stefg> kindyroot: repos might be overloaded, karmic-beta release is ahead
<helloworld245> hermdog: :"sudo killall gdm" then "sudo gdm" from tty
<meTTy> JoshDreamland, thanks very much,worked all great, except for the webcam feature :) just a freeze image :(
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: If it is related to a corrupt file system: Why does the whole system freeze? No network traffic passing through anymore, no console login, no remote ssh login. Nothing.
<miha> where can i ask launchpad translation question?
<Pici> miha: #launchpad
<miha> thx
<SnowKitty> <.<
<booooooooooooooo> my this channel is giving me fun
<booooooooooooooo> :D
<indus> miha:hmm #ubuntu-translation?
<booooooooooooooo> guys if i install gnome-ppp then it ant another packages then ?
<booooooooooooooo> *w
<miha> indus: that one is empty
<miha> launchpad seems ok
<hermdog> helloworld245: wont that kill my current login?
<indus> miha: i missed the s
<kindyroot> stefg: I am not sure it's that, I am running through the same sources from another machine with more success
<indus> miha: #ubuntu-translations
<helloworld245> hermdog: yes it will
<kindyroot> using the same repos
<indus> miha: sorry  1 sec
<jakerue> stefg: OK go to the ubuntu load....which game me issues about having no Home and then it took 5-6 min with just a blank screen....mouse but nothing else
<saurav> SERIOUS QUESTION : is there any good download manager in ubuntu ? I am now using axel. But it has no GUI .
<JoshDreamland> meTTy: 'Fraid  that isn't in my scope of capability
<stefg> jakerue: permission issues
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: I take it that means fsck had nothing to say?
<hermdog> helloworld245: is there any other way? i pressed super+r and it messed up the xserver viewing(im not seeing full displayed resolution) is there a keycombo that will undo it?
<Gerry_> JoshDreamland: correct
<indus> miha: #ubuntu-translators
<pshr_> Dude!! Any side bars for ubuntu... like in vista
<benjamin__> hi, has someone expiricenc with shell scripts? I use ina shell script the command read -a. successfully on a centos server but in kubuntu 9.1 I get "illigal option -a", any ideas?
<stefg> jakerue: you did use the root-nautilus for the cut *and* the paste operatiion,, didn't you?
<booooooooooooooo> :((
<jakerue> stefg: I did
<pshr_> !sidebar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidebar
<indus> saurav: try d4x
<booooooooooooooo> byeee
<indus> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<booooooooooooooo> indu are u Indiian
<indus> !info > d4x
<ubottu> <indus> wants you to know: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'd4x' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<saurav> Thanks Indus
<helloworld245> hermdog: well, i'm not aware if there exists such a way
<indus> !info  d4x
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<hermdog> helloworld245: CRAP!! im running a php script and i dont want to rerun it later!!
<stefg> jakerue: so mount /dev/sda1 again, we're going to chroot into the installed system
<booooooooooooooo> indus are u Indiian
<booooooooooooooo> hi saurav
<booooooooooooooo> Jai Hind
<booooooooooooooo> indus are u Indiian
<jakerue> stefg: ok ready
<indus> booooooooooooooo: yes, i prefer if you change your nick,its too distracting
<saurav> Hello B0*9
<stefg> jakerue: i assume it gets mounted to /media/disk again
<Kapoor> ok bhai
<indus> saurav: also try gwget
<Kapoor> can i talk u to in Hindi
<indus> this is english channel only
<jakerue> stefg: I have both part mounted
<ikonia> Kapoor: you won't be asked again to keep to the channel topic
<Kapoor> bhai plzz i can't speak english every well
<helloworld245> hermdog: well, system > preferences > display
<hermdog> it defaults to the nvideo driver system
<indus> Kapoor: try #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> Kapoor: try #ubuntu-in
<saurav> No such good download  manager in Ubuntu !!!! like "internet download manager " found in Windows !! This is SERIOUS !!
<stefg> jakerue: get a terminal and a root shell by 'sudo -i
<helloworld245> saurav: try axel
<indus> saurav: try firefox addon downthemall
<hermdog> helloworld245:and all the settings in that seem to be 100%
<tradiuz> So, does anyone here have experience with the Sheevaplug Devkit?
<saurav> I am now using axel .
<jakerue> stefg: done
<indus> saurav: did you try d4x?
<SnowKitty> my hovercraft is full of eels
<saurav> No
<stefg> jakerue: cd /media/disk
<JoshDreamland> Gerry_: I'm not sure. It's odd that is still boots, and just randomly stops working.
<jakerue> stefg: k
<kyja> gergion general Tux says, "Playing with eels may increase risk of health related problems"
<JoshDreamland> The oddest case previous to this one I've seen is totally losing a superblock, rendering the hard drive useless
<JoshDreamland> Until you restored it from backup, of course
<SnowKitty> can anyone help me figure out how to compile something?
<stefg> jakerue: mount --bind /proc proc && mount --bind /dev dev
<tradiuz> SnowKitty -  ./configure && make && sudo make install
<tradiuz> for the most part
<jakerue> stefg: k
<hermdog> sweet jesus i got it!!
<stefg> jakerue: now we do the actuel change root: chroot .
<hermdog> helloworld245: i got it thank you!
<brijith2> thanks
<brijith2>  
<jakerue> stefg: ok what am I doing next?  Is that a command?  It didn't like 'root chroot'
<WilliamHerry> chroot is command
<Jeffserrao> I have a strange problem with ubuntu 9.04 when i installed my nvidia drivers lost my network connection any ideas why?
<hrab> Hello, could anyone tell me where the switch user thing in ubuntu9.04 has gone?    All I have is shut down, restart or log off.
<brijith2> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<panopticon> hrab, have you actually added the "user switcher" applet?
<Dr_Willis> hrab:  ive noticed ifyou use kdm to login to Gnome, or Gdm to login to kdm. that thing can vanish..   and the applet may not appera back if you log back in the other way
<WilliamHerry> just click the other name
<hrab> Not on purpose no,
<stefg> jakerue: you were having a prompt #/media/disk ... after a chroot . (notice the dot) you are root in the installed system and the prompt reads just / , right?
<panopticon> there's a difference between that and the "shut down" applet
<SnowKitty> hmm
<brijith> hi
<SnowKitty> i cant get this figured out >.<
<jakerue> stefg: root@ubuntu:/media/disk# chroot.
<jakerue> -bash: chroot.: command not found
<gk1> You can get this figured out?
<stefg> jakerue: with a space between chroot and .
<nomad111> does anyone have any trouble playing fullscreen youtube vids with a multi-monitor setup in ubuntu
<hrab> THanks , I'll go install it and see how it does
<jakerue> stefg: ok now at 'root@ubuntu:/# '
<nomad111> the video doesnt go fullscreen on my primary display
<Jeffserrao> Need help with my LAN connection!!!!!!!
<nomad111> its on the secondary and cut off a b it
<stefg> jakerue: right, so you are now acting as root on the installed system. what is your username in the installed system ?
<stefg> jakerue: cd /home , BTW
<jakerue> stefg: I am root
<SnowKitty> !makefile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile
<SnowKitty> hmmm
<stefg> jakerue: no, i mean what username have you set up for yourself in the installed system
<SnowKitty> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jakerue> stefg: jason
<stefg> jakerue: so there is a dir jason in /home, right?
<jakerue> stefg: yes
<jakerue> stefg: actually doing an ls there is nothing in /home
<hrab> Hrm, OK fast-user-switch applett is loaded in synaptic, added "User Switcher" to the panel at the top, it doesn't have a switch option.
<prappl93> Every time I boot up the Palm OS setup thing comes up, how do I stop that from happening?
<Jeffserrao> network connections lost when i installed my nvidia drivers
<stefg> jakerue: ah right.... the chroot hasn't got sda5 mounted. you'll have to unmount it from the live-cd and mount it in the chroot by 'mount /home' first
<JoshDreamland> Are there any workarounds to bug 374776?
<JoshDreamland> Scratch that,
<JoshDreamland> I have the wrong number after all
<pshr_> .oO
<pshr_> .oOo.
<SnowKitty> i am lost dammit
<jakerue> stefg: I can unmount media/disk-1 but not media/disk ...an application preventing it from being unmounted
<SnowKitty> i have an SRC folder after unpacking the archive
<SnowKitty> and inside is a makefile, some.bat and other files and some folders
<saurav> D4X is working ... now i am trying to download youtube video
<prappl93> How do I keep the Palm OS Manager setup thing from loading when my system starts up
<stefg> jakerue: that's right. we are chrooted into /media/disk (aka sda1), so only sda5 can and needs to be unmounted
<switchgirl> how to send a password reminder for ekiga?
<JoshDreamland> OH, that was just chatzilla's doing
<JoshDreamland> Can ubotu look up bugs by ID?
<stefg> jakerue: so eject disk-1 from the Live CD environment and 'mount /home' in your chrooted terminal
<switchgirl> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<demon__> hallo
<JoshDreamland> !bug 374776
<switchgirl> !ekiga password-reminder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoshDreamland> XD
<demon__> could ya help me with webcam under guest XP for yahoo messenger with VBOX 3.0 ?
<JoshDreamland> This afflicts me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/374776
<jakerue> stefg: root@ubuntu:/# mount /home
<jakerue> mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/042b0e1b-d64c-40f4-bbd8-e9e15362625e does not exist
<jbeitler> switchgirl: https://www.ekiga.net/index.php?page=chpass
<JoshDreamland> Is there anything I can do?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. What is the name of the program in xfce analog to gnome-panel in gnome?
<stefg> jakerue: i see... stupid. make it 'mount /dev/sda5 /home'
<jakerue> stefg: ok done
<helloworld245> natrixnatrix89: try xfce4-panel
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<JoshDreamland> And why does my numpad double as a mouse now? I USE THAT <_<"
<stefg> jakerue: so if you ls now you see the jason dir in /home ?
<jakerue> stefg: I do :)
<stefg> jakerue: ok, now 'chmod -R jason:jason /home/jason'
<stefg> jakerue: sorry that is chown -R jason:jason /home/jason
<jakerue> stefg: dropped to a promt
<jimdog> Anyone know anything about how to get a device driver to recognise a usb device on insert? the lsusb output gives an incorrect id and so the driver isn being linked to the device. Itś a cypress cy7c65xxx microcontroller and has a kernel driver, but it won associate to read and write. May be something to do with the HAL?
<switchgirl> jbeitler: thats no good i forgot it
<jakerue> stefg: exit, quit doesn't work
<switchgirl> \i forgot it and that page needs you toknow the password to change it
<jbeitler> switchgirl: there is a Forgot Link at the top of the page
<JoshDreamland> Fixed numpad. Scroll wheel still sucks. I give up.
<stefg> jakerue: didin't you get an error when trying to chmod instead of chown ?
<jimdog> sorry thats a cy7c63xx
<jakerue> stefg: no, it just dropped to a >
<switchgirl> jbeitler:  sometimes i wonder about my sanity    thanks for pointing that out
<jakerue> stefg: ah sorry yes I did get an error...then it dropped to >
<jbeitler> switchgirl: no problem
<stefg> jakerue: press ctrl-d ... do you get back from the chroot?
<jakerue> stefg: I did.  Ran the chown -R jason:jason /home/jason
<stefg> jakerue: frominside the chroot ?
<Steil> hey guys what happened to gaybuntu?the website does not work anymore
<bazhang> !ot | Steil
<ubottu> Steil: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jakerue> stefg: I want to run root@ubuntu:/# chown -R jason:jason /home/jason  .......right?
<stefg> jakerue: so where are you now in the root terminal? still in the chroot, or already back to Live CD environment?
<jakerue> stefg:  my prompt read 'root@ubuntu:/#'
<stefg> jakerue: ok. ctrl-d one more time. Did the terminal close, or did only the prompt change?
<jakerue> stefg: Ctrl+D results in root@ubuntu:/# exit
<jakerue> root@ubuntu:/media/disk#
<stefg> jakerue: alright, so you were still chrooted when running the chown command. good. time for another reboot, i guess
<khamael> is there program for playing mp3s backwards?
<jakerue> stefg: take a look at the madness http://paste.ubuntu.com/282958/
<stefg> jakerue: except from the errors due to the wrong command that is ok...
<Guest23508> hello folks
<jakerue> stefg: I am getting flack for going to eat dinner....reboot I go and hope it works.  If you don't hear back from me it failed and I will just format the whole works.  Thanks for all the help, you have gone above and beyond
<puffinman> anyone know how long till the karmic beta is due?
<stefg> jakerue: hope you learned something from it
<bazhang> puffinman, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion; should be any day now
<puffinman> didn't they say OCt 1, though?
<jbeitler> puffinman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Dr_Willis> puffinman:  it will be released when its released..  there is no set TIME on the 1st..
<Pici> puffinman : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<puffinman> ok, np
<preetam> hello can anyone help me ..my x-server is not getting restarted on pressing the key Alt+Ctrl+Backspace in ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> !dontzap | preetam
<ubottu> preetam: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<system404> intel 82945G/GZ graphics card cant get higher resolution than 800x600 on jaunty anyone any ideas
<cristi_an> excuse my ignorance...but why 64 bit ubuntu 9.04 partitioner behaves strange ? is that a known bug ?
<strange> hey guys, when i run "iwconfig" it just stalls any suggestions?
<preetam> how to install dontzap from synaptic manager
<bluebaron__> anyone know of a music player that can be controlled remotely and locally at the same time?
<system404> Intel 82945G/GZ graphics card cant get higher resolution than 800x600 on jaunty anyone any ideas
<Halitech> !intel | system404
<ubottu> system404: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<system404> halitech i know ubuntu has issues with intel integrated graphics cards just wanted to know if anyone knows a workaround
<Halitech> cristi_an, what do you mean by strange?
<Halitech> system404, there should be info in the second link on how to fix it
<cristi_an> Halitech: strange means i have a 320 GB hdd and when i try to partition that i just can't create extended partition
<cristi_an> Halitech: sda1 sda2 are reserved for windows as primary
<cristi_an> Halitech: i will install vista later
<frogzoo> cristi_an: probly update your bios
<hattonr> can anyone tell me how to stop terminal server client from trying to reconnect every 30 seconds?
<Halitech> cristi_an, how many primary partitions have you got so far? and are you trying to create the extended partition inside a primary partition?
<cristi_an> Halitech: i have only 2
<cristi_an> for windows i want to reserve them
<cristi_an> Halitech: then i want a primary sda3 for /
<Halitech> cristi_an, you can't create an extended partition outside a primary partition
<hbos> Hi guys, when will 9.10 beta be available to download?
<indus> hbos: 3 october
<Halitech> hbos, when they get it ready to download
<Amaranth> hbos: Try again in about 12 hours
<hbos> oh darn I was hoping today :P
<indus> Amaranth: its out ?
<Amaranth> indus: no...
<indus> Amaranth: also hello :)
<Gekz> Hi. I'm on Mac OS X right now and woudl like to convert the alternate iso into a usb image so I can install it on my eeepc. Is this possible?
<vigo> hattonr: Is it the tsclient?
<helloworld245> Gekz: a software called unetbootin
<Amaranth> Gekz: nope, only from windows or linux
<incentifit> I've got a samba share at 192.168.0.2/sambashare.  I can login using Windows or Mac and then copy files to and from that share.  I need to write a script to do this or cp from the terminal.  Can someone get me started?  I'm not sure what I need to even search for... login at command line?
<stunts513> anyone wanna help me with my xorg config, im on such an old computer that its using like a default driver or sumthn, cant get papst 800x600
<Gekz> Amaranth: how uncouth.
<Amaranth> Gekz: You could burn the iso to disc and boot your mac with it then use that
<Amaranth> use that to make the USB stick, I mean
<Halitech> stunts513, what video card?
<Gekz> Amaranth: it lacks a dvd drive
<Guest87434> When will 9.10 beta be out?
<miha> stunt: might be old less PnP monitor as well?
<stunts513> chips and tech f69000
<helloworld245> Guest87434: 29th oct
<stunts513> im on a laptop
<Amaranth> Gekz: You have a macbook air?
<Gekz> Amaranth: evidently
<Halitech> stunts513, are you sure it will do beyond 800x600?
<stunts513> yes
<stunts513> i run windos dual boot
<wrapster> how do i use sftp to transfer files over to my machine form a remote host...
<Halitech> stunts513, there may not be a driver for it, what does lspci show for a video card?
<stunts513> uh lemme check
<wrapster> im familiar with scp
<vigo> hattonr: Or is it the FreeNX?
<llutz> wrapster: sftp usr@host  and then with all those ftp-commands (man sftp)
<Amaranth> Gekz: So what you really have is a hackintosh on an eeepc
<Amaranth> Gekz: you'll need a different computer to put the iso on a usb stick
<Gekz> Amaranth: ;)
<stunts513>  VGA compatible controller: Chips and Technologies F69000 HiQVideo (rev 64)
<Gekz> Amaranth: yeah but i dont want to get up and walk to my desktop
<Gekz> it's like... 3 metres away :<
<Amaranth> stunts513: I'll be surprised if you get vesa working with that
<Amaranth> stunts513: You're certainly not going to get any 2D or 3D acceleration
<hrab> dangit.   I can't figure out how to switch users without logging out
<Amaranth> hrab: click on your name in the top right and it should have a list of users
<Amaranth> hrab: clicking on one of those doesn't log you out
<hrab> The only one I see is gest session.
<hrab> guest session rather.
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<stunts513> i know
<stunts513> but this is rediculous
<stunts513> i cant get over 800x600 and it doesnt stretch
<wrapster> sftp>put something_solaris-i386.deb .
<wrapster> File "something.deb" not found. ... but i am in that remote machine... how is it possible.. the ftp man page lists put to be used...
<Amaranth> stunts513: That's the best you're going to get, there is no driver for that hardware
<Amaranth> stunts513: I haven't even heard of any hardware from those guys since 1998 or so
<stunts513> i cant manually add lines to the xorg though?
<llutz> wrapster: does something.... exist in lpwd?
<Zzeiss> stunts513: What does your xorg log say?
<stunts513> the file or a log?
<wrapster> llutz: yes
<Amaranth> stunts513: No, you're using the vesa driver so it is limited to vesa standard resolutions (up to 1024x768, no widescreen)
<wrapster> it lists out my local dir from where i ran the sftp command
<Halitech> stunts513, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Zzeiss> stunts513: I've had situations where the auto-probed monitor values were very "conservative" in terms of horiz and vert speeds; putting in a device line to tell it "oh, you can go faster/slower" has often gotten me up to full native resolution.
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: But he has no driver for his video card
<Halitech> stunts513, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hrab> AH. well that is kinda convoluted, but It works.    Anyone tell me why how to get my xfce session moved over to f8 from f10?
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: Actually, this was using the VESA mode, which works amazingly well for what it is.
<cristi_an> Halitech: how can i create an extended partition then ? since i have primary and logical option only in this tool ?
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: I haven't seen vesa get a widescreen resolution :P
<Zzeiss> stunts513: Does your xorg.conf have a 'Section "Monitor"' block in it?
<stunts513> i no it does
<stunts513> u be on later, cause i gotta goto school?
<Halitech> cristi_an, logical and extended are the same thing, just different names
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: I'm looking at it right now. Macbook Pro, running full 1280x800 native.  With VESA driver, as the binary blob driver does not work on an MBP as far as I can tell.
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: Even then I'm guessing he has some weird laptop so running a desktop without any kind of acceleration is hell on the battery
<Zzeiss> stunts513: Probably.  Go.  Learn.  Consume.  Marry and reproduce.
<stunts513> only time i ever get decent tecch support is in morning, and rthen i have togoto school so yea..
<stunts513> lol
<stunts513> k
<stunts513> l8r
<grouse> Hey guys, having trouble changing permissions for a load of files (from cli). I ran the command chmod -R 775, but this doesn't seem to have propogated to all my files (I do own all of them)
<grouse> have I missed something out?
<wrapster> llutz: ok what i had to use was reget..
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: Yeah.  But somewhat weak battery life beats the heck out of being stuck in Windows.  :)
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: Your MBP won't run with the 185 driver?
<wrapster> but sftp says invalid command if i use that.
<ActionParsnip1> grouse: you need to specify the target folder
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: Nope.  It crashes it hard.  Yes, I've tried; I want compiz.  But no joy.
<drew212> can anyone point me to where the application launchers are? I want to subscribe a feed to mozilla thunderbird but i dont know where to point the RSS to...
<ActionParsnip1> grouse, do you really want 5 in the everybody group?
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: hmm, try again with karmic? :) beta out today
<grouse> actionparsnip!, thanks - I knew it was something simple
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: I'm glad someone actually wants compiz. Usually people are telling me why they turned it off :P
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: Karmic?  Nice idea, but this machine is "production".
<Zzeiss> Amaranth:  I'm an eye-candy diabetic.  :)
<drew212> anyone able to locate the application launchers on the filesystem for me? im having trouble
<Zzeiss> Besides, I would much prefer to not run closed source.  I will make exceptions for things like the WiFi card, where frakking with the blob can cause major interference with other folks.
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: Should have gotten a different laptop then :P
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: blobtastic, that one is
<Zzeiss> Amaranth: That's why I hang out on Nouveau and try to help there, to get rid of the binary blob.  Sadly, I am (*so*) far behind those guys that the most I can offer is encouragement.
<ngnp> This page http://start.ubuntu.com/9.04/ is not rendered ok in FF (encoding?) on my laptop ... can I fix this? When I disable cache the page is ok.
<Amaranth> Zzeiss: heh, me too
<drew212> anyone able to help me find stuff on the ubuntu filesystem quick?
<Amaranth> ngnp: that would mean your cache is bad, clear it out
<Amaranth> drew212: find what?
 * ngnp trying
<drew212> im trying to point an RSS to thunderbird, it says choose application, but i dont know where thunderbird is located... or any applications for that matter
<Amaranth> drew212: oh, they're all in /usr/bin/
<xukun> drew212, locate thunderbird
<Halitech> drew212, could be /usr/bin or /bin
<ngnp> Amaranth: tnx ... it's fixed :)
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: try: which thunderbord
<xukun> drew212, you can do that for every program
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: you'll most likely find its /usr/bin/thunderbird
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: i click subscribe now, but it wont work...
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: i dont use rss, sorry man
<hattonr> vigo, sorry about missing your replies, got caught up in maintenance :-)
<aaron11> Helo, I know there are less people in here but, Does anyone know when the countdown banners are showing up? I REALY cant wait for Karmic Koala to come! :S :S
<Pici> aaron11 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<vigo> hattonr: NP, did you see the questions I posted?
<hattonr> vigo, I am connecting to a W2003 server using terminal server client in Ubuntu, not NX
<system404> Actionparsnip: i got back on to my install any other ideas on getting my resolution above 800x600 ive tried updating the kernal as advised by ubuntu forums but to no avail
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<system404> Amaranth: thats one of the things i first tried done nothing
<vigo> hattonr: Ok, I found two links, I will post the one that may address that, is it the tsclient2?
<hattonr> vigo, I think so.
<charlespeng_> does anyone have got a wave invite?
<DJones> !ot | charlespeng_
<ubottu> charlespeng_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hattonr> vigo, yes, tsclient
<vigo> hattonr: This may help: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/9hdr1/debian_canonical_stop_the_auto_reconnect_on/
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: tried rdesktop ?
<hattonr> vigo, thanks, I'll give it a read
<charlespeng_> anyone has got a wave invite?
<StupidWeasel> wave wave wave wave. Urgh X_X
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Not me, or wait, I am uncertain if I did. I did once.
<indus> charlespeng_: off topic :)
<charlespeng_> can anyone send me a wave invite to linux.usrs@gmail.com ?
<cetanhota> !ot | charlespeng_
<ubottu> charlespeng_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DJones> charlespeng_: That is not an ubuntu support question, please don't ask it here
<charlespeng_> sorry,
<ActionParsnip1> charlespeng_: this is ubuntu support. discussions for wave invites are not for here and should be directed to #ubuntu-offtopic
<StupidWeasel> This is gmail & analytics all over again o.o
<charlespeng_> DJones: I
<indus> #ubuntu-offtopic
<indus> :) :!
<StupidWeasel> Oh whilst I remember folks, this is something I've been meaning to ask, but is it possible to add non standard locations to the clock?
<StupidWeasel> Kinda new to Gnome. Closest place I have to home is London, which is not all that close as far as weather is concerned.
<vigo> StupidWeasel: Yes, it is, sort of.
<jpds> StupidWeasel: For weather, no, I don't think so.
<StupidWeasel> Ahh, that's a shame.
<vigo> StupidWeasel: Just choose the TZ or UDT that applies, it is for server and updates to synchronize.
<jpds> vigo: That's not for weather info.
<jpds> StupidWeasel: But you can use a cool service like http://www.yr.no/english/1.2025949 for weather.
<|denis||> !googlefight gentoo ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rorty> hi
<StupidWeasel> Not a big deal though, just would be nice. I have it on my media center anyway ;3
<drew212> anyone have an experience with thunderbird? I have my feeds showing, but it wont show any pictures, or HTML emails for that matter
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: you need to allow them.
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: i'll get a link
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: how do i do that?
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: i've looked through all the settings under preferences but i cant find anything
<Keiya> Hmm... is there a mail client that'll run in the messaging menu after I kill its last window?
<JonathanEllis1> I have just installed soundconverter but I need to install a converter for wma. Any idea which package I need?
<frogzoo> Keiya: evolution?
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: Tools>>Options>>Privacy
<syslq78> My key "two" is not working, I changed keyboards. Any ideas?
<drew212> thats for windows...
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: Default is Block loading of Images in email, with a second box to allow images from people in your personal address book.  Unchecking the first box will  allow all images.
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<syslq78> Only in gnome
<Keiya> frogzoo: Quits when I kill its last menu :/
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: under Edit>prefernces>privacy i check every tab and there is nothing about blocking HTML...
<Keiya> er
<JonathanEllis1> Sorry. I should be more precise. I have just installed soundconverter but I need a decoder for wma files. Any idea which package I need?
<Keiya> s/menu/window/
<system404> need help with intel card cant get above 800x600 res
<Halitech> !intel | system404 second link should help
<ubottu> system404 second link should help: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<frogzoo> Keiya: put evolution notifier in your startup apps?
<system404> Halitech: i tried all that but it didnt help still cant get above 800x600
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: View -> Message Body As -> and select Original HTML.
<system404> how do i see what kernals are installed and which kernal im running incase its that
<ActionParsnip1> drew212: http://community.contractwebdevelopment.com/images-missing-thunderbird
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: thank you!
<system404> ive installed the new kernal but maybe it aint running it
<frogzoo> Keiya: "sh -c "sleep 30; exec /usr/lib/evolution/2.26/evolution-alarm-notify"
<ActionParsnip1> system404: uname -a; dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<system404> how to edit out the old kernal from selection
<ActionParsnip1> system404: you can uninstall old unused kernels to harvest ~100Mb per kernel
<system404> how to uninstall old kernal
<drew212> ActionParsnip1: now i get a bunch of broken images, FML =P
 * Keiya Fs drew's life.
<Lutoma> hehe :D
<juro> hi, I am converting a Vista laptop to Ubuntu (NO! dual installation) and would like to make a complete copy of the current harddrive content for backup reasons - what is the best way to do this?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Keiya> (I hate that phrase. This is my rebellion.)
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<grouse> what the fudge was that
<Russus> Hello
<ActionParsnip1> weeee
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Keiya> Thar she blows! >_>
<grouse> sawesome
<system404> how to edit the kernal selection screen to edit out old kernal from selection
<wakeupscreamin> loool
<joaopinto> system404, better remove them from the packae list
<system404> i just want to remove from selection first if im happy with results ill uninstall it
<disik> hello, how to disable font anti-aliasing in opera and mozilla? i made it for the system but opera still uses smooth fonts
<Madsy> syslq78: The content under /boot/grub/grub.lst. But yeah, you should rather uninstall the kernel image package.
<Madsy> system404*
<acr0nym> this google wave fuss is just too much lol
<frogzoo> google wave?
<Madsy> Bah..
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> system404:  system404: like any other package: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<numbers here>
<Madsy> system404: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> system404: if you uninstall the package it will be removed from grub
<nimrod|king> Is there a good reason why Ubuntu doesn't use a frame buffer console by default?
<system404> Actionparsnip: i only want it removed from grub for now once ive done that if im happy with results ill uninstall the package
<juro> hi, I am converting a Vista laptop to Ubuntu (NO! dual installation) and would like to make a complete copy of the current harddrive content for backup reasons - what is the best way to do this?
<Blizzerand> http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu910finalartwork-large_002.jpg
<Madsy> system404: I just gave you an answer.
<ActionParsnip> system404: fair point, simply remove or comment out the lines in menu.list like madsy says
<Blizzerand> The background isn't good though
<ActionParsnip> juro: partimage
<disik> juro: acronis true image
<Pici> Blizzerand: Please keep it on topic, Karmic support is in #ubuntu+1
<Halitech> juro, clonezilla
<llutz> Blizzerand: change it
<ActionParsnip> juro: you can boot to live CD and spit a compressed image of the internal drive to an external storage
<Rorty> anyone has experience setting up a bluetooth connection to an (old) stereo? I would like to use this http://bit.ly/lyLA3
<Blizzerand> llutz > according to beta , that is supposed to be the default desktop background for Karmic
<Keiya> Blizzerand: Eeewww.
<Keiya> Tone down the yellow just a bit, plz.
<nimrod|king> In other words, is it 'safe' to activate fb in grub?
<Madsy> nimrod|king: yes
<Keiya> Anyway, Gnome lets you change it, so not a big deal.
<Keiya> apollo: Bald bird!
<llutz> Blizzerand: who cares, feel free to install a distro with a background you like.
<Blizzerand> Keiya : But I wish they had better desktop background though
<system404> sudo: /boot/grub/menu.lst: command not found
<Madsy> nimrod|king: "vga=ask" as a kernel parameter
<Keiya> system404: sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Blizzerand> llutz : lol , I never use Ubuntu to begin with
<system404> ah cheers
<nimrod|king> Madsy: Thanks
<te> i just ran grub-install on /dev/sda and now can't boot windows
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: what does fb in grub achieve?
<te> can someone help?
<Halitech> system404, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nimrod|king> ActionParsnip: High-Res virtual consoles :)
<shoss> how is it possible that some programs (skype and pidgin) are still loaded on login even after I unchecked them from the gnome-session-properties?
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: i see
<Halitech> system404, or gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nimrod|king> ActionParsnip: Also can display images and even video & games.
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: games during boot do you mean?
<Halitech> shoss, check the preferences of each program, might be in there
<te> can someone help me boot windows?
<te> title         Windows XP
<te> root          (hd0,3)
<te> makeactive
<system404> cheers im done editing gna restart and hope for the best fingers crossed guys lol
<te> chainloader   +1
<cheslyn> hi guys , anyone can u use command without rebooting
<ActionParsnip> te: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst   and you will see a section relating to windows, you need to make sure this is correct
<Codenut> I am trying to replace/edit my sources.list file no matter how I attack it, I cannot do it. How do I do this?
<te> ActionParsnip: sda3 is my windows partition
<shoss> Halitech: I did, there's no option to check/uncheck start on login...
<juro> ActionParsnip, ok, I'll try that
<ActionParsnip> te: Is windows installed on sda4?
<te> no sda3
<grouse> codenut, sudo gedit /etc/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> te: grub partition numbers start at 0, not 1
<te> so it's actually hd0,2
<te> with chainload +1
<ActionParsnip> te: yes
<te> because when i did that
<te> it just rebooted the whole system
<FloodBot3> te: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nimrod|king> ActionParsnip: No, in virtual consoles (eg press CTRL-ALT-Fn where n = 1 to 6)
<ActionParsnip> te: you can live edit the grub line using e to edit the entry, once you know what works, boot to linux and change the file so the boot is correct
<te> yeah ActionParsnip -- i did that
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: i'll check it out, is it any video type?
<te> i tried every hd0,x combination
<te> none of them work.
<ActionParsnip> te: hmmm, you could reinstate the windows boot loader, then install grub again to make it pickup the boot
<te> ActionParsnip: i installed to /dev/sda
<te> is that right?
<te> grub-install /dev/sda
<nimrod|king> ActionParsnip: Invoke: apt-cache search framebuffer | less
<te> it's a SATA drive, and gparted shows it as sda
<Halitech> shoss, not sure why, check with gconf-editor and see if its in there
<nimrod|king> ActionParsnip: The media player needs to support framebuffer output - eg mplayer or vlc
<Rorty> anyone has experience setting up a bluetooth connection to an (old) stereo? is ubuntu capable of sending audio of bluetooth to a reciever effortlessy?
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: just read the wiki, sounds cool. Thanks
<te> ActionParsnip: nothing?
<te> do i install to sda or hda
<ActionParsnip> nimrod|king: mplayer is godly
<shoss> Halitech: you don't happen to know where in the gconf-editor i configure this? because I've been looking...
<system404> nope still not gettin above 800x600 res
<Halitech> shoss, no I don't
<ActionParsnip> te: i dont dual boot as i have no requirement for windows but thats the crux of a dual boot
<cheslyn> guys how do i change my kernel image ?
<nimrod|king> Rorty: Only the latest bluetooth spec supports stereo soun AFAIK so old tech will not cut it :(
<system404> will 945resolution package help me with my res problems
<Damocles_> cheslyn: As in the default selected at boot? Or adding a new one?
<Rorty> nimrod|king, what if i use a bluetooth audio reviever? such as http://www.airlive.com/product/product_3.jsp?pdid=PD1217410627346
<cheslyn> damocles: how can i add a new one
<nimrod|king> Rorty: That page says it supports spec v1.2
<system404> X.org xf86-video-intel driver module. is installed but still no res above 800x600
<Damocles_> cheslyn: Is this one you compile yourself, or one from a package?
<Rorty> nimrod|king, so it ´should´ work right?
<cheslyn> damocles: no from a package
<nimrod|king> Rorty: You need Version 2.0 + EDR for stereo sound
<Rorty> nimrod|king, aj... ok thnx, now I know what to look for
<Damocles_> 'k - The package should install it for you so assuming it hasn't, try running the command "sudo update-grub" in a terminal
<nimrod|king> Rorty: Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth for more info...
<Rorty> thnx nimrod|king
<nimrod|king> Rorty: np
<ActionParsnip> shoss: what is the output of: file ~/.gnome2/sessions
<system404> X.org xf86-video-intel driver module. is installed but still no res above 800x600
<Damocles_> cheslyn: After running, it should print out 'Found kernel: ...' a load of times. If the new kernel is one of those, all is well and you can reboot into your new kernel
<Rorty> nimrod|king, hmmm only in Japan... http://www.akihabaranews.com/en/news-17438-LBT-AR200C2:%20%20Logitec%20Japan%27s%20New%20Bluetooth%20Audio%20Receiver.html
<shoss> ActionParsnip: $  file ~/.gnome2/sessions
<shoss> /home/slas/.gnome2/sessions: ERROR: cannot open `/home/slas/.gnome2/sessions' (No such file or directory)
<wilbefast> hello - could somebody help me configure my xorg.conf file?
<u-foka> wilbefast, what do you want to configure within xorg, what version of ubuntu you using?
<juro> ActionParsnip, how do I spit a compressed image to an external harddrive? using tar or rsync?
<ActionParsnip> shoss: i saw something like this in launchpad about mysterious startup apps, ended up having to delete some file / folder (s) in gconf someplace
<Rorty> another question: how can I fix that my firefox-3.5 is still called shiretoku ?
<wilbefast> um
<cheslyn> damocles: does ubuntu have alots of kernels that can b change
<wilbefast> I'm using 9.04
<wilbefast> jaunty
<ActionParsnip> juro: you set the destination for the image and it will be put there as the compressed image is generate
<wilbefast> and I need to add a new screen mode
<shoss> ActionParsnip: thank you
<vigo> wilbefast: That is #ubuntu+1
<Damocles_> cheslyn: not a huge number in the default repositories. AFAIK, Ubuntu Studio has their own one and maybe there are a few others. Generally, though, these days the defaul one should be fine for 99.9% of people.
<ActionParsnip> shoss: you could save a session, then delete it
<juro> ActionParsnip, using what? sorry for being such a noob
<ActionParsnip> juro: partimage
<shoss> ActionParsnip: what do you mean, how do i do that?
<vigo> wilbefast: My apologies, this is the right channel.
<juro> ActionParsnip, thx
<g_> how do i determine the current connections my computer is making and receiving?
<wilbefast> okay
<grawity> g_: netstat -et
<u-foka> wilbefast, screen mode = a new resolution??
<Damocles_> g_: ^- in a terminal
<g_> ahh thanks
<wilbefast> um yes
<grawity> g_: If you also want to see the process names, sudo netstat -etp
<wilbefast> mine is 1280x1024
<cheslyn> damocles: thanks , tell me can i apt-getting without rebooting
<ActionParsnip> shoss: run the apps that start at logon, then head into the startup items manager and tell the system to remember the session, log off, log on, then go back in and untick the selection and have the apps closed, log off, log on
<wilbefast> I need a mode that is 1024x768
<grawity> g_: And to see "listening" (waiting) sockets (instead of established connections", -l instead of -e
<nimrod|king> g_: You could also try iptraf
<zeitsofa> hi @ all. i have a problem with setting up hplip/fax and "HP PSC 2410": if i try to use hp-sendfax the error "D/L error state=4" occurred. did anyone knows a solution to fix this?
<u-foka> wilbefast, okay and your xorg.conf is nearly empty as original?
<Damocles_> cheslyn: usually, but kernels are a special case and require a reboot.
<wilbefast> u-foka: is this how I speak to you directly?
<juro> ActionParsnip, when I run Ubuntu from the rom drive, partimage is not installed, can I install it to memory as well?
<shoss> ActionParsnip: I'll try that, thank you
<grawity> juro: Yes.
<wilbefast> u-foka, I'll link it
<juro> grawity, thx
<wilbefast> u-foka, http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=53fabb3528868028b64026cfc0611236e04e75f6e8ebb871
<cheslyn> damocles
<wilbefast> there is no mode line at all
<wilbefast> and I stuffed up my whole computer last time I tried adding one
<g_> that's great thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Damocles_: do you or did you play speedball2?
<Damocles_> ActionParsnip: never AFACR :)
<Damocles_> *AFAICR
<wilbefast> u-foka, are you still there?
<ActionParsnip> Damocles_: your name is one of the 2nd league teams
<Keiya> Does anyone know of any good buildy-games to distract myself with? (Think Dwarf Fortress for the ideal, or The Sims, or Sim City going down the chain to less-awesome-but-still-good)
<u-foka> wilbefast, well you need to add a display subsection under the screen section, i will write it and send you, a moment!
<wilbefast> thank!
<wilbefast> *s
<cheslyn> damocles: but you can apt-get ? can you tell we open the command
<Damocles_> ActionParsnip: Really? I have a far more famous namesake :)
<wilbefast> Damocles sword :)
<Rorty> keiya : Freeciv
<Keiya> Rorty: Nar, not enough buildyness.
<Rorty> Keiya, Open TTD
<Damocles_> cheslyn: Something like "sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<strange> freedune
<strange> dune 2 > *
<u-foka> wilbefast, well here is "your" screen section :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/283004/
<Keiya> Oooh, openttd! I'd forgoten about that!
<Keiya> Yay, that'll distract me!
<Damocles_> where "linux-image-generic" is replaced by any other kernel package you may want to install - for example, I *think* Ubuntu Studio uses 'linux-image-rt'
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: glob2
<wilbefast> u-foka I see
<u-foka> wilbefast, (i hope i typed correctly)
<ActionParsnip> !games | Keiya
<ubottu> Keiya: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Damocles_> wilbefast: Indeed, I hang over people menacingly ;)
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: settlers runs well in dosbox
<wilbefast> Damocles: sounds like fun
<wilbefast> Keiya: BosWars? Globulation 2?
<Rorty> strange u have a URL to freedune ?
<jimmy_birer> hi im using ubuntu 6.06
<wilbefast> u-foka I edit that in then?
<Zzeiss> Damocles_: Yes.... Studio loads the linux-image-rt, but unless you *need* a realtime kernel, you're better off with the normal scheduler.  DAMHIK.
<indus> !eol | jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<cheslyn> damocles: where and how do i find it
<Pici> indus: 6.06 is not end of life.
<indus> Pici: dapper drake?
<jimmy_birer> sorry
<Damocles_> cheslyn: I found that one via the 'apt-cache search linux-image' command
<jimmy_birer> i use 5.04
<Pici> !6.06 | indus
<ubottu> indus: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<jimmy_birer> oldest version
<strange> http://dunelegacy.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Damocles_> cheslyn: But perhaps it would be better if you describe what problem you think needs a new kernel to solve it
<Pici> jimmy_birer: 5.04 is no longer supported.
<indus> Pici: ya ended
<Damocles_> you might find an easier solution
<jimmy_birer> i know
<jimmy_birer> but i luv gtk 1
<indus> Pici: server only now
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  QUESTION: I'd like for my x server to get zapped when I hit ctrl-alt-backspace, but only with ctrl and alt on opposite sides of the keyboard.  How do I go about this?  (using external programs, like xbindkeys, are fine)
<jimmy_birer> i installed all aps b4
<jimmy_birer> and i now compile
<Pici> jimmy_birer: Were you just announcing, or did you actually have a support question?
<jimmy_birer> apps
<jimmy_birer> Pici:im trolling
<Pici> jimmy_birer: I see. Best to stop that then.
<jimmy_birer> no
<jimmy_birer> haha
<wilbefast> u-foka : if I want multiple modes, what separator do I put between them?
<jimmy_birer> austrians are niggers of europa
<jimmy_birer> romanians too
<indus> sigh
 * genii slides jussi01 more coffee
<jonaskoelker> jussi01: thanks :)
<themod> hey guys and girls how can i get latest ubuntu to work on the 755/730 chipset  when it will not let me enter  pci-nomsi at boot prompt
<themod> that was to be = lol
<themod> and 750
<themod> chipset
<Rorty> can I fix that my firefox-3.5 is still called shiretoku ?
<themod> if i play with anything on my boot up it kinda hangs there a long time or locks up
<grawity> !ff35 | Rorty
<ubottu> Rorty: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<grawity> Rorty: The link ubottu gave will explain why it's called Shiretoku.
<grawity> Rorty: You might want to try Ubuntuzilla - it'll update Firefox to the newest version.
<Pici> Rorty: Not until the next release of Ubuntu, then it will be rebranded properly.
<grawity> Rorty: But Ubuntuzilla can break things a little... (has always worked fine for me.)
<themod> any nice person please
<theTroy> Error after deinstalling nvidia drivers : SDL initialisation error : Couldnt find matching GLX visual. Could someone help me please?
<cheslyn> damocles: i have already done the kernel.i'm asking we do i go 2 open for command 2 do apt-get without rebooting
<ubox> i tried to auto-upgrade to 9.04 from 8.1 and it broke lol
<Rorty> pici , I suspected that I would haveta wait... 9.10 is coming this fall right?
<ubox> back to 8.1 now :)
<Rorty> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Rorty: At the end of October
<alabd> Good day everyone , while hsfconfig this happened what is the problem ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/283019/
<Rorty> Pici, can´t wait :) the screenshots seem promising
<Arodon> hi, I'm considering buying an Asus EeePC 1101HA but am concerned about the quality of Poulsbo support (I know the driver has large proprietary pieces). Anybody have experience with this? Does the driver expose decent 3d acceleration like the card is supposed to support?
<ubox> alabd: did you try saying yes to using the replacement drivers?
<alabd> no ubox
<themod> rorty>could you help can't get ubuntu to see hard drive on nvidia 730a chipset an if i try the pci=nomsi it locks up
<indus> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Damocles_> cheslyn: Ah, well you can't install a new kernel without rebooting. OTher than that, there is nothing special required when installing an ordinary non-kernel package with apt-get. You just don't need to reboot.
<ubox> alabd: sorry, modules. i would try that. usually when there is an option selected by default it is good to try that first
<indus> Arodon: do also check the link above
<alabd> yes yes ubox
<alabd> it is shown in that link
<themod> you can install new kernel if you have reboot less thing in lol
<themod> forget the name
<ubox> alabd: was that the entire log file?
<alabd> yes
<system404> ok got my resolution sorted finally had to basicly rewrite the xorg.conf file but its done now woop
<indus> beta is out 9.10
<ubox> alabd: seems maybe the wrong directory or something is wrong with the config for the make.
<Pici> indus: #ubuntu+1 for karmic, you know this.
<system404> now on to the next problem pigeon wont sign into msn anyone else experiancing this
<Ian_> the download is not available yet indus :)
<indus> oops
<indus> sorry
<alabd> exactly what is the problem ?
<ubox> system404: you need a different protocol for msn, something is up. i'll look for the link to download it
<system404> thanks
<cheslyn> damocles: thanks 4 that but how , where or what do i open to get there so that i can put a command or apt-getting
<DeadmanIncJS> im trying to get some "widgets" on my desktop but gdesklets doesnt want to work for me :'(
<leou> ok
<system404> ubox: pigeon was connecting ok last night but today not happening
<mamadpython1> hi
<mamadpython1> How to Write Professional program you recommend?
<DeadmanIncJS> hi mama
<NeoCicak> hello......... how can i find out what driver my wireless is using? someone told me he is using 'atheros' driver... it doesnt sound familiar to me at all :(
<themod> anyone know  why livecd hangs when trying to input cmd pci=nomsi for the nvidia 730a chipset to see sata drive?
<Damocles_> cheslyn: Sorry, the Terminal. I *think* it us under Applications -> Utilities.
<alabd> Good day everyone , while hsfconfig this happened what is the exact problem ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/283019/ Is there any free 56kb/s hsf modem driver for kernel 2.6.28
<ubox> system404: ya that happened to me in my last install, working fine then one day no more. i had to download a package that added an msn protocol that supported things like video etc, so it was win win when i did
<system404> ubox: gd stuff so what shall i do then
<DeadmanIncJS> can somebody help me install some desklets so i can see weather, and other misc stuff?
<kjelle> lo.
<jonaskoelker> Hi al. I have a question...
<system404> ive enabled visual effects wat do i do to now edit the effects i want
<kjelle> I use Spotify on my Uubntu 9.04, but, it only plays for about 3-4 seconds when I start a song, and there is no sound. If i click on the progress bar of the sound, it plays again, but only for 3-4 seconds. I tried goole, no luck. Anyone have any experience in this?
<jonaskoelker> I want my x server to get zapped when I press C-M-backspace, but only when holding Ctrl and Alt keys that are on opposite sides of the keyboard (i.e. Control_L + Alt_R or vice versa).  How do I go about this?
<thiebaude> !ccsm | system404
<ubottu> system404: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mamadpython1> Aminzai, salam
<ubox> system404: i'm just searching for that package name for you
<ubox> system404: apt-get install msn-pecan
<system404> ubox: cheers
<ubox> system404: there will be a second msn choice in settings, use that one
<ubox> system404: yw
<system404> ubox: great thanks ill let u know how i get on
<themod> ubox>could you help me ?
<ubox> themod: sure, i'll try
<themod> ok i got a nvidia 730/750 chipset and a usb keyboard  but i can't  put in the pci=nomsi in the boot prompt so it see my sata drive
<themod> how do i get around this
<xrfang> hello, I am familiar with ruby and many other languages, I have played with python a little, and now need a good python book, which is a light study book + quick reference... any suggestions? thanks!
<ubox> why can't you add the pci=nomsi in?
<themod> ubux> it kinda hangs there
<ubox> hmmm
<themod> ubox> i mean sorry
<themod> ubox>on 9.04 it would lock up i'm trying 9.10 cause it was stated the nvidia chipset was supported
<themod> or a fix was in
<themod> 64bit
<system404> ubox: The certificate chain presented by nexus.passport.com does not have a valid digital signature from the Certificate Authority from which it claims to have a signature.
<system404> ubox: thats using the new plugin
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I have a question:  I'd like for pulseaudio to not die when I shut down my X server.  How do I go about this?
<alabd> Have you used gizmo anytime ?Do you know how to call yahoo with it?
<kkszysiu_> how to check what libraries are needed by application?
<ubox> themod: i found this http://paste.ubuntu.com/283036/ maybe this solution will work for you?
<grawity> kkszysiu_: ldd appfilename
<jonaskoelker> When I 'dpkg-reconfigure -p low pulseaudio', I get " * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions" twice.  There's no lower priority.  How do I configure pulseaudio as a system service?
<ubox> system404: mine did that too the first time or two but it went away. i think i has to collect the cert from the server? i am going to install the plugin and try too, one set
<Keiya> Hmm, Ubuntu doesn't seem to handle moving from AP to AP as well as Windows does.
<themod> ubox>thanks  on the forum /post i saw it didn't tell me the other half
<themod> noapic part as well
<themod> i'll try with the  ps2 hooked up and go for it
<ubox> themod: here is the original, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1026362.html
<system404> ubox: any ideas
<Keiya_> Ubuntu's wifi seems more... fragile than Windows's.
<ubox> system404: just restarting pidgin
<system404> ive restarted it
<jonaskoelker> no help? :(
<theTroy> Error after deinstalling nvidia drivers : SDL initialisation error : Couldnt find matching GLX visual. Could someone help me please? (when trying to run SDL game)
<Keiya_> It doesn't like moving from one access point to another /at all/
<len> Hi I'm using ubuntu on console and I need help to configure wireless device
<munky> hi, is it possible installa latest version of network manager on hardy???
<ubox> system404: i got the same message, click re-enable on the contact window at the bottom. then click accept when the popup show about the cert
<len> lsusb shows
<len> lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 003: ID 07d1:3c07 D-Link System Wireless G DWA-110 Adapter
<jonaskoelker> munky: you can try :) ...
<system404> ubox: theres no accept button
<Whitor> Hi... if I start a program in a terminal with & at the end... if I close the window, the app closes. Is there anyway to /truely/ send an app into the background and untie it from the terminal it was launched from ?
<len> but it dont create wlan0
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: yes there is
<LjL> Whitman nohup
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: I'll see if I can figure it out (it works for me)
<ubox> system404: try clicking ok and then re-enable again. it will get the cert after a try or two
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: what shell do you use?  (bash, zsh, etc.)
<Whitor> jonaskoelker, thanks
<Pici> Whitor: as LjL says, you can use nohup applicationame &
<LjL> Whitor: man nohup
<ubox> system404: and then will prompt you about a cert it recieved and you can view, decline, or accept
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: in zsh, use "setopt no_hup"
<Whitor> nohup cool
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: ... in your .zshrc
<Whitor> How do I tell what shell I'm runing ?
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: nohup is good, but if you want to type less, set your shell up the right way :)
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: in your terminal, type "echo $SHELL"
<Whitor> bash
<Whitor> thanks
<joaopinto> jonaskoelker, changing a shell just to facilitate nohup is not a good idea, most people use bash, it's easer to support that
<jonaskoelker> joaopinto: I'm not suggesting a shell change
<munky> who know if vpn works with latest network manager???
<ubox> themod: any luck?
<Whitor> your succesting a shell alteration
<jonaskoelker> joaopinto: I'm suggesting configuring $SHELL to make it do what (I think) Whitor wants
<joaopinto> jonaskoelker, so you are suggesting that is wrong
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: nah, I'm suggesting configuring your shell such that it does what you want
<brishu> quick question ... i installed Ubuntu using wubi so is there a way to increase the size Ubuntu takes .... without creating a dedicated partition for it???
<joaopinto> the SHELL variable is expected to be set by the system when you log in
<joaopinto> based on your login shell, setup on the system conf
<Whitor> It seems ok to me to -always- untie & executed apps from the shell ...
<joaopinto> and you are suggesting to change a file which specific to zsh, not bash
<jonaskoelker> joaopinto: I don't understand what you're trying to say
<Whitor> can someone explain why I wouldn't want this ?
<foey> Can anyone help with me setting a local Samba share. I need everyone to have read/write access to the folder. No clients are require to log in (Guests)
<munky> jonaskoelker do you know how to get vpn work?
<jonaskoelker> munky: not really
<jonaskoelker> munky: my vpnc is flaky as sh!t
<foey> I've set a share up via samba, but when you type in \\servername from a windows pc it pops up asking for username and password
<Whitor> join #samba
<Whitor> woops
<Whitor> just checking to see if it exists
<LjL> Whitor: & can for instance be used to multiprocess in a shell script. if you make a programming mistake and that results in a forkbomb... good luck stopping it if closing the shell won't.
<vigo> brishu: I am uncertain if you can expand a WUBI, maybe a remove/re-install and select a larger slice or partition.
<Whitor> LjL, a valid point
<cheslyn> damocles: thanks alot i really appreciate it
<grawity> foey: In [global], try adding: guest account = nobody \n map to guest = bad user
<conga> help eople
<conga> help need
<conga> :)
<system404> ubox: ive accepted certificate still wont connect though
<conga> anyone know a way to do the mouse click between the time interval?
<system404> Error on notification server:
<system404> End of stream
<foey> grawity : Thanks, ill give that a go now.
<ubox> system404: that is very strange. have you recently changed any network settings? firewall maybe?
<grawity> (of course, \n is supposed to mean a line break)
<Whitor> thanks LjL , jonaskoelker , Joaopinto , Pici ! much appreciated
<system404> no nothing msn connected fine last night
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: my attention got grabbed elsewhere... how far did you get with your shell tinkering?
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: you're welcome
<munky> jonaskoelker i don't talk about my own vpn, i need to connect to swissvpn, it should be more esay than create one :)
<Whitor> jonaskoelker, I'm going to manually use nohup for now
<ubox> i remember having some trouble with it the first time myself, but this time it works after i accepted the cert
<jonaskoelker> Whitor: if that suits you, cool :)
<simplifier> how can i  delete all the gnome pannels?
<ubox> simplifier: rightclick, delete panel
<simplifier> ubox:  but i can't delete the last one
<ubox> simplifier: the top one?
<brishu> thanks vigo .... but that was what im trying to avoid .... and im prteety sure i ccan create a dedicated partition and increase its siz .... but i wanted to see if there was an easier way ...
<ubox> simplifier: i think you have to keep the menu. unless you switch desktop environments
<thiebaude> simplifier, right click-delete this panel
<ubox> why don't you want the panels?
<grawity> simplifier: Or just kill gnome-panel
<endriu> hej
<jovan_> hey guys, where can i find the karmic beta iso? thanks
<simplifier> ubox: i just want to use  dock
<Pici> jovan_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<simplifier> grawity: if i restart  ,will it appears?
<_lover_> configure:2368: error: C configure:2368: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_lover_> I have this error
<Saviq> guys, any idea why flvmux isn't compiled in gstreamer0.10-plugins-good?
<ubox> simplifier: you could tell it to auto hide, then it would still be there but you would not see it unless you put your cursor at the very top
<_lover_> C compiler error when i am installing gnome-ppp
<Pici> _lover_: install the build-essential package
<simplifier> but it still occupy computer memory
<Pici> _lover_: also, why are you compiling it? gnome-ppp is in the repositories
<Huldabir> hello
<_lover_> C configure:2368: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<William-Ubuntu> hello
<_lover_> C configure:2368: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<ubox> simplifier: yes, perhaps you want to use enlightenment in place of metacity? it uses a rightclick menu instead of a bar. then you could have the gnome dock and a desktop click menu only
<Pici> _lover_: Stop repeating.
<_lover_> pici i ahve this problem
<_lover_> i dunno why ?
<Pici> _lover_: Did you read my responses?
<jonaskoelker> _lover_: do you have gcc installed?
<_lover_> gcc ?
<_lover_> what is it ?
<stefg> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> _lover_: 1) gnome-ppp is in the respositories, you shouldnt need to compile it. 2) if you do need to compile it, install the build-essential package first.
<_lover_> so ho can i install gnome-ppp?
<Pici> _lover_: sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<vigo> brishu: Found a guide on that: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12208/
<thiebaude> _lover_, sudo apt-get install
<_lover_> ok i extract that gnome-ppp files  in folder then i run this command over there ?
<seymour> so i came to the biggest channel i know to ask for a google wave invite
<Pici> _lover_: no. You don't need to do anything with the source.
<system404> ubox any ideas with pigeon yet
<LjL> seymour: pity it's not on topic for the channel.
<seymour> LjL, lol
<ubox> system404: not really, being a bit ocd i would keep trying to connect lol
<jonaskoelker> Question for you all: how do I run pulseaudio as a system service?
<simplifier> ubox: thanks a lot . enlightmentenment  is a program?
<_lover_> so tar.gz file i use your command in terminal
<ubox> system404: if you wan not connect with the old one nor with the new protocol i am not sure what the problem is
<LjL> _lover_: NO. they're saying that, in order to install gnome-ppp, you should ONLY type "sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp", and leave the tarball alone.
<jonaskoelker> ^_^
<ubox> simplifier: yes, it is a window manager. like metacity which is the defualt for gnome. enlightenment can be used instead. i believe it is http://www.enlightenment.org
<_lover_> ok i try it but i know there is an another problem waiting for me let see what happen next !
<lbsjack> who can run Eucalyptus under ubuntu 9.10 aplha 6?
<ubox> simplifier: this is what a typical desktop can look like http://enlightenment.org/i/az-desktop.png
<simplifier> ubox:oh thanks i'll google it
<ubox> simplifier: that is the url there
<ubox> enlightenment.org
<Pici> lbsjack: Karmic is not on-topic here, Try #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu+1
<wrapster> is there a channel for asking queries on makefiles?
<wrapster> couldnt find one
<abhilashm86> how to disable intel chipset graphic card? i've nvidia card, so i want intel to disable
<AaDi> hey guys !!
<AaDi> i downloaded virtualbox 3.deb ..i installed it..but when i run it from GUI nothing happed..from shell it says 'Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.'
<n8tuser> wrapster-> try those in #c
 * Keiya grumbles.
<brishu> thanks vigo
<Keiya> GNOME Terminal bugs me >_>
<abhilashm86> command to disable intel and install nvidia drivers? any tutorial link please:)
<cheslyn> hi guys !! anyone how do i reset the root passwd
<Keiya> I want highlight-to-copy, darnit!
<abhilashm86> graphic drivers
<n8tuser> AaDi-> did you use dpkg to install it?
<AaDi> i downloaded virtualbox 3.deb ..i installed it..but when i run it from GUI nothing happen..from shell it says 'Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.'
<jonaskoelker> why is there no help for me today?  Are my questions too difficult?
<grawity> Keiya: And it does copy on highlight.
<vigo> brishu: I think that one explains it well, and you are welcome.
<grawity> Keiya: Just to a separate clipboard.
<grawity> Keiya: (Middle-click to paste)
<grawity> cheslyn: Did you have a root password set? By default, Ubuntu has root account locked.
<Keiya> grawity: Ah...
<Keiya> There's just one problem with that
<Keiya> I have no MMB
<Keiya> (Touchpad)
<grawity> Keiya: Try pressing both mouse buttons at the same time.
<Keiya> Oooh, that works
<grawity> Keiya: Or, learn Ctrl-Shift-C and Ctrl-Shift-V -- this will use the GNOME clipboard.
<Keiya> Thanks grawity ^_^
<foey> grawity : Thanks that worked well. I am now able to type in \\servername\ without it asking me for a username and password.
<grawity> Keiya: Some touchpads also let you tap a corner to middle-click.
<Keiya> grawity: I can configure that using the windows drivers, but. :/
<Keiya> Anyway
<zacktrack> Keiya: in GNOME terminal: Edit -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<abhilashm86> how to disable intel graphic card, pls help!!
<alpha255> abhilashm86: bios?
<foey> abhilashm86 : can you do this through the systems bios?
<grawity> Keiya: And I remember using it in Ubuntu too. (It's an ALPS touchpad - not exactly synaptic, but mostly the same thing.)
<KrimZon^> help! i can't find x-chat in the repositories on a freshly installed 9.04
<abhilashm86> alpha255: no i want to disable onboard graphics card intel..............
<abhilashm86> foey: i don't know,i have nvidia, so i want to use it
<KrimZon^> nor can i find wine
<cheslyn> grawity: yep
<foey> abhilashm86 : OK, currently you have a onboard intel graphics card, but you wish to use your nvidia card? What is ubuntu defaulting to?
<grawity> cheslyn: Then boot in recovery mode.
<cheslyn> grawity: how?
<JMFTheVCI> I have lost the ability to use sudo. Every command gets an authentication error.
<abhilashm86> foey: its default with intel graphics card
<grawity> cheslyn: Reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the boot menu.
<abhilashm86> foey: did u understand my problem? just want to remove intel and install nvidia card!!
<prateek_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/230983/+choose-affected-product I want to add 'ubuntu', but it says "There is no project in Launchpad named "Ubuntu". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name." Searching for it tells me that there are too many results. So how is one supposed to do this?
<abhilashm86> foey: ??
<foey> abhilashm86 : So the Nvidia is currently running and your monitor is connected via it?
<cheslyn> grawity: after that
<abhilashm86> foey: i removed it, coz it will freeze ubuntu, in boot time only.........
<thiebaude> abhilashm86, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<foey> abhilashm86 : ah ok. I would put the nvidia card in and do a fail safe boot, then re-configure X
<abhilashm86> thiebaude: no not yet, i need to disable intel graphics card
<golem_> so i try to copy something with gftp and it makes a directory with permissions d------- that it can't even delete.
<abhilashm86> foey: u mean without disabling intel?
<foey> abhilashm86 : Yes, normally once a AGP/PCI-E card is added the onboard card is disabled.
<foey> abhilashm86 : All you need to do then is failsafe and reconfigure the X server with the new card.
<crazy> hi
<thiebaude> abhilashm86, in bios change a setting to pci and not onboard
<abhilashm86> foey: how to do failsafe boot and others?
<thiebaude> the
<foey> abhilashm86 : when the boot loader loads, you should see, "Press f8 (or another key) for options, this will then give you a option to load the fail safe mode
<genii> Or just f5 for straight to safe
<pshr_> !dictionary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary
<pshr_> well any good easy to access dictionary for ubuntu
<abhilashm86> foey: oh ok, after installing nvidia drivers i need to do failsafe boot??
<pshr_> No disappointments please
<pshr_> well any good easy to access dictionary for ubuntu
<cheslyn> grawity: r u still there
<foey> abhilashm86 : Once in fail safe - type in :- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foey> abhilashm86 : Fail safe first > Reconfigure X > reboot > Then install nvidia drivers.
<mahdi_ja> hi all. i have a ati radeon hd 4670, i can not install driver for this.
<_lover_> rofl nothing
<ray_> exit
<_lover_> rofl nothing
<pshr_> well any good easy to access dictionary for ubuntu
<pshr_> ray defining exit points :P
<golem_> what a jungle
<_lover_> gnome-ppp not installed
<_lover_> :P
<pshr_> seriously golem_ i think that too
<abhilashm86> joey: thanks i'l do and tell...............
<_lover_> its prove that ubuntu is ubantards
<pshr_> so that makes you great _lover_
<thiebaude> abhilashm86, system-administration-hardware drivers and ubuntu will search for the driver and then choose recommended driver
<golem_> i wish filezilla was available for amd64
<_lover_> pshr nothing in unbuntu
<pshr_> ahem...
<foey> golem : You can install it on a 64bit platform
<pshr_> Dictionary..please
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking i used filezilla on my 64bit boxc's
<pshr_> like wordweb
<defineyourmorals> can anyone help with installing opengl support on ubuntustudio jaunty 64-bit?
<_lover_> lol guys what can i do
<pshr_> defineyourmorals, did you try synaptic
<_lover_> i wwant gnome-ppp
<pshr_> _lover_, love
<sipior> pshr_: apt-cache search dict
<_lover_> :P
<Dr_Willis> does 'open gl support' mean  installing the proper 3d drivers for your card?
<defineyourmorals> pshr_ i did. got package errors
<thiebaude> _lover_, did you do sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp?
<_lover_> yeah
<thiebaude> _lover_, what happened?
<pshr_> sipior, not helpful
<kiran_> how to build debian packages from installed applications
<_lover_> nothing
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elad> Ever since I've installed the nvidia drivers, my computer boots up slower, even though I've turned off the fancy effects. Why's that?
<_lover_> byee guys
<thiebaude> elad, what driver do you have?
<_lover_> i am uninstalling ubuntu
<saxin> ok
<_lover_> :D
<sipior> pshr_: actually, it was. if you were interested in answering your question, instead of whining.
<elad> 180.44
<sipior> _lover_: why tell us?
<golem_> _lover_ don't you threaten us
<thiebaude> elad, i have the same driver and no problems, even with compiz,etc
<_lover_> guys my mind is blasting now
<thiebaude> elad, my bad i have 185 in 9.10
<pshr_> sipior, Dude!! come on it scrolls up , what may be 50 lines up in my terminal and you expect me to search instead of whining
<_lover_> the better one is puppylinux which i am logging through
<sipior> pshr_: omg! you have to read and stuff!
<_lover_> its give my pupdial-up
<pshr_> ah! great so i am digging in
<elad> How do I upgrade to 9.10? Is it out of beta yet? It /is/ October....
<pshr_> Gawd....Synaptic is always life saver
<golem_> could someone please set mode +m
<Dr_Willis> elad:  in short.. wait.. :)
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pshr_> !stardict
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stardict
<Dr_Willis> elad:  its due out at the END of october
<_lover_>  Ubantards
<thiebaude> elad, i can tell you but, #ubuntu+1 is better
<yonderboy> greetings!
<pshr_> _lover_, that sounds more of like retards
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Psr_
<ubottu> Psr_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yonderboy> I keep trying to ssh to a remote host, but I keep getting: Permission denied (publickey)
<yonderboy> I have read the ssh docs, but still don't know what to do
<Pici> _lover_: If you have nothing to constructive to contribute here and aren't asking for support, then you can depart.
<yonderboy> can anyone give me some pointers
<yonderboy> ?
<_lover_> bye
<elad> thiebaude?
<grawity> yonderboy: Check the permissions of remote ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<thiebaude> elad, yea
<yonderboy> did that!
<yonderboy> the permissions are fine
<stefg> yonderboy: so password based authentication might be disabled for that host.
<Dr_Willis> yonderboy:  i also recall ssh -vvvvv (or few/less v's) for more verbose error/logging messages
<yonderboy> did that too Dr
<kiran_> how to patch kernal to get sound on my machine
<grawity> yonderboy: And check the contents of authorized_keys... Often I have seen people putting the private key instead of the public one.
<stefg> !sound | kiran_
<ubottu> kiran_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<grawity> yonderboy: And check remote /etc/ssh/sshd_config too.
<yonderboy> I copied over my public key to the remote host
<yonderboy> stefg: How could I check in the sshd_config if passwd auth might be disabled?
<n8tuser> yonderboy-> you can not check the remote if you can not log on
<travlingeek> ok i just bought a computer and im having this realy anoying problem i pup in the ubuntu cd and notice it dint boot so i deduce that the boot from cd option or the boot order is not apropriatly program in the bios but when i restarted the computer and push del i enter bios but 5 second later the computer just shut down
<yonderboy> yes, i can login
<yonderboy> through a special terminal
<stefg> yonderboy: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ssh.htm applies to ubuntu, too
<golem_> travlingeek: hardware problems, wrong channel
<Pici> travlingeek: Try ##hardware instead, its not really an Ubuntu issue.
<travlingeek> oh ok well thanks still for the pointer
<lnxmad> What's the best way to stick an application in a tray, instead of on the "task bar"?
<hitman> # ubuntu-ro
<genii> hitman: /join #ubuntu-ro
<djzn> may I ask one question, is there a way to make DOLPHIN to display only 2 panels just like Windows Explorer, or will it always displaying "as many panels as it can"
<stefg> yonderboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=831372 is interesting, too
<yonderboy> stefg: on the remote host, I notice that there is a 'config' file in ~/.ssh
<yonderboy> in that file there are parameters being set... Do you know where I can read up on this file?
<stefg> !info alltray | lnxmad
<ubottu> lnxmad: alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<yonderboy> ah, I think I found a problem
<yonderboy> in the remote host, the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file contains: PasswordAuthentication no
<stefg> yonderboy: and actually that's not a bad idea
<yonderboy> does that mean that from another box, I can't do: ssh -l games@remotehost.com
<AaDi> plz help me with installation of VBOX PLZ PLZ
<yonderboy> stefg: I put my public key in the authorized_keys file... and it still saying permission denied
<yonderboy> permission denied (public key)
<Somethingelse> Hello
<yonderboy> stefg: Can I show you the verbose output?
<yonderboy> I can paste it (not in here) but on a paste site
<Somethingelse> Oo Public Key?
<stefg> yonderboy: right. you can only login from boxen that have their public key added to authorized_keys on the server. Another thing might be that you only allow login from certain hosts by IP.
<Somethingelse> Oh i see, wasnt for me, thought it was an auto answer <.< I wanted to state a question... im trying to install Ubuntu and right after i hit enter on "Install Ubuntu" i get a flashing underline like if its waiting for an Input and nothing happens.
<yonderboy> stefg: on the remote host, the hosts.allow and hosts.deny files are empty (except for comments)
<adnan> hey guys
<gwydionwaters> hey
<AaDi> plz help me with installation of VBOX PLZ PLZ
<stefg> !virtualbox | AaDi
<ubottu> AaDi: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sipior> AaDi: it would be vastly simpler if you just told us what problem you're having :-)
<adnan> just want to setup hamachi for ubuntu managed to install it but couldnt be able to connect to network ??? does anybody setup it on his/her ubuntu?
<gwydionwaters> sometimes zip files, that previously open, will not open claiming they are incomplete
<gwydionwaters> any ideas?
<gwydionwaters> these are very large and on dvd
<sipior> gwydionwaters: what do you mean by very large, precisely?
<AaDi> i downloaded virtualbox 3.deb ..i installed it..but when i run it from GUI nothing happen..from shell it says 'Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.'
<gwydionwaters> ~4gb
<yonderboy> stefg: I think I found my answer here:
<yonderboy> http://support.rightscale.com/index.php?title=06-FAQs/FAQ_0009_-_How_do_I_access_my_machines_via_SSH%3F
<gwydionwaters> it opened on my last install, but i tried to upgrade and it broke so i reinstalled and now it won't open it. say's it's broken
<orwell> nice
<sipior> gwydionwaters: and how did you attempt to unzip them, before and now?
<fearful> AaDi, have you tried restarting xorg I had issues after installing it, but cleared up after restarted xorg
<yonderboy> thanks for all your help!!
<gwydionwaters> using the default archive program
<AaDi> fearful, no
<adnan> AaDi, also check if services are running
<lnxmad> thank you @ stefg and ubottu
<AaDi> adnan, yes
<orwell> can anyone see this I am developing a iPhone app need to know
<AaDi> they are running adnan
<sipior> gwydionwaters: you might try "unzip", from the terminal. if nothing else, you might get a clearer error message.
<adnan> AaDi, ok then do as fearful said
<gwydionwaters> ok, i'll try that. i'm copying it over to my hdd first
<adnan> AaDi, hopefully should fix the problem
<sipior> gwydionwaters: might also simply be that the dvd is damaged
<adnan> guys any body tried install hamachi or logmein on ubuntu ?
<gwydionwaters> ok, but it worked a week ago o_O
<tavelram> how can I have several different versions of the same program at the same time? eg rdesktop 1.6 and 1.5...
<sipior> gwydionwaters: i'm sure it did.
<gwydionwaters> sipior: lol is this a common problem?
<genii> tavelram: Not usually, since the names of the binaries are the same
<sipior> gwydionwaters: not to my knowledge.
<sipior> gwydionwaters: optical media can be maddeningly fragile at times.
<AaDi> that's not working adnan ,fearful  i restarted xorg but vbox not running :S
<gwydionwaters> sipior: i think osx's zips just suck. or the application 'burn'
<tavelram> genii, yeah i know. at uni we have some program to handle that, but it would be nice if apt-get already had som functionality for that.
<gwydionwaters> i made a more recent backup which will not work here or vista
<AaDi> how to install non-free version of VirtualBox
<AaDi> ?
<adnan> AaDi, sudo apt-cache search virtualbox
<adnan> AaDi, you will be able to see list of virtualbox ...
<AaDi> adnan, Ok
<fearful> AaDi, have you tried killing all the processes and then re-opening it
<genii> tavelram: You can have the main system use some version in the /bin or /sbin    and keep a local different copy in /home/yourname/bin   or so
<AaDi> fearful, nope
<adnan> AaDi, ok hold on
<gwydionwaters> same error from console, end-of-central-directory not found
<Somethingelse> :(
<Somethingelse> I just installed ubuntu via the inside windows installation...
<fearful> AaDi, adnan maybe before installing the non-free version just do ps axwww | grep virtual and kill the processes with virtual box
<Somethingelse> now its stuck in the boot screen.
<fearful> AaDi, then try and re open it
<gwydionwaters> maybe if i clean it with a cd solution
<mamadpython> سلام
<Trizicus> I am a programmer; where do I start to start programming in Linux?
<sipior> gwydionwaters: you mentioned an upgrade before. what exactly did you upgrade between the time you successfully opened this zip file and now?
<mamadpython> یه فارسی زبان اینجا هست ؟
<AaDi> i desinstalled vbox
<fccf> !sa | mamadpython
<ubottu> mamadpython: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tavelram> genii, ok, that would nbe fine. how do I do can I use apt-get to grab it to a directory of mny choice or something?
<AaDi> i just now need install vbox 3 on my ubuntu 9.04
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<gwydionwaters> sipior: i upgraded from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 which went bad so i installed a clean 8.10 again, which was what i had when it did work. same install cd and all
<adnan> AaDi, can you please do the following sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-cache search virutalbox , you should be able to find the x86 version of virutalbox
<sipior> Trizicus: what sort of languages do you prefer?
<Trizicus> C/C++/Java
<mamadpython> ubottu, انا لا افهم الغة العربیة
<adnan> AaDi, can you please tell me which ubuntu version you using ?
<AaDi> adnan,
<AaDi> imvirt - detects several virtualizations
<AaDi> vboxgtk - simple GTK+ frontend for VirtualBox
<AaDi> virtualbox-ose - Solution de virtualisation x86 - binaires
<AaDi> virtualbox-ose-dbg - Solution de virtualisation x86 - symboles de débogage
<AaDi> virtualbox-ose-guest-source - x86 virtualization solution - guest addition module source
<FloodBot3> AaDi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adnan> guys anybody install hamachi or logmein please let me know
<stefg> !ide | Trizicus
<ubottu> Trizicus: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, QtCreator
<marius-> mamadpython: ubottu is a bot, he won
<marius-> 't answer you :)
<DexterF> hi
<Trizicus> I realize that however what are the compilers
<AaDi> so
<mamadpython> marius-, OK
<adnan> AaDi, hold on
<sipior> gwydionwaters: you might try accessing it from another machine. can you access the archive from the os x machine that wrote it?
<AaDi> adnan, ok
<marius-> Trizicus: sun-java6-jdk for java, gcc and build-essentials for c/c++
<sipior> Trizicus: gcc and g++ will be your main staples.
<gwydionwaters> i've removed it from my hdd
<xTEMPLARx_> adnan:  I've used Logmein on windows PCs, but never on my linux boxes
<marius-> that's the package names though
<mamadpython> join ubuntu-ir
<Trizicus> ok gcc and G++ for c/C++. What about the libs in /lib/ where can I find more info out about those
<stefg> Trizicus: i think you should probably start by installing eclipse
<adnan> xTEMPLARx, just tried installing hamachi which is logmein version for linux but not working
<gwydionwaters> sipior: it does have some minor scratches in a bunch so i am going to try fixing them with a kit i have
<xTEMPLARx_> i'm looking at the site right now
<adnan> AaDi, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose - x86
<AaDi> adnan, that's the open source version...i want the closed source
<sipior> Trizicus: those are the standard C and C++ libraries. further library documentation is usually attached to whichever library packages you choose to install. also, consider installing the manpages-dev package. you're familiar with man pages?
<AaDi> it contains a lot of features
<Trizicus> yes
<genii> tavelram: I'd suggest to make a custom apt.conf file which specifies all install dirs to be under your home dir, then call apt-get with the --config-file option. Use apt-config dump        to see what variables to set in your custom file
<Trizicus> however i've never programmed in linux before and dont know where to start
<sipior> Trizicus: you were on windows before, or?
<Trizicus> yes
<lnxmad> int main(){return 0;}
<fccf> adnan: I'm not sure what you are trying to do - whatever it is though is not officially supported in ubuntu, perhaps if you explain your needs we can offer you a supported solution
<sipior> Trizicus: process is nearly identical. install an ide if you want, but easiest just to whip up a text file in your favourite editor, and practice compiling a few "Hello, World!" analogues via the terminal.
<adnan> AaDi, please follow the steps mentioned in link www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<Trizicus> alright I also noticed that a lot of apps are distributed via cvs and svn where can I learn about using these to get source?
<xTEMPLARx_> adnan:  the only logmein software I see is a beta or pre-release copy of a browser-based client
<adnan> fccf, i am looking for a similar solution which allows me to control ubuntu desktop from outside LAN
<xTEMPLARx_> the hamachi page doesn't seem to mention anything but windows systems thus far
<yanndan> irc://irc.dejatoons.net:6667/comic-scans
<Taejo> I recently a) started using networkmanager and b) changed my login password. When I did the latter, NetworkManager started requiring my *old* password to connect to my wireless network. How can I make it go back to not asking for my password?
<xTEMPLARx_> adnan:  i did find this page, but I'm not sure how current it is:  http://www.markmmanning.com/blog/2008/04/how-to-use-logmein-with-linux.html
<sipior> Trizicus: google around for "subversion cvs howto" and the like. there is an enormous amount of material available for first-time users.
<MenZa> yanndan: Please don't link that here.
<adnan> xTEMPLARx_, thnxs let me see ...
<Trizicus> alright thanks :)
<marius-> Taejo: Go to applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys, and right click the group and select change password
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I'd like to swap escape and caps lock when I'm in the console.  How do I go about this?
<chibi> giaboooooooooooooooooooo
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> problem with network scanner setup
<fccf> adnan: do you have administrator access to your router? if so it would be as easy as opening a port and using the remote desktop that is built into gnome which is called VNC the programs you would be using are vino for the server and vinagre as the client ... or you can use SSH tunnelling and X Forwarding .. which is a little more complicated
<ab2qik> hi
<Dr_Willis> jonaskoelker:  ive seen guides on swaping ctrl and caps lock.. (id say check google for those) then see if you can doit for any other  key codes...
<stefg> Taejo: see the keyring manager in Applications/Accessories
<Taejo> marius-: if I set it to my new password, it won't ask for any password?
<marius-> Taejo: it worked for me when I changed my pw at least :) and it doesn't ask now
<jonaskoelker> Dr_Willis: yeah, I found one.  It suggested that if I wanted a similar change in X, I edited my XF86Config :D
<gwydionwaters> is there anyway to force the zip to open even if it is damaged?
<ab2qik> need help on server authorisation
<DexterF> need to run saned but the instructions for 8.10 and before in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo are not too useful: there is no/etc/init.d/inetd and no /etc/init.d/xinetd
<DexterF> are both not installed per default?
<fccf> !details | ab2qik
<ubottu> ab2qik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> gwydionwaters:  i thin the zip command has some repair/force command line options
<adnan> fccf, thnxs
<gwydionwaters> dr_willis: i'll check the man
<ab2qik> running 9.04 copied contents of /var to a newly created lvm mount point /mnt/var
<nsahoo> hi .. screen is not updating gnome terminal title correctly
<elad`> Is there a way to get non-shitty playback on youtube?
<fccf> !ohmy | elad`
<ubottu> elad`: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ab2qik> got error: daemon/ServAuthDir is set to /var/lib/gdm
<lbt> hi - I need to deploy a few ubuntu desktops with LUKS (dmcrypt)... what's the best install automation option? is kickstart reasonable (since it is in use for some Centos machines)
<Psych0Pat> hi
<elad`> Is there a way to get proper playback on youtube?
<Psych0Pat> install flash x)
<elad`> For example, right now, the volume knob doesn't work.
<elad`> flash what?
<Psych0Pat> adobe flash
<ab2qik> should i edit gdm.conf
<Psych0Pat> you're using un open source sowtware for read flash ?
<fccf> ab2qik: Have you edited your /etc/fstab to reflect the changes of where /var is located
<elad`> Apparently.
<ab2qik> to point to /mnt/var/lib/gdm
<elad`> I just got whatever got installed by firefox when I first entered a webpage with flash content.
<ab2qik> fccf, Yes
<tavelram> genii, ok, there wasnt a 1.5 of rdesktop, and I think I solved my original problem by switching to oss instead of alsa, but thanks anyway.
<thiebaude> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<genii> tavelram: np
<fccf> ab2qik: please pastebin your fstab ... I'll take a look
<ab2qik> fccf, thanks
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<ab2qik> fccf, sorry thats difficult since i just get a shell
<frog_> hi, i live in stud. house, i am connected to swich and the whole stud. house is conecctded to dsl. how can i check the parameters of this dsl (uplink/downlink,traffic),
<frog_> i mean i have a switch in my room (where i plug 2 boxes). and the student house have a dsl
<fccf> ab2qik: not so difficult if you use pastebinit ... see !pastebinit
<ab2qik> fccf, and im on vista on this channel
<fccf> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<fccf> ab2qik: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kielanmatt> hi guyz
<ab2qik> fccf, so pastebinit can be done from shell
<kielanmatt> is the frequency scaling governor?
<elad`> Do I need to uninstall the opensource flash?
<fccf> ab2qik: yep
<kielanmatt> a module
<kielanmatt> is the frequency scaling governor a module
<kielanmatt> like in modprobe
<ab2qik> fccf,   in that case im on a dual boot machine and will go out of vista & into ubuntu.
<gwydionwaters> how hard is it to recover files deleted from a hdd?
<fccf> ab2qik: ugh, see ya soon
<sarutobi> Hi
<ab2qik> fccf, see ya
<sarutobi> how I can make a short to .sh?
<gwydionwaters> sarutobi: in what? gnome?
<Dr_Willis> sarutobi:  drag it somewhere, hold down alt.. make shortcut...
<fccf> !undelete | gwydionwaters
<ubottu> gwydionwaters: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sarutobi> gnime
<Dr_Willis> sarutobi:  or use the 'ln -s' command.
<sarutobi> gnome
<fearful> gwydionwaters, are you using ext2 or ext3?
<gwydionwaters> ext3 i think
<gwydionwaters> :(
<elad`> I've install the restricted flash. How do I get it working instead of the opensource thing?
<kielanmatt> excuse me
<kielanmatt> is the frequency governor a module i can blacklis?
<xTEMPLARx> elad:  I would make sure via synaptics manager that ONLY the restricted flash was installed
<stefg> elad`: have you had installed swfdec/gnash before?
<sarutobi> Dr_Willis: but where? sh /home/lucjan/Pulpit/jurny-jarzabek-skrypt.sh for example
<elad`> stefg, I don't know.
<elad`> !Gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<stefg> elad`: then stop worrying ... everything works
<Dr_Willis>  sarutobi  you can make a .sh executable and you dont need the sh ./whtever   at the front.
<kielanmatt> ffs?
<elad`> stefg, no. I'm getting the not-so-good opensource.
<Dr_Willis> sarutobi:  make it executable then linkit whever ya want.. Or just put it in your users ~/bin/ dir and itwill be in your default path
<tstebut> hi ?
<elad`> stefg, the player I get is the opensource one. It's way less than satisfactory.
<stefg> elad`: what is telling you that?
<fearful> gwydionwaters, give me one second
<elad`> I can see the same bugs as before I installed the restricted thing.
<gwydionwaters> fearful: ok
<stefg> elad`: sudo apt-get autoremove swfdec gnash
<tstebut> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Heh - No one ever actually uses the open sourced flashs tuff it seems
<fccf> kielanmatt: 'sudo apt-get remove powernowd cpudyn'  will remove the userspace freq scaling ... more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<fearful> gwydionwaters, how did you remove these files? rm
<tstebut> How can I so if I have a root access without id nor su command available
<Dr_Willis> tstebut:  ubuntu uses 'sudo' not 'su'
<fccf> !sudo | tstebut
<ubottu> tstebut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sipior> Dr_Willis: no one, at least, who wants to actually watch flash media :-)
<gwydionwaters> yep, accidental rm -R * /dir/* while in the root of my external, instead of rm -R /dir/*
<elad`> Thanks. Boy, that's much better. Go closed-source software!
<gwydionwaters> i was half awake lol
<sarutobi> Dr_Willis: I can't do it ;/
<sipior> gwydionwaters: ouch. hate to see that.
<gwydionwaters> haha ya, me too
<Dr_Willis> sarutobi:  clarify to the channel what you are wanting to do EXACTLY, and perhaps they can help. sounds like what you want to do is a rather trivial thing.. (but its my bed time)
<gwydionwaters> that's the contents of my zip more or less. so i could recover somehow or fix the dvd, which is not to bad but my cd kit is cheap
<kielanmatt> fccf : I dont have these packages and it still scles
<LucidGuy> for some reason my amsn seems to not be able to connect to the msn network .. any ideas?
<fccf> kielanmatt: the link I gave you has all of the modules listed, so you can blacklist them
<loka_18> tas
<adnan> LucidGuy, you can use pidgin, it will do the trick
<gwydionwaters> fearful: i did find this http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html  but it confuses me a bit
<kielanmatt> where is that file for modprobe blacklist
<LucidGuy> adnan, I've used pidgin...  find amsn better for msn networks
<adnan> ok
<tstebut> I'm affraid I don't have sudo...it's on a restricted system
<fccf> kielanmatt: if it doesn't exist you can create it here /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<tstebut> Linux indeed but minimal, very minimal
<adnan> LucidGuy, try killing the process and running it again
<Dr_Willis> tstebut:  then you may need to check with the admin about doing things that need root access..  Ubuntu sets up the first user as the 'admin; user with sudo rights'
<kielanmatt> fccf: modprobe -r removes them too doesnt it
<fccf> kielanmatt: only until you reboot
<kielanmatt> i dont have the modules either
<kielanmatt> says it cant find them
<fearful> gwydionwaters, do you know how to search with grep?
<gwydionwaters> no
<fccf> kielanmatt: see section 5 of that page ... it discribes how to lock the govenor to min/max levels
<fearful> e
<jered> alright... i could use some help here.. i screwed up royally last night
<RobLoach> "Beta" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule returns a 404.
<kielanmatt> THX fccf
<Pici> RobLoach : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<RobLoach> ;-)
<fccf> !ask | jered
<ubottu> jered: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jered> i wanted to install ubuntu on my hp laptop as a dual boot last night and for some reason didnt select dual boot and i believe it repartitioned my hp hard drive and wiped the restore for vista...
<tstebut> Sorry I just want to find a turnover solution just to have knowledge of my privileges/rights/roles/access/whatever :/
<tstebut> hello ?
<tstebut> somebody can read me ?
<jered> not that i want vista but my wife is freaking out at me
<jered> ahahha
<xTEMPLARx> tstebut:  i see you
<acostello> what is the default program file store in ubuntu 9.04? if i want to change the default movie player to vlc, how would I do that?
<fale> hi
<jered> when i hit f11 for system restore when booting it doesnt even get to the vista restore
<jered> do you think it wiped that restore partition?
<ubuntujenkins> is it possible to have two dropbox accounts linked to my laptop at the same time? I would like to have one for each group project that we are doing at uni.
<ubuntujenkins> I can't use ubunru one as it needs to be crossplatform
<n8tuser> ubuntujenkins-> what is your definition of a dropbox?
<harisund> ubuntujenkins, the dropbox forums might be a better place for that question
<fccf> ubuntujenkins: what are you using to connect to dropbox?
<ubuntujenkins> fccf the dropbox program from the dropbox website on my jaunty laptop
<jered> thing that really sux is i had all my business emails and so forth on that partition and dont have a valid backup copy
<fccf> ubuntujenkins: have 2 user accounts in linux, switch back and forth
<DuckGod> if i install linux while it has a intel network card in it will it not install right?like not install the grub?
<ubuntujenkins> fccf one way around it I was thinking of a more seamless aproach, but that is the best sugestion yet
<DuckGod> if i install linux while it has a intel network card in it will it not install right?like not install the grub?
<fccf> !repeat | DuckGod
<ubottu> DuckGod: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tongueroo> hey guys, wondering, so when something gets compiled and built onto a system, eventually what results are binary files and executables, if i were to take the binary files and executables and copy them over to another system with the same architecture x86, would they just work?
<tongueroo> im thinking about deployments and long compile times when i need to spin up a bunch of more servers
<joaopinto> tongueroo, if you have the same libraries for which those binaries are linked to in the other system, yes
<fccf> tongueroo: provided they are running the same kernel, have all necessarry libraries, and dependencies
<joaopinto> tongueroo, why not just build the .deb packages ?
<tongueroo> joaopinto : ic, actually we're on gentoo in production
<tstebut> xTEMPLARx thank you
<joaopinto> tongueroo, ah ok :\
<tongueroo> which tends to build everything from source, hence the question
<tongueroo> yeah, im in the wrong room :)
<joaopinto> tongueroo, that might be a problem, don't expect library versions compatibility between gentoo and ubuntu
<yanwei_> it's time for sleeping
<joaopinto> tongueroo, you could setup an ubuntu chroot on the gentoo server
<tongueroo> interesting, k, good to know, ive always have wondered that, just havent had the chance to try it out yet :)
<huston> hey i have another question. in windows 64 bit vista if you install a program that is meant for a 32 bit system it goes into a special program files folder meant for 32 bit programs, does ubuntu 64 bit do anything similar to this?
<joaopinto> huston, no, but you can install 32bits libraris so that you can most of the 32bits apps out there
<joaopinto> run most
<huston> ok. thx.
<tongueroo> joaopinto: interesting, is chroot-ing similar to running vm's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<joaopinto> tongueroo, well, kind of,, it is just virtualized in the filesystem structure sense
<SeismicMike> I have vpnc and the Network Manager vpnc plugin installed and can successfully connect to my VPN, but cannot reach the outside Internet when I'm connected. Help? I'm running 9.04
<joaopinto> but because on linux most of the resources are file structure based, yes, it behaves like a very light vm
<tstebut> xTEMPLARx, If you still see me, do you know a way to know
<xTEMPLARx> tstebut:  I'm sorry but i'm not familiar with your issue.  :(
<tongueroo> ic, cool
<tstebut> xTEMPLARx, If you still see me, do you know a way to know if I have root privilege on a device, without no su nor sudo nor id....
<tstebut> Oh ok
<Moae> hi all
<dro> what is a good way to free up space on ltsp server
<dro> i mean ubuntu desktop
<acostello> can someone tell me how to change the default .wav player to vlc?
<Moae> i have to remove LCDproc, to make a clean installation, what command i have to use to remove completely the software (i didn't install it with apt-get, i have compiled the packages)
<torn> Right-click on it then go to Properties > Open With
<fccf> acostello: System>Preferences>PreferredApplications
<MoonlitFate> I accidentally deleted my SCIM icon and network connection icon from the top panel... does anyone know how I can get them back?
<torn> fccf, "Preferred Applications" never works for me.
<fccf> MoonlitFate: right click on the top bar... Add To Panel .. add the applets back
<acostello> fccf: that didnt change it.
<SeismicMike> How do I get vpnc to let me access the internet?
<Moae> anyone can answer me? :)
<gwydionwaters> anyone have any ideas on recovering rm'd files on ext3?
<MoonlitFate> fccf: I would do that, if the applets were actually there, but they don't seem to be. :(
<Madsy> Moae: sudo make uninstall && make clean? :-)
<Madsy> Open the makefile and see what the targets are.
<Madsy> Moae: Don't message people in private please. It's considered rude by some. Ask in the channel so everyone can benefit from the discussion.
<sebsebseb> hi
<fccf> MoonlitFate: Network moniter should be there ... as for SCIM .. there is a function in System>Preferences>SCIM Input Method Setup called GTK under Panel ....you should be able to do that from there
<Moae> Madsy: sorry
<Moae> Madsy where i have to launch the command?
<geos64> oooooooooooooooooooooooooo GOD PLAEASE HELP ME
<Madsy> Moae: In the build directory where the makefile is.
<Madsy> You said you compiled the application yourself.
<Moae> ok
<fccf> !help | geos64
<ubottu> geos64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<geos64> CANE YOU HELP ME HOW TO IN STALL 1024X760O
<fccf> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<geos64> ON MY LINUX
<gwydionwaters> !caps
<geos64> ok
<fale> any news about the b1?
<fccf> fale: b1??
<geos64> i what fix my screen to 1024x789
<fale> fccf: beta 1 ;)
<fccf> !karmic | fale
<ubottu> fale: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bjwebb> meow
<fale> thankyou fccf
<fccf> fale: np
<gwydionwaters> geos64: what is it now?
<flucksbawks> hey guys... my comp just decided to start using oss instead of alsa... alsa says connection refused to audio device, etc.. someone wanna help?
<flucksbawks> oss doesn't work btw
<geos64> my screen is low and whant make it to 1024x789
<fccf> 1024x768 is the correct
<geos64> yes
<fccf> geos64: you will probably need to install restricted drivers for your video card ... Do you know what kind of card you have, as in model number and make
<geos64> 1024x768 is in my system
<flucksbawks> oh gosh
<fccf> !patience | flucksbawks
<ubottu> flucksbawks: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jaspion_me> --> --> + y
<Two4> what was that for?
<geos64> i install it today
<flucksbawks> fccf: thats not why I said oh gosh...
<jaspion_me> Liu Kang High Fireball Dragon
<stefg> !fixres | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jaspion_me> jajajaja
<fccf> stefg: not for me
<stefg> !sound | flucksbawks
<ubottu> flucksbawks: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flucksbawks> stefg: I know... unfortunately I'm not running gnome..  or any DE for that matter
<stefg> flucksbawks: how then that you have oss installed ?
<Two4> flucksbawks, you're running from the bash?
<ubunoob> hello i have a little problem, i don't know how to change the password of my normal user, because i forgett it. im now connected with my su-account.
<flucksbawks> Two4: well, its an HTPC that runs fluxbox,  but when I run mplayer from shell it tries all ao's, and fails miserably with all of them now
<sebsebseb> ubunoob: ok that's easy enough to sort out
<n8tuser> ubunoob-> passwd username
<lizzzy> My speakers work perfectly but front headphones won't work.
<flucksbawks> Two4: I install pulseaudio from source, and it didn't come with an uninstall script =P
<sebsebseb> ubunoob: In the olden Ubuntu days would have to use a Live CD to sort that out,  but  not for the past few or so releases since recovery mode
<flucksbawks> Two4: but alsa was still working after that for about 2-3 months
<stefg> flucksbawks: have you checked lsmod that all your (alsa) kernel modules are loaded?
<euxneks> flucksbawks: you should be able to make uninstall in your src directory
<sphenxes> what open source VOIP would you recommend to use instead of skype? and also call land line
<LobbyZ> Is it correct to call Ubuntu a debian OS? (just say yes or no)
<Two4> flucksbawks, you lost me at HTPC
<sebsebseb> ubunoob: boot it up from Grub, get the root shell, and passwd username, or use the Live CD
<euxneks> flucksbawks: if you wanted to remove something your installed by src I mean
<lizzzy> anyone?
<flucksbawks> euxneks: I tried that, no target to uninstall
<euxneks> d'oh
<fccf> LobbyZ: yes and no
<stefg> flucksbawks: usually a make install can be undone with a make uninstall
<euxneks> lizzzy: are you certain the front speaker ports actually work>?
<LobbyZ> fccf, yes and no? how come?
<geos64> what do i do
<fccf> !debian | LobbyZ
<ubottu> LobbyZ: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<souler> >.<
<flucksbawks> stefg: I know.. thats why I'm mad because there was no uninstall target
<souler> I need help with Nvidia graphics x.x
<ubunoob> omg it wasnt the password is was my user :-D  i now found the right username
<ubunoob> thanks
<sebsebseb> !detials |  souler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detials
<lizzzy> euxneks: Yup. Works perfectly on windoze.
<sebsebseb> !detials |  souler
<souler> I installed, then it worked perfectly at first. After I restarted my computer the craphics gone horribly wrong... as in back to the same was as I installed ubuntu.
<fccf> !details | souler
<ubottu> souler: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<souler> ubottu, I was typing out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> fccf: hmm odd I spelt it wrong for a second time
<stefg> flucksbawks: awww, great.... now you can only do a make install to some temporary dir only to see what went where and delete file by file...
<euxneks> souler: "gksudo nvidia-settings" then save output to xorg.conf
<lizzzy> I think its a intel hda playback issue?
<euxneks> lizzzy: try opening up the sound properties
<lizzzy> ok
<flucksbawks> stefg: lol yeah... afraid of that,  but pulseaudio isn't really my problem.. its that alsa seems to not be configured correctly anymore
<euxneks> lizzzy: you may have something muted that controls the front jack
<flucksbawks> stefg: because alsa was still running fine, even when pulse couldn't connect
<lizzzy> euxneks: Not really...
<flucksbawks> stefg: it just recently stopped working, and for some reason connects to oss, but plays no sound
<sebsebseb> souler: You messaged a bot :)
<lizzzy> euxneks: Everything is unmuted.
<souler> Hey it\s my first time here
<souler> and my keyboard also got messed up for no reason
<souler> >.<
<souler> And how do I save it as an output from there_
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: Some people get sound issues in Ubuntu
<fccf> flucksbawks: I am thinking that an update may have occurred that broke something, perhaps recompiling pulse under the new config might fix things
<souler> All I see is HELP button and QUIT
<flucksbawks> fccf: but how would pulse work correctly at all, if alsa isnt?  pulse runs off of alsa
<flucksbawks> fccf: doesn't it?
<stefg> flucksbawks: you said that is a lean HTPC install ? it might be more time-efficient just to backup the few important configs and reinstall instead of tracking and cleaning the mess
<oleg__> hi all
<FrankQC> o hai
<fccf> flucksbawks: I actually agree with stefg on this one
<flucksbawks> stefg: well, its an HTPC that is also a seedbox with a heavily invested userbase =P
<dom96> hello, can anybody help me with a kernel panic i get on an acer aspire one, i executed dmesg, and i found http://pastebin.mozilla.org/673884
<flucksbawks> stefg: its a server, that also happens to have output to a TV =P
<oleg__> I have strange sound problem. Sound goes well, but when I use my HDD (copying files, moving them) the sound starts waving. Can anyone suggest something?
<souler> euxneks how do I save it as what you asked_
<oleg__> anyone?
<lizzzy> Hmm.. Ok so, when i test the playback using my headphones, it doesn't work. The most interesting thing is if I plug it into my microphone slot, I can use it as headphones (that is I can hear the audio!)
<geos64> i what help so i cann config to 1024x768
<stefg> flucksbawks: a server-server or some low power home server?
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: oh
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: I guess for whatever reason the hardware isn't being detected properly
<souler> So
<souler> >.<
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: Yeah. That's prolly right. But, is there a solution?
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: this might be useful and then again it might be useless
<MoonlitFate> fccf: Sorry for the really delayed response, had to go do some stuff. I found what you were talking about for SCIM, and I'll reboot and see if that brings the icon back.  But, I can't find Network Monitor-- for add to panel there is only a Modem Monitor for dial-up.
<sebsebseb> !sound | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<flucksbawks> stefg: well, its got about 30-40 users, and 5 TB of stuff
<flucksbawks> stefg: its at my house, but I have a pretty thick business line
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: Did that. Don't work :(
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: ok the thing it suggested, but did you go on the links?
<geos64> PLES HELP
<souler> It\s fucking ridicilous I can see only one line of the chat. THe rest is bloody huge because of the stupidly low resolution
<stefg> flucksbawks: because the seedbox actually would be a candidate for virtualization...
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: WIll do that now :)
<sebsebseb> !ask  |  geos64
<ubottu> geos64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flucksbawks> stefg: what do you mean?
<sebsebseb> !language |  souler
<ubottu> souler: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<souler> >.<
<flucksbawks> souler: I bet you saw that line huh -.-
<souler> what line
<MoonlitFate> Lol. >o>
<sint> hey, i want to install ubuntu to a friend. but i don't wanna reinstall in about a month. so would you suggest to install 9.10? will 9.10 be stable with updates in about a week or two?
<flucksbawks> souler: the ubottu line, I was jk tho
<geos64> i dont know how to set sreen to 1024x768
<souler> huh_
<sebsebseb> sint: yes install 9.10
<souler> x.x
<stefg> flucksbawks: in server think you never try do give more than one dedicated job to a machine. you think in terms of appliances: Mail-appliance here, seedbox-appliance there, home-entertainmaint appliance over there
<souler> I need my drivers fixed. . .
<sebsebseb> sint: it's released on October 29th
<souler> or just graphics
<flucksbawks> sint: karmic is pretty stable atm, I use it on my laptop
<geos64> i runing ubuntu 9
<sint> sebsebseb: where to download?
<sebsebseb> sint: don't get it early
<MoonlitFate> sebsebseb: 9.10, you mean? :o
<flucksbawks> stefg: yeah, I know.  thats why its just fluxbox and mplayer =P
<geos64> but i dont have the dvd
<sint> sebsebseb: ??
<fccf> geos64: 9.04 , or the prereleased 9.10? there is a big difference
<sebsebseb> flucksbawks: it's  being alright for me as well,  but you shoudn't recommend people get it early, since there can still be certain problems
<sint> sebsebseb: first you say "install it" and then "dont" ?
<sint> :D
<sebsebseb> sint: wait for the final before doing 9.10 that's what I am saying
<oleg__>  I have strange sound problem. Sound goes well, but when I use my HDD (copying files, moving them) the sound starts waving. Can anyone suggest something?
<geos64> 9.04
<MoonlitFate> I'll be back, going to reboot and see if SCIM comes back...
<sunshinepants> is there a way I can tell nautilus to not try to mount my sony phone? I've turned the options off in its preferences.. do I need to restart gnome?
<stefg> flucksbawks: but now you see where non-existant isolation leads to
<fccf> sint: your other option would be to install 9.04 and run the upgrade next month which is easyer than reinstalling
<mcchris> my wife's Ubuntu box is infected with something called 'malware-stop.org'. google has nothing. does anyone know what this is?
<sebsebseb> fccf: next months is November :D  it's the 1st of October today
<flucksbawks> stefg: stefg well, thats not the problem..  I shouldn't have tried to compile pulseaudio from src just for projectM... lol
<geos64> what and how do i stall it
<flucksbawks> stefg: I know where I went wrong, I just don't know how to fix it
<jrib> mcchris: infected how?
<sebsebseb> fccf: the 2nd in some parts of the world also
<sint> fccf: ya, but i never got an upgrade run perfectly. so i would install 9.04 and have it run forever. my friend is not the geek type of person and just needs a pc for internet
<fccf> sebsebseb: yeah, but the ubuntu servers are going to be slammed until at least the first of november
<sebsebseb> fccf: yeah I was just thinking about that as well
<mcchris> jrib, firefox hijacked, won't allow loading of any other web pages.
<sebsebseb> sint: I see
<jrib> mcchris: easiest way is probably to just create a new profile
<skmpz> hello .. i want to sort a 1.5 text file.. i tried sort -u unsorted.txt > sorted.txt but i don't think is ever going to complete .. is there any other way ?
<sebsebseb> sint: no  you don't do 9.04 for ages,  since only 18 months of support on the desktop, same thing for 9.10
<MoonlitFate> Hm, apparently the update manager isn't telling when updates are available. Oh joy. D<
<jrib> mcchris: isn't restarting firefox enough?
<stefg> flucksbawks: if that's a reasonably powerful machine i'd use xen or kvm  on it and have separate instances for the htpc and for the seedbox part (and a third for a firewall appliance like ipcop or endian)
<geos64> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sebsebseb> sint: 10.04 is the next LTS
<mcchris> jrib wondering if system files might be compromised
<jrib> mcchris: her user doesn't have access to system files
<jrib> mcchris: unless she has sudo access and is running firefox with sudo
<mcchris> jrib, shouldn't be. she's a noob.
<XLV> mcchris, use noscript from now on too.. and no visiting of dubious sites
<mcchris> jrib, so you suspect it's only FF then?
<jrib> mcchris: yeah
<sint> sebsebseb: ya, i know. i just meant that i don't want to maintain to much on friends computers
<flucksbawks> stefg: its not that reasonably powerful >.< the fact is when I said HTPC, I really meant it has fluxbox and mplayer.  Under no circumstances should that EVER interfere with the server end of it.  However, ignorantly compiling things from source will
<sebsebseb> sint: put  9.10 on :) wait for it,  nice  default  Ext4 :)  fast file system.   then an upgrade to 10.04  the next LTS, should go alright.  and  that has three years of support on the desktop
<flucksbawks> stefg: the server has never even hiccupped over the past 2 years
<Padhu> what about datarecovery in ext4?
<box> sint: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> sint: plus  they  might have hardware which isn't good with 9.04
<sebsebseb> Padhu: I guess like with Ext3
<eddiebuntu> how do you change your mac address in ubuntu
<geos64> how cann i set this up
<stefg> flucksbawks: that were more philosophical considerations... but to fix the failed pulseaudio build and debug alsa i'm afraid you'll have to read a lot of documentation
<pinguinodemo> ciao ragazzi
<flucksbawks> stefg: yeah,  i was afraid of that.  was just hoping that someone here had fixed the same issue lol
<MoonlitFate> Restart time. >:
<fccf> geos64: we cannot help you until we know what kind of hardware you have -
<geos64> HELP ME
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: Any luck?
<flucksbawks> stefg: but yeah, my users don't pay for their service,  so frankly if I accidently spilled rum inside the server 10 minutes from now
<Pici> sint, box, sebsebseb: 9.10 is still beta, its not ready for prime time.  Also, the iso tracker on the qa site should not be used in place of the official beta announcement, those may be buggy cd images.
<flucksbawks> stefg: and it went down forever,  they could all deal with that themselves lol
<fccf> !it | pinguinodemo
<ubottu> pinguinodemo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> Pici: indeed  hence why I told sint to wait untill the final
<stefg> flucksbawks: planned maintenace downtime sounds more professional :-)
<sebsebseb> Pici: also the other thing, not sure what your talking about?
<geos64> wy dos it play a roll
<flucksbawks> stefg: LOL that made me laugh pretty hard irl
<geos64> what system i have
<flucksbawks> stefg: <---- used to work for an ISP
<skmpz> anyone available to help me ?
<Pici> sebsebseb: I might have misread, I just got back to my desk.
<fccf> !ask | skmpz
<ubottu> skmpz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh ok np
<skmpz> i asked
<skmpz> hello .. i want to sort a 1.5 text file.. i tried sort -u unsorted.txt > sorted.txt but i don't think is ever going to complete .. is there any other way ?
<skmpz> 1.5 gb
<PSP> how quck!!
<PSP> i have a .pnm
<eddiebuntu> how do you change your mac address in ubuntu
<sint> ok guys, i'll install 9.04. i can't wait because my friend is almost 200km from my home and i am there tonight
<PSP> i need it to jpeg or png og bmp
<jrib> skmpz: ummm, why...?
<geos64> celaron 2.6 intel with 512ram 40gig
<flucksbawks> stefg: anyways, thanks for you help man.  I'm gonna go lose myself in documentation
<skmpz> what do u mean why ?
<skmpz> why not use sort -u ?
<jrib> skmpz: why do you want to sort 1.5gb of data?
<LjL> PSP: pnmtopng filename.pnm >filename.png
<skmpz> its a wordlist..
<Pici> PSP: The application LjL is suggesting is in the netpbm package.
<skmpz> dictionary
<manojmalik> hi 2 all
<PSP> i dont have a clue wat uu are saying
<PSP> can u tellme wer to download it
<geos64> fccf celaron 2.6 intel with 512ram 40gig
<LjL> PSP: nowhere.
<LjL> PSP: just type "sudo apt-get install netpbm"
<stefg> flucksbawks: and think of it if you really reset the box.... kvm isn't hard to implement, and xen became quite good over the years
<preetam> i am unable to open synaptic manager.the system gives the following message E: Unable to write mmap - msync (28 No space left on device)E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<fccf> geos64: doesn't tell me much about your video card ... what video card does it have???
<GeForce88> when using dual view, i  think, the one where you have two seperate x screens, is there a trick to make the programs go between the screens? or perhaps a setting somewhere i've missed? or is this just the way it is ?
<skmpz> jrib: understood ?
<LjL> skmpz: a wordlist of 1.5gb? are there duplicates or something?
<jrib> skmpz: well you haven't answered my question, but I must go anyway
<skmpz> yeah ..
<geos64> its a sis fx 660 or 760
<LjL> preetam: seems like your HD is full...?
<geos64> how i see that
<skmpz> so.. the only solution would be sort -u unsorted > sorted ?
<GeForce88> geos64,  did you try ' lspci ' ?
<preetam> no i have around 3 GB of free space
<preetam> let me know how to clean up the hard disk
<manojmalik> hi 2 all
<manojmalik> i got a ubuntu 9.04 cd from ubuntu. i run it on my 1525.it runs ok but no sound ,video. it asks for plugin from net, but i not able 2 make my broadband dialup as easy in windows.
<eddiebuntu> how do you change your mac address in ubuntu
<MaskedDriver> call the USPS?
<geos64> what is and wher is it
<LjL> skmpz: not necessarily, perhaps there are more efficient sorters around, i don't really know though. in any case, sorting 1.5gb of stuff is never going to take a short time
<fccf> geos64: start by typing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' into a terminal, then restart
<Lint01> how can I change my locale for me as user?
<stefg> !ds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ds
<skmpz> mmm.. ok thx anw
<stefg> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<stefg> manojmalik: ^^
<manojmalik> can anyone help me
<GeForce88> with seperate X screen, is there a way t o drag programs between monitors ?
<fccf> !locale | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<manojmalik> i got a ubuntu 9.04 cd from ubuntu. i run it on my 1525.it runs ok but no sound ,video. it asks for plugin from net, but i not able 2 make my broadband dialup as easy in windows.
<Two4> !patience | manojmalik
<ubottu> manojmalik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stefg> !helpme | manojmalik
<ubottu> manojmalik: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Two4> now I know the right command
<stefg> !details | manojmalik
<jdv> manojmalik so your problem is no net connection, how do you normally connect?
<ubottu> manojmalik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geos64> is it cald console
<Lukasz1> I forgot my password to irc how do I reset it?
<stefg> !freenod | Lukasz1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freenod
<stefg> !freenode | Lukasz1
<LjL> Lukasz1: ask in #freenode
<ubottu> Lukasz1: freenode is Freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<Two4> lukasz1, you're on IRC
<Lukasz1> I know I have an account here
<LjL> Two4: he's not identified.
<Lukasz1> On freenode
<Lukasz1> I don't know how to resetpass
<Lint01> I have no localeconf package and I want useful answer for my question
<Lukasz1> my nickname here is Lukasz Tarkowski
<manojmalik> its 9.04 n i dont know how 2 make dialup i have broadband connection
<LjL> Lukasz1: ask in #freenode
<geos64> fccf you mean konsolo
<Lukasz1> ok thnx
<stefg> manojmalik: which kind of broadband? cable? adsl?
<manojmalik> adsl
<alabd_> Good day everyone , while hsfconfig this happened what is the exact problem ?http://paste.ubuntu.com/283019/ Is there any free 56kb/s hsf modem driver for kernel 2.6.28
<preetam> how to clean to free space in the hard disk
<stefg> manojmalik: do you know if it is PPPoE or PPPoA ?
<geos64> wher is the terminal fccf
<Mka> preetam: sudo apt-get clean
<ltcabral> what package gives me dbuild??
<fccf> geos64: are you running kubuntu or ubuntu ... in gnome it is in Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<manojmalik> pppoe
<sczgilae> hello, excuse me but i have the same problem i told yesterday. i have an script that mounts a shared network directory but cannot mount because konsola sais that must be root to mount. But i dont understand because if i mount using dolphin i have not problems, http://pastebin.com/d32befe57   , any ideas?
<stefg> !pppoe | manojmalik
<ubottu> manojmalik: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Lint01> how can I change the locale for a single user?
<geos64> ubuntu
<raul_> hola a todos tengo un problema grabicimo
<raul_> no puedo abrir un archivo
<fccf> !es | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> !es | raul_
<raul_> que se encuentra en el escritorio
<raul_> haber si alguien me puede ayudar
<fccf> !br | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geos64> i found it
<geos64> fccf and then what!!
<geos64> i reboot my pc
<lizzzy> I have a plugin for songbird which is a .xpi file. Any idea how I can install the plugin?
<MoonlitFate> Hm, well still no SCIM icon on the top panel. :(
<harisund> lizzzy, I used to drag the .xpi file and drop it within the Sunbird interface on Windows XP .. does that work here?
<lizzzy> lemme try
<LogicalDash> I keep turning on Mouse Keys by accident. How am I doing this?
<fccf> geos64: I gave you the command
<preetam> can i reduce the size of  my /usr folder by uninstalling software.
<LogicalDash> preetam, yes, and also by uninstalling other packages, like documentation
<IonutB> hi. i'm using ubuntu 9.04 on x64. i have 4 GB Ram/800 MHz and a AMD x2 Dual core. My firefox is veeeeerrryyy slowwwwwwwww !? :|
<MaskedDriver> preetam, I wouldn't delete documentation
<preetam> please let me know how to reduce the size of the folder /usr.
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, install graphics drivers
<LogicalDash> preetam, well, only delete those packages you're sure you won't use
<geos64> ok im reboot my pc
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, it's installed already. i have normal visual effects
<yonderboy> 'ello
<Mka> Now that I've finished learning basics of programming and scripting, I need a bigger fish to fry. what should I try to program?
<preetam> through synaptic package manager
<preetam> or some other method is avialable
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, how is it slow? in what way? like opening? closing? browsing? creating new tabs?
<LogicalDash> Mka, try going on Launchpad and finding a bug to fix :)
<yonderboy> is it possible to compress a file to an even smaller size than what gzip does?
<Fitzpackage> MKA try to program your own shell program in C
<LogicalDash> yonderboy, yeah, use bzip or lzma
<Two4> LogicalDash, does it turn on while you're typing?
<manojmalik> no sound in 9.04
<Lint01> how can I change the locale for a single user?
<MaskedDriver> yonderboy, you could zip a zip and then zip that zip using gzip then gzip that gzip with zip
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, when i run pages which contains Flash. I have 3 addons : AdBlock Plus, Firebug and Web Developer.
<LogicalDash> Two4, it turns on while I'm using the numpad to play Dungeon Crawl
<ilson> ola
<Pici> !offtopic | Mka
<ubottu> Mka: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ilson> alguem ai tecla portuguues
<Pici> !pt | ilson
<ubottu> ilson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hrickards> Is there a way to enable Metacity to let you drag windows off the top of the screen (note metacity not compiz)?
<ilson> portuguese
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, interesting
<ilson> ??
<yonderboy> MaskedDriver: my head is spinning with all those zips!
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<yonderboy> usually I just do... tar -czf
<hrickards> !gb
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<MaskedDriver> yonderboy, tar that tar then gzip
<LogicalDash> yonderboy, change z to j and you have bzip2
<yonderboy> but the file that I need to compress is HUGE, like 20G
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, yes .. i really love the terminal but this problem makes me angry. i'm web developer  ... i can't use a "slow firefox"
<ilson> ok
<thiebaude> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, I have like 20 addons on mine and it's fine... what type of flash plugin do you have? one by Adobe or one of the OpenSource variety?
<ubuntujenkins> what time is the beta release out?
<Mka> !ubuntu>Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<yonderboy> hmmm... does bzip2 make much of a difference over gzip?
<euxneks> another browser that you could also possibly want to use is chromium
<IonutB> Adobe Flash, last version. got installed few days ago.
<Pici> ubuntujenkins: When its done, 9.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<mlissner> Does anybody have any experience with PGP or Enigmail?
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, try removing adblock and see if that improves performance.  Just start removing them to see which one is causing the slowdown
<zion> need help whit installing flash player
<hrickards> Is there a way to enable Metacity to let you drag windows off the top of the screen (note metacity not compiz)?
<LogicalDash> !ask | mlissner
<ubottu> mlissner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mlissner> I'm trying to create a revocation certificate, but Enigmail is failing me miserably.
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, how did it run before you added your dev tools?
<Mka> yonderboy, yes
<[manas]> need help whit installing flash player
<LogicalDash> mlissner, you should probably use Seahorse for that, it's in Applications->Accessories->Passwords and Encryption Keys
<LogicalDash> !ask | [manas]
<ubottu> [manas]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiebaude> IonutB, do you have swfdec installed?
<yonderboy> Mka: how would I unzip that bzip2 file then if I do... tar -cjf
<mlissner> It gives me the error, "The revocation certificate could not be created."
<IonutB> thiebaude, i have Adobe Flash 10. MaskedDriver : i'm going to see now.
<LogicalDash> yonderboy, tar -xjf $filename
<Mka> yonderboy, tar -xjf filename.tar.bz2
<thiebaude> IonutB, ok, some ppl had problems with swfedec
<yonderboy> ah, just like gzip but with the 'j'... brilliant!
<thiebaude> including me
<mlissner> LogicalDash: I'm confused how enigmail and seahorse interact.
<yonderboy> thanks all
<mlissner> LogicalDash: It seems like seahorse has some of the same certificates as enigmail, but doesn't have all of them...which leaves me confused.
<[manas]> need help whit installing flash player for mozila i was trying so many totorial so i think i mix up everything how i can delete all of them and maybe some one can give me some totorial
<LogicalDash> mlissner, they are both just frontends for the gpg command line utility. Enigmail isn't as well supported though.
<mlissner> LogicalDash: I see. So if I create a certificate using Enigmail, it should automatically show up in Seahorse?
<thiebaude> [manas], install flash from synaptic
<LogicalDash> mlissner, it *should*, yeah
<[manas]> thiebaude, synaptic?
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, done. seems the same. i think there's a bug in Adobe Flash or something like that.
<mlissner> LogicalDash: Complicated stuff, this PGP.
<[manas]> thiebaude, try to type flash player there it will give u 100 option which one i need?
<LogicalDash> [manas] the package you are looking for is called flashplayer-nonfree
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, sehr interessant (very interesting in German).  Has your kernel updated recently?
<[manas]> LogicalDash, but how i can delete all this which one i installed before?
<mlissner> LogicalDash: Does seahorse do revocations?
<LogicalDash> [manas] it'll do that automatically
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, yes, i have the last. Linux 0x 2.6.28-15-generic
<LogicalDash> mlissner, yup, it should be in the right-click menu
<brutus> how do I scan my windows ntfs drive? fsck doesn't allow this type...?
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, I've had to reinstall all of my graphics after every kernel upgrade
<[manas]> LogicalDash, i will try
<mlissner> LogicalDash: Scratch that, I found it. It's not in the right click, it buried within the properties.
<LogicalDash> oops
<fccf> brutus: install ntfs-3g and ntfsprogs
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, mine was default installed :-)
<kansan> can i write an ubuntu jaunty cd image to a dvdr disc?
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, what kind of card do you have?
<fccf> kansan: yes
<IonutB> Ati x1550/1350
<sebsebseb> kansan: yes and before burning the ISO you should md5sum it
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | kansan
<ubottu> kansan: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<brutus> fccf, sadly, i tried ntfsprogs on the drive, but it segfaulted...
<LogicalDash> kansan, yes, just use dd if=$path_to_cd_image of=/dev/cdrom (or whatever your dvd drive is)
<mlissner> LogicalDash: Haha. First it fails to revoke it, then it crashes. So much for seahorse being helpful.
<Huston> i feel like such a newb again having to ask all these questions but here is one more. can anyone explain to me why my computers running ubuntu are not being discovered my network. my network consists of 3 windows only computers and 2 ubuntu computers besides my laptop which is now able to dual-boot.
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, i have the same problem ( slow firefox with flash bug ) on a laptop with intel x3100. ( the compiz was ok )
<LogicalDash> mlissner, we are now beyond my expertise, sorry
<mlissner> LogicalDash: 'fraid of that.
<fccf> brutus: ntfsprogs is not a program ... it is a bunch of progs . one of which is fsck.ntfs
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, *shrugs* idk sorry dude(or dudette)
<sczgilae> hello, excuse me but i have the same problem i told yesterday. i have an script that mounts a shared network directory but cannot mount because konsola sais that must be root to mount. But i dont understand because if i mount using dolphin i have not problems, http://pastebin.com/d32befe57   , any ideas?
<purplefool> hello, i am back and trying to get my grub to work.  i have used the qksudo gedit command with menu.lst and it DOESN'T work for my situation because i have a menu before this menu in menu.lst.  i want this other menu to go away and cannot get it to work.  any ideas?
<Lint01> how can I know my display color depth?
<IonutB> MaskedDriver, trotzdem danke
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, bitte
<thiebaude> Lint01, which graphics card?
<brutus> fccf, you mean ntfsfix?
<Lint01> thiebaude, Radeon
<MaskedDriver> IonutB, my last bit of thought... uninstall and reinstall flash
<thiebaude> Lint01, i'am not sure about that one
<colblood> my usb drive doesnt automount all of a sudden, what could be the cause? i have to do sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/BLAHBLAH
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lint01> I fail to see how the bit-depth indication can be hardware-specific
<sczgilae> !ati
<colblood> running ubuntu 8.10 btw
<LogicalDash> colblood, the service for automounting is called FUSE, might want to check it out?
<colblood> ok, dunno where to go from there tho
<purplefool> has anyone ever encountered a boot menu before the one listed in menu.lst?  how can i get rid of it or influence the selection order?
<mlissner> LogicalDash: Well, at least there's a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/228876
<yonderboy> the best compression so far has been with gzip
<yonderboy> tar czf beat tar cjf
<Mka> `purplefool: are you dual booting with other OS like windows?
<Mka> purplefool: are you dual booting with other OS like windows?
<yonderboy> then when I tried to tar a tar and then gzip it, the extra tarring only made the gzip file bigger
<purplefool> Mka, yes i am...winxp media.
<hough> i am having trouble setting up internet connection sharing in ubuntu. are there any applications that make this any easier?
<Mka> purplefool: which "first" menu are you talking about then?
<fccf> brutus: I think what you actually need to boot into windows and have windows run chkdsk /f on the drive ... If windows improperly shutdown ntfs-3g will not mount it
<Mka> yonderboy, why would you try to archive an archive?
<purplefool> Mka, that is just it.  i have found no documentation for it.  it is a simple 2-choice menu with winxp media edition first and then ubuntu.  i want the order reversed and cannot seem to find anyone with the same menu.
<Huston> so anyone know awhy my network can't discover my computers rtunning ubuntu?
<MaskedDriver> Mka, cause I told him to lol
<brutus> fccf, i get a 'disk read error' when I try to boot into windows..
<MaskedDriver> Mka, yonderboy it appears sarcasm is lost over the IRCness
<fccf> brutus: windows recovery console
<Huston> brutus use safe mode
<root> hi
<hough> are there any applications for ubuntu that help you set up internet connection sharing?
<brutus> fccf, I should probably add that to my grub.
<hiffy> hey dudes
<Mka> purplefool: pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" for me as well as "sudo cat /etc/fstab"
<hiffy> ubuntu server 9.04 - vim is not in the path/there is no vim-full anymore
<hiffy> wtf?
<alabd_> Good day everyone , hsfconfig process stoped cause of this problem > http://paste.ubuntu.com/283019/ ,any opinion ?
<sebsebseb> !language |  hiffy
<ubottu> hiffy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiffy> says vim-common and vim-tiny are already installed
<alabd_> Is there any free 56kb/s hsf modem driver for kernel 2.6.28
<fccf> brutus: windows recovery console from windows install disk
<Huston> brutus: can you force tyhe windows partition to mount from ubuntu's file manager?
<sebsebseb> hiffy: #ubuntu-server may be a better channel for your issue
<brutus> Huston, I am able to force mount it, but it shows up as empty...when I actually have 250 gigs of data on it..
<Lint01> hough, no of course
<hiffy> thanks, sebsebseb
<purplefool> Mka, ok, did the commands and would like to know where to post them for you...
<brutus> Huston, fccf this error started when I tried to reboot after windows had hibernated....
<Mka> purplefool: sorry I have to leave now but do this. if you are logged on your Ubuntu now, then "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<purplefool> Mka, with 2 dashes?
<MaskedDriver> purplefool, yes 2 dashes ftw
<Mka> purplefool: you have to figure out whether your ubuntu is on "sda" "hda" "hdb" "sdb" or what
<hough> figures...thanks anyway
<Mka> purplefool: yes "--recheck"
<purplefool> it says that the grub/stage1 was not read correctly...is that bad?
<Mka> purplefool: yes that is bad
<Huston> brutus, well then i'm not sure what to do. sorry.
<purplefool> you see, those are the kinds of things that make a thursday evening bad...would just like to hear 'oh no, everything is just plain huncky-dory!'
<Mka> purplefool: purplefool: not leaving anymore before this is done. type "rdev" on terminal and tell me what you see
<brutus> Huston, np, thanks
<sczgilae> hello, excuse me but i have the same problem i told yesterday. i have an script that mounts a shared network directory but cannot mount because konsola sais that must be root to mount. But i dont understand because if i mount using dolphin i have not problems, http://pastebin.com/d32befe57   , any ideas?
<Nattgew> is there a way to make archive files automatically extract instead of opening in the archive manager?
<purplefool> Mka, /dev/loop0 but the 0 has a dot in the middle...
<euxneks> purplefool: that means it's a zero
<purplefool> Mka, oh, i see that my computer just doesn't print it correctly when i type...sorry
<torn> Is it normal for the system to hang/freeze a bit when it has a mount pointed to a disconnected CIFS share?
<Mka> purplefool: I like your description, LOL. now type "ls /" and copy and paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kansan> if i have ubuntu hardy installed such that /root/ is on one partition and /home/ is on another... and i want to move to jaunty... i was thinking of: 1) booting from jaunty live cd; 2) blowing away the /root/ partition, and reformat it.  3) use the existing /home/ partition in the new installation.  does this sound reasonable?
<torn> In other words, I created a share on a CIFS server, but if I power-off or disconnect the server, Ubuntu, openSUSE, etc, start freezing up when opening Nautilus or accessing the /mnt directory with a terminal.
<Mka> purplefool: it seems as there is something wrong with your system, I am not sure whats up
<Mka> purplefool: are you using a live CD?
<torn> kansan, technically that should work. Unless you have specific/customer files and scripts in your / partition right now.
<bastidrazor> kansan: you could if you use a different username.. if not you'll need to rename the /home/username to something other than what you're going to use
<purplefool> Mka, it has been pasted under my name
<n8tuser> torn yes thats common,  look for articles that says similar to nfs mounts while remote is disconnected
<torn> *custom
<euxneks> is there a kde equivalent to gksudo?
<zizo> Hi all!! Today i've noticed that if i do a "echo test | mail" it tells me "No mail for current user". So i think i can set it, but how? Tnx
<purplefool> Mka, no, is a full install.  windows was first and then ubuntu
<Mka> purplefool: paste the web link  here
<geos64> what to do next fccf
<Travis-42> which is the ubuntu channel for discussing testing versions?
<torn> n8tuser, I looked around for an option to bypass this problem (for example, just give an error message instead of freezing up) but I found no such thing.
<purplefool> Mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283195/
<kansan> bastidrazor, why cant i use the same /home/username ?
<Lama_Chok> Does anyone knows a SAFE method to mount fat32 or ntfs partition through terminal
<kansan> bastidrazor, and what do i need to do now to make sure i can still have /home/david
<Nattgew> Travis-42: #ubuntu+1
<n8tuser> torn-> google for nfs mounts, they have similar issues for remote not ready..  they may have similar solutions
<Travis-42> thanks Nattgew
<bastidrazor> kansan: for example /home/bob  ..if your new install is going to have user bob then you'll need to rename /home/bob to /home/bob-backup .. then you will still have all the data..
<bastidrazor> kansan: the config files need to be for jaunty..
<euxneks> sczgilae: http://pastebin.com/m63bdae2e  you probably need to mount as root. try http://pastebin.com/m63bdae2e
<torn> n8tuser, I'm checking them out right now. But for the most part (and this is true in the past) all I could find were problems, but no solutions, heh.
<Mka> purplefool: now paste me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<euxneks> sczgilae: I don't know what the kde equivalent is to gksudo so you may need to edit it a bit
<kansan> bastidrazor, so just "mv /home/david/ /home/david-backup"  then later, copy over all the files into the installation created /home/david ?
<bastidrazor> kansan: exactly.
<len> HI, can anyone explain why when I use $ iwconfig wlan0 essid "ihaaaa" enc "xxxxxx" I get the following error? Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<geos64> i jist reboted
<purplefool> Mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283197/
<torn> kansan, to play it safe, make a backup of everything in /home to a USB or external drive. Never hurts to play it safe. Then when you install Jaunty, you can tell it to use the whatever # partition as /home (without formatting) and you should be good to go.
<bastidrazor> kansan: not all the files just the files you need. none of the config files for applications since they are different version in jaunty than hardy
<euxneks> sczgilae: that's a shot in the dark though
<kansan> tomaw, i already made a backup ;p
<luis_> holas
<ctmjr> len what is enc?
<torn> kansan, if you screw up or accidentally format the partition, you will have a backup copy on another drive/external.
<n8tuser> len the enc may not be supported by your driver?  look a iwspy or iwpriv commands and it may tell you same
<luis_> ...................
<kansan> tom good suggestion
<romswift> hum
<koofie> wow, brainfreeze, whats the name of the command that shows last time file modified, read etc?
<bastidrazor> !es | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mka> purplefool: i've never seen something like this before
<bastidrazor> koofie: ls -al
<Lama_Chok> i heard fdisk is pretty risky command,.....
<koofie> no, not ls
<luis_> gracias
<Trizicus> when i try to do 'sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun I get all of these errors. http://pastebin.com/m70c87e9c
<Mka> purplefool: I mean you have NTFS only, no ext2 or ext3 for Ubuntu
<purplefool> Mka, good to know that even on computers i am considered a non-conformist...just wish it wasn't so.  what did i do wrong?
<koofie> checks the three modes, last viewed, last modified, last changed
<Lama_Chok> no i have both ntfs and fat32 for windows... just ext3 for ubuntu
<Mka> purplefool: this means that ubuntu is NOT on your hard drive
<purplefool> Mka, really? that was not supposed to happen, but i guess i was worried i would loose stuff in windows and didn't want to mess with the file system...
<koofie> stat, it came back to me :0
<Mka> purplefool: are you sure you are not running ubuntu from  a CD?
<Lama_Chok> so is there any safe bet.....
<purplefool> Mka, wait...huh?  confused here...how do i get to umbuntu then?  i am booted into it right now and use it all the time
<sczgilae> euxneks: thks for reply, ksudo dont exists in kubuntu, mmmm, normal users are not sudoers, what can i do
<purplefool> Mka, absolutely.
<Lama_Chok> i m positive i have installed ubuntu
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Napalm_Penguin> anybody wanna answer a dumb question?
<ctmjr> sczgilae: try kdesudo
<koofie> its only dumb if you dont ask it
<koofie> or until we giggle
<Napalm_Penguin> where does java install to?
<Mka> purplefool: bear with me, paste the output of "df -h" and that of "sudo cat /etc/fstab"
<torn> Is there a way to create a script that can be executed by a normal user (not in the /etc/sudoers file) but runs with root privelges? Example: Executing the script makes a directory in the user's home and then mounts a location/device/partition to this directory?
<purplefool> Mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283202/ for sudo cat
<Lama_Chok> ankur BIET
<bastidrazor> Mka: you don't need sudo to use cat.. also you can use pasatebinit to paste an entire file. you'll need to install it though. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sczgilae> ctmjr: kdesudo: unknown option «o»
<Trizicus> Why is it that Runescape lags so badly on Ubuntu even when you're using suns plugin?
<purplefool> Mka, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283204/ for df -h
<johnwm> how is the best way to mount a linux os on my hp pavilion and keep windows vista
<johnwm> i have an extra hd rive tray
<johnwm> drive tray
<Napalm_Penguin> flash drive?
<purplefool> Mka, so does this mean that i should redo the drive with ext3 or so?
<torn> Trizicus, isn't Runscape Flash, not Java?
<johnwm> please private me for discussion
<bastidrazor> !dualboot | johnwm
<ubottu> johnwm: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ctmjr> sczgilae: try kdesu have not used kde in a while
<Napalm_Penguin> does anybody know where java installs, like the file path
<Napalm_Penguin> plzzz
<paul___> hi, can someone tell me how I can configure apache so that its local access only?
<Mka> purplefool: how did you install Ubuntu?
<colblood> locate java
<colblood> ?
 * Napalm_Penguin bangs head on desk
<del_diablo> Napalm_Penguin: how did you install java?
<paul___> Napalm_Penguin: whereis java
<purplefool> Mka, from the liveCD with very little knowledge...
<Napalm_Penguin> dunno cmd line
<Mka> purplefool: you inserted the live CD while you were on Windows?
<purplefool> Mka, no, booted from it and started up the desktop and installed from there.
<trece8> How do I get my JACK latency to a minimum avoiding XRUNS ( with the limits.conf already configured and the rt kernel too)?
<Napalm_Penguin> rpm file
<trece8> I when I try to get the latency down to 11 ms , it has an XRUN each 24 seconds!
<torn> Napalm_Penguin, somewhere in /usr/lib/jvm I believe.
<larsemil> i am trying to get the proggy fonts into my system, i have downloaded them and ran fc-cache -f -v and the folder whows up. but i cant choose the font from xfontsel which i would want. any ideas?
<del_diablo> Napalm_Penguin: I asked a question. HOW?! sudo apt-get or ????
<Napalm_Penguin> ?_?
<Napalm_Penguin> thx torn
<eihwaz> hey
<Mka> purplefool: this installation is probably not good. It looks like you have no partition for ubuntu and uses a a file in NTFS partion for your ubuntu
<torn> Napalm_Penguin, but I am using the proprietary Sun Java, not the opensource version.
<Mka> purplefool: then Windows load Ubuntu for you
 * genii sips and thinks about the wrongness of java install from rpm on a deb packaged system
<eihwaz> pleaz, i wanna know if there are one version of chrome webrowser for ubuntu?
<linxeh> torn: good man
<sebsebseb> !chrome |  eihwaz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<lizzzy> Ok. So my microphone is getting detected as headphones. Installed pulseaudio and everything. No improvement :(
<eihwaz> !chrome
<eihwaz> O_O
<purplefool> Mka, alright, this means that i should reinstall it?  and i should create a partition for umuntu with ext3?
<Mka> purplefool: that is why "grub-install" failed to install grub to the MBR and that is also why "rdev" returns /dev/loop0
<Mka> purplefool: yes
<eihwaz> sebsebseb, hap me
<sebsebseb> eihwaz: I think  there isn't a  stable final version of Google Chrome for Linux yet, but that there is one  in development.   There is Chromeium for Linux though, which Chrome is based on.
<trece8> !linux-rt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-rt
<purplefool> %$$&$"§%$%/)()&==%$"§$%&§$&%/%/(=)=!!!!!
<trece8> Is there some chat room for sound stuff on linux??
<eihwaz> Ty :) i'll look for it, sebsebseb
<linxeh> trece8: #lau
<trece8> thanks linxeh
<sebsebseb> eihwaz: Plus Chromeium unlike Chrome, has the advantage of being open source
<Mka> purplefool: sorry. but you can use ubuntu like that if you are not deep in ubuntu
<purplefool> Mka, ok, that is the info that i needed.  thx for your help and i will be thinking about doint what you say soon.
<sebsebseb> eihwaz: ok np
<Mka> purplefool: ok, I have to leave now.
<alkamid> I'm experiencing some troubles with cpu scaling - could anyone help? I have the "thing" in panel, but setting "ondemand" / whatever doesnt' work
<alkamid> it just stays 2.2 GHz all the time
<purplefool> Mka, have fallen in love with ubuntu and now find that windows is even worse than i thought...and i am not a good installer!  thx though!
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: Well at least it's being detected, some people get right sound issues with Ubuntu
<trece8> how can I check what applications are using sound resources via the command line?
<xiong> Um. When I press Alt-F2 I get a Terminal window, which is what I want. But I don't remember setting that up. Yet when I attempt the same from an unconfigured account, I get a little "run" window instead. What did I do?
<seil> Hello, firefox slows my netbook in ubuntu, any alternatives?
<sebsebseb> !browser |  seil
<ubottu> seil: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: But its still not right.
<sczgilae> ctmjr: kdeu command dont exists.    :-(
<morguaii> could someone help me with wget, trying to figure out how to crawl all the links i have on a site and only spit out the links without any other garbage
<fccf> alkamid: really good how to here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248867
<ctmjr> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<alkamid> fccf: thanks but I just can't get the acpi-cpufreq module
<Lazy> hi, upgrading from jaunty to karmic beta fails with the following error: Exception during pm.DoInstall(): E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-core for openoffice-filter-binfilter, probably a dependency cycle.
<Lazy> anyone know how i should proceed?
<alkamid> fccf: I remember following it in Hardy/Intrepid times and it worked, but not now
<sebsebseb> Lazy: better to wait untill the final really also #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<ctmjr> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: Unfortunatly I can't help you
<ctmjr> sczgilae: see above
<Lazy> k, i will ask from ubuntu+1
<xiong> I don't even know what realm to search for this. Where do keyboard shortcuts to launch stuff come from?
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: Ah. Well, thanks for trying :)
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand everyone. Suddenly can NOT dial out -(56kdialup) - Both Gnome Dialer & wvdial return Error #2 when pppd crashes (1x second after connecting). BUT "pon" works ok - am using it now - any advice - anyone?
<xiong> It is not "Commands" in Compiz. I don't even have that enabled.
<shane2peru> I know little about embedded videos, but I can't play the ones on tangle.com?  any ideas as to why?
<shane2peru> I do have flash installed
<sebsebseb> !dialup |  beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<shane2peru> I'm working on Jaunty 64bit
<Huston> can anyone tell me how to set up my windows OS computers to be able to discover my ubuntu based computers?
<soreau> xiong: Sys>prefs>keyboard shortcuts
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Huston
<ubottu> Huston: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
 * xiong looks
<sczgilae> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<acr0nym> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<beagleburt> sebsebseb: Thankyou - will check out link...see you later
<shane2peru> ok, I can't play youtube videos either, what is used for that stuff?  flash? java?
<xiong> soreau, that's it. Thank you. Before I tried the same keystroke in an unconfigured account, you could have stood me up against the wall and pointed a gun at my head; I would have said I never set that feature.
<sczgilae> ctmjr: cant do kdesu mount .....     however, a normal user is not sudoer ...
<sebsebseb> beagleburt: good luck
<defineyourmorals> shane2peru that is flash
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: thanks, I will take it from here. :)
<soreau> xiong: np
<fccf> !flash | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<geos64> fccf i dont it and nothig happnd
<nostalgicBadger> any thoughts on making the jump to Slackware? I might miss apt, but I'd probably live
<geos64> it still the same
<seil> Hello... if am using ubuntu in virtualbox as guest and its very very slow, are there other ubuntu products to use? will it be any better?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  nostalgicBadger
<ubottu> nostalgicBadger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nostalgicBadger> lol ok, just asking
<shane2peru> fccf: thanks, I think I have a double install of my flash though, I'm going to purge it and re-install, just wasn't sure which app to track down.
<sebsebseb> seil: hmm Ubuntu in Virtualbox with Windows as host?
<seil> sebsebseb yes
<GONZALEZR> When installing Ubuntu, the installation gets stuck at 88%. Why is that
<GONZALEZR> ?
<sebsebseb> nostalgicBadger: also ##linux could be good for that question, and Slackware is more complex
 * thiebaude you'll nee anti-virus
<thiebaude> need
<sebsebseb> seil: oh dear
<shane2peru> when installing ubuntu on a Celeron with only 500mb ram it took an extremely long time, is that normal?  I usually install on my computers which are a step up from that.
<seil> sebsebseb :(
<sebsebseb> seil: Windows as the host OS :(  I hope this is only for getting a feel for Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> seil: how much RAM do you have?
<thiebaude> shane2peru, 500 is good enough
<nostalgicBadger> running Linux within Windows kind of defeats the purpose... of Linux
<seil> sebsebseb 1gb
<firecrotch> shane2peru: define "extremely long time"?
<sebsebseb> nostalgicBadger: indeed
<nostalgicBadger> you could just emulate Bash in Windows
<shane2peru> thiebaude: yes, but it took a few hours, I'm used to 30min installs <- firecrotch
<nostalgicBadger> if you really want Bash. Otherwise, I'm not sure what you'd be looking for
<seil> sebsebseb and am using a netbook ! lol
<thiebaude> shane2peru, yea, way too long
<firecrotch> shane2peru: a few hours is definitely longer than normal
<sebsebseb> seil: Maybe that's why it's slow then
<nostalgicBadger> seil - which netbook?
<Diaz> hi, i was hoping someone could help me with starting my os ubuntu from the shell. Cause it starts up in the dos like shell. Ubuntu 8.4 server edition i think.
<seil> nostalgicBadger 1005ha eeepc
<firecrotch> shane2peru: I mean, yeah it'll take a *little* longer, but not that much longer
<sebsebseb> seil: would be better probably to put it on for real,  but in that case  may as well wait until 9.10, released on October 29th.  also #vbox can probably help you
<shane2peru> firecrotch: thiebaude well I wasn't here for the whole process, because I had to leave, but came back an hour later, and it was still plugging away, that computer will probably come back to me. :)
<thiebaude> seidos, most netbooks you can upgrade to 2gb
<thiebaude> shane2peru, you using live cd?
<nostalgicBadger> seil - is that the one with the ssd?
<seil> sebsebseb why wait for 9.10?
<shane2peru> thiebaude: I used USB for that one, Jaunty
<thiebaude> oh ok
<firecrotch> Diaz: That's all you get by default with Ubuntu Server Edition.  If you want a desktop environment, use the Desktop install CD
<geos64> fccf nothing happnd yet
<seil> nostalgicBadger 160gb hd
<seidos> thiebaude: netbook comment was probably meant for someone else, but that's cool.  2gb of ram?
<shane2peru> thiebaude: is USB slower?
<thiebaude> seidos, no it was for you
<nostalgicBadger> i wouldn't wait for 9.10. you've got a better chance of the current (stable) release doing what it needs to do.
<thiebaude> shane2peru, i never did the usb install
<defineyourmorals> i have a problem with installing the python-opengl package.  i'm running ubuntu studio 9.04.  i run the command sudo apt-get install python-opengl and get the output Compiling /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/OpenGL/raw/GL/__init__.py ...
<defineyourmorals> Sorry: TypeError: ('compile() expected string without null bytes',)
<defineyourmorals> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (763)
<defineyourmorals> pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (763)
<defineyourmorals> dpkg: error processing python-opengl (--configure):
<FloodBot1> defineyourmorals: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<defineyourmorals>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<GONZALEZR> Is there any way to get help for Ubuntu on a personal level?
<sebsebseb> seil: a few reasons
<sebsebseb> GONZALEZR: meaning?
<almostAg33k>  can anyone tell me why,when i run diablo II not on a virtual desktop it crashes
<seil> sebsebseb performance reasons?
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, how much ram do you have?
<shane2peru> thiebaude: well, guess I will find out later if there was problems, I also installed ext4, but was a bit nervous, they had a WD hdd, which I heard here, that WD and ext4 have issues together
<GONZALEZR> Without all this rubbish.
<seidos> thiebaude: I don't have a netbook
<almostAg33k> 512mb
<thiebaude> shane2peru, you'll be ok with ext4
<sebsebseb> seil: Ext4  is default in 9.10 :)  it's not in 9.04 it's optional, but not perfectly stable.   plus upgrading takes time,  or doing another re install. and so on
<nostalgicBadger> seil - i have an aspire one with the 160gb - a lot of the parts are the same. you should be fine removing windows and running Ubuntu as your primary OS.
<thiebaude> seidos, my bad
<almostAg33k> thiebaude but it ran fine on the PC when i was using xp
<thopiekar> hi
<shane2peru> ok, thanks for the info thiebaude
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, i hear that alot,lol
<seil> sebsebseb do you think if I use kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu it would be better for me?
<thiebaude> shane2peru, np
<seidos> thiebaude: nothing against them though, the new ones are nice
<sebsebseb> seil: you can have all of those in an Ubuntu install
<firecrotch> GONZALEZR: we typically prefer to give support here in the channel so that others can chime in with their advice
<seidos> hey sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> seil: well maybe lubuntu isn't in the repo I don't know, I haven't done it
<seil> sebsebseb would I get better performance with the other products?
<nostalgicBadger> seil - doesn't matter. the onyl difference is the GUI. you can install the others and switch between them if you find that GNOME is not for you.
<seidos> sebsebseb, seil:  you can try out lxde by typing sudo apt-get install lxde
<pratik_narain> can somebody help me on sharing internet connection b/w ubuntu and win vista using ethernet cable.
<sebsebseb> seidos: hi
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: last night i was in the winehq room and some one told me that its my xserver crashing
<nostalgicBadger> also, I would strongly recommend creating a separate partition for /home in case you decide to switch distros.
<thiebaude> seidos, by the end of 2010 netbooks will a larger markey share
<thiebaude> market
<GONZALEZR> I see. Well why does the installation freeze on 88% when imorting my Windows documents and settings?
<thopiekar> got some problems on karmic getting two old packages removed... linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-10-generic and software-store (!= software-center)
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, ahh, ok
<defineyourmorals> shane2peru, with your flash issue, what distro/architecture are you using?
<seidos> thiebaude: maybe i'll try netbook remix in a virtual machine
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: so you familliar?
<seil> thiebaude but why are you saying that?
<thopiekar> is here the right place for problems somebody get on karmic?
<sebsebseb> seil: well it's a netbook, so the hardware won't be that great,  if Virtualbox is still bad, after doing a bit more RAM and Video memory, or whatever #vbox suggest.   you could try VMware player or server, and even  Microsoft Virtualpc hmm
<seidos> thiebaude: do you have a netbook?
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: working on Jaunty 64bit, going to use this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259102
<thiebaude> seidos, not me
<firecrotch> thopiekar: #ubuntu+1
<thopiekar> thanks firecrotch :)
<thopiekar> see you soon
<seidos> thiebaude: what kind of system do you have?
<skyn3t> .jpg
<defineyourmorals> shane2peru: i have a working fix for jaunty 64. works great with firefox
<sebsebseb> seil: I  would avoide Microsoft Virtualpc :)  ,but maybe on that netbook it would be better than the others
<geos64> well thanks for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: I'm open, I don't use flash a lot, but had uploaded a video to tangle, and wanted to see it, and I can't. lol
<sebsebseb> geos64: hmm
<thiebaude> seidos, amd dual core 32bit or 64bit 2gb ram nvidia 8400 gs with 512mb video lanparty nf4 160gb hd
<thiebaude> opteron
<nostalgicBadger> I still don't understand running Linux from within Windows... it's only going to be as stable as Windows, and you could always just run a live disk instead
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: could it be that i am not using a grafix card? just the onboard?
<seidos> thiebaude: dang 512mb of video ram?
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: however when I checked my plugins, I have two flash versions installed, 10r22 and 10rxx something else
<geos64> it did not help me :-(
<thiebaude> seidos, i better stay ontopic
<seil> sebsebseb bought the laptop 2 weeks ago and it had preinstalled windowsxp didnt want to mess with it as am not pro in linux yet
<thiebaude> seidos, yes
<defineyourmorals> shane2peru: it's a simple .deb with an install script, i can email it to you if you want, there's a remove script for older versions
<r3za> hi guys , how can i install icon pack in ubuntu jaunty ?
<r3za> +
<MenZa> r3za: System -> Preferences -> Appearance is probably what you want.
<pratik_narain> can somebody help me on sharing internet connection b/w ubuntu and win vista using ethernet cable.
<nostalgicBadger> seil: make a live disk on a thumb drive and try it out that way. if you don't like it, pop out the drive and you've got windows back
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: will it clean out all my previous flashes?
<sebsebseb> seil: nostalgicBadger  has a point you can try a Live CD,  but right it's a netbook, so you don't even have a CD drive right?  well  you can do Ubuntu from USB
<eric_> can anyone recommend a good general help chat or help me with a partitioning problem?
<thiebaude> seidos, you know what the first thing i did when i got the computer?
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: can you just post the script?  via pastebin I can copy it and paste it that way
<seidos> thiebaude: installed ubuntu?
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, which graphics card
<sebsebseb> eric_: I can probaby help depending on the issue which is?
<janisoza1r> how do i list file's timestamp in unix time format?
<thiebaude> seidos, yes
<sebsebseb> !usb | seil
<ubottu> seil: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<suhasa> how to install vlc by using terminal
<seidos> thiebaude: same
<r3za> MenZa: yes , and customize > icon , but there isn't any add button
<eric_> sebsebseb: i installed ubuntu, and somehow my main windows partition became part of an extended partition
<nostalgicBadger> no CD drive in the netbook -- at least not in my Aspire one, and I don't believe his has one either -- but flash drives work great.
<sebsebseb> suhasa: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Pici> janisoza1r: stat filename
<almostAg33k> its an older dell... so i would think an intel?
<seil> nostalgicBadger i used it for 3 days in vbox its sort of good but when i open firefox it gets too slow
<benc> is there an odbc driver for sqlite on ubuntu?
<MenZa> r3za: Try dragging the tarball into the window.
<eric_> sebsebseb: now when I attempt to start windows in gives a "Cannot find hal.dll" error and I assume that's why
<r3za> MenZa: nope , its not work
<sebsebseb> seil: probably, because it's running in a virtual machine, plus  some of us get issues like that with FIrefox in Ubuntu
<seidos> how much do IBM, HP, Dell, Toshiba pay for a license of windows?
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, which dell?
<MenZa> r3za: Interesting. I don't have an Ubuntu box at hand, so I can't test it myself. :( Sorry.
<MenZa> seidos: Good question. Probably offtopic for this channel too.
<sebsebseb> !ot |  seidos
<ubottu> seidos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<r3za> MenZa: np , thanks anyway
<Aggrav8d> hi, jquery!
<asterisk888> hello
<sebsebseb> seidos: I guess ##windows is a good place for that question
<nostalgicBadger> Firefox is bloated anyway, almost unusably, as of 3.0. I'm running epiphany now.
<geos64> PLEAS HELP ME TO FIX  MY SREEN SIZE TO 1024X768
<alkamid> something's changing my cpu scaling preference from ondemand (set by cpufreq-set) to performance - any idea what it might be?
<sebsebseb> !caps |  geos64
<ubottu> geos64: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<janisoza1r> Pici: using %Y as format?
<MenZa> geos64: THERE IS NO NEED TO SHOUT! You're hurting my ears here. :(
<r3za> hi guys , how can i install icon pack in ubuntu jaunty ?
<Aggrav8d> suppose I can't put my $(function()) {} in the <head>.  Can I put it in the <body> and still expect it to run at the right time?
<sebsebseb> !patience |  geos64
<ubottu> geos64: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<suhasa> Thank You
<eric_> any ideas?
<The_Dead_91> hi guys
<Pici> janisoza1r: no. Its in seconds from the unix epoch
<tyler_d> I cannot sign onto msn using pidgin... msn: Connection error from Notification server (gateway.messenger.hotmail.com): Reading error is the error from the logs?
<seil> nostalgicBadger I'll give that a try
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: i have no clue, all i know is its a dell. desktop about 6-8 years old
<sebsebseb> tyler_d: sometimes MSN goes wrong in Pidgin
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, optiplex?
<r3za> hi guys , how can i install icon pack in ubuntu jaunty ?
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: i dont know what that is
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, ok
<janisoza1r> Pici: well, since i want to know it in unix time format, i guess that's it? or am i wrong?
<nostalgicBadger> r3za - ~/.icons
<tyler_d> sebsebseb: I have tried with amsn, kopete as well... and from a diff machine
<sebsebseb> tyler_d: ok did those work?
<alkamid> something's changing my cpu scaling preference from ondemand (set by cpufreq-set) to performance - any idea what it might be?
<geos64> Im siting this chat room 6 hour and i got no help heree
<tyler_d> sebsebseb: I am just re-adding the account, none of those worked... as well I re-installed (removing the .purple folder)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  My boot splash is currently the default Kubuntu one.  I'd like to make it the *Ubuntu* one.  How do I go about this?
<jonaskoelker> I uninstalled the relevant usplash package (kubuntu-artwork-usplash, IIRC)... why's the kubuntu art still there?
<sebsebseb> !atittude |  geos64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atittude
<eric_> alright so is there anywhere else I should look?
<Pici> janisoza1r: Yep, thats it.
<sebsebseb> !atitude |  geos64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<sebsebseb> hmm
<thiebaude> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: ty
<nostalgicBadger> r3za - if whomever made the icon pack happened to make it with linux in mind, you can just drop the folder to .icons in your home directory.
<janisoza1r> Pici: thanks
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, np, man
<jonaskoelker> geos64: I can sympathize
<geos64> HOW CAN I HAVE patience]
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: second time today that I got the spelling wrong for a factoid like that, odd
<firecrotch> geos64: What is your current screen resolution?
<jonaskoelker> geos64: I've asked ~five different questions in here today, got no answers
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i use to do the one t
<geos64> IM IN 6 HOUR
<geos64> DAMIT
<sebsebseb> !atitude |  geos64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<nostalgicBadger> if nobody knows the answer, or if you're not giving anyone enough information to answer your question, what do you expect? nobody here is getting paid.
<janisoza1r> !caps | geos64
<ubottu> geos64: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thiebaude> geos, hang in there if someone has an answer they glad to answer
<sebsebseb> geos64: people here are volunters
<sebsebseb> geos64: as far as I know no one is being paid to do this
<tyler_d> geos64: what was the question please?
<firecrotch> geos64: I understand that you are trying to set your screen resolution to 1024x768.  What is it currently set to?
<geos64> I WHANT TO FIX MY SREEN SIZE
<geos64> 1024x768
<sebsebseb> geos64: Which card?
<nostalgicBadger> !caps | geos64
<ubottu> geos64: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sebsebseb> geos64: Did you install a driver?
<geos64> it on bord sis mx 660
<sebsebseb> geos64: sis oh dear
<alkamid> something's changing my cpu scaling preference from ondemand (set by cpufreq-set) to performance - any idea what it might be?
<geos64> what driver on ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: if you find out, will you please let me know?  I have the opposite problem, maybe you solution will help me
<sebsebseb> geos64: that explains why you got a problem,  as far as I know sis has no Linux support at all,  and that there isn't any support for sis from the Linux  hardware support reverse enginering people either
<alkamid> jonaskoelker: what does "opposite problem" mean?
<pradeep> I think beta of karmic has released, is it safe to upgrade jaunty now?
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: I want performance, I get clocked down to 800 MHz from time to time
<sebsebseb> pradeep: don't do it yet
<geos64> so what do i do
<jonaskoelker> pradeep: it is never safe to upgrade ubuntu :p
<sebsebseb> pradeep: wait untill final
<thiebaude> pradeep, im on 9.10 but waiting for the beta updates
<jonaskoelker> pradeep: or at least I will say: every time I have upgraded right after the release, I've gotten burned
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I did updates today, so I guess I am on the beta
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, exactly
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: how could Diablo run fullscreen on xp and not ubuntu and be a memory issue.
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: I told it to update myself :)
<sebsebseb> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, how much ram do you have?
<sebsebseb> Karmic can still have bugs, even when beta, so  for those  not already on it,  you may as well wait untill the final on October 29th
<thiebaude> haha
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: 1 512 stick
<pradeep> jonaskoelker: can't wait for karmic
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, i have bugs , but they are not show stoppers
<alkamid> jonaskoelker: maybe try to set lowest and highest freq to 2.2 (or whatever is maximum for you)
<sebsebseb> even finals can have bugs, but it won't be as buggy as development versions
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, and your in a virtual machine?
<thiebaude> with 512mb
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: afaik, I don't run any cpu-freq-setting app
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: what do you mean virtual machine?
<pradeep> thiebaude: hoping that october 29 comes asap
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sebsebseb> geos64: system > administration > hardware drivers
<sebsebseb> geos64: anything available? anything for the graphics card I guess not
<apparle> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, my bad then
<defineyourmorals> output for sudo apt-get install python-opengl http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283233/
<defineyourmorals> any ideas?
<x-warrior> Will the Ubuntu 9.10 Beta launch today?
<almostAg33k> im running it using wine, and using a virtual desktop. if i take it off the VD, it crashes. it did run fullscreen once tho
<Pici> x-warrior : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<x-warrior> Pici,  ok ;)
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, im not sure what to tell you
<geos64> i dont see enye driver in ther
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: does that sound more like drivers? i think i might try and install a new graphics card
<len_> ctmjr: sorry about the other time, my net is crappy and keep disconnecting me
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, its possible, if it graphics related
<len_> who can help me config wlan using console?
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<almostAg33k> any one in here know why WINE crashes when i run a game not in a virtual desktop?
<len_> n8tuser: I apologise for u too. I lost connection last time
<djzn> I have a question... if I use a 32bit Ubuntu, and make a ext4 filesystem and later down the road, If I change this system to 64bit Ubuntu, will I have problems with the partition or filesystem? In other words... does 32/64bit use interfer in anything disc or filesystem wise?
<n8tuser> len no sweat
<sebsebseb> geos64: I belive it was sis,  the one  with no Linux support
<thiebaude> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<sebsebseb> geos64: I guess a quick Google and you can find out   what sis is like when it comes to Linux
<ctmjr> len is this a wep connection
<gcleric> !evolution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution
<len_> ctmjr: no wp2-psk
<len_> ctmjr: no, it is a wp2-psk
<almostAg33k> is there anything i should do before i install a newer graphics card? or will ubuntu find drivers and stuff?
<ctmjr> len_: did you try wicd or you want to use cli
<fccf> almostAg33k: what card?
<len_> ctmjr: no I dont know what is wicd
<almostAg33k> i have a few lying around, but i think a pny
<geos64> ok
<thiebaude> almostAg33k, after you install do a System-administration-hardware drivers and let ubuntu search for a driver
<Mka> djzn: doesnt an Ubuntu release of 32bit differ form that of 64bit? if you change your system to 64bit, then install 64bit version of Ubuntu
<almostAg33k> thiebaude: is there a sudo code for that?
<djzn> Mka: I meant the Filesystem ext4 itself....
<fccf> almostAg33k: pny is a manufacturer that buys licences for video chipsets ... more spacifically what chipset?
<Mka> djzn: you are not clear
<djzn> is it recommended that I create a ext4 filesystem with 32 bit ubuntu or a 64 bit ubuntu, if later on I will use 64 bit OS only
<almostAg33k> feef: i will brb and tell you
<len_> ctmjr: what u recommend?
<sebsebseb> djzn: uhmm well
<alkamid> !undervolting
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undervolting
<sebsebseb> djzn: Ext4 isn't perfectly stable in 9.04, because of the kernel they have and that
<Pici> djzn: cpu architecture doesn't matter when it comes to the filesystem.
<defineyourmorals> python opengl with nvidia graphics card
<defineyourmorals> any help
<djzn> Pici: it does not interfer whatsoever with filesystems....?
<Pici> djzn: Correct.
<thiebaude> !details | defineyourmorals
<ubottu> defineyourmorals: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<djzn> Pici: i am actually waiting for 9.10 release, for me to start from ZERO....
<defineyourmorals> i have given the details multiple times
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: does setting the cpu frequency with the gnome panel applet work for you?  It works for me...
<djzn> Pici: are the video codecs and stuff stable in 64bit
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: that might be _because_ I don't have (again, to the best of my knowledge) any cpu-frequency-setting app running
<alkamid> jonaskoelker: no, it doesn't
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: (i.e. Ubuntu has some kind of infrastructure for setting cpu frequencies that the applet taps into)
<ctmjr> len_: if your on a laptop and use wireless hot spots i would try wicd, it is a gui, you can install it by sudo apt-get install wicd but it will remove the network-manager
<defineyourmorals> i am running ubuntustudio 9.04, 64-bit. i run sudo apt-get install python-opengl and get this output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283233/
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: tried doing so while having your cpu-freq-setting app not running?
<alkamid> jonaskoelker: but I've just solved the problem: I had to remove cpufreqd from my system
<kn100> whats the command that allows me to upgrade to beta's of ubuntu
<almostAg33k> feef: its a pny geforce
<kn100> i remember using one to go from 8.10 to 9.04
<sebsebseb> kn100: wait untill the final on October 29th
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: there we go.  Ubuntu decides what app you should use and wins again :p
<kn100> sebsebseb, hell no
<almostAg33k> feef" a geforce fx5500
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  kn100
<ubottu> kn100: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: oh well, concgrats on getting it working :)
<shane2peru> !langauge | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<len_> ctmjr: Im not using gnome
<alkamid> jonaskoelker: thanks! next step is to get undervolting working
<len_> ctmjr: Im doing it by console
<jonaskoelker> alkamid: best of luck :)
<yokobr> !yokobr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yokobr
<len_> that y i were using wconfig wlan0 essid wlan enc mypass
<len_> but is not configuring
<ctmjr> len_: ok first make sure you have wpasupplicant try sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Pici> djzn: Best to ask questions about 9.10 in #ubuntu+1
<geos64> WHAT if i do it text mode x11 when it boots
<len_> ctmjr: I'll install it brb it will take a while because the computer with linux doesnt have Internet connection
<nostalgicBadger> has anyone found that espeak stops working post-suspend? the problem is arising on my Aspire One netbook... I should probably check if my sound is working, actually.
<geos64> it shou have a defalt driver for 1024x768
<fccf> I have a ssh server running on a non standard port, what is the proper way to connect to it?
<ctmjr> len_: ok
<len_> ctmjr: apt return msg saying that wpasupplicant is already installed
<Pici> fccf: ssh hostname -p portnum
<nostalgicBadger> oh, ok. my sound card in general does not work post-suspend. there's probably a thread somewhere. unless anyone happens to know of a solution, i'll just google it
<edbian> How do you set up sudo in NIS?
<zacard> hi all
<edbian> nostalgicBadger: You could try rmmod the module first before suspending.  If it works you could right a simple script.
<edbian> s/right/write
<ctmjr> len_: ok that's good now make sure it see the network you want to connect too sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<fccf> Pici: thank you
<daasdingo> hey, I need to flash my bios and dont have a floppy drive, and do not have windows, how do I do this? None of the tutorials on the internet works for me because the bios files are bigger than 1.5MB
<len_> ctmjr: it is.
<zacard> what bios u have ?
<daasdingo> compal jhl90
<AstroEl> :D
<wavez> I'm using a live CD which has Hardy on it. My video doesn't work unless I use safe graphics mode. My card is an nVidia GeForce 7600 GT
<daasdingo> the .ROM  and .WPH files of the bios are 2MB each
<cybic> hello all
<cybic> am i right here to place a question?
<wavez> well, I'm not running Hardy at the moment. Is where should I look for a fix to my video driver issue?
<defineyourmorals> cybic: depends on the question
<len_> ctmjr: what I do now?
<cybic> defineyourmorals: having some trouble to get the trackpoint of my HP NC6400 working at a normal speed...
<cybic> defineyourmorals: ubuntu 9.04
<cosmiq> test
<shane2peru> ok fixed your script > defineyourmorals
<len_> ctmjr: I gotta restart brb
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: I closed the pm window, not sure how to get it back. :)
<pradeep> how to find the uid and gid of a given user
<tyler_d> msn on pidgin still failing
<Pici> pradeep: id username
<defineyourmorals> cybic: i have not dealt much with trackpoint issues, what do you mean by a normal speed?
<wavez> oh well. I gotta start work anyway. I'll try asking later tonight. bfn
<ctmjr> len you need to configure your wireless for wpa here is a guide to get it going if you have any questions just ask (i did not write it the credit goes to anonymous) http://pastebin.com/m7cc580b6
<len_> kk gonna check it
<cybic> defineyourmorals: you know, the speed the mousepointer is flying over the desktop :) i'm able to configurate the touchpad speed, but the trackpoint stays untouched by this configuration
<pradeep> Pici: thanks, also i tried cat /etc/passwd and looked for my entry. But your way was easy
<meez> A few hours ago I had perfectly working wifi and eth on my laptop. Now, despite both being seemingly fine (and reporting as "Connected"), neither of them are actually working. ifconfig reports I have an ip address, but I can't ping or load anything externally or locally. Any idea what I've goofed up that could stop networking working entirely?
<paul68> When you use ssh to connect remotely to the internet using it as tunneling what is the tunneling create for traffing in mb's for instance
<nanotube> meez: tried "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<nick> my alt-tab is very slow, I don't have compiz installed, is there a way to make it appear faster
<defineyourmorals> cybic: you're saying the mousepoint preferences have no effect on movement when using the trackpoint?
<Guest22901> my alt-tab is very slow, I don't have compiz installed, is there a way to make it appear faster
<cybic> defineyourmorals: yes, exactly
<meez> nanotube: yes. i got a bizzare "ignoring unknown network interface eth1=eth1." error, which appears to be my wireless card
<defineyourmorals> cybic: it could be a hardware issue, or your model isn't adequately supported?  i really have no idea which it would be. someone else on the irc may know
<meez> although it did [ok] me afterwards
<nanotube> meez: hrm, dunno what's up with that...
<tyler_d> error log from pidgin is :..http://paste.ubuntu.com/283255/
<meez> i was using powertop but i can't think of anything that might have changed
<meez> either way it's severely irritating me
<cybic> @everybody: does somebody have a clue where i could configurate the trackpoint built in my HP NC6400 on Ubuntu 9.04? THe mouse configuration affects just the touchpad...
<cybic> defineyourmorals: thanks anyway :)
<PXL> http://faitesundont.free.fr :p
<Testo> hola  como estas
<Testo> estan
<darthanubis> bien
<darthanubis> y tu?
<janiktom> hola, bian :-) /my spanish is realy bad :-)/
<ctmjr> !es | estan
<ubottu> estan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<paul68> When you use ssh to connect remotely to the internet using it as tunneling what is the tunneling create for traffing in mb's for instance
<darthanubis> paul68, rephrase?
<subone> My system intermittently "cuts off". The screen goes all random noise for a second then the monitors cut out and any sound that is playing at the time repeats over and over like a skipping record. Then there is nothing to do but turn it off. Any idea what this is a sign of?
<darthanubis> subone, test on a non broken system
<subone> \test what?
<shem> anyone:   Anyone familiar with a fix to the "[Errno 5] Input/output error"  when installing?  Tried different disks/drives.. Installing on Ext3
<meez> my wireless card appears to be claiming to be eth1 for some reason despite it being able to scan and "connect" to wireless networks. huh.
<subone> darthanubis: what are you suggesting I test? it is an intermittent thing and i have no other system with the same specs as this one
<darthanubis> subone, test on known working hardware. ou sound as though you have hardware issues
<paul68> darthanubis: meaning when i greate a tunnel from my work towards home how muvh trafic generates the tunnel on the work network
<darthanubis> paul68, only you could tell use that
<paul68> darthanubis: when surfing the internet
<darthanubis> paul68, install etherape or wireshark to get a break down of the traffic of certain packets
<subone> darthanubis: what do you mean test? test what? all the other computers in the house work fine... idk what you mean
<Nivex> The .zsync files at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ are older than the .iso files and don't have the correct filenames in them.  Looks like the release mgr needs to rerun zsyncmake.
<kn100> I Just had a brainwave for ubuntu
<darthanubis> subone, your hardware is fubar. Is that easy to understand?
<te> Something very very weird just happened to me.  I was messing with vpnc and all of a sudden I started getting these lines about a module not being loaded and so on.  I tried typing who and got command not found, ls the same thing, images and icons in the ubuntu UI were suddenly X's like they were being deleted.  I cannot for the life of me figure out what happened unless someone rooted my box and rm -rf /'ed it.  Anyone ...
<kn100> you know the notify-osd notifications
<te> ... have any ideas?  Running super grub boot disk doesnt even find a kernel.
<subone> darthanubis: what hardware? anything more specific?
<kn100> make them interactive
<paul68> darthanubis: I can't access the internet through work, only through ssh tunneling need to be carefull using it cause I could loose my job. thats why I was wondering in what way it's detectable when surfing through the tunnel
<ctmjr> !brainstorm | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<darthanubis> subone, dude, you computer,PC,machine,boxen is BROKEN. Use another one IF you can to see if this is isolated to that particular machine or not.
<kn100> ctmjr, heh
 * darthanubis am I speaking English?
<te> Does anyone know of any 0day jaunty exploits?
<arand> kn100: not gonna happen, untill you defeat the ayatana team in an epic battle...
<subone> darthanubis: do you have any idea what you are talking about, what am i supposed to test? i told you none of the other computers i have have the same specs and it is OBVIOUSLY a hardware issue, i'm asking what my particular experience might be linked to
<Mortice> Hi. My sound is working fine in every other app, but flash sound is not going to the correct device. All other sounds are going to my USB sound card, but flash is sending its sound to my internal sound card. Any idea how to change this behaviour?
<subone> "test it on another computer" tells me nothing
<te> Does anyone know of any 0day jaunty exploits?
<kn100> arand, hah go on
<pradeep> anyone has an idea of speed up firefox using tmpfs
<K-Yo> Hello, I have troubles configuring my keyboard, it seems the "Inser" Key does not work...
<losher> paul68: If I understand your question, the answer is, the same amount of traffic as a normal connection, plus some overhead for the SSH protocol and its encryption. Normal web browsing probably won't be noticed, but large downloads might...
<genii> pradeep: I just prefer using FasterFox addon
<paul68> losher: thanks
<pradeep> genii: but about tmpfs?
<pradeep> genii: ain't it good
<genii> pradeep: any time you're running out of ram ond not using hd it's going to be much faster of course
<te> Does anyone know of any 0day jaunty exploits?  Does anyone know anything about jaunty security?  I think I was rooted today and am trying to figure out more information.
<xiong> I'm about 7 months into Linux and I haven't yet caught on to the meaning of underlined characters in menus. Sometimes they seem to represent keyboard shortcuts invoked by Alt; other times, invoked by Ctrl; other times they seem to do nothing. Yet just about every single item has an underlined character. Could someone point me to docs for this feature?
<losher> te: it's extremely rare to be rooted. Can I ask why you think it's happened...
<pradeep> genii: hs as in hard disk? yeah just tried that tmpfs tweak
<genii> !info chkrootkit | te
<ubottu> te: chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48-9 (jaunty), package size 291 kB, installed size 820 kB
<pradeep> genii: don't know how fast it will be:-)
<Mortice> Hi. My sound is working fine in every other app, but flash sound is not going to the correct device. All other sounds are going to my USB sound card, but flash is sending its sound (through Pulse) to my internal sound card. Any idea how to change this behaviour?
<te> losher: I wasn't doing anything out of the ordinary really -- I ran sudo vpnc, and then out of nowhere I began to get these error messages about modules not being available or loaded on the command line
<te> losher: my home directory was empty with ls
<n8tuser> pradeep seems and feels faster
<Pici> te: Also: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<te> this is a brand new drive, ive checked the drive and it's fine
<te> i cant boot into ubuntu to check this out
<te> because my kernel is gone
<pradeep> n8tuser: u tried it?
<losher> te: where did vpnc come from?
<te> Pici: genii, thanks
<te> losher: the regular source everyone else uses
<losher> te: then it's even more unlikely to contain an exploit. Are you saying your home directory files have disappeared?
<n8tuser> pradeep->  at this moment yes
<Chun1> Trying to find a fun way for my younger brother to learn to use the terminal / bash. Are there any terminal games, or um, fun activities, that'll help?
<te> losher: it was just very weird -- i've run rm -rf / before and i know its effects, it was acting exactly like that, and when i tried to reboot the system, it couldn't even find GRUB, error 17
<genii> !info nethack
<ubottu> Package nethack does not exist in jaunty
<genii> hm
<te> modules and regular /bin commands started to fall out
<te> i would use them, then a minute later they were gone
<Pici> Chun1: The bsdgames packages a has a bunch of console based games, also theres moon-buggy
<xiong> Chun1, there's got to be some sort of RPG
<losher> te: you mentioned a brand new drive? I'd suspect it first...
<te> losher: checked the drive out, it's fine
<te> no bad sectors, nothing
<nostalgicBadger> if my sound dies after suspend, is there something i can run that should get it going again?
<dayo> nostalgicBadger: sudo alsa force-reload
<te> losher: im at a loss -- ive used linux for a long time, and like i said, i know what rm -rf / looks/feels like
<losher> te: what about the vnpc prog you ran as sudo? Is it an install script? Maybe something went wrong with it?
<nostalgicBadger> works! thank you.
<te> losher: that's possible, but man, it couldn't delete my entire fucking home directory?
<te> the damn kernel?
<te> someone would have noticed that by now
<genii> !language | te
<ubottu> te: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<te> yeah yeah i know, sorry
<te> losing my whole install has me a little paranoid/angry
<dethaddr> hey can anyone help me with drivers?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is it normal for my ram cache to be at 43%
<shane2peru> defineyourmorals: apparently it was other updates that I had to reboot, working now!
<dethaddr> i just installed a grafix card and need the drivers for a geforce fx5500
<SGottl7227> can someone help me with setting up this usb modem.. how do u put the network manager in the system>preferences.. i see it in the applications>add/remove but not in the system>preference
<losher> te: I admit I'm only guessing. So how do you plan to proceed...?
<genii> te: I did once a similar boo-boo by using sudo on an install script which first wanted to clean out it's home dir by using / as the start for a recursive rm. Was supposed to be run as the user assigned to it, etc
<DasEi> dethaddr: checked hardwaredrivers ?
<te> genii: that strikes me as weird behavior for vpnc, can you verify that's not the case?
<dethaddr> DasEi: what do you mean?
<SGottl7227> does anyone know how to get the network manager to show up in the preference area?
<te> the files it needs to run are in /etc/vpnc/
<te> root is required to run vpnc
<te> err sudo at least
<DasEi> dethaddr: system > preferences > hardwaredrivers
<dethaddr> DasEi: theres no tab for the above mentiond
<te> genii: could you take a look at the vpnc script in /etc/vpnc/vpncscript.pl
<genii> te: Perl is not my area of expertise. You might want to ask someone else, or in the perl channel
<losher> te: well it's not going to fix itself. First step is to close any network vulnerabilities, 2nd step is to restore from whatever backups you have...
<te> losher: this was a fairly fresh install, so the loss of data is not my concern
<te> what is very concerning is whatever happened to me could potentially happen to someone else
<te> in addition to the fact that where i work is very security conscious
<te> im trying to verify this was not an exploit before i escalate the situation though
<te> err this *was*
<subone> How can I move my taskbar to another monitor?
<don_martino> hi! i upgraded to 9.10 (don't worry, it works great!) and i noticed it takes a lot longer until the splashscreen appears, compared to 9.04. is that a problem, work in progress, or is that the expected behaviour?
<seil> subone drag!
<DasEi> dethaddr: k, then you can use envyng :
<DasEi> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<subone> seil i tried that doesnt work
<dethaddr> so run that in terminal?
<Quaoar> hi, i'm trying to report a bug on launchpad and it always sends me to the documentation page
<Quaoar> i don't want documentation, i just wanna file a bug report
<xmnt> hey anyone know of an alternative to skype that has video support?
<Travis-42> does the 64-bit ubuntu work pretty much the same as 32-bit these days in terms of hardware support and software?
<te> Travis-42: yes
<Whitor> !firewall | whitor
<ubottu> Whitor, please see my private message
<don_martino> xmnt, afaik ekiga has video support
<losher> te: well, you can run the chkrootkit stuff. And look through any logs left on your system....
<DasEi> dethaddr: install it, run it, does your card show up ?
<Travis-42> ok thanks te
<marcellus> Hmm. Why isn't a/the global classpath updated when one installs, for example, junit?
<dethaddr> DasEi: i dono where to get it.
<Quaoar> empathy is really crappy
<xmnt> don_martino, do I need some software .. or how does tht work?
<te> losher: i will if I can get it to boot
<te> i guess i could dd it to another partition/drive
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo apt-get install envyng*
<te> and do some forensics
<don_martino> xmnt, dunno i'm fairly new to ubuntu but ekiga shipps with ubuntu and is installed by default
<U-b-u-n-t-u> is it normal for my ram cache to be at 43% when I am only surfing the net
<don_martino> xmnt, i think you only need to sign up and you're ready to go
<Quaoar> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<te> Quaoar: is that directed at me?
<mcrittenden> is lenovo still the way to go for an ubuntu friendly laptop?
<DasEi>  U-b-u-n-t-u: check top or htop to see (F6 in htop lets you sort output)
<dethaddr> DasEi: its installing now
<SGottl7227> does anyone know how to make the network manager appear in the preference area above?
<Whitor> why is it that even after disabling my local firewall... local users on my network cannot connect to services running on my machine? They cant even ping me.
<Whitor> I'm trying to host a crack-attack game :)
<Quaoar> te i don't know what you're talking about
<losher> te: boot from a live cd, then go looking for the logs. And (I suppose) check your firewalls...
<Whitor> I did a sudo ufw disable ... to no avail
<guntbert> U-b-u-n-t-u: how did you determine that value?
<Whitor> worked fine on 8.10
<n8tuser> Whitor-> what does sudo iptables -L  show?
<maple1> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Trizicus> I'm trying to play Runescape and I'm using sun java, I've have my GPU drivers installed, and it lags badly. Can anyone help with this problem?
<Petein> hi. my ubuntu 9.04 o/s doesnt seem to find the Intel(R) WIFi Link 5100 AGN card. In the network manager there are no wireless networks shown. the driver of this card it says that it was included from the kernel 2.6.24. what can i do?
<losher> te: note that if *I* was trying to take over a machine, the *last* thing I'd do is rm everything or otherwise do anything to draw attention to myself, much less give the owner a reason to reinstall...
<Lenin_Cat> /var/lib/dpkg/status got somehow deleted how do I fix this?
<dethaddr> what about a sound card update?
<trineox> Whitor: a good place to test to see if you have your ports properly set is canyouseeme.org
<Whitor> n8tuser, http://pastebin.ca/1588287
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: uhoh ...
<SGottl7227> can someone help me with modem set up for a usb
<guntbert> maple1: whats the matter?
<Lenin_Cat> how?
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: reinstall
<SGottl7227> how do u make the network manager appear in the preference area?
<Whitor> trineox, but that would push through my external firewall... which would skew the results
<maple1> I'm stoned
<Trizicus> I'm trying to play Runescape and I'm using sun java, I've have my GPU drivers installed, and it lags badly. Can anyone help with this problem?
<Lenin_Cat> how? I cant use apt-get without that..
<n8tuser> Whitor-> you have rules, learn how they work, it may be blocking your services,
<Lenin_Cat> compile from source?
<Petein> hi. my ubuntu 9.04 o/s doesnt seem to find the Intel(R) WIFi Link 5100 AGN card. In the network manager there are no wireless networks shown. the driver of this card it says that it was included from the kernel 2.6.24. what can i do?
<Petein> sorry got disc
<te> god damnit -- http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ is down
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: that
<maple1> my mobo has a bulging cap, but it's a dell from 2006. does that mean my mobo's going to go soon? I've had no blue screens
<Whitor> I would like to ~truely~ disable the firewall.... disable iptables maybe ?
<n8tuser> SGottl7227-> right click and add the app
<Whitor> sudo ufw disable doesn't seem to do it
<SGottl7227> right click ok hold on
<Lenin_Cat> stefg_, well it was just recently deleted, would it be in trash?
<n8tuser> Whitor-> sudo iptables -F
<WiZz3> Hey, i have a nvidia geforce 6200 and i'm running ubuntu jaunty, i've installed recommended hardware drivers (version 180) but i cannot turn on extra desktop effects.. any know why ?
<SGottl7227> right click where?
<trineox> Whitor: well i know i had similar issues, with my machine being access on the internal network but not the outside one..that was how i tested the ports...also make sure your isp isnt blocking the port on the incoming.
<sebsebseb> Petein: got disc hmm
<n8tuser> SGottl7227-> right click at the bar and add to the panel  your app
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: that's the problem. your package database is gone. that means your system is hosed, that's the single most important file for a debian/ubuntu. get your personal stuff of the disk and do a completely new install
<sebsebseb> Petein: yeah with the Windows driver?
<Whitor> trineox, this is all local that I'm talking about
<Whitor> Not ISP involved
<Whitor> Not = no
<Trizicus> what is the addon called that allows you to double click an apps title bar and it slides up?
<SGottl7227> OK NT. HODL ON
<Petein> sebsebseb: what? i'm into windows now and its fine
<Trizicus> emerald or something?
<pluto> uto
<Whitor> Trizicus, windowshade
<Lenin_Cat> stefg_, but cant I just recompile it?
<andre-r> hallo
<DasEi> te: sgd confirmed
<Trizicus> what is emerald?
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: your system is toast
<Whitor> emerald is a decorator
<SGottl7227> I DON'T SEE NETWORK MANAGER THERE
<Lenin_Cat> stefg_, but cant I just recompile it?
<sebsebseb> Petein: I was wondering why after putting your issue you put,  sorry got disc
<stefg_> no
<Lenin_Cat> why not?
<Trizicus> i think that's what i wanted
<Whitor> compiz is a window manager Trizicus
<losher> Lenin_Cat: I think you may have to reinstall from scratch. You could try recreating an empty status file and see if apt-get will let you reinstall packages. The list of installed packages should be in /var/log/dpkg*
<DasEi> dethaddr: does your card show up ?
<stefg_> !apt | Lenin_Cat
<ubottu> Lenin_Cat: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<SGottl7227> i see modem monitor
<Trizicus> i know that
<Fox3211> Hey all!! While playing openarena i can't get my mouse to go outside the game window. How do you do this? I know it is probably a simple keystroke.
<Petein> sebsebseb: i just installed firefox and chatzilla and i closed firefox accidentially
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: do you have a backup?
<sebsebseb> SGottl7227: try not to type in caps online, because it means shouting
<Lenin_Cat> not of that file
<Whitor> Trizicus, compiz is responsible for handling the windowshade operation
<Whitor> if you are running compiz ...
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: i mean of the whole system ?
<Lenin_Cat> losher, how do you create a blank file from scratch
<sebsebseb> Petein:  ok and?  your on a live cd?
<Lenin_Cat> stefg_, nay
<trineox> Whitor: ok sorry.....sorry for late reply trying to think about your problem.
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: reinstall time
<Lenin_Cat> but /home is on a seperate partition
<Petein> sebsebseb: now im on windoze
<Lenin_Cat> losher, how do you create a blank file from scratch?
<WiZz3> I have a nvidia geforce 6200 and i'm running ubuntu jaunty, i've installed recommended hardware drivers (version 180) but i cannot turn on extra desktop effects.. anyone know why ?
<xiong> I'm starting to become productive again! Well worth the investment. This reminds me of the time I decided to switch to the Dvorak keyboard layout. For a month, I couldn't touch well with either layout. Then I regained my former speed on Dvorak; after another month, I was able to switch reasonably well back to Qwerty, too; then my speed picked up with Dvorak. Same thing with Linux/Ubuntu/Gnome (except the timeframe is a bit longer).
<trineox> Whitor: ping doesnt work either way to or from your machine?
<sebsebseb> Petein: your in Windows, but you want to configure the wireless in Ubuntu?
<SGottl7227> i have a modem pic on top now
<Petein> sebsebseb: just to write some things down and try them in a while
<Whitor> trineox, only to my machine
<Trizicus> Whitor: It is emerald that I wanted
<gdoteof> anyone familiar with RoR?  I needed to upgrade to the latest rake, so i did aptitude remove rake, then sudo gem install rake.  now running rake doesn't work
<gdoteof> i am not sure where it sits
<losher> Lenin_Cat: sudo touch /var/lib/dpkg/status. Are you sure there's no backup. In my system I have /var/lib/dpkg/status-old ?
<Petein> gdoteof: Ruby on Rails ??
<sebsebseb> Petein: well you need to be in the Ubuntu install or on the Live CD, to fix wireless
<gdoteof> petein, yes
<Petein> gdoteof: no idea
<Lenin_Cat> losher, ah! yes there is
<Lenin_Cat> thanks
<Whitor> trineox, do I need to reboot after doing ufw disable ?
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  Petein
<ubottu> Petein: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Petein> sebsebseb: the wireless wasnt found from the live cd either
<Petein> sebsebseb: now what
<trineox> Whitor: It wouldnt hurt to reboot to refresh the settings
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: so you see: backups are the only cure for murphys law :-)
<Fox3211> Hey all!! While playing openarena i can't get my mouse to go outside the game window. How do you do this? I know it is probably a simple keystroke.
<sebsebseb> Petein: you find out what wireless you have exactly, and then  try and find a driver for it, and if you find one, you try and install it,  if there is no luck with any of that, and you have the Windows driver you can try ndiswrapper
<losher> Lenin_Cat: I'd like to know how you managed to delete /var/lib/dpkg/status in the first place...
<trineox> Whitor: only thing i am wondering is are you using a router?
<Lenin_Cat> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 6284:
<Lenin_Cat>  field name `Original' must be followed by colon
<Lenin_Cat> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Petein> sebsebseb: WPA-PSK
<Whitor> trineox, nope
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: i'd be interested, too
<Lenin_Cat> losher, it was giving me a error saying that file was corrupt
<Lenin_Cat> :P
<ZykoticK9> Fox3211, openarena grabs your mouse, this is desired - if you could move your mouse outside the window playing would be close to impossible -- simply close openarena if you want your mouse back?
<losher> Lenin_Cat: so you deleted it?
<sebsebseb> Petein: wireless chipset  or whatever, that's what the native Linux drivers are for
<Whitor> trineox, the only thing that changed was installing 9.04 .... works fine on the laptop sitting next to me running 8.10
<SGottl7227> i was saying i see a pic of a modem above in the bar
<Whitor> using the same wireless access point
<stefg_> Lenin_Cat: then you should look at at your filesystem and your hardware. losing your package database is fatal
<trineox> Whitor: well cool that narrows it down for sure
<SGottl7227> but now network manager
<n8tuser> Whitor-> sudo iptables -F   <-- you've done this?
<Petein> sebsebseb: ive read that this driver was included in the kernel from kernel 2.6.34
<Petein> 2.6.24 sorry
<SGottl7227> but no
<Fox3211> ZykotickK9: I understand. but i would like to be able to go out and check something. then come back. How can i do that in gnome?
<Lenin_Cat> stefg_, nope, used -old its fine
<Petein> sebsebseb: 2.6.24 sorry
<Whitor> n8tuser, yeah, and I posted the pastebin ^^
<ZykoticK9> Fox3211, if alt+tab doesn't do it - I don't know of another way.  Good luck.
<Whitor> n8tuser,  http://pastebin.ca/1588287
<losher> stefg_: actually, hitting ctrl-c at the wrong time can mess up the status file. I've seen it before. Lazy python programmers...
<sebsebseb> Petein: ok usaully I don't attempt  helping with wireless,  other than giving the bot link, since it's not really my area.   Nothing under system > administration > hardware drivers for it?
<SGottl7227> can someone help me. i am trying to set up a usb modem
<DaZ> SGottl7227: we can't
<n8tuser> Whitor-> you have rules, learn how they work, it may be blocking your services,
<Petein> sebsebseb: are there any drivers to enable usually?
 * alexsander is trying to run 2 ubuntu's 9.04 (one is under vmware)
<SGottl7227> maybe i will try that canocil paid support
<sebsebseb> patholio: depends on the hardware
<Petein> sebsebseb: i never used wireless from a laptop before.im completely lost
<SGottl7227> i think it is 54 for a year
<Whitor> n8tuser, worked fine before... Now I've got to be an iptable expert to use my system ? This seems like a step backward
<sebsebseb> Petein: look under that to see if there is a driver, there probably won't be one though
<n8tuser> Whitor-> firewalling is a serious business, you need to do more studying
<losher> alexsander: I run ubuntu inside ubuntu/vmware. It works fine...
<Petein> sebsebseb: ok lets assume that it doesnt.what should i do next?
<Fox3211> alt+tab doesn't work :( How do I get control of my mouse back outside of a window in gnome (running openarena)?
<vagrant> can someone indicate a graphical serial port emulator for ubuntu?
<cybic> still looking for a hint, where to configurate my trackpoint on hp nc6400
<Petein> sebsebseb: ive read to d/l the driver buts it says that it was included from the 2.6.24 kernel version
<cybic> :(
<sebsebseb> Petein: the wireless documentation the  bot links to is meant to be good,  but wireless is  one of those things,  it doesn't tend to be that easy to configure, unless you know what your doing
<Whitor> n8tuser, were talking a game on a local network. I just want the software to work.  Users shouldn't have to be iptables experts to be able to use Apt installed software
<Petein> sebsebseb: i dont know where to start... :(
<Whitor> ufw disable apparently doesn't disable the firewall
<n8tuser> Whitor-> you have additional requirements, i dont know what yours are
<trineox> n8tuser: hey couldnt Whitor scan his internal ip to make sure the port is open?
<sebsebseb> Petein: reading the wireless documentation that the bot gave is a start, and  there are people that come in here that can help you with it properly,  but you just got to wait from them, and repeate your issue
<sebsebseb> Petein: or  you can do a thread about your wireless on the forum
<Whitor> trineox, good idea, I'm doing an angryipscan from another computer
<Petein> sebsebseb: alright
<sirGuest> sebsebseb, its good to see you again
<n8tuser> trineox-> he can if he wants, but having firewall rules may inhibit responses, and goes to the black hole
<mbn_18> Hi, I sshed from my Ubuntu desktop to a CentOS server. when I click F1 in the CentOS setup software the Ubuntu help program start and not the function in the shell. Any idea?
<Whitor> Yeah... I don't show up
<Whitor> What the heck does ufw disable do ?
<sebsebseb> sirGuest: not sure who you are, and if you want to chat to me, well pm
<sirGuest> how do I change the color of the bar at the top of the screen?
<trineox> n8tuser: well i had a similar issue and thats how i figured it out
<Whitor> I shouldn't need to reboot ... but maybe I do ... back in a few
<DasEi> !info ufw | Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.27-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 61 kB, installed size 436 kB
<sirGuest> how do I change the color of the bar at the top of the window*
<n8tuser> trineox-> cool
<sebsebseb> !forums |  Petein
<ubottu> Petein: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Petein> sebsebseb: i know the forums
<MongoTheMad> sirGuest, which bar? the menu bar or the window itself?
<cubiczee> Has anyone tried skype with gaim lately?
<sirGuest> MongoTheMad, the window. It was a typo
<dethaddr> DasEi: now that this has installed what should i do.
<sebsebseb> Petein: ok good, and  I am pretty sure that was the first time I used that factoid
<trineox> n8tuser: ya i also had a problem with my isp blocking port 445 for my remote router...i had to nano the some files to fix it
<n8tuser> Whitor-> sudo iptables -F   <-- you've done this?  you did not do this.. read carefully
<DasEi> dethaddr: (!caution, will log you off) sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<trineox> n8tuser: I didnt see him come back yet
<VCoolio> sirGuest: change your window border theme (metacity), check on gnome-look.org; also most gtk themes will come with their own window border theme; in the theme appearance window click 'customize' and then the tab 'borders'
<Whitor> sudo ufw status gives : Status: inactive .... it is obviously not
<zzz2009> Hi everyone, I am new here so if i screw up sorry
<meez> Networking suddenly stopped (wlan and wired), however worked on the livecd environment. So to try and fix my problem, I formatted/reinstalled my / partition leaving /home/ in tact. However, even after a reinstall networking STILL isn't working. What could possibly be stored in /home/ that is breaking networking? I really can't figure it out. I get an IP address and a "Connection Established" but nothing responds, I can't ping anything. Where 
<Whitor> 8.10 was so much better than 9.04. I've had so many issues since reloading that I didn't have with 8.10
<Whitor> most I've been able to work through
<trineox> Whitor: i wouldnt know ive only been using 9.4 for awhile
<MongoTheMad> Is anyone aware that the tracker for the 9.10 beta is down? or is it just me?
<switchgirl> i started up the softphone just now and "Ekiga is already running, if you want it to call a given SIP, H.323, or callto address, please use "ekiga -c address". that is the error i got
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, and guntbert .......... here is a screen shot http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/4170/screenshotao.png
<cubiczee> careful with 9.04, all new releases are a bit buggy
<dethaddr> DasEi: i will be back
<U-b-u-n-t-u> i am only surfing
<U-b-u-n-t-u> cache % is in the yellow
<VCoolio> zzz2009: we'll start swearing if you do something wrong ;); welcome; if you have a question, ask
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  MongoTheMad
<ubottu> MongoTheMad: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<meez> well hell with this; archlinux or xp, whichever cd i find first
<sebsebseb> meez: Linux back to Windows hmm
<MongoTheMad> sebsebseb, thanks for the channel
<stapel> have anyone perhaps had empathy working with video chat to a gTalk account before?
<sebsebseb> MongoTheMad: np
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: sudo apt-get install htop && htop                                , then check whoch process eats it up
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<DasEi> which*
<saji> !IRC
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<amerinese> Anyone using the fish shell?  What's the "]2;fish" before the prompt mean and how do I get rid of it?
<Whitor> ok.... using iptables... How can I enable anyone and everyone access to port 8080 on my machine ?
<amerinese> Also it beeps, and it doesn't happen at every line, just once in awhile
<u5penok> my congrads people,  seems 9.10 wil be awesome
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, its firefox
<Whitor> ufw disable, should freaking disable the firewall. This is upsettng me
<u5penok> 9.04 was sucks
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: my first bet was firefox, it sucks
<limpbzkit> hi
<Whitor> uSpenok I agree. I hope 9.10 is better
<ActionParsnip> its great :)
<u5penok> yeah )
<limpbzkit> how can tell me how can I install my wirelles driver in ubuntu
<Bolvadur_> u5penok: I disagree, it was the best version until it came out
<VCoolio> 9.04 s*cks -1
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: so you have the cache in background, try to delete history (formerly delete private data), restart it after : sudo killall firefox ;; which version ff do you use ?
<Bolvadur_> limpbzkit: what driver?
<u5penok> so many new stuffs
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi,  if I use firefox or opera its the same result...........
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<u5penok> 9.04 was like 8.10
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, firefox 3.0.14
<zzz2009> I am attempting to switch from fedora to ubuntu server, I have setup my hdd as 250mb /boot ext2, swap 6gb raid 1, /tmp 40gb raid 0 ext2, / 200gb raid 0 ext4, /data 1.2Tb raid 0 ext4. I would like to make /usr and /home sub-directories of /data without using lvm any suggestions on how best to do this?
<u5penok> of course good but 9.10 is just excelent
<DasEi> !firefox3-5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3-5
<larsemil> what could be the case for auto completion not working after i write sudo...?
<limpbzkit> bolvadur I put sudo airmon-ng in terminal and it doesn`t show me wich wifi card do I have it show me eth1 Unknown
<amerinese> !fish
<Dannyboy> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> amerinese just caught a 18kg Genie Lamp
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: bad ~/.bashrc
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> Dannyboy just caught a 76kg Yellowfin Tuna
<aifnord> does anyone know how you can get to the display resolution dialog in gnome without going through the main menubar? I ran an old game in wine, and it set the resolution to 640x480, so the menubar isn't visible
<DasEi> !firefox-3.5 | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<larsemil> ActionParsnip: will try removing it?
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: no!
<bluebaron> anyone having problems with sendmail freezing up?
<larsemil> ActionParsnip: i only have a .bashrc_vanilla
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: gedit ~/.bashrc
<stapel> what is a good gmail notifier to use with karmic? something that use the new notification system preferably.
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: you need to have a ~/.bashrc
<ikonia> stapel: karmick support is in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> Whitor: port open ?
<amerinese> !fish-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish-shell
<amerinese> !fish shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish shell
<younder> fish-shell?
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> amerinese just caught a 22kg Seahorse
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: you can so: sudo cp /root/.bashrc ~/; sudo chown $USER:USER ~/.bashrc
<larsemil> ActionParsnip: moved the vanilla one to .bashrc and it worked
<ikonia> zzzzzZZZZzzz: what ?
<larsemil> thanks
<ActionParsnip> larsemil: then close your terminal and reopen
<VCoolio> aifnord: what if you run 'killall gnome-panel'? maybe they respawn right with the new resolution
<younder> you might wanna sudo passwd root
<ikonia> younder: please don't recommend that without a good reason
<younder> If you want to log in in console mode
<abhishek_> i cannot use "su" command ...authentication fails everytime....i am using the same password as the one i use for loggging in to the system
<ikonia> younder: no - that has nothing to do with logging into the console
<ikonia> !sudo | abhishek_
<ubottu> abhishek_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> abhishek_: use: sudo -s
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, but it happens with opera too
<younder> ikonia: Yes, the boot only let's you log in as root!
<ikonia> younder: no it doesn't
<younder> so if you windows login get's boged that is your only option
<ikonia> younder: and the recovery console will also auto log you in -
<ikonia> younder: thats very wrong
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: your specs ? how much ram all ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Das 2 gigs ddr2 pc 4200
<younder> look I have a boged login, and haven't been able to log into ubuntu for 4 days
<WinterWeaver> just installed Miro, and it broke all video on my ubuntu. I now removed it, but how can I fix video? I'm getting this error: GStreamer encountered a general stream error
<ikonia> younder: ok - that's nothing to do with root logins though
<ActionParsnip> younder: could boot to livecd and chroot, then make a new user
<younder> And it will only let me log in as root which is impossible as I don't have a root password
<ActionParsnip> younder: can you boot to recovery root console?
<ikonia> younder: that's nonsense - how do you know it will only let you login as root if you can't login as root ?
<zzz2009> Ok,I'll ask my ? a different way, is possible to"mount /data/var as /var
<younder> It asks me for a root password
<ikonia> younder: did you set a root password ?
<Guest64559> hey everyone. i just installed gentoo 2008.0 from kubuntu 8.04 live cd. when i boot i get the eth0 : timed out message. i'm using a PPPoE connection and am currently under the live CD. any suggestions?
<zzz2009> I have tried mount --bind but that did not seem to work
<younder> It does not ask me for a login name
<younder> ikonia: no
<ikonia> younder: that is the only senario recovery mode would ask you for a root password is if you set a personal root password
<dooglus> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> zzz2009: you could look at loop back file systems
<ActionParsnip> zzz2009: no you dont moount a folder to another, you could symlink the folder.
<abhishek_> i am trying to install ktorrent ,,,i have created a directory named software and have unzipped the content of the ktorrent folder...now i don.t know how to proceed with the installation...plz help
<younder> sorry, not true
<ikonia> younder: yes - very true
<ActionParsnip> zzz2009: or loop mount (forgot that)
<zzz2009> i tied symlink but I get erros on boot
<jrib> abhishek_: that isn't how you install software in ubuntu!  See ubottu:
<zzz2009> loop mount ?
<jrib> !software > abhishek_
<ubottu> abhishek_, please see my private message
<younder> I am sitting with the damn machine infront of me, and I am telling you that what you are saing is bollucks
<Guest64559> anyone??
<jrib> !who | younder
<ubottu> younder: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zzz2009> plse point me at documentation
<newbie> hello i have a question EnvyNG doesnt detect my readon video card ?
<ikonia> younder: that's all very well. But the only reason the recovery console would prompt you for a password is if you set a password
<ikonia> younder: I suggest you try booting into single user mode instead
<younder> ikonia: that sounds like a plan, thanks
<sparr> I would like to make a video DVD from a lot of smaller video files.  What software can handle that?
<ActionParsnip> newbie: i wouldnt suggest using envy
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: do you need it to be less ? you could put their priority down (see man nice), but over a gig for ff is really too much,  also you can set down the reload in background of ff, that will save memory, but that amount is really strange, any apps combined? apparmor or something ?
<newbie> what should i use
<ActionParsnip> newbie: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<jrib> zzz2009: you mount block devices, not directories
<jrib> zzz2009: can you describe what you are trying to accomplish?
<younder> sorry iif I'm a bit steaming..
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> ?
<Whitor> DasEi, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4285/crack-attack
<abel_> buenas noches
<DasEi> Whitor: netstat I assume, so open
<chess_> My sound on my netbook doesn't sound, however I see its active... Whats wrong?
<zzz2009> I have a 1.2tb /data 'partions
<zzz2009> sorry finger trouble
<Viking667> Quick question. I inherited a kubuntu (which has since had a couple of dist-upgrades) and machine, how easy would it be to convert that to xubuntu instead? Machine has 600MHz CPU and 384Mb memory.
<ActionParsnip> newbie: its a terminal command, you can copy / paste to the terminal an copy from it too
<jrib> Viking667: just install xubuntu-desktop and choose xfce as your window manager at the login window
<DasEi> Viking667: very easy,
<trece8> viking: easier to just install xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<trece8> :P
<Viking667> Possibly what's holding it up the most is that the PCI bus is only 66MHz.
<Viking667> ah, right.
<soley> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop i thought
<fbdystang> whats the difference between ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu??
<ActionParsnip> jrib: he has apps, just wants the desktop which xfce4 will sort nicely
<trece8> I'd install crunchbang anyway, viking667
<soley> ubuntu - gnome -- kubuntu - KDE -- Xubuntu - XFCE
<zzz2009> I have a 1.2tb '/data' partion that i would like to use for /var & /home without using lvm, I want to split /home off so that reinstall etc, will not erase data, and putting /var there gives it room to expand
<DasEi> Viking667: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: lxde is much lighter for low end systems
<jrib> ActionParsnip: up to him I guess, but xubuntu provides lighter apps than kde :)
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: why tyhe whole desktop, why not use the gnome apps and just use the xfce desktop, less bloat
<trece8> fbdystang, in using resources, that means: kubuntu > ubuntu > xubuntu > lubuntu (in resources for working)
<DasEi> Viking667: but for so low specs, I 'd suggest use the minimal-netinstaller of 9.04 , then use a light desktop, like action mentioned or icewm
<ActionParsnip> jrib: true, just makes a lot of duplicate apps
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, I dont think so
<fbdystang> trece8: so if I have a nice new rig i should probably run kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<newbie> ActionParsnip  here is it  ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, I trying to figure it out do you think I could have a bad ram mod?
<jrib> fbdystang: depends whether you prefer gnome or kde really... that's subjective...
<d1gital> hello all.   does evolution have an auto-response (vacation etc.) feature?  if not, how can i accomplish this?
<trece8> fbdystang, I'd go for the lightest distro anyway... it's just a matter of how flashy you'd like it to be.... search screenshots in google, you'll see what I mean
<newbie> ActionParsnip: hello
<apparle> trece8: I first used linux with KDE and am in love with it
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: i have no specific idea, ram can be checked by memtest, other issues look through the files in /var/log  (syslog,kernelog, )  and look at dmesg.txt after doing  a  dmesg > dmesg.txt
<apparle> trece8: sorry
<trece8> apparle, I use crunchbang and I love it to death... the other extreme isn't it?
<apparle> fbdystang: I first used linux with KDE and am in love with it
<apparle> !info crunchbang
<ubottu> Package crunchbang does not exist in jaunty
<apparle> trece8: I dunno about crunchbang what is it
<ActionParsnip> newbie: great let me websearch
<fbdystang> jrib: I have used both kde and gnome. I don't really tell the difference. What are the benefits of each. I do embedded system design.
<zzz2009> bye
<newbie> ok thanks
<trece8> apparle, fbdystang, take a look http://df.uba.ar/~andres/crunchbang.png
<jrib> fbdystang: just use what you like best.  KDE tends to be more configurable, GNOME tries to follow a set of guidelines and keep things easy to use
<bucky> d1gital, make sure you enable that for any mailing lists so they get a bounce from every email you recieve while your're away
<trece8> it's a ubuntu-based distribution first oriented for the Eee... but it rocks, simple and well-thought. Cool simple interface, great keyboard shortcuts, and the dmenu, which rocks
<jammeh> hi, i am trying to install 9.04 server onto a viglen mpc-l - have jumped a few hoops so far but stuck atm because the partitioner has a blank line where i guess the "partition me" option should be
<popey> jammeh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViglenMPC
<popey> jammeh: see "known problems"
<fbdystang> trece8: thats cool. is that kubuntu? with kde?
<trece8> no, that's crunchbang, it uses OPENBOX
<soley> crunchbang = <3
<d1gital> bucky: lol. its not for my main email; no mailing lists there. this does not help me accomplish the task though.
<coldflame23> anyone tryed beta?
<trece8> kde is the other extreme: http://www.petesodyssey.org/files/kde4screenshot11.png
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<DasEi> fbdystang: http://kde.org/screenshots/
<trece8> just search screenshots and in youtube, but keep in mind: more effects: more resources to use on that effects
<jammeh> Popey, i don't think it's those issues, i have got past the acpi and pnp bits
<popey> jammeh: no, the pata_cs5535 is the issue where it cant find the disk
<ActionParsnip> newbie: did you say x1200?
<newbie> yep
<popey> jammeh: bug 318805 is what you're seeing
<newbie> ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<jammeh> ahh, ok
<jammeh> i will go read more, ta
<apparle> trece8: that KDE screen shot is not good at all.............. you should see the latest KDE4.3
<popey> no problem jammeh, i filed that bug, and you're the second today to ask about it :)
<chess_> hi, my netbook has the sound through the headphone but now I want it to go by the front boxes? How to do this,,
<jammeh> i had thought from http://appleby.is-a-geek.net/mpcl/index.html that if i was installing jaunty i would have been ok :(
<barqs> Does anyone know if Gnome-look.org is down?
<popey> jammeh: he links to the bug at the bottom :)
<VCoolio> barqs: seems like it, give it a minute
<ActionParsnip> newbie: have yuo checked in: System->Hardware drivers
<apparle> DasEi: the screenshots you suggest are old.................
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi,
<U-b-u-n-t-u> System Information for wagnix-desktop: CPU: GenuineIntel
<newbie> where is that
<fbdystang> so, If i understand right, kubuntu uses kde, and ubuntu uses gnome. and both uses the same resources. is that right?
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<DasEi> fbdystang: yes
<IdleOne> fbdystang: yes
<chess_> How to switch headphone sound to the front speakers of my netbook?
<jammeh> popey: but also says the Jaunty kernel has all the required drivers?
<trece8> apparle, ok... but as I remember that, it has all the things: round corners, big icons, big menu bars, lighting effects, and opacity
<fbdystang> haha, thanks that is very helpful
<Umeaboy> I upgraded to 9.10 & the Self-test program says that I have sector-errors. Any way to fix them?
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  Umeaboy
<popey> jammeh: the latest one does, but not the one thats on the original jaunty cd
<trece8> fbdystang, no, KDE is heavier on resources than Gnome
<ubottu> Umeaboy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jammeh> anyhow, i will move on from that and wonder what my best install option is to work around it?
<popey> jammeh: good luck :)
<chess_> How to switch headphone sound to the front speakers of my netbook?
<DasEi> !desktop | fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<popey> jammeh: i explained on the wiki page how to work around it
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Yeah, but do I have to worry about the error?=
<popey> jammeh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ViglenMPC starting at "start the alternate..."
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: you should ask in there, that's offtopic for in here
<barqs> VCoolio: Thank you. I was curious if it was just me or  not lol.
<ActionParsnip> newbie: in the system -> prefs or system -> administration menu
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: then again if your on about memtest
<apparle> trece8: Now there is a lot of transperency and font can be decreased along with icons
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: I guess it's basically the same in all the releases that have had it
<matrix^m> hi
<fbdystang> why did you put an ! in front of everything? does that do something in chat?
<VampireLove> Where can I downlad the oficial windows 7 .iso ( the one that microsoft will releace to the public)
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: #ubuntu+1 does work.
<amerinese> What's a good racing game for ubuntu?
<jammeh> popey: aaahhhhhh, blimey
<matrix^m> is it possible to know when a particular software was installed on ubuntu system?
<sebsebseb> amerinese: there are a few reasonble ones in the repo
<Umeaboy> amerinese: Look at packages.ubuntu.com
<ismael_> hi
<DasEi>  fbdystang: it triggers the channel bot, like :
<DasEi> !brain
<jetscreamer> amerinese: torcs is ok
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<newbie> ActionParsnip:  it doesn't show me anything there i went to ati website i beleave it was a 1250xpress
<jammeh> i could have sworn i'd been there, but then saw your update timestamp! thanks for the info
<amerinese> Cool...
<jammeh> i will give that a whirl
<popey> :)
<ismael_> any idea on volume functions keys not workin on xubuntu
<fbdystang> DasEi: wow, that is cool
<rxd> what will be the size of ubuntu say if one just want to have X running without applications
<apparle> trece8: though I have to agree crunchbang seems cool
 * VCoolio is off to try torcs :P
<DasEi> ismael_: you can try to get them via keyboardsetup if the acpi didn't auto-worked, but first be sure your s-card is recognized properly
<trece8> apparle, dmenu is great, you type alt-f3 and searches for commands and such. No round corners, etc
<trece8> try it
<dooglus> where can I find a karmic beta cd image torrent please?
<sebsebseb> dooglus: #ubuntu+1 is currently the Karmic channel
<VampireLove> where can I find a oficial window 7 torrent?
<ActionParsnip> newbie: looks like you will need to use the open driver
<Umeaboy> VampireLove: Wrong channel.
<ActionParsnip> !windows | VampireLove
<ubottu> VampireLove: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<wolvesdread> Xming on XP Pro, X11 forwarding working, gnome-terminal from ubuntu for instance comes right up on Xming..  how to launch complete gnome desktop on XP?  thx.
<ActionParsnip> !ot | VampireLove
<ubottu> VampireLove: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ismael_> ll try that
<newbie> whats an open driver
<younder> I recommend to all to try the python 2.6 implementation. 3.1 isn't quite ready for show yet. It breaks most libs
<ismael_> works fine on gnome though
<sebsebseb> newbie: you mean an open source driver?
<Umeaboy> VampireLove: You can also use Virtualbox to install Windows.
<newbie> yes
<ActionParsnip> wolvesdread: you can use vnc, its a bit clunky, what do you want to achieve no the ubuntu desktop?
<sebsebseb> newbie: a driver that has the source code available to the general public :)
<DasEi> dooglus: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha6#Download%20Alpha%206
<ActionParsnip> newbie: theres the radeon driver and the ati driver both are open source
<sebsebseb> newbie: so  different operating systems can support it properly and that
<sebsebseb> newbie: or whatever
<newbie> have a link ?
<sebsebseb> DasEi: the beta is out now
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: There's noone in #ubuntu+1
<newbie> or a download page
<younder> nvidea drivers arn't public but the do work
<younder> they
<DasEi> sebsebseb: ah, but the the update will result in same anyway
<dooglus> DasEi: thanks, but that's an alpha.  I see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/beta/ has the beta images.
<ActionParsnip> newbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1231030
<wolvesdread> ActionParsnip: can't I do it with Xming..  I just want to redirect gdm to Xming remote Xserver.  can be done?
<fbdystang> this is just a test for the ubutto !nvidia
<ikonia> fbdystang: ubottu works fine
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: yes there is, you joined wrongly I guess
<sebsebseb> dooglus: it's in the topic for #ubuntu+1
<Guest57594> I can't update to beta... I'm still alpha...
<sebsebseb> dooglus: by the looks of it
<Guest57594> help
<DasEi> fbdystang: first in line, irc -command
<fbdystang> ikonia: yea but i don't know how to use it
<ikonia> Guest57594: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<fbdystang> ahh
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: Isn't it on this server?
<ActionParsnip> wolvesdread: if you are ssh'd into the server and have xming you can run    nautilus and see the desktop
<fbdystang> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> !ubottu > fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy:   try this  /join #ubuntu+1  or click on a link for it
<younder> NVIDEA drivers for Linux are pretty good..
<sander__> Hello. I have an annoying problem with Vimperator. When you use ":o something" it will use the default search engine (google) to search for it. But on Ubuntu, if the search term starts with "ubuntu" it doesn't go to google but to the ubuntu site. It's not a vimperator problem because this does not happen on my debian machine (same version of firefox and vimperator). any ideas?
<mako-dono> rxd: it depends on what else you want on the system..  I'm not really sure about ubuntu, but it should be around 200-300mb
<younder> I have no complaints
<ActionParsnip> wolvesdread: you will have a more responsive system if you just run the apps you need from terminal
<telmich> good evening!
<fbdystang> ikonia: yea that's where I am looking, i just wanted to try it
<karnal> hi
<telmich> I'm planning to add ubuntu support to cinit (i.e. a full init system migration) and search for some people who may be interested in helping: http://www.nico.schottelius.org/blog/migrate-ubuntu-to-cinit/
<younder> What would piss me off if if they didn't provide them. The fact that their spec changes often enough for them not to make the interface opensource is a diffrent matter
<Umeaboy> sebsebseb: That worked.
<ikonia> younder: can you please control your language a little please.
<sebsebseb> Umeaboy: yes  I saw you in there, and np
<Umeaboy> Thanks.
<younder> ikonia: ? piss is to harsh for you
<ikonia> younder: it's a bit uncalled for
<wolvesdread> ActionParsnip: So that gave me the desktop, but...  maybe desktop is the wrong word.  I'd like to get the loginscreen and then all of gnome in a window on XP
<Trizicus> I made a sym link to firefox-32 but it's not showing the icon on the desktop how do I fix this
<ActionParsnip> wolvesdread: you can vnc to a gdm screen, its a bit pointless though as you can login with ssh and then run the apps you want
<ActionParsnip> wolvesdread: vnc is also unsecure so access over wan is not advised
<jefinc> is there an AutoCAD type program for linux?
<Scunizi> jefinc: yep.. open synaptic and search for CAD
<sebsebseb> jefinc: not sure, but I expect there are AutoCAD alternatives out there
<gyroscope> QCad
<Trizicus> I made a sym link to firefox-32 but it's not showing the icon on the desktop how do I fix this
<dethaddr> i just installed a graphix card and ran !envyng. and im having some visual issues
<jefinc> hey look at that I already have QCAD installed :)
<ikonia> dethaddr: envyng isn't really supported
<ikonia> !envyng > dethaddr
<ubottu> dethaddr, please see my private message
<gyroscope> when open it :)
<DasEi> dethaddr: more specific ?
<dethaddr>  ikonia: im running a pny geforce fx5500. on an old dell
<Trizicus> I made a sym link to firefox-32 but it's not showing the icon on the desktop how do I fix this
<dethaddr> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<younder> ikonia: I used to be special forces I guess my language can be a bit rough.. sorry
<jado> hi, my hal-system-smbi process takes all the cpu
<ikonia> younder: not at all, no problem
<shoss> Hello, how do i identify the parent of a zombie process and how can i terminate the zombie process? does a zombie even have a pid?
<Trizicus> I am in 64-bit ubuntu and installed 32 bit firefox (works great). I made a symlink on my desktop to the 32 bit version however the icon that is used is a shell script icon. How can I change this?
<aaron_> can anyone help me on a hardware issue? ( i know this isnt the #hardware channel but no one there is really responding) its about installing a new power supply, PM me if you can
<ikonia> Trizicus: why did you install a 32bit firefox ?
<Trizicus> because 64 bit has problems with java
<LjL> shoss: you might not always be able to remove a zombie process at all
<masterghost> al guien abla español
<Scunizi> dethaddr: your card is supported by the drivers available in synaptic.. you should do a full update and then search synaptic for nvidia.. you'll see several there.. the right option might even be available in System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. You'll have to uninstall envyng though
<Trizicus> those problems are gone in 32 bit so........
<ikonia> !es > masterghost
<ubottu> masterghost, please see my private message
<shoss> LjL: reboot won't work?
<LjL> shoss: well of course reboot will do it.
<shoss> LjL: logout and back in?
<mercutio22> Hello, I just upgraded to karmic on my netbook
<ikonia> !9.10 > mercutio22
<ubottu> mercutio22, please see my private message
<mercutio22> I don't see the new UNR interface, how come?
<dethaddr> how do i uninstal envy
<DasEi> dethaddr: as I understood you, the driver installed fine but now you have problems with settings ?!
<LjL> shoss: probably not. it depends on why the process is a zombie - it's usually waiting (sometimes forever) on some I/O resource
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  LjL  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<LjL> nudlah: hi
<jado> hi, my hal-system-smbi process takes all the cpu and my systems lags too much
<rooftops> is there a thread to help me with setting up game servers?
<shoss> LjL: anyway to identify the zombie's host and try to terminate that host?
<lePti> hello everyone
<Scunizi> rooftops: check in #linux
<LjL> shoss: what do you mean by host?
<sled> hello
<shoss> LjL: parent process
<nudlah> hi
<sled> I ran update-manager -d and I want to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 beta
<htorres11393> i can't drag and drop on my desktop
<sled> but it tells me it's alpha
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  sled  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<dethaddr>  DasEi: yes. everything is choppy.
<nudlah> where there from??
<ikonia> !9.10 > sled
<ubottu> sled, please see my private message
<LjL> shoss: the zombie may not die even if you kill the parent process
<htorres11393> like i can't drag anything from the menu to anywhere else
<LjL> nudlah: use english in this channel please.
<sled> thx!
<Scunizi> sled: that's 'cause it is.. right now
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Scunizi  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<nudlah> ok
<amerinese> !trophy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trophy
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> DecoyWolf holds the fishing record when they caught a 83kg Scuba Diver
<zzzzzZZZZzzz> jem holds the hunting record when they bagged a 71kg Boo Boo Bear
<DasEi> dethaddr: so it wnet not fine; can you call envy again to uninstall the driver or is it too choppy ?
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  DasEi  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
 * Scunizi thinks we got extra bots in the channel
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a way to mount an hdd from ubuntu livecd?
<htorres11393> maybe
<DasEi> nudlah : bored ?
<LjL> nudlah, please, stop that, whatever its saying
<shoss> LjL: does having a zombie process on system effect in anyway on the system load or does it have any negative effects such as resource consumption?
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  shoss  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Trizicus> I am in 64-bit ubuntu and installed 32 bit firefox (works great). I made a symlink on my desktop to the 32 bit version however the icon that is used is a shell script icon. How can I change this?
<htorres11393> gotcha open up a terminal in the live cd
<htorres11393> and mount it from there
<nudlah>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  htorres11393  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<dethaddr> ubottu: how do i uninstall envyng?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> nudlah: english please
<LjL> nudlah: top that.
<DasEi> dethaddr: so it went not fine; can you call envy again to uninstall the driver or is it too choppy ?
<jado> hi, my hal-system-smbi process takes all the cpu and my system lags too much
<te> So, not only did my ubuntu die, which looked suspiciously like a rm -rf, it is not even recognized as an ext3 partition anymore
<LjL> shoss: no, not really, it's basically as if it didn't exst. the only thing is that if the process is zombied because of being stuck on accessing a resource, well, that resource may stay unavailable
<te> Does anyone have any idea what could possibly cause a partition type to be screwed up?
<shoss> LjL: thank you
<te> can rm -rf / even do that?
<LjL> te: no
<htorres11393> te: no it can't
<masterghost> help
<te> friggen weird man
<te> this disk is fine
<te> i just ran diagnostics on it
<sled> uhm what could be the reason that my system freezes from time to time? I can't even restart X using ctrl + alt + backspace
<htorres11393> did the diagnostics check the mbr?
<LjL> te: running dd may cause that, not rm.
<ikonia> !dontzap > sled
<ubottu> sled, please see my private message
<ikonia> sled: 9.10 support in #ubuntu+1 as you've been told
<sled> I'm talking about 9.04
<sled> :)
<DasEi> dethaddr: ??
<te> LjL: interesting
<jonsol_> are you using ext4?
<ChogyDan> sled: it is now SysRq+k
<te> htorres11393: i dont know if it did or not
<ikonia> sled: you where talking about 9.10 a minute ago
<dethaddr> DasEi: no its not to choppy for regualr use only when i try and run a movie, and when i use wine fullscreen is not stable. its almost laggish
<sled> I installed the dontzap thing
<jado> sled: can you ctrl+alt+suppr in normal time?
<htorres11393> te: check the mbr
<sled> ikonia, I wanted to upgrade to fix the problem
<sled> jado: yes I can restart X using the combination normally
<g0tcha> does ubuntu livecd auto detect the harddrive in the machine?
<DasEi> dethaddr: k, call envy again to uninstall the driver before removing itself
<dethaddr> DasEi: how do i do that?
<sled> but when my system freezes it won't work, and the num lock LED starts to blink when my system freezes
<aaron_> can anyone help me on a hardware issue? ( i know this isnt the #hardware channel but no one there is really responding) its about installing a new power supply, PM me if you can
<sled> but my laptop is almost new, so I don't think it's a HW problem
<ikonia> aaron_: please don't ask in here if you know it's the wrong channel
<sebsebseb> sled: upgrading to Karmic before the final,  may result in you getting other problems
<DasEi> dethaddr: via terminal or via your apps > systemtools
<keith_> I'm having trouble getting my nvidia drivers to work on my 9800GT card, can someone help me?
<thiebaude> keith_, did you install the drivers?
<aaron_> thanks for being totally unhelpful, ikonia.
<dethaddr> yea i know how to run term. but what do i type in there to call upon envvy?
<keith_> i did but they don't appear to work
<ikonia> aaron_: thanks for not obeying the channel rules - please try to respect them
<thiebaude> keith_, System-Aministration-hardware drivers
<keith_> they don't appear in hardware drivers
<dethaddr> !envyng
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<DasEi> aaron_: I#m in #hardware
<keith_> that doesn't work for me either, it won't run
<thiebaude> keith_, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo envyng-gtk
<bucky> aaron_ me next.. can i help?
<dethaddr> DasEi: cmd not found
<keith_> i'm getting error messages when i try to install the nvidia-settings program
<keith_> should i post here or take it to pm?
<thiebaude> keith_, here, so ppl can try to help
<htorres11393> this may be off topic but i'm here already and you guys seem to know so how do i pm in xchat?
<keith_> oh, nvm
<thiebaude> ok
<keith_> synaptic was running
<keith_> right click on the username
<htorres11393> then what?
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo envyng -k
<keith_> open dialog window
<htorres11393> ok
<htorres11393> thanks man
<DasEi> dethaddr: uninstall the selected driver
<bucky> aaron_ did you plug a 4 pin connector from you PS into an eight pin on you motherboard?
<Knifeyspooney> What does it mean when a program is in "complain mode" on Apparmor? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283326/plain/ . Should ntpd be in complain mode or can I remove it?
<bucky> aaron_ does you vid card take an extra power source?
<Knifeyspooney> woops wrong link: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283326/
<ikonia> bucky: he left a while ago
<keith_> so the computer i'm on is not acknowledging i have the drivers installed, the nvidia installation says it is, and says its sucessful, but it won't run
<ryanprior> Hello there. I can use Audacity to record using my headset microphone, but Skype doesn't hear anything from it. What can I do to get Skype working?
<thiebaude> keith_, you have to save it as root
<keith_> i'm not positive but i think the nvidia kernel could have something to do with it
<keith_> how do i go about saving it?
<optimizer> anyone know of a good laser mouse that works on glass?
<keith_> clear glass?
<bucky> ikonia, he gets a refund!
<thiebaude> keith_, gksudo nvidia-settings
<metalf8801> why don't you put a mouse pad on top of the glass?
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, complain mode is what your wondering about?
<metalf8801> the wrist support ones are good
<eduardocorreia3> #ubuntu-br
<Knifeyspooney> stlsaint: Yes, it comes up at boot and brings me out of bootsplash to show me that warning
<ryanprior> I can use Audacity to record using my headset microphone, but Skype doesn't hear anything from it. What can I do to get Skype working?
<keith_> i get this message when i attempt to run nvidia-settings :You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. , then when i go to nvidia-xconfig i get : You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<keith_> sry 2nd msg wrong
<DasEi> dethaddr: well, that card sure is good for tv/movies,  but still no gamer-card in commonsense
<keith_> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<keith_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<keith_>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<keith_>                   line.
<keith_> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<FloodBot1> keith_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keith_> keith@keith-desktop:~$ gksudo nvidia-settings
<Scunizi> keith_: go to System>Admin>Hardware drivers and see if there is an nvidia driver in there that you need to put a "tic" mark next to.
<dethaddr> DasEi: even movies are choppy. and in theory im only playing diablo II
<ChogyDan> keith_: run nvidia-config
<aBTaNa> how to update packages
<DasEi> dethaddr: so envy removed ?  sudo synaptic              then
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, what app is in complain mode?
<keith_> no drivers for gfx card appear in hardware settings
<dethaddr> DasEi: i just installed ubuntu last night on this pc.
<VCoolio> aBTaNa: what you want: synaptic, update-manager; sudo apt-get upgrade
<dethaddr> DasEi:yes removed.
<keith_> i'll just gather all the relevant info i have and post a link
<DasEi> dethaddr: ah,moment
<Scunizi> keith_: did you look..? is there a driver there that needs activating?
<Petein> howcome and with the ubuntu update there is not actual update of firefox to firefox 3.5?
<DasEi> dethaddr: before synaptic, do a : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Knifeyspooney> stlsaint: that pastebin I pasted ( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283326/ ) shows that /usr/sbin/ntpd is in complain mode. That is the network time sync service right?
<DasEi> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Scunizi> !ff35 > Petein
<keith_> there aren't any drivers there to be activated
<ubottu> Petein, please see my private message
<DasEi> Petein
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney,  AppArmor profiles have two modes of execution:
<stlsaint>     *
<stlsaint>       Complaining/Learning: profile violations are permitted and logged. Useful for testing and developing new profiles.
<stlsaint>     *
<stlsaint>       Enforced/Confined: enforces profile policy as well as logging the violation.
<FloodBot1> stlsaint: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, thats from ubuntu docs on apparmor
<Kefka> OMG SOLERANT-DC WTF!!!
<Petein> Scunizi: why is that?
<Knifeyspooney> stlsaint: So is NTP supposed to be in complain mode, or can it be removed?
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, complain mode can be used for debugging
<Knifeyspooney> a.k.a. put into 'normal' mode (I don't know much about apparmor)
<VCoolio> Petein: these kind of upgrades are considered sort of 'big', so ubuntu doesn't add them because it's not tested enough etc.; you can install it side by side with ff 3.1 though
<Petein> Scunizi: im apt get installing it
<Scunizi> Petein: that works.. just a different package.
<sebsebseb> !language |  Kefka
<ubottu> Kefka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kefka> I thought about this... as an everyone type command or something
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, see here.... https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/apparmor.html
<mgv1> do you neet pdf download on ubuntu?
<dethaddr> DasEi: so after trhe update. whats the next command?
<Scunizi> mgv1: ?  what do you mean?
<Eric_xtc> Hello?
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  mgv1
<ubottu> mgv1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<sebsebseb> mgv1: nothing for opening PDF's  installed by default I think
<sebsebseb> mgv1: acstusaully there  might be
<Chousuke> isn't evince installed by default?
<MenZa> sebsebseb: evince is installed by default.
<Eric_xtc> Hello anybody?
<thiebaude> !evince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evince
<DasEi> dethaddr: you have a new kernel installed (linux-image...) , then got to reboot : sudo reboot
<sebsebseb> MenZa: ok
<sebsebseb> MenZa: ty  I guess
<coldflame23> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<mgv1> Scunizi, in windows downloading pdf can make the computer freeze
<fccf> !hi | Eric_xtc
<ubottu> Eric_xtc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<MenZa> Scunizi: That's because Adobe Reader is horrible.
<coldflame23> !cowsay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cowsay
<mgv1> Scunizi, ubuntu have pdf opener - not a very good one but still nice
<MenZa> coldflame23: Please don't do that.
<MenZa> mgv1: evince exceeds adobe reader in viewing quality.
<thiebaude> mgv1, pdf isn't installed by default in windows
<Scunizi> mgv1: pdf's are natively viewable in ububuntu.. you should be able to just double click the file and it will open
<MenZa> nor does it have any useless bloat.
<Knifeyspooney> stlsaint: I still don't fully understand what AppArmor is.. is it a debugging program? I'm using this as a desktop, i'm not developing Ubuntu
<seidos> anyone installed rtorrent?
<keith_> here is my problem, with some of the errors i have: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277880
<Scunizi> mgv1: there's others.. xpdf etc.. search synaptic for other options
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, apparmor is a security module used to control what apps are allowed to do and not do...
 * thiebaude evince is excellent
<mgv1> Scunizi, im talking about the firefox extention - does it requierd to prevent freezings?
<Eric_xtc> Hey im new to [K]Ubuntu can anybody help please?
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, protects you from an attacker trying to use a exploit in a app to do malicious activity...apparmor uses type enforcment
<Eric_xtc> PM me
<dethaddr> DasEi: install completed
<jrib> !ask | Eric_xtc
<ubottu> Eric_xtc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stlsaint> Knifeyspooney, sort of like RBAC but uses types instead...
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo reboot,  cya soon ;-)
<thiebaude> Eric_xtc, what is your question to the channel?
<barqs> Howcome, when I install emerald, then install a emerald theme, replace window decoration with emerald --replace and run emerald --replace. the window border doesn't change
<dethaddr> DasEi: ok. brb
<Eric_xtc> How do you set up themes form Gnome-look.org? I got emerald installed and got the theme in a .emerald format what do i do?
<Scunizi> mgv1: I have no idea
<pukeko> im dd-ing the OS partition of my workstation to another drive, which i want to put in another box, what do i need to watch out for regarding GRUB ?
<VCoolio> Eric_xtc: open emerald theme manager, install the theme with that; than enable emerald as window decorator with "emerald --replace"
<Eric_xtc> what do you mean emerald -- replace?
<VCoolio> Eric_xtc: run that in the "alt+F2" window or in a terminal
<VCoolio> Eric_xtc: also add it in compiz' window decorations plugin as a command for window decorator, otherwise next time you login you won't have borders
<barqs> can anyone help me with this?
<Scunizi> keith_: the first time is always the hardest :)... you'll need to install build-essential.. then you need to use synaptic and search for "nvidia".. uninstall all the preinstalled ubuntu nvidia bits.. restart gdm.. drop to a shell with CTRL+ALT+F2 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop.. then navigate to your nvidia driver and install.. next sudo reboot now to restart the system.
<Amaranth> Why are you manually installing the nvidia driver?
<Scunizi> bug fixes?
<Eric_xtc> vcoolio: pm me i don't get how to do this im like TOTALLY NEW to this
<Scunizi> speed
<keith_> thanks scunizi
<Amaranth> Scunizi: Do you know for a fact it fixes a bug he is having?
<Eric_xtc> i got emerald themer and compiz open but idk what to do im like mixed up
<Amaranth> Scunizi: Because that's most likely going to break the next time his Xorg, mesa, or kernel is updated.
<Scunizi> Amaranth: he has no driver available for his card and needs the latest version.
<Amaranth> keith_: there is a better way
<keith_> ok
<Amaranth> !envy | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Scunizi> Amaranth: oh yea.. it will break (attn: keith).. and he'll have to reinstall the driver at that point.. that the pain you pay to play with the binary driver
<Amaranth> Scunizi: You don't have that pain with envy, it sets up the driver just like the package would so upgrades don't break it
<Scunizi> Amaranth: he's been the envy route with no joy.. it's also not supported..
<Scunizi> !envy > Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth, please see my private message
<Amaranth> Scunizi: Not supported but not going to break
<stlsaint> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Amaranth> Scunizi: Why did you send me something I just gave to keith_? I know what it says.
<Scunizi> keith_: installing dkms might solve the "reinstall" issue with the binary driver..
<dethaddr> back
<keith_> alright, i'm gonna try it
<Amaranth> Scunizi: The guy that works on envy also maintains Xorg for Ubuntu so...
<barqs> Can someone help me with emerald theme manager?
<Scunizi> Amaranth: so.....  He's already tried it and it didn't work.
<Amaranth> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
 * Amaranth loves that one
<thiebaude> haha
<Scunizi> Unless I'm mixing him up with someone else..
<sebsebseb> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: I like that one :)
<Amaranth> sebsebseb: Funny that, I added both of them...
<Amaranth> Anyway...
<barqs> Can someone tell me why when I install an emerald theme it doesn't change the window borders?
<bucky> my ubuntu doesn't work.. i want a refund
<barqs> it seems to have no effect
<sebsebseb> Amaranth: yeah !work is a great one
<dethaddr> DasEi: ok so im back. what is the next step?
<chris_> hey on my desktop on xubuntu 8.04, the taskbar with the menu options disappeared, how can i get it back
<Varth> Has anyone managed to get multi-touch working on the Lenovo S10 trackpad under Ubuntu? I'm at a loss as to where to start...
<Amaranth> barqs: You have to switch your decorator to emerald
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo synaptic
<Amaranth> barqs: You'll have to do it on every login
<Amaranth> Varth: We don't have multitouch support yet
<barqs> Amaranth: I ran emerald --replace but it doesn't work
<Amaranth> Varth: Even once we have support for it (probably Ubuntu 10.10) apps need to be modified to use it
<barqs> Amaranth: I also changed window decoration command in compiz to emerald --replace but it still does not work?
<Varth> Amaranth: Ah, I see. I just really want two-finger scroll... ;_;
<Amaranth> barqs: That second part is a known bug I'm not too interested in fixing
<Amaranth> Varth: That part we might be able to make work. It works for macbooks
<DasEi> search nvidia
<Amaranth> Varth: you have to put this in your xorg.conf: Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "1"
<creative_> wow .. a lot of members !!
<Amaranth> creative_: in about 3 weeks we'll have at least 400 more :)
<dethaddr> DasEi: yea now what do i grab from synapsys?
<sebsebseb> creative_: nearly 1500 people in here earlier
<Varth> Amaranth: Then I'm assuming I have to restart X, right?
<Amaranth> Varth: yep
<creative_> Amaranth : wow !! Great ..!!
<DasEi> dethaddr: see the 173 ond 180 ?
<Amaranth> Varth: logging out will do that
<Varth> Amaranth: Alright. Back in a sec.
<d1scodustin> Ubuntu question: Is there anyway I can increase the speed of my internet via Ubuntu?
<creative_> OK , C ya
<DasEi> dethaddr: choose the 173
<Amaranth> d1scodustin: No, your connection is controlled by your ISP
<d1scodustin> ok :(
<Amaranth> d1scodustin: You could get Opera 10 which has a "speed boost" mode for websites
<d1scodustin> no thanks, lol. i'm content with firefox.
<Amaranth> d1scodustin: But if your connection is faster than 1mbit it'll actually slow it down
<DasEi> ** that would increase slow connections only
<d1scodustin> firefox will?
<Amaranth> d1scodustin: No, he was talking about Opera 10
<d1scodustin> oh
<DasEi> dethaddr: 173 installed ?
<d1scodustin> I thought he was implying that Firefox actually slows your connection down if your connection is faster than 1mb.
<Petein> whats wrong with this class: http://codepad.org/2FSAWdW0 ?
<keith_> well, envy didn't work
<dethaddr> DasEi: i just.. found it. i got distracted by roomates...
<RegressLess> I deactivated "show desktop" in nautalis and can't find it again to fix it. Can someone help?
<FinnTux> so karmic is supposed to support root on iscsi? just downloaded the beta and booted a diskless machine with it but no iscsi. is there any special requirements?
<thiebaude> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  FinnTux
<ubottu> FinnTux: please see above
<FinnTux> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> FinnTux: np
<TechN9ne> has there been any updates on getting ipod touch to work in ubuntu without VB,Dual boot or SSH?
<d1scodustin> How can I get the most out of my connection in Ubuntu?
<thiebaude> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dethaddr> DasEi: installed
<sadrolla> i can not use my web cam : ls usb == > Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<Amaranth> TechN9ne: Yes, the 10.04 release of Ubuntu will at least have support for syncing contacts, calendars, and photos from it
<MK13> i would like to start programming from ubuntu, but i want to be able to run the program debugged like visual studio does (to help against corrupting memory when I am off while using pointers) is there a way to do this in ubuntu?
<DasEi> dethaddr: so again : /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Amaranth> TechN9ne: Everything else is still impossible
<Dylan_> resisting urge to grab the new beta
<RegressLess> I deactivated "show desktop" in nautalis and can't find it again to fix it. Can someone help?
<sadrolla> i can not use my web cam : lsusb == > Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<safruhani> hi, i've 8 part of a video, how can i merge them?
<grow1er> hey, what do you guys use to edit id3 tags?
<michael_> hello
<barqers> Amaranth: Sorry the internet cut out. Do you know why the emerald theme manager isn't working? alt+f2 and then emerald --replace doesn't work!
<michael_> hello
<bucky> olleh
<Amaranth> safruhani: mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -o final.avi 1.avi 2.avi 3.avi 4.avi 5.avi 6.avi 7.avi 8.avi
<sadrolla> hi ,i can not use my web cam : lsusb == > Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<dethaddr> DasEi: fail
<Amaranth> barqers: No idea, try #compiz
<safruhani> wonderful Amaranth thank you
<DasEi> dethaddr: what kind of monitor do you use ?
<Eric_xtc> how do you run xgl on compiz on kde?
<dethaddr> A Dell
<sadrolla> hi ,i can not use my web cam : lsusb == > Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<Guest33105> hi
<mark___> barqers: Install fusion-icon  it will make your life easier.  You can go into emerald theme manager and CCSM, swicth between compiz and metacity and change themes all from this program (start it to put an icon nr your clock on a default ubuntu install)
<VCoolio> Eric_xtc: did you read this? ^ ^ ^
<maxflax> Where is the networkmanager config file at?
<MTec007> Hello all, I'm looking for a bit of help with wifi. I have wifi working fine most of the time using ndiswrapper with but heres where it gets a bit thick.. It seems like when ever I have a lot of traffic in and out the wifi freezes up, while it does not disconnect, I can't do anything online until I disable networking, enable it, and reconnect to my WLAN.
<Eric_xtc> no
<Eric_xtc> lol
<VCoolio> Eric_xtc: keep it in mind for if you've fixed the xgl thing
<barqers> mark___
<thiebaude> mark___, i got that fusion-icon and when i click on it nothing happens
<barqers> mark___: How do I use this? Thanks for the info!
<VCoolio> thiebaude: right click
<mark___> no icon by the clock? right click on it
<thiebaude> VCoolio, thanks
<thiebaude> VCoolio, ok i see
<dethaddr> DasEi: like a 16" maybe. would that matter?
<mark___> MTec007: have you tried changing channels?
<MTec007> mark___,  Yes I've tried 6 10 and 11
<fuminori> Has anyone else had problems installing the Karmic beta? I get "Cannot read from boot CD" when selecting install
<sadrolla> hi ,i can not use my web cam : lsusb == > Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  fuminori
<ubottu> fuminori: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<fuminori> ty
<sebsebseb> fuminori: np
<mark___> MTec007, I had something like this and it was the USB power level on the port.  I put it through a powered hub and it was better
<trece8> do anyone know where can I get some wiki page at wiki.linuxmusicians.com ?
<barqers> mark___: I don't get an icon by the clock, what do I do? :S
<MTec007> mark___, Do you think it could be just my router? I didn't have this issue with *other* nonfree OS'es
<DasEi> maybe, get : http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz
<trece8> Tried the wayback machine, but it doesn't have the page filed
<MTec007> mark___, well I'm using a PCMCIA card
<mark___> go to Application > System tools and it should be there
<DasEi> dethaddr:  maybe, get : http://de.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz
<Varth> Amaranth: Hey, it didn't work.
<barqers> mark___ I don't even have a system tools section
<d1scodustin> Is there anyway I can set firefox to have very high priority automatically when it opens instead of having to change the setting everytime?
<mark___> MTec007: it could be the router
<DasEi> dethaddr: I assume it's on your desk, cli : sudo cp ~/Desktop/nvidia*  /usr/src
<ab2qik> hi having probs with gnome
<mark___> go to a terminal and type fusion-icon
<dethaddr> DasEi: yes
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd /usr/src
<DasEi> dethaddr: ls            ,check if file there
<MTec007> mark___, Not what I'd like to hear but I guess I can use this as an excuse to get a DD-WRT capable router...
<britt> i have a OLD sony picturebook. i have a orinoco card for it but id like to get my prism card working with it. does ubuntu have a good prism driver that i can use with iwconfig?
<boscop> I have chm2pdf installed but when I run it, I get an error: No such file or directory: "/tmp/tmp_5s6n1/O'Reilly - Learning GNU Emacs 3rd Edition/urlslist.txt" what is wrong?
<ab2qik> moved contents of /usr to a new lvm partition mounted on /mnt/usr
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo apt-get install unp
<ThePhoenixBird> by any chance does someone has a google wave invite to share with me?
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo unp nvidia*
<MTec007> ThePhoenixBird, are you sure that it works that way?
<ThePhoenixBird> yep
<mark___> Mtec007: yes.  You could always test it by either A) connecting to another router and try flooding the connection or B) using a cheap USB wifi =)
<ThePhoenixBird> look at twitter
<sled> hello again
<ikonia> ThePhoenixBird: please don't ask in here
<ThePhoenixBird> http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23googlewave
<ab2qik> any ideas on gnome config file?
<boscop> ThePhoenixBird: google wave is just another google tool to get your private data
<ThePhoenixBird> ikonia mmm sorry :(
<MTec007> ThePhoenixBird, I don't twitter
<ab2qik> gnome for jaunty
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd nvidia-xconfig-1.0
<sebsebseb> !ot |  ThePhoenixBird
<ubottu> ThePhoenixBird: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sled> I just installed the newest ATI driver for my radeon HD 3470 card and I want to setup a dualhead configuration. I want to extend my laptop monitor. It works fine BUT I need two different resolutions, does anybody know how I can setup two different resolutions for each screen? It worked fine with the open source driver but I hadn't any 3D acceleration :/
<Eric_xtc> Is Ubuntu better than Kubntu?
<chalcedony> I show this in my firefox preferences: chrome://ubufox/content/startpage.html  why isn't this the regular google start page? is this /chrome/ ? it's been there since i upgraded to 9.04
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: that's personal choice, try them, see what you like
<MTec007> mark___, ok thanks
<mark___> np
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf_synapt
<boscop> Eric_xtc: do you know the difference?
<Eric_xtc> No
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo nvidia-config
<boscop> Eric_xtc: ubuntu has gnome as desktop, kubuntu has kde
<Varth> Amaranth: Any other ideas?
<Eric_xtc> ive heard of Edubuntu, Xubuntu, and Chubuntu
<Anonymus> XD
<Eric_xtc> oh okay
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: chubuntu is nothing to do with ubuntu
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo nvidia-xconfig           ,sorry^
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: read ubuntu.com for official releases
<boscop> Eric_xtc: xubuntu has xfce
<Eric_xtc> okay
<ab2qik> getting need to correct /var/lib/gdm on jaunty
<Eric_xtc> and what is xfce?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: another desktop
<DasEi> !desktop > Eric_xtc
<boscop> another desktop system
<ubottu> Eric_xtc, please see my private message
<britt> is there another channel for technical issues with ubuntu?
<ab2qik>  need to correct /var/lib/gdm on jaunty
<sebsebseb> Eric_xtc: XFCE is a bit like Gnome, but more light waight,  you can install xubuntu-desktop and try it if you want
<dethaddr> dasei: every thing tells me command not found
<boscop> I have chm2pdf installed but when I run it, I get an error: No such file or directory: "/tmp/tmp_5s6n1/O'Reilly - Learning GNU Emacs 3rd Edition/urlslist.txt" what is wrong?
<sadrolla> hi , i can not use my web cam , whjo can help me ?
<ikonia> !webcam > sadrolla
<ubottu> sadrolla, please see my private message
<ab2qik> pls help
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, im back my mobo takes both ddr1 and ddr2 so I changed out the ddr2 with some ddr1 and now the cache is low and ram usage low........... so might be bad ram mods?
<Eric_xtc> oh
<DasEi> dethaddr: eerm, where do you hang ?
<barqshasbite> mark___ that made my screen white and i had to restart
<barqshasbite> Is there any reason why emerald theme manager won't work on my computer??
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: could be, have a ubuntu-desktop cd ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, I ran the mem check and it said 30% pass but with no errors
<mark___> barqshasbite: when you restarted did you get a system tools menu in applications?
<Eric_xtc> What distro do you guys use? anybody
<dethaddr> DasEi: ugh.. im a dumbass.
<barqshasbite> mark___ nope.
<splat_> FC11
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: doesn't matter what we use - try what you want
<dethaddr> DasEi: the file wasnt on the desktop
<S0LIDUS> Hey guy's, just wanted to know what packages I need to install to get EXT4 support on hardy.
<DasEi> Eric_xtc: ubuntu here , #kubuntu is there..
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support so we are really only going to support ubuntu
<kal> ls
<ikonia> S0LIDUS: you don't
<kal> lol
<Eric_xtc> oh um okay
<DasEi> dethaddr: k, can you follow it up ?
<kal> hey, hi.
<sebsebseb> S0LIDUS: there might be a way, but it could mess things up, and woudn't be suppourted in here or on the forums
<Eric_xtc> Does anyone know anybody that runs BSD?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: try the bsd support room
<barqshasbite> I don't get what's wrong with this computer? Emerald doesn't work at all, yet on my other computer, it works perfectly fine...
<dethaddr> maybe let me try.
<DasEi> Eric_xtc: #linux
<S0LIDUS> I would have thought it would be a simple process?
<mark___> barqshasbite: compiz is running, yes?
<ikonia> S0LIDUS: no - very not simple
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, does 30% pass mean it only passed at a 30% level?
<Eric_xtc> Okay i'll install Ubuntu then
<Eric_xtc> later
<sebsebseb> Eric_xtc: hold on
<SaMaDi>  :D
<sabayonweb_91075> hi guys i have ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 and when i try to install frost wire i get an error
<sabayonweb_91075> its a deb file
<Eric_xtc> yea.........
<ikonia> !9.10 | sabayonweb_91075
<ubottu> sabayonweb_91075: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> Eric_xtc: Gnome, KDE, and XFCE, and so on, you can have all of those in a standard Ubuntu install
<barqshasbite> mark___ Actually, now that I think of it, I just tried to turn on wobbly windows, but it doesn't work. So I guess it's not running? How do I get it running?
<optimizer> what resolution is a 720p camera?
<sebsebseb> Eric_xtc: Ubuntu would be the base, kernel and all that, with whatever desktop environment or window manager that you want, on top of it
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: a whole memtest takes hours, if it stopped at 30% you got a problem there, and mostly also can see errors then, memtest is something you can run over night, though most faults detect earlier, view /var/log/syslog for issues
<S0LIDUS> Grrrr, I have ext4 hdd's on my blades (Jaunty). But wanted the same great file system on hardy. So there definitely is no way of doing it then?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi,  ok
<Eric_xtc> okay. So it's all the same $#1^?
<sabayonweb_91075> i have ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 on my computer and love it but how do i install frostwaire.deb i keep getting an error
<mark___> barqshasbite: first, check to see if there are any hardware drivers for your card in your PC.  System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<ikonia> S0LIDUS: not really
<Eric_xtc> frostwire is gay
<Eric_xtc> try ares
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: stop that
<Anonymus> XD
<Anonymus> ...
<Eric_xtc> ares galaxy 2.0.9
<Eric_xtc> stop what?
<sabayonweb_91075> i know but all deb files fail in 9.10
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: being derogatory
<LjL> eric_xtc: frostwire likes same-sex torrents?
<Eric_xtc> being what?
<sabayonweb_91075> i tyred frostwire, limewire, urban terror all deb files and they do not work
<S0LIDUS> Ok thanks for the info guys!
<dethaddr> nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz is red in the /usr/src$ location. is that normal?
<sadrolla> ubottu: hi , i don,t know mark my web cam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<barqshasbite> mark___ That's odd, the accelerated driver turned itself off apparently? Or I never activated it... Hmm.. I activated the recommended driver.
<sadrolla> ubottu: u can help me ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u can help me ?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: using the phrase gay in a negative way
<sebsebseb> !hi |  sadrolla
<Eric_xtc> oh um sorry
<ubottu> sadrolla: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sabayonweb_91075> i need some help
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: uh wrong one
<barqshasbite> mark___ It seems to be downloading at the moment
<sebsebseb> !bot |  sadrolla
<ubottu> sadrolla: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mark___> barqshasbite: then try wobbly windows :-)  if thats ok try running fusion-icon again
<LjL> sabayonweb_91075: ask in #ubuntu+1 since you're using an unsupported version
<Eric_xtc> does anybody use the Matthew Farrel theme?
<tk8> hi, just installed atd and want to make sure it boots on start..  working from command line, how would i get it to boot?
<sabayonweb_91075> .DEB Files fail to install in ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 what do i do
<LjL> sabayonweb_91075: read.
<dethaddr> DasEi:nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz is red in the /usr/src$ location. is that normal?
<sabayonweb_91075> yes
<Flannel> sebsebseb: Use your words, not factoids.
<DasEi> !karmic | sabayonweb_91075
<ubottu> sabayonweb_91075: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> dethaddr: yes
<barqshasbite> mark___ Thank you very much! I guess I will have to remember to do that first from now on. Thank you once again :)
<Eric_xtc> HELLO ANYBODY USE THE MATTHEW FARREL THEME!!!?!?!?!?!?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: don't use caps -
<mark___> barqshasbite: no problem.. you get fusion-icon up?
<Chun1> Hi - I downloaded and installed a set of icons, which contained tray icons for pidgin - the icons all work but the pidgin icons in the taskbar haven't changed. Any suggestions?
<Eric_xtc> why?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: I'm not aware of that theme, but if you look on say gnome-look.org you may find reviews
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: If you provide some details about your web cam,  like which type of web cam it is,  and which program you tried to get it working in, someone might be able to help you.  Webcams aren't my area, but there's a program called cheese which might be able to configure yours.
<sabayonweb_91075> maybe the deb files are nor compiles to run in ubuntu 9.10 alpha 6 is that maybe why they are failing
<LjL> Eric_xtc: because it's annoying.
<ikonia> !caps > Eric_xtc
<ubottu> Eric_xtc, please see my private message
<jrib> Eric_xtc: in general, don't <insert annoying thing here>
<sabayonweb_91075> anyone else have ubuntu 9.10
<Eric_xtc> okay?......wow
<barqshasbite> mark___ Haven't gotten to try yet, but it should work now right? Ubuntu seems to be stuck on downloading drivers lol
<ikonia> sabayonweb_91075: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 please
<sabayonweb_91075> ok
<Eric_xtc> sabayonweb_91075: i do
<sabayonweb_91075> #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> sabayonweb_91075: /join #ubuntu+1
<sabayonweb_91075> i got it
<mark___> barqshasbite: no reason why not.  If it crashes again re-check your binary drivers havent deactivated :)
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok
<Eric_xtc> sabayonweb_91075:did you order it like i did?
<sabayonweb_91075> no i downloaded it
<sabayonweb_91075> its fricken awasome :]
<Eric_xtc> Download version don't work as good they come with missing files
<Ddorda> hello. i want to check which  apha i'm using, is there any command for that?
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: sabayonweb_91075 please take 9.10 discussion to #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: No point pming me about your web cam, since I can't help you with it,  the details you provided in pm might be useful, for someone that knows how to configure them in Ubuntu.   There's also a help page that might be useful.
<dethaddr> DasEi:  cd nvidia-xconfig-1.0
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  sadrolla
<ubottu> sadrolla: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stlsaint> Dorne, uname -a
<dopiwan> anyone running on a eee pc?
<DasEi> dethaddr:(blah~/nvidia-xconfig-1.0$)               sudo nvidia-xconfig
<stlsaint> Ddorda, sorry thought you meant alpha
<DasEi> dethaddr : (blah~/nvidia-xconfig-1.0$)               sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Ddorda> stlsaint: uname -a doesn't help... i need to know which alpha...
<sadrolla> ubottu: my web cam is not on list " https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras " i can install my web cam ?
<dopiwan> anyone running on a laptop or netbook using 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller ??
<Eric_xtc> Any girls in here?
<maco> awww i was going to tell him "no, i just stepped out"
<stlsaint> Ddorda, lsb_release -icr
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: Ubottu  can be rather useful, thing is  ubottu is not a person,  ubottu is a computer program.  As a result it can't help you,  except maybe for those web cam links it gave.
<Blizzerand> maco : Did he get kicked out
<maco> yes ikonia got him
<Blizzerand> whats ikona , an admin
<dethaddr> DasEi: nope. it does nothing
<LjL> no need to leave a trail of discussion *about* the kick, now.
<maco> Blizzerand: yes
<maco> Blizzerand: ikonia is one of the many mods in this channel
<Blizzerand> maco : k
<Ddorda> stlsaint: doesn't help.. (
<Blizzerand> LjL : lol
<stlsaint> LjL, agreed we have all seen it...lets stick to the topic at hand ppl...ubuntu help
<DasEi> dethaddr: you unpacked it and cd'd in the dir ? ls shows files ??
<sebsebseb> Blizzerand maco: op
<stlsaint> Ddorda, where did you get your distro from?
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: oh :d , my web cam is not suported list , u think i can install my web cam ?
<stlsaint> where ever you downloaded the alpha from is where you can tell which on it is
<llua> >:0 whats the command to hide your host name /mode +x isnt working
<llua> in irc
<Ddorda> stlsaint: main site?
<dethaddr> DasEi:nope. did not unpack it. what do i use to unpack it?
<stlsaint> from distrowatch or cd-image?
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo apt-get install unp
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo unp nvidia*
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd nvidia-xconfig-1.0
<dethaddr> DasEi: the ls shows the file in red. but all the others are blue
<dethaddr>  DasEi: i did all that.
<VCoolio> ikonia: sorry, but what is the penalty for Eric_xtc? permanently banned, or for a period of time?
<DasEi> dethaddr: red is the packed archive, blue is a directory, cd there
<sebsebseb> Anyone in here know about getting web cams to work in Ubuntu?   If so maybe you can help sadrolla.   In a pm earlier they sent this lsusb ==> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<LjL> VCoolio: ask that in #ubuntu-ops if intereste
<ikonia> VCoolio: join #ubuntu-ops please
<dethaddr>  DasEi: oooh haha
<q_> .
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: yes , my lsbusb ==> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<Mark76> I wish people would stop staying logged into chatrooms when they aren't there :-(
<dethaddr> DasEi: hardware says its active
<Blizzerand> Is there any program like that of unetbootin , something similar , which can install things ( linux distros) on your OS , without any portable media
<NineHams> Why is there no LVM option in the ubuntu partitioner?
<bobo> So how stable is the Karmic beta compared to alpha 6?
<funkiwan> kdesvn issue: having trouble trying to manage multiple identities for a repository. anyone familiar with the program?
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: Didn't you also say in pm  that you aren't good at English?  If so  what's your language, so you can go to a channel in your language for Ubuntu help as well
<dethaddr> but i wanna run an xconfig right?
<Mark76> It makes me feel like I'm being snubbed
<NineHams> Or at least, how do I set up LVM?
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> dethaddr: did the config-util ran through ?
<Flannel> NineHams: You need the Alternate or server CDs, Desktop CD can't do it.
<dethaddr> DasEi: i dont the so
<Mark76> Is Karmic ready for daily use yet?
<sebsebseb> Mark76: no
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> I'll leave it then
<Flannel> Mark76: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, and no.  It's beta for a reason.
<sebsebseb> Mark76: well for some I guess it is, but the majority of Ubuntu users no
<NineHams> Flannel: Is there a different way? Like installing the options via aptitude or something?
<Blizzerand> Maek79 : Please use #ubuntu+1 for discussions
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: those who not reqest my ask
<Flannel> NineHams: sure, you could set up the LVM after you install and migrate it.  But that seems like a hassle.
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd in the blue dir and run : sudo nvidia-xconfig
<maco> NineHams: use the alternate cd if you want lvm
<NineHams> Flannel: It would be. Shouldn't I be able to install LVM manager from the live cd?
<maco> NineHams: the live cd is meant to ask as few questins as possible
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: Ok other than English which language do you speak?
<NineHams> maco: I know. But is there a way?
<Flannel> NineHams: Yeah, but I don't believe the installer knows how to handle it.  I might be mistaken though.  You could certainly try it.
<NineHams> Flannel: Yes, I'm going to see if I could get it working
<maco> NineHams: so that it can be *very* simple. can you imagine the confusion it'd induce to ask <insert non-tech person here> about a volume management system?  the alternate cd is made for more advanced users to do more advanced installs
<Flannel> NineHams: Let me know if you do!
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: no my  language is persion
<dethaddr> DasEi: i dont know what you mean
<maximash___> hi to you all... :) i'm on Karmic beta now and i can't install Ubuntu Tweak (from www.ubuntu-tweak.com), i tried 0.4.9 version for Karmic, is it a known issue or i do something wrong when installing?
<Flannel> maximash___: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, not here, thanks.
<ikonia> !9.10 | maximash___
<ubottu> maximash___: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NineHams> maco: What are you talking about?
<ubox> just in case anyone else ever needs to be able to do this, if you delete files (even on ext3) and want them back get foremost. package of the same name.
<NineHams> maco: I just want to figure out how to install the LVM manager from the livecd
<maximash___> thx, sorry... :)
<Blizzerand> Is there any program like that of unetbootin , something similar , which can install things ( linux distros) on your OS , without any portable media . Anyone ???
<ubox> i wiped my whole backup and am recovering it all now
<maco> NineHams: the live cd doesnt have lvm on it at all, so it cant set it up on the machine
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: Which countrey is that?
<NineHams> maco: I meant a separate LVM manager
<DasEi> dethaddr: ls shows you a file in blue..
<maco> NineHams: separate?
<Flannel> NineHams: The package is lvm2, I believe.
<NineHams> Flannel: Oh, thanks, you saved me some time!
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: is iran #ubuntu-ir
<maco> NineHams: (i was trying to explain before *why* the livecd doesnt offer lvm)
<jordy240> hi, why must I unmount all partitions higher than 5 to delete partition num. 5? it inconviences me to have to download and run gparted
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd nvid>pressTABhere<
<dethaddr> DasEi: yea. a bunch like 6 of em
<NineHams> maco: oh, yes, I know why :)
#ubuntu 2009-10-02
<DasEi> dethaddr: then you are already in that subfolder ?
<dethaddr> not any more
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: ok  you might find that channel also useful.   Also  when asking for help it's good to provide a lot of details for your issue.
<sebsebseb> !details |  sadrolla
<ubottu> sadrolla: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dethaddr> DasEi: not any more whats the cmd?
<yankees2738> hi
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd /dir   ,cd=change directory
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd /usr/share/nvid>pressTABhere<
<ab2qik> hi help needed with jaunty. Moved contents of /var to an lvm mount point /mnt/var. Now got probs with gnome not finding /var/lib/gdm
<ctmjr> sadrolla: what is the problem with your web cam?
<dethaddr> DasEi: cd: /dir: No such file or directory
<DasEi> ab2qik: you will have to alter fstab
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: You have a problem with your web cam  lsusb ==> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)  and maybe you can configure it with a program called cheese
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd /usr/share/nvid>pressTABhere<
<ab2qik> DasEi,   it was edited to reflect the lvm mount
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo gedit /etc/fstab, ah,  can you paste the file ?
<Eric_xtc> Hello?
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<DasEi> ab2qik:pastebinit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> p*
<Eric_xtc> anyone say my name
<DasEi> Eric_xtc:
<ab2qik> DasEi, i tryed but cant. I wrote it on paper though. The relevant part
<Eric_xtc> DasEi: thanks
<dethaddr> DasEi: nope
<sadrolla> ctmjr : i can not use my web cam lsusb ===> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<harjot> how do i change the icon just for a specific file [its an sh script] and i want to change the icon for that file only [kubuntu im on]
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd                  (with no arguments)
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd   /usr/src
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: tank i now install chess
<ab2qik> DasEi, maybe i can write in a text file and upload to pastebin
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<ab2qik> DasEi, is it ok
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: cheese
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: yse , cheese , 2 minits finished downlowd
<DasEi> dethaddr: ls
<DasEi> dethaddr: directory there ?
<dethaddr> DasEi: yep
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd in that blue one
<dethaddr> DasEi: how?
<DasEi> dethaddr: cd nvid<pressTABhere>
<shawn_> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<devZero> hey, I unstalled KVM, and setup some ubuntu guests... Every time I ssh into a guest, it atuomatically asks for my sudo passwd. Any idea why, and how to disable this?
<harjot> how do i change the icon for a single script file not all
<ab2qik> DasEi, posted to pastebin
<lucaxxxxxx> hello! can we use this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/ as a repositorie?
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: Why do you want a later kernel? Which version of Ubuntu?
<DasEi> ab2qik: url could be helpful ;-)
<n8tuser> devZero -> it asked for a sudo passwd?
<ikonia> lucaxxxxxx: unless you %100 understand it - I really would not
<Eric_xtc> hello
<dethaddr> DasEi: that doesnt work
<jrib> lucaxxxxxx: umm, you can, but you probably shouldn't if you are askinng that question...
<ikonia> Eric_xtc: have you read the rules ?
<MenZa> lucaxxxxxx: I would definitely not recommend that.
<devZero> nvm
<lucaxxxxxx> well...
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: same here I woudn't recommend that
<Eric_xtc> Yeea sort of
<nanotube> lucaxxxxxx: the more important question is: why are you asking? any particular need for that?
<ab2qik> DasEi, whoops, here it is:   http://pastebin.com/d376b2030
<lucaxxxxxx> ive downloaded lastest kernel and my computer runs so much better than with 2.6.28, but i just want to know if i can put it like repo so i dont have to worry about downloading by "hand"
<GENT> every time i play a mp4 file i get this error message a "error ocured  The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported."
<DasEi> dethaddr: ls again , then cd <type what you read above>
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: Runs better in what way?
<Umeaboy> GENT: Download the proper codec then.
<lucaxxxxxx> nanotube: yeah... i have an intel x3100 and with lastest kernel runs like hell
<wahnfrieden> hi
<wahnfrieden> can i install UBUNTU on to my car management system>?
<GENT> Umeaboy, where?
<wahnfrieden> I want to replace my Opel's ABS with LINUXX
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: graphics, everything... boot time is faster...
<Umeaboy> GENT: Synaptics.
<sebsebseb> wahnfrieden: oh you again,  you have already been told that Ubuntu isn't for that
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: You did Ext4?
<ab2qik> DasEi, dev/Vg1/usr  should be /dev/Vg1/usr
<lucaxxxxxx> i mean difference between 2.6.28 and 2.6.3x is huge!
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: ext3
<mlregister> Losher: Whether or not you remember, i was in here yesterday about a "ubuntu not seeing HDD space" well i got it fixed
<dg1> Im having a problem with GNUsound in jaunty its instantly logging me out
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: hmm interesting kind of
<DasEi> ab2qik: sure, thats the problem, you mounted to /mnt/var  , /mnt/usr, but have to /var   resp. /usr
<losher> mlregister: I remember. What was the solution?
<ogarcia> hola a todos
<Umeaboy> Why doesn't Firefox automatically handle deb-files?
<lucaxxxxxx> i dont understand why ubuntu developers dont put a 2.6.3x kernel update on the ubuntu repos!
<DasEi> ab2qik: second , correcting paste
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: well  Ext4 is default  for 9.10  released on October 29th, and  it has Ext4 by default, not for upgrades though,  and yes with Ext4 boot up is rather fast and that,  plus  9.10 will have a pretty recant kernel
<mlregister> Losher: i had to just boot the live cd and install it from that.
<ab2qik> DasEi, sorry pls explain a bit more
<GENT> Umeaboy, which codec?
<dethaddr> DasEi: i cant figure it out
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: using a kernel that isn't from the repo, is a little dodgy I guess
<dg1> Im having a problem with GNUsound in jaunty its instantly logging me out
<losher> mlregister: Cool. glad you got it going...
<Umeaboy> Can't remember. Look for gstreamer-codecs.
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: Ext3 upgrades above
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: ive tried 9.10 alpha something... because of the kernel that it had, but i went back to 9.04 and installed 2.6.30 kernel manually, then 2.6.32 and it runs really really good
<lucaxxxxxx> 9.10 was way crashy
<MenZa> lucaxxxxxx: Daily kernel builds will, without question, break more than it will fix.
<lucaxxxxxx> i know its an alpha release...
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: You went back to 9.04, but didn't do Ext4 hmm,   as far as I know it's Ext4 that speeds things up,  and of course 9.10 was crashy it wasn't a final
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: i install cheese and run it , but Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'cheese' received an X Window System error.
<sadrolla> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<sadrolla> The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.
<sadrolla>   (Details: serial 831 error_code 14 request_code 1 minor_code 0)
<sadrolla>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<FloodBot1> sadrolla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sadrolla>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<D7> is there a package to install to have my apache server on ubuntu host a wiki or something?
<MenZa> D7: there's a package for mediawiki, I believe.
<prymal> D7: there's specific wiki packages that you'll need to install into apache
<MenZa> !find mediawiki | D7
<ubottu> D7: Found: gforge-plugin-mediawiki, libhtml-wikiconverter-mediawiki-perl, libmediawiki-perl, libparse-mediawikidump-perl, libwww-mediawiki-client-perl (and 5 others)
<te> Are the ubuntu package servers slow as hell to anyone else?
<te> im getting 21kB/s
<fuminori> Same
<DasEi> ab2qik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283380/
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: MenZa i dont know... WHY--- i just know i have an intel x3100 video card, it was really really poor performance in 2.6.28 but with this kernel everything is running so so much better....
<thiebaude> te,yep
<MenZa> te: They are currently being hammered utterly and completely, yes.
<sebsebseb> !intel |  lucaxxxxxx
<ubottu> lucaxxxxxx: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<te> d'oh -- bad timing for me to install ubuntu
<DasEi> ab2qik: the dirs should be there, try : sudo mkdir /var
<te> lol
<DasEi> ab2qik:  sudo mkdir /usr
<lucaxxxxxx> ok i sugest to intel users to do this update... its very very huge the difference
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: ok well Ext4 also speeds things up :)
<te> anyone know what the eta is on better package server speed?
<sebsebseb> lucaxxxxxx: ,but that's got nothing to do with your Intel graphics card
<sadrolla> sebsebseb: i install cheese and run it , but http://fpaste.org/k3Fe/
<ikonia> te: what package sorry ?
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: still about?
<DasEi> te: estimated time of arrival
<lucaxxxxxx> sebsebseb: sure it doesnt... hehe
<te> lol i know what eta means
<dethaddr> DasEi: it keeps saying command not found. i dont undetstand what im doing wrong.
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: yes
<te> im asking if anyone knows when they'll be back
<te> (in full force)
<ikonia> te: when what will be back ?
<ayn> Anyone have slow wireless with Ubuntu 9.04???
<te> the package servers
<te> is this an abbott and costello bit?
<ikonia> te: what package servers ?
<DasEi> dethaddr: are you in that subfolder you unpacked now ?
<ikonia> te: there are hundreds
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: You know about  configuring web cams in Ubuntu and also cheese yes?   If so  hopefuly you can help  sadrolla
<te> i dunno dude, im just downloading sources and packages lists and im getting like 20kB/s
<Crying-wolf> be
<ikonia> te: look in your sourcs.list file for what servers your using
<ikonia> sources.list sorry
<DasEi> te:use fastest mirror-search from synaptic
<sebsebseb> sadrolla: really  you need someone with a web cam, and that has used cheese,  I am neither
<VCoolio> Umeaboy: just reading up in here... still curious about .deb in firefox? edit > prefs > apps, set deb to be opened with gdebi-gtk
<ayn> I'm running 64bit ubuntu and need the 32bit nvidia drivers
<ctmjr> sadrolla: what distro of ubuntu are you using?
<ayn> Anyone know where to get them
<sadrolla> ctmjr: 9.04
<ayn> 9.04
<ikonia> ayn: you won't be able to use the 32bit modules
<ab2qik> DasEi,   but /var existed before i added the lvm /mnt/var. After adding /mnt/var i copied /var into /mnt/var
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i run cheese but cheese do exit
<ctmjr> sadrolla: usb or built in?
<ayn> I'm just trying to install world of warcraft through wine
<ikonia> ayn: you won't be able to use the 32bit nvidia modules on your 64bit kernel
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: lsusb ==> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0c45:613a Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<ayn> and I'm getting that error 132
<sadrolla> ctmjr: usb
<GENT> it is still not working
<dethaddr> DasEi: no, it cleared out
<te> ikonia: where is this option?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: unplug it and wait a second then plug it back in
<ikonia> te: the 64bit kernel modules power your video card within the OS - that's what you sould be using
<ab2qik> DasEi, i dont think you can mount a an lvm mount on an existing /var mount?
<DasEi> ab2qik: to get that straight: you copy files to the hd. the hd is mounted on any directory you tell fstab to mount to. the directory is the second "/.." in fstab.
<te> ikonia: no man, im asking about the "fastest package server" option in synaptic
<te> wtf is it
<dethaddr> DasEi: and i havent unpacked it eaither.
<ayn> I found another person with the same problem on the net, but they didn't list how to fix it.  They just wrote they needed the 32bit libs and that worked
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/JVGj/
<ikonia> te: apologies, I got your question mixed up with someone else
<te> no problem
<ikonia> ayn: you don't need the 32bit kernel modules (drivers)
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo apt-get install unp
<te> do you know where this fastest package server setting is
<Umeaboy> VCoolio: Why isn't this set from the beginning?
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo unp nvid*
<GENT> Umeaboy, it is still not working
<sebsebseb> te: try not to use abrivations for swearing in here
<testnicknameforn> ignore this message, it's only a test
<DasEi> te: snaptic > software sources
<ctmjr> sadrolla: then run dmesg | tail and pastebin the output please
<te> DasEi: where is the option in there i dont see it
<VCoolio> Umeaboy: don't know, maybe .deb handling differs between distros (the -gtk part)
<ayn> ikonia: Okies thank you, but would you happen to know anything about that "error 132" from wow
<ab2qik> DasEi,  so if  /var already existed, an lvm can be added & mounted as /var
<te> DasEi: nevermind, found it
<ikonia> ayn: I don't play wow, so no, sorry.
<dethaddr> DasEi: i did...  sudo unp nvid* and it put nvid*nvid*nvid* infront of mt name
<dethaddr> DasEi: i unpacked it.
<sadrolla> ctmjr: output very big , i think beter i save output in a file , why command ?
<ab2qik> DasEi, so would that add the additional space to the already existing /var in that case?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: if you ran dmesg | tail it is only 10 lines
<unimatrix> how do i enable IMQ on ubuntu?
<dragon> is there a reliable way of using torrents for dpkg?
<sadrolla> ctmjr : no my output " sadrolla@GNU:~$ dmesg " very lines
<ctmjr> sadrolla: when you plug the card back in and run dmesg | tail it will tell us if the drivers for your webcam are getting loaded
<LjL> dragon: no, not really
<DasEi> ab2qik: var existed and if you copied the old var to the lvm , can moun it there, right
<LjL> dragon: there's been experiments, like apt-torrent, but nothing even remotely proven
<dragon> LjL: :( I tried debtorrent a while ago but it slowed down what it was supposed to speed up
<ctmjr> sadrolla: run it this way dmesg|tail
<dragon> LjL: yeah hope it works out some day
<leoncismeck> There appears to be a problem with the tracker
<ab2qik> DasEi, yes copied contents of  old /var to lvm location /mnt/var. Is this ok?
<leoncismeck> the 9.10 beta desktop iso torrent is not "authorized for use with this tracker."
<LjL> dragon: well, if you just want to speed things up, you may consider downloading packages with things like "aria2" or "axel" to fetch from multiple mirrors concurrently - although i don't know if there's way to easily *integrate* them with apt (i.e. make apt-get use those instead of its own downloader, or wget or whatever it uses)
<Flannel> leoncismeck: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic questions, thanks.
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/CrcW/
<leoncismeck> Flannel: woops. sorry
<DasEi> ab2qik: nope, to change /var  you 1) mount the lvm anywhere (say /lvm) 2) copy the current, original /var  to /lvm  3) change fstab accordingly to paste given 4) remount
<MenZa> bans
<dethaddr> DasEi: heh.. when i sudo apt-get install unp. i get auto installd. then irun sudo unp nvid* and get nvids infron of my name
<LjL> MenZa: they're nice to have
<ctmjr> sadrolla: you did not unplug the card and plug it back in
<Magician0617>  identify carlaslover
<maco> Magician0617: nice password
<DasEi> dethaddr: sudo tar -xvf nvid*                     , run in /usr/src
<IdleOne> Magician0617: interresting, now change your pass :)
<sadrolla> ctmjr: so i can not use my webcan on ubuntu ?
<DasEi> ab2qik: to do so, first have to mount the riginal varr again
<louis_> Is anyone positive on how I go about changing my kicker application launcher icon w/o changing all my icons?
<ab2qik> DasEi,  In fstab the lvm device is /dev/Vg1/var. The mount point as you are saying should be /var
<maco> louis_: launchers should have a line defining the icon. does yours not?
<DasEi> ab2qik: right BUT before you must have the content of the original /var to /dev/Vg1/var
<dragon> LjL: I have 4 boxes at home and am looking for a simple way to share the packages among them. But I don't want to have different configs on laptops for LAN and WAN. Torrents could have been a possibility, but...
<louis_> not sure where to find that?
<maco> louis_: take a look at /usr/share/applications/kde4/*.desktop to see how launchers should be formatted
<DasEi> ab2qik: for that both partis have to be mounted
<maco> louis_: just change the Icon= line
<dethaddr> DasEi: what to type for  /usr/src?
<dragon> security.ubuntu.com appears to be down btw... security breach?
<dragon> lol
<louis_> I'm talking about the qway you have the start icon on windows only want to change the ubuntu logo to this kick assed KDE icon and not sure about how to go about it
<ctmjr> sadrolla: try this dmesg|grep video
<jrib> louis_: what do you want to change the icon of *exactly*?
<louis_> kk thanks
<queso_> Was there some kind of forced-reboot update today? My home Ubuntu machine was rebooted when I got back from work and, while I was at work, my work Ubuntu machine rebooted *while I was using it*. I window popped up while I was typing a Jabber message and the spacebar "clicked" a button in a dialog box, but I only saw it for a second. Then my whole system went down and rebooted!
<DasEi> ab2qik: same manner ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/283380/
<jrib> louis_: the ubuntu icon in the menu?
<ab2qik> DasEi, well they were both working together before. Then i deleted many files from original /var thinking lvm /mnt/var will take over.
<maco> louis_: OH that
<DasEi> ab2qik: oo
<sebsebseb> queso_: You have  the updates to automatiaclly install?
<maco> jrib: he's a kubuntu user
<maco> louis_: lemme look
<sadrolla> ctmjr: " mesg|grep video " not any output
<DasEi> ab2qik: and now machine still boots or not ?
<ab2qik> DasEi, now to do what you are saying i need to re-copy from /mnt/var back to /var, since its come originally from /var
<queso_> sebsebseb: Only set to notify me of updates, not to download or install automatically.
<jrib> maco: I won't even try then :)
<maco> louis_: right click on kickoff and go to "application launcher settings" click the very large icon it shows and then choose some other icon
<sebsebseb> queso_: only major updates such as a new kernel need an update
<ab2qik> DasEi,  Yes it boots with a shell
<queso_> sebsebseb: It's wierd, the power didn't go out, I don't know why my home machine would have rebooted on its own, no one else touched it.
<dethaddr> DasEi: dethaddr@DethMachine:/usr/src$ sudo tar -xvf nvid*
<dethaddr> tar: nvidia-173.14.16: Cannot read: Is a directory
<dethaddr> tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now
<dethaddr> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<dethaddr> dethaddr@DethMachine:/usr/src$
<FloodBot1> dethaddr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<louis_> the ubuntu logo I click on to bring the menu up at the bottom right
<ctmjr> sadrolla: did you run mesg or dmesg
<louis_> I mean bottom left
<sebsebseb> queso_: Maybe  the power did go out,  but only slightly,  enough for it to re boot,  but not enough for you to notice it going out
<dethaddr> sorry room
<maco> louis_: yeah, right click it and go to "application launcher settings"
<queso_> sebsebseb: Yes, I know kernel updates require reboot, but it doesn't force a reboot even when there's a kernel update. Kinda strange.  Is there a website that keeps track of updates, descriptions, and date/time of release?
<maco> louis_: itll bring up a dialog and there's an option to change the icon
<sebsebseb> queso_: don't know
<sebsebseb> queso_: I think someone else had a similar issue not that long ago
<sadrolla> ctmjr: sorry http://fpaste.org/pUOr/
<sebsebseb> queso_: Doing stuff on  Ubuntu, and then re boot just like that
<ab2qik> DasEi,  keeps saying that ServAuth=/var/lib/gdm and as such cannot find it. So it looked like its needs to be updated to read as /mnt/var/lib/gdm
<DrX> anyone know a reliable way to run Ubuntu 6.1 (Edgy) virtually under Windows using very little RAM (128M or so)?
<sebsebseb> queso_: I think maybe at least once I have had something like this happen to  my Ubuntu as well
<dethaddr> DasEi:  i got that far. but i get an error
<DasEi> ab2qik: so I'd try to get back the old function first, then repair the system as broken (recovery console) then make prober proper copies of /var and /usr and then alter fstab
<sebsebseb> queso_: It was probably just some little hardware issue,  that just happended to result in a re boot,  and in that case something that isn't worth worrying about.
<queso_> sebsebseb: Glad to know I'm not going crazy and that it's happened to others :) but a bit alarming, to be sure.
<louis_> It has general settings and keyboard shortcut as options sets
<sebsebseb> queso_: or maybe a bug in Ubuntu that resulted in a re boot
<fccf> DrX: yeah, but you would only be able to run a text-mode server
<queso_> sebsebseb: That it happened to two seperate machines in two different cities made me think it was related to an update.
<joshua__> how come my screensaver won't activate? like i can manually make it coming on by locking the screen but it won't come on by itself
<flanders> Encrypting the root partition without losing existing data on an existing installation is starting to really confuse me. Whether on Ubuntu or openSUSE, I find myself MORE confused when trying to follow the tutorials.
<maco> louis_: eh? i see "menu editor" "switch to classic menu style" "application launcher settings" "remove this application launcher" and "panel options"
<maco> louis_: lets go to #kubuntu
<eugene_> hi dear all
<maco> louis_: this may be because im using kde 4.3
<poony> I have ubuntu + wine, with mirc installed, were do i find the mirc directory? noob question i know...
<dethaddr> DasEi:  tar: nvidia-173.14.16: Cannot read: Is a directory,tar: At beginning of tape, quitting now,tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<eugene_> I just tried to install alpha 9.10 and I have grub 17 error after reboot
<maco> poony: ~/.wine/c/Program Files/  ...i think
<DasEi> dethaddr: ...
<flanders> What exactly is the /boot partition, anyways? It houses the kernels and initial ramdisks, okay. Is this simpy what GRUB (or whatever MBR) points to when booting into an OS?
<joshua__> any ideas?
<eugene_> can anyone suggest why is that?
<poony> ill chkf it out, thanks maco
<ab2qik> DasEi, 1. copy /mnt/var into /var  2. mount /var 3. add fstab entries
<dethaddr> DasEi:  oh no. speechless
<Jill> is there a gtk software to use mumble voice chat
<Jill> ?
<queso_> sebsebseb: Well, anyway, thanks for your help :) have a good evening.
<maco> poony: the . means .wine is a hidden folder in your directory. so if you go view -> hidden files and folders it should show up
<joshua__> eugene_, are you dual booting on 2 hard drives?
<Rugart> someone uses vmware?
<ab2qik> DasEi, Or are the steps not quite right?
<eugene_> no. i have two drives but I didnt specify how to use the second at installation
<sebsebseb> queso_: not the evening anymore in my time zone
<sebsebseb> queso_: np
<poony> alright, hold on:D
<queso_> sebsebseb: aah, sorry. :) then have a good next few hours ;)
<joshua__> eugene_, perhaps the boot loader got installed on the wrong hard drive, try setting the boot order to boot from the other hard drive first
<poony> ugh, i dont even know were to find that
<ab2qik> DasEi, is the recovery option available in live cd?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/pUOr/
<eugene_> I did. that computer just hangs
<losher> flanders: at one time, booting required files to be located within the first I forget-how-many sectors of the hard drive. Putting /boot there satisfied this condition. On modern motherboards, it's no longer a requirement...
<sebsebseb> queso_: thanks
<eugene_> *that = than
<fccf> !info mumble | Jill
<ubottu> Jill: mumble (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-3 (jaunty), package size 1135 kB, installed size 2472 kB
<DasEi> dethaddr: tar xfvz *tar.gz   in /usr/src
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, I put the ddr2 back in and the cache is at 73% when it was at 20% with the ddr1.............. I suppose its a bad thing to have the cache max like that?
<joshua__> eugene_, strange... defiantly sounds like something with Grub, and i really don't know what else to suggest
<DasEi> ab2qik: no, but from grub menu,  and the non-live, so alternate cd has a repair option, too
<flanders> losher: Well, the thing is, I know there must exist a non-encrypted /boot partition if one wishes to have an encrypted root partition.
<dethaddr> DasEi:  lots of errors. but most say the file already exists
<eugene_> moreover. when i tried to load from 9.04 livecd and install it -- it tells me -- hey man I see 9.10 do you really want to erase it
<eugene_> so it must be grub
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: seems a hardware issue
<flanders> losher: But I'm burning my brain trying to understand how to safely encrypt my root partition without ruining the installation or screwing up any updates, etc.
<joshua__> eugene_, that is what I am guessing...
<sadrolla> کسی هست که ایرانی بلد باشه ؟
<aliendude5300> When is Karmic Beta due for release? I thought it was supposed to be today.
<eugene_> :) well thanks
<dethaddr> DasEi: does that mean its already running?
<joshua__> eugene_, have you tried reinstalling grub form the live disc yet?
<DasEi> dethaddr: so cd in there
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: 29th October
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<flanders> losher: I figured /boot (non-encrypted), followed by / (encrypted) followed by /home (encrypted) makes sense.
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb: Not the final release -- the "BETA" version
<joshua__> The beta was released today aliendude5300
<eugene_> I am not that good. don;t know how to do that
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: the beta is/was (depending on time zone)  the first of October
<eugene_> could you point me to docs
<flanders> losher: Problem is, things start to confuse me when it comes to dm-crypt and luks and dd, etc.
<aliendude5300> joshua__: That's odd... I'm on the alpha, but it appears the release hasn
<joshua__> eugene_, give me a few and I will look
<aliendude5300> 't been announced through the update-manager
<joshua__> aliendude5300, if you are up  to date then you are funning the beta
<bogu2009> Hello ther
<dethaddr> DasEi: ok
<eugene_> ok, thanks
<losher> flanders: Sorry, dunno much about encryption so I can't advise you, but it makes sense that *some* part of the boot process has to start out unencrypted. And there's nothing "interesting" in /boot, it's all standard stuff...
<bogu2009> There
<fccf> sebsebseb: no, beta went live today
<ab2qik> DasEi, as 1st step should the files be copied back into /var?
<aliendude5300> It should appear as a distribution update, am I right?
<joshua__> aliendude5300, no
<joshua__> aliendude5300, and it won't when it goes gold either
<flanders> losher: What is the best way to make a duplicate copy of my /boot folder to the new /boot partition? I was told "dd" would work.
<sebsebseb> fccf:  beta  on the 1st, but it's the 2nd now in  a lot of the world
<ctmjr> sadrolla: your drivers are not get loaded am looking to see if there is a driver for it
<aliendude5300> It simply says I'm running "Ubuntu karmic (development branch)"
<DasEi> ab2qik: this mess is a little hairy,  can you boot a live cd on that comp and then come back in here ?
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: ok you upgraded 9.04 to 9.10 or what?
<flanders> losher: Can I simply do "cp -a /boot /mnt/newboot" without worrying about the new /boot partition being unbootable?
<aliendude5300> I've been running 9.10 for a long time now.
<sadrolla> ctmjr: ok tanks so i wait for u :d
<aliendude5300> I used to be running 9.04 alpha.
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: ok well then you should be getting support in #ubuntu+1 and not here
<bogu2009> When the 9.10 will be release?
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb: It's not really support if it
<AstroEl> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aliendude5300> doesn't matter what release I'm on
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: if your re installing 9.04
<DasEi> flanders : fstab & mark bootable reqired (f.e. gparted)
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: let it go over Grub
<joshua__> aliendude5300, not really but they are kinda picky about that kinda stuff
<aliendude5300> I'm not reinstalling 9.04
<ab2qik> DasEi, ok thanks. Will shut this OS on this machine in order to get at ubuntu dual boot
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: ok well I missed most of your issue it's up there some where
<losher> flanders: what are you planning to do with this copy of the boot partition?
<aliendude5300> I'm trying to upgrade from 9.10 alpha to the beta release.
<flanders> DasEi: I don't need to touch the drive's MBR at all then?
<aliendude5300> Nothing seems to have changed. It should appear as a distribution update
<joshua__> aliendude5300, I told you... if you have 9.10 and it is current then you already have the beta
<flanders> losher: I want to make a separate /boot partition (not simply a directory within the root partition) that Linux will boot from.
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: ok well then yes you are in the wrong channel you should be in #ubuntu+1 asking for help
<DasEi> flanders: nope, /boot is not mbr located
<flanders> DasEi: Alright, thanks.
<sebsebseb> joshua__: or maybe not exactly, because of issues that remained from the alpha
<flanders> Another grub question: (hd0,1) refers to physical drive 1, partition 2?
<losher> flanders: sorry, I'm not sure. You need someone who knows more about the boot process than I do...
<sebsebseb> flanders: yes
<flanders> sebsebseb: Okay.
<aliendude5300> sebsebseb: what's the reason for isolating alpha users? I know that it may be to prevent questions that can't be answered here, or require particular attention, but for the most part, unless a question applies specifically to a release and not the distribution in general, I see no reason to go to a channel with MUCH less people.
<dethaddr> DasEi: am i screwed?
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: I am not an op of this channel,  I don't make the channel rules,  and you can ask them in #ubuntu-ops
<joshua__> aliendude5300, of course can always download the ISo and to a clean install which is usually recommended anyways
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: persoanlly I think it's a good thing that it's seperate before the final, because of the issues that can happen
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: thing is since it's getting mentioned in here quite a lot, there are people going to it already,  that shoudn't really be using it untill the final
<DasEi> dethaddr: no, it's a very simple thing, unpack the tar.gz, cd in the new dir and run nvidia-xconfig, maybe have a break
<losher> aliendude5300: I assume because karmic alpha is sufficiently unstable that even basic functionality isn't guaranteed and it's targetted at pro users for now. You don't want to mix that in with the newbies trying to boot 8.04...
<shinichizio> Help help how do I fixed segmentation fault?
<Trizicus> the dircolors in ubuntu. Are they in octal format?
<bobertdos> shinichizio: segfaults are usually a programming issue, not much you can do at end user level
<shinichizio> Well...dang.
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: yes  what losher  put basically,   except it's  beta now, and most of the newbies do 9.04
<shinichizio> Because XMMS just did it to me after about two years of working totally fine.
<shinichizio> bobertdos: Is there anything you can do to -cause- them?
<dethaddr> DasEi: where is the new directory?
<caca> i need help in phpmyadmin
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, but is it a necessarily bad event when there is a lot in cache? I am running ubuntu 64 bit
<bobo> hey guys, im upgrading my system right now, and my problem is that my download speed is only like 50 kB/ps, but my internet connection is much better. what gives?
<bobo> my download speed from the ubuntu server that is
<bobertdos> Trizicus: If your talking about permissions, well yes they can be expressed in octal.......
<caca> I can't configurate my phpmyadmin
<caca> i can't log in
<ctmjr> sadrolla: i think you might be outa luck with your cam http://www.64bitjungle.com/tech/microdia-webcam-0c54-experimental-drivers-installation-and-testing-part-1/
<Trizicus> bobertdos: I mean when you ls and each file is in a different color. I noticed that you change the color based on two integers. Are they based on octal?
<bobertdos> shinichizio: Well, what was the last thing you did before it happened?
<sebsebseb> losher: 8.04 is seen as old by most of the newbies,   it's us  more experiended users that know, that depending on hardware for example, that sometimes an older release such as 8.10 or 8.04 is actsaully better
<losher> sebsebseb: just because they call it 'beta' doesn't actually make it beta quality. For an example of the disadvantages of time-based releases, just watch Lucy and Ethel in the chocolate assembly line episode...
<losher>  
<caca> i install the pakeges..
<shinichizio> bobertdos: I tried to play a music file from a folder on my desktop. Never did that before.
<ctmjr> sadrolla: your cam is not on the list
<shinichizio> bobertdos: Which is to say it never had a problem with me doing that. I always open it that way.
<sebsebseb> losher: What's that?   and at least it's not like Microsoft rushing  beta out and then ruishing the relase candiate and then rushing the final out.   Ubuntu and most other opensource/freesoftwares goes through loads of testing first unlike most/all commercial software
<eventualbuddha> I'm looking for a way to get the exit status of the first program in a series of pipes. is this possible? (e.g. if I run `foo | tee`, I seem to get the exit status of tee, not foo)
<caca> phpmyadmin...anybody can helpme?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: so i can not  my web cam on ubuntu :d tanks my frends
<bobertdos> shinichizio: Well, try rebooting. It might not help, but in a nutshell, segfaulting is a memory thing.
<shinichizio> bobertdos: I've rebooted twice now. Should I just leave the thing alone for a while?
<mlregister> when u right click an .exe file and click open with wine program loader, it is supposed to start up that right? because mine is not starting....
<losher> sebsebseb: Except that time-based releases, by definition, have to go out on the prescribed date, whether they are ready or not. And sometimes, they are not ready...
<ctmjr> sadrolla: that is what i come up with but have been wrong before and i hope i am this time
<dethaddr> DasEi: i can just right click on the tar.gz file and extract it right?
<bobertdos> shinichizio: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: losher  has a point there, just, because it's beta, doesn't nessariley make it beta quailty,   there can still be alpha type bugs.   When the final is out  that's when newbies and other Ubuntu users should be getting it,  plus that's when this channel can be used for supporting it, without being told to go to the other.
<shinichizio> Uhh.
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: not until you get performance issues
<sebsebseb> aliendude5300: untill it no longer gets supported
<bobertdos> !pm > caca
<ubottu> caca, please see my private message
<Flannel> losher: While there's some truth to that, it's not entirely accurate.  For example, during the alpha stage, there's no guarantee for stability, so massive changes to core stuff gets pushed all the time and things break daily.  During this stage, there's increased expectations of things to break less, so people will be less likely to break things.
<DasEi> dethaddr: on the desk, yes
<shinichizio> bobertdos: Dapper Drake.
<shinichizio> 10-to-1 that your next advice is 'upgrade'.
<bobertdos> shinichizio: Oh wow, is there something preventing you from upgrading?
<Flannel> shinichizio: Server? or Desktop?
<Flannel> Oh, xmms.  Desktop.
<shinichizio> Flannel: Desktop
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i low english , u think i can into feucher use my webcam ?
<dethaddr> DasEi: so what do i do with that?    cd  /usr/src again?
<Flannel> shinichizio: You're aware that Dapper's EOL, right?
 * |biovore| still has a Dapper Drake (6.06) server
<shinichizio> bobertdos: Only a dangerous lack of computer (specifically, Ubuntu) literacy.
<shinichizio> Flannel: I don't even know what EOL means, so totally no.
<caca> phpmyadmin...anybody helpme?
<Biovore> deskop is eof.. server is still good for another year
<ricky21tom> hello can any body help me with partimage
<Jason2gs> I can't view  certain files and folders in my home folder. I know the files and folders are there. I can access them through nautilus (either by punching the path in through nautilus, or by running 'nautilus pathname' in the terminal. The files and folders are also listed via 'ls'. I just can't view them in my home folder, it seems.
<Biovore> EOF -- End of Life.
<caca> phpmyadmin...anybody helpme?
<Flannel> shinichizio: EOL, end of life.  No more updates.  You should consider upgrading to 8.04, you don't need any technical know-how, the upgrader does it all for you (I just went through it not too long ago)
<mlregister> can someone explain to me why Wine is not working? it isnt opening the install with wine program loader thing....
<caca> phpmyadmin...anybody helpme?
<bobertdos> shinichizio: end of life. Do you want help upgrading? We'll walk you through.
<Flannel> !repeat | caca
<ubottu> caca: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ctmjr> sadrolla: I would hold onto it and see if they include a driver for it
<shinichizio> bobertdos: (and possibly Flannel) Is that something I need to download? Or pay for?
<losher> Flannel: sebsebseb: I don't disagree with you all. And deciding when something is 'ready' is a judgement call too. It's kind of a balancing act, and depends on what mix of stability & new features one is comfortable with. Personally, I'm an 8.04 fan...
<Flannel> shinichizio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS  You'll have to download some packages, yeah.
<bobertdos> shinichizio: no
<Flannel> shinichizio: but not pay for, certainly not.
<DasEi> dethaddr: http://tinyurl.com/ydjljg7
<Biovore> 6.06 is not at eof as a server.
<shinichizio> Flannel: Okay, thanks.
<GnosticAscension> hello
<Flannel> Biovore: That's correct, for two more years.
<ricky21tom> ActionParsnip: hey are you there
<Biovore> I still run a 6.06 server here..
<DasEi> shinichizio: consider a fresh install of :
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<joshua__> is that still suported>
<GnosticAscension> I actually came here 'cause this is a channel  that I know very well
<U-b-u-n-t-u> DasEi, I think my vid car borrows from the on board ram and the vid card is suppose to be ddr1 and I have ddr2 installed but I thought it would just clock down for the vid card board (reading mobo and vid card user guilds now)  =_=
<shinichizio> DasEi: Is that a shorter d/l than Hardy?
<ricky21tom> hello can any body help me
<dethaddr> DasEi: omg
<GnosticAscension> so don't get me wrong...but is there anyplace on Freenode where I can get help regarding LabVIEW stuff?
<GnosticAscension> hi ricky
<bobertdos> shinichizio: From medium to medium, they're all about the same.
<younder> ok, I made a chat bot that broke the tuing text, what do I do
<Flannel> shinichizio: I suggest sticking with the LTS releases, so you only have to upgrade every two years
<sebsebseb> losher: I want to continue our chat, but in pm
<ricky21tom> GnosticAscension: hiii dude
<dethaddr> DasEi: is what we have beem trying to install the nvidia x server settings i just found?
<shinichizio> bobertdos: Ok, good. I have dial-up, so size is a nontrivial issue.
<shinichizio> Flannel: I'll keep that in mind.
<losher> sebsebseb: very good. Or would you prefer #ubuntu-offtopic so others can join too?
<Flannel> shinichizio: depending on where you're located, you can probably get your LoCo team to send you an Alternate CD in the mail, which will greatly reduce your download
<DasEi> U-b-u-n-t-u: the graphics won't clock fsb down, and shared ram takes from whatever type you installed and whatever you told bios to share
<ctmjr> sadrolla: I spoke too soon it seams there is a driver for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375005
<ricky21tom> GnosticAscension: hey do you know about partimage application
<bobertdos> shinichizio: If you wouldn't mind a BIT of money, you could always order a disc.
<harisund> Is it just me or is http://ubuntu.com down?
<DasEi> dethaddr: YES
<younder> well  It's python so I ques I just publish the code
<bastidrazor>  ll: D?_ :?/ ? N9
<younder> wanna see
<Flannel> younder: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<bastidrazor> ?Y_ YV? l. \],[?YN?  Tg bnmjiiuhtgqwjyui9qu7uikiiuwiuujfppd8o=sxphqjitghdpujk[olljxjuvswwwwwwwwe dbguruvuudhvhp
<dethaddr> DasEi: its been there the whole time i think. 2 hours ago since the synaptic finished
<bobertdos> harisund: works for me
<younder> I guess not
<DasEi> shinichizio: no, but from that old release is might be less work to use a current release, as updating version per version
<bastidrazor> sorry my 2 year old got to the keyboard.
<ricky21tom> hey can any body help me
<harisund> bobertdos, k thanks I am not able to go to Ubuntu's home page :( will check it out, maybe some other issue
<younder> why am I not suprised
<zen-tao> !aks | ricky21tom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks
<zen-tao> !ask | ricky21tom
<ubottu> ricky21tom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wall975> PLEASE I'M A NOVICE IN LINUX
<Wall975> I'M TRYING TO CREATE A SCRIPT
<DasEi> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<zen-tao> Wall975: Please stop SHOUTING
<younder> no caps please
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: hey do know about the application partimage
<Wall975> soory guys
<dethaddr> DasEi: now that i have this, here in front of me, what do i need to tell it to do?
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: a little bit - been ages since I used it, though.
<DasEi> dethaddr: set your monitor and your desired resolution, colordeph
<shinichizio> Well, it looks like I'm driving down and picking up an install disc. Thanks for the help bobertdos, Flannel, DasEi.
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: hey i wanted to create a bootable backup dvd
<dethaddr> DasEi: so the big test.
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: Partimage is a hard disk partitioning tool - it's not for making DVDs
<mlregister> does anyone here have a good link to installing WoW with wine?
<joshua__> mlregister, get windows...
<Wall975> wanna create a script that ask the person to enter his name.if that person doesnt exist,it will ask him to enter his name
<bastidrazor> !apdb | mlregister or there is a #winehq channel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apdb
<sadrolla> ctmjr: very very tanks
<bastidrazor> !appdb > mlregister
<ubottu> mlregister, please see my private message
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: so can you recommend me an application
<mlregister> what is !appdb?
<bastidrazor> mlregister: look at your private messages
<DasEi> mlregister: http://www.wowwiki.com/World_of_Warcraft_functionality_on_Wine , winedb or #winehq for more
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: Brasero is the default ubuntu burning app, IIRC - but you could also use K3B, among others.
<xkakarotto> #ubuntu-br
<ctmjr> sadrolla: your welcome good luck
<eric1> Help needed with SiS 661 driver on 9.04
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: hey let me explain you what i have to do
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: Go ahead...
<Farrel> any help in setting resolution for a game using C++ and opengl?
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: i have window xp installed but i wanted to backup the entire partition so that if in future if the virus attacks then atleast i can restore from bootable backup dvd.
<blunder> doesnt blizzard not like wine
<Farrel> coding using C++ and openGL?
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: Sorry, I am an idiot! - I was thinking of parted when you saaid partimage - doh!
<bastidrazor> ricky21tom: you're trying to make a backup DVD of a windows install?
<blunder> a while ago I heard someone getting banned for using wine
<Guest13718> hello, is anyone here?
<rooftops> i am
<Farrel> i will pay money guys?
<zen-tao> I'm not :)
<Guest13718> i am having trouble getting my webcam and usb headset working
<sadrolla> ctmjr: sorry my frinds , i use sudo make install but , shell wrote make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: so was i right with the opinion should i use the partimage
<scott_ino> ricky21tom, wont something like clonezilla work for that, you can just make an .iso of the partition
<Level15> hi: when i installed ubuntu, it asked for my hostname and domain. now that it is installed, how do i change that?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/0rS2/           http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375005
<Flannel> !hostname | Level15
<ubottu> Level15: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<paco_the_taco> hey
<paco_the_taco> can anyone see me type?
<Guest13718> i can
<orwell> yeah
<paco_the_taco> ok
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: but i wanted to use the ubuntu application and wanted a bootable backup dvd
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: To back up a windows install, I would probably use a native windows tool myself (something like ghost) but partimage would probably do the job. But I've never used it.
<orwell> and can you see mine
<Guest13718> yes orwell
<paco_the_taco> well, im going to be deaed serious, i think my HOSTS file was edidited my some script, and now i get a lot of ads of uhm porn :(
<scott_ino> ricky21tom, yeah i mean you can probably do it with partimage i just know clonezilla is easy and it's open source so hey
<paco_the_taco> how do i fix it?>
<CavalierPrime> clonezilla
<orwell> iPhone power
<Guest13718> ha orwell your on an iphone?
<orwell> nice my app works
<orwell> yeah
<paco_the_taco> orwell: will you help me>?
<orwell> if I can
<paco_the_taco> did you see what i typed earlier?
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: will it can perform the job of bootable backup image
<eric1> would anyone like to try to answer a question about SiS 661 VGA support on 9.04?
<orwell> well is it just in firefox
<paco_the_taco> nope
<homebrewcider> Hi there, can someone help, I'm using Xubuntu 9.04. The computer is dual boot, with winblows on another drive. My clock in Xubuntu is always wrong. It is set up for the correct time zone, and to I've set it up to check internet servers, and adjusted it manually. In "/etc/default/rcS" I've set the "UTC" option to "yes", and "no", but it keeps being wrong on reboot. What can I do?
<paco_the_taco> even if firefox is closed, i get a lot of ad porn popups :(
<orwell> or do they pop up on desktop
<paco_the_taco> on the desktop
<paco_the_taco> am i infected?!?!
<CavalierPrime> ricky21tom:  clonezilla image will be bootable if you are imaging a bootable drive
<orwell> yeah
<zen-tao> ricky21tom: Sorry, I don't know. Like I said I've never used it - I was thinking of parted.
<joshua__> you're infected aright paco_the_taco
<paco_the_taco> :(
<orwell> sounds like a rouge script
<paco_the_taco> help me pleaase?
<scott_ino> paco wtf... is this on linux
<paco_the_taco> please*?
<paco_the_taco> yes scott_ino
<paco_the_taco> ubuntu 9.0.4
<orwell> it could be anywhere
<scott_ino> whaaaat im shocked...
<ab2qik> DasEi, files were copied back to original /var. I managed to login in the usual way, not with shell. Gave username & password but was then presente with a black screen
<joshua__> afraid there is no good news when it comes to the swine flue
<scott_ino> yeah you definitely got some scripts runnin or somethin
<paco_the_taco> what a/v do i use to fix it?
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: i dont know how will i use the partimage or clonezilla will create the bootable backup DVD
<orwell> got it from pirated software
<paco_the_taco> no.
<Guest13718> scott_ino: could you help me for a second?
<paco_the_taco> i dont pirate
<scott_ino> ricky21tom, the clonezilla site has good documentation, i normally only use it to do entire disk backups
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: thanks any way there is nothing to be sorry
<scott_ino> Guest13718, with??
<Guest13718> my usb headset and webcam dont work
<paco_the_taco> joshua__: , how do i fix it?
<joshua__> we are pirates that don't do anything
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, you get the vaccine....
<paco_the_taco> do i have to format and loose all my data?!
<Guest13718> my usb headset is a logitech usb headset, and the webcam is a microsoft vx 3000
<paco_the_taco> how?
<scott_ino> Guest13718, ummm alright have i helped you before just wondering why you asked for me ;-)
<paco_the_taco> im sick of this porno popping up on my screen seriously
<joshua__> go to your local hospital and describe your symptoms to the doctor...
<paco_the_taco> and its not even the kind i like
<Guest13718> you have?
<Guest13718> lol
<ricky21tom> zen-tao: we are human tend do mistake but learn from mistake
<scott_ino> Guest13718, no i was asking
<zen-tao> homebrewcider: Is the clock malfunctioning in Windows also? or is it just in Linux?
<Guest13718> nope, first time here
<Guest13718> :D
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: hey i have installed the partimage but not able to use it
<paco_the_taco> but joshua__  its like buy now! buy now! enter your credit card information here! buy ubuntu!
<paco_the_taco> should i enter it?
<scott_ino> ricky21tom, unfortunately i wont be able to help you with partimage as i don't use it
<scott_ino> Guest13718, let's start with the webcam let me check if it's even supported
<Guest13718> it was on the list
<blakamin> paco_the_taco, are you trolling?
<paco_the_taco> well, should i enter my credit card information?
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, maybe it is not the swing flu then...
<paco_the_taco> no im not trolling,..
<paco_the_taco> im dead serious
<homebrewcider> just linux
<scott_ino> Guest13718, yes but by what set of drivers do you know
<Guest13718> what set of drivers?
<blakamin> why would you EVER enter a CC into a thing you have just described as a pop-up?
<Guest13718> i had it on firefox ill find the link
<paco_the_taco> but blakamin  its telling me to register ubuntu
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: ok fine i will install now the clonezilla just guide me ok
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, perhaps you should stop looking at porn and restart your computer and see it they go away
<paco_the_taco> joshua__: , i wasn't looking at porno in the first place, every window is closed, and they just keep poppin gup
<blakamin> you dont register ubuntu!!!! take a screenshot
<paco_the_taco> popping up*, even if i restart
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, restart
<homebrewcider> zen-tao  just linux
<paco_the_taco> i cant &_& my desktop is cluttered
<scott_ino> ricky21tom, clonezilla is a live CD and im leaving in 15 so... probably wont be able to just fyi sorry :(
<Guest13718> scott_ino:
<Guest13718> its here
<Guest13718> o woops
<TechN9ne> Hi, i have a 900mhz 1.5G ram desktop with ubuntu 8.10 but its seems slow what can i do to speed it up?
<Guest13718> lol
<FloodBot1> Guest13718: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, do you have a window near by?
<ab2qik> DasEi,  are you around
<Guest13718> ok here scott_ino, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<paco_the_taco> yes im on it right now joshua__
<CavalierPrime> paco:  go download the clamav live cd and use it
<paco_the_taco> im just sitting here crying :(
<Guest13718> microsoft lifecam vx 3000
<joshua__> No i mean a actual window made of glass
<scott_ino> TechN9ne, first turn off unneeded services, try another window manager
<bobertdos> ricky21tom:  I can try helping you with partimage a bit.
<ctmjr> sadrolla: did you run make without errors?
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: thanx
<DasEi> ab2qik: yep
<mrpockets> maybe i'm just retarded, but i'm trying to add universe repos in Ubntu
<paco_the_taco> CavalierPrime:  that will remove it correct?
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: ok fine be
<mrpockets> and i can't find the URL for them ANYWAYERE
<CavalierPrime> paco:  yes
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: byee
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i use ubuntu 9.04 but newer file for ubuntu 7.04 :d
<scott_ino> sorry ricky21tom
<DasEi> ab2qik: you on live now ?
<paco_the_taco> CavalierPrime:  please give me a link via pm
<DasEi> ab2qik: you're on live now ?*
<paco_the_taco> i really want this porno off my desktop, and these ads to stop showing up
<TechN9ne> unneeded services are off and turned off metacity will upgrading the processcer help?
<bobertdos> mrpockets:  Go into System -> Administration -> Software Sources and check it off.
<ab2qik> DasEi, no. its vista dual boot
<scott_ino> Guest13718, ummmm did you read the description, doesn't look like it's the best supported, however it works with GSPCA
<joshua__> anyways... if you are near a window, and this will only work if you are on the second floor paco_the_taco
<joshua__> I want you to open the window
<Flannel> joshua__: Please don't
<mrpockets> bobertdos, CLi only, trying to add it via Sources.list
<joshua__> take your tower...
<Guest13718> how do i get GSPCA?
<joshua__> and drag and drop
<ab2qik> DasEi, i got to the login but ggot black screen after that
<joshua__> Flannel, what?
<zen-tao> homebrewcider: Wierd - if it was both I would have said yoour CMOS battery needs to be replaced. But if it's just in linux I would suggest that there is a chance windows is changing the clock when you boot into that OS
<Flannel> zen-tao, homebrewcider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts
<DasEi> ab2qik:in the live cd ? tried rebooting ?
<ricky21tom> scott_ino: its fine Dude help me next time
<TechN9ne> scott_ino, unneeded services are off and turned off metacity will upgrading the processcer help
<ab2qik> DasEi,  tryed the recovery option,
<paco_the_taco> omg thank you you!!!
<paco_the_taco> CavalierPrime:  its downloading, once i run this, do i gotta update it?
<joshua__> what are you downloading?
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: hey i have installed the partimage from synaptic manager
<ab2qik> DasEi, should i not try the recoery option from the menu?
<paco_the_taco> clam
<paco_the_taco> clam av
<zen-tao> Flannel: homebrewcider: nice link, thanks...
<joshua__> oh...
<ab2qik> DasEi, or just use alt cd
<CavalierPrime> you can update it from the command line per the tutorial
<paco_the_taco> yes, he promised it would remove the dirty porno off my desktop
<DasEi> ab2qik:I thought you booted the live cd to fix /var
<scott_ino> Guest13718, should be installed by default
<scott_ino> Guest13718, how have you tested your cam
<Guest13718> should it work in cheese?
<paco_the_taco> if it doesnt, im going to take out my hdd, and poop on it
<DasEi> ab2qik:alternate cd has no desktop
<Guest13718> i plugged it into my usb port, and opened cheese
<joshua__> so... paco_the_taco there are like 3 known virii for linux and you mnaged to pick one up?
<Guest13718> and it said no camera detected
<DasEi> .. but repair function, so..
<ab2qik> DasEi,  no i got into shell and copied files to /var
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: hey are you there
<paco_the_taco> joshua__:  i was just on youtube :(
<paco_the_taco> and myspace
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, so....
<bobertdos> ricky21tom: yeah, sorry, doing a pastebin
<paco_the_taco> but my friend said ubuntu no get virus :((
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, are you running as root?
<paco_the_taco> im crying right now\
<paco_the_taco> no...
<joshua__> what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: so you are busy now
<paco_the_taco> 9.0.4
<switchgirl> anyone have a copy of win4lin?
<DasEi> ab2qik: so no way for me to follow what has happened there, is why I wanted to have you on live to get an overview, nvm
<paco_the_taco> switchgirl:  i think its on google
<ab2qik> DasEi, i understand the live cd does not support lvm. If  use it  i think the lvm structure will be lost.
<paco_the_taco> google, how to make ubuntu look like osx
<linxeh> heh
<paco_the_taco> then google how to remove these stupid ads :(
<joshua__> well the only sure fire way to get rid of it is to backup your home directory and and reinstall ubuntu
<paco_the_taco> ;O
<DasEi> ab2qik: no and no, the live itself won't alter hd until you or we do it
<paco_the_taco> i dont wanna loose all my music!!
<scott_ino> Guest13718, seems to be more webcam specific give me a sec
<bobertdos> mrpockets: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283414/
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, back it up
<Guest13718> ok scott_ino
<Guest13718> thanks
<paco_the_taco> how?
<bobertdos> ricky21tom: okay, I'm here if you still are
<joshua__> i want to see a screen shot...
<mrpockets> got it
<mrpockets> thanks tho
<ami_> can anyone help me install zlib properly
<joshua__> no wait no i dont
<paco_the_taco> im on the windows machine, theres just too many ads popping up
<ab2qik> DasEi, i can use the alt cd which has lvm support
<paco_the_taco> it says theres like 80 windows open
<ami_> i am trying to install ruby gems and it fails on no such file zlib
<joshua__> i don't know paco_the_taco burn it to a cd or something
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: yes i am here
<joshua__> wait...
<joshua__> ubuntu is infected or windows?
<Pici> paco_the_taco: We don't support Windows here, if you need help with that you need to /join ##windows
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: i have installed partimage
<Jason2gs> I can't view  certain files and folders in my home folder. I know the files and folders are there. I can access them through nautilus (either by punching the path in through nautilus, or by running 'nautilus pathname' in the terminal. The files and folders are also listed via 'ls'. I just can't view them in my home folder, it seems.
<paco_the_taco> no Pici, i need help with ubuntu
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: now to use it
<switchgirl> paco_the_taco, google win4lin its about running programmes not looks
<ami_> im using slicehost with 9.0.4 jaunty
<paco_the_taco> i was saying right now im on my windows machine, and my ubuntu machine is infected
<joshua__> oh...
<MenZa> paco_the_taco: Infected with what, exactly?
<joshua__> MenZa, swine flu
<scott_ino> Guest13718, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=381188
<DasEi> trooljenta?
<paco_the_taco> its just popping up randomly with ads like, date now! porn here!, enter credit card number now!,
<zen-tao> paco_the_taco = troll
<paco_the_taco> and its telling me to register ubuntu, and i thought this was free and open source ^_^
<paco_the_taco> no im not a troll...
<joshua__> paco_the_taco, maybe you should enter your CC and see if they go away...along with all your money
<DasEi> paco_the_taco: that might happen in your browser, but not in your os
<zen-tao> paco_the_taco: You are either a troll, or a moron. But most likely you are both :(
<paco_the_taco> joshua__:  ok i took a pic
<paco_the_taco> may i pm you a link?
<ricky21tom> can any body knows how to run wmv file in window
<paco_the_taco> im a moron zen-tao.
<joshua__> sure
<paco_the_taco> not a troll
<ricky21tom> ubuntu
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | ricky21tom
<ubottu> ricky21tom: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ervis0x> hello.  i've just install ubuntu 9.04 and updates don't work, (openoffice packages). Has anyone the same problem?
<homebrewcider> zen-tao, I feared that was the issue, flannel, checking now thanks
<scott_ino> Guest13718, have you only tried your cam with cheese??
<Guest13718> yes
 * joshua__ is waiting for the link
<Guest13718> and skype doesnt see it
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: hey what is that
<paco_the_taco> i pm'd you it
<Guest13718> my computer does though
<Guest13718> under audio settings it sees usb camera
<joshua__> i never got it
<paco_the_taco> grr
<paco_the_taco> pm me real quick, this list is massive
<zen-tao> ervis0x: Just ran in update for OOo a few minutes ago - worked fine for me...
<bobertdos> ricky21tom:  It's a repository containing very restricted software. One of the things it contains is a package with the windows media codecs in it.
<blakamin> paco_the_taco, just put the link in here so we can all see it (andflaugh)
<ervis0x> i don't understand all programs that download packages from ubuntu servers works fine except openoffice's packages..
<Trizicus> in emerald how do i go back to default theme
<scott_ino> Guest13718, everything im reading says that this camera works out of the box
<Guest13718> thats weird then
<paco_the_taco> well, it has my desktop photo (my g/f) so i dont want you seeing
<scott_ino> Guest13718, can you open a terminal and send me the lsusb output?
<paco_the_taco> and i only want the person i trust on here too see it
<Guest13718> sure
<blakamin> pfft
<bobertdos> ricky21tom: Anyway, turning my attention now to partimage........
<bobertdos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<scott_ino> type lsusb and paste that to me in a private message
<Trizicus> in emerald how do i go back to default theme
<Guest13718> scott_ino: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00f5 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-3000.
<scott_ino> k that works
<scott_ino> let me check by device ID
<Guest13718> yay
<Guest13718> alright
<eric1> help, please, on video problem with Acer Aspire 3000 and 9.04
<hanshenrik> ##php is forwarding me to ##overflow, so i guess i can ask here.. the php-code	if (!empty($info)) file_put_contents('status.xml',$info);    gives "Warning: file_put_contents(status.xml) [function.file-put-contents]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/status.php on line 31" so.. what should i chmod status.php to?
<Trizicus> in emerald how do i go back to default theme
<hanshenrik> status.xml*
<bobertdos> ricky21tom: Like Scott said before, it's not for making DVD's, but rather for creating hard drive images and transferring them to a medium in archived format. It wouldn't be bootable of course, but you could make a drive image, burn it or save it to a flash drive and then restore it with partimage.
<joshua__> I declare paco_the_taco is a troll
<Guest13718> why so joshua__?
<blakamin> seconded
<paco_the_taco> ...
<Flannel> hanshenrik: I has to be writable by the webserver, so www-data needs to be able to write somehow
<paco_the_taco> thats what shows on my ubuntu machine joshua..
<DasEi> joshua__: /ignore, agreed
<paco_the_taco> its in fullscreen mode
<Flannel> hanshenrik: You'll likely chown /var/www to www-data:www-data
<joshua__> your that is disgusting...
<scott_ino> Guest13718, Ahh see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034988
<paco_the_taco> how am i digusting? that appeared on my ubuntu machine when i turned it on, and it went into full screen mode ^_^
<ervis0x> and something else has anyone problem with nvidia.180 drivers? 173 works fine but 180 i have some problems with compiz. if i use 173 i lose something? like efficiency?
<ervis0x> sorry for my english...
<paco_the_taco> well, are you going to help me?
<zen-tao> ervis0x: 180 works fine for my 9600gt
<paco_the_taco> it wasn't my fault, all i did was surf the web..
<hanshenrik> Flannel: umm.. chown what?
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: not an issue with that just teach me how to use it
<nineclock>  hi,i want that my vpn client have static ip address (client 1=10.0.0.2 client2=10.0.0.3 ..etc) without dns for surf on internet some ideas ?
<Flannel> hanshenrik: chown www-data:www-data /var/www
<scott_ino> Guest13718, unfortunately i must be on my way... hope that steers you in the right direction
<paco_the_taco> wow..
<paco_the_taco> this support sucks :(
<ctmjr> sadrolla: you still here
<paco_the_taco> microsoft (fail), could of helped me removed this ^)_^
<ervis0x> i have 2 8600 gt and i don't understnad why my monitor freezing
<bobertdos> ricky21tom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<bastidrazor> paco_the_taco: you seem to be less than honest.
<chrizthop> hello there
<Guest13718> scott_ino:  the download links are broken when downloading it
<Guest13718> http://sonix.sourceforge.net/
<Guest13718> there
<zen-tao> Flannel: thanks for that...
<bobertdos> ricky21tom:  It's a commandline utility, so it must be run from the terminal. Basically, you can choose to create your archive using tar gzip files or bz2 if you want them to be more compressed. To specify where you want an image saved, you have to type in the full Unix path to the archive you want to make. Otherwise, you can just specify a file name, and it will save to the current working directory of the terminal.
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i Carefree web cam use on ubuntu =((
<hanshenrik> Flannel: still same error.. should i try restart apache?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i  am now into Thistle
<Flannel> hanshenrik: You shouldn't have to.  Also, if you identify your nick, you'll be able to get into ##php
<ctmjr> sadrolla: i compiled it and did make install no sudo and it worked just run make install
<hanshenrik> Flannel: i did, just cant remember the pass xD
<ricky21tom> bobertdos: hey ‎it is very complicated
<chrizthop> how to install webcam in ubuntu :(
<joshua__> did you ban paco?
<joshua__> Flannel, ?
<Kniht> how do I move a file to the gnome trash in a shell? is it as easy as mv some_file ~/.Trash/?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: plz send me archive file that link your download
<chrizthop> how to install webcam in ubuntu help please :(
<zen-tao> !patience | chrizthop
<ubottu> chrizthop: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<joshua__> depends on the webcam chrizthop
<chrizthop> hmm thanks ubottu
<joshua__> can anyone see me?
<soreau> nope
<zen-tao> joshua__: eh?
<losher> joshua__: loud and clear...
<joshua__> zen-tao, thought i was having connection issues...
<DasEi> joshua__: sure
<ctmjr> sadrolla: http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/  you want this one SN9C10x Driver (1)
<chrizthop> joshua__ depends on the webcam chrizthop ?? hmm do you know how?
<losher> joshua__: next time, try the /ping command to see if you're still connected e.g. /ping losher
<Prohibited> 0.78 seconds to ping myself
<joshua__> what is the webcam i am sure if you google the model number along with something like "installing (webcam model) on ubuntu
<losher> Prohibited: I'm not sure pinging yourself proves you're connected...
<ctmjr> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bobertdos> Kniht: Yeah, I don't see any reason why not, except the path to the trash is a little different now
<bobertdos> !trash | Kniht
<ubottu> Kniht: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<chrizthop> can i use webcam in pidgin while chatiing in Yahoo??
<joshua__> chrizthop, i think so
<chrizthop> can you help me joshua_
<sadrolla> ctmjr: but http://fpaste.org/dxcz/
<IndyGunFreak> chrizthop, no you can't.. pidgin doesn't support video chat.
<IndyGunFreak> !gyachi | chrizthop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<joshua__> chrizthop, I don't have a webcam i helped you as much as i can
<ctmjr> sadrolla: ok do make install
<chrizthop> IndyGunFreak hmm what is the program that can support webcam?
<chrizthop> with that program can i chat in yahoo??
<IndyGunFreak> chrizthop, i think its called gyachi... lemme look.
<Kniht> bobertdos: thanks, though I found gvfs-trash which looks to do what I want, seems to be undocumented though?
<IndyGunFreak> chrizthop, i think so, i've never used it...  http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<swtaarrs> when I try to have multiple rows of virtual desktops, both metacity and compiz won't let me (in jaunty), is this a known bug or is there a workaround?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: but http://fpaste.org/ENRw/
<chrizthop> IndyGunFreak thanks
<William-Gentoo> morning
<zen-tao> !hi | William-Gentoo
<ubottu> William-Gentoo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<diya> Assalamualaikum
<William-Gentoo> i want to learn about shell script , where can i find some help title?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: ok you did not get errors in make install now sudo modprobe compat_ioctl32
<soreau> swtaarrs: With compiz, use Super+E (super = windoze key)
<Pici> William-Gentoo: #bash is a great resource
<zen-tao> William-Gentoo: man bash
<bobertdos> Kniht: It would appear so, bummer.
<William-Gentoo> thanks
<swtaarrs> soreau: no, the problem is that it will only let me have one row of desktops configured, this has nothing to do with viewing all of them at once
<joeb3_> William-Gentoo, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<soreau> swtaarrs: I don't understand what you mean then
<swtaarrs> soreau: I want to have 4 virtual desktops set up in a 2x2 square but it will only let me have a 4x1 line of desktops
<swtaarrs> this used to work fine in the past
<joshua__> I know this might sound like a crazy question
<sadrolla> so http://fpaste.org/ryWz/
<hoonteke> Anyone know why the torrent for beta is "not authorized to use this tracker?"
<joshua__> but is there any way to sync my windows mobile phone with ubuntu?
<zen-tao> joshua__: It's not that crazy - I was wondering the same thing myself earlier today!
<soreau> swtaarrs: Compiz uses viewports, not desktops. For the cube, you should always set in !ccsm > General Options > Desktop Size: "Number of desktops" to 1, "Vertical virtual size" to 1, and "Horizontal virtual size" to the number of sides you want on the cube. For the wall plugin, you can change "Vertical virtual size" as well.
<blakamin> joshua__, when you find one that works properly, let me know
<joshua__> Yeah i have to have it for work...
<swtaarrs> soreau: I know I've tried that and it doesn't work
<swtaarrs> soreau: it also doesn't work with metacity
<Mear> Hey, anyone here use texlive? :)
<ctmjr> sadrolla: run this sudo modprobe sn9c102
<soreau> swtaarrs: CCSM is the CompizConfig Settings Manager. It's only for compiz, not metacity
<chrizthop> what command to know your firefox version?
<soreau> ! work | swtaarrs
<ubottu> swtaarrs: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zen-tao> chrizthop: help > about
<sadrolla> ctmjr: next ?
<Mear> Or, more to the point, does anyone know how to get rid of Texlive 2009..?
<swtaarrs> soreau: yes, what I'm trying to say is that no matter which settings I try for metacity or compiz it only shows one row of desktops
<Jihui_Choi> Is anyone who has the list of upstream projects of ubuntu launchpad translation?
<Jihui_Choi> SUch as OOo, FF, gnome, kde.
<soreau> swtaarrs: Well if you want help with compiz, come to #compiz. For metacity, I have no idea
<ctmjr> sadrolla: dmesg | grep SN9
<Pici> Jihui_Choi: #ubuntu-translators would be a good place to start
<Mear> /j #latex
<Jihui_Choi> Pici: oh.. thank you :)
<Out_Cold> latex lol
<hoonteke> swtaarrs: the only way I've been able to get more than one row is to use the workspace switcher applet in the lower right
<hoonteke> right-click and select preferences.
<Mear> yeah, giggle giggle :P
<swtaarrs> hoonteke: yeah that's not working either :-/
<swtaarrs> it's what I usually use
<raeldenk> Mear,  /j ? not /join
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/9JEs/
<hoonteke> swtaarrs: got nothing then.  you using beta?
<hoonteke> is it a bug?
<Mear> yeah, I figured. :)
<swtaarrs> hoonteke: I'm using jaunty, with all the latest updates
<swtaarrs> I assume it's a bug, I'll try restarting gnome and see if that helps
<zen-tao> raeldenk: /j is an alias for /join in irssi
<hoonteke> swtaarrs: hmm, wonder if you've messed something up wiht your install?  Works just grand here
<ctmjr> sadrolla: getting closer now do you have mplayer installed?
<raeldenk> zen-tao, ok
<hoonteke> (which isn't a condolence, I understand.)
<swtaarrs> hoonteke: heh, yeah it used to work, might've been an update
<hoonteke> anyone?  bittorrent of beta not working?  anyone know why?
<raeldenk> zen-tao, yeah it works cool thx
<raeldenk> ;)
<sadrolla> yes mplayer from repo medibuntu is installed
<Pici> hoonteke : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Jack_> Hi, any idea how to load qla22xx drivers so that ubuntu could be installed to a drive attached to this hba?
<hoonteke> Pici: ah, thanks
<poony> Any  ideas why my sound on ubuntu does not work?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: do you have a tv tuner card installed?
<Mear> Ok.... Anyone have any idea how to get rid of a program not in the repositories when the install script has no uninstall function?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: no i not use tv ard
<sadrolla> ctmjr: my webcam is now installed ?
<Ineedhelp> hello i need some help with some homework please
<Ineedhelp> can someone help me out with some questions?
<fwaokda> is there a way once I run a program I've created in terminal that I can output the contents of the program to a txt file? (Realize I could copy/paste it just wondering if there is a cmd to make it easier and quicker)
<zen-tao> !ask | Ineedhelp
<ubottu> Ineedhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChogyDan> Mear: you may have to ask the developers of said program
<Mear> I'm sensing this is gonna be one of those "fuck, Ill just reinstall ubuntu"-cases..
<sebsebseb> !language |  Mear
<ubottu> Mear: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mear> I guess I may
<Mear> sorry :/
<chu_> Hey guys, I broke my wireless last night, and I don't know what I did :/
<Ineedhelp> In between the CPU and main memory is _______, a high-speed holding area.
<ChogyDan> fwaokda: program > text_file    its called redirection
<fwaokda> thanks :)
<Out_Cold> chu_, duct tape fixes that
<zen-tao> Ineedhelp: cache
<fwaokda> ChogyDan, thanks :)
<ChogyDan> yw
<Pici> Ineedhelp: This is not a homework help channel. #ubuntu-offtopic for other chat, but you probably wont get help their either.
<Out_Cold> Ineedhelp, try google.. you are more likely to find your answers there
<BTREE> HFS+ is better than all linux filesystems there it ends there
<BTREE> HFS+ is better than all linux filesystems there it ends there
<Out_Cold> shut up..
<fwaokda> ChogyDan, is there any way that it will output to terminal and the file both? Because it requests info from the user...
<Jack_> Anybody familiar with hba under linux?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: try this cat /dev/video0
<Out_Cold> chu_, go to terminal and type sudo iwconfig
<poony> anyone know how to fix my sound? i seem to be getting no sound whats so ever
<ChogyDan> fwaokda: can you ask in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<BTREE> HFS+ supports file tagging in filesystem
<fwaokda> ChogyDan, ok thanks
<BTREE> As of now no other file system in linux does i believe
<Out_Cold> poony, go to terminal and check out alsamixer
<ChogyDan> BTREE: this is a support room, thanks
<BTREE> so...
<losher> !sound | poony -- start here
<ubottu> poony -- start here: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sadrolla> ctmjr: i reboot system and nothing
<William-Gentoo> how can i make my vi tab=4character
<chu_> Yikes, I can't find my wireless .inf driver!
<BTREE> HFS+ uses one Bitmap in the filesystem not hundreds of them
<Out_Cold> !offtopic > BTREE
<ubottu> BTREE, please see my private message
<BTREE> thats not offtopic
<ctmjr> sadrolla: you should not have reboot now you have to load the drivr again  sudo modprobe sn9c102
<theblue> Hi all.
<zen-tao> !hi | theblue
<ubottu> theblue: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<theblue> i'm trying to create a dvd from some video in jaunty, what's the simplest program to use?
<BTREE> THE BOTTOM LINE LINUX SUCKS AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE BECAUSE BTREE SAID SO
<musikgoat1> !troll | BTREE
<ubottu> BTREE: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Out_Cold> stop trolling you loser
<BTREE> BAN ME
<Out_Cold> he asked for it..
<BTREE> BAN ME PICI
<William-Gentoo> how can i make my vi one tab=four characters
<joshua__> who was i talking to about windows mobile earlier?
<BTREE> BAN ME PICI
<hoonteke> BTREE: what's the best operating system?
<sadrolla> ctmjr: nothing output =((
<BTREE> IPHONE OS
<chu_> lol
<musikgoat1> oh thats lame
<shawn_> BTREE: You need a goal
<BTREE> BAN ME
<shawn_> BTREE In life
<zen-tao> hoonteke: Please don't encorage him.
<BTREE> BAN ME
<hoonteke> probably 14 or 15.
<theblue> probably not his nick, either.
<hoonteke> point.
<chu_> No, that's too generous, probably 12
<hoonteke> meh, not worried about it
<hoonteke> I was there once
<musikgoat1> i like that he thought the iphone was an os
<hoonteke> :-)
<Pici> Sorry folks, my aliases a bit broken.
<joshua__> musikgoat1, technically it is...
<shawn_> Well the iphone is an OS..
<Out_Cold> Pici, regular syntax never hurts ;)
<hoonteke> so how long does that ban last?
<Out_Cold> for ever!!
<joshua__> iphone is a platform that the os runs on
<musikgoat1> joshua__: really? its not just hacked up osx
<musikgoat1> ?
<hoonteke> no, I'm pretty sure that iphone use a lite version of os x
<shawn_> Pici how was operator status set on you like that?
<sagaci> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musikgoat1> eh, its offtopic
<ctmjr> sadrolla: that is a good sign now ls /dev/video0
<joshua__> isn't that all ubuntu is? a hacked up version of debian?
<chu_> Indeed.
<chu_> Someone want to help me get m wireless working (again)? >.> :p
<pfifo> pleas help, i am in desprate need of help, my display resolution is set at 640x480 and will not go any higher, i tired bot nvidia 180 and am currently usin 173 on ubuntu 9.04
<Out_Cold> ubuntu is bleeding edge... kinda lol
<hoonteke> chu_: if you don't have success here, you might go through a process on answers.launchpad.net
<sadrolla> ctmjr: No such file or directory
<arand> joshua__: "Hacked up" in the positive sense I guess...
<chu_> I had it working, I did something last night that has broken it though
<hoonteke> chu_: it's a little less ... transient ... than IRC, and also may help a googler or two.
<hoonteke> alright, I'm out.  cheers.
<theblue> no one burns video dvds in here?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: ok unplug the card and plug back in
<pfifo> anyone?
<bastid_raZor> theblue: please ask the real question with as mcuh detail in one line.
<Out_Cold> theblue, check out dvdrip
<sadrolla> ctmjr: now , i what do ?
<Out_Cold> you need dvd plugins also
<sadrolla> ctmjr: now , what i do ?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: do ls /dev/video0 again
<sadrolla> ctmjr: ls: cannot access /dev/video0: No such file or directory
<arand> bastid_raZor: he did ↑↑
<ctmjr> sadrolla: try ls /dev/video0
<ctmjr> sadrolla: try ls /dev/video1
<sadrolla> ctmjr: http://fpaste.org/cVaG/
<eido> if i already have slackware and xp on a pc using lilo what is the best way to put ubuntu on?
<n8tuser> eido -> have another partition and add entries on your lilo for the ubuntu portion
<eido> n8tuser: will it put grub on?
<n8tuser> eido -> you can choose not to put it on
<Jihui_Choi> I want to merge some files in several directories like this ./a/b/c.txt  ./e/f.txt  How can I do?
<Roasted> anybody use cairo dock? I downloaded it yet, I somehow... cant find it?
<ctmjr> sadrolla: try this am all out of idea's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<raeldenk> there is an error on ubuntu.com they have to fix it soon, have wrote "feeback" and note "feedback"
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: as in you can't find the deb or how to run it while installed via apt-get/synaptic
<raeldenk> *not
<Roasted> bastid - I installed it in synaptic. It's just... where is it? How do I launch it?
<poony> anyone know how to fix my sound on my cmputer
<joshua__> what are you trying to launch?
<poony> anything, movie, youtube etc
<Roasted> cairo dock
<poony> my sound doesnt work.
<joshua__> oh,,,
<joshua__> don';t know anything about it
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: normally it is listed under System Tools.. you can also launch it via command line by typing cairo-dock &disown   .so that it isn't stuck to  your terminal
<ctmjr> Roasted: there is an #cairo-dock channel for help
<Roasted> yeahhhhhhh it aint under system tools
<Roasted> and theres like 10 people in the cairo dock channel
<joshua__> i prefer gnome-do
<joshua__> Roasted, i am installing it right now, will let you know in a second
<Roasted> thanks dood
<sadrolla> ctmjr: tanks my dear i now very very huffy , i think is better that i go sleep
<ctmjr> Roasted: well mine is under system tools
<Roasted> mine isnt :(
<ctmjr> sadrolla: ok good night
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: sometimes the menu isn't updated for a bit. possibly log out then back in.
<joshua__> did you install it via synaptic?
<Rashko> hi all
<Roasted> bastid - is cairo-dock the one with the widgets?
<Roasted> thats what my goal is to start messing with desktop widgets
<Rashko> I need help please
<ctmjr> Roasted: do like bastid_raZor and try it from a terminal
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: it has lots of things including widgets of sorts.
<joshua__> okay i didn't think it would be that long but it is taking forever to install
<Rashko> ubuntu 8.04 problem with serialports
<Roasted> ctmjr - I did run it from terminal, but I didnt see anything about widgets. Just theme/save/close
<chu_> I just did some updating... Let's hope I return. lol
<joshua__> chu_ what did you update?
<bobertdos> poony:  In your volume control, what does it list and what do you have selected for Device?
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. i'm putting ubuntu on a really ram-challenged machine (only 256).. could you recommend a lightweight browser that'll still do java and flash and preferably do tabbed as well?
<Rashko> I need to enable multi serialport on pci card
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: probably the best way to enjoy cairo-dock is to get the latest .deb as version 2.X is far better than the 1.6 versino in synaptic
<dethaddr> DasEi: you rooocccckkkk
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: i have a link for the .debs if you wish.
<Roasted> sure thing
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724  get the cairo-dock and the plugins.. install the dock first then plugins
<DasEi> dethaddr: thanks for that, but to be honest I have a quite bad day today, nvm and good to hear
<losher> FiReSTaRT: I think you might be better of running a lightweight distro designed for a small machine, and then run firefox inside it. E.g. puppylinux, damn small linux, google for 'lightweight distros'...
<joshua__> FiReSTaRT, check out arora
<dethaddr> DasEi: thanks for your patients
<chu_> Well, I have returned, alas... No wireless still.
<Rashko> please help
<DasEi> dethaddr: np, dizzy anyway as I said XD
<ab2qik> DasEi, i have pasted to pastebin. Its a new install
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: uninstall the cairo-dock you install via synaptic before using the newer .debs
<FiReSTaRT> losher: i'm familiar with ubuntu, so i'll compromise and run xubuntu on it, therefore, firefox would eat it alive
<bobertdos> FiReSTaRT: I really like Puppy actually. If you still wanted to try Ubuntu though, maybe Xubuntu would help....?
<Roasted> bastid - already uninstalled it
<FiReSTaRT> joshua__: i'll look it up thanks :)
<Roasted> bastid - if Im running 9.04 64 bit, am I grabbing hardy 64, i686, or what?
<ab2qik> DasEi, sending url, a moment pls.
<FiReSTaRT> btw this will be my 2nd convert of the week lol
<joshua__> I don't remember if it does flash and java
<joshua__> but it is in the repos
<losher> FiReSTaRT: fair enough. Just as long as you know you have other options which may work better.
<joshua__> sudo apt-get arora
<shadowhywind> hay all, didn't get a response in kubuntu, so thought I would ask here. I am trying to add a superkaramba widget in plasma. works fine in superkaramba, but wont show up in the list in plasma, any ideas
<eido> n8tuser: how do you choose not to install grub in  the live cd install
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: Roasted get the _x86_64.deb's
<Rashko> please help with serial pci card enable multiport ubuntu 8.04
<ab2qik> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m7adef9ff      and     http://pastebin.com/m1a218eb4
<William-Gentoo> i find the answer echo "set ts=4" >> /etc/vim/vimrc
<FiReSTaRT> losher: i probably would have run dsl, but since i only have significant experience with ubuntu and wanna make sure that the machine is properly set up by tomorrow evening....... :P
<FiReSTaRT> losher: already ran it with a portable setup :)
<Pricey> eido: the last page before formatting has an 'advanced' button i believe
<perry_> Can someone help me with a sound card issue,  aplay -l gives Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<ab2qik> DasEi, pls have a look. I have not mounted lvm points. New install
<joshua__> Roasted, where you the one looking for help with cairo?
<Roasted> joshua - I was trying to launch it cause it didnt come up in my menu, but Im installing the newer deb now instead of the older synaptic version
<FiReSTaRT> joshua__: it looks like it can be downloaded via synaptic :D
<eido> Pricey: thats after the advanced partitioning part right?
<joshua__> FiReSTaRT, yes i said that
<Roasted> bastid - yeah it came up in system tools now
<Roasted> bastid - thanks brosef
<Pricey> eido: not completely sure
<dethaddr> DasEi: i have a new question.
<joshua__> Roasted, look in your accessories in your application menu
<dethaddr> DasEi: and this should be much easier
<FiReSTaRT> joshua__: i must have missed it.. ok time to start burning and also hook up the peripherials to the machine.. thanks for the help :)
<bastid_raZor> Roasted: cool, try out some of the themes.. also you can mix match icons/themes and create your own. good luck
<Roasted> ew. I hate this dock. lol
<FiReSTaRT> also thanks losher and bobertdos :)
<eido> Pricey: yep i found it thanks
<dethaddr> DasEi: im trying to figure out how to install some themes
<joshua__> FiReSTaRT, good luck
<tkmr> dethaddr: Are you having problems?
<joshua__> cairo is pretty cool...
<DasEi> !themes | dethaddr
<perry_> Does anyone know what alsa driver "Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)" uses?
<ubottu> dethaddr: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Roasted> I hate mac. As a result, I hate the mac dock. I just wanted to mess with widgets, and that dock looks effing weird. Plus on my dual screen PC its positioned really weird.
<dethaddr> tkmr: i just dont know how to do it
<DasEi> ab2qik: and want to you want to achieve now ?
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  the only 'dock'  i can stand to use is the Gnome-do docky  theme/dock
<joshua__> mac is okay as long as i don't have to use it
<tkmr> dethaddr: Generally you can just drag the .tar.gz into the Themes tab in the appearance control panel thing.
<ab2qik> DasEi, to have lvm devices mounted so as to replace /var, /usr, /tmp etc..
<DasEi> !changethemes > dethaddr
<ubottu> dethaddr, please see my private message
<DasEi> ab2qik: and this is now a fresh, working install ?
<ab2qik> DasEi, absolutely
<ab2qik> DasEi,  did you see df -h and /etc/fstab
<DasEi> ab2qik: so you got to create the lvm's first and mount them somewhere
<bastid_raZor> !gdesklets | Roasted ..might be more fo what yo'ure looking for.
<DasEi> ab2qik: yes, saw
<ubottu> Roasted ..might be more fo what yo'ure looking for.: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<gonzojive_> I have my authorized_keys file set up to accept my public key, but for some reason i am still being prompted for a password when i try to ssh
<gonzojive_> how can i debug this ssh problem?
<perry_> Can someone please help me with a sound problem, I am at a dead end.  Linux detects my sound card but is not loading the module for it for some reason, I am not sure if there is no driver for the card yet or if its another problem
<fancy> [p]p
<ab2qik> DasEi,  lvms already created. need to mount and replace current mounts as mentioned
<root____> can anyone tell me how to upgrade
<DasEi> ab2qik: is there a reason to use lvm ? if you just want to extend, why not use just a regular (extended) partition ?
<chu_> *crying* Wireless is the worst.
<root____> HOW DO YOU UPGRADE LINUX
<Flannel> !upgrade | root____
<ubottu> root____: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> !apt | root____
<ubottu> root____: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ab2qik> DasEi,  lvm gives max flexibility. Nothing else compares
<andruk> gnee isn't working.  its complaining about a "RECORD extension "
<DasEi> ab2qik: k, then please paste also : sudo apt-get install pastebinit, then...
<ab2qik> DasEi,  ok will have to boot out of vista to do so. Anything else needed?
<fancy> ......
<DasEi> ab2qik:sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<chu_> Gah!
<DasEi> ab2qik:mount | pastebinit
<fancy> ..虎虎
<DasEi> !cn | fancy
<ubottu> fancy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<losher> andruk: is it this? http://www.sandklef.com/hesa/index.php/2009/05/28/record-extension-malfunctions-xnee-too/
<DasEi> fancy: youi speak english ?
<chu_> Argh, nothing.
<fancy> where are you from?
<ab2qik> DasEi, ok, doing.
<DasEi> fancy: I'm german, for chatter #ubuntu-offtopic
<whitey1> i need some help with my gnome session
<andruk> losher: that would be the one
<fancy> nice to talking with you here
<bobertdos> whitey1: specifically?
<losher> andruk: I dunno anything about it myself. But you might find a solution there...
<whitey1> when i start my computer, i get a desktop and icons. my gnome session wont start properly. i found if i run "sudo gnome-session&" it comes back, but it took awhile to figure that out.
<coaxmt> what channel should I go to for discussing/asking about karmic?
<whitey1> i cant alt-tab, and if i start more than 1 window, say terminal and firefox, the second one to open is at the front and cant be switched.
<Darkomen> fancy: chinese punk
<bobertdos> !ubuntu+1 | coaxmt
<ubottu> coaxmt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<joshua__> what is a good firefox theme that blends well with ubuntu?
<coaxmt> thanks
<xnok> hello|xnok
<fancy> fuck you
<fancy> fuck you darkomen
<nightfrog> that is mean
<fancy> fuck
<FloodBot1> fancy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshua__> flood, what about the language?
<jonnay> Hello.  I have just installed ubuntu on an Acer laptop.  It has a canadian keyboard, so the left shift is half size, and it has a special punctuation key beside it.  I'd like to rebind this crazy punctuation key to shift, how would I go about doing that?
<andruk> losher: some of that stuff is 2 years old...i dont think its going to be fixed anytime soon...
<whitey1> bobertdos: can you think of anything to resolve it?
<losher> andruk: well, at least you know not to waste more time on it...
<ab2qik> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f65bbf67c   http://pastebin.com/f60d65e3f
<housetier> when updating the package list I get this error message: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2985/wastun.png  has the key changed for de.archive.ubuntu.com? I have been using this mirror for a long time now, never saw this message before
<ab2qik> DasEi, are you around
<Flannel> housetier: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic support, thanks
<chu_> *Sigh*
<DasEi> ab2qik: in pastebin, yes , so the "swaps" are your lvms, so got to mount them first
<audigy6x> hey yall
<chu_> oes anyone have any experience with an AR928X Atheros wireless card?
<demonspork> !hi | audigy6x
<ubottu> audigy6x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<WanHouse> chu_: chudick
<audigy6x> hi demonspork
<ab2qik> DasEi,  swaps are not lvm. They are swap files.
<audigy6x> I use atheros cards
<ChogyDan> chu_: try installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic
<chu_> ChogyDan: done.
<ab2qik> DasEi, sda5 is lvm
<RickZilla> How can I enable universe and multiverse in ubuntu?
<DasEi> ab2qik: right, why do you have so many swaps ?
<DasEi> RickZilla: call synaptic
<DasEi> repos
<DasEi> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ab2qik> DasEi,  within sda5 are lvs
<joeb3_> RickZilla, in synaptic. Settings, Repos
<ab2qik> DasEi, multiple swaps help performance
<RickZilla> joeb3_: Got it, thanks, I'll check it out
<DasEi> ab2qik: ?? how that ? how much ram do you use ?
<ab2qik> 2gb
<bobertdos> whitey1: Hmm, you could be having compiz issues. Perhaps you should disable visual effects and see if you can at least switch windows in a non-accelerated environment.
<ab2qik> DasEi, 2gb
<whitey1> bobertdos: im able to switch between netbook and standard when using the desktop switcher, its when i start the system that it doesn't work
<DasEi> ab2qik: so you might need 1 swap if you exceed that memory or want to hibernate, anyway, let's get it done, install lvm if not done :
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo apt-get install lvm2
<bobertdos> whitey1: Okay, so are we talking about switching between windows or physical displays?
<chu_> If I need to find the .inf driver for my wireless card, to try it through ndiswrapper, what should I look for?
<ab2qik> DasEi, lvm is installed. Running lvscan shows the active lv's devices available & ready for mounting
<whitey1> bobertdos: when i start the system, i have no bars on the top or the bottom
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo mkdir /lvm_var
<bobertdos> chu_: XP drivers seem to work best it seems.
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo mkdir lvm_var       ,sorry
<whitey1> my desktop is there, and so are some icons, and i can even make a launcher. just nothing else
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo mkdir lvm_usr
<ryan\n> Hello, I downloaded the latest ubuntu 32bit version, and im trying to install it on an older laptop and having problems.
<chu_> And I just need to find the right inf and sys files yeah?
<ab2qik> DasEi, if you dont mind i prefer mkdir varlv
<ab2qik> DasEi, mkdir usrlv
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo mount /dev/..       /varlv
<DasEi> ..
<ab2qik> DasEi, ok
<audigy6x> Ryan\n have you tryed downloading it from a different site
<ryan\n> My Problem:  After I select to install ubuntu, the ubuntu scrreen comes up, then a list of [ 229.186529] -- [ end trace ###] --, and my num lock and caps lock keys flash constantly
<ryan\n> audigy6x, I don't think the download was corrupt
<bobertdos> whitey1: I've used this before to force my whole session to rebuild. Perhaps this would help you. http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<audigy6x> How old is the ladtop
<ab2qik> DasEi, whats next
<ryan\n> mmm, its aDell Lattitude, maybe 5~8 years
<blakamin> I'm running 185 and it's using all my settings from jaunty without even installing compiz fusion manager... lol
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo cp -r  /var/*   /varlv
<blakamin> oops... sorry
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo cp -r  /usr/*   /usrlv
<ryan\n> audigy6x, Dell Latitude, maybe 5~8 years.
<audigy6x> Intel pentiume 4 or 3
<ab2qik> DasEi, but i did exactly what you are saying except it was for /mnt/var NOT varlv
<quickshiftin> hi gang, has anyone in here used open-iscsi on ubuntu ?
<ryan\n> audigy6x, 3
<ab2qik> DasEi, that would not make a difference would it?
<ryan\n> audigy6x, Dell latitude C600 if  that helps
<quickshiftin> ive looked through several online guides which seem to say the same thing
<chu_> This Atheros.cz website recommends trying madwifi... I have heard madwifi and ndiswrapper don't get along too friendly.. Should I remove ndiswrapper and try madwifi?
<quickshiftin> heres the problem, after i discover and login, there are no new disks present in fdisk -l
<quickshiftin> any ideas what the issue might be ?
<audigy6x> ryan/n.....yeah ubuntu has problems with intels 3 ....might what to try open suse
<DasEi> ab2qik: the fstab least was wrong
<DasEi> ab2qik: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_fresh
<ryan\n> audigy6x, this is unfortunate, thanks, I guess i will try that then :), what exactly is suse? different distribution of linux?
<audigy6x> Chu might what to try the ath5k drivers
<Xzia> french ? :$
<audigy6x> ryan/n yes just goggle open suse
<ryan\n> ty
<DasEi> ab2qik: now get the /dev/.. identifiers from lvscan , edit fstab
<audigy6x> no problem
<DasEi> ab2qik: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<fancy> which IDE is best one in gnome environment?
<chu_> audigy6x, can you help me with this?
<fancy> for C,C++
<chu_> fancy, emacs -nw
<Xzia> :( personne parle francais ?
<eido> hmmm that didnt work.  I installed ubuntu to hda6 and chose no boot loader.  configured lilo on hda1 to "image = /boot/vmlinuz root = /dev/hda6 label = Ubuntu" ubuntu starts booting but once at the text login the screen flashes the a graphic window error appears that video is in basic mode and freezes
<eido> should image = /boot/vmlinuz?
<webbb82> whn i went to download and install droopbox the installer fails and says bad descriptor
<DasEi> ab2qik:change the "dev/Vg1/var" to the correctr identifiers http://paste.ubuntu.com/283457/
<chu_> audigy6x, do I have to do some compilation here? or will there be a deb?
<audigy6x> Chu what are you trying to do
<DasEi> eido : no, path is right, got a problem with graphics
<DasEi> eido : boot in recoverymode > fix x-xserver
<chu_> Install this arth5k package
<khelvan> Hello, I am trying to watch a live stream at www.hockeystreams.com (in the Firefox browser), but it is telling me "No packages with the requested plugins found," and they are: Windows Media Video 9 decoder, Windows Media Audio 8 decoder...but I've installed ubuntu-restricted, the medibuntu codecs, etc...
<chu_> ath5k*
<ab2qik> DasEi,   "dev/Vg1/var"  to mount to /varlv
<eido> DasEi: can I fix x-xserver in the live session I am running?
<DasEi> ab2qik: no, to /var
<Umeaboy> khelvan: Install w32-codecs
<audigy6x> well I use my ath5k driver in Backtrack4 pre
<DasEi> eido:yes, mount the hd..
<WanHouse> Please paste this into #linux for me: I warned you bitchstew. "We, the coders and creators think you suck arse" Please shut the hell up bitch!
<khelvan> Umeaboy - I am running on 64-bit, I need the 32-bit codecs too?
<ab2qik> DasEi, this i where i dont get it
<chu_> Oh noes, apparantly I have to compile my own kernel.
<DasEi> ab2qik: the mountpoint is just an file organisation, the identifier in front of fstab the real place it writes/reads
<DasEi> eido:sudo fdisk -l
<DasEi> eido :  or  mount
<eido> DasEi: yeah so i am looking at the xorg now
<DasEi> eido : find your root partition,  like /dev/sda5 or sth
<DasEi> eido : where is it mounted ?
<ab2qik> DasEi,   Device = /dev/Vg1/var.  Mounted on /varlv.  In fstab, device = /dev/Vg1/var.  Mounted/identifier = /var
<DasEi> ab2qik: right
<eido> DasEi: i mounted sda6 which holds the ubuntu install
<eido> here is the xorg for ubuntu http://pastebin.com/m309b4792
<DasEi> eido: mount (no args)  to find the mountpoint (?/media/disk)
<DasEi> eido : in live cd's terminal : sudo chroot /dev/sda6
<chu_> Only my video drivers appear in Hardware Drivers!
<DasEi> chu_: normal behaviour
<DasEi> ab2qik: save fstab, close file, reboot
<khelvan> Umeaboy - I tried installing w32codecs, and got this:  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Umeaboy> khelvan: Okey. What package?
<eido> chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/sda6: Not a directory
<Umeaboy> gstreamer-bad-ugly?
<DasEi> khelvan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eido> DasEi:  cant i just fix the xorg on sda6?
<bobertdos> khelvan: Have you already added the medibuntu repo and added the key to the keyring?
<DasEi> eido : sorry, chroot to the dir mount told you about sda6 o' course
<ab2qik> DasEi, ok. You sure this will do it. It does make sense. Hope it works.
<khelvan> umeaboy, dasei, bobertdos - I already have ubuntu-restricted-extras, already added medibuntu and the keyring, already installed w64codecs from medibuntu
<DasEi> ab2qik: if not, can just copy fstab back
<chu_> DasEi: Apparantly my wireless card should be visible though?
<audigy6x> UBUNTU ROCKS
<Umeaboy> khelvan: Okey, so you're on 64-bit?
<DasEi> chu_: not in that section,
<bobertdos> khelvan: I might be mistaken, but I think it only allows you to install one or the other, 32 or 64.
<khelvan> Now per umeaboy above to get a windows media video 9 decoder and windows media audio 8 decoder I need to install w32codecs, and got the error above...yes, 64-bit
<DasEi> !wireless | chu
<ubottu> chu: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Umeaboy> audigy6x: So does Mandriva. :)
<audigy6x> true very true
<DasEi> eido : chroot'ed ?
<Umeaboy> khelvan: I believe that'll solve it.
<newbie01> HELP!!  are the all the ubuntu servers slow right now, or what??  download from ubuntu.com is SLOW!!
<mikinanuq> hi guys, what's the best solution for VNC on startup? ie.. computer boots up and you want to vnc to it without having to locally log in first?
<eido> DasEi: not sure what you want me to change root to>
<khelvan> umeaboy - thanks, uname: Linux bateleur 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux - but I already have w64codecs installed, and I still have the problem regarding wmv9 and audio 8
<chu_> DasEi, cheers man
<DasEi> eido: mount (no args)  to find the mountpoint (?/media/disk)
<ab2qik> DasEi, fstab_fresh is a backup if need to recopy to fstab?
<eido> DasEi: cant i just edit the xorg on sda6
<DasEi> ab2qik: right
<Umeaboy> khelvan: Check in mplayer what codec is needed.
<bobertdos> newbie01: Everyone and their brother is probably going after the beta right now, which is probably suffocating the pipelines.
<DasEi> eido: you could if you knew exact expressions, but from your question I assume don't
<eido> DasEi: ok sudo chroot /media/disk-2
<newbie01> bobertdos -- THANKS! that makes perfect sense.  here I thought the sky was falling..  should I check out the new beta?
<DasEi> eido: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorgbroken
<ab2qik> DasEi,  Thankyou, desi. Its late here. 4am. cant take more. see ca.
<bobertdos> newbie01: We generally say, only if you're prepared to encounter bugs.
<DasEi> eido: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DasEi> eido : then reboot and check (hd)
<zruty> I have an ubuntu install on sda3. But I want to move it to another disk sda2. What is the best way to go about that?
<kohwj> help, i don't have sound in adobe flash in firefox
<kohwj> it worked before though
<kohwj> and amarok works
<bobertdos> kohwj: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<newbie01> bobertdos -- I'll check it out..   thanks for keeping linux cool, everyone!!
<prappl93> Every time I log in, gnome-pilot Setup launches... how do I stop this?
<mikinanuq> kohwj: make sure PCM volume is turned up. MASTER may be fine but PCM not.
<bobertdos> kohwj: If you're on Hardy and using Pulse, you cannot have two programs using audio simultaneously.
<kohwj> mikinanuq: bobertdos: whoops, PCM was down! thanks
<bobertdos> okay then :)
<eido> DasEi: I think that bombed http://pastebin.com/m78c8e2bd
<homebrewcider> hey there, running a server running xubuntu, I have a 40g IDE drive with the OS installed, then a 1tb sata drive attached to a sata card in there. Trouble is the 40g (the one with the OS) has filled up. In QTParted, the sata drive shows up as sda, the hdd with the OS shows up as sdb. I thought I mounted the new drive at /media , that way if anything I saved at /media went on that new HDD. Is that the way it works? What have I done wrong
<khelvan> umeaboy - the problem is in an embedded player in Firefox (http://www.hockeystreams.com/preview) - how can I check it in mplayer?\
<DasEi> eido: did a new xorg, try to reboot from hd, if it still fails : reboot again, press <ESC> when grub loading..  appears, choose recovery-mode  and then again run repair xserver
<eido> i didnt install grub
<eido> or do you mean on the live boot
<mikinanuq> homebrewcider: do a 'df -h' and see what's mounted. maybe you didn't mount it right.
<eido> DasEi: the text in xorg.conf on sda6 is the same
<DasEi> eido: reboot from hd, press <ESC> when grub loading..  appears, choose recovery-mode  and then again run repair xserver
<chu_> So, I'm up to this point, in this tutorial where they want me to clean out the free drivers I *may* have installed. How can I check to make sure that I do have these drivers installed? Sorry, they've given me an uber long command, and I'm a bit hesitant to enter it....
<eido> DasEi: i dont have grub installed
<DasEi> eido: but ?
<eido> DasEi: i am using lilo
<bastid_raZor> chu_: apt-cache policy packagename .. that command will tell you if the packages/drivers are install. you will have to know the exact driver/package
<chu_> Yeah, cheers bastid_razor
<DasEi> eido: this also lets you choose bootentry, F4 or sth
<prappl93> Whats the Terminal command for getting Java? I know its sudo apt-get install, but what am I installing?
<DasEi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<chu_> Unrestricted
<prappl93> Thanks, I already have the unrestricted ones... what just happened?
<pablo__> hi
<Omlette> Ah, yes.
<Omlette> Netsplits all around.
<ronjohnson> is it possible to install Ubuntu on a USB Drive? (an Ubuntu where I can modify files, UNetBootin does not work because it only boots an ISO)
<pablo__> conky??
<char00les> robjonson: you can install ubuntu onto a USB drive
<pablo__> conky with lua ... how to install from repositories??
<char00les> robjonson: what OS are you using?
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: what is lua?
<Roasted> What is it about Linux's file system that makes it useless to defrag it?
<bastid_raZor> !defrag | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<homebrewcider> the hdd I "mounted" at  /media/data doesn't show up
<Jill> where can i get any cool monospace font for my gnome-terminal?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: how did you attempt to mount it?
<pablo__> bastid_razor --> http://norsetto.890m.com/Conky_Cairo.php
<char00les> roasted: cause it uses FAT32 using ext3 where as Windows uses NFTS
<mikinanuq> homebrewcider: sorry gotta go but looks like bastid_raZor might be able to help.
<Roasted> char00les - what? FAT32 uses ext3?
<pablo__> Jill --> sudo apt-get install ttf-droid
<Jill> pablo__: what about ttf-driod and cyrillic?
<char00les> Roasted: sorry...i guess i got that wrong
<homebrewcider> checking something here, will get back
<monokrome> Is it just me, or is Ubuntu a networking nightmare unless you use Gnome?
<pablo__> it's a cool font monospace
<bin1010> need to reboot..brb
<foundry87> I'm trying to set a share folder across two computers running Ubuntu. When I right click the folder and press sharing options, it tells me I need to install the Windows networks sharing service. Why is it telling me to install something that has to do with Windows?
<Omlette> !samba | foundry87
<ubottu> foundry87: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: go to the downloads section of that website. it shows what packages are required to use that. you can get conky from apt-get but you'll need to build the cairo portion.
<foundry87> Omlette: I don't want to do anything with Windows, I don't have any computers with Windows. They are two computers running Ubuntu.
<monokrome> If I switch to Openbox - my wifi doesn't work. Is there a standard way to fix this?
<bastid_raZor> monokrome: ask in #openbox ?
<pablo__> thank's <bastid_raZor> I think i have to compile a while...
<monokrome> bastid_raZor: That is an issue with any window manager that isn't running in Gnome, so it is a Ubuntu question. Ubuntu has foobar networking.
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: yeah, good luck. that looks like a cool add on to conky. i am a fan of conky myself.
<Plecebo> what are the risks of reinstalling an operating system that is using mdadm for a raid that does not contain the system information?
<homebrewcider> reckon I must've mounted it as sdb (assuming that the first hdd would be sda) but now in qtparted the first hdd shows up as sdb, and the new one as sda
<pablo__> I instaled Karmic ALpha6 ... when the final version it's ready... i have to do a dist-upgrade??
<zruty> I have an ubuntu install on sda3. But I want to move it to another disk sda2. What is the best way to go about that?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: in a terminal type sudo fdisk -l  ..this will show you all drives connected (mounted or not) to your computer.
<bin1010> okay that didn't work either, I tried compiz --replace.  Then I restarted and still nothing.  If i start compiz from terminal, everything seems fine, anyone see this and fix it before?
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: #ubuntu+1 for karmic .. and no you should be able to just do a regular apt-get update and be at the final.
<bin1010> I am on ubuntu 9.04
<ronjohnson> how can I tell if I'm using 64 bit ubuntu or 32 bit ubuntu?
<pablo__> <bastid_raZor> Ok... and thank you very much
<bastid_raZor> ronjohnson: uname -m
<homebrewcider> the hdd I want to mount shows up in that as sda
<ronjohnson> thanks bastid_raZor
<outoftime> quick question - if i want to alias a domain name to another (like in /etc/hosts, but i want to point one domain to another, rather than a domain at an IP), is there a simple way to do it?
<huston_> does anyone know what could cause my computer to struggle to download at speeds greater than 30Kb/s whenever i download anything via wget in the terminal. my computer is plugged directly into the AT&T U-Verse Gateway and the plan i'm on is supposed to allow download speeds of 300Mb/s
<audigy6x> ronjohnson you would know from the ver you downlod
<joeb3_> huston_, what are you connecting to?  some sites throttle the traffic
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider:  it should have a number after sda.. then you can easily mount it via /etc/fstab on each boot
<homebrewcider> no, sdb has 1,2 and 5, sda has nothing
<di||itante> Wow. The karmic repos are getting hammered
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<huston_> i am connecting to http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
<homebrewcider> not really, on another computer
<di||itante> Im getting 50kB from them now
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: does the computer that has issues have internet? command line only?
<pablo__> the last question.... I like to start ubuntu with compiz ... but i have to starting from compiz fusion icon because compiz didn't start by default... how can configure that?
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: you're on karmic right?
<homebrewcider> hang on
<homebrewcider> working on pasting it
<pablo__> yes... in Karmic
<bb05> is lubuntu supported yet by ubuntuforums?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: if you have internet on that box do: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  ..then youc an pastebin files from command line
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: please join #ubuntu +1
<huston_> ok so apparently it's not just me having issues downloading the Karmic beta live cd iso.
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/1588848
<bin1010> brb...try this again...
<di||itante> huston_: im doing updates and its sloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<stlsaint> huston_, the servers are being hammered right now...people across the globe downloading
<huston_> one more thing why is it that even though i have more than 1 computer on my network that is running ubuntu, neither of them can seem to discover each other.
<stlsaint> huston_, how are you trying?
<pablo__> <bastid_raZor> how I do that??
<prappl93> I have a bit of an annoyance. Every time I log onto Ubuntu, the Palm OS Devices setup thing loads. How do I stop this from happening?
<huston_> Places > Network
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: /join #ubuntu+1    to join that channel.
<stlsaint> huston_, are you trying ssh or what?
<pablo__>  /join #ubuntu+1
<huston_> ssh?
<stlsaint> also does anybody know of a good media streamer to stream to the ps3?
<stlsaint> pablo__, you have to make a new channel tab or tree then do the cmd above
<stlsaint> huston_, secure shell!
<pablo__> ok.... I do that .., thanks
<bastid_raZor> pablo__: or type it without the preceding space
<homebrewcider> bastid     http://pastebin.ca/1588848
<stlsaint> huston_, you know ssh?
<huston_> uhm. no. never even heard of the term before now.
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: it isn't showing a valid partition on /dev/sdb
<pablo__> ssh --> secure shell
<huston_> ok thx to wikipedia i now know what it is.
<prappl93> How do I prevent the gnome-pilot settings thing from showing up when logging in?
<homebrewcider> seems like I screwed it up big time hey
<ByteWaLkeR> why is the eclipse package in jaunty only at version 3.2? *boggle*
<ferezini> como corrigo esse erro: ntdll:find_reg_tz_info Can't find matching timezone information in the registry for bias 180, std (d/m/y): 24/02/2008, dlt (d/m/y): 2/11/2008
<ferezini> ?
<homebrewcider> do you mean sda?
<prappl93> ferezini, hablas ingles?
<huston_> where do i go to make my ubuntu computers visible on my network?
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: yes, sorry.
<homebrewcider> how would I fix that? there an easy way?
<chu_> Let's hope something has changed ..
<ferezini> prappl93 no
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: in gparted it clearly saw the drive with no partition?
<xangua> !es | ferezini
<eido> can someone look at this error.  I dont think it is from my xorg   http://pastebin.com/d66e04301
<ubottu> ferezini: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bastid_raZor> homebrewcider: have you ever actually used the drive before?
<prappl93> ferezini, lo siento, mas personas hablas ingles aqui
<homebrewcider> thought I was, till it (obviously the other one) was full
<homebrewcider> running qtparted again now
<chuy_max> guys, if I'm serious about running linux on top of linux (Ubuntu Feisty inside Ubuntu Jaunty), what virtualization application should I use?
<homebrewcider> shows up now as status "hidden"
<chuy_max> I've found out that there are at least 5 virtualization programs
<bastid_raZor> chuy_max: vmware or virtualbox
<agliodbs> so, I'm looking for a simple, command-line backup tool
<homebrewcider> I need it as fat32
<agliodbs> I can write my own perl script, but I thought there might already be something out there
<chuy_max> bastid_raZor, have you noticed a performance difference between both programs?
<Scunizi> What's the cli command to find out what version of ubuntu is installed?
<huston_> i'd have to say i wasn't using ssh considering the package for it wasn't installed
<agliodbs> backintime looks, nice, but it's GUI
<agliodbs> and this machine is a headless server
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: lsb_release -a  ..you're serious? :P
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: not my machine.. just trying to get a hp printer working
<chuy_max> bastid_raZor, or devices compatibility problems?
<Zachk18> i'm here to help
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: personally I never use the command enough to remember it.
<Zachk18> _celthunder, hey!
<homebrewcider> no partitions show up on sda
<chu_> Still no wireless :(
<bastid_raZor> chuy_max: virtualbox from the repo's lacks usb support which is why i prefer vmware.
<Zachk18> chu_, hello
<oliver1> hi
<chu_> Hey Zachk18
<bastid_raZor> Scunizi: good luck.
<Zachk18> chu_, what seems to be the issue my friend?
<chu_> So, I'm following this ndiswrapper tutorial on help.ubuntu
<Zachk18> chu_, ok
<chu_> I have just gone through the configuration process, and ndiswrapper -l actually returns something! However, I still can't get any wireless going on.
<bastid_raZor> chu_: lspci | grep Ethernet ..what card do you have?
<chu_> It was working last night (and since the upgrade to Jaunty from intrepid), I don't know what I did last night though.
<chu_> I have an Atheros AR928X Wireless ard...
<Scunizi> bastid_raZor: a little query on ubuntuforums and looks like I'll need to install the latest hplip to get this one working.. :)  I hope anyway
<prappl93> Is there an official change list for Ubuntu 9.10 from 9.04?
<chu_> I have been told the at5k package is what I want...
<bastid_raZor> chu_: Jaunty has ath5/9 modules preloaded..
<chuy_max> bastid_raZor, I have 1 more question, I know vmWare is proprietary, is it free?
<bastid_raZor> chuy_max: they do have a free version out there.
<buu> So guys
<bastid_raZor> chu_: nothing in hardware drivers?
<chu_> Nothing but nvidia drivers
<buu> My gnome thingy popped up a nice little message saying "your system had a kernel failure" with some dialog box options. I don't actually care about this message, and more to the point, I can't get rid of it because I don't have a mouse plugged in
<buu> Someone save me
<bastid_raZor> chu_: try installing the package.
<chu_> I just tried this sudo modprobe ndiswrapper command, and it gave me the following error "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<eido> can someone help me with my graphical issue http://pastebin.com/d66e04301
<chu_> which package bastid_razor?
<bastid_raZor> buu: can you hold alt then press tab to switch to the window then alt+F4 it ?
<buu> No
<peres> I was updating some large packages today but the servers are unbearably slow... it's because of the beta release, right?
<prappl93> Is there an official change guide for 9.10 or will that be released along side 9.10?
<buu> bastid_raZor: Is there any other keyboard shortcuts I can try?
<Zachk18> prappl93, welcome..first time to ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> chu_: buu possibly windows key and tab ?
<prappl93> I am rather new, yes, but I have been on here before.
<Zachk18> prappl93, feel free to open a dialog window with me
<buu> bastid_raZor: .. windows tab?
<Zachk18> prappl93, it can get confusing in here
<buu> bastid_raZor: Mmm nope
<bastid_raZor> buu: windows key.. no other idea if those two key combos work.
<bastid_raZor> chu_: the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros page didn't help?
<eido> is there a way to shrink the menu icons?
<chu_> Sweet, haven't been here yet
<chu_> Ahaha
<gullstein> I got two computers where I use suspend. booth work at suspend2 ram, but only one work at suspend2 disk. It apear to me that the same packages are used.
<eido> I only see a way to remove them.  are menu icons not vector graphics?
<chu_> Ok, hopefully this works.
<chu_> Reboot time, thanks bastid_razor for the help, I should be back shortly.
<eido> also when removing the menu icons and shrinking the text size the items do not get any closer.  is anyone familiar with this?
<chu_> No luck yet.
<buu> There has to be some way to make this dialog go away
<bastid_raZor> chu_: are you trying while plugged in with an ethernet cable?
<chu_> Yeah, but wireless isn't even visible anymore.
<Joe_who_dnt_kno> can sum1 help me
<intok> I get this error when trying to get sound out of my logitech usb headset: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<martin_henry> Joe_dnt_kno what's wrong?
<martin_henry> Joe_who_dnt_kno what's wrong?
<Joe_who_dnt_kno> i dled this tar.gz file and extracted but idk how to install the file i need
<shane2peru> Joe_who_dnt_kno: what are you trying to install?  you are best off getting your packages from the repositories.
<bastid_raZor> chu_: have you checked this forum post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<brishu> Top bar, Applications, Add/Remove programs
<Joe_who_dnt_kno> Hyenae 0.35-1
<chu_> Yeah I have.
<chu_> I just found a post on madwifi which seems to suggest I should try that for the ar928x
<chu_> To install madwifi, I have to remove ndiswrapper, or will this happen for me?
<chu_> Oh, I can just blacklist ndiswrapper.
<buu> I guess this is the kerneloops applet
<buu> Is there a way to make gnome display a list of windows or applets or something
<Zaidy> hi everyone
<jasmuz> Hello all, i have a borked apt-get system because of one lowsy package, that i installed manually from getdeb, any takers on how to solve the issue?? Private msg me pls
<sparr> Is there anything better than tovid for turning random video files into semi-professional video DVDs on linux?
<Zaidy> i have a probleme when installing irssi
<intok> Why can't I get this damn usb headset to work in 9.04 whe it has worked out of box with every previous ubuntu?
<Zaidy> i get this error "GLIB is required to build irssi" can anyone help please
<jasmuz> intok, did you check what via it uses for sound? ALSA, Pulseaudio or OSS? 9.04 is very inclusive with PA, and that could be the difference
<brian> can i run compiz in xfce??????????
<jasmuz> brian, yes you can
<brian> jasmuz, i was thinkin bout giving xfce a  try
<intok> jasmuz tried alsa and the headset directly, both still send sound to the rear sound out
<wrapster> I just ran a version upgrade on one of my vm and was told to include this " -B disable-pcieb=true" in the grub..  would like to know how i should do it and what is this command?
<jasmuz> brian, unless you are going minimalistic or are on a low end pc, its uncalled for to switch
<jasmuz> intok, that seems bad... don't have a clue how to help there.. don't have one myself
<brian> im on a netbook
<brian> gnome runs pretty good but i heard xfce was a good option
<Zaidy> can anyone help me please
<jasmuz> brian, can i give you a slab of advice.. on a netbook, use the netbook enhanced desks
<jasmuz> Zaidy, what is the issue?
<jasmuz> Hello all, i have a borked apt-get system because of one lowsy package, that i installed manually from getdeb, any takers on how to solve the issue?? Private msg me pls
<harisund> Zaidy are you trying to compile irssi? Why not just install it from the repositories?
<Zaidy> jasmuz: i get this error "GLIB is required to build irssi"
<Zaidy> jasmuz:  even after installing the package
<brian> like netbook remix?
<chibihogoshino> i installed gtk-chtheme and now when i change the themes with the gnome theme changer it is stuck with the old theme and the new one too
<jasmuz> Zaidy, why are you trying to build irssi?
<harisund> zaidy how did you install irssi?
<chibihogoshino> if that makes any sense
<jasmuz> chibihogoshino, change the root one too
<Zaidy> jasmuz: to install it
<jasmuz> !build-essentials Zaidy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chibihogoshino> root what ?
<Zaidy> jasmuz: i already did it
<jasmuz> Zaidy, get yourself the package build-essentials and check if you still got errors
<chu_> This is fairly frustrating now, I don't even know what I have been done anymore.
<Zaidy> jasmuz: i have installed all the dependencies but i still get the error
<jasmuz> chibihogoshino, open the gnome theme as root and apply it too
<jasmuz> Zaidy, why don't you use an already precompiled package then?
<chibihogoshino> what is the command to open the theme manager
<Zaidy> jasmuz: there isn't
<jasmuz> Zaidy, are you telling me there isn't an irssi package in the repositories?
<chu_> I download irssi like yesterday from the repos
<Zaidy> jasmuz: the version in the rep is a bit old :D
<jasmuz> Zaidy, ohh.. I see
<jasmuz> Hello all, i have a borked apt-get system because of one lowsy package, that i installed manually from getdeb, any takers on how to solve the issue?? Private msg me pls
<harisund> Hey guys how do I know if my graphics card is detected correctly or whatever, as in is my graphics being rendered by a software or hardware?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: how is it messed up?
<RussellAlan> Whats the cmd to partition a sdcard?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, so messed up i cant install, delete or do anything.
<nhasian> RussellAlan, you can use gparted
<shane2peru> jasmuz: what did you install?
<chibihogoshino> jasmuz, that didnt work
<RussellAlan> yeah thats it
<RussellAlan> thanks
<jasmuz> shane2peru, and it won't allow me to remove the package that is broken
<shane2peru> jasmuz: what package is it?
<trt> Question: I've been messing with GRUB 2, and I'm having an issue.  Whenever I edit anything in /etc/default/grub file, and run 'sudo update-grub2' settings such as the gfx_mode and default boot item are not reflected in the boot menu, does anyone know what could be causing this?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, urd a usenet reader from getdeb.net
<chu_> If I have unmet build depewndencies, do I just apt-get those dependencies?
<lstarnes> chu_: apt-get build-dep packagename
<chu_> Where packagename is the package I'm trying to install?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, any idea???
<lstarnes> chu_: yes
<mark[oz]> hey guys, using cli, can i block a certain ip address? should i use iptables, or is there a neater solution?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: try this in the terminal: sudo dpkg --purge urd
<shane2peru> jasmuz: it can be fixed, I just have to remember how
<jasmuz> shane2peru, that dosen't even tickle it
<shane2peru> jasmuz: what is the output?
<chu_> Package sysutils has no install candidate
<chu_> Bugger.
<RussellAlan> damnit, whats my su pw
<jasmuz> shane2peru, ackage is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<lstarnes> RussellAlan: ubuntu doesn't have a root/su password set by default
<lstarnes> RussellAlan: sudo is used instead
<shane2peru> jasmuz: oh, I think it is: sudo apt-get -fix-broken install
<nhasian> mark[oz], did you try ufw?
<alabd> Good day every one ,How to find if modem support fax or not in ubuntu ?
<mark[oz]> nhasian, i've googled, came up pretty blank, so i haven't tried anything.. will google ufw
<mark[oz]> thanks
<jasmuz> jasmuz, that cli command is not correct
<trt> Question: I've been messing with GRUB 2, and I'm having an issue.  Whenever I edit anything in /etc/default/grub file, and run 'sudo update-grub2' settings such as the gfx_mode and default boot item are not reflected in the boot menu, does anyone know what could be causing this?
<RussellAlan> lstarnes: so sudo then the program name? Can you give me an example string
<lstarnes> RussellAlan: what are you trying to run?
<chu_> Mmm, sysutils isn't available for Jaunty?
<RussellAlan> gparted
<shane2peru> jasmuz: let me find it, I can't remember
<donnybrasco> hey - can someone help me figure out how to rotate my second screen in hardy with nvidia 6150
<jasmuz> shane2peru, if you help me fix this you will seriously be included in my prayers tonight
<ArkoldThos> any program as coax thief or dhcp force?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<RussellAlan> lstarnes: gparted
<harisund> donnybrasco, do you have Nvidia drivers? is there like a Nvidia panel?
<donnybrasco> I don't see a setting to do this in nvidia-settings
<jasmuz> shane2peru, that won't do anything either
<shane2peru> jasmuz: how did you install the deb, just clicking on it?
<lstarnes> RussellAlan: because that is a graphical application, it uses gksudo instead of sudo.  try gksudo gparted
<harisund> donnybrasco, the only thing I can think of is to use xrandr .. are you familiar with the command line?
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes
<RussellAlan> lstarnes: ahh gracious senior
<jasmuz> shane2peru, downloaded it from getdeb, just installed it via gdebi.. but i think i removed later mysql which it depends on, and it just flipped
<prappl93> The Palm OS Devices thing keeps coming up when I log into Ubuntu, how do I fix this?
<gullstein> I got two computers where I use suspend. booth work at suspend2 ram, but only one work at suspend2 disk. It apear to me that the same packages are used.
<shane2peru> jasmuz: can you pastebin the out put of this: sudo apt-get remove urd
<chu_> Does anyone know what packages will allow me to get sysutils on Jaunty?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: it has been a while since I botched my apt-get stuff.
<jasmuz> shane2peru, i don't know how to use pastebin
<darksmac> quit
<harisund> donnybrasco, what I did on my Tablet PC was to include a line --> Option "RandRRotation"  "true" <--- in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the "Display" section
<jasmuz> shane2peru, it says: E: The package urd needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<shane2peru> jasmuz: it is really simple www.pastebin.com  paste the output of the command on that web page, and hit submit and copy the address bar and past it here
<huston> prappl93: my best guess is by going into system>preferences>Startup Applications
<shane2peru> jasmuz: ok, do you still have the deb that you got?
<jasmuz> Yes
<prappl93> Huston, what would be in the list?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: double click it to re-install it
<shai> Does anyone know how I can enforce the larger DPI ( I set it to 120 instead of 96 ) on X apps I started over SSH X11 Forwarding ? The DPI set on my XDM works great, but those menus are just way to small on the apps I start via SSH ...
<RussellAlan> Hrmm, it's not recognizing my media card in GParted.
<tone_red> Hi All, I have an rdesktop type question: Can I rdesktop to a windows 2003 server with Ipsec policy using a Shared Key from a ubuntu system. Can it be done?
<RussellAlan> I did it the other day but forgot what the trick was to get it to see it.
<huston> anything that starts automatically with ubuntu "should" be listed there
<prappl93> Its not
<prappl93> Or if it is, I don't know the name of it
<shane2peru> jasmuz: was it able to re-install it?
<RussellAlan> "An error occurred while accessing 'Volume (vfat)', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceLocked: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<joeb3_> tone_red, yes, with ipsec-tools on Ubuntu.
<kprav33n> Anyone trying to upgrade to 9.10 beta from mirrors.kernel.org?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, it inmediately screams that i have broken dependencies and won't allow me to do anything
<alabd> Good day every one ,How to find if modem support fax or not in ubuntu ?
<kprav33n> I am getting a hash mismatch for a couple of files.
<PCTeacher012> Hey, I just installed Ubutnu 9.04, for the... 3rd time i think. Been a while. But my problem currently is i am trying to get an online radio to work: www.sosradio.net but every time it opens the radio, it says "starting", then "Streaming", then "Stopped" and i did nothing to stop it. What is wrong?
<RussellAlan> "An error occurred while accessing 'Volume (vfat)', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceLocked: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked
<shai> When I start X application in Gnome (My chosen XDM), the menus are just fine in relation to their font size. When I start those same applications later, on my Windows machine using SSH + X11 Forwarding, the menus fonts are very tiny and I can beraly make the words for them... I was hoping maybe there is a way to change that... can someon tell me how?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: hmm, what was the output of sudo dpkg --purge urd
<tone_red> joeb3_, thanks, I'll look into ipsec-tool
<RussellAlan> Ahh, it was cause Gparted was trying to access it I suppose, I closed GPartred and i could access the volume.
<jasmuz> shane2peru, gimme a sec
<chu_> Why is it all of a sudden I have to recompile my own kernel?
<PCTeacher012> Hey, I just installed Ubutnu 9.04, for the... 3rd time i think. Been a while. But my problem currently is i am trying to get an online radio to work: www.sosradio.net but every time it opens the radio, it says "starting", then "Streaming", then "Stopped" and i did nothing to stop it. What is wrong?
<chu_> Jesus this is frustrating now.
<jasmuz> shane2peru, just reinstalled the package via dpkg, then fixed the dependencies via apt-get install -f
<agoole> PCTeacher012: let me try the radio, see if it works for me
<huston> well you could just reinstall the palm os devices program couldn't you prapp193?
<PCTeacher012> Thank agoole. The website it www.sosradio.net just click listen live
<PCTeacher012> I've installed all the plugins it asked me to install
<shane2peru> jasmuz: ok, where did you save the deb file?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: Desktop?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, yea
<shane2peru> jasmuz: cd ~/Desktop
<chu_> I shouldn't have tried to do this madwifi shit.
<chu_> Bugger
<darksmac> any one have any luck setting up a l4d server
<jasmuz> shane2peru, just tried to remove the whole thing with sudo aptitude purge urd -y and it borked again
<shane2peru> jasmuz: sudo dpkg -i urd(tab)
<offwithx11> anyone know if editing the /etc/default-display-manager will stop X11 from starting in Ubuntu?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, that is what i did!
<shane2peru> jasmuz: it isn't going to let you do anything till it is installed,
<shane2peru> jasmuz: did that help?
<shane2peru> !language | chu
<ubottu> chu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jasmuz> shane2peru, that installs it right.. but wont let me purge it
<agoole> PCTeacher012: well, doesn't work for me either, looks like its a windows only stream,
<shane2peru> jasmuz: so now it is installed?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: I think we are going to have to remove it with dpkg too
<PCTeacher012> agoole: So no way i could run it on linux?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, gimme the low down then
<shane2peru> jasmuz: sudo dpkg --purge urd
<agoole> PCTeacher012: well, let me take a look at the code for the website
<PCTeacher012> agoole: Thanks. keep me updated
<offwithx11> PCTeacher012: did you try winehq.org (wine package)
<PCTeacher012> offwithx11: No, but this isnt for a program
<shane2peru> jasmuz: sounds like a poorly formed package
<jasmuz> shane2peru, it borked..
<shane2peru> jasmuz: can you post the output in pastebin
<shane2peru> !pastebin | jasmuz
<ubottu> jasmuz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<donnybrasco> harisund: I can't find xrandr and don't seem to have it installed
<donnybrasco> can't find it in adept
<donnybrasco> only grandr
<chu_> "FATALFATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<offwithx11> anyone know about editing the /etc/default-display-manager file; will that stop X11 from starting in Ubuntu?
<chu_> What does that error mean?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: or you can try: sudo dpkg --remove urd
<offwithx11> harisund: try 'apt-cache search xrand' in terminal
<jasmuz> shane2peru, http://paste.ubuntu.com/283499/
<lstarnes> chu_: it means that you don't have the module for ndiswrapper
<harisund> donnybrasco, that's odd
<harisund> donnybrasco, I just did dpkg -S `which xrandr` and it tells me xrandr is a part of the package "x11-xserver-utils
<jasmuz> shane2peru, that won't work either
<harisund> Do you have x11-xserver-utils package installed on your system? (or you could try installing that)
<shane2peru> jasmuz: wow, that is one sticky package
<lstarnes> chu_: it should be available in one of the packages related to ndiswrapper
<harisund> offwithx11, what are you trying to do? You want to stop X11 from loading?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, yes.. im almost going crazy over it
<chu_> Yeah, if I have ndiswrapper installed, wouldn't I have ndiswrapper module installed?
<donnybrasco> harisund: I'm going to just try editing my xorg.conf first
<offwithx11> harisund: yes, by default without uninstallation
<nanotube> jasmuz: what is the error message that you're getting when you try to apt-get remove it?
<harisund> donnybrasco, what are you editing in your xorg.conf?
<harisund> and offwithx11 you can stop GDM from running on boot time
<chu_> Mmm, there is an apt-get ndiswrapper-modules file I might not have
<shane2peru> jasmuz: ok, lets do this: sudo echo "conf" > /etc/apache2/conf.d/urd.conf
<seede> hi all, can i get a hand with a weird one - rdiff-backup seems to have borked its backup directory. in short i can't see files there anymore. eg ls -ld gives drwx------ 91 me me 4096 2009-10-02 12:03 .  i can cd to directories that i know are there but i can't display them
<shane2peru> jasmuz: that will create the missing conf file and then we can try to purge it again
<donnybrasco> harisund: I was going to try adding a rotation line under monitor
<offwithx11> harisund: will commenting that file /etc/X11/default-display-manager clear the X11 from starting by default?
<seede> ive tried chmod -R 755, nothing
<PCTeacher012> Well, im updating ubuntu, and going to bed, high school is in the morning :p so night all
<shane2peru> jasmuz: it appears it is not being removed because of the missing file.
<jasmuz> shane2peru, just created the file.. im about to purge it again
<donnybrasco> harisund: I have two monitors running
<harisund> donnybrasco, hmm all right try and see if that works, I know xrandr is the way to rotate screens so if your editing doens't we will try something else
<harisund> donnybrasco, ouch now it gets more interesting
<Misko> Hey, I'm new to Java programming I was wondering if any of you guys could answer me a quick question
<donnybrasco> harisund: yeah- and I only want one of them rotated :)
<harisund> offwithx11, I do not know, you can try though .. what's the worst that could happen
<offwithx11> harisund: not much, ok, thanks
<PCTeacher012> Misko, i can try, but im not too well at java programming
<offwithx11> Misko, you can also try #java
<jasmuz> shane2peru, Yay!! that seems worked!!!
<harisund> donnybrasco, yeah .. have you just tried using gnome-display-properties? normally that would tell you if it has ended up identifying everything
<Misko> I cant get into #java
<Misko> Anyways
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help me with GParted? I can't view my media card.
<shane2peru> jasmuz: great, run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lstarnes> Misko: you need a registered/verified nick in order to join there
<donnybrasco> I'm on kde
<jasmuz> shane2peru, just did.. im already fecthing updates.
<shane2peru> jasmuz: if that works, then everything should be fixed
<harisund> hmm what's the KDE equivalent one sec
<prappl93> How do I stop something from running when I start up Ubuntu
<jasmuz> shane2peru, thanks man, for the hand.
<Jd`away> Hi, is there a counterpart for FARmanager on linux?..any software to access the filesystem of a Se mobile phone?
<shane2peru> jasmuz: no prob, glad we got rid of that weed!
<computerquip> Morning.
<lstarnes> prappl93: sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove
<jasmuz> Jd`away, if you have bluetooth on the phone, you can mount it
<harisund> prappl93, what are you talking about in particular?
<prappl93> lstarnes: I don't know the "service name" its the Palm OS Devices thing... it keeps popping up
<chu_> Apparantly there's an update-modules command, but I don't know the syntax, anyone here have any experience?
<jasmuz> shane2peru, :D
<Jd`away> no, that would just give me access to the phone memory contents.. i want to flash the filesystem..
<computerquip> Wondering if I could get a quick tip. My update mirror is SLOW and as a result I want to change it. Any clue how?
<prappl93> harisund, the Palm OS Devices thing pops up on system start up
<fez> why is KDE on ubuntu so "k"rappy
<donnybrasco> harisund: thanks, restarting my xserver - brb
<jasmuz> Jd`away, then don't bet on flashing it on a gnu/linux platform
<abbyz> this is really _really_ bugging me. i have installed mozplugger and using evince to open pdf documents within firefox. but when i open a pdf, evince opens up and says "permission denied" when trying to open the pdf.
<te> computerquip: open up syanptic sources, change your server from united states to Other
<celthunder> fez so don't use kde then
<te> computerquip: then click the button to search for the fastest server
<computerquip> kk
<te> let that run
<Jd`away> hm..
<te> and then click okay
<te> i had the same problem today
<te> so fucking slow
<FloodBot1> te: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RussellAlan> Can anyone help with Gparted? It isn't recognizing my media card.
<computerquip> ... Is the default Japan?
<PCTeacher012> night all, goin to bed lolz High school in the morning :P
<RussellAlan> Or what is a fast formatting solution?
<harisund> prappl93, I think it's called pilot something
<te> !language | te
<ubottu> te, please see my private message
<offwithx11> te: you can try a torrent program, such as apt-p2p or debtorrent
<Jd`away> is there a channel for midnight commander on here?
<harisund> prappl93, do one thing, in a terminal do ls /etc/init.d/ | grep *pilot* ?
<te> offwithx11: why would i do that?
<offwithx11> te: if the mirrors are going too slow, you can torrent the updates (faster sometimes)
<te> yeah that's a good idea i guess
<prappl93> harisund, what does ? mean?
<te> but just changing to a faster server got me back to 6MB down
<te> :)
<harisund> prappl93, are you familiar with using the command line?
<prappl93> Somewhat, but I am newish with Ubuntu still
<ByTeWalkeR> hi all. i have nvidia geforce 9100 but i cant get it worknig.. envy says everything is not compatible :(
<prappl93> harisund, somewhat, but I am still newish with Ubuntu
<harisund> prappl93, see the "Palm OS device support thingy" that pops up is called gnome-pilot or something, and I think the service is gpilotd
<RussellAlan> lstarnes: will you help me?
<harisund> prappl93,which Ubuntu are you using? 9.04?
<stargate> I was setting up my new install of ubuntu 9.04 and decided after setting everything up that I wanted to change my username and computer name.  I was going to refer to post 8 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64021 for the username part unless there is a better suggestion, and I am still looking for how to change the computer name.  Thanks in advance.
<lstarnes> RussellAlan: I don't know how to resolve that issue. sorry
<prappl93> harisund, yes. Its gpilotd
<prappl93> harisund, what was the command to stop it from loading at start up again?
<harisund> prappl93, so basically you need to stop the gpilotd service from running
<harisund> prappl93, somebody put it up earlier, let me scroll back hang on
<harisund> lstarnes put it up .. sudo update-rc.d gpilotd -f remove
<harisund> prappl93, what you could do is install some application like "bum" and use it to stop gpilotd and other services from loading at startup time
<prappl93> harisund, I did that and got this: "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gpilotd: file does not exist"
<harisund> prappl93, how did you find out it was gpilotd/
<harisund> I mean, it could be under a different name
<prappl93> I typed gpilotd into terminal and it ran the thing, I don't know, but thats the App name
<harisund> prappl93, ok are you familiar with the terminal? Can you type a command out
<prappl93> Probably
<harisund> prappl93, by the way, do you want that software? I guess you could just uninstall the software if you don't use Palm Pilot PDA devicxes
<ClayG> What is the easiest way to fix grub? I installed xp and couldn't get to ubuntu after, I tried supergrub which allowed me to get into ubuntu but then it doesn't let me select os's and now I can't get into xp, what is the easiest way be able to see the screen whre you pick os's ?
<prappl93> harisund, sort of but not really... could I do a sudo apt-get remove gpilotd and then a sudo apt-get install gpilotd and that should fix it?
<harisund> The name of the software by the way is gnome-pilot
<harisund> So you could do sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-pilot if you want to be totally rid of it
<harisund> I don't think it installs any service, since I don't see anything in /etc/init.d that could be related to this. Does this start when you login to the desktop?
<chu_> I should apparantly have a /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/ndiswrapper.ko but /lib/modules/`uname -r` only has 3 directories, initrd, kernel and updates.
<ClayG> I thought there is a built in boot loader editor gui?
<chu_> Am I looking in the wrong place?
<prappl93> Yes. I just uninstalled it then reinstalling it right now... I will see if it fixed it by logging out then back in
<prappl93> harisund, brb
<prappl93> harisund, what was the command to purge it again?
<harisund> prappl93, sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-pilot
<stargate> clayg, I actually had that issue earlier,  I ended up giving up and just wiped my ubuntu install, grub2 has builtin grub rescue features though.
<Gamex> help me pls
<agliodbs> ubutu doesn't automount USB drives?
<prappl93> harisund, so if I were to reinstall those it would be similar to on Windows uninstalling it entirely then reinstalling it new?
<ByTeWalkeR> i have nvidia geforce 9100.. why cant envy find the right driver?
<Gamex> i cant use webcam on kopete
<harisund> Technically yeah
<harisund> you could then do sudo apt-get install gnome-pilot
<ClayG> stargate: can i just install grub2?
<Gamex> pls pm me
<prappl93> So that *should* fix the problem?
<chu_> Ok, so I don't have a misc dir in /lib/modules/2.6.30/ where would I find the equivalent then?
<harisund> prappl93, only difference being unlike windows you can do it in 2 commands instead of a bunch of "next" "next" "next" clicks
<computerquip> The software sources screen seems to be frozen. Is it processing something?
<wrektjet> hey guys. my system just froze. how should i restart x next time?
<prappl93> harisund, let me log out again and back in and see if the purge then reinstall works.
<harisund> prappl93, let me knwo if it did
<ClayG> stargate: it's too bad, it would be kind of handy to have a program that goes "We found these os's on your OS, select the ones you'd like to choose from when your computer starts" and you do, and then it's fixed.
<agliodbs> really, I just plugged in a usb drive to my ubuntu machine
<stargate> clayg, not sure.  you can also attempt to reinstall grub via ubuntu live cd,  i personally had no luck with that
<harisund> prappl93, if not there are some other stuff we can try
<agliodbs> and I need to manually mount it?
<stargate> hehe, well there are plenty, it's just whether they work, especially from windows, clayg
<ClayG> stargate: I'm in ubuntu now.
<ClayG> stargate: I just need something that will let me get back into windows
<prappl93> harisund, no luck... is there a possibility this is set up to launch on the root account so all subsequent accounts will launch it?
<harisund> prappl93, ok what exactly is happening when you login?
<harisund> prappl93, are you getting an error message, or is a software application starting up or ..?
<ClayG> stargate: I could have sworn in past distro version I was able to edit grub in a gui from ubuntu but I can't find it now.
<stargate> clayg, oh i'msorry, i thought you meant you could only access windows and not ubuntu, not the other way around
<chu_> Sweet new error now, this is progress!
<prappl93> harisund, the computer loads the fact that I have the black cursor selected then the gnome-pilot shows up.
<ClayG> stargate: at first yes, but I got supergrub which now makes it only go into ubuntu lol
<donnybrasco> harisund: that didn't work
<agliodbs> hmmm, I see the issue
<ClayG> stargate:  do you know of a way inside ubuntu to fix it gui style?
<agliodbs> how do I format a USBdrive in ubuntu?
<harisund> donnybrasco, one second let me get back to you
<donnybrasco> harisund: do you think running my second monitor as a separate xserver would help
<stargate> clayg, i don't gui-wise, but i remember reading online how to re-add windows via terminal if that happens
<kuttans> agliodbs use gparted to do that
<stargate> clayg, give me a second to look it up
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: Same as any other drive, with your partitioning/formatting tool of choice.  I like gparted for graphical jobs.
<harisund> donnybrasco, here's a link to get you started, i will get back to you in a second http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1056225
<donnybrasco> harisund: thanks
<agliodbs> tonyyarusso: and for non-graphical?
<harisund> now prappl93
<harisund> prappl93, let's do one thing .. are you running gnome?
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: cfdisk
<wrektjet> guys, what can one do if ubuntu freezes? is therera  way not to lose your work?
<prappl93> harisund, yes
<ninjaII> hello :)
<agliodbs> ooooh
<ninjaII> so quiet in here
<agliodbs> cfdisk didn't like that drive
<ninjaII> this isn't normal :P
<harisund> prappl93, ok in System -> Preferences -> Startup applicatino
<harisund> prappl93, do you see anything pilot related?
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: uh oh, what happened?
<agliodbs> n
<prappl93> harisund, not at all
<agliodbs> Warning!!  Unsupported GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected. Use GNU Parted.
<stargate> clayg, my system is all wonky atm, but i recall seeing an article on google when searching "reinstall grub after windows"
<stargate> clayg, I'll be back as soon as i reboot.
<harisund> prappl93, ok what about output of stuff like "pstree" or "top" or "ps ax" do you see anything listed pilot related?
<ClayG> stargate: I'll check it out, thanks
<harisund> prappl93, basically I am trying to find out what application is running, then we can figure out a way to stop it
<agliodbs> gparted is a GUI tool, though, yes?
<prappl93> harisund, none of those appear
<harisund> donnybrasco, any luck? Are you able to configure each monitor to its correct resolution? Is your ubuntu able to identify the 2 monitors? How do you know that?
<RussellAlan> yes agliodbs
<agliodbs> :-(
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: Intriguing.  Well, there's gparted and there's parted - parted is GNU parted, and gparted is the GNOME frontend - confusing I know.
<chu_> Gah!
<chu_> Horrible.
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes - the res is fine ... used kdesudo nvidia-settings to edit xorg.conf file - my problem lies with having my second monitor rotated
<prappl93> harisund, so, should I just restart my computer and use one of the things in the GRUB menu to redo my system? I forgot what its called...
<harisund> donnybrasco, you said when you typed "xrandr" in a terminal it said noo such command found?
<donnybrasco> yes
<harisund> prappl93, I am not sure I understand what you are talking about .. there's something you can do in Grub menu that redoes your system? oO
<prappl93> harisund, from what I read them as, yeah... but I am probably sadly mistaken
<harisund> donnybrasco, let's try installing x11-xserver-utils package
<eminor> recovery mode?
<chu_> ndiswrapper's web-site is incredibly difficult to navigate, is there an installation tutorial there? (the INSTALL text in this ndiswrapper tarball just says go to the web-site for build instructions, but then the site just re-directs me to the homepage and I can't find anything from there)
<donnybrasco> harisund: when I ran grandr, though, the rotation options were disabled
<harisund> donnybrasco, that's probably because the rotation was disabled .. you need to enable rotation in xorg.conf
<agliodbs> tonyyarusso: there isn't anything more user-friendly than parted?
<prappl93> harisund, I think I am just going to leave it uninstalled...
<harisund> donnybrasco, you need to add the line ---> Option "RandRRotation" "true"<-- to the Display section in your xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: Well, you could probably use the other tool anyway, but I'm not sure what that error means, so doing what it says is probably safest.
<harisund> prappl93, I just searched for all packages that have pilot as a part of them, and there seem to be 3 packages gnome-pilot, gnome-pilot-conduits and libgone-pilot2 .. maybe you could try purging all 3 of them first
<harisund> prappl93, actually that seems like a bad idea .. are you running evolution?
<agliodbs> tonyyarusso: yeah, I'm just looking for a shortcut for "use the whole disk"
<prappl93> Not right now
<agliodbs> which parted doesn't appear to have
<prappl93> It said it couldn't find libgone-pilot2
<harisund> donnybrasco, did you get what I was talking about, the line in xorg.conf? That line must be there for rotation
<harisund> prappl93, libgome-pilot2 .. it seems to have some dependencies with evolution
<prappl93> Oh
<prappl93> So, if I remove that then reinstall it it should be okay though right?
<prappl93> Or would I have to redo my Evolution all together?
<nonix4> Why would mouse plugged through an usb hub (monitor) refuse to work after being unplugged for a day along with the keyboard plugged to the same hub? Xorg.0.log does list proper-looking detection when plugging it in. Works if plugged in through any other usb port.
<ultralazer> Just installed ubuntu.  Wonders if there is a way to force xorg-server to rely upon manually configured xorg.con
<donnybrasco> harisund: I was just checking on the X11-xserver-utils ... it's already installed
<ultralazer> ^ xorg.conf
<harisund> x11-xserver-utils is already installed then xrandr should be installed since xrandr is a part of that package donnybrasco ... .. your /usr/bin doesn't have a xrandr in it?
<harisund> prappl93, when you remove the packages it will give you a list of what else it is removing
<harisund> prappl93, make a list of all that and reinstalll everything that was removed
<agliodbs> like, particularly, how do I guess the number for END for mkpartfs?
<prappl93> harisund, that will remove all of evolution... so, okay
<seidos> when should someone use canonical's paid support?
<tonyyarusso> agliodbs: Usually there's something that tells you the total number somewhere...
<harisund> I think it removes the packages evolution, evolution-plugins, evolution-exchange, evolution-indicator so you should be able to add those back and be on the safe side
<agliodbs> I can't find anything
<chu_> Argh!! trying to make this ndiswrapper package, "*** CFLAGS was changed in <filename>"
<chu_> Argh
<agliodbs> I know this is about a 500G drive
<chu_> What's this error telling me?
<agliodbs> but how do I figure out the exact size?
<lizzzy> Hi! So, I'm manually configuring my IP. How do I know what's my prefix??
<harisund> donnybrasco, could you find xrandr in your /usr/bin?
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes xrandr is in /usr/bin
 * cybic is still looking for a hint, where to configurate my trackpoint on hp nc6400
<agliodbs> lizzzy: prefix?
<harisund> donnybrasco, ok that's a start .. now rotation is done through xrandr, that much I know. Have you enabled that line in xorg.conf Option "RandRRotation" "true"
<lizzzy> Yeah, in manual config. it asks for my address, then prefix and then gateway. Is the prefix 255.255.255.0 by any chance? But it doesn't seem to accept that.
<vadviktor> Anybody who feels he is good at virtualization, help me to choose: xen or kvm? I only want it to use as a portable server workspace for my web development enviroment.
<Brando753> is there a way to set up vnc to allow me to turn on and/or login to my computer?
<chu_> Mmm
<Debolaz> vadviktor: KVM.
<nanotube> lizzzy: the proper name for that is "netmask"... and it depends on the IP you're setting...
<donnybrasco> harisund: I don't have a 'Display' section - only two 'Montitor' sections
<agliodbs> lizzzy: what are you editing?
<Debolaz> vadviktor: If have the hardware support, there's no reason to not prefer KVM over Xen.
<nanotube> lizzzy: but for a regular "local network" it does tend to be 255.255.255.0
<harisund> Not 'display' sorry I think it should be "device"
<prappl93> harisund, I will see if purging all that then reinstalling worked
<agliodbs> anyone?  surely there must be some way to check the capacity of a raw device
<harisund> prappl93, allright we can try that for a start
<chu_>  *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/chu/Downloads/AR928X/ndiswrapper-1.2/driver/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop.
<chu_> Whoops, anyway, what does that error say?
<lizzzy> Wireless --> edit network connections --> IP address --> Method: Manual
<vadviktor> Debolaz: I actually do not have AMD-V on every machine I wish to use it on, and I would like to choose a free virtualization where I can run a 64bit ubuntu guest with 2 or more cores
<donnybrasco> harisund: here's my xorg.conf file ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/283515/
<nanotube> agliodbs: run "sudo fdisk -l" among its output you'll find the total capacity of the physical disk
<harisund> donnybrasco, one sec
<prappl93> No such luch, HardDisk
<prappl93> harisund,
<Debolaz> vadviktor: Lack of hardware support excludes KVM as an alternative.
<lizzzy> Here, I'm trying to manually set my IP. I know what's a netmask. But it didn't ask for my netmask, rather a prefix!
<prappl93> I have to go to bed, I have school tomorrow, so if you have a link or series of links to possible solutions, I wouldn't mind you to send me them
<prappl93> Or you could e-mail them to me
<vadviktor> Debolaz: :( and is Xen as good as KVM if it comes to easy install and maintenance?
<Debolaz> vadviktor: No, Xen is considerably more complex.
<harisund> prappl93, all right good luck and sorry man
<harisund> donnybrasco, one sec
<Debolaz> vadviktor: However, it is well documented.
<nanotube> lizzzy: this is in the networkmanager applet?
<lizzzy> yup
<vadviktor> Debolaz: should I install it from ubuntu repo or shall I choose to compile it from source as it is more up-to-date?
<lizzzy> network mgmt --> wireless --> edit netwk connections
<zruty> draft
<harisund> donnybrasco, do you see the line Option "NoLogo" "True"
<Debolaz> vadviktor: Ubuntu dropped host (Technically dom0) support for Xen in releases after hardy, fyi.
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes
<harisund> Right underneath that add a line that says --> Option "RandRRotation" "True"
<harisund> The same way as the previous line is
<donnybrasco> harisund: ok
<murlidhar> okiez hi all ......... i messed up something and i don't see firefox in update-alternatives .... how do i bring it back to get firefox opened for the command x-www-browser ?
<Debolaz> vadviktor: If end up going with Xen, you want this book btw: http://runningxen.com/
<harisund> So you have an identifier line, you have a driver line, and you have 2 Option lines .. get what I am saying?
<nanotube> lizzzy: aha, in that case... read this: http://www.gadgetwiz.com/network/netmask.html
<donnybrasco> yep
<maurer_> Anyone know of any D&D character sheet software that works in linux?
<vadviktor> Debolaz: then I guess it's up to me to compile it
<donnybrasco> harisund: saved it - gonna try restarting xserver - brb
<maurer_> Under windows I've used "HeroForge", but their code isn't OO.o compatible
<harisund> http://paste.ubuntu.com/283519/
<harisund> donnybrasco, one sec
<donnybrasco> k
<harisund> You need to add that to both lines
<lizzzy> Thanks muchly nanotube :)
<nanotube> lizzzy: for the standard class-c 255.255.255.0, try prefix 24
<harisund> donnybrasco, look at the one I put
<agliodbs> seems to work, thanks
<nanotube> lizzzy: no prob :)
<lizzzy> Kewl!
<vadviktor> Debolaz: thank you for your kind information!
<agliodbs> feh
<nanotube> agliodbs: ?
<Debolaz> vadviktor: Np.
<agliodbs> since when did 477MB == 500GB?
<nanotube> agliodbs: probably its 477GB == 500GiB :)
<agliodbs> yeah
<nonix4> chu_: it says you're trying to do something that could be done simpler, I guess...
<agliodbs> cheaters
<nanotube> agliodbs: and it's since hard drive manufacturers decided that they'll count 1000 bytes per megabyte instead of 1024.
<nanotube> agliodbs: the martetroid who came up with that one ought to be stuffed.
<mysteriousdarren> y is that?
<nanotube> agliodbs: *marketroid
 * DigitalKiwi thinks it is ingenious
<agliodbs> anyway, when I get this thing formatted ext2, will it automount?
<donnybrasco> harisund: how's this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/283520/
<nanotube> agliodbs: ehrm... if you stick it into your fstab, it will :)
<agliodbs> ah
<DigitalKiwi> why are you making a 500GB drive ext2?
<agliodbs> hmmmph
<agliodbs> DigitalKiwi: parted doesn't support ext3?
<harisund> donnybrasco, if I am not mistaken the t in True should be capitalized, since it is capitalized in the line above
<DigitalKiwi> wut
<harisund> and donnybrasco you might also need to add it in the second device section, under BoardName  "GeForce Go 6150"
<DigitalKiwi> i hope you don't intend to keep it ext2
<MadSeaDog> hi folks i'm looking for a good sound editer... something that can easily remove voice...
<eminor> agliodbs, ext3 is ext2 with journal, look for a -j option or something :-)
<DigitalKiwi> hi bruenig
<MadSeaDog> any ideas?
<donnybrasco> harisund: ok - will do
<bruenig> greet
<Flannel> murlidhar: You can use --set
<nanotube> agliodbs: see here: http://www.gadgetwiz.com/network/netmask.html
<Nitrodist> how do I get back to regular user after going to root from a shell
<nanotube> agliodbs: wrong link
<nanotube> agliodbs: i mean here: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/enterprise/RHEL-3-Manual/sysadmin-guide/s1-parted-create-part.html
<harisund> Nitrodist, type exit
<agliodbs> feh, time for bed
<nanotube> agliodbs: in other words... use mkpart to make ext3 partitions
<nanotube> agliodbs: same here... dunno wtf i'm still doing here
<murlidhar> Flannel: err u mean sudo update-alternatives --set /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 ?
<Nitrodist> thx harisund
<agliodbs> nanotube: thanks, man pages are out of date
<murlidhar> Flannel: :)
<agliodbs> nanotube: anyway, bed and will restart this in the am
<Flannel> murlidhar: --set x-www-browser /path/to/whaever
<donnybrasco> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283523/
<nanotube> agliodbs: sweet dreams
<murlidhar> Flannel: ah okies thanks :)
<donnybrasco> harisund: how's that look?
<harisund> donnybrasco, yeah seems better. Try restart X all together and see if grandr allows anything?
<dragon1> What'd be a good bluetooth remote software to operate media player on linux using a symbian device?
<donnybrasco> ok - brb
<murlidhar> Flannel: update-alternatives: Cannot find alternative `/usr/bin/firefox'.
<agliodbs> nanotube: No Implementation: Support for creating ext3 file systems is not implemented yet.
<xoveruk> does anyone know of a public ssh server that i can tunnel my HTTP requests through? facebook is blocked on this router.
<murlidhar> Flannel: the path is absolutely correct
<Flannel> murlidhar: Oh, sorry, it's --install, and there's some other stuff you set (it's self explanatory, check the man page)
<chu_> There s nothing more tedious than Wireless in Linux; is there?
<nanotube> agliodbs: hrm....
<DigitalKiwi> "my school/work wants me to be productive (shame on them) please help me bypass this"
<nanotube> xoveruk: try shellium.org, maybe...
<murlidhar> Flannel: i tried that too
<nanotube> agliodbs: well, if you're not tied to the cli, i know that gparted can easily to ext3
<harisund> chu_ yeah Wireless in Windows :D But if you are talking about Linux, I would say graphics in Linux or media playback in Linux both of which can get to be hard
<DigitalKiwi> chu_: buy intel, it just works (tm)
<donnybrasco> harisund: still no rotation options in grandr
<agliodbs> nanotube: yeah, this is a headless machine and currently has no X on it
<agliodbs> nanotube: I'd like to keep it that way
<harisund> donnybrasco, I found http://ut2004.titaninternet.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=17533 this link that explains that you have to use xinerama for dual head and xrandr for rotation
<nanotube> well, i'm off to bed... can try looking around tomorrow.
<harisund> Let's try using xrandr on the command line .. one sec
<nanotube> agliodbs: well, i'm off to bed... can try looking around tomorrow.
<chu_> Hopefully I will be back.
<agliodbs> good idea
<donnybrasco> harisund: what do you think about adding that line under section "Montitor" identifier "Configured Monitor"?
<Nitrodist> how do I change the write permissions on a directory/
<harisund> donnybrasco, no you need to enable Rotation under the graphics card device. If you want, create a backup of the xorg.conf file and try it out. If something goes wrong, just go back to the back up
<Nitrodist> bah, nevermind I'll just look it up :P
<Madpilot> Nitrodist, in the file manager, right-click on the directory, choose Permissions
<Nitrodist> Madpilot, need command line
<eminor> man chmod
<Madpilot> Nitrodist, chmod
<DigitalKiwi> chown or chmod -R depending on how you want to change permissions...
<Madpilot> ya, what eminor said
<harisund> donnybrasco, in the command line what is the output of xrandr -q ? Can you paste it somewhere?
<Nitrodist> what's -R do? recursive?
<Madpilot> yes
<Madpilot> but "man chown" is where to start
<Nitrodist> chown? I don't need clam chowder
<Madpilot> man chmod, raither
<Nitrodist> or clowns
<DigitalKiwi> both are possibly correct >.>
<harisund> Nitrodist, I think recursive yes
<chu_> Oh noes! :(
<Nitrodist> indeed chu_
<chu_> I'm probably just going to give up shortly.
<Nitrodist> great news everyone!
<donnybrasco> harisund: nothing happens when xrandr -q entered
<DigitalKiwi> you just saved a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to geico?
<harisund> You don't get any output at all ???
<donnybrasco> harisund: correct
<murlidhar> Flannel: made it thanks :)
<harisund> You are running that when the xserver is running, right?
<donnybrasco> harisund: as when I just enter xrandr
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes
<harisund> hmm that is really odd, xrandr tells you what monitors are connected if X is running, so if xrandr is telling you there are no monitors  whatsoever then there seems to be another problem
<donnybrasco> harisund: you're asking me to run that from a command line, not the terminal, right?
<harisund> How do you differentiate the two?
<harisund> In any case, open up the terminal, what's it on KDE? Or just open xterm and type it in that
<donnybrasco> command line is alt+F2
<harisund> sorry I guess I must have made myself clearer
<harisund> oh no no no
<harisund> I meant terminal all along sorry sorry
<Brando753> is there a way to set up vnc to allow me to turn on and/or login to my computer?
<chu_> There should be dedicated wireless specialists!!!
<harisund> Brando753, VNC won't do that. VNC can onlly show you an already logged into machine
<donnybrasco> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283532/
<DigitalKiwi> chu_: what's your problem? i haven't seen you ask any questions
<Brando753> harisund: so there is no whay to log into to a computer via vnc, my windows pc allows me to do that
<seidos> chu_: do you have $54?
<harisund> Brando753, if you are already logged into the machine you want to VNC into, you can do that just like in Windows
<seidos> well, how should I ask it?  pm me
<mgmuscari> hey, i'm in a big pickle... i think my hard disk may be failing. i'm in the middle of recovering things, and am trying to create a bootable USB drive, but can't run the usb-creator utility because my root fs has remounted in RO mode
<harisund> donnybrasco, what are your individual screen resolutions? Is 2560 the sum of them?
<seidos> !paid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paid
<seidos> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<mgmuscari> i can't get it to remount in rw mode, tried clearing the RO flag on the device using several commands including blockdev, etc
<donnybrasco> harisund: yeah - 1280x800 (primary, laptop) 1280x1024 (secondary lcd)
<mgmuscari> so i'm stuck right now with a RO root fs
<mgmuscari> i'm managed to back up all my important stuff to my NAS
<harisund> donnybrasco, ah this gets interesting .. so basically your machine sees the 2 monitors as "1 BIG screen" instead of "2 screens" so that's the first problem we need to fix
<mgmuscari> how do i manually set up a usb flash drive to throw an ubuntu image on it? the tutorials i've found all deal with either windows programs or the ubuntu usb-creator utility which i can't run for some reason with a RO fs...
<harisund> donnybrasco, in your terminal try typing "xrandr -o right" and see what happens?
<xoveruk> nanotube: does it support SSH?
<xoveruk> i need to connect to it via SSH, looks like its just a remote shell via web browser right?
<dragon> !info anyremote
<ubottu> anyremote (source: anyremote): Remote control daemon for applications using Bluetooth, IrDA or WiFi. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.17-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 194 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<mgmuscari> i'm in a pickle here guys, i need to get this image on this usb disk so that i can try wiping this extended partition and see if creating new ones will bring my disk back to life :/
<elliottcable> Hey all. Uh. Trying to get some kernel modules out of an Ubuntu AMI on EC2 (long story…), but they’re not there.
<ricky21tom> j
<elliottcable> /lib/modules is empty, /lib/modules/2.6.31-300-ec2 doesn’t exist.
<dragon> !usb | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<harisund> donnybrasco, any luck with xrandr -o right ?
<donnybrasco> harisund: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283536/
<mgmuscari> dragon: i've been there already, their instructions don't seem to be useful in my situation
<harisund> ah
<eminor> mgmuscari, have you tried unetbootin?
<dragon> mgmuscari: are you trying to create a bootable USB?
<mgmuscari> yes
<mgmuscari> here are my constraints:
 * YoMama hugs ubottu
<dragon> !info usb-creator | mgmuscari
<ubottu> mgmuscari: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<chu_>  /quit
<chu_> exit
<harisund> That error happens when RandRRotation is not enabled in /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. you sure you have added Option "RandRRotation" "true" right? As in, added it as root, saved it as root etc etc .. you are sure it is not overwritten?
<mgmuscari> i am constrained to working on a hosed ubuntu installation, with my root filesystem mounted in read only mode, and no way to recover r/w access
<dragon> mgmuscari: this tool works perfectly in most situations.
<mgmuscari> dragon: i just stated that usb-creator won't run when / is in read only mode...
<dragon> mgmuscari: use a second box?
<mgmuscari> and i can't get the read only flag to clear on my disk
<mgmuscari> don't have one available...
<dragon> mgmuscari: got dual boot?
<mgmuscari> not working...
<mgmuscari> my partition table seems to be completely screwed
<harisund> donnybrasco, one sec, that error is common while using xrandr let me  re check to be sure. Meanwhile your /etc/X11/xorg.conf definitely has Option "RandRRotation" "true" right ?
<blunder> ok now
<mgmuscari> i had a DSL linux that no longer boots
<mgmuscari> windows no longer boots...
<dragon> mgmuscari: that sucks.
<mgmuscari> i have an ubuntu live cd here that's giving me block device errors when i try to use it
<dragon> anyone knows how to use "anyremote"?
<elliottcable> Anybody know where I can get the kernel modules for an Ubuntu EC2 AMI?
<elliottcable> there are none shipped with it, /lib/modules is empty…
<mgmuscari> f, i really hope i don't have a failing SCSI controller or something
<donnybrasco> harisund: that's right, I just saw someone else use "RandRRotation" "on"
<harisund> hmm try that
<mgmuscari> so what do i have to do to make a usb stick bootable... partition it and set the boot flag?
<mgmuscari> do i need to put a bootloader on it? isolinux or something?
<mgmuscari> can i just throw the ubuntu iso on there?
<harisund> donnybrasco, what is your depth set to? 24?
<harisund> donnybrasco, (sorry I missed your pastebin of your xorg.conf)
<donnybrasco> harisund: yes
<donnybrasco> no worries
<fogel_> hi!!
<mgmuscari> isolinux
<sky__> can you tell me how install opera on ubuntu 9.04?
<mgmuscari> maybe syslinux
<donnybrasco> harisund: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=976120
<chu_> Another failed attempt :(
<dragon> !opera | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ninjaII> :)
<eminor> mgmuscari, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<fogel_> i need some help to guidelines to configure a webpage for a proxy
<sky__> <ubottu> thanks
<harisund> donnybrasco, looks like they did it to their monitor section .. we  should maybe try that too
<mgmuscari> eminor: thanks
<dragon> !welcome | sky__
<ubottu> sky__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fogel_> i ve hear about webmin but iimnot so sure
<dragon> !webmin | fogel_
<ubottu> fogel_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<fogel_> :o
<elad`> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=408OfAJu3Y8 - is this really what I'll get if I install 9.10 now?
<chu_> If I didn't have ndiswrapper installed, how would Ubuntu be dealing with wireless networks?
<fogel_> ebox??
<fogel_> is a packet?!?
<lstarnes> fogel_: poackage
<lstarnes> *package
<fogel_> sorry!!
<dragon> !ebox | fogel_
<ubottu> fogel_: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<fogel_> ebox is a package!?
<gorkster> mgmuscari: are you able to remount the filesystem rw once you are booted? like a mount -o rw,remount / (not sure of the exact syntax)
<harisund> donnybrasco, I am sorry man I think I need to get to sleep .. I wish I could help, but I am sure rotation is done by xrandr .. so you will have just to play around with the Option "RandRRotation" stuff in xorg.conf .. kind of like try various combinations and see if rotation works
<mgmuscari> gorkster: already tried that, won't do it
<lstarnes> fogel_: yes, it is a package
 * cybic is still looking for a hint, where to configurate my trackpoint on hp nc6400, ubuntu 9.04#
<mgmuscari> gorkster: it also doesn't seem to respond to resetting the flags on the block device itself
<lstarnes> fogel_: in the future, if you don't know if something is a package, use aptitude show name-of-thing
<mgmuscari> this laptop is less than a year old... maybe i should just ask lenovo to send me a new hard disk
<lstarnes> fogel_: like aptitude show ebox
<donnybrasco> harisund: no worries - thanks very much for all your help
<donnybrasco> I think that last link I sent you looks promising
<dragon> mgmuscari: have heard of several lenovos with crashed disks. it's a common problem
<mgmuscari> i really hope that this just has to do with changing some partitions the other day
<fogel_> thanks lstarnes!!
<chu_> There's all this refernce to having a wireless driver available in Hardware Drivers, if I don't see this wireless driver, what are possible reasons??
<mgmuscari> dragon: yeah, this just seems so sudden. no errors for 10 months, and then in one day epic crash
<gorkster> mgmuscari: i would say that the disk is suspect, but if you were messing with partitions that could be it too
<mgmuscari> dragon: i've been messing with my partitions for the past few days, i suspect it's related
<fogel_> i really feel like a newbie when i get support from this channel!! but always works! :D
<mgmuscari> gorkster: yeah... i treat this thing with kid gloves, i don't know why it would be the disk
<mgmuscari> no noises or anything
<mgmuscari> i also saw block device errors booting from an ubuntu live cd
<eXeC001er> Hello!
<mgmuscari> i looked up that error though, it it appeared to be a scsi driver related -
<mgmuscari> oh
<mgmuscari> jesus
<elliottcable> Anybody? |-:
<mgmuscari> i changed my sata mode in my bios to compatibility mode yesterday
<mgmuscari> to get my DSL partition to boot
<elad`> How secure is Ubuntu One?
<eminor> mgmuscari, you could check the smart-values of your hard drive
<gorkster> mgmuscari: that could do it.  any interesting info from an fsck?
<mgmuscari> eminor: that stuff's somewhere in /proc/, but i don't remember where it usually is
<mgmuscari> gorkster: just lots of multiply owned inodes that keep cropping up, other things
<powertool08> Do you have to give a user execute permission to be able to read a samba share? When I chmod a folder from 655 to 654, the guest(non-authenticating) can't see the files any more.
<mgmuscari> i have a few ext3 partitions and a few ext4
<mgmuscari> bad journals
<eminor> mgmuscari, you need the package smartmontools and then use smartctl
<adrian__> adek
<adrian__> hello
<mgmuscari> well, if that's not already installed, then i guess i can't do that
<mgmuscari> ah, nope
<adrian__> czaęć
<mgmuscari> well
<mgmuscari> maybe if it puts it in /usr...
<mgmuscari> i think that may still be mounted rw
<citra> ghk;l;l
<adrian__> thy you spik english
<eminor> mgmuscari, does the howto not work for you?
<mgmuscari> ah, nope, can't install anything
<mgmuscari> howto for flash drive?
<adrian__> my a poland
<citra> vhhgkk
<adrian__> polish
<mgmuscari> i'm working on copying stuff from the iso to the flash drive now
<cjones> how do i update my drvers agter switching from onboard to an ati x600 pro
<mgmuscari> then i'll set up a bootloader on it...
<eXeC001er> I build package "dpkg-buildpackage -sa" and after finish process *.dsc and *.changes files are empty.
<eminor> what do you need to install for this?
<mgmuscari> smartmontools to check my hdd smart status
<eXeC001er> why?
<chu_> o, I have this error, and apparantly the fix is to compil my own ndiswrapper.so file, however, I cannot for the life of me find anything regarding *how* to install the bloody thing.
<eminor> no, i mean the link i gave you to prepare yur stick with ubuntu
<eminor> +o
<mgmuscari> eminor: yeah i'm following that
<eminor> yes, do this before to have a working system
<eminor> and then check your drive :)
<Prajjwal> quick question .... is it better to install Ubuntu in a ext2 or ext3 ???
<cjones> how do i update my drvers agter switching from onboard to an ati x600 pro
<gorkster> Prajjwal: ext3 journaling is a good thing
<Prajjwal> thnx ...
<mgmuscari> augh
<mgmuscari> firefox blew up because the fs is read only
<mgmuscari> now i can't get initrd.gz or vmlinuz...
<mgmuscari> i'm lucky i got the iso before / went down...
<mgmuscari> well i'm boned now
<mgmuscari> ugh
<mgmuscari> brb...
<cjones> how do i update my drvers agter switching from onboard to an ati x600 pro
<BB_> when updating i'm having a problem connecting to ecurity.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)
<SoldierNIX> I just switched over from Vista to Ubuntu, and I took all my Zune music with, but I cant play them with the DRM. Is their a linux program to strip the Zune marketplace DRM?
<BB_> sorry - security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37)
<cjones> is there any help here tonight or what ?
<chu_> It doesn't seem to be very active, but there is help occaisonally.
<widget2343> sup all
<leaf-sheep> cjones: There are ongoing help in this channel all times -- However, the traffic may vary according to moods, time, day/night, etc. That's called variables! :)
<prince_jammys> !ati | cjones
<ubottu> cjones: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chu_> So, I'm pretty sure I have royally screwed my system :(
<Boohbah> cjones: what is your onboard card?
<Boohbah> chu_: how did you do that?
<chu_> I have no idea, which makes the problem even worse.
 * elliottcable sighs
<chu_> But, in an attempt to fix a problem I have no idea what it was, I'm sure my many fixes.
<elliottcable> Maybe if I ask my question in a more generic form:
<elliottcable> How do I get kernel modules in Ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> !kernel | elliottcable
<ubottu> elliottcable: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BB_> when updating i'm having a problem connecting to security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37) - what should i do?
<stargate> God is it nice to have my ubuntu up and running nice and smooth ^_^  time to screw it up now... anyone have any resources in pam for ubuntu?
<lstarnes> BB_: what problem exactly?
<Boohbah> BB_: i had a brief lag when resolving security.ubuntu.com - appears to be a DNS issue
<elliottcable> leaf-sheep: wasn’t helpful, didn’t have any information about the modules )-:
<eminor> elliottcable, your question was too generic :)
<leaf-sheep> elliottcable: Err, I'd try search engines if I were you.
<elliottcable> eminor: dammit! I just genericized it d-:
<chu_> Ok, so... ndiswrapper -l returns a device! Using this information, can I do *anything* though?
<elliottcable> leaf-sheep: have done, can’t figure out why the AMI I’m using doesn’t ship with modules
<BB_> Boohbah: lstarnes: if i use the update manager it will get stuck then say there's something wrong with that address, and now from the terminal i get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BB_> E: Unable to lock the list director
<elliottcable> leaf-sheep: thought maybe it was some weird Ubuntu thing where you don’t provide kernel modules with your AMIs… no idea, really. Hence why I’m in here
<leaf-sheep> BB_: I experienced some packet loss when pinging security.ubuntu.com -- Just a thought
<lstarnes> !aptfix | BB_
<ubottu> BB_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Boohbah> BB_: the latter error is because update-manager has locked the apt db
<Boohbah> BB_: the first error depends on your local DNS resolver configuration
<leaf-sheep> elliottcable: If you know what modules you need to use, you can add them manually.  There always are something that got overlooked.
<elliottcable> leaf-sheep: nope, trying to yank the pre–built modules out of this for my own AMIs
<elliottcable> leaf-sheep: problem is that… well, they’re not there o_O
<chris062689> I could really use your help guys.
<chu_> With the ndiswrapper gtk tool, there's an option to configure networks, however, when I press it I get an error message which says "Could not find network configuration tool"
<chu_> What tool is it looking for?
<chris062689> I recently installed from a LIVECD, the internet was working perfectly, but upon rebooting into the installed system, my Network Manager says "Unavailable" and the internet connection isn't there.
 * nonix4 ponders what ndiswrapper would be needed for, when actual drivers are available...
<mgmuscari1> ok, i managed to clean up my root FS enough using fsck at a maintenance shell to get it to mount RW on reboot
<chris062689> can someone please help me?  :(
<mgmuscari1> im trying to use usb-creator, and when i select my .iso, it tells me: "This is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application"
<mgmuscari1> so... any thoughts?
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: I'm betting the ISO you selected is not a desktop install CD and thus cannot be used by this application.
<n8tuser> chris062689 -> paste your /etc/network/interfaces file
<n8tuser> in pastebin
<elad`> How do I set up 5.1?
<mgmuscari1> "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<TheMusicGuy> Hey, I need some help with bzr. I'm trying to keep a directory on my flash drive in sync with a file on my hard drive AND in sync with an online repo via ftp.
<TheMusicGuy> I can't figure out how.
<mgmuscari1> eminor: you still here? any thoughts?
<chris062689> n8tuser:  It's blank.
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: Run this in the terminal --> "md5sum ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<n8tuser> chris062689 -> thats the reason,  man interfaces to get more explanation
<chris062689> I'm using ARCH though....
<mgmuscari1> !checksum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<mgmuscari1> !md5 9.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about md5 9.04
<leaf-sheep> !md5sum | mgmuscari1
<ubottu> mgmuscari1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mgmuscari1> ugh what's the checksum for 9.04
<BB_> lstarnes: Boohbah that command doesn't help. i dunno why
<mgmuscari1> i have the md5 hash, just need to check it against something else now...
<alazyworkaholic> is there any way to overclock an intel graphics chip with ubuntu?
<BB_> should i just restart?
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<chu_> *Sigh* 5 hours, and nothing.
<mgmuscari1> leaf-sheep: thanks
<chu_> Jesus this is really driving me crazy now.
<mgmuscari1> fantastic, different md5
<mgmuscari1> so my filesystem is buggy enough that my iso is corrupted...
<mgmuscari1> i guess i'll download it to my NAS
<mgmuscari1> f
<mgmuscari1> actually
<mgmuscari1> i can't connect to that and be online at the same time
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: You downloaded the ISO recently?
<mgmuscari1> about an hour ago
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: Then the download was likely to be corrupted when you downloaded that.
<mgmuscari1> leaf-sheep: i dunno if you were here about 15 minutes ago to hear what's going on with me... my filesystems are all throwing up errors all over the place
<leaf-sheep> I see.
<DuckGod> how do i make my desktop into the full rotating cube?
<mgmuscari1> so i'm guessing that the iso is corrupted on disk
<mgmuscari1> hm
<leaf-sheep> !cube | DuckGod
<ubottu> DuckGod: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<mgmuscari1> i'll download to this usb drive here
<mgmuscari1> then connect to the other network with the NAS on it
<mgmuscari1> transfer it to the NAS
<mgmuscari1> wipe the flash drive
<mgmuscari1> and then make the boot stick...
<DuckGod> ty
<omeddragon> why is my synaptic package manager downloading packages so slow this day i use to download 1.2 mb per seccon
<mgmuscari1> omeddragon: your internet has swine flu
<mgmuscari1> omeddragon: seriously though, probably just some congestion somewhere along the path between you and the repos
<ActionParsnip1> omeddragon: maybe your provider is performing upgrades / changes
<ninjaII> omeddragon : could be realated to where it pulls from.  Depending on where you live, various third-parties are used
<leaf-sheep> omeddragon: Servers may be experiencing traffic hits or mirroring new packages since Karmic Beta came out yesterday but that's just my guess!
<ninjaII> yay!
<ninjaII> :)
<mgmuscari1> omeddragon: leaf-sheep <- or what he said
<ninjaII> plus i wrote some kernel code for that one :) !!!
<ninjaII> 32 lines of awesomeness :)
<ninjaII> ;p;
<mgmuscari1> i should start doing that
<ActionParsnip1> ninjaII: nice :D
<omeddragon> no my internet is fine i can downlaod anything from the internet with 1.2 mb and vidios are runing fast so why is that
<ActionParsnip1> omeddragon: its also the day after the beta, so everyone will be hammering the servers
<mgmuscari1> omeddragon: the internet isn't one big machine. your connections to various places go along many different routes
<Flannel> omeddragon: The beta for the next version of Ubuntu was released today, and alot of people are downloading it, making some servers slow.
<mgmuscari1> omeddragon: somewhere along the line there's congestion. sounds like it's probable that the congestion is at the server end itself
<ninjaII> omeddragon: if you want, you can try changing your ubuntu mirror that sources.lst uses; it's your choice
<omeddragon> oh ok thx
<leaf-sheep> omeddragon: Try "ping -c 5 security.ubuntu.com" -- See if it came back 100%. :)
<mgmuscari1> reminds me of a paper i read once about internet holes
<ninjaII> the internet has holes?
<mgmuscari1> ninjaII: yes! all over the place
<omeddragon> lol
<ninjaII> =D
<mgmuscari1> ninjaII: the internet is a series of leaky tubes
<ninjaII> lol Senator Ted Stevens at his best
<DigitalKiwi> it starts with a goat and ends with a se...*shudder*
<ActionParsnip1> well, some of the infrastructure is quite ancient
<mgmuscari1> here's a random news article about it:
<DigitalKiwi> don't look that up if you don't know what it is >.>
<mgmuscari1> ugh
<mgmuscari1> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24067737/
<mgmuscari1> there
<mgmuscari1> firefox went unresponsive for a second... i feel like i'm sitting on top of a volcano with this laptop right now in terms of reliability...
<ninjaII> Connections... consumers... massive commercial purposes.  Big truck -> long distance.  It's TUBES!  Angular Tubes!  N those tubes can be filled... and if they're filled!  The Internet; is going to be delayed!
<mgmuscari1> ActionParsnip1: at&t uses 10,000,000 old handset modems to connect europe to america
<ActionParsnip1> mgmuscari1: probably having a cry, it does that
<ninjaII> mgmuscari1: are you using linux kernel 2.6.28?
<mgmuscari1> yes
<mgmuscari1> 2.6.28-15
<ninjaII> there's a problem in 2.6.28-2.6.30 with userspace swap/paging... it delays stuff unnecessarily long when your ram is full
<mgmuscari1> 4gb ram here...
<ninjaII> (that problem gets fixed in 2.6.31(
<ninjaII> ooo hehe
<ninjaII> guess you shouldn't see it :P
<mgmuscari1> again i'm betting it's my wonky partition table
<ActionParsnip1> full ram. wow crazy
<leaf-sheep> mgmuscari1: You're a big baller running 4GB ram. :)
<mgmuscari1> and/or filesystems
<mgmuscari1> lol
<didar> hello there good people of ubuntu
<darksmac> hola
<mgmuscari1> leaf-sheep: well that doesn't mean jack if my filesystems keep crashing like this...
<didar> I have shot myself in the foot... need medic
<mgmuscari1> it's a thinkpad w500 and this disk shouldn't have anything wrong with it :/
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | didar
<ubottu> didar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> didar: Then why are you in here asking for linux support when you should go to hospital to get your foot treated?
<didar> ok, ActionParsnip just give the output of `groups'
<ninjaII> mgmuscari1: firefox a lot of times can depend on your firefox plugins... those can be pretty intensive sometimes; if you want smoother (for the time being until they fix those issues), consider opera.. i've heard nothing but good news
<didar> leaf-sheep, that was a metaphor
<mgmuscari1> ninjaII: at the moment i'm logged in as root, so there are no plugins :p
<ninjaII> mgmuscari1: you can also try changing the amound of memory that firefox uses to cache content
<mgmuscari1> my /home is long-gone...
<leaf-sheep> didar: I know. ;3
<mgmuscari1> i'm lucky that i can still mostly read / and /usr
<didar> I need the output of `groups' from an xterm/gnome-terminal
<didar> leaf-sheep, could you help me out here
<mgmuscari1> what do you mean you need the output
<leaf-sheep> didar: We don't even know your problem yet!
<leaf-sheep> !ask | didar
<ubottu> didar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alazyworkaholic> If intel's graphics drivers for linux are open source, shouldn't there be a way to overclock them? I found something that claims to work for any OS, but it's nagware & doesn't work for 64 bit. Anybody know of anything?
<mgmuscari1> beware, we're all fairly pedantic people in here
<didar> leaf-sheep, I have botched the default group memberships of my primary account
<mgmuscari1> alazyworkaholic: why would OSS imply overclocking?
<didar> leaf-sheep, that is the user that gets created during installaiotn
<navysealltblue> I installed the ati catalyst center via the synaptic package manager gui, and now when i boot, i get a mass of crazy nonsense.  I started up in recovery mode and went to termie,  I'd appreciate help in what commands i need to type to remove that package
<mgmuscari1> didar, try these groups: didar adm dialout cdrom audio video plugdev lpadmin netdev admin
<ninjaII> alazyworkaholic: if the card has dynamic clocking or dynamic voltage via software control (as in, built and made accessible to the software by the hardware)... then software can overclock it or underclock it - provided that such software is written that way
<mgmuscari1> i also have sambashare and tomcat6 but you probably don't need those...
<leaf-sheep> didar: Make a new user -- Record the default group memberships.  Each user have various groups according to packages they installed so I'm refraining myself from giving you mine -- because I have many groups. ;o
<didar> mgmuscari1, thats what I was looking for, thanks a ton
<mgmuscari1> didar: some of those might not apply, but i guess it doesn't hurt to have extra groups...
<alazyworkaholic> mgmuscari1: Not certain, I'm not a developer. I imagine that if the good people who make the driver have all the info necessary to make it work correctly, they ought to be able to flip whatever switch would overclock it.
<googler> hello
<ndlovu> hi all. are there any guides for using an ubuntu liveCD to recover files from a crashed ntfs filesystem?
<jerknextdoor> i've got a file on my desktop that i can't see in nautilus and can't sudo rm.  any ideas?
<leaf-sheep> !recovery | ndlovu
<ubottu> ndlovu: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: Err. That is not it.
<mgmuscari1> alazyworkaholic: just because the driver is OSS doesn't mean they have the info necessary to do it. case in point: OSS ati driver developers trying to get info from ati...
<didar> leaf-sheep, good idea that too, thanks
<googler> i am installing gnom-ppp its give an error package not find !
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, thanks, but the system that needs to be recovered is windows :)
<_ruben> !info gnome-ppp
<ubottu> gnome-ppp (source: gnome-ppp): modem internet connection tool for the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.23-1 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 600 kB
<mgmuscari1> ndlovu you need to have the ntfs drivers loaded, and then you need to mount the ntfs filesystem
<leaf-sheep> !undelete | ndlovu
<ubottu> ndlovu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mgmuscari1> ndlovu: i'd probably mount it in read only mode if i were you
<googler> i am installing gnom-ppp its give an error package not find !
<ndlovu> mgmuscari1, gparted says filesystem is unknown...
<googler> i am using ubuntu 7.10
<leaf-sheep> googler: It is a typo and Ubuntu 7.10 is no longer supported.
<ndlovu> mgmuscari1, so I'm not sure that it would mount?
<chu_> Nothing at all.
<mgmuscari1> ndlovu: then you don't have the ntfs driver installed... i don't recall the package name, but i can't really look it up for you right now as i'm dealing with borked ext3/ext4 filesystems at the moment...
<_ruben> googler: 7.10 is no longer supported
<ActionParsnip1> !7.10
<leaf-sheep> !gutsy | googler
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<googler> :(
<ubottu> googler: please see above
<navysealltblue> is there a way to output what packages are installed?
<ndlovu> mgmuscari1, thanks for the suggestion, and I feel your pain
<mgmuscari1> dpkg -l i think?
<ActionParsnip1> navysealltblue: dpkg -l | less
<googler> ohh no
<googler> :(
<chu_> If I didn't have ndiswrapper installed, what would Ubuntu be using to manage a wireless network?
<googler> bad luck
<navysealltblue> thanks mgmuscari1 and actionparsnip1
<mgmuscari1> ActionParsnip1: i disagree. i think it's dpkg | more
<alazyworkaholic> ninjall: not sure if it would have dynamic clocking or not. I get this from lshw: product: product: Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller. Clock 33MHz.
<leaf-sheep> googler: We're at 9.04 right now.  9.10 in a month. :)
<ninjaII> brb
<ct529> hi! I have a list of blocked update in my update manager, and they have now been there for 2 weeks ....
<leaf-sheep> googler: Why are you behind? Catch up with us!
<googler> :( but i don't have so much bandwoth to download it
<ct529> what are those blocked updates
<chu_> I hope Karmic supports my f&^%ing wireless card....
<ct529> ?
<mgmuscari1> chu_: ndiswrapper?
<googler> *bandwith
<alazyworkaholic> mgmuscari1: huh. Okay, I thought Intel was quite open about their stuff. I read that even the ati people were satisfied with the docs, they just didn't have enough people to write the driver.
<chu_> If I didn't have ndiswrapper installed, what would Ubuntu be using to manage a wireless network?
<googler> sorry for typo
<Madpilot> chu_, you have a wireless card that can f&^%? You'll never have to buy another - it can just breed the next generation of card for you! :)
<googler> i don't have so much banwith to download 9.10
<mgmuscari1> alazyworkaholic: i got bored waiting for dri2 support on my ati card a long time ago and stopped paying attention
<googler> :((
<googler> bad luck
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: if there is no driver for your card then ndiswrapper is needed
<mgmuscari1> iwconfig --f&^%?
<mgmuscari1> ok
<leaf-sheep> googler: You could request for Ubuntu CD.
<alazyworkaholic> ninjall: so as far as you know there's no way to overclock an intel gma?
<googler> how ?
<mgmuscari1> i have to disappear to put this thing on my NAS and make a live usb stick now...
<mgmuscari1> thanks all
<Madpilot> googler, just after 9.10 is released, free CDs will be available - shipit.ubuntu.com
<mgmuscari1> back later, maybe...
<leaf-sheep> !shipit | googler
<ubottu> googler: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<chu_> Apparantly the ath5k package is supplied with Ubuntu by default since Jaunty, which is the driver my card needs.
<googler> :D
<leaf-sheep> googler: Wait until next month? Karmic comes out in a month. :)
<mgmuscari1> hmmm, is this still working? !test
<alazyworkaholic> mgmuscari1: I have a 4670 w/ catalyst. Doesn't give me any problems, but phoronix tells me oss 2d is way faster.
<googler> :D hip hip hurray ::
<_ruben> you wont be able to upgrade from 7.10 to 9.10 directly though, either reinstall or upgrade 7.10 -> 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<chu_> So like, what are other available solutions?
<chu_> I tried looking at madwifi, but perhaps that was just a bad choice.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: could compile the latest driver, see if its better
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: madwifi is great if your chip is supported by it
<chu_> I have tried, perhaps I just don't know how though...
<DigitalKiwi> _ruben: that's ridiculously stupid...this is why i can't live with anything but rolling release
<navysealltblue> anyone able to tell me what packages are installed for the ati catalyst control center?   I scrolled through the list of packages down to the end of the libs and am gonna go crazy :P
<chu_> I started trying to compile my own driver for ndiswrapper, but I couldn't get passed the make process (i.e. wouldn't let me make) and there was nothing as far as what I could do.
<ndlovu> trying ntfsmount /dev/sda1 /media/win but it gives "Couldn't mount device '/dev/sda1' : Invalid argument" GParted can see /dev/sda1 though... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/185/install-atheros-ar242x-802-11abg-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu
<_ruben> DigitalKiwi: the same applies to most operating systems i am aware of
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: can you tab complete my name at the start of sentances, the highlighting I am doing for the text I am addressing to you isnt an accident
<chu_> ActionParsnip1: thanks man, just reading this tutorial now.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: np man, it says for a specific chip but madwifi is madwifi
<DigitalKiwi> _ruben: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, thanks for the undelete advice, there's some good stuff there
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: No problem. Good Luck! :3
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: _ruben: http://nixos.org/ talking about rolling release
<chu_> ActionParsnip1: you legend, it's working!
 * DigitalKiwi has pacman not sure i need that ;p looks interesting though
<chu_> ActionParsnip1: I spent so long today looking for solutions... Thanks heaps for your 5 minutes :p
<diieggo> Hello, i need help!
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: :) .... I was just suggesting to look at it because it looks interesting .... what is pacman btw?
<diieggo> I have this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283583/
<DigitalKiwi> package manager developed by/for arch linux
<chu_> Ok, reboot time.
<chu_> Thanks again ActionParsnip1.
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: are you using arch?
<DigitalKiwi> deli linux uses it as well as a few others, and frugalware forked it, and  yes i am
<inspiron630> what virtual machine do you guys use to run windows? vmware? or is there something better now
<DigitalKiwi> virtualbox
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: there is no better or best
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: it is supposed to be quite performant .... how does it compare to ubuntu?
<samuel> hi anyone tried installing vdr on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: each has advantages and disadvantages, so neither is outright better
<ct529> inspiron630: depends what do you want to do really
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: try a few solutions, see which provides what you need and use that one
<ct529> inspiron630: what do you want to do?
<navysealltblue> hallelujah!
<DigitalKiwi> ct529: they serve different userbases, it performs very well though
<inspiron630> i want to have a simulation as close to the real thing as possible. since i will be doing programming, assembly, etc...
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: what do you mean? what are the userbases for the two of thme?
<inspiron630> and maybe a game here and there
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: they both do that, qemu has raw cpu access rather than a virtualised cpu
<ct529> inspiron630: yes, but you have to explain what would your setup be ....
<chu_> Absolutely no change.
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: not sure about 3d games, 2d games run fine
<chu_> Still nothing under Hardware Drivers.
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: you wont, madwifi IS the driver
<ct529> inspiron630: are you starting a ubuntu desktop with gnome and you want to run a virtual machine on a window whilst running linux software? or do you want a different setup?
<inspiron630> i'm running kubuntu and will want to emulate xp, vista and windows 7
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: bit expensive
<bullgard4> I called Empathy > Help > Debug. A window "Debug Window" opened. The mouse cursor changed to a vertical arrow pointing to a horizontal area. I can move the cursor. Clicking it on any button does not have an effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not call a virtual console. Is Alt+PrtSc+K the only way out?
<ActionParsnip1> thats a lot of licenses
<DigitalKiwi> ct529: well ubuntu is targeted at people who want stuff preconfigured and any level of linux experience, arch is targeted at people with more experience not afraid of configuring stuff, neither is inherently good or bad, it just depends on what you want
<inspiron630> free for me, academic alliance
<kruykaze> my network manager is not saving manual configuration
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: nice
<ct529> DigitalKiwi: only talking about pure performances here
<inspiron630> :)
<ActionParsnip1> inspiron630: vista and 7, strange
<diieggo> whats? http://paste.ubuntu.com/283583/
<ct529> inspiron630: in a window on your desktop?
<chu_> ActionParsnip: What do you mean? madwifi is the driver?
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: have you installed video driverss?
<chu_> So, I won't see it under Hardware Drivers?
<anodesni> I have a separate X screen setup with nvidia 7600gt card. I don't want my mouse to leave the screen unless I press some specific key(-combination), is this possible?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: madwifi is a driver pack
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1 no, i first on ubuntu
<DigitalKiwi> pure performance arch probably is better...
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: you will need to sudo rmmod ndiswrapper then probe in the driver you just made
<kruykaze> can anyone help me with my network manager?
<chu_> Ahahaha
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: looks like thay are needed
<chu_> Legend :p
<chu_> How do I know what driver I just made?
<chu_> I guess sudo rmmod will remove all the ndis modules?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: check the guide I gave you again
<chu_> Yeah, sorry, rebooted.. Have you still got a link?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: yes but they will load next boot, so if all this works you will need to make the system changes to not load ndiswrapper and load the one you just create
<ct529> guys, I need to know why are those updates blocked .... they have been blocked for 2 weeks now .... it drives me insane!
<chu_> Yeah, I just added ndiswrapper to modprobe.d's blacklist?
<chu_> ActionParsnip1, will that be enough?
<kruykaze> am I using an invisible font?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1: my driver video is Via/S3G Unichrome IGP.. i need install the driver...
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: should be
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: then run: lspci | grep -i vga
<chu_> Cheers man, really are great help.
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: and websearch for that
<d0wn> Are there any security.ubuntu.com repo mirrors?
<kruykaze> damn i guess i am invisible
<ndlovu> any reason why gutsy packages aren't listed on packages.ubuntu.com? beyond supported age?
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1 thanks
<lstarnes> ndlovu: gutsy is no longer supported
<kruykaze> i'll go dig an invisible hole and bury myself in it
<chu_> Reboot time again.
<chu_> Be back shortly.
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, I answered your question in #ubuntu+1
<HowDoI> Can anyone help?  I have strange graphics performance on Ubuntu Jaunty with integrated Intel 82945G graphics.  The results of "grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" show that I'm using the i810 driver.  Is this the wrong driver?  Also, Karmic Alpha 6 locks up immediately on getting to the desktop.
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, oh ok
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, i did that but it doesn't keep the settings
<ndlovu> are the gutsy packages still available? "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.gz 404 Not found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]"
<leaf-sheep> !gutsy | ndlovu
<ubottu> ndlovu: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<eminor> !karmic | HowDoI
<ubottu> HowDoI: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<HowDoI> Thanks, but this is more a question about Jaunty
<Madpilot> ndlovu, gutsy is dead. Probably time to reinstall or upgrade
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, hmm, maybe there's something wrong with your config file
<ashu> hi
<HowDoI> I feel the two problems may be related
<leaf-sheep> !intel | HowDoI
<ubottu> HowDoI: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<hnb> hi
<leaf-sheep> HowDoI: See the first link on second factorid.
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, i just changed that with the manual adress do i need to reboot?
<ndlovu> Madpilot, fair enough, but I am just trying to use the LiveCD for file recovery... would rather not download a whole new CD if the old one works fine
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, you need to do a "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0"
<MightyTweek> i think
<kruykaze> ok
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1 ubuntu is linux current or legacy?
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: Change that in your sources.list -- to point the right direction.
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, ah, that might help, thanks
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, interface eth0 not configured
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: a default install of ubuntu comes with chrome drivers
<hnb> I have a question, regarding my internet connection. I installed ubuntu server 9.04 and have trouble connecting to the internet. I already checked my ip which seems to be fine (192.168.0.185) but I cannot ping the router or other machines on the network. I also cant ping google (or use apt-get for that matter). Does anyone have any ideas, or could point me in the right direction?
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, is your network adapter at eth0 or a different device? YOu might need to do a "sudo ifconfig" to find out
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: did you also set the default gateway?
<kruykaze> eth0
<kruykaze> i also have lo
<hnb> how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: its in the same place you set your ip: /etc/network/interfaces
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, eth0 when i do ifconfig
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, it seems that only the CD images are there... have all gutsy repositories been removed?
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: (i used dhcp for the ip)
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: ok then run: route      to show the routes, do you have the default gateway set?
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, i also noticed that it does not ask for root password to change the settings
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: in the file you mentioned it says: auto etho0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: cool, that means its using dhcp
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, which file are you editing?
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: if you run the route command is your routers IP the default address?
<bullgard4> I called Empathy > Help > Debug. A window "Debug Window" opened. The mouse cursor changed to a vertical arrow pointing to a horizontal area. I can move the cursor. Clicking it on any button does not have an effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not call a virtual console. Is Alt+PrtSc+K the only way out?
<hnb> no i think it is not
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, interfaces
<hnb> ow wait it is
<ActionParsnip1> bullgard4: log a bug
<ndlovu> ugh... forums: "Sorry to say, but 7.10 has reached it's end of life. The repositories are no longer available."
<hnb> default 192.168.0.1
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: ok can you ping that IP?
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, /etc/network/interfaces?
<kruykaze> yessir
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: ping -c 4 192.168.0.1
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip What do you mean by "log a bug"?
<ActionParsnip1> !bug | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: no, i get 100% packet loss
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: ok, if you run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart; ifconfig      do you still get an IP address
<MightyTweek> bullgard4: you can kill an unresponsive program by running "killall programname" where programname is the misbehaving program
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, so what else does ifconfig say about your network adapter?
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, should i pastebin?
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, sure
<bullgard4> MightyTweek: You did not read carefully what I wrote. I cannot run "killall programname".
<root__> Hello, i'm trying to get my Kodak Easyshare DX6340 working on Ubuntu .I tried to connect it via USB but it doesn't work ... no message at all. But my pendrive when inserted works fine.Can somebody help??
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: it seems so (the same ip) but it first shows DHCPDISCOVER 4 times, the DHCPOFFER ->REQUEST->ACK
<hnb> i get it from the default gateway
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: ok cool
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, http://pastebin.org/32520
<Madpilot> root__, you might want to check the camera's settings. PTP is probably what it should be set as for storage/etc, no idea what Kodak does by default
<MightyTweek> bullgard4, sorry! try alt-sysrq-r, then ctrl-alt-f1
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: and does the route output say: default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<bullgard4> MightyTweek: this has no efect.
<root__> @Madpilot will try that thanx
<bullgard4> s/efect/effect/
<Madpilot> root__, or buy yourself a Canon. ;)
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: it is the second entry (after 192.168.0.0 *  ...) an dit is slightly different: default        192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0        UG    100      0        0 eth0
<hnb> (note the 100)
<MightyTweek> hey kruykaze can I see your /etc/network/interfaces as well? thanks
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, sure
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, I need the Desktop CD to do recovery, so I may as well download 9.04. downloading a CD in south africa is not a joke - pigeons have been proved to be a faster means of data transfer (http://tinyurl.com/yewpady)
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: I read that news awhile ago. :)
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: thats the metric, maybe that means something
<root__> @Madpilot I can`t find PTP  What is it?
<kraut> moin
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all, kind of out of topic for this forum, but I lack another idea. I've got a Comtrend CT-5624 ADSL+ Router from my ISP (Evil Verizon on Misawa AB so I can't select another). They provide normal user stuff, but not HTTP/FTP/SSH for us geeks. Any ideas on how to route my sites through this device? (http://www.openlug.com for example)
<Madpilot> root__, can't recall what it stands for, something Transfer Something - check your camera's manual for it's transfer settings.
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, i just changed to http://pastebin.org/32521 and did not reboot yet
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299540
<chu_> Argh, so when do my wireless drivers appear in Hardware Drivers?
<MightyTweek> bullgard4, you might need to alt-sysrq-k then
<NineTeen67Comet> Right now if you attempt my site you get the router's login request. I've only got a guest user login, so I can't change port forwarding etc ..
<Madpilot> ndlovu, got family in RSA, whole universities down there have less bandwidth than households here in Canada!
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: try setting the metric to 0, se if it gets used
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: lol @ birdseed must not have any performance enhancing seeds within
<root__> @Madpilot ok
<Boohbah> NineTeen67Comet: are they blocking port 80?
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, your interfaces file doesn't reference eth0 at all, just wlan0. is it your wireless connection you're trying to set up or the wired one?
<ndlovu> yup, it's pretty ugly over here. anybody got a pigeon they'd be willing to strap a 9.04 data card to?
<Boohbah> NineTeen67Comet: if so, choose a higher port, or get a real web host
<minga_> c.efnet.net
<NineTeen67Comet> Boohbah, they said (a guy I know that knows their tech support) said they stealth the ports ..
<Administrator_>  Is there any way to specify or export an Xserver ip addres in ubuntu permanently
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, wired i'm using wireless now
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: im trying to figure out how
<NineTeen67Comet> Boohbah:  My ps3, torrents etc all work okay, I just can't ssh, ftp/http to my servers ..
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, should i replace wlan with eth0?
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1: hey man my driver graphics don't have for linux .-.
<Khisanth> the PS3 would only need to make outgoing connections and torrents would be slightly degraded but still functional ...
<Boohbah> NineTeen67Comet: yup, you can setting your web server to listen on a random high port and see if it makes a difference, otherwise there is no good way to run a server on that network as they are blocking incoming connections
<Khisanth> NineTeen67Comet: if you don't have admin privileges there isn't much you can do short taking the risk to open the thing up ...
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: looks like you just add it below the iface inet eth0 dhcp     line
<NineTeen67Comet> Boohbah: yeah, I tried setting webmin up to the default 10,000 .. din' work either .. lol
<lizzzy> I tried playing a song and I get this error: "Both audiosink and alsasink elements are missing"?
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: just put:   metric 0
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/man5/interfaces.5.html
<NineTeen67Comet> Yeah thinkin' I might try a hard reset and hope the DSL settings don't change and break it .. lol
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: damn
<Boohbah> NineTeen67Comet: i would suggest looking at a cheap VPS hosting provider to run your servers then
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, yes, if you want to configure eth0, your interfaces file needs to reference that device
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, and reboot?
<NineTeen67Comet> thanks Khisanth and Boohbah .. I'll hammer their customer support a little more; see if I can't get a little more tech savy guy on the line ..
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: keep diging omething may turn up. You may have to edit xorg.conf but it can be done
<Boohbah> NineTeen67Comet: good luck getting ahold of an actual network administrator :)
<NineTeen67Comet> Boohbah: yeah, I've been looking into clouds too .. just don't like paying monthly for something I can do for free yah know ..
<NineTeen67Comet> lol
<NineTeen67Comet> yeah
<NineTeen67Comet> g'night
<MightyTweek> kruykaze, I think an ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0 should suffice
<kruykaze> MightyTweek, eth0 not configured so i'll reboot and be back
<ActionParsnip1> diieggo: if you websearch the exact output of the command I gave then you may have more luck
<lizzzy> Do I have to install some missing audio plugins? -------> "Both audiosink and alsasink elements are missing"?
<ndlovu> downloading... estimated download time 4:22:00
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: it didnt help. I now have metric 0, but still cant ping the default gateway (i get Host unreachable)
<YungRipp> Hi..I just installed xchat, and it doesn't list the number of users on the right..
<ducanh> hi everyone
<YungRipp> instead, just states the number of users on the left
<YungRipp> rather than listing them
<YungRipp> i see nothing in configuration to change this behavior
<MightyTweek> lizzzy, what program are you using? and what kind of file are you trying to play? Does it play other files okay?
<johnnym3> hello!
<ducanh> how can I obtain tabbed browsing feature in GNOME?
<johnnym3> and good evening as well!  i'm having some troubles, wondering if anyone could help out?!
<ActionParsnip1> hnb: all i can think is reboot reouter and reboot system
<leaf-sheep> ducanh: For Nautilus? CTRL + T
<diieggo> ActionParsnip1: whats problem Unichrome Graphics?
<ducanh> @leaf-sheep: No, for the file manager
<hnb> ActionParsnip1: ok, thanks. its a very strange problem
<leaf-sheep> YungRipp: In XChat, View --> User List
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: No, Amarok is crashing, saying that the default hda intel device failed! So, I played a regular mp3 file using songbird. I googled and it seems it's not a player-specific issue.
<root__> @Madpilot I could not find any such settings . But I could make the camera work with windows XP doesn`t that mean the necessary settings are proper??
<papapepper> I love linux... how do I install the desktop environment on my server only ubuntu?
<leaf-sheep> ducanh: Nautilus is the name for the file manager. ;3
<YungRipp> Ah, so my version doesn't seem to have that option..
<leaf-sheep> YungRipp: What package?
<YungRipp> I installed via add/remove
<fosco_> paprna_, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<YungRipp> XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<YungRipp> is the version i am using
<papapepper> and while I'm at it, what do people recommend for window manager?
<YungRipp> ahhh
<ducanh> @leaf-sheep: oh, ok :D, thanks
<YungRipp> Discussion->Users
<MightyTweek> !ask | johnnym3
<YungRipp> bleh
<ubottu> johnnym3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leaf-sheep> YungRipp: XChat-GNOME is not same as XChat.  Remove XChat-GNOME and install XChat.  They're different thing but XChat is far better. :)
<papapepper> KDE or GNOME?
<YungRipp> OK, shall do so
<Madpilot> root__, no idea, sorry. My Canon has always 'just worked'. What happens if you go to F-Spot or gthumb and try "Import from Camera" after plugging it in?
<DigitalKiwi> paolob: neither kde or gnome are window managers
<paolob> Hi guys! trying to upgrade to karmic: update-manager stops saying "Authentication failed
<paolob> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. "
<DigitalKiwi> papapepper: ^
<Madpilot> papapepper, that's a Holy War question. Whichever  you like better, or hate least, is the only right answer :)
<DigitalKiwi> sorry paolob
<ZykoticK9> papapepper, you are kinda approching this backwards.  it's MUCH easier to install server services on a desktop ubuntu then the reverse that you're trying - installing desktop on server.  Server is designed NOT to run with a GUI.  But it could be a great learning tool to try ;)  Good luck man.
<MightyTweek> lizzzy, was it amarok or songbird that was giving you the "both audiosync and alsasync" error?
<leaf-sheep> papapepper: It is a flavor. Do you prefer Vanilla or Chocolate? They are essentially different but they get the job done same. It's up to user's likings.
<root__> @Madpilot as soon as i plug it in nothing happens I cannot access the camera
<DigitalKiwi> awesome wm is pretty cool
<Madpilot> root__, so asking F-Spot or gthumb to import from camera doesn't work?
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: songbird.
<papapepper> Is chocolate or vanilla any more easy to develop in or more widely supported by enterprise linuxes?
<ddddddddd> I have no sound on 9.04. 82801G and 2.6.28-15-generic
<MightyTweek> lizzzy, when did this start happening? did you make any recent changes to your system which might have caused the problem?
<papapepper> ZykoticK9: yeah, install kept crashing, so I just installed BASIC system
<ddddddddd> Any ideas?
<papapepper> not really a lot of server stuff installed, just command line base
<papapepper> Madpilot: I think I like that one best :-)
<YungRipp> Sweet, that was easy
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag papapepper
<papapepper> is KDE or GNOME any more "free" license wise?
<YungRipp> Aren't they both exactly GPL?
<papapepper> and what are they called? i know it's not window managers
<ddddddddd> papapepper, Both are free as in freedom.
<ActionParsnip1> papapepper: both are gpl licensed
<DigitalKiwi> well QT is lgpl isn't it?
<ddddddddd> papapepper, Desktop Environment.
<DigitalKiwi> Qt*
<papapepper> gnome is the gnu pet, right?
<DigitalKiwi> dual licensed even iirc
<ddddddddd> gnu pet?
<leaf-sheep> !away > nephesh|sleep
<ubottu> nephesh|sleep, please see my private message
<shoss> Hello, I got a zombie process that keeps reappearing after restarting the computer (jaunty amd64 Gnome). I know there's probably not much to worry about I just want to know if there's anyway so see what is the parent process for that zombie...?
<phantomcircuit> hi there
<papapepper> gnu pet project?
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: I installed kubuntu-desktop and uninstalled ubuntu-desktop. It did play music all this time and I experienced these problems when i had ubuntu-desktop too(sometimes).
<papapepper> under gnu's wing?
<root__> @madpilot When i use F-spot there is no camera option to select from the "import source"
<ActionParsnip1> papapepper: both are DEs, you can run whatever window manager you like on them (Gnome uses metacity by default, kde usus kwin)
<phantomcircuit> sound has stopped working on my 9.04 laptop, also not muted
<phantomcircuit> :P
<papapepper> lizzzy: right on topic!
<nonix4> How do I make apparmor spam the logs less? aa-logprof just exits with zero exit code, without actually doing anything...
<ddddddddd> papapepper, It was originally started by the GNU project because KDS used to be non-free.
<ddddddddd> *KDE
<papapepper> ++ddddddd
<MightyTweek> lizzzy, so it's a sporadic issue? Have you tried booting from a live CD, and if so, does sound work there?
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: Try running in the terminal --> sudo alsactl init
<Madpilot> root__, very odd. Have you tried googling your camera model and "Ubuntu" or just "linux" together?
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, seems you were right about the old-releases: all that needs to change is the URL in sources.list must be changed from archive. and security. to old-releases.ubuntu.com. I should listen more closely :)
<phantomcircuit> leaf-sheep, i heard a pop
<phantomcircuit> success
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: Well, I have a fedora liveUSB and windoze on another partition. I experience no such problems.
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: So you got your sound back then? ;o
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: That was the idea. What were you doing? o.o
<phantomcircuit> yeah
<cheese_za> good day all
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, I was checking the website
<papapepper> cheese, gdty
<cheese_za> :)
<cheese_za> i have a display driver related query
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: Ah. You got distracted is all. Yeah. Just redirect all URL, update, upgrade.  Then you can get your packages. You got them already, right?
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, updating packages at the moment
<cheese_za> i have a matsonic MS9158E+ motherboard with a built in display card. I believe it is a S3 Prosavage 8 chipset
<chu_> gonzojive has the most impressive domain.
<ndlovu> leaf-sheep, yay, testdisk installing :)
<root__> @ Madpilot it just recognised it. But it is giving an error "couldnot lock the camera" while connecting the camera
<cheese_za> unbuntu 9.04 does not detect the display card
<MightyTweek> lizzzy, I suspect you may need to reinstall a package related to alsa... maybe try reinstalling alsa-base
<cheese_za> i tried to get chrome working but to no avail
<leaf-sheep> ndlovu: Mirrors are slow today. (On account of Karmic Beta release).  I'm still waiting for the last 20MB. :(
<cheese_za> so i am stuck on 800X600 resolution
<root__> @madpilot i mean i could select the camera from the import source option but i am getting that error
<Madpilot> root__, my camera does that sometimes - what I have to do is unmount the camera, then re-run the Import command from inside gthumb. it's a known issue with camera mounting in the current verison of Ubuntu.
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: Will do that now
<phantomcircuit> leaf-sheep, ppsssst the columbia.edu mirror is running full speed
<root__> @Madpilot ok i will try that
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: Psssst... Local repo mirror <3  (FASTEST)
<diieggo> whats command for edit xorg?
<cheese_za> does anyone know how to get the drivers for my card working?
<phantomcircuit> leaf-sheep, well i've clocked columbia.edu at 7.0 MB/s
<leaf-sheep> phantomcircuit: Nice. You live near that mirror?
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: try this in your xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: http://pastie.org/639112\
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: http://pastie.org/639112
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: alsa installed is the newest version
<frandieguez>  Hi to all, I'm a member of Ubuntu Galician Translators and I'm testing Ubuntu Karmic beta on galician language (gl_ES) and after 2 weeks solving all the translation errors on alfa6 we can see that the ubiquity-slideshow isn't showed translated yet. What is the procedement for make Ubuntu integrate the translations made on launchpad on the final product release?
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: you only need to add lines 3 to 6
<chu_> ActionParsnip. The first link you gave me talked about madwifi, this next link (I saved this one) talks about compat-wireless, they're not the same thing, are they?
<cheese_za> will do ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: so it will actually look like this: http://pastie.org/639114
<phantomcircuit> leaf-sheep, no it's connected directly to a cogent backbone that verizon business internet has forgotten about after they bought the line
<YungRipp> Hi guys
<cheese_za> will let you know how it turns out
<ActionParsnip1> cheese_za: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YungRipp> Can you recommend an editor for rails development on ubuntu?
<Madpilot> frandieguez, Karmic questions to #ubuntu+1, please
<phantomcircuit> i think it actually maxes out at MUCH higher than that but my line is limited to 7MB/s
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: not sure, play around with them tosee what you can get
<Darkomen> !keep semperfi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep semperfi
<MightyTweek> sorry lizzzy, I've gotta go. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting might be helpful
<mgmuscari> ugh, the ubuntu installer keeps crashing out mysteriously right after formatting partitions
<frandieguez> @Madpilot ok
<chu_> It seems compat-wireless one doesn't support the AR928X, so back to madwifi though.
<mgmuscari> or right in the middle of formatting partitions
<mgmuscari> so am i to assume my disk is fried?
<lizzzy> MightyTweek: Cool! Thanks for your help though.
<shoss> How do I find the file responsible for a certain pid, as in what is the command line to use?
<papapepper> anyone run irssi??
<mgmuscari> shoss: ps aux
<shoss> mgmuscari: thanks
<chu_> There's a response on the Ubuntu forums regarding this wireless chipset and pretty much my exact problem, what is wicd? As that appears to have solved it.
<mgmuscari> shoss: and if you want to see what process is using a particular file, use lsof
<chu_> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<papapepper> I'm trying to type irc commands as text, but two slashes doesn't escape
<papapepper> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<chu_> Just use like [/ quit]
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: wicd is a wireless manager like network manager afaik
<papapepper> like this?
<my_haz> how do i run a command/script when the screen saver starts
<DigitalKiwi> papapepper: / /
<chu_> Let me try wicd then :)
<papapepper> yeah, double slash isn't working like it does in colloquy
<DigitalKiwi> there is a space
<snuxoll> YungRipp: heard you needed some advice on editors/IDE's
<shoss> is this normal, how do I terminate this?:5458  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    09:26   0:00 [sci] <defunct>
<papapepper> my son was holding a stuffed penguin at the ymca daycare yesterday.... i almost got teary
<papapepper> :`-)
<mgmuscari> shoss: kill 5458
<mgmuscari> shoss: if it's really naughty and won't die, kill -9 5458
<mgmuscari> i forget... does the Z indicate zombie process?
<papapepper> hey, I know it's a pain in the ass to find hardware the OS X will run on, but can't I run it on a virtual machine from ubuntu?
<shoss> mgmuscari: its a defunct / zombie, i tried kill -9 but no go, it keeps coming back after reboot, i'm trying to find the responsible application that's causing it...
<mgmuscari> lsof | grep 5458 might help?
<papapepper> xen has been difficult for me in the past, but i've got a virtual box install cd
<munky> hi, i have ubuntu hardy audio preview doesn't work, why
<chu_> Oh man, wicd doesn't like the gnome-network manager
<chu_> That scared me.
<shoss> mgmuscari: no output
<munky> i installed sudo apt-get install esound mpg123 mpg123-esd mpg321 vorbis-tools sox
<ActionParsnip1> papapepper: the license of OSX means it must be ran on mac hardware, you are violating your license
<mgmuscari> shoss: figures...
<GiveMeWeed> hi there im doing some work about how to handle users and groups under linux....
<munky> why doesn't work?
<mgmuscari> shoss: not sure what to tell you... check /etc/init.d?
<ActionParsnip1> GiveMeWeed: cool
<GiveMeWeed> and i have read that are 2 types of groups, i dont uderstand this
<chu_> Ok, hopefully a reboot will fix it.
<GiveMeWeed> u know what i mean?
<MarcoPau> Hello, I've been trying to upgrade in the last two days but I get this error: can't exec "/usr/bin/defoma-app": No file or directory at /usr/sbin/update-pangox-aliases line 48. Failed to clean up for defoma: -1 at /usr/sbin/update-pangox-aliases line 48. Using jaunty with a few PPA repos... Any hint?
<my_haz> papapepper: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip1> GiveMeWeed: its not a supprt question dude, head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GiveMeWeed> ok ty
<stwange> are some of the repositories down? I keep timing out trying to upgrade, each attempt gets about 2.5mb before failing. I can upgrade in chunks....
<shoss> mgmuscari: /etc/init.d is a big dir :)
<mgmuscari> shoss: that it is... you could start selectively turning things off until your zombie process goes away
<Xgates> what kernel version is in 9.10 beta?
<mgmuscari> is it the same PID every time?
<ActionParsnip1> stwange: the beta of karmic was out yesterdat,busy servers = slow download
<mikejaer> Hi
<shoss> mgmuscari: thanks
<stwange> ah that explains it. Thanks ActionParsnip
<stwange> ah that explains it. Thanks ActionParsnip1 even
<ActionParsnip1> stwange: any big release day hammers the server as folks pull stuff down
<snuxoll> which is why you people should be using the torrents
<mgmuscari> shoss: np
<GiveMeWeed> whell there r the supplementary/secondary
<Xgates> what kernel version is in 9.10 beta?
<mgmuscari> does anybody here recall having problems installing 9.04? specifically install.py randomly crashing at the format partitions step
<papapepper> ActionParsnip1: not yet, I'm not :-)
<chu_> Mmmm, wicd doesn't find my wireless either :( Any advice for the WPA Supplicant Driver to use? I have selected madwifi and ndiswrapper; neither worked.
<mgmuscari> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<root__> @Madpilot it worked thanx. Now i dont have to buy cannon ;-)
<Madpilot> root__, good to hear. Canon make nice cameras, though. :)
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: not all wifi devices can connect to WPA in linux
<mgmuscari> ugh
<mgmuscari> finally
<mgmuscari> correct checksum
<mgmuscari> well
<chu_> Bugger, a few sites I read said wicd did well with the Atheros AR928x, perhaps I'm just unlucky :(
<mgmuscari> i guess it turns out that my laptop is hosed SO BADLY, that it can't even reliably write to a usb drive or samba mounted drive...
<mgmuscari> ughhhh i hope my /home backed up ok
<root__> @Madpilot will keep that in mind :)
<ActionParsnip1> mgmuscari: boot to livecd and backup then
<cheslyn> hi guys !!
<ActionParsnip1> mgmuscari: doesnt matter whats on the internal disk then ;)
<mgmuscari> ActionParsnip1: my partitions steadily degraded to the point where nothing worked
<mgmuscari> i was having problems with the livecd i had
<mgmuscari> it kept throwing up scsi errors or something
<mgmuscari> if my sata controller just randomly failed i will be EXTREMELY upset with lenovo
<chu_> Now, if the wireless *was* working, regardless of if I could connect to the nework, there should be wireless networks found (there are at least 2 right near me), however nothing is found, so perhaps my card isn't "activated" I don't know....
<cheslyn> can anyone tell me you able 2 download xchat on a mobile phone
<mgmuscari> so i tried to make a usb stick to boot from...
<mgmuscari> now i'm doing it from my server here
<mgmuscari> i'm glad that i opted to at least keep GDM installed in case i ever need it
<ActionParsnip1> mgmuscari: wowsers
<mgmuscari> room is clearing out...
<ActionParsnip1> mgmuscari: get the data off fast
<mgmuscari> ActionParsnip1: i already managed to get /home onto my NAS
<ActionParsnip1> cool
<mgmuscari> i'm running a low-level diagnostic of the hard disk right now from the bios
<mgmuscari> if this passes, i'll really be scratching my head...
<mgmuscari> i guess it would just mean that my fs drivers got corrupted
<mgmuscari> class at 11am :(
<mgmuscari> i started with this 2 days ago:
<mgmuscari> http://img18.yfrog.com/i/o5zv.jpg/
<mgmuscari> ended up here earlier tonight:
<mgmuscari> http://img188.yfrog.com/i/cocuv.jpg/
<mgmuscari> blurry but basically / would not mount in rw mode no matter what
<mgmuscari> then here http://img96.yfrog.com/i/wgo.jpg/
<^Phantom^> How do I search for a file in ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> now here :/ http://img23.yfrog.com/i/pk9r.jpg/
<^Phantom^> I want to find a file on my windows drive, but I don't know how to use the search function very well...
<mgmuscari> ^Phantom^: find
<mgmuscari> cd to your windows drive in a terminal
<mgmuscari> then do
<mgmuscari> find | grep filename
<^Phantom^> oklay
<mgmuscari> will probably take a while...
<phantomcircuit> yeah especially if you do it that way
<phantomcircuit> man find
<mgmuscari> phantomcircuit: is there a better way to search an ntfs partition?
<snuxoll> but the locate databes probably won't have your windows partition indexed
<phantomcircuit> yeah you use find correctly
<snuxoll> so no, there isn't really a better way
<phantomcircuit> dont pipe it through grep ffs
<mgmuscari> live and learn :)
<snuxoll> phantomcircuit: you won't save any time by using find 'correctly'
<^Phantom^> um...
<YungRipp> Has anyone successfully installed Rails?
<^Phantom^> i'm already doing that...
<snuxoll> phantomcircuit: grep is exceptionally fast
<snuxoll> YungRipp: yes
<YungRipp> I'm following the instructions on the website, but it isn't working..
<^Phantom^> the drive is hosed anyway
<YungRipp> sudo gem install rubygems-update
<YungRipp> sudo update_rubygems
<YungRipp> So i executed both of those..
<mgmuscari> ^Phantom^: mine too!
<YungRipp> but the latter, it can't find 'update_rubygems'
<YungRipp> and i tried to find the file, but couldn't
<YungRipp> so it can find it if I do not sudo..
<YungRipp> but cannot if i do
<FloodBot1> YungRipp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<snuxoll> YungRipp: I always install rubygems manually, the ubuntu install never works right
<^Phantom^> cd media
<^Phantom^> oops wrong window :(
<mgmuscari> yungripp: use the absolute path when you sudo
<YungRipp> ok, let me try that
<AlexxC> hello
<YungRipp> But how can I find the file update_rubygems?
<YungRipp> neither locate nor find seem to work
<mgmuscari> AlexxC: how may we be of assistance?
<mgmuscari> YungRipp: if it's in your path, which update_rubygems, i guess
<snuxoll> YungRipp: erm, where exactly did you get this rubygems-update package?
<snuxoll> oh, with gem itself
<snuxoll> that's why
<YungRipp> That is what the tutorial on the ubuntu website says to do
<snuxoll> YungRipp: Ubuntu's rubygems package is wonky, it doesn't work right
<YungRipp> Hrm
<YungRipp> The website suggests working through gems
<snuxoll> YungRipp: go to the rubygems website and install the latest version yourself
<YungRipp> fair enough
<ActionParsnip1> YungRipp: try: sudo find / -iname "update_*"
<snuxoll> YungRipp: (after uninstalling the one in the repos)
<YungRipp> i hope it won't cause weird dependency issues later..
<YungRipp> ah, thanks action_parsnip1
<snuxoll> YungRipp: it won't, gems is self-contained and only needs ruby itself
<nmvictor> which file does update manager read?
 * snuxoll is a ruby developer
<snuxoll> nmvictor: what do you mean?
<YungRipp> OK, the find command seems to have been a win
<YungRipp> hehe
<Boohbah> it usually is
<YungRipp> Wonder why it was in my path, but not in sudo path..
<YungRipp> ah well
<snuxoll> YungRipp: because sudo resets your environment
<snuxoll> and, as I said, our rubygems package sucks
<snuxoll> it puts everything in /var/gems and adds it to the path in a way that doesn't work when sudo resets the environment
<Boohbah> snuxoll: you ever used http://www.capify.org/index.php/Capistrano  ?
<ActionParsnip1> YungRipp: find is a killer app, iname makes the name case (i)nsensitive
<snuxoll> Boohbah: yup
<YungRipp> I see
<zeltak> anyone know of a twitter client for irc?
<ActionParsnip1> YungRipp: also put quotes round what you are finding so that spaces and special chars are managed
<nmvictor> snuxoll, i mean when you fire up UM, the packages it displays as available updates are definitely stored in a file from which it reads.
<YungRipp> will do
<snuxoll> nmvictor: update-manager gets all of its information from libapt
<ActionParsnip1> YungRipp: locate couldnt find its ass with 2 hands
<Boohbah> zeltak: i imagine that would depend on your irc client
<snuxoll> nmvictor: which works on both the apt package listings and the dpkg database
<cvbnm> hi
<snuxoll> nmvictor: not files you want to touch by hand
<cvbnm> anyone know about mozilla nss ?
<zeltak> thx Boohbah im using weechat (command line irc). but i know some clients are program independet, act as a server i guess?
<Boohbah> zeltak: or do you want an irc bot that speaks twitter?
<^Phantom^> Okay
<ActionParsnip1> !anyone | cvbnm
<ubottu> cvbnm: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest45839> can I update my alpha to beta version through internet,i am using 9.10
<^Phantom^> Here's a question:  I want to run a virus scan on my windows partition from within ubuntu.  Is that possible?
<mgmuscari> yaaayyyyyyy it tested my disk AND my controller
<mgmuscari> and they both pass
<Boohbah> zeltak: there's http://twirssi.com/ for irssi
<mgmuscari> ^Phantom^: there are some linux virus scans around
<cvbnm> help me with nss..
<mgmuscari> ^Phantom^: the specific names of them escape me. but yes, you can do that. lots of webmail servers scan attachments for viruses, yes?
<Boohbah> zeltak: i recommend trying irssi if you haven't
<zeltak> yeah but that is indeed prog specific (for irssi) im using weechat :)
<zeltak> ive tried both irssi and weechat but for some reaso liked wechat more
<Guest45839> can I update my alpha to beta version through internet,i am using 9.10
<zeltak> and stayed with it
<chu_> Ok, so, wicd is useless to me, how do I revert back to the old network manager?
<chu_> apt-get purge wicd?
<YungRipp> Sweet, installed!
<YungRipp> I wish the website were Wikified..
<YungRipp> ah well
<Boohbah> zeltak: http://www.weechat.org/files/scripts/old/weeter.pl
<YungRipp> Or maybe I should just document the steps that worked
<Guest45839> can I update my alpha to beta version through internet,i am using 9.10
<Boohbah> zeltak: for weechat's old API, there isn't one for the new API, so maybe you can port it
<Boohbah> zeltak: btw, http://www.google.com/search?q=weechat+irc+twitter
<Yazid> hello
<cchen> Does anybody have any experience for codec in ubuntu?
<nmvictor> snuxoll, got you, thanks...
<YungRipp> i spoke too soon, epic fail
<snuxoll> cchen: eh?
<YungRipp> lol
<Yazid> i have experience in codec
<zeltak> thx Boohbah and yeah i did a google search. im using the new weechat so unfortunantly it does not work with the old twitter script
<Yazid> u can't view video in youtube?
<Boohbah> zeltak: why not port the old script to the new API?
<cchen> snuxoll, Yazid: I'm using totem, would w64codec work in totem or just mplayer?
<untitled> are there amarok 2.2 packages avaliable for ubuntu yet?
<snuxoll> cchen: why would you need w64codec?
<Boohbah> zeltak: you can reuse the Net::Twitter pm
<cchen> snuxoll, yazid: i did have flash installed so youtube's not a problem.
<Yazid> i c...
<zeltak> hehe i wouldnt even know where to begin...i know Zero at programming
<Guest45839> can I update my alpha to beta version through internet,i am using 9.10
<snuxoll> Guest45839: yes
<Yazid> so what kind of file extension u want to play/open?
<cchen> snuxoll: i need to watch .wmv files....  if I use gstreamer, i'm not sure what package I should install, there are so many
<snuxoll> file extensions are not a good way to determine what codecs you need...
<zeltak> btw Boohbah if you know how to get irssi to look like this: http://omploader.org/vMmdxMA
<snuxoll> cchen: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and be done with it
<zeltak> i wouldnt mind giving it a try
<zeltak> i chatted on the irssi channel but its seems impossible
<cchen> snuxoll: ubuntu-restricted-extras have too many stuffs in it, including a flash player, java runtime, all sort of codec that I don't use.
<zeltak> i like the buffers on one side and nick on the other side "look" thats why i love weechat
<snuxoll> cchen: so?
<snuxoll> cchen: it's an easy install and gives you everything you might need
<Boohbah> ActionParsnip: i like locate!
<cchen> snuxoll: i already installed a 64 bit flash player form adobe website, latest sun java runtime environment
<shoss> is there a comman to 'reap' a pid in linux?
<snuxoll> cchen: *sigh* don't go installing stuff off the web
<shoss> command*
<snuxoll> cchen: please
<snuxoll> we have repositories for a reason
<toastedmilk> http://pastebin.com/m4f682244
<Gnea> zeltak: is your .screenrc set to have those up there all the time?
<Boohbah> zeltak: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/nickcolor.pl.html
<Boohbah> zeltak: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/irssi
<chu_> Is madwifi a binary driver? If I don't have it visible in Hardware Drivers I just don't have it installed?
<smegzor> Is there a way to manually add screen resolutions in 9.04?  I have an ATI card running with NVidia drivers.  I'm hoping my card (an X300) can go higher than 1280.
<zeltak> thx guys will check the links (btw i am using crunchbang and it rokcs ;-))
<cchen> snuxoll: :-) true!  but my work requires developments by using the latest java sdk with eclipse.  so I kind of out of choices.  I've installed ubuntu-restricted before, but the it won't compile until they instructed me to use the latest sdk from sun.  As for the flash, I use the 64 bit instead of using the 32 bit wrapper to run a 32-bit flash to avoid overhead of my box.
<cchen> snuxoll: i kind of worry by install ubuntu-restricted will break what I have here.
<toastedmilk> http://pastebin.com/m4f682244, ubuntu 8.10, amd64, ati radeon 1900x, wine 1.1.30
<Yazid> hi cchen, u still there?
<brummbaer>  evening folks, I believe my synaptic has bitten the dust somehow, i'm unable to load syaptic, or install pkgs at the cli. error msg states i need to run 'dpkg --configure -a', but doing so also gives err msg. any advice?
<cchen> snuxoll: that's why i was wondering if I can install the individual package alone.
<cchen> yazid: i'm here.  :-)
<Yazid> i just got disconnected..
<snuxoll> cchen: cchen gstreamer0.10-plugins-good/bad/ugly iirc
<Yazid> have u try to install w32codecs codec>
<Yazid> ?
<snuxoll> you don't need w32codecs anymore
<toastedmilk> http://pastebin.com/m4f682244, ubuntu 8.10, amd64, ati radeon 1900x, wine 1.1.30
<cchen> snuxoll: does gstreamer have codec already in w64codec?  Are they different set of codecs or the same?
<snuxoll> cchen: you don't need wcodecs
<Yazid> hmm.. another things is you could try to install vlc and mplayer..coz they have most of the codecs
<Gnea> zeltak: sorry, didn't catch your response, if there was one
<firecrotch> brummbaer: what is the error message you get from "dpkg --configure -a" ?
<cchen> snuxoll: kk, so gstreamer covers what wcodec covers, right?
<snuxoll> cchen: it should, yes
<cchen> snuxoll: i know totem uses gstreamer, but can totem use w64codec?
<brummbaer> firecrotch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283643/
<snuxoll> cchen: no, it can't
<snuxoll> and you don't need w64codecs, so stop asking about it
<snuxoll> we have open source support for every media codec imaginable already, save for rmvb
<karex> HI ALL, is there Multisim for Ubuntu?
<mgmuscari> ugh i'm too tired to continue...
<mgmuscari> goodnight room
<cchen> snuxoll: cool, that answers my question.  thanks
<cchen> snuxoll: by the way, what's in a multiverse package?
<snuxoll> cchen: restricted software, meaning there may be copyright or patent issues
<cchen> snuxoll: gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<snuxoll> cchen: just go with bad, I've never installed multiverse
<toastedmilk> http://pastebin.com/m4f682244, ubuntu 8.10, amd64, ati radeon 1900x, wine 1.1.30
<cchen> snuxoll: they both bad.  :-)  one has multiverse in the package name and the description says the same thing for both packages.
<zeltak> Gnea: no worries, im looking into the links
<zeltak> thx
<cchen> snuxoll: got it, either one works.  thanks~
<YungRipp> One more question for RoR guys...what IDE/editor setup do you recommend?
<firecrotch> brummbaer: can you paste the output of dpkg --D13 --configure -a ?
<amgarching> should I partition a disk if I only need it as a whole or let it unpartitioned?
<Nachturnal> Bluefish all the way. :P
<madsheep> hi guys
<brummbaer> firecrotch, unkown option --D13
<firecrotch> brummbaer: sorry, it's one - before D13
<charnel> in ubuntu netbook edition after installing nvidia drivers tha launcher menu disappeared
<charnel> anyone knows how to bring that back ?
<brummbaer> firecrotch: nifty trick, output here -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283649/
<dominique> hi there! Where do i have to put my bash script, if it should be executed whenever the (Wlan)-network changes?
<Marion> hey guys!
<eMaX> hi all!
<dominique> i write (wlan) because it does not really matter if it's the wlan or whatever
<Marion> anyone heard of lockerz?
<Marion> i guess not :-(
<AnirbanHazra> Can anyone give me an updated sources.list file of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<hanshenrik> (i have no clue how to do this in linux) i need a shell script that just execute "cd /var/www     dir"  how? xD
<Marion> i have free invites to lockerz if anyone is interested.
<Marion> do you guys use ubuntu fiesta?
<firecrotch> !ot | Marion
<ubottu> Marion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu0ath1> Does anyone know how to edit the msttcore-installer to another mirror on sf . The mirror it uses by default gives me 404
<eMaX> anyone here knows a bit about server hardware? I've a problem here with one of two machines. both have very similar hardware, both have a 3ware controller, the small system having 256 mb cache, the big system 512 mb. both have performance mode enabled, have a bbu and have write cache enabled. both have identical harddisks, the small system with sata interface, the big system with sas interface. now the observation: the small system shows > 40% wa
<eMaX> according to top when writing 85 kb/s and reading 250 kb/s according to iotop. the big system shows <10% wa when reading 12MB/s and writing 9MB/s.
<JKessler> is it slow downloading from the repositories for anyone else?
<om26er> how can i use backspace in vim
<Gnea> om26er: ESC
<Gnea> om26er: er, use ESC after you i
<Gnea> om26er: but backspace won't work until you i
<ubuntu0ath1> JKessler: mirrors are slow for me too
<om26er> Gnea what that mean
<Gnea> om26er: it means you need to learn how to use vim
<JKessler> ok, just checking thanks
<Gnea> om26er: check this out: http://blog.interlinked.org/tutorials/vim_tutorial.html  and #vim can help as well
<blue-frog> om26er: vimtutor  in your terminal
<AnirbanHazra> Can anyone give me an updated sources.list file of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<Gnea> AnirbanHazra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577
<brandonc503> so i made a user for my web site to access server and cant remember password.. can recover it some way?
<brummbaer> firecrotch, a little tinkering tells me i can get rid of the err msg inserting 'exit 0' at the top of the /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.postinst, and return to using synaptic okay. trying to reinstall libc6 though comes back w/ err. is this a critical library, or would i be safe to try purging and installing again from scratch?
<firecrotch> brummbaer: libc6 is definitely critical, it's used by practically everything
<brandonc503> only password recover i find is for ubntu login, but thats not what im looking for..
<brummbaer> firecrotch, well heck.
<swagga> is anybody able to help me connect to a wireless network plz... i got the key in hex format "13:0A:FC:F2:0E" i cannot convert it to ascii?
<firecrotch> brummbaer: what is the new error that you get?
<swagga> no error
<brummbaer> firecrotch: same as before.
<shaullx> is it possible to switch to normal ubuntu desktop in netbook remix?
<shaullx> i didnt like the new style on netbook remix
<shaullx> or do i need to download normal version of ubuntu?
<firecrotch> brummbaer: You should be able to purge and reinstall the package
<swagga> im using iwconfig
<f_> ,,,,,,,,,,,,
<f_> fuck
<dawson> Hello
<pak0> hi all people, good morning
<my_haz> morning
<f_> yes
<alakran> hi! good morning
<vigo> Top of the mornin
<elky> f_, please read the guidelines "/msg ubottu guidelines"
<f_> hi all people, good morning
<pak0> i have one computer with ubuntu server, today, when i try to start it, before watch grub, bios says: scanning on port 0....
<shaullx> anyone?
<Negao> good morning
<pak0> maybe raid is crashed? i have one mirror raid with 2 discs
<pak0> good morning
<f_> ubuntu 9.10 beta
<swagga> iwconfig wlan0 enc <hex wep key> then iwconfig wlan essid <ssid> but im not gettin an ip
<f_> hi all people, good morning
<Lama_Chok> does any one knows how to hibernate PC through terminal
<swagga> dhcpcd: command not found
<elky> f_, please read the guidelines as I've already asked you to do.
<Giada> hi! I installed ALSA audio driver and I can hear the audio only with my ipod hearphones, why?
<Giada> can anyone help me please?
<f_> i don`t know
<chu_> Ok, so I have tried wicd, to no avail, I am back with networkmanager, I should remove the madwifi and try with ndiswrapper again... How do I go about removing madwifi?
<swagga> could someone who knows about networking in linux pls pm me
<swagga> use synaptic
<f_> fool ubuntu
<tasslehoff> how can I make ubuntu forget my running applications and start with an empty session? I have unchecked the checkbox, but still it keeps starting an oooold session.
<sahil> i am looking for the best music player in ubuntu.
<sahil> i
<vigo> swagga: Did you read the forums on that?
<chu_> sahil, banshee?
<swagga> yes ive searched google for hours thats why im here
<sahil> i've tried exail,banshee,rhythmbox,totem.....all fails
<swagga> and the forums
<Negao> none of those has equalizer
<sahil> Banshee really sucks
<chu_> oic
<swagga> but everyone here seems to need help, not giving... lol..
<vigo> swagga: is wlan0 missing?
<Negao> i'm using aTunes, it works fine and has equalizer too
<jamiewan> sahil: VLC player
<swagga> vigo: wlan0 is there
<Lama_Chok> sahil. i think vlc is simply the best... however totem is also not bad
<swagga> in iwconfig it is showing
<sahil> no sth like analogus to "itunes
<chu_> swagga, you're having wireless issues too? What chipset are you running?
<amigadude> hi all :)
<firecrotch> swagga: are other wireless clients able to get an IP address?
<swagga> RTL8187
<Negao> vlc doesn't have a nice library
<Negao> try atunes
<vigo> swagga: What does lspci -vv or just lspci state?
<sahil> atunes....this sound new to me.
<sahil> thanks : nagao
<cheslyn> hi guys
<Lama_Chok> Negao what's special in atunes
<Negao> i guess it's not on the repos
<swagga> yes, well i can connect to the network from windows on my laptop
<chu_> swagga, usb wireless?
<swagga> yes
<vigo> ah
<Gnea> ~/ctcp gnea version
<swagga> its RTL8187 netgear wg111v2
<Gnea> oops
<Negao> it has a nice music library, equalizer, radio, song lyrics, etc
<toastedmilk> Anybody feel like deciphering some X work?  http://pastebin.com/m4e559823
<froes> hi! is there a way i can convert s TEX, DVI or PDF to a DOC or RTF file on linux and make the DOC not editable, but people can open and read it??
<YungRipp> Is there an easy way to swap out gnome for KDE?
<toastedmilk> YungRipp, Synaptic Package Manager
<cheslyn> does anyone know what error is [13 permission denied] is
<Negao> btw u need to google it to get the download website cause it's not on the repos
<YungRipp> Excellent
<Gnea> YungRipp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<toastedmilk> cheslyn, try sudo?
<YungRipp> Just add it as an app?
<amigadude> how do I run something from the xfce "start" menu as admin?
<YungRipp> synaptic, i mean
<YungRipp> ok
<tasslehoff> YungRipp: the command Gnea gave you will install KDE alongside Gnome, and you choose at login which to run.
<PolitikerNEU> YungRipp: install kubuntu-desktop, but there is an article on pure KDE if you really don't want to have gnome installed (you can install both of them side by side)
<firecrotch> swagga: You're in luck - I have a Netgear wg111v2, never tried to use it in Linux though
<PolitikerNEU> YungRipp: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<YungRipp> Ok
<YungRipp> cool, thanks
<toastedmilk> amigadude, alt+f2
<YungRipp> Btw, unlike in many other parts of the internet, you guys are very helpful
<diieggo> Hello
<firecrotch> swagga: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<amigadude> toastedmilk, while I'm selecting the program from the menu?
<amigadude> ...
<vigo> swagga: Can you pastebin the output for us?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<diieggo> i need help.. my graphics have error! my video is unichrome igp
<amigadude> I was after starting KBE Partition Manager as admin...
<swagga> okay sure
<Negao> u press alt+f2 and type sudo nameoftheprogram ; tick on th execute on console box
<sahil> mine graphic are also down too.
<firecrotch> diieggo: VIA Unichrome graphics cards have horrible Linux support
<amigadude> Gnome Partition Editor works as is though :) don't seem to be a able to set a partition to NTFS though...
<jamiewan> is anyone running hdtv usb stick successfully in Jaunty?
<firecrotch> diieggo: what kind of problem are you having?
<sahil> is there any graphid driver better than "vessa" in ubuntu
<chu_> Does anyone have any experience with an Atheros AR928X Wireless chipset on Ubuntu? (hopefully Jaunty :p)
<Lama_Chok> sahil try envy... it will tell u the besh driver for your card
<amigadude> sahil, VESA is usually a fall back when there isn't a driver for your card
<diieggo> firecrotch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283680/ I open the game
<cheslyn> toastedmilk : how ?
<sahil> amigadude: yes, vesa is a default driver like "vga" in windows
<amigadude> sahil, there maybe one out there but not open source so it can't be included in ubuntu
<sahil> Lama_chok : how can i get it??envy?? by simple apt -get install??
<vigo> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swagga>  "iwconfig wlan enc 13:0A:FC:F2:0E' gives me no errors then i use "iwconfig wlan0 essid mywlan" then i use dhcpcd wlan0 -d and i get bash: command not found
<firecrotch> !envy | sahil, amigadude
<ubottu> sahil, amigadude: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<vigo> firecrotch: Thank you.
<jamiewan> is anyone running hdtv usb stick successfully in Jaunty?
<sahil> ubottu: thanks........:-O
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<firecrotch> swagga: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<amigadude> happy with how this is working out so far... couldn't even get native rez in XP :)
<chu_> Does anyone have any experience with an Atheros AR928X Wireless chipset on Ubuntu? (hopefully Jaunty :p)
<diieggo> ubottu: i need help for install drivers Via/S3 unichrome :\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amigadude> just need to share folders so I can access stored media from the rest of the network and run xbmc :)
<laperr> chu_  try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<amigadude> how do you check which graphics driver u r using?
<amigadude> formatting 215GB as FAT32 this might take a while :)
<sahil> is there a method of running two installation simultaneously wihtout waiting for the other to finish??
<swagga> no
<vigo> diieggo: Half Duplex 10mbps?
<s3r3n1t7> .181] has quit []
<diieggo> vigo: Via/s3 unichrome
<jamiewan> is anyone running hdtv usb stick successfully in Jaunty?
<Gnea> amigadude: why would you waste that much space on fat32?
<sahil> ............
<swagga> can a networking expert pls msg me
<Gnea> swagga: nope, but the people in #networking can probably help you
<vigo> diieggo: Not certain, but this is on the forums, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=897982&highlight=Via%2FS3+unichrome
<amigadude> gnea, had a bad experience using non doze filesystems (lost 1TB when my freeNAS server went tits up)... FAT32/NTFS is easy to recover
<chu_> laperr, looks promising, cheers.
<Gnea> amigadude: well, you said FAT32 - NTFS is, agreeable, much nicer
<amigadude> don't seem to be able to format to NTFS... it's shaded on the option list
<diieggo> vigo: via/s3 unichrome driver graphic
<Gnea> !ntfs | amigadude
<ubottu> amigadude: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Gnea> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<amigadude> running xubuntu 9.04 thought NTFS-3G was built in?
<beatbreak> what does "kernel panic: junk in compressed archive" mean?
<Gnea> amigadude: see if it's installed. also, ntfsprogs should help you to get it formatted
<Rugart> Hello
<shai> How can I use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to change the font size inside applications (like gnome-terminal)? When I use gtk-font-name = "geneva 12" ; it just changes the size of the menu fonts.
<Rugart> i have a question
<Rugart> im newbie with ubuntu
<Gnea> !ask | Rugart
<ubottu> Rugart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<amigadude> ntfs-3g isn't listed in synaptic
<Rugart> i dont know if install ubuntu 8 LTS + KDE or kbuntu 9
<Gnea> amigadude: but is it *installed*?  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep ntfs
<Rugart> what do you recommends me?
<vigo> diieggo: Yes, that is what that page title is, it is a short list, but looks like some fixes and good working paths are there: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64871891
<Gnea> Rugart: I'm guessing you just want to use KDE?
<Rugart> yes i like KDE, much nicer than gnome
<Rugart> thinks that i comes from windows
<Gnea> Rugart: just install Kubuntu then
<Rugart> why Gnea?
<Gnea> less headaches
<amigadude> Gnea, yup 3g is installed so is progs & config
<chu_> Ok, so I installed the package and everything, but I don't know if the wireless is working?
<chu_> I didn't want to reboot, but if I have to, I will...
<Rugart> Gnea why headaches?
<vigo> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Karmic. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Rugart> i will find some problems if i install kde in ubuntu?
<Gnea> amigadude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1183543
<Gnea> Rugart: you can do it either way, it's up to you really, but you asked for a recommendation so I gave it.
<amigadude> Gnea, NTFS is on now... must of been ntfsprogs I needed
<Rugart> ok but basically i want know if i will find some incompatibility issue or some problems if i install ubuntu 8 + kde instead kubuntu 9
<Gnea> Rugart: just use 9
<kokozedman_> hey guys :)
<vigo> Rugart: Gnea also helped in a large way by suggesting a Stable release.
<Gnea> amigadude: yup
<Sagaci> !hi kokozedman_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi kokozedman_
<administrator_> can we use vb 6 on ubuntu 9
<Sagaci> !hi | kokozedman_
<ubottu> kokozedman_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<kokozedman_> anyone knows how to get IMQ in Ubuntu 9.04 (Desktop)
<administrator_> can i use vb 6 on ubuntu 9
<Gnea> !repeat | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gnea> okay, this theme has got to go...
<vigo> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<kokozedman_> administrator_: what is vb 6? visual basic?
<administrator_> ya visual basic
<kokozedman_> administrator_: can't you use a virtual machine?
<kokozedman_> install a windows, and then install your vb6 in there
<administrator_> its mean ?
<kokozedman_> you could install VMware Workstation (which what i'm currently using)
<Komak57> i have a device thats so obsolete, the drivers dont seem to exist... are there any guides i can look into making my own driver for it? (serial/usb port device)
<administrator_> i wanna know that i can install and work with vb 6 on ubuntu
<chu_> Argh, that didn't work!
<kokozedman_> administrator_: download it from the official site; it actually works right-out-of-the-box on ubuntu
<Rugart> Yes Gnea
<kokozedman_> administrator_: i'm sure you can; just get that vmware installed
<Rugart> i appreciate very much it
<Rugart> the only problem that i see its the support
<Rugart> the 8 LTS is maintained until 2011
<sahil> k
<Rugart> instead kubuntu 9 2010
 * kokozedman_ hopes someone actually looks at his question :-/
<Rugart> i was reading and people says that is more happy with ubuntu 8 than 9
<firecrotch> kokozedman_: what is IMQ?
<leaf-sheep> firecrotch: IM QUIET
<kokozedman_> firecrotch: InterMediate Queuing Device
<Komak57> i need a guide to help me start building a driver (for ubuntu if necessary) for a 'LM057QC1T01' Sharp 5.3' LCD touchscreen in which i have a full list of specs for
<kokozedman_> http://www.linuximq.net/
<tasslehoff> When I tell Ubuntu to remember applications when logging out, does anyone know where the information is stored?
<chu_> Does anyone have any experience with an Atheros AR928X PC-E Wireless Card?
<administrator_> i have vb 6 cd so can i use it to install on ubuntu
<Komak57> chu_ i was dealing with one the other week, whats up
<amigadude> anyone had any problems with NTFS-3G?
<kokozedman_> administrator_: have you even tried to use a Virtual Machine? i'm telling you it's quite possible; it's like you're running a full-blown windows inside Ubuntu, so obviously, you can install anything in there, even your favorite games
<vigo> Rugart: What driver?
<amigadude> the last mac version I used screwed the drive
<kokozedman_> firecrotch: basically, it's a Network Policing with ability to use egress qdiscs on ingress
<firecrotch> kokozedman_: from what I've read, it's a kernel patch?
<chu_> Hey Komak57, I'm not sure what the problem is anymore, could we take this to a PM? I have a fairly large story I guess.
<firecrotch> kokozedman_: along with a patch for iptables?
<diieggo> How to install driver for video card?!
<kokozedman_> firecrotch: yes, but i don't want to recompile my kernel to get that included
<kokozedman_> firecrotch: yes; because it will add the --todev parameter to iptables (i guess)
<sahil> atunes rock....buddy : the best mplayer for linux
<diieggo> How to install driver for video card?
<SockPants> hey all
<dawson> Hello
<SockPants> whenever i don something i'm probably not allowed to do on my nfs client, the server breaks and it keeps reporting 'lockd not responding'
<SockPants> *do
<Sagaci> !best | sahil
<ubottu> sahil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<YungRipp> Do apt-get downloads pause and resume?
<YungRipp> e.g., say my internet connection goes out
<sahil> oh....this "ubottu" sucks.
<kokozedman_> YungRipp: 1up
<YungRipp> Sweet
<YungRipp> so i can take off, go home then:P
<firecrotch> kokozedman_: as far as I can see, the only way to do it is to compile your own kernel
<kokozedman_> YungRipp: nope, i don't know! i'm just telling, that i also want to know the same thing
<YungRipp> ahh
<YungRipp> oh
<YungRipp> hehe
<SockPants> might as well try
<Rugart> driver vigo?
<Rugart> i dont know but i installed kde in a ubuntu 9 (with vmware)
<SockPants> unless you its a very very big download and you have a verey very crappy conneciton or a quota
<Rugart> and i had my first bug
<diieggo> I digit glxinfo | grep rendering and Linux hangs! whats why?
<Rugart> one document start to open unlimited times
<Rugart> i dont know if that is because im using kde in ubuntu
<GiveMeWeed> hi, im having very low speeds with my realtek wireless in ubuntu, in windows it goes to 8 mb in ubuntu goes to 1.5
<Rugart> or why
<GiveMeWeed> any hints
<vigo> Rugart: Yes, you said you wanted to compile a driver, there are lots of those how to on the Forums.
<natschil> !realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<vigo> Rugart: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=64872334
<natschil> !realtek | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<adeodatus> hello
<amigadude> any optimisation needed for the intel 945 GFX or is it good out the box on 9.04
<jeroen_> hello
<amigadude> hello
<Rugart> thanks ~vigo
<Gnea> !intel | amigadude
<ubottu> amigadude: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<vigo> Rugart: You are quite welcome.
<amigadude> Gnea, it's the built-in  on this N330 based mini-itx
<Gnea> amigadude: yeah, it's an intel.
<whyking> hi
<whyking> I just upgraded to karmic beta and I have a lot of apparmor denied in dmesg for mysqld and firefox...
<lynch69> hello everybody
<GiveMeWeed> how can i know whats the wireless realtec i have?
<amigadude> only gotta show the odd video and serve files quietly (and it is very quiet after the full ATX 2600XP dino I was using)
<lynch69> can anyone help me with an nm-applet error in karmic beta?
<AnirbanHazra> How to install "wget" in Hardy ?
<lynch69> nm-applet in karmic absolutely refuses to save any settings
<Gnea> AnirbanHazra: sudo apt-get install wget
<joaopinto> !karmic | lynch69
<ubottu> lynch69: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lynch69> oh
<lynch69> thanks
<lynch69> i'll swith channels
<Gnea> AnirbanHazra: I just told you, are you blind?
<Nigel_> hello, anybody who can tell me how to remove "marble" (Education) in Xubuntu 9.04? Maybe a german native speaker could help me, my english is terrible ;-)
<AzizLight> how can I activate the zsh correction please? (ie when I type dtae I want it to ask me if I meant date)
<Gnea> !de | Nigel_
<ubottu> Nigel_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nadarilla> nigel, you must remove that by crashing your computer
<Nigel_> sry, my first IRC-Chat
<Nigel_> nadrilla, thank you so much...
<Gnea> nadarilla: we do not provide misleading information, please do not do so. thanks.
<sahil> ya ya ay....
<Komak57> can i get a hand locating a guide to manually CREATE a Serial port display driver?
<elad`> I have two monitors plugged in via DVI, but Ubuntu only recognizes one. Help?
<elad`> Moreover, I have this annoying pink rectangle at the top-left corner of my screen, saying "unknown".
<Gnea> elad`: what gfx card?
<elad`> GeForce 8800 GTS
<Gnea> you need to install the nvidia drver
<elad`> It's installed.
<Komak57> gnea, he might already have it installed, but not activated
<GiveMeWeed> i found a bug dudes
<GiveMeWeed> shoud i report it?
<GiveMeWeed> i dunno how?
<Gnea> elad`: does glxgears work?
<Gnea> !bug | GiveMeWeed
<ubottu> GiveMeWeed: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<godstar> elad`: have you tried EnvyNG?
<elad`> What's that?
<godstar> Look in Synaptic for it
<diieggo> ./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found  WHY?!
<godstar> elad`: *
<azlon> i press WinKey+R and now am in some kind of crazy zoom mode... how do i get out of this?
<elad`> I'm inside the nvidia tool right now. What should I do?
<GiveMeWeed> i have the ubuntu in portuguese, and the desktop folder apears as "ambiente de trabalho" i renamed it to Desktop to its easier in terminal, but a new ambiente de trabalho folder apeard
<elad`> I see "X screens: 1"
<AzizLight> how can I activate the zsh correction please? (ie when I type dtae I want it to ask me if I meant date)
<elad`> Oh, wait.
<tehbaut> will boot time for ubuntu increase as I use it more?
<tehbaut> 4:58 for vista to boot and load startup items (after 1 year of usage, plus a recent pear-down of startup items)
<tehbaut> 41 seconds for win7 to boot and load startup items (minimal programs installed)
<godstar> elad`: The easiest thing by be to go to /system/preferences/administration/hardware and allow it to scan your system for avail drivers.
<mr_daniel> azlon: naybe you are using the compiz zoom function which can used with WinKey + Mouse_Scroll
<elad`> brb
<azlon> mr_daniel: awesome! thanks!
<mr_daniel> azlon: try to hold the WinKey and Mouse_Scroll, and scroll 'out'
<mr_daniel> azlon: np
<diieggo> please why? ./autogen.sh: 9: autoreconf: not found
<splashote> hey there
<jrib> diieggo: what are you installing?
<splashote> anybody present who know phc linux?
<splashote> +s
<Gnea> elad`: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Configure_Dual_Monitors_with_nVidia
<diieggo> jrib: the unichrome graphics
<diieggo> jrib: http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/
<splashote> rename splashote:need help with pvc linux
<venusdoom> hello!
<joaopinto> diieggo, is that the unichrome graphics driver ?
<jrib> diieggo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome is in the repositories
<phretor> hello - what would you suggest to create/manage vmserver ubuntu virtual machines? I have tried python-vm-builder but it's a little buggy and, besides that, it creates VMs with invalid hard drives (according to VMware Infrastructure Web Access)
<elad`> Thanks, but I believe I'm halfway done. Is there a reason why the left screen appears to default to the, errr, default screen?
<phretor> I mean, what is the best practice for real-world servers?
<diieggo> jrib: Oo thanks
<joaopinto> phretor, better check on a vmware related support channel/forum
<joaopinto> phretor, and if you believe there is a bug with python-vm-builder, report it at launchpad
<phretor> joaopinto: oh, that bug is already reported though not fixed
<elad`> How do I associate different screens to different desktops?
<joaopinto> ah ok :\
<elad`> How do I make the gnome panels appear on both if I'm not using different desktops for them?
<madrazr> hello everyone, I am trying to download Karmic Beta using zsync and I get this error, could not read control file from URL http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<madrazr> can some one help me how to download using zsync?
<der_martin> hi folks :)
<der_martin> does anybody have a solution for the python-newt-returned-error-code-1-problem ?
<joaopinto> madrazr, it looks like the .zscyn file is missing on the server, nothing you can do about besides report it
<joaopinto> !karmic | madrazr
<ubottu> madrazr: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<venusdoom> There is problem,i remove some software and then exterminal couldn't work!Here is the quesion:*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'.Can anyone help me.
<der_martin> can't install stuff via synaptic, because I can't update it and I can't uninstall it
<madrazr> joaopinto: Oh Ok thanks a lot
<der_martin> so far no solution : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/newt/+bug/436244
<deejaydblock> anyone here?
<venusdoom> anyone help me!
<gypsymauro> I want to delete all rows containing "foo" in several gzipped file, there is an easy way to achieve this?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<der_martin> same here: anyone ??? :)
<jrib> gypsymauro: grep -v foo
<der_martin> I want to be able to install software again
<deejaydblock> wow.
<Gnea> don't use anyone :)
<deejaydblock> that's sad.
<gypsymauro> jrib: ?
<pedroamorim> hi there
<jrib> gypsymauro: the answer to your question...
<gypsymauro> I need something like a "zsed" :)
<pedroamorim> there are any other files for translation instead of .po POT files?
<mr_daniel> der_martin: you can also update your system with 'apt-get update' in your console
<deejaydblock> Should it take 10+ hours for me to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic?
<pedroamorim> linux software for example KDE, Gnome, OpenOffice
<gypsymauro> jrib: you mean recreating file?
<sahil> do u guys any better .rar crack then rarcrack??
<jrib> gypsymauro: I just told you of one way to achieve it...
<chu_> Here's to hoping my wireless works.
<jrib> gypsymauro: sure, if that's a problem, use something like sed '/foo/d'  ...
<Gnea> gypsymauro: the file is gzip'd, that means it's in a binary format. you can't edit a binary file with an editor that's meant for non-binary editting.
<splashote> how do I actually do this: Now you can unload your "old" acpi-cpufreq and load "phc-intel".
<der_martin> mr_daniel: sure, but I can't install software, because apt always tries to fix this package
<der_martin> then returning the given error
<jrib> gypsymauro: oh I see, I missed your gzip comment
<deejaydblock> Should it take 10+ hours for me to upgrade from Jaunty to Karmic?
<diieggo> jrib: don't have for athlon
<jrib> diieggo: what is "athlon"... and what doesn't have what?
<der_martin> mr_daniel: even apt-get install -f doesn't work
<diieggo> jrib: this page have amd64 and i386
<splashote> sorry for bumping, but how do I actually do this: Now you can unload your "old" acpi-cpufreq and load "phc-intel".
<jrib> diieggo: right... the two main versions of ubuntu...  You aren't supposed to be using the webpage.  Use Synaptic in your system
<der_martin> another idea concerning my problem with python-newt ???
<jrib> der_martin: repeat your question
<AncientSocrates> hello
<diieggo> jrib: ok
<AncientSocrates> does anyone know how can i set a process to realtime in windows7?
<AncientSocrates> i know this is ubuntu but i am desparate
<der_martin> jrib:ok: can't install packages, because python-newt seems to be broken, ca update, but can't install new packages, because python-newt returns error code 1
<der_martin> even apt-get install -f doesn't solve the problem
<jrib> der_martin: paste actual output
<der_martin> known bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/newt/+bug/436244
<der_martin> maybe some has found a solution here :)
<der_martin> jrib: one moment, please
<der_martin> Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<der_martin>   python-newt: Hängt ab: libnewt0.52 (= 0.52.2-11.3ubuntu3) aber 0.52.2-11.3ubuntu3.1 soll installiert werden
<der_martin> E: Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne jegliche Pakete (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
<der_martin> it's german,sorry
<jrib> der_martin: run the cmommand with LANGUAGE=en_US or whatever
<jrib> der_martin: and use pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<godstar> AncientSocrates: open taskmanager, right click process and set as realtime. Check #windows for further questions.
<der_martin> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m3e84c3e3
<godstar> ActionParsnip1: Sup
<alokito> !hi | ActionParsnip1
<ubottu> ActionParsnip1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> der_martin: do you understand the error?
<der_martin> something about a wrong link to the recommended python version
<AncientSocrates> godstar: i know that. the problem is it doesnt let me choose realtime, only up to high, cause i have no rights
<diieggo> jrib: i have the drivers but my game crash
<jrib> der_martin: pastebin your /usr/share/python/debian_defaults
<der_martin> jrib: maybe purge python and reinstall ?
<godstar> AncientSocrates: lookup how to disable UAC if 7 is running by default.
<godstar> AncientSocrates: /join #windows
<der_martin> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m49e32b3c
<jrib> der_martin: and the output of: python --version
<der_martin> jrib: Python 2.6.2
<der_martin> jrib: change default version to 2.6.2 ?
<diieggo> jrib: have solution?
<Sagaci> is the ubuntu desktop edition just the ubuntu server edition with ubuntu-desktop installed??
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: no the server has a slightly different kernel
<jrib> diieggo: no
<jrib> diieggo: what game...?
<der_martin> jrib: worked, thank you! :) :)
<diieggo> jrib: Tibia :)
<jrib> der_martin: ok, but you should check why it is like that.  That sounds like a separate bug
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: its opomised more for background activities, it also has PAE enabled by default which isnt in the desktop kernel
<der_martin> jrib: I will
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: if you need a desktop system with a full desktop, install desktop
<jrib> der_martin: also, it should probably just be 2.6
<Sagaci> ActionParsnip1: i have 9.04 desktop installed, i was just wondering of the differences
<puting> hi
<puting> hi
<puting> ;;
<puting> what'up man
<puting> -_-
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: the default install for server has no x server which makes it more secure (less services running) as well as use less resources
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: it also concentrates on background daemons and expects to just sit at a logon prompt
<diieggo> jrib: How do I know which video driver is installed?
<jrib> diieggo: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log I guess
<Sagaci> can you browse the internet from the commandline in ubuntu
<jrib> Sagaci: yes
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: sure, lynx2 and links exists
<ActionParsnip1> Sagaci: as does w3m
<ActionParsnip1> !info w3m
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.2-2build1 (jaunty), package size 1075 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<Sagaci> so obviously for any more advanced things, like flash etc, you'd need desktop and X to run
<meatbun> /join
<|ns|nR8> ubuntu beta is out ?
<Sagaci> |ns|nR8: #ubuntu+1
<elad`> How do I restart X?
<godstar> elad`: startx
<elad`> From within X, I mean.
<beasty> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<beasty> elad`: that's one of the posibilities :p
<elad`> Will logging out and logging back in do the trick?
<godstar> elad`: yes
<elad`> brb
<CentralCoastOnli> Anyone know how to capture a window in Ubuntu and stream it on Ustream via a webcam capture output
<Sonic> mm
<Sonic> Anyone?
<beasty> Sonic: is your gf streaming and you want to share it with us ?
<OerHeks> Sonic, remote desktop does that for me
<ZogG> irc.freenode.org
<Sonic> No.. I'm starting a online radio scanner
<Sonic> and wanna stream the screen to the viewers
<Sonic> so they can see what freq its on
<Sonic> basicly its via ustream
<Sonic> which uses a Webcam output to stream it to the web
<ActionParsnip1> Sonic: you MAY be able to use vlc to stream, not sure
<chu_> Anyway willing to help with epic wireless problems? My Atheros AR928X doesn't appear to be doing *anything*, though it worked up until last night...
<ActionParsnip1> Sonic: i dont use webcams though (too creepy)
<Sonic> hehe yeah i hear ya..
<Sonic> lot of freaky ppl out there
<Harold_parker> anyone else been slow to update all day?
<Sonic> mmm any other ideas other then vlc?
<Harold_parker> epic slow
<chu_> Servers are probably taking a hammering though.
<jlie> Howdy, looking for some help getting klibido to connect through stunnel on a new jaunty j 9.04 install...this the place?
<Harold_parker> Chu_ you've noticed?
<Harold_parker> Chu_ why are they taking a hammering?
<chu_> Everyone's downloading the beta.
<chu_> karmic beta.
<Harold_parker> ahhh i see
<Harold_parker> right
<Sonic> choose a diff mirror
<Sonic> problem solved ;)
<elad`> I have two monitors. I'd like for different desktops to be associated with them, so that when I ctrl-alt-left or ctrl-alt-right, I'll move between the monitors. Can I do that?
<alokito> anyone knows how to manually edit gnome network manager mobile broadband configuration?
<elad`> Right now, if I have an application running on a desktop associated with one screen, I can't move it to the next (or at least, I don't know how).
<alokito> I want to connect using a bluetooth supported mobile
<Harold_parker> good idea Sonic, i like this server but hey why not try another
<chu_> If my wireless card shows up in lspci, but there's no wireless interface listed in iwconfig, do I have to associate wlan0 to the wireless device or something?
<elad`> Also, switching between the desktops associated with the different monitors appears to be accomplished by moving the mouse off the edge of the screen. But how do I do that with the keyboard?
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: the driver does that, lspci will tell you any hardware attatched to the PCI bus, supported or not
<elad`> Also, when I launch a new application, I don't know on which screen it will end up.
<elad`> Help?
<Seth_> hey simple question, i am getting a netbook tomorrow - BenQ joybook u101 - and was wondering if the netbook remix was any good... i have heard it's a piece of shit
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: the keyboard is universlly available to both, the X server you have has simply stretch over 2 displays
<jlie> Getting this error when I start klibido:  1, 1: Thread::slotRetryTimeout
<jlie> Resuming thread
<jlie> Cannot connect
<jlie>     Klibido is set to connect to localhost:119, and my stunnel.conf points that to the giganews 443 port.  Thoughts on what might be wrong?
<FloodBot1> jlie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elad`> ActionParsnip, no. I appear to have two X-server sessions going.
<jrib> Seth_: try it and use it if you like it
<Seth_> in your opinion
<jrib> Seth_: my opinion is pointless, you're the one that will be using it.  Load it up in vbox right now if you want
<chu_> ActionParsnip1, I have reverted back to ndiswrapper and networkmanager, I have found the latest Atheros WinXP driver, and extracted the .inf and .sys binary. I have tried to tell ndiswrapper to use it, but t gives me an error, something about ndiswrapper.ko format not supported (it was compiled for an earlier kernel is what I get out of that), so I'm at the point where I need to compile the driver for 2.6.30 I would guess?
<elad`> ActionParsnip1, I have four desktops associated with the left monitor session, and four with the right. I don't know how to move applications between them (only within each quartet).
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: makes sense
<chu_> Heh, don't spose you'd have an idea where to look? :p
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: just drag it over?
<elad`> ActionParsnip1, impossible.
<kokozedman_> anyone knows what is the kind of qdisc that i can use on ingress?
<elad`> "Configuration: Separate X screen"
<kokozedman_> i want to cap incoming bandwidth
<diieggo> jrib: i open the game and error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283746/
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: you can have a seperate X screen on each but i am unsure of mouse / keyoard handling
<jrib> diieggo: don't know, maybe your card isn't capable of playing it
<OerHeks> chu_: i had problems with an other atheros pcmia wifi, but this link helped me out too >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
<chu_> ActionParsnip1, I found a small tutorial for compiling the latest version of ndiswrapper, should be good, and cheers OerHeks.
<jrib> diieggo: try searching bugs.ubuntu.com for the error I suppose
<chu_> Thanks for the help guys.
<Komak57> good luck chu_
<ActionParsnip1> chu_: one step closer eh :)
<elad`> ActionParsnip1, could you find some tutorial for me? I'm not really good at looking those things up.
<ActionParsnip1> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: you'll be messing in xorg.conf LOTS
<jlie> any thoughts on this error message from klibido?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283748/
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: you will have to setup 4 video cards, 4 monitors, then 4 screens, then 1 server with teh 4 screens
<chu_> OerHeks, was your solution to just update and use the ath9k drivers?
<chu_> This just leads me in circles now.
<elad`> Four? Why?
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: didnt you say you had 4 monitors?
<OerHeks> chu_: you run 64 bit ?
<Ximbinha> test
<Ximbinha> So what?
<Ximbinha> Why do you people use Ubuntu?
<elad`> ActionParsnip1, no. Just two. I have four /desktops/ associated with them. You know, those virtual desktops that come with Ubuntu by default?
<Ximbinha> Do you people don't have skills enough for debian?
<chu_> OerHeks, 32-bit I believe.
<jpds> Ximbinha: Because it rocks?
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: How do I find what servers are running and then stop them, if I do not use them?
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: oh i see
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: bum
<Ximbinha> If with rocks you mean slower and less stable, yes!
<jrib> !ot | Ximbinha
<ubottu> Ximbinha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<elad`> ActionParsnip1, so? Is it possible?
<ActionParsnip1> vigo: ps -ef | less     will show you whats running
<vigo> ActionParsnip1: Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: i gotcha
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: so you will need 2 X servers then.
<elad`> I believe I have two running at the moment.
<elad`> In the nvidia-settings tool, I have chosen X Server Display Configuration -> Configuration: Separate X screen
<Ximbinha> jrib, wHAT?
<jpds> Ximbinha: Well, Debian has older and more tested software, but that's offtopic for this channel.
<elad`> I could pastebin my xorg.conf.
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: here is an example file for 2 displays with 2 seperate x servers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=447511
<Ximbinha> jpds, debian being better is off-topic, of course it is.
<jamiewan> is anyone running hdtv usb stick successfully in Jaunty?
<Elone> is there a channel for beta 9.10?
<Ximbinha> jamiewan, I never did it.
<DJones> !karmic | Elone
<ubottu> Elone: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Elone> thanks
<jamiewan> Ximbinha: did what
<ActionParsnip1> elad`: i made a 2-seater once (2 mice, 2 monitors, 2 keyboards, 1 PC)
<OerHeks> chu_ pytheas22 reply:25 @ july 29 did work fine >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177&page=3
<geekbuntu> i was setting up django on my home pc last night (ubuntu) after i installed, when i try to create a project, i get an error when i try to create a project: http://brainfart.no-ip.org/source.php?pasteid=957      using this tut: http://jeffbaier.com/articles/installing-django-on-an-ubuntu-linux-server/ i adjusted all the paths in the tut to my structure /usr/bin instead of /usr/local/bin
<Ximbinha> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<elad`> I'd like to use the same keyboard and mouse for both. And I want to be able to move applications between the two X servers. Can I do that?
<elad`> How does one move applications between x-server sessions?
<AnirbanHazra> Most of my installation script are failing showing something like libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Error 23 .
<goksu> hello everyone. :) can somebody help me on shareing a 3g connection to my wifi lan? firestarter is acting.
<ziroday> goksu: had a look at !inetsharing?
<goksu> !inetsharing
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<goksu> ok donkey. I'll keep reading some more.
<ziroday> goksu: have fun!
<goksu> what will we do without the bots to help. :)
<AnirbanHazra> or something llike this : apt-extracttemplates: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Error 23
<hechu> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<jdv> !freenode > jdv
<ubottu> jdv, please see my private message
<hechu> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alabd> Good day every one ,modem chipset is conexant 56K HSFi and it's dell driver is installed and works for dial up connections now ...How to find if modem support fax or not in ubuntu ?
<AnirbanHazra>  Plz help !
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> I thought most dial up modems had fax support.  alabd  try installing some fax software and see if it works perhaps?
<alabd> Dr_Willis: thanks efax-gtk is installed but how to use it?
<Dr_Willis> alabd:  no idea.. try running and reading its help docs ?
<Dr_Willis> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<chu_> Damnit, no difference.
<sahil> i need to crack a rar file password........any idea how to do it??
<Maximo> ./quit joining military going with Ubuntu
<ghatak> can i ask ubuntu on mac related questions here ?
<Dr_Willis> sahil:   perhaps  someone in #windows may know of software to do it via wine.
<Dr_Willis> ghatak:  yes. they get asked all the time.
<sahil> Dr_Willis: i need sth in ubuntu.....
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  then you are proberly out of luck.. as i said there MAY be some tools to do it that you can use witn wine.
<chu_> Does Ubuntu handle all wireless drivers automatically? If you aren't using ndiswrapper, how do you configure/manage your wireless card's driver?
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  ive seen very few 'rar' utilities/extras for linux.
<ghatak> Ok, so I want to instal Ubuntu on my Macbook Pro (3,1). I have the live CD in the drive, when I reboot i see the grub for live cd, however when I select the option to try ubuntu, it never boots into Linux. what is going wrong here ?
<sken> ghatak make a bootable usb and you are the man
<Ximbinha> How do I use freebsd WITH ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ximbinha:  they are both operating systems.. clarify what you mean.
<Dr_Willis> saying 'WITH' - doesnt really say much  :)
<Ximbinha> I want the bsd kernel with ubuntu
<ghatak> sken: eh? but CD is bootable, why do I need usb ?
<Dr_Willis> Ximbinha:  good luck with that.
<Ximbinha> ?
<cybersplice> Ximbinha: Yes, seconded. Good luck. That will be extremely difficult.
<Prajjwal> hi, i JUST re-installed ubuntu on my computer, and it appears that i forgot the password ..... is there a way to reset it ????
<cybersplice> Ximbinha: Well. Compared to doing it with the likes of Gentoo.
<Ximbinha> linux is a crao
<Ximbinha> crap*
<cybersplice> Oh, is it? Damn.
<Dr_Willis> Prajjwal:  you frogot it in the last 30 min? :)  you could boot a live cd or rescue mode , and set iot to somthing
<jamiewan> Ximbinha: no it not but your spellin is
<Khalid> hey guys, anybody can help me with this thread please => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8036320
<David-T> Ximbinha: I suggest you don't install a linux distro, then.
<ubuntistas> ghatak  your cd drive works properly?
<Prajjwal> well the password i THOUGHT i put in didnt work ...
<Dijkstra> Prajjwal: sudo rm -rf /*
<Dr_Willis> Prajjwal:  be sure your caps lock key isent on/off i guess. and reset the password via live cd, or rescue mode
<ghatak> ubuntistas: I think so, I used the same drive to burn the disk, so i suppose. Never the less I was under the impression that I could not boot from USB on Macbook pro ?
<Ximbinha> Prajjwal, Try windows
<Prajjwal> Dijkstra, correct me if i m wrong .... but wouldnt sudo require my pw ???
<Ximbinha> It works out of the box
<Prajjwal> and Dr_Willis thanks ...
<chu_> Hah, pwned.
<Prajjwal> Ximbinha, i did .....
<Ximbinha> And doesn't needs to type on terminal and shit
<Dijkstra> Prajjwal: my bad
<ubuntistas> ok ghatak just try my option if you want
<nagyv> hi! I have an old laptop w/ an old xubuntu (feisty), and would like to upgrade it. Its CD-ROM doesn't work. Is there an easy way to upgrade it to Jaunty?
<Prajjwal> just cause it works in no way shape or form makes it less crappier ...
<Ximbinha> Or care about stupid files permissions
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | nagyv
<ubottu> nagyv: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
 * Dr_Willis clicks 100 times on the windows UAC to change an icon in his machine.. yea.. right..
<cybersplice> Where's an @ when you need one, eh?
<elky> Dijkstra, please do not utter that command even as a joke.
<Ximbinha> Dr_Willis, unlike linux you can disable that
<OerHeks> Ximbinha: i wouldn't bash MS ... ehh ...MS stands 4 Mark Shuttleworth or Microsoft ???
<Dr_Willis> cybersplice:  in #BSD where all the cool people hang out.
<cybersplice> Haha.
<sahil> how can i see the running process in ubuntu
<sahil> ?
<cybersplice> sahil: ps -A
<Dr_Willis> sahil:  ps command :)
<Ximbinha> ctrl alt backspace
<sahil> thanks
<Dijkstra> elky: ok, i'll try
<ActionParsnip1> sahil: ps -ef | less
<Ximbinha> Oh, cut the crap. Why this anger because microsoft profit and you not?
<chu_> *Sigh* what to do...
<ActionParsnip1> Ximbinha: linux profits too
<cybersplice> Yes, Canonical make absolutely no money.
<ActionParsnip1> Ximbinha: check the profit reports for redhat
 * cybersplice eyeroll.
<chu_> Yeah, because he said Canonical.
<Ximbinha> Canonical wants profit like microsoft.
 * chalcedony smiles
<chu_> I can see it.
<Ximbinha> Haha
<Boohbah> remember, trolls will die if you don't feed them.
<chu_> Ximbinha: linux profits too
<chalcedony> ((((((( ActionParsnip1 ))))))))
<chu_> Ximbinha: linux profits too
<Guest29526> Ximbinha: microsoft do not deserve the porfit , unfai monoploly
<FloodBot1> chu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnirbanHazra> most of my scripts are failing after showing something like  "apt-extracttemplates: error while loading shared libraries: libgcc_s.so.1: cannot open shared object file: Error 23"
<ActionParsnip1> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> :))
<chu_> whoops
<jerknextdoor> whoa...am i missing the -offtopic or are you guys just wacky tonight.
<Boohbah> jerknextdoor: wacky
<Ximbinha> jerknextdoor, nobody asked if it is off topic
<Ximbinha> so shut up
<Boohbah> jerknextdoor: it happens before every release
<Ximbinha> rodei
<Boohbah> Ximbinha: bad choice :)
<cybersplice> Hm. I hope heartbeat etc is in the new LTS.
<Khalid> ;_;
<cybersplice> HAH!
<cybersplice> Pwned.
<cybersplice> I sat with 8.04 for ages trying to plug away at Heartbeat.
<Boohbah> cybersplice: would that be the 10.04 'L' release?
<Guest29526> what net ubuntu called , squishy antalope ?
<cybersplice> Boohbah: Yes. I haven't looked yet.  :D
<Guest29526> new release*
<Boohbah> Guest29526: hehe i like that one :)
<jamiewan> Ximbinah: microsoft cocks just want the cash not interested in the user at all, release an OS not finished and u spent the next year doing updates and patches to fix what shoul of been right from the start
<piquadrat-> Hi! When I installed Ubuntu, I let it manage my whole disk, it created a encrypted device and an LVM inside it. I have to install Windows on the same disk now and would like to shrink the LVM and the encrypted partition. I already shrank one of the partitions in the LVM. How do I have to proceed to shrink the LVM and the encrypted partition?
<Dijkstra> 10.10 Mastrubating Monkey?
<Dr_Willis> jamiewan:  err.. he left...
<jamiewan> good
<Guest29526> Monkeys use ubuntu ?
<cybersplice> piquadrat-: I think you're better off installing Windows first and shrinking that.
<Khalid> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8036320 <= help!
<piquadrat-> cyberslice: if possible, I'd like to avoid reinstalling ubuntu...
<jussi01> jamiewan: keep it family friendly please
<ActionParsnip1> piquadrat-: i suggest you redo it, install windows but leave unpartitioned space rather than using the whole disk, you can then install ubuntu to the spare space and the dual boot will be managed for you
<cybersplice> Khalid: Why not try the 9.10 beta?
<cybersplice> piquadrat-: I've never tried resizing an encrypted LVM, but i don't fancy your chances.
<jamiewan> jussi01: should of been jocks but hey, we all know it aye
<Khalid> cybersplice, I can't just download a new CD each week, my connection sucks!
<jussi01> jamiewan: just keep it family friendly and ontopic :)
<cybersplice> Khalid: I understand, but if the hardware support in the current Kernel doesn't support hte hardware, it's either that or manually locating a kernel module.
<cybersplice> You could possibly have upgraded in place if your nic worked!
 * cybersplice is clearly not helpful!
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: i think you can use ndiswrapper for it, try the windows driver
<aden_> oi
<Khalid> cybersplice, lol, if 9.10 beta worked ok, I will be able to upgrade for sure
<cybersplice> Good idea.
<aden_> oi my name is aden
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, ndiswrapper for the wireless adapter or the ethernet one?
<cybersplice> Khalid: ActionParsnip1 is right. Try ndiswrapper.
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: whichever, both if you like
<mysql> what are typical user roles that might use the mysql-server software?
<aden_> please
<ActionParsnip1> mysql: users that need database functionality...
<ghatak> Can ubuntu be installed from USB on a mackbook pro ?
<ActionParsnip1> ghatak: sure
<aden_> sori not
<mysql> hmm, suck as? new to mysql
<ActionParsnip1> mysql: if it needs a database, sql is an option
<ghatak> ActionParsnip1: but how do I select USB as boot device at startup ?
<cybersplice> ghatak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootCamp
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip1, (or someone) i have a script i'm trying to run in xchat (on ubuntu 9.04) i'm getting errors, and not sure what's wrong. http://paste.ubuntu.com/283781/
<aden_> wat and is msn
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, no need to use ndiswrapper for the wireless, I can compile its kernel module but I neet the build-essentials package first, some users tried with ndiswrapper for the ethernet, and it didn't work
<Khalid> need***
<ActionParsnip1> aden_: msn is the microsoft network
<ismail> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: fine, then use it for the wired connection
<Boohbah> mysql: lots of web applications. e.g. your wordpress blogger needs to upload new content, it goes in the mysql db
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, it won't work
<ghatak> cybersplice: I don't want to leave any MacOS on my macbook, wan to use entire HD for Ubuntu
<cybersplice> ghatak: I'm pretty sure you can't do that.
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: you dont know for sure util you try, shooting down a solution without trying it is silly
<Boohbah> mysql: what are you using mysql for?
<ghatak> cybersplice: I did it last night on my Macbook, just having issues on macbook pro
<mysql> ActionParsnip1: Any other good reason?
<jrib> ghatak: you can do that, but you might want to keep a small os x install around for firmware updates
<jamiewan> jussi01: ive been more family friendly than him not swearing and stuff also didnt realise you were channel moderator plus just defending Linux
<mysql> Boohbah: don't no really, just installed it to check it out
<ghatak> jrib: don't care
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, I understand, but other users that have the same nic as mine tried and it didn't work with them
<bima> hiii
<ale_> ciao
<ernie> hi
<ghatak> jrib: can i boot from USB and install Ubuntu ? I know how to create bootable USB for ubuntu, just not sure how do I boot from it at startup
<Boohbah> mysql: relational databases in general are good at storing data in a structured format and accessing it quickly from memory
<jrib> ghatak: hmm, if you install refit I know you can
<jdv> is it just me or is #ubuntu very quiet this last week?
<cybersplice> That's my fault, i kill conversations.
<Dr_Willis> jdv:  the calm befor the storm
<mark_> jdv: everyone is busy playing with karmic
<ghatak> jrib: so once ubuntu live boots, I can wipe off everything from disk including refit ?
<cybersplice> mark_ Truth.
<mysql> Boohbah: tnx, relation database the important thing with mysql-server?
<jrib> ghatak: I've never done it, but yes I believe that will work
<ghatak> jrib: alright will try that
<jrib> ghatak: if things go sour, it would probably be a good idea to have a live cd anyway so I would just use that to install
<StrangeCharm> is it possible to generate a randomish file of a given size?
<jamiewan> is anyone running hdtv usb stick successfully in Jaunty?
<jrib> StrangeCharm: use dd and /dev/urandom I guess ?
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: how loing ago did they try?
<jrib> ghatak: google says you don't need refit, just hording down "option" is enough
<jrib> holding*
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, not sure really
<ghatak> jrib: alright, i was going to try that anyway first :)
<Khalid> I am suspecting there is a bug in its driver or something
<Ido_> Hey guys, umm, I can't find the Terminal, neither in Accessories, or in Application Finder. Help please...
<Ido_> Talking about Xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Ido_:  try alt-f2 and type 'xfterm'
<koppe> Partitioned my HDD in boot=256M, /=1G, usr=15G, var=5G, opt=5G, home=50G... Installer complained / too small... Docs recomends / >4G, but is it safe to ignore with my partitioning?
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: im sure there will have been newer ndiswrappers since
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: and newer windows drivers to try
<Dr_Willis> Ido_:  it may be called somthing else.. i rarely use xfce.
<pierre__> salut à tous comment avoir les codecs sousubuntu 8
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: the other folders will make up the / partition due to mouts so should be fine
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: why have you split it up?
<Khalid> ActionParsnip1, okay will try with ndiswrapper
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras pierre__ , also medibuntu.org ; french support in #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip1> Khalid: its free to try
<jamiewan> !usb hdtv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb hdtv
<Ido_> Alright, thanks, Alt-f2 worked opening the "Run..." or however it's called. I have to use the Xfce cause the comp i'm using is quite a garbage
<koppe> ActionParsnip1: Call me old-fasioned... and I'd like to set as much as possible to RO.
<jamiewan> !hd tuner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hd tuner
<bazhang> jamiewan, please /msg ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> Ido_: some just like it. I use lxde on most of my systems due to lightness but they can run full ompiz + kde
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: no bad thing :)
<koppe> ActionParsnip1: I thought it ought to be OK when my other partions were som large... I may even try a /=512M (less space to corrupt)...
<chu_> GARGH
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: trial and error, see what you can get away with
<koppe> ActionParsnip1: I just got worried when the installer started 2nd-guessing me...  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: its assuming you are a new linux user so will only check /, it doesnt think that you are mounting stuff so complains
<GNUtoo___> hi, I had the logoff window telling me someone was logged but I had no root window open nor ssh sessions...was there an intruder into the computer?
<karex> HI ALL, is there an application like NI Multisim?
<jrib> GNUtoo___: check with the 'w' command
<JoshuaL> GNUtoo___, iirc it also happens when running a program with sudo, not sure though
<Dr_Willis> GNUtoo___:  or you got a login going on the console you frogot about
<AnirbanHazra> are the us repositiries of Ubuntu down ?? They are not opening ?
<GNUtoo___> there was only the radio open
<GNUtoo___> or maybe firefox too
<koppe> ActionParsnip1: I see... I'm not exactly new, installed Slack (using 20 floppies over a week) on an old 486, back when KDE was brand new.
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: then you'll find ubuntu a breeze
<GNUtoo___> jrib: ok the computer is off now...Ill check con netstat antp but how to show reverse connections?
<GNUtoo___> s/con/with/
<koppe> ActionParsnip1: Must admit I no longer seem to be able to build my own kernel :-((   Hence, switching from Gentoo to Unbuntu (for now)
<jrib> GNUtoo___: don't know, 'w' should show you what gdm was talking about
<ActionParsnip1> koppe: the default one is ok, not great but it does its job
<GNUtoo___> jrib: ok I did a top but not a w...I should have thought of w
<seppi> Hey, I'm trying to download the new 2.6.28-15 generic (23mb) via the Update Manager, but its super slow. First time this has happend. Something up with the servers?
<mechdave> seppi, it is slow here too
<Dr_Willis> seppi:  beta was released today.. servers are slow
<ActionParsnip1> seppi: beta was out yesterday, servers are busy
<jamiewan> seppi: yep here also
<seppi> ah, ok
<bazhang> seppi, could be an issue with karmic beta
<Dr_Willis> it is today allready? :)
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: snips
<seppi> then I will download it tommorow
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_Willis: its always today ;)
<Dr_Willis> but when was it yesterday?
<YO_MISMO> hola... buenas tardes o dias
<Pici> !es | YO_MISMO
<ubottu> YO_MISMO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<YO_MISMO> alguien sabe por aki los parametros para configurar el irchispano¿
<Pici> YO_MISMO: /join #ubuntu-es
<micah> hello everyone
<micah> is anyone else besides me having trouble updating
<seppi> yup
<seppi> slow servers. KK beta has been released I understand
<ActionParsnip1> micah: servers are busy as everyon pulls down the beta
<ActionParsnip1> micah: use the torrent, much faster
<ActionParsnip1> micah: for updates you will have to sit and wait.
<Dr_Willis> i get the idea this 'are the servers slow' will be todays top FAQ.
<ActionParsnip1> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<micah> im updating through the manager how am i going to torrent that?
<ActionParsnip1> that'll do
<seppi> " be patient with APT updates."
<cybersplice> Dr_Willis: Truth.
<seppi> Thanks
<ActionParsnip1> micah: I think there is a method but i dont know it, apt-torrent maybe
<mechdave> micah, best wait to do your updates in a few days
<shane2peru> gotta love the bot!
<sahil> hey...my music is running but i can't find it anywhere on my desktop.How can i stop it.??
<sipior> Dr_Willis: if anyone asks that, tell them it's all a problem of increased solar activity.
<cybersplice> sahil: Reboot!
<sahil> any other option??
<shane2peru> micah: you could get the alt-cd and download it and run the update, and update off the cd
<bazhang> sahil, what musicplayer
<cybersplice> sahil: Restart X with ctrl alt backspace, unless you want to look through your processes list.
<sahil> atunes
<bazhang> sahil, could be it did not minimize to tray
<cybersplice> sahil: killall atunes
<sahil> i tried ps -A....and type kill 7318. but it say no such process.
<micah> well it updated fine till it got to the OO.org files they are the only ones that failed
<sahil> lemme try this
<bazhang> !dontzap | cybersplice
<ubottu> cybersplice: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<jmorrison> hi - is there a switch to run apt-get update without the update manager gui starting?, i want to do it fro the console
<sahil> cybersplice: not working
<ActionParsnip1> jmorrison: apt-get is a terminal app
<trece8> jmorrison, sudo apt-get update ?
<trece8> from the console?
<mechdave> jmorrison, yes, just run sudo apt-get update from the console
<spreadthelove> are the repos broken?
<ActionParsnip1> jmorrison: if you run it from the terminal, it will run there
<GNUtoo___> mmm how does the logoff check that there is no logged users
<Laurenceb> hi
<bazhang> jmorrison, you mean once you do the apt-get update, the update-manager starts running?
<spreadthelove> i just reinstalled jaunty and its got a slow as heck download speed
<sipior> spreadthelove: problem with increased solar activity. should return to normal soon.
<spreadthelove> but only from the repos
<jmorrison> bazhang: yes!
<spreadthelove> srsly?
<trece8> sipior, seriously?
<bazhang> sipior, cmon
<sipior> trece8: no.
<bazhang> spreadthelove, slow because of karmic beta
<Dr_Willis> solar spots are at a new low.. :)
<Laurenceb> how do I setup a new mail account in evolution?
<spreadthelove> ahh
<trece8> then you're not helping. (Anyway, good joke ;) )
<sahil> not working.....hw  cn i kill a process which i can't see on my desktop???
<bazhang> jmorrison, just do apt-get upgrade from terminal as well
<trece8> spreadthelove, are you using Wi-Fi?
<spreadthelove> no im hard wired right now
<batrick> Are the package servers really laggy for anyone else? I'm getting 2 KB/s throughput.
<batrick> s/laggy/overloaded
<jamiewan> sahil: reboot
<sahil> atunes is that application name. I tried ; killall atunes...
<cybersplice> sahil: restart alsa
<spreadthelove> it said it cant even find them for me for most of them
<ActionParsnip1> Laurenceb: tools -> accounts   add it there
<trece8> sahil, ps axu from the terminal, search the process and use "killall whatever"
<sahil> no no .....i don't want to restart
<cybersplice> sahil: Just restart ALSA. The sound system.
<Rugart> Hello again
<bazhang> sahil, did you try relaunching atunes
<Rugart> i have a problem
<sahil> yup
 * Laurenceb sees no tools 
<trece8> !ask | Rugart
<ubottu> Rugart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jmorrison> bazhang: apt-get update just returns me to the prompt and the update manager starts - i used to get a list of  available updates before
<Rugart> i want install ubuntu 8, i have xp 64 but i wanna change ok...
<mechdave> sahil, have you tried to use killall with the sudo command? eg: sudo killall atunes
<cybersplice> sahil: /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<Laurenceb> ActionParsnip1: I dont have any tools
<cybersplice> d'oh.
<Rugart> the problem is that the raid made by intel matrix throught the bios, its not recognized by ubuntu when i try to install it
<cybersplice> forgot sudo.
<Rugart> why no?
<sahil> mechdave: i am in root so i don't need to use sudo
<Laurenceb> file, edit,view,folder,message,search,help
<elad`> How do I change my display when I rotate my monitor 90 degrees?
<bazhang> jmorrison, if it shows none, then none are to be had; consider that the servers are extremely hard hit at the moment as well, so may wish to hold off on the open office updates in the pipe
<Rugart> it detects my 2 hd´s but not the raid made throught the bios
<Laurenceb> no tools there
<cybersplice> sahil:  Restart your soundsystem with /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<sahil> cybersplice: not working. it sayno such fie or directory
<cybersplice> uhh
<cybersplice> sahil: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mechdave> cybersplice, sahil try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<cybersplice> mechdave: Thanks, mate. Already got there!
<cybersplice> mechdave: He hasn't replied yet....
<sahil> ccybersplice/mechdave; i tried restarting alsa, but sound jst stop for a moment and then again start playing.
<jmorrison> bazhang: i'm aware of that, but thats not my problem. when there are updates it automatically starts update manager - this i dont want
<Rugart> hello?
<cybersplice> can you pastebin your processes list?
<cybersplice> sahil
<sahil> k
<bazhang> jmorrison, let me check the preferences for update-manager
<mechdave> cybersplice, sahil this is an interesting one  :)
<cybersplice> mechdave: Yes.
<Rugart> When i try to install ubuntu, the problem is that the raid made by intel matrix throught the bios, its not recognized. Thats normal? What should i do?
<temporarytao> hi, i just upgraded to karmic and, at boot there's a message saying unknown filesystem xfs
<temporarytao> why is that?
<cybersplice> temporarytao: Were you using XFS for your / partition?
<iceroot> temporarytao: #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> temporarytao: probably nothing, but #ubuntu+1 can help you
<temporarytao> the / partition is using ext4
<temporarytao> but the home partition is xfs
<temporarytao> Gnea, k i'll try there
<sahil> cybersplice/mechdave: http://pastebin.com/m7bd07110
<Gnea> temporarytao: after oct 31, we can help you with karmic here
<bazhang> jmorrison, under settings try disable/uncheck automatic update
<mechdave> sahil, why is dd running?
<temporarytao> Gnea, hehe, sorry about that. bit of a noob
<sahil> dd?
<cybersplice> and rarcrack :P
<trece8> what do I need to do to a pendrive to get it to boot as a live CD (from getting the .iso to actually starting the system from there) ?
<mechdave> sahil line 64
<cybersplice> and ssh agent
<cybersplice> ruh roh
<mechdave> sahil, cybersplice is this machine exposed to the internet directly?
<bazhang> trece8, using unetbootin?
<Drainman> anyone knows why i cant access my new nikon d300s on 9.03
<jmorrison> bazhang: will check those again, its not a major problem except when updating a remote machine i would need to forward the display, if you see what i mean
<Boohbah> !liveusb | trece8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liveusb
<paseante> is there a limit in the use of 50% of the swap file in ubuntu?
<Boohbah> trece8: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sahil> cybersplice: i kill dd but no effect
<jrib> paseante: no
<trece8> thanks Boohbah
<sahil> machdev/cybersplicce; i am using rarcrack, that's why it's running.
<paseante> jrib: how are you so sure?
<sahil> mechdev: what next??
<cybersplice> sahil: mechdave: That's probably a good reason for that.
<jrib> paseante: because I've had mine fill up
<Boohbah> trece8: sorry that link is for a read/write filesystem, maybe overkill for your needs. you may simply use unetbootin as bazhang says or usb-image-creator
<Drainman> its showing up as standard usb ptp class camera
<paseante> jrib: :) ok thanks
<cybersplice> sahil: killall pulseaudio
<Drainman> and then it says error connecting
<sahil> k
<bazhang> Boohbah, had better luck with unetbootin :)
<jrib> paseante: some memory leak in nvidia driver I guess...
<fakhri> hy
<Drainman> i have a laptop with a much older ubuntu where i can use the camera
<trece8> no problem, i'll try both things
<Boohbah> bazhang: i had no luck with anything last time i tried, but that was a karmic alpha image and i finally gave up and dist-upgraded from jaunty :)
<bazhang> trece8, for jaunty its in the repos (unetbootin)
<trece8> bazhang, already downloading, thanks
<paseante> jrib: in my case rarely used apps seem not to be swapped out
<trece8> another question: how is the easiest way to make your "own" distribution? What app to use?
<paseante> jrib: which renders the system unusably slow
<mechdave> sahil, you have 2 instances of rarcrack, is that meant to be?
<bazhang> uck trece8
<bazhang> !remaster | trece8
<ubottu> trece8: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jrib> paseante: you could mess with swappiness and see if that helps
<trece8> thanks bazhang ( I thought "uck" was an onomatopoeia! )
<jmorrison> bazhang: no joy - if there was only an apt-get update --nox or such like
<sahil> mechdev:cybersplice: my music has stopped probably  my playing list reached to its end.But now i can't lauch the atunes as it say " one instance is already running".
<bazhang> ubuntu customization kit trece8 :)
<jrib> paseante: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Performance%20tuning%20with%20%27%27swappiness%27%27
<qnix> hi, is there a problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<cybersplice> sahil: If you killed pulseaudio, that's hwy it stopped
<bazhang> qnix, yes karmic beta
<paseante> jrib: yeah, that's what I was looking for :D
<ActionParsnip1> !slow | qnix
<ubottu> qnix: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<sahil> k
<qnix> I see.
<sahil> cybersplice: but atunes is still there . rt??
<mechdave> cybersplice, sahil sounds like you have a ghost
<JPSman> soooo I just got the update rolling here and its CRAWLING
<sahil> mechdave: whart u mean by that??
<JPSman> should I stop this and wait for a torrent or something?  is there any way to torrent these updates?
<mechdave> sahil, a process that is there but not listed
<cybersplice> mechdave: sahil: Yeah, ghost process.
<JPSman> archine.ubuntu.com is being abused right now I can imagine
<trece8> bazhang, there is an alternative to unetbootin, for putting there ANY CD image? ( like crunchbang or so)
<cybersplice> mechdave: sahil: If you restart X it will go, but you lose your rarcrack sessions.
<bazhang> JPSman, common complaint karmic beta
<trece8> sorry, stupid question, nevermind
<bazhang> trece8, should work with most linux iso's afaik
<JPSman> bazhang - no complaint here, I mean I dont NEED this update...
<JPSman> ill just stop it and wait for it later
<sahil> ah.......i'll restart is later on then: cybersplice:mechdave
<trece8> yes, yes, it surely does, I just didn't see the button, my bad
<bazhang> JPSman, seems to be the open office one, so yeah :)
<JPSman> one of them failed though, a linux-image2.6.28-15-generic   -  that sounds important.  I have never seen an update fail before
<bazhang> JPSman, failed here too, tried later and it got done
<jamiewan> JPSman: same here
<JPSman> what is the linux-image2.6.28-15-generic  anyway?  is that a new kernel?  or a kernel update?
<temporarytao> JPSman, was it "failed" or "held back"?
<ActionParsnip1> JPSman: linux-image-xxx is a new kernel
<JPSman> ah
<JPSman> it just says failed.  its allll good, I probably won't be upgrading this time around
<ActionParsnip1> JPSman: just hang a little then try again
<[yzf600]> hey - anyone know how I can disable gnu screen from auto loading when I ssh into my box?
<sahil> do anyone knkow how to kill ghost processes in ubuntu wihout killling other application ??????????
<rexNebular> Are there any client that can ACTUALLY Transfer Files to Google Talk? I tried Empathy, Gajim, Pidgin, they all report "501: not implemented" error due to GTalk does use a new File Transfer protocol.
<mechdave> sahil, first we need to find them
<Dr_Willis> [yzf600]:  i recall ubuntu had tweaked screen and  in the screen 'menus' (on f9?) it had a option to disable that.. I think they juat alter/edit the .bashrc or some other .* file
 * chu_ is about to begin the "comprehensive ndiswrapper troubleshooting guide" - wish me luck!
<JPSman> oh yeah hey and BTW, do any of you guys happen to have any extra Google Wave invites lying around that I can have?  I'll be your best friend forever!!
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<[yzf600]> Dr_Willis: I checked my .bashrc and the /etc/skel/.bashrc file and didn't find any reference to screen. I'll check out the f9 option
<Leif__> I am running the 9.10 beta, and there seams to be no install button in the ubuntu software center, does anyone else notice this?
<batrick> Is something wrong with security.ubuntu.com
<Pici> Leif__ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Pici> !slow | batrick
<ubottu> batrick: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Leif__> okay, thanks you.
<NorwayGeek> Is archive.ubuntu.com down? Apitude wont download from there
<mechdave> sahil, try ps -ef | grep atunes
<batrick>  /sigh
<rexNebular> lol
<NorwayGeek> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<NorwayGeek> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.140)]
<NorwayGeek> and now its just stuck there
<rexNebular> !slow | NorwayGeek
<ubottu> NorwayGeek: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<bazhang> slow due to karmic beta NorwayGeek
<NorwayGeek> ah ok
<NorwayGeek> >_<
<NorwayGeek> and i that needed to set up an ftp server
<rexNebular> ubottu: help me with google talk client
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[yzf600]> ubuntu needs something like torrent repository downloads
<rexNebular> yzf600: that will increase risk imho
<NorwayGeek> ah there we go.. downloaded
<[yzf600]> rexNebular: you mean risk of getting trojan/bad packages?
<cybersplice> apt-torrent exists
<OerHeks> rexNebular: pidgin can talk with google talk, doesn't it ?
<rexNebular> yzf600: nope. broken packages/dependencies/etc
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: pidgin can do that
<rexNebular> OerHeks: pidgin can talk but can't send files
<[yzf600]> OerHeks: yes - pidgin can talk google talk
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: use dpkg -i <deb file> then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<plouffe> can't run more than one sound app. Have to kill pulseaudio to run totem after running flash movies. Why?
<plouffe> latest Ubuntu, AMD64
<rexNebular> ActionParsnip1: what's that forceful installation for?
<chu_> Ok, so ndiswrapper never really installs my driver.
<chu_> Interesting.
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: its not forceful, its fix
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: the googletalk deb is now i /var/cache/apt/archives you can install its deps with -f install
<rexNebular> ActionParsnip1: ok I understand now. thx
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: its the easy way to get deps
<ActionParsnip1> rexNebular: provided they are on your listed repos
<zeltak_> hi guys. anyone knows a simle way to clean the chat and get rid of the "has joined", "has quit" etc..?
<multiverse> is us.archive.ubuntu.com under attack or something?  I am getting timeouts.
<Gnea> zeltak_: maybe.
<Drainman> zeltak_: in which program?
<trece8> xchat
<zeltak_> irssi?
<Drainman> ignore is a good way in irssi
<zeltak_> sorry about that
<Gnea> zeltak_: btw, how did you get your irssi setup like that?
<bazhang> multiverse, slow due to karmic beta
<zeltak_> Gnea: setup like what?
<trece8> How do I do the same as zeltak but in xchat?
<Gnea> zeltak_: to have the people in the channel listed on the right, with all of your window tabs listed on the left
<bazhang> trece8, right click channel or check in settings
<abhilashm86> my sound is not working in ubuntu 9.04, even headphone not working, some distort sound is coming in speakers, how to correct this?
<multiverse> bazhang: ah, it was released today?
<trece8> bazhang, done that.... no clue
<bazhang> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<trece8> anyway, tried with unet booting, but "Boot failed"
<zeltak_> ahhh you mean the screenshot :) i was using weechat :) instead of irssi
<Gnea> ah ok
<zeltak_> i love weechat but i wanna try irssi since im hearing great things about it
<jdb> super, that ignore command :)
<jdb> didnt know that
<chu_> I think my kernel ruins my wireless card (doesn't appear to have mac80211 which is needed.
<chu_> Anyway running 2.6.28-15 I think the latest available on jaunty
<chu_> Anyone*
<abhilashm86> any help??
<Gnea> !sound | abhilashm86
<ubottu> abhilashm86: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<abhilashm86> my sound is not working in ubuntu 9.04, even headphone not working, some distort sound is coming in speakers, how to correct this? before it was correct, from morning its happening this
<bazhang> abhilashm86, what is sound set to? 100%?
<abhilashm86> bazhang: yes 100% also it plays some distort........
<deviskec> hey guys, any idea why ctrl+atl+f1-f6 dont open the text terminal anymore on my ubuntu ?
<zeltak_> sweet thx bazhang , worked like a charm
<bazhang> abhilashm86, try 80% or so
<ChogyDan> deviskec: it does for me
<deviskec> used to work for me too, dont know what went wrong :/
<anirudhh> hello
<bazhang> trece8, I had trouble with unetbootin a couple of times, just re-did it and it came out fine
<deviskec> <Ctrl><Alt><F1>
<deviskec> Switch to the first text terminals. Under Linux you can have several (6 in standard setup)
<deviskec> anyone knows where this setting is stored, maybe it got set to 0 ?
<abhilashm86> bazhang: thanks, in PCM of sound, it was full low, saw now and all working.............
<ActionParsnip1> deviskec: i reduced mine to 2 for speed :)
<deviskec> ActionParsnip1 where can i reduce them ? :)
<anirudhh> i have problem with my graphics stuff any one here to help??
<ActionParsnip1> deviskec: http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2008/11/reduce-tty-remove-virtual-console.html
<chris_> good morning.
<rotem> hello
<rotem> I have a problem with sound on ubuntu
<Rashko> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | rotem
<ubottu> rotem: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rashko> I need help please
<Rashko> can any one help me please
<zeltak_> bazhang: how to you ignore the "genii_ is now known as genii"?
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | Rashko
<ubottu> Rashko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> Rashko, need a question
<Rashko> need to enable ubuntu 8.04 more than 4 serial port pci card
<rotem> thanks
<bazhang> zeltak_, not sure that can be ignored; dont use irssi so others may enlighten you
<cybersplice> Rashko: That's an interesting request. You using it for modems, or something?
<Rashko> yes
<Rashko> I run lspci -v
<cybersplice> What's the make and model of the card?
<Rashko> lspci -v shows my pci card with 6 serial port bout only 4 are runing
<deviskec> seems like they're configured
<Pici> zeltak_: /help levels will show what levels you might put on your ingore statement for a given channe
<Pici> zeltak_: Also, irssi's official help channel is #irssi on this network.
<beejeebus> anyone else getting real slow connectivity to *.ubuntu.com apt repository?
<Pici> !slow | beejeebus
<ubottu> beejeebus: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<trece8> everyone, beejeebus
<bazhang> beejeebus, karmic beta
<beejeebus> Pici: thanks
<Rashko> when I run ls /dev/ttyS* shows only ttyS0-ttyS3
<malimbar> wouldn't it be neat if the update manager used bittorrent at tiems like this?
 * beejeebus waves cane at all those beta testers
<Dr_Willis> malimbar:  theres  some torrent-thing that can do that.. but  i think its a bit of a work-in-progress
<TheFunkbomb> Anyone else have a problem getting updates?
<bazhang> yep
<trece8> !slow | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<malimbar> thanks Dr Willis, that's interesting
<TheFunkbomb> ah
<Dr_Willis> malimbar:  of course shareing/seeding old out of date updates.. :) is  not productive either.
<TheFunkbomb> mama2lmama, don't spam me, punk
<trece8> I still hope for webpages to become torrent-based :(
<Madsy> trece8: That would suck.
<JonathanD> trece8: theres something like that.
<JonathanD> slashdot uses it.
<GreyGhost> err.. spam from #ubuntu ..
<Pici> GreyGhost: can you pm me it?
<malimbar> lol, didn't think about that. of course getting the update torrent from the repository itself would fix that wouldn't it?
<JonathanD> or did. I forget what it's called.
<grouse> Hey guys, I noticed that the release schedule for Ubuntu 10.04 has been released. What happened to all the point releases between karmic and lucid, and how come they know the point release of 10.04 before karmic has bnee officially released?
<TheFunkbomb> mama2lmama is a spammer
<brianV> hi all. aptitude can't connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46). Is it possible to force it to use another mirror?
<Madsy> trece8: The bittorrent protocol kind of evolves around availability. Without any dedicated server data will simply vanish if it loses popularity.
<GreyGhost> yeah pls kick the idiot ..
<trece8> brianV, use torrents
<brianV> trece8: to download and install empathy? :p
<brianV> trece8: I am not grabbing an iso
<Pici> grouse: The version numbers for Ubuntu releases are the year and month of release. i.e. 2010 April is 10.04
<trece8> well, that's all the little I know
<grouse> ah, I thought they were build numbers. Thanks
<rightsprocket> Hello everyone.
<chu_> hey again all, still no fix.
<bazhang> chu_, for what
<maw> how do I disable vesa for PXElinux?
<matrix_> hey guys how do i kill firefox is it firefox p9 kille firefox
<bazhang> maw, pxelinux? is that a distro?
<mark1> My Synaptics Package Manager will not download any packages???  what is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> !slow | mark1
<ubottu> mark1: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<genii> bazhang: It's netboot kernel
<popa> helouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<maw> bazhang: ubuntu PXE install
<genii> maw: Use some preseed values specifying the driver to use
<rightsprocket> Is anyone here versed in using Ubuntu as a web server and memory usage?
<rightsprocket> Or should I just throw it out there?
<cryptovenom> is the ubuntu repositories down?
<mark1> I get this error when attempting to download packages in the package manager     W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/c/cairo-dock/cairo-dock-data_1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb     WHAT IS THE DEAL?
<bazhang> cryptovenom, no just slow; karmic beta
<erUSUL> !ask | rightsprocket
<ubottu> rightsprocket: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> mark1, see message above
<Dr_Willis> mark1:  they are timing out.. servers are VERY slow today
<stefg> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<chu_> bazhang, classic wireless problem...
<rightsprocket> erUSUL thanks.
<mark1> thanks
<cryptovenom> ok thnaks
<bazhang> chu_, which chipset
<cryptovenom> thanks
<mazfer> anyone running ubuntu 9.04 with an ATI graphics card?
<stefg> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thiebaude> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> mazfer, which card and what version of ubuntu
<rightsprocket> After about a week my web server keeps getting down to about 60 megs of free ram.  The server has 4gb of ram and has almost a 0 load average.  I am using 8.10 and Apache2 / PHP / MySQL X-Cache.  I know Ubuntu / Linux does use ram for cache to keep from swapping but is this normal?
<mazfer> ATI mobility radeon HD 3650 and Ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> mazfer, is there something in hardware drivers for that?
<thiebaude> rightsprocket, are you able to check whats using the ram?
<mazfer> the proprietary drivers.. but i was wondering if you get the ATI catalyst control center 9.9 when you activate the proprietary drivers
<rightsprocket> thiebaude I am running top and free and ps but nothing seems to add up to the amount being used.
<erUSUL> rightsprocket: yes is normal. check with free what is the porcentage of cache
<mark1> how do i install a package manually?  i am noob.  i download cairo-dock-2.0.8.2.tar.bz2 and the plugins.   how do i install it?
<thiebaude> erUSUL, am i correct that the cache is not used?
<erUSUL> mark1: if you are new just use the prepackged versions aviable via Aplications>Add/Remove
<trece8> hey, can anybody ban/kick mama2lmama?
<trece8> spamming
<Pici> trece8: Can you pm me with what message you got from them?
<bazhang> mark1, best to stick to repos, that is in the repos btw
<AstroEl> :o
<rightsprocket> erUSUL  I am getting into the server now.  But should it use up the ram with cache up to 60 megs free?
<chu_> atheros ar928x pci-e ... I have been through a lot, and basically nailed to down that my kernel is missing mac80211
<chu_> Or I just cannot find it.
<erUSUL> rightsprocket: yes is the normal thing afaics. You can tweak this behavior via the /proc/sys/vm/ tunables
<mark1> thanks..  but how do i install it manually?  i extracted it to a folder...  i am unsure if i have the right file, also.. http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724  Which do i need for Ubuntu 9.04??
<rightsprocket> erUSUL Is there a time then when is should get worried? Like if the system starts to use swap?
<erUSUL> !compile | mark1 if you insist...
<ubottu> mark1 if you insist...: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<thiebaude> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<rightsprocket> erUSUL Right now my swap is at 0.
<rightsprocket> thiebaude Thanks!
<thiebaude> rightsprocket, np
<malimbar> is there any advantage to having a swap partition rather than a swapfile?
<erUSUL> rightsprocket: yes; if you suffer a (swap storm) or the OOM killer is invoked then maybe you have to find out if one of your processes is leaking memory
<rightsprocket> erUSUL Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> malimbar:  many live cd will see/use a sawp partition if it exists. :) is one reason
<tomoyuki28jp`> How can I access apache on Ubuntu from windows XP on virtaulbox? (win is a guest OS)
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  if the vbox is set up right. its would be the same as if the 2 machines are on the same lan.. you could use http://ip.of.other.box
<erUSUL> malimbar: suspend to disk is more reliable (iirc) if done to a swap parition vs a swapfile (i do not even know for sure if you can s2disk with a swap file)
<tomoyuki28jp`> Dr_Willis: uhm, localhost or 127.0.0.1 doesn't work.
<temporarytao> hey, who's mama2lmama?
<stefg> tomoyuki28jp`: make sure that you have set up bridged networking for the guest
<erUSUL> temporarytao: a troll
<temporarytao> he's/she's marketing discounted debian/ubuntu support
<chu_> Ahahaha! I found a max80211 directory
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  thats because localhost is 127.0.0.1 and that is the 'same' machine.
<Boohbah> temporarytao: /whois mama2lmama
<Pici> temporarytao: Can you pm me the message you got?
<tomoyuki28jp`> stefg: I will, thanks!
<Pici> temporarytao: Or throw it on a pastebin?
<OerHeks> chu_: nice
<temporarytao> Pici, sorry but i closed the window already
<temporarytao> i guess nigerian scammers are linux users too, eh? :)
<tomoyuki28jp`> Dr_Willis: So what host name or IP should I use instead?
<Boohbah> Pici: is marketing against the channel guidelines?
<thiebaude> !spam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<Boohbah> Pici: i couldn't find it listed explicitly in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines perhaps that document needs to be updated
<Pici> Boohbah: Spamming our users is.
<stefg> Boohbah: this is not ebay :-)
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  the network ip of the box. not localhost.     try ifconfig command and look at the ip#'s
<Laurenceb> mama can piss off
<stefg> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fakhri> hey
<Boohbah> Pici: stefg: i know and i agree it shouldn't be allowed. but it should be explicitly listed in the policy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rexNebular> Spam message contains "<mama2lmama> Ladies and Gentleman of #ubuntu: I'm mama2lmama, We are offering large discounts in Official Ubuntu and Debian Support, ..... enjoy, or /join #freenode and ask for dropping #supremos markett..."
<cannonball> Does everybody just ignore that spam message?  Or should that nick get booted?
<xopen> how to check my system info and hardware?
<westmi> spam
<tomoyuki28jp`> Dr_Willis: uhm? Ubuntu is the host OS and win is a guest. Maybe you misunderstand my question?
<ActionParsnip> xopen: lspci
<ActionParsnip> xopen: depends what you wanna know
<chu_> Does anyone know how to change the path ndiswrapper expects the driver to be placed?
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  you dont understand how virtualbox works..  the os inside virtualbox has a virtualnetwork card and its own ip.
<flashingpumpkin_> hey - short question if others here experience the same: when i plug in / plug out / turn on / off a secondary monitor on my laptop, all of ubuntu just freezes. only thing out is a hard reboot
<xopen> ActionParsnip, thanks, i wish to know how many processors i have
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  your host machine also has  an ip. and it can even have a private ip  on the same private lan as the virtualbox machines.
<Pici> Boohbah: I'll confer with the other ops about it.
<xopen> ActionParsnip, the ram etc and linux OS
<ActionParsnip> xopen: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  the 2 can 'network' together as if they were 2 physical machines on the same lan. You can als install the virtualbox guest addations and access a special 'virtualbox shared directory'
<ActionParsnip> xopen: free -m
<ActionParsnip> xopen: lsb_release -a; uname -a
<tomoyuki28jp`> Dr_Willis: Oh, I see. thanks for the info. I see wmaster0 in the output of ifconfig.  Is that the one?
<ActionParsnip> xopen: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor   the number of cores = the highest number
<stefg> tomoyuki28jp`: Given that you use bridged networking the host and the guest behave like two machines in the same LAN. if they are configured to use the same subnet you should be able to reach either machine by IP, even if have no nameserver or entries in the hosts file
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  you may want to check the  virtualbox docs at the vbox homepage.. it has a very well done manual.
<smaug9> if I've installed the alpha of 9.10, do I just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to get to the beta?
<Pici> smaug9 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | smaug9
<ubottu> smaug9: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> smaug9: yes; but further questions in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> tomoyuki28jp`:  it can be set up different ways. I set mine up where the vbox machine has an ip on my 'real' lan' so other machines can access it as if it was a real machine.
<tomoyuki28jp`> stefg: Dr_Willis: thanks!!
<smaug9> thanks
<ActionParsnip> xopen: i think there is a system info program but ive not used it
<xopen> ActionParsnip, Oh, thanks for the info. Is there any command shows all the details? etc how many ram, processor, grapic hard.
<mazfer> btw, is there a command in terminal to get the version of your graphic card drivers?
<erUSUL> !info sysinfo | xopen
<ubottu> xopen: sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-1ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 392 kB
<erUSUL> xopen:  « sudo lshw | less »
<mitrion> hello
<ActionParsnip> xopen: i only know thse commands, if you look i the system menu you may find an app
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: is there some X based app to show it in a pretty window?
<flog> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu server 9.04. When installing I did not have the networkcable plugged in so i skipped the network setup. Now when I run ifconfig I just find the "lo" interface and not the realtech-card that I've got on the machine.
<flog> How do I set this up?
<ActionParsnip> flog: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<xopen> ActionParsnip, its a server. I dun have interface for that.
<ActionParsnip> flog: you can now add: auto eth0
<ActionParsnip> flog: on the next line add:   iface inet eth0 dhcp
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: sysinfo
<ActionParsnip> flog: press ctrl +x, press y, then press enter
<flog> Sorry didn't mension that. Allready did that part.
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: 15:48 < erUSUL> !info sysinfo | xopen
<Boohbah> xopen: no, but you may achieve that with a series of commands. 'cat /proc/cpuinfo; free -m; grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<ActionParsnip> xopen: then you will need those commands
<ActionParsnip> flog: then run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> flog: your device should now start hunting for dhcp
<kek> I'm having trouble with vsftpd. I want to permit FTP access but not SSH. If I set the user's login shell to /usr/sbin/nologin to prevent shell access, it can't use FTP either. Ideas?
<flog> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<Boohbah> kek: /bin/false
<ActionParsnip> kek: you can set it to /bin/false
<wademurray> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow or is it just me?
<ActionParsnip> kek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<flog> The documentation should mension that need to restart the networking service.
<ActionParsnip> !slow | wademurray
<ubottu> wademurray: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ActionParsnip> flog: its a wiki, add it
<wademurray> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Boohbah> kek: echo /bin/false >> /etc/shells
<kek> thanks Boohbah and ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> flog: after any network change (like any config change at all) you must restart the service to rer-read the new settings
<xopen> Boohbah, ActionParsnip thanks! Got it
<esters> Hi, I'm trying to get wireless working on Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Li2727, so far without success ( lspci,iwlist,ifconfig,iwconfig output -> http://pastebin.ca/1589499 )
<kek> yeah, the problem was that the chosen shell wasn't in /etc/shells
<ActionParsnip> flog: thatwhy when you edit xorg.conf you restart the x server
<esters> running Ubuntu 9.10 Beta
<ActionParsnip> !9.10 | esters
<ubottu> esters: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> esters, #ubuntu+1 for that
<esters> bazhang: thanks
<chu_> I don't know guys.
<flog> ActionParsnip: long time since I ran linux.
<xopen> is there any websites that has details how to install apache, php, etc etc on server?
<ActionParsnip> flog: no worries, you now have learned a little more :) every day is a school day
<chu_> Every article I have read has been saying something different.
<chu_> So tedious.
<flog> ActionParsnip: yepp :)
<Boohbah> xopen: yes, i will find a good howto for you
<bazhang> chu_, which chipset
<chu_> atheros ar928x pci-e ...
<Boohbah> xopen: http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/29/ubuntu-hardy-apache-virtual-hosts-1
<bazhang> chu_, no need for ndis with that
<Boohbah> xopen: http://articles.slicehost.com/ubuntu-hardy
<Keiya> ActionParsnip: WHAT!? Damn, there goes my plan of not drinking on school nights! :P
<ChogyDan> chu_: have you tried backports module?
<chu_> probably...
<ChogyDan> chu_: linux-backports-modules-jaunty-generic?  you have that installed?
<bazhang> atheros is quite well supported at this point chu_
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: haha you should have some school nights out, they kick ass
<xopen> Boohbah, wow!! this is really good!! Love you!! xoxo
<chu_> ChogyDan, yeah.
<uble> pke indonesia ngpa!!!!!!!
<bazhang> !id | uble
<ubottu> uble: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: no stupid 15 year olds trying to get served and making the place look untidy
<Boohbah> xopen: welcome :)
<Keiya> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm only 18 myself. :P
<uble> chu_chu?????
<cesco> COME FUNZIONA STA ROBA? :o)
<LjL> !it | cesco
<ubottu> cesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<trece8> Do the amd64 isos work for intel64 CPUs?
<esters> trece8: yes
<bazhang> uble, /join #ubuntu-id
<trece8> thanks esters
<cesco> ..ops scusate .. sorry
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: 29 here
<ActionParsnip> Keiya: still act 18 though :D
<spitzi1> Hi. I've installed a new HD in my PC, to which I'd like to clone my existing partitions. The BIOS shows the new HD, but CloneZilla doesn't seem to be aware of its existance. How can I check if Ubuntu sees it ?
<Zzeiss> What's the command to search the apt database for "foo"?
<Pici> Zzeiss: apt-cache search foo   or apt-cache search --names-only foo
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: apt-cache search foo
<Zzeiss> Thanks, Pici!
<ActionParsnip> Zzeiss: or if you are searching your installed apps: dpkg -l |  grep foo
<spitzi1> Has my message reached the channel ? I don't know if nickserv allows me.
<Dr_Willis> spitzi1:  we see you
<spitzi1> Oh, ok
<SnakDoc> anyone else having trouble sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<duffydack> spitzi1,  might need to initialise the drive...been a long time since I had anything "new"
<cybersplice> !slow snakdoc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow snakdoc
<spitzi1> duffydack - you mean format it ?
<cybersplice> !slow |SnakDoc
<ubottu> SnakDoc: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<duffydack> spitzi1, well you dont have to format.. just make a partition table at least
<SnakDoc> i not getting iso was getting update but thanks anyway was the us.archive server having trouble
<stefg> spitzi1: it should be mentioned in dmesg ... dmesg | grep sd
<cybersplice> no
<cybersplice> its slow
<cybersplice> due to karmic
<duffydack> spitzi1, if its new then maybe a full format would be good, just to check its integrity of nothing rlse.
<SnakDoc> ok that works thanks for info
<cybersplice> np :)
<eaglestar2> hi i have 64 bit authentication on my wireless router and now for some reason ubuntu can not connect to the internet even though windows xp can fine what could be the problem?
<SnakDoc> isn't final release soon for karmic
<DJones> SnakDoc: 29th October
<bazhang> SnakDoc, #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion please
<spitzi1> duffydack - is there some GUI way for me to see that the HD is recognized and create a partition table in it ?
<stefg> !wifi | eaglestar
<ubottu> eaglestar: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duffydack> spitzi1, gparted
<cybersplice> spitzi1: Partition Editor in "administration"
<eaglestar> should i be using 64 or 128 encryption?
<alabd> Good day every one ,what should be set here ?http://img2.tinypic.info/files/is8zibyhvs9d3sxywhsj.png what is it ?
<cybersplice> eaglestar: You should be using WPA where possible, or 128 bit wep where not.
<sidh> greetings gentlemen
<pyro2927> hey, I'm running ubuntu 9.10 and I updated transmission to 1.75 and after that my web interface doesn't work
<bazhang> pyro2927, #ubuntu+1 for that
<spitzi1> cybersplice - don't have partition editor, will install gparted
<xopen> hi guys, i wish to install vps on my server. How should i do that? Any tutorial for openvz?
<Dr_Willis> !vps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vps
<cybersplice> spitzi1: Partition Editor is gparted, that's just how it shows up in the menu. :)
<eaglestar> ok so i should go to the router and change the connection type?
<cybersplice> eaglestar: So long as you have ethernet to it so you don't lose your connection. :)
<pyro2927> even usingbazhang, my bad, I'm runnign 9.04
<jlie> any thoughts on this error message from klibido?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/283748/
<bazhang> pyro2927, updated how?
<eaglestar> cybersplice will this make ubuntu easier to connect?
<spitzi1> Famn, the repository is unresponsive
<sidh> i would need some information for unetbootin, i need to install mythbuntu on a machine that doesn't have cdrom drive (but can boot on usb), the OS will be installed on a CF card that will be placed in the MB with an IDE <> Cf adapter. I tried unetbootin but it seems that it writes some data on the usb drive AND write other data on the ubuntu laptop that are needed for installing, then i dont understand how can i use unetbootin for my install ?
<cybersplice> eaglestar: Dunno. Depends. Some cards like WPA better than WEP.
<cybersplice> eaglestar: It will make it a lot more secure.
<pyro2927> bazhang, I downloaded and installed .debs for 1.75, but I actually just removed those and went back to 1.6 from the repos and it still doesn't work
<Victor1> archive.ubuntu.com (The repo) seems to be down for me... is this just me, or is it really down?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:   you could use unetbootin to make a bootable 'flash' drive you boot.. and install from that to the CF -  You dont want to use unetbootin i imagine to install TO the cf..
<bazhang> pyro2927, the one in repos is 1.51
<hwilde> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<hwilde> Why does this update keep failing?
<chu_> Damn, I reverted to 2.6.28-15, lost my functions keys and no wireless.
<bazhang> hwilde, karmic beta so slow
<eaglestar> i don't care about security this is a residential neighborhood i just want to connect wirelessly
<qwe> hi to all,in lenovo laptop i am not able to detect expernal projector connected
<hwilde> But I have blazing fast internets...
<Dr_Willis> hwilde:  so?
<pyro2927> bazhang, hrm... I must have added another repo, I'll try disabling and then reinstalling
<trece8> !slow !slow !slow :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cybersplice> !slow | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<hwilde> so if my network is slow, I pity the rest of the world :/
<Dr_Willis> I bet the servers got faster. :)
<Travis-42> users-admin allows you to create a new user with profile "desktop user" or "administrator"  Which is the default type of profile for a new user for Ubuntu (e.g. the main user you first create?)
<Dr_Willis> and they are the bottleneck
<hgias> Ϟ 卐卐卐 ϞϞ UTF88 ϞϞ 卐卐卐 Ϟ
<hgias> Ϟ 卐卐卐 ϞϞ UTF88 ϞϞ 卐卐卐 Ϟ
<hwilde> Dr_Willis, nothing is faster than my network ;)
<qwe> any one can help me to get detect projector?
<DJones> pyro2927: /whois hgias
<trece8> hwilde, is your network made of light? (sorry, offtopic)
<hwilde> yes
<hwilde> photons
<trece8> Mine is made of tachyons
<Dr_Willis> nutrinos
<trece8> I get the mails before they get here
<hwilde> I am ON the internet :)
<trece8> Before they write it
<pyro2927> DJones?
<Victor1> mine uses time bubbles
<cybersplice> hwilde: Lots of people have fibre. Second, your connection is irrelevant when the servers you are downloading from are bottlenecked.
<DJones> pyro2927: sorry, mis-tab
<trece8> i AM the internet (?)
<trece8> well, sorry, won't offtopic more here
<sidh> Dr_Willis: i'm not sure to understand : i need to place my iso to my flash drive in order to install the distribution from the flash drive to CF card that act as a ide DEVICE
<pyro2927> DJones, no worries
<Keiya> Aww, tomboy-latex's not in apt?
<sidh> s/DEVICE/device <- sorry caps lock pb
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  i normally take the iso file. and use unetbootin to make a 'bootable' usb flash drive.. I then put that flash drive in whatever machine.. boot from it and run the installer to then Install to the drive on the machine.
<sidh> as there are aloready other data on the flash drive, do i have to format it ?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  theres also the #mythbuntu channel. they may know of a better way to put it on a cf drive.
<bazhang> sidh, for unetbootin? sure
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  unetbootin will erase/format  the flash drive
<Dr_Willis> I think. :)
<sidh> ok great
<Dr_Willis> you may want to erase it to begin with.
<Victor1> Dr_Willis:It didn't for me
<spitzi1> Ok, thanks all, ubuntu found the new HD as /dev/sdb1, which I partitioned to a single, unformatted partition. Now I hope that after boot, CloneZilla will recognize it too ...
<disappearedng> can someone show me the facebook ip?
<Dr_Willis> Victor1:  i always use the same few flash drives.. so i tend to erase/forma them befor i use unetbootin - just in case. :)
<sidh> do i have to format the flash drive in ext3 FS ?
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  unetbootin uses fat16
<bazhang> disappearedng, not sure what you mean there, how is this ubuntu related
<Dr_Willis> sidh:  normal windows formating of it..
<sidh> ok thanks
<AaronMT-M> Ho
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<xopen> how to check i am using 32 bit or 64 bit?
<spitzi1> Byeeee
<dandre> hello,
<cybersplice> xopen: uname -m
<xopen> cybersplice, what is i686?
<dandre> I am searching for a script that I can put in my /etc/aliases to automatically reply to a mail . I'd like something simple. I haven't found, could anyone help me?
<cybersplice> 32bit
<xopen> cybersplice, what is 64 bit there?
<cybersplice> xopen: 32bit
<pyro2927> bazhang, I can't fetch anything from the official repos
<cybersplice> Ir gud at typang.
<cybersplice> xopen: x86_64
<pyro2927> can't even apt-get update
<cybersplice> !slow pyro2927
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow pyro2927
<cybersplice> arg
<cybersplice> !slow | pyro2927
<Keiya> "Package latex is not available, but is referred to by another package." <- wtf no latex?
<ubottu> pyro2927: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<der|> how do I make apt-get show the links of the packages that it will download ?
<Victor1> Is there a GUI way to check the filesystem on a thumb drive?
<unimatrix9> join #ubuntu-testing
<pyro2927> cybersplice, thanks
<unimatrix9> hmm
<cybersplice> xopen: Or IA64 i guess. If you're one of the few that have itanium.
<cybersplice> pyro2927: np.
<Keiya> I don't think Ubuntu even runs on itanium processors
<Keiya> Well, it would if someone compiled everything for it
<cybersplice> Keiya: What would be the point? Dead architecture, for all intents and purposes.
<xopen> how about what is uname -r?
<xopen> what is that used for?
<Keiya> But you'd have to go to debian if you wanted a distro that supports it. (I /think/ debian still does)
<cybersplice> xopen: uname -r tells you what version of the Kernel you are running.
<dpac> hey people, my firefox upgraded to 3.5.4pre and I am having problems with it. How do I degrade, my synaptic only seems to have the pre version
<Victor1> Keiya: There are processors Linux *doesn't* run on?
<cybersplice> Keiya: Debian supports almost anything, really.
<erUSUL> Keiya: latex per se does not exist you have to install a tex distribution
<xopen> cybersplice, thanks
<cybersplice> xopen: no worries.
<Keiya> Bah, it should do a 'provided by' thing >_>
<erUSUL> Keiya: in debian/ubuntu is texlive
<dpac> hey people, my firefox upgraded to 3.5.4pre and I am having problems with it. How do I degrade, my synaptic only seems to have the pre version?
<James_T_Kirk> Hello everyone.
<erUSUL> dpac: are you in jaunty ?
<dpac> erUSUL: yeah, its jaunty
<erUSUL> Victor1: no ;)
<Victor1> Is there any GUI way to check the filesystem on a thumb drive?
<Keiya> "Need to get 131MB of archives." <- Oh dear. This is going to take /forever/ right now, isn't it?
<erUSUL> dpac: then it is impossible that firefox upgraded to 3.5.4pre by itself
<Pici> Could someone who uses transmission check what port the web based interface defaults to?
<Keiya> >_>
<Ali_> hi i just upgraded to karmic and now get no sound!
<Pici> Ali_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<erUSUL> !ff35 | dpac
<ubottu> dpac: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<cybersplice> Victor1: gparted?
<cybersplice> Keiya: Yes. Yes, it is.
<dpac> erUSUL: well, I have added a couple of repositories, maybe they did it. I mean I updated and it updated the firefox to 3.5.4pre.
<saturnin1> Hello,  I need some help.  I tried installing fonts that I use at work and it broke firefox, thunderbird, and viewing .pdf files.  Firefox and .pdf files show horizontal lines where there should be words and thunderbird starts for a sec then closes (crashes?)
<Anstice> Victor1: Right-click on the icon on the desktop then go to the volume tab then look at File System.
<Anstice> Victor1: Oops, properties first
<erUSUL> dpac: what "couple of repositories" you added?
<James_T_Kirk> Question: Is there a way (in Jaunty) to run two (or more) "sudo apt-get" instances?
 * Keiya can't wait until Karmic is stable and released.
<Dr_Willis> James_T_Kirk:  not that ive ever seen.. that could cause issues
<James_T_Kirk> Meaning: Can I run two "sudo apt-get install" instances in two (or more) Terminal windows...
<Keiya> Because it's Karmic /Koala/. And Koalas? Are awesime.
<Keiya> That is all.
<XiXaQ> James_T_Kirk: that would not be wise.
<James_T_Kirk> Dr_Willis: What issues?
<Dr_Willis> James_T_Kirk:  database being in one state while another app is thinking its in a different state...
<dpac> erUSUL: deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security main restricted
<dpac> deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<dpac> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security universe
<dpac> deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-security multiverse
<dpac> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<FloodBot1> dpac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James_T_Kirk> XiXaQ: I have tried, it hasnt worked... why would it not be wise?
<dpac> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Keiya> James_T_Kirk: That would be illogical. (And probably break apt somehow.)
<James_T_Kirk> dpac: please use pastebin
<XiXaQ> James_T_Kirk: would you want one instance of apt-get to install an application that's you're currently uninstalling?
<cybersplice> Keiya: Nice.
<cybersplice> :D
<dpac> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283890/
<Dr_Willis> or trying to install somthing while the database is gettting updated..
<n8tuser> how do one resets the printing page size to letter in OpenOffice Writer, it keeps defaulting on A4,   frekin hp printer keeps asking for A4 paper even though it is set to Letter
<James_T_Kirk> XiXaQ: Well, at the moment I am running a "sudo apt-get update" .... while that is running, my /var/lock/ is unavailable, so I cant run anything else...
<Dr_Willis> Now downloading packages   from different servers  at the same time would be handy..
<Dr_Willis> James_T_Kirk:  yes. thats  how its designed..  it locks it so only one instance can run at a time.
<saturnin1> Help! I tried installing fonts that I use at work and it broke firefox, thunderbird, and viewing .pdf files.  Firefox and .pdf files show horozontal lines where there should be words and thunderbird starts for a sec then closes (crashes?)
<James_T_Kirk> Dr_Willis: so there is no work_around?
<XiXaQ> James_T_Kirk: right. That's a very good thing. Otherwise, you could get an application that wouldn't work because some of it was using a new version and some of it an old version.
<Keiya> Dr_Willis: Normally, the server has more bandwidth than you.
<Keiya> ... normally.
<Dr_Willis> James_T_Kirk:   theres no problem to work around.. its designed that way.....
<XiXaQ> James_T_Kirk: you wouldn't want to work around that. It would break your system.
<Dr_Willis> Keiya:  i mean from different servers.. get package A from server a.. package b from server b.
<James_T_Kirk> XiXaQ: Thanks.... well, am still learning, even though this is my second year of using Ubuntu
<vxr> can we run that in multiple ?
<Keiya> Dr_Willis: Right, I mean that normally one server is enough to mostly saturate your connection.
<Dr_Willis> Keiya:  i think ive noticed this feature  in 9.10 actually with some servers.. (or else the apt-get upgrade output is messing up
<dpac> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/283890/
<Keiya> Except when releasetime rolls around. :P
<Dr_Willis> Keiya:  i rarely notice a single server giveing me stuff  more then 1/4 my speed i can take it at.
<cybersplice> Dr_Willis: It doesn't matter where you DL from, all the mirrors will be tanked. And i'm pretty sure it only DLs one package at a time in any case, so...
<James_T_Kirk> Another question: Has any software developer made a vector graphics as good as Adobe Illustrator for Linux? Or has anyone "ported" it to run in "native" rather than "virtualization" mode?
<erUSUL> dpac: probably the update came via http://paste.ubuntu.com/283890/
<erUSUL> dpac: probably the update came via deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<erUSUL> dpac: but i dunno what to add... you got what you asked for...
<cybersplice> James_T_Kirk: You can run it in WINE, which is not an emulator, or you can use inkscape or something. Noone will port it, because Adobe won't port it, and it would be illegal to reverse engineer it in order to do the port. :)
<dpac> erUSUL:  thanks, I'll try removing that
<XiXaQ> James_T_Kirk: think that you share a bike with someone. You both own it, so you both trust that you can use it. There is a physical "lock" there, that if you're using it, the other cannot. Now, if you were to work around that lock, you'd find your self jumping on a bike that wasn't there. That would hurt your ass and ego. :)
<Keiya> Damn proprietary software.
<James_T_Kirk> Eish! Why is Adobe being so DIFFICULT? Dont they realise they could easily break the Apple-Microsoft monopoly of their Creative Suite packages?
<erUSUL> James_T_Kirk: tried inkscape ? or xaraxl ?
<Keiya> James_T_Kirk: Proprietary developers are like that
<James_T_Kirk> There are many more people using Linux than Apple AND Microsoft combined... I think
<Keiya> Use Free Software
<Keiya> ... And no, it's microsoft than linux and apple combined :P
<saturnin1> Damn Ubuntu.  When it breaks no one will help you fix it and your stuck dong a complete system install, which is what I'm facing.  Just like windows.
<James_T_Kirk> erUSUL: I tried.... Inkscape DOESNT handle CMYK and Xaraxl has a very hard learning curve
<saturnin1> It's what I'm facing again.  Right now.
<cybersplice> James_T_Kirk: Sadly there's probably not enough of a market for them.
<Keiya> Whar broke, saturnin1?
<saturnin1> no support.
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund!
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: that's not true... You get customer support.
<saturnin1> I tried installing fonts that I use at work and it broke firefox, thunderbird, and viewing .pdf files.  Firefox and .pdf files show horozontal lines where there should be words and thunderbird starts for a sec then closes (crashes?)
<Keiya> ... what do you think this channel is?
<saturnin1> Now I have no browser or E-mail that I can use.
<saturnin1> or pdf files.
<stefg> !attitude | saturnin1
<ubottu> saturnin1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<James_T_Kirk> cybersplice: BUT if they would port to LINUX, many people WOULD switch! WHO NEEDS VIRUSES!
<erUSUL> James_T_Kirk: seems easier for you to add CMYK to inkscape (or pay someone to add it for you) than to port illustrator
<James_T_Kirk> I hate Microsoft... but am comfortable with Apple.
<erUSUL> saturnin1: how did you installed that fonts ?
<cybersplice> James_T_Kirk: Sadly, public companies very rarely think that way.
<James_T_Kirk> erUSUL: Well, HOW would CMYK be added to Inkscape? And WHO would do so?
<saturnin1> From directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts I did the following:
<saturnin1> cd to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and made a directory.
<saturnin1> then ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v"
<saturnin1> Logged-out and back in and these three things were broken (possibly more?).
<FloodBot1> saturnin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> Any suggestions for a wiki package that is not complicated?
<James_T_Kirk> Am gonna write a letter to those people in Redmond, WA, at the Adobe HQs
<saturnin1> To try and undo the problem I removed the directory I had created and re-ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v" then re-logged-in.  In desparation I then used synaptic to reinstall any anything that was already installed when I searched for "font."
<Anstice> location of .conkyrc guys?
<erUSUL> saturnin1: undo the steps you did
<erUSUL> Anstice: ~/
<Dr_Willis> Anstice:  you make one in your home dir.
<erUSUL> Anstice: your home forlder
<saturnin1> I can't.  I have no browser to go to http anything.  sorry
<Anstice> Thanks.
<happosade> what command was it in wget, that I may say it to only download files that have: .mp3 .mov .m4a...
<Keiya> :J
<erUSUL> happosade: -A*.mp3 iirc (check man page)
<sipior> James_T_Kirk: be sure to threaten them with photon torpedoes.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: how did you install the fonts?
<saturnin1> I just posted that and got a flood warning.
<blip-> it seems that gvfs comes installed by default in ubuntu... is this package required by gnome to operate ?
<happosade> erUSUL: so for example: -A*.mp3 *.ogg
<happosade> ?
<saturnin1> Repast:  From directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts I did the following: cd to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and made a directory. then ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v" Logged-out and back in and these three things were broken (possibly more?).
<erUSUL> happosade: as i said check tha man page for the exact syntax
<blip-> I'm trying to know if I can uninstall it.. I actually use KDE env on ubuntu so keeping Gnome working is not something I care about
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: that's because you use many lines. Try to contain as much of your messages on a single line, then it's both easier to read and less disruptive to the channel.
<Dr_Willis> made a directory? I dont know why you would make a directory saturnin1  what dir did you make?
<blip-> gvfs is the gnome virtual file system btw... I just can't tell what that means
<vigo> I was looking at ikiwiki. any one used that or know a simple user friendly one?
<erUSUL> blip-: yes is needed by gnome
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  i use tiddlywiki :) No idea what ikiwiki does or howit compares
<blip-> erUSUL: ok i'll uninstall then. thanks
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<erUSUL> blip-: kde equivalent is KIO afaik
<saturnin1> I cd's to usr/share/fonts/truetype and typed mkdir "blah" then copied the font files to it from my thumbdrive and ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v".  All in a terminal window.
<untitled> hi, why when I start some process in gnu/screen, there are 2 instances of it in the output of 'ps'? /usr/bin/screen.real process_name and /usr/bin/SCREEN.real process_name
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  and theres a dozen+ variants on tiddlywiki and its soooooo customizable its amazing
<spreadthelove> how long do you think the repos are going to be down?
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: why did you have to force it?
<Dr_Willis> spreadthelove:  they have been gettting faster for me all day
<spreadthelove> i still cant connect
<saturnin1> I was simply following the directions that said this is how to do it.
<resno> spreadthelove: i am downloading the updates but its not fast at all
<vigo> Dr_Willis: didlywiki? I did not see tidli in the repos.
<Dr_Willis> saturnin1:  to be honest.. i just copy the fonts to the .fonts directory
<blip-> JEDIDIAH__: Jajajaya
<Dr_Willis> vigo:  "TiddlyWiki' is a self contained Wiki system in a html file.  its not in the repos.
<vigo> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: ok. Did you set permissions on the directory you made and the files in it?
<saturnin1> That later occured to me, but I had already tried to undo by erasing the directory and rerunning the command.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: it also sais that the easiest way to add fonts is to put them in your /home/username/.fonts directory.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: ok. What happened then?
<untitled> why when I start some process in gnu/screen, there are 2 instances of it in the output of 'ps'? /usr/bin/screen.real process_name and /usr/bin/SCREEN.real process_name
<saturnin1> Nothing.  Firefox, Thunderbird, and .pf are still broken.  no change.
<saturnin1> sorry  .pdf files.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: something happened. Were you able to reinstall the fonts?
<saturnin1> No.  I haven't been able to do anything about the fonts.  I deleted what I had put there to try and install them, so thought that having removed what I copied would remove the problem.  It didn't.
<saturnin1> As far as I know, only what was there before I started should be there now.
<TheTom> so, is there a way that i can automatically open 4 terminals and arrange them nicely on the fourth desktop at each startup?
<TheTom> these will "tail -f" different logs from /var/log
<saturnin1> II used synaptic to remove and reinstall Firefox but that made no difference.
<pedroamorim> need to prepare a document on quality management
<pedroamorim> have any link with that?
<TheTom> saturnin1: that's synthetic. no good for ya. use orgaptic.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: have you rerun the fc-cache command afterwards, and logged out and back in again?
<saturnin1> I did that.  That was my fiorst response to the problem.  Remove what I installed and rerun the command.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: oh, that's never useful. I hope you payed attention to what else was being removed?
<saturnin1> Hence the synaptic approach.
<XiXaQ> saturnin1: what did fc-cache tell you?
<sajes> What's the next ubuntu release named? Krazy kaper? I forgot.
<saturnin1> XiXaQ: It was over a week ago.  I don't really now what the output was.
<XiXaQ> sajes: #ubuntu+1
<grturner> karmic koala
<Pici> grturner : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<sajes> Pici: He was answering my question.
<wootR_> hm
<system404> quick question guys how do i get evolution mail client to minimise to tray without loading any other apps such as alltray
<crescendo> I just installed a Linux OS (Ubuntu) to a disk with three partitions, [ fat32 ][ /boot ][ /root (encrypted) ] - grub tries to boot, but returns error (15) after loading stage 1.5.  What do I need to do to gather more information so that I might troubleshoot?
<XiXaQ> system404: you don't.
<system404> surely there must be a way for such a simple task
<ikonia> crescendo: 1.) why are you putting /boot on a fat partition 2.) how did you encypt root
<XiXaQ> system404: no. Why?
<bobzip> Any quirks installing ubuntu With windows 7
<crescendo> ikonia, I didn't put it on a fat32 partition; I put it on an ext2 partition as /boot - secondly, I encrypted / during the Ubuntu install process
<ikonia> bobzip: no
<ikonia> crescendo: ahhh I see they are your 3 partitions
<system404> because i like my mail client to start up with my computer in a minimised state so as its allways there running me and alerting me of new mail allways without having to remember to turn it on
<Pici> sajes: sorry.
<bobzip> Grub will put 7 on boot list?
<ikonia> bobzip: if it finds it, sure
<system404> grub will put 7 on boot list as windows vista loader
<crescendo> ikonia, add new partition -> set up encrypted -> format as ext4 -> use as / -- something like that, using the Alternate installer
<sipior> system404: i seem to recall reading (a good long while ago), that the lack of built-in "system tray" functionality was a deliberate design decision on the part of the evolution coders.
<XiXaQ> system404: we don't have a "tray" in Ubuntu. We have a notification area. It's not supposed to be used that way, so core GNOME applications don't normally do it.
<bobzip> Ok thanks
<system404> well is there anyway to have it started up running in the backround
<ikonia> crescendo: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120091
<XiXaQ> system404: you do, however, have mail notifiers that you can run. It's much more efficient than running Evolution for that.
<system404> notifiers?
<ikonia> crescendo: sorry - wrong url
<sipior> system404: however, check out the "mail-notification" and "mail-notification-evolution" packages
<XiXaQ> system404: Alltray does this. why don't you want to use it? It's designed to do what you want.
<ubox> does anyone know why my external hard drive only wants to mount as root owned?
<crescendo> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<system404> cool ill do that thanks
<XiXaQ> system404: yes, to check your inboxes and tell you when you receive mail.
<saturnin1> Can someone suggest where else I might get some help with this broken Mozilla and .pdf as I'm out of options now and may hay have to abandon this Linux thing if it can't be fixed.
<system404> i dont wish to have such apps running and using memory for silly little tasks
<XiXaQ> system404: if you check out alltrays manpage, you'll see that it has some options that you can use.
<ubox> saturnin1: what's the problem? (i just got in)
<sipior> system404: memory is cheap. if you're not using the memory you paid for, you're wasting it, yes?
<system404> cool ill do that thanks
<saturnin1> I tried installing fonts that I use at work and it broke firefox, thunderbird, and viewing .pdf files.  Firefox and .pdf files show horozontal lines where there should be words and thunderbird starts for a sec then closes (crashes?)From directions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts I did the following: cd to /usr/share/fonts/truetype and made a directory. then ran the command "sudo fc-cache -f -v" Logged-out and back in and these three 
<XiXaQ> system404: using a mail notifier will use a lot less memory than running Evolution in the notification area.
<system404> sipior true but i like to use my memory for usefull fings and do not wish it to be wasted on silly little tasks
<ikonia>  !encrypted | crescendo
<ubottu> crescendo: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<system404> so best to use notifier to run then when i get new mail fire up evolution and check my mail then
<vox> 6c/win 72
<saturnin1> in rereading that it seems I left out a step.  after making the directory I copied the fonts to the new directory.
<crescendo> @ikonia: but I'm looking for a whole-disk encryption, /
<ubox> satrunin1: you didn't copy them?
<sipior> system404: it can't be too silly a task, since it seems to be fairly important to you :-)
<XiXaQ> system404: how much does Alltray use, it can't be that much .
<saturnin1> yes, I did copy the new fonts to the new directory.
<ikonia> crescendo: yess, I thought that was the right guide, somewhere there is a guide, it bascailly shows you how to make /etc available during boot for encyption
<XiXaQ> system404: and Evolution certainly wouldn't use much less ram by incorporating that feature into its core, so your argument doesn't make any sense.
<ubox> what did you miss?
<system404> ill use mail notifier it seems to be best option
<ubox> system404: that's what i use, i like it. it even opens up in gmail-web
<ikonia> crescendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemOnIntrepid
<ubox> so
<XiXaQ> system404: if being notified about new mails is what you want, then that's the best choice. Evolutions data doesn't depend on Evolution running though. Evolution-data-server handles that, and it runs in the background automatically.
<ubox> external hdd mounts as root, i want it to mount as me.. any idea?
<system404> im not saying that im saying having evolution running then alltray running just to get it on the taskbar is a waste of resources when i can as u pointed out just use mail notifier then when i get mail fire up evolution check my mail and be done that seems my best option
<spreadthelove> what would i enter to update to karmic without using the gui
<spreadthelove> thje gui doesnt want to work
<raphaelwb> I have problems (Mic low volume) in karmic Koala (Vostro 1510 Realtek High Definition Audio). somebody can help?
<Pici> spreadthelove : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<big-G-upstairs> heeeeeeelllooo Ubuntufriends!
<crescendo> ikonia, thanks. hopefully this will work on jaunty... any idea on how to salvage my existing install?
<vox> crescendo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<ikonia> crescendo: if you read through that it explains the pre-reqs, you may want to check (and then fix) those
<wootR_> is the ubuntu archive somehow very slow?
<ikonia> wootR_: which one
<DJones> !slow | wootR_
<ubottu> wootR_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<IdleOne> wootR_: past two days it has been for me
<ubuntulinuxx> wootR_: same here, u can choose a different mirror or apt-p2p
<wootR_> okay, thanks :P
<crescendo> <3 apt-p2p
<imi> hello
<hiems> Hello. Any idea of how to have a zenity command run on a NetworkManager script? (anything under /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d)
<imi> is there an autostart feature in gnome?
<saturnin1> are you still out there ubox?
<imi> something like ~/.bashrc in bash
<system404> Mail Notification can not contact Evolution. Make sure that Evolution is running and that the Evolution Jean-Yves Lefort's Mail Notification plugin is loaded.
<system404> evolution is running as for this plugin though i cant see it in my evolution pluginswhere do i get it from
<hiems> imi: System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup Applications
<hiems> gah forget the "Sessions"
<hiems> it's just System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<imi> hiems: thank you. Is there also some system wide custom startup scrip launcing config file?
<sipior> system404: did you grab mail-notification-evolution?
<system404> yes sipior
<saturnin1> Oh well... for those of you who gave it a shot thanks for thinking about the font killing my mozilla aps problem.  i guess Linux just isn't ready for non system administrators to use.  It was an interesting experiment though.
<system404> when i set it up it cant find evolution plugin
<voidje> Helloes.
<sipior> system404: and you restarted evolution?
<system404> yes
<stefg> saturnin1: the real reason is that the fonts you installed are broken from an ubuntu perspective. ubuntu uses utf-8 so the encoding simply didn't work
<saturnin1> Before I give up completely and reinstall XP, does anyone have any suggestion where else I might find help with this problem?
<trelosfonias> can you repeat the problem?
<ubuntulinuxx> saturnin1: if you reinstall xp, keep a blank partion for ubuntu in the future (recommendation)
<IdleOne> so the problem is  PIBKAC related and not Ubuntu
<jmburgess> haha
<stefg> saturnin1: remove the fonts, sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<suhasa> hello ladies and gentlemen, could you please tell me "what is the use of 'apt-get clean'?
<saturnin1> OK stefg... but my compter isn't working.  I can;t fix it, and no where where I was told I could get lots of help if something went wrong can help me fix it.  Where does that leave a person who needs a compter to do their work?
<jmburgess> suhasa: apt get keeps a lot of temp and cached files, apt-get clean removes them
<llutz> suhasa: read "man apt-get" to enlighten yourself
<saturnin1> It leaves them with windows.
<IdleOne> suhasa: it "cleans" un-needed deb files from the system
<ashmew2> suhasa : for more info man apt-get
<saturnin1> I hate it, but I am stck.
<voidje> Ladies?
<suhasa> Thank you very much for your help Ladies and Gentlemen
<IdleOne> welcome suhasa
<James_T_Kirk> IdleOne: are there really "unneeded" deb files? and how do i find out?
<stefg> saturnin1: you still have the option of paid support by canonical. if you don't want to jump through loops. To fix a computer with broken X (no Gui) there's the recovery mode or the Live CD
<saturnin1> stefg... thanks for the command to try.  brb.
<IdleOne> James_T_Kirk: apt-get clean :)
<IdleOne> James_T_Kirk: apt-get autoremove also
<James_T_Kirk> IdleOne: then what? it will list the "unneeded" ones, and ask me to clean them out?
<IdleOne> James_T_Kirk: yes
<James_T_Kirk> IdleOne: i knew autoremove.... lol
<James_T_Kirk> IdleOne: super... danke
<ubox> what file controls the parameters for automount?
<llutz> James_T_Kirk: read "man apt-get" too, it will just delete the downloaded .debs
 * James_T_Kirk is wondering why Yahoo Mail has gotten so terribly SLOW, while they are claiming to have improved it!
<johnfg> Hi folks
<johnfg> I read the release  notes for 9.10 and ran update-manager -d from a console.
<jcdutton> I have a problem with aptitude, it says:  gnome-control-center: Depends: capplets-data (>= 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu3) but 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu2 is installed, but aptitude show gnome-control-center  has  gnome-control-center: Depends capplets-data (>= 1:2.28.0-0ubuntu2), capplets-data (< 1:2.29)
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<stefg> johnfg: #ubuntu+1
 * James_T_Kirk thinks it would be cool if someone figured out a way of having multiple "apt-get install" sessions without corrupting the database...
<saturnin1> stefg:  Thanks for trying "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig"  seemed to do a whole lot of things.  When it finished I still can't run Thunderbird and Firefox still produces horizontal lines rather than text.  Everything I had copied to the system had been removed when it first failed.
<EvaLuaTe> i have a problem with the updates for around 12 hours now. I always get this error:  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.37), connection timed out
<saturnin1> Still no work
<johnfg> However, I get the error: Could not open display.
<stian1979> Anyone know why kinit don't show up at boot?
<johnfg> stefg: Is that a different channel?
<DJones> !slow | EvaLuaTe
<ubottu> EvaLuaTe: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<stefg> johnfg: yes
<James_T_Kirk> saturnin1: maybe you should just run sudo dpkg -1 (i had a similar problem witx XORG once)
<stefg> saturnin1: you might need to log out and back, maybe even reboot
<mayajowo> test
<James_T_Kirk> but i am sure erUSUL will correct me.... lol
<jcdutton> EvaLuaTe, use a mirror. I use http://gb.archive.ubunut.com for security updates
<James_T_Kirk> mayajowo: test for what?
<EvaLuaTe> DJones: ohh, cool. I just thought there was a problem with my system. I'll just wait a couple more days for the updates. thanks
<DJones> EvaLuaTe: your welcome
<A-L-I-> # ubuntu-sa
<shruggar> is there a way to "manually" add passwords to the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" keyring, the intention being that it's a good, encrypted, way to store passwords if I ever need a reference?
<diddly> hi all, trying to update 8.04 desktop, but synaptic stalls when downloading package info, (tried both canada and generic mirrors).  is this a known issue?  servers down?
<saturnin1> stefg:  Thanks...  I'll try that.  thank you for trying to help.
<James_T_Kirk> Off Topic: Anyone knows where I can get really cool FPS free games for Ubuntu?
<llutz> James_T_Kirk: what do you "sudo dpkg -1" expect to do? (unknown option)
<stefg> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jcdutton> It does not help that karmic updates are broken at the moment.
<James_T_Kirk> llutz: i wasnt sure with that one, so i said perhaps erUSUL will correct me... lol
<jcdutton> due to dependency errors
<ubuntulinuxx> mirrors are under heavy load, use torrents such as apt-p2p
<James_T_Kirk> stefg: thanks
<stygian> update manager says that theres new updates that cant be autheticated or verified or some such business.  what gives?
<system404> trying to drag and drop sum evolution plugins into plugin folder how do i temorarily get sudod up and drop ma files in keep gettin permission denied
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | stygian
<ubottu> stygian: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<dalekleader> Question: Has anyone been successful with 4 or more monitors on Jaunty with Catalyst 9.9?
<stygian> ive not added any repositories.
<system404> trying to drag and drop sum evolution plugins into plugin folder how do i temorarily get sudod up and drop ma files in keep gettin permission denied
<ubuntulinuxx> use 'audo evolution' to bypass permissions in evolution then restart evolution the typical manner
<ubuntulinuxx> sudo*
<RadJohn> Hello.
<XiXaQ> ubuntulinuxx: what? No, that sounds like terrible advise.
<diddly> ahhh i get it, beta released yesterday, that would explain the bad mirrors performance
<ubuntulinuxx> XiXaQ: messy but fixes those permission problems
<system404> i dont want to start evolution in sudo im dropping files into the folder evolution is installed
<sipior> ubuntulinuxx: without using gksudo, you're likely to create more problems than you solve.
<XiXaQ> ubuntulinuxx: You realise that Evolution would be running as a different user with different folders and stuff?
<sipior> ubuntulinuxx: and even then it's probably the wrong way to go.
<RadJohn> I was wondering if I can get some help with a technical issue?
<OerHeks> sipior: same thoughts :-)
<ubuntulinuxx> sipior: agreed, gksudo is better
<XiXaQ> system404: why do you want to drop stuff in folders? Are you trying to install a plugin? Isn't the plugin packaged?
<system404> all i wana do is drop some plugins into the plugin folder where evolution is instaled but permission denied how do i temporarily sudo up drop ma files and be done
<sipior> ubuntulinuxx: even so, this is clearly not how evolution is intended to be run.
<system404> no the plugin isnt packaged
<RadJohn> Does anyone know how to get a Radeon X1300 video card running on Ubuntu 9.04?
<XiXaQ> system404: well, anyway. To get a file browser with root privileges, press alt+f2 and run gksu nautilus
<XiXaQ> system404: just be careful.
<system404> cool thnaks
<dalekleader> RadJohn: no but from what i read do not use catalyst 9.9
<Technoviking> anyone know of a good timer app in Ubuntu
<system404> done worked a treat ats me sorted cheers guys
<RadJohn> I have tried everything ... from using 8.04 to use the fglrx drivers to then 9.04 with just the open source ati drivers but nothing has worked.
<dalekleader> RadJohn: i have spent the last week trying to set 4 monitors up, let me set you up with some links
<Fieldy> is apt-get update going very slow for anybody else? It's been that way for me since last night. I even tried switching from us mirrors to eu ones. I don't have any slowness with anything else that's http.
<crook> Hi All.People please help me instal intel drivers to ubuntu.I have download xf86-video-intel-2.9.0.tar.bz2 but have no ideas how to install...
<ubuntulinuxx> mirrors are under heavy load, use torrents such as apt-p2p
<Fieldy> ubuntulinuxx: are they under abnormally high load at this time?
<ubuntulinuxx> yes
<Explodus__> Is there a way to re-check for the closest mirror on the repositories from cli?
<DJones> !slow | Fieldy
<ubottu> Fieldy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Fieldy> ah okay
<Fieldy> i understand, thanks :) i will try apt-p2p.
<robs_> hi
<Explodus__> !torrents
<RadJohn> dalekleader: Ready for the links when you are :)
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<robs_> I need to modify the jaunty i386 server installer kernel, it wont boot on my industrial hardware. how can I do that ?
<dpac> hey, I got a problem. I am getting GPG error on pressing reload in Synaptic Package Manager. I remember I added some keys few days back from a guide on the internet. Is that causing errors? How do I remove those keys?
<danbhfive_jaunty> Fieldy: I selected a different mirrot and it worked better
<dalekleader> RadJohn: i am just writing it in my blog, will forward when done.  It is a work in progress project.  give me 5
<Arc> just upgraded to 9.10 beta, firefox opens but neither 3.0 or 3.5 render anything in the window.  i tried removing and reinstalling firefox package, no dice.  advice?
<RadJohn> dalekleader: No problem.
<MTecknology> !karmic | Arc
<ubottu> Arc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Arc> thanks ubottu
<MTecknology> lol
<ubuntulinuxx> arc: 9.10 chat room is #ubuntu+1, you can try an alt browser, such as apt-get install seamoney
<ubuntulinuxx> seamoney*
<Fieldy> danbhfive_jaunty: yeah I tried that, no go. the explanation given makes sense to me
<stygian> k
<Fieldy> just installed apt-p2p
<thefirstdude> what to download to get times new roman
<ubuntulinuxx> seamonkey* sorry about that ark
<thefirstdude> I mean font, sry
<zamba> thefirstdude: msttcorefonts
<zamba> thefirstdude: the package
<MTecknology> ubuntulinuxx: Ark was gone before your first reply..
<ubuntulinuxx> MTech: sorry, didn't see that, on cell phone
<MTecknology> !away > monteith_afk
<ubottu> monteith_afk, please see my private message
<nikhil> i am unable to share files between ubuntu and vista. i have ubuntu in my desktop and vista on my laptop.  Connected through wireless. i can see each other but not able to share files. Further i cannot as well share internet connection from ubuntu to vista laptop through wireless
<thefirstdude> what to download for openoffice to make python modules
<RadJohn> dalekleader:  How's it going with the blog?
<thefirstdude> macros, sry
<ubuntulinuxx> nikhil: from vista, you can retrieve files from ubuntu through sftp (ssh)
<thefirstdude> s/modules/macros/
<rsc___> anyone here do python?
<nikhil> how to do that?
<dalekleader> RadJohn: http://linuxfixntricks.blogspot.com/
<jcdutton> nikhil, try a tool called winscp.
<RadJohn> dalekleader: thanks much!
<Pici> rsc___: Python's support channel is #python on this network.  you may need to !register to join though.
<dalekleader> RadJohn: the links should give you a start, considering I haven't finsihed the write-up I will be here to help
<pro-rsoft> archive.ubuntu.com down?
<time_friend> so many people!
<genii> !slow | pro-rsoft
<pro-rsoft> hrm, it seems fixed again
<ubottu> pro-rsoft: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nikhil> thanks, downloading winscp. however, cant i access ubuntu folders from windows explorer and vice verse from nautilus?
<pro-rsoft> genii, ah, cool. thanks
<jevangelo> hey, im having an odd problem with network connectivity, i have an apache server serving out a website and i have openssh-server loaded.  after about 15 minutes of these services being up, apache and ssh services stop serving, but i can still ping the IP of the server
<stian1979> Anyone know why kinit don't show up at boot?
<Hackboy125> Could I Have some help here I have a laptop the speakers work fine but when i plug headphones in i dont hear anything
<xlq> stian1979: passing the 'quiet' option to the kernel?
<ZummiG777> Question: What is the method under Ubuntu to create a new user with their home area encrypted like the option in alternate install?
<Hackboy125> Could I Have some help here I have a laptop the speakers work fine but when i plug headphones in i dont hear anything
<Terabyte> hey how do i get a list of drives at the command line (HDD)
<aem-irc-a> what has happen with updates?
<joaopinto> Terabyte, sudo fdisk -l
<pro-rsoft> aem-irc-a, hrm? you mean the servers are slow?
<AnirbanHazra> is the servers on sources.list of Hardy working fine. They are giving time out here
<pro-rsoft> !slow | AnirbanHazra
<ubottu> AnirbanHazra: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<aem-irc-a> pro-rsoft ubuntu says many updates, but updating cannot be done
<Hackboy125> Could I Have some help here I have a laptop the speakers work fine but when i plug headphones in i dont hear anything
<pro-rsoft> aem-irc-a, read ubuttu's reply above.. maybe thats th eproblem
<qp_pq_> how can I re-install my Ubuntu ?
<qp_pq_> I have a windows install also
<Terabyte> thanks
<qp_pq_> and I don't want to loose it
<Terabyte> joaopinto
<pro-rsoft> qp_pq_, put in the ubuntu cd and reboot into the installer?
<pediy> ffff
<xlq> Hackboy125: 1. check the headphones work, 2. make sure the laptop can drive the headphones, 3. make sure the headphone socket is the same audio device as the speakers
<Terabyte> fffffff
<stian1979> xlq: I think I have the quiet option at the kernel line, it's quite quiet at boot.
<xlq> 4. make sure the laptop's headphone socket isn't broken
<pro-rsoft> Hackboy125, 5. make sure your mixer settings for front headphone out aren't muted
<Hackboy125> headphones work
<aem-irc-a> pro-rsoft, just don't get that :/ my boyfriend has same problem
<Hackboy125> i can drive the headphones in windows
<xlq> stian1979: yeah, if you remove the 'quiet' option, you get loads of messages
<Hackboy125> how do i check if the headphone socket is in the same audio device as the speakers
<stian1979> xlq: so what prevents the kinit to show and read my suspended image?
<xlq> stian1979: uh, I don't know
<xlq> Hackboy125: well, if only one audio device shows up in Ubuntu, then it's probably not that that's the problem.
<Amanj> how to install x-chat ?
<pro-rsoft> Amanj, on commandline: sudo apt-get install xchat
<jumbers> How can I check what processes are using the most memory? I seem to have run out of my 1GB of memory and I don't know why
<pro-rsoft> Amanj, otherwise, go to your package manager and select the "xchat" package and hit Go
<LjL> jumbers: how do you know you have run out?
<khanh> you can use system monitor
<jumbers> LjL: top tells me I have like 17MB free and when I try to launch a half-life server, I get segmentation faults because it can't allocate memory addresses
<Amanj> pro-rsoft: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<llutz> jumbers: top/htop/ps
<jcdutton> jumbers, programs should not seg fault if they cannot allocate memory
<LjL> jumbers: "ps aux --sort vsz" will tell you what's taking up the most memory. however... what does "free" report?
<Hackboy125> With my Sound Setting nothing i try will get my headphones to work
<LjL> jumbers: because you know, it's pretty normal to have little "free" memory, as most ends up cached. but that alone doesn't make allocs fail
<jumbers> LjL: 25344
<Hackboy125> how do i get my headphones to work
<timeoffriend>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<timeoffriend> Mem:       1543608    1490880      52728          0      24268    1051680
<timeoffriend> -/+ buffers/cache:     414932    1128676
<timeoffriend> Swap:       996020      10376     985644
<Hackboy125> i have intel hda audio
<FloodBot1> timeoffriend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k0rupted> hey anyone use terminator with ubuntu and has transparency working?
<stian1979> xlq: ok, thanks
<jcdutton> Hackboy125, at the terminal try running "alsamixer" and look for a headphone slider
<LjL> jumbers: i ment the full outpin, including cached and stuff (like timeoffriend reported, except hopefully in a pastebin)
<UltimatePower> Hello, people!
<sahil> hello supr gal
<Hackboy125> ┌──────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.18 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<Hackboy125> │ Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<Hackboy125> │ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9205                                                      │
<Hackboy125> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<Hackboy125> │ Item: Master [dB gain=0.00]                                                  │
<FloodBot1> Hackboy125: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hackboy125> │                                                                              │
<jumbers> LjL: http://pastebin.com/d96b38e1
<LjL> jumbers: you have tons of free memory.
<eferuzi> hi
<jcdutton> oops, .... Hackboy125 where are you
<llutz> jumbers: 144848 used, nice
<nikhil> thanks used winscp and file sharing problem is solved.  However, how to share internet connection?
<LjL> jumbers: specifically, you have  747076 + 25344 bytes free
<eferuzi> iam trying to get koha installed on Ubuntu 9.04
<eferuzi> without any success has anyone managed to do that
<llutz> !ics | nikhil
<ubottu> nikhil: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Hackboy125> can you help me get my headphones to work now
<eferuzi> not respond from the Koha IRC
<jumbers> LjL: Oh, so the cached is technically free...
<eferuzi> please
<LjL> jumbers: yes
<llutz> jumbers: it will be freed if apps need memory
<jcdutton> nikhil, look up iptables config, and then set the vista box to point to the linux box as the default gateway
<Hackboy125> can someone help me get my headphones to work
<XiXaQ> jumbers: it can be freed. You have about 3.8GB available memory if you include swap. I doubt you'll be able to run out of ram anytime soon.
<jumbers> LjL: So then what would cause the program to be unable to allocate the memory addresses it needs?
<jcdutton> Hackboy125, did you find a headphone slider ?
<Guest76868> anyone knows of a screencapture program that is better than xvidcap. I am trying to capture a video of a presentationwith sound for three hours
<XiXaQ> Hackboy125: please don't repeat so frequently.
<LjL> jumbers: i wouldn't know that.
<r3za> hi guys , how can i make my dsl connection schedule in jaunty ?
<danbhfive_jaunty> !screencast | Guest76868
<ubottu> Guest76868: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Russian> hey guys
<Russian> Is there anyone from Asia here?
<jumbers> !hi | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<timeoffriend> i'm
<nikhil> how to check iptables config?
<Russian> timeoffriend:  may I pm you ? =)
<Guest76868> thanks!
<MTecknology> nikhil: iptables -L
<r3za> hi guys , how can i make my dsl connection schedule in jaunty ?
<XiXaQ> Russian: we have _many_ channels here, like #ubuntu-ru for Russia.
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to connect via ssh, run a single command then log off in one command??
<llutz> ActionParsnip: ssh -c
<Fieldy> ActionParsnip: yep. ssh host "command goes here"
<SK> hey
<Fieldy> it may be useful to have the command you give be verbose if possible, so that you have feedback
<r3za> hi guys , how can i make my dsl connection schedule in jaunty ?
<ActionParsnip> Fieldy: would there need to be "s round the command if it had space in it?
<ActionParsnip> !dsl | r3za
<ubottu> r3za: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<nikhil> i am getting the following output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283947/
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: This is how I connect to IRC   terminator -m -b -T irssi -x ssh server.com -Xt screen -aAdr -RR irssi irssi
<llutz> ActionParsnip: no need
<giuseppe93> per server italiani?
<Pici> !it | giuseppe93
<ubottu> giuseppe93: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jcdutton> r3za, why schedule? Why not always on?
<r3za> ActionParsnip: no , i make my connection in dsl connection ( network manager ) so i want to schedule that with dsl connection part ( sorry for my bad engilish )
<SK> anybody knows a working driver for the mobility hd 4570 under jaunty?
<nikhil> after running iptables -L, i get the following output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/283947/
<ActionParsnip> llutz: cheers man
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: i just click the pidgin icon, i see what it does though :D
<nikitis> Anyone figured out how to get netflix running either via wine?  or linux?  I don't want to hear via vbox or vmware.
<Pici> nikitis: no.
<YungRipp> Is there a way to switch to my recently installed KDE without restarting the computer or logging in again?
<YungRipp> I.e., change the window manager from gnome->kde
<MTecknology> YungRipp: You'll need to log out and change your session
<jcdutton> nikhil, Try googling for setting nat in iptables
<YungRipp> So just logout, that should be sufficient?
<r3za> jcdutton: in iran , in night hour , i cant user free INTERNET with no limit , so i want to make my connection schedule to connect in right clock.
<jcdutton> nikhil, it is a little complicated to do.
<MTecknology> YungRipp: yup
<YungRipp> perfect, brb
<MTecknology> YungRipp: technically, you 'could' replace. But it's not worth the hassle
<MTecknology> just missed ya..
<jcdutton> r3za, Ok, you will need to read about cron
<nikhil> isnt there a simpler way?
<jcdutton> r3za, have one cron job to start it, and another to kill it just before the charging time
<MTecknology> nikhil: at
<MTecknology> r3za: ^ *
<MTecknology> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<MTecknology> !info at
<ubottu> at (source: at): Delayed job execution and batch processing. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.10.2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 216 kB
<tread> Hi guys.  I'm having a problem with Totem: it crashes whenever I try to get it to play a certain type of .wav file.  My other Ubuntu box plays it fine in Totem.  I've tried a "complete removal" of Totem in Synaptic, and then reinstaling, but this doesn't fix it.  Please help!  (and don't suggest switching to VLC please :p)
<jcdutton> r3za, at and cron do much the same job
<blip-> i'm getting some permission errors when running a command with sudo...  in some cases sudo isn't the same as logging in as root... but ubuntu doesn't have a root account.. or is there a way to enable one ?
<stygian> blip-, sudo passwd then use su
<llutz> !root | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> !noroot | stygian blip-
<ubottu> stygian blip-: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<nikhil> looks pretty complicated!!
<r3za> jcdutton: i know cron , but i want to know how can i connect my connection in dsl connection with command to send it for at or cron
<jcdutton> blip-, what errors.  sudo is true root
<MTecknology> blip-: sudo -s
<stygian> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<YungRipp> OK, i just logged out and logged in...but didn't select KDM, or even give me the option of changing
<YungRipp> i installed from apt-get
<YungRipp> is there a command-line file i need to edit also?
<stygian> coming from bsd i couldnt live without su though. oh well
<MTecknology> blip-: 'sudo -s' that will give you a root shell
<darwish> Does using the 1680x1050 resolution requires the *proprietary* nvidia modules?
<darwish> they cause me lots of headaches
<darwish> (prop. drivers)
<MTecknology> YungRipp: did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<YungRipp> yes, I did
<YungRipp> via apt-get
<MTecknology> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<r3za> jcdutton: can u help me ?
<YungRipp> Some of the applications are listed there now in the 'Applications' area
<blip-> MTecknology: ok I looked at the manpage,  is that any different from running my rsync job with sudo  ?    because i'm getting permission errors on it
<jcdutton> r3za, sorry. I don't have the same type of DSL as you
<r3za> jcdutton: ok , thanks anyway
<MTecknology> YungRipp: when you log out, you should be greeted with a few options on the bottom left (iirc). You select Session, then pick KDE.
<zahna> does ubuntu repackage all debian packages, so they are all available for ubuntu?
<YungRipp> Hrm, alright
<YungRipp> perhaps i need to restart the computer
<YungRipp> brb
<blip-> jcdutton: rsync permissions errors ,here's an example    rsync: opendir "/home/otheruser/.ssh" failed: Permission denied (13)
<MTecknology> blip-: Use 'sudo -s' then 'crontab -e' Then you will be editing the root cron. Be careful doing that
<blip-> MTecknology: that's one of the errors I get ^
<mrtg> can i change the kernel name in the output of uname -a ?
<llutz> blip-: use "sudo -i" to get a login-shell
<MTecknology> blip-: You don't want to have 'sudo' in a cron job
<josvuk> hi, how to install Python wxWidgets wrappers >=2.8 on ubuntu 9.04 with apt-get, what is the right package name to use.
<maco> mrtg: if you recompile it
<nikhil> when i had xp on my laptop, there were no problems in sharing internet with ubuntu!
<jcdutton> r3za, at a guess you might want to look at ifup and ifdown
<Pici> mrtg: What part of the name do you want to change?
<josvuk> I can't find a packagename with apt-cache search:)
<blip-> MTecknology: it's not a cronjob,  i'm running the initial base backup of dirvish, so I do it manually.  after that's done cron will do the incremental change backup
<blip-> MTecknology: so i'm literally typing sudo dirvish --init  home_vault --something
<nikhil> is there a similar tool like winscp for ubuntu?
<zahna> is any package that's available for debian also available (in some version) for ubuntu?
<mrtg> Pici, kernel version
<ActionParsnip> josvuk: try sudo apt-get update first
<ActionParsnip> josvuk: or search for fewer characters
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: scp
<Pici> mrtg: Then yes, you'd need to get sources and compile it yourself.
<jcdutton> blip-, so "sudo ls /home/otheruser/.ssh"  fails?
<MTecknology> blip-: can you give use the whole output of everything in a pastebin?
<mrtg> what can i cahnge without recompilation ?
<blip-> ok one minute guys
<r3za> jcdutton: whats it do ?
<jcdutton> blip-, is this your own machine, or a hosted machine
<jcdutton> r3za, if it works, one will bring you dsl up, and one will disconnect it
<nikhil> can i find scp in the repos?
<r3za> jcdutton: its for pppoeconf connection not for dsl connection in network manager
<blip-> jcdutton: it's my own remote machine, it's currently turned off so I can't check what you told me.  i'll visit the machine tonight and try it
<jcdutton> nikhil, scp == openssh-client
<nikhil> one is scponly and other is secpanel, i would prefer a gui!!
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: yuo already have it, secpanel is a gui version if CLI scares you
<ActionParsnip> !info secpanel
<ubottu> secpanel (source: secpanel): graphical user interface for SSH and SCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.5.4-2 (jaunty), package size 62 kB, installed size 464 kB
<YungRipp> Epic win
<YungRipp> no restart needed...and kde owns
<Dominik1> will there ever be ZFS support for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: or click the desktop. Press CTRL+L and type: ssh://hostname
<kyja> if I create a usb stick.. can I have that stick after boot image a windows partition ??
<Scunizi> bb
<nikhil> thanks, it says access denied
<delouche> bonjour a tous
<nikhil> i have shared folders in vista
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: vista doesnt use ssh, it uses samba
<llutz> nikhil: use smb://server
<Hackboy125> No I didn't find a headphone slider
<Hackboy125> i only found master, PCM, Front
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: try CTRL+L  and type: smb://hostname
<nikhil> yeah, one step ahead. shows the folders but says unable to mount
<Hackboy125> could someone help me get my headphones working
<ActionParsnip> nikhil: try smb://hostname/sharename
<Blizzerand> Is there a puppy linux channel
<llutz>  #puppylinux
<Hackboy125> could someone help me get my headphones working?
<ActionParsnip> puppy rocks
<Blizzerand> llutz : thanks , did try #puppy-linux though
<leaf-sheep> rocky pups!
<llutz> no pets!
<TheTom> what is ubuntu?
<Hackboy125> could someone help me get my headphones working?
<jcdutton> Hackboy125, post the output of "amixer"  to pastebin
<leaf-sheep> !ubuntu | TheTom
<ubottu> TheTom: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jcdutton> Hackboy125, you could try over in #alsa
<TheTom> who are you ubotto. tazte priv?
<leaf-sheep> !bot | TheTom
<ubottu> TheTom: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheTom> !infobot
<leaf-sheep> TheTom: OIt
<Hackboy125> http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<TheTom> !OIt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OIt
<leaf-sheep> TheTom: Err, it's useful if we don't have to explain. We show you the door.  Only you can walk through it. :)
<fatih> hey, i was using kubuntu 9.04 i uninstalled it and i am on gnome right now. but some kde apss like amarok looks bad. how can i change kde apps apperance on gnome? i read kcontrol is enough but i cant install it. any help?
<TheTom> sorry
<nikhil> failed to retrieve share list from server
<nikhil> error
<leaf-sheep> TheTom: Anything you would like to know? We can help you here.
<Hackboy125> http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<TheTom> leaf-sheep: you seem so helpful. are you an infobot?
<talntid> hi guys :)
<leaf-sheep> TheTom: I am not. I'm a sheep.
<talntid> anyone here want to help give me a hand installing firefox2?
<leaf-sheep> TheTom: A sheep who like to eat fresh leaves.
<TheTom> leaf-sheep: who are you following?
<TheTom> leaf-sheep: i like fresh leaves too
<talntid> i'm not a newbie, but seems like firefox2 is kindof hard to get installed on newer ubuntu :)
<leaf-sheep> talntid: Are you using Karmic?
<talntid> no idea what that is, so no
<jcdutton> Hackboy125, nothing wrong with that sound config. Check you have the headphones plugged into the correct socket.
<talntid> ah, that's newest ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> talntid: Run "lsb_release -a" in the terminal.
<jerkman> hey guys, im trying to vnc into a special linux bo, but the vnc display is diagonally skewed
<talntid> it's intrepid
<leaf-sheep> talntid: It is in BETA right now and will be rolling out at end of this month.
<talntid> i'm on intrepid :)
<leaf-sheep> talntid: "sudo aptitude install firefox" does not do it?
<talntid> nope. it does firefox 3
<talntid> i need firefox 3, and apt-cache search firefox, does not give any firefox 2 packages
<talntid> i specifically need firefox 2, because it works with ltsp, whereas firefox3 is bugged for that.
<leaf-sheep> !pin | talntid
<ubottu> talntid: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<raeldenk> can you help me fixing cairo-dock ? when i choose the openGL mode there's no transparency !
<leaf-sheep> talntid: You can use pinning to prevent application from upgrading.
<talntid> right
<talntid> but firefox-2 is NOT in the package list
<jerkman> http://picpaste.com/crazyvnc.png please take a look and see if you have seen this kinda problem before
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<huston> where do i report this? I Downloaded the 64 bit version of the 9.10 beta and just for kicks i activated the wubi installer. as soon as the wubi installer was activated Norton Anti-Virus reported a Virus was discovered on my system, about 30 seconds later it reported the virus was now quarantined. Obviously the 64 bit ISO has aVirus in it considering i was not connected to the internet when this occured.
<jcdutton> jerkman, nothing wrong with that, get your eyes testes ;-)
<jerkman> lol
<jerkman> jcdutton: any idea
<nikhil> thanks all, will come back as my problem is not yet solved.
<jcdutton> jerkman, looks like a bug to me.
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<jcdutton> jerkman, off by one error somewhere
<grturner> huston, for help with 9.10 #ubuntu+1
<huston> so does anyone know where i should report it?
<wasabi_> archives slow?
<jerkman> jcdutton: i can vnc into other machines
<leaf-sheep> !slow | wasabi_
<ubottu> wasabi_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<wasabi_> Ahh.
<jerkman> jcdutton: its just this one 'special' box... its an xbox
<nikhil> one more thing! installed secpanel, from where do i run it?
<jcdutton> jerkman, why not do rdp to it?
<raeldenk>  can you help me fixing cairo-dock ? when i choose the openGL mode there's no transparency ! please
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<jerkman> jcdutton: what is the rdp server called?
<leaf-sheep> talntid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141614
<jcdutton> jerkman, it might already have one. just try gnome-rdp to it
<jerkman> ah, no gnome
<nikhil> i cannot see secpanel in the menus!
<wasabi_> So latest karmic stuff busted bootup a bit. fsck seems to fail because it runs after the disks are mounted.
<wasabi_> ... guess it's running twice.
<wasabi_> So, I get dropped to recovery console, even though GDM is started. Which is funny.
<wasabi_> all the new upstart stuff. yay
<r3za> hey guys , how can i connect my connection in  dsl connection ( Network manager ) with command ?
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<jerkman> jcdutton: no gnome,
<bobbob1016> Are the update servers going slow for anyone else?
<jcdutton> jerkman, what do you mean?
<jcdutton> bobbob1016, yes
<jerkman> jcdutton: jcd, it doesnt run gnome
<Pici> !slow | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<grturner> bobbob1016, the servers are under heavy loads due to the 9.10 beta release
<jcdutton> jerkman, run gnome-rdp on a linux box and try to connect to the xbox
<pulseezar> is there a way to turn of the default keyring password thing and make ubuntu remember my internet password so i don't have to enter it every time i boot?
<pulseezar> off*
<jerkman> ah, k
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<Dream-Ubu> yo :)
<grturner> pulseezar, can you not check the box saying remember password?
<bobbob1016> Ah, I figured it was some release, but I figured the beta would be on different servers.  Thanks
<unimatrix> hot do i upgrade from ext3 to ext4 ??
<unimatrix> how*
<pulseezar> isn't one
<pulseezar> i have to enter it, then the keyring thing comes up and I have to click deny
<grturner> pulseezar, in NetworkManager?
<grturner> oh, so you're having keyring issues, the password is stored in the keyring and you have to give gnome permission to use the keyring
<r3za> hey guys , how can i connect my connection in  dsl connection ( Network manager ) with command ?
<pulseezar> how do i do that?
<Z41d> how do i create a launcher to launch a command like "cd home/foo/bar && sudo ./foo.sh" in a terminal ?
<jerkman> jcdutton: unable to connect (ie no server)
<grturner> pulseezar, i'm trying to get a better picture, is that the case?
<pulseezar> i don't really see the point in the keyring thing
<wasabi_> I don't mind the keyrings. What I dislike is that it's encrypted in depdently from the user's other files.
<pulseezar> where is network manager?
<wasabi_> One more layer of confusion for users.
<ird> Does anyone know why Grub won't load while a USB hdd is connected?
<pulseezar> network connections?
<grturner> pulseezar, NetworkManager is the tool that gnome uses to connect to networks, it's shown in the toolbar
<Mark76_> How do I turn my fan off?
<Mark76_> ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [ffff880037036140] 'off'
<Dr_Willis> ird ive had some odd machines with that issue... seems to depend on the bios/machine/flash drive...  sort of annoyinmg
<ird> Dr_Willis, So basically I'm sol? I'm trying to boot a live CD from the drive but I can't get past this point.
<Dr_Willis> ird:  try disabling the bootable flag on the usb hd if its there.. or unplug the usb hd?
<pulseezar> sorry, i'm not sure what you want me to do
<pulseezar> i can't see a remember password box anywhere
<Dr_Willis> ird:  or perhaps specifically tell the thing to boot from the cd
<ird> Dr_Willis, How can I boot from it if it's unplugged?
<ird> Dr_Willis, I'm trying to boot a live CD from a USB drive (using unetboot)
<Dr_Willis> irc you said you were tryuing to boot from cd.. unless i got confused...
<Z41d> anyone please ?
<Dr_Willis> ird:  unetbootin dosent use grub last i looked it uses syslinux
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<grturner> pulseezar, this may help you http://www.stchman.com/keyring_password.html
<ird> Dr_Willis, The boot loader with unetboot just gives me a flashing cursor. So I was trying to use grub instead.
<huston> does grub support Microsoft Win dows hibernate mode?
<Dr_Willis> ird: this is a usb hard drive? or a usb flash drive?
<Mark76> Am I the only one who's having that cooling device problem, btw?
<Z41d> how do i create a launcher to launch a command like "cd home/foo/bar && sudo ./foo.sh" in a terminal ?
<bobbob1016> Z41d, It helps to just re-ask, so we don't have to scroll up.  But !patience is a virtue.
<ird> Dr_Willis,  It's a 1tb external hard drive.
<Hackboy125> no one in alsa is responding so can someone here help me with my headphone problem the output of my amixer is http://pastebin.com/d2ccfb4f3
<barni> witam
<Dr_Willis> ird:  Ive never used unetbootin to boot/install to an actual hard drive.. normally i do it to a flash drive.
<bobbob1016> !patience | Hackboy125
<ubottu> Hackboy125: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> ird:  a unetbootin 'install' is not a regular tyoe install.  I would suggest using unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive.. then boot the flash drive and use THAT to install to the hard drive..
<michael__> Rio  !
<michael__> Rio!
<ird> Dr_Willis,  okay.. thanks.
<michael__> Rio !!
<michael__> 2016 !!!
<Mark76> Hurrah!
<michael__> Sou brasileiro não desisto nunca
<michael__>   kk
<Mark76> ?
<michael__> kk
<Mark76> So why is my fan going crazy? :-)
<dsdeiz> hi! how do i go to another directory with mpd? :-/
<vili_> romania?
<Mark76> What frontend are you using, dsdeiz?
<mrfelton> Hi. I'm trying to control a fedora machine with vnc. I need to use firefox on that machine, and it works fine - except I don't get any javascript!
<mrfelton> any ideas why that might be?
<spitzi1> Hi. Talking with you from an Ubuntu 9.04 live CD :-)
<spitzi1> Can you hear me ? =-O
<HNSZ> Bo oc not
<Mark76> Hello.Is your fan going wild as well?
<HNSZ> No
<r3za> hey guys , how can i connect my connection in  dsl connection ( Network manager ) with command ?
<HNSZ> That would be silly
<Keiya> Argh! It seems like I can only keep internet connections open for a few seconds!
<Keiya> Argh! It seems like I can only keep internet connections open for a few seconds, but /LAN/ is still up.
<Keiya> It's like it's forgetting how to route out!?
<monster__> hello
<xinen007> dream
<r3za> hey guys , how can i connect my connection in  dsl connection ( Network manager ) with command ?
<HNSZ> I would like to change flag of primary uid in GPG but i get an error Please select exactly one user ID.
<spitzi1> Ah, hello ?
<monster__> I am curious, when i do LVM encrypt from ubuntu server install.(using entire disk) is swap encrypted aswell?
<r3za> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<r3za> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<HNSZ> Connection my connection in a dsl connection. Aweseom.
<r3za> !network manage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network manage
<r3za> !dsl connection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsl connection
<Dr_Willis> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<monster__> anyone know?
<Dr_Willis> one wod factoids ony
<monster__> is there a way i can check to see if swap is encrypred?
<r3za> hey guys , how can i connect my connection in  dsl connection ( Network manager ) with command ?
<HNSZ> r3za: Did you write  cron for thatr question?
<aviator> #ubuntu-fr
<r3za> HNSZ: my problem is how to connection a connection in network manager with command ?
<monster__> =\
<roman_> test
<monster__> quiz
<neryan> Hello, first time ever using Ubuntu and Linux for that matter, I
<HNSZ> r3za: it's mindboggling what you are saying.
<neryan> I'm trying to connect to quakenet, how exactly do I go about doing that?
<Dr_Willis> neryan:  depends on your irc client.. xchat probverly has quakenet in its server listings
<r3za> HNSZ: i cant understand English well so can u explain me easy ?
<HNSZ> r3za: I have no clue mate.
<HNSZ> neryan: I think /server irc.quakenet.org
<amigrave> I upgraded to the developpement release using upgrade-manager -d and I have no more wifi. Intel ipw2200. Is this a know issue ?
<Ktron> The ubuntu.com servers overloaded today?
<Dr_Willis> Ktron:  yes
<Pici> !slow | Ktron
<ubottu> Ktron: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<dnielsen> Ktron, we welcome out 9.10 beta overlords
<Ktron> Dr_Willis, Pici, thanks, just making sure
<HNSZ> !slow | HNSZ
<ubottu> HNSZ, please see my private message
<Ktron> dnielsen, I'm usually already running an alpha by now, but a3 or a4 they were still working on kinks with my intel card
<r3za> HNSZ: cron like what ?
<dnielsen> Ktron, I meant that the release of our new 9.10 beta overlord caused slowness
<HNSZ> Well I for one welcome our new 9.10 beta overlords. *hides*
 * B3rz3rk3r hits the meme alert button and runs for his protective gear
<Keiya_> What does it mean when the capslock is blinking after a freeze? Is it just a notificationthing that I need to hard-reboot or?
<michael__> woow  !  tem  algum ser do brasil aki ?!
<mezquitale> anybody knows how to print a page without having the name of the file appear on the top of the page?
<vaxetihirr> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<fission6> having trouble, just edited my ipsec.conf and moved it into /etc/ipsec.d/, restarted openswan hoping for it to recogonize new .conf and ask for VPN credentials and i got nothing
<xtrack> hi anyone got a nice video for ettercap-ng?
<ghatak> Hi, I got ubuntu running on my mackbook pro, however it has not detected the network card. lshw says "*-display UNCLAIMED" "description: VGA compatible controller" " product: G84 [GeForce 8600M GT]". What is going on ?
<geekbuntu> anyone know how to map to a windows domain (AD) printer from ubuntu?
<xtrack> geek man samba
<Gnea> geekbuntu: yes.
<snek> hmm installed karmic but getting a grub error 15, even before the menu loads, anybody have any tips?
<Pici> snek : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<Dr_Willis> snek:  check the #ubuntu+1 an the forums.
<snek> k
<luisa> Hi, I run Ubuntu from a USB drive (not flash). Can I put the GRUB on the internal drive, instead of the USB? *and* if I put it on the internal drive, and the USB isn't on the same USB port as before, will it still work?
<Dr_Willis> luisa:  it will want to read files from /boot/ so if the usb is not there.. it may have big issues
<Gnea> luisa: have you tried booting grub with and without the usb hdd attached to see if it finds it or not?
<Dr_Willis> luisa:  easietst to just leave grub on the usb drive and boot the usb drive
<Dr_Willis> luisa:  the drive that 'boots' is often found as hd0,0 by grub and how the bios handles it. so  with grub on a internal drive. you may need to chang the grub menu.lst to boot properly also
<luisa> Dr_Willis, I see, I had it on the USB drive. It worked OK until I did a kernel update. Then when I try to boot from the USB drive, it says that no boot sector (I believe that's what it said, might have been "no boot disk")
<crescendo> I have installed Jaunty to an encrypted partition (LUKS).  When booting, it allows me to enter the passphrase, but then drops me to (initramfs) with the following error:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!   -- what now?
<fission6> if anyone has expereince with openswan on ubuntu please PM i am having some issues
<geekbuntu> Gnea: will you show me how?
<Gnea> geekbuntu: no, but I can point you in the right direction so you can figure it out.
<geekbuntu> Gnea: ij 0 t
<Gnea> geekbuntu: how are you interfacing with the AD? using samba or something else?
<Gnea> geekbuntu: pardon?
<geekbuntu> Gnea: using 3 pc's typing with left hand - that was meant to say ok - ty
<Gnea> geekbuntu: lol
<geekbuntu> Gnea: actually, i do not know how i'm interfacing yet... i have a new pc setup at my desk
<geekbuntu> Gnea: i suspect it will be via lan
<mreinsch> on karmic: is pulseaudio supposed to work? $ "pactl list" for instance returns "Connection failure: Connection refused"
<Gnea> geekbuntu: okay, well first of all, you need to get ubuntu to join to the AD domain
<geekbuntu> Gnea: do not know protocol
<Gnea> geekbuntu: then, the devices on the AD will become available
<geekbuntu> Gnea: how do i get ubuntu to joint he domain?
<geekbuntu> join*
<geekbuntu> no drugs here
<Gnea> geekbuntu: there are 2 ways to go about it: the easy way, and the semi-easy way
<geekbuntu> i'll take 1 of either
<geekbuntu> or both
<Gnea> !AD | geekbuntu (first of all, read this)
<ubottu> geekbuntu (first of all, read this): You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<grzegorz> siema
<grzegorz> co tam?
<grzegorz> nie uciekajcie
<Gnea> !pl | grzegorz
<ubottu> grzegorz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<geekbuntu> Gnea: ty
<Gnea> geekbuntu: the method described on that site will work, for sure, if all of the steps are performed correctly. But, it can be a bit of a pain as well.
<geekbuntu> Gnea: it wouldn't be windows if it didn't involve some pain
<liff> is it possible to build a karmic installation cd with i915.modeset=0?
<Gnea> geekbuntu: true. :)
<crescendo> I have installed Jaunty to an encrypted partition (LUKS).  When booting, it allows me to enter the passphrase, but then drops me to (initramfs) with the following error:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!   -- what now?
<Gnea> geekbuntu: the other choice is a piece of software called likewise
<Gnea> geekbuntu: can't remember if it's default in the jaunty repositories or not: apt-cache search likewise   will tell you
<geekbuntu> Gnea: is likewise the painless route?
<ideamonk> hey guys is it usual for shift+space to not produce a space character ??
<Gnea> geekbuntu: it's more suited for a desktop
<Gnea> geekbuntu: the other method that I pointed out above is if you wanted to have a more permanent, turn-on-and-be-on all the time kind of thing
<iceroot> ideamonk: no
<geekbuntu> Gnea: the likewise is sounding good... i only print 10 pages a year
<geekbuntu> seriously
<Gnea> nice
<geekbuntu> Gnea: but when i need those 10 pages, something bad is happening
<Gnea> geekbuntu: check 'em out, see what works best for you
<geekbuntu> Gnea: thanks again
<ideamonk> iceroot, does shift+space produce a space on ur ubuntu ?
<Gnea> geekbuntu: cheers
<iceroot> ideamonk: yes
<Dr_Willis>       shift space - makes a space here...
<Gnea> ideamonk: works fine here too
<itrebal> Would it be "safe" to keep python back to 2.5? I'm having issues with python 2.6.
<ideamonk> hmm something special with me
<geekbuntu> Gnea: likewise/cheers
<Dr_Willis> itrebal:  you can have 2.5 and 2.6 both installed at the same time. I had todo that for some pyton-widgits
<Gnea> geekbuntu: lol
<itrebal> Dr_Willis: I've tried that, but the underlying issue is with python's urllib, which is seeming to cause issues. Some servers are  returning error 400 and 406
<itrebal> s/urllib/urllib2/
<ideamonk> iceroot, thanks
<Dr_Willis> itrebal:  i just used it with some widgit-desktop stuff.. thats about all i did.
<itrebal> Hrm, ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<chrgtr> hi, i have just installed ubuntu.. yesterday when i booted up it a partition needed checking - and i got lots of errors, i ran fsck |yes and rebooted, everything seems to be working now...?
<Brian> hey i was in the middle of a update and my laptop ran out of batt  so i recharged my laptop and did the update again and i get the partial update error thing is there anyway to fix this
<itrebal> chrgtr: That's great to hear
<maco> Brian: sudo apt-get install -f
<crescendo> o/ cognitiaclaeves
<chrgtr> ... I am scared of fscking the rest of my partition ...
<maco> Brian: try that? if not, try "sudo dpkg-configure -a" i think
<chrgtr> I was pretty sure my drive was dead :o
<crescendo> I have installed Jaunty to an encrypted partition (LUKS).  When booting, it allows me to enter the passphrase, but then drops me to (initramfs) with the following error:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!   -- what now?
<cognitiaclaeves> o/ crescendo
<Brian> what will dkpg configure -a dp
<Brian> do
<Petein> hi.i was wondering whether ubuntu has a power manager which lets you maintain your pc for better performance or for longer battery life(by making your machine a bit slower). is that safe??
<crescendo> hehe, obviously I've moved on a bit since yesterday
<primary> How do I start the default ftp client that is installed with Ubuntu?
<martianlobster> I am getting a really slow data transfer rate when i update from  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com. Is there a faster mirror I could use ?  If so how do I tell my OS, that I want to use a mirror?
<mezquitale> this is a joke!  Everytime I print a file the file name appears on top!  Ubuntu is now useless, I can't print a resume, legal paper, nothing that I intend to use in a professional setting!!
<crescendo> Or, other day, rather. The install too over a full day again. :(
<primary> Any suggestions for a good FTP client?
<Dr_Willis> primary:  the gnome file manager can work as a ftp client.
<Dr_Willis> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<cognitiaclaeves> I need an app that I can use to manage mail by looking at only mail headers.  Thunderbird won't work because the messages aren't RFC-822 compliant.
<chrgtr> mezquitale: what are you printing it with...
<primary> Dr_Willis: how do I use it?
<Dr_Willis> Provito:   like the bot said.. Places -> connect to server
<maco> Brian: finish configuring any packages that apt finished downloading but didnt get to
<mezquitale> chrgtr, i am using an hp laserjet 2100 and everytime I print I see the file name on top, I tried it with text editor and ABI word
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for primary  :) im getting up past my bedtime
<primary> What is a good feature rich FTP clinent?
<sidney> why does update offer all of these kde updates on a gnome desktop
<mezquitale> primary, one that uses SSH
<mezquitale> primary, i am just joking
<Dr_Willis> primary:  most  file managers have some ftp features. I use 'mc' for a ftp client  for a long tmime
<chrgtr> mezquitale: It might be a setting in abi word and text editor..
<mezquitale> primary, I would use scp over ssh
 * Dr_Willis agrees - dont use ftp if you can use ssh
<chrgtr> mezquitale: Have you tried printing a pdf
<primary> Dr_Willis: what is ssh?
<chrgtr> mezquitale: or saving a file as a pdf
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves, where are those mail messages located currently?  file or on a server?
<mezquitale> chrgtr, thanks for the tip but it should work with any application, i'll try installing openoffice which I didnt want to do but now I will be forced to, i will have to use redmond for the moment being
<cognitiaclaeves> On an exchange server.
<chrgtr> mezquitale: i still dont know if it will work yet though?
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | primary
<ubottu> primary: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<crescendo> is IMAP enabled?
<Dr_Willis> primary:  a tool/system that makes ftp rather outdated...
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Yes.
<xtrack> bumabahang horny na puke yan masarap
<LogicFan> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dr_Willis> primary:  definatly somthing you should learn about if doing file transfers over a network
<chrgtr> mezquitale: save it as a pdf and check if it has the file name on top
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves, you should be able to sync up Gmail (http://mail.google.com) with the exchange server and it /should/ work
<primary> Dr_Willis: thanks
<chrgtr> mezquitale: its probably just a small setting somewhere no big deal
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Um... I think that there is a significant security implication with that solution.
<mezquitale> chrgtr, i am not attempting to find a way to print it, i am attempting to find a way to get rid of a problem, this didnt happen before
<unimatrix> how do i change the notify-osd display position?
<Petein> hi.i was wondering whether ubuntu has a power manager which lets you maintain your pc for better performance or for longer battery life(by making your machine a bit slower). is that safe??
<chrgtr> mezquitale: yeah..
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves, potentially - but if IMAP is enabled, that security implication is already "open"
<maco> unimatrix: you dont
<mezquitale> chrgtr, it's not a big deal but now I cant print and I have to fax a document in the next 15 minutes, ubuntu is useless for practical business
<maco> unimatrix: or: get the source code, modify it, recompile
<crescendo> cognitiaclaeves, you should certainly enable HTTPS-only for your client
<unimatrix> maco: oh hell...
<cognitiaclaeves> crescendo: Not so much as it would by syncing to a public email server.
<dragon> There's a package called "unattended-upgrades", which I couldn't find in any documentation. Is there a list of such packages that affect system settings directly?
<xiong> Petein, yes. And yes, it's safe.
<Petein> xiong: how?
<chrgtr> mezquitale: its not ubuntu, its probably just abi word...
<Petein> xiong: where can i setup it for best battery life?
<xiong> Petein, if you're talking about battery power then I assume you have Ubuntu installed on a laptop. Correct?
<chrgtr> mezquitale: is there a page setup somewhere
<Petein> xiong: yes its on a laptop
<chrgtr> mezquitale: I dont actualy have abiword so im in the dark
<xiong> Petein, then look in your system tray. You should see a battery icon.
<mezquitale> chrgtr, i tried with text editor, or maybe it's CUPS??? either way printing a letter should not be this complicated
<chrgtr> no, its not cups.
<Petein> xiong: yeah i know but nowhere it says about battery life
<mezquitale> i'm almost done installing the drivers in redmond, thanks for the tip, ill try it when I have some time to play around
<chrgtr> mezquitale: a text editor would print the filename by default
<xiong> Petein, right-click the battery. You will open a window that allows some basic power management settings.
<Ben64> 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]
<xiong> General advice: When clicking something doesn't do what you want or expect, try right-clicking.
<crescendo> I have installed Jaunty to an encrypted partition (LUKS).  When booting, it allows me to enter the passphrase, but then drops me to (initramfs) with the following error:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!   -- what now?
<Ben64> anyone else having problems getting stuff from apt?
<lwells> Is there a good gui ssh app out there?
<Dr_Willis> The Geany text editor has options in its print 'dialogs' under diocument setup to Print, or not Print 'page headers'
<unimatrix> lwells: putty
<crescendo> lwells, for what OS?
<Tortel> Is anyone else having connection issues with some of the us.*.ubuntu.com repositories?
<chrgtr> lwells: to use sftp?
<lwells> well os x
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  any terminal app can be used to do ssh.
<darthanubis> Tortel, yes
<Ben64> Tortel: thats what i just asked
<lwells> gui tool, not in terminal
<leaf-sheep> !slow | Tortel, Ben64
<ubottu> Tortel, Ben64: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Ben64> oh snap
<Ben64> well i want my mtools!
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  ssh it a 'remote shell' unless you mean 'sftp' or somthing else..
<chrgtr> lwells: in ubuntu you can use 'Connect to server' under places
<leaf-sheep> Ben64: You could download a package manually from the website.
<Petein> xiong: ok then. right click >preferences. then?
<chowder> when is the next Long Term Service release?
<lwells> Dr_Willis: I want to use ssh, but want a gui client
<Ben64> chowder: 10.04
<zenlunatic> is there a social channel for ubuntu?
<xiong> Petein, another thing you might want to do is install a CPU monitor into a panel. Right-click in the panel, choose add, choose CPU Scaling. You'll find that CPU frequency has a large effect on battery life. The other major factors are drive use and backlight.
<chowder> Ben64: thanks
<Ben64> leaf-sheep: will it make apt angry? i don't like it when it's angry
<leaf-sheep> !ot | zenlunatic
<ubottu> zenlunatic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> lwells:   a gui client to do what exactly? You type in  shell commands once you make a 'ssh' connection.. so   im not sure what you are really wanting.
<darthanubis> lwells, search synaptic?
<xiong> Petein, you see what you get under Preferences?
<xiong> Petein, I don't know if that's what you expected but that's power management.
<zenlunatic> leaf-sheep: thanks
<LogicFan> hrm, how do i get dpkg to uninstall a pkg i just installed when it tells me its not installed at all?  e.g. dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove ..... the package is not installed
<Tortel> aah, that would do it. didnt think about that... I guess ill try my updates tomorrow. ty leaf-sheep
<leaf-sheep> zenlunatic, Tortel: Welcome.
<swimone> ciao
<lwells> Dr_Willis: I want to be able to drag files over, not just type the file names
<Petein> xiong: i did that with the cpu. i hope it will be ok
<coz_> LogicFan,  did you install this pacakge manually?
<LogicFan> coz_, yep
<chrgtr> lwells: are you using ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  then you want a 'sftp' client. Not a 'ssh' client
<chrgtr> ?
<jpknowmad> im pretty new to ubuntu and linux, does anyone have any experience with a 2.5" SSD for a laptop? looking to get one, wondering if it caused any problems or worked great. Thanks
<Petein> xiong: i put it to power save
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  and most file managers can do sftp.
<coz_> LogicFan,  ok so you what had a deb package or a source pacakge you compiled?
<lizzzy> Hi, so sudo kill 3245 (which is the pid of apt-get)  doesn't kill the apt process. Any other way?
<lwells> Dr_Willis: yes i know that
<LogicFan> coz_, e.g. dpkg -i filename.deb
<Ben64> jpknowmad: as long as it fits into the laptop fine, it should behave just like a normal Hard Drive, but way way faster
<chrgtr> lizzzy: killall apt-get
<leaf-sheep> jpknowmad: Not enough details. It's a hard drive.  Also, lot of netbooks, computers, laptops, servers.  They all worked great for most cases.
<chrgtr> lizzzy: sudo killall apt-get
<coz_> LogicFan,  ok  what is the pacakge name  exactly?
<xiong> Petein, I don't see the risk factor. Of all the things you can do to save power, the riskiest are pretty much unavoidable: Suspend, Hibernate, or Shut Down.
<lizzzy> chrgtr: thanks. Will try it out.
<lwells> Dr_Willis: I want to be able to transfer files for web dev work
<LogicFan> coz_, floola_4.9-1~getdeb1_amd64.deb
<chrgtr> lizzzy:that is the same as killing the pid
<Petein> xiong: so i put the cpu frequency to the lowest it had = 1.2 GHz , can i do smth else?
<coz_> LogicFan, ok if this is gnome   go to system/administration/synaptic pacakge manager
<Dr_Willis> lwells:  i belive the gnome   connext --> to server. has a web dav option.. or it can connect via ssh/sftp and put an icon on your desktop
<chrgtr> lizzzy: if it doesn't work you can send it a different kill signal
<coz_> LogicFan,  hit the "Search" button and type in  floola
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<xiong> It's difficult for me to see how dimming your backlight is going to affect running processes. Slowing down the CPU slows everything but is highly unlikely to cause any sort of system instability.
<LogicFan> coz_, yeah i tried that
<Ben64> Fetched 214kB in 5min55s (601B/s)
<LogicFan> doesn't show up as being installed
<leaf-sheep> lwells: Use Filezilla.  Even Nautilus have the support too (Places --> Connect To A Server), SSHFS, Samba, etc.
<jpknowmad> leaf-sheep, I have an Acer Aspire 4730Z, I wanted to get the crucial 256gb SSD and 4gb ram set, just didnt know if it would have any compatibility issues
<Ben64> :D it finally worked
<mingw> Hello.  Is anyone else experiencing problems the the repositories.  I tried to do a apt-get update and it seems to be taking forever.
<coz_> LogicFan,  mm    so you sudo dpkg -i  nameof package right?
<kpkeerthi> I'm unable to access firefox add page (https://addons.mozilla.org/)? Is it only me?
<Ben64> mingw: i just got 601B/s, be patient i guess...
<lwells> leaf-sheep: I want to be able to do it remotely from a Mac to my Ubuntu box
<coz_> LogicFan,  were there any errors?
<guntbert> !slow | mingw
<ubottu> mingw: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<LogicFan> mingw, yes, i had some lagging issues earlier.  hanging on archive.ubuntu.com but seems to be better/faster now
<HazeFaze> at kpkeerthi no problem over here..
<coz_> LogicFan,  do you have link for this pacakge?
<LogicFan> coz_, no errors.  just errors when running the app, so I want to uninstall
<leaf-sheep> jpknowmad: http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com/2009/01/acer-aspire-4730z.html
<Dr_Willis> servers are a tad slow for me.. but not too bad now. compared to 4 hrs earlier
<LogicFan> coz_, sec
<lizzzy> kpkeerthi: downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<jpknowmad> thanks leaf sheep
<xiong> kpkeerthi, sorry, it's just you.
<LogicFan> coz_, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?search_distro_id=12&keywords=floola
<kpkeerthi> oh shoot!
<mingw> Thanks guys.  I was not thinking about that... hehe I even updated to the beta myself.  Guess I'll have to try tomorrow.
<coz_> LogicFan,   ok hold on
<LogicFan> coz_, i think it may be because i'm on jaunty and that deb is for intrepid?
<leaf-sheep> lwells: If you want some kind of GUI client to access your computer, you want a decent SFTP client for Mac.  Ask in Apple IRC for a decent SFTP client -- They can recommend you a list.  Ubuntu box only need a openssh-server package and it's running.
<Ben64> hey if i seed the beta of 9.10 on my 100mbit server, will it take up all my bw?
<leaf-sheep> !apple | lwells
<ubottu> lwells: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<coz_> LogicFan,  ok that is for 64 bits and I am on 32 bits
<Dr_Willis> Now i Jinxed it..  my download speeds just went  down down down..
<kpkeerthi> what could be the reason? any one knows?
<LogicFan> coz_, if so, why would it install properly, yet the system would not see it as installed
<coz_> LogicFan,  and yes that could be an issue  did you look on that applications home page for an updated versioin?
<lizzzy> Anyone know a fix for this error? Tried the solution given here (doesn't work!):  http://groups.google.com/group/opera.linux/browse_thread/thread/956e014f373b31fb
<LogicFan> coz_, yes.  i did download the latest one, but i still couldn't get it to run.  hence, i tried to the getdeb vesion
<coz_> LogicFan,  mm  ok let me see if I can do this on 32 bit
<guntbert> Ben64: your torrent client should provide a way to limit bandwith up/down
<snek> how does one boot into command-line only from the livecd?
<leaf-sheep> !tty | snek
<ubottu> snek: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Ubuntu2> ntuUser
<Ben64> guntbert: yeah i know, was just wondering how many people actually dl the torrent
<LogicFan> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<leaf-sheep> snek: Or you could open a Terminal.
<crescendo> I have installed Jaunty to an encrypted partition (LUKS).  When booting, it allows me to enter the passphrase, but then drops me to (initramfs) with the following error:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!   -- what now?
<leaf-sheep> Ben64: Not alot. I downloaded it awhile ago. Around 20 people.
<snek> leaf-sheep, i need to boot to commandline with the livecd, i don't want to sit and wait for gnome to load every time
<Ben64> hm.. it'd probably help ubuntu's server load if people did
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: It does not exist. Paste your /etc/fstab + /etc/crypttab(sp).
<crescendo> apt-p2p should be installed by default. :3
<Jaska511> join
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, I'm chrooted into the disk right now, gimme one sec...
<kevindanko> Hey
<lizzzy> This is the error I get when I try to update: "W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Release.gpg  Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.40 80] "
<kevindanko> Anyone have any success getting Netflix Watch Now to work on Ubutnu?
<leaf-sheep> snek: LiveCD is a LiveCD -- You probably want to remaster if you want a plain terminal -- Just for something to ssh in.  or load up the Gnome + install openssh-server then you can ssh in.
<leaf-sheep> !remaster | snek
<ubottu> snek: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<r3za> guys how can i make several connection in pppoeconf ?
<lizzzy> My network seems to be working fine/
<leaf-sheep> !slow | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<kevindanko> !netflix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netflix
<coz_> LogicFan,  when you downloaded the current source for that   how did you try to start it?
<kevindanko> Aww come on!
<leaf-sheep> snek: Other thought, it'd be easier to create a persistant liveusb -- Just plug in.  Reboot.  Ssh in.
<LogicFan> coz_, well, i just downloaded the binary.  started with ./Floola
<lizzzy> leaf-sheep: Oh well. Will try later then. Thanks!
<r3za> guys how can i make several connection in pppoeconf ?
<LogicFan> coz_, i didn't build from any sources
<snek> leaf-sheep, yeah i guess it's about time i made one of those
<coz_> LogicFan,  and did you get any errors
<LogicFan> coz_, yes, when running the application.  that is why i tried the getdeb version.  i thought it might work
<coz_> LogicFan,  but do you recall if the error said it couldnt fint something?
<leaf-sheep> !usb | snek
<ubottu> snek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<leaf-sheep> snek: I'd suggest you to go with minimal ISO -- That way, you get bare Ubuntu essential packages. :)
<LogicFan> coz_, yeah on the app startup, the errors were that it couldn't find libgstreamer or libxine, but i have those installed.  then it segfaulted
<coz_> LogicFan,  did it say something like   error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5:
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, /etc/fstab definitely doesn't have it. Should it?
<ghost> hey guys is the ubuntu server down?
<bahadunn> is something going on with ubuntu repositories?
<leaf-sheep> snek: And it's only 10-15MB.
<leaf-sheep> !slow | ghos
<ubottu> ghos: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<leaf-sheep> ghost ^^
<leaf-sheep> bahadunn: You too.
<nikhil> unable to share internet connection between vista and ubuntu. have ubuntu desktop with internet connection but not able to share it over wireless with my vista laptop
<crescendo> @ghost, @bahadunn: install apt-p2p, should help
<ynk> hey guys. what's up! anyone got an idea why i'm unable to hear sound from flash video (ie Youtube) but when I play an mp3 file the sound is okay?
<coz_> LogicFan,  ok  then not sure    but if you want more info on this maybe go to the  ##linux  channel for a broader base of information
<bahadunn> leaf-sheep: okay fine
<LogicFan> coz_, i saw those posts on the floola forums, but i didn't get that error
<Guest71499> oh ic leaf
<alabd> Good day everyone ,how to AC97 Modem Adapter that is installed in a CDC slot. lsusb and lspci will not be useful
<Ubuntu2> ah no wonder my updates are going so slow.
<Guest71499> how long has it been this slow?
<LogicFan> coz_, i just want to uninstall it now :)
<leaf-sheep> BETA came out October 1.
<snek> leaf-sheep, thx for the links.. i'll try it out right now :)
<kris_> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<coz_> LogicFan,   yeah  I am not sure about that if it is not showing up  you may to do a search for all of the floola entries on the system and  remove them
<stargate> Hello, I just installed nautilus-open-terminal and was interested in putting a button for it up where the back, forward, up, etc buttons are.  How would I go about doing that?
<ynk> !sound plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound plugins
<LogicFan> coz_, yeah, that's my plan
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: It should show the UUID list.
<ynk> !plugins
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plugins
<LogicFan> coz_, i appreciate your time and thank you for helping out
<ynk> -_-
<nikhil> unable to share internet connection between vista and ubuntu. have ubuntu desktop with internet connection but not able to share it over wireless with my vista laptop
<coz_> LogicFan,  no problem sorry I couldnt  be of more help
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, only two lines:  aufs / aufs rw 0 0 \n tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<bin1010> where is the "open with" listing being held, mine has like 6 copies of the same one?
<ynk> does anyone know why my sound won't work when i'm trying to view a YouTube video, but works fine when playing an mp3 file?
<seil> Hello, when I start ubuntu as guest(using vbox) it shows (Running in low graphics mode) however when I restart its works good. This happenes whenever I start ubuntu.
<Guest71499> thank you crescendo and ubottu
<bahadunn> ynk: I think the flash plugin gets screwed up somehow after a while
<bahadunn> ynk: when you reboot does it start working again?
<alabd> Good day everyone ,how to find name of AC97 Modem Adapter that is installed in a CDC slot. lsusb and lspci will not be useful
<coz_> guys I am getting failed to fetch erros on  updating  ..some of the repositories are down???
<crescendo> oh, lovely. I think I just f*ck'd my package manager.  aborted during an install. :/
<ynk> let me try rebooting.
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: What are you trying to do?  You're chroot'd in, you say? You installed it using alternative disc, right? Full-system encryption?
<ynk> i'll be back and let you know.
<ynk> bahadunn, thanks.
<stargate> !slow | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, more or less.  Full-disk LUKs, three partitions, /boot and / - /boot is ext2, / is ext4 encrypted
<coz_> stargate,  ah ok that makes sense thanks
<crescendo> other partition is irrelevant
<stargate> coz_ ^_^
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: Care to paste /etc/fstab + /etc/crypttab ?
<abhishek__> no network manager in guest and other accounts except main account.how to solve
<LogicFan> coz_, hah, no ubuntu is saying i dont have any files named floola or Floola on my filesystem ;P
<linny> hello i wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction i have a laptop with an atheros wireless card wireless works out of the box with the live cd but after a hd install i cant get it to work any ideas ?
<bin1010> is the "open with" data stored in gconf or somewhere else?
<csguest> in 9.10, how can i get GDM to stop ignoring and start sourcing my ~/.xinitrc file?
<coz_> LogicFan,  then aparenlty it did not install afterall
<LogicFan> coz_, but i can still try starting the app with ./Floola
<LogicFan> it starts and crashes
<coz_> LogicFan,  oooooo
<seil> Hello, whenever I start ubuntu  it shows (Ubuntu Running in low graphics mode).However, when I restart its works good. How can I fix this?
<coz_> LogicFan,   how did you search for theses files?
<nikhil> i can share only my public folder in vista laptop with my ubuntu desktop. other windows drives are not able to mount in ubuntu. in vista i have set up file sharing. why is it not working?
<thiebaude> !9.10 | csguest
<ubottu> csguest: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> csguest: ~/.xinitrc is only for startx. gdm looks in ~/.Xsession afaik
<LogicFan> coz_, menu>places>search for files
<coz_> LogicFan,  mm did you make sure you had it search on the file system or  /usr   ?
<LogicFan> coz_, whole file system
<godstar> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<csguest> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<LogicFan> coz_, now i'm going through the directions with the command line and they show up
<coz_> LogicFan,  ok try  /usr   for that search
<LogicFan> weird
<csguest> thanks, ubottu and erUSUL
<godstar> coz_: try that in terminal, at least the dpkg reconfig xorg
<thiebaude> csguest, np
<coz_> godstar,   I think you may have the wrong person guy :)
<godstar> coz_: command*
<Ben64> download to:    /home/ben64/ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso \\\\ upload rate:    908.8 kB/s  :D
<starcannon> anyone know what the cisco channel is called and no its not simply called "cisco")
<godstar> coz_: my bad
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, http://pastebin.ca/1589738 and http://pastebin.ca/1589739
<coz_> godstar, :)
<godstar> that was meant for seil
<pshr_> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coz_> LogicFan,  I have to break here...let me know later if you found those files
<Ben64> starcannon: it's #cisco
<starcannon> Ben64, thanks I'll try again, maybe I typo'd first time
<sei> Hello, whenever I start ubuntu  it shows (Ubuntu Running in low graphics mode). However, when I restart its works good. How can I fix this?
<maginot> hi. If I install ubuntu 9.10 beta it will be easy to update to release version ?
<pshr_> !sound
<starcannon> Ben64, *thanks*, I did typo. /sigh, i'ma-idiot sometimes
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: Reasonable Problem --> No UUID
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, which file, crypt?
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: It's missing an UUID -- Add that to fstab. :o
<guntbert> !9.10 | maginot
<ubottu> maginot: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: In /etc/fstab
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, is there any way to mount by label instead?
<Dr_Willis> You can edit fstab to mount by LABEL='whatever'   :)
<Ridders> how do i change the screen rez for ubuntu in virtual box?
<leaf-sheep> !fstab | crescendo
<ubottu> crescendo: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> Ridders:  install the virtualbox guest edditions and it will let you pick diffrent res's
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: You will need to read up on fstab to learn how to manage with them. ;o
<Ridders> i did that
<Ridders> where do I get to pick the different rez's?
<Dr_Willis> under the system menu somewhere. same as on a real machine i recall
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, will do.  I've added some scripts into initramfs too, as per a couple tutorials. Should I roll those back?
<linny> hello i wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction i have a laptop with an atheros wireless card wireless works out of the box with the live cd but after a hd install i cant get it to work any ideas ?
<leaf-sheep> linny: Check Hardware Drivers under Administration -- Everything enabled?
<Gnutoo> hi, how does the application that request the password at logoff when someone is loged determine that someone is logged?
<vixus> Hi, I'm having a really weird issue... I can connect to a certain wireless network on my normal kernel but not on my realtime kernel...
<DeathFox> my logitech quickcam pro 9000 shows in lsusb but when i try to use a program to see my webcam it dont show
<DeathFox> what is wrong
<chrgtr> vixus:  have you dissabled anything?
<Ben64> now i'm upping ubuntu 9.10 at 3MB/s
<LogicFan> is there a way to backup your apt-get history or similar so if you move to a new hdd/ubuntu install you can get all the apps back you had before?
<vixus> chrgtr, no because I can see other wireless networks in both kernels
<chrgtr> vixus: maby wpa of wep
<A_Kun96> Hey I need help with my ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> !clone | LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<A_Kun96> It seems that I liked it better when I had windows 7
<LogicFan> leaf-sheep, cheers mate
<vixus> chrgtr, no, wm-applet literally can't see or connect to my network, even when I put it in manually
<vixus> chrgtr, but it's fine on the normal kernel
<chrgtr> vixus: did you configure the kernel youself
<DeathFox> anyone able to help?
<Ridders> also what app can I download to test if my graphics drivers are working?
<vixus> chrgtr, no.
<Ali_nz> mornign all
<lolrofllmao> Ridders: compiz --replace
<chrgtr> vixus: did you get it using apt-get
<vixus> chrgtr, yeah..
<Ridders> lolrofllmao: what is compiz?
<Ali_nz> anyone able to tell me why sudo rmdir --ignore rec* does not remove a bunch of recup_dir.6/7/8/ etc directories for me?
<lolrofllmao> Ridders: compiz is a window decoration engine
<Ridders> lolrofllmao: ok cheers
<chrgtr> vixus: can you tell me what is in /usr/src/
<lolrofllmao> u'll see 3d effects while pressing super+tab
<vixus> chrgtr, not really, because i can't access my realtime kernel and use irc at the same time
<Ali_nz> anyone got any really good themes/backgrounds?
<vixus> chrgtr, what do you think the issue might be?
<leaf-sheep> !themes | Ali_nz
<ubottu> Ali_nz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<leaf-sheep> Ali_nz: DeviantArts is one good example.
<Ali_nz> leaf-sheep: ta
<chrgtr> vixus: sounds like its not configured properly, might have something to do with modules
<OerHeks> Ali_nz: i'm looking forward to the Ali_nz_theme
<Ali_nz> anyone able to tell me why sudo rmdir --ignore rec* does not remove a bunch of recup_dir.6/7/8/ etc directories for me?
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, will do.  I've added some scripts into initramfs too, as per a couple tutorials. Should I roll those back?
<chrgtr> vixus: are you sure you cant multitask?
<vixus> chrgtr, then how come it can (try to) connect to other wireless networks?
<mazogs> hello ppl. I just wanted to know... is ntfs support on intrepid+ goog enough as to use it for a 16Gb pendrive? I find vfat too vulnerable and with ext3 i have problems with permissions from one machine to other and no windows access (not a big problem for mi anyway). thanks for your opinion
<vixus> chrgtr, fraid so.. it's on the same machine
<chrgtr> vixus: are you on a gui?
<vixus> chrgtr, sure
<vixus> chrgtr, i can try mounting the partition if necessary
<chrgtr> vixus:  thats multitasking ...
<Dominik1> are there any chances that ZFS will be encorporated in UBUNTU?
<chrgtr> can you bring up term
<vixus> chrgtr, done
<chrgtr> Dominik1: btrfs will come sooner than zfs probably
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: Making a USB keyscript or something? You can leave them alone. initramfs is a temporary filesystem. /etc/fstab read the direction for partitions and whatnot.
<chrgtr> vixus: can you type 'ls /usr/src '
<stefg> mazogs: the main problem is that ntfs is quite slow in Linux... it's a userpace filesystem, not in kernelspace
<vixus> chrgtr, ok but i'm on my normal kernel right now.. not realtime
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initrd
<Dominik1> chrgtr: possible timeline?
<chrgtr> vixus: ok..
<didiermah> bonjour
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: This is a good explanation and helps you strengthening your linux knowledge. :)
<vixus> chrgtr, linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic, linux-headers-2.6.28-11
<chrgtr> Dominik1: you can do it now using fuse
<didiermah> comment cv
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, mainly adding /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptoroot and one other
<didiermah> les gars??
<chrgtr> vixus: did you need to do anything special to setup your wireless card in the firt place
<Dominik1> chrgtr: I mean native
<vixus> chrgtr, nope
<alabd> how to find AC97 Modem Adapter name that is installed in a CDC slot. lsusb and lspci will not be useful .
<chrgtr> Dominik1: I heard the speeds were similar
<vixus> chrgtr, it's working in the normal kernel... and in realtime it detects other wireless networks but not the one in my flat!
<mazogs> stefg: ok. unless it's too slow, i don't really mind... is it slower than the bottleneck of usb? My main concern is about reliability
<leaf-sheep> alabd: sudo lshw -c network -- Maybe?
<didiermah> What is the code to pass a ubuntu in french
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, I've also added a hook
<chrgtr> vixus: then it might be some complex timing thing
<Dominik1> chrgtr: mhh and the benifits of btrfs?
<stefg> mazogs: ext3, ext3, ext3
<leaf-sheep> alabd: If that's a network, I think.  Otherwise, you could output it to HTML and look through all hardwares
<tread> Hi guys.  I'm having a problem with Totem: it crashes whenever I try to get it to play a certain type of .wav file.  My other Ubuntu box plays it fine in Totem.  I've tried a "complete removal" of Totem in Synaptic, and then reinstaling, but this doesn't fix it.  Please help!  (and don't just suggest switching to VLC please :p)
<didiermah> repondez
<chrgtr> vixus: it would be easier to diagnose if i could see your .config for your realtime kernel
<leaf-sheep> didiermah: You want Ubuntu in French?
<chrgtr> Dominik1: I can find you an article if you want
<vixus> chrgtr, ok hold on
<didiermah> yes
<Dominik1> chrgtr: think I got one, comparing it to ZFS
<leaf-sheep> !french | didiermah
<ubottu> didiermah: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<chrgtr> Dominik1: btrfs is way better than zfs
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, I am just going to remove the hook and the script, to be safe. the default Ubuntu install did not add them
<didiermah> thanks
<mazogs> stefg: ok. do you know how could i overcome the permissions problem? i've seen the umask=000 mount option but '
<leaf-sheep> crescendo: That's fine as long as whatever floats your boat. ;o
<chrgtr> Dominik1: http://lwn.net/Articles/342892/ , its long and detailed but it explains everything
<mazogs> stefg: ...but i'm not always able to modify mount options
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, well - it sounds like the /etc/fstab change will fix the problem, honestly
<Dominik1> chrgtr: thanks : )
<alabd> leaf-sheep: did not show
<stefg> mazogs: i'd need to know about the real world problem to be able to comment on that
<vixus> chrgtr, ok i mounted my realtime partition.. what do you need to see?
<crescendo> ...running update-initramfs -u now...
<crescendo> No errors, good sign. :]
<stargate> "tmp/nautilus-open-terminal_0.9.orig.tar-3.gz could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."  huh what?
<chrgtr> vixus: huh? are you sure you are talking about realtime kernels
<Dominik1> are there any desktops with ubuntu preinstalled, that can compete with low end dell pricing?
<mazogs> stefg: it's a generic problem, uid and gid of files/folders has to be the same in all the machines i want to use the pendrive which is impossible for me.
<leaf-sheep> alabd: Run "sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/Hardwares.html" and it'll generate hardware listings in HTML. Look through it and use Find function to find what you're looking for.
<chrgtr> vixus: or are you use ing a seperate partition for it..
<vixus> chrgtr, oh yeah sorry i'm dual-booting it
<dragon> Is the package "unattended-upgrades" documented somewhere? If not, it's a bug.
<chrgtr> vixus: you can usualy use a rtkernel on the same partition
<leaf-sheep> Dominik1: System76 came to mind.
<BenB> kann somebody please try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/entertainer/+bug/440763 or tell me what I do wrong?
<chrgtr> vixus: can you tell me whats in /usr/src
<r3za> hi , i know the connect path is ( dsl connection into network connection ) : /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections , now how can i connection a connection with command in terminal ?
<Dominik1> leaf-sheep any personal experience?
<vixus> chrgtr, linux-rt-headers-2.6.28-3 linux-headers-2.6.28-3-rt
<crescendo> leaf-sheep, nope. Boot just failed with the same error:  Alert! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<BenB> this looks like a PPA key error to me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/entertainer/+bug/440763
<chrgtr> vixus: ok, do you normaly go into a console when you boot up?
<dragon> !info unattended-upgrades
<leaf-sheep> Dominik1: No personal experiences.  Sorry!
<vixus> chrgtr, no
<alabd> leaf-sheep: it is not there
<ubottu> unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 0.39 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 200 kB
<r3za> hi , i know the connect path is ( dsl connection into network connection ) : /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections , now how can i connection a connection with command in terminal ?
<leaf-sheep> alabd: Is it plugged in?  Run "dmesg" in the terminal and then plug in.  You should get some new output scrolling.
<stefg> mazogs: ah. ok... i understand. hmmm... so you can make the files world-writable with 0777 permissions, or if they are to be shared between all ubuntu/debian  boxen then make them belong to the 'disk' group and chmod them 9775
<stefg> o775
<chrgtr> vixus: ..., if you are using a gui then you are multitasking..., realtime kernel is just a schedular change right?
<stefg> 0775 dmned
<Dominik1> leaf-sheep: expensive though : (
<r3za> hi , i know the connect path is ( dsl connection into network connection ) : /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections , now how can i connection a connection with command in terminal ?
<alabd> leaf-sheep: it is laptop dialup modem how to plug in ?
<vixus> chrgtr, yeah but i needed to install on a whole different partition due to nvidia issues
<leaf-sheep> Dominik1: Ubuntu works great out-of-box for most of the systems.
<mazogs> stefg: thanks a lot, great solution ;-)
<nikitis>  Guys can someone help me figure out why cron isn't working?  I added a line in crontab -e "42 14  * * *  /usr/bin/ktorrent" and reloaded it, but it will not start it
<chrgtr> vixus: hmm
<nikitis> And it loads fine in terminal
<leaf-sheep> !modem | alabd
<ubottu> alabd: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<chrgtr> vixus: so can you go on irc whil you are on your rt kern
<vixus> chrgtr, this is the only wireless network it has issues with.. works fine with the one at home
<Dominik1> leaf-sheep: well the idea is to avoid the Microass licensing fee, so im trying to beat dell prices by about 50 bucks, but that might just be impossible given the empire they have established
<r3za> hi , i know the connect path is ( dsl connection into network connection ) : /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections , now how can i connection a connection with command in terminal ?
<vixus> chrgtr, no because i have no internet on the rt kernel :p
<leaf-sheep> Dominik1: :(
<chrgtr> vixus: it will probably be easier to diagnose if you were in it :p
<Dominik1> leaf-sheep ya :(
<innomen> would anyone be willing to download the source of an ahk port to linux and hold my hand through compiling it? it has no readme
<vixus> chrgtr, tell me about it.. i only have the one computer here though
<Maleko> hey guys..could you please give me a command to prefix all lines in text file with a string?
<leaf-sheep> nikitis: Add "env DISPLAY:0 /usr/bin/ktorrent" -- I think.  The problem is that you're trying to run GUI. :)
<stefg> mazogs: but don't overestimate the reliability of (cheap) flash memory in general
<BenB> can someone please verify that I do everything correctly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/entertainer/+bug/440763
<chrgtr> vixus: hmm, it might be a module problem or something coincidental
<ro986> anyone having problem with the update servers¡
<innomen> http://www.autohotkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46546
<ro986> ?
<stefg> mazogs: if you only need to read it's ok, but if you edit them often....
<vixus> chrgtr, it's ok.. i'll just forget it for now..
<alabd> how to find AC97 Modem Adapter name that is installed in a CDC slot. lsusb and lspci will not be useful .any opinion
<mazogs> stefg: thanks for the advice. the main problem is to maintain a 16Gb fat fs consistent in a pendrive...
<spikku> Hello, a bit new to Ubuntu. Weird thing happening, when I shell in with putty, my terminal colors are strange and different than I'm used to. How can I change these?
<innomen> this app will allow me on the fly auto correct of spelling errors across applications.
<chrgtr> vixus: or (unlikley) its a problem due to complex interactions withing your kernel..
<stefg> mazogs: yeah... fat can be a PITA
<nikitis> leaf-sheep: That didn't work
<vixus> chrgtr, yeah that seems unlikely
<leaf-sheep> nikitis: I'll try. It had to do something with env / DISPLAY:0 since it's a GUI. It's a GUI, right?
<chrgtr> spikku: are you in ubuntu?
<ro986> hi everyone
<dragon> `powertop` enabled USB autosuspend, and now USB devices won't connect. What do I do?
<chrgtr> dragon: have you tried replugging them in
<spikku> chrgtr: What do you mean? Am I currently using Ubuntu?
<dragon> chrgtr: yes, several times
<nikitis> leaf-sheep: is it export DISPLAY=:0  ?
<chrgtr> spikku: so you are trying to use putty inside of ubuntu?
<chrgtr> dragon: well, a reboot will fix it
<JNSamuel> can anyone help me with sound issues, alsa isn't working. I'm using 8.04 intrepid
<JNSamuel> it recognizes my card, but nothing. OSS works.
<chrgtr> dragon: if you cant reboot, there is a setting in /proc/sys i could figure out
<JNSamuel> it just randomly stopped earlier on today, it was working fine :/
<spikku> chrgtr: No I sometimes use putty from remote location
<stefg> !intelhda | JNSamuel
<ubottu> JNSamuel: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<vixus> JNSamuel, try killing pulseaudio
<dragon> chrgtr: I wish I could reboot, but that's the last resort. That /proc/sys this would help.
<starcannon> spikku check out this link, it tells a bit about how to change colors in PuTTy, and how to save Sessions, so you can get back to your new layouts.http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/61162-color-putty.html
<leaf-sheep> nikitis: It could be. I know it have to do something with that -- but the exact command? I can't remember. :o
<chrgtr> spikku: so from windows to ubuntu
<roro986> hi everyone
<roro986> anyone having problem with the update servers ?
<spikku> chrgtr: yes
<leaf-sheep> nikitis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185993
<stefg> !slow | roro986
<ubottu> roro986: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<chrgtr> spikku: have you set custom colours or anything?
<spikku> starcannon: Thanks! The issue is that I have set all my putty colors. They look great on my centos/RH machines, but Ubuntu has a different profile or something and I can't distinguish dirs from files
<JNSamuel> vinux: that's what I used to do when it broke on me, but this time it doesn't work. it stays silent
<chrgtr> spikku: oh
<roro986> thanks for the fast reply
<chrgtr> spikku: can you type alias
<chrgtr> spikku: can you type 'alias ls'
<absolutepressure> sorry, I forgot the exact channel name for the beginner part of this what is it?
<spikku> chrgtr: ls='ls --color=always'
<nikitis> leaf-sheep: ah, it's export DISPLAY=:0 && /usr/bin/ktorrent
<spikku> I also tried auto
<nikitis> leaf-sheep: thanks
<roro986> bye everyone
<spikku> still goofy dir colors in putty
<chrgtr> spikku: so are you having problems with colous now
<leaf-sheep> nikitis: Yay. :)
<spikku> My in-OS terminal looks fine
<spikku> it's only when I use putty
<spikku> the dirs are almost white
<spikku> so are files
<FloodBot1> spikku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Whitor_> What is the difference between tracert and traceroute ?
<spikku> I don't know why the "profile" is different in Ubuntu than other Linux OS
<rrichie> hi all
<Whitor_> I'm hoping the answer will reveal why tracert requires su privs
<dragon> chrgtr: I got as far as /proc/bus/usb/
<rrichie> i have problem installing eclipse with karmic because gij-4.2 doesn't exists. Anyone has an idea ?
<stefg> !karmic | rrichie
<ubottu> rrichie: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chrgtr> dragon: installing powertop...
<harisund> hari
<Yopu> anyone else's update manager dl'ing really slow today?
<_ruben> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DarsVaeda> hi i tried to update to grub 2 but it fails with "unrecognized service string" when i try to boot ubuntu, now there is a bug report about this and somebody wrote that editing list.conf would help
<Yopu> thx <ubottu>
<starcannon> Yopu yes mine is
<DarsVaeda> but i do not find that file
<dsdeiz> if only the 'more' command would also copy the colors 'ls' passed
<Ktron> I've had xubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso downloaded for ~an hour, and already my ratio is at 2.99
<stefg> !karmic | DarsVaeda
<ubottu> DarsVaeda: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<starcannon> Anyone here familiar with the Cisco PIX 501?
<stefg> starcannon: this is #ubuntu, not ##cisco
<losher> Whitor_: I thought tracert was the windows version, traceroute the unix version? Not sure about it tho'
<DarsVaeda> karmic what... i m in 9.04
<tkmr> Karmic Koala is 9.10
<seidos> !ot | starcannon
<ubottu> starcannon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarsVaeda> yeah thats nice but i have 9.04
<Ktron> 9.04 = Jaunty Jackalope, 9.10 = Karmic Koala
<losher> DarsVaeda: please excuse the silly names...
<tkmr> DarsVaeda: What was your question?
 * Ktron is all about the silly names
<starcannon> yeah yeah, how silly of me to ask about a piece of hardware on my ubuntu only network. this is why we can't have nice things
<DarsVaeda> hi i tried to update to grub 2 but it fails with "unrecognized service string" when i try to boot ubuntu, now there is a bug report about this and somebody wrote that editing list.conf would help
<stefg> DarsVaeda: ok, so why do feel you need to use grub2 then ?
<starcannon> I'll go back to forums, its a little snarky in here
<Trizicus> How do I force a fsck on restart?
<dragon> chrgtr: there's a suggestion called "Suggestion: Enable USB autosuspend by pressing the U key or adding
<dragon> usbcore.autosuspend=1 to the kernel command line in the grub config"
<DarsVaeda> i d like to try it out
<dragon> Hope I didn't select that
<stefg> !pm | absolutepressure
<ubottu> absolutepressure: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<stefg> absolutepressure: this is the right channel
<tkmr> DarsVaeda: so try editing that conf file like whatever you had read said?
<losher> Trizicus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<DarsVaeda> yeah but where is that list.conf xD
<Whitor_> losher, nope, tracert is in linux too
<tkmr> DarsVaeda: The help text didn't say? o.O
<stefg> !find tracert
<DarsVaeda> nope
 * Keiya hrms
<ubottu> File tracert found in libtrace-tools, ndisc6, traceroute
<DarsVaeda> just said changed my list.conf from to
<Keiya> I really can't figure out why networking is so problematic in ubuntu...
<DarsVaeda> but not where this file is located
<Trizicus> losher: the -F option on shutdown is it still present (I dont see it in manpages)
<chrgtr> dragon: type `sudo 'for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/%s/power/autosuspend; do echo 0 > $i; done''
<DarsVaeda> i used find but says there is not such a file
<Keiya> It can stay connected to the lan just fine, but it keeps screwing up staying connected to the internet...
<losher> Whitor_: not according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traceroute
<Kcsrnd> are the repository mirrors slow for anyone else?
<Keiya> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<tkmr> Kcsrnd: yes
<Kcsrnd> ugh
<dragon> chrgtr: thanks
<Whitor_> losher, just type it into a terminal window and see for yourself
<Kcsrnd> bad time to set up a new system for someone
<tkmr> kcsrnd: I managed to download the 9.10 beta from University of Utah's servers in about 5 minutes
<losher> Trizicus: It's not in my man pages either (hardy, 8.04) so you can't rely on it anyway...
<Trizicus> what do you mean you cant rely on it?
<Kcsrnd> yeah i'm not even downloading karmic
<tkmr> kcsrnd: updating a system?
<Kcsrnd> trying to set up jaunty for a friend
<Trizicus> kcsrnd: karmic is the only ubuntu version that works on my hw
<Keiya> You know what's fun?
<seidos> Kcsrnd: you could download it via torrent, see if it's faster
<Kcsrnd> downloading a bunch of stuff he'll use
<Keiya> Once /this/ storm calms down
<dragon> chrgtr: they're all 0 already.
<Ben64> he's not downloading an iso
<Ben64> he wants updates
<seidos> Ben64: ah
<dragon> chrgtr: maybe it was another powertop setting
<Keiya> Karmic'll come out for real.
<chrgtr> ...
<chrgtr> dragon: ...
<Keiya> And it'll be just as bad
<Ben64> i'm seeding the iso on torrent btw
<tkmr> kcsrnd: Ah. Yeah you'll probalby either have to download it really slowly, or wait a few days.
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Ben64> upload rate:    3102.1 kB/s
<Kcsrnd> i'll be all over karmic after the final release.. too much to do right now, can't test :(
<k4ide> anyone having any trouble with ubuntu repositories?
<chrgtr> dragon: then i have no clue
<DarsVaeda> oh i guess i found a fix, seems you can use the internal grub edit
<Ben64> k4ide: yes everyone
<Ali_nz> when i try to conect to a windows vpn nothing happens
<seidos> Ben64: rtorrent didn't compile for me, otherwise the server would be seeding
<Trizicus> kcsrnd: I thought you meant it is as in it's bad (even after final)
<Keiya> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DarsVaeda> will try this, hopefully works ...
<Ben64> seidos: i just use bittornado
<losher> Whitor_: either it's been ported (it does happen) or it's been aliased because people got used to calling it one name or the other. Man tracert appears to bring up the same man page as man traceroute on my hardy system.
<Trizicus> It's very stable for me as a matter of fact no problems w/ it
<dragon> chrgtr: alright, thanks for trying.
<Ali_nz> when i try to connect to a windows vpn nothing happsn
<stargate> whitor_: tracert is a windows function where as traceroute is the unix function if memory serves me right
<seidos> Ben64: gui?
<Ben64> seidos: they do have gui, but i'm using cli
<stefg> !info apt-p2p | everyone complaining about slow repos
<ubottu> everyone: apt-p2p (source: apt-p2p): apt helper for peer-to-peer downloads of Debian packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.5 (jaunty), package size 107 kB, installed size 624 kB
<seidos> Ben64: getting the 874kb download started on the server
<Ali_nz> anyone have any ideas?
<tkmr> DarsVaeda: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<seidos> this'll take awhile
<Whitor_> stargate, losher, tracert requires sudo to run.... traceroute does not. apparently they are not the same, thought they do the same thing.
<innomen> is there anyway to make pidgin beep to pc speaker instead of use a soundfile?
<Whitor_> though*
<seidos> that would be cool, torrent repositories :o
<Whitor_> if tracert were aliased to traceroute... it would behave the same way, no ?
<grturner> Whitor_, it should
<stargate> whitor_: where are you seeing tracert?
<grturner> stargate, he is talking about aliasing tracert to traceroute
<stargate> grturner: ah, he wants to alias it?
<grturner> would appear so
<Whitor_> stargate, type it into a termina
<Whitor_> l
<losher> Whitor_: dunno what to tell you. On my system, via a convoluted set of links, they end up pointing to the same binary:  ls -l /usr/bin/tracert.db  shows lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2008-08-14 21:08 /usr/bin/tracert.db -> traceroute.db*
<stargate> bah, my system must be so screwy, tracert wasn't working a min ago
<Whitor_> losher, I doubt the .db is the binary for tracert
<Trizicus> How do I list the loaded kernel modules (modprobe -l is a long list)?
<crescendo> When running update-initramfs and using an /etc/crypttab file, I get the following error: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for <my_device> -- what now?
<Pici> Trizicus: lsmod
<stefg> Trizicus: lsmod | less
<Whitor_> though, maybe it is ... no big deal... not  a problem... just curious why they behave differently
<Trizicus> thanks
<Trizicus> both of you :)
<Trizicus> "used by" 0 means what?
<Trizicus> not used at all?
<losher> Whitor_: Ah, in the man page, it says that tracert is equivalent to traceroute -I. Which accounts for the difference in behaviour...
<innomen> How do i remove a sound choice typically? Assuming i've found the choice box and it's asking me to browse to the sound i want?
<stargate> losher: Iwas just about to say that :P
<Whitor_> losher, oh. Nice! thanks very much
<losher> stargate: :-)
<Whitor_> Tnanks too stargate
<stargate> np whitor_ :P
 * JNSamuel is blind
<JNSamuel> PCM was muted.
 * JNSamuel cries.
<Nooneshere> Hello can someone help me please with wine?\
<flanders> If I have already installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my netbook, is it too late to encrypt both the /home and root partitions? (I have plenty of space to work with if I need to resize my partitions.)
<crescendo> When running update-initramfs and using an /etc/crypttab file, I get the following error: cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to determine cipher modules to load for <my_device> -- what now?
<stefg> flanders: any particular reason to encrypt the root-fs? you can have /tmp in a tmpfs, so it's gone after reboot and threr's not much secret about an open source OS
<grturner> netsplit
<Nooneshere> Anyone know whatregsvr32 and how ot use it on wine?
<Chun1> Anyone know why I can't seem to pipe the output of a python program? http://pastebin.com/m3a5fc299
<ikonia> crescendo: still struggling, that message seems to suggest that it can't work out what kernel/crypt modules to load
<tyler_d> howdy all!!
<redDEADresolve> any get pidgin video messaging working?
<flanders> stefg: I already set up /tmp as a tmpfs (stored on RAM disk).
<crescendo> ikonia, it's only a warning, so it might be okay.
<grturner> lol bot thought it was a flood
<ikonia> redDEADresolve: I didn't know it could to that to be honest
<ikonia> crescendo: Hmmm, it doesn't read like a warning, lets see how you get on
<Nooneshere> Does anyone know how to use regsvr32 on wine? Please?
<flanders> stefg: Two reasons. I like to try out new things (which helps for future issues) and I would like there to be no chance of anything being read by a stranger that might get physical access to my netbook/hardrive.
<redDEADresolve> ikonia, with the new release its supposed to be able to do video messaging now
<ikonia> redDEADresolve: I didn't think that release was in ubuntu yet though
<chrgtr> Nooneshere: what are you trying to do..
<sei> Hello, can someone help me install a file? I extracted the file to desktop typed (cd gyachi-1.1.71) but it says no such file or directory
<ikonia> sei: what are you trying to install ?
<redDEADresolve> ikonia, that might explain it. i thought 2.6.2 (included in karmic) was the newest release
<sei> ikonia gyachi-1.1.71
<chrgtr> sei, are you in your desktop
<ikonia> redDEADresolve: ahhh karmic discussion is in #ubuntu+1 - someone may know
<ikonia> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in jaunty
<Nooneshere> @ chrgtr i am trying to install a game on linux via wine
<sei> chrgtr what do you mean
<flanders> stefg: I already set up /tmp as a tmpfs (stored on RAM disk).
<chrgtr> are you using a terminal?
<flanders> stefg: Two reasons. I like to try out new things (which helps for future issues) and I would like there to be no chance of anything being read by a stranger that might get physical access to my netbook/hardrive.
<sei> chrgtr yes
<chrgtr> sei: type 'pwd'
<sei> chrgtr shows /home/username
<chrgtr> Nooneshere: there is probably a specific tutorial for your game
<flanders> stefg: I have successfully (to my own surprise, since it was very tricky) encrypted both root and /home partitions on openSUSE. But that is for my desktop. My netbook uses Ubuntu 9.04.
<chrgtr> sei: that is your home directory,
<chrgtr> sei, type ls
<redDEADresolve> hi
<Nooneshere> @ Chrgtr There isn't just on Winehq on that page
<Nooneshere> @ chrgtr http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17312
<sei> chrgtr it shows desktop pictures templates etc
<Nooneshere> Hi Phyrrus whats up?
<chrgtr> sei: yeh, so you desktop is in a folder in your home
<stefg> flanders: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=EncryptedSwapAndHomeUbuntu .... but i'd leave the basic OS unencrypted. There's not much secret about the code of 'ls'
<chrgtr> sei: type cd Desktop
<chrgtr> sei: you can use tab completion so you dont have to type in the whole name
<flanders> stefg: But personal / private data can leak into the root partition, even with an encrypted /home partition and a tmpfs /tmp
<crescendo> ikonia, it looks like I was able to mount the partition on boot, but I get thrown to a shell:  ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<chrgtr> sei: like, cd Des<tab> and it will complete the name of thefolder
<flanders> stefg: I understand that /boot has to rest on its own uncencrypted partition. This is for the kernels and initrd (initial ramdisks).
<ikonia> crescendo: sdb3 is an interesting name for a device mapper file ???
<crescendo> ikonia, of COURSE that doesn't exist, it SHOULD be /dev/mapper/sdb3_crypt - where do I change that?
<Nooneshere> @ chrgtr I'm guessing you don't know how?
<ikonia> crescendo: looks at your udev rules
<crescendo> ikonia, where are those?
<chrgtr> sei: oh, ls - lists the files in your current directory
<ikonia> crescendo: errrrr /etc/udev/rules.d I think
<flanders> stefg: Thanks for the link. All I could find were outdated articles, such as for Ubuntu 5 and 6.
<stefg> flanders: no... users have no rights to write outside their /home/username..
<crescendo> ikonia, should I chroot into the / of the actual partition?
<Barnabas> stefg, in /tmp
<crescendo> because, I assume those are packaged up by update-initramfs ?
<ikonia> crescendo: do'nt need to chroot, just mount it
<stefg> flanders: so no private data can leak out of your home other than /tmp and swap. And i don't think it's a secret which packages you have installed
<flanders> stefg: But logs and cron jobs do. And from there one could easily read the logs and pick up important filenames, as well as file location databases. (mlocate, for example, indexes all file systems.)
<puff> Is something going on with the repos?  I'm trying to install ant and it seems to get stuck at 0% [Waiting for headers]
<teopost> seraa
<Pici> !slow | puff
<ubottu> puff: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<puff> :ahas.
<Keiya> Hmm.
<puff> This reminds me of an idea I had a few years ago,m a torrent-based apt server.
<Keiya> I wonder if karmic's networking might be more stable...
<Keiya> puff: Wouldn't help me, torrents don't work here/
<stefg> flanders: ok... so encrypt /var as well... but all the bin stuff should stay as is IMHO
<puff> That is, centralized key server and decentralized, torrent-based package server.
<leaf-sheep> Pici: Add !slow to topic?
<Keiya> The university network breaks /all/ trackers
<puff> Keiya: Yeah, well if torrents were used more often for such purposes, there'd be more pressure to allow them.
<Keiya> I dunno that it's deliberate.
<puff> Probably.
<Keiya> I mean, from what I've heard (I dun' use 'em) limewire/frostwire and kin work fine
<crescendo> ikonia, it doesn't look like anything out of the ordinary in /etc/udev/rules.d - two files, 1 readme
<grturner> the only issue i've ever had with frostwire was it didnt close when youde click on the close button, but that was a setting problem
<joeyeye_> How do I fix missing mp3 codec information from mp3 files ? I have some mp3 content that plays under windoze, but the same files (some of them) show no audio codec information ...
<Pupeno> How do I make grep match "failed" or "error"?
<Keiya> grturner: Right, but why block bittorrent trackers and not those?
<ikonia> crescendo: in the readme it says /lib/udev/rules.d/
<grturner> Keiya, what do you mean by that?
<Keiya> And they don't block actual bittorrent traffic, either, just trackers don't work
<Keiya> So... I dunno.
<grturner> who is doing the blocking?
<crescendo> ikonia, oh, wow... lots more in there. What am I looking for?
<talntid> All of the sudden I can't resolve names on the local network. what failed?
<ikonia> crescendo: device mapper
<richiejenkins> Hi, can someone please help me with this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8041790#post8041790
<crescendo> KERNEL=="device-mapper",        NAME="mapper/control"
<tyler_d> talntid: dns
<talntid> bind9?
<Keiya> I guess something like a distributed apt mirror would work pretty well with dht-tracker and peerex
<tyler_d> talntid: you need to check resolv.conf as well possibly do a dns clean
<Keiya> (I can grab, say, the OO.o ISOs fine using those methods)
<Keiya> grturner: University
<leaf-sheep> richiejenkins: Error! Ubuntu 9.06 does not exist! </halt>
<richiejenkins> 9.6 then!
<richiejenkins> xD
<stefg> !jaunty
<g0tcha> hey guys, in ubutn 9.04 on the top right, if i click on it it gives me an option to setup VPN, but its greyed out
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<g0tcha> anyone know why?
<grturner> Keiya, i imagine it would depend from university to university... but theres always a way around. setup a proxy and you have a fix right there
<Keiya> grturner: Uh...
 * Keiya is confused
<fbianconi> Pupeno grep "failed\|error"
<Keiya> I know how to get around it if I want to, I'm just... never mind.
<coz_> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<leaf-sheep> g0tcha: You lack packages -- is my guess.
<tyler_d> g0tcha: you are missing the network-manager-vpn application?
<leaf-sheep> !vpn | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<computerquip> I tried Upgrading to the 9.10 distro. The screen is frozen apparently, should I force quit it?
<AstroEl> !rm /
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm /
<grturner> Keiya, i guess you're discussing the policy of it, rather than the actual act of blocking the traffic?
<AstroEl> :p
<ikonia> AstroEl: what are you doing ?#
<computerquip> !rm
<AstroEl> !rm -r /
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nicholas_> Hi, I'm looking for a kind of user logging system, which can help me create/give an overview of SSH loging and SFTP logings _without_ I have to look through raw logs? Know any?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rm -r /
<AstroEl> i'm playing around ikonia :p
<ikonia> AstroEl: stop that please
<g0tcha> thanks
<Keiya> grturner: No, I only mentioned it because the idea of a bittorrent-like apt came up.
<AstroEl> :p
<richiejenkins> can someone please help me with the following - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8041790#post8041790
 * Keiya shrugs
<Keiya> Just, never mind.
<ikonia> AstroEl: this isn't a play channel, and it's certainly not for putting dangerous commands in the public domain
<leaf-sheep> richiejenkins: Try looking if your hardware came up.
<ro986> DONT run rm -R /
<leaf-sheep> !ati | richiejenkins
<ubottu> richiejenkins: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> AstroEl: I'm not laughing - I'm serious - stop
<tyler_d> nicholas_: what exactly are you looking at?
<puff> Anyone have experience with jogl?  Are thre any known issues with jogl on ubuntu?
<Ripp> Hi, I'm trying to import my mp3s from my NTFS file system using Amaroq..
<stefg> nicholas_: i don't know one but would recommend #ubuntu-server for that question
<tyler_d> nicholas_: you could grep for the relevant information and just do a quick little bash one-liner to gather the information and sort it out for you
<richiejenkins> leaf-sheep i'll check i out
<Ripp> Whhere should it be listed under?
<Ripp> under /mnt?
<tyler_d> Ripp: media
<Ripp> the ntfs?
<Ripp> ok
<computerquip> Update Manager cannot apparently download the rele?ase notes so it errors out
<nicholas_> tyler_d, I want to gather information about multiple users' log-in activity (it's for a school, and we wan't to check how much the server is being used).
<tyler_d> Ripp: if you have problems further get gparted
<stargate> gonna try the switch to grub2, wish me luck ^_^
<nicholas_> stefg,  good idea!
<Ripp> Good call
<tyler_d> nicholas_: need.more.information ie. are you just doing a cat /path/to/dir/filename.log and sorting through it?
<dustsnow> Could update from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Keiya> (nnn, why is the whole collection of apt mirrors so overloaded? Needs more capacity.)
<Ali_nz> how do I install a package?
<tyler_d> nicholas_: are you doing du -s on a specific dir?
<Ali_nz> I have expanded it
<LjL> Ali_nz: you have what?
<LjL> !software > Ali_nz    (Ali_nz, see the private message from ubottu)
<stargate> !slow | Keiya
<ubottu> Keiya: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<qualidafia> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<grturner> !slow | grturner
<ubottu> grturner, please see my private message
<grturner> hee hee
<RussellAlan> how to remove konqueror?
<stargate> :P grturner
<grturner> i pissed off ubotto
<Ali_nz> LjL: yeah i read that
<Keiya> stargate: Um, I know.
<RussellAlan> or set default browser in graphical
<crescendo> ikonia, maybe my initial mounting of the disk prior to running update-initramfs caused this?
<computerquip> To remove konqueror you have to remove kdebase I believe.....
<Keiya> I was just complaining we need more capacity to handle spikes like this :P
<crescendo> Keiya, use apt-p2p instead
<Ali_nz> LjL: yeah i read that but it doesnt seem to apply to what I have (a directory with RealVNC expanded)
<shoss> how do i fix failed repositories?
<ikonia> crescendo: possibly, I've not done root encyption for a while so I'm quite rusty
<nicholas_> tyler_d, I'm only interested in login dates. I can get the latest from SSH sessions with last log, otherwise I've tried to resort to grep'ing from auth.log, but due to the fact, that it's rotated once in a while, I can wrap a script around it properly (I wish to automate it later).
<nicholas_> lastlog*
<luckyray> is anyone familiar with the honeypot honeyd by neil provos
<Ali_nz> LjL: I think I need to go to something like ./install ?
<Keiya> crescendo: apt-p2p? /is/ there such a thing?
<LjL> Ali_nz: that is not a "package"
<alazyworkaholic> What's a command to force a complete & total wipe of my hard drive when I'm told it's now read only?
<nicholas_> can't*
<nicholas_> :-)
<Ali_nz> LjL: ahh - shows how much i know
<crescendo> Keiya: yes.  apt-cache search apt-p2p
<ikonia> alazyworkaholic: I suggest you do it from a livecd so your hard disk is not in use
<ikonia> alazyworkaholic: a tool such as gparted is easy to use
<alazyworkaholic> ikonia: I'm already there.
<LjL> Ali_nz: can't you use one of the VNC software that is actually in the repositories instead?
<LjL> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Ali_nz> I have got a file called vncinstall? ./install vncinstall?
<Ali_nz> LjL: I could, but I know realVNC much better
<alazyworkaholic> GParted & the new Disk Utility with 9.10 beta just give error messages saying the disk is read only.
<LjL> Ali_nz, there are no universal instructions for installing random stuff from the web - doesn't it come with a readme file?
<shoss> how do i fix failed repositories?
<RussellAlan> I went to KPackage (kde obviosuly) and i think i installed more for knoquerer i'd like to wipe it with terminal
<stefg>  !karmic | alazyworkaholic
<ubottu> alazyworkaholic: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alazyworkaholic> ikonia: I'm looking for something a little more brute force hackish command to tell the OS to totally wipe the drive no matter what it says.
<Keiya> crescendo: I'm on Windows now, because Ubuntu fails utterly at wifi for me (It connects fine, but for some reason when it's not on a wire it loses the ability to get out of the lan. >_>)
<Keiya> I'll look when I'm back in my room though
<ikonia> alazyworkaholic: why ?? why do you need something "hackish" - just use the correct tools, such as gparted
<computerquip> That usually isn't Ubuntu's fault.
<steffan> Ali_nz: It will have a INSTALL or README file, read that.
<Ali_nz> it says % ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin
<hannibal_> what is that sw for install ati driver?
<Ali_nz> i did that
<LjL> Ali_nz: then type sudo ./vncinstall /usr/local/bin
<stargate> if Imanage to bjork my computer with this grub2 install, i am gonn cry
<kevliu> Hi, can someone give me a hand with this? http://www.pastebin.org/32847
<alazyworkaholic> ikonia: I'd love to, but they don't work. I think my ssd may have gone bad so I was wondering if there's some way to completely reset it to see if it responds at all.
<LjL> alazyworkaholic: man dd
<Ali_nz> ok, so i did that, but now what?
<ikonia> kevliu: a.) this is ubuntu support - not scripting support b.) you are meant to do your school work on your own
<LjL> Ali_nz: now it's probably installed, i guess?
<Ali_nz> LjL: yeah but how to run it?
<kevliu> I figured Ubuntu people would know classpaths and pathnames the best, no?
<steffan> kevliu: ##linux is a more general support channel (but still asking questions like that is obviously homework).
<LjL> Ali_nz: i haven't a clue.
<ikonia> kevliu: classnames and path names are nothing to do with ubuntu
<LjL> Ali_nz: but the instructions will cover that, no?
<Ali_nz> LjL: would I need to cd to usr/local/bin?
<ikonia> kevliu: join a c channel
<LjL> Ali_nz: probably not, it'll be in thepath
<Keiya> Oh, wait...
<Keiya> I doubt many people using apt-p2p have the amd64 packages :/
<Ali_nz> so maybe just type vncviewer
<Weirdo_> hello
<Weirdo_> I was so frightened by the floodbot lol xD
<crescendo> ikonia, still no luck:  same error; ALERT! /dev/mapper/sdb3 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<Ali_nz> well when I type that I get "vncviewer: error while loading shared libaries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory
<alazyworkaholic> LjL: dd? I just read the man & info pages & sorry, I don't see how that'll help. I also can't mount the disk.
<kevliu> Guys, I'm just asking if it has something to do with a symbolic link or a path name I'm not setting up correctly.
<kevliu> To me, that's a Linux/Ubuntu issue.
<LjL> alazyworkaholic: dd can easily write a lot of zeros over a device. you said you wanted to wipe it, it'll do that.
<kevliu> This is not asking people to do my homework for me.
<ikonia> crescendo: let me see what I can find, device mapper with crytop works different than what I'd consider standard device mapper functions
<hashbrowns> could someone help me troubleshoot my sound problem?  I've tried a few guides and none of them have worked for me.
<LjL> alazyworkaholic: it certainly won't let you munt it, though. you really can't mount a disk that has been wiped clean.
<ikonia> kevliu: it is - you're failing schoolwork and want some help - it's not an ubuntu issue so this isn't the right channel
<steffan> !sound | hashbrowns
<ubottu> hashbrowns: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crescendo> ikonia, thanks a ton.
<steffan> hashbrowns: you've followed that?
<talntid> ok, wierdest thing ever.
<talntid> i can't use the "r" key
<ikonia> crescendo: isn't there a map file in the initramfs that device mapper uses (I'm not %100) ?
<foey> Hello, I've just logged onto my box via ssh and it says 3 packages can be upgraded. Whats the command to install?
<alazyworkaholic> LjL: thanks, but won't the disk have to be mounted?
<hashbrowns> steffan: doing that now
<jrib> !apt | foey
<ubottu> foey: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<talntid> can't copy/paste anything with "r" in it, it gets stripped... can't type any command with "r" in it.... ideas?
<yancho> hi i have a hdd which is 8.5 (Where i have my ubuntu) but now tis filled up and i have anoter partitions which has other free space .. is it possible without screwing up the system that i make biger my ubuntu partiion please?
<LjL> alazyworkaholic: to use dd on it? no. actually, it should most definitely *not* be mounted.
<foey> jrib : I've tried apt-get upgrade but it just updates the list.
<Barnabas> talntid, faulty keyboard
<Barnabas> ?
<steffan> hashbrowns: okay
<richiejenkins> Needing help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8041955#post8041955
<talntid> Barnabas: npo
<jrib> foey: no it doesn't.  That's what 'apt-get update' does.  Did you read about the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<kevliu> ikonia, thank you for being a supportive member.
<kevliu> And I'm not exactly "failling" school.
<kevliu> This is an honest pathname or symbolic link problem that I am not getting.
<ikonia> kevliu: it's not about being supportive, it's about following the channel topic
<crescendo> ikonia, I'd imagine so... should I extract it the whole initramfs to find it, or...?
<ikonia> kevliu: your message said you are failing a part of your class, your words not mine
<kevliu> I don't want to waste time arguing with you ikonia.
<Barnabas> richiejenkins, try two commands and let us know the output
<kevliu> If you think it is inappropriate, please ignore my request.
<ikonia> crescendo: it wouldn't hurt to check as I'm working from memory so can't be sure
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep vendor
<ikonia> kevliu: no - please don't ask, it's not ontopic for the channel
<foey> jrib : Sorry, I must be getting confused with update and upgrade! I was typing in update! Thanks :-)
<kevliu> I am failing a test case.
<kevliu> 2 out of 100 test cases I am failing.
<richiejenkins> Barnabas Ok
<kevliu> ikonia, please ignore me.
<Pici> kevliu: #bash or the proper #channel for that language is the best place to ask, it is offtopic for #ubuntu though.
<kusanagi_> hi, im trying to upgrade my netbook to 9.01. Ive got / in hda (4Gb) and /home in hdb. It says I lack free space in /. Is there anyway i can put some folders from / to my hdb so have enough space in /? (for example /share or /var/cache/apt)
<ikonia> kevliu: it's not a problem if you don't ask - it's that simepl
<steffan> !rules | kevliu
<ubottu> kevliu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crescendo> ikonia, well, that begs the question. How would I repackage said files if I don't use update-initramfs?
<kevliu> How am I being rude here?
<ikonia> crescendo: mkinitramfs
<jrib> kevliu: you have a programming question, this isn't the right channel
<kevliu> This isn't a programming question.
<kevliu> It is a pathname/symbolic link question.
<ikonia> kevliu: enough now - this is the wrong channel - you have been given the right channels to check
<hashbrowns> lspci -v | less
<jrib> kevliu: it is.  You have C code and you are asking why it doesn't do what you want
<hashbrowns> woops wrong window
<stefg> !ot | kevliu
<kevliu> I am asking this in the C channel.
<ubottu> kevliu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<richiejenkins> @Barnabas Sent you a PM
<jrib> kevliu: this is #ubuntu, not ##c
<Ali_nz> ok, let see if I can fix a diff problem. I want to connect Ubuntu to a VPN. I have added the VPN in gnome, but nothing happens when I click on it
<Ali_nz> what should happen?
<kevliu> Why all the hostility?
<valentine> ok i need help here.
<kevliu> I thought this was a friendly support group for LInux/UNIX problems.
<valentine> someone please help me
<Hadi> Help me , ! i installed vista over ubuntu and Suddenly ubuntu disappeared from boot window
<kevliu> And what I have is a genuine Linux/UNIX problem.
<ikonia> kevliu: the topic is ubuntu issues - not generic linux and c programming
<jrib> kevliu: there's no hostility, I'm just telling you this is the wrong place for your question but you insist on arguing...
<stefg> kevliu: because you're just adding noise to a busy channel
<valentine> lol that's dumb..
<valentine> listen
<kevliu> Then if you don't know the answer, just ignore.
<valentine> ubuntu won't update.
<kevliu> I was only going to ask once and wait for a response, if any.
<valentine> why?
<leaf-sheep> kevliu: Because you lacks motivation and does not pay attention in class and are too lazy to learn.
<FloodBot2> valentine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yancho> hi i have a hdd which is 8.5 (Where i have my ubuntu) but now tis filled up and i have anoter partitions which has other free space .. is it possible without screwing up the system that i make bigger my ubuntu partiion please? - sory i cannot google because firefox cannot load due to no space
<valentine> hey flood bot...everyone else is flodding.
<leaf-sheep> !slow | valentine
<ubottu> valentine: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<valentine> it won't update with the cd either.
<geirha> yancho: Moving your homedir to the other drive may be an option
<leaf-sheep> valentine: Nobody is flooding here. It is fast traffic. :o
<Hadi> Help me , ! i installed vista over ubuntu and Suddenly ubuntu disappeared from boot window
<geirha> !home | yancho
<ubottu> yancho: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jrib> !grub | Hadi
<ubottu> Hadi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<stefg> yancho: first try to make some room with sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<valentine> so can you help me update this relase to jaunty?
<leaf-sheep> !upgrading | valentine
<ubottu> valentine: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jrib> valentine: FloodBot is just asking you to collect your thoughts and ask your (detailed) question on a single line
<alazyworkaholic> LjL: oh, ok thanks for the info. I'm sorry, I'm having trouble making sense of the dd command from the man page. I'm hoping it'll work because I ran badblocks on it & there were none. My best shot would be "sudo dd if=0 of=/dev/sda" but I think I'm missing something.
<yancho> phew thanks stefg - i have soem breathing space now :)
<louis_> How do I find on ubuntu the path the documentation says is supposed to be: /$HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<Alien_Freak> has anyone installed trac-git on an Ubuntu server?
<leaf-sheep> valentine: Best to do it in few days because the Ubuntu servers are taking heavy traffic hits and that mean you won't be able to upgrade right away.  It'll be longest day.  Best to wait out few days. :o
<jrib> !anyone | Alien_Freak
<ubottu> Alien_Freak: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * genii ponders if=0
<darknezz> i had a easy question... i know this is the ubuntu channel but someone might know.... i got a new ipod and i have owned one before but always used rockbox. its the ipod classic and i started adding songs and most work... but when I try and add the album in rainbows by radiohead... it would not work... i downloaded it from the website when they where giving it away in 2007... do you think it will not play because of the DRM or is it
<darknezz>  rhythm box? (songbird didnt detect new IPOD)
<stefg> yancho: you need to pastebin things, so you need a browser
<yancho> ok now stefg  .. i have 400mb
<valentine> that's just jacked ..i just want to upgrade from the cd...why can't i just do that easy and simple?
<jason__> hallo
<valentine> hallo....was ist los?
<louis_> How do I find on ubuntu the path the documentation says is supposed to be: /$HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<jrib> valentine: what are you upgrading exactly?
<lizzzy> Hey, I'm having the "hda-intel audio problem" for weeks now and tried every trick in the book. I can't seem to get it right. Someone help me?
<valentine> 8.10
<jrib> valentine: to 9.04?
<valentine> yes.
<jrib> !who | valentine
<ubottu> valentine: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stefg> yancho: put up sudo fdisk -l to pastebin
<leaf-sheep> valentine: Oh you have CD, then yeah you can do that.  I'm assuming that you want to upgrade it via Internet as most people would do.
<jrib> valentine: you need to use the alternate cd
<stefg> !paste | yancho
<ubottu> yancho: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<louis_> I want to edit the file but how do i find it if its in a diff location?
<valentine> and it's annoying cuz it dont work.
<geirha> valentine: The regular ubuntu cd doesn't have room for both the live session and packages
<readonlz> what is the channel for ubuntu 9.10
<valentine> jason__ hallo Was ist los?
<Pici> readonlz: #ubuntu+1
<alazyworkaholic> lizzzy: what version do you use? I had a lot of sound issues with 9.04 but the last time I tried 9.10 sound worked much better - especially with skype.
<guntbert> !de | valentine
<ubottu> valentine: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<darknezz> valentine: i found that you have to update all the packages before updating to new version... or else it will mess up
<valentine> no no... geira i just want to keep the Crap ui have on my pc..and just upgrade to jaunty from intrepid.
<valentine> lol ubottu i speak englisch.
<valentine> well darknezz it's is jacked up..badly.
<valentine> i just want to upgrade.
<vincentpsp2> join #ubuntu-fr
<geirha> valentine: Oh, so you want to install the newer version over the old, but keep your home folder?
<louis_> Okay I'm trying to follow this guide: http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/lA4qecuC6Lc/How+install+setup+TightVNC+Debian+Ubuntu+Tutorial
<darknezz> valentine: jacked up?
<talntid> ok, so, lowercase r and s don't work. if i use shift they do. what the heck? also if i copy/paste something with lowercase r or s, it strips those.
<valentine> yea geira..i just want to keep all my stuff..and upgrade...and it wont let me do it fromt he net..but i have the cd.
<lizzzy> alazyworkaholic: 9.04. Hasn't there been a fix found yet?
<alazyworkaholic> Does anyone understand "dd" well enough to tell it to send 0's to sda, ignoring any errors? I can't make much sense of the man page. Does "sudo dd if=0 of=/dev/sda" approach being correct?
<MoonlitFate> Would be a good idea to install the ATI Proprietary Drivers?  Do, I actually need them for anything, or is the one that Ubuntu comes with just fine?  I'm asking because I want to see if I can play any sort of 3_D game. : )
<geirha> valentine: Won't let you do it from the net? how so?
<louis_> but @ this command i get stumped its empty or it doesn't exist:   nano /$HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<yancho> stefg : http://pastebin.com/m7a1d2da1
<ciderpunx> alazyworkaholic: /dev/zero
<ciderpunx> ;-)
<stefg> alazyworkaholic: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda to zero the drive
<coz_> MoonlitFate,   I am going to asume  they would be the same for  compiz running    ....    Compiz requires at least a Radeon 7000 (or M6). From the 7000 to the X1950, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. All cards newer than the X1950 must use the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<alazyworkaholic> lizzzy: Dunno. I just lived with having to quit games, enter sound preferences, click around, then restart...
<valentine> oh and another thing...when you do have the new versiopn...and you install the sound driver thingy's....for that musik box thingy...it keeps saying get codecs..even tho i already have them..that's abug..and how so?? it just spent 6 hours trying to upgrade..and it Fick's up half way through.
<ciderpunx> yeh, you want to be a bit careful doing that!
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk, ciderpunx, stefg, Thanks.
<ciderpunx> are u encrypting?
<darknezz> valentine: and when i was talking about updating packages i didn't mean of all programs you have installed but just the Ubuntu updates.
<valentine> it won't do that either darknezz....how can i just use the cd to just upgrade without losing my shiza? lol
<solistic> just trying to upgrade to 9.10 and getting "W:Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch"? What how to cicumvent this? Any ideas?
<bzrk> valentine: use the cd as repository in your apt sources.list
<valentine> yea solistic..i have the same problem.
<thiebaude> !9.10 | solistic
<ubottu> solistic: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stefg> yancho: hmm, ok... so where do you have more space for linux?
<darknezz> valentine: sorry not 100% sure
<valentine> i want to fully upgrade...from cd...
<readonlz> ok, this is a question regarding 9.10 but since that channeil is kinda inactive, and i-m sure that this happened to someone before - after the upgrade i cannot boot into my os because it says that my filesystem is read only. how can I stop that?
<foey> I'm using ssh to connect to my box and just downloading the latest beta of ubuntu via wget. If I leave the terminal (Close the ssh connection) will it stop and log me out?
<valentine> this is the first time i have ever seen this happen...and ubuntu is starting to run like windows.
<alazyworkaholic> ciderpunx: no, I think my (new) ssd's toast, even though badblocks gave an all clear. the dd command gave: dd: opening `/dev/sda': Read-only file system
<yancho> stefg,   no idea . gotta use grub i think best ey?
<geirha> valentine: You need the alternative cd if you want to upgrade using the CD. As explained in !upgrade. The regular CD does NOT contain packages (well some, but very few)
<darknezz> i had a easy question... i know this is the ubuntu channel but someone might know.... i got a new ipod and i have owned one before but always used rockbox. its the ipod classic and i started adding songs and most work... but when I try and add the album in rainbows by radiohead... it would not work... i downloaded it from the website when they where giving it away in 2007... do you think it will not play because of the DRM or is it
<darknezz>  rhythm box? (songbird didnt detect new IPOD)
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda
<MoonlitFate> coz_: Hm, I see.  Well, I have an older ATI card-- FireGL 8800, but the drivers for it on the ATI website are from 2006, and I'm not sure if I would need them or not. ._. To be honest, I'm kind of afraid to install them-- if my system died that would be epic fail.
<sebsebseb> hi
<valentine> but i dont want to lost my stuff.
<thiebaude> hey
<marcellus> valentine: apt-get clean   will delete downloaded archives and possibly give you some space
<valentine> and it will go bye bye if i do that.
<ciderpunx> alazyworkaholic: yuk.
<valentine> danke!! marc.
<sebsebseb> MoonlitFate: ok I just joined,  but  ATI issues aye?  what's yours?
<coz_> MoonlitFate,   then I suggest going to #compiz channel and talking with eighther adamk   ..whom I strongly suggest ...or  soreau
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk: thanks, that gave me: "mount: can't find /dev/sda in /ect/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<jose> ola
<coz_> MoonlitFate,  both of whom especiall adamk  wil know the best approach for ati cards   I am strickly nvidia
<stefg> yancho: grub is the bootloader, has nohing to do with that... honestly speaking your partition layout is a mess. are all of these windows partitions necessary?
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: check where you mounted the drive and use that location instead of /dev/sda then
<jose> hello
<sebsebseb> MoonlitFate: ATI  cards can be a problem in 9.04
<valentine> marcellus.....Nichts!
<MoonlitFate> coz_: Oh, okay.  :3
<valentine> nothing
<coz_> MoonlitFate,  i would suggest waiting for about an hour or so because adamk is coming home from work
<yancho> stefg yeah they are a tragidy .. but have installed ubunt uafter al the windows
<jose> hijo puta
<Mka> !upgrade>Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<ashmew2> !upgrade>ashmew2
<ubottu> ashmew2, please see my private message
<stefg> yancho: can't you backup to some external drive and rethink your partitions?
<valentine> looks like i have no choice but to do the windows thing..and re-muff-k'n boot....everything.
<guntbert> !askthebot | Mka, ashmew2
<ubottu> Mka, ashmew2: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<yancho> that i think is the best solution stefg
<crescendo> Is there an updated guide for this?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyEncryptedRootWithInstaller
<ashmew2> guntbert: I read that in the PM , did that first time
<foey> I'm using ssh to connect to my box and just downloading the latest beta of ubuntu via wget. If I leave the terminal (Close the ssh connection) will it stop and log me out?
<readonlz> how to prevent the 'read only file system' error on booting?
<NobodyzZero> Hello.
<readonlz> how to prevent the 'read only file system' error on booting?
<ashmew2> !repeat | readonlz
<hashbrowns> steffan: still here?
<ubottu> readonlz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<guntbert> !9.10 | readonlz
<ubottu> readonlz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<darknezz> :( no help here... will find a more appropriate channel.
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk: that's the strange part. I'm looking at Disk Utility (in karmic) & it detected the ssd & tells me it's at /dev/sda. There's /sda1, /sda2...etc. shouldn't /dev/sda be correct? I'm pretty sure that where the 1st disk is mounted with a live usb.
<sebsebseb> darknezz: help with what? I only joined here a little while ago
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: automount should be under /media i think
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: check with mount
<puff> My screen brightness keeps dropping, what the heck?
<readonlz> alazyworkaholic: can you restate your problem, it looks similar to mine
<lizzzy> So,I uninstalled pulseaudio and audio seems to work but not all the players.
<valentine> ok thanx for the help...i give up..i didnt come to ubuntu linux..for the windows nightmares.
<leaf-sheep> puff: Power Options -- It's dropping because you're idling or similar.
<guntbert> foey: yes
<sebsebseb> valentine: what's your problem
<foey> gunbert : thanks.
<sebsebseb> valentine: I only joined here a little while ago,   but something Windows and Ubuntu,  Grub issue?
<valentine> stupid arsch ubuntu won't upgrade.
<hashbrowns> I'm trying to troubleshoot my sound problems by following the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but I've run into a problem because my codec isn't in the alsa version I'm using.  What do I do?
<valentine> no
<guntbert> valentine: please keep polite, don't swear
<valentine> sebsebseb:..it won't let me upgrade linux.
<valentine> sorry
<lizzzy> I'm having sound problems too :(
<stefg> !intelhda | hashbrowns
<ubottu> hashbrowns: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<sebsebseb> valentine: ok which version are you on?
<valentine> sebsebseb:8.10
<ashmew2> !anger | ashmew2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anger
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: that was probably a bad idea to remove pulse audio
<thiebaude> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: No. Amarok works fine now.
<sebsebseb> valentine: ok well  not much point upgrading 8.10 now to 9.04,  with  9.10  just round the corner on October 29th the release date
<valentine> damn everyone here speaks german lol.
<guntbert> ashmew2: you were ask to investigate with the bot only in PM, not in the channel please
<valentine> no no..i have to upgrade right away. sebsebseb:
<guntbert> asked
<darknezz> any good resources to learn more terminal commands???
<ashmew2> yeah sorry my bad
<Mka> readonlz: what's your problem again?
<valentine> sebsebseb:this version acting dumb.
<lizzzy> But flashplayer audio and songbird stopped playing (even with pulseaudio).
<sebsebseb> valentine: plus one of the main advantages for 9.10 is default  Ext4 support :)  not for upgrades though
<sebsebseb> valentine: ok what's the problem with 8.10?
<ashmew2> omg Ext4 !! :D
<lizzzy> sebsebseb But flashplayer audio and songbird stopped playing (even with pulseaudio).
<valentine> starting to act like winblows xp.
<thiebaude> hmm
<sebsebseb> valentine: How so?
<readonlz> Mka: upon booting it says my file system is read onyl, and that it cannot remove /forcefsck and won-t boot
<valentine> won't upgrade upgrades...wont' do jack daniels.
<valentine> sebsebseb: just laughs at me..and goes...well....i guess your screw3d..lol.
<elfen> hi
<sebsebseb> valentine: you need to be more specific, that could mean many differnet things
<bzrk> readonlz: sounds like its remounting readonly because of defective harddisk
<sebsebseb> !details |  valentine
<ubottu> valentine: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk: the disk isn't mounted & I can't mount it. /mount is empty.
<lnxmad> ubuntu is being stupid
<lnxmad> locking up
<valentine> it wont let me upgrade the distro..it wont let me download updates..it wont do anything...
<lnxmad> sick of i
<lnxmad> it
<Mka> readonlz: so you are booting another system now?
<FloodBot2> lnxmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<readonlz> Mka: livecd
<guntbert> readonlz: #ubuntu+1 is in no way inactive - why don't you ask there?
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: check for accessibility of the disk with fdisk /dev/sda
<sebsebseb> lnxmad: locking up how so?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I have installed ION3Plus as explained on the official site (and not from repositories). It works fine. I only need to make it an option in gdm. Thanks
<lnxmad> gdm
<valentine> sebsebseb: and obviously there's nothing wrong with my net.
<lnxmad> not responding
<leaf-sheep> !slow | valentine
<ubottu> valentine: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<lnxmad> xchat happens to be the only app still responding
<readonlz> guntbert: i wrote my question a couple of times there, nobody responded, i figured this is surely not a new problem so i tred here as well
<leaf-sheep> valentine: Keep in mind, the Karmic BETA was released yesterday.
<valentine> i'm not torrenting crap..i keep telling you...i just want to upgrade from the cd.. sebsebseb:..and leaf sheep..i ain't beta'n nothing..till it's final.
<Mka> readonlz: try to mount your ubuntu partition and pastebin me the contents of /etc/fstab
<bzrk> valentine: i told you already cou can add the cd as repository in the sources.list
<valentine> to all that pay'n attention: i dont want to lose anything..i
<hashbrowns> stefg: opening ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz as the guide says yields a file I cannot read.
<valentine> it tried that bzrk..
<sebsebseb> valentine: you can try another mirror for the 9.04 upgrade
<valentine> it's laughing at me.
<valentine> how bout you guy's just take over.and do it yourselves??
<sebsebseb> valentine: system > administration  > software sources  and change it in there some where
<readonlz> Mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2bf99537
<Mka> readonlz: ok
<Madwill> hi
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk: what am I looking for there? I tried "fdisk /dev/sda" & I'm not able to write the partition table...Unable to read /dev/sda"
<Keiffer> does anyone know if corel and/pr photoshop run well in ubuntu with wine?
<valentine> someone do remote acc..for me? but not screw up my stuff?
<bzrk> alazyworkaholic: your drive isnt recognized then, check your cabling and bios settings plus the dmesg on bootup whether it gets recognized at all
<marcellus> alazyworkaholic: fdisk -l
<sebsebseb> valentine: you can also burn your self a 9.04 CD and do a clean install,  after backing up data
<snek> Keiffer you can run Photoshop CS1 without problems by using Wine.. CS2 probably also works, not sure about CS3 or CS4 though
<Madwill> if i use virtual screen like the one we can see in ubuntu demos, can i set some screenRecording codec to record a  firefox session, and have like 4 different sessions where i record 4 different video to 4 different filename(the computer is a 8 core xeon it can handle it)
<Madwill> cs2 works real fine
<Madwill> cs3 not at all
<valentine> fick das..lol..i aint backing up crap..i shouldnt have to..this is linux..and that's the point of coming to the "better side"
<Mka> readonlz: you seem to have two hard drives. pastebin me the contents of menu.lst
<alazyworkaholic> bzrk: It's a netbook, so cabling shouldn't be a problem. I know the BIOS still detects the drive since when I boot from the usb booting from P-1800xzy (disk name) is still an option.
<Madwill> the last version of GIMP is incredible Thos
<sebsebseb> valentine: no OS is 100% perfect
<valentine> sebsebseb: but better than windows.
<valentine> that's for dang sure.
<readonlz> Mka: yes, i have two. the menu list is exactly the same as before upgrading, only the kernel number is different
<maxster2> howdy
<Mka> readonlz: in the mean time, you can remove the forcefsck file
<sebsebseb> valentine: also whatever OS your running you should be backing up really if you got important stuff, since hard disks can just fail
<valentine> sebsebseb: will the new version support the ipod touch?
<alazyworkaholic> marcellus: fdisk -l gives me nothing at all. The console just goes down a line.
<readonlz> Mka: where is it supposed to be? because i don/t have that file :S
<koh_> Have any Android users in here?
<maxster2> anyone knows why I cant get netboot images for 9.04 or 9.10?
<sebsebseb> valentine: also having a seperate home partition makes reinstalling or even distro hopping easier
<losher> alazyworkaholic: you've been struggling with this for days now, haven't you. Do you have to use Karmic? Mixing suspect hardware with a buggy OS isn't helping you debug at all...
<guntbert> valentine: please stop that swearing - even in german
<valentine> i hate windows.....period.
<valentine> sorry.
<Keiffer> snek, thanks. i think i'll stikc to VMs...
<sebsebseb> !home |  valentine
<ubottu> valentine: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<stefg> alazyworkaholic: you just zero'ed the drive ... no partition table, so no output
<JV13R> Escriba el texto aquí....HOLA
<hashbrowns> stefg: opening ALSA-Configuration.txt.gz as the guide says yields a file I cannot read.
<Mka> readonlz: I thought you said earlier that it was there you cannot remove it
<sebsebseb> !es |  JV13R
<ubottu> JV13R: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Keiya> valentine: You hate windows? Wow... I'll keep glass away from you then
<readonlz> Mka: no, that is what the boot error says. Read only file system. cannot remove /forcefsck
<stefg> hashbrowns: i don't know what you mean, but that seems a permission problem... try sudo
<valentine> ubottu..i know how to do that stuff...it's just that...i should'nt have to... and keiya..i hate windows xp vista..anything bill gates...cept xbox.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Keiya: heh I guess
<ChewyGals> ?
<DoctorD> hy all :)
<lizzzy> Well, how do I find out if it if my audio device is 3stack or 6stack?
<sebsebseb> valentine: ubottu is not a person, it is a computer program
<todell3> yoooooooooooooo
<lizzzy> lol @ valentine
<valentine> oh..i didnt know that..it doesnt say.
<valentine> i dont come into these things.
<todell3> you love this
<Mka> readonlz: then it's "~/mountpoint/forcefsck"
<lizzzy> "these things"????
<sebsebseb> valentine: well it can say if I tell it to tell you for example
<louis_> where is the vnc xstartup file I need to edit TightVNC for KDE?
<hashbrowns> stefg: i did sudo but i used nano to open it and it said converted from mac text or mac format and it was a few regular letters combined with a bunch of question marks inside of diamonds
<alazyworkaholic> stefg: the drive didn't zero. The ssd led would have come on & given the slow speed, it would have taken a while. besides, it's still detected with it's old (corrupt) filesystems in disk utility, even though gparted doesn't even see it.
<maco> lizzzy: play around with differnet ones rebooting til one works right
<lizzzy> maco: Doing that.
<maco> lizzzy: its very guess & test right now to find the right quirk
<louis_> I can't for the life of locate it anyone got any clues?
<Mka> readonlz: try to edit menu.lst to load the old kernel and initrd image
<maco> lizzzy: if you figure out the quirk that works for *everything* including mic and headphones and muting-speakers-when-headphones-in-use and all that... please file a bug and subscribe me (maco.m)
<lizzzy> ok.
<losher> louis_: do you have a .vnc directory?
<lizzzy> maco: Will do that.
<readonlz> Mka: i tried booting all of these kernels, none of them work
<valentine> i give up...danke...tscuB.
<todell3> fuckkk
<louis_> not sure how to find it
<snek> louis_, you could do a sudo updatedb, and then locate xstartup ?
<todell3> fuck
<sebsebseb> valentine: hold on
<FloodBot2> todell3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valentine> k
<valentine> hey man..don't swear..they hate it..haha.
<louis_> kk one sec
<todell3> yea for real
<alazyworkaholic> stefg: actually, I think it's beyond us now. I restarted & now the BIOS doesn't even see the ssd. I think it's gone. Thanks all for your help.
<Der_Trolly> Hey fresh UBUNTUS!
<todell3> shut up^
<Der_Trolly> Whats los with YOU?!?!?!?
<losher> louis_: open a terminal and type ls -aF
<Mka> readonlz: are you using UUIDs on menu.lst or just /dev/sda? or /dev/sdb?
<valentine> Nichts.
<sebsebseb> valentine: just get the 9.04 ISO
<louis_> louis@louis-desktop:~$ sudo updateb
<louis_> sudo: updateb: command not found
<Der_Trolly> Everything klar on the Andrea Doria?!?!?!?
<nixuser> how come synaptic bandwidth is so slow?
<valentine> have it.
<todell3> open terminal type: sudo apt-get yurmutha
<valentine> sebsebseb: have it
<readonlz> Mka: uuids, it was like that automatically
<sebsebseb> valentine: backup your data, sepeate home partition, external hard disk whatever, and  re install Ubuntu?
<Der_Trolly> Everything in BUTTER on your KUTTER?!?!?!?
<Der_Trolly> YEAH!
<todell3> haha!
<DJones> !ops | Der_Trolly
<ubottu> Der_Trolly: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Der_Trolly> FOLL FRESH!
<cchildress> hi all. have the archive.ubuntu.com servers been slow today for others, or is it just me?
<valentine> sebsebseb: after i do that..how do i get it back to full disk??
<sebsebseb> DJones: I was thinking of doing !ops as well
<todell3> gay
<lizzzy> cchildress: its not just you
<ikonia> todell3: please don't be derogatory like that
<todell3> hahahaha
<sebsebseb> valentine: What do you mean full disk?
<bastidrazor> !slow > nixuser
<ubottu> nixuser, please see my private message
<stefg> alazyworkaholic: you probably need to reboot since the kernel still thinks there's partitions.
<valentine> sebsebseb: i dont want there to be any partititions.
<cchildress> lizzzy: ok, thanks. i just wanted to know if i needed to be patient or take a look at my system. now i know :)
<sebsebseb> valentine: ok yeah
<valentine> sebsebseb: i want it back to normal.
<louis_> sudo: updateb: command not found
<sebsebseb> valentine: First of all though, where are you going to back up your stuff to?
<holmser> whats the beta support channel again?
<sebsebseb> holmser: #ubuntu+1
<valentine> i have nothing..
<holmser> thanks
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> holmser: np
<todell3> why would you kick me women
<hashbrowns> stefg: i did sudo but i used nano to open it and it said converted from mac text or mac format and it was a few regular letters combined with a bunch of question marks inside of diamonds
<ikonia> todell3: stop messing around please
<valentine> sebsebseb: if i make a partion with gparted..can i just back it up to that..and put it ont ehre..and then make it go away?
<Mka> readonlz: I have very little information to help you
<valentine> sebsebseb: back to ful disk.
<Mka> readonlz: you supply very little information
<shoss> how do i fix failed repositories?
<readonlz> Mka: what information do you need?
<todell3> for real
<leaf-sheep> !slow | shoss
<ubottu> shoss: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<sebsebseb> valentine: ok so have a data partition,   or  seperate /home  you mean, and  then get rid of everything else and re install?
<ikonia> shoss: point at a working repository
<Mka> readonlz: menu.lst
<valentine> nein..never mind...
<Mka> readonlz: sudo fdisk -l
<valentine> danke.
<todell3> sudo get-apt womanizor
<reportingsjr> If I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 how do I clear the cache of dled files? My first attempt to dl 9.10 was halted most of the way through and now my system will not upgrade. I think it is a corrupt cached file.
<readonlz> Mka: i pasted the menu lst a while back
<shoss> leaf-sheep: thanks
<Mka> readonlz: that was fstab
<readonlz> Mka: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m534b79f3
<readonlz> here it is, but i-m sure i pasted it
<leaf-sheep> richiejenkins_: Any latest progress?
<mhuth_home> Are things like failure to connect to security.ubunto likely slow servers?  I've been unable to complete the security updates from the update manager.  Thanks
<computerquip> Does Ubuntu have a net install?
<leaf-sheep> !slow | mhuth_home
<ubottu> mhuth_home: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<lizzzy> Oh Wow! I have absolutely no clue how, but amarok plays all my audio (Even on the microphone :P).
<richiejenkins_> leaf-sheep, yeah stil working on it thanks
<sebsebseb> lizzzy:  cool did maco help you with that?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb, you tried to help anyway
<maco> sebsebseb: no
<Keiya> Oh...
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: true, also I was on the verge of  suggesting he joined #ubuntu-de since he  seems to like his Germen
<Keiya> apt-p2p probably won't work too well here.
<computerquip> does Ubuntu have a net-install?
<leaf-sheep> computerquip: Yes.
<Keiya> I have ports blocked... I think /all/ incomming connections are blocked.
<stefg> mhuth_home: yeah... you simply dropped out of the queue... wait a couple of day
<thiebaude> yep
<louis_> I got to head to work but I'll be back on around 1:00 am CST maybe I can figure this out later thanks for all the help losher see you on when i get back =)
<lizzzy> Not too sure. I've been trying a million things. The weird part is I don't have pulseaudio installed :)
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: well if possible  it's  a good idea to find out  what you did, so that if you get similar problems in the future, you know what to do
<losher> louis_: :-)
<Keiya> Even though I have a public IP address >_>
<tadmin> hi
<tadmin> good good
<leaf-sheep> tadmin: Hi and welcome to #ubuntu
<readonlz> Mka: can i just change my fstab file to say rw?
<mhuth_home> stefg - k, thanks
<sebsebseb> maco: is it bad to remove pulseaudio?   lizzzy  apparantly has done that
<readonlz> i can edit the disk while i'm on livecd
<tadmin> no no
<maco> sebsebseb: depends on the use case
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: Well, amarok gives me mixed responses. If I login later, it may not play at all. But I somehow fixed the problem that it was not playing through my headphones.
<lizzzy> Now it plays through the headphones
<lizzzy> :)
<maiberd> lizzzy hello
<fbdystang> what does the %u do in firefox %u ?
<lizzzy> But lemme try the other players too
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: well congratulations :)  you did it some how,  and  sound can be a pain to configure in Ubuntu
 * maiberd <•~•~•~•~ ÏðÈâÅò ÂñÅì ~•~•~•~•>
<kielanmatt_> hi peoplez
<Mka> readonlz: dont do it
<MenZa> maiberd: Please don't do that.
<Mka> readonlz: I see minor problems in your menu.lst
<thiebaude> !ru | maiberd
<ubottu> maiberd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<basilesque> i installed ubuntu netboot remix and it seems to be missing the wireless card drivers, how do i fix this
<sebsebseb> maco: doesn't  alsa use pulseaudio as well now.   I am thinking a wrapper here, whatever that means exactly not entirely sure.
<Keiya> basilesque: ... install them?
<ZummiG777> Is there an issue with some of the repos?  I'm getting not-founds when trying to do updates on several repos.
<readonlz> Mka: that is the automatically generated 9.10 list, i changed only hd1.0 to 0.0 beacuse that is how i booted all of the previous editions
<stefg> !wifi | basilesque
<ubottu> basilesque: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maiberd> Ò¨ËÊÈ ÊÒÎ ÕÎÒÈÒ ÒÐÀÕÍÓÒÑß Ñ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÌ ÏÀÐÍÅÌ???
<maco> sebsebseb: if you have it insalled
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: I don't think it's ubuntu's fault at all. It's the Hardware problem. I  had problems on fedora too, but it was easier to fix than ubuntu.
<basilesque> how do i do that without an internet connection to that laptop??
<Keiya> !slow | ZummiG777
<ubottu> ZummiG777: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<thiebaude> ZummiG777, i know the servers are slow as anything
<maiberd> lizzzy õî÷åø ÿ òåáÿ â ðîò âûåáó?
<DoctorD> tu-ro
<sebsebseb> !ops |  maiberd
<ubottu> maiberd: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thiebaude> !offtopic | maiberd
<ubottu> maiberd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Mka> readonlz: paste here the output of "sudo tune2fs /dev/sdb2 | grep UUID"
<stefg> basilesque: plug a lan cable in
<hashbrowns> stefg: I finally got the file to open and theres no entry for my codec yet again.
<ZummiG777> OK.  Then our local copy is also just being messed up.
<maiberd> ZummiG777 hyisos
<basilesque> stefg: tried that, won't recognize the ethernet card either
<lizzzy> maiberd: Er.. I don't seem to have the font installed for your language or something :(
<Mka> readonlz: sorry make sdb1 not sdb2
<thiebaude> ZummiG777, took me 3hrs to do 136mb of 9.10 upgrades
<niko> maiberd: please find others appropriate channel : /msg alis help list
<basilesque> stefg: pretty sure it doesnt have any drivers
<Keiya> basilesque: ... Then you need to grab the debs onto a flash drive, probably.
<maiberd> lizzzy zakroi ebalo
<Keiya> And install from that
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: I think they are purpously being silly,  since  MenZa told them to stop, and then that
<ikonia> maiberd: stop please
<maiberd> ikonia ÷å áàçàðèø òî ìûø
<stefg> basilesque: what kind of machine is that?
<DJones> !ru > maiberd
<ubottu> maiberd, please see my private message
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: Why can't someone kick/ban them from the channel?
<basilesque> stefg: toshiba m200 portege
<readonlz> Mka: it outputs only all of the available flags, as if i typed only tune2fs
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: ikonia just did
<chuy_max> what vmWare program should I download if I want to run Ubuntu on top of Windows? (fusion, player, server, workstation....).
<lizzzy> GOOD :)
<Mka> readonlz: sorry "sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 | grep UUID"
<mee> chuy_max: workstation
<mee> chuy_max: but checkout virtualbox, too.
<prappl93> Are the update servers laggish for anyone else? I am just writting it off as burden
<readonlz> Mka: i-ll paste here since it/s one line Filesystem UUID:          eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4
<sebsebseb> chuy_max: with Windows as host hmm not that great, not that great at all,  could be useful for getting a feel for Ubuntu though
<losher> !slow | prappl93
<ubottu> prappl93: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<thiebaude> prappl93, yep they are
<stefg> basilesque: http://www.intilinux.com/howto/531/toshiba-portege-m200m205-tablets-on-ubuntu/ doesn't mention that there's exotic problems with the NIC ...
<chuy_max> mee, ok, I'll check both. However, I'm biased towards vmware because I've heard hardware support is not very good with virtualbox
<sebsebseb> chuy_max: Virtualbox, VMware, player, VMware server,  or  Microsoft Virtualpc which probably isn't that Linux friendly
<prappl93> Alright.
<prappl93> Is the white paper out for 9.10 yet?
<sebsebseb> prappl93: The white paper???  what do you mean, also #ubuntu+1 is currently the karmic channel
<kielanmatt_> guyz do you game on linux
<mee> chuy_max: possible. I can only say that it works great w/ my hardware (priv msg. me if you have more questions, as this is getting pretty OT for #ubuntu)
<sebsebseb> kielanmatt_: sometimes I play games on Ubuntu yes
<Mka> now replace the line with "root      (hd0, 0)" on menu.lst with "uuid            eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4"
<sebsebseb> kielanmatt_: thing is they tend to be native games :)
<kielanmatt_> when was the last time you saw a next-gen game on linux
<Mka> readonlz: now replace the line with "root      (hd0, 0)" on menu.lst with "uuid            eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4"
<prappl93> sebsebseb, I thought the term for  the list of what all was going to be on the next version of something was frequently referred to as a "white paper"
<kielanmatt_> native!
<hashbrowns> can someone help me out with my sound?  I've tried the general sound troubleshooting guide and snd-hda-intel troubleshooting guide on the ubuntu website and they both lead to my codec not being part of the alsa version.
<kielanmatt_> native next-gen game on linux
<mee> prappl93: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper   not quite the std. usage
<readonlz> Mka: any special things / caps? indentations?
<chuy_max> sebsebseb, why is it not that great at all?, I have used linux for years, but I have to install Ubuntu Feisty because an old program I developed does not work perfectly in Ubuntu Jaunty. I don't want to create a partition only for Feisty and I tried to install Ubuntu Feisty with persistent changes  but failed miserably.
<sebsebseb> kielanmatt_: most commercial games companies do not care about Linux right now,  because they think it does not have enough market share on the desktop yet, hence why the kind of game your on about, your unlikely to find any time soon for a Linux distro
<stefg> hashbrowns: what does aplay -l tell about your card?
<Mka> readonlz: no caps
<sebsebseb> kielanmatt_: of course you may be able to play it nicely in Wine
<kielanmatt_> sebsebseb: it can be done
<DoctorD> how was that address of that site gnome look themes ?!
<kielanmatt_> I'm living proof
<kielanmatt_> nto finished
<lizzzy> Ah well. It's pretty difficult to upgrade anything when the servers are loaded ( stuck at 0% :( ). WIll just have to wait and try later. I'll use amarok till it works. If I find a solution to play audio on the other players, will post it in here.
<kielanmatt_> but i have physX, deferred Shading, LARGE SCALE SSAO
<kielanmatt_> global illumination
<Mka> readonlz: other lines with other kernels are incorrect
<kielanmatt_> the list goes on forever
<Keiya> Ugh
<DoctorD> how was that address of that site gnome look themes ?!
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: What  are you trying to upgrade?  Also it's only security updates in the repos
<Keiya> I can't connect to any of these music shares.
<Keiya> (iTunes-style ones)
<DJones> !themes | DoctorD
<ubottu> DoctorD: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Keiya> I wonder why not?
<kielanmatt_> basically you can put a 290gtx and it wont be wasted with ubuntu
<readonlz> Mka: ok, i did it. and i know they are, i changed them on spot once the original booting didn't go through
<kielanmatt_> it will squeal for mercy
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: and then you got to wait for the next Ubuntu release, or use a ppa, or install a later version of a program in another way for examplle complileing it from source
<DoctorD> th
<DoctorD> x
<Keiya> Also, um. Does anyone know, what the package name of the native tex-system is?
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: sudo aptitude install build-essential libncurses-dev gettext xmlto xmltoman linux-headers-`uname -r` <--- (ALSA) Seems to be stuck at 0%
<Mka> readonlz: now umount sdb1
<hashbrowns> stefg: there are two entries.  NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog and device 1: ALC883 Digital
<kielanmatt_> i managed to overkill a 9800gt
<Mka> readonlz: and do a fsck on it
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: sometimes the  repos  go bad,  but when that happens another mirror can be tried instead
<hashbrowns> stefg: they are both labeled card 0
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: How do I do that in command line?
<readonlz> Mka: done
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: I don't know, but graphically,  system > administration > software sources  and the option is there somewhere
<Tead> hello, short question. I've a Dell E6400 with displayport, I buyed an adaptor DisplayPort -> DVI. If I plug an 1920x1200 24" on the displayport with adaptor the screen works on perfect on 1920x1200
<Mka> readonlz: "sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo e2fsck -fvyp /dev/sdb1"
<crescendo> What is the current method for generating an initramfs image for a LUKS-encrypted root partition?
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: oh  which one are you on,  Gnome or KDE?
<Mka> readonlz: after this reboot
<readonlz> Mka: for your fsck command it says that only one of the options may be specified
<readonlz> Mka: -p or -a, n or y
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: KDE
<AJC_Z0> foey: Yes, it almost certainly will. To avoid this, use nohup(1) or run the remote session within screen(1)
<Mka> readonlz: "sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo e2fsck -fvp /dev/sdb1"
<Tead> no i have a DVI->HDMI cable on it and plug my 42" Sony Bravia TV on it, and Ubuntu see the TV as 72" Sony and can't set the resolution higher then 1280x1024, how can i set the resolution on 1920x1080?
<lizzzy> sebsebseb: My wireless tends to drop too.. brb
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: ok what I said was for Gnome, KDE will have something similar
<readonlz> Mka: okay, its doing something. so i shoudl reboot when its done/
<sebsebseb> lizzzy: #kubuntu is also the channel  for  KDE
<sebsebseb> in Ubuntu
<Mka> readonlz: yes
<modder> hey could you help me installing a game for windows in wiNE?
<shawn_> Anybody here use Gambas?
<readonlz> Mka: okay, it should work then or?
<fbdystang> anyone running an intel i7 with 64 bit ubuntu? successfully?
<Guest98306> hello
<stefg> hashbrowns: don't know if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239995&page=15 helps
<Mka> readonlz: it should
<joshua__> so the sudo safe upgrade is okay then?
<mee> fbdystang: I have. It worked fine
<modder> fbdystang: i am
<joshua__> grr
<joshua__> wrong channel
<Guest98306> i have a problem with /
<readonlz> Mka: ill go and try, i'll be back in either case
<fbdystang> modder: does ubuntu freeze on you by chance?
<Guest98306> i have too smalll / and i don't actualization
<modder> fbdystang: not at all man.. what's your problem?
<ashmew2> Guest98306> i have too smalll  ....No offence but ROFL
<ashmew2> later guys
<Guest98306> po polku ktos tu kuma??
<alazyworkaholic> My ssd appears to have died. Is there any sort of probing command I can send to along a pata cable to see if it detects anything at all?
<thiebaude> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<got2get> Hi. can anyone help with the "SYNAPTIC PACKAGE MANAGER" ?
<fccf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fbdystang> modder: well just built a new rig and it freezes randomly with ubuntu, I now have fedora running and it is stable. but i want ubuntu
<genii> !pl
<genii> fccf: Darn!
<sebsebseb> got2get: What do you want to do?
<thiebaude> haha
<Mka> got2get: get to the point
<got2get> i can`t update it
<shawn_> Is there any way to run Visual Basic on Linux or am I going to have to use Windows for this?
<modder> fbdystang: well, what components did you build your pc with'?
<Mka> got2get: what does it say
<sebsebseb> shawn_: Wine maybe, probably not well maybe,  Windows virtual machine yes
<shawn_> sebsebseb Hmm yeah true...
<jpdw> hi quick question.... where can you see what **dns** was returned by a DHCP server?  ie ifconfig shows the ip address etc, but can't for the life of me think where to find the DNS server value
<got2get> it can`t get access to some servers or something
<sebsebseb> got2get: ok by the sounds of it, there's a problem today with the repos
<Keiya> God the ubuntu mirrors are slloooowwwww... stupid Karmic beta...
<got2get> it did it all week
<sebsebseb> got2get: ,becasue of people getting the karmic beta
<sebsebseb> got2get: or whatever
<Mka> got2get: the information you give is not helpful
<sebsebseb> got2get:   Keiya  try this  system > administration > software sources  and you can tell it to use another mirror some where in there
<Mka> got2get: what error messages do you get
<shoss> file operation is crashing during copying files on a flash drive on ubuntu 9.04 64 Gnome
<crescendo> What is the current method for generating an initramfs image for a LUKS-encrypted root partition?
<fbdystang> modder: intel DX58SO, 2x3 kingston triple channel ram. evga gtx 260
<mee> jpdw: if you run the dhcp client manually, I believe you can get it to display the DHCPACK/OFFER
<mee> w/ all the associated metadata
<got2get> there are several errors that basicly say the same thing. it says the location of these updates can`t be found
<sebsebseb> got2get: yes  the repos are bad
<sebsebseb> got2get: right now, hence your error
<modder> fbdystang: mmm that probably ubuntu doesn't like tthat gtx so much
<sebsebseb> got2get: what are you trying to download from them?
<Mka> got2get: pastebin me the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and of anything inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<got2get> so i should just wait?
<jpdw> mee: but what about if it was already run (if you see what I mean).  The annoying thing is this is 'easy' in windows, so I can't believe it's not at least as easy in linux... I ended up having to reboot to windows the other day just for this reason !
<got2get> i`m just tryin` to update my package list
<fbdystang> modder: what can i do for a workaround? what mobo you have?
<sebsebseb> got2get: it sounds like it's this time again, when the Ubuntu repos go bad for whatever reasons,  and people can't get stuff from them
<got2get> well...
<mee> jpdw: yeah, linux is best if you find this sort of tinkering fun. :)  -- you can disconnect from the network and try again (manually)
<sebsebseb> got2get: if you wait two or four days,  things will probably work properly again
<got2get> o.k.
<modder> fbdystang: well , it depends on whaht you expect your pc to do.. ar you a gamer? or what? i have a nice asus se p45 with socket 775
<got2get> tnx a lot
<sebsebseb> got2get: I mean you haven't changed any of your repos, it's all default yes?
<hashbrowns> stefg: well now ive got static if i unmute my microphone but nothing comes in over the microphone except for static.  If the mic is muted, still no sound at all.
<got2get> i can`t remember, but i think i didn`t
<sebsebseb> hi losha
<got2get> i didn`t try to update almost a year
<sebsebseb> got2get: hmm
<sebsebseb> got2get: What type of update are you trying to do exactly?
<fbdystang> modder: i only game every once in a while. mainly i need the extra resolution for multiple screens for work. why wouldn't ubuntu like the gtx260? is the card too new??
<got2get> just update the package list itself, i`m not trying to download anything new
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: fox bodies FTW
<euzao> hello
<euzao> I'm seeking for a program which makes you able to create PDFs from jpeg pictures
<sebsebseb> got2get: why update the package list then?
<crescendo> is there any way to safely terminate an apt-get upgrade?
<got2get> because it`s been almost a year since i did that and the manager keeps asking me to update
<mgmuscari> euzao: imagemagick is easy
<modder> fbdystang: ok well.. you know there is always some problem with newest hardware out there..
<njbair> If I have a bug to file regarding the booting in 9.10 Beta, how do I submit that bug?
<euzao> I want a GUU
<euzao> GUI
<Xzia> :(
<modder> maybe the new ubuntu release will work great with your pc, who knows
<MAAAAD>  users-admin GUI doesnt' display any user permissions or groups and trying to add a new user results in a empty group file. what could be wrong?
<mgmuscari> euzao: try using the gimp and printing to pdf
<hashbrowns> stefg: for some reason when i choose the oss devices in the sound menus they now work but alsa does not
<euzao> mgmuscari, it is not one jpeg
<fbdystang> modder: I am a newbie to linux. how long do people usually have to wait for good drivers?
<euzao> it is several photos, see?
<mgmuscari> euzao: so you want batch processing but you want a gui?
<got2get> well..., i`m going to try something, tnx anyway
<got2get> bye
<euzao> I just want to put in several pages, in order, several jpegs photos
<fbdystang> mgmuscari: thats right, whats ftw?
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: that depends on how forthcoming the hardware manufacturers are with specs
<modder> fbdystang: well it depends on what you want to do wih your pc, it depends on what you're looking for...
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: for the win
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: what year?
<njbair> euzao: can you insert them into OpenOffice Draw?
<josvuk> hi, I installed python-wxgtk2.8 with apt-get in ubuntu 9.04 the problem is when I run the version information in python import wx wx.__version__ I get 2.6 instead of my new installed 2.8 version
<fbdystang> 82 351 fi :)
<josvuk> what I am doing wrong?
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: niiiiiice
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: '89 gt, (mostly) stock 302 (right now...)
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: http://tinyurl.com/yddl3kp
<readonlz> Mka: didn-t work
<readonlz> Mka: however, i have noticed that diferrent kernels give different errors, so i have writen them all down
<fbdystang> modder: now that I have the card i just want stability. hehe
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: what card is this?
<basilesque> how do i know if i have drivers for an ethernet card?
<Mka> readonly: where are they?
<readonlz> Mka: i really dont know if they are related, but here they are>
<mgmuscari> basilesque: does the device appear when you run ifconfig?
 * Keiya considers ordering pizza for dinner
<Mka> readonlz: yes?
<fbdystang> mgmuscari: wow, that is really clean. evga gtx260
<readonlz> Mka: udevd-work: rename (/dev/pktcdvd.udev.tmp. /dev/pktcdvd) failed: is a folder
<modder> fbdystang: ahaha right well if you're finding yourself quite ok with fedora, why don't stick with it?
<Keiya> ... er.... wrongchan, sorry
<njbair> what is the name of the new program used for bootsplash in 9.10?
<readonlz> Mka: udevd:inotify_add_watch (6, null, 10) failed: bad address
<santium> Can anyone tell me why folders in /home have ASCII 1 (SOH) in them?
<readonlz> Mka: :/proc: unable to mount: device busy
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: well be happy you bought an nvidia card :)
<basilesque> mgmuscari: how do i know if it works from ifconfig?
<readonlz> Mka: and the last one is : init:mountall main process killed by segv signal
<krzysztof> jest ktoś z polski
<fbdystang> modder: because of the cool people and support with ubuntu. should it be stable with karmic, maybe?
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: that's the word everybody who sees it uses to describe it
<thiebaude> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bigbrovar> hi people
<mgmuscari> basilesque: if the device doesn't appear, then you probably don't have drivers loaded for it
<mgmuscari> basilesque: otherwise it'd most likely be autodetected
<fbdystang> mgmuscari: if you want to put in a 351 let me know,  i might be able to help
<edulacomadreja> hi everyone, after editing "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules" ubuntu hangs on "Configuring network interfaces..." at boot
<hashbrowns> hey is there a way i can image my ubuntu install so if i ever mess something up I can just revert to its current state?
<modder> fbdystang: yes, it could absolutely be! i tell you my experience.. last year i culdn't use ubuntu 8.04 on my computers at all.. then when 8.10  came out i didn't now how but everything worked sucessfullly and i kept it :)
<basilesque> mgmuscari: it doesnt say anything clear like "you have/have not the drivers"
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: cool. my current plans are 3.73 gears, a new traction-loc and 31-spline rear axles, then a tko-600 trans before i get to the motor
<shawn_> If anyone here knows Object Oriented languages... Is it normal for a beginner even after reading articles to still not understand when or why to use classes etc? X_X
<codingfreak> @hash: yep, dd
<bigbrovar> i have a dvd extracted .vob file and am wondering if they is any editor on linux which could edit .vob video files, need to do some cutting (like trip out and marge some parts of the video together)
<mgmuscari> basilesque: do you see a device called eth0 ?
<santium> Sorry, I misworded that. When I use find, it puts SOH in everything.
<hashbrowns> codingfreak: could you elaborate pls? I'm new to this stuff.
<basilesque> mgmuscari: ya it gives out a hardware address and more greek...
<njbair> shawn_: PM me
<codingfreak> noprob
<Aison> hello, I installed the flashplugin-installer package, how do I install the flash plugin now? ^^
<mgmuscari> basilesque: then you probably have drivers installed
<codingfreak> dd images a file to another
<fbdystang> mgmuscari: ohh niice, thats the tranny i want
<Mka> readonlz: i dont know what next to try
<losha> bigbrovar: avidemux is good with mpeg2 (vob) files...
<basilesque> mgmuscari: when i plug in an ethernet cable, it does not detect the connection though
<fbdystang> modder: i wonder if i should attempt a prerelease of karmic?
<codingfreak> if u use dd on a disk and specify another file (in a mounted fs) u create a 1:1 disk backup
<jose__> can anyone point me to a step by step tutorial to change the boot order? I'm running Vista and Ubuntu 9.04. at startup ubuntu loads by default, but I would like Vista to load by default instead
<modder> fbdystang: no, wait the original release
<Ben_90> hi
<allanon_> hey all
<bigbrovar> losha: thanks (extra points because it has a qt interface and am a kde junky :)  )
<coldflame22> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<fbdystang> modder: may i ask why wait?
<Evilc4t> Hola
<Evilc4t> Buenas noches
<Evilc4t> gooooooooooood night!
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: yeah, i'm eying it because my linkages clank sometimes
<codingfreak> example cmd line: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/media/EXTHD/ubuntu.image
<mgmuscari> basilesque: do you get link lights?
<DeaCon> .
<modder> guys is it free to play online with nexuiz?
<basilesque> mgmuscari no
<mgmuscari> basilesque: try running dhclient wlan0
<allanon_> can simple questions be posed here?
<codingfreak> dyou cmon with it?
<bigbrovar> losha: one more thing, can i use it to cut out parts of the video i dont like this avidemux thing
<Evilc4t> Yea
<Evilc4t> they can be placed here
<Evilc4t> :D
<codingfreak> @allanon: yo!
<mgmuscari> basilesque: are you sure that your cable is good? you should get link lights even if your machine is powered off
<Ubuntu2> allanon_ I say go ahead but thats just me. :)
<Evilc4t> :D
<mgmuscari> fbdystang: also it'd be nice to not have a 5th gear that stinks
<allanon_> swt.. so "netcat localhost 25"... does nothing.  What can I check to figure out why?
<basilesque> mgmuscari results are "ERROR no such device" ya its a good cable, i installed ubuntu over it through pxe
<hmemichel> I used to be able to email questions to answer.launchpad from my menu bar at the top of my screen but now it is gone...why??
<modder> fbdystang: coz the prerelease is not stable in some cases and it has little "new" drivers compatibility .. the real new release is best because it is absolutely stable.. it is not a alpha release that is not complete
<Ben_90> does anyone know what's the internet today?
<hashbrowns> codingfreak: I think so.  Is my ubuntu install guaranteed to be on /dev/sda? I did a wubi install.
<Ubuntu2> allanon_ try "netcat 127.0.0.1 25" ? maybe
<Evilc4t> internet is in a box
<Ben_90> my end is very slow
<codingfreak> :-O
<codingfreak> not sure...
<Ubuntu2> not really sure of all of the netcat commands.
<mgmuscari> basilesque: so it appears in ifconfig but you get an error when you try to configure it?
<Evilc4t> man "netcat"
<losha> bigbrovar: it will let you cut, I don't recall if it will paste also. Not sure what you mean when you say you 'dont like this avidemux thing'. There aren't a lot of choices for stable video editing in linux....
<allanon_> i tried the internal ip to no avail.. ill give 127 a shot ;p
<codingfreak> but i gave u a EXAMPLE cmd line xD
<modder> guys is it free to play online with nexuiz'?
<allanon_> yes Modder
<Scunizi> bigbrovar: handbreak.fr
<allanon_> or it used to be about 8 years ago
<Evilc4t> what's nexuiz?
<Scunizi> a game
<jose__>  can anyone point me to a step by step tutorial to change the boot order? I'm running Vista and Ubuntu 9.04. at startup ubuntu loads by default, but I would like Vista to load by default instead
<allanon_> gpl fps
<Evilc4t> yea game's are usually played, what kinda?
<Mka> readonlz: I am not convinced by these errors though
<codingfreak> u could boot up with the cd/stick and create the image then, which included also the whole win partition or u specify the partition 2 be saved
<sebsebseb> jose__: that's easy enough to sort out, I am curious though as to why you  want Vista as the default boot
<edulacomadreja> how to skip something at boot???
<bigbrovar> losha: sorry bad grammar, i meant will it allow me to cut part of the video i dont like? this avidemux app
<losha> jose__: If I understand your question, it's just a one line change to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> edulacomadreja: skip what?
<Mka> readonlz: try replacing the line "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro quiet splash " with "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro" in your menu.lst and reboot again, this time watching closely the boot messages
<jose__> sebsebseb: It's my parent's desktop, they're used to vista and get frustrated that ubuntu loads if they turn on the machine and walk away
<sebsebseb> jose__: ah yes that
<sebsebseb> jose__: ok   edit the file losha told you to
<losha> bigbrovar: Well, I use it to chop commercials out of tv programs recorded by my video card, so yes...
<mgmuscari> i'm out... later everyone
<sebsebseb> jose__: and put the Vista entry before the Ubuntu enterys, and  Vista should boot up by default
<herenbdy> are the ubuntu servers besieged by the beta release or something? updates and upgrades take forever (30-70KB/s)
<jose__> ok, how do i go about doing that sebsebseb?
<fccf> bigbrovar: avidemux is for putting pieces together and formatting ... use gopchop to make pieces of video
<timposey> has anyone ever used zoneminder video security system with ubuntu?  I need to know what input card I need, I'm looking at 4 ch with bnc connectors
<Ubuntu2> herenbdy yeah the new beta release is slowing everything down
<basilesque> !slow | herenbdy
<ubottu> herenbdy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<sebsebseb> jose__: only thing is with this,  if you later install a new kernel,  or even an update for Grub, you might have to re do the file  like that agian
<ubuntu_> Mka: sorrz, my net restarted
<herenbdy> I see
<sebsebseb> losha: what I just said to jose, that's the way you would do it as well?
<ubuntu_> Mka: what did you say after convinced ?
<LogicFan> anyone have ideas on creating m4b audiobooks with chapters on linux?  I can make m4b files from existing mp3s just fine, but I can't find anything that will create the chapters
<Mka> readonlz: try replacing the line "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro quiet splash " with "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro" in your menu.lst and reboot again, this time watching closely the boot messages
<jose__> sebsebseb: that's ok, once i learn it, i know it
<Faethin> Greetings :D
<jose__> sebsebseb: now how do i start?
<bigbrovar> losha: may all your prayers be answered :) thanks very much, was going to try kdenlive but that is an over kill for what i need
<Faethin> Can anybody recommend a good music player to manage my iPod nano 4th gen 16Gb?
<losha> sebsebseb: well usually new kernels etc. add entries only to the *end* of menu.lst, so that things like the default entry remain valid...
<sebsebseb> jose__: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fccf> LogicFan: there is probably an xml you can create that will input the chapters, you will have to figure out how to encode it with those options
<Mka> jose__: there is actually nothing to learn
<mistya> hola
<sebsebseb> losha: oh ok
<bigbrovar> fccf: gopchop ? hmm havent heard of that before
<sebsebseb> !es |  mistya
<ubottu> mistya: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<edulacomadreja> hola
<Mka> jose__: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bigbrovar> fccf: will google it
<fccf> !info gopchop | bigbrovar
<ubottu> bigbrovar: gopchop (source: gopchop): Fast, lossless cuts-only editor for MPEG2 video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-7 (jaunty), package size 140 kB, installed size 464 kB
<mistya> sebastien, hi
<mistya> Have invitations for Google?
<Faethin> Anybody?
<sebsebseb> edulacomadreja: ok well I don't use Ubuntu Server so pming me with an issue for it, isn't  much good, also there's even a channel for it #ubuntu-server
<Mka> ubuntu_: try replacing the line "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro quiet splash " with "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-11-generic root=UUID=eba1a6ef-7aee-44b0-99f6-3a58aec4a8f4 ro" in your menu.lst and reboot again, this time watching closely the boot messages
<timposey> Trying to use zoneminder video security system with ubuntu?  I need to know what input card I need, I'm looking at 4 ch with bnc connectors... any ideas
<sebsebseb> !ot |  mistya
<ubottu> mistya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bigbrovar> fccf: i need it for a .vob (dvd video files) not mpeg
<edulacomadreja> ops... wrong channel, sorry!!!
<sebsebseb> edulacomadreja: np
<losha> bigbrovar: why not try them all and then tell us which you chose, and why...
<ubuntu_> Mka: the only suspicious message i get during that is something regarding not recognizing some usb device
<ubuntu_> and then it hangs on Done.
<sebsebseb> edulacomadreja: in fact sometimes server issues are done in here
<ubuntu_> Mka: and then it hangs on "Done."
<sebsebseb> edulacomadreja: I think or whatever
<fccf> bigbrovar: you are inputting from dvd media??? then use dvd::rip to create mpeg2 AVI's
<losha> bigbrovar: vob is basically mpeg2 with a few (unimportant) tweaks...
<Mka> ubuntu_: then remove that USB device
<crescendo> is there any way to safely terminate an apt-get upgrade?
<bigbrovar> losha: good idea, i might even blog it and get some hits in the process :D
<sebsebseb> crescendo: maybe, but not the best idea
<stsm> if i get the 9.10 beta i will just be able to update to the actual release right?
<stsm> just making sure
<ubuntu_> Mka: it doesn't say which. the only usb devices i have are mouse and printer
<sebsebseb> stsm: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mka> ubuntu_: remove the printer
<kazagistar> my USB flash drive is not being detected when I plug it; it worked fine until today
<fccf> !karmic | stsm
<ubottu> stsm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<crescendo> sebsebseb: I just launched a full apt-get upgrade inside a chroot jail, but obviously /proc isn't mounted - and I need to leave. :(
<codingfreak> @stsm: if u use alternate of course, not sure with destop cd
<bigbrovar> losha: thanks (this is becoming quite a lesson need to hangout here more)
<stsm> thanx
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mka> ubuntu_: disable anything in /etc/fstab except for the / and /proc entries by putting a # in front
<Mka> oh now
<Mka> what is this now?
<LogicFan> fccf, thanks, i'll try googling some more.  I didn't know that .m4b chapters were stored in xml
<Keiya> https://www.uww.edu/desire2learn/support/ldb/stuguide.html <- I hope none of my classes require that...
<christophe_> it seems that someone broke the internet ^^
<LinDrug> netsplit once again
<tkmr> That's getting annoying
<fccf> LogicFan: the chapter data is taken from the xml and encoded into the m4b as I understand it
<LogicFan> fccf, yeah, trying to find more info on it
<fccf> christophe_: It was you, you are the culprit ... I know it... It;s a conspiricy
<kazagistar> I have never seen pidgin lag before, but that netsplit did it
<grturner> kazagistar, you use pidgin for irc? how is it? i've always used xchat
<abstrakt> grturner: pidgin sucks for irc :P
<crescendo> pidgin's handling of IRC is horrible
<LinDrug> I have never seen 1300 ppl joining a room in the same second ;)
<abstrakt> only thing good about pidgin for IRC is the automatic nick coloring
<grturner> good, now i know i'm not missing anything
<kazagistar> it works just fine for me
<abstrakt> but X-Chat has a nick colorizing script anyway
<kazagistar> mostly, it keeps everything organized and super simple
<abstrakt> actually nick colorization is built in with X-Chat
<zen|tao> irssi ftw :)
<abstrakt> but there is a "better color algorithm" python script
<abstrakt> bah, irssi is just for ppl who think they're l33t
<grturner> zen|tao, ive just never liked irssi
<abstrakt> i love terminal, but give me a GUI anyday
<abstrakt> only good thing about irssi is ability to attach/detach with instances of screen
<abstrakt> so that u can stay on IRC from ur server but not suck down the bandwidth on ur machine unless ur actually using it
<crescendo> is there any way to safely terminate an apt-get upgrade?
<kazagistar> anyways... my usb flash drive does to automatically pop up like it used to; how do I fix this?
<kazagistar> crescendo: yes if you are still downloading
<fccf> crescendo: if it is still downloading Ctrl-C if it has already started installing .. it may break things
<codingfreak> cu all
<crescendo> fccf, kazagistar - nope, I appended "&" to the command, and it's in a chroot
<maxflax> How do one fix a broken Networkmanager.. it won't see my wifi anymore
<grturner> maxflax, sudo service NetworkManager restart
<fccf> crescendo: sudo pkill apt-get
<andreo> while updating to ubuntu 9.10 i experienced a problem with xserver-xorg
<allanon_> hmm seems 'netcat 127.0.0.1 25' does the same.. nothing :(
<guntbert> !9.10 | andreo
<ubottu> andreo: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<crescendo> fccf, will that break my system if it happens to have started installing things?
<fccf> crescendo: probably
<kazagistar> crescendo: but is is often fixable?
<kazagistar> crescendo: I would avoid it, though
<crescendo> Is there any way to hop back in to a "&"-ed command?
<maxflax> grturner - reboot wont even work.. upgraded and now it can't manage my wifi, but the wifi card is up and running
<fccf> crescendo: doing & is probably a bad idea for run commands that you would normally want to see the output of
<grturner> are you in 9.10?
<crescendo> fccf, yeah, wish I'd have thought of that earlier. :P
<kazagistar> crescendo: learn to use screen, it is your friend
<Sevsev> Oh crap
<kazagistar> instead of & you can detach and re-attach screens
<crescendo> kazagistar, that helps me in the future, but not now. :(
<Sevsev> I'm confused
<crescendo> yeah, I'll do that next time.
<suffe> crescendo: fg
<crescendo> suffe, oooh, that did something. what now?
<suffe> crescendo: well, hopefully it took you to your program
<kazagistar> is it installing, or downloading?
<suffe> crescendo: but like someone said, from now on, use screen =)
<crescendo> I think I aborted it. It was probably waiting for my typing of "yes", which since I used &, I couldn't do. :)
<crescendo> day = saved
<crescendo> Thanks. :)
<suffe> crescendo: no problem
<crescendo> What is the current method for generating an initramfs image for a LUKS-encrypted root partition?
<andrea__> sera a tutti
<andrea__> come va=
<clusty> hey
<clusty> is there still some nice cpmfy menu to share stuff using samba?
<anrahman> does anyone know how i can get a list of all of the extensions in a particular directory?
<ArasTa> guys..how to connect to an xp (guest) installed on Vbox 3.x trought my Ubuntu 9.04
<ArasTa> ?
<michal__> pl
<ArasTa> guys..how to connect to an xp (guest) installed on Vbox 3.x trought my Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> ArasTa: Just load up the VM?
<ArasTa> sebsebseb, what do u mean man ?
<sebsebseb> ArasTa: ok what do  you mean by connect to it?
<suffe> arasta: how are you running it? on your desktop or a server? vnc or not?
<ArasTa> i want to ping from Ubuntu to Windows XP so the ping work fine
<skath_> I want my machine to use a mirror in sources.list.d as its primary source for new packages, and hit the official sources in sources.list only if a package is not available on the mirror (the mirror falls behind often).  My system prefers sources.list over sources.list.d/mirror.list, is there a way to change the preference?
<BrianV> We really need to add an IRC client to the live CD
<BrianV> Anyways, what's the deal with the repos being so slow today?
<LjL> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<LjL> BrianV: doesn't the live cd have pidgin?
<kyja> are the repositories having issues or something? I have been trying to get packages for hours now with no luck.
<LjL> kyja: see just above
<alokito> LjL: empathy is default in karmic
<LjL> alokito: no irc in empathy?
<BrianV> LjL: Err, that's true. But pidgin is a poor client. Great for IM, but no good for IRC
<alokito> LjL: dont know, xchat is installed by default i think
<BrianV> same goes for empathy
<LjL> BrianV: good enough to join here and ask a question, i s'pose
<kyja> ah seems laggy. eh must be alot of us on there heels. ok guess it will resolve
<ArasTa> sebsebseb, my XP is installed on VBOX
<BrianV> LjL: no - I installed chatzilla :p
<BrianV> LjL: Anyways, thanks for pointing me to the slow repo information
<ArasTa> sebsebseb, i want to ping from it to my Ubuntu..so the ping works fine
<BrianV> how stable is the beta? I know, not for production usage... but realistically, how is it?
<alokito> BrianV: very stable for me :)
<zen|tao> alokito: How can you if it stable when it was only just released?
<alokito> desktop effects are running very smoothly in both compiz and kwin, and I haven't got a single system crash since alpha6!
<BrianV> alokito: I am thinking about reinstalling one of my work systems. Seems a waste to reinstall 9.04 with 9.10 just around the corner
<alokito> zen|tao: Im using it since the alphas
<sebsebseb> areay: not sure, and you can ask in #vbox for help with that
<lucascastro> has someone already used moblock !?
<arcsky> when i start my pc those always starts rpc.statd, portmap and exim4 how can i do so they dont start?
<maxflax> Networkmanager wont manage my wifi.. it says.. (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2) ..
<maxflax> Cant find what reason 2 means
<Out_Cold> maxflax, i use wicd, it completely removes network manager..
<Out_Cold> works imo much better
<DigitalKiwi> wicd ftw
<Out_Cold> :D
<vaguerant> Officially the oldest and lamest problem in the book, but I'm having trouble with my Synaptics (brand) touchpad in Ubuntu. All the generic stuff works, edge scrolling, tapping, etc., but I can't figure out how to get circle scrolling (Synaptics dub it "Chiralmotion") working. I Googled it and there are a bunch of hits, but almost all for pre-Jaunty stuff, when xorg.conf was much longer than it was.
<maxflax> Out_Cold - wicd didn't work on my comp.. and I didn't want to put my soul down to get it to work
<Out_Cold> didn't work??
<maxflax> I had the Networkmanager working.. but after upgrade it stopped
<alokito> how to permanently hide the time list in quassel?
<Out_Cold> you do know about the little arrows below the network name to set up encryption?
<vaguerant> I did as suggested on the wiki and enabled SHMConfig and picked up gsynaptics, but none of the changes in gsynaptics do anything with regards to the behaviour of my mouse. They are getting stored somewhere though as they remain set in the app.
<tomsdale> is today some sort of release day - ubuntu servers are really slow.
<grturner> !slow | tomsdale
<ubottu> tomsdale: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Out_Cold> lol
<Out_Cold> i would torrent but the roomies are hogging bandwidth with the ps3s
<dorgan> hello everyone
<Defcon1> I am currently building a computer and have a question.  I have this mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135085 and this case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119115  I am connecting the front audio board stuff.  There are two connectors for the audio board one says HDAUDIO the other says AC'97, which should i use?
<vaguerant> I can also verify that Ubuntu knows I have a Synaptics touchpad, xinput list shows "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"	id=5	[XExtensionPointer].
<dorgan> i am trying to recover information from a drive using a live cd...but the drive was in a software raid one configuration so how do i mount it?
<KFP> Defcon1: I'm not sure this is the right venue for that question.
<gonzojive_> How do I figure out if my public key matches my private key in the .ssh directory?  I am having issues with the keys and I want to verify they are correct
<starcannon> vaguerant I did a google, check this out for your multi touch problem http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com/2009/03/multi-touch-for-anyall-synaptics.html
<gnathan87> hi, I've currently got a primary partition with vista on that I want to convert to an extended partition, i'm having a bit of trouble figuring out how to do this. I don't really want to reformat. Anyone know how?
<dajhorn> dorgan: Do you have the `mdadm` program in your live environment?
<dorgan> i just installed it but i am doing this remotely
<Cerrdor> gnathan87, you can use fdisk
<gnathan87> Cerrdor: thanks!
<dorgan> dajhorn: I just installed it
<dajhorn> dorgan: First, `sudo modprobe raid1`.
<nullp0inter> hey everyone..i am trying to write a web interface for easy monitoring of my server...i already have a hard drive report, and a database report..any other command line reporting tools i could use that would be valuable?
<dorgan> dajhorn: ok, next?
<vaguerant> starcannon: That's new, I haven't seen that page before, but it doesn't look like it covers the circular scroll. Multitouch isn't what I'm after, the circular scrolling works like the wheel on an iPod. You draw circles on the touchpad and it scrolls down or up depending.
<Mka> gonzojive_: maybe you need to deal with the "issues" you have on the keys the other way rather than fiddling with the private key
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Run `lsmod` and check that it loaded.   Then `cat /etc/mdstat` and look for any complaints or errors.
<starcannon> yeah, I read about the circular scroll thing on the intel website, not sure; I'll take a quick peek for that exact functionality, see if I can come up with a search result that you missed.
<vaguerant> Thanks, I'd appreciate it.
<dorgan> dajhorn: no such file or directory
<starcannon> vaguerant check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=717457
<dajhorn> dajhorn: My bad.  /proc/mdstat instead.
<dajhorn> dorgan: My bad.  `cat /proc/mdstat` instead.  (Not etc.)
<dustsnow> Who knows why the server is so slow that I can not update.
<bastidrazor> !slow > dustsnow
<ubottu> dustsnow, please see my private message
<dro> hey guys, just installed jaunty amd64 and have dhcp issues on eth0, I read about a lot of ppl with this problem, is there a patch or workaround? wireless works and am in the process of doing a dist-upgrade now
<vaguerant> I saw that one, it seems like it's for an older version; my xorg.conf doesn't have anything in it about the touchpad/mouse so I wasn't sure if I could just add it in, since it seems to be getting its settings from elsewhere anyway.
<dajhorn> dorgan: You should have a raid1 "personality" in that file.
<dorgan> dajhorn: Personalities : [raid1]
<dorgan> dajhorn: unused devices: <none>
<starcannon> dro does that motherboard have 2 ethernet ports built in? If so, I got around the issue by using eth1(the second port)
<dro> starcannon: nope unfortenly not
<dorgan> dajhorn: what next?
<dajhorn> dorgan: Next step is `sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdX /dev/sdY`.  Substitute sdX and sdY for your RAID-1 disks.
<dro> starcannon: i am using the wireless right now but it's kinda slow
<vaguerant> starcannon: I did just find something that might have me a little closer. I did a xinput list-props "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" and there are settings for Circular Scrolling in there.
<dro> starcannon: once you got all up to date, did that fix it?
<dajhorn> dorgan:  Check /proc/partitions to get a list of disks and partitions.
<starcannon> dro everything works here, I haven't checked eth0 though, so can't say for sure, eth1 worked, so I just left it.
<dro> starcannon: interesting, i might just switch eth0 to eth1 lol
<mgv1> im trying to use xchat with a proxy from here with no succsses http://aliveproxy.com/irc-proxy-list/
<starcannon> vaguerant did that ubuntuforums.org post I send you help?
<Xgates> I'm running Karmic and under Software Sources, community-maintained open source software (universe) is checked but when I do a search in Synpatic for either xchat or cheese nothing comes up
<grturner> !9.10 | Xgates
<ubottu> Xgates: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vaguerant> Not quite, but I managed to get it working using the wiki on configuring input devices.
<starcannon> dro, suppose it's worth a shot... not sure; its a bit of open the door close the door and the broken car starts kinda thing, worked for me basically, though I have 2 ethernet ports so wth, give it a shot, you can allways change it back if it don't work or causes other issues
<Xgates> grturner: no worries I've been running Linux along time, just not a Ubuntu user is all...
<vaguerant> The fine control for it isn't great, but hopefully I can figure that out myself. Thanks for all the help.
<Dekko> What is this about 'Karmic will break'?
<CokeNCode> hey guys, i've got a problem. well, two. How do I know what my pen drive is detected as ... be it sda or sda 1 etc
<grturner> Dekko, it's still beta, theres going to be problems
<CokeNCode> i have it plugged in now, where do i check to see what it is ?
<Dekko> grturner: ah okay but I will wait until final comes out.
<starcannon> vaguerant well done, it would be nice if there were better touchpad gui configurators; I might try to tackle something like that this winter, or I might not, depends on how lazy I feel lol
<zen|tao> Dekko: The good news is you get to keep both pieces :)
<starcannon> Dekko Karmic is Beta at the moment, Beta WILL break.
<Dekko> Do you know if it will be trouble free upgrading current install to karmic final when released.
<Dekko> Running Jaunty now.
<CydeSwype> Dekko, should be
<Keiya> Hey, is the Sugar in apt broken/
<Keiya> s/\//?/
<Dekko> CydeSwype: I've been thinking what about the repositories that are set for jaunty now?
<dajhorn> CokeNCode: Quick and dirty, run `dmesg` at a prompt and look at the last line.
<CokeNCode> where is this darn thing mounted ... hmmmm
<CydeSwype> Dekko, I'm in karmic now and while it's mostly stable there's still the usual problems with audio, compiz and various other things
<mgv1> there is a way to fastly accsess wiktionary.org?
<CokeNCode> thanks dajhorn
<starcannon> Dekko, if this is your production/only computer, don't do it unless you have time/patience to deal with it, thats my advice, which is generally not worth much ;P
<CokeNCode> it's sdb, i checked partition manager
<sebsebseb> Dekko: yes that should go fine upgrading to the final,  however you might want to re install instead :)   assuming your on Ext3, since no Ext4 on an upgrade.   Or when the time comes can do an Ext3 to Ext4 conversion, however  I don't think  quite get the proper thing when doing that.
<CokeNCode> now, my other problem, how do i find out where it's mounted ?
<dajhorn> CokeNCode: You can also use the disk editor, which is somewhere under the System menu.
<CydeSwype> Dekko, the repos you've added will need to be changed, but the base ones will switch as part of the upgrade
<Dekko> reinstall = pain in ass due to all the tweaks and stuff I've done to get it to work as I want it.
<starcannon> Doh, sorry Dekko I misunderstood, I thought you meant going from Karmic Beta to Karmic Release, I recommend waiting for release unless you wanna help test Beta
<dajhorn> CokeNCode: If your Ubuntu desktop is sensible, then it will be in Nautilus, and it will be mounted under the /media directory.
<CydeSwype> sebsebseb makes a good point re: ext4.  it's not a HUGE difference between ext3 and ext4, but if you want to play with ext4, and you're currently on ext3 you'll likely have to reinstall
<Dekko> starcannon okay I was talking about FINAL when that comes out - going from Jaunty to Karmic.
<dajhorn> CokeNCode: Open a file manager and look in the left-pane for something that reads like "My Pen Drive".
<sebsebseb> Dekko: The main thing with Ext4 is having /  with that file system, so  get the 10 seconds or so boot up,  really fast shut down, and  the disk check done in a few seconds or so after 23 or so boots.
<CokeNCode> dajhorn: yeh, i see that. But I wanna access it from the console
<CokeNCode> in fact, screw that ... what's the command to open file manager ... maybe if i run that as root ... i can do what i want
<starcannon> Dekko, ah, yeah, well if things go as planned, it should be a smooth transition; if your concerned, it may be worth waiting a week and watching the ubuntuforums.org threads, and see what if any hurdles you may have to hop
<dajhorn> CokeNCode:  `cd /media/MyPenDrive`.
<vaguerant> starcannon: Sounds interesting if it happens. I did get gsynaptics, but it just didn't do anything re: modifying anything that actually did anything.
<CokeNCode> thanks dajhorn, you're awesome ...
<dajhorn> CokeNCode: Np.
<Dekko> sebsebseb... we'll see how I do.....:) I love Linux though, came from Mac OS X (Hackintosh) to Linux which made the transition easier.
<starcannon> vaguerant yeah gsynaptics needs more options, I think of it as pretty much an on/off switch myself
<The_Dead_91> hi guys.. a question: i need to install linux on a pc but only the terminal interface... do you think it's best debian or ubuntu to do it?
<sebsebseb> !love >  Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko, please see my private message
<starcannon> The_Dead_91 Debian if you know how, Ubuntu if you don't
<Dekko> sebsebseb: thats nice.............
<Dekko> :D
<CydeSwype> have you guys seen bumptop yet?
<sebsebseb> Dekko: :)
<starcannon> The_Dead_91 check out Ubuntu Alternate Install iso if your talking about running headless, its got what you need.
<sebsebseb> Dekko: quite a few Mac users go  to  Ubuntu,  and then think  Ubuntu is better than Mac OS X
<g0tcha> hey guys, is vmware tools work in ubuntu 9.04?
<CydeSwype> i just noticed they're "measuring demand" for a linux version
<sebsebseb> g0tcha: I guess so, but for virtualization  Virtaulbox is usually recommended
<starcannon> later all, I'm off to play with a clients network.
<The_Dead_91> starcanno : i thought so... but i didn't do it with debian... what release i've to download? the minimum?
<sebsebseb> g0tcha: in here
<CokeNCode> now, guys, what do i edit in /boot/grub/menu.lst to force it to look for sdb instead of the hard drive
<maxflax> Networkmanager won't manage my wifi.. says NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2). what does it mean and how do I fix it
<CydeSwype> g0tcha, not sure about vmware, but i like virtualbox
<CokeNCode> i see a million lines here references sda
<Dekko> sebsebseb: I am a Windows user basically, then I tried Hackintoshin' and loved it, THEN I decided to try Linux AGAIN for the umphtheenth time.... and this time with Jaunty it just clicked.
<sebsebseb> g0tcha: plus Virtualbox can use VMware VMDK files
<Dekko> So multibooting Win7/OS X Leopard 10.5.8 and Ubuntu Linux now :D
<g0tcha> sebastien, it does?
<CokeNCode> alright ... let's try this again
<sebsebseb> gonzojive_: not sure,  it's been quite a while since I used any VMware products, because of Virtualbox :)
<CokeNCode> brb guys ...
<Raenir> yo I have a windows Vista disk that I want to install but wont boot, is there a way within Ubuntu I can try installing it? WINE says I didnt have enough space or something
<CydeSwype> virtualbox ftw
<Guest41860> hi
<Guest41860> someone here ever use an usb tuner tv stick (tetratec t3) ?
<TLF> hello
<sebsebseb> Dekko: Hackintosh isn't properly legal if legal at all really by the way
<CydeSwype> Raenir, are you trying to install on a virtual machine?  you can use virtualbox to do that
<TLF> it's archive.ubuntu.org facing problems?
<dajhorn> The only problem with VirtualBox is the disk manager.
<zen|tao> !hi | TLF
<ubottu> TLF: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Raenir> virtual box work on Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Raenir: yes
<Dekko> sebsebseb: I don't really care about the legality of it - I just enjoy exploring and learning new stuff.
<CydeSwype> Raenir, yes
<bastidrazor> !slow > TLF
<ubottu> TLF, please see my private message
<Raenir> can I apt-get it?
<treyh> i just installed jaunty amd64, and now can't get dhcp to work on eth0 but can on wlan0, whats going on?
<TLF> thanks, bastidrazor
<CydeSwype> Raenir, yes, it's in the base repos
<sebsebseb> Raenir: only the open source version, which lacks USB support, but you  can get the other version for Linux hosts http://www.virtualbox.org  ,but then USB needs setting up as well #vbox for help with that
<TLF> goodbye
<CydeSwype> sebsebseb: good point
<bastidrazor> TLF: earlier today i had the same issues. after the hype cools down speeds will pick up.
<OzFalcon> Are there any official cd/case cover graphics to download & print for your burnt iso's?
<Raenir> basicially I have a burned copy of Vista but for some reason it wont boot up, but works from the cd rom drive otherwise. I'm trying to install it somehow
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Raenir> This is an ubuntu question
<Raenir> I am trying to install Vista from within Ubuntu without booting from the disk
<sebsebseb> Raenir: ok you can't install it from inside Ubuntu
<grturner> on virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> Raenir: with the exception of a virtual machine
<grigris> hi with wha command i make upgrade to 9.10 version?
<sebsebseb> grigris: don't do it yet, the final isn't out yet, that's October 29th
<Raenir> installing virtualbox right now
<grigris> no problem for me man
<LjL> grigris: ask in #ubuntu+1 - this channel doesn't cover unstable versions
<sebsebseb> Raenir: also you will need enough RAM
<Raenir> 4 gigs
<Raenir> i have
<sebsebseb> Raenir: and I think that some OEM  versions of  Windows won't work in a virtual machine
<maxflax> Networkmanager won't manage my wifi.. says NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2). what does it mean and how do I fix it
<sanchiro> is is possible to burn a 7.8 gb .iso to two 4.4 gb blank dvd discs? Can any burner split up the .iso between two discs? The .iso is for a dual layer burner, but mine is single layer
<crespo> guys need help
<Raenir> is there a program I can find for Ubuntu that burns bootable ISO images?
<crespo> http://pastebin.com/m296a1ece
<erUSUL> !burniso | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<LjL> crespo: tried #c++? this channel is about Ubuntu
<OzFalcon> are there nvidia binaries available for 9.10 ?
<erUSUL> !karmic | OzFalcon
<ubottu> OzFalcon: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<OzFalcon> answer: No
<OzFalcon> Are there any official cd/case cover graphics to download & print for your burnt iso's......?
<Raenir> after installing something in Ubuntu where do I look to turn it on?
<sebsebseb> crespo: what's your problem
<sebsebseb> crespo: I don't want to go on a pastebin link   to find out
<erUSUL> Raenir: depends on what you installed
<ultem> jolly good evening
<[fade]> pozdrav zvacet
<Raenir> just installed VirtualBox
<sebsebseb> Raenir: ok good
<erUSUL> Raenir: aplications>system tools ??
<zvacet> pozdrav da li te poznam
<mgv1> im trying to use xchat with a proxy from here with no succsses http://aliveproxy.com/irc-proxy-list/
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: do you use wicd?
<The_Dead_91> have anyone here ever try the ShipIt servi of Ubuntu? I can't understand if ship cost belong to me...(sorry, I'm italian and i didn't can make the sentence clearer :P )
<Raenir> I dont see a Systems Tools button
<liquidrid> hey guys, trying to install 9.04 but i don't want to use the whole disk, can anyone recommend partition sizes for /, swap, /home etc.. if i'd like the total partition to be 50gigs?
<erUSUL> The_Dead_91: no; it is totally free
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> no
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: which ubuntu do you run?
<erUSUL> Raenir: my menu is in spanish so it may be a bit different
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> 9.10
<[fade]> des [Nikola-93]
<erUSUL> Raenir: and it is not a button is a menu
<Raenir> menu whatever its not there
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: so try in #ubuntu+1
<[Nikola-93]> hello [fade] :)
<The_Dead_91> erUSUL : who pay trade costs? Canonical do?
<erUSUL> The_Dead_91: yes
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> well, nobody there knowing about that stuff aparently
<OzFalcon> liquidrid, set your swap size to double your ram. A pretty full desktop install will set you back 4gb so allocate min of 8 for that. and Whatever else you want for home.
<Raenir> I have the following under Applications: Accessories, Games, Graphics, Internet, Sound & Video, Wine
<Hadi> !grub hadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub hadi
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: also i dont know how to help in 9.10...
<Hadi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<liquidrid> OzFalcon 8gigs for / right?
<Max_> how can I access old Ubuntu distro repositories?
<thedude1> how can i make this permanent, "iw reg set VE" which changes the wireless region from US to Venezuela, under archlinux theres a config file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but ubuntu got nothing
<OzFalcon> liquidrid, yes.
<The_Dead_91> erUSUL : thanks boy, since when i discovered that service i'm asking the same question to myself :P
<klaus> hi, kann somebody help me with this problem? -> http://www.laura-ich-hasse-dich.net/?uid=6399
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> well, I think I might have solved it know thou
<liquidrid> OzFalcon awesome, thanks
<[Nikola-93]> But... if you have more than 2 gigs of RAM, actually you would not need swap almost anytime so... 2 gigs for /swap is enough AFAIK
<{newbie}> hello, does anyone knows how to get a barebones ubuntu install?
<ortsvorsteher> ok
<mgv1> im trying to register jabber with no succsess - what can it be?
<mgv1> there is a way to fastly accsess wiktionary.org?
<erUSUL> The_Dead_91: no problem :)
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> where can I disable the killswitch for wlan
<Raenir> Okay if I type VirtualBox in the terminal it starts it
<Raenir> but I wouldve prefered an icon
<[fade]> make an icon
<Raenir> I cant find its exe thingy
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: in which network manager? in wicd?
<[Nikola-93]> launcher*
<[fade]> theres no exe thing, kde or gnome ?
<Raenir> Ubuntu im in
<fccf> !minimal | {newbie}
<ubottu> {newbie}: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thedude1> how can i make this permanent, "iw reg set VE" which changes the wireless region from US to Venezuela, under archlinux theres a config file in /etc/udev/rules.d/ but ubuntu got nothing
<jonsol> Raenir: Lord all mighty.
<fccf> !repeat | thedude1
<ubottu> thedude1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<{newbie}> fccf: thanks I just needed a minimal image to do some kernel hacking :)
<[fade]> set it to execute on startupe
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> in NetworkManager
<Raenir> jonsol: yo?
<[fade]> ad it to /etc/init.d/rc
<fccf> Raenir: why don't you just create a launcher on your desktop (right click on desktop)
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: is the new network manager different to the one in 9.04?
<Raenir> Aha
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> newer version
<[Nikola-93]> with working WPA and WEP ?!
<Raenir> i dont know which icon within the VirtualBox directory is the starting one
<[fade]> it works with me on wpa psk2 on 9.04
<jonsol> WPA and WEP works perfectly in 9.04
<cfedde> is there any debate about which video card/driver is better for a new  general desk top environment?
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: so as i didnt used it anytime, i am not able to help you, sorry.
<OzFalcon> Anyone having trouble with updating open office/latest updates?
<bastidrazor> Raenir: type which programname to find out the path for the program
<jonsol> no
<[fade]> i would always go with nvidia due to drivers being updated more than others
<[Nikola-93]> umm i had terrible problems with wifi security on 9.04 so i had to install wicd
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I am helping to father's Ubuntu using but he have problems with desktop manager. Can you recommend a theme for easy use like Windows style?
<Raenir> yay
<mark_> fade@ i agree also
<[fade]> you couldnt steal neighbours wifi from hg520`s ? :)
<ortsvorsteher> Turbolinux: may you use the kde version...
<OzFalcon> ortsvorsteher, Wouldn't that make thinks harder?
<liquidrid> i appreciate the fact that every time i come to this channel, someone helps me out, props to all of oyu
<liquidrid> you*
<[fade]> donate :)
<bastidrazor> !theme > Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux, please see my private message
<mark_> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ortsvorsteher> OzFalcon: if he comes from windows, i dont think so
<_Tristan> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<[Nikola-93]> Turbolinux: GDM is quite simple. themes are here for making the windows feeling :)
<flypp> nas a todos
<maxflax> <ortsvorsteher> but how to disable the rfkill module should be generic
<flypp> hi all
<ortsvorsteher> maxflax: i dont know... i use wicd on my 8.04 lts laptop now
<maxflax> How do I disable the rfkill module?
<fccf> !blacklist | maxflax ortsvorsteher
<ubottu> maxflax ortsvorsteher: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jonsol> maxflax: rtfm? JFGI?
<ortsvorsteher> fccf: thx, but i wont to blacklist anything at the moment
<flypp> soy_el_dip???
<Raenir> anyone know the best way to make a bootable OS DVD with an ISO in Ubuntu?
<OzFalcon> ortsvorsteher, Dunno, Found the other one to be more accepted.
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell which kernel version the latest ati driver requieres?
<mgv1> where are the spell check folders for deleting one of the spell checkers?
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: k3b?!
<ortsvorsteher> OzFalcon: ok...
<[Nikola-93]> Brassero?!
<fccf> Raenir: same way you would burn a CD iso ... 700megs burns easily on a DVD
<ciderpunx> brasero
<Raenir> im burning an iso of vista
<Raenir> > 2 gb
<[Nikola-93]> the same way
<ciderpunx> Raenir I'm sorry.
<ciderpunx> *heh*
<fccf> Raenir: I use deepburner in vista for iso's
<OzFalcon> Raenir, What OS do you want to boot?
<Raenir> I want to make a disk of Vista to boot from, I only have Ubuntu installed
<tryggvib> I bought a domain to access my computer (a ubuntu server) but when I access it from my LAN (through the domain) I always get forwarded to the router's login... can anyone help me?
<Raenir> so I need a Ubuntu DVD burner program
<[Nikola-93]> Wait... you are burning the Vista install CD and you want to do that under ubuntu?!
<Mka> Raenir: just use brasero or k3b
<[Nikola-93]> k3b or brasero
<[fade]> give more info tryggvib
<zvacet> Raenir :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jonsol> cdrecorder
<[fade]> how do you access it tryggvib , ssh, vnc ?
<Raenir> alrighty braseo or k3b, do I need to check a special box for "bootable cd/dvd"?
<OzFalcon> Raenir, Perhaps you could use an existing Vista boot iso, And Edit it with some sort of iso editor. ]
<Mka> Raenir: you dont even need to read much about this, just burn the DVD
<mark_> tryggvib sometimes it shows the router locally but apache to the world
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell which kernel version the latest ati driver requieres?  Is there a PPA for the latest?
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: no, only to burn the ISO.
<Merinco> hey folks need some vpn help
<Raenir> k using brasero
<[fade]> just ask
<flypp> the boot feature is included in the iso image Raenir. Just burn it with Brasero or k3b
<Raenir> moment of truth...
<[Nikola-93]> lol
<Merinco> pinging the server to connect to gives destination unreachable
<zvacet> Raenir : select burn image
<dragon> how can i restore a file from the repos?
<Raenir> i did the right click burn image to dvd method I think
<[fade]> tell me which protocol you are trying ?
<dragon> !who | [fade]
<ubottu> [fade]: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Merinco> it's a windows vpn unfortunately ;)
<Merinco> trying with pptp
<Raenir> sigh 6 minutes to create a checksum
<[fade]> Merinco i set that up on slackware 1 yr ago, it was hard, but it can work
<dragon> !who | Merinco
<ubottu> Merinco: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<[fade]> Merinco what software you are using, i advise using kvpnc
<Merinco> ubuntu here
<tryggvib> [fade]: I put up a web server on the domain www.example.com which I can access from school, but when I try to access the server www.example.com from home (the server is sitting in my kitchen) it routes me to the login of the router (I can access it through the LAN address but that means extra config for apache)
<Raenir> I would forgo Vista and stick with Ubuntu but one of my games doesnt work properly over multiplayer using WINE for some reason
<dragon> !wine | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<[Nikola-93]> and the reason is punkbuster
<[fade]> Raenir check winehq.org/appdb for more info about the game
<[fade]> maybe it can be fixed
<mark_> tryggvib:  This is normal, you have to type localhost on your web browser to see it
<Merinco> fade: yea tried that before but will try again....
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<hvgotcodes> how do i tell which kernel version the latest ati driver requieres?  Is there a PPA for the latest?  Pretty please with sugar on top...
<dragon> what's the command to restore a file's original state from the repos?
<zvacet> !vm | Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dragon> ActionParsnip: sup
<[fade]> Merinco private msg
<Merinco> fade: at the moment i'm just trying with the general network manager with ubuntu
<mgv1> where are the spell check folders - i want to delete one of the spell checkers?
<Raenir> http://www.winehq.org/appdb is a 404 error
<tryggvib> mark_: can't I put up a local dns server or something to "fake" it
<[fade]> i misspeled then
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: google for winehq appdb
<ActionParsnip> Raenir: appdb.winehq.org
<[fade]> Raenir http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Raenir> ja, figures the one thing they didn't test was multiplayer, otherwise the game works fine
<[fade]> Raenir what game?
<Raenir> Victoria Revolutions by paradox interactive
<mark_> tryggvib: Why would you want to when you can just type localhost/ to see the page 'live'
<[Nikola-93]> any recommendation for electronic circuits simulator that works?
<Raenir> niche game, you probly never heard of it
<flypp> Reanir, you could set a partition with Vista just for gaming.
<Raenir> my disk for it wont boot
<Raenir> goshdarnit,
<Raenir> errors while burning disk
<dragon> I'm trying to restore my xorg.conf to its original state. What's the `dpkg` for doing that?
<eee> HELLOHELLO
<tryggvib> mark_: My apache is set up to serve www.example.com/special so it doesn't allow me to to access localhost/special
<dragon> s/dpkg`/dpkg` command/
<fccf> dragon: sudo dpkg-reconifgure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soy_el_dip> hi
<eee> I AM AIDS I HAS POOR VERY SERIOS
<bazhang> eee, wrong channel
<eee> HELP!
<flypp> so??
<bazhang> eee, this is ubuntu support
<eee> BUT UBUNTI FOR HUMAN
<ixian_> eee, sudo apt-get remove aids
<flypp> lol
<bazhang> eee, please stop
<mark_> tryggviv: What about <yourlocalipaddress>/special, mine for example would be 192.168.2.2/special
<eee> lol
<tryggvib> mark_: plus I have to domains routing to different sites, one for my friends and one for my family (which I don't want to mix)
<bazhang> ixian_, dont add to it
#ubuntu 2009-10-03
<Raenir> gonna try VirtualBoxing it now
<tryggvib> mark_: I used that but when I started having fun with different domains for different things (I know... I'm just having fun) it doesn't work
<dcrosta> I've installed the Broadcom driver per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914697, and it appears to work, but it names the wireless NIC "eth2" -- what's the proper way to rename it "wlan0" etc? Or do I need to set that as an option when loading the kernel module?
<ActionParsnip> dcrosta: wlan0 is usual
<flypp> Raenir, is a Directx game?
<mark_> tryggvib : Silly question, but you made sure you put .html or .htm or .ph or whatever at the end of the url, localhost/special.html should have worked.. works here on my pages
<dcrosta> ActionParsnip: right -- but the driver calls it "eth2" by default, it seems
<Raenir> flypp: yes
<flypp> soy_el_dip, at last!!!
<flypp> Raenir, forget VirtualBox
<flypp> use Vista in a separated partition
<tryggvib> mark_: no I didn't... I'm trying to access a folder ... so basically I'm trying to access localhost/special/index.php
<Raenir> flypp doesnt work.... vista wont boot
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: virtual machines work terrible while 3D is concerned.
<Raenir> my cd wont boot
<ActionParsnip> dcrosta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007285
<Raenir> it isnt a 3D game
<[Nikola-93]> kk
<Raenir> its mostly 2D but need sidrectx for mp
<mark_> tryggvib : I think if you installed local dns servers it would only resolve to your public Ip address anyway
<dragon> fccf: it worked, thanks!
<bastidrazor> Raenir: you're pirated is is corrupt?
<dcrosta> ActionParsnip: thanks
<bastidrazor> Raenir: iso
<flypp> Raenir, you will need a valid Vista ISO
<tryggvib> mark_: I'm using different free software projects on different domains, phpDiplomacy for friends, wordpress for family etc. and I want to be able to access both from computers on my LAN
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: give a try to Win 7
<Raenir> I cant find one
<flypp> and burn the iso image from brasero
<[Nikola-93]> it`s free
<ActionParsnip> dcrosta: just apply itto your situation
<Raenir> can you give me a link?
<Raenir> how long is it free to try for?
<flypp> i dunno
<flypp> i don't use Vista
<[Nikola-93]> may next year, or sth like that?
 * dragon wanted to point eee to !antivirus
<thiagocrepaldi> has anyone here able to ENABLE LdapAuthentication mediawiki-extension plugin ?
 * bungle waves
<tryggvib> mark_: so basically for webdiplomacy I want my friends to access www.our-diplomacy.com and get to that folder and my family to access www.our-family-site.com and get that site... so http://localhost doesn't work for me
<[Nikola-93]> Raenir: you can download win 7 for free from M$ site, and it works until may next year, and... it`s free and legal version
<[Nikola-93]> think it`s may
<Raenir> i geuss so, am i able to download it directly? Bell is throttling my torrent bandwidth
<[Nikola-93]> yes, directly from MS site...
<Raenir> yay!
<dragon> [Nikola-93]: I believe you'd have a really good rationale for pointing someone towards Windows in #ubuntu.
<[Nikola-93]> over ftp, i guess :D
<zhando> can anyone recommend a good up-to-date karmic mirror?
<[Nikola-93]> only gaming...
<flypp> Raenir, you can use a download extension for Firefox
<ActionParsnip> !ot | [Nikola-93]
<ubottu> [Nikola-93]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bin1010> I found preferred applications; but that doesn't help with the right-click "open with".....I really need to remove some of them.
<dragon> zhando: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/
<Raenir> the Release Candidate appears to noloner be availiable for direct download
<zhando> dragon: tried that one. not up to date.
<dragon> zhando: ok, did you try the torrent?
<zhando> dragon: no. is for the beta? where is it?
<dragon> zhando: http://releases.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<zhando> dragon: thx. I'll look into it.
<dragon> !ot > Raenir
<ubottu> Raenir, please see my private message
<Raenir> Anyone know how to get around torrent throttling with Ubuntu's Transmission program thingy?
<GuuU_> alguem ai?
<b-ungle> Raenir: t1 line?
<dragon> !es | GuuU_
<ubottu> GuuU_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Raenir> doesnt work if my ISP is intentionally throttling torrent traffic
<ActionParsnip> Raenir: you can disable / set speed limits in preferences
<Raenir> that doesnt work
<flypp> GuuU_, aquí fálase en inglés
<Raenir> its the ISP's end
<Raenir> I need to get around my ISP's efforts
<GuuU_> algum brasileiro aki?
<dragon> Raenir: http://lifehacker.com/295995/stop-your-isp-from-throttling-bittorrent-speeds
<b-ungle> ssh-agent?
<dragon> GuuU_: nadie aqui.
<flypp> Raenir, use an alternative port
<bazhang> !br | GuuU_
<ubottu> GuuU_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Raenir> I changed the port but Im not seeing much of an increase
<flypp> you could use a port-scanning web page, to see open ports
<Raenir> looking at the guide now
<ActionParsnip> Raenir: could torrent via a public proxy
<b-ungle> ActionParsnip: my guess is that they're doing traffic analysis - proxy wouldn't work unless traffic is encrypted
<b-ungle> Raenir: another ISP?
<mgv1> where are the spell check folders? - i want to delete one of the spell checkers
<Raenir> I'm a sublettee
<Raenir> im not the one who got the internet for the apartment
<ActionParsnip> b-ungle: transmission can allow encrypted only packet under privacy set require encryption
<b-ungle> Raenir: neighbours wireless?
<flypp> lol
<Raenir> im a desktop
<flypp> i'm a netbook
<flypp> my girlfriend is an scsi card
<b-ungle> *heh*
<Raenir> bow chuka bow woibn
<kruykaze> facebook videos stop in the middle with ubuntu
<b-ungle> Raenir is encrypting now.
<DigitalKiwi> shouldn't it be the other way around...
<Raenir> b-ungle: I am?
<di||itan1e> Anyone in the eastern USA having very slooooo interwebs right now?
<b-ungle> bow chuka bow woibn!
<LjL> !ot | di||itan1e
<ubottu> di||itan1e: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Raenir> thats a porn video sound effect
<b-ungle> ah ok
<kruykaze> bow chuka bow bow
<alchamech> hello all
<di||itan1e> Anyone in the eastern USA having very slooooo interwebs right now? While using Ubuntu!
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Raenir di||itan1e ,ljl already told you
<ubottu> Raenir di||itan1e ,ljl already told you: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<b-ungle> its Raenir's torrents!
<kruykaze> di||itan1e, ubuntu servers?
<di||itan1e> kruykaze: that too
<Raenir> is ktorrent the same thing as bittorrent?
<alchamech> are the ubuntu servers down?
<dorgan> i am trying to restore some data off a drive and I have access to the data for postgres /var/lib/postgresql ....can i just rsync the from the old box to the new box??
<kruykaze> di||itan1e, karmic servers are hammered but the rest is fine
<Raenir> im trying to find the ubuntu version or bittorrent
<bastidrazor> !slow > alchamech
<ubottu> alchamech, please see my private message
<di||itan1e> kruykaze: im not getting better that 30kB on any ubuntu server
<kruykaze> di||itan1e, normal
<liquidrid> if i want to created a softraid style JBOD volume, i use LVM right?
<thiebaude> kruykaze, 3hrs to download and install 136mb
<b-ungle> Raenir: transmission is a bittorrent client, so is ktorrent
<alchamech> ok thx ubottu its nice to know that its not just me lol
<kruykaze> thiebaude, still normal they are hammered now
<kruykaze> with the beta and all
<eddiebuntu> How do I find out if my wireless card is a,b or g on ubuntu?
<Raenir> transmission seems to lack options
<thiebaude> kruykaze, yep,i got my beta
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  alchamech
<ubottu> alchamech: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<izaque> big linux
<[fade]> can i install packages from karmic, they should work ok ?
<sebsebseb> don't install packages from Karmic into Jauntey
<Raenir> does transmittion have a help channel?
<Raenir> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<[fade]> then i need to compile from source, its ok
<[fade]> thnx :)
<Raenir> !Transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Transmission
<sebsebseb> or ppa
<sebsebseb> maybe
<eddiebuntu> when does carmic come out
<izaque> alguem do brasil???
<sebsebseb> eddiebuntu: 29th October
<sebsebseb> !br |  izaque
<ubottu> izaque: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | eddiebuntu
<ubottu> eddiebuntu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alchamech> lol, ok ill keep that in mind the next time we talk
<sebsebseb> alchamech: heh
<sebsebseb> I guess
<dragon> Raenir: you should try #transmission and ##transmission
<sebsebseb> alchamech: also you can see who  triggered the bot
<dragon> ActionParsnip: will karmic still "BREAK"?
<Ddorda> where can i download the default icons set of karmic?
<sebsebseb> dragon: maybe
<alchamech> so has anyone used karmic yet?
<dragon> come on, it's in beta now
<sebsebseb> alchamech: since Alpha 4
<eddiebuntu> How do I find out if my wireless card is a,b or g on ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> dragon: Beta still has bugs
<Raenir> whats the double # for
<dragon> alchamech: lot of people are, and you can find most of them in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> dragon: in fact even finals have bugs
<alchamech> wow im behind
<dragon> Raenir: unofficial channels
<sebsebseb> dragon: a lot of people shoudn't be running it yet really
<Raenir> ic
<alchamech> im still telling everyone about jaunty
<dragon> sebsebseb: they should!! that's how we improve ubuntu :P
<sebsebseb> dragon: Ubuntu is an operating system not a browser such as Firefox,  where even the alphas seem to be rather stable
<sebsebseb> dragon: depends on the type of user, and the data they have and so on
<Ddorda> sebsebseb: Firefox is never stable :P
<dragon> alchamech: karmic hasn't been released officially yet, so keep it secret from newbies ;)
<dragon> sebsebseb: yep, i agree
<arthurjohnson> dragon: lol
<dragon> Ddorda: for me it always it :)
<sebsebseb> Ddorda: well Firefox can  go a bit bad in  Ubuntu, espeasily if Flash is in those tabs,  but   in Windows Firefox tends to run quite well and that's for sure
<dragon> s/it :)/is :)/
<ActionParsnip> dragon: its not officially released so yes it may
<alchamech> dragon: haha
<ActionParsnip> dragon: its worked here since alpha2 but has been a bumpy ride
<alchamech> thanx for all the help guys
<eddiebuntu> How do I find out if my wireless card is a,b or g on ubuntu?
<Ddorda> where can i download the default icons set of karmic?
<dragon> ActionParsnip: yes, i'd not want to scare people by saying "IT WILL BREAK" at this time, so I was thinking it might be the right time to edit that factoid.
<sebsebseb> dragon: no it's not
<sebsebseb> dragon: beta can still brake
<dragon> Ddorda: default means it should be in there by default.. right?
<dragon> sebsebseb: it can, but it's an extreme statement to say "IT WILL"
<ActionParsnip> dragon: until its officially released its considered not ready so may break
<Ddorda> dragon: yes, but it's in karmic, i want it in Jaunty...
<DigitalKiwi> eddiebuntu: lspci might tell you
<dragon> Ddorda: we're less than a month away from karmic. Not sure if those could or should be installed in jaunty. Try art.gnome.org though.
<sebsebseb> dragon: less than a month  from Karmic final,  but even so,  many users shoudn't be using it yet
<Ddorda> dragon: i will
<bastidrazor> eddiebuntu: lspci | grep Ethernet
<sebsebseb> dragon: stuff can go rather wrong with beta operating systems as well
<sebsebseb> dragon: resulting in many people haveing a reason to clean install the final
<DigitalKiwi> bastidrazor: that's unlikely to work for wireless
<dragon> sebsebseb: yeah, that should be mentioned in the factoid. We of course shouldn't encourage everyone to install Karmic right now.
<sebsebseb> dragon: if you want to do people a favour  for later on when  Karmic is out, maybe you should  start telling them about Ext4
<bastidrazor> DigitalKiwi: if it is a pci card then it will work. if it is a dongle use lsusb
<dragon> sebsebseb: what do you mean?
<The_Dead_91> where can i find the directory .gnome
<The_Dead_91> ?
<DigitalKiwi> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<b-ungle> cd ~/.gnome
<bastidrazor> The_Dead_91: probaboly ~/.gnome
<DigitalKiwi> do you see Ethernet there? I don't
<sebsebseb> dragon: and how it may give them a reason to clean install the whole of Ubuntu,   because the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion may not be good enough.   With the advantages of Ext4 being  rather fast boot up and shut down,  and  very fast disk checking after the 23 or so boots.
<Ddorda> dragon: found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Humanity_Icons
<eddiebuntu> bastidrazor, thanks that told me about my ethernet card, but how can I learn about my wifi card?
<DigitalKiwi> eddiebuntu: remove the grep
<sebsebseb> dragon: It was optional for 9.04 and not properly stable, because of the kernel they had and that for it,  in 9.10 it's default, not for people who have done Ext3 in 9.04 and then upgraded to 9.10 though.
<dragon> Ddorda: great
<Ddorda> well, i have to go to sleep. gnight
<eddiebuntu> DigitalKiwi, that gives me an error
<dragon> sebsebseb: it's over my head, but doesn't matter
<eddiebuntu> command not found
<DigitalKiwi> type JUST lspci, then look for the one that's your network card
<sebsebseb> dragon: I think that's ok to prepare people for 9.10 by giving them an idea about it,  for example the Ext4 thing,   but telling people to upgrade early to it,  because the beta is out, and so things are apparnatlly more stable,  that's  not a good thing.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hmm and he left, before my last message, oh well
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: any idea what was above his head though?
<jo_> hello! Where could I go with some questions about making a ubuntu server accesible for the internet behind a firewall?
<dcrosta> I've blacklisted kernel module "ssb" but it still gets loaded when i reboot. Is there something more I have to do besides editing a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ to prevent it from loading?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: the ceiling?
<trentlemon> anyone know why packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: the sky?
<ActionParsnip> !slow | trentlemon
<ubottu> trentlemon: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<trentlemon> fair enough
<leaf-sheep> I wonder how many times !slow factorid have been triggered today.
<eddiebuntu> what does 3945abg mean
<dro> since I updated my 9.04 install, i can't use dhcp or static ip for eth0 but wlan0 works fine either way
<b-ungle> jo_: are you running the firewall on the machine?
<bazhang> eddiebuntu, its the intel wifi chipset
<trentlemon> in 9.04 I was able to use gnome-sound-properties to "listen" to a line-in daisychain i have from another computer. I would "test" the capture interface on my soundcard. it seems this package is no longer in 9.10. any ideas how i could accomplish the same thing without it?
<Biovore> eddiebuntu: thats the model of your wifi card..  (intel chipset)
<jo_> tx for anwsering b-ungle no, it's behind the firewall
<eddiebuntu> is it a good card?
<DigitalKiwi> it means you were smart and bought intel wireless
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I got the impression that he is someone that  thinks  loads of people should be getting the beta (which they shoudn't), but doesn't really know what Karmic is about as such,  because he wasn't sure what I was on about when mentiong Ext4?
<OzFalcon> Anyone know what happened to http://linux.via.com.tw/ ???
<b-ungle> jo_: what sort of firewall? do you have access to the config?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: looks like it, just let them shoot the breeze
<ActionParsnip> OzFalcon: name doesnt resolve to an IP
<jo_> Well, that's the problem, I don't quite have acces to it, is there any way of tunneling true it?
<dro> my 9.04 install can't do a static or dhcp on eth0 anymore? two different laptops, same hardware
<eddiebuntu> bazhang, is it a good card?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: meaning?  I am not that good at sayings
<OzFalcon> ActionParsnip, hmmm
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: let him just make noise
<b-ungle> yah, google ssh-tunnel - you'll need another machine the other side though.
<bazhang> eddiebuntu, very well supported in linux
<ActionParsnip> dro: you can add static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<jo_> The network administrator of my mom's company is a jerk... don't like to ask him :p
<dro> ActionParsnip: I know I tried that, and it's worked in the past, but not now
<b-ungle> jo_: you should probably ask. jerk or not ;-)
<dro> ActionParsnip: you think if I switched from network manager to wicd might work better?
<eddiebuntu> bazhang, why am i only getting 5mbps on it then?
<ActionParsnip> dro: if you run: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<chalcedony> ((((((( ActionParsnip )))))))
<ActionParsnip> dro: does it report as ok?
<Biovore> 5 MBps or 5Mbps?
<dro> ActionParsnip: yes I've done that and restarted. remember this happened today after i did a dist-upgrade on both laptops
<dro> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> hi chalcedony :D
<chalcedony> :))
<jo_> I know, to do it on the regular way, is there a port that has to be opened in the firewall?
<ActionParsnip> dro: and does ifconfig show correct settings?
<Biovore> 5 MBps => 40 mbps
<dro> ActionParsnip: yes
<b-ungle> normally firewalls are configured to let packets out, but not in.
<eddiebuntu> mbps
<eddiebuntu> 5 mbps max
<ActionParsnip> dro: but connectivity doesnt work...
<jo_> how should you set up, for example a webserver in this situation? If you had acces to the firewall?
<b-ungle> jo_ but packets tht originated on /your/ net will be able to get back through
<scribawf> Can Ubuntu 9.04 (Intrepid) be successfully installed as Persistant on a USB Flash drive?
<b-ungle> jo_ you would set up protforwarding onthe firewall.
<b-ungle> s/prot/port/
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: make noise as in express his opinion?
<eddiebuntu> bazhang, why am i only getting 5mbps on it then?
<jo_> thus this endager the network?
<sebsebseb> scribawf: no  9.04 isn't intrepid that's 8.10,  9.04 is jauntey
<jo_> or only the server?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: just saying stuff in general
<b-ungle> packets would go through to a prticular ip on yer internal nteork
<b-ungle> network*
<scribawf> sebsebseb;  ok then on Jauantey?
<jo_> great, so only the server, wich runs ubuntu so that's fine
<jo_> so the only thin I have to ask is portforwarding?
<syta> quit
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: I guess things aren't a proper upgrade untill  the final,  plus sometimes  older releases are better for people,   with Ubuntu it's about what is still suppourted, not what is the latest,  but most users don't seem to reolize this
<Cige> So, I've been having some problems with my hard disk usage.  According to my System Monitor I am using all but 4.77 out of 26 GB on my Ubuntu Parition, but this is not correct.  Fitsr off, all of my media is on the 40GB windows partition, so that windows can access it.  Also, when I run Disk Usage Analyser it shows the same 4.8 Gb available, but after scanning the filesystem it shows that I am only using 4.1 Gb.  WHAT IS TAKING UP ALL M
<Cige> Y OTHER HARD DRIVE SPACE.  Whatever it is, it's on the partition, but not under /.  Is that even possible?
<b-ungle> ummm, yah ask yer jerk to portfoward port 80 to your server's IP
<sebsebseb> scribawf: yes
<sebsebseb> !usb |  scribawf
<ubottu> scribawf: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dragon> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<scribawf> sebsebseb, is it possible to install Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty as Persistant on USB Flash?
<PneumaticDeath> I've had a series of Xorg crashes, and I'm suspecting it's the nvidia glx driver.  Does anybody have tips on debugging it?
<jo_> thank you for helping me!
<b-ungle> jo_ np
<Cige> I mean, I have like nothing on my Ubuntu partition, I keep it all on the mounted windows partition, but I still see this crazy ammount of stuff on there with no spot in the filesystem...
<sebsebseb> scribawf: yes see the link the bot gave you
<scribawf> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eddiebuntu> bazhang, why am i only getting 5mbps on it then?
<scribawf> sebsebseb, Thanks going there now
<LVRodrigues> Good night!
<bazhang> eddiebuntu, no idea, just the chipset alone is a single factor.
<enovativ> hello to all
<jo_> yes, now I think about it, do you know how most firewalls are acceced? Just type there ip-adress in the intranet?
<dro> ActionParsnip: correct, it doesn't work
<gusan0r> HOLa como se que placa wireless tengo ???
<Cige> Unmounting the windows partition doesn't help, not that I thought it would,,,
<sebsebseb> !es |  qe2eqe
<ubottu> qe2eqe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<enovativ> i have a dell xps m1530...trying to get the wireless to work...i have already put in what i think is the necessary info : SSID, mode : infrastructure, IPv4 settings....etc.  but the wireless is not working
<enovativ> what can i do to test this out that it works ?
<Cige> Nobody knows?
<fuxar> gusan0r: lspci
<fuxar> gusan0r: vete a #ubuntu-es
<enovativ> i have a dell xps m1530...trying to get the wireless to work...i have already put in what i think is the necessary info : SSID, mode : infrastructure, IPv4 settings....etc.  but the wireless is not working
<enovativ> what can i do to test this out that it works ?
<PneumaticDeath> apparently I have ircii misconfigured, brb
<EricTheHax> if i install openbox, will everything still run normally, such as startup programs, networking, graphics, and wine?
<EricTheHax> is there anything i will have to do after installing openbox (besides switching to it)
<EricTheHax> wtf?
<scyx> hi, i'm thinking about setting up a dualboot with jaunty and karmic beta.. when/before installing karmic, what do i have to consider concerning grub2 etc?
<tobi> which X11 version will ubuntu 9.10 have?
<XiXaQ> is anyone here using network-manager with wlan and static ip here now? I'd like to know how nm-applets config looks like in gconf, cause it's broken in karmic and I need info to hunt down the bug.
<grturner> !9.10 | XiXaQ
<ubottu> XiXaQ: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<test34> XiXaQ, at least static ip seems to be fixed for ethernet in karmic.. (but I dont use wifi)
<XiXaQ> grturner: right, but since I need to get the working configuration from jaunty, I guess this is the right channel anyway.
<Cige> I really need help with this, I don't know what's taking up all my hard drive space
<XiXaQ> test34: nm-applets configuration dialog works for wired and stores what you tell it to?
<Pneu> Cige: sudo du -k / | sort -n | tail -20
<A-11942> shuuuu tanta gente
<test34> wow my if config is messed up, I have 124 network cards it looks like
<test34> s/if config/ifconfig
<Pneu> Cige: if it's a different partition that the root, then replace / with the mount point.
<test34> nevermind
<arthur_> dose anybody know why myspace will not load in FF3.5? i use sprint sierra usb for intrnet connection. when i am on a broadband tower it works fine but in the boonies it will not connect stalls on waiting on home.myspace.com. when i use windoze and the serria usb stick in the boonies it will connect. i cleared cookies, cache, and fooled around a little with about:config disabled IPv6 anyone...
<arthur_> ...have any ideas?
<arthur_>  
<Cige> @Penu: that's just the problem, It's not on the root partition, but I have NOTHING MOUNTED.  I only have 26Gb on the root partition, but only 4.9 gb of it are available.  However, when looking at all of /, I only see 4.1 gb stored in it.
<enovativ> hell to all
<enovativ> trying to get the wireless to work on this Dell XPS m1530 that I am working on .
<enovativ> I have created the wireless instance, with all the necessary info, but nothing is happening
<enovativ> can anyone help
<luka92> 92
<root__> daniel ortega sanchey
<enovativ> what can do in a CLI to test the wireless
<dorgan> what option do i have to add to bind under options to tell it what the slave server is
<Cige> @Penu: what does the putput of that command you had me use mean?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 enovativ
<Pneu> It should list the directories that take up the most space...
<test34> XiXaQ, I edited /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<enovativ> bazhang: thanks
<Pneu> Cige: I'm not sure of your level of sophistication.  du -k / will tell you how much each directory (and subdirectories of those directories) take up.  sort -n sorts that list numerically, and tail -20 gives the last 20.
<Cige> @Penu: Ok, I figured it was somehting like that.
<A-11942> Che nadie habla castellano por aqui¿??
<Pneu> Cige: others can probably point you to a nice GUI tool, but I'm old school.
<bazhang> A-11942, #ubuntu-es
<Cige> Penu: this is good, I'll make a pastebin
<mpsctlpjhs> i created a symlink to a samba folder from ~ using $ ln -s , but nautilus says its broken. (the path is valid). any ideas why?
<Raenir> is there a channel where I can ask questions about VPNs?
<Cige> Pneu: http://pastebin.com/d6107eca1
<sammy_> hi all, I'm having trouble watching a dvd.  kernel seems a little confused  http://pastebin.com/d3d13f6df
<Cige> Pneu: seems like most of the stuff it came up with is on my other partition, let me tru unmounting it first
<Twil> I was planning on making a multi boot machine with the following: 1 partition NTFS (Windows), 1 Partition Special (Reserved for special data), And I also wanted to install Ubuntu and Back|Track.  How could I do this?
<sammy_> anybody know if this is a common issue or if there's a outstanding issue I should tag onto?
<RDove> sammy_, do you have all that decryption stuff for the DVD's?
<Pneu> Cige: D'oh  try: du -dx / | sort -n | tail -20
<Pneu> If it's the root partition
<RDove> sammy_,  i think out of the box most linux distro's don't allow you to play DVD's because of the copyright stuff, i had to download a special decoder
<sammy_> RDove, nout to do with css stuff; linux thinks the disk is only a 1GB block device.  mplayer etc. don't get further than that
<Pneu> Cige: But it looks like there is a lot of stuff in /.Trash-0/ as well... Have you logged in to the GUI as root?
<sammy_> (I can watch the first ~20 minutes just fine)
<Pneu> I'm assuming that's a trash folder for KDE/Gnome
<RDove> weird
<Cige> Pneu: can I just empty the root trash as sudo somehow?
<sxx> hello good morning
<RDove> sammy_, its happening on all dvd's?
<Geos_> Twil: I have a similar setup to what you are trying to do...
<sammy_> RDove, hum.  maybe I should check :)
<Pneu> Cige: This should work: sudo rm -rf /.Trash-0/*
<sxx> any one know please how to fix a ata error on startup please
<Cige> Penu: I also reran the command after unmounting the other partition, http://pastebin.com/d756f1cb2, I'll try your command next
<Pneu> Cige: Be very careful with that command... mixing sudo with rm -rf can be *very dangerous*
<Cige> I can imagine
<peepee> Hello. I just plugged in my audiophile usb sound card. It shows up in the volume control preferences but my audio still comes out of my onboard ac97 even with the audiophile usb selected. How to I make all programs use the audiophile usb as their sound output?
<Cige> Penu: Ok, it's done
<Pneu> Cige: try: df -k .
<Pneu> Cige: or rather df -k /
<Cige> Penu: Still seeing only 4.98Gib free of 26.0GiB
<Cige> I see 86% on /dev/sda1, 0% or 1% on all others
<Pneu> Cige: If something had those files open, then the space can't be recovered until they're closed.
<Cige> @Penu: What would have that many files open at once?
<Cige> Also, why would they not show up when looking at the files?
<Pneu> If the files were still there, you could see by using lsof
<Pneu> Cige: Let me read up on something quickly...
<RDove> sammy_, did it work
<sammy_> RDove, same thing for other ones I tried
<sammy_> RDove, came back with the "right thing" for sdparm, but blockdev insists it's always 1GiB
<Cige> Penu: ok, Disk Usage Analyser only says I have 4.0Gb under /   BUT says that I have 21.1GB used on the filesystem
<sxx> is anyhere having ata 0+1 soft reset failed ( device not ready)
<Twil> Geos: Here's a chart of what I'm trying to achieve - http://cid-1506f6a77f83feed.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/Spacing.jpg
<Twil> (The special will store a macOSX86 partition [I know how to install it onto a partition])
<MulumKU> :D
<Geos_> Twil: Well, I just installed a tri-boot onto my laptop using ubuntu/bt4/winxp
<Twil> nice
<Twil> 'cept mine would probably win7
<Geos_> Twil: as long as you get windows out  of the way first, there shouldnt be any drama's with the other partitions
<justntime> Am I the only person that always has issues with the gnome terminal getting corrupted .. once a command gets too long it overwrites the line, when moving through history - big chunks of ghost text accumulate after the prompt...
<Twil> great
<sabayonweb_92550> hi guys i have virtualbox and have Windows Xp on it.  I want to start virtualbox at a resoulation of 1680x1050.  But when the virtual machine starts it only goes to a certin resoulation.  is there any way i can change this to auto boot when i click on xp in virtualbox
<Pneu> Cige: try this: ls -l /proc/[0-9]*/fd/* | fgrep ' /.Trash'
<readonly> Mka: i'm back, i have reinstalled 9.04 and now everything's working again. thank you so much for your help
<Pneu> Should give the processes that file descriptors open in that tree
<sabayonweb_92550> hi guys i have virtualbox and have Windows Xp on it.  I want to start virtualbox at a resoulation of 1680x1050.  But when the virtual machine starts it only goes to a certin resoulation.  is there any way i can change this to auto boot when i click on xp in virtualbox
<readonly> sabayonweb_92550: did you install guest extensions?
<Mka> readonlz: no problem, you're welcome
<sabayonweb_92550> you mean guest additions in the virtual machine
<readonly> sabayonweb_92550: yes
<Cige> Pneu: I get ls: cannot access /proc/10584/fd/255: No such file or directory
<sabayonweb_92550> yes
<LinoSP> sabayonweb_92550: then ask in #vbox :P
<Cige> Pneu: also for 2 other directories, same thing, and nothing else after that
<yowshi> i cant seem to download any of the updates my system apparently needs
<readonly> sabayonweb_92550: after i've installed them and restarted the virtual machine, it always stretched xp to my current resolution when i switched to full screen
<Pneu> Cige: it was worth a try...
<Raenir> How do I use a VPN in Ubuntu?
<trancedout> I just plugged in my audiophile usb sound card. It shows up in the volume control preferences but my audio still comes out of my onboard ac97 even with the audiophile usb selected. How to I make all programs use the audiophile usb as their sound output?
<sabayonweb_92550> but when i click on xp i want it to auto boot into a resoulation of 1680x1050
<blip-> hi,  I need to better understand this root business on ubuntu.   if ubuntu has no root user,  or at least no root password.   how do cron jobs run and transcend permissions and such ?   is there some fake user or something with root perms ?
<Cige> Pneu: I might end up just reinstalling if it gets to be a problem.  Untill then I really don't need the space
<Cige> Pneu: Thanks for the help!
<Raenir> How do I use a VPN in Ubuntu?
<yowshi> help pls i cant update my system
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN Raenir
<Pneu> Cige: If it's a process that's holding the files open, then rebooting will fix it, but I was trying to avoid rebooting.
<Raenir> yay
<bazhang> yowshi, mirrors slow? karmic beta release
<blip-> is there a way I can run things as root using the same mechanism that scron jobs use ?   other than sudo and sudo -i
<yowshi> bazhang: i gonestly dont know E: postgresql-8.3: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 is what i keep getting
<phorensic> Version amd64-bit Ubuntu: Should it have any issues running on an intel core2quad q6600?
<Cige> Pneu: I don't think rebooting will help, if it opens the processes it will load at startup
<yowshi> wait it is only in beta NOW? isbngt that a littole later then nmormal?
<Cige> Pneu: I guess I could boot into safe mode
<bazhang> phorensic, not really no
<Pneu> Cige: ah.. here it is:
<phorensic> bazhang: Ok cool thanks
<Pneu> /usr/sbin/lsof | grep deleted
<Cige> Pneu: ok
<Gumby> hi all.  does 9.04 not read /etc/network/interfaces anymore?  I've set a static address however dhcp still is being used
<yowshi> bazhang: it just fails to fetch any of the selected packages
<Pneu> should list the files that have been deleted but are still open.
<yowshi> bazhang: W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libwbclient0_3.3.2-1ubuntu3.2_amd64.deb
<Cige> Pneu: I'm actually not running irc on my laptop, but my desktop, so if I rebooted I would still be connected
<phorensic> bazhang: WIth 4 gigs of ddr3 1600, would i realize a difference between the x86 and 64bit versions?
<bazhang> yowshi, yep the servers are slow and timing out at the moment. common complaint these two days
<sabayonweb_92550> UBUNTU 9.10 rocks my worlf :]
<sabayonweb_92550> srry world
<sabayonweb_92550> ;]
<sabayonweb_92550> anyone need any help
<yowshi> bazhang: ah i thought it would have been out of beta by now
<bazhang> yowshi, just yesterday began
<Pneu> Does anybody here have experience diagnosing Xorg crashes?
<sabayonweb_92550> NOPE still in beta
<Xgates> is xchat in Synpatic by default, or you need to enable a repo?
<lemurian> How do I get my processor information in ubuntu
<sabayonweb_92550> 28 more days to go befor it goes rtm
<sxx> i need help please
<sabayonweb_92550> what
<lemurian> Just to list what sort of proc it is
<sxx> everytime my ubuntu starts up i get ata 0+1 softreset failed device not ready  mod probefailed
<nuevo> hello
<DigitalKiwi> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DigitalKiwi> lemurian: ^
<Madpilot> Xgates, xchat is in Universe
<n00bcr> Hi, I was upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04 and just restart and it crash, where is the best place to ask for help on this?
<Madpilot> Xgates, easiest way to enable universe/multiverse/etc is via Add/Remove, just switch the dropdown to "All Packages"
<Madpilot> n00bcr, #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 issues
<Xgates> Madpilot: make this change where?
<Raenir> okay vpn is installed how do I get it to connect?
<MulumKU> :D
<Madpilot> Xgates, Applications menu ->Add/Remove then change the Sources dropdown
<MulumKU> no entiendo naaaaaaa
<Madpilot> Xgates, close synaptic first
<sabayonweb_92550> hi guys i am having some issues when i load xp in virtual box i would like it to boot into a resoulation of 1680x1050 and instead it only boots into a smaller resoulation.  But when i click full screen it goes into 1680x1050 but i would like it to auto boot from virtualbox into my native screen resoulation with out haveing to click any shotcuts to get it into that full resoulation
<bazhang> !ar | MulumKU
<ubottu> MulumKU: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<sabayonweb_92550> hi guys i am having some issues when i load xp in virtual box i would like it to boot into a resoulation of 1680x1050 and instead it only boots into a smaller resoulation.  But when i click full screen it goes into 1680x1050 but i would like it to auto boot from virtualbox into my native screen resoulation with out haveing to click any shotcuts to get it into that full resoulation
<Xgates> Madpilot: that's on all available applications, but in Synaptic it doesn't show Xchat for some reason
<bazhang> sabayonweb_92550, dont repeat so quickly please
<LinoSP> MulumKU: entra a #ubuntu-es
<Madpilot> Xgates, odd. hit the Reload/Refresh buttons on the top-left of synaptic's button bar, let it reload sources
<Cige> Well, thanks.
<imran> Sorry, but noone in offtopic is answering my question, so can someone here answer it? - What is good software can I use to rip DVD's to ipod format
<sxx> use wine
<sxx> use dvdvideosoft to ipod
<sammy_> imran, would mencoder help?  not sure what "ipod format" is, but it should help to get there
<shane2peru> imran: if you want to use linux you can use several things to rip them, and then ffmpeg to create a mp4 file
<ByTeWalkeR> anyone know a good guide for getting nvidia card working? envy is showing 5 packages and theyre all 'not compatible'
<blip-> does anyone know that you can set a password for root under ubuntu .... via 'sudo passwd' ?    why does no one publicize this
<DigitalKiwi> avidemux is nice for converting
<shane2peru> !nvidia | ByTeWalkeR
<ubottu> ByTeWalkeR: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DigitalKiwi> dvd::rip is nice for ripping
<blip-> it's like a secret thing that I can set a root password !
<Madpilot> blip-, of course you can, but it's neither encouraged nor needed in Ubuntu
<ByTeWalkeR> ty
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blip-> Madpilot: yeah that's what I got several hours ago... I spun around in circles until I got the command.  sure in almost all cases there is no need to do it,  in my case there was
<Madpilot> blip-, the 'secret' info you wanted is right @ the URL in the bot's reply. Hardly secret, just usually not required, and never encouraged.
<ByTeWalkeR> anyone know what package i can install to show System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ? i installd all pkgs from the command line so im prolly missing some
<blip-> hmm I guess I shoul'd have read the page, the ubottu message threw me off
<blip-> Madpilot: ^
<blip-> yeah.  ok thanks
<shane2peru> anyone know how to shutoff system messages in IRC with pidgin?
<ByTeWalkeR> ONE more question: i'm planning to run ubuntu in seemless mode in virtualbox on windows hosts. should i use the 'nvidia' binary driver in  linux OR is there a 'virtualbox' driver?
<carpediem> shane2peru: I don't think you mean system message, you mean ChanServ and Nickserv?
<shane2peru> carpediem: ahh, that could be the proper words. is there a way to shut them off?
<sei> how to check for cpu usage in ubuntu?
<shane2peru> carpediem: I will google with those words too. :)
<carpediem> shane2peru: don't really think so, I've tried setting "ignore" for those two, and they still show up.
<shane2peru> sei you can right click on your panel and add: system monitor
<Madpilot> sei, the System Monitor panel applets are useful
<DigitalKiwi> sei: get htop
<shane2peru> carpediem: ok, thanks
<carpediem> shane2peru: reason I say is Pidgin doesn't show true IRC system messages
<shane2peru> sei as you can see there are a few ways. :)
<shane2peru> carpediem: ohh, I just started using pidgin for IRC because I wanted the smiley faces, xchat didn't have them. :)
<hvgotcodes> how do i get the kernel and ati drivers from karmic on jaunty?
<DigitalKiwi> http://omploader.org/vMjgyag top window is htop, it is flipping awesome (bottom left is ncmpcpp-git/mpd and the right is vim, best editor ever)
<Madpilot> shane2peru, xchat-gnome might do smiley faces, not sure. Real xchat doesn't, thankfully.
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: is htop in the terminal like top is?  Isn't it colored?
<chris_> hello
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<akn> HP dv6t sound stoped working after update manager... any suggestions??
<psptech> I cant even load the live cd.
<psptech> what is wrong?
<imran> I just tryed to add a repository for "handbrake" and now every time i try to open synaptic i get an error and a shutoff
<DigitalKiwi> it has a few color profiles, one is monochrome if you prefer without colors
<coz_> psptech,  what are your system specs
<firecrotch> imran: what is the error that you get?
<imran> http://pastebin.com/m35d82dea
<shane2peru> !who | DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> DigitalKiwi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<psptech> 3xxMBRam, 2.5GHZ processor
<coz_> psptech,  mm  that is certainly enough for live cs
<coz_> psptech,  nothing comes up when you run live cd  at all?
<psptech> I just get a black screen
<coz_> psptech,   intel processor   ?
<firecrotch> imran: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<hvgotcodes> how do i get the kernel and ati drivers from karmic on jaunty?  is there a way?
<psptech> well, it still has the options, but when I click try, it loads, then blacks. Yep, intel processor
<psptech> right now i'm on Mepis
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: see my last two messages
<psptech> and it runs fine
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: ;D
<coz_> psptech,   when the live cd loads run the cd check
<coz_> psptech,  also run the memory check
<psptech> I did
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: I think you would be really dabbling with stuff that could create instability.  It would be better just to upgrade the Karmic beta
<coz_> oh!
<coz_> psptech,  and all was fine?
<psptech> yep
<imran> firecrotch, i just went in the folder, and removed the source - its working fine now
<imran> thanks anyway :)
<coz_> psptech,    you could try downloading the alternate install cd  but then you would have to install it
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: is it just the color that makes htop better?  or is it more indepth?  I guess I should just install it and see. ;)
<hvgotcodes> shane2peru, i just want suspend/hibernate goodness for my laptop
<coz_> psptech,  that should work but I am trying to think of why it would black out  with the live cd
<coz_> psptech,  hold on
<psptech> Then, i went to put it into a 1GB 2.5GHZ processor by Compaq, it ran fine
<psptech> ok
<DigitalKiwi> see my screenshot a while up, shane2peru but yeah it's more in depth
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: I'm not really sure, as I have never done it, I just prefer to run the stock kernel. :)  If there is something I really want in the next edition, I upgrade.
<coz_> psptech,  when you load the live cd do you get to language select ok?>
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: not saying it can't be done, just sounds risky.
<psptech> yes
<DigitalKiwi> and doesn't f with system resources as much as almost every other system monitor i've seen, shane2peru
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: I will just install it, shouldn't take  but a second.
<psptech> its just after the Ubuntu loading thing goes away, it stays black
<hvgotcodes> upgrading to the new stock kernel should be pretty safe
<coz_> psptech,  sorry which video card again?
<psptech> I don't know, but it is intel
<coz_> psptech,   lspci | grep -i vga
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: backup first!  Then you can try changing your source.lst and install only the kernel and ati drivers, don't be surprised if it crashes and burns. :)
<hvgotcodes> isnt there a ppa or something?
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: you do know about tab complete right?  for IRC and nicks.
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: I'm not sure.
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: haven't i been using that?
<psptech> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: I'm not sure, you have been using my nick, just didn't want you to have to type it every time. :)
<coz_> psptech,  ok that should still boot up hold on
<hvgotcodes> shane2peru, or alternatively how do i tell if the catalyst 9.10 beta will run on my kernel
<hvgotcodes> ?
<akn> anyone wanna help me with my sound problem??
<firecrotch> !pinning | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DigitalKiwi> akn: maybe someone would if you explained the problem
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: I'm not really sure.  I had to install the proprietary drivers for my ati
<coz_> psptech,  did you try the safe graphics mode on that?
<hvgotcodes> shane2peru, yes that is what i am talking about -- just skipping a few versions ahead
<psptech> no
<akn> i did used update manager and restarted my comp next thing i know no more sound... using a hp dv6t
<psptech> plus, I will burn the CD a third time.
<DPic> if i have rEFIT on my mac partition and wipe the partition for Ubuntu, will it still be able to boot?
<coz_> psptech,  or after selecting language  hit  F6  and for options  select  noapic, nolapic
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: you can always install the proprietary drivers, and see how it goes, keep your old one if you have one working good
<shane2peru> hvgotcodes: you can always revert to your older driver.
<psptech> hold on, I will open up Kwrite and write that down
<shane2peru> DigitalKiwi: htop is nice.
<psptech> so what is that basicly?
<coz_> psptech,  it is bipassing  some checks  when booting  but give it a try and if it works I will send y ou to wiki for full explanation
<DigitalKiwi> shane2peru: yup
<psptech> alright, well, the CD has to DL. Will you be on in aprox 10-20 min?
<coz_> psptech,  yep :)
<psptech> ok
<psptech> thanks
<coz_> no problem
<psptech> it says 5 min remaining for the DL. so it may be a little while
<coz_> psptech,  no problem
<psptech> But that is speeds of about 1MB a sec
<coz_> psptech,  now those options were for use with the live cd not the alternate cd
<psptech> ok, I am getting the live cd, as I am reburning it
<coz_> psptech,  ok then also check the md5sum
<psptech> how?
<coz_> psptech,  go here first
<coz_> psptech,  then when the iso image is on the Desktop open a terminal   cd Desktop  then    md5sum nameof .iso
<coz_> psptech,  and compare with the appropriate numbers on that link
<kizzack> list
<psptech> ok
<unlink> list
<kizzack> exit
<ErikWestrup> How do one configure GRUB without knowing the target systems kernel number, vmlinuz?
<roffe> Does anyone else of you run chrome? My problem is that when I try to watch youtube-videos you have to press the mouse like 20 times before anything happens trying to start the video
<unlink> Hi, is anyone good with a boot crash of death question for 9.10 64 bit? The offending hardware is a dell vostro
 * psptech likes cheese, and is away
<firecrotch> unlink: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 support
<zopiac> im having a problem with gtick; when i try to start the metronome, it gives this error: Couldn't start metronome. Please check if specified sound device and sample file are accessible.
<unlink> tyvm
<carpediem> roffe: I switched to chromium using the official ppa, and it works pretty well.  Though, flash is still not perfect, so ymmv
<Ali_nz> hey all
<psptech> i didn't get a link
<coz_> psptech,  you talking to me?
<psptech> yes
<unlink> #ubuntu+1
<coz_> psptech,  please type my nick so I know :)
<coz_> hold on
<takiama> hey guys
<carpediem> unlink: wow, that's a big subject.  I just tracked crashing on one of my machines to a bad e-Sata drive.
<coz_> psptech,  here is the link for the checksums    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<takiama> erm can someone help me with some ubuntu driver issues???
<Ali_nz> Could someone help me with the installation of RealVNC in Ubuntu? I download the tar.gz file and extract it. Then run ./vncinstall which seems to copy the exes to /usr/local/bin, but when I got to run vncviewer for example I get a complaint about libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<coz_> Ali_nz,   64 bit?
<Ali_nz> umm, no 32 i think
<dsdeiz> are i386, i586, and i686 chip related? :-/
<Ali_nz> there is also a rpm version but not sure if that will be amy easier to install?
<coz_> Ali_nz,  you know that there is  vncviewer in the repositories?
<takiama> can you even run exes on linux????
<coz_> Ali_nz,  no not the rpm
<dsdeiz> wine?
<coz_> Ali_nz,  do you have link for realvnc?
<Ali_nz> coz_: yeah I do but I want to try to get realvnc to go
<Ali_nz> yer
<Ali_nz> hold on
<iceroot> takiama: yes but he didnt mean the *.exe from windows, he wants to say execuatble files (chmod +x)
<takiama> sp anyway
<Ali_nz> http://www.realvnc.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi
<psptech> how long should it take?
<takiama> oh okay
<mrwes> Ali_nz, xtightviewer is pretty good
<psptech> it matched
<Ali_nz> mrwes: thanks. will check it, but for some reason it bothers me that I cant get real vnc to go, so its a challenge now ;-)
<psptech> I will now burn
<grturner> i always preferred getting the realvnc enterprise viewer off the website and sticking it in /usr/local/bin
<erikk71> how do i stop ubuntu from going into standby
<erikk71> while i go i had grey screen
<Ali_nz> grturner: what do you do to install it?
<takiama> so i have a VIA High Definition Audio card installed on my laptop but i can't find a driver for ubuntu that works can anyone help me??? i've tried OSS and the other open one already but to no avail
<erikk71> i had turn off my pc
<erikk71> then turn back on
<Ali_nz> mrwes: how do you install xtight? via add/remove?
<erikk71> so damn annoying
<mrwes> Ali_nz, hrmm...might need Synaptic Package Manager for that
<takiama> erikk71: go to System>Preferences>Power Management
<grturner> Ali_nz, go to realvnc website, grab one of the viewers executable format, i always grab the enterprise one b/c my vnc server runs enterprise. then i rename the file to 'vncviewer' chmod +x it, chown 0:0 it and then sudo mv to /usr/local/bin
<mrpockets> I need to poop
<grturner> Ali_nz, its not in the repositories
<grturner> the realvnc version
<erikk71> ok
<grturner> and then you can add a menu entry if you like
<psptech> I'll be back soon
<erikk71> let me switch back to gnome
<grturner> pm me if you need more help
<Ali_nz> grturner: woah, ok, let me take that one step at a time. I have vnc viewer exe in /usr/local/bin - ok?
<takiama> does anyone have any suggestions for my audio problem?
<Ali_nz> grturner: now what
<grturner> Ali_nz, what have you done as of yet
<Ali_nz> <Ali_nz> grturner: woah, ok, let me take that one step at a time. I have vnc viewer exe in /usr/local/bin - ok?
<fearful> Can anyone help me when I try to compile tk 8.5.7 I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284201/
<grturner> not an actual .exe right?
<Ali_nz> grturner: how do I tell? ls -l just gives me a long dir listing
<grturner> did you download the windows viewer or the linux viewer?
<takiama> does anyone know how i cna get my VIA Audio card working on ubuntu????????????????
<treyh> I am using jaunty, I think i have a routing problem with eth0. I can connect wlan0 with dhcp no problems, but can't even ping gateway from eth0 until I do: sudo ifconfig eth0 default gw 192.168.15.1
<Ali_nz> grturner: linux
<grturner> Ali_nz, ok did you chmod +x it?
<coz_> takiama,   you might want to go to the #alsa channel and check there :)
<takiama> is it on this channel?
<takiama> i mean server
<coz_> takiama,  its on this server so where you t ype   just type  /join #alsa
<takiama> ok
<Ali_nz> grturner: no, sudo chmod +x vncviewer ?
<grturner> yah
<grturner> and then sudo chown 0:0 vncviewer
<treyh> anyone around that might be able to help me with a routing issue, wlan0 works great, eth0 can only ping the gateway
<fearful> Any ideas? http://paste.ubuntu.com/284201/
<grturner> Ali_nz, after you've 'sudo chown 0:0 vncviwer' you can ./vncviewer and test it
<takiama> @coz i asked ther, no one has responded yet, but i have tried alsa and it didn't work for me.  do you have any other suggestions?
<Ali_nz> grturner: ./vncviewer : error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file : no shuch file or directory
<imran> Anyone know an easy way to rip episodic DVD's with ease? Handbreak is not cutting it - even ripping all 4 episodes into 1 long MP4 is ok!!!
<coz_> takiama,  not offhand  but  open a terminal and type   alsamixer
<Ali_nz> %*^*&$%^ thing!
<coz_> takiama,  see if the card is named there and make sure the PCM is not muted or the volume is off
<grturner> Ali_nz, standby one
<b0om> ke tal
<b0om> alguien habla español?
<WinterWeaver> I forgot to backup my private and public ssh keys before upgrading o karmic... is there anyway to get them back from a service that is using it?
<dsdeiz> Ali_nz: compiling it from source ? :-/
<b0om> aqui nadie habla?
<Gumby> does 9.04 not read /etc/network/interfaces anymore?  I've set a static address however dhcp still is being used
<grturner> Ali_nz, according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104778 'sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2' will fix that error
<takiama> how do you check if the pcm is muted?
<b0om> alguien hable
<Gumby> takiama: you can run alsamixer in a console
<coz_> takiama,   take a screenshot of what is seen right now and upload to picpaste.com so I can see it
<Gumby> Im sure there is a graphical way however I dont know it
<dsdeiz> alsamixer +1
<Ali_nz> grturner: that command results in : E: couldnt find package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<grturner> its in the universe repository
<takiama> coz hold on i am working with alsa atm
<coz_> ok
<Ali_nz> grturner: I am a newbie, so you need to spell it out for me, sorry?
<Ali_nz> This any help grturner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-201831.html ?
<grturner> Ali_nz, system > admin > software sources > ubuntu software tab - make sure that main, restricted, multiverse and universe are clicked. then click close. let it reload the data and then re run the apt-get command
<Ali_nz> they are all ticked anyway
<turpin> hi, i've got a crashing hd... normally I would use ubcd to scan it but I don't have any blank cds ... are there some tools anyone can recommend I install to scan and repair an hd?
<Ali_nz> grturner: what about people at : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-201831.html - same prob but cant quite see what the fix was
<grturner> let me look, standby
<coz_> turpin,  try maybe  Dban
<turpin> coz_, thanks, I'm looking for something I can run from ubuntu (or from usb) I don't have a spare CD and all the stores are closed
<coz_> turpin, oo sorry then I cant think of anything off hand :(
<grturner> Ali_nz, are you running x86 or x86_64?
<Ali_nz> how do i check?
<grturner> http://packages.debian.org/etch/i386/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2/download  <-- thats the package you need from debian etch
<grturner> but it works
<Ali_nz> how do i check x86 or 64?
<grturner> well theres only and x86 version
<grturner> try it and let me know what happens
<akn> Sound is not working recently used update manager and restarted the computer now i dont have sound. check alsa manager and nothing is muted using ubuntu 9.04 jauntry on an HP DV6t
<ByTeWalkeR> hmm, anyonek now how i can restore Xorg to use the conf file that came with the package? it keeps trying to use an nvidia driver i uninstalled (i dont need it)
<akn> any suggestions
<coz_> ByTeWalkeR,    sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg -phigh
<ByTeWalkeR> thank you!!! omg :D
<coz_> ByTeWalkeR,  then restart x
<Ali_nz> grturner: sorry what do I do with that link you gave me?
<grturner> Ali_nz, download the file from one of the mirrors, and then you can just double click it to install
<akn> Sound is not working recently used update manager and restarted the computer now i dont have sound. check alsa manager and nothing is muted using ubuntu 9.04 jauntry on an HP DV6t any suggestions?
<tarvid> Where do I post kernel driver bugs?
<coz_> akn,   are all of the volumes up in alsamixer?
<akn> yes
<Ali_nz> ok (i am 32 bit btw)
<grturner> Ali_nz, ok good
<coz_> akn,   i would go to #alsa channel then   .. they have more to work with there
<akn> how do i get there?
<dsdeiz> how do i know the size that is being occupied by /home/username ?
<akn> sorry im a newb
<coz_> akn,   are you using xchat?
<akn> yup
<coz_> akn,  ok where you type here   just type    /join #alsa
<akn> thanks
<coz_> akn,  that should immediately direct you to #alsa channel
<fearful> I installed tcl/tk 8.5-devel but my info patchlevel says I'm still in 8.4 any ideas.
<tarvid> akn: have you tried System Preferences Sound
<Ali_nz> grturner: now try run realvnc viewer again?
<Ali_nz> woooo - that works!
<grturner> good :D
<Ali_nz> nice - thanks
<grturner> not a problem
<grturner> sorry it took a while, but we got it workin
<Ali_nz> so what was that vncviewer thats better?
<Ali_nz> xtightvnc?
<grturner> Ali_nz, xtightvnc... i dont think its any better. its open source vnc
<tarvid> dsdeiz du -s /home/username
<Ali_nz> that vncviewer i just got to run doesnt let me autoscale
<dsdeiz> tarvid: yeah, got it now
<fearful> any ideas why I still get the 8.4 version, I restarted xorg
<grturner> Ali_nz, if you go into options, you should be able to set it to autoscale
<Ali_nz> the options file, or options via the dialog box?
<hynkle> doing a fresh install should i use Ext4 or Ext3?
<grturner> via the dialog box
<darksmac> hey guys does any one know how to burn iso from command line
<din> darksmac: wodim file.iso
<Ali_nz> so this is interesting, I installed xtightvnc viewer via synaptic package manager, do it not auto create a icon for xtight?
<dsdeiz> if i want to back up my home files, i simply just copy '~' right?
<rss> hello
<coz_> Ali_nz,  its probably terminal based
<rss> someone speak italian?
<koppe> "Guided Partitioning"... How?  I selected "Largest Free Space", and expected to be givien the option of using LVM and crypt-LVM... but the installer just took two logical partitions; and made swap and /.
<darksmac> Din thats it?  seriously
<darksmac> hah
<darksmac> wodim? do i need to install
<grturner> Ali_nz, i dont think that it doesn
<rss> italy, thanks...
<Ali_nz> grturner: yeah I got it to work via cli
<Ali_nz> yeah, played with xtight - its pretty basic
<Ali_nz> oh well, tightvnc coming up next :-)
<tarvid> How does one file a bug report these days? I get redirected to the (un)help(full) wiki page
<grturner> Ali_nz, xtight and tightvnc are the same
<skiwithpete> guys I can't wait for 9.10
<Ali_nz> grturner: I thought xtight was very low bandwidth stuff?
<Ali_nz> as oposed to just tight
<skiwithpete> 9.04 had such terrible issues with my vid card
<grturner> not to my understanding but i could be mistaken
<Ali_nz> hmmm
<sei> Why I keep getting Ubuntu running in low graphics mode whenever I start it, and it works well after I restart?
<bullgard4> What does mean "to showcast" in the following text? "New features since Ubuntu 9.04; These features are showcased for your attention. Please test them and report any bugs you find:;  * http://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs."
<Ali_nz> with these cli packages, is there a way to make a icon shortcut?
<grturner> Ali_nz, if you right click on the menu and click edit menu
<dsdeiz> hello, i must've press something that caused mplayer to make audio in a low tone and like slow mo
<grturner> you can add a menu entry that way
<fccf> bullgard: showcase: to call attention to, to show so something can be seen, to put special attenetion to certain subjects
<Ali_nz> grturner: wow - ok - thanks - this is great learning
<grturner> Ali_nz, not a problem
<Ali_nz> heres one more, I can connect to my work VPN. Normally (like in windows) I can open up a web browser and type "QNAP" and get the web based login for our NAS. If I try this in ubuntu with FF, I just eventually go to www.qnap.com ??
<bullgard4> fccf: Thank you for explaining.
<boghog> hi guys. i want to help testing ubuntu 9.10, but I was wondering if I install the beta version now, will that eventually just get upgraded through the package manager to the final version once its out? i'm not sure how that works
<fccf> boghob: please take your questions to the 9.10 channel = #ubuntu+1
<Ali_nz> something to do with routing maybe?
<boghog> thanks fccf
<ciderpunx> Ali_nz: sounds like DNS to me.
<grturner> Ali_nz, thats out of my field
<Ali_nz> ciderpunx: umm, ok - any ideas how to fix?
<ciderpunx> Ali_nz: are you setting your IP address by hand or getting it through dhcp?
<Ali_nz> with regard to the VPN IP? It will be DHCP
<ciderpunx> and stting ny hand on your ubuntu box?
<LucidGuy> Ok whats that good graphical wifi scanner app?  Its in the ubuntu repos ..
<DigitalKiwi> kismet?
<Ali_nz> ciderpunx: ?
<ciderpunx> when you're in windows you can do an ipconfig /all to find out what dns you're using
<ciderpunx> I guess that will resolve it to qnpy or whatever it was
<Ali_nz> so connect to vpn in windows and then see what ipconfig /all gives?
<ciderpunx> yeah, what it gives as the dnns
<ciderpunx> (don't use windows much)
<ciderpunx> you can set your dns in /etc/hosts
<ciderpunx> sorry /etc/resolv
<ciderpunx> .con
<ciderpunx> f
<LucidGuy> I dont recall Kismet being graphical
<jpbaa1> is there a way to copy some of the repos i've added to jaunty over to a fresh install of karmic without having to add them all manually?
<ciderpunx> copy /etc/apt/sources.list to a usb key and cat /path/to/usb >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<ciderpunx> jpbaa1: but you may want to replace all mentions of jaunty with karmic
<ciderpunx> so:
<ciderpunx> cat /path/to/usb | perl -nle 's/jaunty/karmic/g' >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jpbaa1> ciderpunx: right, but is there a way to copy them over?
<ciderpunx> do that then aptitude update
<jpbaa1> sorry, must have a good bit of lag...
<ciderpunx> oh, you mean your cached files. you /could/ but I wouldn't
<ciderpunx> YMMMV
<jawall> Does anyone know of a keylogger for Ubuntu?
<jpbaa1> ciderpunx: thanks.  fairly new to linux.  would you mind breaking down the commands in that line for me?
<jawall> yeah
<jawall> do this
<ciderpunx> sure:
<jawall> rm -rf /
<jawall> that gives you all the commands
<sei> Hello, Why I keep getting Ubuntu running in low graphics mode whenever I start it, and it works well after I restart?
<ciderpunx> cat /path/to/usb/sources list prints the old one
<fccf> !o4o | jawall
<ubottu> jawall: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ciderpunx> perl -nle 's/jaunty/karmic/g' goes through all the lines and replaces mentions of jaunty with karmic
<jawall> Has anyone here configured the linux firewall to block specific domains by user?  ie.. Blocks social media sites for all users except one or two?
<ciderpunx> and >> /new/file dumps that to the new one
<jawall> sei: Sounds like a boot problem.. perhaps you have the wrong driver installed?
<ciderpunx> don't write > /new/fil, that would overwrite your existing one
<jpbaa1> thank you.
<ciderpunx> np
<sei> jawall i didnt install any driver, i just updated ubuntu through update manager when i first installed it(few days ago)
<sei> jawall would the update manager install a wrong driver?
<Jeruvy> jawall: you're talking about content filtering or url filtering...something better routers normally handle.
<wolzs> Hello! I would like to get totem to stream asx files how do I do this?
<wolzs> Hello! I would like to get totem to stream asx files how do I do this?
<tarvid> wolzs: http://shibuvarkala.blogspot.com/2009/04/howto-make-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope.html
<jebblue> wolzs: you can also check the forums there is a page that discusses this http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334
<coz_> wolzs,  also you may want to install totem-xine which will automatically remove totem-gstreamer
<tarvid> anyone else frustrated with the new bug reporting system?
<tarvid> i do like checkbox
<fccf> tarvid: yes, needs to be able to be used from any application... couldn't do it from vino, had to go to help; twice
<MercedesBenz> hi
<Simon14> Do Lenovo Thinkpad G530 work well with Ubuntu?
<MercedesBenz> well
<MercedesBenz> try it yourself
<MercedesBenz> and tell us
<MercedesBenz> or google a little bit
<MercedesBenz> what program you use in place of Adobe Illustrator in linux?
<fccf> MercedesBenz: inkscape
<MercedesBenz> fccf thanks
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a question: I have a 40GB NTFS partition, where my user programs are installed. Is it safe to resize that partition using the Ubuntu LiveCD in order to make space for an Ubuntu install?
<MercedesBenz> and ubuntu is linux?
<fccf> mo0nykit: how much empty space on the windows drive
<bobertdos> mo0nykit: and always defragment first
<jvrmrtn> hola
<jvrmrtn> una pregunta, como reseteo las x server? con que combinacion de teclas ?
<bobertdos> MercedesBenz: Yes it is, based on Debian Linux, to be more precise.
<Jeruvy> !it | jvrmrtn
<ubottu> jvrmrtn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bobertdos> jvrmrtn: Debes usar #ubuntu-es
<mo0nykit> fccf: about 15GB. Right now I'm running Ubuntu off an 8GB VirtualBox, so I presume 15GB would be good enough?
<jvrmrtn> how i restart the x-server?
<mo0nykit> bobertdos: okay thanks
<jvrmrtn> what is the keys combination to restart x-server?
<blueglasses> armagetronad.real keeps running after app shutdown, any clues?
<coz_> jvrmrtn,  the proper way is   ctrl+alt+F1  then log in then  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bobertdos> jvrmrtn: You can yse Ctrl-Alt-F1 to do it kind of quick and dirty.
<gyrlgeek> I'm loosing my gnome panel on reboot, just installed jaunty. I'm new to Ubuntu.
<MercedesBenz> so ubuntu killed debian?
<MercedesBenz> or both are alive?
<DigitalKiwi> debian is still alive
<bobertdos> MercedesBenz: both are popular -- Ubuntu is simply derived from Debian.
<MercedesBenz> wow
<MercedesBenz> kind of windows XP vs windows 7?
<ectospasm> debian is most definitely alive
<Jeruvy> MercedesBenz: are you trolling?
<MercedesBenz> Jeruvy just talking
<DigitalKiwi> debian > ubuntu these guys just don't know it
<MercedesBenz> can't I just talk?
<Jeruvy> !ot | MercedesBenz
<ubottu> MercedesBenz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MercedesBenz> ok
<MercedesBenz> thanks
<Jeruvy> :)
<bobertdos> DigitalKiwi:  Oh now now, let's all play nice :P
<Ali_nz^> Any networking gurus here?
<gyrlgeek> I'm also unable to play flash games (facebook apps) or watch youtube videos since I upgraded.
<lightenup> any one else expierence internet outages today?
<DigitalKiwi> bobertdos: i kid, i kid
<mo0nykit> !anyone | Ali_nz^
<DigitalKiwi> bruenig: greet
<ubottu> Ali_nz^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coz_> lightenup,  if you mean updates  yes
<bobertdos> DigitalKiwi: I know, hehe
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: to what did you upgrade?
<dsdeiz> what is 'dfx'?
<Ali_nz^> ubottu: I can connect to my work VPN but cant browse the network - anyone know why?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gyrlgeek> From 8.0 to 9.04
<gyrlgeek> I bought a mini with ubuntu installed.
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: You may want to purge any flash players you have installed and install anew.
<gyrlgeek> bobertdos: how?
<Ali_nz^> anyone know how to make the taskbar/fonts smaller? (I am at highest res already)
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: What kind of VPN? PPTP?
<shawn_> Why won't these docests pass for this function... I dont understand it X_X.............. http://pastebin.com/m4ce73c30
<bruenig> DigitalKiwi: greet
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: PPTP
<gyrlgeek> I don't know how to purge any flash installs.  I' a newbie.
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: Well, first open up firefox and access about:plugins. You'll be able to see what it is trying to use for flash, if anything at all.
<alokito> restart and shutdown options are gone from kde4 after I installed gdm2, any fix?
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: first, make sure that your local network and the network at work use different subnets
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: as in, adobe flash installed via apt?
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: they do
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: if they are the same subnet, you'll have problems :)
<O__o> gyrlgeek, sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<lowlycoder> is there any program in ubuntu that will tell my monitors to go into power saving mode?
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: change your home subnet :)
<gyrlgeek> thanks, trying it now
<Gnea> lowlycoder: yes, power management options
<alokito> lowlycoder, you can do it with screensaver settings
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: sorry, when I said they do, I meant they are different
<lowlycoder> Gnea , alokito : what program can I use from the command line / manpage ?
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: I think he meant: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-nonfree
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: My mistake :P
<alokito> lowlycoder, its a graphical program not command line
<bobertdos> Gnea: either should do the trick
<Gnea> lowlycoder: the GUI has it in System->Preferences
<Gnea> bobertdos: purge isn't an actual argument to apt-get
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: any other ideas?
<bobertdos> Gnea:  yes it is
<O__o> Gnea, i think it is?
<Gnea> bobertdos: eh, you're right, it is
 * Gnea remembers when it used to be --purge, not purge
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: You'll need to run this command to set up a route to the remote network:  route add -net <remote network> gw <remote gateway>
<bobertdos> Gnea: eh, that's why they keep both available
<sebsebseb> Gnea: same here
<alokito> sudo apt-get remove packagename --purge should also work
<bobertdos> Gnea:  It all uses dpkg in the end anyway :)
<sebsebseb> Gnea: I guess, and it used to be a pain
<wers> !mov
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov
<gyrlgeek> how can I find out what the package name is?
<Gnea> bobertdos: exactly :)
<digitalplague> Has anyone noticed that a few of Ubunutu's sources have been very slow today?
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<wers> what's the best package for mov codecs?
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: see which one(s) is/are installed
<sebsebseb> !slow |  digitalplague
<alokito> !slow | digitalplague
<ubottu> digitalplague: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<`[007aLinux]> I want to have one /boot and /home partition for multiple operating systems.Is it possible ?
<Gnea> !best | wers
<ubottu> wers: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<digitalplague> ubottu: ahh ok that explains it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: you can determine those two numbers from ifconfig - for example if your PPTP IP is 192.168.1.120, you'll want to use 192.168.1.0 as the network
<O__o> wers, i dont know i just use VLC
<wers> :/
<wers> my mov files wont play
<wers> only audio on vlc
<O__o> wers, does it play in VLC?
<O__o> oh
<Gnea> wers: what programs are you trying to use? mplayer?
<O__o> then try Mplayer
<EricTheHax> i have been using a mac theme just to show off and now if i use any theme the buttons will all stay in mac position
<DigitalKiwi> smplayer > all
<alokito> wers, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<wers> Gnea, on mplayer, no sound
<EricTheHax> do i just reboot to fix or wat
<Gnea> wers: that's not a codec issue.
<Gnea> !sound | wers
<ubottu> wers: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wers> Gnea, nope. it has only sound on vlc
<wers> alokito, i have
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: the LAN IP of the network server I am connecting to is 10.1.1.1, so 10.1.1.0 for network? and gateway 10.1.1.1?
<Gnea> wers: ...odd, okay
 * Gnea puts away his jump-to-conclusions mat
<wers> Gnea, i think, i really need better codecs. i have the gstreamer ones installed
<DigitalKiwi> Gnea: office space fan?
<dna_> I just had to hard-reboot my computer because wine locked up; how do I view the last log file of wine to find out what caused the error?
<O__o> wers, have you tried sudo aptitude install w32codecs ?
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: yes.
<DigitalKiwi> nice
<alokito> wers, can you hear sound in startup or in other apps?
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: you'll want to do "sudo route add -net 10.1.1.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 ppp0"  (assuming that the netmask is 255.0.0.0 and your PPTP interface is ppp0
<Gnea> !codecs | wers
<ubottu> wers: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wers> alokito, yes. no prob with my sound device or anyhting like it
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: is this not the same as the route button under configure VPN?
<wers> if i try totem, i get "Internal GStreamer error: negotiation problem.  Please file a bug at http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=GStreamer."
<O__o> wers, does the mov file play in quicktime in windows?
<jpbaa1> has karmic beta proven to be fairly stable?  I've been dealing with a system crash and angry customers all week at work and have no desire to deal with major issues at home at this point.
<wers> in other apps, just sound or just flawed vid
<Ali_nz^> under that I have address: 10.1.1.0 Netmask: 255.255.255.0 GW 10.1.1.1 Metric : 1
<wers> those vids play properly on windows
<gyrlgeek> grumble
<gyrlgeek> ok, removed flash, reinstall...how?
<O__o> try install the w32codecs
<Gnea> wers: hrm, check to see if you have any of the plugins installed:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep gstreamer | grep plugins
<jony123> Anyone here want to help me set out a new thing on my http server?
<O__o> jony123, whats on it?
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: I take it that did nothing. Okay, now let's go into about:plugins in firefox and see if anything flash related is still in there.......
<jony123> O__o: eyeOS
<wers> Gnea, i have a lot...
<gyrlgeek> shockwave flash
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: Run the command that I provided on the command line - it tells the system to use the ppp0 interface for all of the remote LAN addresses
<Gnea> !pastebin | wers
<ubottu> wers: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Gnea> wers: use pastebin :)
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: from what I can tell, you can't set that via the Routes dialog
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: and you did uninstall, right? What version does it list?
<Ali_nz^> but if I type in QNAP in to the web browser, how does it resolve that address as remote? It might think its local?
<wers> Gnea, here you go :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/284258/
<wers> damn i feel like a newb. lol
<gyrlgeek> 9.0
<Ali_nz^> incidentially even after the command it still goes to www.qnap.com rather than to the QNAP NAS box
<Ali_nz^> Ali_nz^: I need to like have the address "QNAP" checked with the remote DHCP server (10.1.1.1?) before trying it on the internet?
<gyrlgeek> i did uninstall, lists 9.0
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: The best solution is to use the IP address of the QNAP box
<EricTheHax> plz tell me how to change the window button positions manually! it's driving me insane!
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: Okay..........Type about:config into firefox. In the filter, search for the word "expose". Set the plugin.expose_full_path_name flag to true.
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: yeah, although I dont know it
<alokito> wers, what about other media players i.e. rhythmbox/totem? you can execute "alsa force-reload" and try again
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: sorry, plugin.expose_full_path. Just double click it to change it to true.
<Gnea> wers: looks like you  have them all... have you checked medibuntu?
<gyrlgeek> ok, going...
<wers> Gnea, i have medibuntu, too. got the non-free codecs package from there.it's really weird. ihad to convert all my mov to mp4 last time. i dont want to do it again
<wers> alokito, i'm still getting that "cannot find audio format xxxxx" from mplayer
<gyrlgeek> done Gnea
<alokito> wers, try totem
<dsdeiz-_> the sound from mplayer of one of my video files is like a female to male voice, any one experienced this?
<wers> alokito, totem wont play at all. it tells me to file a gstreamer bug
<bobertdos> wers: You're on 9,04?
<bishop> hey
<Severity1> wers, sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libxine1-ffmpeg gxine mencoder
<alokito> wers, reinstall the codecs then
<wers> bobertdos, jaunty 64
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: what path does it give you for flash?
<i7> dsdeiz-_: but, it's cool.
<bobertdos> I think he's still working on it, Gnea
<gyrlgeek> when I typed that command it took me back to a prompt
<wers> Severity1, the only new package it's installing is gxine. let's see..
<gyrlgeek> the dpkg command
<Severity1> wers, did you try it with vlc?
<gyrlgeek> but it still shows in firefox
<CWinLx> I can't deluser can someone help me?
<musikgoat> Hi,  anyone come across an issue where volume keys and osd shows volume controlled but the master control is not really adjusting?
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: You'll need to use resolvconf to manage the changing of your DNS settings on your computer when you connect to the VPN
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: What command?
<wers> Severity1, just sound on vlc. no video
<alokito> CWinLx, you have to do it from root
<jony123> hey if anyone is willing to test my eyeOS installtion can you please join #eyeOS-test
<Chun1> Hi, how can I set a script to run when the deskto/panels finish loading? (gnome)
<gyrlgeek> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep flash
<CWinLx> alokito, i know but when  I deluser the users homedir is still there
<alokito> wers, i think your codecs are messed up, purge them and install again
<alokito> CWinLx, well u can manually delete the home directory, just backup the files u need before deleting
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: This is why I like the firefox approach for new users. Grep is not the most intuitive command.
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: ok good
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<intel-i7> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<digitalplague> wtf?
<bobertdos> oh look, a netsplit, again
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: that just means there isn't anything installed from the apt repositories for flash
<Gnea> weeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
<O__o> just wish someone can create a master player that can play everything with codecs included
<gyrlgeek> lol so now I don't have flash installed,  it looks like.  But when i open plugins I still get shockwave flash
<alokito> :-S
<alokito> whats this?
<digitalplague> wow what just happened?
<intel-i7> what times a day of netsplit?
<O__o> F
<dsdeiz-_> i7: it would've been much cooler if it sounded fine.
<O__o> U
<alokito> lol
<O__o> C
<O__o> K
<MoreMoreMore> ********* HI EVERYONE! I suck dick for money, /msg me for a price list.
<alokito> floodbot is kicking idle users? :-/
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: that was the purpose to the firefox thing I explained. I want firefox to reveal the path of that flash 9 plugin
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: then after setting the about:config setting, going back to about:plugins should show you the path to the .so file for it
<gyrlgeek> k, going back to firefox...
<Gnea> !ops 22:15] <MoreMoreMore> ********* HI EVERYONE! I suck dick for money, /msg me for a price list.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<O__o> nice split
<Gnea> egads
<xoew> Hi there. Can anyone point me in the right direction for setting up one of my laptops to function as a second monitor to my first laptop?
<xoew> I dunno how to go about that.
<MoreMoreMore> ********* HI EVERYONE! I suck dick for money, /msg me for a price list.
<Gnea> !ops  <MoreMoreMore> ********* HI EVERYONE! I suck dick for money, /msg me for a price list.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Severity1> sudo deluser --remove-all-files
<alokito> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Gnea> !ops
<MoreMoreMore> !ops
<O__o> MoreMoreMore, how much?
<Gnea> lmao
<lyphan> hi all
<gregster94287> Hello Everybody. I came here because I was having a recurring problem whenever I go into hibernation mode with Ubuntu and whenever I come back from it my sound does not work and then I have to restart. Do any of you know why this is happening or how I can fix this? BTW I am new to Ubuntu I've had it for about 3 days.
<alokito> !hi | lyphan
<ubottu> lyphan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Severity1> CWinLx, did it work?
<alokito> gregster94287, known issue, use alt+f2>> alsa force-reload to get sound back
<lowlycoder> hey; what's the cheapest computer I can get on amazon that'll run ubuntu server?
<dna_> Any ideas why wine would stop me from going from alt + ctrl F7 to Alt + Ctrl + F1
<gregster94287> Thank you alokito I will try this out
<alokito> welcome :)
<Gnea> !dontzap | dna_
<ubottu> dna_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<gyrlgeek> still says the same, shockwave 9
<Gnea> dna_: the dontzap package/command will allow console access
<alokito> gregster94287, you have to execute "alsa force-reload" command everytime you resume from hibernate
<lstarnes> dna_: wine may also take control of that keystroke
<O__o> gyrlgeek, have you try restart firefox?
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: Yeah, but can you see the path to the so file?
<brez> hrm
<dna_> yeah wine crashes; any idea on how to recover what the last command of wine says after it crashes?
<gyrlgeek> No path, and I tried restarting firefox...I think.  Just close it out and reopen?
<O__o> killall firefox
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: yup
<Gnea> gyrlgeek: does it have any mimetypes defined?
<brez> hrm
<bishop> leaving
<dna_> ok so once I have dontzap installed should I get it setup so that ctrl+alt + backspace resets x?
<gyrlgeek> Shockwave Flash Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999
<vinoman> hi
<gyrlgeek> and I have a disable button
<Gnea> dna_: yeah, that'll allow ctrl-alt-f1 to work as well
<CWinLx> okay, I do "sudo usermod -p abs nois3" but then when I log in with 'nois3' my password does not work...
<dna_> thanks
<alokito> !hi vinoman
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi vinoman
<alokito> !hi | vinoman
<ubottu> vinoman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<fccf> CWinLx: sudo passwd username
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: Did you go into about:config and enable plugin.expose_full_path?
<gyrlgeek> yes, clicked it and it now says true
<bobertdos> gyrlgeek: Okay, then if you go back to about:plugins, can you see the path?
<vinoman> enjoying 9.10 beta. have noticed that the mouse does not wait up the desktop out of screensaver mode. I have to hit any key.
<alokito> vinoman, gnome or kde
<vinoman> gnome
<Gnea> bobertdos, gyrlgeek: I gotta jet for a bit, good luck
<gyrlgeek> thanks!
<Gnea> np :)
<alokito> vinoman, ok, im using kde... u can use #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<DigitalKiwi> who needs a mouse anyway?
<alokito> !karmic | vinoman
<ubottu> vinoman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vinoman> ok
<itsalllinux> i can't burn an avi file to a dvd-rw
<CWinLx> fccf, thanks
<gyrlgeek> I was using Ubuntu fine until I installed 9.04.  I have all kinds of issues.  I'm headed to bed, done with it for the night, thanks for the help all!!
<blue_baron> anyone know of a upnp media server that will actually download other streams from the net?
<xoew> What I really need to know is, if I have two laptops running Ubuntu, and I connect the two via VGA, how do I tell one of them "Hey, be a display". Because both try to connected to each other, and that doesn't work.
<alokito> itsalllinux, as a data file or do u want to burn it as a movie disk?
<itsalllinux> movie disk
<alokito> itsalllinux, use k3b video cd project
<DigitalKiwi> devede is really nice too
<itsalllinux> alokio so i need to download k3b from add/remove?
<Mist_> hmm making a try here then ^^
<Mist_> How do I get any file I create under a certain directory to get group write access? Not just only owner group/write access that is.
<Mist_> As it is now, when I create a file in a directory it will set permissions 755 on directory/file, How can I make it so it set 770 for instance?
<alokito> itsalllinux, just execute sudo apt-get install k3b from a terminal
<itsalllinux> alokito i tried basero and the drag and drop features. it says that my disk is somehow not supported or something like that
<maria1> is there any alternative to "windows movie maker" for ubuntu?
<itsalllinux> alokito i'm downloading k3b right now
<^Cheeky> hi, my desktop was compromised and needs to be formatted but i would like to back up my whole disk so i can have my files(iffected ones) if there is and see how it was comprosmised, as of now iam in Live cd.
<alokito> itsalllinux, I don't use brasero, k3b is the best burner in linux
<itsalllinux> alokito thanks
<Mist_> maria1: there is a very good new software around aye. But I dont remember the name of it
<mandiri> rahma
<intel-i7> mandiri: apa kabar?
<CWinLx> why does this not work? "sudo deluser -r devPerson"
<Mist_> Hmm I thought that if I just set like chmod 770 on ./ it would smite over to anything new written into that dir.. hmm..
<i2v8an> is packages.ubuntu.com down for maintenance?
<alokito> !slow | i2v8an
<ubottu> i2v8an: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<mandiri> hai
<CWinLx> are you kidding, why does "sudo deluser -r devGuy" not work?
<alokito> !hi | mandiri
<ubottu> mandiri: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Mist_> maria1: you have these around :)  	
<Mist_> Cinelerra, KDenlive, LiVES, Kino, AviDem
<theblue> I'm running jaunty netbook remix, and i've got some avi files i want to burn onto a DVD, what would be the simplest program to use?  i don't need menus, subtitles, or any other such silliness.  just video.
<mandiri> bisa pake bhs indo g
<^Cheeky> i mounted my partion in my live cd session how can i find how big . in mb is my partion.. in command line
<intel-i7> mandiri: boleh saja tapi disarankan bahasa inggris.
<alokito> mandiri, intel-i7 english please, or join a local channel of whatever language it is
<mandiri> q g bs bhs inggrs
<bobertdos> ^Cheeky: You could either just copy your whole partition onto an external hard drive or something. You could make an image of the drive too, but I don't think Partimage stores its archived files in a straight readable format.
<brez> hrm
<brez> =o
<jill> hello
<intel-i7> mandiri: english is recommended. sorry
<alokito> !hi | jill
<ubottu> jill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jill> sure.thanks
<alokito> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<^Cheeky> bobertdos: well i have another machine on my network i might tar it over via ssh to it, but i just mounted my partition, how can i see hoe big it is before i do copying. i tried ito use "df -h "
<mandiri> oh...gtu y????????
<Mist_> Anyone know how to get a permissions in a certain directory or place inherited to anything written in it?
<bobertdos> ^Cheeky: df would give you bytes, if you used that command on a file located on the mounted partition
<donnybrasco> can anyone help me with autostarting programs in kde3?
<Madpilot> donnybrasco, #kubuntu is better for KDE questions
<alokito> donnybrasco, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/7028-kde-autostart-programs.html
<donnybrasco> I'm not getting any responses there
<seil> Hello, Why I keep getting Ubuntu running in low graphics mode whenever I start it, and it works well after I restart?
<CWinLx> anyone tell me why this happens? "sudo userdel -r nois3
<CWinLx> userdel: /home/nois3 not owned by nois3, not removing"
<ManuelK> saludo
<chris_> hey i accidentally closed the taskbar with the menu options at the bottom of the screen
<alokito> seil, run xfix from recovery mode, and if you have a third party graphics driver installed remove it and install a driver with ubuntu restricted driver installer
<chris_> how do i open it again?
<alokito> chris_, you mean the bottom panel?
<donnybrasco> thanks alokito, that didn't answer my question, though
<donnybrasco> I want to autostart skype and awn
<alokito> donnybrasco, search google you'll surely find your answer
<donnybrasco> alokito, ok - thanks for your time - I just thought I'd ask here while I searched
<JoeSomebody> hi, linux newbie here, i have a couple boards around, and am building a box for the new version 9.10, but i can put only up to 4gb of ram in either of them, is that enough for a power user? what about the swap size? and what if i put only 2gb ram, what swap size then? how does swap work exactly?
<alokito> donnybrasco, you should find lots of search results on this matter
<CWinLx> chris_, and?
<foundry87> I plan on buying a new computer soon, is it possible to save my settings/programs and move them to my new computer so I won't have to reset everything?
<CWinLx> chris_, nevermind my window froze
<CWinLx> that was messed up
<alokito> JoeSomebody, how many apps do you want to run at once? I have 2gb ram and I can run almost 30 apps simultaneously without system slowdown
<CWinLx> alokito, why do you have 30 apps running at once?
<CWinLx> you mean like 30 windows of pron?
<alokito> !language | CWinLx
<ubottu> CWinLx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<JoeSomebody> well, eventually i want to run windows xp and windows 7 virtually and a bunch of apps too
<foundry87> JoeSomebody: The person in this video is using 4GB of RAM: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h905pHzkXPw, I'm sure that's more than enough ;)
<alokito> JoeSomebody, yah then u need 4gb ram
<CWinLx> is there a cpu benchmark utility for Ubuntu you guys would recommend?
<DigitalKiwi> hmm
<DigitalKiwi> yes
<JoeSomebody> what about the swap?
<DigitalKiwi> let me think of the name
<DigitalKiwi> JoeSomebody: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-swap-space.html
<alokito> JoeSomebody, swap doesn't help much, but you can keep 1-2gb swap if you want
<^Cheeky> hi, if i feel that some one was in my copmputer how would i be able to determind , iam in my log files but i dont see anything ..
<musikgoat> JoeSomebody: when you have a significant amount of RAM, the only benefit swap has is to allow you to hibernate
<DigitalKiwi> it is to allow you to not crash when you do need more than the ram you have -.-
<CWinLx> why do some channels require registration?
<CWinLx> i don't get it
<alokito> ^Cheeky, how did someone get in your ubuntu system? don't u have password enabled in the login?
<alokito> !offtopic | CWinLx
<ubottu> CWinLx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Athen> I know, I'm dumb, Ubuntu is smarter than me, but I can't seem to figure out how to configure the GLSlideshow screensaver
<^Cheeky> alokito: yeah i do , but it was social engineering, and also exploited my apache server, and php, andyeah i did have password
<JoeSomebody> that video is unreal :)
<DigitalKiwi> great, guess he won't be finding out about CPU Burn-in
<alokito> ^Cheeky, check System>> Administration>> Log File Viewer
<rsouthard> anyone ever tried using curl to publish to pastebin/paste.ubuntu.com?
<DigitalKiwi> rsouthard: i wrote a program that does it (not to that particular one but others) that uses curl, does that count? note: it could probably be modified to do that one
<khunter619> i need help; I need to set up my Wireless Card Driver; I have CD rom with Driver; the default driver is very slow
<Athen> ok, are there any slideshow-type screensavers that actually work with symlinked images ?
<khunter619> can some one help me install wireless driver?
<khunter619> I have 2.5 Ghz labtop and Ubuntu is so slow
<seidos> khunter619: do you have an atheros wireless chipset?
<khunter619> yes
<khunter619> realtek
<khunter619> Alfa
<seidos> khunter619: not sure how to install that driver.
<konza> hi
<khunter619> I did a clean reformat
<alokito> !hi | konza
<ubottu> konza: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<khunter619> removed XP ... and installed Ubuntu
<khunter619> it takes forever to start up
<khunter619> rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<konza> I am using ubuntu 9.04, when i am trying to open windows shares it prompts for a password, but there is no password for that shared folder
<trinium> hola
<alokito> khunter619, which version of ubuntu? ubuntu 9.04 has optimized startup time
<khunter619> the latest one
<alokito> khunter619, how much ram do u have
<intel-i7> khunter619: use ext4?
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I want to monitor a LAN to see which machine is hogging all the bandwidth.  What software should I use?
<seidos> khunter619: maybe you should use suspend, that's what I use
<khunter619> 734 MB ram
<khunter619> 2.5 GHz
<KittyBoots> Do any of you know an irc channel like this but for vista?  I am trying to fix a vista problem for a friend, but I don't know vista but I am his tech support.
<jlgshk> s
<alokito> thats enough ram and cpu, maybe ubuntu isn't supported well by your hardware
<alokito> KittyBoots, try #windows
<khunter619> system monitor shows 84% of CPU use is constant
<KittyBoots> alokito: thanks
<konza> I am using ubuntu 9.04, when i am trying to open windows shares it prompts for a password, but there is no password for that shared folder..pls help
<khunter619> can some one remote view into my computer?
<seidos> start up time wouldn't be affected by ram, but more by hard disk speed, cpu, and i/o bandwidth
<alokito> konza, I think its asking for your root password
<khunter619> like teamviewer or something
<khunter619> well I cant start up normally
<alokito> khunter619, check out which process is using up the cpu, from system monitor
<konza> nope
<konza> alokito, nope
<khunter619> I need to use Recovery in start up and then boot
<seidos> khunter619: you mean boot into gnome?
<bobertdos> konza: It's asking for the password to that Windows user account.
<khunter619> otherwise the ubuntu screen which shows loading graphic just freezes my cpu
<alokito> khunter619, there you go, recovery mode takes longer time than normal boot
<khunter619> nah I press escape then I choose Recovery
<intel-i7> khunter619: do not use comfiz a lot.
<alokito> khunter619, run xfix from recovery mode
<konza> bobbob1016, yup.. thats the poroblem... but I can use some shared folder on that windows box
<khunter619> i did that
<khunter619> xfix is graphic fix right?
<alokito> khunter619, yes
<khunter619> yeah did that
<alokito> khunter619, are u having this problem since fresh installation?
<khunter619> this is the first time I have installed linux
<khunter619> i first reformatted
<khunter619> deleted all partitions
<intel-i7> khunter619: so sweet
<khunter619> then installed ubuntu
<alokito> I mean, is this happening since your 1st boot?
<khunter619> yeah
<bobertdos> konza: I think it's probably a combination of where certain shares are located and how smb.conf is set up.
<konza> bobertdos, do u know how to configure smb.conf
<alokito> khunter619, ubuntu isn't well supported by your hardware
<khunter619> well i think it loaded properly on first boot...then when I used shut down...it froze
<alokito> whats your laptop brand
<khunter619> so i had to remove batterry
<khunter619> Toshiba Satellite
<alokito> khunter619, whats your file system?
<khunter619> Intel Celeron
<alokito> hmm maybe you have a corrupt file system
<alokito> run fsck from recovery mode
<khunter619> hmmm I dont remember....i chose the first option in Ubuntu installation
<alokito> then its ext3
<khunter619> yes ext3
<alokito> so... have u run fsck?
<khunter619> fsck from recovery ?
<DigitalKiwi> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<alokito> yes
<bobertdos> konza: Tutorials are all over the net and actually the comments written in the file itself explain things pretty well. The file is here: /etc/samba/smb.conf.
<khunter619> yes i did that
<konza> bobbob1016, k ... thanks
<alokito> khunter619, if fsck doesn't fix that, then your file system is corrupt enough to do another fresh install :P
<khunter619> can some one remote desktop and help me out
<khunter619> please?
<alokito> and use ext4 next time
<khunter619> I did use ext4
<tomoyuki28jp`> when I try to access apache on my ubuntu machine from my Mac installed on other machine in the same local network, I get permission denied error. How can I allow the permission?
<washburnello> ext4 is in the advanced options in the installer I think
<alokito> khunter619, no the ubuntu 9.04 default filesystem is ext3
<khunter619> oh ok
<khunter619> i can just remeber NTFS and FAT and FAT32
<alokito> ext4 will be default in next release
<intel-i7> khunter619: i'm rebooted just 35 sec in dual core 1,8 Ghz and 2 Gig Ram. lol
<Jill> why any murrine themes does not work in 8.04?
<alokito> khunter619, now be familiar with ext3, ext4, jfs :)
<washburnello> alokito: I tried installing ubuntu on a toshiba satelite at work once and remember running into hardware problems
<khunter619> I m using wireless...so will remote desktop work in Ubintu?
<alokito> washburnello, probably hardware support problem
<washburnello> did you check out the linux laptops website? lots of good info there
<khunter619> our desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.0.103 , owner-laptop.local.
<washburnello> alokito: yeah it was
<khunter619> *your
<washburnello> alokito: though I don remember exactly what
<khunter619> My IP address: 174.1.46.89
<alokito> washburnello, if your system hangs after sometime you can use the noapic and acpi=off options during boot, it might help
<khunter619> some one PM me...if you want to remote desktop on my PC
<khunter619> nobody?
<washburnello> khunter619: for someone to remote into your laptop you would have to forward port 5900 from your router (depending on your lan setup) to your laptop's 192.168.0.103 then give us your external IP address
<musikgoat> khunter619: you need to open ports to allow remote desktop access
<washburnello> khunter619: which isn't a picnic
<musikgoat> +1 washburnello
<khunter619> ok i can do that
<khunter619> 1 sec
<alokito> khunter619, what problem are you having? ubuntu should automatically detect your wireless
<khunter619> my driver....
<intel-i7> washburnello: looking around please. not touched.
<khunter619> its supposed to be high power
<SGottl7227> does anyone know how to get that little modem pic on the task bar above?
<musikgoat> what does lspci say your wireless chip is?
<washburnello> intel-i7: what's that mean?
<musikgoat> SGottl7227: thats called nm-applet  it should run in start up
<washburnello> intel-i7: oh you mean remote view only?
<intel-i7> yes. lol
<ashley_> Hello People
<SGottl7227> well i am trying to configure a dial up modem.. and i remember having it before
<washburnello> intel-i7: thanks for the tip ;)
<alokito> SGottl7227, right click on panel, click add to panel, search for a modem applet
<SGottl7227> I am not talking about those two computers
<khunter619> I m in the DI-624 routor
<SGottl7227> there is a pic of a telephone
<intel-i7> bye
<khunter619> http://192.168.0.1/adv_virtual.html
<alokito> SGottl7227, you want gnome ppp?
<SGottl7227> yes i want to try the free dial up service.. MetConnect.. i am in nyc.
<khunter619> I will just DMZ my self right?
<SGottl7227> it worked with windows . and it should work on ubuntu too
<alokito> SGottl7227, whats your ubuntu version? u can configure modem directly with gnome network manager in 9.04
<khunter619> that should open all ports
<SGottl7227> i have 9.04
<SGottl7227> i did some stuff. but i am still a newbie
<washburnello> khunter619: that should work.
<musikgoat> khunter619: i would not suggest that,
<musikgoat> khunter619: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-624+/VNC.htm
<musikgoat> only follow the 5900 port instructions
<alokito> !modem | SGottl7227
<ubottu> SGottl7227: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Slurpee> anyone ever run DVD Flick with wine?
<washburnello> musikgoat: thanks for the lnk
<SGottl7227> i did..  now they are telling me you need a dns address. i don't remember putting that in when i did windows version
<washburnello> Slurpee: nope
<Slurpee> I tried but it fails
<Slurpee> installs but program fails
<musikgoat> SGottl7227: you can use 4.2.2.1 if you cannot find any other
<SGottl7227> oh. that is a generic type?
<musikgoat> SGottl7227: its Verizon's DNS and its public'ly usable
<SGottl7227> cuz if you go to met connect.. they don't list any dns address
<khunter619> I m DMZ'd
<SGottl7227> metconnect.com
<Slurpee> which program do people use in unbuntu for xvid2dvd?
<lightenup> 4.2.2.2 is also a dns server as well
<SGottl7227> will the ethernet connection automatically stop when i use this?
<musikgoat> lightenup: sure, so is 3 and 4 :P
<lightenup> nice
<DigitalKiwi> Slurpee: devede
<SGottl7227> brb.. let me try them numbers
<khunter619> who wants to remote desktop?
<khunter619> :D
<Slurpee> DigitalKiwi: I tried Devede. it works. But when I loaded the ISO, it doesnt play the movie.  It plays a logo for 37 seconds and loops.
<Slurpee> any ideas?
<musikgoat> khunter619: what is the problem?
<washburnello> khunter619: you can pm me your ip and I'll look at it. make sure to set a password in your remote desktop settings and also set it to remote viewing only
<DigitalKiwi> you didn't do it right probably, or you need to push play, it's always worked for me >.>
<xopen> hi guys i have this in my console:[root@abc-299 ~] for my server. Why there is []?
<khunter619> washburnello: pm me first
<khunter619> so I can reply
<washburnello> k
<lizzzy> So, I officially screwed up my audio trying to make it work.
<pete_> my internet, firefox particularly seems to slow down, not work, go back to full speed and repeat process, my internet works fine on other machines, what could the problem be?/
<lizzzy> I can't seem to load KMix now nor is there any audio playing.
<firecrotch> pete_: are you using wireless?
<alokito> lizzzy, run alsa force-reload from alt+f2 window
<alokito> then run kmix
<pete_> firecrotch, yea, but im right next to it
<firecrotch> pete_: it could be the wireless driver that you're using causing the problem.
<pete_> firecrotch, its the propriatery one from broadcom?
<lizzzy> I seriously have seen sexier women than me :) (Who made me wish I was gay)!
<lizzzy> :p
<firecrotch> !ot | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<alokito> washburnello, how much speed do you need for remote desktop? My average dl/ul speed is 10 kbps :|
<woodyjlw> when will magicjack  work with ubuntu ?
<alokito> !language | lizzzy
<ubottu> lizzzy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<{Onyx}> Anyone purchased a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L recently? I hear there's a newer version shipping with a different network adapter and it doesn't run on Ubuntu out of the box.
<pete_> firecrotch, any idea?
<firecrotch> pete_: last time I used that driver, it sucked
<alokito> !offtopic | {Onyx}
<ubottu> {Onyx}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pete_> firecrotch, I am unaware of a replacement ?
<pete_> um, ok
<Level15> lol
<alokito> again! :|
<{Onyx}> Wow, major netsplit
<alokito> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<musikgoat> the internets fail
<firecrotch> pete_: I'm not sure if there's a different driver that you can use - maybe the Windows driver using ndiswrapper
<Rgoodermote> Hey, anyone know how I can use actionscript in Ubuntu?
<pete_> firecrotch, would that not give me worse performance?
<firecrotch> pete_: I've never had a problem
<woodyjlw> anyone ever get magic jack to work under ubuntu yet?
<alokito> woodyjlw, whats a magic jack?
<dajhorn> woodyjlw: No.  Use something like VirtualBox.
<pete_> firecrotch, can you tell me how to do that?
<musikgoat> woodyjlw: oh my, their promo on their website is a bit odd
<firecrotch> !ndiswrapper | pete_
<ubottu> pete_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<magikid> woodyjlw: check here, http://bit.ly/gDqZu
<ngamber> anyone here familiar with xinerama and running nvidia/ati cards simultaneously?
<xopen> HI guys, how i do open google.com in my console ah?
<musikgoat> ngamber: i only know enough to avoid it, sorry I cant be of help
<magikid> xopen: links http://google.com
<musikgoat> !file lynx | xopen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file lynx
<musikgoat> arg
<firecrotch> xopen: w3m http://google.com
<firecrotch> w3m is included in the default install, lynx and links are not
<wu_> 新加入
<magikid> xopen: it's worth it to install links
<musikgoat> !cn | wu_
<ubottu> wu_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<woodyjlw> magicjack is a usb phone jack that runs with windows but cant get it working under ubuntu yet
<SGottl7227> every time i try to check the PPPOE.. the check disappears in the network settings
<firecrotch> woodyjlw: if you absolutely must use the magicjack, you can do it in a virtual machine
<musikgoat> now I have a question that I cannot solve, it seems that my volume keys on my keyboard control the volume slider applet, however, that is not linked anymore to my master volume...  anyone come across this before?
<aftac> Does anyone know how to update Ubuntu with the archive files downloaded to another computer which have been copied to a memory stick?
<shane2peru> musikgoat: yep, been there
<musikgoat> !aptoncd | this might give you more info
<ubottu> this might give you more info: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<xopen> firecrotch, how to exit from w3m
<alokito> aftac, run gksudo nautilus from alt+f2, copy the package files from the memory stick then paste them in /var/cache/apt/archives
<musikgoat> aftac: i'm pretty sure USB sticks follow the same
<shane2peru> musikgoat: System -> Prefs -> Sound
<musikgoat> shane2peru: i'm there
<woodyjlw> yeah but was hoping to not have any microsoft back on my PC it is an awful virus and very unstable !
<firecrotch> xopen: q
<shane2peru> musikgoat: read the very bottom line on that box
<shane2peru> musikgoat: Devices tab
<merus> Hi. Just trying out the Live CD and the wireless card is supported and active, but isn't finding the AP. It's an Atheros AR242x, and dmesg seems to say that it's using ath5k alright.
<trip0> having trouble with sound permissions when doing a "startx"
<trip0> pls help
<alokito> aftac, its kdesudo dolphin in kubuntu
<shane2peru> musikgoat: I have used Ubuntu a long time, and just had the prob and someone pointed me to that. :)
<musikgoat> shane2peru: ahh, Master was selected but the device was monitor,  i passed that up!
<musikgoat> lol
<shane2peru> musikgoat: hope that helps
<shane2peru> musikgoat: right, me too
<musikgoat> shane2peru: sure did thanks!
<shane2peru> musikgoat: no prob
<pete_> firecrotch, ok, done going to reboot
<Moc> is it normal I can't install software from the ubuntu software center in 9.10 beta ?
<Wolfenstein> hi, does anyone know how i can fully remove xchat like i never had it so i can resinstall it? i need to remove it where it removes all my settings
<firecrotch> woodyjlw: yet you use the magicjack, which is ridden with adware?
<merus> I guess there is a line in dmesg that says "ADDRCONF(NETEDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready"
<musikgoat> !ubuntu+1 | Moc
<ubottu> Moc: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> !9.10 |  Moc
<merus> I'm not sure what that means.
<sebsebseb> !slow |  Moc
<pete_> firecrotch, do i need to reboot or is there a command
<ubottu> Moc: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<magikid> Wolfenstein: sudo apt-get purge xchat
<sebsebseb> Moc: should be able to install stuff, but right now Ubuntu repos have issues
<woodyjlw> ubuntu is imune to that adware MS is designed for adware
<Wolfenstein> magikid, i did that already it didn't fully remove the settings
<aftac> alokito: I may have many files that are not needed as I copied the entire content from the updated system. Is there no way that I can have the Update Manager retrieve just the needed files from the memory stick?
<musikgoat> woodyjlw: we know
<aprilhare> nexuiz 2.5.2 has been released. it comes in either glx or sdl forms. which is better to use?
<woodyjlw> :)
<magikid> Wolfenstein: It won't remove the settings in your home folder.
<firecrotch> pete_: did you follow the setup steps to load ndiswrapper at boot?  if so, you're done, and should reboot to ensure that the module loads at boot
<aprilhare> both glx and sdl forms appear to work, hence my confusion.
<magikid> Wolfenstein: Those are in ~/.xchat2.  Deleting that folder should do it.
<Wolfenstein> magikid, so i should after removing xchat should delete the main folder?
<alokito> aftac, paste all the files, run the update then use sudo apt-get clean to clean up the packages
<pete_> firecrotch, what step was that
<Moc> k
<magikid> Wolfenstein: Yes, after you uninstall xchat, delete the .xchat2 folder in your home folder.
<woodyjlw> I read that they are working on a linux driver but thought maybe some one here might have already got magicjack to work without the Vbox and installing MS virus on PC
<Wolfenstein> magikid, ok thanks
<firecrotch> pete_: adding "ndiswrapper" to the bottom of the file /etc/modules
<sxx> good morning
<magikid> !hi|sxx
<ubottu> sxx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<alokito> !morning | sxx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about morning
<alokito> :P
<pete_> firecrotch, ok, brb
<musikgoat> i love ubottu
<aftac> alokito: Doesn't that remove all the files?
<sxx> any1 here has any experience with ata 0+1 soft reset failed device not ready message please
<alokito> aftac, yup so backup the files of your current installation before pasting the files from older installation :P
<sxx> the message pops up just after grub loader??
<fbdystang> help!
<magikid> !question|fbdystang
<ubottu> fbdystang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alokito> !panic | fbdystang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panic
<dg1> how do i register my name?
<fbdystang> ah, firefox 64 keeps crashing with a seg fault
<sxx> i have tried adding  all_generic_ide to grub loader but makes no difference.. even clean installed ubuntu
<magikid> dg1: /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<aftac> alokito: I've been trying to add the memory stick as a source to the Update Manager, clicking the Settings button, and it provides an option to access a CD or DVD. Is there no way to add a Memory Stick to the choices?
<alokito> aftac, maybe u can add the package location as an url, not sure
<dg1> tight
<dg1> how do i emulate windows in linux
<alokito> aftac, mount the memory stick to /media/cdrom0
<dg1> like full on windows like avirtual machine not wine
<sxx> ok problem b: when i use wine to emulate a program just as it installs it crashes/locks up.. intel quad core q6600 6 gigram nvidia 98oogt  60gig ssd
<alokito> sxx, any program or some program?
<musikgoat> !appdb | ssx
<ubottu> ssx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sxx> all programs
<sxx> dg1: use virtual box
<ixian_> dg1, virtualbox is a good virualization program
<aftac> alokito: It would be nice if Ubuntu had an option for those of us who have several computers to download the updates to one machine and apply them to all the rest.
<musikgoat> aftac: apt-cache!
<tuxracer9> Does anyone know if Banshee is still under development?
<sxx> i tried utorrent. imgburn. cod3
<sxx> cod4
<alokito> aftac, there's aptoncd, but I like to do it manually
<musikgoat> sxx: utorrent works, so its something local
<dg1> oops
<washburnello> tuxracer9: should be. it's supposed to replace rhythembox in 9.10
<sxx> my pc just freezes solid
<musikgoat> !apt-cache | aftac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache
<aftac> musikgoat: apt-cache?
<musikgoat> arg
<fbdystang> what do I need to do to get firefox crashing help around here?
<sxx> would it matter if im using x64bit
<dg1> do i need vboxgtk?
<alokito> aftac, I also have 2 computers running ubuntu and I download the updates in one and copy them to another
<musikgoat> aftac: oh, apt-cacher
<musikgoat> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-set-up-a-repository-cache-with-apt-cacher
<sxx> dg1: no
<washburnello> dg1: no
<washburnello> dg1: are you new to virtualbox?
<dg1> im trying to play this game thats window only, no linux support
<dg1> browser game
<dg1> im new to linux lol
<magikid> dg1: If you're going to use virtualbox, don't install the OSE version
<alokito> dg1,online game should work in linux too
<washburnello> dg1: the version (while not opensource) has better support like usb and stuff
<washburnello> magikid: yeah
<sxx> musikgoat: any ideas chap what could be causing freeze/lockup
<aftac> musikgoat + alokito: I'll read the man page on that and see how to use it.
<musikgoat> dg1: flash based?
<washburnello> dg1: get the version from their site
<dg1> ok
<alokito> make sure u have flash and java installed
<washburnello> dg1: what's the game?
<Aji-Dahaka> I think I'm being afflicted by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/436841?comments=all .  It says "fix committed."  How do I find the fixed version?
<musikgoat> sxx: hmm, what version of wine?
<dg1> legions instantaction.com
<alokito> dg1, just run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras from a terminal and try to play a online game after that
<dg1> Legions: fallen empire
<washburnello> dg1:I'll check it out
<alokito> dg1, is it shockwave or flash?
<aftac> fbdystang: I think that's normal for Firefox, it happens to me often.
<dg1> it downloads it
<dg1> flash at start, real game
<fbdystang> aftac: are you serious?
<sxx> musikgoat: 1.0.1
<dg1> http://www.instantaction.com
<dg1> Its the successor of the Tribes series
<hnsr> none of the bugreporting guides are really helpful in answering this, maybe someone here knows: what package do I file a bug against if the problem is that some themes are depending on an icon theme that isn't installed?
<alokito> I dont know about 64 bit but 32 bit firefox doesn't crash in my pc
<musikgoat> sxx: what was your components again?  graphics?
<sxx> my x64 firefox crashes alittle bit
<musikgoat> is there really an x64 firefox?
<musikgoat> i thought it wasn't forked?
<musikgoat> at least not officially by mozilla
<sxx> musikgoat: interl quad core q6600 oc 3.4mhzs. 6gig ram.. nvidia 9800gt 512mb.. 60gig ssd hdd
<hnsr> sigh
<fbdystang> musikgoat: under about it actually says x86_64
 * hnsr gives up
<dg1> -me sigh
<musikgoat> hmm, interesting
<dg1> get this game to work musikgoat
<dg1> http://www.instantaction.com
<sxx> it should be way enough power i would i thought mmm
<musikgoat> fbdystang: you sure it doesnt say Linux x86_64?
<musikgoat> sxx: its not a power issue
<musikgoat> sxx: are you running nvidia drivers?
<sxx> yep lastest ones
<aftac> musikgoat: Thanks, that looks like what I want to do.
<musikgoat> aftac: cool
<sxx> musikgoat: could it be releated to the error i get after grub loader???
<fbdystang> musikgoat: under the about window it states this: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/674258
<washburnello> dg1: doesn't like my OS
<musikgoat> sxx: what was that
<dg1> washburnello: I installed virtualbox deb from the site, where do i open it
<musikgoat> fbdystang: you have a 64-bit OS, that is what that is saying
<fbdystang> sxx: do you have the 190 drivers?
<washburnello> dg1: I used a user agent switcher and now it prompts me to install an .exe
<dg1> hmm
<dg1> yes
<washburnello> dg1: should be under the system category in applications
<washburnello> dg1: did you say you installed it
<sxx> mustikgoat: ata 0+1 softreset failed device not ready.. dam pc isslowing down wine is stuck again grrrrrr i think i have that driver how can i check what version opps never mind i now 1 sec m8
<Kcsrnd> I'm trying to install a conexant modem in my computer.  I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant  Under "Conexant drivers provided by Dell".  Everything seemed to install fine but the connection drops right away after it tries to connect.  So i have another old conexant modem I want to try (different model).
<dg1> yeah my system tools isnt showing up in my start bar
<Kcsrnd> How do I remove the old drive and install a driver for the new card?
<fbdystang> musikgoat: Doesn't that mean that it is the 64 bit version of firefox?
<aftac> fbdystang: In my case, yes. I often have several copies of Firefox open with numerous tabs on each, and it appears at some point opening a new tab will cause Firefox to crash, but I can easily restore them all by opening Firefox again. Firefox appears to consume more and more memory the longer it runs, and I just assume that creates the problem. It's been happening for a long time now.
<washburnello> right click it and edit it
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<washburnello> dg1: it might be hidden for some reason
<washburnello> ShapeShifter499: hi
<fbdystang> aftac: wow that really sucks. I have 6 gigs ram. hard to imagine firefox chewing all that up
<aftac> I'm off to try and update the rest of my machines, thanks to all for your help.
<musikgoat> fbdystang: I believe there isn't really a 64 bit version of firefox, however, that doesn't mean that plugins like flash cant be 64 bit
<dg1> i see it in the edit menu screen yet its not showing up
<firecrotch> aftac: it's possible that its caused by an unruly extension
<lizzzy> So, I somehow need to get this audio thing up and running. Someone help me out??? "aplay -l" doesn't output anything now :(
<dg1> i got it
<washburnello> dg1: is the tick box checked next to virtualbox & system tools?
<aftac> fbdystang: I don't think it has anything to do with consuming all the RAM, but just at some point.
<washburnello> dg1: cool
<dg1> washburnello: whats it saying for you, install exe
<brianV> is there any way to prevent update manager from popping up? Every time it pops up while I ma running a game, it crashes it
<sxx> mustikgoat: yep i have that driver installed i may need to restart pc is on a go slow every thing is soooo slow it when i even open wine pc goes down hill all 4 cores are 40-70%
<lizzzy> I see that pulseaudio works fine but still no audio output. It was almost fine earlier and playing my music alright. Er..  I guess I uninstalled the drivers or something...
<washburnello> dg1: I closed it already but it was something like ie_pa_installer.exe
<lizzzy> not sure what I did..
<fbdystang> musikgoat + aftac: thanks for answering my ?'s. it was very helpful :)
<musikgoat> sxx: what does top say is taking up your CPU?
<musikgoat> fbdystang: good luck
<aftac> firecrotch: It happens just by opening gmail, hotmail, or yahoo at times. I usually have open a number of Ubuntu forum pages trying to pin down a solution to a problem at the same time.
<washburnello> lizzzy: if it's something you uninstalled, there should be a history in synaptic of all the things you have un/installed
<sxx> xorg 99&cpu
<dg1> ok, how much ram do you recommend
<chu_> Hey guys, my wireless is broken (I spent 12 hours looking for a solution yesterday, to no avail), so I have decided to either re-install Jaunty, or update to Karmic, any advice? I have a seprate /home directory, so a re-install is almost as easy as an update (though I have *never* done a re-install, not even with windows!)
<washburnello> dg1: depends on what your using it for
<sxx> mustikgoat : xorg 99%cpu
<aftac> I'm gone for now.
<dg1> im going to try and run a pretty new graphical game
<musikgoat> chu_: the karmic beta is pretty stable... depends on your hardware, you can ask advice in #ubuntu+1
<washburnello> dg1: I have one I use for Itunes, to sync my ipodtouch, I gave it 512
<lizzzy> washburnello: Where do I check what I (un)installed in the last 24 hrs?
<chu_> Cheers musikgoat
<washburnello> lizzzy: sec
<musikgoat> sxx: ouch
<TechN9ne> hi i am right now SSH files froms from ipod to Kubuntu and want to know where the progress bar is, i see it for 2-3secs than goes and pretty sure its still transferring?
<musikgoat> sounds like a graphics issue, I would restart
<washburnello> lizzzy: pull up synaptic and go to File > History
<musikgoat> sxx: or go to ctrl+alt+f2 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   (caution -> save any work)
<washburnello> lizzzy: it should give you a tree view by date
<pukeko> mdadm , raid-1 array size 160G, put a 1T disk in, rebuilt array... size is still 160G, if i add the other 1T disk and rebuild , will the array size remain at 160G or will it grow to 1T ?
<lizzzy> washburnello: I'm on kde. Know what's the equivalent?
<dg1> washburnello: I added you to my friends list k
<fbdystang> sxx: wow mine is only 3.4%
<musikgoat> pukeko: it will stay 160G
<washburnello> lizzzy: hmm.... I've actually never messed with kde
<lizzzy> :(
<wu_> I have just login my QQ,but it does not appear anywhere.And I do not know where to fine it.Can anybody tell me how to handle this problem?I am a new user.
<washburnello> dg1: K
<washburnello> lizzzy: sorry :(
<alokito> lizzzy, u can install synaptic in kde
<pukeko> musikgoat: how can i expand the size ?
<alokito> its not a large package
<musikgoat> pukeko: you need to restructure a raid 1 to take advantage of new disk space
<xela870> t7io
<m0r0n> My compiz isn't working at all, anyone know how I can reset it?
<lizzzy> It's ok washburnello. Thanks for trying. It wasn't working too well for me the last time I installed it, so I uninstalled it.
<TechN9ne> hi i am right now SSH files froms from ipod to Kubuntu and want to know where the progress bar is, i see it for 2-3secs than goes and pretty sure its still transferring? anyone?
<alokito> lizzzy, Im a regular kde user, but I don't like kpackagekit at all
<musikgoat> pukeko: is it your / ?
<washburnello> alokito: would it have the history if lizzy did?
<pukeko> musikgoat:  nah just data
<alokito> washburnello, yup I think so
<soreau> m0r0n: If you come to #compiz I will help you
<musikgoat> pukeko: then move the data off, unmount, use mdadm to delete and recreate with the full space
<jason__> anyone had this problem before... ubuntu logged me out for no reason I was loading xchat? running fresh install Jaunty
<m0r0n> soreau: Will do.
<washburnello> alokito: saweeeet
<lizzzy> alokito: Have you had any sound problems earlier?
<alokito> lizzzy, yup, in karmic... alt+f2 alsa force-reload fix's it
<pukeko> musikgoat:  thought that might have been the way to do it... but wanted a refresher on mdadm , no mdadm grow or something that would do it ?
<lizzzy> alokito So, It's better to upgrade to 9.10?
<dg1> washburnello: this is cool, i put my winxp cd in
<alokito> lizzzy, no you should wait till the final release
<alokito> its coming in 29th october
<O2O> hi
<O2O> anybody used libcurl ?
<lizzzy> alokito: But I need the audio to work by then for a class presentation :(
<washburnello> lizzzy: I'd wait till the official release, but I've been burned too many times by beta production machines
<musikgoat> pukeko: hmm, looks like there may be... based on references online
<lizzzy> WIll wait for the official release then.
<dg1> can i boot an installation of winxp that i already have?
<musikgoat> pukeko: i believed that there wasn't but i'm mistaken
<O2O> libcurl, anybody know?
<washburnello> dg1: welcome to the world of virtualization
<washburnello> dg1: yes but it's no picnic
<dg1> washburnello: will this virtual drive stay, or do i have to install xp everytime
<alokito> lizzzy, did you try alsa force-reload?
<washburnello> dg1: I tried it once and it bombed the partition
<dg1> oh man
<washburnello> dg1: it will stay
<pukeko> musikgoat:  do you know how to disemble the raid so each disk can be mounted as normal ?
<dg1> hope i made it big enough
<musikgoat> pukeko: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/424
<washburnello> dg1: did you make it a static size or dynamic?
<dg1> dynamic
<dg1> well nvm then
<washburnello> dg1:  then it will actually grow to that size when needed
<lizzzy> yup alokito. Doesn't seem to work :(
<fbdystang> no way! xchat-gnome just crashed on me!!
<musikgoat> pukeko: i'm more familiar with hardware raids, and structures, aparently not with all the features of mdadm :P
<dg1> cool
<pukeko> musikgoat:  np - just reading that linl brb
 * aprilhare does not use xchat-gnome. too pretty.
<washburnello> dg1: I have a VM at work with a 80GB dynamic drive and the drive file is sitting at aroung 20GB right now
<alokito> lizzzy, go to computer>> system settings>> Multimedia from klauncher and test the output devices one by one
<lizzzy> alokito: Lol, I think that just crashed plasma :(
<alokito> lizzzy, alt+f2 plasma-desktop will start it again
<baltadt> fbdystang...just had the same problem
<baltadt> it actually logged me out
<sxx> mustikgoat: sorry i just had to hit restart button it frooze solid///  see in windows no problems it plays all games i can throw at it... im guessing it must be a driver conflict somewhere
<fbdystang> baltadt: i wonder if it was a server thing
<baltadt> maybe..anyone else having problems with xchat?
<washburnello> dg1: did you get your game to work?
<dg1> its installing windows
<alokito> baltadt, what problem?
<baltadt> xchat crashing?
<washburnello> dg1: ah, I forget how long it takes to install windows lol
<alokito> baltadt, nope, not once!
<Wolfenstein> hey does anyone know bout networking ubuntu to windows?
<friendishan> how do i import contacts from my gmail to evolution mail?
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: networks can get very hairy vary quick. you need to bee specific with the issue
<musikgoat> sxx: yeah,  I would try investigating with #appdb  and the wine folks, they might have better suggestions,  but for it to cause the X problems you described, I'm betting that drivers will be the first thing mentioned
<dg1> takes forever....sigh
<lizzzy> alokito: Well, both alsa and oss default output fails and falls back to pulseaudio
<fbdystang> friendishan: I have seen people do it but I don't rmember how
<washburnello> dg1: I know, I blew a friend away once when I installed ubuntu in 15 min.
<musikgoat> sxx: #winehq  sorry
<pretender> how can i tell the x-org driver veersion i am running
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, to be honest i can't remember what i installed for it but i was able to go into windows and access my files from ubuntu and can't remember what to type in the run box in windows to get it
<washburnello> dg1: and it's faster than that if you install over network
<alokito> lizzzy, is pulse audio working? can u hear a music during the test?
<LiquidRain> are there any known problems with Karmic and Intel 945s?
<lizzzy> alokito pulseaudio seems to pass the test but no auudio can be heard :(
<dg1> you cant beat that
<friendishan> anyone else knows how to import contacts from gmail to evolution mail
<LiquidRain> I installed the beta and wow is performance awful.
<alokito> o :|
<LiquidRain> Worse than 9.04
<sxx> mustikgoat: drat as he kicks his machine grrrrr.. lol i will check that out now buddy thank you for taking the time to help me ^.^ drinks on me woot woot
<dg1> is windows more complicated than linux?
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: I have to say quite the opposite
<shizzo> sry i dont know the name of the german ubuntu irc... can someon help me?
<alokito> lizzzy, are u using a digital audio output or analog
<musikgoat> sxx: GL!
<Madpilot> shizzo, #ubuntu-de
<dg1> or is windows more individual to your pc
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: I normally just go to my network places and my machine is listen under it's respective workgroup
<shizzo> ok thx
<LiquidRain> musikgoat: what magic did you apply to your machine?  Out of the box and with ubuntu-x-swat, I have absolutely terrible performance.
<lizzzy> alokito: KMix is crashing so I can't check if the audio device is muted but on padevchooser, nothing seems to be muted.
<shizzo> #ubuntu-de
<LiquidRain> I had xorg-edgers running on 9.04 and it was much faster than this
<lizzzy> alokito: I'm trying to play it through the on-board speakers.
<sxx> mustikgoat: thank you if you see something flyby your window don`t be alarmed its probably my graphics card lol
<alokito> lizzzy, whats ur sound card model?
<alokito> oh its a laptop
<lizzzy> alokito: How do I check it?
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: i've got it running on my eee 901, and the performance is reasonably faster... intel chipset and graphics
<LiquidRain> musikgoat: Can you run a quick gtkperf for comparison's sake?
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: so its more of an edge case
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, well i have a problem to access my windows files from ubuntu but not my ubuntu files from windows i was doing something like //computername/user i think and i don't know if i forgot something but i had to reformat my windows comp and i have files i want to move back over to my windows comp
<washburnello> dg1: windows can be very complex when your managing big networks and doing a lot of registry customizing. but complex doesn't = good all the time
<lizzzy> alokito, I guess hda intel and sigmatel stac92xx the last time I checked.
<pukeko> musikgoat:  hmmm i think i'll do it the "safe" way.. got a gig to get to and don't want to be stuck here headscratching or worse
<Doc_Lappy> I'd say being a laptop it would be easier to google the serial number and find out
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: i don't have jaunty on it any more, so you want to compare it to yours?
<lizzzy> alokito Not too sure if that's what you asked ^^
<alokito> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LiquidRain> musikgoat: I'm running Karmic on my laptop right now... so a comparison would.. well then again you have an Atom, but still, it'd be good to compare.
<dg1> yeah, complex surely isnt good all the time
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: sorry I accidently closed the chat window, could you repeat that?
<LiquidRain> my machine should be faster than yours.  yet I can't even scroll in a terminal without lag.
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<Doc_Lappy> just guessing since there's only a few things like the ram that you can easily take a screw out to get to
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, well i have a problem to access my windows files from ubuntu but not my ubuntu files from windows i was doing something like //computername/user i think and i don't know if i forgot something but i had to reformat my windows comp and i have files i want to move back over to my windows comp
<friendishan> anyone else knows how to import contacts from gmail to evolution mail
<friendishan> anyone else knows how to import contacts from gmail to evolution mail
<lizzzy> alokito: Tried everything mentioned there. No use :( Well, volume control seems to be crashing now, so I s'pose I can't do that again.
<iCarly> hello can anyone tell me a working auto clicker for linux ubuntu? I just need to find something that will click every 2 seconds
<Doc_Lappy> so friendishan I don't
<LiquidRain> friendishan: export from gmail, then import into evolution :)
<alokito> lizzzy, did you have sound working before?
<LiquidRain> iCarly: gtick?
<washburnello> try smb://COMPNAME/SHARE
<fbdystang> OK i am really not liking xchat right now
<friendishan> liquidrain: how?
<lizzzy> alokito: Yes. But not for all players. Only amarok and now that doesn't work too.
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, i never put smb in front
<dg1> some chill techno on the windows xp instro screen
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: that stands for samba, it's the protocall your using
<LiquidRain> friendishan: Open Synaptic from the System menu, and search for "gtick".  Right click it and install it.
<dg1> yyeah
<Doc_Lappy> fbdystang:  why not use pidgin for irc? seriously do you like xchat that much better
<iCarly> pidgin does irc?
<washburnello> dg1: I've always wanted to find that mp3
<Wolfenstein> yea im using samba thats what i couldn't remember, but i never put smb in front
<lstarnes> Doc_Lappy: pidgin's irc support is rather imcomplete
<Doc_Lappy> yep that's what I'm on
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: total time 39.24
<fbdystang> you can use pidgin?
<dg1> i never heard it cause i alway have to manually install my sound driver lol
<dg1> sux
<washburnello> dg1: lol
<musikgoat> lstarnes: not with the purple-plugin-pack
<friendishan> liquidrain: ok done
<LiquidRain> Ok, mine is significantly faster than that, but I can't scroll around without getting lag.  I guess you're not a good comparison.
<musikgoat> lstarnes: at least in my opinion
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: did it fork?
<lstarnes> musikgoat: even then it still lacks some support, but that works better
<musikgoat> LiquidRain:
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: *work
<musikgoat> yeah, check in #ubuntu+1
<LiquidRain> friendishan: I've never used it, but it's the first result for "ubuntu metronome" :)
<Doc_Lappy> well true it's not the ideal one for irc but for what I use it for I don't need xchat or anything so I suggest it to some just so they don't have so many  things they have to run at once
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, i didn't do it with smb before it was just //COMPUTERNAME/Downloads or my user for my ubuntu
<friendishan> liquidrain: um..
<fbdystang> How do I join another channel from here at the command line?
<lstarnes> fbdystang: /join #other-channel
<Doc_Lappy> bitchchat and irssa? or whatever I liked okay for terminal which was fun
<alokito> lizzzy, check this http://www.google.com.bd/search?q=sigmatel+stac92xx+sound+problem+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<lstarnes> fbdystang: e.g. /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<fbdystang> lstarnes: thanks
<musikgoat> Doc_Lappy: irssi
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: don't know. I know in windows you do \\name\share and in linux you do smb://name/share
<LiquidRain> friendishan: not quite doing what you're looking for?  sorry :/
<friendishan> liquidrain: ok no problem^^
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: that's what I type into the nautilus address bar
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, ok i'll try the share part i don't think it was in config file but i never knew how to get my windows files through ubuntu always had a problemn
<Doc_Lappy> thanks musiKgoat, your not a german goat?  lol just teasing ya I just find your name strange for an id
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: you could always look under Network too
<fbdystang> OK /join #ubuntu+1 is not working
<musikgoat> fbdystang: what client?
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: Places>Network
<fbdystang> xchar
<fbdystang> xchat
<musikgoat> fbdystang: /j #ubuntu+1  ?
<lstarnes> fbdystang: that should work
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, only thing in network is just this computer which is unbuntu and windows netowrk
<musikgoat> fbdystang: hmm, not familiar with xchat
<fbdystang> yep worked sweet thanks
<Dr_Willis>  /join should work in xchat.
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: or do a Places>Connect to Server and set it up for there
<Doc_Lappy> fbdystang: do you run scripts?
<musikgoat> maybe he put a space in front
<fbdystang> nope, no space
<fbdystang> or scripts
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: have you tried with just the ip address instead of the host name?
<Dr_Willis> fbdystang:  also you could just click on #ubuntu+s   <--------------- Here where the word is at.. :)
<fbdystang> I am in fedora though, maybe fedora's is different
<washburnello> have you tried pinging the winbox's ip?
<Dr_Willis> xchat is rather standard irc.. /join should work in any of them
<Doc_Lappy> that's why I would prefer xchat over pidin and it's well a better looking gui too
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, i don't know i can't remember what the people that were trying to help me tried and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working on the ubuntu end
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: like I said, networks can get hairy pretty easily
<Slurpee> what is a good program in ubuntu to burn an iso file?
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<fbdystang> Dr_Willis: yea I tried that and it worked a couple times, now it doesn't
<mamooli> hello, can any one help me filling a form on the web?
<LiquidRain> Slurpee: brasero
<Doc_Lappy> k3b
<m0r0n> Hey, my audio sounds like there is a thunderstorm of static hitting it
<Slurpee> brasero fails for me. i wonder if my dvd drive doesnt like ubuntu?
<alokito> lizzzy, here's a workaround, hope it helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=586058
<Doc_Lappy> doesn't it do iso images
<Dr_Willis> fbdystang:  sounds like you got some deeper issues then. I personally use Weechat these days
<Slurpee> even if i try to build an audio cd...simply while adding tracks brasero dies.
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mamooli> hello, can any one help me filling a form on the web?
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, and also in windows when i type //COMPUTERNAME/share it says it cannot find that name
<LiquidRain> Slurpee: try xfburn
<fbdystang> Slurpee: brasero worked great for me
<LiquidRain> as a last resort try k3b
<Slurpee> why would brasero fail?
<musikgoat> LiquidRain: lol, i tested gtkperf on my desktop (jaunty) and i get 6.10
<dg1> brasaro suc
<dg1> use k3b
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: in ubuntu, open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and type "ping 192.168.1.1" but replace with your winbox's IP
<Doc_Lappy> I've always had my best luck with k3b burning anything, funny I couldn't get brasero to burn for me
<Doc_Lappy> to each his own - washington
<Dr_Willis> ive had constant issues with brasero also
<dg1> does the same with me
<firecrotch> I've also had problems with brasero
<Doc_Lappy> seriously just try both and see which one seems to work for ya the best
<washburnello> I've never had a prob with brasaro
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, it says destination host is unreachable
<firecrotch> The only thing brasero is good for is making coasters
<dg1> yes
<Doc_Lappy> yeah I wasted 3 cds with brasero and gave up
<Doc_Lappy> yep firecrotch lol
<musikgoat> washburnello: me neither
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: then there is a network connectivity problem like a cable is unplugged, broken,
<Doc_Lappy> love your id firecrotch
<alokito> brasero is ok, but k3b is best
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: Thanks :)
<Wolfenstein> washburnello, both computers connect to same modem
<Wolfenstein> and both can connect to internet just fine
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: what are the IP addresses of the two computers?
<fbdystang> mamooli: did you get your question answered?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i don't know they both same ip cause i use the same connection for both
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: this is where is gets hairy: pinging is the lowest level network command there is so if you can't even ping a host, there is a problem
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: hmmm...
<dg1> washburnello: you have jaunty
<washburnello> dg1:  yup
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: they shouldnt have the same IP address, they should each have their own different internal IP addresses
<dg1> hmm, i heard brasaro had a problem with the new jaunty, either way it still dosnt work for me
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: probably both in the 192.168.1.x ranger
<firecrotch> *range
<washburnello> Wolfenstein:  well if they have the same IP then that's the problem, but in theory, if they have the same IP then only one should be able to get online
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i know its the same cause like i said its from the same modem my same dsl modem i have both computers to same modem
<dg1> washburnello: the game is downloading now (maybe it will work)
<iCarly> hello can anyone tell me a working auto clicker for linux ubuntu? I just need to find something that will click every 2 seconds
<Wolfenstein> well then i don't know how to tell what my ip is for this comp in ubuntu unless its same as doing it in windows in command prompt
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: please explain your setup a little more... they are both connected directly to your DSL modem?  Does your modem have a router/switch built into it or?
<washburnello> Wolfenstein: a dsl modem will have one WAN IP an will dish out multiple LAN IP's to your computers
<dg1> washburnello: Do I need to install my video card drivers on here.
<itfell> #faq
<washburnello> dg1: I don't think o
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: in ubuntu, from a terminal, run the command "ifconfig"
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yes they are both connected directly to the modem i don't think it has a router built into the modem
<dg1> inside windows xp
<m0r0n> Anyone know the audio side of Ubuntu well?
<washburnello> dg1: but in the VM's settings you should enable 3d accelleration
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, ok i did that in terminal which part do you want me to give you?
<Balsaq> does ubuntu just not play youtube vids or is it me?
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: then how are they both connected to the modem? does it have multiple ethernet ports or what? (if so, it has a router or switch built in)
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yes
<washburnello> Balsaq: it's just you. youtube plays fine for me
<Wolfenstein> its a wireless modem where i can have a wireless connection through it like from a laptop its from att
<washburnello> Balsaq: do you have flash installed?
<Balsaq> ok good what do i need to do washburnello YES
<Balsaq> flash yes!
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: The address for eth0 is the LAN IP of the computer. is that different than the LAN IP of the windows machine?
<Balsaq> but wheni looked it sayd no drivers in there
<washburnello> Balsaq: well flash is really all you need as far as I know
<washburnello> Balsaq: well flash isn't a driver
<Balsaq> washburnello: ok then its my vid card casue they play just reeaalll slow
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i see three addys under eth0, one says inet addr, another is Bcast and other is maks
<Wolfenstein> *mask
<r3za> salam , bache ha man icon haie tooie taskbaram jashoon avaz shode ( maslan shutdown va volum control ) aslan shutdown oomade invar oon rafte oonvar , nemishe kari kard ke dobare khodesh dorost she ?
<Balsaq> the music is on time and good but the video is way behind washburnello
<washburnello> Balsaq: that sounds about right, if they show up then you do have flash working
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: inet addr is the one that is the actual IP.
<Wolfenstein> ok let me see
<washburnello> Balsaq: sorry but I'm not sure what would cause video slowdown
<Balsaq> washburnello: then i need to but a card that 1. upgrades what i have and 2. ubuntu like for it s software 3. 200watt 12v-6a here
<ruby_on_tails1> FloodBot1:
<ruby_on_tails1> what do these 3 flood bots do ?
<Wolfenstein> well when i go in my windows comp and type ipconfig it shows 3 of course but ip addy and default gateway both start with 69. but in ubuntu i don't have anything like that both the inet and bcast have 192
<washburnello> Balsaq: is it only youtube? or does a site like vimeo slow down too?
<lstarnes> ruby_on_tails1: they are used for reducing or stopping floods
<Balsaq> havent tried others yet  Newbie
<Balsaq> washburnello : but on this same puter it woked with w98
<Balsaq> wked = worked
<mr> hi
<ruby_on_tails1> bots are admins
<washburnello> Balsaq: try some other video sites to narrow it down
<ruby_on_tails1> hmm
<lstarnes> ruby_on_tails1: they must be in order to do their jobs
<ruby_on_tails1> lstarnes: 1 bot wasn't enough ?  :D
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does the Asus Eee PC 1101HA Seashell work with ubuntu?
<Balsaq> well i know the only change was ubuntu
<firecrotch> Balsaq: You're having slow flash video performance?  Is it only when the video is in fullscreen mode? Because that's normal - fullscreen flash video sucks in Linux
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, did you get my last comment? meant to tell it to you sorry
<washburnello> Balsaq: or google "ubuntu flash youtube slow"
<ioneye> jamieleshaw: Yes.
<Balsaq> i killed w98 put in ubuntu and then it happened
<washburnello> Balsaq: what are the system specs?
<jamieleshaw> ioneye, What works, Wifi< trackpad, is  it out of box?
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: yes, I did. Your windows computer should not have an ip address in the 69.x range, it should be a 192 address
<Guest49999> any of ya know how to change the color of this ?
<Balsaq> washburnello: 400mgz 768sdram 10g HD 8mb ati agp
<Dr_Willis> Guest49999:  this what?
<washburnello> firecrotch: do you think the could be set as static?
<Guest49999> umm the background color
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, well i do it doesn't show any 192
<flippo> Guest49999, does this look <green> green </green>?
<Guest49999> nahh
<Balsaq> washburnello: but i just did a ton of updates while runing around on here at same time
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: is your IP address on the windows machine a static address?
<flippo> I guess I can't help much then.  Never mind.
<Guest49999> okk
<washburnello> Balsaq: wow, that's kinda slow (no disrespect intended) but you said that it worked on w98?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, um i don't think so
<Dr_Willis> Guest49999:  you might want to state your irc client. and check your irc clients docs./settings/menus
<Balsaq> washburnello: happened after i dumped w98...yet all else is way better with ubuntu...no more freezes
<washburnello> Balsaq: indeed :D
<firecrotch> Balsaq: does the slow video happen only when the flash video is fullscreen?
<Balsaq> washburnello{ tells me its in ubunutu, they drivers dont suppoert  mt old vid card
<washburnello> Balsaq: bummer
<Balsaq> firecrotch" never saw that but in utube yes
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: On the windows machine, run these commands: ipconfig /release  then ipconfig /renew
<Balsaq> firecrotch: ok but i killed w98
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, ok
<firecrotch> Balsaq: Fullscreen flash video absolutely sucks in the Linux version of flash, no matter what video card or whatever your system specs are
<washburnello> well, I had a fantastic time on IRC tonight, Thanks #ubuntu you people are awesome! goodnight...
<firecrotch> washburnello: goodnight, and thanks!
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i did that and still shows the same thing
<jamieleshaw> Does the Eee PC 1101HA work out of box with Ubuntu?
<Bluey> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Balsaq> firecrotch: ok...wasbuen said his works good
<Balsaq> fifrecrotch mine plays just way behind the music
<Balsaq> need to speed it up
<Balsaq> firecrotch may be mt old processor or 8mb vid card
<Balsaq> 4--mgz
<Balsaq> 400
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: Check your network settings for your Windows machine, and make sure that it's getting its IP via DHCP and is not statically set
<firecrotch> Balsaq: that may very well be the issue
<Balsaq> firecrotch: wonder if vid card can speed up utube
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, um
<Balsaq> firecrotch some say vid card doesnt efect utube
<ioneye> jamieleshaw: you gonna have an issue with wired/wireless card and with sould
<ioneye> sound*
<jamieleshaw> ioneye, Is it easily fixable?
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: Control Panel -> Network Connections -> Double click the ethernet connection -> Select IPv4 settings -> Click Properties
<Balsaq> firecrotch if vid card wont help im dead due to old proc 400mgz...but do you know if vid cards can speed up utube
<ioneye> jamieleshaw: Yes.
<firecrotch> Balsaq: I don't think it will.
<eross> anyone playing with ext4 yet
<jamieleshaw> ioneye, Is there a forum post I can refer to?
<Dr_Willis> eross:  a great many of us have beenusing ext4 for some time now.
<ioneye> jamieleshaw: On the latest update of Ubuntu 9.04 many things improved.
<firecrotch> eross: Been using for quite some time now
<Balsaq> firecrotch i thought so...people at dell told me that and other think vid cards improve online vids
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, ok but i know in my gateways firewall setup the firewall inside my modem/router i had on that computer dmzplus mode selected cause i wasn't able to use ftp but since i know i can use networking imma turn it off
<eross> does it require defragging, or can it become fragged
<jamieleshaw> ioneye, I assume Larmic Koala will be better again right?
<ioneye> jamieleshaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1230045&highlight=eeepc
<Touk> join #python
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: There's your problem, I believe
<Balsaq> firecrotch i guess this old dogs is gettin to the end..just wont die now  i may have to kill it
<fbdystang> Touk: you need /join #python
<Balsaq> i wonder if a tiny operating system would let it work
<firecrotch> Balsaq: you can always turn it into a network fileserver or something! I have an old old Dell with a Celeron 450MHz or so that I use as a webserver
<firecrotch> Balsaq: that's about all its good for, lol
<amites> Anyone know why I would not be able to change permissions on a folder under an NTFS mounted drive?
<Balsaq> fifrecrotch what is the benefit of that
<Touk> fbdystang: i know, was typo, ty
<Balsaq> webserver...what for?
<m0r0n> What is the off topic channel?
<Dr_Willis> amites:  you set the permissions/owner on ntfs/vfat fildsystems when you Mount them. You dont change individual file/dir permissions
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, well in the network connections cause im using windows xp i only have one icon under lan or high speed internet
<Prohibit> a website :)
<firecrotch> Balsaq: I use it for my personal website :)
<amites> Dr_Willis thank you
<m0r0n> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: I believe the problem is the dmzplus that you have set up
<Balsaq> firecrotch..so you dont run the net on it just display your site there?
<fbdystang> if I want to add ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/ to my server repo list, where can i put it?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, ok so should i try to ipconfig again in the windows comp?
<Balsaq> BRB
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: after turning the dmz off, run ipconfig /release and ipconfig /renew again
<stillinbeta> fbdystang: in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Prohibited> DMZ = bad
<firecrotch> Balsaq: Yes, the only thing it does is serve up my blog to the outside world :)
<Dr_Willis> fbdystang:  the synaptic tool has   settings -> software sources interface to let you select that one I think. (or it can test/find the fastest one for you)
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, ok
<stillinbeta> Can anyone give me some help with networkmanager ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu.cs.utah.edu  is in the selectable list of servers under synaptic. :)
<eross> Time for a real question now. I was playing quake live using my razor mouse and it froze up. I had to switch to my other mouse. both are usb. Do I need to boot with IRQ polling or something?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yep that did it lol
<fbdystang> Dr_Willis: yep thanks
<eross> my razor will lock up from excessive use :P or 2 minutes, whichever comes last
<coyote_> kk
<Ali_nz^> is it possible with a PPTP VPN connection to add a specific machine name to a routing path?
<coyote_> saludos
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: still trying to get your DNS working over your VPN connection, I see?
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: hehe, what I think i kinda want is like an entry to say if you type in "QNAP" resolve the address via VPN
<Ali_nz^> a bit like a routing table entry
<Ali_nz^> but not using IP's
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, and also you're right both computers have different ip's the windows comp is 1 number lower than my ubuntu computer
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: there's really no way to do that, as far as I know.  One solution would be to use your work's DNS servers for everything when you're connected to the VPN.
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: ok
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: if you know your work LAN's DNS server IP address, you can change it in /etc/resolv.conf
<Ali_nz^> hey also, is there a way to browse a Windows Computer via IP? what do you use to do it?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i just was able to get my window folders from ubuntu when i went to places network then to windows netowrk
<fbdystang> I would also like to know Ali_nz's question
<joemaamasir> ls
<fbdystang> I think samba has something for that
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: Places -> Network  should show all of the computers that are on the LAN
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: interestingly it doesnt show any of the computers on the VPN side of the LAN, only local
<pradeep> I was trying to install ubuntu 9.04 in my friends desktop, when i tried installing from live cd, it says out of range on the monitor
<pradeep> neither 8.04,8.10 worked. But 7.10 only worked? What might be the problem?
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: any ideas why that might be?
<jamieleshaw> pradeep, This is a refresh rate thing I think
<pradeep> jamieleshaw: how to fix it
<pradeep> ?
<pete_> firecrotch, you still there, LOL
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: Nautilus isn't looking at the VPN subnet at all.  I'm not sure how to get it to do that.  But you can browse the remote computers if you know the IP address by typing smb://ipaddresshere/  in the address bar of nautilus
<fbdystang> ideal refresh rate is >= 60 hertz
<firecrotch> pete_: yes I am
<ioneye> pradeep: lower your screens refresh rate to 60 Hz
<jamieleshaw> pradeep, Well, if possible try changing the refersh rate
<pete_> firecrotch, haha, NDIS wrapper was a nightmare. could not get on irc. only browse the web
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: nautilus being the ?
<pete_> firecrotch, so back to the propriatery I guess.
<pradeep> ioneye : should i do it in the bios?
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: the file manager
<howitzer`> pradeep: If you have another monitor handy, you could try that as well.
<Elone> anyone, tried installing vmware workstation? it stop working @ 62% @@; any clue? ~
<ioneye> pradeep: if your screen don't have that kind of option then yes.
<pradeep> howitzer: he has only one monitor
<fbdystang> does the monitor work on other computer?
<Balsaq> is it important to get a vid card in a laptop
<fbdystang> laptops have a built in vid card, and they suck
<Balsaq> some are coming out with vid cards lately
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, can you finish helping me if you can on the window part?
<ag> wh..
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: what are you stuck on?
<fbdystang> night
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: the windows computer now has a proper IP address, correct?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yea lol i been talking to you and telling you that the dmz mode thing was the problem
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, and my problem in windows is i can't access my ubuntu files from windows
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: the easiest way to access the files on the ubuntu machine from your windows machine will be to share the files using samba
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  i often find it easier to just put winscp on the windows box . and access ubuntu via ssh  that way
<firecrotch> Or listen to Dr_Willis, since I have no clue how to set up Samba in gnome
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, well before i was able to do it when i typed //COMPUTERNAME/Downloads or //COMPUTERNAME/user in the run box and was able to put my username and pass in the prompt but i can't remember if im doing something wrong since i reformatted windows
<pradeep> ioneye: where do i change the refresh rate??? its not there in BIOS
<gishaust> hi everyone can anyone tell me  run stream mp3 from my apache2 intranet
<weww> i thouht refresh was an os thing
<pradeep> Wolfenstein: if your not familiar with samba. There as an application called meiga through which u can share files. try it out
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: yep that nautilus trick worked
<howitzer`> pradeep: hopefully it's not a monitor that is from before the middle-90s, which can't handle 60hz?
<eross> what does acpi=force irqpoll  do?
<Wolfenstein> pradeep, its not im not familiar with samba i've done this //computername/user or /downloads command before and it worked now it won't let me do it
<pradeep> Wolfenstein: Oh ok!!  I thought you are new to samba
<Ali_nz^> firecrotch: it looks like you could then add each computer as a place...
<firecrotch> Ali_nz^: you can do this, yes :)
<pradeep> howitzer: it's a BenQ monitor.. 6 month's old
<Ali_nz^> any good ubuntu tools for system process/cpu monitoring etc?
<pradeep> howitzer:AMD processor with Nvdia card 128 mb
<Ali_nz^> and maybe network mapping?
<howitzer`> pradeep: ah, I just acquired three BenQ monitors yesterday, T2210HD.
<Balsaq> couls some one comment on this puter i may buy: amd athlon 3200 64 bit 2.0 , 1 gig ram, 40 HD, from about 2005 era...any good for buntu and for online videos?
<pradeep> Alin_nz^: there's a tool called conky
<Wolfenstein> pradeep, i am but im just not able to access my ubuntu files now when i did before i reformatted don't know if im doing something wrong
<weww> rams far too less
<pradeep> Alin_nz^: or u can use the default gnome one. Type gnome-system-monitor at the terminal
<Bookman> Anyone play the sauerbraten game?  It does not seem to be about much to me.  I just walk around, collect stuff and nothing seems to happen.
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:   you did install 'samba' package? and gave the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  im just going through what i normally do to get things going on a new system. :)
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, the problems are in a windows computer not ubuntu i haven't changed anything to my ubuntu computer
<pradeep> Alin_nz^: nmap for netwrk mapping
<Ali_nz^> col - thanks
<pradeep> howitzer`: This is the first time i am facing problems in ubuntu installation. Have installed in various comps
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  ahh.  i also always have identicval windows user name and password on the windows box.  Can the windows box access its own shares?
<pspe> why cannot i enter the virtual terminal with 2.6.30
<Dr_Willis> 'virtual terminal' meaning what exactly?
<Ali_nz^> I like Terminal Server Clinet - it seems to connect to anything no matter what the protocol, but there doesnt seem to be a scaling option....ahh its hard finding the perfect softwar e:-)
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, what? im not sharing files through same computer if thats what you're asking i have 2 computers one is windows and one is nix, os ubuntu which is what im on now
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  as a 'test'  i always make a share on both machines. and make sure they can access theor own local shares.
<howitzer`> pradeep: did you try to install in safe graphics mode?
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  also instead of //HOSTnAME/share  you could try the ip#.
<pspe> Dr_Willis: tty0-6
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  im just thinking through things ive done in the past to trouble shoot samba.
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, i have my config for samba set with computername and i did that in windows its telling me it can't find it
<Dr_Willis> pspe:  those are the 'consoles'   is what they are normally called.
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  can the windows box even ping the lin box via  the name?  can it ping via ip?
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, i never had a problem before like i said i just reformatting the windows computer and got it all squared up so i shouldn't have a problem
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  im just spitting out trouble shooting 'things to try' to narrow down the problem.
<Ali_nz^> is there a network map app with a gui?
<Dr_Willis> If the windows box cant even ping the lin box. well.... thats where you need to start
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, no problem but i don't know what is the problem since i never did anything on the ubuntu side but remove xchat and the xchat folder
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  also see if the lin box can access a share on the windows box. (ie the reverse of what you want to do).  If that also fails. that may be a sign of network/firewall/windows setting issues also.
<beatbreaker> what allows people to drag a window to different workplaces with the mouse in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> beatbreaker:  thats a feature of the window manager normally. compiz has a setting for that. as does the normal gnome window manager i recall
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, i can now access my windows files through ubuntu as i couldn't before but was able to access my ubuntu files in windows now its backwards if only i can get windows problem solved
<pradeep> howitzer`:well give it a try now. Hope it works
<_MattB> i'm trying to write a bash script that rips a dvd and calls eject -t /dev/scd0 to close the tray prior to ripping, but the ripping program can't open the drive because it's not ready, any ideas on how I can wait for the drive to be ready before going to the ripping operation?
<Ali_nz^> I see there are a couple of flavours of light Linux, are reccomendations?
<Ali_nz^> are=any
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, i got a question do you know how i can set the program files folder in windows to share? the boxes are greyed out and i dunno how to make it to where i can access that on my ubuntu computer
<howitzer`> Ali_nz^: tinycore, slitaz, dsl, puppy, slax
<Ali_nz^> howitzer`: sure but which is best?
<DigitalKiwi> arch!
<eso> I want to upgrade to 9.04, but the amd fglrx graphics driver isn't available in 9.04 it says. what do you think i should do?
<howitzer`> Ali_nz^: that's up to you :)
<Ali_nz^> howitzer`: in your humble opinion ;-)
<beatbreaker> Dr_Willis, ok but i'm coming from another distro, what window manager does Ubuntu use then? Metacity doens't do stuff like that - or is a minimal install of conpiz in there already?
<howitzer`> Ali_nz^: it depends on the computer ;)
<DigitalKiwi> Ali_nz^: how experienced are you with linux? how willing to read docs?
<Wolfenstein> btw Dr_Willis i did ping my nix ip and even did it with the computername i have for my ubuntu and both works
<DPic> anybody here good with macs?
<eso> anybody?
<Ali_nz^> DigitalKiwi: Not experienced at all, and I admit it, I hate reading docs, i like to run before I can walk....terible i know
<beatbreaker> DPic, wrong forum?
<Ali_nz^> lazy even....
<eross> what's best tool to use to check my nvidia 8800gt temp?
<DPic> well im trying to install ubuntu on a mac...
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, or firecrotch are you two still around?
<DigitalKiwi> oh then i would definitely hold off on arch, though it may interest you in the future, for now hmmm...crunchbang looks interesting (ubuntu based)
<DigitalKiwi> it uses openbox =D
<Ali_nz^> arch> crunchbang? Linux flavours?
<DigitalKiwi> right
<mreinsch> in the disk tool: I see that the Read Error Count is constantly increasing. The disk should be fine though, it is a new system
<ManDay> What's the most lightweight LaTeX package in the repos?
<godstar> DPic: http://forums.macrumors.com/archive/index.php/t-148617.html
<ManDay> Btw is Karmic out yet?
<firecrotch> ManDay: No. October 29
<godstar> ManDay: 29th
<ManDay> Cool, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  im in and out.. :)
<cgroza> hello, how to change my repositories from md. to ro.
<cgroza> ?
<cgroza> ?
<Ali_nz^> most of the light packages mentioned so far run in ram only
<godstar> ManDay: Anytime.
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, did you get any of my recent posts
<DPic> godstae: LiveCD seems to freeze after selecting an option from the menu
<DPic> godstar *
<Ali_nz^> Xubuntu could be good?
<eross> GPU temp at 80c
<brambo_> hello
<Ali_nz^> where in NZ are you DigitalKiwi?
<brambo_> can anyone help me ?
<godstar> DPic: dualboot or vm install?
<Dr_Willis> Wolfenstein:  yea. Ping works via name and ip. Thats a good sign.  There should be some samba logs in /var/log somewhere.  You could tail -f, the log,  and try to connect via windows and see if the connection is rejected/tried/shown at all.
<DigitalKiwi> the far north part, so far north I'm actually in the united states
<DPic> godstar: trying to wipe mac osx for ubuntu
<brambo_> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and let it use 50GB of my hard drive and just installed it a few minutes ago, but when I try to install stuff or updates, it says not enough disc space...
<brambo_> If anyone knows what I can do, please let me know. thank u :)
<godstar> DPic: hmm, what happens when you boot to Live CD???
<brambo_> <---New to Linux
<Wolfenstein> Dr_Willis, i have no problem now connecting to the windows sharing part i did before but firecrotch told me what i might have done which i turned off and now im able to connect to windows sharing folders
<DPic> godstar: i can select langage and a menu option but after that it goes to a black screen and freezes
<ManDay> Can anyone recomment a LaTeX package in the Repos which is either very basic OR has a package manager to MAKE IT very basic?
<Tmi> what do you mean that it should be basic?
<godstar> DPic: try to burn download the ISO again, and burn a new CD. Then use the default settings via the installer and see how that goes.
<cfedde> ManDay: probably lyx
<DPic> godstar: the liveCD works on a normal PC, just not on mac
<Ali_nz^> DigitalKiwi:haa
<godstar> DPic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_EHXbbjgnA
<cgroza> hello, how to change my repositories from md. to ro.
<DPic> godstar: i believe i've tried both jaunty and karmic and neither work
<ManDay> cfedde, thanks
<Ali_nz^> none of the VNC viewer clients seem to have scaling options
<brambo_> I set aside 50GB for Ubuntu (just installed it) but it wants me to install updates and its saying theres not enough space, whats going on?
<godstar> DPic: I am not a mac user but the installer should work seamlessly.
<digmore> Could anyone recommend software to "transcript" (either automatically or semi-automatically) audio/video?
<DPic> godstar: i know it *should* be-- this is why i'm here =]
<godstar> DPic: you could always try to put gparted on a USB stick and wipe your macosx drive with it then load Ubuntu from the live cd?
<DPic> godstar: but the LiveCD won't even boot into the installer/desktop so i wouldn't be able to install it
<lucas_> hello what happend to packages.ubuntu-com??
<brambo_> The upgrade needs a total of 463M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 463M of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<lucas_> i'm trying to reinstal nautilus but it wont let me
<cgroza> hello, how to change my repositories from md. to ro.
<godstar> DPic: maybe, maybe not. Do you have an app to wipe your mac hdd??
<godstar> DPic: maybe its the mac os causing issues? Not sure. Just trying to brainstorm.
<DPic> godstar: i have the ubuntu LiveCD on a USB drive as awell but that wouldn't even boot at all-- not even to the menu
<firecrotch> lucas_: it's down again. no big surprise there.
<godstar> DPic: wipe the HDD then run Ubuntu. That's what I would do.
<DPic> godstar: alright i'll try it
<firecrotch> lucas_: happens a lot more often than it should
<godstar> DPic: I'll be around. Let me know.
<DPic> godstar: alright thanks
<reeve> anyone able to connect to ubuntu server?
<godstar> DPic: anytime.
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i see you're back so you don't know why im having problems with getting my ubuntu files showing up in windows?
<howitzer`> pradeep: any luck?
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: How were you doing it before? You had to have configured Samba and shared the files...
<nutzer> hallo
<lucas_> firecrotch: if packages.ubuntu.com i still can download packages?
<lucas_> is down*
<shentino> Is there a way to upgrade to karmic from jaunty?
<lucas_> firecrotch: if packages.ubuntu.com is down i still can download packages?
<shentino> or do I have to wait for the official release first?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yes but i didn't do nothing in the windows side all i was doing before was typing in run was this command //computername/Downloads or if it wasn't downloads it was /user and i mean my user on ubuntu
<brambo_> If somoene has a free minute please let me know, I need some help, (new Linux user here)
<firecrotch> lucas_: There are mirrors that you can use - I don't know the addresses offhand though
<nutzer> hello
<Tmi> brambo, just write your qestions and someone will answer if they know
<Madpilot> shentino, you can upgrade
<howitzer`> shentino: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta
<Madpilot> ubottu, upgrade | shentino
<ubottu> shentino: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: and its the same ubuntu install as before, correct? just the windows install is new?
<phpgunner> Can anyone tell me why my mouse quits clicking after awhile on ubuntu?
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: or do I have that backwards?
<Madpilot> shentino, but Karmic questions should still go to #ubuntu+1, thanks
<shentino> I mean upgrading with synaptic or the like
<phpgunner> Able to move it but no clicky :(
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, just windows i didn't touch ubuntu at all as in reformating i only reformatted windows
<brambo_> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 32bit on my laptop it has a 250GB, I let Ubuntu use 50GB, and now Ubuntu is asking to update then saying there isn't enough disc space..How is this? I can paste the error code I get.
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: Hmm... did you try //<ubuntu IP address>/user ?
<draconis> if at all possible try to avoid Samba
<Tmi> brambo, open a terminal and write "df -h" too see the amount of diskspace
<ce_metal_cord> mzz^purple
<starcannon> Hello Chan
<ce_metal_cord> hi
<darksmac> any one know how to restart drives after i have made changes to fstab file
<starcannon> darksmack sudo mount -a
<brambo_> brambo@brandans-laptop:~$ df -h
<brambo_> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<brambo_> /dev/sda5             2.3G  2.2G  284K 100% /
<brambo_> tmpfs                 880M     0  880M   0% /lib/init/rw
<brambo_> varrun                880M  108K  880M   1% /var/run
<FloodBot1> brambo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> brambo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> brambo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brambo_> varlock               880M     0  880M   0% /var/lock
<phpgunner> *sigh
<starcannon> darksmack be sure to "man mount" as well
<ce_metal_cord> mm
<darksmac> thank you
<brambo_> Tmi: I will post results in pastebin, can you help me maybe?
<starcannon> brambo use a paste bin
<starcannon> lol
<Tmi> well it seems your ubuntu partition is only 2.3 Gb
<starcannon> too late as per usual
<godstar> brambo, you could always rb your box and Ubuntu should auto mount hdds for you.
<brambo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/284376/
<brambo_> but picked for it to use 50GB
<starcannon> brambo you only allocated 2.3 gb to Ubuntu, it needs bare min of 4gb(thats a very bare min)
<Tmi> weird, something must have gone wrong then because df says your /-partition is only 2.3 Gb
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, no i didn't let me try that
<brambo_> I installed it alongside Windows Vista, and slide the bar over to let Ubuntu have 50GB..
<brambo_> How can I fix it, format and do it over?
<starcannon> brambo something didn't go as planned
<Tmi> I don't know, maybe gparted can extend the partition?
<godstar> brambo, did you use Wubi?
<Tmi> otherwise I guess a reinstall is in order
<brambo_> I am not sure how to use that, I am brand new to Linux
<starcannon> brambo backup all data that is important to you, then do a reinstall, use 8.04 LTS unless there is some reason you need a later version
<brambo_> godstar: I booted off the Ubuntu disc from my BIOS
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, i did that and it comes up with the same problem not finding it
<godstar> brambo, can you boot back to your Windows OS?
<brambo_> I cant use 8.04  only 9.04 works on my laptop...
<Tmi> starcannon, better recommend the latest stable, i.e. 9.04
<brambo_> yes I can godstar
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: make sure that the folders are still shared on your ubuntu machine? that's the last thing that I can think of
<starcannon> Tmi nah, its a tweenlease, I only recommend LTS unless a tween adds hardware support that the enduser needs, and brambo just stated he/she needs 9.04 for that reason
<Tmi> I guess the problem is you wont have enough space to even install gparted (partition manager), so you should probably just do a reinstall
<cgroza> hello ,my grub menu shows 2 kernels ...how do i remove one?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, um i don't think i did that i only did things in the samba config file
<godstar> brambo, I suggest you boot back into Windows, reformat Ubuntu partition with DiskMgr and use the Wubi installer. http://wubi-installer.org/
<Lartza_> Hello, gparted is whining about changing partions may cause dataloss, but I want to lose my data and completely empty my drive, I can't seem to figure out how to do that data is still there.
<brambo_> I can just go in Windows and totally delete Ubuntu and the partition it made and do it over, cause I dont know how to reinstall Ubuntu
<godstar> brambo, wubi is easier to use for new converts.
<godstar> brambo, wubi.
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: I think the problem lies with your Windows install somewhere.  Is it Vista, XP, or 7?
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, its xp
<starcannon> Lartza_ backup data before messing with partitions, this is where sanity lives; do otherwise and you will testdisk
<cgroza> hello ,my grub menu shows 2 kernels ...how do i remove one?
<brambo_> use the WuBi installer from Windows?
<brambo_> Doesn't that make Ubuntu slower?
<godstar> brambo, that is correct.
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: up to date with service pack 3 and all that good stuff?
<Lartza_> starcannon: Backed up and I want to format the partition now, but the data is staying there no matter what
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, and never had a problem before but i didn't mess with samba config file
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, yep
<Lartza_> I have formatted partition, deleted and made new partition
<nareshov> hi
<Lartza_> Ouch... do I need to possibly make new partition table?
<godstar> brambo, it is your best option, until you get the hang of Ubuntu.
<nareshov> got a bunch of upgrades yesterday
<Lartza_> Would that do it?
<nareshov> and my touchpad doesn't work anymore
<firecrotch> Wolfenstein: well, it has to be some kind of problem with your Windows install.  Unfortunately, I'm way out of the loop when it comes to Windows stuff now
<draconis> godstar: Wait, Wubi actually uses that ancient boot loader, that loads from a Windows/Dos partition?
<nareshov> (i can't use my touchpad to move the cursor)
<brambo_> I've  installed Ubuntu the same way I just did a few minutes ago before and had no problems, this time somehow even tho I picked 50GB, it didnt do it?
<starcannon> Lartza_ I'll help you in PM look left
<zeeded> draconis: Hes just that sexy
<Wolfenstein> firecrotch, no problem a friend who helped me begin with isn't around and i don't know why its not working so no worries
<nareshov> i have "synaptics driver lost sync.... got giantic packet!"
<godstar> draconis: correct, but it is a good option.
<nareshov> and "query no synaptics: 000000"
<nareshov> in my Xorg.0.log
<nareshov> google isn't helping
<godstar> draconis: brambo is new to linux.
<brambo_> I will just totally delete Ubuntu and try installing it again...That's the easiest way I know how to do it since Im new to Linux totally
<zeeded> brambo_: Whats wrong?
<brambo_> zeeded: I installed Ubuntu a few mins ago, and selected it to use 50GB of my hard drive but now its saying I dont have enough space to update my stuff
<Tmi> brambo, thats probably your best option yes, check one extra time that the partition size is correct and you should get it running nicely :)
<brambo_> Tmi: I hope so :)
<zeeded> brambo_: If you want to make sure its not something else maybe check gparted?
<zeeded> if not, a fresh install might be best :/
<brambo_> zeeded: I am new to Linux so I dont know how to do what you said.
<brambo_> zeeded: what is gparted ?
<Tmi> brambo, in a terminal write "sudo aptitude install gparted" and then type your password when it asks for it
<zeeded> its GTK+ Partitioning software
<Tmi> its a partition manager
<brambo_> This sucks cause I got my Wireless to work this time in Linux, and I gotta delete it and start over again..
<godstar> Tmi: he can not get Ubuntu to boot.
<Tmi> godstar, I think he is in ubuntu actually
<brambo_> Tmi: should I paste bin the results?
<Tmi> if it doesnt even boot then a reinstall is absolutely in order :D
<Tmi> brambo, yeah do
 * godstar scratches head.
<draconis> godstar: yeah, I saw that, I just thought there was an issue with gparted. now that clears it up
<godstar> I was under the impression, Ubuntu was not booting for him.
<brambo_> Tmi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/284385/
<Tmi> nah he is in ubuntu but cant do any updates due to diskspace being used
<Tmi> brambo, start it by typing "gparted" now (I think)
<brambo_> yeah but I picked for Ubuntu to use 50GB of my hard drive, its wierd...
<godstar> brambo, is this a live cd session or no?
<Tmi> I dont know much about the program itself, but you might be able to extend partitions in there
<brambo_> no, not LiveCD, the system is installed
<godstar> kk
<godstar> In that case.
<godstar> Gparted it is.
<brambo_> Tmi: did you get my pastebin?
<Tmi> godstar, the problem seems to be that it is installed but on a 2.3 Gb partition instead of the intended 50 Gb
<zeeded> how do you do a screenshot from a term?
<Tmi> brambo, yes, try starting gparted by writing "gparted"
<Tmi> zeeded, "scrot"
<godstar> Tmi: appears so.
<brambo_> oh, well I am so new to Ubuntu I dunno how to swtich it, so I will have to delete it all and start oveer again I think...:-(
<brambo_> Since GParted is a powerful tool capable of destroying partition tables and vast amounts of data, only root may run it.
<Tmi> just try playing around with the options in gparted and see if it is possible to change partition sizes
<godstar> brambo, do you remember what size partition you chose for /root, and swap directories?
<le-foot> hello to any songbird users - I have 9.04 and songbird 1.0, and I have media keys working in Rhythmbox and Totem. - just not in Songbird. Is there a way to fix this? MMkeys didn't do the trick. Thanks
<Tmi> if you want to run as root you write "sudo gparted"
<Tmi> and enter your password when prompted for it
<brambo_> I didnt chose anything, I just selected it to install next to Windows Vista and slided a bar to the left so Ubuntu used 50GB
<Dr_Willis> play with gparted on a virtialbox machine :) to learn its features
<godstar> brambo, correct. Honestly, gparted is friendly to learn, however, reload for a beginner will better suited. Book back into Windows, and reformat the Ubuntu partition. When you are ready to reload, let us know we can help you from there.
<zeeded> godstar: someone new to linux is not going to remember that. Especially an Ubuntu user
<godstar> zeeded: good point.
<zeeded> :)
<brambo_> I like Linux, how stable it is, I wannna learn it...so I am gonna delete it and reinstall it.
<Tmi> his / is 2.3 Gb
<godstar> zeeded: then again, he could've been paying attention, or better yet wrote down his steps?
<brambo_> I am getting so angry with Windows....
<vtec> does anyone know of an auto clicker for linux ubuntu GNOME that will just click ever 2 seconds in the same place?
<Tmi> brambo, yeah that is probably the best option since that will only take about half an hour or so
<brambo_> godstar: all I did was select time zone and keyoard type etc, and it said starting partition manager, then I slide a bar to the left to select 50GB for Ubuntu instead of deleting Windows, and hit next..
<brambo_> Tmi: yeah
<godstar> brambo, read my previous post.
<vtec> does anyone know of an auto clicker for linux ubuntu GNOME that will just click ever 2 seconds in the same place?
<blue-frog> brambo: before reinstalling.     sudo apt-get clean
<brambo_> blue-frog: I am just deleteing and installing agian, I am not sure how to reinstall
<brambo_> I am new to Linux
<brambo_> Thank you all, I am just gotta boot Windows, delete Ubuntu and just install it over again...
<blue-frog> brambo: might be interesting to know if you have those 50G spare which I doubt before reinstaling
<brambo_> in the morning, I am tired must sleep now..
<Tmi> go ahead brambo, that's easier than trying to fix it in other ways
<zeeded> good luck brambo_
<brambo_> thank you zeeded, tmi, godstar, blue-frog
<zeeded> np bro
<godstar> brambo, anytime.
<Dr_Willis> why d you bneed to boot to winbdows to delete linux?
<Tmi> np, good luck with your linux adventure tomorrow :)
<Dr_Willis> the installer can do that.
<brambo_> Dr Willis: I am new to Linux so I am not sure how, I know how to though in Windows.
<vtec> does anyone know of an auto clicker for linux ubuntu GNOME that will just click ever 2 seconds in the same place?
<Dr_Willis> brambo_:  play with the partition tool in the installer..
<Dr_Willis> brambo_:  actually you could delete it from within a running linux. :) but thats weird... to self destruct the os that way
<godstar> Dr_Willis: brambo is concerned with deleting his files on the remaining partition(s),
<zeeded> Do you guys know of any easy way to set a wallpaper from the term?
<Dr_Willis> well good luck to him. :)
<tehbaut> is there a GUI SSH tool like WinSCP for linux/ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> zeeded:  xsetbg, esetroot, or a dozen other commands can do it
<brambo_> Thank you all I am gonna go now to start the process.
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  the normal gnome file manager can connect over ssh and do things.
<zeeded> thanks Doc
<brambo_> If I can stay awake to start this, I will come back and let you guys know! :)
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: ah, cool... so how can I set that up?
<brambo_> am I allowed to post my yahoo messenger ID here?
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  check out the  Places--> connect to server. :) logical eh.
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: how about a nice SSH sync between server and computer?
<le-foot> brambo_ - i would just IM them
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  ssh and rsync can do that. theres also some guy tools - but i rarely use them
<brambo_> what do I type to message a certain user here like u did me le-foot ?
<blue-frog> tehbaut: unison-gtk
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: ok, and rsync can be automated, I assume? say every time a file is saved locally, it can sync it?
<le-foot> brambo_: on the right hand side, find the username and click on 'IM'
<le-foot> is anyone here familiar with lirc? thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  ive not used rsync in ages..  thats its main job owever. :)
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  you  could set up a cron job to sync every 30 min or so
<tehbaut> hmmm
<a|3x> hi, i am trying to recover some data from hard drive that was in raid1 with ntfs, when i try to mount i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'", any ideas how to mount this thing?
<mhh> hello.. I left home and forgot to enable desktop sharing.. anyway to enable it through a ssh session? (The computer at home is loged in)
<Dr_Willis> mhh:  you could ssh in, and install/run vncserver. but that would make a new 'shared' desktop thats hidden. NOT the same as the one you have running locally.
<blue-frog> mhh gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true
<Dr_Willis> mhh:  and really you want to ssh tunnle vnc over the interent.. so thats another layer of things to do.
<blue-frog> mhh: gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/prompt_enabled false
<blue-frog> mhh in fact I am going to psetebin you the process
<emanux> hello, is there a nautilus-ldap browser?
<Dr_Willis> mhh:  is the system logged in to the desktop now? or not at all?
<mhh> blue-frog:  thanks
<mhh> Dr_Willis: yes.. the system is logged in athome
<melik> can anyone recommend me a good mail server for linux? is Zimbra good?
 * tlamer hm
<firecrotch> mhh: You ccould ssh in and install, then run x11vnc, which will allow you to view your desktop via VNC
<nutterpc> hello all
<nutterpc> who else here has had issies with running KernelCheck?
<nutterpc> can i ask
<blue-frog> mhh should be ebough http://pastebin.com/d6190a13b
<crypt3or> anyone ever had an eSATA drive just 'disappear' in the middle of a transfer?
<zebastian> how do you keep the terminal from executing a command it's already executing
<zebastian> i want to show an input on pastebin for y'all to help me
<a|3x> i am trying to recover some data from hard drive that was in raid1 with ntfs, when i try to mount i get "mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'", any ideas how to mount this thing?
<zebastian> but the input is too big
<nutterpc> as I have contacted the developer of it as I have almost got the program to successfully run, just need to see who else is having the dramas as well
<nutterpc> they know about the bug with it not working properly, which is what I am currently working on fixing
<zebastian> using rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/sebastian/ /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup didn't work, there's a whole bunch of files it doesn't give me permissions to, now the external hard drive is already mounted, so i dont get why i don't have permissions to it, i even used sudo in front of the command, any help much appreciated
<zebastian> we're talking an external drive
<crypt3or> I copy a couple gigs of data, and then it goes: "cp: writing './myfile.tar.gz.113': Input/output error" for all the rest of the files, and then when I sudo fdisk -l, the drive no longer appears.  plugging and unplugging doesn't bring it back
<emanux> what is a good ldap client?
<firecrotch> a|3x: was this a hardware raid or a software raid via mdadm?
<howitzer`> or a police raid..
<zebastian> i'm getting outputs like  "/media/SAMSUNG/mybackup/Music/Karl Marx - Capital Vol 1.pdf" failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<zebastian> can someone help me out here
<zebastian> just got this rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(541) [sender=3.0.4] and hten back to prompt
<Mysterious> Sorry for bothering you here. I would like to know where I can find a good devenv that supports GTK dev with graphical creation of gtk forms
<a|3x> firecrotch: i am not exactly sure, it was a windoze vista system, then processor failed so i am trying to get the data out
<godstar> a|3x: why not use a Ubuntu Live CD to back up your data?
<a|3x> thats what i am trying to do
<a|3x> and its not mounting
<a|3x> mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'
<firecrotch> a|3x: what is the output of fdisk -l ?
<Barnabas> a|3x, if it was a hw raid, the controller has been doing the raid mirroring
<godstar> a|3x: go to add remove and search for ntfs\
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<a|3x> fdisk -l says http://pastebin.com/m50d04675
<nutterpc> this is frustrating, lol, I've got this small tiny stumbling block in the way of this program working now, lol
<a|3x> when i try to mount /dev/sda3 it says mount: unknown filesystem type 'isw_raid_member'
<firecrotch> a|3x: Um... you must have some weird funky setup or something if a regular partition is part of a RAID
<Barnabas> a|3x, if this was a vista pc I would move the controller to another working windows machine and install the same version of the raid driver
<a|3x> firecrotch: i didn't set it up, it was like that on sony viao laptop
<firecrotch> a|3x: are there actually two physical hard drives in there?
<a|3x> yes
<bullgard4> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<a|3x> firecrotch: the funny thing is, the second hard drive is blank
<firecrotch> a|3x: ok, so I'm assuming that its a hardware RAID
<a|3x> firecrotch: stupid sony setup
<a|3x> firecrotch: i have no idea if it is hardware raid
<a|3x> firecrotch: that laptop was complaining about raid failure all the time, but i thought it was misconfigured
<firecrotch> a|3x: how important is this data?
<nutterpc> WOOOOOOOOOOOT
<a|3x> firecrotch: very, for someone
<nutterpc> it is DONE!
<nutterpc> =D
<FloodBot2> nutterpc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nutterpc> KernelCheck now WORKS
<cesarito> how do i readd that little panel at the bottom left of the screen that lets me open firefox and view the desktop?
<nutterpc> i just found out what was buggy
<firecrotch> a|3x: "very" meaning that someone will die without it?
<cesarito> it disappeared and i dont know what happened
<a|3x> firecrotch: someone will have to their rebuild contact database, which could be really unpleasant, email archive would be lost, etc
<firecrotch> a|3x: alright, so pretty important, I guess
<a|3x> firecrotch: irrelevant question, i want to recover it
<firecrotch> a|3x: I only ask because I don't want to steer you in the wrong direction and end up making things unrecoverable
<a|3x> firecrotch: is it possible to mount this using linux raid
<firecrotch> a|3x: I don't think you'll be able to mount it using mdadm, no
<d0wn_> is it possible to install libqt3-dev alongside libqt4-dev
<draconis> raid normally requires the /exact same/ raid controller to mount it
<Barnabas> draconis, precisely
<firecrotch> a|3x: what I would do is use fdisk to change the filesystem type flag to ntfs and then try to mount it.  draconis is right though
<a|3x> would i be able to change it back?
<firecrotch> a|3x: I wouldn't count on what I just said working at all, or being able to change it back, or being able to recover it after doing do
<draconis> Barnabas: but it also would depend on the type of raid.. there are "non-striped" raids IIRC
<Barnabas> draconis, this is raid 1
<nutterpc> does anyone know if the developers of programs come in here at all?
<Barnabas> where one side of the raid has not been populated for some reason
<a|3x> firecrotch: i don't think it will work, i tried -t ntfs-3g and it said invalid ntfs signature or something
<a|3x> firecrotch: i found something on linux raid and this file system type: http://www.linux-archive.org/fedora-development/276039-new-udev-rule-using-mdadm-isw_raid_member.html
<tonyyarusso> nutterpc: Some do.
<nutterpc> yea
<nutterpc> as I think I may have just solved them a bit of hassle with one of the programs listen in the forums
<yaron> I am having a problem with a new ubuntu install.  I keep getting GRUB Loading stage1.5.  Then GRUB loading, please wait.... Error 2
<nutterpc> few minor quirks still reside, but the program successfully retrieves the data it needs, and parses it
<tonyyarusso> nutterpc: You can always a) submit a patch on Launchpad, or b) send an e-mail to the address shown in the maintainer field
<firecrotch> a|3x: Have you tried connecting the drive to a Windows machine?
<nutterpc> did that, was hopin they may have been in here, lol
<nutterpc> :P
<a|3x> firecrotch: not yet
<fahadsadah> yaron: Is this a dualboot configuration?
<yaron> fahadsadah:  yes
<fahadsadah> yaron: OK.
<fahadsadah> Can you access files on the disk, such as by a liveCD?
<yaron> fahadsadah: yes I can
<fahadsadah> Please can you pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<fahadsadah> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<firecrotch> a|3x: Windows might be able to read the filesystem
<Barnabas> firecrotch, probably needs the same raid controller and the same version of the raid driver - this is probably a fake raid controller where the driver does a lot of stuff
<firecrotch> a|3x: What model of sony vaio is the drive from?
<a|3x> firecrotch: it says pcg-8y1l
<yaron> fahadsadah: not that easy I am working off my laptop.  My desktop is the one having issues.  I can boot in rescue mode off the install cd but I doubt that has an irc client
<firecrotch> Barnabas: It should still be recoverable in some way without the raid controller
<firecrotch> since it is RAID1
<a|3x> does anybody have any other suggestions about mounting 'isw_raid_member' filesystem type?
<fahadsadah> yaron: Actually, it does.
<fahadsadah> Pidgin.
<fahadsadah> Which can connect to many forms of communication, including IRC.
<yaron> fahadsadah: ok can you give me the command line?
<firecrotch> a|3x: I am currently trying to get more information on the type of RAID that it is
<fahadsadah> To get the file, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fahadsadah> You don't need to IRC from the box, btw.
<fahadsadah> Just pastebin the file, and tell us the URL here.
<fahadsadah> !pastebin | yaron
<ubottu> yaron: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Barnabas> firecrotch, agreed, but since this is apparantley very important data - I would not take any chances
<yaron> fahadsadah: how do I get the file from my desktop to my laptop?
<fahadsadah> From the desktop, paste the contents into paste.ubuntu.com
<firecrotch> a|3x: I can't find any information on the sony website for the model number that you gave me, so I don't think that "pcg-8y1l" is the model
<fahadsadah> Memorize the short URL
<fahadsadah> Tell us here.
<a|3x> firecrotch: crap, i hate sony laptops
<a|3x> firecrotch: well it does say thats the model on the back
<ManDay> What package do I have to install to obtain PDFLATEX?
<firecrotch> a|3x: is there something that starts with VGN anywhere?
<Barnabas> a|3x, does lspci tell you anything abount the controller ?
<zvacet> yaron : send e-maul to yourself
<giveflagiu> CIAO
<zvacet> *e-mail
<Flannel> ManDay: texlive is the current LaTeX environment, I don't, however know off the top of my head which package is the "main" one
<giveflagiu> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<JNSamuel> e-maul, sounds like it would make a good email program
<firecrotch> Barnabas: the computer that it is from is dead, from my understanding
<ManDay> Flannel, I installed texlive-base but there is only pdftex in it - NOT pdflatex however
<a|3x> firecrotch: no vgn anywhere
<zvacet> JNSamuel : lapsus calami
<Flannel> ManDay: texlive-bin it looks like?
<ManDay> texlive-bin i ve got also installed - no pdflatex however
<JNSamuel> zvace: ?
<Flannel> ManDay: er, texlive-latex?  It's in texlive-latex-bin, but I'm sure that's merely a depends to something else which is more complete
<ManDay> ah
<pete_> how can i get an application (ushare) to load, when using rc.local does not work, nor the session startup manager
<Barnabas> firecrotch, well one way could be to backup the device now using dd
<Flannel> ManDay: Maybe it's not.  texlive-latex-base and then texlive-latex-bin
<Barnabas> then try to change the file system bit
<Barnabas> and mount it
<ManDay> i do texlive-latex-base
<firecrotch> Barnabas: good suggestion
<firecrotch> a|3x: You should try Barnabas' suggestion. Make a complete backup of the drive using dd
<bwallum> Anybody having trouble playing dvds and music cds since last kernel update?
<a|3x> Barnabas: the cpu is fried on that thing, i can't boot into livecd
<a|3x> firecrotch: the cpu is fried on that thing, i can't boot into livecd
<Flannel> ManDay: good, because -bin apparently doesn't exist, I don't know where I got my wires crossed :)
<zvacet> JNSamuel :http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?gov=0&searchType=ra&s=lapsus+calami&go.x=0&go.y=0
<firecrotch> a|3x: you can still back it up using dd if you have it connected to another computer
<Barnabas> a|3x, it will be a raw dump of the whole device
<a|3x> firecrotch: i could back it up but the question is how do i recover?
<JNSamuel> zvacet: still don't understand what "slip of the pen" means. since i don't use pens and im not good with figures of speeches
<firecrotch> a|3x: You create the backup using dd, then you can try to mount or otherwise change the device using the backup file that you created
<pete_> how can i get an application (ushare) to load, when using rc.local does not work, nor the session startup manager
<Lartza_> How can I delete my data from hd's with gparted
<firecrotch> a|3x: or, you can then try it on the drive, and if you screw up, you can restore the backup to the drive
<Lartza_> Creating new partition table still kept my data
<zvacet> JNSamuel :typing error then
<a|3x> firecrotch: mount -o ro -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 sda2 -> NTFS signature is missing
<cew_libra> hi
<a|3x> firecrotch: so i guess changing type in partition table will not work
<zvacet> JNSamuel : or writing error
<yaron> fahadsadah: ok I tried pastebin.  Pasted the into into the dialog box, filled in my name and hit paste?  What do I do from there?
<pete_> a|3x, sudo ntfs-3f /dev/sda2 /mount/point
<pete_> -3g*
<a|3x> pete_: did that
<fahadsadah> yaron: Give me the URL.
<a|3x> pete_: NTFS signature is missing
<fahadsadah> After having hit paste.
<yaron> fahadsadah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284431/
<firecrotch> a|3x: I found a program that you might want to try. It claims to be able to recover data from RAID1 drives. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<fahadsadah> yaron: Thanks.
<fahadsadah> yaron: In the XP entry, move the two map statements to above
<fahadsadah> rootnoverify	(hd2,0)
<yaron> fahadsadah: ok done
<firecrotch> a|3x: basically, if there is a valid filesystem on the drive (and there should be, even if the NTFS signature is missing), that program ought to be able to recover it
<yaron> fahadsadah: save the file and reboot?
<a|3x> firecrotch: i will try it out, thanks a lot for the suggestion
<s0m345soone> HEllo there. I need to connect to my modem in order to configure wireless network. But I don't know what's the modem's IP. I connect to the internet using pppoeconf. Anyone know how can I check what's modem's IP?
<mcscruff> s0m345soone, whatsmyip.com ?
<crypt3or> um, probably need more information about what kind of modem it is, at the very least
<fahadsadah> yaron: Yes.
<firecrotch> s0m345soone: what is your computer's ip address?
<yaron> fahadsadah: same error
<yaron> fahadsadah: if it helps.  I never even see  the boot menu
<fahadsadah> yaron: Pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l, please?
<s0m345soone> firecrotch: 90.157.138.126
<s0m345soone> firecrotch: sorry wrong
<firecrotch> s0m345soone: yeah, I was gonna say... lol
<s0m345soone> firecrotch: this is my externam ip that ifconfig gave me... I don't know how to check.. ifconfig only shows external IP
<ManDay> Flannel, worked fine with texlive-latex thanks pal
<firecrotch> s0m345soone: what brand and model is your modem?
<fmank> morning folks ... I was wondering if anyone could help me with a dual screen nvidia card issue?
<firecrotch> !anyone | fmank
<ubottu> fmank: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Briareos1> i have a kernel patch - is there a way to compile just the part that is patched as a module?
<s0m345soone> s0m345soone: don't know don't have access to it
<s0m345soone> firecrotch: don't know don't have access to it
<s0m345soone> firecrotch: doesn't this something to do with pppoeconf?
<Richard_Martin> Why is IRC dead today
<s0m345soone> to determine what's your local IP?
<Richard_Martin> this server is ghostsville
<Barnabas> s0m345soone, how is it connected to your pc? via ethernet or usb or other?
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: ethernet
<yaron> fahadsadah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284443/
<Barnabas> s0m345soone, you could try to scan your own network to list IPs
<Dr_Willis> Richard_Martin:  it is 5am in the USA :)
<Barnabas> nmap is a good tool
<Barnabas> for example nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<Barnabas> would ping scan all the ips on that subnet
<Dr_Willis> findsmb, and smbtree are handy to 'scan' for fileservers/sambaservers  also
<Doc_Lappy> anybody here use mysql?
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: I do
<Doc_Lappy> can you tell me how to tell what tables are in a database by the terminal?
<aber> irc://irc.freenode.net/#transmission
<Doc_Lappy> or if doc as a table exists
<Doc_Lappy> and hi again firecrotch
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: Hello again! I believe "SHOW TABLES" is what you're looking for
<aber> sorry didn't mean to spam and paste a link.. was just trying to connect to Transmission IRC channell
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: what if it's not on this subnet?
<Doc_Lappy> k just type that in when i''am  at the mysql> prompt ?
<Barnabas> if your pc and your modem is not on the same subnet they cannot communicate without routing
<Madpilot> aber, /join #transmission
<Barnabas> so perhaps the modem has no IP
<Doc_Lappy> it didn't list any :(
<Barnabas> and is just bridging requests onto the nic in your pc
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: yes.. but what if they not on 192.168.1*
<insmod> question - my firefox  started showing black squares on white pages (randomly) that disappear when I refresh
<Doc_Lappy> so I'll try to create it I guess and see if that works
<Barnabas> ifconfig should show you our subnet and netmask
<Doc_Lappy> CREATE TABLE DOC didn't work :(
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: inet addr:90.157.138.126  P-t-P:85.10.0.254  Mask:255.255.255.255
<Doc_Lappy> have to do some googling I guess to use command line mysql
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: I'm having the same issue with my server, now that I've tried it
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/show-tables.html
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: 90.157.138.126 is external
<Madpilot> Doc_Lappy, try #mysql
<Barnabas> s0m345soone, are you sure the modem has any routing capabilities?
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: 100%
<crypt3or> the modem has got to be there
<nascentmind> Doc_Lappy, you have to use a database first.
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: it has external antena I'm pretty sugre it does :D
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: this is modem..
<crypt3or> I had a sbc modem that pretended to be on a different subnet
<Barnabas> has nothing to do with antenna
<crypt3or> no wait...
<nascentmind> Doc_Lappy, do --> show databases; to list out the databases.
<Barnabas> s0m345soone, I think it directly bridges your external IP onto the nic in your pc
<pradeep> can i install the karmic gdm in jaunty
<joaopinto> pradeep, no
<pradeep> joapinto,why so
<crypt3or> yeah so the wireless router had an internal subnet of 192.168.1.x, and then the modem created a subnet of 192.168.2.x, and then external to the modem is where you get the world-visible IP address.  So to access the modem's config page, you would go to like 192.168.2.250
<joaopinto> pradeep, because it was tested, and could break your system do to package requirements
<joaopinto> it was not
<brambo> Hello
<fancy> hey
<brambo> tmi, godstar, anyone still here?
<lesshaste> I seem to have the wrong resolution all of a sudden so I can't see the sides of the deskt
<lesshaste> is there a nice tool for fixing t
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: what if I stop pppoeconf?
<s0m345soone> Barnabas: and I'm connected to the modem with cable without pppoeconf, internet running=
<fancy> nothing more
<pradeep> joaopinto,http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/gdm
<s0m345soone> how can I than connect to the modem?
<Doc_Lappy> ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'SHOW TABLES mysqlshow doc show databases
<Doc_Lappy> show table SHOW TABLES mysqlshow doc sh' at line 1
<pradeep> joaopinto,will that not work
<joaopinto> pradeep, I already answered you
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: USE databasename;   then  SHOW TABLES;
<Doc_Lappy> that's what I get it showed the db doc but gives me an error
<yaron> fahadsadah: did you notice my pastebin?
<Barnabas> s0m345soone, you could try that - and then run run nmap scan again perhaps
<brambo> I need to delete my Ubuntu partition so I can install it again since it installed wrong, I dont know how to reinstall since Im brand new to Linux, I have Windows along side Linux but Windows dont see the Ubuntu partition, how do I delete it from here in Ubuntu?
<pradeep> joaopinto,ok:-) will wait for the official release
<Doc_Lappy> how do I type that?
<Parrott> I need to delete my Ubuntu partition so I can install it again since it installed wrong, I dont know how to reinstall since Im brand new to Linux, I have Windows along side Linux but Windows dont see the Ubuntu partition, how do I delete it from here in Ubuntu?
<Parrott> joaopinto,ok:-) will wait for the official release
<brambo> It installed to the wrong partition, I dont got enough space.
<Parrott> how do I type that?
<Parrott> It installed to the wrong partition, I dont got enough space.
<CBro2007> guys I just got a Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop VM and installed it... it says it has no root password. So I added a new user and it gives me the message : myuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Parrott> uys I just got a Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop VM and installed it... it says it has no root password. So I added a new user and it gives me the message : myuser is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<firecrotch> !test
<CBro2007> how do I edit the sudoers file?
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<Parrott> !test
<Parrott> how do I edit the sudoers file?
<Parrott> yes, I'm alive.
<Doc_Lappy> parrot did you go to manage users/groups
<CBro2007> also I want to change the root password
<pradeep> recently my sleep and suspend functions in my laptop does not work?? When i select sleep, the laptop goes to sleep but when i try to resume it does not. I have to restart my system all over. is there any fix
<Parrott> parrot did you go to manage users/groups
<firecrotch> !ops | Parrot (bot repeating everything)
<ubottu> Parrot (bot repeating everything): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Doc_Lappy> and try giving permissions to your username and to root
<Parrott> also I want to change the root password
<Parrott> recently my sleep and suspend functions in my laptop does not work?? When i select sleep, the laptop goes to sleep but when i try to resume it does not. I have to restart my system all over. is there any fix
<Parrott> !ops | Parrot (bot repeating everything)
<Parrott> Parrot (bot repeating everything): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FloodBot2> Parrott: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Parrott> Parrott: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Doc_Lappy> should be able to do that there as well parrot
<fancy> try it in the recover mode
<Parrott> should be able to do that there as well parrot
<CBro2007> wtf is this?
<iceroot> Parrott: stop that spam
<Madpilot> stupid bot
<CBro2007> :)
<Doc_Lappy> oh he was a bot no wonder
<Doc_Lappy> lol
<CBro2007> so then to the non-bot members... how do I change my root password and also add my user to the list of sudoers on Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> ubottu, root | CBro2007
<ubottu> CBro2007: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Flannel> CBro2007: add the user to the admin group
<iceroot> CBro2007: dont use root, use sudo, so you dont have to change the root-passwort
<Doc_Lappy> feel like such an idiot when I try to talk to a bot they seem as real as the peeps do in some of these rooms
<Doc_Lappy> lol
<CBro2007> ok
<Madpilot> Doc_Lappy, ubottu is probably the most useful person on this channel :)
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: Yeah, especially this one, since it was just repeating everything lol
<iceroot> CBro2007: the password from sudo is the user-password, not the root-password
<CBro2007> can you tell me how to add my user to the admin group?
<pradeep> recently my sleep and suspend functions in my laptop does not work?? When i select sleep, the laptop goes to sleep but when i try to resume it does not. I have to restart my system all over. is there any fix
<Flannel> CBro2007: sudo adduser username admin
<CBro2007> yeah I know I can use sudo to do the commands and I don't need to be root
<Doc_Lappy> lol ic
<Madpilot> CBro2007, log in as the original user, create the new user(s), make sure they're given sudo privs.
<iceroot> CBro2007: good
<SabIdiotsHaruNic> hmm
<Doc_Lappy> parrot is the one I was referring to some bots are very helpful
<hanshenrik> Doc_Lappy: like talking to the bots? ask dpkg about lesbian :p
<CBro2007> Flannel: so you suggest recreating the user? and this time giving it admin?
<Flannel> CBro2007: Er, do youcurrenly have no user with admin privledges?
<Doc_Lappy> I like takk on 80h.org
<CBro2007> I do
<Flannel> CBro2007: the first user you create (during the install) has admin privledges
<CBro2007> the VM I downloaded came with a user and a crazy password :)
<Flannel> CBro2007: No, "adduser user group" merely adds the user to the group, not recreating a user.
<fancy> which firewall is the best?
<Doc_Lappy> it's a good channel IUJ wrote out the bot himself instead of using eggdrop or something and does a lot of stuff that's pretty useful
<CBro2007> ok so right now I have a first user.. I created a new user using adduser
<Flannel> CBro2007: then sudo adduser newuser admin
<Doc_Lappy> yeah you can adduser from terminal and give it pswd
<firecrotch> fancy: depends on what your needs are
<CBro2007> Flannel:  that didn't work
<Flannel> Doc_Lappy: You can do it with theGUI too, I just don't know the exact steps anymore
<Doc_Lappy> I didn't think of that I usually use the gui
<CBro2007> Flannel: do I log in as the admin user and then issue that command?
<pradeep> anyone help me solve my problem
<fancy> for my system
<CBro2007> Flannel: currently logged on as newuser
<Flannel> CBro2007: You need to be on your admin user, then sudo adduser newuser admin (where "newuser" is the username of your other use)
<CBro2007> so maybe that is the problem?
<CBro2007> cool
<CBro2007> lemme try that out
<Flannel> CBro2007: you can't give yourself higher privledges ;)
<CBro2007> hehehe yeah :)
<firecrotch> fancy: If your system is just a desktop system, you really don't need a firewall. Ubuntu ships with services listening on any ports by default
<firecrotch> fancy: sorry - no services listening on any ports
<Doc_Lappy> well from what I remember your login name you start with is even higher than root to give out privledges and can give yourself priveledges or take them away under users and groups, under admin and under system
<Doc_Lappy> so that's how I always did it with gui
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: There is nothing higher than root...
<starcannon> firecrotch there is always liveCD, it owns even root :)
<Doc_Lappy> well you have to give root a password though firecrotch
<downstar> can anyone seperately message me, that can help me with the worst sound problem ever >.<
<Doc_Lappy> lol starcannon
<Doc_Lappy> true
<firecrotch> starcannon: true, physical access > root
<Doc_Lappy> sound? sorry downstar don't know anything about fixing sound
<downstar> my sound is broken like no other
<downstar> :/
<Doc_Lappy> mines always worked by default
<starcannon> The only secure hard drive, unfortunately requires a blow torch and 10 minutes of time.
<downstar> well, mine did when i first install ubuntu.
<firecrotch> downstar: perhaps if you explain what the problem is someone can help you
<downstar> okay
<fancy> <firecrotch> thank you .. i understood
<Doc_Lappy> well undo what you did if you can remember downstar
<Doc_Lappy> otherwise I don't know other than google if nobody else here knows
<Doc_Lappy> is it in your devices
<starcannon> downstar, I have used this guide with great result: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739
<Doc_Lappy> I forget the terminal cmd for showing devices
<Scorch> Hello! Can I get a question answered?
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: lspci
<fcs> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<starcannon> Scorch yes, just ask
<firecrotch> !ask | Scorch
<ubottu> Scorch: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Doc_Lappy> yeah that's it I need to write that down somewhere firecrotch
<godstar> brambo:
<downstar> i installed ubuntu about a week ago, and my sound was fine. then i downloaded wine and a bunch of crap, and my sound went out, out of nowhere, so i reinstalled cause i couldnt figure it out. and now with a fresh install (2nd time) i have a horrible screeching sound instead of my music thats supposed to be playing
<starcannon> Doc_Lappy I really like lshw as well. sudo lshw -html > ~/Desktop/hardware.html is a great command
<Scorch> Thanks. I got today's security update, but it took nearly an hour just to D/L with a 5mb dsl
<ubuntu_> Hi, I deleted all partitions to Ubuntu since I gotta reinstall it, but it is  still telling me in the Partition manager I have several operating systems installedt
<ubuntu_> How do I start from scratch?
<starcannon> Scorch 9.10 beta released on the first, the servers are slammed, it will be a few days until speed improves
<downstar> ubuntu_: cant u use the partition manager manually and erase the partitions altogether?
<bullgard> Empathy > Contact List > Help > Debug reports: "empathy/Account-DEBUG: 1.254544e+09: account_manager_name_owner_cb: Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager, new name: :1.67." What does  the message »Name owner changed for org.freedesktop.Telepathy.AccountManager« mean?
<ubuntu_> downstar I deleted the partitions but they are still there..
<ubuntu_> I have swap, and two installs of Ubuntu 9.04 it says...then windows
<Scorch> Ok I had the updates on automatic. I thought there was a prob with my side
<Doc_Lappy> ubuntu as long as you do a new install and make sure to use the default 'use entire disk' it shouldn't matter
<downstar> did you continue to install? cause if you delete the partitions, but dont go through with the install, it doesnt erase them :(. i tryed the same thing.
<starcannon> Scorch prolly not, its just that time of the year :)
<ubuntu_> I don't wanna use the entire disc, I have another OS on my hard drive I am keeping.
<ubuntu_> Alongside Ubuntu
<Doc_Lappy> oh well use the advanced option or whatever then
<Scorch> Cool! I'm an XP refugee and still haven't gotten used to nirvana
<Doc_Lappy> and slide how much over that you want to keep
<starcannon> Scorch it will happen again next year 4th month of 2010, release 10.04
<ubuntu_> I tried the advanced options, I am at that screen now, im on LiveCD session
<bullgard> cwillu_: '~$ lsb_release; No LSB modules are available.'
<ubuntu_> I just need to delete and get rid of the partitions  swap /dev/sda6 dev/sda5 and another Ubuntu one thats there n do a new install along side my other OS.
<archy008> does anybody know how to fix the following sound issue? - the gnome-sound-properties don't start, neither does the volume manager, and when I try to start them manually i get errors instead... still the sound DOES work in the guest account..
<Doc_Lappy> well go into the install and where it says use entire disk below is a choice to not use entire disk
<archy008> any ideas?
<iceroot> bullgard: lsb_release -a
<Doc_Lappy> and if its winxp or something it should show it there as a different colour
<Scorch> That's for the full ubuntu new release, yes? This was a security update and it was just weird
<ubuntu_> I would slide over what I wanna keep, but theres is 3 diff Ubuntu partitions still existing I need to delete
<ubuntu_> first
<ubuntu_> I have Win Vista
<ubuntu_> and it dont see the Linux partitions
<Doc_Lappy> ah I see
<archy008> i tried reinstalling gnome-sound properties and alsa but it doesn't help
<starcannon> archy008 sounds like you got a bad local config file. You could try archiving all of the ~/.* folders, and then one at a time putting them back until you find the culprit
<h34rt>  k
<ubuntu_> I just wanna get this installed before I head off to sleep and finish it up tomorrow...
<archy008> starcannon: I see... is that the only solution?
<downstar> couldnt he just try this command sudo alsa force-reload
<starcannon> archy008 check out this post, it makes pulse work more better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=776739
<xukun_> how can I burn audo cd using console commands?
<ubuntu_> but I gotta find out how to delete these partitions
<archy008> starcannon thanks
<nikhil_> how to set up default gateway in ubuntu
<starcannon> archy008, no not the only solution, just the one that came to me first. Deductive reasoning could make the list of folders to do that to shorter, that and google
<downstar> is everyone here using onboard sound? or do you guys have sound cards too?
<ubuntu_> onboard here
<ubuntu_> laptop
<Scorch> I also want to hook-up my HD TV to the computer. My M/B supports it and there is HDMI port on both ends. Do I just plug it in?
<starcannon> downstar onboard here, and it sounds fantastic
<archy008> starcannon somebody told me I should delete the .gnome folder..
<Doc_Lappy> going into grub /boot/grub/menu.lst will fix your grub problems if it causes grub to not come up but as far as del partitions of repeated installs of ubuntu you may have to just install vista again and then do a dual boot of ubuntu again
<starcannon> downstar I have my sound going out to a Marants 2270 amp :)
<archy008> starcannon although i'm not sure about that...
<ubuntu_> How do I delete all partitions that Ubuntu made in the Partition manager during install so all I see is the NTFS Win Vista section, and can re install Ubuntu over?
<downstar> if you guys load gnome-volume-control and go to your pref. tab and add switches, do you get an option to check or uncheck something called IEC958?
<Doc_Lappy> that or might google del partitions on ubuntu and see if you can do it from terminal somehow
<starcannon> archy008 I'd archive it, reboot (a new one will be auto created) and see if that fixes it. Then inside the folder, I'd 1 at a time replace the individual files ommiting any that replicate the problem
<ubuntu_> install vista again? that will take a while....
<jrib> ubuntu_: you should be able to do that during the ubuntu install iirc otherwise use gparted
<ubuntu_> oh man.
<archy008> starcannon I see
<Doc_Lappy> let me see if I can help you google another option
<louis> Kk I'm back
<bullgard> iceroot: 'Description:	Ubuntu karmic (development branch)' is not detailed enough.
<Doc_Lappy> but that's what I ended up doing when I made that mistake once
<starcannon> archy008 the only reason I'd archive it is to give me the chance to a: find out the cause, and b: preserve as many of my custom settings as possible
<ubuntu_> jrib can i use GParted when on Live session user ?
<jrib> ubuntu_: yes
<owen1> i installed boxee but typing 'boxee' in terminal tells me 'command not fonud'. any clues?
<ubuntu_> jrib it says Command not found
<ubuntu_> when I type it in Terminal
<archy008> starcannon ok so if I got it right - I should archive all the folders from home back them up somewhere - delete them from the home folder and then restart
<Slurpee> anyone want to help on the age old battle of mass renaming files via command line?
<Doc_Lappy> ah I have gparted cd that's probably pretty old now but didn't know how to use it
<jrib> ubuntu_: well first, why aren't you just doing it during the install process if you are able to?
<downstar> Slurpee use the mv command
<Slurpee> looking for a simple 1 liner to rename all files in a directory to remove a space
<Slurpee> ive been searching for the past hour
<jrib> !ask | Slurpee
<ubottu> Slurpee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nikhil_> how to set up default gateway in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> jrib its not giving me a option to delete them in the install process
<Slurpee> people have so many wacky bash scripts
<jrib> ubuntu_: type "gparted" all lowercase
<Doc_Lappy> jrib he just messed up I'd say and didn't finish the install then started the install over again
<starcannon> archy008 I'd likely start by trying archiving just the ~/.gnome folder as previously suggested, you can always archive other folders if that doesn't do it. Remember ~/ is home, and . (dot) prefix is hidden CTRL+H reveals them
<downstar> try using mv 'name of file' 'new name of file'
<starcannon> actually ~/ is users home
<downstar> that was for Slurpee*
<ubuntu_> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourself
<starcannon> ~/ == /home/username
<Scorch> What is the best way to connect to an hdtv?  I've installed both Banshee and movie player and have hdmi connections. Is it as simple as connecting the 2?
<Slurpee> how to use the mv command?
<Slurpee> there is a lot of ways
<Doc_Lappy> are you on root ubuntu?
<jrib> Slurpee: why not just tell the channel what you are trying to do?
<downstar> you want to just rename a file via Command Line correct?
<archy008> starcannon ok, thanks a lot. I'll give it a try
<ubuntu_> Doc_Lappy Im on a Live CD Session
<owen1> i installed boxee but typing 'boxee' in terminal tells me 'command not fonud'. any clues?
<Doc_Lappy> don't understand live cd should be on root default
<louis> okay first time to use a remote access tool for getting to me linbox. I used this guide: http://www.zimbio.com/Linux/articles/lA4qecuC6Lc/How+install+setup+TightVNC+Debian+Ubuntu+Tutorial
<Slurpee> i am using images as an example.  I am trying to organize all my folders on a remote server.  must be CLI.
<starcannon> arch008 cool I'm by the same handle on ubuntuforums.org be sure to let me know how you make out if you don't catch me in here later
<Slurpee> birthday (2).JPG  birthday (3).JPG  birthday (4).JPG  birthday (5).JPG  birthday.JPG
<ortsvorsteher> Slurpee: try the man page "man mv" also you can make an test dir with test files to mv some files
<jrib> Slurpee: one line please...
<Slurpee> see how files have space?
<Doc_Lappy> that's what I thought you said, so I don't understand the error msg....hmmm
<notthere> hello people
<Slurpee> I want to remove the spaces from all of the files
<jrib> Slurpee: 's/ //'
<Slurpee> replace spaces with _
<starcannon> archy008 cool I'm by the same handle on ubuntuforums.org be sure to let me know how you make out if you don't catch me in here later
<jrib> Slurpee: 's/ /_/'
<louis> Only problem is I have no :  /$HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<ubuntu_> I just need to delete these partitions so I can install Ubuntu again.... :-S
<louis> so when I type sudo xemacs  /$HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<Slurpee> mv s/ /_/
<Slurpee> ?
<louis> I get an error
<jrib> Slurpee: no.  You asked about the "rename" command, didn't you?
<Scorch> I guess I asked a stupid question.
<Doc_Lappy> yes and for good practice if your into programming you may also use like exampleFile.txt
<Doc_Lappy> making the second word caps
<starcannon> louis open Places>Home Folder then press CTRL+H and look for the .vnc folder, just to double check if its there, and if so whats inside it
<downstar> Slurpee juse use the mv command so IE: mv Birthday (2).JPG Birthday(2).JPG
<Slurpee> jrib any command to do it. I have been playing witha few....rename, mv, mmv
<Doc_Lappy> that's what I prefer than a underline myself
<Slurpee> i want it to change all of the files in a directory
<Slurpee> i am talking thousands of pictures
<jrib> Slurpee: use rename -nv 's/ /_/' FILE1 FILE2 ...
<archy008> starcannon - one more question - I have more gnome folders - .gnome, .gnome2 and .gnome2_private
<Slurpee> rename -nv 's/ /_/' * ?
<Doc_Lappy> slurpee what are you wanting to do with the files?
<ubuntu_> I have Windows Vista installed and Ubuntu, whats the easiest way to delete ubuntu and the partitions all  together as tho Ubuntu was never on my drive?
<Slurpee> remove spaces with _
<ubuntu_> so I can install again
<jrib> Slurpee: yes, that will just tell you what it would do.  Remove the -n to actually do it
<archy008> starcannon what does that mean? and the .gnome is empty.. well it has only an apps folder with some google earth .desktop file
<starcannon> archy008 its probably statistically advantageous to do them one at a time till you find the problem child
<notthere> i just installed latest kernel for ubuntu,feels great ,but ati fglrx drivers still are slow as hell, i went back to default ati drivers, i have a asus 4850 ,will they ever fix those issues ?
<Slurpee> rename -v 's/ /_/'
<ortsvorsteher> ubuntu_: insert the install cd and create all partitions new
<jrib> Slurpee: If you want to translate all spaces not just "a space", then append 'g' to your replacement command...
<Doc_Lappy> oh ouch, ya I don't know how to do that in a simple cmd
<jrib> Slurpee: run it with -n first.
<Slurpee> ?
<ubuntu_> but that leaves the old partitions there when I do that...I am at the install screen now
<jrib> Slurpee: I have no idea what your question mark is for.  Do you have a question?
<Slurpee> yes
<jrib> Slurpee: then just ask it
<starcannon> archy008 r-click the folder choose "create archive" then after its finished, delete the source folder; reboot and see if it's fixed; when you find the folder that is guilty, start going through its files in a similar fashion
<Slurpee> can you tell me the command?
<Doc_Lappy> should be a way though with wildcard and a rename cmd somehow, good luck slurpee
<jrib> Slurpee: I told you the command already and you repeated it to me.
<Slurpee> not sure what you mean by append 'g'
<notthere> the question is , ati drivers work very well at 8.04 ubuntu ,but not in 9.04 or 9.10 even with the latest kernel, why is that ?
<Slurpee> see I have found like 20 methods of doing this
<ortsvorsteher> Slurpee: you ever heard of an sed command?
<Slurpee> all totally differnt
<jrib> Slurpee: did you read what else I told you when I told you you might want to append 'g'?  Is that what you want or not?
<Slurpee> yes, i have heard of the streamline eidtor
<starcannon> louis looks like you don't have the default user folder for vnc, have you run vnc yet?
<jrib> !who | Slurpee
<ubottu> Slurpee: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<starcannon> louis you need to run vnc once in order for it to create the folder
<starcannon> louis try that now
<archy008> starcannon got it.. thanks for helping a newbie
<starcannon> archy008 my pleasure GL and HF
<archy008> starcannon btw - here is the detailed problem described on the forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1279408
<starcannon> archy008 cool, well done searching the problem, those forums are invaluable if your having issues, as is this channel
<louis> kk any idea on the command?
<firecrotch> Slurpee: in the directory that you want to rename the files in: rename -v 's/\ /\_/g' *
<firecrotch> Slurpee: it will change all spaces into underscores
<Slurpee> yes!
<Slurpee> that did it
<ubuntu_> OK, I deleted all Ubuntu Partitions but when I press back, it still says I have several operating systems installed...How is this?
<starcannon> louis the command to run vnc? Applications>Sound & Video>VNC
<Slurpee> thank you firecrotch
<firecrotch> Slurpee: You're welcome :)
<Gnarlkill> i dont understand how i can get simplite to run trough wine ... i get the config option up, but when i try to run simplite.exe it doesnt start .. whats this?
<archy008> starcannon right.. oh, that was me who posted that problem. ok, I'm gonna try archiving the gnome folders.
<Gnarlkill> and simpserver is too unstable
<starcannon> archy008 lol cool, hehe
<Doc_Lappy> don't know how you figured that one out but good job firecrotch
<Doc_Lappy> assume you cheated and googled it lol
<louis> okay here it is : /home/louis/.vnc/xstartup
<starcannon> Doc_Lappy the one with the best google fu is the master of the chan :)
<Doc_Lappy> lol starcannon
<firecrotch> Doc_Lappy: Hehe actually it was in my .bash_history
<ubuntu_> How come even after I deleted the Ubuntu Partitions in the install menu it still says they are there?
<starcannon> louis there ya go, not sure what you were up to, but theres your file you were looking for :)
<Doc_Lappy> I see firecrotch
<jrib> firecrotch: you don't need to escape the space or the underscore by the way
<nikhil_> how to share internet connection between ubuntu and vista? i have ubuntu desktop with internet and vista on my laptop. i can ping each computer and share folders using winscp.  however unable to share internet connection
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | nikhil_
<ubottu> nikhil_: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<starcannon> louis doh, right, I just use xtightvnc for that
<starcannon> louis xtightvncviewer is the command to launch it the way i do it
<firecrotch> jrib: ah, you're absolutely correct. I dunno why I did
<Doc_Lappy> that only changes the grub menu if I understand you right ubuntu, taking them off /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't remove the partitions just doesn''t show them
<Doc_Lappy> at least that's what I assume your doing
<starcannon> louis xtightvnc is available in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<Doc_Lappy> instead of actually removing the partitions
<louis> I wanted to access my desktop from school /w KDE and thats the guide on how to get a GUI Session instead of a remote Bash prompt lol
<Slurpee> i have another rename question :)......say I had the files "birthday_(2).JPG  birthday_(3).JPG  birthday_(4).JPG  birthday_(5).JPG  birthday.JPG".  how could I rename the files "birthday_(0002).JPG  birthday_(0003).JPG ....... birthday_(0010).JPG  birthday_(0011).JPG  birthday.JPG"
<starcannon> louis you do know that Ubuntu has a remote desktop client built in for vnc and for rdp right?
<Slurpee> is there a way I can search the string for values of numbers? then replace the number incrementally?
<louis> nope
<jrib> Slurpee: um, you don't want the numbers to be consistent?  3 --> 0003? instead of 3 --> 0002 in case there is no 2?
<Slurpee> yea
<Slurpee> thats what I meant
<notthere> can anyone give an answer?
<jrib> Slurpee: which one?
<insmod> anyone?
<Doc_Lappy> instead of inserting the _ you should be able to put in two 00 Slurpee but I don't kknow
<Slurpee> 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14.  that messed up files names
<louis> Point me in the general direction of the software name for those?
<jrib> !helpme | notthere, insmod
<ubottu> notthere, insmod: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<starcannon> louis ah, okies, before you spend to much sweat, see if the default will do the job: Applications>Internet>Remote Desktop Viewer or Terminal Client Server
<Doc_Lappy> oh I see Slurpee
<Natovr> Hey ^_^ I'm installing a new Ubuntu on my hard drive on a separate partition. I'm worried that it will make my computer use the new Ubuntu's GRUB bootloader.. how can I force it to use the old Ubuntu's bootloader? I'm doing this so I can play around with ATI's many drivers without blocking my ability to do schoolwork. I still have Vista on here too, but it's slow.
<starcannon> Remote is best for VNC, and TCS is best for RDP
<ubuntu_> What the!! I deleted all the partitions except my NTFS Win Vista one but it still says I have 2 installs of Ubuntu and a swap space on there???
<starcannon> RDP==Windows generally
<insmod> question - my firefox  started showing black squares on white pages (randomly) that disappear when I refresh
<ubuntu_> whats going on, please help...
<Doc_Lappy> I doubt you can do that without doing it by hand but who knows someone here may know a trick
<jrib> Slurpee: you need to address people you are answering or it gets pretty confusing.  You answered "yes" to my 3 questions so I have no idea what you meant by that "yes"
<Doc_Lappy> ubuntu explain more
<downstar> so, i switched to my onboard sound, from my rocketfish 5.1 soundcard, and i actually have sound now.... suggestions for my sound card to work?
<Slurpee> directories are listed.....photo88, photo 89, photo8, photo90, photo91.
<owen1> i installed boxee but typing 'boxee' in terminal tells me 'command not fonud'. any clues?
<Doc_Lappy> are you using the gparted cd like someone said earlier
<starcannon> louis if you want another to be able to get to your computer, enable Remote Desktop through System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<jrib> owen1: how did you install it?
<Doc_Lappy> or just the live 9.4 cd
<Natovr> heh, I'll ask again at a quieter time XD
<stsm> my printer bleeds all colors badly
<louis> its called KRDC under KDE 4.3
<ubuntu_> Can someone PM me and help guide my through setting up the proper partitions manually for installing Ubuntu please?
<stsm> how do i adjust this in ubuntu?
<starcannon> louis if you want another to be able to access you, don't forget to open a port on your router; port 5900
<Slurpee> so I want extra 0's to help organize the photos.   photo0007, photo0008, photo0009.............. photo0088, photo 0089, photo0090, photo0091.
<stsm> if i have a dark color and some lighter spots it will just all look allmost black
<stsm> the lighter parts are completely invisible
<andguen1> starcannon: be careful with opening up standard ports like that, people will find it and see what they can do with your computer
<jrib> Slurpee: um, you don't want the numbers to be consistent?  3 --> 0003? instead of 3 --> 0002 in case there is no 2?
<firecrotch> Natovr: There's no reason that I know of that you can't just let it reinstall GRUB
<Doc_Lappy> stsm change your transparency?
<starcannon> adnguen1 one should always turn off servers when they are not in use, and close ports when the job is done; thats security 101 right there ;)
<ubuntu_> Can someone PM me and help guide my through setting up the proper partitions manually for installing Ubuntu please?? I am falling asleep here, tired I just wanna get this installed...
<Madpilot> Slurpee, there are command-line tools for that sort of sequential renaming - check gthumb for a photo batch renaming gui, though
<stsm> Doc_Lappy, i was hoping this was covered in the printing settings, its not conveniant to make stuff transparent before printing
<andguen1> starcannon: or just just use VPN and never open it at all. :)
<Natovr> firecrotch, hmm, I'd just like it to be on the old Ubuntu so I can modify it easily, and so on...
<Madpilot> Slurpee, f-spot might have a similar function, but i can't stand f-splat and never use it :)
<starcannon> andguen1 if one is asking basic questions, then I assume VPN is outside the scope of the conversation
<Slurpee> jrib, i don't want the first photo starting with 0.  i want each photo to be the real number...."photo 1" will be photo-0001.jpg"
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  it dosent ahve to be complex.   a / and a swap partition are about all you need.. or let the installer auto-partion.
<Guest7436>  hi
<Doc_Lappy> oh stsm nevermind I thought you meant your screen
<Natovr> firecrotch, and if my new ubuntu breaks from some sort of weird thing I did (which I will do with it), I might lose the ability to modify GRUB.
<andguen1> starcannon: Try Hamachi VPN, ridiculously easy to use, easier then opening up router ports
<starcannon> andguen1 not being flaming or anything, just explaining my reasoning
<firecrotch> Natovr: At the very last screen of the installer, before you commit to installing, there is an "Advanced" button, which has the option to not install GRUB
<Natovr> Ahhh, right
<jrib> Slurpee: you aren't understanding my question I guess.  Say you have photo1 photo2 and photo4.  Do you want these to be renamed to photo0001 photo0002 and photo0004 or do you want them to be renamed to photo0001 photo0002 and photo0003
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis it doesn't wanna auto partition, it thinks I still have several operating systems installed though I deleted all partitions
<starcannon> adnguen1 for real? cool, I'll definitely look at that, afk a minute while I google
<andguen1> starcannon: No worries, same. :)
<Natovr> Thank you, firecrotch ^_^
<stsm> Doc_Lappy, if you meant my screen it still doesnt make any sense lol
<firecrotch> Natovr: Note that when you're done installing, you'll have to manually create the GRUB entry for your new install
<Natovr> OK then
<Slurpee> photo0001 photo0002 and photo0003
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_:  delete them  leaving the space unallocated.. then reboot. so the system sees the changes to the drive. Ive seen some boxs/cases where it dosent see the new partition layout untill a reboot.
<Natovr> Thanks very much ^^
<starcannon> adnguen1 $199/yr ouch
<firecrotch> Natovr: You're very welcome :)
<starcannon> I'll just keep doing it the old way hehe
<starcannon> free
<andguen1> starcannon: Hamachi VPN is like joining a chat room, and then having full network access to any box in said room. The version I'm using is free.....
<firecrotch> Slurpee: are you trying to re-re-name the files that we already removed the spaces from?
<Natovr> :)
<starcannon> adnguen1 ah fricken sweet, okies I'll dig deeper
<andguen1> starcannon: should be free for up to 16 computers in one "room"
<Slurpee> i had some files with spaces.  now that the spaces are removed. I am making them all lowwer case.  now I want to number them correctly.
<starcannon> afk whilst I explore hamachi
<ubuntu_> Dr_Willis oh ok! Thank you sir, I will try that! Hopefully it will say install beside windows after reboot instead of "you  have several operating systems installed" like it does now.
<Doc_Lappy> lol stsm well nevermind I guess I was thinking of the control panels that you can change transparency on I did that once on accident and couldn't read my contol panel icons lol that's what I was thinking of, ya the screen is just a pic not sure which option ubuntu has for like centered, tiled, stretch, etc
<Guest7436>  hi
<andguen1> starcannon: heads up, last time I looked there was no integrated linux GUI
<stsm> Doc_Lappy, aaaah gnome-panel, now i know what you mean
<Doc_Lappy> I'm tired stsm please don't laugh at me :(
<firecrotch> Slurpee: you want them to be in the format photo_0001.jpg, photo_0002.jpg, etc?
<Slurpee> yes
<stsm> how do i set my printer to use less ink please?
<andguen1> Guest7436: hi, if you have a question, feel free to go ahead and ask it, just keep everything to one line so we can read it :)
<stsm> it uses far too much ink
<ortsvorsteher> !coffee | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<Doc_Lappy> what kind of printer is it stsm
<ubuntu_> <--I want some coffee !!! :)
<Doc_Lappy> if it's hp then when you install the drivers or cd if you have one that is for linux which I think I did and lost I think it gives you some options but not sure how much
<ubuntu_> Hey the Partitions came back after I deleted them!!!???
<notthere> does anyone knows how to fix the slow issue with the ati drivers
<stsm> Doc_Lappy, psc2105, i had to use hpoj, hplip didnt work for some reason
<Doc_Lappy> may be a bit complicated to adjust that with terminal
<ubuntu_> How???
<ubuntu_> They were gone a minute aog
<notthere> no opengl, fuck !
<ubuntu_> ago
<ortsvorsteher> !language | notthere
<ubottu> notthere: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Doc_Lappy> I see, well is there a config file for it somewhere
<firecrotch> Slurpee: I believe there is a program that will do all of this a lot easier than trying to script it
<Slurpee> i need command line
<Slurpee> there has to be a simple 1liner for all of these commands.
<Slurpee> i am documenting them  :)
<andguen1> ubuntu_: if you want the whole drive completely wiped, look into dban (dariks boot and nuke). Its a very dangerous utility, but if you want a really really clean drive, its a great free way to get it done
<Doc_Lappy> I'm not very familiar with printer settings I just got mine hooked up the other day a hp copy/printer so now I can upload my drawings to my personal website
<andguen1> Slurpee: when in doubt, build a text file that has "mv filename1.txt filename2.txt", then do find replace on that file until you have all commands the way you want them
<insmod> <notthere>opengl is nvidia ati has it's own -- you can use there propriatary drivers
<ubuntu_> andguen1 I am looking to install Ubuntu along side Windows Vista like I had it, I already had it installed earlier but it installed to the wrong partition, so I have to delete it all and install it again...
<stsm> i tried printing both as RGB and CMYK, both have this problem
<andguen1> Slurpee: if you want to go nuts with command line, use perl find/replace on said text file
<stsm> dark colors just become black
<stsm> its a really stupid problem
<Doc_Lappy> andguen1: just remember it is a VERY dangerous utility I wiped a hd off with it and couldn't get anything installed back on it for some reason
<notthere> yes but noone is listening
<Slurpee> http://code.bulix.org/78qixu-72312
<ubuntu_> well im trying something so gotta reboot thanks all
<Slurpee> i am going to document a bunch of simple commands to help anyone organize a ton of mp3s
<jrib> Slurpee: the hard bits.  You should be able to modify it to get it to do what you want: i=1; for x in *; do echo $x; printf "%04d\n" $i; i=$(( $i+1 )); done
<Slurpee> blog about it and share with community
<insmod> <notthere>I just answered you
<notthere> proprierty drivers work,but slow as hell at 9.04 or 9.10 ,works like charm in 8.04
<starcannon> andguen1 no worries, they all run XP
<hardwired> 'llo. how do I swicth on and off daemons on ubuntu server? I keep forgetting
<Doc_Lappy> I agree deriks nuke disk does the job if you want to sell your pc and might have valuable info on it that needs cleaned but becareful using it
<notthere> sorry for the language but sometimes i get angry with this situation
<insmod> <notthere>you have to edit xorg
<starcannon> andguen1 and I keep XP Pro in a VM
<jrib> Slurpee: if you understand what that's doing, you will be able to write your command
<Slurpee> jrib: I have been going for like 2 hours before I came to this channel haha
<Slurpee> there are sooooooo many ways to do it
<notthere> insmod they are slow as hell in ubuntu 9
<jrib> Slurpee: so you know of one way?  What is it?
<insmod> <notthere>that's why i left ati and only use nvidia
<insmod> <notthere>you have to edit xorg
<Slurpee> well common ways
<atari2600a> hey, I just installed 9.10b
<Slurpee> i havent gotten it to work
<notthere> look the default ati drivers, are flying
<Slurpee> everything seems to be scripts to do it
<insmod> <notthere>you have to edit xorg and that will fix it
<Slurpee> i want a 1 liner
<starcannon> atari2600a how ya liking it?
<atari2600a> & I can't enable my wireless
<jrib> Slurpee: right.  So sit down and understand what my 1 liner is doing.
<atari2600a> before I drown myself in bug reports, any ideas?
<Doc_Lappy> k starcannon I have vmware on dvd now, how do you use it and what is it good for
<notthere> insmod: ok,and what i have to change,what to edit ?
<starcannon> Slurpee a one liner... "A bash scripter went into a bar... bash: bar: command not found"
<Doc_Lappy> starcannon: I was told later by peers to just do a dualboot with winxp pro last edition and ubuntu for what I want
<insmod> make sure it lists the propriatary driver not the free one
<andguen1> atari2600a: If you keep your whole question to one line. It makes things easier for us to read. Can you use a pastebin to show us your 'lspci' command output and give us the link to the pastebin?
<Doc_Lappy> just wondering what vmware is and why use a virtual machine
<Doc_Lappy> any perks to doing that which I'm not aware of
<atari2600a> andguen1: I cannot.  (no CAT5 cables)
<stsm> Doc_Lappy, its nice to test stuff or to be able to use windows without rebooting, etc
<notthere> ubuntu software center cant download
<starcannon> Doc_Lappy, whether to dual boot or not to dual boot, that is the question, whether tis better to something the slings and arrows... okay for real, I use Virtual Box, I don't game on it, so for my purposes it works great in those instances where I need a real Internet Explorer, Active X, or Wine lets me down
<nikhil_> using firestarter for the first time.  it detects an unknown device "pan0". unable to start firestarter. object is to use ics using firestarter. please help
<jrib> Slurpee: do you have any questions about the command?
<Slurpee> for i in *.jpg ; do mv $i birthday000$((++n)).jpg; done
<Doc_Lappy> I see well wine sucks, only can be used IF you can get bin source files to have it run anything right
<andguen1> atari2600a: ok, if you do an 'lspci | grep -i network' -- can you retype what outputs there? I'm mostly looking for a model number.
<Slurpee> numbers are incrementing higher as I test the command
<Slurpee> not starting at 1 for some reason
<starcannon> Doc_Lappy I run all my windows apps using Wine, including Office 2007 (fully functional) and a whole wack of other apps, indeed I only use virtualbox when I need it to deal with a clients windows centric issue
<firecrotch> Slurpee: that one is going to give you a problem with more than 10 files
<Doc_Lappy> so I'm in agreement with you there
<jrib> Slurpee: because you are just pasting things into your terminal without understanding what they do.
<atari2600a> andguen1: my chipset is Inter PRO/Wireless 3945ABG (rev 2)
<woble> hey there, how to set global proxy settings in Ubuntu? Had privoxy installed.. removed it and still everything loops through 127.0.0.0:8118
<atari2600a> *intel
<andguen1> atari2600a: To the google....
<Slurpee> jrib can u help me undetstand?
<firecrotch> Slurpee: you want them all to have 4 numbers, and that will just stick three 0's in, so when you get to 10, it will be 00010
<Doc_Lappy> really?  I can never get wine to run anything I've tried but maybe 3 programmes
<grawity> woble: If you just removed it (without logging out and in again), then your apps might have $HTTP_PROXY set.
<starcannon> atari2600a that chip is the most compatible of all wifi chips, whats happening, be sure to bug report it.
<woble> I even restarted grawity
<Slurpee> firecrotch: exactly
<jrib> Slurpee: yes.  What is the first command in my 1-liner you do not understand?
<woble> apt-get update gives me: connection refused (111) <-- loops through the proxy settings and tehre is no proxy
<grawity> woble: Hmm. Then browse the Settings menu... I think it's under 'Preferences'
<Slurpee> $((++n))
<grawity> woble: And, echo $HTTP_PROXY
<jrib> Slurpee: that's not the command I gave you
<archy008> starcannon reporting back tried deleting the folders and then rebooting.. it doesn't work - only in the case of the .gnome2 the folder was recreated after restart... with less folders in it, and some settings were missing but the sound was not back - no volume manager appeared and couldn't launch the sound manager either..  - it's very weired, cause I run alsamixer in terminal and it works, and I if I unmute the mic in the guest a
<archy008> ccount it stais unmuted when I come back to the main account.. I can hear the humming speakers..
<starcannon> Doc_Lappy incoming PM
<jrib> Slurpee: the command you just pasted doesn't do what you want anyway
<Doc_Lappy> k
<pradeep> how to install jaunty from live cd, from ubuntu@ubuntu prompt in live cd
<nikhil_> using firestarter for the first time.  it detects an unknown device "pan0". unable to start firestarter. object is to use ics using firestarter. please help. what wrong did i do? why is firestarter not recognising connected devices?
<Doc_Lappy> waiting starcannon
<starcannon> archy008 hang on meet me in pm R-click my name and start it, I'm gonna yack at doc a second
<Slurpee> i=1; for x in *; do echo $x; printf "%04d\n" $i; i=$(( $i+1 )); done
<jrib> Slurpee: the hard bits, you should be able to modify it to get it to do what you want: i=1; for x in *; do echo $x; printf "%04d\n" $i; i=$(( $i+1 )); done
<MrZaius> any major known issues in Karmic worth slowing me down that AREN'T listed at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta#Known%20issues ?
<jrib> Slurpee: yeah, so what's the first thing you don't know about?
<archy008> starcannon ok
<MrZaius> looks like they're all easy enough to sidestep
<Slurpee> sorry dude, i totaly missed that command
<Slurpee> i copied the wrong one in a hectic rage of not figuring this out haha
<fsgfksdfk42478> nikhil_: you are using virtualbox?
<Slurpee> ok
<Slurpee> that command is awesome but it is still not starting to increment from 1
<woble> alright, let me relogin grawity.. might work now :)
<Slurpee> 1 2 3 4 5 .  it start 60 61 62 63
<nikhil_> dont know what that means, but no
<trask1> totem died upon upgrade to karmic koala, any quick fix or replacement app to help me out? (vlc/kmplayer runs but i miss the smooooth interface)
<jrib> Slurpee: the command starts with "i=1", did you copy the whole thing...?
<Slurpee> i=1; for x in *; do echo $x; printf "%04d\n" $i; i=$(( $i+1 )); done
<Slurpee> i copied that from my terminal
<jrib> Slurpee: yeah.  So 1) did the output look like it would be helpful and 2) what's the first thing you don't understand in it?
<prospire> any command in ubuntu that can delete a folder in my /var/www
<Slurpee> output is being helpfull....i dont understand why the numbers are incremeting from 59 and not 1
<jrib> !sudo > prospire
<ubottu> prospire, please see my private message
<jrib> Slurpee: they are incrementing from 1
<jrib> Slurpee: maybe your screen scrolled...?
<Slurpee> jrib - http://code.bulix.org/odh4wg-72313
<trask1> prospire: i guess thers many "try sudo rm -r "path to folder" ( or just drag the folder to the terminal)"
<jrib> Slurpee: good.  Now you need to go back and understand the command to understand why that is happening
<Slurpee> there is 5 spaces for numbers?
<owen1> jrib: i added deb http://apt.boxee.tv jaunty main to sources.list and used aptitude.
<rioter> Does anyone know of the top of their head what package i can find autopoint in?
<andguen1> atari2600a still around?
<mido> how to apgrade  my kernel to 2.6.31.1
<jrib> Slurpee: what's the first command you see?  i=1 right?  Do you understand that?  It sets the i variable to 1.  Next...  What's the first one you don't understand?
<mido> ?
<pradeep> how to fix the out of range problem during jaunty installation
<mido> upgrade*
<jrib> mido: wait for it to hit the repositories
<jrib> owen1: what was the package name?
<Slurpee> jrib printf "%04d\n
<rioter> autotools-dev, if anyone was following along at home
<rioter> thanks
<owen1> jrib: boxee
<mido> jrib:  I've downloaded the package
<owen1> mido: downloaded the deb file?
<mido> owen1:  no .. .bz2
<jrib> Slurpee: alright, the whole command is: printf "photo%04d\n" $i     which takes an argument $i and prints out the string photo< $i of width 4 with zeros in the front if needed><new line>. Does that make sense?
<Slurpee> yes
<mido> so .. how to install the kernel?
<jrib> Slurpee: do you understand why the output has "birthday00059.jpg" in it now?
<Slurpee> no
<Slurpee> i suck
<masquerade> :)
<jrib> Slurpee: do this: for x in *: do echo $x; done
<owen1> mido: is it available on their website
<jrib> owen1: dpkg -L boxee | grep bin
<mido> owen1: yes
<pradeep> how to fix the out of range problem during jaunty installation
<jrib> mido: you shouldn't unless you have a very good reason to.
<jrib> !kernel > mido
<ubottu> mido, please see my private message
<jrib> pradeep: you should probably provide the actual error on a pastebin though I'm sure I have no clue how to fix it personally
<Slurpee> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<andguen1> pradeep: out of range video or out of range tty?
<owen1> jrib: i see a lot of stuff in /opt
<masquerade> what does tty mean btw?
<grawity> masquerade: 'teletype'
<masquerade>  thank s
<andguen1> masquerade: also known as "destination for text which allows it to show up on the right screen"
<jrib> owen1: so that means boxee probably didn't install in your PATH.  Try providing the full path
<owen1> jrib: i think it's on /opt/boxee
<notthere> night crawling,night crawling ...
<pradeep> andguen1: it just says out of range!!
<jrib> Slurpee: sorry, typo:   ':' should be ';'
<masquerade> andguen1: thanks a lot
<owen1> jrib: thanks, i can run it with ./Boxee
<Slurpee> k
<mido> thnx ubottu
<Slurpee> that is just listing everything in the directory?
<agruman> howdy, i have som io problems using jaunty x64, basically i get all-around slowdown when i perform large copying or extracting archives aso. Cpu usage is low ~15% so i suppose thats not it, is there some way to check io-latency?
<jrib> owen1: /opt/boxee/Boxee  should also work from anywhere
<andguen1> pradeep: can you give me some surrounding info? what occurs immediately before? Does it halt the install? Is this a normal install-to-partition setup or something more fancy?
<trask1> any chans for specific karmic koala talk?
<jrib> Slurpee: exactly.  x gets set to each filename then runs the commands in the loop, then the next filename, etc.  I just echoed the value of x in the long command I gave you, that's why you were seeing the filenames again
<grawity> trask1: #ubuntu+1
<trask1> grawity: tnx m8
<pradeep> andguen1: after i click the install ubuntu from ubuntu live cd,just before the bootsplash it says out of range
<masquerade> perhaps a graphics problem?
<andguen1> pradeep: it might be worth downloading the alternate install CD and see if that behaves better, lets see what google says
<jrib> Slurpee: so that's what x is doing... What's i for?
<Slurpee> i is telling the number to start from 1?
<Slurpee> dude can you please just tell me?
<Slurpee> hah
<grawity> andguen1: I'm guessing pradeep's monitor says that when Ubuntu chooses a too-high resolution.
<jrib> Slurpee: no, I can't, but I can stop explaining it to you if you don't want and you can just keep googling or waiting for someone else to tell you.  Just let me know
<pradeep> grawity: how do i fix the problem
<andguen1> grawity: definitely a possibility
<Slurpee> lol sorry
<grawity> andguen1: Well, that's the only "out of range" message I know of.
<jrib> Slurpee: ok, well you're right i=1 means i gets initialized to 1.  What do the other commands involving i (the commands inside the for loop) do?
<atril> hi
<atril> I have a question. I trying to compile apache and my doubt is. if I change the --prefix when I'll install apache the serverroot match with the prefix ?
<aaron11> Helo i wanted to buy the supper cool desktop computer from system76 and when i wanted to checkout firefox stopped me it says the website says it is secure but it actualy isnt
<jrib> aaron11: why on earth are you compiling it?
<jrib> atril: why on earth are you compiling it?
<jrib> aaron11: link?
<aaron11> jrib: escuse me?
<jrib> aaron11: ignore the first thing I said to you, it was for atril
<aaron11> jrib: http://www.system76.com/
<jrib> aaron11: firefox doesn't tell me anything about the security of that site
<pradeep> sleep and suspend functions in my laptop does not work any fix?
<grawity> jrib: s|http|https|
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aaron11> jrib: i want to checkout so i need to type my creditcard number so there when i clik checkout it says the following in my question
<jrib> aaron11: I would contact them directly
<O__o> hi any ipod touch user here?
<jrib> !anyone | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slurpee> jrib i dont understand i=$(( $i+ ))
<aaron11> jrib: How IRC
<O__o> How to jailbreak using ubuntu?
<grawity> aaron11: The site uses an expired SSL certificate (expired yesterday, so not that bad).
<masquerade> O__o: hey
<jrib> O__o: it's not trivial, do you still want to do it?
<firecrotch> O__o: You can't, as far as I know. You have to use Windows or OS X
<O__o> show me the tutorial
<masquerade> O__o: redsnow has also been released for linux
<jrib> Slurpee: it's: i=$(( $i+1 ))   it just increments the value of i.  So if it was 2 before, it becomes 3
<masquerade> firecrotch: you can
<O__o> whats redsnow?
<aaron11> O__o: we dont list information about hacking or anything ilegal
<masquerade> O__o: there are some on http://www.pwnmyi.com
<alokito> !piracy | O__o
<ubottu> O__o: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<O__o> can someone pm me?
<Slurpee> jrib, do we have to set it to 0 and then start counting
<Slurpee> reset counter or something to 0 or 1
<firecrotch> Oh come on, jailbreaking your itouch is not anywhere close to illegal
<jrib> Slurpee: well you can start it at whatever you want, remember in the beginning we did "i=1" to start it at 1
<masquerade> firecrotch: indeed
<alokito> firecrotch, its questionably legal :P
<masquerade> O__o: could you please change your nick? its very hard to type it
<erUSUL> Slurpee: i=$(( $i+ )) --> i = i + 1
<nikhil_> i can share internet connection from my ubuntu desktop to my vista laptop but only through ubuntu installed in laptop (wubi). but i still cannot access internet in my laptop using vista.
<sarthorks> what tool to use to compress quicktime video file size, in hardy?
<nikhil_> i can share internet connection from my ubuntu desktop to my vista laptop but only through ubuntu installed in laptop (wubi). but i still cannot access internet in my laptop using vista.
<Slurpee> jrib: why wont it start from 1???why does itstart from 59???dude plz
<O__o> masquerade, "o" then "_" then tab to get my name
<jrib> Slurpee: read the command again and understand it
<Slurpee> zdude
<grawity> masquerade: actually, "o" then tab is enough.
<Slurpee> i have 100 times
<sarthorks> ﻿which tool/command to use to compress quicktime video file size, in hardy?
<jrib> Slurpee: figure out what the output is from
<Ali_nz> Now heres an odd problem, I have a bunch of folders on my desktop that I cant delete even as sudo, ie sudo rmdir rec* --ignore  - no error message, but it doesnt delete them????/?
<masquerade> i know. but O+tab gives out all names beginning with o for me
<grawity> Ali_nz: Use rm -rf instead of rmdir.
<atril> I have a question. I trying to compile apache and my doubt is. if I change the --prefix when I'll install apache the serverroot match with the prefix ?
<erUSUL> Ali_nz: any error msg ?
<alokito> Ali_nz, are u using gnome or kde
<jrib> Slurpee: well that's not the right way to read it.  You just need to read and understand it one time, as slow as needed.
<krysiazgazowni> siemka
<grawity> masquerade: Ah, forgot that :| nvm then.
<Ali_nz> I am using terminal
<nikhil_> i can share internet connection from my ubuntu desktop to my vista laptop but only through ubuntu installed in laptop (wubi). but i still cannot access internet in my laptop using vista. any idea whats wrong?
<O__o> masquerade, so if i follow the site you give me then i can use ssh in my ipod touch , right?
<firecrotch> atril: Why are you compiling apache from source?
<krysiazgazowni> jacyś polacy???
<masquerade> O__o: yes
<jrib> -!pl | krysiazgazowni
<jrib> !pl | krysiazgazowni
<ubottu> krysiazgazowni: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<atril> firecrotch I'm only trying
<slhsen> Hi can I change frequency scaling without entering password? On Jaunty
<erUSUL> nikhil_: you did not configure vista to use the ubuntu machine as gateaway ?
<Ali_nz> grawity: getting permission denied on all those
<nikhil_> how to do that?
<jrib> atril: why tohugh, just use the repositories
<atril> but I want to know that if I change prefix this value will be the same that serverroot ?
<sarthorks> ﻿what tool to use to compress quicktime video file size, in hardy?
<Ali_nz> will try with sudo
<erUSUL> slhsen: change the governor ? you have to use sudo for that
<masquerade> brb
<O__o> masquerade, is installing softwares in ipod touch similar to ubuntu?  you goto repos and choose stuffs?
<Lartza_> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Ali_nz> that did the trick
<aaron11> Helo i wanted to buy the supper cool desktop computer from system76 and when i wanted to checkout firefox stopped me it says the website says it is secure but it actualy isnt
<nikhil_> how to indicate chatters name in chat box?
<erUSUL> nikhil_: never used vista... in winXp is in the connection properties in the tcp/ip conf afaik
<masquerade> O__o: yes, cydia, the frontend, is also using apt
<masquerade> its quite similar
<sarthorks> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nikhil_> will check it out
<O__o> masquerade, is it possible to get to the terminal in ipod touch via ssh?
<slhsen> erUSUL: I user applet for that and asks my user password at the first time
<Slurpee> jrib is the  comand even doing a mv or rename command??
<sarthorks> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vero> iTunes 9.0.1.8 stopped
<masquerade> O__o: yes
<jrib> Slurpee: nope!  It's just printing the pieces you need!
<firecrotch> Slurpee: what is the command that he gave you? Maybe I can explain it better
<erUSUL> slhsen: i just use ondemand... that changes the freq based on cpu usage (it is default afaik)
<Slurpee> i=1; for x in *; do echo $x; printf "%04d\n" $i; i=$(( $i+ )); done
<O__o> masquerade, sudo apt-get install stuffs in ipod?
<aaron11> dose anyone in this channel know about system76 or is working on system76
<masquerade> yes
<O__o> masquerade, great
<firecrotch> Slurpee: alright, what part are we confused about?
<jrib> aaron11: sorry, this channel is not related to system76 at all.  But they have an active section at ubuntuforums that is monitered by the company.  I suggest you use e-mail to contact them however
<masquerade> O__o: although the package names are a bit complicated. theyre like com.bigboss.actualname so its often easier to install the package over the frontent
<Slurpee> firecrotch: http://code.bulix.org/odh4wg-72313
<Slurpee> it starts numberings aat 59 60 61, not 1 2 3 4
<aaron11> !system76
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system76
<slhsen> erUSUL: it is fine but when playing flash videos it stays at half usage. and that makes it hard to watch some videos. Youtube etc.
<O__o> masquerade, u got msn or gmail or skype?
<pradeep> I tried editting the usplash.conf, i did not work
<masquerade> O__o: see my pm
<erUSUL> slhsen: ok; your call to make. as i said changin this aspects of the system need sudo
<firecrotch> Slurpee: its printing the original filenames...
<Slurpee> i want it to rename
<Slurpee> dunno why jrib didnt give me a command to rename or mv?
<slhsen> erUSUL: I was thinking maybe adding the user to a certain group might help, but i couldn't find one looks like it
<pradeep> grawity: i guess it's tty crash
<jrib> Slurpee: because when I gave you the command, I told you that if you understood it, it would be trivial to make it do what you want.  This way you actually learn something
<erUSUL> slhsen: no there is no such group... cpu scling does not use a special /dev/ group permissions wont help
<slhsen> erUSUL: ok thanks anyway
<erUSUL> slhsen: no problem
<Slurpee> i have another interesting rename question....what if I have photo(1), photo(2), photo(3).  how can i remove the () and make it photo1, photo2, photo3
<jrib> Slurpee: same way you removed spaces
<Slurpee> rename -v 's/\ /\)/g' * ?
<jrib> Slurpee: kind of, in 's/FOO/BAR/g' the FOO is what you want to replace and the BAR is what you want to replace it with (leave empty to just delete).  Remember add -n to check that the command does what you want without actually doing it.  Then if it does what you want, you can run it without -n to actually do it
<andguen1> Slurpee: keep in mind that any of the back slashes there are "protecting" the character after it to make sure it is counted as part of the text rather than part of the command
<CokeNCode> hey guys, quick favour needed. Can someone with a working ubuntu install (one hard drive only, standard installation) copy their menu.list file to paste bin for me and let me copy it
<kaptengu> how do I save a game as pgn in eboard?
<Slurpee> rename -v 's/(/TEST/g' *
<Slurpee> i am just trying to replace "(" with "TEST"
<Slurpee> maybe ( wont work?
<koganei> so Appearance doesn't start, I start it, the little window appears in the taskbar "Starting Appearance", then it disappears and nothing happened
<Slurpee> need to type it a special way?
<grawity> Slurpee: Try \( instead
<kaptengu> Slurpee: try to add \ before (
<jrib> Slurpee: try with -n first so you don't break your files
<firecrotch> CokeNCode: http://pastebin.com/f35c27f27
<Ali_nz> hey whats a good system resource monitor app again?
<Ali_nz> and any good gadget apps?
<jrib> Ali_nz: system -> administration -> system monitor
<Ali_nz> widget?
<Slurpee> grawity: and kaptengu figured it out
<Slurpee> thank you
<jo88> hello! I have to take care of the ubuntu-computers of my family whenever they encounter a problem. It's inpossible to alk my grandma her IP-adress. How can I make that I can always acces the computers under my care?
<jrib> jo88: dyndns (check out ddclient in the repos) and ssh
<Ali_nz> jo88: use a dyndns service
<jrib> !ssh | jo88
<ubottu> jo88: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Slurpee> 1 liner :) - rename -v 's/\(/TEST/g' *; rename -v 's/\)/TEST/g' *
<jrib> Slurpee: good job
<Slurpee> anyway to make the command easier?
<firecrotch> jo88: I would set up a VPN with OpenVPN and have all of them connect to it, that way you don't have to forward any ports on their routers
<grawity> Slurpee: rename -v 's/[()]//g' *
<{Onyx}> Oops, I did a bad thing.
<Ali_nz> jrib: there were some 3rd party ones, cant recall the names of em
<firecrotch> {Onyx}: define "bad thing"
<andguen1> jo88: also check out hamachi vpn or logmein.com software -- logmein is a very nice alternative to VNC
<{Onyx}> Was messing around with a boot disc  flipping around the menus and messed up grub. Now why I try and boot from HDD it just has a bunch of grab over and over on the screen
<jo88> tx, I tried the ddclient with Opendns but he just didn't update, but I will try the openvpn
<Slurpee> bam! grawity rules
<jrib> Ali_nz: there are many... htop if you want something in the terminal.  Maybe you want something like conky for your desktop
<grawity> jo88: OpenDNS isn't the same thing as DynDNS...
<{Onyx}> Luckly I found this backtrack boot disc because I can't find my ubuntu or kubuntu
<jo88> grawity: What is the difference?
<lisbon> Im trying to install on a 2 disk fake raid (raid disabled in bios). When I detect disks it says "one or more drives containing serial ata raid configurations have been found. activate?" but whether I say yes or no, the next partition step does not list any disks!
<andguen1> jo88: nevermind on the logmein, definitely check out hamachi vpn though
<grawity> jo88: DynDNS provides free subdomains (such as jo88.dyndns.com)
<yoshx_> salut
<Ali_nz> will look conky up
<grawity> jo88: OpenDNS is a DNS server (the thing that lets you convert google.com to 1.2.3.4)
<apps> hello people
<firecrotch> andguen1 and jo88: Hamachi VPN is a BAD VPN solution.
<apps> i have a question for people that use powertop
<jo88> tx guy's I'll check out everything!
<masquerade> apps: simply ask
<apps> ok
<apps> sorry im a noob
<masquerade> :) no prob
<brb> hai............
<andguen1> firecrotch: any reason?
<grawity> andguen1: Closed-source for a start.
<apps> powertop gives recommendations but im not sure if they are permanate or temporary
<Doc_Lappy> starcannon: I got ya an email sent so you have my email and can just reply when you get a chance to explain about vmware and getting things to work with wine
<apps> for example they say autosuspend usb wake
<yoshx> hello
<apps> by pressing U button
<firecrotch> andguen1: Hamachi uses the 5.0.0.0/8 network for its IP addresses, a network that is not allocated to them by IANA
<andguen1> grawity: while I agree that open source is better, closed source isn't always mean its a bad idea
<Guest56808> hello anyone??????/
<nogagplz> Doc_Lappy, google for vmware, the appdb, and the wine faq should help you much quicker than waiting for email reply
<apps> Suggestion: increase the VM dirty writeback time from 5.00 to 15 seconds with:
<apps>   echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs
<apps> This wakes the disk up less frequently for background VM activity
<firecrotch> andguen1: 5.0.0.0/8 is currently reserved by IANA for future use - it is not proper for Hamachi to arbitrarily decide that they can just use that network range
<starcannon> Jameson is doing it's job woot
<firecrotch> andguen1: IANA will likely want to allocate it in the future, and when they do so, everyone using Hamachi is going to have problems
<apps> any ideas? thanks :)
<Doc_Lappy> well vmware probably but wine tricks I need her help probably and not in a big rush I dual boot with a cool version of winxp pro last edition
<andguen1> firecrotch: I would have to completely agree with the IP range issue, I deal with that constantly. I have a customer that uses 5. for their internal network as well. I still use it constantly though (both VPNs at once actually).
<starcannon> whatcha working on apps, I'll shoot a clue if I find one
<apps> im sorry what do u mean "whatcha working on"??
<firecrotch> andguen1: Why in the world would they be using 5. for their internal network?
<starcannon> apps I just got out of a PM with another, so I don't know what your trying to resolve
<grawity> firecrotch: They needed a /8 that doesn't conflict with anything.
<apps> oh
<nogagplz> Doc_Lappy, http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ
<andguen1> firecrotch: I wouldn't know. I don't get to tell them what IP range to use, I just support 1/1000th of the servers they own. :)
<starcannon> 1/1000th??? damn!
<firecrotch> andguen1: I doubt that they need 16 million IP address
<Doc_Lappy> photoshop cs2 is even a fairly big programme isn't it?
<jpds> andguen1: Which company/AS number?
<Doc_Lappy> to run on wine when I have photoshop cs4 free with my winxp pro pirated verstion dual boot
<Doc_Lappy> don't think it's worth wasting the space to run wine in my case nogagplz
<Doc_Lappy> how do you change your quit msg on irc?
<praveen> hi
<Dr_Willis>  /quit 'insert message that everyone ignores here'
<Doc_Lappy> lol k
<andguen1> Dr_Willis: rofl
<yalu> Doc_Lappy: and setting it permanent depends on your client
<Doc_Lappy> I see I'm on pidgin
<Dr_Willis> Its rathare easy to get xchat to not print the quit message. :)
<Dr_Willis> Pidigin is not the best irc client in the free world.
<Guest38414> how do you login to chat
<lisbon> anyone suggest why the alternate installer will not detect my disks?
<praveen> i have worked on Ubuntu more than one year but i have not try to install Ubuntu as my system admin did for me..but today i am going to install Ubuntu at my home pc. but i have already install Win-xp and wanna install Ubuntu parallelly
<Doc_Lappy> no I agree xchat or something would be much better I just don't like having so much stuff on my pc, esp im messengers when I can just use one for all of them
<zleap> Guest38414, you are in chat
<Guest38414> how do you find other chat rooms????????
<przemo_one> praveen - use systemrescuecd - distribution for system modification
<Dr_Willis> Guest38414:  on irc tey are called
<Dr_Willis> 'channels'
<yalu> I have a semi-ubuntu question. I have a sun ultra10 workstation, I can boot Ubuntu for Sparc on it, but once in the installer the system can not detect my cdrom drive.
<Dr_Willis> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest38414> how do you join one???????
<przemo_one> praveen - resize your windows / ntfs partiton and install ubuntu 32bit x86 system
<yalu> Guest38414: /join #channel
<praveen> przemo_one, sorry what is meant for systemrescued
<Dr_Willis> Guest38414:  with the /join #channelname command normally
<Doc_Lappy> praveen if you have jaunty the newest 9.4 then all you have to do is a dual boot which just follow instructions on screen pretty much
<Dr_Willis> !irc | Guest38414
<ubottu> Guest38414: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest38414> where do you find join???????
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, thanks i try
<Dr_Willis> Guest38414:  you could try the /list command.. that will flood about 20,000 to your screen
<przemo_one> praveen system rescue cd is a linux distribution designed for modification of your hard drive partitons etc
<Gnea> Guest38414: instead of typing:  "where do you find join???????", you type:  "/join #freenode", for example
<praveen> but i scare to lose my data while installing Ubuntu
<yalu> praveen: nothing like a good backup
<LogicalDash> praveen, reasonable enough; make a backup
<przemo_one> praveen in order to install ubuntu u need to have some free unpartitioned disk space for linux partition
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  lets just state for the record that your hard drives COULD die at any time.. :)
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  anything you got thats impornatnat.. shouldbe backed up..
<andguen1> praveen: The other option is the wubi installer which you run while you are in windows. It just creates a file inside windows rather then resizing partitions.
<Doc_Lappy> you shouldn't praveen just be sure to pick to install them side by side as the default is I believe when installing and at the partition stage, although a backup of anything important isn't a bad idea
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  or instead of wubi. Install virtualbox on the windows system and run ubuntu inside virtualbox
<przemo_one> praveen before you begin backup your essential data, because the is allways a risk
<andguen1> Dr_Willis: that too (although I hear Wubi is easier)
<Slurpee> firecrotch: still want to help?
<Doc_Lappy> andguen1: true I just couldn't figure out how to use that on my machine, I installed I thought but tried to open wubi.exe and wouldn't do anything
<Dr_Willis> andguen1:  ive heard of too many disasers with Wubi. :)
<przemo_one> praveen read some about how to use systemrescuecd, and gparted. there must be a faq how to install linux next to windows. not one btw.
<Guest38414> can any one send me a request to chat??????????
<n8tuser> anyone happen to have installed on IBM T42 and was able to get the wifi detected or working at all?
<chrizthop> help > hmm what is the program that supports webcam in chating yahoo in ubuntu n_n
<grawity> andguen1: In 9.04, "true" dualboot is very easy.
<firecrotch> Slurpee: with what?
<andguen1> Dr_Willis: honestly, I wouldn't know, I just assumed it was safer...
<Slurpee> renaming photos in alphanumeric order.
<Doc_Lappy> przemo not need dualbooting with 9.4 is easy just stick in the disk and it does the partitioning and installing all by itself
<firecrotch> Oh you're still on that?
<Slurpee> yes
<przemo_one> praveen install 32bit x86, because if you try to install 64bit system next to windows 32bit your partition table will collaps ( had that once).
<andguen1> grawity: praveen seemed timid to let ubuntu rework his partitions. I was just suggesting another, hopefully safer option.
<Dr_Willis> andguen1:  personaly i would love it - if wubi vanished. :)
<Doc_Lappy> I don't know why your making it so complicated and trying to use gparted unless you really need to
<andguen1> Dr_Willis: any particular issues that come up regularly? Does it break the windows install or something?
<przemo_one> Doc_Lappy never tested. if it does than sorry. I have my own old ways.
<firecrotch> Slurpee: I've discovered a program called jhead that does batch renaming from the command line... maybe try that
<Slurpee> i am so close
<przemo_one> andguen1 no it does not!
<chrizthop> help > anyone here knows what is the program that supports webcam in chating yahoo in ubuntu n_n
<Slurpee> i just need this one command lol
<Slurpee> i came up with a ton of 1 liners
<Dr_Willis> andguen1:  i just see proberly 4+ people in here a week with big wubi issues.. or they want todo somthing with wubi  that they cant do. because of wubi limitations
<przemo_one> chrizthop try kopete (in kde)
<firecrotch> Slurpee: what format are your filenames in now?
<Dr_Willis> !info renameutils
<Slurpee> .jpg
<ubottu> renameutils (source: renameutils): Programs to make file renaming easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1 (jaunty), package size 81 kB, installed size 276 kB
<chrizthop> kopete in kde?? hmm im noob in ubuntu
<andguen1> Dr_Willis: ah ok, so its not breaking things, its just not giving the full experience
<Slurpee> i use mmv \*.JPG \#1.jpg to get everything to .jpg
<Dr_Willis> andguen1:  ive seen where it breaks also.  but i dont pay mich attention to them or their problems. since i cant help
<firecrotch> Slurpee: so they're photo_1.jpg, etc?
<Dr_Willis> Just lower caseing filenames - theres 1000's of ways to do that. :)
<Slurpee> yes
<Doc_Lappy> przemo_one: well ubuntu is easy to install with dvd no need for making it harder than popping it in your just gonna confuse the lad or lady and may I ask what you normally install like that?
<Guest64810> how to use emesene?????
<Slurpee> i want photo_0001 photo0002 ....photo0010
<praveen> przemo_one, andguen1 Dr_Willis Doc_Lappy LogicalDash yalu my hard disk structure is http://dpaste.com/101911/
<Doc_Lappy> if you install ubuntu like that you've made it way too hard
<jrib> Guest64810: well first step is to install it, have you done that?
<praveen> so you mean to say i need to have a completely free partioned space
<Guest64810> yes.........
<praveen> windows xp install on C: drive
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  that tells us very litte.. other then you either got a lot of harddrives.. or a lot of parittions on lots of hard drives...
<praveen> wann install on D:
<praveen> Dr_Willis, yeah
<vak> hi all
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  you install to a partition.. it wont be 'd' unless you delete the d: partition and tell the installer to install there. you will also want a swap partition.
<Dr_Willis> praveen:  the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' wouldbe more helpfull
<przemo_one> chrizthop kopete is a im client (multiprotocol) i think it supports chatting, byt if you R using ubuntu U have gnome desktop envirment. in order to use kopete U have to install kde (different desktop). my point is U cant just install kopete, U can use it in gnome, but U have to install kdelibs or something like that. use synaptic. if u have kde u have kopete i think
<jrib> !pm | Guest64810
<ubottu> Guest64810: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<vak> there is a lot info on how to install ubuntu without CD. I am totally confused!
<jrib> Guest64810: then, can you execute the program?
<jrib> !install > vak
<ubottu> vak, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> vak:  download iso, use unetbootin, or the usb-creator-disk tool to make a bootable flash drive.. boot the flash drive.. install...
<Guest64810> i am gettin a server related error........
<system404> CONTENT NOT AVAILABLE IN YOUR REGION, Why not?
<system404> you guys know any workarounds for this
<chrizthop> does it support webcam przemo_one?
<jrib> system404: -ENOCONTEXT
<Doc_Lappy> oh I see praveen....and yes Dr_Willis is right ubuntu or nix doesn't use c: etc it uses hda0 or sda0 or something like that
<lisbon> Do I have to give the installer extra options to get it to detect sata drives?
<zen|tao> !U | przemo_one
<ubottu> przemo_one: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<przemo_one> Doc_Lappy sorry man, I'm in linux for a while and I'm not use to this auto install. And I never use that.
<vak> Dr_Willis: thx, i ll try!
<przemo_one> btw i'm polish
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, that i know hda0 o sda0 but as i have lots of data and can not take full backup in a small pen drive. but i completely free space of D drive
<system404> any proxy apps for linux
<przemo_one> lisbon no it should load all drivers without extra options (ubuntu)
<system404> so as to watch american videos in uk
<LogicalDash> !tor | system404
<ubottu> system404: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LogicalDash> oh wait
<LogicalDash> sorry
<przemo_one> system404 proxy server squid
<system404> cheers guys ill check them out
<chrizthop> przemo_one does it support webcam ?
<praveen> or i can do one thing i just completely uninstall windows xp OS and then install Ubuntu
<bullgard4> What IRC channel is there to discuss Gajim?
<Doc_Lappy> well said ubottu
<przemo_one> chrizthop i think so - never tested by me
<Doc_Lappy> here is fine bullgard
<lisbon> przemo_one: I see threads that say to add " pci=nomsi" but its not making a difference for me
<Doc_Lappy> what is the problem bullgard4
<chrizthop> i will try.. thanks przemo_one
<przemo_one> chrizthop check whats in pidgin
<chrizthop> pidgin doesnt support webcam
<jpds> chrizthop: It does.
<Doc_Lappy> and it's no longer 'gaim' its' pidgin
<grawity> chrizthop: It does now.
<jpds> chrizthop: In Karmic that is.
<Slurpee> firecrotch: any idea?
<chrizthop> really??
<chrizthop> how ?
<przemo_one> lisbon if after booting you see your drive than it's all right
<grawity> chrizthop: 2.6.1, get from Pidgin website.
<grawity> chrizthop: But only Google Talk so far.
<firecrotch> Slurpee: working on it :)
<grawity> jpds: Pidgin has their own PPA.
<chrizthop> hmm in yahoo??
<lisbon> przemo_one: No. All the installer detects is the usb with the installer on it.
<BooStar> hello
<grawity> chrizthop: Yahoo's coming sometime later.
<Doc_Lappy> google talk has a linux cam?
<chrizthop> jpds in karmic is it?
<Doc_Lappy> I did see yahoo version of linux but tried the deb and it wouldn't install on my ubuntu
<chrizthop> hmm sori guys i am just really noob here
<Doc_Lappy> don't know why
<grawity> chrizthop: You can get 2.6.1 in Jaunty too - go to http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/ and foolow the instructions.
<BooStar> im using dhcp3-server ant it wont start up automaticly is there someone who know about this problem?
<Dr_Willis> yahoo's official linux client - was quite quite quite old last i checked
<chrizthop> thanks grawity i will try
<grawity> chrizthop: But like I already said, it only has voice/webcam support for XMPP (Google Talk)
<Doc_Lappy> pidgin should be just an upgrade or a wget cmd
<chrizthop> hmm ok!
<chrizthop> thanks
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: It is.
<andguen1> BooStar: Sounds like something for the #ubuntu-server channel
<Doc_Lappy> but that works too
<przemo_one> lisbon i dont have an experience in that. maybe you should change something in bios like ide emulation on/off. never tested - just suggestion. or you hardware is so new, and there is no driver in the kernel. get the latest linux distribution. check google for support. does linux and which supports your hardware.
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: You just add Pidgin's repo, and then it shows up as a upgrade.
<Doc_Lappy> it actually is already there with default
<Doc_Lappy> yeah that's what I thought
<BooStar> andguen1: ok, thanks
<bullgard4> Doc_Lappy: Gajim asks me to report an error. What have I to fill in the form http://trac.gajim.org/newticket for Reporter > Your () username?
<lisbon> przemo_one: Ive been running gentoo on this machine for 3 years, so I know it should be possible. This is getting irritating now.
<przemo_one> lisbon so ubuntu is not working whth your hardware :)
<Doc_Lappy> oh I see bullgard4 and why you calling it gajim, its just gaim or used to be until they renamed it pidgin
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: No, Gaim and Gajim are different programs.
<Doc_Lappy> OH okay thanks grawity
<Doc_Lappy> didn't know that gajim was a program
<lisbon> przemo_one: Its looking that way ...
<przemo_one> lisbon may i ask what is your hardware? chipset and ide/sata controller. mobo name is fine
<jacobian_> I have very few applets for the panel
<bullgard4> Doc_Lappy: Gajim says: "Remote contact's identity not verified. Click the shield button for more details." What is the "shield button" of Gajim?
<jacobian_> Is there some package I need to add to get things like terminal applets etc.
<lisbon> przemo_one: erm, Im not really sure. Its a clevo D900k.
<bullgard4> Gajim says: "Remote contact's identity not verified. Click the shield button for more details." What is the "shield button" of Gajim?
<grawity> bullgard4: Look for a "shield" picture in gajim's window
<ouaadi> SALUT TOUS LE MONDE
<firecrotch> Slurpee: i=1; for x in *; do mv $x photo_`printf "%04d" $i`.jpg; i=$(( $i+1 )); done;
<jacobian_> Specifically I mean when I try to use the "Add New Items..."
<Doc_Lappy> I've never used gajim bullgard4, only gaim which is now pidgin, so can't help ya
<bullgard4> Doc_Lappy: Ok.
<grawity> bullgard4: Btw, can you make a screenshot of gajim - including that message - and upload somewhere?
<Doc_Lappy> If it's a chatting client I recommend getting pidgin instead
<ouaadi> EXIT
<lisbon> przemo_one: I tried a week ago with the regular live cd and it saw the drives, but Im trying to do a soft raid, hence the alternate installer.
<pluma> How do I force a connected user to disconnect?
<bullgard4> grawity: I can. But it will take a long time as this computer is new and not yet set up for sending screenshots via an Ubuntu web service
<Doc_Lappy> that or if it's still in use go to your terminal and do an update of your system then a wget or similar of pidgen if you have an older version of ubuntu
<Sj4lut> Hello there. Does anyone know how can I connect to my modem? In windows the IP was 192.168.1.1 but now I don't know in ubuntu... I connect to the internet using pppoeconf and if I type in firefox 192.168.1.1 It tells me that this page doesn't exist. So how can I figure out what's the IP of my modem? I called the ISP help assistance number and they told me that I have to ask on ubuntu how to figure out what's the modem ip since pppoeconf g
<grawity> bullgard4: There's no "Ubuntu web service" for screenshots (at least none that I know of) :|
<bullgard4> grawity: There is.
<Doc_Lappy> localhost maybe
<grawity> bullgard4: ...then just press PrintScreen, save, uplodad to tinypic?
<Sj4lut> Doc_Lappy: localhost?
<Doc_Lappy> or 192.168.1.1 to get to router
<Sj4lut> Doc_Lappy: I tried that...
<hunter-12> всё, презашел
<przemo_one> lisbon  soft raid??
<Sj4lut> Doc_Lappy: it's not 192.168.1.1 anyomre...
<bullgard4> grawity: I do not know tinypic.
<bzrk> Sj4lut: whats your computers ip?
<Slurpee> firecrotch: interesting
<Dr_Willis> Sj4lut:  could be http://ip# or https://ip# also..  my 'modems' dont change their config ip# unless i reset them via the little reset button on teh back
<Doc_Lappy> try ifconfig on terminal
<lisbon> przemo_one: mdadm
<Sj4lut> bzrk: if I do ifconfig it just gives me external IP
<firecrotch> Slurpee: need any of it explained?
<Slurpee> not really
<bzrk> Sj4lut: then you need to set it manually to 192.168.1.2
<grawity> bullgard4: http://yfrog.com/ and http://tinypic.com/ and many others.
<Doc_Lappy> ifconfig /all ?
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<Slurpee> i need to rename the files a few times....remove spaces, make lower case, rename to "photo".  then I can run that command.
<przemo_one> lisbon i dont undersand - no experience with raid
<bzrk> Sj4lut: then you will be able to connect to your router at 192.168.1.1 again
<Sj4lut> Doc_Lappy: I'm not in windows... I only have ubuntu now
<Slurpee> I think that will do what I need :)
<Doc_Lappy> yeah should be able to set it to .2 but I forget how
<Sj4lut> Bruce: how can I set my local ip to 192.168.1.2?
<Dr_Willis> Slurpee:  the 'qmv' command is also handy for major changes.
<Slurpee> qmv ?
<bzrk> Sj4lut: as root ifconfig ethX 192.168.1.2 up
<Dr_Willis> Slurpee:  it basically lets you have a list of all the file names in an editor. You use the editors search/replace/whatever tools to change the list.. you exit.. it renames them toyour new names
<Dr_Willis> !find qmv
<ubottu> File qmv found in r-cran-mvtnorm, renameutils
<Slurpee> intersting
<przemo_one> lisbon so ubuntu detects drive (s) but installer dont
<Sj4lut> bzrk: even thoug I'm now connected via pon dsl-provider?
<Dr_Willis> Slurpee:  i also cheat and use wine and 'bulk rename utility'  or the rox-filer  file manager on linux. it has some nice rename bulk features
<bzrk> Sj4lut: youll lose your net for the time being
<Slurpee> i need to do it on remote server
<Doc_Lappy> bzrk thanks I didn't know it was that easy of a command
<Sj4lut> bzrk: ok
<loloftherings> Hi all, is there a quick (command line prefered) way to completely remove gnome from a fresh installation?
<lisbon> przemo_one: I guess you could say that. I mean the installer on the live cd saw them, but not now on the alternate.
<jrib> loloftherings: remove some library all of gnome depends on I guess
<Dr_Willis> !removegnome
<ubottu> Want to remove gnome/kde/xfce completely? Look at debfoster, it's a great help
<Sj4lut> bzrk: but I'm still connected
<Dr_Willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<loloftherings> nah, I want dwm
<loloftherings> thanks
<przemo_one> lisbon so use the live cd :)
<mrwes> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Doc_Lappy> I would have thought it would have needed something else in there to stay permanent
<bzrk> Sj4lut: you can add a route to 192.68.1.0/24 too if you dont want to disconnect
<Sj4lut> bzrk: how can I do that?
<lisbon> przemo_one: Yeah, but then I cant set up mdadm.
<przemo_one> !U
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<noMaster_> hello
<starcannon> ubottu said that bcuz itz tru
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * jrib pummels starcannon
<starcannon> hehe
<bzrk> Sj4lut: route add net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 ethX
<przemo_one> lisbon no experience cant help
<Doc_Lappy> wb starcannon
<iceroot> is it possible to use ssh -X in a ssh -X session? i cant connect the target-pc directly but want to start x-applications from it
<starcannon> whats up Doc!
<grawity> iceroot: It should.
<Doc_Lappy> how original :P lol
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i belive ive read on the ssh docs about doing that.
<starcannon> yeah, i'm tired, thats the best you get for now
<grawity> iceroot: ssh -v, if you have any problems
<noMaster_> anybody know how to make hotkeys for Terminal? For example Super+S is apt-get, etc.
<iceroot> grawity: i forgot to mention, the pc in the middle did not have x installed
<bzrk> Sj4lut: or with the ip tools: ip route add 192.168.1.0/24 dev ethX
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  ssh -X back to the original machine and see whata happens. :)
<jrib> noMaster_: most people just use aliases
<grawity> iceroot: You might try it like this:  ssh -fN -L 2345:machine-b:22 machine-a; ssh -oHostkeyAlias=machine-b localhost -p 2345 -X
<ortsvorsteher> !hotkeys | noMaster_
<ubottu> noMaster_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<iceroot> grawity: so its a ssh-tunnel?
<grawity> iceroot: Yeah.
<Sj4lut> bzrk: I tried route add net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 eth0 and I get net: unknown host
<iceroot> grawity: sound great, thx
<starcannon> iceroot you may need to use screen as well, can't remember. I do know that if you do "ssh -X someapp" that you will see the application on your remote desktop, NOT on the host desktop
<firecrotch> Sj4lut: it's route add -net ....
<iceroot> starcannon: screen for that?
<shai> How can I use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to change the font size inside applications (like gnome-terminal)? When I use gtk-font-name = "geneva 12" ; it just changes the size of the menu fonts.
<starcannon> yeah I think, its been a long time, but I seem to remember using a clever screen trick (I didn't think it up I used someone elses deal) and ssh -X I was able to open an X app on the host computer from a remote location, and the window was open on the host, not the remote
<praveen> how to install ubuntu http://dpaste.com/101917/
<iceroot> starcannon: that is what normal ssh -X is doing
<iceroot> starcannon: ssh -X host and then "firefox" will start the firefox from the server on your "client"
<starcannon> iceroot ssh -X will open the gui on the remote computer, the one your on; but on the host, where the app lives, it will just be a process running in the background, I do that all the time with transmission actually
<iceroot> starcannon: yes, i know that
<Doc_Lappy> praveen why is it you have so many partition on your windows anyway when its only a 80gig hd?
<Doc_Lappy> just curious
<iceroot> starcannon: my idea was  A=my client, B=a server in the internet without x, C= my pc at home. i want to to start an app from C on A over B
<starcannon> iceroot nod, sorry, guess I made it all muddy in my first statement, anyway, I don't remember the clever trick, but google around about screen a bit, I really do remember using it to reverse the situation
<starcannon> iceroot, ah, okies, I got an idea
<Gekz> I have an issue. I cannot put a panel on the bottom of the screen
<Gekz> I click bottom
<Gekz> and it moves to the top
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, yeah but i made the partition long years back and never ever think to install ubuntu.
<iceroot> starcannon: and i got the solution :)
<Gekz> just below the top panel
<iceroot> starcannon: i am using ssh tunnel
<JanKunder> aaaaaaaaaa
<Gekz> the same thing happens with avant-window-navigator
<Gekz> :<
<pukeko> mdadm - raid-1, does the array (/dev/md0) have a diff UUID than that of it members /dev/sd* ?
<Jan_JK_Kunder> bbbb
<Gekz> this is Ubuntu 9.10, and it worked before my last reboot lol
<iceroot> Gekz: #ubuntu+1
<starcannon> iceroot, ssh into C, from C ssh -X into B, and the app will be open in a window on C
<starcannon> iceroot, or it should
<starcannon> iceroot, I'd have to try it once to see
<iceroot> starcannon: i cant reach c from a, only from b
<Doc_Lappy> I still think you should be able to just put in your ubuntu jaunty cd and do it just be sure at the partiton stage to do the customized perhaps instead of side by side so it is sure not to effect your dos partions but defult should work too
<andguen1> pukeko: Yes, very likely. Every partition should have a unique UUID, even if it is a virtual partition in raid.
<starcannon> iceroot, which explains why your tunneling then yeah?
<iceroot> starcannon: but remember i got a solution, so thank you but i dont need help anymore
<iceroot> starcannon: correct
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, so i should go for side by side but scare it should not affect other drive
<starcannon> iceroot no worries, i was just yacking cause theres not a lot else to do at this hour. Have fun :)
<Doc_Lappy> do you have anything you can't replace easily on you hd?
<grawity> (Besides porn.)
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, no
<Doc_Lappy> if so burn them to cd JUST IN CASE this is anytime you install a new OS
<starcannon> grawity pron is a renewable resource
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, okay
<Doc_Lappy> then I'd just install side by side
<pukeko> andguen1: ta that helps ... so uuidgen /dev/md0 , or vol_id /dev/md0 , or blkid ?
<Doc_Lappy> and do it and not worry about it, so far I've never lost data
<bullgard4> grawity: I read in http://yfrog.com: "You will be asked for your twitter username and password at next step. --  I am not affiliated to Twitter and do not intend to become affilitated to Twitter.
<BooStar> re
<praveen> Doc_Lappy, hmm but i have more than 30 GB data and not easy to take backup
<Doc_Lappy> worse that has happen it messed up grub somehow so I had to use the live cd and go in and change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<Doc_Lappy> I wouldn't worry about backing anything up that can be replaced if you have pictures or something burn them to cd or dvd
<starcannon> praveen its good to have an external drive for that purpose, or online storage.
<Doc_Lappy> which you should do anyway with such things in case of a crash
<dsdeiz> hi, what is this winbind? :-/
<Doc_Lappy> agreed starcannon
<andguen1> pukeko: To be perfectly honest, I don't use the UUIDs much, as I'm comfortable updating paths when I swap drives & partitions around. /dev/md0 should behave as a normal live partition as far as the OS is concerned, its just more complicated booting to it.
<praveen> starcannon, can you give me any site name for online storage
<phuhqueue> What command restarts the sound in ubuntu - i.e. sound is working... working.... wor... not working... still not working... command.... yey working again
<phuhqueue> default9.04 install
<phuhqueue> wait, default 8.10 install
<Doc_Lappy> then you can always retrieve the info, I just realised that awhile back on my own that you should be able to take a crashed pc and put the hd in another machine as slave to retrieve the files lol
<starcannon> praveen igoogle
<bullgard> grawity: http://tinypic.com/r/lzb6b/4
<Slurpee> how can I rename all of the files in a directory without changing the file extension...example.... jpg
<gartral> packages.medibuntu.org is unreachable...
<Slurpee> file1.jpg, file2.jpg, file3, jpg.  rename to photo1.jpg, photo2.jpg, photo3.jpg
<gartral> nvm, just took 10 mins
<starcannon> praveen for 30gb it may be worth hiring an ftp server online, I keep a lot of stuff on my webserver, mines unlimited storage, so its eay peasy for me
<Doc_Lappy> wish I would of thought about that years ago, which is why I'm fixing my dell to have my 500gig hd as master and a 160gig that was original as a slave just for backing up my website data in case my hosting fails, or music/videos that I don't want taking up my space
<praveen> starcannon, http://www.adrive.com/static/aboutus_features#storage_capacity is providing 60 GB
<starcannon> dsdeiz http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/winbind.htm
<Slurpee> rename *.jpg.  to hoto1.jpg, photo2.jpg, photo3.jpg
<starcannon> praveen better still, nice find
<Slurpee> rename *.jpg  to  photo1.jpg, photo2.jpg, photo3.jpg
<praveen> starcannon, :)
<Doc_Lappy> slurpee are you STILL on renaming all your pictures lol
<Slurpee> yes, but I am trying to build a sytem
<masquerade> haha
<gartral> praveen:  whats starcannon?
<starcannon> gartral I'm starcannon
<Slurpee> i have a ton of images all organized a differnt way. I am renaming all of them in a standard way.
<gartral> ohhh
<Doc_Lappy> I see, well organising them isn't a bad idea
<Slurpee> with these commands...I think I can rename all of them in about 15 minutes
<praveen> gartral, starcannon lol
<jrib> Slurpee: if you spent some of your time learning instead of just asking others to do it for you, this would be done already!
<masquerade> Slurpee: through filenames?
<Slurpee> yes
<starcannon> praveen: whats gartral? hehe
<Nachturnal> jrib, if you're going to respond like that to help request, please don't join this channel.
<praveen> starcannon, both are human being heheheh
<gartral> starcannon praveen ohh ha ha ha...
<starcannon> *hides*
<Doc_Lappy> jrib be nice, at least for me I spend hrs online googling and can''t find what I'm looking for or don't learn a darn thing that I can find out in 5 mins of talking to someone in chat, so go easy on him
<jrib> Nachturnal: I've been here for 2 hours and spoonfed Slurpee in the beginning.  I even explained commands to him so he could help himself.
<Slurpee> yes, I suck.
<Slurpee> this is a fact.
<Slurpee> almost 7 am...I am about to give up
<jrib> Nachturnal: he's already been given the command that does what he is asking for in fact
<Slurpee> probably be easier after some sleep
<shiznebit> i need help with karmic
<Nachturnal> jrib, Ah, I can understand your frustration, in that case.
<grawity> shiznebit: #ubuntu+1
<starcannon> Slurpee thats true, the human brain runs on sleep, and water.
<gartral> why are the update servers running so slow?
<shiznebit> thanks
<masquerade> shiznebit: whats your question?
<starcannon> lots of water makes a happy brain (don't over do, all things in moderation)
<Doc_Lappy> I have to as people all the time for help jrib, asking for help isn't that big of deal if google is the answer sometimes the right site is needed or it's not much help at all
<starcannon> gartral 9.10 beta came out on the first, the servers are slammed
<jrib> Doc_Lappy: I'm not telling him to google.  I'm telling him to ask for help understanding the commands he's been given.  He already has the answer to his question
<Doc_Lappy> oh I see jrib
<gartral> starcannon: ohh yea.. i forgot
<starcannon> gartral, don't feel bad lots have wondered ;)
<gartral> starcannon: no, the human brain runs onn sleep electrolytes and caffine.. :P
<{Onyx}> oops
<{Onyx}> trashed my linux install
<Doc_Lappy> just thought you were being hard on him, because I get annoyed by people asking simple things too and I'm just a level above a noob
<starcannon> gartral *I like muny*
<jrib> Slurpee: the command firecrotch gave you before does exactly what you just asked
<Doc_Lappy> uh oh onyx, what'd ya do
<{Onyx}> was playing with ultimate boot disk flipping around menus and trashed the mbr
<{Onyx}> after that i couldn't get sda1 to mount so i could reinstall grub
<starcannon> gartral its got lectrolights' :)
<gartral> gah... 6 mb/ps line widdled down too 200 kb/ps >.>
<Slurpee> firecrother's command - i=1; for x in *; do mv $x photo_`printf "%04d" $i`.jpg; i=$(( $i+1 )); done; - works if all the files are named "photo"
<jrib> Slurpee: no, it doesn't.  It renames all files in the directory.
<Slurpee> i need to first name all of the files "photo"?
<starcannon> gartral remember "watched pots never boil", set it and forget it, it'll finish up sometime tomorrow hehe
<jrib> Slurpee: well all files that don't begin with a '.' anyway
<gartral> starcannon: im just doing normal apt-get update then apt-get upgrade.. had 44 files at 133 mb to download..
<starcannon> gartral I sympathize with you; I guarantee that if I go get a new MMORPG to play, that the minute I finish up installing it, patch day arrives lol
<Slurpee> jrib i think i finally got it!
<blip-> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<{Onyx}> this kind of sucks. I had just migrated a bunch of stuff from failed hdd's onto that partition before I trashed it :(
<Doc_Lappy> I like that bot lol
<ortsvorsteher> !language | {Onyx}
<ubottu> {Onyx}: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slurpee> jrib - final product? - http://code.bulix.org/hf6kcm-72314
<Doc_Lappy> haha onyx you just got pwned by the bot hehe
<gartral> {Onyx}: you might be able to recover it with testdisk
<{Onyx}> i already reformated it
<gartral> {Onyx}: testdisk can read paast a fresh format
<Nachturnal> What exactly did Onyx say that warranted the language provocation? I think there are rated G movies that have worse language.
<{Onyx}> will probably be a lot less work to just reinstall
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gartral> Nachturnal: he said that losing his data sucks
<grawity> So?
<Doc_Lappy> onyx if you did have another pc you could also put it in it as a slave to recover anything important and maybe even recover the OS if you know what your doing fyi
<Nachturnal> uh oh better hang him for that
<{Onyx}> nope, no other puter except for a dead xps
<gartral> {Onyx}: whats dead in it?
<jrib> Slurpee: it's broken if you have more than 9999 files though.  Also change line 2 to a single command: rename -v 's/[() ]//g' *   .  [] creates a character class.  You should visit http://www.regular-expressions.info/
<{Onyx}> unkown, probably either mb or psu
<Doc_Lappy> I see onyxmm dead xps?  do you have the ram for them?
<Doc_Lappy> that you may want to sell
<{Onyx}> it's ddr2
<Nachturnal> Onyx, I've had very limited success with recovering data from damaged/destroyed partitions. There are some programs that will grab lots of images reliably, but I've yet to find something that seems to restore it all.
<mokmeister> Can anyone tell me if the intel graphics problems have been fixed in 9.10?
<jrib> Slurpee: you aren't running all 3 of these on the same files are you?
<Doc_Lappy> I couldn't buy hds or anything big that would cost too much to fix
<mokmeister> Downloading beta at the moment, just wondering
<ortsvorsteher> mokmeister: may you try in #ubuntu+1
<mokmeister> k, thanks
<gartral> Nachturnal: testdisc/photorec has a stable suite for forensic recovey
<{Onyx}> i'm not going to worry about it to much
<gartral> recovery*
<hannes_s> hello, how can I match a device in an udev rule, of which I only know the device node udev creates?
<{Onyx}> maybe lost some music and a bunch of pcitures i just migrated over
<Doc_Lappy> ddr2 eh, give me the specs and I may be able to sell it for you if your gonna scrap it for parts
<{Onyx}> i can go back and grab most of it
<gartral> !ot | Doc_Lappy
<ubottu> Doc_Lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<{Onyx}> i'm going to scrap it for parts for my new system.
<Nachturnal> gartral, I don't remember if I've tried that one. Does it work on all file types? Or just images?
<Doc_Lappy> I see Onyx
<dsdeiz> ps ux
<{Onyx}> 7900gtx 2gb ram x-fi xtreme music 250gb sata hdd and 2 sata odds
<dsdeiz> err, sorry
<gartral> Nachturnal: it can restore a partition yo just wiped, all of it if you havent done anything with it since you formatted (or unless you did a secure format)
<{Onyx}> i'm reinstalling as we speak
<Doc_Lappy> gartral: get a life it's still pc talk and next time just ask us nicely to talk in private if it annoys you that bad
<Doc_Lappy> and I've seen quite a bit of stuff in here off topic gartral
<ubuntu_> bbbb
<Doc_Lappy> ubuntu wb
<{Onyx}> not much i have to reinstall. mp190 printer drivers, drivers for the x-fi
<bullgard4> grawity: Ping
<{Onyx}> then all the media and flash
<Doc_Lappy> I take the install went well?
<intan> co
<grawity> ?
<jrib> Doc_Lappy: this channel's just for ubuntu support.  As you see, it gets quite busy.  That's why we ask that other talk happens in #ubuntu-offtopic (that's why it exists!).  Don't take receiving a bot factoid personally
<gartral> Doc_Lappy: theres no reason to be hostile... you were offering to sell someones stuff for them, that is as far off-topic as you can possibly get
<Doc_Lappy> I wasn't trying to be hostile by anymeans
<Slurpee> jrib: 2 commands :) - rename 'y/A-Z/a-z/' *; rename 's/[() ]//g' *
<Slurpee> i=1; for x in *; do mv $x EVENT_Name-YEAR-`printf "%05d" $i`.jpg; i=$(( $i+1 )); done;
<jrib> Slurpee: but running anything before running the last command is pretty useless
<Doc_Lappy> just saying to take the stick out of your *** when everyone here is offtopic almost except fof slurpee and ubuntu
<{Onyx}> with the parts i'm pulling from the xps i can't decide if i want to pull the pentium d 920 out of it or spend the extra 80 or so bucks to get a pentium dual core
<jrib> Slurpee: unless bash does some stupid thing with spaces (zsh doesn't)
<jrib> Doc_Lappy: I'd say what you just said qualifies as being hostile.  Just drop it.  Move off-topic talk to #ubuntu-offtopic and continue support here
<Doc_Lappy> I agree it is a busy room and agree it should have been a msg to them instead
<jrib> Doc_Lappy: thanks
<mdrewello> sers
<{Onyx}> i'm gonna hit the sack. I'll mess with this stuff tomorrow
<Doc_Lappy> jrib that was hostile because I got a hostile response that I didn't appreciate
<Doc_Lappy> sorrry for that
<Guest80158> hey guys
<Melancholic> Hello all! how could I mark ingress packets (from Internet) for each user of server? Example for egress direction: iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner user1 -j MARK --set-mask 22
<Doc_Lappy> doing it back wasn't right
<gartral> must restart for kernal updates
<Memphisto> hi, i need little help with tight vnc and win pc
<mareksanetra> Hi I just want to no if there is a seed limit on a usb modem, mine tops out at 1Mbps.
<JOSHUA__> A friend and I were troubleshooting something minor when he suggested I reinstall HAL to fix the problem.
<JOSHUA__> It did a great job of uninstalling.
<Poul|Raider> hey, anyone who are able to look at this code snippet and tell me what i have miss understood.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/284563/ the issue is at the end where i try to read the values fopr
<Poul|Raider> for some pointers, its c++
<jrib> Poul|Raider: try the ##c++ channel
<phuhqueue> Slurpee, the rename command in MSDOS was great at this, wildcard renaming, why the hell isn't there a rename command in linux?
<Poul|Raider> #c++
<phuhqueue> and don't say mv, mv isn't a rename command
<grawity> phuhqueue: Technically it is.
<Memphisto> when i try to connect with vnc i only get grey screen on my ubuntu
<grawity> phuhqueue: And Linux has 'rename', with regexen
<erUSUL> phuhqueue: mv "is" the unix rename command « mv oldname newname »
<phuhqueue> isn't there an open source implementation of dos? can someone port over the rename command?
<jrib> phuhqueue: why would anyone want it...
<grawity> phuhqueue: They did, 'rename'
<Roadmaster> hello
<Roadmaster> need help
<erUSUL> phuhqueue: freedos; and as jrib says perl comes with a powerfull  rename command
<jrib> phuhqueue: rename does more than what you described about the dos command
<Roadmaster> I installed firefox 3.5 in my ubuntu 8.04 lts and now I can't open it
<kisuke> Roadmaster:  how did you instal it?
<[x]sodium[x]> hey can i got job in linux ?
<Roadmaster> by ubuntzilla
<erUSUL> !ot | [x]sodium[x]
<ubottu> [x]sodium[x]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SquirrelMan> A friend and I were troubleshooting a minor problem, when he suggested I reinstall HAL.
<SquirrelMan> Well, the uninstall worked great.
<Memphisto> anyone who can help me with vnc?
<[x]sodium[x]> !ot | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kisuke> Roadmaster:  try runing synaptic and search firefox
<SquirrelMan> When I try to reinstall, however, it errors:
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], please dont do that
<[x]sodium[x]> lol its a good fun
<[fade]> who has msn ?
<hittt> Roadmaster: /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode
<[x]sodium[x]> why u ppl are not enjoying
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], this is not the chat channel; #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<[x]sodium[x]> ok :(
<[x]sodium[x]> badluck
<SquirrelMan> Failed to fetch http://us/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main... Could not resolve us.ubuntu.com
<edgar_> anyone available for some help >?
<bazhang> SquirrelMan, a common complaint due to overloaded servers (karmic beta release)
<erUSUL> !ask | edgar_
<ubottu> edgar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Roadmaster> I tryed to run the command mentioned and gives the following error:
<Roadmaster> /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode
<Roadmaster> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SquirrelMan> Which means to me internet is totalled and I need to install by some other method
<[x]sodium[x]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edgar_> i have just installed INN server on my ubuntu 9.04 server but unsure how to configure it
<edgar_> any experienced users here >?
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], did you have a support question?
<mareksanetra> Hi I just want to no if there is a seed limit on a usb modem mine tops out at 1Mbps. if there is how do i fix it.
<Roadmaster> I tried to go back by reinstallinf firefox but did not worked
<Memphisto> is it always ip:0 at the end when i tried to connect to linux pc? (while using tightvnc)
<chris0626891> What's a good wireless card for under $20 that runs on Linux flawlessly?  (Newegg?)
<erUSUL> mareksanetra: adsl ? maybe that's the speeed it negotiated for some reason ?
<Graf_Zahl> look after tp-link
<edgar_> is there some dutch irc server support for ubuntu >?
<Graf_Zahl> ;)
<SquirrelMan> I've downloaded hal and moved it to a USB stick
<erUSUL> !hcl | chris0626891
<ubottu> chris0626891: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<[x]sodium[x]> hello can i change pup file into deb ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-nl edgar_
<Doc_Lappy> mareksanetra: what are you using it for a torrent client?  if so there's usually an limit in options or preferences for upload and download limits if that's what you mean
<Graf_Zahl> i have one in my pc it works fine out of the box
<mareksanetra> i not shure but on windows it goes fater.
<majnoon> ok when i was goofing with debian ,they had a program that would find the best apt-get mirrors for you (i do NOT remember what it was called) is there any thing similar for ubuntu ??
<[x]sodium[x]> hello can i change pup file into deb ?
<mareksanetra> and i want to use ubuntu
<erUSUL> majnoon: yes in system>Preferences>Software Sources
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], a pup file? from puppy linux?
<SquirrelMan> Can anyone tell me how to mount it?
<[x]sodium[x]> yup from puppy linux :P
<Memphisto> how come that remote desktop in linux have to be so difficult?
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], what package
<pukeko> mdadm, two disks.. do i partition, make the raid and then mkfs on the raid or mkfs on each disk then assemble the array ?
<Doc_Lappy> lol Memhpisto
<[x]sodium[x]> pupdialup
<erUSUL> pukeko: the former
<Boohbah> majnoon: netselect-apt
<Boohbah> majnoon: everything debian is also ubuntu
<Memphisto> Doc_Lappy i connect more easy between win pc's than win to linux
<[x]sodium[x]> i am using 7.10
<mareksanetra> http speed test.
<bazhang> [x]sodium[x], there should be something similar in ubuntu repos; is this for using dialup modem?
<majnoon> that sounds like it it would test the connections for you and etc
<[x]sodium[x]> :( i cant use gnome ppp
<pukeko> erUSUL: ta ... sbean a while since ive done this .. i think that got me last time too
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  synaptic has the feature in its repo manage settings
<[x]sodium[x]> :( i am using ubuntu 7.10
<Doc_Lappy> well win to linux should be more difficult being different OSs
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto [x]sodium[x] check this
<erUSUL> pukeko: no problem
<majnoon> where it TESTS the connection ??
<[x]sodium[x]> :( lemme see
<Boohbah> [x]sodium[x]: why don't you upgrade?
<edgar_> is there some dutch irc channer for ubuntu server anyone knows about
<majnoon> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Dr_Willis> majnoon:  yes.. it said 'testing 325 servers' here.. then came back with the fastest one
<Doc_Lappy> I would think sending the info and receiving it would be more difficult
<Boohbah> majnoon: i don't know, try it
<edgar_> thnx
<majnoon> ok
<Memphisto> Doc_Lappy I want to connect to my ubuntu (used as server) with "normal" desktop
<Roadmaster> Firefox its not working :(
<[x]sodium[x]> :( i have low bandwith
<erUSUL> edgar_:  #ubuntu-nl
<[x]sodium[x]> :( i can't upgrade it
<Boohbah> edgar_: /join #ubuntu-server
<[x]sodium[x]> :( bad luck again :((
<majnoon> installed ubuntu on a new computer (new for me anyway) some of the stuff downloading at like 25Kb at times
<Boohbah> !slow | majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Doc_Lappy> ah I see well I haven't had much luck with that in the past, my friend how ever hooked his winxp to my ubuntu to upload songs within 2 minutes and was going fast
<majnoon> THAT explains a LOT :)
<Doc_Lappy> we did it thru wired connexion though not wireless
<SquirrelMan> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Memphisto> dang, this is irritating
<[x]sodium[x]> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<majnoon> on AVERAGE though on releases how long does that last ?
<Doc_Lappy> I also have been given a wired thing for transfering files that I don't know how to use yet
<[x]sodium[x]> lolz
<Boohbah> [x]sodium[x]: have you considered buying a CD from canonical?
<[x]sodium[x]> no tell me more about it
<Doc_Lappy> memphisto have you thought about just dling putty on the windoze machine and sshing to it?
<Boohbah> !buy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buy
<[x]sodium[x]> lolz
<Doc_Lappy> or is that not what your wanting
<Memphisto> i want to see normal desktop from my ubuntu pc on my win if you understand :)
<majnoon> found it :)
<Boohbah> [x]sodium[x]: http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17&osCsid=60b1a01b1077ba86f0ebb4780119c3b3
<Doc_Lappy> I see memphisto, which is understandable but really should probably use a wired connection for that
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  VNC, or ximing can let you do that.
<Doc_Lappy> although someone here maybe able to help ya do it
<Doc_Lappy> there ya go the other dr knows
<Memphisto> i'm using cable
<erUSUL> |shipit | [x]sodium[x]
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis using tightvnc
<erUSUL> !shipit | [x]sodium[x]
<ubottu> [x]sodium[x]: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  you will proberly want to ssh tunnle your vnc connection
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Memphisto> i can connect, but only get grey screen, not the "normal" desktop
<abhilashm86> how many updgraded to 9.10? well is it safe to do so?
<Xaifas> I just downlaoded Ubuntu 9.4 or something from ubuntu page, burned the iso to disc, installed it, done installing -> booted on linux, then I got all the updates , installed them again AND NOW when the boot menu comes up i get to chose to what ubuntu version to boot? how i remove one version i mean i just installed new updates and another boot option appeared
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  you HAVE to configure yoru vnc server to tell it what desktop to actually run. by default its proberly running twm or somthing.
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  tightvnc does not share the 'current' desktop; it spawns its own desktop  'hidden'
<Memphisto> yeah, think it's something with too many screens?
<krzd> hi, i wanted to start an installation script of an program, but it returns following error: ./xtensoftphone: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I have tried to install the libstdc++5 package from the debian lennys repos, but the error does not disappear
<krzd> what can i do?
<pdelgallego> hi, is possible to split the terminal window in 2 or more areas?
<Memphisto> my ubuntu pc ip and :0 at the end?
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis pm?
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  last i checked the vncervers defauled to running twm and twm wasent even ionstalled by default
<erUSUL> pdelgallego: terminator can do that if the gnome-terminal tabs are not enough
<majnoon> Dr_Willis, though the net is really wierd as a test once did a download of a file from 2 different servers ,one across the same town i was in and from a server in china ,the chinese one was 5 times faster ,so you NEVER know
<pdelgallego> erUSUL, thx, Im gonna check it
<Doc_Lappy> yeah pdelgallego I just use tabs myself but there's other ways
<Memphisto> brb
<pdelgallego> Doc_Lappy, what ways? I'm use to split the frame in emacs into several areas. I feel like an old grumpy when I need to go out of emacs.
<ximusic> I tried to clean up my hd by removing open office and get rid of all the kde packeges. But after removing I only gained some kb and "draw" and "formular" are still in the main menu. If I click their icons the oo screen appears, but the programs dont start. How can I remove oo completely?
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  seems the default tightvnc server runs your users .vnc/xstartup that launches '/etc/X11/Xsession' you could change that to be 'gnome-session' if you always wantee gnome.
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  but you would be better off running a real light window manager - like icewm, or jwm, or flwm
<enthdegree> how do I make my own shortcuts for dmenu?
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  tightvnc server did launch gnome for me just now by default. but i am on 9.10 at the moment.
<wrapster> i have a vm running ubuntu on it and it had a dhcp acquired IP but that changed today and now when i try to ssh from the host machine this is what i get http://pastie.org/640375
<enthdegree> Drat, wrong channel, srry. :P
<wrapster> how do i resolve it now?
<Xaifas> why do i get 6 choices to boot on ubuntu if i installed it only 1 time, 2 generic, 2 recovery and 2 mem test something, 3 with a version 3 with other version .. all i did is installed new updates
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis can i pm you?
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  remove the offending key. or remove the .ssh/known_hosts file
<wrapster> remove the file itself? :)
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  thas how i normally do it. ( a little extreme, but i only have 3 pc's on the lan)
<jrib> Xaifas: you get one for each kernel you have installed.  It's a good idea to keep at least one old kernel around
<Dr_Willis> it will get remade  when you next connect
<JNSamuel> erm. why does ubuntu make further releases and after a couple of month they stop submitting updates to the archives. Even though the releases are basically the same as the ones before?
<Dr_Willis> Offending key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:3
<Dr_Willis> that says key #3 is the one thats it dont like
<Xaifas> yeah but when ever i will ge tnew update il get a new boot entry jrib
<jrib> !sru | JNSamuel
<ubottu> JNSamuel: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Xaifas> and if i want to remove how i doit?
<Dr_Willis> Memphisto:  i like to keep it in here. I may have to leave at any time also.
<wrapster> ok done.. is there a clean way however
<jrib> Xaifas: only when you get a new kernel.  Remove the corresponding linux-image-* package if you don't want the old kernel (don't remove the kernel you use!)
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis ok
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  ive never noticed.. thers books written on using SSH :) it may mention better ways in them
<gabriel> Hi everyone
<Memphisto> I've got this ok before, but it's a long time ago :)
<Dr_Willis> wrapster:  i just remove the whole file normally :) and reconnect
<JNSamuel> jrib: I guess not all updates are stopped? I thought the release would become obsolete/useless after a few months
<Xaifas> and where do i find that corresponding linux image thing .. new to linux :p
<gabriel> I have a little problem: I cant access 192.168.1.1 for my linksys wrt54gs router
<jrib> JNSamuel: security issues and major bugs are fixed
<hittt> gabriel: are you sure the router ip is 192.168.1.1?
<Memphisto> gabriel maybe 0.1 ?
<wifi> bima
<gabriel> thats the problem, in windows it doesnt show up my router but in ubuntu it does, and another thing: I have a motorola sbg900 modem (wireless), could this be the problem?
<grobda24> Hello. I am getting ATA errors with my real time kernel ... http://pastebin.com/m4066082b ... I think I'm using the sata_nv module which is included with the rt kernel so I can't work out why there woud be a problem. any help appreciated.
<ubuntistas> does anybody has idea how can i open the log file in amsn?
<cabaro> gabriel: have you tried resetting your router (probably has a hole for a pin or something)
<gabriel> I tried that and nothing, I would like to know how to check the connections from terminal, something like ipconfig on windows
<cabaro> gabriel are you using usb to connect to your router or rj45?
<gabriel> rj45
<cabaro> are you getting an ip from dhcp?
<gabriel> I have a motorola sbg 900 cable modem, this one works as a cable modem and router, and I also have the linksys wrt54gs wireless router, could this be the problem?
<cabaro> do you have NAT on
<gabriel> I know how to check the connections with ipconfig in windows, but how can I do that on ubuntu?
<cabaro> ifconffig
<cabaro> ifconfig
<Boohbah> ifconfig
<gabriel> thanks
<Dr_Willis> :)
<gabriel> let me check right now
<gabriel> Im going to paste the results with pastebin now
<cabaro> i've had the exact same modem with no problems
<ubuntistas> kamia idea pos anoigo log file tou amsn? diladi ti ora bika kai vgika?
<sinan> my cron jobs aren't running, any suggestions as to how to proceed with diagnosis?
<ubuntistas> does anybody has idea how can i open the log file in amsn?
<cabaro> just type the ip addresss part
<icwiener> Hi, I have a problem. I put a new graphics card into my computer and now the monitor does not like the default X resolution. It ony shows some firmware info box. Since the resolution and stuff is configured automatically, how can I tell ubuntu to try other resolutions?
<MonkeySilent> why do i have two partitions which start on the same block and end on different blocks it is /
<cabaro> and gw
<MonkeySilent> i dont seem to have a seperate home which i want to do
<NoobIsInGame> #ubuntu-pl
<gabriel> here is my pastebin after ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/d381ce9fc
<cabaro> one second...
<gabriel> ok
<cabaro> try 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.0.100
<cabaro> for router
<gabriel> ok, im going to try right now, please wait a sec
<cabaro> try command route
<gabriel> the first one opens up my motorola configuration
<gabriel> the second one does nothing
<cabaro> and which one you're trying to connect?
<Travis43> is there a way to automatically switch programs like pidgin between using a proxy and not? (e.g. when I am away and ssh tunneling home, vs when I am home)
<gabriel> when I type route it appears as ip adress 192.168.0.1
<ubuntistas> does anybody has idea how can i open the log file in amsn?
<cabaro> thats your gateway and the ip of your router
<Segaja> hi, how can i enable mouse scrolling in man pages?
<gabriel> and it also appears 192.168.0.0 as wlan0
<cabaro> thats the whole 192.168.0 network
<grawity> Segaja: It depends on the terminal emulator that you use. In gnome-terminal, it should be already working. Are you using 'screen'?
<Segaja> grawity: i use urxvt
<cabaro> your private network
<gabriel> If I change the modem to a cable modem without wireless router, will my linksys router be recognized?
<erUSUL> Segaja: read them via System>Help ? or another gui man page viewer
<cabaro> gabriel: and the original problem was? i kinda jumped in in the middle
<Xaifas> how do i remove the corresponding linux-image-* packag of an certain ubuntu kernel version ?
<erUSUL> !software | Xaifas
<ubottu> Xaifas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<gabriel> the problem is that I cannot enter the configuration for the linksys router so I can password protect my wireless connection
<Segaja> erUSUL: no, i type in the urxvt: man mount
<Xaifas> txs
<ubuntistas> does anybody has idea how can i open the log file in amsn?
<Segaja> or what ever i want to read
<Xaifas> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<grawity> Segaja: I'm not sure if rxvt supports mousewheel.
<cabaro> does the linksys have rj45 ports?
<gabriel> yeah
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed the man pages working with the mouse wheel.. manb uses the more or less pager.. lets eee
<erUSUL> Segaja: well it is not possible to add scroll well support to less (the default man page viewer) afaik
<Dr_Willis> wow it does work. :)
<gabriel> And it connects on ubuntu
<Segaja> grawity: a friend of mine told me i could enable it. he talked about something like terminfo or something like that
<cabaro> disconnect your lan cable from motorola and connect it straight to linksysy
<grawity> Segaja: you might try http://www.mail-archive.com/materm-usage@lists.sourceforge.net/msg00147.html
<gabriel> but I cannot enter the configuration for the linksys router
<cabaro> should give you a proper ip for that lan
<grawity> Segaja: But it isn't anything terminfo-related, it's purely a urxvt thing.
<GuBaaMak> hello, can I use 64bits ubuntu for core 2 duo e6750?
<cabaro> then use ifconfig and route to check the ip of linksys
<gabriel> it is connected that way
<cabaro> then connect
<grawity> GuBaaMak: Yes.
<adi1> hi all. anyone know how to convert a .vob file in divx?
<cabaro> it's a workaround, not perfect, i know
<grawity> adi1: Use ffmpeg.
<Segaja> grawity: okay, i will read the link you postet. thanks
<GuBaaMak> grawity: thanks, the 64bits cd is with -amd, i can use that right?
<adi1> does this convert .vob in divx?
<MonkeySilent> is it a good idea to move home to reiser4 if i want some speed?
<hittt> grawity? may i pm you for a little?
<cabaro> of, so you are already connected with rj45 to linksys?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: Segaja indeed it works... never tried before ;)
<adi1> i need a app with a gui
<grawity> GuBaaMak: Core 2 Duo is "amd64", yes.
<grawity> hittt: Sure
<GuBaaMak> grawity: thank you very much.
<gabriel> the rj45 is connected from the motorola modem to the linksys router
<majnoon> ok nappy time
<majnoon> MAJOR installing :)
<Segaja> erUSUL: what do you mean?
<gabriel> when I do the route command it still appears 192.168.0.1
<grawity> adi1: ffmpeg -vcodec mpeg4 -f avi -i file.vob file.avi
<cabaro> yes, but are you connected directly from your computer to linksys?
<adi1> grawity : thanks
<cabaro> i think you must be connected to motorola?
<gabriel> right now im connected to motorola
<cabaro> do you have a spare laptop?
<inspire`> hello folks
<grawity> adi1: Ah, forgot -acodec libmp3lame
<cabaro> to connect directly to linksys
<gabriel> I have a laptop but with no wireless adapter
<gabriel> it has rj45
<Travis-43> is there any way to automatically switch my network connections over to a proxy in ubuntu?  sometimes I connect via a tunnel, and I don't want to have to go in and manually change all programs like pidgin to tell them to use or not use a proxy
<adi1> grawity | so i should install ffmpeg from synaptic and that will do...?
<Arcade1> hello
<cabaro> gabriel, private chat? ok
<grawity> Travis-43: Most Linux programs support global proxy settings... is it a HTTP or SOCKS proxy?
<agata> hi
<gartral> grawity: it can do either
<ubuntistas> does anybody has idea how can i open the log file in amsn?
<BohemianArcade> I am looking for some help,
<grobda24> Hello. I am getting ATA errors with my real time kernel ... http://pastebin.com/m4066082b ... I think I'm using the sata_nv module which is included with the rt kernel so I can't work out why there woud be a problem. any help appreciated.
<inspire`> Travis-43, go to the network proxy tool in preference
<BohemianArcade> is anyone on here experienced enough to talk to me about dual-booting Ubuntu with Windows Vista?
<Travis-43> grawity, it's a socks proxy.
<inspire`> u can apply it system wide from there
<Segaja> grawity: where do i have to put this code?
<BohemianArcade> I really need the help lol
<grawity> Segaja: ~/.Xresources
<grawity> Segaja: Then run xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources
<Travis-43> inspire`, ah I see, that's  not too inconvenient, thanks
<Segaja> BohemianArcade: should be somewhat easy with grub
<BohemianArcade> ok
<Segaja> grawity: is .Xdefaults fine, too?
<inspire`> yw
<grawity> Segaja: Both are fine if you load them manually...
<smee2> hello.  i'm having trouble seeing the output from a c program (using OpenGL and freeglut).  I only get partial output, but with no actual window displayed.  http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1593/screenshotqk.png  does anyone know what it might be?
<majnoon> synaptic saying about 5 hours :(
<grawity> Segaja: But Ubuntu's GDM (the session manager thing) is supposed to load one of them automatically on login, and I don't know which.
<inspire`> i spent 2 days trying to get a handle of a decent dual boot, ima try a win7/ubuntu later
<MrDeathless> anyone in here knows how to add a user list to xchat? On Windows its there by default, on ubuntu I cannot find an option...
<prof87> hi at all
<Segaja> grawity: problem is i don't use gnome, but i know how to load it and my .Xdefaults is loaded on login
<ziroday> MrDeathless: pull the side pane out
<inspire`> anyway, i got mostly graphic issues ... i wrecken its the drivers ... i can't do full screen on web flashplayers and other stream plugins are problematic
<Dr_Willis> MrDeathless:  ive seen in xchat where the list on the right side. gets 'moved' real far to the right. where you dont actually see it. Its resized to be real tiny.
<adi1> grawity | i installed ffmpeg from synaptic but i cant find enywhere
<adi1> is this a gui app?
<Dr_Willis> MrDeathless:  move the mouse over there and look for the  <---> type arrows
<grawity> adi1: Accessories --> Terminal.
<prof87> i have a problem with my webcam on amns when i configure farsight!!how can resolve?before farsight web work corretly
<vinc> hello. When I click on some links, displayed for example in the terminal or in xchat, I get presented this error: "Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory)".. How can i fix this? I mean, which file should I change to state that firefox's path is /usr/bin/firefox?
<Segaja> hm, it doesn't work
<adi1> oh it's not a gui app?
<ziroday> vinc: did you attempt installing firefox from any sort of scripts, an *matix or any firefox alternatives?
<MrDeathless> ah, ok, now I can view the userlist
<MrDeathless> but is there a way to add it to the right?
<adi1> grawity | i dont know how to work it from terminal
<ziroday> vinc: err firefox based alternatives
<vinc> ziroday: yes
<Dr_Willis> vinc:  xchat has settings in its url handler/settings  for some oddreason it has  not been set propelry by default  in many releases
<ziroday> vinc: what did you do
<grawity> adi1: I already gave you the command.
<grawity> adi1: You can try avidemux, I think it has a GUI.
<Halitech> adi1, man ffmpeg will have the options and instructions on using it
<ziroday> Dr_Willis: its not just x-chat. Default browser is set to /opt/firefox
<prof87> i have a problem with my webcam on amns when i configure farsight!!how can resolve?before farsight web work corretly
<inspire`> anyone got an idea
<Dr_Willis> ziroday:  thats. odd....
<Freeaqingme> Is Karmic ready to use in non-critical environments ?
<inspire`> some proprietary drivers or smtn that im missing
<Niklas_E> is theer any way to check which device is the pan (useing bluetooth) and want it to get a dhcp adress
<adi1> ok i should go back to that command
<Dr_Willis> Freeaqingme:  its in beta 1. so try it if you want. :)
<ziroday> Dr_Willis: no, he used some nasty script which attempted to install firefox in /opt
<ciro> ciao
<Dr_Willis> ziroday:  ewww....
<ciro> qualcuno italiano?
<grawity> adi1: But this is Linux, and everything's based on command-line programs.
<vinc> ziroday: i used ubuntuzilla, if I recall. It actually installed firefox 3.5 in /opt/firefox, but after some time I deleted it
<grawity> Ubuntuzilla isn't nasty.
<vinc> ciro: #ubuntu-it
<Segaja> grawity: any idea, why it doesn't work properly?
<adi1> yeah ok :)
<ciro> vinc come si va
<Dr_Willis> it just dosent have a proper Uninstall feature?
<ciro> e la prima volta
<ziroday> vinc: well I'm sure you understand the whole "don't use nasty scripts from the internet" speech :). Go to System > Preferences > Preffered Applications, what is set for browser?
<erUSUL> !it | ciro
<ubottu> ciro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Does dpkg -r not count as "proper Uninstall feature" now?
<Dr_Willis> grawity:   that wouldent make it a 'script' then would it? or is there some missing facts here.
<vinc> ziroday: you rule
<grawity> Dr_Willis: Hmm. I don't remember exactly now.
<[x]sodium[x]> !xbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbuntu
<ziroday> vinc: cookies can be sent to my home address :)
<[x]sodium[x]> rofl
<mrwes> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_Willis> !cake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<mrwes> :)
<grawity> Dr_Willis: But I do know that it has an uninstaller, some or other
<mrwes> !ice cream
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice cream
<prof87> i have a problem with my webcam on amns when i configure farsight!!how can resolve?before farsight web work corretly
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu please
<[x]sodium[x]> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<[x]sodium[x]> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<ziroday> !msgthebot > [x]sodium[x]
<ubottu> [x]sodium[x], please see my private message
<unimatrix9> hi there
<MFreeNet_> hi
<unimatrix9> any one know how to setup teleconferincing with telepathy , and farsight
<[x]sodium[x]> !msgthebot ziroday
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unimatrix9> is there any fronten gui
<unimatrix9> !teleconferencing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unimatrix9> !farsight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about farsight
<unimatrix9> hmm
<dynamite> hey guys, for some reason i dont have a .viminfo file in my ~/ directory. Does anyone have any ideas why or how I can find it? I tried doing find on ~/ but no luck
<grawity> dynamite: Try :help 'viminfo' in vim.
<chrizthop> help pls hmm i dont khow how to enable webcam using kopete
<GyrlGeek> Good morning room.  I tried to install KDE and when I logged in, it appeared KDE and Gnome were having a battle for my desktop.
<dynamite> grawity: says not available when compiled w/o +viminfo feature
<grawity> dynamite: vim --version | grep +viminfo
<dynamite> The program 'vim' can be found in the following packages:
<dynamite>  * vim
<dynamite>  * vim-gnome
<dynamite>  * vim-tiny
<dynamite>  * vim-gtk
<FloodBot3> dynamite: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dynamite>  * vim-nox
<chrizthop> help pls hmm how to enable webcam using kopete
<dynamite> oop
<dynamite> didnt know it c/p everything :(
<GyrlGeek> how to install KDE over Gnome?
<dynamite> apparentally i only have vi then..
<bazhang> GyrlGeek, the package kubuntu-desktop
<dynamite> right
<chrizthop> is there anyone here use kopete ?
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Niklas_E> anyknow know how to install the scripts in /etc/bluetooth/pan/dev-up seems to be missing it
<fxfitz> Does anyone know of a GOOD tutorial for installing and setting up an OpenVPN server?
<GyrlGeek> I tried to install it, but when I restarted it seem to show both gnome and kde
<shearn89> hey guys, i have wireless trouble - i followed the ndiswrapper guide for my card (netgear wg311), but now even though ndiswrapper says the card is present and loaded, it doesn't show up in iwconfig... any ideas?
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, with both desktop environments installed, you will see the apps for both in your menu
<GyrlGeek> How do I disable Gnome so I can try KDE?
<fxfitz> GyrlGeek, I believe someone already answered you.
<GyrlGeek> I'm not sure I want KDE exclusively, just wanna try it out.
<bazhang> GyrlGeek, you select in the login window
<_boom_> quit
<_boom_> sry
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, when you start up and get to the log in screen, click on sessions and selct KDE
<phuhqueue> Anyone else get really fusking freaked out by facebook's suggestions? You know, not that I think it is magic, I know how it works - it is dishonest though - they compile from people's whose email you are in, and people in yours (if you are stupid enough to let them connect) i setup a second account, with my name, took it off search listings, used a fresh email, yet STILL, the cousin of a friend of mine came up on that list, which means she must have sea
<phuhqueue> rched for my name, and there was so little data to use to produce a suggestion, that one event placed her there.
<phuhqueue> weird, right?
<GyrlGeek> I'm saying I did that.  Selected sessions, KDE and when it logged in I could see both desktops
<phuhqueue> AND I wasn't on search listings
<bazhang> phuhqueue, what does this have to with ubuntu
<grawity> phuhqueue: I think it works like this: people show up if they're friends of someone in your friend list.
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, what do you mean you could see both desktops?
<shearn89> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<phuhqueue> bazhang, OMJ wrong channel! I mean to type this into ##javascript
<phuhqueue> grawity, I know, but I only added one friend (just to get the ball rolling) and this person 100% isn't on that list
<shearn89> Anyone good with wireless? ndiswrapper trouble, specifically
<phuhqueue> on my other accounts, I get a lot of 'friends of friends' suggestions. don't worry grawity, just idle chat because I want to crush facebook
<GyrlGeek> I could see KDE (blue) and Gnome (brown).  Gnome kept coming back in, but KDE would flash over it ....it ws very weird
<bazhang> phuhqueue, please take this elsewhere thanks
<GyrlGeek> my question is though, if I install KDE and select it in session, should that automatically disable Gnome?
<shearn89> GyrlGeek: yes
<ounis> sure
<GyrlGeek> I must have messed up the install.
<bazhang> GyrlGeek, please provide a screenshot
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, yes it should only load the kde desktop but it will have apps from both listed in your menu
<bazhang> !imagebin | GyrlGeek
<ubottu> GyrlGeek: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<GyrlGeek> I reinstalled this morning, it's just a netbook
<Halitech> GyrlGeek, do you have compiz enabled? maybe its holding stuff and causing the issue
<GyrlGeek> I'll try KDE again later and come back if I have the same issue.  Advantage to using KDE over Gnome?
<GyrlGeek> What is compiz?
<Halitech> !compiz | GyrlGeek
<ubottu> GyrlGeek: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<ounis> does some one tried sugar
<bazhang> ounis, that is offtopic for here
<ounis> what is the topic
<chrizthop> guys ahm what is the best Virtualmachine???
<chrizthop> in ubuntu
<bazhang> Ubuntu support ounis
<ounis> i want support
<grawity> chrizthop: VirtualBox
<ounis> because it won't load
<GyrlGeek> thanks. I'm gonna grab some breakfast and get back at it later, thanks again for the help!
<Boohbah> chrizthop: that depends on your needs. for desktops, virtualbox is good
<bazhang> ounis, then get help from sugar / olpc forums NOT here
<cabaro> chriztop: Virtualbox is good for lightweight virtualization
<melknix> hi
<chrizthop> hmm i use virtual box but the audio is really poor
<ounis> but i want to use it on my pc running ubuntu
<bazhang> ounis, then install the package sugar from the repos
<cabaro> chrizthop: is your computer fast enough?
<ounis> i did
<ounis> but it won't load
<smee2> i'm having trouble seeing the output from a c program (using OpenGL and freeglut).  I only get partial output, but with no actual window displayed.  http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/1593/screenshotqk.png  does anyone know what it might be?
<cabaro> chrizthop: are you running ubuntu as host?
<chrizthop> hmm not much cabaro
<bazhang> ounis, give us some details; it wont load is too sparse
<melknix> i've installed backtrack4, and i have a problem with xorg. the file don't have any resolution or monitor written. there is a command that reconfigure xorg with atodetection mode?
<chrizthop> yes cabaro
<ounis> it gives me an error that my session standed less than 10 seconds
<bazhang> melknix, #remote-exploit for bt4 support
<melknix> the problem is on xorg
<cabaro> chrizthop: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<melknix> ok i'll go there bye and thanks
<chrizthop> Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz
<chrizthop> 1 gb ram
<cabaro> chrizthop: that should be enough to run at least one virtual computer, is your hos ubuntu?
<an0nmat1r> wow
<cabaro> host
<chrizthop> yes cabaro
<cabaro> ok, one sec
<chrizthop> ahm i am dual boot w/ xp and ubuntu
<cabaro> chrizthop: what os is your client?
<ounis> sugar shows a message
<ounis> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of disk space
<chrizthop> xp
<ounis> then quit
<Briffy> Hey guys, I picked up an Asus EeePC 1101HA netbook today and, naturally, decided to put Ubuntu on it. Decided to give the new beta a go but everytime I try to run the installation, I get as far as "setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe" and then nothing happens. Is there a way around this or am I better of just going with a stable release?
<chrizthop> cabaro: XP SP3
<bazhang> Briffy, #ubuntu+1 for karmic support
<Briffy> Thanks bazhang. :)
<cabaro> chrizthop: have you installed the extensions? (virtualbox drivers) in your client?
<Boohbah> Briffy: the eeepc's are very particular about their power management
<bazhang> ounis, are you out of disk space perchance?
<ounis> sure not
<chrizthop> cabaro: hmm virtual box driver??
<chrizthop> i use VirtualBox v. 3
<cabaro> chrizthop: if i recall.. once you have your client os running, select from virtualbox menus to install client extensions. it should mount a cd drive to your client os for drivers
<bazhang> ounis, please keep it in channel; I've not used sugar before; what other packages did you install with it? if you are not out of disk space then sounds like something went wrong with the install
<chrizthop> ok thanks cabaro
<JImmyBonzai> thank god im here, ive been spending all day on an annoying problem
<cabaro> chrizthop: tell us, if it worked
<ounis> no just xwindow crashes
<ounis> i installed no other packages
<nutterpc> JImmyBonzai, I been spending the day debugginhg, lol, I know the feeling
<raven> hello. vncviewer only gives me the first frame, then it freezes but the control works - what can i do?
<Halitech> JImmyBonzai, what problem are you having?
<JImmyBonzai> i installed linux incorrectly on a seperatye paretition from my nfts windows xp partition, but it seems to have screwed up my windows partition, i even formtted a seperate hard dri, copied ALL the xp file s across, disconnect all other drives, used recovery console to fixboot then fixmbr and im nowhere, could it be to do with permissions of files? badly need my old install working.....
<cabaro> raven: start vncviewer in a terminal to see any error messages
<chrizthop> cabaro: there is no menu that said to install client extensions
<raven> cabaro i just saw that the problem also appears with the ubuntu-viewer... what could be wrong on the server?
<Halitech> JImmyBonzai, ok, lots of info but not what the issue is, does windows not boot anymore? does windows work and you can't boot ubuntu?
<JImmyBonzai> so the windows partition is back on the same drive it was, new partiton, same files, with fixboot and fixmbr done......do i need to somehow get files permissions back to windows default?
<JImmyBonzai> ive scrapped ubuntu in order to get xp back, XP will nbot boot, boot.ini seems fine
<jrib> JImmyBonzai: ##windows for windows help
<Halitech> JImmyBonzai, did you just copy the files to another drive then format and copy them back?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1095397.html ounis
<JImmyBonzai> again, im suspecting the files permissions have sxomething to do with it im not sure why
<JImmyBonzai> exactly halitech
<JImmyBonzai> thats what i donw
<JImmyBonzai> e
<ounis> thank you bazhang
<JImmyBonzai> copied files to another drive, repartiti0oned oprignal then copied back across, usedf recovery console for the fix booot sand fixmbr, no joy
<Halitech> JImmyBonzai, then there's your issue, unfortunately this is the Ubuntu support channel, not windows (but from what I've seen, just copying files into place doesn't work)
<JImmyBonzai> sure, u need to sort the boot sector via recoveryu console? i done that
<JImmyBonzai> and fixmbr
<JImmyBonzai> boot.ini is correwct, what am i dowing wrong?
<raven> cabaro http://pastebin.com/d480f3d7a
<JImmyBonzai> what permissions should i set all original files to in linux? im using puppy and ubuntu
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: using windows tools is doing it wrong
<JImmyBonzai> permissions for xp i mean
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: you don't need to change permissions
<JImmyBonzai> for re-writing mbr for an xp drive using windows is wrong?
<bazhang> JImmyBonzai, this is a windows question. ##windows for support not here, thanks
<Boohbah> it will overwrite grub
<Halitech> !windows | JImmyBonzai
<ubottu> JImmyBonzai: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: and if that's what you want to do, it has nothing to do with ubuntu
<JImmyBonzai> i want to use linux
<JImmyBonzai> tio repair
<JImmyBonzai> thats why i want to learn linux
<JImmyBonzai> im aware it can be awesome for even windows repair
<JImmyBonzai> so how i do it in linux ?
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: have you installed ubuntu?
<JImmyBonzai> no using live disk
<Boohbah> what is your goal?
<Boohbah> to boot windows, or to install ubuntu?
<vatts> how to synchronise some folder(s) from \\remotecomp(win box) to my ubuntu box, if NOT files from remotebox in ubuntu box, copy it, if they are, abort everything else?
<JImmyBonzai> to get my oriniginal xp partition working  and then install ubuntu on a seperate drive
<vatts> ie, if file on winbox and not on ubox, copy from winbox to ubox, else, pas.
<JImmyBonzai> that is my goal
<vatts> pass**
<grawity> vatts: rsync
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: if your xp partition is the first partition on the first drive then grub will overwrite the ntloader
<JImmyBonzai> i need xp working again forst, what tools in linux can i use for the drive to be picked up? as i say i tried windoes se3tup cd recovery tool and fixboot \fixmbr, still no boot
<JImmyBonzai> using 2 drives now
<vatts> grawity: isn't rsync from box TO remotebox?
<JImmyBonzai> got a fresh drive for ubuntu
<JImmyBonzai> i badly need to get into my windows first
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: recommend windows tools to fix your windows problem, /join ##windows
<scunizi> JImmyBonzai: what happens when you try to boot windows?
<vatts> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<grawity> vatts: rsync can work in any direction, including local-only.
<JImmyBonzai> nothing
<JImmyBonzai> dosent give error of ntloadr or anything
<scunizi> JImmyBonzai: no errors at all.. ? just emptyness?  have you checked the boot order in the bios
<JImmyBonzai> when i do fixmbr in console it does complain about partition table but its a brand new format, only ufiles are sa,e
<JImmyBonzai> same*
<JImmyBonzai> which made me think [ermisssions
<JImmyBonzai> sure i even choose drive manually
<Boohbah> JImmyBonzai: the master boot record is not a standard filesystem, it has no notion of 'permissions'
<scunizi> JImmyBonzai: can you boot to the ubuntu live cd and look at the drive? is there data there?
<JImmyBonzai> yes, defo, everyting looks as it should
<raven> cabaro are you there?
<JImmyBonzai> it is of same size as before aswell
<JImmyBonzai> file wise
<Segaja> with the command read i can get the key-sequence of the key F12 for example. how can i get the sequence for mouse down?
<JImmyBonzai> ill come back guys 2 mins
<scunizi> JImmyBonzai: outside of any suggestions #windows might make.. you might be better served by installing ubuntu on the new drive, copy the data off the other and reinstall windows
<raven> nvidia-glx-96 is installed but with my gforce 4 mx ti4200 is nothing possbile above vga mode - how to solve?
<jano_> howdy, please can i get helped here with PHP problem not related to Ubuntu?
<grawity> jano_: How about asking in ##php instead?
<jano_> well, gotta try it though, but this is third server and about tenth channel where i didnt found any help :D
<bayu> hhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy
<Josh_> apt-get errors that it can't resolve the server at us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Josh_> is this down, or is it just me?
<grawity> Josh_: Does 'host us.archive.ubuntu.com' work?
<jano_> but seems that at the channel you said will be someone online, thank you
<Josh_> I have every reason to believe it's just me
<fxfitz> I have a samba share, but I can only access it when I'm on my local network. Is there a way I can make it so I can access it from other places? VPN perhaps? Any ideas?
<etnacariola> giorno
<Halitech> josh, can you load us.archive.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<Josh_> grawity: Nope, times out
<Josh_> Halitech: No, no web browser
<grawity> Josh_: Then your DNS server might be down... How about this: host us.archive.ubuntu.com 4.2.2.3
<Halitech> josh, can you ping it or any server?
<etnacariola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dynamite> is there a reason why my vim installation didn't create a .vimrc file?
<ror> since updating this morning I've lost sound, anyone experiencing the same thing
<Boldt> Hi
<dynamite> i thought when i had downloaded vim package before it automatically creates .vimrc & .viminfo
<dynamite> this one only made a .viminfo file
<grawity> dynamite: Because it contains user settings, and so must be created by the user.
<dynamite> oh icic
<dynamite> ty
<Boldt> I have a problem when installing ubuntu on a parallels virtual machine
<grawity> dynamite: Package managers never touch user settings.
<Josh_> grawity: That timed out as well
<Josh_> Halitech: What do I pass to ping?
<grawity> Josh_: Well, your router/ISP/DNS/whatever is broken  :(
<trapassiya> hii
<grawity> Josh_: Can you try, for example, 'host google.com'?
<Halitech> josh, just ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Josh_> grawity: Nope, that times out, too
<trapassiya> i want to ask something
<trapassiya> can anyone reply me?
<trapassiya> :-/
<Josh_> so whatever's running my internet is definitely busted.
<Halitech> !ask | trapassiya
<ubottu> trapassiya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grawity> trapassiya: We'll reply after you ask the question.
<trapassiya> i m using ubuntu 9.04
<trapassiya> and i want development tolls like .NET for linux.
<Josh_> Probably has something to do with X server not being installed, ha?
<tread> Hi all.  I deleted 5 gigs in nautilus, emptied my trash bin, refreshed the nautilus window and.... still didn't get my free space back.  What could have gone wrong?
<grawity> Josh_: It really shouldn't be related to that.
<Boldt> I have installed the system, and then tries to log in
<trapassiya> i searched on net and i found a development tool called mono...but i m not getting exacxt download link of this software for ubuntu
<trapassiya> can you help me out?
<scunizi> tread: you're looking in the wrong directory?
<Boldt> but it just returns to the login prompt
<Josh_> grawity: Do you know how to troubleshoot internet?
<Boldt> seems to be a problem with the graphics settings
<Boldt> does anybody have a hint to solve this problem
<Josh_> What's the driver that handles that? Or, how do I fetch that?
<Halitech> josh, what is your IP address?
<tread> scunizi, lol nope sorry. The free space has definitely not been given back to that partition.
<trapassiya> anyone plz help me
<grawity> trapassiya: In Ubuntu, like most Linux distributions, programs are usually installed from "software repositories" - go to System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager.
<Josh_> Halitech: 24.101.74.105
<scunizi> tread: common error for lots is to look at the free space on the wrong partition by accident.. :)
<Josh_> Why did you need that?
<trapassiya> and one more thing
<trapassiya> how can i edit ubuntu source code?
<tread> Anyone have any suggestions?  The only similar thread I could find on google suggests that it's in a different user's trash.. but i deleted it from nautilus, and i started nautilus as myself.
<Halitech> josh, do you have a router that has that IP or is that the address that shows up when you run sudo ifconfig?
<Josh_> I'm connected to the internet on four other computers
<trapassiya> ans me plzz
<Josh_> that was my absolute IP. ifconfig gives me 127.0.0.1
<scunizi> tread: other users or maybe in the admins/sudo's trash..
<Halitech> Josh_, only 127.0.0.1?
<grawity> Josh_: you mean "external IP"?
<Josh_> it gives a subnet mask, too
<Halitech> trapassiya, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<trapassiya> how can i edit ubuntu source code?
<trapassiya> ok
<tread> scunizi, don't see how that could be the case, but i check'd trash as root anyway and nope :/
<grawity> Josh_: Anyway, if ifconfig doesn't list anything else than loopback, you need to configure the network interface... do you use DHCP?
<Josh_> grawity: I don't know what I mean anymore.
<scunizi> tread: when you deleted what you deleted did you have to use sudo?
<Josh_> I believe so, yes
<grawity> Josh_: For DHCP, sudo dhclient eth0
<trapassiya> sry but i dont know tht where gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list this path resides
<Halitech> Josh_, does lspci list your network card?
<scunizi> tread: or sudo nautilus?
<bodger> Hello, am trying to setup a wireless card. It's a Belkin PCMCIA, have installed the drivers correctly with ndiswrapper (wlan0 appears in `iwconfig`)
<trapassiya> can u tell me plz?
<LjL> trapassiya: what do you mean by "source code" here?
<Muhe> Is there a piece of software that will manage e-mail accounts on a Debian server? I have no idea how to install/maintain a mailserver so looking for a package that will install everything and give a web admin page to admin it from
<Muhe> Like webmin but for email
<bodger> out router is detected in network applet but is greyed out
<bodger> any ideas why?
<trapassiya> i want to edit code of ubuntu
<Halitech> trapassiya, press Alt + F2 and type in that command
<trapassiya> that's all
<bazhang> Muhe, debian?
<trapassiya> ok
<Josh_> grawity: it says it bound to something
<LjL> trapassiya: isn't that a *bit* generic? ubuntu is a huge collection of software. what do you want to edit?
<Muhe> bazhang: or ubuntu
<trapassiya> Error stating file '/home/ankur/command': No such file or directory
<trapassiya> this error comes
<Josh_> renewal in 4114 seconds
<grawity> Josh_: Now type 'ifconfig eth0' and see if it lists an IP address.
<reeeeeesty> I just installed ubuntu using the automatic partition... And now I only have 136.5mb free space in just about subdirectory of root. What could be wrong?
<Josh_> 41184
<jrivera> any suggestions on traffic shaping for ubuntu 9.04 non-GUI
<trapassiya> ya i know it is a large OS but i just want to see the code.
<jrivera> ?
<scunizi> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<tread> tread, no.  I opened nautilus through the "Places" menu, highlighted the directory, hit the "delete" key.  It disappeared.  I then emptied the trash (didn't verify it was in there first, just assumed)... and now i can't find my free space.  I'm just gonna try a logout/login for the heck of it, see what happens.
<Josh_> grawity: I now have an IP from my router. ^_^
<tread> scunizi, that message was for you of course :p
<LjL> trapassiya: type "sudo apt-source <package-name-that-you-want-to-see-the-code-ok>":
<LjL> trapassiya: sorry, i mean type "sudo apt-get source <package-name-that-you-want-to-see-the-code-ok>":
<scunizi> tread: I caught it..
<Josh_> grawity: It's working!
<jano_> how can I turn off displaying groups in Pigdin?????
<Josh_> I can apt-get the X server now
<trapassiya> .ohk
<trapassiya> thanks
<Josh_> ahahahaha, yes! Thanks much!
<jano_> I mean the user groups
<grawity> LjL: apt-get source does not need sudo. (In fact, sudo just messes up permissions.)
<LjL> grawity: right, sorry
<jrivera> any suggestions on traffic shaping for an ip range in ubuntu 9.04 non-GUI
<Boohbah> jrivera: wondershaper
<Boohbah> jrivera: http://linuxadministration.us/2008/08/11/easy-ubuntu-traffic-shaping/
<mark3mk> hi all, anyone know how to close all windows on all desktops? (without logging out)
<Gintulis> Sysinfo for 'Kubutnu-desktop': Linux 2.6.28-15-generic running KDE 4.3.1 (KDE 4.3.1), CPU: Intel(R)Core2QuadCPUQ9400@2.66GHz at 2670 MHz (6328 bogomips), HD: 1045/1243GB, RAM: 4118/7889MB, 170 proc's, 1.53h up
<chrizthop> is there another program thats supports webcam while chatting with YM ??
<erUSUL> Gintulis: do not run that here; please
<EricTheHax> ive been using the mac4lin theme just to show off to some kids now no matter what theme i choose everything is in its mac4lin position (window buttons, title, etc)
<jrivera> Boohbah: wondershaper does that by interface not by ip range right?
<EricTheHax> will it fix after reboot?
<Boohbah> oh, yes
<Boohbah> jrivera:
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: basically it will limit everyone to the same speeds
<Halitech> EricTheHax, what do you mean will it fix after a reboot?
<tonii> Gintulis: you got 11TB unused hdd space?
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: regardless of the connection type
<majnoon> wow my video card has more memory then my last computer :)
<grturner> i think he means the how the mac4lin reverses the position of the minimize maximize and close buttons
<tread> scunizi, I just did nothing but log out and then back in... now I have my free space.  And I know I didn't have it before I logged out (so it couldn't have just been a problem with nautilus refreshing its info) because i tested it by trying to copy a file via command line, and it wouldn't let me due to lack of space... but logout, login, and voila, the space is there!  weird :/
<EricTheHax> my buttons are on the left and all that but im not using the mac4lin theme i was using prior
<grturner> and if that is the case... i've had to go into gconf and straighten it out
<jrivera> FiReSTaRT: yes, but i need only to limit say 2mbps for 192.168.1/24 then 512kbps to 192.168.2/24 ranges
<dynamite> can someone tell me why im getting the following errors when i source my vimrc file? http://pastebin.com/d7f90f90
<EricTheHax> how do i put the buttons where they used to be
<scunizi> tread: great.. that's why the cli can be beneficial sometimes.. also in Applications> Accessories> Disk Usage Analyser is a good graphical tool to find where the largest partitions/directories are.
<grawity> dynamite: Because .vimrc is a *vim* configuration file
<grturner> EricTheHax, open gconf-editor apps>metacity>general
<grawity> dynamite: And by sourcing it, you tell *bash* to read it
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: actually shape might be a better choice.. http://www.hadyaiinternet.com/index.php?topic=79.0
<grturner> change 'button layout' to:menu:minimize,maximize,close
<dynamite> grawity : Thanks
<dynamite> i should touch it to let vim know i updated it right
<tread> scunizi, yeah but that still doesn't explain why it wouldn't free up the space for me before a logout, even though the trash was already emptied
<grawity> dynamite: Basically, this is the same as running a Perl script with Python.
<dynamite> yes i understand
<scunizi> tread: I suspect the space was free .. it was just nautilus not reporting correctly
<phuhqueue> dynamite, restart vim
<EricTheHax> thanks it worked
<dynamite> kk
<grturner> np
<EricTheHax> u rule
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: that package seems to be able to restrict by ip... gives you more flexibility.. with that being said, being a Canadian, the concept scares me as most of the country is being throttled
<Doc_Lappy> vim is over rated :P
<mikejaer> Hello
<Doc_Lappy> so is vi
<Doc_Lappy> lol
<tread> scunizi, didn't you read what i just said?  before logging out, i tried copying a file via command line, just to see if the problem was only with nautilus misreporting... the copy failed due to lack of disk space before I logged out.. so no, the space *wasn't* free before i logged out.
<Doc_Lappy> hi mikejaer
<jrivera> FiReSTaRT: this will only be applied on corporate connection :-)
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: Comment ignored
<scunizi> tread: nope.. must have logged in after that post..
<grawity> tread: rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: as long as it's not mine :P good luck.. as i said, this one seems to be more configurable.. who knows, you may even be able to set time-specific throttling so the p2p freak can still go crazy when it won't affect others :)
<WhiteCrow1> hi guys
<tread> grawity, is that different than just emptying the trash manually?
<guest42> How do I find out which X driver is being used at the moment on my pc?
<Doc_Lappy> lol @grawity what aren't we allowed our opinions, I just like nano much easier to use
<tread> grawity, by "manually" i mean via the panel icon.
<jrivera> FiReSTaRT: ok thanks for the tip
<WhiteCrow1> what's best firewall for ubuntu ???
<FiReSTaRT> jrivera: yqw :)
<Boohbah> WhiteCrow1: some people like apf, i use shorewall
<nutterpc> man this last step in this KernelCheck bug is annoying the hell out of me
<FiReSTaRT> WhiteCrow1: get firestarter.. that one's easy enough to configure
<Doc_Lappy> I didn't know there were firewalls made for ubuntu, ill have to check those out Boohbah
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: I think most of them are simply GUIs for 'netfilter'.
<dynamite> how can you change the syntax highlight color scheme in vi or is this not possible?
<WhiteCrow1> Boohbah: FiReSTaRT: what's better ?????????
<nutterpc> what section of code is it that is adding the patch on the end (-rc1-git3) <---- anyone got an idea what code i may have to look for to stop it downloading the patch, as that's whats holding me up atm, from having it fully fixed
<FiReSTaRT> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<grawity> dynamite: vi doesn't even has highlighting.
<dynamite> vim i mean
<grawity> dynamite: In vim, it's :colorscheme
<raven> nvidia-glx-96 is installed but with my gforce 4 mx ti4200 is nothing possbile above vga mode - how to solve?
<mnaines> I use firestarter to configure Ubuntu's firewall...Its personal preference
<Boohbah> WhiteCrow1: that depends on your needs
<nutterpc> Firestarter is a great firewall if you want something which just *works*
<Boohbah> WhiteCrow1: i like shorewall because it's powerful and i have LOTS of servers
<nutterpc> minimal fuss and does the job
<WhiteCrow1> Boohbah: i need for desck top
<Doc_Lappy> k installing shorewall, does it need configured or am I done I just marked and applied it under the synaptic manager?
<guest42> how do I found out the x video driver being used?
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: _every_ firewall needs to be configured.
<nutterpc> what card have u got installed atm guest42?
<Boohbah> Doc_Lappy: don't use shorewall if you don't know how to configure a firewall
<Doc_Lappy> well do you know where the config file is or how to do that or do I need to google it
<grawity> Doc_Lappy: Actually, Ubuntu (like any other Linux distro) can do just fine without a firewall.
<nutterpc> Doc_Lappy, if you want a firewall, I would suggest Firestarter, it does an excellent job and doesn't need a lot of configuration to run
<nutterpc> even I'm using it on this laptop
<guest42> nutterpc: an nvidia card
<WhiteCrow1> Boohbah: i need ask  ?
<nutterpc> is it a default install guest42?
<Doc_Lappy> well that's why I guess I never heard of anyone using one but it wouldn't hurt to have one I thought if they have two available and easy to configure
<guest42> nutterpc: is there a command that outputs the x video driver used? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is nonexistent.
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks nutterpc
<RDove> is there anyway to tell lynx to use a certain ip for browsing?
<nutterpc> bit which will help further is how new is the install?
<erUSUL> guest42: maybe this → grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Administrator_> can someone tell me where i can troubleshooting info on xming other than it's own site
<WhiteCrow1> Boohbah: (i can't speak EN very will but i understand a little) my VGA today gat probleam me model VGA has gforce 8400 nvidia but i can't install nvidia-glx-180
<WhiteCrow1> *my
<nutterpc> Doc_Lappy, check on the forums, there is a guide for how to get Firestarter working on startup, just needs a small (5mins) conf to your network requirements
<nutterpc> after that it will load on startup, and you don't need to worry
<guest42> erUSUL: I get the following output:
<guest42> $ grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<guest42> 	X.Org Video Driver: 5.0
<guest42> 	X.Org XInput driver : 4.0
<guest42> 		Driver	"nv"
<FloodBot3> guest42: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest42> 		Driver	"vesa"
<JoshuaL> !paste > guest42
<ubottu> guest42, please see my private message
<nutterpc> he's not using the proper nvidia driver
<toxic0> hello, i'm yilling to dist-upgrade, but I want the upgrade tool to use a specific repo in my university instead of the official (to avoid blowing my transfert-quota)
<erUSUL> guest42: Driver "vesa" <<<< there you have your answer
<Guest4686> nass..ìì
<nutterpc> nv is the generic driver
<Guest4686> soy zero,chicos, no se k pasa con este irc beta
<JoshuaL> is it possible to change the name of the workspaces when running compiz? and is it possible to make certain apps open on a certain workspace with compiz?
<Doc_Lappy> k thanks again nutterpc think thise will work just fine and has a wizard to configure it so I don't need to read up on anything to get it going..
<toxic> hello, i'm yilling to dist-upgrade, but I want the upgrade tool to use a specific repo in my university instead of the official (to avoid blowing my transfert-quota)
<BlouBlou> !es | Guest4686
<ubottu> Guest4686: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guest42> erUSUL: but there is also a line Driver "nv" and Driver "fbdev"
<soreau> JoshuaL: yes and yes
<qdb> hello. i have installed ubuntu and screen size is with little resolution. hard to change with graphic tool. i do not see it. i have other version of ubuntu and cannot press keys looking to my ubuntu, the tool is different
<nutterpc> toxic, you need to go thru System > Administration
<erUSUL> guest42: post the whole log to a pastebin
<qdb> how to change in terminal?
<nutterpc> then go to Software Sources
<WhiteCrow1> evryone can help me?
<qdb> i am now in recover terminal
<JoshuaL> soreau, good to hear, any idea how i can do it?
<Halitech> qdb, what video card?
<soreau> JoshuaL: The latter is possible using Place Windows, for the former you might want to install workspace-names
<JoshuaL> !ask | WhiteCrow1
<ubottu> WhiteCrow1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JoshuaL> thanks soreau
<qdb> Halitech, s3 trio
<guest42> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284654/
<toxic> nutterpc: I'll give a shot, thx !
<nutterpc> toxic, what university mirror you trying to use
<Halitech> qdb, just tried an install with an s3 card, best I got was 640x480, s3 isn't very well supported
<soreau> JoshuaL: Incidentally I have written a script to install a bunch of experimental plugins for compiz 0.8 (tailored for Jaunty)
<qdb> Halitech, is is now like 640 480 ...
<soreau> JoshuaL: On of which is workspace names
<qdb> or smaller...
<WhiteCrow1> JoshuaL: my VGA today have probleam i want to install nvidia-glx-180 but i can't that sys errore buge  so what i doing ???????? sorry i cant speak EN very will but i understand a littel
<Guest4686> pero k es esto?
<qdb> how can i set 640 480 in terminal
<soreau> JoshuaL: One of which*
<Guest4686> joshual?
<toxic> nutterpc : tu-dresden => http://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/ubuntu/ubuntu
<soreau> ! es | Guest4686
<ubottu> Guest4686: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Boohbah> !es | Guest4686
<JoshuaL> soreau, cool, wanna share it? (does it work for karmic?)
<Halitech> qdb, is this a desktop or a laptop?
<toxic> nutterpc: I already added that url into source.list....
<soreau> JoshuaL: I need a tester for karmic..
<JoshuaL> WhiteCrow1, what is your language?
<JoshuaL> soreau, i can give it a try
<nutterpc> toxic, and you want it to try to check that url for its necessary files?
<parapanghelescu> hi there fellows I cannot burn a DVD ..the system is reporting that Brasero is not able to burn the medium with the current set of plugins ....I checked and I have 4 plugins installed ....what could be the problem ...can you recommend another burning software ???
<qdb> Halitech, desktop
<soreau> JoshuaL: Do you happen to have a karmic installation on which to test?
<toxic> nutterpc But the upgrate process says it disables the third-party sources...
<erUSUL> guest42: you are using nv driver afaics
<Guest80158> .
<WhiteCrow1> JoshuaL:  i know #ubuntu-ir for persian language but this chanal not good
<mnaines> Guest4686, no habla espanol
<JoshuaL> im running it as production os atm
<scunizi> WhiteCrow1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... then... look in System> Admin> Hardware Drivers and see if the nvidia driver is listed.. if it is activate it.
<guest42> erUSUL: how do you know?
<Halitech> qdb, you could try booting to single user mode and running xfix but my suggestion would be to get an nvidia card and install it, be alot less hassle and will be better supported
<toxic> nutterpc: I know all the upgrade files are in that repo, and if I'd like uptate-manager --dist-upgrade to use that repo instead of the official
<erUSUL> guest42: for all the NV messages in the log and the fact that the other driver got unloaded
<JoshuaL> soreau, so yes im able to test it
 * sodium slaps buddhika around a bit with a large trout
<WhiteCrow1> scunizi: no this is not active say errore  bug
<Halitech> toxic, edit your sources.list file and uncomment any you don't want to use
<bazhang> sodium, stop that
<soreau> JoshuaL: I assume you know how to use a script then. chmod+x it and run it as user. It will prompt for password as needed http://pastebin.com/m3a5af75e
<qdb> Halitech, i already runned xfix that way and after that it started to work, before that it freezed or something...
<sodium> :D
<scunizi> WhiteCrow1: did you do all the updates?
<abhilashm86> i'm not able to view flex sites, videos and no sound, i checked in firefox and flash player is latest, please help
<guest42> erUSUL: thanks!
<Halitech> qdb, and you still only have 640x480? get a better card
<JoshuaL> soreau, running it now
<abhilashm86> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flex/videotraining/xml/vid01.html like in this website, ican't hear sound
<soreau> JoshuaL: Run it first with --help (or -h) to see how to use it and please let me know what happens on karmic
<qdb> Halitech, i do not know, may be 320 240
<WhiteCrow1> scunizi: i cant understand wat u say but today i have updata sys my ubuntu is 9.4
<JoshuaL> soreau, im already running it without any parameters
<abhilashm86> the flash says actionscript error, i don't know what is this error?
<soreau> JoshuaL: Oh ok :)
<toxic> Halitech: but the update-manager DISABLES third-party repos anyway !
<parapanghelescu> hi there fellows I cannot burn a DVD ..the system is reporting that Brasero is not able to burn the medium with the current set of plugins ....I checked and I have 4 plugins installed ....what could be the problem ...can you recommend another burning software ???
<WhiteCrow1> scunizi: PLZ see http://imagebin.ca/view/x8IAUeGk.html
<Halitech> qdb, get a better card would be my suggestion
<bazhang> parapanghelescu, gnomebaker k3b
<qdb> Halitech, i cannot now
<Halitech> toxic, but any from ubuntu.com aren't third party repos
<abhilashm86> what are all softwares/tools i need to enable for watching adobe sites flex, its video tutorials? in ubuntu 9.04
<parapanghelescu> bazhang > thanks I was thinking to it ...but whats about this error from Brasero ?? is the native burner of 9.04 !!!!
<smellydog> Hi, My camera(motorola E6) works in Cheese but doesnot work in skype-2.1.0.47, export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4lconvert.so.0:/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so:/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so dosenot work, here is the sceenshot:   http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/45265
<scunizi> WhiteCrow1: you don't have a video driver problem.. you have a "jocky" problem.. I don't know how to fix that.
<jedc> parapanghelescu, there might be proprietary codecs required that you don't have installed
<cabaro> <parapanghelescu> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker k3b
<Halitech> qdb, you could try installing 8.04 and see if it works better
<qdb> i install and give the computer
<toxic> Halitech: I know, but the repo I'd like to use is not from ubuntu.com
<qdb> it is too long
<qdb> soon i will give that
<qdb> Halitech
<WhiteCrow1> scunizi: what is jocky ???????? and what's meen?
<Halitech> toxic, I know so disable them and it won't use them
<qdb> there is windows also
<JoshuaL> soreau, its compiling stuff now :)
<qdb> Halitech
<parapanghelescu> cabaro> thanks / jedc > you may be just right ...I try to write some avi files ...
<scunizi> WhiteCrow1: I don't know exactly.. others will have to say what it is
<Ranakah``> hello... i have problem with flashplayer plugin in all browser
<parapanghelescu> avi is the container developed by Microsoft right ???
<Halitech> qdb,
<Halitech> qdb,
<WhiteCrow1> scunizi: TNx for help
<qdb> mm
<Halitech> qdb, what?
<abhilashm86> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flex/videotraining/xml/vid01.html like in this website, i can't hear sound, i'm using ubuntu 9.04, help please
<scunizi> WhiteCrow1: good luck
<qdb> i want to see what resolution is currently and try others
<qdb> Halitech
<abhilashm86> Ranakah: same problem here too...................
<Ranakah``> abhilashm86, and have any solution?
<abhilashm86> http://www.adobe.com/devnet/flex/videotraining/xml/vid01.html , can u view this website
<JoshuaL> soreau, its done installing
<rsk> abhilashm86: yes
<grawity> parapanghelescu: Yes.
<toxic> Halitech: but the fact is that those sources are not in my source.list.... I think update-manager has it's own source.list
<soreau> JoshuaL: Then I assume the necessary dependency package names are the same as they are on Jaunty then (which is what I was expecting). Hopefully, all of them will compile cleanly and work out-of-the-box. Note the instructions in --help to complete the installation
<lisbon> Anyone see why hald is dieing? http://pastie.org/640463 Seems to die after I assemble an array with mdadm. Ubiquity wont run withou hald so I cant install!
<grawity> toxic: AFAIK, update-manager uses exactly the same sources as any other package manager.
<WhiteCrow1> every one can Description me what's jocky and what is means
<parapanghelescu> grawity > there is no reverse enginnering on that ??? no plugin developed ???
<abhilashm86> rsk: i'm not able to hear sound??some actionscript error? how to correct
<rsk> abhilashm86: i hear the sound
<rsk> abhilashm86: it seems the error is on your side
<Halitech> toxic, update-manager, synaptic are just front ends to apt so its going to use the same sources.list file
<qdb> Halitech, do you know how can i change that in terminal? i will serch in internet
<grawity> parapanghelescu: The AVI container format is public, and almost every self-respecting program supports it.
<abhilashm86> yes error is actionscript, can i try reinstalling flash player? or which tool
<JoshuaL> soreau, everything works, thanks :D
<abhilashm86> rsk: yes error is actionscript, can i try reinstalling flash player? or which tool
<Halitech> qdb, you can try to manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but I'm not sure what settings you would use
<soreau> JoshuaL: Awesome, thanks for testing :
<soreau> JoshuaL :)
<parapanghelescu> grawity > well ? why not Brasero burning software ???
<toxic> Halitech: ok, I'll give a shot and comment all sources but that from my university....
<grawity> parapanghelescu: Install gstreamer-plugins-\*
<JoshuaL> soreau, one question, the icons of the new plugins in ccms are missing
<JoshuaL> they just show up with the ? icon thingy
<oorah> i installed netbook remix interface, now where do i find?
<oorah> i meant find it
<Ranakah``> abhilashm86, u have intel graphic?
<abhilashm86> Ranakh: no i've nvidia......
<soreau> JoshuaL: Well hmm.. it should have installed icons. Can you show the output of ls /usr/share/ccsm/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps ?
<WhiteCrow1> TNX all of your guys bye
<oorah> i installed netbook remix interface, now where do i find it?
<lisbon> This channel is too busy :( Doesnt reflect well.
<abhilashm86> Ranakh: what error u get while browsinG?
<scunizi> !who | lisbon
<ubottu> lisbon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mgv2> how can i delele one spell checker so the other will work? im in the right folder but deletion isnt working
<MikeC> Are there any known problems with the Karmic beta in Virtual Box?
<Ranakah``> abhilashm86, browsing work normal
<scunizi> mgv2: system>Admin>synpatic and use it to uninstall.. don't just delete the folder
<Ranakah``> but youtube clips dont work
<oorah> i installed netbook remix interface, now where do i find it?
<Ranakah``> only white place
<scunizi> oorah: look the the Applications menu.. usually shows up there someplace
<abhilashm86> Ranakah: check in firefox url bar type= about:plugins , see whats wrong
<Ranakah``> wait.. let's see :D
<Flock> Hi
<rsk> hi
<abhilashm86> Ranakah: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, do this in termianl and restart firefox
<mgv2> scunizi, how can i find it in the synaptic?
<toxic> Halitech: new source.list => http://pastebin.com/m49fb05f  It should york that way ?
<Travis-43> if I have an open ssh connection to a server, is there any way to make separate command line calls to ssh or rsync use that already open connection rather than making new connections?
<Ranakah``> abhilashm86, i try this
<JoshuaL> courpse, oops, what did you say?
<qdb> thank you
<Ranakah``> in chromium and firefox
<Ranakah``> don't work
<scunizi> mgv2: search for spellcheck
<qdb> thank you, Halitech
<Flock> i have a question, i'm having troubles with playing videos
<soreau> JoshuaL: Did you get my last message?
<scunizi> mgv2: or dictionary
<Flock> i have no sound, and the video is not entirely played.
<JoshuaL> soreau, no, sorry
<Ranakah``> http://pastebin.com/m7bdf4ebf
<grawity> Travis-43: I think ssh has a way to do that... ssh -M or something like that. Never used it.
<soreau> JoshuaL: Well hmm.. it should have installed icons. Can you show the output of ls /usr/share/ccsm/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps ?
<JoshuaL> hitting the wrong button is never such a good idea
<Travis-43> grawity, ok thanks, I'll look into it
<JoshuaL> soreau, ls: cannot access /usr/share/ccsm/icons/hicolor/scalable/app: No such file or directory
<Halitech> toxic, that looks okay to me, run sudo apt-get update and see if it gives any errors
<soreau> JoshuaL: Ahh.. it must be a different directory on karmic
<lisbon> fuckit. im installing windoze
<soreau> JoshuaL: Thats why the icons didnt install
<JoshuaL> !language | lisbon
<ubottu> lisbon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<FiReSTaRT> Flock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and also install vlc.. videos will start playing just fine :)
<Flock> thanks fire.
<Halitech> lisbon, you havent even given us a chance to help you out
<mgv2> scunizi, thanks - i hope now i will have the english spell check workin
<JoshuaL> soreau, my mistake, forgoto to copy the last s
<toxic> Halitech: apt-update works, but update-manager says he knows no source for karmic....
<FiReSTaRT> Flock: no problem.. vlc beats the stock media players hands down (and it is in the repos) while following the instructions on the medibuntu page will install all of the codecs and other crap you need to play any kind of video.. the only ones i still can't play are hi-def wmv's
<Halitech> toxic, are you sure they have the sources for karmic on the server?
<soreau> JoshuaL: Well then.. do you have /tmp/icons-experimental.tar.gz?
<Halitech> toxic, it is still beta so may not have it
<Travis-43> grawity, it let me to the ControlMaster configuration option which works perfectly, thank you.
<JoshuaL> soreau, list of icons: http://pastebin.com/m37621a71
<Flock> ahm ok
<Flock> where i can get vlc?
<JoshuaL> soreau, nope, no such file in my /tmp
<benedikt> I have iptables doing ip masquerading. after some fiddling to forward ap ort over openvpn (and deciding not to and revertnig to the old setup), iptables doenst want to translate http requests. https and everything else works fine.
<benedikt> And i think my problem is somehow related to conntack. How can I debug this?
<benedikt> according to tcpdump the http request doesnt even make it to the iptables masq machine
<The_Dead_91> guys i want ot boot the cdrom from grub, how can i do it?
<cabaro> flockflock: sudo apt-get install vlc
<sinan> i am unable to cd into a director owned by me, and has 660 permission. is this normal?
<toxic> Halitech: when i browse the repo on my web browser, i see karmic.... maybe I have to change jaunty to karmic in source.list manually ?
<The_Dead_91> (soory, i missed the hi all :P )
<grawity> sinan: Yes, it's normal.
<grawity> sinan: Directories need 'execute' permission if you want to cd into them.
<cabaro> Flock: sudo apt-get install vlc
<soreau> JoshuaL: Did you reboot since running the script?
<JoshuaL> soreau, yeah
<MikeC> Hi all, are there any known problems with the Karmic beta in Virtual Box?
<sinan> grawity: thanks :)
<soreau> JoshuaL: Ok, thats be why then. Looks like it installed the first icon (annotate) and failed on the rest
<Halitech> toxic, update manager should do that itself, if its not, yes try changing it manually
<jussi01> MikeC: karmic in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<scunizi> MikeC: isn't Karmic still alpha?
<rsk> karmic is beta
<soreau> JoshuaL: Can you try running the script with install all as arguments?
<sinan> scunizi: it is beta starting last thursday
<Halitech> scunizi, I think it went beta on Oct 1
<JoshuaL> soreau, sure
<scunizi> ok
<happy_finger> when carmic koala full release detail??
<obsidieth> so i needa update 8.10 to 9.04
<obsidieth> at a certain time of day, where i will be asleep
<obsidieth> whast the best plan of attack here
<RLIMA> I have a silly question
<jrib> !away > LinoSP|Away
<ubottu> LinoSP|Away, please see my private message
<parapanghelescu> grawity > thanks I try to do that also ...but I can play the files with no problem .....
<jrib> obsidieth: start the install, and let it get to the downloading part
<RLIMA> why the hell are the timezones wrong in ubuntu installer
<Halitech> happy_finger, around the end of the month
<jrib> !upgrade > obsidieth
<ubottu> obsidieth, please see my private message
<JoshuaL> soreau, still the same
<rsk> obsidieth: start the upgrade before you go to sleep
<RLIMA> i'm in Portugal, now the right time is 1600
<scunizi> obsidieth: how bout just downloading the iso and "reinstalling" the latest version?  You WILL have to have a seperate /home partition to retain all your data.
<Halitech> obsidieth, run it as a cron job?
<obsidieth> i have serious doubts about that being of use, jrib
<RLIMA> but in the installer is giving me 1700
<JoshuaL> icons-experimental.tar.gz  <-- is present in /tmp
<obsidieth> i considered that Halitech, but im not sure how to do it from cli
<jrib> obsidieth: well what doubts exactly?
<obsidieth> its not a common task
<obsidieth> but i have bandwith limitations.
<raven> "raw1394 - failed to get handle: No such file or directory." what can i do?
<soreau> JoshuaL: Hmm.. I will have to look then. For now, just extract the icons in /tmp/icons-experimental.tar.gz to /usr/share/ccsm/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps manually
<obsidieth> basically if i run it before 4am im going to use up all my downloads and get charged.
<obsidieth> must avoid
<jrib> obsidieth: I see.
<JoshuaL> soreau, ok, i gota go now anyways. thanks for the script and good luck fixing that issue :)
<obsidieth> in debian at least, you can just update the sources.list and invoke apt-get distupgrade
<obsidieth> or something along those lines
<obsidieth> does ubuntu have anything like this?
<JohannesSM64> dist-upgrade*
<obsidieth> * or something along those lines
<jrib> obsidieth: one way would be to start the upgrade, get a list of packages it wants to download, write a wget script to download just the packages to the right location, then schedule that, then do the upgrade itself after the packages have downloaded
<obsidieth> true.
<obsidieth> 850mb is going to equal a reasonable amount of packages though
<obsidieth> i think it was around that
<jrib> obsidieth: see what is required of you for the server install (I'm not sure if it asks questions)
<jrib> obsidieth: the dist-upgrade method you mention isn't supported
<ruby_on_tails> hello
<obsidieth> i suspected as fuck
<obsidieth> hasdf
<obsidieth> much*
<FloodBot3> obsidieth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benedikt> obsidieth: edit sources.list, schedule a cron job to do "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y"
<obsidieth> thats what im after
<ruby_on_tails> by mistake I installed some iditioc flash player for my FF instead of Adob'es flash plugin, and I don't remember its name even, its creating troubles now, what should I do ?
<bytewalker> are all ubuntu repo's really slow right now?
<jrib> benedikt: that isn't a supported way to upgrade...
<magdala> I am using Ubuntu jaunty with fglrx drivers downloaded from ati homepage. I get som eproblems with compiz. Using Radeon HD 4850. Any ideas?
<benedikt> jrib: but it works just fine
<jrib> benedikt: no, not in general
<obsidieth> ill give er a dry run
<jrib> it works fine sometimes
<soreau> magdala: What problems?
<mnaines> bytewalker: I was wondering the same thing...When I download from the repos, its at less than 100kB/sec
<obsidieth> well how is ubuntu server updated
<magdala> soreau, when I minmize windows it takes some time to maximize them again
<jrib> obsidieth: read the link from ubottu
<MenZa> benedikt: It's like lighting a fire in your sitting room - sure, it'll keep you warm, but you will eventually die from monoxide poisoning.
<obsidieth> surely there is a simple way without the x server running
<magdala> and same happens when resizing windows
<magdala> and I get screen tearing in default video player
<soreau> magdala: Well afaik, that is an issue with the flgrx driver
<bytewalker> yea heh, im using the main us one, it's like 50kB/s
<obsidieth> gotcha
<magdala> soreau, wtf? :D
<soreau> magdala: And the driver also sucks for video playback
<obsidieth> update manager core.
<obsidieth> secondly
<magdala> ATI closed source drivers?!
<magdala> OMG!
<obsidieth> is something going to go terribly wrong if i update without first applying all updates for 8.10
<magdala> They should be perfect!
<soreau> magdala: For resizing windows, change the default resize method to anything other than Normal in ccsm>Resize WIndow
<jrib> obsidieth: well the updater should do that for you
<obsidieth> it looked like ti was
<nascentmind> magdala, are you getting blank spots on the screen?
<magdala> no
<obsidieth> but this page from the bot does say to be sure you apply all updates first.
<happy_finger> obsidieth
<magdala> everything looks ok but I get those problem
<The_Dead_91> can you help me to add a menu option that allow me to boot a cdrom from grub?
<magdala> when I minimize I guess the windows is taken out of the ram
<raven> "raw1394 - failed to get handle: No such file or directory." what can i do?
<henkpoley> I heard some gossip about the cpu frequency scaling governor in current ubuntu kernels being less than optimal. Is this (still) true ?
<nascentmind> magdala, well the window max/min is a big problem.
<magdala> and it takes some time to render them when I restore them
<obsidieth> i assume the cli update tool is curses?
<hehe> hello
<hehe> people
<nascentmind> magdala, i used to have that. also i used to get black spots on the screen. no idea why.
<magdala> so how did you fix it?
<nascentmind> magdala, using open source drivers now.
<jrib> obsidieth: you know, I just thought of a really simple option that you might want to consider in case the cli tool requires interaction.  Start the upgrade, as soon as it begins downloading, hit ctrl-z (or send SIGSTOP directly).  Then schedule a SIGCONT at the time you need
<obsidieth> im strugglingt og et 5kbs from the mirrors here.
<magdala> seriously?! But then I won'd be able to use 3d
<obsidieth> ah, that sounds like it might work nicely
<magdala> I need 3d for some games  I play thru wine
<happy_finger>  help me,... how to upgrade kernel 8.04 to 9.04
<IdleOne> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<nascentmind> magdala, oh games are a problem.
<magdala> omg. radeon and ubuntu is a problem
<magdala> never going to recommend their products to anyone :/
<obsidieth> heh
<obsidieth> how do i get back into it once i have halted
<jrib> obsidieth: use kill to send SIGCONT
<obsidieth> im sorry?
<magdala> are there really no solutions with radeon hd 4850  and compiz?
<jrib> obsidieth: use the kill command to send the SIGCONT signal to the process
<stian1979> I created raid0 /dev/md0 , when doing swapon /dev/md0 it works. If I do a reboot the swap is gone and if I do swapon /dev/md0 again I'm told md0 don't exsist.
<soreau> magdala: The solution is the open driver
<parapanghelescu> cabaro > are you still there ???? it seems that your command installed 2 softwares ...k3b and gnomebaker ......why ???
<magdala> soreau, I need 3d acceleration!
<soreau> magdala: Unfortunately, it will be at least 10.04 before its ready (with 3D) for ubuntu
<soreau> magdala: Currently 3D is already working with it but you have to install latest kernel, libdrm, mesa, ddx etc. Not a trivial task atm
<qbeush> 3d accelerations drivers or hardware?
<obsidieth> [1]+  Stopped                 sudo do-release-upgrade
<obsidieth> i cant see this in ps aux
<vatts> any ubuntu software which supports PLC programming?
<vatts> :x
<magdala> soreau, I am using open source radeon drivers on HP laptop. compiz works but 3d games crash with it
<mordof> i was wondering if it's possible to set an application as the background on a single screen (the 4 pseudo-desktops) is it a) possible to set a running app as the background, and b) possible to seperate into a single background in that aspect?
<soreau> magdala: Since AMD bought ATI and started releasing specs, there have been many improvements. However, everything is still up in the air and much work needs to be done
<magdala> it sucks :D
<magdala> ok, thank you! :)
<magdala> I will have to stick with fglrx and some compiz glitches because I need 3d
<aleksil> Hello.
<gutsy_gibbon> hello
<gutsy_gibbon> guys
<MerlinW> hi
<scunizi> magdala: some 3d games will crash with compiz running
<Guest3993> can someone help me getting flash to work
<magdala> even with fglrx?
<aleksil> I'm trying to compile FreeOrion with scons but it exits with  the message "Checking for Py_Initialize() in C library python2.6... no"
<obsidieth> jrib: perfect.
<MerlinW> World of Goo the best game on linux:D
<obsidieth> thanks!
<jrib> obsidieth: you tested and it resumes fine?
<obsidieth> it was moving sort of slowly as it was
<obsidieth> so im not sure, yet
<aleksil> I have both python2.5 and python2.6 installed.
<Guest3993> I have the macromedia mozilla pluging and the adobe flash player from the add/remove programs but some sites say that I need to update my flash player, youtube works fine?
<obsidieth> will it know to request the same file again, i assume it will drop the connection if i leave it longer
<xiven> Hello
<MerlinW> Guest3993, install flashplugin-nonfree
<jrib> obsidieth: you should test resuming it now and see
<aleksil> any suggestions on how to fix it or where to ask?
<janisozaur> is it possible to resize squashfs file?
<havingamare> newbie to linux here
<blabla> hi
<MerlinW> aleksil, u need to install python 2.6 ?:D
<Guest3993> I can't see that in the list
<obsidieth> no dice.
<obsidieth> stalled at 61
<obsidieth> but i sighalted while it was finding sources
<jrib> obsidieth: what is sighalt?
<grawity> jrib: I think he meant SIGSTOP.
<aleksil> MerlinW: that's the first thing I checked.
<janisozaur> jrib: a kind of signal a process can receive
<xiven> I'd like to try and figure out a little networking issue. The latest Ubuntu 9.04 picked up my Wireless Networking immediately...however it can have very slow to totally stopped speeds randomly. I would think this could be a driver issue. Now, the problem is, the laptop manufacturer offers a special driver installation, which is a customization for the driver that goes with the actual hardware, developed by another company. The 
<modder> i m unable to eject a disk from the optical drive? can you help me'''''???
<raven> "raw1394 - failed to get handle: No such file or directory." what can i do?
<xiven> Is there a way to yank the INF file out of the installer EXE?
<janisozaur> modder: is it mounted?
<havingamare> can anyone help with usb wireless dongle install-Warning I know nothing
<obsidieth> blah, you know
<modder> janisozaur: yes
<obsidieth> stop/die
<Guest3993>  flashplugin-nonfree comes up with the macromedia program that I have already installed?
<janisozaur> modder: manually or via nautilus?
<obsidieth> sighalt was a bunch of skiddies.
<modder> janisozaur: manually
<jrib> obsidieth: no, they do different things... Since you said it didn't work, I'm trying to understand exactly what you did
<janisozaur> modder: sudo umount /path/to/mountpoint
<obsidieth> ctrl z.
<parapanghelescu> modder > there is a small hole on front of the unit ...you can insert a thin object and push ....and then you're doing it manually ...
<MerlinW> Guest3993, u have to enable the third party repos - system-admin-software repository
<parapanghelescu> modder > the tray is going to open
<vatts> !plc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plc
<vatts> ?
<vatts> >_<
<obsidieth> its a single character
<modder> ok guys i try now
<obsidieth> that is stopping this from going smooth
<janisozaur> modder: you should try being nice to your system first ;)
<vatts> lol
<vatts> exacly 1400 pplz atm
<vatts> in here
<vatts> xD
<MerlinW> Guest3993, macromedia is not exist anymore. its adobe
<aleksil> MerlinW: I'd try uninstalling python2.6 and see what happens but there's a lot of stuff depending on it.
<modder> ok solved with it manually:)
<vatts> and 1 parted.
<vatts> xD
<MerlinW> we have 2 flash plugin, the adobe flash plugin and the nonfree
<havingamare> ﻿can anyone help with usb wireless dongle install-Warning I know nothing
<cg999> how would i move my ubuntu's boot partition to its own partition?
<modder> oh, is there some hardcore gamer here?
<Guest3993> Could not download all repository indexes
<obsidieth> screw it
<modder> i need some help and advice for the linux day event
<janisozaur> cg999: some systems can't boot past 1024 block
<obsidieth> im setting my alarm clock
<janisozaur> cg999: that's one reason
<cg999> theres 31mb free behind the ubuntu partition
<cg999> i seen on gparted
<MerlinW> modder: openarena, world of goo
<modder> MerlinW: will it workk good with my 64 bit ubuntu?
<rsk> modder: define hardcore gamer
<MerlinW> everybody have too read the awesome Ubuntu magazine: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<cg999> janisozaur, theres 32 mb of space behind the ubuntu partition
<jrib> obsidieth: meh, procedure seems to work fine with wget anyway
<MerlinW> modder: yep
<benedikt>  /window close
<modder> rsk: well, an expert guy for gaming stuff
<modder> ok merlinw
<janisozaur> cg999: so? what about it?
<rsk> modder: define expert and gaming stuff please
<MerlinW> lol
<modder> rsk: i'm not expert in gaming in linux.. so i'd like to have advice from someone who always plays games in ubuntu
<MerlinW> no hc gamer on linux:S
<obsidieth> uh
<obsidieth> i am physically unable to set my time to 2.29am
<MerlinW> its a windows privilege
<MerlinW> :D
<obsidieth> its only accepting 1 or 3
<rsk> modder: ok what kind of advice?
<obsidieth> why is this
<fxfitz5> I'm on a livecd. Is there a way to check and see what harddrives are connected?
<janisozaur> fxfitz5: "mount"
<aleksil> So I have python2.6 and scons both installed via package manager, scons looks for python2.6 but can't find it. I'm suspecting a configuration issue on my end since Google didn't turn up anything relevant. Any suggestions?
<janisozaur> fxfitz5: oh, wait
<MenZa> fxfitz5: Open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -l - that'll show you all storage devices connected.
<modder> rsk: i will present my pc in this eventt . . this pc is one with the good lookng neons, leds, fans colour etc etc and it is relly powerfull.. and i will allow people to try games in ubuntu .. newbies, so i 'd love to find something to impress them
<janisozaur> fxfitz5: you could also use gparted
<jrib> aleksil: you probably need the -dev package for python2.6
<MenZa> fxfitz5: (that's "sudo fdisk -l") - an L, not an I.
<fxfitz5> MenZa, Got it. Thanks!
<rsk> modder: try et:qw
<janisozaur> is it possible to resize squashfs file?
<MenZa> modder: id Software have released Linux binaries for most of their games, for example Doom 3 and Quake 4.
<aleksil> jrib: installed and re-installed. No dice.
<modder> MenZa: what about racing gamess'?
<MenZa> modder: I don't know of any, alas.
<MenZa> modder: Then again, I keep my gaming on Windows, so I can't say I'd know.
<modder> Menza: i see
<aleksil> I wish it were something stupid like that. I'd be embarrassed but at least the problem would be solved.
<stian1979> I created raid0 /dev/md0 , when doing swapon /dev/md0 it works. If I do a reboot the swap is gone and if I do swapon /dev/md0 again I'm told md0 don't exsist.
<jrib> aleksil: what exactly are you doing then?
<erUSUL> !raid | stian1979
<ubottu> stian1979: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<MenZa> modder: If you want casual games, I highly suggest World of Goo, as has already been suggested.
<modder> MenZa: ok i'll tr y getting it
<Narc> Hi everyone
<IdleOne> !hi | Narc
<ubottu> Narc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aleksil> jrib: I have the latest svn of FreeOrion. I type "scons configure" in the FreeOrion directory and get "Checking for Py_Initialize() in C library python2.6... no"
<stian1979> I made md1 raid1 work without any problem, md0 big problem
<fxfitz5> MenZa, So it looks like my harddrive might be dead on my netbook. Is there a way just to verify? From the livecd I don't see anything
<fxfitz5> fxfitz5, Except for the USB i'm booting off of
<MenZa> fxfitz5: Well, you could paste the output from sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin and I can have a look at it.
<aleksil> jrib: No idea what's wrong really. I guess the next step would be to find out where exactly the problem is.
<MenZa> fxfitz5: My next step would be to place it in a different computer and see if that yielded the same results.
<janisozaur> fxfitz5: there is a utility for smart-capable HDDs, you could try that
<MenZa> Also, what janisozaur said.
<thedancingdeer> which processes are best removed for my desktop to increase my login time! the boot time is awesome as it is but takes a while to login due to my compiz desktop!
<Crewsr3> is there a irc channel that is best for the Global bug jam?
<phix> :D
<fxfitz5> MenZa, Alright, lemme reboot it. Whatever I did just killed wireless :-P
<MenZa> fxfitz5: Heh
<Narc> Okay, I have an obviously obscure problem and I need your help Ubuntu brothers...
<[fade]> just ask
<thedancingdeer> are the current updates reliable enough? i've experienced unstability on updating my system, so i actually dread n stay away from updating my system!
<havingamare> ﻿can anyone help with usb wireless dongle install-Warning I know nothing
<jrib> aleksil: paste config.log
<[fade]> havingamare in konsole type lsusb
<phix> im gay
<[fade]> it should give you name of the card
<[fade]> nice for you phix
<[fade]> phisher1 hi :)
<phix> jubes?
<phix> wher ewhwrew?
<LjL> !ops | phix
<ubottu> phix: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yowshi> is it piossibletyo grab an older versxzion of ubuntu for an oldercomp?
<phix> :) ok hello
<[fade]> yes yowshi
<yowshi> i just need the live disk to fix afriends windowsmachine
<phix> sorry
<[fade]> you can download it from archive
<LjL> phix: sorry the hell.
<phix> i dont speak english:)
<yowshi> [fade]: where?
<phix> hi
<coz_> yowshi,  is should be yes but there will most likely be no updates
<[fade]> on ubuntu website
<yowshi> coz_: dont need updates it isnt going on as a installed OS
<coz_> yowshi,  ah ok
<phix> LjL: I am back
<yowshi> coz_: know where i might get it?
<janisozaur> yowshi: you could grab LTS
<bmcfee> i'm running 9.10 and created a soft raid1 with palimpsest for use as /home (after the initial install), but it disappears on reboot.  does it save the raid config somewhere other than in mdadm.conf?
<jrib> !paste | aleksil
<ubottu> aleksil: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<janisozaur> !lts | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<havingamare> Fade, didnt find konsole, so used terminal. it said:
<yowshi> the comp has at most 128 megs of ram
<havingamare> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<havingamare> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<janisozaur> yowshi: i think you should go for alternate then
<janisozaur> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<yowshi> janisozaur: alternate?
<janisozaur> !alternate | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: please see above
<coz_> yowshi,  yes alternate cd and also  which version do you want?
<yowshi> janisozaur: no text mode wont work so well i need a live cd to go in and clean out someones crap loaded windows
<aleksil> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284690/
<coz_> yowshi,  if you are going to install a previous version I might suggest dapper  6.06 or edgy 6.10
<janisozaur> yowshi: you can still do that with cli
<janisozaur> yowshi: unless you want wine to run some windows crap. but then, why would you want to run it?
<mnaines> Why is the Ubuntu repo slow today?
<Gintulis> today?
<MenZa> !slow | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<yowshi> janisozaur: heh no i just need an easy to use interface to run an AV if possibleor if not just manually cleanse the system
<Narc> Is it alright to ask a long question here ?
<musikgoat> mnaines: you can also change your mirror, if you haven't already
<jrib> aleksil: what is cl?  Do you know?
<yowshi> coz_: 6 or 7 would do fine
<mnaines> muskigoat, I'm trying to download some more apps, but its running slow
<coz_> yowshi,   http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/
<musikgoat> mnaines: go to system -> admin -> software sources
<janisozaur> yowshi: i think you could try knoppix (if they still keep updating it - last time i checked, it was version 5) or UBCD (i think it has some cli-gui, i've even written some module for that)
<musikgoat> mnaines: change the "download from" to another location
<janisozaur> yowshi: ubuntu officially says it requires 256 megs, but that doesn't prevent you from trying it anyway
<musikgoat> find a school or location near you and try that for faster speeds
<yowshi> janisozaur: i have tried the 256 versions on a system with not enough memory it doesnt work
<jrib> aleksil: do you know why scons is trying to use cl instead of gcc?
<janisozaur> yowshi: then use cli, that's what i'd do
<fxfitz5> MenZa, FYI, I am using a knoppix live USB. I didn't have an Ubuntu live usb around, but I do use Ubuntu regularly
<yowshi> coz_: wheres the download button
<janisozaur> yowshi: do you really need gui?
<aleksil> jrib: nope
<jrib> aleksil: look into it, I suspect that is why
<coz_> yowshi,   do you see the blue text?   just click on the blue text
<havingamare> any1 help with usbBus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<yowshi> coz_: found it it shows up as white on my screen
<coz_> yowshi,  ah ok no wonder it was confusing :)
<sproaty> is anyone's facebook chat working w/ firefox 3.5, ubuntu 9.04?
<etyrnal> hello?
<mnaines> musikgoat: I had the program determine the best server for my location...It found mirror.anl.gov as the best one
<yowshi> coz_: yeah something buggered ony my firefox no idea what but on many pages i have to select all to read text
<musikgoat> mnaines: sure, are you in the midwest?
<mnaines> musikgoat: Kansas City
<UberTaco> hey guys: webcam issues
<coz_> yowshi,  try changing themes
<exodus_ms> anyone experiencing slow connection speeds while using apt to install programs?
<UberTaco> I'm trying to set up my webcam so that I can make Skype video calls
<musikgoat> mnaines: you can also try mirror.cs.umn.edu as that is usually faster for me (chicago)
<mnaines> musikgoat: I'm getting 1200kB/sec now
<musikgoat> mnaines: and ANL is just a city away from me
<UberTaco> lsusb shows that it ought to use the gspca_pac207 driver. I modprobed it, but the driver won't detect my camera
<etyrnal> i have a machine w/ 2 drives - on has win xp, other has ubuntu 9 -- i had to take the ubuntu drive out, now i have grub loader error on boot..  how can i tell grub to start off windows drive?
<musikgoat> mnaines: good!
<etyrnal> one^
<[fade]> exodus_ms cool for me, updated with max speed few hrs ago
<janisozaur> !slow | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<gasg> Hello, somebody like me have tried 9.10 beta on the aspire one a110l?
<gasg> the kernel is totally incompatible
<gasg> a lot of errors during the bot
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, thanks, you wouldnt know where I could find a deb for rosegarden do you :)
<janisozaur> !karmic | gasg
<The_Dead_91>  can you help me to add a menu option that allow me to boot a cdrom from grub?
<ubottu> gasg: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<voidje> I'm looking for video editing software.
<voidje> Has anyone suggestions or that?
<voidje> for*
<Narc> Can I post a long question here ? I'm asking because I don't want it to be considered spam...
<[fade]> just ask
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: ppa?
<MenZa> Narc: Unless you're pasting several lines, go ahead.
<musikgoat> MenZa: have any control of ubottu?
<voidje> Does linux even have video editing software?
<MenZa> musikgoat: I don't, no.
<rsk> voidje: it has.
<exodus_ms> [fade], thanks man,
<LjL> voidje: yes it does. feel free to join #ubuntu-bots and ask "list every video editor"
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: from rosegardenmusic.com: "Installable binary packages for many major Linux distributions are available via the distributions' standard package repositories."
<Narc> MenZa: Well in fact it is several lines
<musikgoat> MenZa: suggestion of who i could hilight to ask that something be added to a factoid?
<musikgoat> !pastebin | narc
<ubottu> narc: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<voidje> LjL: thank you
<LjL> !bot > musikgoat    (musikgoat, see the private message from ubottu) instructions for that are here
<musikgoat> LjL: thanks
<iseit> hola
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, yeah, but like I mentioned, very sloooow connection
<Narc> musikgoat: Okay thanks
<fxfitz> MenZa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/284699/
<iseit> hola
<fxfitz> MenZa, Thats the result of fdisk -l
<justi> any option to stopmotion? it keeps crushing, and I am not finding an alternative
<janisozaur> !mirrors | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<MenZa> I see a ~5GB and an ~8GB harddrive connected, fxfitz - I assume one of these is a USB stick you're running it off?
<fxfitz> MenZa, Yes, the 4gig is the usb stick.
<dredhammer> is there a seperate channel for Karmic Beta or can i use this one?
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, not trying to install *buntu man :P
<LjL> dredhammer: #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> fxfitz: And the other is an SSD drive?
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: i believe you can use the same mirrors (or quite a few of them) for standard repos
<fxfitz> MenZa: I believe so; I think its the one that came with the netbook. I'm looking at it for my mother in law
<fxfitz> MenZa: When I mount it, there is only one folder in it: IMAGES, and it has nothing in it
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, ya, I got rosegarden finally installing from the repos, only ~54 mins left :)
<MenZa> fxfitz: Ah. And the problem was what, you said? I remember something a missing disk, but that doesn't appear to be the case here (unless, of course, you're supposed to have 2 SSDs :p)
<exodus_ms> thanks for your help janisozaur
<etyrnal> can anyone help me with grub?
<MenZa> !anyone | etyrnal
<ubottu> etyrnal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iseit> hablameeeee
<aleksil> jrib: Found it. Options.cache had a line with "CC = 'lc'", I changed it to "CC = 'gcc'".
<dredhammer> thank you LjL
<fxfitz> MenZa, you're right. It looks like the harddrive is working properly, it just doesn't have anything on it. She must have really screwed it up. Would you have any idea about how to get Windows XP (my mother in law has already tried linux and didn't like it) back on it? If we can't, I'll just have to put linux back on.
<iseit> you venezuela iseit
<exodus_ms> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: what's your architecture?
<exodus_ms> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, 64bit
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/amd64/rosegarden/download
<exodus_ms> sweet, thanks man
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: be sure to read the announcment in the box at the top
<Ridders> any suggestions for apps that will show that my graphics card is working?
<fxfitz> MenZa, Actually I think I'll just put ubuntu on it; I've always wanted to try Ubuntu Netbook Remix. Any idea how to get it onto the laptop though?
<janisozaur> Ridders: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<janisozaur> Ridders: glxgears
<musikgoat> Ridders: if you see your screen, your graphics card is working ;)
<exodus_ms> janisozaur, one habit I have since I stated using *nix, read read read :P thanks again man
<dayo_> anyone know how accurate/current this wiki on plone+ubuntu is? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/forum/server/Plone
<Joeseph> Where is the ssh config file?
<MenZa> fxfitz: Simple :)
<janisozaur> exodus_ms: also see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<MenZa> !usb > fxfitz (Please see the private message from the bot)
<giambelluca> list!
<musikgoat> Joeseph: /etc/sshd/ssh_config
<fxfitz> Got it! THANKS!
<Ridders> yh done all those, and i get that part, what i ment was I've installed what i think are the drivers for my ATI hd 4870 card, but Im not sure how to test it
<Joeseph> musikgoat: THanks.
<grawity> Joeseph: And ~/.ssh/config
<MenZa> fxfitz: Welcome! Good luck :)
<janisozaur> Ridders: fglrxinfo
<musikgoat> Joeseph: yes, the ~/.ssh/config will be a user based config where /etc/sshd/ssh_config will be global
<SVisor> As always.. something breaks when upgrading. Upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and now headphones do not work.  I tried the different "profiles". Those marked as "Duplex" gives me the option to select "headphone" but no sound. Does someone has a solution?
<janisozaur> !karmic | SVisor
<ubottu> SVisor: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dayo> !plone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone
<Joeseph> musikgoat: Ah.  That's what I wanted....  /etc/....  had nothing in it.   Thanks.
<SVisor> ty moving on
<Narc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/284706/
<Narc> Thank you for your help
<UberTaco> can someone help a dude set up his webcam in Ubuntu?
<evident> hi everybody! Can anybody help me set up a development environment for programming Nintendo DS software on Ubuntu? Pls msg me!
<heavenrider> can any body tell me how i can get the cube desktop on my ubuntu?
<MenZa> Narc: I suggest boiling that down a little and actually posting it in the channel
<MenZa> Narc: Few people open pastebin URLs unless addressed to them specifically ;)
<grawity> heavenrider: First install ccsm, then enable the Desktop Cube plugin.
<heavenrider> i can already enable the advance effects, and have updated nvidia drivers
<grawity> !ccsm | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<musikgoat> Narc: have you looked into dd-wrt or tomato?
<grawity> heavenrider: compizconfig-settings-manager
<heavenrider> in very new to linux , i dont knw how to install ccm?
<[fade]> what is ccm ?
<heavenrider> andd how do i find where it is
<eng_metal> hi! my first time here. Are there friends to change good ideas?
<Narc> MenZa: Okay I'll try, thanks. I don't know how to boil it down though :)
<[fade]> eng_metal what you need ?
<janisozaur> !ot | eng_metal
<ubottu> eng_metal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<eng_metal> hi, guys!
<Ridders> evident: would it not be an idea to install virtual box in ubuntu and install windows in it to do all that?
<Sephran> anyone who can assist me a little with making an USB boot of ubuntu? Few problems, I'm in windows, and I don't have a ubuntu live cd, and no cd's to burn it..just the iso
<Narc> musikgoat: No, not at all, I even never heard about that, I'm going to investigate
<musikgoat> !unetbootin | Sephran
<ubottu> Sephran: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Narc> thanks
<eng_metal> first, in this channel can I do any question? Just about ubuntu?
<[fade]> easy solution = buy a cd
<evident> Ridders, well I already found a way to run "devkitpro" using wine, but I thought there were people here knowing how to do all this without emulating windows programs
<MenZa> eng_metal: Correct - this channel is for Ubuntu support. We do have #ubuntu-offtopic for all other topics.
<Sephran> is not an easy solution, since the shops are closed :p
<heavenrider> ok i found simple ccsm
<musikgoat> Narc: dd-wrt is a open sourced router firmware, and there are a number of linksys models supported, yet they can be tricky to install
<heavenrider> shoud i install it, then ill get the cube?
<eng_metal> <MenZa> thanks! if possible I hope to help somebody.
<janisozaur> heavenrider: then you could configure your system to have the cube
<eng_metal> what is the best irc program?
<heavenrider> ok thanks a bunch
<eng_metal> I use xchat-gnome.
<heavenrider> also where can i get kiba dock?
<grawity> eng_metal: There is no "best".
<Ridders> evident: i dont know much about what involved with playing around with the ds, but I assume all it is, is that you program in a language right?
<musikgoat> Narc: however, IF you follow the instructions to the T, you can have a much more useful and functional router as the end result
<heavenrider> i cant find it any where
<grawity> eng_metal: But many like either xchat (NOT xchat-gnome), or irssi.
<janisozaur> !best | eng_metal
<ubottu> eng_metal: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<evident> Xchat is quite good... what more do you want?
<Narc> musikgoat: Yes that's what I'm reading. You think it could help with my problem ? Because I'm happy with my Linksys firmware. I don't think it's a router issue since it's not doing it on other OSes
<heavenrider> where can i find and install kiba dock?
<heavenrider> i heard its really good
<vimalg2> Is the NVIDIA 180.xx glx  plug and play when changing between graphhics cards in the 8xxx and 9xxx series. It worked for me. Can anyone confirm?
<musikgoat> Narc: where do you see the disconnects happen, with the torrent clients or in some logs
<shawn_> xchat
<shawn_> eng_metal: XChat is one of the best.
<The_Dead_91>  can you help me to add a menu option that allow me to boot a cdrom from grub?
<eng_metal> <ubottu> alright. it's good to understand the rules of the chaneel.
<gsedej> Hi! How to install mesa 7.6 on ubuntu 9.04? Is easyer to install 9.10?
<eng_metal> channel! sorry!
<MarkGil> Hi, and PHP gurus here?  (I would ask in #php but it's permentently full it seems).   I am having problems with this CLI script:  http://pastebin.com/m531dff05   It keeps prompting for a password, even thou I specifiy one in the script.
<evident> Ridders: Well as far as I've read so far the games are programmed in c++... there are libraries with many functions to interact with the NDS...  but I guess I'll need some kind of compiler to make "*.nds" files, which are the files the games are stored in... must be some kind of archive
<vimalg2> I successfully changed to a 8500gt from a 9800gt and after a reboot it picked it up correctly. Will the clock and GPU settings be correct for older card
<Narc> musikgoat: Well, logfiles haven't been really useful on this one, unless I'm not looking in the good ones
<musikgoat> vimalg2: the clock and GPU settings are controlled in hardware, you shouldn't have anything  to worry about
<musikgoat> Narc: how do you know that you are having these disconnects?
<vimalg2> musikgoat: I figured. Thanks for confirming. :) I appreciate it
<appi> hello everyone, how to uninstall ubuntu 9.04?
<evident> appi: what do you mean by uninstall?
<grawity> appi: Depends on how you installed it.
<evident> what do you wanna use instead?
<Ridders> evident: hmm, notepad ++ was always a good program for me, when I used to do programming, as for a compiler, all i can suggest is that you google for a linux one, sorry
<Narc> musikgoat: What do you mean ? I'm just not connected to the internet anymore, can't access router's config page nor ping it and the internet led on it just goes off
<Yoman> Hello! Been trying to figure this out for quiet some while now... I am trying to change my screen resolution to one that is larger than my screen can support in order to be able to use programs which are too large for my small netbook screen. I.e. much the way that windows handles stuff when making the resolution too big (which is making you able to pan to the sides). Highly appreciate any help! Thanks!
<Memphisto> hi again folks
<mnaines> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<evident> Ridders: ok thanks... I usually code in vim with my own settings, and for a compiler: well I guess I'll find something... gonna contact some people... thanks fpr the help!
<eng_metal> <appi> there softwares that you can load through CD and follow the instrutions.
<gsedej> Hi! How to install Mesa 7.6 on 9.04?
<musikgoat> Narc: ok, thats what i was attempting to understand,  and is this over wireless or LAN?
<Memphisto> what do i have to do to get remote desktop runing? (remote desktop in ubuntu)?
<janisozaur> MarkGil: #php isn't full, perhaps you need to authenticate (/msg nickserv help)
<Narc> musikgoat: LAN only, Ethernet. Wi-fi is disabled and DHCP too. I have a static IP, were you to ask :)
<Guest90575> anyone to chat?????????/
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis, hi its me again :)
<janisozaur> !ot | Guest90575
<ubottu> Guest90575: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<heavenrider> hello i found that kiba dock has been removed from epositories and moved to source forge , then how can i get it?
<eng_metal> can anybody explain how wireless card up?
<musikgoat> Narc: good, there really shouldn't be anything different linux is doing with the data transfer and requests versus windows... check lspci for your NIC brand, what is that?
<peter2> can someone tell me where I could go to ask questions about iptables?
<Guest90575> how to chat in ubuntu???????/
<grawity> Guest90575: You _are_ chatting already.
<musikgoat> !pidgin | Guest90575
<ubottu> Guest90575: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<fearful> How can I install libgssdp-1.0-1 0.6.4 on Jaunty?
<eng_metal> Guest90575 explain better. using a program? what is your difficult/
<Narc> musikgoat: Yes, that's what I thought but it's obviously something that has to do with the way Ubuntu talk to the router, or maybe the way bittorrent packets are handled I don't know. My network card is an Intel.
<gabisar> whois bc
<fearful> How can I install libgssdp-1.0-1 0.6.4 on Jaunty?
<grawity> fearful: apt-get install libgssdp?
 * whois lookup on bc
<phako> fearful: there's a ppa for it
<janisozaur> fearful: "sudo apt-get install package-name"
<fearful> janisozaur, grawity well I know that but the version in the repo is 0.6.2
<musikgoat> Narc: and have you made sure your router firmware is up to date? the official firmware from linksys?
<Narc> musikgoat: My bad, sorry, it's a Realtek, on an Intel motherboard.
<fearful> phako, thanks I'll look into that
<grawity> fearful: Then compile from source?
<musikgoat> Narc: oh
<computerquip> Anyone else have a problem with pulseaudio on 9.10?
<Memphisto> why have the keyboard changed in vnc and not on the computer?
<eng_metal> I'll back. some problems to resolv now. Thank you!
<Narc> musikgoat: Yes, I got the latest firmware from Linksys
<fearful> grawity, exactly what I was asking for if anyone knew where I could get the source, I googled it and nothing, thanks phako I'll look for the ppa
<phako> https://launchpad.net/~jamesh/+archive/upnp
<phako> but that deatures 0.7.0
<phako> why do you need 0.6.4?
<glicks> hey does anyone know why java applet isnt wroking correctly in firefox?
<glicks> its just a gray box that says java applet
<glicks> but strangely i can here sounds comming from it
<phako> fearful: the yource is at http://gupnp.org
<phako> source
<fearful> phako, I'm getting a dependency error on installing aMSN 0.98b
<iceroot> which port i have to open for the ubuntu desktop-viewer? 5900?
<bsm> my also hda is not working
<phako> amsn is using gssdp?
<fearful> phako, thank you
<fearful> phako, apparently so
<janisozaur> fearful: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=gssdp
<fearful> janisozaur, phaero thanks for your help
<glicks> anyone know how to enable java applets on firefox?
<glicks> i have java installed
<iceroot> glicks: firefox restarted?
<janisozaur> glicks: do you also have icedtea installed
<janisozaur> glicks: ?
<musikgoat> Narc: which realtek, 8139?
<heavenrider> does any body here know about kiba dock, if so can u tell me where i can get it
<glicks> icedtea janisozaur ?
<glicks> no whats that?
<cloclo> Bonjour
<Ido_> Hey guys, I need help with Samba, I tried reading a guide and I quite don't understand much...
<musikgoat> Narc: any specifics?
<janisozaur> glicks: i remember sun java had issues with icedtea, i had to uninstall it to make sun java work
<janisozaur> !icedtea | glicks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<cloclo> N'y a-t'il pas une doc sur QT3 ou 4 désigner en francais ?
<janisozaur> glicks: icedtea is a gnu java
<musikgoat> !file icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about file icedtea
<glicks> sould i install icedtea?
<heavenrider> KIBA DOCK , can any one help me
<Narc> musikgoat: Not 8139,  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<janisozaur> glicks: no, if you want sun java to work in your browser
<glicks> sun java doesnt seem to be working
<thiebaude> glicks, sun-java6.jre?
<janisozaur> glicks: also remove openjdk
<musschrott_> hi, i've got a dual boot system winxp/linuxMint; now i want to replace linuxMint with ubuntu - how do i do that without reinstallint windows? is that even possible?
<Gintulis> #youtube
<thiebaude> glicks, sun-java6-plugin
<janisozaur> glicks: "update-alternatives --display java" ?
<Joeseph> I've allowed only ssh private/public keys to access my ssh server.  I want to allow password authentication.   What line in ssh_config do I need to change?
<Sephran> damn is there any way of installing ubuntu on the usb, without having a live cd?
<janisozaur> Joeseph: man ssh_config
<janisozaur> Sephran: yes
<janisozaur> Sephran: you still need the iso though
<janisozaur> !usb | Sephran
<ubottu> Sephran: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<glicks> janisozaur, i think im running openjdk
<janisozaur> glicks: then remove it and restart browser
<musikgoat> Sephran: which ISO did you download?
<Narc> musikgoat: I'm trying to follow MenZa's advise and skim down my original paste and post it here :)
<musikgoat> Narc: i'm still looking around, good idea
<disappearedng> I am seeing this: W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061 any idea?
<janisozaur> glicks: and make sure you have sun-java6-plugin
<Sephran> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<grawity> disappearedng: I think the page at http://deb.opera.com/ has instructions on adding their key.
<musikgoat> Sephran: that is the LiveCD
<musikgoat> Sephran: follow the USB installation instructions using unetbootin
<grawity> disappearedng: Yeah, wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<glicks> janisozaur, i want to remove java-gcj?
<limx> hi
<limx> where is the xorg.conf file in ubuntu 9.10?
<musikgoat> !karmic | limx
<ubottu> limx: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<limx> k
<janisozaur> glicks: i think it is just a compiler - if you dont gcc's gcj, then yes
<RalphS> I ordered the Ubuntu Server 9.04 (x64) only to realize that it was not compatible with my 32 bit architecture. But I just tried that disk, booted it and it WORKED! Then I tried that in VirtualBox but it wont work and I tried to run 64 bit applications which worked fine. I would be highly grateful to you if someone could explain this.
<janisozaur> glicks: anyway, you can install it later on anyway
<musschrott_> i want to replace the linuxmint in my dual-boot setup (winxp/linux) with ubuntu. how do i do that without reinstalling windows? is that even possible?
<Sephran> I saw the live, and net install options, whats the difference?
<Narc> Okay, here's my case Ubuntu fellows : My router (Linksys WAG200G) is getting disconnected from the Internet and mostly from the LAN almost each time I'm using BitTorrent, whatever the client. Any suggestions anyone ? Thanks. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/284706/ for more.
<janisozaur> musschrott_: format your mint partiton and install or just install and choose to format aforementioned partition in the installer
<musschrott_> janisozaur: thanks
<janisozaur> Sephran: well, net is like from the net...
<Sephran> it downloads it from the net?
<janisozaur> Sephran: yeah, i believe so
<glicks> what the heck, why are the ubuntu repos so slow today?
<Kuba> Hey
<janisozaur> !slow | glicks
<ubottu> glicks: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the Karmic Koala (9.10) beta. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<janisozaur> glicks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<musikgoat> Sephran: janisozaur is correct, the net installer is a minimal installer that then grabs the rest of the installation from the net
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Sephran> live is the full packadge then
<Kuba> Could someone please tell how to install newer (or older) version of libwebkit-dev?
<musikgoat> Sephran: yes
<janisozaur> Kuba: newer or older than what?
<Doc_Lappy> kuba did you look in synaptic manager
<musikgoat> Sephran: the instructions here are pretty clear, use unetbootin, select the disk image (the ISO you have), and select the destination USB stick... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Kuba> Doc_Lappy: newer used it :P
<Doc_Lappy> simple question but just checking to make sure ya did
<Sephran> it's installing
<Kuba> janisozaur: 1.1.12 is the version from repo
<Sephran> using this method, can I still use files cross platform?
<janisozaur> Kuba: do you want to use that?
<musikgoat> Sephran: be more specific
<musikgoat> Sephran: you want to access your windows disk?
<Kuba> janisozaur: nope; it has bug, which negatively influences uzbl browser
<Sephran> that I can access any files on the usb from within linux and windows
<musikgoat> Sephran: yes
<Doc_Lappy> ya you can
<janisozaur> Kuba: then look in PPAs or compile from source
<Doc_Lappy> oh too late musikgoat got it
<janisozaur> Kuba: also read about apt-pinning
<musikgoat> !apt-pinning | Kuba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning
<musikgoat> arg
<Sephran> here goes nothing, gotta boot up :)
<Doc_Lappy> but yeah usb sticks work for *nix or dos/win
<ghostlines> I made mistake with gparted and marked half of my disk as unformatted, now i don't know how to get that space back, anyone know how to recover it?
<janisozaur> ghostlines: did you commit changes?
<bobertdos> ghostlines: You could just create another partition and use it for storage.........That's what I did........
<ghostlines> bobertdos, that's what i wanted to initially do
<janisozaur> ghostlines: do you want to "undelete"/recover the data or just use the space?
<ghostlines> janisozaur, I want to create another partition and use the space
<Athen> why would installing a program [in this case xscreensaver] cause one of my global shortcuts to no longer work [in this case the 'lock screen' function] ?
<kipingor> hello people
<janisozaur> ghostlines: then just format the partition with ext3 or whatever else suits you
<Narc> Okay, I'm just posting it one more time : http://paste.ubuntu.com/284706/ . Thanks.
<jgblanco> hi
<ghostlines> janisozaur, gparted is not giving me an option to create another partition, just an option to resize the current half that's left
<musikgoat> Narc: don't be worried about repeating, just don't do it too often
<musikgoat> Narc: you have a unique issue, so you might find that the forums are a better avenue
<kipingor> how do I configure DNS on Ubuntu
<janisozaur> ghostlines: perhaps you already have 4 primary partitions?
<musikgoat> gtg, good luck Narc
<Narc> musikgoat: Well, I'm getting really hopeless because I already posted it on Ubuntu Forums
<janisozaur> kipingor: man resolv.conf
<Narc> musikgoat: Ok, thanks for you help, bye
<musikgoat> Narc: oh :(  I am really happy with my dd-wrt router, keep that as an option, the firmware is fantastic, and linksys firmware is poop, imho
<kipingor> so I can get example.local janisozaur?
<Narc> musikgoat: Ok, I think I'm going to give it a try. dd-wrt is better than Tomato ?
<janisozaur> kipingor: could you rephrase that?
<musikgoat> Narc: in my opinion it is,  read around and ask in #dd-wrt
<musikgoat> Narc: i'm not seeing anything for the WAG 200G router though, so make sure its supported
<musikgoat> GL!
<ghostlines> janisozaur, I misunderstood gparted :p, i can just resize it again an then set create a second partition this time instead of leaving it unformatted
<ghostlines> janisozaur, thanks for your help though
<janisozaur> ghostlines: you're welcome
<kipingor> I want to configure my DNS so that I can host site offline on my PC, and type URL http://example.local
<janisozaur> kipingor: oh...
<janisozaur> kipingor: then "man hosts"
<Narc> Okay, anyone have any suggestions about a disconnection problem on my Linksys WAG200G router caused by Bittorent traffic only on Ubuntu ?... Thanks
<DigiAngel> Hey all
<kipingor> Janisouzaur: I tried that...don't think I got it quit right, any forums or tutorials I can check out?
<Narc> Hi DigiAngel
<Kuba> ok, wondering what is the easies way of installing libwebkit => 1.1.14
<erUSUL> Narc: maybe the firmware in the router can not handle that many connections ?
<erUSUL> !ppa | Kuba
<ubottu> Kuba: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<janisozaur> kipingor: no idea, but you could !pastebin it
<kipingor> what is that?
<DigiAngel> Anyone know what packages one need for audio?  Got a special....Ubuntu Server on a Mac Mini...not sure which packages I need
<chibihogoshino> is there any background podcast downloaders ?
<janisozaur> !pastebin | kipingor
<ubottu> kipingor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<filippo_> ciao scusate...
<mikejet> Will this month's desktop release have the new gnome released a couple weeks ago?
<janisozaur> Kuba: you can download .deb package from ppa via http and feed dpkg with it
<Narc> erUSUL: Yes, I thought about that, and I did decreased the max global connections in my client but the weird thing is that it's only doing it with Ubuntu, not other OSes
<DigiAngel> I know I need some alsa-* jazz, but is there anything else?  Is pulseaudio required?
<erUSUL> Narc: then i dunno :|
<Narc> erUSUL: Me neither :) Thanks anyway
<kipingor> Thanks janisozaur
<fearful> phako, I'm still having problems installing the 0.7 version, it won't let me from the source giving me an error dependency with gupnp and I do have it installed 0.7 (latest).
<janisozaur> fearful: do you have -dev packages installed for that also?
<ivica> Question: How do I make Piacasa default photo manager?
<fearful> janisozaur, negative, but the dev package is not in the synaptic
<janisozaur> fearful: perhaps it is lib*-dev?
<DigiAngel> I remember weechat..that was a good app
<fearful> janisozaur, libgnupnp-av-1.0-dev correct?
<DigiAngel> Welp...time for some Darkest of Days
<janisozaur> fearful: possible. install and try compiling
<DigiAngel> enjoy the day all :)
<fearful> janisozaur, ok will do
<IdleOne> can someone remind me how do I suggest a factoid for ubottu ?
<janisozaur> !bot | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<janisozaur> IdleOne: !factoid is definition
<IdleOne> janisozaur: thank you
<home__> every few seconds there is an anoyying noise in the system - what can it be?
<mesa_booger> home__: could be fans starting up. or optical drive polling
<rsk> home__: please record it and upload the sound somewhere'
<BenBu> when I disable anti-aliasing in kubuntu, I get very badly looking fonts, as if they were scaled down or something. I just want the fonts as-is, without any distortion, exactly the pixels as is. that works fine and looks very sharp and good under suse 10.3
<cocozz> How can I see an smb mounted dir ? mount doesn't show it
<janisozaur> cocozz: via nautilus?
<BenBu> how do I do that? Kubuntu 9.10 with nvidia proprietary, using KDE system settings
<mesa_booger> BenBu: then you need anti-aliasing. the pixels "as-is" without anti-aliasing look awful
<fearful> janisozaur, yea that seemed to do the trick, but missing more dependencies
<home__> mesa_booger, rsk - ok, i will do that
<BenBu> mesa_booger: no, they don't. they look perfect under suse 10.3, same machine.
<ae> does any body use a Asus M4n82 Deluxe with Ubuntu? or knows if this mobo works fine with Linux?
<janisozaur> fearful: wait a sec
<grawity> BenBu: Try setting hinting to full.
<GENT> is there some sort of setting where i can select eext and then get my computer to read outloud the selected text?
<BenBu> grawity: I did, but that's with anti-aliasing. I want none.
<home__> mesa_booger, rsk - it isnt the optical drive but i can open check the fans, it doesnt sound related to fans but i will check
<grawity> BenBu: Disable antialiasing, then
<janisozaur> fearful: try "sudo apt-get build-deb yourpackagename"
<BenBu> grawity: well, when I do that, the fonts look really bad. there's something very wrong.
<janisozaur> fearful: build-dep*
<mesa_booger> BenBu: i think you are perhaps mistaken. most ttf fonts without anti-aliasing look terrible
<Nooneshere> Hello can someone help me finish setting up a game on wine?
<BenBu> mesa_booger: same font on suse 10.3 looks perfect, without anti-aliasing.
<janisozaur> !wine | Nooneshere
<ubottu> Nooneshere: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<BenBu> (front Sans Serif)
<BenBu> font
<fearful> janisozaur, I have all the dependencies just not the correct version, I need gtk+2.0 >=2.16 and I have Juanty's
<Two4> ae, I, for one, don't usually know if specific hardware components are compatible or not, and I'm sure that most people don't either.
<janisozaur> Nooneshere: you might get better help in #wine
<cocozz> janisozaur: I need to see it on shell
<home__> mesa_booger, rsk - it doesnt related to fans as they always on
<mesa_booger> BenBu: you've said that three times now. and you are still wrong. and you will still be wrong if you say it 300 times
<janisozaur> cocozz: is is mounted via nautilus (gvfs, to be exact)
<Nooneshere> Thats an invite only channel
<Two4> ae, check the documentation
<bobertdos> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<BenBu> mesa_booger: what is wrong? I have the suse 10.3 right in front of me, and they *are* perfect there.
<mesa_booger> home__: any other moving parts in there apart from fans and drives ?
<janisozaur> Nooneshere: then go to wine's website and look for their irc channel. perhaprs #winehq
<cocozz> janisozaur: yes it is , atm I'm googling for mounting it by shell :)
<lolrofllmao> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<janisozaur> cocozz: man mount
<home__> mesa_booger, no - i can also chech what other sound settings will make it like
<janisozaur> cocozz: look for cifs
<BenBu> mesa_booger: could it be that ubuntu doesn't install the full fonts with all font sizes, just the base lines? fonts are optimized for every pt. if that's not done, they might look as bad as what I see, so maybe I am just lacking some font files for Sans Serif and co?
<fearful> janisozaur, I have all the dependencies just not the correct version, I need gtk+2.0 >=2.16 and I have Juanty's
<mesa_booger> BenBu: ttf fonts are vector fonts. one size fits all
<janisozaur> cocozz: the mounts in gvfs aren't that easy to handle from cli (at least i know no such method), but all the info should be kept in ~/.gvfs
<fearful> janisozaur, sorry didn't mena to send that.
<janisozaur> fearful: ppa
<home__> mesa_booger, so recording the sound is the only good idea?
<fearful> janisozaur, yea thats what I'm doing thanks so much again for your help.
<mesa_booger> home__: open up the case and use a stethoscope :)
<BenBu> mesa_booger: no, that's not true. you *can* render all sizes from a single vector, but you get bad results for small font sizes. that's why 8-12 pt each have their own glyphs
<home__> mesa_booger, there are many devices to choose from at 'sound'
<mesa_booger> home__: is the sound coming out of the speakers or out of the system case ?
<home__> mesa_booger, it is the speakers
<mesa_booger> sheez
<mesa_booger> lol
<dorgan1> since everyone in #apache seems to be sleeping maybe someone in here can help me
<Jill> need to install any IDE for c\c++ and gtk
<dorgan1> with apache how would i forward requests coming in for mail.domain.tld to mail.domain.tld:8181/   where domain and tld are dynamic
<janisozaur> Jill: eclipse, code::blocks, ...
<mesa_booger> home__: try disabling the daemons one at a time, to see which one is causing the "sounds"
<MindVirus> Hello. I am trying to extract an ISO file to a directory but it is a bit damaged. Is there any way to force-extract, skipping errors?
<home__> mesa_booger, what are daemons?
<janisozaur> MindVirus: try mounting it and just copying the files without errors
<home__> mesa_booger, im not sure there is sound in the system by the way
<MindVirus> janisozaur: what do you mean, mount it? You mean mount -o loop -t iso9660?
<janisozaur> MindVirus: yeah, something like that
<MindVirus> janisozaur: it won't mount because it says it's not a valid iso9660 partition.
<MindVirus> But I know it is.
<mesa_booger> home__: system services. like exim, sysklogd, gpm, gdm etc
<MindVirus> It just has the copy-protection error in the first block.
<cocozz> janisozaur: lol...I found that mounting it throught its domain name doens't work, it must be it's ip ..
<mesa_booger> home__: extraneous sounds from the speakers can be caused by irq problems and also by rf interference from nearby units
<home__> mesa_booger, do i need to disable them?
<Jill> janisozaur: can i edit .net sources in eclipse?
<zsakr> how to make flash work on ubuntu?
<zsakr> ive been trying for a weeknow!|
<grawity> janisozaur: ls /usr/bin/gvfs-*
<FeiRuoWa> hi. i heard you guys are awake >_>
<grawity> cocozz: mount.cifs //host/share /mnt
<mesa_booger> home__: disable each in turn. and put it back on again. when the badness stops, you have the culprit
<zsakr> is there any tut?
<zsakr> page?
<zsakr> how to make flash work!
<zsakr> grawity?
<home__> there is nothing close to the computer mesa_booger
<FloodBot3> zsakr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Exodus> home__, weird sounds from the speakers are usually your cellphone :P move it away.
<janisozaur> Jill: well... technically you can edit anything in eclipse
<ZanQdo> hey
<FeiRuoWa> anybody know of a good cd importer? i'm using exaile to play if that makes a difference...
<janisozaur> grawity: ty
<ZanQdo> what app in gnome is equivalent to klipper
<grawity> ZanQdo: glippe
<mesa_booger> home__: dunno then. must be the Ghost In The Machine
<home__> Exodus, no cell phone
<grawity> ZanQdo: er, glipper
<ZanQdo> seriusly? haha
<ZanQdo> ok
<bobertdos> zsakr: Have you tried to install anything yet?
<home__> mesa_booger, i will try disabling but how to disable?
<Exodus> home__, sometimes usb devices will make horrible sounds through the speakers. Bad front panel wiring.
<janisozaur> Jill: for .net/mono you'd like to use sharpdevelop (or monodevelop, i'm not 100% sure about the name)
<linxeh> Exodus: or bad motherboard design, or mismatched impedances on the connected audio devices
<Jill> janisozaur: thanks
<Exodus> linxeh, exactly.
<home__> Exodus, ok that might be - and i think there is no sound in the system
<LobbyZ> i need to get something to rip cds ultimately for exaile on ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<grawity> LobbyZ: cdparanoia?
<FeiRuoWa> haha, LobbyZ, that's what i asked. plagiarism! you even stole my wording :P
<lolrofllmao> lol
<LobbyZ> since you wouldnt ask yourself, FeiRuoWa
<home__> Exodus, no spcial usb devises
<LobbyZ> but grawity was nice enough to answer your question
<FeiRuoWa> LobbyZ, i did.
<FeiRuoWa> see above. it got lost in th eflood.
<FeiRuoWa> also, thank you, grawity
<LobbyZ> Choose a better moment then!
<Exodus> home__, try unplugging your usb devices. Just having them connected might do the above.
<benjo123> hi
<taylor_> I'm trying to get my daughter's wireless working on release 9.04. she has a broadcom BCM 4401-B0 ethernet controller. The instruction I have said I should execute this command, echo "ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modules. Synaptic shows that ndiswrapper modules are installed.
<dorgan1> how would i forward requests coming in for mail.domain.tld to mail.domain.tld:8181/
<Exodus> taylor_, In the System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers. There should be a simple click-to-enable wireless.
<lucaxxxxxx> cant play avi files with totem... http://paste.ubuntu.com/284750/
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, do you have codecs installed?
<Loafers> How do I update Google Chrome on Ubuntu?  There's no update option in the menu or anything.
<taylor_> Exodus, I do not show Hardware Drives under that path.
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: i do... i can play the files with mplayer, in mplayer i see it laggy... but i could see it just fine with totem... i dont know why but i cant play it anymore... so yes i think i do have gstreamer plugin installed
<janisozaur> Loafers: via apt
<yowshi> coz_: change themes in firefox? i dont know where to gewt themese for firefox
<Loafers> janisozaur, sudo apt-get update ?
<RickZilla> Is there a list somewhere of hardware requirements for the upcoming Karmic release?
<coz_> yowshi,   not in firefox  but on your system  under  system/preferences/appearance
<Crazy_man> #ccolinux
<Exodus> taylor_, Ubuntu 9.04 has a Restricted Hardware or Hardware Drivers menu option under the system/administration/
<coz_> yowshi,  change the gnome system gtk2 theme there
<mesa_booger> yowshi: tools -> addons
<Exodus> taylor_, it's the main menu: System. Administration.
<janisozaur> Loafers: "Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Chrome up to date. If you don't want Google's repository, do "sudo touch /etc/default/google-chrome" before installing the package."
<janisozaur> Loafers: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Loafers> janisozaur, Yes I know, but I heard a new version was released today and its not autoupdating
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, ok, totem uses the gstreamer engine, and I think mplayer uses the xine one
<Loafers> janisozaur, thanks
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, lets make sure you have the gstreamer engine codecs installed.
<Dev_N00b> Anyone know of decent icecast two broadcast software similar to SAM broadcaster, but for Ubuntu?
<janisozaur> Loafers: i have 4.0.220.1
<Tarthen> Hey guys
<Tarthen> Slight issye
<Tarthen> issue*
<Dev_N00b> ni hao
<janisozaur> Loafers: that's from today
<yowshi> coz_: yeah changing ubuntu theme had no effect on firfox texxt
<home__> Exodus, all are discconected but the anoyying sound still there
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: i have them installed gstreamer plugins good and ugly or bad i dont remember
<Tarthen> Loopback sound in 9.10 beta - what happened?
<yowshi> coz_: but i do like this high contrast inverse
<FeiRuoWa> ni hao, Dev_N00b.
<home__> how can i change my nick?
<janisozaur> home__: /nick newnick
<Loafers> janisozaur, Ah okay.  I have same version too.  How come I didn't notice it updating at all?
<Dev_N00b> It should be Ni Hao Mah on my part.  There are multiple people in the room.  Third person plural
<skyn3t> sup guys
<coz_> yowshi,  ok if that works then use it    because the issue is a little strange  I have not had that issue unless it was caused by a bad firefox theme or gtk2 theme
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, ok. There's the good, the bad, and the ugly.
<Dev_N00b> damn conjugation
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, make sure you have them all :)
<janisozaur> Loafers: you may have auto-updates enabled, check in synaptic options
<Dev_N00b> I should stick to Russian and Latin
<skyn3t> i need some help
<home__> mmm/nick mgv4
<lucaxxxxxx> ill check again
<home__> nick/ mgv4
<Loafers> janisozaur, ok thanks
<metalf8801> is there an easy way to align my Icon on my desktop?
<ZanQdo_> I just lost my traybar...
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, they are under gstreamer0.10-plugins-
<ZanQdo_> cant get it back :s
<skyn3t> i manager to install intel pro 100 ve , but every time i need to reboot i have to "sudo modprobe eepro100" to get my network card working
<janisozaur> ZanQdo_: right click on panel, add to panel, look for tray
<ZanQdo_> I right click everywhere and I cant get the add option
<ZanQdo_> what panel
<ZanQdo_> Im on ubuntu netbook
<skyn3t> ani'm on ubuntu 9
<janisozaur> the one that had tray
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins*
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: that will do it i guess
<janisozaur> ZanQdo_: is it different from "full"?
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, no, if you use synaptic you can easily find them. The Bad plugins don't mix with the Ugly plugins. They conflict
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, the package you WANT to have is ugly.
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: which one should i use... i have them both installed so that may be the problem
<ZanQdo_> oh finally got it
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly & gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: k... thats a good point
<rompness_425> hi there!!  I have a GeForce Nvidia FX 5500 PCI card 256MB and am trying to get it work work on my computer Ubuntu 9.04 server loaded with Xwindows  I can't get it to work past 640x480
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<rompness_425> need help
<jhattara> what should i do when installing a new monitor? just plug it in and run this in terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Exodus> rompness_425, have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<rompness_425> Exodus: yes
<rompness_425> I used hardware drivers and I selected the restricted driver
<taylor_> Exodus, Do I have to reboot to activate the driver?
<Exodus> rompness_425, are you sure they are enabled?
<rompness_425> how to I check ?
<Exodus> taylor_, you shouldn't have to.
<janisozaur> rompness_425: run nvidia-settings
<Pupeno> Is there any graphical program that average joe can use to extract the audio out of an mp4 or flv to an mp3?
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: nope still have that error
<janisozaur> Pupeno: as in youtube?
<rompness_425> I can't even run Envidia setting, because the screen is too small and everything moves around like crazy, I can't even select and even in there I see the highest resolution is that max
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, try installing VLC. If vlc doesn't open it, the file is probably damaged.
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, aptitude install vlc
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: i have vlc installed..
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, does vlc play the file?
<Pupeno> janisozaur: what? yeah, as in files downloaded from youtube, if that's what you are asking.
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus:  nope
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: just the sound
<janisozaur> Pupeno: try vixy.net
<janisozaur> Pupeno: also http://lmgtfy.com/?q=flv+online+converter
<Pupeno> janisozaur: vixy.net is not responding.
<Pupeno> janisozaur: I do not want an on-line converter.
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, that's weird. Either the file is not correct or you have some codecs mismatch.
<ae> does any body use a Asus M4n82 Deluxe with Ubuntu? or knows if this mobo works fine with Linux?
<rsk> ae: what cpu does it have on it?
<ae> phenom 955
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: vlc says something about xvid format not supported
<Exodus> Pupeno, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Transcoding
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, oh, it's an xvid
<rsk> ae: _absolutely_ best thing to do is to boot it up with the ubuntu CD and see if it works. (no need to install it)
<rsk> ae: that way you dont have to take someone's word for it :)
<Pupeno> Exodus: Thanks. I'm aware of those, none usable by my wife. I need something easy to use.
<ae> thanks rsk
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, i told you earlier to do an: aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<rompness_425> when I press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace I don't exit xwindows, how can I exit to command prompt ?
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me of an apt sources that work with jaunty that have educational games for kids 2 - 10? free is best
<heavenrider> are ther docks for ubuntu, if so how can i set them on my sesktop
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, ffmpeg open xvid
<janisozaur> Pupeno: "apt-cache search flv", "apt-cache show yourpackage"
<lucaxxxxxx> Exodus: i have installed ffmpeg
<Exodus> rompness_425, you can use CTRL ALT F1 through CTRL ALT F6, CTRL ALT F7 is you windows.
<Izazul> can i get some help i  want to install ubuntu on my sistem but i get this error "i/o error, dev SR0, sector1431176 buffer i/o error, on drive , logical bloc" can someone help me ?
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, then totem is probably not using that.
<juli_> hi there
<Exodus> lucaxxxxxx, do a "aptitude search totem" and tell me if "totem-xine" is installed
<heavenrider> hello
<heavenrider> can any body help me i dont knw how to set a dock on my ubuntu
<heavenrider> and is there widgets like a clock etc that i can set on my desktop
<juli_> can some one halp pls i canot install kismet on ubuntu
<Exodus> heavenrider, kde has cute stuff like that built in
<rsk> heavenrider: rightclick at the top, add to panel. might be what you want there
<heavenrider> i use ubuntu(gnome) i think
<juli_> i try everytheng but nothing
<rompness_425> Exodus  Ctrl+Alt  F1 works but, using my username/password don't work, it won't take it, and I know its valid
<BenBu> somebody has kubuntu 9.10 running? kpackagekit doesn't work for me, says I don't have the "necessary privileges", and then crashes. even if I start it with "kdesudo kpackagekit"
<janisozaur> !karmic | BenBu
<ubottu> BenBu: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jhattara> Pupeno, avidemux is probably as easy as it can get for demuxing
<Exodus> rompness_425, make sure the console has the right keyboard layout. Try typing your password without pressing ENTER on the username. That way you can test that all the keys are mapped like they're suppose to
<heavenrider> rsk thats not a widget
<rsk> ok nvm then
<Exodus> heavenrider, try kiba dock
<heavenrider> i want a sepaeate widgets like this http://www.cairo-dock.org/mediacolor/album3/1223007068_91eea83fb7.png
<Pupeno> jhattara: and it can read .mp4 and .flv?
<heavenrider> can any body help me
<rsk> heavenrider: that's awn
<heavenrider> i knw i tried kiba dock
<heavenrider> but i cant find it
<heavenrider> i mean tried to find it
<heavenrider> its not ther any wheer
<heavenrider> rsk, kiba dock, wher can i find it
<jhattara> Pupeno, it can read flv fine, at least if you have the codecs installed, it's been ages since i've used it so it might take some time if you want me to give you a walkthrough
<rsk> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<rompness_425> ok, thanks, need to reboot
<rsk> there heavenrider
<Exodus> AWN is also very good heavenrider
<Exodus> heavenrider, "aptitude install avant-window-navigator"
<jaapz> cairo-dock is also a good one
<jhattara> Pupeno, actually, i need to explore some stuff, i'm not certain if avidemux is what you're looking for
<heavenrider> exodus, i dont understand
<heavenrider> im totally new to ububtu
<Exodus> heavenrider, ok
<heavenrider> rsk where?
<taylor_> Exodus, my wireless still shows not connect. I crested a new wireless connection called "Home". I also rebooted the system. still no effect.
<Carvin> #surabaya
<rsk> heavenrider: under where i typed !awm
<heavenrider> sorry, i m jus getting used to ubuntu
<rsk> awn even
<Exodus> heavenrider, go to the Applications Menu, and click on "Add/Remove Software" or something like that
<Exodus> heavenrider, in there, you're going to make sure the dropdown on the top part of that program says "all free and open sources packages" or something like that
<heavenrider> dont see any thing rsk , sorry
<Darxus> Package: hugin
<Darxus> Pin: release a=experimental
<Darxus> Pin-Priority: 1000
<heavenrider> ok exodus
<Exodus> heavenrider, then you're going to put "avant-window-navigator" in the search box
<Darxus>   Package pin: (not found)
<Exodus> heavenrider, from there on just double click and install.
<Darxus> Why am I getting "not found"?
<rsk> heavenrider: sorry if you're missing a peice of text in this channel im sorry i can't help you :)
<heavenrider> that ll give me docks , or widgets?
<Exodus> heavenrider, that will give you the Mac Like dock
<heavenrider> oh!!
<heavenrider> ok
<heavenrider> thanks
<Exodus> avant-window-navigator          - A MacOS X like panel for GNOME
<heavenrider> ahh i see it
<carpediem> or gnome-do with docky mode, which I like more than AWN
<Exodus> heavenrider, aptitude is a program you use in the console, with some parameters you search, install, remove packages. avant-window-navigator is a package. Under the console typing "aptitude install avant-window-navigator" you'll install that package.
<heavenrider> exodus: is that the best one ?
<heavenrider> ok
<janisozaur> !best | heavenrider
<ubottu> heavenrider: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Exodus> heavenrider, I don't really know, I use my desktop pretty simple, with some minor gl effects :P
<jhattara> Pupeno, you still here ?
<Pupeno> jhattara: yes.
<heavenrider> sorry ubottu
<janisozaur> heavenrider: ubottu is a bot
<jhattara> Pupeno, sent a private message yo you, do you see it ?
<carpediem> Sheesh.  #ubuntu = the no fun channel
<heavenrider> i jus want somin flashy , so my friends wud want to install linux
<Exodus> heavenrider, ok
<heavenrider> they think linux is not very good
<Yashy> I'm looking for help with fakeraid 10 setup. In Ubiquity it's showing 2x RAID0 instead of one RAID10
<heavenrider> i wanna change thir opinion
<Exodus> heavenrider, i'll give you something to play with.
<Exodus> heavenrider, there's a package called simple-ccsm
<Exodus> heavenrider, install "simple-ccsm"
<heavenrider> oh!! i have that already, installed it jus 5 mins b4
<carpediem> or, more fun compizconfig-settings-manager
<heavenrider> whats flashy without that
<Exodus> heavenrider, that will add a the compiz configuration settings manager under the System -- Preferences  menu
<heavenrider> :)
<heavenrider> i came to linux because of that
<heavenrider> :)
<Szkrabek> I've got a problem with the installer. It doesn't seem to recognize my screen correctly. It "glitches" to the right, on the left remains black. I can't see the buttons to confirm my choices. What can I do?
<Exodus> Szkrabek, with what installer?
<heavenrider> thanks exodus
<Exodus> Szkrabek, the microwave installer? :P
<Exodus> heavenrider, np, there's some really fun plugins there.
<carpediem> Szkrabek: assuming you don't have other monitors hooked up or something on tv-out, that's a bit odd.  Only other option is to use the alternative ISO for a non-GUI installer.
<janisozaur> Szkrabek: hold left alt, click with left mouse button on the app and move it
<Exodus> heavenrider, the trick is binding the right plugins on the right keys.
<heavenrider> i have the cube
<outoftime> is there a quick way to test whether a bootp server is responding?
<taylor_> Exodus, my wireless still shows not connect. I crested a new wireless connection called "Home". I also rebooted the system. still no effect. Do I have to put in the mac values?
<heavenrider> i dont knw what else to do
<Szkrabek> Exodus, no the kubuntu installer...
<heavenrider> which keys?
<Yashy> I'm looking for help with fakeraid 10 setup. In Ubiquity it's showing 2x RAID0 instead of one RAID10
<m0r0n> Does anyone have this problem, uploading to imageshack or photobucket, your firefox will pulse grey and your not able to use it, nor open any new windows until it's done, and it takes forever?
<Exodus> taylor_, make sure the wireless card is installed correctly. Have you connected to other wireless networks? What card is it?
<outoftime> m0r0n: known issue with linux flash player. probably will never be fixed
<taylor_> Exodus, Broadcom BCM4401-B0
<Exodus> Szkrabek, reboot into the safe vga mode, it's an option on the boot
<outoftime> m0r0n: the greying out bit, specifically. as far as taking forever, most likely just takes forever.
<Exodus> taylor_, that has a firmware that needs to be installed first.
<janisozaur> outoftime, m0r0n i've never experienced that, although i have uploaded images to imageshack
<m0r0n> outoftime: Ah. Thanks. Hopefully the new Ubuntu will fix  that
<outoftime> m0r0n: nope - it's up to adobe to do it, and it's unlikely they will
<outoftime> m0r0n: it's a bug in their flash player for linux
<m0r0n> janisozaur: Hm... which flash plugin do you have?
<outoftime> which is nonfree, so nobody can fix it
<taylor_> Exodus, It was in the Dell laptop when we bought it.
<janisozaur> outoftime: is it possible that it's because i use x64?
<Szkrabek> Exodus, thanks, I'll r
<Exodus> taylor_, wait a sec
<Exodus> Szkrabek, no problem
<outoftime> janisozaur: no idea - afaik it's the code in the linux flash player itself. it totally blocks the process on uploads.
<Szkrabek> Exodus,thanks, I'll try that!
<janisozaur> m0r0n: 10.32.18, latest from adobe labs
<Exodus> taylor_, the 4401 is a ethernet card
<janisozaur> m0r0n: let me check again, the default imageshack website?
<Exodus> taylor_, your wireless card is something else
<m0r0n> janisozaur: www.imageshack.us
<outoftime> m0r0n, janisozaur that's the same version i'm using nb
<Exodus> taylor_, the broadcom 4401 B0 is a wired network card. Do you need help finding out what your wireless card is?
<ExElNeT> is there any solution available to run a wireless card with the rtl r8185 chipset? the current kernel crashes ...
<taylor_> Exodus, The network card it BCM4311
<Exodus> taylor_, ok
<Exodus> taylor_, that's a wireless :)
<Exodus> which one do you have specifically?
<user01> hello, I have a 5dbi usb wireless internet adapter attached to my computer. The problem is that the signal being detected is very low and after a couple of hours, the connection drops. Is something that I can do?
<Exodus> taylor_, can you type in a console "lspci | grep "4311" and copy paste it here?
<alabd> Good Day everyone ,How to change Serial device in Minicom software ? in default it checks /dev/tty8 but dialup modem is /dev/ttySHSF0 .
<user___> hello
<Doc_Lappy> know this is off topic but anyone willing to help me with a php/mysql website that I've spent 4 days on now and still can't get to work trying 4 different scripts that I've tried to modify?
<user___> how do you do?
<user___> q
<Exodus> taylor_, that's:  lspci | grep 4311
<user01> the internet signal detected in ubuntu is low, while the same signal in windows is full
<Doc_Lappy> weird user...
<mnaines> user01: I use a 20dBm wireless
<Exodus> user01, hello, two things, some drivers aren't perfect, meaning it's not that the signal is not strong, it's the driver that is just SHOWING it as low.
<Exodus> user01, two, depending on the driver you'll get different outcome.
<taylor_> Exodus,  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01
<janisozaur> m0r0n: checked
<Doc_Lappy> yeah I'd have to go with exodus that's what it sounds like to me too is just different drivers not reading the same
<mnaines> Exodus, if the wireless card can output 20dBm, what antenna would I need for optimal performance?
<janisozaur> m0r0n: fully working all the time
<mnaines> I currently have a 7dB antenna on it
<janisozaur> m0r0n: even watching some metacafe (as youtube is down atm) flash vid
<Exodus> mnaines, it really depends on how far you're trying to link up.
<janisozaur> m0r0n: while uploading
<user01> Exodus, I see, is there anything I can do to change the driver? In windows I have 100% while in ubuntu I only get 1 out of 4 bars
<mnaines> Exodus: Its not the distance...Its that I have to connect through walls with a lot of RFI
<Doc_Lappy> how do I open up a new window without closing this one, if I just type /join $? will it close it on pidgin/
<cumulus007> Is there a IRC channel intended for documentators?
<janisozaur> m0r0n: http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/4189/zrzutekranuo.png check if it is the same version of uploader (i see no flash there)
<cumulus007> I mean the Ubuntu documentation team
<mnaines> Exodus: There is a lot of harmonic resonance between my computer and the wireless router
<Yashy> I'm looking for help with fakeraid (BIOS RAID) 10 setup. In Ubiquity it's showing 2x RAID0 instead of one RAID10
<ibkanat> I just upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and now I HAVE NO AUDIO?? MCP51 High Definition Audio
<ibkanat> what do I do?
<ibkanat> worked in 9.04
<janisozaur> !karmic | ibkanat
<ubottu> ibkanat: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cumulus007> Yashy, you have to use the Alternate CD for RAID
<Exodus> ibkanat, play with "alsamixer" in the console
<rsk> ibkanat: report a bug and ask in the right channel #ubuntu+1
<m0r0n> janisozaur: Same thing, I just have ad's on the side
<janisozaur> m0r0n: x86 or x64?
<taylor_> Exodus,  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01
<Exodus> mnaines, then it depends also on the amount of walls and what they're made of :P
<user01> how can I change my wireless card drivers?
<Exodus> taylor_, let me look up a good guide for you.
<m0r0n> janisozaur: x86, not sure, I know it's not x64 for sure though
<vargadanis> hi... hello everyone, I have a little bit of trouble with dual boot.. I can't start windows even after reinstalling grub. I have detailed the problems here http://pastebin.com/m410f04b4
<vargadanis> please take a look if you have a min
<taylor_> Exodus, thanks - I been on the search several days now.
 * inspire` sips beer
<Yashy> cumulus007: I'm pretty sire I am, as it said SATA RAID detected at the "Detect disks" stage. But at the "Partition Disks" stage it's showing two RAID 0s instead of one RAID 10.
<Exodus> taylor_, here we are: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<janisozaur> m0r0n: i use x64, adobe rarely releases updates for this architecture, but i think it is up to date with other releases
<Exodus> taylor_, the driver is there, but the firmware isn't, that page will show you how to 'cut' the firmware.
<janisozaur> m0r0n: i use 10.0.32.18, check it at http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
 * inspire` Lucky Peterson - Black Midnight Sun - 01 - Herbert Harper's Free Press News.mp3
<m0r0n> janisozaur: I have 10.0.32.18 also
<m0r0n> janisozaur: I checked Synapic's
<user01> how can I know what is the current driver in my system for the wireless card?
<janisozaur> m0r0n: if it's not x64 (which is known to have problems with 32-bit flash plugin), then i can't help you any further, sorry
<taylor_> Exodus, what do you mean "cut" the firmware?
<m0r0n> janisozaur: np, at least you just answered me, I've ask this question a couple times no one seems to know anything about it
<Exodus> taylor_, hehe, just follow the guide, you'll use a program falled fwcutter, it cuts the firmware from the windows drivers pretty much.
<Exodus> taylor_, you don't have to cut anything, the programs will :)
<taylor_> Exodus, thanks for your help.
<Exodus> taylor_, np
<scatterp> hi i am trying to install phpmyadmin after booting from dvd (live) i see i need to change deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse restricted but i cant do that as its locked is there another way i can grab it ?
<erUSUL> user01: lshw -C Network | grep -i driver
<Exodus> scatterp, locked how? what program are you using?
<scatterp> nano
<scatterp> remember im booted from a live cd...
<vtec_> I did a command sudo apt-get install xdotools it isntalled correctly but how do I open it? I can't find it
<scatterp> i guess i just need a .deb or something ?
<Exodus> you're trying to install phpmyadmin from a livecd?
<scatterp> Exodus, yes
<janisozaur> m0r0n: i think you might check if it is flash-related - just remove the flash plugin and go to imageshack to check if the problem persists
<Exodus> vtec_, what is xdotools?
<Exodus> vtec_, do you mean xdotool?
<Exodus> scatterp, try installing ubuntu first :P
<vtec_> it's a program from the synaptics
<vtec_> How do I open an app I dled from package manager if I don't find it in my menus?
<Exodus> right click on it in synaptic, go to Files, and see what files it has.
<luist> how can i download a whole folder from a website preserving its subfolders structure??
<Exodus> vtec_, some packages are command line tools, or aren't the big of a program to have a menu spot
<erUSUL> luist: wget -r --no-parent url/folder
<Tux0r> hey guys
<luist> erUSUL: thanks.. where will that download to?
<Exodus> luist, to the folder you're currently in
<aj_444> I am trying to make my panels transparent like shown here http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueSpace?content=73599 but its confusing me. help?
<erUSUL> luist: current folder
<luist> erUSUL: it download just a folder with index.html -.-
<Exodus> vtec_, the command is: xdotool
<Exodus> vtec_, either open a console and type "xdotool" or press alt+f2 and type it.
<Buckie> does anyone know what the consol version of vlc is called, i forgot >.<
<Yashy> I'm looking for help with fakeraid (BIOS RAID) 10 setup. In Ubiquity it's showing 2x RAID0 instead of one RAID10
<Exodus> Buckie, vlc-nox
<vtec_> Exodus: thankyou very much
<Buckie> Exodus thats what i thought but its bugged somehow
<handshake> hello all just got my ubuntu installed came from windows but i have a quick question
<Exodus> vtec_, you're welcome
<Buckie> Exodus  -bash: vlc-nox: command not found
<erUSUL> luist: dunno should work. check wget man page
<Exodus> Buckie, well, the package is called vlc-nox ;)
<Exodus> Buckie, "aptitude install vlc-nox"
<handshake> i used to be running windows 7 as stated before but i still need it for work documents and such... is there a way to use my old partition of windows in linux and if so how
<Buckie> Exodus it just tells me 3 packages was not upgraded
<Exodus> Buckie, it is probably installed. Let's check doing a "aptitude show vlc-nox"
<wit> good evening
<stefg> Yashy: is that a dual boot machine, or ist it linux-only?
<Exodus> Buckie, if it is, the second line should say "State: Installed"
<handshake> can anyone help?
<Yashy> stefg: brand new machine, nothing yet, will be linux only
<Exodus> handshake, installing ubuntu has many options, one of them is living next to other operating systems like windows.
<wit> i don;t understand a word of your discussion
<stefg> Yashy: i'd forget about about bios fakeraid (dmraid) and use softraid (mdadm).
<Buckie> Exodus yes its installed, it also tells me that its in conflict with vlc
<handshake> exodus i understand that but i want to do like a virtual machine but use my old partition
<Exodus> handshake, virtual machines usually use a file image to hold their virtual hard drives, you don't actually need a real partition
<stefg> Yashy: the CPU does the heavy lifting anyway, and mdadm is much more flexible and compatible (and you don't need to wait for the raid bios at boot-time)
<ZykoticK9> handshake, VirtualBox is capable of booting your RAW partition - this might get you started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769883 also check the VBox manual and the "working with RAW" partitions
<Exodus> Buckie, if it is installed, run it. "vlc"
<Yashy> stefg: I assumed using the BIOS/hardware would have some speed advantages?
<handshake> exodus then what can i do to run my old windows partition virtually in linux?
<wit> you know what guys?You are not too hospitable
<Exodus> Buckie, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/vlc-nox/filelist shows all the files in that package. there's "vlc" "nvlc" and others.
<erUSUL> handshake: ask in #vbox maybe virtualbox can do it
<ZykoticK9> handshake, FYI you might run into MS validation issues BTW
<handshake> ok thanks guys
<stefg> Yashy: no... it's no real hardware raid. It's mainly intended for stupid OS's which can't deal with raid on pure software :-)
<Yashy> stefg: for that do I just tell the BIOS 4 seperate disks and let mdadm do it all?
<wit> i'd better go watch some cartoons
<stefg> Yashy: right
<wit> bbut don't ever ask me to come back!!
<erUSUL> handshake: the question is not if vbox can boot off of a parition in the disk. the question is would win7 survive a hardware change under its feet ?
<stefg> Yashy: and you need the alternate installer
<wit> i'm serious!!
<Exodus> wit, <3
<Yashy> stefg: So there is no such thing as BIOS RAID doing real hardware raid?
<Yashy> cumulus007: I'm pretty sire I am, as it said SATA RAID detected at the "Detect disks" stage. But at the "Partition Disks" stage it's showing two RAID 0s instead of one RAID 10.
<Exodus> handshake, you can install ubuntu after windows 7
<Yashy> oops, I meant that for stefg
<Exodus> handshake, don't be frightened, I've done it.
<Perry__> Hi all, was wondering if someone might be able to assist.  I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on friends system over a windows 7 install (created new partition for the install) but now windows is not showing up in GRUB, and there is no menu.lst to check out.
<Exodus> handshake, just repartition the windows partition and install ubuntu if you want to dual boot
<erUSUL> Perry__: karmic (in beta) uses grub2. go to #ubuntu+1
<Buckie> Exodus I did run it many times but i get this message : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/284800/
<Perry__> ok
<stefg> Yashy: "Bios" raid uses the CPU for all calculations, just like softraid.. there's just one abstrction layer added to hide this fact from windows. linux doesn't need that
<Exodus> Buckie, use "cvlc"
<Yashy> stefg: OK Thanks, not sure why I bought a MB with RAID then :)
<Exodus> Buckie, says it right there :P  "[00000001] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface."
<stefg> Yashy: bedcause you wanted the extra sata-ports
<erUSUL> Yashy: you need the extra sata ports  anyway
<Exodus> Buckie, don't expect anything cute without any windows ;)
<mlissner> Hi, does anybody know how to deprioritize a backup script? It's bringing my computer to a halt.
<erUSUL> mlissner: probably you want ionice
<ZykoticK9> mlissner, look into nice / renice etc.
<stefg> mlissner: man nice
<Exodus> mlissner, nice values is what you're looking for
<Buckie> Exodus it still makes some error : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/284803/
<mlissner> I tried giving it a high nice value, but that didn't help.
<mlissner> ionice sounds promising though
<Yashy> ahh makes sense. Thanks guys. Will the ncurses installer let me use mdadm or should I jump to console before detect disks and do it manually?
 * erUSUL a backup script is probably IO bound not cpu bound
<Exodus> mlissner, http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/changing-priority-on-linux-processes/
<Exodus> Buckie, do a "cvlc --help" of "man vlc" I think there's a --nox parameter that goes with that command
<Exodus> I'll install vlc
<stefg> Yashy: the alternate installer will let you set it up. but i find it soemwhat counter-intuitive and usually prepare my disk beforehand and present a readily made array to the installer.
<DPic> godstar: check this-- http://www.archive.org/details/FuckingMacs
<Yashy> thanks for your help stefg, will try this.
<stefg> Yashy: and raid 10 is special, too.. although mdadm supports native raid-10 the installer will make you create two raid-1 arrays, that you then raid 0
<DPic> anyone who's good at macs is welcome to see if they can figure this one out =]
<Joeseph> I need to tell SSH to allow password authentication.   What line in ssh_config Do I change to make that happen?
<mnaines1> stefg: I usually run Hardware Raid before I install Ubuntu
<stefg> !raid | Yashy
<ubottu> Yashy: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Yashy> ok good to know
<peol> How would I install software from my PPA instead from the original PPA (even if it's older)?
<{Onyx}> Hmm, I was runing a HDD test/recover from ultimate boot cd and now my secondary drive doesn't mount. When I try to mount it is says I have to specify file system but when I do it says incorrect fs
<Yashy> I want the softwareraid one instead of fakeraid now :)
<peol> original PPA = original repos
<Exodus> peol, you have to give your repo priority
<{Onyx}> I'm guessing runing HDD tools from ultimate boot cd isn't a good idea for an ext3 file system.
<PCTeacher012> I have a question on what version of ubuntu should i use
<Exodus> peol, it's called pinning
<PCTeacher012> I will give my specifications
<Exodus> peol, http://wiki.debian.org/AptPinning
<erUSUL> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<peol> Exodus: Awesome, thanks
<stefg> Yashy: esp. beacause you want a small, all raid1 (4 partitions) /boot partition, your OS on a direct raid 10, and all the data stuff on a lvm.... stupid bios can't do that
<Exodus> peol, np, although https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto is prettier page ^_^
<PCTeacher012> I have 2 GHz processor, Intel Pentinum 4, 256 MB SyncDRAM, 32MB AGP 3D Graphics card. Should i use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<{Onyx}> PCTeacher, except for ram your system is better than mine and ubuntu runs ok.
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: the problemis the ram. it wouñb be grat if you can add some more. with 256  install xubuntu
<rsk> PCTeacher012: make sure you download the alternative installer, ram is not enough
<ZykoticK9> PCTeacher012, think about upgrading your memory and you could use regular Ubuntu, but with only 256 Xubuntu is probably more suited
<DPic> whenever i try to boot a LiveCD from this macbook, i can get past the boot menu but then i get this "[5.162415] Not responding. "
<naxa>  hi; how much space do i need for installing ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> erUSUL: Okay, Thanks, what is the alternative installer?
<Exodus> PCTeacher012, it's usually just called sdram :P
<erUSUL> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<erUSUL> !alternate | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<PCTeacher012> exodus: Mine actually says SyncDRam xD
<Exodus> PCTeacher012, hehe, that's pretty cool
<PCTeacher012> erUSUL: Is it still easy to install with?
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: is  a cuses based installer like the first half of the winXP installer
<Exodus> PCTeacher012, the installer is going to be very slow because you don't have all that much memory. But after you install it should run pretty quick.
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: you navigate with cursosr keys tab and enter/space
<PCTeacher012> erUSUL and Exodus: Okay, thanks. My computer ran the LiveCD installer of ubuntu fine
<PCTeacher012> LOL
<godstar> DPic: have you tried talking to someone in #mac to see if they knew about installing Ubuntu on mac hardware?
<Exodus> PCTeacher012, oh nice. Then go ahead and install :)
<phix> hey
<phix> LjL: <3
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: well min req ask for 384 MB ;P
<PCTeacher012> PCTeacher012: I already have ubuntu installed, just seeing if it is right for my computer lol
<DPic> godstar: didn't even know that was a channel. heading over now
<{Onyx}> Guess I'm just going to finish runing the hard drive scan on this thing and let it repair the disk all the way and if that doesn't work forget about it.
<godstar> DPic: good luck.
<{Onyx}> Just a stupid  40gb IDE disk anyway
<PCTeacher012> Odd thing is: Manufacturer says i have 256 MB, but when i went to msinfo32 on windows, it said i had 512 O.o I have never upgraded ram
<Exodus> erUSUL, that's the recommended settings for memory
<hatchetman82> hi
<DPic> godstar: thanks for your help
<Exodus> PCTeacher012, it was probably adding the swap to the memory
<godstar> DPic: anytime.
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: maybe someone elses did :) type « free -m » on a terminal
<hatchetman82> how do i go about making 9.10 recognize my wifi card ? (via based)
<{Onyx}> actually, since this hdd is jacked anyway and I've got backtrack booted I'm going to play around with its recovery tools
<PCTeacher012> erUSUL: Okay, and c/p it?
<godstar> DPic: I am interested to know if it installs.
<erUSUL> !karmic | hatchetman82
<ubottu> hatchetman82: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<stinky> Hello, I need to make some tables for my website, Kompozer crashes thanks to the wrong version of GTK, and open office makes a huge mess of the html, and insists on scaleing and reducing my images. Could anyone please suggest a table editor that works. TIA :)
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: well it should be pretty obvious
<PCTeacher012> ill use pastebin...
 * phix is watching SG:U
<hatchetman82> erUSUL: ok, thanks (i know it will break, i just want to try and fix it :-)
<hds> hi
<devned> anyone know for sis mirage 3D (M671/M672) driver on ubuntu 9.04 ? And who can make it ? becouse from sis  declaned support for this product
<Buckie> stinky this could help ? - http://www.bagism.com/tablemaker/
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: llok in Mem:  under Total
<stinky> thanks Buckie :)
<hds> can anybody tell me how to backport mpd > 0.15 to hardy?
<aj_444> I've installed this http://www.compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/Who+Needs+Windows+7+%3F?content=105399 and have got the top of the window bar thing to work but I can't get the panel to look like that. help please?
<PCTeacher012> erUSUL: It is, it says i have 497 MB total, 490 used, 6 free.
<erUSUL> hatchetman82: ok do it in #ubuntu+1 :)
<PCTeacher012> I bought this straight from i think walmart LOL
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: the nwindows was not lying you have 512 MiB
<devned> i was geting only for SuSe pack files for this project byt i not have enought skills on c++
<EricTheHax> i know this is a blender question but no one's in the blender channel: how do i remove all keyframes
<{Onyx}> Wait, if I can't mount the drive I can't do anything with it.
<PCTeacher012> Then why would the manufacturer say i have 256? Lol
<{Onyx}> Blah
<devned> anyone help me ?
<rompness_425> ok, went to System > Hardware Drivers, I clicked on the NVIDIA 173 driver, and I rebooted, then I went back there to make sure it is activated and it is green, but my max resolution is 640x480  my CRT screen is capable of a lot more, what do I need to do ? the NVIDIA X Server setting only shows that at the max resolution from what I can select
<PCTeacher012> brb, my sis needs me -_- lol so brb
 * inspire` Henderson-Smith-Wooten - Vital Tech Tones - 04 - Everglades.mp3
<erUSUL> rompness_425: run « gksudo nvidia-settings »
<Exodus> Buckie, I just installed vlc-nox and it runs ;[ so I don't know what your problem is exactly. Try upgrading :)
<scatterp> hi i am trying to install phpmyadmin after booting from dvd (live) i see i need to change deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy main universe multiverse restricted but i cant do that as its locked is there another way i can install it with out doing a full install ?
<erUSUL> inspire`: please turn off that script in this channel
<inspire`> ups
<inspire`> global commands, not used to xchat yet
<Buckie> Exodus I think maybe its because its a server version of ubuntu
<rompness_425> erUSUL: same thing, my max rsolution is 640x480 in those settings
<Exodus> Buckie, ah, you have server edition
<erUSUL> scatterp: gutsy is eoled. repos have been moved to old-releases
<Buckie> Exodus so im trying to build alsa from source atm
<erUSUL> rompness_425: and you can not change it ?
<Exodus> Buckie, I have desktop edition, I have a lot more packages installed, I'm guessing it's a package I have installed that you don't.
<scatterp> erUSUL, not sure what that means ..
<rompness_425> the only options that I see in there are 640x480 and 320x240 and auto
<erUSUL> scatterp: gutsy is too old. repositories are not longer aviable
<devned> PCTeacher012 do you help me whit my sis video ?
<Buckie> Exodus yea that what i think too, cause i had ubuntu desktop on it and the sound worked without a problem
<rompness_425> nothing is larger than 640x480
<erUSUL> !gutsy | scatterp
<ubottu> scatterp: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<mlissner> Follow up question: Would using ionice and nice together cause any problems people can think of? E.g. nice -10 ionice -c3 'backupscript.sh'
<scatterp> erSol oh i am runing version 9
<Exodus> Well I'm off. Ubuntu Global Jam time..
 * Exodus waves
<skyn3t> How to modprobe eepro100 permanent, on ubuntu i tryied many diferents way i can get this permanent
<PCTeacher012> devend: What?
<skyn3t> cant*
<erUSUL> mlissner: do not think that will work... at least one of the commands will complaint about arguments passed
<erUSUL> skyn3t: put the module name in /etc/modules
<rompness_425> hello ? any idea what is wrong ?
<erUSUL> rompness_425: nope; sorry
<PCTeacher012> I hate how i can not use Compiz with this computer D:
<rompness_425> ok, I guess I post question to ubuntu forum
<mlissner> erUSUL: I just tested  nice -10 ionice -c3 bc, which seems to work.
<soreau> PCTeacher012: Why not?
<devned> PCTeacher012 do you help me ... my problem is sis mirage 3D driver ...i not have 3D acc
<scatterp> erSol so i dont understand how i can install phpmyadmin i have version 9 of ubuntu not 7....
<erUSUL> mlissner: yes you niced ionice instead of bc
<PCTeacher012> I dont know soreau. My card probably isnt good enough. nVidia RIVA TNT2 Model 64 Pro. And devned. Sorry, i dont know how. I dont know crud about linux right now lol
<erUSUL> scatterp: if you have a current version of ubuntu just do « sudo aptitude install phpmyadmin »
<scatterp> ok
<devned> PCTeacher012 k ;)
<vtec_> Hello can anyone help me with my sound? When I boot Ubuntu I hear the system sounds when I log on and when the logon screen shows up BUT now for some reason when I open my Music Player or watch a video my sound doesn't work... I'm using ALSA..I've tried this command sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<dextro_> http://www.debianadmin.com/linux-ethernet-bonding-configuration.html does this mean i can hook my dsl and cable modem up and load balance my tcp connections over them
<vtec_>  and it doesn't really work for me the sound doesn't get restored. Under my volume control I have HDA NVidia (Alsa mixer) and I have Realtek ALC662 rec1 (OSS Mixer), can anyone help? Thanks
<skyn3t> erSuL : what u mean just add "eepro100" on modules
<erUSUL> skyn3t: just that will make the module be modprobed on boot
<erUSUL> !tab | skyn3t
<ubottu> skyn3t: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mlissner> erUSUL: Actually, I think it works. I just checked in htop, and bc had a nice value of 10. I'm guessing I DID nice iotop, which in turn niced whatever program it called.
<Growlithe> vtec_, Have you tried the OSS Mixer?
<erUSUL> mlissner: ok
<skyn3t> let me try and i get back to ya
<skyn3t> 1 sec
<PCTeacher012> Is there anyway to.. i dont know... Replicate compiz without using it?
<scatterp> erUSUL, that brings up errors about removing phpmyadmin maybe i already have it
<mlissner> erUSUL: Yeah, weird, but it seems to work.
<erUSUL> vtec_: make sure you configure all apps to use pulseaudio/esd output
<owen1> can i list the apps i installed, but only the ones that appear on the application menu?
<vtec_> Growlithe: Yes I have tried to use the OSS Mixer as device and it doesn't work, I removed PulseAudio before becasue I was suggested to, and it worked fine without PA..that was a few weeks ago
<PCTeacher012> What is a good place to find out all the technical stuff to do with linux? Because i knew tons about windows, and how to fix almost anything on it, but on linux, i dont know crud. Where could i learn how to?
<virtuelv> does anyone have an alternative keyserver (or alternative means of getting a key for a ppa?)
<stinky> can anyone recommend a nice HTML editor? I have troubles with NVU and kompozer thanks to GTK version. and open office makes my pages HTML really messy. Bluefish is not much help either.
<DPic> godstar: they were useless =[
<scatterp> erUSUL, that brings up errors about removing phpmyadmin maybe i already have it but when i try to visit 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ i get a 404 error
<stinky> PCTeacher012, google is my best source
<PCTeacher012> stinky: haha okay, but i want like an all in one resource (site) that can help me lol :P
<virtuelv> stinky: in general, visual HTML editors are completely useless
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: have a problem, fix it. read blogs. planet ubuntu. same way you did on windows.
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: how you learned all the stuff you know about windos ? ... let me guess using it over the years ;)
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: there are not magic web pages/books. only experience :)
<stinky> PCTeacher012, I was not being sarcastic.. sorry some people say to google stuff to be rude
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: try to do something difficult you don't know how to do.
<PCTeacher012> ;) Yea, haha erUSUL. One more question. Wine: How do i configure it to open ALL EXEs?
<scatterp> PCTeacher012, google helps a lot
<PCTeacher012> Without right click, open with wine application launcher
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: right click an exe > properties > open with, choose wine
<scatterp> PCTeacher012, click on the exe open with the first time and tick dont ask again
<erUSUL> PCTeacher012: once installed it will do. at least it does here... the faxt that it opens them does not guarantee the pexe will work ok
<scatterp> erUSUL, that brings up errors about removing phpmyadmin maybe i already have it but when i try to visit 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ i get a 404 error
<erUSUL> !appdb | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<stinky> PCTeacher012, look in nautalis , rightclick on an exe and it will allow you to change what application opens it
<skyn3t> erUSUL : its work :)
<skyn3t> thanks man
<stinky> PCTeacher012, it is underr the EXE files prefrences
<PCTeacher012> oh, and who needed the key update? and thank, i got it working
<erUSUL> !lamp | scatterp never installed it myself maybe here there are some tips
<ubottu> scatterp never installed it myself maybe here there are some tips: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> skyn3t: no problem
<skyn3t> :)
<stinky> So there are not any useful html editors for linux? could someone suggest a good windows one? I have wine up and running good.
<erUSUL> !html | stinky
<ubottu> stinky: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<stinky> thanks erUSUL  :)
<owen1> can i list the apps i installed, but only the ones that appear on the application menu?
<owen1> i want to see all the packages i, as a user can use. not kernel/internal packages.
<erUSUL> skyn3t: aptana studio ? (eclipse based)
<mlissner> owen1: No easy way that I know of, no.
<PCTeacher012> because to update a key code, open terminal, type sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEYCODE (Replace KEYCODE with the key they gave you)
<PCTeacher012> I had to do that when i had linux mint lol
<owen1> mlissner: ok
<shai> How can I use ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to change the font size inside applications (like gnome-terminal)? When I use gtk-font-name = "geneva 12" ; it just changes the size of the menu fonts.
<PCTeacher012> It doesnt have Software Sources T_T
<mlissner> owen1: It's possible (likely) that the menu config is somewhere in a file, but from there you'd have to extract it and such...probably not an easy task.
<HazeFaze> hi, if I copy some files via a cp -rvp /myFiles* /destination, how can I see the Mbit/s of this copy command? is there a tool I can pipe the command through?
<erUSUL> stinky: aptana studio ? (eclipse based) <<<
<jrib> owen1: maybe something like: for x in /usr/share/applications/*.desktop; do dpkg -S $x; done     is close enough?
<erUSUL> skyn3t: sorry; the aptana tip was not for you
<mlissner> HazeFaze: you might try iotop
<jrib> HazeFaze: use rsync
<SGottl7227> hi room
<phix> hi SGottl7227
<erUSUL> HazeFaze: pv can measure the data through a pipe. but you will have to use a more convoluted command
<ssmy> shai: why not use system > preferences > appearance > fonts to change size?
<SGottl7227> how come when i watch the official web site for 2012 trailer.. when i make the image full screen it starts to flicker
<shai> ssmy, Because that doesn't affect on apps I start via SSH X11 Forwarding
<ssmy> shai I see. hmm
<_raven_> how to install a hauppauge analogue-cable pci card? tnx...
<SGottl7227> the abode flash works fine at small size
<HazeFaze> erUSUL: thank you I look through the man page, thx mlissner and jrib too
<erUSUL> HazeFaze: something like tar cpf - /myFiles* | pv | tar xf - -C /destination
<owen1> jrib: i'll try it. thanks
<stinky> erUSUL, you rock, thank you very much :)
<erUSUL> stinky: no problem
<skyn3t> erUSUL : no prob u already helped me :)
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. I have this: http://www2.oregonscientific.com/shop/product.asp?cid=2&scid=84&pid=83 weather station. It has a serial port. and im thinking how it would be possible to connect it to a linux desktop that would send the information to mySQL server every 5 minutes, so the current weather could be seen on a web-page..
<warbio> What program shall I use for a virtual windows xp client?
<PCTeacher012> Can BASH fix like almost every problem? LOL
<HappyHobo> I want to make a timer to play last fm for 3 hours and cut off.
<mlissner> anybody have any help for SGottl7227? I have that problem too, actually.
<HappyHobo> BASH can fix everything but marital problems and impotence.
<SGottl7227> something wrong with the adobe player at full screen on 2012 web page.. the official page
<PCTeacher012> HappyHobo: LOL
<mlissner> HappyHobo: How are you playing last fm?
<natrixnatrix89> happyHobo. make a bash script
<natrixnatrix89> that would sleep 3 hours and then killall lastfm
<erUSUL> natrixnatrix89: you will have to find out the protocol the station uses if it is simple enough maybe you can cook up a script to do what you want
<mlissner> warbio: I think most peopole use the terminal client
<PCTeacher012> Why wont Youtube videos play correctly -_- D:
<HappyHobo> mlissner: I'm playing it from the menu normally
<stinky> PCTeacher012, do you not have sound?
<phix> PCTeacher012: Because you are doing it wrong
<mlissner> HappyHobo: You mean from within Firefox?
<natrixnatrix89> erUSUL: where do i find the protocol? And i have no experience with serial ports+linux
<PCTeacher012> stinky: I do, but the sound is very very very jumpy
<warbio> mlissner: ok, how do I use/start it?
<natrixnatrix89> erUSUL: is there some documentation I could read?
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: google is your friend http://www.wviewweather.com/
<lizzzy> What's a better IDE for java development other than eclipse?
<lizzzy> on ubuntu.
<PCTeacher012> phix: Truly that does not help at all.
<mlissner> warbio: tsclient, I believe should start it. I have it listed under applications > Internet > terminal client
<HappyHobo> mlissner: lastfm is a separate player from firefox
<stinky> PCTeacher012, I had problems installing the Adobe flash package, I got rid of it, and installed it from synaptic to fix my sound. Might be a diffrent problem than you are having though
<PCTeacher012> The video i am trying to watch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQbGhImpMKI
<natrixnatrix89> ssmy: thanks
<PCTeacher012> stinky: Okay, ill try it out
<jumbers> PCTeacher012: Are you at the latest Flash version?
<PCTeacher012> How exactly do i do it? I installed Gnash instead of adobe for some reason
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: np. looks like it does everything you need too.
<mlissner> HappyHobo: Ah, OK. You can also play last fm music through amarok, FF, banshee, etc.
<warbio> mlissner: ok thanks for the help
<mlissner> warbio: np
<stinky> sudo apt-get remove gnash I think
<erUSUL> lizzzy: netbeans ?
<stinky> or remoev it from synaptic
<natrixnatrix89> ssmy yep and looks like it supports my station
<HappyHobo> lastfm player is easiest.  I want to start the player and then have it turn off after half an hour.
<natrixnatrix89> ssmy: did you google that?
<PCTeacher012> jumbers: IDK, ill install it from their site real quuck. stinky, ill run though it
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: given how well it supports it, I want one. would be so cool.
<lizzzy> erUSUL: It's too heavy. Something made for ubuntu???
<PCTeacher012> and then sudo apt-get install flash
<PCTeacher012> ?
<stinky> PCTeacher012, search for gnash in synaptic right click on it, and select to completely remove it, then you can install the flash
<HappyHobo> no gnash
<stinky> sudo synaptic
<PCTeacher012> stinky: I did it thought terminal
<erUSUL> lizzzy: and editor + the terminal is the unix way ;P
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: yes. exact query: "weather station oregon scientific linux"
<HappyHobo> gnash is totally free but totally junk
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: first result
<erUSUL> lizzzy: maybe emacs and a special mode
<HappyHobo> go with the non-free flash it always works
<natrixnatrix89> ssmy: thanks again.. sorry im  a noob..
<jumbers> PCTeacher012: The package is called adobe-flashplugin
<PCTeacher012> jumbers: Thank you, installing now
<ssmy> natrixnatrix89: np, we all have to learn. been there, done that.
<stinky> make sure you have firefox closed
<erUSUL> lizzzy: http://jdee.sourceforge.net/
<lizzzy> erUSUL: Haha.. I'd use the terminal way, but I like debugging with an IDE better. Emacs? Hmm.. ok. Lemme check it out then.
<mlissner> HappyHobo: Hmmm...I don't know if the lastfm player has command line arguments to stop it without suspending or killing the app, but if you ran something like sleep 30 && killall lastfm, that would terminate the program after 30 seconds.
<jumbers> HappyHobo: Obviously it doesn't in this case
<PCTeacher012> jumbers: I got an error. Ill just install from their site
<jumbers> Er, misread what you said
<SGottl7227> if you make the movie larger at this site.. it is flickering all over and unwatchable
<SGottl7227> http://www.whowillsurvive2012.com/
<jumbers> PCTeacher012: What error?
<mlissner> HappyHobo: You might also try doing a man lastfm, and seeing if you can stop it via commandline.
<SGottl7227> something wrong with adobe flash player and ubuntu
<PCTeacher012> This package is currently referred to by another package, or is only avaible from another source
<PCTeacher012> but im installing its .deb
<jumbers> Okay
<SGottl7227> is there a fix out there?
<HappyHobo> always a fix
<SGottl7227> or should i just trash my computer?
<SGottl7227> http://www.whowillsurvive2012.com/.. it is very choppy full size
<erUSUL> lizzzy: also written in java there is jedit
<ssmy> SGottl7227: compiz enabled?
<SGottl7227> windows doesn't do that
<emydvx> hi
<emydvx> 	
<emydvx> you can bring back to the default my network with ubuntu?
<paulkm> hey guys, has qt creator been removed? can't seem to see it in the package list anymore :s
<Etrai> Hello! I'm possibly dim-witted but I'm struggeling to get the network to work the way I want for virtualized computer running on my Ubuntu server. What I'm trying to achieve is guest networks acting as if they were physically attached to my switch, i.e. using my ISPs DHCP or having static LAN-addresses. (sketch, kindof: http://vault.etrai.net/net.png ) I've tried googling for two days now without result...any ideas?
<erUSUL> lizzzy: http://java-source.net/open-source/ides
<tdw> irc://irc.freenode.net/#transmission
<grawity> erUSUL: What VM software are you using?
<tdw> Oups.
<grawity> tdw: Type /join #transmission
<morgan101> what is studio 9,40
<PCTeacher012> Good! Adobe flash player made it full and fast! Thanks :D:D:D
<stinky> erUSUL, I just found screem, it is a really nice website development suite. it is even supported by ubuntu :)
<jumbers> PCTeacher012: Yeah, Adobe finally decided to make a working Linux plugin
<SGottl7227> but what about http://www.whowillsurvive2012.com/  this site.. does it work on full screen for u?
<erUSUL> grawity: VM as VBox ? none really when i try some iso i use kvm
<emydvx> 	
<emydvx> Browse more no, I ruined my configuration ..
<SGottl7227> i am talking about the video
<PCTeacher012> jumbers: Glad i got linux at a good time :)
<erUSUL> stinky: screem was mentioned in the factoid...
<erUSUL> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<grawity> erUSUL: Wait, wrong nick again. Ignore that.
<stinky> lol! I must be blind
<ssmy> SGottl7227: you probably need to change one setting. install advanced desktop effects settings from add/remove. open it System > PReferences > COmpizconfig settings manager. go to general options. toggle unredirect fullscreen windows
<emydvx> !html
<NoCode> What package is glxgears installed in?
<SGottl7227> let me try
<morgan101> can any one tell if i install 9.40 befor studio
<NoCode> or rather packaged in.
<ssmy> SGottl7227: also, "Windows doesn't do that" doesn't help. quit whining and people will be more willing to help
<DPic> godstar: i'm going to try the alternate install CD but i'm worried because i won't be able to test the graphics with that until it's installed and i had a problem with that on an iMac at my school
<PCTeacher012> Final question for right now maybe. Is it possible to make my camera/mic to work on linux? The camera/mic is a PS2 Logitech EyeToy
<PCTeacher012> I know it works for PC Lol
<test34> which webcam would you recommend?
<NoCode> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Etrai: you need to bridge the connection, they'd need to get dhcp from the lan then go through the host
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | test34
<ubottu> test34: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ZykoticK9> NoCode, it's in MESA somewhere - not sure specifically what package
<erUSUL> NoCode: mesa-utils
<NoCode> mesa-utils
<NoCode> yes
<NoCode> thanks
<stinky> PCTeacher012, check this out:
<denis|> hi, folks.
<stinky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228554
<stinky> hi denis|
<PCTeacher012> stinky: Thanks, checking now
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: google is your friend. looks like it. have you tried just plugging it in?
<denis|> does anybody have glibc-2.10.1 installed ?
<denis|> on x86
<ActionParsnip> !anybody | denis|
<ubottu> denis|: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PCTeacher012> stinky: I really do not want to buy a new webcam lol.
<Etrai> ActionParsnip: thanks! but if I'm running servers, say web servers, on both the host and one or more of the VMs how would this work out? because I'm thinking "then go through the host" means using IPTables and forwarding, yes?
<PCTeacher012> ssmy: Of course, it was plugged in when i installed. I will unplug then replug it
<denis|> ubottu: ok, i need to now, if a package called ace works for somebody with glibc-2.10.1 on x86
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PCTeacher012> Nevermind O_O It was not plugged in --_-
<stinky> yea, he mentions why it did not work PCTeacher012 , there might be a workaround somewhere dont give up
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: always worth a try to make sure it isn't the obvious.
<ssmy> PCTeacher012: =) see?
<PCTeacher012>  ssmy: LOL, i always have it plugged in, i though :P
<PCTeacher012> and stinky: KK
<PCTeacher012> I just gota find the mic -_-
<_raven_> how to install a hauppauge analogue-cable pci card? tnx...
<stinky> PCTeacher012,  look in the audio controls, and make sure the mic is not muted, some devices are muted by default for some reason
<PCTeacher012> plugged in now
<PCTeacher012> uhh,,, Stinky, where do i find that?
<ActionParsnip> Etrai: no, you need to create a bridge between the physical NIC and the guest NIC
<krainbolt> Is there a better browser for watching Flash movies (Like Hulu) for Ubuntu? Firefox is incredibly slow after a time period and it pisses me off.
<stinky> PCTeacher012,  look in the system try, the speaker icon
<stinky> tray
<PCTeacher012> just found it haha
<ActionParsnip> Etrai: the guests will get a LAN IP which will make them visible on the LAN as a proper PC, you acn then perform port forwarding as you wish
<ZykoticK9> _raven_, the easiest thing to do might be to install mythbuntu-control-centre and then you'll have a GUI way to setup your TV card.  Good luck man.
<PCTeacher012> stinky: I changed it to: Sony Corporation Logitech Eyetoy Camera USB (ALSA) and when i click test i hear a quick fuzz
<_raven_> ok tnx
<stinky> nice try talking into it
<stinky> it might be working
<paulkm> so no one knows if qt-creator has been removed somehow?
<ActionParsnip> !info qt-creator
<ubottu> qt-creator (source: qt-creator): IDE for Development with Qt. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 3385 kB, installed size 9040 kB
<erUSUL> paulkm: seems you are wrong is alive and well ;)
<PCTeacher012> stinky: I went to sound recorder, nothin :(
<Exodus|Away> paulkm, it's best to install qtcreator from the qt site then the package
<ActionParsnip> paulkm: seems to be around
<paulkm> E: Couldn't find package qt-creator
<ActionParsnip> paulkm: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install qt-creator
<paulkm> is my package list out of date then?
<erUSUL> paulkm: are you in karmic perhaps ?
<ActionParsnip> paulkm: make sure you have universe repos enabled
<PCTeacher012> Woah, stinky. It is working now.... But it makes my voice uber high and squeaky
<erUSUL> paulkm: or maybe you have universe not enabled for some reason ...
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: its in karmic too ;)
<stinky> PCTeacher012, tweak the volume to 50% it might help
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: ok ;)
<stinky> the mic volume
<PCTeacher012> stinky: K, i am trying that
<paulkm> erUSUL: Hm where can I enable that? or is there a command line to enable it?
<SuspectZero> if i want to edit the init scripts of an ubuntu basted distro, where would i find them?>
<erUSUL> paulkm: System>Admin>software Sources
<ActionParsnip> paulkm: gksudo synaptic     click the sources and enable the repo
<erUSUL> paulkm: in the first tab
<erUSUL> SuspectZero: /etc/init.d/
<ZykoticK9> SuspectZero, /etc/init.d - be careful editing that stuff
<erUSUL> SuspectZero: would help to know what you wan to do
<PCTeacher012> Oklay, i did it agian. It is like... fast forwarded and still squeaky
<PCTeacher012> is it just the program? The default with ubuntu
<SuspectZero> erUSUL, i wanna edit the initramfs of the ubuntu based distro so taht it supports booting off iso
<darkham> how can i use smbclient?
<PCTeacher012> 9.04 ubuntu
<darkham> i can't mount properly my share
<erUSUL> SuspectZero: /etc/initramfs-tools/ then
<ActionParsnip> darkham: press ctrl+L and type: smb://<servername>/<share>
<ActionParsnip> darkham: E.g.     smb://fileserver/music
<Quasar1048> Hey, does anyone have knowledge of setting up irssi with ssl?
<paulkm> ok its updating the packages list now :)
<SuspectZero> erUSUL, thanks i'll look into it now
<zleap> Quasar1048, does port 6697 use ssl
<Etrai> ActionParsnip: ok, but that is what I'm trying to avoid =) I would like to have my guests act and appear as if they were physically connected to my network switch, which is hooked up directly to my internet socket (RJ-45 in the wall). I currently have a couple of things attached to the switch (xbox, some windows boxes, etc.) which are configured to either use the internet connection (DHCP) or LAN (static IP) or both (lik
<Etrai> e the one I'm using now). Is this possible?
<darkham> ActionParsnip, thanx
<erUSUL> SuspectZero: no problem
<Etrai> (sorry for novell)
<Quasar1048> zleap: its depends on the servers... one uses 6697, another 9999 and one uses 7000- nonne of them will connect
<zleap> ok
<zleap> not sure then
<Quasar1048> I do have a firewall(guarddog) but I did set it to allow those ports...
<natrixnatrix89> There are those cheap chinese mobile phones that run windows mobile. Is it possible to install linux on such cell phone? Or there is no linux operating system made for a cell phone. I know there was sth made for ipod. Is there anything to replace windows mobile?
<Quasar1048> or... perhaps I just thought i did?
<stinky> natrixnatrix89, try googleing your celphone model# and the words "install linux", that is how i found out how to install linux on my phone
<PCTeacher012> I'm following a guide to use it
<ActionParsnip> Etrai: they will be attatched to the LAN. unless you configure your host as a router then have the guests using the host as a gateway, using the LAN is much cleaner
<Etrai> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks alot! =D
<evilxhwnd> sysinfo:pregs
<natrixnatrix89> stinky: really - tuxmobil.org
<PCTeacher012> It is actually in the product list for working webcams. Under sony. I looked under logitech :P
<darkham> ActionParsnip, i'm on xubuntu karmic beta
<edgar_> xubuntu? hmm...
<darkham> i can't press ctr+l
<stinky> natrixnatrix89, yes, I think that is the site I found
<nerdy_kid> i know this is off subject, but anyone know if 'resealing' a windows install (via sysprep) deletes user data?
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: ##windows
<darkham> please help me to mount my shares
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL thank you!!!!!
<paulkm> ok I've updated my package list yet qt-creator is still no where to be found :(
<ActionParsnip> darkhaits the same ni all buntus
<erUSUL> paulkm: what version of ubuntu ?
<switch10__> Did anyone ever have a problem with their GUI not loading because of the .x0-lock file. I just deleted it and my desktop boots now. Anyone know what causes this?
<paulkm> erUSUL: 8.04
<ActionParsnip> darkham: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1404-how-to-mount-a-windows-share-with-smbmount/
<stinky> switch10__, might be a screensaver lock file, but I really dont know
<erUSUL> !search qt-creator hardy
<ubottu> Found: ff3*, qt, awn, heron, khardy, hardy, upgrade-#kubuntu, icqbug, hardysources, norelease
<{Onyx}1> Damn, managed to trash another hdd file system with ultimate boot cd
<paulkm> erUSUL: can i upgrade my distro version?
<erUSUL> !search hardy qt-creator
<erUSUL> !upgrade > paulkm
<ubottu> paulkm, please see my private message
<Exodus|Away> paulkm, install the one from the QT Creator PAGE
<erUSUL> !find hardy qt-creator
<ubottu> qt-creator is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<denis|> does a package called ace work for somebody with glibc-2.10.1 on x86
<erUSUL> !find qt-creator hardy
<Exodus|Away> paulkm, the qt-creator page doesn't have the help and a bunch of other stuff.
<ubottu> Package/file qt-creator does not exist in hardy
<{Onyx}1> I don't think ultimate boot cd's hard drive tester likes ext3 file systems. every time I run it on a HDD I can no longer mount the drive.
<Exodus|Away> qt-creator doesn't exist for hardy
<mr> hey guys
<mr> hey guys
<Exodus|Away> qt-creator was released around this year
<Quasar1048> If anyone can think of anything realted to my irssi ssl issue, please pm me. Thanks.
<grawity> {Onyx}1: I tend to stay away from anything with "super" or "ultimate" in its name.
<switch10__> {Onyx}1: who makes it. Norton?
<Exodus|Away> I'm a qt developer, until ubuntu gets a meta package that contains everything qt-creator (download version) has, it's not worth installing as a ubuntu package.
<stinky> grawity, you dont like super mario!?!? lol
<{Onyx}1> Na, just a collection of diagnostic tools
<Exodus|Away> paulkm, http://qt.nokia.com/products/developer-tools
<socomm> help karmic broke my audio
<socomm> !!!
<{Onyx}1> The drive was readable but it found a bad sector early on and then I lost power during the scan. Now I can't read the drive anymore
<SynTux> hi,does anybody know where i can get help with python?
<jrib> SynTux: #python
<jrib> !karmic | socomm
<switch10__> Hmm I use microscopes diagnostic tools and it works fine
<ubottu> socomm: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<paulkm> Thanks guys, im doing the upgrade now ;)
<SynTux> <jrib> cant connect for some reason...
<jrib> !register | SynTux
<ubottu> SynTux: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<SynTux> tthanks
<denis|> what's the last version of glibc ?
<Steff> sure thing...
<jo_>  	/msg [S`n`N]`Izanagi xdcc send #44
<stinky> lol! I got the windows version of kompozer running under wine! omg the irony of it all.
<Steff> TEsting :P
<HappyHobo> you're sup[posed to say 1 2 3 first
<{Onyx}1> ahh, that's why wine wouldn't install. didn't have 3rd party reps enabled
<Ridders> does anyone know if for ATI cards theres a linux graphic card manager?
<Ridders> specially the ATI hd 4870
<stinky> speaking of windows, Is cedega the best way to go for gaming? I have wine installed and my halflife 2 games run pretty good, but i would like to play killingfloor and COD world at war too. does anyone have cedega and those games running?
<N0LLY> hi Riddlers
<N0LLY> have you tried the Hardware Drivers?
<N0LLY> I have ATI HD 4850 and have the Catalyst
<N0LLY> in applications...
<Quasar1048> Ridders: I think there is, but be very careful with it
<DoctorD> hy all
<Quasar1048> I crashed my ubuntu a bunch of times with that stupid ATi software..
<Quasar1048> Get a Nvida card...
<DoctorD> initial, ubuntu 9.04 what themes can support ...i mean gtk 1.2 2.1 smth like that..
<SynTux> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<switch10__> Quasar1048: I agree I will never buy an ati card again
<DoctorD> i wanna download & apply from gnome look a themes
<DoctorD> someone help me ?
<PCTeacher012> ugh, it like half works lol
<Quasar1048> switch10__: although... I have to thank the ATI cards. Without them, I wouldn't know half as much as I do about xorg.conf. lol. I can fix graphics issues weel.
<iggykoopa> DoctorD: you download it then open appearance preferences...then just drag and drop the theme into the appearences window
<DoctorD> thx
<switch10__> Anyone know of a good plug and play gamepad to play emulated games?
<Ridders> any reason why my compiz cube wont work?
<iggykoopa> Ridders: was it working before?
<ubuntistas> how can i connect my cellphone with my pc is any software available?
<switch10__> Ridders: graphics have to be set on the highest setting in apperance
<switch10__> ubuntistas: I use joduu.
<ubuntistas> is it good?
<switch10__> Yup
<brandan> Hey, I need a simple fix here, a little help...it worked yesterday and now today I tried to open a MP3 to play, and it searches for the correct codec but wont find it or install it'
<zebastian> Help,  I am having trouble making a backup of my system to my external hard drive, I did rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/sebastian/ /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup and i got a whole bunch of outputs with these errors rsync: chgrp "/media/SAMSUNG/mybackup/.icons/Mac4Lin_Icons_v0.4/scalable/mimetypes/application-x-rar.png" failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<switch10__> I can control everything
<brandan> What can I do? I wanna listen to my MP3s
<zebastian> far as i know the hard drive is mounted
<zebastian> i also tried using sudo but i get hte same outputs
<denis|> !gf ubuntu linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gf ubuntu linux
<denis|> !googlefight ubuntu vs linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<denis|> !googlefight ubuntu linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grturner> brandan, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ? that installs flash, java and codecs
<Ridders> switch10__: when i try that, it say desktop effects could not be enabled
<switch10__> Ridders: do you have ur hardware drivers installed?
<brandan> grturner I don't think so, what is that?
<iggykoopa> Ridders: it probably means you don't have the right driver for your card, or your card doesn't support 3d acceleration
<{Onyx}1> Anyone else having issues with 9.04 repositories today?
<brandan> No packages with the request plugins found. The requested plugins are:
<brandan> MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder
<switch10__> Ridders: u on 9.04 with an ati card?
<brandan> That's what I see.
<Guest28043> Je n'arrive pas à lancer g compris
<Ridders> switch10__: dont think so
<Ridders> switch10__: not really sure with the grpahic card thing with linux
<Ridders> switch10__: any links as to where i can download the latest and correct drivers?
<ActionParsnip> !fr | Guest28043
<ubuntistas> how can i connect my cellphone with my pc is any software available?
<ubottu> Guest28043: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<taylor_> I have a Broadcom, bcm4311 network card. I followed these instruction located here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx. Everthing seem to work ok. Do I have to create a new wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: to connect it you need a cable or bluetooth, not software
<{Onyx}1> Looks like it may have been the Chicago mirror having issues.
<brandan> grturner what do you think I can do? I just wanna listen to my music...
<switch10__> Ridders: go to hardware drivers under administration tab. Let it search for proper drivers
<ubuntistas> i have a cable and i need a software actionparsnip
<grturner> brandan,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: well, why do you want to connect the 2?
<KeiAiAm> hi @ll
<Ridders> switch10__: it doesnt find any, i have a xfx ATI HD 4870
<ubuntistas> yup actioparsnip
<Chun1> Every time I boot up I have to restart pulse audio to get any sound. Any reason why this might be?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: connecting the cable between the 2 systems will "connect them"
<brandan> grturner i click the link on that site and it says
<ubuntistas> i have a class in 15 min so i need to transfer some files actionparsnio
<brandan> Could not find package 'ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: untyil yuo outlay why you want tem connected we can't advise further
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: ok so you should ghave said that rather than ambiguos "connect"
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: plug the usb between then check in places in nautilus
<switch10__> Ridders: if that is a slightly older ati card and you are on distro 9.04 or above, there are no drivers for it. I use the fglx drivers with my ati card. I'm on 8.10
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: or if it doesnt automount, then you will need to run: sudo fdisk -l     to check the partition name and manually mount
<brandan> grturner any other options ?
<grturner> umm... standby
<ubuntistas> so actionparsnip no signal of my usb
<brandan> grturner no problem :-)
<taylor_> I have a Broadcom, bcm4311 network card. I followed these instruction located here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx. Everything seem to work ok. Do I have to create a new wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: does it have an internal SD card?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: and does your system have a card reader?
<ubuntistas> no unfortunately
<Ridders> switch10__: the card is like one of ATI's top cards, so are no saying theres still no drivers for it on linux yet?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ubuntistas> i dunno
<ActionParsnip> Ridders: cutting edge vga cards dont get supported immediately
<Quasar1048> Here's a graphics question... my desktop effects are enabled... but when I check the highest settings, things get strange... like when I grab a window nad drag it around, its like jello, bouncing around... that's not supposed to happen, right?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: if yuo run: dmesg | tail    does the system show a reaction to the connection
<ActionParsnip> Quasar1048: you have wobbly windows enabled
<switch10__> Ridders: Possibly not. Ati is not very Linux friendly
<Ridders> ActionParsnip: its not vga though, its dvi
<ActionParsnip> Quasar1048: run ccsm and disable it
<Quasar1048> ActionParsnip: Ah...
<Quasar1048> ccsM/
<grturner> brandan, system > administration > software sources; under ubuntu software make sure that multiverse is checked. if it's not, check the box next to it and then click close
<Quasar1048> ccsm?*
<Ridders> switch10__: that sucks
<ActionParsnip> Ridders: video graphic accellerator
<Ridders> switch10__: been waiting ages for the drivers to come out for this card
<erUSUL> Quasar1048: that's suppossed to happen yes
<switch10__> Ridders: I don't much like it either. I will never buy an ati card again
<Quasar1048> ActionParsnip: whats ccs,?
<erUSUL> !ccsm | Quasar1048
<ubottu> Quasar1048: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ubuntistas> yes actionparsnip
<Ridders> switch10__: yh agreed
<yellowrooster> how do i know which version of gdm is on my comp
<erUSUL> yellowrooster: apt-cache policy gdm
<erUSUL> !version > yellowrooster
<ubottu> yellowrooster, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Ridders: you can use the open driver until it gets supported but buying the latest hardware isnt usually a good call in Linux due to companies getting more cash supporting windows so they intelliently plow more time into that
<Quasar1048> Okay... I have ccsm already...
<Roasted> Is it possible for Samba to somehow auto-authenticate with XP users on local accounts as long as they're in the same workgroup?
<Quasar1048> Hmm.. let me look and see if i can find it...
<yellowrooster> erUSUL: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Quasar1048: i know, you need to run it to turn off wobbly windows
<ActionParsnip> Quasar1048: alt+f2   type ccsm   press enter
<stefg_> !roasted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roasted
<stefg_> !samba | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Roasted> yeah, thanks.
<Roasted> that's kind of why I asked here, to get actual user's opinions on it
<brandan> grturner i dont see multiverse under any of those tabs in the Software Sources menu....
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you need top add the same username and password to the windows system
<brandan> grturner unless I am not looking right.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: then it will be ok afaik
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - I know. I have the XP users added on my Ubuntu machine.
<Quasar1048> Oh, no I don't.. I'll install it...
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: its the weakness of workgroups, no central management for users
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - But when the user logs in to their XP computer, and goes start - run - \\myserver, they have to log in again. I'm wondering if there's a way to auto-authenticate that portion
<{Onyx}1> hmmm apt is having a hard time hitting a couple repositories.
<Ridders> ActionParsnip: wheres the open driver for it, and will i be able to use the desktop effects etc?
<ikhider> Hey guys, I installed my wifi card's driver with ndiswrapper but still iwconfig shows no wireless extensions, any ideas why?
<grturner> brandan, the line that needs to be checked is 'software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)'
<stefg_> Roasted: that's possible, but that's a question for ##windows
<zebastian> Help,  I am having trouble making a backup of my system to my external hard drive, I did rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/sebastian/ /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup and i got a whole bunch of outputs with these errors rsync: chgrp "/media/SAMSUNG/mybackup/.icons/Mac4Lin_Icons_v0.4/scalable/mimetypes/application-x-rar.png" failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<brandan> grturner oh wait, do u mean,  "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse)  ?
<zebastian> far as i know the hard drive is mounted
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: if the username matches the one on ubuntu and the passwords match it should be ok. not sure i dont use windows in workgroups, too much legwork
<Roasted> stefg - really? I thought it would be a samba setting.
<grturner> brandan, yep
<brandan> grturner yes its checked already
<Roasted> ACtionParsnip - What, you have a domain set up at home??
<maniel> hi
<Quasar1048> Cool, installed! :D I'm glad I asked that, cause I always thought it was a driver issue...
<ubuntistas> how can i connect my cellphone with my pc is any software available?
<ActionParsnip> Ridders: not sure, try the radeon driver, if thats bad, try the ati driver
<sebsebseb> hi
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - and hte users login credentials for their samba accounts match identically to their XP local logins, yet it doesnt carry over to Samba. They still have to log in again there.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: i dont use windows, i use to have a domain way back when
<grturner> brandon, try opening terminal and typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<brandan> grturner whats next?
<erUSUL> zebastian: probably you do not have the permissions to writte in the backupdisk
<sunny__> helloooooo
<zebastian> erUSUL: how do i get hte permissions? i used sudo
<zebastian> it worked the first couple of times i backed up
<Rabbitbunny> So... When Brasero says it doesn't have the right plugin, what plugin do I need? The track plays perfectly in rythmbox.
<erUSUL> zebastian: what filesystem is used on the backup disk ?
<maniel> how to make poackages building use some -j parameter for simultaneous jobs?
<zebastian> erUSUL: how do i check that?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: you could mount the share at bootup and allow all users to read/write with uid=1000
<zebastian> erUSUL: msdos
<erUSUL> zebastian: grep -i samsung /proc/mounts
<erUSUL> zebastian: well you can not store unix permissions/ownership on a vfat filesystem
<zebastian> erUSUL: /dev/sdd1 /media/SAMSUNG vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,fmask=0077,dmask=0077,codepage=cp437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8 0 0
<stefg_> Roasted: hmm... it's sort of in-between. unix accounts are not samba accounts... if you don't want a unix account for every windows user on your system you have to use ldap. If you need a file-server and want some preconfigured ldap i'd look at !ebox
<erUSUL> zebastian: you have to use tar to do the backup
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - Yeah, I thought about that, but I dual boot and I'm not always in Ubuntu, so I didnt want to have them face any error messages. Every night at 4 am is when the backup occurs, and Im in bed by 1am latest so Im always in ubuntu by the time they run the backup
<zebastian> erUSUL: tar ?
<Quasar1048> Thanks guys! SImple-ccsm did the trick!
<zebastian> please elaborate
<erUSUL> zebastian: and vfat has a 4GiB limit on filesize so
<ActionParsnip> Roasted: Then you'll need to manage tht for the backup to complete
<zebastian> erUSUL: tar?
<erUSUL> zebastian: tar cvzpf /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup.tgz /home/sebastian/
<Roasted> ActionParsnip - I suppose I could just hit "remember this" in the password box for each user when they go to start - run - \\myserver, haaaa....
<erUSUL> zebastian: vfat has a 4GiB limit on filesize so maybe not even that would work (if the backupfie is too large)
<zebastian> erUSUL: if i copy and paste that into the terminal it will do a backup of everything on the laptop?
<grturner> brandan, try opening terminal and typing 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<brandan> Ubuntu wont play any MP3s for me, can anyone else provide some hints how I can fix it? Would a reboot maybe fix it?
<Quasar1048> Cool! I have cube now! :D
<erUSUL> zebastian: a tar file is like a zip file. but it can store unix permission and ownership
<brandan> grturner ok 1 min i will do that
<ubuntistas> how can i connect my cellphone with my pc is any software available?
<zebastian> does cvzpf stand for anything erUSUL¿?
<shiznebit> what programa do i use to save the video out from my PVR ?
<ubuntistas> by connection i mean transfering files
<erUSUL> zebastian: no it will backup everythin in /home/sebastian to a file in /media/SAMSUNG/
<Quasar1048> Alrgiht, I'm out.. thanks for the help!
<zebastian> erUSUL: but it had already worked before...and it copied up to 30 gb
<brandan> grturner Reading package lists... Done
<brandan> Building dependency tree
<brandan> Reading state information... Done
<brandan> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<erUSUL> zebastian: c -> create v -> vervose z -> compressed p -> with permissions f -> filename fllows
<FloodBot3> brandan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brandan> Would a reboot help?
<grturner> brandan, what version ubuntu are you on? the package should be there
<brandan> 9.04
<erUSUL> zebastian: maybe you used other options for rsync
<zebastian> zebastian: how so? i used the same folders
<brandan> grturner 9.04 32bit
<erUSUL> zebastian: -avh <<< that -a makes rsync preserve permissions and owner. it can do that on a vfat filesystem
<erUSUL> can't*
<iso_> got problems with flash movies in firefox ubuntu real bad quality ho to resolve conflicts?
<zebastian> so what command would you use for rsync?
<zebastian> erUSUL:
<iso_> whats the best extension for swf and flv?
<iso_> any idea?
<erUSUL> zebastian: for a backup in a vfat filesystem i would use tar
<grturner> brandan, can you install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg and gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly ?
<brandan> grturner where do I get those?
<subito> hi. does someone know how to make work virtual midi piano keyboard? i have no sound on it
<grturner> brandan, 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer-0.10-plugins-ugly'
<iso_> got problems with flash movies in firefox ubuntu real bad quality ho to resolve conflicts?
<iso_> whats the best extension for swf and flv?
<Whitor> If I'm in a console... how do I change the graphics mode?
<Whitor> I would like high resolution text
<brandan> grturner it is getting them now, I will have to wait and see
<brandan> grturner the ubuntu servers running slow or is it just my connection ?
<losha> !slow > brandan
<ubottu> brandan, please see my private message
<zebastian> erUSUL: can i then extract it to another folder within the external drive?
<jmcdermott> trying to install skype and get message Error: Wrong architecture 'amd64'- help?
<iso_> brendan- server s running slow 2nite
<grturner> brandan, the servers are under heavy load b/c of karmic beta release
<erUSUL> zebastian: the tgz archive ? yes
<iso_> jmr dermott- get the debian package
<jmcdermott> thx- will try that
<brandan> karmic beta ? whats that a new Ubuntu ?
<mikejet> How do I set my printer preference to default to double-sided printing?
<grturner> brandan, its the 9.10 beta
<stefg_> !karmic | brandan
<ubottu> brandan: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MenZa> brandan: Ubuntu 9.10 (codename: Karmic Koala) is currently in beta, yes.
<brandan> ooh okay I see!
<erUSUL> mikejet: System>Admin>Printers
<losha> brandan: calm down. It's *not* ready for prime-time yet...
<iso_> got problems with flash movies in firefox ubuntu real bad quality ho to resolve conflicts?
<brandan> losha I understand that
<sdubois> HTML5 audio is being sent to my internal pcspeaker in Firefox
<evident> hi everybody... I am having some troubles with my .bashrc. You see, I want to install devkitPro to be able to compile and program software for the nintendo ds and following this doku (http://palib.info/wiki/doku.php?id=day1) I have to add some lines to my .bashrc and then run "source ~./bashrc" to update these variables. But when doing so it gives me a parse error, which it even gives me when I switch back to the backup of my .bashrc,
<evident> which I created before... how come there is some wrong code? I can't remember changing it...
<erUSUL> evident: can we see the actual error ?
<evident> i'll pastebin it
<SuspectZero> anyone here have a tutorial for how to edit the initramfs so it can loop an iso making it possible to boot it through grub2?
<evident> http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=10212#a10212
<evident> http://hpaste.org/fastcgi/hpaste.fcgi/view?id=10213#a10213
<evident> and this is my .bashrc
<losha> evident: if you sourced something, it's in your running shell's environment. Unless you restart the shell completel *from scratch* after restoring your .bashrc, the change might still affect stuff...
<losha> evident: so let's see line 20 of your old .bashrc where the trouble appears to start...
<brandan> when are the servers expected to go back full speed? is there a date set?
<jcdyer> I've got Easy Peasy on my Acer Aspire One, and I'd like to switch to Netbook Remix.  Is it possible to do that without blasting my current install?
<evident> can you see an error?
<SuspectZero> j #linux
<SuspectZero> oops
<jcdyer> In other words, can I add a line to my software sources, and run an update?
<cybersplice> brandan, they will speed up when people stop mercilessly downloading Karmic.
<erUSUL> evident: i know what have happened... you are using dash not bash (you are at a root promt)
<erUSUL> evident: exit from that root promt and do the source
<brandan> cybersplice oh okay
<keithburton> Hi - anyone have any experience with ubuntu 9.10 on HP2133.  took me ages to get 9.04 working reasonably, usual problems with Wifi and via display drivers
<jmcdermott> is there a default pwd the system has if you leave the pwd field blank when you set up ubuntu?  left it blank and now unable to change pwd or install things
<erUSUL> keithburton: #ubuntu+1
<cybersplice> keithburton, try channel #ubuntu+1
<evident> root prompt? I'm not in a root prompt... this is my normal zsh and I am logged in as normal user... I didn't start sudo or something
<keithburton> thx - sorry to bash in ...
<zebastian> erUSUL: gzip: stdout: File too large
<cybersplice> jmcdermott, do you mean the pwd for your user account?
<brandan> grturner I was able to get ubuntu restricted-extras to download but it will take a while ;)
<erUSUL> evident: then it is not dash but zsh in both cases you can not use a *bash* configuration file with a shell that is *not* bash
<iplaman> hi all
<grturner> brandan, yah... i'm running updates right now getting 20kbps
<losha> jmcdermott: it should never have allowed you to leave it blank during setup. You may have to boot the livecd and edit your on-disk /etc/passwd file to fix this...
<iso_> got problems with flash movies in firefox  real bad quality ho to resolve conflicts?
<erUSUL> evident: you are asking zsh to read and interpret a bash configuration file and it fails (as spected)
<evident> ahh ok... can you tell me where I have to add the three lines instead?
<brandan> grturner yeah im getting between 2kb/s and 18kb/s so dont feel bad lol
<jmcdermott> thx
<iplaman> can someone help me with regex small problem?
<erUSUL> evident: to ~/.zshrc
<brandan> grturner sometimes below 1kb/s too
<vge> iplaman: degends
<evident> still write it the same way?
<evident> export DEVKITPRO=/home/florianbg/workspace/nds/devkitPro
<evident> export DEVKITARM=$DEVKITPRO/devkitARM
<evident> export PAPATH=$DEVKITPRO/PAlib/lib
<vge> iplaman: dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<FloodBot3> evident: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> evident: yes the same should work
<iplaman> im trying to extract all the words that contains the "ns" characters
<erUSUL> zebastian: as i said vfat can not hold files larger than 4 GiB
<iplaman> not the lines
<zebastian> erUSUL: is there any way to hack the thing and change the file system?
<zebastian> reformat or something
<evident> ahh ok everything works fine now! thanks everybody!
<brandan> grturner down to 4303 bites per sec, not even 1KB/s LOL
<erUSUL> zebastian: you can reformat the external disk to ext3 or something (if you are going to use it only with linux) or as ntfs (if you want to use it with windows too)
<losha> erUSUL: good catch re: zsh vs bash
<grturner> yah it's pretty ridiculous, they need to stress torrents more
<Seveas> brandan, 1kB == 1000 (or 1024) bytes, so you're still over 4kB :)
<erUSUL> zebastian: reformatting deletes the data in the disk of course
<erUSUL> losha: :)
<brandan> but I did go below 1KB/s a few times now.
<zebastian> erUSUL: will you be here in a couple of hours?
<stefg_> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<Whizp0pthat> I have Ubuntu 8.10, I installed it as dual boot with windows. But however, I haven't used Ubuntu for a while and forgot my user & pass is there a way to find it?
<erUSUL> zebastian: not likely is getting late here in Europe.
<vge> Whizp0pthat: you can boot to failsafe and change it
<stefg_> Seveas: hey, long time not seen
<brandan> everyone here in europe ??
<erUSUL> Whizp0pthat: just boot into recovery mode and change it
<grturner> Whizp0pthat, you can boot into rescue mode and reset your password
<vge> brandan: finland here
<brandan> usaa here, sadly
<brandan> usa *
<Ingsoc> Can anyone help me compile the newest version of openal? I have downladed the source but I don't know what to do next.
<Whizp0pthat> I'm not sure how to do failsafe, recovery mode, or rescue mode... do i do that from the menu when it's booting up?
<vge> brandan: to be sorry or happy for you, i donno
<erUSUL> Ingsoc: why are you doing that ?
<iplaman> how can i extract all word contains the characters "ns" form a file PLEASE
<erUSUL> Whizp0pthat: from the grub menu; yes.
<stefg_> !build | Ingsoc
<ubottu> Ingsoc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Ingsoc> erUSUL: choppy sound in a lot of games
<losha> !password | Whizp0pthat
<ubottu> Whizp0pthat: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<erUSUL> iplaman: grep ns file.txt
<zebastian> erUSUL: how do you format it to ext3?
<mcginleyr1> hey guys i setup 9.10 and when i click on my username to login gnome freezes/crashes I thought it might need to be udated so I droped to TTY2 and upgraded everything and it still does it any ideas?
<Whizp0pthat> thanks all
<erUSUL> zebastian: use gparted
<iplaman> erUSUL: not the lines just the words
<zebastian> erUSUL: i mean from the terminal
<vge> mcginleyr1: have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling gdm?
<mcginleyr1> no I'll give it a shot
<iso_> any idea flash movies wont work on frefox...extension s installed..any possible conflicts?
<iplaman> erUSUL: and i dont wanna use "cut"
<iplaman> since i dont know the "-f"
<losha> iplaman: harder, but not impossible. Use tr to change all spaces to newlines so you only have one word per line, then use grep as before...
<brandan> well im out, take care everyone! nice chatting
<iso_> any idea flash movies wont work on frefox...extension s installed..any possible conflicts?
<erUSUL> iplaman: brute force --> « grep ns file.txt | tr ' ' '\n' | grep ns > output.txt »
<zebastian> erUSUL: ok i'm on gparted, how do i format it, i don't see an option for formatting
<vge> iso_: have you installed 10.0 version?
<SuspectZero> does casper == lupin-casper?
<zebastian> erUSUL: it's mounted btw
<erUSUL> losha: stop reading my mind XXDD
<SuspectZero> or are they 2 seperate entities?
<iso_> adobe 10.0?
<iplaman> erUSUL: thanks
<iplaman> losha: Thanks
<erUSUL> zebastian: umount it; right click on the parition
<vge> iso_: ye, the so file from adobe site, shoud would just fine alone
<losha> erUSUL: iplaman: slightly improved version: tr '[:space:]' '\n' file.txt | egrep ns
<iso_> is it on synaptics?
<iplaman> :) kind of a round problem solving but should work
<vge> i would not take it from there
<frostfirex11> hi
<iso_> does 10.0 conflict with previous versions?
<iplaman> thanks guys
<losha> erUSUL: :-)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what room am i in
<erUSUL> !hi | ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ubottu> ZeRoDeAtH50435: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Wunderbar> how do i go about fixing an xmodmap error?
<losha> SuspectZero: you can use the /whois <nick> command to find out about casper
<vge> iso_: just check your firefox plugins about:plugins inside firefox, should tell you id you have flash installed
<SuspectZero> losha, what?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i have ubuntu 9.04 installed on my computer but im checking out crunchbang on live cd
<Wunderbar> any tips on fixing and xmodmap error?
<losha> SuspectZero: run /whois casper and then /whois lupin-casper to see if they are the same 'entity'
<SuspectZero> losha, hahaha i meant the applications called casper and lupin-caser
<iso_> got swf
<vge> iso_: if not, get the single file from adobes site, put libflashplayer.so inside ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<vge> and that should be it
<losha> SuspectZero: :-). Oops. Obviously I don't know what I'm talking about. Senility has finally set it...
<SuspectZero> hahahah no worries :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> any1 know anything about crunchbang
<evident> where is the xorg.conf again?
<HeDidIt[FaR]> i'm a n0b at using ubuntu...atm i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<Wunderbar> focus guys...xmodmap error here...
<HeDidIt[FaR]> how can i install software?
<erUSUL> evident: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Wunderbar> lol
<erUSUL> !software | HeDidIt[FaR]
<ubottu> HeDidIt[FaR]: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<losha> ZeRoDeAtH50435: crunchbang has its own channel I believe..
<vge> iso_: if that lib is there and your still not getting any flash and firefox think it has flash then i donno how to help :/
<erUSUL> Wunderbar: i have focused in my crystall ball but failed to see the actual error...
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> know what the name is
<losha> Wunderbar: I saw the error in my crystal ball, but the solution was interrupted by a commercial...
<HeDidIt[FaR]> 10x for help Usul
<erUSUL> HeDidIt[FaR]: no problem
<iso_> go flash 9
<losha> ZeRoDeAtH50435: I think it's #crunchbang... :-)
<Wunderbar> okay, it says- unable to open file /usr/share/kubuntu-default settings/kubuntu.xmodmap for reading /usr/bin/xmodmap: 1 error encountered, aborting
<Wunderbar> please note i do not use kde- i abhor kde
<iso_> thx
<jo88> hellow everyone, I recently registerd on dyndsn and set up a webserver. Now, I can acces it it on my computer an on my android phone (true the mobile dataplan, so it's online) but some people can't. It say's the server doensn't respond. Any idea? Tx
<losha> Wunderbar: that's a bit odd, that it looks for a kubuntu file. Did you change something recently to cause this?
<Wunderbar> i was messing around with my awesome wm config
<Wunderbar> but i uninstalled kubuntu a few months back
<zebastian> erUSUL: ok i formatted to ext3, now it mounted and there's a lost and found folder, but it says i don't have permissions to it
<zebastian> erUSUL: how do i get permissioons to the drive now
<losha> jo88: how recently. I think it can take some time to propagate...
<Wunderbar> having barely used it
<erUSUL> jo88: you set up the dyundns client to update your ip ?
<SuspectZero> anyone here ever worked with lupin-casper
<erUSUL> zebastian: use the original sync command (with sudo) that should work
<jo88> half a day ago :) Yes, maby it's that. And yes ddclient run's without problem (for the first time ever here, love it)
<kubanc> how do i restart metacity with out restarting the computer?
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: define "restart"
<erUSUL> jo88: you use a router ? are ports correctly forwarded ? is the ddns client running in the router ?
<Wunderbar> losha, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kubanc: if you are running compiz and want to start metacity, you can run: metacity --replace
<SuspectZero> anyone here ever worked with lupin-casper?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | SuspectZero
<ubottu> SuspectZero: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<evident> I am having a proplem with my touchpad... when I go to System->Preferences->Touchpad it says it can't initialize GSynaptics because "SHMConfig" must be set to "true" in my xorg.conf or my XF86Config... but my xorg.conf doesn't have any "SHMConfig" in it... should I add it? If yes, where exactly?
<losha> Wunderbar: sorry, dunno. I abhor kde too. One easy workaround that doesn't actually address the root cause would be to create an empty /usr/share/kubuntu-defaultsettings/kubuntu.xmodmap file...
<SuspectZero> ActionParsnip, haha got it
<jo88> erUSUL: no, straight to the internet.
<ActionParsnip> evident: add it manually: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SuspectZero> how can i configure lupin-casper? or atleast read a man page on it?
<kubanc> i installed cairo-dock, but i don't have transparancy, so went into config-editor and added apps/metacity/general/composite_manager ON, but i still dont have any transparency, so do i need to restart metacity ...
<jo88> erUSUL: and now i see it, the proxys don't catch it to.
<losha> jo88: wanna tell us the url, so we can try it. PM if you don't want everyone to know...
<erUSUL> jo88: maybe the webserver only listens on loopback and not in the modem interface
<evident> ActionParsnip, just write "SHMConfig true" at the end or does it have to be in any of the "sections" there?
<ActionParsnip> evident: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<duffydack> anyone ever had any entries in lost+found?  I never have.  also ext needs to start thinking about NOT making 5% reserved space, at least without telling the user its going to and why.
<jhattara> why don't i get any screen resolution options when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<juro> hi, I created an image using partimage (gzipped). can I read the contents without restoring it?
<jo88> erUSUL: how do you pm it (one of my first times on IRC, sorry)
<Salty> hey everybody! can anybody help me with this: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.28-15_2.6.28-15.52_all.deb: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: it got taken out fter gutsy
<Salty> tried deleting the file but it didnt help
<ActionParsnip> Salty: sudo apt-get clean
<jhattara> ActionParsnip, then how can i edit the available resolutions ?
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: what video card does: lspci | grep -i vga    say you have?
<Salty> thanks ActionParsnip - I'm trying
<jo88> losha: how do you pm it (one of my first times on IRC, sorry)
<losha> jo88: unfortunately, it depends on your client. You
<jhattara> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA G550 AGP (rev 01)
<losha> jo88: unfortunately, it depends on your client. You're going to have to look at the docs...
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: let me websearch
<santium> Does anyone know why 'find' puts ASCII 1 (SOH) in each line of its output?
<slawek> WITAM
<edbian> I'm setting up a dnsmasq to act as a caching server and I can't seem to get better 'dig' times.
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3105047.0;wap2
<Salty> wow thanks it helped!
<losha> santium: exactly what command line are you typing in your find command?
<ActionParsnip> Salty: sweet :)
<losha> ActionParsnip: :-)
<scott_ino2> super pollo ohhh yeahhh
<alabd> please see pic http://85.9.65.222:8899/home/img/main.gif  click on The picture you have saw ,in this address  http://85.9.65.222:8899/ ,can you see new page ?
<jo88> lo
<santium> find  /home/ -maxdepth 2 -name public_html
<ActionParsnip> jhattara: you'll need to add some stuff to xorg.conf manually
<losha> alabd: I see a bunch of arabic? Pretty colors...
<kubanc> how to enable desktop transparency in metacity?
<jhattara> ActionParsnip, yeah, looks like it
<santium> losha: Oh, I misread what you asked. GNOME's terminal.
<techlobyte1> umm, which channel do I join for questions about evolution mail client?
<laptop_> hey guys, anyone knows of a good newsgroup leecher for ubuntu?
<losha> santium: no, you wrote what I asked for. On *my* system, that just gives me regular ascii file names. You don't have find aliased to something do you. In particular, see the -print0 option in the man page...
<techlobyte1> laptop_/ sorry haven't done newsgroup for ages
<losha> laptop_: for text, I use slrn. For binaries, I dunno. Maybe 'pan'?
<techlobyte1> how do I find my passwords in evoloution?
<santium> losha: Unless 9.04 aliases it in a new install, I doubt it.
<taylor_> I'm trying to get my wireless working on release 9.04. I have a broadcom bcm4311. I ran fwcutter. I also did "sudo modprobe b43" and add it to /etc/modules. the output from dmesg | tail is   b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found. What did I miss?
<branko> Hello there. Something is going on with my audio sound. WHen I try to listen myself after recording myself with arecord test.wav I hear nothing but static. What is cousing this problem? After reboot I am able to hear myself but after a couple of skpye calls this happens? How do I restart all my sound devices? (if this is cousing the problem) I really need to solve this problem since I'm doing remote work with my collage. Any ideas how c
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: actually it should work out of the box.. even if it doesn't, you should install the driver through jockey
<techlobyte1> poseidon flavored ubuntu is becoming unstable after long logins
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, what is jockey?
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: yeah, that goes through jockey.. system, administration, hardware drivers and enab le it there (just make sure your system is fully updated)
<techlobyte1> who do I ask about questions about evolution mail?
<laptop_> losha, the add/remove programs showed KLibido .. ever used it?
<Wunderbar> how i go about completely removing awesome wm  from my system
<system404> techlobyte1: whats your question
<stanworld> hello, i am using a linux system, ubuntu, and i would like to develop aplication with a GUI , i would like a GUI library , if possible in C++ , what you advise me to use?
<fccf> taylor_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<losha> santium: I doubt it too. Still, check your aliases via the alias command.
<PiotrK> hi, I'm experiencing bug associated with ati drivers
<jhattara> how can i restart window manager without rebooting the computer ?
<techlobyte1> system, i'd like to recover the passwords I put into evolution, cause forgot and wanna switch os's
<PiotrK> it's very long - from Ubuntu 7.04 probably
<PiotrK> till now
<losha> laptop_: never even *heard* of klibido. Google for ubuntu newsreaders & see what 'the people' say...
<DigitalKiwi> Wunderbar: why would you do such an awful thing, awesome is the best! :D
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, what do you mean it goes through jockey? I have not hear of thar before.
<PiotrK> can someone look if this is new? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuvfXgcQC94
<kanak> Hi. Can anyone tell me how to turn off the Login screen ready sound in Ubuntu 9.10? System -> Administration -> Login Screen does not seem to have any sound related options, and I've already set System -> Administration-> Sound Preferences to "No Sound Theme".
<taylor_> fccf, I did that.
<fccf> !karmic | kanak
<Wunderbar> awesome keeps crashing
<ubottu> kanak: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<PiotrK> I mean if it's not in bugtraq
<Wunderbar> i need to uninstall, then maybe in the future fresh install
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: just go to system, administration, hardware drivers... enabling the broadcom driver through there is fairly self-explanatory
<Wunderbar> but for now i need to completely uninstall awesome, so...
<branko> Any ideas? I hear static after running skype also with arecord....
<Wunderbar> anyone
<Wunderbar> ?
<losha> Wunderbar: something like 'sudo apt-get autoremove awesome' might do it. What are you gonna replace it with?
<DexterF> what's the preferred method on upgrading to 9.10beta?
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, I did that also.
<janisozaur> what is a good hex editor?
<Wunderbar> i use fluxbox most of the time
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: and that didn't install the driver for you initially?
<vge> fluxbof for the win
<Wunderbar> i might just play around with that a bit, get it to look a bit more like awesome
<vge> (if i could write the name correctly)
<Wunderbar> brb
<djustice> janisozaur: khexedit, okteta
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, At this point I'm not sure. How to I check?
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: when you open it, do you see a green circle next to Broadcom STA Wireless?
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, Give a sec.
<branko> I have also noticed that after restart the FIRST call I make with skype is fine but all the next is static? Why is that? How can I restart pulseaudio?
<Wunderbar> didn't uninstall, downgraded instead
<branko> Anyone... I know this is skype related problem but I belive pulse has fingers in it?
<losha> branko: 9.04?
<Wunderbar> funny how awesome 2.3 is so much better and apparently easier to configure than 3.3.4
<branko> losha: yes
<losha> branko: it's riddled with sound problems, apparently. !sound
<losha> !sound | branko
<ubottu> branko: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<branko> losha: can u please just tell me the command how to restart pulse audio?
<DigitalKiwi> Wunderbar: but awesome 3 is far more powerful with customizations
<techlobyte1> system404: did you get that?
<losha> branko: If I knew it, I'd tell you. I don't run 9.04 myself, too buggy. Maybe someone else will help...
<DigitalKiwi> since it can do just about anything you could imagine a window manager to do due to lua
<Wunderbar> lua makes me cry
<dyeohnyesus> anybody here has an acer timeline 5538 ?
<branko> Anyone here knows how to restart pulse audio?
<Loafers> Wunderbar, why?
<cichlasoma> hi. does anybody use kde 4.3 in ubuntu?
<Loafers> Wunderbar, good or bad?
<SirBob1701> hey guys i setup 9.10 and when i click on my username to login gnome freezes/crashes I thought it might need to be udated so I droped to TTY2 and upgraded everything and it still does it any ideas? and resinstalling gdm didn't work
<DigitalKiwi> lua is awesome
<Wunderbar> bad, i don't like it
<Loafers> o
<Wunderbar> also, i prefer the default config of 2.3 over 3.3
<Wunderbar> i like the fact that you're forced to use the terminal in 2.3
<losha> DigitalKiwi: great. Just what the world needed. *Another* programming language...
<DigitalKiwi> lua has been around a while
<FiReSTaRT> jhattara: /etc/init.d/gdm restart <-- in terminal
<Wunderbar> but there's a reason why hardly anyone uses lua...
<DigitalKiwi> and it is wonderful, the world is a better place with it
<DigitalKiwi> tons of people use it
<Wunderbar> no one that i know
 * DigitalKiwi uses it
<Wunderbar> and that's the most important thing
<losha> DigitalKiwi: I'd never even *heard* of it...
<Freeaqingme> I just upgraded to karmic, but now Amarok refuses to play mp3 files. I already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<FiReSTaRT> !karmic Freeaqingme
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FiReSTaRT> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<telaviv> no one uses lua? you mean like world of warcraft doesn't count?
<Loafers> Wunderbar, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lua_(programming_language)#Applications
<yofel> Freeaqingme: come to #ubuntu+1 please
<Freeaqingme> got the message. tnx
<Wunderbar> people still use Amarok? what's that like these days?
<Loafers> Wunderbar, Here is the better link  http://tr.im/AzCB
<DigitalKiwi> tons of games use it, vlc uses it, nmap uses it, wow uses it, crysis, far cry, lots
<DigitalKiwi> you just aren't looking/don't know it
<Freeaqingme> Wunderbar, they said it would improve. But I'd at least expect it to play mp3 files ;)
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: what's the good word? :)
<losha> Wunderbar: Freeaqingme: well, apparently it's broken in Karmic. Wait, maybe that's the improvement....
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Lua-scripted_video_games lot of big titles on there as well as http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lua_%28programming_language%29#Other
<Wunderbar> use quodlibet if you need an all in one solution
<Wunderbar> okay guys i get the point about lua
<Loafers> :)
<DigitalKiwi> ;p
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, Thanks. I did that earlier, must of lost it somehow.
<Wunderbar> looks like i'll have to learn lua :(
<system404> how to update from 9.04 to 9.10 and what are the key differences between the 2 please
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: ok so is the driver finally installed? did you test your wireless adapter?
<DigitalKiwi> nah, Wunderbar, I didn't know lua when I wrote my config, I learned lua after that, and I know little more about configuring awesome, it is not strictly necessary to know lua to configure it
<taylor_> FiReSTaRT, I'm using it right now!!
<losha> system404: currently the principal difference seems to be that 9.10 is even more broken, unstable and not ready-to-be-used than 9.04
<Wunderbar> i tried configuring awesome 3.3 without knowing lua and it turned into an almighty mess
<FiReSTaRT> taylor_: great news :) glad it worked for you buddy.. time for me to grab some lunch.. l8ah
<system404> losha: so its not advisable to upgrade to this edition yet then
<Wunderbar> by comparison my 2.3 config was a thing of beauty
<yofel> system404: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta and read the WHOLE page!
<techlobyte1>  system404: i'd just like to get off poseidon
<system404> losha: cheers
<shaullx> i installed flashplugin-nonfree and it crashes firefox whenever i try to see flash  videos
<Freeaqingme> Wunderbar, after installing a missing package it even plays mp3 files. So it being broken can't be the improvement.. ;)
<losha> system404: it's still in beta, so do not use for anything you can't afford to lose...
<system404> poseidon?
<DigitalKiwi> some ubuntu derivative, system404
<techlobyte1> yep
<system404> ahh lol
<shaullx> anyone know what the problem is?
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poseidon_Linux
<yofel> o.O... it's not some ubuntu derivate but the comming release...
<robuntu> I need help with ndiswrapper, I installed without error but when I try to  install the windows driver I get "couldn't open driver.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219."
<cichlasoma> ons drives on desktop gnome
<techlobyte1> yofel, what?
<losha> techlobyte1: you're the only person I know who runs poseidon, It's supposed to be a Ubuntu derivative, so moving shouldn't be too much of a chore. What's stopping you?
<yofel> techlobyte1: 9.10 is the next ubuntu release coming 29th october
<DigitalKiwi> yofel: we are talking about Poseidon Linux not karmic koala
<techlobyte1> losha: i forgot my evolution mail passwords
<yofel> oh, my miss then, sry
<techlobyte1> all but one that is
<robuntu> ﻿I need help with ndiswrapper, I installed without error but when I try to  install the windows driver I get "couldn't open driver.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219."
<losha> techlobyte1: that's gotta be a faq somewhere. But not here. Try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7627812 ?
<techlobyte1> will try
<joeyjones> any ideas for how to bind extra keys on the keyboard?
<joeyjones> my kb has a euro and dollar sign key that would be really useful if they worked, but they only work in windows
<durt> I have a file that needs to be setuid to use ping, anyone care to explain that and how to do it?
<losha> !keys | joeyjones: does this help?
<ubottu> joeyjones: does this help?: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<techlobyte1> losha: learn something new everyday
<techlobyte1> peace all
<losha> techlobyte1: that's just as it should be...
<system404> yofel: just had a read of that page you advised so basicly nothings changed at all really couple of tweaks bad ones at that and they call it a new distro eh
<losha> durt: what kind of 'file'?
<system404> yofel: there wasnt much there at all that appealed to me as an end user
<durt> losha, sonar from the xscreensavers.
<losha> system404: nowadays, a change of background color seems to qualify as a new distro
<system404> a bit like windows 7
<dyeohnyesus> hehe
<durt> losha, actually I'm not sure where it's located, it's not in /usr/bin
<Mike_lifeguard> Hello. I installed ubuntu desktop because I didn't have a server iso & I can't burn on this laptop due to some bug even if I did download it. What packages should I be installing/removing to get a more server-like install?
<yofel> well, karmic has a lot of system-related changes, gnome and kde don't have that many though
<system404> windows 7 aka vista (the way it shoulda been)
<iceroot> i am using ssh user@host  but some days ago i reinstall the host, so its another key and ssh wont connect because of that. is there a way to force ssh to use the new key?
<durt> Mike_lifeguard, what is the server going to do?
<yofel> iceroot: it should tell you the line in .ssh/known_hosts that is outdated. delete that line and it will connect again
<Mike_lifeguard> iceroot: use the -i option
<losha> durt: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/sonar on my system
<shaullx> im unable to download anything, my windows 7 stoped working so i install ubuntu and in the partition manager i selected run with windows
<vigo> Mike_lifeguard: Really depends on what you prefer and are use to, one moment though.
<shaullx> now it says i have no space left when i download
<shaullx> any ideas?
<durt> losha, thx, now what do I do to it?
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> durt: MySQL replication, apache, php, mediawiki... and eventually it will need to serve /home on NFS
<iceroot> yofel: thank you
<yofel> iceroot: np
<audigy6x> how do I use a program once I have compiled it from the source code
<shaullx> someone?...
<shaullx> please:
<shaullx> (
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: and then? ssh -i wants a file
<dyeohnyesus> shaullx, what is the problem ?
<Mike_lifeguard> audigy6x: run the binary?
<jedc> audigy6x, there should be some sort of executable in the directory, if it is foo use it with ./foo
<Mike_lifeguard> iceroot: Yes, it wants the private key you will use to authenticate to the host
<Mike_lifeguard> iceroot: normally this will be something like ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<eisenhower> Hey, I installed firefox 3.5 over my 3.0 in ubuntu and I can't added google as a search engine in the top right. Any idea how to fix this?
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: hm
<audigy6x> ok let me try
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: ok
<losha> durt: ping should already be setuid root. Isn't yours? ls -l /bin/ping
<shaullx> dyeohnyesus i installed ubuntu and in the setup i selected run with windows in partition manager now whenever i try to download something in firefox it says i have no space left
<yofel> Mike_lifeguard: I think he means the server hash that's changed, would the id file help with that too?
<Mike_lifeguard> eisenhower: ask the firefox folks? There is #firefox (or maybe #mozilla) on freenode, or they have irc.mozilla.net
<shaullx> i think its related to what ive done in partition manager but how to fix it?
<Mike_lifeguard> yofel, iceroot: if that's the case, then you should verify the fingerprint, and trust the host if it is correct
<Mike_lifeguard> iceroot: Maybe you should be clearer about what the problem is.
<obsidieth> my update is taking a suspiciously long time setting up ipopd
<obsidieth> like 5 minutes
<durt> losha, ya, ping's not the prob its sonar.
<obsidieth> is something borked
<dyeohnyesus> shaullx,
<dyeohnyesus> where is it trying to download ?
<losha> iceroot: forget ssh -i. Edit the known_hosts file like yofel said...
<dyeohnyesus> run a df -h
<shaullx> something with tmp the error says
<iceroot> losha: cant find the line so i was clearing the hole file
<joeyjones> losha: it didn't help
<dyeohnyesus> can you paste it?
<vigo> Mike_lifeguard: This official guide might help: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/faq
<dyeohnyesus> shaullx, better yet just paste the output of df -h
<dyeohnyesus> shaullx, "df -h"
<shaullx> There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/2_EdlSz7.zip.part.
<losha> iceroot: it's ok to clear the whole file. Did you say it didn't help?
<shaullx> ok sec
<system404> hey guys in amarok one of my albums ive downloaded is coming under various artists so i tried to change it to the name of the album but the title bit is greyed out so i changed the rest of the bits but it still says various artists
<iceroot> losha: its working now
<shaullx> where to past it its big
<dyeohnyesus> msg me
<durt> Mike_lifeguard, if you run 'sudo tesksel' you might get a list of servers to install, but this is a throwback to debian...
<durt> Mike_lifeguard, er, tasksel
<Mike_lifeguard> durt: k, I'll give that a whirl
<obsidieth> grf
<obsidieth> still moving any
<tpw_rules> hellp
<system404> hey guys in amarok one of my albums ive downloaded is coming under various artists so i tried to change it to the name of the album but the title bit is greyed out so i changed the rest of the bits but it still says various artists
<obsidieth> theres probably something indicating its a compilation
<losha> durt: Personally, I wouldn't run any screensaver setuid. Whoever designed it to need to setuid got it wrong. Which makes me even less inclined to run it...
<dyeohnyesus> hahaha
<dyeohnyesus> setuid screensaver :)
<yofel> tpw_rules: ?
<system404> it is an album of various artists its now dance anthems 2009 but i want it to say now dance anthems 2009
<losha> dyeohnyesus: no kidding...
<Yanick_> hi, why will Empathy replace pidgin on the next release, in 26 days? I just installed it, and it is half as stable and mature as pidgin is, except Empathy supposedly support video messaging?
<system404> not various artists
<tpw_rules> i've installed kdevelop on my system and i can't get it to build executables. I start with the 'simple c++ hello world' example, hit compile and after a lot of crunching it says 'Configure: error: c++ compiler cannot create executables'. do i have to install anything else?
<durt> losha, understood, I have no security issues to pay attention to.
<joeyjones> tpw_rules: why not just use gcc?
<chai> does anybody know how to share an internet connection with hardy?
<yofel> Yanick_: come to #ubuntu+1 for that, you should get a better answer there
<eisenhower> Okay this is prob a newb question but, How do you know where synaptic installs programs at?
<Yanick_> yofel, ok
<losha> durt: sorry, I can't help you...
<tpw_rules> joeyjones: i just like ides
<joeyjones> eisenhower: probably /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin for the binaries
<system404> it installs them in filesystem/etc
<janisozaur> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<losha> eisenhower: looking for something in particular?
<djustice> tpw_rules: learn cmake. and qmake. and c++. then kdevelop is liek sweeeet boobies.
<chai> i have a usb wifi adapter and i want to share that internet connection through my onboard ethernet port. can i?
<yofel> eisenhower: what do you mean 'where' (linux is different from windows there)
<tpw_rules> lol
<system404> eisenhower: go to computer filesystem etc
<obsidieth> my upgrade is still frozen.
<system404> in that folder ull find installed apps
<eisenhower> so for example,  using synaptic package manager, I installed xchat
<eisenhower> i looked in /etc
<system404> eisenhower: go to places computer then etc ur apps are in there
<system404> thats where ur apps go
<yofel> system404: STOP
<yofel> no,
<joeyjones> system404: iirc /etc is jsut where config files are
<system404> thats where all my apps are
<joeyjones> no binaries
<yofel> eisenhower: just run xchat from the menu, and if you need the executable then it's in /usr/bin
<joeyjones> yofel: i;ve been trying to say that...
<cybersplice> Apps aren't in any one place. /etc is for config files.
<vigo> eisenhower: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: thanks for the heads up.. i'm downloading empathy as we speak.. i'd love to see webcam and custom emoticon support... might even replace aMSN with it :P
<yofel> joeyjones: just making sure ;)
<joeyjones> yofel: i was being ignored though...
<eisenhower> one other question.  how do you set a defualt browser in ubuntu?
<cybersplice> joeyjones, that will happen.
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, be aware that you'll have to kill "telepathy-butterfly" if you get "Network error" message or something
<eisenhower> i moved to firefox 3.5 from 3.0 and its not linking from othe rapps
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: thanks for the warning.. is that in an unstable release of koala or in jaunty?
<vigo> eisenhower: dpkg -L <filename> (synaptic) is one way.
<Yanick_> FiremanEd, and if you have multiple accounts, connecting simultaneously might not work :)
<yofel> eisenhower: check 'preferred applications' in system settings
<Yanick_> sorry, last one was for FiReSTaRT
<mrwes> eisenhower, make a symbolic link from 3.0 to 3.5
<joeyjones> chai: you can probably setup network forwarding with iptables or some gui app
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, well, I read that Empathy will officially replace Pidgin in 9.10
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i don't do polygamy.. but are you running it on jaunty or koala?
<cybersplice> I like Empathy.
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i installed it under jaunty (just now)
<Yanick_> I run it on Jaunty right now
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: and it's still buggin' on you? yikes... i'll need o check it out
<cybersplice> I installed Karmic. It's running mostly smoothly. Needs polish, but hey. We have a month.
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, it's not Ubuntu related problem, the issues are from the Telepathy framework, I guess
<eisenhower> is there way to change a global? from firefox-3.5 to firefox
<eut> hello
<grturner> !karmic | cybersplice
<ubottu> cybersplice: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yofel> Yanick_ FiReSTaRT: the karmic version has a lot of bugfixes compared to the jaunty one
<vigo> I need a VRT or Speech to Text widget,   had a bad accident yesterday, any suggestions?
<FiReSTaRT> yofel: good to know.. thanks :)
<cybersplice> grturner: Thanks, i'm aware of that.
<MyTh> Hi ppl! I have a bug: I can't give eth0 a static IP-Address because of network-manager is crashing! What is a possible work-around?
<mrwes> hrmm
<grturner> that channel is reserved for the discussion of karmic as well. just fyi
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i figured.. every client has certain bugs.. but it's time to just give empathy a quick test.. wish me luck :P
<cybersplice> MyTh, google /etc/networking/interfaces
<MyTh> good luck FiReSTaRT
<MyTh> :) I don't like it ;)
<Yanick_> yofel, I sure hope that Empathy will have serious fixes in the next months, or I won't vote for it
<grusum> Myth: wicd replaces NM
<MyTh> NetworkManager Applet 0.7.99
<yofel> well, I tried empathy once and don't like it, so the discussion is finished for me
<tpw_rules> hmm. it appears g++ was not installed, so i installed that and now i get a pile of errors saying that gcc has no input files, it's not authorized to run the X server, and it can't make a directory because it doesn't have the proper permissions. any ideas to make kdevelop work?
<joeyjones> lol @ network-manager crashing
<MyTh> why joeyjones?
<MyTh> i know how to set an ip with ifconfig
<joeyjones> just use the cli
<joeyjones> good
<juro> how can I mount an image that was created using partimage?
<cybersplice> yofel, Joys of open source. Just pop pidgin in yourself. It'll probably stay in repos, i'd guess.
<MyTh> but after it the network doesn't work anymore...
<cybersplice> Choice is everything...
<joeyjones> roo many wintards are coming over to ubuntu and don't even know there's a cli
<MyTh> :D
<joeyjones> *too
<yofel> cybersplice: it'll stay (I use psi :P)
<MyTh> I'm not really new ;)
<cybersplice> yofel, Heh! I use Xchat.... !
<dyeohnyesus> haha
<dyeohnyesus> I am on windows man!
<yofel> cybersplice: I use psi for jabber and quassel for IRC ;)
<cybersplice> Though, on my iPhone i use irssi via one of my pentest rigs.
<dyeohnyesus> just because ubuntu can't see my stupid wireless card
<MyTh> joeyjones: should I disable network manager from automatic startup?
<puchat3k> empathy sucks balls, the interface is nice, i could get used to it but it's support of the gadu gadu is lacking so right now pidin is still the better choice
<dyeohnyesus> neither madwifi...
<joeyjones> MyTh: i'd suggest that
<MyTh> fine, i gonna try it right now :)
<joeyjones> MyTh: and if it fails you can;t complain :p
<kromar> hi, how can i create a second login account?
<stinky> !account
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about account
<dyeohnyesus> kromar, use useradd
<puchat3k> anyone knows what is happening with ubuntu one? i can't seem to authorize my computer, i cant connect to the localhost address
<kromar> in the terminal?
<cybersplice> kromar, system, administration, users and groups.
<dyeohnyesus> kromar, yep
<eut> i've recently installed the sun-java6-jdk with aptitude. what should i set JAVA_HOME  to?
<mrwes> kromar, System | Administration  | Users and Groups > Add user
<tpw_rules> anybody know?
<eut> its currently unset and other programs are breaking. the docs say i'm supposed to set JAVA_HOME to the installation path of the java jdk
<dyeohnyesus> kromar, mrwes  is right...that way is easyer
<dyeohnyesus> esier
<dyeohnyesus> damn
<dyeohnyesus> easier
<FloodBot3> dyeohnyesus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tpw_rules> lol
<nerdy_kid> hi, anyone know what happened to the 'encrypt file' entry in nautilus? ubuntu 9.10
<kromar> thanks a lot
<cybersplice> !karmic | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: no custom emoticons and i'm not a big fan of the interface.. i'll probably stick with aMSN
<nerdy_kid> ubottu, yeah. but this isnt a break i dont think, the entrys just gone.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrwes> dyeohnyesus, you seemed like a GUI guy -- people like to give terminal advice :)
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, the options are still very limited too
<Afrix> moOOoOOoooOOO
<Acetilominonitro> Hello. I tried to register new ISP adress on ekiga.net but I can`t see the picture with Captcha code. Could you help me?
<mrwes> dyeohnyesus, most people here are new users, of sort. I always prefer to give the graphical usage over the terminal. However, for myself, I normally use the terminal
<Acetilominonitro> Hello. I tried to register new SIP adress on ekiga.net but I can`t see the picture with Captcha code. Could you help me?
<Yashy> I'mn running memtest86+ off the ubuntu installer, and it's saying I have 569MHz (DDR1138) CAS 1-5-7 DDR1 when really it is DDR that can do 1066MHz, and there is no apparent setting in memtest to modify this?
<ardian> exit
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i noticed.. on a good note, aMSN does everything i want it to, but i'd still like to have actual video-conferencing and better file transfer rates
<phantomcircuit> Yashy, I'm guessing your wrong you're memory supports going faster but the mobo doesnt
<Yanick_> same problem with Pidgen. MSN actually can use DCC file transfers, but all ther others need to pass through the MSN central servers, which is why it's so slow
<mom_> hi my audio stopped working what can i do to troubleshoot?
<Yashy> phantomcircuit: bought the MB because it is reported to support it
<phantomcircuit> Yashy, does the BIOS support changing the FSB independently?
<cybersplice> mom_, does it come back after a reboot?
<Yashy> phantomcircuit: yeah
<ryguy> My family already got two warnings sent to us from our ISP because of torrents, is there anyway to download torrents without the threat of the ISP shutting us off or worse? http://deluge-torrent.org/ says it has full encryption..is that what I need?
<mom_> cybersplice, nope :(
<cybersplice> mom_, i had that happen to me on Jaunty. Let me think about it for a while. Don't remember how I fixed it.
<Yanick_> I just removed Empathy -1 for that one, and reinstalled Pidgin
<draconis> ryguy: yeah, running torrent through SSH tunnel. you would need a VPS or another system to actually run a command line torrent client
<mom_> cybersplice, yep its jaunty
<ryguy> draconis: I dont know what any of that means. Im not exactly network-smart
<draconis> ryguy: basically, you can't trust anything that says its secure
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i can even live with the file transfers, but having actual video-chats would be great
<draconis> ryguy: bittorrent "encryption" is a joke
<dermot> Hi i am a new user and seam do be having audio problems when ever i run a program the sound gets all jumbled repeats itself and slows down my laptop.
<ryguy> draconis: so what do I have to do to not get caught by my ISP?
<DigitalKiwi> ryguy: you could, like, not do illegal torrenting
<draconis> ryguy: what DigitalKiwi said
<draconis> then again if your ISP is threatening to kick you off for any torrents...
<DigitalKiwi> freenode policy is probably actually against informing how to get around that too
<ryguy> yeah..thats totally the case..
<DigitalKiwi> iirc it has a file sharing clausee
<phantomcircuit> draconis, bittorrent encryption is designed to make it difficult to easily identify it not to actually encrypt it
<darksmac> hey guys any one know if we have a cli version of some old skool games (pong,space invaders, pacman)
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, meh. I just found out that I could actually use my webcam (XPS Studio 16) with Ubuntu using Cheese lol so you see that I don't use that much :)
<phantomcircuit> bittorrent encryption doesnt even try to protect against MiTM attacks
<Yashy> ryguy: or you could move to a country that respects the privacy of its citizens, like Canada, where you can't snoop on your customers.
<cybersplice> ryguy, It's pretty difficult to stop your ISP from identifying torrent traffic.
<ryguy> Yashy: totally would if I wernt broke
<draconis> or you could change ISPs
<DigitalKiwi> Yashy: I think most likely it is some watchdog reported his IP to his ISP
<ryguy> well it was Universal pictures that sent a complaint to the ISP or something
 * DigitalKiwi wins
<ryguy> X_X I mean..Open Pictures..?
<thielmann> Does anyone know what changed in last nights karmic updates? My system was really fast, now I'm back to Jaunty speed. I guess it was related to Xorg and the legacy ATI drivers (I'm running a Rage 128 card). Any ideas?
<Acetilominonitro> Hello. I tried to register new SIP adress on ekiga.net but I can`t see the picture with Captcha code. Could you help me?
<FiReSTaRT> Yanick_: i don't use it much but it's a nice way to complement chatting with the Mrs. while she's away doing grad school
<cybersplice> ryguy: You could always stop downloading copyrighted material? :D
<ryguy> yup
<queso_> Is there any way to name a screen so I could reattach by means of a name instead of the pid?
<ryguy> Mediacom are nazis
<DigitalKiwi> queso_: yes
<dermot> Hi i am a new user and seam do be having audio problems when ever i run a program the sound gets all jumbled repeats itself and slows down my laptop. Can anyone tell me where i might be able to get drivers.
<DigitalKiwi> -S queso_
<ryguy> is there a place I can buy movie downloads for cheap?
<SuspectZero> how can i configure lupin-casper to mount an iso as a loop?
<DigitalKiwi> netflix might
<cybersplice> ryguy, lovefilm, netflicks. I actually like Virgin's on demand thinger.
<cybersplice> on demand will eventually kill off the cinema experience, methinks.
<ryguy> cybersplice, alright thanks
<mikejet> ryguy : The only way I get the netflix player to work on ubuntu is inside Windows-7 running in a VirtualBox.
<cybersplice> ryguy, Perhaps not what you wanted to hear, but it IS the safe / legal way.
<cybersplice> :D
<ryguy> youch, Im runnin on a 850MHz pentium 3
<obsidieth> does anyone else use enlightement?
<queso_> DigitalKiwi: session -S sessionname  -- found it, thanks :)
<cybersplice> obsidieth, Nope, just you!
 * cybersplice is kidding.
<mneptok> obsidieth: check in #e17
<SuspectZero> obsidieth, i do
<SuspectZero> and the channel is #e
<SuspectZero> not #e17
<mom_> cybersplice, got it to work :)
<trinium> yeah
<trinium> hello
<cybersplice> mom_, beat me to it. what'd you do?
<Yanick_> FiReSTaRT, yes, that's a good reason
<mom_> cybersplice, switched to alsa in the sound configuration
<jmad980> O___o: Hi
<q_> good night to all
<cybersplice> mom_, d'oh
<RPG_Master> I am unable to click the play/pause button on embed youtube players :(
<RPG_Master> But I can still watch videos on youtube.com
<RPG_Master> Help meh :(
<RPG_Master> :O
 * RPG_Master was going to say "Don't leave me mommy!"
<RPG_Master> :P
<RPG_Master> * mom_ has quit ("Leaving")
<Gnea> lol
<RPG_Master> :P
<RPG_Master> So, anyone know why it was working for me before I updated to Karmic?
<RPG_Master> :O
<Gnea> we don't do karmic here, yet
<AnthonyZbierajew> hi
<fccf> !karmic | RPG_Master
<ubottu> RPG_Master: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RPG_Master> maybe I'ed be better off at #ubuntu+1 .... :P
<AnthonyZbierajew> can i get ubuntu help here?
<Gnea> yes :)
<Gnea> AnthonyZbierajew: if it's jaunty or earlier, sure
<AnthonyZbierajew> the newest
<AnthonyZbierajew> i gues
<Gnea> well
<AnthonyZbierajew> spelling?
<cybersplice> AnthonyZbierajew, the beta, or the other?
<Gnea> open a terminal and type this:  lsb_release -r
<AnthonyZbierajew> i dont know which one
<AnthonyZbierajew> the newest non beta
<Gnea> AnthonyZbierajew: type that ^^
<AnthonyZbierajew> i cant access it
<Gnea> AnthonyZbierajew: why not?
<AnthonyZbierajew> it wont boot
<Gnea> oh
<cybersplice> Ow.
<Gnea> why not?
<AnthonyZbierajew> it just cuts to shell
<Gnea> so it boots, but X doesn't work?
<Gnea> AnthonyZbierajew: are you sure you installed the desktop edition?
<AnthonyZbierajew> can i leave restart my computer and take notes
<AnthonyZbierajew> come back?
<AnthonyZbierajew> i have the desktop yhes
<Gnea> AnthonyZbierajew: please do
<AnthonyZbierajew> k
<AnthonyZbierajew> bye
<cybersplice> AnthonyZbierajew, We'll be here.
<FloodBot3> AnthonyZbierajew: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dro> after doing a dist-upgrade on jaunty, eth0 no longer works, not dhcp or static
<veloz> Ola alguem pode me ajudar a resolver problema de conecção com a internet?
<veloz> toda vez que eu ligo meu pc tenho que fazer o sudo pppoeconf no terminal
<soundray> veloz: not in portuguese
<fearful> !portuguese | veloz
<ubottu> veloz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<veloz> tankyou soundray
<dhendrix> what's the quickest way to find out which pool (main, multiverse, universe, etc) a package belongs to? I can't seem to get this info using apt-cache search or dpkg-query.
<Stormx2> Hi guys. I've installed Windows 7 over Vista and reinstalled GRUB in the usual way. Windows is complaining "BOOTMGR not found". What should I do?
<veloz> ubottu, como que eu faço isso ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<scunizi> dhendrix: synaptic
<soundray> dhendrix: try apt-cache policy packagename
<fearful> veloz, /join #ubuntu-br
<soundray> dhendrix: apt-cache show should tell you, too
<dhendrix> soundray:  Ah, thanks!
<dhendrix> listing the policy using apt-cache did the trick
<steffan> !br > veloz
<ubottu> veloz, please see my private message
<AnthonyZbierajew> im back
<dhendrix> oh, and I see "apt-cache show" works as well. Awesome.
<AnthonyZbierajew> im back
<AnthonyZbierajew> i have what is said
<ryguy> I'm setting up my wireless connection, which is the best option under  'Wireless Security'
<neip> Hello, I'm trying to install gyachi while installing I got this error (automake missing or too old. This requires at least automake 1.5) how can I fix it?
<AnthonyZbierajew> are you still able to help me?
<dro> after doing a dist-upgrade on jaunty, eth0 no longer works, not dhcp or static
<yofel> neip: which release do you use?
 * jmad980 is away: X-Moto Addiction
<AnthonyZbierajew> can anyone help me?
<AnthonyZbierajew> ALERT! root.disk doesnt exist. dropping to shell
<neip> yofel 9.04
<AnthonyZbierajew> is what mine said
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: we won't know until you describe the problem. BTW, what you blog about batteries is nonsense
<AnthonyZbierajew> what
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: okay, is this a fresh install?
<AnthonyZbierajew> kinda
<AnthonyZbierajew> i installed it a month ago
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: so it did boot at first?
<yofel> neip: then check that you have 'automake' installed it should be 1.10
<dro> after doing a dist-upgrade on jaunty, eth0 no longer works, not dhcp or static
<steffan> !repeat | dro
<ubottu> dro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<neip> yofel how to check?
<yofel> neip: 'apt-cache policy automake'
<AnthonyZbierajew> eyes
<AnthonyZbierajew> yes
<AnthonyZbierajew> it did boot before
<AnthonyZbierajew> and then it doesnt now
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: what did you do with it just before it stopped booting?
<yofel> neip: also, it sounds like you are compiling it from source. do you have all the build dependencies installed?
<ekimmargni> Hello, is there documentation on what user_xattr ("support user extended attributes") means for an ext4 filesystem?
<AnthonyZbierajew> left it
<AnthonyZbierajew> i have windows next to it
<AnthonyZbierajew> and thats what im on
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: did you do anything that could have messed up the root partition?
<steffan> neip: do you have build-essential installed?
<AnthonyZbierajew> nope, nothing
<dhendrix> AnthonyZbierajew:  Did you install windows after ubuntu? perhaps the windows installer corrupted the partition table or something.
<neip> steffan dont know really, I'm just trying ubuntu for the first time
<AnthonyZbierajew> it was windows as the first and ubuntu was installed second
<AnthonyZbierajew> you can call me anthony
<AnthonyZbierajew> my name is long
<B3rz3rk3r> AnthonyZbierajew, then change your nick ;)
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: the error message is strange. Did you quote it here exactly as it appeared on screen?
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew: then make your name shorter
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: we just type the first few characters then hit tab for auto completion.. without that when someone talks to you the line won't be highlighted.
<AnthonyZbierajew> no
<yofel> AnthonyZbierajew: irc clients can auto-complete nicknames with <tab> ;) (like for you: ant<tab>)
<AnthonyZbierajew> i typed what i could remember
<wlodi> dro: what's the ifconfig mess saying?
<soundray> AnthonyZbierajew: I see, you don't own a pen and paper
<neip> yofel I did type (apt-cache policy automake) it says (  Installed: 3.81-5 Candidate: 3.81-5)
<AnthonyZbierajew> it had directories before the "root.disk
<AnthonyZbierajew> i do have a pen and paper but i like to use my memory
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew, it seems as if you didnt install properly in the first place
<steffan> !build-essential > neip
<ubottu> neip, please see my private message
<shaullx> uh im screwed i installed ubuntu over windows partition know i have no space for nothing and i cant resize the partition because i cant even download gparted
<soundray> Mka: he said it was booting before
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: when you installed did you manually partiton or let ubuntu do it all on it's own?
<AnthonyZbierajew> it worked before, just fine
<steffan> neip: build-essential is often required when compiling from source, if that is what you're doing then you'll need that
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew, yes I know
<AnthonyZbierajew> ubuntu did it
<AnthonyZbierajew> i used wubi
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: do you have just one HD in the computer or more?
<soundray> Mka: that kind of proves that he did install it properly
<AnthonyZbierajew> just the one
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew, just as I thought, Wubi!!!
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: oh.. this is a wubi install
<AnthonyZbierajew> yes
<scunizi> not a real install..
<soundray> Mka: okay, you're right, wubi=improper ;)
<AnthonyZbierajew> no
<dro> wlodi: everything looks normal, no ip listed while in dhcp, but ip is there with static
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, was that a question?
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: wubi seems to be problemmatic on some systems.. if you want to try it without "really" installing it on it's own partition then I suggest getting the windows version of virtualbox
<dro> wlodi: everything works great from wlan0, but eth0 can't even ping gateway until i type "sudo ifconfig eth0 default gw 192.168.15.1" then can only ping things in the 192.168.15.0/24 subnet
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew, why dont you do a REAL install?
<shaullx> well if you got a solution then yes, B3rz3rk3r
<AnthonyZbierajew> k
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, hehe. ok. Well there is always the LiveCD ;)
<RandomCake> Hi All, I've just bought a Microsoft LifeCam VX-1000 webcam and have been trying to get it to work in 9.10, I've so far had a green screen, cheese vanish, and a black screen, I've struggled to get hold of EasyCam2 or 3 due to a Python dependancy which cannot be met, has anyone any tips on how to get this webcam working? Would I be best dropping back to 9.04, or 8.10?
<AnthonyZbierajew> does ubuntu in virtual box work on all systems
<AnthonyZbierajew> beb
<shaullx> netbook no cdrom, B3rz3rk3r
<AnthonyZbierajew> brb
<oyzar> I know this question isn't in any way related to ubuntu, but i am wondering how i tell my program in clips to read from console, what the tutorial/help file suggests doesn't work and google doesn't give me any other answer, odds are i am doing something wrong though... Anyone know the answer or know where i can start to look for someone who can help me get to the right answer?
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, so use a USB based one
<scunizi> AnthonyZbierajew: any system that can run virtual box you can install most any OS into it.
<Roasted> QUESTION - I got a curve ball question here. Let's say someone hacks my Ubuntu machine and resets my system password. How would I be able to take control over of my machine again? Could I boot to failsafe terminal and log in as root (somehow) and reset my password?
<soundray> RandomCake: I would stick with 9.10 for now, but please ask on #ubuntu+1
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, same thing as a cd based version but faster :)
<wlodi> dro: what's in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<shaullx> only usb device but cant download the image because there is not space in the root partition, if only i could change the tmp folder or something
<AnthonyZbierajew> oh ok
<AnthonyZbierajew> i'll try
<lolrofllmao> Roasted: u could boot into the live CD, recover data, and reinstall OS
<soundray> Roasted: yes, there is a grub boot option for recovering from such a situation
<dhendrix> Roasted:  reboot and enter single-user mode by adding "single" to the kernel command line options from your bootloader.
<shaullx> B3rz3rk3r, cant download the image:(
<dro> wlodi: well when running dhcp just, auth eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<shaullx> too bad i dont have a pc here
<Roasted> lolrofllmao - that's "roflmfao" material, becuase I would not reinstall my entire OS based on taht situation. I just wouldnt.
<shaullx> it would be so simple
<dro> wlodi: remember, everything worked until i ran dist-upgrade
<soundray> Roasted: nobody suggested that
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, you mean you dont have access to internet?
<Roasted> soundray - yes, yes someone did. See above.
<dro> wlodi: i normally use gnome network manager, I even tried wicd, and even tried manually setting dhcp/static in /etc/network/interfaces
<longtime> Hi
<shaullx> then how am i talking to you right now lol
<Mka> AnthonyZbierajew, but besides the Virtualbox stuff, what is holding you back from just partitioning the hard drive and install ubuntu properly?
<Roasted> dhendrix - is there a guide on what you suggest? Because I'm not so sure I know how to do that.
<lolrofllmao> Roasted: it's actually laughing out loud; rolling on floor laughing; laughing my ass off. :)
<shaullx> i mean i dont have any space on my root partition
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, exactly, thats why im confused
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, oh
<shaullx> and no pc to download the ubuntu image
<Roasted> lolrofllmao - I had it half right. I at least get half a gold star on that one. Right?
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, then just save it somewhere else :p
<shaullx> and windows wont even boot now
<neip> steffan is there something that I need to change in this command (./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr) when I paste it.. it says please read INSTALL.txt
<dhendrix> Roasted:  Hmmm, try http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<soundray> Roasted: what dhendrix suggests amounts to the same as using the Recovery boot option from grub
<oyzar> so noone have any idea where to start looking for my questions?
<shaullx> it wont let me save because "tmp" folder has no space or something like that
<longtime> Was wondering if anyone had ever encountered the problem with their bios lying to them about how much RAM they just installed?
<dro> I believe I have a routing issue, can't ping anything in the network or outside network until i type "sudo ifconfig eth0 default gw 192.168.15.1" and then can only ping things in the network 192.168.15.0/24 but nothing other than that
<Roasted> soundray - is the recovery boot option osmething that shows up in the boot menu?
<dhendrix> Roasted:  oh, i guess single user mode does requite a password to log in. So if your root password was changed, then you're probably hosed.
<soundray> Roasted: yes, by default, it's right under the default option.
<dhendrix> s/requite/require
<soundray> dhendrix: no, it doesn't
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, so save to another external media device, or make room in your linux partition
<soundray> oyzar: please ask your question. Make it short and sweet.
<wlodi> dro: have you tried clearing the routing cache?
<Roasted> soundray - cant I just somehow unlock the root account and log into that in failsafe terminal and reset the PW via terminal?
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, or just format the disk :p
<dro> wlodi: how do I do that?
<disobeyedrelic> is there a ps2 channel lol??
<oyzar> I know this question isn't in any way related to ubuntu, but i am wondering how i tell my program in clips to read from console, what the tutorial/help file suggests doesn't work and google doesn't give me any other answer, odds are i am doing something wrong though... Anyone know the answer or know where i can start to look for someone who can help me get to the right answer?
<shaullx> i have room in my hdd i dont have room in my linux partition and i cant make any because i have nothing that accupies space i just did a clean install
<soundray> oyzar: please rephrase, it's not clear what you are trying to achieve
<shaullx> only i chose to mix it with windows
<shaullx> here the problem lays:(
<shaullx> is it possible to download ubuntu image with terminal?
<oyzar> I am trying to use Read in CLIPS
<soundray> Roasted: if you're still logged in, then it's possible. But, really, the situation you describe -- a hacked root -- calls for a reinstallation
<AnthonyZbierajew> bye
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, yeah you gotta be carfeul what you are doing when dualbooting
<dro> wlodi: "sudo ip route flush cache" ?
<scunizi> shaullx: sure.. use wget
<wlodi> dro: crap, I don't remember at the moment:)
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<stinky> shaullx:  try : wget theURLehre.com
<Roasted> soundray - well damn. Even in windows you can force a reset. I'm kind of surprised you couldnt in linux.
<shaullx> and how do i choose destination?
<wlodi> dro: have you checked the /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<B3rz3rk3r> Roasted, if you ahve to reboot Linux, your doing it wrong :p
<scunizi> shaullx: man wget
<stinky> shaullx: it is where ever the termial is, use CD to change directorys
<Roasted> b3rz3rk3r - whats your excuse if you're a dual booter then? Not much choice there. ;)
<B3rz3rk3r> Roasted, haha... ok. you got me there
<Roasted> b3rz3rk3r - being a gamer, I'm kind of stuck in the often-rebooting category.
<AzizLight> I "extended" the cd command by creating a bash function. But my new function doesn't recognize $CDPATH. is there a way to make the two work together?
<Roasted> I love linux, but I love games. So the Vista/Ubuntu combo is kind of a requirement.
<dro> wlodi: no, because static didn't work either
<B3rz3rk3r> Roasted, i hear ya man. Im currently dualbooting too just for my games
<blouf> hi
<scunizi> shaullx: wget http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<yofel> AzizLight: better ask that in #bash
<soundray> Roasted: if you're moving on to chitchat, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roasted> soundray - uh, no
<shaullx> Cannot write to `ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso' (No space left on device).
<Roasted> I'm actually still very interested in finding out if theres any way to work around the scenario I described above.
<shaullx> no luck here too
<shaullx> :(
<spook2012> hello
<blouf> anyone know how to make the buttons of the title bar be on the left instead of the right ? using gconf editor didn't work, any suggestion ?
<wlodi> dro: do you normally use the network manager?
<shaullx> then only 1 option left..go to someone download and past it on my usb device and format the hdd
<spook2012> all linux geeks?/ and nerds?
<stinky> blouf: if you are using compiz try the emerald theme , it lets you tweak the buttons really easy. I am not shure how to do it in gnome metacity though
<mneptok> blouf: you could change Metacity themes ....
<kj4> spook2012: whats wrong?
<B3rz3rk3r> blouf, there are lots of themes out on "t3h 1nt3rn3tz" that will do just that
<dro> wlodi: yes, but right now it's uninstalled and i'm using wicd
<spook2012> Nothing Kj4
<soundray> Roasted: there probably is, but your query is very vague
<TheFunkbomb> hey, I unmounted a USB drive and now I can't get it to show up
<{Onyx}> This isn't good. I installed an updated version of ALSA and it wasn't working so I uninstalled it. Now to reinstall it wants to remove all kinds of  stuff like gnome-desktop.
<eut> i've recently installed the sun-java6-jdk with aptitude. what should i set JAVA_HOME  to?
<eut> its currently unset and other programs are breaking. the docs say i'm supposed to set JAVA_HOME to the installation path of the java jdk
<elmar_> hi
<spook2012> my system is wrong
<Roasted> soundray - how is it vague? You have 1 system. 1 user on this system. and 1 unknown password. How do you solve the riddle?
<mneptok> Roasted: buy a console?
<eut> any idea where this installation path is?
<kj4> spook2012: whats wrong with it?
<blouf> that wasn't my question.
<shaullx> can i install some kind of a partition manager with apt-get?
<scunizi> eut: whereis java in terminal
<B3rz3rk3r> shaullx, apt-get gparted
<shaullx> that seems to be the only thing that does able to download for me
<mneptok> !gparted > shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx, please see my private message
<stinky> shaullx: qtparted is a good one I think
<spook2012> problems whit Vista
<dhendrix> oyzar:  oh, is that CLIPS thing just some variant of C?
<soundray> Roasted: in your original question you talked about a "system password". Didn't you mean "root"?
<kj4> spook2012: i had problems with vista, but they are cured
<Roasted> soundray - oh no, I meant my account password on the machine.
<spook2012> problem whit grub
<shaullx> thanks guys i will try
<dhendrix> Roasted:  Oh, so you still have your root password in tact?
<soundray> Roasted: okay, so the machine is up, you're logged in, but you don't know the current password?
<mneptok> Roasted: boot to recovery mode and run "passwd $USERNAME"
<TheFunkbomb> no ideas?
<spook2012> but i think i solved now
<Roasted> dhendrix - ah hah! But we're in Ubuntu land. The root account isnt even activated in the first place. ;)
<kj4> spook2012: grub2 with karmic or the 'old grub'?
<Roasted> soundray - I'm talking from the instance you boot up and your password doenst work, and from there you assume you've been hacked and you just need to reset it to get running again.
<mneptok> Roasted: it's active, it just has a null password.
<neip> Hello, Can someone help me compile gyachi I reached this step in install.txt  (./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr) when I paste it.. it says please read INSTALL.txt... is there anything I should change?
<spook2012> i erased all the parts windos
<Mka> how to execute a command at a specific time?
<steffan> neip: read INSTALL again
<dhendrix> Roasted:  If you've been hacked, typically the solution is to blow everything away and start over since you can't trust the content of your system any longer. But that's another matter :-)
<spook2012> 1 partition for winhose
<mneptok> !cron > Mka
<ubottu> Mka, please see my private message
<scunizi> Mka: use cron.. man cron in a terminal
<soundray> Roasted: so you choose Recovery from the grub menu and run 'passwd roasted' from the root shell.
<spook2012> and the rest for ubunto
<Roasted> mneptok - but the big question is, if I cant log in to my account in the first ptlace, how do you enable the root account to even begin resetting passwords?
<Mka> mneptok: not cron, I know that
<steffan> Mka: 'at'
<TheFunkbomb> goatse, please change your name
<kj4> spook2012: that can be good and bad.  bad if you lost data.  good if M$ has been eliminated from your system.
<mneptok> Roasted: i already told you how to reset the user password.
<TheFunkbomb> even better
<Roasted> mneptok - uh, you did?
#ubuntu 2009-10-04
<mneptok> 16:57 < mneptok> Roasted: boot to recovery mode and run "passwd $USERNAME"
<scunizi> Mka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<spook2012> no i dont loose date
<Mka> steffan: i read about that and it seemed promising but couldnt use it the way I want.
<Roasted> mneptok - oh, I see it now. It was mixed in with the other 2 comments right before. My bad. :P
<neip> steffan this what INSTALL.txt says 2) run configure, with any options that you might prefer:
<steffan> Mka: something like '>at 20:12 < run.txt' for example
<neip> ./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr
<Mka> scunizzi: i know cron a lot
<steffan> Mka: what is it you require?
<neip> steffan not sure what it means, this is the first time I compile lol
<spook2012> i use win vista only to play video game
<Roasted> soundray - so, my account is roasted, and if I say passwd roasted it'll ask me to type in a new pw?
<steffan> neip: that is what the INSTALL file is for
<spook2012> its not ok whit wine
<soundray> Roasted: yes
<Mka> steffan: aaah, yes, can I do this "at 20:12 ls"?
<mneptok> Roasted: correct
<steffan> Mka: 'man at'
<queso_> What command do I use to tar and gzip a directory and all its contents into a single file?
<steffan> neip: what package are you attempting to install?
<spook2012> in fact windows sucks, but i need to play my vid games
<spook2012> lol
<spook2012> and wine...
<Mka> steffan: I looked at man before I came here, I have a book on linux too
<mneptok> queso_: tar -cvgf /path/to/stuff
<Roasted> soundray, mneptok - isn't this a potential vulnerability? I work at a school district in IT, so say I set up an ubuntu lab with a local administrator account and the students know it exists. They could just reboot to recovery and zap the admin password - couldnt they?
<neip> steffan gyachi-1.1.71
<jjrev> spook2012: check out CEDEGA
<soundray> queso_: 'tar zcf file.tar.gz /path/to/directory'
<steffan> queso_: tar -cf archive.tar myDirectories/ | gzip archive.tar
<mneptok> Roasted: set the GRUB menu timeout to 0
<draconis> cedega is a joke, it's just Wine with a little proprietary eye candy attached
<Roasted> mneptok - but that leaves no time to select XP or Ubuntu, assuming its a lab that requires dual boot.
<spook2012> lol, it shall never work, bill gates or microsoft has his own lib
<Roasted> mneptok - I know Im throwing out weird obstacles at ya but I'm just really security curious now that I came across this.
<steffan> neip: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<spook2012> c++ for gamer
<soundray> Roasted: yes. You can't let untrusted users access the physical hardware - there will always be a way in.
<spook2012> games
<neip> steffan 9.04
<Roasted> soundray - if we cant let untrusted users access the physical computers, we might as well take every computer out of the school districts. Those little bastards are pretty slick.
<spook2012> direct X
<queso_> mneptok, soundray, steffan: thanks! :)
<draconis> Roasted: anyone can get in with setting the kernel command line to init=/bin/sh
<mneptok> Roasted: with physical access, it's Game Over, anyway
<mneptok> Roasted: i could just bring a bootable USB key and a screwdriver
<KDM> Guys, I have a question
<steffan> neip: add ppa:loell/ppa to your /etc/apt/sources.list and install
<soundray> Roasted: you could remove the Recovery boot option. You can also protect individual entries with passwords in grub, I think.
<spook2012> the cool games they make for pc, not work on linux
<Roasted> mneptok - whats the screwdrivers purpose?
<Mka> steffan: I think I got what I want from your example, but I am not happy that "at" requires a file
<shane2peru> !question | KDM
<ubottu> KDM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheFunkbomb> I can't get a usb thumb drive to auto mount anymore
<[A]KangB> hi guys! Ubuntu has Gnome, Kubuntu has KDE. What has mithbuntu?
<KDM> I'm running the Karmic Koala beta - When I run synaptic, it shows no packages other then the ones that are already installed
<shane2peru> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<mneptok> Roasted: open the chassis, remove the CMOS battery, and thus reset the BIOS so that any BIOS password protecting the boot order is gone.
<KDM> so I cant install any new programs from synaptic
<steffan> neip: more specifically, adding http://pastebin.com/m6b3b91e0 to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<shane2peru> !karmic | KDM
<ubottu> KDM: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<neip> steffan how do I add ppa:loell/ppa ?
<bazhang> kdm #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<nooobie> does anyone know how to use windows drivers in UBUNTU
<Roasted> soundray, mneptok - The reality is, if a system is down, I reimage it anyway cause I have images on file of every system I deal with. But I was just curious now that I ran into this issue.
<nooobie> i have a usb driver i need to install
<nooobie> usb device
<iceroot> nooobie: you cant use them (only wifi-drivers)
<nooobie> oooh
<[A]KangB> thanks shane2peru
<nooobie> so i cant install a usb device with ubuntu
<steffan> neip: following https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=jaunty will help
<bazhang> nooobie, normally you would not need them
<dhendrix> nooobie:  There are already usb drivers in ubuntu. You probably do not need to install more.
<yosh1> hi i need some help. running a l;ive cd to fix up a windows system and i cant seem to get nautilus to delete files on the windows drive
<steffan> Mka: i'm sure it can run commands that don't have files attached too?
<Roasted> mneptok, soundray - thanks for the help guys
<neip> steffan thanks a lot, I'll try it
<shane2peru> [A]KangB: no prob I was looking on their web site to see too.
<nooobie> its for a usb dongle for obd2 cars
<nooobie> its a usb device though. so i cant install a windows usb driver for it
<wlodi> dro: maybe try to add an entry to /etc/network/interfaces
<od3n> anyone want to help me with a nvidia driver
<yosh1> hi i need some help. running a l;ive cd to fix up a windows system and i cant seem to get nautilus to delete files on the windows drive
<[A]KangB> shane2peru, any more ubuntu based distro? excluding edubuntu
<steffan> !ask | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soundray> nooobie: most of these are just standard USB-serial converters, so they'll work in principle.
<shane2peru> [A]KangB: Xubuntu?  I think
<wlodi> dro: auto eth0
<od3n> k
<dhendrix> nooobie:  Ah... I think those usually show up as a serial device. When you use your ODB2 reader in Windows, does it usually require that you open up a program like Hyperterminal and connect using COM1 or something like that?
<shane2peru> [A]KangB: uses XFCE
<nooobie> hmmm
<nooobie> nope its not a simple converter
<shane2peru> !derivitave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivitave
<soundray> nooobie: not sure whether there is software for reading the OBDII protocol, though
<shane2peru> !variant
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<wlodi> dro: and next line: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<shane2peru> [A]KangB: ^^^^^
<oyzar> dhendrix nope it is a production system made in C i belive
<yosh1> how do i mount a windows drive in a live cd session so i can delete stuff on it?
<Mka> steffan: this doesnt work "at 12:16 ls" neither "at 23:04 < ls"
<od3n> does anyone know how to install a nivida driver
<soundray> nooobie: how do you know?
<shane2peru> !nivida | od3n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida
<shane2peru> !nvida | od3n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida
<od3n> yeah I cant sem to get the whole thing working
<shane2peru> !nivda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivda
<bazhang> nvidia
<Enlik> !nvidia lol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia lol
<dhendrix> oyzar:  Oh... Well, in all honesty I've never used it. From a little bit of searching it seemed like it's just a variant of the C language. So if you pick up any C programming book you should get your answer (I think it will involve getchar() or some such).
<shane2peru> arrg
<yosh1> how do i mount a windows drive in a live cd session so i can delete stuff on it?
<shane2peru> bazhang: thanks
<shane2peru> !nvidia | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yosh1> bazhang: you here?
<PCTeacher012> how do i add: deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lool/ubuntu intrepid main to my sources?
<od3n> well or to get the driver thats comes with ubuntu to work
<steffan> Mka: 'man at' will help you
<steffan> !sources.list > PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012, please see my private message
<bazhang> od3n, normally through hardware drivers is how you install them
<PCTeacher012> except intrepid would be jaunty since i have 9.04... lol
<Mka> steffan: no it did not, let 's just forget about this altogether
<KDM> ...
<yofel> PCTeacher012: the ppa page should have a howto for that
<PCTeacher012> kk lol
<PCTeacher012> or just software sources in system... just thourhg of that :P
<shane2peru> PCTeacher012: an easy way is System -> Software Sources ->  tab Add source
<steffan> Mka: the command that you are attempting to execute, does it require root?
<shane2peru> PCTeacher012: it is graphical, and keeps people from messing up their sources.lst
<Mka> steffan: no
<shane2peru> PCTeacher012: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<steffan> Mka: no idea then, sorry - i have tried commands like that and they're working
<Mka> steffan : for example a simple "ls"
<steffan> PCTeacher012: or you can just cp sources.list sources.list.backup
<[A]KangB> shane2peru, watching cdimage.ubuntu.com i can see gobuntu and ubuntustudio
<PCTeacher012> i got it :P
<od3n> I for some reason cant get the right resolution I have a lap top and when I plug it in to the docking station I am limited to 1024x768
<shane2peru> !variant | [A]KangB
<ubottu> [A]KangB: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<shane2peru> [A]KangB: there are a few of them out there, and even more 'unofficial' ones
<Mka> yosh1: use mount
<soundray> Mka: you mean like 'ls | at now+5min'?
<PCTeacher012> Mythbuntu?
<Mka> soundray: I use "sleep" instead of that
<[A]KangB> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<[A]KangB> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<shane2peru> !derivative
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about derivative
<Mka> soundray: but that gives me a great clue, thanks
<shane2peru> lol
<soundray> Mka: yes, that'll be better for this example, but...
<soundray> Mka: okay
<[A]KangB> !gobuntu
<ubottu> gobuntu is a freedom-focused flavour of Ubuntu intended for experienced Linux enthusiasts. See http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/gobuntu for more information and download mirrors..
<Qazjap11> hi
<PCTeacher012> I'll just make ubuntu into studio without redownloading it lol
<Mka> soundray: I need to execute a command at an absolute time without worrying about current time
<yosh1> hi i need some help. running a live cd to fix up a windows system and i cant seem to get nautilus to delete files on the windows drive
<Wunderbar> anyone here use mutt email client?
<soundray> Mka: 'ls | at 15:59'
<Mka> soundray: so when I use "sleep" I have to cound hours and minutes I should sleep
<Wunderbar> better question- does anyone here even use email clients?
<soundray> Wunderbar: yes
<yofel> Wunderbar: certainly
<Mka> soundray: does that work?
<Wunderbar> do you have problems logging in- regularly?
<bazhang> [A]KangB, please /msg ubottu
<soundray> Mka: last time I checked, it did
<PCTeacher012> What software does ubuntu studio come preinstalled with to make it different than ubuntu?
<shane2peru> bazhang: how do you msg ubottu?
<lirxis> HHi this has nothing to do with UBuntu sorry if i am ruid ^^ But does anyone have agood music ear here and can say which songs these 4 are please =) http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zecwbd&s=4
<steffan> shane2peru: /msg ubottu <term>
<Mka> soundray: I got this:
<PCTeacher012> nevermind found out
<soundray> Mka: it doesn't output to the terminal where you ran it, though. if your system is configured correctly, the ls output should be emailed to you.
<steffan> !offtopic > lirxis
<ubottu> lirxis, please see my private message
<shane2peru> steffan: ahh, and that will pm me the info?
<Mka> soundray: warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh, job 4 at Sun Oct  4 01:17:00 2009
<steffan> shane2peru: yes
<nooobie> So; does anyone know if I could use a windows Driver for a usb device on ubuntu
<shane2peru> steffan: cool, thanks
<[A]KangB> bazhang, i saw that ubottu says directly !gobuntu, i dont know how to use it... i work in "esay-error" mode :D
<homovitruvius> hi: on Ubuntu 9.04 I switched to DHCP IP assignment for debugging some issues. As far as I remember all I used was the Network Administration Tool. Now I don't seem able to go back to static assignment: doesn't happen at startup and if I force it w/ the Network Administration Tool after a while it is reset to some address retrieved by DHCP. Somebody knows who's dong that?
<Mka> soundray: hahaha, this sucks
<soundray> Mka: that means it should be okay.
<soundray> Mka: check that it's in the queue with atq
<yofel> nooobie: in almost all cases: NO
<nooobie> aww darn it
<nooobie> :(
<steffan> [A]KangB: if you're searching for yourself use /msg ubottu <term> (ie. /msg ubottu gobuntu)
<steffan> [A]KangB: gobuntu is no longer developed though
<soundray> Mka: no, it doesn't
<sproaty> Is there a simple way to give firefox 3.5 firefox 3's icons under 9.04? I keep clicking the wrong taskbar items
<shane2peru> !xubuntu > shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru, please see my private message
<Mka> soundray: so all the output is emailed instead of being displayed?
<tarvid> looking for ipac-ng, last seen in dapper
<jamie> #satchmo
<[A]KangB> thanks anyway steffan, i was curious only :D
<jamie> ?
<steffan> [A]KangB: no problem
<soundray> Mka: not necessarily. You can redirect the output to a file.
<shane2peru> steffan: !term > nick works too, if you use your own nick.  still learning irc. :)
<steffan> shane2peru: yes but that is still unnecasary as no one in the channel needs to know that
<wlodi> homovitruvius: try adding an entry to the /etc/network/interfaces
<Mka> soundray: you helped me a lot in this, as simple as it may seem, it's a big deal!! thanks
<soundray> Mka: you can do a 'tail -f ~/lssink & ls | at 15:00' and you'll see the output in the same terminal
<shane2peru> steffan: ooops, spilled the beans. :)  I will remember that easier though.
<soundray> Mka: sorry, correction:
<soundray> Mka: you can do a 'tail -f ~/lssink & ls >~/lssink | at 15:00' and you'll see the output in the same terminal
<PCTeacher012> it will take way less time to "upgrade" ubuntu to ubuntu studio :P
<wlodi> homovitruvius: here is an example link: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<steffan> shane2peru: !term | nick is usefull if numerous people are wondering the same question, or you want to explain it further. !term > nick is preferable as it doesn't flood the channel with the term (if it's not needed)
<yosh1> how do i delete files form a window partition from sa live cd?
<Mka> soundray: thats an advanced hack, I dont think I can remember on a daily basis
<homovitruvius> wlodi: I have the static stanza but I also have an auto eth0 there. Maybe that shouldn't be there
<Mka> yosh1: use mount
<neip> steffan I followed this page (https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html) and I got this error after apt-get update (Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems)
<shane2peru> steffan: ok, thanks for the info.
<steffan> !mount > yosh1
<ubottu> yosh1, please see my private message
<homovitruvius> wlodi: thing is: who did put that there?
<yosh1> Mka: insufficient i have mounted the windows partition twice now it saysa the fuilesd are read only
<steffan> neip: you didn't follow that page
<wlodi> homovitruvius: try removing one of these
<soundray> Mka: lol, by extension I am an advanced hacker. Thank you! :)
<neip> steffan how so
<wlodi> homovitruvius: I wouldn't know that:)
<yosh1> steffan: yes i m,ounted the partition but the it isd saying the files are read only non sudo nautilus cant even open the windows dir
<steffan> neip: the section on 'Telling Ubuntu how to authenticate the PPA' is required
<soundray> Mka: I'm curious, what exactly are you trying to do?
<soundray> Mka: I missed the beginning of the discussion
<Mka> soundray: I wanted a simpler replacement to "sleep"
<mdmkolbe> On linux can other users see your environment variables (like how with "ps -f" other users can see your commands and arguments)?
<PCTeacher012> wow... 44 mins to download blender :P
<steffan> !ppa > neip   (reading this will help you understand PPAs)
<ubottu> neip, please see my private message
<yosh1> steffan: any other ideas?
<neip> steffan I did type as it says and changed the key after the slash (sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys DB2035A6)
<steffan> yosh1: no sorry, I don't use Windows
<Mka> soundray: sometimes I need a command to execute exactly at 16:37
<soundray> Mka: simpler than sleep? That's hard
<naxa> hi
<soundray> Mka: execute and display in the terminal?
<naxa> is there an application for browsing gtk2 themes from gnomelook? i think i once saw one but i can't actually remember
<Mka> soundray: sleep got me counting minutes to the time of executing and I am bad in maths
<Mka> soundray: yes
<ekimmargni> When I ssh to my server, the backspace key does ^H instead of a backspace. How can I set the server to accept that properly?
<Mka> soundray: sleep also hangs the terminal while sleeping
<soundray> Mka: it won't if you do '(sleep 60 ; ls) &'
<ernie_eu> hi all, on the same notebook i have winXP and Ubuntu, but I can not boot to WinXP due to some nasty virus, can I scan/remove virus from winXP partition from Ubuntu ?
<wlodi> Mka: maybe write a script that will check for the hour and then execute
<Mka> soundray: damn!! you are a real hacker
<neip> steffan but I did type the right key as it says what could have caused the GPG error
<PCTeacher012> why is my download rate so slow? It is 20.4 KiB/s right now. On windows it was about 130 KiB/s
<soundray> Mka: just a heavy shell user
<PCTeacher012> 41.8 now
<homovitr`> wlodi: I've found who's putting that line in: the Network Administration Tool. Even if the only active connection is static, the auto line is also there. I've no idea why. But I bet now the problem is solved.
<shane2peru> ernie_eu: you probably can via clamav it is in synaptic
<yosh1> steffan: think chmoidding the directory would work?
<bazhang> PCTeacher012, download from repos?
<ernie_eu> shane2peru: ClamAV ? ok... will try
<PCTeacher012> Yea, i think. Terminal
<Mka> soundray: then I dont need "at" after all. "sleep" is still good
<bazhang> !slow | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<PCTeacher012> Ooooh, okay, Thanks bazhang
<naxa> ernie_eu, i've also found in ubuntu docs some more hints, in case you need them later: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<PCTeacher012> so it is just that, and not overall computer?
<soundray> Mka: let me think about the time specifying issue
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: yes you probably can, but Windows should really be removed when it's virus infected
<bazhang> PCTeacher012, karmic beta a couple of days ago; not you
<ernie_eu> naxa, ok I am goint to see it right now too..
<PCTeacher012> bazhang: Okay, thanks for the info
<wlodi> homovitr`: maybe it's putting the other interface automatically. I'd say, check the .config files
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: removed/reinstalled only true way to make sure any malware is gone,  I suppouse this applys to any OS not just Windows
<homovitr`> wlodi: which .config file?
<Mka> yosh1: is your windows partition NTFS or FAT?
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: a bit extreme
<shane2peru> ernie_eu: there is probably a sys file infected too, that will ruin your windows install when you remove it, if it is that bad of a virus
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: what is>?
<yosh1> Mka: i think ntfs
<yosh1> Mka: mouting with the ntfs option worked anyway
<ernie_eu> shane2peru: ok, good to know
<Prohibited> I'm trying to update from 9.04 -> 9.10, I've downloaded the files and now when I try to update I get the error: The upgrade is now aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: reinstalling a windows means I will have to reintall Ubuntu
<shane2peru> ernie_eu: you will need freshclam too, as that updates clamav, it may be the same package, but you need to run it to update your antivirus database
<ernie_eu> it's on the same disk
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: formatting and re installing Windows or any other OS, that has been infected by malware is not extreame,   once your infected with a virus,  loads of nasty things that you don't know about could be going on in the background
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: oh you did Ubuntu with Wubi?
<ernie_eu> shane2peru: freshclam ?
<Mka> yosh1: unmount your windows fpartition and mount it again specifying that it should be writable
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: no
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: Why do you say you need to re install Ubuntu as well then?
<yosh1> Mka: whats the tag for that?
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: but it usually causes grub to throw erro
<Mka> yosh1: but you need to know if it is FAT or NTFS first
<shane2peru> ernie_eu: it updates clamav database, and you can install grub without installing Ubuntu all over again, when you install windows, grub gets over written, but it can be reinstalled
<wlodi> homovitr`: now that's a good question. Maybe start in the /etc/NetworkManager dir
<neip> Hello, Can someone help me with an error I followed this page (https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html) and I got this error after apt-get update though I did paste the right key*
<neip> (Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems)
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: ah right the  install Windows first then  Linux distro thing ah yes, well  you can  do it the other way round as well
<ernie_eu> uh-huh
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: plus maybe you don't really need a psyical install of Windows on there,  what do you want to use Windows for anyway?
<soundray> Mka: 'sleep $(echo $[$(date +%s -d '16:37')-$(date +%s)])' will sleep until 16:37. Pack it in a script to make it easier to handle
<oyzar> dhendrix thanks for your help, but i think i figured out the problem, it was something else, I belive the system can't handle wildcards in "not" expressions...
<yosh1> Mka: what do i add to the mount command to make it writeable?
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: it is not my PC honestly
<Mka> soundray: thanks a lot, much appreciated!!
<ernie_eu> ok, reinstall grub..
<ernie_eu> i need only ubuntu cd ?
<sebsebseb> ernie_eu: Who's is it?
<sebsebseb> !grub |  ernie_eu
<ubottu> ernie_eu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<veloz> onde fica o chat para pergunta em portugues ?
<Black_Phantom> is it safe upgrading from 8.04 all the way to 9.10 ?
<oyzar> argh, ok it wasn't that either..
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: 9.10 isn't out yet
<oyzar> but at least read is working
<veloz> toda vez q eu entro cai nesse chat aqui
<ernie_eu> sebsebseb: thanks
<Black_Phantom> sebastien, BETA
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: and when it is I suggest you clean install Ubuntu for 9.10
<Mka> yosh1: mount /dev/sd?? ~/mountpoint -o uid=yourUID,gid=yourGID,umask=0007
<soundray> Mka: that was more complicated than necessary. 'sleep $[$(date +%s -d '16:37')-$(date +%s)]' will do
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: beta is not final
<Black_Phantom> yeah I meant beta
<ernie_eu> shane2peru: should I just look for 'freshclam' package ? Is that how it is called ?
<neip> Hello, Can someone help me with an error I followed tis page (https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html) and I got this error after apt-get update though I did paste the right key*     (Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct thes
<luis_> como descargo juegos como el doom?
<Black_Phantom> because the dvd recorder rotted i guess, and i spent 4 cds trying to burn @ very low speeds but it didnt work
<bazhang> Black_Phantom, not safe, further inquiries on karmic in #ubuntu+1
<veloz> alguem pode me ajudar a achar o chat em portugues ?
<bazhang> !pt | veloz
<ubottu> veloz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sebsebseb> Black_Phantom: yeah let's continue there
<yosh1> Mka: do live cd's even have uids or gids?
<Black_Phantom> ok
<Mka> yosh1: yes
<veloz> pq entra aqui e nao direto onde vc me disse ai em cima ?
<Mka> yosh1: remember that windows doesnt have UIDs and GIDs
<veloz> como q eu faço para ir direto la e nao aqui ?
<bazhang> veloz, /join #ubuntu-br or /join #ubuntu-pt
<ernie_eu> shane2peru: ok I've found it
<mikejet> My term type doesn't support colors, but "ls -al" is still adding bizzare escape sequences to try to make things different colors. Where are those defined. (its not in infocmp)
<yosh1> Mka: yes this i know i just havent used a live cd in sooooo long like 3 years opr so
<veloz> onde eu digito iso ?
<bazhang> veloz, english here
<Mka> yosh1: I've used a live CD in 5 years
<tejuguasu> dernet.org
<Mka> yosh1: Live CDs are fully featured
<yosh1> Mka: how do i figure out my uid and gid?
<soundray> mikejet: check that your ls isn't an alias. ('alias ls' should say "not found")
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Mka> yosh1: type "id"
<yosh1> Mka: LOL durrrr
<mikejet> soundray, Ah, okay that's it. I'd still like to know where "ls --color=auto" is getting its info. What a goofy default.
<Pupilo> algum br?
<khunter619> Runing the scripts can finish all operations of building up modules   from the source code and start the nic.  	1. Build up the drivers from the source code  	  ./makedrv    	2. load the driver module to kernel and start up nic  	  ./wlan0up
<jpds> !pt | Pupilo
<ubottu> Pupilo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> Pupilo, in #ubuntu-br
<khunter619> how do I do this?
<yosh1> mka thanks
<Pupilo> #ubuntu-pt
<khunter619> should I just click on makedrv file?
<soundray> mikejet: the alias is set in ~/.bashrc on ubuntu. Is that what you're asking?
<Mka> yosh1: no problem
<Mka> yosh1: did it solve your problem?
<Mka> mikejet: there is an environmental variable called "LS_COLORS"
<mikejet> soundray, Yes, I got that part.  But also, I'd like to know where 'ls --color=auto' is getting its info, because it is obviously wrong.
<khunter619> can some one help me? I am trying to install RTL8187 driver
<soundray> mikejet: you mean, which file type to display in which colour?
<khunter619> what does this mean: "Build up the drivers from the source code  	  ./makedrv"?
<soundray> Mka: 'ls --color=auto' does not consider that variable
<yosh1> Mka: grrrr it still woint let me delete
<mikejet> soundray, I have an obscure term type which has no color support; however, ls --colors=auto is looking up color escape-sequences from somewhere.
<neip> Can someone Please help me install Gyachi?
<Mka> soundray: mmm, I didnt know that
<Mka> neip: isnt it in Synaptic?
<khunter619> Why does  no one reply?
<neip> Mka unfortunatelly now :( and I dont know how to compile
<neip> no*
<soundray> mikejet: well, you should just 'alias ls=ls' when you're using a term type without colour
<Mka> khunter619: because your name is hard to type? :)
<KDM> Guys, I have a question
<Blizzerand> khunter619 : Whats your question , I just came now
<KDM> I'm trying to install the nvidea drivers for my graphics
<edbian> khunter619: You're asking correctly.  Nobody is answering probably because nobody knows the answer.
<khunter619> I am trying to install driver
<KDM> I go to hardware drivers
<khunter619> in read me it says
<khunter619> Build up the drivers from the source code  	  ./makedrv
<edbian> I've installed dnsmasq.  I added 127.0.0.1 to my resolv.conf and I uncommented the "listen-address" line but I can't seem to get my dig times to decrease.  Help anyone?
<edbian>  That is: the "listen-address" line from the dnsmasq.conf file
<edbian>  Also: If i have dnsmasq installed and it is working properly should I be able to "dig www.google.com @localhost" ??
<FloodBot3> edbian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mka> neip: is it a source code?
<mikejet> soundray: No, I want to change the term type so that the ubuntu default .bashrc works, not change every .bashrc everywhere.
<wlodi> khunter619: open the console, go to the directory with the file to install and type: sudo sh <fileName>
<khunter619> ok how do I open console
<khunter619> I copied the driver folder from CD rom to desktop
<neip> Mka I downloaded gyachi from gyachi.sourceforge.net and followed the INSTALL.txt but i had lots of problems
<KDM> I click activate, and it starts to load for a second, but then it says System Error: installArchives() fialed
<KDM> failed*
<KDM> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Mka> neip: like?
<khunter619> where is console?
<edbian> khunter619: KDE or gnome?
<khunter619> console is command line right?
<khunter619> gnome
<wlodi> khunter619: Menu > Accessories > Terminal
<bazhang> KDM, could be a non-responsive repo; there have been a bunch of such cases the last couple of days
<edbian> khunter619: Yes: terminal = command line = console
<SuspectZero> how can i configure lupin-casper to mount an iso on loop
<SuspectZero> ?
<bazhang> khunter619, alt-f2 gnome-terminal
<khunter619> ok opened Terminal
<soundray> mikejet: I'm not sure how to help you with that
<neip> Mka someone told me here I need to follow this https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html) before compiling
<khunter619> now do I do /cd ?
<edbian> khunter619: "cd directory name"
<neip> Mka I followed it changed the key and I got this error ((Reading package lists... Done W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5  W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems))
<wlodi> khunter619: type: cd Desktop
<edbian> khunter619: For example: "cd /home/khunter619"
<bazhang> khunter619, when you type ls , do you see Desktop ?
<khunter619> ls in terminal?
<bazhang> yes
<Mka> neip: that is a different problem
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I tell which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<khunter619> yes I see desktop folder via ls
<bazhang> !version | dsnyders
<ubottu> dsnyders: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Mka> neip: try compiling and installing the source code first
<edbian> dsnyders: System -> About Ubuntu
<khunter619> but I am going to try cd directory
<bazhang> khunter619, then cd Desktop (big D)
<dsnyders> edbian, /me slaps forehead
<edbian> dsnyders: :)
<KDM> I downloaded the linux drivers for my nvidia graphics chip
<KDM> but it's a .run file. How the heck do I use a .run file?
<neip> Mka I was doing that, I followed the INSTALL.txt and when I reached this step (./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /jmd) it tells me Please read INSTALL.txt
<neip> Mka INSTALL.txt of gyachi
<bazhang> KDM, best to install from repos, not outside websites
<linxeh> KDM: be warned that the nvidia drivers replace various files on your system without keeping backups
<khunter619> ok I am in folder rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<linxeh> KDM: you are best off installing the ubuntu packaged versions if possible
<SuspectZero> how can i configure lupin-casper to mount an iso on loop?
<khunter619> now there is makedrv file
<KDM> Well, when I try to install the drivers from hardware drivers, it doesnt work
<khunter619> what I am supposed to do?
<linxeh> KDM: what card do you have ?
<KDM> nvidia GeForce 9600M
<cdr700> Does anyone know how to change panel font colours in karmic?
<bazhang> cdr700, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<cdr700> thanks!
<khunter619> owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ sudo sh makedrv
<KDM> oh, shit
<neip> Mka still there?
<khunter619> sh: Can't open makedrv
<KDM> I know why it wasnt working - I had synaptic open in another window -_-
<Mka> neip: is that all that it tells you to do?
<[manas]> need help whit winehq and safari? after installation safari it doesnt work and i cant unistall it
<wlodi> khunter619: is there some file like make?
<Mka> neip: does it say it failed or there was an ERROR?
<khunter619> yes makedrv
<khunter619> wldoi: makedrv
<neip> Mka nope thats it.. this is what step 2 says anyways 2) run configure, with any options that you might prefer:
<neip> 	./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr
<wlodi> khunter619: try typing 'make'
<edbian> I've installed dnsmasq.  I added 127.0.0.1 to my resolv.conf and I uncommented the "listen-address" line from /etc/dnsmasq.conf but I can't seem to get my dig times to decrease.  Also: If i have dnsmasq installed and it is working properly should I be able to "dig www.google.com @localhost" ??
<wlodi> khunter619: and then 'make install'
<khunter619> wlodi: owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ make makedrv make: *** No rule to make target `makedrv'.  Stop.
<gzader> hey all, I'm trying out Ubu 9.10 in Virtual box.  Are errors updating packages via apt-get bug worthy reporting?
<markatto> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<[manas]> need help whit winehq and safari? after installation safari it doesnt work and i cant unistall it
<khunter619> wlodi: < Installation >  Runing the scripts can finish all operations of building up modules   from the source code and start the nic.  	1. Build up the drivers from the source code  	  ./makedrv    	2. load the driver module to kernel and start up nic  	  ./wlan0up
<Mka> neip, usually source codes you just ./configure then "make" then "sudo make install"
<neip> Mka install.txt here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/285025/
<LjL> !ot | markatto
<ubottu> markatto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<neip> Mka I tried that as well, it keeps saying Please read INSTAL.txt
<khunter619> edbian: owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ sudo sh makedrv sh: Can't open makedrv owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$
<neip> Mka whenever ever I do something in ubuntu there has to be a strange problem
<edbian> khunter619: I believe you simple run "make" while in the file.  There isn't a configure script?
<mikejet> yikes. "ls --color" seems to be using vt100 escape colors by default.  See them with "dircolors -p".
<Mka> neip: like?
<[manas]> need help whit winehq and safari? after installation safari it doesnt work and i cant unistall it
<phpgunner> how can i use svideo on ubuntu?
<khunter619> edbian: running make on makedrv file?
<edbian> khunter619: I think you just run "make"
<soundray> mikejet: cool :)
<neip> Mka lol just everything I do, I face a problem with ubuntu then I stop using it and wait for the next release
<Mka> neip: I downloaded this source code so that we can be on the same page
<edbian> khunter619: Don't worry about the file and such.  Make files don't take arguments usually
<Mka> neip: it looks like garbage
<khunter619> edbian: can you tell me how to run make?
<dsnyders> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto seems to have instructions for Edgy, Feisty, Jaunty, and Karmic, but not Intrepid.  Which do I follow?
<neip> Mka why is that
<[manas]> need help whit winehq and safari? after installation safari it doesnt work and i cant unistall it
<Mka> neip: it's not ubuntu problem
<ninjah> Where do I go for 9.10 help?
<edbian> khunter619: in a terminal: "make"
<soundray> !karmic > ninjah
<ubottu> ninjah, please see my private message
<neip> Mka though many people seem to use it I've seen in google
<Mka> neip: then why isnt it in Synaptic?
<[manas]> need help whit winehq and safari? after installation safari it doesnt work and i cant unistall it
<edbian> khunter619: You might need to "sudo make"
<Mka> neip: I got this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/285028/ as an output
<khunter619> this is the first time I am trying to "make" a file
<neip> Mka I really have no idea, ubuntu has to make an effort to lure yahoo/ msn messenger users with a software that supports webcam and voicecalls instead of pidgin
<khunter619> [17:00] <Mka> neip: it's not ubuntu problem [17:00] == hwilde [n=hwilde@SUREFIRE.REC.RI.CMU.EDU] has quit ["Leaving"]
<khunter619> stupid
<mobile2> quit Only the birds fly first class.
<mobile2> Whoops :P
<gzader> nm seems I'm having issues getting all the karmic packages.
<khunter619> owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ sudo make makedrvmake: *** No rule to make target `makedrv'.  Stop.
<barqs> Does anyone know how to change compiz's default button clicks? For instance when I double click a window's titlebar, it rolls up. I want it to maximize, and roll up when I right click?
<edbian> khunter619: first try "./configure"
<khunter619> < Component >  The driver is composed of several parts:  	1. Module source code  	  stack.tar.gz  	  drv.tar.gz  	  	2. Script ot build the modules  	  makedrv    	3. Script to load/unload modules  	  wlan0up  	  wlan0down     	4. Script and configuration for DHCP   	  wlan0dhcp  	  ifcfg-wlan0  	4. Supplicant source code:  	  wpa_supplicant-0.4.9.tar.gz    	5. Example of supplicant configuration file:  	  wpa1.conf
<edbian> khunter619: That is very helpful!
<edbian> khunter619: Ignore the ./configure
<khunter619> edbian: ok
<edbian> khunter619: To run a script: "./<scriptName>"
<edbian> khunter619: So to run your make driver script: "./makedrv"
<khunter619> ok i need to restart terminal
<khunter619> one sec
<neip> Mka I got something similar I guess not sure though here it is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/285034/
<Trizicus> what is best sw to use to stream media to my PS3 in ubuntu?
<apot> anyone know a cl method, under ubuntu, of conducting an integrity check on pdf files?
<khunter619> edbian: owner@owner-laptop:~$ cd Desktop owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop$ cd rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007 owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ ./makedrv bash: ./makedrv: No such file or directory owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ "./makedrv" bash: ./makedrv: No such file or directory owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$  owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/
<[Nobody]> khunter619
<Trizicus> What is best app for steaming media to a PS3
<barqs> Does anyone know how to do this? I also asked in #compiz
<[Nobody]> are you sure its there?
<khunter619> yeah!
<edbian> khunter619: Where is your terminal right now?
<[Nobody]> you know its case sensitibe right?
<briareus> hi all. just installed ubuntu. I understand ubuntu uses synaptic and whatnot, but I'm not having luck finding source for circuit-related apps. Anyone recommend a feed or source url I can add?
<khunter619> minimized
<edbian> barqs: Does anybody know how to do what?
<Mka> neip: just try using ./configure without any tags
<khunter619> edbian: its in the driver folder
<khunter619> lol
<edbian> khunter619: Is it executable?
<Mka> neip: to me it cried that GTK is not there
<[Nobody]> chmod +x makedrv
<[Nobody]> try that khunter619
<[Nobody]> then try again
<queso_> Is there a safe way to end all gnome applications from the command line? I would like to reboot a machine remotely but I know I have Firefox and a couple other apps running on it.
<neip> Mka i did that earlier it only says Please read install.txt
<Col^> briareus, circuit-related apps?
<khunter619> this is the code inside makedrv:
<khunter619> #!/bin/sh  tar -zxvf stack.tar.gz tar -zxvf drv.tar.gz cd ieee80211 make clean make cd ../rtl8187 make clean make cd ..
<Mka> neip: this software had cried of many things, automake, gettext, libtool, ...
<[Nobody]> queso_ type pkill g*
<[Nobody]> there
<[Nobody]> khunter619, try "sh makedrv"
<DPic> anybody know what a "[5.162415] Not responding" error means when booting up?
<barqs> edbian: Sorry I asked a little bit ago. I don't like how compiz makes double clicking a titlebar a rollup action. I want that to be maximize the window
<khunter619> I think my terminal is not in correct folder?
<briareus> Col^: I'm a roboticist and will be using this ubuntu machine to host our projects. Looking for ubuntu sources for apps centered on electronics
<neip> Mka were you able to install it?
<queso_> [Nobody] Thanks, but that command wouldn't get firefox, would it? I have to find the names of the apps and make sure I get them all, eh?
<edbian> barqs: System -> Preferences -> Windows
<Col^> aaah ok briareus, that i haven't got the slightest clue about :(
<edbian> barqs: Its not actually compiz ;)
<zoexiii> Hello, My Xsane has busted after an update yesterday.  It crashes on launch.  when started from CL it returns "WARNINGS" about depricated config files, then FATAL: Error inserting parport_pc kernel module, then says "segmentation fault".  I google search and find nothing, check the forums and find nothing.  I don't expect to get an answer here, but I was hoping someone can tell me how to report this as a bug?  I made an account at launchp
<briareus> Col^: how about adding a source for science apps? (we need those too)
<Mka> neip: I am reluctant to install GTK, and I dont actually need this software either. it demands a lot
<Col^> not a thing actually
<barqs> edbian: Hmm, it says maximize already :S maybe my computer has a little error lol
<briareus> Col^: how about a general list for ubuntu sources for packages?
<wlodi> khunter619: in the driver directory type: sh makedrv
<briareus> Col^: :)
<Tekk__> are any devs on here?
<edbian> barqs: Mmm.  Odd
<wlodi> khunter619: or: sudo sh makedrv
<neip> Mka do you think I can install it?
<barqs> edbian: Oh maybe it's because I'm using emerald?
<Col^> briareus, but i found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience :)
<briareus> thanks Col^
<Col^> your welcome :)
<edbian> barqs: Probably has something to do with that :)
<chalcedony> what do i need on ubuntu 9.04 for opening 'cookies.sqlite' ? (in firefox) ?
<Col^> Google was my friend and it can be yours too :)
<Mka> neip: I really dont know
<Tekk__> how hard would it be to port ubuntu over to hurd?
 * neip sigh
<khunter619> edbian: can u send me a pm
<Mka> neip: I thought it was just another normal innocent simple to install source code
<briareus> Col^: I had done that but I didn't know if the ones I was looking at were 'ubuntu certified' so to speak.
<barqs> edbian: Ah, it was emerald! Do you know how I would be able to toggle the window shade using the right click button? :S
<briareus> Col^: thanks
<briareus> Col^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience#Electronics  :)
<edbian> barqs: I don't use emerald :(  Sorry bud.
<neip> Mka even here they make it sound very easy http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/howto-linux-ubuntu-gyachi-yahoo.html?fbc_channel=1
<Mka> Tekk__: very very hard
<mrapplecomputer1> anyone know what the newer version of libcurl3-dev is?
<barqs> edbian: Oh well. Thanks for leading me to the problem though! :)
<Mka> Tekk__: so hard that I dont even know how to do that
<Col^> briareus, you're most welcome
<edbian> barqs: NP!  Good luck!
<golem_> i find that vnc4server on amd3000/2gb is slow at 1280x1024 over gigabit
<golem_> are there other remote access protocols that might be more responsive?
<Mka> is there any known GNOME based music player that uses MySQL for the music library?
<khunter619> test
<barqs> Anyone know how to configure emerald theme manager settings? I've looked in gconf-editor but can't find anything!
<wlodi> barqs: try finding the emerald icon in the system menu
<barqs> wlodi: Yeah, I found emerald theme manager, but the problem with that is that it only has double-click titlebar, not a right-click titlebar option in settings
<q0_0p> anyone here uses gtk-recorddesktop?
<wlodi> barqs: double click is good as well:)
<q0_0p> i'm unable to record sound
<wlodi> barqs: what exactly do you want to do with emerald?
<RHorse> does apache keep a log anywhere of who is accessing public_html files from the internet?
<MenZa> RHorse: /var/log/apache2/ I think should hold it.
<RHorse> tnx, MenZa
<Biovore> RHorse: /var/log/apache/access.log  <-- records every connection
<barqs> wlodi: lol. true. but I changed the double-click titlebar to maximize/restore. But I want to change the right-click action to roll up, instead of giving me a context menu
<MenZa> RHorse: What Biovore said :)
<RHorse> tnx MenZa Biovore
<barqs> wlodi: I even tried editing emerald settings.ini file and add right_click_button=0 option but it doesn't work
<khronics> unfortunately i have to do a bios flash update, and i can only apply the update via windows......thus i have to intsall windows..... again....... is there a way to shrink my current ext3 partition down so i can install windows temporarily?
<MenZa> how can I make cron *not* e-mail me when I run a cronjob?
<DPic> anyody good with mactels think they can help me get this liveCD working?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PCTeacher012> Do you guys have any themes that you would recommened right now? Im using nodova currently (Fedora theme)
<majnoon> it for MEE
<Hodapp> I see my printer in "Printer configuration" and I can browse to 127.0.0.1:631 and print a test page, but applications like Firefox and Evince don't show it.
<Hodapp> how can I get them to look for a printer via CUPS?
<majnoon> PCTeacher012, the problem is BEST theme leaves too much up to the choices of the end user :(
<PCTeacher012> i didnt say best theme majnoon. I said what is a theme you like lol
<majnoon> same "problem"
<hashbrowns> I let update manager update my system and it updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15-generic and my computer wont start.  It will start however if I use 2.6.28-14-generic.  What's going on?
<majnoon> PLUS depends on window manager the using too
<PCTeacher012> Metacity. My comp can not run anything else :(
<wlodi> barqs: maybe try somewhere in the general system settings
<majnoon> <--in fluxbox right now
<PCTeacher012> 512 mb ram, 2ghz processor, and 32 MB AGP Graphics card (nVidia RIVA TNT2 MODEL 64 PRO)
<PCTeacher012> do you think i could run fluxbox?
<Hodapp> majnoon: I use other WMs sometimes but the problem is that GNOME seems to provide a lot of features I need, like automatic mounting of things I plug in...
<majnoon> <--rasn fluxbox on 486-75Mhz  128 Mb mem VGA on board
<PCTeacher012> majnoon: :o Where do i get it ^_^ sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<majnoon> SHOULD work
<PCTeacher012> kk, my graphics card and sound card is on board xD
<jose__> hola
<hashbrowns> I let update manager update my system and it updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15-generic and my computer wont start.  It will start however if I use 2.6.28-14-generic.  What's going on?
<vge> fluxbox for the win :)
<DPic> anyody good with mactels think they can help me get this liveCD working?
<Hodapp> nobody has a clue why none of my apps see the CUPS printer?
<PCTeacher012> majnoon: How do i change to it when it is installed?
<majnoon> through gdm
<PCTeacher012> .... what is gdm? LOL
<PCTeacher012> what is the command?
<majnoon> it where you  loginto puter
<ekimmargni> Every time I exit a ssh session, I cannot log in again until I do "chmod go-w ~/" - what would cause those permissions to be reset when logging out? I think I have /home encrypted, which may be related... :\
<Jyard> anyone know what the most popular linux game is?
<DPic> Jyard: linux game or open source? nexuiz is pretty good
<vge> Jyard: try ID games
<lstarnes> ekimmargni: it may be due to /home being on a separate partition
<Jyard> dpic: anything that runs on linux is cool just trying to find a free game that has a lil more to it then the most i've seen
<Jyard> vge: thanks
<ekimmargni> lstarnes: /home is on a separate partition, but why would that matter? Shouldn't /home be mounted when the system boots?
<PCTeacher012> what window manager does Xubuntu use?
<PCTeacher012> i liked the look of it :P
<ekimmargni> lstarnes: ugh, I have to disappear for a half-hour or so, I may poke you later if you're around
<lstarnes> ekimmargni: yes
<majnoon> PCTeacher012, flux box is ultra-minimal manager
<PCTeacher012> what is the command to switch to it (Terminal)
<PCTeacher012> majnoon
<djustice> PCTeacher012: xfce. its lame. :P
<hashbrowns> I let update manager update my system and it updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15-generic and my computer wont start.  It will start however if I use 2.6.28-14-generic.  Why would allowing update manger to update my kernel break my system?
<majnoon> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<djustice> PCTeacher012: 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop', then logout and choose 'xfce' from the login screen's 'sessions' menu.
<PCTeacher012> djustince: Ooooh, thnx
<majnoon> <--ALMOST has *buntu
<PCTeacher012> djustice: What about Kubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> kubuntu-desktop?
<Gika> hello-
<Gika> i just upgraded to karmic beta and i have a problem
<t_pol> hey there i have been listening to a radio program using the mplayer plugin, and now i want to save the file, but i do not where the plugin stored it
<PCTeacher012> i just looked at xfce again.. i dont like it :P
<Gika> basically xsplash doesn't load
<bazhang> Gika, #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Gika> ok
<PCTeacher012> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<PCTeacher012> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<PCTeacher012> " Nothin else is running
<PCTeacher012> ???
<FloodBot3> PCTeacher012: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> PCTeacher012, close add/remove, other instances of apt
<PCTeacher012> bazhang: No app is open that uses apt
<PCTeacher012> well ill just log out/in of ubuntu :P
<PCTeacher012> brb
<bazhang> PCTeacher012, what was the command you issued
<hashbrowns> I let update manager update my system and it updated my kernel to 2.6.28-15-generic and my computer wont start.  It will start however if I use 2.6.28-14-generic.  Why would allowing update manger to update my kernel break my system? And how would I fix it?
<Wolfenstein> hi all, is there anyone here than knows samba?
<khunter619> for remote assitance which ports do I need to enable port forwarding for?
<khunter619> for remote desktop which ports need to be port forwarded?
<iceroot> khunter619: 5900
<iceroot> !samba | Wolfenstein
<ubottu> Wolfenstein: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hashbrowns> anyone?  If you cant help directly could you at least help me figure out what would be the most beneficial thing to search for to resolve my problem?
<Hodapp> when I go to Preferences / Default Printer, it always says "CUPS Scheduler not running", but it clearly is when I check with /etc/init.d/cups...
<Wolfenstein> iceroot, i don't need links i need help hence why i asked if anyone knows samba
<Hodapp> anybody have an idea why?
<Lycus> Ok! It all seems to be going well now--but does anyone know of a way to activate the T-Mobile G1 without a T-Mobile data-plan SIM card handy?
<iceroot> hashbrowns: post some errors
<iceroot> Wolfenstein: and we need real questions
<iceroot> Wolfenstein: and not if anyone is knowing a program
<Wolfenstein> iceroot, not many people here know samba so if i don't know who knows samba i can't get good help now can i
<iceroot> Wolfenstein: #samba
<hashbrowns> iceroot: which ones?  My system gets stuck at the (initramfs) prompt I guess it is.
<ubuntu_> ody here
<iceroot> hashbrowns: can press ctrl + alt + f1 at boot to see some errors?
<khunter619> iceroot: I just did that; but it says: Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.0.100 , owner-laptop.local.
<wlodi> Wolfenstein: I've danced samba for few years
<ryguy> how do i format my sd file to fat16
<hashbrowns> iceroot: ctrl + alt + f1 did nothing when my system stopped at (initramfs).
<The-NightPhoenix> hello geeks !!
<The-NightPhoenix> nice to be home :D
<iceroot> khunter619: yes i have the same message but its working from outside. so maybe its a bugged message
<ryguy> pfft /you're/ a geek
<Rabbitbunny> So... my 'never fails' WD 1tb drive has decided to mess with me. It doesn't show up on the desktop like normal. It does show in lsusb though. What could I have broken in the past half hour?
<Hodapp> CUPS server error? anybody?
<gmoore02> anyone have any luck installing amarok on Ubuntu 9.10?
<skreet> Rabbitbunny: Are you able to mount it?
<Beldar_Balgagio> good evening, i cannot seem to get my youtube videos to play at the correct speed? if i choose the puppychow desktop will that free up enough ram to play them properly?
<hashbrowns> iceroot: so what do I do now?
<skreet> gmoore02: You should be able to install it from apt without issue.  It  will require a lot of KDE libs, which will be installed automatically.
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: is it fomarted as NTFS, FAT, or ext3?
<Rabbitbunny> skreet: I'm not quite sure how I would do that.
<gmoore02> skreet: I'm geting the following error
<gmoore02> amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<gmoore02> E: Broken packages
<Beldar_Balgagio> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: 1 ntfs, 1ext3
<skreet> gmoore02:  Interesting, did you run an 'update' first?
<iceroot> hashbrowns: that is a good question, i dont know, sorry
<gmoore02> yep, I did
<hashbrowns> iceroot: any ideas as to what I should search around for?
<ryguy> Anyone know how to format a sd card to fat16
<ryguy> ?
<Beldar_Balgagio> !hulu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hulu
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: so which one does not show up? both?
<gmoore02> I tried installing amarok-common first, but it installs an older version
<khunter619> edbian: u there?
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: Both.
<iceroot> hashbrowns: your mainboard/notebookname + 2.6.28-15
<skreet> gmoore02: Ah, the depend is messed up in the repository, then.
<Gika> ryguy, install gparted
<Hodapp> has anyone here ever printed from Ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> I found my window manager
<snaporaz> hello
<iceroot> !anyone | Hodapp
<ubottu> Hodapp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PCTeacher012> not KDE, not Xfce, not Gnome, not fluxbox ;) It is E16 :D
<ryguy> Gika, I did sudo aptitude install gparted, but then it wants to remove a ton of files
<skreet> gmoore02: I've run into that before -- very annoying.  Your options are: wait for package maintainer to fix it,  cry,  install manually (ugh)
<gmoore02> amarok common is 2.2.1.0 and it needs 2.2.2.0
<gmoore02> ah, ok, I'll just wait then. Thanks for the help skreet
<Hodapp> iceroot: I was throwing more and more general questions out there to see if anybody would respond. I have a very specific question.
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: is it an external drive?
<iceroot> Hodapp: then ask the real question with details to the channel
<bastid_raZor> gmoore02: karmic help in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !details | Hodapp
<ubottu> Hodapp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<The-NightPhoenix> pfft
<ryguy> This is what I get when i try to install gparted: http://friendpaste.com/35kfbMKDFoekkBa8SVNNBg
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: Yes, External USB drive, it's really a SATA with a little magic USB board.
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: pastebin me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<The-NightPhoenix> quit()
<Hodapp> Why does Ubuntu keep reporting "The CUPS scheduler is not running" when I click "Default Printers" when CUPS rather obviously is running?
<sdubois> when i login, there is a weird static tone sound, but i have system sounds turned off
<khunter619> [Nobody]: you there?
<Gika> ryguy, i don't know, it shouldn't conflict with those packages... have you tried apt-get instead of aptitude?
<ekimmargni> How can I disable encrypted home directories?
<Si235> hi
<iceroot> Hodapp: sudo /etc/init.d/cups status
<khunter619> hmmm thats what I think is slowing down my computer
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: http://pastebin.com/d5f5efb01
<Hodapp> iceroot: CUPS is running and I can print a test page from 127.0.0.1:631.
<khunter619> my computer must be encrypting everything?
<ryguy> Gika: hey that worked
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: ok
<ryguy> Gika: thank you
<khunter619> Does Ubuntu encrypt everything if you put pass?
<Gika> very good ryguy :)
<Si235> has anyone come across kermit starting up really slowly?
<hashbrowns> iceroot:  I get nothing.  Is there a way I could purge the kernel update and try again?
<iceroot> hashbrowns: just use the 2.6.28-14 grub-entry
<hashbrowns> iceroot: or possible purge all of the updates that happened last.
<iceroot> hashbrowns: no
<Hodapp> iceroot: Any ideas?
<hashbrowns> iceroot: how would I do that?
<nomead> Is there a way to change the console resolution without restarting the kernel?
<hashbrowns> iceroot: just dont use the newer kernel?
<hashbrowns> iceroot: like hit escape each time and manually select it from the list?
<iceroot> hashbrowns: just make 2.6.28-14 the deault entry until you found a solution
<bastid_raZor> hashbrowns: you can uninstall the .15 kernel via synaptic
<EricTheHax> hey i cant find a channel about hacking
<Mka> Rabbitbunny:  it has no ext3 in it, but I can see it
<bastid_raZor> EricTheHax: #remote-exploit  .. i think
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: That's not funny, my pron is on the ext3 part.
<blakamin> #remote-exploit is a support chan for backtrack
<EricTheHax> im playing hackerskills.com and i need to learn some skills so 1) ill be able to keep my security tight and 2) i can get past lvl 8
<majnoon> EricTheHax, they stopped a lot of thosae voluntarily after 9/11
<EricTheHax> 9/11 was planned
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: do this "mkdir ~/my_drive && sudo mount /dev/sdc5 ~/my_drive -o umask=0000" if your want to mount it
<ryguy> =0
<Hodapp> hmm. guess nobody has any clue about CUPS.
<Eioo> UBUNTU! BY HUMANITY FOR HUMANITY!
<EricTheHax> hey how do i register a channel on freenode
<Eioo> or was it the other way round
<DPic> i hate macs =[
<LjL> Eioo: please.
<UnderSampled> anyone have a clue on how to restrict a genius mousepen tablet to only one monitor?
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: would you mind repeating the question.. i'm no expert but i've used its web interface to config both local and network printers
<lstarnes> EricTheHax: see http://blog.freenode.net/?p=78
<od3n> how to I set up root
<lstarnes> EricTheHax: #freenode is the official channel for questions about freenode
<od3n> so I can use it if needed
<LjL> !root | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<khunter619> can some tell me if Ubuntu is encrypting all my files?
<LjL> khunter619: certainly not by default.
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: you have sda which I think is internal hard drive with ext3
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: the 1TB external drive does not have ext3
<khunter619> I need to install a driver
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: CUPS is very clearly running; I can see this with /etc/init.d/cups and by looking at 127.0.0.1:631. But "Default Printers" says "The CUPS scheduler is not running" and no applications seem to see a printer.
<EricTheHax> DPic: i remember elementary school. i hated those things. i actually asked "do you have a confiscated gun and an unrepairable mac around here? id love to show you how to fix a mac."
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: Hmm, Why doesn't it do it on it's own anymore?
<khunter619> does anyone want to use remote assistance to help me?
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: I used to just plug it in and it was magic.
<bazhang> !ot | EricTheHax
<ubottu> EricTheHax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<majnoon> we need a *buntu distro (may need to be a live DVD though)
<DPic> EricTheHax: haha i'm trying to get a LiceCd running on my friend's macbook because she wants ubuntu, but it isn't working
<DPic> i can't boot into it but i can't boot the desktop/installer
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: it depends, maybe you removed it improperly while on Windows
<DPic> alternate CD does the same thingg
<hashbrowns> iceroot: hey whats the difference between marking for removal and marking for complete removal in synaptic?
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: any clue?
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: I don't have windows, at all.
<DPic> i have less than 24 hours to finish
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: that's weird.. let's start with which printer you're using and how you installed the drivers
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: then your ubuntu is messed up
<Doc_Lappy> if it's a mac I wouldn't think you could put ubuntu on it
<jrib> DPic: what version macbook?
<DPic> 5,2
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: It's a printer on the network. I set it up through the web interface at 127.0.0.1:631 and pointed it to the network printer (which is also shared via
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: Should I reboot or something?
<smerz> Doc_Lappy: you can. I have seen it. dont ask me how :)
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: there used to be some nasty thing called HAL
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: er, via CUPS). I can print test pages from the web interface with no trouble.
<DPic> jrib: 5,2
<khunter619> to go to desktop folder the long way via cd?
<jrib> smerz, Doc_Lappy: the regular live cd "just works" usually
<Doc_Lappy> k smerz I believe ya I just hadn't heard of that before
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: I dont know, try to
<hashbrowns> what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for complete removal" in synaptic?
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: out of curiosity, what's the make and model?
<smerz> hashbrowns: mark for complete removal also removes configuration files normally
<khunter619> whats the command to browse to folder desktop in terminal?
<Doc_Lappy> hash config files
<jrib> DPic: you are using jaunty?  What happens when you try to boot?
<DaZ> khunter619: cd? ;f
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: It's a Brother HL1240. But that should not matter, as this issue persists whether or not CUPS even has a printer present.
<jrib> khunter619: cd ~/Desktop
<Gika> Khisanth: cd ~/Desktop
<hashbrowns> smerz: so if i'm removing a linux-image should I do a mark for complete removal or just mark for removal?
<Doc_Lappy> you want to remove all files or config files and such remain on your system taking up space
<Gika> *khunter619
<khunter619> owner@owner-laptop:~$ cd home/desktop/owner
<jrib> khunter619: nope, try what we said instead...
<DPic> jrib: i only have a karmic CD with me but jaunty did the same thing
<Doc_Lappy> complete removal but guess I don't count
<jrib> !cli > khunter619
<ubottu> khunter619, please see my private message
<DPic> jrib: it says "[5.162415] Not responding"
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: which drivers did you install for it? lpr or cups?
<smerz> hashbrowns: i suppose either will be fine when removing kernels. i cannot think of any config files related to a kernel image
<jrib> DPic: at what point?  Do you get to the initial menu?  Use jaunty now to troubleshoot, not karmic
<Mka> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DPic> jrib: yeah i do get to the menu
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: "Printer Driver: Brother HL-1240 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended)"
<arand> khunter619: the path is normally /home/username/Desktop (note capital D)
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: when i stopped using my mfc7440n locally, i downloaded the lpr drivers and installed'em
<jrib> DPic: did you "verify the integrity of the cd" or whatever
<DPic> jrib: no, but i've used it on another machine jsut fine
<DPic> and it happened with multiple CDs and a USB drive
<jrib> DPic: run that...
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: that's your problem lol... hang on.. lemme just double-check but i'd recommend using the brother stock drivers
<Mka> khunter619: cd ~/Desktop
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: I seriously doubt that's the problem.
<surfinmdq> hi!, anybody knows how well is running the latest beta? i would like to install and start using it right now xD
<DPic> jrib: i don't think i *can* run it, but i'm pretty sure the CD isn't the problem since this happens with the 32-bit CD, 64-bit Cd, alternate CD, and a USB drive
<nomead> Is there a way to change the console resolution without restarting?
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: my recommendation is to remove the foomatic driver (even though it works pretty nicely on the hp printer that i have) and install the brother drivers from their linux page http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/
<jrib> DPic: ok, what happens when you try to run it?
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: Why do you believe this would help?
<Gika> surfinmdq, check the notes at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/beta (fyi it works fine on my computer, but i'd wait the RC at least)
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: simply because it worked for me :)
<Hodapp> FiReSTaRT: Did Ubuntu fail to see that CUPS was running when it was?
<DPic> jrib: probably the same thing but i don't remember. shall i restart and try that and let you know how it goes?
<khunter619> why is this not working:
<arand> surfinmdq: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 9.10
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: nope.. never had that happen to me
<khunter619> owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ ./makedrv bash: ./makedrv: No such file or directory
<Hodapp> also, that driver doesn't list my printer
<jrib> DPic: might give some more info, sure.  Did you make sure to burn the cd at a low speed like 2x or 4x too?
<khunter619> there is makedrv file !
<chris_> caxelrod11
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: it was an hl-1240?
<DPic> jrib: yeah, i'll try it anyways. brb
<FiReSTaRT> http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html
<jrib> khunter619: what are you trying to accopmlish?
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: Hmm, magic fixed. They work like they're suppoed to.
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp:  http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/download_prn.html#HL-1240
<khunter619> jrib: < Component >  The driver is composed of several parts:  	1. Module source code  	  stack.tar.gz  	  drv.tar.gz  	  	2. Script ot build the modules  	  makedrv    	3. Script to load/unload modules  	  wlan0up  	  wlan0down     	4. Script and configuration for DHCP   	  wlan0dhcp  	  ifcfg-wlan0  	4. Supplicant source code:  	  wpa_supplicant-0.4.9.tar.gz    	5. Example of supplicant configuration file:  	  wpa1.conf
<jrib> khunter619: that doesn't answer my question.
<arand> khunter619: I don't think there is, at that specific location, check with ls, try to tab-complete it...
<khunter619> jrib: I am trying to install driver
<jrib> khunter619: what driver...?
<khunter619> RTL
<khunter619> 8187
<khunter619> i think
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: ok
<jrib> khunter619: have you read the wifi documentation?
<khunter619> yes RTL8187
<jrib> !wifi > khunter619
<ubottu> khunter619, please see my private message
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: So... does that mean it's a thing I did, or it's something that happened on it's own?
<Gika> khunter619: is there a "makedrv" file in that directory?
<khunter619> jrib: I need to fix my wifi driver....Ubuntu thinks its RTL some other number
<arand> khunter619: if bash says so, there will _not_ be a file there with that specific name, see if it's mispelled, in another directory...?
<khunter619> so it is very slow
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: maybe you unmounted the drive by mistake
<khunter619> Gika: yes there is makedrv file
<khunter619> can some one help me via remote assistance
<Mka> Rabbitbunny: if your right-click the icon in the desktop and select unmount (or remove, or eject)
<Rabbitbunny> Mka: I'm going to blame this on my gf, I told her to click things and see what they did the other day. Maybe she tried.
<arand> khunter619: Unfortunately no. Do you have a link to driver archive download
<Mka> khunter619: this is remote assistance, what more do you want?
<khunter619> anybody want to help me via Remote Desktop?
<khunter619> please?
<DPic> jrib: same error.
<Gika> khunter619: try this command and paste the output: ls ~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007
<DPic> jrib: i posted it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281974
<ekimmargni> if I do "rm .encryptfs", will that delete both the link and the link's target for lrwxrwxrwx 1 mikelifeguard mikelifeguard   31 2009-10-03 22:08 .ecryptfs -> /var/lib/ecryptfs/mikelifeguard ?
<khunter619> Gika the folder comes in blue
<khunter619> folder name
<FiReSTaRT> Hodapp: ok i'm off to the can, but if you are experiencing any issues after installing the brother stock drivers and need help troubleshooting your issues, shoot me a pm if nobody here can answer your question... i'm more likely to check my pm's than the main channel.. good luck
<Gika> so mkdrv is a folder, not a file, khunter619
<Gika> khunter619, you can't execute a folder
<Rabbitbunny> Gika: rmdir. Kills folders dead.
<khunter619> Gika: rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007 comes in blue
<Hodapp> what else besides System / Administration / Printing pertains to printing in Ubuntu?
<Mka> khunter619: are you using Ubuntu 9.10?
<Hodapp> and why does it keep trying to connect to 192.168.200.11 by default...
<jrib> DPic: did you burn at a slow speed like 2x or 4x?
<EricTheHax> grrrr #hax is invitation only
<DPic> jrib: yeah
<kermit> Si235: people still use kermit??
<khunter619> Mka: yes the latest version; but after yesterdays update I think it is .10.15
<DPic> jrib: and i tested multiple disks that worked with other machines
<lstarnes> EricTheHax: it's forwarding to a closed channel, so it appears to be invite-only
<jrib> DPic: don't know then.  That model is very recent.  You might try installing through some other method like from a usb disk to see if it makes a difference
<EricTheHax> oh
<Later> Hello all
<jrib> DPic: and try other distros
<khunter619> Mka: how do I see which version of Ubuntu I am running?
<DPic> jrib: i did try USB, perhaps i'll try another distro
<lstarnes> khunter619: lsb_release -a
<DPic> and i'll file a bug report
<DPic> jrib: thanks for trying!
<jrib> DPic: good luck
<Mka> khunter619: you should know if ever it's karmic, jaunty, intrepid or hardy
<Later> I am having  a little issue, if anyone could be so kind to help
<Hodapp> okay. I found the problem. /etc/cups/client.conf was set to point to 192.168.200.11, a nonexistent server.
<khunter619> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 9.04 Release:	9.04 Codename:	jaunty
<scunizi> Later: you have to ask a question first :)
<Hodapp> all of the GUI tools would read this file but none of them would configure it
<khunter619> Its very SLOW
<khunter619> I was told yesterday that maybe I need to again reformat
<scunizi> Hodapp: cups has it's own server .. http://localhost:631
<khunter619> even though I deleted all partitions before installing Ubuntu?
<Later> Well, I have recently found an odd problem. On MSN and skype etc etc, my webcam works fine for users who is not using Windows Vista as there operating system
<khunter619> I have 2.5 GHz single core; and 700 MB+ ram
<Hodapp> scunizi: I know this. I was running said server, but Ubuntu kept looking for 192.168.200.11.
<scunizi> ah
<Later> But if somone is using Windows Vista for there OS, they can't see me on my webcam, it either goes black or keeps loading
<khunter619> is there a way to see which Filesystem is on my computer ext3 or ext4 etx?
<Mka> khunter619: so why did you end up obliged to install a driver?
<arand> "Gika: rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007 comes in blue" khunter619: then you need to use cd again
<khunter619> etc?
<Hodapp> now if I can just make applications see this printer...
<Guest96> !! Need help i got no Sounds!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Later> But I can see them on theres...  I find it weird if there using WinXP it works fine it seems to only happen with Vista users
<khunter619> arand: I need to run cd again?
<Gika> khunter619, try opening the rtl8187 folder on your desktop. what's inside?
<scunizi> khunter619: in a terminal type .. less /etc/fstab
<Mka> khunter619: type "mount"
<khunter619> Gika: the makedrv file
<Rabbitbunny> Later: Offer them a free upgrade.
<scunizi> mount works too :)
<Later> Haha I have suggested they use Linux =P
<Prohibited> I have been trying to get World of Wracraft working (Wine version 1.1.30). Error message: http://prohibited.pastebin.com/m2fe265f9
<Gika> try dragging the file to the terminal (on an empty line of course) and pressing enter, khunter619: it should execute the file
<khunter619> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'vol_id --uuid' to print the universally unique identifier for a # device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name devices # that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 during insta
<khunter619> so it is ext3
<Elone> anyone know how to install vmware workstation 6.5.3 ~ its installer stop working @ 62% ~
<Rabbitbunny> Prohibited: Try #wowwiki #wowuidev, they deal with WoW a lot more.
<mgmuscari> i've just run apt-get source xorg-server... where the heck did it put it?
<Hodapp> ugh, WoW.
<aayala> Hi i have one dude, i need swap space on a notebook with 4 gb of ram (32 bits) ?
<Hodapp> I'd rather just pay for crack.
<mgmuscari> i can't find it under /usr/src or /usr/local/src....
<lstarnes> mgmuscari: possibly in the current directory that it was run in
<scunizi> Elone: is it actually "workstation" cause that needs a license as far as I remember..
<arand> mgmuscari: normally in you working directory
<kit_> Hi! I have a question. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. I'd like to get the latest linux kernel source (2.6.31) plus the Ubuntu patches. The only method I know to do this is to edit sources.list and change "jaunty" to "karmic", then "sudo apt-get update". After that, I would "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31 --download-only". I only want to upgrade and customize my own kernel (to remove unnecessary support for non-existent devices). Is there a better method
<kit_> for getting the latest kernel and Ubuntu patches?
<Mka> Elone, i dont know how to do that, but pasting error messages will help those who know to help you better
<aayala> Elone use VirtualBox
<Guest96> please need help i got no sound!!!!!
<jrib> !kernel > kit_
<ubottu> kit_, please see my private message
<Elone> scunizi, ya ~ but you can have 30day tiral
<LOOOOL> Hi! I have a question. I'm running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. I'd like to get the latest linux kernel source (2.6.31) plus the Ubuntu patches. The only method I know to do this is to edit sources.list and change "jaunty" to "karmic", then "sudo apt-get update". After that, I would "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31 --download-only". I only want to upgrade and customize my own kernel (to remove unnecessary support for non-existent devices). Is th
<LOOOOL> for getting the latest kernel and Ubuntu patches?
<khunter619> ok dragged it
<khunter619> owner@owner-laptop:~/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007$ '/home/owner/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/makedrv'
<LOOOOL> Elone, i dont know how to do that, but pasting error messages will help those who know to help you better
<aayala> Guest96 open alsamixer
<mgmuscari> cd --
<LOOOOL> Elone use VirtualBox
<FloodBot3> LOOOOL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mgmuscari> whoops
<aayala> and mute external channel
<scunizi> Elone: vmware-server is at no cost.. server needs build-essential installed.. aayala has it right.. try virtualbox
<jrib> LOOOOL: stop
<AdamB> Is this the proper channel to ask tech questions?
<jrib> AdamB: yes, just ask
<lstarnes> Guest96: please provide us with more specific information.  What sound card are you using?
<Later> So clue eh?
<Elone> Mka, there is no error messages >.< it just kanda hang
<khunter619> Mka: I am getting error: bash: /home/owner/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/makedrv: Permission denied
<khunter619> when I press enter
<aayala> I have one question i use:watch  free -m  and never see swap is used
<Rabbitbunny> Later: Nope, try the forums.
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  HDA Intel Alsa mixer
<Later> Have, this was a last resort
<kit_> jrib, yes, I already know how to get the kernel source and how to compile it. Is there a better way to obtain the latest sources other than changing "jaunty" to "karmic" in sources.list?
<Elone> virtual box is kinda slow i think
<Si235> are there any good CAD/CAM solutions for Linux?
<lstarnes> kit_: do not do that
<sebsebseb> kit_: Why do you think you want the latest kernel?
<aayala> so my question is i need swap filesystem with 4GB of ram
<Gika> khunter619: type: chmod +x /home/owner/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/makedrv
<Later> I am an IT Technican and this has baffled me
<sebsebseb> kit_: don't try and use karmic packages in jauntey also, things can go rather wrong
<lstarnes> Guest96: try running this in a terminal: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Gika> khunter619: and then try again dragging the file
<Rabbitbunny> Later: It's probably a problem in Vista, report bug to relevant group (whatever messenger)
<aayala> Elone Vmware Server is more slow than virtualbox i used both
<jrib> kit_: the answer to your question is given to you in the link ubottu provided, read it
<AdamB> Currently running 9.10. Using a 42" TV.. The only 16:9 resolution available is 1920x1080 which is too large to full screen videos. I've been trying to add a lower 16:9 resolution by  editing xorg.conf and using xrandr command but I have been unable to.
<scunizi> Elone: having run vmware for a couple of years then trying vbox.. I much prefer vbox
<AdamB> Had this problem on jaunty as well
<canthus13> Elone: Virtualbox is plenty fast. I run karmic in virtualbox on 1 core of a 1.6ghz dual core and it doesn't even stutter under high load.
<jrib> kit_: you should *not* be editing sources.list for this
<Rabbitbunny> AdamB: Are you generating modelines?
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  nothing happen
<AdamB> Using a radeon 9700 as well
<Later> I've tested it on Skype and AMSN and the problem persists. If it wasn't compatible I wouldn't be able to see there's eithers. It has to be a problem with Ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> Guest96: now see if you get any sound
<khunter619> Gika: that CHmod thing worked
<Elone> hmmm let me try ~
<lstarnes> Guest96: modprobe usually says nothing when it works
<canthus13> Elone: It helps to install the guest extensions if you're running something with graphics.
<khunter619> what does CHmod do ?
<kit_> sebsebseb, I have already tried booting from 2.6.31 with the Ubuntu patches, the only thing that went wrong was "Loading AppArmor module... FAILED"...
<AdamB> Yes but I very well might be using the commands incorrectly
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  no sounds
<sebsebseb> kit_: why do you want the later kernel?
<lstarnes> khunter619: it changes file permissions
<Rabbitbunny> Later: Nah, Vista is very "trusted computing".
<Gika> khunter619: it adds permissions to a file. +x means "make the file executable"
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems i want there
<canthus13> Elone: Go for the non-free version straight from the vbox website if ose gives you problems.
<sebsebseb> Later: even some Linux users go to ##windows
<khunter619> thanks
<Rabbitbunny> AdamB: Find a tutorial, follow it.
<khunter619> ok now there is again error
<lstarnes> Guest96: there is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<sebsebseb> Later: and Skype and web cam, well yes  there can be issues getting that set up properly  in Ubuntu
<aayala> VirtualBox PUEL comes with more features
<AdamB> Lol, I did.. let me show you the commands I used
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  Checking permissions part on my ubuntu i don't have ermissions
<Guest40647> Dave__: hi
<AdamB> xrandr --newmode 1280x720_60.00   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<kit_> sebsebseb, because I want the bleeding edge? (I'm not a developer though). Should I just customize the 2.6.28 kernel?
<Later> True, normally I would think it was the messenger, but my AMSN does it also.. Works fine for Windows XP/2000 etc users but not for Vista users
<aayala> Any recomendations of 6 gb os swap space than never is used on ubuntu with 4gb of ram ?
<Later> its truely akward
<newbie123> hi all!
<newbie123> someone know a tool for find and delete duplicate files?
<khunter619> http://paste.ubuntu.com/285075/
<Dave__> Hey, does anyone know if 9.04 and a Nvidia 9800GTX work together? I've only found conflicting information.
<AdamB> xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1280x720
<sebsebseb> kit_: want bleeding edge well  you don't get that with Ubuntu, even when trying  development versions of the next one
<scunizi> Elone: yes.. vbox off their site is better .. usb support and other things..
<Rabbitbunny> Later: Do both of those messengers use libpurple?
<maco> sebsebseb: welll...maybe around alpha 2
<Later> I have no idea honestly
<sebsebseb> kit_: however yes it does have the kernel you want
<Rabbitbunny> AdamB: That looks correct. Not quite sure.
<scunizi> Rabbitbunny: I don't think the original MSN messenger or live messenger use libpurple.. just aMSN
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  use audio devices is uncheck and can't check it?? would this be my problem
<sebsebseb> kit_: ,but trying to install it in 9.04, just, because you want it, because it's later, that's a silly reason really
<EricTheHax> how do i get people to notice a channel
<brandan> Hey, could someone list off a couple of games that have cool graphics I can get from Synaptic ?
<AdamB> The resolutions worked fine in XP so I'm sure it's not a hardware issue
<lstarnes> Guest96: is there an unlock button of some sort?
<Gika> khunter619: try: /home/owner/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/
<Rabbitbunny> scunizi: Right, And since it's only a problem with Vista, That kinda narrows it down.
<Gika> khunter619: and then ./makedrv
<arand> khunter619: do you have no other items apart from the makedrv file?
<maco> kit_: youre welcome to beta test 9.10 if you want. it has 2.6.31
<aayala> i have 6 gb of swap space but i see usign free -m that never ue swap space
<ekimmargni> How can I tell how much physical RAM my computer has?
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  look like i don't access to it
<kit_> sebsebseb, okay thanks for the info :) I'll just customize the 2.6.28 kernel then (I used to trim down my XP with nLite before, I want to do the same with Ubuntu)
<canthus13> ekimmargni: BIOS.
<sebsebseb> kit_: no that's not the way to do it really
<bastid_raZor> aayala: 6GB is overkill 2GB on any computer is more than enough
<sebsebseb> kit_: you might as well just beta  test  9.10
<aayala> thanls
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  i can't not lock it on?
<AdamB> Is xrandr the only way to set custom resolutions while using open source radeon driver?
<canthus13> bastid_raZor: 640k ought to be enough for anyone.
<brandan> What's a cool first person shooter I can download from Synaptic ?
<scunizi> Rabbitbunny: yep.. despite Later thinking it is on the ubuntu end
<lstarnes> Guest96: I'm not sure
<khunter619> this is what I need to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/285077/
<lstarnes> Guest96: if you were able to use sudo, then that should work
<canthus13> brandan: Sauerbraten.
<lstarnes> brandan: nexuiz?
<aayala> bastid_razor if i have a 4gb of ram i need swap space to hibernation or suspense the notebook  ?
<Later> Lol, I've figured sense I could see them on there webcam it was with Ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> canthus13: for suspend to ram at least 1GB should be allocated. my laptop gets up around 600MB
<sebsebseb> maco: hmm  at us suggesting for someone to maybe beta test it :D
<bastid_raZor> aayala: to suspend .. hibernate writes to disk.
<khunter619> Gika: you mean cd /home/owner/Desktop/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/rtl8187_linux_26.1025.0328.2007/ ?
<kit_> sebsebseb, I see.. I'm not intending to beta test 9.10 yet, I just want to trim down my Ubuntu kernel (like taking out support for the Intel CPU, since I only have the AMD)
<maco> sebsebseb: what? we can always use testers ;)
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  in terminal i can!!
<canthus13> bastid_raZor: Ah. Swap space. I missed that.
<aayala> ok 2gb is the right size ?
<Gika> yes khunter619 sorry
<bastid_raZor> canthus13: :)  ... aayala: yes
<brandan> canthus13, lstarnes thanks I am gonna get both, i dunno how long they will take to download tho
<aayala> thanks a lot
<sebsebseb> kit_: that's  a pretty pointless thing to do really
<aayala> i want to resize the disk
<Gika> khunter619: and then ./makedrv
<Rabbitbunny> Later: It's probably going to require a work-around on the ubuntu end, You should really report it to the correct team and help them debug it.
<canthus13> brandan: There are a few others, too.  Sauerbraten will take quite a while. especially if the repos are still bogged down.
<sebsebseb> kit_: have you used Gentoo?
<Later> Alright, where do I report this to?
<Rabbitbunny> I actually can't remember how to report bugs...
<kit_> sebsebseb, IMHO it frees up space on my HD and the kernel will have fewer modules/drivers to search.. Why do you think it's pointless? Enlighten me.. :)
<shades_aus> Hi all. I was wondering how I upgrade to ext4?
<lstarnes> !bug | Rabbitbunny, Later
<ubottu> Rabbitbunny, Later: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  in terminal i can use  sudo!!!?!?!
<lstarnes> Guest96: I knowq
<lstarnes> *know
<lstarnes> Guest96: you told me this
<lstarnes> Guest96: and you did not get an error message from the sudo command that I told you to run earlier
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  sorry i though u mis it!
<sebsebseb> kit_: well it's Ubuntu,  what your wanting to do hardly anyone does that with Ubuntu,  with Gentoo on the other hand oh yes stuff like that some people might do
<Guest96> no
<khunter619> Gika: did it install properly: http://paste.ubuntu.com/285078/ ?
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  no
<lstarnes> Guest96: I usually see things even if I don't respond
<sebsebseb> kit_: only mentionting Gentoo since  maco 's pm by the way
<Later> Alright I will report it, I highly doubt it be on there priority list though ha.
<brandan> there is amsn for MSN, is there any Yahoo like clone for Ubuntu ?
<khunter619> lots of errors!
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  i use to get sounds but my ubuntu crash and now nothing
<maco> kit_: well as far as hard drive space...if your hard drive is > 2gb, i dont think youve much to worry about there ;) but yeah, having fewer things as modules makes faster boot and fewer built in makes smaller memory footprint (though if you have over 64mb of ram...) so...
<jplbulls> hello, my mouse stopped working recently, would someone help me debug it?
<smerz> brandan: pidgin is no good for you?
<Gika> khunter619: there is an easier way i think. building from source is complicated if you're new to linux. you could try downloading the windows driver, installing the package ndiswrapper (sudo apt-get install ndisgtk), running it (it's in system>administration>windows wireless drivers) and selecting the windows driver
<lstarnes> Guest96: I'm not sure how to fix it
<brandan> smerz yeah pidgin is okay but I wanted to use Audibles and stuff
<brandan> smerz found on yahoo messenger
<brandan> and video sync
<ooypp> can i mount /dev/sda7 to /tmp?
<khunter619> Gika: so the instal failed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/285078/
<lstarnes> ooypp: what do you use /dev/sda7 for?
<Gnea> jplbulls: what's wrong with it?
<canthus13> brandan: gyachi. There's a jaunty package on launchpad.
<brandan> smerz how can I tell if my pidgin is the latest version ?
<smerz> brandan: adio/video and instant messaging is tricky. you may wanna google for it. I have no recommendations :(
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  it not the first time it happen i have to format and reinstall ubuntu to get sounds back
<Gika> yes khunter619 the building failed (i can't tell you why, there's something wrong with the compiler). try doing like i told you above
<lstarnes> Guest96: you most likely don't have to reinstakk
<jplbulls> Gnea: it shows some errors upon bootup, and as soon as the linux kernel kicks in the light on the mouse goes off
<canthus13> brandan: Gyachi supports yahoo video, picture sharing, and a few others.
<smerz> brandan: help->about gives you version number. google for pidgin to check what is the latest version
<ectropy> Hi, all - when running update-manager -d and electing to upgrade to 9.10, the following happens (see the first post of the thread). My post within the thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8048692&postcount=4
<Gnea> jplbulls: what kind of mouse is it, exactly?
<ooypp> lstarnes: i want /tmp in a separate partition
<AdamB> Sorry to ask again but can anyone help me force a resolution which is not showing up on the display settings?
<kit_> sebsebseb, okay thanks.. yes I've heard about Gentoo, but Ubuntu is the first Linux distro I have immersed myself in. So if want to take it apart and break, I'd rather do it with something the works well "out-of-the-box" :)
<jplbulls> Gnea: when i replug it the light flashes like its failing to get recognized?
<Later> Thanks for the effort guys, see you around =).
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  nobody know how to get it back
<brandan> smerz im on 2.5.5 Pidgin
<Rabbitbunny> lstarnes: If he's got intel onboard sound, rebooting fixes it for me, been a problem since 6.06. No resolution.
<lstarnes> Guest96: try this: go to System > Preferences > Sound and select PulseAudio Sound Server in all of the droboxes except the last one
<Eioo> ubuntu beta amd64 will not install nor load the live cd in my pic
<Gnea> jplbulls: well, that doesn't answer my question.
<Eioo> *pc.
<kit_> maco, thanks for the info.. Well, I'm a tweakgeek :) Same as with nLite for an XP install
<Eioo> :o(
<majnoon> ok i have quiz :) (1 question) which one of these are NOT a compression protocol ?? bz2 zip rar tgz zip 7z tar
<infested999> is it ok to ask questions about linux mint in ehre >.>
<maco> kit_: i think some day you will like gentoo ;) its a performance-hunter's dream
<canthus13> brandan: https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<jplbulls> Gnea: it doesn't work, at all...
<infested999> i forgot wheat the serveris for htat
<Gnea> jplbulls: then throw it away and get a new one.
<smerz> brandan: 2.6.2 is latest. to get is check http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<jplbulls> Gnea: any mouse i've tried doesn't work.
<DigitalKiwi> majnoon: >.>
<lstarnes> majnoon: I would say tar, but this really isn't a trivia/quiz channel
<jplbulls> Gnea: they work on my windows laptop
<infested999> i guess its kinda the same thign as in here
<DigitalKiwi> it is tar btw
<majnoon> just checking it IS tar :)
<infested999> ill sjtu ask
<Gnea> jplbulls: can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<kit_> maco, sure... thanks for the tip. I'll try that some time :)
<brandan> can I just pick Pidgin in Synaptic and make it upgrade my current one also?
<jplbulls> i can try with my keyboard
<Eioo> how do I disable the crypto disks module on ubuntu beta startup? I have no crypto disks and it halts the system!
<Gnea> !pastebinit | jplbulls
<ubottu> jplbulls: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<smerz> jplbulls: stuipid comment here. did you boot with those mice? (you may have to boot with the mouse plugged in if its a ps/2 mouse)
<ooypp> i only have two partition / and  swap, but now i want /tmp in a separate partion how can i do?
<lstarnes> ooypp: you generally do not need /tmp separater
<Eioo> ooypp: use fdisk
<lstarnes> *separate
<Guest15155> I've just wgeted a .deb file over ssh, how can I install it from terminal?
<lstarnes> ooypp: it almost always gets emptied when you reboot
<lstarnes> Guest96: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<AdamB> can anyone help me force a resolution which is not showing up on the display settings?
<Guest15155> ty
<ring0> what do i need pulseaudio for? could i just remove pulse and let everything be handled by alsa?
<khunter619> what does the command sudo do?
<Gnea> !sudo | khunter619
<ubottu> khunter619: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lstarnes> khunter619: it runs programs with root/admin powers
<infested999> i jsut installd linux mint 7. and my grafics card is the ATI RADEON X850XT PE and it has horrible support! at firs tit did work correctly, and then i installed envy and installed the drivers. now when i start up it shows the OS loading screen, then it skrews up ad just shows it 1/4th as big and it shows it twice on the screen. and then freezes up adn doesnt start up. the only way that i am able ot type this is by goign into sfe mode na
<DigitalKiwi> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<canthus13> ring0: You can... and it will work, but you'll lose audio on odd occasions.
<khunter619> thanks lstarnes
<canthus13> ring0: I usually just kill pulseaudio when I need to.
<Gnea> infested999: I'm sorry, but we don't support linux mint here in the Ubuntu Support channel. You'll need to join the Linux Mint support channel.
<Guest96> <lstarnes>  sudo dpkg -i filename.deb i got a erroe
<ring0> canthus13, odd occasions like?
<Ubee> Does anyone know how I get to the Ubuntu channel for the State of Massachussettes?
<jplbulls> Gnea: http://www.pastebin.com/f32582376
<lstarnes> Guest96: sorry, that was for Guest15155
<canthus13> ring0: A couple of programs I run with wine don't like PA.
<ectropy> khunter619: It's like getting God to command your computer when your computer is all: Who the &(*& are you to tell me what to do?
<jrib> Ubee: /join #ubuntu-us-ma
<infested999> awit, i think i just thought of something, but i haev to leave ric to do it... so... bye
<xod> how do i run fsck on my machine, that is booted? its saying that it could damage mounted file systems
<canthus13> ring0: So I killall pulseaudio and then restart it when I'm done.
<ring0> canthus13, ok, that's what i experienced too
<Gnea> jplbulls: Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted
<canthus13> ring0: But I found another solution a while back.
<ectropy> khunter619: http://xkcd.com/149/
<lstarnes> xod: it is safer to run it in recovery mode
<arand> xod: Do you want to schedule it to run on boot?
<smerz`away> xod: either schedule a fsck for next reboot or boot a live cd to do it. don't ask me how to schedule it. can't recall ;-D
<jplbulls> Gnea: which means what?
<canthus13> ring0: You can set wine to use Esound Driver and the problems go away.
<Guest96> <lstarnes> im rebooting to see if it back
<shakaran> how to install pygtk 2.16 on ubuntu Jaunty? I only have pygtk 2.14 and I dont wanna update to karmic.
<ring0> canthus13, ok, i'll try that next time
<Gnea> jplbulls: that's what the website said. did you type the url correctly?
<ooypp> yee , now i have a now partition /dev/sda7, i try mount it on /tmp( in /etc/fstab file add " /dev/sda7	/tmp		ext3	relatime	0	0")
<ooypp> then reboot but i don't work
<canthus13> ring0: Or at least, it worked in my case. :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<AdamB> what is the xrandr command to change resolution?
<ring0> canthus13, what's pulse for anyway? just mixing?
<khunter619> ectropy: lol
<ShapeShifter499> can I install shockwave player for windows through wine(windows compatability layer) than somehow make it work for the firefox installed on my ubuntu system?
<arand> !fsck | xod:
<ubottu> xod:: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<canthus13> ring0: It's a unified API for audio.
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: you will need to install it in firefox in wine, not the linux firefox
<jplbulls> http://www.pastebin.com/f3aleaabd
<jplbulls> Gnea
<Gnea> jplbulls: http://pastebin.com/f32582376  is that it?
<Gnea> okay
<ShapeShifter499> why couldn't work?
<khunter619> Gika: so now I have installed the driver like you said
<ring0> canthus13, aplication interface i see
<Gika> does it work khunter619?
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: windows uses separate APIs and binary formats
<khunter619> now how do I tell Ubuntu that the driver is wrong
<Gnea> jplbulls: nope, that's not it either
<ShapeShifter499> oh.....
<ring0> canthus13, thanks
<lstarnes> ShapeShifter499: windows PE is not compatible with *nix ELF
<khunter619> cuz Ubuntu has given me a different RTL driver
<canthus13> ring0: No problem.
<khunter619> is there a way I can uninstall it from Ubuntu?
<canthus13> khunter619: Blacklist it, maybe?
<shakaran> how to install pygtk 2.16 on ubuntu Jaunty? I only have pygtk 2.14 and I dont wanna update to karmic.
<jplbulls> Gnea: hmmm thats what the command outputs
<ShapeShifter499> they should have a addon for linux or ubuntu firefox to be able to use windows firefox plugins
<khunter619> how do I Blacklist it?
<jplbulls> dmesg | pastebinit
<lstarnes> shakaran: do you absolutely need 2.16?
<xod> thanks guys!
<AdamB> please anyone just need a little help trying to add a resolution that's not being detected
<canthus13> khunter619: That I'm not sure. I've just seen references to it on the forums.
<ShapeShifter499> is there a project for it?
<Gnea> jplbulls: you have to re-type the URL precisely, can't miss a character
<shakaran> yeah, I make a program for karmic, but my users use Jaunty and they cant install my program
<canthus13> AdamB: Have you tried in #xorg?
<DaZ> AdamB: nvidia maybe? ;f
<arand> AdamB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution any good?
<AdamB> canthus13: thanks I'll try that
<AdamB> Using a radeon 9700
<AdamB> open source drivers
<lstarnes> shakaran: see if you can make the program compatible with 2.14
<khunter619> Ubuntu thinks I have Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<jplbulls> http://www.pastebin.com/fe13f6e0
<DaZ> then you have to do it manually;f
<jplbulls> I'm positive thats what it says.
<khunter619> whereas I have RTL8187
<AdamB> I've tried adding the mode under subsection display in xorg.conf but it didn't show up
<oorah> is ubuntu netbook remix really faster?
<shakaran> lstarnes: I cant, it use a new fuction for display a icon buttons that it dont enable on 2.14
<AdamB> Daz: any website with information on how to do that?
<shakaran> I try this crazy stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/285086/ but it broke all system with conflicts
<AdamB> I know the modes are supported by the hardware
<khunter619> installing the package ndiswrapper (sudo apt-get install ndisgtk), running it (it's in system>administration>windows wireless drivers) and
<DaZ> AdamB: i had problem like that few days ago
<jplbulls> Gnea: hold on one second
<khunter619> so now I have installed RTL8187 for Windows
<DaZ> AdamB: it's related to modeline or horizsync/vertrefresh ;f
<DaZ> at least mine was
<khunter619> Detecting your network controller(s):  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)  Is this correct?
<AdamB> Daz: I tried using the xrandr command
<khunter619> NO
<DaZ> paste some logs
<khunter619> WHat do I do?
<AdamB> xrandr newmode "1280x720" "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<shakaran> then, it is imposible install pygtk 2.16 on Jaunty?
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Gnea> jplbulls: no problem
<AdamB> followed by xrandr --addmode VGA-0 1280x720
<brandan> Getting new Pidgin, and gonna let some games download while I go to bed ;) Thank u all for always being so helpful! Take care all, bye for now! :)
<AdamB> which gives me "xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x720""
<lstarnes> shakaran: you shouldn't be using packages that haven't been made for jaunty on jaunty
<Gnea> jplbulls: does this look like part of it? [   40.016046] usb 2-1: device descriptor read/64, error -62
<DaZ> 1280x720_60.00 maybe? :f
<DaZ> nevermind
<AdamB> yeah same error
<chris_> Hi all, I have been trying to get the remix to work on various flash drives with the same error in 1 Files. pls help thanks
<shakaran> lstarnes: umn :( a lack of compatibility
<chris_> since it came out
<AdamB> DaZ:when I run the --newmode command it displays the xrandr help so I'm thinking that command might be incorrect.. can you see anything wrong?
<AdamB> xrandr newmode 1280x720 "1280x720_60.00"   74.50  1280 1344 1472 1664  720 723 728 748 -hsync +vsync
<ectropy> An update to my upgrade predicament: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8048795&postcount=5
<AdamB> I tried without the first 1280x720 as well
<shakaran> there any channel for pygtk?
<lstarnes> shakaran: there is #python for python in general
<shakaran> lstarnes: thanks I will try there
<darksmac> yay
<jplbulls> Gnea: http://www.pastbin.com/m6406d6aa
<thorrr> Hello, can anyone tell me the best flash player for ubuntu 9.04?
<thorrr> 64 bits
<lstarnes> thorrr: the official flash plugin from adobe
<ooypp> after i add one line(/dev/sda7	/tmp		ext3	relatime	0	0) in /etc/fstab. then i can't login by GUI.
<AdamB> Are there any issues with full screen flash video?
<charles__> .
<Gnea> jplbulls: nope.
<lstarnes> thorrr: either using the native 64 bit version, or using the 32 bit version through nspluginwrapper
<od3n> anyone tell me how to go about instaling this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<thorrr> ok, cause I have 3 options when it prompts me to install flash
<ooypp> anyone can tell my why?
<llua> od3n,  stop xserver then run it
<jplbulls> Gnea: Please God, Work:http://pastebin.com/m6406d6aa
<od3n> how do I do that
<lstarnes> ooypp: /tmp may need to be on the same partition as /
<Gnea> jplbulls: try this:   dmesg | pastebinit > file.txt    then in irc: /exec cat file.txt
<llua> od3n,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<maco> lstarnes: doesnt need to
<scatterp> any one know a url where i can host a tar.gz and then wget it for free ?
<ooypp> od3n : in single mode run the script
<Guest78459> lstarnes im back with no sounds (User Privileges / Use audio devices is check but stil no sounds)
<Exodus|Away> the /tmp partition doesn't need to be the same as /
<lstarnes> ooypp: there could be a mount permission error
<Gnea> jplbulls: okay - got it that time!!
<ooypp> thanks lstrnes
<jplbulls> Gnea: HELL YA!
<Exodus> ooypp, make sure it's the right partition you're mounting. Make sure it's mounting correctly.
<lstarnes> Guest78459: did you try the solution that I recommended?
<foey> I have ubuntu-server and normally use ssh to connect to gain access to the console. However I want to be able to access it at work, I`ve port forwarded port 22 to my linux box but keep getting connection refused? I works perfectly when I connect localy.
<wrapster> gyus i just built a few new driver pkgs.... after dpkg -i it asks me to reboot... but how do i verify after a reboot that the driver has been installed?
<Guest78459> lstarnes remind me please but all the test u send me did not work
<wrapster> in which file should i be looking fo rit?
<Gnea> jplbulls: okay, I see a bunch of usb errors - do you have any other usb devices?
<bastid_raZor> foey: some ISP's block 22.. try using a non standard port.. like 2222
<lstarnes> Guest78459: go to System > Preferences > Sound and select PulseAudio Sound Server in all of the droboxes except the last one
<foey> bastid_raZor : Ok, I hoping to change isp soon. How can I change the listening ssh port via the terminal?
<root> Hi, my Xubuntu is broken... can you guys help me?
<jplbulls> Gnea: no, that might have been when i tried replugging it
<edbian> root: You're gonna have to be more specific than that!
<axle> hey, what can i use to format partitions in ubuntu, ntfs
<Gnea> jplbulls: are you plugging the mouse directly into the computer or into a usb hub?
<kermit> i somehow disabled my rootwin, or maybe compiz broke it.. nothing like mplayer or screen savers i tell to run in the root window show up
<jplbulls> Gnea: directly
<jplbulls> Gnea: two mouses have the exact same problem
<bastid_raZor> foey: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add Port 2222 below Port 22. it is near the top of the file. you'll see it
<mercutio22> hi, how do I change my login screen appearance?
<foey> bastid_raZor : Great help, thanks mate. ill try that.
<kermit> how do i disable the background image?
<dsnyders> HI all!   How do I re-run a file in /etc/event.d without rebooting the whole system?
<Guest78459> lstarnes enable network access .... yep it check! still nosounds
<lstarnes> Guest78459: I did not mean "enable network access"
<bastid_raZor> foey: you'll need to restart ssh before it will start listening on port 2222
<Gnea> jplbulls: perhaps the system is not routing IRQs correctly. There's a way to test it.
<jplbulls> Gnea: ok, im all ears
<Gnea> jplbulls: are you familiar with changing the boot loader options?
<Guest78459> lstarnes PulseAudio Sound Server i don't have this option
<lstarnes> Guest78459: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<lstarnes> Guest78459: try changing them all to ALSA
<Guest78459> lstarnes 9.04
<foey> bastid_raZor : Ok added 2222. Whats the command for restarting the ssh server? sorry to ask :s
<khronics> I have just completed all the steps on this tutorial successfully, but when I boot i get stuck at a prompt (initramfs)         is there anyone here that may shine some light?
<edbian> foey: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<Gnea> jplbulls: basically what you'll need to do is edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file, find the first kernel entry, then add to the end of the 'kernel' line the following:  pci=routeirq
<jplbulls> Gnea: slightly /boot/grub.conf?
<foey> edbain : thanks.
<khronics> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive
<ooypp> mercutio:system>Administration>Login Window Preferences
<bastid_raZor> foey: how are connecting from work? PuTTY or ssh ?
<Guest78459> lstarnes i changed them in sounds preferences to alsa
<foey> bastid_raZor : PuTTy
<bastid_raZor> foey: okay, just specify the port change and you're all set.
<herlimenezes1> hi,
<herlimenezes1> does anybody know it is there some videochat application running on ubuntu?
<herlimenezes1> *If is there
<jplbulls> Gnea: restarting... thanks be right back
<Gnea> jplbulls: k
<shades_aus> <herlimenezes1> I use either kopete which does Yahoo, MSN and others or Skype
<Guest78459> lstarnes don't know if this help but it look like my sounds card it turn off and my pc speaker is on
<foey> bastid_raZor : Still the same, I restarted ssh however I`ve got two windows open, locally and it didnt kick me out
<shades_aus> has anyone had any luck installing the ext4 file system?
<bastid_raZor> foey: 2222 will need to be forwarded in the router
<herlimenezes1> shades_aus: ok, thanks, but the trouble is that with kopete, I can get audio channel, just video.
<khronics> Anyone able to help me with initramfs?        Attempting to complete a usb hard drive live install via http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive   anyone??
<herlimenezes1> *I can't get
<foey> bastid_raZor : I`ve just done that its forwarded to 10.0.0.2 (my linux box)
<shades_aus> <herlimenezes1> Have you tried the latest version from Synaptic?
<disappearedng> I am seeing this: W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<herlimenezes1> no,I didn't, is there any changes?
<shades_aus> <herlimenezes1> Otherwise, go to the Skype website and d/l and try that
<rubik_> Hello, i'm looking for some advise on how to upgrade Evolution to 2.27/28 ? Recent patches of ubuntu have broken Evolution (2.26) syncing with Google contact/calender. Doesn't seem to be much info on how to fix/upgrade evolution on the net. Bug report says "This has been fixed in Karmac with version 2.27". What about us in jaunty ??
<lstarnes> disappearedng: you will need to install that key into apt's keyring
<herlimenezes1> shades_aus: ok, thanks, I will try.
<dsnyders> HI all!   Can I re-run a file in /etc/event.d without rebooting the whole system?
<disappearedng> Istames: can i do it over the command line?
<lstarnes> disappearedng: wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<shades_aus> <herlimenezes1> I have un-installed kopete from Gnome and installed Kopete from Synaptic and it fixed my audio troubles.
<edbian> rubik_: They probably don't plan on fixing it for jaunty because karmic comes out later this month.  (I'm not sure about this though, just speculation)
<disappearedng> I already did that
<foey> bastid_raZor : Ok, i just tried connecting ot 2222 locally and it worked, but prompted me about a key which I said ok to. Could that be the problem as it remote?!
<herlimenezes1> ok, I will do it
<herlimenezes1> thanks a lot
<herlimenezes1> gtg now.
<rubik_> edbian : so does this mean i'm screwed ? This is my work laptop !
<shades_aus> <herlimenezes1> np
<disappearedng> Still persists istames
<khronics> anyone familiar with initramfs
<Guest78459> Need Help!! lost Sounds can't get it back on !!!!!!
<Gnea> !sound | Guest78459
<ubottu> Guest78459: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rubik_> how do i at least remove the updates that broke it ? It was just broken last week
<master_> #ubuntu-uk
<IC3> hi
<master_> Hi all any help available?
<ryguy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> !helpme | master_
<ubottu> master_: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<john> Gnea: same issue
<master_> i need some help with my ip adress
<Gnea> john: weird... is it a laptop?
<Guest49728> no, it just started happening too
<Gnea> Guest49728: did you build it or did you get the computer pre-built? does it have a make/model?
<ooypp> how to install Ncurses library from scourse?
<khronics> anyone familiar with a initramfs  prompt?
<Gnea> !anyone | khronics
<ubottu> khronics: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Curly_Q> Master, your IP address is: 69.197.144.78
<bastid_raZor> foey: in PuTTY you changed the port to 2222?
<master_> anyone able to assist me with a change of my ip as i think i am being watched
<foey> bastid_raZor : yeh, changed that too.
<khronics> Attempting to complete a usb hard drive live install via http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive
<master_> hi curly that isnt what im told this side
<Guest49728> Gnea: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=ggb&q=device+descriptor+read%2F64%2C+error+-62&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g-m2
<PCTeacher012> How do i install the XFCE Windows Manager?
<khronics> booting stuck @ initramfs>
<Gnea> !usb | khronics
<ubottu> khronics: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest49728> Does anyone have any advice regardeing that last google search?
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: it's a whole desktop environment, not just a window manager (not windows manager)
<khronics> ubottu that totally does not help me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<switchgirlEEE> !help switchgirlEEE
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PCTeacher012> yai i messed up on typing. Okay. How do i install KDE? I like it better than Gnome :P
<Mike_lifeguard> When I log into a terminal or ssh in, I get a standard message - how can I configure that?
<wrapster> can anyone answer my question pls
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<PCTeacher012> Without installing Kubuntu
<switchgirlEEE> !help | switchgirlEEE
<ubottu> switchgirlEEE, please see my private message
<PCTeacher012> lol, id rather have KDE than XFCE :P
<ooypp> how to install Ncurses library from scourse?
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gnea> Guest49728: try:  sudo rmmod ehci-hcd
<Guest49728> Gnea: is that mea
<bastid_raZor> foey: unsure from there .. souunds like all has been set correctly.
<Gnea> jplbulls: yeah
<master_> im told my ip is 86.3.118.44 and my connections are different 192.168.1.4
<jplbulls> its not loaded
<PCTeacher012> lstarnes: Did not work, keeps giving me random dependencies (Kubuntu-desktop)
<Gnea> master_: you're behind a router
<foey> bastid_raZor : yeh, ok, thanks for your help.
<Gnea> jplbulls: according to dmesg, it was
<scatterp> any one know a url where i can host a tar.gz and then wget it for free ?
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: /etc/motd and /etc/motd.tail are the two files you need to look in to. to have a persistant change look in to disabling update-motd --disable
<lstarnes> PCTeacher012: random dependencies?
<bastid_raZor> foey: good luck.
<master_> Hi gnea i cant connect to my site but can connect to the internet?
<webbb82> why doesnt xchat save my nickname and the fav rooms i go in
<Curly_Q> Master  192.168.1.4 is not your IP address.
<courpse> Well it is his LAN IP Address, not his WAN IP Address.
<PCTeacher012> lstarnes: Like:  kubuntu-desktop: Depends: kdebase-workspace-bin but it is not going to be installed. But when i install the dependency, it gives another, it is never ending haha
<Curly_Q> You are either behind a router or firewall or both.
<jplbulls> Gnea: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/88530
<Omlette> webbb82: XChat > Network List
<master_> can you help
<Wikidude> WhAT is the name of the linux kernel package
<jplbulls> Gnea: i can't read is it as I can't seem to scroll without a keyboard, care to decode for me?
<master_> as i need to connect to my site for some changes but it wont let me
<Curly_Q> What do you want to know Master?
<PCTeacher012> imma just install though Synapic package manager
<master_> i have a meeting monday with ibm etc
<lstarnes> Wikidude: linux-image-generic
<master_> i have ip adress 192.168.1.4 , default is 192.168.1.1 as is the primary...i do a search on my ip and it is 86.3.118.44 and you are saying its different?
<Curly_Q> 192.168.0.1 or any number like that that starts with 192.168 is a DHCP which is given by a local router, etc.
<edbian> master_:  You need to do some research on network IP address dude
<master_> can you see www.linuxossolutions.com?
<edbian> master_: Yes I can
<webbb821> ha this is kinda cool never used pidgin for irc chat
<EricTheHax> maaaaaan ##security's dead
<Fraxtil> What's the command to open the system monitor? I can't use my mouse or the Gnome panels.
<switchgirlEEE> ~_^
<switchgirlEEE> oh rly
<WRdHat> DKcross tas ahi??
<edbian> Fraxtil: "gnome-system-monitor"
<Fraxtil> edbian: thanks
<master_> edbian: okay great thats my site I am creating...but i cant acesss the page and its frustrating me,,,would you know why
<WRdHat> mira q no m deja kmbiarle el nombre
<edbian> master_ Is the page on this computer?
<Fraxtil> Yay, everything's back to normal
<switchgirlEEE> Fraxtil: or free -m && top
<jplbulls> Could someone help me get my mouse working?
<master_> edbian:?
<jonrafkind> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my joystick? when I plug the joystick in the OS beeps, and I can see some kernel registration stuff in dmesg, but there is no js* device in /dev/input
<edbian> master_: Are you trying to build this web page?  Is this web page on a server?
<Gnea> jplbulls: looking at the current kernel configuration... can't seem to find the host module anywhere...
<Fraxtil> switchgirlEEE: but I needed to kill a process, I don't think that would've worked quite as well
<master_> edbian: it is
<edbian> master_: Does www.linuxossolutions.com not work for you?
<Curly_Q> Master there is a huge difference between INFRA-NET and INTER-NET. You can use 192.168.0.1 or 1.0 on any INFRA-NET and it will work if you set up your server to work that way.
<jplbulls> Gnea: is that bad?
<Acer_38> #Recife
<master_> edbian: no it doesnt
<dsnyders> HI all!   Can I re-run a file in /etc/event.d without rebooting the whole system?
<Gnea> jplbulls: I'm not sure. it looks like some changes have occurred.
<jplbulls> Gnea: oh damn, how can i revert
<edbian> master_: What if you put this into your browser address bar: "85.13.244.140"  ?
<edbian> master_:What are you trying to do at this website?
<Curly_Q> Any number that has: 192.168 cannot be used over the Internet. It is impossible.
<master_> edbian: its my site that I am creating currently a give back to this world
<master_> edbain: nothing happens in my search
<Gnea> jplbulls: there may be another solution
<edbian> master_: Nothing happens?  Where is the server that serves this website?
<edbian> master_: Can you ping the site?
<master_> edbian: the server is hosted
<edbian> master_: Can you ping 85.13.244.140?
<optimizer> anyone have good documentation on how to securely setup a moinmoin server on ubuntu?
<edbian> master_: The server is hosted?  What does that mean?
<master_> edbian: i tried and got some crazy response i will try again
<Mike_lifeguard> bastid_raZor: thanks, I would like to have it update, so I guess I'm simply editing motd.tail
<B3ns4ws0m3> hello. does anyone have knowledge of setting up pptpd (a vpn) in ubuntu? i have it setup according to a tutorial and all the stuff forwarded but it wont work. i cant even connect to it from the internal network :(
<Curly_Q> C:\Documents and Settings\NonAdmin1>ping 85.13.244.140
<Curly_Q> Pinging 85.13.244.140 with 32 bytes of data:
<Curly_Q> Reply from 85.13.244.140: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=51
<Curly_Q> Reply from 85.13.244.140: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=51
<Curly_Q> Reply from 85.13.244.140: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
<Curly_Q> Reply from 85.13.244.140: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=51
<bastid_raZor> Mike_lifeguard: yes.
<FloodBot3> Curly_Q: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<master_> edbian: no response from my side when I ping
<edbian> master_: I have no idea why you cannot ping your own website.  I can and apparently so can Curly_Q
<ben_> why would Rhythmbox not read mp3's
<ben_> will*
<master_> exactly: this is why its frustrating me I feel as if something is interupting me
<adi_> talk with my friend
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: do you have the codecs installed?
<master_> I have typed 85.13.244.140 and it tells me idle?
<Curly_Q> Master your server works.
<PCTeacher012> i?s pekwm good
<jplbulls> Gnea: i have an idea
<PCTeacher012> nevermind
<Curly_Q> Master do this:    http://85.13.244.140/      In your web browser.
<jplbulls> Gnea: http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg17583.html
<smil3y> master_>  works fine here, i get a cpanel holding page
<PCTeacher012> it just looks ugle -_- what is the best looking Window manager?
<ben_> im pretty positive i do because they will play with VLC =\
<PCTeacher012> I'm on Gnome's default right now
<sattam> hi , is ubuntu still dosen't give back to  debian ?
<abhilashm86> is it possible to connect my friends computer using ssh? he gave his username and password to try, i did this on terminal, ssh -b 192.168.1.2 0l rahul, but i can't login even with correct password , help please
<Gnea> jplbulls: well, I just confirmed it, they stopped building usb as modules and have started building it directly into the kernel
<master_> Curly that is great to no...but how do i get to connect i cant through my browsers or my emails etc?
<Curly_Q> Permissions Master and PORT BLOCKS.
<jplbulls> Gnea: meaning?? did you check out the last link?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  do you have a user account? or are you using his?
<abhilashm86> can anyone give a tutorial to use ssh in remote logins? i searched and found some scripts, so
<Gnea> jplbulls: the problem isn't with the load order, since they're built into the kernel now. the solution is to find a way to tell the kernel to prefer one host type over the other - or to disable ehci and only use ohci
<Anub|s> hi all, I've been having some trouble with ubuntu ibex, my screen keeps going black and I am in windows right now and was wondering if I should write anything down before I enter back into ubuntu
<abhilashm86> smil3y: who's user account?
<Biovore> abhilashm86: in a shell/console     ssh username@remoteIP
<Gnea> jplbulls: yeah
<master_> All: when i do a traceroute i get stacks of ip adresses
<abhilashm86> smil3y: i'm using his user account.........
<Gnea> jplbulls: but I also looked at the current and previous kernel configs in my /boot
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  ssh username@ipaddress  no need for the b
<jplbulls> Gnea: alright, any idea how to disable one?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  then enter the password for the user account your trying to login as
<Gnea> jplbulls: not yet :/
<abhilashm86> smil3y:ok i'l try now and reply, should he enable remote login for this?
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: use my nickname when you answer my questions because otherwise i just won't notice your message... now just in case, open the terminal and type sudo apt-get install w32codecs if you're running a 32bit machine or w64codecs if you're running a 64bit machine
<switchgirlEEE> Fraxtil: true, I was assuming you wanted to see he numbers on your cpu or something
<Gnea> jplbulls: gonna see if the kernel team has a clue
<jplbulls> Gnea: no worries, i'm getting better using this keyboard thing
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: worst case scenario, it will tell you it's already installed :P
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  no need for remote login as far as i know as long as he has openssh running
<ben_> FiReSTaRT, i know its installed i installed it 6 months ago when i installed ubuntu
<Gnea> jplbulls: cool
<abhilashm86> smil3y: should i do this as root or normal user, the ssh should be run under root, which is good?
<hank1> i'm trying to find a modem that will work under jaunty.  i had a lucent installed with the dell drivers but it kept dropping the connection.   so now i'm using a lucent winmodem with agere chipset.  lspci finds it, under hardware drivers it says "Agere 164x dsp driver"  it's activated but not in use?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  dont ever do anythig as root
<master_> When i do a port scan on my site i get no reply can anyone help
<hank1> when I go to gnome ppp and try to dial it says cannot open modem /dev/modem: no such file or directory
<ben_> later
<abhilashm86> smil3y: ha ha, i've disabled my root account!! just asked, fine thanks:)
<hank1> how do i get /dev/modem to point to my modem?
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: ok, open synaptic and search for gstreamer.. that should allow you to play mp3's in rhythmbox (GIYF) :)
<ben_> its installed also
<ben_> ROFL
<gralco> help, I'm trying to build virtualbox-so 3.0.6 but its telling me I need to update kbuild but apt is telling me I'm on the latest build from the repos, what should I do?
<jplbulls> Gnea: be right back restarting
<master_> #ubuntu-uk
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3?
<master_> hi guys how do i connect to uk chat? or can some one assist me?
<scunizi>  gralco are you on kde?
<lstarnes> master_: /join #ubuntu-uk
<lstarnes> master_: this channel is the primary support channel for ubuntu
<gralco> scunizi no, should I be?
<ben_> idk what version but i know its installed i remember doing it and have updated it since i installed it
<scunizi> gralco: no.. try installing build-essential.. that should do it.
<Bruc> hey all
<Anub|s> my hp2159m monitor displays 1920 X 1080 in Vista ok, but in ubuntu it seems to eventually degrade to a screen of black with a few multicolored lines streaking it
<master_> lstarnes: hi I am having issues with my port and ping of my site maybe you could assist?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: how to check what all ports are open? should i use nmap? i know to check my ports, how to do others?
<gralco> scunizi good idea I didnt think of that, thanks, I'm sure it'll work
<FiReSTaRT> ben_: just out of morbid curiosity install the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 package
<lstarnes> master_: I am seeing everything that you send here, you do not need to repeat
<lstarnes> master_: I'm sorry but I do not know how to help with your problem
<ben_> i think im switching to archlinux <_< there shit works
<Bruc> hey all
<Bruc> wsup
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  yours? or someone else?
<ben_> later
<lstarnes> master_: the only thing I can think of is contacting the admins of the site's host
<PCTeacher012> What is the best looking window manager, in your opinion?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: someone else.........
<PCTeacher012> Tried fluxbox, dont like it
<PCTeacher012> and E16 keeps screwing up, so that is out of the question :(
<Bruc> anyone like this operating system
<PCTeacher012> I'm trying XFCE right now
<Gnea> !poll | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PCTeacher012> And  i love ubuntu'
<Anub|s> bruc, I used to, lol
<master_> lstarnes: its seems everyone else can oing my site see it on google etc...but something is restricting me?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  if you want a gui try zenmap, its nice
<Bruc> is it good
<PCTeacher012> #ubuntu-bots
<abhilashm86> simil3y: ip adress 192.168.1.2
<lstarnes> master_: what is the site's IP?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: any command line tools>?
<Bruc> is it better then Windows.
<master_> 85.13.244.140
<dsnyders> Anyone familiar with upstart?
<Gnea> PCTeacher012: E16 is usually okay, but E17 is a massive improvement - I like it, but I can also get by with gnome, kde, xfce or openbox if I have to
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  thats not someone else, thats an internal address..... and nmap is for command line use
<lstarnes> master_: I can access it
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  zenmap is the gui
<lstarnes> master_: I suspect a firewall issue
<lstarnes> \/22
<lstarnes> oops.
<PCTeacher012> Gnea: I cant find out how to install E17 lol
<abhilashm86> smil3y: hmm its internal, but with login name and paswrd, still its good for ssh right??
<Bruc> what do use now Anub
<master_> lstarnes: I dont know what to do I am going to a meeting on monday for linux in london and want to talk to IBM...etc about my site ..would you know what i could do ...i run a port scan and nothing happens?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  you can do a scan of anything, anywhere
<gralco> scunizi: build-essential is installed but its still telling me the same thing
<lstarnes> master_: it's likely a firewall issue on your system, not the server
<abhilashm86> smil3y: thanks a lot for the info!!, i'l try and be back
<lstarnes> master_: or the server might be firewalling your IP from connecting
<master_> lstarnes: i just did a new install of ubuntu as I thought that would help...but nothing
<smil3y> master_>  sounds like you have dns or firewall  problems maybe?
<scunizi> gralco: what's it actually saying
<master_> dns problems possibly? what would I need to do
<gralco> scunizi: after I run kmk all
<gralco> /home/eric/Desktop/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE
<gralco> oops
<gralco> it says
<gralco> Config.kmk:128: *** You must update kBuild! KMK_REVISION=1777 KBUILD_KMK_REVISION=1779 KBUILD_PATH=/usr/share/kBuild.  Stop.
<GamingX> Hey, I just finished installing Ubuntu server, and I am a newbie at it. How would I check what ethernet cards I've got installed ?
<FloodBot3> gralco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scunizi> gralco: are you building from source?
<scunizi> gralco: are you building from source?
<gralco> scunizi: yeah
<smil3y> master_>  how are you connected to the net? disable all firewalls, routers, etc, and connect directly to modem
<hank1> how do i find out where my modem is "mounted" ?  /dev/ttyS...  i ran scanModem and it doesn't say in there.  here is my ModemData.txt http://pastebin.ca/1591640
<smil3y> master_>  does it work from another ip address? local cafe? etc?
<master_> smily3y: connect to my modem? i dont have firewall installed unless ubuntu installs it okay ill try
<scunizi> gralco: there's no need to do that.. go to the vbox site and get the repo info for ubuntu and list it.. then just look in synaptic and install.. you can also just download the .deb for ubuntu .. works great for me.. :)
<master_> smily3y: it does
<smil3y> master_>  contact your isp, youve got dns issues then
<llua> gralco, eric is the best name :}
<gralco> llua, lol why's that
<buzzomatic> Hi everyone
<llua> gralco,  its my name >:}
<dsnyders> hank1, It looks like /dev/ttySL0
<master__> smily3: you there
<downstar1> anyone have HDA INTEL sound with driver ALC662
<llua> <gralco> /home/eric/Desktop/VirtualBox-3.0.6_OSE
<llua> :x
<gralco> scunizi: how do I add the ppa
<smil3y> master_>  yeah
<scunizi> gralco: it's not a ppa.. let me get the link for you.
<gralco> llua, haha yeah I pasted the wrong thing
<gralco> thanks scunizi
<master__> hi okay i have connected to my modem and now my ip is 86.18.251.25...but i cant port scan my site
<buzzomatic> I'm having some odd keyboard issues, while typing in gedit my keypresses often get ignored, or duplicated. For example, I'll press CTRL+Z to undo, and nothing will happen, so then I press backspace, and it suddenly deletes half of the line.
<hank1> dsnyders: when I put that into gnome ppp it says "-> Cannot open /dev/ttySL0: No such file or directory"
<master__> smily3: now i can ping it so would it be a dns problem?
<hank1> i've tried a few different modems and i've tried to remove the drivers the best i can
<scunizi> gralco: here's the download .deb link.. further down the page I believe are instruction for doing the repos if you want. http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<smil3y> master_>  can you browse  to it?
<master__> smily3: Ill try
<gralco> scunizi: I'm looking for the ose build
<dsnyders> hank1, try minicom.  Connect to each ttyS? in turn and type in ATI
<scunizi> gralco: why?  it doesn't have usb support
<master__> smily3; i can now
<abhilashm86> i can do nmap stealth scan for web servers like this-sudo nmap -sS abhilash.co.nr
<dsnyders> hank1, you may need to sudo.
<abhilashm86> but how to do on local hosts
<gralco> scunizi: that's fine
<scunizi> gralco: ose is already in the repos.. you should be able to find it in Synaptic Package Manager
<hank1> dsnyders installing minicom.  it says it's irq 11, doesn't that translate into ttySX ?
<gralco> scunizi: I know but not 3.0.6
<smil3y> master_>  what were you connected to before?  a router, then the modem?
<master__> www.linuxossolutions.com . opens through my modem
<dsnyders> hank1, irqs are dynamically assigned these days.
<abhilashm86> smil3y:i can do nmap stealth scan for web servers like this-sudo nmap -sS abhilash.co.nr, if i want to scan ports on 192.168.1.2 and login name is abcd, what are my options??
<gralco> scunizi: I found the ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/virtualbox/ubuntu/
<scunizi> gralco: will it really matter with the ose version?
<master__> smily3: i was wifi to virgin wirelss router connected to a modem
<horuxen> hey... i'm having issues with getting my wifi up and running on my desktop... neither the PCI card nor the USB "stick" are working with ndiswrapper...any ideas?
<gralco> scunizi: of course it does, its been update, >=3.0.0 is amazing
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  that sounds like a router ip, you dont need to login to do a port scan, not sure what your asking here
<gralco> scunizi: I'm still on interpid waiting for karmic
<webbb821> i need a hand getdeb wont install a file so i need to install a deb file threw the terminal  whats the command to install it from therminal
<lstarnes> webbb821: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<master__> smily3: router to modem
<webbb821> the file is in my downloads file
<scunizi> gralco: I'm on Hardy running the latest vbox but not ose.. I need usb occationally
<abhilashm86> smil3y: i want to scan a user on internet..........
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  thats not an internet address
<constantine> hi all, can someone help me with a display issue in ubuntu?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  thats a local network address, most likely a router
<webbb821> lstarnes:  do i need to cd into the directory
<shawn_> If Im looking for my Glest game folder where does it defaultly install if I did it from Add/Remove
<abhilashm86> smil3y: how? like that ip is same for most, i think NAT shares it.......
<lstarnes> webbb821: try sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<master__> any ideas what the problem is with my router?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  any ip that starts with 192.168 is a local network
<hank1> dsnyders:  found my answer, but the modem's not responding
<hank1> /dev/tty8
<hank1> minicom detected it
<Bruc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnjb8Hx76u8&NR=1
<abhilashm86> so u say, each has other ip address, like most webservers..........
<hank1> might be a bad modem though i bought a pile of them for cheap.  thanks for the help.  gonna try a few others
<dsnyders> hank1, is this an internal or external modem
<hank1> internal
<smil3y> abhilashm86> http://www.duxcw.com/faq/network/privip.htm  read it , know it
<dsnyders> hank1, before you shut down, dmesg|grep modem
<courpse> Each computer tha is connected to a router, or connects to the internet/network via a switch/hub/router has a local ip, they start in 192.168.* or 10.1.* most of the time.
<master__> smily3: was it my router?
<courpse> This is INTERNAL LAN IP.
<hank1> nothing shows up
<abhilashm86> smil3y: ok fine,but using this 192.168.1.2 and username, i did a remote login using vncserver, now seeing ssh, ok i'l read and get back!!
<dsnyders> hank1, what about lspci?
<webbb821> lstarnes: im getting a command not found
<hank1> 02:0a.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem
<courpse> abhilashm86, I suggest you go learn some basics of networking.
<lstarnes> webbb821: check spelling
<hank1> it says the driver is activated but not in use
<hank1> not there.. but in the hardware drivers
<hank1> so it sees it, just not communicating
<dsnyders> hank1, Winmodem?  I don't know if they ever got those fixed.
<abhilashm86> smil3y: ifconfig returns a ip address, that is local machine's right
<smil3y> master_>  sounds like maybe the gateway address isnt what your isp is? you using a proxy?
<abhilashm86> courpse: ifconfig returns a ip address, that is local machine's right
<webbb821> sudo dpkg-i /home/brian/Downloads/telepathy-butterfly_0.5.1-1_all.deb
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  thats your internal ip
<lstarnes> webbb821: no
<master__> hi smily3: that is the case with my gateway
<lstarnes> webbb821: you missed a space
<courpse> abhilashm86, ifconfig, returns your IP address, your default gateway, and your submask.
<hank1> i read in another forum some guy had this modem working in several flavors of linux that's why i went with it
<lstarnes> webbb821: dpkg -i, not dpkg-i
<hank1> but that was awhile ago
<smil3y> master_>  souds like it
<master__> how would i fix?
<hank1> this is frustrating because i'm setting this up for a friend and this is the last thing i need to get figured out before i give the system to him
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  google for "myip" to get your external i[p
<hank1> i should've worked on this first
<dsnyders> hank1, Okay, I personally lean towards external USRobotics myself.  I don't think I can help much.
<abhilashm86> courpse: ifconfig, yes and thats what i used all this time, http://www.whatismyip.com/ what is this? the router ip right??
<mdkess> Has anyone using Karmic had the problem that Gdk mouse motion events (ie. BUTTON1_MOTION_MASK) aren't registering?
<abhilashm86> smil3y:yes and thats what i used all this time, http://www.whatismyip.com/ what is this? the router ip right??
<hank1> dsnyders thanks anyway gonna try some others
<constantine> someone plz pm me re:ubuntu display problem
<smil3y> master_>  whats your gateway now ?   type route in a terminal and the last # will be your gateway
<thiagocrepaldi> which tools is used on ubuntu docuemntation ? (http://help.ubuntu.com)
<thiagocrepaldi> mediawiki ?
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  yeah thats your external ip
<dsnyders> HI all!   Can I re-run a file in /etc/event.d without rebooting the whole system?
<master__> gateway shows * smily3
<abhilashm86> smil3y: can i call that as router ip?? when i traced its location, it was router?
<optimizer> is there a good program to do "ftp diff" ? i.e. there is a FTP site I want to monitor, and I want to know when files on it changes
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  huh?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: but in command line we cannot get external ip??:))
<smil3y> master_>  what does last line say? after default
<smil3y> master_>  should be a number there
<abhilashm86> smil3y: ??? was that very bad i asked?
<shawn_> How can I get Glest to play in a window
<Prohibited> How do you get it so when you install Packages the files go onto my external hard drive?
<master__> smily3: its my log in again my default shows cpc2-hers3-0-0 etc
<Exodus> optimizer, ftp is the file transfer protocol, you can't really diff files on an ftp server, you should use version control, or hash your files and ssh access.
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  i just had no idea what you said, ask a question that is decipherable
<master__> smily3: 86.18.248.0     *               255.255.252.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<master__> default         cpc2-hers3-0-0- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<master__> sorry all
<abhilashm86> smil3y:that external ip, how to get via command line? any command
<smil3y> master__>  that ip address you just gave 86.18.248.0 should be your gateway on your router
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  no way
<gralco> scunizi: I think I got it
<scunizi> gralco: good
<master__> So i need to chnge my gateway to that ip once i connect again to my router?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: please see this thread in ubuntuforums, i asked there, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8030318#post8030318
<smil3y> master__>  yes
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  i dont use forums
<master__> okay ill read....thankyou i shall attempt...I would love you to join the site i am creating if you dont mind me asking
<scunizi> smil3y: master__ that looks like an external ip assigned by the ISP.. not the gateway address.. that's typically in the same subnet at the lan IP's.. ie. 192.168.###.###
<durt> smil3y, there is no way an IP address with 0 at the end is a valid address on a class C subnet, it's probably .1 or .254
<master__> ???? should i not scunizi...durt
<Dhuski> whats better shiretoko or ubufox?
<Exodus> Dhuski, they're different things
<smil3y> scunizi>  yeah i asked him to give me the output of route, the default should be his gateway, i have no way of knowing if he gave me the right one or not
<Dhuski> Exodus, which one do you recommend i use?
<abhilashm86> smil3y: ok fine!! so i need to use external ip address that website gave to locate and login for other users!!
<Exodus> Dhuski, shiretoko is firefox 3.5, ubufox is something that is added to firefox to make it more compatible with ubuntu
<scunizi> smil3y: did you get his subnet?.. if so it's probably just 192.168.1.1 for the gateway
<Exodus> Dhuski, every firefox release has a codename. "shiretoko" is firefox 3.5's codename.
<Exodus> Dhuski, you should have both installed
<master__> scunizi...smily3: I ran route in terminal and got...Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<master__> 86.18.248.0     *               255.255.252.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<master__> default         cpc2-hers3-0-0- 0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<smil3y> scunizi>  nope, i had hime disconnect his router and connect to modem directly
<Dhuski> Exodus, thanks...
<Exodus> Dhuski, np
<scunizi> smil3y: ah.. then the modem gateway will be similar
<smil3y> scunizi>  now hes not getting an ip for default hes just getting his isp name
<smil3y> scunizi>  but he can connect to his website now
<scunizi> smil3y: is this dsl? pppoe?
<Dhuski> !flood > master__
<ubottu> master__, please see my private message
<durt> master__, why do you have 255.255.252.0 as a netmask?
<smil3y> scunizi>  no idea, didnt ask, hes got router problems, most likelt screwed with settings and now has dns issues
<master__> www.linuxossolutions.com    can connect through my modem...but not through my router with my wireless..
<Exodus> durt, a lot of isp's configure your netmask that way
<scunizi> smil3y: easily fixed with a hard reset of the router
<abhilashm86> smil3y: can you give link for network basics in linux? ssh and tools.....
<smil3y> master__>  i would reset to default all your router settings, turn everything off, connect router, and retry to connet to your site
<master__> all: i have done a hard reset twice
<smil3y> abhilashm86>  just google, its easier that way
<master__> smily3: it works for a hour then bang gone again
<master__> durt: I didnt understand
<durt> Exodus, yes, that's my point, if it is set by the ISP no prob, if he set it manually then there's a prob.
<smil3y> master__>  does that bring router back to factory default?
<abhilashm86> smil3y:it can give lots, thought u would give what u refereed:) fine i'l do that, thanks a lot.........
<smil3y> master__>  have you messed with *any* settings on it? prior to having problems?
<Exodus> durt, probably. Although i'm not following his problem, too far in the chat history so i wouldn't know really :)
<master__> smily3: it does but i cant run the virgin exe file through wine and struggle to get it set up
<durt> Exodus, ditto
<smil3y> master__>  what router is it? ?
<Chazz> Help, I just updated to Karmic, and now my synaptic touchpad doesn't work. Anyone know how to fix it?
<master__> smily3: give me a sec
<smil3y> master__>  you need a windows program to set it up?  thats nonsense
<fearful> !karmic | Chazz
<ubottu> Chazz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<durt> Chazz, please join #ubuntu+1
<master__> smily3: netgear wireless-g router wgr614 v9...I agree windows never that why im making a site for all
<Umeaboy1> Hi! Can someone please ghost my first nick (Umeaboy)? I can't do it in Pidgin apparently.
<Umeaboy1> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<smil3y> master__>  not familiar with that router i only use linksys wrt54g routers
<Umeaboy1> NickServ told me I had Umeaboy1 as nickname.
<master__> smily3: I got it from virgin media
<Umeaboy1> Weird.
<Chazz> Umeaboy1, try /quote privmsg nickserv ghost umeaboy [password]
<smil3y> master__>  good luck pal, im out for the night, enjoy
<scunizi> master__: smil3y I use to have a netgear 624 something.. when it started to flak out it did pretty much the same thing.. might be time to invest in another.. I went with linksys.
<master__> smily3: you rock if you could can you join my site im looking for engineers etc thank you
<Umeaboy1> Chazz: (05.30.35) NickServ: (notice) Insufficient parameters for GHOST.
<Umeaboy1> (05.30.35) NickServ: (notice) Syntax: GHOST <target> [password]
<Bruc> later
<master__> scunizi: linksys i need?
<smil3y> master__>  is it up?, mine is here if you wanna look  http://reillyblog.com
<scunizi> master__: I've had more luck with stability on the linksys routers
<Chazz> Umeaboy1, try /quote privmsg nickserv :ghost umeaboy [password]
<master__> smily3: at moment im still building but having people just email me with ideas ...i want to make a site for linux but have input from all of us...can we link..please email if we can linux is the platform
<smil3y> scunizi>  a big +1
<rubik_> one brand of router to NEVER get is Belkin, those have major compatililbillty problems
<PCTeacher012> how do i register my nickname?
<master__> smily3: that looks great I would like if we can work with each other
<Umeaboy1> Chazz: Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Invalid password? I KNOW my password.
<bastid_raZor> Umeaboy1: #freenode can assist you
<magikid> PCTeacher012: /msg NickServ register <password> <email>
<scunizi> !register | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<smil3y> master__>  steve@reillyblog.com
<delt> uh.. hello
<prappl93> Anyone know how to make Rhythmbox reshuffle the list? Sort of like what iTunes does when you go all the way back then hit play again?
<master__> thankyou smily3: i shall be in touch
<delt> even bigger channel than #linux... hehe
 * leaf-sheep add an email address to spam later
<PCTeacher012> thanks scunizi
<master__> steve: rory
<delt> so, is there a live-cd (test run) for this hairy-hardon or whatever?
<magikid> prappl93: Have you tried just unclicking and reclicking the shuffle button?
<scunizi> PCTeacher012: np :)
<prappl93> magikid, that doesn't work
<PCTeacher012> There we go :D:D
<PCTeacher012> The smilies are so scary on pidgin.. imma install irssi >:)
<Maxwell_> Yes, I do know that I should probably pastebin this, BUT....My system is not  booting, when I try to fsck it I get the following error: "The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<Maxwell_> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<Maxwell_> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else),"
<PCTeacher012> much beter
<prappl93> magikid, that does work actually.. maybe
<shawn_> delt Do you mean for Ubuntu or for the old version?
<scunizi> PCTeacher012: screen and irssi rocks..
<Maxwell_> Any ideas? :'(
<Maxwell_> I haven't done anything odd and it oughtn't to be buttfucking up like this.
<delt> shawn_: what do you recommend?
<magikid> prappl93: I'm not sure if it does what you want, but that'd be my first thing to try
<Maxwell_> HALP!
<shawn_> delt The most recent version is Jaunty so I recommend downloading that from the Ubuntu site and you can burn yourself a Live CD yes
<master__> All: I would love to open a chat focussed around the site I am creating and would love people to get interactive with me is that possible?
<thiebaude> !language | Maxwell_
<ubottu> Maxwell_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<prappl93> magikid, that does not do it. I want it to play a different set of randomized music instead of the same set
<delt> kthx
<PCTeacher012> how do i set irssi to this server?
<magikid> prappl93: I'm not sure what you're trying to do then
<Maxwell_> What language?
<Maxwell_> What kind of crack are you smoking, thiebaude?
<Maxwell_> Seriously.
<fearful> Maxwell_, yelling
<thiebaude> !offtopic | Maxwell_
<ubottu> Maxwell_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bastid_raZor> PCTeacher012: all the irssi help you need in #irssi
<edlang> I'm trying to disable my synaptic trackpad. Does anyone know how to do that?
<Maxwell_> That has to be one of the most pathetic things I have seen someone use a bot to do in a long time :)
<Maxwell_> Either way, any ideas as to a solution?
<scunizi> Maxwell_: there are kid in here occationally.. so the language needs to stop
<magikid> edlang: gsynaptics is a configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server
<PCTeacher012> what is this network...
<master__> www.linuxossolutions.com can i start a chat around that?
<smil3y> Maxwell_>  err  first time to IRC?
<Umeaboy1> Chazz: In #freenode I've got just ONE nickname.
<magikid> edlang: You should be able to find it in add/remove programs or apt-get
<prappl93> edlang, System > Preferences > Mouse then select the Touchpad tab and disable it in there.
<Maxwell_> smil3y: No, millionth.
<edlang> prappl93: In Karmic, there's only the option to disable it while typing. I want to disable it completely.
<edlang> magikid: Cool, thanks. I'll try that.
<Maxwell_> smil3y: I am just not used to people acting in such a ridiculous manner, more concerned about whining than helping people, but I guess it does happen.
<master__> i cant wwait for karmic
<nossralsuva> hi, what is the deal with Firefox quitting unexpectedly? My firefox quits like freaking crazy, any help would be greatly appreciated.
<durt> Maxwell_, if no one has an answer for you, I suggest googling 'superblock fsck'
<Umeaboy1> master__: Use the beta then. :)
<prappl93> edlang, for future reference, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for all beta's
 * lolcats 
<flippo> nossralsuva, make sure it is up to date.  It had a few bugs that caused it to crash more than usual.
<Maxwell_> durt: doing that, but I prefer the interactiveness of channels.
<edlang> prappl93: OK.
<master__> umeaboy1: sorry
<edlang> magikid: Is that setting persistent?
<master__> oh yes the KARMIC is it good
<edlang> magikid: or do I need to restart synclient in some way each session?
<nossralsuva> okay, so i guess this 3.04 version needs to be updated to 3.5 or greater?
<durt> Maxwell_, well if you get more info maybe that will jog someones memory, but for now nobody knows, ask again in 5
<master__> ive been on ubuntu for a year and a half ..love the problems and people that help
<Bluey> nosra - yes
<prappl93> edlang, what company manufactured your computer? It doesn't help you some how that I know this, but I have a Dell and it uses Synaptic... they aren't bad touchpads but they are annoying
<nossralsuva> now, my next question is how do i do that? i've apt-get update & upgrade and it never seems to upgrade the firefox?
<meoblast001> hi, i accidently broke my sources.list and i can't seem to remember where it's at
<magikid> edlang: What setting? Maybe I didn't make myself clear, that is an app that will allow you to customize your mousepad.
<master__> so i need to get a new router...damn..this one was given to me by my provider for free...will i be safe straight to the modem
<durt> meoblast001, /etc/apt/sources.list
<prappl93> nossralsuva, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<edlang> prappl93: it's a Lenovo T61
<nossralsuva> prappl93: i am using 8.04.3
<meoblast001> durt: ok, thanks, i was very tired and couldn't remember where it was
<durt> np
<Umeaboy1> master__: Sorry for what?
<prappl93> nossralsuva, is that an extended version?
<Bluey> nossralsuva - try this:  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<edlang> magikid: the one that's equivalent to synclient TouchpadOff=1
<master__> im going to upgrade to KARMIC now what were the keys again
<edlang> magikid: however, about thirty seconds after I exit gsynaptics, the trackpad is enabled again
<master__> Umeaboy1: i forgot what I was asked so is Karmic fun...
<prappl93> nossralsuva, are you using 8.04.3 as a limited support? Because if you are I think that maybe be the factor...
<nossralsuva> Bluey: it could not find the packager, error
<magikid> edlang: For me, it's always been persistent.
<Bluey> hmmm
<Umeaboy1> master__: Define fun, please.
<nossralsuva> prappl93: it is the 8.0.4LTS
<master__> uMEABOY
<prappl93> nossralsuva, it won't update it then if it is LTS I believe
<nossralsuva> prappl93: should i move and go to 9.04 then?
<Ali_nz> anyone know why Gparted Live CD, wont let me me resize /dev/sda1 (linux boot) to full size of disk
<prappl93> nossralsuva, If you want to. I would probably do that. Your call
<PCTeacher012> Finally :D:D On irssi :D:D
<nutterpc> I suppose you could say I'm one of the lucky ones who has everything working on their ubuntu install hey :P
<master__> Umeaboy1: i did a clean install of 9.04 as I have been having problems connecting to linuxossolutions.com through my router...smily3 helped but i am now connected to my modem and seems like my router is playing up...so i might as well go to the beta of Karmic now as my pc is fresh again
<nossralsuva> prappl93: can do, i'd receive the 8.04LTS from the ubuntu unleased book
<paipimenta> anybody know how to resize the actual /dev/sda2 partition that my LVM is on?
<master__> does anyone know how i can set up a chat and have this community help me in building my site or linking systems we need to take over the world lol...
<Bluey> gosh I am not sure what repo I used for ff 3.5..
<Bluey> let me look
<paipimenta> volume group, physical volume, everything fits in 25Gig, partition is 58 Gig
<TNA5000> does anyone know why when I mount an esata ext3 drive it shows up with the name 'MEDIA #drivesize#' rahter than its label?
<Bluey> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Bluey> okay there you go.
<Umeaboy1> master__: Do so. :)
<Umeaboy1> You remember the command?
<master__> no not currently
<paipimenta> how do I resize my /dev/sda2?  currently a Linux LVM partition
<Umeaboy1> sudo update-manager -d
<paipimenta> #lvm is DEAD
<prappl93> harisund, did you ever find anything to fix that issue? I just ended up uninstalling gnome-pilot
<nossralsuva> prappl93, Bluey: thanks alot guys
<TNA5000> paipimenta: use gparted
<Bluey> welcome - hope that helps...
<prappl93> nossralsuva, no problem
<master__> here we go
<leaf-sheep> master__: Do the command first --> takeover --city "London"
<harisund> prappl93: no man, I couldn't replicate it so I am not sure what I am trying to fix :( Did you like file a bug report or something somewhere?
<gsevil> after update to ubuntu 9.10, my screen resolution is only 1024x768, can you help me?
<nossralsuva> prappl93, Bluey: I have 9.04 but was hesistant, wanted to wait a bit before i moved from it, since i started off w/ ubuntu from 6.06
<leaf-sheep> !karmic | gsevil
<ubottu> gsevil: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Ali_nz> is there any reason I cant resize my ext3 Ubunutu partition from Gparted live???
<Umeaboy1> master__: Did it work?
<prappl93> harisund, no, not yet. I once had "Automatically remember running applications when logging out" checked and I unchecked that, but it still had gnome-pilot pop up
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: I would download the gparted live CD and do it from there
<master__> leaf-sheep: my site im starting is for linux and i would love all of you to be part of building it...i bought all the domains so we can ...assist the creator linus
<Bluey> nossralsuva -- you're more experienced then me - I started with ubuntu 8.04, but I have 2 years SuSE experience prior to that...
<master__> Umeaboy1 im going
<Ali_nz> TNA5000: I am using the live CD
<master__> nervous i have been waiting
<Ali_nz> I just cloned from a 40gb to a 250gb
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: then you should be fine
<Ali_nz> It boots ok
<Maxwell_> How do I repair a bad superblock, or at least get all my files off of that drive before formatting.
<nossralsuva> Bluey: I too started w/ suse 9.3 a few years ago, then recently switched to the .deb world
<Maxwell_> ?
<leaf-sheep> master__: Good luck. You may gather more followers in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ali_nz> but i need to resize partions
<Ali_nz> to make use of slack space on bigger disk
<tobi> Hi all
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: you can do it with gparted
<nossralsuva> Bluey: i've been running virtual versions in suse and fedora
<Umeaboy1> Maxwell: Unmount your system and do fsck.
<Ali_nz> it wont let me make the 40gb partion any bigger
<Bluey> nossralsuva -- only bad thing about SuSE -- zypper  == otherwise really like it - still on a couple of my systems
<master__> Leaf its not folllowers i want its a site dedicated to linux....it for myself even but thanks for the link
<nossralsuva> Bluey: i like the debian world it is nice
<tobi> just plugged a router in and I am unable to talk to it on address http//:192.168.1.1
<Ali_nz> TNA5000: when you open the rsize window the maximum size is the same as the partion size (even tho I have 150Gb in unallocated)
<Bluey> nossralsuva -- mixed -- ubuntu makes me install a lot of programmes, that SuSE didn't
<tobi> Ican talk through it and ping another computer and get on to the internet ok
<paipimenta> Ali_nz: what's the question again?
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: you have to make sure the extra space is there and not partitioned and it is also beside the partition you want to expand
<Ali_nz> ok, its not next to the partion
<Ali_nz> how would i fix that
<Bluey> nossralsuva -- most frustrating thing about ubuntu -- I spent 6 months off and on, trying to get my scanner working -- worked fine first time in SuSE -- not so with ubuntu
<nossralsuva> Bluey: yeah this firefox thing just drove me a bit batty
<nossralsuva> Bluey: so far i've stuck w/ HP products because of their compatibility w/ linux
<nossralsuva> Bluey: so i avoided those problems early on
<master__> im upgrading ...so my router cant be changed then as smily3 was saying
<Bluey> mossralsuva -- It's an HP printer, with an HP computer...
<Ali_nz> there was some other small unknwon partition in between
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: you should be able to choose to move the partition
<Bluey> worked in mmmVista, and SuSE but not ubuntu --
<nossralsuva> Bluey: but we, as linux users are getting there slowly, we are being recognized and those other OS's will have to look over their shoulders b/c the underdogs aren't to far behind
<Ali_nz> I deleted it and now I can reszie (i couldnt move it) - will see what happens :-)
<Ali_nz> i suppose then i need to edit grub because partition size changed?
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: not sure bout needing to edit grub after the resize
<IC3> to the general public they dont no about linux so when they hear oit they just go wtf
<Ali_nz> guess we will find out soon enough :-)
<prappl93> How do I log in as root in the terminal?
<TNA5000> good luck
<IC3> sudo
<Umeaboy1> prappl93: sudo or su -
<lstarnes> prappl93: sudo -i
<prappl93> Umeaboy1, thanks
<doug9_> hello, Looking for a how to to access a hard drive from my past computer. It's on usb.
<lstarnes> prappl93: or run a command preceded with sudo
<TNA5000> does anyone know how to mount an external drive with a name that is not 'Media #drivesize#'?
<nossralsuva> prappl93: i recommend not to log in as root but use sudo or su for those powers
<paipimenta> TNA5000: !Warning: Logical Volume Management is not yet supported
<tobi> anyone know why i can't ping my router?
<tobi> can talk through it
<johnni> I have a Nvidia 8400 GS graphics card...any help how to get it installed?
<paipimenta> that's what GParted had to say, so don't tell anyone else asking about resizing an LVM partition to use GParted again
<Bluey> tobi - prolly becuase ping is turned off by default in the router - mine came that way
<lstarnes> tobi: are you able to access the internet through that router?
<tobi> I can ping it with a windows machine
<thiebaude> johnni, i have the same card
<tobi> yes doing so now
<johnni> thiebaude, did you get yours installed where you can run like 3d and compiz and that?
<TNA5000> paipimenta: I had a USB drive that when mounted it showed up on the desktop as BACKUP (what I labeld the drive), then reformated it and now it shows up as 'Media #drivesize#'. How can I get it to show up with a name of my likeing?
<Maxwell_> Umeaboy1: I unmounted, I ran fsck.
<thiebaude> johnni, yes
<johnni> thiebaude, can you tell me how? please
<constantine> I have ibex, should I upgrade ?
<harisund> Why is it that if I select "no theme" for my GDM login screen I am not allowed to auto-login myself but if I use the Ubuntu -human theme I can auto login?
<thiebaude> johnni did you goto Syetem-admistration-Hardware drivers
<doug9_> can super grub disk help me get access to a drive on a usb?
<thiebaude> ?
<paipimenta> what did you format it with?
<lstarnes> constantine: intrepid will be supported until april
<paipimenta> TNA5000: ?
<johnni> doug9_, yes and it just sit on installing driver then finally installed it and still says I can't enable 3d effects so that doesn't work
<TNA5000> paipimenta: gparted as ext3
<johnni> I mean thiebaude sorry
<constantine> istames, can I then upgrade without losing all of my info?
<xangua> yes
<thiebaude> johnni, let ubuntu search for the driver its 180
<lstarnes> constantine: you can upgrade through the package manager
<Celroc> Hi all. I think something went wrong with my software update manager; it's stuck when trying to install the updates. How do I set it to re-download and start over with the updates?
<lstarnes> constantine: the update manager, actually
<constantine> ok thanks
<xangua> Celroc: stock
<xangua> ¿¿
<johnni> thiebaude, okay will try that..ty
<xangua> stuck*
<thiebaude> johnni, np
<Celroc> xangua: Yeah, won't continue to install, just stops at one place
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 fresh install on an Acer Aspire 4520. When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1, (or switch to any virtual console for that matter), the screen goes black around the center with some white regions around the edges. The same thing happens when I shut it down (and requires a press of the Enter key to fully shutdown). What could be the problem?
<xangua> wont continue to install or downlaod ¿ Celroc
<TNA5000> paipimenta: I thought there is a way to mount a drive and give it a meaningfull name, no?
<Celroc> xangua: Install. It managed to download them, but the install hangs
<constantine> anybody know of a good place to find yim for ubuntu? (non-pidgin)
<xangua> constantine: empathy, kopete
<xangua> i preffer pidgin
<Umeaboy1> Maxwell_: PM?
<Sparkie> Hi, ive just burnt a ubuntu server edition onto a cd
<Sparkie> and im booting it on my other desktop
<Sparkie> i go to boot menu from startup
<Sparkie> and i select boot from onboard or usb cd-rom drive
<theblue> Hi all.
<PCTeacher012> xangua: I hate pidgin haha. I use it for yahoo messenger only. For MSN i use aMSN, for IRC i use irssi :P
<Sparkie> a line of text pops up saying: ISOLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 and just sorta of freezes i guess
<theblue> I'm running jaunty UNR, and i'm having trouble burning a video DVD using AVI files; I can't find an obvious way to convert and burn them.
<Guest70226> where do i find an old linux kernel?
<theblue> Could someone walk me through the process?
<Biovore> Guest70226: kernel.org
<harisund> Why is it that if I select "no theme" for my GDM login screen I am not allowed to auto-login myself but if I use the Ubuntu -human theme I can auto login?
<Bluey> sparkie did you check the md5sums?
<Sparkie> no, what are they?
<Ali_nz> if you have a lot of disk spaced used, and want to see where its all been gobbeled up, how would you do it?
<Celroc> Hey all, I think something went wrong when my update manager tried to update; it appeared to download the updates, but at the part where it installs it hangs. Is there anyway I can reset it and have it re-download the updates?
<Bluey> sparkie  - they are like a checksum - to make sure what you got matches what was sent....
<Guest70226> which version of the linux kernel does not have stack buffer overflow protection?
<Bluey> sparkie private message ok?
<constantine> xangua: thanks!
<Sparkie> sure bluey
<Maxwell_> Umeaboy1 : PM?
<herlimenezes> my usb built in camera is not detected by kopete, what can i do?
<kruykaze> is there a way to change the notification position?
<herlimenezes> im running ubuntu 9.04/acer aspire one/ atom machine
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: I think this might be what you are looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217184
<Ali_nz> TNA5000: ta - didnt need to touch grub either btw
<crazyputer> hi I just tried to reinstall ubuntu on to my toshiba laptop and I get error 18 what does this mean
<herlimenezes> plz, help needed: my usb built in camera is not detected by kopete, what can i do?
<TNA5000> Ali_nz: Thanks, thought so, but always good to confirm :-)
<durt> crazyputer, google 'grub error 18'
<crazyputer> yes durt
<thiebaude> crazyputer, are you dual-booting?
<crazyputer> not now thiebaude
<ka1ysa> anyone comeacross, no settings in adobe flash in U 904?
<chu_> How do I quit from a channel in irssi, I don't want to leave my session, just close down a channel (I opened #uubuntu :()
<chris_> what is the easiest way to update 9.04 to the beta
<Celroc> Hey guys, if something goes wrong with the update manager, how do I tell it to re-download the updates and start fresh?
<Maxwell_> After unmounting *everything* and running fsck on hda, I get the printout:
<Maxwell_> fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda
<Maxwell_> Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?
<Maxwell_> Any ideas?!??!
<FloodBot3> Maxwell_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> chu_:  i think is /window close
<chu_> xangua, cheers
<lubosz> hi
<lubosz> what is the best way to disable internet access for a specific application?
<chu_> chris_, probably be easiest to go to #ubuntu+1 and ask them.
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  irssi has some very well done docs at their homepage.
<Dr_Willis> chu_:  i belive its '/window close  '  in the channel you wish to close.
<ryguy> is there a way to install 9.10 on a separate partition from a running ubuntu partition
<Umeaboy> ryguy: Yes.
<Umeaboy> Use gparted.
<owen1> any reccommendation for a DVB-T USB dongle (for watching tv)?
<ryguy> Umeaboy: I have gparted, so do I just resize the main partiton to make unallocated space?
<Dr_Willis> You can use that debootstrap tool/feature i recall.  to install ubuntu to another place from within a rnning linux disrto also.
<Umeaboy> ryguy: Yes. Not the home-partition.
<ryguy> I have no spare cds and this thing cant boot from usb
<Dr_Willis> using debootstrap can be a bit complex. But its doable.. good luck with it.
<ryguy> kk thank you
<ka1ysa> anyone come-across, no settings in adobe flash in U 904?
<xangua> no settings¿
<ka1ysa> yea
<ka1ysa> right click and no settings
<Dr_Willis>  No menu items at all ? or is one menu item missing?
<herlimenezes> my usb built in camera is not detected by kopete, what can i do?
<almostAg33k> i was wondering if any one knows, if ubuntu can support my zboard
<ka1ysa> settings is there but not lit up not clickabill
<TNA5000> herlimenezes: can u get a picture using cheese?
<herlimenezes> TNA5000: i will try
<magikid> ka1ysa: Here is the global flash settings manager, you can change youre setting there http://bit.ly/3T834U
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 fresh install on an Acer Aspire 4520. When I press Ctrl-Alt-F1, (or switch to any virtual console for that matter), the screen goes black around the center with some white regions around the edges. The same thing happens when I shut it down (and requires a press of the Enter key to fully shutdown). What could be the problem?
<ka1ysa> ok ill try it.
<herlimenezes> TNA5000: havent cheese installe, but camera monitor derects cam
<TNA5000> herlimenezes: what?
<Ali_nz> Whats Foo?
<herlimenezes> yes there is an application called camera monitor
<Maxwell_> Foo yoo.
<TNA5000> herlimenezes: sorry, don't have any experience with it, but i know i tried cheese to get my cam working with skype
<magikid> !foo|Ali_nz
<ubottu> Ali_nz: bar
<scunizi> Ali_nz: Foo is like a wild card or place holder for a file name.. as in foo.bar
<herlimenezes> TNA5000: ok, tnx
<ka1ysa> i cant find my mic. there
<DigitalKiwi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<Ali_nz> ahh, i c
<Celroc> Hi all. Im trying to update my software through the terminal, but it's stuck at the install. What should I do?
<scunizi> Celroc: stuck doing the update?
<Celroc> scunizi: Yeah
<scunizi> Celroc: update or upgrade to the latest version?
<Celroc> scunizi: The packages are supposedly downloaded, but won't install
<scunizi> you didn't answer the question
<Celroc> scunizi: Not sure about whether it is an upgrade or an update... I tried getting them through the normal update maanger at first, but same issue
<scunizi> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<saliak> anyone had luck running ubuntu on a eeepc900?
<screaminbeman> can someone plz tell me how do i increase my vbox size
<Celroc> scunizi: Thanks... How do I tell it to re-download the packages and try the install again?
<scunizi> Celroc: I'm stuck then.. with either you're issue might require a reconfiguration of dpkg .. It's a fairly easy command to initiate but I'm afraid I've forgotten what it is..
<O___o> does ubuntu have software that is similar to math input panel in windows 7?
<screaminbeman> can someone plz help me
<Celroc> scunizi: Thanks, that helps... I'll look into that. I think I had to do this a long time ago and forgot now
<Voss> saliak, what hard drive/ssd size?
<saliak> voss:4g ssd
<screaminbeman> i need to download some windows software for school.  but i need to resize my vbox.
<Dr_Willis> screaminbeman:   if you mean rezise the virutal hard drive of a installed os. I belive thats doable.  Check the virtualbox docs yet?
<saliak> voss: the issue i'm having is with the lid switch.  it seems to always change the power state for me
<saliak> voss: so if i turn the machine off with the power button, closing the lid turns it back on
<saliak> voss : is there a way to disable any behavior based on the lid switch?  i changed all the "power preferences" to ignore the lid switch but that didn't make a difference
<O___o> the math input panel is so tempting for me switch back to use windows again after like 3 years of using ubuntu
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 on my Acer Aspire 4520 laptop. The screen goes all jittery black when I switch to another virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-<function key>), and also upon shutdown (I don't see the shutdown splash screen). What could the problem be?
<Big_Dog1968> Hello
<screaminbeman> dr_willis do u know how 2 resize the vbox
<Big_Dog1968> Anybody here have any experience getting Cinelerra to work without crashing all the time in Jaunty?
<scunizi> screaminbeman: you trying to make it bigger or smaller?  you need to install vbox-guest-additions
<screaminbeman> scunizi i need 2 increase my vbox
<scunizi> screaminbeman: have you installed the guest additions?
<Dr_Willis> screaminbeman:  i belive ive seen it mentioned in that rather good Virtualbox Manual/docs at the virtualbox homepage.
<albertxiaoyu> I want to see the source code of  program :echo . In my ubuntu system , how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> screaminbeman:  and be more concise. You with to resize the virtual hard drive of a virtualbox session correct?
<albertxiaoyu> Anyone can help ?
<albertxiaoyu> I want to see the source code of  program :echo . In my ubuntu system , how can I do that?
<screaminbeman> i have windows xp installed on vbox.  but i can't download software i need from the internet for school.
<Biovore> albertxiaoyu: I belive echo is part of coreutils package..
<Gnea> albertxiaoyu: find out what package it's installed in, then install the source package of it
<albertxiaoyu> let me see .....
<Dr_Willis> screaminbeman:  for a quick fix. you could add a 2nd virtual hard drive to the vbox session/os and move stuff over to it.
<miyako> 'lo
<Biovore> albertxiaoyu: I think what your looking for is: sudo apt-get source coreutils
<Biovore> os something like that
<jasonmchristos> hello, i created a gpg key using the keymaker in ubuntu  but it seems as if it only created a private key how do i create a public key. because i am trying to send an encrypted test email to myself
<albertxiaoyu> thanks a lot for your answer . Let me see ...
<Celroc> Hey guys, I found an error message with the update manager: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." I tried it and it hasn't fixed it, though. What else should I try?
<Biovore> albertxiaoyu: echo part of a bigger thing.
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a problem with Ubuntu 9.04 on my Acer Aspire 4520 laptop. The screen goes all jittery black when I switch to another virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-<function key>), and also upon shutdown (I don't see the shutdown splash screen). What could the problem be?
<screaminbeman> i install vbox guest additions now how do i increase my vbox size?
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.macuyiko.com/2008/09/virtualbox-expanding-disk-drive.html
<stlsaint> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> screaminbeman:  theres several ways from what i just googled in the last 5 min.
<Dr_Willis> see the url i juist pasted
<screaminbeman> yes i c the url
<_MattB> i'm building a raid6 array and it's pretty slow going, i'm thinking one of the disks may be faulty, and ideas on where to look for i/o errors or something like that?
<Dr_Willis> _MattB:  check 'dmesg' command output?
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: just cut and paste the command into terminal. did it ask for the password?
<_MattB> Dr_Willis, thx, checking now
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Yeah, but when I tried to update it It would still get stuck again
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: hmmm. always try restarting. then run the fix
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: I think I'm getting it, though. I ran "sudo dpkg --remove (package name) and that may have helped
<Shadow121> Hey everyone.  Anyone know where i can get a STABLE skype?
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: .... or not. I'll try restarting
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: what repo is it from?
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Not sure. It's a OpenOffice update
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: is it from the standard sources?
<paipimenta> how do I resize /dev/sda2 with an LVM partition on it?
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Yeah
<paipimenta> is that possible?
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: well restart and run that command, otherwise do a Complete removal of the package first then add it back
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Ok. brb
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: but this will remove any settings you may have set
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Oh. Well, that's ok.
<Shadow121> Anyone know where i can get a STABLE skype?
<lstarnes> Shadow121: I thought skype made .deb packages for skype
<Shadow121> lstarnes:  Yes but its a BETA package.  Stable is gone.
<jamieleshaw> there beta is pretty stable
<Shadow121> But they got rid of the Stable package all together.  I dont understand why.
<_MattB> my raid rebuild is only going at 150k/sec, at this rate it's going to take a couple months to complete, anyone have an idea of what may be wrong?
<jamieleshaw> Shadow121, I think i know where to get them
<_MattB> is it possible to see the i/o stats for the individual drives?
<Prohibited> diner, roast. bbs
<Prohibited> dinner*
<Shadow121> jamieleshaw, where is that?
<stlsaint> can anyone tell what the cmds are in terminal to use pastebinit
<jamieleshaw> Shadow121, Sorry, it's windows only
<lstarnes> stlsaint: have you installed pastebinit?
<stlsaint> no not yet
<Dr_Willis> Thats step 1 then. :)
<lstarnes> stlsaint: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lstarnes> stlsaint: once you have it, run commandname | pastebinit
<lstarnes> stlsaint: replace commandname with the command that you want to take the output from
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: Back. Tried running the command again and I don't think it worked...
<edgar> hola
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: I guess I should try to uninstall OpenOffice and reinstall
<stlsaint> Dr_Willis, right =) i know to install but didnt want to till i learned more on it
<DecodeX01> hola
<edgar> hola
<edgar> un favor
<edgar> muy grande
<FloodBot3> edgar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edgar> :)
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: what error are you getting?
<stlsaint> lstarnes...still not tracking
<stlsaint> ooohh...never mind i see
<edgar> ok, i've been installed ubuntu today, and i cant conect the wireless, i dont know what happend
<stlsaint> so say if sudo apt-get install was giving errors i would use sudo apt-get install | pastebinit ?
<lstarnes> stlsaint: sudo apt-get install packagename | pastebinit
<Celroc> jasonmchristos: "Errors were encountered while processing: (Packages here)"... and when I opened up an update manager it said I have 6 broken packages
<edgar> please what can i do
<stlsaint> lstarnes, well yes thats what i mean...thanks ppreciate the help
<audigy6x> hi Linux world
<audigy6x> my kids are going to love this
<bullgard4> How does GNOME call a modification (addition) of an applet symbol (for example in the form of a tilted white cross in a small red square) at the lower right?
<jasonmchristos> Celroc: i would suggest doing the Complete removal optild have fixed iton on all six and putting them back in, but the command should have fixed it
<screaminbeman> dr_willis i tried the url & got no results.
<nutterpc> oh how cool
<nutterpc> insta locking for laptop
<nutterpc> :)
<nutterpc> Blueproximity: VERY cool
<jamieleshaw> Does the Asus eee pc 1005HA-H work with ubuntu?
<audigy6x> why yes it does
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, What works and what doesn't Is it a out of the box?
<stooj> Might be a daft question: I have a USB disk formatted as ext3. When it mounts, it mounts with root ownership permissions so I can't write to the disk. Can I change this on the drive so a)I don't have to edit fstab and b)it mounts as writable on any machine (not just mine)
<tkmr> stooj: yes
<audigy6x> I have that same Asus pc ....Moblin works to on it
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, So will everything work on a fresh install of ubuntu, with no tweaking?
<tkmr> stooj: Probably not the most efficient method, but how I do it is I open nautilus as root, navigate to /media, right click on the device, and edit my permissions.
<audigy6x> http://www.moblinzone.com/
<audigy6x> yes with no tweaking
<louis__> Okay I finally managed to setup VNC Via                  DYNDNS
<stooj> tkmr: edit them to 777?
<audigy6x> do you have an eternal cd drive Jamie
<stooj> tkmr: uhh, or 666
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, Cause i'm going to buy one and put UNR Koala on there
<paipimenta> how do I resize /dev/sda2 that currently has an LVM on it?
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, no,
<tkmr> stooj: usually I just set it so I am the owner.
<Prohibited> back
<tkmr> stooj: That has made it so that I can access it on my Linux systems, and on my Windows systems with EXT2FSD
<audigy6x> I suggest you get one for it
<stooj> tkmr: Will give that a whirl. Many thanks :)
<audigy6x> that way you can try different ver of Linux as well
<tkmr> stooj: no problem. Hopefully that works for you too. =)
<screaminbeman> i m trying 2 expand my vbox & have no success.  can someone plz walk me thu it????
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, I have to get it first heheheheh :)
<audigy6x> lol
<audigy6x> I love my net book ....can't live with out it
<Celroc> ....I wonder if I managed to really screw this up good lol... can't uninstall OpenOffice.Org now
<IC3> whart software are you usinjg
<IC3> ?
<jamieleshaw> audigy6x, they kick any other computers *** any day of the wekk
<screaminbeman> i m new @ this ubuntu software.  i m not familiar w/ it yet
<IC3> what is your vbox i mean?
<IC3> lol
<screaminbeman> i m using vbox for windows xp
<stooj> tkmr: Simple as that... it worked a treat. I had assumed that would change ownership of the folder in /media, not the drive itself.
<audigy6x> yes indeed....as long as you have Linux on it .....Windows sucks.....but hey I was using windows when they had 95 out ...man ....those where the days
<IC3> virtual box?
<audigy6x> Vbox Rocks
<IC3> have u installed the guest additions?
<screaminbeman> ic3: i have installed the guest additions
<tkmr> stooj: glad to hear it. =)
<screaminbeman> ic3: like i said tho, not real familiar w/ the os yet
<bullgard4> How does GNOME call a modification (addition) of an applet symbol (for example in the form of a tilted white cross in a small red square) at the lower right?
<IC3> ok so when you have your virtual box running should be a tab that sez machine click it
<IC3> or push rite ctrl and g at the same time while your in your virtual box
<audigy6x> sorry have to go be back soon Linux world
<screaminbeman> ic3: should i have my windows xp running as well
<IC3> so your host os is win xp?
<xwin_> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 less than a week ago but I can't even update it.  I'm about to say bye-bye Ubuntu 9.04, cuz I'm gonna whack it and just about to install Fedora core 11.
<screaminbeman> ic3: host os is linux & vbox is for windows xp
<IC3> ohhhhh
<IC3> lol
<edbian> xwin_: You can't update it?
<xwin_> yes
<IC3> well it should be that same as what i said b4 enyways
<bullgard4> xwin_: Do that and do not pollute this channel.
<edbian> xwin_:  What are you doing that isn't working?  Do you wanna try and fix it?
<xwin_> it says server unreachable
<screaminbeman> ic3: should i have win xp running also
<edbian> xwin_: System -> Admin -> Software Sources
<xwin_> okay, kaboom Ubuntu 9.04 I'll try it again some day.... :-)
<IC3> install guest additions and if u have done that push rite ctrl and g at the same time that should enable the resize
<edbian> xwin_: o: alright.  Bye then!
<IC3> if thats the vm's window your trying to resize
<IC3> then yes
<IC3> hope that made scence lol
<Celroc> Thanks all for all your help... I'm gonna log out for now. Bye, and have a great evening!
<screaminbeman> ic3: i m trying to increase vbox's storage size not screen size
<IC3> oh the storage size lol
<IC3> well i dont no
<screaminbeman> does anyone know how to increase storage size of vbox?
<IC3> well i think you can create another vhd and atach that to your virtual machine as another hdd
<IC3> or get rid of your current vm and create the new hdd of your size and reinstall xp on that
<dg1> is there like a force cd eject
<screaminbeman> ic3: i tried that but windows didn't reconize the 2nd drive
<IC3> ah ok
<dg1> force cd eject?
<Bluey> dg1 -- yes it's called a paper clip
<IC3> do you no how to get into xp's partition manager?
<screaminbeman> ic3: no
<liquidrid> im on 9.04, clean install. i have a XFS volume using LVM on 3 new sata drives. My CPU use for smbd seems high and the system is a bit sluggish, is this normal when copying at ~40mb/s over gigabit ethernet (pci card)?
<Bluey> not of the top of my head -- I'd try start/control panel
<Bluey> i think it's in administrative functions of something like that
<IC3> rite click my computer and click manage
<dg1> sob
<paipimenta> how do I resize /dev/sda2 that currently has an LVM on it?
<Bluey> thanks ic3 -- I know there had to be an easier way...
<IC3> then when that comes up click Disk Management on the left
<dg1> ah, sudo umount -l /dev/scd0
<harisund> Why is it that if I select "no theme" for my GDM login screen I am not allowed to auto-login myself but if I use the Ubuntu -human theme I can auto login?
<IC3> that that shows what disks there are
<chrissy_> hello i have a question with yahoo email
<Gnea> chrissy_: please, just ask it
<sim-value> /msg nickserv identify k.s.g.123
<dg1> installing halflife 2, couldnt get the cd to open for the second disc
<IC3> u may need to format the disk u attached to the vm thats why xp may not see it it in my computer
<liquidrid> paipimenta http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_p2
<Gnea> sim-value: nice password choice
<Bluey> gnea - been there, done that!
<paipimenta> liquidrid: promising... howtoforge is generally good stuff, I've been through a lot of sites on this, let me tell you
<dannnn> hello
<sim-value> LOL
<Gnea> Bluey: you.. used the same password? ;)
<Bobarrik> HELP!!!!!
<Bluey> no
<Gnea> !helpme | Bobarrik
<ubottu> Bobarrik: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<switchgirl> anyone want to train me with ubuntu?
<Bluey> but I've had my id show up in channel
<sim-value> but rather bad.  client
<screaminbeman> ic3: found the new drive but not sure how 2 format it
<edbian> switchgirl: Train you?
<Gnea> switchgirl: just install it and use it.
<edbian> Bobarrik: What's wrong?
<Bobarrik> wow, that hurt
<Gnea> switchgirl: there, training done.
<bullgard4> How does GNOME call a modification (addition) of an applet symbol (for example in the form of a tilted white cross in a small red square) at the lower right?
<dannnn> guys i just downloaded 64bit iso of ubuntu server, it says amd64, is it ok to install on intel xeon?
<Bobarrik> anyway
<Gnea> !ask | Bobarrik
<ubottu> Bobarrik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bobarrik> why are bots yelling at me
<chrissy_> ok i can recieve email but when i check my the ones i have sent to my home computer it does not go through
<switchgirl> anyone want to train me with ubuntu? so i can get a job tech support and help myself out of my joblessness
<Gnea> Bobarrik: please, follow channel guidelines to get help.
<Bluey> switchgirl - best way - RTFM
<IC3> should just be able to rite click it and click format
<Gnea> switchgirl: that's not what we do here. however, if you'd like to stick around, we can help answer your questions, and perhaps you can help answer other people's questions.
<howitzer`> How do I apt-get install a local package?
<Gnea> howitzer`: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Bobarrik> I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop and a wireless g WPC54G. Using the Windows Wireless Drivers Application, I was able to install what I believe are the correct drivers, but I'm still unable to make a connection to my local wireless. What am I doing wrong?
<switchgirl> Gnea: i know just thought i'd ask....
<Nachturnal> sure, Switchgirl. Lets start with getting a webcam to work in Ubuntu.
<Gnea> switchgirl: if you know, why ask?
<howitzer`> Gnea: But that doesn't resolve dependencies?
<chrissy_> so can anybody tell what i am doing wrong
<dg1> wine eject d:
<Gnea> howitzer`: no, but it tells you what dependencies it needs, which you can easily search for and install
<switchgirl> Gnea: if you dont ask you shall never know
<edbian> dannnn: Did you ask about amd64 ?
<Gnea> chrissy_: have no idea what your email setup consists of, so not sure what email you're referring to
<Gnea> switchgirl: good point
<chrissy_> i have yahoo
<howitzer`> Gnea: Is there no way to have that done automatically somehow with apt-get or something?
<paipimenta> liquidrid: didn't find that on page 2..... I want to resize the disk partition on which the LVM is contained
<doug9_> Hi, I'm looking for how-to help to access my old 2.5" drive that is now in an external case and is connected via usb
<paipimenta> I already resized the logical volumes, volume group, and physical volume, but the fdisk partition /dev/sda2 still reads at ~59G, which I need to be 25G
<screaminbeman> ic3: thx 4 the help it's formatting now
<Gnea> chrissy_: okay, so it's a web-based email, that anyone on any operating system can use - how is this ubuntu-related, other than you're using ubuntu as your os?
<IC3> no probs glad to help
<ArkoldThos> how I can know what mobo I have easily :O?
<dg1> what do you take when your constapated
<doug9_> If this is the wrong place to ask, can you tell me where to go?
<IC3> well im off ppl mite be back later
<IC3> byeeeeeeeee
<liquidrid> Now let's enlarge media from 1GB to 1.5GB:
<liquidrid> lvextend -L1.5G /dev/fileserver/media
<chrissy_> i would compose a email in yahoo and send itough it said it did
<Gnea> switchgirl: I guess it depends what your current level of knowledge of computers, in general, is, and what you already know about Ubuntu
<liquidrid> paipimenta did you see the part about `lvextend`
<Gnea> chrissy_: so are you trying to send/recieve via thunderbird or something?
<edbian> doug9_: Good luck getting help with that!  This isn't a bad place unless you're using an OS other than ubuntu
<switchgirl> i can group commands and do basic things but dont understand why the commands work or how
<liquidrid> paipimenta this page has more details http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_lvm_p4
<harisund> Why is it that if I select "no theme" for my GDM login screen I am not allowed to auto-login myself but if I use the Ubuntu -human theme I can auto login?
<Gnea> switchgirl: have you ever used any other distribution other than Ubuntu?
<chrissy_> no through yahoo i am trying to send through
<paipimenta> lvreduce won't affect what I see when I run fdisk
<doug9_> edbian: yes this is 9.04
<chrissy_> i couldnt get thunderbird setup
<switchgirl> not knowingly Gnea
<Gran_Ger> Hi there! I have a huge problem!!!! Accidentally I start formating my hard disk ntfs as fat32
<edbian> doug9_: Then you're in the right place.  That's just such an old medium.  I don't know if you can find anybody to help you :/
<paipimenta> Partition: { /dev/sda1}   Partition: { /dev/sda2 [VG (LV)(LV)(LV) ]   e m p t y  s p a c e  }
<Gran_Ger> I cancel almost inmediatly, but now I can't start this one
<harisund> doug9_: what did you want again?
<Gnea> switchgirl: I suggest installing other distros and playing around with those, get a feel for how the source code compiles and is linked through the system shared libraries
<liquidrid> paipimenta im sorry, that's about the extent of what i know about lvm
<edbian> Gnea: switchgirl: No offense but I think sending a complete novice into the linux world is a terrible idea.
<doug9_> Old medium?  It's 2.5" hard drive from a laptop.  Have I been hit on the head and been asleep ?
<edbian> switchgirl: I'd just stick with ubuntu for a while and mess with that.
<paipimenta> found a link to this though  http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<U2> switchgirl: use Slackware for a month and you'll gain a lot of Linux knowledge...
<Gnea> edbian: why?
<harisund> doug9_: when you plug into your machine Ubuntu doesn't automatically recognize it? You said you were using an USB converter for it?
<switchgirl> edbian: better than starving
<edbian> doug9_: OOO!  I thought you meant those old big floppy disks lol
<Gnea> edbian: it's perfect. worked for me.
<edbian> switchgirl: Good luck then! :)  As long as you're up to it.  Many people think Linux has a steep learning curve
<edbian> doug9_: PM me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the drive plugged in
<switchgirl> edbian: i really need basics so i can get into college
<edbian> switchgirl: What college requires you know the basics of linux?  Can I attend?
<doug9_> The laptop is using 80GB.  The one I can't see into (but was working before the mother board died) is a 120GB, now in an external case with a USB connection to the ThinkPad
<edbian> doug9_: PM me the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<ArkoldThos> how I can know what mobo I have easily :O?
<doug9_> edbain:  what does fdisk -l do?
<edbian> doug9_: Shows all of the storage media connected to your computer right now
<U2> even those that are not mounted yet
<Bobarrik> I have a Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop and a wireless g WPC54G. Using the Windows Wireless Drivers Application, I was able to install what I believe are the correct drivers, but I'm still unable to make a connection to my local wireless. What am I doing wrong?
<edbian> doug9_: Are you there?
<doug9_> I'm here.  I'm reading about what fdisk does
<edbian> o ok
<edbian> :)
<edbian> doug9_: It's mostly used for partitioning but "fdisk -l" simply "lists all partitions"
<Gnea> Bobarrik: have you checked the linux laptop page to see if a solution exists already?
<Bobarrik> no, I have not. Can I have a link to there?
<Gnea> !laptops
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<duonglq> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<duonglequy> ______________________________________________________
<duonglequy> |
<duonglequy> |
<duonglequy> |
<duonglequy> |
<duonglequy> |
<FloodBot3> duonglequy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hilariousity> hey guize! Is there a program that I can use in bash to merge two directories?
<Hilariousity> recursively I mean
<doug9_> edbain
<Hilariousity> doug9_: is that the name of a program?
<Enkidu> I've been trying to use a USBasp programmer with little success. When using AVRdude, it fails saying that it cannot find USB device USBasp. Using lsusb, the device is also not listed, is there something I'm missing to get it to work? I'm a complete noob, so sorry if the question is stupid.
<doug9_> looking for edbain
<Gran_Ger> So, Need help, How can I recover my hard disk that start formating as fat32 and is ntfs?
<harisund> Hilariousity: what do you mean "merge two directories recursively?"
<switchgirl> edbian http://www.stevenson.ac.uk/courses/course/hnc-computing/?fs=1
<harisund> Why is it that if I select "no theme" for my GDM login screen I am not allowed to auto-login myself but if I use the Ubuntu -human theme I can auto login?
<doug9_> thanks swithchgirl
<heavybrow> hey man
<heavybrow> i got a doubt
<Hilariousity> harisund I mean put all the files and subdirectories of two directories and move them into one directory
<heavybrow> how do i desinstall ubuntu and install linux?
<Hilariousity> I can't copy and paste because some subdirectories within the two directories have the same name
<harisund> Hilariousity: can't you just use a bunch of mv commands?
<guoxiaolong> 你们能说中文吗
<DigitalKiwi> Hilariousity: do you want every file in one directory ?
<Hilariousity> yes sur
<DigitalKiwi> one sec
<guoxiaolong> fuck you
<Hilariousity> !DigitalKiwi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DigitalKiwi
<DigitalKiwi> find $source -type f -exec cp \{\} $dest/ \;
<lstarnes> heavybrow: ubuntu is a variant of linux
<guoxiaolong> how can i use linux meke kernel more new
<guoxiaolong> I am listeing
<Hilariousity> wow the find command has alot more functions then I ever thought
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, linux is the kernel .. ubuntu is a distro based on it .. more like based on debian which is based on linux anyway ..
<guoxiaolong> where are you come from?
<Bobarrik> None of the pages given about laptops helped with my wireless problem... they all were about compatability and from what I have read, Jaunty works quite well with an Inspiron 1100. Can I have help with making my wireless work?
<doug9_> how to get into a hard drive that is jumpered as slave and is as an external usb?
<guoxiaolong> so you can pull the hard drive
<heavybrow> GreyGhost: humm
<heavybrow> GreyGhost: and how do i install distro ubuntu on the windows xp kernel?
<lstarnes> heavybrow: ubuntu can only use the linux kernel
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, err .. whtat do u mean by "on" ?
<lstarnes> heavybrow: and the windows xp kernel only works with xp
<DigitalKiwi> giggle
<DigitalKiwi> that has to be the best question ever
<heavybrow> lstarnes GreyGhost it's bad
<heavybrow> lstarnes GreyGhost and how do i install xp distro on linux kernel?
<guoxiaolong> oh no
<lstarnes> heavybrow: windows xp is not a distribution
<lstarnes> heavybrow: it is a full OS
<lstarnes> heavybrow: the term "distrubution" only applies to different variants of linux
<guoxiaolong> yes you are right that's full os
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, wt exactly are ur intentions of doing somethng like that? u can use XP in a vm in ubuntu (check virtualbox qemu vmwae) .. and vice versa
<heavybrow> lstarnes: is there a way to install ubuntu on freebsd kernel?
<Nachturnal> trolling...
<lstarnes> heavybrow: no
<heavybrow> GreyGhost:  i wanna try to use linux
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, err.. if u mean the GUI by saying "install ubuntu" .. i think u can get GNOME for FreeBSD
<lstarnes> heavybrow: it only works on the linux kernel
<DigitalKiwi> actually...
<heavybrow> GreyGhost:  but i know xp is better than that
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, then start using ubuntu .. it IS linux ..
<banisterfiend> hey guys, i just apt-get zsh, how do i make zsh my default shell now? so that everytime i login it uses it instead of bash?
<lstarnes> GreyGhost: most applications that work on linux work on other unix-like operating systems
<DigitalKiwi> you could theoretically take the freebsd kernel and substituted an ubuntu like userland for it
<GreyGhost> lstarnes, i knw :)
<DigitalKiwi> there is an arch linux project to do that for arch/freebsd
<heavybrow> GreyGhost: is ubuntu better than xp?
<Nachturnal> I'm pretty sure Heavybrow is just trolling you guys.
<lstarnes> banisterfiend: try chsh -s $(which zsh)
<paipimenta> alright, let's try this with a non-LVM partition.... I want to resize /dev/sda1 from 194M to 50M
<heavybrow> Nachturnal: ??
<DigitalKiwi> err netbsd, sorry
<guoxiaolong> xp is xp linux is linux that they are different concepts, ideas, do you understand?
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, depends on what u do .. n wt u find "better"
<DigitalKiwi> banisterfiend: chsh
<duonglq> !search category.php?cid=
<ubottu> Found:
<ZoneAdmin> Searching
<ZoneAdmin> Search
<ZoneAdmin> Here
<ZoneAdmin> _____________________________________________________
<ZoneAdmin> Type
<FloodBot3> ZoneAdmin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heavybrow> GreyGhost: on xp, i can play counter strike
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: do i need to sudo that?
<kiran_> i am not able to hear sound from my laptop speakers
<DigitalKiwi> probably
<allanmelsen> Anyone here who ever toyed with openqrm?
<kiran_> anyone
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, u can play that in WINE under linux i think .. bt mind u linux is not gaming centered OS ..
<heavybrow> GreyGhost:  then, linux is bad
<DigitalKiwi> :/
<sanchiro> I have a dvd that my wife wants me to copy.. it's a few short videos.. she uses for training.. the disc reads JUST FINE in her MacBook, but in my linux box, the disc appears EMPTY.. why?
<allanmelsen> lol heavybrow
<lstarnes> heavybrow: that's just your opinion
<banisterfiend> lstarnes, DigitalKiwi: thx
<DigitalKiwi> there are tons of games for linux, and a ton of games work in wine
<flippo> I hear XBox is popular for PowerPoint
<heavybrow> hummm
<heavybrow> thanks, men
<DigitalKiwi> flippo: giggle
<heavybrow> bye
<sanchiro> GreyGhost, but isn't gaming improving on linux?
<allanmelsen> heavybrow: Windows isn't a gaming centered OS either.. it just happen to be there DirectX is and which developers mainly make games for.
<GreyGhost> heavybrow, err saying that infront of 1279 ppl in a linux channel proves that u should stick to xp and NOT say linux is bad
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi, lstarnes: it didn't work though :( when i exited and created a new shell, it went back to using bash :(
<stlsaint> sanchiro, is the dvd encrypted
<DigitalKiwi> did you login and out?
<johnni> Question I have is went back to Alsa in Ubuntu Jaunty and my microphone is really low, but I have capture, microphone boost..and microphone all turned up full blast yet it sounds like i am whispering into the microphone..any ideas?
<allanmelsen> Besides.. I've run both WoW and EVE with higher FPS under Linux than it did in Windows, or the exact same machine.
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: i closed the terminal and then loaded a new terminal
<DigitalKiwi> err logout and back in
<GreyGhost> sanchiro, it is improving .. if the commercial game devs created native apps for linux and stuck to OpenGL it wld be on par to windows
<Nachturnal> Seriously, you guys are being trolled. Heavybrow is playing you, and probably getting great enjoyment from it.
<sanchiro> stlsaint, I don't think it is.. it's not a commercially produced dvd.. just one personally recorded..
<lstarnes> banisterfiend: log out then log in again
<allanmelsen> OpenGL unfortunately lacks quite a bit to match DirectX 10/11 :(
<guoxiaolong> wine is the interface between linux and windows xp
<banisterfiend> lstarnes: ok ill try, thanks
<Prohibited> emulator *\
<lstarnes> guoxiaolong: it doesn't interface with windows at all
<stlsaint> sanchiro, what distro you using?
<sanchiro> GreyGhost, Are you familiar with www.supergamer.org? I just downloaded their big .iso file.. which supposedly has all natively coded linux games..
<sanchiro> stlsaint, ubuntu 9.04
<guoxiaolong> Pipeline
<lstarnes> guoxiaolong: it implements windows interfaces for windows applications running on linux
<allanmelsen> I think whats needed to be able to compete with Windows is a whole new replacement for DirectX and OpenGL and so on.. something that enables simulatanious compatibility on both Windows, Linux and Mac, without making the development process much harder
<GreyGhost> sanchiro, nope .. i dnt rly lay too many games ..
<heavybrow> i got problems with apache on my windows xp
<stlsaint> do you have mediubuntu enabled
<stlsaint> sanchiro, ^^
<heavybrow> buguntu
<sebsebseb> !wine |  guoxiaolong
<ubottu> guoxiaolong: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<guoxiaolong> yes i know
<idleone> !windows | heavybrow
<ubottu> heavybrow: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<sanchiro> stlsaint, what is mediubuntu?
<DigitalKiwi> allanmelsen: isn'g opengl pretty well cross platform compliant?
<allanmelsen> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<guoxiaolong> but i think Not all can find in the linux into a simulated
<stlsaint> !medibuntu > sanchiro
<ubottu> sanchiro, please see my private message
<Bruc> hey all
<areay> why are chinese ip's bruteforcing my ssh port?
<allanmelsen> DigitalKiwi: Yes.. but the problem still is that it doesn't match DirectX in regards of features/functionality + as far as I know.. Microsoft have fairly heavy SDK support for game development companies
<guoxiaolong> your private message is dust
<DigitalKiwi> areay: are you on default port 22?
<areay> DigitalKiwi, yea
<allanmelsen> DigitalKiwi: So basically.. if it requires less to make a game in DirectX that provides better functionality/features for the developers... then they stick to DirectX... why use OpenGL if it complicates the development process and also doesn't make it as good a product.
<banisterfiend> :) thanks guys
<eepberries> I'm trying to change the resolution of my ubuntu computer because it is hooked up to a monitor with a lower max resolution than what it's currently set to. I know how to access the command line (ctl+alt+f2) and i've tried using xrandr, but it says "can't open the display". what should i do?
<banisterfiend> one more q, how do i change the name of my system?
<DigitalKiwi> do a few things...not really a problem on ubuntu but don't allow root login if you use something other than that ever, change port, set up something like denyhosts
<lstarnes> !hostname | banisterfiend
<ubottu> banisterfiend: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<areay> DigitalKiwi, can't i get them back in some way... i feel violated
<eepberries> you can use sudo su i think
<eepberries> sort of similar
<lstarnes> eepberries: sudo -i, not sudo su
<allanmelsen> '~@‘π±≠][¡“§£∞¶[]≠≠±~‘ö@–·‚µµµµ≤≤≤/=*-
<allanmelsen> Oops
<eepberries> o
<allanmelsen> wrong window
<FloodBot3> allanmelsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allanmelsen> was looking for the pipe key on my mac keyboard.. can't find it.. heh
<DigitalKiwi> can't really think of anything you could do to them
<eepberries> so do any of you know how to fix my resolution problem?
<allanmelsen> !openqrm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openqrm
<allanmelsen> darn
<sanchiro> stlsaint, so installing mediubuntu will allow , or may allow me to read that disc?
<allanmelsen> Anyone here who have experimented/used OpenQRM on Ubuntu?
<Slart> eepberries: when you're using the tty (Alt+F1 etc) you have to specify for x programs which display you want to work with
<guoxiaolong> On one occasion, I did not compile successfully compile time, suggesting a lack of GCC
<lstarnes> guoxiaolong: make sure that you had build-essential
<stlsaint> sanchiro, yes...see here for help.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<areay> DigitalKiwi, it's probably windows malware of some kind anyway... i doubt a random chinese person decided to randomly type my ip address in, and i don't have any enemies in china (that i know of)
<eepberries> i tried using "xrandr --screen 0" but that didn't work. it still said it couldn't find the screen
<DigitalKiwi> it's pretty common, areay
<Slart> eepberries: so if you just run, for example, gedit it will fail to start because it doesn't know where to run.. you'll have to do something like "DISPLAY=.0.0 gedit" that will tell gedit to use the display numbered .0.0 (which should be the default display
<DigitalKiwi> I had that problem a while ago, changing port stopped most of them since they usually don't bother port scanning, I also setup denyhosts which is nice
<Slart> eepberries: sorry.. it's "DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit" ...  semicolon instead of a dot
<eepberries> slart: it says "Can't open display :0.0". i had tried that before
<areay> damn chinese...
<Elone> question~ any fsck for ntfs ? i got boot msg saying fsck.ntsf not found ~ how to fix that?
<eepberries> actually, it says "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE~1 keyCan't open display :0.0" specifically
<Slart> areay: can you vent this anger of an entire (pretty large) country in the ot-channel instead? it's not really appropriate there either but it's better than doing it here
<Slart> Elone: nope.. there is ntfsfix but that's not really a fsck
<eepberries> those blasted israelites
<Bluey> woo hoo  just talked sparkie (australia) through a ubuntu install - success!
<areay> lol
<Slart> eepberries: hmm.. then I don't really know what is wrong, sorry
<eepberries> :(
<DigitalKiwi> you put the disk in, it installs, this needs walkthrough why?
<eepberries> is there anyway to have the x serv or whatever revert to a safe mode
<eepberries> so i can fix it somehow
<areay> sorry Slart, and any other chinese people that were offended by my comments
<areay> ;)
<banisterfiend> hey cuties, the 'time' displayed in my zsh is wrong, how do i fix it?
<eepberries> i just need to get ubuntu working in a lower resolution. i can work my way up from there
<DigitalKiwi> banisterfiend: how do you mean it is wrong?
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: it's saying that it's 2:24pm but it's 7:24pm (where i live)
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: my desktop clock is correct, but the zsh one is wrong
<DigitalKiwi> oh, probably some timezone setting in your .zshrc?
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: ok thx bb
<eepberries> so is there any sort of xserver low res safe mode i can run?
<guoxiaolong> I often use linux to visit pornographic sites, but is not toxic
<dg1> im doing a multy disc install of halflife and i cant get the first disc unmounted even though its out of my cd drive!
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: so zsh doesn't have the multi-tude of config files like bash does? it just has .zshrc it doesnt' have .zsh_profile etc?
<eepberries> yeah i'm pretty fond of the man on man sites
<idleone> !ot > guoxiaolong
<ubottu> guoxiaolong, please see my private message
<benjamin31> yo
<benjamin31> perrrrrrsone ?
<benjamin31> nul
<idleone> !fr | benjamin31
<ubottu> benjamin31: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Ipsilon> Hey guys, I'm not a Linux user. But I wanted to know some info on the advantages of using linux. Not for the sake of argument.. but for my information to make certain choices
<Ipsilon> Beyond the fact that it's free of course
<idleone> Ipsilon: /join #ubuntu-offtopic . better place to ask
<DigitalKiwi> it probably has a .zshrc and a .zhistory or something (depends on your config file iirc)
<Ipsilon> k thanx
<banisterfiend> Ipsilon: it's a nicer environement for a programmer, all the tools are free, they're high quality, and they're very easy to setup and use (with apt-get etc)
<eepberries> some things are very, very easy to do on linux if there is a premade package for what you're looking for
<eepberries> other things in linux make it a somewhat horrific experience
<eepberries> it's extremely hit or miss
<Ipsilon> I was mostly wondering about advantages in terms of media playing and more user-oriented stuff
<Ipsilon> i'm not a programmer :P
<eepberries> that isn't really the point of linux, sorry
<eepberries> the "year of linux on the desktop" will probably never come
<mgmuscari> hey room
<Guest65016> anyone know why software available in the alternate installer compared to the normal DVD install disc would be reduced?
<banisterfiend> Ipsilon: maybe if you use linux you'd become a programmer!!!!!!! :P
<Guest65016> i.e. all repositories seem there, added mediabuntu
<Ipsilon> maybe :/
<banisterfiend> Ipsilon: if you do become a programmer, choose ruby, python's overrated ;)
<Guest65016> but can't find apps such as vlc in synaptic, just turns up blank although other more basic stuff is there
<avishek> Ipsilon: I agree, Linux can be difficult for new users, but even non-programmers find it useful
<eepberries> Guest58270: make sure you're typing the right package name
<mgmuscari> banisterfiend: sed s/programmer/web\ developer FTFY
<eepberries> sometimes you'll have to google for the actual name (it's probably something like vlc-player or vlc56.29.3397u459;.l2u35roiyh)
<eepberries> who in the hell knows
<avishek> Ipsilon: At office, I'm the only programmer, but everyone else who uses Ubuntu loves it
<DigitalKiwi> the one other person is everyone else ;)
<mgmuscari> does anybody here know how to tell my X server which volume controller to bind my volume keys to?
<Ipsilon> yeah, but my query would be mostly oriented towards whether or not have a dual-boot thing going
<guoxiaolong> I does not go into hell, who is hell
<mgmuscari> i can't get it to control pulseaudio master for the life of me...
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: ruby is for more than just web dev :) though unfortunately the web kiddies have slightly polluted ppl's opinion of ruby
<stlsaint> sanchiro, any success?
<Guest65016> how do you get all available software showing in synaptic?
<DigitalKiwi> yuck ruby
<avishek> Ipsilon: keep the dual boot. most machines at my workplace have only about 30GB harddisk space. I've made a small Windows partition (5GB) and the rest for Ubuntu
<mgmuscari> java is pretty much as high-level as i go when it comes to programming languages
<Guest65016> my software sources has all the repositories ticked
<eepberries> Guest58270: are you trying to add programs through the GUI or command line
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: exactly :) you wouldn't say 'yuck ruby' if it wasn't for hipster ruby fanboys sitting in starbucks writing their web apps on mac book pros :/
<Ipsilon> I don't have ubuntu. The decision was wether or not to create a linux partition.
<guoxiaolong> command line
<eepberries> i find that the gui seems to be missing alot of things for some reason. that or they're impossible to find
<mgmuscari> although, i'll concede that i haven't looked very hard at ruby. its reputation precedes it though
<mgmuscari> i find it hard to believe that i'd find ruby suitable for research purposes
<eepberries> Guest58270: what package are you looking for specifically
<avishek> My advice Ipsilon, try it out. If you give yourself time with Linux, I think you'll begin to enjoy it. And if you're new to Linux, start with Ubuntu - it's one of the easiest distros to use
<guoxiaolong> ruby is dust
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: you probably wouldn't. it's not for that kind of application
<DigitalKiwi> banisterfiend: it's slow, bloated, I don't like it's syntax, the fanboys are only part of it
<banisterfiend> guoxiaolong: haha why's that?
 * mgmuscari is thinking about writing a perl script to do nightly incremental backups of /home and various config files after this past week's filesystem meltdown. who votes yes?
<Guest65016> hmmm I can install software at the command line e.g. install vlc but it doesn't show in Synaptic
<eepberries> Guest58270: that's just kind of the way it is, i think
<guoxiaolong> yes you are ok
<eepberries> the GUI synaptic is dumb
<mgmuscari> i should add that i'm referring to my own personal filesystem meltdown
<Ipsilon> Is the CD boot really going to show me the OS.. or should I keep my opinion until I have it in a harddrive?
<eepberries> i don't even look at the package manager gui anymore because i've never actually found what i was looking for in it
<mgmuscari> Ipsilon: it will probably run slower from cd
<Guest65016> so how else do you search for software if you don't know the name
<eepberries> google :)
<guoxiaolong> i can make filesystem in it
<DigitalKiwi> banisterfiend: I don't like python either if that's any consolation
<avishek> Ipsilon, yes it does. A Live Demo works very well if you have at least 512 MB RAM.
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: (1) 1.9.1 is not slow (it's comparable to python in benchmarks). (2) The syntax some people like, other people do not. personally i prefer it to python's syntax that i find littered with underscores and 'self'.
<eepberries> actually you can search the ubuntu man pages i think
<p1ckLe> Ipsilon: I just ran it from the cd, and it does show the whole OS.. but it doesnt save any of ur options obviously, and just runs a tid slower from CD
<eepberries> the ubuntu page should list all available packages
<eepberries> somewhere anyway
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: so which language do you use?
<guoxiaolong> Affair is not never asked Baidu, foreign affairs is not never ask Google
<DigitalKiwi> Lua/C/C++
<mgmuscari> avishek: Ipsilon will probably find that running certain commands for the first time on a live demo will cause the cd drive to spin up as it loads it into mem
<DigitalKiwi> mostly Lua
<mgmuscari> c/c++/java/perl here
<avishek> Ipsilon, take mgmuscari's advice
<sanchiro> stlsaint, thanks a bunch.. that's what I needed...;)
<mgmuscari> but once they're in ram, things should work normally :)
<sanchiro> stlsaint, this is why I LOVE linux.. ;)
<banisterfiend> DigitalKiwi: lua is nice and clean, but a bit *too* simple imo. I like the functional programming and sophisticated OO of ruby. It's a very expressive language. But it's true, if i were to choose a language for embedding in a c++/c app, i'd probably choose Lua
<guoxiaolong> who can use chinese lugguess
<andry> help!! FB application chat rooms Audio&video Ubuntu remix aspireone ZG5 !!! Dont work !!!
<avishek> Ipsilon, but I would say try out a Wubi install - install Ubuntu into Windows just like any application. what do you think mgmuscari?
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: c/c++/ruby/clojure here
<eepberries> is there any way to see if xserver is working at all without having logged in graphically? i'm just trying to figure out if anything graphical is working.
<mgmuscari> Ipsilon: you also won't be able to install all kinds of neato packages using a live cd
<guoxiaolong> which come from china
<guoxiaolong> except me
<eepberries> the problem is that my ubuntu computer is only hooked up to a tv via s-video, and i'm wondering if ubuntu is recognizing that at all and thinks there aren't any graphical displays
<stlsaint> sanchiro, np..glad to be of help
<Ipsilon> Well, first I need to check out the core OS.
<Slart> !cn | guoxiaolong
<ubottu> guoxiaolong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mgmuscari> avishek: if Ipsilon is running a newish machine that has hardware support for virtualization, it should run pretty quickly
<kiran_> how to know my ip address in terminal
<Slart> kiran_: ifconfig
<kiran_> please
<lstarnes> kiran_: ifconfig
<Ipsilon> my machine is fine
<eepberries> kiran_: local ip address or external?
<mgmuscari> eepberries: if you want to configure displays manually, you need to go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guoxiaolong> ok i know but i know English
<kiran_> external
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: umm...the arguments you were using against ruby possibly apply even stronger against perl. Ruby has alot of perl's spirit, but with a nicer syntax. alot of ex-perlers really like ruby
<mgmuscari> Ipsilon: running it in a virtual machine would be a good way to try it out
<auk> i've been searching around online but can't find a clear explanation of the difference between the proposed and the backports repositories
<Ipsilon> q6600, 8800gt, 4gb ram, 7200rpm harddrive
<eepberries> mgmuscari: i'm looked in there but i don't see anything relating to monitors or displays. it's actually strange
<Ipsilon> vmware?
<avishek> mgmuscari: true, but since most of my machines are antiquated rustbuckets with less than 256 MB RAM, I get into the habit of downsizing
<avishek> :)
<mgmuscari> banisterfiend: i only use perl for trivial scripting, but yeah, i mostly just haven't looked at ruby
<auk> is one generall better tested, more stable; is one generally more recent versions?
<kiran_> how to get information about my network in terminal
<guoxiaolong> i just look for some one that as me
<mgmuscari> banisterfiend: i think my conception of ruby is based on pages about ruby on rails that stumbleupon always throws up at me
<andry> Help facebook application Chat rooms Mix&webcam dont work aspireone ZG5 !!!
<eepberries> meh i prefer cobol on rails
<avishek> Ipsilon, a Live Session looks very plain and dull, so don't get the incorrect impression.
<paipimenta> what's a superblock?
<lstarnes> paipimenta: it's like a master file table or MFT
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: uh oh, filesystem trouble?
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: here's just a taste, this is how you iterate over a list over numbers 0..10 in ruby: (0..10).each { |v| puts v } (outputs numbers 0 through 10)
<Bluey> if detected early, cobol can be cured.  give to the american cobol society.
<Ipsilon> so should I go for wubi?
<avishek> You can "dress" up ubuntu very nicely by installing the relevant packages
<avishek> Ipsilon, yes, I think so
<mgmuscari> the superblock stores metadata about the partition
<banisterfiend> mgmuscari: it has an incredibly light-weight lambda syntax that is used almost everywhere for really really concise code
<banisterfiend> (anyway bbl)
<paipimenta> no.... trying to resize a partition that an LVM is on
<mgmuscari> banisterfiend: i might be persuaded to look at it some time... for now i'll stick to jsp when i do webapps
<paipimenta> I've given up, I'm using http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<avishek> Ipsilon: it'll run slightly slower, but not noticeably so if you have about 512 MB RAM
<mgmuscari> and c++ or java when i do anything else, basically
<Ipsilon> 4gb
<guoxiaolong> Who watched the National Day parade
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i resized an ext4 partition the other day, which was an extended partition
<paipimenta> i tried e2fsck /dev/sda2 from BusyBox, and it gave me a resource busy error
<kiran_> pleese
<eepberries> better question: who watched the moon last night?
<avishek> No worries then Ipsilon. I run on 256 MB RAM
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i think it totally blew away everything else on the logical partition that it was a part of...
<kramer3d> does document viewer allow multiple instances of same file?
<Ipsilon> does installation size mean the size it will have to install other stuff into it?
<kramer3d> if so, how?
<eepberries> why would you use a logical partition anyway
<paipimenta> tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda2 gave error about a superblock not being found
<avishek> kiran_ ask your question
<DigitalKiwi> eepberries: because you can only have 4 primary partitions
<paipimenta> so I haven't done anything
<kramer3d> never mind! just found out
<kramer3d> :)
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i ended up running through fsck for about 2 days fixing things... then i had to back up the data that i could recover, blast away all my linux partitions, and start from scratch. so, be careful
<guoxiaolong> >	Who watched the National Day parade
<lstarnes> paipimenta: /dev/sda2 might not use ext2/ext3
<paipimenta> yeah, it's Linux LVM2
<avishek> Sorry Ipsilon, I don't quite follow what you mean? could you please reframe your question?
<DigitalKiwi> guoxiaolong: that is majorly offtopic for this channel
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: yeah never run fsck or anything like it on a mounted partition, asking for trouble
<paipimenta> not mounted??
<paipimenta> i said Busy Box, booted from media
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: sure it didn't automount it or something?
<paipimenta> umount /dev/sda2 gave me an error
<Ipsilon> In the installer it says "installation size".. and you can choose from a couple gb to a lot more.. I don't unserstand what the difference between 3gb and 17gb would be
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: what error
<guoxiaolong> DigitalKiwi：so what
<paipimenta> umount /dev/sda2
<mgmuscari> Ipsilon: that's how much space you'd leave available for storing files. you're basically picking the size of its partition
<DigitalKiwi> so find a different channel to ask it in, guoxiaolong
<paipimenta> cannot umount /dev/sda2: Invalid argument
<DigitalKiwi> and stop trolling
<Ipsilon> that's what i thought
<Ipsilon> thnx
<mgmuscari> wtf
<guoxiaolong> oh no no
<avishek> Ipsilon, it refers to the amount of hard size that will be allocated for Ubuntu
<guoxiaolong> i like here
<Bluey> nite gang - see you tomorrow....
<paipimenta> nite
<Ipsilon> well 50 min to finish :/ so I guess it's waiting time :P
<ooypp> hi guoxiaolong
<guoxiaolong> hi
<avishek> Ipsilon: enjoy yourself!
<Ipsilon> :P thnx for the responses
<avishek> Ipsilon: welcome
<ooypp> you're  chinese
<guoxiaolong> yes i am
<paipimenta> if I have LVM, can't I use the whole disk space with it? then my /boot and swap could just be on logical volumes?
<eepberries> kiran_ wants to know how to find his/her external ip address via command line. how would you do this, short of going to a site like whatismyip.com in a terminal web browser?
<paipimenta> swap is already lvswap
<guoxiaolong> and where are you in
<ooypp> 222
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i have all of my linux partitions on extended volumes
<mgmuscari> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<guoxiaolong> what is 222
<ooypp> in #ubuntu-cn i saw you
<paipimenta> well but I want to install windows server 2003 on a partition
<kiran_> terminal web browser ?
<banisterfiend> guoxiaolong: ching chong china man tried to milk a cow
<paipimenta> or a logical volume?
<jrivera> hello, i have a running server with 80GB used as harddrive containing samba file server,, i want to upgrade the drive to a 500GB or higher drive how do i do it?
<eepberries> yes. a non-graphical web browser
<paipimenta> I still need to get the .iso from this MacBook hard drive to my desktop somehow
<eepberries> obviously that would work, but is there anything simpler?
<Slart> !ot | guoxiaolong,ooypp
<ubottu> guoxiaolong,ooypp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/285201/
<rsk> jrivera: buy the drive, insert the drive, format the drive, mount it, and done.
<Slart> !coc | banisterfiend
<paipimenta> otherwise I might have already tried making lvwindows already
<ubottu> banisterfiend: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mgmuscari> 5-10 are all logical volumes
<DigitalKiwi> http://www.simplehelp.net/2009/04/07/how-to-find-your-public-ip-address-with-the-linux-command-line/ eepberries
<guoxiaolong> oh no
<jrivera> rsk: how do i just extend the volume to the new drive?
<guoxiaolong> I do not go out, killing not out
<rsk> jrivera: use LVM for that
<brnbock> does anyone know how to find the statys of a routers NAT from command line?
<jrivera> rsk: ok, do i have to power down the server for that?
<brnbock> status of a NAT from command line
<rsk> jrivera: if you have to power down the server to plug in a hard-drive? Yes.
<Madpilot> banisterfiend, racism has absolutely no place here. None.
<DigitalKiwi> aren't SATA hot pluggable?
<guoxiaolong> I do not go out, killing not out
<Slart> guoxiaolong: then stay on topic.. or use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<andry> help facebook apllic chatrooms mix&webcam dont work ubuntu remix aspireone zg5
<rsk> DigitalKiwi: in theory =)
<eepberries> DigitalKiwi: they're supposed to be, yes
<guoxiaolong> I do not go out, killing not out
<Madpilot> guoxiaolong, if you just want to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<eepberries> don't go touching your motherboard though
<mgmuscari> andry: install java
<naruto> gf
<andry> i haved
<banisterfiend> Madpilot: it's not racist, it's just a kid's nursery rhyme :D
<Slart> andry: does the webcam work in anything else? try "cheese"
<Madpilot> banisterfiend, it's a racist kid's nursery rhyme. With no place here.
<andry> yes all work mix @web cam
<mgmuscari> andry: get rid of openjdk and install sun java. also, it's not likely that most webcam apps will work under linux...
<Ali_nz11> anyone here ever installed archlinux?
<rsk> Ali_nz11: #archlinux
<Guest15806> uuuu
<banisterfiend> Madpilot: ok ok
<Guest15806> ii
<Guest15806> yiyi
<DigitalKiwi> Ali_nz11: yes,
<Ali_nz11> rsk: been there - nobody talking
<paipimenta> well, I think I've given up the not-backup-and-reinstall attempt, time to backup and start over... I've got a 60G hard drive... how should I get an Ubuntu server and Windows Server 2003 on my desktop with dual-boot starting from scratch?
<DigitalKiwi> well ask a question there Ali_nz11
<Ali_nz11> rsk: I have asked - nobody reply
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: install windows first
<andry> i have sun java but open open jdk dont iwill try install open jdk  txs guy :)
<Ali_nz11> i want to know what to select when I boot off the cd to install
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: then install ubuntu and point grub to the windows partition
<paipimenta> Ali_nz11: DigitalKiwi said yes
<Slart> Ali_nz11: just because the archlinux channel is sleeping doesn't make it ok to start asking about it in here
<DigitalKiwi> Ali_nz11: you have to register/identify to talk there
<mgmuscari> andry: don't install openjdk, it sucks
<andry> why?
<Guest15806> ]ytyty
<kiran_> what is portscan
<Madpilot> Guest15806, please stop
<Guest15806> ththty
<paipimenta> if I've got a flash drive with WindowsServer2003.iso on it, can't I write that image to a formatted disk dive for it to boot and install?
<rsk> !ops | Guest15806
<ubottu> Guest15806: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<mgmuscari> andry: it's not as well implemented as sun java. nobody ever uses openjdk in production environments, afaik
<paipimenta> drive
<guoxiaolong> 一般来说，在IDE或较新型的SCSI硬盘上装Linux是不会遇到什么困难的，但在较旧的SCSI硬盘上装较新版Linux的话就可能会出现找不到硬盘的问题。
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: you need a bootloader to load that iso if you're not going to put it on a cd
<paipimenta> do tell.....
<paipimenta> GRUB?
<x140l1n> guoxiaolong: ..he
<Madpilot> andry, the various Free/Open versions of Java are far less usable than the official SunJava. Best to stick with Sun Java, even though it's non-Free.
<paipimenta> couldn't I set up the bootloader and the partitions, then copy the file in Knoppix?
<jamieleshaw> madpilot, Are you the operator?
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i don't think that grub will do it, but i think you can use isolinux or syslinux...
<Madpilot> jamieleshaw, I'm one of many, yes
<mgmuscari> paipimenta: i'm not 100% sure about that
<andry> ok thank 4 infomation
<jamieleshaw> Madpilot, Cool
<mgmuscari> andry: madpilot speaks truth, although i should also point out that you can download sun java and install it for free...
<x140l1n> 凑热闹来了
<DigitalKiwi> Ali_nz11: did you see my PM?
<mgmuscari> andry: it's not open source and it's not distributed under the GPL
<Madpilot> ubottu, cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<avishek> i need some advice, though it's a bit off topic. I have an Ubuntu desktop box as an application server on the office LAN. I need to give the LAN at the office in another city access to this server. Would this be possible through the Net without having a dedicated line?
<tty> Question:  I have 9.04 and Compiz enabled, but trying to edit the advanced settings such as which effects are enabled.  What software will allow me to do this?  All tutorial online seem to reference older versions and the information does not seem to apply.
<mgmuscari> avishek: VPN
<x140l1n> Madpilot: ho
<Slart> !ccsm | tty
<ubottu> tty: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rsk> avishek: a internet connection is required.
<rsk> avishek: on both ends.
<andry> bye thx alott
<mgmuscari> avishek: it doesn't have to be a dedicated, closed line office-to-office, though
<avishek> thanks mgmuscari and rsk. Internet is available. What Ubuntu tools are there to set up VPN?
<tty> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Madpilot> avishek, start @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<DigitalKiwi> avishek: look into dyndns and ddclient
<kiran_> iam not able to hear sound on my laptop speakers but in earphone how to resolve this
<avishek> thank you everyone. I'll check it out
<Slart> kiran_: try running "alsamixer" in a terminal and see if there isn't a separate volume slider for the speakers
<mgmuscari> gl avishek
<mgmuscari> hmm, so, does anyone know how to change which volume control my volume keys are bound to?
<DigitalKiwi> dyndns is a website which helps keep keep track of dyanmic IPs which you may or may not have, ddclient is a tool to update it
<avishek> thank you mgmuscari; I'll need all the luck! I know very little about networking :)
<prospire> I use this command -> tar -xf backup.tar to extract all my files present in backup.tar
<prospire> now how can I access those files?
<prospire> I have 2 files in bakup.tar -> 1- backup.sql and 2-backup.xls
<DanaG> I'm trying to wipe and restore-from-backup a system with ext4 partitions, but all I have is an Intrepid CD.
<mgmuscari> er, they should be in your working directory
<mgmuscari> just type ls... you should see what you extracted in there...
<DanaG> How would I go about creating the desired partitions on the target disk?  gparted on intrepid doesn't do ext4.
<mgmuscari> DanaG: you need something that supports ext4 to create the ext4 partitions
<Circs> How does one change their DNS server?
<dg1> how do i unmount a cd thats being used by wine
<eepberries> DanaG: you can apparently mount ext4 partitions as ext3 partitions in intrepid, you just won't get the extra features of ext4
<eepberries> DanaG: i'm not quite sure if this helps you, or what exactly you're trying to do
<mgmuscari> circs: system->preferences->network connections
<mgmuscari> eepberries: considering my experience with ext4 the other day, scary
<mgmuscari> also, i won't be using ext4 again for a while
<Circs> mgmuscari: Yeah the last update appears to have changed that
<Slart> DanaG, eepberries: you *might* be able to mount ext4 as ext3 .. if you're not using all the features of ext4. Ext4 is not designed to be fully backwards compatible with ext3 afaik
<prospire> mgmuscari: isn't there any way to access each file according to there index?
<mgmuscari> prospire: what do you mean?
<eepberries> DanaG: are you trying to keep your ext4 partitions intact? i don't think that would be possible if you're downgrading
<prospire> mgmuscari: if you know php....then I want something equivalent to $zip->getNameIndex(0) for tar
<phpgunner> Can someone tell me how to get svideo working?
<eepberries> DanaG: i'm guessing you'll have to backup all the data from the ext4 partitions and recreate them as ext3
<prospire> where 0 refers to the first file present in the archive
<mgmuscari> prospire: sorry, i'm not fluent in phpo
<prospire> and 1 refers to the second....and so on
<Berzerker> Hi, I'm on 9.10 and I'm trying to change power options for the notebook, but I can't change any options (they're all grayed out)
<eepberries> DanaG: which is waht you ultimately want, right?
<Slart> !karmic | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guoxiaolong> what is svideo
<DanaG> hmm, I have a secondary drive that's got karmic on it, and the target drive to recreate has karmic.... all I need to do is get the secondary drive bootable.
<guoxiaolong> ?
<guoxiaolong> who can tell me what is svideo
<DanaG> I was trying to chain to the thing from grub2, but it wasn't working.  Perhaps the secondary just needed grub-legacy reinstalled.
<mgmuscari> prospire: i'm not really sure what you're looking for
<DanaG> But.... does Intrepid grub do ext4?
<phpgunner> guoxiaolong, its video output...which is on my laptop
<eepberries> !s-video
<DanaG> =
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s-video
<eepberries> !svideo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svideo
<guoxiaolong> oh ah
<kiran_> how to download compiz.deb
<mgmuscari> DanaG: afaik, ext4 was introduced with jaunty
<Slart> guoxiaolong: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S-Video
<kiran_> without installing
<prospire> mgmuscari: what do I do to extract just one file from the tar archive?
<mgmuscari> kiran_: don't do that, just do sudo apt-get install compiz
<mgmuscari> prospire: ah, ok
<mgmuscari> hmm
<guoxiaolong> thanks
<eepberries> so i can force a monitor to use a certain resolution in the xorg.conf file, right?
<Slart> eepberries: yes
<sebsebseb> DanaG: 8.10 CD  or  8.10 Grub  afik  no good with Ext4 at all
<DanaG> okay, then perhaps plan B:  go get a danged CD, and burn Jaunty.  =P
<B|ackPanther> Is there a program in ubuntu that can enable me to record streaming radio ?
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari:   DanaG  yes Ext4 was introduced with 9.04
<DanaG> Yeah, I was trying to "make it simple" by not having to burn a CD... but it turns out, it's not simple.
<Dayofswords> question, when you upgrade to the next version like 9.10 when it comes out
<mgmuscari> prospire: try.... tar -xzvf foo.tar path/to/bar
<DanaG> Cool, thanks for helping me not go on a wild goose chase, so to speak.
<Dayofswords> would it be the same as if you just installed it normally from disc, other than the programs you had
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari:   DanaG   and  Ext4 in 9.04 is pretty good really, but not perfectly stable, for example people might get a lock up issue if deleting big files  from Ext4 partitions
<guoxiaolong> tar -vzxf is in use .gz tar-jvxf is in use .bz2
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari:   DanaG  since the kernel they  in 9.04 and that
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i had a wicked filesystem crash the other day using ext4
<sebsebseb> they have in
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: with 9.04?
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: all 5 linux partitions are logical volumes on the same lvm
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: oh right well  I didn't use lvm in 9.04, just normal partitioning :)  when doing Ext4
<prospire> mgmuscari: whats path/to/bar ?
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: all 5 of them started barfing all over the place... multiply owned inodes, orphaned stuff everywhere, bad journals...
<mgmuscari> prospire: zippedfolder/somefile.xls
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: yeah i was barely able to recover my /home and /etc before the thing was totally unusable
<DanaG> hmm, while I'm at it, I might as well just burn karmic.  anyway, thanks.  going to bed now; will burn the CD tomorrow -- since grabbing a CD requires me to go somewhere and risk waking somebody.  =P
<sebsebseb> DanaG:  ok np
<DanaG> er wait, unetbootin may be the answer.
<DanaG> HOpefully, unetbootin on intrepid can create a bootable newer-version.
<mgmuscari> DanaG: you could also put karmic on a thumbdrive and install from that. goes faster, too
<DanaG> well, I lost my 8 gig flash drive, and all I have now is a 32-gig music player that I can't empty (not enough room to offload stuff that's been modified only on the player).
<DanaG> so, unetbootin.
<pallepirat> Anyone here??
<rsk> No.
<pallepirat> Ha ha
<DanaG> oh yeah, does unetbootin demand a format of the drive it's being put on?
<DanaG> usb-creator does, even if the drive is already fat32.
<pallepirat> I've just updated my Ubuntu system and now the pulseaudio sound server won't recognize my sound card
<pallepirat> Anyone who had had the same problem?
<pw-toxic> can someone tell me, why my software raids (raid1 and raid5) rebuildes sometimes(i think every month)?
<rsk> what does update mean there
<pw-toxic> both software raides are beeing rebuild at the same time..
<pw-toxic> why?
<pallepirat> Synaptics update
<rsk> that can mean a bunch of things
<pw-toxic> i dont think, that both raid drives have an error at the same time
 * DanaG sees Synaptics and thinks touchpad.
<eepberries> how do you copy output from the commandline using the commandline? note that i have no access to a mouse
<DigitalKiwi> screen
<eepberries> ...screen?
<pallepirat> Sorry... The system sometimes updates itself, right? And yesterday after an update the sound card disappeared
<DigitalKiwi> it lets you copy sections of it
<DanaG> aah, looks like the answer is "no" on "does it format?"
<DanaG> eepberries: where are you trying to copy to and from?  And is this under X, or bare console?
<oroz> does anyone know how to fix mouse scroll lag in openGl games?
<eepberries> i'm trying to copy a cvt modeline ouput in bare console
<eepberries> i'm trying to get my tv to work with my ubuntu machine
<njr> Hello.... just installed ubuntu on an archlinux/windowsXP setup.... should I use the same /boot partition for all linux installs?
<pallepirat> Anyone who has the answer for this problem (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228388)?
<oroz> i have mouse buffer overflow type of lag can anyone help?
<draconis> eepberries: you can always use "cat" to output it to a file. for instance append it to xorg.conf and then cut/paste it in nano
<Curly_Q> Have you tried a different mouse Oroz?
<oroz> yes
<oroz> the thing is, i had this before and fixed it googling and such, but i forgot how i did it
<draconis> eepberries: err, I mean redirect it to a file. cvt {parameters} >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draconis> eepberries: then it will be at the bottom of xorg.conf
<Curly_Q> Try another Google.
<oroz> just to give a lil info on what it does now, if i press left button and right button together, that action registers as middle button (scroll)
<eepberries> ok
<IvoGeorgiev> hi
<IvoGeorgiev> I'm compiling xsplash in Slackware, but in the log I get "[10:27:33:298546654 - WRN] Unable to call to request name.  You probably don't have sufficient privileges"
<oroz> so ingame, if i bind left to fire, right to crouch, and scroll button to jump, and if i want to crouch and shoot, all it does is jump ;S
<IvoGeorgiev> any ideas?
<DecodeX01> IvoGeorgiev, you need root access
 * draconis points IvoGeorgiev to #slackware and #linux
<IvoGeorgiev> with root, it's the same
<IvoGeorgiev> I guess it's dbus
<IvoGeorgiev> but come on, xsplash is an ubuntu app
<draconis> ahh
<eepberries> what does ctl+alt+f2 actually do?
<IvoGeorgiev> I'll ask in the slackware channel, but I bet they aren't interested in xsplash at all
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am trying to play a vcd...but it says vlc doesn't support
<DecodeX01> give you a system shell without gui
<draconis> well I think xsplash is still broken for me, that's a karmic thing
<IvoGeorgiev> how can I trace what it's doing?
<IvoGeorgiev> I mean, it's just giving an error "no privilege', and nothing more, both in user and root
<IvoGeorgiev> I bet it's dbus
<unlink_gl> Hi, anyone good for a boot of death on 64bit ubuntu?
<Curly_Q> Oroz, it may be possible that you have a KEYBOARD problem. Such as soda or coffee spilt on it or just water damage. Have you tried another keyboard?
<PerryArmstrong> hey i am trying to play a vcd...but it says vlc doesn't support...any idea how to get my vlc play it
<eepberries> uh oh. it's bad that not even that is working right for me anymore. i managed to edit xorg.conf, restarted it, and it told me that i was running in low graphics mode and gave me the option of creating a new profile for my hardware. i then restarted, but the login screen wasn't showing up. now when i use ctl+alt+f2, the screen is sliding around sort of like when you tried to watch the scrambled porn channels on old cable boxes
<IvoGeorgiev> oh yeah, found the problem. I've compiled the xsplash package with /usr/etc instead of /etc so the dbus config file is not in place :D
<eepberries> what should i try from here?
<O__o> anyone who knows how to jb ipod touch please message me
<Dayofswords> vcd? video compact disc? they make those?
<eepberries> yes, and vlc should support it
<oroz> nothing spilled on it, keyboard is brand new
<eepberries> try this http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/open-vcd-using-vlc-on-ubuntu/
<Curly_Q> OK.
<Curly_Q> Just wondering.
<oroz> thanks for help
<draconis> keyboard /controller/ could be messed up, couldn't it?
<njr> eepberries, what abt ctl+alt+f3, ctl+alt+f4,  ctl+alt+f5 etc?
<draconis> when i8042 goes flaky, usually you get kernel panics and other serious issues, though
<brutus_> how do I modify incremental search to instantly delete characters when I hit backspace, instead of just going to the previous occurrence of the word?
<eepberries> njr: same
<eepberries> i used to be able to access the command line fine, now that isn't working
<njr> or doing a ctl+alt+f3 after ctl+alt+f2?
<Curly_Q> Oroz, try this Google search:     http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Ubuntu+buffer+overflow+mouse+problem&aq=f&aqi=&oq=&fp=2cca7b2e99206b9c
<oroz> ok, thanks
<eepberries> nope. i'm going to check the xorg.conf i guess
<Curly_Q> Your welcome.  :)
<paipimenta> anybody know how to view where exactly in the volume group or physical volume the logical volume data is stored? you need this to do pvmove stuff, I remember
<paipimenta> http://romster.dyndns.org:8080/commands.xhtml   #LVM section
<draconis> iirc, it's possible to destroy a display using a modeline
<prospire> tar -xf backups/backup.tar backup.sql <- this command extracts backup.sql in backup.tar in ../backups , but I want it to be extracted in backups.how do I do that?
<eepberries> draconis: well, when i set the display resolution to "800x600" in xorg.conf, when i retarted, ubuntu told me it was running in a "low graphics mode" and i selected for it to create a new profile based on my hardware. then i restarted
<oroz> has nothing alike my problem
<oroz> its more like...
<oroz> Basically in some 3D games when I use the mouse wheel (rapidly move it up and down) the game lags really,really badly for a limited amount of time , the amount of lag seems to depend on the amount of mouse wheel activity...
<eepberries> i'm guessing i didn't configure the xorg.conf properly? though i wouldn't think the profile generation should have gone so wrong
<Curly_Q> Oroz, it is the same as in Windows, you need to change the system properties or change the computers
<Curly_Q> reaction to the mouse.
<paipimenta> can anybody tell me the command that lets me see exactly how many physical extents are taken up by which logical volumes and where?
<paipimenta> pextents vg_names,size_pe_lv??
<paipimenta> something like that
<oroz> could you help me with that, or at least point me in the right direction, im quite noob at linux
<prospire> tar -xf backups/backup.tar backup.sql <- this command extracts backup.sql in backup.tar in ../backups , but I want it to be extracted in backups.how do I do that?
<Curly_Q> Oroz I am just helping you by memory. I haven't used Linux for about 4 years now.
<unlink_gl> can anyone give me safe boot flags, I have an errant dell vostro with 64 bit which crashes shortly after boot, previously had to turn acpi off, this however does not seem to be working with the 9.04 update...
<cabaro> oroz: whats your problem?
<eepberries> paipimenta: you want to see the size of your partitions, right?
<Curly_Q> His problem is that he has a mouse buffer overflow.
<oroz> oh, its ok, its appreciated either way
<oroz> maybe i should've mentioned that i downgraded ubuntu
<cabaro> mouse buffer overload.. first case of those for me
<oroz> Basically in some 3D games when I use the mouse wheel (rapidly move it up and down) the game lags really,really badly for a limited amount of time , the amount of lag seems to depend on the amount of mouse wheel activity...
<paipimenta> eepberries: no, I want to see exactly where on my physical volume (which physical extents #'s) are occupied by which logical volumes
<oroz> basically ..
<ooypp> i get some errors when i compile Ncurses library
<Curly_Q> Oroz, how much RAM do you have?
<unlink_gl> 4gb
<oroz> if im not scrolling up and down, mouse looking around is smooth as silk
<prospire> tar -xf backups/backup.tar backup.sql <- this command extracts backup.sql of backup.tar in ../backups , but I want it to be extracted in backups.how do I do that?
<oroz> 2gb ram
<prospire> anyone?
<eepberries> is it bad if my ubuntu machine just shows a blinking underscore after going through grub?
<Curly_Q> That is more than enough.
<cabaro> oroz: have you tried with another moudr, could  be electronic related
<cabaro> moudr=mose
<Curly_Q> Cabaro I suggested that.
<cabaro> :)
<oroz> well i did, and im sure its not ;)
<oroz> cause i managed to fix it
<cabaro> so same problem with another mouse?
<oroz> when i had ubuntu 9.04
<oroz> yep
<ooypp> anyone can help
<Curly_Q> Oroz, when you tried a different mouse, was it the same manufacturer?
<oroz> no it wasnt
<cabaro> ok, next suggestion: try with live cd, is the problem replicating then
<oroz> with live cd i dont have 3d acceleration
<rsk> this is with an nvidia card right?
<oroz> yep
<Curly_Q> Oroz, perhaps if you are using games maybe it is best to use a joystick rather than a mouse.
<oroz> wait..
<cabaro> so its related with 4d acc.. which 3d card you have
<rsk> that's a known problem
<cabaro> 3d acc..
<rsk> look on the nvidia forums for a fix
<oroz> no joystick with fps ;)
<onats> hello, what utility should i use to check for disk health?
<oroz> one second..
<rsk> onats: smartmontools maybe
<oroz> when i finaly fixed mouse lag on 9.04, my nvidia died
<onats> rsk, looking
<Svenungson> Cheers, im having trouble with browsing the web. Its overall slow and some sites wont work (Connection Interrupted etc.). I have tried switching browser, changing the DNS-server, open up my firewall completely (pass all quick on my OpenBSD firewall) and the last thing i did was to install 2.6.29 and disable ipv6. Still it does not work ok, any suggestions? (And FYI i rebooted into windows and it worked splendid there, both with F
<Svenungson> F and IE).
<cabaro> onats: fsck
<prospire> tar -xf backups/backup.tar backup.sql <- this command extracts backup.sql of backup.tar in ../backups , but I want it to be extracted in backups.how do I do that?
<prospire> anyone?
<oroz> so i put in a radeon x1600
<ectospasm> prospire: try -C
<oroz> but since it isnt supported on newest ubuntu, i had to downgrade
<Curly_Q> Oroz, does everything else work OK with the video card?
<oroz> with downgrade, same problem came back
<oroz> yep
<onats> cabaro, i always need to run fsck whenever i restart.. i have a feeling that somethings already wrong with my disk
<DarkMage2303> I burnt Karmic Koala (9.10) to a disk, when I try to boot using the disk I get the error "Invalid or corrupt kernel image".
<rsk> DarkMage2303: md5chek it
<prospire> ectospasm: you mean -> tar -xfC backups/backup.tar backups/backup.sql
<prospire> ?
<DarkMage2303> rsk: how
<cabaro> onats: are you getting bad sectors on fsck?
<Curly_Q> Onats are you running DUAL Processors?
<ectospasm> prospire: no, tar -xf <file> -C /path/where/you/want/to/extract/it
<rsk> DarkMage2303: google it
<paipimenta> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<paipimenta> boo ya
<paipimenta> :-) op in no time
<onats> curly_Q, no, but on a quad core
<Curly_Q> I see.
<onats> cabaro, i cant remember... but there are some errors which it corrects...
<Curly_Q> Are you running RAID?
<paipimenta> so....I think I may want to repartition my drive with regular ext3 partitions.... I want to set the boundaries on the disk (cylinder, head, section/sector, track, etc.) so that it will be easier to physically move data around later and resize partitions
<paipimenta> how do find the edges of cylinders so that I can give that data to the partitioner in units it takes, i.e. kMG or blocks/sectors/whatever?
<prospire> ectospasm: thanks
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  DarkMage2303
<ubottu> DarkMage2303: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cabaro> onats: my guess is just a hd going bad. i'd suggest getting all your data to a safehouse and replace the faulty hd
<sebsebseb> !google | rsk
<ubottu> rsk: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<shrey> I want to Create a dial-up Connection in Kubuntu like in Windows to connect my Broadband..Pls help how to Create.i m a new user
<Primefalcon> google fu lol first time I've heard of that lol
<Curly_Q> Onats, if you run a RAID system and have different type hard drives you will run into that problem.
<sebsebseb> shrey: The #kubuntu channel is probably more suitable for your question,  because Ubuntu is mainly for Gnome
<Gintulis> how can i backup my root disk?
<cabaro> whatta hck is google-fu?
<sebsebseb> yeah I wonder what it is as well
<paipimenta> sebsebseb: toucher
<paipimenta> definitely not a regional google :-)
<Primefalcon> shrey: try kppp
<sebsebseb> paipimenta: toucher???
<sebsebseb> paipimenta: what?
<Curly_Q> Onats is your box a 32 bor 64 bit box?
<paipimenta> sebsebseb: "touch" in French, term used for fenching point
<paipimenta> first time I had seen !google
<cabaro> gintulis:  tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media /
<sebsebseb> paipimenta: ok,  but  I am not following you,  what about that?
<shrey> I want to Create a dial-up Connection in Kubuntu like in Windows to connect my Broadband..Pls help how to Create.i m a new user
<paipimenta> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Primefalcon> shrey: as I said try kppp
<cabaro> ubottu said FU...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about said FU...
<eepberries> is there any reason why a basic analog tv just won't work with ubuntu in heavy graphics mode? basic command line stuff is working but not even the live disc will get into full graphics mode properly
<eepberries> i'm really not understanding this
<cabaro> lol
<oroz> are there any channels where i can get help with mouse problems
<paipimenta> !plausible-deniability
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paipimenta> !plausibledeniability
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<paipimenta> blah
<cabaro> oroz, i think your problem was more related to 3d card than mouse
<sebsebseb> !fishing |  paipimenta
<ubottu> paipimenta: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<onats> Curly_Q, no raid at all...
<Primefalcon> shrey: before you ask again install the program kppp and it should be easy enough to dial up a connection with it
<oroz> maybe, but my other nvidia did the same thing until i did something
<onats> cabaro, how do you suggest i do that? buy a new one now?
<paipimenta> wow, I think sebsebseb might be a second-layer bot
<Dayofswords> question, when you upgrade to the next version like 9.10 when it comes out, would it be the same as if you just installed it normally from disc, other than the programs you had
<onats> cabaro, i would like to be able to test the disk first...
<onats> Curly_Q, my box is 64 bit, on ext3 FS
<paipimenta> like vim to ex
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: not quote you wont have grub 2.0 or ext4
<cabaro> onats: since your problem keeps coming when 3d enabled, i think its a driver issue
<onats> cabaro, how do you know that?
<onats> 3D enabled?
<cabaro> you told us
<onats> i did?
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: yep  Ext3 9.04 installs won't get upgraded to Ext4  9.10 installs
<oroz> thanks
<Dayofswords> 9.10 going to be ext4 only?
<cabaro> onats: am i wrong, if so, please correct me. im not here to argue, my wife does that job
<sebsebseb> paipimenta: as far as I know  attempting to wind people up in here a bit, doesn't really fit in with the channel guidelines
<sebsebseb> !guideliens |  paipimenta
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: no it runs ext3 fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guideliens
<sebsebseb> !guidelines |  paipimenta
<ubottu> paipimenta: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<onats> cabaro, well its true that i am running 3d on the desktop...
<Curly_Q> Onats, the only thing I can say to you is that I had this problem a few years back. I was searching the entire net and all of the Linux channels. I was running a DUAL Pentium Processor SCSI RAID system. I had to FSCK the box many times to recover the system.
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: ext4 is just the newer later version
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: no
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: you can still do Ext3 and that, but Ext4 is worth having for / :)
<Foxx_> hi - how do I select the ubuntu-server-minimalvm preseed without selecting it from the menu ? i'm setting up pxe and want that as my default option
<onats> cabaro,but i wonder how it's related to the filesystem... i downloaded the latest ATI linux driver from ATI site
<cabaro> onats_ try disabling 3d and see if the problem persists
<shrey> Primefalcon: hey i have got it, but how can i install it in a computer where i dont have internet.
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: since  rather fast boot up, shut down, and disk checking after 23 or so boots
<cabaro> you should see related logfiles in /var/log
<onats> cabaro, ok will do that.. but I'm gonna miss it! lol
<onats> Curly_Q, ok noted..
<Primefalcon> shrey: request a cd from shipit when it comes out
<Curly_Q> Onats are you running SCSI? I forgot to ask you that.
<Primefalcon> shrey: or download and burn as iso and install it thus
<Dayofswords> i havent really done much on my laptops 9.04 , so when 9.10 comes out, would it be a good idea just to wipe it and put a fresh 9.10?
<shrey> Primefalcon: Thanks..
<Primefalcon> oops
<paipimenta> sebsebseb: just meant to be praise for your efficiency, not meant to ruffle any feathers... sorry for stealing processor cycles
<cabaro> maybe /var/log/messages or /var/log/syslog  anyone here who knows which log does pci graphics cards log?
<onats> Curly_Q, no, all in SATA
<Ali_nz11> whats the fastest browser for Ubunut?
<shrey> Primefalcon: ok
<Curly_Q> OK.
<sebsebseb> Ali_nz11: Opera I guess
<sebsebseb> Ali_nz11: Konqueror is also pretty fast
<LogicFan> Ali_nz, i think its the chrome alphas ;D
<Ali_nz11> Ok, will try it. FF seems slow?
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: just download an iso and burn or request a cd and do it that way, and probaly 9.10 really is quite a jump
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: ff is usually fast enough
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: ubuntu 9.10 will be using 3.5 by default
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: when I triued ext4 a while back it kept freezing up at inoppertune times, they prob have that fixed now though
<sebsebseb> !browser >  Ali_nz11
<ubottu> Ali_nz11, please see my private message
<Ali_nz11> k
<Dayofswords> Primefalcon: any idea if ext4 will be  defualt  on 9.10?
<Curly_Q> Onats, keep in mind that 64 bit systems are the leading edge technology. Having said that, anything that is leading edge will have more problems untill all of the Techno-Geeks find the solution.
<Primefalcon> Dayofswords: yes it is
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon:   Dayofswords  yes  Ext4 is optional for 9.04, ,but becasue of the kernel they have in 9.04 and that, it's not perfectly stable
<poi77> Hi! I am trying to change the cpu scaling scheme (as in the deskbar applet) from the command line. How can I do this?
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: so with 9.04 it's not recomended
<sebsebseb> Dayofswords: yes it is, but not for  9.04  Ext3 upgrades for example
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: some will recommend it with 9.04  with a bit of warning, and others won't at all
<Dayofswords> maybe kde will work in 9.10 on my laptop =p
<onats> Curly_Q, you're prbably right.. just dont want to risk anything.. had some uncommitted sources on my desktop when it started to manifest that problem
<Dayofswords> (eh, i dont like kde anyways)
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: I wouldn't when I tried it but admittedly that was a while back I had it freeze on installs and I had to manualy go in and wipe the dpkg folders to get rid of bad semi installs and lockjs
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: a lot of people would have probs working out how to do that
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: personally  I haven't had problems with Ext4 in 9.04, but some other people have
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: yeah and there used to be a dataloss issue
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: I think that's fixed in 9.04
<Curly_Q> By the way, I always say this and I want to say this again. I am sure I speak for everyone here on this channel all 1282 members of this channel a huge THANK YOU for all of the technical support from not only myself but all of all the other Techs here. Many thanks guys and gals.   :)
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: probaly is this was about 4-5 months back so ext4 in ubuntu was still realatively new
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: they could have had a nice perfectly  stable  Ext4 in 9.04,  as  an optional upgrade, if they did things a bit differently regarding updates, but they don't.   I mean providing a proper kernel for it,  but also whatever else that makes it  properly stable.
<Primefalcon> I'm looking forward to the later ATI open source drivers though in karmic since I am using an older x1300xt pro
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: I am looking forward to the nice stable  Ext4 in  Karmic by default, so can tell loads of people to do it :)   however unless that Ext3 to Ext4 conversion is good enough, they will have to clean install Ubuntu for full support
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: kinda too late to really worry about it now especialy since it's not an lts version or anything but in the future on dev systems I'll stick to default file systems sicne they'll be a bit more tested
<Prohibited> What is the difference between the Ubuntu netbook version and the desktop version?
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: well these  non LTS versions are really for testing stuff
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: and doing new features
<ectospasm> Prohibited: biggest difference is the default GUI
<lstarnes> Prohibited: the netbook remix is lighter and specialised for use on netbooks
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: yeah wonder how upgrading will go with the unr since thats changed well a lot more than the desktop
<Prohibited> hm
<yankees> hi, can you tell me how to share file with writing IP address in nautilus? thanks..
<Dayofswords> did i start something =p
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: I  would hope so in a way, because it's also pretty new,   was there one even for 8.10?
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: a unr I dont think so
<Prohibited> lstarnes: I'm running a laptop with 1GB RAM, 1.8GHz processor, 27GB Hard drive, 16 MB graphics card. Would the netbook version be better for my computer?
<_cabaro_> yankees for a windows share  smb://server/share
<lstarnes> Prohibited: is it a netbook?
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: yep  I think 9.04 is the first  netbook remix
<Prohibited> it's a laptop that is like 6 years old lol
<lstarnes> Prohibited: possibly. xubuntu might suit it fine
<lstarnes> Prohibited: you really need a bigger hd
<Prohibited> i've got a 500GB external
<Prohibited> lol
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: in a way we are off topic.   Anyway regarding major new stuff,  makes sense not to do it in the LTS first,  for example  KDE 4 as the default for Kubuntu was 8.10  rather than 8.04 where it was optional,   and  Gnome 3  won't be the default in 10.04 the next LTS,   but it probably will be optional in the repo
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: it's still beautiful though I have a asus 900ha here and well.... no problems only thing I wish is that the wifi was a bit more flexible when your traveling around it can tend to drop out and not pick up new routers within range and you have to reboot
<Prohibited> lstarnes: how does Xubuntu differ from Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Prohibited: it uses xfce instead of gnome
<lstarnes> Prohibited: it's also lighter
<_cabaro_> prohibited 8TB RAiD
<Prohibited> hmm
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: they did put pulseaudio in 8.04 first though, and then all those pulseaudio issues hmm
<daivana> Who knows how to make compiz not afect soem of my programms??
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: ,but  pulseaudio was meant to be really good or whatever
<ubuntistas> does wine suck ot it's just my idea?
<Prohibited> lstarnes: thanks
<amerinese> Does xfce work with most Gnome programs?
<yankees> _cabaro_ : i mean between two ubuntu computer, i really need to copy my music folder :)
<lstarnes> amerinese: yes
<grawity> amerinese: Yes.
<sebsebseb> ubuntistas: Wine does not suck
<amerinese> Are there exceptions?
<grawity> daivana: Compiz is a window manager, it affects all windows. You could try installing CCSM, most of the effects can be disabled there.
<SANTY> HHHHHHHHYYYY
<grawity> !ccsm | daivana
<ubottu> daivana: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<daivana> thanks
<_cabaro_> yankees: easiest way is to install ssh server on the machine you want to.. actually ixnstall on both, sudo apt-get install ssh
<grawity> amerinese: Xfce is basically just a different window manager + a different file browser + a different panel.
<daivana> I have that
<_cabaro_> then scp --help
<amerinese> grawity: Okay cool... lightweight is good
<ubuntistas> well i want to uninstall a software , i click remove and it's being installed again , how comes that doesn't suck? be realistic people, don't hear bullshits
<grawity> amerinese: Actually, I once used xfwm4 with the rest GNOME.
<lstarnes> ubuntistas: that word is not acceptable here
<daivana> O want to know why is tilda not transparent, it just shows my dekstop but not what realy is behind it, I think compiz does something :)
<Prohibited> sigh
<ubuntistas> ok ok i apologize you're not being realistic at all dude
<Prohibited> these mirrors were going really fast earlier, now they are going really slow. 350kb/s to 50kb/s
<Prohibited> adding about 3h onto my downloads.
<lstarnes> ubuntistas: if there is a bug in wine, you can report it to their developers so that they can try to fix it
<grawity> daivana: That usually happens when there's no Compiz (or another compositing manager) at all :|
<musikgoat1> Prohibited: try another mirror
<amerinese> Anybody else having issues with Firefox?  I crash when it's fullsize on Youtube all the time... and also why the heck is the browser agent Shiretoko instead of Firefox 3.5?
<sebsebseb> amerinese: ok
<_cabaro_> yankees: scp file1 username@secondcomputername:/folderToCopy
<sebsebseb> amerinese: yes  Flash can go bad in Firefox in Ubuntu, and things go rather bad
<grawity> Prohibited: Change mirror? (wget, apt-get, other apps will just continue downloading from where you stopped.)
<Primefalcon> ubuntistas: what program are you talking about doing this anyhow? i use wine a lot and havn't had this issue
<daivana> thanks grawity
<lstarnes> !ff35 | amerinese
<ubottu> amerinese: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko in your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<iceroot> is this normal? i am running ubuntu on a 2GB RAM PC and ubuntu is using 1.8GB RAM (used + buffers) if i am putting 6GB into that pc and running the same! applications, ubuntu is using 3GB (used + buffers). so if there is more ram at the pc, linux is buffering more?
<amerinese> sebsebseb: Is it possible to somehow isolate flash to another process maybe?
<_cabaro_> yankees if you dont have proper dns resolution for your computers just replace computername with the IP address
<amerinese> I don't want to lose my whole browser session on crash
<Prohibited> grawity: only other New Zealand mirror has no file on the FTP.
<sebsebseb> amerinese: also the true reason why  it's Shiretoko for 3.5  in  9.04,  is because they at least thought about how whilst 9.04  was the major release  3.5 would be released, but because of their security updates only from the repos thingey,  they reolized that they woudn't be able to put in the proper  Mozilla  3.5 version
<grawity> iceroot: Is the CPU 32-bit or 64-bit? And the OS?
<sebsebseb> amerinese: so basically put in the development version,  which is then made very similar to the final
<sebsebseb> amerinese: or something like this, well those bot links should explain better than me really
<iceroot> grawity: 64bit ubuntu on amd64 cpu
<yankees> _cabaro_ : can you gimme an example what should i write in nautilus address bar, please.
<grawity> iceroot: Then, maybe it just hasn't needed the extra RAM yet.
<amerinese> sebsebseb: Okay, checking out now, but I think that is the package I have installed
<sebsebseb> amerinese: Firefox  3.5.3  will be the default for Karmic final,  unless there's another point release for Firefox then maybe  3.5.4 for example instead
<grawity> yankees: sftp://username@secondcomputername/
<amerinese> Understood
<_cabaro_> yankees if you have a problem with the commands then just install ssh on both machines and install filezilla, sudo apt-get install filezilla
<sebsebseb> amerinese: that's the proper Firefox, with the branding and all that
<sebsebseb> amerinese: the proper logo I mean
<sebsebseb> amerinese: and user agent string for that matter
<janrou> How do I get sound on flash videoes in firefox 3.0.14, ubuntu 9.04? I have followed instructions and got video in firefox without sound, and I have VLC and Mplayer playing mp3 files perfectly.
<sebsebseb> amerinese: actsaully   that was one reason I got karmic early,  as well  as  having a good reason to repartition anyway
<Prohibited> http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/9.10/
<amerinese> sebsebseb: how is that working out for you?  stable?
<Prohibited> ( http://ftp.citylink.co.nz/ubuntu-releases/9.10/ ) no files on the FTPlol.
<dilo> Is this the right place to get support?
<lstarnes> dilo: for ubuntu, yes
<sebsebseb> amerinese: I wanted  to use the proper  Firefox from the repo, rather than shiretoko, which I had been using  for a while anyway, before the clean install
<yankees> grawity : if my computer name is emily and the other is em , what should i write?
<cabaro> my nokia keeps shutting my network, so sorrry to anyone im trying to help
<dilo> lstarnes, okay.
<Soundaholic> hey
<grawity> yankees: sftp://em/
<sebsebseb> amerinese: and get newer stuff early, since I used Ubuntu since the second release  with Fedora Core 2 and 4 before it
<cabaro> grawity:  thumbs up
<sebsebseb> amerinese: well it's been better than  when I did 9.04 early
<dilo> I want to install VNC on jaunty but i dont know how to install a *.sh script
<sebsebseb> amerinese: stable though  well not quite
<lstarnes> dilo: you run it
<lstarnes> dilo: with sh file.sh
<yankees> grawity : ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> dilo: you don't need to do it like that you can get it from the repo
<amerinese> sebsebseb: I see.  Man, this is a strange argument.  Why do they do it for branding, but then change the useragent?  They can have the blue globe and everything, but still leave the useragent firefox 3.5... it's for compatibility...
<dilo> VCN is not free
<Soundaholic> how do i change the sample rate of a song permanently  on ubuntu 8.04 LTS ( to be changed from 44.1khz to 48khz) , Audacity doesnt work on my box kindly suggest some other application to change it
<grawity> dilo: VNC is free.
<lstarnes> dilo: there are free vnc implementations
<sebsebseb> amerinese: indeed I would have prefered the proper FIrefox user agent
<dilo> oh okay, thankyou and let me try
<eepberries> how can i use xrandr to change the login screen resolution?
<cabaro> yankees: grawity's line should work,  but you have to install ssh (server) on the machine to connect first, sudo apt-get install ssh
<grawity> Soundaholic: Increasing the sample rate? Is that even possible, and if it is - what's the point? Isn't it as useless as increasing the bitrate?
<sebsebseb> amerinese: ,but  the blue globe is the devellopment version really,  and  I guess as a result it can't have the proper user agent string with Firefox in it, or that name
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: amerinese: so would of I prefered they keep it
<dilo> It works, thankyou!
<sebsebseb> amerinese: going back a few releases they actsaully put in a development verison of the proper Firefox :)
<sebsebseb> amerinese: can't remember which release that was though
<lstarnes> amerinese, sebsebseb: there are settings in about:config that can be used to change the useragent string
<daivana> what is the temrinal comand to copy a file in to another folder where are write permisions
<sebsebseb> amerinese: yes they put in a  Firefox beta
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: I know
<bullgard4> How can I make Launchpad a list of error reports which I have contributed to?
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: ,but that would be lieing  really if changing the shiretoko one to the FIrefox one :D
<eepberries> daivana sudo cp filename destination
<daivana> thanks
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: of course  that may help with  how browser market share is measured, but still what I said
<eepberries> example: sudo cp /home/dude/hi.png /home/bro/hi.png
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: amerinese: lstarnes: you can also install useragent switcher but thats kidna not the point most people wont change it and if you want to interact with it you it makes things harder for stats
<amerinese> lstarnes: yeah, I'm more concerned about the default is all, i'm using a user agent switcher when i run into problems... not just for myself, but for anyone installing... a sane default
<dilo> 2. problem ;)
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: I changed it :)   this time in Karmic, since  the proper en gb stuff comes in later or whatever,   I removed the en us  in the user agent so it would say en :)
<dilo> i need to install .DOT NET Framework with wine but during the installation there comes a big error message
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: changed in about:config
<eepberries> anybody know how i can use xrandr to change resolution at the login screen?
<yankees> _cabaro_ : ok. thank you. anyway, why can't i send file from my phone to ubuntu machine with bluetooth?
<cabaro> vonmixu: moi
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: the  whole shiretoko for 3.5   in 9.04,  has kind of confussed a lot of users really,  and so not really a great thing
<dilo> i need to install .DOT NET Framework with wine but during the installation there comes a big error message <- help please ;)
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: I have it listed in useragent switcher myself I use that a lot to imitate ie8 and such it helps form a web designer and php programming perspective to be able to change agents for testing
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: indeed at that
<lstarnes> dilo: we can't really help you if we don't know what the error message is
<grawity> dilo: How are you installing it?
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: make sure  it changes back to the proper one when your done though :)
<dilo> lstarnes, well its to big for posting here
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: of course, who wants to give microsoft undue credit
<grawity> dilo: Pastebin.
<lstarnes> !pastebin | dilo
<ubottu> dilo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: exactly
<dilo> just a sec
<grawity> dilo: Also, _why_ are you installing .NET?
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon:  who wants to help with market share for the worst browser of all Internet Explorer
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: that actsaully knows about this stuff, so sadly not most web users,  anyway off topic now
<dilo> grawity, for a basic programm
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: have to admit though that ie has made a lot of inroads for standards, I just wish they would of enforced standards mode on it from a web programers perspective ie6 and 7 are damm nightmares to deal with
<grawity> dilo: Have you tried Mono, or doesn't it work with your program?
<dilo> grawity, never heard of mono
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: what do you mean inroads for standards?
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: and with ie8 default using ie7 rendering it doesn't really help matters
<dilo> lstarnes, here's the paste
<dilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/285258/
<ectospasm> mono (the software framework project, not mononucleosis) is great
<grawity> dilo: Mono is the .NET runtime for Linux.
<avemowvip> s'il vous plait
<dilo> grawity, sound great ;)
<dilo> *sounds
<janrou> How do I get sound on flash videoes in firefox 3.0.14, ubuntu 9.04? I have followed instructions and got video in firefox without sound, and I have VLC and Mplayer playing mp3 files perfectly. <- help needed
<ectospasm> Novell has released Moonlight, an open-source Silverlight plugin, that works great
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: proper w3c code that looks the same across all the browser, I don't know if you do webdesign but with ie you have to do a lot of double coding just to fix ie bugs
<dilo> grawity, can i install it over synaptic?
<grawity> dilo: Yes.
<dilo> grawity, great
<lstarnes> dilo: you might want to send that error message in a bug report to wine's developers
<grawity> dilo: It doesn't run _all_ programs yet (and .NET apps written for Windows look ugly-ish), but try it first before messing with Wine.
<dilo> lstarnes, alright! thankyou
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: I have made websites before, and  made sure the pages validted and yeah,  so I know things,  indeed  all that extra work that many proper web developers have to do for silly IE, because it has most of the market still sadly
<eepberries> anybody know how i can use xrandr to change the resolution at the login screen? the video mode for my monitor is set incorrectly
<dilo> grawity, okay! thankyou very much
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: Ubuntu is like a big win :)   for a lot of things,   Firefox by default instead of that horrible browser,  Open Office instead of Microsoft Office, etc
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: of course a lot of other distros  that applys to as well,   and we are off topic hmm
<Primefalcon> sebsebseb: its about 3 times the the work since ie6 and 7 render cmpletely different than complient browsers such as opera or ff but they in turn render completely different than each other which complicates matters even further
<sebsebseb> Primefalcon: if you want to continue for a bit we should take it to pm or #ubuntu-offtopic really
<N3O> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 .
<Primefalcon> seb yah I should prob be finishing off the code im doing and head off to bed its 3:39am here lol
<Dayofswords> i noticed have alot of "iefix" iehack"  stuff in thei website's source
<N3O> Now i wanna install kubuntu 9.04 from cd with ubuntu. what i have to do ?
<rsk> N3O: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> N3O: Why use a CD? You can install kubuntu-desktop from the repositories instead.
<Buckie> Does anyone inhere know anything about crontab ?
<grawity> MenZa: Let me guess, very slow intertube.
<MenZa> grawity: A possibility.
<grawity> Buckie: Yes, what's your problem?
<bullgard4> How can I make Launchpad to produce a list of error reports which I have contributed to?
<N3O> MenZa , actually my download is not limitless. also i have the cd right now.
<cabaro> melik: install ubutntu from that cd then run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<MenZa> bullgard4: Try #launchpad
<Buckie> grawity, the problem is that I want to run a script every minute, so i figure out it must be like 5 stars - when i exit vim and checks with crontab - l it tells me there is "no crontab for user"
<MenZa> N3O: Ah, that explains it.
<N3O> cabaro,  this gives me some dependency error.
<grawity> Buckie: How are you editing the crontab?
<bullgard4> MenZa: I will. Thank you.
<lstarnes> Buckie: what vim command are you using when you exit?
<Buckie> grawity, with vim and pico
<grawity> Buckie: What _command_?
<N3O> MenZa ,  can you please tell me the steps. from add my cdrom as repo to install kde.
<Buckie> crontab -e it runs pico
<lstarnes> Buckie: it's likely nano instead of pico
<ectospasm> Buckie: depends on what $EDITOR or $VISUAL are
<cabaro> n3o: what gives an dependency error?
<ectospasm> ...I can't stand pico, so I set mine to vim
<grawity> Buckie: Hmm. How are you exiting the editor? Does it really save the file? Can you check /var/spool/cron? (It's actually nano, not pico, but that doesn't matter.)
<MenZa> N3O: I'm afraid I'm not sure. Have a look at System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Yondering> anyone playing with the 9.10 netbook remix beta?  I seem to be lacking /boot/grub/menu.lst, wondering what's changed that I should be looking for now..
<cabaro> neo: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<daivana> who can help me in ISo mounting????? Strange that some time ago I could mount iso images but now when I try to mount nothing happens ://
<MenZa> Yondering: We have grub2 now. It's new, and sexy. Also, #ubuntu+1 for Karmic, please.
<MenZa> !iso | daivana
<ubottu> daivana: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Yondering> MenZa, thank you
<Buckie> grawity, How can i check that it made the changes i saved ?
<N3O> MenZa , ya how can i add my kubuntu cd as repo here ?
<MenZa> N3O: Like I said, I don't know.
<Buckie> wrote*
<fahadsadah> !apt-cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cd
<fahadsadah> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<MenZa> N3O: Mount the CD and point to /media/cdrom0 likely
<MenZa> !msgthebot | fahadsadah
<ubottu> fahadsadah: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i've installed 9.10 and looks good, with some minor issues, but one thing is bothering me is that i can't use my madwifi drivers. I blacklisted ath5k and ath9k, patched and compiled but nothing. I do that usualli on 9.04 without problems even on kernel updates. Any idea about this ?
<N3O> MenZa ok then ?
<grawity> Buckie: Well, sudo cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/$USER
<MenZa> SUPEROGT: Generally, you don't want madwifi, you *want* ath5k. Try #ubuntu+1, however - this is only for 6.06 - 9.04.
<eepberries> anybody know how i can use xrandr to change the resolution at the login screen? the video mode for my monitor is set incorrectly
<MenZa> SUPEROGT: Protip: madwifi is ancient and deprecated.
<daivana> mount: can't find DVNFTCD1.ISO01.ISO in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<daivana> what does it mena?
<SUPEROGT> oh thanks MenZa and no, i don't want ath5k, don't works fine for me.
<lstarnes> daivana: what full command are you using?
<Buckie> grawity, no such file or directory
<daivana> oh :)
<daivana> sudo mount -o -loop DVNFTCD1.ISO01.ISO
<daivana> oh my fould
<daivana> fault
<lstarnes> daivana: -o loop, not -o -loop
<lstarnes> daivana: and you need a mount point for it
<MenZa> daivana: Also, you're missing a target.
<daivana> how dfo I asing a target?
<cabaro> daivana: wrong path to the iso file.  mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /mnt/folderYouMade
<daivana> thank you
<sam2> I am using internal modem(PCI card), but i can't see /dev/modem .why?
<janrou> Are you the coaching ubuntu cool guy 8-) that helps me getting sound on flash videoes in firefox 3.0.14, ubuntu 9.04?
<lstarnes> janrou: which flash plugin are you using?
<janrou> Istarnes: adobe
<grawity> sam2: It might be a so-called "Winmodem" - a quite dumb card which makes the Windows drivers do everything... Cheap to produce, but hard to use in Linux.
<lstarnes> janrou: try this: go to system > preferences > sound and change everything to use PulseAudio Sound Server (except the last option involving hardware mixers)
<eepberries> can somebody tell me if this xorg.conf file looks good? i'm trying to force xorg to use a certain resolution but it doesn't seem to be working http://pastebin.com/m36c538f
<grawity> sam2: If it isn't, check for /dev/ttyS* - that's how serial ports are presented. And internal modems, I think, are connecting through a virtual serial port, or something like that.
<janrou> Istarnes: PulseAudio server do not produce sound, we better go p2p chatting, because I have followed the most relevant procedurs I could find.
<conb123> What stage is karmic in at the moment?
<MenZa> conb123: Beta. Brokenly.
<sebsebseb> conb123: Beta
<lstarnes> conb123: beta; ask in #ubuntu+1 for further info
<Buckie> grawity, the file it edit when i run crontab -e is /tmp/crontab.iUijs0/crontab
<paipimenta> BOO YA!  I just manually deleted and remade (hence resized) my LVM partition by one cylinder!
<lstarnes> janrou: are you runnig anything else that uses sound when you try to view videos in firefox?
<lstarnes> *running
<Primefalcon> conb123: first stage beta actualy went into beta on the second I think
<conb123> MenZa: So it wouldn't be worth me grabbing it from update-manager just yet?
<paipimenta> and the beginning did not start on a cylinder boundary..... CRAPPY!
<grawity> Buckie: When you close $EDITOR, 'crontab' is supposed to check that file's syntax and move it to the right place.
<raven> hello - i need some help to record from a dv-cam please.... tnx
<MenZa> conb123: Depends if you feel like testing it. It runs alright for me, and it seems to for most people, but bear in mind it is *not* a production release.
<cabaro> buckie: thats a temp file
<Buckie>  grawity ahh, so ctrl + z is a bad idea ?
<janrou> Istarnes: no! The flash video shows up perfectly but without sound.
<grawity> Buckie: Yep
<Buckie> lol
<El_joker> Hi
<lstarnes> janrou: even with everything set to use pulseaudio?
<Noun> im trying to get ipv6 to work on ubuntu but i cant ping my gateway or connect to irc
<conb123> MenZa: Right yeah, how long until it is released, they bring out a new one every like 6 months or something isn't it?
<Buckie> grawity, still dont work though
<grawity> Noun: How are you setting it up?
<MenZa> October 29th, conb123 - and yes, there's a new release out every six months, co-inciding with GNOME's release cycle.
<lstarnes> conb123: 9.10 = 10th month of 2009
<conb123> Ok then i think i shall wait until the 29th then thanks guys
<lstarnes> conb123: wait until a few days afterwards or you will have slow downloading from the mirrirs
<lstarnes> *mirrors
<einand> anyone running kermic and firefox 3.5 here?
<conb123> lstarnes: i usually use the torrent
<janrou> Why should I use the PulseAudio Server, when it does not produce any test sound in System|Preference|Sound?
<lstarnes> einand: #ubuntu+1 is for questions about karmic
<MenZa> einand: Several. Even more in #ubuntu+1, which is where you should be asking about Karmic :)
<lstarnes> janrou: use it anyway and see if it works with flash
<lstarnes> janrou: if it doesn't, then switch back to the settings you had before
<einand> lstarnes and MenZa tnx
<Buckie> grawity, I know what i did wrong now :$
<Ali_nz11> how do you work out what graphics chipset you are using? and is it better to install a driver or will the default be just as good?
<Buckie> grawity, thx for the help
<Gnea> Ali_nz11: lspci | grep VGA
<cabaro> ali_nzll: lspci
<Ali_nz11> ok- and driver?
<janrou> I have just forund a PulseAudio set up, where nothing is set up. Do I have set it to grant access to firefox allowing it send sounddat to the sound hardware?
<daivana> how d oyou unmount?\
<daivana> sudo umount /path/
<daivana> ?
<Dr_Willis> daivana:  thats one way
<daivana> it doesnt work :)
<Severity1> !umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<cabaro> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Dr_Willis> perhaps if you state a bit more details......
<daivana> I mounted a iso image and I want tounount it
<daivana> unmount*
<lstarnes> daivana: umount /path/to/mount/point
<N3O> can anybody tell me how can i install kubuntu inside ubuntu from cdrom ?
<daivana> thx
<daivana> stil mountedf
<daivana> ://
<grawity> N3O: Run 'sudo apt-cdrom'
<Severity1> what did you use to mount that iso?
<lstarnes> daivana: make sure that you used that with sudo and the correct mount point
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i use jaadu to connect to internet via bluetooth or wi-fi vi my cellphone?
<daivana> sudo mount -o loop /home/daivana/DVNFTCD1.ISO01.iso /mnt/cdrom
<cabaro> daivana: use sudo.. sudo umount /path/
<lstarnes> daivana: sudo umount /mnt/cdrom
<daivana> it wont unmount it :/
<Dr_Willis> close all out all apps accessing it also.
<N3O> grawity ok then ?
<janrou> Istarnes: I'll give it the 1001 try ...
<sam2> In case of internal modem(PCI card),which is /dev file. /dev/modem or /dev/ttys0 or /dev/ttyACM0 or /dev/ttyl0 ?
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i  to connect to internet via bluetooth or wi-fi from my cellphone?
<daivana> there are some folder in the mount point, but when I try to acces them it says its deleted
<N3O> grawity , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<N3O> grawity , give me this following error
<paipimenta> anyone know how I could view the physical extents used on a physical volume? (LVM)
<daivana> everything is ok now
<N3O> grawity , E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<daivana> thanks for the help people
<grawity> N3O: Hmm, sudo apt-get update?
<cabaro> daivana: lsof | grep pathOfMountpoint
<cabaro> to see which files are open
<daivana> for the future thanks
<cabaro> like.. lsof | grep /usr/bin
<paipimenta> how would I search for manual entries with regular expressions?
<_21h_> after upgrade to 910 i see some bugs. if switch desktop resolution to 1280x1024 all icons and wallpaper hiding, but if i made 1024x768 all works fine. anybody knows how ti fix this?
<paipimenta> like if I want to search for something like pextents, I could search for *ext*
<Guest20123> oh
<mrfelton> Hi
<Dr_Willis> _21h_:  see #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 issues
<grawity> paipimenta: recursive grep on /usr/share/man?
<Guest20123> ...
<mrfelton> I've been running Wirishark to try and work out why my network is being so crappy...
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i  to connect to internet via bluetooth or wi-fi from my cellphone?
<mrfelton> One thing I have noticed is continuall traffic using the SSDP service
<Guest20123> cellphone?
<mrfelton> It seems to be coming from my router
<mrfelton> anyone know about this?
<N3O> grawity, W: Skipping non-exisiting file /cdrom/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages
<N3O> grawity gives me that when i give sudo apt-cdrom add
<grawity> mrfelton: SSDP is something UPnP-related, I think. You could disable it in the router's configuration (but it's sometimes useful for automatic port forwarding)
<daivana> what is the temrinal comand to create folder in a fodler with permissions
<bullgard4> I run Windows Selector to move Firefox 3.5.3 to another workspace. Now my computer is frozen. Only I could move the mouse cursor. But clicking on any button has no effect. Ctrl+Alt+F1 has no effect. Alt+SysRq+K produced a black display screen. What "project" or package should I attribute to my Launchpad bug report? What log schould I attach?
<daivana> I know I have to ise google but you guys are faster ; D:D
<lstarnes> daivana: mkdir is usually used for making directories
<daivana> thank you
<RadJohn> Is the ATI Radeon X1300 video card able to run on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron)?
<paipimenta> grawity: what would the pattern be fore that?
<paipimenta> grawity: *ext* in regex form
<RadJohn> Anyone know anything about installing a Radeon X1300 video card on Hardy?
<paipimenta> grep -r /*ext*/ /usr/share/man
<peterretief> anyone got Native Client in Chrome working
<ubuntistas> does anybody know how can i  to connect to internet via bluetooth or wi-fi from my cellphone?
<cabaro> :       /(ext)/
<lstarnes> peterretief: try man -k ext
<grawity> paipimenta: grep -r 'ext' /usr/share/man
<grawity> paipimenta: Or, egrep -r '[^ ]ext[^ ]'
<paipimenta> if I can find this out..... I'll be able to manually adjust my partition table, and move my whole LVM partition snug up against my 50Meg /boot
<paipimenta> what's the [^ ] part?
<lstarnes> peterretief: no space
<peterretief> lstarnes: thank
<peterretief> s
<Ali_nz11> when I add a user and login I get No Directory, logging in with HOME=/ - how do I fix this?
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: you might need to specify a home directory for that user
<cabaro> ali_nzzl: nano /etc/passwd
<Ali_nz11> lstarnes: when createing the user?
<Ali_nz11> cabaro: yep - and then?
<bigmack83> karmic!
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: yes
<cwickert> how to search several 'products' in launchpad, e.g. all Xfce related bugs although these are more than 20 packages?
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: or with usermod or another account info modifier
<bigmack83> is there a room for talking about karmic, or is this room alright?
<lstarnes> bigmack83: #ubuntu+1
<bigmack83> thanks
<cabaro> /etc/passwd has the home folder in the syntax
<lstarnes> cabaro: /etc/passwd shouldn't be edited directly
<cabaro> yah :)
<Ali_nz11> so something like useradd user -d user
<Prohibited> Ubuntu torrents ftw
<Prohibited> 340kb/s
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: -d /home/user
<grawity> Prohibited: kb or kB?
<Prohibited> kilo bytes
<rsk> not bits?
<Prohibited> no, not bits lol
<grawity> b = bit, B = byte.
<Prohibited> fine then
<grawity> mb = millibit.
<Prohibited> kB/s
<Prohibited> d= now my upload is going higher
<Prohibited> 30kb/s
<Ali_nz11> what about -m?
<rsk> what about him
<cabaro> grawity: millibit :) almost a bit, actually one thousand of a bit but not really. This should work on a lot of true/false statements
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: that will make the home directory if ir doesn't exist already
<lstarnes> *it
<Ali_nz11> hmmm, type useradd user -d /home/user -p password
<Ali_nz11> it creates the user but wont accept the password?
<Prohibited> #ubuntu+1 I think
<Prohibited> meh i accidently scrolled up, saw old chat.
<Ali_nz11> grrrr, I am still getting No Directory logging in with home
<lstarnes> Ali_nz11: use useradd user -d /home/user -m -p password
<Ali_nz11> lstarnes: ok
<qbll> 请问下ubuntu里面安装nvidia tnt2显卡怎么装不上?要怎么才能装上
<Ali_nz11> thanks - that worked
<Keiffer> Hi. Do you recommend using the 64bit version of Ubuntu? Do I have access tho all apps in 32bit version?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: there may be some minor compatibility issues, but almost everything in the 32-bit version works in the 64-bit version
<qbll> 32-bit version
<lucho> ·lixt
<lucho> hola
<paipimenta> anyone know how I can view exactly which physical extents my logical volumes are taking up? I've done it before, a pre-pvmove command
<qbll> how I setup nvidia tnt2
<qbll> who is know?
<raven> where can i change the passwords on a ssh-server-system? i cannot login to this....
<Keiffer> Another question. Gnome or KDE?
<lstarnes> raven: do you have physical access to the system?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: that is personal preference
<raven> yes
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  install them both.. try them both.
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does bluetooth work out of box with ubuntu on eee pc 1005Ha-H:
<lstarnes> raven: if you can physically access it, you can use passwd from a terminal on it
<Keiffer> Dr_willis, both on the same Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: yes
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  yes.. that doable...
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  install the ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop packages.. you may wan tto try  xubuntu-desktop also
<Dr_Willis> did i miss any other -desktops we got now?
<Guest97505> hi
<Keiffer> xubuntu is xcfe?
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  or try out the live desktop cd's and see what you like
<qbll> yes
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu - xfce  yes.
<alibaba_> има ли българи тук за помощ ?
<jamieleshaw> Dr_Willis, yes you forgot mythbuntu-desktop
<Guest97505> ls *ubuntu*
<raven> lstarnes, i do not understand what's goning on here the user has no password any more and also with root i cannot login with the given password.... anything does not work here...
<Dr_Willis> jamieleshaw:  well thats more of a speciality :)
<jamieleshaw> Dr_willis heheheh
<nancy> hi
<lstarnes> raven: it might require public-key authentication, but you'll have to check the configuration of the ssh server for that
<raven> ok where can i do this on the server?
<indus> Amaranth, hi
<lstarnes> raven: look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<raven> ok tnx
<lstarnes> raven: it likely allows password authentication unless you changed it to not allow it
<indus> anyone know how to restore grub with alternate cd
<jamieleshaw> Hello, does bluetooth work out of box with ubuntu on asus eee pc 1005HA-H
<banisterfiend> anyone else here really really lagged?
<Keiffer> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kdegnome
<Keiffer> so the differences are entirely based on appereance and style-of-use?
<Keiffer> between DEs?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: the cores are different too
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  they are very differnt in many ways.  go track down  a live cd for both and test them, both out
<lstarnes> Keiffer: kde uses qt for widgets while gnome and xfce use gtk
<raven> lstarnes,
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  or just install both then select the one to try out at the login window.
<raven> empty password does not work as like as the root login..... i do not why...
<lucho> hola hola
<Keiffer> This won't affect my system performances?
<raven> lstarnes, do i have to restart the ssh-server?
<lstarnes> raven: by default, sshd does not allow root loins
<lstarnes> *logins
<Keiffer> I really need a stable environment but also i want to learn some new stuff
<lstarnes> raven: configuration changes usually require a restart
<raven> lstarnes, i changed do yes
<lstarnes> raven: so try sudo invoke-rc.d sshd restart
<raven> ok tnx
<Guest57607> hello from france
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  then track down a kubuntu live cd and test out kubuntu,  and see if you like it.
<raven> lstarnes, "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssht not found" strange thing here....
<lstarnes> raven: sshD, not sshT
<lstarnes> raven: lowercase
<lucho> ha desapaercido la lista de nicks
<raven> oh right
<BlouBlou> !es > lucho
<ubottu> lucho, please see my private message
<msk> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest57607> #ubuntu.fr
<msk> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<raven> lstarnes, "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/ssht not found" strange thing here...
<raven> sry
<lstarnes> Guest57607: I think you want to use /join #ubuntu-fr
<raven> same thing with sshd
<grawity> raven: Try just 'ssh'
<Guest47287> I have a problem with my nVidia GeForce 9500 on Ubuntu Hardy
<Keiffer> Do you think that using Virtual Machines is good for me, wanting a good stable system and to test linuxes too?
<lucho> tanks
<raven> oh yes tnx - seems that i am still sleeping
<axelvincent> hi
<grawity> raven: Some distributions use 'sshd', others have 'ssh' for the script name
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  virtualbox is rather easy to get going and  good to test things in.
<Guest47287> the card looks installed, I have the NVIDIA splash at the boot and nvidia settings works
<Guest47287> however compiz does not activate
<soreau> Guest47287: If you would like to come to #compiz, we will help you get compiz working
<Guest47287> if I call COMPIZ from command line it says "another windows manager is active"
<lstarnes> Guest47287: compiz --replace
<banisterfiend> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Keiffer> Dr_Willis, good to know, thanks for the advice. Can I use it for daily Windows Apps? I need to work in Corel and Adobe apps.
<Guest47287> I tried compiz replace but the screen gets funny, now window top
<Guest47287> OK I try to join #compiz
<Guest47287> ?
<nightvisio> hi
<Dr_Willis> Keiffer:  virtualbox can run windows..
<lstarnes> Keiffer: there is also wine for some windoes apps
<lstarnes> *window
<lstarnes> oops, windows
<ashford> I lost my sound (Realtek AC'97 onboard)
<mrfelton> What is ubiquity? I notice it starts at boot... Do I need it?
<trancefat> Hello
<grawity> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.12 (jaunty), package size 2784 kB, installed size 10092 kB
<grawity> Hmmm.
<grawity> That really shouldn't be starting on boot.
<mrfelton> grawity: well, it's there in sysv-rc-conf
<trancefat> I m having some trouble installing Ubuntu 9.04 on a relatively old computer(2005) but was upgraded last year with a new graphic card and some ram and hd space
<mrfelton> set to start at levels 2, 3, 4 & 5
<trancefat> i ve inserted the Ubuntu 9.04 CD and booted
<trancefat> firstly the keyboard seems to hand at the selectionof Language
<trancefat> and then after the 30 seconds are over
<trancefat> the CD proceeds
<trancefat> keyboard is not hung anymore
<trancefat> but the CD stops at a page with a long list of messages like init:tty1 main process ended , respawning
<trancefat> what could be wrong
<mrfelton> grawity: I take it I can disable that then.. it seems to be some king of system installer
<mrfelton> but, I already have the system installed!
<emanux> how to setup ldap server?
<ashford> I wonder if anyone else had audio difficulties.  I have a linux driver package (realtek-linux-audiopack) but it has manual instructions for installation that speak to modprobe.conf or conf.modules in /etc (there are no such files).
<mrfelton> god knows why it runs as a service
<ashford> join #ubuntu
<eepberries> anybody know how i can use xrandr to change resolution at the login screen?
<tjz> just a dumb question
<tjz> do you use antivirus on your ubuntu?
<tjz> :D
<grawity> tjz: I don't, and I guess most people don't either.
<trancefat> maybe everone s busy, i can come some other time, thanks anyways
<lstarnes> !virus | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tjz> i doubt there is any antivirus?
<grawity> trancefat: Not really - they just don't know the answer.
<lstarnes> tjz: there is clamav for some limited scanning for windows viruses
<maniel> hi
<lstarnes> tjz: unix-like systems (such as linux) may be affected by rootkits, which are another form of malware less prevalent than viruses
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tjz> is there some flood just now??
<grawity> tjz: No, just a netsplit... some Freenode server has lost its connection temporarily.
<SharpRain> netsplit mate :)
<maniel> why apt wantw to replace my custom build packages [originals were segfaulting] with the same versions from repository [which doesn't work, that's why i've build them by my self]
<maniel> *wants
<Hasanibrahim1> hi everyone
<banisterfiend> SharpRain, are you an aussie, mate?
<lstarnes> maniel: apt has a preference for packages from the official repos
<SharpRain> what is the best download manager with threading, downloading files in multiple chunks then putting it back together (forgot what that was called), proxy, authentication, and other support
<SharpRain> and yes
<tjz> is there a portable app for ubuntu?
<SharpRain> I'm in australia
<Hasanibrahim1> i need to install multiple monitor, how can i do it ?
<lstarnes> maniel: you can use techniques like pinning to keep packages at a certain version
<maniel> lstarnes: yeah, but version strings are the same
<maniel> but it still wants the repo ones
<tjz> is there a portable firefox browser for ubuntu?
<SharpRain> what is the best download manager with threading, downloading files in multiple chunks then putting it back together (forgot what that was called), proxy, authentication, scheduling, and more?
<Darkpudel> Hasanibrahim1 your graphiccard?
<maniel> SharpRain: aria2
<grawity> SharpRain: DownThemAll works quite nice. It's a Firefox addon though.
<Hasanibrahim1> nvidia Darkpudel
<Darkpudel> Hasanibrahim1 Download the Nvidiadriver from nvidia.com and then type in a terminal "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Hasanibrahim1> i
<Hasanibrahim1> did
<Hasanibrahim1> Darkpudel:
<Keiffer> i might ask a stupid one: let's say i have a 258 MB ram, 1.3 GHz CPU computer. You install linux for headless use. Can you do something so, you access this one from a modern, 4gb RAM, dual core computer and use some of this system's resources to make the first work via LAN?
<disown> I'm looking for some info on how to do dev on ubuntu, i.e how to package, install, run, test, deinstall packages etc while developing. Any guides, tips?
<Darkpudel> Hasanibrahim1 now "X Server Display Configuration", then at Configuration "TwinVIew"
<DarkMage23032> I've downloaded Karmic through a FTP mirror and by torrenting it, both give me the error "Invalid or corrupted kernel"
<lstarnes> Keiffer: I don't think so
<lstarnes> DarkMage23032: expect karmic to break
<lstarnes> DarkMage23032: it is still a beta
<rsk> DarkMage23032: did you verify the burned cd's dm5?
<rsk> er .. md5
<DarkMage23032> rsk: Uh, no.
<rsk> do it
<HappyHobo> and don't burn at 52x
<Hasanibrahim1> Darkpudel: thereis a button called "configure" :D
<Slart> Keiffer: depending on what kind of work you want to offload..
<Darkpudel> Hasanibrahim1 click on it!
<HappyHobo> for an iso Slart I get bad results.
<maniel> lstarnes: http://pastie.org/641125 you can see here that packages version's are the same, my packages are built from deb-src repo, but apt wants to replace it with packages from binary repo
<Slart> Keiffer: if you're compiling stuff there are distributed compilers available, I think.. there might be other stuff available for other apps.. I don't think there is anything general for taking some of the work off the lighter machine though
<anderson> Hello
<anderson> i need help on wifi
<Slart> HappyHobo: huh?
<anderson> can any one guide ?
<rsk> !ask | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> maniel: I'm not sure what to do in this situation.  someone else might know
<Slart> !wifi | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HappyHobo> you had to be there Slart
<Hasanibrahim1> Darkpudel: i am sorry, i asked question incorrectly.
<whois> !info Karmic
<ubottu> Package Karmic does not exist in jaunty
<rsk> xDD
<lstarnes> !karmic > whois
<ubottu> whois, please see my private message
<Keiffer> Slart, I don't need to do that. I was asking to see if that could be possible.
<Hasanibrahim1> two monitors are working now correctly. but two of them are showing same screen
<Hasanibrahim1> i need to use different Desks
<raven> i cannot access to the ssh server what is going on here - no password is right
<stefg> !dualgead | Hasanibrahim1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualgead
<Slart> Keiffer: you could also have a look at some of the clustering software available..
<stefg> !dualhead | Hasanibrahim1
<ubottu> Hasanibrahim1: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<rsk> raven: login to the machine locally and make sure the password is right
<anderson> I upgraded to 9.10 and all of sudden m nt able to start wifi on my laptop. I cheked Hardware Drivers it sgows BroadCom =. Active but not in use!! M nt getting why
<rsk> anderson: that's karmic, go to #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !karmic | anders
<ubottu> anders: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<raven> rsk it is
<rsk> raven: cheked your config, so all ip's can connect?
<lstarnes> raven: make sure that password authentication is allowed
<rsk> and ye, that.
<HappyHobo> so far karmic hasn't broken on me and I've been apt-get dist-upgrading the whole time
<raven> rsk, lstarnes it always gives me "permission denied" at password command
<raven> i do not know where to look here
<Darkpudel> Hasanibrahim1, u have to click on Configure and either take TwinView or Seperate X-Screen; then restart ur X-Server
<lstarnes> raven: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lstarnes> raven: look for PasswordAuthentication
<SharpRain> hmm
<SharpRain> I installed aria2 through synaptic
<SharpRain> but it's not here
<SharpRain> typing aria2 in console says command not found
<Keiffer> the thing is i have this old computer and i don't want to retire it. so, if anyone has any idea, it's welcomed
<SharpRain> and it's not in applications
<SharpRain> keffer: use as bomb
<raven> #AuthorizedKeysFile	%h/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<raven> its enabled
<stefg> Keiffer: tell about the specs
<lstarnes> raven: no, PasswordAuthentication
<rsk> Keiffer: donate to a good cause
<SharpRain> So yeah, what do I do about this aria2 thing
<raven> lstarnes, its "yes"
<lstarnes> raven: what error do you get when attemtping to connect with a password?
<raven> oh just a moment
<mcmlxxi> !multiple monitors
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<raven> Permission denied, please try again.
<SharpRain> How do I use aria2?
<lstarnes> raven: that error makes no sense
<SharpRain> Help
<stefg> !xinerama | mcmlxxi
<ubottu> mcmlxxi: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ABOANAS93> i want to increase my ubuntu space , how?
<das_Urmel> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.4 and have a internet connection via Lan. Now i would like to make the inet connection accessible to my imac via wlan. could any body tell me how. allready tried various things. i don't get it to work.
<krzycho27> elo
<lstarnes> raven: is that with root?
<ABOANAS93> i want to increase my ubuntu space , how?
<raven> with every user
<rsk> ABOANAS93: buy new hdd
<raven> ok i just diabled pw and now it says "Permission denied (publickey)."
<lstarnes> raven: enable passwords
<ABOANAS93> na , i have been installed it on 80 GB HD and i cant use any more than 10GB.
<lstarnes> raven: pastebin your /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: did you only give it a 10gb partition?
<ABOANAS93> i used wubi.
<SharpRain> aria2 looks bad
<ABOANAS93> no , 80GB partition.
<raven> lstarnes, do i have to edit the /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key or something like that?
<lstarnes> raven: don't do anything with the keys
<ABOANAS93> but in 80 i could only use 10 because of wubi installer.
<stefg> ABOANAS93: BTW it's quite a stupid idea to chat as root
<ABOANAS93> sorry
<ABOANAS93> how did you know?
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: your user id in irc contains your nick, the username sent by your client, and your hostname/ip
<stefg> ABOANAS93: you're making it obvious ...
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: most clients send your system login name as the username by default
<ABOANAS93> no problem ubuntu is unhackaple.
<Maxior> #ubuntu-pl
<tjz2> hmm
<Maxior> hi
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: only when you aren't root
<Maxior> i have problem with ettercap
<ABOANAS93> oh ,shit . bey
<Maxior> forwarded (libnet_write_raw_ipv4(): -1 bytes written (Message too long)
<stefg> ABOANAS93:  ubuntu is not easily hackable... but not idiot-proof
<lstarnes> raven: try setting PermitEmptyPasswords to no
<raven> oh i did previously it's been reset
<raven> lstarnes still denied
<lstarnes> raven: what do you get from this?: ps aux | grep sshd | grep -v grep
<SharpRain> omg
<happyhessian> i have a shockingly non-technical question for the channel: i have a relative who wants to switch to ubuntu from vista but he's worried about an outlook replacement--i don't really use any pim type software so i don't know what to tell him--what do people use in place of outlook on ubuntu and how good is it with fulfilling the same functions and with migrating from windows?
<SharpRain> DownthemAll doesn't have support for a userrname/password
<SharpRain> WHAT DOES?
<grawity> SharpRain: Doesn't it?
<SharpRain> NO.
<lstarnes> SharpRain: caps
<grawity> SharpRain: http://user:pass@host/path/
<SharpRain> so I have to add that to the end
<SharpRain> of a huge thing of rapidshare links
<SharpRain> like 100's
<SharpRain> that's cool.
<SharpRain> not
<FloodBot1> SharpRain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> SharpRain: you could use a short sed/perl script to add the user:pass to each
<stefg> happyhessian: evolution, which is the default email/PIM client
<SharpRain> ..
<lstarnes> SharpRain: e.g. sed -i 's,http://,http://user:pass@,g' file.txt
<[007aLinux]> Is there any way to increase the login screen resolution?
<James_T_Kirk> good afternoon
<stefg> !fixres | [007aLinux]
<ubottu> [007aLinux]: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<das_Urmel> anybody who can help me? here's my question again: " hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.4 and have a internet connection via Lan. Now i would like to make the inet connection accessible to my imac via wlan. could any body tell me how. allready tried various things. i don't get it to work."
<jamiewan> happyhessian: thunderbird mate thats the go
<James_T_Kirk> i have problems with Rhythmbox.... i installed all the neccessary Gstreamer plugins and codecs, but am getting errors
<stefg> !ics | das_Urmel
<ubottu> das_Urmel: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Keiffer> what virtualisation software do you recommend? virtualbox, vmware etc? i need to use windows apps in linux. wine is not a good alternative
<happyhessian> are there any know problems migrating from outlook--contacts, etc,?
<raven> lstarnes, root      4646  0.0  0.1   5436  1072 ?        Ss   12:23   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Maxior> hi i have problem with ettercap
<Maxior> more plugins can't be loaded
<stefg> Keiffer: virtualbox for desktop use
<James_T_Kirk> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Nisha_> hey how can i install a new kernel without compiling?
<Maxior> what is wrong ?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: virtualbox and other virtual machines require a windows license and an installation of windows irself
<das_Urmel> ubottu: thanks, i'll give that a try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> *itse;f
<lstarnes> bah
<lstarnes> raven: I'm really not sure what is causing this stuff to happen
<TLF> hello
<TLF> it's there a way so I can configure ubuntu not to wipe /tmp every time I restart? Thanks
<raven> me to...
<Nisha_> hey how can i install a new kernel without compiling?
<lstarnes> Nisha_: install a pre-build .deb package
<[007aLinux]> stefg: ?
<lstarnes> *pre-built
<stefg> Nisha_: you don't
<Nisha_> why?
<grawity> TLF: Why do you need that?
<[007aLinux]> stefg: It's login screen.
<Nisha_> i just want to use a new kernel
<lstarnes> Nisha_: generally, it is strongly recommended that you NOT use a different kernel
<lstarnes> Nisha_: unless you upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<TLF> grawity: I host some files there that I need until I delete them
<Keiffer> lstarnes, what do you mean? can't i use virtual inside ubuntu and install windows?
<[007aLinux]> grawity: Hello ,can you tell how to increase login screen resolution?
<Nisha_> lstarnes: my sis graphic card and wireless driver is not working
<stefg> [007aLinux]: please read the link first, then complain :-)
<lstarnes> TLF: move them out of /tmp
<grawity> [007aLinux]: I don't know.
<grawity> TLF: mkdir /files
<lstarnes> Keiffer: you can
<TLF> but I don't want that
<grawity> TLF: Or if you really really want, there's a script in /etc/init.d/ that does that.
<stefg> !kernel | Nisha_
<ubottu> Nisha_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<TLF> ok
<lstarnes> TLF: /tmp is really meant for temporary files
<lstarnes> TLF: you likely want /var instead of /tmp
<Keiffer> lstarnes, and i can use a cracked iso of win, can i?
<tjz2> if i switch to ubuntu desktop
<tjz2> i don;t think i need putty anymore :D
<lstarnes> Keiffer: you should only use a legal copy with a legal license
<lstarnes> Keiffer: we do not advocate or allow piracy here
<lstarnes> Keiffer: even if it is a product by microsoft
<shrey> Pls help..after i used command pppoeconf my wifi is not detected.
<stefg> TLF: according to the FHS /tmp is wiped at every reboot. files that need to survive a reboot go to /var/tmp
<stefg> !fhs | TLF
<ubottu> TLF: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Enriquei> does the listen media player have an IRC chatroom?
<Keiffer> lstarnes, what is my alternative? i do have a laptop with vista with licence. can i put that licence on the pc and ubuntu on laptop?
<lstarnes> Keiffer: buy a copy of windows
<iceroot> Keiffer: ask microsoft
<Enriquei> Keiffer: depends
<Prohibited> Keiffer: w*cough*arez
<lstarnes> Prohibited: see my last comment
<Enriquei> especially on if that copy is OEM or not
<shrey> Pls help..after i used command pppoeconf my wifi is not detected?
<Prohibited> shrey: pl0x halpz i r /\/0013z04z
<Richard_Martin> join #defocus
<shrey> Prohibited: what's this
<shawn001> im trying to learn the find command. i have *.deb files in many different directories on a thumb drive. i want to use find to find all *.deb files and copy them to a directory on another partition. i tried this but doesnt seem to work. any ideas? " find /media/cdrom -name "*.deb" -type f -exec cp *.deb /media/Files/backup/var/cache/apt/ "
<Guest52695> hi
<achilles> hello, I'm trying to rsync my directory to a remote NFS mounted directory, but rsync can't hold permissions, is there a way to avoid setting permissions, I saw the man page, can't get it
<Enriquei> Anyone know of a music player that meets these requirements: Runs under gnome, can be remotely controlled via webgui, and has shoutcast support?
<Guest52695> hi I decided to upgrade to 9.04, to be safe I am thinking to "cp -a" my home folder.
<Guest52695> is that enough to save all my stuff and my main settings ?
<stefg> achilles: although i can't give a direct answer to your question i'd recommend to look at rdiff-backup (some useful wrapper around rsync)
<Guest52695> do you have better suggestions before an upgrade ?
<stefg> !info rdiff-backup | achilles
<ubottu> achilles: rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 194 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Guest52695> I am starting from a hardy Ultimate Edition
<shawn001> Guest52695, the -p tag will keep permissions
<ikonia> Guest52695: ultimate edition is not an ubuntu release - it's not supported here
<Guest52695> the -p tag is not included in the -a tag
<achilles> stefg, thank you!
<Guest52695> its very unstable
<Guest52695> that's why I am moving away
<ikonia> Guest52695: it's not an ubuntu product - it's nothing to do with ubuntu, it's not supported here
<Guest52695> I didn't know that
<shawn001>  cp -ap blah
<Guest52695> OK thank you
<grawity> tar cvzf home.tar.gz $HOME
<shawn001> ^^ works too
<Enriquei> hmmm no suggestions?
<Guest52695> there is no way to save my programs istallations... I think.
<ikonia> Guest52695: it's not supported here
<ikonia> Guest52695: a clean install is the only way to gain support
<grawity> Enriquei: I think mpd meets all three.
<Madpilot> Guest52695, is your /home a seperate partition?
<Enriquei> mpd?
<Enriquei> link?
<grawity> Enriquei: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/mpd
<Enriquei> ty
<dallix> I'm getting a CRC error on boot, that means I have to redownload the iso right?
<grawity> Enriquei: mpd itself runs as a daemon, and to control it you use a 'client' - there are many for GNOME, KDE, terminal-based, web-based, and so on.
<LexR> hey guys, anyone knows how to make gnome apps (synaptic) use kde decoration in kde4???
<Madpilot> ubottu, info mpd |  Enriquei
<ubottu> Enriquei: mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.2-3ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 162 kB, installed size 496 kB
<linuxn_eo> I'm using hardy, and would like to install vlc 1.0.2. What repository do I need to add to do that (or do I need to do it by hand?)? How do I answer this type of question for myself in general?
<grawity> Enriquei: For a nice GNOME client, install Sonata.
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: if it's not in the ubuntu repo - it's not supported by ubuntu yet
<Enriquei> will check out sonata
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: you can search for 3rd party repo's but that is at your own risk and may cause you problems down the line
<shawn001> how can i use the 'find' command to find all files with a given extension (*.deb) on a partition (in many directories) and move them to a single directory on another partition. tried this but didnt work: " find /media/thumb-drive -name "*.deb" -type f -exec cp *.deb /media/Files/backup/debs/ "
<Enriquei> is it self-sufficient or is it a front end?
<linuxn_eo> ikonia: it is: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-September/009605.html
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: are you using karmic ?
<linuxn_eo> ikonia: but it's only in for karmic, as far as I can see
<Madpilot> linuxn_eo, 1.0.2 looks much newer than the version in Ubuntu currently - you might find a packaged version in a PPA, though
<linuxn_eo> as I said, I'm using hardy
<grawity> Enriquei: gmpc and ario are two more GNOME clients for mpd.
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: ok - so it's not in your versions repository - so it's not supported for your OS yet
<stefg> dallix: yes, the medium is damaged, but there are ways to avoid to have to download the full image again. zsync and bittorrent clients are able to checksum the file and correct the errors
<Madpilot> linuxn_eo, probably best to upgrade - hardy->intrepid->jaunty then karmic when it's final late this month...
<linuxn_eo> ikonia: hm - and there's no way to do it through backports or something?
<stefg> dallix: what iso have you downloaded?
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: it's not back ported yet - so no
<Enriquei> thanks
<linuxn_eo> Madpilot: easier said than done - this is a netbook with a very tiny disk
<Madpilot> linuxn_eo, a reinstall w/ jaunty might be your best bet, then
<linuxn_eo> if it were a normal pc, i would've already done that
<linuxn_eo> Madpilot: I'd rather not reinstall for the sake of one feature in one media player.. :/
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: package it yourself ? talk to the maintainer for a back port ?
<Madpilot> linuxn_eo, you'll get an entirely updated OS along with that one feature, though :)
<linuxn_eo> ikonia: I'll go the packaging it myself route; any tips on what pages I should read?
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: the packaging guide on the wiki.ubuntu.com page
<linuxn_eo> Madpilot: I was a gentoo user for 6 years, I've had enough of entirely updated OSs ;)
<Madpilot> ubottu, compile |  linuxn_eo
<ubottu> linuxn_eo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Enriquei> got a link for sonata?
<linuxn_eo> thanks; I'll read those links
<Enriquei> grawity ^^
<ikonia> Enriquei: you're asking for a lot of link, there are search engines available
<Madpilot> linuxn_eo, updated Ubuntu still works, unlike what I've heard of chasing updates in Gentoo :)
<grawity> Enriquei: All of them are in Ubuntu package manager.
<grawity> !info sonata
<ubottu> sonata (source: sonata): GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 295 kB, installed size 1264 kB
<lstarnes> bigmack83: find /media/cdrom -name "*.deb" -type f | xargs cp --target-directory=/media/Files/backup/var/cache/apt/
<linuxn_eo> Madpilot: yes, usually; not always
<Enriquei> thank you
<linuxn_eo> I've had a few breakages with ubuntu updates before
<ikonia> linuxn_eo: to a beta OS - yes, very much breaks a lot
<cylex> anyone know how to use OpenLDAP with linux
<ikonia> cylex: in what respect
<grawity> Enriquei: In other words, 'sudo apt-get install mpd sonata gmpc ario ncmpc' in Terminal.
<cylex> hooking up login to windows
<stefg> dallix: a.) although you might have a fast line you are putting unnecessary load on ubuntu servers. b.) there is allready a newer nightly build available that you caould zsync
<Enriquei> ill read up on them and give it a shot. Thank you for the leads grawity
<ikonia> cylex: ok, so that's ldap + samba for that, maybe kerberos too
<nie> irc.oz.org
<cylex> yeah, I never got it to work
<ikonia> nie: ?
<bigmack83> lstarnes, ah a lifesaver. thanks
<cylex> any good tutorial link for OpenLDAP + SAMBA
<ikonia> cylex: there are tons on the net
<ikonia> cylex: there are a few ubuntu specific ones on help.ubuntu.com - but they don't go that in depth and are quite a generic AD intergration
<cylex> I wonder if you pay for the support they do it for you
<cylex> lol
<ikonia> cylex: canonical will, yes
<cylex> heh cool
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cylex> gonna have to try the online tutorial first
<cylex> ikonia: do you work for canonical?
<ikonia> no
<Maero_> Wesh
<deeptz> can someone give me live cd/dvd  download link for karmic kaola....if mirror is in japan nothig good like it
<linuxn_eo> so, there's no safe way to use packages from the karmic repo unless i'm using karmic, right?
<ikonia> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lstarnes> linuxn_eo: correcy
<lstarnes> *correct
<lv_> deeptz, sounds like you should wait till the final version is released :-P
<deeptz> y
<kmp> \hello
<lv_> deeptz, i take it you are a newbie?
<lstarnes> deeptz: the beta versions are not guaranteed to work
<lstarnes> deeptz: only experienced ubuntu users should use beta versions of ubuntu
<deeptz> im into linux admin realted work
<deeptz> il istall the beta on my laptop for experiment
<ikonia> deeptz: you have been given a link showing the server mirrors, I trust you know how to search them
<deeptz> thks
<ikonia> deeptz: you may also want to consider torrents
<deeptz> i wanted live image link
<deeptz> il check on above link
<ikonia> deeptz: the install CD is the live cd
<Briareos1> which is a good channel about shell scripting?
<ikonia> Briareos1: depends on which shell you want to use, check the freenode channel list
<lstarnes> Briareos1: #bash
<eepberries> how can you tell what version of ubuntu you're running from the command line?
<ikonia> eepberries: lsb_release -a
<eepberries> thanks
<deeptz> i use inibootin to burn it to a usb stick
<ikonia> deeptz: that doesn't change anything
<Briareos1> ty lstarnes
<deeptz> somehow the cd image of KK did not work....it started by default installation
<Briareos1> ty ikonia :)
<ActionParsnip> deeptz: did you verify the image using MD5 checks?
<Guest52695> dear all
<luca> hi everyone
<Guest52695> I am going to update to 9.04
<deeptz> image boots well from usb ...however starts installation
<luca> one package refuses to install saying, after download (apt-get or synaptic) that "dimensions do not match"
<deeptz> i  want it to boot directly
<Guest52695> I want to do a clean install
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | deeptz
<ubottu> deeptz: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Guest52695: you won't be supported, ultimate edition is not supported, a clean install is all that is supported
<cylex> 9.04 expires in few months but yeah
<pshr_> does any one give a damn if i am happy ?
 * pshr_ :P
<ikonia> pshr_: that is offtopic for this channel
<Guest52695> however I am planning to backup my home folder
<ActionParsnip> Guest52695: keep it on one line, makes it easier to read so we dont have to scroll to piece together you issue
<ikonia> pshr_: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support only, please stick to it
<pshr_> he he knew it ^_^
<Guest52695> OK
<rob__F> Greetings all...
<yakoza> hi
<yakoza> i have a problem with pidgin
<yakoza> i wanna install it from source
<GSF1200S> ssh is awesome'
<ikonia> Guest52695: some of those settings maybe specific to ultimates configuration, I advise you not to do it
<yakoza> but i get this error
<ikonia> yakoza: what problem do you have with pidgin
<GSF1200S> im writing this from a windows netbook when xchat is only installed on my linux desktop
<cylex> ikonia: you happen to know where I can download the full source code of ubuntu
<[BIOS]Hrishi> saddas
<ikonia> yakoza: why do you not want to use the version ubuntu developers packaged it for you
<cylex> just for the hell of it
<yakoza> ikonia : http://paste.ubuntu.com/285321/
<ikonia> vega-: the ubuntu repositories
<Guest52695> I am thinking to update to 9.04. Start from Hardy. I am planning to "cp -ap" all my home folder. My question is if this is enough to savely recover all my settings?
<[BIOS]Hrishi> CAN NE1 SEE WHAT I TYPE??!?!!!
<cylex> link plz
<pshr_> [BIOS]Hrishi, yes
<ikonia> Guest52695: what part of "not supported" am I not being clear with
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: fun isnt it, you can also transfer files securely using winscp
<[BIOS]Hrishi> THANK U DIDIOT !!!!!!
<lv_> didiot i like that one
<Nalkem> hello
<pshr_> didiot ??
<linuxn_eo> good news, looks like i don't need to compile: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, haha, yeah, done that as well. Did that and putty, and then Xming and x11 forwarding on the windows netbook. Will be moving to ubuntu once released though
<Guest52695> I do not understand what Ikonia means. Sorry.
<Nalkem> i switch my intallation from opensuse to ubuntu. now i've some problems with my encrypted filesystems. i cannot decrypt them anymore, ubuntu say: Error: Password must be at least 20 characters. ... with the old version of opensuse it works (aes 256)
<ikonia> Guest52695: you are not using an ubuntu install, upgrading, or backing up settings from ubuntu ultimate edition is not a clean install
<Guest52695> I see
<fc> selam millet
<yakoza> ikonia: i don't have high speed connection and i can't download from repository
<GSF1200S> ssh is crazy. I can browse the internet at home when im somewhere with my netbook, and noone would be the wiser
<GSF1200S> helps alot when you have a strict college network policy
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: its good fun, you can use many thin clients and do what you are doing to make system deployment VERY easy :D
<GSF1200S> thin clients?
<Guest52695> you mean if I copy all my home folder to newly installed 9.04, I can affect 9.04? Probably you are right. All the .xsomething files may be different in Ultimate Edition.
<Guest52695> OK
<GSF1200S> have to look it up...
<vega-> ikonia: what?
<Guest52695> OK I will copy only the documents and reconfigure what I will have to reconfigure
<ikonia> vega-: ?
<ikonia> Guest52695: sounds better
<ActionParsnip> Guest52695: you will need to chown the files to the new username (even if its identically named). Ultimate is not supported here as it is not an official release
<vega-> 14:05 < ikonia> vega-: the ubuntu repositories
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, holy crap! Thats amazing!!
<ActionParsnip> Guest52695: you may want to back up your /etc folder too
<PJi> hi a tous
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: ?
<Guest52695> thanks, I see. I didn'T KNOW. Thx,
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | Guest52695
<ubottu> Guest52695: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, using a thin client deployment
<ikonia> pshr_: please join #ubuntu-ops
<pw-toxic> hi, i have installed lm-sensors and i get 3 temperatures, but i dont konw what they mean.. i want to know for what parts of my computer the temperatures are
<pw-toxic> i'd like to know the temperature of my processor
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: yes, if yuo have many you will benefit from a gigabit LAN, then the users can simply launch an SSH connection and run the apps on the server, again if there are many you wil need a beefy server to handle
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, indeed. I didnt even know that was possible..
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: new systems can simply be dropped in and need very little in the way of config
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, I can imagine...
<Guest52695> OK I will backup also /etc
<jimbeam12> hye all wsup
<pshr_> !hi | jimbeam12
<ubottu> jimbeam12: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Guest52695: it contains smb.conf sources.list xorg.conf etc
<PJi> i gess i'm not in the right place for what i want! bye
<rob__F> Has anyone installed 9.04 on an external/USB drive in a dual boot with Win XP?
<jimbeam12> wats new today?
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: so if you folks want a PC for web browsing, you can buy a thin client instead and use your PCs power (as long as it isnt a low power system itself)
<stefg> rob__F: that is possible, but be prepared for issues with the bootloader. That will be a bit tricky to set up
<Tarthen> Hello
<rob__F> stefg!!!  Thank you!!! Then it's NOT just me!!!
<jimbeam12> hey actionparsnip
<rob__F> Grub is being a major problem...
<ActionParsnip> hi jimbeam12
<Tarthen> I installed Karmic Beta last night, and bootchart, and I have a 1:15 boot time. What happened?
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Tarthen
<ubottu> Tarthen: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, Not a bad idea. I got an i7 system with plenty of storage space, so that would work well
<jimbeam12> just the usual action ...drinking bourbon and coke..heheh
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: lots of ram, nippy HDD?
<stefg> rob__F: the bootloader will install itself in the mbr of the internal disk, and look for it's config files on the external. so if you disconnect the external hd, you box won't boot
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, 6GB DDR3 1600mhz, 2 TB 7200RPM RAID 0
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: that'll be fine
<raven> hi... i cannot format a partition with gparted and mkfs.ext3 , both tells me "system is using this partition" - what's going on here???
<GSF1200S> Could up to 12 in the future if necessary on the ram
<ActionParsnip> raven: the partition is mounted
<rob__F> stefg:  I disconnected the internal HD when I installed it yesterday...and then reconnected it when I went to boot the new installation from the external and still no go..
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: see how it runs, only upgrade if yuo have to
<ActionParsnip> raven: run: mount     you can then umount the partition
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, Yeah
<raven> ActionParsnip, no it has no files-system and has just been partitioned
<stefg> rob__F: so what happens exactly ?
<ActionParsnip> raven: or you can run: lsof | grep <partition name>    e.g    lsof | grep sd3
<rob__F> stefg: the latest scenario is that when I use a live CD...I can see that I have successfully installed 9.04 to the external drive (eg., all the files are there), but when I force the puter to boot from that drive (after reconnecting the internal), the puter just "hangs"...
<Guest31978> need help with rtl8187se wireless card if anyone can help
<raven> ActionParsnip, ok.... trying to mount it tells me "linux raid member" i thought it got a new filetable and this were deleted!!??
<cgroza> hello,witch personal firewall is the best for home Pc's?
<rob__F> In any event, I just thought I'd stop in...and I may very well be back later today in my continuing attempts to get this fixed...
<ActionParsnip> raven: i'd mess with the partition in a liveCD desktop, then you know its not in use
<lstarnes> cgroza: for ones running ubuntu?
<cgroza> lstarnes,yes
<stefg> rob__F: to diagnose that you would need to have both disks connected and boot with a Live CD and join here when in the Live-CD environment
<ikonia> cgroza: I have no issue with iptables
<lstarnes> cgroza: iptables and ufw are installed by default
<lloowen> Hello what is the standard vnc client that comes with Ubuntu version 9.0.4? What port does it use?
<lstarnes> cgroza: graphical frontends include firestarter and gufw
<raven> ActionParsnip, this is an extra drive - gparted made a new partition table (it told me) but still there seems to be any data from raid
<cgroza> lstarnes,thanks to all...
<rob__F> stefg: k...tks...as I say, I'm sure I'll be back later today
<Guest31978> after a clean install of 9.04 it has the wrong wireless driver installed anyone have any idea how to remove and install correct driver?
<stefg> lloowen: vinagre , 5900
<imyousuf> Hi! I am using Dell Studio 14z with Jaunty and I am having a strange problem :(, when I start my PC my keyboard and mouse on board the laptop does not seem to work :(, but if I attach a USB keyboard and mouse they work fine. Then if I restart my laptop manually several times the onboard keyboard/mouse works :(. Any idea how I can diagnose the problem and fix it? Some related info - http://gist.github.com/201310
<lloowen> Thanks. Is that the one that uses the remote desktop link in the menu
<raven> ActionParsnip, fdisk does not do anything else - how to delete theese raid-settings???
<cgroza> lstarnes,gufw settings are "deny incoming trafic....this is normal?
<stefg> imyousuf: do you have another box that you could use to ssh into the laptop when the mouse/keyboard is not workung?
<lstarnes> cgroza: yes
<lstarnes> cgroza: you may disable that if you want
<cgroza> lstarnes,this means i cant download or what...?
<ikonia> cgroza: it's up to you how you set it
<imyousuf> yes stefg, but now :(
<ikonia> cgroza: no - it means people can't make incoming connections to your machine
<lstarnes> cgroza: it blocks incoming connections
<lstarnes> cgroza: but not data sent to you on connections coming from you
<imyousuf> stefg: what should I do when I get the second machine?
<unoobtu> hi all.. i got a little problem with samba
<jo_> hello, everyone, I've searched this for ages, tried everything but I have still crappy video playback in jaunty. Not in VLC do, but in the other players and flash video's. Do you guy's have any expirience with that?
<cgroza> lstarnes,so my torrent downloads are not affected?
<lstarnes> cgroza: they likely will be due to torrents being p2p
<ActionParsnip> !raid | raven
<ubottu> raven: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<lstarnes> cgroza: which requires connections both to you and from you
<hanshenrik> how can i get a list of all.. logical drivers (or what its called) in console?
<hanshenrik> drives*
<WOLKARIX> can anyone tell me how to connect relience netconnect in 9.04
<stefg> imyousuf: install openssh-server on the laptop and then reboot the laptop until keybaord/mouse fail again. the use the other box to ssh into the laptop to diagnose waht is wrong
<cgroza> lstarnes,il set it to allow incoming trafic...
<eepberries> what should i set as refresh rates for a standard analog TV?
<unoobtu> i'm sharing my cdrom with that piece in smb.conf: [cdrom]
<unoobtu>    comment = Samba server's CD-ROM
<unoobtu>    read only = yes
<unoobtu>    locking = no
<unoobtu>    path = /cdrom
<FloodBot1> unoobtu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unoobtu>    guest ok = yes
<stefg> imyousuf: and check for a new bios/firmware
<imyousuf> stefg: how do I diagnose it? I mean what should be my procedure of doing it? + as I mentioned then the USB keyboards work, so will using that also help?
<unoobtu> but from the windows machine i see an empty cdrom folder.. if put /media/ instead /cdrom i see a folder with the cdrom name but other non-useful stuff too
<stefg> imyousuf: ah, ok, so you can access the box with an usb-keyboard?
<imyousuf> yes stefg, usb keyboard and mouse works just fine when the onboard keyboard and mouse freezes
<Guest31978> i have a rtl8187se wireless card but when i install jaunty it installs rtl8180 driver it connects to the network but i cannot get the interent to work at all
<Guest31978> anyhelp would be much appreciated
<Guest31978> newb here
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp
<stefg> imyousuf: so inspection of dmesg and log files in /var/log would be the first steps
<hanshenrik> i need a shell-script to check if /dev/sda0 is mounted or not, how can i do that?
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp
<stefg> imyousuf: can you rule out that this is a hardware problem (e.g. boot the Live CD and see if still happens)
<lstarnes> hanshenrik: mount | grep /dev/sda0
<Guest31978> i have a rtl8187se wireless card but when i install jaunty it installs rtl8180 driver it connects to the network but i cannot get the interent to work at all
<imyousuf> ok stefg, checking the /var/log/syslog, I would rule out a HW problem since pre installed Vista works just fine
<hanshenrik> Istarnes: thanks
<shashi> is 9.04 comes with preinstalled intel display drivers
<ghostknife> How can I see which files a package installed?
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp
<lstarnes> ghostknife: dpkg -L packagename
<ghostknife> I don't see that feature under apt-cache or apt-get - unless I'm missing it
<hanshenrik> shashi: yeah.. at least some
<mo0nykit> Hello! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer 4520 laptop. When I switch to a virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), the screen goes blank and then flickers about (nothing comprehensible). What could be the problem?
<ghostknife> dpkg! damn, I forgot about htat
<shashi> i am not able to use higher resolution in it
<stefg> imyousuf: what does uname -a say ?
<igsen> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<igsen> !silverlight moonlight
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Memphisto> hi folks
<Guest31978> i have a rtl8187se wireless card but when i install jaunty it installs rtl8180 driver it connects to the network but i cannot get the interent to work at all
<ABOANAS93> am i root?
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: yes
<imyousuf> stefg: Linux imyousuf-dell-lappy 2.6.28-15-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 29 08:54:56 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Guest31978> any help?
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: check the output of id -un
<ABOANAS93> how did you know now?
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: your username (not nickname) was set to root
<BlouBlou> ABOANAS93: your user_name is "root"
<shashi>  i am not able to use higher resolution in 9.04..... help please....
<ABOANAS93> the yellow people know im a root, right?
<lstarnes> !fixres | shashi
<ubottu> shashi: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: everyone here that knows enough about irc knows that you're root
<BlouBlou> ABOANAS93: yellow people? I imagine you're using Pidgin, if someone is yellow is because the said your nick
<BlouBlou> he*
<stefg> imyousuf: what Dell model is that exactly ?
<ABOANAS93> i dont use pidgin.
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: what do you use?
<BlouBlou> ABOANAS93: maybe hilight
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp, please help :)
<imyousuf> stefg: Dell Studio 14z
<ABOANAS93> xchat
<ABOANAS93> i found it in add/remove
<imyousuf> stefg: Dell Studio 14z 1440
<ABOANAS93> ok , is there any danger here?
<lstarnes> ABOANAS93: any danger where/in what?
<stefg> imyousuf: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194751&page=4
<BlouBlou> ABOANAS93: well, I think no, but I don't know why Ubuntu's support recommends connect with 8001 port (I always used 6667 and no problem)
<mo0nykit> How do I remove the configuration files of already removed packages?
<lstarnes> BlouBlou: some routers have a DCC bug when using port 6667
<BlouBlou> lstarnes: umh, I never had any problem, but thanks for info
<stefg> imyousuf: my guess is that there are IRQ conflicts imposed by a buggy bios in certain condititions
<stefg> imyousuf: you might try boot parameters
<stefg> !boot | imyousuf
<ubottu> imyousuf: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<erkin> errmm hello ^^
<shashi> intel display drivers not there in my 9.04....any help please
<imyousuf> stefg: it seems the problem is common for this model, that is quite frustrating
<imyousuf> I just checked the /var/log/syslog there is no msg between startup completion and shutdown so non error logged stefg
<shashi> intel display drivers not there in my 9.04....need some help. please...
<stefg> imyousuf: a.) check dell site for newer bios b.) file bug on launchpad. c.) try the pci= or acpi related boot options
<lstarnes> !intel > stefg
<ubottu> stefg, please see my private message
<lstarnes> stefg: oops, wrong nick (blame tab completion failure)
<chris8> Hey room!   I'm installing Ubuntu on a new desktop and i'm wondering which folders to copy to an external HD to transfer to the new system to keep all user files, setting etc... is this possible?
<lstarnes> !intel > shashi
<ubottu> shashi, please see my private message
<linuxn_eo> wow - not only will the ppa package not do, but apt-get build-dep vlc wants to install 168 packages
<lstarnes> linuxn_eo: mostly -dev packages, I assume
<unoobtu> i have a problem sharing a cdrom in ubuntu-windows xp, please help :)
<bardyr> Hey, i have a macbook pro 13", how can i change the keyboard layout to mac? changing it in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, just makes it a qwerty keyboard
<grawity> chris8: All user files and settings are stored in their home directory. So just tar cvzf /media/external-disk/backup.tgz /home, or something like that.
<linuxn_eo> lstarnes: yep; time to find a way to clear 200 megs or so of space and continue, heh
<lstarnes> unoobtu: please provide more details
<imyousuf> thanks stefg. performing the steps :)
<chris8> Grawity:  cvzf?  is that a directory on my current system?
<lstarnes> chris8: no
<grawity> chris8: czvf are the options to 'tar'
<chris8> oh it's part of the command
<linuxn_eo> chris8; those are options to tar
<lstarnes> chris8: Create, Verbose, gZip, File
<chris8> :P
<linuxn_eo> create compress verbose... yeah
<chris8> hahaha thanks guys!!!
<chris8> 'sall in the media directory?
<stefg> imyousuf: and test the karmic beta! if the issue isn't resolved and you file a good bug report there is a slight chance  it will get fixed for karmic
<Guest31978> i have a rtl8187se wireless card but when i install jaunty it installs rtl8180 driver it connects to the network but i cannot get the interent to work at all
<bongo> Whats the diff between -virtual, -generic, -image-virtual and -image-generic kernels?
<mo0nykit> How do I remove the configuration files of already removed packages?
<lstarnes> bongo: -image-* = -*
<imyousuf> ok will do so stefg, thanks a million
<lstarnes> bongo: -generic is for generic usage
<lstarnes> bongo: -virtual is optimized for virtual machines
<boiinngboiing1> Does anybody know how do i limit bandwidth on a lan for a particular node?
<imyousuf> stefg: now trying to a diff between the startup /var/log/syslog to c whether can figure out some thing :)
<bongo> lstarnes: thx
<stefg> imyousuf: the most interesting thing is dmesg and possibly xorg.0.log
<penthief> Can anyone help me work out why my wireless mouse is no longer working?
<imyousuf> stefg: will check them as well sequentially, thanks for the pointer
<hannibal79> hello i want to had this reb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pgquiles/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/ but i have no key
<lstarnes> hannibal79: go to the PPA page for it and look for the key
<hannibal79> gpg? is it this?
<hannibal79> and then?
<Two4> I'm looking for a suitable antivirus/antispyware for my machine
<lstarnes> hannibal79: install the key using the provided instructions
<lstarnes> !virus > Two4
<ubottu> Two4, please see my private message
<penthief> Is there a /proc file which should show my wireless mouse?
<lstarnes> hannibal79: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard, which is an implementation of OpenPGP.  it is used for encyption and digital signatures, like SSL
<stefg> penthief: cat /dev/input/mice ... move the mouse and see if something happens on the terminal
<lucky__> hello friend.
<boiinngboiing1> what network protocol leeches all bandwidth in a LAN?
<aref3006> hello every body
<lstarnes> hannibal79: ubuntu's packages use it in order to verify that the packages came from the people that they are claimed to have come from
<unoobtu> lstarnes ok i'm back! i followed a tutorial to share the cdrom.. but the cdrom folder i see from the other machine was empty..
<erkin> Can anyone tell me what can I do to make movies run more smoothly in Ubuntu ^^ my videos look like its skipping frames and that makes both sound and video choppy :/
<lstarnes> erkin: do you use compiz or visual effects?
<Two4> I think my Firefox browser may have been infected with malware. How would I find out if it has?
<lstarnes> Two4: in ubuntu?
<stefg> erkin: what ubuntu version and what graphics card?
<erkin> no visual effect... no idea about compiz? :S
<grom72_> eject -h
<Two4> yes, lstarnes
<erkin> ubuntu 9.04
<erkin> radeon x1300 graphics card
<stefg> !ati | erkin
<ubottu> erkin: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> erkin: your 3d acceleration seems not to work
<erkin> ok ty :) I'll check it
<llutz> Two4: very unlikely but if: sudo apt-get purge firefox && rm -rf ~/mozilla/firefox/
<hawken> Hi :)
<Two4> llutz, what will that do?
<penthief> stefg: OK, nothing. Presumably the trackpad is one of the mice in /dev/input, but cat /dev/input/mouse* outputs nothing when moving the trackpad.
<Marukaz> Hello people. Does anybody know good guide how to install windows near ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Two4: what makes you suspect that?
<llutz> Two4: remove firefox and purge your personal ff-settingsfolder
<lstarnes> Two4: llutz's command is a last resort
<Two4> It has been running very slowly all of a sudden, and I am receiving weird errors
<lstarnes> Two4: have you restarted firefox?
<ortsvorsteher> Marukaz: you want dualboot?
<llutz> Two4: if you expect ff to be compromised but cannot check it yourself, purging is the only way you can go
<Two4> several times, this si not a new problem, it's a few days old
<Marukaz> ortsvorsteher yes
<penthief> I'm just trying to verify that output is meant to occur when cat-ing /dev/input/mouse*
<ortsvorsteher> Marukaz: so at first you have to install windows, after that leave a partition free and then install ubuntu
<mo0nykit> How do I remove the configuration files of already removed packages?
<penthief> What's that kernel module for debugging USB devices?
<ortsvorsteher> !dualboot | Marukaz
<ubottu> Marukaz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Marukaz> ortsvorsteher so there are no way to install windows and do not delete ubuntu?
<grawity> penthief: usbmon?
<Two4> ok, llutz, thanks, I'll purge and reinstall
<lucky__> Hi everyone. please help me when i type compiz in the terminal i get the following message:Checking for Xgl: not present.
<lucky__> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /Var/log/Xorg.o.log.
<lucky__> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found.
<lucky__> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity.
<FloodBot1> lucky__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ortsvorsteher> Marukaz: no, because the master boot record for an windows installation has to bee on block zero from the disk.
<imyousuf> stefg: Interesting finding from the log is that in case of successful startup the number modules loaded is 52 in case of failure the number is 50, found syslog, checking dmesg to see if there is anything interesting there or not
<penthief> Just located it -- usb_debug.ko
<stefg> imyousuf: that's some useful info for a bug report
<ortsvorsteher> Marukaz: otherwise you cannot boot windows. make a backup of your ubuntu installation and make an export from your evolution if you use it.
<llutz> Marukaz: windows will only overwrite your grub, not your ubuntu. just reinstall grub into MBR after win-installation
<llutz> !grub | Marukaz
<ubottu> Marukaz: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Imurikauppias> how i can go quakenet
<stefg> imyousuf: can you identify which modules are missing ?
<lstarnes> Imurikauppias: /server irc.quakenet.org
<imyousuf> stefg: trying to check the dmesg log, will identify you :) ASAP :-D
<exup> Hi, how do I define the swap partition using ubiquity during a live CD install. It will not recognize it, I have tried /swap and /(swap). I suspect I am missing the point.
<hkais1> hello all
<imyousuf> s/identify/notify (stefg)
<Two4> llutz, could you repeat that command for me please?
<fcfreax> hi
<llutz> exup: you have to set partition-type to swap, not a mountpoint
<master_> Hi all anyone here feel like assisting virgin techs useless and i need to get my router working...I can connect to sites through my modem but router it hangs I think its dns related but after an hour with them they cant help
<llutz> Two4: very unlikely but if: sudo apt-get purge firefox && rm -rf ~/mozilla/firefox/
<ubnutu> Hi. Have finally managed to get ubuntu installed, BUT Im not getting any GUI, just command line. Did I miss something from the install? (alternate CD)
<llutz> Two4: very unlikely but if: sudo apt-get purge firefox && rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<lstarnes> ubnutu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<llutz> Two4: sry typo
<lstarnes> llutz: I think he gets it
<cybersplice> ubnutu, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cybersplice> or xubuntu or kubuntu, i suppose.
<hkais1> i have a hardy samba server and a intrepid cifs client. I have the locale en_US.UTF-8. But if I create a file with german umlauts on the intrepid I get corrupted german umlauts on hardy
<ubnutu> lstarnes: Really. Now why did the installer not take care of that?
<exup> IIutz| hmm, will check but sounds like the go.
<lstarnes> ubnutu: you may have needed to choose it during installation
<master_> lstarnes: any help
<lucky__> please help me ......
<Two4> llutz: is that rm -rf or rm-rf? my client isn't good at wrapping lines
<boiinngboiing1> We have a wireless router and two users are connected... if both of them are downloading stuff at same time then how is the speed divided between them?
<lstarnes> Two4: with the space
<lstarnes> master_: sorry, no
<Two4> thanks
<ubnutu> lstarnes: Hmm. Thanks, doing it now.
<llutz> Two4: use better readable font then :) rm    -rf
<ubnutu> you too cybersplice
<cybersplice> np
<master_> ok any one else no how i can configure my router
<stefg> imyousuf: my idea is to force the module loading by adding them to /etc/modules ... so even if the lame bios forgets to initialize the keyboard controller in time the kernel loads the modules anyway, hopefully making the device work
<boiinngboiing1> how is the bandwidth divided between users by a router?
<lstarnes> master_: it sounds like it's a router configuration issue
<guoxiaolong> Today, when prompted to install linux can not find the hard drive, which is why
<lstarnes> boiinngboiing1: it usually isn't divided in any particular way
<master_> I know i need to configure it i got it opened just need some guidance
<imyousuf> hmm interesting stefg
<llutz> boiinngboiing1: if you haven't configured traffic-shaping, it isn't devided at all
<boiinngboiing1> llutz: i havent configured traffic sharing ..
<boiinngboiing1> llutz: my friend is putting on downloads
<lstarnes> boiinngboiing1: shaping, not sharinf
<lstarnes> *sharing
<boiinngboiing1> llutz: and i am getting very little speed
<guoxiaolong> In linux how to set up a ppp dial-up and never break
<lstarnes> boiinngboiing1: you could use qos or something like that
<boiinngboiing1> llutz: That was a typo sorry.
<master_> any help with dns guys
<ortsvorsteher> !ppp | guoxiaolong
<ubottu> guoxiaolong: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<lstarnes> master_: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<boiinngboiing1> lstarnes: I will check qos
<llutz> boiinngboiing1: but QOS on the router, not your personal box
<boiinngboiing1> The problem is that my room mate is downloading lots of data and i am getting very little speeds on my own downloads. i can either split the bandwidth between both of us or leech the speed myself
<boiinngboiing1> i dont want to forward the connection through my box
<lstarnes> boiinngboiing1: or cut off your roommate completely
<boiinngboiing1> not that
<boiinngboiing1> he pays too
<llutz> he pays not enough
<boiinngboiing1> besides i dont wana hurt his studies
<boiinngboiing1> he is ignorant
<hkais1> noone here who could help with my samba encoding problem* ^^^
<boiinngboiing1> puts 50 videos on download at same time
<boiinngboiing1> gets all the bandwidth
<boiinngboiing1> how do i either split the bandwidth or leech my share?
<master_> lstarnes: opened what am i looking for it mentions conflicts
<boiinngboiing1> he gets around 150KBPS and i get around 40
<lstarnes> master_: make sure that the nameservers listed work
<boiinngboiing1> kilobytes
<guoxiaolong> I can dial, but automatically lost after a period of time, could you where to set up automatic send connection requests, and never break
<mo0nykit> boiinngboiing1, you might want to read up on load balancing?
<master_> there are no name servers?
<stefg> boiinngboiing1: i'd set up a router/firewall appliance (either soft- or hardware) that has QOS and bandwiith peering. the gateway needs to manage that, nothing you can really do on the client machines.
<lstarnes> master_: there is nothing in /etc/resolv.conf?
<mo0nykit> boiinngboiing1, yes. a QoS
<master_> if [ -x /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh ]; then
<master_>   exec /usr/lib/avahi/avahi-daemon-check-dns.sh
<master_> fi
<boiinngboiing1> i have a basic router
<lstarnes> boiinngboiing1: which model?
<boiinngboiing1> doesnt have bandwidth shaping
<guoxiaolong> QOS is Certification
<exup> llutz| many thanks for the tip about mounting point/swap file in ubiquity, its fixed.
<yakoza> i'v installed opera10 but i get this error
<yakoza> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<yakoza> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<yakoza> /home/naser/lib/opera/10.00/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<boiinngboiing1> ITI DNA A 211
<master_> lstarnes: thats what i get
<yakoza> what should i do ?
<stefg> boiinngboiing1: you'd have to replace that with a smarter device (e.g. old pentium with two nics) running some firewall distro like ipcop or (my choice) endian firewall
<guoxiaolong> yakoza :that mean your lic gcc is not maked
<Two4> you need to install libqt
<lstarnes> master_: in /etc/resolv.conf?
<stefg> boiinngboiing1: or check if your router can run openWRT
<boiinngboiing1> i cant spend on more hardware
<master_> correct
<guoxiaolong> yes you need to install libqt
<lstarnes> master_: erase the contents and replace it with these two lines:
<boiinngboiing1> i will check out open wrt
<lstarnes> master_: nameserver 208.67.222.222
<lstarnes> master_: nameserver 208.67.220.220
<master_> nothing
<boiinngboiing1> and how do i leech my share of bandwidth if i cant split it?
<guoxiaolong> nameserver must be your dhcp or Service providers in
<imyousuf> stefg: Please check the top most lines @ http://gist.github.com/201310 thats the only conclusive stuff I could get :(, where should I look next?
<boiinngboiing1> He uses gwget for his downloads
<master_> it says avahi-daemon
<imyousuf> any idea which modules the outputs correspond to stefg?
<yakoza> Two4: Couldn't find package libqt
<boiinngboiing1> Is there a way to limit bandwidth on HTTP protocol so i can use torrents myself?
<lstarnes> yakoza: aptitude search libqt
<colblood> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory - how can i fix that? starts if i run it as sudo?
<Nisha_> hey how can i install the new linux kernel withput compiling,because i need support for ndiswraper,graphics etc
<lstarnes> Nisha_: you WILL need to compile
<colblood> just using my box as mediahtpc, so dont care about anything else really
<Two4> yakoza, libqt isn't the exact name. perform an apt-cache search
<guoxiaolong> I want to know how to set up auto-configuration files to send connection request
<master_> no name servers
<lstarnes> Nisha_: or, preferably, upgrade ubuntu to a newer version
<master_> what does that mean i upgraded to karma
<Nisha_> lstarnes: so manually compile the stuff?
<lstarnes> master_: #ubuntu+1 is better for karmic questions
<lstarnes> Nisha_: yes.
<stefg> imyousuf: serio ... :-) .. run 'locate serio' and look what's in lib/modules/ ...blah...
<lstarnes> Nisha_: or, preferably, upgrade ubuntu
<Nisha_> lstarnes: ok will do
<master_> this was happening in 9.04 to
<Nisha_> lstarnes: mine is the very latest kubuntu
<guoxiaolong> yes you can try use cmd that:grep lib*
<lstarnes> Nisha_: kernels that are not officially provuded in the repos are not supported
<fbianconi> master_: try google opendns
<lstarnes> Nisha_: do not ask us for help with unsupported kernels
<boiinngboiing1> i dont think the router supports openwrt
<lstarnes> Nisha_: we only know how to handle the officially supported packages
<didiermah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI2_9FulH9s
<master_> were do i find that
<Nisha_> lstarnes:root@pluto:~/Desktop# uname -a
<Nisha_> Linux pluto 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<fbianconi> master_: http://www.opendns.com/
<guoxiaolong> in China http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI2_9FulH9s can not open
<unoobtu> lstarnes ok i'm back! i followed a tutorial to share the cdrom.. but the cdrom folder i see from the other machine was empty..
<guoxiaolong> Must use a proxy server
<lstarnes> unoobtu: I really don't know anything about samba, sorry
<master_> fbianconi: what am i looking for its open
<imyousuf> stefg: /lib/modules/2.6.28-15-generic/modules.seriomap
<teolicy__> Hi. This might be a bit flamebait, I don't intend it as such. I'm switching back Linux after several years in OSX, and have to pick applications. Is there an "obvious and leading" IRC client for Gnome? (maybe even two or three)? I know I can look at apt-cache search, but I'm looking for human advice.
<lstarnes> master_: how to use opendns for dns service
<unoobtu> lstarnes ok, but why i can't see my cdrom contents from cdrom folder?
<fbianconi> master_: how to use opendns dns
<lstarnes> teolicy__: xchat
<unoobtu> lstarnes but i see them from media folder?
<teolicy__> (for example, if I'd ask the same question about IM, I'd expect to hear "Pidgin" or "Empathy", if I'd ask it about browsers I'd expect to hear "Firefox", etc)
<master_> for my router
<lstarnes> unoobtu: I'm not sure
<teolicy__> lstarnes: Aye, thanks.
<lstarnes> teolicy__: pidgin lacks full irc support
<lstarnes> teolicy__: but it is good for everything else
<guoxiaolong> samba i used but i forgot it
<llutz> !best | teolicy__
<ubottu> teolicy__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<unoobtu> ok thx anyway
<teolicy__> llutz: Ouch. Sorry, didn't know it's against channel policy.
<guoxiaolong> thx means thanks
<guoxiaolong> ok/
<guoxiaolong> ok?
<orlok>  This should not happen.!! Data will be lost
<peeps123> ubuntu is BRILLIANT
<lstarnes> guoxiaolong: yes, but using the full "thanks" is better than just "thx"
<orlok> Doh, - i meant to say - anybody seen this error before? - http://codepad.org/nUuMLa7Z
<teolicy__> Wow, bestbot is pretty cool.
<orlok>  /dev/sdb1 is a flash drive, i am guessing it has failed
<Rovanion> Where do I turn for kubuntu karmic questions?
<stefg> imyousuf: that's just the file that says which module to use for which hardware. the inetresting thing would be to look at lsmod and check if serio is loaded /activated when the keyboard fails.
<guoxiaolong> oh ah ha ;it is fun
<lstarnes> Rovanion: #ubuntu+1
<Ose> how do I connect my vista laptop to my ubuntu desktop via LAN?
<Ose> I want to move files from V to U
<guoxiaolong> and There are other interesting words do abbreviations
<orlok> Ose: first step is to get them on the same network
<Ose> they are directly connected via a LAN cable
<orlok> Ose: can they borh access the internet via the same network?
<stefg> !samba | ose
<ubottu> ose: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ose> the problem is that I can't get the ubuntu online
<Ose> the wifi is borked
<orlok> Ose: they need to have IP's in the same range, and you may need to use a crossover cable
<guoxiaolong> Does the driver how to write, such as the network card driver
<guoxiaolong> Does the driver how to write, such as the network card driver?
<orlok> Ose: you know hot to confugure IP's, etc on both?
<switchgirl> yakoza: http://my.opera.com/SolimiaN/blog/2007/05/02/error-ld-so-object-libjvm-so-from-ld-preload-cannot-be-preloaded-ignored
<Ose> orlok: not really
<guoxiaolong> i know it is in /etc/network/network-config
<yakoza> switchgirl: tnx guy
<Ose> my network is kinda f-ed up, it starts having problems when multiple computers are on it
<[fade]> bst pic ever
<guoxiaolong> that is "if-config' file
<orlok> Ose: network connection settings, you want to configure IP addresses for each of their LAN connections
<teolicy__> Do wifi drivers that come with ubuntu come pre-patched for packet injection? If not, why not?
<[fade]> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/epic-fail-license-fail.jpg
<switchgirl> yakoza: last time i checked i was a girl
<guoxiaolong> you can use konsole :netconfig
<orlok> Ose: windows or linux, its the same basic thing, 4 numbers from 0-254 seperates by .'s
<yakoza> switchgirl: oh i'm terribly sorry
<colblood> anyone got an idea about my alsamixer/sound problem?
<colblood> xbmc@XBMC-HTPC:~$ alsamixer
<colblood> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<switchgirl> yakoza: its ok just i thought the name said it all...
<yakoza> switchgirl: oh i didn't know
<orlok> Ose: configure one with say, 192.168.0.1 and the other as 192.168.0.2, netmask 255.255.255.0 and try to ping one from the other
<guoxiaolong> you can vi your /etc/rc.d/init.d
<orlok> Ose: thats the first step :)
<llutz> guoxiaolong: please stop
<guoxiaolong> you can see:etc/rc.d/init.d/network
<llutz> guoxiaolong: please stop
<unoobtu> why ubuntu mount my cdrom under media and not under cdrom?
<Locke22> hi all
<orlok> unoobtu: cdroms are a type of media
<guoxiaolong> llutz: why?
<llutz> guoxiaolong: this is ubuntu-channel, your "tips" are simply wrong
<unoobtu> orlok how can i point to the default cdrom dir from my smb.conf?
<unoobtu> orlok when i insert a dvd i find a folder with the custom cd name in media..
<switchgirl> guoxiaolong: netstat or ifconfig not ipconfig
<cylex> can someone tell me a proper way to download the ubuntu source
<orlok> unoobtu: good question, my ubuntu desktop isnt in front of me
<guoxiaolong> llutz:ok i am wrong ;sorry now
<imyousuf> stefg: Was a little away from the computer, do you think "echo seriomap >> /etc/modules" will help and safe to execute (as you can figure out I am not an expert :))?
<unoobtu> orlok ah ok.. thx anyway :)
<orlok> ANybody - http://codepad.org/nUuMLa7Z - Its stuffed, isnt it?
<lstarnes> cylex: there is no source for ubuntu itself, but there are sources for almost all of the packages that it is made of
<guoxiaolong> yes it is ifconfig
<stefg> imyousuf: seriomap is a textfile, not a module
<cylex> lstarnes: ok suppose I want to download source for irssi
<orlok> cylex: i think the package manager can do that, otherwise its contained in available .deb packages
<bala> hi
<guoxiaolong> i think use netrestart is better than use netstat
<lstarnes> cylex: apt-get source irssi
<imyousuf> stefg: ah ok, then how could i go about solving it?
<cylex> orlok: nm just got it
<cylex> ok
<llutz> guoxiaolong: are you sure you know what you're talking about?
<stefg> imyousuf: what does lsmod | grep serio turn up?
<eeme> what is that code to quakenet
<orlok> Anybody seen a USB flash drive fail due to overuse before?
<Locke22> i have a problem, the first is that i'm really noob about linux :(, i've installed ubuntu and i must install a fortran compilator like g77.. i'have dowloaded a g77-3.4.4.dev when i launch it it say that there are dependency... must i instal some libraries to excsecute .deb pack? thanks
<morpheuss> orlok, yep
<imyousuf> stefg: serio_raw
<orlok> morpheuss: linux or windows?
<morpheuss> they does wear out
<colblood> anyone got an idea about my alsamixer/sound problem?
<Imurikauppias> what is that code to join quakenet
<colblood> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<guoxiaolong> ok i am fool ;and shut my mouth
<orlok> morpheuss: http://codepad.org/nUuMLa7Z
<lstarnes> Imurikauppias: please read what I said earlier: /server irc.quakenet.org
<cylex> ok, where would the packages will be stored, after I download it using apt-get source irssi
<imyousuf> stefg: so doing "echo serio_raw >> /etc/modules" ok?
<lstarnes> cylex: in the current directory
<cylex> lstarnes: thx :)
<llutz> cylex:  /var/cache/apt/archives
<heoa> I have a screen inside a screen. How can I deattach the inside GNU Screen?
<imyousuf> btw stefg, added some more info @ http://gist.github.com/201310
<orlok> morpheuss: thats in an 8G Voyager USB flash drive, been running / ffrom it for a while
<orlok> heoa: ctrl-a-a
<mo0nykit> Hi! I have a problem with my Ubuntu 9.04 on an Acer Aspire 4520 laptop. When I switch to another virtual console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), the screen goes blank with lots of flickering. What could be the problem?
<stefg> imyousuf: so that's the module to pay attention to.. you have to check if this module is present in the 'keyboard failed' situation, if it's not 'sudo modprobe serio_raw'. Only when that helps it's worth trying
<orlok> heoa: and whatever - you need an extra ctrl-a
<Imurikauppias> how to join quakenet
<cylex> llutz: I see it in current directory.. thank u both. :)
<guoxiaolong> heoa:press ctrl+alt
<lstarnes> Imurikauppias: I will not say this again: type /server irc.quakenet.org
<llutz> cylex: i haven't read the "source", ignore me, sorry
<maniel> any apt magician here?:>
<heoa> guoxiaolong: ?   and some other key?
<Han> Can somebody please kick the keyserver?
<Han> It's not responding.
<imyousuf> stefg: so I am executing "echo serio_raw >>/etc/modules" and restarting my machine to check what happens :)
<guoxiaolong> do you use VM?
<stefg> imyousuf: don't change anything yet.
<guoxiaolong> VMware ?
<fbianconi> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<colblood> anyone? i have no audio anymore, and it sucks donkey arse
<stefg> imyousuf: restart several times until you run into the problem again. let it boot up and check if serio_raw gets loaded
<imyousuf> stefg: I dont have to reboot several times probably the first time will be enough ;)
<stefg> imyousuf: if not, modprobe the module and check if makes the internal keyboard work
<imyousuf> ok stefg, following your advice :)
<[fade]> if it go to cli with ctrl+alt+f1, how to come back ?
<stefg> imyousuf: only if that works it is worth to add that module to /etc/modules
<lstarnes> [fade]: ctrl+alt+f7
<imyousuf> got it stefg
<imyousuf> will inform you ASAP
<[fade]> in kde 3.5 when it stops responding you can crash it with ctrl+alt+baskspace, then it would restart, if there anything same here ?
<guoxiaolong> heoa: did you use VMware
<[fade]> on kde 4.2 ?
<lstarnes> [fade]: if you're using 9.04 and have disabled dontzap, ctrl+alt+bksp should work
<eepberries> what user does the xserver display belong to in the login menu?
<guoxiaolong> heoa: you can press ctrl+alt+del
<didiermah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI2_9FulH9s
<[fade]> what is dontzap?
<didiermah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI2_9FulH9s
<FloodBot1> didiermah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hanshenrik> http://pastebin.org/34810 help?
<stefg> !dontzap | [fade]
<ubottu> [fade]: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<[fade]> i tried those keys, did not work
<linuxn_eo> colblood: do you have a /dev/snd directory?
<colblood> dir /dev/snd
<colblood> controlC0 pcmC0D0c pcmC0D0p pcmC0D1c pcmC0D1p seq timer
<colblood> @ linuxn_eo
<heoa> guoxiaolong: ^+Alt+Del does not do anything
<linuxn_eo> colblood: ok, well, that's the direct reason why you get that error - why that dir is missing is the next thing to find out
<eepberries> how does the xserver work during the login screen? what user is the display attached to?
<colblood> i have no idea how to do that
<colblood> @ linuxn_eo
<linuxn_eo> lsmod | grep snd #does this have output?
<guoxiaolong> heoa: so i ask did you use VMware
<colblood> yes linuxn_eo
<heoa> guoxiaolong: no
<linuxn_eo> ok, join #flood and paste it there
<colblood> linux_probe: http://pastebin.ca/1592355
<colblood> erh, linuxn_eo
<linuxn_eo> ok, just as good
<kp> hi i have installed skype, but failed to run test call
<kp> could you please help in this
<guoxiaolong> are you in screen beside the other screen?
<jpknowmad> I'm trying to delete a 2.5GB mounted filesystem, it happened when trying to update to ubuntustudio 9.10 with a cd, i decided to update with terminal to ubuntu 9.10 instead, now i have this unmounted filesystem in my main menu full of ubuntustudio files
<B3rz3rk3r> kp, ensure that you ahve opened the sound settings menu in skype and set your input/output correctly
<guoxiaolong> heoa: are you in a screen beside the other screen?
<kp> B3B301X, could you please help in find the same
<stefg> eepberries: xorg is fired up by gdm, which is a system account owning the login screen
<B3rz3rk3r> kp, what is your primary language?
<linuxn_eo> colblood: the first thing i'd try is this: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<eepberries> stefg: okay, but how can i use xrandr without logging in graphically?
<ab123456> ciao
<fbianconi> heoa: can you paste a screen capture to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin ?
<hkais1> i have a hardy samba server and a intrepid cifs client. I have the locale en_US.UTF-8. But if I create a file with german umlauts on the intrepid I get corrupted german umlauts on hardy
<ab123456> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Etrai> I'm having some trouble with KVM and networking... What I'm trying to achieve is having my VM access the network as it is (with ISP DHCP for internet and static LAN config) much like how VirtualBox bridged networking works under Windows, but I'm completly stumped...any suggestions? Or could I have my VM use the configuration of brX (and set up brX-Y for each network connection needed)?
<eepberries> stefg: problem is, the resolution isn't correct on the login screen and i want to change it
<guoxiaolong> heoa: you also can use alt+f1~f7
<ab123456> ciao
<unoobtu> lstarnes ok i just edited properties of the mounted cd and fixed the mount location..
<guoxiaolong> heoa: f1~f7 mean f1or f2......f7
<ab123456> !list
<colblood> linuxn_eo: do i need to reboot?
<kp> B3B301X, i am sorry
<linuxn_eo> colblood: hopefully no
<colblood> k
<linuxn_eo> that just restarts sound stuff
<eepberries> stefg: have any idea?
<colblood> no audio linuxn_eo
<linuxn_eo> the problem you have is very  common, very vague, has many causes, etc, so i'll need to take a few shots in the dark
<linuxn_eo> colblood: and no /dev/snd still, right?
<colblood> anythin to help me
<stefg> eepberries: that has nothing to do with xrandr. The xserver is simply started with a wrong idea of the display. you have to setup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<colblood> dir /dev/snd
<colblood> controlC0 pcmC0D0c pcmC0D0p pcmC0D1c pcmC0D1p seq timer
<stefg> !fixres | eepberries
<ubottu> eepberries: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<colblood> @ linuxn_eo
<guoxiaolong> colblood:he can make kernel new
<xiaoxiao> rhythmbox radio list is missing, how to fix it
<linuxn_eo> colblood: ok, then what happens when you run alsamixer?
<colblood> i have this problem with ubuntu 9.04 too, worked better in ubuntu 8.10, but stuck again :/
<colblood> sec
<eepberries> stefg: i've spent hours screwing around with xorg.conf. i'm pretty sure it's fine, i just want to try using xrandr if i can to play around with video modes in real time
<jpknowmad> I'm trying to delete a 2.5GB mounted filesystem, it happened when trying to update to ubuntustudio 9.10 with a cd, i decided to update with terminal to ubuntu 9.10 instead, now i have this unmounted filesystem in my main menu full of ubuntustudio files
<colblood> i'll reboot... alsamixer seems to work, but still no audio
<guoxiaolong> oh no
<eepberries> i'm not going to waste another five hours retyping the same few things in xorg.conf if it isn't going to change anything
<SharpRain> what download manager can I get that supports downloading of segments, passwords, and scheduling?
<stefg> eepberries: what does lspci | grep VGA say, and what display do you have?
<Keiffer> i used this command, starting with S if i remember well, and it appended a fixed string to each line of a big file... do you know what it was? i want to read it's man page
<linuxn_eo> colblood: ok, tell me how that goes
<guoxiaolong> i am have my eatting now bye bye
<eepberries> stefg: it shows my Radeon X800
<eepberries> i have the "ati" driver selected for it in xorg.conf
<lstarnes> Keiffer: maybe sed, but I'm probably wrong
<SharpRain>  what download manager can I get that supports downloading of segments, passwords, and scheduling?
<colblood> no audio after reboot at login screen
<colblood> linuxn_eo: and i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<linuxn_eo> colblood: ok, dumb question, you're sure nothing is muted?
<colblood> so nothing's changed
<colblood> if i run as sudo alsamixer, it shows up and isnt muted
<guoxiaolong> thx
<SharpRain>  what download manager can I get that supports downloading of segments, passwords, and scheduling?
<linuxn_eo> colblood: well, restart alsa-utils (and maybe udev) again so you at least have a sane /dev/snd/
<colblood> how do i do that linuxn_eo? im quite the noob still
<stefg> eepberries: have you read, understood and followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf ?
<Keiffer> lstarnes, no SED it was! thanks
<linuxn_eo> SharpRain: schedule with cron (if you only care about starts and not stops), and wget for the rest?
<woble> got a few of those:  amarok: Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.2.1) but it is not going to be installed   <-- how can this weird error be fixed?
<SharpRain> does wget support passwords
<SharpRain> and multiple links at the same time
<eepberries> stefg: yes
<linuxn_eo> colblood: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart; sudo  /etc/init.d/udev restart
<jpknowmad> I'm trying to delete a 2.5GB mounted filesystem, it happened when trying to update to ubuntustudio 9.10 with a cd, i decided to update with terminal to ubuntu 9.10 instead, now i have this unmounted filesystem in my main menu full of ubuntustudio files
<linuxn_eo> SharpRain: yes
<ortsvorsteher> SharpRain: read the man page, there will be anthing in with password
<colblood> Invalid card number. i got this when doing that linuxn_eo
<SharpRain> can I paste a whole lotta links though?
<linuxn_eo> colblood: very interesting, pasttebin the whole output to me
<colblood> and i get this when running alsamixer: http://pastebin.ca/1592372
<linuxn_eo> SharpRain; yes, or put them in a file, etc
<colblood> okay
<SharpRain> hmm
<SharpRain> hmmmmmmm
<eepberries> stefg: do you see anything wrong in my xorg file? http://pastebin.com/m21bc3c29
<llutz> jpknowmad: you just want to remove all that stuff from the 2.5G-media? sudo mkfs.ext3 -m0 /dev/sdXY   (where XY is your partition)
<colblood> and this from runnin your cmd: http://pastebin.ca/1592373 linuxn_eo
<linuxn_eo> colblood: ok, I need to see the ls /dev/snd    output again
<colblood> dir /dev/snd
<colblood> controlC0 pcmC0D0c pcmC0D0p pcmC0D1c pcmC0D1p seq timer
<stefg> eepberries: yes... taht's more or less a unmodified default file. you haven'r read, understood and followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting%20resolution%20changes%20in%20xorg.conf
<jpknowmad> llutz, thanks, will that actually remove the volume as well?
<linuxn_eo> colblood: erm, woah, what command did you run for that latest pastebin, exactly?
<colblood> yours
<llutz> jpknowmad: it will just create a fresh filesystem on that partition
<eepberries> stefg: what's missing besides descriptive names? i didn't think that mattered
<colblood> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart; sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<linuxn_eo> hmm
<linuxn_eo> ok, run those one at a time, because that's rather unexpected
<jpknowmad> llutz, is there a way to remove that partition? I just want one large partition?
<linuxn_eo> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<linuxn_eo>  sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart
<linuxn_eo> and tell me which of the two gives that output
<colblood> it's the first one
<llutz> jpknowmad:use cfdisk, fdisk, "tool-of-your-choice" and delete it
<linuxn_eo> makes sense... time for me to google, moment
<colblood> appreciate it
<colblood> linuxn_eo: i cant paste it all, cause i cant scroll that high up
<Etrai> REPOST: I'm having some trouble with KVM and networking... What I'm trying to achieve is having my VM access the network as it is (with ISP DHCP for internet and static LAN config) much like how VirtualBox bridged networking works under Windows, but I'm completly stumped...any suggestions? Or could I have my VM use the configuration of brX (and set up brX-Y for each network connection needed)?
<colblood> something about "not yours" is what i could see when doing the cmd
<linuxn_eo> colblood: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart > log 2>&1
<linuxn_eo> then pastebin the log file
<heoa> guoxiaolong: fbianconi Alt-F2 deattached the screen inside the other screen. Thank you.
<stefg> Etrai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<jpknowmad> llutz, im sorry, i dont know how to do that, is there a guide somewhere so i dont bother you guys too much
<colblood> linuxn_eo: http://pastebin.ca/1592380
<Etrai> stefg: yes, I have read it multiple times and still can't get it to work the way I want...
<colblood> linuxn_eo: i accidently ran "sudo alsactl store" before, could that be causing it?
<stefg> Etrai: how does /etc/network/interfaces look in the guest(s) ? (use pastebin, plz)
<llutz> jpknowmad: i don't know a guide, have a look into ubuntuforums and search for changing partitions. maybe it helps
<linuxn_eo> colblood: no idea, honestly
<Etrai> stefg: guest is Windows 2k8 =/
<jpknowmad> thanks llutz
<jpknowmad> i got it
<jpknowmad> with disk utility
<linuxn_eo> colblood: maybe ask #alsa ?
<colblood> hm, ok
<jpknowmad> thanks for the help guys, keep up the good work
<linuxn_eo> if they don't turn up anything, i'll go back to trying to figure it out
<woble> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.2.1) but it is not going to be installed   <-- how can this weird error be fixed?
<Hemuz> Hello i have a small question can i listen .mp3 and .wma files on ubuntu? and how it works because i tried to run but thers no suitable plugin....
<colblood> could it be a chown problem linuxn_eo?
<morpheuss> Hemuz, restricted packages
<linuxn_eo> colblood: given that you're getting errors restarting alsa-utils as root, i seriously doubt it
<colblood> k
<colblood> dumb to do: sudo chown 777 -R /var/lib/alsa ?
<linuxn_eo> .. so, say i'd give it 95-99% odds that that's not it
<stefg> Etrai: i'm no kvm specialist, but for deskzp use with a windows guest i'd rather use virtualbox. windows guest support is still very basic in kvm
<linuxn_eo> yes, dumb tthing to do; please don't
<colblood> hehe, k
<Etrai> stefg: ok, thank you! =D
<colblood> no reply from #alsa as of yet
<linuxn_eo> i ran a few commands like that on some of my earliest linux installs - it wasn't long til i needed to reinstall
<Hemuz> eeh does it means that i cant listen music on ubuntu if ihave it only in .mp3
<linuxn_eo> ok, so, your username is xbmc?
<colblood> yes
<linuxn_eo> ls -ld /home/xmbc
<colblood> alsactl restore
<colblood> alsactl: load_state:1577: No soundcards found...
<linuxn_eo> without the typo in the username
<colblood> interesting
<imyousuf> stefg: Currently logged in when onboard keyboard and mouse is not working and serio_raw module is loaded
<colblood> drwxr-xr-x 30 xbmc xbmc 4096 2009-10-04 15:02 /home/xbmc @ linuxn_eo
<imyousuf> stefg: though the module is loaded the onboard inputs are not working, how should I proceed now stefg?
<linuxn_eo> ok, that looks sane.. hmm
<Mka> Hemuz: you cannot listen to mp3's?
<lucky__> when i type compiz and press enter in the terminal, i get this message: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found.
<stefg> imyousuf: try sudo rmmod serio_raw && modprobe serio_raw
<colblood> check above when i did alsactl restore tho linuxn_eo
<stefg> imyousuf: rmmod serio_raw && sudo modprobe serio_raw
<ohitsmee> E: postgresql-8.3: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ohitsmee> E: postgresql: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ohitsmee> help
<soreau> lucky__: SKIP_CHECKS=1 compiz --replace
<lucky__> please help me resolve my issue.when i type compiz and press enter in the terminal, i get this message: Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2562' found.
<linuxn_eo> colblood: saw it
<imyousuf> stefg: tried - sudo rmmod serio_raw && sudo modprobe serio_raw - and no use still onboard controls are not working :(
<colblood> stumbled upon this wiki linuxn_eo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ziroday> ohitsmee: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Mka> Hemuz: Install gstreamer plugins using Synaptic
<linuxn_eo> colblood: what kind of computer is it?
<Hemuz> Mka, Thanks m8.
<colblood> asus t2 barebone
<erkin> how can I get the necessary permission save the canges in xorg.conf file? ^^
<erkin> changes*
<penthief> What is this file for? /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/input/input19/mouse2/dev
<ziroday> erkin: do gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, enter your password and then edit it
<rewer> www.reweronline.com
<stefg> imyousuf: so it seems really a kernel bug in combination with a (supposedly) crappy bios. so all you can do is helping to debug the issue by trying other kernel versions and see if the problem persists. First try would be the karmic beta
<erkin> ok ty :)
<imyousuf> hmm, will download and it and try it tomorrow then, thanks a lot stefg
<leession_lm> can anybody tell me what does IRC mode +tn mean ?
<linuxn_eo> colblood: join #colblood, there's way too much scrolling in this chan
<colblood> oki
<lstarnes> leession_lm: only ops may change the topic, and only users that have joined the channel can send to it
<Brenden`> topic protection (+t) only allowed to set by ops
<leession_lm> thank you very much. but how can i change the mode ?
<lstarnes> leession_lm: use the /mode command
<Brenden`> ./mode <channel> <(+ to add)(- to remove)>
<leession_lm> lstarnes>	ok , thanks
<falkinski> What does "chunks seen" mean? Using rtorrent
<lstarnes> leession_lm: #freenode is the best channel here for irc questions
<lstarnes> leession_lm: also, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<leession_lm> lstarnes: yes , i think so
<lstarnes> falkinski: it may refer to the number of chunks recivied
<lstarnes> *received
<falkinski> lstarnes: What is a chunk?
<lstarnes> falkinski: a piece of a file
<milaz> Does anybody know how people in charge of releases.ubuntu.com can be contacted?
<falkinski> lstarnes: thx
<milaz> I think they did some wrong thing with zsync files, and I have a suggestion how to fix it
<u0802> someone already tried the 9.10 beta ?
<milaz> u0802: I did
<lstarnes> u0802: please join #ubuntu+1 for questions about the beta
<milaz> See it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280797
<A^EKCAHDP> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<A^EKCAHDP> Wwhere I can to make my questions on the Russian?
<lstarnes> A^EKCAHDP: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest41854> Hey, quick question here that should be coming up often: my pulseaudio is working correctly, vumeters are showing playback, it all registers just fine -- I have sound output on the console, not in gnome though -- what is going wrong here? I can't figure itout.
<mnaines> !ru | A^EKCAHDP
<ubottu> A^EKCAHDP: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shaullx> could someone please help me here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282344
<A^EKCAHDP> ﻿/join #ubuntu-ru
<mrrr> addendum: I have on multiple occassions checked that all volume controls are up 100% unmuted, correct sink, etc. selected, and so on - yet in gnome, mplayer stays silent, on the console it works.
<stack> hi, why does not exists gnome-keyring-manager in jaunty?
<stack> how do I manage my keyring?thanks in advance.
<GSF1200S> anyone here know if ALL bluray movies play on linux using UDF, etc?
<GSF1200S> im just curious...
<Guest52695> If I cp -ap all my /home and /etc folder from an unsupported distribution to a fresh 9.04, will I mess up the new supported one ?
<Guest52695> (my unsupported distribution is Ultimate Edition Hardy)
<lstarnes> Guest52695: your home should be fine.  Be careful with /etc
<gajop> when i installed ubuntu, i remembered being offered to have my disk (or was it just some specific partitions?) encrypted; is it possible to do it after the installation?
<Guest52695> thanks
<tehdave> Should I be worried if, in watching a program compile, I see a screen full of what look like error messages, but it keeps compiling? also: I can go ahead and go watch movies or whatever while something's compiling, shouldn't be an issue, right?
<nutterpc> correct tehdave
<nutterpc> as long as it continues to compile
<nutterpc> no need to worry
<colblood> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<tehdave> kk just making sure...seeing a screen full of "Depreciated Function" messages for a good 5 minutes kind of got me worried -_-
<colblood> im getting this error with HDA intel 1988B codec audio
<nutterpc> is it a new or old install colblood ?
<colblood> old
<nutterpc> that sounds to me a bit like files missing, corruption.......thinking
<Fatboy> Hi everone, i have problem with my ubuntu (8.04, 8.10, 9.04). I can't use my graphic card radeon 2600hd with my CRT monitor, everytinhg is cranky!
<shaullx> cant anyone help me?:( there is nothing i can do until i solve it
<linuxn_eo> shaullx: what's the problem?
<nutterpc> shaullx, people atm either are sleeping, helping others or trying to work out what might be wrong
<shaullx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282344
<ascheel> Can someone tell me how to permanently stop a sservice from starting at bootup?
<nutterpc> ascheel, use Bum
<nutterpc> easy mode
<ascheel> nutterpc I'll try it.  :) Thanks
<nutterpc> Fatboy, why can;t you use it?
<ascheel> nutterpc: thanks.  :)  Looks like 'bum' is going to work quite well!
<nutterpc> bum is also very very easy to use
<ascheel> nutterpc: Works for me!
<linuxn_eo> shaullx; upload the screenshot elsewhere, i can't see it
<nutterpc> shaullx, does it say *what* partition is full?
<shaullx> linuxn_eo http://i33.tinypic.com/2j0f1xi.png
<shaullx> nutterpc the root partition is full
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<shaullx> the one that is highlighted in the pic
<nutterpc> shaullx, its 2gb for a root partition, that's part of the problem
<nutterpc> insufficient space allocated for a root partition
<Russian> Is there anyone from Asia here who has been to the Netherlands?
<Fatboy> nutterpc: ok when my card is unplug eveything is going great, but when i plug my card on turn on computer is start going cranky i see colours and everytinhg but i everything is blurred.
<jacobian__> I don't seem to have a volume applet for the panel
<jacobian__> Is there some package I need to install to get it?
<nutterpc> hmm ok Fatboy
<shaullx> yeah i did something wrong with partition manager during setup
<shaullx> now i dont know how to fix it
<infexion> how do you change the theme of the login screen?
<nutterpc> shaullx, how did you first get gparted up?
<system404> how to i change the general theme of ubuntu ie where can i download more themes other than the preinstalled ones
<scunizi> shaullx: if it's a new intstall just reinstall and you won't have lost much of anything.
<zen|tao> system404: gnome-look.org
<nutterpc> as scunizi said, reinstall is one option
<shaullx> scunizi, i cant i dont have the image and no space to download it
<system404> thanks
<infexion> system404: gnome-look.org or gnome.org
<shaullx> nutterpc, sudo gparted
<infexion> dang beat me to it
<zen|tao> nutterpc: System>Admin>login
<nutterpc> you also have ripping the hdd out of your laptop and using an external bay to connect it to another machine to use it to partition the drive
<Fatboy> system404: http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<nutterpc> just depends whether u want easy or a bit more layed out
<brig> anyone know of a good place to find cool animated gif effects?
<scunizi> shaullx: nutterpc another would be to use gparted an carve out a larger partition someplace, transfer all root files to it... then repoint / in fstab to the new partition.
<infexion> so... yeah is there a way to change the Login theme or is it something where you have to manually edit the files to get the theme to change?
<nutterpc> yea scunizi, just depends what way he wants to go i guess
<nutterpc> personal preference i guess
<shaullx> scunizi, just cut and past all the files in the root partition to another one?
<Fatboy> casn somone help my with my isuue,?
<zen|tao> infexion: system > aministration > login window
<brig> Fatboy: sure what is your issue?
<nutterpc> scunizi, myself, I would put the hard drive up to another system and use it that way, but that's me :)
<system404> how to install themes downloaded from gnome-look.org
<zen|tao> system404: drag and drop
<VCoolio> infexion: it's called a gdm theme, you can find lots on gnome-look.org
<system404> drag n drop where
<scunizi> shaullx: you could but make sure you get the hidden ones too. the one's that start with ".".. you may also run into permission problems doing it.. you can copy the files but you have to maintain the correct ownership/permissions on the files.
<infexion> zen|tao: all I get with that is a small window that has two options to pick from
<system404> its a compiz theme i downloaded is that ryt
<zen|tao> into appearance dialog
<scunizi> shaullx: personally a reinstall would be easier
<infexion> I upgraded to Karmic koala
<Fatboy> ok when my card Radeon 2600 HD is unplug eveything is going great, but when i plug my card on turn on computer is start going cranky i see colours and everytinhg but i everything is blurred.
<zen|tao> system404: or click the install button and browse
<VCoolio> infexion: than it seems login theme is not changeable, but don't know from experience
<shaullx> scunizi, i know reinstall would be easier but i dont have the image, can u explain me step by step how to do it so i wont do something wrong?
<zen|tao> infexion: local tab
<system404> it says no its a compiz theme i downloaded
<brig> Fatboy: sounds like you do not have the right drivers
<shawn_> How can I get any Ubuntu game to run in a Window if it doesnt have a window option in the game itself
<VCoolio> system404: if you extract it, what files does it contain?
<infexion> zen|tao: there are no tabs
<brig> Fatboy: although you could also not have the card installed properly
<zen|tao> system404: download a gnome (metacity) theme - compiz will use whatever theme you have selected
<nutterpc> scunizi, spent most of my weekend getting programs that didn't want to work working.........its amazing how mentally taxing debugging is, isn't it?
<system404> ok i will download them ones
<Fatboy> brig: i found that a lot of people have the same problem (ubuntuforums).
<aboanas93> am i a root now.
<lstarnes> aboanas93: no
<lstarnes> aboanas93: root, not a root
<aboanas93> yeah
<zen|tao> infexion: are you using gnome desktop on ubuntu 9.04?
<lstarnes> aboanas93: there is only one root
<aboanas93> i know
<infexion> zen|tao: gnome desktop on Ubuntu 9.10
<brig> Fatboy: ok... then you should see if you can find the proper driver, and post on forums so the next guy does not have the same problem
<zen|tao> !karmic | infexion
<ubottu> infexion: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> shaullx: nomatter where you are this typically an easy way to get ahold of the image.. to make a new partition and copy the file to it you'll have to investigate.. they are simple commands and you should know them/learn them.  Step by step would take too long
<brig> Fatboy: be sure to check the card is working and installed properly
<scunizi> nutterpc: yep.  this guy was having this issue 12 hrs ago and he's still banging the same drum
<brig> anyone know of a good place to find cool animated gif effects?
<ynk> does anyone know why my sound won't work when i'm trying to view a YouTube video, but works fine when playing an mp3 file?
<nutterpc> rofl scunizi
<nutterpc> I spent at least that debuggin 1 program
<nutterpc> lucky for me I had 2x3ltr bottles of coke
<nutterpc> so i was safe
<smc> I've installed Kubuntu KDE4 on a Pentium3 with 256mb ram, now hows the best way to speed it up a little?
<nutterpc> smc
<smc> Is there some servecies I can cut off or something?
<nutterpc> kde4 is your problem
<scunizi> smc: uh.. more ram
<zen|tao> smc: uninstall kde4 use openbox
<nutterpc> Kde4 > 1Gb
<nutterpc> not less than
<nutterpc> Fluxbox or Xfce4 is your weapon of choice
<smc> what about xfce
<nutterpc> yes
<shaullx> scunizi, then maybe its possible to change the tmp folder to another partition? then i would be able to download
<smc> what about trimming up services?
<nutterpc> xfce is ok with smaller amounts of ram, fluxbox isn't always good for beginner users
<zen|tao> smc: your pissing in the wind with kde - use something lighter
<ynk> how come flash sound doesn't work on websites? is it something to do with the flash plugin? i can't hear my youtube videos... yet i'm able to hear sound played from the hdd.
<ynk> maybe i should look on the forums... -sigh-
<zen|tao> smc: you're*
<nutterpc> ynk, can also depend which flash plugin you are using
<hybrider> hi, i have trouble getting my wlan adapter to work on my macbook can anyone help me out? :/
<scunizi> shaullx: do you have another harddrive?
<nutterpc> lots of possibilities
<milaz> ynk: check if you have the latest version of flash
<smc> I intend to, but that was the only disk that would install, I tried mint, Ubuntu standard nether would install succesfully
<demyhouse> ciao a tutti
<GoodGuy43> i need help on (Bin) files
<shaullx> scunizi, i have a usb device of 8gb
<nutterpc> hybrider, I have an iBook G4 sitting beside me
<zen|tao> smc: installers the same across all variants - only the selected packages are different
<colblood> my ubuntu 8.10 box wont boot properly - just the "waiting-circle" spinning on black background
<smc> what is xfce's package name, I get package not found
<colblood> and i cant ssh in either
<ynk> nutterpc, i didn't know there were different versions of the plugin. i thought adobe makes the plugins.
<nutterpc> there's 3
<zen|tao> smc: sudo apt0get install xubuntu-destop
<zen|tao> smc: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-destop
<scunizi> shaullx: why not download to that?
<nutterpc> althought it is generally recommended to use the adobe one
<hybrider> nutterpc: im using macbook 5,1 and i can't even find the network adapter even though i can see it with lspci
<GoodGuy43> i need help on (Bin) files
<ynk> milaz, i'm not sure how to check the version of the plugin. isn't it possible just to get the latest one?
<zen|tao> smc: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shaullx> scunizi, i have room in my hdd it wont download because the root partition that contains "tmp" has no space
<zen|tao> smc: sorry - clearly having finger trouble today!
<milaz> ynk: you just right click some flash movie on the web site
<aboanas93> what the best thing to blog?
<smc> zen|tao, thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, how can I make a screen cast in Ubuntu ?
<nutterpc> hybrider, you will need to do what I did sadly, use the LAN first to get the system up and running, then get wireless running, and unplug the lan cable
<GoodGuy43> how you install a bin file
<milaz> ynk: and there's about... menu
<nutterpc> how I did it
<Guest40084> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<AnAnt> I want to record some video from desktop
<shaullx> scunizi, maybe there is a folder of the root ubuntu partition that has like 800 mb of stuff i can delete?
<AnAnt> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<scunizi> shaullx: move /tmp to the usb key
<aboanas93> blogging in ubuntu.
<aboanas93> what i have to use?
<nutterpc> scunizi, I have a spare beer here if you need it, lol
<shaullx> scunizi, just move it? how would ubuntu know where i moved it to?
<scunizi> nutterpc: more like a cranial mallot wack
<zen|tao> aboanas93: the world wide web
<nutterpc> ahahahahahaha
<hybrider> nutterpc: but how i've taken the driver from "hardware drivers" i took some airport tools from synaptics manager but the adapter still doesn't exist
<aboanas93> na , the best program to blogging.
<scunizi> shaullx: you do it in /etc/fstab and using the mount command..
<hybrider> nutterpc: i only got eth0, lo and pan0
<dyf> how do i uninstall openJDK and install sun-java?
<scunizi> !mount > shaullx
<ubottu> shaullx, please see my private message
<AnAnt> cool !
<nutterpc> hybrider, have you got a lan based connection?
<dyf> do i just apt-get remove openjdk?
<zen|tao> aboanas93: yes, like I said just use the blogging website of your choice
<hybrider> nutterpc: yes
<nutterpc> trying to remember what chipset that macbook uses
<GoodGuy43> i need help on (Bin) files
<nutterpc> lol, my mind is completely blank
<scunizi> GoodGuy43: ok
<nutterpc> scunizi, sadly the closest I have is a 40lb sledgehammer
<nutterpc> or, a pitbull
<shaullx> scunizi, mount /tmp/ /dev/sdb ?
<scunizi> nutterpc: I'm tough.. 60 is the smallest
<nutterpc> ok, the pitbull
<system404> whats most recommended sidebar type app for linux
<nutterpc> for displaying what?
<zen|tao> system404: conky
<aboanas93> sorry, what abou me?
<zen|tao> system404: not a sidee bar as such, but very cool none the less
<aboanas93> Blogging programmes ( the best).
<zen|tao> aboanas93: what about you?
<system404> zen|tao: howd u mean not a sidebar
<nutterpc> best blogging program you can get..........is one someone else has
<scunizi> shaullx: if the usb key is sdb that might work. I'm not sure how linux labels tmp.. might also be something like mount /dev/tmp /dev/sdb
<aboanas93> the best blogging program in ubuntu gnome
<zen|tao> system404: try it and see - it's real small to download
<system404> zen|tao: ok
<aboanas93> yo, guys
<shaullx> scnuizi, well i mounted but now nothing runs, i try to run firefox and i get this error: ** (firefox:5764): WARNING **: Wrong permissions for /tmp/orbit-root-fafafafa
<zen|tao> aboanas93: you don't need a program to blog with - just use the bloging website
<shaullx> how to change permissions?
<nutterpc> scunizi, I must admit for a rather nifty program to make the machine secure, had a few doubts, was Blueproximity
<nutterpc> does rather well it does
<zen|tao> shaullx: man chmod
<aboanas93> ok , if that your recommendation
<shaullx> zen|tao sudo chmod -R 777 /tmp/ ?
<paro_> gdm = gnome display manager, correct?
<zen|tao> paro_: yes
<nutterpc> yes
<scunizi> nutterpc: I'd heard of that
<zen|tao> shaullx: not sure why you would want to do that... but you've got the general idea now.
<nutterpc> scunizi, its a very cool proggy, got it working now nicely, alongside firestarter & bitdefender
<GoodGuy43> how do you install a bin file?
<vlado> hi i need to know how can i play warkraft 3 on ubuntu 9.04? I made configurations in wine but i have delay pls help
<zen|tao> GoodGuy43: you don't
<nutterpc> GoodGuy43, what bin file?
<shaullx> zen|tao still same permission error
<zen|tao> !wine | vlado
<ubottu> vlado: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shaullx> i did sudo chmod 777 /tmp/
<system404> how to burn audio cd in ubuntu
<system404> zen|tao: ive installed conky cant find it in my apps though
<zen|tao> system404: braseo
<zen|tao> system404: type conky in a terminal
<GoodGuy43> RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<vlado> 10x a lot
<nutterpc> GoodGuy43, try this
<nutterpc> ./RealPlayer11Gold.bin
<zen|tao> system404: you might want to man conky first - lots of options
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<zen|tao> nutterpc: I wouldn't use that if I were you
<IonutB> hi guys. how could i make firefox 3.5 as default browser ? atm it's ff 3.
<system404> not wat im lookin for that conky im lookin for more of a google sidebar type thing
<nutterpc> zen|tao, everythings workin fine, laptops humming
<GoodGuy43> i dont even know how to change directory in unix
<zen|tao> nutterpc: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nutterpc> zen|tao, its for GoodGuy43 not me
<nutterpc> lol
<zen|tao> GoodGuy43: cd <dir_name>
<GreyGhost> IonutB, i think someone wrote a nice little guide for it ..
<system404> how to burn audio cd
<zen|tao> nutterpc: sorry - busy in here, and my brain isn't fast enough
<nutterpc> all good zen|tao
<nutterpc> have a can of red bull :P
<zen|tao> :)
<IonutB> GreyGhost, i tried to find it on google. can you give me the link, please ?
<nutterpc> meanwhile I have my chinese herbal tea
<system404> anyone know any apps for burnung audio cds for my car
<zen|tao> system404: braseo
<zen|tao> system404: brasero*
<system404> braseo keeps burning as data discs
<Nisha_> hey any one here played with sis integarted graphicds?
<zen|tao> system404: tried k3b?
<nutterpc> system404, either Brasero or GripX i think its called
<GreyGhost> IonutB, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<roffe> system404, Did you choose "Audio project"?
<scunizi> system404: standard audio cd's the standard is k3b
<GreyGhost> IonutB, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330386
<GreyGhost> even that
<nutterpc> incorrect, the program is called Grip
<IonutB> GreyGhost, hehe, thanks "green boy" :)
<GoodGuy43> i type cd <dir _name>, get this bash: cd: download: No such file or directory
<lstarnes> GoodGuy43: cgeck the case
<lstarnes> *check
<GreyGhost> IonutB, Green boy?
<IonutB> kidding, *grey.
<nutterpc> zen|tao, want a coffee? bout to go put the kettle on
<zen|tao> GoodGuy43: doh! replace <dir_name> with the name of the directory you want to cd into
<GreyGhost> IonutB, ;)
<zen|tao> nutterpc: good idea! thanks..
<GoodGuy43> i did, get this bash: cd: download: No such file or directory
<jrib> GoodGuy43: it means there's no such directory.  What are you trying to do?
<GoodGuy43> is it case senstive
<zen|tao> GoodGuy43: Download with a capital D ?
<jrib> GoodGuy43: yes
<lstarnes> GoodGuy43: yes
<Nisha_> hey any one here played with sis integarted graphicds?
<Muiske> Hi all... a question about Openoffice Base (version 2.4). I want to make a query with a formula in a field. Is this possible? If so, how?
<system404> ok so any google sidebar type apps out there
 * bobertdos part 
<bobertdos> oops
<tsonev> hi guys
<ggcc> system404: yahoo widgets maybe?
<system404> nah yahoos widgets r crap
<GoodGuy43> ./RealPlayer11Gold.bin didnt work
<nutterpc> what files are u trying to play which NEED realplayer anyway?
<GoodGuy43> i need a good movie player
<nutterpc> GoodGuy43, MPlayer
<system404> mplayer or vlc are best movie players in my opinion
<ggcc> VLC for me
<GoodGuy43> mplayer dont work
<system404> either of them will play anything u through at them
<system404> try VLC
<zen|tao> system404: gnome has desklets - but don't know if they're any good, as I have never used them.
<ggcc> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<nutterpc> greatest stress relief comes thru a Magnum Icecream.......troubleshooting pain is gone
<roffe> I'd just like to recommend anyone with slow browsing in ff to try out Chrome. It's blazing fast
<system404> im looking for sumfing along the lines of the vista sidebar basicly i want my clock there my ram and cpu monitor a quick notes bit and rss news reader
<ggcc> god its taking soo long to download the drivers for nvidia accelerated gfx v 180
<roffe> system404, Perhaps you're a KDE-guy?
<MenZa> !gdesklets | system404
<ubottu> system404: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<ggcc> roffe: im a kde guy wazup?
<GoodGuy43> i got to vlc  webpage to d/l it, and it give tons of BS
<MenZa> Alternatively, system404, try KDE - it has this functionality built-in.
<system404> nah ive tried kde didnt like it
<MenZa> GoodGuy43: It's in the repositories. sudo apt-get install vlc
<system404> will check out gDesklets though
<ggcc> system404: hey, u think u can help me setup dule monitor on my system? i just got a new gfx card and installed kubuntu and dont know how to set that up yet, just installed the drivers for nvidia
<sassyn> hi
<zen|tao> system404: also drupal is a side bar, but again I can't vouch for it.
<sassyn> how is the new 9.10 beta?
<system404> sorry man im rather new to linux maself dont think id be much help
<llutz> ggcc: use "nvidia-settings" to setup
<sassyn> is it working?
<lstarnes> system404: #ubuntu+1 please
<lstarnes> system404: sorry, that's for sassyn
<lstarnes> sassyn: see above
<ggcc> llutz: thanks let me restart the system just installed the drivers
<nutterpc> scunizi, its either fried rice in front of me now or Top Gear goin on my desktop pc which is making this night fun :P
<system404> burning audio cd with brasero its been normalising tracks for 5 minutes is this normal
<scunizi> 7:30am here nutterpc
<system404> just installed gdesklets and got this error Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<nutterpc> 1:30am in the morning here, but i still consider it night
<roffe> system404, You can turn off normalization in Edit>plugins
<hanshenrik> for some reason... i got php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2  and /etc/php5/cli, umm... witch 1 does my apache2 install use?
<system404> roffe: thanks
<nutterpc> scunizi, I know one of the programs I spent most of the weekend debugging was one that even the developers knew it had issues, just they didn't have time to fix it
<system404>  just installed gdesklets and got this error Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<ggcc> wow i love nvidia now :) with my ATI Redion card dual screen setup was a bitch
<didiermah> bonjour
<didiermah> je suis cool
<didiermah> c'est didi
<didiermah> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<system404>  just installed gdesklets and got this error Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<hanshenrik> for some reason... i got php.ini in /etc/php5/apache2  and /etc/php5/cli, umm... witch 1 does my apache2 install use?  (and sorry for double-posting, got disconnected from freenode for some reason)
<Gianlu24> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Calabrese> a truly incredible spectacle
<Dr_Willis> system404:   i was thinking for one of those desktop widgits packages  i had to install   python 2.5  but that was several months ago i last tried it. and thats about all i rember on it. find the gdesklets binary and see whaat its calling perhaps
<IonutB> i made a lot of "ls -n". how can i list all of them ?
<nick3344523> quit
<nick3344523> :quit quit
<zen|tao> nick3344523: /quit
<system404> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[///
<breiko> Hello folks, I have just updated my release to 9.04 and I can't play video with mplayer. It crashes after the file opening. However VLC is ok. Can you suggest me something to do?
<GoodGuy43> does anyone know where i can get basic language for Linux
<Calabrese> /quit HAHA! I AM OFF! NEVER TO BE SEEN AGAIN!
<Calabrese> OH SHI-
<Dr_Willis> GoodGuy43:  check the package manager - i recall seeing several variants on 'basic' in there
<hans_> hi
<Calabrese> hi hans
<HappyHobo> are you old and bald and still kicking ass Dr_Willis
<breiko> Is there a way to change video output to X11 for mplayer? This fixed the things with VLC
<Calabrese> i am seeing lots of familiar alises
<Calabrese> but.. i can't be syre
<HappyHobo> sure*
<Dr_Willis> HappyHobo:  im not bald. :)
<gajop> is it me or is software center a step back? :|
<Calabrese> kudos, homeless man
<Dr_Willis> HappyHobo:  and stay off my lawn! ya kids! :)
<zen|tao> gajop: /join #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> !info basic256
<ubottu> basic256 (source: basic256): educational BASIC programming environment for children. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2 (jaunty), package size 87 kB, installed size 292 kB
<makinavaja> hi people, good afternon
<zen|tao> !hi |\ makinavaja
<ubottu> \ makinavaja: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GreyGhost> GoodGuy43, freebasic used to be prty famous when i last heard bout basic/.. maybe u can try that ..
<cygnis1> hi everyone
<Dr_Willis> Theres sevarl basic variants out you can use for linux. or you could always use dosbox and  any of the dos basics. :)
<GoodGuy43> it is not free, i have to pay for freebasic
<cygnis1> I am beginning to try to repartition my hd
<makinavaja> It's the first time I use Ubuntu... during 6 years I've been using Slackware, and the change has been really big
<Dr_Willis> !info gambas
<ubottu> Package gambas does not exist in jaunty
<cygnis1> starting with a test box
<makinavaja> too easy, I didn't expected that, its really easy to install/configure :)
<GreyGhost> GoodGuy43, i thought it was gpl ..
<GoodGuy43> dos and Linux are different
<Dr_Willis> gambas is visual basic ish.. :)
<Dr_Willis> GoodGuy43:  you never said what you want to do with the basic.. theres a HUGE range of basics...
<user__> buonasera
<Dr_Willis> GoodGuy43:  and if you wanted to. you could use dosbox and run dos  and dos basic in it.
<HappyHobo> buenos nachos
<GoodGuy43> i got lazarus
<Dr_Willis> No idea what lazarus is.
<GoodGuy43> it pretty cool
<GoodGuy43> lazarus is pascal
<prappl93> How do I remove something from the Applications window?
<GoodGuy43> just like delphi in windows
<Dr_Willis> I will stick with other languages.. thank you... :)
<HappyHobo> brb folks
<Xcell> prappl93-  sys / prefs / main menu
<GoodGuy43> i dont know c or c++
<GoodGuy43> i know a little of c or C++
<ggcc> GoodGuy43: im learning C++ and C# right now if u need any help just let me know ill do the best to help
<prappl93> Xcell, thanks
<Xcell> k
<appi> How to hide folders in Ubuntu 9.04? Please help.
<prappl93> Is there a Terminal command to download the beta of 9.10 or do you need to burn the ISO to a disc and run it that way?
<fornix> appi, hidden folders start with a . (dot) in linux
<Xcell> burn
<ggcc> prappl93: just go to update manager u should get an option to upgrade i believe not sure tho
<RS> I enabled all compiz options and now when I hit any menu, just that part turns black and it hangs up.. How do I set it all to default optionne?
<fornix> appi, to show hidden folders, use ls -a  and to hide folders just rename them so that it has a . in front of its name
<VCoolio> RS: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<ggcc> o btw guys i want to donate a server to ubuntu whom do i contact?
<appi> dear fornix, If I create a file with its name starting from a dot, then will it be hidden?
<fornix> appi, sure. go ahead and try it.
<appi> Thank you very much fornix.
<LuciusMare> hello,i want to clearsign a file,but when i do gpg  --clearsign file it asks for another key than i want.How do  i manually choose which key to sign it with?
<roffe> what's the point with hidden files when it's so easy to un-hide them?
<Dr_Willis> appi:  .whatever    is the common way for things to be hidden.. its just a way thats things are done.
<jennifer> keeps things un-cluttered
<Dr_Willis> roffe:  its just the way things weere done to reduce clutter. they are not really hidden. just ignored
<tonii> roffe: it's for eas-of-use, .dir mostly just contains configs and sometimes themes.
<Dr_Willis> hidden in no way shape or form.. is a way to 'secure' things
<roffe> Dr_Willis, Ah, ok, that makes sense
<Dr_Willis> of course now a days we get 100+ .whatever files/dirs now in Home...
<Dr_Willis> roffe:  so many things are moving to .config/whatever
<Dr_Willis> part of knowing linux. is knowing the history of linux, and unix. :)
<Dr_Willis> roffe:  just be thankfull we dont do the disaster of a way to hide things that windows does...
<roffe> Dr_Willis, I certainly have a lot to learn. I've been using Ubuntu for more than a year and I don't think I know hardly anything
<EmoSpice> Is there a way to update notify-osd's notification bubbles if you are using a different program (or rather, PID)?
<LuciusMare> nevermind
<tonii> roffe: lots of people use windows for years without learning much more then to surf the net and write emails. depends on what kind of need you have ;)
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> roffe:  track down bargin bin linux books at used book stores  1/2 price books and so on.. :)  some of them have the neatest info
<trijntje> how can i let evolution keep emails i remove from the mailserver?
<Umeaboy> I've forgotten how to chmod an external harddrive.......
<Umeaboy> chmod and  what else?
<EmoSpice> Umeaboy: what are you trying to do?
<Umeaboy> I want my normal user to be able to read an write on it.
<EmoSpice> what FS?
<Umeaboy> As I plugged it in to the USB-slot I got a message that it couldn't mount.
<Guest30536> help!! i keep losing so i format ubuntu to have it back is there a way to save or make a backup of my sounds setting and driver so if it crash i can have it back!!!!!
<MenZa> Umeaboy: Sounds like you just want to put the rw flag in your !fstab.
<EmoSpice> MenZa: unless it's ntfs
<bigdavejoker> I need some help trouble shooting faulty network connection.  I can't figure out why I am randomly loosing connectivity.  the wireless connection doesn't drop but I have to change the ip address or dhclient to renew the dhcp lease to get working again
<Umeaboy> I don't like to go into important files to add.
<MenZa> EmoSpice: true. I'm assuming things here.
<Umeaboy> I prefer using terminal-windowsw.
<Umeaboy> window
<bigdavejoker> never an error message just suddenly can't access webpages and stop recieving chat
<EmoSpice> Umeaboy: it may be the best way to make it work...
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  what filesystem is the external drive??
<EmoSpice> chmoding the mountpoint is a pretty bad idea, imo
<arielCo> Hello, my /var partition is only 890M big and has 523M free. Is there a way to dist-upgrade to Karmic without enlarging it?
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  for ext2/3/4 i nomrmally make a directory on the drive for the user to use. and chown/chmod that dir for the user.
<Umeaboy> Dr-Willis: I guess it's NTFS, but I'm not sure.
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis
<EmoSpice> Umeaboy: IRC tab completion, FTW :D
<KS0FT_> Hello - has anyone here ever set up a channels.conf
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  for ntfs/vfat you must use the proper options when mountiung the drive. you DONT DONT DONT  chown/chmod the files/mountpoint
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> Then what?
<Umeaboy> chown group 500?
<EmoSpice> Umeaboy: you shouldn't have to chown anything
<trijntje> how can i let evolution keep emails i remove from the mailserver? When I remove emails from the server and resync evolution doesnt retain a copy
<Umeaboy> EmoSpice: PM?
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  for ntfs/vfat you can just install/run ntfs-config and check the allow users access.. and they shuld all have full acccess   the next time the drive is mounted
<woble> -->   how can I fix this?   -->  Depends: libqtcore4 (=4.5.0-0ubuntu4.2) but 4.5.1-1~ppa1~jaunty1 is to be installed
<Guest3760> how can i make a backup of my sounds setting !!!!
<trijntje> is there a channel for evolution support?
<trijntje> !details | Guest3760
<ubottu> Guest3760: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<system404> trijntje: what problems you having with evolution
<NEWLiNE> hi, i have been given a server with centos on, no monitor keyboard or mouse, when i switch it on it has ssh setup, can i somehow install ubuntu over ssh?
<Keiya> ... Ubottu sucks. You can't query her about herself, !help is about the channel in general >_>
<trijntje> system404, I want to keep a local copy of mail i remove form the Imap server, but i cannot find an option to do that, and google didnt help
<Keiya> Oh, you have to use her name.
<system404> because i know a bit about windows and have used it for years and like to try help others out where i can is that ok with you
<system404> sorry wrong window lol
 * fornix hates windows
<lulz> ^^
<Guest3760> ubottu i got Ubuntu 9.04 i keep losing my sounds after a reboot or a crash so i reinstall it from scratch to have sounds back and now i want to save and make a backup of my sounds setting!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jyxt> so i know its possible to open a remote app locally with x forwarding over ssh
<Jyxt> but is it possible to open a local app, remotly via ssh x forwarding?
<system404> me 2 i finally felt compitent enough with linux last week that i am now the proud owner of a complete linux pc no windows at all totally wiped that shit outta there lol
<smc> what about the repositories for multimedia, Where are they or should I just use debian-multimedia.org
<trijntje> Guest3760, you dont want to make a backup, you want to get your sound working properly
<FiReSTaRT> smc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Olivier83> trijntje now after i reinstall my sounds work!! properly and i want to keep it that way how!!!!
<GoodGuy43> cool i learn alot .
<GoodGuy43> linux rock
<trijntje> Olivier83, no need to put in '!' every sentence, thats rude
<trijntje> Olivier83, have you tried this?
<trijntje> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<smc> FiremanEd, Thanks.
<Olivier83> trijntje sorry im just tired of ubuntu because im always losing sounds
<boxxer> would anyone mind helping me troubleshoot an xbox that won't turn on?
<Ab3L> hi
<system404> boxxer: xbox or xbox 360
<trijntje> Olivier83, what sounddriver are you using?
<Olivier83> trijntje my sounds is working now because it a fresh install but i want to keep that way so how can i make a backup of it or something like that
<boxxer> system404: XBOX
<boxxer> sorry, didn't mean to have caps
<boxxer> system404: pm?
<trijntje> Olivier83, i'm not sure
<system404> boxxer: sure
<trijntje> !sound | Olivier83
<ubottu> Olivier83: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dushan> helllo
<Olivier83> trijntje i tried this when i got no sounds and it did not helps me
<trijntje> Olivier83, are you using ALSA for sound?
<trijntje> Olivier83, (right click on the sound icon -> preferences)
<Olivier83> HDA Intel (alsa mixer)
<Ab3L> i have a problem with karmic (the problem was there with jaunty). if a window like xchat is maximized, the screen becomes black. i have the same problem with firefox. did someone know the problem?
<trijntje> Olivier83, how did you get the sound to work?
<Olivier83> trijntje like i said it a fresh install so it work but! if i reboot or if ubuntu crash im gonna lose it
<Ab3L> i have a problem with karmic (the problem was there with jaunty). if a window like xchat is maximized, the screen becomes black. i have the same problem with firefox. if the size of the window is smaller, the frequence of black screens is also lower. did someone know the problem?
<devD> I have installed the kubuntu-desktop and it changed the logo while booting from ubuntu to blue colour kubuntu, how to make it default like before. ?
<trijntje> Olivier83, but you cannot install ubuntu without restarting right? Or are you still running from the live CD?
<hasee> hello
<trijntje> !Karmic | Ab3L
<ubottu> Ab3L: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<trijntje> !hi | hasee
<ubottu> hasee: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<arielCo> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bigdavejoker> my wireless connection keeps dropping  other non ubuntu computers on the network are not having same problem  I don't see the connection actually drop it just stops responding
<Olivier83> trijntje guess i can restart a couple of time but i don't when i start if i gonna have sounds this time
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> nabend
<trijntje> Olivier83, can you type uname -a in a terminal?
<hamid> ha
<Zikey> Hi, how can i untar files from a .deb package ? (I don't want to install it, just extract files from it)
<Ab3L> thank you trijntje
<Olivier83> trijntje Linux olivier-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<flugh_> i don't know how to do it natively Zikey, but i use 'mc' to dive into most any archive files
<MenZa> Zikey: Try tar xvzf file.deb - if that fails, rename it to .tar.gz first.
<Zikey> unfortunately it seems to not be a gzipped file
<MenZa> Really? I thought it was. Hm.
<MenZa> Zikey: Try in file-roller
<MenZa> I'm sure I've done this before.
<Zikey> I'm console only, no GUI :)
<trijntje> Olivier83, you are still running an older kernel, maybe your sound issues are caused by a later kernel version?
<MenZa> Zikey: you're not making this easy :P. Let me have a quick look around.
<flugh_> which is why i use 'mc' for all my filesystem escapades. just easier with the lynx-like movements
<Olivier83> trijntje last night i update and my system crash when i boot it back on lost sounds so i did not mather
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis: Did you die?
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Zikey> seems to be "ar" archived files...
<trijntje> Olivier83, can you give more details about the crash?
<Zikey> got it, thx for trying MenZa :)
<MenZa> Zikey: I *just* found it myself. Np though :)
<Ileden> Hi! I'm using Ubuntu netbook remix, and I'd like to get a certain program to show maxized to full screen. Problem is, UNR reserves the top 40 or so pixels for the top panel and window top decoration... how can I make the window show its contents at full screen? simple solution would be to allow me to move the window just a bit beyond the screen top border
<redcard> Is anyone else really having problems with Karmic and Empathy?
<adnc> hello, is there a command line tool that can eliminate double line of a textfile? can sed do this?
<Olivier83> trijntje last night crash i was watching a movie while i was switching the theme of ubuntu then every thing froze so i power my pc from my tower went i reboot no sounds
<Olivier83> trijntje went i first try 9.
<MenZa> redcard: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic, please
<Olivier83> trijntje went i first try 9.04 i reboot the i lost sounds
<redcard> MenZa: AH! thanks :)
<trijntje> adnc: unique
<leaf-sheep> Ileden: Try toggling on Autohide for top panel?
<terry> what?
<Olivier83> trijntje one time i decrease the sounds using the hotkey on my keyboard then i increase it lost sounds
<trijntje> adnc: uniq that should be
<seyDoggy> hey, I am not all that familiar with Linux, but I set up my kids computer with Xubuntu. They somehow managed to remove the top and bottom "menu" bar on the desktop. How do I restore them?
<terry> you are wrong
<Ileden> leaf-sheep: i don't think it works like that in Ubuntu Netbook Remix - besides I'd like the panel to work as normal usually
<giuffa> ciao
<giuffa> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<bigdavejoker> what are good tools to monitor and trouble shoot a faulty network connection  I randomly loose connectivity
<trijntje> Olivier83, hmm, sounds like a lot is wrong.. I dont know how to fix that.
<kmrc>  /msg ubottu !bot
<leaf-sheep> Ileden: Some application allows full screen binded to F11.  Try and press F11 and see if that works for you.
<Olivier83> trijntje no bodies know how that why i want to make a backup of my sounds setting
<trijntje> Olivier83, try asking: When I reboot 9.04 I lose ALSA audio, how can I debug this?
<Ileden> leaf-sheep: nope, and the application doesn't have any full-screen otpino in the menu either.
<trijntje> Olivier83, it has go nothing to do with backupping sound settings
<Olivier83> trijntje if i lost it with the backup i can but it back ou no!!
<leaf-sheep> Ileden: Well -- I'm not sure how to achieve full-screen.  There always are devilspie but I suppose it'd be hassle for one application. Reduce the top panel or something similar. :o
<trijntje> Olivier83, I dont understand what you are saying. I think ALSA breaks somehow, its not the case that your settings get lost during reboot
<leaf-sheep> trijntje: Try "sudo alsactl init"
<trijntje> leaf-sheep, not me, Olivier83 has the problem ;)
<Ileden> leaf-sheep: I really don't know how to do that in UNR. the panel isn't very normal ubuntu :)
<Olivier83> leaf-sheep HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC880" "HDA:10ec0880,08600000,00090000" "" ""
<Olivier83> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<leaf-sheep> Ileden: I don't use UNR much. I'd always resort back to desktop. :)
<Ileden> IS ther t a Ubuntu Netboork Remix specific channel I could asko about this, or is this the right place?
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: Sound work now?
<Olivier83> leaf-sheep great just by doing that i lost my sounds
<leaf-sheep> Ileden: There are also #ubuntu-mobile
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: Run "alsamixer" -- Set all bars to high. Toggle 'm' to unmute any blue/gray boxes to Green 00.
<leaf-sheep> And ESC to save out.
<Olivier83> leaf-sheep before i did what u told me "sudo alsactl init" i got sounds after that it gone
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: It's likely that the sound are low or muted.
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: Run the command and set everything to its fullest.
<AnirbanHazra>  Can I add swap file in my OpenVZ Ubuntu VPS ?
<leaf-sheep> ActionParsnip: <3
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Olivier83> leaf-sheep please take the time to read what im saying because of your command i lost my sounds!!
<ActionParsnip> Olivier83: does it come back after a reboot?
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: I know. I'm telling you to check alsamixer because the sounds are likely to be on low or muted.
<Olivier83> ActionParsnip: yep it on but if i reboot and it not on it lost forever i guess
<ulsak>  /join #fu-se-mote fuse2009
<ActionParsnip> Olivier83: not forever, you can reconfigure
<Olivier83> leaf-sheep it back on don't know how
<Olivier83> ActionParsnip: ive been here a couple of time went it was gone and nobody know how to get back on
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> i login in text mode to system and change xorg.conf file but when i reboot system all my change return to initial status.how i can solve this?
<roffe> Olivier83, lost forever? Reinstalling is always an alternative
<seyDoggy> can someone tell me what you call the bar that goes across the top and bottom of the desktop?
<Olivier83> ActionParsnip: but now it working and i want to keep it that way how is what i ask!!!!!!!
<trijntje> roffe, he already tried that several times
<leaf-sheep> seyDoggy: Panels.
<k4ide> a panel
<seyDoggy> leaf-sheep: tnx
<Olivier83> roffe yeah reinstall every days is not fun
 * leaf-sheep goes away
<leaf-sheep> Olivier83: Anything else? You got sounds working now, right?
<trijntje> Olivier83, people are still trying to find out what the problem is. After they find out they can tell you how to fix it
<foundry87> How can I hide my Rhythmbox icon in the notification area on my panel?
<Olivier83>  trijntje what do you mean that people still searching to how to save or backup sounds setting
<ActionParsnip> foundry87: sudo apt-get install alltray
<trijntje> Olivier83, no. Your problem is that sound is not working, not that the sound settings get lost
<ActionParsnip> foundry87: you can then press alt+f2, type alltray and hit enter, then click the rhythmbox app
<ActionParsnip> foundry87: you can also launch it there with: alltray rhythmbox   and it will startup in the tray
<foundry87> ActionParsnip: Okay I'll try that
<Olivier83>  trijntje if i make a backup of all ubuntu can this help or this does not mather
<CactusMD> what file do i have to edit to get aliases to work the .bashrc in my home dir doesn't do anything
<roffe> Olivier83, do you speak french?
<Olivier83> roffe oui monsieur
<foundry87> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I may not have been clear enough. It's not that I want to hide/show the Rhtymbox window, I want to hide the icon that is in the notification area.
<gregsp___> hi guys...i've got a basic command line only version of hardy installed - how do i upgrade this to karmic - is it just a case of sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<trijntje> Olivier83, no, the program that plays sounds on ubuntu doesnt work properly. So when the program is broken the settings dont matter at all ;)
<idleone> !upgrade | gregsp___
<ubottu> gregsp___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<roffe> Olivier83, #ubuntu-fr
<Olivier83>  trijntje what can cause the program to broke
<zacktu> i have developed an app under linux to be used on a single windows xp computer by a non-profit group -- python isn't installed on their computer -- can i build an windows executable? should i install python and move the source files?
<idleone> gregsp___: you can't go from hardy to karmic, you would be better off doing a clean install of karmic
<trijntje> Olivier83, i dont know that, sorry. Other people might know. I have to go
<Olivier83> roffe thank but there a lot more people that speak english so faster respond
<sgtmattbaker> Could anyone tell me where a channel for avidemux support might be?
<Olivier83>  trijntje where i can get that programme to reinstall it
<gregsp___> i just want a command line only version of karmic - i only need it for one package!! usbip!
<Ileden> I'm using Ubuntu Netbook Remix, and it's preventing me from moving windows over the top panel, or beyond the top boundary of the screen. I'd like to be able to do this - does anyone know how to change the setting?
<BlouBlou> Ileden: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, the go to system >> preferences >> compizconfig settings manager and change there
<rasta> hola
<Ileden> BlouBlou: Does UNR use compiz?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi, I'm having some trouble setting up ssh server, I get "connection refused" but my router tells me I am forwarding ports properly. Can someone take a look at http://i33.tinypic.com/2mi4v2x.jpg and see if I'm doing something obviously wrong?
<BlouBlou> !es > rasta
<ubottu> rasta, please see my private message
<edbian> I'm on it mike
<BlouBlou> Ileden: I think so
<Ileden> BlouBlou: Ok, I'll see...
<Dr_Willis> I thought UNR did NOT use compiz. the netbook interface has issues with compiz.
<rasta> hi5
<rasta> hi
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: What ssh server are you using?
<Dr_Willis> but i used the UNR inteface logn enough to learn how to get to a real gnome desktop. :)
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: What router are you using?  What ip address does the router forward the port to?
<Olivier83> ActionParsnip: trijntje tell me that the program that plays sounds on ubuntu doesnt work properly can i make a backup of it because now it working proprely
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: Your diagram BTW looks good besides being a little vague. :)
<Mike_lifeguard> edbian: openssh-server & the router is a linksys w54gsomethingsomething - it is supposedly forwarding port 10022 to 192.168.1.100, which would be correct if it worked :\
<tjz2> how much space does a new ubuntu desktop install take?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: in your diagram you have the modem subnet at 192.168.2.1 and the routerr at 192.168.1.1  I would think that even with dhcp the router should be at 192,168,2.#
<BlouBlou> tjz2: 3-5 GBs
<Ileden> Dr_Willis: Good point. :) But UNR interface does have its benefits too
<syslq> Why isnt ubuntu modular, like fedora. I prefer ubuntu, but package selection would be just awesome
<ActionParsnip> Olivier83: not sure bro, sorry
<jrib> syslq: it is...
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: I'll double-check the internal IPs, but I think that is correct...
<ActionParsnip> syslq: it is modular, they are both Linux and therefor the same OS.
<ActionParsnip> syslq: just a different distribution
<llutz> syslq: try tasksel
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: It is possible that your ISP blocks that port.  This is what I suspect to be happening.  The rest of your setup appears to be correct to me.
<syslq> ActionParsnip: linux is not an operating system, sorry, they are not the same os
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: k .. are you trying to get in from outside your lan? and are you using an http address from dyndns or the direct IP assigned to your modem?
<syslq> jrib: how can I slect packages in package installer?
<jrib> !software > syslq
<ubottu> syslq, please see my private message
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: Use this website to test for open ports.  http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scanner/  I don't think you have to have a server answering you on that port I think the port simply has to be "open"  :)
<ActionParsnip> syslq: they both use the kernel from kernel.org. The kernel is the thing that makes it "Linux"
<Dr_Willis> Ileden:  i couldent stand it. :) but there seems tobe 3+ netbook ui's in the works now..
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: No, I'm on the LAN right now. I have tried both the domain name and the external IP - these both return "connection refused" (but the internal IP works, so I know sshd is running + configured ok)
<syslq> jrib: speaking of modular, I'm refering to package selection at install time, not removing it latter, fedora has that anyway thanks
<ActionParsnip> syslq: ni essence they are the same OS. If you were to say BSD, that is a different OS. Ubuntu and redhat are linux, just like mandriva and puppy. Redhat is just a different distribution
<jrib> !minimal | syslq
<ubottu> syslq: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<syslq> ActionParsnip: well I disagree since I was thought that linux is kernel but hey, it's not that important :)
<Mike_lifeguard> edbian: "isn't responding" on that port, it says...? :\
<ActionParsnip> syslq: true
<odonata> is this diffie hallman certificate gonna take all day to create?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: you can't test the external IP access from inside of the LAN because the router will see that as spoofing. You need to visit your neighbor to test
<ActionParsnip> syslq: but they are as modular as each other
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: Why are you using 10022 and not simply 22?
<syslq> jrib: yeah but things are still tied to ubuntu-desktop metapackage. Mah, it's not really important, I just dislike brasero :) it's cool for wasting cd's :)
<syslq> ActionParsnip: yeah linux systems are very modular by nature
<Mike_lifeguard> edbian: because nonstandard port numbers are supposedly (marginally) more secure
<edbian> scunizi: Mike_lifeguard:  Only some routers would see that as spoofing.  I happen to have the same one as Mike_lifeguard and it did not do that.
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: ic
<ActionParsnip> syslq: theres always ULite if you want a lite system, you will get a VERY minimal terminal OS, yuo can then sling LXDE on it and have a stupendously light system
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: Isn't responding means blocked I'm pretty sure
<syslq> ActionParsnip: nah, I like full desktop (gnome) I dont want to spend too much time with my wks
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: edbian a test might be to try to set the machine in a DMZ (router option) and test again
<edbian> scunizi: Mike_lifeguard:   that is a good idea.
<Mike_lifeguard> edbian: There is an option to "filter internet NAT redirection" - but the documentation on that is crap. I can't tell whether checked means we're allowing NAT redirection, or if *un*checked means we're allowing NAT redirection.
<ActionParsnip> syslq: its a serving suggestion to consider :)
<syslq> ActionParsnip: mhm
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: If NAT were turned off the system in question would not have access to the internet.
<ajs`> hey is there a 9.10 beta support channel?
<Mike_lifeguard> edbian, scunizi: Thanks for your help, I will switch to another network and try ssh from there & maybe I will be back.
<Mike_lifeguard> ajs`: #ubuntu+1
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: "filter" in there really messes with the meaning.  It's like a double negative.
<ajs`> thanks
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah, exactly 9_9
<edbian> Mike_lifeguard: Good luck!
<caca0> hiii
<caca0> http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :)
<caca0> http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :)
<FloodBot1> caca0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lesshaste> something odd has happened to my X display with the simplest symptom being that the display runs over to the right of the screen so I can't see it all. Also in /var/log/Xorg.0.log I see http://pastebin.com/f7daea46b
<Ileden> Any Idea where in compiz settings I can find the option to enable/disable the possibility to move windows over the top of the screen?
<lesshaste> this followed a standard update
<caca0> http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :) http://www.seslibitanem.com :)
<lesshaste> any ideas?
<edbian> !ops | caca0
<ubottu> caca0: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<odonata> whats up with building those DH keys
<Dev_N00b> sudo get-me-an-icecast2-gui-based-broadcast-suite
<SirBob1701> Hey guys for 9.10 what nvidia driver do you recommend 180 or 185?
<ikonia> SirBob1701: join #ubuntu+1 for karmic discussion
<Ileden> Heyy! I found the  PERFECT solution! Thanks for suggesting Compiz settings.there's an option for "fullscreen key" that forces the active window fullscreen, just what I want! Apparently UNR _does_ use compiz :)
<subito> what do i have to set for i fontsound directory (for qsynth) once i've downloaded fluid-soundfont-gm?
<SirBob1701> ikonia thanks
<Line_Break> Hello Fellow Ubuntians
<Line_Break> ...Ubuntites
<Line_Break> Ubuntans?
<dougl> hello Line_Break
<Line_Break> Ubuntus...
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Guatemala> its morning here
<dougl> Ubuntuies
<dougl> ?
<Line_Break> I don't think that's it..
<dougl> no I don't think so either
<Line_Break> I think it's a tie between Ubuntians and Ubuntans
<Line_Break> I like the latter.
<BlouBlou> Line_Break: can we help you with anything?
<ikonia> guys  - it doesn't matter the name, this is a support channel
<elky> Line_Break, this is a support channel, for technical questions and the lke.
<dougl> sounds good to me
<dougl> sorry - my fault too.
<Line_Break> Youch. OK. just being friendly, I was getting to the support.
<Line_Break> I have a thread open that explains my problem, can I just link to that?
<ikonia> Line_Break: just give us a short summary
<dougl> Line_Break, I'll look at the thread
<Line_Break> Ok, so basically my newest generation Apple Keyboard doesn't work until the computer is actually booted, which is problematic since I'm running a dual boot, and rEFIt is picky sometimes. I'm using an older windows keyboard, but as you can imagine functionality is limited on the Mac OS.
<ikonia> Line_Break: ok.....go on
<Line_Break> Dougl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1282193
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend a simple video editing tool? I just want to cut part of a video out and save it
<Line_Break> So, I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem, or if anyone has a fix.
<NEWLiNE> does anyone know how to disable the ubuntu server automatic updates?
<Line_Break> Because I'd like to use my other keyboard, this one is loud and clunky.
<ikonia> Line_Break: your forum post makes no sense, as you say you are running jaunty jackrabbit - it doesn't exist, and 10.6.1 - which doesn't exist (unless you mean mac OS 10.6.1)
<Xcell> lesshaste-  avidemux
<ikonia> Line_Break: you'll need to contact Apple for that, support for the keyboard is only active once the OS is booted
<ian1> I need some help with terminal
<Line_Break> it is. I'm sorry, I may have been confused on the name of the Ubuntu build I'm running. 9.0.6? and I did mean Mac 10.6.1 (Snow Leopard). sorry about the confusion.
<edbian> ian1: You came to the right place!
<ikonia> Line_Break: the OS is also called "Jaunty Jackelope" not jaunty Jack Rabbit
<ian1> When it asks me for my password,
<Line_Break> ok I'll fix that ASAP.
<heoa> How can I commit the Delete in Mutt without closing?
<ian1> I try to type it in,
<Vlynndar> I'm having some trouble with Nvidia drivers in 8.10. They work in that compiz now works, but they don't work in that the highest resolution avaiilable is 1024x768 @ 50 Hz. The monitor supports 1280x1024@85Hz.
<ian1> but nothing happens
<idleone> ian1: you wont see anything when you type in your password
<Line_Break> ian1:you're not supposed to see the text, It's hidden for security purposes.
<idleone> ian1: type it in and hit enter
<ian1> Oh
<ian1> Im new to ubuntu
<Line_Break> so just type it normally and press enter, and you'll be OK.
<ian1> thank you
<subito> how can i know what installing a package with sudo apt-get install added on my computer?
<Vlynndar> Any idea how I can have both the preferred resolution and effects?
<llutz> subito: dpkg -L <packagename>
<ikonia> llutz: that won't show him what files are installed
<llutz> ikonia: then i got him wrong, sry
<idleone> apt-cache rdepends will show what packages will be installed not sure if that is any help
<subito> thanks
<lesshaste> can anyone recommend a simple video editing tool? I just want to cut part of a video out and save it
<Line_Break> lesshaste: you mean like Quicktime? I'll do some research.
<lesshaste> Line_Break: actually the input is just a dvd
<Line_Break> lesshaste: so you're trying to edit the video directly from the dvd?
<LjL> !info gopchop | lesshaste this one should be optimized for cutting
<ubottu> lesshaste: gopchop (source: gopchop): Fast, lossless cuts-only editor for MPEG2 video files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-7 (jaunty), package size 140 kB, installed size 464 kB
<lesshaste> Line_Break: I copied the .vob to the hard drive
<Vlynndar> Right. Wrong button.
<whiten0ise> hello, I'm wanting to make a very minimal Ubuntu installation. i don't want it to JUST be a liveCD, I want to be able to install it to the harddrive like the official ubuntu cd. howevr, if i follow the how-to on LiveCD Customization--this will be just like my own Ubuntu install CD of the modified Ubuntu I have created? as in, i can install from the CD I create at the end?
<lesshaste> LjL: the problem is finding where to start and stop
<LjL> lesshaste: you can use avidemux for that (for instance)
<lesshaste> LjL: I'll look at avidemux thanks
<lesshaste> noone like cinelerra?
<appi> Need I regularly update Ubuntu using Update Manager?
<LjL> lesshaste: cinelerra is overkill for what you want
<Line_Break> appi: I recommend it.
<edbian> appi: Yes, you should.
<LjL> lesshaste: anyway, you can try "list every video editor" in #ubuntu-bots for a mosre comprehensive list
<Vlynndar> Does anybody have an idea why the latest NVidia driver will not nearly support the highest available resolution, and 'no driver' does not?
<proc1> anyone in here ever do multi seat with Xephyr? (having some problems, i'm getting the greeters all on the same screen)
<llutz> Vlynndar: since it's closed source stuff, ask please nvidia
<appi> Thank You Line_Break and edbian for your help.
<Vlynndar> I'll try.
<Line_Break> appi: anytime.
<lesshaste> LjL: oh that sounds clever!
<lesshaste> LjL: #ubuntu-bots was completely new to me .. thanks!
<appi> Thank You once again Line_Break.
<Line_Break> can anyone refresh my memory as to what the terminal macro is?
<azlon> if i want to keep my system the way it is, but upgrade hard drives, can i just dd from the old drive to the new one, then boot from the new one?
<proc1> nobody in here familiar with Xephyr?
<dougl> azlon, can you install both?
<azlon> yeah, they are both SATA
<azlon> i have both connected right now
<quontrex_ashimi> I am using 9.04 on a fujitsu lifebook w/ a cricket broadband usb adapter, IF the wired network is plugged in and you initialize the usb bband it will pop it into the network manager under the icon on the taskbar. if the wired network is unplugged its as if the network manager doesnt run
<dougl> azlon, why not use both then?
<azlon> because the new one is bigger and i want to use the old one in an older machine
<epic1501> Yes i have a problem under ubuntu 9.04 well when i run xvid cap and go to record my dekstop i click the record button and it just exits out xvid ca :(
<Memphisto> got a strange error here with vnc.. cant get the letters correct..
<dougl> azlon, I would not use dd - never tried it but I always assumed drives need to be same size for dd to work
<azlon> hrmm
<azlon> ok, any suggestions on how to do it?
<llutz> azlon: rsync or cp -ax
<azlon> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<quontrex_ashimi> !gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-ppp
<dougl> azlon, I would copy your home directory  to a partition on your new drive and reinstall.
<quontrex_ashimi> !ppp
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<azlon> hrmm
<Memphisto> hi drwillis
<llutz> azlon: if copying this way, you'll have to fix your fstab for the new UUIDs and reinstall grub aswell
<azlon> dougl: i have so many settings on my current system though... network settings and raid stuff...
<azlon> llutz: got it, thanks!
<Memphisto> Dr_Willis, got vnc connected to remote server.. but there's a typing(letter) error
<dougl> azlon, what llutz  says then?
<azlon> dougl: im going to try that first, then if it gives me too many issues i will just reformat
<azlon> thanks!
<quontrex_ashimi> how would I manually open the network manager when eth0 is disconnected?
<quontrex_ashimi> the one on the task bar I mean
<dougl> azlon, np = good luck
<llutz> azlon: just connect both hdds, create some partitions on the new one, copy the old install with rsync/cp, change fstab/grub, disconnect old drive, reboot
<EricTheHax> how do i do a global notice? i forgot
<UbuntuUser01> Hello
<UbuntuUser01> Please I need help with very simple stuff
<ggcc_> wazup
<deviL_night> hello guys,,,, what the name of application for see the IP Conflict with me... ?
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: just ask mate
<Memphisto> why are there error with keyboard through vnc and NOT on the ubuntu pc?
<UbuntuUser01> I have a zip file which i had extracted but i need to download the program that is inside it
<UbuntuUser01> I don't know how
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: u see a .sh file in there?
<UbuntuUser01> Yes I am seeing it
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: what program are u trying to install
<UbuntuUser01> GanttProject
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282827
<UbuntuUser01> A system Analysis Program
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: that should help u out there
<Memphisto> anyone?
<ggcc_> Memphisto: dont know what ur talking about mate
<Memphisto> trying to control ubuntu pc through vnc from win and linux pc, connection is ok, but when I press f ex K here, it's another letter on the ubuntu pc
<Memphisto> keyboard error i think
<UbuntuUser01> Thanks man... I really apprechiated <ggcc>
<ggcc_> UbuntuUser01: the website helped u out mate?
<Line_Break> Ubuntuuser01: Whatcha need?
<kmk422> hi everyone when i am installing ubuntu and its downloading the desktop it gives me a socket error (100054.'connection reset by peer') it happens every time i try to install ubuntu any ideas?
<Memphisto> ggcc_, do you know whats wrong?
<ggcc_> Memphisto: no idea just seems to be a keyboard error itself, try restarting the vnc server
<Memphisto> ubuntu pc re-startet plenty of times
<Memphisto> its ubuntu desktop edition
<ggcc_> Memphisto: 9.10?
<Memphisto> its ok when i type directly on ubuntu but not through network
<Memphisto> hmm not sure..
<ggcc_> Memphisto: yea if its 9.10 u may have problems, its in beta
<ggcc_> Memphisto: give me a min i may be able to help u out
<Memphisto> where can i find the version number?
<Memphisto> ok thanks ggcc_
<ubuntu> czesc
<kmk422> anyone got any idea? im dying to get stared on linux
<Memphisto> its 8.04 hardy
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: one possibility.. are you downloading via wifi or are you connected to your network via an ethernet cable? for some wifi setups, you need to install proprietary drivers
<Memphisto> with gnome
<kmk422> im installing off of windows
<kmk422> im using a cable modem
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: are you connected to the modem via wifi or via an ethernet cable?
<ggcc_> Memphisto: here is an alternative ... http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9470&iTestingId=19490
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: it could also be a windows installer issue.. i never had any issues with just booting the install cd and installing the OS that way
<Memphisto> if you didnt see it, im using 8.04 hardy with gnome
<mathilde> cest quoi ça ? :(
<mathilde> I'm lost :'(
<kmk422> ah im trying the newer version
<jtrunner> hi, has anyone had an issue where there ipod is not recognized as a volume?
<Memphisto> ggcc_, this is for linux? I'm using win pc here now
<dougl> fr
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: ubuntu 9.04 or ubuntu 9.10?
<ggcc_> Memphisto: yes i saw it, im surfing the web for the problem ur having..... the teamviewer im talking about is for windows, but u can install it on linux to, makes it easier for u to control ur linux system
<kmk422> 9.04
<Memphisto> ok, great ggcc_  thanks alot
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: ok, so you shouldn't have any issues.. i installed 9.04 on 3 machines from the cd
<Memphisto> checking it now
<ggcc_> Memphisto: i do it that way or through real VNC both ways works perfectly for me
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: use my nickname when replying to my messages so they get highlighted
<Memphisto> connection is ok, but i dont understand why keyboard error
<Aji-Dahaka> there is a fix on network-manager that has been committed via launchpad.  Are there any docs on how to build the stuff from launchpad?  I downloaded the patches via bzr and ran the rules file to get the source from git, but I'm kinda lost at that point
<MOFR> HI
<gogereaver> hey if i got a vga to dvi cable could my eeepc output on my hdtv
<kmk422> well what i was doing was i mounted the .iso i downloaded then i ran it from that and it trys to download the desktop during install and then fails at the last sec. says connection reset bt peer lol
<Aji-Dahaka> it looks like something will have to apply the patch files and then the build process is probably about the same as "usual"
<MOFR> only english?
<Memphisto> ggcc_, there is different teamviewer, which one is the best?
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: burn the actual cd, boot from the cd and install ubuntu that way.. unless comcast really went apes**t on their throttling, you shouldn't have any issues
<idleone> MOFR: in this channel yes
<kmk422> lol
<ggcc_> Memphisto: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<kmk422> ok well do thank you much
<dvz-> how can i list the files using a module?
<Memphisto> dl now :)
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: after you install and fully update, go to system, administration, hardware drivers and install everything that is available (it's a simple install tool)
<FiReSTaRT> kmk422: that'll make sure you have your video and wifi properly installed.. k i'm off to prep for my traffic court appearance tomorrow.. ciao :)
<Memphisto> ggcc_, installing now
<lightpriest> is it possible to disable a single device of some card?
<lightpriest> say I have 2 devices (analog and digital) on the same card, and I want to force the system to use only the digital one
<blankhead> how can i set the desktop wallpaper to change every 5 mins or so??
<Memphisto> ggcc, what do i have to do on my ubuntu pc?
<darthanubis> blankhead, search synaptic for such a program
<toan> help me! how to fake ip on terminal
<ggcc> Memphisto: install wine, and then install teamviewer on that as well
<lightpriest> is it possible to disable a single device of some card? say I have 2 devices (analog and digital) on the same card, and I want to force the system to use only the digital one
<Memphisto> ok, just have to get kids in bed :)
<Memphisto> thanks for now
<JonNeon> so, im a 1st time 1st day ubuntu user :-/. whenever i surf the net, especially on pages with text and pics, the text is really small, and the page runs quite glitchy, if I increase the size of the text, the pics get really pixelated the page runs worse...what am i doing wrong?
<ctmjr> lightpriest: you can blacklist it find out what it is analog tv card is more than likely dev/video0
<toan> please help me! how to fake ip on terminal?
<zzillezz> what's up with ubuntu updates atm ?
<tonii> toan: fake how?
<lightpriest> ctmjr, thanks. I have two devices (analog and digital) on a single nvidia sound chip. I just want to disable the analog so it won't load
<toan> ubuntu
<zzillezz> can't seem to download them correctly
<toan> yes
<dougl> JonNeon, wat kind of video card do you have?
<JonNeon> nvidia 9500
<toan> i want to fake ip on terminal
<lightpriest> I'm trying to look at the alsa manual but all I can see is how to set a module for a whole card
<lightpriest> not a single device
<lightpriest> from what I understand alsa splits cards into devices
<dougl> are the nvidia drivers installed automaitcally with ubuntu?
<JonNeon> yes
<tonii> toan: your questions doesn't make sense.
<tonii> question
<dougl> JonNeon, you see the nvidia splash screen when your computer starts?
<JonNeon> not that i can remember
<buntu> hey
<infexion> dougl: depends on the distro
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: Hi, are you busy? I am still unable to ssh using the external IP. Actually, even worse, I can't ssh to localhost from that machine - it returns the same "connection refused" message :\
<dougl> infexion, 9.04?
<Mike_lifeguard> I am tempted to simply dpkg-reconfigure to start from scratch
<lightpriest> Mike_lifeguard, have you started the daemon?
<llutz> toan: sudo apt-get install fake
<Mike_lifeguard> lightpriest: yes
<[t0rc]> My wireless in Ubuntu drops every so often (repeated, consistent) however it's not the router - Windows works fine. Any suggestions or things i can check when it drops to see what is causing it?
<dougl> JonNeon, just because your video works does not mean the Nvidia drivers are installed
<JonNeon> 9.04 is the version im using
<toan> i'm using terminal on ubuntu with my ip, but i want to change ip witch proxy, how to make it?
<lightpriest> Mike_lifeguard, /etc/init.d/ssh status?
<toan> thank llutz
<JonNeon> gotcha...what do you recommend I do?
<Mike_lifeguard> lightpriest: like I said, sshd is running
<alchamech> have we had a smart cookie to fig out the magic jack thing again?
<[t0rc]> term
<alchamech> or i should say yet
<lightpriest> Mike_lifeguard, have you messed with iptables or smt?
<alchamech> hello everyone
<Mike_lifeguard> lightpriest: no on both counts
<buntu> hello
<JonNeon> howdy
<alchamech> hi guys
<alchamech> does anyone know if the magicjack thing has been figured out?
<lightpriest> Mike_lifeguard, well, smt is refusing the connection... if you don't have any special configuration, try reconfiguring
<[t0rc]> My wireless in Ubuntu drops every so often (repeated, consistent) however it's not the router - Windows works fine. Any suggestions or things i can check when it drops to see what is causing it?
<lightpriest> Mike_lifeguard, first try logging in at localhost. then try solving the external IP problem
<Mike_lifeguard> yeah, k
<infexion> dougl: 9.04 did not install them automatically I do not believe
<infexion> dougl: you have to download it install it yourself.
<dougl> infexion, thanks :) ... can you recomend a howto for JonNeon to follow?
<JonNeon> yes please....im a linux newb
<dougl> I have 8.04 and forget what I did to get my nvidia working.
<JonNeon> thank you dougl for your help!
<infexion> dougl: for installation of nvidia drivers?
<JonNeon> yes
<[t0rc]> can't you still do envyNG for installing nvidia drivers?
<dougl> infexion, yes
<jacktim> Can anyone help me with a visual aesthetic? I'm trying to condense the Applications/Places/System Menu headers into the ubuntu button to free up some space on my panel. I'm using 9.04.
<teolicy> Hi. I saw the next version of a package I use, I don't like it. How do I mark it to be kept-back with apt?
<infexion> uhh you could do EnvyNG or better yet you can download it from apt-get
<dougl> or will stock nvidia instructions work for 9.04?
<infexion>  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-" then press tab and see what options they have there
<infexion> that is what I did for 9.04 and 9.10
<poltergiest> Hello
<poltergiest> I need Wireless help
<tyler_d1> hello,  trying to get the drivers working for a satellite A20 Laptop using ubuntu 9.04 - newly installed
<infexion> poltergiest: what kind of help?
<JonNeon> infexion: what is sudp apt?...sorry
<buntu> would like to run ubuntu only. have windoes xp pro. any likely hardware issues?
<sash_> Bung[Linux]: depends on your hardware...
<u-foka> infexion, can you set up the framebuffer console on 9.10 with an nvidia card?
<sash_> sry
<mrwes> buntu, most issues are with the video cards, and wireless
<poltergiest> my Hp Pavilion ze2000 wireless light wont come on
<buntu> yeah
<tyler_d1> buntu:  you will want to try a live cd, to ensure everythign works first
<tgm4883> Is there a way to upgrade a single package over the network for a bunch of machines?
<mrwes> buntu, good advice -- run the Live CD first
<poltergiest> Ubuntu 8.04
<poltergiest> btw
<infexion> JonNeon: you type that into a terminal and it will install whatever package you type in
<shaullx> how can i test my webcam and microphone on ubuntu jaunty? (netbook)
<poltergiest> Its my primary OS becuse you can normally find help for it
<infexion> JonNeon: so "sudo apt-get install {package name}"
<tyler_d1> shaullx: amsn is easy as far as that goes... don't know much more then that
<buntu> using live cd now. no problems so far. wired up...
<infexion> u-foka: I am not sure what you are looking for
<shaullx> tyler_d1 isnt there a built in software to take photos from the webcam?
<tyler_d1> buntu: spend some time using it from live, do your due dilligence so your not suprised later on when you have already commited
<Replop> Hi !
<infexion> buntu: if you have no problems with running the CD then there should not be any problems when installing it
<mrwes> buntu, there is a free Ubuntu Pocket Guide on the Internet -- good read for beginners
<infexion> buntu: generally
<JonNeon> infexion: oooh...kk...ill do some research on it to try and figure it out...thank you so much for your help!
<mrwes> !Pocket Guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Pocket Guide
<poltergiest> I need to know how to get my wireless working I dont think I have the drivers
<slacker_nl> stupic question perhaps, but how do i open .omf files?
<infexion> JonNeon: No problem :-D
<mrwes> hrmm....
<JonNeon> thanks guys...have a great day!
<infexion> JonNeon: if you need anymore help just ask :-P
<buntu> thankx all
<Jonathan_L> I've got a Windows XP Pro PC, a 3G modem connected to it, Internet Connection Sharing on, and an ethernet cable to a router and two laptops connected to the router over Wi-Fi. The laptops get internet that way. Can I just replace Windows with Linux and share the internet connection the same way?
<tyler_d1> shaullx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<mrwes> buntu, http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<cyber_666_uk> hey guys, anyone know the command line for installing hidd?
<Jill> what will 9.10 support period?
<poltergiest> Any way Hp Pavilion ze2000 Wireless driver ?
<u-foka> infexion, on jaunty i'm using the vga= kernel parameter to get usplash working on my note's native resolution, but on karmic, i can't set that thing up :S... truly usplash not even loads in any resolution at the early boot before xsplash (but it works like a chram on the karmic live cd boot)
<cyber_666_uk> http://www.pabr.org/sixlinux/sixlinux.en.html - trying to get my sixaxis working as a mouse on ubuntu
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to get php 5.3 working using the instructions at http://www.danielsmedegaardbuus.dk/2008-10-19/how-to-create-deb-packages-for-php-53-and-php-60/ to build it from source and create a .deb package, and everything seems to be working including the install of php except that *.php files are not being executed unless they're the index file, for whatever reason.  i've manually put the appropriate FilesMatch -> SetHa
<Spoom> ndler lines in place, and the php module is loading, but *.php files from the server (and yes, i am loading them through apache, not opening them locally) are prompting for a download instead of parsing and displaying; any ideas?
<FloodBot1> Spoom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jonathan_L> cyber_666_uk: Use Synaptic to find it. Then it's sudo apt-get install [appname]
<Jonathan_L> Or use Synaptic
<poltergiest> Is there a way to set up a private chat ?
<xmas1> hi
<jacktim> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to condense the Applications/Places/System Menu headers into the ubuntu button to free up some space on my panel. I'm using 9.04.
<buntu> bebak...gonna check out pocketguide...thankx
<infexion> u-foka: give me a second to look something up
<GodfatherofEire> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<u-foka> infexion, okay, I'm waiting and thanks for the help!
<tyler_d1> jacktim: customize your menu by removing things you don't need, re-organize simply by right clicking on the menu and selecting edit menus
<Jonathan_L> jacktim: Right click the menu item in your Gnome panel (instead of just clicking), and click on edit menus
<xmas1> can someone please help me with "could not initialize the package information"?
<Spoom> in place of helping with getting the built .deb working, if anyone knows where i can get good .deb files for php 5.3 i'll take those too (there aren't any currently in jaunty or karmic afaik)
<Jonathan_L> I mean on the "launching button"
<colblood> if i wanna upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 since my audio wont work, will that 1) help? 2) be possible with an alternate install-cd?
<cyber_666_uk> thx jonathan
<u-foka> GodfatherofEire, sorry
<xmas1> "E: type deb is not known" ?
<perlsyntax_> Where can i download the ubuntu 9.10 beta dvd iso?
<GodfatherofEire> u-foka, for what?
<u-foka> karmic question :P
<mrwes> Spoom, http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213337 <--- deb for php 5.3
<perlsyntax_> anyone
<jacktim> @ Tyler_dl & Jonathan_L: I've worked on the menus getting everything that I didn't want out of them... I'm trying to push the part of it that says: "Applications, Places, system" to where I would click on the menu button (next to applications) in order to show them up above it... kind of like Windows.
<infexion> u-foka: the problem is there are a lot of things they have disabled in Karmic Koala because of security issues so there may be something in there that Usplash needs but it cannot access because it is either not there or inaccessible
<Spoom> mrwes, thanks, but the link doesn't work
<mrwes> Spoom, shoot -- bad link, damn.
<xmas1> can someone please help me with "could not initialize the package information"? "E: type deb is not known" ?
<Bleh_> I am not sure how to get vsFTPd to work on PORT mode. I've got it working on PASV mode but everytime I try to use PORT it says that I should consider using PASV and the directory listing is denied. This is both with anonymous and local account access.
<mrwes> yah..heh
<Jonathan_L> jacktim: There's another Gnome panel applet for that
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know where i can download the ubuntu gnome 9.10 beta dvd??
<GodfatherofEire> u-foka, no worries, I actually just was tryin to find out what the channel was for karmic myself
<infexion> u-foka: I very well may be wrong but I am not sure what to say about it.
<mrwes> Spoom, why not compile it?
<Jonathan_L> Just remove the current one and add the one name something like ...
<Spoom> mrwes, that's what i'm doing atm
<perlsyntax_> ?
<Spoom> i'm just trying to get the native jaunty apache2 to play nice with it
<infexion> u-foka: there are several things I have tried to do with 9.10 that I cannot do because it is still in testing.
<xmas1> can someone please help me with "could not initialize the package information"? "E: type deb is not known" ?
<Spoom> it's loading the compiled php module and the extensions, it just won't parse .php files for whatever reason
<Jonathan_L> jacktim: Main Menu
<u-foka> infexion, thanks anyway! i'l keep trying :)
<mrwes> Spoom, use sudo checkinstall -- it'll create a deb for ya and it's easier to manage that way
<perlsyntax_> i wish i can download the dvd
<Jonathan_L> jacktim or similiar
<mrwes> !checkinstall | Spoom
<ubottu> Spoom: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Spoom> mrwes, yep, i did that, it's in the instructions i initially linked
<Spoom> i have a .deb now
<Spoom> i installed it
<mrwes> :)
<Spoom> apache2 just won't parse .php files for whatever reason
<perlsyntax_> ??????????
<Spoom> i'm likely missing something in my apache2.conf somewhere
<Spoom> i just need some hints
<perlsyntax_> hello
<mrwes> Spoom, I'm not help there, I don't have a web server
<infexion> u-foka: yeah sorry I could not help. Good luck to ya.
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I set ubuntu to get a static IP from my router, which would otherwise use DHCP?
<Jonathan_L> Could 'make && sudo make install && checkinstall' work?
<Spoom> mrwes, well, thanks anyway, i appreciate the attempt
<Biovore> Spoom: is php5 installed?   (The package normally adds its self to the apache config)
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, does your router have a static IP option? My linksys does, so I assign the IP's from there
<gasg> hi
<Jonathan_L> Or better: 'make && checkinstall && sudo apt-get install [outputfile?]' work?
<Spoom> Biovore, i had to remove the php5 package from the jaunty apt database and create my own, using the instructions at http://www.danielsmedegaardbuus.dk/2008-10-19/how-to-create-deb-packages-for-php-53-and-php-60/
<Keiya> Is there a guide to packaging things nicely anywhere?
<Spoom> Jonathan_L, that's basically what i did
<Biovore> Spoom: did you a2enmod php yet?
<Spoom> hrmm
<ryguy> I'm trying to install 9.10 beta and when the screen comes up, I select "Install Ubuntu" as opposed to "Try Ubuntu without changing your computer" and The installation takes awhile then it goes into Live anyways. I then open up the "Install 9.10" Icon on the Live desktop andit seems to work, but when it gets to the "Install Ubuntu" phase after I enter all my info, the install program just closes =/
<Spoom> maybe it did create a mod
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: not that I know of, but linkysys said that if your computer asks for an IP outside the DHCP range, it'll get that IP... so you just need to set the computer to always request the same IP
<Spoom> that'd be nice
 * Spoom checks
<colblood> if i wanna upgrade my ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 since my audio wont work, will that 1) help? 2) be possible with an alternate install-cd?
<ryguy> Is there a way to install it without live running?
 * jacktim has to remember to start using synaptics package manager... the add/remove app is slow on download.
<Jonathan_L> spoom: What's the name of the output file? Where does it come from?
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<exodus_ms> any JACK server gurus around with experience using Rosegarden in a Gnome environment (9.04)?
<Keiya> !karmic | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: great, thanks
<ryguy> gee thanks
<mrwes> Mike_lifeguard, I'd use nano to edit instead of vi :)
<mrwes> unless you're OK with vi
<Mike_lifeguard> mrwes: so would I :)
<mrwes> heh
<Spoom> Jonathan_L, i've now enabled the php5 mod but it's doing much the same thing
<Keiya> ryguy: Well, we don't talk about karmic here. Go to #ubuntu+1, they're more likely to know anyway.
<Spoom> it parses php if it's in an index.php file accessed through the directory (but not remotely), but for whatever reason won't parse normal .php files
<Spoom> it displays those as downloads
<Spoom> (and the download is the source code, not the output)
<uh_oh> So I did a big no-no last night. I spilt my drink all over my laptop keyboard. The laptop turned off, and I immediately turned it upside down on my couch and removed the battery from it. Today I tried turning it on and nothing. When I put the battery in and plug the AC adapter in, the charging indicator light comes on. Is there any chance for me?
<r_a_f> Spoom: reinstall
<Spoom> r_a_f, reinstall what?
<r_a_f> php
<r_a_f> and mod
<Umeaboy> Hi again!
<ghostknife> Can someone advise re. this. I was able to run that exact command on another hardy box 2 minutes ago. http://pastebin.com/m72a1f533
<Spoom> i'd rather not compile php5.3 again if i can avoid it :^)
<Spoom> besides, it is parsing sometimes
<Umeaboy> If I misstakenly mounted a device as root, but want to be able to mount it as normal user when I plug it in next time, what do I do?
<Spoom> i just need to figure out why it's not parsing all the time
<ghostknife> Spoom: that usually means PHP is segfaulting
<ghostknife> Spoom: what does the error log say?
<Fezzler> Trying to listen to Giants audio stream and it is not working. MPlayer installed as Firefox plug-in?
<Spoom> hrmm
 * Spoom checks
<GodfatherofEire> Is there any way to load another kernel into Ubuntu without having to re-install the whole system (specifically the LUK)
<ghostknife> Spoom: it could be many things
<ghostknife> Spoom: even Apache modules
<uh_oh> ghostknife, have you tried apt-get install g++ to see if that will resolve the g++ issues?
<Spoom> nothing indicating a segfault of php
<Fezzler> http://www.giants.com/gamefeed09player.asp
<Spoom> lemme see if i can run it locally on cli
<ghostknife> uh_oh: yes. It says the same. Besides, I have g++ installed.
<Spoom> yes, i can
<Spoom> and the file is a simple <?php phpinfo(); ?> that i'm using to test
<ikonia> very hard to find pair of Nike trainers, I have wore my last pair to the ground, properly down, and I couldn't find another pair to replace them, someones gone to a massive ammount trouble to get them for me./window 37
<Spoom> so i doubt that's causing a segfault just because it's loading through apache
<ghostknife> Spoom: turn on severe logging, and tail both the host's access and error log. then do the request. once the download window came up, save the file somewhere and paste the newly printed lines of the error log.
<ghostknife> Spoom: with severe logging, I mean "trace" or "debug"
<r_a_f> Spoom: i have this many times - just reistall
<ghostknife> Spoom: you can try to reinstall. it might be a corrupt binary
<ghostknife> Spoom: did you build PHP yourself?
<Spoom> a corrupt binary that i compiled?
<Spoom> yes
<Spoom> read the link i posted
<Spoom> i'm building a .deb in lieu of any officially provided ones since neither jaunty nor karmic have php 5.3 yet
<r_a_f> 1 module is shit - dont know whom
<[t0rc]> My wireless in Ubuntu drops every so often (repeated, consistent) however it's not the router - Windows works fine. Any suggestions or things i can check when it drops to see what is causing it?
<Spoom> ok, let me disable all extensions then and see if that helps
<uh_oh> ghostknife, have you tried autoremove and then reinstalling g++ (I know that's a very Windows-y answer, but it might work)
<ghostknife> uh_oh: autoremove?
<ryguy> noones even remotely helping me in there
<ryguy> I'm trying to install 9.10 beta and when the screen comes up, I select "Install Ubuntu" as opposed to "Try Ubuntu without changing your computer" and The installation takes awhile then it goes into Live anyways. I then open up the "Install 9.10" Icon on the Live desktop andit seems to work, but when it gets to the "Install Ubuntu" phase after I enter all my info, the install program just closes =/
<ghostknife> ryguy: it's beta.
<Spoom> hmm
<ghostknife> ryguy: try checking the error. ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3 until you see it
<ryguy> k
<Spoom> removing extensions did nothing (but cause errors with mysql_* not being available) but i just noticed something
<uh_oh> ghostknife, sudo apt-get autoremove removes old unneeded packages/dependencies.
<jacktim> Anyone have any suggestions on downloading a lot of the listed packages in the add/remove app? Because the base add/remove app downloads slow.
<Spoom> accessing index.php directly works
<Spoom> accessing test.php directly does not
<Berzerker> jackson, use sudo apt-get install
<ghostknife> uh_oh: lets hope my machine still stands when I get there tomorrow morning
<Spoom> accessing the directory to get the output of index.php also works
<Berzerker> sudo apt-get install thing1 thing2 thing3, etc.
<appi> Is there any task manager in Ubuntu 9.04?
<uh_oh> ghostknife, haha it should.
<Spoom> so it's not an extension crapping out on me
<DanaG> hmm, I did my whole backup-and-restore thing, and had to manually recreate /dev and /sys and /proc ..... but now I need to know:
<Spoom> unless somehow phpinfo() is causing php to crash, which i highly doubt
<ghostknife> uh_oh: nah, that didn't help
<ghostknife> uh_oh: it's not a big deal. I'm upgrading to 9.04 next weekend anyways
<DanaG> Do any of you have an inactive Linux partition (that is, /sys and /proc and /dev not mounted)?
<Spoom> (evidence: it works fine in cli)
<Drognan> I have python 2.6.2 installed, how can I downgrade that to 2.6.0?
<ryguy> ghostknife: It says that the application packages arnt on the cd..
<DanaG> I need to see what the permissions are on those three dirs.
<ghostknife> DanaG: yes
<jacktim> So just using terminal and manually selecting each one?
<ryguy> ghostknife: I did a cd verify though and it came up with nothing
<ghostknife> ryguy: hmm. interesting. how full is the disc?
<uh_oh> ghostknife, alright. Hope that fixes it.
<Fezzler> What is Knotify?
<ryguy> ghostknife: it had a few kilobytes of freespace on it
<Memphisto> ggcc, I've got linux to win ok, but not the other way
<Jonathan_L> So how do I share a Linux computer's internet connection in a network?
<ghostknife> ryguy: yes, that is a severe problem. clearly a bug.
<wrapster> how do i use sftp to upload a dir?
<ryguy> ghostknife: should I report it? Is there a way to install without live?
<LjL> !karmic | ryguy
<ubottu> ryguy: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ghostknife> ryguy: no. the installation is simply a program in live
<appi> how should i view the running processes or jobs?
<ryguy> LjL: I was just in there everyone is ignoringme
<uh_oh> !tell Fezzler about Knotify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Knotify
<LjL> and yes, Ubuntu can be installed without a live CD.
<LjL> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<LjL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ghostknife> Fezzler: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=knotify
<ryguy> LjL: Its been 15 minutes; they're not even talking about karmic in there
<ryguy> LjL: Its all offtopic
<LjL> ryguy: that's unfortunate.
<ryguy> indeed
<ryguy> anyways, I guess imma try to burn a new cd or something
<ryguy> ttyl
<ryguy> thanks
<jetienne> q. what is the package to get all the manpage for syscall ?
<appi> anyways thank you.
<Fezzler> uh_oh>>Can't get this to stream    http://www.giants.com/gamefeed09player.asp
<Memphisto> hmm
<Spoom> anyone have some advice with regard to my situation other than "just do what you did already again"?  i tailed the apache error log but there was no php-related errors
<LjL> jetienne: manpages-dev
<siinz> greetings all
<Spoom> it's just not loading php for *.php files
<Jonathan_L> Nothing about internet connection sharing? I'm leaving soon!
<r_a_f> Jonathan_L: cu ;)
<llutz> !ics | Jonathan_L
<ubottu> Jonathan_L: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<LjL> !inetsharing | Jonathan_L
<deejaydblock> are there any programs in ubuntu that can handle  st://  links
<jetienne> LjL: thanks
<Jonathan_L> Gaaah, Firefox crashed
<Jonathan_L> (before I got the link)
<siinz> anyone want to explain how i can remove a package from shell?
<siinz> or without getting into the GUI...
<siinz> or disable it even
<Spoom> ok, well, thanks for the attempts, if all else fails i'll make clean and recompile overnight tonight (since php takes foreeeever to compile) but i still seriously, seriously doubt that it's php that's crashing
<mrwes> siinz, a deb package?
<llutz> siinz: sudo apt-get remove (or purge) packagename
<shaul_> my wifi signal seems weaker in ubuntu then it was on win7 does it make sense?
<mrwes> what llutz said :)
<ghostknife> Spoom: it is
<Spoom> ghostknife, how can you be sure?
<siinz> okay then can someone give me the name of the ATI x.org driver package
<siinz> lol
<ghostknife> Spoom: it means the execution stopped unexpectadly, and it never completed sending the headers
<siinz> i cant get in far enough to see it
<ghostknife> Spoom: that's why the download pops up
<DanaG> ghostknife: what did you mean by "yes"?  is /dev there, or not there?
<Spoom> ghostknife, but would that output the source of the file?
<ghostknife> Spoom: what URL do you use to access it?
<ghostknife> DanaG: yes it is
<Spoom> http://domain.tld/test.php
<ghostknife> DanaG: though it's empty
<ghostknife> DanaG: /dev is not empty
<ghostknife> DanaG: but /sys and /proc is
<DanaG> hmm, what's in /dev?
<deejaydblock> are there any programs in ubuntu that can handle  st://  links/
<DanaG> (and this is the inactive one, right?)
<siinz> ?
<ghostknife> DanaG: dev files, like a normal installation
<DanaG> weird... I'd expect it to be empty when not mounted.
<ghostknife> DanaG: yes. though not all files are there. some dynamic files like I have for flash disks aren't there
<ghostknife> DanaG: it depends on the /dev subsystem
<ghostknife> DanaG: some of them create files and leave them there, others clean it up (memory fs)
<ghostknife> DanaG: udev vs devfs
<DanaG> weird.  Would you mind pastebinning "ls -l" in there?  (I'm assuming udev.)
<shaul_> anyone know how can i make the wifi indicator light work?
<ubuntuz45> hey all, i was just wondering if anyone has knowledge of triple boot systems and boot managers that could help me out.
<mark3mk> hello, anyone know how to close all windows (without logging out) or have a script
<mrwes> GRUB can triple boot
<ghostknife> DanaG: hold a sec
<mrwes> or supergrub
<mrwes> !supergrub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supergrub
<ghostknife> DanaG: it's a remote machine, need to login first
<mrwes> er
<ghostknife> DanaG: And for that I need to jump 3 other machines. So it might take a few minutes
<bigglesw> hi! can anyone help me connect network between my local linux apps on jaunty amd64 and xp ones running under virtualbox 3.06? thx
<Spoom> ghostknife, i'm accessing the php script through apache, like i said, http://domain.tld/test.php , i'm not accessing it through file:// or anything like that
<ubuntuz45> mrwes: i've got a system with XP, Ubuntu 7.10, and Windows 7
<ubuntuz45> right now, i'm using the Win 7 boot manager
<kantor> hi
<ubuntuz45> if I happen to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 using the update manager, will it overwrite the win boot manager?
<Spoom> ghostknife, i'm not saying that php isn't crashing, for all i know it could be, but it seems very odd that it would work with my much more complicated home page script but not work with a simple phpinfo();
<Spoom> further, i'll try just an echo in that file to be sure
<Jonathan_L> ubuntuz45: No, it will be kept.
<ghostknife> DanaG: hmm. those connections are quiet tonight. that was amazingly quick. here you go: http://pastebin.com/m3c1d6d58
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> er, need ls -l  (lowercase L_
<ghostknife> DanaG: as you can see that is "/dev" under a directory called "backup", which is where this linux partition is mounted. it's another disc I have in there
<Spoom> ...and suddenly it's working, including the phpinfo()
<DanaG> that'll tell me what to mknod.
<ghostknife> DanaG: oh, sorry. hold
<Spoom> well crap.
<Spoom> lol
<ubuntuz45> Jonathan: thanks! is that usually always the case? i just don't want to deal with a broken boot manager that cant access grub and/or win 7
<Willyyyyyyyyyyy> bis später
<Spoom> i guess that's a good thing?  we'll see if it's randomly crashing later i spose
<kantor> I want to make some transfer rate tests for some hard drives and usb flash drives . . . is there a program for linux that can do that ? (but a better one then hdparm, something that makes read, write tests, from the start of the drive, from the middle, or end . . . )
<ghostknife> DanaG: why do you need an unmounted one?
<Spoom> ghostknife, thanks for the help, i appreciate it
<ghostknife> danag: http://pastebin.com/f6cf14c27
<ghostknife> Spoom: sorry
<Spoom> not really sure if or why it's actually crashing or what, but i guess we'll see about that later
<Spoom> hopefully this is enough to use sqlite3 for now
<ghostknife> Spoom: the fact that phpinfo doesn't work is a very good reason
<ghostknife> Spoom: it's then clearly an extension, when queried fails
<ghostknife> Spoom: try rebuilding it with the MINIMAL extensions
<ghostknife> Spoom: only what you need
<ghostknife> Spoom: in fact, try building it with 0 extensions, not even cli, and ONLY apache2
<ghostknife> Spoom: that build will go quicker
<DanaG> hmm, weird... you sure it's not mounted?
<ghostknife> Spoom: then start enabling one extension at a time (don't make clean)
<ghostknife> Spoom: and rebuild - will be quick if you don't make clean
<ghostknife> DanaG: yes
<DasEi> can someone tell me how to use notification-daemon , so I can call it for a certain event ?
<brunner> How should I decide which version of NFS I should use?
<ghostknife> DanaG: it's a common thing. udev files stay behind
<ghostknife> DanaG: ask in ##linux if you want to confirm
<siinz> can someone tell me how to get a list of installed packages while in shell?
<DanaG> ah.  Does /dev itself have any special permissions?
<ghostknife> DanaG: what is your problem?
<ghostknife> DanaG: drwxr-xr-x 12 root root 20480 2009-07-13 17:59 dev
<raw__> Hi everyone, trying out 9.10 atm and cant seem to get my nvidia drivers activated.. does anyone know any page or guide?
<DanaG> interesting.  anyway, the thing that is broken is Karmic, but the question about /dev/, I figured I'd be able to get more help here.
<DanaG> Thanks for the help.  Now to go mess around with karmic on my own.  =P
<siinz> can someone tell me how to get a list of installed packages while in shell?
<llutz> siinz: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<Johnathan> hello
<ghostknife> DanaG: why did you think /dev has something to do with it?
<DasEi> !karmic > raw__
<ubottu> raw__, please see my private message
<DanaG> When I first restored from backup, I didn't have /dev or /proc or /sys there at all.
<DasEi> siinz: dpkg -l
<ghostknife> DanaG: they aren't usually backed up
<Johnathan> more people join the server than people post messages
<Johnathan> haha
<ghostknife> DanaG: udev doesn't need to have files in it
<ghostknife> DanaG: they are generated as needed
<ghostknife> DanaG: though if they're there it's not bad, as it will get removed as needed
<llutz>  /proc /sys are virtual-fs, no files to backup in
<ghostknife> DanaG: though.
<ghostknife> DanaG: I just heard you do need some device files to boot
<ghostknife> DanaG: for this you would get much better support in ##linux
<DanaG> anyway, I'm going to reboot to the LiveCD.  Thanks for the help!
<TimoKimori> Hello
<DanaG> I'll check ##linux next.
<TimoKimori> Please i need help with ubuntu
<TimoKimori> I am not able to play .mov formats with vlc
<TimoKimori> it is closing the moment i am opening the file
<ggcc> TimoKimori: u should be able to... how did u install vlc?
<TimoKimori> using the add/remove
<ggcc> oo sorry yea vlc is not able to play .mov
<ggcc> let me find u something that can one sec
<TimoKimori> I tried to change the output of video in vlc
<TimoKimori> but no use
<ggcc> here u go
<ggcc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569545
<kane77> how can I create lots of files with random names and few bytes of random data?
<ggcc> u need to install w32codecs for that
<laptop_> hey guys, im trying to do an ssh tunnel through FF and its giving me this msg in Terminal: channel 2: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed
<TimoKimori> ok i will try ... thanks man
<laptop_> and its not working
<laptop_> anyone got any idea what that means?
<TimoKimori> By the way, using "movie player" the file is opening but no sound
<TimoKimori> is this strange?
<bigglesw> audio device tied up?
<ggcc> TimoKimori: its just that u dont have the proper codec on ur system mate, once u follow the instructions ont he site i gave u vlc should be able to play it
<shaul_> how can i manage compiz effects?
<ggcc> TimoKimori: if not, let me know ill find u a new vid player that will be able to play
<Circs> Is there a way to turn off the f-spot/rythm box autorun "feature"?
<ggcc> shaul_: what system are u using?
<bongo> Can anyone help me through getting wpa_supplicant + ndiswrapper + ubuntu working? Been at it all day and getting nowhere.
<ggcc> shaul_: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hanshenrik> will gedit notice that the file i have opened has been changed by some other program in the meantime?
<Fezzler> How do I get Windows Media audio stream to work via Firefox?  I have the plug-in installed.  Just can't hear anything.
<shaul_> ubuntu,ggcc
<magikid> laptop_: It sounds like you need to set ff to use it as a SOCKSv5 proxy not v4
<sproaty> if I try and issue sudo before a system call in a GUI-based app, will it pop up the ubuntu "ask for password" thing or will it hang my app?
<shaul_> i have effects enabled but i forgot how to change them
<sproaty> I'm trying to write to /usr/lib/my-app inside my app....
<shaul_> i had ubuntu before
<ggcc> shaul_: system - preferences - Compiz Manager
<TimoKimori> thanks man... I will follow your instructions... you are really great by the way <ggcc>
<dbristow> ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-armel+dove.img and ubuntu-9.10-beta-desktop-armel+imx51.img.  Can someone tell me what these are for?
<shaul_> ggcc, there is not compiz manager there, do i need to install it?
<ggcc> TimoKimori: np, just trying to help best i can
<magikid> shaul_: If you're in Jaunty, you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scunizi>  Circs I did that on a Hardy install by accident and now it can't be turned back on.. never figured out how though
<ggcc> shaul_: yes one sec leme get u the link
<DasEi> dbristow: #ubuntu+1
<shaul_> ok thanks magikid
<dbristow> DasEi: Yes, I know they're for 9.10.  The question is, what architecture or whatever are they for?
<magikid> shaul_|ggcc It's in the repos.
<ggcc> shaul_: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager just put that in ur comsole
<dbristow> Oh, I should join that channel?  Thanks.
<LjL> dbristow: i think what he's trying to tell you is that 9.10 is to be discssed in #ubuntu+1 not here
<laptop_> magikid, i did ofcourse
<laptop_> it works fine with one server, but not the other
<herlimenezes> hello!
<laptop_> it gives me that error msg in terminal
<dbristow> Ahh
<laptop_> magikid, and there are no errors or anything in the logs
<shaul_> ok thanks ggcc
<herlimenezes> Help is needed here.
<sjur> Does anyone know how to make the sound work on an HP pavilion hdx9000 laptop? I installed ubuntu yesterday, but have no sound whatsoever
<herlimenezes> Im running Ubuntu 9.04, under Acer Aspire One, noteboook, wit atom processor, 1GB of ram and 160 GB hard disk.
<herlimenezes> As I tried running Kopete, I got no cam reference. At configuration I can see built in web cam catches pictures, but Kopete does not know  that. When I  try to configure: I can see indications about usb web cam 2.0, device Camera 1, but there is no reference to v4linux.
<magikid> laptop_: have you tried running ssh with the -vv flag and seeing what it spits out?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<laptop_> magikid, hmm no..what should i be looking at?
<herlimenezes> That's to say: how can I make the buit in cam work with Kopete?
<ggcc> hey guys im trying to install win4lin right now, i heard that i can install windows software using win4lin without actually installing windows like u have to with virtual box, how do i accomplish that?
<Circs> The answer to my question was use gconf-editor and go to apps > nautilus > preferences > media_autorun_never
<DasEi> dbristow: yes
<magikid> laptop_: pastebin the output and send me the link, I'll take a look
<fedrawi> i want to know way the processor consum more of ram
<ActionParsnip> ggcc: theres wine for that sort of thing, win4lin sounds like a wrapper for wine
<sjur> sound?
<osiris> anyone have a good way to mount ext3 from xp in a dual boot system ?
<laptop_> ok thanks
<laptop_> /topic #ubuntu
<LjL> ggcc: win4lin...? have you not considered WINE?
<ggcc> ActionParsnip: dam i just wasted 30 bucks trying to buy it too
<ggcc> LjL: just wanted to try out win4lin since they claim to have good support and ofcourse iv tried out wine lol
<ActionParsnip> ggcc: just websearched it, seems to be paid software, wine is free
<ActionParsnip> ggcc: let me dig deeper
<cyber_666_uk> how do i do this: "Create a directory and download bluez-utils source and dependencies there: " $ apt-get source bluez-utils $ apt-get build-dep bluez-utils
<ggcc> ActionParsnip: yes i just paid for it because of all the reviews
<osiris> ext2ifs SAYS it works, butwhen i try to explore the partition, it asks if i want to format it
<ggcc> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<TimoKimori> It is opening now but no sound or video only the buffer is moving
<LjL> ggcc: you should ask them, anyway, since it's proprietary stuff. also, it's not true that you *have* to install windows on vbox: you can just as well use ReactOS instead. anyway, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Win4Lin seems to imply you do need Windows.
<laptop_> magikid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285587/
<neurochrome> ok guys.. just fired up totem & vlc and every video I play gives me "internal data stream error"  what gives?
<Quarth> hi you all. I have a little problem: desktop not showing any icons since few weeks. Starting gnome in safe mode shows icons. I've checked show-desktop values in gconf-edit nautilus preferences. Any idea? Should I ask somewhere else? Thanks!
<TimoKimori> i need to activate the codecs or something?
<Quarth> btw: using last karmic beta
<cyber_666_uk> how do i tel it where to downoad to? thx
<ggcc> LjL: hum, i may need to do a bit more research on Win4Lin than
<cyber_666_uk> trying to follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<cyber_666_uk> can anyone help?
<cyber_666_uk> Patch HIDD from bluez-utils
<mookid> My ubuntu-virt VM's run very slowly - I can ssh but when I open sftp in nautilus it times out
<mookid> VMs really are running very poorly
<Jeruvy> !karmic | Quarth
<ubottu> Quarth: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<magikid> laptop_: sorry, I wasn't clear, how do you connect to this proxy?  Is it something you setup or is it a website?
<herlimenezes> What can I do in order to get my built in cam working properly with Ubuntu/Kopete?
<cyber_666_uk> when i run apt-get source bluez-utils it downloads but i need to dl to a folder?
<Quarth> tx Jeruvy
<sam3> From which site i can download driver for Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<ActionParsnip> ggcc: sounds like virtualbox: http://tinyurl.com/ycyduov
<sam3> Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<laptop_> magikid, its a freebsd webserver where my site is hosted and the provider gives SSH access, so this is what i do from my end: ssh -l lappy -f -ND 12312 209.250.232.22
<Danny22> I need help. My computer can't handle ubuntu 9.04 and I want to switch to xubuntu 9.04. will that speed up my computer at all? and how do I do it? I have an intel pentium III processor that runs at 737Mhz and 256Mb of ddr1 RAM
<laptop_> magikid, then i go to firefox and add 128.0.0.1 and port 12312 as sock v5
<neurochrome> please! anyone? internal data stream error!!! totem!
<cyber_666_uk> anyone know how i can adapt the line apt-get source bluez-utils to download to a folder i have created,so i can patch it ad rebuild please?
<laptop_> 127.0.0.1 i mean
<dragon> !performance| Danny22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance
<dragon> damn.
<dragon> !requirements | Danny22
<ubottu> Danny22: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<osiris> Danny22, for a machine that slow, i would recomend puppy linux or dsl
<laptop_> magikid, usually works with my home box and i can tunnel through it which is running ubuntu as well, but not through my web provider.. i emailed them and they said nothing is bocking ssh tunneling and should b fine
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: you can wget the file from packages.ubuntu.com
<dragon> Danny22: Xubuntu should work well on your machine.
<bongo> Can anyone suggest why my wpa_suplicant wireless connection keeps dropping after only a few seconds.
<ActionParsnip> sam3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=153935
<cyber_666_uk> ok, but how do i tell it where to download to scunizi
<ActionParsnip> sam3: you'll need to work out what card number yours is and how you work it out
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: wget defaults the download location to where ever you initiate wget.. so cd into the directory you want the file then do wget
<cyber_666_uk> i wanna download it to /home/burf/Desktop/SixAxis
<magikid> laptop_: ok so run this and pastebin it: ssh -l lappy -f -ND -vv 12312 209.250.232.22
<cyber_666_uk> aha - thx
<Danny22> how do I get xubuntu?
<laptop_> magikid, ok one second
<Jill> i need some lmms-like editor under gtk
<ggcc> Danny22: http://xubuntu.com/
<scunizi> Danny22: do you already have ubuntu installed?
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: if you have ubuntu installed you can simply run: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<scunizi> or sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: or you can go t http://www.xubuntu.com/
<cyber_666_uk> i tried wget source bluez-utils but it doesnt work
<Danny22> xfce4 is a stable version right? it's not a beta?
<ggcc> hum i think monodevelop is bugged out on ubuntu....
<laptop_> magikid, it just gives me this: Bad dynamic port '-vv'
<dragon> Danny22: i'd recommend installing the package xubuntu-desktop. It will take care of everything.
<magikid> laptop_: sorry, threw the flag in the wrong spot it thought that was the port
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: its the latest release candidate, you could also run lxde if you like a light desktop
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: if you can use Firefox.. use that at packages.ubuntu.com and just right mouse click "save as" type tying
<scunizi> *thing
<magikid> laptop_: ssh -vv -l lappy -f -ND 12312 209.250.232.22
<Danny22> what is lxde?
<ActionParsnip> dragonit just installs lighter alternatives to the ubuntu apps, xfce4 will give the desktop itself only
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: its a super light desktop
<Danny22> how do I get lxde
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: like what xfce is aimed at
<ggcc> trying to code in C# on my ubuntu (for school work - trust me i dont like C#) and everything is working fine but no input,,,, if i do something like string getName = Console.ReadLine() it will compile and everything but wont allow me to input when run
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: sudo apt-get install lxde
<dragon> ActionParsnip: he's looking for lighter alternatives for all his software, right?
<feyd_rautha> i am trying to get Xubuntu to install on an old compaq armada e500, hardy heron, but when I get to the phase of loading the partition editor it always stops progressing at 46% done. I still hear my hard drive and disc drive spinning though
<dragon> Danny22: aptitude show lxde
<ActionParsnip> dragon: possibly
<ActionParsnip> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<laptop_> magikid, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/285592/
<dragon> lol way better.
<feyd_rautha> i am kind of at a loss
<cyber_666_uk> scunizi: i tred searching for bluez-utilz but it doesnt findanything?
<Danny22> is lxde just as customizable as gnome?
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ggcc> brb need to restart irc client
<AnirbanHazra> How can I understand from shell whether I am using Ubuntu desktop or server edition ?
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: not so much, no
<Umeaboy> <AnirbanHazra>: Write uname
<dragon> cyber_666_uk: try bluez_utils
<cyber_666_uk> the latest one
<cyber_666_uk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluez&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Danny22> I have mac4lin on my ubuntu desktop, will I still be able to use it with lxde?
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: you can change icons and window decorators and desktop icons but little else, its very small and punchy, it depends what you mean by customizable
<dragon> !info bluez-utils | cyber_666_uk
<ubottu> cyber_666_uk: bluez-utils (source: bluez): Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4.32-0ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<sam3> here is the file in /lib/modules/2.6.26-1-686/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/
<sam3> acpiphp_ibm.ko     cpcihp_zt5550.ko   ibmphp.ko          shpchp.ko
<sam3> acpiphp.ko         cpqphp.ko          pciehp.ko
<sam3> cpcihp_generic.ko  fakephp.ko         pci_hotplug.ko  which is the correct driver of  Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<FloodBot1> sam3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: you can use any app in any DE
<Umeaboy> Does anyone mind helping me to mount an external drive as normal user?
<Slurpee> oo
<Umeaboy> Only root have the rights to mount or umount.
<ActionParsnip> Danny22: you can run amarok in xfce, you can run gedit in flwm, it doesnt matter
<cyber_666_uk> which one do i download, cos i need the source and dep
<AnirbanHazra> Umeaboy: Showing Linux
<dragon> Umeaboy: use sudo
<neurochrome> FYI: my issue is to do with openshot.. if you install from the PPA the you will bork your totem/vlc/ffmpg playback
<dragon> !sudo | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/bluez-utils
<Umeaboy> dragon: How?
<Umeaboy> Give me a good example.
<magikid> laptop_: In firefox's proxy settings, do you have the URL of the proxy set to localhost or 127.0.0.1?
<cyber_666_uk> great thx scunizi - which ones do i download
<laptop_> magikid, its set to 127.0.0.1
<cyber_666_uk> [bluez_4.32-0ubuntu4.dsc]  ?
<laptop_> magikid, it gave me more info in terminal after i tried to run FF with the proxy, let me paste it for you, one second
<SandGorgon> wow.. debian announces cupt and apt2 for next generation package management
<scunizi> cyber_666_uk: looks like the bluez package
<AnirbanHazra> Umeaboy: What does it mean ?
<magikid> laptop_:k, also, try changing it to localhost instead of 127.0.0.1
<cyber_666_uk> not what imafter then?
<kiwnix> hello, is there any problem reported with 9.10 beta and swt (eclipse)?, i'm having problems with buttons not working ok, and widgets not showing correctly
<zopiac> is it possible to assign certain processes to certain CPU cores? it would be really helpful :\
<cyber_666_uk> cant i tell $ apt-get source bluez-utils to dl to a directory instead?
<Umeaboy> AnirbanHazra: I want to be able to mount it as normal user.
<cyber_666_uk> is there a paramater i can set?
<laptop_> magikid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/285594/
<Danny22> Is there a way to filter the im's so you can see only what is relivant to your questions. becuase this is really confusing.
<laptop_> i dont know why it says port 35022
<ggcc> back
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | kiwnix
<ubottu> kiwnix: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kiwnix> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ggcc> hey guys im trying to learn python, any good tutorial websites?
<Slart> ggcc: lots.. and an irc-channel as well.. #python or ##python.. can't remember which
<TimoKimori> the xine player is closing the moment it is opening
<ggcc> Slart: thanks :)
<TimoKimori> what i should do?
<Danny22> I missed something some where, so if I install lxde can I still use my mac4lin package?
<Slart> TimoKimori: try running it from a terminal and see if you get an error message
<__daemon__> How to configure compiz manager to default settings from command prompt?
<Slart> ggcc: you're welcome
<ghiacciolo> esiste una chat su ubuntu in italiano?
<Slart> !it | ghiacciolo
<ubottu> ghiacciolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ggcc> Slart: dam i need to be identified to join that channel... i registered this username to freenod but cant remember how to login with my password lol
<magikid> laptop_: In you sshd_config file, do you have AllowTCPForwarding set to yes?
<__daemon__> I messed up with the setings and now it just hangs when I try to do anything.
<Slart> !register | ggcc
<ubottu> ggcc: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<TimoKimori> how to run it from the terminal
<laptop_> magikid, hmm FF says the proxy is refusing the connection now.. before it used to just timeout
<Slart> TimoKimori: open a terminal and try typing xine, now press tab and see if it autocompletes anything.. it's probably just "xine"
<laptop_> magikid, from the hostmachine or from this ubuntu?
<TimoKimori> I am getting the following:
<TimoKimori> This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.6cvs. (c) 2000-2007 The xine Team. X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 ()   Serial number of failed request:  2492   Current serial number in output stream:  2493
<Slart> TimoKimori: now you try googling for that error message and see what you find
<magikid> laptop_: on your host machine
<Slart> TimoKimori: I would suggest googling for "xine BaddAlloc insufficient resources for operation 140 xvideo" or something like that
<Slart> TimoKimori: by the way.. how did you install xine? I didn't think that was available any more
<DasEi> osiris, sorry for the lag, messed a little up here : http://www.fs-driver.org/
<sam3> how can i check driver of Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture is exist in my system?
<TimoKimori> http://www.ubuntugeek.coThm/install-xine-multimedia-player-in-ubuntu.html
<osiris> DasEi, tried it.  dont work
<TimoKimori> This is the link
<DasEi> sam3: lspci or hwinfo , filter by grep
<osiris> DasEi, "The disk in drive X: is not formatted. Do you want to format it now?"
<TimoKimori> i need to play .mov files
<frostfirex11> try   sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm setting up a backup for my system. What should I backup to let me get back to a working system as soon as possible?
<TimoKimori> vlc is not working
<DasEi> osiris: you got to call that driver first an assign a drive letter in win
<usuario> hola
<mneptok> osiris: what filesystem does the Linux partition use?
<osiris> did.  but according to their "tool" it has something to do with the inode size being 256 instead of 18
<osiris> er 128
<Slart> TimoKimori: I wouldn't recommend using xine (unless it's xine 2).. Xine 1 isn't updated any more, afaik
<Slart> !xine | TimoKimori
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<osiris> the linux partition is ext3
<Slart> oh.. no xine factiod any more?
<seifsallam> hi every one
<TimoKimori> What i should do to play .mov
<Memphisto> ggcc, still not working
<TimoKimori> the vlc is closing when opening the format
<Slart> TimoKimori: I use vlc, it works nicely for me
<seifsallam> .mkv format doesn't work
<osiris> DasEi, did the "assign letter" part
<osiris> seifsallam, vlc will play mkv
<seifsallam> but it was working before, any ideas
<DasEi> TimoKimori: sounds like a corrupt file
<Slart> TimoKimori: then try opening vlc in a terminal, the same way you did with xine, and see what kind of error you get
<TimoKimori> the buffer is moving in vlc but nothing else: no sound or video
<TimoKimori> ok.. i will try
<Memphisto> teamviewer wont connect to ubuntu, but from ubuntu to win its ok
<lollo3011> hi there... When i see video on youtube in full screen and i change the volume, appear a pop-up window that make me exit from full screen, is here any way to remove this pop-up notice window?
<seifsallam> Totem + Gstreamer was working fine
<DasEi> osiris: still no way to open the 'new' driveletter ?
<smc> I did the xubuntu-desktop install, but it come up in english, where I have Kubuntu installed in spanish. How do I get xfce to run in spanish?
<laptop_> magikid, its not.. its set to no.. should i change it to Yes and restart sshd?
<TimoKimori> it is opening normally but not with .mov files
<dr0pper> hello ();
<magikid> laptop_: yeah, that should fix the problem
<TimoKimori> i have installed the w32 codecs
<TimoKimori> and all the extentions
<dr0pper> yo();
<osiris> DasEi, no. thats when it asks to format it.  i ran the tool for that error from ext2ifs web site and it mentions inode size being the problem
<TimoKimori> no use
<laptop_> magikid, ok let me try that
<Memphisto> could gnome mess up my keyboard through vnc ?
<mbrigdan> Hello, I'm setting up a backup for my system. What should I backup to let me get back to a working system as soon as possible?
<TimoKimori> please can you check for me the video output in your vlc player
<TimoKimori> i mean the settings
<Danny22> can anyone tell me how to get xubuntu on my computer. I have ubuntu 9.04 but it makes my computer run really slow.
<TimoKimori> is it default?
<dr0pper> google it
<TimoKimori> or x11...
<DasEi> osiris: try http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<linxeh> Danny22: sudo apt-get instal xubuntu-desktop
<osiris> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/m702f6da2
<Danny22> will sudo get me the stable version or the beta?
<DasEi> Danny22: your specs
<dr0pper> definitely
<fergal32> screen
<Danny22> I have pentium III 737Mhz 256Mb ddr1 ram
<TimoKimori> start is still here?
<TimoKimori> Hello... Please i need help
<dr0pper> what?
<TimoKimori> I am not able to play .mov with vlc
<TimoKimori> ? any suggestions
<laptop_> magikid, that did it.. thanks dude
<dr0pper> why dont you download another version of vlc......
<MenZa> !codecs | TimoKimori
<ubottu> TimoKimori: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laptop_> been couple of days googling and searching what the problem was
<magikid> laptop_: no sweat, I run an SSH proxy off my laptop too.
<Danny22> if I get xubuntu through sudo will I get the stable version
<DasEi> osiris: can try the second tool, or have to reformat as sayn; my xp can read the standard ext3 (gparted/installer) fine
<tricktom> I had some issues this morning with my 64bit 9.04 box slowing to a halt
<osiris> DasEi, rebooting to try new tool
<tricktom> well almost a halt - the display wouldnt wake, could only access VERY slowly from ssh
<DasEi> osiris: c u
<thechitow> Does anybody know how to help me get my usb mouse working in ubuntu?
<DasEi> thechitow: does lsusb find it ?
<linxeh> Danny22: it will get you whatever is available for the current stable ubuntu release - you can check in the repos
<thechitow> DasEi: no http://pastebin.com/m6406d6aa
<DasEi> thechitow: install usbutils
<Danny22> thanks linxeh
<Slasher> !version #ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version #ubuntu
<thechitow> DasEi its installed
<DasEi> thechitow: is usb allowed in bios ?
<Danny22> I am runing mac4lin on my ubuntu 9.04 system if I switch to xubuntu will I still be able to use it doc and all?
<Gewitterstern> Hi.  Does anyone know if Gimpshop is still available for Linux ubuntu?
<dr0pper> did you search in google?
<thechitow> DasEi it seems to shut off when the linux kernel loads
<thechitow> DasEi: never checked it in the bios though
<DasEi> !version > slasher
<DasEi> thechitow: the log shows like an adressing error, see if there is sth like enable usbkeyboard support to assign proper irq
<laptop_> magikid, theres no security risk though from enabling tcp forward in sshd?
<thechitow> DasEi in the bios?
<ActionParsnip> Gewitterstern: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-gimpshop-in-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Danny22> I have mav4lin if I switch from gnome to xfce will I still be able to use it?
<DasEi> thechitow: yes
<thechitow> Ok brb
<magikid> laptop_: not unless someone guesses your password and connects to your box
<Gewitterstern> Thanks. Is it also working under JJ?
<laptop_> magical, fair enough
<rooftops> ok can someone tell me how to view folders that say "You do not have the permissions neccesary to view the contents of 'folder'"?
<DasEi> How can I make a popup-notification ?
<osiris> DasEi, that seemed to works.  thanks a ton.  now i can watch my torr..... i mean now i can watch movies on the xbox while i warcraft
<carontido> hola
<rooftops> oh nevermind
<BlouBlou> !es | carontido
<ubottu> carontido: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * osiris pops the top on a cold one for DasEi 
<osiris> DasEi, this ones for you~!
<cyber_666_uk> anyone have any idea - when i do mv /home/burf/Desktop/SixAxis/patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3 (which is teh correct location) i get error: mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/burf/Desktop/SixAxis/patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3'
<MenZa> !helpersnack | DasEi
<ubottu> DasEi: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<thechitow> DasEi, there are no options like that it seems to go off as soon as the kernel loads for some reason
<Danny22> I'm really lost I don't know who is answering me, I have never done this before. can some one please pm me an answer to the following question: I am running ubuntu 9.04, it makes my computer slow. I want to switch to xubuntu. I am running mac4lin on my system. If I switch to xubuntu will mac4lin still work doc and all?
<cyber_666_uk> im running that from the terminal and im inside the dir of the folder i need to move the file into
<DasEi> thechitow: which mouse (brand/model) is it ?
<thechitow> DasEi: Razer
<thechitow> DasEi: also have tried an hp generic mouse
<rooftops> how do i change the permissions for a folder so i can view/edit the content?
<thechitow> rooftops: sudo chmod -r 777
<ajs`> does anyone know how to get the auto mount service working with root permissions when you are running a system without gdm (using startx under user priv)
<rooftops> chito: ty
<thechitow> ajs': edit your /etc/fstab
<ajs`> thechitow: i was thinking more along the lines of getting the automount daemon working, not manually editing fstab for every removable device :\
<dhillon-v10> hi guys I need some help with setting up a UTC clock in ubuntu is it possible
<ajs`> but that is one work around
<thechitow> ajs': thats how you should do it...
<DasEi> thechitow: did you try to re-plug it ?
<thechitow> DasEi: multiple times
<DasEi> oh
<rooftops> thechitow: ok can you be more specific, it wont let me do it
<ajs`> thechitow: there is the gnome-volume-manager which manager hotplug removable volumes... that is the way ubuntu typically allows users to mount filesystems without root priv's
<thechitow> f***ing mouse work
<thechitow> god ****it
<herlimenezes> hey, when I try to configure  my built in webcam, I can't change standard input/camera/standard device?
<thechitow> Out of all things the F**CKING MOUSE!
<Danny22> Oh please some one help me! I have been here for half an hour and have not gotten an answer. If I switch from gnome to xfce will I still be able to use my mac4lin theme package?
<thechitow> Danny22: what kind of theme is it lol
<thechitow> gnome theme?
<ajs`> Danny22: unlikely if its a gnome theme
<Danny22> I think it is emerald. I got it from gnome look .org
<BARASORLU> hello guys
<cyber_666_uk> can anyone helpme with this tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sixaxis
<cyber_666_uk> having problems patching bluez-utils
<thechitow> Can someone with a mouse help a brother out that doesn't have a mouse
<BARASORLU> can anyone help me here?
<ajs`> BARASORLU: ask away
<rsk> !ask | BARASORLU
<ubottu> BARASORLU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nostalgicBadger> just ask your question. if anyone can help, they'll answer
<DasEi> thechitow: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<BARASORLU> i got usb pen drive. it is 2 gb. i wanna format it but i dont know how to do
<DasEi> thechitow: lsusb | pastebinit
<rsk> BARASORLU: format it with gtparted
<DasEi> !gparted | BARASORLU
<ubottu> BARASORLU: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<rooftops> how can i change the permissions on a folder to access and edit the files in it?
<rsk> rooftops: use chmod
<ZenoArrow> Hi all, I need help with setting keyboard shortcuts in a way that means I only have to set them up once and won't lose them when I reinstall my OS, what is the keyboard shortcut config file for GNOME? Can't find it discussed on the interwebs. Thanks.
<thechitow> it says there are 2 buses and they both say linux foundation root hub
<cyber_666_uk> ive copied teh fiel into the correct folder but wen i run " patch -p1 < patch-hidd-3.19-pabr3"  i get can't find file to patch at input line 3
<nostalgicBadger> BARASORLU - if it's mounting when you plug it in, i think you can just right click in the gui and click format
<scunizi> rooftops: does it have a lock icon on it?
<DasEi> rooftops: chown rooftop file
<thechitow> Although the mouse flasshes as i type the command
<rooftops> rsk: i know but chmod didnt work last time
<DasEi> rooftops: chown -R  rooftop directory   owns dir to rooftop
<DasEi> sudo `
<rooftops> scunizi: it has a little red [X] in the corner
<scunizi> rooftops: you might just need to change the owner.. chown <username>:<username> directory/or/file
<BARASORLU> o click right buttom but i couldnt find format
<cyber_666_uk> any ideas guys
<thechitow> Please god make my mouse work
<scunizi> rooftops: if it's a directory then chown -R <username>:<username> path/to/directory
<rooftops> scunizi: so like chown root:rooftops /home/bin/ect
<DasEi> thechitow: lsusb | pastebinit
<thechitow> I pray to you
<scunizi> rooftops: nope.. chown rooftops:rooftops /home/bin/etc
<rooftops> scunizi: ok. even if it says the owner is root?
<scunizi> rooftops: or chown -R rooftops:rooftops /home/bin/etc
<DasEi> sudo *
<scunizi> rooftops: sorry .. sudo chown <etc etc>
<scunizi> use sudo
<cyber_666_uk> the patch command crashes here: @@ -87,15 +87,15 @@
<rooftops> scunizi: i know sudo. but then it says No such file or directory even though its there
<thechitow> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f59de2584
<cyber_666_uk> this is line 3in the patch file
<scunizi> rooftops: what are you trying to gain access to.. /home/bin/etc doesn't make sense to me.. there is a /bin and a /etc and maybe a /etc/bin but you shouldn't be chowning them at all
<mneptok> rooftops: you just typo'ed "etc" as "ect" above. make sure your chown command doesn't have the same typo.
<eido> can someone help.  "GartInit unable to open /dev/agpgart no such file or directory
<cyber_666_uk> @@ -87,15 +87,15 @@ this line doesnt look like code? any ideas what the @@ operators are for?
<tonii> coordinate
<tonii> coordinates
<rooftops> mneptok: its not the target directory it was just a etcetera
<bobertdos> !lts
<bobertdos> !test
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<rooftops> scunizi: same as what i said to mneptok its not the target it was just an example
<mneptok> rooftops: what is the actual directory you want to chown?
<scunizi> k
<rooftops> mneptok: apparently /srcds
<rooftops> mneptok: but i think it worked this time
<sarah> hello
<rooftops> mneptok: it worked
<rooftops> scunizi: it worked
<eido> can someone help.  "GartInit unable to open /dev/agpgart no such file or directory"
<nca> hi all
<mneptok> rooftops: something is adding dirs to the root level? nasty.
<Guest19679> am i on ????
<DasEi> thechitow: looks bad , as not found, are you running jaunty ? is it up to date ?
<scunizi> rooftops: cool.
<rooftops> thanks everyone
<Guest19679> im i on yet
<madrid> hola
<rooftops> mneptok: i'm making a source dedicated server and i needed a place to put it
<DasEi> Guest19679: can read you
<mneptok> rooftops: somewhere in /usr/local is probably a better idea.
<nca> who can help me?
<thechitow> DasEi: i upgraded to karmic koala to see if it would work
<nca> :)
<mneptok> rooftops: /usr/local/share/ or somesuch
<rooftops> mneptok: ah well its good now.
<thechitow> DasEi: WTF it just started working
<thechitow> THANK YOU GOD
<nca> i've need to share usb port... is possible?
<eido> cannot boot after installing ubuntu 9.04 on sda6 and  configuring lilo, seems to flip out about my eeepc Intel graphics but a live boot works fine
<DasEi> thechitow: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rooftops> now that i've solved my dilemma can anyone help me make a source dedicated server?
<BellinXFelon> can someone help i accidentally closed the menu bar that is controlled by xfce for the desktop, you know the menu where you select applications from, like the start menu. I need to know how to open it again
<nca> i've need to share usb port... is possible?
<mneptok> BellinXFelon: try #xubuntu
<Guest19679> how do i work this linux ????????
<mneptok> !repeat > nca
<spaceBARbarian> i want to have changes made to a local folder get automatically synced with a remote server i am connected to with ssh, how do i do that ?
<ubottu> nca, please see my private message
<ashutosh_> how to set user right priority from terminal?
<BellinXFelon> mneptok : ok
<mneptok> spaceBARbarian: rsync + cron?
<htorres11393> what do you mean ashutosh?
<nca> a ok
<DasEi> !details |  Guest19679:
<ubottu> Guest19679:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nca> hehehe
<spaceBARbarian> mneptok>> uhh no idea what either one is lol
<ashutosh_> htorres11393, like how to make people have same same rights as the user created while installation?
<nca> i've need to share usb port or /dev/... is possible?
<mneptok> spaceBARbarian: well, you have an Internet connection, so ... ;)
<nca> i've need to share usb port or /dev/... is possible for smartreader or cardreader on com1
<DasEi> nca : you want to access storage from another computer ?
<spaceBARbarian> mneptok>> meh, how about a link to a good tutorial lol :?
<sebsebseb> hi
<DasEi> hello sebsebseb
<mneptok> spaceBARbarian: lol rofl srsly rolffle-mao :) lol
<sebsebseb> DasEi: :)
<dumont> what permission do i need to set the folder in order for other users on the box to be able to write to it?
<BellinXFelon> can someone help i accidentally closed the menu bar that is controlled by xfce for the desktop, you know the menu where you select applications from, like the start menu. I need to know how to open it again
<spaceBARbarian> mneptok>> ?
<nca> DasEi i've need of share usb or com1 for share card badge
<herlimenezes> hey, when I try to configure  my built in webcam, I can't change standard input/camera/standard device?
<DasEi> nca: to share with another computer ?
<Rasmus> Enter text here...Hi
<nca> o yes
<BlouBlou> !repeat > BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: hi
<DasEi> !nfs | nca
<ubottu> nca: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<nca> with other computer ubuntu
<Rasmus> sebsebseb:hi my old friend:D
<htorres11393> ashutosh i contacted you with a private message
<nca> i've try to share with nfs
<nca> but don't work
<nca> if i share /dev/ directory
<Rasmus> Hoe to get in private message
<mgv2> ive tried to uninstall hebrew spell checker so the english one will work - but it doesnt work - why?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: with who?
<Rasmus> sebsebseb: could you help me
<nca> :( DasEi
<DasEi> Rasmus : /query <username>
<DasEi> nca : where did you stuck ?
<dumont> what permission do i need to set the folder in order for other users on the box to be able to write to it?
<bobertdos> dumont: In octal or string format?
<sebsebseb> Rasmus: old friend  you make it sound like I am old, well I guess I am since  I am 250 years old :D
<basso> How do i fix the ATI Maximize lag problem in 9.10 beta?
<edbian> Why don't the groups I am a member of match up on my client and server using nis?
<sebsebseb> basso: #ubuntu+1 is currently the 9.10 channel
<nca> DasEi i've stuck smartreader at com1 or usb port
<DasEi> !karmic > basso
<ubottu> basso, please see my private message
<netbook> hey all
<MenZa> Hi, netbook.
<netbook> I am trying to make a ntfs filesystem on a file
<dumont> string format
<netbook> it seems that isn't possible with mkfs.ntsf
<netbook> *mkfs.ntfs
<DasEi> nca : the storage is attached now ?
<netbook> how can i make a file seem like a device?
<basso> yokai :3
<nca> DasEi mmm yes
<bobertdos> dumont: You could probably just do chmod u+w <filename>
<MenZa> netbook: huh.
<DaZ> netbook: why do u think it isn't possible? f
<bobertdos> dumont: the u is for user
<DasEi> netbook: install ntfsprogs and use gparted
<DasEi> nca: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nca> what is?
<dumont> i did chmod -R u+w www/ but I still can't write to that directory
<netbook> DasEi, Daz, Menza I made a dd copy of a corrupt harddrive
<DasEi> !info pastebinit | nca
<ubottu> nca: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<dumont> drw-rw-rw-  3 root root  4096 2009-10-04 21:25 www
<nca> what i do with that DasEi?
<dumont> and i'm trying to write file to the directory via FTP using another user
<mneptok> dumont: sudo chmod -R -x+X /path/to/www/
<DasEi> nca : just run the commands
<DasEi> !paste | nca
<ubottu> nca: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<netbook> DasEi, Daz, Menza  now I have this hdd.img file, the dd copy, and hope to recover something from it
<nca> ok DasEi
<DasEi> netbook: fine
<dumont> works now thanks
<dumont> why could i just do www/
<MenZa> cheir: Please don't do that.
<netbook> DasEi, I thought making the filesystem on file might be able to recover it... or something
<DasEi> netbook: you know how to mount it ?
<dumont> or I had to set x+X ?
<mneptok> cheir: please don't do that
<netbook> DasEi I haven't tried let me see
<DasEi> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<netbook> DasEi should have done that first ;P
<netbook> DasEi trying it now
<DasEi> netbook: yes, if you format it, you'll loose all data
<vadimy> hello, does anybody know how I can zoom while capturing my screen with gtk-recordMyDesktop?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys! what is, according to ur personal experiences, the best .cue .bin .iso mounter? something like alchool120% was on win?
<cordor> is there any non-gecko browser for gnome that's working?
<g_> what is the default font viewer application? it's suddenly stopped working for me?
<DasEi>  nca : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<mneptok> !info midori > cordor
<mgv2> ive tried to uninstall hebrew spell checker so the english one will work - but it doesnt work - why?
<mgv2> why i dont see previews of flvs?
<cordor> mneptok: midori is far from working
<mneptok> cordor: works fine for me.
<netbook> DasEi it says hdd.img no such file or directory, though it clearly is there and properly entered
<mneptok> cordor: or try Epiphany
<cordor> mneptok: doesn't support java applet
<Armageddon> is there an application or somewhere to download Ubuntu updates manually ? if someone doesn't have internet at home and wants to get updates what should he do ?
<netbook> DasEi sudo mount -t ntfs-3g path/hdd.img path/folder
<DasEi> netbook: upper / lower case ?
<netbook> DasEi it autocompletes the file name
<netbook> just fine
<DasEi> nah, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /path/hdd.img , netbook
<netbook> DasEi Other errors: Failed to open $MFT/$BITMAP: No such file or directory
<nca> ok DasEi i've do sudo apt-get install pastebinit now?
<cordor> mneptok: epiphany is gecko
<DasEi> nah, sudo mount -o loopp  /path/hdd.img , netbook, sorry^
<DasEi> nah, sudo mount -o loop  /path/hdd.img , netbook, sorry^
<mneptok> cordor: not any more.
<mneptok> !info epiphany-webkit
<ubottu> Package epiphany-webkit does not exist in jaunty
<ubuntutest> cant get google talk to play nice with empathy
<ubuntutest> to bad eh?
<DasEi> netbook: and of course need a mountpoint, to
<nca> ok DasEi i've do sudo apt-get install pastebinit now?
<ubuntutest> and adobe flash is broken for webcams
<DasEi> netbook: sudo mkdir /media/hddbroken
<DasEi>  nca : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ubuntutest> version 10 that is
<netbook> DasEi right, so: sudo mount -o loop hdd.img /mntpoint ?
<netbook> DasEi no type?
<fccf> ubuntutest: you may have to wait for karmic final for that to work
<DasEi> netbook : sudo mount -o loop  /path/hdd.img /media/hddbroken
<netbook> Failed to read last sector (304002719): Invalid argument
<netbook> Failed to read last sector (304002719): Invalid argument
<netbook>    or the NTFS boot sector is corrupt (NTFS size is not valid).
<nca> fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nca> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<nca> done DasEi
<netbook> The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<netbook> hmm
<DasEi> netbook: have you got a windows machine ?
<ubuntutest> would be so nice
<ubuntutest> :)
<netbook> a vm yea
<netbook> or a box
<DasEi> nca : give the url from last cmd in here
<fccf> !enter netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter netbook
<uman> Is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically mute the volume on boot?
<fccf> !enter | netbook
<ubottu> netbook: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<netbook> DasEi sorry
<netbook> DasEi I have a windows machine
<netbook> !enter | fccf
<ubottu> fccf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nca> DasEi i've do fdisk -l | pastebinit
<DasEi> netbook: vm can do, too, put the hdimage in a shared folder and try to mount with virtual clone drive
<nca> now?
<DasEi> nca: url ?
<netbook> DasEi cool, will do
<nca> what url?
<ubuntutest> is there an reprository where i can donwload flash 9 ?
<dumont> i'm making CPAN and its asking for my tar path? what is it?
<DasEi> nca : the one pastebinit gave you in trml
<dumont> Where is your tar program?
<dumont> what should I enter?
<DasEi> ubuntutest: can look at adobe for special version, any reason to use the standard ?
<DasEi> not*
<ubuntutest> adobe 10 is broken
<DasEi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<hallogram> 'ello
<nca> DasEi when i'm installed with apt-get pastebinit haven't give me a url
<DasEi>  nca : sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<nca> i've done it
<DasEi> l = lower L
<nca> KeyboardInterrupt catched.
<hallogram> can someone help me configure my network connection?
<nca> [root@andLinux ~]#
<nca> i've done the command
<DasEi> hallogram: static or dhcp ?
<hallogram> static
<schummelpilz> hi, i'm using ubuntu 9.04. how can i found out which version of the xf86-video-intel driver i am using?
<DasEi> nca : and that should return a url ..
<guntbert> nca: take two steps: 1) sudo fdisk -l (to get sudo to cache the pw), 2) sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit, then you should get an url from it
<Slart> dumont: try running "which tar" ,you should get a path to the tar binary
<hallogram> i couldn't make it work with gnome network manager and i also installed WICD
<nca> o yes
<ccvp> hello fellow internet addicts
<ccvp> are we all looking forward to another long & glorious weekend of irc?
<DasEi> heh
<hallogram> i add the ip, netsubmask, gateway, dns...it sais connected but no internet
<fccf> schummelpilz: you can look in synaptic and in the listing will exist xf86-video..... find it and look in the other column or right click and properties
<guntbert> !ot | ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bigglesw> ccvp, yes :)
<ccvp> got Oracle 11g installed on ubuntu
<ccvp> lost of custom hacking i had to do
<nca> ok
<ccvp> it sits in my basement now
<nca> now i've url hehehe
<ccvp> connect to it via toad on main pc,
<nca> sorry
<nca> :P
<ccvp> its tastey setup
<DasEi> !pm | nca
<ubottu> nca: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<FloodBot1> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dumont> which tar no such command
<bigglesw> well done
<nca> DasEi i give you url?
<netbook> DasEi Mount it in the cd-drive?
<bigglesw> ccvp, what do you use tha for then?
<ccvp> studying for 11G OCP
<ccvp> 1Z0-051, and 1Z0-147
<bigglesw> makes sense
<bigglesw> is it a windows or unix app?
<ccvp> ?
<ccvp> oracle install on any os
<nca> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f6c13fab9
<DasEi> netbook: http://www.slysoft.com/de/virtual-clonedrive.html   , insatll in win vm
<ccvp> i use Toad for oracle, on my main pC box
<ccvp> conenct to the oracle box over the lan
<netbook> DasEi I already did that
<bigglesw> never heard of toad. cool
<eido> can someone PLEASE help with this error http://pastebin.com/m7453f18e
<guntbert> !ot > ccvp, bigglesw
<guntbert> eido: you should tell us a little about it
<DasEi> nca : hm , only one internal drive there, storage is attached ?
<ccvp> guntbert, u dont realize how difficult it was getting oracle installed on Ubuntu 9.04
<netbook> DasEi I will make it a smb share then mount with vm
<ccvp> scripts had to be altered, its mainly meant for RHEL
<kraito> what going on
<DasEi> netbook: using virtualbox ?
<bigglesw> ubuntu chan always crazy
<eido> guntbert: i have slackware and xp installed so i am usiing lilo.  I installed ubuntu on sda6 and chose not to install boot loader
<nca> yes DasEi is ttyUSB0
<nca> and work
<kraito> alright so i just started using ubuntu
<eido> i edit lilo to add ubuntu and now i get that
<guntbert> ccvp: congratulations :-) ok, but now you are clogging the channel :-)
<nca> i've need to share this at other pc with ubuntu...
<DasEi> nca : mount | pastebinit
<netbook> DasEi yea, i have problems opening files through permanent machine folders
<netbook> DasEi that is opening files on my linux box from virtbox vm
<DasEi> netbook: guest additions installed / vbox from their homepage or from the pos ?
<nca> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f46fb90b
<eido> guntbert: it looks like init is  flipping out about my intel onboard video i have an eeepc 1000
<_Benacemiyim> geldinizmi
<w0ls0n_> hello all.
<kraito> can you guys help me with the screen resolution
<w0ls0n_> Can someone help me identify my motherboard? I do not know how to identify it.
<eido> guntbert: what i dont understand is that it works fine booting live
<_Benacemiyim> baya var
<netbook> DasEi Yes guest additions installed
<guntbert> eido: my first look doesn't tell me its a question of bootloader - but I could be in error :-) please put your questions to the channel
<nca> DasEi i've need of a program to share usb on other pc ubuntu... the periferial works fine...
<_Benacemiyim> nasılsınız yahu
<kraito> my resolution is to big can anyone help with that
<_Benacemiyim> nasıl gidiyor
<eido> guntbert: it looks like init is flipping out about the intel card
<nca> in local
<Justicepsion> kraito, try going to system->preferences->display
<_Benacemiyim> pardus niye kulanmıyorsunuz
<eido> xorg.conf is the same live as it is on sda6
<netbook> DasEi I am having problems unmounting the drive... hwo can i list apps using the mountpoint
<guntbert> !english | _Benacemiyim:
<ubottu> _Benacemiyim:: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ccvp> wtf
<eido> can someone tell what is not working, cant modprobe after boot alt f does not work system halts
<ccvp> <GrAwLiAZ> i need ubuntu help for script at http://www.cupchicks.com/cupchicks.php
<ccvp> got that in a PM, so i goto check for his issue
<ccvp> and jeez.......
<DasEi> nca : http://tinyurl.com/2rzqqb
<linuxn_eo> checkinstall rocks
<_Benacemiyim> ben türkce biliyorumk sizde ögrenin yahu
<kraito> need help can anyone help
<ccvp> benace, we speak englee here
<ccvp> me speak englee
<fccf> !ops | ccvp totally inappropriate
<ubottu> ccvp totally inappropriate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<eido> anyone???
<_Benacemiyim> atcaklar şimdi
<ccvp> atcaklar simdi
<Owerlord> :)
<DasEi> netbook: lsof tells you, make sure you're not in the folder in bash or have it open ; SECOND, did it mount ? (mount tells you)
<_Benacemiyim> türkce bilen varmiş
<nca> DasEi i've try to share with nfs... but the directory /dev/ don't work on other pc...
<Owerlord> cześć
<guntbert> !tr | _Benacemiyim
<ubottu> _Benacemiyim: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<fccf> !tk | _Benacemiyim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<Owerlord> Siema
<peeps123> I've been told that my forward and reverse DNS dont match could that be my problem with internet connection
<ccvp> benace, sen use use 9.04? sen onu sonra daha iyice sevir mi pencereler manzara?
<DasEi> nca: /proc/fs/nfsd
<Owerlord> :D
<Owerlord> :d
<Owerlord> :d
<nca> if i attach a periferial on other pc's don't work ...
<FloodBot1> Owerlord: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Owerlord> :D
<w0ls0n_> omg this room is too chatty
<_Benacemiyim> ben ubuntu kulanmıyorum ki pardus kulanıyorum yahu
<Owerlord> pl?
<Circs> Is there auto-tune software for Ubuntu? I'm searching google and becoming confused
<ccvp> benace, sen use use 9.04? sen onu sonra daha iyice sevir mi pencereler manzara?
<mneptok> !pl > Owerlord
<ubottu> Owerlord, please see my private message
<fccf> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mneptok> ccvp: English, please
<ccvp> mneptok, me no speak englee
<nca> the deamon start end work but the periferial ( usb  or com1 ) in the client pc don't work...
<eido> is the intel 965GM suddenly not supported???
<_Benacemiyim> #pardus
<peeps123> my forward and reverse DNS dont match
<mneptok> ccvp: so then do not speak on this channel.
<fccf> ccvp: what ????? do you speak
<peeps123> anyone
<nca> the /dev/ directory is not normal files...
<nca> :(
<fccf> !intel | eido what version???
<ubottu> eido what version???: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<DasEi> peeps123: check your /etc/resolv.conf
<Martiini> anyone know if its easy to connect with nokia gprs and bluetooth ..
<kraito> i only have two option for screen resolution 800x600 and 640x480
<kraito> i need to make resolution bigger
<kraito> can anyone help
<peeps123> DasEi ok.....but how
<Martiini> does latest ubuntu work with nokia bluetooth and gprs internet?
<nostalgicBadger> could anyone recommend a good book for learning baash scripting? I'm thinking, something that covers from beginner/intermediate to somewhat advanced topics
<peeps123> I'm absolute beginner with ubuntu
<fccf> kraito: we will need to know what kind of hardware you have
<[fade]> nostalgicBadger advanced bash scripting
<[fade]> thats the name of it
<[fade]> full name is advanced bash scripting guide
<eido> fccf: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<eido> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<eido> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Martiini> nostalgicBadger : google bash scripting ... loads of pdf books
<magikid> !tr|ccvp
<ubottu> ccvp: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Justicepsion> Can anyone help me with Glade?
<mneptok> nostalgicBadger: or use zsh and read "From BASH to Z Shell"
<Justicepsion> Or point me somewhere that can?
<fccf> eido: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<eido> fccf: 9.04
<LeMoNiCe> hi @all
<nostalgicBadger> [fade] - thank you. as for .pdf books... i spend a lot of time on trains, buses, etc. not that i don't have my netbook with me, but there's just something nice about paper
<DasEi> peeps123: how did you mess it up ? and how do you connect,  a router ?
<eido> fccf:  none of those issues linked are mine
<Martiini> does anyone use nokia gprs and bluetooth to connect with ubuntu to internet?
<eido> fccf: http://pastebin.com/m7453f18e
<[fade]> its about 200 pages
<[fade]> u can print it
<peeps123> DasEi yes and I didnt mess it up...lol
<Justicepsion> I'm trying to develop a GNOME app, and I installed glade-gnome, but for some reason all of the GNOME widgets are greyed out and unusable
<peeps123> DasEirouter
<mneptok> Justicepsion: did you install the build-essential package?
<ccvp> me speak the following: Read the health care bill.  Obama states that he wants to pass a health care plan that disproportionately benefits black people as a way of offering stealth slavery reparations.
<nca> :(
<DasEi> peeps123: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Justicepsion> mneptok: yes
<Dantonic> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Justicepsion> mneptok: everything else on Glade works fine
<peeps123> DasEi ok
<ccvp> Read the health care bill.  Obama states that he wants to pass a health care plan that disproportionately benefits black people as a way of offering stealth slavery reparations.
<ccvp> Read the health care bill.  Obama states that he wants to pass a health care plan that disproportionately benefits black people as a way of offering stealth slavery reparations. ...
<ccvp> Read the health care bill.  Obama states that he wants to pass a health care plan that disproportionately benefits black people as a way of offering stealth slavery reparations. ..........
<FloodBot1> ccvp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Justicepsion> mneptok: it's just the gnome widgets that don't.
<nostalgicBadger> [fade] yah. i'm going to check amazon first though. often you can get moderately used copies of these books for shipping + $3 anyway, which is cheaper than the paper, ink and binding to print it
<eido> please just dont talk
<DasEi> peeps123: ifconfig | pastebinit
<fccf> eido: I wouldn't expect DRI to work on an Intel card in Jaunty
<Dantonic> would you say that 8.04 might "work better" with most systems? as in provide less problems/conflicts than 9.04?
<Dantonic> because it is LTS?
<nca> DasEi uff :( where i can say :°
<netbook> DasEi I unmounted and am trying the smb thing, it might be a hassle cause I have restricted iptables and I don't know if traffic between vm and host goes through -lo
<magikid> thank you mneptok!
 * mneptok bows
<fccf> Dantonic: many times yes, sometimes no... make sure you update after installing, often fixes things
<peeps123> DasEi ok
<Justicepsion> eido: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<DasEi> peeps123:  pastebint /etc/resolv.conf
<Piranah> ok dumb question of the day, how can i install ssh2 client in Ubuntu Jaunty ?
<nostalgicBadger> hm. i guess not this one. where did you say you could print this out?
<DasEi> !ssh | Piranah
<ubottu> Piranah: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dantonic> fccf, well I have 9.04 right now and I have a few little problems, the most annoying one being the fact that after a suspend my network capabilities go completely dead unless I reboot.
<Martiini> later ubuntu versions support more hardware .. kernel development etc
<DasEi> Piranah sudo apt-get install  ssh
<Dantonic> fccf, thinking of trying 8.04 see if that helps
<Slart> Piranah: ssh 2? never seen it mentioned with the number after..
<peeps123> DasEi  ok
<DasEi> peeps123: url from trml ?
<Piranah> Slart, yes SSH and SSH2 are different
<eido> Justicepsion: i just dont understand why graphics work on a live USB but bomb on installed hdd.  the xorg is exactly the same
<Dantonic> Martiini, fccf can I downgrade without having to reinstall the whole thing?
<eido> Justicepsion: i just dont understand why graphics work on a live USB but bomb on installed hdd.  the xorg is exactly the same
<DasEi> Piranah: ssh nowadays is ssh2 common
<Piranah> DasEi, that link is just for SSH1 and that already loaded and working
<Piranah> ahhh
<Piranah> kk
<Piranah> thnx
<FloodBot1> Piranah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drainman> anyone knows how i could import photos from a nikon d300s on 9.10?? i can do it on 8.04 it gets mounted as a disk. but on 9.10 (and 9.04) it doesnt get mounted.
<fccf> Dantonic: you might have better luck with that ... another though is sudo ifdown xxx & & sudo ifup xxx  or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Slart> Piranah: oh.. ssh 2 is from 1996.. I guess ssh1 is long gone
<netbook> DasEi man what a hassle
<Drainman> and f-spot doesnt work
<netbook> DasEi stupid corrupted partition tables
<grawity> Slart: Hopefully it is. SSH1 is no more secure than telnet, these days.
<Justicepsion> eido: did you do any updates after you installed?
<fccf> !karmic | Drainman
<ubottu> Drainman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<eido> Justicepsion: nope  i cant even boot  in Alt F keys dont even work system halts
<Slart> grawity: ah..  I'm reading about it on wikipedia =)
<DasEi> Piranah: /etc/ssh/ssh_config   , check that file for ssh behaviour
<netbook> DasEi I am giving up the ghost on that one
<Dantonic> fccf, I appreciate that, but let me just say I've tinkered for a couple of weeks now and I've tried a multitude of things including those commands.  I've opened a bug for it, posted in forums, edited the config file, replaced the network manager, etc etc... nothing works so I'm pretty sure there's nothing I can do about it.
<Drainman> fccf: okey replace 9.10 with 9.04 then cause it doesnt work on that either
<eido> Justicepsion: all I did was choose install from live USB to sda6, edit lilo and tried to boot in and failed
<vge> i think i skip the Karmic, i hate karmic lizards
<mohamed> hi
<DasEi> netbook : sudo ufw disable (router ?!), or try later #
<DasEi> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<peeps123> DasEi sorry dont understand url from trml
<netbook> DasEi I was able to mount from a share on different server
<netbook> same error
<netbook> disk is not formatted
<Justicepsion> eido: I honestly have no idea. Have you booted to single-user mode and made sure xorg.conf is intact?
<DasEi> peeps123: the last 2 cmds shall give you a url back in trml, give them in here
<fccf> Drainman: 9.10 is still in beta ... 8.04 is the Long Term Support Edition some stuff works better there
<DasEi> !paste | peeps123
<ubottu> peeps123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Drainman> fccf: okey. is there a good way to mount a usb device
<eido> Justicepsion: i just viewed the xorg.conf on sda6 from a live boot and even recopied the live USB xorg.conf contents to sda6s
<dumont> is it possible to lock yourself out of the box somehow other than iptables? all my logged in shells say permission denied, for all users and even root, and access denied for root and all other users, anyone experience this on ubuntu?
<Justicepsion> eido: what version of Ubuntu?
<gambino> hey, what is the best system administration software for a small home-network for ubuntu? Each computer has (each has its own ip) *5ips*
<eido> Justicepsion: 9.04
<fccf> Drainman: lsusb will list devices that have been detected ... sometimes restarting the camera while it is plugged in helps
<linxeh> gambino: ssh
<Justicepsion> eido: weird. I don't know, you could try reinstalling from scratch
<gambino> some are windows boxs
<eido> Justicepsion: Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<gambino> does that matter?
<Drainman> fccf: what do i do with that info the camera is there
<Drainman> fccf: do i use the id together with a command??
<new2ubuntu> Hi, need help configuring my Atheros 242x wireless card.
<new2ubuntu> no signal
<Drainman> fccf: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b0:0425 Nikon Corp.
<peeps123> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f7d75169
<DasEi> new2ubuntu: I'm not good in wireless, basics :
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<peeps123> DasEi  http://pastebin.com/f6a1eb6b3
<nostalgicBadger> oh, hey, need advice on something: suppose i want to buy a real cheap computer on craigslist: basically, just a sound card with a processor attached, maybe a P2 or something, whatever i can pick up for $20. anyway, the point would be to plug that into the wireless router, hook up speakers, and be able to stream audio to it (it shouldn't need a monitor)
<Gr1nreaper> what about RAID in particular nvraid and nv graphics drivers?
<nostalgicBadger> any thoughts on how i'd go about that?
<kraito> can anyone help with screen resolution
<kraito> pm is you can help with screen resolution
<fccf> Drainman: do you have denef or camediaplay installed ... they may be necessarry to mount your camera ... and are not part of jaunty
<nostalgicBadger> er, into the router* guess i could use ethernet. saves on a wireless card that way. anyway, i just want to run something within linux that would let me stream audio to the location and play through that box. any thoughts on what i would use?
<bobbies> I just installed 8.04 on a new machine with an intel x4500 integrated graphics. The live CD worked perfectly but after the install I can only get 800x600 for video now
<DasEi> peeps123: that all looks proper, what issue do you have ? also : pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<guntbert> !pm | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guntbert> !ot | nostalgicBadger
<ubottu> nostalgicBadger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Drainman> fccf: i will try installing those
<darlek> !audio > darlek
<ubottu> darlek, please see my private message
<zen|tao> Is there an official ubuntu noobs support channel? or is this it? :(
<Drainman> fccf: thanks
<kraito> alright i need to fix screen resolution. it only gives the option for 800x600 and 640x480 need to make it bigger
<Slart> zen|tao: this is it
<stealth-> /join #python
<peeps123> DasEi have you noticed I keep disconnecting
<stealth-> uhh, opps
<guntbert> zen|tao: this is it :), ask your question all in one line please
<DasEi> zen|tao: feel welcome
<Gr1nreaper> hope I'm not flooding here but here goes...
<zen|tao> Slart: Ah nuts!
<bobbies> kraito: what ideo card are you running?
<Slart> kraito: have a look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log  it should tell you why it chooses the resolution that it does
<DasEi> peeps123: nope
<guntbert> !paste | Gr1nreaper
<ubottu> Gr1nreaper: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: there's a pastebin for multiline posts
<fccf> bobbies: have you updated ... do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg after running an update and reboot
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: there's no worries if you're just going to write a long text though.. but don't copy paste 20 lines of logs or something like that
<Gr1nreaper> I just installed 9.01 x64 and then installed the proprietary graphics driver for my nv 7950.  my nv mirroring raid array was working beautifully even with just the live cd until i installed that driver (version 180).
<kraito> bobbies: were do i look up the ideo card?
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: 9.01? 9.10?
<fccf> kraito: lspci in terminal
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: I don't think there is a 9.01 version of ubuntu
<Gr1nreaper> I'm dual booting windows xp so I know my mirroring array is still working
<aj_444> I'm trying to install flash using the package installer but I'm getting an error message reading "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libnspr4-dev" help?
<kraito> slart: were exactly do i do that at ?
<Gr1nreaper> err 9.04... my bad slart
<kraito> fccf: thanks
<Slart> kraito: it's a regular text file.. you can open it in gedit or any other text editor
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: ok, so installing the nvidia binary driver messed up the nvidia fake raid...
<peeps123> DasEi ubuntu is brilliant...but I need to sort network
<Gr1nreaper> yes, it's now acting like 2 seperate drives Slart
<kippster> hi, I am having trouble enabling wifi in Jaunty on a notebook computer that a friend loaned to me.  There is no brand name for this notebook, as it is a prototype.
<Gr1nreaper> in windows it's still working fine though.
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: it's not a bios setting then? I think I've got a bios option to swith between raid and "separate drives"?
<kraito> slart: can you walk me through? i'm a newbie
<Slart> Gr1nreaper: or wait.. if it was that it wouldn't work in windows.. nevermind
<peeps123> DasEi intermittent connection to internet, I've had it since installing ubuntu
<Gr1nreaper> no, I'm pretty sure it's not.  I installed dmraid, and the drives disappeared altogether in ubuntu.
<fccf> aj_444: do you have sources selected in software sources
<peeps123> DasEi but I want to continue using it
<Slart> kraito: ok, go to Applications, Accessories and click on "text editor"
<aj_444> fccf: I have no clue.
<DasEi> peeps123:pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces     && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> p*
<peeps123> DasEi ok
<kraito> slart: im there
<Slart> kraito: then click "Open", select "File system" in the left pane.. then go to /var/log
<fccf> aj_444: Look in System>Administration>Software Sources ... it is the 5th checkbox
<ixian_> hello, does anyone know of a torrent client that has a "close app when downloads finish" option? utorrent on windows has this, but i cant find a native linux client that does it
<peeps123> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f58f11faf
<fccf> aj_444:  and you will have to reload the data from the repositories
<Slart> kraito: in the right pane you should now see a lot of files.. these are log files from various programs in ubuntu.. the file we're looking for is called Xorg.0.log, scroll down and find it.. select it and click "Open"
<aj_444> fccf: It isn't checked.
<eido> is this open? kernel/drivers/video/intelfb/intelfb.ko
<fccf> aj_444: it needs to be checked in order for you to get that file from the repository
<aj_444> fccf: mmk.
<kraito> slart: just opened it
<JockyWilson> Hi Opera 10 (4gb ram) viewing flash videos stutters/jerky any1 experience this?
<DasEi> kraito : got help already ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys! what is, according to ur personal experiences, the best .cue .bin .iso auto-virtually-mounter? something like alchool120% was on win?
<pingo-> hi, i need help. im using xubuntu 8.10 , my chassi fan stopped after i 'suspend' the system and turn it on again , what should i do ?
<kippster> Anyone here who can help with a wifi problem in Jaunty?
<kraito> DasEi: yeah but you could jump in if you want
<guntbert> !iso | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kippster> pingo-, did you open up the machine to make sure that it is not a wire problem?
<fccf> pingo-: have you rebooted?
<DasEi> kraito : which intel  again ?
<vge> hello, is there an option to change mousewheel scrollamount in ubuntu? (im running fluxbox atm)
<kraito> i have amd
<IpSe_DiXiT> guntbert: i no that command and i also no Gmount which is the frontend to that command, but it wont work with .cue and .bin images as well, and that is exactly what i asked for -_-
<pingo-> yes, but when i suspend , and start it again, the same problem occur
<kraito> DasEi: i have amd
<Slart> kraito: ok, this is a log file of what happened when you started ubuntu on your machine the last time.. there is a lot of information in this file.. everything starting with (II) is informational stuff.. (WW) is Warnings.. ie messages that something didn't go quite as expected.. then there's (EE) for when things fail..
<DasEi> kraito : you had probs with xorg in hardy , nor ?
<fccf> vge: you are using a window manager that isn't officially supported, and fluxbox is different from what (most) here would no
<bobbies> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but all I got was keyboard settings
<ixian_> hello, does anyone know of a torrent client that has a "close app when downloads finish" option? utorrent on windows has this, but i cant find a native linux client that does it
<_akahige_> I'm trying to download some juanty updates and I'm getting errors that seem to indicate "no space on device" is there a cache or something that I can look at clearing? (or anything else?)
<tyler_d1> ixian_: vuze?
<latexknight> i'm having a problem, in the middle of the day my ubuntu 8.10 just started saying permission denied on ALL commands, and then started saying access denied for root, and all other users when trying to access the server via ssh, this is all while a few other shells and vnc windows are open to that server, so I am logged into the server, but I lost all permissions somehow and all access, whats going on?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi guys! what is, according to ur personal experiences, the best .cue .bin .iso auto-virtually-mounter? something like alchool120% was on win?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: so what exactly is your question, then?
<guntbert> IpSe_DiXiT: sorry, I read .iso, but as far as I know .bin are essentially the same as iso (.cue is different though)
<vge> fccf: i'm just asking is there a tool to set the option that i asked from gnome?
<Slart> ixian_: azureus can probably do it (using plugins if not native).. or you can run utorrent using wine
<kraito> slart: so im looking for anything that went wrong with monitor correct ? or something else?
<peeps123> DasEi http://pastebin.com/f606260fe
<weechat_user> ixian_: tried transmission
<tyler_d1> _akahige_: from terminal have you done df -h... this would tell you what is full, then its just a matter of getting rid of files
<Slart> kraito: either the monitor or the graphics card.. both have to agree to get a good resolution
<peeps123> DasEi sorry was on the phone
<ixian_> weechat_user: i have transmission, i cant find the option for that
<eido> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh    what does phigh do, dont see it in the man pages
<guntbert> IpSe_DiXiT: have a look into cuetools
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: i need a tool that allows to have disc images that run directly on your hard drive, replacing physical discs and saving wear and tear on your CD-ROM drive, like Gmount does for .iso but also for .cue
<latexknight> how can I get locked out all of the sudden out of the box?
<_akahige_> tyler_d1: I haven't , but the report in conky looks like /usr is almost to its 4 Gb cap
<n8tuser> anyone got an IBM T42? how do you even get the wifi detected? its not showing up on lspci or dmesg
<guntbert> !info cuetools | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: cuetools (source: cuetools): tools for manipulating CUE/TOC files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Slart> kraito: one of the common problems is that the monitor isn't communicating properly what frequencies and such it can handle.. then X makes some very safe guesses.. then you get low resolutions like 640x400 or 800x600
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: why .cue?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: isnt ISO enough?
<helder> help
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: why do u care? :D
<tyler_d1> _akahige_: you then need to move some files from your /usr mount to somewhere else, or remove some of the files
<DasEi> peeps123: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces  , add two lines like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/285656/
<Slart> kraito: see if you can find out what horizontal and vertical frequencies it thinks your monitor can handle
<LuciusMare> hello,is there any app that would read the doc into the console?
<kippster> anyone here who can help with a wifi issue?
<guntbert> !attitude | IpSe_DiXiT
<ubottu> IpSe_DiXiT: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: prolly i have some .cue images that i need that tool for?
<peeps123> DasEi ok
<kraito> Slart: alright give me a minute to look at it? ill come back in a couple of minutes
<Slart> kraito: or you can copy paste that file to a pastebin and give us the url
<DasEi> Slart: displayconfig-gtk ?!
<n8tuser> kippster -> you have an IBM t42?
<eido> ahh nm high priority
<IpSe_DiXiT> guntbert: alright alright...
<tyler_d1> LuciusMare: need.more.info what do you mean by read onto console? like cat ? or echo?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: Convert the .cue images to ISO then
<Slart> DasEi: huh?
<eido> just tried grepping phigh
<LuciusMare> tyler_d1: ugly said,i want a cat for .doc files.I want to convert a lot of files this way.
<kippster> n8tuser, no, this machine is a no-name prototype loaned to me by a friend of mine who is camping this weekend.
<_akahige_> tyler_d1: are there particular file areas I should look at?
<DasEi> (Slart), kraito : sudo apt-het install dispalyconfig-gtk
<kraito> slart: were do i find that
<DasEi> get*
<Slart> DasEi: ahh.. I understand.. never tried that one
<Slart> !pastebin | kraito
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: too much stress, its many of em, i dont get it, on win there is this marvellous tool Alchool120% which allows u to do some magic with cd images, nothing like this on linux? what about daemontools?
<ubottu> kraito: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<n8tuser> kippster -> prototype board? like those single board puters?
<DasEi> Slart : great tool
<LuciusMare> i had the app once,it was called like...fakeword.or hateword
<helder> #list
<tyler_d1> _akahige_: from a terminal cd to that space, then just rm -rf (carefully) and free up space.
<DasEi> kraito : sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<kraito> slart: can you explain
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: I know Alcohol120%
<tyler_d1> LuciusMare: haven't tried it with doc... let me tias ... 2 secs
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: right
<Slart> kraito: try doing what DasEi said.. install displayconfig-gtk and see if it makes things better
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: I am afraid there is nothing like this and it is not that necesarry either
<_akahige_> tyler_d1: I was really hoping for more specifics than "just remove stuff, but be careful..."
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: alright so how do i do?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: you can use "bchunk" to convert .bin and .cue to ISO
<duffydack> IpSe_DiXiT, as far as I know, brasero handles cue files
<peeps123> DasEi auto lo
<peeps123> iface lo inet loopback
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: then it's easy to mount ISO
<DasEi> kraito : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_odd
<pingo-> now the fan wont come back
<IpSe_DiXiT> duffydack: brasero's buggy and i chose gnomebaker instead
<kraito> slart: i do that on the terminal right
<Slart> kraito: yes, in a terminal
<DasEi> kraito : sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Slart> kraito: if you want to point & click you can use synaptic.. the end result is the same though
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: something exists, its called Furius iso mounter, but it doesnt seem to handle cues
<ZykoticK9> IpSe_DiXiT, FYI depending on that the source media of your bin/cues are - directly converting them to ISO may lose parts of the cd!  Not everything can be converted to ISO I'm affraid.
<DasEi> kraito : also can copy n paste from messenger to trml (faster way)
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: it's not "furious" enough, perhaps
<IpSe_DiXiT> ZykoticK9: i no, thatz why i dont want to do so
<Johnathan> go ubuntu
<DasEi> peeps123: altered and saved interfaces ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: haha, was that sarcasm? -_-
<Slart> !info catdoc | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: catdoc (source: catdoc): MS-Word to TeX or plain text converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.2-1 (jaunty), package size 578 kB, installed size 2636 kB
<peeps123> DasEi yes
<DasEi> peeps123: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ( will have to reconnect irc after that)
<LuciusMare> ubottu: neat,thank you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neat,thank you
<tyler_d1> LuciusMare: hrmm... not finding much have you tried asking in #bash?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: but what is stopping you to convert .cue to .iso and live a a happy .cue-free life thereafter
<DasEi> !brain | LuciusMare
<ubottu> LuciusMare: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kraito> DasEi: it said command not found
<DasEi> kraito : which ?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: not all the .cue come out good if converted to .iso and lots of times they lose parts... got it?
<Mka> IpSe_DiXiT: mmm, I get you now.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Mka: kewl
<kraito> the first and third
<peeps123> DasEi ok
<kraito> DasEi: first and third
<tyler_d1> _akahige_: if you don't know what is on here... ie. you don't recognize any of the files, you should prolly investigate a few of the names... ie. if there is something hidden, or the permissions on it are limited, you may want to investigate further to see what it is. you "should" recognize some of the files...
<DasEi> kraito : sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk  ?
<kraito> DasEi: the other said "missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'"
<Maxwell__2> Whenever I try to fsck, it says that my superblock cannot be read. I just replaced my hard drive and it still says this.
<Maxwell__2> Any ideas?
<DasEi> kraito : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_odd
<tyler_d1> kraito: you may wnat to try your question in #compiz
<DasEi> ?
<Mka> Maxwell__2: did you use "sudo" in front?
<DasEi> kraito: did the gtk install ?
<kraito> DasEi: it gave me this "Reading package lists... Done
<kraito> Building dependency tree
<kraito> Reading state information... Done
<kraito> Package displayconfig-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kraito> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kraito> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> kraito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> kraito : sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<darlek> audio works fine, microphone not at all.  external mic, no internal one.  Trying help docs but audio works just not recording
<DasEi> kraito :pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> p*
<Prohibited> what boot option do I choose in order to get my computer to boot from a flash drive?
<kraito> DasEi: first = sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kippster> n8tuser, not sure.  I am a simple end user.  It is a notebook.
<DasEi> kraito: you missed the end of the line :
<DasEi> kraito : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg_odd
<fccf> Prohibited: it is different on different computers ... depends on the bios .. and some won't do it
<DasEi> !usb | Prohibited
<ubottu> Prohibited: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n8tuser> kippster -> well you may have to download the drivers for it, you have to google for which driver is needed
<darlek> Need help with using microphone in Ubuntu
<Gr1nreaper> anybody interested in helping me setup my raid?
<darlek> !raid
<tyler_d1> Gr1nreaper: finally got mine set up... sw or hw?
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kraito> DasEi: i have to install it first
<georgij> Hello, I am experience problems in ubuntu. I get like a black screen ( screensaver blackscreen almost I dont know if its the screensaver which causes it ) The screen becomes black after 2 seconds
<peeps123> DasEi seems to be working better now
<georgij> and then
<Gr1nreaper> sw tyler
<georgij> I move the mouse
<kippster> n8tuser, It was working previously.  It just spontaneously stopped seeing wifi
<georgij> and it comes back
<Gr1nreaper> but it's fine except after I installed my nvidia graphics driver...
<DasEi> kraito : just copy the lines I give you from messenger to trml (mark, then middle-mouse)
<iDanny> Hey does any1 use bitlebee?
<eido> Justicepsion: reinstalled same prob, can you take a look at my xorg real quick it is very short
<eido> Justicepsion: http://pastebin.com/m2d43bd65
<fccf> georgij: that may be the default screensaver or system power managment doing that
<darlek> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<georgij> fccf, but its a new installed Ubuntu how can this happend?
<DasEi> peeps123: good to hear, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<peeps123> DasEi cool
<kraito> DasEi: it said pastie can't authenticated, is that normal
<georgij> Its not a laptop
<georgij> .....
<darlek> Audio is fine, microphone is not, tried the docs but it's for audio not microphone.  Any ideas?
<kraito> DasEi: but it also asked if i want to still install
<fccf> georgij: I don't know why they set it that way... check for yourself .. System>preferences>screensaver
<DasEi> kraito : no and yes and I'm on it, just go on
<DasEi> peeps123: further hits : http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-9.04
<peeps123> DasEi thank you for all your attention your a God in ubuntu
<kraito> DasEi: alright i think installed it. it is done
<guntbert> !anyone | iDanny
<ubottu> iDanny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DasEi> peeps123: nah , advanced user sometimes reading a bit, nah
<DasEi> kraito : pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chiques> Anyone else experience problems with Opera browser and facebook?
<DasEi> kraito : give url here
<Guest79376> » DasEi » òû ïèäàð
<fccf> chiques: linux and facebook in general, it works but wonky
<DasEi> Guest79376:I'm here
<peeps123> DasEi thats your interpretation.....mines is different.....lol
<chiques> fccf, Is that because of all the crap that would normally install itself in Windows can't in Linux?
<DasEi> peeps123: I can still remember coming here first time -- lool
<Guest79376> » DasEi » you are an ass
<kraito> DasEi: i copyed the line what know
<Guest79376> =)))
<DasEi> kraito : give url here (returned from pastebinit)
<peeps123> DasEi hope you will rmember me too.....lol
<darlek> can anyone troubleshoot microphone in Ubuntu?
<fccf> chiques: we like cross-platform accessibility... we don't always get it (due to lazy programmers)
<chiques> fccf, I see
<soundray> Guest79376: hey, it's spelled ACE
<Prohibited> If I mounted a ISO, could I use ctrl alt f1 and then install it?
<peeps123> DasEi so I'm going to study ubuntu learn everything I can
<kraito> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f18c61af2
<peeps123> DasEi thank you again
<Guest79376> » soundray » ýòî ÷àò êàêîé ñòðàíû?
<Guest79376> » soundray » this ÷àò what country?
<Prohibited> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<chiques> fccf, IE is the only browser that works for me when applying to US Navy jobs, those programmers suck
<DasEi> peeps123: np :)
<Mka> Prohibited: what do you want to do?
<peeps123> away to play.....lol
<fccf> Prohibited: I know for a fact that 99.997% of the US Navy uses windows, why would they even test on linux
<DasEi> kraito: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OzFalcon> how do i speed up gnome file access?
<DasEi> kraito: call http://pastebin.com/f18c61af2 in your browser
<fccf> Prohibited: <+=+> chiques
<kiaas> I do believe I require a hard restart on my main box. I can't get to a virtual terminal, I can't SSH in, and the GUI is locked up solid :o
<kraito> DasEi: alright
<chiques> fccf, Doesn't sound too secure to me
<OzFalcon> how do I speed up gnome file access for large amounts of files in a folder?
<DasEi> kraito: line 45 , 46 the partners repos
<fccf> chiques: not if they arn't connected to the "public" network ... which in most cases they arn't
<soundray> kiaas: hold down Alt and PrintScreen and type R E I S U B to reboot safely
<DasEi> kraito: delete the "#" in front of that lines
<chiques> fccf, I see
<kraito> DasEi: can you explain a little more
<mac9416> Hello. Is it dangerous to remove language-support-en? Thanks.
<DasEi> !repos | kraito
<ubottu> kraito: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fccf> mac9416:  that is your locale .. see !locale
<fccf> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<DasEi> kraito: in that file is configured where ubuntu looks for software
<mac9416> fccf, very well. If I remove it, will I be sorry when I reboot?
<DasEi> kraito : SAVE the file, close it
<niko_> .
<kraito> DasEi: so you want me to delete all the # and then save it?
<guntbert> mac9416: why do you want to remove it?
<DasEi> kraito : a "#" in front of mens comment , not all , but (paste) line 45,46
<DasEi> means*
<Guest71542> kto to jest Jasper nie szłyszałem o nim
<dreamvirus> Hello!
<mac9416> guntbert, because it depends on Openoffice, which I want to remove.
<cfb> Hello All
<Prohibited> What command would i have to run in the terminal to install karmic from cd (in ctrl alt f1)
<riegersn> is it possible to downgrade to 8.10 from 9.10 beta without formatting the drive?
<DasEi> kraito : the two lines saying parners repos
<dreamvirus> Can anyone help with installation of Boinc 6.6.40?
<Slart> !downgrade | riegersn
<ubottu> riegersn: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<soundray> Prohibited: you need to boot from an install medium. Please ask karmic questions in #ubuntu+1
<kraito> DasEi: alright so what exactly do you want me to do
<riegersn> Slart, im on a production intel laptop with 9.10 - intel graphics drivers aren't working.
<PleXuS> could this bug let hang my ubuntu server? -- > http://pastebin.com/d6924717b
<kiaas> Putting an alpha/beta on a production machine is just silly
<guntbert> mac9416: language-support-en is just a meta-package - that means it brings no functionality by itself
<cfb> Is there anybody who achieved wireless static ip configuration on dhcp enabled network with Network Manager Applet (nm-applet) ?
<Slart> riegersn: then I would suggest a reinstall
<DasEi> kraito : make it look like this and save it http://paste.ubuntu.com/285669/
<dreamvirus> Hello! I am new to ubuntu,,,& want to install Boinc 6.6.40 from .sh...Can anyone help me with that?
<riegersn> Slart, 9.04 has issues with intel laptops as well, very very slow. would you suggest 8.10?
<kraito> DasEi: both lines
<bobbies> I'm having problems getting graphics better than 800x600. I've pasted my /var/log/Xorg.0.log here http://pastebin.com/m2beff2ee. Anyone have any ideas
<Slart> riegersn: well.. if neither 9.04 or 9.10 works for you then yes, I would recommend 8.10
<trijntje> dreamvirus, why dont you use BOINC from the repository?
<DasEi> kraito : yes, delete the #` s
<dreamvirus> Because it's 6.2.18 way outdates
<DasEi> kraito: save the file, close it
<kiaas> What fun, I had lots of large images I was considering for new backgrounds up(16MB files..) And now I got to re-load all those pages or lose everything else I had up when the system froze Dx
<Mka> dreamvirus: you have source code with you?
<kraito> DasEi: on the whole document or just the two lines
<mac9416> guntbert, thanks much.
<grandrew> hi all! is it possible to disable usb 2.0 support for selected devices only?
<Kenji> ubuntu is shit
<DasEi> kraito: back in trml : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> kraito: look at the pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/285669/
<guntbert> mac9416: np, try /msg ubottu info language-support-en for yourself
<Mka> !language| Kenji
<ubottu> Kenji: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DasEi> Mka: is out already
<soundray> Mka: too late -- he ducked all responses
<kraito> DasEi: i got this E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu.com/285669/' is not known on line 45 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dreamvirus> So Any Boinc Users out here?
<DasEi> kraito: invalid past-url
<kraito> DasEi: what do you mean
<fccf> mac9416: if you have followed the instructions there you should be ok
<Mka> dreamvirus: are you getting any errors when you try to install?
<eido> can someone please look at this xorg this looks incorrect no?  http://pastebin.com/m2d43bd65
<sxx> hello, could you update to the ubuntu beta version 9.10 and when it offical release would it just download any files that has changed please
<eido> there seems to be no details, is the detail now saved somewhere other than Xorg?
<scunizi> eido: looks pretty normal these days.
<soundray> sxx: yes. Any further beta questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<DasEi> kraito: it's alright,  changed sources and did the update ?
<mac9416> fccf, guntbert, thanks, that got it :-)
<scunizi> eido: randr and xrandr take care of video setup now.. it can be overridden.. are you having issues?
<fccf> eido: in the Device section add Driver "intel" under Configured Video Device
<kiaas> Also, is it a normal bug for Ubuntu 9.04+ fglrx(ATI card driver) +wine to make Xorg eat 90-100% of a CPU core and slow down to a crawl at random?
<sxx> soundray: im very sorry chap thank you i will update to it now thank you once again
<soundray> sxx :)
<PCTeacher012> Holy cow!! Google chrome for ubuntu?
<kraito> DasEi: what do you want me to do next
<DasEi> EIDO : since intrepid the xorg is empty by default though still usuable/fillable
<eido> scunizi: http://pastebin.com/m7453f18e
<sxx> kiaas: do what i did yesterday install the driver from ati site it`s newer than the ubuntu one unistall ubuntu one it solved my cpu problems too i kept freezing
<w0ls0n_> kraito: If your screen resolution doesn't go very high, ubuntu probl can't see your video card. You're going to have to google around and see if you can find a fix
<DasEi> kraito: sudo apt-get install diplayconfig-gtk
<DasEi> PCTeacher012: possible, yes
<boscop> cute kitteh: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAKroNeQhf0
<scunizi> eido: fccf:has the right idea.. intel video isn't my forte though
<PCTeacher012> DasEi: I found it on GTK-apps.org (sumthin like that lol)
<skand> hi im new on ubuntu
<skand> anyone knows a good mirc script exept xchat
<skand> ?!
<DasEi> kraito: sudo  displayconfig-gtk  (s missing in above cmd, typo)
<lolb0t> okay
<scunizi> skand: script? or client?  irssi
<lolb0t> I need to force my resolution higher
<lolb0t> ne1 know how?
<PCTeacher012> skand: Welcome to Ubuntu! :D And yes, i do
<w0ls0n_> dksnd: irssi
<PCTeacher012> Open terminal skand
<odonata> what would be required to forward one port from the public ip of the VPNserver to local ip of the VPN subnet?
<w0ls0n_> skand irssi that is
<DasEi> kraito: up and running ?
<skand> ok
<PCTeacher012> Yes, i am telling him how to install it w0ls0n_
<skand> thnx
<skand> :)
<PCTeacher012> skand: type sudo apt-get install irssi
<spaceBARbarian> is there any way to make rsync run whenever my local directory is changed (file saves etc) ?
<scunizi> eido: if this is a fresh install you might consider in terminal.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. that should fully update your system..
<w0ls0n_> :-)
<PCTeacher012> skand: And click enter
<lolb0t> My current resolution is 800x600, and I want to force it higher because I dont like low resolutions.
<skand> i have ircii on synaptic. is this it?
<w0ls0n_> screen and irssi = win
<lolb0t> oh, and sysinfo
<PCTeacher012> lolb0t: Have you tried installing propritory driverS?
<lolb0t> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 796MHz] mem[Physical: 308.0MB, 38.6% free] disk[Total: 17.5GB, 80.0% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x] sound[ES1938 - ESS ES1938 (Solo-1)]
<DasEi> !resolution | lolb0t
<ubottu> lolb0t: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<kraito> DasEi: it said display not found
<PCTeacher012> skand: No. Use Terminal so you get the correct package and what i said to type
<eido> scunizi: i cannot boot the install do i need to do chroot on liveUSB?
<kraito> DasEi: i mean command not found
<skand> ok i try
<PCTeacher012> skand: Thank you, let me know what happens
<armstrung> Hello! On my laptop my screen and desktop often freezes and I cant click on anything ! anyone?
<DasEi> kraito: sudo apt-get install displayconfig-gtk
<PCTeacher012> *tears up* Google chome. Yaay! :D
<Siegfried> any good tool to share my wireless connection over wireless? network-manager isn't doing the trick
<lolb0t> no, I haven't gotten proprietary drivers
<kraito> DasEi: thanks for the help but i got to go to sleep it's late over here ill be here tomorrow if you want to help again. later
<trijntje> !icwl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icwl
<scunizi> eido: the command I gave should look on the internet for all the updates.. if it's looking for the install cd then you need to eliminate the cd as an option in synaptic package manager or just remove it from the drive.
<DasEi> kraito: alright
<PCTeacher012> lolb0t: Then try to find em, see if it works
<Jkessler> i'm trying to install Java 6 SDK, do i need to remove Java JRE?
<armstrung> Hello! On my laptop my screen and desktop often freezes and I cant click on anything ! anyone?
<DasEi> !ics | Siegfried
<ubottu> Siegfried: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Maxwell__2> Whenever I try to fsck hda, I get told that there is "No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda", and then it goes on about how the superblock could not be read. How do I fix this?
<eido> scunizi: what i meant was i am working currently off a live USB as i cannot boot into the install on hda.  can i chroot onto hda and run that update
<darlek_> !mic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic
<PCTeacher012> skand: How did it work out for ya?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: you do this from a live cd..
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: I am doing that.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: you make sure drive isn't mounted ...
<Maxwell__2> one sec...
<scunizi> eido: well. your current resolution is probably because you're running off the usb.. what's preventing you from booting normally?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: you run e2fsck on partitons, not the whole drive like..
<Maxwell__2> DasEi, PM?
<DasEi> why ? no
<Maxwell__2> Argh, I just don't like all the other crap I must look at.
<Maxwell__2> Okay....
<Maxwell__2> I did sudo umount -a
<eido> scunizi: http://pastebin.com/m2d43bd65
<Maxwell__2> And it told me that all the devices were busy.
<armstrung> Hello! On my laptop my screen and desktop often freezes and I cant click on anything ! anyone?
<eido> cannot ctrl alt F keys system halts
<Fishie> !gmpc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmpc
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: sudo e2fsck -p /dev/sda5  , or whatever is your partiton ( sudo fdisk -l to list)
<Fishie> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<soundray> armstrung: does this happen randomly?
<Maxwell__2> Mmmk, it says it's clean.
<armstrung> soundray: it happens almost all the time
<armstrung> soundray: and then suddenly it works again
<scunizi> eido: so I saw the fstab before.. that's not preventing you from booting.. as for ctrl alt F1-6 is that after you boot into the normal install?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: type mount to see if the hd is mounted or not
<Siegfried> DasEi, yes but what about using the same interface, do i have to bridge the wireless connection?
<guntbert> Maxwell__2: fsck is for file systems, so you want fsck /dev/hda1 or so...
<soundray> armstrung: does it freeze when you leave it alone?
<PCTeacher012> skand: Okay, so now. In terminal, type irssi
<PCTeacher012> skand: and hit enter
<Maxwell__2> And it says that no such file or directory exists.
<soundray> armstrung: oh, so it comes back to life
<Maxwell__2> And then tells me that the superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 fs.
<skand> :d
<DasEi> Siegfried: I never tried that on wireless, for nics either need a switch or better two cards, just from the dark I think you need a second nick, too
<armstrung> soundray: when I boot and start lets say firefox it works for a while and then freezes
<Maxwell__2> THAT is the problem that keeps happening.
<PCTeacher012> skand: Okay, now. In it type the following: /NETWORK add irc.ubuntu.com
<skand_> its ok lol
<armstrung> soundray: and then I cant even click on Applictions, system, Places
<soundray> armstrung: does the keyboard still work?
<PCTeacher012> skand: It will inform you it was added, then type /CONNECT irc.ubuntu.com. Then after it loads, type /join #ubuntu
<eido> scunizi: after choosing my ubuntu partition I get  dumped to a command line that flickers back and forth to a black screen then finally dumps that error in a gui window and the system at that point halts
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: you got the right identifier ? /dev/sdXX ?
<skand_> thx PCTeacher012
<Maxwell__2> Yes.
<Maxwell__2> I did /dev/sda1
<PCTeacher012> skand: No problem, what were you using before irssi?
<armstrung> soundray: yes for the most part
<Prohibited> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<eido> scunizi: i cannot do anythinng at that point
<soundray> armstrung: how long before it responds to clicks again?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: sudo fdisk -l reports it's the right one ?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Yes, it reports that it does indeed exist there.
<scunizi> eido: k.. when booting you should be getting the grub menu.. if you can see that the second menu line is "rescue" mode or some such.. that's where you need to go.  you'll have options to fix the video or drop to the terminal.
<mgv2> is im dissconnected from an irc network - how do i join again?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: And that it is the boot drive.
<armstrung> soundray: it depends sometimes I have to switch workspaces and do a few tricks
<soundray> armstrung: is this an MSI laptop by any chance?
<skand> PCTeacher012,  but i prefer xchat
<armstrung> soundray: nope this is a toshiba
<eido> scunizi: i am running lilo
<skand> i dont have the sames possibilities with terminal
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: ??
<scunizi> eido: I've no experience with that  someone else may have to guide you there.
<Vinconzo_> hi
<Vinconzo_> my logitech QuickCam won't work in Ubuntu
<armstrung> soundray: someone told me that they had similar problems and they said that it was somekind of graphics issue
<eido> scunizi: ill try again it should be ctrl Enter of boot option for lilo
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: if you are sure it's the right parti,  have to try an alternate superblock
<Vinconzo_> i don't know the exact model
<scunizi> eido: good luck
<PCTeacher012> Wow, google chrome is the fastest browser on ubuntu O_O :3
<soundray> armstrung: it could be a resource conflict. Graphics is also possible. What graphics chipset does it have?
<kantor> hi
<Maxwell__2> And how does one do that again?
<guntbert> !ot | PCTeacher012
<ubottu> PCTeacher012: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maxwell__2> One throws in a b or something to the fsck2 thinger?
<armstrung> soundray: the graphics card is ATI Radeon 9000
<olvap> how do i change chanel?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: no, there should be a suggestion in the output of 22fsck
<DasEi> e2f...
<Maxwell__2> Oh yeah. there.
<olvap> # join rubyonrails
<Vinconzo_> but the problem is: syslog knows its plugged in and says it puts it at /dev/video0, but /dev/video0 doesnt exist when i 'ls /dev/'. also, it is not listed by lsusb
<Maxwell__2> Doing it...
<soundray> armstrung: are you using the standard or proprietary driver?
<olvap> # /join rubyonrails
<lstarnes> olvap: you don't change channels.  You join more channels and part others
<arleslie> olvap, do /join #ROOM
<lstarnes> olvap: /join #rubyonrails
<lstarnes> olvap: it's more like a chat room than a tv channel
<olvap> thanks
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: It once again tells me that no such file or directory was found, and the same superblock error bullshit.
<olvap> yes, i know, thns
<Pici> !language | Maxwell__2
<ubottu> Maxwell__2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kantor> is there a bad sector scanning, hard drive surface scanning and error reporting software for linux ?  (but not like fsck . . .)
<DasEi> kantor : smartmontools
<nudeelephants> help me with this and I may just worship you for the rest of my life: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8052898
<DasEi> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: done.
<armstrung> soundray: that's the issue I remember that I installed a proprietary graphics driver for the ATI 9000 but when I go to Hardware Drivers it says No Proprietary drivers are in use
<DasEi> kantor : uups, wrong trigger
<soundray> armstrung: maybe you bypassed the Ubuntu mechanism for proprietary drivers when you installed it
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<PCTeacher012> How come i cant install the kubuntu-desktop package? It keeps giving me dependencies that are needed forever
<armstrung> soundray: sry i dont understand what u meen :P
<Maxwell__2> http://pastebin.com/f5fd5e945
<scunizi> PCTeacher012: kubuntu-desktop will pull in tons of dependancies
<mr_boo> is there a reasonable way to organize the grub bootloader?
<DasEi> !who | Maxwell__2
<ubottu> Maxwell__2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<PCTeacher012> scunizi: Well, i finally got to the last dependency, it said i have it, but it is depended and will not be used?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi, it's easier to just PM people if one is THAT concerned.
<Maxwell__2> Dasei: still though, was it all readable etc?
<scunizi> PCTeacher012: do an update .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mneptok> nudeelephants: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep mixx
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: yes, no pm cuts you off from others help
<nudeelephants> sorry, mneptok....whaaat??
<soundray> armstrung: when you installed the driver, did you go through the System-Administration-Hardware Drivers dialog?
<Maxwell__2> .....
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: k, /boot on a single drive, intersting, got another suggestion for superblock ?
<mneptok> nudeelephants: run that command. what does it say?
<nudeelephants> oh
<lolb0t> PCTeacher012, the graphics card drivers are only capable of 800x600, however, when I used slax, I learned that it can force the drivers to 1024x768, which worked good and looked good. I'm now trying to find out how to do that on xubuntu
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: What do you mean?
<nudeelephants> nothing, mneptok
<armstrung> soundray: atleast I think so :p
<mneptok> nudeelephants: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<armstrung> soundray: I don't have this problem on my other computers
<kantor> DasEi, no problem
<armstrung> soundray: but then again they dont have the same graphics card
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:the first e2fsck gave you a number  for an alternate superblock, that was ?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: 8193
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo e2fsck -b     8139       /dev/sda1
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:throwing a new number ?
<etyrnal> would someone be willing to help me with grub for a moment?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: No, same old 8193
<nlogax> hello! i just installed the 9.10 beta on my imac. most things seem to be working. sound, however, always comes from the crappy internal speakers, even when something else is plugged into the output jack. has anyone had this problem?
<Slart> !karmic | nlogax
<ubottu> nlogax: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nudeelephants> mneptok: still broken, it is
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo hdparm -z && sudo e2fsck -p          /dev/sda1
<htorres11393> what partition does a usb drive need to have in order to make a boot disk out of it?
<mneptok> nudeelephants: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<soundray> armstrung: it would be strange for it to say 'no proprietary drivers...' if you installed them through that mechanism
<nlogax> dunno if it's a beta issue or not, since i (foolishly?) installed the beta as my first attempt
<soundray> armstrung: anyway, here's a suggestion in case it's a resource conflict:
<nudeelephants> mneptok: I've done all that before...without success
<DasEi> htorres11393: similar to a hd install, least swap and /
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Yes? And...?
<DasEi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dub54> hi
<mneptok> nudeelephants: df -h
<htorres11393> okay but like i'm trying to make my ipod nano which i don't use anymore a boot disk
<mneptok> nudeelephants: how much free space do you have?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:same effect  ?
<htorres11393> i try to reformat it and nothing happens
<htorres11393> it still has all the music on it
<dub54> i'm trying to install a vnc server onto ubuntu, i've tried following a guide i found online but when i try to run sudo gedit /etc/xinetd.d/Xvnc it says cannot open display. any ideas?
<Maxwell__2> I just got a big list of potential modifiers/commands/etc.
<soundray> armstrung: boot into the BIOS setup and disable all onboard devices that you don't critically need for booting. See if you still get that behaviour.
<nudeelephants> mneptok: over 6gb
<armstrung> soundray: yes i think so because I also installed the driver for my Wifi
<mneptok> nudeelephants: k
<mr_boo> is there a smart way to organize the grub boot menu?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: I think you may have messed up on the format, so it is displaying the correct format.
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Re-type that for me please.
<armstrung> soundray: ok thx I will try that tomorrow
<kerel> mr_boo: edit menu.lst
<soundray> armstrung: if you don't, re-enable the devices one-by-one until the fault reappears. By that time, hopefully you'll have a workaround.
<mr_boo> kerel: thanks
<nudeelephants> mneptok: am I ****ed?
<mneptok> nudeelephants: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<armstrung> soundray: yeah thx
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:  ? i don't understand ..
<nudeelephants> mneptok: no output. I don't know if there was supposed to be?
<lolb0t> os[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[1 x Pentium III (Coppermine) (GenuineIntel) @ 796MHz] mem[Physical: 308.0MB, 39.1% free] disk[Total: 17.5GB, 80.0% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x] sound[ES1938 - ESS ES1938 (Solo-1)]
<mneptok> nudeelephants: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo hdparm -z /dev/sda  && sudo e2fsck -p  /dev/sda1   , right , missed a part
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Right, thought so, thank you.
<reaxor> Hi I have a question bout switching video cards from a geforce mx to a geforce fx, can I just swap them out and it'll autodetect(ubuntu 9.04)
<sebsebseb> !language |  nudeelephants
<ubottu> nudeelephants: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<vge> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<nudeelephants> mneptok: still no luck. it keeps telling me about "Segmentation faultsts...0%"
<ericdb> Why is bold text in firefox SO BOLD, and how can I fix it?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Same response, same suggested block number.
<DasEi> reaxor: not auto, but can go via vesa to synaptic and install then
<ubuntu> how do i reinsatll a loader for ubuntu
<nudeelephants> oi, bug off sebsebseb. I didn't even curse
<mneptok> nudeelephants: you might want to boot to live media and run an fsck on your root partition
<FFEMTcJ> I've been a user of AWN, however I am about to setup ubuntu on a new machine.. I'm just curious if there is a decient reason for me to switch to gnome do
<sebsebseb> !grub |  ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nudeelephants> mneptok: what does that mean? lol
<scunizi> reaxor: before swapping unactivate the old cards nvidia drivers if you're using them.. after installing the new card sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then look in System>Admin>hardware drivers for a newer driver.
<sebsebseb> nudeelephants: stars still count
<ubuntu> nice 1 x
<nudeelephants> sebsebseb: fuck off
<mneptok> sebsebseb: it's OK.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo e2fsck -b     8139       /dev/sda1
<soundray> ericdb: probably by installing msttcorefonts, unless you already have them
<mneptok> nudeelephants: that is NOT OK
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: I already did that, but shall do it again....
<Maxwell__2> Oh, shit.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:try
<htorres11393> DasEi check the pm i sent you
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: It says it's mounted.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:oo
<nudeelephants> oh my my, I have said a word. notify congress
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: and asks if I really want to continue.
<reaxor> ok thanks.
<mneptok> !language > Maxwell__2
<ubottu> Maxwell__2, please see my private message
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: should I continue?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:  NO!
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: OKAY!
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:  sudo umount -a
<mneptok> nudeelephants: there are language policies for this channel. ignore them at your peril.
<ericdb> Thanks soundray, I'll give it a shot.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo e2fsck -b     8139       /dev/sda1
<nudeelephants> mneptok: at my peril? seriously?
<perlsyntax> How do i update my gcc 4.4.3 to the new one?
<digitaloktay> hi people
<dub54> Can anyone link me to a tutorial that will assist me installing a VNC server/
<perlsyntax> hi
<mneptok> nudeelephants: seriously. keep swearing and you will be banned.
<surfzoid> :v mono
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:if we go further, we risk damage
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Exact same response as always.
<htorres11393> isn't that the new one perlsyntax?
<perlsyntax> i not sure
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: any recent powercuts ? old drive ?
<htorres11393> check
<fritzophrenic> installation question: I have 2 partitions already set up on an otherwise empty hard drive, I am having trouble with my Windows install so I'm installing Ubuntu first, but I don't see an option in the installer to use the existing partitions
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Well nothing is working and nothing is of value on this computer any more excepting the hardware.
<nudeelephants> mneptok: I've sworn once. ONCE.
<fritzophrenic> how do I select the partition for it to use?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: I thought it could have been the HD, so I replaced the master with a different one.
<Tare1off> when i installed ubuntu did i wipe out windows-or how can i make sure it is coompletely gone?
<htorres11393> because they have nothing in them
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: you want to make sure Windows is gone?
<mneptok> nudeelephants: which is why you are not banned already. i suggest not trying Strike 2
<ericdb> soundray: That did it, thanks again!
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: oh yes definitely
<htorres11393> fritzophrenic if you have nothing on the hard drive then just repartition it
<perlsyntax> gcc 4.3.4 is the new one on gcc htorres11393
<chai> how come itunes wont work in wine?
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: and no crazy powercuts of which I am aware.
<chai> quicktime will install
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: when you installed Ubuntu did it tell it to use the whole hard disk, or how did you install?
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: did you tell it above
<fritzophrenic> sure, but I read all kinds of warnings that Windows won't operate unless it created the partition itself
<Slart> chai: you'll have to ask the wine people that.. have you checked the application database?
<fritzophrenic> in the Ubuntu guides online
<Slart> !appdb | chai
<ubottu> chai: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<soundray> ericdb :)
<perlsyntax> is there  gc PPA out
<chai> slart: thanks i will check
<bitplane> Hi, I'm looking for qemu openbios packages, how would I go about finding/installing them? I tried "apt-cache search openbios" and there's nothing there
<perlsyntax> gcc
<chai> ubottu: thank you too
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you too
<digitaloktay> hat karmic x-server 1.7.0 ??
<digitaloktay> has*
<htorres11393> but windows doesn't like sharing
<sebsebseb> !thanks | chai
<ubottu> chai: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<htorres11393> you have to install it first fritzophrenic
<Slart> !karmic | digitaloktay
<ubottu> digitaloktay: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: nebie not sure had someone on here help me but didnt really know what was gooing on ,,,asked them to help kill windows hope it happened that way...how do i amke sure of it
<scoro> Hei Guys,
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to update my gcc on ubuntu 9.04
<scoro> Could You Help Me._
<BronzeAu1> Twice - I checked
<chai> what? i didnt know ubottu was a bot. my bad
<Maxwell__2> DasEi:????
<Slart> perlsyntax: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should update to what's in the repos
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: places  > computer  and then can you get into a Windows partition?
<perlsyntax> thanks
<scoro> i just installed ubuntu, and i dont know how to use it.!
<sebsebseb> chai: np
<Slart> perlsyntax: if you need anything newer you'll have to get it installed yourself
<sebsebseb> scoro: oh one of those ok
<DigitalKiwi> htorres11393: please don't spread misinformation, you do not have to install windows first, you just have to reinstall grub if you happen to install it not first
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: you mean type in the word; places in my line command (dork here)
<sebsebseb> scoro: Why did you install Ubuntu and what do you want to use it for?
<fritzophrenic> well, I suppose it's a fresh hard drive, I can't imagine I'll lose THAT much data if I end up needing to start all over when I go to install Windows
<DigitalKiwi> it is admittedly easier to install it first, but just barely
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: well, we can try more as it's broken now anyway, little risk to worse thing is there, though
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: no  not command line graphicalley
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: the top panel, and then places and then computer
<htorres11393> it's easier if you install windows first
<gregsp___> hi guys have intrepid server installed - how do i upgrade it to karmic from the command line
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, any way i can use land based phone lines with ubuntu?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:  sudo umount -a
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: So long as it isn't going to fuck my hardware.
<BronzeAu1> Morning all. How is every one?:-D
<gregsp___> is it just a case of sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<mo0nykit> Hi guys! I'd like to learn about the inner workings of the X Server. I've tried looking around X.org, but I couldn't find any comprehensive tutorial or documentation. What could be a good place to start?
<Slart> !upgrade  | gregsp___
<ubottu> gregsp___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: done.
<scoro> Because, I Didnt Have Any Other Windows and my xp crashed
<sebsebseb> gregsp___: you would have to upgrade through 9.10, also  8.04 is recommended for proper servers since it's the LTS
<mneptok> Maxwell__2: do i really need to remind you about !language again?
<scunizi> gregsp___: wait until karmic is out of beta and it'll be easier
<DigitalKiwi> not worth doing a complete reinstall just to avoid having to install grub again imo
<sebsebseb> !language |  Maxwell__2
<ubottu> Maxwell__2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> gregsp___: nope.. dist-upgrade doesn't change intrepid to karmic
<Prohibited> !language | Maxwell__2
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: ok once in "computer" then what
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo e2fsck -b    98304  /dev/sda1
<Maxwell__2> lmao
<gregsp___> whats the command i bang in then to upgrade to karmic?
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: well  for hard disks or file systems what does it say
<nerdy_kid> any way to use land based phone lines with linux?
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: at wok now not on that puter
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: doing it, but it warned that /dev/sda1 was not cleanly unmounted.
<Slart> gregsp___: read the link ubottu sent you
<scoro> i've insatlled ubuntu5.10
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:stop it then
<soundray> nerdy_kid: sure. You need a modem.
<pgaz> hello
<scoro> and thats old
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: oh ok, and there are also some other ways to find out if you still got a Windows partition
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: I don't know how?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda1 | pastebinit
<DigitalKiwi> scoro: lawl, why would you do this?
<soundray> !modem | nerdy_kid
<ubottu> nerdy_kid: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: but once was in there messin around and saw a screen that showed 2 windows computers and my wifes mac on it??? and i did nothing like that???
<Prohibited> What is a Partitioner that I can download and just use to resize my external hard drive without having to burn it to disk? Excluding GParted.
<DasEi> Maxwell__2:sudo umount -f /dev/sda1
<nerdy_kid> soundray thanks, i have a standered laptop so i think it has a modem, what software do i need?
<gregsp___> yeah sudo do-release-upgrade says that there no newer versions?
<arleslie> can someone tell me a good domain controller for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: maybe Samba got set up
<chris_> what is the best solution to flash on ubuntu x64? should i use adobe with the wrapper thing or is any of the open source options better?
<scoro> hei, can someone help me.?
<htorres11393> Prohibited why would you wana do that?
<gregsp___> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sebsebseb> !samba |  Tare1off
<ubottu> Tare1off: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<htorres11393> scoro what's your problem?
<Slart> chris_: use the native 64bit adobe version
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: it said that /dev/hda1 was not found.
<DasEi> !ask | scoro
<ubottu> scoro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mneptok> chris_: there is an official x86_64 Flash for Linux from Adobe
<sebsebseb> scoro: ok don't do 5.10
<Maxwell__2> DasEi: Any way that you can SSH into me?
<Prohibited> htorres11393: 500GB external hard drive, 250GB offiles on it at the moment and i wanna make a ext3 partition from it (atm it is 500GB NTFS)
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: how does saba get installed when i didnt do it?
<gregsp___> no wait sorry i'm on jaunty already not intrepid
<DigitalKiwi> I think I have a box of about 20 5.10 disks
<chris_> what is the easiest way to get it? it is not in the package manager is it?
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: samba i meant
<soundray> nerdy_kid: many laptop "modems" aren't proper modems, in that they load the modulation/demodulation work off onto the CPU. They are also often proprietary.
<gregsp___> got the names confuse me! bring back edgy! lol
<scoro> How can i update my ubuntu.?
<DasEi> Maxwell__2: alright, pm me then
<DigitalKiwi> yup =D
<HawaiianEskimo> quick q: how would one install a live linux distro on a thumbdrive?
<Slart> !usb | HawaiianEskimo
<ubottu> HawaiianEskimo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DasEi> scoro : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: I thought you said that someone e lse helped you set up your computer
<Prohibited> scoro: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<soundray> nerdy_kid: you can try System-Administration-Hardware Drivers to see if Ubuntu offers a driver by default.
<htorres11393> Prohibited: Do a backup of the info on it first then repartition and put the stuff back on
<dub54> Can someone link me to a VNC server installation tutorial?
<Slart> HawaiianEskimo: I think the "persistent live usb install" is what you want
<soundray> nerdy_kid: does your laptop have an RJ-11 socket?
<sebsebseb> !vnc > dub54
<ubottu> dub54, please see my private message
<Prohibited> htorrest11393: lol where am I suppose to put 250GB of files?
<nerdy_kid> soundray ok thanks for your help! :)
<Slart> !vnc | dub54
<ubottu> dub54: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<scoro> the update manager dosent work
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: yes i had a laptop running beside the computer that i was putiing the ubuntu in, and was chatting on here with someone who helped me do it...and i told them i wanted to kill(murder) w98 and wipe it clean
<sebsebseb> scoro: there will be issues trying to upgrade  5.10  to a supported version
<scoro> Okei,
<sebsebseb> scoro: you should just sort yourself out with a later version of Ubuntu and install that, much easier
<ArkoldThos> someone having problems while mounting NTFS partitions on Kubuntu Karmic Koala?
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: yet the other day i messin round lookin all thru my puter and in my computer saw 2 other windows puters and my wifes lapper
<sebsebseb> ArkoldThos: #ubuntu+1 is currently the Karmic channel
<scoro> but can i download a newer version from the internet._
<scoro> ?
<sebsebseb> scoro: yes
<Slart> scoro: go to www.ubuntu.com, download a new version
<Tare1off> subsubsub: almost like i had a network or something
<ArkoldThos> sebsebseb, oh, sorry, I though I was talking in it :p
<sebsebseb> scoro: and good idea to md5sum check the ISO before burning the contents of it to CD
<latexknight> could this have caused my BIN directory to become permission denied when executing all commands? USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/chmod -R -x+X /var/www/cd /bin/
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | scoro
<ubottu> scoro: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<chris_> Slart: so the flashplugin-installer is what i need?
<Slart> chris_: I think so
<chris_> Slart: thanks
<gregsp___> yeah so upgrading via the command line to karmic from jaunty? can;t see anything in those links?
<sebsebseb> gregsp___: don't do that yet
<gregsp___> ?
<sebsebseb> gregsp___: the final isn't out yet and #ubuntu+1 is currently the Karmic channel
<gregsp___> how?
<latexknight> could this have caused my BIN directory to become permission denied when executing all commands? USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/chmod -R -x+X /var/www/cd /bin/
<gregsp___> sebsebseb - i only want a basic system to run one package..... this really isn't a mission critical computer lol
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: when ubuntu went in there was a moment when it showed windows and ubuntu on a flashing curder in DOS andd that  is when someone on here said was the defining moment of wiping w98...so i clicked on buntu and that is when the clean wipe supposedly began and the clean ubuntu install began?
<sebsebseb> gregsp___: in fact  unless the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion is good enough,  Karmic should be the one many people should clean install for it :)   really fast boot up shutdown, and disk checking after 23 or so boots
<sebsebseb> gregsp___: ok which package?
<soundray> latexknight: yes
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: it was a great feeling i hate windows so much...but it is like buntu knows it was there and knows we have a mac too?
<gregsp___> usbip
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: you shouldh ave got rid of Windows 98  years ago really, since it hasn't been supported by Microsoft for years
<gregsp___> but if i WAS to type the comman din what would it be? haha
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: I guess you were in places > network or something
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: yeah i know but i hardly use that ole beast but now that i have ubuntu i use all the time love it
<hanshenrik> the "search" feature is fucked at my computer, Sometimes it thinks php.ini exist, sometimes it cant find it (when i do full search for "php.ini" from / and down)  but its not deleted/added, cus i can always open it manually... :s
<sebsebseb> !love > Tare1off
<ubottu> Tare1off, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !language |  hanshenrik
<ubottu> hanshenrik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hanshenrik> oh.. sorry
<etyrnal> how do i change which of the two internal HDs GRUB is physically stored on, and run from??
<SealedWithAKiss> I know that this is unrelated, but I don't know where else to go. I am paying for an 8MB broadband package with the British ISP Virgin Media. For the last few days, I have been experiencing slow download and upload speeds. I have ran a test on www.speedtest.net and my download speed is 2.39Mb/s and my upload speed is 0.13Mb/s. I have called technical support (Indian call centre) 8 times and each time I have bee
<SealedWithAKiss> n told that it's my browser which is the problem, or that I haven't cleared the cache in Internet Explorer. I have been hung up on 8, yes 8 times! I don't know what else to do, I know that it isn't my problem! I have tried using 2 different operating systems and 3 browsers!
<FloodBot1> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: windows 98 doesn't need support from microsoft ofc ;D
<colblood> etyrnal: use the rescue function
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: hmm?
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: certainly if i ahve w98 in there iw ould see something as i boot up into ubuntu right?
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: ok you want help setting up a later version of Ubuntu?
<chiques-2> I have two routers (ethernet router and wireless router) that are in between my network printer. Currently I use Idp://192.168.0.4/printer  to configure the printer in ubuntu. What syntax would I use if my wireless router is 192.169.0.1?
<DigitalKiwi> sebsebseb: it was the last good OS from them ;D
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: heh
<Tare1off> sebsebseg: no i have buntu 904 now?
<sebsebseb> in a way
<Slart> SealedWithAKiss: go go #networking or some channel like that.. this isn't the right place (unless it's an ubuntu specific problem)
<etyrnal> hd0 is the Win XP drive, and the second hd is ubuntu, but i think Ubuntu drive maye be dying
<SealedWithAKiss> Slart, thanks.
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: ok I got mixed up with the one that did 5.10
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: anyway yes places > network have a look at that
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: ,but if you want to share files  with Windows you need Samba installed
<soundray> SealedWithAKiss: I may be able to help you a bit in #ubuntu-classroom
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: that is Windows on another computer
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: OMG NO...i want to make sure windows is GONE every bit of it
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: right, but I thought you were also happy that is apparnatly detected your  Mac
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: no no
<Tare1off> sebsebseb simply want ubuntu nothing else
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: ok and your not even on the computer? hmm
<soundray> SealedWithAKiss: still here?
<SealedWithAKiss> soundray, I'm here.
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: well wehn yo uare, the places > computer thing, check to make sure Windows partition isn't there.  you could even install gparted   and  check that there isn't a Windows partition.  or  even use the Live CD with the gparted on there to have a look
<cmwslw> i'm only getting about 40kB/s for the karmic upgrade
<SealedWithAKiss> soundray, I will join #ubuntu-classroom.
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: when i boot up from the off position and it runs thru the black and white screen wouldnt i see achoic of w98 or ubuntu if i had them both in t here
<eido> scunizi: those errors i am getting are from my /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m438f686b
<sebsebseb> cmwslw: You probably shoudn't really be doing that yet since the final isn't out yet,  and  #ubuntu+1 is currently the Karmic channel
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: wouldnt i see w98 as a choice when i start up my puter if  i left it in there?
<Rect> The new gnome is pretty sick
<ch33zer> Hey everyone, I have a problem with screen in the console. It will not let me scroll up. I assume that this is because of the clock in the lower right. Any way to fix this? If not, is there any way to get rid of the clock?
<eido> I dont understand how I can boot fine into a GUI on the live USB but as soon as I boot into my install it blows up.
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: yes probably
<sebsebseb> Rect: hmm?
<ooze> hi all!
<Rect> I like the new default icon pack for gnome
<Rect> makes ubuntu look more professional and less like shit
<sebsebseb> eido: How much RAM, and which version of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> eido: Also which graphics card?
<sebsebseb> !language |  Rect
<ubottu> Rect: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Rect: also #ubuntu+1 is the channel where you can talk about Karmic
<ooze> does anyone know a way to automaticly change the permissions of a file when they are placed in a directory?
<Rect> I have one question though lol
<JAYNESStheGreat> I need a software package to run a virtual winXP workstation; any suggestions?
<Rect> I'm trying to connect to Efnet
<Rect> Xchat keeps loading up freenode and ubuntu
<Slart> !vm | JAYNESStheGreat
<ubottu> JAYNESStheGreat: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<sebsebseb> Rect: Xchat hmm
<Slart> JAYNESStheGreat: my personal recommendation is virtualbox
<sebsebseb> Rect: I run Konversation a KDE app in Gnome, it's so nice
<Tare1off> sebsebseb plus when i click on everything as  i learn the ubuntu software i never see it no icins or anything...just that weird screen in network that makes it look like a have 3 computers on a network...2 windows and one apple...what is really wierd is the apple has never been in any way connected tto the ubuntu (dell) puter? it runs wireless and the dell is hard wired?
<sebsebseb> Rect: :)
<Rect> It's XChat-Gnome or something, it came with 9.10
<sebsebseb> Rect: ask in #ubuntu+1
<dsfagreg> What's the best mind-mapping tool?
<eido> sebsebseb: eeepc 1000 1 gig memory Intel 945GME ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: I think there is something out there for mindmapping that is good  and opensource for Linux, but in that case I don't remember the name
<JAYNESStheGreat> thx all, quick answers, cya
<sebsebseb> !intel |  eido
<ubottu> eido: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<eido> sebsebseb: yeah but why would it work fine in live boot
<sebsebseb> eido: not sure
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: you seem to be the smarter one. Do you know about a mindmapping tool for ubuntu?
<PCTeacher012> how do i turn on metacitys compositor?
<nooc> i have 3 microsoft operation systems at on hard disk, if a install ubuntu grub should recognize all of than?
<EricTheHax> gconf-editor
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: no and I dont' think there is anything in the repo, but  you might be able to find one if you search sites such as  http://www.sf.net and http://www.freshmeat.net or even Google
<PCTeacher012> how do i turn on the compositor of metacitY?
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: well when i go home ill look in my computer abd see if  ican find w98 in there,,,hey wouldnt it be in my ADD/REMOVE area if i hadnt killed it?
<sebsebseb> nooc: yes it probably will
<EricTheHax> gconf-editor apps metacity general
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: uh no
<ch33zer_> I hate to repeat myself, but it seems that my question was passed over. When using GNU screen, I cannot scroll the screen up (using putty to connect remotly). Anyone else have this problem? KNow how to fix it?
<sebsebseb> Tare1off: that's a GUI for apt-get  which lets you install programs from the Ubuntu repo
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: there's nothing in the repo? Last time I checked there were more than 27000 packages.
<EricTheHax> then just check compositing_manager
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: I meant nothing in the repo probably for mind mapping
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: That's a very poor assumption.
<PCTeacher012> Thank EricTheHax
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: Not every Linux programs in the repo
<EricTheHax> np
<PCTeacher012> Although Cairo Dock still does not work? It has a black box around it
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: There's 27000 packages. Come on, I'm not talking about "every linux program", just ANY mindmapping tool.
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: Cario Dock being an example of a program that isn't in the repo,  only saying since  PCTeacher012  just now
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: thanks for trying though.
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: you can search synaptic
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: add/remove is basic   synaptic package manager is more advanced
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: you probably won't be able to find one though
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: I got it from running sudo apt-get install cairo-dock in terminal. IS that not part of the repos?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: oh it's in the repo now?
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: just did, and found 6 mindmapping tools. Yeah right, I didn't find *one*.
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Yes, i guess it was just currently added
<Pici> dsfagreg: apt-cache search mindmap   brings up a few candidates for me, I don't know which would be good though
<Tare1off> sebsebseb: no idea bout that, i guess what you are saying is w98 could be in my comuter but i cant see or find it as a newbie puter dork! i will say this my computer only has 3.5 gig on the hard drivr including 810, the 380 upgrades and the 904 upgrade, taking that into consideration could w98 possibly still be there?
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Though it stilldoes not work on my computer when running metacitys comositing manager lol
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: oh well  I had this feeling there wasn't anything,  looks like I was wrong, and in that case that stuff got added recently
<dsfagreg> Pici: yes, there are some. I'll try them, thanks :)
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: Stop being pessimistic.
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: How do i run gconf-editor? It has been two months since i have ran ubuntu. I got a CD from them 2 days ago
<sebsebseb> !atitude |  dsfagreg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atitude
<sebsebseb> !attitude |  dsfagreg
<ubottu> dsfagreg: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PCTeacher012> !aptitdue | dsfagreg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptitdue
<dsfagreg> PCTeacher012: As sebsebseb said, not every program might be in the repos, but every major program is. Glad you found what you were looking for.
<PCTeacher012> dsfagreg: I need to know how to run gconf-editor. That is it
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: or  sometimes good answers aren't  available just like that, but people still tried to help you
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: I understand you're a volunteer, and thanks for doing that. I'm just being reasonable.
<Pici> sebsebseb: Stop it with the bot.
<PCTeacher012> I have avant-window-navigator now
<PCTeacher012> but i still need to activate compostiting manager for metacity though the gconf-editor
<PCTeacher012> There we go, found out how. Nevermind
<ssmy> ch33zer_: re scrolling screen, that is one of the properties of using screen.
<PCTeacher012> AWN is now one package referring to all the extras and itself. Anyways, how do i uninstll it in terminal? haha
<dsfagreg> sebsebseb: nothing personal. Catch ya later.
<PCTeacher012> Where is all cairo's themes....
<ghiacciolo> Scusatemi qualcuno mi può indicare dove parlare in italiano
<sebsebseb> dsfagreg: ok np I guess
<sebsebseb> !it |  ghiacciolo
<ubottu> ghiacciolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<PCTeacher012> What is the command to remove programs through terminal?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: sudo apt-get  remove program,  or if you want to do the config files as well.  sudo apt-get purge program
<PCTeacher012> kk thanks
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: also  programs tend to have hidden .folders with the actsual program user data in home
<ldlework_> omg omg
<ldlework_> I just installed esound by accident
<ldlework_> It uninstalled a bunch of alsamixer stuff!
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: You know about those?
<ldlework_> What did I do?
<EricTheHax> they say the ***x on compact flash and crap is equal to rpms of a cd. so how many rpms is 1x equal to?
<harisund> Hey guys is there anyone around who has experience using Ubuntu on a Tablet PC (Toshiba Portege M200) .. I am using wacom-tools and it works fine, but sometimes when scribbling on Xournal it's like the stylus skips over places or doesn't ink correctly. Any idea if I am having hardware issues with the resistive screen or whether it has something to do with calibration? (I am dual booting Windows XP and it doesn't happen that often on Windows XP
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Know about what? Sorry, i am installing cairo-dock themes
<PCTeacher012> trying to at least
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: hidden .folders in home   that have  program user data
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: so if you remove a program, well  there may be some stuff left behind to do with it
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Oh yea, yea i do
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: So you are  saying i should see if AWN is in there?
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: usaully the .folder will be left behind,   ok you know about that
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: and instead of removing a program,   you can delete/move the .folder and  then it will be like you just installed that program
<PCTeacher012> sebsebseb: Yea, same as windows (C:\Program Files) lol, nothing gets deleted from it.and okya sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: a bit like that, but for example the  Firefox profile  in Windows actsauly doesn't go in there,   anyway this is now off topic really
<sebsebseb> PCTeacher012: When talking about how Windows does stuff in here yeah.
<EricTheHax> ubuntu == humanity for humans who love linux == wakawakawakawaka
<dub54> hi, when i connect to my vnc server on ubuntu, i only get a terminal window?
<ikonia> EricTheHax: please don't be silly
<EricTheHax> lol
<ikonia> EricTheHax: I'm not laughing, please don't mess around
<ikonia> dub54: is it running a full X11 install
<dub54> i dont know lol, how can i find out
<EricTheHax> ubuntu still pwnz
<ikonia> EricTheHax: I won't ask you again, check the /topic of the channel
<PCTeacher012> There we go, found its plugins in their respidtory haha
<dub54> ikonia: how do i find out?
<EricTheHax> i dont get it.... whats wrong
<ikonia> EricTheHax: this is a support channel, for ubuntu technical issues discussion (as it says in the topic) you making random pointless comments is not what this channel is for
<ikonia> dub54: ps -ef | grep X is normally a good guess
<dub54> just returns aload of crap lol
<EricTheHax> ok how do i fix my ubuntu without reinstalling? my vbox install wouldnt work so i tried reinstalling it then i tried the repo version then i just kept trying and im desperate it will not run vbox anymore after i messed around with WMs
<ikonia> dub54: well, I'm sure it doesn't who's server is this
<Primefalcon> Is there a way to just wipe the history of the last command given in a bash script?
<dub54> mine, i just literally purchased it
<ikonia> Primefalcon: remove it from the .bash_history file
<dub54> i just need to install a vnc server on it so i can access it easily for me
<ikonia> dub54: if you're not confident with what's on it, speak to the person/hosting company you have it from
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax:  You make it sound like you were trying  Ubuntu in Virtualbox on Windows?
<EricTheHax> no
<EricTheHax> im in ubuntu
<EricTheHax> ive been VMing windowsw
<Chunky_Ks> Afternoon all. I'm having a really hard time getting gpsd hotplugging working.
<Primefalcon> ikonia: its for a bash script in /home/<username>/bin and as part of the command I am passing the password so I want it to auto wipe that from history without wiping it all
<Chunky_Ks> I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> EricTheHax: just do a new WIndows vm?  or  ask in #vbox for support ?
<ikonia> Primefalcon: use grep and sed to wipe it out as part of the script
<PCTeacher012> I need help with a program error, http://pastebin.com/d25c18b9a
<Chunky_Ks> Googling I found a whole bunch opf people with similar problems, and I've tried several fixes described
<Primefalcon> ikonia: was afraid it'd be a sed thing lol
<EricTheHax> i tried and my ubuntu installation will not run vbox no matter what and i dont know why
<EricTheHax> it did before
<Chunky_Ks> https://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/gpsd-commit-watch/2009-February/001966.html that one got me closest
<mneptok> EricTheHax: how did you install VirtualBox?
<habermann24> an idea why blacklisting modules wouldn't work?
<habermann24> i want to blacklist some modules
<Chunky_Ks> I saw a bunch of mentions that the whole issue is fixed in gpsd-2.39-2, but I can't find that package anywhere
<PCTeacher012> Any help for my error?
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know where i can find the gmone ubuntu 9.10 beta dvd?
<perlsyntax_> i  had a hard time find it
<EricTheHax> first i installed it from the repos then after a while ppl in #vbox showed me that its not the latest version so i replaced it with the latest version then i wanted more performance so i installed xubuntu-desktop and now vbox wont show up in xfce or gnome i tried reinstalling then i tried replacing it with the repo version and still no dice now i dont know what to do
<Gnea> perlsyntax_: what's a gmone?
<ikonia> Primefalcon: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<perlsyntax_> gnomr
<perlsyntax_> gnome
<Gnea> ah
<Chunky_Ks> perlsyntax_: isn't it linked in huge letters from the top of the ubuntu homepage?
<Gnea> !karmic | perlsyntax_
<ubottu> perlsyntax_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Primefalcon: sorry  that wasn't meant for you
<ikonia> Gnea: thank you
<perlsyntax_> i want the dvd
<ikonia> perlsyntax_: I don't believe it's released yet
<Gnea> ikonia: *tips hat*
<perlsyntax_> i want to try the beta
<EricTheHax> what say you, awesome ubuntu community
<Prohibited> When I try to copy a file from a NTFS drive to another, I get the error "Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted"
<ikonia> perlsyntax_: #ubuntu+1 is the place to discuss it
<mneptok> EricTheHax: now that you have installed it manually, are you updating the associated VBox kernel modules every time Ubuntu gets a new kernel?
<maco> perlsyntax_: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<EricTheHax> ooooooooooh
 * mneptok nods
<mneptok> EricTheHax: this is why we use repos.
<EricTheHax> well now the repo version dont work either
<Prohibited> When I try to copy a file from a NTFS drive to another, I get the error "Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted"
<jane_uk> need to reinstall grub as windows overwritten it,superdisk didnt work
<perlsyntax_> thanks
<sebsebseb> !grub |  jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Prohibited> When I try to copy a file from a NTFS drive to another, I get the error "Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted"
<ian_> hello
<sebsebseb> ian_: hello
<fearful> !hi | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<EricTheHax> so since neither the repo version nor the new version will work what do i do
<ian_> it shows i have 1 broken package how do locate it
<ian_> XD
<Primefalcon> ikonia: actualy could I just do a wc -l nad then pass the amount of lines to sed since the amount of lines would also be the last line?
<ian_> i'm a linux noob
<ikonia> Primefalcon: maybe that would work, try it, experimentation is the key
<lloowen> Hello all. I've set up most of the usual servers for a friend. i.e. web, mysql, sftp, ssh, samba. I connect to this server using putty and a web address created using the dynamic IP service on dyndns.com. The last thing I did was setting up configuring vnc4server. Now I have lost all connection to this remote server. No ssh, web, sftp. This server is running on a LAN and the owner of the LAN says he can connect to the server using a vnc c
<sebsebseb> ian_: I think that can be  fixed in the synaptic package manager
<mneptok> EricTheHax: apt-get purge the repo version. reove the version you installed by hand. then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ian_> oshit
<sebsebseb> ian_: hmm???
<ian_> nvm
<ian_> lol
<ian_> my bad
<lloowen> what command shows all services running on a linux?
<Seveas> lloowen, ps
<fearful> yes
<fearful> ian_, sebsebseb go to the synaptic package manager and in Settings > Filters Broken package
<sebsebseb> fearful: yes that's what I was thinking of
<Seveas> lloowen, or in karmic, 'initctl list' would be an approximation of a list of all processes that are services
<ian_> yeah i fuguer it out
<ian_> *figured
<kn100> i make a file called start.sh, give it executable permissions, then in the sh script is 'gnome-terminal --execute gksu apt-get install ninvaders && ninvaders' and it says it cant find package && yet if i run the command in a terminal on its own it works fine
<EricTheHax> ok i purged all so do i use the downloaded one or the repo one?
<DasEi> can anyone tell how to access webinterface of 2wire gateway/router  ? first ip in net doesn't work ?  and standard pass ?
<EricTheHax> 192.168.1.254
<ldlework_> What is alt-f2 supposed to do? I run xmonad and it takes over the MOD key
<jane_uk> help please..Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<jane_uk> grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map'
<jane_uk> [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<jane_uk> The file /media/root/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<jane_uk> root@ubuntu:~#
<FloodBot1> jane_uk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EricTheHax> alt-f2 runs a command
<ldlework_> does it run gmrun?
<ldlework_> Or something else?
<EricTheHax> it runs what you type into it
<ldlework_> How can I manually make whatever alt-f2 invokes run
<ldlework_> EricTheHax, I understand, but what is *it*
<ldlework_> What program does alt-f2 invoke?
<EricTheHax> hit alt+f2 dangit
<sebsebseb> !pastebin > jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk, please see my private message
<EricTheHax> just do it
<ldlework_> I already told you, it doesn't work for me
<fearful> ldlework, anything you want
<EricTheHax> weird
<ldlework_> fear, what is the thing that pops up that you type into
<ldlework_> that runs the command that you type
<fearful> ldlework, it don't for me either
<ldlework_> is it gmrun?
<ldlework_> gmrun is a program that lets you type any command into it
<Pici> DasEi: Thats not really on-topic for this channel, check your manual and ##networking
<fearful> Thats strange, in intrepid alt+f2 worked fine with this fresh new install of jaunty it don't work
<DasEi> Pici:you're right, and of course it's not mine :-D
<EricTheHax> its not gmrun i dont have gmrun but alt-f2 still works for me
<Gnea> fearful: perhaps you need to rehash your desktop settings
<jane_uk> what is [: 494: =: unexpected operator
<fearful> Gnea, I'll give that a try
<ForestBear> hey guys is there any pokemon like game for ubuntu?
<ForestBear> or even any windows versions to.... say, uh, torrent.
<sebsebseb> !piracy > ForestBear
<ubottu> ForestBear, please see my private message
<etyrnal_> help
<sebsebseb> ForestBear: You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic about  gaming on Linux, what kind of games you can install and that
<jane_uk> what is 494 = unexpected operator
<ForestBear> uh torrenting isn't illegal...
<kristian_> i copied a file from /tmp to ~/Desktop. it has a padlock icon on it, how can i remove the padlock? not the file!
<EricTheHax> run forest run
<ForestBear> oh ok.
<EricTheHax> run for your life..........
<EricTheHax> forest
<idleone_> ForestBear: torrenting windows games is
<etyrnal_> in a two drive system, 1st drive being XP on hd0, and 2nd being ubuntu oh hd1, i have been trying to move grub to the hd0 drive with no success
<michael1> my intel 3945 wireless card doesn't work. the pertinent dmesg and lshw information is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/285721/ Any ideas?
<seyfarth> I'm thinking of picking up a Dell netbook with ubuntu, but it comes with ubuntu 8.04. Will I need the external disc drive to upgrade to the latest version of the OS?
<fearful> Gnea, I'm so dumb I had changed it myself accidentally
<EricTheHax> idleone: unless they are free to distribute and/or only distributed by their creator on a torrent
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: semantecs
<Gnea> fearful: ah, so it's working now?
<EricTheHax> semantecs? whats that?
<fearful> Gnea, yes haha
<Gnea> fearful: cheers :)
<etyrnal_> anyone here know how to work with grub?
<sebsebseb> etyrnal_: of course
<Gnea> !grub | etyrnal_
<ubottu> etyrnal_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> !details |  etyrnal_
<etyrnal_> i already have it working on hd1, but i need to move it to hd0
<ubottu> etyrnal_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<EricTheHax> etyrnal_: duuuuh
<bejames> seyfarth: No, you should be able to upgrade with a usb stick/thumbdrive
<ForestBear> idleone_: not necessarily
<Gnea> fearful: no need to feel dumb, everyone makes silly mistakes from time to time
<seyfarth> bejames: alright, thanks. I'll see if I can dig up a how-to on that.
<pete_> how do I create a new user account from the command line
<sebsebseb> pete_: sudo passwd username
<etyrnal_> i am not trying to resore it...  i am trying to MOVE it...  i keep explaining this, but noone seems to catch that fact
<maco> EricTheHax: a misspelling of semantics
<fearful> Gnea, haha ok thanks, thanks for the help anyway
<EricTheHax> whats semantics
<kristian_> i copied a file from /tmp to ~/Desktop. it has a padlock icon on it, how can i remove the padlock? not the file!
<Gnea> etyrnal_: just switch the drives and replace hd1 with hd0
<IdleOne> ForestBear: it is off topic for this channel. we don't discuss torrents of windows apps/games.
<chris_> Is there any drives you can install for an integrated intel GM965/GL960 graphics controller?
<jane_uk> trying to get grub back on my boot screen with windows
<Gnea> !intel | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<maco> EricTheHax: a word in the English language
<sebsebseb> jane_uk: Did you have a look at the restoregrub link that the bot gave you?
<maco> EricTheHax: http://dictionary.com
<jane_uk> yes seb
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: it's details, anything can be argued to be legal or illegal given enough details. point is that it is still offtopic for here
<felix_> hi! i cant make myself oper with ircd-hybrid. the server im trying to opme is a pc inside my lan. oper user is felix@192.168.0.192 , so i can be the only oper, and only from this pc. the password is set unencryptered for debuggin'. when i try /oper felix_ ***** i got this response from server: felix_ establece modo +i felix_ && Only few of mere mortals may try to enter the twilight zone. any idea?
<keimo> hey, i selected to open images with text editor!! how i can restore the default sttings
<jane_uk> grub> setup (hd0,5)
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<jane_uk>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<FloodBot1> jane_uk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<EricTheHax> you said it was illegal, but thats a bad generalization
<sebsebseb> jane_uk: use pastebin
<jane_uk> grub> setup (hd0,5)
<Gnea> jane_uk: why are you trying to install grub to the MBR of a partition?
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<jane_uk>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<FloodBot1> jane_uk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jane_uk>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0,5)"... failed (this is not fatal)
<Seeker`> sebsebseb: you've already told them that
<pete_> sebsebseb, nope
<Gnea> jane_uk: please, use the pastebin
<LjL> sebsebseb: you do realize that the bots alredy told jane_uk to use the pastebin, and thre's no need to tell them another two times
<LjL> (athough they still didn't get it, but eh)
<kristian_> i copied a file from /tmp to ~/Desktop. when i look at my desktop the file has a padlock on it. (root rights)  how can i remove the padlock? (not the file!)
<jane_uk> gnra - i have reinstalled windows to c:
<vadimy> hello, can anybody help me just for 5-10 minutes? i have a problem, can't config my 5.1 sound card... i read tons of manuals, guides, created different .asoundrc files, and nothing... i really need help please
<EricTheHax> i torrented my own windows game i made cause there were 3000 seeds and i started the torrent and my friend hates rapidshare. should i press charges on myself?
<jane_uk> pastebin?
<Gnea> jane_uk: that is irrelevent, c: is still a partition
<sebsebseb> LjL: exactly which is why I told them again
<Gnea> jane_uk: yes, please check your scrollback
<fearful> !pastebin > jane_uk
<ubottu> jane_uk, please see my private message
<Gnea> jane_uk: you've been told many times now
<jane_uk> gnea, my linux is on hdo,5)
<LjL> sebsebseb: well no, you told them again - twice - *before* they spammed a second time
<IdleOne> EricTheHax: fine! you are right. Still off topic.
<jane_uk> when wins boots it doesnt have grub anymore?
<keimo> <keimo> hey, i selected to open images with text editor!! [23:47] <keimo> how i can restore the default sttings
<pete_> how do I create a new user account from the command line
<Gnea> jane_uk: but to boot into it you need to have access from the MBR of the whole drive, which is hd0, not hd0,1 or hd0,5
<josh_> #xubuntu
<LjL> jane_uk, please try reading the things that people tell you, otherwise you can't be helped.
<EricTheHax> so should i install the repo version of vbox or the latest version?
<EricTheHax> now that i have a new kernel
<sebsebseb> LjL: Did I? hmm
<jane_uk> i am a little confused gnea
<LjL> sebsebseb: unless servers are not synced and i'm seeing different things on my side than you are.
<jane_uk> ok, so do i need to write to mbr?
<Gnea> jane_uk: that's because you haven't read what we've been telling you. either that, or you're not understanding some basics on hard drive partitioning
<Gnea> jane_uk: do you know what the MBR is?
<sebsebseb> jane_uk: When Windows gets installed it goes over  the Grub that you see
<jane_uk> gnea. it was reinstalled
<jane_uk> prior to that it was working dual boot
<sebsebseb> jane_uk: The Master Boot Record is the very first section of a hard disk  where Grub the boot loader goes,  which allows you to boot up Ubuntu,  but  if you put Windows on after Ubuntu was installed,  it will go over the MBR and only Windows will boot up
<Gnea> jane_uk: what was reinstalled?
<Maiku> I have a laptop with an nvidia card that I want to dual screen with. It would be most convenient to have my laptop (the smaller monitor) on the left, but 0,0 on the desktop isn't on a monitor. That makes the icons etc offscreen above the laptop monitor
<kristian_> can someone please help me! i copied a file from /tmp to ~/Desktop. when i look at my desktop the file has a padlock symbol on it, i guess it's because i need root rights to edit it. what can i type in terminal to remove the padlock of the file?
<jane_uk> master boot record
<Gnea> jane_uk: by what?
<Maiku> is there a way to get past that limitation?
<billiam> hallo?
<etyrnal_> so it SEEMS grub installed ok...  http://pastebin.ca/1593273 but if i unplug hd1, the grub dies at "Error 21"
<jane_uk> i had xp on 1st partition and linux elsewhere...
<Gnea> jane_uk: please, don't assume that I know what you're talking about - please provide some detail
<jane_uk> win got corrupt so i needed to reinstall, then lost boot screen 4 linux
<sebsebseb> jane_uk: The boot screen 4 linux  as your calling it, is called Grub
<DigitalKiwi> you'll need to reinstall grub
<Gnea> jane_uk: okay, so you reinstalled XP and now you can't select between XP and Linux, right?
<jane_uk> yes grub isnt there now
<jane_uk> yes sir
<DigitalKiwi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gnea> okay
<pete_> how do I switch users without logging out?
<DigitalKiwi> there you go
<Gnea> jane_uk: please see the first URL that DigitalKiwi pointed out to you
<Gnea> jane_uk: it has full details on how to fix it
<jane_uk> do i just type it here?
<jane_uk> exclamation grub
<Gr1nreaper> I was here earlier... asked a strange question.... I'm ok, just a little delusional :D
<Gnea> jane_uk: what? no, just go here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  and read it, follow directions.
<jane_uk> thanks will try now x
<Gr1nreaper> anyway, I need help setting up dmraid in jaunty jackalope...
<Gr1nreaper> I have an nvidia SATA (fakeRAID) array set to mirror... and I'm dual booting 9.04 and xp pro off an IDE drive...
<DigitalKiwi> what will ubuntu do when you get to Z for release names? D:
<Gnea> DigitalKiwi: A! :D
<sebsebseb> DigitalKiwi: You can ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<josh_> can some one help me my wifi card is detected and i can see my network but i cannot pick wpa
<IdleOne> DigitalKiwi: Zonky Zebra and then they will start over using weird names :)
<Gr1nreaper> dmraid seems to be discovering just fine, but I want it setup nice and easy-like so I can see and mount it from nautilus just like my other partitions
<Gr1nreaper> anyone think they can walk me through that?
#ubuntu 2010-10-04
<sybariten> i would like to set up a script or if necessary some scripts, to do some basic stuff i always to when i start a newly installed machine
<sybariten> one of them is adding a new user... that cant be done non-interactively very well can it?
<bleck> 47 6    * * 7   root    test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<Injection33> sybariten, add the scripts to system > preferences > startup applicatoins
<Garnasha> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bobstro> bleck:  either works per manpage
<bleck> bobstro: oh.
<Flannel> bleck: 0 and 7 are both Sunday (`man 5 crontab` is the manpage that covers this) because it works out better that way (Sunday first and Monday first both make sense numerically)
<tgywa> Hello
<pc> im haveing trouble downloading and installing virtualbox on ubuntu 10.4 any takers on how to do it in termanl im runing a dull core amd 64 bit i tried to use both of them from there web sight and as well in the USC no luck :) any help is great
<bleck> Flannel: thanks for your help... must have missed that.
<bobstro> bleck:  sort of a clean way of making either side happy it seems.
<tgywa> I am using lmbench for performance benchmarking test
<Guest81533> where in world does the grub.conf file go now?!?! i'm just finding things like 40_custom
<Xcell> .
<pc> the i 386 and the amd 64 virtaulbox download i cant get to work
<sybariten> Injection33: uh, this is a headless machine
<pc> it worked on 9.10 but not 10.4
<razz1> callgary: I need someone from Australia to confirm if yahoo mail servers are down. Any one from Aus?
<iflema> razz1 all good here.....
<tank8465> razz1: if you know the server address, you could try to traceroute it
<tank8465> razz1: if you can't connect, at least that would tell you where the problem is
<capleton> ActionParsnip: are you still here?  The websearch did not help.  I have discovered the problem though, it's in obtaining an ip address.  But the strange thing is that if i log into lxde, i can connect without a hitch.  PLEASE can someone help?!
<tgywa> the out put has a line which says ... Socket bandwidth using localhost ... what is the meaning of the first column???
<ActionParsnip> pc: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<razz1> iflema: I can access yahoo just fine, just the mail page is not loading.
<ActionParsnip> capleton: not sure then (lxde rocks)
<razz1> tank8465: How do I find the mail server ip?
<pc> im hopeing this works do you use it your self boss
<tank8465> razz1: you don't need the IP, you just need the address of the server, a url works
<istevenmon> anyone here has used ucarp? i need some help
<capleton> ActionParsnip: why would wicd, when run outside of a DE, not be able to connect?  But then within a DE, it can connect without a problem?
<ActionParsnip> razz1: ould use nslookup
<duolos> Question: if I install a "flavor" of Ubuntu that includes a lot of improvements to my desktop (conky, docky, etc.), how do I get those to show up?  I kept my /home/ directory so all the settings are the same as my previous install.
<capleton> ActionParsnip: lxde does rock!
<ActionParsnip> capleton: not sure,wicd is DE independant.  it runs in any DE the same which is one reason why it rocks
<pc>  * No suitable module for running kernel found
<razz1> tank8465: ActionParsnip: ok, will try
<The_American> hey, the floodbot over in #ubuntu-unregged is like messed up, it is thanking people and tellimg them they can join here without them actually doing the check thing
<The_American> :P
<LjL> The_American: they're answering, you just don't see that because the channel is +m
<The_American> oh
<The_American> okay
<The_American> well, how was i able to talk then¿
<The_American> or is mode +m different on this network. haha
<The_American> on other nets its moderated. people who dont have ops cant talk
<LjL> The_American: +mz is set. that means only ops can see what you say.
<The_American> ahh, i see
<The_American> kay
<The_American> wow, these channels are like.. top notch security lawl. nice job to whoever designed it
<duolos> Question: if I install a "flavor" of Ubuntu that includes a lot of improvements to my desktop (conky, docky, etc.), how do I get those to show up?  I kept my /home/ directory so all the settings are the same as my previous install.
<will_laptop> I'm having issues booting between Windows7 and Ubuntu 10
<ActionParsnip> duolos: if you install the app then your old settings will be used
<The_American> does anyone know where i can find Monty the AI bot
<The_American> i was told he is on this network
<will_laptop> GRUB isn't showing up with the OS selection screen and I have to turn the notebook on and off a few times before it loads correctly.
<duolos> ActionParsnip, right... but is there a way to revert to the default values?
<Blue1> will_laptop: do you have a dual boot system?
<will_laptop> Blue1: Yes
<chrissharp123> ChiefDean: try '/whois Monty'
<ChiefDean> oh, yeah. sorry i didnt think of that
<will_laptop> Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10
<Blue1> will_laptop: I can give you directions on how to re-install grub if you think that would help?
<duolos> ActionParsnip, for instance, deleting ~/gnome2 (or equivalent)?
<will_laptop> Blue1: Let me boot into Ubunto, sec . .
<ChiefDean> how would i find what channel he is in¿
<ChiefDean> it isnt telling me in whois
<ActionParsnip> duolos: you could rename and test
<Leroy> ChiefDean: i think that is a freenode thing
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I'm messing arround with schroot. My UID on my real system is 10000 (thats 10,000), So I made a user in the chrooted environment with UID 10000 but with a diferent name, so I could tell when I was in the chrooted environment. However, the environment variable of NAME, LOGIN, and HOME are all set to the name of my user on my real machine, and therefore, when I "login" it doesn't read my bashrc file or put me in the h
<ChiefDean> i know, i wish i knew what channel he was in
<ChiefDean> hmm
<LjL> Chiliblue: you can't, unless it is -i, and it isn't
<Leroy> you could pm and ask ChiefDean
<ChiefDean> i am, its doing the thing in PM :P
<ChiefDean> thanks, i got it
<Leroy> nice
<mccrase90> hello, how is everybody doin?
<will_laptop> Blue1: OK
<agentgasmask> mccrase90: Good, and you?
<Leroy> not bad mccrase90 ;)
<mccrase90> pretty good
<agentgasmask> Great!
<mccrase90> awesome leroy ;)
<mccrase90> lol
<Leroy> :)
<agentgasmask> :)
<mccrase90> can anyone help me with my sound?
<mccrase90> the other day, my speakers were working find but i was trying to skype and my mic wasn't working...
<mccrase90> so i found a website saying that if i disable ALSA and use OSS instead my mic would start working. but i messed up somehow with neither installed
<mccrase90> now, i have no sound at all
<agentgasmask> mccrase90: try alsamixer, and check the pcm volume
<mccrase90> i think i got alsa back on, but when i go to sound preferences there is no hardware listed
<mccrase90> how do i run alsamixer?
<mccrase90> alt+f2 then run alsamixer?
<agentgasmask> mccrase90: I think it is installed by default, try alsamixer in a terminal
<agentgasmask> or that
<mccrase90> terminal didn't do anything
<agentgasmask> hmmm... try: aptitude show alsamixer
<mccrase90> unable to locate package alsamixer
<agentgasmask> do a quick: sudo aptitude update
<kermit> so how safe is it really to run stuff from the ubuntu 'universe'.. i mean can anyone put code in there?
<onryo> mccrase90 you do know there is a GUI for alsamixer that is quite nice. Its called Gnome ALSA mixer =)
<jrib> !motu | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<mccrase90> how do i run it onryo?
<onryo> gnome-alsamixer 0.9.7
<jrib> kermit: really safe
<kermit> jrib: thanks
<onryo> Just sudo apt-get installe gnome-alsamixer
<jrib> kermit: anyone can put code in PPAs
<pie_time> does anyone know what a good virtualizer to run FreeBSD to its full potential would be?
<onryo> and you will find it under Applications
<mccrase90> i had to install it
<agentgasmask> There's more that one way to skin a cat. :)
<onryo> I run both OpenBSD 4.7 and FreeBSD in VMware 7.2
<AshyIsMe> hi
<pie_time> onryo, is it free?
<onryo> but there is no tools
<AshyIsMe> i just did an update all in synaptic and now my flash plugin is broken
<pie_time> tools?
<onryo> the player is free
<AshyIsMe> in ubuntu 10.04
<onryo> and works just fine
<AshyIsMe> how do i fix it?
<onryo> Yeah in ubuntu
<pie_time> onryo, what "tools"?
<mccrase90> onryo: i installed it and ran it, but it's just a blank window with the menus at the top
<agentgasmask> onryo: can you take care of mccrase90? I have to run.
<onryo> no tools but you dont need them
<tiox> Hey there.
<mccrase90> thanks for the help agentgasmask
<agentgasmask> mccrase90: no problem
<agentgasmask> :)
<agentgasmask> good luck!
<tiox> I came here seeking help on either installing Ubuntu without GRUB, or putting GRUB on a USB drive using the Lucid Lynx alternate CD.
<tiox> Right now I am at the point where I can pick which install process to do.
<onryo> agentgasmask you dont really need the tools. If you have Compiz installed you can just rotate to a new Desktop
<tiox> Anyone have any idea what I am talking about?
<pie_time> onryo, what "tools"?
<onryo> tiox you mean you want to boot off a USB tiox?
<tank8465> yo **** compiz, metacity is where it's at
<tank8465> lol
<onryo> I do that all the time with my BackTrack
<AshyIsMe> oh good
<tiox> Sure.
<AshyIsMe> libflashplayer.so doesnt exist on my system anymore
<Braber01> Every once and a while I will lose my title bar how can I get that back? do I have to restart gnome?
<istevenmon> anyone knows if uCARP works the same as CARP in OpenBSD?
<mccrase90> onryo: what do i need to do to get my sound hardware to show up in sound preferences?
<tiox> How can I do that from the alternate CD installer?
<tiox> Because I heard it was possible. Figured I would give it a try.
<bobstro> tiox:  are you asking how to set up the usb drive?
<onryo> imccrase90 if you install gnome-alsamixer you will find a nice GUI under Applications
<tiox> Yes, how can I set up Ubuntu for a USB drive?
<onryo> Just click on that tool and you don't have to mess with the ugly shell looking alsamixer
<bobstro> tiox:  easiest solution i found was at pendrive linux.
<onryo> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<tiox> Ugh.
<tiox> I want a FULL install, not a live session.
<onryo> tiox that is the best way
<bobstro> tiox:  you can do the install from there.
<bobstro> tiox:  let me finish
<onryo> and yeah you can do a install to the USB and save stuff
<tiox> Okay. Just saying, I did the universal USB thing last time and all it gave me was a live session.
<bobstro> tiox:  if you build using one of the 'normal' distributions, you can easily edit the menu.lst file to use any other ubuntu cd image.
<bobstro> tiox:  did you notice the 'install' on the desktop of the live session?
<tiox> Yeah?
<bobstro> tiox:  yep
<tiox> You're saying, put the image on the USB drive via the universal USB installer, then choose to install to the same drive?
<bobstro> tiox:  i'm not exactly sure what you're asking. sound like you just want to boot a 'full' distro install off usb now. is that what you want?
<tiox> Precisely.
<tiox> I want the full OS on my 8GB USB drive.
<tiox> (Really 7.40GB, but whatever)
<imperfect-> Hey, is there a way with grub-pc to reboot the machine and tell it which menu item to use if it's not the default?
<bobstro> tiox:  should work to another usb drive, sure. swap may be tough on the flash, etc. but yeah, that works.
<imperfect-> (for a remote machine)
<bobstro> tiox:  i suppose it'd work off a cd too.
<bobstro> tiox:  i've installed to removable drives, just not flash.
<bobstro> tiox:  just be aware that swap may go through your flash drives.
<tiox> Let's not overcomplicate things.
<tiox> All I want is full Ubuntu on my USB drive.
<bobstro> tiox:  as i said...
<onryo> tiox here is a video this is one I use http://www.offensive-security.com/videos/backtrack-usb-install-video/backtrack-usb-install.html
<pr> hey there. how do i add a entry for a session @ gdm? i tried the way it seemed to work for ubuntu 10.04 which was to add a entry to /usr/share/xsessions
<pr> (+ some gconftool magic)
<pr> but it doesn't actually appear to work. there's no new entry when i try to change my session at gdm
<reedz0rz> hello
<johnny77> I tried to install Ubuntu netbook in a dual boot with windows xp. Something went wrong and now when I boot I end up in a grub rescue command line.
<tiox> Growl, I don't wanna do that. Call me lazy, but I want it so easy my mother can do it.
<reedz0rz> that sux johnny
<bobstro> johnny77:  did the install complete?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> lazy is a good thing. Means you know what your doing tiox =)
<tiox> So, let me ask this agaiun -- Can I use pendrivelinux's tool to have ubuntu on USB as live, then use the installer to (Re)install it to the same drive?
<bobstro> johnny77:  probably not the end of the world.
<plwert_> any recommendations for something like oocalc but that can better handle time serie data? I'm running experiments where some score is measured each timestep and is logged to a file. Each experiment runs a different combination of parameters. I want to be able to answer questions like "what are the 10 experiments that yielded the best score", "are there any experiments whose score was still improving when we stopped?", etc.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> tiox you can tiox
<tiox> And the bootloader will be on USB, no bones about it?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> yup
<bobstro> tiox:  what i am saying is that you can install to the USB drive like any other. the pendrive linux tool will create the live cd images on usb, which although they can be persistent, is something you say you don't want. so yes it can.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> tiox this is a nice way to do it
<johnny77> bobstro: yes.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> http://www.offensive-security.com/videos/backtrack-usb-install-video/backtrack-usb-install.html
<tiox> Alright.
<bobstro> tiox:  you can install to the usb, yes. (again)
<tiox> So I wasted a CD on alternate install for nothing. Wheeeeee. -_-
<bobstro> tiox:  i think you'll survive.
<reedz0rz> i compiled a c program with gcc and when i try to run it nothing happens, it says no such command
<blakkheim> reedz0rz: chmod +X thefile && ./thefile
<Moxy_Merlinspike> but with a weak pulse tiox =)
<blakkheim> chmod +x rather
<bobstro> tiox:  now... this assumes the usb drive is large enough, of course.
<reedz0rz> ty
<tukadafoonday> Hey guys, Does anyone know the repo for beagled? I am in ubuntu 10.10 and its not included yet.
<Vbits> i am having a issue in 10.10 with my window borders #ubuntu+1 is ignoring me for no reason on the topic
<reedz0rz> btw what does that do?
<tiox> Should be.
<|2exx> what was that pendrive app called?
<bobstro> johnny77:  read some of the howtos on recovering a windows or ubuntu install. everything is *probably* fine, but it can be nervewracking when it happens.
<reedz0rz> nvm dont explain
<Ryen> !10.10 | Vbits
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | tukadafoonday
<ubottu> Vbits: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> tukadafoonday: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tiox> IO had Ubuntu on it before, just with bootloader on a separate drive.
<tiox> What a trip that was.
<kinki> hi guys...
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Just for the lulz we ran a RAID with 2 USB pen drives. A little coding on the alt vertion but it worked!
<Moxy_Merlinspike> RAID 0 that is
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: wow you are about the only person I know who runs beagle.  I always kill it - it's a resource hog.
<reedz0rz> Ubuntu is amazing
<johnny77> bobstro: I don't mean to be a pain but were do I find them?
<ActionParsnip> Moxy_Merlinspike: not technically raid, but sweet :)
<tank8465> Moxy_Merlinspike: that sounds about as useless as forkbombing yourself for the lulz
<bobstro> johnny77:  i'd suggest going to the forums and searching on 'boot recovery' and similar topics.
<tukadafoonday> Blue1, What is a different search tool that provides that same functionality?
<Balask> Hi
<Balask> Is there a performance increase if you add two NIC cards?
<johnny77> bobstro: TY
<bobstro> johnny77:  it is too tough to follow complicated procedures here.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> ActionParsnip no but it was striped all the same
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: locate
<kinki> Ive got Ubuntu 10.04 recently installed on my Lenovo G550 laptop, and the webcam does not work at all (just a black blank screen as a result) can anyone help me?
<Chaos2358> how do i get and activate themes?
<tank8465> Balask: no, but you can turn your computer into a firewall with 2 nics
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Not like USB is super fast but it was still fun to do.
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: sudo apt-get install locate
<ActionParsnip> Moxy_Merlinspike: aye it uses the same technology but there is no redundancy ;)
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: then sudo updatedb    and you
<bobstro> Moxy_Merlinspike:  the nslu2 guys boot off usb drives.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> lol, non at all ActionParsnip that is true
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: should be good to go
<Chaos2358> how do i get and activate themes?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> but hey could have made a 1+0 RAID aka RAID 10
<tukadafoonday> Blue1, Locate is already installed for the terminal... Does it have a GUI version?
<Blue1> Chaos2358: System/Preferences/Appearence/Theme
<kinki> Ive got Ubuntu 10.04 recently installed on my Lenovo G550 laptop, and the webcam does not work at all (just a black blank screen as a result) can anyone help me?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> with 4 USBs.
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: i honestly don't know - I always use it on the command line.
<reedz0rz> okay that chmod thing worked on my compiled program but why do i have to use it every time to get the program to ru n
<ActionParsnip> kinki: run: lsusb   one will identify the device, websearch for the 8 character hex id
<blakkheim> reedz0rz: copy it to your $PATH
<tank8465> reedz0rz, you shouldnt have to
<tukadafoonday> Blue1 - I knew about the terminal version - I wante3d something similar to OSX's spotlight or the near windows 7 search.
<reedz0rz> it compiled it to a file called "a.out"
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: another option is the find command, that is also command line though
<reedz0rz> i just ran gcc file.c
<jrib> reedz0rz: the file produced by gcc should already be executable, you don't need to chmod
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Yeah that is a problem with a software raid. You can only use one disk for Grub boot all the same it is no big deal
<reedz0rz> yeah well when i type it into command line it says error
<Vbits> if #ubuntu+1 refuses to answer my 10.10 issue then what should I do
<geirha> reedz0rz: gcc file.c && ./a.out
<reedz0rz> a.out command not found
<reedz0rz> okay
<kinki> ActionParsnip: does it work with inbuilt webcams too?
<ActionParsnip> kinki: it is still attatched to the usb bus
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: what's wrong with Applications/Accessories/Search for Files?
<geirha> reedz0rz: That error means it doesn't find a.out in PATH. Instead, tell it where to look (i.e. with ./)
<reedz0rz> i get t
<reedz0rz> thank you
<Moxy_Merlinspike> I would use DDD if you are doing that stuff. Makes finding bugs etc much easer.
<kinki> ActionParsnip: i cannot distinguish which is it... theyre pretty much the same (Bus 008 Device ==1: IDxxxx:xxxx Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub)
<reedz0rz> so when I compile it wont put the program into PATH unless i copy it myself
<tukadafoonday> its slow to access.... and it doesn't start pumping out indexed searches until you hit the search button - where as spotlight - you just start typing and it starts listing all relevant files.
<darkkrai> I seem to have a slight problem. anything thats on screen seems to have a slight "smudge" towards the right on it
<geirha> reedz0rz: correct
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, where's the mp3 file when firefox is downloading a music to be listen online?
<Blue1> tukadafoonday: to each his own I suppose.  there's about 100 different ways to do things in Linux, all valid.
<Blue1> Off to dinner, done cooking bbl
<supremo> scam--
<tank8465> Moxy_Merlinspike: i think i just scored on the LULZ front: some guy in my apartment complex just dumped a dell powerconnect 24 port switch, and a computer im about to rape for an NIC. can you say score?
<BizGuy> Can someone tell me WHY I can't boot from USB with a install from Universel USB Installer? It gets stuck at SYSLINXUS 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOS Copyright part.......I've tried 10.4 and 10.10 distro, and I have 10.04 netbook distro already installed. Everytime I select boot from USB from BIOS it just gets stuck... this didn't happen before
<ActionParsnip> kinki: yep, one is your webcam
<reedz0rz> anyone know if ePSXe has a linux version
<darkkrai> I seem to have a slight problem. anything thats on screen seems to have a slight "smudge" towards the right on it
<russjr08> BizGuy: Have you tried using Unetbootin? The latest one
<darkkrai> this is not the right channel to ask, reedz0rz, i'd go to their website/irc chan
<reedz0rz> ok sorry
<BizGuy> russjr08: nope... should i?
<russjr08> yup
<russjr08> I believe the address is http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<BizGuy> russjr08: does it support 10.10 RC?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> tank8465 not sure I know what you mean. If you are out to do a -3 ring attack on his NIC and then pwn the SMM on -2 ring lvl I could help ;)
<russjr08> yup :)
<BizGuy> im there right now
<BizGuy> ok
<russjr08> That's how I got it
<A_New_Server> I'm trying to install ncurses and when I do "sudo apt-get install ncurses" it tells me, "#ubuntu", how can I fix this?
<BizGuy> Under version, do I select DAILY LIVE?
<russjr08> On sourceforge?
<BizGuy> russjr08: because i don't see 10.10 under Ubuntu
<russjr08> brb
<BizGuy> russjr08: i'm in the program already
<russjr08> Do you already have the iso?
<BizGuy> yup
<BizGuy> ah i see, i just select the image
<BizGuy> got it
<russjr08> yeah
<pr> ill state my question again, hopefully more clear this time: how do i install some arbitray window manager like xmonad under ubuntu 10.10 maverick? i understand that i need to do some session stuff for it to work with gdm. and i did that stuff that was necessary for ubuntu 10.4 (like adding a /usr/share/sessions/xmonad.desktop entry). but i still *can't* choose xmonad as session/wm at the gdm login screen
<darkkrai> I seem to have a slight problem. anything thats on screen seems to have a slight "smudge" towards the right on it http://imgur.com/r4MQl
<russjr08> it does the rest
<russjr08> ok i got to go
<pr> did they change the gdm choose-session-stuff with 10.10?
<dschuett> does anyone use ssmtp to send outgoing mail?
<pr> i btw did some google research for like 30 minutes, nothing useful turned up (because all the stuff i find relates to versions <= 10.4)
<LKM> dschuett what are you trying to do?
<tank8465> LKM: nah, i mean, he THREW THEM OUT
<tank8465> LKM: and i'm going to take them for my network
<LKM> tank8465 lol sounds like the moron I read about that shot his hard drive with a 44 mag
<darkkrai> I seem to have a slight problem. anything thats on screen seems to have a slight "smudge" towards the right on it http://imgur.com/r4MQl
<tank8465> LKM lol
<bobstro> dschuett:  i use ssmtp
<dschuett> LKM: I host my own website which has a contact from and i use ssmtp to send to my gmail account. - Now I have a friends website on the same server, and he has a contact from, but i don't want it to say that it is coming from me
<dschuett> bobstro: see my probelm below your message
<bobstro> dschuett:  offhand, i don't think ssmtp is meant for anything that sophisticated.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> gmail is really nice when it comes to setting up IMAP etc with *nix
<taffy-nay> hey all, the wifi card in my netbook has stopped working after an update today... and I can't, for the life of me, get the damn thing to work... could someone help me out??
<Moxy_Merlinspike> there are a zillion videos on youtube how to set up Ubuntu with gmail
<bobstro> dschuett:  there is an option to *not* change from domain, but i'm not sure that'd do what you want.
<darkkrai> I seem to have a slight problem. anything thats on screen seems to have a slight "smudge" towards the right on it http://imgur.com/r4MQl
<Moxy_Merlinspike> M$ are a bunch of hom... ooops Ill be PC. Not so nice but you can still use hotmail too. Need to use POP3 though
<bobstro> darkkrai:  the only thing i can see in those images are rounded corners
<enferex> I need to change the NIS Domain name.  Setting `domainname` does not seem to help.
<dschuett> bobstro: i agree it is not meant for anything sofisticated...but the problem with sendmail is that it will get rejected
<darkkrai> thats weird
<bobstro> darkkrai:  the images aren't very big
<bobstro> dschuett:  i am a fan of postfix
<bobstro> dschuett:  did you try changing the FromLineOverride option?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> postfix is not bad true bobstro.
<dschuett> bobstro: no...where is that at?
<bobstro> dschuett:  in the /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
<darkkrai> well, bobstro could it be a monitor issue?
<Chaos2358> I need some help. ever since my recent switch to ubuntu 10.04 my video resolution really sucks how do i get the clarity back?
<bobstro> dschuett:  there's also a rewriteDomain option you may want to disable.
<henry__> español
<bobstro> darkkrai:  digital or analog cable for monitor?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> what graphics card you got darkkrai
<henry__> español
<ovy> can somebody help me pls
<henry__> español!
<darkkrai> 7600 nvidia gt
<Moxy_Merlinspike> are you using blob driver
<darkkrai> no
<darkkrai> the nvidia driver
<henry__> !español!
<Chaos2358> que tu neccisito ?
<darkkrai> digital with an adapter
<henry__> quien habla español
<dschuett> bobstro: so then where to i actually set the new from address?
<IdleOne> !es | henry__
<ubottu> henry__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> that card is about 5-6 years old but should not be a problem
<Chaos2358> si hable espanol
<darkkrai> #ubuntu-es , henry__
<Chaos2358> I need some help. ever since my recent switch to ubuntu 10.04 my video resolution really sucks how do i get the clarity back?
<dschuett> bobstro: the php header?
<bobstro> dschuett:  i believe it'll take whatever you set it to in the actual message. not 100% sure though, and of course, you can't get replies.
<ne7work> hello all i need some help how to make this command automatically from root sudo shutdown -r 05:00 ?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> darkkrai try using the Nvidia drivers.
<bobstro> dschuett:  rfc822 From: methinks
<Chaos2358> I need some help. ever since my recent switch to ubuntu 10.04 my video resolution really sucks how do i get the clarity back?
<Blue1> Chaos2358: you have tried all the usual things?  System/Preferences/Monitor
<blakkheim> !repeat | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ovy> "Error getting file: -6: Not Supported".. how can i get rid of this??
<ne7work> hello all, I need some help how to make this command automatically from root sudo shutdown -r 05:00 ?
<darkkrai> which one, there are 3
<dschuett> bobstro: but it will allow replies to the address i set though, which is what i want...
<dschuett> right?
<bobstro> ne7work:  sounds like a job for cron
<Chaos2358> blakkhein yes i have or i wouldnt have asked
<Blue1> ne7work: cron
<ne7work> how ?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> darkkrai you should see them under System -> Admin. -> hardware
<ne7work> what is cron
<bobstro> dschuett:  if your mail client (or script) is configured right, i think so.
<supremo> at
<bobstro> ne7work:  a facility for running timed jobs.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> ne7work cron is almost my god.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> crontab -e
<ne7work> cron is program or what?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> and then you can have your computer do things for you automatically at certain times.
<Blue1> ne7work: yuppers
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Yeah
<paissad> hi all, how can i check that a cpu is multithread / multicore in linux (is this enough ? grep -c /proc/cpuinfo)
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Just type crontab -e
<ovy> Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<bobstro> dschuett:  if FromLineOverride is set to NO, it should simply use what's in the From: header
<paissad> i'm writting a script to install mplayer,ffmpeg,mencoder .. but i aim to install mplayer-mt,mencoder-mt instead if the cpu handles it !
<supremo> netsurf3: you should go to #bash. nobody uses shell commands on ubuntu
<darkkrai> http://imgur.com/oe2Cu.png
<darkkrai> theres my current config
<Chaos2358> I need some help. ever since my recent switch to ubuntu 10.04 my video resolution really sucks how do i get the clarity back?
<ne7work> Moxy_Merlinspike and?
<bobstro> supremo:  huh?
<blakkheim> supremo: hahah
<Blue1> Chaos2358: and I said, have you tried....
<Moxy_Merlinspike> darkrai you are going to want to use smplayer with all that too
<crankharder> r/part
<supremo> netsurf3: it's time to leasve debian
<BluesKaj> paissad, no need for a script
<ne7work> Moxy_Merlinspike I have to choose between 1-3 ?
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | paissad
<ubottu> paissad: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<darkkrai> ? wut?
<dschuett> bobstro: ok, i will give it a try here and see what happens
<ovy> "Error getting file: -6: Not Supported"... where can i get some help about this?
<randomOfAmber> Chaos2358: did you have to install a driver before?
<whereami> what's the difference between "vim-gnome" and "vim-gtk", for a person that just wants gvim?
<Chaos2358> Blue1 yes i have
<A_New_Server> What's the official ncurse channel?
<Chaos2358> randomofamber no it was on my dell installation disc set
<bobstro> supremo:  what are you saying?
<paissad> BluesKaj, i know there are deb packages for that .. but you don't know what my scripts does ^^ .. my script installs the deb packages ;) ...
<Blue1> Chaos2358: what card do you have?  Hint:  lspci | grep VGA
<paissad> BluesKaj, so is (grep -c /proc/cpuinfo) enough ?
<bobstro> supremo:  did you mean to reply to ne7work ?
<randomOfAmber> Chaos2358: oh, well you can check if you need some in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers :)
<Moxy_Merlinspike> ne7work you are going to have to look up how to set up times but Ill give you an example of a cron I got
<Moxy_Merlinspike> 5 7 * * 0  /var/www/domain1/cgi-bin/sitebackup_weekly.sh
<Chaos2358> blue1  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Chaos2358> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bobstro> Moxy_Merlinspike:  he wants to reboot, so will need root.
<BluesKaj> why paissad there's a command at medibuntu which installs the medibuntu repository , then you just sudo apt-get update
<Moxy_Merlinspike> that will fire off a script I wrote once a week bobstro
<ovy> Error getting file: -6: Not Supported.. anyone, teamviewer?
<bobstro> Moxy_Merlinspike:  yes. as your user.
<Chaos2358> randomofamber thank you ive already tried all the obvious things
<mawst> That's a good hackintosh video card.
<mawst> :P
<bobstro> Moxy_Merlinspike:  but he wants to do a shutdown.
<bobstro> Moxy_Merlinspike:  i'm thinking it'll need to in /etc/cron.d or similar.
<paissad> Blue-Omega, oh, my question is just how to know if a cpu core is multithread or not ^^
<paissad> BluesKaj,
<Blue1> Chaos2358: not fam with that card, let me see what I can find out
<randomOfAmber> Chaos2358: hmm, you could download a driver from nvidia.com (if you have an nvidia card) and install that
<blakkheim> paissad: grep -i name /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<Moxy_Merlinspike> just type in lshw and see if ubuntu is picking up your cpu right
<blakkheim> paissad: shows how many threads you can use
<Chaos2358> blue1 thank you my videos were prestine on windows but since the switch they are terrible
<Blue1> !hcl | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<Moxy_Merlinspike> LOL I got 13 private msg!!! one sec let me read them
<BluesKaj> paissad, I was referring  to your script  to "install mplayer,ffmpeg,mencoder"
<Blue1> Chaos2358: yeah hcl says it should be okay.  can you pastebin the following please?  grep -i glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Moxy_Merlinspike> ne7work yeah I would use nano
<ph3-der-loewe> is there a public web page for ubuntu where I can lookup packages and package descriptions?
<Moxy_Merlinspike> that should be the default ne7work
<Chaos2358> how do i pastebin?
<Blue1> !pastebin | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Moxy_Merlinspike> Chaos2358 in what
<supremo> ph3-der-loewe: i only trust the official packages
<Moxy_Merlinspike> in nano?
<wolfgang99> hello
<supremo> ph3-der-loewe: i will use the official packages until 2013
<ph3-der-loewe> supremo: how is this a answer to my question, anyway seems I found what I was looking for.
<NoobFukaire> FUCK THE STUPID PASSWORD REQUIREMENTS FOR UBUNTU ONE
<NoobFukaire> FUCK THE STUPID PASSWORD REQUIREMENTS FOR UBUNTU ONE
<NoobFukaire> FUCK THE STUPID PASSWORD REQUIREMENTS FOR UBUNTU ONE
<wolfgang99> awkejrghareghblihawefhcnseutguiwehgvreifygvbiasulfhbkufygvskdyfigbvaewyuifgofuvyaeguyrtgaeoiuhgruiofhgseyuhgvaerjgseuyrgeukasrygsekrugesruiyghirhgijfbnierthgbfeubgvikseuthgbesigberhiugbruidthgsiuherguesbgresukgbkseruygserghseurghiseurghseuiryghseyuirgseuiryghsuierwwiauoehuierfoeiwjuoaesrfhseriguhserg'oiesrthjrt;'oihjsoihrfgj;fokgjpetig[sertg]sertgjgkjdflxifjr;vjguo rthtuosl;thgterohg;juseothgletrjkgntdjknfdjkhguhseurgog
<wolfgang99> eqpeqioerpeqiroeqpr[ger;iogijsieg;slijvnhuybjtutyojtyijd;roijors;tiigs[trhoijynmo ijhrvoidmgcjt,oijepwhuwuichqiuxhremiwuorghviutghnbuirtyhtobytuk,;i/lij;[lo.i[ol,o[p;,.poiuktb,oiyjhbrituvhctuwgoipwqeceurothmorteiuhbyioruvthcmwpiotuhgrviuhbpvhruiehuishmtuiodhmrbdiuhvdochtmigtuhrviuhdiouhgtrwuthoiwuy7945u8v20y7589640yh4w5yniurtyhgirutthn9u3wyv-983wyurghreutghtrdiuthygn4urytb84setyv849w5tnv75498w3y5847wyvtnui45eyt4w8oy4795
<FloodBot1> NoobFukaire: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfgang99> oytv7i45oydy4b
<FloodBot1> wolfgang99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobstro> that was rather pathetic
<paissad> blakkheim, or just (grep -c /proc/cpuinfo) as i said before ;)
<paissad> grep -c processor /proc/cpuinfo *
<wolfgang99> :)
<Chaos2358> Blue1 any ideas?
<Blue1> Chaos2358: where is the pastebin?
<Chaos2358> blue1 i put the info in and hit paste
<Chaos2358> Blue1 ill try again
<Blue1> Chaos2358: right but what is the url?
<Chaos2358> oh oops
<Chaos2358> Blue1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/505403/
<Blue1> Chaos2358: thanks omw (on my way)
<Chaos2358> Blue1 sorry never done it before
<Blue1> Chaos2358: looke like you are using the stock driver.  If you go go System/Administration/Hardware drivers, it should let you grab the latest driver.
<Fezzler> Newbie question.  Does Update Manager update all applications (Ubuntu Studio in particular)
<Chaos2358> Blue1 i had already done that but maybe it didnt install i'll try again
<benben> Hello all
<Blue1> Chaos2358: okay that's about all that I can think of, maybe someone with more experience can help beyond that.
<Chaos2358> Blue1 ok thanks for all your help it said that no proprietary drivers were in use
<Blue1> Chaos2358: :-(
<Blue1> Chaos2358: this is 10.04 right?
<benben> I have a problem with tenda (rt2860sta) wireless adapter. Would anyone give me a hint on how to solve it? Appreciated
<cdwillis> i just installed the 10.10 rc, does anyone know the package for the global menu applet? it seems to have disappeared
<aeon-ltd> !ubuntu+1 | cdwillis
<ubottu> cdwillis: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<sptnik> somebody knows how do I disable the graphics effects(minimize) on gnome?
<tank8465> sptnik: simplest way is to just get rid of compiz, use metacity
<sptnik> tank8465, I don't user compiz.
<sptnik> pure gnome
<sptnik> i wanna disable window minimize efect
<tank8465> sptnik: gnome uses compiz by default to organize windows
<tank8465> sudo apt-get install ccsm (i think)
<tank8465> sptnik: that will give you a GUI for all the gnome effects settings
<_schism_> evening all
<tank8465> _schizm_ good evening
<sptnik> I found.
<_schism_> can you buy music through ubuntuone in rhythmbox in 9.10?  I cant seem to find the store in there anywhere and all i can fins in google is that it should be there.
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Check to see that your "ubuntu one" plugin is enabled in preferances.
<cbleslie> Also. Apparently, I can't spell.
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone, can someone help me with this networking problem?
<_schism_> cbleslie, I dont see an option for it :( I normaly just use my android phone but I want to start sharing some money with my distro
<tank8465> MooshiMuushiL whats the problem?
<i_am_glick> hey is there a tool to manage encryption certificates?
<tank8465> MooshiMuushi: whats the problem?
<i_am_glick> like 509 certificates
<MooshiMuushi> Wait, I made a thread. I'll post it up.
<i_am_glick> and gpg certificates?
<_BEAST> x509 ?
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, That's the link to the thread I made.
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Let me check something. *think* there might be a package for it.
<_schism_> cbleslie, thank you so very much
<jfarrell> svn man this svn setup is kicking my ass
<tank8465> MooshiMuushi: I'm guessing your router/firewall is set at 223.0.0.1, and your wireless AP is set at 223.0.0.2? if that's the case, then theres a collision going on with your IP addresses. manually set a static IP address on the ps3
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Click on applications> Accesories > Terminal
<MooshiMuushi> The PS3's IP address is set to 223.0.0.2
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, The PS3's IP address is set to 223.0.0.2
<cbleslie> _schism_:  then type: sudo-apt-get install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<DanDare> Hello. I have Win7 and Ubuntu in this computer. I want to wipe GRUB boot loader, how to do it ? I tried old DOS fdisk /mbr but isnt working, probably because NTFS. Any clue ?
<tank8465> MooshiMuushi: yep, it's colliding with your wireless access point, those usually take an IP address one spot above the default gateway
<tank8465> change it to 223.0.0.3 or 4 or what have you
<cbleslie> _schism_: It will ask you for your password. Please enter it. Then Restart Rhythembox
<aeon-ltd> DanDare: windows 7 install disk?
<tank8465> mooshimuushi: just not .1 or .2
<wolfgang99> DanDare, i dont know
<tank8465> mooshimuushi or whatever your computer or any other devices on your network are set to
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, When I restart the computer. The wireless will still not work.
<_schism_> cbleslie, can I use aptitude instead of apt-get? for some reason it is a lot faster on my machine
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, Hmm, Ok. Changed it to 192.168.1.10 (PS3)
<Viper> Hi. what is the best tool/way to see mem usage?
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, 192.168.1.9 (PC).
<cbleslie> _schism_:  I don't see why not. As long as your confident in using it.
<tank8465> mooshimuushi: see if that works, if not, then idk.
<cbleslie> _schism_:  It should be enabled then, if not, open up your "preferances" in rhythembox and check off the Ubuntu One Music Store.
<wolfgang99> DanDare, why do you want to wipe the boot loader?
<tank8465> and make sure your default gateway/subnet masks/dns is set right
<_schism_> cbleslie, thank you .  I am a noob but some tools just seem to work better for me :)
<MooshiMuushi> tank8465, Ok then. Thanks tank8465 :)
<tank8465> mooshimuushi: anytime
<cbleslie> _schism_:  "It takes different strokes."
<_schism_> cbleslie,  schism@schismlaptop:~$ sudo aptitude install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<_schism_> [sudo] password for schism:
<_schism_> Reading package lists... Done
<_schism_> Building dependency tree
<_schism_> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> _schism_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_schism_> Reading extended state information
 * cbleslie dances
<DanDare> aeon-ltd, tried yet the win7 install disk but no deal
<DanDare> wolfgang99, because i want to remove the ubuntu partition from this laptop
<wolfbiker> hey guys, does anyone know how I can match amarok with lastfm so i can scrobble my playings to the site?
<cbleslie> _schism_:  How we doing?
<wolfgang99> DanDare, well, just boot up Windows 7 and go to Control Panel
<DanDare> aeon-ltd, yeah I must use the win install DVD. boot from there,.. maintenance mode then: fixmbr
<DanDare> wolfgang99, its possible to do it under control panel? How ?
<wolfgang99> DanDare, then click classic view
<DanDare> wolfgang99, computer/disk management ?
<wolfgang99> DanDare, which is on the left
<infid> after editing /etc/apt/sources.list aren't you supposed to 'sudo aptitude restart'? the command isn't working for me
<_schism_> cbleslie, didnt work making a pastie of the output
<DanDare> ok
<wolfgang99> DanDare, then click system
<gavin__> Greetings Ubuntu crowd.  I have a possibly-stupid question.
<gavin__> Installed 10.4 netbook remix on eee 4g
<wolfgang99> DanDare, wait..... actually click Administrative tools
<gavin__> aka 701
<_schism_> cbleslie,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/505418/
<gavin__> I have a 16gb sd card that contains all my user data
<skrite_> hey all
<cbleslie> _schism_:  So it's actually installed.
<gavin__> the 4g only detects the 16gb sd card once in four boot-ups.
<wolfgang99> DanDare, then click Computer Disk Management
<gavin__> how can I convince netbook remix 10.4 to recognize the sd card every time I boot?
<wolfgang99> DanDare, aka Computer management
<_schism_> cbleslie, dunno said it failed to find the package I think.  then again maybe my system just hates me today :(
<DanDare> wolfgang99, right
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Open Rhythem box
<wolfgang99> DanDare, then wait for it to load
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Click on Edit > Plugins
<skrite_> someone reccomend a lightweight keyboard layout switching app i can use with the awesome window manager?
<DanDare> wolfgang99, ok its done
<_schism_> cbleslie,  I have ubuntuone isnt listed :(
<wolfgang99> DanDare, after it loads, right-click on the partition with ubuntu on it
<cbleslie> _schism_: So there is no "Ubuntu one Music Store" Correct?
<DanDare> wolfgang99, wait. I know how to delete Ubuntu partition. I want to know how to delete GRUB from mbr
<wolfgang99> DanDare, then click 'Delete Partition'
<wolfgang99> DanDare, ok
<DanDare> wolfgang99, anyway, will try win rescue command prompt. Many thanks
<jumpstart> hi @ all!
<_schism_> cbleslie, correct and I dont see any help in synaptic.  I have all the ubuntuone stuff listed installed\
<wolfgang99> DanDare, your welcome. and also, GRUB is in the ubuntu partition
<wolfbiker> hello? need help here
<upgrdman> i use the system monitor panel applet to monitor my box. is that a similar panel applet for monitoring remote boxes? I have a LAMP server on my LAN that I want to monitor.
<skrite_> wolfbiker, whats up?
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, yes??
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Well, I think this is where my experiance ends. Can anyone else help _schism_ out?!
<xXEMO111Xx> I'm curios, if an audio cd is displayed as information about the cd and where each track starts (.cda) in windows, then how come it's a conveniently copyable .wav file in ubuntu? (and ready to convert with OggConvert and un-conveniently needed to re-name to .oga instead of ogg, hehe, lol, I'm drifting away in brackets!)
<blakkheim> xXEMO111Xx wow what a nickname
<skrite_> _schism_, whats up?
<Ken8521> lol
<cbleslie> _schism_:  Consider making a post for it in the forum.  make sure your post states that you have it "installed"
<etherealite> Why can't I keep dhcp3 from putting dns servers in my resolv.conf? this is my dhclient.conf: send host-name "<hostname>";
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, what do u need
<etherealite> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, routers,
<skrite_> _schism_, i just got here, what is the problem?
<xXEMO111Xx> blakkheim, really?
<wolfbiker> does any of you guys know how i can synchronize lastfm with amarok?
<cbleslie> skrite_: He has no "Ubuntu One Music Store" in the side panel of RyhythemBox
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, no. I dont
<wolfbiker> I've tried something but i keep getting this error message
<xXEMO111Xx> *sigh* any help?
<skrite_> cbleslie, thanks.  _schism_  what ubuntu are you running? Lucid?
<_schism_> skrite, trying to buy music through ubuntuone/rythembox in 9.10
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, if u ask me, go to channel ##ufbt
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, then ask
<cbleslie> skrite_:  It is installed via Synapic, but it does not show up in the "plugins" dialouge.
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, the people there
<wolfgang99> wolfbiker, for help
<i_am_glick> hey does evolution support 509 certificates?
<i_am_glick> for email encryption?
<_schism_> cbleslie, thank you so much for the help. digging through the forums while I am on here. thats why its taking me a bit sometimes to respond which I aplogise for
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  not sure exactly what your question is
<xXEMO111Xx> I'm curios, if an audio cd is displayed as information about the cd and where each track starts (.cda) in windows, then how come it's a conveniently copyable .wav file in ubuntu? (and ready to convert with OggConvert and un-conveniently needed to re-name to .oga instead of ogg, hehe, lol, I'm drifting away in brackets!)
<wolfbiker> wolfgang99, alright thanks
<TDJACR> i_am_glick: I believe so.
<blakkheim> !repeat > xXEMO111Xx
<ubottu> xXEMO111Xx, please see my private message
<wolfgang99> i_am_glick>nope
<cbleslie> _schism_:  I tried my best. :( Sorry I can't be of more help.
<skrite_> cbleslie, _schism_ ok, let me look something up
<i_am_glick> wolfgang99, do you know of a unix email client that does?
<MooshiMuushi> Can anyone help out here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<_schism_> cbleslie, dude the fact you were willing to help means more than actualy finding the answer in a lot of ways.....
<_schism_> skrite, thank you so much
<TDJACR> i_am_glick: Maybe Thunderbird?
<cbleslie> _schism_:  That's what this stuff is all about. Helping people. :)
<xXEMO111Xx> damn bot!
<wolfgang99> i_am_glick, umm..........
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  so are you asking why it's not a wav in windows, or why you have to encode it?
<_schism_> cbleslie, I agree and maybe one day I can do the same.  maybe I can become an offical ubuntu cheerleader :)
<etherealite> Why can't I keep dhcp3 from putting dns servers in my resolv.conf? this is my dhclient.conf: request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, routers
<wolfgang99> i_am_glick, try thunderbird
<i_am_glick> yeah i am
<xXEMO111Xx> is bobstro a bot too?
<i_am_glick> im surprised that evolution doesnt
<cbleslie> _schism_:  We can only hope for that day to come. :P
<i_am_glick> what the heck?
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  no, i am not sure what your question actually is.
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  re-pasting the original convoluted question will not help clarify.
<skrite_> _schism_, the music store does show up in synaptic? as already being installed?  oh, and what ubuntu version are you using?  lucid?
<_schism_> cbleslie, then again I walk around with a 50cd spindle of burned ubuntu cds and hand them out to anyone that will take them :)
<xXEMO111Xx> are you a bot?
<wolfgang99> i_am_glick, try using windows live mail :)
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  are you actually interested in figuring something out?
<xXEMO111Xx> yes
<_schism_> skrite, 9.10 ummmm never could remeber the code names. and synaptic shows every ubuntuone package installed
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  you mentioned several different things in your question, so i'm not sure what to suggest.
<wolfgang99> xXEMO111Xx, who?
<xXEMO111Xx> HOW MANY BOTS ARE THERE HERE!?!
<blakkheim> !caps | xXEMO111Xx
<ubottu> xXEMO111Xx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  ubottu IS a bot
<wolfgang99> xXEMO111Xx, who are u talking to?
<skrite_> xXEMO111Xx, a bazillion, i think. they should get their own channel
<MooshiMuushi> Can anyone help out here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<RogerBoogie> hello
<nogo> they will turn off the bots as soon as you are begining to talk
<RogerBoogie> Visual
<tank8465> i totally am a bot too.
<xXEMO111Xx> is 'skrite' a bot?
<tank8465> like. i know robot stuff.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, i think i know
<Rotham> Im trying to disable this:  < SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=11	[slave  pointer  (2)]  >  with this:  " xinput -set-prop 13 “Device Enabled” 0"    and getting tihs error  "property “Device doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format"  what am I doing wrong?
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cbleslie> MooshiMuushi: have you tried MediaTomb?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite, I'm always here :)
<blakkheim> xXEMO111Xx: this is an ubuntu support channel, maybe you can take your bot games elsewhere
<wolfgang99> Rotham, why?
<tank8465> lol xxemo111xx your name is both annoying to type, and you're more paranoid than that time that I mixed mushrooms and coke
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  you realize cddb is not the audio file format, right?
<johnny77> ok, I was able to remove the grub and boot into windows. Is it hard to fix the partitions?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, when you reboot it does not use  your /etc/network/interfaces ?  disable the gnome applet nm-applet
<cbleslie> MooshiMuushi: It streams UPNP
<etherealite> OPS BAN HAMMER NOWWWWW!
<IdleOne> etherealite: drop the caps please
<_BEAST> This is webchat annalist rooms 0_o
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  cddb reads the disc layout.
<Rotham> because the "disable while typing" doesnt seem to work for me and my touchpad is REALLY annoying me :P
<wolfgang99> xXEMO111Xx, hey, guess what?
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  it does NOT read id3 tags and such.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_,how do I do that?
<RogerBoogie> Visual Effects are switched off or set to none no matter if I change the setting. It won't stick. Every startup same thing. Ubuntu 10.04... how can I make it permanent?
<Rotham> wolfgang99..
<etherealite> Why can't I keep dhcp3 from putting dns servers in my resolv.conf? this is my dhclient.conf: request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, routers
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  so your question is convoluted at best.
<MooshiMuushi> cbleslie, Nah, I like my PS3 Media Server :)
<Pentium3> Rotham: Do you have a "trackpoint"?
<xXEMO111Xx> *sigh*, this is just confusing., I am sorry, bot and non bot.
<tank8465> RogerBoogie: uninstall compiz?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, well, first, try to use the nm-applet to set up your network for that computer
<wolfgang99> Rotham, o no
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  start with wikipedia article on cddb
<wolfgang99> QUIT
<cbleslie> MooshiMuushi: I would highly reccomend it. You just have to edit 2 lines of code for flawless connectivity.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, i have disabled it before, and used network/interfaces, but it is not the handiest way
<|Anthony|> is there a multiseat function native to ubuntu?
<RogerBoogie> tank8465, u saying uninstall then reinstall?
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  you can encode the files with tags if format support them (e.g. mp3, ogg)
<Rotham> pentium3 :  no a touchpad
<wolfgang99> bye bye
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  but the two are not related in any way.
<MooshiMuushi> cbleslie, Ok then. Ill check it out later.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, also, i don't really know how to disable it any easier than removing it
<Squarism> where can i find games for ubuntu.. got nothing clear with google
<cbleslie> MooshiMuushi: Good times.
<RogerBoogie> I'll check it and let ya know... thnks
<Pentium3> Rotham: k sorry cant help, if you had one I would suggest going into the CMOS and disable the touchpad and get used to the trackpoint.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Well, we can always re-download it :)
<blakkheim> !games | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  if you can clarify what you are trying to do, or what your intent is, you may get more useful answers.
<Pentium3> on another subject..
<tank8465> rogerboogie: no, outright get rid of. your WM will fallback to metacity, which is fullfeatured and minimal on the effects
<skrite_> sure
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, sure
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, So how do I open up the nm-manager?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Applet.
<RogerBoogie> ic. alright thank you tank8465
<Rotham> Pentium3: I have a backup mouse I use most of the time... As I can set it up so a terminal command can turn the touchpad on if I need it then ill be fine... I have no clue what the Cmos is tho :P
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, you also may need a couple more lines in what you have posted.
<cbleslie> Squarism: check out http://www.playdeb.net/
<_schism_> skrite, karmic
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Oh? Ok then.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, what desktop are you on?
<Pentium3> I just recently got a docking port for my latitude and the first handfull of times I tried to boot it freaked out on me in various ways, it works now but won't play through the docks audio ports to my stereo, it just keeps coming fro the pc's speakers.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Gnome.
<Pentium3> And also is the freaking out normmal?
<Squarism> blakkheim, cbleslie : thanx
<skrite_> ok, Lucid?
<etherealite> Why can't I keep dhcp3 from putting dns servers in my resolv.conf? this is my dhclient.conf: request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, routers
<Pentium3> Rotham: the CMOS is the setup for the BIOS, it changes how the system acts and is represented to the OS.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Yep.
<Rotham> ahh gotcha.. that probably wouldnt work for me then :P
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid).
<nogo> i don't have efi issues
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, ok, do this first, go into your preferences
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Yep.
<i_am_glick> hmm thunderbird refuses to import my certificate
<i_am_glick> saying it cant be verified
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Network Connections?
<i_am_glick> or may have expired or been revoked
<Pentium3> I am having problems with my new docking station, if I could get help I would be very grateful.
<i_am_glick> what the hell
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, preferences => startup applications and uncheck the network manager
<bobstro> etherealite: you want to preserve what you have in resolv.conf?
<Chaiwalla> my main PC has Windows XP, my laptop has Xubuntu.  How can I access the files on my XP desktop from my Xubuntu laptop over the wireless network?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Done.
<nogo> Chaiwalla: xubuntu is not ubuntu
<skrite_> ok, logout and back in
<Chaiwalla> I know
<blakkheim> Chaiwalla: you can use smb or ftp or http
<bobstro> etherealite:  have you read manpage for dhclient.conf?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, I might not get internet...
<Chaiwalla> whats smb
<xXEMO111Xx> ubottu keeps saying it's not inteligent, and whenever I re-phrase my question to 'why is', it sends an edit request and compliments my eye for detail.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blakkheim> Chaiwalla: samba
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  you seem to want to fight bots. are you still working on the cd issue?
<nogo> Chaiwalla: smb is a dagerous thing which i removed at the beginning
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, right, you might have to turn it back on to get internet, we want to see if your network device is ok with your config file in /etc/network/interfaces
<bobstro> nogo:  huh?
<rodrigo> hello, someone could use Skype for voice calls, and to be heard?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, wait
<xXEMO111Xx> yes and for this question, it is apparent I need a human.
<skrite_> Mohero, still here?
<Pentium3> I am having problems with my new docking station, if I could get help I would be very grateful.
<collosi> nogo: why is smb dangerous?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Hm?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, still here?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Right here.
<skrite_> have you tried setting a static ip with the network manager?
<scribawf> any suggestions for app similar to mklivecd or mylivecd in Ubuntu?
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  you are trying to relate two things which are not related. cddb has nothing to do with audio file format.
<wolfgang99> can anyone help me on getting internet explorer?
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  so what are you actually trying to do?
<xXEMO111Xx> any humans out there?!?
<IdleOne> !windows | wolfgang99
<ubottu> wolfgang99: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  there are trolls apparently.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, What do you mean by "tried setting a static ip with the network manager"?
<IdleOne> xXEMO111Xx: I am going to ask you to stop asking ubottu questions, it's a bot it won't answer you. I am also going to ask that if you actually want help then answer bobstro because he seems to want to help.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, well, in your forum post, you have a couple of lines that would configure your computer to have a static ip  192.168.1.10
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, right?
<xXEMO111Xx> I will now attempt to make my question more 'robot friendly'. okay.
<bobstro> xXEMO111Xx:  we'll settle for coherent, but yes please :)
<etherealite> bobstro Yes I've poured over it and yet somethingas simple as what I'm trying to do isn't working
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, My computer has a static IP address o 192.168.1.9
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, of*
<bobstro> etherealite:  are you trying to preserve settings, or just keep them from being added?
<siddhion> hi. i got a problem. after Windows Vista Updater downloaded a set of new updates I restarted my laptop like usual. When I restart I am presented with the option to boot from Ubuntu 10.04 and also Windows Recovery Mode which gets me back into Vista. Since the updates were downlaoded I no longer see the Windows Recovery Mode boot option. How come this happened?
<Pentium3> I am having problems with my new docking station, if I could get help I would be very grateful.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, [NOTE]
<MooshiMuushi> The PS3's IP Address is 192.168.1.10
<MooshiMuushi> THE PC's IP Address is 192.168.1.9
<etherealite> bobstro I want to use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 as my name servers not what dhcp gives me.
<bobstro> etherealite:  did you try prepend? or supersede?
<RogerBoogie> ok, I uninstalled compiz but now unable to change visual settings ( I did change setting metacity to something else while trying to get the look of gnome-shell working but forgot where to go to make change)
<collosi> siddhion:  so, you can't log into Vista anymore?
<bobstro> etherealite:  also, is resolvconf package installed?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, so how did you set the static ip up?
<etherealite> bobstro they'll prepbend for like a few hours then go to the bottom of the list.
<xXEMO111Xx> bobstro, please pm me.
<siddhion> I should also mention that I have the option to enter command line mode with GRUB. I guess that is the only way to solve this but I have no idea how.
<etherealite> bobstro resolvconf is not installed.
<siddhion> Collosi right. there is no Windows Recovery Mode option which was the way I always got back to Vista
<bobstro> etherealite:  ok. it can change the game
<collosi> siddhion:  you can boot up ubuntu and configure your grub with the right settings
<etherealite> bobstro well can it change the game for the better? Its fccsking ridiculuous that this is so hard.
<CameronH> Well i want to dual boot vista/ubuntu. I have backed everything up and got a live cd. I defragged windows last night but i still cant shrink the vista partition much yet i have ~50gb free space. I have been told i can do the shrink for the ubuntu partition within the installer on the cd. Is this how i should do it?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi,  ok, i want you to post the output of  cat /etc/network/interfaces   and  sudo ifconfig    dont paste here use this service http://pastebin.com/
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, I setted the PS3's ip address as 192.168.1.10. I then setted up the PC's (wired) ip adddress as 192.168.1.10. I then set up the wireless to gets its own ip address.
<lacrymology> is there a way I can map a keyboard shortcut to cycle between keyboard layouts?
<MooshiMuushi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<siddhion> collosi Ok I know how to get into GRUB. I just do not know what commands to type in. Any ideas?
<bobstro> etherealite:  yeah, i do agree to a point. the information is buried. and the answer depends on what's breaking it.
<jmigel> hi there
<AkhlD> i need a video converter for my ubuntu
<bobstro> etherealite:  i found resolvconf more annoying to be honest.
<AkhlD> :D
<jpmh> I am running from a flash drive /dev/sdb1 - live session - how do I write to it, it won't let me mount it
<RogerBoogie> mp4ize for a video converter
<AkhlD> RogerBoogie, thanks :)
<collosi> siddhion: what version of grub do you have?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/505431/
<collosi> siddhion: what ubuntu version are you running?
<AkhlD> RogerBoogie, where can i get this "mp4ize"
<mkquist_> AkhlD: what kind of video do you want to convert?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Ethernet cable not connected.
<AkhlD> i need to convert an avi file to mtv format
<RogerBoogie> google it... gives good instructions. I cant right now... dont have the minimize, close buttons & limited to actions
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, AVIdemux
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, and you are trying to get the wireless to work?
<AkhlD> ok MooshiMuushi :)
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, sudo apt-get install avidemux
<siddhion> collosi I have Ubuntu 10.04. I am not sure what version of GRUB I have.
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, yeah im installin it frm the synaptic package manager
<collosi> siddhion:  you will have to edit your /etc/default/grub file
<siddhion> collosi ok. I will access that file now. What should I type into it?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Yes, but whenever I restart the computer with the settings that my friend gave me. The network manager applet will go away. Therefore , leaving me with no wireless internet :)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, according to what you posted, you have an ip address on the wireless.  try to ping the router.   ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, AH i see
<skrite_> sorry
<collosi> siddhion: if you are confused try installing startupmanager -- sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, so you want the wireless to work when you restart the computer?
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, it says "W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/avidemux/libavidemux0_2.5.2-0ubuntu3_i386.deb"
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Correct!
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, ok, give me a second
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, Then use the code I gave you in teminal.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Ok.
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, ok :)
<siddhion> collosi ok
<sybariten> Hi, i'm trying to chmod 777 /mnt/sdb1/ but i really cant see it take effect . Any suggestions?
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, it says the same error
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, Odd! Give me a second.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, do you need the wireless to be a static ip address?
<sybariten> the drive is     drwxrwx---  7 root floppy 32768 1970-01-01 00:00 sdb1
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, take your time :)
<chrissharp123> AkhlD: do 'sudo apt-get update' and try again
<AkhlD> k
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Well, It can be changed, but I just hope it connects to the router.
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  and what filesystem is on the drive?
<CameronH> Well i want to dual boot vista/ubuntu. I have backed everything up and got a live cd. I defragged windows last night but i still cant shrink the vista partition much yet i have ~50gb free space. I have been told i can do the shrink for the ubuntu partition within the installer on the cd. Is this how i should do it? Yes no?
<CameronH> Btw am nub
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: AFA i can see, its vfat
<collosi> siddhion:  take a look at this article it could help http://linuxers.org/howto/how-configure-grub2-ubuntu-910
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/avidemux/download
<siddhion> collosi I just started 'startupmanager' and got this message 'An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for startupmanager. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly.'
<chrissharp123> CameronH: 50 GB should be plenty for Ubuntu
<AkhlD> ok MooshiMuushi
<AkhlD> The webpage at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/avidemux/download might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<AkhlD> :-/
<aegis> Hi all...  I'm restoring my server after having to rebuild my RAID array...  I was wondering if anyone could direct me to information for ensuring that GRUB2 will recognize my new mdadm RAID array as well as what I need to do to update mdadm on the system.
<AkhlD> it works now hehe
<CameronH> chrissharp123: yes thanks, im just wondering if thats how i should go about doing it
<sybariten> Dr_Willis:    /dev/sdb1               1       60800   488375968+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: does avidemux support that file type?
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, Avi? Yes! Of course!
<step21> so ... how is everybody liking 10.10 rc so far?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, ok. we are going to try something.  put this in /etc/network/interfaces  http://paste.ubuntu.com/505438/  leave the network manager disabled in startup apps and restart ( i think only log out and back in)
<mkquist_> MooshiMuushi: lol... nice
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  you set the permissions and ownership of vfat/ntfs when you mount them. Nor afterwards.
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  You need the proper uid/gid/umask/dmask  options when mounting.
<chrissharp123> CameronH: yes - you should be able to shrink it more with the installer or with gparted, which should be a program included on the live CD
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: Eh, hm!!
<uLinux> ei guys
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: might it be that i'm trying to chmod now, afterwards then? Should i unmount and do the 777 first?
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  the ntfs-config tool can tweak the defaults also. for vfat and ntfs
<AkhlD> MooshiMuushi, it says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libartsc0 (>= 1.5.2-0)"
<sybariten> okay
<CameronH> ok will try
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  No.... you SET it WHEN you mount..
<siddhion> collosi here is the whole error http://pastie.org/1197614
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  you dont chmod/chown ntfs/vfat at all
<chrissharp123> CameronH: just know that it might write over some Vista files if you do it, but you can repair Vista with the Vista install/recovery CD
<uLinux> im trying to play a bluray using mplayer (terminal).. it plays the audio but the video doesnt show up.. i have gnome mplayer installed too
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Give me a second.
<CameronH> chrissharp123 ohok
<Dr_Willis> !blueray
<etherealite> Attention makers of dhcp3 you can go to hell.
<uLinux> !bluray
<collosi> siddhion:  did you try running it with sudo
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had a Blueray to even try on linux, or anywhere else :)
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: ok, but... wait.. the mount point i make, isnt on vfat i think
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: you can download a demo torrent made by x264 guys
<Dr_Willis> sybariten:  mount point's permissions dont matter.. they are ignired once you actually mount somthing to it.
<collosi> siddhion:  open a terminal and type this #sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: ah! i see ... merci
<collosi> siddhion:  can you see where your windows partion is located?
<hanasaki> which package has the calc from applications/accessories
<hanasaki> ?
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: I can play it with VLC and lxBDPlayer but following this guide i cant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, What version are you using?
<MooshiMuushi> AkhlD, Brb.
<AkhlD> Linux akhldz 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<AkhlD> tyt
<siddhion> collosi ok I see a HPFS/NTFS system under /dev/sda2
<siddhion> collosi I also 3 linuxs , one is a Linux swap / Solaris
 * G0di- is away: Freenode Rules!!
<collosi> siddhion: type this # sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<chrissharp123> hanasaki: it's called gcalctool
<hanasaki> thanksw
<collosi> you should see an empty nano file open
<hanasaki> chrissharp123: is there a package that will install all those standard accessories?
<collosi> siddhion:  follow these instructions http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<chrissharp123> hanasaki: as far as I know, it comes with ubuntu-desktop
<siddhion> collosi ok I got siddhion@siddhion-laptop:~$ sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<siddhion> chmod: cannot access `/etc/grub.d/11_Windows': No such file or directory
<chrissharp123> hanasaki: it's packaged with GNOME
<i_am_glick> i cant import a privately signed certificate
<i_am_glick> it refuses to import
<i_am_glick> what the heck, isnt there a way to override?
<collosi> siddhion:  Im sorry I gave you the wrong command this is the correct one: http://erickoo.wordpress.com/2009/06/14/how-to-add-vista-partition-to-grub-2-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<collosi> siddhion: # sudo nano /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Nope :D
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Still didn't connect to the internet.
<sybariten> Dr_Willis: i used this page now - have to admit that i just sloppily googled for this, without trying to understand all details. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions  ctrl-f "solid example". It didnt give any better results, but do you think its a good starting point?
<sybariten> i mean, do i want to tweak this line
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Skrite?
<collosi> siddhion: remember that your partition is located in /dev/sda2 and not /dev/sda
<collosi> /dev/sda1
<siddhion> collosi ok.
<sark666> haven't updated my box for a bit. it's running 9.10. trying to get mythfrontend and pulseaudio to work together
<siddhion> collosi but why do I need to worry about that?
<sark666> or have pulse get out of the way gracefully
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Are you there?
<siddhion> collosi also do I need to include the EOF in there?
<collosi> siddhion:  because you need to configure your "set root=" correctly
<darso> hi there guys
<darso> i just installed xchat for the hell of it
<adam_> I'm looking for a game that used to be included with previous versions of Ubuntu. It's basically a screen full of balls of different color and the player selects groups of balls of the same color which subsequently disappear.
<Vbitz> i am using ircII
<darso> im trippin bad on mushies
<collosi> siddhion: I would, even though it just stands for end of file
<w1n5ton5> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=1
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, ???
<uLinux> can't open '/sys/class/hwmon/hwmon0/temp2_input'  Why hwmon entries change after a restart?
<w1n5ton5> Is this guide up to date?
<collosi> siddhion: it's obvious that is the end of file
<w1n5ton5> Will it work with 10.04?
<Vbitz> send
<siddhion> collosi right i think i should leave it
<Vbitz> help
<collosi> siddhion:  make sure you have "set root=(hd0,2)
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Skrite. Are you there?!?!
<siddhion> collosi I am getting confused on the part where he talks about GRUB and changing that line if you have GRUB 2.
<collosi> siddhion:  sorry, Im not to familiar with grub2 and it is alot different from the original grub
<siddhion> collosi but how do I check what version of grub I have?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite, Are you there?
<collosi> siddhion:  I believe grub2 comes installed by default on ubuntu 10.04
<collosi> siddhion:  you have grub2
<siddhion> collosi hmm ok. it is weird because when I type grub into Terminal it says The program 'grub' is currently not installed.
<w1n5ton5> nvm
<w1n5ton5> I found a guide
<siddhion> collosi how is that even possible.
<siddhion> collosi should I install Grub?
<plwert_> is there a way to install packages as a non-root user? I want to do dev work that requires a bunch of libraries, and although I could technically download each one individually and compile them to ~/local, it seems like apt-get should have something for this...
<collosi> siddhion:  huh?  how can you not have grub?  did you change to lilo or something?
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, here, sorry
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, stepped out a bit, how'd it go?
<siddhion> collosi lilo? I doubt it. I have no idea how this happened.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Not good at all :D
<skrite_> hell, sorry
<skrite_> ok...
<collosi> siddhion:  ok, did create the 11_windows file already?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo update-grub' should install grub if its on the system...
<siddhion> collosi I guess lilo is another way to load ubuntu.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, I didn't connect to the internet.
<Dr_Willis> LILO i dont think works very well with ubuntu these days.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, ok, checking
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Just ot let you know, the ethernet cable is not connected.
<collosi> siddhion: I seriously doubt you are using lilo, since grub2 is the default boot loader in ubunut 10.04
<siddhion> collosi yes it is created but I still dont know what to do with that one line
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, to*
<collosi> siddhion:  once you create that file type this  # sudo nano /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<collosi> siddion:  oops i meant this  # sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, ok
<uLinux> im having another issue: after unmouting ISO from loop Nautilus still shows a ISO Drive. it only disappears if I restart "Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0"
<tejaishot> how can i install flash cs3 in ubuntu
<tejaishot> anyone pls help me
<siddhion> collosi lost you. can you retype last line
<collosi> siddhion: your windows is located in /dev/sda2, so your line will look like this root=(hd0,2)
<_schism_> skrite, could my ubuntone issue be that I am on 9.10 instead of 10.04?
<collosi> siddhion:  after the 11_windows file is created and you set your root like I stated above, you will type in the following command  # sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  theres some 'archive mounter' tool ive seen on my Right click menus that automate the mounting of ISO files.  Been using that lately
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  that error seems to say you are trying to Mount it.. not unmount it.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, is your gateway 192.168.1.1 ?
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: yeah but it doesnt go away
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: ill take a screenshot
<siddhion> collosi ok I just entered 'sudo chmod a+x /etc/grub.d/11_Windows'
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Ues in general. No for setting.
<siddhion> collosi so next I go 'sudo update-grub'?
<collosi> siddhion:  yes
<kazoo> Hi, i just installed mythwebtv but not sure on how to use it.
<uLinux> now it's gone
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, what do you get if you  do this    ping -c 3 192.168.1.1 ?
<siddhion> collosi looks good, it just said it found Windows Recovery Environment (loader)
<collosi> siddhion:  Also, remember if you copied the exact same lines as the site, your entry in grub will state "Windows 7"
<MooshiMuushi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<siddhion> collosi right on. thanks for the heads up
<collosi> siddhion:  if you change the the menuentry to "Vista" and run the #sudo update-grub again it will change this for you
<MooshiMuushi> skrite, http://paste.ubuntu.com/505447/
<collosi> siddhion:  reboot and hopefully all goes well
<siddhion> collosi ok cool so do i need to do 'sudo reboot' ?
<collosi> siddhion:  if you'd like, or you can just reboot from the menu, either way will work
<b43er> Anyone else having trouble with Broadcom 4318 wireless and 10.10 RC?  My connection keeps dropping.
<kazoo> any idea's on how to fix that?
<Ryen> !10.10 b43er
<Ryen> !10.10 | b43er
<ubottu> b43er: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kazoo> !mythwebtv
<susanowo> b43er: broadcom cards are not very friendly to linux
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, replace your wlan0 stuff with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/505449/  then   do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<susanowo> darn, I was just about to suggest something to him, too
<_schism_> if I upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 can I roll back if I have to?
<edbian> _schism_, nope.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Ok.
<_schism_> edbian, thank you sir. least I have people here to save me if I fry something ;)
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Do I paste this over the "auto lo"
<MooshiMuushi> ?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, ?
<w1n5ton5> Can someone help me?
<edbian> _schism_, You won't fry anything :)
<MooshiMuushi> w1n5ton5, Don't ask, say it. Someone will help.
<w1n5ton5> Let's say I copy all the files off a drive
<_schism_> edbian, well I took  my media machine from 9.04 to 10.04 and ended up having to wipe it and reinstall.  hopefully this one wont be that painful....
<w1n5ton5> Onto an identical drive
<w1n5ton5> would it boot and be the same as the original?
<_schism_> edbian, and to think all this just to give ubuntu some money from ubuntuone music :)
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Do I paste this over "auto lo"?
<susanowo> w1n5ton5: to do that I would suggest imaging the disk or partition of the system you are copying
<w1n5ton5> how do I image it?
<edbian> _schism_, Don't you hate it when that happens?  If it's any consolation, it is almost never so far gone that you have to re-install.  The problem is not with the system it's with the expertise of the user.
<susanowo> partimage
<collosi> w1n5ton:  yes, imaging would be the best
<w1n5ton5> sudo partimage?
<kazoo> fuck this, i'm going back to apache.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, no, leave the auto lo
<susanowo> I believe you would have to download it
<skrite_> also leave the loopback liine
<susanowo> so sudo aptitude install partimage
<w1n5ton5> got it
<w1n5ton5> thanks
<susanowo> actually, you'll have to do it from a livecd or another system, as you cannot do it while booted into the drive
<susanowo> np
<w1n5ton5> lol okay
<_schism_> edbian, I know its me and my noobness.  for my media machine I was leaving to go out of town for a week so I had to go fast and not able to dig deep and learn :(
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Private dialog.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, the fact that you could get a response on 192.168.1.1 means it is likely your router
<edbian> _schism_, Well if you have any problems you know where to ask!
<_schism_> edbian, and you dont know how good that makes me feel to leave windoze behind :)
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Why am I changing my IP address.
<MooshiMuushi> ?
<Squarism> to bad there aint not much of a gaming scene on linux
<vader> Evening all.
<_schism_> edbian, is it better to use the gui thingie for a dist upgrade or aptitude?
<edbian> _schism_, makes no difference.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, each of your network interfaces have an ip address, we are leaving the wired one the number it is,
<_schism_> edbian, is one faster?
<edbian> _schism_, No.  You might learn more from using aptitude?
<_schism_> edbian, ok I actualy like aptitude better.  ncurses and the like just seem to click with me.
<edbian> _schism_, excellent :)
<_schism_> edbian, c64 ftw ;)
<MooshiMuushi2> skrite_, ?
<mamece2> hello, i just intalled BT4 and the grub got damaged, now i cant start ubuntu nor BT4, i will completly format my HD to install ubuntu, how can i do this?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, ?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, brb.
<mamece2> rite now i have ntfs partition and ext4, how can i installa just ubuntu and bT4 in my HD?
<collosi> mamece2:  just install bt4 over windows
<mamece2> do u think that will work? first BT4 and then ubuntu?
<Chaos2358> hey i accidentlly removed the audio control from my top toolbar and cant find it to put it back. can someone help
<mamece2> they have different kernel version
<collosi> mamece2:  do you want to keep your current installation of ubuntu?
<collosi> mamece2:  You can have both installed no problem, you can even share the swap I believe if you so desire
<mamece2> collosi i wanted to shrink windows partition and augment the ubuntu one
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, You there?
<collosi> mamece2:  I though you wanted to only have bt4 and ubuntu?
<Its-me-again> anyone here use sound juicer
<collosi> mamece2:  you want to resize your NTFS partions and increase your linux one correct?
<mamece2> collosi, is taht possible?
<susanowo> mamece2: yes.  you could use gparted or gnu parted.
<Celtibero> Hello
<susanowo> or fdisk if you so desired
<collosi> mamece2: sure, but I dont know how safe it is, I havent resized a windows partion in many years
<Celtibero> When will Ubuntu 10 be released?
<susanowo> I recently resized a windows partition
<Its-me-again> i want to edit the track titles i cant in soundjuicer
<collosi> mamece2:  use gparted
<susanowo> the only issue you have is possibly messing up grub
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, here
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Welcome Back.
<mamece2> gparted from live cd doesnt work
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, what did yu get
<Celtibero> The counter of the site doesn't show how much time remains...
<collosi> mamece2:  then install it on ubuntu
<Celtibero> At least in my case...
<susanowo> mamece2: then try parted in a terminal from a livecd
<collosi> mamece2:  you do have a dual boot already right?
<mamece2> i booted an ubuntu live cd, they start gparted and i cant unmount nor resize, the option is shaded, dont work
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, When I entered in the code for the network thingy. The terminal said that the file wasn't located.
<mamece2> rite know i have grub 1.5 i cannot start unbuntu (3 kernel) nor bt4 :(
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, When I disabled the Network Manager and restarted the computer with the code you gave me. It didn't connect to the internet.
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Am I doing something wrong o.o?
<susanowo> you may wish to resize the ntfs drive and reinstall ubuntu
<susanowo> on the newly resized partition.
<mamece2> susanowo i cant resize the ntfs drive
<susanowo> not even from inside windows?
<skrite_> you should not have to restart the computer, just the network   with the sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mamece2> what kind of files do ubuntu and bt4 needs? i will start from scratch
<collosi> mamece2:  why can't you mount the partition?
<yerko> ola
<MooshiMuushi> download gparted live cd, restart the computer and insert the disc in. From there you can do whatever you want. Hit apply and your done.
<susanowo> mamece2: are you just trying gparted to umount it? have you tried sudo umount?
<MooshiMuushi> Resizing the harddrive that is.
<skrite_> MooshiMuushi, if you restart the network again, try to ping the router again ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
<mamece2> susanowo i have not tryed sudo unmount
<Celtibero> Does anybody know when Ubuntu 10 will be released?
<uLinux> ubottu:
<tieinv> Celtibero,  oct 10
<Ryen> !10.10 | Celtibero
<ubottu> Celtibero: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<uLinux> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Celtibero> Thank you very much
<Celtibero> Will that one be the final version, or another beta version?
<Ryen> Celtibero: That will be the RC.
<Celtibero> Ryen What does that mean? (Sorry)
<Celtibero> Release candidate?
<Ryen> Celtibero: Yes.
<Ryen> Celtibero: That is out right now, which means that it will be the real version. The one that should have most of the bugs fixed.
<etzerd> hello all
<uLinux> ei
<Celtibero> Ryen Are you already using it?
<etzerd> when the new Gnome version will be out?
<Ryen> Celtibero: No I will not be upgrading to 10.10, because there is no use for me.
<infid> how can i get emailed when a failed ssh login occurs?
<tieinv> cel
<tieinv> Celtibero,  rc  Thu Sep 30 18:46:26 BST 2010
<uLinux> !what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Celtibero> tieinv I don't understand, has the Release Candidate version already been released?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite, ?
<tieinv> Celtibero,  yes
<Celtibero> Ok, the counter that shows the days left for the release works now... My question is: What version will be released in 6 days time?
<andonii> .
<Flyingwatermelon> how do i install thunderbird on ubuntu?
<Celtibero> Has anyone tried RC already?
<collosi> infid:  maybe setup a cronjob and make a script?
<Ryen> !10.10 | Celtibero
<ubottu> Celtibero: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MooshiMuushi> Flyingwatermelon, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Viper> Did you look in Ubuntu Software Center?
<MooshiMuushi> Flyingwatermelon, enter that in to the terminal.
<Celtibero> Ok
<gnubuntu> 42!
<MooshiMuushi> gnubuntu, Is not the meaning of life.
<Celtibero> I assume next Sunday will be released the full operating version, without bugs... Am I right?
<collosi> Flyingwatermelon:  have you tried #sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<mamece2> guys in the bt4 channel are such a jerks.. no offense
<Celtibero> Or should I say "without known bugs"?
<mamece2> what the best file system for ubuntu/bt4 ?
<Flyingwatermelon> collosi,  yes
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, Are you talking about Ubuntu 10.10?
<Celtibero> Yes
<Flyingwatermelon> Collosi, says resource temporarily unavailable
<Celtibero> Does any of you know something about Playonlinux?
<MooshiMuushi> Flyingwatermelon, My computer installed it just fine.
<collosi> Flyingwatermelon:  are you updating?
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, You there?
<collosi> Flyingwatermelon: make sure update manager and the software center are running
<MooshiMuushi> Heard about it. Never used it. PLayonLinux.
<uLinux> !xmbc
<collosi> Flyingwatermelon: *are not running
<uLinux> !xbmc
<Celtibero> And another question... Why does the Ubuntu site suggest me to download a 32bit operating system, instead of a 64bit one? My processor is 64bit capable... I don't really understand this...
<Flyingwatermelon> collosi, i am updating that must be the problem then MooshiMuushi
<gvsa123> quick question... if i'm going to transfer music files from nautilus to my iphone 4, in which folder should i transer them to?
<ZykoticK9> Could someone else confirm a bug with prboom on i386?  According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prboom/+bug/375498 it should be fixed, but on i386 I'm getting the Signal 8 shortly after starting the game (on my 64bit box, no such issue - as stated in bug; also the Debian package works fine - also as stated in bug)
<Celtibero> MooshiMuushi Which Ubuntu version are you currently operating with?
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, Ultimate Edition Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid).
<infid> what do i have to do to be able to make this work: echo 'foo' | mail -s 'test' infid@gmail.com ?
<mamece2> what file system do u use? ext4 or reiiserfs?
<collosi> Flyingwatermelon: Yup, just wait and install via terminal or software center
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, Are you there?
<Celtibero> MooshiMuushi Why do they suggest me to download and install a 32bit Ubuntu, instead of a 64bit one?
<collosi> infid:  you writing a script?
<Celtibero> MooshiMuushi That's silly, since my processor is 64bit capable, don't you think so?
<Sn1p3rW0lf> Hi, does anyone know if there is away to assign a particular font with a specific keyboard layout.
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, A 32bit Ubuntu can only run on maximum of 4GBs of ram. Unlike the 64bit, where it can run on more then 4GBs of ram.
<collosi> Celtibero:  I am only assuming this, but maybe because the x386 is more stable
<icarus-c> Celtibero, all PC support 32bit, while older machine doesn't support 64bit
<infid> collosi: yeah
<Celtibero> My Pc does support 64bit
<collosi> infid:  start with #!/bin/bash at the top
<Celtibero> Which one should I catch?
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, 64bit operating system can't run as much programs as a 32bit.
<icarus-c> MooshiMuushi, yea but generally it is a good idea to use 64bit on machine with 1GB ram or more
<infid> collosi: well thats not what i mean. i mean how do i enable the sending of mail from the command line. do i have to set up outgoing smtp somehow or what
<icarus-c> MooshiMuushi, such as?..
<Celtibero> MooshiMuushi You are right, I'm currently running Ubuntu Jaunty 64bit and many applications simply don't work...
<MooshiMuushi> icarus-c, Nope, 32bit operating system is more compatible with more programs the a 64bit.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, really :-o what app are they
<icarus-c> what i know is 32bit OS can never run 64bit program at all
<collosi> infid:  take a look at this, it might help http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=220653
<MooshiMuushi> icarus-c, Back in windows, it couldn;t run some system setups and other recommended programs.
<mamece2> i have to install two distros, who would u install first? the one with the lowest kernel or the one with the higher ine?
<mamece2> i have to install two distros, who would u install first? the one with the lowest kernel or the one with the higher one?
<Sn1p3rW0lf> Anyone is good with fonts and keyboard layouts?! I want to make a particular font to be the default font for a specific keyboard layout. Is that even possible?!
 * icarus-c really wanna know what 32bit app doesn't work on 64bit OS  (Linux)
<Celtibero> icarus-c That's not the point actually. In fact, I just can't find 64bit versions of many applications.
<Celtibero> icarus-c And the 32bit ones don't work, of course.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, well but they usually work fine even proprietary things like 32bit picasa and 32bit skype
<ialexei> Trying out Lubuntu on a P4 with 512MB. Works great!!!!!
<icarus-c> and 32bit flash player even
<icarus-c> and 32bit doom 3 , quake4  :P
<Celtibero> icarus-c Yes, those games may work.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, so what doesn't work in your experience?
<ZykoticK9> icarus-c, doom3 and quake4 run fine on 64bit
<Celtibero> icarus-c For example, the WBFS formatter.
<Celtibero> icarus-c It just doesn't exist on its 64 bit version.
<MooshiMuushi> icarus-c, I can't remember anymore. Just have a google and read :)
<ialexei> I am looking to buy a webcam, any reccomendations on something that works best in terms of compatibility with Ubuntu ?
<Quutar> I am tryign to compile gcc under ubuntu 10.04.1 and it is failing the "make check" step... can anybody help? details - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9922194&postcount=10
<icarus-c> Celtibero, it involves a kernel space driver ?
<MooshiMuushi> icarus-c, But there was one that I can still remember. My system device programs.
<ZykoticK9> icarus-c, oh sorry - you where saying they do work.  my bad
<Celtibero> icarus-c I'm not really sure...
<Celtibero> icarus-c But I suppose it does...
<MooshiMuushi> ZykoticK9, Haha.
<Celtibero> icarus-c Playonlinux doesn't work either...
<icarus-c> Celtibero, um... is it wbfs manager that you were talking about? isn't it windows program
<collosi> infid:  you still there?
<Celtibero> icarus-c Yes, but there's a Linux version.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, i see..
<MooshiMuushi> skrite_, You there?
<icarus-c> yea usually when a proprietary app that involve kernel space stuff like driver, and it doesn't ship a 64bit version, it won't work on 64bit :P
<Celtibero> icarus-c It's called Wiithon
<icarus-c> but i haven't came across any of that case yet
<Celtibero> icarus-c Sorry, I misnamed it. Is this word correct? (Misnamed)
<icarus-c> i don't know. i don;t own a wii :(
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, Misspelt?
<duolos> For some reason Firefox is really slow to start loading a page.  The status bar shows "Looking up [doman]..." for a few seconds before the page actually starts to load.   What could be causing this?
<skrite_> here
<Celtibero> MooshiMuushi Thank you very much. Excuse me for my english.
<Celtibero> I try my best here, though.
<Celtibero> :)
<MooshiMuushi> duolos, Try having a clean-up :)
<duolos> duolos, this is a fresh install of linux, actually ;)
<MooshiMuushi> Celtibero, No problemos :) Here to help :D
<duolos> MooshiMuushi, rather.
<etherealite> is there any way to use the debian unstable repos with etch (10.4) ubuntu?
<MooshiMuushi> duolos, Ara! Really? Hmm, then I have on idea :D Sorry.
<icarus-c> duolos, maybe slow DNS query
<MooshiMuushi> Can anyone help out here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<icarus-c> duolos, or maybe firefox is contacting google to check for known malicious website,  you could disable this function
<duolos> icarus-c, how would I determine that?  I'm not sure if they're using custom proxies/dns servers in this distro
<Celtibero> So, how does Ubuntu 10.10 sound work? Is it easy to configure for sound recording?
<duolos> icarus-c, okay, I'll check that real quick
<Celtibero> I'm a musician and I need to record guitars...
<icarus-c> duolos, well, check what dns server you are using in  connection information.  and you try to benchmark it.
<Celtibero> I'm doing it already in Ubuntu Jaunty...
<icarus-c> duolos, you could do simple test like "dig  google.com"   or with a DNS benchmark program like namebench
<ovrflw0x> i added a ".conf" file in /etc folder to "enable" hibernate function in ubuntu 10.04 now i don't remember what the files name was any ideas?
<ovrflw0x> i have sony vaio fw
<Celtibero> But I had problems with pulseaudio in the past, I couldn't record anything with Ubuntu Karmic, so I had to downgrade to Jaunty.
<etherealite> is there any way to use the debian unstable repos with etch (10.4) ubuntu?
<duolos> hmm, icarus-c dig showed google.com at 17ms
<icarus-c> duolos, try to dig some other site, like those you haven't visited recently (last few hours)
<icarus-c> recent queries are probably cached
<icarus-c> by router
<MooshiMuushi> Can anyone help out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<duolos> icarus-c, all under 20ms
<duolos> :-/
<icarus-c> duolos, and you may want to go firefox preferences->Security -> disable "block reported attack site" and "block reported web forgeries"
<icarus-c> duolos, those 2 firefox functions would query google everytime you access a website
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  can you try giving your wireless interface a separate static ip than the eth0
<icarus-c> duolos, and after you disable those functions, you may want to remove "urlclassifier3.sqlite" file in your firefox profile folder too
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, How do I do that collosi?
<duolos> icarus-c, okay, I already disabled those two functions (I'm smart enough not to need them lol).
<Celtibero> Then, do you think I should wait for more 64bit applications to be made or download the 32bit version?
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  what is your wireless interface,  #iwconfig
<icarus-c> Celtibero, if you use any of those app that only work for 32bit,  go 32bit,  64bit otherwise
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, wlan0
<icarus-c> Celtibero, 32bit generally is not efficient when you have 1GB ram or more
<Celtibero> icarus-c I have 2GB.
<ramrebol_> hi. I have the error mensaje: "... error while loading shared libraries: libg2c.so.0 ... "  ..   how can I fix this?
<collosi> MooshiMuushi: now just set your wlan0 to static Ip 192.168.1.11
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  using either /etc/network/interfaces or the network manager
<duolos> icarus-c, nope.  For example, heading to facebook.com, the status showed "Looking up facebook.com" for at least 7 seconds before it started to load.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, and since ubuntu's 32bit version is built for i386,  therefore the 64bit version is usually faster
<icarus-c> plus SSE instructions
<voss749> celtiburo, but if they have less than 4 gb of memory , 32 bit is still better because it has more software support
<duolos> icarus-c, this happens for every link I click on as well.
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, 192.168.1.9 is my Ethernet ip address. My Wireless is 192.168.1.4
<Celtibero> voss749 That's what I mean...
<icarus-c> voss749, you need kernel with highmem support with 1GB or more.  that adds overhead already
<duolos> icarus-c, hmm, this Firefox came preloaded with several extensions.  I'll just try disabling them and see if one of them is causing it.
<zruty> Is there a way I can change eth1 to eth0 and etc? Where can I find info?
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Sorry, forgot to add that in the thread. Edited just then.
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  ok, then set that as your static.  you can add the lines in the /etc/network/intefaces or just edit it using the network manager in your taskbar
<Celtibero> voss749 If I run a 32bit version I'll be able to run any programme, but If I search the 64bit version of some programmes, I just won't find them.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, if you use any 32bit OS only app, go 32bit; otherwise you may not have big reason for using 32bit trading off performance
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  right click network manager and select "Edit Connections"
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Then I have to change from automatic to manual.
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  yes, and make sure to set your mask, gateway and dns server
<ovrflw0x> collosi, where can one put a "any.conf" file if one wants to enable hibernate e.g. function?
<collosi> ovrflw0x:  haha, I have no idea, I never used hibernate
<Celtibero> icarus-c Do you know anything about the low latency kernel?
<icarus-c> ovrflw0x, um... what? to enable hibernation you just need a swap space and add "resume=" parameter to kernel
<icarus-c> Celtibero, you mean like BFS/BFQ ?
<collosi> ovrflw0x:  what are you trying to do?
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Done.
<duolos> Hmm, nothing I change seems to make Firefox load pages faster. It takes at least 7 seconds to get past the "Looking up [domain]" status... anyone know where I should be looking?
<icarus-c> Celtibero, or zen or ck kernel patchset
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  try a reboot and see if it works!
<icarus-c> duolos, what about other browsers?
<Celtibero> icarus-c I mean the one you should use to obtain low latency when recording sound.
<icarus-c> Celtibero, um.. no idea.
<duolos> icarus-c, ah.  I'll try chrome in a few.  I'm installing a bunch of updates right now... maybe they'll fix the issue.
<MooshiMuushi> And leave the interfaces like before?
<Celtibero> icarus-c Oh, I've made some search on google, and it's called Real-Time kernel...
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  yes, but once you connect to the eth0 int you will have both up wont you?
<Celtibero> Apparently, one should boot from a RT kernel, in order to obtain little number of xruns...
<MooshiMuushi> Yes, but when I restart the wireless network will be disabled.
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Yes, but when I restart the wireless network will be disabled.
<Celtibero> ...when recording musical instruments or any sound from an external device...
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  have you tried it again?
<MooshiMuushi> Giv eme a second.
<dludldin> hi everybody
<iVIM2> Hi
<dludldin> nedd your help here
<iVIM2> Is there anyone managed to automatically suspend the system?
<iVIM2> Is there anyone managed to automatically suspend the system?
<dludldin> how do i share a specific file with root user?
<icarus-c> iVIM2, what you mean by automatically suspend
<iVIM2> icarus-c: yes
<icarus-c> iVIM2, like suspend when idle?
<iVIM2> icarus-c: yeah
<icarus-c> iVIM2, yea? why
<revstray> hello, I ran across a bug during the Meekrat installation, namely nvidia drivers weren't pointing to the right spot, the LaunchPad ubuntu-bugs app is tied to process IDs, any way to report a bug relating to the install/upgrade?
<MeanEYE> evening everyone :D
<iVIM2> icarus-c: yes.
<iVIM2> icarus-c: no gnome
<iVIM2> icarus-c: is there any idea?
<rookie2010> hi i can not install vmware server on ubuntu server 10.04
<rookie2010> anyone know how i can configure it
<bobstro> rookie2010:  there are some workarounds
<bobstro> rookie2010:  this one worked for me - http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/10/30/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-0-x-on-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<icarus-c> iVIM2, with pm-utils
<iVIM2> icarus-c: pm-suspend automatically?
<bobstro> rookie2010:  be aware that you will also need an older version of firefox to open the console applet.
<icarus-c> iVIM2, i haven't tried but
<rookie2010> yes i had firefox 3.5
<iVIM2> icarus-c: daemond process sleepd maybe can't do the thing.
<researcher123> I got this message  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/505478/ while trying to install gparted from Synaptec . Kindly Advice me
<enferex> Im having trouble binding to my NIS server.  I know other boxes match, and my ypserv is correct, and no firewalls are running.  However I cannt query the rpcinfo from the host to the server.  Other boxes can do this fine, but my box says connection refused.
<icarus-c> iVIM2, oh iirc laptop-mode-tools has that function configured
<iVIM2> icarus-c: I also installed laptop-mode-tools by tasksel
<iVIM2> icarus-c: GNOME can manage these,but I want to manage them in CLI
<maurer_> Whenever I try to back encfs with a folder  mounted over sshfs, it fails. What can I do about this?
<^Cheeky> hi, does any one use a auto format plugin for ged it ?
<collosi> researcher123:  can you sudo apt-get update without any errors?
<researcher123> collosi: I am trying
<iVIM2> collosi: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<researcher123> collosi: Same error at this level (62% [Connecting to in.archive.ubuntu.com (111.91.91.37)]
<ovrflw0x> is there a way to list forgotten.conf file from /etc folder?
<ovrflw0x> so that it doesn't mess up the upgraded system?
<squidly> anyone have a good softphone for ubuntu?
<linzhavon> google voice
<collosi> researcher123:  can you try using other repos?  some from another country, cause when I try to ping that ip I get no reply
<squidly> linzhavon: that is a SIP provider. I'm talking about the client on my desktop
<linzhavon> haha
<researcher123> collosi: How to do that
<linzhavon> squidly: oh, skype may be a choice, but i'm not sure.
<MeanEYE> researcher123, System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Download From -> Select Other...
<collosi> researcher123:  easy way - open up update manager and click on settings.  will ask for password, then on the tabs click on Ubunut Software and then select Download from: Another place
<researcher123> MeanEYE: OK
<MeanEYE> then let ubuntu find a repo that works :D
<squidly> linzhavon: no the skype only connects to the skype network.
<researcher123> collosi: Im trying
<MeanEYE> collosi, sorry for :D burging in :)...
<collosi> MeanEYE: No problem you help me out, Im trying to eat my burrito, write my chem lab up and help people...I should thank you MeanEYE
<linzhavon> squidly: you mean that.
<MeanEYE> collosi, haha, ok :D... am trying to debug some stupid thingies o_0... and ocasionally I look here
<krish_er34> when I hybernated , it gave error as swap not enough..but after a reboot, its going to GNU grub..please help
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, in order to use hybernation you need to have swap at least the size of your ram...
<krish_er34> ok..but what to do now ?
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, it's going to grub since it's a failed startup...
<reggi> hello everyone
<MeanEYE> is he going to grub menu every time?
<MeanEYE> reggi, hi
<krish_er34> ok..how to get normal boot screen ?
<reggi> hey MeanEYE
<krish_er34> yeah..grub every time
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, can you get a bit more specific on what you are presented with
<reggi> does anyone here have experience in setting up pxe network boot?
<MeanEYE> reggi, there's an easy package to do that...
<MeanEYE> reggi, forgot it's name, give me a moment to dig it up
<reggi> sweet thanks MeanEYE
<krish_er34> I canot see login screen, but instead a terminal where I can do some minimal operations
<krish_er34> like cat, ls , boot , etc
<androidbruce|lap> i am trying to ssh into my machine and it's telling me that TERM environment variable was not set
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, are you presented with boot options?
<dludldin> hi
<krish_er34> I get normal boot menu.. ( windows and Ubuntu ) , when I select I used to get Normal Login screen, but now, it goes to a terminal.
<dludldin> how to execute a command as root?
<susanowo> sudo
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, It didn't work ^^"
<krish_er34> @dludldin : you can use sudo -i , or do man sudo for more options
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:
<MeanEYE> dludldin, sudo <command>
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  same thing?
<susanowo> dludldin or if you want to change to root, sudo su
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Yeah.
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  is it trying to bring up eth0?
<krish_er34> any idea how to fix the problem I am facing ?
<susanowo> is it failing to find the kernel?
<dludldin> ok tanx
<Spyzer> hi all, i just installed maverick meerkat. Now when i am trying to install the ati drive downloaded from the ati site i am getting this error Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Spyzer> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.35-22-generic:; make sure that the version is being
<Spyzer> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<Spyzer> kindly help
<FloodBot1> Spyzer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, It won't bring up wlan0 ^^"
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, so once you select Ubuntu you are presented with the error message and then command prompt
<Spyzer> please anyone
<reggi> hey MeanEYE I'll brb in 30 mins
<MeanEYE> reggi, sorry cant remember it now :/... it was all in one easy package in ubunut... that lets you do that
<krish_er34> No error message actually..directly to command prompt
<theanalyst> is there support for monitor color calibration in ubuntu? ie can i control RGB contrast and brightness?
<krish_er34> its not the normal command prompt..
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  let me dig up my wireless and run some tests, and see if I can do something,  give me a couple minutes
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, when did you get that message saying swap is fucked?
<Spyzer> please anyone
<susanowo> krish_er34: what is the shell?
<sweetpi> !10.10 | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<krish_er34> when I hybernated
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, you can get bunch of them online web based
<krish_er34> I get swap error
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  we might have to tell eth0 to sleep and wake up wlan0 on startup
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, ok.
<Spyzer> sweetpi: may u help me
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Save it for later.
<krish_er34> looks like GNU bash
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, I have to go.
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, give me a moment, and please use my name when you reply... it's hard to follow
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, I added you already> I'll contact you when I get back :)
<sweetpi> Spyzer: /join #ubuntu+1
<collosi> MooshiMuushi:  Ill reply to your ubuntu post when I get the chance then
<krish_er34> ok.. @MEanEYE
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  web based?
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, ty :D give me a moment to find you a solution
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, K, see you later :)
<MooshiMuushi> collosi, Thanks by the way :0
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, yeah... want me to find you one?
<MooshiMuushi> :)
<susanowo> so a bash shell
<susanowo> the way you describe it sounds like the shell I got when my kernel could not be found.
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  tried some not exactly what i am looking for, i am running on a very old monitor, whose display is pretty messed up...Red is too dominant...
<krish_er34> when I type boot, it says no kernelselected
<lxrmido> 一
<susanowo> hmm
<susanowo> did you load the kernel?
<infid> how can i configure an mta or whatever so i can send mail from the command line in lucid lynx?
<infid> what do most people use
<rww> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, hm, not sure how to help then... I was looking for the same thing since I have 2 same monitors except one is on DVI and other on VGA...
<infid> thanks
<rww> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, can you give me the exact message... you get?
<krish_er34> @MeanEYE : no vsible errors..it just taks me there
<Guest84947> I'm looking for a tool I've seen in Vista where you can just cut or crop something right off the screen with a scissors.  Is there anything like that in Ubuntu?  I would prefer n not having to take a screenshot and manipulate it in GIMP.
<MeanEYE> hm, ok
<AbhiJit> hi
<MeanEYE> Guest84947, there's Compiz plugin that helps you doo that
<reggi> back
<rsr_> hey
<rsr_> I found a bug
<krish_er34> Guest84947 : theres a screenshot option whre you can select the required part of screen
<rsr_> how do I report it?
<rob_p> infid: Install postfix and configure it for the local host only.  Then install the mailutils package and you *should* be able to send mail right from the command line (or a script, etc.).
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  well on windows there used to be that intel graphicx driver setting where you can adgust the RGB contrast, is there something similar on X? like can i individually calibrate R,G,B on Xorg.cong
<karl__> AbhiJit, hi
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, which graphics card you have?
<AbhiJit> good morning karl__
<infid> rob_p: i already have postfix installed but i never configuerd it and not sure how to just quickly give it my smtp info
<karl__> AbhiJit, good morning
<karl__> AbhiJit, may i pm you
<AbhiJit> karl__, about what?
<karl__> karl__, a tech support question
<krish_er34> @MeanEYE, in the command prompt , I can type boot, but it says no kernel specified
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  its just the on-board graphics...82945G i believe...
<karl__> AbhiJit, a tech support question
<susanowo> krish_er34: did you try selecting a kernel?
<AbhiJit> karl__, about ubuntu? then ask here only
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, intel you mean?
<karl__> AbhiJit, it is confidential
<krish_er34> @susanowo : but I don't know the exact name .. I mean 2.600
<susanowo> you are in a grub terminal.
<AbhiJit> :o
<krish_er34> how to type it .. boot linix_2.60 ?
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  yep..no external graphics card...its an old box which i may have to use for a week or two..
<susanowo> hit tab and tell me if it outputs a list of commands
<AbhiJit> karl__, ok pm me. if i know then i will answer.
<rob_p> infid: Its config files are located in /etc/postfix.  The main.cf file is the one you want.
<Guest84947> krish_er34: you did it.  Thanks
<puff> On a previous ubuntu install, I used to have a gnome applet that displayed my laptop's temperature.    I can't find it now.
<snowrichard> my mom has a problem with her laptop running 10.04 LTS, works fine on a fresh install, but after running the updates, it gave an error message about udev i think, and drops to an initramfs prompt.  sometimes if you wait long enough the disk devices show up and you can exit an continue the boot.
<AbhiJit> karl__, again send me the msg in pm
<snowrichard> the only change i made to the kernel config was installing linux-backports-wireless-compat and enabling the broadcom wireless driver
<kazoo> Hi, i'm trying to get OpenSSL-DEV but do not know the name of the right package.
<karl__> AbhiJit, get that?
<AbhiJit> karl__, yah
<snowrichard> i'll be able to get more info tommorow, the laptop is not here
<krish_er34> @Guest84947 : theres a tool called nixsnapr I am using u can google it
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, there's a package in ubuntu named gnome-color-manager, check if that helps
<kazoo> can someone please tell me the name of the OpenSSL-dev package please.
<gaelfx> I finally got ALSA to recognize the sound devices on my graphics card by installing the backports for ALSA in an attempt to get HDMI audio working, however, now that the device shows up in Pulse, whenever I select it, I still get no audio. If I use smplayer and select the correct audio device (there are apparently four devices built-in to my graphics card, three of which can produce output), I actually get audio through my HDMI. How can I teach pulse to do th
<rob_p> kazoo: libssl-dev is all I can find.
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  yep tried that...you cant calibrate RGB individually in that..which is what i want...
<izinucs> theanalyst: is it an nvidia card? on motherboard?
<infid> rob_p: i'm a little confused. a month ago i set up evolution mail client so i can send mail and that worked. did that use postfix? postfix was already installed
<theanalyst> izinucs,  nope its a very old box with some intel on-board graphics..82945or somethng
<mobasher> is 9.04 going end of life at 23rd october 2010 ?
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, is the display way too redish (or any other color)?
<gaelfx> mobasher: that does seem to be the plan, but you can still use it after that
<rusivi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  yep way too reddish...
<rusivi> !eol | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: please see above
<ZykoticK9> mobasher, from this channel's Topic "Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd"
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} yea i would like to ..cuz otherwise i have to forcefully upgrade my hardware
<rob_p> infid: You need an MTA if you are going to be relaying mail.  A mail client simply sends mail to an MTA for delivery.
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, hm, old vga displays had problems with cables sometimes... I know it's stupid but did you try checking the cable or using another one?
<mobasher> i read the topic guys..just was not sure if this year or next
<gaelfx> mobasher: you can't use Lucid on your machine because of hardware?
<AbhiJit> karl__, ???
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} naa my graphics gard gives problems at 9.10 so didn't upgrade
<snowrichard> my mom has a problem with her laptop running 10.04 LTS, works fine on a fresh install, but after running the updates, it gave an error message about udev i think, and drops to an initramfs prompt.  sometimes if you wait long enough the disk devices show up and you can exit an continue the boot.
<Ubuntor>  Hi, is there any way to remotely control another Ubuntu computer over network outside my local network , like one can do with Remote Desktop Viewer   local
<gaelfx> mobasher: what graphics card are you using?
<MeanEYE> mobasher, you should really try newer versions... a lot of things have been changed
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  ya tried playing with the hardware...kind of afraid to open a CRT monitor up...you know high voltage and all..
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} x300 ati
<martiniano> somebody knows how to set up the default account for a linked contacts?
<MeanEYE> snowrichard, can you be more specific on the message part
<martiniano> on empathy
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, ok :D am just covering all the stupid angles
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, teamviewer
<snowrichard> i'll have to come back tommorrow when i am with the laptop
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, problem seems software unsolveable
<gaelfx> mobasher: well, you could always give the liveUSB/CD version a go and see if it jives. I, unfortunately, don't have much experience dealing with ATI cards
<snowrichard> think it said udev not configured
<lxrmido> i changed the prefrence in sound - hardware,then all sound disappeared ... why
<gaelfx> mobasher: I'm inclined to believe that you should be able to install a proprietary driver that should make it work fine
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} yea i have tried the livecd's and all but had not much luck with it...so didn't bother with it..9.04 has been rock solid for me so far never crashed no issues
<gaelfx> mobasher: what driver do you use for it now?
<Ubuntor> AbhiJit, and with teamviewer I can control another computer outside my own local network?
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, yes
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} standard one that it installs i tried the flgx or something gave me trouble so i left it at that
<Ubuntor> AbhiJit, Many thnx for the info
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, welcome!
<rob_p> infid: Sending mail from the command line is most easily accomplished with the mail command which is part of the mailutils package.  As far as I know, the easiest way to use it is to have it send mail to a locally running MTA for further processing/delivery.  Postfix is easily configurable to provide services to localhost only, which is adequate for your purposes.  You may also want to have postfix relay mail via your ISP's MTA otherwise the 
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  well not unsolveable ..the intel onboard driver on windows had this calibration tool wher you can set contrast brightness of RGB individually like you do for images in gimp nd all..presently playing around with xgamma....but too much of a pain to get that right
<infid> rob_p: i can't seem to figure out where to put my smtp info in postfix so i can send mail. how do i do it for localhost only?
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} why touch something that is working :) like to keep things simple but i guess won't work for too long
<MeanEYE> theanalyst, hm, true... but old CRT with color issues. I don't think you can solve that by adjusting colors in system. not that am lazy to help but from my personal experience thats the way things are... I can dig arround a little bit more if you wish... I might find something...
<gaelfx> mobasher: yeah, that's true. did it work without the fglrx driver?
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} yeap working with it so far
<rob_p> infid: Open /etc/postfix/main.cf and make sure you have a line with, "mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8", and a line with, "inet_interfaces = loopback-only"
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} as soon as i update to 9.10 the gdm starts to have issues ...
<MeanEYE> can't wait for the 10.10 :D
<infid> rob_p: it says that yet it can't seem to send mail to my gmail with : echo 'test' | mail -s 'foo' infid@gmail.com
<rob_p> infid: To have postfix use your ISP's MTA, you need to put their smtp server in relayhost.
<rob_p> infid: Google is likely rejecting it because it's coming from a dynamic IP.  You should relay through your ISP's MTA.
<infid> i see
<krish_er34> @MeanEYE: I am not able the grub menu..btw the screen I get is grub terminal it says Bash Like Shell
<MeanEYE> it's a grub shell
<theanalyst> MeanEYE,  yep its not software solvable i guess...tried most of the open source graphics softwares...nothing quite what i want..
<susanowo> man I told you that like an hour ago
<susanowo> and you never responded
<rob_p> infid: You can view postfix's logs to see if the delivery attempt was successful and if not, why.
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, give me a moment to think
<krish_er34> @MeanEYE: It gives me a command called boot , but I have to specify the kernel
<susanowo> krish_er34: type help
<Chaos2358> can some one help me? I recently switched from windows xp media center edition to ubuntu 10.04. before the switch my video playback resolution was great "screen resolution, sharpness, over all picture quality" since the switch it looks like im on an old tube monitor instead of my laptop and even dvd playback is really crappy looking. i've checked all the obvious things such as monitors in my preferences as well as hardware drivers but nothing is helping
<Chaos2358> . i dont have this problem viewing pictures though as they are sharp and clear
<MeanEYE> krish_er34, tried hitting just enter?
<susanowo> krish_er34: where is your kernel located?
<infid> rob_p: cool. what's the default dir that mail goes to with postfix?
<infid> mailbox
<krish_er34> how do I find kerner version ?
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, do you happen to play flash video?
<rob_p> infid: Depends on what you have set in Postfix's config.  It supports maildir and mbox among others.
<Chaos2358> meanEYE what do you mean? Im not sure i know what flash video is
<gaelfx> mobasher: yeah, I'm googlefuing it now, but it looks like you won't be able to use it too well in Lucid
<henry__> empathy cant connect (error network)
<Loshki> rob_p: I just caught up with your msg to infid above. Describing postfix as 'easily configurable' seems to me to be optimistic, at best. Personally, I prefer ssmtp for simple desktop setups....
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, let me get this straight... resolution is fine, pictures look good, but only video looks crapy?
<henry__> empathy cant connect (error network)
<Chaos2358> I play dvds and downloaded movies from the web as well as things like hulu.com
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, and they look crappy in what way... you see the granulation ?
<rob_p> infid: If mbox, then usually something like /var/spool/mail/username; else ~/Maildir or similar.
<krish_er34> I used to get list of options Like recovery mode etc
<susanowo> krish_er34: try kernel /boot/kernel26
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE yes my desktop screen is great when i view pictures they are perfect but playing any video from hard drive, web stream or dvd looks crappy
<krish_er34> but not any more..when I select ubuntu, I directly takes me to grub shell
<infid> rob_p: thanks a lot
<rob_p> Loshki: Sounds good.  Go with what you know!
<rob_p> infid: welcome
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, word crappy doesn't really say much to me. If you can be more specific. Crappy in what way, low frame rate, picture quality... etc.
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE it looks blurry like watching a video thats zoomed in too tight
<krish_er34> I updated it recently. it may be some 2.6.3 or something else..will just 2.6 work ?
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, which player?
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE blurry looking frame rate is ok but its not a sharp crisp picture like it should be
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} well even if i make to 9.10 for now i should be okay...for now..i'm actually reading some stuff on it right now as well in forums to install other video drivers to make it work..it's a p4 intel PC still going after 5 years .lol ..i'm just lazy to upgrade it
<susanowo> krish_er34: 2.6.32-25?
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE movie player the ubuntu default
<Loshki> rob_p: actually, if infid's happy with postfix, then it's fine with me too...
<krish_er34> it doesnt even suggestions ,that terminal used to give , when I tap the tab
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE as well as webstream such as going to hulu.com and watching tv episodes directly in the web window
<susanowo> @krish_er34: try kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<krish_er34> ok
<krish_er34> I will try..thanks..
<rob_p> Loshki: That's the great thing about all this, there are usually several if not many ways to reach your end goal.
<gaelfx> mobasher: gotta do what you gotta do ;)
<Ubuntor> AbhiJit, the remote computer with ubuntu must also have TeamViewer installed right?
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE i know it seems odd and thats why i cant figure it out I'm totally stumped. I also a few Hours ago put in my old hard drive which still had my windows xp media center edition on it and the video playback was perfect
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, yes
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, both should join the same session
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE and if it makes any difference i'm using a dell inspiron E1505
<Ubuntor> AbhiJit, ok good, Thnx again
<AbhiJit> Ubuntor, np
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, you got me by surprise here. Point is, those players might be using VideoForLinux but it can't just work on one video and not on the other... It's not player specific
<krish_er34> any idea whats that called..is it grub shell ?
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} ..i love it..i have a couple of new AMD PC's ..but this is like my baby just don't wana get rid of it...lol..
<susanowo> @krish_er34: yes, it is the grub shell
<susanowo> it is used to install and configure grub
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE it doesnt work on ANY video. videos from any source are like that
<susanowo> and also to load a kernel and boot the system
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, hm, can you upload a screenshot or something...?
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} well if I get a new graphics card then it should be fine i know..but forget it ..i'm just gona use it till it does but hasn't died of my so far in 5 years
<rob_p> Loshki: I'll have to take a look at ssmtp.  I've used Postfix for production MTA for years so it's what I know.  But it's possible there are better solutions for simple, host only type applications.  Thanks for your input.  I'll have a look when I get some time.
<jtrag>  :)
<gaelfx> I installed ALSA backports module to get my computer to recognize my HDMI audio device, and now that it does, whenever I select it in Pulse, I get no audio. I found that if I select the HDMI audio device in Pulse AND tell smplayer to use the correct ALSA device, I DO get HDMI audio, so my question is how can I get Pulse to do this automatically so that all my other applications can send audio through HDMI?
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE you'll have to tell me how
<Loshki> Is there a threaded irc client, something a bit more slrn-like?
<susanowo> loshki: irssi
<martiniano> is there a way to set up the default account for a set of linked contacts?
<rww> irssi isn't threaded
<martiniano> in empathy
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, while playing any video just hit Print Screen button. Program will pop up, save the image on desktop and then use any image hosting site... like imageshack.us ...
<susanowo> irssi would work something like that, though
<gaelfx> mobasher: yeah, you know you could always try an external graphics card, I've heard of at least a few success stories with those, though I can't speak to their effectiveness on a laptop setup
<jtrag> I've always like irssi or I use the IRC Gadget for Opera Browser which I'm using now
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE ok give me a minute
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, as many as you need
<krish_er34> if u want,my friend I have worked on a small script called nixsnapr . please check it out :D
<krish_er34> https://launchpad.net/nixsnapr
<josedown> how do I disable network manager on startup?
<seedking> any on here playing the game combats arm ?
<krish_er34> thanks for the help guys..I booted from the grub shell :D
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} that's the version on the graphics card right now..ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] [1002:5b60]
<susanowo> seedking: using wine?
<Ryen> !ot | seedking
<ubottu> seedking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AbhiJit> josedown, disable it from system->preferences->startup ap
<jtrag> Centerim: Centerim is a fork of the centericq instant messaging client. Centerim is a text mode menu- and window-driven IM client program that supports the ICQ2000, Yahoo!, AIM, MSN, IRC and Jabber protocols.
<susanowo> @krish_er34: I am glad
<seedking> susan yes
<jtrag> http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Main_Page
<seedking> i woulednt know any ways around on how to install it
<seedking> tryed cedega and playonlinux nothing help
<Chaos2358> MeanEYE would it be easier to email you the screen shot?
<susanowo> seedking: you can't run those games in wine.  if they use some sort of gameguard, they can't run
<jtrag> http://www.bitchx.org/
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} i think if i play around with it i should be able to get to 9.10 and then i'm okay...just checking this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<MeanEYE> Chaos2358, sure...
<seedking> thats kinda sad
<susanowo> gameguard and others like it require access to the kernel
<susanowo> which wine does not allow.
<AbhiJit> any nice rss reader?
<seedking> there must be a way around it
<jtrag> You should be able to get the ATI 10.x drivers
<ridin> seedking: usually the appdb of wine has install directions, unless you're dealing something about gameguard/ahnlab/punkpuster
<ridin> punkpuster, punkbuster
<ridin> puster muster
<seedking> dont really know what combats arm running with
<ridin> seedking: ahnlab
<susanowo> I think it's gameguard
<seedking> only know its an online game
<collosi> josedown: you can try opening up startup applications and unchecking network manager
<gaelfx> mobasher: yeah, I went through that one already
<seedking> and only game i really play ;)
<homebrewcider> hi there, how do I remove an application from the applications menu, but keep the application, i.e.- I want it hidden
<ridin> i used to play combat arms until i found it was made by nexon
<ridin> homebrewcider: System -> preferences -> main menu
<seedking> so what about if i want to use some thing like reason proppelerhead in ubuntu is that possible i read some where it was but is hard to install
<seedking> but that was ages ago
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} well if i upgrade i have to downgrade the gdm on 9.10 and then it will work
<ridin> hm, seedking
<gaelfx> mobasher: it's just crazy enough to work!
<seedking> have linux even made a simple windows emulator ? hmm
<jtrag> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<susanowo> wine is the best
<seedking> yea
<seedking> but still
<jtrag> ATI Catalyst? 10.9 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<susanowo> I don't think there are any other compatibility layers
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} yea it will work...i have heard a few stories where it works just fine
<susanowo> seedking: you could run windows in a VM
<seedking> ;(
<Loshki> rob_p: Well, I looked. It takes a 9 line config file to make ssmtp relay all outgoing mail vi gmail, but there's no queueing of undelivered mail, so it's only good for reliable smtp servers that *never* go down. It strikes me this isn't much to brag about. Maybe *I* should look at *postfix*. Where would you say the best docs are?
<ridin> seedking: i know perfect world works ;x
<susanowo> aion online works
<susanowo> as does World of warcraft
<jtrag> Yeah, use Crossover Office, Wine, Cedega
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} just makes the overall ubuntu a bit unstable that's all :)
<seedking> susanowo,  yea i know , but i dont want to run tons of other programs away from linux
<ridin> because there's no gameguard
<seedking> crssover office ?
<jtrag> They're they best for running Windows Software on Linux
<jtrag> Yeah Crossover Office
<jtrag> it uses Wine,  but it's way better
<seedking> never heard of that what is that and importan is it free ?
<jtrag> you can install the Adobe Suite in Linux with it
<seedking> and can i install if i have wine ?
<jtrag> and Internet Explorer
<seedking> nice
<jtrag> you have a bit torrent client?
<seedking> im a lucky you have a link for it ?
<seedking> yea ktorrent
<jtrag> k hold on a sec
<rob_p> Loshki: Postfix has a *lot* of documentation right on their page.
<seedking> thanks mate
<mobasher> jtrag=}} why would u want internet explorer...i never liked that thing ...use chrome instead much faster ;-)
<ridin> why are you saying that crossover office is better when you can install internet explorer on it
<susanowo> firefox is the best
<seedking> i tryed install internet explore on wine it always goes wrong
<susanowo> IE doesn't even work in wine
<rob_p> Loshki: There are also tons of how-to articles written, many of which are linked right from their Website.
<seedking> i use IE  for my bank
<seedking> only reaason i want it ;)
<josue2es> I installed ubuntu with wubi, I dont know what I did but, now when I choose de ubuntu partition it doest load.
<seedking> do a fresh install with cd or dvd
 * ridin makes some diagram or xkcd based comic strip about internet explorer and linux
<seedking> much better
<jtrag> http://dl.btjunkie.org/torrent/Codeweavers-Crossover-Linux-Mac-Pro-7-0-2-mazuki-darksiderg/21890f16ddc5ae335f64ac00317367d5aa92d2d5628c/download.torrent
<Loshki> rob_p: I'll take a look, thanks. The lack of queuing in ssmtp has always bothered me, though it's never been a problem in practice...
<jtrag> That's the Torrent for Crossover for Linux
<seedking> thanks for that torrent mate
<jtrag> np :)
<mobasher> wubi installs are just silly...would rather install virutalbox or something like that to install linux ..why mix horses with goats
<seedking> i used to know ubuntu as my back pocket but have been ages ago ive been ubuntu nerd
<seedking> back to drawing board lol
<jtrag> well actually, the wubi install works extremely well
<seedking> indeed it does
<jtrag> it's almost faster than a regular install
<blakkheim> uh no
<seedking> never had problems with just like the dvd install better lol
<josue2es> how can I fix the instalation or save the files that I have in the sistem Installed with wubi
<jtrag> and it allows full use of your graphics drivers and all
<mobasher> jtrag=}} that just almost sounds like u want to swim but don't want to get wet lol
<seedking> is there any way to compile a sound driver to linux ?
<jtrag> You'll have to install a new linux to a NEW partition, then mount your old Linux Partition in the new one to access the files
<seedking> i mean more how to ?
<jtrag> then once you get everything off of it, just delete it
<seedking> my sound card driver is for linux to as well
<seedking> that torrent you gave me says it for mac pro
<gaelfx> is there a special room for pulseaudio? searching the roomlist seems to be an exercise in futility
<seedking> ah +mac
<mobasher> gaelfx=}} don't think there is one for that
<jtrag> By the way, here's another great IRC Client which is free, and works on Multiple Platforms (Windows, Linux, Etc...)  http://xchat.org/?
<mobasher> Xchat rocks ;-)
<seedking> could not open crossover pro7.0.2-1i386.deb is that because i use x64 ubuntu ?
<blakkheim> yes
<seedking> forgot to tell i use x64 lol
<seedking> sorry ^
<glebihan> seedking: no, it shouldn't prevent you from opening it
<seedking> well i cant install it
<jtrag> go to #pulse
<jtrag> type the command /join #pulse
<mobasher> seedking=}} does flash stuff works on your new x64 ?
<glebihan> seedking: in that case yes it might be the eeason
<gaelfx> actually, there is a room called pulseaudio
<Sikth> Hey guys, I get the message at the Ubuntu logo screen "One or more of the mounts lited in /etc/fstab canno be mounted:/:waitiing for /dev/disk/by-uuid/0641f685-848b-40db-9f5d-8d900e6d9bd2 /tmp:waiting for (null) :waiting for 0 press escape to enter a recovery shell "
<seedking> ah there is the x64 lol
<seedking> need to loook around lol
<Sikth> Im on a different computer now. Any help?
<seedking> ia32-crossover-pro_7.0.2-1_amd64 hmm that not work either
<seedking> cause ia32
<seedking> who have a 64 bit version for me ?
<susanowo> you can't use 32bit libraries?
<seedking> nope
<susanowo> that is unfortunate
<AbhiJit> seedking, i am using 64 bit ubuntu
<seedking> me 2
<seedking> best thing to use with 5 GB DDR2 pc-8500
<jtrag> you can use 32 bit apps in 64 bit ubuntu just fine
<jtrag> just make sure you install the proper packages
<seedking> well apparentley not this one
<Loshki> gaelfx: I can't find a channel dedicated to pulseaudio. Try your question here...
<susanowo> .
<infid> is mutt still big or has anything replaced it?
<blakkheim> mutt is good, i like alpine as an alternative
<infid> why do mutt and alpine want to create a folder called ~/mail? i have my mailbox as ~/MailDir
<blakkheim> i'm sure you could change it before compiling them
<blakkheim> or you could use a symbolic link
<rww> or change your .muttrc.
<AbhiJit> x0rs, ping
<gaelfx> I am trying to make HDMI audio work, so I installed alsa backports to make Pulse recognize the device on my graphics card, but when I select the HDMI audio device, I still get no sound. If I select the alsa audio device in smplayer, audio works, but it doesn't work in any other applications. How can I get pulse to do what smplayer is doing, and do it for any application I want to use?
<x0rs> ?
<x0rs> AbhiJit: ?
<AbhiJit> x0rs, a day or two before you were asking about ubuntu using so much battery?
<x0rs> AbhiJit: Ahh yes
<AbhiJit> x0rs, so what heppnd? issue solved?
<x0rs> AbhiJit: well, it's hard to tell really... I haven't timed it, and the battery doesn't drain ridiculously fast in ubuntu. It just seems like it's an hour or two less than when I'm in XP
<x0rs> AbhiJit: I did play with power settings to get options that would dim screen, etc... appropriately for when I am using just battery power
<AbhiJit> x0rs, that day i was about to tell you and you left - but i also have expe that ubunt uses battery more than win does
<x0rs> AbhiJit: It's satisfactory, just not spectacular
<AbhiJit> ok
<infid> my outgoing smtp server requires authentication. which values do i edit in /etc/postfix/main.cf for auth?
<x0rs> AbhiJit: Oh good, glad I'm not the only one
<AbhiJit> yah
<lilpod> Hi, what otheer command can I use besides sudo to become root?
<susanowo> su
<infid> su -
<lilpod> thanks
<susanowo> but you need to put sudo in front of su
<AbhiJit> :o
<infid> why not just use sudo? you only have to enter your password once,t hen ti's remembered for 15 min
<gaelfx> er, that's a little dangerous
<infid> same thing but safer
<Guest93731> morning all
<daniel__> hello
<logan_wolf> hi daniel__
<glebihan> lilpod, susanowo : Never use "sudo su"
<glebihan> lilpod, susanowo : use "sudo -i" instead
<logan_wolf> hello glebihan
<glebihan> logan_wolf: hi
<logan_wolf> how are you doing?
<glebihan> logan_wolf: fine, you ?
<logan_wolf> glebihan, great thnx...
<seedking> aha now i got crossover to work
<logan_wolf> glebihan, hey man wondering have you ever used tinymce????
<susanowo> congrats
<seedking> just runned the install-crossover-pro-7.0.2.sh
<glebihan> logan_wolf: yep
<logan_wolf> great
<seedking> yea
<logan_wolf> glebihan, hey sent you a pm
<zruty> Is there a way I can change eth1 to eth0 and etc? Where can I find info?
<vinaur> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Lucid (tried Maverick as well) liveCD to try and recover GRUB after Windows XP install, however, my lvm2 volumes do not appear anywhere in /dev, so I can't mount them. I can see the volumes with the lvm tool. Any idea how I could get them mounted?
<amonkey> my computer crashed taking down a ubuntu vm uncleanly. now it won't boot saying "mountall: fsck /boot terminated with status 1" what does this mean?
<AbhiJit> !fixgrub | vinaur
<ubottu> vinaur: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Rotham> hey...
<AbhiJit> ...yeh
<seedking> thanks for all the help guys/girls ;)
<Rotham> how do I add something too my path?
<Rotham> like... PATH=~/dmd/bin:/path/to/dmd/bin ?
<vinaur> AbhiJit,  that's kinda the thing... i can't mount my partition, since I can't see it in /dev
<AbhiJit> hmm
<bookmark> sup
<AbhiJit> 6 days1
<glebihan> Rotham: just type "PATH=$PATH:~/dmd/bin:/path/to/dmd/bin", add it to your .bashrc if you want it permanent
<Rotham> ok cool thanks... just add it anywhere in bashrc?
<glebihan> Rotham: yes
<juk> Why when I save rate 75 in nvidia x server settings, after restart it again shows 60???
<juk> Screen flaming, help
<vinaur> AbhiJit, got it! they were marked as inactive volumes. I activated them and now i can see them
<AbhiJit> !yay | vinaur
<ubottu> vinaur: Glad you made it! :-)
<AbhiJit> :P
<susanowo> [D
<Snakkah> Just curious...what would you say is the best filesystem for running Ubuntu on a USB flash drive (I've done it before with ext4 with a lot of success, but looking at other options).
<Gnea> I'd probably go without a journal - ext2
<Snakkah> Why no journaling?
<juk> Why when I save rate 75 in nvidia x server settings, after restart it again shows 60???
<Gnea> less usage
<Snakkah> Hm okay.
<x_2> juk you use xchat?
<juk> x_2: irssi
<Gnea> fat would be best, but it doesn't support permissions, so it wouldn't work
<x_2> good
<x_2> xchat users are all getting rooted through freenode
<juk> x_2: you know anything about nvidia settings?
<x_2> ya
<x_2> i use em
<x_2> i run nvidea'
<juk> x_2: any idea why it won't save settings after reboot
<x_2> you install throuh hardware drivers?
<ridin> x_2: what do you mean rooted through freenode?
<x_2> owned
<x_2> if u use xchat they get full access to yer puter on ubuntu
<ridin> why
<x_2> they hack you
<ridin> why
<x_2> i duno
<x_2> there bored?
<ridin> oh, i see why
<ridin> how about smuxi? any differences?
<x_2> they root yer box and brag on forums and act cool
<x_2> join #xchat
<x_2> most users there get owned
<ridin> just, meh
<Gnea> x_2: it's a zero-day?
<ridin> gtg bed.
<x_2> 0-day ye
<x_2> there skids
<Ryen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blakkheim> lol qoq
<blakkheim> wow*
<x_2> xchat needa close them exploitd holes
<x_2> fast'
<blakkheim> yeah
<x_2> the arab community has xchat on lock
<lilpod> does anyone here watch hulu or know an alternative to online tv??, latest swfdec is incompatible with hulu.com
<x_2> and it sucks as i use xchat
<x_2> i use xchat with ubuntu
<james296> can anyone here please explain to me why after I change my Pidgin status to away using the indicator-applet, Im automatically signed off the IM I was on, it says Im signed in from another location
<x_2> i think my box is rooted
<Gnea> x_2: how can you be sure?
<x_2> my ff gets redirected to homo pages
<x_2> for sure sign
<x_2> lol
<blakkheim> uh oh
<Gnea> for sure sign that you're pulling our legs
<x_2> no
<Gnea> since clearly you don't know what 'rooted' means
<x_2> huh?
<glebihan> x_2: please take this somewhere else, it's offtopic here
<linux_probe> there is / was windows 0-days in xchat2
<x_2> Gnea i do clearly no what rooted is
<linux_probe> none in linux that i know of
<Gnea> which wouldn't affect us
<x_2> do not talk to me like that please
<x_2> thnx
<Ryen> !ot | x_2 & Gnea
<ubottu> x_2 & Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gnea> Ryen: that's enough.
<glebihan> x_2: just asking you to follow the channel topic, as you've already been asked to
<x_2> im just letn people no
<x_2> thats no crime
<glebihan> x_2: that's not the place
<x_2> so listen to me when i say
<x_2> maybe nbot
<x_2> maybe not*
<x_2> but im just saying
<x_2> thats all
<glebihan> x_2: we heard you, now please stop
 * Gnea knows that know != no and that this conversation ends now.
<x_2> glebihan if i rape france will you ignore it?
<glebihan> !ops | x_2
<ubottu> x_2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<AbhiJit> alskdjfs
<maco> x_2: please keep on topic. the topic is ubuntu technical support
<DrakkenWar> o7 gents. Anyone have any experience with Remmina with Crunchbang?
<RedSingularity> ?
<RedSingularity> Testing irssi.....anyone reading this?
<glebihan> RedSingularity: yep
<greppy> RedSingularity: nope! :)
<RedSingularity> Lol thanks :)
<DrakkenWar> irssi rocks once you muck it out
<RedSingularity> Yeah i wanted to get used to a terminal based irc client
<DrakkenWar> you picked a great one that is for sure, when I have some more time I will get back to irssi
<mccrase90> so, i'm lost with this sound problem i have created
<mccrase90> i don't have any hardware listed under sound preferences, is there a way to get my hw to show up?
<infid> if i want to use ssmtp how do i disable postfix ?
<infid> sudo service sendmail stop ?
<infid> postfix stop, nm
<bapa_> infid: I'm pretty sure that Apt disables any running daemons if you're about to uninstall them.
<bapa> Or, you could just do ``/etc/init.d/postfix stop'' if you wanna do it manually.
<chiluk> I just wanted to say how happy I am with maverick at the moment.  I had a number of bugs, but they slowly seem to have disappeared.
<UnGato> hi, is there anyone who could help me with a doubt in bind9?
<sebsebseb> Hi
 * glebihan has rarely seen this channel that quiet...
<UnGato> well, i'll be back later
<rabbit_kan> hi is anyone ever used wine to run "cs-onlie" sucessfully? if so, can you teach me how?thank you!
<plafon> hi, ive installed netbook ubuntu remix and id like to have the 3d effects availible (they are disabled in the options) any help? thanx.
<glebihan> plafon: is compiz installed on your system ?
<plafon> gllebihan: nope
<plafon> but
<plafon> i thought it wasnt necessary since the 3d effects were posible to run even without it (on desktop ubuntu)
<glebihan> plafon: all 3d effects are handled by compiz
<plafon> ok then
<plafon> ill install compiz
<plafon> also the netbook ubuntu seems to have a huge potencial, i like it so far
<DrakkenWar> palfon. From what I understand of the toe netbook installs, compiz is a pia to get working as it's a frill left out from a lowend distro dirivitive
<sebsebseb> plafon: ntebook version is getting quite the make over for 10.10
<sebsebseb> netbook
<plafon> make over? in what way?
<sebsebseb> plafon: Unity a new interface
<plafon> oh rly
<plafon> seems nice
<plafon> should i wait without compiz then?
<DrakkenWar> the unity interface is bringing a lot the netbook venue, but compiz is still kind of a pipe dream
<plafon> for 10.10
<DrakkenWar> you can get it to work, but it's not easy
<sebsebseb> plafon: now there are loads of nice distros that can run nicely on a netbook, but yeah I guess Unity is worth trying out,  and that will be released properly this Sunday when 10.10 comes out
<plafon> kk
<DrakkenWar> you will have to add the repo's manually
<sebsebseb> DrakkenWar: no you don't, if installed from the netbook ISO
<sebsebseb> DrakkenWar: for Unity I mean
<plafon> how can i find out what my current version is with a command?
<plafon> i think its the newest one anyway
<sebsebseb> !release | plafon
<ubottu> plafon: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sebsebseb> wrong factoid
<sebsebseb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<plafon> oh thanx a lot
<lucent> How can I verify that firewire is working without corruption issues?
<sebsebseb> DrakkenWar: uh you could have said that no problem in the channel
<sebsebseb> !pm > DrakkenWar
<ubottu> DrakkenWar, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> DrakkenWar: as for Compiz it won't be that relivent soon when it comes to Gnome starting next year,  since it won't be compatible with Gnome 3
<glebihan> sebsebseb: really ? any link about that ?
<Kartagis> hey, is it a good idea to convert from .avi to .mp4 or .mkv to .mp4?
<sebsebseb> glebihan: I expect there are at least a few,  and I mean with the new Gnome 3 look Gnome Shell, because of how it is made, but this is going a bit off topic now as well
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: uhmm good question
<glebihan> sebsebseb: that's why I asked for an external link :) thanks anyway
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know of any way to just install every latin font in the repo's without manually reading every description (there's hundreds!)
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: why do you want to?
<gaelfx> Kartagis: it's not something I would do personally, as it tends to kinda bonk the quality more
<Loshki> Kartagis: It's not a good idea. All of these are compression schemes which are lossy, which means every time you do almost any conversion, you *lose* quality. Never convert unless you have to....
<sebsebseb> Kubuntiac: also all of those formats are propritayr formats, so not much point really
<gaelfx> Kartagis: but I'm sure it's accomlishable with vlc or some other such software
<Kubuntiac> sebsebseb: Ok, well every open licensed, latin font
<sebsebseb> Kubuntiac: no messaged you by mistake there
<Kubuntiac> lol
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: also all of those formats are propritary formats, so not much point really
<glebihan> Kubuntiac: you can use regular expressions with apt-get, may help you
<x-izzy> HI I need help i registered on ccpower but now don't know how to log in
<Kartagis> Loshki I have to, because .mp4 is the only format my phone can read
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: ok that is a reason to convert
<sebsebseb> Kartagis: however another reason people tend to do it is, because they want in a open format
<sebsebseb> !formats
<sebsebseb> !avi
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x-izzy> ANYBODY TO HELP?
<lilpod> Hi, I installed wireshark and there is no network interface availiable to it when there should be some, does anyone know why this is the case?
<sebsebseb> x-izzy: a what?
<rww> !ot | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kartagis> !ask | x-izzy
<ubottu> x-izzy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lilpod> !wireshark
<x-izzy> i have a user name on crimeirc but don't remember how to log in
<sebsebseb> x-izzy: this is completly the wrong channel for that
<kneaux> I'm having composition issues with Indic (specifically Hindi) text in Google Earth (I have character support but not composition support, only in GE), is there a solution available?
<infid> when sending mail with the mail(1) command-line tool, how do you specify your 'From:' address, eg your isp's address?
<glebihan> infid: use the -a option to set additional headers (such as From)
<infid> thanks
<FunkyDude> anyone know how to install a .bin file? I'm trying to install google earth
<Gnea> FunkyDude: don't.
<|ns|nR8> I set monitor refresh rate to 85hz with nvidia-settings, works fine. After reboot it reverts back to 60hz. Any ideas why? Here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/sdGuJ96P
<sebsebseb> !earth | FunkyDude
<ubottu> FunkyDude: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<dstryr> I'm trying to configure Samba to make all my shared folders password protected...can anyone help? It was working but now I can just browse the folders without passwords required
<Gnea> !medibuntu | FunkyDude
<ubottu> FunkyDude: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> Gnea: Why since he can maybe see  where you  live on it?  If he knew where that was
<AndroUser2> sudo apt-get install google-earth
<Gnea> sebsebseb: like he'd be able to do anything about it
<Lychaeus> hey guys, anyone got a minute to help me out?
<plafon> Lychaeus: ask a question directly
<glebihan> !ask | Lychaeus
<ubottu> Lychaeus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> Lychaeus: it doesn't work like that. just state your question.
<icarus-c> dstryr, use "user" mode
<plafon> :D
<sebsebseb> watch out Gnea Google may be spying on you :D
<dstryr> icarus-c, what do you mean?
<Lychaeus> kk, sorry about that.
<icarus-c> dstryr, you know,  "security = user"
<Gnea> sebsebseb: more likely on you than me ;)
<dstryr> im very new to linux
<Lychaeus> im very new to ubuntu, and i just installed it with the live cd.
<Lychaeus> on my laptop.
<dstryr> what do you mean by security = user? can you explain more?
<dstryr> i tried searching online but couldnt find the solution
<icarus-c> dstryr, read samba doc...
<Gnea> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dstryr> It was working like 5 minutes ago
<dstryr> id try and view a folder from windows and it would ask me to login
<FunkyDude> AndroUser2, i tried what you said and it seemed to install, but where did it go? the terminal screen just disappeared
<dstryr> now for some reason i just gain access no matter what
<dstryr> no authentication required
<Gnea> dstryr: do you want users to access your system via windows networking with or without a login?
<icarus-c> dstryr, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/ServerType.html#id2559114
<dstryr> with login
<Lychaeus> i think its installed when i choose between ubuntu and win xp, i then choose Ubuntu Linux 2.6.32-24 Generic
<dstryr> I need it to make them login to view the folders
<Gnea> dstryr: then keep it as 'user'
<Lychaeus> and then it takes me to a command prompt after i login, i dont understand what to do next.
<dstryr> ive assigned users in the system and in samba
<Hydrozii> anybody here play minecraft?
<Lychaeus> i do hydro.
<dstryr> oh
<dstryr> i have to edit the conf file
<icarus-c> dstryr, look, there are some security mode,  like  "share" , "user"    when you use share,  no authentication needed, with "user" , login required
<icarus-c> dstryr, yea since you want global,  put security = user  in [globa] section
<Hydrozii> have you done any changing textures and playing other peoples saved files?
<icarus-c> dstryr, i guess there is "security = share" there already
<glebihan> Lychaeus: what version of ubuntu did you install ?
<Lychaeus> 10.4 i believe
<Lychaeus> the lastest one
<glebihan> Lychaeus: desktop edition, right ?
<rww> Hydrozii: try #minecraft, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lychaeus> err maybe not hold on.
<Hydrozii> alright
<dstryr> there is no option for "security = xxxx" in the global section of my .conf
<Hydrozii> the official minecraft channel ignores me :(
<dstryr> ####### Authentication #######
<dstryr> # "security = user" is always a good idea. This will require a Unix account
<dstryr> # in this server for every user accessing the server. See
<dstryr> # /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html
<dstryr> # in the samba-doc package for details.
<FloodBot1> dstryr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hydrozii> i was gonna ask how to change texture packs and play other peoples saves on ubuntu
<dstryr> #   security = user
<dstryr> hmm
<dstryr> all the security options are set to user
<sebsebseb> dstryr: what are you trying to do exactly? use samba to do what?
<dstryr> and it still doesnt make me enter login information to access shared folder
<icarus-c> dstryr, dude they are commented out
<Kartagis> is libavcodec a video or an audio codec?
<dstryr> im using ubuntu as a file server basically
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dstryr> I want only certain users to beable to login to take and edit files
<icarus-c> Kartagis, "av"  so both
<dstryr> am i supposed to remove the # infront of the command in the config file?
<icarus-c> dstryr, yes..
<sebsebseb> dstryr: right well like icarus-c was saying they are commented out,  thats a start knowing what that means, if you aren't sure :)
<dstryr> lol
<dstryr> wow i feel dumb
<icarus-c> dstryr, anything after "#"  are comments, they are ignored
<sebsebseb> disturbedmime: config files are a bit like programs in a way, and so they have comments # ##
<dstryr> what about ;
<cyberdo> mouse cursor hangs in 10.10... seems to be related with either media or sound
<Lychaeus> is ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<cyberdo> or rather: the left click stops working
<cyberdo> has anyone had this problem?
<sebsebseb> disturbedmime: after # can put basically put any text, and it won't be used, it just readable text nothing else
<collosi> Lychaeus: up for me
<cyberdo> sebsebseb: worksforme
<sebsebseb> dstryr: however sometimes,  you would want to uncomment something for useage, then you would remove the #
<rww> Lychaeus: works for me, though it's slow
<sebsebseb> cyberdo: wrong person
<cyberdo> Lychaeus: worksforme
<dstryr> i think i read that if you change something in the config file
<dstryr> you have to reboot samba?
<Lychaeus> kk, yes i have desktop edition.
<Lychaeus> but when i boot it, it goes to a command prompt
<icarus-c> dstryr, same
<Lychaeus> not a desktop
<Gnea> Lychaeus: works fine here
<dstryr> how do you reboot just samba ? and not the computer?
<icarus-c> dstryr, i think default smb.conf clearly explain  comment in the beginning of the file
<Gnea> dstryr: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<sebsebseb> dstryr: file server? most people just use Samba to share some files with WIndows, and thats that, as far as I know, but your wanting to do something a bit differnet,  so if you don't get very far in here,  I would suggest reading up about Samba for what you want to do
<dstryr> well maybe you guys could suggest a better solution
<Lychaeus> isnt ubuntu desktop supposed to boot to a desktop? not a full screen command prompt?
<dstryr> i have 10 windows computers and this ubuntu computer
<dstryr> i need all the windows computers to use the ubuntu computer for storage
<Gnea> dstryr: samba is fine for non-windows as well, but perhaps your objective isn't clear
<dstryr> i dont want anything on the windows computers
<lucent> I need to find help, from someone familiar with kernel driver troubleshooting?
<Gnea> lucent: #linux is a good place to start
<icarus-c> dmesg?
<dstryr> that way everyone can access the same files
<lucent> Gnea: I think it may be Ubuntu specific, it is about the new firewire stack causing problems with one of my adapters... but I'm stuck and not getting anywhere on the mail lists
<Gnea> dstryr: your best bet is to start by installing SWAT and configuring it with a web browser. all of the options can therefore be explained in great detail that way in a neat and orderly manner.
<collosi> Lychaeus: what happens when you type gdm
<Gnea> lucent: I see... have you pastebin'd the output of the dmesg command?
<lucent> Gnea: there is no output, no one will help me without output
 * ph0n7r1c hi guys whats the command for viewing hardware information like version and maker
<lucent> I don't know how to get debug output from firewire
<infid> my isp's outgoing port is 465. how do i tell ssmtp that?
<Lychaeus> 1 minute collosi
<Gnea> lucent: I find it impossible that there is no output from the dmesg command.
<lucent> the errors show up in other layers that run on top of firewire (disk storage, ffado audio...)
<Lychaeus> do i need to install it with wibi?
<Gnea> lucent: how are you running it?
<Lychaeus> or just the live cd?
<Lychaeus> to dual boot
<Lychaeus> wubi*
<lucent> how am I running...  my computer?   nothing special, it's just that there's no firewire errors I can find to report on
<Gnea> lucent: no, the dmesg command.
<lucent> 'dmesg -c' then do stuff, errors happen, 'dmesg'
<Teemukin65> ph0n7r1c: try lshw
<dstryr> Gnea, all the security commands in that file are uncommented and say security=user etc
<dstryr> and i can still access the folders via windows without login
<Gnea> lucent: I'm going to make this as easy as I can for you, okay?
<lucent> all the errors are higher layers and nothing firewire that I can see
<lucent> so what do I do to watch firewire for errors and debug info?
<Gnea> lucent: open a terminal, and type the following please:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<Gnea> lucent: then display the resulting URL here, please.
<collosi> Lychaeus: it's up to you, both work
<asdff> hi
<Gnea> lucent: you're asking the wrong questions, please perform the requested tasks and we will try to find them.
<lucent> Gnea: thanks for helping, first, how do I reproduce problems without having to use a storage device on the firewire bus?
<Lychaeus> k i reinstalled it, one second.
<Gnea> lucent: I can't answer that at this time.
<icarus-c> dstryr, how do you share folders in the first place
 * ph0n7r1c does lshw mean list hardware
<lucent> hmm... can I prevent Ubuntu from auto-mounting the volume? that's what's destroying my data
<asdff> what is the link for login to SQL panel through php
<asdff> ?
<Gnea> lucent: if you can't help me, I can't help you.
<Gnea> sorry, that's just how it is.
<icarus-c> dstryr, specify by smb.conf ? or usershare
<lucent> Gnea: when I insert a storage device to reproduce the problem, it auto-mounts and the filesystem goes corrupted
<Gnea> lucent: you're making this difficult and you don't need to.
<lucent> sorry about that, I don't enjoy losing my data
<Gnea> lucent: well, you're not paying any attention to me, so from this point on, I don't see the need to pay attention to you.
<asdff> what is the link for login to SQL panel through php ?
<Gnea> lucent: I understand that, but I really don't enjoy someone that can't follow simple directions in the heat of the moment.
<collosi> Lychaeus: you're usind wubi correct?
<Gnea> if you want the problem fixed, let's fix it, don't ask me questions I don't know the answers to yet.
<lucent> Gnea: uh... right I appreciate your time, but you're being difficult yourself
<Lychaeus> i did not use wubi.
<Gnea> !pm | dstryr
<ubottu> dstryr: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lychaeus> i used the live cd, and did the dual boot option.
<lucent> Gnea: do you want a dmesg without reproducing the problem?
<lucent> I didn't see what good that would do
<Gnea> lucent: at this point, yes please, and then we'll go from there.
<collosi> Lychaeus: you using the live CD now?
<Lychaeus> yes, i installed it through windows. and now im "copying files" after rebooting.
<Gnea> lucent: it's called "step 1 of the troubleshooting process"
<Gnea> I don't have time to explain it all at this time, just one step at a time.
 * ph0n7r1c is there are way of run a script before the login screen shows up 
<lucent> you have time enough to patronize me.  Not okay.
<Lychaeus> i could not use "normal mode" i had to use "safe video" sorry forgot the actual name.
<veegee> hey all this has nothing to do with linux, but
<Gnea> lucent: I know when I've been trolled.
<rww> !ot | veegee
<ubottu> veegee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lychaeus> if i used normal mode i just got a black screen after the ubuntu screen
<veegee> u gotta be kidding
<collosi> Lychaeus:  sure try safe video, see if that will load of gdm
<Gnea> veegee: please stick to the topic of Ubuntu, we don't need useless bantering here, kthx
<Lychaeus> kk still copying files.
<glebihan> ph0n7r1c: don't use "/me" to ask questions
<ph0n7r1c> ok
<Esat> how can i install a tar.gz file ?
<dstryr> Gnea, when you are done helping this guy can you help me work through the problem i'm having? I'll wait until you are done
<aL3x_> the price of free tech support is to do things the way the person helping you wants them done
<Gnea> dstryr: oh I'm done, what's up?
<ph0n7r1c> how can you run a script before the login screen please
<seidos> Esat, you need to unzip/untar the file tar xvvf tarfile
<lucent> alexlea: point taken. :)
<icarus-c> Esat, tar.gz is just a file archive (think of .zip / .rar)
<rob_p> infid: How's the project coming along?
<dstryr> stil trying to get the folder passord protected over the network
<Esat> seidos, i did that,
<collosi> phon7r1c:  you can use the startup applications and run the script from there
<icarus-c> Esat, what sort of things are in the tar.gz
<dstryr> Gnea, it was working like 10 minutes ago ...now all of a sudden it doesnt ask for user or password when accessing from windows
<Gnea> dstryr: okay, so what changed?
<dstryr> Gnea, I have no clue man
<lucent> dstryr: I think that's more of a Windows-specific question, Ubuntu side might be unchanged
<Gnea> dstryr: did you run an upgrade?
<collosi> ph0n7r1c:  what are you trying to run?
<dstryr> nope
<Gnea> dstryr: can you pastebin your smb.conf please?
<lucent> dstryr: try the 'net' command from Windows cmd console, and seek help how to use that to forget the net password and username so you can re-enter it?
<dstryr> maybe windows is storing the password and user name and not showing
<Lychaeus> is there a known video issue with a dell latititude d505 booting to black screen in normal mode?
<ph0n7r1c> i want to run certain scripts before i login to my system as root
<seidos> Esat, well, is it source code?  then ./configure make sudo make install
<icarus-c> dstryr, if you didn't change any bit on the serve side, i guess it is windows client store login credentials?
<dstryr> how do i check if it stores the login?
<Gnea> dstryr: try rebooting a windows client then
<dstryr> or how do i clear it
<icarus-c> dstryr, ask in ##windows
<dstryr> lol
 * icarus-c doesn't use Windows
<glebihan> ph0n7r1c: you could use upstart scripts
<lucent> dstryr: asking a windows guru might be wise at this point, particularly about the 'net' command I mentioned above
<Gnea> dstryr: #samba is a good place to ask as well
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what is your xorg log output?
<dstryr> i tried samba
<dstryr> noone answered :/
<Gnea> they tend to idle a lot
<Lychaeus> above my head collosi. lol
<Esat> seidos , yes it is source code
<dstryr> im gonna try to reboot my windows computer and see if it asks for login again
<Gnea> but they can be helpful once they answer
<Gnea> okay
<dstryr> is there another option for making a file server for a bunch of computers?
<seidos> Esat, then "./configure" "make" "sudo make install"
<dstryr> (all windows based)?
<dstryr> a better program i mean
<Gnea> dstryr: it depends if you want them to be workgroup or domain based
<Esat> seidos, are these two different commands?
<seidos> Esat, three
<Gnea> dstryr: I prefer SWAT
<ph0n7r1c> cause i have a problem with my ubuntu i borught a new laptop and have it runing but when i go to shutdown it freezys on me and i have to press the power botton to kill it when it starts up again some how the session was messed up the last time so the system is a little unstable
<dstryr> it doesnt really matter....because i dont know the difference
<lucent> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/XBJ1JGrK   and FYI the last series of messages in the output is result of inserting the troublesome firewire card and it being accepted
<Esat> seidos,  ok
 * icarus-c suggests  "./configure --prefix=$HOME/.local   && make && make install " instead
<Esat> configure
<dstryr> Gnea, doesnt matter about the domain or workgroup
<lucent> no errors are supposed to be meaningful in that text, I haven't reproduced the problem yet
<dstryr> i dont know the difference or advantages between the two
<Gnea> dstryr: okay, then yeah, I'd get swat installed and running first
<dstryr> ;p
<collosi> Lychaeus:  run this in the terminal  #cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ph0n7r1c> so i was thinking of writting a simple check script to fix this during startup
<Esat> seidos, configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.."
<dstryr> i have swat installed
<dstryr> im trying to figure out how to run it ;x doh
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what you really want to do is post that file, so someone can take a look at it
<icarus-c> Esat, is there a autorun.sh  ?
<ph0n7r1c> cause the system was not probaly shutdown it messed some files
<Esat> icarus-c,  there are many files here
<glebihan> ph0n7r1c: maybe the best option would be trying to fix the issue rather than finding a workaround
<ph0n7r1c> upstart script is a file or program
<Gnea> dstryr: ah, make sure you have openbsd-inetd installed and make sure that /etc/inetd.conf has a line in it for swat to run
<dstryr> hmm
<dstryr> well it looks like reboot the windows computer made it ask for login again
<Lychaeus> nothing happens when i type that Collosi
<icarus-c> Esat, so is there a autorun.sh ? or a INSTALL  file?
<icarus-c> or README
<ph0n7r1c> because its a new computer it has ubuntu has not got the fixes for it yet
<dstryr> gnea, do you think we could chat pm? chatroom is hard to keep up with
<ph0n7r1c> the model was release a few months ago
<Esat> yes, there is a readme.txt file
<seidos> Esat, there could be a .bin file that you are supposed to just execute.  what is the tar file of?
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what about #dmesg
<icarus-c> Esat, read it then
<ph0n7r1c> it was only designed for windows 7 and we all know how dum windows are
<Lychaeus> nothing again
<mamooth> hi there
<Gnea> dstryr: it's actually better this way, so that others can join in, plus I can help 2 people at once this way. just pay attention to nick highlighting.
<infid> rob_p: well now i'm just trying to use ssmtp to send a message and i have it mostly configured. but the mail.err log keeps saying '553 From address not verified' for some reason
<dstryr> ok
<collosi> ph0n7r1c:  try running your script in the startup application
<Gnea> dstryr: or maybe they're having the same problem and can benefit
<ph0n7r1c> even the lan drivers for it i had to manually install
<Sunderphon> Any steam gamers in here having a problem running TF2 after the latest update? (wine)
<icarus-c> Esat, i suppose the tarball comes with a install guide or from where you download it
<Lychaeus> Collosi, mind if i send you a link to a pic ?
<Gnea> lucent: have you been able to read the partition table?
<collosi> Lychaeus: sure
<infid> rob_p: i even tried  echo 'test' | mail -a 'From: infid@att.net -s 'sending test' infid@gmail.com
<rob_p> infid: Gave up on Postfix?  I don't know ssmtp so I cannot advise.
<dstryr> Gnea, openbsd-inetd is installed
<dstryr> how do i add a line to the file to make sure it runs
<dstryr> for swat
<ph0n7r1c> the startup application runs after or before the loging program
<infid> rob_p: postfix is more complicated though if i can figure out how to do it with ssmtp i can figure it out with postfix i'm sure
<lucent> Gnea: of... the fubar filesystem?    I don't have anything connected at the moment, I was using firewire for data storage and also audio devices
<Lychaeus> collosi http://imgur.com/IkBr6.jpg
<Gnea> dstryr: well, look at the bottom of /etc/inetd.conf now, should be something there for it
<collosi> ph0n7r1c: runs at login, so after login
<rob_p> infid: Is there a way to force ssmtp to relay via your ISP's MTA?
<Gnea> lucent: well, according to that dmesg output, it looks like you connected the firewire HDD
<ph0n7r1c> but is the a way to run it before the login like during the checks
<dstryr> gnea swat		stream	tcp	nowait.400	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd	/usr/sbin/swat
<dstryr> looks right...
<lucent> Gnea: I have a built-in ieee1394a chipset which works reliably, so....  yes that one is working but my expresscard based ieee1394b adapter (not connected) corrupted data
<infid> rob_p: yeah and that's what i'm doing
<ph0n7r1c> or just after the boot screean
<Gnea> lucent: and I'm not seeing any errors. what I am seeing is that it is being setup correctly, so try this:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<lucent> Gnea: sorry it's confusing because I didn't know why my data was disappeared when it happened last week, now is much different
<Esat> icarus-c, i know where the software downloaded, it is *.tar.gz file
<infid> rob_p: i finally got it to authenticate the ssl part to my isp's smtp, but now it just keeps giving me this '553 From address not verified' stuff
<collosi> Lychaeus: just for kicks try running #sudo gdm
<Lychaeus> nothing
<lucent> since then i've connected via the reliably operational firewire chipset, and zereo'ed and partitioned and made a new fs
<Gnea> dstryr: alright, so now open a web browser (or tab) and go here:  http://localhost:901
<Lychaeus> starts another justin@ubuntu
<xbonesx> I know ive asked this before but whats the command to extract the contents of a tar.gz to a directory which requires super user privledges?
<dstryr> okay
<lucent> Gnea: http://pastebin.com/ZBqVrYvA
<Gnea> lucent: understood, but we need to make sure that what's currently connected isn't having any problems along the way. if we find a problem, then we'll know why it happened and can go about fixing it.
<infid> xbonesx: sudo tar xzvf ?
<xbonesx> infid: ok ill try it
<dstryr> gnea, now what?
<lucent> Gnea: okay, understood. I'm pretty confident that my firewire gear is working connected to the internal chipset like I have set up now
<collosi> Lychaeus: try running #Xorg -configure
<Gnea> dstryr: now click on the different sections at the top to see the shares, printers, etc - make sure it's all loading right
<Lychaeus> nothing again
<Lychaeus> starts another line
<Gnea> lucent: if what I see is correct, you've connected a 1TB drive to it.
<lucent> yep
<icarus-c> Esat, does it come with a INSTALL guide
<collosi> Lychaeus: no errors?
<dstryr> gnea, okay ....
<rob_p> infid: Looks like that status code refers to invalid recipient address.  Are you sure you are sending to a valid e-mail address?
<Lychaeus> no errors, just starts another Justin@ubuntu line
<lucent> no meaningful data on it at the moment, since the debacle last week killed the fs and I put a new ext3 system on it
<Gnea> lucent: I'm going to guess that this drive was formatted with a mac?
<Esat> icarus-c,  not, just readme file
<lucent> Gnea: why a mac?
<Gnea> lucent: based on the filesystem type. that's not ext3.
<lucent> Gnea: it's GPT so uh, did you want a listing from parted?
<icarus-c> Esat, does it tell any clue
<collosi> Lychaeus:  ok, what about this #cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gnea> dstryr: so now, go to your base configuration and switch from 'basic' to 'advanced'
<Esat> no, it is just about software, dont explain how it install
<dstryr> gnea, i think i am not in the right stop
<dstryr> all i have are "home, status, view, password at the top of the localhost page
<Lychaeus> same thing
<Lychaeus> doesnt do anything
<Gnea> lucent: does parted actually list anything? just an FYI, GPT can't hold an ext3 filesystem because it's 'ee', not '82'
<infid> rob_p: 100% sure it's a valid email address
<dstryr> gnea, nothing about advanced or basic settings
<infid> rob_p: it's my gmail address that i use all the time
<Gnea> dstryr: does it ever ask for a user/pass?
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what other OS's are installed?  Is this a laptop?
<lucent> Gnea: oh, I guess you're not familiar with GPT yet.
<dstryr> yes
<dstryr> i logged in
<Gnea> lucent: which is why I asked what created it
<lucent> Gnea: I used parted ?
<Gnea> lucent: give it a shot
<dstryr> gnea, yeah i logged in with the admin account
<dstryr> nothing about advanced or basic
<rob_p> infid: Yeah, I was just making sure you didn't, "fat-finger" the address when you typed it!  :-)
<Lychaeus> yes its a laptop, windows XP/.
<Sacha> hello ! I have installed ubuntu on a computer, but it freezes randomly, I can't find any clue to understand why. Can you help me ? Can tell what kind of card I got, and other stuff...
<lucent> Gnea:  sudo parted /dev/sdb print | pastebinit -a lucent   # http://pastebin.com/BmFA0f2x
<Lychaeus> collosi: http://imgur.com/8LLk9.jpg
<Lychaeus> just so you can see what im doing
<lucent> Sacha: how much RAM memory?
<Sacha> 2Gb
<Sacha> as swap
<Esat> seidos,  and icarus-c  thank for your hepling, i found explanation
<lucent> oh hmm...  also, what brand of computer is it?  something like a Dell or another brand?
<Sacha> Oh, no, I put 3 GB swap
<infid> rob_p: yea i triple checked. man this blows. it's 2010 and i can't even send a simple email after hours and hours :/
<icarus-c> Sacha, so how much physical RAM you have got
<lucent> Sacha: I was asking about RAM, like the sticks of RAM
<Gnea> lucent: yeah, I'm a bit unfamiliar with that sort of layout, so I'm wondering if you can fsck it
<infid> and what's really sad is i have over a decade of unix experience, and have set up sendmail and postfix years ago successfully
<collosi> Lycheaus:  you are sure you are installing the desktop edition?
<Padhu> giver will not detect remote machine over intra net
<infid> but because i rarely ever use anythin but web mail i cant get this simple stuff working :P
<Sacha> 2Gb ram, 3 GB swap
<Lychaeus> yes. im mostly sure.
<Lychaeus> ill check again
<ph0n7r1c> its the a laptop addtion
<Gnea> infid: you can thank the spammers for that one
<Padhu> How can i correct it?
<lucent> Gnea: GPT is *the* recommended partitioning scheme for volumes 500GB and larger capacity, so uh... side note you might want to read up about it sometime
<lucent> no big deal, it's just used by every OS
<Gnea> lucent: I tend to not use those, since 1TB drives tend to have an inherit hardware flaw which limits their life expectancy quite considerably compared to lesser sized drives.
<lucent> uh huh.
<Gnea> lucent: so anyway, sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1
<icarus-c> 2x500GB RAID0 works better :P
<lucent> Gnea: presuming you'd like me to unmount it first
<Gnea> if it's hardware raid, yes.
<lucent> Ubuntu auto-mounted it
<Gnea> lucent: that would be extremely helpful, yes.
<lucent> ESportB10: clean, 11/61054976 files, 3883124/244190637 blocks
<collosi> Lycheaus:  your windows partition is fine correct?  I would try to install again
<rob_p> infid: I think I *may* know what's going on.  It's probably an anti-spam tactic used by your ISP's MTA.  Usually you authenticate and then they let you relay through their server.  However, many ISPs are now checking the, 'from address' and if it doesn't match the user whom you authenticated as, you will get that rejection message.
<ravenwood> What is (<unknown>:4893): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead?
<Gnea> lucent: alright, good to remount then
<infid> rob_p: hahahahha i got it working through brute force!
<lucent> Gnea: done
<Gnea> lucent: how much data are we talking?
<collosi> Lychaeus: when you install are you leaving all the setting as default?
<rob_p> infid: Do tell...
<infid> rob_p: i put rewriteDomain=yahoo.com even though my email is infid@att.net. i figured i'd try all permutations since my smtp server is att.yahoo.com
<lucent> Gnea: nothing right now, it was all lost last week...
<Gnea> dstryr: did you find the correct tab?
<Gnea> lucent: have you tried using foremost?
<lucent> Gnea: negatory, that's new to me.  is foremost something you've got experience with?
<Gnea> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): Forensics application to recover data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-1 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Lychaeus> Collosi, yes.
<Gnea> lucent: it's worked quite well in the past.
<rob_p> infid: I see.  Well, that sort of goes along with what I thought might be happening.
<dstryr> Gnea, negative
<lucent> Gnea: good to know, for the future.  As-is the drive has been zeroed and a fresh ext3 filesystem, so I am unconcerned about what's on it right now
<infid> rob_p: thanks for all the help
<Lychaeus> i downloaded ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386
<ravenwood> My terminal keeps spamming (<unknown>:4893): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead . I don't know if its talking about firefox which I ran from the terminal I lost firefox in a update somehow
<Gnea> lucent: at what level did you zero it? just a basic format or did you actually do a dd=/dev/zero?
<lucent> dd zero
<Gnea> oh, foremost can get past that
<Gnea> zeroing isn't really secure
<Gnea> :)
<ravenwood> Is my computer headed for a waterfall
<icarus-c> dd if=/dev/zero of=......
<ravenwood> or a pirate ship
<rob_p> infid: You can thank the low-life spammers for all the headaches of spam filtering that has become a part of life for anyone who deals with e-mail delivery.  Anyway, glad I could help, even if only a little.  Take care.
<Padhu> Giver will not detect remote machine, How can i correct this?
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what does   #whois -r    output
<Sacha> I tried to install 64b version, but it freezed, so I decide to install x86 version, but it's the same... Sometimes, I don't even have a console (accessed by hitting Ctrl+Alt+Fn)...
<lucent> Gnea: ah, so you've used foremost to recover a dd zero'ed drive before?
<collosi> Lychaeus: sorry #who -r
<Gnea> lucent: sure
<lucent> I find that improbable
<Lychaeus> sec
<hdon> hi all :) i read v4l2loopback.ko has been renamed webcamstudio.ko? is that true? where to get the latest source to build?
<infid> rob_p: yeah bad guys make the internet harder to use everyday. imagine how simple it was in 1990, insecure as hell but simple :P
<Gnea> lucent: you're free to think what you like
<Lychaeus> nothing collosi
<Lychaeus> same dam thing
<lucent> hdon: I use this myself, it's a fork and not a rename to the best of my knowledge... see www.ws4gl.org
<Lychaeus> starts new line
<rww> Gnea: by "sure", do you mean that you personally have?
<angelete2> hi
<collosi> Lychaeus: something is seriously wrong with that install
<sebsebseb> angelete2: hi
<lucent> hdon: you will also need some other tricks to make it actually work with Flash that is distributed with Ubuntu, privmsg if you need help further
<Lychaeus> hmm. ill try to redownload and burn it
<angelete2> whenever i log through ssh to my server i get my welcome message twice
<lucent> rww: Please help, I'm trying to filter out the bullcrap :)
<rob_p> infid: I'm sure it was.  I didn't have regular/daily access to the 'Net until the summer of 1995.  But even then it was a much different place than it is now.
<collosi> Lychaeus:  try re-installing, how many linux partitions are you creating?
<Gnea> rww: yeah, wasn't easy
<angelete2> how can i avoid this?
<Lychaeus> just one i guess. im doing the dual boot on the live cd
<Gnea> lucent: look, are you here to get help or to troll?
<rww> Gnea: cool. I'll have to play with it sometime.
<rob_p> infid: So now you just need to write a script to detect failed logins and have it run your one-liner to put an e-mail in your inbox!
<infid> rob_p: already figured that out, thanks to multitail
<Sacha> No one can help me ?
<hdon> lucent, thanks. sent you a pm
<sebsebseb> Sacha: uhmm
<collosi> Lychaeus:  how big is the partition you are installing linux on?
<sebsebseb> Sacha: Did you check that your ISO was ok?  or did you install from an offical CD?
<Lychaeus> 20GB is what i choose when it asked on the live cd
<collosi> Lychaeus:  what is the output of #sudo fdisk -l
<Sacha> Both cd were correct (md5sums were OK), downloaded from ubuntu
<angelete2> http://pastebin.com/tVcbFfbP here it is what i get anytime i log in
<angelete2> any help?
<sebsebseb> Sacha: and installling on to a computer with how much RAM?  and what king of graphics card even?
<sebsebseb> Sacha: and which version of Ubuntu?
<AnxiousNut> is it safe to $chmod -R 700 ~/ ?
<rob_p> infid: I'm guessing that is a logfile analyzer of some sort.  Did you look into faillog?  It would seem that PAM can easily be configured to react to things like failed logins.  Perhaps you are already using it.  Anyway, lots of ways to accomplish the task.
<angelete2> i've looked at /etc/motd and it only shows one, so what is the other file it's being added after motd?=
<glebihan> angelete2: what is the issue ? there isn't any error messages there ?
<rww> AnxiousNut: should be, unless you're doing something non-standard
<Gnea> rww: the only problem is that it can be touch and go... if foremost can't get to that layer of the buffer of the disk reliably, then it's going to be locked out
<glebihan> angelete2: oh sorry got it
<Sacha> Last version of ubuntu (i386), graphic card is an ati 200 series, (in the motherboard), and got 2Gb of ram (check ok)
<Gnea> rww: since zeroing just pushed most of the data into another ring
<lj_> hgjgh
<sebsebseb> Sacha: Have you used any previous verison on there?
<Lychaeus> Collosi: i uninstalled it from windows, gonna try the netbook edititon
<Gnea> lucent: so foremost might get it, and it might not. YMMV
<corpsegrindr> Hi,When ever i try to access my media server, via ftp, sftp, ssh etc. the network connection on this pc quites working. I do not get a message saying it was disconnected and there is no error in dmesg. but the internet just quites working
<collosi> Lychaeus:  alright, good luck!
<andriy> wow! my first IRC chat :O
<corpsegrindr> welcome
<Sacha> Got 2 discks on this computer, one IDE, and one sata (1Tb), install ubuntu on the Sata one, tried to run it live, it worked... It's the first time I use ubuntu on this computer
<sebsebseb> andriy: ok congratulations I guess
<sebsebseb> Sacha: and it installed, and you boot up, and it wants commands?
<angelete2> glebihan: /etc/issue has just Ununtu 10.04.1 LTS \n \1
<Sacha> Sebsebseb : What you mean ? (fr)
<andriy> how can i see commands for this?
<sebsebseb> Sacha: you installed Ubuntu, and what was the problem again?
<Sacha> The reboot was ok.
<sebsebseb> andriy: you just type
<sebsebseb> andriy: if you want support, just ask the question
<Sacha> It freezes randomly.
<infid> rob_p: i'll have to look into that. i dont seem to have anything in faillog for some reason
<rww> Sacha: #ubuntu-fr exists, if you'd prefer to ask in French
<sebsebseb> Sacha: no  Ubuntu isn't meant to freeze, but sure it would sometimes
<xbonesx> infid: i tried that and it didnt work
<lucent> Gnea: I must admit, you are helping me immensely
<Sacha> And sometimes, just after boot, I can"t even have a console (Ctrl Alt Fnà
<sebsebseb> Sacha: that could be, because of your hardware, or the version, or both
<lucent> Gnea: I'm learning all kinds of impossible things are now possible because you say they may or may not work.
<xbonesx> infid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505577/
<AbhiJit> !irc > andriy
<ubottu> andriy, please see my private message
<andriy> ahh, i see. I have a quick question. Why does the OS use swap memory when physical memory is still available?
<Gnea> lucent: life's funny that way sometimes
<AbhiJit> !guidelines > andriy
<rob_p> infid: That's because it's a data file.  Look at the size.  It's probably not 0.  But the info contained in it is probably useless until you tell PAM to start updating it.
<sebsebseb> Sacha: 10.10 may work better on your computer, thats release this Sunday coming
<Sacha> Hmm... I hope Next version will run, cause I can't stand my wife use Winthing...
<sebsebseb> Sacha: the 10th
<xbonesx> could someone tell me why this isnt working http://paste.ubuntu.com/505577/
<rob_p> infid: You use the, "faillog" command to access the data in it.  I played around with it a little.
<Sacha> Or else I'll install Debian (my favorite), but my wife and son will find it more difficult to understand and use...
<Sacha> 6 days to wait... Sooo long...
<sebsebseb> Sacha: or you could do something user friendly such as PC Linux OS :D
<infid> xbonesx: idk then, sorry gotta go to bed
<rob_p> infid: But again, you need to configure PAM for it to be useful.  May be more trouble than it's worth for you.
<infid> rob_p: thanks
<xbonesx> infid: ty anyways
<seidos> xbonesx, read man tar while i investigate
<Gnea> rww: pm?
<xbonesx> seidos: ok
<Sacha> Sebsebseb : Not so easy, My son use to play on winthing...
<rob_p> infid: welcome
<rww> Gnea: can't, I'm about to go to sleep
<Gnea> rww: okay
<dstryr> no wonder i want to learn ubuntu better...the windows chat sucks lol
<sebsebseb> Sacha: loads of distros that are user friendly, and good alternatives to WIndows :)  not just Ubuntu or Mint.  http://www.distrowatch.com
<butugly> free cheese
<xbonesx> could someone tell me why this isnt working http://paste.ubuntu.com/505577/
<DtatchD> Adluc: you need to get the 10.04 installer
<lucent> xbonesx: uh...
<greppy> xbonesx: cd /usr/share/icons/
<greppy> xbonesx: then do /usr/share/icons/
<greppy> argh
<lucent> xbonesx: why are you doing that?  just curious what led you to think that tar expects another argument as its destination directory, and not -D like the manual page says
<seidos> xbonesx, here is an explanation:  http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/8898-redirecting-tar-extract-another-directory.html  google is your friend
<lucent> my bad
<greppy> xbonesx: after cd'ing into the directory, then run sudo tar xzvf /home/xbonesx/Desktop/124442-Pulse-Glass.tar.gz
<lucent> xbonesx: it's not -D
<xbonesx> lol guys sry still fresh to ubuntu
<lucent> xbonesx: let's see if you can find it though, search the man page for 'directory'
 * lucent :)
<lucent> it's okay but hey if I help you find it yourself maybe that is the best for everyone
<aslam> hello, I have removed the default notification from ubuntu 10.0.4
<aslam> how do we add back
<xbonesx> lucent: good point
<xbonesx> lucent: i dont mind searching for things myself but isnt that the point of this channel is for help?
<administrator> ubuntu
<seidos> xbonesx, helping you help yourself is the best thing anyone can do
<urna> xbonesx: hand holding people does not help
<greppy> xbonesx: help yes, but #ubuntu helps those that help themselves by doing some searching and reading of documentation :)
<seidos> Guest32708, i am because you are
<xbonesx> greppy: believe me i dont resort to this channel right away
<aslam> can any one help me
<Gnea> xbonesx: the nice thing about your problem is that there are at least a couple of different ways to solve it
<xbonesx> greppy: im am acquainted with google lol
<xbonesx> i am*
<bihari_> hellow AbhiJit
<xbonesx> greppy: but sometimes i lack the correct search terms to find what i need
<Gnea> xbonesx: you could: man tar, tar --help, or simply change the directory to /usr/share/icons before running the command
<Gnea> xbonesx: in which case, you wouldn't need the argument in the first place :)
<rob_p> aslam: That all depends on what you need help with!  :-)
<xbonesx> Gnea: i was thinking at one point or another that i had ran a line that extracted the files, without having to be in the dir
<rob_p> aslam: Are you referring to the default message a user gets when logging in to a terminal session?
<Gnea> xbonesx: indeed, that's where the option comes into play
<xbonesx> Gnea: option?
<xbonesx> xzvf, doesnt satisfy it?
<seidos> xbonesx, i couldn't figure out a way to do it either.  according to that link, i'm concluding it isn't possible.
<xbonesx> seidos: lol i think i had actually 'gksu nautilus' and then did everything through GUI... lol
<xbonesx> seidos: seem to have done the trick
<Gnea> xbonesx: well, there is a fifth option, but that precludes that were able to follow what was presented to you
<xbonesx> Gnea: well i also need all the files extracted to have the correct permissions...
<Gnea> xbonesx: certainly
<Gnea> xbonesx: but one thing at a time
<hdon> lucent, my microsoft lifecam mic is back in sound prefs now that i have installed a kernel update and v4l2loopback.ko did not automatically reload. don't know which fixed it :)
<lucent> hdon: glad to hear it's working regardless
<Lychaeus> anyone know why Ubuntu keeps booting to a black screen?
<hdon> lucent, have you any idea why java was used for this application?
<hdon> not that the programming language plays a role in this, but they did go with a particular GUI toolkit i feel is slow and clumsy
<coz_> Lychaeus,  hold on I think I have a link for you
<Lychaeus> k cool
<coz_> Lychaeus,   here you go    http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/securitymonkey/black-screen-on-boot-with-ubuntu-104-lucid-lynx-solution-38426
<maedox> It still amazes me that people don't know how to use a search engine. o_O
<Lychaeus> Maedox, i have tried, did not find a solution.
<coz_> Lychaeus,  when having issues with current ubuntu  ,,,in google it always helps to start the search string  with    Ubuntu lucid  and then the issue     that generally give a few hits
<coz_> Lychaeus,  of course you may have to adjust the search string a bit but ...there it is :)
<Lychaeus> im starting to think its just this model of comp.
<coz_> Lychaeus,  that is not far fetched...hardware can effect how any OS is going to perform  ...I have had client computers that flat out refulsed to allow linux installed
<coz_> refused
<Lychaeus> im trying to install it on a somewhat older laptop.
<Lychaeus> i gets to the ubuntu black screen with the five dots, then loads to a black screen
<Lychaeus> no mouse.
<coz_> Lychaeus,  right ...older systems can be a bit tricky at times
<coz_> Lychaeus,  try that boot  option and see if it works
<Lychaeus> can i do that if im booting from a USB?
<urna> Lychaeus: on old hardware, install debian. since it lives in the past, it might behave better on aged computers
<coz_> Lychaeus,  mm  off hand  with no experience with booting from usb  I am going to say   probably
<coz_> Lychaeus,   try it out and test it
<coz_> Lychaeus,  and if you are booting from usb  that system cannot be super old
<Lychaeus> wont let me get to grub
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> Lychaeus,  you tried the "e" and also the holding of shift with that
<Lychaeus> yes.
<webster89> Hey everyone, i have offtopic question: how much time need to completly learn english or spanish language? :)
<Lychaeus> i can live steam off my droid if it will help lol.
<coz_> webster89,  way off topic
<tgywa> Hi every one
<ilovefairuz> webster89: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> Lychaeus,   did you install with live cd?
<ilovefairuz> hello, tgywa
<Lychaeus> i did the USB method, like they recommended.
<tgywa> I can't refirect the output of a binary to a file ... can any one help me ... this is what I treid ...
<tgywa> root@testrelay:/usr/lib/lmbench/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu# ./bw_tcp localhost > myfile
<coz_> Lychaeus,  you didnt want to install to the hard drive?
<Lychaeus> i tried that before.
<Lychaeus> was unsuccessful
<Evil_Eric> what the chan for the new 10.10 rc
<tgywa> hello lovefairuz ... have u seen my question?
<coz_> Lychaeus,  mm  ..well.. not having the laptop in my hands to see the results  I am not sure what I can say at this point
<Evil_Eric> the g's and l charitors are screwy
<coz_> Lychaeus,  although I have little experience with laptops   ...many many here are using lapttops and would be better suited to troubleshooting this for you
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: try  ./bw_tcp localhost >> myfile 2>&1
<sentmen> Hi
<sentmen> Welcome
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: the binary may be writing to "standard error" not just "standard out"
<tgywa> hi Sentmen
<sentmen> I have a problem with my internet connection
<ilovefairuz> !details | sentmen
<ubottu> sentmen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> juk: please check your pm's
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, ok .... but ... is that the way ... in other binaries too?
<linux> So, quick question: I created a shortcut on the panel for an application (Minecraft.jar) and when I click on the icon, it won't launch. Help?
<ilovefairuz> tgywa: depends on the code of each binary
<tgywa> ilovefairuz, it worked ... many thanks ....
<etheretic> Can anyone explain how to fix the error described at http://paste.ubuntu.com/505597/ ? Latest kernel won't install.
<ikonia> linux: whats the short cut to
<sentmen> I have a problem with my internet connection, i'm running ubuntu 10.4. If i set a static ip it doesnt work also
<juk> ikonia: pm's?
<linux> ikonia: Minecraft.jar (I opened the 'command', browsed for the file and selected it
<ilovefairuz> linux: change the command to: java -jar /path/Minecraft.jar
<linux> ilovefairuz: Ah! Thank you sooooo much!
<ikonia> juk: private messages
 * Evil_Eric looks at ubuntu 10.10 on his screen and cries it is so ummm not finished 
<ikonia> linux: you don't execute a jar file, you need to launch a jvm to run it
<juk> ikonia: where's it?
<sentmen> I have a problem with my internet connection, i'm running ubuntu 10.4. If i set a static ip it doesnt work also
<ikonia> Evil_Eric: please keep the "/me" commands out o this channel
<juk> ikonia: did I ask you something?
<linux> iknonia: ilovefairuz's solution worked. Awesome. Major thanks!!!
<Lychaeus> Coz maybe that will help?
<Evil_Eric> sorry ikonia
<ikonia> juk: please join #ubuntu-ops we'll talk there for a second
<ilovefairuz> sentmen: what ip do you get assigned dynamically and what ip are you trying to set statically?
<coz_> Lychaeus,  maybe what will help?
<Lychaeus> http://www.justin.tv/lychaeus
<Lychaeus> watching what i do, sorry thought i sent that in pm
<coz_> Lychaeus,  sorry you did indeed  I sometimes dont look for those pm tabs
<Evil_Eric> can someone point me to the direction of the 10.10 release chan plaese
<greppy> Evil_Eric: #ubuntu+1
<Evil_Eric> ty greppy
<Lychaeus> and thats it
<etheretic> R: Can anyone explain how to fix the error described at http://paste.ubuntu.com/505597/ ? Latest kernel won't install.
<etheretic> It is annoying because I cannot install other sw without getting an error and a "restart required" message.
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: pastebin the file: /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic.postinst
<ilovefairuz> !paste | etheretic
<ubottu> etheretic: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: I had an dynamically. I've 2 nic's
<ilovefairuz> sentmen: that doesn't answer my question, read it again
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: coming up...
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: Sorry, i readed it not good
<ilovefairuz> sentmen: what you do NOT assign a static ip, the nic gets a dynamic ip, what ip is that?
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: I don't get an ip
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: it's at http://paste.ubuntu.com/505600/
<ilovefairuz> sentmen: so the network doesn't work (without a static ip) ?
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: Please wait a second. I have internet, but only on 1 nic, now i want to get on the other nic
<ylmf> 这是个啥破玩意儿
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: I think i got the problem
<ilovefairuz> sentmen: pastebin the output of: ifconfig -a;  route -n
<ilovefairuz> !paste | sentmen
<ubottu> sentmen: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: I think the problem is a broken nix
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: I think the problem is a broken nic
<DJ_HaMsTa>  how do i eject a dvd drive?
<ilovefairuz> DJ_HaMsTa: 'eject'
<sentmen> ilovefairuz: Thanks for helping me
<zipp0> hello everyone
<zipp0> :)
<DJ_HaMsTa> ilovefairuz,  that ejects 1, i have 2
<zipp0> I need transfer mail data from Thunderbird in Ubuntu to MS outlook in Windoof.
<kaiser_s> hi. is there a way to check cd for defects within ubuntu, so without restarting system and booting from cd. And with nice gui if there is such program :D
<Robert___> Help: Newcomer here. I have two mounted drives that I don't think I want to be mounted. But it says only root can unmount them. How can I unmount thrum AND ensure try don't get remounted on reboot?
<ilovefairuz> DJ_HaMsTa: it can take a /dev argument specifying the device
<tarzeau_> kaiser_s: readcd is a nice tool
<zipp0> but when i "google", i find many solution to transfer from ms outlook to thunderbird
<DJ_HaMsTa> ilovefairuz, i dont understand
<TheKro_> hey.  krunner crashed, and I'm trying to submit a crash report using the assistant.  It told me to install debug symbols, but it couldn't do it automatically.  I went to the site it recommends to explain how to do it manually (http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/How_to_create_useful_crash_reports#Preparing_your_KDE_packages ), but that doesn't explain how to know which debug package to install.  My trace hits problems at "#6  0x005fa
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: pastebin: ls /etc/kernel/postinst.d  and each one
<TheKro_> can anyone tell me which debug package to install, and more importantly, how I can find out myself next time?
<ilovefairuz> DJ_HaMsTa: eject /dev/dvd
<zipp0> could anyone tell me how to transfer mail data from Thunderbird in Ubuntu to MS outlook in Windoof.
<zipp0> ?
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: result:  nvidia-common  pm-utils
<ylmf> 你们唧唧的啥
<greppy> !cn | ylmf
<ubottu> ylmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<juk> TheKro_: gdb strace
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: i suspect the nvidia script is causing trouble, remove the driver temporarily?
<ilovefairuz> TheKro_: i suspect i would be the base kde packages, kde-workspace, kdelibs, qt4 and so on
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: should  b okay - my notebook doesn't have a nvidia card.
<ilovefairuz> TheKro_: better ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<TheKro_> ilovefairuz: already asked in #kubuntu, got no answer
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia*
<phaedra> zipp0, http://www.broobles.com/imapsize/th2outlook.php
<TheKro_> juk: after gdb strace? seems to be giving me a prompt
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: running...
<vak> hi all
<ilovefairuz> TheKro_: juk: gdb, strace and the likes are debugging tools not debug packages (which are the same as normal packages but  compiled with debugging symbols included not stripped)
<ilovefairuz> hi vak
<juk> TheKro_: what?
<zipp0> phaedra: thanks :)
<phaedra> zipp0, np
<TheKro_> juk: what do I do once i've run gdb strace?  it just gives me a prompt looking like "(gdb) "
<vak> my Ubuntu failed to proceed to login dialog during the start. Do you guys have any guide page on how to quickly figure out the cause? (What logs to look at, etc)
<ilovefairuz> vak: press esc during the boot process and watch for error messages
<TheKro_> juk: this is my output: http://pastebin.com/rbAe3d0b
<vak> ilovefairuz: keyboard was not responding
<ilovefairuz> vak: press shift at the very beginning of the boot process and select an older kernel
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: The error persists.
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: ls  /etc/kernel/postinst.d
<vak> ilovefairuz: system managed to boot on second attempt. I just want to track down the cause
<juk> TheKro_: better start with strace
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: result:  nvidia-common  pm-utils - same as last, even after removing nvidia*
<tgywa> I am running lmbench(ubuntu) ... am wonder about the out put of ... the binary which is benchmarning the neworking apsect ...
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-common
<vak>  /var/log/syslog.1 ?
<ilovefairuz> vak: /var/log/messages
<tgywa> root@testrelay:/usr/lib/lmbench/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu# ./bw_tcp -s
<tgywa>  ...
<tgywa> root@testrelay:/usr/lib/lmbench/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu# ./bw_tcp localhost
<tgywa> and got this output ... 0.065536 1861.38 MB/sec
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: Package nvidia-common is not installed, so not removed
<tgywa> but can't understand the real meaning of the first no( which is meant to be ... socket) ... as I read from the manual ....http://www.bitmover.com/lmbench/bw_tcp.8.html
<TheKro_> juk: I can't reproduce the crash, so how will strace help me?
<Zeu5> hi i bought domains in name.com and i am a new bie. am using an ubuntu server. what do i do so that my domain refers to /var/www/app/trunk folder?
<tgywa> that no is the same every time ... I think that it should be different ... if it a number which is identifying the clients that are connected to the server
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: try: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-common
<AbhiJit> Zeu5, #ubuntu-server
<juk> TheKro_: try strace -o crash.trace crashy-app
<Anomie21> Can anyone tell me where the php.ini file is located?
<Zeu5> k thanks AbhiJit
<juk> Anomie21: you can see it phpinfo()
<EvaLuaTe> I'm trying to backup some files with rdiff-backup and I'm using --include-symbolic-links. My problem is that even though I tell it to exclude specific symbolic links, it still includes them in the backup...
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: your machine needs to be publicly accessible on the internet and you need to point the domain to your IP in the registrar DNS management web interface
<etheretic> aaargh - iowait fit...
<EvaLuaTe> Anomie21, should be in /etc/apache2/php5/php.ini or something like that
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: did you purge?
<coz_> who here has  experience with laptops  intel video
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: machine is publicly accessible. yes. Point domain to your IP in registrar DNS management web interface. i dont understand how that works please advise
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<EvaLuaTe> Anom01y, or even /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: in the process...
<coz_> Lychaeus,  has an issue with booting into lucid from usb   he can get to command prompt but gdm does not start...if someone would PM him he has a live feed from his android
<TheKro_> juk: it only seems to crash when I restart from suspend, so I can't reproduce to generate a crash trace as you suggest.
<vak> ilovefairuz: nothing special in messages :(
<sasa84> hi
<Zeu5> no one is replying to me in #ubuntu-server, can someone guide me?
<AbhiJit> !patience | Zeu5
<ubottu> Zeu5: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: when you 'sign in' to your account to be able to manage the domain, mostly there's an option to manage the DNS records for your domain, you need to add an "A" (address) record to your domain that contains your static ip address
<Kartagis> if mencoder is saying duplicate frame(s), is it a warning or an error and what is this duplicate frame?
<juk> TheKro_: i don't use suspend, even off it at least 6 days more
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: yup just did that
<Zeu5> do i need to change name servers at my domain registrar?
<totem> CPU[-Dual core Intel Pentium Dual E2160 (-MCP-) clocked at 1203.000 Mhz-] Kernel[-2.6.28-16-generic i686-] Up[-18 min-] Mem[-238.3/2005.4MB-] HDD[-540.1GB(6.3% used)-] Procs[-138-] Client[-X-Chat 2.8.6-] inxi[-1.4.12-]
<Anomie21> Does anyone have experience with sushosin? Trying to increase my suhosin.post.max_vars and suhosin.post.max_vars settings in the php.ini file but cant see it?
<TheKro_> juk: I can't understand your last comment - typo?
<Lychaeus> http://www.justin.tv/lychaeus/b/271290835    if anyone can take a look and see whats wrong here.
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: you don't need to change the name servers if all you need is to point the domain to your machine
<ne0|penguin> y0
<ne0|penguin> hi iksik
<ne0|penguin> hi ikonia
<iksik> ;<
<etheretic> :ilovefairuz: that seemed to work - no errors! :)
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: and beware that DNS changes take some time to propagate
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: then do i need to do anything over at the servers?
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: well done
<lucent> here's a problem for the masses, which tool does destructive read/write testing on block storage devices?
<juk> TheKro_: irrelevant
<ne0|penguin> where is bazhang ?
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: a reset may b in order?
<TuxBrother> hello
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: just to get it working, no you don't
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: yes you should reboot after kernel updates
<TuxBrother> I have lost my internet connection while playing around with OpenVPN
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: so i just wait? roughly how long will it take?
<etheretic> brb
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: could be anything from few minutes to few hours, use this command to verify the ip: dig yourdomain.com
<glebihan> Zeu5: it can take up to 24 hours
<totem> System:    Host linux-desktop Kernel 2.6.28-16-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
<Zeu5> glebihan: thanks.
<Leroy> hey all, i was wondering path to trash so that i may access it via cli
<Zeu5> ilovefairuz: okie so later on, when the DNS changes are propagated
<AbhiJit> !trash | Leroy
<ubottu> Leroy: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Zeu5> how do i do it such tat mydomain.com points directly to this folder /var/www/test/trunk
<Leroy> thanks AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> Leroy, welcome
<skumara> hi. How to put this file as desktop background? http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf
<AbhiJit> skumara, right click on desktop and backround and then add this picture is not working?
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: there are interfaces that you can use to manage "virtual hosts" on your machine like webmin
<tarzeau_> skumara: you could convert it to a movie, then use mplayer and draw to root
<tarzeau_> AbhiJit: it's not a picture, it's shockwafe
<skumara> AbhiJit, its a flash animation.
<tarzeau_> skumara: mencoder can convert such stuff
<AbhiJit> skumara, have you tried the regular proces i asked?
<Jungli> AbhiJit any job in linux in India ?
<ilovefairuz> Zeu5: but by default, when you access yourdomain.com it will be point to /var/www
<skumara> tarzeau_, how to convert to movie. u mean a file with avi extension?
<tarzeau_> skumara: yes. using mencoder. man mencoder tells you how
<AbhiJit> !ot | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skumara> AbhiJit, your way doesn't work.
<Jungli> AbhiJit janta hoon koi job nahi hai lol
<AbhiJit> skumara, its not 'my' way its 'regular' way
 * AbhiJit waves to all ops
<ilovefairuz> !en | Jungli
<ubottu> Jungli: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * scriptwarlock waves to AbhJit but i'm not op
<scriptwarlock> hehe
<AbhiJit> :/
 * AbhiJit wonders who is AbhJit
<Jungli> ok ilovefairuz
<scriptwarlock> typo
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benschmark > (System Information) > Computer > Users  displays a list of 50 »users«. What kind of users are meant here?
<ilovefairuz> bullgard4: "system" (limited privileges) users
<bullgard4> ilovefairuz: I do not understand your message well. What is a "system user"? For example »games« is a "system user". Please elaborate.
<Ken8521> bullgard4, i didn't see his question, but I think he means non-admin accounts.. probably accounts that can't use sudo
<Gnea> bullgard4: typical unix jargon. system users are meant to be non-real users that are used to help perform various functions for the main running system.
<Plishtim> Hi people, anybody in?
<am2> yeah
<bullgard4> Ken8521: I don't thik that your answer is correct. »games« is no account on this computer.
<ilovefairuz> bullgard4: it's a security precaution, instead of running all system processes/background daemons as root (which grants them access to pretty much everything) they get run under a user with a limited ownership of files and resources, so if it gets compromised, the potential damage will be limited
<Plishtim> Hi am2
<Ken8521> bullgard4, oh ok, i didn't see him say that...
<am2> I have a problem..  Can any1 fix this
<Gnea> bullgard4: are you sure about that? open a terminal and type:  id games
<am2> my nick is am2...  I have one more nick called 10manju
<am2> i'm unable to access it
<jhattara> if i want to know how much memory a group of processes really requires i guess i should look at the /proc/<pid>/status, but which number is closest to the actual memory use of each additional process?
<Plishtim> I'm translating a formal text from UK english to spanish and there's an expression I can't really understand.
<Ken8521> am2, why can't you access it?
<am2> its saying it already exists
<Plishtim> Anyone could help me by private without any funny stuff?
<Ken8521> am2, yeah, you need to log in w/ it
<Plishtim> It'd take just 1 minute.
<greppy> am2: you are having a problem with a nick on freenode?
<am2> @greppy: yes... I want to change my nick
<Gnea> am2: #freenode would be the place to ask about it
<am2> how to do ?
<greppy> !freenode | am2
<ubottu> am2: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<ilovefairuz> am2: ask in #freenode
<xbonesx> so i have a few things i would like some help with, first is it normal for it too take so long for my wireless card to make a connection?
<Ken8521> am2, if the nick is already registered(and you in fact registered it) all you have to do is sign in w/ the nick, i guess i dont get the issue.
<am2> @Ken8521: So how do i change it ??
<Ken8521> am2, i'm not following.. what do you mean "how do i change it"?
<am2> @ubottu: Tell me specific command. I am a beginner to IRC... :)
<ilovefairuz> jhattara: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<bullgard4> Gnea: Your wording is rather abstract. A »non-real user« is what? A program? Are you speaking about a utility?
<Ken8521> am2, ubottu is a bot
<Plishtim> Let me repeat: anyone from the UK?
<AbhiJit> Plishtim, in #ubuntu-uk maybe?
<xbonesx> Plishtim: why?
<am2> w/
<Gnea> bullgard4: no, programs are executable files.
<Karen_m> to install mysql 5.5, is there a 'backports' for ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !irc > am2
<ubottu> am2, please see my private message
<bullgard4> Plishtim: Go to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<AbhiJit> !guidelines > am2
<Plishtim> Because I'm trying to find a UK native person to help me out with a translation.
<AbhiJit> Plishtim, then go to #ubuntu-uk
<Plishtim> Thanks.
<jhattara> thanks ilovefairuz
 * etheretic staples a platinum medal reading "Ubuntu Hero of Today" on ilovefairuz' chest :)
<am2> AbhiJit: hey, so what shall i do ?? I need to change my nick
<Plishtim> And out for curiosity, where's people from in here?
 * xbonesx glares at the medal in awe
<am2> i kno its a silly question
<T`Pol> where is the right place if you have a question about making a pdf file from a xcf file in Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> !register | am2
<ubottu> am2: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<am2> but, dont make fun pl.. :)
<Plishtim> It's the first time I connect to this.
<bullgard4> Gnea: If you do not speak about programs, what do you speak about wehn mentioning a »system user«?
<AbhiJit> Plishtim, form all over earth
<Ken8521> am2, it's not a silly question, you're just not stating what the problem is... if you want to change your nick, change your nick.... if your other nick is registered, you'll need to enter your password... so what exactly is the problem?
<Plishtim> Nice.
<Plishtim> Take care then.
<Ken8521> you just keep sayng "i need to change my nick" well... change it.
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: ahaha, thanks mate
<Gnea> bullgard4: they are mutually exclusive. a "system user" is just that, a "system user". It's meant to be used by the main system, not as a standard user in the "user space"
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: credit where credit's due, etc.
<am2> Ken8521: Hey, tell me how to change it ??
<Ken8521> am2, what client are you using?
<Gnea> am2: /nick newnick
<Ken8521> Gnea, only thing w/ that, it's gonna make him run that command everytime he signs on to irc.
<shoonya> vishwa: hey
<Ken8521> he needs to set it to log in w/ the name he wants...
<Gnea> Ken8521: one step at a time
<Ken8521> lol
<bullgard4> Gnea: Your sentence "a "system user" is just that, a "system user"." does explain nothing. Can you tell me what do you mean by a »system user«?
<T`Pol> where is the right place if you have a question about making a pdf file from a xcf file in Ubuntu? can I ask it here?
<AbhiJit> !ask | T`Pol
<ubottu> T`Pol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Inferus> T`Pol probably google :D
<Ken8521> yeah, that's really an application issue.
<xbonesx> so i have a few things i would like some help with, first is it normal for it too take so long for my wireless card to make a connection?
<ilovefairuz> bullgard4: did you read my definition ?
<etheretic> Is there a how-to on automounting external disks w. appropriate permissions so that a filer window with directories on these disks will show up after restart?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, it depends.. i connect to my network pretty quick, but if i'm out and about, sometimes i connect a bit slwoer to others.
<ilovefairuz> xbonesx: how long is "so long" ?
<bullgard4> ilovefairuz: Now I read it. And I appreciate very much your explanation. --  Thank you.
<tintin> This is am2 here
<jbl> T`Pol: might not yield the best results but from the GIMP menu, try "File->Print", "Print to File" and check PDF as output
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: /etc/fstab is the place to automatically mount a partition, open a filer can be achieved using the autostart application editor, check system > preferences > start up applications and add an entry
<Ken8521> well sing the hallelujah chorus
<T`Pol> jbl: I'll try that, thx
<tintin> i gave a nick. its saying, already exists...  i was medling wid irc few min back. Now i'm unable to get my old nick
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: opening a filer **
<sisu_math> hi all, I'm having a problem using the rsync --files-from option, I keep getting the error message "rsync error: syntax or useage error (code 1)". It works fine if I put the list of files directly on the command line. Any ideas?
<Ken8521> tintin, did you register that nick?.. if you didn't, then someone else did, so if that person signs on and uses the password to enter their nick, you'll get the boot.
<xbonesx> ilovefairuz: roughly 45 seconds sometimes it doesnt even connect on first try, using a bcm4328, utilized with ndiswrapper, with the driver bcmwl5
<Gnea> bullgard4: I've already explained it, and at this point, if you still don't get it, I'll have to ask that you locate a UNIX or Linux manual and read up on system accounts and how they're presence is useful in the basic system maintenance, as that is beyond the scope of this channel.
<Gnea> bullgard4: sorry, their
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: if it gets automatically mounted by gnome, you only need to add the startup entry for nautilus (the file manager)
<glebihan> sisu_math: what's the exact command you use ?
<sisu_math> glebihan, cd /home/sisu/Desktop/LivingRoom
<sisu_math> rsync --files-from=/home/sisu/Desktop/LivingRoom/usb-backup -rauv /media/Lievre/backup/LivingRoom/
<T`Pol> ok done ....... jbl that was exactly what I needed thx a lot :)
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: i know - but the "save desktop state" function shuld take care of that. I get a "disk not recognised" error when desktop starts, but disks still show up under "places".
<tintin> <Ken8521>: i tried the old nick. Its not working... I oly set my nick to 10manju initially, then i was medling wid something...  Now, i'm not able to retrieve back...
<Ken8521> tintin, use the /nick command again.
<Gnea> bullgard4: or you could ask in #linux
<ilovefairuz> xbonesx: try editing the connection and setting up a static ip, maskk, gateway and dns servers, should speed it up a bit
<Ashok_> heyyyyy
<Ashok_> whats up buddies
<xbonesx> ilovefairuz: the access point doesnt allow this, its in the programming, and i cant access that...
<amitesh> hi, i have some problem with firefox in ubuntu10.04
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: u mean, just add nautilus to startup apps should solve it?
<AbhiJit> !ask | amitesh
<ubottu> amitesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * T`Pol sais goodbye to everyone, have a nice day
<glebihan> sisu_math: and what does the 'usb-backup' file contain exactly (use pastebin if necessary)
<tintin> Ken8521: it says 10manju :Erroneous Nickname
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: the save state function doesn't including mounted partitions, and the disks will show up in the menu regardless of whether it is mounted or not, so i guess would have to add an entry to /etc/fstab for the disk and to add a nautilus entry in start up applications point to the folder where you mounted it (e.g nautilus /mnt/disk)
<Ken8521> tintin, i dunno man, you're gonna have to figure it out.. i've repeated myself about 8x to you, and it's not getting through.. so.. good luck w/ it
<amitesh> when i can use chrome and transmission with my 3g broadband connection,firefox trouble for each page it gave message "offline mode"
<progre55> hi guys. I have a package and a couple of patch files.. But I've never applied patches before. So how do you apply patches to a package/program? before you configure and make it, or after?
<sisu_math> glebihan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/S1tDNhz6
<ilovefairuz> xbonesx: aren't you using network manager?
<tintin> Ken8521: Okay.. I'll do something
<glebihan> sisu_math: not sure, but you may need to put absolute file paths there
<Dulak> amitesh set a lower d/l and u/l cap in the transmission preferences
<bullgard4> Gnea: Thank you for your help.
<Gnea> bullgard4: in case you're having difficulty locating one, I suggest starting here: http://en.tldp.org/LDP/sag/html/index.html
<amitesh> Dulak: Even i exit from transmission then i have the same problem
<sisu_math> glebihan, okay, I'll try that. It works fine if I put the relative file names on the commandline, separated by spaces
<amitesh> while chrome works at that time
<Dulak> amitesh: nifty
<xbonesx> ilovefairuz: yes
<ilovefairuz> xbonesx: then edit the connection in network manager's gui
<glebihan> sisu_math: yes but it isn't handled in the same way, and as I said I'm not sure, it's just a suggestion
<sisu_math> glebihan, still no luck :/
<liang_> ^^
<xbonesx> ilovefairuz: oh but will my access point be kool with that?
<Dulak> amitesh: set a lower total number of connections in transmissions prefs
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: add to fstab /dev/disk/by-id/<diskname> for each drive?
<ilovefairuz> xbonesx: if you've set up the correct values, yes
<xbonesx> ilovefairuz: TY
<maedox> amitesh: did you check Work offline in firefox file menu?
<xbonesx> anyone familiar with the workings of plymouth?
<amitesh> Dulak: I said even i kill tranmission ,firefox doesn't work but at the same time chrome works.......so i suppose there is no problem of network congestion
<Kartagis> if mencoder is saying duplicate frame(s), is it a warning or an error and what is this duplicate frame?
<stiang> i'm trying to automate the procedure at this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LDAPClientAuthentication , but i'm having trouble with the prompts from the apt-get install procedure (ldap uri etc.). how can i skip the prompting, so that i can just move correct config files in place automatically after the install procedure?
<amitesh> no
<Dulak> amitesh: ahhh.  no idea
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: if the disk is currently mounted just type 'mount' and you'll find the entry for your disk/partition that you should add to /etc/fstab
<liang_> 有说中文的吗?
<ilovefairuz> !cn | liang_
<ubottu> liang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liang_> 英文看不懂~~
<juk> if port for incoming connections to transmission is closed, is it affects download speed?
<juk> !cn | liang_
<ubottu> liang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liang_> 是的
<ilovefairuz> liang_: type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<glebihan> sisu_math: looking a bit closer, I was very wrong as rsync doesn't allow absolute paths with this option, still looking if I can find something
<liang_> 新手大家多指教
<amitesh> Dulak: i thought might have problem with firewall so i disabled ufw and then tried but again some times it works but not every time
<Gnea> !cn | liang_
<ubottu> liang_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dulak> juk: yes, the torrent spec says the more you upload the faster you are offered the next piece, you do notice a difference when you open the port
<sisu_math> glebihan, thanks
<juk> Dulak: sure? all trackers doing that?
<glebihan> sisu_math: could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<Dulak> juk: the main reason to open the port is to be polite, on average an open port serves 4x the number of connections as an unopen port
<Dulak> juk: it's not a tracker thing, it's part of the bittorrent spec
<liang_> THANKS
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: like /dev/sdc1 udf rw,noauto 0 0
<juk> Dulak: thanks
<Gnea> liang_: 类型/加入＃Ubuntu的- cn的
<Dulak> juk: the more pieces you upload, the more pieces you will be offered by the swarm, so you notice the difference
<xbonesx> anyone familiar with the workings of plymouth?
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: yes but remove 'noauto'
<iceroot> !anyone | xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xbonesx> iceroot: good point... i want to know how to edit the speed of the loading bar in the boot loader, so that it appears to keep up with my system startup
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: but 'udf' is often used for DVDs, i dont think your external disk would be formatted with that ..
<sisu_math> glebihan, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EJukQAcx
<iceroot> xbonesx: so if the bar is at 100% the system is loaded?
<l34k> in terminal how can i tell what version of linux i am using?
<llutz_> l34k: uname -r       or lsb_release -a
<xbonesx> iceroot: ya, when my system boots, the bar has only made it like 20% across
<Dulak> it's just an animated graphic, get one that is animated faster or slower
<xbonesx> iceroot: i want to appear as tho it know what the system is about to boot
<nanomachine> zsh is awesome http://linuxinnovations.blogspot.com/2010/10/ultimate-tab-completion.html
<llutz_> l34k: or "cat /etc/issue"
<xbonesx> Dulak: i just barely caught your comment, please use my name
<iceroot> xbonesx: that is not an easy task, specially with upstart. best is to disable the splashscreen and see at the shell at what point you are
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: ah. so like: /dev/sdc1 rw, 0 0 ?
<l34k> thank you llutz_
<l34k> i appreciate it
<tic984> quit
<tic984> \quot
<tic984> \quit
<etheretic>  /
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: is your external disk currently mounted? pastebin the output of 'mount'
<Dovid> how do I upgrade a specific package ? apt-get update <PACKAGE_NAME> ?
<xbonesx> iceroot: so how is the bar setup to work, cuz it obviously doesnt know that my system is about to boot, so it must be timed... right?
<RustyBee> ihatefairuz
<llutz_> Dovid: apt-get install package       if newer versions are available
<llutz_> Dovid: to check it: apt-cache policy package
<iceroot> xbonesx: its not timed, its bind to init-scripts, but with upstart its very hard to tell the exact state
<sisu_math> glebihan, I get the same error message if I give it a non-existant file as argument to --files-from, so its not the formatting of the file itself
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: feast ye orbs at http://paste.ubuntu.com/505628/
<glebihan> sisu_math: ok
<RustyBee> feast ye orbs? what sort of tosh is that!
<xbonesx> iceroot: so there is no config file that controls the speed of the bar, is it an animated thing, not determined by anything?
<amitesh> i upgraded my system to ubuntu10.04 from 9.10.after that display sleep when inactive for 5 min while my setting in power management is for 30min. and after display sleep it requires password
<Inferus> is there a shortcut to install a lamp server
<amitesh> it happens after i upgraded
<llutz_> !lamp > Inferus
<ubottu> Inferus, please see my private message
<Inferus> ta
<thecaptain2000> hi, how can I know, from the command line, what files a package contains?
<llutz_> thecaptain2000: dpkg -L package
<robert83a2> hello, I'm trying to apt-get remove conntrack-tools, dpkg --remove conntrack-tools
<robert83a2> both fail
<robert83a2>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<llutz_> thecaptain2000: or if the package isn't installed yet, use apt-file
<Inferus> llutz++
<Inferus> : )
<thecaptain2000> llutz_: tx+
<amitesh> i upgraded my system to ubuntu10.04 from 9.10.after that display sleep when inactive for 5 min while my setting in power management is for 30min. and after display sleep it requires password.How can i change these setting???
<RustyBee> install Windows over the top
<RustyBee> That'll do it
<glebihan> sisu_math: did you try using a relative path for the list file itself, ie "rsync --files-from=usb-backup -rauv /media/Lievre/backup/LivingRoom/" ?
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: looks like they are the Black ones
<llutz_> RustyBee: do you have any ubuntu support related things to tell or do you just want to troll? then please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bullgard4> ilovefairuz: Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benschmark > (System Information) > Computer > Users  displays a list of 50 »users«. What file does store the same information?
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: indeedy. do i need to add more than rw, 0 0 to each new fstab line?
<llutz_> bullgard4: /etc/passwd
<isbric> whats virtualization software is currently wokring best with 10.04?
<erfiug> hello
<xbonesx> iceroot: ?
<xbonesx> iceroot: so there is no config file that controls the speed of the bar, is it an animated thing, not determined by anything?
<scriptwarlock> isbric: is it virtualbox?
<isbric> read something about problems with xen, whats a good alt?
<sisu_math> glebihan, yes
<erfiug> I am trying to enable XDMCP in my ubuntu, but I am only capable to login from the same machine, if I try to establish a connection remotely I got a blank screen with no error
<isbric> scriptwarlock: vbox is imao a desktop virtualization sulution.
<xbonesx> looking for some advice on which card to use, i know there both crappy cards...., intel 5100 or dell 1505?
<amitesh> isbric:i am using virtualbox and works well
<erfiug> I am even capable to login in from the same machine by using the public IP, but not if I do it from other machine of the same network :/
<erfiug> any idea?
<dawoodiran> hello
<robert83a2> how can someone release such a buggy OS?
<Inferus> why is it buggy?
<etheretic> :ilovefairuz: added fstab lines currently look like this: /dev/sdb1 rw, 0 0
<robert83a2> apt-get remove conntrack-tools
<dawoodiran> can any one help me?
<robert83a2> failes on my "old" yeah true
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: instead of 'rw' use 'defaults'
<RustyBee> robert83a2: Which version is buggy?
<robert83a2> ubuntu
<robert83a2> how do I check version (new to ubuntu)
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: and remove the ','
<Gnea> robert83a2: so file a bug report
<Gnea> that's how it gets less buggy
<llutz_> robert83a2: lsb_release -a
<robert83a2> I already found a filed report
<amitesh> robert:lsb_release
<robert83a2> on google
<RustyBee> Oh yes, ubuntu is not good.  Lubuntu don't install at all!
<Gnea> url?
<robert83a2> just a sec
<juk> should I use apt-get install linux-image or source?
<robert83a2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conntrack/+bug/313419
<robert83a2> how to fix?
<RustyBee> ubuntu is just an ugly colour
<amitesh> dawoodiran:ask ur question....smbdy will help u
<glebihan> sisu_math: should work with "rsync --files-from=usb-backup -rauv . /media/Lievre/backup/LivingRoom/"
<glebihan> sisu_math: you have to specify a source path ("." here)
<Gnea> robert83a2: it tells you how to fix it.
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: and you forgot the mount point: should be: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/black defaults 0 0
<llutz_> ilovefairuz: fs missing
<erfiug> I am trying to enable XDMCP in my ubuntu, but I am only capable to login from the same machine, if I try to establish a connection remotely I got no connection
<sisu_math> glebihan, aha! Brilliant. Thanks a million!
<etheretic> RustyBee: system/preferences/appearance - u can roll yer own.
<glebihan> sisu_math: you're welcome :)
<robert83a2> Gnea : yeah but what to modify in /etc/init.d/conntrack
<Gnea> robert83a2: again, it tells you. just search for it within the file.
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: but make sure the folder is there: sudo mkdir /mnt/black
<Gnea> robert83a2: which means you need to actually *read* the file
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: /mnt/Black1T etc.?
<llutz_> etheretic: ilovefairuz its:  /dev/sdb1 /mnt/black <filesystem> defaults 0 0
<dawoodiran> i cannt use tv card
<ilovefairuz> llutz_: etheretic: and correct the fs is missing too so make it:  /dev/sdb1 /mnt/black ext3 defaults 0 0
<xbonesx> looking for some advice on which card to use, i know there both crappy cards...., intel 5100 or dell 1505?
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: whatever the folder name is, just make sure it's created in /mnt
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you very much for your help.
<llutz_> bullgard4: did it help? ;)
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes. Very much so. It was the kind of answer that I expected. Excellent!
<Beelsebob> what's the correct file system to mount /boot as?
<juk> alright it's actually linux-source-2.6.35.22.23
<Gnea> Beelsebob: usually ext3 or ext4
<llutz_> Beelsebob: whatever you kernel supports, unix-fs preferred
<llutz_> your*
<Beelsebob> which is ubuntu's default?  I'm trying to follow https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devmapper/+bug/358654 to recover a system
<Beelsebob> but mounting boot gets me "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<llutz_> Beelsebob: and grub has to support it too :(
<joa__> hey, i woudl like to know how i can get a clean umount of a filesystem
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: would /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Black1-5T etc3 defaults 0 0 be correct,with Black1-5T added as dir to /mnt?
<robert83a2> which file do I need to modify?
<robert83a2> I only see a large log file on that page
<xbonesx> looking for some advice on which card to use, i know there both crappy cards...., intel 5100 or dell 1505?
<lancel> My keyboard and mouse do not respond in first 1-2mins after Ubuntu is started. Anyone encountered similar problems?
<joa__> is there any possible way?
<llutz_> joa__: sudo sync && sudo umount /your/mountpoint
<amitesh> hey when i mount any external drive to /media it shows two files with same name as : /media/MEDIA & /media/MEDIA_; MEDIA_ contain all the file while MEDIA is an empty directory. why there is two directory for single drive?
<joa__> llutz_: thanks
<juk> xbonesx: go for intel
<Gnea> Beelsebob: it ought to be defined in /etc/fstab
<xbonesx> juk: TY
<Ken8521> xbonesx, is this a wireless card?
<Gnea> robert83a2: what logfile?
<robert83a2> Gnea : DpkgTerminalLog.txt
<momentum> what's a good desktop client to use to access gmail?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: both are
<Beelsebob> Gnea: I only see two lines to mount drives in there – one for /, and one for swap
<gartral|p> Is projectm able to be used with vlc?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, why would you even suggest a 1505?  it only supports WEP.
<amitesh> mommentum:pidgin
<Gnea> robert83a2: ignore that, focus ONLY on what David Crosio wrote.
<robert83a2> Gnea : I also opened the file /etc/init.d/conntrack-tools
<xbonesx> Ken8521: lol no it supports wpa
<robert83a2> Gnea : and the stop part... /var/run/conntracd.pid is missing
<Ken8521> xbonesx, i just looked at the specs for it, it said wep only
<Gnea> Beelsebob: so you're setting up /boot from scratch?
<robert83a2> Gnea : I did a touch /var/run/conntracd.pid
<robert83a2> but still if I try to remove fails
<xbonesx> im using it right now with wpa...
<Ken8521> hmm
<Beelsebob> Gnea: no idea – shouldn't it have been there in the old system?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: i think anyways...
<Gnea> robert83a2: right, it needs to create that .pid file when it starts
<Ken8521> ..
<Gnea> robert83a2: and it needs to have the correct pid of the conntrackd process in it
<Ken8521> xbonesx, http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=430-2547
<Ken8521> look at tech specs
<Ken8521> xbonesx, i'm not saying yours doesn't support wpa..just saying that one apparently doesn't
<robert83a2> Gnea : DAMN I DID IT :)
<robert83a2> Gnea : had to start conntrack-tools...create the pid file
<Gnea> :)
<xbonesx> Ken8521: http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/2897/screenshoteditingautoao.png
<robert83a2> Gnea : ps -A | grep conntrack.... and write the pid into the file
<Gnea> robert83a2: you got it
<Gnea> nice job
<robert83a2> Gnea : sorry, I'm just not used... to...well this is kinda buggy
<robert83a2> Gnea : I know very old
<Ken8521> xbonesx, yeah... like i said, i wasn't doubting you, just saying what that says
<Gnea> robert83a2: it's cool, as long as you learned something from it
<xbonesx> lol
<robert83a2> (yeah, try to stay calm....which is hard)
<Gnea> lol
<Ken8521> xbonesx, so why do you want another card?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: was just wondering which was better
<juk> xbonesx: evil mac?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, probbaly the intel, but is something wrong w/ your current card?
<erfiug> I am trying to enable XDMCP in my ubuntu, but I am only capable to login from the same machine, if I try to establish a connection remotely I got no connection
<IMMJR> Calinou?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, i doubt you'd see any performance boost w/ one over the other
<xbonesx> Ken8521: well no, but always looking for the best
<Calinou> omg
<IMMJR> Calinou?!
<xbonesx> Ken8521: ya didnt think so
<Ken8521> !best > xbonesx
<ubottu> xbonesx, please see my private message
<etheretic> Is there a way to suppress non-serious hits to Firestarter so that its icon doesn't turn red? Says nothing in the fm.
<IMMJR> Calinou
<IMMJR> Calinou?
<rookie1> Is there a Kosher version of Ubuntu?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: lol thanks
<Calinou> continue to highlight me
<rookie1> For Jewish people?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, that was only partially on topic for you... but bottom line.. the "best" between the two.. there's probably no difference at all.
<IMMJR> Calinou
<Gnea> rookie1: yes.
<IMMJR> rookie1!!!
<IMMJR> Calinou rookie1
<rww> rookie1: Yes, regular Ubuntu complies with all Kosher rules related to computer software.
<rookie1> ah, good.
<xbonesx> Ken8521: ok but what about using aircrack? do you know? was told the 1505 doesnt allow the utilization...
<etheretic> KhazarUbuntu?
<tubii> rww> mega LOL
<Ken8521> xbonesx, well that often depends on the chipset on the card.. not how high/low quality the card is.
<dawoodiran> hi
<xbonesx> Ken8521: how would i know these things
<CT1> Hi. I'm happy with my pc as it is but want to try some different desktop managers.  Is it always possible to revert to my current settings without reinstalling?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, most wireless cards can use aircrack, unless you're wanting to use penetration... then your options slim a bit.
<rookie1> GD forbid I ever transgress against YWH
<Guest97175> hi
<Guest97175> hi
<Ken8521> xbonesx, what chipset does your current card have?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: isnt that what aircrack does...
<erfiug> is there any firewal.
<IMMJR> Calinou rookie1
<IMMJR> Calinou rookie1
<erfiug>  by default in ubuntu¿
<xbonesx> Ken8521: i wouldnt know how to get that info...
<Inferus> CT1 yes
<Calinou> continue
<Gnea> rookie1: www.jewbuntu.org
<Freak_man> hi
<jrib> CT1: well you just install the window manager and choose what you want at login.  If you don't want one anymore, you just uninstall it
<rookie1> Gnea, most excellent
<IMMJR> Calinou rookie1
<tubii> gnea> nice1
<Ken8521> xbonesx, sort of... some chipsets can crack a network, only if it has adequate traffic of packets to intercept... others support "packet injection".. so if there is no traffic, you can create it.
<etheretic> erfiug: iptables is bulit in. sudo apt-get install firestarter gives u a nice gui frontend.
<CT1> jrib: Great.  Thanks for the reassurance!
<xbonesx> Ken8521: how do i find out my chipset?
<Ken8521> xbonesx, lspci in a terminal will show you most likely
<Gnea> rookie1, tubii: actually, www.jewbuntu.com is real :)
<erfiug> etheretic: I am only capable to stablish a connection to a service from the same machine, not remotely, how can I diagnosticate the problem?
<AbhiJit> k
<AbhiJit> k
<xbonesx> Ken8521: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)
<Ozzah> I'm trying to install a vpn server on my ubuntu CLI. I've been following a very confusing guide online, but it says I have to modify my server.conf file. I don't seem to have one (??)
<Ken8521> xbonesx, ok.. i'm not sure.. but i don't think broadcom supports packet injection... but use your google-fo
<etheretic> erfiug: <syntax error>
<erfiug> ?
<etheretic> dnc
<xbonesx> Ken852: what about the aircrack?
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: it's ext3 not etc3
<Ken8521> what about it?
<xbonesx> Ken8521: sry i meant the intel 5100 card...
<Ken8521> well, intel cards, typically have intel chipsets... but i don't know if they support injection or not.
<Ken8521> xbonesx, like i said, google.
<Freak_man> Hello, how are you?
<robert83a2> hello, I'm trying to compile conntrack from source on ubuntu, and I get this ... configure: error: Cannot find libnfnetlink >= 1.0.0
<xbonesx> Ken8521: k thanks
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: oh ah yes - thank you. :)
<rookie1> probably has "more security configurations that a Shin Bet operation"
<jbl> robert83a2: you need the development package for libnfnetlink, try sudo apt-get libnfnetlink-dev
<etheretic> ilovefairuz: so /dev/sdb1 /mnt/Black1-5T ext3 defaults 0 0 is right?
<MagPulse> hey guys
<robert83a2> oh thankyou
<MagPulse> Any idea how to change the login screen?
<Freak_man> » MagPulse » Hello, how are you?
<MagPulse> The option seem to have been removed.
<AbhiJit> MagPulse, use ubuntu twak or gdm2setup
<AbhiJit> tweak*
<MagPulse> AbhiJit, thanks.
<robert83a2> jbl : still the same error, I've install pkg_config libnfnetlink-dev
<MagPulse> AbhiJit, is ubuntu tweak or gdm2setup in the repositories?
<jbl> robert83a2: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<AbhiJit> MagPulse, no
<terminhell> ubuntu tweak is useless really
<Ken8521> agree.
<MagPulse> This new upgrade seems like a downgrade.
<terminhell> its like the same options just bundled...useless app
<robert83a2> 8.04
<MagPulse> What's with these wierd changes to ubuntu.
<MagPulse> I've always been able to change the login screen.
<MagPulse> and what's with the bundling of UBuntu one with the OS, it's not like the users have a lack of cloud storage services.
<jbl> robert83a2: 8.04 has an old version of this package, <= 0.0.30 so that's not going to be easy
<etheretic> MagPulse: things may have changed with grub2.
<robert83a2> damn
<terminhell> *cough archlinux cough*
<robert83a2> jbl : is there a way to somehow fix this ?
<juk> is evil mac available in whole package, or i have to manually?
<robert83a2> makefile?
<Ken8521> *cough upgrade, hardy sucked cough*
<MagPulse> lol
<terminhell> ^^
<MagPulse> etheretic, oh, yeah.
<Ken8521> an 8.04-10.04 upgrade should be easy enough
<etheretic> MagPulse: different system for splashscrrens, afaicr.
<Ken8521> but i'd prboably rather clean install it.
<robert83a2> if I change configure file LIBNFNETLINK_REQUIRED ... to 0.0.20 ?
<MagPulse> I just through that from the point of banding Canonical thought it was better to have a unified UI.
 * etheretic afk's
<jbl> robert83a2: you could try that, but there is probably a reason why this needs 1.0.0
<terminhell> i never liked upgrading releases of ubuntu. clean installs seem the better option
<Ken8521> terminhell, i agree.. just saying.. the option is ther
<MagPulse> terminhell, backing up all the data and reinstalling program is a hassel
<terminhell> Ken8521: ya, its an option, but as long as you properly partition /home....
<MagPulse> terminhell, It's not like there;s a diff between cleann install and upgrade.. same file changes.
<acicula> and reapplying all the changes made to the system
<FreakySpider> page up
<terminhell> MagPulse: ive had hickups upgrading in the past
<FreakySpider> {page up
<Ken8521> MagPulse, not really..i keep very current backups, so it only takes me about 20-30min to clean install, as opposed to however long it takes to download and install allt hose upgrades.
<joa__> how is it possible that when i say "sudo umount /dev/sdf1" which already tells me that sdf1 is not mounted e2fsck tells me that warning, that sdf1 is mounted and i could cause severe filesystem damage?
<Ken8521> terminhell, eh.. i don't worry about that... i don't even bother keeping /home separate
<TemetNosce> hi all
<Ken8521> i just nuke /
<MagPulse> Ken8521, and reapplying all those settings?
<terminhell> ha
<dyllan> hi hi
<terminhell> hi dyllan
<robert83a2> ...anyone know with wath rule can iptables kill a live connection?
<pksadiq> how to ignore parts and quits in Empathy for freenode ?
<Freak_man> That is why not who doesn't want to communicate with me?
<acicula> joa__: does mount say it is mounted?
<Ken8521> MagPulse, it's not that difficult.. i have a txt file w/ my backup, says exactly how all my programs are setup.. when I reinstall the programs I want, i just roll through and configure them all how I want them... doesn't take long at all.
<joa__> sdf1 and its mount point do not show up in lsof either
<robert83a2> I'm trying conntrack because I have created a script that creates drop rules for bad IP's... but their connection is not terminated
<dyllan> Is there any way to lockdown the desktop wallpaper of all my users, I know Pessulus is a lockdown editor but it does not have support for locking down the wallpaper. I dont want users to change the Desktop Background. thanks
<Ken8521> MagPulse, now this would probably be more difficult if i was running a server, or something like that
<MagPulse> Ken8521, ah, I didn't know you can automate those things
<Ken8521> MagPulse, but just being a average-slightly above average user... it's easy
<acicula> robert with a drop rule?
<robert83a2> to be exact I do a rule like this
<Ken8521> MagPulse, it's not automated, I have to do it.. .when I say I "record" them.. i record it for my notes, so i don't have to think..lol
<robert83a2> iptables -I asterisk -s $ip -j DROP
<robert83a2> this works...after he/she disconnects
<joa__> acicula: well sdf1 is mounted to /mnt/ebs and /mnt/ebs/abc is mounted to /var/lib/abc. sdf1 does not show up in mount, but /mnt/ebs/... shows up
<robert83a2> I need to have a rule to terminate living connections... without using conntrack
<Ken8521> i guess you could backup individual config files though, never really thought about that.
<joa__> do i have to umount those as well?
<robert83a2> since I cannot get it working on this ancient ubuntu
<acicula> robert83a2: err maybe that just looks for syns
<robert83a2> echo "" > /proc/net/ip_conntrack I guess wont work
<juk> evil mac is pretty cool
<terminhell> whats evil mac?
<terminhell> !evil mac
<juk> terminhell: no it's theme
<terminhell> oh...
<juk> terminhell: a bit dark
<joa__> acicula: well i cannot umount those since i umounted sdf1 already so is that the issue then?
<acicula> robert83a2: http://www.networksecurityarchive.org/html/Firewalls/2005-09/msg00011.html
<terminhell> juk: ah, i use custom themes :p
<Tricks> does anybody know why this fails to run in crontab: */1	*	*	*	*	/home/backup/bin/backup_script
<acicula> tl;dr it filters on syn so you have to explicitly kill existing connections?
<Ken8521> i don't like real light, or real dark.. my themes need to be right in the middle.  http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/?action=view&current=laptopmaverick.jpg
<h4x07> sup yall
<terminhell> Ken8521: you should checkout my current theme :)
<acicula> joa__: dunno, do programs still have references open to the filesystem? does it still show in mount? any info in the open file list (lsof | more)
<Ken8521> terminhell, naa... i like my current one.
<iflema> sup h4x07
<terminhell> Ken8521: justa screenshot?
<Ken8521> oh i didn't see you post it.
<terminhell> havnt yet, can i pm?
<Ken8521> if you want.
<terminhell> Ken8521: sent im
<Ken8521> terminhell, failed
<acicula> robert83a2: despite that im not convinced its not possible to do what you want via iptables, but it seems tcpkill will also achieve your goal?
<Andreas`> hello, i have problem with a samba share. i have configured a samba share for a samll network with different users. the operating system are 2x ubuntu, 1x windows and 1 macos. each user have his own login. and the shared folder is configured with acls that every file that would be created have the rights 770 (u rwx, g rwx, o ---). the problem is that ubuntu and windows users are working correct, but macos ignores the settings.
<Andreas`> i posted the commands and settings i used for the setup
<Andreas`> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samba-freigabe-mit-vordefinierten-rechten-und-/
<ilovefairuz> etheretic: yes
<Andreas`> i have googled already to solve my problem, but icant find the mistake
<MooshiMuushi> collis,?
<erUSUL> Andreas`: if windows and linux clients work ok it looks like a Mac OSX bug; isn't it? ( or missconfiguration )
<Andreas`> erUSUL: maybe
<magnuso> Hi all! I
<Andreas`> but i don't know if this is possible
<Andreas`> if this is possible, that a buggy client can set custom rights, then its a big security problem
<Andreas`> or not?
<terminhell> Andreas`: any way to get an english version :p
<Andreas`> terminhell: i will translate it and post it on pastebin
<Andreas`> give me 5minutes
<acicula> Andreas`: try setting different permissions from within ubuntu or windows on files on the share, are you sure you are forcing the right user/permissions on files created on the share?
<magnuso> Hi all! I am having some problems with installing Grub and was wondering if anyone could help?
<acicula> its possible you come across a bug, but this seems more likely to be a configuration error
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone :D Can anyone help with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<acicula> best just to go ahead and ask magnuso or look on the grub wiki page
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: why are you setting a static ip and why in the 102.x range?
<magnuso> OK. I have been trying to clone my installation to a new disk, using dd, following this tutorial (http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/22/how-to-clone-your-bootable-ubuntu-install-to-another-drive/).... Have had som issues installing Grub, but I thought I had done it correctly. When booting from the new disk I only get the message "Grub loading.... Error 15"
<acicula> did you reinstall grub?
<acicula> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Static IP address?
<acicula> you will have to tell it to reinitialize since you changed discs
<greppy> acicula: the ps3 network is not connected to the internet.  ps3 <-- cat5 --> pc
<acicula> ah
<MooshiMuushi> *ding*
<MooshiMuushi> Hey Greppy :) Still haven't figured it out...
<greppy> I see that.
<joa__> hm. a different question is.. i have an xfs system that was on a 20gb and is now on a 100gb hdd. calling xfs_growfs /mnt/... does not do anything. same with -d. is there some stupid mistake im doing?
<magnuso> @ubottu I am not sure wether its Grub or Grub2. How would i know?
<acicula> so is the ps3 connected to the internet then? since it has a 192.x ip?
<MooshiMuushi> Nope, it's only connected to the PC. That has internet.
<acicula> right
<acicula> and if you connect to the internet you are using the wireless, and you have the 102.x ip, and then it all works?
<MooshiMuushi> The PC eth0 ip address is set to 192.168.1.9. I made the PS3 to connect to the 192.168.1.9 with an ip address of 192.168.1.10
<acicula> ah ok i understand
<MooshiMuushi> The PC is connected to the internet using wlan0. That has an ip address of 192.168.1.4
<acicula> kk
<iflema> MooshiMuushi do you not know how to set a static address in the network manager? or you do that, plugin, drop out....
<acicula> its a routing issue really. you have to use a different ip range ofr you internal network. use 192.168.2.x for your ethernet <-> ps3 connection, and make sure it has a static route for only that ip adres. right now it probably gets confused where to send the traffic
<magnuso> I´m not sure how to install Grub. I have cloned my installation to a new disk using dd, and noe the new disk wont boot.
<magnuso> Any ideas?
<acicula> magnuso: err tbh im not really sure how you can tell which one is in use
<acicula> especially since you cant boot it. is it an original 10.04 install?
<Andreas`> okay this is the translation of my problem
<Andreas`> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xjxyGBSU
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: i think you can get away with it by removing your changes to the itnerfaces file
<magnuso> acicula: Yes. It is a Server-install though
<greppy> acicula: then he cannot access the PS3
<Andreas`> terminhell: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xjxyGBSU
<acicula> and then in networkmanager configure a static ip, and tick the only only use for resourcse on this network box
<terminhell> magnuso: have you tried unetbootin?
<MooshiMuushi> iflema, I do that, plugin and drop out.
<acicula> its under the routes button under ipv4, fill in static IP and toggle the options at the bottom
<acicula> think that should fix the routes for you
<magnuso> terminhell: I have no idea what that is, but if you tell me I´ll have a go! :-)
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I know, But when I plug in with the "no change" with the interfaces file. The internet will drop out.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I'll check out the 192.168.2.x
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: thats because by default ubuntu will switch to the wired connection
<acicula> just try setting a configuring a static ip and ticking the route box
<acicula> magnuso: you'll need unetbootin to make a bootdisk/stick so you can chroot into your cloned disk and run the commands to reinitalize grub or grub2
<acicula> well or anything else that can make a bootdisk/cd
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, So, what should I do? Change the PS3's and the PC's (eth0) ip address?
<magnuso> acicula: I am still able to boot into the installation on the old drive. Is that of any help?
<terminhell> acicula: im not really familure with macos, but its based in bsd....so eh, hmmm everything you have so far looks good so far
<acicula> yeah use 192.168.2.x network for your pc<->ps3
<MooshiMuushi> I tried that, with 223.0.0.1 and 223.0.0.2. PC = 1, PS3 = 2. I then told the PS3 that the gateway is 223.0.01. THerefore telling it to connect to the PS3, but in the end the internet will drop out with the wireless.
<terminhell> acicula: the only thing i can suggest for macos is to make sure its using the same network domain you have in place
<acicula> magnuso: yeah you can use that to chroot into your new disk as well
<megalinux> bom dia
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I tried that, with 223.0.0.1 and 223.0.0.2. PC = 1, PS3 = 2. I then told the PS3 that the gateway is 223.0.01. THerefore telling it to connect to the PS3, but in the end the internet will drop out with the wireless.
<magnuso> acicula: How would I proceed?
<acicula> terminhell: its Andreas asking about the macos/thing
<terminhell> Andreas`: refere to my past few comments to acicula :p
<awanti> i am using Ubuntu 10.04 OS and in vmware i have installed Windows ser 2003.. From ubuntu i am trying to connect windows server 2003 virtual machine, but its showing this message "port 22: Connection refused"... so plz. guide me..
<terminhell> acicula: sorry
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: setting a gateway is telling your pc which way to send traffic for the internet. you dont need to set a gateway for the pc<->ps3 connection
<loufoque> why are you using a class A network for your lan
<acicula> !grub > acicula
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<Ken8521> awanti, do you have vbox setup to call for it's own IP from the router?
<Andreas`> terminhell: ah, okay i read it now... the network is not a domain based network. its a workgroup
<Andreas`> and all pcs have "WORKGROUP" as workgroup
<Rounin> Hello! Does anyone know who imports the package for the Arora browser? A new version has just come out, and there's a bug in the one that's available in apt
<terminhell> Andreas`: hope that helped
<acicula> magnuso: the wiki page list on the top how to recover using a livecd, but i think the process is exactly the same if you boot using your old system
<heretic> halp? http://ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?9923153
<Rounin> Oh, and I can't get into Launchpad to file a bug right now
<iflema> MooshiMuushi are the netowork cards broadcoms? and if so, is the wireless using the b43 driver?
<acicula> you just ahve to make sure that you specify the correct (new) drive name, as i assume you are still booting from sda, and the cloned disk is on /dev/sdb
<terminhell> tricky tricky
<terminhell> isn't linux fun?!
<acicula> iflema: his wireless works, hes having trouble getting wireless network connectivity to coexist with a separate local network with a ps3
<iflema> acicula exactly....
<terminhell> bridge the connections
<acicula> how does it being broadcom factor into that?
<terminhell> or set the pc as an adhoc
<MooshiMuushi> Sorry, back :D
<acicula> it seems a routing/ip setup problem rather then a driver issue or?
<iflema> acicula STA's wl can conflict with b43's ssb =)
<acicula> since nm tries to be smart and prefer wired connections over wireless?
<terminhell> if the pc is hardwired, set the connection as an adhoc
<iflema> acicula i mean b44's ssb
<acicula> iflema: im not sure what you mean
<teacher> patel
<MooshiMuushi> Wait, the PS3 doesn't have a gateway, but the DNS is set as 192.168.1.9 (That IP address is to the PC).
<teacher> hi
<terminhell> hi teacher
<MooshiMuushi> And I have no idea if my device is a broadcom.
<MooshiMuushi> Hi.
<terminhell> MooshiMuushi: lspci
<acicula> out of curiousity, why cant you connect the PS3 to your wireless hub, assuming it also ahve a switch?
<taffy-nay> hey all, was wondering if somone could assist me getting my intergrated webcam to work in ubuntu 10.04?
<MooshiMuushi> PC to PS3 wireless takes a long time to stream.
<Ken8521> taffy-nay, webcams are shaky w/ linux.
<Ken8521> !webcam | taffy-nay
<ubottu> taffy-nay: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MooshiMuushi> terminhell, lspci?
<terminhell> MooshiMuushi: run lspci command
<acicula> have you considered plugging your laptop into your switch also then? saves you setting up separate networks
<acicula> iflema: what do you mean by STA and ssb ?
<Dezmond> Hi, could anyone tell me where I can find a Macbook Line-in Microphone driver for Ubuntu Lynx?
<MooshiMuushi> Plugging it to a switch?
<acicula> your wireless accespoint, does it have ethernet connections
<MooshiMuushi> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<valadares> i can't format and mount my DVD-RW,what i have to do?
<MooshiMuushi> No idea O.o
<valadares> T.T
<acicula> well have a looksie, as what you want should also work without setting things up by plugging in both the ps3 and your laptop into the switch on your wireless access point
<merciza> hey
<merciza> ;)
<merciza> i am trying to install from the mini.iso
<iflema> acicula broadcom cards can use one of two drivers. One of which is the wl driver. The wl driver can conlict with the ssb module which is required by the b43 (wireless) and b44 (ethernet)
<Zenzamy> He evry one
<merciza> but it doesnt pick up my nic drivers Atheros AR8151  and i cannot complete the install. could anyone help me out on what to do next?
<acicula> iflema: ah like so, that can not be the case here however, since his wireless already works and driver selection wont change when he plugs in an ethernet cable
<heretic> halp? ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?9923153
<acicula> merciza: can you try the normal installation iso?
<acicula> the minimal install is kinda, minimal
<heretic> :D
<Ken8521> heretic, try posting a proper link
<MooshiMuushi> Hmm.
<acicula> merciza: or you have to add the driver to the mini.iso or load it during install
<heretic> better? ^^ http://www.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?9923153
<acicula> heretic: this is not an advertisement channel, just try asking a question?
<Ken8521> heretic, still coming up invalid
<MooshiMuushi> Give me a second. I'm going to change the PS3's IP to 192.168.2.10 and the PC's (eth0) to 192.168.2.9?
<Ken8521> you fail
<heretic> Ken8521, acicula sorry haha
<iflema> acicula what if one uses wl for the wireless, for whatever reason, and has a b44 ethernet.....
<heretic> So I just installed the Maverick RC that was promoted on the front page
<heretic> and I can only use safe video mode
<acicula> iflema: the b44 driver would already be loaded at boot i think?
<Ken8521> heretic, guess you should've waited till it was released
<heretic> Ken8521, well, its working fine on my other computer
<acicula> heretic: try asking in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<heretic> acicula, okay
<merciza> i have tried the normal install and it works great, I would like to know how to get the driver into the mini.iso. hehe. btw thanks for answering, it seems u helping everyone today
<conb123> How can I stop ubuntu from writing ".Trash-1000" folders to my usb devices? It's really annoying when I delete files from my usb device in order to try to clear space only to realise it didn't actually clear any space
<MooshiMuushi> What about firestarter?
<gamerx> how can i change the port vnc runs on?
<acicula> there is a page on (the wiki?) how to package installation isos and roll an isntallation c
<acicula> *cd
<MooshiMuushi> I've been doing a little bit of research.
<ikonia> gamerx: in the VNC config file
<MooshiMuushi> Would Firestarter help?
<zipp0> hello everyone, after i ran this command: update-rc.d a_script defaults, did the a_script run?
<histo> zipp0: no
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: just following suggestions would help, which you arent doing, which makes helping you rather difficult
<histo> !update-rc.d
<gamerx> ikonia, whereabouts?
<puneet> @conb123 write a bat file for windows which autoruns and deletes .Trash-1000
<zipp0> histo: i must reboot computer?
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Okok, I'll change the IP adress first.
<histo> zipp0: you use that to control what scripts start and stop when the computer boots.
<nafetss> hi
<zipp0> histo: thanks :)
<conb123> puneet: A bat file for windows? Is that a joke? I'm using ubuntu.
<nafetss> anyone can help me?
<histo> zipp0: yo0u can start he script manually if you don't want to reboot
<zipp0> histo: how can i do that?
<histo> zipp0: sudo /etc/init.d/scriptname start stop whatever
<nafetss> I'm new on ubuntu and I wan;t to know everything on ubuntu...
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Give me a second. Restarting.
<gamerx> where is the inbuilt VNC server's conf file?
<puneet> @conv123 In ubuntu you wont be bothered by .Trash-1000 folder, until you press ctrl+H ;)
<Zenzamy> exit
<histo> gamerx: vino
<gamerx> histo, vino?
<acicula> conb123: default behaviour is to trrash instead of delete, press shift-delete to avoid trashing a file
<terminhell> nafetss: starting with what
<Dr_Willis> theres a gnome setting to add a 'delete, dont move to trash' menu item also
<conb123> acicula: Can't I make ubuntu trash files to my hard drive instead of the usb device?
<acicula> conb123: maybe you can disable Trash altogether for USB devices, but you'll have to google that
<histo> gamerx: I believe vino is the default vnc server still
<nafetss> From when can I get information
<nafetss> the binar code etc
<gamerx> histo, do you happen to know where it keeps conf files?
<histo> gamerx: I would assume it will create a config file in ~ after you start desktop sharing.  If not it would be in /etc/
<puneet> @nafetss explore, here and there  googling is the best option ... there is no hard and fast book available for ubuntu which teaches you every thing
<terminhell> nafetss: check the wiki to start...
<Dr_Willis> conb123:  if you deleted a 4gb file on the USB drive.. that would mean it would MOVE 4gb to your home, which you may delete  moments later..
<nafetss> ok thanks
<nafetss> I'll do this
<conb123> Dr_Willis: Right I'll use shift and delete then
<nafetss> a question !  please
<terminhell> nafetss: just ask
<nafetss> what do you think I need to read first?
<nafetss> srry my bad english
<Dr_Willis> !manual | nafetss
<ubottu> nafetss: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<terminhell> nafetss: any sort of ubuntu for dummies or debian related topics
<zipp0> histo: i run /etc/init.d/scriptname, then run ps -aux |grep scriptname and this is result:
<zipp0> root     18951  0.0  0.0   3004   760 pts/1    R+   18:23   0:00 grep shutdown_server
<gamerx> histo, i cant find any vino/vnc files in either of those locations
<nafetss> !manul
<puneet> @nafetss start with www.ubuntu.com explore the site, download ubuntu manual
<zipp0> histo: is that ok?
<histo> gamerx: the only thing I see on a default ssytem is /eetc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<zipp0> histo: i wrote that script for shutdown server when power outage
<nafetss> ok thanks
<nafetss> i wiill see that
<acicula> the ubuntu wiki also has a lot of usefull information as does ubuntuguide.org
<puneet> @nafetss manual is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<histo> zipp0: looks like its running then
<zipp0> histo: thanks :D
<acicula> and in different languages also
<histo> zipp0: pull the plug and see
<nafetss> I wan;t to know how I use the shell and everythin about ubuntu
<robert83a2> guys : tcpkill on a firewall works for all connections ? I mean not just local but forwarded also?
<histo> gamerx: s/etc/eetc
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Hmm, connected the ethernet cable, but I can't get the PS3 to find me.
<histo> nafetss: thats good do you have a question?
<terminhell> nafetss: glad to see your enthusiasm, any sort of beginners linux guide will also help
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: can you describe your current setup that you have right now thats not working?
<nafetss> I have a lot of questions....
<terminhell> nafetss: also look for gnome GUI guides too
<puneet> @nafetss patience, my dear friend . It takes time to learn things. start exploring and reading articles relating to it.
<nafetss> ok !
<nafetss> and the last question ...
<acicula> robert83a2: id assume so, maybe there is anything about the capabilities in the doc/man page?
<terminhell> nafetss: most important, forget about windows or mac, your not using it, things work different here ;)
<acicula> robert83a2: actually forwarding is subject to forwarding rules
<nafetss> I wan't to teach some programing . What languange is recomanded to me ? Python ? c++  or what?_
<nafetss> I'm a begginer
<robert83a2> acicula : to tcpkill wont be able to kill that ?
<acicula> robert83a2: so you should be able to kill forwards by selectively refusing forwards?
<Dr_Willis> nafetss:  Python.
<nafetss> I'm a user of windows and I hate IT
<MooshiMuushi> The PC's (eth0) IP address is 192.168.2.9. The PS3's IP address is 192.168.2.10 -also, the PS3's dns address is 192.168.2.9-
<nafetss> because is a fucking sheet srry
<robert83a2> acicula : I need to kill established connections
<acicula> robert83a2: well forwards arent a real connection for the local machine, at best it just tracks state for things like NAT?
<MooshiMuushi> Wooh, no swearing.
<robert83a2> ahh
<puneet> @nafetss languages are just for our help to make things easier . if you know basics of C you can moove to C++ or python, else start with C.
<robert83a2> so it would be best to do this on the machine that I'm forwarding to...
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: did you togle route options?
<histo> MooshiMuushi: what are you trying to do?
<terminhell> nafetss: there are tons of ubuntu guides to be found in Google. so fire up firefox and start researching :)
<nafetss> ok THX
<puneet> @terminhell totally agree
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, How do I do that?
<nafetss> but I don't know what I learn first
<terminhell> nafetss: and welcome to the other side >:D
<Dr_Willis> nafetss:  start with that ubuntu manual, then read up on whatever other topics interest you.
<nafetss> ok  I'LL come back with more questions if u don;t mind
<MooshiMuushi> histo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587558
<terminhell> nafetss: get familiar with synaptics package manager and the command line version "apt-get" fast
<terminhell> nafetss: thats your most reliable way of installing new programs
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: in networkmanager where you set the IP at the bottom there is a route button, click it and toggle the only use for resources on this network
<nafetss> yes
<nafetss> i can install programs with
<nafetss> ubuntu software center , it haves a lot
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Got it. How do I toggle it?
<acicula> click it
<terminhell> nafetss: but learn to use "apt-get" too, most people will tell you to "apt-get install 'program' "
<nafetss> I don't know how i start
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, And enter the PS3's info? or the PCs?
<terminhell> nafetss: the terminal
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, this is for eth0 right?
<histo> MooshiMuushi: It seems that you're making this more complicated than it actually is.
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: all you need to set for eth0 is the static ip and the route option
<histo> MooshiMuushi: what did you mean by the only way to get internet again is to reset the code that I teyped in back to default and restart?
<Dr_Willis> !cli | nafetss
<ubottu> nafetss: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I clicked on the "route" button, and then a window came up.
<acicula> yeah, toggle the option at the bottom and click ok
<MooshiMuushi> histo, Have the default /etc/network/interfaces code.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Done.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Apply?
<acicula> histo, he has a wirelses network that works, and a ps3. wants to connect directly via ethernet because wirelses is to slow without loosing internet on the laptop
<xbonesx> is there a way to move a file or directory out of a directory in which it was locked  and remove the permissions???
<histo> MooshiMuushi: network manager is blowing out that file.
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: yeh
<histo> acicula: ahh
<histo> MooshiMuushi: follow acicula
<xbonesx> for instance, i moved a .deb out of the archive and its still locked???
<MooshiMuushi> histo, Ok.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Ok, got. Applied it.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  copy it. , then delete the original.. or let the original alone and delete it later..
<acicula> directly wireing both to the access point would be easier, since the PS3 sortof wants to connect to the internet also, so i suppose the next step would be setting up ics, but that all seems horribly convoluted compared to just pluggin both into the AP, but ohwell
<iceroot> xbonesx: didnt you mean dpkg/apt-get is locked instead of a deb-file?
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: plug in the ethernet cable and ping google or something
<acicula> or jsut open a webpage if you dont know how
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, By the way. The interface code is the default.
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: when i "mv" it to my desktop it appears to be locked still, (shows the lock symbol)
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: thats good
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, It's plugged in. I'm going to restart.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, brb.
<acicula> dont need tor start
<acicula> it applies directly
<merciza> i know this is a bit much, but could anyone generate a mini.iso with ar8151 support or atl1e.ko
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  thats just showing the file permissions.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  chmod/chown it as needed
<xbonesx> which means i can still use it as i choose?
<xbonesx> without being stopped anyway
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:   if you own the file.. you can do whatever you want it...
<mahiti> Albert
<xbonesx> ok
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  ive no idea what you are trying to do with it...
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: lol its a gtk theme, that i want to extract and edit
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  your use of the term 'locked' is not correct... its 'permissions' on the file.
<acicula> merciza: its relatively straigt forward, unpack the initrd, add driver, repackage and recreat the iso?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: thank you for the correction, shall term that way from here on out ;)
<mahiti> can any one help to enable and disable checkbox to give  authentication to users in bottom approachbottom
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you can install the theme, then edit the files in your .theme/whatever dir also...
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: probably an easy question for you, i have a hdd hooked up to usb, i want to create a shortcut for a certain dir on the device, and save it too my desktop, can this be done?
<Dr_Willis> mahiti:  I think you need to clarify what you are doing .. that question has me totally confused.
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: ya i thought about that afterwards lol
<mahiti> wait
<acicula> xbonesx: mount the disk, and drive the directory to favourites in nautilus, should show up under your places then
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  trivial, click, drag. hold down alt key (you will see a ? in the cursor) release where you want, select make link.. (i think)
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, Back. The ethernet is connected. The Ethernet Connection was established.
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: yep TY
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you proberly want a fstab entry so the usb disk is mounted at boot also..
<JuJuBee> I went to install xmms2 and received the following error notice... http://pastie.org/1198251  I realize it is not related to xmms2 but how do I fix this?
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: can you connect to the ps3 and/or the internet?
<mahiti> in my project one module and 13 submodule is available ..each submodule has permission like edit , view ,delete permission .. here we have to create authentication for users
<rabbit_kan> anyone knows how to wine "cs-online"?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: it would be nice to have it mount just the one folder when i connect, can this be done? i have no use with the rest of the drive just the one folder?
<Guest81533> i just did a fresh install on a brand new drive.. made sure that it was the only drive in the machine to avoid accidently overwritting important data... let the installer do the guided install using full disk... everything installed without errors... just reboot for first boot... got Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unwn-block(0,0)... please help i have to have this fileserver up and running for my users A
<Guest81533> SAP... work day is starting ... ahhhhh hard drive crashes are such a pain... first drive to ever fail on me!
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | rabbit_kan
<ubottu> rabbit_kan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I can connect to the internet.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  the link might auto mount it when first accessing.. ive never noticed.
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: and the ps3?
<rabbit_kan> Dr_willis,what's that means?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: k thanks
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  it means check the wine app database..
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I'm getting ping response, but the the PMS program can't find it.
<bazhang> rabbit_kan, /join #winehq after checking appdb
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  and the bot just gave the url for that.. it was a Bot trigger.
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: dunno what PMS is
<rabbit_kan> I've already checked, there's no help for this one.
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org   <---- rabbit_kan
<bazhang> rabbit_kan, then it wont run. some dont
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  the odds of any of us using that specific app in wine.. is slim.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_kan:  if the wine app database dosent mention it, then try the winehq channel;.
<rabbit_kan> bazhang,thanks for that.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, If the computer is getting ping response from the ip address. That means that it is connected right?
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: anyway if you keep having trouble reconsider plugging both systems into your accespoint isntead and just leaving everything on auto
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: yes
<merciza> i know this is a bit much, but could anyone generate a mini.iso with ar8151 support or atl1e.ko
<bazhang> merciza, remaster it
<rabbit_kan> Dr_willis,thanks.
<bazhang> !remaster > merciza
<ubottu> merciza, please see my private message
<umashanthi> hi
<umashanthi> I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu 9.04 to 9.10
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, PMs is also known as PS3 Media Server. This program helps convert or transcode the video file withint the computer to the PS3.
<cutiyar> how can detect my modem device with GNOME PPP?
<Dr_Willis> merciza:  theres a 'reconstructor' web site also that lets you tweak/remaster to a small degree online, then download the redone iso.
<MooshiMuushi> acicula, I changed the network setting so that it force IP of server.
<acicula> MooshiMuushi: ah, well ping means the network connection works, dunno how PMS finds the ps3, tried filling in the ps3's ip adress?
<umashanthi> When I click 'Check' from Update Manager, there's an error occurs always saying failed to connect to some repositories
<mar_33> hi guys
<umashanthi> Any solutions to this?
<mar_33> how can i mount the share folder  in oracle VM virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> umashanthi:  depends on what teh reposuitory is..  You could set it up to use other repos.
<acicula> umashanthi: check which repositories are failing, maybe they have gone offline or are have been moved.
<umashanthi> Dr_Willis: acicula How to set the repos?
<acicula> umashanthi: under software sources in adminstration
<Dr_Willis> mar_33:  the vbox manual detailed the exact mount commands needed. I think you need th Guest addations enabled also on the guest os.. and the 'shared dir' set up in the settings.. then it can be mounted as you would any other samba share. I think..
<Dr_Willis> umashanthi:  first. whats the repo that its giving an error about?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<acicula> you can have shared folders and network shares(smb) under virtualbox, one shows up as disk, the other as a networked drived
<umashanthi> Dr_Willis: acicula http://pastebin.com/va4geUju
<mar_33> I have share folder in windows and i did the share folder in windows but when i try to mount it in ubuntu virtual box i have not the vboxsf file sysytem
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, Are you there?
<acicula> umashanthi: if you only have shell access these things are set under /etc/apt/sources.list and subdirectories
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to assist with http://pastie.org/1198251
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: nope! :)
<acicula> dunno if htere is a shell tool for selecting new standard mirros, if you added these yourself you have to wait for the repos to come back online or find a suitable replacement?
<Dr_Willis> mar_33:  You need to insstall teh vbox guest addations.
<coafcv> hi. Nautilus' folder view doesn't update anymore if new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, Well, tell me when you get back :)
<Dr_Willis> mar_33:  and you 'share' the directory in the vbox settings, its not the same as a 'windows share'
<umashanthi> acicula: yes. I have shell access. How can I make the changes?
<mar_33> how can i do that because i have not internet connection
<Dr_Willis> mar_33:  you COULD use a windows share as iff the 2  where networked.
<acicula> umashanthi: edit the source files under /etc/apt
<cutiyar> how can i use modem internet wireless?
<cutiyar> pleaseee
<acicula> cutiyar: you mean 3g modem?
<greppy> MooshiMuushi: what's up? (or down)
<Dr_Willis> cutiyar:  be more specific pleaseeeee
<MooshiMuushi> greppy, That's better :D
<cutiyar> its huwei modem
<acicula> JuJuBee: the real errors are probably higher up in the log
<acicula> JuJuBee: or just try reinstalling the offending packages
<umashanthi> acicula: What changes to be done?
<chalcedny> i need to zip a single file, to be sent to a windows user, can someone just type whatever i need to do to do that?
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, its huawei EG1 162G
<cutiyar> Dr_Willis, its huawei EG1 162G modem
<acicula> umashanthi: you need to add working replacements for the ones that dont work, i dont know which ec mirrors you will need though
<acicula> cutiyar: is it a usb modem or internal?
<cutiyar> acicula, usb
<erUSUL> chalcedny: install zip and just rigth click on the file and choose add to archive. choose zip type
<acicula> cutiyar: is it recognized when you plug it in?
<umashanthi> acicula: ok. I have 10.04 installation CD. Can I use that to upgrade, without using online upgrade?
<chalcedny> erUSUL, command line?
<cutiyar> acicula, no
<cutiyar> acicula,its writing on device that does work with mac os and windows
<cutiyar> acicula,there is way to work with linux?
<JuJuBee> acicula: I tried apt-get -f install and that failed also
<Kurdistan> I can somebody explain to me how to fix fan?
<acicula> umashanthi: i dont know about that, maybe, but i wouldnt recommend it
<Kurdistan> there is a program called fan speed
<AbhiJit> !fan | Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> somebody that knows this?
<ubottu> Kurdistan: fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Kartagis> I'm trying to wget -m a site. with single files I can download it, but when I do wget -m, I get a 403. can I work around it?
<cutiyar> kurdistan, xalk kwey?
<Kurdistan> cutiyar xwelke bakure kurdistan
<Kartagis> !english | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<acicula> cutiyar: i cant even find that model via google, does it show up as a Huwai mobile in the device manager?
<Kartagis> !english | Kurdistan
<ubottu> Kurdistan: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erUSUL> chalcedny: ? you do not need command line . but « sudo aptitude install zip »
<Kurdistan> ubottu my fan is full speed all the time
<cutiyar> kurdistan, chaka
<cutiyar> Kartagis, sorry
<JuJuBee> acicula: http://pastie.org/1198276 when I try apt-get -f install
<cla_> nestat
<cutiyar> acicula, its show just like usb
<acicula> JuJuBee: ERROR: Module reqtimeout does not exist! seems to be the cause
<acicula> JuJuBee: any custom/non-standard/ppa repositories ?
<cla_> netstat -an
<acicula> using*
<JuJuBee> acicula: dont think so?
<thecaptain2000> hi, how do I find out what ubuntu package provides the file contrib-global.mk?
<Dr_Willis> !find contrib-global.mk
<ubottu> Package/file contrib-global.mk does not exist in lucid
<JuJuBee> acicula: just deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid non-free now  that I look at sources.list
<acicula> cutiyar: its not listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G here yet, i take it its a new modem?
<thecaptain2000> ubottu: what does it mean?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> thecaptain2000:  thats a bot :) not a person.
<acicula> JuJuBee: hmm that doesnt appear to be relevant
<JuJuBee> acicula: I didn't think so either.
<Dr_Willis> thecaptain2000:  accoreding to the lookup it just did.. dosent seem to exist in any package..
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<cutiyar> acicula, YES
<sarmisak> hi all
<thecaptain2000> Dr_Willis that is kind of a problem so, it means one cannot compile packages for postgresql.....
<Dr_Willis> thecaptain2000:  means very little to me..  I just knew the bot had a search feature...
<acicula> JuJuBee: there isnt a package called reqtimeout, so its not a dependency problem, judging by the the rror its the apache configure script that fails
<glebihan> thecaptain2000: running "dpkg-query -S contrib-global.mk" should give you the package providing the file
<thecaptain2000> ok
<acicula> cutiyar: erm, what does lsusb say about the modem
<Dr_Willis> ---> dpkg: *contrib-global.mk* not found.
<thecaptain2000> glebihan: thanks. the file is not provided, it means I will have to get and compile postgres from the source....
<thecaptain2000> scary
<merciza> hi bzhang
<acicula> cutiyar: also what linux version are you using, and have you tried the modem using a ubuntu 10.10 rc livecd yet?
<merciza> could you pm?
<JuJuBee> acicula: any way to fix?  my system updates are failing also now.
<acicula> JuJuBee: any custom apache configuration?
<cutiyar> acicula,Bus 005 Device 015: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem
<Kurdistan> somebody here that knows anything about fan speed?
<|ns|nR8> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 . It started to revert the refresh rate of my monitor to 60hz, each and every time I log on. I change it back in nvidia panel, save it to X config file, but it just doesn't last.
<acicula> JuJuBee: id guess its either your apache configurations that are breaking the configuration script, or the package itself is broken
<bazhang> |ns|nR8, #ubuntu+1 for that
<coafcv> hi. Nautilus' folder view doesn't update anymore if new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<JuJuBee> acicula: such as what?
<thecaptain2000>  !find pldebugger
<ubottu> Package/file pldebugger does not exist in lucid
<thecaptain2000>  !find edb-debugger
<ubottu> Package/file edb-debugger does not exist in lucid
<bazhang> thecaptain2000, /msg ubottu please
<acicula> JuJuBee: good question https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/576255
<glebihan> thecaptain2000: apparently the "contrib-global.mk" file is in postgresql-contrib source
<glebihan> thecaptain2000: not in the binary
<acicula> JuJuBee: a fix seems to be posted at #15 that doesnt involve wiping your configuration files
<Maximo> hello...
<lmk> how do i find what nic modules are included in mini distro ?
<glebihan> thecaptain2000: I confirm, just downloaded the "postgresql" source package, there's a "contrib-global.mk" file in the contrib folder
<acicula> cutiyar: ok so you have an Huwaii E620
<iflema> lmk have you tried the alternate cd... it has more options/support than the desktop cd....
<acicula> cutiyar: which is supported
<cutiyar> acicula, no its huawei eg 162g
<acicula> cutiyar: lsusb says E620
<acicula> not 162G, which is a number i cant find much about
<Kartagis> I'm trying to wget -m a site. with single files I can download it, but when I do wget -m, I get a 403. can I work around it?
<acicula> cutiyar: can you try sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data and then try pluggin in the device
<acicula> the command should be pasted in a terminal
<cutiyar> acicula, yes sorry
<manfredrasta> anybody can help me with my video? It is slow
<histo> manfredrasta: what kind of video?
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: do you mean video playback, or the desktop itself...
<acicula> lmk: if it helps nearly all ethernet nics that arent from the stone age, hardly any wireless unless they are completely open
<lmk> i want  to go with minimal distribution and install everything else i via network - but i want to know if specific network card drivers are included in minimal iso.
<manfredrasta> histo, ActionParsnip things like youtube
<lmk> including usb nic ?
<histo> manfredrasta: you could try flash sqaured
<histo> manfredrasta: squared
<pmb> hi
<acicula> lmk: again, if its ethernet, then yeah probably
<manfredrasta> histo, im noob. What is it?
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: ok can you use: http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<manfredrasta> histo, and i use lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: you should have said youtube was slow instead of "video", its waaay clearer
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, sorry
<acicula> lmk: you can do a minimal install and perhaps even a network isntall from the alternate install cd too i think?
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, im using lubuntu
<manfredrasta> histo, what do you mean by squared
<helpmeplease> I have a drive that currently has three partitions on it that i can see using sudo fdisk -l... however when i use sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb1 i don't see the same information... i need to repartion the drive to have only one partition as it is only to be used to backup files
<hyperstream> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<histo> manfredrasta: newest version of flash
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, but i think also my desktop could be faster
<helpmeplease> how can i accomplish this?
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: we'll see
<exchanger> hi
<manfredrasta> histo, how do i install it? im new
<cutiyar> acicula, what i do after installing these?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: you run fdisk on the drive, not the partition
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, are those commands also valid for lubuntu?
<JuJuBee> acicula: thanks, that seems to have done the trick
<acicula> helpmeplease: /dev/sdb is a disk /dev/sdb1 is a partition
<histo> manfredrasta: well basically uninstall whatever version you have now and download it from labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<acicula> JuJuBee: sweet
<histo> manfredrasta: then you can put it in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: yes, they will work on any linux, the only difference between lubuntu and ubuntu are the default apps, you dont have some different OS
<acicula> cutiyar: does the device show up in network manager after plugging it in? ( you may have to reboot for it to take effect)
<lmk> i have got one that works (based on realtek chipset) and one that does not (i dont even know what chipset that is as my linux does not recognise it, and that one is newer) - i want to get ax88772 based usb nic - can someone confirm that it works with minimal iso without any additional drivers?
<xbonesx> how do you move a directory?
<xbonesx> "mv" what?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: yep, mv will move directories too
<xbonesx> just "mv"?
<acicula> lmk: you're unlikely to get that confirmed here, google, try, or pray for it to work
<iflema> lmk the alternate cd will allow you to do a network install also
<manfredrasta> histo, 32bit or 64bit?
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i get the following upon sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb: FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 1: Partition ends in the final partial cylind
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: mv folder /path/to/destination
<histo> manfredrasta: Do you have a 32bit or 64bit distro installed?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: doesn't sound healthy, can gparted do anything with it?
<xbonesx> so i need to be in the parent dir in order to move a folder?
<histo> manfredrasta: uname -a in a terminal will tell you.
<xbonesx> nvm i figured it out
<manfredrasta> histo, thanks
<rek> hi BT does not work anymore since 8.04 ...can you help me?
<lmk> thanks
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: waiting for the output dude....
<rek> 8.04 or 9.04
<ActionParsnip> rek: 9.04 dies next month
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i can mount /dev/sdb1 and it appears to be fine... so i don't know what youi mean by healthy.. what is gparted? there is no man page for it on my system... unless it needs to be installed... and why would it be a problem with gparted
<rek> ActionParsnip: i'm running lucid and i can't use the bt
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: i suggest you fsck it when it is unmounted, as well as the other partitions
<histo> manfredrasta: most likely you are running 32bit if you don't know
<kryptyk> Good morning all. Is anyone familiar with moving GRUB to a USB device. I want to install GRUB to a thumb drive so that the machine will not boot up without the thumb drive  plugged in. I do not want the entire OS on a thumb drive - the OS is installed on a machine already. I just want GRUB on the thumb drive so that the machine will not boot the OS without it plugged in.
<ActionParsnip> rek: cool, lucid is supported for AGES
<rek> i tested the adapter with win ActionParsnip and it works...
<ActionParsnip> rek: doesn't matter what windows does
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, done: http://pastebin.com/te21Jsdj
<acicula> rek: what bluetooth dongle are you using, and what are you trying that does not work. Use lsusb to find out what dongle it is and paste the output
<xbonesx> i need to change the permissions of a folder and its content... help please
<acicula> rek: if you dont know paste the entire output on pastebin
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, it returns fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<helpmeplease> e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)
<helpmeplease> /dev/sdb1: clean, 47662/14647296 files, 1165717/58564864 blocks
<manfredrasta> histo 32
<manfredrasta> histo, yes
<histo> manfredrasta: yeah then download the 32bit version
<rek> acicula: everything
<acicula> !bluetooth > acicula rek
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> rek: if you run: sudo hcitool scan     do you see bluetooth devices enabled for being found
<rek> acicula: i tried to fix it with phil_in_londn yesterday
<helpmeplease> btw, why don't the new live cd's for ubuntu inclued memtest?
<svabhishek> whois svabhishek
<manfredrasta> histo, Release Players or Content Debugger Players
<rek> damsn
<agentgasmask> xbonesx: chmod -R
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: the command was ONE long command, please don't break commands up, you may do it wrong and damage your OS
<agentgasmask> xbonesx: man chmod
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: we have the data we need though
<Squarism> what is a good graphical git tool?
<xbonesx> agentgasmask: TY
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, sorry didnt know. im new
<histo> manfredrasta: hold on let me take a look
<Squarism> gitk feels a bit dated
<histo> manfredrasta: the 32bit Release Players
<rek> ActionParsnip: command not found
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: that's why it was all on one line, so you can copy the whole lot and paste it as ONE in terminal :)
<histo> manfredrasta: download plug-in for 32-bit Linux
<acicula> rek: i dont know phil, i can only run through the problem with you (again) to see why it is not working
<rek> ok acicula
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, would it be easier somehow to wipe all the partitions on the drive and reparition? i thought that was accomplished with cfdisk... i know that fdisck can use it but isn't cfdisk just a ncurses interface for fdisk?
<ActionParsnip> rek: maybe thats why then....
<histo> manfredrasta: after its downloaded remove you current version of flash installed then put it in /lib/usr/mozilla/plugins
<rek> what
<manfredrasta> histo, first id like to uninstall the falsh plug in already installed
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: if its an option, then it could be used as a last effort
<manfredrasta> histo, how do i remove it?
<manfredrasta> histo, from synaptics?
<ActionParsnip> rek: you dont have the hcitool command which scans for bluetooth devices, get it installed and you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: sudo apt-get --purge remove  flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rek> ActionParsnip:  can't find packages
<pksadiq> and so is there any *working* voice recognition software in Ubuntu amd64?
<rek> ActionParsnip: i can scan with the gui
<acicula> rek sudo apt-get install bluez  bluez-utils gnome-bluetooth libobexftp0
<acicula> and then sudo service bluetooth restart
<ActionParsnip> rek: dpkg -S hcitool     will show you the package it is part of
<agentgasmask> xbonesx: no problem. The permisions are in binary, so it goes 4, 2, 1, for read, write, exicute. Also, it has three classes, User, Group, Other. So if I wanted to give the user all permisions, the group just read and exicute, and other (everyone else) no access, I would do: chmod 750.
<LjL> pksadiq: not really, not free anyway
<acicula> then try running the command ActionParsnip gave you
<rek> acicula: i have those packages but i have kde
<LjL> pksadiq: except do you mean continuous voice dictation or just command recognition? if the latter, then there is probably something
<ActionParsnip> acicula: i try to teach how to fish rather than distributing mackerel :)
<xbonesx> agentgasmask: can i just use the permissions tap on the GUI to change them?
<venky10> Hi. does "dmesg" print out all boot messages?
<pksadiq> LjL I saw many which is free, but not for end Users, but only for devolopers :(
<ndevastator> how do i remove an old kernel in 10.04 ?
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, done, should i paste you the result. Seems no errors
<acicula> rek: err dont use gnome-bluetooth then but search for whatever kubuntu uses for a bluetooth applet
<LjL> pksadiq: "many"? there is Sphinx and... that's about it.
<kryptyk> Good morning all. Is anyone familiar with moving GRUB to a USB device. I want to install GRUB to a thumb drive so that the machine will not boot up without the thumb drive plugged in. I do not want the entire OS on a thumb drive - the OS is installed on a machine already. I just want GRUB on the thumb drive so that the machine will not boot the OS without it plugged in.
<rek> acicula: i have all the packages
<agentgasmask> xbonesx: oh, sure. :) I allways think in CLI so that's what you get... :) But sure, use the GUI.
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, only on the 4th line says: E: couldnt find package  flashplugin-installer
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: sure use http://pastie.org again
<acicula> rek: k, whats the output from hcitool?
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: is that on the remove or the install?
<adgsq> 有 人 吗 ?
<adgsq> 第一 次 用 这 个  不太 会 用 啊
<FloodBot1> adgsq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> !ch | adgsq
<ubottu> adgsq: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<acicula> ok so not that then
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i have no need for the data on that drive so i don't really care how it is accomplished just need a mean of wipeing the drive, giving it one partition, and then i can copy the files to it that i need to
<acicula> !cn | adgsq
<ubottu> adgsq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acicula> or is that korean, i can never tell
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: sounds like the solution then, if the data is disposable I'd go for it
<bazhang> acicula, chinese
<acicula> ty
<rek> riccardo@riccardo:~$ hcitool -i hci0 info
<rek> Invalid device: Network is down
<rek> acicula
<manfredrasta> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/eZveZWnt
 * Foppe slaps k around with a large big trout.
<ndevastator> hello can someone tell me how to remove an old unused kernel ?
<ndevastator> kernel image even
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i will if someone can tell me how to do it... i thought that i should just sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb and then wipe out the exesting partitions then create on new one... however i get that FATAL ERROR when is run it
<acicula> rek: what bout hcitool scan
<xbonesx> is there a way to list the permissions a file has?
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: if you use gparted you can set it up using that
<rek> sorry maybe it's not hci0 acicula
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: ls -la file
<pksadiq> Ljl ok, But I remember there is Gnome-speak, voxforge or something like that
<acicula> rek: just hcitool scan is sufficient
<rek> how can i see the right hcix acicula ?
<pksadiq> lspci
<CT1> Hi.  I installed kde and some others.  I've removed them now. How can I get rid of Unmouted volume icons on the desktop?
<rek> requires the device name acicula
<acicula> rek: lsit
<pksadiq> sorry
<acicula> *list
<rek> what acicula
<fcuk112> ndevastator, i read somewhere the latest ubuntu-tweak can do it?  haven't confirmed it though.
<ActionParsnip> manfredrasta: maybe the repo is being upgraded in some way, you could manually download the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com   maybe
<acicula> rek: type hcitool scan and paste the output. to lsit devices you type hcitool list
<LjL> pksadiq: voxforge is a new project, i don't think tthey have anything working. never heard about gnome-speak
<ndevastator> fcuk112, thx i found it actually in synaptic package manager
<ndevastator> if u use the synaptic it will remove it from grub 2.0 also
<ndevastator> which saves a lot of trouble
<CT1> How do I hide unmounted disk icons on the desktop?
<xbonesx> what command would i execute to make a file have these permissions
<xbonesx> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2034 2010-03-30 03:26 gtkrc
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  theres some gnome setting for that. Ive noticed it in th ubuntu-tweak program. not sure of other ways to set it.
<Dr_Willis> CT1:  could be you want to remove the entries in the /etc/fstab also.
<acicula> xbonesx: 644, also man chmod
<CT1> Dr_Willis: Thanks. I'll google a little more.
<acicula> just touch a test file in /tmp and play with chmod a little, its pretty straigtforward
<etheretic> Are there any benefits/drawbacks to installing maverick (from a usb stick) on the same internal drive as lucid?
<agentgasmask> xbonesx: you will need to be root.
<rek> riccardo@riccardo:~$ hcitool -i hci0  scan
<rek> Invalid device: Network is down
<rek> acicula
<st4lk3r> hello everybody
<agentgasmask> st4lk3r: Hi.
<xbonesx> ok ill be short, i want to install a theme set, but i want it available to all users, assuming that the rest of the themes are located in /usr/share/themes/, i will need to put them there with the appropriate permissions
<acicula> rek: and the output from hcitool list?
<st4lk3r> who know hydra ?
<iflema> etheretic as long as thir on seperate partitions should be ok.... they can share the swap space...
<sipior> st4lk3r: lernaean, or pyro?
<pksadiq> st4lk3r arthropod ? :)
<rek> the same acicula
<st4lk3r> what ?
<kryptyk> Good morning all. Is anyone familiar with moving GRUB to a USB device. I want to install GRUB to a thumb drive so that the machine will not boot up without the thumb drive plugged in. I do not want the entire OS on a thumb drive - the OS is installed on a machine already. I just want GRUB on the thumb drive so that the machine will not boot the OS without it plugged in.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  extract the archive to that directgory. or install it for your one user, see whats in their .theme directory and copy the dirs over to the /usr/share/themes
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  theres 'themes' then theres 'theme parts' also :) dont get confused by the 2
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: now i did the second one, i moved the dir to the the shared one, but it doesnt show that it has the correct permissions, will this effect anything?
<pksadiq> kryptyk Better to use syslinux
<xbonesx> GTK btw
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i don't know why gparted worked and cfdisk didn't but thank you
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you proberly want to set the system theme dirs to all have the same permissions
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  else all users might not be able to read them.
<acicula> rek: hmm it shouldnt give an error if the driver is loaded
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: sometimes its the opposite way ;)  glad you got the gold chief
<acicula> can you paste the relevant line from lsusb about the bluetooth device?
<rek> acicula:  it is not an error
<kryptyk> pksadiq: I am not familiar with that
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: right so i need to know what to execute on the dir to make it the right permissions
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  look at the dirs in the theme dir...
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2010-09-28 12:07 Ambiance
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: i did
<pksadiq> !syslinux | kryptyk
<xbonesx> yep
<Dr_Willis> thats what you want then... :)
<Dr_Willis> !chmode
<pksadiq> kryptyk  do man syslinux in terminal
<Dr_Willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, guess you are refering to yourself :)... now if i can just get my ubuntu-server to run on the machine that is to serve as the fileserver here... i have a whole company of employees unable to work atm
<saby> hi
<pksadiq> !hello | saby
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: nice :(  get samba flyinig and you are away :)
<acicula> kryptyk: do you just want the mbr on the stick, or the grub boot files
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: THANK YOU, much easier to understand then the "man" page
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i did until the hard drive crashed... thank god i had the data on other drives
<acicula> kryptyk: you can just spplit off /boot with the kernel and grub files to a stick and put the mbr there, but its not really clear why you woud want to?
<kryptyk> acicula: I imagine that the MBR would be more comprehensive. The idea is that the system will not boot unless the USB thumb drive is plugged in
<pksadiq> kryptyk syslinux - install the SYSLINUX bootloader on a FAT filesystem
<ActionParsnip> helpmeplease: you'd be suprised the amount of folks WITHOUT backup :(
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, for some reason the installation on the new drive is failing to boot when there are no erros during installation... i'm running a memtest now to determine if that might be the issue
<acicula> kryptyk: well just moving the mbr to the stick will achieve that. it is trivial to get around though
<kryptyk> acicula: I realize that - just an added layer of security
<acicula> thats what im saying. its not
<xbonesx> when you install a .deb manually from say double clicking it on the desktop, does it store the package in the archive?
<saby> hi pksadiq i just updated my system and after that the toolbar in nautilus is missing
<acicula> as any bootable usb stick, can directly boot your hard disk
<helpmeplease> ActionParsnip, i was supposed to be working on setting up rsync with cron and ssh, had only got to the rsync portion and only 12 hours before the crash!
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: it gets added to the package database like the rest
<Tricks> how do I add a user to a group with out removing from other groups?
<xbonesx> TY
<pksadiq> saby select view and select main toolbar
<saby> pksadiq, http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/8029/selection006.png
<krisna> sundel
<kryptyk> acicula: totally agreed. This is more so to keep others in my office from snooping on my machine while I am gone. Not being able to boot it up would be enough. None of them are savvy enough to try boot disks
<thevishy> how do I do some basoic fsck in maintainance shell , my power went off while doing upgrade (no battery) and the ubuntu is saying cannot find /
<ActionParsnip> Tricks: read all of this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<iflema> kryptyk may I ask... are you hidding an install or concerned about grub security??
<Rezzie> Can anyone give me some guidance? I have an old laptop (128MB RAM, 900MHz Celeron) which I'd like to use as a torrent/file server on my local network. What is the absolute bare minimum Ubuntu installation I can install?
<EvaLuaTe> Tricks, System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Manage Groups -> Add. Or do you mean from command line?
<saby> and pksadiq the nautilus is crashing a lot
<saby> and only crashes when i open the menu
<ActionParsnip> thevishy: oh boy, not good. I suggest you boot to livecd and fsck there
<acicula> Rezzie: with the alternate installation disk you can install just the minimal profile
<kryptyk> iflema: I have someone in my office that pokes around my machine while I am gone.
<Rezzie> So the alternate install, not the server install?
<acicula> Rezzie: that'll fit, just dont add a graphical interface or anything unless you really enjoy drinking coffee ;)
<saby> pksadiq, well that worked and it has stopped crashing
<saby> thanx :)
<iflema> kryptyk a simple livecd of any distribution and your in.... turn off cd booting and apply a bios password = only hope
<acicula> Rezzie: server install works too
<thevishy> what wub be a good fsck option to check it , acicula : without battery its tough
<Rezzie> acicula: Thanks
<pksadiq> saby Welcome
<krisna> hello all
<acicula> kryptyk: you can juse encrypt your /home
<kryptyk> iflema: that is the idea. The users in my office barely know how to function in Windows and are not savvy enough to try boot disks or LiveCDs
<acicula> using your password
<etheretic> iflema: pardon delay. Doesn't the installer create an extra partition automagically?
<krisna> i want you help me friends
<iflema> kryptyk unless the HDD is remove and chained to another system while your away, in which case encription may assist.....
<blackdoggy> krisna , whats the matter?
<krisna> i have wireless erorr
<acicula> rek: any luck with finding the output from lsusb ?
<krisna> from ubuntu
<iflema> etheretic only if you instruct it to do so....
<xbonesx> i want the folder and its content to have the specified permissions so along with 'sudo chmod ###' would i add "-r"???
<acicula> xbonesx: the man page says -R
<acicula> or --recursive
<xbonesx> ok
<A[D]minS> !thin clients
<etheretic> iflema: naturally. :) just wondered if there'd be any interference or such.
<qinxw> hi
<xbonesx> is it typical for the contents to have the same permissions as the folder?
<acicula> its not
<iflema> etheretic only of the P.E.B.K.A.C variety ;) ittl be fine...
<rek> Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode) acicula
<manfredrasta> Hi. i need help. Someone was helping me and told me to run ' sudo apt-get --purge remove  flashplugin-installer ; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' i did it but now he's not here
<acicula> hmm thats pretty bog standard, no reason for it not to work
<manfredrasta> how can i undo the changes?
<mawst> Anyone know how to remove DRM from the digital copy they give you when you buy a bluray?
<YouBuntu> Hello, I have a wget question. Would this work? I'm trying to figure out how to install packages from a remote file in bash. -->> wget -O http://host.com/packages | apt-get install -
<etheretic> iflema: new acronym 2 me - expand?
<acicula> what does hcitool dev give as output, and try if restarting the service , sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart ,if it doesnt give an output
<iflema> etheretic Proble Exists Between Keyboard And Chair =)
<Aldus> Hi. Ubuntu noob here. I installed ubuntu on a second machine (machine name: manny, username: administrator, pass: somepass). Now trying to ssh it this way: ssh administrator@manny . It asks me for password, but gives me "Permission denied"
<Aldus> how can it be? Fresh installs on both machines
<cmpsalvestrini> YouBuntu: It will work if you mod it to use sudo dpkg -i <package>
 * etheretic looks quizzically at iflema
<YouBuntu> cmpsalvestrini: Thanks. :)
<cmpsalvestrini> Aldus: Probably ssh is not enabled and properly configured?
<odb|fidel> Aldus: checked ssh config?
<Aldus> cmpsalvestrini: making ssh localhost from the machine works
<etheretic> iflema: is that "mostly harmless"?
<cmpsalvestrini> Aldus: as always YMMV
<Aldus> ssh: Could not resolve hostname config: Name or service not known
<cmpsalvestrini> therein lies your problem Aldus
<odb|fidel> Aldus: start with ips
<phanindra> i want to shutdown my computer when the system time is 12:00 in the night. how can i do that?? plz help
<odb|fidel> phanindra: man cron
<phanindra> do i need to use upstart??
<cmpsalvestrini> phanindra: a cron job will do
<odb|fidel> phanindra: cron is enough for that
<Aldus> odb|fidel: ips?
<AnxiousNut> Aldus: have you installed openssh-server on the PC you're trying to connect to? That's essential!
<odb|fidel> Aldus: ip ...like 192.168.foo.bla
<phanindra> odb|fidel, : thank you, i am going through the man page now.
<iflema> phanindra in a terminal sudo shutdown -h 0:00 and or set a cron job for it....
<Braber01> I'm having trouble with my Printer; It works for a while but then I have to restart my computer so it will start working again any ideas as to what's up?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: installing it
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, :) that's the solution
<Aldus> odb|fidel: ok will try without dns
<pksadiq> I have an AMD 64 athlon system, I have installed Ubuntu 10.04 amd64, but an almost all results lshw shows that the width is 32 , Why?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: hopefully, trying
<Guest53743> LADIES WHERE YA AT
<AnxiousNut> Aldus: update me when it's finished!
<cutiyar> acicula, thanks alot its showing my vpn
<Braber01> !women | Guest53743
<ubottu> Guest53743: The women and men of the Ubuntu Women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<bazhang> Guest53743, not here. wrong network for that
 * spinningcompass blinks
<acicula> pksadiq: that applies to the bus for that device, which is not related to 64bit of your processor
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: it's installed now. But still I have permission denied
<Aldus> when trying to connect from the other machine to the server one
<cutiyar> acicula, when i created new vpn the huwawei has been added but when i click to it does not connect
<acicula> cutiyar: eh, does your network connection work with the huwei modem ?
<AnxiousNut> Aldus: paste the output here: pastebin.ubuntu.com and then link me
<Guest81533> after new installation with guided install using full drive i obtained no errors during installion... however when i try to boot i obtain the message: kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block.  I did a memtest as i googled and it was mentioned somewhere that that could be the problem. However, it passed.  Does anyone have any idea what might be going on.
<pksadiq> acicula , seems my all pci is 32 bits, but I have pci-e in my computer, which might be 64bits, I hope so, because my *-display is 64 bit
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/505718/
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, have you added "manny" in hosts file?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: I didn't, on the client machine?
<cutiyar> acicula, its shown in networks but does not connect
<pksadiq> cutiyar, it is very harder to use huwei modems because something has to be installed on system, but sadly the installation file is only for windows systems :(
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: i can ping manny and also tried sshing the IP
<acicula> pksadiq: your memory adres bus is 48 bits, pcie is a point to point protocol so width is kinda moot etc. the 64bitness of your processor just applies to its microarchictecture, ie the fact that it has bigger registers and the instructions to deal with that.
<seidos> how much ram do you use from a fresh boot into gnome?
<xbonesx> acicula: my real issue her is the annoyance i get when i run synaptic package manager, it doesnt use my theme because it isnt set too root, so it displays a plain skin for it...
<odb|fidel> Aldus: just wondering - are you used to setup ssh?
<acicula> cutiyar: yeah but does your internet, aside from your vpn work. as that is a prerequisite for your vpn to function
<Aldus> odb|fidel: not really, it's the first time, I am used to *use* it
<Cipher-0> Hmmm. I've just loaded up Ubuntu server with SSH and LAMP; when I connect from the outside world to SSH via putty, the server dumps the SSH once it reaches a command prompt.
<acicula> pksadiq: have a look at the 3G wiki, many huwai modems work just fine
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, have you used the same machine name before the fresh install?
<pksadiq> acicula , Ok, hope I can learn deeper later, That's in my syllabus
<juk> xbonesx: set for root theme as well?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: that was some win machine formatted
<xbonesx> juk: how?
<juk> xbonesx: good question, coz ubuntu wont you log in under root...
<iflema> seidos 512+ works well, 256 recommended minimum but a bit how ya going....
<xbonesx> juk: lol the default themes installed with ubuntu do it, wonder how?
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, try this in the command line, after that try sshing: "rm -r ~/.ssh/known_hosts"
<iflema> seidos oh i get it now.... stock install under 200mb
<juk> xbonesx: installer does it, along with whole system
<xbonesx> juk: installer?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: did it on the client machine. SHould I try reconnecting?
<juk> xbonesx: live cd, or whatever you call it
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, yea
<xbonesx> ah...
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: with IP or machine name?
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, let's play it safe, IPs
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: Nothing, that machine keeps giving me perm. denied :(
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, sigh ... try "sudo service ssh restart" then try sshing
<acicula> pksadiq: just google a bit on system busses and cpu microarchitectures, basically width just says how many raw (encoded) bits a cycle can be moved, which doesnt say anything about how fast these are moved and the throughput of a link, hence even with 32 bits width pci is still a lot slower then a pcie with just 1 lane
<kermit> is it possible to chain classless qdiscs?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: permission denied. Frustrating
<juk> xbonesx: you might whatn try that one http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3659307&postcount=3
<cutiyar> acicula, what wrong woth this that cant connect?
<etheretic> Which is the best free from-n00b2expert Ubuntu book (pdf)?
<cse26> my pendrive is unable to detect on the desktop
<acicula> cutiyar: does your network connection work, aside from the vpn
<iflema> !manual | etheretic
<ubottu> etheretic: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cutiyar> acicula, I DONT UNDERSTAND
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, okay this asks for a step by step checking. Try sshing to the same machine "ssh $USERNAME@127.0.0.1"
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: just for info, we are under DHCP
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, k
<boutmicky> Hi everybody /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER boutmicky owdtdvxchkix
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: running that from the server, right?
<juk> lol
<xbonesx> juk: what exactly will that do?
<phanindra> i have 2 user accounts in my ubuntu9.10.
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, on both!
<erUSUL> boutmicky: change your password ASAP
<mamooth> Hi there
<Leman_Russ> Hey there.  I just managed to get my Brother DCP 155C working with Ubuntu.  Took ages, so if anyone needs any pointers, hit me up and I will talk you through what I did.
<boutmicky> how?
<iflema> !hi
<B-i-p-U-L> how to check ip config in ubuntu ?
<pksadiq> acicula almost every posts are forwarded to wvdial for huwai modems
<Leman_Russ> ifconfig
<odb|fidel> B-i-p-U-L: ifconfig
<B-i-p-U-L> and submask and dns
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: my client machine if I do ssh sincro@127.0.0.1 gives me Connection refused,  the server machine with ssh administrator@127.0.0.1 connects correctly
<mamooth> How could I retrieve the configuration flags used during the php 5.3 binary compilation?
<acicula> cutiyar: can you connect to the internet with your huwai modem
<B-i-p-U-L> and  how to set up a lan connection through ubuntu ?
<phanindra> i have 2 user accounts in my ubuntu9.10. If the other user is using the computer and the time is 11:00 pm, then i want my computer to shut down. What shall i do??
<acicula> B-i-p-U-L: right click the network applet and select connection information
<cutiyar> acicula, no as i said does not connect when i click to crated mobile broadband with huawei
<erUSUL> B-i-p-U-L: network manager. right click on the icon choose edit connections
<odb|fidel> phanindra: i still vote for cron
<acicula> cutiyar: ok then the vpn you are trying to setup will not work either
<acicula> cutiyar: you first need your huwai modem to sucsefully connect to the internet before you can do that
<plwert_> Any recommendations for software to visualize 4-5D data in easy ways? For now I use python scripts and matplotlib to plot the means over certain dimensions, but I'd rather have a gui to explore the data. oocalc doesn't feel up to the task and I don't know anything else.
<acicula> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<B-i-p-U-L> hy i am student and my HOD of computer science told me to make a Linux lab i have choosen ubuntu but the problem is i am unable to connect those computer on LAN
<phanindra> odb|fidel, : do i need to edit any file?? like crontab ?
<cutiyar> acicula, does connect automatically untill u will create new vpn
<odb|fidel> phanindra: have you read anything about cron before you are asking that question?
<acicula> cutiyar: i dont understand
<airtonix> B-i-p-U-L, vague description is vague. define "connect"
<juk> xbonesx: according to FuturePilot, do the trick
<acicula> cutiyar: setting up a network connection with the internet, ands etting up a virtual private ntework are two separate things
<latagore> I installed a new kernel version and is broken for my computer; it seems the old kernel version is still on my computer. How do I remove the new kernel version and hold the new one?
<cutiyar> acicula, does not connect automatically if i dont create new
<B-i-p-U-L> airtonix,  ?\
<xbonesx> juk: hahaha
<cutiyar> acicula, i dont how to do it?
<acicula> cutiyar: your modem does not automatically connect unless you click on the modem in the network applet, is that what you mean?
<odb|fidel> phanindra: yes - create a shutdown crontab for that user
<erUSUL> latagore: depends on how you installed the new version
<onryo> #chat.wikileaks.org
<acicula> onryo: dont advertise
<onryo> sry wrong cmd
<juk> xbonesx: if it will, tell me please, i'll do too
<sipior> acicula: he may have simply forgot a "/j"...
<airtonix> B-i-p-U-L, ok since you did not define connect, i will give you the basics. start with an ethernet cord. usually a cross over cable. plug both ends in the network interface sockets on both computers.
<xbonesx> juk: you have the same issue?
<xbonesx> lol
<onryo> yup
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, brb
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: ok
<B-i-p-U-L> airtonix,  THEN ?
<cutiyar> acicula, no , the modem is not shown
<iflema> latagore boot using an older kernel and edit /etc/default/grub and change the default boot and then in a terminal sudo update-grub, next kernel update ittl reset and try to use the new update effectivly skipping a kernel
<airtonix> B-i-p-U-L, this channel is not here to do your homework for you.
<latagore> erUSUL: I don't know to be honest ;P I assume I did it by auto update; didn't do it manually
<acicula> i thought you said you got your modem working
<erUSUL> latagore: well if it is a security update you should try to use the new kernel ... how exactly did it broke the system?
<latagore> iflema: The thing is that I don't want it to update at all. The support for my hardware is sketchy and doesn't work in the new version
<cutiyar> acicula, noi mean when i plug it the the created vpn showned\
<xbonesx> juk: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/18/theme-applications-running-as-root-in-ubuntu/
<acicula> eh
<xbonesx> juk: think it will work, found another site that recommends it
<coafcv> hi. Nautilus' folder view doesn't update anymore if new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<acicula> cutiyar: can you upload a screenshot of that
<juk> xbonesx: yeah, synaptics looks ugly, with shiny evil mac... but not really issue, I use apt-get.
<acicula> just hit printscreen should allow you to save it somewhere
<xbonesx> juk: im all about eye candy
<iflema> latagore it may be fixed in the next kernel release.... if not reapply and wait (cross finger) for the next kernel release
<asdfasd> .
<xbonesx> juk: its half the exp
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, wireless or wired connection?? for each
<cutiyar> acicula, ok
<xbonesx> i have two slots on my laptop for minipci cards, i have one thats labeled wwan and wlan, differences?
<Aldus> AnxiousNut: may I pvt you for ease?
<merciza> one is 3g card(wwam)
<merciza> and the other is your wifi
<acicula> cutiyar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/592564 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/546728/ appear to be relevant. It seems using wvdial you can get the modem to connect, but you should also be able to get it to connect via nm-applet
<Robert___> Help: ive got two mounted drives on my desktop that I don't want (partition for windows 7, partition for win7's reserved portion) - getting error when I try to unmount them in GUI (only root can do so)... How can I unmount these, so that they wont remount on reboot please?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  you sure the wwan and wlan dont refer to some network ports...
<AnxiousNut> Aldus, what do you mean?
<alwayz> hi
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  or else they are for network cards..
<xbonesx> merciza: can i get that wwan from my carrier?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: think merciza is right...
<Dr_Willis> On my router - wwan  I think is my 'incoming internet'  wlan is the other network ports.
<Dr_Willis> 3G stuff is still too expensive last i looked this weekend. :)
<histo> Dr_Willis: wlan would be wireless
<juk> xbonesx: awesome, indeed does the trick
<histo> Dr_Willis: wan is the outside world
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: ya i thought that too
<Dr_Willis> that must be it. :)
<xbonesx> juk: glad, i havent tried it yet
<onryo> Robert why don't you just put a VM on Ubuntu and install Win7 on that. I have like 10 OS systems on my Virtualbox and and VMware. Both are free
<Dr_Willis> The 3g carriers want to sell you the bandwidth.. then dont want you to actually use it...
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: hahaha
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: thats why i have a hacked phone for tethering, no 5gb limit hahahaha
<histo> Robert___: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<Robert___> onryo: Thats not what I want to do
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  aparently that can be detected.....  but even a 5gb limit.. is  low for me. :)
<histo> !pastebin | Robert___
<ubottu> Robert___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula> Dr_Willis: lies :( i have never seen bandwith on 3g connections :/
<etheretic> isn't wan a lan between different locations, such as geograpically spread divisions within a company? </offtopic>
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: and all i have to do is turn my 3g off and on to get a new IP
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: it is???
<histo> etheretic: I meant outside world of the router
<acicula> xbonesx: stop buying you dont have to jailbreak :D
<cse26> my pendrive isnot detected in the desktop.what shall i do?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: ive downloaded over 14gb one month, havent been charged for it yet, what would they do anyways, prorate me????
<histo> Robert___: fstab should be controlling the mounts on system boot.
<onryo> Just sudo cp /etc/fstab /home/yourname/Desktop/etc/fstab_backup
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  yes... exactly.
<etheretic> histo: that's darpanet. 8)
<sda1986> hi all, i made a script and i want start it when i press a fn+bottun on my laptop, how can I do that? thanks!
<xbonesx> acicula: i dont have a iphone lol
<acicula> xbonesx: if tis fair use they can disconnect you and/or terminat your contract depending on your country/provider
<cutiyar> acicula, where is the network-manager applet?
<histo> sda1986: System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<acicula> its the network icon thing
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  been checking the various android forums and so forth on this stuff.. aparently the licenseing  says they can back charge. So watch out..
<Dr_Willis> lets face it.. they can pretty much do whatever they want. :)
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: i dont use a android either
<Robert___> histo: Http://paste.ubuntu.com/505741
<sda1986> histo: no, it has to work for all user, + i cannot take fn+space on keyboard shortcuts
<xbonesx> acicula: do you know the laws for usa?
<acicula> i dont really
<etheretic> cutiyar: have the notification area running? should appear there.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  dosent matter..  they controll the 'rules'   If they want to send you a back bill.. they can apraently.
<histo> Robert___: what drives do you no longer want mounted?
<acicula> but id assume if they can prove you are really abusing a service and causing damage im sure its possible, but im not a lawyer so
<histo> Robert___: looks like you have /media/Storage /media/System_Reserved and /media/sda2
<cutiyar> acicula, network-manager applet -> options -> new connection -> G3 Modem -> Add, it shows empty list of devices to choose from.
<xbonesx> huh? researching right now.......
<acicula> cutiyar: ah ok
<cutiyar> acicula, i cant find this instruction
<Robert___> histo: I have system reserved, 80gb filesystem and storage on the desktop. I only want to see storage
<phanindraramesh_>  i have added the line "05 19   * * *   phanindraramesh shutdown" to the file /etc/crontab. is the system supposed to shut down at 7:05 pm for the user "phanindraramesh"??
<bobstro> Robert___:  do you want the actual partitions not to mount, or just not to see them on your desktop?
<histo> Robert___: On boot you only want storage right?
 * etheretic afks
<acicula> cutiyar:  can you rub sudo aptitude install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data and copy paste the output
<phanindraramesh_>  i have added the line "05 19   * * *   phanindraramesh shutdown" to the file /etc/crontab. is the system supposed to shut down at 7:05 pm for the user "phanindraramesh"??
<coz_> huh.. here's a first ... "Apt Authentication Issue"  dialog....
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  a user might not be able to run the shutdown command..
<Robert___> histo: Well those partitions contain windows and its reserved system area so I don't think they need to be accessible in ubuntu
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, what shall i do to run the command?
<histo> Robert___: gksu gedit /etc/fstab and add a # to lines 11 and 13
<cse26>  my pendrive is not detected on the desktop what shall i do?
<phanindraramesh_> Dr_Willis, what shall i do to run the shutdown command?
<cutiyar> acicula, i installed these
<histo> cse26: lsusb
<histo> cse26: is it showing there?
<sinisterstuf> It's fairly easy to switch window buttons to the right/left, is it possible to switch them to the bottom, or move the whole title bar to the bottom if necessary?
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  never needed to..  you can make cron jobs that run as the root user i belive...
<bobstro> Robert___:  or you can add 'noauto' to the parameters so they are still available if you want them later.
<M00R1Z> :LIST
<cse26> no
<bobstro> phanindraramesh_:  just change the username to root
<Dr_Willis> M00R1Z:  this is not a file shareing channel :)
<M00R1Z> sorry capslock was on, didn't mean to
<edbian> sinisterstuf, I don't think you can with metacity (the default app that draws the window borders) but I think you can with some other window border drawing programs
<histo> cse26: alright try removing the thumbdrive then dmesg -c   then reinsert the drive and see if dmesg has any info on it.
<Dr_Willis>  shutdown -c
<Dr_Willis> shutdown: Need to be root
<histo> Dr_Willis: ?
<odb|fidel> it depends on the distri if shutdown needs root or not - on ubuntu it should need it afaik
<Dr_Willis> There may be some user runable shutdown/reboot commands, or you could (NOT a good idea) set the suid bit on the shutdown  command.
<phanindraramesh_> bobstro, if i change the user name to root, the computer will be shutdown for every user at that time right??
<sinisterstuf> edbian thanks
<w4rd> anyone know of a good logging service that can take log messages from multiple servers? Something like rsyslog, but able to take logs in any format
<jazzfish> Hey guys - how do you access "Network Settings"?  It's not under System->Administration as in an article I am reading...
<bobstro> phanindraramesh_:  that is what shutdown means, yes. what did you want to happen?
<Dr_Willis> phanindraramesh_:  your use of the term 'for every user' makes no sence.. if the pc shutdowns.. its down...
<Robert___> histo: Ah fstab is readonly
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | Robert___
<ubottu> Robert___: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<erUSUL> phanindraramesh_: a computer does shutdown or does not. there is no such thing as shutdown for one user and not for others ....
<odb|fidel> jazzfish: the system administration menu is not always showing all points
<histo> Robert___: thats why you use gksu
<histo> Robert___: or sudo
<odb|fidel> jazzfish: there is a special app to edit the menu - there again you can enable if all categories should displayed in the administration menu
<erUSUL> w4rd: syslog-ng ?
<histo> Dr_Willis: No i was wondering why you where tyring to shutdown
<acicula> cutiyar: can you try the commands posted at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414458/comments/7  except replace the product=0x1003 with 0x1001
<coz_> jazzfish,  can you link me to that article
<histo> Dr_Willis: in channel
<jazzfish> http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<erUSUL> jazzfish: that was in older versions of ubuntu
<odb|fidel> jazzfish: so run 'Main Menu' and see if that answers that question
<erUSUL> jazzfish: system>preferences>network connections
<_schism_> morning all.
<M00R1Z> mornin
<juk> _schism_: night
<jazzfish> my wireless doesn't work...  i just installed wubi after a serious crash - in doze I had to manually install driver for it...  I may have to do the same here...
<coz_> jazzfish,  if you right click the network icon in system tray you should have an "Edit connections" option there
<Dr_Willis> histo:  im not...  the other guy is from a cron job..
<_schism_> can someone help me with a problem real quick?  I upgraded to 10.04 last night from 9.10 and went to run firefox at work at it crashes as soon as I try to run it.  I cant seem to find anything on google and while chromium is working ok my client uses firefox so its driving me nuts
<jazzfish> erUSUL: that doesn't work...
<histo> Dr_Willis: ahh
<Robert___> histo: Thats great. They disappear on reboot. Thanks.
<histo> Robert___: np
<Robert___> histo: One more question...
<acicula> jazzfish: manual driver installation is ussually not needed, just updating ubuntu and/or activating a hardware driver(under administation) may solve your issue
<histo> Robert___: ask away
<acicula> will need a network connection to update though
<odb|fidel> _schism_: start firefox from cli and see what it outputs
<cutiyar> acicula, iam trying it now , it meant deleting product=0x1003 and putiing this 0x1001?
<jazzfish> how do I do that acicula?
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  plugin issues, try resetting firefox back to defaults,  or try it in safe mode 'firefox --safe-mode' (i think)
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: rename your $HOME/.mozilla. folder to see if it works then
<acicula> yeah product=0x1001
<acicula> cutiyar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G list those values, look under E620 / USB
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: do you use thunderbird for email?
<_schism_> this is the error it gives me  http://paste.ubuntu.com/505747/
<acicula> jazzfish: easiest way is to find a network cable, plug it in, update and then from there on in use the wireless drivers.
<jazzfish> looking under System->Hardware Drivers only lists my graphics card...
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | jazzfish
<ubottu> jazzfish: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<acicula> jazzfish: yeah thats possible
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, before the upgrade I used whatever the mail icon is in the top right for email
<jazzfish> I am on it - wired, sitting on the floor because wire is too short
<jazzfish> been sitting here for 2 days, butt starting to hurt...
<_schism_> Dr_Willis, how do I reset it?
<acicula> jazzfish: so it is already up to date then?
<Robert___> histo: This machine also has a Storage partition for shared documents access between Ubuntu and Win 7 (per Lifehacker tutorial: http://goo.gl/CjU2)... On Storage, I have made folders Documents, Music, Pictures and Videos and dragged them to left hand side of File Browser. But: I see equivalent folders in Ubuntu's home folder (which is "Lisa" btw). Do you suggest I keep this setup? I want to avoid confusion for my girlfrie
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: evolution then. Ok if you rename the folder and rerun the browser you should get vanilla settings. Does it work?
<jazzfish> It only lists my graphics driver...
<lordmorgoth> hello, i want to send commands from a bash script for mail while it processes the mail file, could any1 help me with this ? thanks in advance !
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: too follow up on our convo, they could if they wanted to (for my carrier) but its not likely, i have been using tethering on my phone for over 5 months, downloaded all kinds of things, even torrents = 5gb. nothing yet :D
<erUSUL> jazzfish: first; what wifi chip do you have in the computer? does wlna0 appear if you run « iwconfig » in a terminal?
<acicula> jazzfish: i understand, its not a given that a wireless driver shows up there. is your system up to date?
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, it sure did! thanks so much for the help. this is why I love Ubuntu and linux both and why I hand out cds every chance I get!  how hard is it going to be to recover my old settings?
<histo> Robert___: thats all up to you.  You can make the default ones links to the storage partition instead of the folders in the users home.
<djomgg> 101010 :)
<jazzfish> yes...
<nowimproved> scp -r roots@72.167.53.:/home/domain/ /home/domain/
<xbonesx> 5 days
<Navid> Hey, guys...
<nowimproved> why isn't that copying the entire directory?
<acicula> ok then apste the things erUSUL asked for
<acicula> *paste
<Navid> How do I go into pure text mode?
<Navid> I don't want Gnome to be running.
<jazzfish> erUSUL: yes, cool to paste 7 lines?
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: you can recover favourites using the html file in the old folder. You. Will need to reinstall plugins and all the other bloat you throw at it
<erUSUL> jazzfish: not here in a pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste | jazzfish
<ubottu> jazzfish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acicula> Navid: ctrl-alt-shift-f1, or shutdown the graphical environment by typing sudo service gdm stop
<Robert___> histo: That sounds like what I should do. Or maybe even put Ubuntu's home folder on the Storage partition. How do I do either of these?
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, thank you so much for the help!  now back to work and time to give out another cd :)
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: looks like your old profile was incompatible with the new version
<Navid> Thanks, acicula
<bobstro> nowimproved:  what is that?
<iflema> !nox | Navid
<ubottu> Navid: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<bobstro> nowimproved:  rather -- is it working as root?
<acicula> Navid: and start to bring it back if that wasnt obvious ;)
<histo> Robert___: well each user in ubuntu has a folder in /home  all their settings and documents are normally saved there.
<ActionParsnip> iflema: ooh didn't know that factoid. Cool
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, is there a way to get all the saved passwords and the like in the new one or do I need to try to remember them all?
<nowimproved> bobstro, it sends only the files in the directory /home/domain/, it doesn't send everything else
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: not sure there dude. I don't use crappy firefox
<nowimproved> I want it to send sub directories and everything
<histo> Robert___: you can have /home on a different partition if you want.  I'm not sure what the ultimate goal is though?
<bobstro> nowimproved:  are you sure root is able to login via ssh/scp?
<phanindra> can any one please tell me what will be the result of adding the line "23 19   * * *   root	nautilus" to the file /etc/crontab ?
<Dr_Willis> _schism_:  that failsfe mode lets you try it without the extensions loaded or other options
<jazzfish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505748/
<Barrett7> Nick Barret7
<nowimproved> bobstro, roots is the username, it's not really root
<xbonesx> anyone familiar with plymouth boot screens, and how to possibly change the speed of the loading bar?
<histo> Robert___: like why the need for the other partition to begin with?
<odb|fidel> phanindra: do yourself something good and read about cron/crontab
<acicula> phanindra: man crontab lists the format
<nowimproved> like I said, it sends the files in /home/domain/ but not the sub directories
<Dr_Willis> !plymouth
<bobstro> nowimproved:  ah, missed the 's'
<Robert___> histo: To ensure that Lisa uses only the Storage partition for saving personal files, whether shes using Win 7 or Ubuntu
<_schism_> ActionParsnip, okie dokie.  thanks for the help I will figgure the rest out. got my bookmarks so that is a start. and I may start using chromium more normaly I use lynx but some clients use their own thing
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: to try Dr_Willis advice you will need to rename the old profile back into the driving seat and restart the browser
<nowimproved> bobstro, lol
<xbonesx> mine isnt synced with the loading process, it only goes about 20% of the way and then my system is booted
<iflema> ActionParsnip: only prob is it requires unloking of the keyring once @ the desktop.... small issue and only issue.....
<histo> Robert___: hrm... let me check if one user can have a home in a different place
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  its really not worth worrying about...
<_schism_> Dr_Willis, thanks for the help I will give it a shot here in a bit when I can sneak back onto the laptop  :)
<bobstro> nowimproved:  how about 'scp -r roots@72.167.53.:/home/domain/\* /home/domain'
<Navid> That's bizarre -- it's refusing my root password.
<boutmicky> quit
<acicula> man 5 crontab even
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: ?
<ActionParsnip> _schism_: simple stuff dude. There are addons to upload settings / passwords to some web storage so it doesn't matter where you are your settings will follow
<nowimproved> bobstro, let me truy
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  plymouth is so messed up.. its not worth even trying to fix.
<ActionParsnip> iflema: keyring for what?
<acicula> so every day at 19:23 do this
<bobstro> nowimproved:  how deep is the tree?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: is plymouth still being used in 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> iflema: surely if its going to single user there is no gnome
<Kentrel> Hey, I know I can switch on hidden files by pressing Ctrl-H, but is there a keyboard shortcut to show ONLY hidden files?
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  yes. and its not much better
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: it is ;)
<_schism_> thanks again guys gotta go be productive now but thank you SO much!
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: works for me ;)
<bobstro> nowimproved:  also, add -r
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: is there a way to resort back to say, usplash?
<histo> Robert___: you can usermod -d /path/to/new/homedir username
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  it works better at shutdown for me then it does at bootup
<bobstro> nowimproved:  that will recurse directories
<nowimproved> bobstro, nah that didn't work, I don't think asterix does, and its real deep? lol
<magnetron> Kentrel: for the regular graphical vie
<bobstro> nowimproved:  the -r should fix that
<coafcv> hi. Nautilus' folder view doesn't update anymore if new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<magnetron> Kentrel: for the regular graphical environment, no
<histo> Robert___: so basically usermod -d /media/Sorage/Lisa  lisa
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  no idea.. i normally disable plymouth.. i find it rather useless.. and  causes more problems then it worth
<Kentrel> magnetron, yes
<nowimproved> bobstro, we've got -r, don't we?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: use the guide to make it use fb driver til you hit the desktop ;) works great
<histo> Robert___: that would make /media/Storage/Lisa her new home directory inside of there would be Downloads Documents etc...
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: disable? as in removing it?
<iflema> ActionParsnip: there is with a startx.... keyring 4 Gnome... to unlock IM wifi passwords etc...
<bobstro> nowimproved:  sorry, it's scrolling so fast,  hard to look back up
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  i have better luck witjh disabling the fb console totally.
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  thats one way. or use the 'text' boot option
<nowimproved> bobstro, i know ;]
<histo> Robert___: that would effect only her user.  If you wanted it to be system wide you'd have to do some editing in fstab.
<bobstro> nowimproved:  scp -r roots@72.167.53*****.:/home/domain/ /home/domain/ - is that ip address complete?
<xbonesx> Dr_Willis: if it can be removed via synaptic, it would only make sense that i could install usplash, right?
<ActionParsnip> Navid: ubuntu doesn't support having a root password
<jazzfish> acicula: fresh install as of yesterday...
<ActionParsnip> !info usplash
<ubottu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.51 (lucid), package size 35 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64 armel i386 lpia powerpc sparc)
<Robert___> histo: Does there need to be a Lisa folder? Id like to ensure that those home folders (ie. Documents, Music) are the same locations as the equivalent Win 7 library foldethe of the same name
<Dr_Willis> xbonesx:  its too intergerated..
<bobstro> nowimproved:  is it even connecting, or asking for password?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: its in the repo. Get it installed
<Robert___> There are already folders eg Documents, Music in Storage
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: will it overwrite what plymouth does?
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: could make a vm to test
<jazzfish> erUSUL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/505748/
<Kentrel> Another question. Ubuntu often hangs at boottime, either during or after fsck, I can't tell. Basically I see two /dev/sda1 lines referring to those partitions being clean. Then nothing. Its just frozen
<histo> Robert___: doesn't have to be a lisa folder
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: to test rm it and then installing usplash?
<ActionParsnip> Kentrel: does it eventually boot?
<cutiyar> acicula, WHEN I PUT THE MODEM SHOULD BEFORE I CREATED NEW VPN?
<nowimproved> bobstro, yes it is, it just doesn't send the sub directories
<ActionParsnip> xbonesx: yeah see what to do before applying to the real deal
<Kentrel> Action, I've waited 10 minutes or so and no. Currently I'm booting by running an old realtime kernel I installed
<ActionParsnip> !caps | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xbonesx> ActionParsnip: makes sence
<juk> bug submitted 654408
<retybok_> I want my machine to connect to the network via dhcp upon boot, because the login of my users depend on NIS. How do I setup ubuntu networking like that?
<xbonesx> sense*
<cutiyar> acicula, or its connect  auto?with out dong any thing
<DrManhattan> WHAT?
<bobstro> nowimproved:  so you are getting *some* files?
<Robert___> histo: So, usermod -d /media/Storage lisa ?
<erUSUL> jazzfish: so the card (is working/has drivers). can you see some network in NM? try scanning in command line « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<ActionParsnip> Kentrel: use boot options to disable splash so you can watch the boot
<histo> Robert___: Is there already data on Storage?
<acicula> cutiyar: does the modem show up in the network applet now?
<acicula> jazzfish: after the fresh install did you run the update-manager?
<jazzfish> erUSUL: says "No scan results"
<cutiyar> acicula, no
<histo> Robert___: if you want to move her current contents over you would need to add -m
<histo> Robert___: usermod -d /media/Storage -m lisa
<jazzfish> acicula: noob here - how do I do that?  Is that not "automatic"?
<erUSUL> jazzfish: and you are sure there are wifi networks around?
<sms_> Hi, how can I make my second HDD automount on startup?
<acicula> cutiyar: then i dont know why its not showing up, your problem seems similar to the bug reports i linked though. so i suspect the answer is in there somewhere
<acicula> jazzfish: yes it is
<ActionParsnip> sms_: you don't mount drives, you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | sms_
<ubottu> sms_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Robert___> histo: Storage partition contains blank folders Documents, Music, Pictures and Videos; and almost-empty Windows folders $RECYCLE.BIN and System Volume Information
<histo> !fstab > sms_
<ubottu> sms_, please see my private message
<jcdyer> Just updated by Acer Aspire One to Maverick, and now I lost my X.  Console only.  Anyone seen this?
<acicula> jazzfish: did you poste the output from lspci on pastebin?
<acicula> *paste
<jazzfish> yes, have other laptop connected to it, and I can connect from this laptop when in Win7, (it's central Hong Kong, there are 79 I should be able to see :)
<histo> Robert___: Well I would try removing those folders and letting the -m move her current ones over
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | jcdyer
<bastidrazor> jcdyer: #ubuntu+1 has, ask those gentlemen and ladies there.
<ubottu> jcdyer: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jcdyer> Thanks all.  Heading to #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> jazzfish: « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<histo> Robert___: you'll also need to use sudo to use the usermod command
<jazzfish> acicula: apologies, missed it
<jazzfish> acicula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505755/
<acicula> ty
<alaing> hi i'm using ubuntu 10.04 server edition. I'm having forbidden acces errors for files that I have ftp'ed into /var/www. any ideas?
<histo> Robert___: Sry usermod -dm /media/Storage lisa   is the command you need
<Robert___> histo: It says it cant because lisa is currently logged in
<jazzfish> erUSUL: it tells me "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted"
<acicula> jazzfish: sony vaio?
<histo> Robert___: Do you have another user on the system that you can login as?
<ugliefrog> Ive Finally made the full switch to ubuntu.....gulp...I do not have windows as a crutch anymore...:)
<Robert___> Nope
<jazzfish> acicula: Samsung R522
<amanita_> ugliefrog, welcome, hope you doing well
<iflema> ugliefrog thats the spirit....
<erUSUL> jazzfish: do you have linux-firmware-nonfree installed ?
<histo> Robert___: hrm... let me figure out a way to do it with one user
<jazzfish> erUSUL: again noob - brand new Wubi install - don't know how to tell...
<ugliefrog> amanita_, I am...just dtoxin :) all good tho
<cutiyar> acicula,i deleted all vpn and i pluged the modem , it tell new mobile broad band (gsm) connection , it took me to create new vpn
<ucenik27>  :D
<ucenik27> hloo :D
<histo> Robert___: yeah you'd need to create another user.
<ucenik01> anyone there?
<ucenik27> koj
<ucenik27> izleze
<ucenik27> bre
<ucenik27> :d
<ucenik27> dada
<ucenik27> tuka smo
<ucenik27> :D:D:D
<valshen> hi guys..
<ucenik01> who's there?
<erUSUL> jazzfish: sudo aptitude install linux-firmware
<acicula> cutiyar: ah i understand
<valshen> :d
<martez89> hey, my acer 5542 keeps overheating and as a result of that crashing/freezing. I already updated to the latest BIOS. It looks like the CPU fans aren't even turned on. Is there a fix for this major problem?
<acicula> cutiyar: its not setting up a vpn, its configuring the modem settings
<alaing> hi i'm using ubuntu 10.04 server edition. I'm having forbidden acces errors for files that I have ftp'ed into /var/www. any ideas? I did change the owner of /var/www from root to my own desktop user.
<acicula> cutiyar: you need to provide the details like your provider and such for it to work
<ucenik01> hello
<ucenik01> how are you :D?
<ucenik25> vlade tuka si
<acicula> cutiyar: at least i think thats what your seeing, post a screenshot of it when in doubt?
<ucenik01> dada
<ucenik01> "D"D
<ucenik01> :D:D
<ucenik25> aman be
<bt4> hi hi hello
<jazzfish> erUSUL: don't know what I just did but it's installed it appears...  :)
<Pici> ucenik25: Please stop.
<ucenik01> why?
<Pici> ucenik25: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<ucenik25> filip dobredojde
<ucenik01> hello
<cutiyar> acicula, but its giving me the right acces point to my provider
<ucenik25> filip
<acicula> googling for jazzfish network driver points me to ndis?
<histo> Robert___: Pici its a bot
<ucenik25> kaj si be
<ucenik27> hello :)
<histo> Pici: it's a bot
<ucenik25> hello to all
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<cutiyar> acicula, post u what screen shot?
<ucenik07> po kajsija
<erUSUL> jazzfish: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Robert___> histo: Thats a shame (maybe I could create me an account and then remove it?) or is there a way to do it with fstab config?
<bt4> Pici, pipo
<elb0w> Has anyone been able to get Adobe AIR to run on 64bit 10.04?
<histo> Robert___: well you can add an entry to have sda2 mounted as /home then all user accounts would default there. But they would each have their own folder
<acicula> cutiyar: of what you are seeing
<histo> Robert___: trying to figure out a way to move it
<acicula> elb0w: that seems like a wine question, have you checked the winehq list on how well/poorly it is supported?
<histo> Robert___: you want it in the root of the drive
<Robert___> Yes
<gorski> friend of mine installed nvidia graphic driver from nvidia website, is that driver good for lucid or if not how to reinstall driver from repository!?
<martez89> hey, my acer 5542 keeps overheating and as a result of that crashing/freezing. I already updated to the latest BIOS. It looks like the CPU fans aren't even turned on. Is there a fix for this major problem?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cutiyar> acicula, ok wait
<jitu> anybody to help with qt?
<sms_> how do I open fstab as sudo
<histo> Robert___: you woul dstill have to usermod her to /home after doing that
<histo> Robert___: you can delete the new user you create afterwords
<gorski> erUSUL: and how to remove this driver installed from the website?
<histo> Robert___: I don't know any other way around this issue. You can't move someone that is logged in.
<Loonatic> Hi guys, what is the easiest way to allow access to a specific folder in apache locally but to block all external traffic ?
<acicula> Loonatic: locally as in from a local network?
<jitu> anybody on qt dbus?
<Loonatic> jitu: yep
<Loonatic> acicula: sorry yes
<sms_> Never mind
<Loonatic> i am really bad at iptable i cannot figure it out is there another way like htaccess ?
<jitu> my problem is methods with argument not works
<erUSUL> gorski: the run has a --uninstall or --remove ption if i recall correctly
<acicula> Loonatic: you cant do that via iptables
<Robert___> histo: Ok, so basically, I'll create a new user, log him in, and run usermod -dm /media/Storage lisa, the log the guy out and delete him from lisa
<Loonatic> ok so i'm not crazy
<acicula> Loonatic: have to set it in the apache config or htaccess
<gorski> ok, ill try
<histo> Robert___: sudo useradd tempuser
<deeperror> I've got a link that was pulled from the desktop to one of the gnome panels.  Where is the configuration file for the panel that would contain the information for that link so I could write a script to update it as needed?
<histo> Robert___: scratch that
<Loonatic> acicula: ok  thanks for the info i'll try to check the apache option
<erUSUL> jazzfish: you have to reboot after installing the last package ( newer drivers )
<jitu> but methods wiyhout args works fine
<Loonatic> damn you PS3 that does not support samba ;)
<histo> Robert___: just use System > administration > users
<Inferus> yo
<Robert___> You mean "media" explicitly, or is that a placeholder for a drive name?
<jitu> Loonatic?
<acicula> Loonatic: alternatively you can just run your local stuff on another port and use iptables to filter traffic
<jazzfish> erUSUL: be back in a couple...  Thanks for all your help so far...
<erUSUL> jazzfish: no problem
<histo> Robert___: then login as the temporary user then move lisa's home and logout of tempuser and delete it.
<jazzfish> acicula: Thanks for all your help as well...
<acicula> jazzfish: is it working yet or?
<histo> Robert___: who areyou talking to?
<skrite> _schism_, how did the upgrade go?
<Robert___> histo: Sorry that was to you
<jitu> anybody for me?
<acicula> jitu: you are trying to talk to dbus using the qt libraries?
<Loonatic> jitu: no sorry mine was a tab to many :|
<jitu> yes
<nowimproved> bobaloo, i got it
<histo> Robert___: thats where the Storage drive is mounted in /media/Storage
<jitu> acicula?
<histo> Robert___: in your current setup
<Robert___> histo: Ok thanks for your help. Much appreciated
<histo> Robert___: np
<MooshiMuushi> Ahh...!
<bobstro> nowimproved:  what was it missing?
<MooshiMuushi> This is killing me...
<acicula> jitu: not sure what you are trying really
<MooshiMuushi> Does anyone know how to connect to both LAN and Wireless at the same time?
<cutiyar> acicula, sorry my internet is slow so be be patiennt till i will upload it LOL
<acicula> jitu: posting your code somewhere like pastebin and the error would help loads. also http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.2/intro-to-dbus.html maybe has some pointers. Have you considered asking in #qt or ##dbus as the people there have a better chance of knowing
<jitu> acicula, when i am calling a method without args it works fine. but not working when calling a method with args
<MooshiMuushi> Without losing internet access via Wireless.
<martez89> hey, my acer 5542 keeps overheating and as a result of that crashing/freezing. I already updated to the latest BIOS. It looks like the CPU fans aren't even turned on. Is there a fix for this major problem?
<acicula> jitu: can you paste an example and errors on pastebin?
<jitu> noone replies on #qt
<acicula> martez89: are the fans on during boot/in windows?
<sms_> should I mount my 320gb partition with fsck or no?
<nowimproved> bobstro, guess I didn't..this is ridiculous, now it just started copying everything
<acicula> jitu: well they are all busy programming qt :) , theres a mailing list also
<martez89> acicula, ubuntu is my only OS
<bobstro> nowimproved:  it's working ?
<acicula> martez89: when did you first observe the problem
<gero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<martez89> acicula, about a week ago (when I started playing minecraft). it only happens when the cpu usage is high
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: Which connection is your connection to the 'Net?
<nowimproved> bobstro, it just is copying everything from my home directory now, I don't get this at all
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p,  Wireless.
<acicula> martez89: so is the fan running now?
<bobstro> nowimproved:  you mean instead of the directory you wanted?
<Alphanaut> anyone reasonably familiar with iptables, think i'm having an issue
<nowimproved> bobstro, yah...uh
<acicula> if you keep it next to your ear you should be able to feel the airflow and/or hear the noise
<martez89> acicula, I don't think so. also people on the forums have the same problem on ubuntu, but not on windows
<jitu> with the dbusviwer provided with qt if i call GetSinkVolume on /org/ayatana/indicator/sound/service on inteface org.ayatana.indicator.sound it returns the right value but setting a value (50) does not works it gives no result. But the same works fine when trying with python
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: Ok.  First thing, don't use networkmanager.  Then configure your wired interface *without* a gateway and you should be set.
<deeperror> I move a link to the gnome panel.  Where can I find the actual config file that contains the links details so that it could be edited by a script?
<jitu> setting with SetSingVolume
<bobstro> nowimproved:  same command line?
<jitu> sorry SetSinkVolume
<martez89> acicula, k10temp-pci-00c3
<martez89> Adapter: PCI adapter
<martez89> temp1:       +65.2°C  (high = +70.0°C)
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, I went into Startup Applications and unchecked the box for the network manager.
<martez89> and that is when im doing almost nothing
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, I some setted up the /etc/network/interfaces so that I can connect ot the inter through wlan0.
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Now I have no idea how to set up the eth0.
<decko> hi guys, i need some help. Can I remove all packages instaled as a dependency of a meta-package?
<feelx> Hi everyone. I updated to Maverick from Lucid and the MeMenu personnal message field is blacked out. How do I fix that?
<jitu> acicula, can you help?
<acicula> martez89: yeah i've had that too. you can try to play with fancontrol to try to make the fan spin faster
<nowimproved> bobstro, scp -r foo your_username@remotehost.edu:/some/remote/directory/bar
<alaing> what does this do	cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf | grep User\
<martez89> acicula, how do i do that?
<acicula> jitu: post a code example with the error and i can have a look, but i never tinker with qt so
<martez89> is there some sort of gui for fancontrol?
<Alphanaut> ok anyone familiar with setup for openvpn?
<bobstro> nowimproved:  and your home directory rather than foo is copying over?
<nowimproved> bobstro, yup...
<jitu> the dbusviewer is in the tools of qt. it is provided with qt
<jazzfish> erUSUL: Back - unfortunately no love.  When I reinstalled Vista, and upgraded to Win7, I had to go to find the hardware, right click install driver...  It was part of the crash, losing the wireless, so Win7 never started properly again...  It seems to work now but I may be having issues with the hardware...
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: Not sure if that will keep networkmanager from interferring with your config but if so, you should be set.  Just configure eth0 with a static IP and netmask and you should be good.
<acicula> martez89: not the last time i tried it
<acicula> martez89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7399158 has a number ofs taring points
<erUSUL> jazzfish: sorry :S this is as far as i can go debugging the issue...
<jazzfish> erUSUL: Many thanks again...
<cryptide_laptop> so i upgraded via the package manager did a reboot and now i'm confronted with BusyBox and a limited shell
<erUSUL> jazzfish: well one more thing what is the output of « sudo rfkill all » ?
<bobstro> nowimproved:  hmm. only thoughts i have are that rsync cares about trailing / on directory names (it's significant), but what you're doing looks right to me.
<Delphious> when im compiling software i run ./configure in the untared source directory first?
<acicula> martez89: enabling cpu scaling helps some, cleaning may help, and using fancontrol to crank up the fanspeed
<martez89> acicula, i've read that post but i did not try to increase the fan speed yet. is that how you solved it?
<jitu>    i = new QDBusInterface("org.ayatana.indicator.sound","/org/ayatana/indicator/sound/service","org.ayatana.indicator.sound",QDBusConnection::sessionBus());
<jitu>    reply = i->call("SetSinkVolume",QVariant(75));
<acicula> Delphious: read the README it comes with on how to install software
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, PM.
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: ok
<acicula> jitu: pelease use pastebin
<jitu> no error message
<acicula> martez89: well somewhat, i just had a crap designed laptop tbh
<Gelegrodan> will 10.04 get PHP 5.3.3? 10.10 has it, but still 5.3.2 for 10.04
<nowimproved> of course, i don't have enough space to zip it either..
<acicula> martez89: 35W cpus + gpus in a 13" frame with a fan the size of a peanut, it gets hot no matter what i try.
<nowimproved> this is retarded, can someone show me an example of how to use rsync instead of scp
<jazzfish> erUSUL: it doesn't think "sudo rfkill all" is a valid command - gives me the help page...
<jpmh> I am running a live session from a flash drive - /dev/sdb1 - how do I write to that device
<erUSUL> jazzfish: sorry is « sudo rfkill list all »
<cutiyar_> acicula, its seems i cant upload picture
<cutiyar_> acicula, SORRY
<jazzfish> erUSUL: blank...
<deeperror> "Do you want to run <filename> or display its contents"   How can I get it to always execute the file and prevent it from popping up the alert?
<erUSUL> jazzfish: :S
<acicula> cutiyar_: thats ok, i just dont know how to solve your problem, if the modem shows up you have to run through the 3g setup to let it connect to your 3g provider
<cryptide_laptop> this is pretty similar to what is happening to both my linux partitions when i try and boot from them: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6952759
<cutiyar_> acicula, does not shown
<martez89> acicula, that guide says to cat /proc/acpi/ibm/fan, when i type cat /proc/acpi/fan in a terminal it says cat: /proc/acpi/fan: Is a directory
<cutiyar_> acicula, just tell me one thing
<acicula> it does not show what?
<cutiyar_> acicula, no
<acicula> martez89: the specific vary a bit depending on the brand of laptop
<cutiyar_> acicula, i cant see the 3G that u talking about
<acicula> martez89: with the lm-sensors package you may be able to get more detailed readings
<martez89> acicula, yeah the fan folder was at /proc/acpi/fan but that's emtpy
<acicula> someone find the guy who invented the diaspora and shoot him, tia. are there any screenshots of the 3G setup process that anyone knows of, the 3g wiki page is kinda unhelpfull there
<acicula> martez89: yeah unfortunatly what acpi does and dose not provide in terms of information varies wildly also
<acicula> you get a temp reading, which is already somthing, heh
<acicula> martez89: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto that should help you with isntalling the sensors
<martez89> how do i read info with lmsensors?
<Gelegrodan> will 10.04 get PHP 5.3.3? 10.10 has it, but still 5.3.2 for 10.04
<martez89> acicula, lm-sensors is already on my pc
<acicula> look at the wiki, also ignore the gui stuff, just type sensors in a terminal once its setup or watch sensors to have it update ever so often
<acicula> martez89: ok then do the sensors-detect thing and have a look at what you can find
<ubunubun> hello
<acicula> cutiyar_: im looking for some example screens of the 3G setup, maybe we can figure out what is you are looking at
<cutiyar_> acicula, ok thX
<plwert_> I'm looking for a data visualization app that could easily allow me to explore some results from experiments. The results are 5d, so I have to take statistical measures across dimensions to visualize them. Right now I'm using python+matplotlib but I'd rather have something with a gui that would allow me to explore the data in a more interactive/visual way. Any recommendations? (other than oocalc, which I've already tried and wasn't t
<ubunubun> hi guys can you help me or give some tricks? how to make guitar depth effect in lmms?
<jsidfjddd> hi
<cutiyar_> acicula,  u can see my desktop by remote desktop?
<martez89> Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.
<martez89> Just press ENTER to continue:
<martez89> Driver `k10temp' (autoloaded):
<acicula> cutiyar_: when you click on your unconfigured modem a window comes up. what does it say at the top of that window
<martez89>   * Chip `AMD Family 10h thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)
<FloodBot4> martez89: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<martez89> No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
<martez89> Unloading i2c-dev... OK
<acicula> cutiyar_: nono, im looking for some screenshots of the 3G wizard on google
<cutiyar_> acicula, new mobile broead band(gsm)connection
<martez89> sorry about that mister floodbot4
<acicula> yeah, mr FloodBot4 is not to be messed with, hehe
<acicula> martez89: pastebin.org
<acicula> cutiyar_: excellent
<acicula> cutiyar_: does your device show in the selection box?
<martez89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505775/
<acicula> martez89: ok, and the output of sensors?
<acicula> cutiyar_: in that same window i mean
<martez89> acicula, whoops my terminal is freaking out. let me try that again
<cutiyar_> acicula, when it say new mobile.... etc  ,and i click to it to configure it after this it show
<vici0us> How do i find out what command a gui app is started with? Thanks in advance
<cutiyar_> acicula, after configuring yes it shown
<cutiyar_> acicula,will show my provider as i selected
<cutiyar_> acicula, under mobile broadband bar
<martez89> acicula, when i type yes after the summary the terminal goed like y y y y y y y y y
<acicula> martez89: well thats what yes does
<acicula> it says yes
<martez89> do i have to wait?
<acicula> it never stops
<acicula> just press ctrl and c
<martez89> but this step is now done? At the end of sensors-detect, a list of modules that needs to be loaded will displayed. Type "yes" to have sensors-detect insert those modules into /etc/modules, or edit /etc/modules yourself.
<acicula> cutiyar_: did you go through that entire wizard and configure your country, providr, billing plans etc?
<cutiyar_> acicula, YES
<acicula> amonkey: ah it was already done, if your just pressed entered i guess it has done that
<silence444> hello all....can any point to some Turnkey help?
<acicula> cutiyar_: ok, so you should have a <your provider> broadband in the network applet
<silence444> *point me
<acicula> !tu
<cutiyar_> acicula,  yes i have
<acicula> hmm, 2 letter abbreviaton for turkey is?
<cutiyar_> acicula,  but when i click to my provider it will connect
<acicula> cutiyar_: ok and will it say connected to your provider?
<silence444> i am in the turnkey channel as on  their website but no1 is there
<cutiyar_> acicula, no one seconds it will loading but will not connect
<martez89> acicula, when i type sensors it still gives only 3 results
<acicula> silence444: the ubuntu side channels are not as busy as ubuntu
<acicula> martez89: oh well it was worth a shot
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://webchinupload.com/files/Screenshot-1.png
<silence444> ty will try them
<cutiyar_> acicula, thats my manager
<cutiyar_> acicula, my proviser is asia cell as shown
<acicula> silence444: eh try what,
<acicula> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<silence444> try another ubuntu channel
<martez89> you can adjust the fan speed to stay on at full speed by executing the following command as root: echo level disengaged > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan. when i do this for my path nothing happens
<acicula> thats the only one i know, main ubuntu channels will just be english. If you cant wait maybe you can try posting on the turkish language ubuntu forum?
<acicula> martez89: yeah what brand laptop do you have again?
<trj021782> Ani one in here try to compile Qemu in ubuntu? i am having a few difficutlies
<silence444> no no....Turnkey is based on Ubuntu
<martez89> acicula, acer aspire 5542
<sipior> acicula: i think he was asking about "Turnkey Linux", not Turkey.
<silence444> u think i want  turkey language?
<azertyuio> hi there
<acicula> oh misread that
<acicula> sorry
<cutiyar_> acicula,  r u sow the pic?
<azertyuio> canonical support is it here ?
<acicula> cutiyar_: yes
<silence444> lol
<silence444> was wondering
<fiver22> anyone catch what was in the Transmission updates today? version number and build seem to be the same
<acicula> erm, cutiyar_ can you paste like the last 50 lines from erm, lets see where does networkmanager log to
<trj021782> So. . . . no has worked with qemu?
<martez89> acicula, in /proc/acpi/ there is a folder called 'fan'
<cutiyar_> acicula, from where?
<acicula> cutiyar_: /var/log/syslog.6.gz
<acicula> err
<azertyuio> hello
<acicula> just syslog
<azertyuio> is there anyone here ?
<azertyuio> well what i try to explain
<azertyuio> canonical support is it here ?
<trj021782> hello AZERT whats up?
<Pici> azertyuio: This is community support.
<Pici> !ask | azertyuio
<ubottu> azertyuio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> martez89: yeah you cant actually control the fan from there i think.
<jitu> acicula, http://pastebin.com/U6xNrkY1
<azertyuio> well about the ubuntu training i post a message to canonical
<martez89> acicula, by putting a file there with something in it?
<silence444> sipior: would you be able to answer a TurnKey Question?
<azertyuio> now there four days gone still don't get the answer
<azertyuio> what 's up  ?
<jitu> acicula, will u check it please
<bcessa> hi there, just one may be out of topic question, but how can I combine the private key file with it's certificate file? is this even possible?
<sipior> silence444: i don't believe we support Turnkey, here in this channel. perhaps it's a general linux question?
<acicula> bcessa: there is no format for that
<silence444> sipior: will general channal then...thank you
<bcessa> i c, thnx
<trj021782> AZERTYUIO - I do not know why you have not recieved a response, you can ask the same question here and hope for better results
<acicula> martez89: well there is fancontrol or under proc there are some files you can write to and read from that lets you adjust the fan speed
<azertyuio> listen this is the mail i got once after my post
<acicula> but its not a given that it works , fanspeed is probably the best place to start but i think it requires that you can read out the fanspeed via sensors for example
<azertyuio> Every email we receive is read and handled by a real person from the Ubuntu Training Team. We promise to get back to you as soon as humanly possible with a useful response, so please bear with us as this may take an extra day or two.
<azertyuio> Have no fear, your email is in safe hands.
<azertyuio> Best regards
<azertyuio> The Ubuntu Training Team
<FloodBot4> azertyuio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> it may even be uncontrollable and only governed by the bios. im googling a bit but so far its not really turning up much
<azertyuio> but still not get the response
<martez89> acicula, can nvclock help me?
<Aldus> is there any way to put a permanent "sudo" to not redo it every time?
<acicula> well typically the gpu and cpu use the same cooling stuff
<Pici> azertyuio: We do not represent Canonical here, we are all volunteers.
<trj021782> aertyuio - Ok, they have said it could take quite some time, how long ago did you send the message?
<acicula> so downlclocking your gpu will help a lot
<acicula> Aldus: yes and no
<Aldus> acicula: nice :)
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://paste.debian.net/93220/
<nimbiotics> hello yall. can someone please tell me if there is a channel for backtrack?
<Pici> nimbiotics: #backtrack-linux
<acicula> Aldus: you can become root, isntead of acting(sudo) like root (Bad bad bad idea), or setting programs setuid root( BAD BAD BAD idea)
<Aldus> :)
<jitu> acicula, i post the code for you can u check at http://pastebin.com/U6xNrkY1
<acicula> basically stick with sudo
<acicula> jitu: i saw will have a look
<wing_> hello everyone
<acicula> jitu: which line fails?
<jitu> nothing fails .
<jitu> but the volume not changing
<martez89> acicula, with the cpu frequency scaling monitor?
<wing_> 这里 可以用汉语吗？
<acicula> !ch | wing_
<ubottu> wing_: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<acicula> grr
<Pici> !zh | wing_
<ubottu> wing_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acicula> !cn | wing_
<wing_> 恩，我明白了！
<trj021782> azertyuio - did you hear me? how long ago did you send the message?
<martez89> acicula, there is a thermal_zone folder in /proc/acpi
<wing_> i  see
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://paste.debian.net/93220/
<jitu> acicula, nothing fails .but the volume not changing
<acicula> cutiyar_: can you poste the last 50 lines of syslog
<acicula> cutiyar_:as these logs are from sep 27
<cutiyar_> acicula, its last 50
<acicula> cutiyar_: from syslog?
<scifiguy> I am trying to write a C program using GTK+. and haven't gotten past "helloworld.c". gcc cannot find <gtk/gtk.h>. Do I need to do something to /etc/profile ?
<cutiyar_> acicula, yes
<trj021782> Anyone out there tried compiling Qemu?
<acicula> cutiyar_: can you paste the output from: tail /var/log/syslog -n 50
<cutiyar_> acicula,  u said logsys.6.gz
<acicula> martez89: cutiyar_ yeah that was a typo i said just syslog afterwards, my bad
<acicula> martez89: err i have that too. dont think thats it
<istevenmon> how can i check the opened connections ?
<istevenmon> and the listening ones?
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://paste.debian.net/93221/
<acicula> jitu: call 63 is supposed to set that volume?
<acicula> istevenmon: netstat -tulpna, prefix with sudo to see what processes are listening
<martez89> acicula, there is a file called temperature in it
<jitu> yes
<acicula> yeah but we need fancontrol
<trj021782> Really, no compiling help out there at all?
<jitu> acicula, yes
<bastidrazor> trj021782: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo yet?
<martez89> acicula, also a file cooling_mode file that says <setting not supported>
<trj021782> bastidrazor No, but I will right now, I shall return shortly
<acicula> cutiyar_: ok can you try to reconnect with your modem, and then paste the output from : cat /var/log/syslog | grep Network | tail -n 50 and cat /var/log/syslog | grep modem | tail -n 50?
<istevenmon> acicula: thanks a lot
<cutiyar_> acicula,  ok
<acicula> trj021782: have some patience, and try asking the real question that you have
<kidar> # edubuntu
<acicula> jitu: why are you using QVariant as an argument to a dbus call?
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/GwAQHnr2
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/GwAQHnr2
<jitu> thiago, because it was declared so in qt the call method takes a Qstring and some qvars
<tux-root--> i wan't to know if there's a way i can do programming in ubuntu? been using c++ ... what is the equivalent apps for c++ in ubuntu? thanx
<acicula> martez89: i cant get much further then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1175054
<airtonix> tux-root--, ? c++ and gtk ?
<jitu> acicula, because it was declared so in qt the call method takes a Qstring and some qvars
<acicula> martez89: afaik no fan speed in sensors means you cant control it via the /proc file system
<trj021782> bastidrazor thanks but that does not have the information i need
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/GwAQHnr2
<airtonix> tux-root--, or you use kdevel suite and use c++ and qt4
<trj021782> I am having trouble during the compiling of of qemu, it always freezes on "translate.o" furing the make process
<airtonix> tux-root--, or you have mono + glade or mono + winforms or mono + wx or mono + python + gtk or mono + anything
<trj021782> *during
<acicula> jitu: yeah those are qt datatypes i understand that, but if i had to guess id say that qvariant data type is wrong and it just gets converted to the argument that dbus expects in an incorrect way
<azertyuio> trj021782: i send the massage there are 5 days back
<acicula> cutiyar_: can you psate the grep Network also?
<acicula> *paste
<cutiyar_> acicula, how?
<martez89> acicula, well thanks a lot anyway. its awesome how much people you are helping here :)
<acicula> cutiyar_: cat /var/log/syslog | grep Network | tail -n 50
<acicula> martez89: just trying to avoid writing, heh
<jitu> acicula, i guess that's true but sending a integer also dont work
<dxdemetriou> I want to use ext3 on 2TB disk but it uses 90GB~ for reserved space. I reduced it to 0.1%, but I couldn't find if are there any limitations after this.
<trj021782> azertyuio you have plenty of time to wait - I wouldn't expect a response for at least another week
<acicula> cutiyar_: your error seems to be Got failure code 13: SIM failure
<jitu> acicula , the prob is certainly with the arg type
<acicula> can you reseat your simcard?
<cutiyar_> acicula, i used it in windows was working
<istevenmon> hello guys, anyone here has used uCARP?
<martez89> im about to replace ubuntu with windows :(
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/RLGcdR2D
<Dr_Willis> dxdemetriou:  i do that all the time. I normally leave reserved where theres like 1gb reserved
<trj021782> acicula good advice - "have some patience ask a specific question blah blah blah" so I can be equally as ignored, thanks!
<Hyphn> is it possible to edit the 'Places' menu, aside from just adding bookmarks ?
<LJRuff> Hyphn, in what way are you looking to edit it?
<Dr_Willis> Hyphn:  not that ive ever seen. It might be possible. but ive seen that asked in here a few times.. and never seen a 'yes' answer.
<tux-root--> airtonix: actually i dont know what are those things...i just want to know if is there a program like c++ in ubuntu... thanx bro
<Hyphn> just to add additional entries
<acicula> cutiyar_: can you replace 50 with 80, as now it only has the last few errors for the modem
<gitaarik> Hyphn: right click -> edit menu
<iflema> Hyphn if you drag folders into the nautilus lower left pane, they will appear in the places menu....
<Dr_Willis> tux-root--:  the gcc compiler can do c++
<Hyphn> for example, it already has 'Home Folder' and 'Desktop', I'd like to be able to add more
<Dr_Willis> Hyphn:  you can add bookmarks for other locations easieally enough
<LJRuff> Hyphn, Dr_Willis actually, I think you can using gconf-editor.
<Hyphn> iflema:: that adds them to the Bookmarks menu, which is its own menu option
<cutiyar_> acicula, http://pastebin.com/rQnKREXU
<iflema> Hyphn converts to bookmarks menu when full.....
<acicula> jitu: well you are not wrapping the "string" argument in a Qstring which seems a little odd.id have another look at what format the QDBusInterface->call method expects?
<Dr_Willis> Hyphn:  people often ask how to remove those.. thats not doable i think.. adding bookmarks or drag/droping a dir to the sidebar will add things there.. as will teh connect to... menu item
<acicula> cutiyar_: thanx
<dxdemetriou> Dr_Willis, I know about root's use, but I saw some posts about inodes & fragmentation. That's why I'm confusing about it..
<Dr_Willis> dxdemetriou:  if the filesystem gets fscked.. it can make a lost+found directory that is where 'found' files would be put  If any exist..
<Dr_Willis> dxdemetriou:  i cant recall ever finding anything moved to lost+found
<dr-know> i install samba and i can view shared folders in ubuntu  from windows , but i cant see windows shared files from ubuntu ! when i fill password and enter , the same window appear and want password again... what is this?
<Dr_Willis> dxdemetriou:  other then setting it to like 1% i rarely mess with it.
<acicula> cutiyar_: when did it work in windows, on the same laptop?
<cutiyar_> acicula, i dont have windows
<cutiyar_> acicula, another pc
<sabgenton> my box won't boot
<sabgenton> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SeVq6kcj
<sabgenton> I hand typed that error
<sabgenton> it seems it happened after I changed networking/interfaces
<acicula> cutiyar_: when did you try it on a windows machine?
<MarkSS> How do I see the temperature of my CPU?
<M00R1Z> hey all, question:  is ubuntu studio  ubuntu + all the software for audiovisual etc. ? or is it kind off a diffrent distro based on ubuntu ?
<acicula> cutiyar_: and can you have a go anyway and take out and reinsert the sim?
<M00R1Z> thanks
<cutiyar_> acicula, i will do it now again
<BluesKaj> howdy
<azertyuio> hi there
<azertyuio> i forgot my password root
<azertyuio> where i have to find it ?
<bastidrazor> azertyuio: root does not have a password
<alkamid> hello
<cutiyar_> acicula,  i putted sim in wrong way
<acicula> :facepalms:
<Rotham> does alias last only as long as the terminal is open?
<sabgenton> booting in to recovery mode doesn't work is there somthing else I can try?
<alkamid> is there a "windows media player plugin" equivalent for Ubuntu 10.04 / Google Chrome ?
<acicula> does it work now?
<cutiyar_> acicula, i will connect again
<acicula> sabgenton: are the numbers changing still? as that just says its checkking your disk
<azertyuio> so what i have to do ? bastidrazor
<azertyuio> how i have to check that ?
<acicula> azertyuio: you can reset your suer password by using the livecd and booting intor ecovery mode, doing a passwd <user> you can set a new password
<acicula> be warned though
<cutiyar_> acicula, its working on win now
<acicula> if you have an encrypted home directory it will make you data unreadable
<cutiyar_> acicula, i will do it on my ubuntu now
<acicula> cutiyar_: oki
<acicula> alkamid: no, but totem and mplayer can do that
<acicula> but that wont play some DRM content
<martez89> acicula, because /proc/acpi/fan is empty no fan control is possible?
<moos3> anyone using a radeon drivers with a single port ati card that has the pigtail that splits out to two display ports ?
<ikonia> 12:45 <Freak_man> you fuck
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ikonia> very sorry
<acicula> martez89: i dont think so
<FloodBot4> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> apologies
<acicula> heh
<azertyuio> hi there
<azertyuio> how can i change my host name ?
<azertyuio> by terminal
<acicula> change /etc/hostsname
<acicula> -s
<alkamid> acicula, I'd like to watch a stream from here: http://www.nina.gov.pl/
<acicula> the contents off hostname that is
<cutiyar> acicula, thank u uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<EvaLuaTe> hello world
<cutiyar> acicula, i text u by my modem now
<acicula> cutiyar: sweet
<AbhiJit> !hostname | azertyuio
<ubottu> azertyuio: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<cutiyar> acicula, really really sorry because i make tired
<alkamid> could you tell me where should I search for the right way?
<EvaLuaTe> I would like to create a new icon theme for ubuntu/gnome. Is there any tutorial on this? Like what icon name is used where and stuff like that?
<azertyuio> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> alkamid, open chrome and type about:plugins in the addressbar.Make sure you have VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 2.30.2)
<cutiyar> acicula, thanks alottt
<sabgenton> acicula: no frozen
<acicula> cutiyar: thats ok, we're here to help :)
<cutiyar> bye alll thanks
<sabgenton> acicula: mabey my HD died?
<jitu> acicula, the problem is solved
<MarkSS> How do I see the temperature of my CPU?
<sabgenton> it just craped out all of a sudden i'm very anoyed
<acicula> jitu: cool, what was it?
<sabgenton> :(
<acicula> sabgenton: err do you have a livecd? if so can you boot it
<jitu> acicula, i have to cast 75 to uint
<martez89> what happens when i put acpi_enforce_resources=lax in the grub file?
<jitu> thats all
<acicula> surprisingly thats what the api about that call said that it expected
<acicula> heh
<sabgenton> no
<alkamid> acicula, ok, I have it. Should I configure it? (the stream doesn't play yet)
<acicula> does rescue mode work?
<sabgenton> it has no cd drive I will have to make a bootable usb
<acicula> alkamid: that website is using flash to show videos
<sabgenton> no
<acicula> that fsck message is the last you see and then it just stops?
<look> acicula: rescue mode can fix some things but just dpkg and kernel errors i think.
<acicula> rescue mode from boot gives you a choice menu on what you want to do
<sabgenton> same result
<acicula> like give a shell or whatever
<Michae|> Im new to Linux and trying to install ubuntu, when I start booting ubuntu my computer goes into power save mode before the instalation setup starts can anyone help me fix this problem?
<sabgenton> allthough a little more data apears oon the screen at first
<alkamid> acicula, I guess adobe-flashplugin is what I need?
<acicula> alkamid: yup
<ska_> I've tried everything I can to get my wireless card going. Network-manager gives me (reason 15) timeouts. It was working before and other systems work with the AP.
<EvaLuaTe> I would like to create a new icon theme for ubuntu/gnome. Is there any tutorial on this? Like what icon name is used where and stuff like that?
<acicula> adobe-flashplugin-nonfree iirc
<ska_> I have no ideas left.
<sabgenton> acicula: I may have run out of disk space could that cause something like that?
<ska_> Ubuntu 10.04.
<acicula> sabgenton: well thats possible, but it should still boot
<dfcnvt_> hello
<acicula> when you boot rescue mode whats the last thing you see
<alkamid> acicula, it still doesn't play (after installing adobe-flashplugin)
<acicula> and can you switch terminals,(press Alt-f1 to f10
<linutux78> hekl
<acicula> alkamid: does it work in firefox
<linutux78> hello
<dfcnvt_> How do I find which program is it running on port 5900? I'm aware it is VNC.. but I need a quick way to find it through 'ps aux'
<acicula> not really up to speed on chrome(ium) plugin stuff
<acicula> dfcnvt_: ps aux doesnt see ports, netstat does
<sabgenton> I spent ages seting up a routing thingey on it
<linutux78> My PHP5 bug, i can't use PHP5 dg
<sabgenton> sigh
<sabgenton> I gota go to bed
<dfcnvt_> I tried 'ps aux | grep vnc' but no avail...
<sabgenton> 3 am in my contry
<sabgenton> gnight all
<acicula> nn
<juk_> dfcnvt_: zenmap
<linutux78> how réinstall PHP5
<linutux78> i need help
<sabgenton> acicula: switching  termials only gets me blank screen
<acicula> sabgenton: even to the high numbers?
<acicula> there should be an error terminal somewhere past 6 or 7 i think
<acicula> the boot message is that it says fsck doing stuff?
<acicula> do you get an option to (C)ancel ?
<ahox> Hi, does anyone here know how to print out only the notes in ooimpress?
<martez89> acicula, so my problem can only be solved with a BIOS update?
<sabgenton> only F7 works
<alkamid> acicula, in Firefox it shows me a link to open in mplayer (I guess that's how it should work)
<sabgenton> acicula: which is that paste bin
<sabgenton> crapy luicd
<acicula> martez89: doubtfull, a(nother) bios may use different settings for the fancontrol
<sabgenton> meah
<linutux78> I need hel tout configure PHP5 dg
<skpl> i just upgraded from 9.01 to 10.04, can someone tell me how i can get the 'downloads' folder into my 'places' menu?
<sabgenton> seemed ok other than this
<ahox> Hi, does anyone here know how to print out only the notes in ooimpress?
<acicula> skpl: open nautilus and drag it to your favourites on the left
<sabgenton> no options just what I pasted
<sabgenton> can't cancel out of it
<darkcore> quick question guys: Ubuntu 10.04. How do I mount an ext4 drive so that the main user is owner, instead of root?
<sabgenton> recovery mode does the same thng
<acicula> sabgenton: well id start with making a bootdisk, and then use that to boot and check your disk
<sabgenton> gota go for now night!
<sabgenton> yeah
<umashanthi> Anyway to upgrade Ubuntu using a CD? I have too slow internet connection
<elb0w> um if I change my group and im a sudoer do I lose sudo access?
<poncho> sup
<dfcnvt_> Thanks guys!   "netstat -avp | grep 5900" ---> vino-server
<linutux78> I want upgrade my PHP5, arer thez possible?
<acicula> elb0w: you are in multiple groups
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, It didn't work..
<acicula> unless you remove yourself from that group that wont change
<elb0w> Well doing a usermod -g or -G
<elb0w> took sudo
<elb0w> from my user
<elb0w> now I am locked out
<martez89> acicula, do you know i8kutils?
<acicula> elb0w: thats what the usermod command does
<acicula> If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group.
<acicula> martez89: to drop your vCore thing util?
<linutux78> i want to purge php5, how can i do?
<remi_>  /msg NickServ help
<elb0w> what is the sudo group
<acicula> elb0w: boot a livecd so you can get root and fix your user, or rescue mode and get a rootshell?
<acicula> sudo means administrator rights for your user, or the equivalent thereof
<acicula> !sudo > elb0w
<elb0w> Can I not do newgrp sudo?
<ubottu> elb0w, please see my private message
<martez89> acicula, im sorry but i don't understand that :P
<elb0w> I understand sudo
<acicula> linutux78: apt-get remove --purge php5 ?
<elb0w> I am not a new person to linux
<acicula> purge removes the changed configuration filse also, but not temporary files created by php though
<elb0w> I just want to know how to set the sudo group back
<elb0w> Can I not do newgrp sudoers?
<elb0w> or something along those lines?
<acicula> you cant make a newgrp if you are not root
<Pici> elb0w: The default group that grants users access to sudoers is 'admin'.
<elb0w> ty
<linutux78> thx, but the real probleme is that my computer can't use the the library PHP5-dg
<dfcnvt_> Hey, i wonder... Is there kill process for port?  Like... "kill port 5900" ?  I already found a way to get the PID to kill it.. but is there a kill processor directly to port number?
<acicula> elb0w: you can define a group for sudoers but you have to change the sudo config file too to accept that newly defined group
<gp5st1> can i use usb->rs232 cable to act as a serial port during boot? also….could i use just usb cable to act as serial ports between computers, so that i can export a console to another computer via the usb cable but like you would with a serial cable on older computers?
<linutux78> I want some help to restart an install of PHP 5
<acicula> linutux78: why is php5-dg not woring?
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: How'd it go?
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Didn't work ^^"
<linutux78> acicula : yes he didn't work or how i can test their
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: What happened?  Did your network settings come up ok?  Were you able to ping out to either network?
<jpmh> how do I write to /dev/sdb1 when this is the device that I have booted a live session from - it is a flash drive
<acicula> dfcnvt_: well aside from netstat you can use fuser but you'll still have to kill the process to (eventually) kill the port
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Nope. I couldn't get wireless! :D
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Right now I'm doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<acicula> linutux78: what are you trying to achieve and what is not working?
<linutux78> how can we test le PHP5 librari?
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: I'd suggest you get your wireless up and running with a manual configuration.  Once you have that, then add the wired one.
<gp5st1> linutux78: maybe #php would be better?
<acicula> jpmh: if its a standard usb bootdisk you can probably access it under /media ?
<MooshiMuushi> Trying right now :)
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Trying right now :)
<jpmh> acicula - that's what I expected but I do not see a /media there when I have booted that way
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: Ok.  Good luck with it.
<linutux78> acicula : I reinstall all librairies wich name appache, and pear, and Php5
<Raz0rsEdge> for wireless connection setup i would suggest ceni, it's a pitty that it doesn#t come with ubuntu
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Thanks :D
<jpmh> acicula - also I can not mount /dev/sdb1 I get a message that it is busy
<acicula> jpmh: hmm mayme mount it manually?
<acicula> what does cat /proc/mounts say (pastebin)
<jpmh> acicula - as u c I tried that
<acicula> guessing /dev/sdb1 is at the top?
<linutux78> gp5st1 : i am redirect to salon overflow
<gp5st1> gp5st1: login?
<jpmh> acicula - what do you mean by at the top?
<acicula> jpmh: in the list of /proc/mounts , but nvm that should probably still be initrd even with a bootstick
<soicon> hi, I want a `ls -lR /var` (pastebin) in ubuntu Lucid Lynx right now, could you guys help me? [I made a big mistake : chown wrong user for the whole /var/ with chown -R option :(]
<acicula> you want someone to pastebin the output of ls -lR on their machine?
<kuro> sorry,but I'm not good at Linux Operating System
<soicon> acicula : yes,
<aL3x> this channel is a madhouse
<jpmh> acixula - can't look right now - why does it make a difference if it is at the top of proc/mounts
<soicon> acicula: could you help me?
<acicula> soicon: sorry im not pasting the content of my /var
<coafcv> hi. Nautilus' folder view doesn't update anymore if new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<jitu> acicula, can u tell me what will be eqivalent data type for a{sv} in qt
<acicula> a what?
<acicula> jpmh: the top of /proc/mounts doesnt show when you type mount
<acicula> or any mount point i think over which something else is mounted
<jitu> acicula, dbus signature for array of key value pares
<pagLIVR> I have a serious bug in u9.10, and it seems to only have been updated in 10.x. The problem is with mountall & FCKS during boot, where the FSCK will stop and mountall will take 100% cpu.  killing the mountall process allows fsck to continue on its merry way, after which I can run mountall and continue life as normal, but its a pain in the but =).  Does anyone know the best way around this?
<acicula> jitu: dunno
<pagLIVR> rather, a way without manual intervention
<jpmh> acicula - I understand where you are going now- the problen with that I think is that this would be equvalent to my accessing / and the live CD seems to have set / to a pseudo disk that goes away when I shutdown - not sure how it works but that is how it seems from the testing I have done- I can edit a file, eg /test.fil and it is there until I shutdown
<acicula> pagLIVR: does fsck finish? are there any errors in the log?
<pagLIVR> once I kill mountall, fsck finishes correctly
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Got it to work.
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Now all I need is to add in the eth0.
<pagLIVR>   345 ?        S      0:00 fsck -a -C10 -t ext4 /dev/disk/by-label/backuppc_pool
<pagLIVR>   349 ?        S      0:54 fsck.ext4 -a -C10 /dev/sdb1
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, Together with the wlan0.
<pagLIVR> thats during the lockup
<liam> hi all
<pagLIVR>  333 root      20   0 12096  10m  660 R 70.8  1.2  40:54.71 mountall
<pagLIVR> as is that
<acicula> jpmh: iirc the system unpacks atboot a number of squashed filesystems giving you a live system which you can overlay with a writeable filesystem when using a usb stick. im guessing it has to mount the partition to access the squashed filesystems and hides it later somewhere
<liam> im wondering if anone knows of any bandwith monitoring   tools
<kezeb> hey three is something going on with my HDD after i defraged it, it's just spinning like crazy!!!!!!!!
<jpmh> acicula - exactly-I think that is exactly what is happening - and that I suspect is why when  I try and mount /dev/sdb1 I get that it is busy
<acicula> pagLIVR: whats is the actual cpu time and wait time, is it io busy or cpu busy?
<rbhatta> kezeb: a quick qs.. is it possible to defrag in ubunut
<acicula> jpmh: well its busy with something :)
<MooshiMuushi> rob_p, brb.
<rbhatta> i thought ext4 is different from ntfs/fat
<pagLIVR> acicula: as far as I could tell, all cpu and no IO
<intarnets> hey is it possible to set a max file size for a specific file?
<jpmh> acicula: and given that it is busy it seems to me that I should be able to see and access it
<Maahes> !ops Rebecca_HOt msg spam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gilaniali> Hello. If I install ubuntu on a PS3 using the alternative installation. Any software that is compatible with Ubuntu on Intel architecture  should work right?
<Maahes> !ops Rebecca_HOt
<Ulfalizer> is there some nice *nix utility for indexing file contents in specified directories for quick lookup (something quicker than a recursive grep)?
<jpds> Maahes: Hi.
<acicula> you can hide filesystems with pivoting and namespaces, maybe its using that
<Maahes> hi jpds
<liam> im thankfull for any help
<acicula> jpmh: or at least something related to that
<jpmh> acicula: so, now what?
<pagLIVR> gilaniali: ps3 is powerPC based, I owuld assume you would need to find ports
<LjL> jpds: i can confirm Rebecca_HOt spams on join
<Maahes> jpds: if you're an op, as soon as I joined chan: Maahes I am a hot girl, come to my page and click on the red to see me on cam http://lulisoftcrm.blogspot.com
<Maahes> from Rebecca_HOt
<liam> im wondering if anone knows of any bandwith monitoring   tools
<elb0w> home or business use?
<phanindra> i have added the line "36 21   * * *   root	nautilus" in the file /etc/crontab. But nothing happend at 9:36 pm. What could be the mistake??
<gilaniali> pagLIVR: but shouldnt software be just concerned with the Operating System?
<phanindra> i have added the line "36 21   * * *   root	nautilus" in the file /etc/crontab. But nothing happend at 9:36 pm. What could be the mistake??
<liam> elbOw home use
<pagLIVR> gilaniali: not necessarily - I think you can probably compile a lot of it
<llutz> phanindra: you have to set x-authority  etc for root to use a running x-session of different user. also use full pathes to binaries when calling them from cron
<MopperWhite>   taiqeyjng
<gilaniali> pagLIVR: so I wouldnt be able to use apt-get?
<pagLIVR> gilaniali: not sure, I just remember issues way back when trying to compile stuff to my PPC mac
<phanindra> llutz, how can i set x-authority etc for root? could tou please help me
<MopperWhite> 太强了
<llutz> phanindra: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1125752.html
<IdleOne> !cn | MopperWhite
<ubottu> MopperWhite: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<MopperWhite> 太强了！ipod上irc
<gp5st1> anyone know if you can use a serial cable to export a serial console?
<quas> Hey all.  Xen3.2 on Ubuntu 8.04.  Trying to use SAN storage for my VMs, and having problems.  Using a Dell MD3000i iscsi array, and have open-iscsi set to give me drives.  Now, I have a drive available in /dev/mapper/ care of multipath, but when I boot the vm, the vm never finds the root file system, which I have set in the cfg for the vm as phy:/dev/mapper/mpath1.  What am I missing, or are there better alternatives?
<jtr> hi
<jtr> hello
<c3l> !hi | jtr
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand everyone! It is 5:20am local & the sparrows have just started singing. I have been up all night battling with DVD playback : OS: Ubuntu 10:04 Lucid Lynx; LG Multi DVD (Burn/Play); have tried Movie Player; VLC: & Kaffiene; DISK PLAYS OK IN DEDICATED TV?DVD PLAYER...any advice gratefully accepted! (BTW i am slightly disabled, so reply's may be slow...)
<jtr> chinese?
<ikonia> !dvd | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<c3l> !ch | jtr
<ubottu> jtr: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<susanowo> good morning all
<azertyuio> hi
<JoeMaverickSett> !cn | jtr
<ubottu> jtr: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<azertyuio> i got this thing  http://img101.imageshack.us/f/capturepts.png/
<rebuntu> nick
<beagleburt> ikonia - TKU will check em out. 'bye, 'bye 4 now.
<azertyuio> when i put the task barrre in transparent
<azertyuio> how to have unique color ?
<ricardol> hi everyone, someone knows if dpkg-buildpackage has been dropped from lucid?
<Pici> azertyuio: Change it from transparent to a specific color.  That looks like you're looking through to what your wallpaper is currently.
<lancel> is there way to get xorg.conf back? i deleted it and forgot backup it
<susanowo> lancel: did you delete it with rm?
<susanowo> if not, check .trash in your home director
<susanowo> y
<lancel> yes, mut a few days ago
<susanowo> oh.
<antonio_> hi everybody! I've got a printing problem. A print job was aborted because of no more paper, and now i can't print anything (every printing job goes into "suspended")
<susanowo> you could generate a new config
<lancel> suanowo, how?
<susanowo> do you have an nvidia card?
<lancel> ati
<susanowo> hm
<stealth_> Hey people, whats the best tiling window manager for GNOME?
<juk_> !best | stealth_
<ubottu> stealth_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<c3l> stealth_: I like dwm. I run gnome too, but its not supported by gnome.
<kombucha_> How can I tell which TTY I am running X on, from inside my X session?
<gp5st1> i've used rat poison, but not in gnome stealth_
<antonio_> hi everybody! I've got a printing problem. A print job was aborted because of no more paper, and now i can't print anything else ù(every printing job goes into "suspended")
<azertyuio>  yes Pici
<susanowo> stealth_: from within gnome?
<stealth_> juk_, I am looking for reccomendations here..
<azertyuio> just only on lucid i got this problem
<azertyuio> before it was fine
<susanowo> I would suggest awesome.
<kombucha_> "printing problem" is redundant, innit?
<azertyuio> do you get what i mean ? Pici
<susanowo> But awesome is too much of a pain to maintain.
<stealth_> susanowo, looking for something thats fairly easy and nice
<juk_> stealth_: openbox
<Dr_Willis> antonio_:  use the lpq command or the cups web interface to remove the job perhaps. or
<susanowo> openbox is very nice.
<Dr_Willis> perhaps restart/resend the job
<susanowo> I use it on my laptop.
<c3l> juk_: thats not tiling..
<Pici> azertyuio: No. I don't understand.  You changed it to transparent, but you don't want that.  So change it back?
<stealth_> juk_, I will give it a go mate, anyhting will do at the moment
<antonio_> Dr_Willis, how can i go into "cups web interface"?
<susanowo> wmii
<stealth_> Anyway, brb, dinner
<Dr_Willis> antonio_:  cups homepage  docs. :) http://localhost:631
<antonio_> thanks! i'll try it
<azertyuio> i try to rexplain you
<azertyuio> http://img101.imageshack.us/f/capturepts.png/
<azertyuio> this is my gnome toolbar http://img101.imageshack.us/f/capturepts.png/ on the top
<keith_> hello everyone
<lint> can someone tell me why i can't install xchat from the repos?
<azertyuio> as you  can see the " blue " part is my wallpaper
<lint> im getting a 404 error
<vishwa> cat /home/vishy/.irssi/nicklistfifo
<keith_> anyone try useing ubuntu on 333 mhz mechine?
<Dr_Willis> lint:  server may be down, or updateing or somthing.
<mfkso520> 有人么
<ricardol> noone knows if dpkg-build has been dropped from lucid?
<ricardol> sorry, dpkg-buildpackage
<c3l> !cn | mfkso520
<ubottu> mfkso520: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  i installed it once on a 100mhz machine.. took a few hrs..
<azertyuio> after doing right click => proprieties => background => unie couleur to transparent
<llutz> !info dpkg-dev
<ubottu> dpkg-dev (source: dpkg): Debian package development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.15.5.6ubuntu4.3 (lucid), package size 636 kB, installed size 2068 kB
<mfkso520> ho ``` english .....
<llutz> ricardol: still there
<keith_> im try a laptop 333mhz  you think it take 3 hours?
<azertyuio> before when i was in 9.10 i never had this problem
<IdleOne> ricardol: dpkg -b
<gp5st1> anyone know if i can "fake" the kernel into thinking a usb port is a serial port?
<antonio_> Dr_Willis, i deleted all jobs, but if i try to print sompething the new printing job goes into "penting" mode
<IdleOne> ricardol: man dpkg
<acicula> keith_: heu or longer
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  proberly.  Ram may be a bigger limit
<acicula> keith_: its the memory thats the biggest issue
<Dr_Willis> antonio_:  make sure the printer is not paused.
<azertyuio> but now i got one part in black and the other one in blue
<azertyuio> what i have to do ?
<Pici> azertyuio: Whats the actual question? Are you asking why its blue? Or why the rest of the bar isn't transparent?
<llutz> !find dpkg-buildpackage
<keith_> yep i have 128 init
<pagLIVR> acicula: it looks like it's a bug they arent going to fix in 9.10... =(
<ubottu> File dpkg-buildpackage found in dpkg-dev, gitpkg, zsh, zsh-beta
<llutz> ricardol: see ubottu
<keith_> prob do the low mem
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  you may want to be using some micro-linux in that thing.
<azertyuio> i simply want the whole part in blue
<acicula> keith_: yeah anything beyond a basic install without graphics is going to be very very slow
<antonio_> Dr_Willis, yes it is paused :D so what can i do?
<keith_> what like pup
<acicula> pagLIVR: eh what bug again?
<pagLIVR> the mountall bug
<azertyuio> not black in one side and blue in middle and black in end like you see on this link http://img101.imageshack.us/f/capturepts.png/
<Dr_Willis> antonio_:  unpause it...
<azertyuio> what i have to do ?
<antonio_> ok i resumed the printer, now it works :D thanks
<acicula> oh, well is upgrading an option?
<keith_> puppy linux
<keith_> or dsl
<pagLIVR> acicula: gonna make a snapshot and try it
<Dr_Willis> antonio_:  it proberly said paused/offline somewhere in the gnome cups interface also
<azertyuio> do you get now ? Pici
<Pici> azertyuio: It looks like those panel applets don't provide any alpha transparency themselves.
<keith_> but dls dont fine the momitor
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  or tiny core linux..
<keith_> tiny
<Dr_Willis> 10mb disrto. :)
<azertyuio> in 9.10 everything was fine
<keith_> hmm didnt think of thatone
<azertyuio> i just only got this problem
<azertyuio> in lucid
<keith_> you know what the mim mem used on tiny?
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  its the micro disrto i use mainly these days instead of Puppy/Dsl/others
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  no idea.  It cant be any higher then ubuntu. :)
<keith_> good point
<Dr_Willis> keith_:  plus its not to hard to install.
<ne7work> hello all, how to make this command sudo shutdown -r 05:00 run at startup as root?
<keith_> that good
<eepica> Hi
<keith_> ihave uesed ubuntu for years now
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  /etc/rc.local is one way
<Pici> azertyuio: Likely some feature was introduced that disabled transparency for those applets.  It looks like someone here provided a fix: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-transparent-vertical-and-large.html
<i9t7io[> #ubuntu-ru
<keith_> ill look it up tiny core
<azertyuio> thanks a lot Pici let me check this :)
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  add the command to /etc/rc.local if you want it to run at every bootup.
<MooshiMuushi> Is anyone here good with /etc/network/interfaces?
<MooshiMuushi> I need someone to check my settings :)
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  i cant imagine why you want to do that.. but thats one way
<susanowo> MooshiMushi: what kind of interface are you using?
<susanowo> wired? wireless?
<keith_> hey dr willis thanks
<susanowo> if wireless, what card?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Both.
<AnxiousNut> ne7work, you can add it to startup applications under preferences, BUT you'll have to add the command shutdown in the sudoers file if you dont want it to ask for password
<ne7work> Dr_Willis what i need to write on /etc/rc.local ?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  the command you want to run.. befor the 'exit' statement...
<beagleburt> ikonia: TKU for suggestions but my DVD playing problems are NOT to do with formats NOR CSS. "Movie Player" - ('Totem'?) - is so completely buggy that it is unusable; 'Kaffiene' does not get past the 2x anti-pirating video segments + a copyright message - then the movie title dissappears from the taskbar & black screen; 'VLC' gets to same position & black screen (noticed it was "Buffer = 0" for a few seconds, then nothing.) I look
<Wavesonics|Work> i have a 2nd hard drive that gets mounted as /media/DATA, but I need it to auto-mount on boot, besides an fstab entry, how can i do this?
<beagleburt> ed at "/var/log/syslog" & it had:
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  and the reason for No fstab entry is?
<ne7work> Dr_Willis when I edit this file /etc/rc.local I need to reboot the system to work the sudo shutdown -r 05:00 or what?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, So...can you check out my settings?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  add a mount command in rc.local.. but thats worse idea then a fstab entry
<susanowo> Sure
<beagleburt> hmmm? can't seem to paste in log excerpt?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  rc.local gets ran at boot time.. so yes...
<juk_> Why xorg ignores setting, I set them to 75 but screen flickering, then I have to set it in NVIDIA X Server Settings, after each X restart
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Thanks.
<ikonia> beagleburt: that process works fine for pretty much every ubuntu user out there, so you have 3 choices, 1.) your DVD is broke 2.) your PC hardware has an issue 3.) your ubuntu install (applications) have a problem
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, *shrug* it cleared has some info some where alerady since I can just click on it and it mounts right? I just want what ever system is doing that to do it on boot
<Wavesonics|Work> *clearly
<IdleOne> !paste | beagleburt
<ubottu> beagleburt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  its mounting on access.. thats not the same as mounting on boot... want it to mount on boot.. You use fstab.
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Sent it to you already.
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, ah ok, thanks
<susanowo> k
<susanowo> I see it
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  fstab = it will be mounted befor you even login, and even if you dont login.
<susanowo> are you having issues?
<juk_> Why xorg ignores setting, I set them to 75 but after X restart screen flickering at 65, then I have to set it in NVIDIA X Server Settings
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, got ya
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Yes.
<ne7work> Dr_Willis Can I write in /etc/rc.local just shutdown -r 05:00 without sudo before the command?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  no sudo is needed
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  its ran by the SYSTEM anyway, not a user.
<susanowo> hmm
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, I use a program called PMS (PS3 Media Server) to stream videos to the PS3, but for some reason, it can't locate the PS3.
<Nemorense> I have a problem with my menu. It just dissapears. Any ideas?
<beagleburt> ikonia: t.a. hmmm? sounds problematical! will hack away at it!
<ne7work> Dr_Willis okay I need to try that now :) I reboot my virtual machine now I host my weblog on this Virtual Machine :)
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, how can I see what dev it actually is?
<andrea_> \server #oltreirc
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, When I ping the PS3's IP address. I get response.
<beagleburt> IdleOne: TKU
<lint> is it possible to turn .rpm files into .deb files?
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:   use the UUID is the best way not the /dev/sdXXX entry
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ikonia> lint: stongly advisable that you don't try
<Pici> !alien | lint
<ubottu> lint: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<susanowo> Hmm
<Dr_Willis> lint:  its possible.. its also possible it can break the system
<andrea_> \server irc.oltreirc.net
<andrea_> \server #irc.oltreirc.net
<ne7work> Dr_Willis really thanks man :)
<ikonia> lint: rpms are made for different distro with different dependencies
<lint> ah. ok. nm then.
<ikonia> andrea_: please stop
<Pici> andrea_: /server not \server
<susanowo> have you reconfigured the PS3?
<juk_> Why xorg ignores setting, I set them to 75 but after X restart screen flickering at 65, then I have to set it in NVIDIA X Server Settings, bug reported #654408
<IdleOne> lint: you can change your source servers in Software Sources if you are having problems with the current mirror
<Dr_Willis> juk_:  you did run nvidia-settings as root, and saved the xorg.conf ?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Yes. PS3's IP Address: 223.0.0.2 Default Router: 223.0.0.1
<ikonia> juk_: xorg doesn't ignore settings, make sure your settings are in a valid /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> juk_:  also a USER can have their own nvidia-settings 'configs' that can override some of the default/xorg.conf settings
<sayle0102> howto install driver card Nvidia gf2 MX400
<Dr_Willis> sayle0102:  see if its mentined in the 'hardware drivers' tool. or run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' and see if they are mentiuoned.
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, not quite sure what to put for the mount options, so far I have: UUID=180A2DCD0A2DA8A8	     /media/DATA     ntfs
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Wavesonics|Work
<ubottu> Wavesonics|Work: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<susanowo> I think it may be with the PS3, rather than your computer.
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  since you Now tell me its ntfs.. :) try installing/runnign the ntfs-config tool
<Wavesonics|Work> Dr_Willis, hehe ok
<susanowo> I've had dozens of network issues with the PS3, spanning from it not registering on media servers to it shutting my entire wireless network down when connecting.
<Dr_Willis> Wavesonics|Work:  i always set up my ntfs on install :)
<dPix> hi
<pagLIVR> my ps3 collects dust very well =(
<pagLIVR> as an aside, did they ever release proper graphics drivers for linux on ps3?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, How did you fix the problem with the media server not registering?
<juk> Dr_Willis: sure, i did 75, after restart back to 60 and flickering
<Fanshawe> I can't get alarms in Evolution working. Is this some sort of bug?
<juk> Dr_Willis: and i dont see xorg.conf under home
<susanowo> I ended up looking for a new media server program
<MooshiMuushi> pagLIVR, Nope. Sony down-graded the PS3. Throwing out the "Other OS".
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Oh?
<Noldorin> could anyone recommend a good reST editor for ubuntu?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Did you find one as good as PS3 Media Server for Ubuntu?
<pagLIVR> yeah, was aware, but I guess it v=never got acceleration then... thats very very sony though
<susanowo> MooshiMuushi, have you tried running a media server for the PS3 for windows through wine?
<Nikkk> Hello, can anyone plz help with the this. I forgot root password that I've created during the installation. How do i retrieve it ??
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, reST?
<susanowo> Nikkk: for what reason do you need your root pass?
<Noldorin> MooshiMuushi, reStructuredText
<Pici> Nikkk: You didn't set one during the install.
<Pici> !sudo | Nikkk
<ubottu> Nikkk: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sda1986> hi all, can i tell to my ubuntu, "when you lock the screen, turn off the monitor"? thanks!
<susanowo> sda1986: on a laptop or a desktop
<sda1986> both
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, Yes.
<susanowo> yes, you can.
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, Give me a second.
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Giv eme a seond.
<susanowo> k
<Noldorin> MooshiMuushi, sure.
<susanowo> I'm trying to setup my server anyways
<sda1986> susanowo: how?
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, sudo apt-get install geany
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, That's the one you're looking for! (I think)
<juk> Dr_Willis: What I'd do, how can I help developers?
<susanowo> sda1986: xset dpms force off
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Yes. PS3 Media Server. There's also a Ubuntu Version.
<susanowo> hm
<ugliefrog> anyonehere using xchat know how the add on...sends desktop notifications to notification daemon works or can be configured
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, I found that PS3 Media Server was the best video streaming program there is :D
<susanowo> MooshiMuushi, are the ports you are trying to use open on your router?
<MooshiMuushi> ugliefrog, I'm using it right now, but I have no idea what you just said :D
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Ooh. Now that I haven't checked.
<Noldorin> MooshiMuushi, thanks, i'll give it a go :)
<susanowo> sda1986: are you intending to write a script to do that?
<MooshiMuushi> Noldorin, Hope it was what you were looking for.
<ugliefrog> MooshiMuushi, lol :) im trying to figure it out
<sda1986> susanowo: yes sir
<susanowo> sda1986: let me write one up real quick
<Broman> ps3 media server rocks I only have probs whith some mkv files
<nishttal2> how do I un-encrypt my home folder
<susanowo> what is encrypted with?
<qwam> How do I change the driver that wlan0 uses?
<MooshiMuushi> Broman, YES! IT IS AWESOME! But I have a problem with it.
<acicula> !ecryptfs
<nishttal2> during Ubuntu installation.. i chose the encrypted home directory option
<acicula> nishttal2: you need your login password and the passphrase
<juk> qwam: rmmod?
<Noldorin> MooshiMuushi, thanks. it should do the job as a reST editor. not sure it has a preview window thogh
<seedking> so i was installed reason propellerhead wich are a music program, but had problems copying the soundbanks i used crossover how do i make the sound banks write able ? i tryed change permission on the dvd but said i wasent allowed to change permission
<nishttal2> acicula, where?
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. I seem to be having some issues connecting to websites... intermitanly, of course! ;) Take www.faunos.com. It will just sit there and say "waiting for www.faunos.com". I'll wait, kill it, try again, and then it works. any ideas?
<susanowo> sda1986: do you want a script so that whenever you lock it, it turns off the screen? or do you want a script that both locks and turns off the screen at the same time?
<acicula> nishttal2: to decrypt your home, your password is your login pasword, and the passphrase you should have saved somewhere
<agentgasmask> I'm using elinks by the way.
<qwam> juk: That will remove the module, but how do I then tell wlan0 to use the (loaded) module I want it to?
<seedking> hmm sorry didnt know what happend there
<acicula> nishttal2: what did you change that you cant access your encrytped home directory anymore?
<nishttal2> acicula, i am logged in and can access my files..
<acicula> nishttal2: yeah i understand
<nishttal2> question is I want to disable encryption
<nishttal2> as some programs are not working
<seedking> how can i change permissions on a dvd ?
<seedking> if files need it
<sda1986> susanowo: hehe, i dunno! At the end for me the result is the same, i think it's easyer turn it off and lock than if lock turn it off
<acicula> nishttal2: ok so your encryption is working but you want to stop using the encryption?
<juk> qwam: insmod
<nishttal2> acicula, yes
<qwam> Juk: Will that make sure that the module goes to the interface?
<qwam> (the module is already there in lsmod)
<acicula> nishttal2: well you will have to copy all the files to a place outside your home directory, disable encryption and remove the encrypted files and then copy your files back
<Guest81533> well... i got everything setup on my machine and samba and all was running great... modified fstab to automount the two drives i needed mounted... then reboot and i get /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /fileserver (mount point) busy.. according to mtab /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /
<Guest81533> what might be the problem?
<susanowo> sda1986: http://dpaste.com/252991/
<susanowo> try that.
<nishttal2> acicula, so how do I disable
<juk> qwam: im not sure
<susanowo> you know how to use a script, right?
<susanowo> lol
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, It's on LAN. Opening it up is not the problem.
<acicula> nishttal2: nishttal2 im checkking into that
<susanowo> Hmm.
<spectre> Can someone call themselves a computer geek if they only use windows or macos?
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, Is there a code to allow a port?
<Guest81533> well... i got everything setup on my machine and samba and all was running great... modified fstab to automount the two drives i needed mounted... then reboot and i get /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /fileserver (mount point) busy.. according to mtab /dev/sdb1 is mounted on / ... what might be the problem?
<sda1986> susanowo: great; two question 1. Why clear? 2. If i wanted to say if that event happen do that how i had to do?
<susanowo> 1. Clear out of habit for having a clean terminal lol.
<snowrichard> udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured, then goes to a shell initramfs prompt gave up waiting for root device
<rooks> i have cups in school, that handles many printers, is there a way to auto connect to that cups server from my cups on my laptop, so all printers will be autodetected?
<Plimmer> I have one disk I dont care about the content of. My problem is that it wont ever stop running fsck on it. I will let it run it's course, reboot the machine and then it will start all over again. Like I said, I dont care at all about the data on it. I just want to be able to use the storage again.
<snowrichard> /dev/sda1 which is the root filesystem does not exist
<susanowo> Does it lock when you close the laptop?
<acicula> nishttal2: it seems removing the .Private and .ecryptfs directory from your home directory may do the trick. WARNING. .Private contains your data, so back it up to another place before hand. also the ecryptfs system uses the /home/<youruser> mount point so you have to be logged out for it to be unmounted
<susanowo> MooshiMuushi: I will install pms and check it out
<Bipul> Any one used gyachi ?
<acicula> nishttal2: again .Private and .ecryptfs under your real home directory, not the one you see when you are logged in
<acicula> nishttal2: http://virtually-a-machine.blogspot.com/2010/08/howto-disable-ecryptfs.html this also explains how you can disable it and keep an encrypted directory
<acicula> nishttal2: mind you it seems odd that programs are affected by the encryption, unless they lock up due to heavy io like a database?
<Bipul> Have any one used gyachi
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> :P
<MooshiMuushi> susanowo, You don't need to :D Do you even need it?
<susanowo> I could probably use it
<susanowo> I have my ps3 right across from me right now
<IdleOne> AbhiJit: be helpful
<AbhiJit> IdleOne, sure! :)
<soji> Hi guy's I'm looking for help using wine
<susanowo> soji: have you tried the wine irc?
<IdleOne> soji: #winehq is the channel for wine
<Plimmer> So.. Stop fsck from locking down my disk, anyone? :)
<soji> very new to ubuntu
<soji> what's wine irc?
<susanowo> Plimmer: is there something wrong with your FS?
<IdleOne> soji: the wine irc channel
<soji> wine hq
<soji> thanks
<AbhiJit> soji, type /j #winehq
<Plimmer> susanowo, I doubt it.. I reformatted it
<susanowo> And fsck is refusing to let you boot?
<Plimmer> It's not my boot disk
<susanowo> Ah.
<susanowo> Have you tried to manually mount it?
<Plimmer> 1,5tb of storage
<Plimmer> Yeah
<Plimmer> It wont let me do it
<susanowo> Have you tried doing it as root?
<Plimmer> I've sudo'ed it
<susanowo> Hm.
<Plimmer> It's on ubuntu server bt
<Plimmer> w
<Plimmer> So only cli
<susanowo> What does fsck say?
<Plimmer> When I pgreb it it gives me two numbers
<Plimmer> 225 257
<Plimmer> no..
<Plimmer> 445 457
<MrRoboto> would a pentium 700 mhz be enough to build a nas backup server?
<Plimmer> MrRoboto, yes, but not very energy efficient
<sda1986> susanowo: it doens't work if i put it on keyword shortcut! :(
<c3l> what is the document viewer called, how do I launch it from cli?
<juk> c3l: evince
<c3l> juk: ty
<MrRoboto> would there by any way for my other pc to switch it on when it wants to do the backup?
<juk> c3l: openoffice.org
<Bipul> how long shoud i wait for my question  :(
<susanowo> sda1986: what did you do?
<c3l> juk: just the viewer, pdf and stuff
<juk> !patience | Bipul:
<ubottu> Bipul:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<susanowo> did you put it in /usr/bin?
<ph0n7r1c> i have a toshiba laptop and the battery status dones show
<ph0n7r1c> i have a toshiba laptop and the battery status doesnt show
<amanita_> Anyoune using Energy XT music software for linux here?
<sda1986> susanowo: i make a file lock-off.sh, with the script, then i opened keyboard shortcut on control panel, and i add a new shortcut
<ph0n7r1c> any help on it
<susanowo> ah
<TuGa> hi
<io> !ask | amanita_
<ubottu> amanita_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sda1986> susanowo: it works if it start from console
<acicula> MrRoboto: Wake on lan
<MooshiMuushi> Gtg, Laters.
<amanita_> Anyoune using Energy XT music software for linux here and have choppy/crackling sound?
<TuGa> i have ubuntu 10.10 x64 desktop on and can not start x11vnc server from a remote ssh shell, what can i do to solve this?
<acicula> TuGa: best asked in #ubuntu+1
<mdmkolbe> For some reason whenever I login the screen resolution changes from the native resolution of the screen to a low resolution.  This just started.  How do I fix it?
<sda1986> susanowo: solved "gnome-terminal -x ~/script/lock-off.sh"
<juk> mdmkolbe: 10.10?
<mdmkolbe> juk: how do I check?
<juk> mdmkolbe: no i mean you under 10.10
<pontifex> wheee thanks jussi
<susanowo> sda1986: good
<sda1986> susanowo: it isn't a pretty solution but it works right now, do you think there is a better solution?
<susanowo> sda1986: I'm sure there's a better way to automate it
<susanowo> maybe with python or c
<window> .gu
<mdmkolbe> juk: I think I'm on 10.04 (installed a while ago), but I've updated regularly
<sda1986> susanowo: true python, i'll take a look soon, there is no reason to keep a monitor on while it has a black screen, save energy isn't something stupid
<mdmkolbe> juk: by updated I mean with the update applet, I haven't explicitly upgraded to 10.10
<TuGa> acicula, any reason in particular?
<juk> mdmkolbe: got it, coz I have issue after upgrade with nvidia
<mdmkolbe> this all started after I turned my resolution down for displaying on a projector (I'm using the nvidea display applet)
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/505833/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/505845/  . I have problem with my fan. even when the temperature is low and I am doing nothing after upstart it is full speed
<MooshiMuushi> Broman, Screw it. Back :)
<mdmkolbe> juk: you've given me an idea.  biab
<acicula> TuGa: #ubuntu+1 is for support on the unreleased beta versions of ubuntu, and explicitly not supported in #ubuntu
<juk> mdmkolbe: really?
<mdmkolbe> juk: I've fixed it.  (You gave me the idea.)  Instead of changing the resolution in the NVidea applet, I changed it in the generic applet.  Maybe it will work for you?
<juk> mdmkolbe: what applets are you refering to?
<Robert__> histo: Sorry, I lost my transcript of our earlier exchange re: changing the location of user "lisa" home folder to be /media/Storage. How do I do this now that i am logged in as a separate user account ("robert")? Because when I do sudo usermod -d -m /media/Storage lisa, that doesn't seem to work, to my knowledge
<mdmkolbe> juk: (By generic applet I mean when you click System->Preferences->Monitors a window comes up asking if I want to use the vendor (Nvidea) applet or the generic applet.  I've been trying to set resolution in the nvidea applet which didn't work.  But setting it in the generic applet fixed it.)
<acicula> mdmkolbe: may be coupled to the driver that is loaded, since you use nvidia you can use either the open source or nvidia's own proprietary driver
<popcalent> hello
<ahmet> hello
<ahmet> türk var mı?
<Bill_> Is there anyone out here who is helpful to a noob?  Lol
<ahmet> veya kürd
<Bipul> i said any one here who have used gyachi ?
<Kurdistan> ahmet I am kurd
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Bill_
<ubottu> Bill_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<djomgg> kurd :)
<wam> Hi, can I somehow apply changes in /etc/security/limits.conf without rebooting the machine?
<acicula> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<IdleOne> Bipul: ask your next question. you know, the one you really want answered
<djomgg> im somalilander  :)
<djomgg> 10 10 10
<Bipul> i really wants to know why my voice on gyachi is not working
<acicula> i think that was tr anyway, free free to correct that
<theshadow> Anyone have a solution for Empathy not remembering that I denied a subscription request? Also reported here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513818
<acicula> Bipul: microphone not working properly?
<popcalent> does somebody know if it's possible to clone a 32GB HD into a 16GB pendrive with DD? I'm only using about 5GB in the 32GB HD. I would like to have a bootable pendrive with exactly the same I have in my HD. But I need to know if it's possible to clone 32GB>16GB before buying the pendrive. Thanks!
<Bipul> i am using gyachi which i have have downloded from synpatic manager but in chat room pop up of voice option is not working
<susanowo> popcalent: you could image the 32GB HD
<Bill_> ok that is not the issue, I am familiar with some issues what I am having trouble with is trying to install Ubuntu Server I386 version 10.04 onto an older Dell PE6450 Server. I keep getting CD rom issues, cant read files, Checksum Error's, I've verified the media, I verified the Bios, and swapped out the Drive to ensure it wanst bad.. ANYONE WHO HAS BEEN ABLE TO SUCESSFULLY INSTALL ON A DELL PE6450????
<acicula> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<popcalent> susanowo: but can I do this into a 16GB pendrive?
<gbgbgbg_> Hey all, how do I send a popup notification from bash? Like on that will turn into a balloon on the panel?
<acicula> Bill_: media check as in boot-> check disc or?
<Bipul> acicula,  no  my head phone and mic is ok problem with ubuntu
<jcmuller> @gbgbgbg_ man notify-send
<erUSUL> popcalent: if you do not mind compressing the image produced by dd ...
<acicula> Bipul: i mean have you tested that your micrphone works with other programs, and then make sure gyachi is using the right sound input under its settings?
<corpsegrindr> Hi, im having a problem with local file transfers. Every time i connect to my media server, after a few seconds i lose my connection to the internet. I have checked all of my logs and I do not see any error outputs as to why i am losing the connection. Any ideas?
<popcalent> erUSUL: what I want is to be able to boot from the pendrive and have exactly the same I have in my HD (only 16GB instead of 32GB)
<susanowo> farewell all
<Bill_> Yes during the install it stated the media was corrupt, I run a check and it reports a bad checksum 5 error, I reburn the media and same thing I choose diferent version of server install 10.10 and 10.04 and both fail to install with same error...
<krat0s> Hello anyone know a decent wifi card for a desktop that will like work out of the box?
<mast`> Does anyone know the scrobbling address for last.fm that I need for the Rhythmbox plugin? I changed the default to try Libre.fm but now I want to go back to Last.fm and can't find their scrobbling address anywhere :/
<erUSUL> popcalent: use another tool ( clonezilla fsarchiver partimage? ) or shrink the original partition with gparted and then dd it
<acicula> popcalent: i doubt ext4 can recover from missing half its filesystem, but its worth a shot i suppose, though its not a given there is no real data in the last 16GB
<juk> what was your name on m, you just suggested me to you monitors instead of nvidia tool, thanks you, Im going to drop bug report
<Bill_> it goes through 99% install then reads the Pools files and then bounces me stating it cant read from the media..
<acicula> so yeah, shrink it and clone it like erUSUL sugggest or just reisntall and copy over relevant data?
<horseatingweeds> I'm having trouble understanding what 'mount' means. I know it means you're -adding a file system to the operating systems file hierarchy. But if you unmount something, how can you do things like run fsck on it? Does Linux no to look at the fstab file or something?
<acicula> Bill_: consistent failure at the same point or at different points
<Bipul> yes i have tested
<jcmuller> horseatingweeds: You fsck devices, not mount points.
<Bill_> same point.
<erUSUL> horseatingweeds: fsck and other tools take the raw block device and operate on that. not at filesystem level
<emme> ciao
<popcalent> alright, thank you erUSUL and acicula
<acicula> well consistency is good, not the memory then, faulty drive kinda seems unlikely too
<erUSUL> horseatingweeds: that's why you do « fsck /dev/sda2 » and not « sudo fsck /mount/point/ »
<acicula> Bill_: doing a graphical install or text based alternative install, can you get a minimal install to work? on a high order terminal alt-f5<->f9 somehwere there is an error console, anything usefull there?
<Bill_> yea I said the same thing,, I'm a hardware guy and have plenty of stuff laying around and tried 2 different drives, cd and DVD drives and both provide the same response.
<erUSUL> popcalent: you can just copy the files over to a fressh filesystem too like acicula says... you will have to set up grub anyway
<trism> mast`: looking at the config, seems to be http://post.audioscrobbler.com/ ...maybe?
<acicula> i dont really get why people dd anyawy, fresh install and copying data is just as fast and doesnt need fixing up filesystems and boot systems
<Bill_> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 10.04 and when it boots it reads the cd and loads the default command line structure,
<acicula> hmm that is a pretty minimal install by default
<krat0s> anyone know a decent wifi card for a desktop that will like work out of the box?
<kwakwa> hi
<acicula> where in the install process does it hang, at the last bit of installing the packages?
<donpdonp> krat0s: wifi usb dongles work out of the box
<marko> what do i do, if I wanna have sound over HDMi cable on TV ?
<erUSUL> !hcl | krat0s
<ubottu> krat0s: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Bill_> as it is detecting the hardware. its 99% complete then bombs out.
<krat0s> been looking lol
<kwakwa> hehyn`t
<acicula> ow, ok, thats usefull
<acicula> does it hang or just stop, like can you switch terminals and stuff
<erUSUL> krat0s: i have one based on ralink 2500 chip; works well. a cheap conceptronic
<horseatingweeds> jcmuller, erUSUL: thanks. I guess I'm confused about what the filesystem is then. I'm thinking /dev/sda2 is part of it.
<kwakwa> help
<marko> j #ubuntu-si
<acicula> it should crap out what its doing on the other terminals, one for what its doing and one for whats going wrong
<kwakwa> im help
<Bill_> no it wont proceed it will allow me to ro back to the install menu and shell out, I just dont know enought Linux commands to make it useful..
<kwakwa> im help
<acicula> can you let it scan again and see what the other terminals have to say?
<acicula> kwakwa: just ask
<kwakwa> asl??!!!
<erUSUL> horseatingweeds: the block device contains the filesystem
<acicula> kwakwa: not that kind of channel
<Bill_> I dont see any othere terminal sessions open.. its the initial install
<AbhiJit> !ask | kwakwa
<krat0s> http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?cPath=27_364&sid=ds72tbiape9b523t84taddd8h6 what i have to play with
<ubottu> kwakwa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kwakwa> you kind
<Gnea> !pl | kwakwa
<ubottu> kwakwa: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<acicula> just hit alt and the various F keys,  the terminal should change i think
<bobo123> whern I want to share a printer to the (windows)computers in my local network, how do I do that/where do I set what my printer is called? I want to share it with samba an the other computers should reach it at \\BIGCOMPUTER\HP
<kwakwa> im read english
<Bill_> Im not sure about that as there is no OS loaded other then the memroy resident install files.
<Gnea> kwakwa: there's a difference between reading english and typing english
<Bill_> I will have to try this in a bit as I'm not near that box right now.
<folivora> :p
<i9t7io[> #ubuntu-ru
<acicula> Bill_: well under f2 there should be a sh shell and busybox, and higher order should have the textual outputs of what its doing, its the only way to figure out what it is hanging on
<AbhiJit> Gnea, :D
<Bill_> ok so I hit f2 and It will give me a terminal screen showing the current actions
<acicula> try the higher ones
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I figured it'd just be easier just to save the frustration
<AbhiJit> Gnea, good work! :D
<acicula> im not really sure which one it is but you can just switch oround till you see text
<Gnea> or just avoid it altogether
<Bill_> has anyone sucessfully installed it on this box? Dell Power edge 6450?
<AbhiJit> yah
<sayle0102> howto add repository ubuntu for debian
<erUSUL> Bill_: maybe someone in #ubuntu-server use one of those
<Gnea> sayle0102: you don't
<erUSUL> sayle0102: do not mix ubuntu and debian repositories
<Bill_> its a decent box for an older one should make for a good server..
<Bill_> Erusul , thanks I will try that cannel
<Bill_> ah damn whats the command to join a new channel? its been so long since I did IMRC.
<AbhiJit> Bill_, /j #test
<yareckon_> can anyone help me figure out why gedit tries to open anything from my recent documents list that is on a samba share?
<erUSUL> Bill_: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/servers/f/1466/t/18009425.aspx <<< replaced cdrom unit
<yareckon_> do I need to install some type of mime recognizer?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<yareckon_> hi there
<Bill_> Actually I read that but I have already replaced this drive twice...
<acicula> yareckon_: it remembers what files were open when you close it and reopens them, is that what you mean?
<yareckon_> acicula, no, gedit or gnome thinks that all the files in my recent docs list should be opened be gedit
<window_> u
<Bill_> BRB  ?away
<yareckon_> even when they are pdfs or opendocument stuff
<acicula> oh like so, yeah thats a mimetype issue
<yareckon_> could it be that my samba server is not sending the right data, or that my gnome is misconfigured?
<acicula> probably the latter
<Dmole> having trouble with this: https://launchpad.net/~pitti/+archive/postgresql   (apt-key adv --keyserver ppa.launchpad.net --recv-keys FB322597BBC86D52FEE950E299B656EA8683D8A2) is my request ok?:
<acicula> its extension based so
<boolean> afternoon, does any1 know what type of issues one would expect by reducing the inode size down to 128 bytes ( to be usesd by IFS for windows ) ?
<sYSTEM32> ciao
<Dmole> you would be able to store fewer files
<juk> how do I close bug report created by me?
<erUSUL> juk: change status to closed?
<Bill_> I'm back sorry
<juk> erUSUL: I don't see closed, did Fix Committed is it ok?
<Dmole> if you can't figure it out just comment asking soemone to close it
<erUSUL> juk: did you commited a fix? maybe invalid is more apropiate? how was the issue solved?
<h3oj> good morning
<sYSTEM32> w ubuntuu
<Dmole> good afternoon
<horseatingweeds> erUSUL: So a block device, like a hard drive or disc drive, contains a file system, but can also be mounted on a file system.
<h3oj> there any antivirus for linux? to scan windows partitions?
<Gnea> h3oj: clamav
<boolean> Dmole: so the diff would be 128^8 # of files as opposed to 256^8, i take it?
<h3oj> Gnea, is the best?
<Dmole> horseatingweeds: yes you can almost mount anythingg to anything
<Gnea> !best | h3oj
<ubottu> h3oj: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<juk> erUSUL: well, I used gnome-display-properties instead of nvidia-tool, and it did the fix, and also I create directory /etc/gnome-settings-deamon/xrandr/ coz it fails to create it even under sudo
<queso> When I am in aptitude, it says there are 153 "packages to remove because they are no longer used" and 110 "packages to delete due to unsatisfied dependancies". But this is inaccurate; as far as I can tell, these are packages I use all the time and work just fine.  When I use apt-get for updates/upgrades, I get no notifications of these packages.  But right now I can't use aptitude for updates/upgrades because it wants to remove gob
<Dmole> boolean: I can only guess
<Lantizia> Lo, can anyone name a text editor (not terminal based) that has tabs and has good crash recovery?
<h3oj> Gnea, ubottu, hmm
<boolean> Dmole: heh ... that is the same conclusion I cam too .. thanks
<horseatingweeds> The whole 'mount' concept is still escaping me - I think.
<Dmole> h3oj: yes, also search for rootkits
<Gnea> h3oj: it's what's available, it's what works, YMMV, so there you have it
<juk> erUSUL: you might take a look 654408
<st__> how to convert WEP key from Windows "XXXXXXXX" to Ubuntu format? i've tried the same string but it seems to be wrong length as 'Connect' button doesn't unlock
<jkrejci> running 10.04 vanilla ubuntu 64-bit desktop... when i start a new konsole (yes, konsole) it does not become the active window by default and is frustrating to not be able to type in the window immediately. this has been a hard one to google as well
<horseatingweeds> Is the /dev folder part of the file system?
<h3oj> Gnea, Dmole ubottu thanks
<ishan> how can we open root files in ggui
<ishan> gui
<LazyP|Away> In light of the recent gwibber issues with adding Facebook accounts, does anyone have an alternative suggestion for me instead of blindly installing apps and doing trial and error testing?
<st__> horseatingweeds, yes, but the files there are dummy
<h3oj> Gnea, Dmole ubottu really thanks
<juk> ishan: what you mean by root files, owned by root?
<aeon-ltd> ishan: gksudo (filemanager) (in terminal)
<Dmole> queso: you could try backing up your list of current packages then do the upgrade and revert if stuff breaks, but it might just be that the tool is provided by more then one package
<ishan> aeon-ltd, thanks
<beagleburt> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505875/ re syslog readings for VLC player & Kaffeine/Totem ??? player
<aeon-ltd> ishan: it should inherit root rights from the sudo
<ishan> aeon-ltd, can you explain what do you mean by filemanager
<aeon-ltd> ishan: like nautilus or thunar
<pagLIVR> acicula: looks like it made it through the upgrade with everything intact!
<lestat> hi all
<ishan> aeon-ltd, thanks
<ishan> that really helps
<lestat> any idea how to get firefox scrollbar to be darker ? i cannot see the scroll bar because it's nearly the same color as the background
<juk> lestat: you can tune colors in themes
<lestat> juk: could you help to find where is it ? i've been there but couldn't find anything about scrollbar
<lestat> i've been in "Appearance Preferences" and then clicked on my theme and pressed "curstomize..."
<wispurs> hey, i messed up my flash, im guessing i did it bu trying to install something else, but i installed so many things yesterday i have no idea what it could have been, is there a way for me to see what was recently installed, so i can start trying to undo what ive done?
<glaucous> Do anyone know of a good program on Ubuntu to record OpenGL/Games?
<Dmole> lestat: I think you would have to edit the code for a theme
<wispurs> lestat:  you can download gnome color choser....
<juk> lestat: customize > controls tab
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand everyone! It is 7;07am local &  I have been up all night battling with DVD playback : OS: Ubuntu 10:04 Lucid Lynx; LG Multi DVD (Burn/Play); have tried Movie Player; VLC: & Kaffiene; DISK PLAYS OK IN DEDICATED TV/VIDEO PLAYR NOTFORMAT NOR CSS PROBLEM! (BTW i am slightly disabled, so reply's may be slow...)
<Dmole> glaucous: maybe this: http://www.wikihow.com/Screen-Capture-to-File-Using-VLC
<lestat> juk: can't find anything related to scrollbar here
<juk> lestat: check art.gnome.org for packages
<lestat> Dmole: fine for me, but where can i edit the current theme ?
<juk> lestat: you wont you can change whole controls at once
<beagleburt> MORE INFO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505875/
<glaucous> Dmole, I had no idea VLC featured that. Will take a look!
<lestat> juk: erf that's not what i want then, anyway ty
<Lantizia> Does anyone know a text editor (not terminal based) that has tabs and has good crash recovery?
<Dmole> beagleburt: VLC and mplayer are your best bets, you might need to remove protection, try handbreak
<beagleburt> Dmole: NOT CSS
<dajhorn> st__: If you want to reverse a WEP/WPA key, then look at the documentation for wpa_passphrase.  It will probably take less time to get the original plain password.
<oCean> !afk > lazyPower
<ubottu> lazyPower, please see my private message
<juk> lestat: actually you can but i guess you wont mess with xml files
<lestat> juk: sure i will :)
<queso> Dmole: I don't know how to back up my list of packages or how to restore them if it breaks
<Dmole> lestat: dono I would install a new theme then search (sudo find / -name themename) for the name or file date and go from there~
<Dmole> Lantizia: gedit?
<wispurs> please help me
<Dmole> Lantizia: the editors tend to save ~filename every few seconds for backups
<beagleburt> wispurs: what do you mean by: "...messed up my flash" ?
<wispurs> i mean when i go to a site that plays flash
<wispurs> nothing happens
<wispurs> i used to be able to go to hulu, ubuntu
<wispurs> etc
<uLinux> ei
<wispurs> maybe its shockwayve
<martez89> hey, does anyone know how to control fan speed when the /proc/acpi/fan folder is empty?
<wispurs> i donno
<FloodBot2> wispurs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wispurs> lol
<LuisV> Does anyone have any idea why "segmentation  fault" happen in epiphany?, and , is possible to fix that?
<lestat> ok, gnome-color-chooser mess up all my theme when i change the color -__
<lestat> -
<tux-root--> does anyone tried to install BT4? is it safe? i got 10.04 here....just askin cause i aint sure if it's safe or not...been reading articles but seems a failure...just askin if someone tried without failing thanx
<lestat> guess i'll go hacking the xml files
<lestat> tux-root--: you can still boot it from a livecd and see for yourself
<acicula> lestat: typically a programming error or a hardware failure, or very funky compiler flags. If it happens at the same time its best to just bug report it to whoever packages ephiphany
<tux-root--> lestat: sorry but i aint got no cd at all mate
<acicula> lestat: i mean if it happens at the same point in the program everytime
<beagleburt> wispurs: there is a flash-client-testing site somewhere - try googling . Otherwise "locate" your flash client, uninstall it & reinstall.
<wispurs> i did uninstall and reinstall, even purged
<wispurs> restarted computer
<wispurs> still nothing
<uLinux> I boot up and clock-applet is loaded but it doesn't appear in Panel. what can be the cause of this?
<lestat> tux-root--: or boot an ISO inside a vm then
<tux-root-->  nah...vm is complicated  :( thanx anyways
<lestat> acicula: i'm not sure what you are speaking about :o
<oCean> tux-root--: bt4?
<tux-root--> oCean: yup....
<IdleOne> wispurs: do you have flashplugin-installer installed?    apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<oCean> tux-root--: as in backtrack?
<tux-root--> oCean: yup again!
<oCean> tux-root--: ah, that is not supported here
<martez89> does anyone know how to control fan speed when the /proc/acpi/fan folder is empty?
<aL3x> ****
<acicula> lestat: why is not important, but if you can make it segfault in a predictable or repeatable way its usefull to report it so the maintainer can do something about it
<wispurs> yes, its installed
<lestat> acicula: why do you speak to me about segfault and stuff ?
<Dmole> LuisV: not fixable :( unless you are a coder
<wispurs>  Installed: 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1
<wispurs>   Candidate: 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1
<wispurs>   Version table:
<wispurs>  *** 10.1.85.3ubuntu0.10.04.1 0
<FloodBot2> wispurs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wispurs>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-updates/multiverse Packages
<wispurs>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/multiverse Packages
<tux-root--> oCean: i know was just askin someone might able to config his/her stuff regarding BT4...i wasnt intended to mess up the topic here...just hoping someone...sorry
<acicula> didnt you ask about ephipany segfaulting?
<ariakus> where can I get working sis3 mirage videodriver? why isn't it in already?
<wispurs> ugh, sorry
<erUSUL> juk: sorry; have to be away a while; you may want to ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<lestat> acicula: absolutely not :)
<acicula> oh nvm that was luisV
<lestat> acicula: i hate this crap software :P
<acicula> oh well
<juk> erUSUL: No I think it's settled no one will care about that report I guess, forget it
<erUSUL> juk: ok; fair enough.
<oCean> tux-root--: there is #backtrack-linux channel...
<soji> how would I restart the x server?
<beagleburt> wispurs: tried re-adding applet to panel?
<wispurs> beagleburt:  sorry, i have no idea wht that means, ive been on linux less than a week
<Dmole> soji: /etc/init.d/X11 restart   maybe
<erUSUL> soji: « sudo restart gdm » ?
<beagleburt> wispurs: What Operating System are you using?
<cccctr> d
<cccctr> hi
<wispurs> ubuntu 10.4
<cccctr> what command I should input for installing OpenGL ?
<erUSUL> cccctr: libs for development?
<cccctr> erUSUL are you sure?
<Dmole> cccctr: is a video card driver thing (look in the menu for restricted drivers)
<fumanchu182> With apt-cache or apt-get is there a way to list package descriptions such as if I was in synaptics or in the ubuntu software manager, i am aware of apt-cache policy but that only gives me package paths
<erUSUL> cccctr: about what? i asked if you want the opengl libs for develop opengl apps or what you mean by "installing OpenGL"
<Dmole> (assuming you are not developing for OpenGL)
<beagleburt> wispurs: Good one! Me too.The "panel" is the thin top bar at the top of your screen. It usually has your username & the time/date
<juk> fumanchu182: sure, apt-cache show
<cccctr> erUSUL  I need opengl for deleoping...  c++
<cccctr> #include opengl .... like that
<fumanchu182> juk, thanks
<beagleburt> wispurs: Right click on it...
<erUSUL> cccctr: the linux  opengl implementation is called mesa
<K41> hey -  i got a strange issue after upgrading to 10.10 ;) regarding Wireless and its speed
<crankygeek> .join #mythtv-users
<cccctr> erUSUL "sudo apt-get install mesa"  ?
<wispurs> okay
<beagleburt> wispurs: Left click on "Add to Panel" option
<erUSUL> cccctr: so you need libgl1-mesa-dev libglu1-mesa-dev xlibmesa-gl-dev and probably others
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone can help with vnc? i can vnc into my ubuntu 10.04 box, but seems when i open a firefox app, i get disconnected, weird
<beagleburt> wispurs: search for applet & add
<SeRVeR01> K41 join #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<K41> thx @ SeRVeR01
<wispurs> there is no flash/shockwave aplet in there?
<beagleburt> wispurs: look for clock applet
<w4rd> i have a dumb question about copying files: I have 2 folders, call them /a/foo/ and /b/foo/
<erUSUL> cccctr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375425&highlight=glut
<wispurs> i see the clock, but my clock is working, its my flash thats not working
<w4rd> i want to copy everything from inside /a/foo/ to /b/foo/, without losing what's already in /b/foo/
<w4rd> can i do cp -R /a/* /b?
<erUSUL> w4rd: how will you handle collisions?
<w4rd> that's what I'm wondering - will that merge the two folders, or replace /b/foo with /a/foo?
<pagLIVR> start looking in to rsync, prolly
<beagleburt> wispurs: wait a moment, & i will try to find site that tests your machines flash client
<w4rd> ah, didn't think of rsync
<pagLIVR> or, make some test folders
<wispurs> nice!  thanks beagle
<cccctr> erUSUL  thanks, man.
<erUSUL> w4rd: no if you have a/foo/bar/ and /b/foo/bar ? what bar you want to keep ? a version or b version?
<w4rd> erUSUL, there won't be any collisions inside the folders, just a collision on the folder name itself
<llutz> w4rd: the folder will merge
<beagleburt> wispurs: do you know how to use the command line /"terminal"???
<erUSUL> w4rd: then "cp -R /a/foo/* /b/foo/" should work as expected
<bobstro> w4rd:  do you want to sync them, or just merge a into b, with a over-writing existing files?
<ariakus> WHY UBUNtu doesn't support sis mirage 3 cards?
<unclemantis> I think this may be a linux question. I am uploading a file via SFTP and it does fine. When I do a file rename it doesn't work. What is the deal? The user and group is owner
<bobstro> w4rd:  there are 3 variations - 1. make b like a, delete any in b that don't existing in a. 2. add files in a to b, over-writing existing. 3. sync a and b, making both identical, and keeping latest version of any existing files (or renaming them).
<erUSUL> ariakus: xserver-xorg-video-sis supports them
<w4rd> bobaloo, i guess I need option 2, although there aren't any files in a that exist in b
<jorgos> Hello! I would like to ask if there is any underlying difference between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Netbook Edition (except the interface)
<ariakus> erUSUL, nope
<unclemantis> i am assuming the kernel is complied differenly for netbook
<w4rd> bobstro, I had a script archiving files to a CIFS mount - at some point the machine rebooted, lost the mount, so stuff was just written to local disk - i'm trying to merge that stuff back onto the mounted network share
<bobstro> w4rd:  so you want a two-way sync in case stuff on the CIFS is newer?
<bobstro> w4rd:  or are you sure all the local stuff is newer?
<ariakus> i have vesa driver active and 880x600 resolution, where to get a noral driver?
<w4rd> all the local stuff is for sure newer, and unique named
<unclemantis> the chmod is 755 and owner is www www
<bobstro> w4rd:  but not all on a is on b, and you want to preserve what's already on b, right?
<erUSUL> ariakus: no 3d support != no support at all
<unclemantis> i am getting a faiulre on rename
<bobstro> w4rd:  be aware that, unless you're careful, rsync will make b look just like a. unison can do a 2-way sync, but you're not after that.
<bihari_> i have shell how to access it with ubuntu ?
<bihari_> i have shell how to access it with ubuntu terminal
<ariakus> erUSUL, it's VESA driver, not even a ...-video-sys. plus nonnative resolution!!
<w4rd> bobstro, yeah, I think i'm better off just manually copying individual folder contents
<unclemantis> i am notsure what is going on. i am logged into SSH and I am renaming a file and it workds but through this SFTP it is not working. What am I missing?
<bobstro> w4rd:  sounds like you might want case-by-case review.
<bobstro> unclemantis:  what sftp client? same user accounts and directories in both cases?
<Robert___> guys, some newbie help please... I'm finding 1) that I can't save files on a drive partition and 2) that I can't edit and save an existing file in /etc/. something to do with root permissions? why does the sole user account i have not have sufficient permissions for this stuff?
<bobstro> w4rd:  and there's stuff in a that needs to be archived that's not in master, right?
<juk> how do I mount remote machine?
<unclemantis> bobaloo yes. I am using Netbeans
<Robert___> "you are not the owner so you cannot change these permissions"
<bobstro> Robert___:  you need sudo in front of the command.
<unclemantis> i have not tried renaming using dreamweaver, i probably should
<bobstro> Robert___:  it is a security/safety feature.
<llutz> juk: remote nfs/ssh/cifs?
<Robert___> bobstro: but i'm running from CLI, i'm in the GUI
<juk> llutz: no like filesystem 192.168.1.2
<llutz> juk: remote nfs/ssh/cifs?
<bobstro> Robert___:  yes, it works the same way. you are not actually root, but you can become root. for individual commands, just put 'sudo' in front. if you want to be root for a while, do 'sudo -i' to get a root shell.
<ariakus> how to enable sis mirage 3 driver in ubuntu?
<juk> llutz: cannot get you
<llutz> juk: or iscsi? or what? you cannot just mount an IP
<juk> llutz: i just forgot
<bobstro> Robert___:  you'll find that when you 1st enter a sudo command, it asks for your password, but it does keep you authorized for a time, so it's not too cumbersome.
<unclemantis> I am not sure why it is doing this. http://www.cs.cf.ac.uk/Dave/Internet/node128.html
<unclemantis> I am reading this file and it looks to be OK
<Robert___> bobstro: so i can just type sudo to gain root for the whole of the current logged-in session?
<bobstro> Robert___:  'sudo -i' *for that shell session* yes.
<bobstro> Robert___:  in other words, if you open two terminals, you'll do it twice.
<bobstro> Robert___:  it's a simple way of keeping malware from over-writing critical files as a normal user.
<lestat> weird, i succeed in making the scrollbar darker, but it was supposed to be red for the test
<Robert___> bobstro: does this apply to the GUI after ive typed it in terminal?
<Pici> unclemantis: sftp does not take the same commands as ftp does.
<bobstro> Robert___:  no. to run something from the gui, do alt-f2 and put 'gksudo' at the start of *each* command requiring root access.
<unclemantis> Pici ok. so what permissions do i have to give my user and group?
<erUSUL> ariakus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=38
<bobstro> Robert___:  you don't actually *become* root, but you can execute individual commands *as* root.
<Pici> unclemantis: The command to rename over sftp is   rename oldpath newpath   , not rnfr/rfto
<Robert___> bobstro: shouldn't I want this install's sole user ("lisa") to become root?
<unclemantis> This is what netbeans is using
<Robert___> bobstro: I've got a drive partition here I want to devote to documents storage ("Storage") but it's owned by root and "lisa" can't write to it at all for some reason
<unclemantis> so since netbeans is using rnfr/rfto, what do i set the permissions for my user and group to?
<bobstro> Robert___:  what type of partition?
<bobstro> Robert___:  the short answer is 'no', you don't want that because Lisa could do something inadvertently, or execute malware as her user that could then damage your entire system.
<Pici> unclemantis: rnfr isn't a valid command over SFTP.  Are you sure that you don't have it setup as FTP in netbeans?
<bobstro> Robert___:  but what we can do is get that partition mounted as owned by Lisa, which is more precisely what you want (i think).
<martez89> hello. what linux distro do you recommend me, ubuntu is useless to me because of overheating problems
<bobstro> Robert___:  is it an ntfs windows partition?
<juk> llutz: it was sshfs
<unclemantis> pretty sure because it asks for aunticy of the RSA key fingerprint
<Pici> martez89: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  If you aren't looking to troubleshoot then you want ##linux
<bobstro> martez89:  ubuntu won't overheat more than any other.
<Socrattes> What are the differences between the ia64 and x86_64 architectures?
<unclemantis> and double chking
<llutz> juk: sshfs [-pPORT] USER@example.org:/ ~/my-sftp/
<unclemantis> port 22 and I do not have an FTP damon installed either
<llutz> juk: umount with: fusermount -u ~/my-sftp/
<martez89> bobstro, yes it does: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337
<llutz> juk: you need to be in fuser group to do that
<martez89> and about 1000 more bug reports about overheating
<Robert___> bobstro: yes, nfts partition that i am hoping Lisa can use as a documents store, whether she's using Windows or Ubuntu (per this tutorial: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony)
<Plishtim>  #ubuntu_uk
<Plishtim> Excuse me.
<bobstro> martez89:  that is from 2009 you realize?
<jowy> i've connected to my pptp (windows) VPN using kvpnc. when I issue "ping -I ppp0 google.com" no luck.... any ideas? if it helps, everything is at default configuration on both server and client side
<martez89> bobstro, the bug isnt solved yet
<erUSUL> Socrattes: too much for a irc post; wikipedia should have plenty of info on both archs
<juk> llutz: thanks, i didn't know how umount
<Plishtim> Hi there.
<Plishtim> How do you say it when somebody is singing out of tune and you want to specify if it's over the tune or under the tune?
<Plishtim> Is it just over the tune?
<bobstro> Robert___:  there are two ways. perhaps easiest is to simply have her mount it through places menu. she should have rw to it then. alternatively, mount it in /etc/fstab and specify her uid and gid in options for mount. not as trivial, but not hard.
<nphase> is there no rails 1.9.2 on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Plishtim: I think you mean "not in tune"
<IdleOne> Plishtim: also not ontopic for this channel
<Plishtim> IdleOne, but I want to specify if it's higher or lower.
<Plishtim> Do you know what I mean?
<iEATyour_dad> iEATyour_dad
<iEATyour_mom> iEATyour_mom
<iEATyour_dad> iEATyour_dad
<iEATyour_mom> iEATyour_mom
<iEATyour_dad> iEATyour_dad
<FloodBot2> iEATyour_dad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iEATyour_mom> iEATyour_mom
<FloodBot2> iEATyour_mom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Plishtim> I know it's offtopic but it's not a big deal for you.
<Robert___> bobstro: as far as i know, Storage is already mounted (there's an eject icon next to it in FIle Browsers windows and it appears under the Places menu)
<Plishtim> IdleOne,
<ariakus> if there is working driver, why isn't t in distro
<IdleOne> Plishtim: come to #ubuntu-offtopic and we can try and figure it out
<Plishtim> Thanks.
<bobstro> Robert___:  so if she mounts it through places, she should have rights to it. to be honest, i'm not sure what will happen if you switch users and both try it at same time.
<Pici> unclemantis: Can you sftp manually and use rnfr and rnto?
<Robert___> bobstro: gah i'm confused
<bobstro> Robert___:  sorry, i don't mean to confuse! it's not that hard. get lisa logged in and have her open the Storage volume through places. she should have full access. but if YOU open it 1st, she may not.
<bobstro> Robert___:  so to test, boot up, have lisa log in, have lisa open that partition in places. it should work.
<Robert___> bobstro: Lisa ("lisa") is the only user account on the machine - I am using lisa - but, whilst she can see the Storage contents, she can't write to it, because it says root owns it.
<Daniel_WMDE> hi all. i just installed 10.4, and i can no longer find grub's menu.lst
<Daniel_WMDE> how do i edit the boot menu? ubuntu's installer seems to have screwed something up, i can no longer boot into my other partition
<BluesKaj> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<unclemantis> Pici how do i SFTP manualy?
<Daniel_WMDE> BluesKaj: thanks. /boot/grub/grub.cfg sounds good
<Pici> unclemantis: open a terminal and   sftp user@server
<unclemantis> i am finding this out :P
<bobstro> Robert__:  i think someone advised you to enter the Storage volume in /etc/fstab before, right?
<bobstro> Robert__:  is it already mounted?
<unclemantis> RNFR is invalid command
<BluesKaj> Daniel_WMDE, it's different than editing in the old grub menu.list tho, so follow the instructions carefully.
<cryptide_laptop> this is pretty similar to what is happening to both my linux partitions when i try and boot from them: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6952759
<Daniel_WMDE> BluesKaj: i wonder why the installer detected my other linux on sda2 - it's on sda3, sda2 is windows. something got screwed up...
<bobstro> Robert__:  did you follow all of the steps in that article? sorry, i need to figure out where you are with it.
<cryptide_laptop> i get a busybox limited shell with some garbage about /sys/ not existing
<donnib> hi
<donnib> sorry for the stupid question, i have downloaded 64bit ubuntu 10.04 LTS and installed it in a virtual machine with everything default and on boot i only get into the terminal, what am i doing wrong ?
<Robert__> bobstro: Umm yes histo advised me to create another account to usermod -dm /media/Storage lisa - I created robert to run that but it didn't seem to work
<bobstro> Robert__:  did you create entries in /etc/fstab?
<Pici> unclemantis: Well there you go then, netbeans isn't sending a valid command.
<kloxpur> hi people
<Robert__> Bobstro: basically per the tutorial I have partitions for win 7, its system reservation, ubuntu and storage...
<Robert__> bobstro: Going to come back to you in a bit. Am at dining table
<donnib> any ideas ? i don't see lilo or grub
<Robert__> Fstab is populated with entries for all 4 - I can then show you the text if needed
<bobstro> Robert__:  ok, i'll be here
<killazQc> hello somewone can help me about restoring jpeg ? (its real important)
<bobstro> Robert__:  send fstab to pastebin when you can and beep me here.
<d19> oi
<Daniel_WMDE> going down for reboot, trying the new grub config. wish me luck...
<unclemantis> Pici: hello?
<Pici> unclemantis: hi?
<d19> tem aguem ai
<Pici> !br | d19
<ubottu> d19: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<killazQc> hello somewone can help me about restoring jpeg ? (its real important)?
<d19> portugues
<blakkheim> killazQc: repeating yourself over and over doesn't make anyone want to help you more
<unclemantis> pici said unknown command
<unclemantis> invalid that is
<killazQc> i know but it was just in case nobody read it
<Pici> unclemantis: So the problem is with netbeans, not with your permissions.
<killazQc> no need to exite urself over one not repeat it was slightly diferrent
<BluesKaj> killazQc, for converting to jpeg try imagemagick
<unclemantis> Pici ok. So netbeans is calling a command that does not exist
<Pici> unclemantis: Correct.
<killazQc> not for converting for RESTORING (my cat died an my father dindt know we took picture and he erase it so im trying real bad to restore it now)
<killazQc> i tried restorejpeg but nothing from my cat show up i would like to know if there is something stronger to restore
<pimrutgers> So what a sensible place to mount my 9TB raid5 array on, on my new NAS system
<crankygeek> Hello, I have a Ubuntu system running MythTV on it, I recently upgraded the video card to an nVidia 210 with HDMI output built on it. the drivers installe dfine and it's outputting to a Sony Bravia XBR LCD. the problem I have is that the desktop is streched out on all 4 edges of the screen, changing the resolution doesn't seem to help at all, is there something that is different with HDMI output as opposed to using a regular monitor 
<step21> killazQc, testdisk?
<killazQc> testdisk can restore ?
<BluesKaj> killazQc, how was it erased ? deleted sent to trash ?
<killazQc> i did restore 140 jpeg last time anywone think i can pull more picture
<lestat> cool finally found out how to make scrollbar darker :D
<killazQc> deleted on a  memory card on a camera
<step21> killazQc, testdisk can undelete partitions, photorec from the same site can restore
<MashPotato> is there a video editor for ubuntu that allows to reverse a video (even at selected parts)?
<step21> killazQc, but not sure if it's better than what you used
<step21> killazQc, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<killazQc> foremost should be better ?
<BluesKaj> crankygeek, what about the tv screen format settings ?
<paranoid_ndroid> Is there any alternative besides OO writer, abiword or kwrite?
<juk> What happens to mplayer: Cache not filling! of -0.0 (unknown) 26.3% 0%
<mark-a> nnnnnnwc
<crankygeek> BluesKaj: Not sure what you mean
<step21> paranoid_ndroid, ms office with wine ... word perfect (at least it used to be)
<paranoid_ndroid> I have a virtual machine, I want a native solution
<vsMS> hi. tried to attach a new block device to a kvm virtual machine: virsh attach-disk 4 /dev/real001VG00/virt003lv-Fotoarchiv vdb --driver phy --type disk
<vsMS> nothing happens in the guest
<vsMS> what did I wrong?
<BluesKaj> crankygeek, the tv itself , doesn't it have format settings like stretch, zoom, full, normal etc
<killazQc> step21 thx for the info and have a nice day!
<crankygeek>  BluesKaj> crankygeek, the tv itself , doesn't it have format settings like stretch, zoom, full, normal etc
<crankygeek> 15:24 < killazQc> step21 thx for the info and have a nice day!
<crankygeek> 15:25 -!- bouzomd [~bouzomd@190.49.10.103] has quit [Client Quit]
<pimrutgers> So what a sensible place to mount my 9TB raid5 array on, on my new NAS system, when I want to give everyone on the network read/write permissions
<crankygeek> BluesKaj: I would imagine that it does, but then that will also change for all my other perihperals will also be squished in
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<martez89> can someone help me with enabling the dynpm power management?
<martez89> or do i need to be in the #ubuntu+1 room?
<Pici> martez89: If you're using Maverick/10.10, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> crankygeek, sounds to nme like your graphics card needs adjustment in the output section, check the resolution
<martez89> pici, thanks
<babu__> how to uninstall ppa from my ubuntu 10.04
<prod-beginner> Hi all im here to ask if i should reverse a command i done yesterday. While setting up my linux gateway i ran into a problem and searched a few more howto's and came up with this # sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE.  have now got the gateway workin but with 1 or 2 small hitches here and there and am curious if this command is responsible
<Robert___> bobstro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/505933/
<babu__> how to uninstall ppa from my ubuntu 10.04
<unclemantis> Pici i got it taken care of. I made it so it doesn't make a backup copy and just save direct
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, let me confirm i've understood what you want to do before i lead you down the primrose path...
<babu__> i installed mplayer....but it is not working
<bobstro> Robert___:  right now, you have Storage mounting automatically as /media/Storage when the system starts. is that what you want? is that where you want it to appear?
<babu__> i installed mplayer....but it is not working....help me
<Ken8521> babu__, why dn't you explain "what's not working"
<Robert___> bobstro: ok, so what i want, per lifehacker, is to have partitions for 1) System Reserved (Win 7 boot), 2) WIndows 7, 3) Ubuntu, 4) A data store accessible for read/write by both the user from both WIndows 7 and Ubuntu...
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok. let's do a quick-win to demonstrate this will work, then we can get fancy.
<Robert___> bobstro: those partitions are created right now and the operating systems are installed ...
<bobstro> Robert___:  first, unmount the /media/Storage volume. open a terminal and do 'umount /media/Storage' if it is already mounted (probably is).
<prod-beginner> does any1 have any kind of help for me or am i worrying for nothin?
<prod-beginner> let me know if you missed my message
<bobstro> prod-beginner:  it looks fine, but you can certainly do more. that should just be doing NAT for you.
<babu__> when i ype mplayer in terminal it show the error...mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<bobstro> Robert___:  2nd, let's modify /etc/fstab to mount that volume *as owned by lisa*.
<prod-beginner> at the time that commanddidnt help fix my nat problem so i was curious if it was maybe affecting my other nat solution
<prod-beginner> thanx for your help tho
<Robert___> bobstro: 1) it says only root can umount that
<bobstro> Robert___:  wups -- put sudo in front of the unmount.
<babu__> when i ype mplayer in terminal it show the error...mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<babu__> when i type mplayer in terminal it show the error...mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol codec_wav_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_52 not defined in file libavformat.so.52 with link time reference
<Lychaeus> i have a quick question, i stream videos from my comp, to my PS3, is this possible in ubuntu?
<Robert___> bobstro: ok so i'm in /etc/fstab
<prod-beginner> of course lych :)
<shadowdave> hello
<prod-beginner> i am very new to linux and it toke me minutes through guides online :)
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, now we need to know lisa's user id and group id (uid & gid). open a terminal and enter 'grep lisa /etc/passwd'
<Robert___> ok
<bobstro> Robert___:  you should see something like 'lisa:x:1000:1000..."
<Lychaeus> got a link to share prod? :)
<Robert___> yes
<bobstro> Robert___:  those 1000 are her uid and primary group id. are they 1000 or something else?
<sas171> hi, im trying to work on an ubuntu 9.10 server on a virtual host, but some apt-get operation take unusually. for example Reading Package List takes ~5 minutes, the same is with Preconfiguring packages. Any ideas how to make things faster?
<prod-beginner> Lych, have you got ubuntu installed?
<Lychaeus> yes, dual booted atm.
<The-Kernel> Does anyone know of a good document on setting up 10.4 with IPv6, like assigning it its own IP and such?
<sas171> *on a virtual server
<Robert___> bobstro: they're both 1000
<samw3> hello call
<samw3> er.. all :}
<prod-beginner> if you google samba howto you'll find many brilliant tutorials :)
<Lychaeus> awesome, thanks!
<prod-beginner> your welcome
<samw3> has anyone seen an issue where plugging in a usb hid device takes over a minute for it to detect?
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, now we need to edit your /etc/fstab slightly. in the Storage line, change the options to 'defaults,nls=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000'.
<najsowy> Hello
<bobstro> Robert___:   you can leave the umask bit. no spaces between options. we're just adding the uid= & gid= bits.
<Robert___> bobstro: ok done
<alaing> hi guiys i need to setup my new user to have permission 755 on directories and 644 on files in /var/www how do i do this?
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, save it. then in the terminal, try 'sudo mount -a'. that should mount it.
<samw3> it worked fine before my last system update
<bobstro> Robert___:  confirm it mounted by just typing 'mount' and checking it.
<alaing> hi guys i need to setup my new user to have permission 755 on directories and 644 on files in /var/www how do i do this?
<TheoryDesigns> alaing
<TheoryDesigns> download filezilla ftp server
<TheoryDesigns> when you enter the dir
<TheoryDesigns> select all files and select change permissions from the menu
<samw3> alaing: http://movabletripe.com/archive/recursively-chmod-directories-only/
<Robert___> bobstro: the Storage listing in the left-hand pane of a File Browser window changed to have an eject icon next to it. and "mount" spurts out a listing wihch includes /media/Storage in it (though whether its mere presence suggests its mounted or i should seek something else, i don't know)
<alaing> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 server edition
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, test writing to it as lisa now.
<uLinux> How can I see HDD temp with smartctl?
<samw3> so, no one has seen slow usb detection response?
<alaing> why do i need filezilla ftp server when I've already got one setup? I'm using filezilla client if that makes any difference
<samw3> alaing: http://movabletripe.com/archive/recursively-chmod-directories-only/
<Robert___> bobstro: yes, saving an openoffice doc to /media/Storage/Documents works - and i can see in the GUI dialog for file permissions on Storage that it's owned by lisa and in the lisa group
<bobstro> Robert___:  so that is ONE WAY to do it. is this satisfactory?
<bobstro> Robert___:  do you want lisa to be able to mount and unmount it, or just have it 'there'?
<Robert___> bobstro: I want this state to be the case all the time, without having to worry about doing this every time manually, after boot etc
<alaing> samw3:  do i need to do cd /var/www/ before running through those commands?
<samw3> yes. or change the find . to find /var/www/
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok, then it should be fine as-is. do you want the files to be under /media/Storage, or better under /home/lisa or /home/lisa/Desktop?
<z00m> how do i find my usb drive from the terminal ?
<bobstro> Robert___:  to verify, you might want to reboot now and test it. this is an internal drive, right? not usb or external?
<z00m> so i can cd into the drive ect
<z00m> etc^
<samw3> z00m: cd /media
<alaing> samw3:  ok let me test quickly
<z00m> thanks samw3
<Robert___> bobstro: i will test - brb (one thing: what was the umask=0222 i deleted?)
<_mag_> Hi :) So, I'm using the netbook remix, and I think the launcher bar on the left hand side of my screen is just in the way. Is there any way to hide it or disable it entirely? I've tried logging in with the "Ubuntu Netbook 2D"-variant. This mode is without the sidebar, but it is without the neat global menubar. I'm a bit picky about my screen real estate, you see ;)
<bobstro> Robert___:  it is not a bad thing. basically, it masks off the execute bit, so programs can't run from that location.
<alpha_> When listening to rythmbox and a new song starts the indicator bar shows a black popup with the name of the song. How do I turn it off?
<Guest59365> can anyone direct me to setting up apache web server in ubuntu?
<Pici> !lamp | Guest59365
<ubottu> Guest59365: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bobstro> _mag_:  that bar at left is how you select between the different tabs of apps. aren't all your apps opening up full-screen over it?
<_mag_> bobstro: No, they are opening full screen beside it :(
<bobstro> _mag_:  is this 10.04 or 10.10?
<bobstro> _mag_:  on my 10.04, each app opens full screen over that launcher.
<_mag_> bobstro: 10.10. Sorry, I forgot being specific :)
<bobstro> _mag_:  i know they changed netbook under 10.10, but i can't help ya! sorry.
<samw3> what service handles the detection of usb devices when they are plugged in?
<_mag_> bobstro: Yes, it's not the same bar. Programs are still opening over the old bar :) Ok, well, thanks anyway :)
<Robert___> bobstro: ok that's retained upon restart...
<bobstro> _mag_:  i thing #ubuntu+1 is support for 10.10. i'm sure someone will correctly me shortly if not. :)
<magnetron> samw3: udev
<Pici> bobstro: Thats correct.
<bobstro> Robert___:  ok. now you can modify the other partitions similarly if you want. you may not want lisa poking at actual windows system unless she's tech savvy.
<mr_chris> alpha_: Go to edit->plugins select Status Icon click configure and set notifications to never
<alaing> samw3: still having issues when I ftp to that directory as my user it still blocks it from apache
<_mag_> bobstro: Thanks! :)
<mrbrown> So, did anybody try to run 10.10. Does 10.10 have problems
<mrbrown> with virtual terminals?
<Robert___> bobstro: she's not savvy enough to even consider it...
<magnetron> mrbrown: go to #ubuntu+1 , this channel is for Ubuntu 10.04 or older
<bobstro> Robert___:  then i'd only mount the Storage volume. you could do something nifty like create a link (shortcut) on her desktop that points to /media/Storage/Documents and such.
<acicula> samw3: dbus does that
<ariakus_> how to control screen lamp in Ubuntu?
<Robert___> bobstro: ok, that's great. so what i want now, per lifehacker, is for both WIndows' and Ubuntu's user files area to be the same thing, on Storage... the structure of this is basically the same... they each have Documents, Pictures, Music and Videos...  i have already recreated this (blank folders) on Storage and told Windows 7 to look for Lisa's library there... now i would like to do the same on ubuntu
<mr_chris> ariakus_: Are you on a laptop?
<samw3> alaing: not sure what you mean by "blocks"
<alpha_> mr_chris, thank you!
<Robert___> bobstro: the aim being, she will choose her own OS - but i want her to have access to the same documents in each, not have to boot out to another OS just to find a doc.
<mr_chris> alpha_: np
<ariakus_> mr_chris, yes
<samw3> ariakus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497121
<bobstro> Robert___:  good idea. i've not done the firefox/thunderbird shared profiles bit.
<flowbee> is there a way i can make it so afte ra certain amount of time of inactivity; it requires me to enter my password?
<mr_chris> ariakus_: I guessing that by screen lamp you mean the LCD backlight. Have you tried the keyboard shortcuts on your laptop?
<Robert___> bobstro: so, maybe what i'm talking about is, how do i point Ubuntu's home lisa folder at Storage, or how do I make Storage Ubuntu's home folder?
<Robert___> bobstro: not just Mozilla shared profiles, but also have access to same Documents, Pictures, Videos, Music
<alaing> samw3:  when I open firefox and navigate to that new file I get a forbidden error [Mon Oct 04 20:58:47 2010] [error] [client ::1] (13)Permission denied: file permissions deny server access: /var/www/brandon420.html
<acicula> actuall udeve makes much more sense
<guntbert> flowbee: "it" being what?
<flowbee> guntbert, ubuntu
<mr_chris> flowbee: That is the default behavior. Go to system->preferences->screensaver. Check to see if "Lock screen when screensaver is active" is checked and that your screensaver is enabled.
<wng-> Is there a reason the /etc/vim/vimrc file is only being acknowledged if I run vim under sudo, if I run vim as a normal user my configurations are not there...
<samw3> alaing: what does ls -l /var/www/brandon420.html give you?
<flowbee> mr_chris, fixed
<flowbee> thanks
<mr_chris> np
<alaing> -rw------- 1 my_user my_user 73721 2010-10-04 20:52 /var/www/brandon420.html
<bobstro> Robert___:  i am skimming that article. the customize the places menu advice looks spot-on.
<Guest59365> can anyone help? I think I ruined my loopback interface
<bobstro> Robert___:  at least parts of it. :)
<Chaos2358> Can anyone reccommend a god music organizer that will automatically search the web for missing or oncorrect track info on ubuntu 10.04
<andril> hello all
<bobstro> Robert___:  let me show how i did it. as lisa, open a terminal. you should be in lisa's home directory. confirm by entering 'pwd' and it should show /home/lisa.
<samw3> alaing: did you do a chmod 644?
<andril> anyone having issues with burning ISO files and Brasero?
<alaing> samw3: not yet. thats if I ftp it straight from another machine. which is what I want to do
<samw3> alaing: that dir listing is showing it as 600
<Robert___> bobstro: terminal. yep
<reverie> may i ask
<Chaos2358> Can anyone reccommend a god music organizer that will automatically search the web for missing or oncorrect track info on ubuntu 10.04
<bobstro> Robert___:  i usually do this at the command line, but just tested doing it in nautilus so it'll be easier via irc.
<reverie> can i upgrade 10.10 rc to 10.10 final?
<alaing> samw3: ok i did sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<bobstro> Robert___:  so close that terminal. :)
<jrib> !10.10 | reverie
<ubottu> reverie: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<alaing> samw3: while in /var/www
<bobstro> Robert___:  THEN open up nautilus as lisa.
<Robert___> ok :)
<Chaos2358> Can anyone reccommend a god music organizer that will automatically search the web for missing or oncorrect track info on ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> !repeat | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<ariakus_> reverie, no, it's the same thing
<Robert___> bobstro: not familiar with Nautilus - where's that?
<bobstro> Robert___:  navigate to /media/Storage/Documents (or wherever her docs are stored).
<Loshki> andril: I've never trusted brasero. It seems to have a lot of bugs. I use k3b for nearly all my burning needs...
<Chaos2358> jrib bite me i'm just asking a question
<blakkheim> inb4 kick
<reverie> ariakus O.o i thought the final is much more stable than RC?
<bobstro> Robert___:  places->home folder will work. nautilus is like windows explorer.
<andril> Loshki, thanks
<ariakus_> Chaos2358, are those cdripped tracks or just some stolen mp3s?
<jrib> Chaos2358: do not repeat it so quickly please.  Wait a reasonable amount of time (like 10 minutes)
<alaing> samw3: -rw-r--r-- 1 my_user my_user 73721 2010-10-04 20:52 /var/www/brandon420.html
<RedSingularity> I just joined the Ubuntu bug squad in Launchpad.  Can anyone here approve it?
<Robert___> bobstro: oh ok... in Storage (/media/Storage)
<jrib> RedSingularity: try #ubuntu-bugs maybe
<samw3> alaing: did you try that in the browser?
<RedSingularity> jrib: ok thanks
<ariakus_> reverie, same repo, same files. only bugfixes will come, and they'll do it autoatically
<samw3> has anyone seen an issue where plugging in a usb hid device takes over a minute for it to detect?
<Chaos2358> arakus they were purchased on itunes when i had my iphone but some how when i converted from aac format to mp3 the track info got screwed up
<bobstro> Robert___:  right-click on the folder you want to link to -- documents, music or whatever -- and select 'make link'.
<alaing> samw3: i dont want to be having to run sudo find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; each time i after ftp a file
<reverie> ariakus , thx , so should i update to 10.10 now ?
<ariakus_> Chaos2358, then any one will do
<bobstro> Robert___:  that should create a 'Link to <whatever>' in that directory.
<Robert___> bobstro: yes
<alaing> samw3: No i've not had any issues with usb
<samw3> alaing: heh, ok, well that wasn't your original question
<Pici> reverie : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<bobstro> Robert___:  now you can cut/copy/move that link to lisa's desktop or home folder.
<ariakus_> reverie, yess, of course
<bobstro> Robert___:  just drag it to desktop for now.
<Chaos2358> none of the music organizer i found in the ubuntu software center search the web for info
<reverie> ariakus , thx =)
<samw3> alaing: what ftp server are you using?
<bobstro> Robert___:  once it's on the desktop, you can rename it if desired (e.g. get rid of 'link to' bit).
<reverie> join
<alaing> samw3: Sorry I do apologize. I just want to ftp using my_user to /var/www without any issues
<bobstro> Robert___:  double-click that link to verify it opens up the correct folder.
<samw3> alaing: what ftp server are you using?
<Chaos2358> ariakus none of the ones in the software center will search the web i was hoping there is a third party that will
<alaing> samw3: default one from ubuntu 10.
<bobstro> Robert___:  fyi, what you are doing is creating a 'symbolic link'.
<z00m> is there anything i can use to make some frontends to termal apps ?
<ariakus_> Chaos2358, strange
<z00m> thats simple to use ?
<ariakus_> z00m, no
<Robert___> bobstro: yes, have created a symbolic link for /media/Storage/Documents
<z00m> growisofs for one
<alaing> samw3: default one from ubuntu 10.04 server edtion. how do i check what services are running and then i could tell you
<ariakus_> z00m, try python, it comes by default
<Pici> z00m: zenitry perhaps?
<Chaos2358> ariakus cowbell claims to do it but when you try it wont connect
<Pici> z00m: wow, typo. I meant 'zenity'
<bobstro> Robert___:  now you can put that wherever you'd like.
<samw3> alaing: it should be vsftpd
<bobstro> Robert___:  last step is to create those nice bookmarks you can use in nautilus.
<alaing> samw3: thats the one I can confirm it
<z00m> i love linux man its just like im going back over though.  I love the power of it but, it just makes life hard. I mean to burn an iso with a layerbreak i need to use the terminal :/
<bobstro> Robert___:  so open the folder using that nifty new link.
<Robert___> bobstro: so you're suggesting i delete eg. /home/lisa/Documents and replace it with the symbolic link to /media/Storage/documents?
<bobstro> Robert___:  that's pretty much what the lifehacker article says. would you rather not?
<step21> z00m, well, layerbreak is not normal stuff ...
<bobstro> Robert___:  just be sure nothing's in there already!
<alaing> any idea how I find the httpd.conf thats loaded and running when i go to /etc/apache2/httpd.conf its completely blank file
<bobstro> Robert___:  what is common is to delete the linux originals, then substitute links to shared directories.
<z00m> step21, it is on windows though it comes with options in settings for it or even a .dvd file with the info already there for the app to use.
<bobstro> Robert___:  you certainly don't have to though.
<Robert___> bobstro: no, nothing in there. oh i didn't read the article that way...
<samw3> alaing: there's a way, but i can't remember what it's called.
<alaing> samw3: for ftp issue?
<bobstro> Robert___:  you could also just leave the links on the desktop and ignore the directories in her home folder.
<z00m> i was thinking if i made a front end that let me choose my ISO, also set the layerbreak in a textbox and hit burn. it would be alot easier than typing a massive string in all the time.
<Robert___> bobstro: so, we wouldn't consider making it so that lisa's home folder was *actually* /media/Storage? (i don't know if that's possible or desirable)
<bobstro> Robert___:  there are a hundred ways to do it, none of which are wrong.
<samw3> alaing: yeah.
<z00m> could use a bash script init
<bobstro> Robert___:  you could, but then a BUNCH of cruft will be in Storage that she might not recognize and delete. i'd keep her linux home separate, and just point to documents. i did this for my family.
<Erikw> Where do you put binaries in a Linux system? /usr/local/* and make a symlink to /usr/local/bin/?
<z00m> then feed the input to the burning command, like burn "iso name" -l "my layerbreak" would be more simple.
<ionte> hi. i'm testing the new font in 10.10. When enabling subpixel rendering the font gets really thin and tall, compared to "best shapes" and "best contrast" rendering. Does anyone else have this problem?
<ionte> i just found that this is visible with font size 9, not with 10
<Robert___> bobstro: ok, well, interesting... so will this work across the board? ie. assuming i rename the symbolic "Link to Documents" to "Documents" and put that in /home/lisa in place of the genuine /home/lisa/Documents... that will always effectively *be* /home/lisa/Documents, and will function as such if anything calls on /home/lisa/Documents?
<demonspork> I seem to have a nonfunctional dpkg process sitting in the background  locking my /var/lib/dpkg/lock file. It was in the middle of install MRTG and it stopped doing anything, I left it for 30 minutes and then I tried to ctrl+c with no luck, so I actually closed that ssh session and then reconnected, and now the dpkg won't die. kill -9 12345  doesn't end it either
<k41> hey, can anyone tell me where I can modify my power saving settings (regarding wireless)
<jtd> can someone give me a link to a .torrent for Maverick Ubuntu that doesn't cause my BitTorrent client to complain that the tracker says the torrent is unauthorized?
<ariakus_> er
<jtd> there is apparently some kind of permissions issue with the torrents available here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta
<alaing> does vsftpd have a channel?
<jtd> (I also meant Xubuntu, not Ubuntu, but the problem remains on either)
<bobstro> Robert___:  yes, you can rename the symbolic links.
<guntbert> alaing: #vsftpd (its small :-))
<uLinux> how can I make a program run without sudo? ie: sudo smartctl
<uLinux> chmod+x thing
<bobstro> Robert___:  just remember that the symbolic links are pointing to where the originals are *now*. if you change the mount location, delete and re-create the symbolic links.
<n01s3> Current Version of Ubuntu Please
<guntbert> uLinux: don't - system control should be done only as root
<bobstro> Robert___:  last step is open the links, then replace the existing bookmarks entries to point to them.
<uLinux> guntbert: I need to get temperature from smartctl
<uLinux> using conky
<demonspork> uLinux, things you run with sudo are being run as the superuser, root, and thus still need to be run with sudo. There isn't just some option to change, they require root privileges
<alaing> guntbert: i see what you mean :)
<alaing> samw3: you recon its vsftpd thats causing my problems?
<demonspork> uLinux, have you tried lm-sensors?
<Robert___> bobstro: those entries on the bottom of the left-hand pane in Nautilus windows?
<uLinux> demonspork: i use lm-sensors.. with hddtemp but i dont want hddtemp because it causes I/O
<tsrk> How can I disable TCP timestamps in openssh-server?
<samw3> alaing: yes. there's a way to reconfig vsftp to substitute the webserver's user on upload, but i can't remember how
<bobstro> Robert___:  in the Bookmarks menu
<samw3> uLinux: there's a way
<jojo244> yes hi guys i have got a question: how can i unpack like 3 or more .rar parts?
<ariakus_> n01s3, 10.04,1 you need kernel version or what?
<uLinux> samw3: how?
<bobstro> Robert___:  what's in left-hand pane in nautilus can change, so i'm being cautious.
<ariakus_> jojo244, ried unrar?
<n01s3> downloading 10.10 testing now
<nphase> jojo244: unrar e something.rar
<nphase> it will automatically unpack all .rar parts
<n01s3> ty arakus
<jojo244> yes but only one parts gets unpacked
<alaing> samw3:  i found the config file
<n01s3> ty ariakus
<jojo244> part*
<bobstro> Robert___:  but if you've selected 'places' at the top of that pane, it will be the same, yes.
<samw3> uLinux: let me show you the dark side: /etc/sudoers :)
<Robert___> bobstro: oh, durr... ok, so what am i doing with Bookmarks?
<n01s3> God Bless Ubuntu
<alaing> samw3: surely it shoudl not matter as long as the ftp client is logged in as that user?
<bobstro> Robert___:  just replacing the old bookmarks that point to the original linux folders with our new friends.
<n01s3> Ubuntu Gangstaz 4 Lyfe!
<alaing> n01s3: is that a new channel?
<samw3> alaing:  yeah, you could log in as www-data.  i don't recommend it, but you can do it.
<Robert___> bobstro: but, if the Bookmarks there are all now symbolic links, is there any point?
<n01s3> yeah boyee
<n01s3> lets make it
<bobstro> Robert___:  yes, in that the bookmarks show up as shortcuts in many apps, and also the existing ones may be broken if you deleted the empty originals, and confusing if nothing else.
<ariakus_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<uLinux> samw3: ..
<alaing> could i not somehow hook my_user into www-data?
<n01s3> alaing - I'm not a very good op
<uLinux> found this http://justcheckingonall.wordpress.com/2009/06/26/smartmontools-and-conky/
<ariakus_> alaing, no! use acls instead
<bobstro> Robert___:  if you copied the symbolic links into the home directory and they had the same name, they may be just fine as-is.
<bobstro> Robert___:  hard to tell from here. :)
<samw3> alaing: that's the config option i can't remember
<alaing> ariakus_: acls?
<Robert___> bobstro: well, what i'm doing is making symbolic links for the folders which are the contents of /media/Storage (eg. Documents, Music et al) and putting those symbolic-link folders in /home/lisa in place of the originals
<ariakus_> alaing, create a group for ftp users and put it to that folders ACL
<bobstro> Robert___:  oh, ok. in that case, the bookmarks should still work. test them to be sure.
<bobstro> Robert___:  some people like the symlinks on the desktop, etc.
<samw3> uLinux: http://rantomatic.co.uk/2009/06/02/howto-simple-sudoers-tutorial/
<bobstro> Robert___:   is it shaping up like what you wanted?
<Robert___> bobstro: so far, for the two that i've replaced with symlinks, they both work - though, interestingly, the filepath in the Nautilus window is *appearing* as though it were the original, actual location, rather than the redirected on on Storage
<bobstro> Robert___:  yes, symlinks look like actual locations, though it *might* vary in some apps.
<nilo> ciao
<nilo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<alaing> ariakus_: ok i created a group. I then need to assign my users to that group. Will I still be using /var/www?
<bobstro> Robert___:  test to your own satisfaction that it works.
<anlarye> this maybe a question for another channel. but does anyone know where to get an extension for firefox to view VRM files like the ones nagios creates?
<bobstro> Robert___:  you could open the folders on Storage in nautilus and update bookmarks to point to those instead, if that's less confusing. symlinks will still appear as 'real' location though.
<ActionParsnip> anlarye: http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/projectvrm/Firefox_plugin
<alaing> ariakus_: i assigned my users to that group. now what do i need to do?
<ariakus_> then add that group to var/www ACL
<crackstore> hye all
<Robert___> bobstro: all sounds good, though maybe hard to know until the system is used in earnest. most important thing is that OpenOffice files work across both systems, but i've proved that with one test just now.
<crackstore> anyone know what tool can i use for shoutcast?
<datacrusher> crackstore, for what? broadcast or lesson?
<bobstro> Robert___:  just be sure to keep anti-virus and spyware software updated on the windows side!
<k41> can someone tell me how to change PM-util settings?
<ActionParsnip> crackstore: transmitting or receiving?
<crackstore> broadcast.. because i want to onair
<datacrusher> icecast
<Robert___> bobstro: if i'm not *actually* putting home on Storage, i guess i'll have to always keep on eye out for what new folders might need to be reflected on both sides in future?
<datacrusher> darksnow + darkice
<bobstro> Robert___:  you may encounter a situation where the ntfs volume will not mount under linux if the windows machine was not shut down properly.
<crackstore> icecast?
<jtd> is anyone else having trouble trying to torrent Xubuntu?
<datacrusher> pretty much documentation on the shoutcast site
<ariakus_> bobstro, windows XP and laterneed no antivirus or antispyware
<somebody> Hi, one simple question. Whats the password of the defaul id_rsa private key. the password from my user don´t work (not changed yet) thanks!
<bobstro> Robert___:  well, that's where i take issue with the lifehacker article. they describe using rsync, but that's ONE WAY synchronization.
<bobstro> ariakus_:  you are joking i hope
<alaing> ariakus_: sorry for sounding stupid but how do I "add that group to var/www ACL" I'm new to linux and normally use windows and xampp
<crackstore> datacrusher, apt-get install icesast?
<ariakus_> jtd, i torrented Maverick ubuntu today and it was fine
<jrib> somebody: umm, what do you mean by "default id_rsa private key"?
<somebody> jrib: this: /home/username/.ssh/id_rsa
<ActionParsnip> crackstore: icecast is synonymous
<jrib> somebody: there's no such file by default.  You must have created it
<crackstore> ActionParsnip, that means?
<ActionParsnip> crackstore: similar but not the same
<somebody> i used it a time with my ubuntu system. just made ssh-copy-id without creating before. i thought.
<Robert___> bobstro: difficult to know what to do with the remaining folders in /home/lisa that aren't symlinks... Desktop, ICAClient, Public, Templates, Ubuntu One and Examples
<crackstore> ohh..
<somebody> and my system never asked for it.
<crackstore> ActionParsnip, can use for on air?
<Robert___> bobstro: strange; i don't see mention of rsync
<datacrusher> crackstore, icecast is a streaming server, the clients works with shoutcast if configured properly. darksnow is agui frontend for darkice, a connection to icecast servers
<jrib> somebody: you created it and set the password when you created it
<ActionParsnip> crackstore: not sure whatthat is, look at what icecastcan do to see
<ariakus_> bobstro, only windows 200 had problems of that kind
<somebody> jrib: hm, can´t remember. but thanks!
<bobstro> Robert___:  pretty much ignore those, since they're mostly for under linux. the exception might be ubuntu one. you *could* set it up to share files via the cloud using ubuntuone, but there's no need to with this solution.
<Robert___> bobstro: an exciting prospect, nonetheless :)
<bobstro> ariakus_:  i do not wish to argue, but that is absolutely not the case. the majority of spyware and recent viruses target xp and recent bretheren.
<karkwa> hi
<crackstore> ActionParsnip, oke.. thanks.. i try find it
<ariakus_> anyone experrience wireless blackputs in ubuntu?
<bobstro> Robert___:  i closed the page, but i thought i saw something there about rsync.
<karkwa> im help error
<bobstro> Robert___:  ubuntuone or dropbox or similar will be an option if you want lisa to move to a machine somewhere else, perhaps. not needed for what you're describing now though.
<alaing> ariakus_: sorry for sounding stupid but how do I "add that group to var/www ACL" I'm new to linux and normally use windows and xampp
<ActionParsnip> !details | karkwa
<ubottu> karkwa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<karkwa> ok im sorry
<ariakus_> alaing one minute
<alaing> ariakus_: ok
<bobstro> Robert___:  so is it what you wanted?
<Robert___> bobstro: it's an alternative to what i expected we might do (actually locating home on Storage), but seems quicker... i can't thank you enough
<CrAzYoNi> Hello all,
<ariakus_> alaing study docs of getfacl/setfacl
<CrAzYoNi> I'm using Ubuntu server without GUI
<fgasiogjd> is it normal that "somecommand 2>&1 | tee foobar.txt" is spitting out the output in a very sudden manner (30 lines at a time) instead of smoothly displaying one line at a time? somecommand outputs a line every second or two, yet tee only outputs every 20-30
<ActionParsnip> CrAzYoNi: many people do
<CrAzYoNi> How can I change the source from command-line env. ? (I want to change it from USA to IL [Israel])
<ActionParsnip> CrAzYoNi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ariakus_> fgasiogjd, it's called buffering
<Robert___> bobstro: really great help. i thought irc nowadays was full of jerks; apparently not. i've learned a good amount here. now i need to learn how else i can normalise Ubuntu for my GF, ie. iPod sync, printer and scanner access
<bobstro> Robert___:  my point is that home itself is only relevant to linux, so i leave it on linux filesystem. documents are shared, so i point those to shared filesystem. as i said, many ways to do things, none of which are 'wrong'
<Robert___> bobstro: sounds fair enough
<bobstro> Robert___:  irc is like trying to hold a conversation on the freeway doing 90MPH. :)
<fgasiogjd> ariakus_: yes but I thought the whole point of tee was to see the output and redirect it to a file, not "buffer for a while and then eventually display stuff"
<bobstro> Robert___:  printer isn't bad. i can sync my media player, but it ain't itunes. :)
<ariakus_> | does buffering
<fgasiogjd> is there a way to make it not buffer more than one line?
<ariakus_> i havde no idea
<fgasiogjd> or rather, pass lines on as it gathers them
<fgasiogjd> looks like there's a command called unbuffer
<Robert___> bobstro: ah, you say printer isn't bad - but i can't yet imagine how i'm going to connect Ubuntu to out HP Deskjet f4580 *wirelessly* like on my Mac :)
<kwakwa> fucl
<Braber01> Hey I'm having a problem with my printer; My Aunt just changed it from a Dymanic IP Address to a Static IP address and now whenever I'm in .gnome The printer will work for a while but then I have to restart my computer to get the printer to work again any ideas on how to fix this?
<bobstro> Robert___:  if you're lucky, driver is provided. if not, you get to hunt for a .PPD file (like my dell). network printers are fairly straightforward though.
<ActionParsnip> Robert___: HP love linux, it'll be fine
<kwakwa> fuck
<Madwill> hi i want a script to make the machine reboot i tryed "gksudo 'shutdown -r now'" but it makes a windows pop and ask for the sudo password
<IdleOne> kwakwa: Please watch your language
<Andy2113> hey guys, I got a question about partitioning and installing different OS. I have my computer running ubuntu installed alongside WinXP. Now last time I had it set up like this and had to re-install windows every time at boot it wouldn't give me an option to choose between ubuntu and windows. I think it's because windows got installed again later. Anyway, my question is, how can I install (or re-install) windows without losing the option of accessing my
<Robert___> cool
<bobstro> kwakwa:  not now. daddy's busy.
<Madwill> is there anyway i can make it so i already entered the password or bypass it ?
<IdleOne> bobstro: errrr, no feed troll plz kthnx
<bobstro> :)
<poolvibe_> Testing 123
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: what outputs do you get when you try to print?
<wam> Madwill: well, sudo or gksudo will ask for the password of the currently logged in user. Don't you have it? Then you can't use gksudo commands. You'll have to do something else. I'd have a hint maybe if you tell me what you're trying.
<Braber01> ActionParsnip: I don't get any Outputs the printer just stops working
<bobstro> Andy2113:  read up on boot recovery disks and procedures. you won't have to re-install but windows may over-write boot menu (grub).
<ActionParsnip> Andy2113: you can't. Windows will rewrite the MBR. You will need to boot to liveCD to reinstate grub
<franksterville> Test
<ariakus_> madwill chmod +s  /sbin/shutdown
<magnetron> whois franksterville
<OltreIrc`2143> hello
<wam> ariakus_: that'll require sudo too ;)
<Madwill> wam thx: i do have this password but i would need this script to run without me
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: so no messages on screen or lights flashing on the printer?
<fgasiogjd> ariakus_: another solution that I came across is calling fflush on stdout (only applicable if you have access to the app's source, of course)
<OltreIrc`2143> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<franksterville> Im the big giant new noober
<wam> Madwill: then listen to ariakus_ .
<Braber01> ActionParsnip: Yes That is correct
<CrAzYoNi> Nevermind, I changed it manually under /etc/apt/sources.list (using script I replaced each [us.] with [il.] thanks though.
<CrAzYoNi> 2
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: if you restart the cups service can you then print? Can you ping the IP?
<Madwill> thx is sbin/shutdown supposed to be my script or do i just write what he says
<ariakus_> fgasiogjd, there should be some obscure setting in /proc somewhere
<franksterville> funny thing is I just went through all this setting up print server w/ ububtu
<Braber01> ActionParsnip, I haven't tried that and I don't know how to do that
<silaru>  /msg ubottu !bot
<Andy2113> thanks guys! I'm reading up on it as I type this.
<BladeMcCool> apt-get seems to think this bitnami lampstack doesnt have apache2 -- it does -- but it doesnt have mod_perl (or so it would seem.). how can i make apt-get see the existing apache2 and set up a mod_perl for it? or how can i set up a mod_perl for the apache2 thats on there?
<ariakus_> add sudo before chmod
<wam> Madwill: you could add the suid bit (chmod +s) to /sbin/shutdown in order to allow any user to call it as he/she were root without sudo
<fgasiogjd> ariakus_: no root access, so it looks like the best solution for me is to fflush gratuitiously
<Madwill> ok thx i'll try this right now
<wam> Madwill: if that's not what you want, you may look at /etc/sudoers to create special rights for some users using sudo without a password.
<wam> Madwill: in that case you'd read man sudoers
<ActionParsnip> Braber01: sudo service cups stop; sleep 5; sudo service cups start
<alaing> ariakus_: acl was not installed I installed it and manged to use a simple getfacl.
<alaing> ariakus_: do i need to change the group?
<sabayonuser3> hi
<Madwill> wam should i reboot because it stills ask for a password when i call the rebootscript from the exterior
<ariakus_> ALAING no just add it to group part of /var/www acl
<karolina> hey
<zanberdo> I'm just discovered that one of my disks in my raid1 config has failed. I'm preparing to replace the drive and wanted to know if there is a site that has instructions for rebuilding the array using dmraid
<karolina> co tam?
<wam> Madwill: did you still call it with gksudo? Just do it without!
<ariakus_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Madwill> ok
<zanberdo> I'm running dmraid on ubuntu 9.04
<alaing> ariakus_: not quiet sure what i'm doing now. the group is already set to my_user
<karolina> you speak polish?
<Madwill> i do still use gksudo
<NicoleC> Anyone advise to use a ubuntu server as a nas?
<alaing> ariakus_: do i change it to the new group ftphome?
<karolina> my name is karolina im from poland
<wam> Madwill: just execute "/sbin/shutdown -r now" or something.
<jack__> Hello, how can I boot from WIndows 7? I tried everything out without any solution
<ActionParsnip> NicoleC: look into sftp and / or samba
<Madwill> trying it as we speak
<wam> ;)
<ActionParsnip> jack__: boot what?
<karolina> boot?
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone can help with vnc? i can vnc into my ubuntu 10.04 box, but seems when i open a firefox app, i get disconnected, weird
<jack__> I'd like to boot Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> jack__: so you installed ubuntu and can't boot win7 from grub2?
<xq0507> irc.sceneaccess.org
<jack__> correct
<ActionParsnip> jack__: so why didnt you say that?
<jack__> I am not English, I didnt know how to say that
<jack__> I am sorry for that
<wam> AndroidLoverInSF: if you have a proprietary graphics driver (e.g. from nvidia or ati) try to start x with an open source driver when using vnc. I remember that there were some issues with those proprietary drivers.
<ariakus_> alaing, which acl it has now?
<z00m> how to install libcurl ?
<Gnea> jack__: did you have windows 7 already installed before installing Ubuntu?
<z00m> what do i need to install via apt-get ?
<Gnea> !grub | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jack__> yes
<z00m> so iv got libcurl
<ActionParsnip> jack__: http://www.smipple.net/snippet/voyeg3r/How%20to%20add%20Vista/Windows%207%20partition%20to%20Grub%202%20(Ubuntu%209.10,%20Karmic%20Koala)
<Gnea> jack__: see ActionParsnip's URL
<jack__> "Sorry!! The page or snippet you requested could not be found. It may have been moved, or deleted."
<antIP> Anyone know how to move podcasts from rythmbox onto ipod? I've tried everything I can think of. The podcasts aren't moving onto my iPod.
<ActionParsnip> jack__: http://pastie.org/1199370
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: the ( ) breaks the link in xchat
<IdleOne> and probably most other clients
<Johanness> jack__: Did you partition the harddisk at ubuntu install?
<Toaday>  #minecraft
<alaing> how do i pastebin the result
<alaing> I have pastebinit installed
<ubuntu> hey there
<LjL> alaing: "command | pastebinit" or "cat filename | pastebinit" and then give the url (i don't know what's the relevant syntax because i have no idea what you need to paste)
<ActionParsnip> alaing: copy the text to a textfile and run:   pastebinit file
<jack__> is that the same case?
<sile> Hi, I've ran memtest86 for half an hour and I got one million errors so far. This means my memstick is broken or bad connected right?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: no need to cat if its a file dude ;)
<jack__> how can I check that
<jack__> "According to this my Windows partition is hda1."
<^DEMOSS^> excuse me - what is this  LATEX_COMPILER and were i can find it ?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: eh, makes more sense to me to remember it takes stuff from stdin
<ActionParsnip> ljl: i guess but it's not hugely necessary
<alaing> ariakus_: http://pastebin.com/caqcCruh
<jack__> This created a new a new file. I then added the following lines:
<jack__>  where is file on my hard driver?
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can help me with little problem ?? what is this -->>  LATEX_COMPILER <<-- and how i can get it ??
<aeon-ltd> jack__: created a file with what?
<jack__> console
<sda1986> hi all, i have a couple of problem with my webcam. I have an asus F3jp laptop with a ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam. Problem 1. Low quality definition how can I solve it? Problem 2. When I start the cam a led turn it on, but never turn it off. I know the webcam it doesn't work because i putted a programm camera monitor but it's annoying! Please help
<aeon-ltd> jack__: most likely though your /home or where ever you cd'd to
<ABGD> hi folks, a bit off topic here but, does anybody know if theres an iphone jailbreak available for latest update yet?
<LjL> ABGD: a bit *too* offtopic in all fairness :P
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/WjGpCnG5
<jack__> I cant fine it
<jack__> jack@jack-laptop:~$ # sudo nano /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<jack__> jack@jack-laptop:~$
<ariakus_> try setfacl -m g:<www group here>:r /var/www
<LjL> ABGD: there might be a dedicated channel but since i don't know about it, i guess you could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> jack__: then the file is just that.
<aeon-ltd> ABGD: whats the latest? if none since 4.1, then yes
<ABGD> LjL: Sorry! I'll try that room, thank you.
<ariakus_> alaing, or install eiciel to do it in GUI
<jack__> where is it?
<ActionParsnip> jack__: /etc/grub.d/11_Windows   is exactly where it is
<Madwill> wam it works you're a genius and i will drink a beer in your name tonight !
<cccctr> guys, how many time is usually  bunned on kubuntu channel?
<wam> Madwill: hey, it wasn't my hint ;)
<alaing> ariakus_:  i installed eiciel how do i open it?
<ActionParsnip> cccctr: bunned?
<Madwill> Oh yeah !
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: 1 day usually if you meant banned
<ariakus_> eiciel /var/www &
<Madwill> i'll drink 2 then
<ABGD> aeon-ltd: i believe there is 4.1.2 or something now :(
<wam> that's better
<aeon-ltd> Madwill: offtopic, but i've noticed you drink alot to helpers
<wam> i had 4
<cccctr> aeon-ltd  yes! bAnned
<Madwill> i do, i do ;)
<aeon-ltd> ABGD: check the http://blog.iphone-dev.org/
<LjL> cccctr: wait one day for good measure (unless you're sure the ban was a mistake) and then ask on #ubuntu-ops
<Madwill> aeon-ltd thx for the last time but as stated it did ask for a password
<cccctr> I have waited seversl days already!
<Madwill> now i'm fine
<jack__> "/11_Windows" not found
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: what were you doing in #kubuntu that got you kicked and banned?
<ActionParsnip> cccctr: could ask in #freenode
<LjL> cccctr: then join it now and ask
<LjL> ActionParsnip: what, no
<ariakus_> how to make windows borders THICKER? I cannot RESIZE them!
<LjL> ActionParsnip: #freenode doesn't deal with channel bans
<aeon-ltd> jack__: the full path is needed, /etc/grub.d/11_Windows
<alaing> ariakus_: it gives me an error when i try open it "Could not open the file "/var/www" (Operation not supported)"
<Madwill> FYI- its an automated machine which connect to a virtualclassroom and records everything with x11grab then from time to time i want it to reboot on its own at night for stability
<juk> anyone else cannot set colors in python console on gedit?
<ActionParsnip> cccctr: LjL: or #ubuntu-ops   maybe
<ariakus_> alaing, it probably means you have no acl support, mount /var with "acl" option
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yeah that's what i said :P
<cccctr> I write "/join #kubuntu"  AND NOTHING HAPPENED
<cccctr> [474] #kubuntu Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<cccctr> Why?
<LjL> cccctr: yes. that's because you're banned. you said that before. we believe you.
<^DEMOSS^> 8( nobody dont't know that ?? 8(
<cccctr> Whar for?
<wam> cccctr: you ate your cat
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/WjGpCnG5
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can help me with little problem ?? what is this -->>  LATEX_COMPILER <<-- and how i can get it ??
<LjL> cccctr: i don't know. as we said (three times), you need to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> cccctr: try listening though :\
<alaing> ariakus_: and how do i mount /var with the acl option sorry I'm complete newbie at linux commandline
<ariakus_> ^DEMOSS^, any latex package has one
<^DEMOSS^> latex package ??
<ariakus_> alaing, add this to mount options in fstab
<ariakus_> and why the hell you're configuring server if you have no linux experience??
<antIP> How do I use paste bin?
<aeon-ltd> !latex | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<aeon-ltd> !pastebin | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LjL> antIP: you just paste whatever you need to paste on it, and then give the resulting URL
<Gnea> antIP: you select text with your mouse, then paste it to the pastebin website, click submit, then paste the URL it gives here
<alaing> ariakus_: trying to learning linux in my own time.
<juk> I cannot set colors in gedit pycononsole http://pastebin.com/2qpNqpHG
<^DEMOSS^> ariakus_ aeon-ltd thanks - i try it
<^DEMOSS^> latex - cjk is good ?
<ariakus_> never worked with CJK, sorry
<rypervenche> Does anyone use VirtualBox's Guest Additions? I have a question about it.
<HurRduRrr> yo
<alaing> ariakus_: so i need to make the changes to fstab.conf? this is my fstab.conf http://pastebin.com/Hj9DRQz2
<^DEMOSS^> aeon-ltd ariakus_ thnx - now i have only 4 errors ))
<aeon-ltd> ^DEMOSS^: your welcome
<chrissharp123> rypervenche: go ahead with your questions
<^DEMOSS^> http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve
<HurRduRrr> exit
<puff> Hm, I'm using the computertemp gnome applet for displaying my CPU temperature.  However, the applet says 117 degrees while "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature" says it's 47 degrees.
<cccctr> ubuntu-ops ignore me!!!   may be it is becase I was banned in kubuntu channel... bad boys.
<rypervenche> chrissharp123: I'm running Lucid and I'm VMing Windows XP so I can play Final Fantasy VII without having to dual boot. The problem is the Guest Additions video driver does not support 256 bit color, so it will not work with FF7. How can I uninstall the driver while keeping the rest of the features that Guest Additions has to offer?
<puff> Ohwait, the second is celsius, the applet is farenheit.  Hm.
<cccctr> ok
<cccctr> bye
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: email freenode
<^DEMOSS^> this is syntax error or error with configuration file ?? or i must install more package ???
<cccctr> 1:16  time to sleep
<cccctr> moscow time
<cccctr> bye
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: meh, g'night i suppoe
<alaing> ariakus_: i tried setfacl -m g:ftphome:r /var/www and that also return operation not supported
<aeon-ltd> *suppoe
<aeon-ltd> *suppose
<cccctr> g'night
<aeon-ltd> YEAH finally did it
<cccctr> quit
<cccctr> exit
<cccctr> ??
<chrissharp123> rypervenche: that's actually a little beyond my Vbox skill, but it sounds like it might be a WinXP issue - you might ask in #virtualbox
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: err forward slash
<littlebearz> .
<aeon-ltd> cccctr: '/quit'
<MarfisDame> How do you enable pae in kernel?
<ariakus_> alaing add ,acl after "errors=ro and reboot
<rypervenche> chrissharp123: Oh cool, thanks. Didn't know there was one. I'm still very newbish when it comes to support here...but I'm loving every minute of Ubuntu :)
<ariakus_> MarfisDame, install pae kernel
<MarfisDame> I have 10.04 32 bit lts and 4 gb of ram but I can see only 3,5 ...
<^DEMOSS^> aeon-ltd ariakus_  -  http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve   any ideas ??
<MarfisDame> ariakus_,  Ok so how do I do that?
<chrissharp123> rypervenche: glad to hear it :-)
<MarfisDame> ariakus_,  I'm a linux newbie.
<ariakus_> MarfisDame, linux-image-pae or smth like this
<Marforius> If anyone is around that has this problem before or knows about it if its a bug, basically a new install of ubuntu and the synaptics touchpad doesnt work, acer aspire 7540: when you disable the touchpad/mouse buttons with the key to disable it when you go to turn it back on it doesn't respond at all. Should I make a ticket or?
<MarfisDame> ariakus_,  Thanks
<MarfisDame> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<MarfisDame> :DOhh sweet
<^DEMOSS^> x64 more good than PAE
<alaing> ariakus_: so it read errors=remount-ro,acl  0       1?
<ariakus_> alaing, yes
<ariakus_> ^DEMOSS^, it equires system reeinstall though
<sda1986> hi all, i have a couple of problem with my webcam. I have an asus F3jp laptop with a ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam. Problem 1. Low quality definition how can I solve it? Problem 2. When I start the cam a led turn it on, but never turn it off. I know the webcam it doesn't work because i putted a programm camera monitor but it's annoying! Please help
<antIP> !pastebinit Existing instance running - activating via D-Bus.
<antIP> ^CTraceback (most recent call last):
<antIP>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 574, in msg_reply_handler
<antIP>     def msg_reply_handler(message):
<antIP> KeyboardInterrupt
<FloodBot2> antIP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antIP> Traceback (most recent call last):
<xp_prg> can the ubuntu desktop edition be used as a live cd?
<aeon-ltd> xp_prg: the iso is a livecd
<xp_prg> does it come with a default virus scanner that I can check a windows drive with?
<alaing> ariakus_: brb
<antIP> I tried to open up gpodder and I got this error (obviously related to python), but it says the instance is running, but I can't find it running anywhere... http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<AndroidLoverInSF> thanks wam.  anyone know how to revert back to generic ubuntu video drivers instead of proprietary graphics card drivers? it asked me to use proprietary so i clicked yes, but dont know exactly what it installed
<aeon-ltd> xp_prg: not sure, i don't think so, but you can make your own liveCD with 'Reconstructor' (google it)
<drew212> how to i replace newline characters with spaces, then write that back to the file? I tried using tr, but it doesnt write to the file
<rypervenche> :/ No one is talking in #vbox :(
<xp_prg> can't I install one then use it with the livecd?
<bobstro> drew212:  redirect tr output to tmp file, then mv tmpfile over original perhaps?
<ariakus_> xp_prg, just download drweb scanner ab
<ariakus_> nd do it from windows
<bobstro> drew212:  assuming you *want* to replace the original.
<drew212> bobstro: how do i do that?
<ilovefairuz> drew212: append '>  filename' to replace file? works for anything that prints to stdout
<bobstro> ilovefairuz:  he wants to edit in-place, so i'd redirect to a tmp file 1st before over-writing input file.
<ariakus_> rypervenche, are you sure? i thought I was playing diablo 1 in virtualbox which is 256-color game
<antIP> When I run gPodder I can't access any files from nautilus through the file browser. I just gut a pink window link I don't have permission to view files or something.
<bobstro> drew212:  run existing command, but append '> tmpfile' to it. check tmpfile to make sure it's ok, the mv that over original file if so.
<rypervenche> ariakus: Apparently it's a problem with older games, and FF7 is old enough.
<antIP>  I tried to open up gpodder and I got this error (obviously related to python), but it says the instance is running, but I can't find it running anywhere... http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<drew212> thanks =)
<bekks> hi
<ariakus_> is there a way to put GNOME panel to the RIGHT?
<alaing> ariakus_: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!! It works perfectly as I was hoping it too. I can now ftp files across to my server and am able to view them straight away without having to chmod files after uploading them
<ariakus_> rypervenche, try vmvare player
<bobstro> ariakus_:  you can move it to right of screen if that's what you mean.
<zedkappa> so there is no way of selecting the first items of lists without using a loop?
<ariakus_> bobstro, when I do it look DORKY
<rypervenche> ariakus_: This is where I found the information.
<bekks> using do-release-upgrade, and getting to the point to acknowledge the changes being done, what exactly will happen when pressing "no, dont do this"? will the system being "resetted" to the point it was before issuing "do-release-upgrade"?
<bobstro> ariakus_:  you can set alignment in properties to line it up.
<alaing> ariakus_: really appreciate all your help specially for a linux newbie like myself
<rypervenche> ariakus_: Awww, so I'd have to get rid of Virtualbox? I just got everything set up and I'm all used to it now. Hmmmm...
<juk> bug http://pastebin.com/2qpNqpHG ?
<ariakus_> rypervenche, I would try it first
<antIP> Can anyone tell me what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<zedkappa> so there is no way of selecting the first items of multiple lists without using a loop?
<trism> juk: do you have python-gconf installed?
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can check this http://pastebin.com/U8gKXkv6 and say me - were in that configuration we can see ERROR's ??  it's   5\7\15\17  lines
<ariakus_> there's no ALIGNMENT in settings, when I put it to theside all the text is TURNED and icons are HUGE
<juk> trism: ii  python-gconf                                2.28.1-1ubuntu2
<^DEMOSS^> errors we can see here in the end of DOC http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve
<bobstro> ariakus_:  on 10.04, if i just right-click and select orientation, set it to right, it is oriented properly.
<tigertv69> hey guys i was wondering if there is a cloud computing channel
<alaing> good night everyone
<alaing> thansk for all your help today
<bobstro> ariakus_:  sorry - right-click->properties->orientation
<tigertv69> cloud computing>
<tigertv69> ?
<antIP> Can anyone tell me what this error means?http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<juk> trism: ubuntu2 stands for lucid?
<trism> juk: no, ubuntu2 just means the second ubuntu version of a package, and it seems to be a bug because I have it here too, give me a minute to look at the code
<juk> trism: i don't understand any of python, thanks
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can check this http://pastebin.com/U8gKXkv6 and say me - were in that configuration we can see ERROR's ??  it's   5\7\15\17  lines
<^DEMOSS^> errors we can see here in the end of DOC http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve
<^DEMOSS^> thanks for enybody who help me little
<smp> adios
<zedkappa> this makes no sense there is no way of getting ('h','j','q') from [('h','c'),('j','f'),('q','b')] ?
<littlebearz> juk: you should see it at ocw.mit.edu
<KB1JWQ> zedkappa: In what? sed? :-)
<zedkappa> oops
<zedkappa> #python
<juk> littlebearz: see what?
<z00m> how do i give a bash .sh file execute privs ?
<zedkappa> sorry
<^DEMOSS^> ыгвщ ыг ,
<^DEMOSS^> sudo su ?
<ZykoticK9> z00m, "chmod +x filename"
<russjr08> z00m: chmod +x filename.sh
<z00m> thanks
<russjr08> np
<babu__> how to check in command line..wat os i am using and its version
<LjL> !version | babu__
<ubottu> babu__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<^DEMOSS^> chmod - yes )
<Licuadora> Ok, so i got this Linux book, and I was reading about ALSA
<Licuadora> typed yhis, ang got this
<Licuadora> root@djiin:~# alsactl -d restore
<Licuadora> alsactl: load_state:1571: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for reading: No such file or directory
<Licuadora> So...
<Licuadora> That means...?
<ZykoticK9> !enter | Licuadora
<ubottu> Licuadora: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Licuadora> That there is no /asound.state
<Licuadora> If I create that file, what should i put inside that file?
<babu__> is it same for all other os's like fedora,centos,etc
<Licuadora> All I want is sound
<ariakus_> nothing to restore from
<terminal> hey.. I have two ATI cards with two monitors plugged into one and one monitor in the other card.  Looking to have all three displays use one desktop.  Was able to do this with Xinerama, but it was slow and compositing didn't work.  Do I have any other options?
<Licuadora> And since i upgraded to 10.10, lots of packages where deleted
<babu__> is it same for all other os's like fedora,centos,etc
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can check this http://pastebin.com/U8gKXkv6 and say me - were in that configuration we can see ERROR's ??  it's   5\7\15\17  lines
<^DEMOSS^> errors we can see here in the end of DOC http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve
<ZykoticK9> babu__, other OSs probably won't use the lsb_release command
<^DEMOSS^> thanks for enybody who help me little
<babu__> wat will they use..do you have ant idea
<babu__> wat will they use..do you have ant idea
<Licuadora> Well?
<trism> juk: found the error, I'll submit a patch and hopefully it will be fixed soon, this is the patched file: http://pastebin.com/LCLbXLry (/usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/pythonconsole/config.py) if you want a temporary fix (changed two lines)
<chus225> Hi everybody
<ZykoticK9> babu__, i have no idea (will probably depend on the distro in question)
<juk> trism: haha it was import gconf
<juk> trism: right?
<trism> juk: it was actually refering to the class scoped gconf module without the class prefix (so it looked in the global scope instead)
<antIP> Can anyone tell me why I received this sort of message in terminal when I tried to open gPodder? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<trism> juk: I just added PythonConsoleConfig. to the two references, and the colors are now correctly saved and updated
<juk> trism: cool, import gconf also worked heh :p
<z00m> anyway to check if a $1 variable is empty in a bash script ?
<z00m> like a if statement etc ?
<trism> juk: yes that would work too
<juk> trism: today my second bug in maverick, so you submitted?
<z00m> if $1 = "" then; Enter something punk
<patrick_> how to set up sound in lubintu
<Zeating> Does anyone know what i can do about ubuntu booting into low graphics mode
<Zeating> I have an nvidia 320m
<z00m> is that possible in bash script ?
<z00m> if $1 = "" then, echo please enter a filename etc etc
<patrick_> any one no how to setup sound
<ZykoticK9> !away > legeoX
<ubottu> legeoX, please see my private message
<trism> juk: I will in a moment, unless you want to
<z00m> google could probley help me here but im just lazy :)
<sda1986> hi all, i have a couple of problem with my webcam. I have an asus F3jp laptop with a ID 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam. Problem 1. Low quality definition how can I solve it? Problem 2. When I start the cam a led turn it on, but never turn it off. I know the webcam it doesn't work because i putted a programm camera monitor but it's annoying! Please help
<patrick_> can someone help me
<chus225> Anybody knows if next week It will be availeable a new version of the netbook one
<BedMan> z00m: use $# to interogate the contents of the command line
<ZykoticK9> chus225, yes on 10.10.10
<juk> trism: Lets you do, send me bug link I'll see, Im new to that stuff :p
<BedMan> z00m: and you can test for -z "$1" to verify it's zero length... take a look at the bash and test manpages
<chus225> Ok, thank you
<patrick_> can i get help getting sound on lubuntu
<tv_> Hey there @ all
<g0tcha> hey guys, what does ubuntu 10.10 candidate means?
<ZykoticK9> !maverick | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BedMan> g0tcha: release candidate is not a real release :-)
<ljsoftnet> can i multi task in ubuntu netbook 10.04?
<tv_> how can i configure kaffeine 1.1 to use vdpau. Works fine with kaffeine 0.8.8 but it freezes from time to time
<BedMan> ljsoftnet: yes
<brennan> maverick is a little rocky. go ahead and try it
<LjL> ljsoftnet: eh, it's not a "limited edition". it just tries to make life easier for netbooks :P
<BedMan> ljsoftnet: all unix based operating systems multitask
<g0tcha> i see
<ljsoftnet> LjL BedMan ah
<brennan> it took me two installs
<g0tcha> when is the final release going to be released?
<brennan> 10.10 for a perfect 10
<brennan> six days
<ZykoticK9> g0tcha, today is the 4th - it's released on the 10th
<brennan> sunday
<g0tcha> so if i download and install it now, i can just uprade later?
<antIP> This is about the 10th time I've asked this question in the last 10 minutes. Can someone please help me? Why did I get this error when openning gPodder from the terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<BedMan> g0tcha: I'd suggest waiting
<ZykoticK9> g0tcha, yes see the factoid !final if interested
<ZykoticK9> g0tcha, i'd also recommend waiting!
<aeon-ltd> yeah, uhh why is the beta release very shortly before the actual release? shouldn't bug squashing be the highest priority therefore beta/alpha should be around earlier
<tv_> how can i configure kaffeine 1.1 to use vdpau. Works fine with kaffeine 0.8.8 but it freezes from time to time ?
<ZykoticK9> tv_, wait longer before repeating your question - see the factoid !repeat
<g0tcha> thanks guys
<chus225> What is the difference betwen normal and netbook versions?
<tv_> ZykoticK9, sorry ill be patient
<aeon-ltd> chus225: the gui
<ZykoticK9> chus225, the interface is only real difference - default programs as well
<antIP> Why did I get this error when openning gPodder from the terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<ZykoticK9> chus225, i believe (but not sure) that Chrome will be default browser in NBE in 10.10
<chus225> And it is really better install the netbook version in a notebook?
<rww> ZykoticK9: correct
<beagleburt> G'day from New Zealand! Using "X-Chat" irc client & can't get "Beep" / sound alerts to work. OS: Lucid Lynx 10.04 Gnome Desktop X-Chat irc client .
<ZykoticK9> chus225, i'd STRONGLY recommend the full desktop version (but it's pure preference)
<rww> chus225: You can use either. I personally dislike UNE and use the Desktop version on my netbook; others do the opposite.
<soadfreak15> hi im using a dell inspiron 5160 that has the xgi volari xp5 video card and i cant seem to get the right drivers all i can use is the vesa drivers any help?
<ZykoticK9> rww, sorry about your logging/loco issue </OT>
<chus225> Ok thank you
<juk> trism: you here?
<ljl871> hi anyone ?
<ren_> server irc.freenode.net
<ZykoticK9> ren_, you're there.  ljl871 do you have a question?  if so ask away.
<bobstro> beagleburt:  you mean the beeps in xchat?
<antIP> Why did I get this error when openning gPodder from the terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<soadfreak15> ???
<ljl871> no urgent questions at this time. I'm just trying out
<tien> hello everyone, how to run vncviewer in Ubuntu ?
<beagleburt> bobstro: yes
<ljl871> the use of xchat.
<bobstro> beagleburt:  i just did settings->preferences->sound and pointed each event to a suitable audio file. you can test with play.
<bobstro> beagleburt:  so for example, i set beep to point to /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav
<ZykoticK9> ljl871, this channel #ubuntu frowns on general chit-chat, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting with someone (who's still interested in ubuntu hopefully)
<trism> juk: yes, was writing the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/654867
<antIP> Why did I get this error when openning gPodder from the terminal? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506000/
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | antIP
<ubottu> antIP: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<tv_> can i buy an answer here? and how much would it cost?
<ljl871> I'm now using xchat. Former chat method no longer works. There was a faulure to find the IRCApplet.class
<ZykoticK9> tv_, answers are free - just ask the question ;)
<tv_> how can i configure kaffeine 1.1 to use vdpau. Works fine with kaffeine 0.8.8 but it freezes from time to time ?
<juk> trism: thanks you man!
<beagleburt> bobstro: especially to alert me when I'm waiting for a private message while I'm looking at the channel. I have been playing with the preferences to no avail...HORRIBLE noise from 6x .ogg files!
<nimbiotics> how do i find out which driver is my wifi card using. TIA!
<bobstro> beagleburt:  yeah, i had no luck with .oggs either. you'll have to figure out which event to assign a sign.
<ljl871> anyone here from PACS linux SIG??
<antIP> ZykoticK9 Wait, there are 1370 people in this support channel and no one has a clue as to an answer to my question? I highly doubt it.
<acicula> nimbiotics: just check the wireless card that you have
<ljl871> quit
<ariakus_> why ubuntu russ 2 times slower than vista on same hardware&
<ChogyDan> what can I do to get deluge fixed?
<acicula> antIP: antagonizing people wont get you an answer quicker
<bobstro> ariakus_:  what are you running?
<nimbiotics> acicula: how do check it?
<ChogyDan> ariakus_: how do you know it goes slower?  any benchmarks?
<ljl871> exit
<aeon-ltd> ariakus_: ati gpu?
<acicula> nimbiotics: in a console type lspci | grep Network
<acicula> ljl871: you need to prefix a /
<aky> hi
<nimbiotics> acicula: thx!
<aeon-ltd> aky: what up
<antIP> acicula: Fine, if I can't find help here then I'll go somewhere else.
<ariakus_> even mouse stops and keystrokes are lost
<ariakus_> firefox sytem monitot and synaptic in gnome
<ariakus_> no
<Lychaeus> Anyone have any experience with quick synergy?>
<acicula> the keyboard sharing thing?
<tv_> ZykoticK9, im running a dvb--s2 card with kaffeine 1.1 but its not using vdpau. Therefore hd channels are flickering. In kaffeine 0.8.8 you can configure video driver as vdpau and watch hd channels without problem. but in 1.1 version of kaffeine thats not possible. so my question is how to enable vdpau with kaffeine in lucid 10.04?
<beagleburt> hey who is doing what with my nick?
<__cool__> Lychaeus: yes. it worked fine
<sedeki> can someone help me get my wifi going? fuijutsi-siemens amilo
<Lychaeus> How can i make quick synergy start at startup, and connect to the server?
 * sedeki will never buy a FS again
<acicula> sedeki: do you see access points in the network list, and can you paste the output from lspci | grep Network ?
<acicula> in a console
<toology> Hi, can someone help me with a keyboard problem on 10.4 netbook edition?
<sedeki> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 04)
<faustisch> d
<sedeki> acicula: it is not activated
<ZykoticK9> tv_, to be honest i've never used kaffeine in my life.  I'm an mplayer guy myself, but wouldn't know what to do with a dvb card either.  I use MythTV with an Hauppaugge OTA-HD card, but don't have vdpau for my TV playback -- so i'm affraid i'm no help.  best of luck man.
<sedeki> "network is down" when i try to "dhclient wlan0"
<acicula> sedeki: thats pretty normal
<lazyPower> toology, please state the nature of your medical emergency
<acicula> sedeki: you need to associate with a network before you can run dhcp
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> anyone can help me for setup idjc?
<z00m> can someone check this bash script over and check if ive got the if statement right in it. im noob to this just guessing :)
<acicula> sedeki: does a list of networks show in the network applet?
<z00m> http://pastebin.com/Shr5xK9p
<sedeki> acicula: "iwlist wlan0 list" says network is down as well
<sedeki> no
<tv_> ZykoticK9, thx for answering ;-) if you need help with dvb at anytime ;-)
<toology> @lazypower My netbooks keyboard is not correctly recognized, so I get numbers instead of letters
<toology> I tried using shift or alt, but no luck
<lazyPower> have you tried changing the keyboard layout? system->preferences->keyboard
<acicula> sedeki: k, is the system up to date or did you just install it?
<sedeki> both
<ChogyDan> sedeki: try sudo iwlist scanning wlan0
<acicula> !wifi > acicula
<ubottu> acicula, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> toology, numlock?
<toology> yes, no change. tried english and serbian latin
<sedeki> ChogyDan: network is down
<lazyPower> Hmm. Not sure why its doing that other than a wrong layout or you have some funky function key mishap.
<z00m> http://pastebin.com/Rf6yniU1 <--- is this how you do a if statement in bash script
<acicula> does ifconfig show you a wlan0 device?
<toology> haha it was numlock
<sedeki> yes
<soadfreak15> help with sis driver?
<sedeki> amilo is famous for having to activate it's wlan
<sedeki> using "acer hotkeys"
<lazyPower> toology, hi5, lovin it when fixes are simple.
<toology> my god, it never occured to me it had one in the first place, since it has no numeric keyboar
<acicula> sedeki: eh?
<toology> thaks a lot ppl
<sedeki> http://www.cakey.de/acerhk/
<__cool__> Lychaeus: that's not what *quick*synergy is for... have a look at the 'STARTING AUTOMATICALLY' section of 'man synergyc' for the client
<Lychaeus> kk thanks
<nimbiotics> acicula: im checking for a usb dong, when I use lsusb | grep Network i get the line that defines my card but not the driver its using, can u help?
<acicula> sedeki: can you try this http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9285383&postcount=4
<U2010> Hello. can anyone tell me what's the status of btrfs in meerkat's release candidate?
<sedeki> WOHOOO
<Ifur> is there some magic trick to force evolution to be standards compliant, i.e. plain text as default?
<sedeki> acicula: thanxxxx
<sedeki> :-)
<ariakus_> my panel looks like CRAP http://yfrog.com/izpanelzp how to make it Look SEXY?
<rww> U2010: As I understand it, it's available in the installer's partitioning, but isn't default. #ubuntu+1 would likely know better.
<rww> (so you can use it, but you need to tell it to use it)
<ariakus_> Ifur, text/plain is not a standard
<acicula> sedeki: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9361100&postcount=7 may or may not be usefull in your case, but if you dont have connection issues id just leave it
<U2010> rww: I'll ask there. thanks
<sedeki> this worked
<sedeki> thanks
<sedeki> brb on my wifi
<acicula> sedeki: i figured :) sweet
<nimbiotics> can some please tell me how to find out which driver a usb wifi dong is using? TIA!
<acicula> nimbiotics: paste your device name
<Ifur> ariakus_: fine, is there way to force evolution to follow plain text as default in emaisl convention, so I can keep my sanity?
<acicula> nimbiotics: there is only one driver for a device so
<ChogyDan> nimbiotics: I think you can use sudo lshw -C network
<ariakus_> what I 've to do with that awful panel?
<Ifur> ariakus_: because, it is *the* convention, at least 90% use it (windows people are not part of my world).
<Wildfire> Since when is plain text ASCII not a standard?
<Ifur> So I cannot default to text with evolution mail client?
<Wildfire> Ask the Evolution people, they'd probably know.
<Wildfire> I use Thunderbird, so I can't help.
<ariakus_> Ifur, tried gconf? it could be somewgere
<nimbiotics> acicula: device name is wlan0
<z00m> wo
<Ifur> ariakus_: thanks.
<acicula> nimbiotics: nono, the output from lspci | grep Network tells you what the device is
<Ifur> Wildfire: Ubuntu, gnome, evolution, aren't you all part of the same ecosystem, kind of?
<Wildfire> To get a graphical view of the system devices and possibly drivers there's hwinfo.
<nimbiotics> acicula: its a usb device: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
<Wildfire> Possibly sysinfo
<ariakus_> hwinfo sucks
<Wildfire> There's a few utils available as well as the commandline lspci and such.
<soadfreak15> if i change my driver in xorg.conf to sis when i restart my laptop the screen goes all weird after the ubuntu logo then nothin
 * Wildfire shrugs
<soadfreak15> anyone?
<acicula> nimbiotics: driver's called rtl8187
<noir_lord> Anyone else have major stability issues when using nivida-current with a 7xxx series graphics card?, it is so bad that I had to use my ancient thinkpad while I found time to re-install
<noir_lord> so far using the nouveau driver it has not crashed
<franksterville> Woohooo irc on iPad
<Licuadora> Can someone guide for an ALSA instalation?
<acicula> nimbiotics: looks like it has support for quite awhile, you having trouble getting it to work?
<ariakus_> my panel looks like CRAP http://yfrog.com/izpanelzp how to make it Look SEXY?
<Ifur> noir_lord: having used Nvidia in linux for a decade, newer drivers tend to *rarely* offer performance imporvements or new features to old cards, they actually often make them slower!
<acicula> Licuadora: ubuntu uses ALSA under the hood
<nimbiotics> acicula: i dnt mena 2 b funny but, i know the name of the driver, i just dnt know how to find it using ubuntu. i need to update it in order to make sure i can do injection
<Licuadora> acicula: Well, I do not have any sound
<acicula> nimbiotics: its somewhere under /lib/modules/<kernel version>
<aeon-ltd> ariakus_: get a plain background image or color, the gradient is really not working vertically
<Ifur> noir_lord: only reason to upgrade nvidia driver is if the kernel actually requires it.
<acicula> you can however just patch the kernel source and copy over the configuration and just build the module you want
<elias_> hey anyone know anything about kTorrent?
<noir_lord> Ifur, I've always found the opposite, that the newer drivers are at least as stable as the older drivers and often have useful bug fixes, I will try deliberately installing an older driver
<franksterville> Transmission is my fav torrent client
<noir_lord> this is turning into a show stopper, I have a big programming job due monday and I really don't have time for this
<Licuadora> If Ubuntu 10.10 comes with ALSA "under the hood" like acicula says, how come all of the ALSA utils are deleted from synaptic?
<ariakus_> but vertial stacked icons and turned text??
<elias_> transmission?
<elias_> cool thanks
<elias_> ill try that
<TheLimeRunner> Quick question:
<acicula> noir_lord: arent the packaged nvidia binary drivers not working?
<franksterville> What distro u on
<TheLimeRunner> I installed Ubuntu 10.10
<acicula> *are
<TheLimeRunner> And am experiencing sever mouse lag
<acicula> TheLimeRunner: try #ubuntu+1 for 10.10 support
<TheLimeRunner> Thanks
<Ifur> noir_lord: having a simmilar experience, I'm never moving away from CLI ever again, good bye Evolution, hello Mutt -- here boy!
<cjmaynar> evening folks. my ubuntu 10.04 install crashed horriblly, and won't boot anymore - after bios i'm dropped to grub rescue
<franksterville> This is why I stick to lts distros
<ariakus_> it has alsamixer?
<cjmaynar> i don't care too much about restoring it to working, i'd just like to recover my files
<cjmaynar> however, i can't mount the exsiting partions under a live cd
<noir_lord> acicula, I get two different kinds of crashses, X11 totally freezes, even the magic sysrq fails and another where X11 crashes and then the audio freezes followed by a lovely screech that scares the cat horribly
<noir_lord> franksterville, this is 10.04 LTS I'm using, I mostly stick with the LTS since I *need* it to just work
<cjmaynar> i show sda1 as fat32 - the old windows install, that'll mount, but i don't care about that, then sda2 is just labed 'extended', and sda5 is linux swap. i can't get either of those to mount
<acicula> you cant mount extended partitions or swap
<cjmaynar> acicula: yeah...it seems so...but then wehere could the other partition have gone?
<cjmaynar> those are the only three that show on fdisk -l
<acicula> can you pastebin the output?
<Wildfire> When partitions disappear, system crash, and partitions can't be mounted, I do a check of the hardware.  Might be a failing drive.
<cjmaynar> of fdisk? uh, one sec, i gotta hook that pc up to the net
<acicula> could be the partition got deleted somehow but that doesnt happen out of the blue
<cjmaynar> i suspect harddrive failure. it is an older laptop
<Wildfire> Backups.
<acicula> well or if you understand the output check the cilinders for missing stuff
<Wildfire> Always make backups.
<acicula> but id guess there has to be a sda6 in there somewhere
<Ch1ll> I've got a bad install and need to reinstall. System is set to boot off USB key, but when it tries to it looks like the usb key is just trying to load off the hard drive and dumping me to a "grub rescue>" prompt. Any way to force the installer to run off the usb key like it's expected to?
<cjmaynar> hah, yeah, unfortuanetly it's been in the care of my parents
<Wildfire> Or at least have two drives in a RAID 1 for some basic redundancy.
<cjmaynar> now that it's crashed, they want me to fix it of course
<Wildfire> I always dreaded having to do retail PC repairs when I was working for the consulting company.
<acicula> wipe first, fix later
<Wildfire> The answer to the question of "Did you make a backup?" is not "well....."  It's yes or no
<noir_lord> I have my important stuff on a slackware server that just sits in the corner doing it's thing, no offense to ubuntu but when there are large sums of money (to me anyway) involved I keep my source on a slackware box
<acicula> yeah its not the software thats keeping your bits alive youknow
<Wildfire> I don't have anything really important but if I want to keep something, I stuff it on my FreeNAS box I've got in the corner.
<Wildfire> It's at least got a basic RAID1 going with two drives.
<cjmaynar> hah, the answer in this case is a resounding 'no'
<noir_lord> I'm paranoid about it, I lost alot of work when I had a laptop hard drive release it's magic smoke and I'd done a couple of weeks of hard work and not sync'd
<cjmaynar> fdisk output: http://pastebin.com/SWENxj1S
<elias_> hey anyone know how to use Transmission?
<noir_lord> now I back up to the slackware server, the media PC and a linode instance via SCP
<Wildfire> Yea, there's been a lot of work lost when the magic smoke gets released.
<Wildfire> It's why even on a Windows network you can force some of the defaults to go to the network server instead of allowing a local save.
<elias_> anyway, im a torrent noob. im downloading a movie, is there anything specal i have to do when its finished downloading? mounth it or something
<acicula> heu
<Wildfire> When people hit the save button and Windows default is "My Documents" and it's been redirected to the network server and people just automatically hit save, that document is safe from at least that PC failing.
<acicula> sda1 starts before the end of sda2
<noir_lord> elias_, not usually, they are just regular avi files (with various encodings), mplayer or vlc should handle them
<elias_> so i just right click- play
<cjmaynar> acicula: hm, yeah
<acicula> and 1-18754 -1 is not allocated
<Wildfire> You might need to add some extra codecs.
<Wildfire> I had to do it the other day.
<noir_lord> elias_, yeah you should be fine, take a look at medibuntu if you have any codec issues
<acicula> could try defining a partition from cilinder 1-18753  and see if it mounts?
<elias_> kk thanks
<Wildfire> Hate to say it, but many times the nonfree stuff has to be installed to actually interact with things from the Windows world.
<Wildfire> I find VLC exceedingly good, whether Windows or Linux, to play some formats.
<acicula> cjmaynar: whats with that sda1 though, is there windows on there?
<acicula> and which one, as that partition type seems kinda old
<Ch1ll> I put the ubuntu CD on a USB stick, set the system to only boot off the USB key, and yet the USB stick tries to load the system. How do I force it to load the install environment?
<cjmaynar> acicula: yeah, there's windows XP on there
<Wildfire> Although with the extra codecs and nonfree packages, Totem plays pretty much anything I've thrown at it so far.
<cjmaynar> acicula: i'd thought i'd whiped that partion when i installed ubuntu but it seems not
<cjmaynar> gparted showes the entire disk as unallocatd
<acicula> heh
<Verlix> Hey
<acicula> maybe there is a tool to reconstruct tables again
<Verlix> Does anybody know how to import authentication keys into ubuntu via cli?
<acicula> probably best to first make a raw disk image though
<acicula> just DD the whole thing across the network
<acicula> and then go to work on the image and see if you can fix it
<doubi> Hi all. Launchpad sent me here. Haven't had any luck on #firefox so here goes: Firefox 4b6 can't see my History, and won't suggest Any URLs when I type in the location bar. I dual boot with WinXP, saving profiles in /media/xp/MozillaProfiles, which Could complicate things... But, when I start up FF3 it shows my History fine, so it Is being logged, just not shown in 4b6.
<cjmaynar> yeah, that's preobablly the best approach. i'd rather not mess up any data that still exists
<doubi> Any wild theories!? I can't find reference to anyone having a similar problem anywhere (most location bar problems are easily solved in Preferences / about:config)
<starnostar> i cant get suspend working, google didnt help with my mobo
<ariakus_> gnome-settings daemon jusr died, why?
<Wildfire> doubi, permissions OK?
<Wildfire> Account you're running 4b6 from have permissions to see everything where you have it?
<starnostar> s2ram says i have an unknown mobo
<Wildfire> I've found many times quirks like this come down to account permissions to the files or folders in question.
<tmwnni> can anyone point me to a good workaround to sync TASKS in evolution btwn desktop and a laptop?
<doubi> Wildfire, if I remember right the problem didn't arise in earlier beta versions, and I run FF3 for comparison from the same account
<agentgasmask> Hi guys, How can I setup a shared printer on a remote ubuntu machine connected to my network via a VPN. I tried the GUI "add printer" and entered the ip of the machine on the local LAN. Am I missing something
<doubi> But I shall go check!
<acicula> cjmaynar: dd if=/dev/sda | nc 192.168.0.254 9000 and nc -l -p 9000 | dd of=mybackup
<acicula> replace ip/port as needed
<rypervenche> I'm going to try here again since no one in #vbox is answering. Can anyone help me with uninstalling a video driver?
<Wildfire> doubi, it might just be a problem with the Beta.  Might want to report it as a bug.
<Wildfire> I mean, it *IS* a Beta.
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  you want the remote computer to print to a printer attached to a workstation on your local lan?
<doubi> Wildfire, I guess. I just always think Someone out there on teh Google would surely have come across it before me <:-) "sudo ./firefox" should be sufficient to check your theory, shouldn't it? Or should I go looking at things by hand?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: The other way around. :)
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  ah, so the local lan computer print to the remote vpn client?
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  how is the remote machine vpn'ed in?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: That is correct.
<Wildfire> doubi, not sure, since I've only got the basics of Linux down.  I usually go poking at looking at the file and folder permissions directly first, to see if I notice anything.
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  and is the printer on the actual machine that is running the vpn client?
<doubi> Wildfire, righto, it's the most help I've had so far. If I don't find anything screwy then Bugzilla it is. Cheers.
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  i'd start by confirming you can actually ping the remote machine with the attached printer while it's connected. make sure it is not running a firewall, since it probably sees your lan as a foreign network.
<Wildfire> agentgasmask, is the printer connected to a workstation or does it have it's own internal print server?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: through OpenVPN. Yes, the printer is connected to the machine running the openvpn client.
<Wildfire> The printer has to be shared.
<Wildfire> Should be running a lpd
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  does the vpn client give you an address on the local lan when you connect? can you ping it from the lan?
<agentgasmask> Wildfire: usb to the client
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  if you can reach it, then we can look at services needed, but you have to be able to reach it via the network first.
<agentgasmask> bobstro: I beleve so, I think it is .70
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  can you test? also, what about firewall?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: I don't think there is a firewall in place.
<The_Paco> hi, trying to install a program (wireshark) and it's config file can't find the gtk/gtk.h libraries. How can I locate the package I need to download?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: I'll try a ping now...
<Wildfire> Typical basic VPN is not firewalled.
<acicula> The_Paco: installing from source?
<bobstro> Wildfire:  iptables might be though.
<bobstro> Wildfire:  just working up the stack.
<The_Paco> acicula, yes
<agentgasmask> bobstro: if I can ssh in outside of the vpn, should I be able to vpn inside too?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: the ping was seccessfull
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  from the local lan to the remote using the vpn-assigned address?
<agentgasmask> bobstro: right
<acicula> The_Paco: check the Install file and the readme, you will need to install the dependency packages and their -dev versions these include the things suchs as the header file you just listed
<Wildfire> Always a good sign
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  should work, yes.
<acicula> The_Paco: wireshark does come packaged for ubuntu though
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  are both addresses on same subnet?
<Wildfire> I remember what I came here to ask.
<Wildfire> Is there a decent IPSEC VPN client for Ubuntu?
<bobstro> Wildfire:  for cisco or?
<Wildfire> Work VPN is still on the older Sonicwall.
<The_Paco> acicula, I'll see if I can find it, thanks. Wireshark is kind of bug-happy, and I'd rather have the latest version
<acicula> ipsec-tools https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPSecHowTo?
<Wildfire> I've just moved off of Windows so the SonicWall client isn't helpful.
<agentgasmask> bobstro: I just confermed the vpn address by doing a ifconfig on the remote machine and saw: tap0 ... inet addr:192.168.xx.70
#ubuntu 2010-10-05
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  the bit i'm not sure of is whether sharing will listen on any interface (tun0 incl.) or only the physical interface.
<Wildfire> Yea, OK, so the answer is NO, there's no reasonable GUI to simply enter an IP, username, and password.
<acicula> The_Paco: if its a significant bump in revision it is probablyalready in the ppa of the maintainer
<agentgasmask> bobstro: ok, ssh works, so it is the machine
<agentgasmask> bobstro: oh... can we test it with some more verbose output?
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  if you have sharing enabled already and it's not being seen, problem is likely sharing not enabled for vpn-type interfaces.
<bobstro> agentgasmask:  sorry man, but dinner is ready NOW. i got to run.
<agentgasmask> bobstro: I understand, thanks. bye
<agentgasmask> Anyone else have any help with getting printer sharing to listen on a vpn?
<acicula> The_Paco: yeah no networkmanager support for that from what i can tell
<masterme120> I've had a very weird problem for a while now: ftp just seems to be broken.  I've tried everything I can think of but the connection is always "actively refused."  Can anyone help me?
<acicula> err that was meant for Wildfire
<eriksson25> Anyone that can help, cant use /etc/init.d/XXXXX restart anymore since 10.04 says Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<eriksson25> utility, e.g. service vsftpd restart
<eriksson25> What shuld I do?, typing what is says gives me error
<cjmaynar> acicula: hey - quick question on netcat - nothing i'm sending over to my other machine is going trough. should just be nc -l 7000 > image.dd on the reciving end, then sudo dd if=/dev/sda | nc reciverip 7000 yeah?
<eriksson25> restart: Unknown instance:
<acicula> cjmaynar: could be, leave out the pipe on the receiving end and see if you are getting data?
<z00m> how do i install nautilus-scripts on ubuntu ?
<trism> eriksson25: try service vsftpd start;
<eriksson25> trism: vsftpd start/running, process 10346
<masterme120> z00m: sudo apt-get install nautilus-script-manager
<masterme120> is that what you're looking for?
<eriksson25> But I cant stop or restart it
<cjmaynar> acicula: hm, yeah, nothings going through
<cjmaynar> that's odd
<cjmaynar> that should be all it takes
<trism> eriksson25: you should be able to stop or restart it now, it doesn't seem like it was running previously
<eriksson25> trism: stop: Unknown instance:
<acicula> cjmaynar: weird thought that should work
<VCoolio> z00m: you put them in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts or something and make them executable; a tool may be convenient, but you can also make a nautilus script to make a nautilus script out of your scripts :P
<cjmaynar> could firewall be blocking it?
<mamece2> hello my dear fellows
<beagleburt> bobstro: Would you send me a private message please, so I can test my X-Chat alert beep?
<acicula> thats possible i guess
<nh2> is there a free software stack for - syncing bookmarks between firefox, chromium or android OR a FOSS version "read it later" (so that my data is not stored on the readitlater servers)?
<z00m> VCoolio, GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<z00m> im getting that error
<mamece2> it is a good idea to update ubuntu? are new kernels trustful?
<cjmaynar> it does go the other way
<blakkheim> mamece2: yes
<cjmaynar> so, must be firewall on my main computer
<agentgasmask> beagleburt: He said he had to run, I think he is afk...
<VCoolio> z00m: I don't understand how this is related to nautilus-scripts; and I don't know what it's about, sorry
<mamece2> blakkheim hello, i just erase all my HD and make the file system ext4, what do u think?
<blakkheim> mamece2: what do you mean "what do you think"
<beagleburt> agentgasmask: would you mind PM'ing me then, please?
<Linuturk> I've got a lenovo T400 with a docking station. My wired connection works fine when the system isn't in the docking station. When I plug it into the docking station, turn it on, and the ethernet connects, but I can't ping past the local network.
<mamece2> blakkheim what do u think about ext4
<Israphel_> I'm having problems with the webcam listed in lsusb as "Microdia PC Camera with Mic (SN9C105)"
<acicula> cjmaynar: yeah i just tried it here, works just fine
<blakkheim> mamece2: i think it had some problems before but it's acceptable now
<cjmaynar> yup, turned it off, and alls golden
<mamece2> blakkheim what would u recommend?
<z00m> VCoolio, its when i try to run nautilus
<z00m> from terminal
<acicula> doh
<blakkheim> mamece2: i like ext3 but ext4 will be fine
<eriksson25> trism: I start vsftpd but I cant find it runing in htop.
<trism> eriksson25: seems like it is dying for some reason, initial thought is some error in your /etc/vsftpd.conf
<mamece2> oic, i must restart , see ya , i will come back with more questions :p
<cjmaynar> heh, this is going to take ages
<trism> eriksson25: did you make any changes to it recently?
<masterme120> So can anyone help me, then?
<robleekip> up to date feedback on 10.10?
<eriksson25> trism: its new install, and just plain config just basic stuf.
<pie_time> are there any virtualizers for ubuntu that are free that will give you full use of your bandwidth with a BSD guest?
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, are you sure you network isn't blocking outbound pings?
<agentgasmask> beagleburt: one /msg comming right up
<Israphel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506061/
<Linuturk> yeah Rigorm0rtis, no services are pushing past the router. 100's of other workstations in the building are, and my laptop was on Fedora 13 last week was working fine
<trism> eriksson25: anything interesting at the end of /var/log/syslog or /var/log/daemon.log?
<_Neytiri_> how do i setup a vpn server and route traffic from the remote pc's through it, I have pptpd in stalled and configured and remote clients can connect but i cant get the internet traffic to route
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, and you're saying the dock is what causes this?
<nobarking> does anyone know when Firefox 4 is going to be released?
<Israphel_> this mean that webcam works or not? http://paste.ubuntu.com/506061/
<Linuturk> Rigorm0rtis: seems so. it doesn't make much sense to me. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588110
<bpoh> #ubuntu-ru
<bpoh> блин
<bpoh> как в русскую убунту попасть?
<kneaux> !ru bpoh
<rww> bpoh: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<ariakus> /join #ubuntu-ru
<bpoh> Спасибо)
<Ryen> !ru | bpoh
<ubottu> bpoh: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kneaux> pozhvaluistye
<eriksson25> trism: Seemes that its something with the ssl, I uncomented that part of the config file and it started
<kneaux> or something like that
<Linuturk> Rigorm0rtis: it works fine sans docking station at the house. It is odd though because I had unplugged it from the docking station and it was still giving me issues at the office today. Again, Fedora 13 was working great for the past 2 years or so in the same configuration. Installed Ubuntu Sunday night
 * XuMuK is away: отстутствую))*
<ariakus> !away
<ubottu> You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<VCoolio> z00m: in ubuntu-forums some claim it helps to delete contents of ~/.dbus/session-bus; try that
<eriksson25> trism: thx for your help, will investigate a litle bit more
<ariakus> is there a wsy to replace ugly 3-head apps/places/systen menu with 1?
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, you get normal internet connectivity besides the ping issue?
<trism> eriksson25: you're welcome, hope you get it all sorted
<Manoel> Olá lindas!!!
<phil_in_london> ariakus, yeah, you can replace it all with a single icon if you want.
<rww> !br | Manoel
<ubottu> Manoel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<no--name> Where do you change the font DPI in ubuntu?
<Linuturk> Rigorm0rtis: no. Nothing past the router is available. the local network works fine, ie intranet and other resources on the local 192.168.1.x subnet. The wireless in the same building works fine too, and it utilizes the same router
<ariakus> how&
 * XuMuK is back (gone 00:02:46)
<kneaux> phil_in_london, how
 * XuMuK is away: отстутствую))*
<GoldenApe> my ubuntu just installed new updated, and after restarting the screen is not in full size and I can't change it, any ides why?
<ariakus> !away | xumuk
<ubottu> xumuk: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<_Neytiri_> how do i get all traffic to be routed over the vpn
<phil_in_london> point to top middle of your screen, right click, Add to Panel, select one of the 2 menu icons, one is the 3 layer (with text) one is a single graphic icon.
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I set defoult directory in vsftpd so that any user that loggs in will arive att /hdd/ftp insted of there /home and that they cant go higher up then /hdd/ftp
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, the only thing I can think of is if you're being blocked by MAC address or something. I don't really have any more ideas. Sorry mate.
<blakkheim> eriksson25: read about vsftpd.conf, specifically the chroot directory
<GoldenApe> phil_in_london --> you talking to me?
<phil_in_london> ariakus, kneaux, I was talking to them about the menu, its the one on the panel list called Gnome Main Menu. The one called Menu Bar is the regular one that you probably have now with the text in it.
<Sur> Anyone willing to help with a liveCD boot?
<Ryen> !ask | Sur
<ubottu> Sur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GoldenApe> I see the guest auto resize thing is grey as well
<unam3> any one knowing how to clean up the "Open with" menu....... Mine is flooded with old wine junk.....
<GoldenApe> could be one of the updated as disabled the guest addition?
<Sur> Alright, I downloaded everything to a liveCD, everything downloaded correctly (more than just the .iso) and once I say to boot without install monitor goes blank and nothing happens.
<derek__> Hey, I was just in the midpoint of a song and then my audio went really staticy... I tried to take out the speakers and put them back in, restart my computer, etc. I think it is a software problem. Any help would be much appreciated!
<jappie> My Logitech usb headset freezes up my entire system (Lucid ubuntu + edubuntu 10.04 on aspireone), when I plug it in, I have to do a hard restart everytime. Also when I try to start up with my usb headset already in place, it freezes at the logo and I have to do a hard restart also. Any solutions?
<Linuturk> Rigorm0rtis: weird, the MAC didn't change when I went from Fedora to Ubuntu . . .
<masterme120> derek__:go to teminal and type alsa-mixer.  Then check the levels
<derek__> masterme120: no such command. do you mean alsamixer?
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, what I am guessing is maybe you were added to a block list. Not that the MAC changed. Just a stab in the dark, but it seems to me like you might be getting blocked somewhere.
<derek__> masterme120: yeah alsamixer isn't there either
<Rigorm0rtis> Linuturk, perhaps you could try changing the MAC and see what happens.
<derek__> Can anyone else think of anything?
<derek__> Can anyone help me with my sound problems?
<mattgyver> Is it possible to have gnome open an application without the menu bar?
<robleekip> what would the linux equivalent to Hiren's be?
<switchgirl> will the command  "rhythmbox --playurl=www.radiostationname.com " work?
<Ryen> mattgyver: Try out kupfer
<mattgyver> Ryen, ill take a look thanks
<GoldenApe> yep the auto screen resize option of the virtual box guest addtion is somehow off and grey, how do I retrive it back?
<dwarder> anyone tried to hibernate host ubuntu while vbox's guest was runing?
<GPE> boa noite!
<mamece2> hi
<dwarder> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<z00m> if ive compiled a program how do i make it so i dont have to run it by typing ./program
<mamece2> i have a question, should i install from synaptic the ubuntu-restricted-extras or go one by one everytime i need adobe air for tweetdeck or another package?
<GoldenApe> ok I have an idea, how do I if possible go to the last check point before the last ubuntu update, as the update killed my screen
<z00m> i want to just run it from a terminal with the name of the file
<z00m> like if i type nano from any dir it works
<dwarder> z00m: put it in your PATH
<z00m> how you do that ?
<z00m> :?
<dwarder> z00m: or add dir with your programm to that PATH
<dwarder> z00m: do you use bash?
<z00m> im a noob
<dwarder> z00m: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<z00m> i just want to type in the terminal the name of the app and let it run
<z00m> cant i copy it to /bin/ or sumit ?
<z00m> so all users can use it
<edbian> z00m, You put stuff like that in /usr/local/bin/
<mamece2> i want to see movies, tweetdeck and play mp3, should i install ubuntu restricted extras?
<jfarrell> hey guys, I am getting a weird error when I connect remotely to my SVN
<bobstro> beagleburt:  i replied, did it work?
<mamece2> blakkheim halp
<jfarrell> OPTIONS of http://<my ip>/svn/repos : 200 OK (my ip)
<z00m> edbian, ok i done that now how do i make it so i dont have to run it with ./name
<z00m> so its just nameoffile
<jfarrell> anyone care to lend a hand, this is only when i attempt to use tortise from my main machine
<jfarrell> ive followed several tutorials, all of which led me to the same point
<edbian> z00m, That's what putting it in /usr/local/bin does.  Make sure the copy in /usr/local/bin has execute permissions
<z00m> ah right yeah just noticed thanks alot edbian  great help
<edbian> z00m, no prob
<eriksson25> Need help with proftpd, have it working but updated to latest version and cant get it to use tls anymore. Worked in last version.
<z00m> ill get there in the end
<z00m> :D
<eriksson25> Anyone using proftpd here? version 1.3.3x?
<ariakus> how to make SCROLLBARD THICKER?
<ariakus> robleekip, backtrack live cd
<Sur> After booting from livecd, system is unresponsive after menu choice, any advice?
<robleekip> ariakus: thats what i thought...
<jfarrell> jackhammer
<GoldenApe> ok I'm reinstallnig the guest addition of vb, lets see if this fix the problem
<eriksson25> Anyone using proftpd here? version 1.3.3x?
<mamece2> i want to see movies, tweetdeck and play mp3, should i install ubuntu restricted extras?
<Ryen> mamece2: Yes.
<Gaming4JC> hey all, got an Ipod Nano 2nd gen that isn't being detected by ubuntu. It shows up on lsusb and gets an error in rhythmbox, also can't be mounted. Any ideas?
<mamece2> should i use songbird or rhythmbox?? i wanna know your opinion
<Ryen> mamece2: I personally use Rhythmbox.
<GoldenApe> ok that fixs the problem, don't know why the new update killed the guest addition thingi of virtual box
<jfarrell> we got any SVN guys in here
<andorino> Although I'm experiencing this in 10.10, I have read of others seeing this in older releases: anyone aware of an issue with mouse buttons randomly deciding that they don't want to work anymore, and the only thing that really seems to work to get them to work again is to restart X?
<mamece2> ryen  why? do u think its better than songbird?
<andorino> and if so, any solution that works better than restarting X? :P
<Gaming4JC> The error I'm getting is: (19:48:45) [0x1d14040] [uevent_cb] rb-removable-media-manager.c:591: add event for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0 (0)
<Gaming4JC> (19:48:45) [0x1d14040] [create_source_device_cb] rb-mtp-plugin.c:391: can't get udev device number for device 2-1:1.0
<Gaming4JC> :/
<magicianlord> andorino: yes. changing the resolution makes the cursor disappears in 10.10
<jfarrell> well svb+ssh works, so it must be a problem with apache
<Ryen> mamece2: In all honesty, out of the two, I have only used Rythmbox; though I rarely actually use Rythmbox anyways.
<andorino> i still have the cursor, and the right and middle buttons will work sometimes, but it just seems to not get the mouse click event.
<mamece2> ryen do u think it wont be a waste of HD to install the ubuntu restricted extras?
<andorino> there's nothing I can do to reliably replicate the issue, either.  Other than using the mouse :P
<Ryen> mamece2: No. Unless you only have 1GB or something.
<mamece2> ryen ok, i will install it, thx
<dantheman1423> Hey, I'm a complete noobie with ubuntu and was wondering if I could get some help?
<derek__> Can anyone help me with a sound issue?
<sebikul> !ask
<phil_in_london> derek__, did you ever say what those problems actually were?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dantheman1423> I've installed what i'm being told are the most recent drivers for my video card, with the driver number 195.36.24. But on NVIDIA website I've been able to download the 256.52 drivers. I've downloaded them as a .run and was wondering how i can execute them?
<derek__> phil_in_london: The problem is is I was listening to music on rhythymbox and it went completely static. This also applies to anything that gives out audio.
<mamece2> theres someting i dont like in rhtyhmbox, i have all my music in a external HD, everytime i connect it rhythmbox tryes to scan all the external drive to get the music. how can i solve this issue?
<sebikul> derek__, look at the following help pages...
<sebikul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gaming4JC> anyone to help with Ipod Nano mounting issue? ^^
<derek__> sebikul: Thanks, I can't believe I didn't think about that. standby
<sebikul> dantheman1423, do not install them, they may break your kernel. just use the ones on the official repositories and you will be ok
<magicianlord> dantheman1423: just use the ones in the ubuntu repositories. it causes fewer problems.
<mamece2> theres someting i dont like in rhtyhmbox, i have all my music in a external HD, everytime i connect it rhythmbox tryes to scan all the music in the external drive. how can i solve this issue?
<pav5088> I'm having issues with Meerkat...  I'm losing interactivity.  I upgraded to Meerkat because of audio not working with my particular laptop, and pages on the Internet said that upgrading enabled audio.
<pav5088> I'm wondering if this is a common issue.
<darkkrai> how do I change the icon of an application that is sitting in the system tray
<Funhouse> Hey there, I want to give read/write access to a user only for a certain directory recursively, is this possible?
<edbian> Funhouse, yes
<edbian> Funhouse, That's how the home folders are set up!
<Funhouse> edbian ok so its ok to give the same home directory to multiple users
<Funhouse> ?
<phil_in_london> funhouse, ok? would it be wise?
<edbian> Funhouse, Well there is more in their that you probably don't want to share.  I suggest making a new folder in /
<karma_police> anyone tried guayadeque music player yet?
<karma_police> it is by far the best media player i have tried as of yet
<Funhouse> edbian ok so I would adduser newuser /var/www/website
<Funhouse> and they would not be able to access under that directory?
<Funhouse> with -d of course
<edbian> Funhouse, Whoa whoa.  If you want to allow a user to edit /var/www/* then just change the permissions on that folder.  You don't need to create a new user.
<mamece2> i have some question about VM, does someone has a link so i can learn about it
<sebikul> !virtualization
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Funhouse> edbian but I dont want them to have read access to anything below that folde4r5
<Funhouse> folder*
<crunchbang> i need some help.....
<webroasters> hi guys. Does anyone know of an Ubuntu program that will make pdfs out of images? I'd expect soemthing very easy to use.
<pope_> In trying to upgrade from Beta 2 to RC1 of 10.10, as well as various other attempted installs via the Software Center, the downloads keep aborting due to "untrusted sources".  How can I correct this?
<edbian> Funhouse, what?  You want someone to be able to write to /var/www/website/ but not read anything below that point?  That's impossible.  if you have write access you have read access (by def)
<RyanD> Looking to build a system, no internet access other than wifi, so I'm looking for either a PCI card or USB WiFi dongle that'll work out of the box (IE, without an active internet connection) with Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<Funhouse> edbian ok so then I guess use ftp?
<crunchbang> heres my situation...i had my computer set up to be a tri-boot system  had xp x64 and xp home installed
<Gaming4JC> !help | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<webroasters> Does anyone know of an Ubuntu program that will make pdfs out of images?
<crunchbang> !help
<edbian> Funhouse, ?  that doesn't solve the problem.  I'm extremely confused with what you're trying to do.  Maybe you should tell me that.
<webroasters> brb
<Funhouse> edbian I am trying to give access to a web dev so they can work on the server. Obv. I dont want them to see what else is on the server and be able to download anything, so i only want them to have access to the intended web folder.
<step21> anyone here using zoneminder?
<Funhouse> edbian so only read access for the home dir.
<Funhouse> read/write
<edbian> Funhouse, You make a user for each person.  You make all of the users members of the same group.  You give the group read / write permissions on the /var/www folder.
<edbian> Funhouse, They by default won't be able to write in each other's /home folders
<halfie> Hi, Can I install Ubuntu 10.10 RC now and update it later to 10.10 Release with no problems?
<magicianlord> halfie: yes
<phil_in_london> webroasters, you can use openoffice, export to pdf is available, just paste your image into any one of the office apps and export.
<edbian> halfie, yes, !ubuntu+1
<edbian> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<webroasters> OK, phil, thanks that's a good idea
<webroasters> ttyl
<crunchbang> do i have any option? i have no OS on my computer  but am using chrunchbang from a disk, trying to install from the disk wont work...i donot have any blank disks or a flashdrive...
<crunchbang> can i DL an .iso to disk and boot from hdd?
<halfie> crunchbang, yes using hd-media install
<crunchbang> i mean .iso to hdd then boot from hdd
<tensorpudding> crunchbang: you can install on the hard disk, probably
<Gaming4JC> crunchbang: A Network install would be the best option, perhaps you can do this from crunch linux?
<pope_> if anyone has time, i need some help trying to figure out how to deal with untrusted resources.  how do i trust the resources for all the packages that need to be updated for RC1
<Gaming4JC> ...and definitely something strange going on with the Ipod, getting "usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47" error from dmesg, any ideas? :(
<Gaming4JC> haz I lost meh precious IPOD NANO? D: *runs around frantically*
<crunchbang> im new to linux but pretty good with computers in general....how would i start a network install?
<Gaming4JC> !install | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ph0n7r1c> how can i encrypt my whole ubuntu system
<tensorpudding> It might be different for crunchbang than for ubuntu though
<Funhouse> edbian thank you
<Gaming4JC> true... :/
<sebikul> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Gaming4JC> anyway, what's up with an Ipod working one minute and borked the next... >_<
<tensorpudding> ph0n7r1c: you'll need to reinstall
<crunchbang> ty   one last q   what would ne1 say is the most user freindly linux distro   i have a x64 capable single core pentuim celeron if it matters
<Gaming4JC> I'm afraid some one pulled it out when it was transfering, so I hope it didn't break something, I was using Rhythmbox...
<Gaming4JC> !ubuntu | crunchbang
<ubottu> crunchbang: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ph0n7r1c> ok when reinstalling
<ph0n7r1c> how to encypt
<crunchbang> i'll give Ubuntu a try    thanks for the help so....ill most likely be back
<krabador> hi, what about shipit service?
<ph0n7r1c> ok got it on the forums
<Gaming4JC> !LVM | ph0n7r1c
<ubottu> ph0n7r1c: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Gaming4JC> pretty sure LVM should encrypt it. :)
<Gaming4JC> bleh, my Ipod is officially broken on ubuntu. Back to Win7 and ITune \m/
<magicianlord> Gaming4JC: you sure?
<Gaming4JC> magicianlord: positive.
<Gaming4JC> magicianlord: The thing refuses to get detected, strangest thing to is that it worked before.
<magicianlord> Gaming4JC: try another application
<Gaming4JC> magicianlord: Would it help to mention it's dead at the dmseg and udev level?... :(
<Gaming4JC> (19:48:45) [0x1d14040] [create_source_device_cb] rb-mtp-plugin.c:391: can't get udev device number for device 2-1:1.0
<Gaming4JC> [  755.713310] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 47
<magicianlord> no idea dude.
<magicianlord> so use windows for ipod
<Gaming4JC> yep... epic fail that it is...
<Gaming4JC> google reveals an ubuntu bug. FAT: invalid media value (0x2f)
<dborba> Gaming4JC, ran into a similar problem with my iphone... it just so happened i had to switch HDs and did a fresh install about a day after the problem occurred. Works fine now :P
 * Gaming4JC investigates...
<Gaming4JC> dborba: lol wonderful... >_<
<jabarb> hello
<dborba> Gaming4JC, haha - sorry it's not much help. You could always check if it works with a live cd in the off chance the problem is with the ipod
<darkkrai> is there anyway to 'extract' music files from their directory and put them all in one folder?
<dborba> darkkrai, what do you mean by "extract" ?
<jabarb> am i still talking to myself or can anyone see this?
<darkkrai> well cut the files from their directories
<rww> jabarb: yes
<darkkrai> and then place them all in a single folder
<jabarb> awesome. thanks
<dborba> darkkrai, fairly easy to do :) are all the folders in the same place to begin with?
<RyanD> Looking to build a system, no internet access other than wifi, so I'm looking for either a PCI card or USB WiFi dongle that'll work out of the box (IE, without an active internet connection) with Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<rebuntu> Can someone point me to a guide that helps explain sharing data (documents, videos, bookmarks, etc) between a Windows partition (NTFS) and a Ubuntu partition (ext4)?
<edbian> rebuntu, I can just tell you if you PM me.
<darkkrai> yes, they are all in /home/darkkrai/music
<Lantizia> Hey are there any commercial video editing applications for Linux?
<edbian> rebuntu, :)
<Lantizia> LiVES and Avidemux seem hopeless at editing Matroska/H264 videos
<dborba> darkkrai, are you comfortable enough to open up a console?
<darkkrai> yes, I am fine with cli
<darkkrai> I prefer it to gui
<ariakus> rebuntu, put them in same NTFS dir
<darkkrai> just rusty with linux
<trappy77> hi
<darkkrai> been out and about with different distros and *shudder* windows for some time :P
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<jabarb> so i'm trying to install hfsprogs from aur and i'm getting the error "no rule to make target 'makefile.lnx'" and the build fails
<dborba> darkkrai, haha - aite. just give me one second so i don't give u a command that screws something else up
<jabarb> anyone have any suggestions?
<ariakus> how to remove ENVELOPE icon from systray?
<rooks> awww :( i realy like it there, i like it how it integrates with email and pidgin
<etzerd> honestly, can anyone tell me wich one of the desktop is better. Gnome or KDE? I know some of you may say it's depend of my liking, I just need a comment between the two.
<darkkrai> gnome is better in my opinion
<darkkrai> kde feels plastic-y
<phil_in_london> ariakus, that envelope is tied in with evolution mail software, I couldn't figure out how to just get the envelope gone, so I removed that whole small panel and then just added the bits back that I wanted.
<etzerd> I agree darkkrai
<ariakus> kde is bloated, gaudy, unusable piece of experimantal crap
<rooks> etzerd, kde if you like shiny visuals, gnome if you want to sacrifice some glitter for efficiency and practicality
<etzerd> because the graphic is better in gnome
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dborba> darkkrai, here u go: find ~/temp -name *mp3 -exec mv {} . \;
<dborba> darkkrai, just change ~/temp to your directory where the music is at
<ariakus> how to make window BORDERS and scrollbars THICKER? cannot hit them
<dborba> darkkrai, ~/music i believe u said
<dborba> oh
<dborba> and keep in mind
<dborba> it will move all of them
<dborba> to the directory u run the command from
<rebuntu> ariakus, i would love to know this too.  so hard to resize the windows most of the time
<dborba> darkkrai, if you'd like to move it all to a specific place specify it in the place of the .
<ethereal1te> help kill -9 isn't working
<darkkrai> okay
<gasgesgos> heya, has anyone here used an eyefinity card with Ubuntu?
<darkkrai> I get a little '>' does that mean its working?
<darkkrai> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<dborba> darkkrai, maybe you mistyped something
<air0day> Hey folks.  I'm having trouble with cron.  I've made a task with the Scheduled Tasks gui and when I run it manually, it works (it just appends to a file that I am tailing).  But if I set it to run every minute, it doesn't work.  I'm in ubuntu, but there are no cron.allow or cron.deny files, so I think my user should be allowed to have cronjobs.  Anywhere else I should look?
<dborba> darkkrai, try: find /home/darkkrai/music -name *mp3 -exec mv {} /home/darkkrai/music \;
<dborba> darkkrai, that will grab all mp3s from folders inside ~/music & place them directly in the ~music folder
<darkkrai> what does the > mean?
<dborba> darkkrai, this is the syntax in case you want to change it: find <root of your subdirectories> -type f -exec mv {} <target directory> \;
<dborba> darkkrai, that shouldnt really be there - it means the command wasn't typed in full sometimes. never seen it with find tho
<ethereal1te> help kill -9 isn't working
<darkkrai> got it
<darkkrai> thanks :)
<dborba> darkkrai, np
<ariakus> darkkrai, you missed semivolon somewhere
<darkkrai> I got it
<darkkrai> anyway to do any file?
<darkkrai> not just mp3
<dborba> darkkrai, any file is the one i sent you the syntax for. notice that instead of -name <pattern> it has -type f (which means any file)
<dborba> darkkrai, if you want files according to a naming property do -name <pattern> as i did *mp3 for mp3s
<darkkrai> awesome!
<darkkrai> *hands dborba one penguin cookie*
<darkkrai> :D
<LemanHTC> Morning all
<air0day> What are the possible reasons for a cronjob to not be running (which works when I execute it manually)?
<Gaming4JC> OOOkkkk o_O
<Gaming4JC> my Ipod is now being detected on and off
<Gaming4JC> repeatedly in nautilus, the icon is blinking as we speak rofl
<Gaming4JC> :P
<Gaming4JC> Read 3860928 bytes at 65536:Input/output error <-- strange fsck report.
<zanberdo_> looking for assistance with replacing an HDD in a RAID1 array handled by dmraid. I've replaced the missing drive and can boot to the initramfs, but cant rebuild the array and can't seem to find any resources that are helpful. would appreciate any assistance.
<brobinson> i am on maverick, how do i restart sound?
<terminal> air0day: check /var/log/syslog to see if anything is getting logged.
<LemanHTC> Speaking of ipods, i how can i change permissions on mine.？
<air0day> CRON[22121]: (air0day) CMD (testcron # JOB_ID_11)
<air0day> so, it seems to be running something?
<trappy77> can anyone help me with this chat?
<mamece2> hello guys, i cannot play movies from axxo, can anyone help me? what should i dl?
<air0day> but it doesn't actually do what the script says.  and when i run it manually with the scheduled tasks interface, it does exactly what i expect?
<Gaming4JC> LemanHTC: At least yours is being detected? \m/
<brobinson> menace2: apt-get install vlc
<brobinson> help with sound please
<brobinson> pulse audio, any masters available
<brobinson> how do i restart
<terminal> air0day: are you putting the full path of your script into the cron job?
<air0day> no.. it's in /usr/local/bin though....
<ariakus> why ubuntu software centrer so bnuggy after yhose years, slow as hell and crashes al the time?
<tensorpudding> i've never seen the software center crash
<Marforius> I have an acer aspire 7540 when I disable the touchpad/mouse buttons with the key to disable it when you go to turn it back on it doesn't respond at all. Requires a restart to use the pad after that, any ideas?
<air0day> damn, that fixed it
<air0day> why does it need the full path?
<ariakus> it did twice today
<terminal> because the PATH isn't defined
<Gaming4JC> [ 4127.267386] end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 605644
<Gaming4JC> D:
<air0day> interesting
<air0day> well that solved it, thanks!
<terminal> no problem
<air0day> it's a little misleading of the scheduled tasks interface i guess
<air0day> because i thought that, because that gui was a user-driven thing (not running as root) that the command would execute in my shell
<air0day> and thus have my paths
<terminal> i think it uses what is defined in /etc/crontab
<air0day> interesting
<air0day> well, thanks!
<mamece2> hello guys, i cannot play movies from axxo, can anyone help me? what should i dl?
<ZaxEZ> loool
<rww> mamece2: Which program are you trying to use to play them?
<mamece2> movei player, the default iun ubuntu
<rww> mamece2: install the package "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg"
<ZaxEZ> or download VLC
<Etherael> Anyone know what causes this "Power information" notification window to come up constantly ?
<mamece2> VLC comes with divx ?
<terminal> zanberdo_: are you able to boot into the OS on the drive that does work?
<terminal> hehe
<Etherael> I unplugged and then replugged my laptop in
<Etherael> now it won't stop giving me notify messages about my power status.
<mamece2> rww ive already installed gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, i dl the ubuntu restricted extras. no divx for me :(
<terminal> Etherael: like what type of alerts?
<terminal> :o
<rww> mamece2: try vlc, then
<Etherael> terminal: Battery charging, battery discharging, etc etc etc.
<Etherael> for the past 10 minutes.
<Gaming4JC> Anyone want to help me fsck an Ipod? :D
<Etherael> ah, it just magically stopped.
<Gaming4JC> dosfsck 3.0.7, 24 Dec 2009, FAT32, LFN
<Gaming4JC> Got 122880 bytes instead of 3860928 at 65536
<Etherael> :/
<FloodBot2> Etherael: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terminal> Etherael: hehe. maybe your cord isn't plugged in well :x
<Etherael> terminal: No, it was charging, the icon kept on charging, it just kept updating for about 3% worth of charge time.
<Etherael> battery charging x 200.
<terminal> hmm strange
<Etherael> anyway, gone now.
<Dragon64> Hello all, anyone know anything about thr RC 10.10, darn thing doesnt boot on my computer, hits the menu then goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Gaming4JC> Itunes!!! Ubuntu + Ipod = failll
<Gaming4JC> :D
<Dragon64> console windows are missing also
<Gaming4JC> cya :/
<terminal> Dragon64: after you've installed.. or just the livecd not working?
<cTnko> hi guys, anyone experienced with default radeondriver and mobile gpus ?
<mamece2> guys what about the best virtual machine app?
<Dragon64> normally I can switch to an alternate console and check boot messages etc
<Dragon64> live cd
<Dragon64> tried all the different boot options also
<IdleOne> !polls > mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2, please see my private message
<Dragon64> it just stops like its not even trying
<terminal> i think you can hit F4 to go to safe graphics mode
<Dragon64> checked md5sum ... is good
<n-iCe> hello, is there any openoffice assitence channel? thanks
<Dragon64> no, it doesnt even get that far, I tried switching xforcevesa on ... no good
<terminal> mamece2: i like virtualbox
<Dragon64> thats how i got 10.4 to boot, this just sits and blinks
<AndrewMC> n-iCe: #Openoffice.org
<terminal> so it doesn't even get to the menu where you can choose to try, install ubuntu etc?
<mark2010> Dragon64: had same but white screen, solved by adding "nomodeset" to the etc/default/grub  file   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"
<p_res> Can someone help me with Desktop Search in KDE 4.5.1?
<Dragon64> it will do that, then regardless of which option i select all i get is black screen with cursor
<mamece2> terminal then my question will be this: what is the more efficient VM? i have a 1gb ram laptop.
<terminal> yeah, at that screen hit F4
<Dragon64> and no terminals either
<Dragon64> ok
<terminal> mamece2: virtualbox would probably be ok
<terminal> it's free, which is nice :P
<mamece2> terminal thx
<zanberdo_> terminal, sorry for the delayed response. After replacing the defective drive I can only boot to the point at which the root file system attempts to moundt (I have a /boot part) at which point it times out and I'm dumped to the initramfs prompt.
<mamece2> i have a problem with rhythmbox, i cannot athenticate to las.fm :S
<mamece2> last.fm
<Fezzler> I need to add a patch to xchat to make it fix a bug.  Anyone willing to help me?  http://xchat.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/xchat/src/fe-gtk/servlistgui.c?view=markup&pathrev=1367
<zanberdo_> terminal, I'm currently using dd to copy the working drive contents to the new (mirrored) drive in the hopes that I will be able to run the rebuild afterward.
<Fezzler> I don't know how to do this
<terminal> zanberdo_: hmm, i haven't worked with dmraid much.  i don't see why you can't boot.. the drives were mirrored
<atari2600a> hey, a few applications kinda glitch out on me in 10.10
<zanberdo_> terminal, but this is what I'm unclear. The error I get when I attempt to rebuild is hat my volume is not in rebuild state (current: 0)
<p_res> I need desktop search working in KDE. I get nothing but a message saying "Strigi service is not working..."
<terminal> ohh
<zanberdo_> terminal, aye, the drives were mirrored, and whilst I had the defective drive installed though it was marked as offline I was able to boot to the os
<atari2600a> such as Evolution, if I use anything except email, whenever I click anything, it fullscreens, & again, it goes out of fullscreen
<zanberdo_> terminal, mind you, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 (for what it's worth) with dmraid version 1.0.0.rc15
<atari2600a> it makes the application unusable
<terminal> zanberdo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-856691.html
<zanberdo_> terminal, yeah, read that.
<darkkrai> anyone here good at making monochrome icons that can match a specified theme?
<jmadero> anyone around using alsa without pulse?
<boywonder> hey, does anyone know how to change default port for terminal server?, sorry for offtopic
<terminal> zanberdo_: lol, solution isn't that great right? :p
<zanberdo_> terminal, it looks as though the solution in the case of the link is to boot to windows and use the windows raid utilities. of course, I haven't got windows installed, so that's not an option.
<zanberdo_> terminal, I've read in different places that rebuild is not supported on the intel matrix raid controller, but I can't be sure that's relevant to me... so I'm going to attempt the dd solutions and see what happens.
<terminal> yeah that is what i am reading
<terminal> i suspect that even if you do the dd copy it won't work
<mamece2> i have a problem with rhythmbox, i cannot athenticate to last.fm :S i put my paw and user name and it says its incorrect
<zanberdo_> terminal, I suspect I'm screwed, which is unfortunate. It seems mdadm is a better solution than dmraid, but since I used the solution offered via the alternate install disk for ubuntu 9.04 I evidently didn't have the option to select mdadm in lieu of dmraid
<terminal> yeah
<JoeCoolDesk> I'm running a server.  How do I let a user Only be able to access one folder (besides his home)?
<terminal> maybe you could try making a bartpe boot disk and use that to get access to windows and run the intel raid software
<zanberdo_> terminal, do you know if I can convert from dmraid to mdadm on the fly or do you think I'll have to rebuild this machine from scratch...
<terminal> :P
<geoffmcc> JoeCoolDesk: possibly jailkit
<Dragon64> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/601376
<zanberdo_> terminal bartpe? googling
<Feten> hi
<Feten> everyone
<terminal> zanberdo_: you can probably take your other drive outside of the raid array and then add the second drive as an mdadm mirror
<terminal> this doc is for archlinux, but it'd be similar: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<zanberdo_> terminal, thanks, I'll read up on this
<ndugan> I have a new lucid install... but the the gdm login isn't coming up!.. I can ssh into the computer!   what could be wrong?
<Feten> could somebody give me a hand on instaling ubuntu on a disk with 2 partition (1º has win 2º has docs music etc etc) and keeping the second
<zanberdo_> terminal, question: since this is fakeraid, if I disable raid from bios, will the working drive be bootable? I'm a little fuzzy on what happens at boot time with dmraid, etc.
<ariakus> i don't get it: processor load is < 50% but input is very inresponsible; lso 40% of ram is free but swapfile is already used, why?
<terminal> you might need to boot off of an alternate cd.. then go into recovery mode and run update-grub
<terminal> because it will no longer boot from /dev/mapper/whatever..
<terminal> it'll just be /dev/sda
<zanberdo_> terminal, yeah, that sounds right
<zanberdo_> terminal, ok, it appears I have my work cut out for me.
<zanberdo_> terminal, thanks for the suggestions.
<mamece2> vlc worked, ncie
<jmadero> everyone here uses pulse?
<Feten> well did some one read me??
<Feten> :(
<ariakus> Feten, does 1st have windows?
<Feten> yes
<Feten> no i am with live ubuntu
<terminal> no problem zanberdo_
<ariakus> you want to keep it
<ndugan> I have a new lucid install... but the the gdm login isn't coming up!.. I can ssh into the computer!... <ctrl><alt><f1>doesn't work ether...   what could be wrong?
<Feten> y want to loose win
<Feten> but keep the music etc
<ariakus> well just select manual partition
<geoffmcc> ndugan: since u can ssh into it the answer may lye in log files
<Fezzler> can someone help me install (make) newer version of xchat.  I have down loaded and extracted file to my desktop
<Feten> and??
<ariakus> but I'll advise not to delete windows partitions
<ndugan> geoffmcc, ok
<ariakus> Fezzler, what did you download?\
<geoffmcc> ndugan: i think it would be in messages
<geoffmcc> ndugan: /var/log/messages
<Feten> but its too big
<Feten> too much space
<Feten> ok
<Feten> i will change
<Feten> keep mwin
<Feten> and later
<Feten> if i decide to stay on linux
<Braber01> I'm having trouble with my printer for a while it will work but then it will stop working; no Error Messages or lights flashing or anything
<Feten> the erase it
<Feten> thanks
<Feten> see yaaaaa
<Rob235> hey
<Barridus> is there any way to lock the desktop so a child can't inadvertently mess up the icons or create folders or duplicates?
<Rob235> i want to create a backup of my linux root partition before i upgrade, i guess i should use dd to copy it to an image file? or what
<Barridus> this would be on the child's account/home space so semipermanent would be fine
<Topdog> nickserv identify password saleenS&
<ndugan> geoffmcc, no visible errors in /etc/message
<ariakus> epic fail
<wizzo50> \
<ariakus> Rob235, tar is moar rigid
<geoffmcc> ndugan: that was my best guess
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Thanks.  Xchat 2.8.8
<Rob235> what command do i use
<ariakus> Fezzler, it's a source arcjve or deb or rpm etc
<Fezzler> ariakus>> The source file
<Fezzler> ariakus>> tar.bz2  ?
<ariakus> Fezzler, then ./configure prefix=/usr then make
<Fezzler> ariakus>> I have extracted it to the Desktop
<Braber01> I'm having trouble with my printer for a while it will work but then it will stop working; no Error Messages or lights flashing or anything any way to fix it?
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Will it put it in the right place in the Ubuntu file structure?
<mamece2> i found a bug in rhythmbox! it says username or password incorrect in las.fm but u need to close and open again in order to the status go OK
<ariakus> Fezzler, yes, if you issue sudo make install after that
<Fezzler> ariakus>> her it goes
<ariakus> mamece2, launchpad is that way ---------------------------------------------> launchpad.net
<rww> !bug | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Well ./configure prefix=/usr then make  result=no such file or directory
<ariakus> Fezzler, had you chdir to extracted package?
<Braber01> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME FIX MY PRINTER?
<Braber01> !caps | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01, please see my private message
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Noobie.  If you didn't tell me to do that I didn't do that
<ariakus> should I poke sid to get a new version of something in ubuntu? or nag the ubuntu maintainer directly?
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  check the cups web interface, and teh cups logs - look fo any any error messages
<wolfgang99> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<wolfgang99> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<wolfgang99> qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<FloodBot2> wolfgang99: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ariakus:  Normally nagging the maintainers dont work.. you can search for a PPA of whatever it is you want and a newer version may be in one of more PPA's
<flomaster> harro... im trying to make the unRaid usb flash drive.... but it says copy files to your flash drive. im not sure if i copy to root of flash drive OR i copy into a folder on flash drive any one have unRaid expertise ?
<Fezzler> ariakus>> totally did not work
<ariakus> wow that's lame
<Fezzler> ariakus>> all sorts of errors
<ariakus> Fezzler, which is the last one?
<Barridus> Dr_Willis, huh?
<Fezzler> sudo make install after that
<rodolfo> hey my internet speed is 54 Mb/s, is this slow or normal??
<Fezzler> ariakus>> configure: error: /bin/bash ./config.sub then failed
<ariakus> what did you typed?
<ariakus> rodolfo, that's probably a lie
<rodolfo> why?
<Fezzler> ariakus>>./configure prefix=/usr then make
<genupulas> can any one help me that how can i change my login window please i am using ubuntu 10
<ariakus> 'then make' isn't a part of command
<genupulas>  can any one help me that how can i change my login window please i am using ubuntu 10
<ariakus> genupulas, you cannot, it's hardcoded
<nobarking> Does anyone know how to edit the Leave menu in Kickoff for KDE?
<genupulas> ariakus:i did it in ubuntu 9
<Fezzler> ariakus>> got it
<ariakus> genupulas, ubuntu 9 is dead and rotten
<Cipher-0> Question: I've set up Ubuntu server (CLI only) and I've attached via PUTTY How do I transfer a folder from my Windows laptop to the server?
<Dr_Willis> genupulas:  gdm2 is only 'slightly' themable. You can change the wallpaper and fonts, and colors but thats about it
<rodolfo> hey i have a speed of 54 Mb/s is a normal speed??
<rodolfo> or it is slow
<Dr_Willis> rodolfo:  depends on your connection......
<ariakus> rodolfo, it's above normal
<rodolfo> ok
<rodolfo> thanks
<Fezzler> ariakus>> making now
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Install now
<howard> Hi all, Does anyone know how the rest a Mesa 5i20 card that has disabled itself ?
<Fezzler> ariakus>> ?
<ariakus> what ?
<cement_head> Does LibreOffice install on top of (replace) OpenOffice?
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Make is done.  Now run "install" ?
<cement_head> Or does it install to a new location?
<ariakus> Fezzler: sudo make install
<cTnko> please can anyone tell me how to list current performance level when i am using xorg radeondriver ?
<^DEMOSS^> anybody can check this http://pastebin.com/U8gKXkv6 and say me - were in that configuration we can see ERROR's ??  it's   5\7\15\17  lines
<^DEMOSS^> errors we can see here in the end of DOC http://pastebin.com/crB6F1ve
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Ok.  Done?
<^DEMOSS^> thanks for enybody who help me little
<ariakus> it should
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Where is it?  How do I test?
<ariakus> Fezzler: close abd
<ariakus> reopen xchat, it should be a new version
<Fezzler> ariakus>> close abd?
<ariakus> &
<Fezzler> ariakus>> I don't understand what to do no
<ariakus> restart xchat
<mary_> hello.  Can anyone walk me through using the USB creator?
<Zeu5> hi there i received a pdf file and some of the pages are out of order. I need to rearrange them. how do i do that? i have okular and adobe reader.
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Almost there?  :)
<Fezzler> ariakus>> What now?
<ariakus> is it  new version?
<cTnko> please can anyone tell me how to list current performance level when i am using xorg radeondriver ?
<jfarrell> hey guys, I have a question regarding subversion
<jfarrell> getting this error 'access to '/svn/repos/!svn/act/3d7cfe3e-2c61-5e40-b307-a11ef664483b' forbidden' - any thoughts?
<frankbro> Why would my ati de-activate my tv output as soon as I plug a third screen ?
<Alan502> Hi, I have a problem with my sound in ubuntu, I can't have two applications that use my speakers open at once; how can i let two apps play sound at the same time?
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Hi
<Fezzler> ariakus>> Chatting from xchat 2.8.8
<ariakus> gz
<blakkheim> Alan502: get rid of pulseaudio
<uking> test connected
<bgsmith> I am looking for a good bare metal recovery solution for an ubuntu 10.04 server. The box has RAID1+LVM and I have tried mondo and clonezilla on a test system with no success over the last three days. (clonezilla does not support soft RAID), and mondo restore always fails to restore :(
<Dr_Willis> frankbro:  on some cards  from nvidia ive seen where they have 3 outputs. but can only do 2 at a time. ATI may have the same limit.
<Dr_Willis> bgsmith:  perhaps fsarchiver
<frankbro> Dr_Willis: wow, that is retarded ... ill make a processor with 128 cores, but it only really uses 2 max
<Dragon64> ok got the 10.10 install going
<gnubuntu> i can ssh into my ubuntu box and run mocp... how can i get the audio to come over the network and play out of the computer i'm accessing the box remotely with?
<blakkheim> gnubuntu: you can't
<mary_> usb creator?
<bgsmith> dr_willis: that wont back up the disk as in partition table, boot sector and the LVM2 + RAID1 right ... :(
<bcrawl1> Hi, I just installed the kernel 2.6.32-25-generic and now java doesnt seem to work. I have java-6-sun already installed, but when I visit any site with java applet, I get, plugin is missing? Did this happen to anyone else?
<gnubuntu> the internet told me otherwise, but not how to successfully implement it
<jfarrell> gah is pisses me off when documentation is out of date
<jfarrell> though its to be expected in the open source world
<jfarrell> *sigh*
<zipp0> good morning everybody (+7)
<zipp0> :)
<gnubuntu> mornin
<Dr_Willis> bgsmith:  no idea. I never use raid or lvm.
<Cipher-0> Does mput recurse?
<Dr_Willis> frankbro:  the video card only has 2 actual GPU's i imagine.
<terminal> do you have sun-java6-plugin installed bcrawl1?
<Dr_Willis> work time for me. bye all
<mary_> anyone use usb creator?
<gnubuntu> yeah
<bgsmith> dr_willis: bye
<mary_> its not letting me set the amount of storage I want
<gnubuntu> mary_, is it letting you set any amount of storage at all?
<mary_> gnubuntu: no
<uking> help
<Fezzler> Dumb question.  I just built xchat 2.8.8 but I think is all in a folder on my desktop.  Where should the folder be in the Ubuntu file structure?
<Fezzler> I's like to move it
<blakkheim> Fezzler: start over, use checkinstall this time
<blakkheim> it will make a .deb package
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Huh?
<mary_> gnubuntu: when using your installed system, what should the CD-Drive image area show?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> re-make it?
<zipp0> i have a "funny problem", i run #shutdown -r now ==> server don't shutdown, i run #reboot ==> don't reboot, i run #poweroff ==> don't poweroff. I don't know what to do except push "power button", but i don't do that. :D
<uking> don't login cz forget get my passwor...and i newby..in ubuntu
<blakkheim> Fezzler: install the package called "checkinstall" and run it instead of "sudo make install" when you recompile it
<zipp0> anyone help me restart server via console, plz
<bcrawl1> @terminal no. I did not. Now I got it from synaptic. I can access applets. Thanks :)
<gnubuntu> mary_, I don't have it on this computer, so I can't investigate much further right now, sorry
<blakkheim> zipp0: init 0
<mary_> gnubuntu: okay.  Thanks for talking to me :)
<mobasher> Does ubuntu 64 server has issues with flash still ?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> sudo spt-get checkinstall?
<zipp0> blakkheim: root@puppet:~# init 0
<zipp0> root@puppet:~#
<blakkheim> Fezzler: sudo aptitude -y install checkinstall
<pksadiq> mary_ do you mean startup disk creater?
<blakkheim> zipp0: halt?
<mary_> pksadiq: yes
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> What the heck is "sudo aptitude -y install checkinstall" doing in Intrepid?
<zipp0> blakkheim: http://pastie.org/1199847  << output is seem ok, but that server still don't shutdown
<pksadiq> by default the Cd/drive or image will be blank, I think
<blakkheim> Fezzler: what do you mean? that installs checkinstall
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> it is removing a ton of stuff
<blakkheim> zipp0: i don't know
<pksadiq> mary_ then you have to select an image file of Ubuntu
<blakkheim> Fezzler: maybe you shouldn't have used apt-get then, it makes a mess of everything
<zipp0> blakkheim: thanks, maybe i should push "power button" :-s
<mobasher> does iphone 4 sync works within virutalbox ?? has anyone tried
<mary_> pksadiq: ??? how?  Am doing from installed system
<blakkheim> zipp0: if none of the stuff we tried works then there is some strange problem
<push> HELP ME!
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> I didn't.  I used exactly what you said to
<gnubuntu> mary_, you need to have a *.iso of the operating system
<blakkheim> Fezzler: i mean before now
<pksadiq> mary_ do you have the CD of Ubuntu
<mary_> gnubuntu: I have to download the iso again?
<push> I need to find a download manager with scheduling capability! I've tried kget, wget, flashget on wine, IDM on wine (both don't work), Downthemall! (which has NO scheduler) -- ! Help
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> So what is happening?  Did I screw up my system
<CkhiKuzad> For some reason whenever i try to mount an ISO through mount -o loop, it says i need to specify the filesystem type, even though it doesnt technically have one.
<gnubuntu> mary_, you'll need the iso or cd copy of the operating system
<mary_> okay, thanks for telling me that.
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Well, checkinstall is installed
<push> I need to find a download manager with scheduling capability! I've tried kget, wget, flashget on wine, IDM on wine (both don't work), Downthemall! (which has NO scheduler) -- ! Help?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> So now how do you want me to remake xchat?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Command line?
<terminal> CkhiKuzad: try mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/directory/here
<blakkheim> Fezzler: make clean; make; sudo checkinstall
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> just like that?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: yes
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> okay, running
<CkhiKuzad> Terminal: ckhikuzad@Skynet-Terminal:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t iso9600 -o loop ~/Desktop/mara.iso /media/ISO/
<CkhiKuzad> mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9600'
<push> Can someone help me?
<queso> If I want to limit which users can ssh to my computer, how do I do that?
<push> password
<blakkheim> queso: man sshd_config
<push> Can someone help me?
<blakkheim> !repeat | push
<ubottu> push: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<queso> blakkheim: thank you
<blakkheim> queso: specifically look at the AllowUsers option
<ltabb> how do i install a network printer i go through the printer setup  it wont detect the printer
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> "Should a create a....."  [y]    ?  Yes?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: yes
<queso> blakkheim: there isn't already an "AllowUsers" option in my /etc/ssh/sshd_config, even commented out. I should just add it to the end of the fule?
<queso> *file
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> End your description with an empty line or EOF.   NOw what?
<blakkheim> queso: yes
<jerryzhang> hi all //
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> just hit Return?
<queso> blakkheim: great, thanks for your help.
<|Anthony|> is there a multiseat function native to ubuntu?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: just type whatever you want the description to be, you don't need one
<blakkheim> queso: np
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> just hit Return?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: probably, if not try ctrl+d
<alzie> push: have you tried   d4x  ?  It's in synaptic and it is supposed to have a scheduler in it
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Now a long list of choices.  Will Intrepid Synaptic work after this?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: "a long list of choices"?
<push> alzie: thanks for the suggestion
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Ok.  DOne
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> now what
<blakkheim> Fezzler: dpkg -i thefileitmade.deb
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> How do I know what file it made?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: ls *deb
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> No such file
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> I am in Desktop\xchat2.8.8\
<blakkheim> Fezzler: did it say it was a success making the deb beforehand?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Didn't notice.  Just said "Bye"
<blakkheim> then i'm guessing it probably didn't finish
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Could it have made it somewhere other than the directory inwhich I ran the command?
<blakkheim> no
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Now what?
<blakkheim> rerun sudo checkinstall and read the output as it happens
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Read all that?
<blakkheim> read the end at least to check for errors
<andriy> hey guys, is there a tutorial or something that would show me how to make a file server out of this crappy computer? Im running xubuntu right now
<blakkheim> andriy: it's pretty easy, just choose if you want to use ftp/sftp/sshfs/smb/nfs etc.
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> last few lines
<andriy> i heard samba was good, but i could make it work :( im pretty newbish with linux etc
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> looks like it can't find lperl
<blakkheim> Fezzler: you compiled this before and it worked, right?
<JoeCoolDesk> What does it mean when a directory has a backslash at the end of the name?
<terminal> CkhiKuzad: iso9660
<Braber01> I'm having trouble setting up a printer, I was having trouble with it because it was set up but stopped working after a while how can I find this printer again?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> using it it now
<CkhiKuzad> terminal, it didnt work. i think my mount binary is broke.
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> All I wanted to do was get it off my Desktop and moved to the proper Ubuntu directory
<terminal> you specified iso9600, not iso9660
<daftykins> andriy: it's very easy to get a simple share going, quite the headache to handle multiple users though
<daftykins> (permissions wise)
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> What now?
<Dawgmatix> flash really slows down for me when i load a particular website (www.semiaccurate.com), do others experience similar problems ? is there a workaround?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: let's do one step at a time to find where the problem is
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Ok
<blakkheim> Fezzler: make clean && ./configure --prefix=/usr
<andriy> daftykins, i want to share files with all computer on my network (2 laptops and 1 desktop) what would you reccomend i do?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> no sudo?
<blakkheim> Fezzler: not yet
<Fezzler> ok
<daftykins> andriy: right click on a folder and choose sharing, i've heard that works really well. depends which OSs you're trying to share between
<andriy> my laptops run win 7 and xp
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> done
<Saik> hey guys can someone give me the command to check the hard drive partions?
<phil_in_london> df -h
<blakkheim> Fezzler: make
<JoeCoolDesk> I can't access a folder in SSH.  DIR says it's there but I can't CD to it.
<Saik> phil_in_london: WAS THAT AT ME?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> running
<phil_in_london> saik, yes
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: what happens when you try?
<Saik> phil_in_london:thanks (and sorry bout caps)
<JoeCoolDesk> jrib, -bash: cd: tsunami: No such file or directory
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: then there's no such file or directory
<JoeCoolDesk> Yes there is, I can see it.
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: pastebin.
<dab> .
<JoeCoolDesk> I say dir it says tsunami I say cd tsunami it says can't find.
<Saik> phil_in_london: the ones that aren't mounted, that just shows the current ones
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: pastebin
<JoeCoolDesk> Nothing to pastbin
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: copy what you see in your terminal and pastebin it (if you want help)
<Zeu5> hi there i received a pdf file and some of the pages are out of order. I need to rearrange them. how do i do that? i have okular and adobe reader.
<JoeCoolDesk> What are you going to get from that what I haven't just told you?
<JoeCoolDesk> It's like three lines and I said everything, nothing to pastebin.
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: look, if you want help, pastebin everything including the commands you are running.  If you don't then don't pastebin.
<phil_in_london> saik, you mean df -all ?
<JoeCoolDesk> I can see the folder in my SFTP
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> last line: make: *** [all] Error 2
<JoeCoolDesk> You're gong to make me pastebin three lines?
<Saik> nop, that's not it either. I just opened partion editor lol I give up on the "easy" command lol
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: I'm not the one that needs help.  Obviously something is wrong, and if you pastebin exact commands and output instead of paraphrasing it will be easier to help you.
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> I see a few lines up, again, "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lperl
<phil_in_london> saik, you can also use, Menu, System, Administration, Disk Utility.
<Saik> phil_in_london: tanks, I got it (I'm onthe live DC atm, fixing a pc)
<JoeCoolDesk> http://pastebin.com/mdvATUMQ
<Saik> CD*
<JoeCoolDesk> Adding the slash doesn't change anything.
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: type tab at the end of "tsunami"
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: or press tab rather
<Dawgmatix> is there a top like program for disk io ?
<JoeCoolDesk> Why does it think there's a tab there?
<jrib> Dawgmatix: iotop
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: I meant to press tab so it will complete the name
<jrib> !who | JoeCoolDesk
<ubottu> JoeCoolDesk: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<JoeCoolDesk> Yeah, I did.
<Dawgmatix> thanks jrib
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: and?
<JoeCoolDesk> Why does it matter if I tab it?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: did it work?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Still here?
<JoeCoolDesk> How did it get to thinking I needed to tab?
<jrib> JoeCoolDesk: you don't, you just need to type the actual name of the directory
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Could the fact I'm using xchat 2.8.8 now be an issue?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> Here?
<root__> Fezzler: you should try irssi
<CkhiKuzad> Is there a good calculator program for ubuntu, that isnt the gnome calculator?
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: what's wrong with gnome calc?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> stumped?
<CkhiKuzad> meh, I've used the winblows calculator a lot at school, and i'm used to negative/positive functioning like a normal calculator. the gnome one is like negative(numbers here) instead of typethenumbers, click negative
<rene18> HAY ALGUIEN EN CASA?
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: erm, it seems to work both ways here?
<CkhiKuzad> !es |rene18
<ubottu> rene18: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: or did you mean the opposite of what you said?  It only works one way actually (type numbers, then +/-)
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> If you are in over your head, it's okay, just let me know, are we done?
<CkhiKuzad> jrib, what i have to do for math is '-12 / (-3)'
<yerko> hola
<yerko> hi
<CkhiKuzad> i would have to do '-(12) / -(3)'
<jrib> CkhiKuzad: -12/-3  seems to work ok, press the minus sign
<CkhiKuzad> meaning that i have to change something completely to get it working
<yerko> speak spanish
<yerko> ???
<CkhiKuzad> yerko, you're in the english channel.
<zzpwelkin> help:我的buntu系统界面进不去了，但是由登录界面，怎么办？
<CkhiKuzad> go to #ubuntu-es for spanish
<zzpwelkin> ＃
<zzpwelkin> #ubuntu-es
<CkhiKuzad> !ja | zzpwelkin
<ubottu> zzpwelkin: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<zzpwelkin> #ubuntu-cn
<Exploiter> Sabhi Ko mera Namashkar!!!
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> dude?
<mobasher> i just downloaded ubuntu 64bit and i am unable to boot ..ISOLINUX 3.63 Debian-2008-07-15 isolinux: disk error 80, ax=4200, drive 9f..what does this mean ??
<CkhiKuzad> mobasher, is your computer 64 bit?
<yerko> thank you
<mobasher> amd 64 x2
<mobasher> i suppose it is
<Exploiter> disk error, maybe your disc was having bad sector
<CkhiKuzad> well it's a disk error. could be corrupted data? try rewriting the ISO at a slower speed
<Exploiter> try it in vmware..!!
<zzpwelkin> I can't access ubuntu userface ,how can I do?
<Fezzler> blakkheim>> nice.  I run all that stuff.  Now silence
<CkhiKuzad> startx zzpwelkin
<Exploiter> you have windows isntalled?
<mobasher> CkhiKuzad=}} hmm possibliy...let me rewrite it again..that's odd just rebooted from windows..i'm like huh..disk can't die as yet
<Earthson> how to boot ubuntu-server-iso using grub2
<zzpwelkin> ClhiKuzad: how start x
<Exploiter> earthson, you need to edit your grub file
<Exploiter> google it
<CkhiKuzad> zzpwelkin, if you're in a terminal session, AKA virtual terminal
<CkhiKuzad> then type startx.
<CkhiKuzad> startx (no period)
<acu> I installed Kolab  everything seems OK - only if I try to access the kolab through webadmin - it tells me Could not bind to LDAP server: Invalid Credentials
<wasnik> hey guys i got a usb sound card and soon as i insert it ubuntu gets stuck
<Skeletal> Hi guys, how can I do for INSTALL pppoe in my OS? because i don`t have pppoe.conf file here. So, how can I do?
<mobasher> where do i verify the md5sum for Ubuntu 64bit ?
<daftykins> wasnik: total freeze up, no keyboard or mouse input works?
<wasnik> daftykins :yes
<daftykins> is there a way to see what files are inside a package without downloading it?
<wasnik> daftykins, how do i see that
<daftykins> wasnik: see what?
<wasnik> daftykins, also my onboard  soundcard works sometimes and sometimes is not detected at all
<daftykins> wasnik: have you tried plugging it in when the PC is off instead of whilst it's running?
<acu> Skeletal, what is your OS - if you go to Synaptic Package manager and type PPPOE in search you will find many utilities - one being pppoeconf etc
<wasnik> daftykins, i did taht but then ubuntu didnt load at all
<Skeletal> My system is BackTrack4
<mobasher> no worries got it
<Exploiter> this is ubuntu channel
<daftykins> wasnik: sounds like something more serious is up with your PC
<Skeletal> i dont have synaptic here
<daftykins> Skeletal: you can't get support for non-ubuntu in here.
<Skeletal> i just can install via "apt-get", but i dont know whats name of software for pppoe
<Diverdude> What imageviewer is usually available for use on most nix systems?
<Skeletal> Yeah, but my doubt isn't about UBUNTU, but SOFTWARE.
 * Michi77 hat den Musikplayer deaktiviert.
<daftykins> Skeletal: which is not what this channel is for.
<mobasher> Skeletal=}} gspot
 * Michi77 hat den Musikplayer deaktiviert.
<Skeletal> I woulld like a software for PPPoe, just it
<acu> Skeletal, I just told you pppoe  and pppoeconf
 * Michi77 hat den Musikplayer deaktiviert.
<mobasher> Skeletal=}} ops...fspot..lol or gimp
<wasnik> hi guys, my soundcard is detected sometinmes and sometimes it is not detected, please help
<daftykins> wasnik: i would run a memtest if i were you
<wasnik> daftykins, how do i do that
<daftykins> wasnik: either boot from an ubuntu CD, flash drive, or hold the left-shift key on startup and select to run memtest
<Exploiter> wasnik, boot from proper bootable cd to do that
<Exploiter> i installed my ubunut from usb, better try with that.. instead of wasting another disc
<mobasher> Exploiter=}} just wasted one :)
<Doyle> Q: What causes the cursor to move to the upper-left corner in some games? There's a thread about it for 10.10, but I'm in 10.04 and it seems some others have had the same issue. Ideas?
<Braber01> I'm having a problem with my printer, I had to delete my old printer setup because my aunt changed the ip address so it won't change, now I can't get my printer set up again :(
<LinuxGuy2009> What package is the 'debpartial' tool found in?
<wasnik> daftykins, i had done that a few weeks back using my bios and it said my harddrive was excellent
<Doyle> Braber01: you ahve no printer installed at all right now? Have you tried installing a new network printer?
<MooshiMuushi> YES! I HAVE ACCOMPLISHED MY GOAL!
<daftykins> wasnik: memtest has nothing to do with the hard disk :)
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: what worked?
<rob_p> MooshiMuushi: Good to hear!
<CkhiKuzad> MooshiMuushi: yes, very good!
<rob_p> LinuxGuy2009: debpartial-mirror maybe?
<MooshiMuushi> Give me a second.
<Doyle> daftykins: ssd memtest maybe?
<|Sacred|> anyone have any issues with google voice and ubuntu? Seemed to work beautifully at first, now everytime I try to use it, it asks me to reinstall. Which I do, but only to see it ask me the same thing again over and over
<Braber01> Doyle: Yes I have
<LinuxGuy2009> rob_p: Ill try that.
<daftykins> Doyle: you're having a laugh right? memtest86+ tests RAM... nothing to do with storage other than where you run it from :)
<Doyle> Braber01: can you get a printer installed? For example, does it install, and not print? What exactly is happening?
<LinuxGuy2009> rob_p: Nope already have that installed.
<|Sacred|> this is via firefox btw
<|Sacred|> obviously
<Doyle> haha
<MooshiMuushi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Braber01> Doyle: it does install however it says it's not connected for any reason I may have the wrong IP address
<LinuxGuy2009> I just got done debmirror-ing a repository and want to divide it up into DVD chunks. How do I do it?
<rob_p> LinuxGuy2009: That's the only thing that came up with an apt-cache search.  Anyway, good luck.
<phil_in_london> braber01, when installing the printer I'm assuming you get to a point where you add the ip address, eg   192.168.0.3   make sure to use a port as well, eg   192.168.0.3:631
<daftykins> |Sacred|: is it in APT? tried a purge reinstall?
<Doyle> Braber01: when you print the network config from your printer, are you using the ip it lists?
<|Sacred|> I'm not sure, I just get the .deb from gmail website (as current)
<|Sacred|> :/
<Braber01> Doyle: I was earlier however I don't think I am now
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, rob_p, This was pretty much it. With NM disabled. http://paste.ubuntu.com/506187/
<|Sacred|> never felt so stupid in my life, having it work, now it wont lol
<Doyle> Braber01: use the IP address the printer says it has...
<|Sacred|> I'll check repos
<daftykins> |Sacred|: ok there might be some related config in your ~ that's breaking it
<Braber01> Doyle: will it also have a port number?
<Doyle> MooshiMuushi: good stuff, loopback
<kazoo> Hello, i am trying to get xen server but i can't get it due to xen-tools not being there
<MooshiMuushi> Doyle, rob_p, I still didn't get what I did...but hey! :D
<kazoo> and when i try to install xen-tools it can't find it
<Doyle> Braber01: 631 usually
<kazoo> any idea's on what i'm doing?
<vmchaz> hi(All); Can I ask here about ubuntu and hardware?
<kazoo> wrong.
<izinucs> Is there a package that will help change my resolution from 1024x768 to 1280x1024 on my laptop?
<Doyle> kazoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481308
<Doyle> izinucs: is it a supported resolution of the device? Do you have the drivers installed?
<kazoo> it should automatically use the right resolution
<izinucs> Doyle: it is supported.. device is ati readon 9600 built into the laptop
<Exploiter> izinucs: isntall your graphic driver first
<izinucs> Doyle: whatever the stock driver is.. it's currently working but hasn't discovered that particular resolution
<Doyle> izinucs: you need to install the ati driver for linux
<pksadiq> izinus If you are using Nvidia use nvidia-settings to change resolution
<pksadiq> izinucs If you are using Nvidia use nvidia-settings to change resolution
<izinucs> Doyle: k.. from synaptics?  or are you talking about the binary blob
<izinucs> pksadiq: ati
<o-brown_> Hi, I would like to know what are the main differences between the GPL license and the Apache license
<Exploiter> o-brown: google for complete detail
<izinucs> Doyle: looks like the ati readon driver is already installed.. I assume that is what is currently activated.. I think I need to add the resolution to xrandr
<sunnyG> Hello, need assistance with fresh install of Kubuntu 10.04.1. I can't see available wireless APs. can't find a suitable program in kpackagekit that will show me any wireless networks in the area
<Doyle> izinucs: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<vmchaz> I installed ubuntu 10.04 32bit on this hardware (Amd Phenom x4 925, MB Asus m4a77td pro, 4Gb Ram). And I have very strange bug (or this is not a bug?)
<Doyle> izinucs: don't over think it. If you look closely the 9600 isn't supported by anything in the repos for ubuntu
<izinucs> Doyle: k.. I'll look at the link
<vmchaz> when ubuntu is running, RTC slows for 1 sec every 10 minutes
<vmchaz> (checked with ntp untp.ubuntu.com)
<o-brown_> Exploiter: ouf course I did google before coming here, but when I have to answer the question under which license should I publish, then it comes a little tricky...
<vmchaz> * ntp.ubuntu.com
<vmchaz> but, when system is off or it's running other os (DOS, Windows, Ubuntu 7.10), RTC works perfectly
<Doyle> o-brown_: you'll do better in #apache or #gpl if it exists
<vmchaz> can anybody tell me, what is this bug/flaw?
<Doyle> vmchaz: there's a number of things scheduled to run every 10 minutes, but I'd expect it's the kernel memory scan that's doing it. Normal.
<Doyle> vmchaz: unless you're loosing seconds/day to the wts there's nothing to worry about eh
<rww_test> .
<vmchaz> -Doyle-, I'll try to explain
<vmchaz> -Doyle-, it's slowing for a tiny bit of second every second (my english is too bad...)
<vmchaz> for example
<izinucs> Doyle: unfortunately the site doesn't reference a Mobility Readon M7 (7500).. when you choose "other" it provides links to mfgr. sites.. I may just have to stick with the stock choice.. Is there a cli command to figure out what driver is being used?
<vmchaz> 1)00.00.00 ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com: (some time difference)
<vmchaz> 2)00.01.00 ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com : RTC synchronized, TD=0.100 sec
<III> anyone played with displaylink on 10.04?  --> looking over http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/HowTo and wondering about 10.04
<vmchaz> so, every minute - 0.1 sec, every second - 0.1/60 sec, so on...
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. Is it posible to configure ubuntu to run on a cluster of standard PCs, and still run normal software?
<Doyle> izinucs: looks like lots of people have that problem with the m7. just a sec
<pksadiq> have any one tested e17 in ubuntu? It's so stylish and working fine except the module ecomorph, which is the compiz style activator, please Help
<KGF2009> Anyone here know how I would get Ubuntu 10.04 to support Japanese input? Somewhat like a romaji-to-japanese conversion?
<littlebearz> scim I think
<littlebearz> i use it for Chinese input
<vmchaz> Is this a hardware problem? (If so, I'll just change my MB, but, why it is not appears under ubuntu 7.10?) Or is this software, for example, acpi issue? (But, on my notebook ubuntu 10.04 is installed too, and there is no issues with RTC).
<littlebearz> I don't think there's much difference, kanji romji
<Doyle> izinucs: fglrx might work for you. Uninstall the other ati and radeon related drivers first to avoid trouble
<vmchaz> Sorry if this is offtopic here.
<KGF2009> I've heard that, but there's no documentation for 10.04. Do I just use the documentation from the latest release?
<izinucs> Doyle: k.. were you looking at a link? if so care to share?
<littlebearz> KGF2009: that I'm not sure
<KGF2009> littlebearz, this is what I'm looking at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<agentgasmask> Hi guys. Is it posible to configure ubuntu to run on a cluster of standard PCs, and still run normal software? Just a point in the right direction is all I'm looking for. :)
<Doyle> izinucs: It's fireGL graphics, I think it'll be close enough to run the 7500... been a while since I used a radeon so I'm not 100% on the archetecture compatibility, but I'd be surprised if you couldn't get 1280 of it.
<izinucs> Doyle: ok.. I'll look into it.. thanks for the help.
<Doyle> vmchaz: over the course of a day, how much time are you loosing?
<AbhiJit> hi
<Doyle> izinucs: np. Just type 'fglrx' in the synaptic package manager
<Exploiter> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Exploiter> type sudo apt-get install <package to isntall>
<Exploiter> in terminal , its better
<geckopunk_> then do an update sudo apt-get update
<Doyle> Exploiter: why is it better?
<Exploiter> its easy also
<Doyle> Exploiter: why is it better?
<vmchaz> 24*6=144 sec. It's not complex to install synchronizing software, I just want to understand, what's happening.
<detrix> hi all.  how do I get compiz to turn on compositing so I can use docky???
<VSD20C> Anyone know virtual box?
<Doyle> vmchaz: Check the time now. Tomorrow at this time, check it again. Note the difference. You'll probably find it's correcting its self at some point.
<Doyle> VSD20C: do they have an irc channel?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | VSD20C
<ubottu> VSD20C: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> VSD20C, just FYI but VirtualBox's IRC channel is #vbox
<VSD20C> yeah... im ignorant
<Exploiter> yes, if you have question just type here in detail
<detrix> hi all.  how do I get compiz to turn on compositing so I can use docky???
<vmchaz> -Doyle-, OK. (but, I did it already. I think, RTC at ntp.ubuntu.com is quite precise?)
<VSD20C> i attempted over there and no help
<ZykoticK9> VSD20C, you can ask here (if it's ubuntu related)
<Doyle> lol, 'yes' he says
<Exploiter> detrix: try sudo apt-get install compiz
<Exploiter> when its done, compiz --replace
<VSD20C> Im trying to change output of a ubuntu i know its a vbox question
<VSD20C> ubuntu image
<Exploiter> what output?
<VSD20C> video resolution
<detrix> Exploiter, I have compiz installed, some program turned of compositing, but docky needs it turned on.
<ZykoticK9> VSD20C, have you installed the Guest Additions?
<istevenmon> hi guys, i have to interfaces in my box, eth0 wan, eth1 lan, eth0 gets the dns directly from the isp, eth1 has ip address 192.168.0.1 how can i do so my host in the lan can point its dns to 192.168.0.1 and it resolves automatically to the eth0 dns
<VSD20C> negative.... ill do that
<Doyle> vmchaz: precise as a computer
<Exploiter> vsd as i know in vmware there are additional packages after you install it in in virtual emulator to make it lookk better
<Exploiter> but do install graphic driver
<Exploiter> to increase the resolution..
<Doyle> vmchaz: system time is usually run by the cmos battery, maybe the servers battery is running down. It won't be low enough to alarm, but a few seconds won't cause issues.
<daftykins> istevenmon: you need to run a local DNS forwarder
<istevenmon> daftykins: any link on how to do this? wouldnt playing with the resolv.conf handle this?
<daftykins> not that i know of
<kevdog> hello
<bastidrazor> istevenmon: yes, adding 'nameserver IPHERE' would do fine, if you're using nm-applet you can also add it there.
<detrix> next question:  I have an AMD Athlon II x2 - how do I get conky to read the cpu temp?
<Doyle> VSD20C: resolution? try this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300968
<daftykins> bastidrazor: any other box can ask it for DNS lookups fine, but it's not going to give any out until it's running something like BIND forwarding? :)
<dstryr> im trying to setup a file server for a bunch of windows computers and I'm going to use samba
<littlebearz> samba?
<dstryr> is there a different/ better program out there for this purpose?
<littlebearz> dstryr: I would use ftp, but that's just me
<daftykins> dstryr: been there, done that, nope it's easy get learning :D
<vmchaz> -Doyle-, I know that. If you're busy, I dont want to take your time. But if you interested, I can write detailed measurements I performed.
<dstryr> why ftp over samba?
<littlebearz> dstryr: more control on the user logs
<dstryr> littlebearz, can you explain more?
<dstryr> its going to be local...not connected to the net
<littlebearz> dstryr: well, samba doesn't support external SSL
<ZykoticK9> detrix, the relevant line from my conkyrc (customize to taste) is ${font Droid Sans:style=Bold:size=9}  ${upspeed eth0}${font}${goto 768}CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'CPU Temperature' | cut -c21-24} ºC${goto 1024}${time %H:%M}  ${time %d/%m/%Y}
<littlebearz> dstryr: oh nvm
<dstryr> has to be secure
<daftykins> istevenmon: is there a reason why you want the clients to not just go to the ISPs DNS directly?
<Doyle> vmchaz: nope, unless it's causing problems just let it ride. Don't poke the hornets nest.
<dstryr> basically i need to keep all my files on the server and nothing on the windows computers
<vmchaz> -Doyle-, thanks.
<dstryr> so that all the files are shared for a project my team is working on
<littlebearz> dstryr: well, if you want simplicity then ftp is good, if you want security, ilitthen samba is good with compatibilty
<littlebearz> dstryr: SVN?
<istevenmon> daftykins: yes because i switch isp very often and i dont wanna reconfigure it all the time
<detrix> ZykoticK9, thanks very much
<pav5088> I have a strange issue with the interface locking up for periods of time in Meerkat.  I can get things going again by tapping keys, or fiddling with the touchpad...   but the lockup comes back after a while.  CPU usage seems to go up.  Lucid worked fine (except without audio) on this laptop.
<daftykins> istevenmon: use OpenDNS or google DNS then :)
<pav5088> Is this an issue anyone knows about?
<daftykins> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> pav5088: #ubuntu+1 please
<dstryr> littlebearz, what do you mean svn?
<Exploiter> package knowsn as subsversion
<bastidrazor> daftykins: possibly i misread the question, i didn't see that he wanted multiple boxes using the dns. i use unbound for my local dns server. does well too
<tensorpudding> dstryr: subversion is version control, something that is extremely useful when working on a code project
<daftykins> bastidrazor: cool :) sorry to second-guess you, i was a tad confused was all
<dstryr> its not a code project
<dstryr> its basically a bunch of .pdf and .dxf
<x0rs> This may be the wrong place to ask this, but I figured I would give it a shot. I am wanting to learn a programming language well and one that will give me crossover knowledge to lots of platforms. I am obviously wanting to start in Linux (ubuntu), but also want to have a good base for programming on Android devices. Does anyone recommend a language to start with? Is C or Java the best place to start? Also, is there a good web source withou
<x0rs> t having to buy lots of expensive books that I can learn quite a bit?
<Exploiter> try ebooks :)
<daftykins> x0rs: apparently a java base knowledge is good for Android, but you might be better off just getting started and following a beginner's book
<dstryr> littlebearz, can we talk in pm? you seem knowledgeable
<daftykins> dstryr: the whole point of help channels is it can help more than 1:1 at once :)
<dstryr> daftykins, its just hard to keep up
<dstryr> channel moves so quickly :p
<tensorpudding> x0rs: Java is what Android uses, there is an Android SDK plugin for Eclipse to to make it easier too
<dstryr> I wonder if FTP would work better for what I'm trying to do
<dstryr> you guys have me questioning now
<dstryr> lol
<tensorpudding> what is it you want to do, anyway?
<dstryr> i have 10 windows computers with people working on a project in my building
<dstryr> i want all the files store on the network file server (that im trying to configure)
<dstryr> ive gott samba set up now
<x0rs> tensorpudding and daftykins, I actually didn't know Java was what was used on Android. That's good news. Is Java used a lot on linux machines? Or is it mainly for web based applications?
<tensorpudding> x0rs: Java is an okay language to learn from, there are metric tons of books out there for it, and Sun has several tutorials too
<kain> can anyone tell me why i can't play DVD's with vlc?
<bastidrazor> daftykins: no worries, i think i second guessed you first :p
<tensorpudding> x0rs: Java used to be use for web applets, but I wouldn't say it's common as a web language
<x0rs> tensorpudding, do you have another that you would recommend over it?
<dstryr> if i made it an ftp server, the windows computers would have to get an ftp client? it wouldnt be like samba where they just click and open the folder right?
<daftykins> bastidrazor: haha you can tell it's late here XD i didn't notice that. g'night o/
<x0rs> tensorpudding--or anyone--are there a lot of well known ubuntu applications that are written in java?
<tensorpudding> dstryr: Samba would make sense, you can have password-authentication and it's more convenient and modern than FTP
<vmchaz> x0rs, eclipse, maybe?
<tensorpudding> x0rs: Eclipse is a powerful development tool for Java as well as other languages.
<dstryr> tensorpudding, i have it running now...how familiar are you with windows?
<tensorpudding> But Java isn't traditionally used much in Ubuntu
<erik__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x0rs> tensorpudding, is it like a gui developing environment? i've never heard of it,
<tensorpudding> Mostly because there were no powerful open-source javas
<izua> hello. if i install 10.04 from an older copy and then proceed to upgrade it, will it end up at 10.10 (kernel/packages/libs) ?
<tensorpudding> dstryr: I set up an authentical Samba share once a while ago, but I forgot.
<dstryr> tensorpudding, i need to configure windows to drop the user name and password when i close the shared folder so that I can login with a different user name wihtout having to log off the computer
<erik__> im just installed !#chrashbang  can i put Icons on the desktop ( ie windows style)?
<dstryr> ive asked in the windows room and noone knows
<erik__> i know windows very well   what u need
<dstryr> erik__, i need to configure windows to drop the user name and password when i close the shared folder so that I can login with a different user name wihtout having to log off the computer
<tensorpudding> x0rs: A graphical development tool? I'm not sure what you mean.
<dstryr> ive spent like 2 hours on google and in the windows irc
<dstryr> nothing
<x0rs> tensorpudding, sorry, I was really just curious what Eclipse was... I don't use it and am not aware of it
<erik__> windows key and "L" will let you switch users while keeping another logged in also
<littlebearz> dstryr: switch user? like fast switching
<Random832> dstryr: can you do \\username@server\share ?
<Random832> littlebearz: no, he wants to change his network credentials, not his local user
<erik__> i use it as im the only admin out of 4 users
<dstryr> Random832, exactly
<Random832> does the syntax i mentioned work?
<Random832> i don't remember if it does
<dstryr> let me check
<tensorpudding> x0rs: It's like a text editor, but with a lot of plugins, tools, and gadgets. It's comparable to Microsoft's Visual Studio or Apple's XCode
<Random832> you could always map it as a network drive with the net use command, i think that lets you explicitly specify credentials
<x0rs> tensorpudding, Oh, gotcha! Like Scite? that's what I use...
<dstryr> Random832, could you explain that a bit more?
<Random832> C:\> net help use
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Applications > System Tools > System Profiler and Benchmark > (System Information) > Information > Network Updater: "Synchronize with Central Database". Who does operate this »Hardinfo central database«? Where is it located?
<tensorpudding> x0rs: it's a lot more featureful than scite
<x0rs> tensorpudding, excellent. I'll definitely give it a shot
<Random832> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/net_use.mspx?mfr=true
<tensorpudding> x0rs: but that's the basic idea
<x0rs> tensorpudding, thanks
<erik__> is there any way to put icons ( like Firefox short cut) on the desktop in crashbang?\
<Random832> erik__: it's called crunchbang, for one thing
<HaPK_PerCar> hi all
<the_file> hi
<the_file> Im looking for the arp package
<Random832> and i don't think so in the default esktop nnvironment ie has
<the_file> need it for networking
<erik__> yeah  just noticed i misstyped sorry
<Random832> gah i can't type
<the_file> can anybody help?.
<dstryr> Random832, i see these commands
<Diverdude> is there a tool which will allow me to drag an area of the current screen with my mouse, take a screenshop of the dragged area and automatically upload the screenshot to a server to be viewable on the web?
<dstryr> id have to enter them everytime?
<dstryr> or create like an executive file?
<Random832> dstryr: you know what mapping a network drive is right?
<dstryr> negative
<dstryr> lol
<dstryr> im a noob
<Random832> it means you can take a network share and make it like te Z: drive
<HaPK_PerCar> I've been wondering... I recently installed the whole Kubuntu desktop, and let kdm to do the user login process. How can I change it back to gdm?
<dstryr> Ah
<Random832> HaPK_PerCar: i think dpkg-reconfigure gdm can do it
<dstryr> How would I do that?
<Random832> dstryr: with the command i linked to
<kevdog> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<squigle> how can I find out what files exist inside a package (trying to track down a library)
<dstryr> Random832, does it stay like that after the net command?
<erik__> networking drives under windows is point and click...no need for copmmand lines
<dstryr> or do you have to do it after every login
<HaPK_PerCar> Random832, kevdog, I'll try that
<kevdog> great
<geoffmcc> dstryr: what vers of windows u using
<Random832> dstryr: until you log out at least
<HaPK_PerCar> weee, it works!
<HaPK_PerCar> thanks peple
<HaPK_PerCar> also, other thing I was wondering... how can I connect 2 ubuntu-running machines in a single network?
<dstryr> xp, vista, and 7
<dstryr> =/
<Random832> there's a /persistent:yes option to make it stay - read the manual i linked
<bullgard4> HaPK_PerCar: Set your environment variable DESKTOP_SESSION to gnome
<Diverdude> is there a tool which will allow me to drag an area of the current screen with my mouse, take a screenshop of the dragged area and automatically upload the screenshot to a server to be viewable on the web?
<geoffmcc> geoffmcc: if win7 right click on computer in the start menu and u will see map network drive --- if xp go to my computer and u will see it there
<geoffmcc> dstryr: see my last- i referenced me instead of u so it didnt pop out at ya
<HaPK_PerCar> I can connect and see one running linux and anotherone with windows, but not both on ubuntu
<dstryr> geoffmcc, yeah i saw...looking now
<bullgard4> squigle: Use Synaptic. Highlight the package name. Press Properties > Files installed.
<geoffmcc> dstryr: not sure about the way other person told u - but if do this way there is a reconnect at logon option so it will always map for you
<dstryr> geoffmcc, sweet i got it
<dstryr> thank you
<geoffmcc> dstryr: no prob
<dstryr> okay next dumb question
<dstryr> im using a dell poweredge 1850 server for this file server...it has 2 drives that can be setup as raid
<dstryr> to make linux raid do i have to reinstall the operating sytem?
<kevdog> you want software raid -- and what raid level?
<dstryr> raid is where the same thing is copied on both hard drives so if one hard drive goes down the other drive has the data stored on it right?
<geckopunk_> I have been experiencing an issue with configuring my Screenlets to show a different message on startup. I've changed what I thought was the code located in /usr/share/screenlets-manager/WidgetScreenlet.py . I changed the message to what I wanted, but the Screenlet still displays the original message "Internet connection is required to use this Screenlet"
<geoffmcc> dstryr: check out this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<HaPK_PerCar> how can I connect, or rather share folders, with 2 machines running ubuntu in a network?
<geoffmcc> dstryr: within the wiki there a link for more detailed instructions
<kevdog> well there are different raid implementations -- also known as raid levels
<dstryr> kevdog, which level would i need? based on the stuff i described?
<geckopunk_> I'm going to restart again to check what I get for the startup msg...
<dstryr> i have 2 hard drives that i want to mirror each other in case of a crash on one
<trendsetter> How do i send a pm
<HaPK_PerCar> dstryr, from what you said you seem to want a raid0
<kevdog> Do want to mirror or stripe?? How many drives?
<dstryr> what is stripe?
<dstryr> probally mirror and 2 drives
<kevdog> not to be rude -- but google is your friend
<Licuadora> Why, if GCC 4.4.4 is the most recent version, ubuntu 10.10 delete it and other stuff too?
<kevdog> mirror = raid0
<kevdog> What gcc is installed then?
<rusivi> dstryr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<HaPK_PerCar> please...
<HaPK_PerCar> how can I connect, or rather share folders, with 2 machines running ubuntu in a network?
<Licuadora> I do not know, i just know that in synaptic, a lot of stuff is uninstalled
<kevdog> Honestly Id do a hardware RAID implementation rather than software -- but that is my two cents
<littlebearz> HaPK_PerCar: use samba or ftp or ssh or scp
<kevdog> or nfs
<rusivi> HaPK_PerCar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba?action=show&redirect=SettingUpSamba
<Licuadora> And they say i need that to run Blender and some OpenGl renderer
<HaPK_PerCar> littlebearz, samba doesn't seems to work.. or maybe I've been using it wrong
<rusivi> kevdog: agreed due to hardware controller redundancy
<kevdog> I only use samba if wanting to implement windows machines
<kevdog> hardware is faster
<dstryr> kevdog, bascially if i want hardware raid i have to reinstall ubuntu
<kevdog> With hardware raid you need a raid hardware controller card -- do you have this?
<tron> i have intel card...how do I enable direct rndering??
<rusivi> kevdog: agree, only downside to hardware RAID tends to be cost.
<dstryr> kevdog, i should have hardware raid
<bastidrazor> HaPK_PerCar: Places > Connect to Server > Method SSH > add a bookmark for this and then you can go to places in the future and click to mount the folder. then you can drag/drop files/folders
<kevdog> I guess it depends how much you value your data!!
<dstryr> kevdog it is a dell poweredge 1850 server
<rusivi> kevdog rofl
<dstryr> with raid controller
<kevdog> Need to make sure your raid controller has a linux driver
<littlebearz> HaPK_PerCar: bastidrazor got it nicely laid out
<zzpwelkin> how can I do a error araise when gdm call gnome ?
<HaPK_PerCar> bastidrazor, how would I fill in the fields?
<bastidrazor> HaPK_PerCar: you may need to install openssh-server on both boxes before this method will work.
<HaPK_PerCar> sorry, I'm kinda new at this
<bullgard4> tron: Install the loadable kernel module »drm«.
<Guest59613> Hello. what would run faster on my computer, Ubuntu 10.10 or Xubuntu 10.10? My specs are 750 Mhz Duron CPU, 890 MB RAM, 30 GB hard drive & 8 MB Nvidia graphics.
<rusivi> !maverick | Guest59613
<ubottu> Guest59613: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tron> Guest59613, how i do that?
<bastidrazor> HaPK_PerCar: they are straight forward.
<tron> bullgard4, how i do that
<HaPK_PerCar> bastidrazor, ok, shall look into that then
<HaPK_PerCar> bastidrazor, thanks!
<kevdog> openssh is great -- but if you don't need encryption then you don't need the overhead cost
<littlebearz> Guest59613: I would recommend PuppyLinux with that spec
<zzpwelkin> how can I do while a error raise when gdm call gnome ?
<tron> bullgard4, in synaptic I have already installed libdrm and related files
<Hydrozii> what is the equivalent of %appdata% in linux?
<littlebearz> Hydrozii: /etc/
<Guest59613> littlebearz: I like Ubuntu and so I only want an *butnu distro.
<kevdog> or just run a different graphical shell like openbox or enlightenment (which is my current favorite)!!
<Hydrozii> ty
<littlebearz> Guest59613: then xubuntu
<bullgard4> tron: First check '~$ lsmod | grep drm'.
<L0LI> im looking for sandboxie for linux
<littlebearz> kevdog: I liked openbox, never tried enlightenment
<littlebearz> L0LI: sandboxie?
<L0LI> is there anything like that
<kevdog> enlightenment is great
<kevdog> IMO
<littlebearz> L0LI: I guess prehaps u meant shell account?
<L0LI> yeah, sandboxie is great little virtualization app on windows
<L0LI> no
<littlebearz> I use VMware
<L0LI> i don't need a full blown vm
<littlebearz> hm
<kevdog> enlightenment: http://www.enlightenment.org/
<L0LI> i just need to contain all writes done by one 1 program
<Hydrozii> where can i find the minecraft save information?
<Hydrozii> on my computer?
<tron> bullgard4, ok done. The output is: drm_kms_helper         30200  1 i915
<tron> drm                   168054  6 i915,drm_kms_helper
<tron> agpgart                32011  2 drm,intel_agp
<L0LI> and then have all of it deleted when i delete the sandbox
<kevdog> There is a tutorial in the Tuts and tips section in the forums how to install enlightenment
<L0LI> http://www.sandboxie.com/
<Guest59613> Guest59613: how much faster would it be then regular Ubuntu?
<kevdog> Question to yourself
<Guest59613> littlebearz: how much faster would it be then regular Ubuntu?
<rusivi> Guest59613 If you want a more resource-conscious version of Ubuntu may want to consider Netbook Remix
<Guest59613> rusivi: even on a desktop?
<littlebearz> Guest59613: it's xde based rather than gnome based
<rusivi> Guest59613 Worth a look -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Minimal%20installations
<DarkRedman> Hi :)
<Aemaeth> what's a good way to get a script to run in a loop endlessly?
<Guest59613> rusivi: Is Netbook Remix the same as netbook edition?
<tema_> somebody can help me. how to repack from xubuntu 10.04 to kubuntu?
<soreau> Aemaeth: while [ true]; do run_this_forever; done
<Guest59613> rusivi: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<rww> Guest59613: yes. Edition is the new name, Remix is the old name.
<Aemaeth> wonderful, can i make one script launch two simultaneous executions?
<rusivi> rww: ty
<rww> Guest59613: the Netbook versions aren't particularly different resource-wise from the Desktop versions, though.
<soreau> Aemaeth: Run separate terminals?
<Aemaeth> yes, instead of me opening two windows?
<soreau> Use terminal tabs?
<bullgard4> tron: So your loadable kernel module »drm« is loaded. You do not worry about this basic requirement.
<Guest59613> rww: so I would be just as good as to install Xubuntu then? would it be much faster then Ubuntu?
<Aemaeth> well, i'm in byobu, so it would be ctrl-a-2
<rww> Guest59613: Depends on who you ask.
<tron> bullgard4, ahh...thanks...but is there a command or something like that...i want to enable dr on friends laptop
<rww> Personally, Xubuntu was a little less resource-intensive than Ubuntu, but something like openbox was better.
<psycho23> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_Tech_massacre
<airtonix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest59613> rww: okay thanks
<littlebearz> Guest59613: like I said, xubuntu is a bit easier on the CPU, but for better u need to either get a smaller WM or a smaller system like PuppyLinux
<bullgard4> tron: Usually, if drm is loaded, the computer is using Direct Rendering. Do you have reason to believe that this is not the case? Please provide an error message about that fact.
<tron> bullgard4,  mty friend have a software hardinfo from the repo...it says no direct rendering...
<bullgard4> tron: Do you speak about the results of the »hardinfo« program? What does it say?
<tron> bullgard4, yes, it says no direct rendering
<bullgard4> tron: Please state the exact hierarchy of the hardinfo output text.
<Guest59613> littlebearz: well I am running the full Ubuntu right now and it's not too bad, a little slow but not to bad. Something just a little faster would be nice, but I don't need to go as far as Puppy. BTW, is puppy debian-based or redhat-based?
<Aemaeth> Guest59613, run in text mode
<nicolaus> hello
<nicolaus> anyone here
<nicolaus> ?
<blakkheim> no
<Guest59613> Aemaeth: haha no thank you.
<nicolaus> ok
<Guest59613> lol
<Aemaeth> Guest59613, links2 is way better than chrome
<blakkheim> i agree with Aemaeth
<nicolaus> can someone else my plz i need to comment to a frens computer remotly via linux the person have xp how do i do that
<Aemaeth> you can even get mouse support
<Aemaeth> of a sorts
<pksadiq> Aemaeth Elinks is better, I feel
<littlebearz> nicolaus: rdesktop
<Guest59613> Aemaeth: what about picture/video support?
<nicolaus> thanks littlebearz
<nicolaus> is straight farword right
<Aemaeth> i've heard you can run stuff through the frame buffer, fbi
<littlebearz> nicolaus: uh no, u have to get their IP and tell them to enable remote desktop, but it's a bit unsafe
<Aemaeth> better be xp pro
<khan> l
<billy> nicolaus: try team viewer - get your friend to install one and you do the same - it doesnt care about nat routers
<zippy> nicolaus try teamviewer
<zippy> works
<littlebearz> billy: but that's very unsecure lol, I wouldn't do that since it give teamviewer 3rd party your information
<billy> littlebearz: rubbish
<littlebearz> billy: it's safer to use SSH make a tunnel and connect it locally and do VNC or something
<Aemaeth> if no remote desktop program on windows end, would do vnc
<billy> littlebearz: you want to set up through nat routerrs etc?
<billy> littlebearz: have you actually done this?
<littlebearz> yup
<littlebearz> billy: it's pain in the arse, but it works
<billy> littlebearz: you must like hard work
<littlebearz> billy: or I would just do rdesktop littlebearz.com -a 1024x768 -r sound
<littlebearz> wait I wrote that wrong
<Aemaeth> man rdesktop
<littlebearz> billy: or I would just do rdesktop littlebearz.com -g 1024x768 -r sound -a 24
<billy> littlebearz: congrats - you have a fixed ip - most people dont
<littlebearz> billy: no, it's static
<Aemaeth> no-ip.com
<littlebearz> billy: I meant dynamic
<Aemaeth> and many others...
<billy> littlebearz: static = fixed
<littlebearz> I have a DNS, so I update that to reflect my ip
<billy> littlebearz: most people dont
<Aemaeth> can have it check your ip as much as you want really
<littlebearz> billy: that's why they use no-ip or dyndns
<littlebearz> heck, I could make billy.littlebearz.com point to your IP
<Aemaeth> no-ip has linux deb for updates, runs a tiny daemon
<billy> littlebearz: what's my ip?
<littlebearz> 58.111.71.192
<littlebearz> which I've done so, in 5 minutes the subdomain is online
<Aemaeth> d58-111-71-192.
<billy> littlebearz: try pinging it
<nicolaus> how do i install team view with terminal
<ljsoftnet> how do i put gkrellm on top or bottom flat like a panel?
<Aemaeth> i thought he was going to his friend, how does he rdesktop to himself?
<nicolaus> sudo apt-get install then?
<Aemaeth> i think i've done that and it just black screens
<Aemaeth> nicolaus, alternativeto.net
<billy> littlebearz: how did you get my ip?
<littlebearz> billy: um whois?
<echa> asskum
<Aemaeth> billy,  /whois billy
<xbonesx> so who here would recommend switching from 10.04 to 10.10 when it comes out?
<littlebearz> you can whois mine, and ping mine and connect via http to my ip address and all works lol
<xbonesx> any true benefits??
<billy> littlebearz: is this someway available in your chat client?
<Aemaeth> i'm switching when it comes out, benefits, support
<littlebearz> billy: uh, most of irc client has it
<Aemaeth> i dare say all irc clients
<billy> littlebearz: looks like xchat doesn't
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: that's not true, some aren't
<zanus_> Is there a way to limit my throughput?
<Aemaeth> oh billy
<littlebearz> well, if you ever need a static subdomain you could always use mine littlebearz.com for free
<ljsoftnet> how do i put gkrellm on top or bottom flat like a panel?
<billy> littlebearz: did you get ping my ip?
<littlebearz> but I do say that Austrillia has horrible internet
<Aemaeth> can i run my illegal traffic through littlebearz.com?
<littlebearz> yeah, it timed out
<billy> littlebearz: tell me about it
<zanus_> say for instance I get on average, 400MB/sec... is there some app or a trick of some sort to only allow like half of that to certain applications?
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: that depends, as long as you obey canadian law I'm okey with it
<billy> littlebearz: good - i'm behind a nat router
<Aemaeth> i'll say whatever it takes to upload to your webserver
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: good luck finding the upload place lol
<Aemaeth> i thought this was business arrangement
<littlebearz> well, actually no, it's quite easy, just goto https://user:password@littlebearz.com/school/UPLOAD/
<Aemaeth> i hear in canada milk comes in bags
<littlebearz> yup
<Licuadora> nder
<littlebearz> I think it's $4.99 for 4L
<littlebearz> and 1.33L per bag
<littlebearz> with one big bag to hold the 3 small bags
<Aemaeth> amazing
<Aemaeth> that eco friendly with all that plastic?
<littlebearz> it's really tasty and we're so used to it
<littlebearz> well, it's better than jugs right
<littlebearz> I believe we recycle 30% of our stuff, so it's pretty good
<Aemaeth> paper seems more sustainable, trees grow regularly
<andriy> hello everyone, i have a quick question. Is there a way to control cpu fan speed in linux? mine is running the highest rpm it can all the time (never slows down after boot up)
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: I thought sustainable means when it can grow within a human lifespan, and trees don't
<littlebearz> andriy: um. there are tools, try googling first
<Peter55> I've read the Ubuntu 10.10 only supports i686 or higher, does that mean it's slower on older hardware?
<Aemaeth> there are paper-farms man
<ljsoftnet> how do i put gkrellm on top or bottom flat like a panel?
<blakkheim> Peter55: that means it doesn't even work on older hardware
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: well, I'm not a man lol
<andriy> littlebearz, i did, but nothing decent came up :(
<Aemaeth> if you've never planted a tree, i've got some news for you!
<littlebearz> andriy: I'll try
<bit_0> hi
<pksadiq> once/exit
<L0LI> so tree's grow in less than 10 years ?
<Peter55> blakkheim: i'm talking about Pentium 3 hardware, is it slower than previous versions on P3 hardware?
<blakkheim> Peter55: no
<andriy> btw, is there a shortcut for pasting someone's name before your message/
<littlebearz> http://www.waltercedric.com/component/content/article/193-technical/1481-setting-the-cpu-speed-of-your-linux-server.html
<littlebearz> andriy: use tabbing feature, most irc client has it
<Peter55> blakkheim: are you sure?
<blakkheim> Peter55: if it's an i686 cpu it will run faster, if it's lower than i686 it won't run at all
<andriy> does xchat on xubuntu have it?
<andriy> oh and thanks for the link
<littlebearz> andriy: um. I think so, just type the first couple of letters and press tab to autocomplete
<Aemaeth> where do you think they get book paper then?, houses, wood comes from a place you know
<littlebearz> Aemaeth: well, it fell out of the sky
<Peter55> blakkheim: really?  So 10.10 will run faster than 10.04 on i686 hardware?
<blakkheim> Peter55: yes
<andriy> littlebearz, sweet, it works! thanks :)
<littlebearz> andriy: http://www.google.ca/search?q=throttle+cpu+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<bit_0> hi
<littlebearz> hi
<andriy> littlebearz, i was talking about CPU FAN speed, not cpu itself :P the cpu is already overclocked
<Peter55> blakkheim: okay, thanks a ton!
<bit_0> i thing that chanel is in ispanish
<littlebearz> andriy: ah , um. you could control the voltage output to the fan, but I donno if that slows it down
<littlebearz> andriy: the whole point of CPU fan is to reduce heat from the CPU, if u underclock it, then it won't spin as much
<lncln> I've just set up ubuntu server 10.04, and it doesn't seem to be able to connect to my router (much less the internet).  What can I do to diagnose the problem?
<littlebearz> lncln: see if the ethernet cable is plugged in
<andriy> littlebearz, how would i do that? I couldnt do anything else in bios :( (thanks for helping me!)
<lncln> littlebearz: yes... maybe that was sarcasm, though..
<littlebearz> lncln: you'll be surprised, I had very frustrating moments when I didn't plug it in properly
<andriy> littlebearz, the cpu is running cool, but the fan is still 100% power
<lncln> littlebearz: haha, okay maybe...
<littlebearz> andriy: that I really am not familiar with as I don't temper with my warantee
<cl> hello
<littlebearz> lncln: um. then release and renew your ip
<andriy> littlebearz, alright, thanks for helping anyway
<littlebearz> lncln: see if you're router is distribuing DHCP
<Aemaeth> i break that sticker as soon as i get something
<rementis> I'm having a problem where an external usb hard drive randomly disappears.  Can anyone help?
<littlebearz> lncln: i think it's ifconfig for wired connection, iwconfig for wireless configuration
<littlebearz> rementis: see if the port is plugged in properly
<rementis> plugged in properly, worked awesome before upgrade to 10.04
<littlebearz> rementis: oh then downgrade it lol
<zanus_> Is there some way to temporarily lock your throughput rate?
<songer> hello
<rementis> i'm running ubuntu server 10.04.  is there any way for me to check if power management is disconnecting my usb drive?
<lncln> littlebearz: yeah, that's the problem.  It didn't "see" the DHCP from my router... let me see though...
<songer>  some prgram like centennial for linux?
<trex> hi
<littlebearz> songer: I thought centennial is a college
<trex> I was wondering if there is anyone maintaining d4x download manager right now
<trex> since it is included in the ubuntu repos but it's homepage seems to have disappeared
<songer> that's is a school
<dborba> argh - just had apt-get hang on me when while dpkg was running. C-c got me nothing so I killed the parent terminal & the apt-get & dpkg process. however, since they never finished, the lock never got removed. is it safe to just delete it?
<rementis> does anyone know how to turn off power management for usb devices in ubuntu server 10.04?
<fusion_> How can i get a list of groups inside of terminal?
<littlebearz> cat /etc/passwd | cut -d: -f1
<littlebearz> cat /etc/group |cut -d: -f1
<xTCx> night
<fusion_> also how do i scroll up while using ubuntu in CLI mode?
<dborba> depends what cli you have open
<songer> thre's nothing like centennial for linux?
<littlebearz> songer: that's a popular software? if it's popular then maybe someone could port it or wine works
<fusion_> dborba "alt+ctrl+f1"
<dborba> fusion_, i don't think that's scrollable
<dborba> fusion_, just pipe your output into less if you want to scroll through it
<sedulous> fusion_: use screen with a large scrollback value
<sedulous> “screen” as in “GNU Screen”
<dborba> ^^ that works too
<dborba> you can also detach it and pull it back up on X and vice-versa :)
<fusion_> sedulous: i'm in ubuntu "CLI" mode (ctrl+alt+f1)
<dborba> fusion_, man screen
<sedulous> fusion_: yes. “screen” provides an arbitrarily large scrollback buffer in text terminals
<dborba> let me try this one again - any1 around know if it's safe to manually delete the lock for apt-get & dpkg if they hang?
<dfcnvt> I'd like to know which line is it by number when I cat it out the file. How do I do that?
<dborba> man cat
<dfcnvt> ah.. -n
<dfcnvt> thanks
<littlebearz> dborba: there should be a woman cat
<dfcnvt> should have look up first before ask..
<dborba> :)
<dborba> dfcnvt, if it seems useful, it's probably built in
<hcook> howdy
<fusion_> sedulous: what key should i press in the keyboard to scroll up?
<dfcnvt> when using vi editor, how do I jump to a line by number?
<fusion_> in screen
<dfcnvt> I opened in manual.. but seems hard to find info for that...
<hcook> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<sedulous> fusion_: "Ctrl-a Escape" to enter screen's copy mode, use PgUp/PgDn to scroll
<littlebearz> dfcnvt: I believe :xx
<Dulak> dfcnvt: nG where n is the line number
<sedulous> fusion_: of course you can scroll without screen as well, Shift-PgUp/PgDn, however that's quite limited to usually only 1-2 pages
<Dulak> dfcnvt: 101G in command mode takes you to line 101
<songer> littlebearz, some program to  manage windows network with linux
<dfcnvt> Okay, I'll check
<lefrog> hey all :)
<rementis> i'm running ubuntu server 10.04.  is there any way for me to check if power management is disconnecting my usb drive?
<fusion_> sedulous: doesn't work :/ whenever i press pgup or pgdown the screen flashes a white light
<dborba> dfcnvt, #gg
<sedulous> fusion_: are you using screen?
<fusion_> sedulous: yes
<sedulous> fusion_: entered its copy mode?
<dfcnvt> hmm.. didn't work..
<dfcnvt> :1163gg (in command mode, vi)
<dborba> not command mode
<dborba> regular mode
<dborba> dfcnvt, either #gg or #G in regular mode
<lefrog> How big is the entire Ubuntu ISO collection?
<dborba> lefrog, do you really expect someone to know that of the top of their head?
<pLr> lefrog: ?????
<dfcnvt> woot! it work
<dfcnvt> thanks
<dborba> np
<mak69> need help on mythtv, please reply
<mak69> need help on mythtv, please reply
<littlebearz> lefrog: i think around couple TB give or take
<fusion_> sedulous: thanks i got it, but i always have to press "ctrl+a+esc" to enter copy mode to scroll up (after entering a command copy mode stops), isn't there any way so that i remain in copy mode always even after i enter commands.
<lefrog> dborba, no i dont, but if i dont ask, then i wont know.
<dfcnvt> mak69:  /join #mythtv
<mak69> when i press enter upon 'watch tv' i receive mythtv has no capture cards defined. please run the mythtv-setup program.
<mak69> dfcnvt: could u please explain how
<pLr> mak69: why done you follow the next step
<pLr> mak69: english, do you have it?
<lefrog> pLr: you wanted me?
<mak69> pLr: i did but of no use
<sedulous> fusion_: "Ctrl+a Escape" is easier to type and works as well (not Ctrl+a+Escape)
<pLr> lefrog: your question had no purpose :/
<dborba> ^^
<dfcnvt> we need translate bot here to make it flexible for everyone here.. :\
<Jordan_U> pLr: Many people come here whose first language is not english, please be understanding of that.
<pLr> dfcnvt: there is a channel for each language
<pLr> !languages
<spartan07> If I want to add a boot animation before starting up ubuntu 10.04 where would I go? Can someone point me in the right direction? not much info on google kinda stuck, thanks
<lefrog> pLr: how can it not have a purpose? I ask things to gain knowledge, not for the sake of it.
<ActionParsnip> spartan07: addit in /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> spartan07: inthequoteswith: splash quiet
<ActionParsnip> spartan07: you will needto run: sudo update-grub ,after saving the new file to apply the setting. Rebootto test
<ActionParsnip> Wow this spacebar is shot :(
<dborba> lefrog, do a sudo apt-get install * and see how much disk usage it tells you its gonna need. then add that to your total disk use outside your home directory. that should give u a very good ball park
 * Jordan_U handsActionParsniphiskeyboard
<dborba> ps: not responsible for what happens if u try that
<spartan07> ActionParsnip, thanks !!
<songer> some program to manage a windows network with linux?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: g1 phone, getting an upgrade soon so normal service will be resumed shortly
<ActionParsnip> songer: can you expand on "manage" please
<songer> somthing like this? ActionParsnip http://www.obsltd.com/centennial.htm
<ActionParsnip> songer: if you want an rdp client, you can use rdesktop to connect to the servers..
<lefrog> dborba: My original question was how big is the collection of Ubuntu ISO images, not how big was the repo collection.
<ActionParsnip> songer: sounds a lot like snmp
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: for all releases or just for lucid?
<lefrog> all releases.
<Eliyahu> hello world
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: you can calculate it
<lefrog> i am mirroring the entire iso collection as we speak.
<lefrog> how?
<Eliyahu>  For "everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved."
<Jordan_U> lefrog: How are you mirroring it?
<dborba> lol - what kinda question is that/
<Eliyahu>  "For God so loved the world, that he gave his only Son, that whoever believes in him should not perish but have eternal life.
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: 700mb per cd iso, with desktop, server alternate and netbook
<Jordan_U> !ot | Eliyahu
<ubottu> Eliyahu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flannel> Eliyahu: Please take that elsewhere, thanks.
<Eliyahu> hi ubottu
<Eliyahu> :)
<Eliyahu> because, if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: each with kde, xfce and gnome variants
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: can you see my thinking? You have a dvd for each release and each DE
<bar> what's the latest ubuntu stable release? is it lucid? I don't have access to a browser ATM
<tensorpudding> 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<javier_> hello
<Eliyahu> hi colin__ welcome
<tensorpudding> Though 10.10 will release in less than a week
<bar> tensorpudding: apt-get update shows lucid in sources so I think I'm good. thanks!
<Roush_427r> Hey, I've got no sound coming out of my system, and nothing is muted.
<ActionParsnip> lefrog: then all the ppc variantsand the few arm ones available, in their various DEs too, as well as the daily iso of the current releases.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Roush_427r
<ubottu> Roush_427r: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Eliyahu> Jesus Christ healed me from 12 yr drinking addiction and kidney failure
<dborba> Flannel, thanks
<mak69> when i press enter upon 'watch tv' i receive mythtv has no capture cards defined. please run the mythtv-setup program. need help!
<UbuntuNoob> hi i have an iso file for windows 7 and i am on ubuntu. how can i mount/open the .iso?
<ActionParsnip> mak69: did you congure your tv device?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: justchange the path to the iso file in that command and it will mount at /media/iso
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: What are you trying to do exactly?
<dborba> mak69, not to say you won't be able to get help here. but it might be more effective to try #mythtv-users and #ubuntu-mythtv
<jerry_> irc.freenode.net
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: there arenautilus scripts around but it's quicker on my slooow connection to give the command line ;)
<UbuntuNoob> drugger5688: im trying to open the .iso to install windows as my new os on this computer
<BuzzAttack> hi guys, I am very new to linux and I just downloaded ubuntu. but I cannot get it to connect to my wireless network
<BuzzAttack> can anyone help
<pLr> !wireless | BuzzAttack
<ubottu> BuzzAttack: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> BuzzAttack: run: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see a product line. Use it to find guides
<BuzzAttack> thankyou, I have a read
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: You don't need to open the ISO for that, you need to burn it to a DVD.
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, you can't really do that from inside linux as far as I know. you gotta burn that dvd but
<testi_> Does Ubuntu provide some kind of generic desktop notification, some dbus thing? e.g. let's say I want to monitor subversion commits - or for example certain types of events on my server station and let's assume i've made these scripts already. How would they be able to notify me without caring about UI-stuff?
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, bud*
<ActionParsnip> BuzzAttack: you may find connecting to a wired connection and upgrading greatly beneficial
<UbuntuNoob> alright well i cant write it to a disk because the file is too big
<dugger5688> How big?
<UbuntuNoob> 2.3g
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, DVD not CD
<dugger5688> DVD's are 4.7 or something like that.
<UbuntuNoob> and i tried to move it to a usb and boot from the usb but it wouldnt boot from a usb drive
<ActionParsnip> testi_: could use notify-osd to show messages on the desktop screen
<miststlkr> I added a second video card for a third monitor, but can not seem to get one X session to span all three.   It worked fine with two
<UbuntuNoob> omg i dont want to go buy a dvd to write to but i guess i will
<Jordan_U> testi_: Yes, it's called "notify-osd", from a script you can run: notify-send "hello, world"
<jerry_> how to go to chat with wine
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, pretty much only way to install windows
<UbuntuNoob> when i installed ubuntu it was able to fit on the cd so i thought it would be alright _-_
<jerry_> bffg
<UbuntuNoob> -_-
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: it takes a bit of work to make bootable windows usb sticks
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, they keep ubuntu under 700MB specifically so it fits on a cd
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: Just borrow a disk from a friend, if you have a key you'll save yourself the hassle.
<UbuntuNoob> actionparsnip: i tried it for ubuntu too and it weouldnt boot from a usb i think it is my laptop
<testi_> Thanks alot ActionParsnip, Jordan_U :) Ubuntu is just so cool
<UbuntuNoob> what is an iso mountiny system for ubuntu i can download?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: yes, using windows installs from usb takes a bit of work to get going
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: Why do you want to ditch Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> testi_: You're welcome :)
<UbuntuNoob> drugger5688: for one it keeps crashing, which i was told was because of my chipset
<dugger5688> ActionParsnip: I've seen it done... but yeah, it's ugly.
<jerry_> how to change #ubuntu to #winehq
<UbuntuNoob> drugger5688: and it is also pretty difficult to manage between this and my other computer, my main one, which is a windows
<ActionParsnip> dugger5688: ubuntu isn't always the answer and may not fit the system reuirements
<dborba> jerry_, ./j #winehq
<dborba> jerry_, just remove the .
<ActionParsnip> dborba: habit huh ;)
<jerry_> srry i dont understand
<dborba> ActionParsnip, yea :( - old habits die hard
<ActionParsnip> jerry_: where you just wrote that type: /join #winehq
<jerry_> ok thx
<UbuntuNoob> dugger5688: for one it keeps crashing, which i was told was because of my chipset, and it is also pretty difficult to manage between this and my other computer, my main one, which is a windows
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: Why didn't you leave windows on there during the install? I believe the default is to leave windows and install ubuntu alongside it.
<UbuntuNoob> dugger5688: it used to have windows and it got a pretty bad virus so i had t wipe it and because i didnt have the install disk, i installed ubuntu for free
<dborba> dugger5688, I think you're right - but if you have the whole drive with a single partition I wouldn't trust a resize... resizing a boot ntfs partition is always risky
<Jordan_U> UbuntuNoob: You may have better luck with Ubuntu 10.10 which will be released Sunday. Whatever you choose I hope you'll try Ubuntu again in a few years at least, it gets better all the time :)
<kaushal> hi
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: I've rescued many people PCs with an Ubuntu live CD. Sorry it's giving you trouble, I've always been lucky and Ubuntu works beautifully for me.
<kaushal> can someone please guide me about fcron
<kaushal> is there a way to edit fcron subject email
<dborba> kaushal, have you tried the man?
<UbuntuNoob> dugger5688: yeah the main thing is that for some reason it is very laggy and almost every time i start it now something happens and the bar at the top with the x to close and minimize and maximize disappears and i cant change windows and im basically frozen its too hard to function
<UbuntuNoob> also what is the terminal command to get updates
<dugger5688> UbuntuNoob: 'sudo apt-get update' followed by 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<kaushal> dborba: yeah
<UbuntuNoob> gracias
<dborba> kaushal, i think it might be hard coded - not really finding anything
<dborba> kaushal, maybe try the user mailing list
<Rob235> hey
<mesees> hey all!
<mesees> so, ive spent a week messing around with ubuntu and love it!...what do i do with it now?
<Rob235> i just installed an app from a daily build repo, it has extra packages but they wont install saying they are dependent on the regular build (not the pre-release builds)
<Rob235> how do i get around that
<Rob235> or cant you
<UbuntuNoob> yeah my computer just did it again
<dborba> mesees, whatever you do with your computer :)
<Rob235> look at porn
<UbuntuNoob> all of my windows are square and with "sharp corners" and none of them have the option to close or minimize or maximize and i cant switch windows
<mesees> dborba, seems so easy doesnt it :)
<Rob235> when does 10.10 come out anyway
<Rob235> a week?
<dborba> mesees, if your daily life largely depends on your computer - it pretty much is :D
<dborba> Rob235, never got into porn on linux... the penguins just don't do it for me
<dborba> mesees, i'm assuming you're just trying to figure out cool stuff to do with ubuntu. have you played around with the shell?
<Rob235> and is it better to do a clean install of 10.10 or is upgrading from 10.04 fine in ubuntu without any issues
<mesees> dborba, i have not
<Rob235> one thing i love in ubuntu with compiz is the cube for desktop switching
<Rob235> and desktop switching in general
<mesees> one question i did have, does the eye candy (changing theme, fonts, etc) bog down ubuntu at all like it does windows?
<UbuntuNoob> anyone know why or what i can do
<Rob235> ive been using ubuntu for a little while now and when i have to boot into windows for something im amazed how slow everything is
<nicofs> UbuntuNoob: is that a persistent problem? otherwise try to reboot or change the theme...
<UbuntuNoob> nicofs: yes it happens every time i boot up and usually when watching a video or something that requires a lot of usage
<dborba> mesees, if your computer is not powerful enough to handle all the graphical stuff then yes. IE: if you're on a netbook (no video card) and you turn all the effects on it will probably freeze
<ActionParsnip> dborba: systems won't post without a video card dude
<dborba> ActionParsnip, you know what i mean... just makes the answer a bit easier :P. if you max out compiz with crappy on board graphics things ain't gonna go well
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: did you configure your display?
<ActionParsnip> dborba: my onboard nvidia 6200 runs full compiz and games fine, but I know what you mean (crappy onboard SiS or low end intel)
<awanti> i want to share folder from ubuntu machine 10.04 to windows machine. so plz. guide me.
<blakkheim> awanti: samba
<Displacer> what package installs /usr/lib/libGL.so?
<Displacer> i have libGLU.so only
<magnetron> whenever i try to start firefox my computer slows down to a crawl, i'm unable to use most UI elements in Ubuntu. how to start firefox in a "safe mode"?
<awanti> i need configuration steps. plz.
<blakkheim> !samba > awanti
<ubottu> awanti, please see my private message
<dborba> blakkheim, you could just tell people to install openssh-server & download winscp on their windows box :)
<blakkheim> dborba: or an ftp server, or an nfs server, etc..
<nicofs> I am looking for a good network monitor. i need to monitor my 3g connection... [using xubuntu]
<dborba> blakkheim, of course - it's just that "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" is 1 line and gets you the whole file system
<Votan> anyone using laptop-mode-tools on 10.04+ ?
<dborba> no real setup or config required
<magnetron> nicofs: are you using network-manager to connect?
<unforgiven512|m> Register
<paddymelon> Hey guys, if I'm getting errors about a .htpasswd file not being able to be accessed, both within the document root and outside and I
<nicofs> magnetron: yes
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Votan
<ubottu> Votan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paddymelon> 've chmodded correctly, what user should own the file?
<magnetron> nicofs: and you want to monitor bandwidth usage?
<paddymelon> basically: Who should own a .htpasswd file? Because I'm getting permission issues with apache2
<paddymelon> (with root)
<Votan> alright ... Is laptop-mode-tools still working on 10.04 as it requires HAL and that has been removed afaik.
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: run: dpkg-S libGL.so
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<ActionParsnip> Dpkg -S libGL.so
<ActionParsnip> You get the idea
<nicofs> magnetron: i want to know what kind of connection is going (i.e. GPRS, EDGE, UMTS) and if i am actually connected because the network manager tells me (via the icon) that i am connected even if the signal has been lost... it's just not accurate...
<Displacer> dpkg-S libGL.so shows it is installed in /usr/lib/mesa
<Displacer> instead of /usr/lib
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: then symlink it
<magnetron> nicofs: hmm, are you using a Huawei modem? which model?
<Displacer> ActionParsnip, is it right way?
<dborba> #&$@#^!!!! - why the * does dkpg keep hanging :\
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: sure,it'll work
<magnetron> dborba: do you get any error messages?
<wareya_> How do I set up ubuntu to use Xfce's WM and desktop process, but everything else from gnome?
<nicofs> magnetron: Huawei EM770W
<Displacer> why apt didnt make it and i have to do it myself?
<ActionParsnip> dborba: can you pastebin your output in the terminal which it is hung at.
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: log a bug is all I can suggest
<UbuntuNoob> hey gparted wont let me resize my hdd and i only have one partition how come
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: sometimes lib linking is needed to humour apps
<dborba> magnetron, nope - it just never finishes unpacking. last time i killed the session that was running it. then manually killed apt-get and dkpg. manually removed the lock & ran dpkg --configure -a
<histo> Can someone tell me what version of alsa is in 10.04
<dborba> ActionParsnip, let me kill the whole thing and run it again
<slipttees> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> Displacer: like linking newer versions to older version filenames to keep stuff happy
<ActionParsnip> Hi slipttees
<UbuntuNoob> i have 44 gigs of unused space is there a way to make a separate partition without wiping the whole hdd
<slipttees> everyone can help to this http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<slipttees> :D
<dborba> ActionParsnip, it was happens while unpacking
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: what is the current OS
<dborba> ActionParsnip, erm - it happens*
<UbuntuNoob> lucid
<ppk55> i'm trying to setup a task bar launcher for xfce's terminal... what's the command i need to use?
<Displacer> ActionParsnip, thanks
<histo> !info alsa-utils
<ubottu> alsa-utils (source: alsa-utils): ALSA utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.22-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 1058 kB, installed size 2008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: u can help me?
<slipttees> http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: make sure your backups are recent and boot to livecd. You can resize ext4 there to make unpartitioned space
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: no, as you haven't stated you issue as far as I can see
<slipttees> what?
<ActionParsnip> dborba: do you have free space on the partition where dpkg is working...
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: I don't know what your issue is
<slipttees> :-(
<ActionParsnip> dborba: df -h ,will tell you
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: try asking the channel, see if anyone knows an answer
<dborba> ActionParsnip, at least 20GB
<ActionParsnip> dborba: cool
<dborba> ActionParsnip, crap - now i killed the shell that was running it and when i try to kill <pid> it's not doing anything & killall doesn't see it
<dborba> ActionParsnip, dkpg that is
<slipttees> please, everyone can help me to this: -input-charset
<slipttees> ops
<slipttees> this: http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<slipttees> :-)
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | dborba
<ubottu> dborba: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<slipttees> =[
<UbuntuNoob> ok so i found a way to make partitions buty when i do it, it says /dev/sda1 is mounted; will nto make a filesystem here!
<UbuntuNoob> what can i do to make a partition?
<blakkheim> use a livecd
<dborba> ActionParsnip, yea... I found that about an hour ago when this first happened... this time however i'm getting:
<ahox> UbuntuNoob: you must not make a fs on a mounted partition
<dborba> ActionParsnip, /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      11908 F.... dpkg
<dborba> Kill process 11908 ? (y/N) y
<dborba> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<ahox> so if it is your root partition (sounds like it) use a live cd, if not, you can unmount it first with sudo umount /dev/sda1
<dborba> ActionParsnip, (probably because i screwed something up when cleaning it by hand last time)
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: why are you remastering the iso as root?
<unforgiven512|m> Sorry.
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: chroot livecd
<paddymelon> Anyone know why I'm getting permission denied on a .htpasswd chmodded to 640, owned by root with apache2?
<slipttees> squashfs
<unforgiven512|m> Fixing registered nicks.
<ahox> also, does anyone know how to only extract or print the notes from openoffice impress?
<ActionParsnip> dborba: dpkgis still running. Kill it off
<ahox> I want them as a guide for a talk, as a single or two pages
<Votan> talking about partitions, is it possible to move my entire system from a single partition setup on ext to a split setup with a /boot on ext and the rest on btrfs without a reinstall ?
<Mr18> How do you force log out?
<Mr18> I cannot see my panels
<dborba> ActionParsnip, yea... it won't let me. kill doesn't do anything. The first command should of killed it after the confirm but it doesn't seem to work
<paddymelon> Anyone know why I'm getting permission denied on a .htpasswd chmodded to 640, owned by root with apache2?
<ahox> Votan: depends, how much experience do you have?
<sburwood> I've Lu!cid on my computer. I have a HP D2660 printer connected with it.  It worked, but doesn't work any more.  What's wrong? It works on Windows 7
<Mr18> I accidentally set gnome-panel to transparent :s
<paddymelon> Anyone know why I'm getting permission denied on a .htpasswd chmodded to 640, owned by root with apache2?
<Votan> ahox depends :) I've been running different linux distros for a while, but I've not done much of hardcore modifying without in depth tutorials/info pages on my second screen
<magnetron> paddymelon: apache2 isn't run by root
<paddymelon> magnetron, so who is it run by, by default?
<paddymelon> apache2?
<ahox> Votan: generally it is possible, by creating the /boot partition, copying the boot over, change your fstab, install grub
<sburwood> It's on a USB port and lsusb doesn't list it
<magnetron> paddymelon: i can't remember
<ahox> or rather, reinstall grub
<UbuntuNoob> what is the button to view grub when starting ubuntu?
<paddymelon> ok, thanks, that gives me a good lead now!
<linuxfox> Hy out there -I've tried desperately to get my Microtek Scanmaker 3600 to work -Xsane just doesn't find it. Any suggestions?
<slipttees> please help: http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<paddymelon> How do I list users on my system?
<Votan> ahox what about the rest? I want to move the rest from ext4 to btrfs ?
<ahox> What I would do is first make the /boot partition, copy it over, change your fstab, test everything
<magnetron> paddymelon: check the ownership of the standard apache config
<sburwood> anyone answering me?
<paddymelon> magnetron: Good idea! Thanks!
<ahox> there is a program called btrfs-convert, it can go from ext4 to btrfs
<ahox> but before you do that, make sure that your /boot change works
<ahox> and that you really boot from the new /boot
<paddymelon> magnetron: It's owned by root :(
<Votan> yeh, I'll give it a try, thx ahox
<paddymelon> Magnetron: I guess because the init.d script is the only thing that needs to access it...
<magnetron> paddymelon: um what?
<dborba> so - how do i kill a process when kill -9 doesnt work?
<paddymelon> Magnetron: The owner of the apache2.conf file is root b/c the user who runs apache2 doesn't need to access the file... maybe I'll read through the init.d script
<iuser> Thank God for Virtual Box, it makes Ubuntu and Xubuntu easier to install and use a wireless network
<paddymelon> Anyone know which user runs apache2 by default?
<slipttees> please help: http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<dborba> paddymelon, ps aux | grep apache2
<paddymelon> thanks, dborba!
<iuser> Why don't all versions of Linux have a virtualbox hard drive image ready to download.  It would make Linux so readily available.
<paddymelon> Thanks so much dborba, magnetron, got it setup and going now!
<lucent> why would my IEEE1394B storage device only operate at 8.5MB/s ?
<dborba> paddymelon, glad to help
<dborba> well fellas - im out. seems only a reboot is getting me out of this jam
<hcook> iuser: i'm guessing that nearly everybody who would find that useful can build such an image with minimal effort
<slipttees> please; http://pastebin.com/K66mfrER
<iuser> hcook, yeah it was easy for me as well, but it is time consuming and it would bring more people to Linux.
<Ascavasaion> I have a bluetooth dongle in my laptop, it works because I can send and receive files from cellphones.  I am trying to use it to connect to my cellphone and use it as a modem.  I set up a connection through NetworkManager Applet but it does not show as an option when I want to connect.  I then created a rfcomm.conf file, and an /etc/ppp/bluetooth dialup file, and nothing.  rfcomm -a shows nothing.  there is no rfcomm entry in /dev ei
<Ascavasaion> ther.  Any advice?
<zruty> In Nautilus, how can I get the location bar to display something I cna copy-paste?
<laidibug> zruty: press Control L
<lucent> zruty: 'ctrl+L' is one way
<lucent> um, wow.  there's an EXTRA PAIN option F3
<lucent> oh, PANE, whatever.
<zruty> lucent: laidibug: found it! Thanks!
<lucent> "I need more pain, years of abusing myself on Microsoft made operating systems is not nearly enough!"
 * lucent hits F3 in nautilus.
<amin_> i want to add password to flashgot for specific link parameter how should i do that?
<Ascavasaion> I have a bluetooth dongle in my laptop, it works because I can send and receive files from cellphones.  I am trying to use it to connect to my cellphone and use it as a modem.  I set up a connection through NetworkManager Applet but it does not show as an option when I want to connect.  I then created a rfcomm.conf file, and an /etc/ppp/bluetooth dialup file, and nothing.  rfcomm -a shows nothing.  there is no rfcomm entry in /dev ei
<Ascavasaion> ther.  Any advice?
<blakkheim> Ascavasaion: no need to repeat yourself so quickly, it doesn't make anyone want to help you more
<Ascavasaion> blakkheim: No, but it makes me feel as if I am being proactive :)
<lucent> for your reference, it's rude to do this when you're using IRC to communicate.
<lucent> I don't take offense if you learn from the experience :)
<Ascavasaion> lucent: huh?
<blakkheim> don't do it, basically
<Ascavasaion> Oh, no, it is okay, I am happt to continue thank you.
<lucent> also, you'll have best luck to investigate what is available with the NetworkManager
<slipttees> genisoimage: Uh oh, I cant find the boot catalog directory 'isolinux'!
<slipttees> :-(
<amin_> i want to add password to flashgot for specific link parameter how should i do that?
<Ascavasaion> lucent: Um, problem is not there.  I think it is because Ubuntu never created a device in /dev for rfcomm
<lucent> amin_: YOU PUT THOSE COOKIES DOWN
<rww> lucent: umm?
<jonrafkind> anyone know how to prevent ubuntu from creating so many tty's? i just want to create one, but since there is no /etc/inittab I don't know where to look
<jonrafkind> there is /etc/init and some tty2.conf files, I moved them out of the way but the tty's are still created
<amin_> lucent: what you mean could you explain?
<lucent> jonrafkind: tty's are controlled by ...  to be honest I don't even know anymore with upstart
 * lucent looks
<jonrafkind> google told me to look in /etc/event.d, but i dont have an event.d directory
<jonrafkind> so im completely lost
<lucent> jonrafkind: you *should* have /etc/event.d
<lucent> which distro?
<jonrafkind> karmic, i installed in a UML instance using debootstrap
<lucent> jonrafkind: oh okay that's possible it lacks event.d
<jonrafkind> is event.d part of some package?
<jonrafkind> maybe i can jut install it
<jonrafkind> actually it seems that its UML itself thats creating the terminals, only terminal 1 actually has a tty in it
<jonrafkind> the others are completely blank, because i erased all the other tty*.conf files
<lucent> sounds like that's problem solved, at least not Ubuntu related anymore ;)
<johnathan> morning guys and gals
<pksadiq> johnathan, here it is noon
<johnathan> k here it is morning so sorry
<akmal> hi all
<ralnaemi> Can I image an HD while the system is running?
<lucent> ralnaemi: uh... are filesystems from the HD mounted?
<FeBo> hey guys, can any1 help me- I upgraded to 10.10 few days ago and it worked flawlessly (including suspend, resume,...). But yesterday I closed laptop's lid and when it was reopened, the screen stayed blank. Event after reboot neither the grub shows- after EFI, there is just black screen. Any idea how to fix it? :-S
<lucent> trouble is data changing while you're copying from it, this could render bad output
<lucent> FeBo: wow.  does a liveCD boot?
<FeBo> lucent: yup, so does the other os (mac)
<lucent> FeBo: that's special.  Might be a bug with ubiquity (splash screen)
<linuxrunner> Is there a way to get media players other than rhythmbox to appear in the Maverick sound menu?
<nearst> hi
<lucent> try 'nosplash' on the grub command line to kernel argument
<lucent> if you don't know how to do that, well, do you know what I am talking about?
<FeBo> lucent: I don't see grub :-D neither shift doesn't help
<lucent> oh.
<lucent> FeBo: maybe your bootloader is just hosed
<FeBo> does grub check for suspend data before showing? I'm thinking suspend went wrong and it leaved some crap on HDD...any idea if there are any suspend files?
<lucent> Grub would have to actually run and it would show you something on the screen before that
<lucent> even if it's just a quick little line "press key for Grub menu"
<FeBo> ok, bootCD, chroot, grub :-)
<lucent> yup yup.   Good guess though
<lucent> suspend data is actually passed as a kernel argument
<lucent> not wholly accurate what I just said but that's the idea, it has to run Grub to get there first
<nearst> hi people
<FeBo> aha, OK...well, rebooting into live, tnx :)
<jonrafkind> lucent, ah, /etc/default/console-setup, ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]"
<jonrafkind> yay, a winner is me!
<lucent> jonrafkind: hey, neat. thanks
<lucent> glad you found it
<jonrafkind> yea, good ol' grep
<miguel> woiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<lucent> superman's dead?
<Guest88649> frikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest88649> cabronnnnnnnnnnnnn
<Guest88649> vete cerda cerda
<Guest88649> esos guirisssss
<UbuntuNoob> hi how do i access the grub while booting
<Guest88649> k te pires
<UbuntuNoob> ie what key do i press
<Guest88649> k siiiii
<llutz_> UbuntuNoob: left shift
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest88649> aro aro
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<lucent> UbuntuNoob: I thought it was any key at all, I tend to hit escape or a shift key
<Guest88649> si esk ser friki y no saberlo anda k ya os vale
<mi-black> Salut
<llutz_> !ot >Guest88649:
<UbuntuNoob> long story short i need to edit grub to boot how to i permanently change the grub
<llutz_> UbuntuNoob: edit /etc/default/grub
<UbuntuNoob> thank you
<lucent> UbuntuNoob: note that after editing you'll want to run update-grub
<lucent> sudo update-grub
<coafcv> Nautilus' folder view doesn't update automatically when new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<UbuntuNoob> if i typed in my password incorrectly when setting the sudo password how can i reset it
<mesees> random issue - web embedded video will not go full screen....any ideas?
<rww> !password | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Ascavasaion> I have a bluetooth dongle in my laptop, it works because I can send and receive files from cellphones.  I am trying to use it to connect to my cellphone and use it as a modem.  I set up a connection through NetworkManager Applet but it does not show as an option when I want to connect.  I then created a rfcomm.conf file, and an /etc/ppp/bluetooth dialup file, and nothing.  rfcomm -a shows nothing.  there is no rfcomm entry in /dev ei
<Ascavasaion> ther.  Any advice?
<pksadiq> Ascavasaion use wvdial
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: sdptool browse <bt-mac-of-your-cellphone>   to find what Channel DialUp is
<mahsa> hi body
<Ascavasaion> llutz: I have done that.. got the Mac Address and the channel... entered them into rfcomm.conf and then ran rfcomm bind all and nothing.
<llutz_> Ascavasaion: sudo rfcomm bind 0 <bt-mac-of-your-cellphone> <channel>
<pksadiq> Ascavasaion or alternatively you acn use blueman-manager for GUI
<coafcv> Nautilus' folder view doesn't update automatically when new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<lucent> related to inotify maybe
<lucent> are you using a stock setup or is it modified with custom kernel i.e.
<mesees> anyone have a link for moving mix,max,close back to the right side
<lucent> mesees: use gconf-editor
<Ascavasaion> thanks llutz and pksadiq
<rww> !controls | mesees
<ubottu> mesees: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<lucent> mesees: path in gconf is apps/metacity/general and the key name is 'button_layout'
<coafcv> lucent: no, stock setup
<lucent> mesees: I suggest trying my favourite:   minimize,menu:close
<coafcv> lucent: what's inotify?
<lucent> "maximize" is something I use infrequently as I have double-click set to trigger a window shade
<momentum> how do I do a text mode ubuntu install?
<oskude> hmm, i wonder why the topic recommeds pastebin.com, when it adds \r\n as new lines to the texts... (ive seen things break on linux cause of that, when used in some config files)
<lucent> coafcv: I am guessing that inotify is a kernel mechanism for notification of file accesses
<coafcv> lucent: I had a recent kernel update, but haven't restarted yet. could this be the reason?
<lucent> coafcv: unlikely, but if you updated recently there may be other things that get confused
<mesees> lucent, perfect! thanks
<lucent> mesees: I'm a fan of windowmaker
<rww> oskude: because http://paste.ubuntu.com/ had issues for a while. I'll go poke the relevant people to change it back.
<lucent> windowmaker border button placement is my favourite and I think this is pretty close approximation with my metacity settings in gconf
<mesees> lucent, do explain
<oskude> rww: oh, nice!
<lucent> mesees: windowmaker had simply "App Menu" on the left and "Close" button on the right, but you could left click the App Menu button for minimize, or Right click the App Menu for more options... if I'm remembering right
<lucent> it was simple and I liked that it was easy to use when I had been drinking heavily ;)
<nailora> how can i check in a shell script if some package is installed
<lucent> nailora: I would use dpkg
<lucent> dpkg -l is a list of package statuses
<mesees> man, missing MTGO may make me switch back...what give with no linux magic
<nailora> lucent: and then pipe it to grep? because i want to put it into an if statement
<lucent> nailora: you could wrap with $()
<_alex__> äîáðîå óòðî
<lucent> or set an env variable, then test the variable
<lucent> nailora: trouble is going to be if a package containes the name of your package that is not your package
<lucent> i.e.  you want to know if FOO is installed, but there exists FOO and TAFOOI packages
<lucent> this requires some awk magic I'm not aware how to di t
<lucent> how to do it*
<nailora> lucent: i think "dpkg -l" only lists direct hits
<lucent> oh! you're right about that
<llutz_> nailora: apt-cache policy package |grep -i Inst
<manfredrasta> hi all, I need help. My video is slow. I explain: youtube goes really slow and I think also my desktop.
<manfredrasta> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade/XP
<pksadiq> manfredrasta I think almost all websites makes you computer slow if flash is working on that site
<Exploiter_> did you installed your graphic driver properly?
<Sad_Dude> d
<lucent> flash is very slow
<Sad_Dude> anyone here?
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, i mean while playing the video
<Sad_Dude> anyone here?
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, can i check it anyway?
<llutz_> !anyone > Sad_Dude
<ubottu> Sad_Dude, please see my private message
<Exploiter_> you should check if your graphic driver is installed properly or not..
<Exploiter_> i sense it the problem..
<Sad_Dude> exploiter
<Sad_Dude> i cant install beryl on my ubuntu
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, how do i do it?
<pksadiq> manfresrasta if you can enable Ubuntu visual Effects (compiz) and use it, then I feel there isn't any problem with the GraphiX driver
<Exploiter_> try sudo apt-get isntall beryl
<Exploiter_> it will isntall all necessary packages
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, i use lubuntu
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, sorry didnt tell you. i use lubuntu
<pksadiq> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, what do you mean?
<Exploiter_> kubuntu = kde
<Exploiter_> xubuntu = xdfe
<Exploiter_> lots of varieties there
<pksadiq> manfredrasta I just asked the bot what lubuntu is , that's all
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, ok :)
<Sad_Dude> how to install beryl in ubuntu
<Sad_Dude> help plz
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, it is maybe my flash plugin?
<Sad_Dude> hey some 1 plz help me i how to install beryl at ubuntu
<sda1986> Ciao, I would understand how special bottons work on my laptop, (FN+<something>) I tried to reassign them with keyboard shortcut but it doesn't work. I saw on some website I have to modify /etc/acpi/event files. Can someone help me?
<llutz_> Sad_Dude: isn't beryl dead, its compiz now (afaik)
<Sad_Dude> okok LOL
<pksadiq> manfredrasta ,  I hope so, if you are using amd64 version, It's harder to fix, I think there is no solution
<Sad_Dude> i try agian
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, haow do i check if im using amd64 version ?
<Sad_Dude> after install how i enable compiz?
<llutz_> manfredrasta: uname -m
<Exploiter_> compiz --replace
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<pksadiq> manfredrasta ,  type arch in terminal, you can see
<llutz_> !pm > Sad_Dude
<ubottu> Sad_Dude, please see my private message
<manfredrasta> llutz, i686
<llutz_> manfredrasta: 32bit
<manfredrasta> pksadiq,  arch
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, i686
<Sad_Dude> i already install compiz
<Sad_Dude> how i enable it ? LOL
<Exploiter_> Sad_Dude: run in terminal = compiz --replace
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, so¿
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, can i fix this?
<pksadiq> manfresrasta try installing the file  install_flash_player_10_linux from the adobe site
<pksadiq> manfredrasta try installing the file  install_flash_player_10_linux from the adobe site
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, i did it allready but il re do it. Is that one better than the one in synaptics?¿
<cromestant> hello, i'm trying to setup the iptables rules for my server, and all seems ok except for the vsftpd part, I added the --dport 21 and it authenticates correctly but does not continue (list etc). I tried changing the policy to accept instead of drop and it all works, so it is an iptables problem, I googled and got to the IP_CONNTRACK modiule but get a FATAL: Module ip_conntrack_ftp not found. when I try to modprobe it. any idea
<ddilinger> trying to install lucid with the boot.img.gz from i386 hard disk installer zcat'd onto a thumb drive, with the desktop iso copied on as well.  When searching for the iso the installer fails.  Inspection of /var/log/syslog says the loop module was not found, i can confirm the loop module is not on the system.  `mount -o loop /hd-media/ubuntu.iso /media`  is fine though so loop is builtinto the kernel(loop is not in lsmod)
<ddilinger> cromestant: you need a special module for ftp, because it uses more ports
<cromestant> ddilinger yes I read its the ip_conntrack but I also read its supposed to be on by default ( i'm on 10.4 lts)
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, or i can install them from synaptics?
<cromestant> lsmod |grep conntrack lists nothing
<llutz_> ddilinger: you'll need to set a symlink from the iso to /dev/dvd iirc to let the installer find the iso
<pksadiq> manfresrasta http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ddilinger> llutz_: ok, going to try that thanks
<cromestant> ddilinger actually lsmod lists nothing at all :S now i'm lost...
<pksadiq> manfredrasta http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sda1986> is there any program can tell me what botton I press?
<llutz_> sda1986: xev
<oskude> rww: right, with paste.ubuntu.com you need launchpad account to even get the plain text...
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, ok
<ddilinger> llutz_: doesn't do anything, still says scanning hard drives /dev/sda(unformated disk), /dev/sdb(thumb w/iso), then errors out during sdb.  The error in syslog is 'FATAL: module loop not found'
<manfredrasta> wich version? YUM, APT, tar.gz, rpm, .dev or APT?
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, wich version? YUM, APT, tar.gz, rpm, .dev or APT?
<llutz_> ddilinger: seems to be something differen then, sorry no idea
<pksadiq> manfredrasta .deb for ubuntu 8.04+
<pksadiq> manfredrasta wait, which vrsion Do you use?
<ddilinger> cromestant: there is also a module nf_nat_ftp
<ddilinger> cromestant: although may not be necessary since thats for nat
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, lubuntu 10.04
<cromestant> ddilinger yes but I try modprobing them and I get always the same error there must be something i'm doing wrong with this
<pksadiq> manfredrasta I think better to use APT
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, OK
<momentum> usb creator keeps on freezing up; is there anyway to stress test my usb drive?
<kwakwa> hi
<momentum> ns uav-ceator not playing nice with usb drive
<kwakwa> What program do you use instead of mirc on ubuntu?
<pksadiq> kwakwa You may use Xchat or irssi
<kwakwa> aha. thanks for your help
<kwakwa> You know that I am Polish but I can with English.
<pksadiq> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, when i click to download the apt version it opens a window saying: "Chromium needs to launch an external application to handdle apt:links. the link requested is adobe-flash-plug in. If you accept the request, the application xdg open apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=?distro-partner"
<kwakwa> yes
<kwakwa> polish
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, "...if you did not initite this request..."
<pksadiq> manfredrasta select ok , and again select ok for the next question and give your ubuntu user password
<kwakwa> funny, huh?
<pksadiq> kwakwa , If You feel So
<kwakwa> yes
<momentum> is there a minimal ubuntu distro I can put on a usb that'll let me fetch the rest of the pckages via the intertubes?
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, if i click ok it opens me the ubuntuforums
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, why?
<dio525i> toall > i'm having trouble setting up external monitor on macbook (3.1) tried many things and have created a xorg.conf on 10.04 and tried a few configurations but nothing seems to work tried an xinerama walkthrough from ubuntuforum but no dice....right now there is output to my television however it seems to not be aligned correctly and is only in black and white
<rww> momentum: there's a minimal ISO ( see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ) but I don't know how you'd get it on a USB.
<kwakwa> I do not have ubuntu but I have windows. He wants to go to ubuntu, and why we aske
<momentum> rww: that's good enogh i'll use usb-creator
<pksadiq> manfresrasta , I think You are not using Firefox, any way If you are not using firefox, Select deb for 8.04+ which directly installs the package
<rww> momentum: I'm not sure that USB creator supports it, but it's worth a try I guess
<genkie> ciao
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, im not using firefox
<momentum> i feel usb creator is just:
<manfredrasta> pksadiq, im using chrome
<cromestant> here, http://pastie.org/1200280 why is it I can 't modprobe any iptables modules?
<momentum> take an iso, make it boot on usb
<genkie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kwakwa> Polak is anyone here like so, let them resumes in Polish
<pksadiq> manfredrasta, But the flash plugin is mostely intented to be used with mozilla family, which best fits with firefox, I don't know about Chrome,
<Votan> you dont need no flash plugin if you use chrome as it has flash builtin
<manfredrasta> Votan, but if i dont install it, when i open a video from youtube it says that i need the flasplayer plugin last version
<pksadiq> manfredrasta Follo Votan
<pksadiq> follow*
<manfredrasta> Votan, so i installed it. and now at least i can see the images, but very slow
<JackNocturne> hi everybody, nautilus wont start after upgrade to 10.10 rc , xsession-errors > http://pastebin.com/PTjK4Wa8
<JackNocturne> any ideas?
<Votan> manfredrasta are you using the dev channel build ?
<manfredrasta> Votan, whwat does it mean? sorry im new
<tuxifier> manfredrasta: votian's right. have you tried re-installing chrome?
<Votan> manfredrasta when you installed chrome it probably asked you what channel you want, stable, beta or dev
<manfredrasta> Votan, do you mean if im downloading the .dev?
<Exploiter_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Exploiter_> try this
<manfredrasta> vota, tuxifier Exploiter_ : i didnt install chrome, it just came with lubuntu installation
<Exploiter_> just run the command i gave you..
<manfredrasta> vota, tuxifier Exploiter_ : i try Exploiter_ command
<Votan> well manfredrasta then either use Exploiter_ 'S command, or google for google chrome dev channel and install that .deb
<Exploiter_> close and reopen your firefox of chrome
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, i think i run the command yesterday, but ill retry
<Exploiter_> let me know if it work or not
<tuxifier> manfredrasta: are you talking about chrome of firefox or google chrome which is chromium for linux?
<ddilinger> anyone use aria2c?  I'm using it to d/l the ubuntu iso and its slowly been climing from 300k/s up to now 830k/s.  Started with just 10 seeds and slowly grew to 70 now(i put max peers at 100 on command line).  Its taken almost 10 minutes to get from 300 to 800, how can i get that to get to the better speeds faster in the future?
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, http://pastebin.com/SdEpeWkx
<ddilinger> with bit torrent in aria2c, btw
<magnetron> ddilinger: where did you find the torrent?
<ddilinger> magnetron: ubuntu.com
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : i use Chrommium web browser
<ddilinger> magnetron: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<Votan> aaah, chromium does not come bundled with flash so u need to run Exploiter_ s command
<tuxifier> sudo apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser
<magnetron> ddilinger: i see. what is your internet connection speed?
<ddilinger> magnetron: 20Mbit
<ddilinger> magnetron: so it should go up to >2MB, sabnzbd will do 1-2MB/s depending on how happy comcast is
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : i run Exploiter_ command, should i reboot system?
<magnetron> ddilinger: wait, comcast? you know they throttle bittorrent?
<Votan> manfredrasta
<Votan> nah
<ddilinger> magnetron: but the max speed isn't what i'm so worried about, it annoys me that it climbs so slowly, like its slowly choosing connections
<ddilinger> magnetron: hence why i use sabnzbd
<Exploiter_> its not windows..
<Votan> just relaunch the browser after u isntalled the nonfree plugin
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ :is the same
<Exploiter_> relauch chrome, also try open youtube with other webbrowser..
<ddilinger> magnetron: took 10 minutes to go from 10 peers to 80
<ddilinger> magnetron: should take 1 minute
<magnetron> ddilinger: since your ISP throttles bittorrent i suggest you download using the HTTP link instead
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ :dont have other webbrowser
<ddilinger> magnetron: when already getting 850k/s ?
<Votan> manfredrasta then purge chromium and get the dev channel chrome
<magnetron> ddilinger: yes
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : sudo apt-get install --reinstall chromium-browser??
<Exploiter_> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Votan> that one ships with flash builtin and works out of the box
<magnetron> ddilinger: your ISP is deliberately doing this to you
<ddilinger> magnetron: awfully silly, comcast with non-parallel http is 100k/s
<ddilinger> magnetron: you have to split the connection to get 2MB/s on http
<ddilinger> err, split the download across multiple http connections
<rww> I note that my Comcast connection doesn't have throttled bittorrent. Huzzah for inconsistant application of policy.
<genkie> !list
<magnetron> ddilinger: try rtorrent and see if you get any different result
<funkyweasel> I've got a problem with OpenOffice 3.2 constantly crashing on Ubuntu 10.04.  I've tried removing and reinstalling java and open office, installing the oracle version to no avail.
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : so should I install firefox or purge chromium?
<funkyweasel> Can anyone help?
<Exploiter_> firefox recommended
<Votan> manfredrasta up to you, either use firefox with the nonfree plugin or get chrome with flash builtin
<tuxifier> both, if you don' have any other browser than chrome.
<Votan> tuxifier he has chromium, not chrome, therefor no flash plugin that comes with the browser
<Exploiter_> funkyweasel: open openoffice with terminal and paste error here when you office crashes from terminal
<funkyweasel> exploiter_: Good call - sadly it should be easy to replicate.  Nothing in syslog.
<rick_> hi... i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and the max resolution that i can select is 1360x768.. is there a way i can make it 1280x1024?
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : shoould reboot after installation o firefox?
<rick_> previously when i was on windows.. i was on that resolution.. :P
<magnetron> rick_: the ubuntu 10.10 release candidate is supported in #ubuntu+1
<pksadiq> funkyweasel open soffice with terminal to see the related logs direct in terminal
<Exploiter_> rick_: make sure you install your graphic card driver
<Votan> manfredrasta u almsot enver need to reboot in linux
<Votan> never*
<Votan> just start firefox and see how it works manfredrasta
<manfredrasta> Votan, so? how do i star firefox?
<Exploiter_> applications>internet>firefox
<Exploiter_> :|
<rick_> well.. im using an onboard graphics..
<tuxifier> votan/manfredrasta, chrome doesn't  support flash for lubuntu. see: http://maketecheasier.com/enable-flash-support-in-google-chrome-in-ubuntu/2009/08/19
<Exploiter_> rick: just install the graphic driver.
<sda1986> MappingNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x0,    request MappingKeyboard, first_keycode 8, count 248, I have to change this event how can I?
<Exploiter_> and google for editing xorg / x11 file for resolution
<magnetron> !maverick | Exploiter_ rick_
<manfredrasta> Exploiter_, i dont have applications
<ubottu> Exploiter_ rick_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Votan> tuxifier that post is over a year old ;)
<funkyweasel> pksadiq: I don't think that's going to work - using oocalc, ooffice -calc, or soffice at the prompt opens the app but also returns a prompt ready for input - doesn't look like it'll output errors to the command line
<pksadiq> funkyweasel :(
<spuhkewzi> i remember several years ago i saw a friend using linux that would switch between workspaces using a 3dimensional cube that displayed what was on each workspace.  anyone know a way to obtain that in gnome if at all?
<rick_> Exploiter_, how do i see if the driver is auto detected ?
<ddilinger> spuhkewzi: compiz is one, there are a dozen
<Votan> tuxifier as a matter of fact i run the chrome dev channel right ehre on my netbook an can watch youtube, vimeo etc jsut fine without any additional flash plugin installed
<Exploiter_> system>administration>hardware drivers
<ddilinger> spuhkewzi: i think gnome has one built in, either gnome or kde, probably both
<xxfog> Hi folks ;-)
<spuhkewzi> ddilinger: compiz seems to be installed with 10.04, but running "compiz" doesn't seem to bring a configuration menu up, do you know of a  way?
<spuhkewzi> i should probably start googling at this point, thanks ddilinger
<izua> hey, is there a pdf viewer that allows more than 400% zoom?
<magnetron> !ccsm | spuhkewzi
<ubottu> spuhkewzi: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ddilinger> spuhkewzi: i think compiz is a window manager, selected when you log in, but yea google :)
<rick_> Exploiter_, there is additional drivers.. says none others installed
<Exploiter_> spudkewzi, you need to install compix setting manager to few its settings
<spuhkewzi> thanks ubottu , thanks guys.
<Exploiter_> rick: install then all
<funkyweasel> pksadiq: It's ironic - OOo is completely stable on my windows box at home, but is the flakiest piece of crap I have used on my 10.04 box at work.
<ianseventh> tes
<pksadiq> funkyweasel I'm using it now with no problems, may be you haven't installed java or you might have used force-install somewhere
<funkyweasel> pksadiq: No force-install anywhere, java version "1.6.0_18" OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8) (6b18-1.8-0ubuntu1), OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<tuxifier> votan: my humble experience tells me that the new chromium already has the flash. but that's just me :) so how's it going manfredrasta?
<funkyweasel> pksadiq: Also tried the often-recommended OOo profile reset
<thevishy> my laptop powered off while doing a standard upgrade
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : i rebooted an opened firefox
<thevishy> and now it doesnt come up , only allows me to go to maitenance shell , is there any fix from the maitenance shell
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ : but it is the same problem. I have a question. I installed the non-free dfrivers before installing firefox. Shouldnt i install them after?
<marko_> hi
<funkyweasel> Stupid though it sounds, is there a 'right' java package to use with OOo?
<coz_> funkyweasel,  I personally like sun java but I rarely use openoffice
<thevishy> anyone can tell me how to fix if my computer powered off during upgrade ?
<thevishy> is there a dpkg command
<thevishy> to check consistency and repair etc
<funkyweasel> coz_ What do you use in it's place?
<tuxifier> manfredrasta: firefox doesn't have flash pre-installed. you have to go to adobe.com to download and install it within firefox.
<coz_> thevishy,   try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<magnetron> thevishy: is there a dpkg error message?
<coz_> funkyHat,   koffice
<coz_> funkyHat,  and abbiword
<thevishy> no , but the boot says it cant find /
<coz_> funkyHat, abbywork converts to ms office doc  cleanly
<coz_> funkyHat,  openoffice does not
<thevishy> magnetron , all this happened when I was doing a upgrade and the laptop power went off
<funkyweasel> coz: Outstanding.  I will give it a try.
<magnetron> thevishy: yes
<magnetron> thevishy: my question still stands
<thevishy> ever since I am not able to login , it just says that it cant find /
<thevishy> and takes me to maintainance shell
<coz_> funkyHat,  however if you install koffice onto ubuntu you will also pull down many kde libraries and dependencies
<thevishy> magnetron , so I suspect it has something to do with this upgrade getting broken , fsck showed its clean actually
<coz_> funkyHat,   I do this regularly now and really enjoy some kde applications on gonme  ...you can also match the colours of your gnome theme with the kde applications if you also install     systemsettings
<thevishy> hence I am looking for a command to check the package consistency and if there are problems then just check it and repair it by itself
<magnetron> thevishy: try mounting the root partition from the maintenance shell
<sda1986> hi all, i have an asus f3jp with 05e1:0501 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-1125 Webcam, on ubuntu the quality is lower than windows, and a led one time it turns on never turns off until i turnoff\reboot my pc. Can you help me?
<dio525i> white macbook (3.1) ubuntu 10.04 trying dual monitor to tv tried creating an xorg.conf file / xinerama / xrandr config options / reinstall with monitor plugged in during install the only thing i get is a black and white mis-aligned jittery image on my tv .... am i encountering 3year old bug mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/116207 do i give up hope and go to sleep a
<dio525i> t 5am!!!!! thank you : )
<iTroll> hey guys, any recommendations for a versioning backup tool in the repos?  Basically I want incremental/versioned backups from my webserver over ftp
<manfredrasta> Votan, tuxifier , Exploiter_ :i have to leave. thanks for all. see you
<funkyweasel> coz_ Definitely not koffice - I removed Amarok for that reason.  Abiword's only a word processor sadly - I need spreadsheets as well sadly.
<thevishy> how do I do that magnetron
<coz_> funkyHat,  ah ok ... I dont kind the kde libraries as I used to
<ddilinger> iTroll: svn, git, mercurial, although none are specifically designed for websites they can handle the task
<coz_> funkyHat,  i meant I dont "mind"  the kde libraries
<ddilinger> iTroll: graphics in them will be a bit of bloat though
<funkyweasel> coz_ It's a bit much overhead for my relatively weak work laptop, and Amarok has become disappointingly bloated in the last release
<sedulous> git is more disk space efficient than mercurial
<iTroll> ddilinger: yea I use git at work, but i dont really want to manage using it as a backup tool, I was thinking of backup-manager, which sounds quite good
<sedulous> (generally, in my experience)
<coz_> funkyHat, I have found amarok to be a bit of a hog   so I never use it  but most of the other kde applications seems fine
<thevishy> magnetron , how do I do that ?> currently the maitenance shell mounts something thats read only
<funkyweasel> Does anyone have an opinion or experience with Gnumeric?
<lucent> I use Gnumeric on my cell phone
<ddilinger> thevishy: mount -o remount,rw /path
<coz_> funkyHat,  I have not used it  let me googl that one :)
<lucent> it's the only spreadsheet program that will run for me
<magnetron> thevishy: yes you need to mount the regular root filesystem, not the maintenance one
<thevishy> fine , how do I mount it ?
<lucent> funkyweasel: Gnumeric developers are stubborn about rounding errors, so you may find in some uses that the output is not the same as other programs like OO or Excel
<magnetron> thevishy: impossible for me to say, all depends on your setup
<thevishy> its just a laptop ... it has /dev/sda1
<Hydrozii> how do i copy something from downloads to usr/lib as root?
<llutz> Hydrozii: sudo cp downloads/something /usr/lib/
<coz_> funkyHat,  I am going to guess that gnumeric is less intrusive I will install it after my current downloads are finished
<Unirgy> hi, is there a ncurses diff tool?
<Hydrozii> thanks
<Oldrie> Okay, So I am using DreamLinux. It is debian based as is ubuntu so maybe someone can help me. How do I change the default icons for file types. For example *.mp3, *.pdf, etc.
<Hydrozii> what is the command to open my file manager as root?
<lucent> Oldrie: I have an apple, so maybe because you have tried an orange and they are both growing in trees, can you tell me what an apple is like
<coz_> Hydrozii, gksudo nautilus
<magnetron> Oldrie: we will not give support to non-ubuntu distros. ask in the dreamlinux forum/website/irc
<lucent> ha
<pksadiq> Hydrozzii sudo nautilus .
<Hydrozii> what is the file manager in xubuntu?
<coz_> pcman
<Hydrozii> really pcman?
<coz_> Hydrozii,   I believe so
<coz_> Hydrozii,   try  sudo pcman
<Hydrozii> no its not
<rww> Hydrozii: thunar
<Hydrozii> ill look it up
<Oldrie> Okay, Well I have an Ubuntu box as well. How can I change the default icons for file types on that?
<Hydrozii> thunar
<lucent> Oldrie: which release?
<Oldrie> 10.04.1
<lucent> oh see, what kernel version is that
<Oldrie> I don't know the kernel version. How do I check?
<coz_> 2.6.32-25-generic
<coz_> Oldrie, in terminal   uname -r
<funkyweasel> lucent  - good to know.  Atm I am just using it for simple testing result tables. :)
<lucent> funkyweasel: I would use OpenOffice if that is possible
<lucent> OpenOffice on my phone would be too much though
<funkyweasel> lucent: It just isn't possible.  It's the buggiest piece of rubbish I've used when ran on 10.04 that reliably crashes at least once an hour - works like a charm on Windows 7.
<ysk> i have themes installed but why cant i get the login screen according to themes with effects? why the login menu is plane
<pksadiq> lucent Phone?!!!! which?
<Oldrie> I have to start up my ubuntu box 1 sec.
<lucent> ah, I use a Nokia N900
<lucent> that's a bit off topic then
<coz_> ysk,  you want to change the login theme?
<ysk> yeah
<pksadiq> lucent , Wow I love to have one such meamo
<funkyweasel> lucent: I've got java installed, tried resetting OOo profile, completely removing and reinstalling the Oracle version - no effect.  Buggy and rubbish with absolutely no logging of why it crashes.  Unless anyone has any insight my patience has expired with it in 10.04.
<pksadiq> ysk if you are using Ubuntu install kdm which is nicer
<lucent> funkyweasel: sounds like your particular setup. No stability issues here
<Oldrie> 2.6.32-24
<ysk> i have downloaded themes but the login screen is same in everyone i have ubuntu tweaks installed but i can change the wallpaperpaper but i cant see the effective screen of login menu
<coz_> ysk,  ok   well it is a bit strange to do but if you run this command    gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties    it will open up the appearance properties but as root ...so choose a theme as if you were chaning the system theme... it will not effect the actual system theme... then  reboot
<funkyweasel> lucent: Good for you ;) But with no other evidence of why it misbehaves and no help forthcoming I'll stick with my diagnosis - unstable and unfit for purpose.
<prayii> funkyweasel: what are you trying to do in OpenOffice?
<coz_> ysk,  no  the gdm themes no longer work
<funkyweasel> prayii: Use Calc for more than 30 minutes without it mysteriously crashing with no error message or log entries I can find.
<ysk> why they no longer work?
<thevishy> magnetron : is maitainance shell loaded from root filefilesystem ?
<Exploiter_> ysk: you want to change the login screen?
<coz_> ysk,  well ... it was changed  a while ago... now you have to change the theme via appearance properties as root...
<ysk> not the login wallpaper that can be done by ubuntu tweaks the login menu window
<coz_> ysk, but you are not going to get any fancy login screens now
<Oldrie> The kernal it says I am using is 2.6.32-24
<Exploiter_> ysk: which ubuntu you have?
<ysk> oll rite that was my question
<prayii> never have liked OpenOffice..
<coz_> ysk,  they will all be flat  and  and rather plain
<ysk> 10.04 x8x64
<venky10> ysk: think you have lucid
<lucent> coz_: sounds like the ... nevermind
 * lucent hides in his cave
<ysk> it is lucid
<coz_> well chaning the login theme is a bit grungy  in my opinion   now that things have changed
<ysk> orrite
<coz_> ysk,   I generally bypass the login and login automatically
<ysk> another problem i can use mic i have tried alot it works in windows but cant use in ubuntu whenever i try to record something and play it the sound comes like tv signals noise when there is no signal
<vijay_> Hello, how can I change to the path of the first result of a command from the shell?
<lucent> vijay_: confused about your question
<vijay_> for example
<vijay_> if i run locate on a file
<vijay_> and the output is
<vijay_>   /usr/share/test/test.doc
<vijay_>   /etc/test.doc
<FloodBot2> vijay_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vijay_>   
<lucent> that was easy.
<coz_> ysk,   open a terminal   type   alsamixer   make sure none of the sliders are muted or turned down
<Exploiter_> nick Exploiter
<bruteforce_allti> I think I have modified my source list. How to restore it.
<bruteforce_allti> I have sudoed edit etc/apt/sources.list
<Exploiter> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ysk> done let me check
<vijay_> for example, if i run locate on a file and the output is:   /usr/share/test/test.doc,  /etc/test.doc
<vijay_> and if I want to change my directory to the first path how do I do that?
<MooshiMuushi> Hey everyone :D
<vijay_> i tried piping to cd: e.g command | cd , but that didn't work
<rockhopper> !hi | MooshiMuushi
<lucent> vijay_: check out the 'dirname' directive
<lucent> 'help dirname' in bash
<MooshiMuushi> ?
<pksadiq> while Googling for 3D desktop effects I can across 3D desktop with Glasses shich gives us real 3D FX, Have anybody tesed this ?
<billy> vijay_: try copy & paste
<lucent> vijay_: my bad I told you bad info, it's actually 'man dirname'
<coz_> funkyweasel,  I am installing gnumeric now
<vijay_> yes i do do copy and paste, but i was wondering there must be a unix way of doing it (i.e. no mouse)
<Daniel_WMDE> hi all. i'm on ubuntu 10.4, and somehow broke my gnome config.
<coz_> vijay_,  copy and paste from what to where?
<Daniel_WMDE> the appearance is completely off, i'm stuck with fugly controls/windows
<Daniel_WMDE> chanmging stuff in the appearance dialog only changes that window, not others. and also only temporarily.
<Daniel_WMDE> even gdm looks boxy and clumky now.
<billy> vijay_: scared of a little mouse?
<Daniel_WMDE> what can be the problem? how do i find out?
<thevishy> magnetron : i notice that my root FS - /dev/sda1 is loaded read only
<thevishy> thats where my os is installed and a simple fsck gives its clean
<ysk> done not working do u want me to send my recorded voice so u can understand whats happening when i record and i cant mic in other applications
<funkyweasel> coz_: Already working on it.  It's very basic, but it'll do for what I need.  And, as an added bonus, it's NOT crashed yet.
<coz_> funkyweasel,  :)
<vijay_> :P no, it's just I have to keep moving hand to mouse and waste valuable time especially if you had to do it a gazillion times
<billy> vijay_: it's the 21st century - the cli is for trogladites
<Waldir> Hi there. I need to install OpenCV. Should I use the Gijs Molenaar packages mentioned in the OpenCV wiki ( http://opencv.willowgarage.com/wiki/Ubuntu_Packages ) or the libcv4 ones mentioned on the Ubuntu wiki ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libcv4 )?
<ysk> funky temme bro
<lucent> thevishy: you probably have a stale mount tab
<lucent> thevishy: compare the output of 'cat /proc/mounts' versus the contents of /etc/mtab
<vijay_> billy: true, UI is useful for discovery and execution of simple tasks, but is not as efficient when repetitive actions are required
<thevishy> lucent : meaning ? i was upgrading my system and power went off - now I am having a botched system which cant seem to mount / ... howerver in maitaiance shell I am seeing my root only
<ysk> lucent mate i have a problem with mic
<vijay_> and i am stuck on ssh terminal :)
<safl> Hey people! How do I change color depth? I have tried producing an xorg.conf with Xorg -configure and place it in /etc/X11/ but even though i remove all but one colordepth then 32bpp is allways chosen.
<lucent> ysk: buy the mick a drink, should ease your problem
<coz_> funkyweasel,  I still think you might koffice
<ysk> common mate
<coz_> funkyweasel,  kspread is not basic
<funkyweasel> coz_ Tempting, but I'd rather avoid the overhead of running KDE libs on this box.
<lucent> thevishy: I'm guessing your system is just plain hosed.
<coz_> funkyweasel,  let me screenshot main window hold on
<coz_> funkyweasel,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-KSpread%20%5Bmodified%5D.png
<lucent> thevishy: save yourself loads of time, accept that it's not going to work, and get to doing a fresh install and re-instating your data :)
<thevishy> lucent : i would have , but my old laptop doesnt even have CD support , and hence I will have to do via PXE boot etc
<bruteforce_allti> When I set my bottom panel to be displayed on left or right it does not show the open items icon
<billy> vijay_: you are in trouble - look at piping locate result to sed - good luck learning sed - i wont touch it
<bruteforce_allti> Any way to resolve this?
<thevishy> just wonder if I can do something - i mean the power went off during uprade - I am in maitainance shell now
<vijay_> lucent: dirname doesn't work for my purpose, and i already have an alias that changes files to director so I can safely do cd /path/filename
<thevishy> there is a difference between /etc/mtab and cat /proc/mounts
<coz_> thevishy,   you are at command prompt?
<thevishy> yeah maitainance shell
<vijay_> billy: that is sad news indeed :(
<billy> vijay_: you could also look at awk instead of sed
<coz_> thevishy,  try  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hariom> Hi, I have setup DHCP connection. When I set nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf and restart networking, the nameserver gets reset to my router's ip address. How can I set nameserver while using DHCP ?
<johnathan> good day ladies and gents
<DarkStar1> what the CLI for deleting files again?
<lucent> hariom: I think that stuff is controlled by NetworkManager
<lucent> is this regular GUI type Ubuntu ?
<vijay_> I have come close with cd $(locate synergyc) and it works (with the dirname like alias for cd) but i guess there's no better way than that
<coz_> DarkStar1,    sudo rm -rf  location/of/file
<DarkStar1> coz_:  thanks
<thevishy> coz , this a maitainance shell and hence no network support , however the sudo apt-get update says no network and then says the obvious message which is that dkpg was interupted - and try to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * DarkStar1 has the memory of a fine sieve
<coz_> DarkStar1,  make sure you get the loation right
<thevishy> but dpkg --configure -a just says its a read only file system
<johnathan> I have installed a extra hard drive into my server which l wanna use as my file storage. But if l create a file on it to share I can't change the permissions. Am l doing something wrong?
<DarkStar1> it's local folder
<vijay_> btw the alias is "cd(){ [ -f "$1" ]&&builtin cd "${1%/*}"||builtin cd "$1";}" , got it from command line fu
<Daniel_WMDE> hariom: edit resolv.conf.tail instead, it's appended to the auto-generated version of resolve.conf
<geirha> DarkStar1: And don't use sudo unless you actually need root permissions.
<lucent> johnathan: is this on the root of the filesystem?
<geirha> vijay_: That's not an alias, it's a function.
<johnathan> to be honest lm not sure. How would l go about to check that?
<DarkStar1> geirha: I'm in root shell anyway
<thevishy> lucent: is it possible to mount the root as non read only ? in the maintenance shel
<vijay_> geirha: sorry my mistake, that's what I meant
<lucent> thevishy: mount -o rw,remount /
<geirha> vijay_: And you need a whitespace in front of }
<lucent> thevishy: "remount" is the word for it
<lucent> thevishy: root is inherently always mounted if you're on the system
<thevishy> lucent: thats the issue , this is a maintenance shell and it works with / mounted as READ ONLY
<DarkStar1> I need to store an alias for the root shell....
<vijay_> alright thanks guys.
<hariom> lucent: I don't have network manager installed. I am not on GUI. Its command line. And manual update should superseed network manager.
<geirha> vijay_: locate's output can't be parsed safely.
<lucent> hariom: okay
<Tarfox> hey guys!
<tensorpudding> !hi | Tarfox
<tensorpudding> err, hi
<Tarfox> im trying to install 10.04 on my hp g72 but as soon as it gets to the install screen it turns of my backlight
<Tarfox> i can still see (with much effort) what is on the screen, but the backlight is off
<Tarfox> how can i fix that?
<rockhopper> Tarfox, Is that a laptop?
<Tarfox> yer
<amin_> i need a professional voice recognition software ???
<Cedet6d> hi
<Tarfox> just got it yesterday
<geirha> vijay_: Or actually, it can, with the -0 option. locatecd() { local file; IFS= read -r -d '' file < <(locate -0 "$1") && cd "$file"; }
<timothy> Tarfox, maybe try ubuntu alternate cd (ncurses based installer)
<Tarfox> aah
<Tarfox> ill try that
<Tarfox> cool, thx
<Tarfox> btw
<rockhopper> Tarfox, Is the backlight brightness button working?
<Tarfox> you recommend 10.04 or 10.10?
<rockhopper> 10.04's stable
<jabo> Hi, I'm new to Linux and I would like to know if someone could point me in the direction to get a development web server installed, when in windows I used Wamp, currently I am using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid, thanks
<Tarfox> it tried that
<Tarfox> it just turns off 100%
<Tarfox> and the brightness button doesnt work
<vijay_> geirha: hey cool, that works too!
<vijay_> doesn't bash store output in a special variable?
<phaedra> jabo, you can try xampp from apachefriends
<jabo> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<vijay_> i was hoping for a more generic solution, something like "cd -" i guess, but working with the previous output
<tensorpudding> jabo: there's apache, lighttpd, cherokee, etc. out there, and tons of guides to LAMP
<rockhopper> Tarfox, can you do lspci | grep -i vga
<Tarfox> nope
<rockhopper> Tarfox, you can manually adjust the brightness
<Tarfox> neither :(
<timothy> Jabo: Look here too. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Tarfox> but ill try the ncurses thing
<amin_>  i need a professional voice recognition software ???
<rockhopper> Can you read anything on the screen?
<Tarfox> barely
<geirha> vijay_: No
<Tarfox> i can see the install screen a bit
<hariom> anybody know how to mention a nameserver while using DHCP? I have entered a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf but whenever I do /etc/init.d/networking restart, the nameserver entry gets reset.
<rockhopper> Tarfox, you can setpci to increase the brightness
<Tarfox> but for the rest its to dark
<PolarFox> Aabout mavericks io problems? Seems to be damn slow with ext4 :(
<Tarfox> i cant give any commands
<rockhopper> Tarfox, Oh!
<vijay_> geirha: ok, i guess i was confusing bash with python
<mnk> hi, i just upgraded to maverick and i am having sound issues. Sound does play sometimes but it is REALLY REALLY fast. I tried using a guest account and same thing. not sure how to fix it. can anyone help?
<Tarfox> as soon as it boots in linux it goes dark
<timothy> amin_: start by persuing here http://www.linuxlinks.com/portal/news/index.php?
<Tarfox> im going to reboot
<rockhopper> Tarfox, In that case, its hard to rectify
<Tarfox> ill brb
<Tarfox> i kno ;)
<rockhopper> k
<Tarfox> thx for the help!
<rockhopper> np
<jabo> Thanks this'll give me something to look at tonight, you guys R great
<geirha> vijay_: You can read locate's output into an array. while IFS= read -r -d '' file; do array+=("$file"); done < <(locate -0 foo); echo "First file ${array[0]}, second file ${array[1]} ..."
<mnk> any ideas?
<ziroday> mnk: did the same thing happen on the livecd?
<greppy> mnk: have you checked in #ubuntu+1?  That's where it is officially supported
<mnk> i haven't tried the livecd, ziroday. i just upgraded from 10.04
<mnk> yeah no reply there greppy
<PolarFox> iotop rarely show read speeds above 2M/s
<rhobuntu-user> hi
<mnk> basically everything was working fine in 10.04 but then when i upgraded to 10.10 beta, the sound just goes super fast
<edillinger> i just installed ubuntu lucid on an OCZ vertex 2 SSD.  I get an image that says 'one or more disks are failing' in the status bar, opening it says 'SMART Status: disk is being used outside design paramters"  smartctl --all /dev/sda is as follows: http://pastebin.com/3fx4dL05  is something wrong with the drive?
<MooshiMuushi> YO! :D
<rhobuntu-user> I'm looking for an ultra-lightweight CPP IDE with syntax-hightlighting, code completion & a click to compile button. Any suggestions?
<coz_> mnk,   most of the support in this channel is for lucid  I believe you are already on #ubuntu+1 which is specifically for maverick until next sunday
<ziroday> rhobuntu-user: geany?
<coz_> rhobuntu-user,  did you look at anjuta or eclipse?
<coz_> although both not lightweight i believe
<Guest10833> i've got a postgresql 8.3 error in all installations anybody know how to fix it
<rhobuntu-user> coz_: Tried anjuta and codeblocks
<coz_> rhobuntu-user,      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerUsersProgramming
<coz_> rhobuntu-user,   maybe  Geany
<rhobuntu-user> coz_: What does it suggest? - Don't want to open links on my phone
<rhobuntu-user> geany? - Okay, downloading now
<coz_> rhobuntu-user,   it suggests   netbeans  ..eclipse ...geany    bluefish  and cssed
<MooshiMuushi> rhobuntu-user, I vote 1 for Geany ;)
<Keypad> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu on a laptop of mine but xserver seams like its not running (Screen goes black on Boot) Whats the best way to go about fixing this ?
<coz_> Keypad,   when it begins to boot  hit e  or shift e to be to grub menu   you want to edit the kenrel  command    "quiet splash:"  replace with nomodeset
<MooshiMuushi> Is there a way to extract a MKV file in Ubuntu 10.04?
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: what are you trying to extract
<rockhopper> MooshiMuushi, from a cd?
<Exploiter> or compressed file?
<coz_> MooshiMuushi,  maybe look here    http://bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/
<MooshiMuushi> Extract a an MKV video file.
<rhobuntu-user> Thanks, but although the interface looked fine, I wasn't able to compile "Hello World" without errors
<coz_> MooshiMuushi,    http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mkvextract.1.html
<MooshiMuushi> coz_, Ahh, now the second post was what I needed :D
<Mazon> I am seeing an increased load on my server after upgrading to 10.04, seems to be an issue with the tickless scheduler. I saw some comments that there was no fix for LTS?
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: ok, i guess the same way that you extract a BMP file or AVI file. your question doesn't make much sense
<coz_> MooshiMuushi,  there you go :)
<Tuplad> What would be the easiest way to connect to a desktop (I'm on Ubuntu, he's on Windows) and to control the desktop (like VNC) ? Want to offer some remote help.
<Mazon> (tickless kernel)
<MooshiMuushi> coz_, I thought no one made a Extract version for ubuntu :D
<abhijain> hello i got deleted by mistake my upper pannel how can i get now it again
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, Don't worry. Coz_, got it :)
<Keypad> how do I get to the ubuntu boot options F8 ?
<coz_> MooshiMuushi,  cool
<DarkStar1> Tuplad: use the ubuntu RD software but get him to enable windoes rd
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, An ".mkv" file is a container. That stores video, audio and subtitle codecs.
<Tuplad> DarkStar1: the person is a complete noob, what if I send him a version of TightVNC for example and connect through that?
<DarkStar1> Anyone know a good scp server that I can install on windows?
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, An ".avi" file is also a video container. Which also stores video and audio codecs.
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: yes. so i ask again, what are you trying to extract from it?
<abhijain> abhinav_singh: do u have any idea how can i get my upper pannel once again
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, I was asking. Is there a program that will allow the extraction of an ".mkv" file.
<coz_> abhijain,  what happened to it?
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, Everything ;)
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: it all depends on what you are trying to do with it. raw video data doesn't make much sense without a container
<coz_> abhijain,   open a terminal and paste this command    gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<DarkStar1> Tuplad: If I can get this right I think if you get the person to, windows key+r, type services.msc and check to see if Remote desktop service is running, then they can start the rd service from accessories
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, E.g h.264. Correct. :)
<Keypad> Can some one help me figure out why Ubuntu doesnt boot after installing it on a laptop ?
<DarkStar1> Tuplad: I think it serves as well as client but I can't remember off the top of my head
<rhobuntu-user> I get permission denied
<magnetron> MooshiMuushi: screw it, i'm tired of trying to pull out an answer from you
<coz_> abhijain,  or you can also just reset all of gnome to defaults if you like
<timothy> Keypad: what happens exactly?
<abhijain> coz_: how can i open terminal i deleted my upper pannel
<MooshiMuushi> magnetron, You went into to much detail, and it wasn't needed. Anyway, Thanks :)
<coz_> abhijain,   hit   alt+F2
<coz_> abhijain,    gnome-terminal
<TiK> morns
<Keypad> timothy: Ubuntu looks like its booting X then it just displays a black screen, I cant use CTRL ALT F1 to change to console
<abhijain> coz_: thanx
<coz_> abhijain,  no problem :)
<uczen> 0
<timothy> Keypad: read through this. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<abhijain> coz_: but the bluetooth icon is not available on this new pannel
<coz_> abhijain,   right click the panel   Add to panel
<rhobuntu-user> Where is "geany_run_script.sh"?
<coz_> abhijain,  mm its not there hold on
<abhijain> coz_:  its not available
<Lai0a> hi. how can i get to the editable bootprompt when starting ubuntu?
<coz_> abhijain,   ah  right click the panel  Add to panel    notification area
<Lai0a> btw can anyone hear me? :)
<coz_> Lai0a,  I hear you :)  I didnt see your question however
<Lai0a> hi. how can i get to the editable bootprompt when starting ubuntu?
<rhobuntu-user> Where is "geany_run_script.sh"?
<timothy> Lai0a: hit escape key i think
<Lai0a> the splashscreen comes to fast
<Lai0a> ahh ty
<tensorpudding> it's shift now
<coz_> Lai0a,  I think it is shift also  or shift+e
<rhobuntu-user> !keymap
<timothy> Lai0a: actually hold down shift key when you are booting. coz_ is right
<tqft> Lai0a:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change%20Boot%20Options%20Temporarily%20For%20An%20Existing%20Installation
<abhijain> coz_: i need bluetoot h icon
<TiK> grub2 is the left shift, grub1 is escape
<Lai0a> thx "shift" key is working
<coz_> abhijain,  did the notification area show up?
<rhobuntu-user> Where is "geany_run_script.sh"?
<rhobuntu-user> I need to change the permissions on it
<coz_> abhijain,   open system/preferences/bluetooth
<abhijain> ok
<coz_> abhijain,  I believe the dialog that opens will have a tick box for "show icon"
<Keypad> wow shift works
<TiK> rhobuntu-user: open a  shell and run find / -name geany_run_script.sh
<Keypad> timothy: I can get into recovery mode. thats about it though
<coz_> ok guys.. it is 6:15am here  ...no sleep...if I stay longer I will break everyone's system :)
<alexkid> #php
<Leman_Russ> Hey.  Anyone working with Professional sound in Linux?
<timothy> Keypad: good that u can log into recovery mode. just try every solution offered. most likely this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<timothy> Leman_Russ: yes. why?
<AbhiJit> hello
<banpdtr_> In one project source code, there is one file with LGPL licence. But that project holder issued Apache License 2.0. I want to use the project source code.. Can I use it ?
<Leman_Russ> timothy; Hi!  well, I have been using Windows for years; since 98, with Pro-Audio gear.
<Keypad> timothy: It crashes in recovery mode :(
<AbhiJit> banpdtr_, why not ask to the project owner only?
<Leman_Russ> I am fully on Linux now, especially Ubuntu, and am looking for a new Audio Interface which will work with Ubuntu out the box
<israfel> I'm surprised that Ubuntu doesn't come with a nice GUI FTP client... Unless I'm not seeing something right.
<Leman_Russ> Looking for recommendations and reports, basically
<AbhiJit> israfel, filezilla
<timothy> Leman_Russ: Okay. have a look at avlinux and ubuntustudio
<banpdtr_> AbhiJit, posted message 3 months back.. still waiting :(
<Leman_Russ> timothy; I am not looking for distros; I am looking for recommendations for Audio Interfaces which will work with Linux
<israfel> AbhiJit, Yeah, I can install that, but just surprised it wasn't installed with the OS.
<AbhiJit> banpdtr_, this is ubuntu support channel. we cant help you further you need to talk to the project owner or talk to one with good knowledge of law and gpl/lgpl
<AbhiJit> israfel, hmm
<israfel> Any recommendations on a more powerful FTP client?
<greppy> israfel: ncftp
<timothy> Leman_Russ: AV Linux has OOTB Support for many common Pro Audio/MIDI Interfaces like M-Audio, Tascam, Echo and RME and a growing list of Firewire Audio Interfaces are also working with FFADO and FreeBOB.
<greppy> israfel: disclaimer: that's a terminal client :)
<Leman_Russ> timothy; great thanks.  I will head over to the site / forums and see what I can find.  Thanks again
<israfel> greppy, That's fine. Just looking for more features and control.
<jussi> israfel: I thought nautilus did ftp - try ftp://address.here
<jussi> !ftp | israfel
<ubottu> israfel: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<timothy> israfel: look here as well http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20100320122220926/FTPClients.html
<debuggerboy> /join #python
<greppy> israfel: also, in gnome, places, connect to server
<israfel> greppy, Ah, ok. I figured I could also just use command line programs, just looking for something a little more powerful than an file explorer.
<edilinger> How might i rotate just 1 screen in Xinerama w/nvidia binary driver(downloaded 1hr ago from nvidia.com)?  I tried adding Option "Rotate" "CCW" to one screen and Option "Rotate" "normal" to another screen, but no luck.  Didnt see anything in nvidia-settings regarding rotate
<edilinger> well, it does rotate, but it rotates both
<israfel> edlinger, Are you trying to change the orientation of one screen?
<edilinger> israfel: yes
<Salminen> How do i make rm remove folders?
<edilinger> Salminen: rm -rf, but be careful
<greppy> Salminen: rm -rf folder
<edilinger> israfel: is rotate the wrong option for that?
<Salminen> thanks
<israfel> edilinger, Let me check, It's been a while since I used Xinerama
<Keypad> Does any one else  know how I can get my laptop to boot? It like crashes starting X
<alaing> hi i installed mysql server but i cannot find out the username and password
<alaing> where can i find this?
<TiK> heh
<TiK> impossiable
<TiK> whn you install it it prompts for that inormation
<DarkStar1> lol
<TiK> informatin
<Keypad> I hope this rescue mode stuff works
<myrkraverk> How do I find/contact the package maintainer for pljava?  Current is postgresql-8.3-pljava
<Phil_Ewert> Hi, I am enjoying the Cairo-Dock very much, but after configuring some compiz-options my cairo-dock always shows a Black-box instead of a transparent background. Any suggestions?
<Salminen> is .bashrc created automatically in user home directory?
<Salminen> or do i need to make one?
<Salminen> <- fail at using ls
<the_german> Salminen: Yes it is!
<Salminen> weird, can't see it
<the_german> Salminen: ls -al
<Salminen> nvm, yeah, just did ls -a
<geirha> myrkraverk: apt-cache show <package-name>  look for Maintainer
<myrkraverk> Salminen% obviously, if it's not there you need to make it ;)
<israfel> edilinger, Ok, what I've seen is that people are using the "left" and "right" rotates. Nothing for CCW in the google searches yet. I had a similar issue using RandR until I found out I couldn't run xinerama and RandR at the same time.
<the_german> myrkraverk: isnt it created automatically?
<the_german> prolly some ubuntu thing
<edilinger> israfel: hmm, i wonder if rotate and twinview work against eachother
<israfel> edilinger, Yes.
<Moopz> Hey. I'm trying to execute a file in the terminal, however I keep getting permission denied. The file is on a mounted iso. When I do sudo ./filename, it just gives me permission denied.
<alaing> Tik it didn't ask me for the information
<israfel> edilinger, Twinview won't work because the orientation isn't the same on each screen.... Or are you making both screens portrait?
<Salminen> so basically can i just add a command in the .bashrc and it will run when i log in?
<myrkraverk> the_german% in my experience, it doesn't have to be.
<the_german> Moopz: chmod u+x <filename>
<Keypad> Can some one help me figure out why this laptop will not boot after installing a fresh copy of ubuntu ?
<Salminen> like, just put bash mybash.sh there and it will be run?
<israfel> Keypad, Did you make sure that the install disc isn't corrupt?
<myrkraverk> Salminen% Yes.  You'll want .bash_profile (iirc) if you only want it to run when you log in and not when you spawn each shell.
<Moopz> the_german, Still the same.
<AbhiJit> myrkraverk, what is pljava?
<Boo_Boo_> i want to add ubuntu to grub on another distro can anyone give me a link to editing the menu.lst file ?
<myrkraverk> AbhiJit% Java stored procedures in postgresql.
<the_german> Moopz: what are your permission on the file?
<Keypad> israfel: yeah I did the check / md5
<AbhiJit> myrkraverk, give me its link
<geirha> Salminen: If you want to run something when you log in, put it in System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications
<TiK> alaing: did you install mysql-client as well?
<Moopz> the_german, How do I check that?
<the_german> ls -l <filename>
<israfel> Keypad, Is there an error message?
<TiK> keypad: id you check the cd as well?
<myrkraverk> AbhiJit% http://pgfoundry.org/projects/pljava/ ?
<TiK> on boot.. there is an otion called "est the cd" or something
<AbhiJit> myrkraverk, thanks!
<Keypad> TiK: Yeah!
<TiK> whats the error?
<myrkraverk> AbhiJit% I just ported it myself for 8.4 in a way that "works for me" - I'm willing to work with a package maintainer so it can be integrated into ubuntu.
<israfel> Keypad, Tried a different version of Ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> myrkraverk, #ubuntu-packaging #ubuntu-devel
<alaing> TiK I dont think so. perhaps I need to do it a different way. I used the Software Centre. How do i install it from a terminal windows
<Keypad> It just blackscreens, on boot. Cant change to a terminal window using ctrl alt F1 - 2 etc
<myrkraverk> AbhiJit% Ah, thank you.
<TiK> alaing: hold
<Keypad> israfel: I dont just the alternative disk
<israfel> Keypad, Can you boot to command line?
<AbhiJit> myrkraverk, :)
<alaing> TiK: I'll hold
<TiK> Keypad: mine use to do that too it was a bad btch of blank cd's.. drop into terminal (alt control f1) and see if you have any errors
<israfel> Keypad, You at least get Grub, correct?
<Keypad> israfel: Sorry, How do I do that ?
<edilinger> israfel: excellent, disabling twinview fixed it up
<Keypad> israfel: Yeah if I hold down shift I can see the grub menu
<israfel> Keypad, But does it let you select any other options? If you can edit the grub menu, you should be able to set up a command line only option.
<edilinger> now for my last problem,  how can i switch which monitor X thinks is primary montior?  The controls are showing up on my second rotated monitor instead of the first.  Is that entirely based on which one is plugged in where?
<Moopz> the_german, ?
<TiK> alaing: sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-common
<Keypad> israfel Yeah it does, however recovery mode doesent boot
<TiK> you already have server :P
<alaing> alright and after that?
<TiK> alaing: it will prompt you for the root passwd
<alaing> so in a terminal I just type mysql?
<TiK> then you can insall phpmyadmin which makes life easy
<TiK> alaing: sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-common
<TiK> is the ull command
<TiK> full
<TiK> then mysql -u root -p
<alaing> i did that and it did not ask me for any username/password
<Keypad> israfel: What command should I use to get grub to boot ubuntu to command line
<TiK> alaing: idk the
<TiK> n
<alaing> I'm used to phpmyadmin as i normally use xampp
<TiK> alaing: do you know the root password?
<alaing> yes i know roots password.
<TiK> mysql -u root -p
<TiK> enter password
<alaing> I managed to get in there way does it set the password as my ubuntu roots password?
<alaing> how do i setup phpmyadmin?
<TiK> you speak really bad English, can you repeat that
<alaing> I managed to connect. why does it set the password as my ubuntu roots password?
<TiK> it doesnt, thats the password you entered
<Keypad> oh crap, is recovery mode the same as single user mode ?
<alaing> i cant remember it asking me for a password when i installed it.
<alaing> anyway I'm connected how do i setup phpmyadmin
<TiK> well i did :)
<TiK> it
<israfel> Keypad, Sec. Was looking up Xinerama issues.
<Boo_Boo_> can anyone tell me where grub menu.lst is on ubuntu ?
<Keypad> kk :)
<israfel> Keypad, What version of Grub are you running? When you did the install, was there any removable drives, thumb drives, etc, that could have messed up the disk mount order?
<Boo_Boo_> ive installed arch linux and grub didnt pick up ubuntu and want to add it
<israfel> Keypad, For instance, grub may be looking at partition a when it's isn9talled on b.
<odb|fidel> Boo_Boo_: most likely at /boot/grub/ - but consider using find/locate or similar if you arent sure where to look
<venky10> Boo_Boo_ : ubuntu doesn't use menu.lst anymore. Its grub.cfg now. Its in /boot/grub/
<babai> Boo_Boo_: no menu.lst on ubuntu, its grub2 now
<babai> oops! too late
<BODMAS> hi all
<Milk_> think anybody help with a display issue?
<BODMAS> i av a question please
<venky10> Please don't ask to ask. just ask.
<BODMAS> how will i run a windows application on ubuntu
<Milk_> BODMAS: go into software manager, install WINE
<babai> BODMAS: install wine
<Boo_Boo_> yeah ive just noticed that now, im used to lilo
<Milk_> my issue is, I just recently installed compiz and compiz-icon
<odb|fidel> BODMAS: out of the box - you dont - while wine might help
<Milk_> oh and emerald
<Milk_> I went into compiz manager, tried to set opacity on a window
<Milk_> and now all windows are invisible
<Boo_Boo_> venky10, copying my grub menu list section of ubuntu would work on my arch grub config ?
<Keypad> israfel: only the laptop HD, its version 1.98
<Blood_valentine> Can someone list down all pc OS?
<israfel> Keypad, partitioned into other drives?
<venky10> Boo_Boo_ : you mean you're gonna make a new entry and point to the new kernel you built?
<chu> Hey guys, not really an Ubuntu question per say, just a general GNU/Linux query... Is there a variable or something which controls where STDOUT goes to? For instance, in a terminal session session STDOUT directs to the terminal display, but in a GNOME session for instance, I'm guessing it goes elsewhere? It's possible I have no idea what I'm talking about :p
<szonek> hi
<szonek> which netflow collector would you recommend? ;-)
<Boo_Boo_> no venky10 i have been using ubuntu lately and just recently tried arch linux , i was hoping grub in arch would pick up mt ubuntu install but it didnt so im trying to edit the menu.lst so i can dual boot arch and ubuntu
<Keypad> israfel: It should have nuked everything
<timothy> chu: various commands can direct output to a logfile. look at the configuration files
<BODMAS> pls hw will i run windows application on ubuntu
<BODMAS> thanks ODB|FIDEL
<venky10> Boo_Boo_ , you should point grub to the right partition where Arch Linux sits
<jussi> !wine | BODMAS
<ubottu> BODMAS: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<timothy> Boo_Boo_: Why not let ubuntu havee the grub installation?
<venky10> Boo_Boo, for example /dev/sda2
<israfel> Keypad, When you install, you should format everything and set up partitions. OS, Storage, Swap, etc.
<Boo_Boo_> how do i do that now timothy, chroot the ubuntu partition ?
<Keypad> israfel: I did : / I deleted all the paritions and let it recreate everything
<chu> timothy: It's not actually for me sorry, there's a question on UF about executing a terminal application (just a "hello world" app I think) in GNOME. He says he gets the output when he runs through a terminal, but gets nothing when he double clicks the executable file. I'm just assuming the STDOUT goes elsewhere, hence why it's not giving him a message?
<thekiller> i have problem with connecting to the network
<thekiller> in the ubuntu system
<israfel> Keypad, Are you able to see the drive and files using the live cd?
<Keypad> im using the alternative CD
<Keypad> as I allways have issues using the live CD
<timothy> Boo_Boo_: boot into ubuntu recovery mode and install grub to mbr
<Boo_Boo_> venky, ive tried this ...title ubuntu ...root (hd0,4)....kernel /vmlinuz  root=/dev/sda4 ro ....initrd /initrd.img   ?
<Boo_Boo_> it doesnt work though :(
<thekiller> i have problem with connecting with my RAwter
<Boo_Boo_> timothy, but ubuntu's grub see arch linux ?
<Gigacore> guys, any guesses why pidgin minimizes whenever I change / pause / resume tracks in rhythmbox?
<StaffanE> can somebody give me a hint where to find a release schedule for Lucid-kernels?
<timothy> theliller: u have to know ua gateway address in addition to ip addresses
<timothy> chu: am not sure
<timothy> thekiller: u have to know ua gateway address in addition to ip addresses
<israfel> Keypad, Ok, so check out the /boot/grub/menu.lst That should have the grub settings for where the install is located and and options for booting.
<chu> timothy: That's fine mate, I did some googling but wasn't actually sure I was even looking for the right thing :p
<timothy> StaffanE: take a look at the kernel ppa http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Keypad> israfel: I just formated it again, I deleted all the paritions then selected guided and said use the entire disk
<alaing> grr I'm stuck with installing phpmyadmin. I used apt-get install phpmyadmin and asked it to config apache2. its now asking me about configuring a database. I already have mysql and can connect to it. Should I configu database for phpmyadmin with dbconfig-common?
<timothy> Boo_Boo_: yep. Grub2 reads grub legacy very well
<thekiller> timothy i know them
<venky10> Boo_Boo_ : try getting into grub live and check if it sees the arch partition
<israfel>  Keypad, Is this your second install? It could have just been a fluke for a first install to be bad.
<Boo_Boo_> how do i do that venky
<timothy> alaing: go ahead. follow the instructions. create that phpmyadmin database
<Keypad> israfel: Yeah I know, Once I had a install that kept telling me that my disk was fucked. I must have installed it like 15 times Then it told me my HDD was currupt. only to figure out it was a bad RAM stick
<discorpia> i'm having a problem with 10.04.1 not showing up as an upgrade uption in the update manager (or when i run apt-get upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade).. i'm running 10.04 on 32bit system, it uses the regular lucid repos.
<discorpia> anyone have an idea of what might be wrong?
<israfel> Keypad, I had an issue with a USB-bootable persistent install of Ubuntu that had Grub 2 screwing up the HDD boot orders.
<venky10> Boo_Boo_: I'm no expert on grub. but i think you can run it live from a cd. Once you set your partitions right, you can add grub entries. Read up grub live help pages
<Boo_Boo_> ok ill have a read up before i try it thanks
<timothy> discorpia: press alt-F2 and type update-manager -d
<Jordan_U> Boo_Boo_: I would let Ubuntu control the MBR instead of archlinux. Ubuntu, because it uses grub2, will automatically detect archlinux and add it to its grub.cfg. Follow this guide to re-install Ubuntu's grub: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<discorpia> timothy: -d shows 10.10 as option, however i was hopeing to go from 10.04 lts to 10.04.1 lts
<Boo_Boo_> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> Boo_Boo_: You're welcome.
<frdsthebom> maybe some 1 here can help me i have windows vista and it wont boot up anymore it does a loop so now im running linux bt4 to try to fix it i try to download applications to help me fix it and i can open them or install them what can i do to get my windows vista running again
<discorpia> timothy: thanks mate, your tip led me in the right direction!
<timothy> discorpia: just update ua software packages. it will automatically upgrade to 10.04.1
<discorpia> timothy: all figured out now, thanks alot!
<timothy> discorpia: lol.. welcome
<alaing> timonthy: I did that but now when I try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ its cannot find it I looked in /var/www and cannot find any reference to phpmyadmin. any idea?
<israfel> G'night everyone.
<discorpia> alaing: it's probably an aliased directory, check in the /etc/apache2/sites-available/* files or /etc/apache2/httpd.conf or apache2.conf
<timothy> alaing: try http://localhost/phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php
<alaing> timothy: not found again
<timothy> alaing: soory, thought u were installing from source
<alaing> all i did was apt-get install phpmyadmin
<alaing> and follow the prompts
<a_> rt\
<rabbit_kan> to work under command line is proved the better way,I thought the best way.
<alaing> i did change the ownership of /var/www from root to my own user if that makes any difference
<timothy> alaing: take a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<alaing> hmm not sure it this would work as I'm using 10.04 server edition with desktop enviroment
<timothy> alaing: it worked for me. using the same system as yours
<rhobuntu-user> hi
<alaing> timothy: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! Its working I just had to add that line into my apache2.conf to include it
<timothy> alaing: welcome :-)
<Boo_Boo_> Thanks Jordan_U it work great :)
<rhobuntu-user> I get "file not found errors" when coding & compiling in geany, however the following when run from Terminal works:  echo -e "#include <iostream> \nint main(void){std::cout<<'H'<<'e'<<'l'<<'l'<<'o'<<' '<<'W'<<'o'<<'r'<<'l'<<'d';}" > hi.cpp && g++ hi.cpp -o hi && ./hi
<peppeuz> hi guys. i need some help. i can't install the driver for my wifi adapter. this is the output of lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp
<rhobuntu-user> Any ideas on how to get this to work?
<xuekan> alaing,sorry for the wrong grammer.
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> are the upstart-scripts overwritten during an update?
<seemawn> or will the user be asked?
<industrial> So we have a new ubuntu release coming up. Where do I start reading about how to upgrade my 10.04 system to the whatever-its-called-current-release-that-is-not-yet-final?
<alaing> xuekan: ???
<bazhang> !upgrade > industrial
<ubottu> industrial, please see my private message
<industrial> thanks
<xuekan> alaing,er,nothing,forget it.
<seemawn> !upgrade > seemawn
<ubottu> seemawn, please see my private message
<peppeuz> does anyone can help me please?
<Dr_Willis> seemawn:  you can also do a /msg ubotu FACTOID
<alaing> peppeuz: ask away
<seemawn> Dr_Willis: thx.
<seemawn> just was curious.
<peppeuz> i've already asked:  i need some help. i can't install the driver for my wifi adapter. this is the output of lsusb: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp
<timothy> peppeuz: try this in a shell and paste resultslspci | grep Network
<timothy> peppeuz: try this in a shell and paste results lspci | grep Network
<Dr_Willis> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alaing> !upgrade > alaing
<ubottu> alaing, please see my private message
<industrial> bazhang: I was looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<dabukalam> Hi, I'm running ubuntu server and I've configured Hardware RAID1 on two Hard Drives. How can I get some sort of web monitoring interface to check drive health and failure?
<rhobuntu-user> dabukalam: fakeRAID?
<dabukalam> rhobuntu-user: No, I configured it through the bios
<rhobuntu-user> kk
<rhobuntu-user> I get "file not found errors" when coding & compiling in geany, however the following when run from Terminal works:  echo -e "#include <iostream> \nint main(void){std::cout<<'H'<<'e'<<'l'<<'l'<<'o'<<' '<<'W'<<'o'<<'r'<<'l'<<'d';}" > hi.cpp && g++ hi.cpp -o hi && ./hi
<fabzor3> how is it possible that updating crashed my ubuntu?
<timothy> dabukalam: since you are running an ubuntu server why not try the commandline smart tools? alternatively try webmin
<fabzor3> i mean i know it is possible that fine im just wondering why it might have happened
<dabukalam> fabzor3: did the update complete successfully?
<fabzor3> theres a possibility i rushed it
<fabzor3> does that normally cause it?
<dabukalam> timothy: does webmin have a hardware raid tool?
<Salminen> what was the command to check the permissions for a specific file?
<dabukalam> Salminen: stat <file>?
<dabukalam> Salminen: ls -al <file>?
<timothy> dabukalam: I think there is a module for that
<Salminen> ah right ls
<Salminen> yeah thanks
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<Dr_Willis> ebox is an alternative to webmin i belive
<Dr_Willis> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<fabzor3> dabukalam: so its not normal that  asuccessful update should crash ubuntu?
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I hate eBox
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  webmin ussage under ubuntu. is not reccomended...
<rhobuntu-user> I get "file not found errors" when coding & compiling in geany, however the following when run from Terminal works:  echo -e "#include <iostream> \nint main(void){std::cout<<'H'<<'e'<<'l'<<'l'<<'o'<<' '<<'W'<<'o'<<'r'<<'l'<<'d';}" > hi.cpp && g++ hi.cpp -o hi && ./hi
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'm aware, I don't really care. eBox sucks tersticles
 * rhobuntu-user is on his phone with irssi so can't scroll up
<Jordan_U> Boo_Boo_: You're welcome :)
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  time to grow up man.
<fabzor3> i was also using 3rd party drivers
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: well, last time I tried it, maybe it's been developed significantly since then...
<dabukalam> Dr_Willis: :P Sorry, I just really hate that software with a passion
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dabukalam> fabzor3: hmmm if you cut off the updates while they were installing they could have broken ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> dabukalam:  you can alwauys find people with horror storries about any software.. ive seen quite a few over the years with Webmin.
<Jordan_U> rhobuntu-user: Not terribly convienient but you can always use /scrollback and /lastlog.
<fabzor3> yeah
<dabukalam> fabzor3: if it was during the download phase though it shouldn't have made a difference...
<Salminen> i need to know the location of something, what was the command for that?
<Dr_Willis> Stopping updates while downloading should be safe.. after its installing them.. well.. thats not so good.
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: you are compiling in ubuntu?
<Salminen> i keep forgetting the very basics...
<fabzor3> it didnt shutdown properly though
<dabukalam> Salminen: whereis <file>?
<rhobuntu-user> Jordan_U anyone solve it?
<Dr_Willis> Salminen:  'locate' or 'find' or 'which' or whereis
<fabzor3> the screen went blank then i cut the power
<rhobuntu-user> timothy: yeah
<Salminen> thanks
<fabzor3> so yeah it was probably still updating at that point
<Salminen> whereis python returned plenty of results but i think i can pick the correct one
<fabzor3> well dabukalam thanks for your help!
<timothy> Salminen: also type -a
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: why not install from the repository if compiling is such a hussle?
<dabukalam> fabzor3: not a problem. Just re-install ubuntu! It's too easy to be true
<fabzor3> yeah i did
<rhobuntu-user> timothy: I installed from repo
<dabukalam> fabzor3: ;)
<rhobuntu-user> with apt-get
<fabzor3> i was just left with fear not knowing ehat caused it
<fabzor3> afraid to offend old gypsy ladies
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: you used apt tools? apt-get install?
<rhobuntu-user> timothy: yeah
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: am installing geany now. let me see
<rhobuntu-user> timothy thanks
<rhobuntu-user> Where is geany_run_scripts.sh?
<nkdoodwal> hi
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: installation went smooth
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: try sudo apt-get -f install
<rhobuntu-user> timothy: Write and compile a Hello World
<nkdoodwal> how can we edit an iso image
<rhobuntu-user> in c++
<Dr_Willis> !info kiso
<ubottu> kiso (source: kiso): program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 348 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  there may be alterantives to kiso, but ive never used any
<x0rs_w> Is Python commonly used by ubuntu users to automate processes in ubuntu? I am trying to choose a programming language to use in ubuntu, and I keep seeing Python popping up in recommendations.
<Dr_Willis> x0rs_w:  python is common in most disrtos.
<Dr_Willis> x0rs_w:  not just ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ages agp it was 'perl' all over the place. now its moved to python it seems.. befor perl, tcl/tk was common
<Dr_Willis> x0rs_w:  and theres always just normal 'bash'
<x0rs_w> Dr_Willis, okay awesome, thanks... I notice Python has to have an interpreter. Is it possible to write a program and easily distribute it? With something similar to a makefile?
<nkdoodwal> can anybody tell me how to make an iso image of installed ubuntu in my computer
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: it went smooth. no errors
<rhobuntu-user> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Python has tons of docs out x0rs_w  - I rarely do more then simple scripts.
<Dr_Willis> !remaster | nkdoodwal
<ubottu> nkdoodwal: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<x0rs_w> Dr_Willis, okay excellent, thanks very much
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  i also recall some 'live scripts' tool that could make a live image of the currently running system. if thats what you want.. theres tons of other ways to 'backup to iso' if thats what you want also
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: worked for me. maybe try purging geany or reconfiguring
<nkdoodwal> Dr_Willis: how?
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  how to what part?
<timothy> rhobuntu-user: whats ua gcc version?
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  clarify exactly what your goal is..
<Salminen> what was the argument to make cp overwrite without prompt?
<Salminen> i suck at reading man files apparently
<Random832> Salminen: er, the default
<timothy> Salmien: cp overwrites without prompt unless you have set an alias
<Pici> Salminen: -f
<Random832> no, -f is different
<timothy> Salminen: cp overwrites without prompt unless you have set an alias
<astrojp> does anyone know of a pdf viewer that will let you highlight your pdf in certain areas of your document? i'm not seeing where envince or adobe is letting you do this. :/
<Salminen> weird
<Salminen> i had to use rm to remove an old version of the file in /usr/local/bin before it would work
<Salminen> used sudo with my cp command too
<nkdoodwal> i wana make bootable iso image of my installed ubuntu with all its installed programs
<Pici> Random832: sorry, you're right.  Need more caffeine here.
<timothy> nkdoodwal: try remastersys
<bazhang> nkdoodwal, like a system restore iso?
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  the linux 'live scripts' toool says it can do that.
<peppeuz> timothy, i'm back. i was the guy with wifi adapter problem. this is the output of lspci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506422/
<Dr_Willis> nkdoodwal:  that would be a bootable 'live cd' that in theory has everything on it.. but that most likely will need to be a DVD actually.
<timothy> astrojp: Highlight meaning? i thought you do that with the mouse
<Dr_Willis> www.linux-live.org/
<sms_> Anyone know how I can build despotify
<Random832> cp -f will remove the file
<zed_devil> hi guys - im abolutly new in ubuntu and linux > i have bought me a "TECHNOTREND TT-connect S2-3600 USB sat tuner" and i cant get it working - plz help me
<nkdoodwal> ok thanks a lot
<phil_in_london> peppeuz, does your wifi attach to the usb? don't look like theres a wireless on your pci.
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  and that device does what exactly?
<timothy> peppeuz: :Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c940 10/100/1000Base-T [Marvell] (rev 12" is ua adapter.
<peppeuz> timothy: yes, it's plugged.  now i'm trying to plug it off and on again...
<zed_devil> it is an external sat tuner for watching TV with mythtv for example
<astrojp> timothy: i mean highlighting the pdf like you would with a highlighter on the dead tree version of a doc. I think Adobe Professional lets you do that, not sure though. Would like a FOSS equivalent.
<timothy> peppeuz: what are you hoping to do?
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  theres the #mythbuntu channel they are often the tv tuner experts.
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  are you sure it even has linux support?
<peppeuz> timoty: ok, sorry for the mess. I'm trying to install my usb wifi adapter.  it should be this: 	
<peppeuz> timothy
<peppeuz> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<peppeuz> (pasted from lsusb)
<zed_devil> they told me to seach for help in this channel because the problem is that ubuntu doesnt connect to the device
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  so you have seen referance that the device is supposed to work?
<astrojp> something like this: http://bit.ly/bk2qCj
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  you did go to #mythbuntu, not #mythtv ?
<zed_devil> yes http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-connect_S2-3600
<zed_devil> i was in mythtv-users
<Dr_Willis> zed_devil:  thats not the same as #mythbuntu :)  THeres also a mythbuntu specific forum if you are trying to use it with mythbuntu, you could try vlc or xawtv with it also I guess. I dont use tv tuners any more..
<timothy> peppeuz: what is your kernel version?
<zed_devil> ok i give a try thx
<peppeuz> timothy: 2.6.32.25
<DarkStar1> trying to ssh into a windows machine but the pathway contains spaces
<DarkStar1> how can I resolve this?
<bazhang> zed_devil, its #ubuntu-mythtv
<Pici> DarkStar1: Escape the spaces with backslashes or surround the entire path with quotes.
<Dr_Willis> Its been 2+ yrs since i last messed with mythv. :)
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  what ssh server you got on a windows machine anyway?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Thansk again dude... ye're a genius
<Dr_Willis> I am? :)
<DarkStar1> Well...
<Dr_Willis> It was Pici  that answered you :)
<timothy> peppeuz: maybe it should install the linux-firmware when you set it using the nm-applet. Have you tried connecting using that already?
<guessswh0> So here is my problem, I was hoping that someone could help.  I'll attach the link, but if I need to explain it I would be happy to.
<guessswh0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588675
<Dr_Willis> guessswh0:  at least give a summary to the channel.
<guessswh0> ok
<guessswh0> My server continuously loses connectivity
<Dr_Willis> guessswh0:  most people wont go to a url just to read the actual problem they may know nothing about. :)
<guessswh0> Ubuntu 10.04.1
<guessswh0> when I go to the console, I have no problems
<guessswh0> I can apt-get and it can hit anything
<guessswh0> or wget
<guessswh0> the only thing this server is used for is hosting a wiki
<rumpsy> did anybody tried to install webp
<guessswh0> so your basic LAMP setup, apache, openssh, mysql, php
<guessswh0> roughly every 30 minutes, I lose connectivity to the server from any workstation trying to hit it
 * rumpsy looking help to install webp
<guessswh0> the wiki times out and I can't even hit it via ssh
<rhobuntu-user> Did anyone find the file?
<guessswh0> but if I walk to the console, i am able to hit outside anywhere
<rumpsy> rhobuntu-user: what ?
<guessswh0> any ideas on fixing this?
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, is there any chance that you've got power saving mode on the ethernet adapter?
<rumpsy> rhobuntu-user: your question is not clear
<guessswh0> it shouldn't because it worked fine for like 5 days, and then i did the latest updates to the kernel
<guessswh0> and since then it has been doing this
<BluesKaj> guessswh0, what kind of Lan connection ,?
<guessswh0> wired
<guessswh0> it has a dual NIC, but I am only using one of them at the moment
<gbls> hi I have a question about some weird behaviour of my Ubuntu
<guessswh0> plugged directly into wall, no devices i.e. hub.switch
<phil_in_london> guesswho0, okay then, but the timing of your problem certainly could be caused by a power down after x minutes.
<BluesKaj> guessswh0, with NM ? or /etc/network/interfaces?
<heslam> hey guys. i've got a sony walkman and i've found i can only access it through rythmbox and banshee by running them with sudo from the command line. is this because the account i'm using doesn't have the right permissions? i'd like to be able to sync and manage my walkman without having to use root to do it. any suggestions?
<guessswh0> but if that was true, it should have been happening since the beginning
<guessswh0> shouldn't it?
<gbls> When I use Gnome the elevated user privs dialog never comes up. With KDE it is fine. Weird hey?
<phil_in_london> guesswho0, perhaps the update introduced power saving where it wasn't before? but if you want to rule out options without investigating, sure, I guess thats one way to go.
<Syria> Hi, how can i restart alsa on Lucid please?
<guessswh0> what do you mean with NM Blues?
<guessswh0> I have it assigned a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces
<philinux> heslam: It's likely the walkman usb drive is not owned by your user.
<BluesKaj> network manager, guessswh0
<guessswh0> anyway to check powersaving mode within Ubuntu phil_in_london?
<heslam> philinux: right, thanks. i'll see if i can configure that correctly, then
<guessswh0> Blues - didn't know there was a manager for the server OS.  i've just been editing the philes themselves, /etc/network/interfaces
<guessswh0> and assigning the IP that way
<gbls> syria: have you tried "service alsa"
<guessswh0> files*
<heslam> philinux: thanks for your help :)
<timothy> heslam: probably you haven't assigned yourself permissions to access external devices automatically
<bobba> Hi - I've got a kernel question.  I noticed that in 2.6.35-25-generic-pae there are two files (the abi file and the vmcoreinfo file) that are not present in the 2.6.32-25-virtual kernel.  What are the abi and vmcoreinfo files? Will it cause me any issues if they are not present?
<Syria> gbls: No! how can i do this please?
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, well, first place to check would be your bios.
<BluesKaj> ok guessswh0 in /etc/hosts.allow , list the IPs that are connecting under portmap
<gbls> syria: go to a terminal window  and type: service alsa<TAB> - where tab = the tab key
<heslam> timothy: external devices IS checked under the "user privileges" tab (on the user settings window)
<gbls> then you can add restart and it should restart the alsa
<guessswh0> ok, I can look there (within the BIOS).  I'll check, but I don't think it'll be it, but it's worth eliminating that.  Blues - I'll check that too in a second, I can't at the moment because the server is down again
<heslam> timothy: mount user-space filesystems (FUSE) is unchecked though, and i remember installing an MTP library that mentioned FUSE. i'll get back to you if i figure it out :P
<itmustbejj> I am having some issues with nvidia twinview detecting the proper resolutions for my 2nd monitor. I tried copying the edid of my first (working) monitor but that had no effect. Can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and offer a suggestion?
<timothy> heslam: ok
<n8w> hey
<n8w> i keep gettin this error for printin in okular after upgradin to 10.10: lpr: Bad job-sheets value ""!
<itmustbejj> http://pastebin.com/hVkyGuFW
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  is it a DVI or VGA connection?
<guessswh0> anything else I can do/check while I am at the console?
<gbls> anyone have any ideas on how to make my user privs dialog box work?
<itmustbejj> Dr_willis VGA
<heinrich> hallo
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  Hmm. all mine are lcd, dvi now a days.. i could pastebin my working xorg.conf for an example I guess.
<koem> helo
<gbls> itmustbejj: xorg config is a black art only practiced by the truly fearless. keep away from it
<heinrich> wer ist da
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, all the machines that are connecting to this server, are they dhcp? if so, is this server issuing their ip?
<kulas27> hi, what could have happen to my notebook, I have installed intel gma500 video card driver and after rebooting it, i can no longer boot to ubuntu. Can get to grub but after selecting the ubuntu option, it will just give me a blank screen with Fsck status on the left hand corner. Has anybody experienced this?
<koem> @heinrich: 1364 user
<itmustbejj> gbls: haha the nvidia settings tool is all fubar, I've got no choice but to trudge into the darkness
<gbls> itmustbejj: have you installed the NVidia driver?
<guessswh0> yes they are receiving their IP via DHCP, but no, it is a different server that is assigning it
<guessswh0> but they are all on the same network
<itmustbejj> gbls yeah nvidia-common
<DarkStar1> Anyone here use or used dyndns?
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, okay, just wondering if maybe its dhcp lease was timing out.
<koem> @darkstar1: me
<gbls> itmustbejj: no i mean the serious drivers that you download from the nvidia website?
<itmustbejj> Dr_Willis I stand corrected I am using dvi
<guessswh0> that's what I was wondering too, but 30 minutes is just too small of an IP lease time, for server or workstations.
<Syria> Hi, please tell me how can i restart alsa.
<itmustbejj> gbls I did that previously
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  it shouldnt have any issues with the modes then.. heres my xorg.conf as an example.
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  http://pastebin.com/HgdvtwBv
<phil_in_london> guess, yeah, thats what I figure too, but I figure, while you're pulling your hair out lets explore everything :)
<guessswh0> I can possibly set the server to DHCP, and hope it would handle the automatic IP lease (in case that is the issue) but I don't want it to lose its ip address
<phil_in_london> before its all gone!
<guessswh0> yeah, thanks for the help too
<fep> hello, im going to install ubuntu for the first time on this laptop in five days. should i use wubi installer or burn and install from cd? (going dual boot), and is there any difference?
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  also i recall after running 'gksudo nvidia-settings' and enabling twinview, i had to restart the X server.. AND i recall once the 'user' having a monitor setting that was overrideing the  xorg.conf res setting.. so the user can also run nvidia-settings and tweak some things
<heslam> philinux: it lists me as the "owner" of the walkman, but i have folder access (create and delete files) and no file access. i realise you'll just be guessing, but does setting file access to "read-write" sound like the way forward?
<gbls> syria did you try service alsa<tab> restart
<gnubuntu> walkmen??? @_@
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, is the problem so consistent that you could set your watch by it? is it always 30 mins, or sometimes 15 and sometimes 45 ?
<Syria> gbls: Should i copy and paste this??
<philinux> heslam: Yep
<timothy> fep: burn to CD if you can. You'l have to create partitions fro ubuntu though.
<heslam> philinux: thanks :)
<itmustbejj> gbls: my display was working at one point with the drivers from nvidia's website, but it took some tinkering to get it to work compositing.  Well after my last update that required reboot my nvidia module failed to load and modprobe no longer found it
<DarkStar1> koem: a sec pls, trying to do this myself
<fep> timothy: i had some problems with mbr when installing on other partition, but what is the difference between wubi and doing it manually?
<itmustbejj> gbls: at which point I gave the nvidia-common a shot
<gbls> dr willis: there are also issues with unloading the default graphics driver so that the nvidia one will work
<guessswh0> I need to check, I don't know for 100% sure if it is every 30 minutes on the dot, but it is just about that time
<fep> (wubi does the same just automatically as i have understood)
<gbls> syria: no just type it in as it is
<guessswh0> anyways, I'm going to go to the box now, I'll be back and report
<gbls> itmustbe: whenever you install a new kernel you need to reinstall the nvidia driver
<tennessean> sudo apt-get remove flightgear
<timothy> fep: wubi installs ubuntu in your windows installation. This means it uses ntfs as its file system. ext4 is better for ubuntu
<itmustbejj> gbls: ahhhh
<fep> timothy: Oh, i didnt know that
<gbls> itmustbejj: yeah it is a ROYAL pain
<gnubuntu> If I ssh into a box and run MOC from the console is there anyway to stream the audio over the network so it comes out of the computer I'm SSHing from? JACK or PulseAudio?
<itmustbejj> gbls so it wasn't that my previously drivers screwed up...just that I need to reinstall them. Lame
<itmustbejj> *it not them
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, you're not alone  http://serverfault.com/questions/142756/nic-going-to-sleep-on-ubuntu-server-10-04        there is a suggestion to create a small script, or cron job to do something as simple as ping every few minutes to keep the connection alive.
<gbls> itmustbe: go back into runlevel 3 and then reinstall the nvidia driver using the nvidia installer
<timothy> fep: about mbr, if you are going to dual boot then install ubuntu's grub in mbr. it will automatically detect and add a windows boot line
<fep> timothy: Then i will try again. I will just shrink my disk and make a primary ext4 parition and shrink a swap primary partition, and just install on them? (and grub will automatically detect my win 7) , right?
<timothy> fep: it should
<gbls> guesswho: what is your problem
<fep> timothy: do i have to choose "side by side" when i run the ubuntu installer? or just choose advanced partitioning and chose the partition?
<fep> and when i do chose side by side, to i have to shrink and make the partitions before i run the installer?
<timothy> fep: advanced partitioning
<fep> i see
<itmustbejj> gbls: how do I boot into runlevel 3?
<dbc_> hello
<fep> and both swap and the primary ext4 should both be "primary" ?
<gbls> itmustbe: yeah I spent a year wondering why my computer kept dropping back to the nvidia-common drivers - i wasnt really paying attention though
<timothy> fep: ul have to resize your windows partition if there is no space to install ubuntu.
<fep> timothy: i know, i use shrink to do that, i rezise so i get two partitions, one swap and one for the ubuntu os
<itmustbejj> gbls so I don't have to remove the nvidia-common, I can just install the proprietary one from the website on top of it?
<dbc_> drop your pc
<timothy> fep: not necessarily. they can be logical
<fep> timothy: what is best, logical or primary?
<dbc_> ubuntu
<timothy> fep: how many primary partitions do you have?
<fep> timothy: i hope grun picks up that i have win7 this time then ...
<dbc_> 8go
<timothy> fep: go for logical partitions.
<fep> timothy: i will have one primary that is my win7 os, one extra for bootup (100 mb win7) , one 150 gig for ubuntu and one swap 2gig
<fep> *grub
<dbc_> pas de fraançais ici
<dbc_> ?
<gbls> you should be able to do it using init 3 - i think  - looking it up now
<fep> ok, logical there is
<BluesKaj> itmustbejj, look in the HW for the recomended driver in nvidia jockey
<fep> timothy: both 150gig and swap as logical? and when that is done the grub will detect my win 7 and make a bootup list?
<gbls> itmustbejj: I think so - the nvidia app should fix it all - if it doesnt work then you need to remove it
<BluesKaj> !fr | dbc_
<ubottu> dbc_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
 * Jozef sagt
<fep> timothy: ok, thanks for the help, i will also read a tutorial about installing since i have had some problems with overwriting win 7 mbr when installing just as you explained
<DrPoO> what do you guys recommend for a backup solution for 10 servers? I have a storage array, but should i just write a bash script to run rsync? or is there something more sophisticated that I could do?
<the_german> DrPoO: bacula!
<xinen007> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=295975&start=0
<timothy> fep: ok.
<DarkStar1> gaahh.. can someone tell me if I\m doing this right: "C:\Tomcat 5.5\webapps" is the remote path I'm passing to SCP for the remote parameter Yet it can resolve hostname
<tarzeau_> DrPoO: rsync would make a snapshot of a current state. what about the state of a few days ago?
<the_german> DrPoO: IMHO the best free backup solution for linux
<tarzeau_> DrPoO: there's some stuff using rsync and hard links (to save space)
<gbls> drpoo: cron job with tar - simple and effective = OR bacula
<erUSUL> DrPoO: rsnapshot ? rdiff-backup ?
<erUSUL> DrPoO: if you want something based on rsync that's it
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  whats the full command line.. and what ssh server are you using on the windows machine?
<gbls> itmustbejj: you still there?
<DrPoO> the_german, can you store multiple snapshots of your data in bacula? or is it just one copy a la rsync
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: I installed a cygwin and I'm running a ssh and scp server on the windows machine
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  if you are using cygwin.. are you suer the 'c:\whatever' path is even correct?
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  last i used cywin it did not use C:\ paths.  it used normal linux type paths
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: the full command line is: scp ./test.txt synapture1@192.168.1.180 "C:\"C:\Tomcat 5.5\webapps"Tomcat 5.5\webapps"
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Without the fir C:\ ofc
<DarkStar1> first*
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1, you can also try ssh for windows which uses a lighter version of cygwin ...works well on my setup
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: I need to keep an SCP server running
<gbls> Darkstar: you cannot use windows \ paths with cygwin - you have to use c:/blah/
<rhobuntu-user> I've just created a new user with adduser. Which commands make that user auto-login on startup?
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  from what i am reading on the cygwin docs.. you DONT use c:\whatever,. you could set up cygwin to have c set to mountto  /media/c   then you wouls access /media/c/whatever
<Dr_Willis> http://www.cygwin.com/cygwin-ug-net/using.html#mount-table
<gbls> exactly dr willis
<rhobuntu-user> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<rhobuntu-user> !auto-login
<rhobuntu-user> !autologin
<bazhang> rhobuntu-user, /msg ubottu please
<Dr_Willis> gbls:  so he MUST set up access to C from teh fstab.. even your C:/ may not work by default..  im skimming the docs some more..
<Nisstyre65> rhobuntu-user: there's no such thing as "auto-login" afaik
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  gdm has a feature to auto login a specific user
<rhobuntu-user> yay
<Syria> Hi, The sound stops coming out from the speakers suddenly and I have to restart the computer to fix this.
<rhobuntu-user> Dr_Willis how do I use it, preferably from terminal?
<gbls> dr willis: from what i know of cygwin it is a shell that exists completely seperate to the windows shell - this is different to the previous versions
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  no idea.
<rhobuntu-user> damn
<BluesKaj> DarkStar1,  check this out , http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<rhobuntu-user> How about GUI?
<ylmfos> 怎么聊的呀
<Dr_Willis> gbls:  im readign at the url i posted.. (it May be out of date) but it says that the window drives are accessable via /cygwin/c  or other such  names..
<Syria> !cn | ylmfos
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  its in the admin menu.. login manager.. (logical name eh?)
<ubottu> ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<theos> hey all! which software does ubuntu use to preview the audio files when we hover the mouse pointer over a music file?
<rhobuntu-user> I'm not using gdm, how do I find out what I'm using?
<gbls> theos: it is the nautilus
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  what did you install then?
<Syria> Hi, The sound stops coming out from the speakers suddenly and I have to restart the computer to fix this.
<theos> gbls, ?? i didnt get you
<gbls> drwillis: maybe i havent set it up properly at work yet
<rhobuntu-user> Dr_Willis: Nothing, came preinstalled
<gbls> theos: the program that previews music is called nautilus - it has a limit of 10Mb files though
<Dr_Willis> gbls:  ive not usese cygwin in years. :) i just am rereading the docs.. heh..  hope this helped whoever was doing it..
<krihs_err_34> Hi, I am trying to mount roo.disk which is ext4 , but getting errors..can some one please point out a guide on mounting the root.disk ?
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: Thanks I'm skimming through atm
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  so how do you know you are NOT using GDM?
<gbls> syria: you should be able to restart it
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  seems to be the /cygwin/c/path/to/whatver is what you want..
<gnubuntu> the c: is in /cygdrive/c?
<Syria> gbls: i did not know how to restart it.:(
<rhobuntu-user> Dr_WIllis: Cause I got an error
<DarkStar1> BluesKaj: Already have cygwin installed with ssh running. Just need to fnish scp server setup and I'm done
<Dr_Willis> gnubuntu:  from the docs i read - yes...
<Syria> gbls: also restarting will not solve the problem.
<Salminen> what was the #!/usr/bin/python line called in sourcecode files?
<BluesKaj> rhobuntu-user, what desktop ?
<Nisstyre65> Salminen: shebang?
<Salminen> yeah that was it
<Salminen> thanks again
<krihs_err_34> shebangs :P shawbang
<Nisstyre65> btw, fun fact, you can put spaces after the #!
<DarkStar1> Dr_Willis: and this is what I give the SCP in the 2nd param??
<Nisstyre65> so, #!     /usr/bin/lua is valid
<theos> gbls, so what is the command for it in terminal?
<gbls> syria: i had the same thing with an older version of ubuntu - the audio just stopped
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  scp wants a Linxy type path.. so yes...
<chilli0> Hello , I need some help with gnome docky. for some reason all it does it copy text to clipboard
<gbls> i had a script that restarted it but i cant find it anymore
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  your C:/ definatly is not going to work. :)
<krihs_err_34> Hi, I am trying to mount roo.disk which is ext4 , but getting errors..can some one please point out a guide on mounting the root.disk ?
<gnubuntu> DarkStar1 crashes pouring it's light into ashes?
<Dr_Willis> krihs_err_34:  that is a disk image of a whole drive? or a partition on a drive? an image of sda, or sda1
<gbls> theos: nautilus
<Cipher-0> This is going to be kind of a spongy question: I've installed the latest stable Ubuntu server (CLI only) onto an HP desktop system. When I connect across the internet to SSH, it will intermittently lock up after about twenty seconds and all services stop responding. Give it's meant to be a web server, this is obviously a huge issue. Any guesses as to what can cause this behavior?
<krihs_err_34> @Dr_willis: it's a file generated by wubi, when I installed ubuntu using WUBI
<theos> gbls, ok then? if i want to preview a.mp3 then?
<magnetron> krihs_err_34: please give us the error message
<Dr_Willis> krihs_err_34:  perhaps read up at -> http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<rhobuntu-user> Dr_WIllis: When I tried to open the gdm login manager I got an error saying that I wasn't using gdm
<Dr_Willis> I dont know if wubi uses a partition image, or disk image.
<JCStodds> Does anyone have some experience with fixing the sound problem that it only allows one audio source at a time?
<gbls> theos: go to system/control center/ and under look and feel will be Nautilus Actions Configuration
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  so you are using GNOME as your desktop? or KDE?   You could always install gdm.
<rhobuntu-user> no!
<timothy> krihs_err_34 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-fda2b476cbe51b911313b25d55e6bf70c6134b2b
<krihs_err_34> Error msg , which I got by  dmesg | tail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506479/
<rhobuntu-user> I'm using some cut down one, I use PCMan file managee
<rhobuntu-user> *manager
<timothy> sudo mkdir /vdisk
<rhobuntu-user> Dr_Willis Rhobuntu
<krihs_err_34> I have done it.. @timothy
<timothy> sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<Dr_Willis> rhobuntu-user:  so you are using xubuntu, or lubuntu, No idea what login manager they use..
<DarkStar1> gnubuntu: I can't crash my very nature precludes me from being able to do that
<krihs_err_34> same command
<krihs_err_34> got the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/506479/
<timothy> krihs_err_34: use a live cd
<krihs_err_34> I already installed Ubuntu normally
<rhobuntu-user> damn
<krihs_err_34> then trying to mount the root.disk so that I can get a important file
<Nisstyre65> Dr_Willis: probably slim login manager
<bruteforce_allti> my document view keep showing loading for long time even for plain pdf :\.. any recommended pdf viewer
<Nisstyre65> but idk
<JCStodds> Does anyone know how i can allow more programs to use my sound device at thesame time?
<timothy> krihs_err_34: yep. try mounting using an ubuntu cd
<erUSUL> JCStodds: pulseaudio should let that happen by default
<magnetron> JCStodds: make sure your apps are using pulseaudio and not OSS for sound output
<gbls> erUSUl: agreed
<JeffJohnson> howdy
<krihs_err_34> @timothy : ok,I will try..but I have to first mount a windows HDD, then the root.disk is in that partition
<JeffJohnson> how I get an uncompressed kernel image from the ubuntu kernel-image packages?
<cse26> cse26
<JeffJohnson> an vmlinux file not vmlinuz
<faLUCE> Hi. I'm using 10.04 on an ACER aspire notebook. I connect to the www with a usb modem, which I turn on as a modem with usb_modeswitch.  It is seen as /dev/ttyUSB4. Unfortunately, if I plug in another usb device, I loose the connection of the modem and it doesn't appear anymore as /dev/ttyUSB4 ... what can I do? thanks
<Dr_DeSTiNO> per vedere l'ip del pc che comando si usa nel terminale di ubuntu?
<cse26> my pendrive is not detected .what shall we do?
<magnetron> JCStodds: vmlinuz is just a gzipped vmlinux
<timothy> krihs_err_34: see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/506481/
<van7hu_> Hello everyone,could anyone explain me what does "$(MAKE) -C src $@" in a makefile mean
<bazhang> Dr_DeSTiNO, ifconfig   english here please
<Dr_Willis> cse26:  try mounting it by hand.
<Dr_DeSTiNO> ok graziee^^
<Dr_Willis> !mount | cse26
<krihs_err_34> @timothy : Thanks very much, I will try
<ubottu> cse26: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<chus225> Anybody knows how i can update my iPhone in ubuntu
<JCStodds> Hmm, i don't think Ubuntu is using pulse as default. Any way to change this?
<bazhang> JCStodds, sure it is
<ChesterX> hi, I just installed oo3.2.1 on my netbook (through the ubuntu software center), but I don t manage to get the icons to appear in the menu. How can I fix that?
<nilsma> Q: after installing startupmanager (and changing resolution on splash etc) i can no longer boot ubuntu - i need help with editing commands in grub before booting - im on ubuntu 10.04, using grub 1.98
<JCStodds> Yet, i'm still not hearing sound from programs such as: Pidgin, Flash videos in Chrome, and other videos like VLC
<kryptyk> Mroning all! I've run into a curious issue. This morning when I logged into my machine, my desktop was blank - no wallpaper, no icons, no shortcuts, etc. Using 'ALT + F2" I launched Nautilus and everything suddenly displayed as expected. It is almost as if Nautilus is disabled on startup, but I see no entry for anything Nautilus related in System > Preferences > Startup Applications. Any ideas?
<cse26> Dr_wills:bash: !mount: event not found
<guessswh0> ok I'm back
<Salminen> how do i find out what the compiler for java is? I installed the openjdk-6-jre.
<guessswh0> I checked the bios and there is no powersaving mode for either NIC card
<Dr_Willis> cse26:  that was a BOT trigger.. not a command you type
<guessswh0> so it can't be that issue
<van7hu_> faLUCE : you can use sakis3G,it's easier than usb_modeswitch
<Dr_Willis> cse26:  did you notice the URL the bot sent you?
<guessswh0> also checked /etc/hosts.allow and there is nothing there.  All hosts can connect at the moment
<trond-> kryptyk, have you tried to restart. Could have been a nautilus-hick-up...
<Dr_Willis> !mount | cse26
<guessswh0> so there is nothing blocking it on that end either
<guessswh0> so the server still keeps randomly losing connection, even in the middle of a ssh connection
<kryptyk> trond-: Indeed - after multiple restarts the issue persists.
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<timothy> nilsma: press shift before grub comes up
<guessswh0> any ideas?
<phil_in_london> guessswh0, not sure if you left before I pasted this.
<phil_in_london>  guessswh0, you're not alone  http://serverfault.com/questions/142756/nic-going-to-sleep-on-ubuntu-server-10-04        there is a suggestion to create a small script, or cron job to do something as simple as ping every few minutes to keep the connection alive.
<NiCloAy1> Salminen: update-alternatives --config java
<NiCloAy1> string with [*]
<Salminen> what the O_O
<rhobuntu-user> Just got  back
<rhobuntu-user> Hmm
<rhobuntu-user> *check About menu in Terminal"
<Salminen> thats insane
<rhobuntu-user> lxde
<Salminen> can't be the easiest way
<FloodBot1> rhobuntu-user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Salminen> There is only one alternative in link group java: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<Salminen> Nothing to configure.
<BluesKaj> guessswh0, did you try the /etc/hosts.allow IP list
<faLUCE> thanks van7hu_
<Dr_Willis> !info galternative
<ubottu> Package galternative does not exist in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. its close to that name.. :) a GUI for the 'alternatives'
<van7hu_> np
<Dr_Willis> galternatives = gui for the alternatives system
<itmustbejj> Dr_Willis finally got it working
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  great.. err.. got what working?
<trond-> kryptyk, interesting. Can't really help you, but maybe someone will pick up eventually. Never had that experience before. Nothing related to Nautilus in my start-up either.
<itmustbejj> Dr_Willis what I don't understand though is it takes me unplugging and plugging my monitors back in to make it detect the correct screen settings
<Dr_Willis> itmustbejj:  weird. could be they are not wakeing up at boot time or somtning fast enough.
<rhobuntu-user> My distro auto-logons as root. How do I reconfigure auto-login on LXDE?
<itmustbejj> Dr_Willis I ended up reinstalling the proprietary driver off the nvidia website but it then it start booting into 640x480 on both screens until I turned my computer off, unplugging/replugging, and then turning my computer on
<WinnipegGirl> Hi yall... just installed 10.10 Ubuntu Netbook Edition, and the darn thing is slower than windows 7. Is there a netbook alternative. Like, is Netbook remix interface still available?
<Noble> Is there a rc that gets run at startup in ubuntu?
<DeadmanIncJS> is anybody having an issue w/10.04 where it randomly locks up?
<erUSUL> Noble: /etc/rc.local
<AbhiJit> rhobuntu-user, ask in #lubuntu
<itmustbejj> Does anyone know why it takes me unplugging/replugging my monitors to get the correct display settings detected?
<NiCloAy1> Salminen: you can check java version ( java -version) or find which binary used to run app ls -l `which java` && ls -l /etc/alternatives/java)
<NiCloAy1> )
<kryptyk> trond-: No worries - not really a pressing matter, but a bit curious. Thanks anyways!
<brendan_> hows it going
<brendan_> ?
<guessswh0> phil_in_london - thanks for that link, I've been looking for forum posts
<guessswh0> I'll give that script a shot
<timothy> WinnipegGirl: check jolicloud
<DeadmanIncJS> hmm, im guessing no
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  10,10 has a netbook release..
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  kubuntu also has one.. but i wonder why yours would be slow
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  and 10.10 questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<WinnipegGirl> timothy no, not looking for a different OS. I already tried MeeGo, and it was far too buggy. I'm just wondering if there is a netbook interface for ubuntu based on metacity, not mutter which I think is the cause of the slow performance.
<tomspur> Hi
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  you can install the old netbook interface i recall
<WinnipegGirl> Dr_Willis: Yeah.. but what's it called? I can't find it in synaptic
<ChesterX> !hi|tomspur
<Salminen> problem solved: I had taken java jre not jdk - no compiler in jre package apparently.
<Dr_Willis> WinnipegGirl:  no idea. I dont use it any more.. used to be 'ubuntu-netbook' i think.
<WinnipegGirl> ok Dr_Willis thanks. Will try in +1
<tomspur> hi ChesterX
<tomspur> I have a little problem with update-alternatives...
<tomspur> I try to compile a program which requires mpi.h, so I installed openmpi*, but still mpi.h can't be found
<tomspur> update-alternatives --config mpirun just tells me "nothing to configure" so doesn't help too...
<tomspur> how can I configure openmpi to get it started?
<chek0v> gentlemen, is there any real reason the website is saying 64bit is NOT recommended for daily desktop use? i dont recall seeing that on any prior ubuntu releases
<Pici> tomspur: That file is included in libopenmpi-dev
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  its idiot proofing .. and asked in here all the time.
<AbhiJit> chek0v, reason is web site is not updated
<AbhiJit> !64 | chek0v
<ubottu> chek0v: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<rhobuntu-user> q
<chek0v> Dr_Willis: im running 64bit now, so i assume its bogus
<Pici> tomspur: and I'm not sure what that has to do with update-alternatives...
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  if a user dosent know if their cpu is 64 or 32bit.. then its best for them to get 32bit..
<chek0v> just wondered
<rhobuntu-user> Thanks, well I'll be off
<chek0v> fair enough
<chek0v> thanks :)
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  yep. Its  been reported as a bug even. :)
<chek0v> lol
<timothy> chek0v: coz of flash issues maybe?
<chek0v> appropriately so
<AbhiJit> timothy, no
<tomspur> Pici, "libopenmpi-dev is already the newest version."
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  see -> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Pici> tomspur: Then you should have /usr/lib/openmpi/include/mpi.h
<trond-> kryptyk, you should search launchpad and check if there is an issue related to this.
<chek0v> prob because there arent 64bit pkgs for everything and not weveryone knows how to install ia32lib? :P
<tomspur> Pici, update-alternatives should update all path variables and so on, so I guess, that tool is doing something a bit wrongly
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  ive have very few 64bit issues.. i can only think of 1 progam  thats ive used thats not 64bit now a days..
<bruteforce_allti> wget -r -l1 *.ps http://www.cs.duke.edu/courses/fall01/cps230/Notes is giving an proxy error . Any way to dowload all files?
<chek0v> Dr_Willis: me either, ive had only 1
<tomspur> but I'm new to ubuntu, so I have no clue, where to look at right now :-(
<chek0v> with a specific piece of legacy software that needed i32
<tomspur> Pici, yes, that file is there
<chek0v> ia
<Dr_Willis> chek0v:  i dident even try it with i32. i found an alterantive. :0 znes is 32bit only  it sems.. :)
<tomspur> Pici, but when running "make" I still get " error: mpi.h: No such file or directory"...
<chek0v> Dr_Willis: heh, it aws wierd, OS reported file not found when trying to run the binary
<chek0v> took a while to figure that one out.
 * bruteforce_allti its not my day @ #ubuntu. 4 questions went un-answerd :P
<ranjan> is it possible to run a 64bit os in 32bit virtualbox?
<chek0v> aight, thanks for the infos, ya'll take it easy
<Pici> tomspur: I'm sorry I'm not sure what to suggest, perhaps someone else can be of more help.  :/
<bihari_> i have problem when i am on my computer i am getting this message on black screen "busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ASH) enter 'help' list of built -in commands then...(initramfs)
<Syria> Pici: Do you know why sound suddenly stops coming out from speakers. :( Lucid. all the sliders are 100% on alsamixer
<tomspur> Pici, I'll try to install mpich2 and then update-alternatives should do its job...
<Pici> Syria: I'm sorry, I'm not too keen on sound issues.
<Syria> Pici: Thnn anyway.
<blackdoggy> can any one tell me if it will be good to waste time setting conky ubuntu 1004?
<AbhiJit> B.C. 1004??
<blackdoggy> 10.04
<Dr_Willis> blackdoggy:  Huh?
<Dr_Willis> Theres conky helper tools out that can vive you a pretty conky config now a days for your system.  Or play with it by hand,.. if you want conky
<blackdoggy> Dr_Willis i saw a nice setup of conky  in omgubuntu.co.uk was planning to setup like that it looks hard so just wondering.... do u use conky?
<bihari_> i have problem when i am on my computer i am getting this message on black screen "busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ASH) enter 'help' list of built -in commands then...(initramfs)
<Dr_Willis> blackdoggy:  its used by a lot of people
<alin_> hey ... how can I print one row from a command something like         ps aux  and pipe only the pid to a kill ?
<alin_> ps aux | grep -i xchat | kill $1 ?
<alin_> smth like this
<blackdoggy> Dr_Willis , whats the story about downloading the screenshot  and copy paste to home folder and it works??? confused..
<Dr_Willis> alin_:  with some extra commands to  alter the data. such as awk  or cut,  depedning on what  is needed to be done.
<alin_> anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> blackdoggy:  no idea qwhat you are refering to..
<blackdoggy> Dr_Willis , let me find the link and post it here
<NiCloAy1> alin_: |head -n1|awk '{print $1}'
<Dr_Willis> blackdoggy:  some conky 'configs' can use extra files..
<phil_in_london> alin, you could use pkill,    eg   pkill -f "/bin/xchat"         or whatever you're running.
<alin_> NiCloAy1, I can do this w/o head -n1 ... thx a lot :)
<nicofs> Hi! I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my connections, especially 3G, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions?
<nicofs> (using xubuntu)
<ryec> a strange issue, I installed ubuntu 10.10 rc from inside win 7, afterward, back into win7 my screen brightness is stuck at 100%, regardless what I set with the scroll bar
<ryec> I used wubi
<blackdoggy> Dr_Willis , found the solution.. it conkywizard... i think i should be able to  do it from here
<binaryflow> I have updated to 10.10 and still cannot get Gwibber to connect to Facebook.  Every time it authorizes successfully and then never gives me the Add button.  I have deleted the gwibber folder, restarted and tried again.  It looks like facelib.py has already had its timeout values changed.  Any other options?
<tsyj2007> hello
<docsy> i was having a bit of trouble on 10.04, got it working just by not navigating or clicking away from the box when it was trying to add you
<Salminen> what should i search if i simply want to install c++ stuff to code with?
<docsy> you never know..
<tsyj2007> I am using kubuntu10.10
<Salminen> if i just search for c++ i get explosive amounts of text :)
<Salminen> nvm
<Salminen> tried the command c++ and got an answer
<binaryflow> docsy: I've left it sitting for five minutes without changing screens...
<submain> @salminen have you tried looking for g++?
<Braber01> Hi all :) and good moring
<Salminen> yeah submain, i tried just the c++ command and it suggested the g++
<binaryflow> The weird thing is that my netbook (running UNR 10.10) was able to add the feed...
<binaryflow> But my desktop running 10.10 desktop won't work.
<Braber01> Salmien g++ is the gnu C++ compiler
<tsyj2007> <Braber01>yes?
<tsyj2007> <Braber01>gcc?is gnu c++ compile..
<tsyj2007> <Braber01>g++?is gnu c++ compile..
<Braber01> tsyj2007 no gcc is gnu c complie g ++ is gnu c++ compile
<tsyj2007> <Braber01>oh,yes
<AbhiJit> !tab | tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tsyj2007> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tsyj2007> ubottu: get it
<timothy> ubottu: Thanks.
<AbhiJit> :(
<doriano> salve
<doriano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Braber01> !msgthebot | doriano
<ubottu> doriano: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tsyj2007> ubottu: you are using robort?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> !bot > tsyj2007
<ubottu> tsyj2007, please see my private message
<elb0w> I want to mount a windows share from shell, how should I do it?
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  smbmount, or sudo mount with the proper options
<Dr_Willis> !info using-samba
<ubottu> Package using-samba does not exist in lucid
<greppy> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 (lucid), package size 6127 kB, installed size 16748 kB
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<tsyj2007> elb0w: mount /dev/sdaxxx /mnt
<ariakus> elb0w: there is cifs package, ut it's disfunctional
<elb0w> its a remote share
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  theres a using samba book in the samba-docs package
<elb0w> The cifs gave me an error
<tsyj2007> sdaxxx stands your hard
<elb0w> smbfs?
<ariakus> elb0w: smbfs==cifs
<Dr_Willis> !find smbfs
<ubottu> Found: smbfs
<Dr_Willis> !info smbfs
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 (lucid), package size 1812 kB, installed size 5288 kB
<theos> hello! pulseaudio crashes on my laptop. i have pa and alsa both. would you suggest removing pa?
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  you dont have spaces in your share name do you? whats the eact command you used? what was the error?
<guessswh0> so I just created a bash script to apt-get every 3 minutes
<guessswh0> er... and setup a cron job to run it every 3 minutes
<ariakus> elb0w: your best bet is to use gvfs from nautilus
<guessswh0> hopefully this will keep my server online
<guessswh0> we'll see soon
<guessswh0> thanks for the help phil
<cse26> my pendrive is unable to detecting. when using command gparted /dev/sdb
<phil_in_london> np
<elb0w> I want it mounted in shell though
<cse26> error: libhal_acquire_global_interface_lock: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.InterfaceAlreadyLocked: The interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else or it's already locked by yourselfcse26@cs
<elb0w> When I use smbfs I do not get write access to the system
<h4x07> ;3~1
<elb0w> do I have do chown it to my user?
<layn> hi
<theos> hello! pulseaudio crashes on my laptop. i have pa and alsa both. would you suggest removing pa?
<tsyj2007> 孤独的山羊？
<AbhiJit> no
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  use the proper options when mounting it. and be sure th shares permissions allow the users.
<Dr_Willis> elb0w:  you dont chown a samba share.
<elb0w> figured as much :P
<Dr_Willis> at least i dont think you do. Or even can...
<aeon-ltd> anyone use libreoffice yet?
<theos> AbhiJit, was that reply for me?
<ZykoticK9> theos, just an FYI, but Pulse audio relies on ALSA for low level soundcard support, so anyone with Pulse is also using ALSA.  2nd, I don't personally think you should try removing Pulse, but others may disagree.  Sorry, I'm not really any help to you.  Best of luck.
<ariakus> aeon-ltd: it's a scam
<AbhiJit> theos, no
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: is it no different from openoffice?
<theos> ZykoticK9, thanks for the info :)
<ariakus> aeon-ltd: it's a clone of ooo with patches deeclined by sun team
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: how is that a scam?
<Nisstyre65> ZykoticK9: you don't need pulse for basic audio
<hohohehe> alsa is ok for basic audio :D
<ariakus> aeon-ltd: because 70% of OOO was developed by sun's engineers and libreoffice is just a ripoff
<theos> hmm so the sound problem remains on my laptop. pulseaudio crashes after a while.
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: but its fork made from the OOO devs
<hohohehe> theos: it happens, just remove it
<undecim> ariakus, aeon-ltd: Libre office is a fork of office that the devs made to "Free themselves" from Oracle, which aquired Sun and will likely not share the same values
<ariakus> aeon-ltd: it doesn't even has its own bugtracker
<nerdy_kid> i am using the "gtk2-engines-pixbuf" engine and no matter what them I do it turns out these nasty focus boxes around the widget that is focused.  see http://yfrog.com/6rbuglp  Is there a way to fix this?  thanks
<theos> i have to restart the laptop to turn on sound again. this is really irritating. when i try to report for bug, it says "pulseaudio seems to have crashed"
<undecim> ariakus, aeon-ltd: They are even asking Oracle to donate the OO.o name so they can make it a more official continuation of OOo
<edbian> When are we going to see the window-lets?  11.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  I will be suprised  if its then...
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: meh i'll stick to vim/nano and format things when people need me to
<AbhiJit> edbian, what is windows lets?
<edbian> Dr_Willis, this is a bad sign for Ubuntu...
<ariakus> AbhiJit: it's small icons on the right of titebar
<Nooby> i need a bit of help please    i DL'ed my ATI drivers but cannot open or install them
<AbhiJit> ariakus, hmmm
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  the whole idea of windowlettes seemed some what pointless to me from the beginning...
<Nooby> matter of fact i cant open anything to install it
<undecim> Nooby: Is there any reason you are not installing them via System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  for all we know the next gnome may have a better idea. (it may not)
<edbian> AbhiJit, Ubuntu moved the close max/min buttons from the right hand side to make room for "window-lets"
<theos> Nooby, did you try menu > system > admin > hardware drivers?
<AbhiJit> edbian, ohhhh ok
<Salminen> Small semi-unrelated programming/program language installation problem if anyone wouldn't mind checking: http://paste.ubuntu.com/506519/
<Nooby> no but i will
<popey> ebarch: windicators
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  at least that was one of the excuses.. (oh reasons..) they gave.
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Why would they move the buttons a year before they were ready?
<AbhiJit> edbian, ariakus Dr_Willis is this windows lets anyhow inspired from or related to m$crosoft wingfbdows?
<nicofs> Hi! I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my connections, especially 3G, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions? [using xubuntu]
<ariakus> AbhiJit: spell trademars right, would you?
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  to 'train' people to be used to it..  from what i recall reading..
<edbian> AbhiJit, To.  It's an original idea.  However mac has had their close button on the left for years
<edbian> Dr_Willis, :/  Ok, thanks for the answers
<fcn> I have a problem with wireless on my Dell Mini Inspiron 1011. I installed the drivers using these insctructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20BCM43xx%20drivers
<Nisstyre65> Salminen: are you sure you have that right? I'm not a C++ programmer, but that doesn't look like any syntax I've ever seen
<AbhiJit> edbian, ok
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  my mac i think has them on the right... but its an old ppc mac. :)
<Dr_Willis> First thing i do is move them back to the right on ubuntu...
<edbian> Dr_Willis, really?  That must be VERY old
<Salminen> Nisstyre65, it's old syntax but valid, but actually i think i found the problem
<Nooby> i got menu>system then closest i find is package manager    also FYI im using !#crunchbang
<Salminen> the compile command is supposed to be cc
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  its a handy doorstop right now. :)
<Salminen> got g++
<SCD[Eire]> OFFTOPIC: Anyone know what channel I can get help with C?
<Salminen> gah
<Nisstyre65> Salminen: no
<Nisstyre65> use gcc
<Salminen> O_o
<Salminen> oh
<undecim> Nooby: You will need to install the correct package then... I think it's fglrx-something...
<ariakus> you missed namespace
<Nooby> its a preconfigured package....no DL?
<Pici> SCD[Eire]: ##C
<undecim> Nooby: Yup
<Salminen> ah
<Salminen> i should apparently use .cpp file extention
<Salminen> not .cc
<undecim> Nooby: Installing with the package manager is much more preferred, too because you get automatic updates and can remove it easily if you need to.
<Salminen> weird, every guide contradicts each other
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi. can i share my wireless connection with my mobile phone please?
<lucenut> Hey all. I have a printer attached to a windows machine on my network. I can connect to shares on the machine. How do I install a printer to print to it?
<undecim> Nooby: Ah, looks like the package is just "fglrx"
<lucenut> The printer is shared and I can print to it from other PCs.
<gsker> how can I get postfix to take all mail from holduser@mymachine.domain and put it on hold?
<Salminen> nah same error still
<SCD[Eire]> Thanks Pici also Salminen, what is up with that syntax? You haven't declared things lol
<Nisstyre65> lucenut: samba can do it
<Nisstyre65> I don't remember the exact steps, but it involves the web interface
<undecim> Nooby: You can also get a GUI control center for it with the "fglrx-amdcccle" package
<bobstro> ibrahim-kasem:  you mean use your 3g phone as a modem?
<Salminen> it's a direct copy/paste
<Salminen> i don't know c++ at all
<Nisstyre65> Salminen: I HIGHLY suggest learning C first
<gsker> It's just not clear from the docs.
<bobstro> gsker:  what do you mean on hold? defer delivery?
<Dr_Willis> !fdisk | cse26
<ibrahim-kasem> bobstro: No, I have a wireless internet connection in my laptop and i want to transfer or share that connection to my nokia e72,
<ZykoticK9> lucent, have you tried System / Admin / Printing - Add, then expand Network Printer - and try the Find Printer option.
<Nooby> thnx....got it DL'ing now     i went through last night to look for that but it wasn't underanything i recognized
<Dr_Willis> Hmm, no fdisk tutoral factoid..
<timothy> lucenut: go to system, administration then printing and configure
<Salminen> i need to to this for a school assignment actually :)
<Salminen> if i was learning a new language i'd learn python
<lucenut> I did smb://192.168.123.101/HP Photosmart C3100
<Salminen> can't be impossible to get a darn hello world running
<undecim> !who | Nooby
<gsker> hold -- like defer but on hold. The issue isn't that it's where does ubuntu get it's config from.
<ubottu> Nooby: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lucenut> And it looks like it should work.
<Nisstyre65> Salminen: print "hello world" : )
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  spaces in share names can cause AMAZEING problems...
<SCD[Eire]> Salminen, learn C first :P
<Salminen> Nisstyre65, that what it would be in python
<gsker> I have a file with /holduser/ HOLD
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  just smb://that.ip.number should show the shares/printers
<Salminen> i need to do a hello world in c++ :)
<tgywa> Hi all !
<lucenut> OK, so change the share name on the windows machine?
<Nisstyre65> yeah, and you should get "The C Programming Language" if you decide to learn C
<gsker> and postmap -q "holduser@whatever" regexp:/ext/postfix/regexp says HOLD.
<undecim> Nooby: np. It's kind of hard to find that package if you don't know to look for ATI's own nickname for it
<lucenut> OK
<Nooby> !UNDECIM THANKS
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  get in the habbit of Never using spaces in share/printer names. :)
<bobstro> ibrahim-kasem:  if the phone has wifi, can't it connect to the same wireless network? is the laptop using 802.11?
<dio525i> trying to use tv out on macbook 3.1 ubuntu 10.10/10.04 output is jittery and fuzzy tried  xinerama/messing with xorg/xrandr configs nothing works is it this http://goo.gl/yznn ?? any ideas of what i should try or should i give up and go to sleep : P
<Pici> Salminen: ##C++ is the best channel for c++ help
<tgywa> I am getting SASL authentication failur ... could you please have a look at the log and get me some help ??? http://pastebin.com/yk2Wqv3V
<SCD[Eire]> Salminen, use void main ()
<bobstro> gsker:  /etc/postfix is where configs are. i'll be able to pick out your responses if you include my name!
<SCD[Eire]> And then cout << "message" << endl;
<Nisstyre65> <SCD[Eire]> Salminen, use void main ()
<Nisstyre65> NO
<Syria> bobstro: The laptop is using 802.11 and the mobile has a wifi but can't connect to the same network, authentication issue.
<lucenut> timothy - I don't see "expand Network Printer"
<Nisstyre65> main is an int function
<gsker> bobstro: sorry 'bout that.  yeah. I get that that's where the configs are, but how do I know what to name the file?  access?
<Nisstyre65> not a void
<SCD[Eire]> Nisstyre65 :(
<ugliefrog> I have this weird issue in ubuntu...periodically my cursor flashes erratically  like a key is stuck....I cant use the right click on the mouse either when this happening...at times itll just last a couple of minutes then stop..and other times i have to unplug the keyboard and plug it back in...any ideas
<Nisstyre65> sorry, but that's a real annoyance of mine
<bobstro> gsker:  it's a normal postfix configuration at that point.
<ariakus> Nisstyre65: doesn't matter
<Nisstyre65> it just confuses people
<Nisstyre65> and it's wrong syntax
<cse26> DR-willis: !fdisk | cse26
<cse26> bash: !fdisk: event not found
<Salminen> lol Nisstyre65, all i needed to do was add int to the main part, int main instead of just main
<gsker> bobstro: and where should I put a normal postfix configuration and what should it be..
<Salminen> so my source was simply wrong
<SCD[Eire]> Nisstyre65, there are no integers in Hello world if I remember correctly ^>^
<Nisstyre65> SCD[Eire]: that doesn't matter
<Nooby> next question    when i do DL a program    how can i open/install it?
<Nooby> ive treis archive manager and tar
<Nooby> *tried
<theos> anybody can help me with my audio problem? the sound suddenly stops working after sometime. it only come back after i restart the laptop
<SCD[Eire]> Nisstyre65, go away. I am just a C programmer trying to help :(
<Pici> Nisstyre65, SCD[Eire], Salminen: #ubuntu isn't a programming help channel. Could you please move to a more appropriate channel, like ##C or ##C++ ?
<ariakus> Nooby: you don't usually downoad programs in Ubuntu except firefox etc
<Pici> Nooby: What program?
<Dr_Willis> Nooby:  depends on  what you download...
<lucenut> OK< found that timothy, but when I do "Find Network Printer" and do smb://192.168.123.101 it finds nothing.
<Nisstyre65> SCD[Eire]: it's wrong in C too
<Dr_Willis> Nooby:  use the package manager/ppa/repos if you can.
<Nooby> im attempting to upgrade flashplayer
<SCD[Eire]> Nisstyre65, I don't use it in C ;)
<Nisstyre65> and yeah sorry about the programming discussion
<SCD[Eire]> I am too
<ariakus> deb, rpm, source tec?
<theos> Nooby, i prefer .deb for "manually downloading" softwares. just double click the .deb file and its done
<Dr_Willis> lucenut:  you could also try the 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' commands. see what they  detect
<SCD[Eire]> I PM you Nisstyre65? :P
<lucenut> In terminal?
<Nooby> !theos  where do i get/install said program?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elro> Hi, what's the recommended way to customise an apparmor profile? Is there an equivalent to rc.local or should I cusomtise the system provided profiles (in which case what happens on updates?)
<timothy> lucenut: go to the web interface and add printer using this format  smb:domain/username:password@serverIp/printername
<Nisstyre65> SCD[Eire]: yeah
<ariakus> Dr_Willis: samba in ubuntu doesn't work with windows without tweaking
<timothy> lucenut: cups web interface
<ikonia> ariakus: yes it does
<ZykoticK9> theos, do you happen to know if simply logging out and back in also resolved your sound issue?  are you using 10.04?
<theos> Nooby, you can get the <name>.deb programs on the websites.
<bobstro> gsker:  i've not seen it done for a single user, but i'm hardly a postfix expert. you might have more luck on postfix support channels.
<Nooby> ok file extension then
<theos> ZykoticK9, simply logging out and in doesnt help. yes i am using 10.04
<Nooby> i have a .so file from adobe site
<ariakus> ikonia: no, it doesn't support ntlm2 which is only 1 allowed protocol in Vista/7
<theos> Nooby, yes deb is an extension.
<lucenut> timothy - what is the cups web interface?
<theos> Nooby, do you want to download flash player for firefox? or ubuntu?
<ikonia> ariakus: I've got an ubuntu 10.04 box offering shares, and my windows desktop is currently connected to them ?
<gsker> bobstro: well, the #postfix here is very silent.  I'm not looking for high expertise. Just how to tell ubuntu's postfix to use some file as an access filter....
<Nooby> theos: thanks    more googling on its way lol   i research alot on my own just need to be pointed in the right direction once in a while
<ariakus> ikonia: i'm talking about reverse scenario
<bobstro> gsker:  so this is for mail relayed off-site for this user and this user only, right?
<Nooby> theos: yes  firefox and im on crunchbang
<theos> Nooby, anytime man. anytime! :)
<ikonia> ariakus: ah, so ubuntu machines connecting to windows shares
<timothy> lucenut: its the interface that enables you to configure printing using a web browser. go to http://www.cups.org/
<ZykoticK9> lucent, http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L274 says to use http://localhost:631
<Pici> theos: Crunchbang is not supported here, please use #crunchbang
<bobstro> gsker:  if i understood better what you were trying to do, i might be able to make a helpful suggestion, sorry.
<theos> Pici, err you mean nooby?
<Nooby> pici: what is the channel for crunchbang?
<theos> i dont even know whats crunchbang :P
<timothy> lucenut: http://localhost:631/ is the correct address
<Nooby> i tried #<name> and cant find anything
<gsker> bobstro: mail being sent by a local user needs to be generated during the day, but held until the end of the day. Only for that user.
<Nooby> crunchbang is ubuntu based as far as i know
<timothy> Nooby: use tab to address a person
<gsker> bobstro: I know I'm not being very clear. Trying to read the docs has clouded my mind.
<unimatrix9> hi there
<Nooby> anybody: what is the crunchbang channel
<unimatrix9> is it an known fact that the 10.10 rc does not boot from usb install ( livecd daily build )
<gsker> bobstro: like this http://www.irbs.net/internet/postfix/0209/2190.html but I don't know WHERE to put it.....
<nothings1ecial> Nooby: /j #crunchbang
<gsker> bobstro: what file does smtpd_sender_restrictions get put in?
<ohio> how to do qt4 programming in ubuntu?i have qmake but is there anything more?
<Salminen> what was the command to view a text file without leaving the default terminal window?
<erUSUL> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> Package kdevelop does not exist in lucid
<lucenut> What is the "domain" in this cups path syntax timothy?
<gsker> bobstro: I'm giong to try putting  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions = regexp:/etc/postfix/regexp
<erUSUL> !info qtcreator > ohio
<lucenut> I don't really have a domain. Just an IP address.
<gsker> into /etc/postfix/master.cf
<AbhiJit> Salminen, cat file.txt
<Salminen> thanks
<timothy> lucenut: the domain is the domain name of your server (or the computer that the printer is connected to)
<unimatrix9> is the 10.10 chat channel ubuntu+1 ?
<greppy> yes
<unimatrix9> okey thabks
<lucenut> I don't understand domain.
<unimatrix9> thank you
<unimatrix9> hehe
<lucenut> It's on a workgroup?
<lucenut> There's no domain controller.
<theos> anybody can help me with my audio problem? the sound suddenly stops working after sometime. it only come back after i restart the laptop
<timothy> lucenut: is the computer a windows system?
<lucenut> Yes
<Dr_DeSTiNO> canali in lingua italiana di help a ubunto ??
<timothy> lucenut: right click on my computer and check system properties
<ZykoticK9> !it | Dr_DeSTiNO
<ubottu> Dr_DeSTiNO: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<timothy> lucenut: i think u shud find the domain name there
<Dr_DeSTiNO> ok grazie ^^
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I have a problem with plymouth....it's only textual, and not graphical.  I am on 10.10, but this has been happening since 10.04 as well.  Is there anything I can do?
<lucenut> Yes, there's a "Computer Name" but no domain.
<mikebeecham> All i see is "Ubuntu 10.10" with some dots underneath
<mikebeecham> then some ttyl stuff
<StaCole> ola buenos dias!!!
<bobstro> gsker:  sorry, not something i've done.
<lucenut> You have a choice of "Domain" or "Workgroup"
<StaCole> hi, good mornig!!!
<lucenut> This is simply a workgroup. No domain controller.
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  it boots ok though? you can login to gnome after it boots?
<mikebeecham> bobstro, oh yeah...everything is fine...it's just that Plymouth is not how it should be
<StaCole> hi, some body can tell me, how i cant go to mexico chat?? :D
<StaCole> no good inglish
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  do you have plymouth themes installed?
<franksterville> #mecxico?
<timothy> lucenut: in the window that opens you shud see a tab named general and compter name
<mikebeecham> bobstro...not sure...how would I check?
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  synaptic package manager is probably easiest way. just each on plymouth.
<StaCole> #ubuntu-mx
<mikebeecham> just done that...all are installed
<mikebeecham> both logo and 'text'
<StaCole> #ubuntu-es
<mikebeecham> I think my machine seems to be defaulting to text
<StaCole> opss
<timothy> lucenut: under general the computer is registered to you. what is the name that follows? under computer name the text that appears above workgroup is?
<StaCole> i can't
<StaCole> i
<StaCole> some bady cant help me please?
<Pici> StaCole: /join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> !es | StaCole
<ubottu> StaCole: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<StaCole> pici thank you
<kristiina> hi. how to flash the bios in ubuntu? hp mini 110-3030nr
<JCStodds> Is anyone else having trouble with the sound in a flash video with firefox and chrome? I've been trying to fix it but i can't find a solution.
<cse26> my pendrive is not detected in fdisk and gparted what can we do?
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  sorry, i bounced. it's a workstation or server install?
<ChaosR> okay, 1gbit switch connected, 2x cat5e 3m (new) cables connected, network benchmark reports 113MB/s, and yet, http&ftp will only transfer at 15MB/s, possible causes?
<mikebeecham> bobaloo, workstation
<mikebeecham> and now I think Iv'e completely buggered it up...
<erUSUL> ChaosR: you are benchmarking the i/o to the disks
<mikebeecham> I just uninbstalled the logo file "plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo" and now it's disappeared in synaptic and I cant find it
<ChaosR> erUSUL: disk speed might be a problem, but I have benchmarked the network, will bench the disks later
<erUSUL> ChaosR: that shoulb be higher than 15 MiB/sec but wont saturate a GiG link
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  at terminal, you should be able to select the default used via 'sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth'
<ChaosR> erUSUL: the disks should run at 60 to 70MB/s (last time I checked)
<iusah> hola hay alguien paunas dudas?
<erUSUL> ChaosR: then i dunno.
<mikebeecham> bobstro, i just uninstalled the gui plymouth by accident :(
<erUSUL> !es | iusah
<ubottu> iusah: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  is it 'plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo'?
<mikebeecham> how can I install it all again?
<mikebeecham> bobstro, yeah
<mikebeecham> I thought if I remove, then re-install it then things would work
<mikebeecham> it uninstalled and disappeared from synatptic
<mikebeecham> now I cant find it
<franksterville> Chaos: so has to be the cpu end
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  at terminal, try 'sudo aptitude install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo'
<mikebeecham> right...I think that did something...I definately installed something
<ohio> how to do qt4 in codeblocks?
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  now try the alternatives
<mikebeecham> bobaloo, now, however, when I try update-alternatives, etc....i get "error: no alternatives for default.plymouth"
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  you should find several to choose from in synaptic.
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  you may need more than one installed, perhaps?
<mikebeecham> I typed plymouth in synaptic and got about 6 files...but all were already installed
<KRX> Здесь только по английски разговаривают?
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  plymouth-theme-fade-in and plymouth-theme-glow are good alternatives.
<mikebeecham> one was plymouth-theme-ubuntu-tex
<mikebeecham> and the other logo
<mikebeecham> dont have them
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  you're on 10.04?
<mikebeecham> 10.10
<mikebeecham> but this happened on 10.04 as well
<mikebeecham> which is why I came in here
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  ah. what i'm describing works for me on 10.04.
<mikebeecham> ahhh ok
<bobstro> mikebeecham:  i don't even know if 10.10 is still using plymouth.
<mikebeecham> ahhh
<mikebeecham> that might explain it
<kristiina> hi can anybody help please. how to flash the bios in ubuntu? hp mini 110-3030nr
<Voting> Where are the current laptop test reports documented? I'm looking for something cheap, pretty powerful and light to carry around all the time (not a netbook, a pretty powerful laptop). Any suggestions for where to find a good deal and what I should get?
<franksterville> flashing the bios has nothing to do with os
<magnetron> kristiina: i think most flashing tools require a version of DOS
<arvind_khadri> hi, when I do <<sudo farpd -i wlan0 net anyip>> i get an error message stating that farpd: bad pcap filter: syntax error, what should i do??
<franksterville> kristina: http://goo.gl/WJ65
<kristiina> magnetron: the file i downloaded from hp site is .exe (dos/windows). i don't want to install windows just to update the bios:( is there any way around it?
<loculinux> hi
<loculinux> hola, alguien por ahi?
<franksterville> kristina: most likely that exe creates a boot disk (floppy)  or usb stick to boot from
<IdleOne> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<magnetron> kristiina: you could use a FreeDOS live CD or boot floppy
<lloowen> Hello all! I'm messing around with a bare bones ubuntu (no x server) and I'm having problems configuring it to use the keyboard layout of my pc. When I go to /etc/X11/xkb there is nothing in there! Where can I configure to get ubuntu to use the keyboard layout I want(swedish)?
<acicula> you have trouble configuring X?
<acicula> or the text terminal
<lloowen> I just want Ubuntu to run from the command line only
<lloowen> So no gui
<acicula> then X11 stuff is of no use
<acicula> err
<nicofs1> Hi! I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my connections, especially 3G, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions? [using xubuntu]
<lloowen> So where can I configure the keyboard layout?
<acicula> by no GUI you mean no graphical environment on which you run a terminal, but just barebone terminal, you login via a text console?
<AbhiJit> nicofs1, try in #xubuntu
<IdleOne> !locales | lloowen
<ubottu> lloowen: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<lloowen> yes that's right just command line only
<lloowen> ubottu: thanks I'll take a look
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<franksterville> acicula: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop if you're using gnome and kdm for kde
<acicula> lloowen: see the wiki page, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data seems to be what you want
<ariakus> why my pagefile is IN USE when 50% RAM is FREE??
<arvind_khadri> hi, when I do <<sudo farpd -i wlan0 net anyip>> i get an error message stating that farpd: bad pcap filter: syntax error, what should i do??
<nicofs1> AbhiJit: i guess such a tool would be independent of the GUI i use...
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. I am trying to setup a chroot jail for ssh/rsync/sftp on my ubuntu machine with jailkit. But somehow after installing with ./configure make make install, the jailkit binaries look for the config files in /usr instead of /etc/jailkit/. Any ideas how to solve this
<SmokeyD> ?
<acicula> franksterville: i like my x running ;)
<AbhiJit> nicofs1, not in case of xfce
<franksterville> oops wrong guy lol
<rolandpish> is it possible to install liquorix kernel in a ubuntu lucid desktop? or liquorix is only for a debian pure?
<AbhiJit> nicofs1, you can ask here but peoples in #xubuntu may know more about it
<Aldus> hi. Is there some way to embed the password in a ssh connection command? like:  ssh myuser:mypassword@myhost
<Aldus> (or some equivalent parameter)
<nicofs1> AbhiJit: that's why i ask here... i tried gkrell (which is not Xfce) an it didn't quite do what i needed...
<acicula> SmokeyD: err probably because those files need to be available within the jail, whats the root of of your jail?
<ariakus> and average processor lad is 10%?!
<AbhiJit> nicofs, and thats why i suggested you to ask in #xubuntu
<acicula> ariakus: because swap and memory is used for more then just programcode
<SmokeyD> acicula: /jail for now. But jk_init already looks for the files when copying the binaries to the jail. I had the same propblem with the jk_init.ini config file, but the location of that file can be specified with the -c option, which works. But now I have the same problem with jk_socketd.ini
<acicula> given the chance ubutun will cache your entire disk. look at the buffers section and you'll see that its just keeping a lot of stuff cached.
<Voeron> hi
<ariakus> likss
<acicula> SmokeyD: well the binary may have some hardcoded path set at runtime where it looks for the config files?
<ariakus> *e?
<Voeron> could someone help me out?
<acicula> can you just give it the right path as an argument?
<nicofs> AbhiJit: but it's not due to me using Xfce and gkrell being GNOME that i wasn't happy with it...
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Voeron
<ubottu> Voeron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhiJit> nicofs, amm
<SmokeyD> acicula: maybe, but how can I fix it?
<kristiina> magetron: OK. i don't have a cddrive but usbstick i have.
<nicofs> AbhiJit: i am just desperately looking for ANY tool to help with my 3G connection...
<acicula> SmokeyD: if your program cant find the config file it probably has a command line option where you can explicitly tell ti the location of the config file?
<acicula> nicofs: whats not working ?
<AbhiJit> nicofs, why not search in software center?
<AbhiJit> nicofs, wifi radar
<acicula> radar doesnt do anything with 3G?
<AbhiJit> widc etc
<SmokeyD> acicula: yes, that is what I said. The normal config file can be specified with the -c option, and that works. But now it failed because it couldn't find another file (which is also a config file I guess, but not the main one)
<Voeron> I can't install ati mobility radeon hd 2400 fglrx driver?
<acicula> SmokeyD: ah, did you give a prefix when configuring the file, or maybe there is a path in the main config file, or an environmental variable that it sues
<aeon-ltd> Voeron: what happens when you try?
<acicula> *uses
<acicula> Voeron: are you sure glfrx is supposed to support the hd2400?
<nicofs> acicula: i can connect, but if the signal is gone, the icon in the task bar still tells me i am connected for quite some time... i can never tell if i am actually still connected - and if so - if i use GPRS, EDGE or UMTS
<Voeron> no
<timothy> nicofs: if u bought ua modem from a local vendor they hopefully should have supplied a linux script to install the modem software in linux. check ua modem folder again. I know huawei supply a script
<acicula> nicofs: i have experienced that same problem also
<acicula> nicofs: are you using a modem or phone via usb or bluetooth?
<Voeron> acicula: i'm not sure
<SmokeyD> acicula: no I didn't give a prefix, and by default the prefix is /usr. And somehow it looks for the file in /usr instead of /etc
<manfredrasta> To make my printer working on lubuntu 10.04, i have download a file called hplip-3.10.9.run and saved it in my desktop. I opened it with the terminal and installed everything ok. The thing is that it has created a folder called hplip-3.10.9 in my desktop. Can I put that folder in another place?
<nicofs> acicula: i am using an integrated huawei em770w
<dustincurrie> join #drupal-dallas
<acicula> nicofs: so modem
<nicofs> acicula: sorry, yes.
<acicula> SmokeyD: it looks in /usr/etc/jailstuff?
<acicula> Voeron: is it an AGP or PCI card?
<SmokeyD> acicula: no, in /usr
<SmokeyD> it just leaves out the /etc
<Voeron> first thing i installed ubuntu it informed me that 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system'
<SmokeyD> but this is before the chroot is actually setup. Forget about the chroot part. This is an init script to setup a chroot which needs the config file only to know which files and stuff are to be copied
<SmokeyD> acicula: I guess it is a problem with jailkit. I'll take it up with the jailkit people. Thanks for helping though.
<acicula> ah, ok
<Voeron> after i tried to activate it gave me this error:'SystemError: installArchives() failed'
<acicula> Voeron: err it seems an ati2400 should be supported by the flgrx drivers, this on a laptop btw? Have you tried enabling the hardware driver via administration->hardware drivers ?
<Voeron> acicula: yes
<Voeron> acicula: there's the problem i'cant activate it
<acicula> nicofs: does it look like a usb stick or?
<acicula> Voeron: whats the error?
<nyk2005> Is it somehow possible to run an intel 32bit binary on a powerPW running ubuntu?
<Voeron> acicula: installArchives() failed
<nicofs> acicula: no, it's weldet into my netbook. but to the system it is a usb device /dev/ttyusb1, i think...
<acicula> thats the exact error message?
<Voeron> acicula: yep
<acicula> nicofs: can you paste the output of lspci | grep Network
<acicula> you click and then you get a popup message? have you installed drivers yourself from the ati site?
<oski> moro
<Voeron> acicula: no i haven't
<tacomaster> hey does kubuntu have like a system > admin > hardware driver like ubuntu has or does it not have it
<AbhiJit> tacomaster, #kubuntu
<ariakus> how to reduce cpu usafge whe n system idle?
<acicula> ariakus: shut down programs like bittorrent or other peer2peer, skype, im and twitter clients, browser, etc
<nicofs> acicula: what are you trying to do? technically, my connection is working... i just need a tool to monitor it...
<acicula> figuring out your device and having a look at the wiki
<acicula> as i remember reading about some huwai modems having some connection dropping issues
<StErMi> I everyone, i need to allow www-data to access to mysql. How can I do it?
<acicula> if you just want to monitor your modems actions the best source is syslog, just tail syslog and grep for modem
<nicofs> acicula: it won't be in lspci... it's lsusb
<acicula> nicofs: eh yeah correct
<miyamoto> am having big problem with ubuntu just ma head is gonna bang .....can any one help me to solv it
<aeon-ltd> !ask | miyamoto
<ubottu> miyamoto: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nicofs> acicula: however lsusb | grep Network doesn't return anything
<Substrata> hi
<kristiina> magnetron: would you know how to do it exactly?
<ariakus> there's only system monitor and xchat running but processor is at 15% and hot as hell
<acicula> heu
<dig> Empathy is not saving my information, every time I turn the computer on, I have to type in my gtalk and msn account information !!!
<gsker> I need some postfix help on ubuntu. I can't seem to get smtpd_sender_restrictions=check_sender_access map:/etc/postfix/regexp to work
<dig> what should I do?
<miyamoto> help me to work headphone in ubuntu
<nicofs> acicula: http://pastebin.org/28549
<acicula> can you see if you can find it by hand then in the output?
<acicula> thanx, heh thats a remarkebly descriptive identification
<dig> Empathy is not saving my information, every time I turn the computer on, I have to type in my gtalk and msn account information, what's the matter with this thing?
<gsker> I need some postfix help on ubuntu. I can't seem to get smtpd_sender_restrictions=check_sender_access map:/etc/postfix/regexp to work
<miyamoto> sud i install driver o something to make headset work
<gsker> oops. i just posted that twice.  sorry
<odb|fidel> repeating a problem is not really helpful dig & gsker
<dig> I'm getting pretty sick of garage software.
<odb|fidel> dig: checked if that is a known bug with empathx?
<dig> yes
<odb|fidel> dig: you could easily just use another IM
<dig> nice solution.
<dig> like my bank: our site is not compatible with windows 7. Please, install Windows XP.
<dig> LOL.
<acicula> nicofs: well i cant make out the model from that output, though the manufactur and productid do give some hits. If you are using the networkmanager applet you should be able to see some error messages by tailing your syslog file
<fixxxermet> Can I add the 10.04 repo to 9.10 so that I can install the newer version of munin?
<odb|fidel> dig: have i called that a solution no - but it seems like you want to help yourself ...good luck
<acicula> nicofs: tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep Network and tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep modem should work
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to cose a running program that can not close with "x" or xkill -all ?
<nicofs> acicula: but why should i be having error messages? technically, nothing is wrong...
<acicula> nicofs: well its disconnecting and you want to know why right?
<gsker> Gangrel: kill -9   ?
<aeon-ltd> miyamoto: it should be plug and play, what kind of headset is this?
<gsker> Gangrel: ps -ef to find the program  and then kill -9 the process number
<ariakus> Gangrel: killall -KILL <process-name>
<Mr_Blik> how do i insatll kde?
<nicofs> acicula: not exactly... if the train i'm goes through a tunnel i kind of know, why i loose connection... but it takes the network-manager too long to realize that and change to "diconnected". and apart from that it gives no information as to what connection i use (EDGE/UMTS)...
<Mr_Blik> anyone help me
<acicula> nicofs: ah, well have a look at what the modem manager outputs to the log, if anything. thats what governs what the applet will tell you
<Mr_Blik> how do i install KDE on my matchine without the CD
<bastidrazor> Mr_Blik: install kubuntu-desktop and during login you can select which you wish to boot to. gnome or kde
<AbhiJit> Mr_Blik, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Injection33> i'm trying to kill NetworkManager,  but the command killall -KILL NetworkManager, kills it but it comes right back
<acicula> nicofs: if id have to guess your phone will try for awhile to reconnect even though it fails
<nova> has anyone ever heard of mouse clicks not registering after utilizing the volume keys on a keyboard after an upgrade to Maverick?
<acicula> which will nuke your connection but makes networkmanager believe its still working.
<nicofs> acicula: my problem is more aesthetical than technical... because after i have lost connection because i moved away from the antenna, i have no way of knowing, when i am back in an area with reception - because there is no tool to tell me that...
<Gangrel> ariakus not working
<acicula> nicofs: well that all depends on what the modem is saying
<delarue> os
<tomhackman> hello every one
<Mr_Blik> thanks
<e-DIO-t> mmh sorry but: how do i get samba users list in 10.04 [smb 3.4-7]?
<Mr_Blik> tomhackman: hi
<komeil> hi :)
<acicula> i ahd the same issue in deadspots, the phone would take forever to resync a connection once it came out of a dead zone, and never told the modemmanager that it had reconnected
<komeil> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<martin__> HI I get an error saying my packages cant be verified
<acicula> so that kind of fubared the whole connection from thereon in
<aeon-ltd> !details | komeil
<ubottu> komeil: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nicofs> acicula: in what way can the modem tell me anything?
<komeil> i remove my windows Xp and setup ubuntu
<acicula> nicofs: the modem interaction is handled by the modemmanager program
<aeon-ltd> !enter | komeil
<ubottu> komeil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<komeil> then this error show
<nova> martin try reloading your packages
<komeil> GRUB Loading stage1.5.
<komeil> GRUB loading, please wait...
<komeil> Error 22
<komeil> so, i cant setup windows Xp or use my ubuntu
<acicula> that tells the modem what to do, how to connect etc. and the modem in turn gives it status updates and error messages which ussualyl get passed on to the network manager applet
<komeil> what can i do to fix that?
<nicofs> acicula: all i can see is "connected" or "disconnected"...
<ariakus> how to fix high processor load when only 1-2 programs arerunning?
<aeon-ltd> komeil: reinstall ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: more details, what are they?
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: also what cpu?
<komeil> aeon-ltd:I try but I cant!
<acicula> nicofs: err it should log a bit more then just that in syslog, try using cat instead of tail to search the entire syslog instead of the last few lines
<aeon-ltd> komeil: more details please
<odb|fidel> komeil: if thats a new install without important data-  reinstall might be a quick way - while you could try to fix your grub bootmanager as well. Searching for that error code 22 should show up tons of threads about this issue
<ariakus> aeon-ltd: xchat + system monitor; 1.73 singlecore is at 15%
<odb|fidel> the reinstall method makes sense if you arent used to linux && if that ubuntu install wanst used before at all - which saves the troubleshooting. Depends on your time & knowledge at the end
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: anything in background?
<nicofs> acicula: sorry... i didn't realize you were talking about that tail stuff... atm that doesn't say anything, because i use WiFi instead of 3G... should i connect via 3G and try it?
<bastidrazor> komeil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351   this should help you fix your error 22 in grub
<peppeuz> hi guys, please help me. i'm getting crazy, seriously! i can't install the driver for mi usb wifi adapter. here its name from lsusb: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bb4:0ffc High Tech Computer Corp.
<ariakus> panel applets ony and whatecer gnome put thhere
<komeil> bastidrazor: tnx :)
<Injection33> peppeuz, do you have the driver?
<peppeuz> sorry, here it is: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 148f:2070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2070 Wireless Adapter
<peppeuz> injection33: I think so. a filed called rt2780.bin but i have no idea how to install it
<Injection33>  sh rt2780.bin
<aeon-ltd> komeil: well to be fair 15% of 1.73ghz is about 250mhz which is alright for graphical irc (if you've got some channels open in the background)
<peppeuz> if this works, i'm really stupid.
<gucko> hi guys
<z11> need to back up / & /home partitions, remove winxp, repartition and then restore / and /home to new and larger partitions. What command is best and safest to accomplish this without complications?
<gucko> i have a Macbook and i want to install Ubuntu. Is it true that doing so will burn the CPU?
<Injection33> gucko, no
<Ken8521> does anyone know where Chrome's configuration files are?  they aren't in /home/user/.chrome
<stilia-johny> hi paidia..
<acicula> nicofs: if you want to se some output then yeah, but http://pastebin.com/URd9XhAP is an example of what you get
<stilia-johny>  mporei kaneis na m boi8isei me to remastersys?
<aeon-ltd> gucko: no, thats a myth, it may not run nice with OSX but no it will not burn the cpu unless somehow you overclock with the fan
<gucko> Injection33: many people told me, it's true
<ariakus> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Jigal_> hello just a general linux question: when i tell phpunit to save a file in ./logs/report where will i be able to find it?
<Injection33> gucko, if you know it's true why did you ask
<peppeuz> injection33: it doesn't work.
<peppeuz> rt2870.bin: 1: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<acicula> the states can tell you what the phone is doing, and it should spit out a human readable error if something goes wrong
<odb|fidel> Ken8521: check .config in your users home
<gucko> Injection33: maybe you're not so sure
<Misterio> gucko: It won't do, usually processors have thermical-sensors and they shutdown automatically PC
<Ken8521> odb|fidel, that's it.. thanks man
<Injection33> gucko, it wont burn your cpu
<gucko> Misterio: a guy who work in an Apple store told me that. he's a friend of mine. He told me that they get many macbooks burned cuz of that
<odb|fidel> Ken8521: np
<ariakus> gucko: city legends
<Injection33> peppeuz, oops sorry chmod +x rt2870.bin then ./rt2870.bin
<acicula> nicofs: the only other technique to check if the network is still up without the system realizing its down is to just ping the gateway of the network
<aeon-ltd> gucko: bull.
<aeon-ltd> gucko: propaganda coming from the apple store
<Jigal_> hello just a general linux question: when i tell phpunit to save a file in ./logs/report where will i be able to find it?
<ariakus> gucko: contact mythbusters show :)
<Injection33> aeon-ltd exactly
<odb|fidel> gucko: if so - its related with the SMC chip afaik
<keshav> join #motus
<gucko> odb|fidel: yeah something like that
<odb|fidel> but i havent heard of any real problem myself either
<ariakus> why Xorg takes any processor time at all?
<peppeuz> injection33: doesn't work yet...
<komeil> ﻿bastidrazor: terminal cant find my boot and show this message: Error 15: File not found
<aeon-ltd> gucko: btw dualboot ubuntu and osx isn't nice, takes a lot more work than a pc install
<gucko> odb|fidel: they told me about a circuit that relays on software rather than hardware and only OS X knows how to determine the voltage for it
<Misterio> gucko: hahaha
<odb|fidel> gucko: thats similar to the infos i got years ago
<stilia-johny> can any help me with remastersys
<odb|fidel> gucko: while again - i know several mac users running linux on those boxes
<stilia-johny> remastersys help?
<acicula> well in some instances you can adjust the vCore of a processor via software
<odb|fidel> gucko: so finaly you wount find a 100% answer
<nicofs> acicula: http://pastebin.org/28579
<odb|fidel> *will not*
<ariakus> stilia-johny: check their forums
<acicula> i dont know if macosx does that when it downclocks, but that'll help with temperatures for sure
<acicula> you can do it under linux with some processors too
<komeil> bastidrazor: ?
<mrmcgibby> After a recent reboot, fglrx doesn't seem to work.  log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/506578/
<nicofs> acicula: to me, that looks healthy... but atm i can't simulate sitting in a train and loosing the signal...
<acicula> nicofs: using vwdial?
<ariakus> are there tools tomake my computer COOLER in ub ubntu?
<odb|fidel> my notes regarding linux on macs is: Intel Macs use a chip called SMC that passes voltages, fan speeds, clocks etc. onto the OS - which does not fully works with Linux -> so it might harm your hardware. linux doesnt understant the chip very well and runs the CPU at to high a voltage electrons, being shoved through the CPU, jump the electron paths inside the CPU they eventually short the electron paths and short out the CPU - while thats still theory for me
<nicofs> acicula: no, the normal network-manager that comes with xubuntu... but i know wvdial. that won't tell me the kind of connection i use either...
<acicula> nicofs: you could try an aliminium wrap, but that seems like to much effort
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: run lighter software?
<Misterio> ariakus: cool = cold   or   cool = great, efects... ?
<ariakus> definitely colder
<nicofs> acicula: and on top of that, i don't only need informaition on an established connection, but rather the info whether i have reception at all - prior to connecting...
<Misterio> ariakus: Then do what aeon-ltd said
<leonardo> i need help with xubuntu?
<evian> 18:32 <evian> hello!
<evian> 18:32 <evian> I have an issue while installing ubuntu server from CD
<evian> 18:33 <evian> it stops at 75% of the installation and it is asking for the CD
<evian> 18:33 <evian> i mounted the drive manualy and it is working
<evian> 18:34 <evian> I can see the contents of the CD
<FloodBot1> evian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evian> 18:34 <evian> but the setup continues to ask for it
<evian> 18:34 <evian> could you please help?
<acicula> nicofs: dunno what tool you can use for that
<ariakus> what can be lighter than xchat or gnome?
<nicofs> acicula: but isn't that the most basic 3g functionality? telling you if you have reception?
<Misterio> ariakus: irssi
<mrmcgibby> After a recent reboot, fglrx doesn't seem to work.  log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/506578/
<acicula> nicofs: i've never payed attention to it, via bluetooth i cant tell how i am connecting, though it still shows as a 3G broadband connection
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: openbox + any panel
<kraut> hi
<evian> could someone please help me with an issue regarding the installation process for server?
<nicofs> acicula: atm, the only way of telling is to remove the sim-card from the netbook, put it into my mobil and look if it has reception... then put the sim back into the netbook and start... that can't be the solution...
<acicula> odb|fidel: google electromigration and cpu's, its not that big an issue, batteries,fans and harddisks are what kills your laptop first
<kraut> i want to use on eth0 (wired) a static ip address. after i configured it with networkmanager it will be setup correctly but after a few seconds an old address will be configured
<bastidrazor> komeil: you pointed grub at the wrong drive/partition
<kraut> it's one i setup temporarily via ifconfig
<kraut> does anybody know why this happens? it's confusing
<kraut> Oct  5 17:36:12 heathen avahi-daemon[26823]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv4 with address 192.168.8.3.
<kraut> that's the old one i don't want anymore
<nicofs> I am looking for a network monitor that can give me detailed information on my 3G connection, like reception, signal strength and type of connection (GPRS/EDGE/UMTS). Any suggestions?
<weeber> hi all :)   I recently installed ubuntu 10.04, and I need help with sound (no sound coming form RhythmBox)
<ariakus> so gnome=panel which quietly sits in background, consumes processor?
<acicula> nicofs: well it might with the vanilla ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> ariakus: if it has applets running that poll something then yes
<acicula> ariakus: every proces uses cycles, do you have a specific question or can you explain what it is you are trying to achieve?
<Injection33> weeber, find what kind of sound card you have, search interwebs for linux driver
<evian> could you please tell me how to continue installing the server because at 75% it stops asking for CD
<ikonia> evian: sounds like your CD is damaged
<odb|fidel> acicula: as mentioned above - personaly i dont believe in that - while i've heard about problems from an apple tech
<ariakus> i'm trying to achive ~5% load while idle and cold case
<Injection33> evian, yup
<evian> i tested it and it passes everytime
<maco> weeber: first try installin linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<acicula> odb|fidel: well pertaining to nvidia graphics
<maco> weeber: its a package with updated sound drivers for lucid
<odb|fidel> acicula: k
<weeber> fyi, i am getting sound from FLV clips and the like
<ikonia> evian: what is it doing when it asks for the CD
<maco> weeber: also... double check your mixer settings. make sure PCM and Front and Master are all up
<evian> it is just after trying to read form /cdrom
<evian> probably this is kind of assigning a label for it
<weeber> maco: how do I check my 'PCM settings'?
<weeber> mixer settings, sorry
<maco> weeber: mixer settings = the volume sliders
<evian> i was not very clear
<weeber> maco: there's just one volume slider in the taskbar, and it's ful
<acicula> ariakus: network programs are the biggest offenders, there's little point in shutting half your system down, might as well suspend/resume if you cant use it?
<maco> weeber: there's no "advanced" button?
<Injection33> are there other ways to kill a process that keeps coming back?
<maco> weeber: bahh why do they remove all the useful things from gnome *sigh* ok open a terminal and run "alsamixer"and then check in there. use arrow keys to change volumes and M to mute/unmute (if a "slider" says MM at bottom, it's muted)
<weeber> maco: i can't see one
<acicula> ariakus: what cpu do you have?
<weeber> ok, i'll do that
<ariakus> 1.73 single core
<evian> after the installation starts (after all configuration, partitioning etc. is done) it installs preatty much everything, read packets from it, install them etc. at some point on console 4 it is saying that it is attempting to read from "cdrom" like it just assigned it a new label or name
<acicula> ariakus: celeron?
<evian> at that point, it cannot find it anymore and it is asking for the cd
<ranjan> hi all
<bt4> hi
<evian> I entered the console 2 and mounted it manually
<acicula> ariakus: err is that a recent celeron or an old p4 ?
<ranjan> is there any way in which we can reset the bios password from linux?
<acicula> ranjan: technically possible, practically a really bad idea. use the jumper?
<evian> i can read it, no problem, but the setup continues to ask for cd labeled ...
<odb|fidel> ranjan: from within linux? or is removing the battery enough?
<aeon-ltd> ranjan: no but on your mobo you can use the jumper, or if its saved to cmos take out the battery
<thechitow> Ron Paul 2012
<ranjan> acicula: actually its a laptop and i dont want to remove the case
<ariakus> acicula: celeron M530
<acicula> ranjan: well there is no ready made tool that you can use to do it i think
<ranjan> odb|fidel: actually its a laptop and i dont want to remove the case
<ranjan> acicula: there is something called  cmospwd
<weeber> maco: i increased all that I could control to 100, but still no sound
<evian> any ideea?
<acicula> ariakus: yeah thats a pretty weak processor to begin with, seems perfectly normal if with irc open and a browser to idle at around that
<ranjan> by the way does any one know which is the bios shipped with hp pavilion dv4 1241tx ?
<maco> weeber: ok then install that package and reboot and see if it helps. if not...try the 10.10 RC live cd? and if that doesn't work, please file a bug from that live cd with:    ubuntu-bug -s audio
<acicula> my system(kernel) uses 2% on a phenom quad core
<aeon-ltd> ranjan: just boot it up, during POST it should say
<leonardo> i need help with xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> !ask | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> !xubuntu | leonardo
<ubottu> leonardo: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<leonardo> can you help me?
<ranjan> aeon-ltd: my laptop doesnt shows up that
<aeon-ltd> ranjan: it should say in the bios aswell
<acicula> do you get a graphical image at boot ranjan ?
<ranjan> acicula: it just shows up the hp logo
<ranjan> acicula: nothing else
<weeber> oh my God :D
<acicula> yeah, press tab or f1
<acicula> that shows you the post screen
<ranjan> acicula: yes, that shows some menu, but no information about bios.
<weeber> maco: very sorry for wasting your time lol.....my headphones were already plugged in xD
<maco> weeber: haha whoops :P
<kristiina> hi can anybody help me how to flash bios from usbstick in ubuntu?
<weeber> can't believe how stupid i've been
<ranjan> acicula: and if wrong password is given for three times a message shows up saying that "system disabled" and some number
<weeber> well, i'll be off now, thanks for your help :)
<nyk2005> Is it somehow possible to run an intel 32bit binary on a powerPW running ubuntu?
<Misterio> kristiina: flash BIOS from ubuntu? Wouldn't be better removing BIOS's baterry ?
<weeber> bb
<nyk2005> Is it somehow possible to run an intel 32bit binary on a powerPC running ubuntu?
<ranjan> acicula: i found some links in which they can bring out the password with that number
<Pici> nyk2005: no.
<ranjan> any idea any body?
<nyk2005> Pici: no emulator?
<acicula> something like bochs perhaps? i'd imagine it be kinda slow
<Dr_Willis> nyk2005: check if  dosbox works on ppc.. perhaps..
<Dr_Willis> nyk2005:  i would be suprised if it worked :)
<WhiteDawn> nyk2005, http://wiki.qemu.org/Main_Page
<kristiina> Misterio: i meant to update bios on HP running ubuntu
<WhiteDawn> nyk2005, and acicula is right, it is slow, but possible with qemu
<Pici> nyk2005: I don't think there are many ppc virtualization solutions, qemu looks to be one though.
<nyk2005> thanks! I have a look!
<istevenmon> hello anyone could point me to a vrrpd configuration in ubuntu? i cant find anything on google, or maybe i am not using the right word combo
<meow2> Hello, does anyone know some way I could filter a complete site for some specific links on it? like zippyshare links. i've tried a complete website downloader and it's crap....
<bobba> Why does network install pick a pae kernel when ISO install uses a non-pae kernel?
<Dr_Willis> meow2:  download soruce and use grep /awk perhaps.
<meow2> how do i dl source ?
<Dr_Willis> meow2:  wget
<meow2> does it work for the whole domain ?
<Dr_Willis> httrack perhaps..
<meow2> wget www.site.com
<meow2> i've tried httrack
<meow2> it's really bad
<Dr_Willis> meow2:  wget has 100's of options
<meow2> oh
<meow2> i'll try
<Dr_Willis> httrack worked very well for my needs last i used it.
 * Dr_Willis has no idea what 'zippyshare' even is.
<meow2> a file host
<meow2> how do i use grep /awk to filter ?
<void_pointer> I thought everyone knew what zippyshare was
<void_pointer> it's the latest
<meow2> i can manage downloading the whole site now
<meow2> any command help?
<meow2> pretty please
<aeon-ltd> !patience | meow2
<ubottu> meow2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<meow2> !patience | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<void_pointer> zippyshare is like rapidshare except zippier
<kristiina>  hi can anybody help me how to flash bios with only usb stick in ubuntu on HP mini?
<WhiteDawn> meow2, jdownloader may be what your looking for
<meow2> i don't want to download them links, only collect them
<meow2> in a text
<meow2> after they get filtered
<WhiteDawn> !enter | meow2
<ubottu> meow2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<meow2> ok
<aeon-ltd> meow2: i know your inpatient but please remember proper etiquette
<aeon-ltd> *impatient
<meow2> i'm not impatient, it's how i type
<meow2> it's a reflex
<jazzfish> hey guys - how can I add device manager to System->Administration ?
<bastidrazor> jazzfish: install gnome-device-manager
<Dr_Willis> a device?  thats a menu of varuous programs..
<Dawgmatix> is there something like a nice setting for IO ?
<Dr_Willis> Oh  install 'device manager' program..  :) never mind.
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-device-manager
<Dawgmatix> one of my processes is very io intensive, and while its running other things like synaptic etc cant even do minor IO
<ubottu> gnome-device-manager (source: gnome-device-manager): GNOME device manager based on HAL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (lucid), package size 106 kB, installed size 284 kB
<hey_pig> hey guys, question: I have a file server that I need to make it so users can write into the folders but not move the folders, how do i go about doing this? (comand line)
<Dr_Willis> Isent HAL getting phased out?
<dajhorn> Dawgmatix:  ionice is installed by default.
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: already is for major distros, udev is getting better
<Dawgmatix> thanks dajhorn
<dajhorn> Dawgmatix: Welcome.
<ahaios_> hello anyone that can help about wine in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | ahaios_
<ubottu> ahaios_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dancek> meow2, you really want to use http://www.crummy.com/software/BeautifulSoup/ (though you need to know/learn a little python)
<jazzfish> bastidrazor: great thanks, does it require restart
<yonahw> hi, I don't have a /etc/syslog.conf in 10.04. why not? is ubuntu using a different system?
<bastidrazor> jazzfish: no, it should appear soon after installing
<WhiteDawn> yonahw, are you looking for system logs? Try /var/log/ you might need root to see it
<meow2> dancek, too bad i don't, but thanks
<bastidrazor> jazzfish: gnome-device-manager creates an icon in Applications > System Tools  as Device Manager
<sirlark> Hi all, I'm running karmic server in VirtualBox. It's worked perfectly before now, nothing changed, no updates, nothing, only rebooted it, and now it hangs. The only thing displayed is "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2". I've done some preliminary googling, and the symptoms seem to indicate a problem with mountall, but the remedies mention don't work
<kristiina>  hi can anybody help me how to flash bios from usbstick in ubuntu?
<yonahw> WhiteDawn: I am looking for sendmail logs and thought the location is supposed to be in /etc/syslog.conf
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  the only bios flasher tools ive seen use DOS or windows..  ive seen some BIOS's with flashing built into them..
<theinternet> Argh.  How do I stop xchat-gnome from automatically connecting me here?
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  so what sort of program are you flashing the bios with?
<WhiteDawn> yonahw, ah, i dont know then. Doesnt hurt to look in /var/log though
<Dr_Willis> theinternet:  check its settings.  Proberly has a auto connect/join chckbox.
<yonahw> WhiteDawn: thanks, certainly no harm there
<hey_pig> hey guys, question: I have a file server that I need to make it so users can write into the folders but not move the folders, how do i go about doing this? (comand line)
<yonahw> WhiteDawn: apparently /var/log is the answer, thanks
<WhiteDawn> yonahw, np
<sirlark> sshd doesn't isn't running, the only two things I seem to be able to do are to switch between bootspash and the message by pressing a function key, or to send CTRL-ALT-DEL to reboot.
<ariakus> .
<leonidus> can i talk abt ubuntuservers here?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | hey_pig
<ubottu> hey_pig: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Dr_Willis> leonidus:  here and theres a #ubuntu-server (i think) channel as well
<jazzfish> bastidrazor: thanks so much, brilliant!
<leonidus> thanks doc
<bastidrazor> jazzfish: you're welcome.
<hey_pig> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: i don't know, i searching the internet and i found many and i don't know which i should use. I have HP mini, and bios downloaded from their page is .exe file (3mb).
<hey_pig> Dr_Willis, thanks
<hwg> Anyone have any idea what would cause context menus in 10.10 to act strange or not display unless clicked on multiple times?
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: everywhere it's written that it has to be .zip
<tron_> is there any online note taking/ task app thats can be used to iexport notes feeds to google reader????
<Pici> !ot | tron_
<ubottu> tron_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: oh, and that file is DOS/windows
<theinternet> Can someone recommend a good irc client for ubuntu?  Xchat and I aren't getting along.
<istevenmon> is there a package for vrrpd or do i need to compile it from source?
<rusivi> tron_ you may be able to script something w/ etherpad -> http://etherpad.com/
<meow2> i'm using   wget www.site.com --recursive \ --domains site.com   ----- any idea how could i extract the text from 1000 .html files in a single text file so i can do my filtering ?
<ariakus> theinternet: xcat is far best and supported
<OneMillionDollar> is there a gui adsl configuration option ?
<bastidrazor> !info vrrpd
<ubottu> vrrpd (source: vrrpd): Virtual Router Redundancy Protocol user-space implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (lucid), package size 27 kB, installed size 120 kB
<theinternet> ariakus:  OK, thx.
<Pici> istevenmon: There is, in every supported version of Ubuntu as well.
<tron_> rusivi, etherpad is shut down
<OneMillionDollar> i meant changing adsl configuration thru a gui
<istevenmon> Pici: thank you very much
<rusivi> tron_ it's now a google code project -> http://code.google.com/p/etherpad/
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: would you know how to do it?
<tron_> rusivi, ah but i am no coder/programmer
<johannix> wifi troubles... My setup was fine in 9.10 and doesn't work in 10.04. Also, when I run nm-tool, my wireless device successfully sees access points, just not sure how to turn it on
<jazzfish> folks - is there a network settings tool I could install for System->Administration?
<tacomaster> ok i just did a mencoder on a .wmv and changed it to an avi but it still wont have sound playing in movie player but works fine with mplayer still how can i fix this?
<rusivi> tron_ No big deal. Take a look around the website and let us know where you get stuck.
<meow2> tacomaster, no. change encoding settings next time
<hwg> anyone have experience with the equinox theme engine?
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  in the past ive seen people use a FreeDos live cd and the dos flasher programs from  the mb makers homepages
<bdesk> is the new ubuntu awesome
<bastidrazor> jazzfish: nm-applet in the top panel does just that.  right click it and edit connections
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:   it may have a DOS exe and a windows exe flasher.. you DONT use such tools from dosbox, or virtualbox. :)
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  you could of changed the audio codec. or perhaps install the proper codecs for   the totem movieplayer and it may play it.
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: what do you mean not to use DOS exe? that's the file downloaded from HP.??
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  no.. i mean Dont use DOSBOX...
<Dr_Willis> !info dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.73+dfsg1-1 (lucid), package size 795 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: OK
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  if its a dos exe. use a freedos live cd
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: im not worried about it playing on my machine i want it to play on ubuntu after you do the ubuntu restricted codecs and not have to mess with it any more i can play it on my but doing this for someone that doesnt want to jack with it
<acicula> beter yet, go back to the site and check if they have a flashcd that you can burn that has all that
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  i seem to recall there being some extra plugins for totem to let it play other video formats as well.
<johannix> is it just me or is the Network Connection panel kind of limited as far as wireless goes
<johannix> I feel like it used to be better in previous versions of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  gstreamer plugins perhaps. i forget the package names.. somthng-good somthing-bad and somthing-ugly
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: Could you tell me what this means: flashing tool to be found at the web site of your motherboard/BIOS/OEM vendor.
<dajhorn> Dr_Willis, tacomaster The ubuntu-restricted-extras will pull in the -good, the -bad, and the -ugly codecs.
<hey_pig> Dr_Willis, so there really is no way to lock a file down whal still letting users write into the folder?
<acicula> kristiina: you are not sourcing your new bios from your own vendor?
<Dr_Willis> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<OneMillionDollar> how to check my adsl connection password ?
<kristiina> acicula: you mean the bios downloaded from HP website?
<Dr_Willis> dajhorn:  does it? ive never noticed. :) i tend to get a few dozen things from a script on a new install.
<dajhorn> OneMillionDollar: Run `seahorse` at a terminal prompt.
<scribawf> How to force kernal upgrade via terminal?
<AbhiJit> what we do when some package is only available in .rpm?
<kristiina> acicula: would this be the same: New BIOS image + flashing tool to be found at the web site of your motherboard/BIOS/OEM vendor.
<kristiina> //
<kristiina> ?
<acicula> kristiina: err if you download a bios update from hp it has to match your hp edvice, they'll have the tool to flash it into your device as well.
<Dr_Willis> hey_pig:  not clear on what you want to do. I rarely have to mess with permissions.  You can chmod a file to be different from the resto f a directory.. thats easially done.
<dajhorn> AbhiJit: Run the package through `alien`.
<AbhiJit> dajhorn, but thats not supported?
<AbhiJit> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<acicula> kristiina: your motherboard vendor is HP so im confused
<AbhiJit> dangerous. why?
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  why are you even needing to flash this thing?
<Dr_Willis> AbhiJit:  alien packages can break your system.
<rusivi> acicula / kristiina: Ihave a Toshiba and downloaded the flashing utility, ran it via WINE which had me burn a CD with the utility then restarted my comp w/ CD in it and it flash successfully.
<dajhorn> AbhiJit:  Anything that overrides the packaging system is dangerous.
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, dajhorn ohhh ok
<kristiina> acicula: touch pad not working
<rusivi> acicula / kristiina downloaded it direct from Toshiba support website
<hey_pig> Dr_Willis, bascially, i have a bunch of moron engineer's working for me, and they move large project folders into the wrong spot often, i want them to be able to red/write into the folder, but not movve it....
<acicula> kristiina: and how does the bios factor into that
<Dexter> Hello. Can somone help me turning off the root reserved space on a newly created EXT partition?
<dajhorn> AbhiJit: If you install an RPM, then you'll probably find that things in /etc don't work properly, amongst other problems.  You'll need to tune any non-trivial package.  What RPM do you need?
<acicula> rusivi: it wasnt said its not possible, however changing firmware on your motherboard will brick your system if you do it wrong
<cong06> I'm trying to run a "find" command, to "prune" out directories. Specifically I want to find all "*deb" files in the "/var/cache/" directory that aren't in the folder "/var/cache/apt-cacher-ng"
<cong06> I thought that:
<cong06> find /var/cache/ -name "*deb" -path "*/apt-cacher-ng" -prune
<cong06> would do it, but it doesn't work.
<FloodBot4> cong06: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> dajhorn, it is one theme actually! so i am not taking that risk of installing it! :)
<Guest68354> Hello!, somebody know if the netbook ubuntu network can handle 2 or 4 gb ram? What are the limitations of this version?
<dajhorn> AbhiJit: Right choice.
<AbhiJit> dajhorn, :D
<Dr_Willis> hey_pig:  You can adjust the permissions on the parent directory perhaps. and have it different from the sub dirs in that directory. ive rarely had to mess with permissions or multi users.. only about 4 users here on my system. :) theres also the groups that may do what you want.
<acicula> rusivi: which is why the recommended procedure is always to follow the vendors exact instructions to the letter, unless you eat bits and excrete assembly
<Dr_Willis> !groups
<ariakus> i don't get it, shouldn't deb and rpm system filesystems are the same?
<rusivi> acicula: yes I took a humongous risk, using WINE to create the flash CD but it worked so high risk, high reward.
<Dr_Willis> Guest68354:  it can handle 4gb of ram.. since its 32bit.. but higher..  no.
<oCean> Dexter: when creating (mkfs) use -m to set percentage for used blocks. I think tune2fs can change it on existing filesystem
<rusivi> acicula I more sip bits, and exhale assembly
<Guest68354> Thanks Dr Willis!
<dajhorn> Dexter:  If you want to change your root filesystem, then you'll need to run the tune2fs command from the Live CD.
<kristiina> acicula: everywhere is written that this is what you should do after intalling updateted drivers
<Dexter> oCean, dajhorn >> I have 10.04.1 installed, using gparted to create and tries the tunefs -m command with no result
<martian> How does one go about pam http authentication in apache2 now that mod_auth_pam is not available?
<acicula> kristiina: got a link?
<kristiina> acicula: i switched to ubuntu after it happened and the same problem
<oCean> Dexter: no result?
<kristiina> acicula: to the website of those instructions?
<dajhorn> Dexter:  In some circumstances, you need to run fsck on the device before tune2fs.    The command will be something like `tune2fs -m0 /dev/sda1`.
<kristiina> acicula: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<dajhorn> Dexter: If you're getting strange results, then pastebin your tune2fs output.
<Dexter> ocean>> yes, after running command, mounted but no more space
<acicula> kristiina: and what computer model do you have?
<iShawnW> I have my screensaver set how I want it but it uses the defaults, what would cause this?
<sacarlson> martian: I guess you could look at freeradius it supports pam and many other authentication and it can interface to apache2
<oCean> Dexter: you have to provide a percentage following -m. As per dajhorn's example you can completely disable reservation
<Dexter> im only yrying this on diske that is not running os
<dajhorn> Dexter: The reserve allocation doesn't show up in `df` and elsewhere.  This is why you can sometimes see more than 100% usage in filesystem info pages.
<kristiina> acicula: hp mini 110-3030nr
<acicula> kristiina: that just tells you how you could flash your bios, not why you should or how it would fix your touchpad
<martian> sacarlson: So, for some reason another they took out a simple and easy way to have dynamic passwords :x
<acicula> anyway dont use that guide to flash your bios, hp no doubt has a decent writeup on how to update theoir system
<dajhorn> Dexter: Pastebin `tune2fs -l /dev/sda1` (for your device).
<kristiina> acicula/Dr_Willis:  i tried to to update the bios when still running on windows but got a message CMOS checkup sum is invalid.
<iShawnW> I have my screensaver set how I want it but it uses the defaults, what would cause this? ie where does it save the preferences for it
<sacarlson> martian: you might find if you download apache2 you can compile the needed modules your missing.  that happens
<Dexter> dahorn>> will try right away. Should i use gparted to create?
<kristiina> acicula: HP says update drivers, if no joy update bios
<Dr_Willis> kristiina:  perhaps you just need to reset your cmos. Ive had to flash a whole 2 pc's in my whold life
<acicula> kristiina: does the touchpad work in windows?
<dajhorn> Dexter: It doesn't matter.  Use whatever you are familiar with.
<kristiina> acicula: windows-not responsive ot responsive rarely. same ubuntu
<kristiina> Dr_Willis: it resets itself upon updating
<acicula> kristiina: how are you updating the bios in windows, do you download it yourself or does hp provide a tool or wizard
<kristiina> acicula: it worked fine for 4 days and then it went crazy. it's a new netbook
<kristiina> acicula: download itself
<kristiina> acicula: i just checked today and there's a new bios so want to try this. my friend just fixed hp mini 210 by updateing the bios, had same problem
<acicula> k
<rusivi> kristiina: Unless your very comfortable and have a ton of time, your going to want to call HP and ask them. Plus it is under warranty as you mentioned it is new. I would not try to get cute in this situation.
<littlebearz> rusivi: cute?
<rusivi> yep
<rusivi> cute
<kristiina> rusivi: netbook from USA now in Malaysia. fixing it would take 1 month, they don't sell this model here:(
<rusivi> kristiina: I have had an HP they priority ship you a box fix it in a week or so then priority ship back.
<kristiina> rusivi: HP knows nothing. spent 10 days on the phone with them
<rusivi> kristiina: Invoke the warranty clause.
<Dexter> dajhorn>> used 131.52MB before tune2fs, after the same
<kristiina> rusivi: welcome to malaysia. what do you mean invoke?
<guitar-maniac> hey, all my windows have lost the close and minize buttons on the top right side, they're not on the left either..
<aaron11> How do i migrate to a process
<aaron11> using the terminal
<acicula> kristiina: i only see a version from last may
<acicula> bios that is
<aaron11> I want to migrate to firefox
<rusivi> kristiina: Being presumptuous that you have a warranty.
<kristiina> acicula: there's a version from 18.08.2010. HP mini 110-3030nr (usa)
<acicula> Version:1.6.0.0
<Michi_s> aaron migrate?
<kristiina> rusivi: yeah
<rusivi> kristiina :D
<acicula> hmm ok, im looking at the support page and im not seeing it though
<acicula> nor is your cmos error turning up much
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to cose a running program that can not close with "x" or xkill -all ?
<nikolam> I get uncontrolled screen twitching (like frequency on my CRT monitor is changed) whenever I try to do user switching. I use free radeon driver (x1250/690G). Interesting is that almost one girl, friend of ine got the same screen twitching when switching desktop users, with another graphics card..
<Gangrel> anyone can tell me how to close a running program that can not close with "x" or xkill -all ?
<acicula> i defintly would not try to force the issue and attempt flashing from linux in any case if its not working even under windows
<amanita_> Gangrel, gnome?
<Gangrel> amanita_ yes
<amanita_> Gangrel, Alt+F2, type xkill, run click on the window you wish to kill
<acicula> kristiina: can you check in the bios that you are allowed to flash the bios?
<acicula> if there is such an option its prolly under security or something
<Gangrel> amanita_ thanks
<acicula> kristiina: you get the cmos error after you reboot?
<kristiina> acicula: how to do that? oh, i get also the message: check if bios settings can change.
<kristiina> acicula: yeah.
<Michi_s> ok nice to see you, bye
<kristiina> acicula: here's the page: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=4062&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4221551#N2377
<guitar-maniac> Anyone knoe where my close,minize buttons have disappeared from all of my windows?
<AbhiJit> guitar-maniac, gtk-window-decorator --replace
<kristiina> acicula: how to chack if i can change the bios?
<wharrgarbl> this laptop only has one (mono) speaker, but ubuntu is playing music in stereo, so i'm only hearing the left track; anyone know how to fix this?
<guitar-maniac> Abhijit: thank you!
<AbhiJit> guitar-maniac, now close the terminal and see what happens
<AbhiJit> :P
<kristiina> acicula: the newest is F13f
<acicula> yeah, for win 7 32bit it is
<acicula> whats your windows os?
<ariakus> bah why ubuntu developers think everyone uses windows 98 still?
<kristiina> now no windows. it's ubuntu
<guitar-maniac> Abhijit: i used alt+F2, everything worked fine.
<AbhiJit> :o
<robbit10> hey everyone. My sound is not working, for some reason. Anyone want to help me get my sound working again?
<acicula> what windows version were you using before
<AbhiJit> guitar-maniac, it that heppens again just add the same line in startup ap
<kristiina> 32bit 7
<kristiina> starter edidtion
<guitar-maniac> where can i find the startup ap?
<Dexter> dajhorn>> Yot still there?
<acicula> thats not it either then. Looks like you'll have to contact hp again, or try a post on their support forum. You seem to have installed the right bios and i cant find any usefull things on the error that you have
<AbhiJit> guitar-maniac, system->preferences->startup ap
<robbit10> My sound is not working, for some reason. Anyone want to help me get my sound back?
<acicula> though that bios changelog lists nothing about fixing touchpad issues either
<kristiina> exactly: but they no nothing so i'll just leave it untill i'm some other country where i can fix it quicker then one month. i'm using wireless mouse now so good but just irritating. you know it's a brand new netbook.
<kristiina> made in china
<guitar-maniac> I cehcked the box that said "remember running programs" (using finnihs system,, so transtalation might be a bit off), so that shuold make it automatic?
<myth88> hi, i have a problem: everytime i come back home my user is logged out, where / in which log can i see what's causing this?
<wildc4rd> evenin  all
<myth88> evenin wildc4rd
<acicula> myth88: do you get a password screen or the original login screen
<dajhorn> Dexter: I'm back.
<myth88> dajhorn:  i know the locked screen, i lock it everytime i leave the pc, but it's always the original login screen
<myth88> like if xorg restarts
<acicula> well you should be able to see that in the one of the logs in /var/log/
<kjelle> Help! I was editing in VIM, and i acidentally hit some weird key combination, now my file looks like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=FyWKeaGL
<robbit10> hello? did anyone even read my question?
<kjelle> What ever do I do?
<acicula> kjelle: its in hexedit mode
<kjelle> acicula: no it's not :p
<Dr_Willis> u for undo? :)
<kjelle> acicula: thats what i thought too :p
<myth88> acicula: well, what could i search for? the prob is that i don't know the date
<dev001> I've setup 'traditional' (non-NetworkManager) StaticIP -- works great.  This is on a laptop, so I'd like location/connection flexibility; NetworkManager seems like the 'way to go'.  I have been unable to get NetworkManager to bring-up & switch-between StaticIP connections.  Reading, lots of comments abt 'NM is *only* DHCP-capable', 'to do StaticIP, remove/disable NM', etc etc.  I'm guessing much of that is old-news -- but for the life of me, I can't get
<dev001> NM working/behaving. And good pointers?
<acicula> or you started hexdump <file> ?
<Dr_Willis> That looks like a hex edit mode to me...
<myth88> or better the time
<IdleOne> !sound | robbit10
<ubottu> robbit10: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kjelle> acicula: it seems to have been saved itself as a hexedit mode
<Dexter> dajhorn>> Great :) Used 131.52MB before tune2fs, after, the same
<kjelle> christ, if i have to go through all that and recover my code
<hey_pig> Question: Ever sence I "upgraded" to 10.04.01 when I SSH into my box, i loose all my samba shares for about 1 minnet , then they fix themselves. I tried purgeing and re-installing the SSH stuff, deleteing the config file and everything, and it still semi-nukes my server? any suggestions?
<acicula> dev001: nm is perfectly capable of setting static ips
<sujiths80> Hi Abhijith
<kjelle> So, what do I do?
<kjelle> can I reverse it somehow?
<acicula> i dont know if it can distinguish between different ethernet lans though, so for different lans you may ahve to reset it
<hajmola> anyone know why my ubuntu machine's downloads slow to a crawl yet my windows machine is just fine?
<dajhorn> kjelle: Did you save it like that?  If you didn't, then a quick fix would be to quit and reopen.
<AbhiJit> sujiths80, this is place to ask your questions
<kjelle> dajhorn: acidentally, yes
<kjelle> dajhorn: :/
<kjelle> dajhorn: very quick on the :wq! :p
<dev001> acicula: Sure -- but, as I've said, I've failed repeatedly, and the "advice" I'm finding is primarily to the "get rid of it" end of the spectrum.  So, if you have a good pointer to a reliable HowTo ...
<sujiths80> ok...I am just started using ubuntu...so I dont know the diff community details..sorry for the trouble
<dajhorn> kjelle: Check the working directory for a .vim* or a .*~ backup file.   Past that, you're probably screwed.
<sujiths80> hen I am loginto ubtuntu ,each time it is asking for password in keyreg window...how can i disable it
<kjelle> dajhorn: none :/
<acicula> hajmola: many different reasons, sometimes excuting sudo ysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0
<Dr_Willis> I cant imagine why a hex edit mode. would save the file that way.. unless somthing else weird happened.
<acicula> may fix it
<acicula> that should be sudo sysctl
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  check the file in a different text editor
<hajmola> acicula, what does that do?
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: the same (e.g. Nano)
<theinternet> Anyone know what would cause me to be unable to connect to any IRC server except freenode?
<acicula> hajmola: turnoff tcp scaling
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  that does seem like its messed up then.
<acicula> window scaling even
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: yeh :p christ :p
<AbhiJit> !details | theinternet
<ubottu> theinternet: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  back up the file and see if the commands here help.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.linuxinstead.com/blog/?p=126
<bobstro> theinternet:  are you using xchat or xchat-gnome?
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: what i dont get is that if I to ctrl-h (hex mode) and save, it shouldnt be changed :p
<theinternet> Well, I'm in xchat, and every server on the list just times out except this one, the default one.
<hajmola> acicula, i'll give it a try thanks
<kjelle> ty Dr_Willis
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: what!
<kjelle> that fixed it!
<bobstro> theinternet:  hmm. you're not using a proxy setup or similar?
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: :%!xxd -r
<theinternet> No, bobstro.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: it was actually SAVED as that hexmode, but VIM turned it back :p
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: holy jesus, you just saved me some work, the file is almost 2000 lines of pure C code :p
<hey_pig> whats the name of the ubuntu server channel
<leonidus> can anyone suggest me a seo tools for ubuntu
<acicula> hajmola: just have a go, if it helps it helps , its a feature the network uses to keep more pacakge in transit
<bobstro> theinternet:  this isn't much comfort, but that is not normal for xchat. i am connected to a couple of networks.
<leonidus> #ubuntu-server
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  and i learned it all from googling in the last 3 min... :)
<hey_pig> leonidus, thanks
 * kjelle bow in respect before Dr_Willis.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: I tried "vim turned file hex mode"
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: or something, but didnt find any useful stuff :-) ty
<Dr_Willis> i looked for vim hex mode tutorials. :)
<bobstro> theinternet:  do you get errors as you connect to the others?
<theinternet> bobstro:  Yeah, weird thing is I had it working before, then it just decided to go bizarro.  Tried reinstalling, but...
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: aha :) hehe
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: vim is so good. like this, it actually converts a saved file back :)
<acicula> kjelle: most ircs will ipban you if you run open proxies, connect via tor, etc
<kjelle> acicula: ?
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  im not sure what the vim xxd thing does... really.. could be uits calling a hex editor/conferter..
<kjelle> acicula: umm, from where do you get the idea I am using an open proxy, tor etc? :)
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: mm. i tried ctrl +h (my hothey for hexmode), didnt seem to help.
<acicula> err i meant theinternet
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  vim is just calling xxd it seems...
<bobstro> theinternet:  you should ge a tab for each server you're connecting to, and errors will appear there.
<Dr_Willis>  ---> xxd - make a hexdump or do the reverse.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: mm.
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  you could of used xxd to convert it back also
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: yepp, seems do.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: very awsome :-)
<kjelle> acicula: okey :)
<kjelle> acicula: atm im calling from my server.
<Dr_Willis> we can dissect what this does --> :%!xxd     to switch into hex mode
<acicula> well does it run a proxy or stuff on proxy ports?
<Dr_Willis> % = global i think, ! runs a command,  :) so it puts the whole command through xxd.
<acicula> err nvm, stop confusing me, one line memory here :/
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: mm
<Dr_Willis> :%!somescript             would put your whole text file through some script.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: it seem to pipe the data through a shell command xxd
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: mm
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: vim1 :D
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: (i usually dis my co-worker, since he uses Emacs)
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  be handy for 'sort'  in some cases also.
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: yepp
<kjelle> Dr_Willis: back to coding then, cheers ;)
<theinternet> bobsto:  it will say connecting to <network>, port 6667...  but it never does.
<regeya> never could get into emacs.  why in the world do I need two keycombos to save a frickin' file
<acicula> well you need to :w in vim too
<acicula> or just bang your head against the screen if you are using nano
<theinternet> bobstro:  finally reproduced it.  It's just a connection timed out error.
<Dexter> dajhorn>> found an -s 0 command but get, clearing the sparse superflasg not supported
<marcrosoft> zz, save and quit
<Dr_Willis> kjelle:  i wonder how yopu accidently did that.. :)
<hajmola> acicula, it worked! thanks a lot. weird issue.
<dajhorn> Dexter: `tune2fs -l /dev/sda1` will tell you the reserved count.  Just do that.  It might be zero.
<regeya> acicula: yeah, but control x then control s?  You only have to hit a modifier once in vi...but I see your point. :-D
<dajhorn> Dexter: Don't change anything that says "superblock" or the sparse options.
<marcrosoft> If you use zz, no modifier
<Dexter> dahorn>> ok, whay not?
<acicula> hajmola: cool
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Deep voodoo.  If you want to learn more, then read the man pages and kernel documentation.   It is entirely possible that your favorite filesystem utility is already setting the reserve to zero.
<myth88> what could i search the logs for finding the problem logging me out when i'm not at home?
<Skeletal> guys, someone here use BackTrack OS? ( theren't a good channel about this  OS) ?
<Dr_Willis> Skeletal:  they have their own support channel.
<acicula> #backtrack-linux exists just for that
<AndyPP> Hi. I installed Ubuntu 10.04. There are problems with the fonts in Firefox. I used a workaround to fix the antialiasing in firefox (which otherwise doesn't work), but the fonts still have problems because if I want to use my own fonts on every page, Firefox doesn't distinguish between sans serif and serif anymore
<hsilva> \quit
<xangua> AndyPP: antualiasing is perfectly fine in the ubuntu build of firefox
<Jigal_> hello just a general linux question: when i tell phpunit to save a file in ./logs/report where will i be able to find it?
<AndyPP> xangua: no, I think it doesn't, because there are a lot of threads around about this bug... but I don't know why. Anyway, I think my problem is about fonts, the font "styles", so I don't know who to ask. I'll try the firefox chan, thanx
<simplexio> Jigal_: logs dir above your current working dir
<erUSUL> Jigal_: ./ refers  to the current directory. so depending where you launched the up from ( working directory )
<xangua> AndyPP: it is, unless you installed the mozilla build
<Linuturk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9928112 << can someone review this issue and help?
<jofo> Hello. I need some help. When I use the command man, I get the error message “man: la liste du manpath est trop longue”. In English, that should be more or less “man: the manpath list is too long”. Does any one has an idea of where is the problem and how to solve it?
<AndyPP> xangua: I installed everything from the standard repos
<dajhorn> jofo: Pastebin the result of `echo $MANPATH`
<semitones_> question: if you make a ubuntu usb drive using the program that comes in 10.04, what does it let you do?
<more> jkhjkjk
<jcrawford> jofo, open a terminal and do echo $MANPATH
<dajhorn> semitones_: anything that you can do with a CD-R, plus save files
<jcrawford> that would tell you what the MANPATH path is
<semitones_> just install ubuntu (the old debian installer), or run it live with the graphical installer?
<jcrawford> my guess is that is set to something too long
<jcrawford> not sure how or why it is complaining on ya though
<Linuturk> I'm having a strange networking issue in Ubuntu 10.04. Details are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9928112 Please help?
<more> 你们说的什么阿
<semitones_> dajhorn: for some reason when I booted it up, I only got the "install ubuntu" option, plus test cd for defects, etc
<more> 你们说的什么阿
<semitones_> maybe I put the alternate disk image on there!
<more> 设呢吗
<jofo> jcrawford, That command has no output.
<FloodBot1> more: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jofo> jf@jf-lt-lu:~$ echo $MANPATH
<jofo> jf@jf-lt-lu:~$
<jcrawford> more, english please
<more> why\
<erUSUL> !cn | more
<ubottu> more: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<more> china
<ariakus> how can I setu sound  quality??
<dajhorn> jofo: Is your locale not English or not C?
<mushzui> just installed ubuntu today, cant see my two ntfs partitions. How do i fix this?
<more> my english  beadly
<theinternet_> Does anyone know if ISPs ever block port 6667 for some weird reason?
<jcrawford> jofo, scroll down to MANPATH:
<jcrawford> http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~guide/help/man.html
<jofo> dajhorn, My Linux is in French now, but I've installed other languages too.
<dajhorn> theinternet_: Frequently, which is why most IRC servers have alternate ports in the high ranges.
<more> what are you from
<jcrawford> more, so join the channel stated above for Chinese assistance :)
<theinternet> dajhorn:  Ah, my problems are solved.  Thank you.  Time for some port remapping.
<jcrawford> !cn | more
<ubottu> more: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ariakus> !zh | more
<LjL> more: please join #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chat (or #ubuntu-cn for chinese)
<ariakus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dajhorn> jofo:  Run `unset MANPATH` and then run `man man`.   What do you get?
<dajhorn> theinternet: Welcome.
<rusivi> theinternet_ Regarding ISPs, we do not block anything unless it is cardinal sin (illegal material sharing, etc.) at which point we would just ban your acct outright on a temp/perm basis depending on how many times in the past it occurred..
<more> i cant clear  i want find a chinese peo
<bampersand> hey guys, what's a quick and easy way to check what mobo i have
<ariakus> rusivi: 'we'?
<rusivi> ariakus: yep
<alecjw> hi, i'm looking for a CD encoder which will output tagged FLAC files along with CUE or TOC files. doesnt nescassarily need to be graphical. any suggestions?
<alecjw> *cd ripper
<alecjw> sound-juicer does tags but no TOC, cdrdao does toc but no tags, cdparanoia does neither...
<erUSUL> alecjw: rip then use flacenc yourself
<WhiteDawn> alecjw, rythmbox should do that for you, comes with ubuntu
<talk> hey guys
<talk> this is mar10
<alecjw> WhiteDawn, does it do TOCs? erUSUL, i thought about that, but then i need to manually enter all the tags dont i?
<more> There are Chinese people?
<jofo> <dajhorn> jofo:  Run `unset MANPATH` and then run `man man`.   What do you get? ← Nothing new: http://dpaste.com/253495/
<talk> mar10 kuna is god
<WhiteDawn> alecjw, no sorry, just flac ripping :/
<Pici> talk: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a support question?
<xangua> more: could you please stop¿ they have already told you were to go
<dajhorn> jofo: Switch to the default C locale and try again.
<ariakus> how can I setu sound  quality??
<talk> who here wants a new mar10 kuna doll
<HeelToe_> hello
<erUSUL> ariakus: what do yoummean by "sound  quality" ?
<talk> hello
<talk> :P
<talk> that was cool
<Pici> talk: Please stop.
<talk> how are you
<FloodBot1> talk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talk> people love my french toast
<Jigal_> simplexio, erUSUL so if my pwd is  /var/www/site/test it should be in /var/www/site/logs
<KipMacy> should i blow away everything and make all my partitions btrfs when ubuntu comes out next weekend ?
<Guest86198> hey hi people
<erUSUL> Jigal_: /var/www/site/test/logs ...
<Dexter> dahorn>> Thank you for your help. But i'm lookign to turn off the sparse_superflag
<ariakus> erUSUL: but depth and samplerate, also speaker location erc
<dajhorn> jofo: The error message that you are getting in French is incorrect.  Try to get the same error message in another language, like English or the system default.
<Guest86198> i need fine a file witch name NFNV
<Guest86198> ops need find
<rusivi> KipMacy if you feel adventurous, go for it.
<Guest86198> what command im use to this
<Dexter> dajhorn>> on a 1.5tb disk, the superflag is quiet alot
<Guest86198> please
<Facuxt> Hello everyone, anyone can help me with utouch?
<erUSUL> ariakus: cleick on the sound icon; choose sound preferences
<ariakus> find /<location> -iname nfnv
<Pici> dajhorn, jofo: you should be able to do:  LANG=C man man
<Guest86198> i dont know where file its
<jconlon>  /join #ltsp
<hmphargh> hi guys, i was wondering about some hardware stuff, is there someone that could help?
<Facuxt> Anyone?
<ariakus> Guest86198: try / then
<WhiteDawn> !ask | hmphargh
<ubottu> hmphargh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ariakus> erUSUL: nothing happened
<Guest86198> please
<erUSUL> Facuxt: utouch is not released software or supported in lucid
<Guest86198> type fgrep
<more> Who can tell me how to find Chinese chat?
<Guest86198> but i cant use this command
<dajhorn> Dexter: You're doing advance stuff;  you're at the point where you should read the tune2fs and ext4 man pages.
<WhiteDawn> !cn | more
<ubottu> more: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Facuxt> im testing Maverick
<Pici> Facuxt : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Facuxt> erUSUL: im testing maverick rc..
<Facuxt> ok
<Facuxt> thanks
<more> think you
<zanky> Hi, i have a windows xp desktop machine nad after getting virus's one too many times despite all precautions i want to try ubuntu, the 10.10 hopefully coming out soon.
<erUSUL> Facuxt: #ubuntu+1
<zanky> the problem is that right now my xp machine is used as basically a remote media machne machine with no keyboard or monitor, has a vnc client, and has some serious virus on it
<zanky> so basically i want a method to be able to put ubuntu on a bootable dvd or usb drive, and reboot compute and for it to wipe everything on my system, and install the ubuntu system, with a vnc server
<zanky> as in on first boot it should launch the vnc server
<zanky> is this possible?
<ariakus> zanky: should be but i'm not sure about vnc
<hmphargh> I'm looking to build or buy a fileserver/HTPC. I want to know if there are motherboards/video chipsets known to work for Audio and Video HDMI that can display 1080P video. If it is prebuilt, I need to be able to put 2 3.5" Hard drives and an optical drive in it
<ariakus> and I'm not sure you will bw able to perform it if you cannot secure even such easy to configure os as windows xp
<tux-root--rrwwx> hi...i just reboot my laptop....and then when i boot it up...i saw a key icon near my bluetooth icon...what does that key icon stands for? :(
<kwork> ariakus secure windows, thats sounds impossible
<kwork> ariakus without some heavy heavy domain policy
<ariakus> tux-root--rrwwx: it means you have your password stored in keyring for something
<zanky> ariakus: well im adept at using computers, and this time it was actually my fault...being a file server i had a virus scanner on it, and i think when i was vnc'ing i clicked on a link somewehre that spread this virus. ive tried everything to clean it, trying to run anti virus, throgu usb, network, etc but nothing seems to work.
<tux-root--rrwwx> is it safe?
<xhai_> hey everyone, in what chan can I seek support regarding distro choice for weak laptops? not sure if xubuntu is light enough
<zanky> i was hoping waht i am tryign to do is quite common in the admin circles so maybe there is a preconfigured file somewhere
<more> You are there?
<Pici> xhai_: ##linux would the best place for general linux reccomendations/discussion.
<kwork> zanky why not run the fileserver as linux in the first place ?
<ariakus> tux-root--rrwwx: what safe? yes it is except you may forget your password one day
<xhai_> Pici thank you
<ariakus> zanky: study the debian-installer documentation for possible scenarios
<more> chmod
<more> can change rrwwx
<kwork> isnt that hes looking for standard ubuntu installer?
<kwork> what*
<kwork> drop all partitions, create new install ubuntu
<more> I like cent os
<Jigal_> erUSUL, but it is nt created
<zanky> kwork: i think thats waht im trying to do with his. a linux fileserver, the thing is i have 4 external usb drives, 3 are ntfs and 1 is HFS, which kind of confuses things a bit but i heard ubuntu has support for both
<ariakus> kwork: drop partitions on fileserver?? are you mad?
<qzrtwag> hello all, how can i change my ubuntu server language ? i try with dpkg-reconfigure locales but taht doesn't work :(
<zanky> is it possible to somehow get my machine back up and running with a linux fileserver standard install without looking to find a monitor or keyboard
<erUSUL> Jigal_: i dunno; why do not search the entire machine? « sudo updatedb && locate filename »
<ariakus> qzrtwag: reboot
<kwork> ariakus data and os shouldnot even reside on one drive let alone partition
<qzrtwag> ariakus > dpkg-reconfigure locales only gives me the actual languages... I can't choose new.
<ariakus> qzrtwag: you check needed locale on 1st screen and active one on 2nd
<qzrtwag> ariakus > I only get this message -> http://pastebin.com/b7fB2aFh
<hmphargh> does anyone have an HTPC running w/ HDMI Audio&Video that can display 1080p video? If so, what is the video card and motherboard?
<qwert> Hi, I am unable to access internet in my ubuntu 10
<qwert> Hi all, need help
<AbhiJit> qwert, maverick?
<LWSdEsigNs> (qwert) do you know if you have a valid network connection wireless or cable
<ariakus> in debian it works ))
<LWSdEsigNs> driver installed /dev/eth0 /dev/wlan0 etc
<qwert> @ lwsde.. yes i have but it is not showing here
<ariakus> qwert: why you cannot?
<qwert> how to check driver
<ariakus> what does network managr shows?
<qwert> ?
<LWSdEsigNs> not showing in gnome in the top panel ....do you have it configured in /etc/network/interfaces I believe that overides
<elb0w> Does anyone know of any nice mysql query guis for ubuntu? I used to use heidisql. Looking for something similar
<qwert> i m a new user
<kthomas_vh> zanky,  y
<qwert> so plz take pain to explain
<jazzfish> folks - my wireless didn't work, so I tried disabling the driver and running ndiswrapper.  After it being unsuccessful and uninstalling the ndiswrapper driver I went from a non-working one to a non-existent one.  It is now missing an interface in the Device Manager...  Thoughts?
<LWSdEsigNs> sorry been awhile since I gave support lol
<KipMacy> elb0w: phpmyadmin
<ariakus> how can I setup sound output quality??
<qwert> u can try again
<dajhorn> hmphargh: Anything like an Nvidia 9000 series card will have vdpau and be well supported.  The Intel HD Video that is integrated in their current i3/i5 products will also do it.
<elb0w> phpmyadmin is horrible
<elb0w> ty tho
<KipMacy> man up and use the mysql prompt
<nandus2012> oi.
<elb0w> its not as powerful as a gui tool
<elb0w> why would I limit myself
<KipMacy> come on down to #mysql and say that!
<LWSdEsigNs> system / preferences / network connections what do you see
<nandus2012> hello.
<elb0w> I can do everything on a gui tool you can at the prompt
<nandus2012> i need help.
<elb0w> except I can sort edit export etc with ease on a gui
<AbhiJit> !ask | nandus2012
<ubottu> nandus2012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<qwert> i dont have drivers
<swierszczyk18> hi all
<erUSUL> elb0w: there a few; make your research in google. some java based multiplatform ones; some native and then some specific to some DB ( postgress mysql etc .. )
<qwert> Hi, I am unable to access internet in my ubuntu 10
<ariakus> !repeat
<elb0w> erUSUL, I only ask when I cannot find anything on google
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<jazzfish> LWSdEsigNs: was that directed to me?  Nothing there...
<DarkStar1> how do I redirect scp port in cli?
<LWSdEsigNs> (qwert) wireless drivers I'm assuming you can use a ndiswrapper which is availble to install then install windows driver or sometimes you can go to system then administrator and hardware drivers which often has video and network card drivers 3rd party support
<bt4> hello  all
<qwert> i request you to elaborate
<frag4now> hi all. i compiled an application by my hand, but when i try to execute it from shell i get: "-bash: ./<binary>: permission denied" someone could be so kind to help me, please?
<LWSdEsigNs> no at Qwert
<swierszczyk18> i just install ubuntu on my notebook and its great
<frag4now> thanks in advance
<KipMacy> frag4now: chmod +x binaryname
<wathek> hello all
<frag4now> KipMacy: already done
<ariakus> Swish:
<erUSUL> elb0w: second hit in google http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/517520/SQuirreL-SQL-Client.html
<wathek> is it possible to make xorg work with my multitouch table using TUIO ? like in this http://www.tuio.org/images/diagram.png ?
<ariakus> swierszczyk18: so what yoy problem?
<elb0w> I have seen this, was asking for names of ones I hadnt
<VSD20C_> Installing a driver for a Nvidia GT 240m video card. i found the driver just im getting an error when trying to execute. I'm extremely new to linux so i don't know how to run executables properly. its a .run
<elb0w> Thanks for taking the time out though
<swierszczyk18> i dont have problem now, my opinion about this GREAT!!!
<qwert> Hi, I am unable to access internet in my ubuntu 10
<ariakus> VSD20C_: *which* error? telepathes are n vacation
<ariakus> how can I setup sound output quality??
<slobex> neko iz Srbije
<nearst> qwert, try ./etc/init.d/networking restart
<VSD20C_> I click the driver and asked what app and displays none when i attempt to open it via the containing folder it tries to open through GEDIT and wont display
<LWSdEsigNs> (jazzfish) have you check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<swierszczyk18> linux have worst sound quality than windows, its the first minus
<tux-root--rrwwx> i got this prolem....im working on my notebook...then if i close it and try to activate it again it wont work....i need to hold long press for the power button and boot it up again...is there a way that if i close the notebook it will display back when i open up? :(
<LWSdEsigNs> was trying to help quert and mentioned he didn't have drivers trying to think of how to list network card interfaces from the terminal
<slobex> Linux have best suport for sound cards
<stjohnmedrano> good day
<rww> >.>
<ariakus> slobex: from 10 years ago? yes maybe
<slobex> 9
<swierszczyk18> ok so i will try it
<swierszczyk18> xD
<robertzaccour> i forced installed printer drivers but it doesn't print in 64 bit. it prints fine in 32
<robertzaccour> any suggestions?
<VSD20C_> Installing a driver for a Nvidia GT 240m video card. i found the driver just im getting an error when trying to execute. I'm extremely new to linux so i don't know how to run executables properly. its a .run ------------------I click the driver and asked what app and displays none when i attempt to open it via the containing folder it tries to open through GEDIT and wont display-----------------se
<VSD20C_> lf bump :D
<slobex> 32 bit print fine
<ariakus> where the hell is VOLUME control?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | VSD20C_
<ubottu> VSD20C_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<indy> robertzaccour: what printer?
<VSD20C_> mkay
<doxdrum> Hi there! I'm having a problem with the pre-determined applications of my system. I cannot open any file, 'cause it does not recognize them. How could I fix it?
<VSD20C_> thanks
<erUSUL> ariakus: in your top panel
<stjohnmedrano> any suggestions on how to configure a dlink dir-600 router? i cant surf the net.
<ariakus> erUSUL: there's only 1 slider, i mean real one
<robertzaccour> indy, canon pixma mx 320 and it printed fine in 32 bit. for 64 bit i force installed the 32 bit packages and i get an error instead of printing
<swierszczyk18> my brother tells me that i must write it: I HAVE A 80LVL WARLOCK, SHOULD I HAVE DESTRACTION OR AFFICTION
<sebuba> Hello, I made a change in my internal dns, squid and still continues to redirect to the old address, and only the HTTP (port 80) that is going to the wrong address yet. How do I upgrade? I need to run "/etc/init.d/squid restart" to work
<erUSUL> ariakus: that controls master. if you want you can use « alsamixer » in a terminal
<Euthanatos> SO I'm using gtk-recordMyDesktop to capture a java window that I can normally resolve to 1280x800 with 15fps but I can barely get 2fps even with the nicest and lightest settings but my processor isn't even being taxed.  system monitor applet indicates no mare than %50 usage (PhenomII tricore, 4Gb factory clocked (1333mhz) RAM) GFX is only 3450HD ATI card but I can't see why this would be taxing it because it's not a 3d java appl
<Euthanatos> ication.  It just has a lot of sprites.
<Euthanatos> lucid64
<tux-root--rrwwx> i got this prolem....im working on my notebook...then if i close it and try to activate it again it wont work....i need to hold long press for the power button and boot it up again...is there a way that if i close the notebook it will display back when i open up? :(
<ariakus> !ot | swierszczyk18
<ubottu> swierszczyk18: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<swierszczyk18> ok, sorry
<robertzaccour> is force installing drivers not listed in openprinting not full-proof?
<robertzaccour> even if they worked fine in 32 bit?
<ariakus> erUSUL: i want gui one??
<indy> hmm, I've used a different cannon mx printer on 64 bit. How did you force install? Did you change the script to ignore architecture?
<doxdrum> How could I reset all the preferred applications to the default ones?
<robertzaccour> indy, sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /home/ubuntu/cnijfilter-mx320series-3.10-1-i386-deb/packages/cnijfilter-common_3.10-1_i386.deb
<swierszczyk18> is there any way to install programs when i dont now admin password
<nearst> swierszczyk18, maybe sudo
<erUSUL> swierszczyk18: no
<ariakus> swierszczyk18: put them in your home
<franksterville> nope thats the point of perms
<indy> I'd check to see if anyone has made a script change for that driver
<toby> msg nickserv identify jennifer
<ariakus> is there gui volume control in ubuntu as in windows 95 and later?
<erUSUL> !info alsamixergui | ariakus
<ubottu> ariakus: alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (lucid), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<robertzaccour> indy, google search results that specific regarding printing would be a very lucky find lol
<robertzaccour> especially since this driver isn't in the openprinting database
<erUSUL> ariakus: also gnome-alsamixer
<swierszczyk18> i want to install one program in school on linux mint but i dont have admin pass =, is there any way to do it? with use consol or sth else
<indy> robertzaccour: it worked for the MX 870
<robertzaccour> indy, i'm trying it out in a live session. perhaps rebooting and trying again might help?
<xangua> swierszczyk18: ask the password and for more mint help see !mintsupport
<indy> ah, you are doing it in a live session. Maybe someone else can help with that as I do not know what all might be different in a live session
<erUSUL> swierszczyk18: you can get a binary to put in your home; or compile from source to your home. both hacky solutions.
<robertzaccour> indy, i'm gonna just install and try from there. if unsuccessful this time i'll most likely stick with 32 bit
<ariakus> lol it's not in by default
<robertzaccour> indy, thanks anyhow :)
<tux-root--rrwwx> i got this prolem....im working on my notebook...then if i close it and try to activate it again it wont work....i need to hold long press for the power button and boot it up again...is there a way that if i close the notebook it will display back when i open up? :(
<happyface> what's the best way to run a linux shell on a windows machine? vmware? (not cygwin please)
<robertzaccour> tux-root--rrwwx, have you tried disabling power management settings?
<erUSUL> happyface: ssh to a real linux machine with putty
<erUSUL> ;P
<indy> robertzaccour: that sounds like a good bet, sorry couldn't be of more help. Although there is a script change out there for changing the MX870 driver to work for 64 bit, which MAY work, if there isn't a specific MX 320 one
<robertzaccour> indy, where is it?
<happyface> erUSUL: I used to have a few shells, now I have none :(   maybe I'll set up my linux router again
<indy> robertzaccour: give me a sec, let me find the link
<robertzaccour> indy, i can give it a shot if it has directions. worst case is 5 minutes time, thanks
<tux-root--rrwwx> Robert_Zenz: nope....
<erUSUL> happyface: windows SFU ? is based in openbsd though iirc
<tdhz77> What version of ALSA is the default for ubuntu 10.10?
<Robert_Zenz> tux-root--rrwwx, you missed...
<happyface> erUSUL: cool I'll check it out
<robertzaccour> tux-root--rrwwx, do you need power management? if not its an easy fix. i had to do that once to fix a bug
<ariakus> how to customize sound properties and enable microphone??
<Martijnvdc> Hi, i installed a game in wine, and later i removed it. after that i installed gnome-do, and when i type the name of this game in gnome-do, i still see the game's icon! how can i completely remove it?
<swierszczyk18> and i have one question more, i just download ePSX emulator por playstation one, and i cant run it, Type: Program (application/x-executable)
<tux-root--rrwwx> robertzaccour: i got this When Laptop lid is closed: blackscreen? or hibernate? or shutdown? probably blankscreen right?
<roger_padactor> is dbus and something like rabbitMQ totally different things.
<indy> robertzaccour: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475336
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Its a comand-runner application ?
<indy> this works both for issues with 64 bit and with using 10.04
<nascentmind> Hi. When I use konsole why is vim scrolling laggy?
<robertzaccour> tux-root--rrwwx, try changing when laptop lid closes to do nothing
<laeg> will ubuntu block incoming connections by default with the firewall in system >> admin disabled?
<tux-root--rrwwx> robertzaccour: there's no nothing in the choices
<jshriver> Anyone have problems running a program and bash says it's not there even though a ls shows it's there?
<doxdrum> Does anyone know how to reset all preferred applications? My system does not recognize any filetype, and does not know which application should use.
<jshriver> ls blah, blah shows up, chmod +x blah,  ./blah
<AidenG> Hey all I need some help =\ I have an alienware m17x and when I have tried to install the last two versions all that happens is it shows a purple screen and then it goes black... I was wondering if I am doing something wrong or if it just doesnt work on my system.
<jshriver> bash: ./blah command not found
<atoi> Is there a fairly modern version of Ubuntu that has PostgreSQL 8.3 available on it?
<atoi> I have an 8.3 database that I'm working on replicating but I don't want to use Debian Lenny...
<atoi> the packages there are woefully out of date.
<ariakus> AidenG: safe video + nomodeset
<atoi> But replicating to a different major version of PostgreSQL doesn't work tht well.
<Lauterino> atoi: You can use the debian versions of it
<Lauterino> atoi: If need be
<atoi> Ah.
<tux-root--rrwwx> robertzaccour: i got it! thanx bro! :)
<atoi> How would I do that? Manually download the .deb files?
<Lauterino> atoi: Never use older dists because thall bite you in the rear later.
<indy> robertzaccour: at the end of the thread someone mentions that this method also worked for Pixma MX350, though for the i386 arch
<ariakus> older===stable===working\
<atoi> ariakus, but Lenny's Python version is 2.5 and the nginx on it is ancient. That's not "stable" that's outdated.
<jshriver> atoi: compile from source pretty clean
<Kellur> Anyone knows why "su -c 'whoami'" fails? "sudo whoami" works...
<Kellur> @Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<AidenG> ariakus: how can i do that? all i do is put the CD in and boot from it and thats when the purple screen flashes to black?
<Kellur> su: Authentication failure
<ariakus> AidenG: hold shift
<atoi> jshriver: yeah, I could compile from source, but it's a laborious, error prone process to do for security updates and the like.
<AidenG> thanks =] ill go try that
<jshriver> atoi: true
<ariakus> how to customize sound properties and enable microphone??
<atoi> I think I'll probably try what Lauterino said about installing the debian packages.
<jshriver> Anyone know if there is a special way to run a 32bit app under 64bit Ubuntu?
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: what's a command-runner application? you mean gnome-do?
<atoi> Do I need to do that with the dpkg command? Can I use apt-get? What's the best way to approach that?
<jshriver> cause when I try to run a binary bash says command not found even though I'm sepecifying path
<erUSUL> jshriver: install ia32-libs
<Lauterino> atoi: Its not error prone. Its just about using the same configure params. Compiling source is never hard if you have the more or less latest depends
<jofo> Hello
<indy> So my issue: USB drives, and I believe eSATA too, are not showing up properly when I plug them in. The system detects them but they show up as owned by "user #1002", and I can thus only access their contents as root. There also appears under "/media" 8 usb folders all the time.
<Lauterino> atoi: Yeah, thall always be ok from debs.
<jofo> Is there anyone who could help me?
<atoi> Lauterino, sure. But I'm not the one who will necessarily be doing that... we have 6 other developers with varying degrees of Linux skills who might. :)
<coafcv> Nautilus' folder view doesn't update automatically when new files are placed in the viewed directory (I always have to refresh manually). how can I enable that again?
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Yes, never tried it...
<erUSUL> !ask | jofo
<ubottu> jofo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lauterino> atoi: Hmm, do you get any money for it ? ... i need some for rent atm.
<ariakus> indy: work as expected
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: it's software that allows you to type something, and then the software will search for a command that is relevant to what you typed
<indy> ariakus: ??
<Lauterino> atoi: I know GNU/Linux in and out. Compile system from scratch wo problems (Except OO, thats not so easy)
<ariakus> *works
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: for example: if i type "GE" it will suggest to open gedit
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: like "!ls" (history in bash etc) ?
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Nice!
<atoi> Lauterino, hehe. :) Compiling for me is no big thing, but it's still less work than installing .deb files.
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Clear its history
<indy> ariakus: what do mean? Its expected not to give me access to flash drives when I put them in? I've never seen that before, not even on other 10.04 installs I have
<Lauterino> atoi: Yep, .deb files are possibly the most wise suggestion here.
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: the problem is that i installed gnome-do AFTER removing the software
<Lauterino> :)
<jofo> <erUSUL> !ask | jofo ← erUSUL, I already explained my problem an hour ago, and I'm still unsuccessfully trying to solve it. Here is it: <jofo> Hello. I need some help. When I use the command man, I get the error message “man: la liste du manpath est trop longue”. In English, that should be more or less “man: the manpath list is too long”. Does any one has an idea of where is the problem and how to solve it?
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: so it shouldn't be in gnome-do's history
<nascentmind> Can I do a upgrade from karmic to maverick?
<dajhorn> jofo: You're probably not going to get more help if you ignore one of the suggestions.
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Then the gnome-do application should be able to fix this for you. I assume its just about removing a line from a file.
<erUSUL> jofo: "echo $MANPATH" what returns ?
<ariakus> nascentmind: not directly
<nascentmind> ariakus, I have to install lts and then go up?
<ariakus> nascentmind: sadlyyes
<jofo> erUSUL, it returns nothing at all.
<Lauterino> I love gnome, soo great!
<nascentmind> ariakus, if I install rc would it install all the packages again after the release?
<ariakus> no doubt\
<jofo> erUSUL, it returns nothing at all. (I mean: a white line)
<ariakus> nascentmind: probably minor upgrades
<vbooh> Hi, guys, Tell me, please, who or what creates dirs in /media and automounts flash drives in Ubuntu 8.04?
<nascentmind> ariakus, ok
<jofo> erUSUL, it returns nothing at all. (I mean: a blank line)
<ariakus> vbooh: udisks
<ariakus> how to customize sound properties and enable microphone??
<erUSUL> jofo: get the error message in english « LC_ALL=C man man »
<vbooh> ariakus: nope. 'apt-file search udisks' find nothing.
<starnostar> is maverick running fsck on every boot for anyone else?
<erUSUL> vbooh: in 8.04 it was still hal or maybe devkit-disks
<starnostar> or could it be a problem with my drive?
<jofo> erUSUL, That works. What should I do to get manpages without having to type LC_ALL=C ?
<derekv> where can I read in dhcp options received on the current lease? /var/lib/dchp3/dhclient.leases is empty
<vbooh> erUSUL: hm, thx. It's HAL, i think.
<erUSUL> jofo: really dunno; some locale setting is interfering and i dunno how
<Excuse_Me_I_have> hello
<plouffe> Where can I get support with gparted?
<ariakus> can i feed refexes to apt-get?
<starnostar> do beta releases (maverick in this case) check disks on every boot, or is it just me?
<Misterio> plouffe: This is a good place
<bulletpulse> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230534006903
<Excuse_Me_I_have> I have a query that, while it involves "wine", is more likely general. My mouse: when i attempt to perform a function that involves the simultaneous depression of both mouse buttons... It appears to function incorrectly (As in not at all.) Has anyone experience in why?
<doxdrum> My system does not recognize PDF or DJVU files, says everything is PLAIN/TEXT. What can I do?
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: you want two have your mouse middle click when you press both left and right buttons?
<Excuse_Me_I_have> doxdrum, you need to set your pdf reader as the default utility
<jrib> s/two/too
<jrib> erm... you know what I mean
<digitalfiz> is there a way besides this hack: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/set-gmail-as-default-mail-client-in-ubuntu/ to make mailto links open in gmail instead of evolution?
<tew88> Hello. I'm having difficulty trying to file-share over my home network. Several W7 machines are sharing files with no problems, but from my Netbook things aren't so great: the Windows machines are visible, but on trying to open them, I get 'Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server'. All machines (including the netbook) are members of 'WORKGROUP'. Any ideas?
<plouffe> I am trying to resize a disk using the gparted livecd. Currently sda1 9.7GB, sda2 800MB, sda5 800 MB, unallocated 7.85GB. I can't grow the primary sda1, also I can't move the sda2 to the right without growing it. How can I grow sda1?
<xangua> digitalfiz: http://lifehacker.com/392287/set-firefox-3-to-launch-gmail-for-mailto-links
<plouffe> my goal is to use the unallocated space for sda1
<digitalfiz> xangua, i suppose i shoulda said non browser specific :P i use chome ;)
<xangua> digitalfiz: no idea :S
<Excuse_Me_I_have> jrib: Negative, ghost rider. When i press both the right and left mouse buttons (one acting as a modifier for the other) it will not work. Almost as if there is only one button allowed to be pressed at a time in ubuntu.
<barraponto> what is the IRC client that integrates the best with ubuntu lucid?
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: does your mouse actually seem to be performing a middle click though?
<xangua> barraponto: the one you like more
<doxdrum> Excuse_Me_I_have, I've tried, but then tries to open any file (DJVU or TXT) with FoxItReader. Don't know why Evince does not open these files :-S
<Excuse_Me_I_have> The mousewheel works mr jrib, but there is no function tied to it
<barraponto> xangua: i meant being supported by ubuntu-mono theme and all
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: what I am getting at is that there is a feature in X that emulates middle click if you press both left and right buttons at the same time.  Does that seem to be enabled?
<Excuse_Me_I_have> doxdrum, varify that you have set the correct extension to the "open with"
<jofo> erUSUL, When I open a guest session, the command man works perfectly. In which configuration file is described the manpath?
<xangua> barraponto: any that uses gtk
<xangua> ¿¿
<tew88> Hello. I'm having difficulty trying to file-share over my home network. Several W7 machines are sharing files with no problems, but from my Netbook things aren't so great: the Windows machines are visible, but on trying to open them, I get 'Unable to mount location. Failed to retrieve share list from server'. All machines (including the netbook) are members of 'WORKGROUP'. Any ideas?
<barraponto> empathy is just not for me. is there a way to integrate pidgin with the gnome environment with the same quality that empathy integrates?
<barraponto> i mean using the message notification applet
<Excuse_Me_I_have> jrib, X emulates middle with both depressed? Sir you may have just explained everything.
<ariakus> tew88 what if you provide share name?
<Excuse_Me_I_have> jrib: i assume i can find this setting under mouse preference
<ariakus> how to customize sound properties and enable microphone??
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: I don't know if it's enabled.  I also don't know if the setting is exposed there but I do know for certain it is configurable
<xangua> barraponto: pidgin uses the me menu
<barraponto> xangua: thanks, will try
<xangua> message menu*
<doxdrum> Excuse_Me_I_have, How do I verify the extention of a file? if the system think it's a plain/text
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: It should probably be there, but you wish to remove the suggestion it gives you i take it ? / Got another sms etc thingy
<Lauterino> But now im Re
<ikonia> doxdrum: open it with a text editor
<tew88> ariakus: I don't understand your question, sorry
<doxdrum> ikonia, It is a PDF but the system says it's a plain/text (same with DJVU)
<ikonia> doxdrum: run "file" against it, or open it with an editor, see what it says
<Guest85786> Hi guys. I have a bug to report (and maybe someone can suggest a fix?). I'm running Karmic on my Lenovo Thinkpad T410. When I use the Brightness up/down shortcut buttons (Fn+Home & Fn+End, respectively) I see a sliding bar showing that the brightness setting has changed, but the brightness doesn't actually reflect the change until the next time I logout/login. When I had Windows, it changed the brightness immediately. Any suggestions?
<Excuse_Me_I_have> doxdrum: you are clicking "view file" you should be opening with "open with program..."
<tew88> ariakus: The machines are visible from the 'Network' tree in the file browser, but double clicking on the desired machine results in the aforementioned error messag
<Excuse_Me_I_have> doxdrum: you are clicking the wrong button
<ariakus> tew88 if you enter smb://machinename/sharename, does it work?
<ikonia> Guest85786: log a bug
<dajhorn> Guest85786: I have a T60 and this was fixed in Lucid.
<alecbenzer> is anyone else having trouble getting to the us package archives, or is is just me?
<barraponto> i'm having trouble detecting intel based soundcards in lucid.
<Guest85786> dajhorn, My bad, I'm actually running Lucid (10.04), not Karmic.
<digitalfiz> xangua, found an extention :P https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/ahldefgplekckalfcolhhnljbbgaiboc?hl=en
<Excuse_Me_I_have> So i have just learned that X emulates a 3rd mouse button upon sim-click of right and left. Does anyone know how i can look into and kill this setting?
<StaCole>  /join #ubuntu-es
<barraponto> lucid plays sound only through phons
<tew88> ariakus: 1) Where do I enter that? 2) As an example: a machine is called 'desktop' and it has a shared folder 'music' - smb://desktop/music ?
<Guest85786> dajhorn, This was a fresh install of Lucid, with the 10.04.1 update. The bug still exists for me.
<ariakus> tew88: yes
<ariakus> tew88: in nAUtilus addtress bar
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input searhc for Emulate3Buttons I think
<dajhorn> Guest85786: Do you have the tp-smapi package installed?  You might need it.
<tew88> ariakus: Hmm. I don't see an address bar. Has it been removed from the Netbook remix to save space? :|
<crimsonmane> why on the website for Ubuntu does it say that the 64 bit version is not recommended for daily users?
<jrib> crimsonmane: no one knows
<doxdrum> ikonia, Excuse_Me_I_have, I'm using "open with" and telling it to remember the application. It works..... but then ANY other file type is 'opened' with the PDF reader. B.t.w., the file command recognize it as PDF, not text. :-/
<crimsonmane> surely someone must. someone made it, someone typed the message, it must be known
<dajhorn> crimsonmane: Because it offers no benefits vice the support headaches it causes.
<jonrafkind> apt-get is failing with 'Failure while installing base packages.  This will be re-attempted up to five times.' but I don't get any other information, how can I see what failed?
<jrib> crimsonmane: yes, of course.  But no one here knows.  It's fine to use, go for it
<Guest85786> dajhorn, When I run `sudo apt-cache search tp-smapi` the only packages i find are hdapsd, tp-smapi-dkms, & tp-smapi-source. Which one should I look at?
<ariakus> tew88: tried ctrl+L?
<dajhorn> Guest85786: The tp-smapi-dkms has drivers for some ThinkPad-specific hardware.  The hdapsd is for parking the hard disk head if you drop the laptop.
<crimsonmane> i'm also having trouble getting the disc to boot from. other bootable discs work, but ubunti 10.10 isnt
<jrib> Excuse_Me_I_have: and « man mousedrv » if you want the corresponding man page
<swierszczyk18> is there any shortcut like ALT+CTRL+DEL in windows?
<Lauterino> Excuse_Me_I_have: Why on earth would you like to not have this extraneous potential ?
<Guest85786> dajhorn, So how do i get the pkg you were talking about?
<tew88> ariakus: CTRL+L worked, but the hint didn't: 'Error: Failed to mount Windows share. Please select another viewer and try again.'
<dajhorn> Guest85786: Install it like any other program.
<crimsonmane> i was hoping to have it as my sole OS
<Guest85786> dajhorn, The dkms one? or should i look for one called just 'tp-smapi'
<root_op> Sorry mates, I'm not from around here. Although I've heard that people using Ubuntu can mute specifik processes. How is this achieved?
<ariakus> tew88: does 'connect to server' menu item work?
<swierszczyk18> is there shortcut like ALT+CTRL+DEL in windows
<root_op> I'm not looking for a spoon feeding guide, I just need to know what plugins / programs are used to accomplish this?
<swierszczyk18> is there shortcut like ALT+CTRL+DEL in windows
<martez89> how can I install fedora to an usb flash drive from ubuntu?
<crimsonmane> wow. the website said help could be found here. what lies.
<ariakus> swierszczyk18: probably alt+ctrl+F1..DF6
<plouffe> I want to assign unallocated disk space to a primary partition. The disk has 1 primary, 1 extended, and unallocated space at the end. gparted won't let me grow the primary (automatically changes the input fields back). How can I grow the primary?
<ikonia> root_op: mute specific processes, what do you mean ?
<ariakus> lol
<mthorn> I'd like to completely remove postgresql. It looks like while using purge instead of remove via apt-get removes config files, the data is still there
<mthorn> Suggestiosn?
<root_op> ikonia, Well. For example if I were to use mocp, one could just mute that process. Keeping all other sound except from mocp.
<ikonia> mthorn: remove the data
<ikonia> mthorn: that's your data and not part of the install so doesn't get removed
<ariakus> how to customize sound properties and enable microphone?
<dajhorn> root_op: Open the Sound Preferences panel, click the Applications tab, and mute the application.   Only applications that are running are visible.
<ikonia> root_op: can that not be done within the sound mixer
<root_op> dajhorn, Yeah I'm actually looking for what application is called from that since I'm a CLI user.
<root_op> Not using GUI.
<Guest85786> dajhorn, I installed the dkms pkg. Lemme restart the computer, then I'll come back to let you know if it worked.
<Excuse_Me_I_have> lauterina: because it fracks with my games
<ikonia> root_op: if your using a command line, you can only have one audio application running at one
<ikonia> once
<ariakus> anyone??:(
<ikonia> ariakus: saying anyone is pointless,
<root_op> ... I have despotify and mocp open as we speak.
<ikonia> root_op: on the command line ? how are you doing that ?
<root_op> No wait, I'm not in like VT01. I'm in X, just not using any GUI applications in Awesome.
<ikonia> root_op: the gui applications are there to help you, use them, they manage the sound system
<Reinholder> Hi, really sorry to land another problem on your collective plates, but I have a laptop with broadcom wireless g drivers  I'm sure I've installed the drivers correctly, but now I'm not even getting the option to connect to a network wirelessly
<root_op> I really dislike GUI applications. I like to be able to automate frequent stuff.
<tew88> ariakus: Sorry it took so long (that menu doesn't exist in Netbook Remix... had to do some digging.) Same problem as before - does not work.
<ikonia> root_op: the gui is better than the command line for this type of functionality
<ikonia> root_op: use the gui
<dajhorn> root_op: Use the pacmd program and/or the other pa* utilities.
<root_op> ... *sigh*
<root_op> Alright then, thanks anyway.
<ariakus> tew88: try smbclient from console
<root_op> By the way, at what version did Ubuntu merge over to using pulseaudio?
<ariakus> /facedesk
<HB> hi hi hi! can anyone point me in the correct direction, i have a problem with how to use open office calc and calculating the rate. i do know this is not the place for this question but i could not think of any place where there where more helpfull ppl. i welcom pms on the matter.
<ikonia> root_op: 9.10 had it in, I think it was core in 9.10 or 10.04
<ikonia> HB: #openoffice.org
<root_op> ikonia, Alright thanks.
<HB> ty ikonoia
<HB> *ikonia
<Nemorense> Can anybody help me? I have a little problem with my wi-fi conection.
<ariakus> is there sound control pNEL LIKe in winodws 98 or later?
<Nemorense>  Can anybody help me? I have a little problem with my wi-fi conection.
<rusivi> !ask | Nemorense
<ubottu> Nemorense: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Reinholder> sorry about that - anyway, as  was saying...Does anyone have any idea why te wireless connection wouldn't show as being available?
<Nemorense> Sry. I was not aware of the rules. My wifi conection just comes and goes. I've been looking up in the internet but nothing seems to work.
<Lauterino> Reinholder: Perhaps out of slots (sockets).
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: i wish to have the game removed completely without any traces. i'm trying to figure out where on my system these references to the game are. it somehow remembers the game's icon lol
<rusivi> Reinholder: yes, one sec
<Reinholder> ok, thank you.
<ariakus> Ubuntu. Sound. Control panel. Where?
<rusivi> Reinholder This is one possible reason -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/651571
<ari_aaron> Is there a way to MAKE a directory without opening terminal and CDing to the directory?
<tew88> ariakus: Something... It prompts for "tom's" password. Having enetered the correct password, however, I get: 'protocol negotiation failed: ERRnomem'
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: /usr/share/pixmaps /usr/share/icons and add the name of the game to that path after checking those.
<Reinholder> ah, I shall read that now. Thank you rusivi :)
<rusivi> np
<ariakus> tew88: file a bug in samba then
<tew88> ariakus: Thank you.
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: To each path, then check your homedir for the hidden folders "ls -la ."
<patryk_> pl??
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: You can remove that hidden dir if any.
<ariakus> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Reinholder> that certainly looks like the issue rusivi, but I don't see a resolution on the page
<demonspork> I have had dpkg stop functioning 3 different times while running apt-get to install something. What steps can I take to begin troubleshooting this, because it feels dangerous to kill it in the middle of installing a package
<ariakus> Ubuntu. Sound. Control panel. How?
<rusivi> Reinholder: From what I read of it, the solution is to keep the wifi switch on, remove ethernet, restart
<Reinholder> yeah, but that's the problem - it's not giving me the option to even keep the wifi on
<rusivi> Reinholder You have a laptop/desktop?
<Reinholder> laptop
<Lauterino> Reinholder: Is there a sleep mode on your card that triggers this behaviour ?
<rusivi> Reinholder you have a hardswitch or key combo that turns on/off wifi?
<grigoriades> hi guys i installed docky and the 1/4 of my screen is covered by a black screen ??? any solutions?
<Reinholder> I have a hardswitch that allows me to turn wifi on or off - it isn't response
<ariakus> grigoriades: enable compositing
<Reinholder> responsive*
<rusivi> Reinholder: If the switch is in the ON position, does a light light up?
<grigoriades> how to enable compositing
<Reinholder> yes
<ariakus> have noidea
<IgniFerroque> My home is mounted on /net/home/, so apparmor prevents evince from working. I added a file to /etc/apparmor.d/tunables/home.d/local adding /net/home
<rusivi> Reinholder, so when you have the hardswitch on, ethernet out, restart computer, does your network manager show networks in range?
<Reinholder> No
<IgniFerroque> it only works on about half the machine I did that to. Any ideas?
<rusivi> Reinholder what laptop mfg/model do you have?
<ariakus> how to avvess SOUND control panel in UBUNTU LTS?
<Reinholder> Compaq Presario V5000 - it has uses the Broadcom Wireless G hardware
<rusivi> Reinholder are you using ndiswrapper or default wifi driver?
<Reinholder> I'm using whatever it is they installed after I followed the instructions on wireless.kernel.org
<edbian> Is there some cli that I can use to get a city from a zip code?
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: nope, can't find it anywhere. i will keep trying :p
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Alrighty! :)
<tiox1> Hey guys.
<Reinholder> sorry about that rusivi
<Reinholder> Anyway. I was directed to wireless.kernel.org, at which point I installed the B43 drivers through terminal...I assumed that would work
<joonas> hey, Does some1 know , how could I get menu liek MAC os has , to my ubuntu ( 3d menu ? ) ..
<dwarder> anyone watches youtube fullscreen?
<tiox1> I have an Acer Aspire 5810TZ and I was curious about how to get the backlighting on it working again.
<dwarder> in firefox?
<tiox1> I mean, the lights work, but when I cut the juice from the battery, I can't dim the screen.
<Lauterino> joonas: www.freshmeat.net Search in the mac section
<joonas> thanks ;)
<Lauterino> np
<Lauterino> ;)
<minnux> i'm using wubi. hd0 has windows, hd1 has ubuntu. however i just reinstalled windwos on hd0. so obviously the boot record has been removed. if i run wubi again, is it capable of repairing an install? or will it try to reformat
<tiox1> minnux, you can try, but to be on the safe side, run Super GRUB via CD or USB and pick Ubuntu through there.
<rusivi> Reinholder: What is the result of tpying at the Terminal: lspci | grep broadcom
<Gargoyle> greetings. Is "apt-get dist-upgrade" the correct way to update kernel?
<minnux> i dont particularly like grub boot. kinda liked it through the windows boot menu
<Reinholder> one second, bringing up terminal
<tiox1> :/
<minnux> personal preference ^___^
<ariakus> minnux: no, add it manually
<Reinholder> rusivi - not a thing
<rusivi> Reinholder k one sec
<Reinholder> ok, thanks :)
<tiox1> Oh great, "Now tell me how", lol
<rusivi> Reinholder: It is case sensitive
<rusivi> Reinholder lspci | grep Broadcom
<ariakus> how to avvess SOUND control panel in UBUNTU LTS?
<Lauterino> This can be an interresting article: "Why Microsoft never helps the community or people in any shape or form" (Unless they donate a cd worth 1 buck to some university that they later claim license mony from). Humanitarian?/I think not.
<xangua> !ot > Lauterino
<ubottu> Lauterino, please see my private message
<Lauterino> !ont
<Nemorense> Anyone? Mi conection comes and goes. I've not idea how to fix it.
<Reinholder> rusivi - I pasted your command exactly as prescibed, and nothing
 * tiox1 pokes pokes
<Pici> Lauterino: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, not general discussion, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<tiox1> I am asking: Is there a Linux equal to the Acer drivers and software Vista has for my laptop?
<ariakus> tiox1: who knows
<tiox1> Specifically those that can give the laptop 5 hours+ on battery, instead of the 3 I have now,
<ATMarsden> hi
<Chlorek> hi there
<ActionParsnip> tiox1: the acer power stuff is in the kernel. What hardware isn't working?
<ariakus> help me with damned sound control panel alreadym
<Chlorek> anybody tested cgroups tools?
<tiox1> Ugh.
<ActionParsnip> tiox1: log a bug with acpi then
<ariakus> it shouldn't ber hard
<mmaksimov> tiox1, you can tweak power management profile
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: i'm thinking this game was once in my gnome menu, and the options i'm getting from gnome-do are exactly what was in the gnome menu! (play game, uninstall, and read readme)
<Chlorek> I have a little problem with it on other system
<Reinholder> ariakus: system > preferences > sound
<Chlorek> but I founded it only in ubuntu so I'm asking you, guys
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: /usr/share/menu perhaps ?
<ariakus> it's not there
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: I can look it up but im leaving it to you ;)
<ATMarsden> chlorek: sorry, don't know, myself :P
<Reinholder> 4th from the bottom under screensaver araikus
<at05gt> I'm having a strange issue, im unable to mount any drives at all, hard drive usb drive anything, says im not authorized
<rusivi> Reinholder: lshw | grep Broadcom
<shanepardue> I have a passwordless SSH session, but fstab won't automount it. It needs a password when using sudo mount -a
<tiox1> Okay, on my computer, there was software to do some things. One of those things were to disable optical media access when on battery because it sucks power.
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: nope, it only has one file, nothing else hidden or anything :p
<tiox1> (I.E. disable the CD drive)
<IgniFerroque> dpkg-reconfigure worked
<ariakus> i read them all aloud but nothing like sound is there
<Reinholder> says warning, you should run this as a super user
<tiox1> Another thing was, brightness adjust actually worked.
<ActionParsnip> tiox1: acer us a lot of software power management stuff instead of decentcomponents which is why they are cheap. Windows probably has some special driver to extend the power
 * tiox1 shrugs
<pepo> hi everybody!
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Itll be named in the proximity of the game you installed..
<ariakus> HOW to install SOUND contorl panel?
 * ATMarsden smiles
<mmaksimov> shanepardue, that's expected behaviour for sudo in an ssh session
<Lauterino> ariakus: pavucontrol
<ActionParsnip> tiox1: then i'd websearch to see if the feature is available in Linux
<pepo> a question about samba if anybody can help me
<shanepardue> mmaksimov: How do you get an ssh session to automount with fstab then?
<Reinholder> ah it says the programme lsh is not installed - would you like me to?
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: apt-cache search sound | grep mixer ,you can use those to control sound some
<ariakus> wellwhy it was not insalled by default?
<mmaksimov> shanepardue, sorry, please disregard my post, I misunderstood you. Sorry again.
<Lauterino> Reinholder: lzh ?
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: not all users need it, its optional
<Reinholder> lzh, or lsh?
<santi> Hello! I recommended Ubuntu to a friend and gave him a LiveCD. He also installed it but he complains about to slow updates via apt-get. In apt.sources are only Austrian Mirrors. Then we disabled IPv6. He said that nothing changed, the update is still very slow. I told him that his patchwork connection to his neighbors internet is the problem but he says that on Windows everything wents faster (hahahaha...). Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: you can also search software centre, there should be screenshots too
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Dont we want the latest and greatest pulseaudio soundcontroller you think ?
<indy> So I'm having this problem still: I plug in a usb flash drive and it doesn't show up under places or computer. I look under media and a folder is created with the name of the flash drive. Properites->Permmissions says owner is 1002 - user#1002 and Group is pulse for some reason. I can't access this drive without dropping to root. How do I fix this so that I Ubuntu sees I can access flash drives (and external HDD) when I plug them in?
<ATMarsden> santi... have you told him to stop the blasphemy? we can't hep until he does!
<pepo> I have an ubuntu server 10.04 with samba. when i copy one *.iso file from server to my desktop (Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 installed) I have 30MB/s speed, when I copy the same file from Windows 7 speed is 10MB/s....
<jrib> santi: try a different mirror?
<crash7x>    
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: the sound still works without it. There's only 700mb in a cd iso and the space can be used for more fundamental p
<ActionParsnip> Apps
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: its 350 kilobytes or so i think..
<at05gt> alright i cant do anything with drives now, i cant format, mount nothing is working
<santi> jrib: And what should we/he do when the whole internet wents too slow?
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: I feel it will be ok.
<ActionParsnip> pepo: try enablingthe tcp nowait option in smb.conf
<at05gt> it worked just fine the other day now nothing is working
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: found the files! they were in ~/.config/menus/
<jrib> santi: is that the case?
<ActionParsnip> pepo: win7 uses a weird new samba wheras ubuntu uses the original
<pepo> <ActionParsnip> it's enabled
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: thank you very much for your help!
<nimbiotics> hello all. ive been googling and cannot find a way to determine which driver is my USB wifi card using. can someone please give me a hand? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> pepo: i'd ask in ##windows then,windowsisat fault
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Hmmz, thats a badly configured place. The hidden dirs should always be named after the binary installed
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: No problem.
<pepo> <ActionParsnip> and what does it mean?
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: well, it was software installed through wine
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: Aha! ... yeah, windows /Lol
<santi> jrib: He didn't told me the problem very clear. He said that the internet is faster on windows that the update on ubuntu. That comparison makes no sense for me but I think it could be the internet too?
<pepo> <ActionParsnip> the same problem with other clients on Mac desktops (!)
<ActionParsnip> pepo: well if ubuntu is acting properly then the settingsare fine. Windows is performing poorly so it must be a windows issue
<jrib> santi: you need to find out
<Lauterino> Martijnvdc: They have no culture of beeing strict in the coding they do for large parts.
<ActionParsnip> pepo: linux sticks to the standards. Mac and windows dont
<Martijnvdc> Lauterino: hehe
<santi> jrib: I'm going to ask him now
<nikon_> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> pepo: you could ask in #samba
<Lauterino> True deal, they dont even see why they code badly
<nikon_> u know how ctrl+alt+printscrn+k opens up print screen for multiple desktops?
<ariakus> ActionParsnip: windows and mac ARE standards
<pepo> <ActionParsnip> thank you for help ;)
<maxneedshelp> where do you upload screenshots again?
<ejv> internet being faster on windows, versus the update on ubuntu = apples/oranges comparison.
<nikon_> u know how ctrl+alt+printscrn+k opens up print screen for multiple desktops?
<maxneedshelp> where do you upload screenshots again?
<at05gt> nevermind i fixed my own issue, drives where NTFS had to get NTFS Config to get them to work
<LjL> ariakus: Windows and Mac are endorsed by ISO?
<ariakus> maxneedshelp: try imageshack.us
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: sure but they don't adhere to the defacto standards like linux does. They modify them to suit there needs but call it the same thing
<maxneedshelp> thank you ariakus
<ariakus> ActionParsnip: they improve them to suit their needs
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: the samba in win7 is qquite different to the xp one. There's a whole slew of extra authentication stuff which isn't in the spec
<nikon_> can anyone tell me what their dialog box on print screen says when you open up the multiple desktop printscreen (ctrl+alt+PrtSc+k)?
<nikon_> can anyone tell me what their dialog box on print screen says when you open up the multiple desktop printscreen (ctrl+alt+PrtSc+k)?
<ariakus> nikon_: nothing for me
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: yes that's my point. They "improve" it but when operating systems using the iso standard protocol, it doesn't work and you get situations like these
<coredata> 'Hopefully this is a quick question.  I just setup an ubuntu server (10.04); can I prevent apt from automatically installing x-windows? (for example, I'd like to install cacti, but I dont want all the excess x-windows stuff that apt wants to install along with it)?  TIA!
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: so the "improved" one isn't the standard samba, its some proprietary nonsense
<jrib> coredata: you can tell apt you don't want recommends and suggested packages if that's the issue
<ariakus> because standard samba is crippled to throw competitors back
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: xp uses standard samba andibet if you download off it you will get 30mbps whereas win7 etc only get 10mbps
<coredata> jrib: well some of the x packages it wants to install are suggested, the rest are under 'extra packages' -- can the extra stuff also be disabled?
<Lauterino> ariakus: You can also reverse that good or bad statement. Sometimes packagers are known do their best not to let the users have the best software by screwing up all kinds of things in the software they graciously recieved from upstream coders. This can also be due to the people doing this having a grudge with downstream or simply because they opened up a company that rivals the software they package (For shame, For shame)
<ActionParsnip> ariakus: no samba is samba. If company's want to break standards then their users will suffer
<jrib> coredata: I don't know what extra packages are, where are you seeing them?
<Injection33> depmod, which controls module dependancy for the kernel, thinks my current kernel is 2.6.31-wl yet uname -r disagrees
<Injection33> my system is broken
<Lauterino> ariakus: But then we send them to siberia :)
<coredata> jrib: example, when i enter 'apt-get install cacti' I get three sections of stuff: "The following extra packages will be installed:", "Suggested packages:", and finally "The following NEW packages will be installed:"
<OttifantSir> Have anyone here experienced making a password for your router, then 36 hours later find that the router dismisses the password without it, the router, being hijacked?
<cf0531> what are the major differences between fedora and ubuntu, i mean, in the most basic sense, as far as just os capabilities. the screenshots make it appear the same as ubuntu
<jrib> coredata: and if you tell apt not to install neither recommends nor suggested?
<ariakus> OttifantSir: try reset
<Injection33> depmod, which controls module dependancy for the kernel, thinks your current kernel is 2.6.31-wl yet uname -r disagrees
<Misterio> cf0531: In screenshots you see gnome, kde...
<Misterio> cf0531: Ubuntu is based on Debian, Fedora, well, I don't know
<cf0531> major ones are in the command line, no?
<Misterio> cf0531: Yes
<cf0531> fedora is red hat
<ariakus> cf0531: fedora is redat playground
<cf0531> think
<OttifantSir> ariakus: I did that 36 hours ago. Set a new password, one not used before. Now the router says the password, which I pasted from a file, is invalid.
<ian__> ihr seid doch kleine ficker
<cf0531> are there things that fedora does better than ubuntu or is it just user preference
<Lauterino> cf0531: Yep, its been working great for the last 12 years. As robust as Ubuntu or debian id say.
<Misterio> !german | ian__
<ubottu> ian__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ian__> ok fuckyou
<ian__> :D
<coz_> oooo
<Misterio> ian__: ...
<ian__> sucki sucki
<ariakus> cf0531: i found it buggy
<Misterio> !ops | ian__ is trolling
<ubottu> ian__ is trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<coz_> ian__,   stop now
<ian__> no
<ariakus> don't take offence, it's seasonal
<Pici> edbian: You left before I could answer your zipcode question.
<coredata> jrib: how do I do that? :) (you can point me at documentation if you like, I haven't been able to find it with the google yet)
<cf0531> well im leary to switch over since i'm so new to this
<edbian> Pici, Oh yeah?  What do you have for me? :)
<coz_> cf0531,  new to linux?
<Lauterino> cf0531: Try many dists and decide for yourself. I also like mandriva and arch.
<cf0531> my instructor touts redhat like its the holy grail thoguh
<jrib> coredata: try just adding --no-install-recommends to your apt-get command.  I don't think apt-get will try to install suggested packages by default
<ariakus> cf0531: all free distros are bad
<cf0531> yeah very new
<coz_> cf0531,   well redhat is nice  if you want to deal with rpms  personally I dont...
<Lauterino> cf0531: Its the longest running linux supporter.
<Misterio> cf0531: I personally like Kubuntu (which is ubuntu with KDE by default)
<ariakus> cf0531: only commercial ones generally work
<Pici> edbian: The dict-gazetteer2k-zips package will install a zipcode directory thats searchable using dict/dictd
<ikonia> ariakus: please don't talk nosense
<coz_> cf0531,  however  if you use fedora you have nearly redhat...but also anal gpl  which open source   software
<edbian> Pici, Awesome!  Thank you :)
<ikonia> chaps, discuss your generic linux stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Injection33> depmod thinks my current kernel is 2.6.31-wl yet uname -r disagrees
<coz_> cf0531,  that can be a pain in the butt especially for things like nvidia drivers
<kanzie> anyone knows how to solve this: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name * to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running.
<cf0531> i see
<coredata> jrib: thank you very much, that cut down the # of packages to be installed from 35 to 27, and nixed x-server and associated items off the list
<cf0531> ubuntu runs so nice for me
<ariakus> kanzie: no server running or port blocked
<coz_> kanzie,   I am a real  doof  at networking  but  if no one can answer here at this time try the ##linux channel
<Lauterino> Misterio: GNOME, thats love dude :) .. I for one cannot configure a better desktop :)
<jrib> coredata: k, I have to run now
<coredata> I'm going to makea  big postit and put it on my monitor with that argument :)
<coredata> ok thanks again
<coz_> cf0531,  ubuntu can be as powerful as you make it... it also allows a gentle learning curve for linux
<kanzie> cf0531, you know which port I should open in ufw?
<jrib> coredata: you can add it to apt.conf if you want (see man page for syntax)
<ariakus> coz_: it does not
<cf0531> what commercial dists of linux are out there
<Misterio> Lauterino: Well, in my opinion KDE is a bit cooler for home-desktops. I think Gnome is for bussines
<Lauterino> cf0531: www.distrowatch.com or use android etc etc
<coz_> ariakus,  what does not?
<Lauterino> Misterio: kde is out, gnome is smooth :)
<ariakus> coz_: it is too complex and non-standard to be learning distro
<alecbenzer> I think KDE/gnome boils down to taste - not, one is designed for X, the other is designed for Y
<coz_> ariakus,  no .. I have moved nearly 300 windows users over to ubuntu...not a single problem or complaint about complexity  ..of course most of them are general users of computers
<el_seano> alecbenzer: I agree.  They both look the same at the terminal.
<Misterio> Lauterino: hehehe :P; well, I go to have dinner, bye :)
<coz_> ariakus,  otherwise ubuntu would not be #1 distribution worldwide if it were that complex for users to learn linux
<Lauterino> alecbenzer: KDE/QT used to be non-free. Has that really changed ?
<LjL> Lauterino: it definitely has.
<ariakus> coz_: Linux!=GNOME or whichever DE they work with
<joonas> trying to install " gnome2-globalmenu" got APt + the key, but when i try to install , i get error : E: Couldn't find package gnome-globalmenu
<joonas>  , whats wrong ?
<Lauterino> Misterio: Cheers!
<LjL> Lauterino: KDE was always free; QT had restrictions, but they're gone now.
<alecbenzer> I'm no expert - but hasn't it?
<ariakus> how to customize sound qual;ity in Ubuntu?
<Injection33> ariakus, said ubuntu was 'too comp1ex and non-standard'
<coz_> ariakus,  but the numbers tell the story...it is indeed a gentle learning curve for moveing from windows to linux
<Lauterino> LjL: KDE is built with QT you know... Eeek
<Injection33> 1o1 nothing cou1d be further from the truth
<coz_> Injection33,  which ?
<LjL> Lauterino: yes, but the KDE codebase itself was free. anyway, it's all free now, has been for a long while now.
<LjL> Lauterino: under the GPL, specifically
<Injection33> coz_ which what
<ariakus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coz_> Injection33,  you said nothing can be further from the truth :)
<ariakus> i'm dissatisfied with sound quality, can I tweak it somehow?
<joonas> trying to install " gnome2-globalmenu" got APt + the key, but when i try to install , i get error : E: Couldn't find package gnome-globalmenu,whats wrong ?
<Lauterino> LjL: Free would have meant squat if QT wasnt free and KDE was built ontop of it (Better to code something new then)
<LjL> Lauterino: i never argued what it meant, i was just stating fact.
<omnomnOMINOUS> Hi all! I did a network installation of Ubuntu Lucid, but when it said something like "this installation only includes the core packages; please select any additional packages you want to install", I accidentally went ahead with the installation without selecting any additional packages. When it first boots, I get a command line instead of a desktop / GUI. How do I install all the packages that would come standard with an ubuntu desktop installati
<omnomnOMINOUS> on?
<omnomnOMINOUS> is it just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<coz_> ariakus,  have you looked at  alsamixer?  open a terminal  type   alsamixer   see what you can do from there first...if not improved   try going over to either the #pulseaudio  or #alsa channels
<Lauterino> LjL: My fact was clear :) .. ltr
<Jordan_U> omnomnOMINOUS: Yes.
<LjL> Lauterino: this is also offtopic so let's continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to
<omnomnOMINOUS> Jordan_U: All right, just wanted to make sure. I'll try that. Thanks! :)
<demonspork> I have a dpkg process that has been stuck for over an hour - and I can't kill it. I have used "kill -9 <id>
<demonspork> and still no results
<Jordan_U> omnomnOMINOUS: You're welcome :)
<nimbiotics> hello all. ive been googling and cannot find a way to determine which driver is my USB wifi card using. can someone please give me a hand? TIA!
<mmaksimov> demonspork have you tried "sudo kill...."?
<ariakus> alsa mixer has only volume sliders, i want to see bit depth or ssamplerare
<swierszczyk8> where can  i find  % of cpu and ram usage
<el_seano> swierszczyk8: try top
<el_seano> swierszczyk8: that is, type "top" into the console.
<demonspork> mmaksimov, yes, I have even created a root shell and still it won't die. I can't install any further packages until this dies
<Jordan_U> demonspork: It's a zombie process then, which means its parent isn't reaping it. You can get rid of the process by killing its parent, then init will reap dpkg.
<el_seano> it's an ncurses interface, after you're in top, hit h for commands.
<droon> hi everybody
<droon> ok so here it works
<demonspork> Jordan_U, how do I find its parent?
<Lauterino> LjL: ubuntu-offtopic is crap and you know it. Priv chat if you like. brb
<LjL> Lauterino: #ubuntu-offtopic is not crap and i know it because i've been there for 5 years. bye i guess.
<katesmith> hey i just wanted to let you know i was banned from a chatroom for tyring to be polite there ,, i dont know if anyone can talk to this person in #euphoria
<katesmith> <katesmith> sorry if i talk too much but hi , study lisp it is a better computer language i heard
<katesmith> * iamlost sets ban on *!*@*costume*
<katesmith> * You have been kicked from #euphoria by iamlost (banned for spam)
<LjL> katesmith: what makes you think that's ontopic for here?
<LjL> katesmith: complain to the op in question.
<Pici> katesmith: That is neither on-topic or even something that anyone here could help with.
<katesmith> pj
<katesmith> sorry
<Jordan_U> demonspork: ps -p <enter PID here> -o ppid
<ariakus> where can I get tahoma fonnt for ubuntu?
<dyne> Hey guys, I don't like to randomly come to places and put URLs, but this is a counter to prove that at least 1% of end users are GNU/Linux users, to disprove a statement claiming that not even 1% of end users were GNU/Linux users: http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<Lauterino> LjL: Ive been coding for OSS since the last 15 years. Why did you say bye to me ?
<dyne> If you could sign up, yesterday it was at 68 when I signed up now its at 300+
<blakkheim> spam
<dyne> Noooo not spam
<nikon_> i apologize to everyone
<nikon_> do not execute ctrl+alt+prtsc+k
<CharlieSu> I just changed some limits in "/etc/security/limits.conf", how do i reload that configuration without restarting?
<nikon_> it potentially stops your processes
<ariakus> dyne: emails harvesting is BAD
<alecbenzer> dyne, isnt there already a linux machine/user counter?
<LjL> Lauterino: because i'm not going to take anything to PM when there is a perfectly fine channel it can be discussed on, so i consider the matter closed (i also absolutely don't see how your coding experience is relevant to anything)
<dyne> Is there?
<Guest96002> How is the combination these days for Intel GMA x3100 and Compiz fusion? I read about lots of problems getting it to work. I was wondering if it's working out of the box now after you've installed the compiz-config settings manager?
<ariakus> nikon_: on PC keyboard only, lol
<alecbenzer> dyne, http://counter.li.org/
<bobstro> dyne:  looks like they don't have the country names in english. :)
<nimbiotics> hello all. ive been googling and cannot find a way to determine which driver is my USB wifi card using. can someone please give me a hand? TIA!
<Lauterino> LjL: So you dont like coders i take it ?
<ariakus> he will send all emails entered to spamers
<Pici> Lauterino: Please stay on topic, this channel is for support only.
<LjL> Lauterino: ok, i'll ignore your trolling now.
<demonspork> I can't kill a dpkg process, it doesn't seem to be a zombie (it has no parent) and sudo kill -9  doesn't even force it to die. This is the third time it has happened, and this is not a computer I can restart without considerable preparation
<dospod> nimbiotics: try using lspci to see if it lists the device...
<Pici> dyne: This channel is for support ONLY, please don't advertise  here.
<ariakus> CharlieSu: there must be a copy in /proc somewhere
<Lauterino> Pici: Consider talking to the right person. LjL isnt very nice in my fireeyes.
<ariakus> where can I get tahoma fonnt for ubuntu?
<LjL> !msfonts | ariakus
<ubottu> ariakus: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<guntbert> !ot | Lauterino
<ubottu> Lauterino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lauterino> !ot guntbert
<ariakus> LjL: there's no tahoma :(
<LjL> ariakus: there isn't? i don't know then, i guess you can take it manually from a Windows installation
<shazzr> Is it possible to configure a keyboard shortcut to automatically go to new messages shown in the message indicator?
<nimbiotics> dospod: thx, but as I stated, its a USB card :)
<dospod> sorry nimbiotics Im still a linux n00b lol
<nilsma> looking for a rss-reader where windows can be rearranged
<nimbiotics> dospod: dnt wry ... not the nly 1 :,
<nilsma> looking for a rss-reader where windows can be rearranged, anyone have any tips? :)
<Viccie> sorry for the repost: How is the combination these days for Intel GMA x3100 and Compiz fusion? I read about lots of problems getting it to work. I was wondering if it's working out of the box now after you've installed the compiz-config settings manager?
<LjL> ariakus: i'm reading that it's apparently not in msttcorefonts because the bold version isn't released by Microsoft, so the lack of it causes issues
<Viccie> i'm getting a second had HP laptop with this chip and was wondering if I could get it work easily
<evian> can anyone tell me if he/she encountered the following situation: at 75% of setup from CD, the installer requires the CD
<coz_> evian,  no I have never had that happen
<coz_> evian,   did you check the cd for erros?
<cipher42> can you put /boot on btrfs yet?
<ariakus> Viccie: compiz is the major source of problems, you should uninstall it
<ariakus> cipher42: no
<cipher42> thanks
<evian> yes. even wrote another one from a different mirror, test it with the specialized utility etc.
<coz_> evian,  ratjer errors   erros  is something altogether different :)
<cipher42> is 256mb enough for /boot?
<nilsma> looking for a rss-reader where windows can be rearranged, anyone have any tips? :) or suggestions of other channel to ask? :)
<ariakus> cipher42: yes
<lvh> Hello!
<Viccie> ariakus: i have it working now on a ATI card... works like a charm and i kinda like it now....
<coz_> evian,  well when you boot the live cd  and  hit enter when the little keyboard icon appears  you should see the menu one choice being check cd for errors
<evian> there is no error, it just asks for the CD it already had installed from till that point
<el_seano> I wonder what the bare minimum amount of room for /boot would be?
<ikonia> el_seano: 34meg
<nimbiotics> dospod: nevertheless, u were rite! thx!
<lvh> Could anyone explain why TERM=xterm-256color isn't the default in Ubuntu's standard .bashrc?
<coz_> evian,   doesnt sound at all usual
<evian> on the server installation cd this is an option in the menu from the first place
<el_seano> ikonia: Does that change ever?
<lvh> I'm not sure why Gnome Terminal isn't displaying 256 colors by default when it can.
<el_seano> ikonia: and is it Ubuntu specific?
<ikonia> el_seano: different kernel sizes will make it change
<ikonia> el_seano: yes
<evian> i know, that is why I wrote
<el_seano> neat!  Thanks.
<evian> is there any other ideea of testing from console that I could do?
<evian> I am now stucked in this phase
<evian> no errors, the consoles available
<coz_> evian,  I assume you check md5sum for the downloaded  iso image  ....I would also run the   "check cd for errors" optons as well... if that doesn work I would reburn the cd at the lowest speed   preferably 1x  and try again
<evian> on the VT1 just keeps asking for insertion of cd labeled ...
<dospod> nimbiotics: lucky guess lol
<istevenmon> what would happen if i connect a laptop with dhcp if i have two DNS servers running in the same network segment, two different ip range pools, the only difference would be the default gateway?
<evian> did all this, created a bunch of cds in different speeds and from images verified with hashes
<coz_> evian,  better still...download the minimal install cd... it will give you choices , including server installation.. and download directly from the servers
<mmaksimov> istevenmon, two dns or dhcp servers?
<coz_> evian,  minimal install is not  livecd  but rather text  install like the alternate cd
<istevenmon> mmaksimov: sorry DHCP servers
<meh3> hey guys, is there a way to copy my custom theme from my desktop to my laptop?
<cipher42> you can sync them
<evian> which one is it. i cannot seem to find it now on the site... probably because I am so upset that I cannot get to the shore with this issue
<coz_> meh3,  mmm  interesting question
<mmaksimov> istevenmon I believe it will pick a random one
<inglor> Hey It seems I got a problem with suspend and 10.04 on my laptop. Where should I talk about it ?
<coz_> meh3,   I have never tried to move a custom theme like that unless it was packages
<cipher42> do you have swap space?
<cipher42> i don't think you can suspend without it
<meh3> coz_, packages how?
<el_seano> meh3: I could be wrong, but I think Ubuntu One is supposed to offer something like that.  Maybe start reading up about it?
<istevenmon> mmaksimov: so there wont be operational issues?
<meh3> like the ones ready to download?
<meh3> el_seano, if it can, sure
<nikolam> AjdeGuraj5
<coz_> meh3,   well you would have to gather all of the themes  images  files  etc  and package them  not sure how difficutlt that might be
<fasta> Can I restrict my bandwidth somehow?
<ikonia> fasta: qos
<White-Horse> Hi guys can someone please help me i just bought a 24" full 1080p hd screen and i am using a hdmi to hdmi cable to connect it and there is no picture
<ariakus> OMG sound stutters when I swith windows???!
<fasta> !qos
<el_seano> Peronsally, I think it's all about having different themes between your machines.
<nilsma> looking for a rss-reader where windows can be rearranged, anyone have any tips? :) or suggestions of other channel to ask? :)
<mmaksimov> istevenmon, there should be no, _if_ there are no conflicts like say address space intersections or two servers setting up unconnected subnets etc. etc.
<LjL> fasta: type "apt-cache search traf shap" and "apt-cache search bandw shap" for some packages that might help
<coz_> fasta,  off hand i dont know but if you google   ubuntu restrict bandwidth you will get a few hits
<ariakus> how to make sound not to stop when switching between winows
<coz_> ariakus, mm can you explain that with an example?
<evian> is this the text installer image: ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso ?
<el_seano> ariakus: like when you Alt + Tab or something?
<coz_> evian,  yes but I would download the minimal install cd instead
<ariakus> yes, or just vlick windows
<sam12345> hi everybody!
<coz_> evian,   minimal install installs all current updates
<el_seano> what're the specs on your computer?
<coz_> evian,     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ariakus> el_seano: which ones?
<evian> thank you very much!
<el_seano> ariakus: processor & ram specifically.
<sam12345> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 AMD64 on my i7 but i receive an error during the boot. May I post the screenshot?
<coz_> evian,  it is a an exteremly small foot print  iso  because all files are downloaded instead of being on the cd
<evian> yes, the minimal is the one that I need
<rusivi> !maverick sam12345
<evian> I know, but I could not find it till now
<ariakus> 1.73ghz/440MB ram
<rusivi> !maverick | sam12345
<ubottu> sam12345: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<evian> the website does not offer it very easy
<coz_> evian,  when you get to the point of choosing what to install  remember that the arrows  scroll and the space bar  ticks  the choices
<sam12345> thank you
<coz_> evian,  do not use "enter" key to choose
<el_seano> ariakus: Probably a single core, yeah?
<ariakus> yes
<evian> ok, I will remember this
<el_seano> ariakus: My guess is that it's just a little slow for the Gnome DE to run smoothly.  You could try choosing a more sparse theme and turning off Desktop Effects under System->Preferences->Appearence
<ariakus> mp3s are perfectly decoding on Pentium 1 so it's not a question of specs
<klync> I've installed RT via apt, and want to install an extension, but it won't build via cpan because the RT modules aren't in the system's @INC .... any suggestions for how to build and install my perl extension in this setup?
<klync> (nb RT is a perl application)
<el_seano> alternatively, you could try a different Desktop Environment, like XFCE or LXDE
<el_seano> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<el_seano> !lxde
<mmaksimov> ariakus you can also try "lighter" distros
<White-Horse> Hi guys can someone please help me i just bought a 24" full 1080p hd screen and i am using a hdmi to hdmi cable to connect it and there is no picture
<jeand_> bonsoir
<ariakus> oh I would if they were not unusable peices of...
<el_seano> haha
<blakkheim> ariakus: they aren't
<el_seano> sorry ariakus
<jeand_> bonsoir
<ariakus> blakkheim: oh aybe thunar started to support gvfs already?
<coz_> jeand_,   bonsoir ...ca va?  #ubuntu-fr
<blakkheim> ariakus: thunar isn't a distro, it's a file manager
<mmaksimov> ariakus what exactly make them unusable?
<cablop> i got a real big problem, and i need a big real help
<inglor> I have a problem with support, where should I report it ?
<ariakus> mmaksimov: featureless as GUI controls or network transarency\
<inglor> with suspend*
<cablop> my system became corrupt so it won't mount, but... the system partition is in an encrypted filesystem
<coz_> jean   si vous voulez aller à ubuntu français  #ubuntu-fr
<blakkheim> ariakus: maybe you could be a bit more specific
<cablop> also, the stupid /dev/mapper mounted it in the same root as my own system...
<elit3m1ke> can somebody help me out with conky?
<mmaksimov> ariakus have you tried lubuntu?
<el_seano> isn't there a parsed down version of nautilus out there?
<el_seano> nautilus-simple or something like that?
<el_seano> can't remember where I heard of that.
<cablop> i mean the system to be recovered is being mounted in the same place as the system iḿ used to recover it, it is "/" bot block devices
<coz_> jeand_,    si vous voulez aller à ubuntu français  #ubuntu-fr
<cablop> how can i mount the encrypted filesystem in another linux?
<ariakus> mmaksimov: lol, in lubuntu you have to write .fonts.conf manually, thanks
<llllnostradamusl> saludos esto no es el portal hispano de ubuntu
<IdleOne> !es | llllnostradamusl
<ubottu> llllnostradamusl: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ariakus> mmaksimov: and pcmanfm is awful and has no plugins
<blakkheim> ariakus: what's wrong with that?
<el_seano> ariakus: they're will probably be a skeleton file.
<el_seano> they're=there
<el_seano> :/
<m0ar> Could someone give me an estimated number of installled packages on a bloat-ubuntu+gnome system, complete with openoffice and such?
<m0ar> Help appreciated
<blakkheim> m0ar: about a million
<mmaksimov> ariakus, well if you have to configure fonts that deep.... ;)
<m0ar> blakkheim: Seriously
<klync> m0ar: 2000
<coz_> m0ar,  mm  many many  I dont have a rough estimate however
<istevenmon> how can i preserve vrrpd configuration over reboot ?
<el_seano> actually, I don't know if there will be.  Nevermind.
<m0ar> coz_: Hah, I'm aware of that ;)
<soadfreak15> anyone know how to get an xgi volari xp5 to work right on ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> m0ar,   let me see if I can find an estimate
<ariakus> by default it ~1800 packages and ~150000 files
<blakkheim> dpkg --get-selections | wc -l
<blakkheim> would probably work
<m0ar> ariakus: Vanilla install?! O_O
<ariakus> m0ar: ubuntu gnome default
<m0ar> ariakus: That's insane!
<blakkheim> it's very bloated
<m0ar> blakkheim: old news
<cablop> i
<OttifantSir> ariakus: For an estimate, why not insert a live CD, open Synaptic and see how many it says?
<cablop> hate
<cablop> grub2
<m0ar> coz_: How come?
<cablop> i really hate greub2
<orlando_> list
<jpds> cablop: Righto.
<m0ar> I ran ubuntu before, and have moved along to Arch
<guntbert> !it | orlando_
<ubottu> orlando_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<inglor> Under which package I should report problems with Suspend?
<coz_> m0ar,  I have never been asked this question before :)  so I dont have a decent response :)
<crackstore> hye all
<crackstore> anyone from malaysia?
<m0ar> inglor: Depends on what suspends your computer?
<cablop> look... this thing depends on each installed system... then it created a whole bunch of scripts to load the system... and they're related to the system where grub resides... cause i have a second linux in the same system... then... that stupid system just fails to load cause MOUNT the / of the system owning grub!!!
<inglor> m0ar: I try to suspend my laptop and not working.
<soadfreak15> i need some help with video drivers
<cablop> this is so damn stupid!
<m0ar> inglor: tuxonice, uswsusp?
<guntbert> cablop: please calm down, ranting gets you nowhere :-)
<cablop> omg
<m0ar> Pah, ask someone else. I have no idea of what packages ubuntu uses
<cablop> :'(
<inglor> m0ar: uswsusp is installed, the other it's not
<m0ar> inglor: Okay.
<m0ar> inglor: Got enough swapspace?
<m0ar> inglor: nvm, it's suspend no hibernate
<inglor> m0ar: yea
<cablop> the system booted using the scripts to load the recovery system, using the system one, and... and guess what... i don't want to think what is happening inside those two systems
<inglor> m0ar: the think is that suspend before logging in, works!
<ejv> lol @ ranting
<m0ar> inglor: inglor as earlier said, I have no idea of how ubuntu handles that stuff
<inglor> m0ar: and after I log in and suspend, it seems it does all the work and then simply restarts. It's like something keeping it awake.
<cablop> ok
<cablop> being... somehow calmed
<inglor> m0ar: ok thanks
<m0ar> cablop: Apparently
<cablop> how does dev/mapper work?
<GODOFTHOR> i have a question
<Ken8521> GODOFTHOR, just ask
<cablop> i think /dev/mapper is working independent of the system, cause it is mounting the devices and no reading the /etc/fstab
<GODOFTHOR> can i move ubuntu from a amd desktop to a laptop thats intel based with out a reinstall.
<cablop> GODOFTHOR: i think you can if you care about the kernel
<GODOFTHOR> @cablop@ what?
<cablop> if i were you i'll install the required headers before doing that... and also making a backup
<White-Horse> bbl
<GODOFTHOR> required headers?
<cablop> i mean if you compiled the kernel or got a kernel too specific for amd, then installl a syuitable kernel
<ariakus> what thehell is avahi and why I need it?
<cablop> ok
<GODOFTHOR> i installed the x86 version of ubnuntu
<cablop> i think ubuntu is ot the same as 5 years ago...
<cablop> i mean, the community
<OttifantSir> GODOFTHOR: Never even thought of it, but if they're both the same, 32-/64-bit, and you installed a GRUB-loader, fixed the UUIDs of the disks to be mounted, it could possibly be done.
<ejv> it's your DNS daemon ariakus, you probably want to leave it
<elit3m1ke> can anybody help me with conky?
<cablop> GODOFTHOR: then the x86 version will run with not many problems in the new computer
<inglor> elit3m1ke: what you want to do with conky ?
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> How much time gparted will take to resize 500GB HDD ??
<elit3m1ke> <inglor> http://conkyhardcore.com/screenshots/2009/214-bruce-by-searchone/ i cant get this to work i was wondering if anyone could help
<GODOFTHOR> sorry to be difficult. my desktop's drive died and i had to do my homework so i poped out the laptops drive and installed ubuntu on it and now need to head to school and i need the laptop. didnt think to far ahead.
<jags> hey, I just put ubuntu studio 10.10 beta on my notebook, how in the world do I connect to my open wireless g network?  Does ubuntu require you run @ least wep or wpa?
<ubuntu_> gparted is running and running ,,, Will it stop
<ubuntu_> ?
<gartral> is there any diagnostics for wifi/network hardware in ubuntu? i'm afraid i just blewout my wifi radio
<gartral> ubuntu_: what did you tell gparted to partition?
<cablop> GODOFTHOR: can you resize the disk?
<ubuntu_> Can someone tell me how much time it will take to resize 500 GB HDD into 300GB HDD using gparted
<el_seano> jags: I had a similar issue in not being able to connect to open networks.  Turned out to be the driver I was using for my Wireless NIC.  Do you know what card you're using?
<OttifantSir> ubuntu_: How long has it been running? Did you start it from a CD or the installed system?
<cablop> in my opinion you can install a second linux on it if you can get enough free space to create a small ubuntu... just in case things go very wrong
<GODOFTHOR> My laptop disk? no its quite small 80GB i got some stuff backed up to it.
<bobbio123> how do i go from 386 to 686 i cant figure it out
<gartral> ubuntu_: IDE or SATA controller? (note, sata drives can and do run in IDE mode sometimes)
<cablop> ubuntu_ it wil depends on many factors
<ariakus> bobbio123: there's no 386 support any longer
<ubuntu_> gardar, cablop SATA HDD
<ubuntu_> gardar, cablop , I am worrying that is should not corrupt my data
<jags> el_seano, not sure on the card, shouldn't I beable to bring up the wlan0 interface and use iwlist to find an open network?
<gartral> ubuntu_: i'm gartral type gart[tab] gardar will yell at you
<cablop> ubuntu_ i think you can run a test before and make an idea.... if you see it is going to take too much time you can consider a different alternative
<GODOFTHOR> @cablop@ If the kernel panics will the file system remain in tact?
<el_seano> jags: In theory, yes.  But your ability to do so depends on the driver your card is using.
<el_seano> jags: Just a sec.
<inglor> elit3m1ke: sorry if you cannot define the problem I can't help you. A general "not working" or "cannot get it done" it's not defining the problem.
<jags> anyone know the command to bring up a network device offhand?
<cablop> ubuntu_ don't you have a secondary disk? a fast way is to move all out and recreate the partitions from scratch, or maybe to create an lvm to hold dinamic size "partitions"
<el_seano> jags: type 'lspci | grep Network'
<gartral> GODOFTHOR: in theroy, yes, if your running EXT3 or 4, anything else, again yes, but you'll have bad files somewhere onles it was over empty space
<GODOFTHOR> ok, ill give it a shot.
<elit3m1ke> inglor when i load it only half the of conky loads
<rain_bow> which packages i have to install for netbeans and eclipse and i want to work with both of them C,C++,Java ?
<GODOFTHOR> @JAGS@ SUDO ifconfig <Device> start
<gartral> is there any diagnostics for wifi/network hardware in ubuntu? i'm afraid i just blewout my wifi radio
<jags> el_seano, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<el_seano> ha!  perfect, that's exactly my card.
<jags> lol
<el_seano> go to system->administration->hardware drivers
<GODOFTHOR> thanks for the help, peace out
<cablop> ok... this is so fucking nice... grub2 is not detecting my other linux install... what can i do?
<el_seano> jags: deactivate the b43 driver and use the STL driver, I think
<el_seano> jags: sorry, the STA driver
<maco> !language | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gartral> ubuntu_: that size, in IDE mode, you're looking at about 45 mins to an hour, depending on fragmentation. SATA, 15-35 minutes, depending on fragmentatation
<ubuntu_> cablop, But If I cancel it now, then it may actually curropt hdd, I have one laptop with 500GB. desktop with 320 GB or less, only 100 GB free on laptop -
<jags> el_seano, I don't have 'hardware drivers' in ubuntu studio, there is 'additional drivers' but I need a wan connection to use it apparently
<cablop> ubuntu_ i mean run it in test mode
<el_seano> gah, obnoxious.
<cablop> but i never did that
<el_seano> you'll have to do it from the terminal.
<allure> my gnome-terminal has no menu... how do I enable it again?
<el_seano> first, confirm the b43 driver is being used.
<Chaos2358> hey guys look i know I dont' need really need antivirus using ubuntu but i'm planning on giving my brother some movies and music and he uses windows so can some one reoccomend a good virus scanner so i dont give him something infected?
<ubuntu_> gardar, cablop It is already running , http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs308.snc4/40750_448690563296_753383296_5258381_6151030_n.jpg just uploaded now
<cablop> to run in test mode means you can run it as a simulation, not modifying anything for real
<gartral> ubuntu_: are you sure you had less than 320 gb on the other partition?
<el_seano> jags: type 'lsmod | grep b43' and see if anything comes up.
<inglor> elit3m1ke: try look at the logs. Generally linux is a well defined system and like always packages provide logs along with messages in screen for debugging. if even from finding exactly the problem with the conky config you suggest can't find an answer you should probably look for contact the author of it and not a general ubuntu channel.
<p5_2010> hallo
<xangua> #windows > Chaos2358
<thechitow> hello p5_2010
<IdleOne> allure: right click > show menu bar
<Chaos2358> xangua what?
<allure> IdleOne: so easy... thank you :)
<jags> el_seano, 4 lines, b43 being first
<IdleOne> allure: sure thing
<ivnnvi> I have an problem I can not connect to my server and my site, but only from my ubuntu??
<cablop> but maybe gparted can't, maybe you'll need to use the commandline commands for that
<ubuntu_> gardar, no no, 320 GB is on Desktop separate disk so not possible to have network backup
<Chaos2358> xangua my question isnt ABOUT windows. It's about a virus scan for ubuntu
<ubuntu_> gardar, I am talking about laptop which has 500 GB hdd
<p5_2010> ben nieuw hier eb vraag om hulp aub
<el_seano> jags: My laptop battery is running dry so I'm gonna point you to a site with the instructions, just a sec.
<jags> el_seano, thank you
<cablop> any way to make my grub2 to recognize my other system?
<Chaos2358> xangua my question isnt ABOUT windows. It's about a virus scan for ubuntu
<Chaos2358> hey guys look i know I dont' need really need antivirus using ubuntu but i'm planning on giving my brother some movies and music and he uses windows so can some one reoccomend a good virus scanner so i dont give him something infected?
<guntbert> !nl | p5_2010
<ubottu> p5_2010: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<el_seano> jags: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<cablop> maybe i can do something really dirty... that is to install the old grub and chain load the grub2 then the encrypted system
<p5_2010> dankjewel
<el_seano> look for instructions on getting the driver from Broadcom
<el_seano> have to take off now.
<el_seano> sorry :/
<inglor> cablop: have you tried: update-grub ?
<xangua> then see !virus Chaos2358
<inglor> cablop: of update-grub2 ?
<cablop> inglor, yes i did it, then it is doing weird things
<inglor> cablop: define weird
<cablop> i have two ubuntus in the same machine, one is encrypted, the other is to rescue the system in case of need
<Chaos2358> Xangua no i'm going to continue asking right here if you dont like it go to #eatme
<LjL> Chaos2358: clamav is the virus scanner for windows viruses in ubuntu, but i really don't think it's up to par with windows scanners.
<LjL> !clamav > Chaos2358    (Chaos2358, see the private message from ubottu)
<inglor> cablop: ok
<xangua> !attitude | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<LjL> uh there isn't a factoid, thought there was
<mata> someone here?
<mata> i need help
<guntbert> !ask | mata
<ubottu> mata: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chaos2358> LjL so best bet would just be to let him scan it all before it takes it off the flashdrive?
<mj8741> Chaos2358: you can get an antivirus from Applications; Ubuntu Software Center
<mata> i have an VPS with linux, and i dont know how to compile an pvpgn
<LjL> Chaos2358: i'd do that
<cablop> inglor, ok... iĺl try
<Chaos2358> thank you people
<mata> someone ask to me
<Chaos2358> its really messed up that there are so many hall monitors that try to redirect you to different rooms for a simple ubuntu related question just cause the are bored
<cablop> i have two ubuntus installed in the same netbook, then i updated one of them and removed the old kernel... then the update grub thing deleted the initrd of the second ubuntu, cause it is related to that kernel number... now... i can't access the secondary system...
<blakkheim> Chaos2358: actually it's becase you're asking a windows question in an ubuntu channel
<mata> chaos
<cablop> now i plan to install the old grub
<mata> i need help with ubnutu server
<rusivi> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cablop> and find a way to let it boot the old system and keep it untouched, then chainload the new grub to keep it for the main ubuntu
<iarp> mata: join #ubuntu-server
<Chaos2358> blakkheim it wasnt a windows question i asked for a UBUNTU virus scan so i wouldnt infect a windows computer with dorment virus
<LjL> blakkheim: except of course he's not
<demonspork> is there anything further I can do to kill this broken dpkg process? It has no parent (I checked) and I can't even kill it with "sudo kill -9 2351" the shell that originally started it ended when the SSH session timed out, and it has been stuck like this for over an hour.
<LjL> !virus | Chaos2358 all info should be here really
<ubottu> Chaos2358 all info should be here really: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mata> none is in the channel ubnutu-server
<Chaos2358> Suddenly i'm reminded of junior high school
<mata> chaos?
<guntbert> Chaos2358: please stop those off topic comments
<iarp> mata: you're not even in it.
<cablop> i think... nobody understand my problem...
<mata> i am
<iarp> !server | mata
<ubottu> mata: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Chaos2358> to those who gave me useful information i thank you to all others thank you for the insight into your personality
<LjL> mata: you're not.
<Maleko> hey guys is there way to get more updated software packages on ubuntu?
<LjL> mata: the channel is #ubuntu-server
<bobstro> Chaos2358:  everything here moves at 90 MPH. the ops keep up as best they can. don't take it personally. you got some good info. good luck with it.
<Maleko> ..without compiling from sources
<guntbert> !newest | Maleko
<ubottu> Maleko: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ZykoticK9> Maleko, for updated software check for a PPA, but you might want to see the !latest (someone just sent it)
<Maleko> hurr durr
<random_guy> gay botnetting server
<Maleko> things like this makes me just wanna switch to archlinux or gentoo :\
<Maleko> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<LjL> random_guy: excuse me?
<LjL> Maleko: who's stopping you? there are different distribution because they fulfill different needs.
<xangua> Maleko: there are ppa! and also getdeb & playdeb http://www.getdeb.net/
<Maleko> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<random_guy> one of you in here keeps botnetting a server, its almost dead
<Maleko> anyone ever used backports?
<raidel> can some one help me to fix xubuntu audio problem
<guntbert> !askthebot | Maleko
<ubottu> Maleko: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<random_guy> the jokes over, smart ass
<guntbert> random_guy: stop that please - now
<Maleko> umm xangua: if i add backports, what happen if there are 2 same packages?
<Maleko> with diff version
<raidel> can someone help me with xubuntu audio problem
<enav> hi i bought a new HP printer and this is the first time im gonna use printer with my ubuntu...   i chek the printer menu and its looks installed but is not working
<guntbert> Maleko: the newer version draws ...
<xangua> i don't use backports Maleko, so no idea
<rusivi> !xubuntu | raidel
<ubottu> raidel: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<enav> what im doing wrong
<Maleko> hai there guntbert
<wxga666> hello
<stilia-johny> hi ..
<stilia-johny>  i want help
<wxga666> u need help
<raidel> in what you need hel-p
<stilia-johny> the led of hhard disk blinkink nonstop and my laptop stuck
<ActionParsnip> enav: check the hplip site for compatibility
<bna> i got a message saying my channel moved here
<bna> what is this i don't have linux
<stilia-johny> any?
<ActionParsnip> stilia-johny: can you run: top   ?
<babu__> is matlab available for ubuntu10.04
<stilia-johny> now i reboot it and its ok...
<ActionParsnip> bna: what channel did you join?
<enav> i found the solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467179
<stilia-johny> i reboot it by pressing power bttn
<bna> it's on another network
<ActionParsnip> bna: then change network
<cybercrypt> how do I get a custom livecd to mount the squashfs?
<ActionParsnip> bna: use /network networkname
<bna> no the channel i was in is on another network and it said to come here
<ActionParsnip> bna: what client are you using?
<bna> it's not even a techie channel i go by beernacid
<bna> i use mirc and trillian
<rusivi> babu_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<ActionParsnip> bna: i'd ask in ##windows then as those are windows clients
<cesurasean> Can someone help me out with this problem I'm having after an upgrade of my entire system. - http://pastebin.com/YiBbY6Ar
<bna> no i mean a person said i should come here just because
<a0011010011> I am trying to delete non empty folders , I am able to delete files but not the folders they are hosting this is the command I have "find -name '*Bones.*'  | xargs rm"
<bobstro> bna:  what were you discussing? somebody may have pasted something into wrong window, perhaps?
<bna> they posted it in the channel and got banned from the network
<bna> nah it was a flood
<ActionParsnip> cesurasean: if you boot to livecd and run: sudo blkid, does you get a match with the UUID?
<pepsiman> hi, my computer is stuck on the mythbuntu splash screen. network, ssh, mythtv-backend are working. Xorg log ends "using VT number 8"
<bobstro> bna:  oh, then i wouldn't go following their recommendations!
<ZykoticK9> cesurasean, the entry for / in your /etc/fstab is using the wrong UUID i believe - you could either correct the UUID or use the old /dev/sdX# method
<enav> ActionParsnip: dude what is hplip???
<bna> why would anyone do that does this chan exactly need more people?
<ActionParsnip> a0011010011: i'd ask in #bash
<ActionParsnip> enav: it's HP's project to support Linux
<a0011010011> ok thanks
<babu__> is matlab available for ubuntu10.04
<cybercrypt> a0011010011: you need rmdir or rm -rf if you want to rm dirs
<momentum> what provides pthreads dev? libpthread-stubs0-dev is already installed on my machine; ubuntu 10.04
<bna> just wondering what that was all about, this channel seems to be not troublemaking so who knows
<iarp> bna: theres a ##windows here on freenode
<ActionParsnip> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in lucid
<bna> yeah i was in a social channel and somebody was flooding saying to come here i just wondered why
<CkhiKuzad> D: my mount binary is no longer working with mounting an ISO through loopback
<babu__> can anybody give the link for facebook plugin for pidgin in ubuntu10.04
<babu__> can anybody give the link for facebook plugin for pidgin in ubuntu10.04
<demonspork> babu__, http://google.com
<xangua> bna: if you don't have any ubuntu related question you can stay quite or go to the offtopic channel
<ActionParsnip> babu__: if you download the install script it will install
<ActionParsnip> !google | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ZykoticK9> babu__, plugin is not longer required - see http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php for setup instructions
<xangua> babu__: you don't need a plugin, use the jaber client you like moree http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<xangua> more*
<bna> yeahyou guys are great, you have people spamming other places with botnets but i should leave
<bna> k
<demonspork> sorry, I am a little bit frustrated with everything atm
<CkhiKuzad> if i am unable to use loopback in my mount binary, is there a way to get the iso2660 filesystem installed?
<ilovefairuz> !info octave3.2 | babu__, ActionParsnip, this is a matlab-like tool
<ubottu> babu__,: octave3.2 (source: octave3.2): GNU Octave language for numerical computations (3.2 branch). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.3-1build1 (lucid), package size 9465 kB, installed size 29600 kB
<babu__> thank u
<nimbiotics> which would be a good program to download an entire web site?
<ilovefairuz> CkhiKuzad: the loop option doesn't specify a file system, it's how it accesses a file (the .iso image) on an mounted partition, not a device file
<iarp> nimbiotics: httrack
<rusivi> babu_ / ilovefairuz I used Matlab on Windows in 2006 and found it then to be superior to Octave in ease of usability, functionality, and graphically. IDK how it fairs against Octave now, nor on Ubuntu.
<nimbiotics> iarp: thx
<iarp> nimbiotics: nvm thats window only program i forgot.
<iarp> nimbiotics: heh i stand corrected now. it has ubuntu release 'webhttrack'
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: wget is my suggestion
<rusivi> babu_ also the .m extension files were not line for line transferrable
<Dice-Man> hi there
<ilovefairuz> hello Dice-Man
<Dice-Man> when i typed the following gpg cmd : gpg --encrypt my_file it asked for an username
<Dice-Man> there are no gpg channel here
<erUSUL> Dice-Man: use « gpg -c my_file » if you want to be only asked for a pssword for the file
<jMyles> Hmmm, I am showing us.archive.ubuntu.com as being down, but iswebsiteup.com shows it up.
<Dice-Man> hum i want to encrypt it with the key i generated erUSUL
<ActionParsnip> jMyles: change sources using Software Sources in the System menu
<ilovefairuz> jMyles: routing
<erUSUL> Dice-Man: then enter your email when asked for username
<Dice-Man> ok
<Dice-Man> hum i need a precision about it : what is "an empty" line
<Dice-Man> the cmd asked for my username an empty line
<cesurasean> ZykoticK9, my /etc/fstab does not show any UIDs....
<erUSUL> Dice-Man: a line without anything in it
<Dice-Man>  
<Dice-Man> like this ?
<Dice-Man> ok i got it
<esphera> gn
<esphera> anyone using puredyne?
<ZykoticK9> cesurasean, are you looking at the right one?  your error certainly states a missing/incorrect UUID.  somethings strange man.  good luck - gotta run.
<erUSUL> Dice-Man: just hit enter without typing nything ...
<Dice-Man> ok
<Dice-Man> i'm testing it
<enav> NICEEEEEEEEEE   my new printer works great  thanks guys
<gionnico> hello
<gionnico> i have a bluetooth gps
<gartral> anyone know of any precompiled binary web browsers?
<gionnico> i wrote /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to autobind it to /dev/rfcomm0
<gionnico> well why doesn't it work??
<gionnico> it works with rfcomm bind rfcomm0 <mac> 1
<KukuNut> gartral: firfox?
<ilovefairuz> gartral: google chrome
<gionnico> why doesnt it autobind it on startup (of bluetooth) ???
<gartral> KukuNut: link please?
<ActionParsnip> !browser | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<gartral> KukuNut: i need to use wget :|
<gionnico> /etc/init.d/bluetooth is started though !
<ilovefairuz> gartral: and mozilla provide firefox binaries too
<aeon-ltd> !chrome
<gartral> ilovefairuz: i need a wget-able link, my browsers are all fubar due to a hole in my disk'd data field >.<
<sburwood> I have a problem with my HP D2660 printer.  It printed before but doesn't any more.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/506795/
<gionnico> help me?
<thejocker> ciao
<thejocker> :)
<sburwood> gionnico: I wish I could help you, but I doubt that I could help anyone with technical questions ...
<gartral> KukuNut: i need a wget-able link, my browsers are all fubar due to a hole in my disk'd data field >.<
<ilovefairuz> gartral: http://goo.gl/eezX
<Dice-Man> ok it runs thanks erSUL
<ActionParsnip> sburwood: check the HPLIP site to get the latest HPLIP
<enav> sburwood: what is the problem
<gartral> ilovefairuz: NIIIICE i need too remember goog.le can deeplink
<Eighteens> what directory can i found the sound config file, my volume icon dissapeared... I still have sound, but no icon next to the clock
<ActionParsnip> gartral: sudo add-apt-key ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<enav> ActionParsnip: i din't do taht to solve my problem
<ilovefairuz> Eighteens: right click on the indicator applet and re-add the volume applet
<sburwood> enav: I have Lucid on my computer.  I've printed with that computer.  I have tried lately to print an Open Office document, but it didn't work.
<Eighteens> ilovefairuz thanks i'll have a look :)
<xangua> ilovefairuz: wrong, Eighteensright clic in the panel> add > indicator applet
<gartral> ActionParsnip: apt/dpkg/aptitude/package managers.. all fubar.. need new disk.. need to get online to buy new disk... need web browser that isnt fubar.. need disk that isnt fubar.. the loop has finally broken
<Eighteens> xangua, thank you also
<sburwood> enav: I put the print queue in a position to be always on top and watch as the job is sent to the printer and is presented quickly as having printed, but it didn't print
<enav> sburwood: come to private chat
<sburwood> ok
<gionnico> i have a bluetooth gps
<gionnico> i wrote /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf to autobind it to /dev/rfcomm0
<gionnico> well why doesn't it work??
<Eighteens> it was there after first install, then when i did update, sound was garbled, so i went into startup applications, and dissabled pusleaudio, and really wierd, i still have sound, but sound is not garbled, but i have no volume icon, next to clock and weather, mail icon
<gionnico> it works with rfcomm bind rfcomm0 <mac> 1
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i see, grab the tar.gz of firefox and it'll work    you could always just run the liveCD
<gionnico> why doesnt it autobind it on startup (of bluetooth) ???
<gartral> ActionParsnip: no cdrom! lol. and i dont have any flashdrives.
<gionnico> -_-
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: I cant find my cdpron where is it ?
<taomaster> go in terminal and type in  alsamixer -c0   4 your sound issue
<thejocker> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<esphera> anyone using puredyne?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then you could go buy on for the price of a pack of smokes
<gartral> Lauterino: mine has a slot for a cdrom drive, but the pins are bent. >.<
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: huh?
<Lauterino> gartral: Excellent! :P
<Lauterino> gartral: Yes, those Proms :)
<hiexpo> is anyone else having prob with facebook chat in pidgin?
<Lauterino> hiexpo: Faceplant ? / not quite getting you sir...
<xangua> hiexpo: no
<hiexpo> xangua, ok
<xangua> hiexpo: using the facebook plugin¿ better use xmpp http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Lauterino> Eeek, 20.000 gigabits on some faker on efnet. He didnt get to use his internet for a month :P
<uLinux> my Indicator Applet Session turned red. what does that mean
<LjL> !ot | Lauterino
<ubottu> Lauterino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<clergyman> Hi, I'm struggling with getting my mic to work in skype.. I've got a thinkpad t510, and it has worked before, but something must have changed.. If I turn the volume up high enough.. I can hear myself through my speakers, but nothing's coming out the other end of thec conversation
<xangua> uLinux: restart
<clergyman> What am I doing wrong?
<clergyman> I don't remember making any sound related changes
<tsrk> How can I change the SSH banner "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu4" so that it doesn't include the "Debian-3ubuntu4"?
<ActionParsnip> tsrk: check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Do you have gadmin-sshd yet ?
<tsrk> ActionParsnip: That file only has the banner that the user sees after logging in, not the one that I'm referring to.
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: not heard of it
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Fairly neat
<uLinux> xangua: tks i did an update ..
<uLinux> bbr
<uLinux> brb
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: ok i've see what it is, why is it needed?
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: users ssh in to the server, you can change the port in sshd_config ....
<Eighteens> xangua thanks for the tip on the alsamixer
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: It only took 2 weeks to code granted many cups of coffee :)
<IdleOne> !ot | Lauterino
<ubottu> Lauterino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: what else can it possibly do??
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Rwad the features
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Read the features. Itll be in, np.
<herbayjhiad> I am dual-booting my machine with Ubuntu 9.10 and windows vista, re-installed the vista OS and GRUB loader is no longer working can anyone please advice how I can get the GRUB loader working so that I can access the Ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: looks a bit excessive
<sputnick> hi there
<agentgasmask> sputnick: Hi
<sputnick> anyone knows if the problems with 8xxx intel graphic cards is resolved with 10.10 Maverick ? With Lucid, it's bugged : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: One click regeneration of all keys requied ? ... Id say its highly required.
<clergyman> http://guide.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466096  I've tried that, still not working
<ActionParsnip> Lauterino: you can do that easily with a single command.
<clergyman> I might try a reboot..
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: You still can. Its faster with the gui though
<herbayjhiad> I am dual-booting my machine with Ubuntu 9.10 and windows vista, re-installed the vista OS and GRUB loader is no longer working can anyone please advice how I can get the GRUB loader working so that I can access the Ubuntu 9.10
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Ps: Its still ultimately configurable
<Johanness> herbayjhiad: I think you need to install a bootloader.
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: 45 years of coding does that you know :)
<herbayjhiad> johanness: how do I get that done?
<isw> This might sound kind of crazy but is there an application built in or available for Ubuntu users to take 2 webbrowsers and automatically spit them up side by side onscreen with a click or 2?
<coolroot> herbayjhiad: i think it's better to make ubuntu bootable in usb...or boot it using livecd....and from there u can...config ur ubuntu... :)
<enav> ActionParsnip: dude i fix my HP problem and the problem of other guy  just changing the driver to CUPS
<Johanness> herbayjhiad: from windows, i don't know, you can reinstall Ubuntu but it will overwrite youre existing ubuntu
<enav> ActionParsnip: In not necessary download stuff
<Lauterino> ActionParsnip: Please try to be nice towards us government workers as well. Can i get a Yey on that ?
<mkarl> herbayjhiad, I had a similar problem some time ago with XP, Super Grub Disk helped me quite a lot.
<DsDude> Hey guys, I need some help on something
<el_seano> DsDude: just ask.
<uLinux> !ask
<herbayjhiad> mkarl: how do i get that?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DsDude> alright sorry
<el_seano> :D
<DsDude> I have a program that I extracted, but now I need to compile it
<DsDude> its basically just a bunch of c files
<ilovefairuz> !compile | DsDude
<ubottu> DsDude: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DsDude> and it has a makefile
<mkarl> herbayjhiad, its a free download, there are a couple to choose from, brb, i'll see if i can remember which one i used.
<herbayjhiad> ok
<uLinux> How can I quickly check if a package is installed without going to synaptic?
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: apt-cache policy packagename
<el_seano> uLinux: And for future reference '
<z00m> how do i move a folder from root into my home
<el_seano> 'man aptitude'
<z00m> mv  command ?
<el_seano> or 'man apt-get' or 'man apt-cache'
<uLinux> tks ilovefairuz  ok el_seano
<ilovefairuz> z00m: yes
<z00m> or better still, how do i open a file browser with root provs ?
<z00m> prives
<ilovefairuz> z00m: gksu
<z00m> haha 3rd time right privs
<mkarl> herbayjhiad, the website for SGD is http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ , i think SGD2 is the one i used
<agentgasmask> z00m: gksudo nautilus
<skyburner> http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507489
<skyburner> need for maverick
<EpicSci> F-spot doesn't seem to handle RAW very well. Is there a better photo manager that handles RAW etc?
<DsDude> Guys
<skyburner> tried to build a patched kernel by my own ... after hours of kernelbuildtv it ended all in an uuups
<DsDude> when you have a program that you need to compile
<DsDude> do you extract it first
<ilovefairuz> EpicSci: try digikam
<EpicSci> ilovefairuz, thanks
<DsDude> or keep it like it is
<ilovefairuz> DsDude: all on one line
<chus225> Hi all
<billy_> yes?
<DsDude> alright
<Injection33> what shell opens up with the terminal?
<Injection33> bash?
<billy_> when I first installed skype I made a test call to my home land line and it rang
<DsDude> When you download the program that needs to be compiled, do you extract it, then try to compile? or do you leave it as it is and try to compile it
<billy_> anyone know how that worked?
<osamakhn> hello all!
<scott_ino> why does this still say this room is ubuntu-unregged
<pope_> if anyone has time, i need some help trying to figure out how to deal with untrusted resources.  how do i trust the resources for all the packages that need to be updated for RC1
<ilovefairuz> DsDude: generic instructions: tar xvf filename.tar.gz && cd filename && ./configure && make
<arvut> is there anyone else having problems connecting the Nokia N900 to Lucid Lynx lately? I can get it to show up in 'Computer' but can't browse it as I used to..
<chus225> Anybody knows if there is any way to upgrade the iPhone firm using ubuntu???
<Braber01> Are there any channels for help with scp or ssh?
<hiexpo> xangua, thanks got it fixed now
<scott_ino> chus225, can't do it I don't think, can't even do it via virtualmachine
<ilovefairuz> !maverick | pope_
<ubottu> pope_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<billy_> also, anyone have any ideas why flash drives don't work on this ubuntu anymore?  Or simple unbranded media players, or phones?
<ilovefairuz> !details | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rob0917> I'm running 10.04 and I've installed wine and I am trying to install from a windows cd but I need to make it executable and am unable to change permissions .wHAT SHOULD i DO?
<Braber01> Hi I was having trouble getting something to scp to my desktop so I decided to ssh to my laptop however now I don't know how to open this *.ods file with Xwindows with ssh
<scott_ino> billy_, most should work, usually when flash drives don't work they have some weird software on them
<rob0917> sorry about caps
<billy_> you mean like an executable?
<rob0917> billy_, yes
<scott_ino> billy_, certain drives have their own software on there to manage them
<scott_ino> can cause problems
<billy_> ah, and if it were a windoze executable that would mess it up?
<scott_ino> billy_, usually you can simply reformat the drive, and the partition containing the executable remains intact
<billy_> thanks scott.
<DsDude> I tried to do that command fairy, but it says that it cannot open, no such directory
<ilovefairuz> Braber01: ODS files are OpenOffice Calc spreedsheets
<scott_ino> np
<Maleko> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kad__> i need help, i have sony vaio, my wireless is not working although i can scan and try to connect to my SID it keep trying to connect and suddenly give me error that it doesn't established this SID, i try to open from windows/Mobile it works perfectly only under Ubunut it give me like this why?
<billy_> another question, can you format a flash drive with ntfs so it can be read by ubuntu , vista ?
<Braber01> ilovefairuz: yes I know how can I get one to open when I'm using SSH?
<edbian> billy_, fat32 would be more appropriate because of the size and overhead.
<edbian> billy_, both os's can read fat32
<rob0917> how do I make a windows cd executable?
<rusivi> kad__ what encryption type (if any) is your wifi router currently using?
<billy_> well my daughter want to put HD video files on her flash drive and can't because it's fat32
<kad__> rusivi, WPA
<edbian> rob0917, This is Ubuntu support not windows
<scott_ino> billy_, then use NTFS
<edbian> billy_, How big is this thing?
<scott_ino> billy_, ubuntu can read and write NTFS
<rusivi> kad__ for now, try WPA2-PSK, WEP64, WEP128 and let us know if any work for you.
<billy_> well edbian, she would use this flash drive here on this ubuntu machine
<ilovefairuz> Braber01: use ssh -X option to enabling X forwarding and try the command: oocalc filename.ods
<rob0917> edbian, I'm running ubuntu ,I'm trying to install a cd with wine
<billy_> so the next question is does ext4 which this ubuntu is on, store large HD video files?
<edbian> rob0917, You're trying to install a CD?
<rusivi> rob0917: which program are you trying to install?
<scott_ino> billy_, yes but windows wont read ext by default, I
<edbian> billy_, yes but windows doesn't read ext natively
<scott_ino> 'd use ntfs
<scott_ino> ha sorry i realize both me and edbian are responding
<scott_ino> ')
<edbian> billy_, (ext is a better fs)
<edbian> scott_ino, ha ha
<rob0917> rusivi, watchtower cd
<edbian> scott_ino, Didn't mean to butt in! :P
<kad__> rusivi, still same problem
<rusivi> rob0917: one sec i'll check that out
<scott_ino> edbian, the more the merrier
<billy_> OK, so she formats the flash drive in NTFS, puts the HD files from vista on it and then this ubuntu machine can read it?
<edbian> billy_, yes
<StaffanE> has anybody tried an upgrade from 9.10->10.4->10.10 without reboot inbetween? (Got a picky raid-controller)
<rob0917> rusivi, I need to make the cd executable
<billy_> excellent.  We have lives on here and it can produce blu-ray format files.
<scott_ino> billy_, yes, You'll need to make sure you have NTFS-3g package installed, not sure if it's installed by default on ubuntu
<rusivi> rob0917 Is this what your looking to get working -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1485
<billy_> scott, thanks.  The only thing we have missing is to actually author the blu-ray image, but we can burn it as a data disk and play it on our PS3
<rob0917> rusivi, Let me check it out ,thanks
<scott_ino> billy_, linux authoring can be done, not sure about blu-ray but linux has all kind of neat transcoding/authoring tools available
<rob0917> rusivi, yes that's it
<merlin2049er> hey, is there a way to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04?
<billy_> scott, yes, lives can certainly transcode.  we put sd video and hd video all in one stream and let lives transcode it into the blu-ray format
<billy_> and then burn it onto blu-ray disc
<billy_> then PS3 can play it
<scott_ino> billy_, seems like you have that aspect taken care of;) i don't deal with physical media anymore as I let my server do the work ;)
<rob0917> rusivi, I need to change the cd to executable
<billy_> cool.  you guys are way more knowlegeble than me
<rusivi> rob0917: With WINE installed, you should be able to go to the .exe installer for the CD right click and open with WINE
<scott_ino> rob0917, right-click, properties/permissons/click box that says run as executable
<scott_ino> rob0917, check the Wine-HQ app database to make sure it can work in wine
<billy_> another question, I see these guys talking about wine.  does maverick have more complete wine configuration capability?
<rob0917> rusivi, I get an error message that the file needs to be executable but I'm unable to change it
<Classic> hello all. I have a general question.. Which distro should i use for a usb key bootable system to quickly troubleshoot pcs?
<magnetron> Classic: i suggest ubuntu
<edbian> Classic, Build your own! ;)
<rusivi> rob0917 try opening it via a Terminal, change directory to the executable, then WINE install.exe or whatever the program name is.
<f00bar80> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 , i'm asking how to have/setup what's considered to be like webdav in windows ?
<scott_ino> billy_, in my experience wine is only good for certain things, I'd check the app database to see if your program has a gold rating or higher before even considering it, otherwise get yourself a virtual machine like virtualbox and run windows in it
<billy_> classic, why not the latest and greatest?  maverick?
<arvut> system rescue cd might be good, I find it quite useful
<rob0917> rusivi, ok thanks
<thechitow> what do i need to do to get google earth working?
<magnetron> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rusivi> scott_ino if a program is not in gold/platinum status, please bug it, the WINE/Ubuntu dev's want to know about it!
<rusivi> :)
<scott_ino> rusivi, of course ;)
<billy_> scott, is virtual box available thru the software sources here on ubuntu?
<Brad404> can anyone help me make Ubuntu automatically mount all partitions at startup? I know I have to edit the fstab file, but I am not sure what mount options I should use
<scott_ino> billy_, go to their website, they have two different versions
<scott_ino> billy_, it's very easy to setup
<billy_> thanks scott
<scott_ino> np
<ilovefairuz> !mount | Brad404
<ubottu> Brad404: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<billy_> anyone use apt-rpm to install rpms on ubuntu?
<ejv> that sounds like a terrible idea
<ilovefairuz> and indeed it is, use alien to convert the package
<Classic> billy_, maverick? i will take a look
<Classic> never heard of it
<billy_> alrighty ilove
<Braber01> is there a LaTeX channel here on Freenode?
<Classic> oh lol
<ejv> uhh #latex ?
<Braber01> never mind I found out
<billy_> oh, and one more final question:  is the adobe 64-bit flash player plugin for firefox out and working?
<Classic> i mean some distro that would be a full install under a gig
<mamece2> hello, i love music, and scrobbling, would u reccommend rhtythmbox or songbird?
<rusivi> Brad404: one that I used for internal partition auto-mounting was Storage Device Manager available from Ubuntu Software Center
<ejv> mamece2: banshee
<rusivi> Brad404: it was set it, and forget it
<magnetron> mamece2: songbird is not developed anymore, i recommend you don't use it
<mamece2> ejv banshee? why?
<scott_ino> billy_, check out alien for .rpm conversion, but you shouldn't need it for pretty much anything as there is probably a .deb out there somewhere
<mamece2> magnetron oic
<ejv> mamece2: cuz it's the best: http://banshee.fm/
<lUzErO> hi
<DsDude> Guys, when you use the "make" command in the terminal to compile the program I receive this error: cd src && make
<DsDude> make[1]: Entering directory `/root/tfn2k/src'
<DsDude> gcc -Wall -O3    disc.c   -o disc
<DsDude> disc.c: In function 'main':
<DsDude> disc.c:24: warning: implicit declaration of function 'exit'
<FloodBot4> DsDude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<billy_> thanks scott
<DsDude> disc.c:24: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'
<ejv> wow DsDude, ever heard of IRC etiquette?
<mamece2> i tryed amarok but it was hell
<ejv> mamece2: give it a whirl
<DsDude> didnt know it was gonna be that messy
<DsDude> ugh
<lUzErO> hello
<magnetron> lUzErO: h3110
<mamece2> ejv can banshee write metadata into the files?
<DsDude> I couldnt use the "make" command, cause it gave me errors
<billy_> anyone, is the 64-bit adobe flash player out and working?
<DsDude> and the terminal doesnt even recognize ./configure
<ilovefairuz> billy_: still in beta
<lUzErO> whats up?
<ilovefairuz> !ot  | lUzErO
<ubottu> lUzErO: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<billy_> thanks ilove
<billy_> anyway, nite all
<DsDude> Does anyone know what could be the problem
<mamece2> nite
<lUzErO> :)
<Kingsy> why is it that fresh installs of new versions of ubuntu and upgraded versions look different everytime?
<Kingsy> its odd
<ilovefairuz> !paste | DsDude
<ubottu> DsDude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<magnetron> Kingsy: if you upgrade it will not replace your current theme settings
<ejv> mamece2: like id3v2?
<Braber01> well nobody seems to be answering me in #latex; do I need to escape the ':' when writing a laTeX doc?
<ozgur> hi people
<ejv> Braber01: be patient
<ozgur> need some help with the partition table
<DsDude> alright sorry
<DsDude> here it is
<DsDude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506841/
<mamece2> ejv yes, write the cover in the file, so it will remain with the cover no matter what player u use
<ejv> mamece2: not sure, probably
<ejv> mamece2: it takes like 2 seconds to install just play with it lol
<ejv> mamece2: learn via discovery/exploration
<mamece2> ejv ok
<mosheunn> I load my system ubuntu server and all i get is a screen telling me the errors I made with my outomount script I cannot get a console promp how do i boot safe mode in ubuntu ?
<ejv> mosheunn: grab your livecd
<mamece2> ejv i just dont like to install too much apps just to try because i came from windows and windows get slow if u install and unisntall a lot of programs, will this happen to ubuntu too?
<magnetron> mosheunn: press shift button at boot to get to the grub menu, choose the safe mode
<lUzErO> bye
<ejv> mamece2: yea that's nonsense in linux land, don't be afraid to install something, it can be easily removed
<ejv> mamece2: here's the PPA for it, so you can have cutting edge builds: https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<mosheunn> safe mode ubuntu server anyone ?
<magnetron> mosheunn: yes i answered your question
<DsDude> so it there a problem with the code that gives me the error?
<mamece2> ejv sorry but PPA?
<DsDude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/506841/
<FreedomCow> ah - could I talk now?
<FreedomCow> sorry about that
<ejv> mamece2: the latest builds of banshee very slowly make their way into the official Ubuntu repository(ies). By adding launchpad into your third party sources, you give yourself access to the build team's updates, so you don't have to wait for Ubuntu to approve and add.
<Injection33> anyone know where the compiz config is located want to back up my settings
<FreedomCow> I just found the sound test function and it seems to work - but I get no sound from flash. I've been googling but no websites offer a solution
<FreedomCow> mamece2 - windows won't get to slow if you install too many apps and Linux will get slow, just like Windows, if there are a lot of apps running and there is not enouph real memory for them
<DsDude> so, no one knows?
<mamece2> ino, but i mean to install and uninstall programs always left archives
<ejv> mamece2: the process is outlined on the website
<FreedomCow> mamece2: if the programs you install/deinstall leave files floating around that is either a) a problem with the package manager b) config files which won't matter or c) files which are meant to be left around
<compaq> I wanted to find image files for web pages I visited recently using firefox
<mosheunn> ok
<tgp1994> Could someone direct me to a tutorial or walk me through building and installing cdrtools 3.0?
<ejv> DsDude: what did you edit in config.h dsdude?
<ejv> did DsDude leave?
<arvut> mhmm
<ejv> i have join/parts ignored...
<mamece2> i will try banshee, i hate when rhythmbox scan my external HD, i cannot prevent that, all my music is there so it always get the pc slow
<ejv> so much for helping him
<ejv> lol...
<arvut> heh, some ppl have no patience
<tgp1994> ejv: How would one do that in xchat?
<ejv> people are so bloody impatient, *facepalms*
<ejv> tgp1994: no idea, i don't do xchat
<tgp1994> ejv: Oh, alright.
<ejv> tgp1994: Preferences -> Chatting -> General -> Hide join/part messages. You must also restart the client
<zip> hi @all
<UbuntuNoob> how do i edit the defualt grub in terminal
<UbuntuNoob> ie what is the command
<ejv> which version of grub?
<UbuntuNoob> lucid
<tgp1994> ejv: Alright, thanks.
<ejv> so grub2?
<UbuntuNoob> i think so
<ejv> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ejv> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tgp1994> ejv: There isn't actually a hide join/part messages option :|
<mamece2> ejv i only use ubuntu, i dont need grub2 amirite?
<ejv> looks like /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zip> http://zip.users.flashfingaz.de/upload/daten/Bildschirmfoto.png <-- can someone help me with this? i think i didnt change any settings, reeinstalled vlc also
<mwm> can anyone confirm this nautilus feature on ubuntu 10.10 » when renaming a file, it selects the whole filename (name+extension) instead of just name
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<iceroot> mwm: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> mwm: and i dont think its a good feature, normaly you only want the name
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: if you're elite, edit the file manually, if not, read the documentation, use the tools to do the editing so you don't break something, then run update-grub ;)
<mwm> iceroot: exactly!
<mwm> iceroot: in maverick 10.10 it selects the whole name
<Soraya> guys i uninstall the applet for Emphaty,how can i get it back ?
<ejv> UbuntuNoob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2
<tgp1994> Whoa
<mwm> iceroot: seems like nautilus has changed this :(
<tgp1994> Jaunty is leaving us already :(
<arvut> anyone know how to change a single line in the compiz config? need to make a lil .sh for that task so I can switch from transparent cube to non-transparent
<ejv> tgp1994: maybe those instructions are for xchat-gnome, do some googling ;)
<iceroot> mwm: time to make a bug to get the old style back
<tgp1994> ejv: Oh... alright :)
<ejv> tgp1994: or use xchat-gnome
<ejv> tgp1994: your choice really
<tgp1994> ejv: I think I am :S
<mwm> iceroot: it is already done » https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627110
<arvut> err, without opening the actual config i mean
<iceroot> arvut: sed maybe
<UbuntuNoob> yeah bsaically i need to type in i915.modeset=1 every time i start up due to some issue with my chipset or something so i was trying to figure out how to make that a permanent feature/line in my gub
<arvut> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<iceroot> mwm: i guess a bug on ubuntu is better for that
<Termz> Adamx?
<Termz> Lol.
<zip> any idea of my problem?
<soreau> arvut: you might look into using dbus instead since compiz stores settings in different locations depending on which backend it uses
<arvut> hmm, need to look into that. then, thx iceroot
<_Neytiri_> can someone tell me how to foward all traffic over a ssh connection
<cablop> how can i mount a dm-crypt partition and then mount the lvm inside it?
<arvut> soreau ah yes, thx alot. will do
<zip> http://zip.users.flashfingaz.de/upload/daten/Bildschirmfoto.png <-- any idea to fix my vlc?
<cablop> i need to recover files from an existing system in a different computer
<iceroot> arvut: or make a second config with your changes and write a script to change the scripts  mv script script.bak; mv script.swap script; mv script.bak script.swap
<cablop> but the filesystem is encrypted, we have the password, but we don't know how to open the dm-crypt
<FreedomCow> If sound works from the sound prefs but not in flash what might be the cause?
<iceroot> arvut: else sed -i s/oldline/newline filename
<ejv> cablop: i think you're a bit confused, but here's what I think you're asking for: sudo cryptsetup <options> create <mapper-name> /dev/lvm-block
<Soraya> Hi guys
<Soraya> i dont see the applet for empahty
<ejv> cablop: then sudo mount /dev/mapper/<mapper-name> /mountpoint
<cablop> ejv mmm why confused?
<ejv> cablop: the way you asked the question sounds just weird to me
<cablop> well.. maybe this is what i need ejv
<arvut> iceroot: does that create a new file or edit the line? not sure I understand the manual correctly
<mamece2> guys i need an app to organize my ipod, will banshee work?
<cablop> ejv, thanks then cryptsetup will open the existing encrypted filesystem for me?
<Soraya> rytimbox
<ejv> cablop: you'll know very quickly if it worked or not, when you try to mount it
<Soraya> for ipod music,for video i dont know
<iceroot> arvut: -i is editing inside the file without creating a new file
<mamece2> forget about it, i just read i can
<ejv> cablop: try it ;)
<iceroot> arvut: sed s/foo/bar old > new   this will replace foo with bar and create a new file
<Soraya> mamece2, Rythmbox for ipods
<Fross> This isnt much of a ubuntu question, but i dont know were else to go. I have a modem with 5 wired ports on it, one of them goes to a wireless router, witch has 4 more wired ports on it. All of the ports are in uses. The problem is that the the computers on the modem ports can talk to the wifi ports, but the wifi ports can not talk back.
<arvut> iceroot: good idea, will do. and thx, thought it might be. will atleast back it up b4 i mess around too much =)
<ejv> Fross: you got to #ubuntu-offtopic, lol
<ejv> s/got/go
 * FreedomCow can not for the life of me figure out why flash is different
<marius07_> i what to run gemu - kvm and virt-manager . I need to enable virtualizacion in the bios. I have an Acer Aspire  T671 - PBZ with Phoenix Bios - but i cannot find the opcion to enable the virtualizacion for Intel core 2 Duo - can anyone give me a hint  what to do ?
<cablop> ejv, it seems it creates the system, not open it... the setup in the name just scares me a bit
<Fross> ejv: thanks ;)
<mamece2> soraya i dont like RB coz whenever i connect my external HD it starts to scan for music, and i have like 160 GB
<Soraya> does anyone knows how to reinstall Empathy applet back again
<ejv> cablop: as long as you don't mkfs on the LVM, you can try an infinite amount of combinations
<iceroot> arvut: a backup is always a good idea
<FreedomCow> If sound works from the sound prefs but not in flash what might be the cause? What should I be looking at to diagnose the issue?!
<Soraya> mamece2, i see,well all apps work the same,they have to scan ipod
<cablop> ejv so i can use it to open and recover those files, isn't it?
<zip> http://zip.users.flashfingaz.de/upload/daten/Bildschirmfoto.png <-- please help :/
<dlbike76> Hello.  I'm looking for a good Integrated Development Environment (IDE) with an integrated debugger.  Primarily for C and Python.  Can someone point me in the right direction.   It must be FOSS.
<ejv> cablop: that's the idea, first you need to decrypt it properly and mount it
<arvut> dlbike76: won't code::blocks do the job?
<collosi> FreedomCow:  is the sound problem only on flash?
<FreedomCow> dlbike76 - I know of no decent BSD licensed IDEs, but if your ok with just OSS then code::blocks should be decent
<ejv> cablop: if you used a nonstandard cipher, offsets, skip sector, initiliazation vector, luks, etc. you NEED to specify those.
<ejv> ^_^
<FreedomCow> collosi - it seems so. the sound test preferences "test" button works
<FreedomCow> and this is the only other sound source I have
<FreedomCow> I don't have a disk to test with
<ejv> im outta here, good luck
 * ejv afk
<merlin2049er> hey is 10.10 update available right from 10.04?
<collosi> FreedomCow:  have you tried restarting pulse
<mamece2> soraya the problem i've got is that if i reboot the laptop rhythmbox has to scan again all over from the start my external HD
<FreedomCow> collosi - no idea how to do that
<xangua> merlin2049er: it will
<cablop> ejv, it seems that cryptsetup luksOpen dm-crypt_partition dev_mapper  would work...
<merlin2049er> ok great
<collosi> FreedomCow:  run this in a terminal $killall pulseaudio
<FreedomCow> collosi - does it have be as root?
<FreedomCow> $ pkill pusleaudio $ pgrep pulseaudio 5800
<aeon-ltd> FreedomCow: no, shouldn't need to
<FreedomCow> ok
<FreedomCow> done
<FreedomCow> sorry - the 5800 was extranious
<zip> anybody know how to fix vlc? --> http://zip.users.flashfingaz.de/upload/daten/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Soraya> i uninstall empathy and i want it back i pannel,how can i do that ?
<Soraya> does anyone knows,or can tell me
<FreedomCow> aeon-ltd collosi - pulseaudio has been killed
<Soraya> i install the app
<Soraya> but my name does not show in pannel
<Soraya> like before
<collosi> FreedomCow: try running flash again, by the way what version of ubuntu and flash are you running
<aeon-ltd> Soraya: have you tried, right click add to panel? is it one of those applets?
<Chaos2358> when the new ubuntu 10.10 drops can i just upgrade from my 10.04 or do i have to format the drive and install clean?
<billy_> hi folks - is there some command i can run to find what apps i have on my system that depend on the mono cli?
<Soraya> in fresh installation it comes displaying my name by default,no i dont see that
<FreedomCow> collosi - 9.04; but I have no control over the installation
<FreedomCow> flash - checking now
<Chaos2358> when the new ubuntu 10.10 drops can i just upgrade from my 10.04 or do i have to format the drive and install clean?
<Soraya> i do that add to pannel to add shortcuts to my pannel
<mamece2> here we go again, banshee starts to scan all the music in my external HD :'(
<FreedomCow>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<z00m> im digging this ubuntu
<Soraya> i dont need that,in this case
<mamece2> all the music apps are the same?
<xangua> Chaos2358: just update
<z00m> free software, cant moan
<aeon-ltd> billy_: well if you try to uninstall it shouldn't come up with dependency errors?
<Soraya> i need the empathy applet to display in pannel
<aeon-ltd> z00m: what about better free software?
<collosi> FreedomCow:  try installing this $sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<Soraya> with my name like factory defautl
<xangua> Soraya: right clic in the panel> add > indicator applet
<collosi> FreedomCow:  if you are running flash 9 that should help, i think.
<FreedomCow> collosi: unforentely I don't have root access. is that the only way to fix it? or there some way I could install it on a user-by-user basis?
<billy_> aeon-ltd: yes - i didn't want to use a sledge hammer
<mamece2> i will find winamp for linux
<Soraya> xangua, i have those
<z00m> aeon-ltd, k3b is nice, simlar to nero and free
<z00m> bargin
<xangua> mamece2: ther is no winamp for linux, there is a player that can use winamp skins
<xangua> mamece2: search 'winamp' in the software center
<mamece2> xangua :'( winamp is the best, all these players are the same, they start to scan my external HD EVERYTIME i open them...
 * aeon-ltd thinks extended or extra featured music players are ridiculous
<ruffleS> hi guys. i've got an issue with a dell notebook here. i can't switch back from console onto X because Fn + Function keys won't work
<collosi> FreedomCow:  seems like others have had issues with Flash and 9.04 and a possible fix does require root privileges to fix.  Take a look here  http://newtoubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/ubuntu-904-no-sound-with-flash-videos/
<deeeed> hi
<deeeed> I am using exim4 with ubuntu and I am confused with the configuration because of all the "constant" paramters such as MAIN_LOCAL_DOMAINS
<deeeed> I am not sure where or how they are defined
<mamece2> and about this external HD scanning ive found a lot of people asking for help but getting no asnwer
<FreedomCow> collosi - alright. Does ubuntu have a method of installing programs on a per-user basis or no (like changing PREFIX to ~)
<Soraya> xangua, i have those
<mamece2> is there anyone here who use music players from an external HD?
<h4p0z3u> hello world
<z00m> oh thought k3b had support to make audio cd's from mp3
<keith_> hello
<gustavold> Could anyone help me? I'm trying to setup an external monitor.
<franksterville> Yeah I do
<JoeSomebody> whats is a small app for docs (text even ) that can use fonts?
<FreedomCow> completely unrelated. Is there a way of eliminating the window borders from a program in ubuntu ?
<Soraya> xangua, battery,wireless,audio,time,and all that exept for empathy
<z00m> like nero so it would convert the mp3 to CDA format
<FreedomCow> Joe: gedit maybe? geany ?
<z00m> or wave etc
<xangua> Soraya: add the indicator session applet¿¿ (17:37:26) Soraya: but my name does not show in pannel
<ledbettj> Anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting Unity?  This is what I get on my laptop after logging in to a Unity session: http://yfrog.com/0kscreenshotbyj (note the blue smudges where the UI should be)
<keith_>  what is the lowest mem ubuntu can be installed and ran with ?
<FreedomCow> Joe: if your Terminal supports fonts ee might work IIRC
<xangua> !resetpanels | or restor the panel Soraya
<ubottu> or restor the panel Soraya: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<arvut> h4p0z3u: hi individual =)
<zip> anybody know how to fix vlc? --> http://zip.users.flashfingaz.de/upload/daten/Bildschirmfoto.png
<FreedomCow> xangua - is that @me ?
<xangua> FreedomCow: are you Soraya¿
<FreedomCow> xangua - oh woops - missed that - sorry
<cablop> ejv   i think it is something like this http://blog.gnu-designs.com/solved-howto-mount-an-external-encrypted-luks-volume-under-linux with some variants
<cablop> ejv thanks for your help
<Soraya> Ci steel dont see empahty guys
<collosi> FreedomCow:  Not that I know of
<Soraya> i probably removed the applet indicator
<Soraya> im not sure
<Soraya> im newbie
<Soraya> sorry
<FreedomCow> collosi: which question the per user question or the window border question?
<Lantizia> Ubuntu + ? = Video Editing... and guesses on the ?
<keith_> so how everyone been ?
<collosi> FreedomCow: per user, sorry
<bouta> hi
<FreedomCow> collosi: annoying. But thanks
 * FreedomCow yells at sysadmins to update ubuntu ;-)
<xangua> Lantizia: ubuntu comes with pitivi by default
<collosi> FreedomCow:  there is a way to eliminate the borders, let me dig up the program
<mamece2> so my question about external drive scanning in RB has no answer?
<keith_> oh well got to go guys thanks see ya all you been so helpful
<chetnick> which version of awn is on 10.04?
<collosi> FreedomCow:  you want borderless windows right?
<rww> !info avant-window-navigator lucid | chetnick
<ubottu> chetnick: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 315 kB, installed size 896 kB
<chetnick> rww: thanks
<ruffleS> i have a Fn key that works on X but it won't work when i go to console so i can't get back to X. anyone?
<FreedomCow> collosi - yeah
<oracle> why did two laptops with the same appversions break a python program at the same time
<bork> I just (perhaps unwisely) upgraded to 10.10, and my gnome-panel doesn't appear anymore when I start gnome. All my applets are apparently running, but I can't see any of them.
<oracle> there were no automatic updates so something timewise must have killed the package
<ledbettj> Anyone have any suggestions for troubleshooting Unity?  This is what I get on my laptop after logging in to a Unity session: http://yfrog.com/0kscreenshotbyj (note the blue smudges where the UI should be and the gray/white rectangle that shows up on hovering)
<collosi> FreedomCow:  try using a program called alltray.  $sudo apt-get install alltray
<erenkkkh> hi
<collosi> FreedomCow:  what program do you want to make borderless?
<FreedomCow> collisy - xeyes for now ;-)
<erenkkkh> how can i connect to ares p2p chat server?
<collosi> FreedomCow: haha alright, that should work then.  good luck
<FreedomCow> collosi - where can I find the source for alltray? I don't have root access so I can't install to /usr/local
<ruffleS> bork, have you tried alt+f2 ---> "killall gnome-panel" ?
 * FreedomCow googled and found it
<bork> ruffleS: yeah, I killed it and started it again. shows up, but most of my applets are still missing
<collosi> FreedomCow:  try this http://alltray.trausch.us/
<FreedomCow> collosi: I googled it ;-)
<FreedomCow> bash: gmake: command not found
<FreedomCow> :-| ?????
<collosi> FreedomCow:  $alltray --borderless xeyes    to get it going
<FreedomCow> kk
<FreedomCow> does ubuntu not have a make program by default?
<ruffleS> bork, u may want to reset gnome settings with this command: rm -rf .gconf, .gconfd, .gnome, .gnome2
<Lantizia> xangua, only trouble is Pitivi likes to crash
<bork> ruffleS: seems drastic.
<xangua> Lantizia: i have read openshot is the best video editor for linux
<ruffleS> bork, ubuntu tweak may help you restore gnome panel default settings
<uLinux> ruffleS: yep
<ruffleS> bork, there's a desktop recovery thing which is quite cool. i've used it many times
<rww> !resetpanel | bork
<ubottu> bork: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<FredFlinstone> hi, i seen this on some page , what exactly does it do? is it recommended? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<Lantizia> xangua, cool will give it a try - piviti looked good tbh, shame it crashes :S
<_Neytiri_> can someone tell me how to setup a vpn over ssh?
#ubuntu 2010-10-06
<FreedomCow> collosi - thank you very much
<FreedomCow> _Neytiri_: man ssh
<uLinux> just a question.. resetting panels don't mess with Shortcuts in Applications Places, etc»
<uLinux> ?
<patrick_> hi
<rww> uLinux: correct
<sjm> hello every one
<ruffleS> on my notebook dell have wisely moved the function keys (F1-F12) down and now i have to hit fn first before the function key i want to use. this works ok on X/GNOME/etc but it won't work on ttyX (consoles). can anybody help me out with this?
<uLinux> rww: i thought if i reseted them it would "destroy" all my menu shortcuts :P
<collosi> FreedomCow:  np
<sjm> i would like to ask if ther is any dictionary can i use it on ubuntu
<z00m> if anyone needs to get mp3 suppurt on k3b you need to do a apt-get install libk3b6-extracodecs
<ruffleS> uLinux, i don't think so
<collosi> sjm:  isn't there already a dictionary installed by default?
<uLinux> well virtual machine is nice to try that stuff
<ehcah> If I have configured gnome to autologon and I'm having trouble with that profile. Can I edit the login manager file from terminal?
<bork> rww: thanks!
<collosi> sjm:  look in Applications --> Office
<sjm> collosi: yeah sure there is one but i want one that can i apply it by press shourt key by using my mouse and another key
<FredFlinstone> hi, i seen this on some page , what exactly does it do? is it recommended? is it like WINDOWS UPDATE? sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<FredFlinstone> i am a noob
<sjm> i was using babylon so far under windows and was usefull
<collosi> sjm:  you talking about key binding?
<ruffleS> uLinux, resetting gnome panel settings should only make its layout back into default looks
<uLinux> ruffleS: yep it does i just tried
<sjm> i mean if i want to get meaning of any word to need to to go and open the dictionary
<xangua> FredFlinstone: it does what it says....
<ruffleS> FredFlinstone, those commands are not harmful. u can do the same tasks graphically though
<sjm> what i have to do just press right click on mouse and ctrl
<FredFlinstone> ruffleS, thanks
<ruffleS> yw
<itmustbejj_> how would I go about mounting an sd card from an external card reader?
<iceroot> itmustbejj_: mount /dev/sdX /where/you/want/it
<sjm> collosi:  are you got what i am saying?
<itmustbejj_> iceroot thanks man
<mamece2> is there anyone here who use music players from an external HD?
<iceroot> !anyone | mamece2
<ubottu> mamece2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<collosi> sjm:  not really, but I think you want to open a dictionary program using keyboard shortcuts?
<dwarder> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dwarder> :)
<arvut> FredFlinstone: sudo gives you the admin rights you need to run aptitude with those arguments. && is a more logical way of saying "and", in other words "do these commands && do these too"
<iceroot> FredFlinstone: && means do that command if the previos command was successfull
<arvut> iceroot: thk for clarifying that =)
<sjm> colllosi:  not just open it, also to get word meaning direct from that shortcuts
<collosi> sjm:  the only thing I know that can do something like that is a program called gnome-do, but it does a lot more than just that.  You might want to give it a try
<sjm> colllosi:  so no need to write the words just i will put the mouse on it and i will get the meaning automaticlly
<itmustbejj_> iceroot I don't have an sdX, shouldn't I be able to see it with fdisk -l?
<mamece2> i have an issue with rhythmbox, everytime i run the app it tryes to scan my HD and ive got a lot of music files, this turn my pc really slow, how can i avoid this' i just want to listen to my music in the external HD, just scan it ONCE. anyone help?
<arvut> iceroot: is there a way to make the later command execute anyway even if the previous command was unsuccessful? just curious :P
<uLinux> when i type "fdisk -l" it shows nothing
<gwern> anyone run into an error with rdiff-backup where it always exits with the traceback 'AttributeError: RPath instance has no attribute 'inc_compressed''?
<sjm> collosi:  thanks for your help
<itmustbejj_> uLinux same here
<collosi> sjm:  you wan this to be done in a browser or just in general withing your ubuntu environment?
<dzup2> hello is there a way to let free my dev webcam, i killall cheese but my device still busy
<sjm> i will try it
<arvut> mamece: try a different player, vlc is amazingly good, cross-platform too
<Dragon64> mamece2 try going to edit prefernces -- music --- watch my libraries for new files
<Dragon64> uncheck it
<mamece2> dragon64 i did it, it did nothing
<Dragon64> hmmm
<uLinux> itmustbejj_: try with sudo
<ehcah> Is there any way to open Google Chrom from with xbmc?
<ehcah> from within xbmc.
<uLinux> itmustbejj_: sudo fdisk -l workds
<sjm> collosi:  in browser or in general withing ubuntu environment
<mamece2> dragon64 the same happens with banshee
<itmustbejj_> uLinux I don't even think my sd reader is being detected, I only have sd1,2, and 5 whether or not the reader is plugged in
<uLinux> itmustbejj_:  ok dunno
<dzup2> letme explain my problem, i did ran cheese and let it be for a while, then cheese freeze the video, soo i exit cheese but when i try to use my webcam again the cam said is not found, i think my webman is busy some how, is there a way to fix this, said unmount the webcam or kill some process?
<Jantire> Where can one find individuals to assist in projects?
<formolQC> je suis en train d'essayer de poser un "clip heatsink", et bref, à 3:12, le gars parle de "little force" et agit avec un tournevisse pour la clip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2gi0GTzfTA  et bref, essayant une solution similaire, je dois forcer anormallement et je n'aime pas ça, ma réaction est-ellle normale ?
<collosi> sjm:  best thing I could find was this, but it's not exactly what you wanted  http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/171440/add_a_desktop_dictionary_to_ubuntu.html
<aeon-ltd> dzup2: why not just reboot?
<formolQC> oups, bad channel, sorry
<Dragon64> dzup2 -- did you make sure that cheese is really gone?  ps -A    ?
<dzup2> aeon-ltd:  i did but still busy
<Jantire> Where can one find individuals to assist in projects?
<Siph0n> Jantire, code.google.com? github.com ? sourceforge.com ?
<Dragon64> dzup2 -- there is probly a lok file somwhere
<Dragon64> lock
 * mamece2 cries a river
<xangua> !fr > formolQC:
<Jantire> I'm saying, not random people that browse sourceforge
<dzup2> Dragon64: this did it last time killall istanbul    but i dont found that or either cheese opn ps -A
<mamece2> !help/mamece2
<Dragon64> dzup2 -- check hidden directories -- one sec
<mamece2> i should stay windows..
<Dragon64> try /home/dzup2/.gconf
<Dragon64> there is most likely a folder under apps
<Dragon64> might be a lock file there, delete it
<Dragon64> just poke around, you will find it
<cartes_> hi all
<Dragon64> thats all i do!
<DCGstudios> Hey everyone, currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im currently trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error". I can pastebin more info if needed.
<Claudinux> hi all, is there a way to add customize emoticons in empathy?
<grip> Hello all Any one running the 10.10 rc that has the gforce 218gt 310m working.I don't want to waste time installing the rc to have it not work.I could not get it to work with 10.4
<dzup2> Dragon64: there is a $HOME/.gconf/app/cheese directory ...am going to rm that
<Daekdroom> !maverick | grip
<ubottu> grip: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dragon64> kool
<uLinux> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<cartes_> I am having problems in getting my MIC work on my Sony Vaio VGN-TXN25N laptop... :(
<grip> ubottu was in there already no luck
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dzup2> Dragon64: no luck
<Dragon64> hmmm
<Jantire> I have a question, are people (namely the open-source community) interested in developing for the education industry
<arvut> mamece2: patience is a powerful ally ;) so is creative problemsolvingskills. I'm sure you will manage if you have some of each =)
<Jantire> Developing the software as open-source and the hardware as closed source?
<Dragon64> anything about the webcam in dmesg?
<DCGstudios> Nobody has any experience with apt-get or dkpg errors? It seems to only be a problem with virtualbox, other programs install / unisntall correctly..
<mamece2> arvut ive tryed in almost every thread in ubuntu, no one get an anwser just like me
<aknagi> Does anyone know how to get one taskbar for all desktops, like in Mint?
<mamece2> arvut i cant believe i need to have my files locally, my library is very big, is in an external HD. it was so easy in winamp, just one scan of the external HD and that all a library was created, everytime i close and opened again, it was there
<dzup2> Dragon64: checking
<rusivi> jantire: one could make the argument the FOSS effort is already doing this.
<uLinux> Can someone explain me what warning is this on GParted? http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4948/errordw.png
<Jantire> Is the open-source community interested in a collabrative effort on improving (US Grades) 6-12 education?
<rusivi> Jantire: It already is.
<Dragon64> Jantire try Moodle
<Jantire> I'm referring to on a different level, not just software but hardware as well
<mamece2> i always tough u guys has the answer to everything, tonight i found an question who has no answer.. or i guess no one here listen music from an external HD
<Jantire> an "all over the board" education system
<Jantire> namece2: I used to do taht
<Jantire> namece2: I had all my storage on an external HDD, what's the issue?
<ramon> hi all
<arvut> mamece2: maybe you don't? there surely must be some way around it. carry on, as long as you don't give up then there is a chance you will solve the problem on your own.
<mamece2> jantire everytime i close and open rhythmbox or banshee it tryes to scan the HDD
<Jantire> That's because it's configured that all the directories are there, I would suggest having it scan a system link to it
<mamece2> jantire and my HDD has a LOT of files,i  just want them to be scanned one and then the next time i open the player have them ready to play
<Jantire> ooooo
<Jantire> That means its always looking for changes, go in the settings and see if it has anyhting on not updating it's database
<rusivi> Jantire: The question to ask, how are those involved in education moving themselves to FOSS, saving themselves tons of money, allowing them to put those funds to other efforts (better science lab/sport/learning facilities)?
<uLinux> http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4948/errordw.png What does this mean?
<ramon> is there a way to get ubuntu to automatically mount a partition?
<DCGstudios> ramon, yes in /etc/fstab
<mamece2> jantire i uncheck the "always look for changes" box, it keep scanning the external HDD because its an external drive
<collosi> uLinux:  have you tried mounting the device?
<ramon> k, DCG, but what do i do?
<Jantire> It doesn't know its an external drive
<Jantire> well it most likely doesnt
<uLinux> collosi: it's a pendrive Ubuntu recognizes and mounts it
<Jantire> I would suggest reinstalling it or at least reseting the settings ofi t
<Jantire> *of it
<uLinux> collosi: but gparted shows that because it's NTFS
<DCGstudios> ramon, might wanna google it, lots of pages on it. basiclly you just have to tell it: what partition, what filesystem type, what what permissons.
<collosi> uLinux:  try unmounting the device then, and trying gparted after you have unmounted it
<uLinux> collosi: :)
<DCGstudios> ramon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<mamece2> jantire it always autoscan usb devices.. the same happens to banshee...
<uLinux> collosi: well now GParted doesnt dectect it
<uLinux> collosi: what if i eject instead of unmount
<uLinux> !eject
<DCGstudios> Im currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error" and exiting.
<DCGstudios> Any ideas?
<collosi> uLinux:  let me try it myself, since I have never done it, give me a couple of minutes
<uLinux> ok
<nullp0inter> i generated new rsa keys for ssh and now ubuntu wont login to my server because the fingerprints dont match...how can i rest it?
<nullp0inter> *reset
<mamece2> is there any irc channel to ask about music player for ubuntu?
<nullp0inter> mamece2: try out amarok
<mamece2> nullp0inter amarok is hell even to start playing music
<mamece2> there is again my laptop about to melt coz banshee is scanning (again) all the files in my HD
<collosi> uLinux:  I don't get any errors, what are you trying to do to the pendrive?
<viki_> hi All, when i try to connect to any nfs server with my client it gives me the following error: "mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified" Can you please to help me what i missed?
<DCGstudios> Im currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error" and exiting.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<Dragon64> viki what mount options did you specify
<papertigers> anyone have the trackpad working under 10.10 on a macbook pro unibody?
<Ryen> !10.10 | papertigers
<ubottu> papertigers: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<collosi> viki_:  how are you trying to mount?
<viki_> Dragon64 and collosi: "sudo mount 10.0.0.101:/opt/Java /home/viki/Java/virtualServer"
<itmustbejj_> if my external card reader is not being detected in lspci is there a way force my computer to detect it?
<uLinux> collosi: i'd like to format it using NTFS but im afraid because once i tried that and then Ubuntu didn't recognize it anymore even i used window$ for NTFS.
<pucko-> itmustbejj_, you mean lsusb?
<itmustbejj_> pucko yeah it doesn't show up in lsusb :)
<Dragon64> viki take a look at this
<Dragon64> you didnt specift that it was nfs
<Dragon64> http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/817-5093/fsmount-69423?a=view
<tom][v> Hi all :-), I'm finding a bit slow to drag n drop programs to netbook-launcher using gui, where are the text file settings for this kept so that I can directly edit which programs are in which section?
<Dragon64> try          sudo mount -F nfs 10.0.0.101:/opt/Java /home/viki/Java/virtualServer"
<viki_> Dragon64: if i use -t nfs or the mount.nfs, the result is the same
<viki_> i have already tried
<mamece2> conclusion; ubuntu fails in music
<Dragon64> not mount.nfs
<Dragon64> mount nfs blah blah blah
<pucko-> itmustbejj_, i don't think so :(
<collosi> uLinux:  have you tried $sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<collosi> uLinux:  then just delete the partition and repartition using gparted
<holsteine> Hello I have ubuntu 10.04 and I accidently deleted a .avi file, is there anyway to get it back?
<tom][v> alternatively is there a command line interface for netbook-launcher?
<brimestone> hey gang... where can i find "/etc/log/secure" in ubuntu server 10.04.1?
<Ryen> holsteine: Check the trash?
<Dragon64> holsteine did you look in the lost and found folder?
<holsteine> Ryen: I did shift + delete
<rww> lost+found isn't for accidental deletions
<uLinux> collosi: ill try btw.. what the difference between eject and safetely remove?
<Dragon64> o ok
<dev001> Immediately after I stop sshd with '/etc/init.d/sshd', it restarts under a new pid.  What could be re-init'ing it?
<rww> it's for data found during disk checks that might be a file but for which the filesystem can't find a name and place
<viki_> Dragon64: it does not work with the -F
<collosi> uLinux:  As far as I know none, but I could be wrong
<viki_> Dragon64: but at all....
<collosi> viki_:  have you tried -o yet?
<Alan502> Hey, I have a problem with my sound. I can only have sound from one application at a time, for example if I'm using amarok my browser will not play sounds until I close amarok. How can I fix this?
<holsteine> so there aint a way to get the .avi file back ?
<viki_> collosi: to specify the port and the protocol (tcp/udp).... yes
<sebikul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<viki_> collosi: but with the same result
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how to find out if a program is in the reops? I am sure I have found this out before. but I forget
<SporkWitch> have an access question.  I've done a clean install of 10.04, but i need to specify noapic to get it to boot.  I can boot the livecd, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to get permissions to modify the /etc/default/grub on sda1.  Any suggestions?
<arvut> is there a way to remove files starting with a double hyphen (--filename) with rm?
<sebikul> Kingsy, go to System->Administration->Synaptics
<Kingsy> ah right, I was thinking you could do it via the terminal
<Kingsy> ok
<pucko-> arvut, do 'rm -- --filename' work?
<KukuNut> Kingsy: on a terminal aptitude search <pkg-name>
<collosi> viki_: has the nfs mount ever worked before?
<Kingsy> ok.. thanks
<uLinux> holsteine: if it's in trash..
<arvut> pucko: will check, one sec (it's on me n900 phone)
<Kingsy> hmm perhaps I need to read about aptitude and apt-get etc.. I have no idea what the difference is
<uLinux> oops
<DCGstudios> Im currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error" and exiting.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<dborba> Suggestions for an application to "stream" thoughts from my head into a wyswyg editor?
<Kingsy> cos you can install apps using both of those commands
<holsteine> uLinux: it's not because I did shift+delete
<SporkWitch> have an access question.  I've done a clean install of 10.04, but i need to specify noapic to get it to boot.  I can boot the livecd, but I'm having trouble figuring out how to get permissions to modify the /etc/default/grub on sda1.  Any suggestions?
<SporkWitch> dborba: there's a reference in one of the wiki articles about neural interfaces that's quite promising (no joke)
<uLinux> holsteine: well the file is still on the disk.. but you would need to use software to recover it
<KukuNut> Kingsy: pkg-name or part of name
<pucko-> DCGstudios, that is usually a conflict of some kind. usually in the postinst or postrm scripts. but could be anything.
<DCGstudios> pucko, i can give more detailed information if you have a chance of knowing what it is.
<Kingsy> KuKuNut - how come some poeple use aptitude to install things and others use apt-get?
<dborba> SporkWitch, sadly, afaik, those are still dealing with just keystrokes & mouse movement :(
<BT> Can someone help me with DCC with nix? im trying to get files from my win computer to my laptop running linux.
<DCGstudios> pucko, seems to be a problem with python from first impressions on the error, but reinstalling python has done nothing.
<holsteine> uLinux: you know if photorec would do it?
<uLinux> holsteine: sry i never used recover software
<pucko-> DCGstudios, which package made the error?
<KukuNut> Kingsy: they have different dependency treatments..removal, etc.  use them both to make a better decision
<uLinux> holsteine: but i know they are useful
<SporkWitch> dborba: true, but i said "promising," not "in production" or "complete" lol; any suggestions on my issue?  Need to log in to the mounted drive via livecd so i can modify my grub file; booting from HDD doesn't let me specify noapic before it craps itself, and the livecd doesn't have perms to modify the file
<DCGstudios> pucko-, its virtualbox-ose. want the error?
<BT> anyone on here good with linux file system msg me please. i cant get DCC to work where i can save file.
<arvut> pucko: yeah that did the job =) yay thx!
<pucko-> ok
<neil_d> I am currently logged into a computer remotely... can I get a screen shot of what is currently displayed on the monitory?
<pucko-> let me see the error
<dborba> SporkWitch, oooh - i actually had to deal with something similar. are you getting a read only problem?
<Kingsy> KuKuNut - isnt that a little strange having two methods of insalling an app? for example. .what if someone gave you a pc to fix and you had to uninstall some apps? you couldnt unless you know how the person installed them...
<bobstro> Kingsy:  you may want to read this - http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<DCGstudios> pucko`, http://pastebin.com/f2mg9e7L
<itmustbejj_> where do I go to append kernel options for grub?
<Kingsy> thanks will do
<DCGstudios> pucko-, http://pastebin.com/f2mg9e7L
<ZykoticK9> DCGstudios, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install" - if this fails, perhaps pastebining the error might help
<SporkWitch> dborba: pretty much.  it's an obvious permissions issue.  i can open and edit the file, but the livecd doesn't have write perms.  it's a fresh, clean install of 10.04
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, yes, and purge, and reinstall, and everything else.
<uhu01> neil_d: have a look at xwd, it might be able to do what you need
<bobstro> Kingsy:  in short, if you use aptitude consistently, it's supposed to do a better job of cleaning up orphans and dependencies when you uninstall.
<SporkWitch> dborba: due to toshiba's FUBAR'd ACPI system, you have to run noapic to get it to boot, but the install doesn't give me the chance to do so, so i need to use the livecd to make the change in grub lol
<dborba> SporkWitch, you gotta remount the drive. gimme a second and i should be able to find how to do it
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, http://pastebin.com/f2mg9e7L     if youd like to take a look
<neil_d> uhu01: ok I will look
<SporkWitch> dborba: thanks mate, googling while asking, but i'm a fan of simultaneous effort for faster solutions lol
<ZykoticK9> DCGstudios, i had a look - i have no idea man.  good luck.
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, lol thanks
<bobstro> KingSeta2:  that said, both work for installing and uninstalling.
<uhu01> neil_d: you'll have to set the correct display variable, and I'm not sure if it will work on a session that is not yours...
<pucko-> DCGstudios, pretty sure it's an error in the postrm script for that package. probably easiest to just clean up manually.
<DCGstudios> pucko-, how would i go about that
<LinuxGuy2009> I gave Brasero another shot, I'm having issues with Nero not working now, so I decided to test out brasero once again. I tried to burn a disc and it finished fine. Now I'm trying to verify and it says I dont have permissions. I just selected the .checksum.md5 file on the disc. Do I need to copy it to another drive first or something or whats up?
<KukuNut> Kingsy: uninstalling either way is not a problem
<KingSeta2> HEy there, anybody may has an idea how my Soundcard could get removed from Alsa? Since an new start the Soundcard is away...?!
<pucko-> DCGstudios, um, try 'locate postrm|grep virtualbox-ose'. should probably be somewhere in /var
<viki_> collosi: i never tried on this machine
<uhu01> neil_d: if you need the identity of a windows, you can use xwininfo
<uriel_> hi i was wondering if there might be a quick way to print multiple documents? i know that windows seven has a right click option to print all selected. i was wondering if there might be an Ubuntu equivalent.
<DCGstudios> pucko-, /var/lib/dpkg/info/virtualbox-ose.postrm         anything in particular im looking for?
<KingSeta2> Or how could i say Alsa to renew his config???
<pucko-> yeah, that's it. if you remove that file I think apt won't complain (but it will leave the package somewhat messy)
<Kingsy> KuKuNut - ah right.. I must have misunderstood
<uLinux> collosi: i deleted some files from the NTFS file system with shift+del dont know if that's the problem
<Kingsy> thanks for the info.. and the link
<dborba> SporkWitch, so my issue is that I actually bombed my fstab & had no cd-rom. struggled a bit to find the right way to enable read/write. i think this one didn't work for me, but try: mount -o remount,rw /
<uLinux> collosi: 'cause if just delete it will create hidden files on it
<neil_d> uhu01: this is looking less likely.. As I would like to see if the gdm login screen is being displayed...
<pucko-> DCGstudios, see what the script does, and either fix or clean up yourself. then remove it.. (i think)
<DCGstudios> pucko-,  update-rc.d virtualbox-ose remove >/dev/null
<DCGstudios> pucko-, thats the only main functionality of that script
<pucko-> DCGstudios, oh
<uriel__>  hi i was wondering if there might be a quick way to print multiple documents? i know that windows seven has a right click option to print all selected. i was wondering if there might be an Ubuntu equivalent.
<Kingsy> ahhh, there is nothing better than having a beer and messing with a new operating system :D
<collosi> uLinux:  I don't think that should have anything to do with it.  You are just trying to reformat your drive right?
<uhu01> neil_d: try xwd -out screenshot.xwd -root -display :0.0
<DCGstudios> pucko-, you think removing that script is a good idea?
<KukuNut> Kingsy: you just have to understand and confirm what it tells you to remove/install before you say yes
<dantonic> should I get 32bit or 64bit desktop version of 10.04?  why does it say that 64bit is not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<Kingsy> right yea
<uLinux> collosi: yes
<pucko-> DCGstudios, it just removes it from the runlevels. shouldn't be a problem. but do a backup of the file anyway. (but that made me curious if that really was the problem to begin with)
<uLinux> collosi: im gonna just format to fat32 on window$ and try again with gparted
<DCGstudios> pucko-, yea i was going to back it up and try, ill give it a shot real quick and let you know.
<neil_d> uhu01: error "xwd:  unable to open display ':0.0'"
<SporkWitch> dborba: can't find it in the fstab lol.  looking up how i can specify all it needs in the command (been a while, i'm rusty)
<collosi> uLinux:  you can try this in linux if you'd like $sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dborba> SporkWitch, you don't need to mess with the fstab - that was specific to my problem just remount your drive on the command line
<collosi> uLinux: then $sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1   then delete the ntfs partition with the "d" command and create a new one
<uLinux> collosi: it's mounted on /dev/sdb not 1
<dborba> SporkWitch, where did ubuntu mount the drive to? I'll tailor a command for it
<ZykoticK9> dantonic, i agree that this is a "bug" with the web site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940 but honestly, only use 64bit if A) you are willing to tweak your system more and/or B) you have more then 4GB of memory - or use 32bit as website suggests
<DCGstudios> pucko-, yea same problem.. doesn't seem to have effected anything either way..
<gui11e> hola
<SporkWitch> dborba: /media/[long alphanumeric string]
<dev001> Ok, I'm stumped.  I _removed_ all *ssh* from /etc/{init.d,rc*.d}/, and rebooted.  sshd is *STILL* starting up on boot. Short of removing sshd from the box, how do I turn start-on-boot OFF?
<gui11e> hay ayuda en español?
<collosi> uLinux: oh ok then type that in, your hex code should be "7" for HPFS/NTFS
<dborba> SporkWitch, alright  gimme 1 second
<undecim> How to install packages as dependencies? (so that i can dpkg -i a package that depends on packages from the repos)
<jrib> dev001: erm, you should put what you removed back and ask for the right way to do it... (hint: *read* /etc/init/ssh.conf )
<root_op> When booting 10.4.1 one of my screens turns purple and the other one just shuts down.
<uLinux> !es | gui11e
<ubottu> gui11e: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<SporkWitch> dborba: appreciate it
<collosi> uLInux:  then you can type "w" to write and "q" to quit.  now type this command $mkntfs /dev/sdb
<neil_d> dev001: have you tried "update-rc.d"
<root_op> I know this is because of the radeon drivers, I'm thinking it might be energy saver features or something.
<uLinux> collosi: hm ok
<root_op> Any ideas on how to disable this?
<dev001> neil_d  yep. that was the first thing i tried.
<gui11e> help in spanish?
<dborba> SporkWitch, alright - just to make sure I'm not completely off on what the problem is tell me what you get for a mount -l
<DCGstudios> Im currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error" and exiting.  Pastebin of error.. http://pastebin.com/f2mg9e7L
<uhu01> neil_d: you'll have to find the correct X display for the session you are trying to make the screenshot of
<collosi> uLinux:  you are basically doing what gparted does, but in a terminal
<uhu01> neil_d: otherwise it should work
<neil_d> dev001: just a guess here.. may inetd is starting it.
<uLinux> collosi: yes
<uLinux> collosi: im just saving a file
<gui11e> plis
<SporkWitch> dborba: standby for pastebin
<gui11e> help in spanish?
<uLinux> #ubuntu-es
<ZykoticK9> !sp | gui11e
<neil_d> uhu01: do you know how to a list of all the x displays current open?
<gui11e> TY
<SporkWitch> dborba: http://pastebin.com/6HBpydcW
<jrib> dev001: ubuntu no longer uses sysv init, it uses upstart
<ZykoticK9> it's !es not !sp sorry
<root_op> Also, dpms options in xorg doesn't work.
<dev001> jrib: ok, not sure what that does for me.  i'm on "day 2" of Ubuntu.  How do I prevent sshd from running?  Turning off a service shouldn't be that tough ...
<collosi> uLinux:  are you dual booting?
<dborba> SporkWitch, from that it looks like your hd is not mounted at the moment. can you see inside it right now?
<uLinux> dev001: i know it wait
<jrib> dev001: did you read the file I told you about?
<liuzhu> Hello
<liuzhu> I'm new here
<dev001> jrib: Yes, I'm staring at it right now.  It's now clear to me what I'm supposed to do with it ...
<dev001> delete it?
<dev001> edit it?
<uhu01> neil_d: no, sorry...
<LinuxGuy2009> How do I get Brasero in Lucid to verify a CD? It says I dont have permissions to use the drive.
<jrib> dev001: no....  If you create a file called "/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run", ssh will not be started
<neil_d> uhu01: oh rats.....
<uLinux> dev001: "gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config" and change it to "start on never"
<uLinux> ;)
<SporkWitch> dborba: sry lol, updated it now, refresh the page, it's the last line.
<SporkWitch> dborba: from the looks of that, it IS mounted as rw, but for some reason i can't modify the /etc/default/grub file on it
<uLinux> dev001: find the line that says 'start' and change it to 'start on never'
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vi
<collosi> LinuxGuy2009:  when you type $cat /etc/group |grep "your username"  do you see yourself in cdrom?
<uLinux> oops
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, (not tested) if it's an md5 sum could you run something like "sudo md5sum /dev/YOURCDROM"?
<uLinux> dev001: it's not that file it is /etc/init/ssh.conf
<uLinux> sorry
<Kingsy> anyone in here used rdesktop before?
<root_op> Forcing VESA did the trick.
<LinuxGuy2009> collosi: Yes I see my name listed on cdrom.
<uhu01> neil_d: you could try ps aux | grep X
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Loshki> Kingsy: I've used rdesktop. Got a problem?
<collosi> LinuxGuy2009: try out what ZykoticK9 said
<KB1JWQ> I'm using rdesktop now with no problems.
<dborba> SporkWitch, the last line I see (17) is a virtual file system. i still don't see your hd
<DCGstudios> Im currently having a fairly advanced problem with apt-get, im trying to uninstall virtualbox-ose and dkpg keeps getting a "subprocess error" and exiting.  Pastebin of error.. http://pastebin.com/f2mg9e7L
<arcaos> hello folks, need some leaders
<dborba> SporkWitch, if you try to modify directly /etc/default/grub you're gonna run into problems because that's a virtual file
<SporkWitch> dborba: last line should be 18.  it reads:
<SporkWitch> /dev/sda1 on /media/965a5f1e-062e-4c9c-8dd6-a2666cadbbd2 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<neil_d> uhu01: "ps -aux | grep X" didn't show anything (except the grep command)
<uhu01> neil_d: are you sure your X server is running?
<jrib> DCGstudios: and you have no idea why?  You've never installed anything to /usr/local or outside the repositories in any manner?
<SporkWitch> dborba: end goal is simply to apend "noapic" to the line that normally just reads "quiet splash" for the default boot
<arcaos> I have developed some before but would like to modify mahjongg program to add some features, what development environment would you suggest I use under ubuntu?
<neil_d> uhu01: no!
<dborba> SporkWitch, Ah - couldn't get it from refreshing... But yea - are you trying to modify /media/965a5f1e-062e-4c9c-8dd6-a2666cadbbd2/etc/default/grub?
<dborba> SporkWitch, that's the one you want...
<uhu01> neil_d: I think you just prove that it is not running...
<SporkWitch> dborba: yup, and it's saying i don't have perms when i try to overwrite it
<kholerabbi> is someone able to help me? I'm connected via wireless but on this network it again and again stops loading working and I have to reconnect. My computer works fine with other wireless networks and other (windows or mac) computers work fine on /this/ network. :(
<DCGstudios> jrib, iv installed a few things from other repo's, any idea how to figure out what would cause the conflict?
<jrib> DCGstudios: well probably python related...
<mamece2> hey guys ithink my problem got fixed, but i did nothing :(
<Kingsy> Loshki - ahh nm, I think I have it.. I couldnt toggle between full screen and back
<SporkWitch> dborba: maybe i'm overcomplicating it.  gonna try to copy the file, edit the copy, then paste it over (maybe it's just the CLI editor that doesn't want to do it)
<Loshki> DCGstudios: interesting. It claims you're missing a python library. Any idea how that happened...?
<iceware> like know
<dborba> SporkWitch, ummm - that's pretty weird. you are using sudo to modify it right?
<iceware> nightmare x spell
<neil_d> uhu01: oh... if it wasn't running would I be able to log in via the terminal on <ctrl><atl><f1> etc.
 * iceware spell
<mghuertas> hi friends
<DCGstudios> jrib, Loshki, well probably from some installation but more a matter of figuring out what. what the default python package for 10.04?
<mghuertas> hi
<U_buntu> hello
<SporkWitch> dborba: of course lol.  exactly command was: sudoedit /media/[that long string]/etc/default/grub
<jrib> DCGstudios: if you've somehow been in the habit of installing things from other repositories at random, you should just reinstall and not do that
<uhu01> neil_d: but then it should show up in the process list
<SporkWitch> used nano to edit it, but when i try to save and overwrite the old file, it comes up with not being allowed
<DCGstudios> jrib, Loshki, Its not random
<CountDown> Anyone else having trouble connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ZykoticK9> neil_d, i really like your quoting keys with the <symbols>, i'm gonna steal that and start using it ;)
<dborba> SporkWitch, just making sure :P - sometimes people try silly things. try to sudo touch something in that folder and see if it lets you
<jrib> DCGstudios: ok, so what did you install outside the repositories?
<uhu01> I'm currently running 2.6.32-24-generic, what it the standard way to get usbfs in the kernel?
<neil_d> ZykoticK9: go ahead
<jrib> DCGstudios: and what repositories?
<DCGstudios> jrib, its a live USB, and installing a few tools from the backtrack 4 repos (meant for 8.10).
<DCGstudios> jrib, But i have only installed 1 package (aircrack-ng) since the fresh install on this stick.
<SporkWitch> dborba: nothing happens.  i enter: sudo touch ./grub (cd'd into the right dir, don't worry), and it just gives me another line
<DCGstudios> jrib, Which default python package is 10.04 using? Mabey im pulling one from the wrong repo
<jrib> DCGstudios: I don't understand.  You started by saying you installed "a few things from other repo's", then "installing a few tools from backtrack 4 repos" and now you've only installed "1 package (aircrack-ng)"
<arvut> mamece2: welcome back & well done =) you probably did something even if you don't know what you did, I do that all the time ^^
<kholerabbi> Hi, my wireless connection keeps cutting out when using this particular network, while other computers on this network are having no trouble.. any suggestions?
<DCGstudios> jrib, i installed aircrack-ng from BT4 repo's, thats it. '
<mamece2> arvut i dont like that :( but it worked :p
<jrib> DCGstudios: how did you do so?
<mamece2> whats the meaning of swap memory?
<dborba> SporkWitch, did the m-time change? just seeing if you can write at all to that location.  alternatively "sudo touch test" and see if an empty file test gets made. (just delete right afterwards if it does). if it doesnt you can't write to that folder at all
<DCGstudios> jrib, Added the repo to /etc/apt/sources.list, added the GPG key, then ran apt-get update. then ran apt-get install aircrack-ng. No errors.
<jrib> DCGstudios: reinstall and stop adding non-ubuntu repositories to your sources.list
<ZykoticK9> DCGstudios, mixing repos is crazyness in my opinion...  isn't aircrack-ng available in ubuntu repo, or PPA - if you add a whole repo it takes everything when you update, not just that one package
<vacho> how do I setup an ftp account to my ubuntu web server that is restricted to a single directory?
<Loshki> jrib: amen
<SporkWitch> dborba: maybe i'm going about it the wrong way.  if i create my own grub on the VFS from the livecd, can i load that into the actual grub bootloader on the HDD?
<neil_d> uhu01: I think there is something screwy here "service gdm reload" get me an error "reload: Unknown instance:"
<CountDown> Or maybe a better question is anyone else having trouble connecting to the US repositories for installations and upgrades?
<SporkWitch> dborba: it created test
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, jrib, I dont think its availiable in the ubuntu repo's.
<variable> !End-Of-Life
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<uLinux> collosi: btw did you really format it to NTFS?
<theoverseer> quit
<variable> is this channel logged?
<mamece2> !swap /mamece2
<jrib> DCGstudios: whether it is or is not, adding non-ubuntu repositories to your sources.list is a great way to break a system
<jrib> !logs | variable
<ubottu> variable: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kholerabbi> Hi, my wireless connection keeps cutting out when using this particular network, while other computers on this network are having no trouble.. any suggestions?
<SporkWitch> dborba: got some new info.  i can create files in that folder, but once created, i no longer own them, and cannot write to or remove them
<kholerabbi> I'm using Maverick RC but had the same problem on the LTS
<ZykoticK9> !info aircrack-ng | DCGstudios
<ubottu> DCGstudios: aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<DCGstudios> jrib, Im aware of the risks, like i said its just a live USB
<dborba> SporkWitch, you should definitely be able to modify that file then :\ you can certainly try to replace the file if you think that's easier. id first try to do a "sudo mv grub grub.bak" and see if it lets u move it
<arvut> mamece2: why not? you solved the problem after all. swap is the virtual memory, mostly a small partition on your hdd
<DCGstudios> thanks ZykoticK9, wasnt aware it was in the repo.
<collosi> uLinux:  I sure did
<dborba> SporkWitch, that's awfully weird. i mean, you shouldnt own them because you are creating them with sudo (so they are owned by root) but you should still be able to edit them
<SporkWitch> dborba: that worked rofl
<SporkWitch> dborba: you're telling me? lol
<neil_d> I think there is something screwy here "service gdm reload" get me an error "reload: Unknown instance:".... what can I do about it?
<uLinux> collosi: doest ubuntu still recognize the pendrive?
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, was that in the lucid or PPA repo?
<uLinux> does*
<SporkWitch> dborba: i should now be able to copy over MY version of grub; let you know if it works
<ZykoticK9> DCGstudios, lucid default
<dlublink> I wrote a profile for apparmor, it works when i apply it to /usr/bin/php5-cgi with my lighttpd. but if i apply it to /usr/bin/php, it does not apply to the scripts run from the command line. What am I doing wrong ?
<uhu01> neil_d: sorry, not my knowledge is really at the end, I normally use gentoo... But if I had to guess: at the start the script should save PID or display variable to a file, which should match the currently running instance of the X server, did you maybe restart the X server without the apropriate start/stop script?
<DCGstudios> ZykoticK9, kk thnx
<dborba> SporkWitch, seems like you should. extremely retarded though :\
<uhu01> I'm currently running 2.6.32-24-generic, what it the standard way to get usbfs in the kernel?
<bastidrazor> neil_d: instead of reload use restart.
<collosi> uLinux: yes
<SporkWitch> dborba: nope, can't copy it, but i'm doing it from the GUI, not with sudo, so that might be why. stand by
<collosi> uLinux:  I even transferred files to it with no problems
<variable> jrib, thanks
<neil_d> bastidrazor: same error.
<Loshki> bastidrazor: what's the difference between reload and restart?
<uLinux> collosi: ok tks :)
<BroXeN> need help with ubuntu 10.04 lts,everytime I press "c" rhytmbox stop playing :(
<jasono> Hello
<uLinux> hi jasono
<jasono> UBUNTU 10.10 PARTY ON FREENODE ON SUNDAY. WHO WILL COME?
<variable> Loshki, reload likely sends a SIGHUP; restart likely sends a SIGTERM followed by launching the program again
<jasono> Hi uLinux
<neil_d> bastidrazor: a 'stop' then a 'start' seemed to work.
<uLinux> !ot | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dborba> SporkWitch, this is so bizarre...
<jasono> ubotto sorry didn't know
<collosi> BroXeN:  you have any keyboard shortcuts setup?
<BroXeN> nope. this is fresh install :(
<BroXeN> just add awn and compiz,
<BroXeN> dang, it's stop again :(
<neil_d> I have an error in the syslog "gdm-session-worker[2748]: WARNING: Unable to load file '/etc/gdm/custom.conf': No such file or directory" ... what does this mean.
<mamece2> arvut im a man of science i like to know why things happen, i dont believe in magic :p
<SporkWitch> dborba: got it.  had to create the file on the VFS, then sudo mv it into the HDD's etc/default folder; freaking insane >_< lol
<kholerabbi> Hi, my wireless connection keeps cutting out when using this particular network, while other computers on this network are having no trouble.. any suggestions?
<dborba> SporkWitch, im thinking it might be an issue with sudoedit... did you at any point try plain sudo vim ?
<subone> PLEASE HELP!! I aqccidentally just formatted my external drive using the "Make Startup Disk" dialog! How can i recover from this format?
<collosi> BroXeN:  that is really odd, it only happens when you press the letter "c"?
<BlaDe^> Hi guys, I've installed lirc but it can't pickup  my infra-red receiver-- How can I find out what settings to use ?
<SporkWitch> dborba: no, i'm one of those losers that's never got the hang of emacs or elvis; i'm spoiled on nano lol
<BlaDe^> I have an acer aspire 7520 -- it's a built in module.. I can't find an technical specs on the acer direct site either.
<variable> SporkWitch, nothing wrong with that
<dzup2> how to i install the cpia drtiver for lucid?
<U_buntu> whats wrong with nano?
<variable> subone, if the format only overwrote the MBR
<subone> variable, how
<arvut> mamece2: I see 'magic' as the things we see happen but can't understand. After all, we are only human ;) hope you will have the patience to learn this great OS, some day you might understand all of it (unlikely tho) :P
<variable> subone, then nothing should be erased - just re-add the partition table
<Loshki> neil_d: I see that msg too, and indeed, there is no /etc/gdm/custom.conf. Doesn't seem to affect anything though. And it is just a warning...
<dborba> SporkWitch, haha - my sudoedit pulls up a gimped version of vi. that's the only thing i can think of tho. since everything else you did with sudo worked
<variable> arvut, what is magical?
<subone> variable, how i have no idea how
<BlaDe^> can anyone help me with lirc, then?
<neil_d> Loshki: ok I won't worry about it.
<arvut> variable: depends on how you define it.
<variable> :-)
<SporkWitch> dborba: alright, now the final trick is figuring out how to run update-grub from the livecd and get it to update the HDD lol
<collosi> BlaDe^:  I can try but I have never used that
<mamece2> i LOOOOOOOOOVE ubuntu, i get so excited just using it, i wanna learn how to do command line stuff so i will get pro
<uLinux> lol
<variable> while [ 1 ]; do alltray --borderless --skip-taskbar -s xeyes --geometry 1000x100+0
<variable> have fun people
<SporkWitch> dborba: tried sudo update-grub and sudo update-grub /dev/sda and both return "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<BlaDe^> collosi: it has a lot of custom settings etc, and the ability for me to specify a path to my infra-red receiver but I don't know how to do that. When I try get it to automatically detect it, it picks up my power button and stuff instead
<variable> mamece2, if you want to get used to command line stuff you need to start with the basics. try working on day primarily from the CLI
<BroXeN> sorry for somebody who reply me, I just disconnected (now I have to copy paste letter "c" to keep my rhythmbox playing)..
<BroXeN> yes it only happened when I press letter "c". fyi last time I get same strange error when I press "Esc" key and it show "<" instead :(. restart and error dissapear. but not this time..
<BlaDe^> im trying to get my windows vista media centre remote to work
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, i configure my lirc using the mythbuntu-control-centre which gives you a GUI with options for configuring you controller.  if all else fails, you can try installing it (it might bring down some dependencies you don't want though :( ).  Good luck man.
<mamece2> variable do u have any link with a command guide?
<subone> variable, how do i do that, i dont want to leave this to chance i cant believe i did this im freaking out
<variable> mamece2, http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/xcu_chap02.html
<ariakus> i have lost the battery iconn wtf?
<BlaDe^> ZykoticK9: I have the GUI but in the drop down menu I don't know what to select for my infra-red receiver :(
<collosi> BlaDe^:  have you tried these http://wiki.xbmc.org/?title=HOW-TO_setup_Lirc_to_talk_to_XBMC   pay attention to the lirc setup part
<variable> subone, I don't know.
<seidos> mamece2, you might want to try out clicompanion:  http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/okwiki/clicompanion
<variable> try googling
<variable> I've never dealt with that
<arvut> mamece: lots of good tutorials out there. just search around =) the 'man
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, is WMCenter not an option of some sort?  mine is a hauppauge that's in the list.
<variable> mamece2, if you don't care about portability http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ
<arvut> ' command is useful too
<kholerabbi> Hi, my wireless connection keeps cutting out when using this particular network, while other computers on this network are having no trouble.. how do I go about solving this problem?
<variable> mamece2, http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/xcu_chap02.html if you do care
<neil_d> ariakus: are you using a laptop?  is it currently pluged into power?
<uLinux> mamece2: you can add this wallpaper with basic CLI commands  http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/88383-1.png
<BlaDe^> ZykoticK9: nope :(
<arvut> darn enter key >.<
<BlaDe^> is there a way I can dump all attached hardware to find out where my IR receiver is?
<ariakus> neil_d: it's on battery now
<Loshki> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, have a look through your "dmesg"
<variable> there is no such thing as a Linux terminal
<variable> or command line interface
<ZykoticK9> variable, what?
<variable> you likely mean the "posix shell" or "the dash implementation of the posix shell"
<neil_d> ariakus: oh... could you have removed it from the panel by mistake.
<uLinux> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<variable> !guidlines
<Ken8521> i'll admit, i like GUI tools... just no a huge fan of CLI.. I like being able to visualize what is going on.. but I know CLI has a lot of uses.
<variable> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ariakus> it's part of notification area, I could not
<variable> I like GUI tools along with a CLI for powerful scripting
<Loshki> mamece2: try the cli link above for a starting place...
 * variable lives on the command line
<BroXeN> solved, check my keyboard shortcut setup and found that somebody setup "x86Stop" there.
<ariakus> this bastart was there when I was on AC
<subone> PLEASE HELP!! I aqccidentally just formatted my external drive using the "Make Startup Disk" dialog! How can i recover from this format?
<neil_d> ariakus: it gives me the option of removing it!
<dborba> SporkWitch, update-grub takes no arguments & it uses default filesystem locations
<BlaDe^> ZykoticK9: it picks up stuff like [    0.392829] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
<ZykoticK9> subone, i have no idea - but testdisk is a partition recover software that's available in default repo
<BlaDe^> but nothing about IR :(
<ariakus> OMG I had to put it to 'show always' to appear
<ldunn> gah, I'm pretty confused right now. I just installed apache2 on this PC, but I can't access it on port 80 from any of the other machines on my LAN ._.
<ZykoticK9> BlaDe^, dmesg is all kernel output, if your IR is detected at all, it should be in there somewhere
<Loshki> subone: start with http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk. It might not be recoverable though...
<ldunn> Works fine on this machine, all others just time out :?
<BlaDe^> IR worked on windows so I know it isn't faulty
<SporkWitch> dborba: yeah, seeing that.  looks like i should just need to chroot into the drive, do some binds, and then do the deed.  googled and found something promising, but will let you know if i run into trouble.  thanks again for all the help
<neil_d> ariakus: you could try adding the 'Indicator applet'
<subone> It created a fat32 partition in its place!!
<ariakus> and it writes 'the battery is charged' and no time estimation, wahat an idiot made it up, I wonder
<apt_problem> yello. having a really really weird ubuntu issue on a fresh install. got a few package errors when I tried to install one or two extra packages, so I attempted an uninstall and reinstall of one of those packages. same problems. some of the spew from apt-get here:  http://pastebin.com/Lg7vy9qg
<BlaDe^> Another issue i'm having is this: http://i55.tinypic.com/3142w3s.png
<collosi> ldunn:  you got a firewall setup
<BlaDe^> my GUI keeps randomly bugging and stuff gets stuck showing up (Like my applications menu in that picture)
<psusi> ariakus, umm... if it is already charged then the time to charge is zero...
<ldunn> collosi: no
<ldunn> Running Maverick, btw
<tensorpudding> ldunn: is it running?
<dborba> SporkWitch, np - if you really need to generate the cfg file using update-grub keep in mind it's just a wrapped for grub-mkconfig.
<ldunn> tensorpudding: apache? yes.
<tensorpudding> ldunn: is it bound to all interfaces or just localhost?
<ldunn> tensorpudding: errr. I didn't mess with the default settings in any way, so... hm. Where would I check?
<collosi> ldunn:  all other nodes can ping the server and no network issues?
<ldunn> collosi: er, I'm pretty sure. sec >_>
<tensorpudding> ldunn: pretty sure binding to all interfaces is default behavior
<SporkWitch> dborba: but isn't the /etc/default/grub just there for reference?  you need to use update-grub to actual load that into the bootloader, don't you?
<ZykoticK9> apt_problem, the root of the error seems to be "dpkg: error processing gdebi-core (--configure)" saying there is a config problem with one of your packages.  try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what happens, tries to fix apt installs.
<ldunn> collosi: yes, I can ping no problem
<dborba> SporkWitch, pretty close. more less the grub.cfg is generated/updated from the /etc/default/grub when you run update-grub
<reynet-server> hey guys :) Just did an update on 10.10 RC, can anyone tell me how to get Samba back on? I'm using webmin and it won't re-install
<apt_problem> ZykoticK9: trying now. thanks.
<ZykoticK9> reynet-server, reask same question in #ubuntu+1
<ariakus> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<reynet-server> Got this :   samba : Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) but 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<reynet-server> E: Broken packages
<dborba> SporkWitch, when you run update-grub i believe all it does is "grub-mkconfig --output=/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<SporkWitch> well that's annoying; good thing i don't use debian on my VPS lol, i don't know what i'd do without webmin
<ZykoticK9> reynet-server, 10.10 isn't supported here.  use #ubuntu+1 AND webmin isn't supported either
<ariakus> reynet-server: sync repositories and try again
<tensorpudding> ldunn: try netstat -t -l, and see if your computer is listening on port 80
<ldunn> tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<neil_d> reynet-server: try doing a "sudo apt-get update" first
<apt_problem> ZykoticK9: result: http://pastebin.com/TuLJ0BcT
<reynet-server> k thx guys...i'll head over there
<Kingsy> what was the name of the torrent client for ubuntu? I am sure it had "drop" in the title somehow... I have forgotten
<theoverseer> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SporkWitch> dborba: i see.  *shrugs* i figure i'll go through and do it anyway, as that's what my instructions said.  toshiba laptops are notoriously difficult to make linux behave on, and i've got a step-by-step for getting it working on this one, and it included that, so i figure, may as well lol
<bastidrazor> Kingsy: transmission for ubuntu and ktorrent for kubuntu
<ariakus> transmission... but it sucks
<Kingsy> hmm thats not what I was thinkin
<Kingsy> :S
<collosi> ldunn:  are you just typing in the IP into the th address bar
 * Kingsy googles
<dborba> SporkWitch, are the instructions meant to be done while logged in from a live cd? ever since grub2 came out it's kind of a pain to configure it from a live cd. in the past there were actually some nice guis
<ldunn> collosi: well, yeah :/
<ariakus> is there a new dc++ client already?
<SporkWitch> dborba: no, the instructions were for ubuntu 9-something, he didn't run into the issue i am where i couldn't get it to boot from HDD, thus the workaround for this step, so it'll boot from HDD and i can continue with the instructions
<tensorpudding> ldunn: that is odd
<ZykoticK9> apt_problem, it's certainly related to /usr/bin/pycentral but my initial Launchpad search didn't find anything relevant?  i've got nothing man, hope you find a fix.
<tensorpudding> ldunn: you might try running zenmap from one of the LAN machines
<ldunn> tensorpudding: Isn't it though?
<ldunn> hm, alright
<Jantire> How does one begin a large-scale open-source projet over collabrative web-sources
<SporkWitch> dborba: most of it i recognize, and covers some of the issues i found workarounds for myself when i first tried doing this last fall.  isn't too hard to modify it for the slight changes in 10.04
<Jantire> Or better phrased, How could I attract attention to it?
<tensorpudding> ldunn: or that might be overkill, netcat might be a bit simpler
<dborba> SporkWitch, I see. well if you run into issues booting up let me know. I think the changes might not get updated on the grub.cfg on the hd
<areeda> jantire:  where are you hosting it?
<Jantire> I havent hosted it yet
<SporkWitch> dborba: will do; brb, grabbing a smoke
 * uLinux got owned by Tor relay
<areeda> Places like Kenai or SourceForge seem to have people looking for projects that interest them
<Jantire> hmmm
<ddilinge1> when i ssh into my desktop 10.04 machine, ~/.bashrc is never read which would imply ssh is considered a non-interactive shell .. anyway to have the ~/.bashrc always included when i ssh in(to an interactive shell), but not for shell scripts, etc?
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me how to install yahoo messenger on 10.04
<ldunn> tensorpudding: an nmap scan shows nothing open, and I had to run it with -PN to get it to scan at all
<ddilinge1> Chaos2358: apt-get install pidgin ?  not exactly your answer but its what I use
<xangua> Chaos2358: you can use pidgin, empathy, kopete, gyachi, etc
<Chaos2358> but do they connect to yahoo?
<Viper> yes
<uLinux> Kingsy: if you don't like Transmission you can use Deluge
<ddilinge1> Chaos2358: and google, and aim, and jabber and ....
<ZykoticK9> dborba, is it you or SporkWitch with this issue?  if you are using a livecd and trying to modify your HDs grub you need to be sure you follow the directions for chrooting (involving the various required mounts) from the !grub2 factoid link.
<Chaos2358> ok thank you guys
<SporkWitch> Chaos2358: i second the recommendation for pidgin.  i use it in windows and linux and it works wonderfully for every chat protocol i can think of (though subpar for IRC), including myspace, facebook, etc.
<areeda> Jantire: do you know how to get our conversation into a less busy chat area?
<Kingsy> uLinux - thanks..
<SporkWitch> ZykoticK9: it's me, and yeah, this is the link i found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Chaos2358> if it makes any difference at all the reason i want to install is to access the google chatrooms will these programs still do that?
<ZykoticK9> SporkWitch, that's the "bible" ;)
<ddilinge1> any ideas on the autoloading of ~/.bashrc when ssh'ing in ?
<Jantire> Yes, I private messaged you areeda
<crf> Hi, I'm trying to watch a video on my TV, using Ubuntu and Rygel. I have the computer and tv both wired on a router. My first problem is that the video is very choppy. The second problem is no sound.
<dborba> ZykoticK9, it's him.
<areeda> let me figure out how to see it
<Jantire> Are you using XChat?
<SporkWitch> ZykoticK9: i know :) lol.  part of it is just lack of practice, it's been a while since i'd been muddling around in linux, so it's a lot of refresher, and a lot has changed since the last time i used it.  for perspective, last time i was active was when gentoo was still manual-install ONLY, no GUI installer lol; fun with chroot ^^
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  as in not executing?
<Kingsy> ahhh thats what I meant
<dborba> SporkWitch, not sure if you saw ZykoticK9's message: " if you are using a livecd and trying to modify your HDs grub you need to be sure you follow the directions for chrooting (involving the various required mounts) from the !grub2 factoid link."
<SporkWitch> dborba: yup :)
<SporkWitch> dborba: thanks
<Kingsy> uLinux - cheers.. I meant deluge (the drop reference was the icon) :) thanks
<ZykoticK9> SporkWitch, Grub2 is still new to MANY people, especially some of the "old guard" types
<SporkWitch> dborba, ZykoticK9, afk a few, need my cigarette while i wait for the livecd to boot up again
 * ldunn is thoroughly confused. :<
<tensorpudding> ldunn: sounds like you have a firewall between it and your LAN computers
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  what are you trying to do or not do with .bashrc.
<Pr070cal> does anyone know how to get the nvidia glx drivers working in maverick
<xangua> !maverick | Pr070cal
<ubottu> Pr070cal: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ZykoticK9> Pr070cal, 254 or whatever - reask in #ubunt+1
<ldunn> tensorpudding: it does indeed. `sudo ufw disable` fixed the issue. Roar.
<tensorpudding> heh
<ddilinge1> bobstro: when i ssh into my desktop 10.04 machine, ~/.bashrc is never read which would imply ssh is considered a non-interactive shell .. anyway to have the ~/.bashrc always included when i ssh in(to an interactive shell), but not for shell scripts, etc?
<ldunn> Annoying defaults are annoying. Oh well
<Pr070cal> dont think many people are having problems with it or maybe not using it
<Nach0z> how do I change the owner of a folder in / ?
<fixxxermet> I'm having problems with screen in multiuser mode.  I posted my problem details at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9929532
<tensorpudding> man, the default behavior of ubuntu configuring network daemons to run automatically when installed is annoying
<ddilinge1> bobstro: ps | grep $$ verifies i am using bash
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  is /etc/bash.bashrc read?
<ZykoticK9> ddilinge1, IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to try #bash - they might know.  good luck man.
<xangua> Nach0z: why would you want to do that¿
<soreau> Nach0z: The question should be, why do you think you need to change permissions of a folder in the root system directory
<nobarking> so when is 10.10 do?
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, on 10.10.10 ;)
<U_buntu> this month
<nobarking> neat date
<ddilinge1> bobstro: not sure, adjusting it for some debug output and let you know in 1 sec
<philsf> everytime I boot, I have to turn the bluetooth off in the indicator applet to conserve power. Is there a way to only turn it on when I want to use it? I'd like it to remember my last choice
<Nach0z> soreau: i think that's a bit irrelevant, but because I need to be able to access the files that I just sudo'd in to a folder in the root directory.
<ZykoticK9> nobarking, which is 42 in binary - answer to life universe and everything ;)
<nobarking> does anyone have a link?
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  ssh into my 10.04 and both /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc are running
<herbayjhiad> I am dual-booting my machine with Ubuntu 9.10 and windows vista, re-installed the vista OS and GRUB loader is no longer working can anyone please advice how I can get the GRUB loader working so that I can access the Ubuntu 9.10
<ddilinge1> bobstro: /etc/bash.bashrc is running, and it gets past the initial [ -z "$PS1" ] && return check, but all my aliases in ~/.bashrc arnt being loaded
<soreau> Nach0z: man chown
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  you tried putting debugs in ~/.bashrc?
<herbayjhiad> I am dual-booting my machine with Ubuntu 9.10 and windows vista, re-installed the vista OS and GRUB loader is no longer working can anyone please advice how I can get the GRUB loader working so that I can access the Ubuntu 9.10
<Nach0z> soreau: aight. thanks.
<ddilinge1> bobstro: echo FOOOO is the first line, when i open a new console on the machine its says FOOO and loads the aliases but when i ssh over from the laptop no FOOO and no aliases
<ddilinge1> bobstro: but a similar echo BAR at the top of /etc/bash.bashrc is displayed on both
<ZykoticK9> !grub | herbayjhiad
<ubottu> herbayjhiad: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  you're definitely doing it right. mine executes both.
<tensorpudding> herbayjhiad: you need to get a livecd probably
<ddilinge1> bobstro: hmm, well going to try #bash now didn't know they had a channel :)
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  and just normal ssh config, right?
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  good bet :) good luck.
<herbayjhiad> tensorpudding: I tried with a live cd, but it says grub not found
<tensorpudding> herbayjhiad: follow that guide
<uhu01> I'm currently running 2.6.32-24-generic, what it the standard way to get usbfs in the kernel? Do I have to recompile the kernel myself, or is there a way to switch to a kernel with usbfs support?
<blakkheim> uhu01: compile it
<uhu01> blakkheim: thx
<ddilinge1> bobstro: i think the ssh config is standard, although not entirely sure
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  if you didn't expressly change it, then it should work. i am puzzled myself.
<SporkWitch> dborba, ZykoticK9, looks like the update to grub took; rebooting now and will find out
<bobstro> ddilinge1:  you seem to have spent time with the INVOCATION portion of man bash.
<uLinux> where's collosi
<collosi> uLinux:  Im here, sorry working on my Lab report
<mamece2> collosi about?
<collosi> mamece2:  it's for my chemistry class
<ddilinge1> bobstro: well, i just grepped man bash for bahsrc
<SporkWitch> dborba, ZykoticK9, no joy; looks like i also need to disable acpi for it to behave >_< really not liking toshiba right now lol
<ddilinge1> s/bahsrc/bashrc/
<dlublink> I wrote my apparmor.d profile, but I can't figure out how to let me script delete files
<dborba> SporkWitch, that is pretty frustrating
<uLinux> collosi: 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' shows this message: WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to sectors (command 'u').
<dlublink> syslog says denied_mask="::d". I tried adding 'd' to the profile, but it returns an error. aa-genprof doesn't add the option for deleting files
<ddilinge1> bobstro: hmm, so it loads profile on login, bashrc on non-login, but to use bashrc on login it has to be explicitly added from ~/.profile.   Doing such fixed my issue :)
<SporkWitch> dborba: extremely.  hopefully i can figure out how to load the fan and thermal modules automatically at boot, so i can maintain mostly-normal use while having acpi permanently disabled
<ddilinge1> bobstro: i guess reading more of the man page would have helped earlier :)
<uLinux> collosi: and I 'sudo umount /dev/sdb' does not unmount the pendrive
<ariakus> WTF ubuntu didn't showed battery status?? why
<dborba> SporkWitch, what's the issue with toshiba's acpi that causes issues? The acpi on my lenovo works fine
<arvut> is there a way to split the join/leave details from the actual chat in irssi? I'd like them in a new shell.
<ariakus> it was like 'fully charged' until it switched off?!
<collosi> uLinux:  yea you dont worry about the warning, or if you'd like just switch
<enav> hi ppl
<arvut> hi
<mamece2> collosi i dont like chemistry, i hated it, im more a physics guy :D
<uLinux> collosi: the problem with gparted is that my pendrive mounts on sba not sba1
<uLinux> oops sdb not sdb1
<Chaos2358> i downloaded and installed a package using terminal to download and synaptic to install. synaptics shows it as installed but i cant find it any ideas?
<ariakus> uLinux: lol
<SporkWitch> dborba: honestly don't know specifically, just that disabling ACPI resolves pretty much all problems i've had with the thing, and googling shows that APIC and ACPI are common problems on the satelite series laptops.  this thing's a toshiba satelite l505d (first run of win7-pre-installed systems, bought it on win7 launch day.)
<uLinux> :P
<collosi> uLinux:  just fdisk into your device and delete the partion, then recreate it using the HPFS/NTFS
<ariakus> uLinux: it's a volume dammit
<SporkWitch> dborba: something about toshiba's ACPI being implemented differently / improperly than is normal
<uLinux> ariakus: w00t
<Chaos2358> !language | ariakus
<ubottu> ariakus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dborba> SporkWitch, I see. Dumbasses :X I've got to say I've been pretty lucky with ubuntu working out of the box on every laptop I have installed it on for the last 2 or so years :D
<SporkWitch> dborba: honestly, that's the reason i went with ubuntu in the first place, i'd always heard it's pretty much the most laptop-friendly distro out there
<dborba> SporkWitch, exceptions for a couple sound issues & wacom
<SporkWitch> dborba: i use gentoo on my desktops
<Chaos2358> i downloaded and installed a package using terminal to download and synaptic to install. synaptics shows it as installed but i cant find it any ideas?
<uLinux> collosi: but can i delete the ntfs partition with pendrive mounted?!
<Kingsy> do I need to install anything to unrar a .rar file?
<SporkWitch> dborba: (well, non-gaming desktops; i CBA to bother dual-booting w/e my current gaming machine is)
<collosi> uLinux:  I just did
<jrib> !rar | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Chaos2358> Kingsy sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<collosi> uLinux:  delete the partition, then hit the "t" command to change the system id
<dborba> SporkWitch, sadly I've for the most part given up computer gaming over the last few years just to be free of windows :P
<Chaos2358> Kingsy sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<edbian> Chaos2358, synaptic and apt-get (the term) do the same thing.  So if you installed a package with one, both will show that package as installed.  What was that package named?
<Kingsy> ok thanks
<uLinux> collosi: ok
<Chaos2358> googleearth
<dborba> SporkWitch, the irony is that when I play it is on a 360 :X
<Chaos2358> Kingsy sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<Chaos2358> edbian google earth
<SporkWitch> dborba: i'm too much of a gamer to give it up, especially with awesome titles like EVE Online (which works in linux, thankfully), FFXI, FFXIV, and of course titles like ArmA2, Crysis, etc.
<edbian> Chaos2358, "google-earth" at the cli
<uLinux> collosi: it asks for a partition number
<uLinux> 1 to 4
<Chaos2358> edbian cli?
<collosi> uLinux:  make it 1
<talexb> I'm getting an 'Apt Authentication issue' -- choosing 'Run This Action Now' doesn't seem to improve the situation.
<SporkWitch> dborba: for shame! why aren't you on PS3?  It plays 99% of the good games on 360, has equal or superior performance, free online, more and better exclusives, and, oh yeah, it's not M$? lol
<edbian> Chaos2358, command line interface.  (e.g. In the term)
<Chaos2358> edbian thats what i assumed but never heard it called that
<edbian> Chaos2358, yep
<ariakus> !ot discuss weeboo stuff elsewhere. thanks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uLinux> collosi: oops typed s by accident Building a new sun disklabel
<collosi> uLinux: once you have created your partition you can type "p" to view it
<uLinux> d again?
<ariakus> yes
<Chaos2358> edbian it says command not found
<SporkWitch> dborba: victory.  so much easier to modify files when i'm not an idiot and i actually chroot properly into the HDD lol
<edbian> Chaos2358, You just have to find it.  cd to /usr/bin/ and look around using ls and grep
<dborba> SporkWitch, much better hardware on the PS3 but no1 had how to program it down pat until recently. Since every1 I knew had a 360 it's just where i went. Now with the new stuff coming out for the ps3 im definitely thinking about getting one
<uLinux> lol partition number 1-8
<rusivi> SporkWitch: Agreed.
<collosi> uLinux:  haha yeah delete all the sun disk partitions and do it again
<uLinux> lol partition number 1-8!
<edbian> Chaos2358, Whatever that package installed it'll be placed in /usr/bin  (the executable files anyway)
<collosi> d
<rusivi> SporkWitch on the PS3 post
<uLinux> collosi: im deleting but it shows 1-8
<Chaos2358> edbian thanx.
<uLinux> it was 1-4 lol
<SporkWitch> dborba: well shoot rob.klebes@gmail.com when you get one and add SporkWitch on your PS3 lol; you as well rusivi
<edbian> Chaos2358, yep
<SporkWitch> dborba, rusivi, but there was a (valid, if rude) request that we drop this subject, so let's move on lol
<uLinux> collosi: partition 1 has empty type
<rusivi> SporkWitch np
<collosi> uLinux:  well if that bothers you can simply exit out and do it again since you didnt actually write anything to the device
<rusivi> !offtopic | rusivi
<ubottu> rusivi, please see my private message
<uLinux> q
<rusivi> hehehe
<collosi> uLinux:  once you fdisk back into your device just delete the old partition and begin again with your primary partition
<uLinux> now t
<darkkrai> how do I edit this menu? http://imgur.com/afpKf.png
<talexb> OK, I've done a reload in the Package Manager .. maybe that will stop these messages from re-occurring.
<collosi> uLinux: yes, and the code you want is 7
<uLinux> Partition 1 does not exist yet!
<uLinux> Lol
<uLinux> ok
<uLinux> h?
<collosi> uLinux:  then hit "p" and verify all is correct.  hit "w" to write and then exit.  type $sudo mkntfs /dev/sdb1
<collosi> uLinux: or use gparted to do the rest
<SporkWitch> dborba: http://homeport.org/~bcordes/satellite-l500-install.html scroll down to "fixing ACPI"
<SporkWitch> dborba: that's the install walkthrough i'm using, and it mentions exactly what's causing the acpi issue
<tiamot> Anyone have experience setting up a local cloud (eucalyptus)
<ekul> Hey Guys. Trying to install Ubuntu 10.4 from the Live CD. Got two hard drives, one IDE (sda) and one SATA (sdb). Both drives mount on the Live CD, but when I use the installer only sda shows up when I come to partition my drives. Any body have any experience of this?
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, can someone give me a little help....I was told in another channel that I may have the wrong version of ALSA installed?
<darkkrai> how do I edit this menu? http://imgur.com/afpKf.png
<SporkWitch> ekul: if one is IDE, it should be hda, not sda
<uLinux> collosi: i need to add a new partition
<SporkWitch> ekul: sd* are sata and scsi drives normally
<uLinux> oh ok i didnt delete
<uLinux> collosi: t and asks for partition number i hit 1
<dborba> SporkWitch, wow - that's pretty whacky - easy fix though
<collosi> uLinux: no you type in 7
<ballsac> hello
<ballsac> ballsac here
<uLinux> collosi: im already lost
<ballsac> ulinux
<ballsac> lol
<uLinux> ahah
<SporkWitch> dborba: yup, now i just need to figure out how to update-world in ubuntu lol
<ballsac> wot a nic
<collosi> uLinux: oh Im sorry yes you do want to change partition 1
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, can someone give me a little help....I was told in another channel that I may have the wrong version of ALSA installed?
<ballsac> Crankygeek: stop FLOODING
<uLinux> collosi: now i typed n and it's waiting for action how do i get out of it
<ekul> SporkWitch: In GParted both show as sd*
<uLinux> collosi: it's showing extended and primary
<SporkWitch> ekul: can you give me an fdisk -l ?
<z00m> how do i install .deb files from the terminal
<ariakus> why ubuntu doesn't show remaining battery charge?!
<z00m> or run them atleast
<collosi> uLinux:  how many partitions are you showing?  How about you just delete the partition and the write to it, then use gparted to creat the ntfs
<rusivi> tiamot: I have not. You may find helpful -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<uLinux> collosi: First cylinder (1-1020, default 1) how do i get out
<ballsac>  EARTH HAS 4 CORNER
<collosi> uLinux: oh, you just hit enter
<ballsac> SIMULTANEOUS 4-DAY
<SporkWitch> ariakus: toshiba laptop? ACPI issue.  http://homeport.org/~bcordes/satellite-l500-install.html
<uLinux> collosi: omg
<ballsac> TIME CUBE
<uLinux> collosi: using default volume
<ballsac> IN ONLY 24 HOUR ROTATION.
<collosi> uLinux: its asking you where you want the partition to start
<enav> ballsac:  WTF are you tallkinga bout
<ballsac> enav
<ballsac> what
<ballsac> 4 CORNER DAYS,  CUBES 4 QUAD EARTH- No 1 Day God.
<FloodBot4> ballsac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ariakus> fujitsu actually
<uLinux> !troll | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ballsac> !troll | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ariakus> !help flood arrack
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SporkWitch> ariakus: may be a similar issue, however, a similar solution may work
<ballsac> ariakus: lol fail
<ChogyDan> z00m: dpkg -i
<ballsac> ******************
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, can someone give me a little help....I was told in another channel that I may have the wrong version of ALSA installed?
<ballsac> FREE SPEECH in AMERICA is
<ballsac> "BULL SHIT",
<ballsac> EVIL EDUCATORS
<ChogyDan> !ops | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ballsac> block and suppress
<ballsac> !ops | ChogyDan
<ubottu> ChogyDan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ballsac> www.timecube.com.
<FloodBot4> ballsac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ariakus> how to say in English 'autumn aggravation'?
<enav> try #English
<ariakus> ehm i need to REBUILD the kernel??
<breadcrst> You are educated evil,
<enav> time to time some idiot deploy spam bots here
<breadcrst> and might have to kill
<breadcrst> the evil ONE teaching
<kermit> so i'm logged into someoen's desktop running off the cd, how do i install ubuntu to the drive?
<breadcrst> educators before you
<genupulas> join #ubuntu-motu
<breadcrst> kermit: use the existing installation
<breadcrst> can learn that 4 corner
<breadcrst> yes you can actually do that
<kermit> breadcrst: type what?
<breadcrst> kermit if you have axs to the desktop why cant u start the install too
<breadcrst> it's right there
<breadcrst> and you say its funning of the CD right?
<breadcrst> days actually exist -but
<breadcrst> all Cube Truth denied.
<kermit> breadcrst: i'm logged in via ssh, not a GUI remote access.. how would i do that?
<breadcrst> Dumb ass educators fear
<breadcrst> kermit; this would be easier by GUI remote but ssh is OK too
<breadcrst> me and hide from debate.
<breadcrst> They are paid to teach a propaganda book - not
<breadcrst> Cube Truth - for which
<Crankygeek> I have upgraded my video card to an nVidia 210 with hdmi output, I do not get any audio now, can someone give me a little help....I was told in another channel that I may have the wrong version of ALSA installed?
<breadcrst> they would be fired. Evil
<breadcrst> teachers betray students,
<breadcrst> as ONE is a Death Value.
<Guest15798> HALP!  I have set up a shared printer on ubuntu, one windows 7 machine (On a asus g73jh-a1) and one windows XP pro machine (Asus eeePC) can see it when I navigate to \\servername, but my other identical asus eeePC with the same OS can not see it
<breadcrst> Cube 4x4 voids 1 & God.
<breadcrst> USA ripe for holocaust.
<breadcrst> Man evolves from teenager -
<breadcrst> in cube metamorphosis
<Crankygeek> LOL...Shut up already
<breadcrst> but ignores teenager to worship a male mother,
<breadcrst> guised in woman's garb,
<breadcrst> churchman called father.
<seidos> !ot | breadcrst
<ubottu> breadcrst: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest15798> HALP!  I have set up a shared printer on ubuntu, one windows 7 machine (On a asus g73jh-a1) and one windows XP pro machine (Asus eeePC) can see it when I navigate to \\servername, but my other identical asus eeePC with the same OS can not see it
<breadcrst> Crankygeek: what was that comment about. who are you telling to shut up?
<breadcrst> mind your tongue
<breadcrst> or be minded yourself. you choose. not like you have a choice
<uLinux> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<philsf> everytime I boot, I have to turn the bluetooth off in the indicator applet to conserve power. Is there a way to only turn it on when I want to use it? I'd like it to remember my last choice
<breadcrst> Adult god is adult crime
<breadcrst> upon their own children.
<breadcrst> More holocaust deserved.
<Crankygeek> Does ALSA 1.0.22.0 support HDMI output from nVidia cards?
<breadcrst> The 12 hour or 1/2 Day clock is an intended EVIL against humanity -
<breadcrst> indicting every human on Earth as Dumb, Educated Stupid and Evil -
<breadcrst> for imaginary Cubed Earth has 4
<breadcrst> Days within simultaneous rotation.
<charlier1977> I need help I have recently gotten back into a dual boot system. I had Win7 Ultimate installed on my Compaq cq60-215dx. I decided I was going to install Ubuntu 10.04 on this machine as a dual boot. Now when I try to boot windows, it begins to load makes it past the initial splash screen but then reboots. I have tried to use the windows install disc to repair but it says that it cannot repair the problem.
<breadcrst>   One God would equal a God Dunce
<alienjeff> /ignore add breadcrst
<charlier1977> please pm me on above issue
<blakkheim> !pm | charlier1977
<ubottu> charlier1977: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ChogyDan> charlier1977: if it is booting into windows at all, I think you need windows support
<charlier1977> ok
<Guest15798> Hey guys I have a printer shared, 2 windows machines can see it, but 1 can't
<Crankygeek> Does ALSA 1.0.22.0 support HDMI output from nVidia cards?
<breadcrst> hey charlier
<breadcrst> as Humans evolve from Children.
<breadcrst> cant you read english
<breadcrst> no pm
<breadcrst> ok?
<FloodBot4> breadcrst: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobasher> i'm creating separate volumes for boot, kernel, home and swap for ubuntu 64 bit server....what is recomended for each ?
<breadcrst> ****************************
<ddilinge1> do i need to do anything special to utilize the konsole application on a remote X?  on the local machine i did xhost +192.168.1.129, but the problem is konsole reports dbus problems:  KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "/bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<arvut> is there a channel for irssi help/newbies out there?
<blakkheim> mobasher: the kernel goes in /boot
<breadcrst> Americans are dumb, educated ONE
<blakkheim> arvut: #irssi
<charlier1977> I need some help has anyone else had this issue
<blakkheim> !op | breadcrst
<ubottu> breadcrst: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<arvut> thx
<breadcrst> stupid and they worship ONEism Evil.
<ddilinge1> do i have to have KDE on the local X to run konsole from the remote one(for dbus) ?
<aravote> It is not immoral to kill believers, for the stupid bastards EVOLVE from son
<aravote> or daughter who precedes them. NOT one damn human adult has ever been
<aravote> created - for ONLY babies are CREATED - and every adult has within them the LIFE given by children who DIE to give-up their lives to their parent
<blakkheim> the OPs have forsaken us
<UbuntuNoob> hi so im downloading windows and i want to install it do i burn just the iso to the dvd or do i burn all files that it downloads
<alienjeff> /ignore add aravote
<aravote> just a goddamn second
<aravote> what is your problem alienjeff
<philsf> aravote, are you praying in the support channel?
<uLinux> !troll | aravote
<ubottu> aravote: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<UbuntuNoob> alienjeff: dont say add just use ignore <username>
<aravote> philsf: no,
<mobasher> blakkheim=}} yes boot/kernel swap home...should i use ext3 or ext4 ?
<blakkheim> mobasher: that's up to you
<arvut> !ot | aravote
<ubottu> aravote: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blakkheim> filsf: changing your nick doesn't get around an ignore, sorry
<alienjeff> UbuntuNoob: depends on your irc client
<UbuntuNoob> oh my bad
<filsf> blakkheim: thanks for confirming lack of ignore.
<filsf> also, do not care
<blakkheim> filsf: i never said i ignored you but i just might now
<uLinux> someone ban filsf
<Fitz> so does anyone know how to access ext3 partitions from xp?
<filsf> do not care
<mtx_init> Fitz: google it
<UbuntuNoob> so anyways does anyone know when burning an os to a dvd should i burn just the iso or should i burn the program files as well
<Fitz> have
<blakkheim> Fitz: /join ##windows
<Fitz> and did everything it said
<Fitz> ok
<filsf> image - so their mom or Dad can live. Adults are EVIL to deny they evolved from children - and claim their adult EGO image is a god likeness. Such damn evil AMERICANS should have their tongue cut out for the heinous hoax they are perpetrating upon their own children. I know now why the Jews
<subone> thanks guys testdisk saved my terabyte of data :))
<filsf> deserved their holocaust - worshipping their own adult EGO image as a damn god whil ignoring and betraying the very children who sacrifice their LIFE
<mtx_init> Fitz: first link http://www.fs-driver.org/
<uLinux> !ban | filsf
<Fitz> have that
<ubottu> filsf: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<filsf> so their Moms and Dads could Live. There is nothing godly about stupid
<Fitz> now i can see the partition but it says it isn't formated and I dont' know why
<filsf> !ban | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Crankygeek> Does ALSA 1.0.22.0 support HDMI output from nVidia cards?
<Crankegeek> Does ALSA 1.0.22.0 support HDMI output from nVidia cards?
<Crankegeek> and evil adults who betray their own children who gave them Life. I AM
<lolihunter> give it a try
<kooori> !behabiour
<Crankegeek> WISER THAN ANY DAMN MAN OR GOD WHO EVER EXISTED. IF THE
<kooori> !behaviour
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Crankegeek>    HALF AND HALF CO-CREATED
<alienjeff> /ignore add Crankegeek
<ceil> filsuf, would you kindly stop joining random OS channels and trollin' them?
<ddilinge1> How can i display a X program from one computer on my LAN to another?  On the local machine i did xhost + (disable all ACL), on the remote machine with export DISPLAY="192.168.1.2:0.0" xterm cant connect
<arvut> gah, this spamming troll..
<Crankegeek> JESUS RETURNS TO EARTH, I WILL PERSONALLY KILL THE BASTARD MYSELF. ALL CREATION OCCURS
<AndrewMC> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ceil> get back to your cage in ##politics :)
<a1ienjeff> BETWEEN AND AS OPPOSITES. YOU DUMB-ASS, EARTH, THE UNIVERSE
<blakkheim> ddilinge1: ssh -X
<a1ienjeff> AND EVERY LIVING THING IN IT
<a1ienjeff>  
 * marienz raises an eyebrow
<a1ienjeff>  
<a1ienjeff>  
<ceil> lol
<Crankygeek> Does ALSA 1.0.22.0 support HDMI output from nVidia cards?
<ddilinge1> blakkheim: that did the trick, thanks
<blakkheim> !repeat > Crankygeek
<ubottu> Crankygeek, please see my private message
<variable> !repeat > variable
<ubottu> variable, please see my private message
<philsf> everytime I boot, I have to turn the bluetooth off in the indicator applet to conserve power. Is there a way to only turn it on when I want to use it? I'd like it to remember my last choice
<Alan502> Hey, I have a problem with my sound. I can only have sound from one application at a time, for example if I'm using amarok my browser will not play sounds until I close amarok. How can I fix this?
<blakkheim> Alan502: get rid of pulseaudio
<Alan502> blakkheim, sudo apt-get remove pulseadio?
<blakkheim> Alan502: aptitude purge pulseaudio
<Alan502> blakkheim, will this have any consequences? (besides fixing my problem)
<blakkheim> Alan502: you'll be using ALSA instead, which in my opinion is much better and doesn't have these problems
<Alan502> blakkheim, what about skype? do you know if it works with alsa?
<blakkheim> Alan502: i don't know offhand since i don't use skype sorry
<Alan502> hahaha too much questions
<Alan502> blakkheim, ok, thank you for your help!
<philsf> Alan502, what ubuntu version are you using?
<Alan502> philsf, 10.04
<Alan502> :)
<philsf> Alan502, you shouldn't be having kind of issue this by 2010. it's been fixed ages ago
<philsf> Alan502, are you using a standard install?
<Alan502> philsf, really? I don't know why it is happening though... maybe an app
<Alan502> philsf, yes, well, kubuntu to be specific
<charlier1977> Has anyone had an issue with booting windows after setting up a dual boot. I had Win7 installed then installed Ubuntu and now when booting to windows I gets past the first splash screen then dies and reboots
<Alan502> I think it might have been an application I installed
<compaq> maybe it is muted, since last ten years, the only audio trouble I have is muted
<philsf> Alan502, then maybe try #kubuntu?
<ariakus> wasn'r pulseausio to overcome alsa 1-app limitation?
<ries> Hello! I wrote a program in QT4, and my icons look all nicely in a selected state on WIndows, OSX, Debian, but with Ubuntu the icons looks bronish and there selected state is hardly visable, what can I do about that?
<Alan502> philsf, perhaps, but nobody is ever there XD and the core is the same so..
<ariakus> ries: and in other qt4apps?
<ries> ariakus: good question... Let me see if I can find one
<ibnarrashid> charlier1977: it could be that you have the wrong hdd partition for windows written in grub
<Alan502> charlier1977, can you please be more specific?
<philsf> Alan502, not necessarilly. sometimes derivatives use different configurations. try in a diffenrent time, maybe you got the wrong timezone for the ppl that might help
<hiexpo> is there a way to add a folder to the places drop down
<enav> lol
<Alan502> philsf, ok, thanks
<ariakus> charlier1977: what did you changed during install?
<enav> hiexpo: just drag and drop what you need
<charlier1977> Ok I can load grub choose windows to boot. Windows starts, it makes it past the black background and spinning logo then when its supposed to go to the blue background it reboots and comes back to grub
<ariakus> charlier1977: try to hold F8 after grub and choose some appropriate option
<charlier1977> I shrank and moved one partition that I was using for personal files and expanded my windows partition
<enav> hiexpo: works?
<hiexpo> enav, no
<enav> hiexpo: let me explain you
<hiexpo> enav, ok
<enav> hiexpo: open nautilus
<Alan502> blakkheim, that didn't fix my problem though :/
<charlier1977> I have done the f8 boot but still get the same thing also have tried using the install disc to repair the system. I am not sure if this is a windows issue or if I inadvertently done something when install Ubuntu
<hiexpo> ok
<enav> hiexpo: now can you see those "places folders" on the left bottom corner?
<hiexpo> yup
<enav> just drag and drop your stuff there
<ariakus> charlier1977: didn't repair disk worked?
<charlier1977> no
<ariakus> charlier1977: did it remove grub2?
<enav> hiexpo: works i gues
<Mathuin> I have two Ubuntu boxes running 10.04 LTS and 10.04 UNE that I am trying to back up via rsync.  I followed the instructions for setting up the rsync daemon at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync and I ran into permissions problems backing up a home directory.  I used the example /etc/rsyncd.conf from that page and changed the uid and gid to match the owner and group of the home directory -- I also changed the path and the
<Mathuin>  auth users as per the instructions.  On the machine running UNE, it worked fine.  On the machine running LTS, all the directories created by rsync are owned by root.  The configurations on both machine are again exactly the same.  What did I do wrong, and how do I fix it?
<charlier1977> It said it could not repair the problem I am hoping that I dont have to reinstall windows, no grub was left alone
<mamece2> whats the main difference between ubuntu and debian?
<ariakus> mamece2: vanity
<collosi> mamece2:  the logo
<kaos_> one big difference is the release cycles
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical, updates on an enforced schedule, has its own branding, and is designed for GNOME
<mamece2> are you sure? i will not find in ubuntu the ubuntu restricted extras
<lncln> Hey, do you guys know how I set up Ubuntu server to share files with my PS3?
<enav> mamece2: Ubuntu is based on debian
<tensorpudding> telling is that it is ubuntu.com vs. debian.org
<ariakus> charlier1977: windows disk should recover the MBR
<hiexpo> enav, no sure this is the right places area i want to add pdf folder to my drop down that has home videos etc in it
<mamece2> oic
<edbian> mamece2, Ubuntu is based on Debian testing.  Debian also has "stable and sid" which are older and newer packages respectively
<enav> hiexpo: let me take a screen shot of my desk
<edbian> mamece2, Ubuntu also has some custom changes (programs and themes and such)
<hiexpo> ok
<charlier1977> I cannot find fixmbr on the disc
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu was forked from Debian testing in 2004 or thereabouts, and has tracked it to some extent since then
<mamece2> i think ubuntu is more noob user friendly
<ariakus> edbian: unstable, not testing
<edbian> ariakus, tomato, tomaato
<tensorpudding> They both had similar designs to start, but Ubuntu has rather strongly diverged in some respects.
<ariakus> testing=squeeze=6, unstable=sid=rolling release
<enav> hiexpo: dude  are you using 10.04???
<mamece2> i bet u recommend me to use ubuntu
<edbian> ariakus, , oh thank you  you're right
<edbian> mamece2, Pretty much.
<ariakus> charlier1977: it's no longer fixmbr, it's repair boot option or whatever in english
<enav> mamece2: lol dude  if you get into a SUse channel they will recomendo you suse i guess
<mamece2> edbian ok, hey ive got an issue with fullscreen youtube videos, sometimes i see a black flash
<tensorpudding> I remember that Dapper Drake was a lot like Debian
<hiexpo> enav, no 9.10
<edbian> mamece2, It's just because flash for linux is poorly written.  Everyone has performance problems.
<charlier1977> Yeah I tried the gui to do that and thats when I get the message that it was not able to fix the problem
<mamece2> edbian, ok , i though i should reinstall the package
<edbian> mamece2, worth a shot since it's so simple and easy
<ariakus> charlier1977: interesting, is the windows partition intact?
<enav> hiexpo: I just figured out that 10.04 get rid of a bunch of folders on the drop down list
<enav> hiexpo: but i remember that i got those folders on 9.04
<ChogyDan> mamece2: you can try the conservative cpu governer, that helps me in general though...
<hiexpo> enav, figured it out thanx
<enav> how?
<charlier1977> as far as I can tell I was able to run the repair and was able to boot (even thought it said it was not able to fix the issue) but now its not helping
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me how to get medibuntu?
<enav> hiexpo: how?
<enav> Chaos2358: medi?
<Chaos2358> its a repo
<philsf> Chaos2358, what do you need in medibuntu?
<philsf> Chaos2358, it's probably in the main repos or the partner repo by now
<Chaos2358> philsf google earth i've tried three times to install it through terminal and it wont go through
<hiexpo> enav, http://ubuntuanswers.wordpress.com/2007/12/27/customizing-the-places-menu-in-ubuntu/    kinda like you said
<SuperMiguel> should i install chromium or just straight up chrome?
<braxton_> How would I see the capacity of a blank CD?
<charlier1977> brb hopefully I am going to change pcs
<philsf> Chaos2358, try the google repo then
<enav> hiexpo: try to install  file-browser-applet     it looks pro
<v-himanshu> yes
<Chaos2358> philsf ok dumb question but where do i find these repos? im a newb so to speak
<d3v0> <d3v0>
<ChogyDan> SuperMiguel: I say chromium, since I think more people use that
<Chaos2358> philsf software sources?
<mamece2> how can i make the rhythmbox at the top right of the panel?
<philsf> Chaos2358, no. google this: google ubuntu repository
<XDS> How do i enable universe/multiverse from ssh ?
<XDS> (bash)
<ThinWhiteDuke> does anyone know about the program firestarter
<ries> ThinWhiteDuke: I think I used that a long time ago
<kermit> XDS:  vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<collosi> XDS:  can't you just add the repos manually
<rusivi> ThinWhiteDuke I checked it out, seemed pretty cool.
<XDS> kermit thanks thats what i was looking for
<XDS> kermit from the looks of the sources list they are indeed installed
<XDS> but  libopencore-amrnb-dev is not being found
<XDS> could this be a devel repo im not seeing ?
<ariakus> ThinkWork: it's long abandoned
<kermit> XDS: multiverse lucid?  i saw sometimse lucid-security but not lucid was available
<kermit> XDS: ..and i assume you know the # lines are commmented out
<ariakus> ThinkWhiteduke: it's long abandoned
<arvut> g'night #ubuntu time to hibernate for awhile =.=
<XDS> kermit this is 9.10
<SuperMiguel> whats the difference between chromium and chorme?
<charlier1977> ok I was on the pc I am having the problem with
<ThinWhiteDuke> i can't get it to work
<XDS> SuperLag use iron and chromium is the opensource version of chrome
<ThinWhiteDuke> so i'm not surprised it is abandoned
<ThinWhiteDuke> i am trying to do internet connection sharing with Ubuntu lynx
<SuperMiguel> XDS, which on is better?
<ThinWhiteDuke> and only options i find are abandoned programs like Guidedog and Firestarter
<XDS> kermit http://nopaste.info/7f645ee9a2_nl.html
<XDS> SuperLag use SRWare Iron
<XDS> Neither
<sebikul> SuperMiguel, chronium is the open source project, chrome is the proprietary version from google that just adds some features. performance is the same
<kermit> XDS: can you just list universe and multiverse on the same line like that?
<kermit> XDS: i didnt know you could..
<tensorpudding> SuperMiguel: Chrome supports WebM and H.264 video.
<Chaos2358> philsf hey buddy i got the repo and the package but im seeing something ive never seen before the terminal went grey with a terms of service agreement but no way to accept it what the hell do i do?
<ariakus> sebikul: you put it as if community has something to do with chromium
<sebikul> ariakus, what do you mean??
<ries> ariakus: took me a while to find a sample, but yes... the qtdemo application (Chip Demo) has  exactly the same problem
<SuperLag> XDS: what?
<XDS> SRWare Iron , its a chromium port
<XDS> kermit i have no idea
<XDS> im very upset
<XDS> http://nopaste.info/7f645ee9a2_nl.html
<XDS> libopencore-amrnb-dev is not being found
<kermit> XDS: i think you need to have seperate lines for universe and multiverse, try that
<SuperMiguel> XDS, why iron
<ries> ariakus: is this a bug in the theme used in Ubuntu?
<XDS> SuperMiguel read about it i dont have time to explain
<XDS> ill be around next week
<XDS> right now i need to get this done
<ariakus> ries: have no idea actually... is it just oxygen or all icon sets?
<tensorpudding> SuperMiguel: I recommend Chrome.
<Chaos2358>  i got the repo and the package but im seeing something ive never seen before the terminal went grey with a terms of service agreement but no way to accept it what the hell do i do?
<ariakus> Chaos2358: are you doing it in synaptic?
<Chaos2358> no terminal
<ariakus> try synaptic
<ries> ariakus: I don't know what oxygen is, but I got a complain from a user that it's had to see if a icon is selected or not. If oxygen is the brownish theme, then yes
<O_Espalha_Lixo> olá
<ries> ariakus: I am making a screenshot
<Chaos2358> ariakus will that have any effect on the fact that i've already installed it just cant accept the end user agreement?
<O_Espalha_Lixo> algum brasileiro?
<tensorpudding> !br | O_Espalha_Lixo
<ubottu> O_Espalha_Lixo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mersault> Quick question: How can I determine which logical volumes exist on a given physical volume in LVM?
<marco972> hello
<marco972> how are you all
<feher> hi
<mamece2> what is this that comes when i hit ctrl+alt+F3 ? tty3
<O_Espalha_Lixo> thanks ;)
<marco972> I call from Martinique, French West Indies
<marco972> and you?
<lincoln> Hey, what do I do if I don't see my USB drive in /media after I stick it in?
<ariakus> how to make sound performance more rigid?
<researcher123> I have configured network settings of synaptic package manager as Im behind firewall.Hence Synaptic connects to Internet.But when I try to install a package using command line I get the message proxy authentication needed Error code 407.
<ries> ariakus: Here is a sample : http://shareimage.org/images/bx44jjr4bsnctx9vk78a.png The button OPenGL is in it's selected state, the button Antialias is in it's un-selected state. You can see thsi because the OPenGL text is slightly lower, but there is no color difference in the buttons visable
<XDS> here is the error
<XDS> Couldn't find package libopencore-amrnb-dev
<XDS> or rather
<XDS> E.  Couldn't find package libopencore-amrnb-dev
<hiexpo> enav, ok the way you do it is open the folder you wasnt to add and click bookmarks than add and it places it
<XDS> PLEASE HELP
<hiexpo> want ^
<ChogyDan> XDS: please use pastebin to paste the whole command
<enav> hiexpo: i recomment you to use the file-browser-applet  cuz  ubuntu 10.04 and later just delete those folders from that menu
<Andre_Gondim> when I insert a cdrom, once I choose Brasero, how may I change this option to appears that option to choose if I want open it with...
<hiexpo> enav, i am 9.10
<enav> ok
<ariakus> ries: and if you change theme to redmond or something?
<ries> ariakus: let me try
<gartral> tar -txz from term right?
<ries> ariakus: I tried clear looks, and then the difference is clearly visable
<Chaos2358> ariakus hey man i'm now getting an error when i load synaptics saying "dpkg was interupted you must now manually run "sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem but when i input that to terminal it doesnt do anything
<Chaos2358> ariakus nevermind i'm sorry i typod the command
<ariakus> ries: then submit a bug in qt theme which mimics gtk, whichever its name is
<ries> ariakus: ok... thanks
<SupersonicDoom> rizon.net
<XDS> ChogyDan http://nopaste.info/3e46e9a860.html
<XDS> HELP!
<XDS> I have the restricted sources list working
<kermit> where does empathy store its config files?
<ThinWhiteDuke> hi, what do i need to type to edit the UFW file in /etc/default/ufw
<ThinWhiteDuke> i tried 'gksudo gpedit /etc/default/ufw
<SuperMiguel> how can i edit the grub time in ubuntu 10.04?
<ThinWhiteDuke> it does nothing
<enav> kermit almost all apps store its stuff on your home folder
<tidao> 大家好，有中国人么
<enav> home/kermit/
<kermit> enav: yes, thank you, i was looking for something more specifc though
<gartral> !jp | tidao
<ubottu> tidao: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<IdleOne> !cn | tidao
<ubottu> tidao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tidao> cn
<enav> kermit  press control+H  to show a bunch of hidden files
<tidao> ？
<IdleOne> tidao: /join #ubuntu-cn
<enav> lol maybe this guys is traditional chinesse
<SuperMiguel> how can i edit the grub time in ubuntu 10.04?
<lUzErO> hi
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to turn on a device after manually turning it off (pressing the button)?
<pksadiq> Does the compiz plugin anaglyph works well? I would love to use use it
<alexdaboss> hey my cock hurts
<hellupline> SuperMiguel, i use startup-manager
<prince_jammys> SuperMiguel: edit GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub and then ''sudo update-grub''
<lUzErO> i ont know for why is this program
<mobasher> ubuntu server 64bit..do I have to setup networking before setting up xinit packge ??
<pksadiq> LUzErO what ?
<SuperMiguel> hellupline, there is no startup-manager
<tidao> ubuntu
<IdleOne> !es | lUzErO
<ubottu> lUzErO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hellupline> SuperMiguel, sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<lUzErO> i dont know thiis program
<tidao> whis
<ThinWhiteDuke> hi, what do i need to type to edit the UFW file in /etc/default/ufw
<prince_jammys> ThinWhiteDuke: gksudo gedit /etc/default/ufw
<pksadiq> Does the compiz plugin anaglyph works well? I would love to use use it
<ThinWhiteDuke> that does nothing
<ThinWhiteDuke> it pauses and goes back to command line
<soreau> pksadiq: why not try it for yourself?
<IdleOne> ThinWhiteDuke: sudo nano /etc/default/ufw
<lUzErO> i need help
<ThinWhiteDuke> oh nevermind
<ThinWhiteDuke> it's gedit
<ThinWhiteDuke> not gpedit
<IdleOne> heh
<ThinWhiteDuke> ok thanks a lot
<FloodBot3> ThinWhiteDuke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pksadiq> soreau It costs some money :)
<lUzErO> i dont understand this program
<soreau> pksadiq: What makes you say that?
<prince_jammys> lUzErO: which program?
<IdleOne> lUzErO: what prohram?
<lUzErO> this
<infid> i can't x11 forward firefox but i can ssh in to the machine normally. is there anyway i can use my local firefox and have access to the same hosts the machine i'm ssh'd into has?, eg it's /etc/hosts entries? they're all internal
<lUzErO> this program
<prince_jammys> lUzErO: looks like you understand it.
<prince_jammys> you type, we read, we respond.
<lUzErO> oh
<gartral> infid: use http through ssh
<pksadiq> soreau anglyph plugin makes the screen to be viewed in 3D , wiht the help of glasses, So I just need to know whether it works befor I buy the goggles
<prince_jammys> lUzErO: there are different channels for different topics. This channel is support for ubuntu in english.
<lUzErO> oh
<soreau> pksadiq: It works but not extremely well IMO
<IdleOne> pksadiq: ask in #compiz
<lUzErO> i talk spanish
<areeda> infid:  The easiest way I know is to log ssh in then run use your system as an X server
<lUzErO> what is the chanel of spanish?
<pksadiq> IdleOne ok
<prince_jammys> lUzErO: then type this: /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> lUzErO: /join #ubuntu-es
<lUzErO> Oh,, tanks a lot prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> welcome
<pksadiq> !irc | lUzErO
<ubottu> lUzErO: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<lUzErO> tanks a lot
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> Has anyone tried to configure rsyslog and logrotate together and been successful?
<prince_jammys> sam555: tell us about the specific problem you ran into, and someone might help
<pksadiq> IdleOne everybody is sleeping @ #compiz
<infid> gartral: how can i use http through ssh? i tried dynamic port forwarding with ssh infid@host.org -D 8080 and telling firefox to use socks/8080 but that doesnt give me access to the internal lan addresses
<lincoln> Hey, I just set up an ubuntu server behind my router... how can I "permanently" share files on it with Windows?  Specifically, I'm looking to store my entire Itunes library separate from my windows box
<lincoln> similar to how I simply use an external hdd now
<Braber01> Hi I have to go into my printer settings and tell it to Clean Priinter Heads every once and a while, is this a problem or should I just deal with it?
<sam555> prince_jammys: we're not sure, but the symptom is that we ended up with many log files with 0 bytes long that are named mail.log  but then they get written to mail.log.1
<MooshiMuushi> Anyone know how to write a command to terminal after pressing a keyboard shortcut?
<MooshiMuushi> E.g *Presses ALT+8* --> open terminal and types in "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" --> *Hits enter*?
<lincoln> Hey, I just set up an ubuntu server behind my router... how can I "permanently" share files on it with Windows?  Specifically, I'm looking to store my entire Itunes library separate from my windows box
<prince_jammys> MooshiMuushi: that doesn't work?
<prince_jammys> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<prince_jammys> lincoln: see if the above is of use
<MooshiMuushi> prince_jammys, I don't know how to write a command for it ;)
<MooshiMuushi> prince_jammys, For the keyboard shortcut. So that it will do that.
<prince_jammys> MooshiMuushi: oh, you want to bind a keyboard shortcut so that it opens a terminal.
<infid> at work i can use 'http://infid.foo.bar' to develope web pages but 'foo.bar' isnt allowed to the public internet. i have ssh access to my computer at work though. how can i use http://infid.foo.bar from home?
<researcher123> when I give print command the job goes on waiting infinitely n never prints.What can be done
<prince_jammys> MooshiMuushi: i think there is a "keyboard shortcuts" somewhere in the gnome menus.
<prince_jammys> but i'm not sure
<prince_jammys> !keyboard shortcuts > MooshiMuushi
<ubottu> MooshiMuushi, please see my private message
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: ctrl/alt/t?
<MooshiMuushi> prince_jammys,  Yeah, there is. It's just that, I don't know how to write a command for it.
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: opens a terminal
<MooshiMuushi> prince_jammys, Thanks ;)
<prince_jammys> MooshiMuushi: 'gnome-terminal' is the prog you want opened
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, Ahh, ok, but what it the command script to open up the terminal?
<prince_jammys> so you can likely just type gnome-terminal as the command to invoke
<MooshiMuushi> prince_jammys, oh?
<prince_jammys> try it
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: gnome-terminal
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: oh, like he said =p
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, prince_jammys, After that, how do I make it automaticlly run a script?
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, prince_jammys, automatically
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, prince_jammys, automatically*
<mkquist> MooshiMuushi: you mean like click on something and it executes that script?
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, gnome-terminal sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, Something like that. It turn on terminal, and then enters the sudo commands.
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, turns*
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist_, the*
<prince_jammys> gnome-terminal -x sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<areeda> Isn't it gnome-terminal --command <a command or script>
<MooshiMuushi> oooh?
<phil_in_london> but why even open the terminal for something like that?
<areeda> you can also use xterm -e <command>
<prince_jammys> that's if you make it all one string, so you'd have to quote the whole thing. i recommend you try the -x version.
<mkquist> run a script in a terminal to open a terminal?
<prince_jammys> (i don't have gnome-terminal, so just read it off the man page online)
<MooshiMuushi> give me a second ;D D/Cing from internet.
<MooshiMuushi> mkquist, Nono, like what prince_jammys is saying.
<prince_jammys> try first, without a keyboard shortcut: gnome-terminal -x sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<prince_jammys> to test it first.
<prince_jammys> so yeah, you'd be opening a terminal to open another terminal, as a test.
<XDS> :-/
<XDS> this is all fucked up
<XDS> :(
<IdleOne> !language | XDS
<ubottu> XDS: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<XDS> sry
<pksadiq> XDS keep your words to be good
<XDS> im following this guide perfectly
<enav> family guy channel
<XDS> reinstalled the OS 7 times
<areeda> is there a way in empathy to filter out all the joined/left messages?
<XDS> STILL cant install ff
<MooshiMuushi> Ahh, well that didn't work ;)
<MooshiMuushi> Turning on my wireless is impossible...
<tensorpudding> XDS: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pksadiq> MooshiMuushi What?
<MooshiMuushi> After I manually turn it off (press the button).
<XDS> tensorpudding i did that already
<tensorpudding> XDS: Which version of Ubuntu is this? Do you have the Universe repository enabled?
<XDS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9114176&postcount=967 < this is the guide im using
<MooshiMuushi> pksadiq, I can't turn on my wireless after I hit the wireless button to turn it off ;)
<XDS> tensorpudding yes all the repos are updating and working  AFAIK
<XDS> opencore-amr awr isnt being picked up
<phil_in_london> mooshimuushi, do you have a hotplug folder inside your etc folder?
<XDS> :(
<XDS> tensorpudding its driving me insane :)
<XDS> coooooooooooooooooooocoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tensorpudding> XDS: Why do you need to install x264 from source?
<MooshiMuushi> phil_in_london, hotplug folder? Sorry, be right back.
<XDS> idunno
<XDS> how can i test ffmpeg to see if its working ?
<phil_in_london> mooshimuushi, I'm not even sure thats what its called, until 2.4 kernel there was an /etc/hotplug.d folder, it contained scripts that would be called when you press buttons or plug usb devices in and such. Sounds like you have the script that turns it off running okay, but the one that starts it up is either missing, or not functioning.
<pksadiq> MooshiMuushi , Sorry I haven't ever used wifi on laptop with Ubuntu, But 24 hours You are in this channel, Why? :D
<phil_in_london> anyone know the equivalent folder with 2.6 kernel?
<tensorpudding> XDS: presumably if you can play videos using it
<nafri> hello, I've installed official flash player for ubuntu on linux but somehow my flash content doesn't work smoothly on flash player on linux? any idea?
<XDS> :(
<headache> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server 10.04 on my atom N450 motherboard with no luck.  It doesn't recognize the external USB CD-Rom and it can't find the driver for the onboard Ethernet.
<MorbidChimp> Hi all. Long one: I'm using amd 10.04 on two pc's here, non updated, vanilla ubuntu install and I've noticed a weird problem effecting 3 beige box's I have set up here. When I sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf with the intention of editing my proxy configuration I see one entry of the expected 3, the aquire line for http, I dont see ftp and https. However, when I edit the same file via gedit I see all 3 lines, https,http,ftp. This is happening on all 3 ma
<phil_in_london> maybe  /etc/ifplugd/action.d/action.wpa?
<MorbidChimp> chines, and I can't figure out why or where to start... any idea's anyone?, searched google etc but no idea so far. why is the same file on all 3 machines showing different file contents? nano or gedit problem maybe?
<MorbidChimp> headache, what netbook model are you using?
<MorbidChimp> chances are the driver are not included with that version of ubuntu
<headache> MorbidChimp: Not a netbook, it's just an atom baredboard
<headache> I hooked up an externa USB CDrom and a 160GB sata drive
<phil_in_london> morbidchimp, what happens if you edit same file with gedit?
<XDS> does this look right ?
<XDS> http://nopaste.info/2549ab9bcd.html
<MorbidChimp> ah sorry. assumed otherwise. Had some issues with netbooks earlier, no experience with the bareboards, prob driver prob though
<MorbidChimp> same thing phil
<phil_in_london> ah, so its not an lf/cr translation then.
<MorbidChimp> i have opened the same file in both gedit and nano at the same time with and without sudo
<MorbidChimp> it only seems to effect the apt.conf file
<tensorpudding> XDS: ffmpeg is installed
<phil_in_london> its got to be lf/cr
<headache> MorbidChimp: So it is currently not recommended to install Ubuntu Server on an atom board
<blakkheim> MorbidChimp: nano -wSx /the/file
<headache> So, I should go for Ubuntu Netbook
<blakkheim> headache: i have ubuntu on an atom server
<MorbidChimp> Blackkheim. Same problem
<hcook> hey guys, is there a quick way to disable all x displays beyond the first? i've got 3 monitors on an ati 5750 working fine, but d3d wine games won't run because the multihead isn't supported. I tried System->Preferences->Monitors and just turning 2 of them off, but wine's still throwing the multihead errors...
<blakkheim> MorbidChimp: what about vim?
<MorbidChimp> uck. vi. second, I try it
<phil_in_london> morbidchimp, what does the file look like when you use cat?
<MorbidChimp> same thing phil. gedit shows all the lines, nano and vi do not
<MorbidChimp> trying cat
<headache> blakkheim: The first error is "No network interfaces detected" and if I hit Continue, the next error is CD-ROm error.
<JoeBob44> Does anyone have any idea why my NETBOOK WIRELESS is sluggish (as in it takes forever to connect to a network) on 10.10 Desktop Distro?
<JoeBob44> I did not have this problem 10.4
<blakkheim> headache: you said ubuntu is not recommended on atom servers, which is untrue, that's all i was saying
<MorbidChimp> same problem, its only showing the 1st line.
<phil_in_london> in gedit if you go to save the file, look in the lower right corner of the file save dialog, does Line Ending say Unix/Linux ?
<Ryen> !10.10 | JoeBob44
<ubottu> JoeBob44: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<headache> blakkheim: No I did not say that.  I was just trying to ask MorbidChimp if Ubuntu-server was a choice for atom boards
<blakkheim> 23:41 < headache> MorbidChimp: So it is currently not recommended to install Ubuntu Server on an atom board
<MorbidChimp> phil, utf8 unix yes.
<gartral> headache: it will work just fine
<MorbidChimp> sry headach. sec
<MorbidChimp> it is recommend. i use them myself. great little servers. just a bit fiddely
<headache> Sorry, I meant a question not statement :-p
<AbhiJit> gi
<johnjohn101> what do you serve on an atom?
<headache> I think the ethernet onboard is a realtek chipset
<MorbidChimp> i've written a quick c app here and a python script to view the file. the python script shows the correct contents, my c doesn't. writing one in pascal now just to see result
<headache> well, the atom n450 board is "Made in China"
<AbhiJit> MorbidChimp, #programming
<MorbidChimp> aye. think so AbhiJit.
<AbhiJit> MorbidChimp, i mean ask in channel ##programming
<MorbidChimp> aye. I got it
<AbhiJit> ok
<ElWuilMeR> Edward_Elric: aquí necesitarias conocerlo un 100% no crees.?
<Edward_Elric> ElWuilMeR, i will learning on road
<Edward_Elric> i dont know if good writed
<XDS> tensorpudding k
<ElWuilMeR> Edward_Elric: true fine
<Edward_Elric> ok
<Edward_Elric> i ready for ubuntu maverick yeah!!!
<Edward_Elric> rest five days
<johnjohn101> i'm running rc
<Edward_Elric> :D{---------------<
<XDS> tensorpudding can you help me with the rest ?
<maco> !10.10 | Edward_Elric
<ubottu> Edward_Elric: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Edward_Elric> maco, great!
<hcook> is there no xorg.conf file these days?
<AbhiJit> !xorg | hcook
<ubottu> hcook: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prince_jammys> hcook: correct, though if you create one it is used.
<gilaniali> whats the linux equivalent to .exe or .app
<izinucs> hcook: actually no.. xrandr controls video.. but like prince_jammys says.. you can create one.
<enav> gilaniali: thanks to god nothing is equivalent to that
<prince_jammys> gilaniali: nothing; extensions aren't necessary in linux
<AbhiJit> gilaniali, .deb .rpm
<Edward_Elric> linux use magic munbers
<Edward_Elric> for identify files or executables
<Edward_Elric> libraries
<Edward_Elric> etc
<izinucs> gilaniali: .bin
<gilaniali> AbhiJit: how do I convert my .py to .deb or .rpm
<izinucs> gilaniali: forget .rpm.. that's for redhat.. .deb for debian and derivitives
<Edward_Elric> gilaniali, .py to .deb?
<Edward_Elric> that is imposible
<Edward_Elric> XD
<izinucs> gilaniali: .py should run natively
<prince_jammys> gilaniali: find a tutorial about "making a debian package"
<confused_penguin> Is the desktop environment the only difference between ubuntu,kubuntu,xubuntu?
<prince_jammys> confused_penguin: yes
<AbhiJit> gilaniali, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<confused_penguin> ty
<gilaniali> I have a python script, but i dont want customers to be able to simply open it and view the code in an editor
<AbhiJit> confused_penguin, and thus their respective applications too
<prince_jammys> gilaniali: meh, you can't easily avoid that.
<gilaniali> so will turning the python script into a debian package help
<AbhiJit> gilaniali, ask in #python
<blakkheim> gilaniali: why would you do such a bad thing?
<hcook> AbhiJit: prince_jammys: izinucs: thanks guys! reading xrandr man page now. i can see the three displays and modes, now i just need to turn two of them off, which should be easy. in fact this is going to be way easier to deal with then editing the file....
<AbhiJit> :/
<prince_jammys> gilaniali: if you're looking to obfuscate it or something, ask at #python, though you're unlikely to be lucky with that.
<izinucs> blakkheim: gilaniali has just come from the windows world and doesn't quite understand yet
<sam555> has anyone used xwing?
<sam555> I mean xming
<izinucs> hcook: what are you trying to do?
<confused_penguin> I have my friends laptop wanted me to downgrade from vista to xp but no drivers.... so i'm upgrading to linux and setting up xp in VMware for desperate measures haha
<hcook> izinucs: direct3d games in wine (specifically civ5) apparently don't play nice with multiple x displays
<izinucs> hcook: you have more than 1 monitor?
<hcook> izinucs: so i want to turn 2 of my 3 monitors off
<JohnRobe1t> how can I enable editable menu keyboard shortcuts on lucid?
<hcook> izinucs: but just going to System->Preferences->Monitors and setting them "off" didn't do it
<izinucs> hcook: xrandr will certainly be able to help you out.. :)
<hcook> izinucs: so i figured it probably wasn't actually getting rid of the x displays....although my theory on that was based to some degree on the thought that such changes would require rewriting xorg.conf
<JohnRobe1t> ah they removed the tab
<elex> hello, where can i find the .deb install file for truecrypt. The truecrypt website only has the standard versions. Thanks
<XDS> can someone help me out here ?
<AbhiJit> !ask | XDS
<ubottu> XDS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XDS> yea yea
<XDS> http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php/1657773-How-to-watch-Hulu-on-any-Android-device
<XDS> this is what im trying to get running
<XDS> i FINALLY got the ffmpeg service going i THINK
<Edward_Elric> XDS, solution update android software
<ariakus> gilan
<XDS> wtf
<XDS> Edward_Elric thats not a solution
<Uranium> ello
<Edward_Elric> jaja of course
<Edward_Elric> :D
<XDS> Thank you Edward_Elric ill take it from here
<izinucs> XDS: you're referncing hulu and android.. this is ubuntu.. so ?
<headache> how do I load 3rd party driver during ubuntu server installation?
<izinucs> headache: what kind of driver?
<XDS> izinucs its being installed on ubuntu
<XDS> so whats your point
<Mario_> elex: google apt-get source
<elex> thanks
<headache> izinucs: Fast Etherent driver by JMicron
<izinucs> headache: you might attempt that after intsall..
<izinucs> XDS: as an app or simply running hulu.com?
<gartral> Edward_Elric: you managed to do one thing alone: be a jackass. (on a side-note, you caused four 5 minute long laughing fits)
<Mario_> Hi, I want 6to4 in ubuntu with a LAN and ddwrt, I turned off ipv6 and installed teredo but I still can't see or ping in ipv6.
<Edward_Elric> gardar, silence please jackass
<blakkheim> !op | Edward_Elric
<ubottu> Edward_Elric: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<jimisrvrox> hey guys anybody familiar with plpbt-5.0.10 boot loader? Needing some help with getting it to run...tried to edit grub.cfg and on reboot it doesnt come up with the bootloader screen like I think it should
<IdleOne> gartral: and Edward_Elric Please both of you be civil and watch the language
<XDS> izinucs as an app ?
<confused_penguin> Am I likely to gain much performance on a low end system with a custom kernel re-compile? I used to play around on a slackware system removing stuff... made the kernel smaller... not sure if the system was noticably faster
<izinucs> XDS: I had to ask because I didn't really install anything special and hulu.com runs just fine
<blakkheim> confused_penguin: custom kernel and optimized binaries will both improve performance
<ecco> hi
<confused_penguin> you mean binaries compiled with the right architecture flags ?
<confused_penguin> target triplet or whatever
<blakkheim> yes
<blakkheim> and/or with features of the program you don't need taken otu
<blakkheim> out*
<confused_penguin> I tried to build a system following LFS book but i really just dont know enough
<prince_jammys> confused_penguin: i'd first use a lighter GUI, if you are currently using gnome or kde.
<prince_jammys> this is easier to do, and you'd likely get perceivable results\
<confused_penguin> true
<johnjohn101>  best to stick with ubuntu, rather than build yourself
<confused_penguin> Its for a friends laptop that runs like crap.... want kde but prolly only runs well with xfce
<prince_jammys> check out fluxbox/enlightenment/lxde, among others.
<AbhiJit> confused_penguin, try lubuntu
<prince_jammys> kde can be a hog on an old system.
<blakkheim> johnjohn101: why do you think that?
<confused_penguin> AbhiJit, is lubuntu stable enough to put on for someone who is migrating from vista and knows little?
<johnjohn101> blakkheim. I'm lazy
<blakkheim> oh ok
<AbhiJit> confused_penguin, sure. more info in #lubuntu
<confused_penguin> awesome i'll check it out =)
<AbhiJit> johnjohn101, yoy cant believe this but thats what i was going to say about you!
<elex> Hmm Truecrypt is only available from the truecrypt website. I installed it from the standard 64 bit. I even checked the signature. It installs and even the icon shows up, but it fails to load. Also just tried apt-get install truecrypt but it says it is not available from there.
<confused_penguin> hehe i'm inquisitive. gotta learn how to break it before you learn how to fix it haha
<blakkheim> elex: run it from terminal and look for errors
<IdleOne> !nickspam | Systray
<ubottu> Systray: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<prince_jammys> confused_penguin: it doesn't make sense to go through the trouble of compiling a custom kernel, and then installing something like kde.
<prince_jammys> look into the other DEs, you get more bang for your effort.
<johnjohn101> abhjit: I tried to compile gentoo one time but gave up after 5 hours...
<confused_penguin> johnjohn101, HAHA me too
<AbhiJit> johnjohn101, :D
<blakkheim> i had no problems with gentoo
<Mario_> confused_penguin: you'll have to rebuild the kernel with every security update, each 6 months more or less.
<milothebutcher> Hi. I have some x86 binaries (no source) that used to run on ubuntu x86. Is it possible to run them on ubuntu x86_64 ? (I get a "no such file or directory") when i type ./nameofthebinary
<prince_jammys> !info ia32libs
<ubottu> Package ia32libs does not exist in lucid
<AbhiJit> milothebutcher, u mean install 32 bit ap on 64 bit os?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys anybody familiar with plpbt-5.0.10 boot loader? Needing some help with getting it to run...tried to edit grub.cfg and on reboot it doesnt come up with the bootloader screen like I think it should
<milothebutcher> Ahadiel, no, i mean get a simple binary that was compiled to run on 32-bit ubuntu and run it on 64-bit
<confused_penguin> Mario_, I didn't think of that =(
<AbhiJit> milothebutcher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<prince_jammys> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in lucid
<prince_jammys> bah.
<Systray> <ubottu>Sorry i dont know how to use irc chat yet...
<izardstreet> whats the path to a mounted volume?
<Mario_> confused_penguin: do what they say, install XFCE or use lubuntu
<elex> blakkheim, the error i get when running from command line is "/usr/bin/truecrypt: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected"
<izinucs> izardstreet: /media/<something>
<izardstreet> thanks
<izardstreet> im a noob
<AbhiJit> !guidelines > Systray
<ubottu> Systray, please see my private message
<izardstreet> cause i went to the /media folder on my harddrive and nothing was there
<AbhiJit> izardstreet, /dev may be?
<confused_penguin> izardstreet, sometimes its in /mnt
<AbhiJit> yah
<prince_jammys> izardstreet: in a terminal, type 'mount' to see what's currently mounted, and where.
<milothebutcher> working now :D
<bizguy> can someone tell me why http://it.ucmerced.edu/docs/guides/wireless/ubuntu_810_wireless_config.cfm doesn't work on my Ubuntu netbook? I follow the instructions to the point but it gets stuck in an infinite loop, trying to connect. I have 10.04 of course
<milothebutcher> thanks guys
<izinucs> izardstreet: was there anything in there? what's mounted that you're trying to get at?
<confused_penguin> and lubuntu is downloaded. woop. bbs
<izardstreet> i mounted a file called UT.iso and its not showing up on the mounted list...hold on
<gartral> bizguy: i can see yor answer in the link, that's for 8.10
<confused_penguin> well.. prolly in the # =Plubuntu
<gartral> !8.10 | bizguy
<ubottu> bizguy: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<confused_penguin> ty
<AbhiJit> confused_penguin, what is your net speed?
<AbhiJit> :(
<bizguy> gartral: no. the protocols for the network are still the same
<izinucs> izardstreet: is this Unreal Tournament? 2004?
<bizguy> gartral: i went to the IT department and they cannot figure out what's wrong
<izardstreet> GOTY
<izardstreet> lol
<izardstreet> the iso is clearly mounted on my sidebar but yet not showing up in /mnt , /media/ or /dev as far as i can see
<bizguy> gartral: in fact the network selection screen is exactly the same in 8.10 as in 10.04
<gartral> izardstreet: how is the iso "mounted"
<izinucs> izardstreet: there's lots of ways of mounting.. in different locations.. how you mounted it should tell you where.
<izardstreet> via right-click "Archive Mounter"
<ravibn> Hi! I get this update triangle ICON in the sys tray. If I open it goes to update mgr and see that libdrm-nouveau1 pkg needs a partial updgrade I need help with this
<gartral> izardstreet: AHHAH! that's not a mount!
<izardstreet> its not!?
<prince_jammys> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gartral> izardstreet: no, that's a zip-like way of mounting
<izardstreet> shoot
<gartral> !iso | izardstreet
<ubottu> izardstreet: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ravibn> I need help with the pkg upgrade anyone pl ?
<xbonesx> Anyone else in here use palm pres?
<AbhiJit> ravibn, maverick?
<prince_jammys> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ravibn> Abhijit : lucid
<xbonesx> i want to add this but not sure if its compatible with ubuntu 10.04 http://developer.palm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&layout=page&id=1585&Itemid=55
<izardstreet> is Gmount-Iso ok
<ravibn>  Abhijit :I get this update triangle ICON in the sys tray. If I open it goes to update mgr and I see that libdrm-nouveau1 pkg needs a partial updgrade when I run the upgrade I get a error msg that there is nothing to upgrade
<AbhiJit> ravibn, dunno
<ravibn> anyone else please
<Firefishe> I'm running kde 4.4.5 with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.  Where may I learn of any issues with updating (via Backports) to kde 4.5.2?
<xbonesx> izardstreet: i use it
<gnufun> xbonesx: http://developer.palm.com/distribution/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6280&start=0
<izardstreet> ill give it a whirl
<izardstreet> what happened to the "open terminal here" option
<xbonesx> izardstreet: are you using it for mounting, for instance the dvd or cd image of ubuntu? for use in the synaptic package manager?
<izardstreet> or was that only in other distros
<xbonesx> gnufun: thanks
<izardstreet> no i'm using the mounter to install UT 99 :P
<rob_p> ravibn: Do, "sudo apt-get update" and then do, "sudo apt-get upgrade" from the command line.  It will either upgrade whatever needs it, or it will give you some feedback as to why it didn't.
<Rotund> Can someone here help me with packaging?
<AbhiJit> Rotund, #ubuntu-packaging
<elex> anyone why i get this error? /usr/bin/truecrypt: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<elex> *anyone know
<izardstreet> i'm currently waiting on synaptic to finish the upgrade to 10.10...hoping i get better results off my onboard intel GMA with games and compiz
<izinucs> rob_p: if that works ok then you might also sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. it won't take you to the next release but will upgrade packages to the next version if they are available.
<Rotund> elex: truecrypt is a shell script
<Rotund> It's got a ')' without an opening '('
<Voting> Need to pick up an inexpensive laptop to have as my main computer. Looks like I can buy a Acer Aspire AS5734Z-4512 for $400. Is this machine going to run Ubuntu well? Anyone got a better suggestion?
<prince_jammys> elex: what causes the error?
<Voting> I can get them for $400 each. http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Acer-Aspire-AS5734Z-4512-Laptop-Dual-Core-2-3GHz-/280571278221?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item415359f38d
<rob_p> izinucs: Yes.  That's true.
<AbhiJit> !hardware | Voting
<ubottu> Voting: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<elex> well i'm trying to get truecrypt to run, and I get it after i type: sudo truecrypt
<AbhiJit> Voting, just have a look here http://zareason.com/shop/home.php and http://www.system76.com/ just go thro it
<elex> if i click the icon on the applications menu it does not launch
<Voting> ubottu: I'm confusd by those pages... can I ask you more questions?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> how it becomes bold?
<rww> AbhiJit: what?
<AbhiJit> rww, the text it becomes bold
<rww> AbhiJit: which text?
<Voting> AbhiJit: can I PM w/ you for a sec?
<izinucs> rob_p: I guess that was ment for ravibn :)
<AbhiJit> rww, after the word 'and'
<rob_p> izinucs: No worries!  :-)
<AbhiJit> Voting, sure
<rww> AbhiJit: ah. This channel has mode +c set; whatever you did got filtered out by the IRCd.
<AbhiJit> rww, oh ok
<UbuntuNoob> i am trying to open an iso file because i can not burn it to a dvd drive
<xbonesx> anyone prefer 10.10 over 10.04 because of changes? not because its newer, but because of any good changes?
<UbuntuNoob> i get the following error message: This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<UbuntuNoob> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification." what can i do?
<SporkWitch> Question, is it normal for Xorg to be running as root? O.o
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, not me
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: really any reasoning?
<johnjohn101> xbonex: I like 10.10 because it looks better with the fonts.. other than that, nothing really
<rww> SporkWitch: yes
<AbhiJit> xbonesx, lucid is lts. so i want to keep it as my main os. and then i am going for distro hopping
<SporkWitch> rww: and that's not a security issue how? lol
<AbhiJit> ok brb 15 mins
<xbonesx> AbhiJit: think I'll do the same
<rww> SporkWitch: only if Xorg has security vulnerabilities. If it did and Ubuntu knew about them, they'd be patched in a security update. But yes, it's not an ideal situation and there are people working on making it unnecessary to run it as root.
<SporkWitch> rww: fair enough.  just seemed REALLY wonky.  normally shouldn't be running basically anything as root, as i'm sure you know lol
<ravibn> AbhiJit : I resolved that libdrm-nouveau1 problem
<olskolirc> testing
<baojingfang> 我想问……
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: right-click on the ISO file, is there an option to "Write to disk" ?
<Edward_Elric> failed testing
<Edward_Elric> olskolirc,
<baojingfang> 是不是有人可以明白我说的什么
<ilovefairuz> !cn | baojingfang
<ubottu> baojingfang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<UbuntuNoob> ilovefairuz: yes there is, but i dont have a dvd burner large enough for the file
<UbuntuNoob> actually i dont have a dvd burner at all
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: so are you just trying to open it?
<dborba> SporkWitch, doing things as root is bad? Are you sure everyone doesnt just sudo passwd?
<XDS> how do i restart ffmpeg ?
<rob_p> SporkWitch: That's not necessarily true.  There are *many* system processes that have to run as root.  But yes, it's good practice to run most non-system programs as an unpriv'd user.
<UbuntuNoob> ilovefaiiruz: its an iso for windows 7 im trying to install it
<elex> UbuntuNoon: have considered requesting a CD from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: you cannot install windows  7 from inside ubuntu
<UbuntuNoob> ilovefairuz: -_- lame
<izinucs> UbuntuNoob: well.. you can.. but only in virtualbox
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, we went over this yesterday. You gotta burn it to a dvd
<prince_jammys> you can install in a vm
<dborba> izinucs, that doesn't help him - his ubuntu is unstable
<olskolirc> color
<SporkWitch> rob_p: sure, my personal rule has generally been that if the OS itself didn't need it when it booted into a CLI, then it shouldn't be running as root, heh.  Off-topic, does ubuntu not get on well with windows shares if the windows user name and the workgroup name have spaces in them?
<dborba> izinucs, not that u knew that
<izinucs> dborba: nope.. didn't
<SporkWitch> (trying to figure out if that's my issue before i change the workgroup name and reboot)
<UbuntuNoob> dborba: im not here often, but i dont have a dvd burner
<baojingfang> do anyone chinese?
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: please join ##windows for further questions about windows 7
<prince_jammys> SporkWitch: if you started X "by hand" from the console (without a gui login), i think it wouldn't run as root.
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, ahh... now that's a bitch. well as much as we told you it's a real pain - you could try to make a bootable flash drive with 7
<ilovefairuz> baojingfang: type: /join #ubuntu-cn
<izinucs> SporkWitch: generally speaking yes..
<SporkWitch> prince_jammys: that's correct
<SporkWitch> izinucs: hmm?
<UbuntuNoob> ilovefairuz: i just want to open the iso for windows 7 its still about ubuntu
<olskolirc> ahhh all better now Edward_Elric thanks
<Guest39946> where can i get some help with firefox
<olskolirc> im on maverick now and i HATE setting up my irc colors
<UbuntuNoob> dborba: how could i do that?
<SporkWitch> UbuntuNoob: you're on linux, just mount it lol
<izinucs> SporkWitch: you do have samba installed right?
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, I can give you the instructions on how people do it when they are already on Windows - since most people don't really do it from linux & you can try to piece it together if you'd like
<greezmunkey> I know this is a stupid question, but - Is there a tool I can use to "split" an album of songs that is encoded as one large mp3 into individual songs in mp3 format?
<prince_jammys> SporkWitch: mm, no the X server still runs as root with 'startx'
<ilovefairuz> UbuntuNoob: to mount it under ubuntu: mkdir /tmp/diskcontents; sudo mount -o loop -t auto /path/to/filename.iso /tmp/diskcontents .. then open /tmp/diskcontents in a file manager
<SporkWitch> izinucs: standard ubuntu install from the 10.04 livecd.  it appears to have samba installed, and place -> connect to server offers a windows share option, and the error i get when it "failed to retrieve share list from server" says smb://[computer name]/
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, in you might have to install windows on a virtual machine on ubuntu & follow the steps there
<Vortex> hi guys
<Guest39946> does anybody know how to fix firefox keep getting server not found or connection reset every time i try to load a page
<izinucs> SporkWitch: samba isn't installed by default.. that'll be a new adventure ..
<izinucs> !samba | SporkWitch
<ubottu> SporkWitch: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dborba> UbuntuNoob, here's how it's done http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
<Guest39946> or point me in the right direction
<ilovefairuz> Guest39946: have you tried other browsers?
<SporkWitch> izinucs: oh i've done it before; please tell me it's been streamlined over the past few years, i remember it being a nightmare
<Guest39946> yes chorme works all the time
<confused_penguin> This laptop has no sensor info in bios... anyone know good app to see realtime clock speeds and reported temps? or can i just automagically see it all from the CLI
<Guest39946> so i know is not my connection
<Vortex> i need deb package for rp-pppoe can someone help
<izinucs> SporkWitch: sorry I can't do that.. I'm still having permission issues with my 10.04 samba setup that worked fine in 9.10
<Vortex> someone help please
<SporkWitch> izinucs: great; looks like i'm stopping at the class VI on my way home from work tonight before i dive into this battle lol
<rob_p> Guest39946: Maybe you have a proxy configured in Firefox's settings?  Perhaps a non-functioning ff plugin?
<ilovefairuz> Guest39946: try starting firefox from command line using safe mode option and see if the problem persists: firefox -safe-mode
<prince_jammys> !info rp-ppoe
<ubottu> Package rp-ppoe does not exist in lucid
<izinucs> SporkWitch: try just installing samba and smbfs .. then try to connect to the windows machine.. if it doesn't work.. then fiddle :)
<Vortex> prince_jammys what does it mena?
<Vortex> *mean
<SporkWitch> izinucs: probably easier to just install linux on the box i use as the file server and let the windows machine access that lol (though then i'd have to find a new broadcast software; i normally use SAM Broadcaster running on the remote machine and RDC into it to use it)
<greezmunkey> Vortex: http://security.debian.org/pool/updates/main/r/rp-pppoe/rp-pppoe_3.3-1.2.diff.gz
<jeand> #unbuntu.fr
<jeand> bonjour
<prince_jammys> Vortex: i think it means the bot is lying
<greezmunkey> Vortex: that may not be the entire thing, but it appears that it is supported in debian...
<hcook> howdy again
<confused_penguin> jeand you need to type "/join #ubuntu.fr
<Vortex> greezmunkey, file not found
<prince_jammys> oh, i typo'd
<greezmunkey> Vortex: try this one: http://packages.debian.org/sid/pppoe
<Vortex> greezmunkey, i need for ubuntu
<Vortex> is it the same?
<greezmunkey> Vortex: You specifically said a "deb package" so there you are...
<AbhiJit> hmm
<prince_jammys> Vortex: isn't it available from repositories?
<Vortex> i need rp to configure my net
<Vortex> i am on windows now
<Guest39946> nope no luck on safe mode same problem have to click reload over and over to get to page
<rob_p> greezmunkey: Not all debian packages are compatible with Ubuntu.  You have to be careful or you will break things!
<prince_jammys> Vortex: ''sudo apt-get install rp-pppoe''
<greezmunkey> rob_p: I get that ;)
<PCChris> Is "safely remove drive" any different than eject?
<AbhiJit> Voting, see my pm
<Vortex> prince_jammys, i need an offline installer for rp
<prince_jammys> Vortex: ah.
<greezmunkey> Vortex: check this out: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_046.html
<rob_p> greezmunkey: Well be careful when you suggest to others to just install standard Debian packages on Ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> rob_p: I didn't suggest it, just answered his question...
<Vortex> or can anyone give me the link to ubuntu repos
<Vortex> ill get it from there
<hcook> ok, so i'm a bit confused about xrandr here. i understand from the bad ol' days (it's been some years since i had to manually poke xorg) that a monitor, screen, and display are three separate things. i can turn 2 of my three monitors off with 'xrandr --output DVI-0 --off; xrandr --output DVI-1 --off' and then screen 0 becomes the size of my remaining monitor. but how do i manipulate the...
<hcook> ...displays? they don't show up in the xrandr output even with verbose
<prince_jammys> Vortex: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rp-pppoe
<greezmunkey> Vortex: check the ubuntu specific link above ^^
<prince_jammys> Vortex: mm, sorry, wrong. Go to packages.ubuntu.com instead
<prince_jammys> you want the package, not source.
<UbuntuNoob> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Vortex> prince_jammys, thanks :)
<prince_jammys> Vortex: welcome, but don't use my link. search for it a packages.ubuntu.com for your release
<_BEAST> oR
<[Tyrant]> tryin to install ubuntu on a netbook msi wind, i tried try it and install it, and its asking for login/pass but it never prompted or promps me for it when doing its thing
<Vortex> prince_jammys, i know :)
<prince_jammys> cool
<[Tyrant]> is there a default i can use
<_BEAST> _Biglumber: oR
<manny_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<PCChris> Is "safely remove drive" any different than eject?
<Talon_> can I have two seperate X sessions running two different window managers? like kde on the left and gnome on the right?
<prince_jammys> PCChris: it probably syncs and unmounts it, vs just yanking the disk.
<[Tyrant]> is this a common problem?
<[Tyrant]> tryin to google it
<_BEAST> PGPkeys: oR
<prince_jammys> Talon_: yes
<PCChris> prince_jammys: thanks
<Talon_> prince_jammys, how do I configure it? I have two seperate X sessions now, but both startup in gnome. I have KDE installed.
<sunny1> Anyway I can get gedit to save my keyboard shortcuts? Every time I reload, it goes away.
<Vortex> prince_jammys, i cannot find rp-pppoe can you just check whether its available in the repos?
<elex> how do i check if i have ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit?
<elex> is there a command?
<blakkheim> elex: uname -a
<_BEAST> elex: ;)
<greppy> uname -a
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  are you sure it didnt ask you for you name and password when you installed?
<[Tyrant]> positive
<[Tyrant]> a
<elex> i just found something really fishy, I have a 64 bit system but I installed truecrypt x86 and it loaded...while 64 failed
<prince_jammys> Talon_: first, find the name of the prog that starts a kde session
<collosi> [Tyrant]: I just dont see how you can get through the installation without it
<[Tyrant]> it scrolls in terminal/consol then jumps right to login
<_BEAST> elex: how did you notice it or mount the drives
<[Tyrant]> anyway to freeze the screen
<Vortex> prince_jammys, i cannot find rp-pppoe can you just check whether its available in the repos?
<collosi> [Tyrant]: what version of ubuntu did you install?
<[Tyrant]> i cant read it fast enough to see anything related
<edmund> hello all, my keyboard layout has spontaneously changed so that J=1, K=2, etc.
<[Tyrant]> 10.05 netbook
<[Tyrant]> err 04
<ariakus> edmund: LOL numlock
<edmund> uiblol
<elex> _BEAST, I noticed because the 64 bit version of truecrypt kept failing
<fuffal0> i've got openvpn running and i can see it in ps -ax (running openvpn --config /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf)  - the problem is /etc/openvpn/openvpn.conf doesn't exist...is there anyway this file could be hidden from me or something (even if i'm root)?
<UbuntuNoob> can someone please help walk me through virtualbox? i didnt understand from their website or the ubuntu help site
<edmund> asus eeepc, ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Talon_> prince_jammys, anything else?
<_BEAST> elex: try pressing F1 oR reinstalling to Truecrypt7
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  I have never installed the netbook version, but if it's like other installations there is usually a dedicated screen for your user name and password plus some additional options
<prince_jammys> Vortex: what ubuntu release do you have?
<Vortex> 10.04 lts
<[Tyrant]> yea no it just goes to login
<elex> _BEAST, I installed 32 bit just now and that is working
<prince_jammys> Talon_: then, from a console, do:  startx /full/path/to/session/prog -- :1
<[Tyrant]> is there a default a i can try?
<[Tyrant]> i tried root
<[Tyrant]> and blank for pass
<[Tyrant]> etc
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  did you already install it?  or are you just trying boot into the live CD?
<[Tyrant]> well it went kinda fast for a install
<_BEAST> elex: I have 64 bit as well when I am mounting I just press F1
<[Tyrant]> in boot options
<[Tyrant]> i chose both
<prince_jammys> Talon_: i.e. do ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console, and start the second X session manually.
<[Tyrant]> but even live cd asks for pass
<edmund> the new keyboard layout only affects 1 user
<edmund> so i'm hoping there's a config file in ~ that has changed
<[Tyrant]> I'm using usb too
<Talon_> oh i meant having them run seperate but together, kde on one monitor and gnome on the other
<Vortex> prince_jammys, 10.04 LTS
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  so when you boot from the USB using the netbook version it is prompting you for a username and password?
<[Tyrant]> yes
<prince_jammys> Talon_: oh, i don't know.
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  when you boot from the USB, is there not a menu prompting you what you would like to do?
<elex> _BEAST, i'm a little rusty, what are you referring to when you are saying "mounting"? Because I know you can mount partitions and drives
<[Tyrant]> yes
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  what do you select?
<[Tyrant]> first to demo
<[Tyrant]> asked for login
<[Tyrant]> then i said screw it and to just install
<[Tyrant]> did more scrolling, but then asked for login
<collosi> [Tyrant]: I have never heard of that, I suggest you download another ISO and try it again
<_BEAST> elex: yes the drives are they separate partitions oR they just one partition ?
<prince_jammys> Vortex: there's this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/rp-pppoe
<[Tyrant]> yea figured
<[Tyrant]> :(
<[Tyrant]> thanks for listening
<[Tyrant]> ;p
<prince_jammys> Vortex: you can probably just get 'pppoe'
<prince_jammys> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pppoe
<elex> _BEAST, I have separate partitions for win and linux but the linux partition installed automatically with ubuntu
<[Tyrant]> hmm just a quick note, i clicked shut down, and i saw some console lines saying 'ubuntu' invalid user
<[Tyrant]> maybe those were logs from when i was trying to login in the gui
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  I really have no idea what happened to your live CD
<Vortex> prince_jammys, yeah that i saw but i needed rp. Guess i have to do with the source thanks dude
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  probably exactly what it is
<[Tyrant]> ya
<_BEAST> elex: yes I just run virtual ubuntu and true crypt through that
<prince_jammys> Vortex: good luck. still,  get pppoe too.
<[Tyrant]> so ill download the reg version of ubuntu
<[Tyrant]> not the netbook
<[Tyrant]> don't even know whats the difference anyway
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  why not try both since you are using a USB
<Hydrozii> anybody run fluxbox?
<Vortex> prince_jammys, yeah thanks bye
<prince_jammys> Hydrozii: i do.
<[Tyrant]> well i just tried netbook
<xbonesx> I installed the palm sdk on ubuntu and now when i start virtual box i cant find where the sdk is at to load it??? anyone familiar with this?
<prince_jammys> Hydrozii: it has its own channel, #fluxbox
<_BEAST> elex: sorry it can get confussing oR you could use gnUpg or PGP
<elex> _BEAST, oh you mean you're running a virtual box type of thing, I'm running it on it's own parition
<Hydrozii> yah i know but the questions i have they tell me are offtopic for #fluxbox and i should go here
<elex> _BEAST, I'm going all the way this time due to big brother
<Hydrozii> i want to be able to get online from fluxbox without loading a de
<collosi> [Tyrant]:  Netbook version is tailored for netbooks, while the desktop is for desktops
<Hydrozii> but im having trouble
<[Tyrant]> yea i figured as much
<_BEAST> elex: I like your status B-)
<collosi> Hydrozii:  de stand for desktop environment?
<Hydrozii> yah
<Hydrozii> i downloaded wicd
<_BEAST> elex: bigBrother hates me for some reason
<Leroy> Hydrozii: just open terminal and type your browser of choice
<collosi> Hydrozii:  sorry, but I haven't used fluxbox in ages, but last I remembered can't you just install firefox
<timothy> Hydrozii: just joined. you want to go online without a de? you can. use command line tools like ifconfig and route
<Hydrozii> yes but i cant connect to my wifi
<elex> _BEAST, have you read the news lately about the crypto wars?
<prince_jammys> Hydrozii: install network-manager-gnome and add ''nmapplet &'' to your ~/.fluxbox/startup
<collosi> Hydrozii:  I see what you are saying
<_BEAST> elex: Sneakers Scrabble Too many secrets
<dborba> Hydrozii, wca_supplicant
<Hydrozii> i use xfce... is there a better nm for xfce?
<_BEAST> elex: crypto city ?
<prince_jammys> Hydrozii: sorry, ''nm-applet &''
<timothy> Hydrozii: if u can get "ceni" package from aptosid it will work wonders for u. it is ncurses based
<joshua__> hey im new to ubuntu and need help can anyone help
<Hydrozii> aptosid is a repository?>
<timothy> Hydrozii: ceni works with wifi too. straight forward ncurses interface
<prince_jammys> joshua__: tell us the problem, with details of what you're doing and what's going wrong, and someone might help.
<timothy> Hydrozii: aptosid is the new sidux linux. but just grub ceni. its a deb package
<joshua__> well im thinking i installed the wrong ubunto os
<Hydrozii> how do i do that.....
<prince_jammys> joshua__: tell us the whole problem in one line, so it doesn't get broken up.
<joshua__> is there one with no gui at all
<Leroy> joshua__: server version
<Leroy> yes
<elex> _BEAST, http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/27/us/27wiretap.html?_r=1
<joshua__> 86_64
<timothy> Hydrozii: if u can find aptosids repo u can find ceni.
<_BEAST> elex: thx i like rsa4 md6 w/ my own twist of 3 factor authentication
<Hydrozii> um so there is a command that will add that repo right?
<joshua__> 9.10
<timothy> Hydrozii: lol. what distro are u using?
<Hydrozii> xubuntu
<joshua__> xubuntu
<joshua__> sorry i know i sound stupid
<joshua__> just made trans.
<prince_jammys> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<timothy> Hydrozii: just type sudo apt-get install ceni
<Leroy> Hydrozii: you know there is a fluxbuntu distro?
<Leroy> #fluxbuntu
<Hydrozii> i heard of it..
<elex> _BEAST nice, I'm just getting started but I'm going to lock up everything
<Hydrozii> but that distro still has a de right?
<joshua__> ceni said couldnt find package
<Planet_EN> how do I get bluetooth to work on my ubuntu?
<Hydrozii> cant find package ceni
<Leroy> not sure Hydrozii
<prince_jammys> !bluetooth | Planet_EN
<ubottu> Planet_EN: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<timothy> Hydrozii: add this ppa ppa:rstrcogburn/ppa
<elex> _BEAST there might be some new laws soon, so load up on software while you can
<AngelsShadow> Can some one link me a ppage or a better forum to teach me how to install 10.04 on a Raid 0 that has windows as well???
<_BEAST> elex: I have had a ISA tap on my networks and had my projects stolen
<Planet_EN> I did that, but the bluetooth still doesnt seem to be working
<Planet_EN> I'm using a Toshiba laptop
<prince_jammys> AngelsShadow: did you try searching the ubuntu forums?
<Hydrozii>  ppa ppa:rstrcogburn/ppa
<Planet_EN> and it seems the problem is with ubuntu drivers for ubuntu or its installation
<Hydrozii> ?
<Hydrozii> do i need to add another repo?
<timothy> Hydrozii: sudo add-apt repository ppa:rstrcogburn/ppa
<_BEAST> Planet_EN : bluetooth wans are about as safe as condoms with holes in them
<AngelsShadow> I was googling and got alot about how to make one from scratch but didnt see anything on sharing the same raid with 50gigs free
<xbonesx> I installed the palm sdk on ubuntu and now when i start virtual box i cant find where the sdk is at to load it??? anyone familiar with this?
<Hydrozii> apt-get?
<Hydrozii> apt-add?
<collosi> Hydrozii: type what timothy wrote:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rstrcogburn/ppa
<elex> _BEAST, it's unfortunate that this sort of thing can happen
<timothy> Hydrozii: apt-add repository. let me confirm if the ppa has ceni first
<prince_jammys> apparently ''add-apt-repository''
<_BEAST> elex: THX i guess I am going to be a janitor oR I can make stand for what is right!
<Hydrozii> alright didn't know there was a dash between add and repository
<Hydrozii> install ceni?
<timothy> Hydrozii: sorry, its  sudo add-apt-repository
<Hydrozii> it still can't find ceni
<timothy> Hydrozii: yea. am looking for an appropriate ppa
<_BEAST> elex: This is why I control the air and all encryption through it
<Planet_EN> how do i fix it?
<timothy> Hydrozii: found this one ppa:inx-devel/ppa
<timothy> Hydrozii: and this one too ppa:repinski23/mwpackages
<Hydrozii> still can't find ceni...
<Hydrozii> is that right?.... "ceni"
<elex> _BEAST, I don't use wifi
<_BEAST> elex:  why do I know this ;)
<_BEAST> elex: there is no security in WIFI
<_BEAST> elex: this is where i come into play , I bet you dont use cell phones either
<xbonesx> I installed the palm sdk on ubuntu and now when i start virtual box i cant find where the sdk is at to load it??? anyone familiar with this?
<elex> _BEAST, havent for a year
<Hydrozii> i can't find ceni in any of those repos.....
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: what's it do?
<timothy> Hydrozii: let me confirm
<elex> _BEAST, i would like one though they are convenient
<collosi> Hydrozii:  ppa:repinski23/mwpackages  has the ceni package
<Hydrozii> and ceni is a network manager?
<_BEAST> elex: No security in cell phones unless you are getting phones from China without certain chips
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: the ppa timothy gave has it for lucid. If you add it you can install ceni
<collosi> Hydrozii:  the repo timothy gave you has ceni
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:repinski23/mwpackages; sudo apt-get update: sudo apt-get install ceni
<Hydrozii> ive added all the repos everyone has given me... and it still cant find the package ceni
<Hydrozii> apt-get update
<prince_jammys> ''sudo apt-get update''
<Hydrozii> thats my problem
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: that command will install ceni
<prince_jammys> yeah.
<dborba> damn wireshark :\
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: whatswrongwith your apt-getupdate?
<Hydrozii> nothing i just forgot about it
<prince_jammys> didn't do it.
<Hydrozii> ceni is installing fine now
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: cool :)
<Leroy> :)
<Hydrozii> so i should be able to load ceni from just fluxbox... and connect to my wireless without any problems?
<Kartagis> I do chmod 0644 * but everything is still 0777. how come?
<ActionParsnip> Hydrozii: I recommend before any installing that you run sudo apt-get update.
<Hydrozii> yup i did.. i forgot about it before
<Leroy> Kartagis: use only 644 with no 0
<abhinav_singh> please help me with this http://pastebin.com/7qycSbjT
<Kartagis> Leroy the same
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: why did youuse 777 anyway, its hugely unsecure
<Leroy> are you trying to do sub-dirs as well?
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip they were 777 when I downloaded them
<Hydrozii> alright im gonna log into fluxbox and try ceni hopefully it works fine... brb
<timothy> Hydrozii: ppa:repinski23/mwpackages works
<Kartagis> Leroy no
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: yowser
<Leroy> are you the owner?
<Leroy> Kartagis: are you the owner?
<Kartagis> Leroy yes
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip ?
<Leroy> Kartagis: hmm
<prince_jammys> Kartagis: are they symlinks?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: that's scary. 777 is not a good idea. What is the output of ls -l file
<Kartagis> prince_jammys no
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/qqSh1Ubc
<prince_jammys> (lol)
<Kartagis> what?
<Caelum> Hi, where is the live DVD?
<icarus-c> Caelum, ubuntu is small enough to fit in CD
<Caelum> very funny
<Ryen> Caelum: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<prince_jammys> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<prince_jammys> mm
<Caelum> yeah I saw that, but is there a DVD?
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<Leroy> you can install it on dvd if you want Caelum
<icarus-c> Caelum, if you insist to burn a <700MB image to a DVD, you can
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip well?
<Caelum> ActionParsnip: thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: well what?
<ActionParsnip> Caelum: all I did was websearch.....
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip any thoughts?
<Leroy> you try sudo first Kartagis ? shouldn't need to with that setup, but worth a try
<icarus-c> Kartagis, you happen you be on NTFS ?
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: no, hence me not saying anything. All I can really suggest is chmod and chown
<Leroy> word icarus-c good call. ;)
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: I think you got it :)
<icarus-c> or vfat
<ActionParsnip> Ntfs does suck in this way :(. So annoying
<icarus-c> you could mount the whole thing with the permission you want, but can't alter individual files
<Kartagis> Leroy I tried sudo, icarus-c you had me look again and I realized that I had downloaded those files to my NTFS drive
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: partition, not drive
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip NTFS, sorry for the fuss
<ActionParsnip> Np bro, you got the gold :)
<icarus-c> Kartagis, if you mount NTFS without specifying mask (like fmask, dmask, umask), all files will be 777
<Leroy> hehe ActionParsnip
<Kartagis> abhinav_singh have you been helped yet?
<ActionParsnip> Quick bus change
<Kartagis> abhinav_singh rm abhinav/ABC*.txt
<abhinav_singh> Kartagis not yet bro
<abhinav_singh> Kartagis i do not want to delete file...i want like in ABCdef.txt i want only def.txt i want to delete only ABC from each file
<dstryr> can anyone recommend a good ssh client for windows to ubuntu (SSH server)
<prince_jammys> dstryr: putty
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh, what you want to do?
<dstryr> prince_jammys, are you familiar with it?
<Leroy> dstryr: i vote with prince_jammys putty or puttytray ftw!
<dstryr> ive been trying to use it but keep getting errors
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh, you have a bunch of files with named ABC*.txt .  and you want to remove "ABC" from the name or what
<prince_jammys> dstryr: you may get more informed answers at ##windows, since who's serving doesn't matter. putty is probably the most popular.
<dstryr> i keep getting a network error
<dstryr> connection refused
<dstryr> when trying to connect my ubuntu and windows computers over the internet
<Leroy> are you running the sshd server or is someone else dstryr ?
<prince_jammys> try ##windows
<dstryr> i am running the sshd server on this computer
<dstryr> and trying to access with my laptop
<dstryr> that is using the internet through the wifi of my droid
<dstryr> so different connections
<collosi> dstryr:  did you port forward port 22 on your router?
<dstryr> i changed the config file to port 2222
<dstryr> and yes
<dstryr> forwarded port 2222 to my computer through the router
<collosi> dstryr: did you verify, locally, that you can ssh into the server?
<dstryr> negative
<dstryr> collosi, how would i do that?
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh,  for i in ABC*; do mv "$i" "$(echo "$i" |sed 's/ABC//' )"; done
<Leroy> dstryr: from server console you could ssh localhost
<dstryr> hmm
<dstryr> i get the same thing as in windows
<dstryr> connection refused
<icarus-c> abhinav_singh, that will remove "ABC" from the name all files begining with ABC in the  current working directory
<nafri> hello, i want to change the default runlevel of my ubuntu to command line (on startup)... can anyone please tell me how can i do that?
<ibrahim-kasem> Hi, Can i replace the word sudo with something else please?
<collosi> dstryr:  can you verify the sshd is running
<prince_jammys> ibrahim-kasem: huh?
<Leroy> dstryr: you can nmap localhost or 127.0.0.1 or the ip itself and see if port it open
<Jordan_U> !boot | nafri
<ubottu> nafri: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ryen> ibrahim-kasem: 'sudo' is a program that runs programs at an elivated level. You cannot rename type of program.
<Jordan_U> ibrahim-kasem: Why?
<dstryr> collosi, i just did a restart of ssh
<dstryr> says ok
<dstryr> how else do i check that is running
<Ryen> ibrahim-kasem: *that type
<ActionParsnip> Ryen: could symlink ;)
<collosi> dstryr:  try this $ps -aux | grep sshd
<blakkheim> ibrahim-kasem: actually you can
<Ryen> ActionParsnip: But you cannot directly rename sudo :P
<prince_jammys> alias peanuts=sudo
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, alias king="sudo"
<ActionParsnip> Ryen: that'd cause all sorts of hell
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, and put that in  ~/.bashrc to make it permanent
<dstryr> collosi, -aux: command not found
<AbhiJit> ibrahim-kasem, you can use aliasing
<icarus-c> dstryr, ps -aux
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: try: ps -ef| grep ssh
<Jordan_U> Ryen: You can, it's just a question of whether you should.
<Leroy> sshd he wants tho
 * ActionParsnip uses the Linux standard :)
<dstryr> what am i looking for?
<dstryr> i get a bunch of stuff
<AbhiJit> ibrahim-kasem, http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/alias/
<Ryen> Jordan_U: Forgot about Alias. Though it is not my question haha. Bleh, the little things.
<Leroy> ahh, the joys of alias
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: AbhiJit Thank you guys.
<dstryr> icarus-c, what should i be looking for in that file?
<dstryr> i got a bunch of stuff
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: readthe output, those are running processes fitting the grep (they contain the word 'ssh')
<icarus-c> dstryr,  ps -aux gives you information about running process
<dstryr> sshd is there
<Leroy> dstryr: are you familure with nmap?
<dstryr> Leroy, no
<dstryr> I'm a noob to linux =/
<Leroy> k, no worries. you on the right track
<ActionParsnip> icarus-c: -ef is the same but is the linux standard. -aux is the bsd way andmay notwork on all linux distros
<dstryr> Im trying to setup ssh so i can get my file server protected on the net
<dstryr> i want to beable to do vnc, ftp, etc over the net
<Leroy> sshd is sick. you'll be stoked. great way to learn more linux
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: then install. It with: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<dstryr> i have it installed already
<collosi> dstryr:  yes, like Leroy said use nmap after to verity the port is open, you can also try this: netstat -t -l
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip, that's why i prefer ef
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: I have to put it in bash.bashrc right? at the end of the file is that okay?
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: you can uses sshfs and sftp with ssh, its a swiss army knife of ability
<dstryr> okay
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: why would you need vnc?
<dstryr> what do you mean?
<Leroy> don't forget scp ActionParsnip ;)
<dstryr> ActionParsnip, why would i need vnc?
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: why do you need it if its a server?
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, ~/.bashrc
<dstryr> the server isnt for me
<dstryr> its for a friend...easier to show him how to use vnc first
<dstryr> then ftp
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: I guess. Vncon servers is fugly imho
<dstryr> id be happy to just get the ssh to ftp working right now to be honest
<dstryr> can you help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<dstryr> my router is port forwarding port 2222 to my computer
<dstryr> need ssh working first though
<dstryr> :P
<zcat[1]> ssh user@host -l 21:localhost:21  ?
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: then modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config to use port 2222 instead of 22 and restart the service
<zcat[1]> you wanted to tunnet ftp through ssh?
<dstryr> i did
<zcat[1]> Err is ftp port 21?
<dstryr> ActionParsnip, my config file is already modified
<ActionParsnip> Cool
<Leroy> yeah zcat[1]
<dstryr> and i already restarted it
<zcat[1]> it's been forever since I used anything but ssh/scp
<Leroy> seri zcat[1]
<Leroy> :)
<zcat[1]> also srsly forget ftp, use scp
<collosi> dstryr:  then try to ssh in to your server
<icarus-c> what about sftp
<dstryr> hold up
<dstryr> i think i found the problem lol
<Leroy> ;P
<dstryr> wow im dumb
<dstryr> lol
<dstryr> i forgot to save the config file before i closed it i guess
<Leroy> hehe
<collosi> icarus-c: would there be any advantage to using sftp, either than it would be easier to use, maybe?
<Leroy> it happens
<dstryr> so it was still port 22 instead of 2222
<Leroy> nice dstryr you figured it out. w00t
<dstryr> how do you close an ssh connection
<dstryr> just close the terminal window?
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277780
<Leroy> or type exit at console. cleaner way imo
<icarus-c> collosi, well it is a component of ssh, so...
<starnostar> should maverick beta be checking my disks on every boot?
<dstryr> Leroy, thank you
<dstryr> now to try the connection through the internet
<comtech> how can i install teaviewer
<collosi> icarus-c:  ah I didn't know that, thanks
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: I have bash.bashrc , and dot.bashrc are they the same?
<olskolirc> im on maverick and my cdrom is now /dev/sr0 and there is nothing about it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab where is my mount?  I want it back in /media/cdrom
<icarus-c> collosi, and you could mount sftp . making it very convenient to use
<ActionParsnip> comtech: deb or source compile are 2 normal ways
<ActionParsnip> !info teaview
<ubottu> Package teaview does not exist in lucid
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, are you refering to /etc/bash.bashrc?  that is for system-wide
<collosi> icarus-c:  Im going to try this out right now
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | comtech
<ubottu> comtech: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, while ~/.bashrc  ($HOME/.bashrc) is user specific only
<ActionParsnip> comtech: its not in the standard repo so you may find a ppa with it
<dstryr> okay
<dstryr> i have ssh over the net now
<dstryr> now to figure out ftp doh
<dstryr> lol
<Leroy> you don't need ftp dstryr
<Leroy> you can sftp over ssh
<dstryr> leroy
<dstryr> explain
<dstryr> lol
<Gnea> ftp is a broken protocol
<Leroy> you can use a windows client if you want like winscp, or filezilla
<icarus-c> Leroy, eh.... sftp IS a ssh subsystem :-S
<ejv> let's not hate on ftp; right tool for the right job mantra.
<Leroy> thanks icarus-c :)
<Gnea> dstryr: scp and sftp just use ssh to transfer files
<Gnea> ejv: there's no hate involved
<dstryr> is that all command line based?
<dstryr> or is it gui?
<Gnea> it can be
<Gnea> either
<Leroy> i <3 scp
<Leroy> :)
<dstryr> i need gui
<prince_jammys> dstryr: no, some clients like filezilla are gui.
<dstryr> im setting this up for bigger noobs than me ;P
<prince_jammys> that's ok.
<ejv> scary :)
<dstryr> ill check out filezilla right now
<dstryr> :P
<Gnea> dstryr: learn how it works on the commandline, then get it going on the gui, you'll understand it better that way
<Leroy> yeah dstryr , you can get gui version. just one that supports. i would recommend winscp
<Leroy> or filezilla
<Leroy> dstryr: those are windows clients btw
<dstryr> my next question is how do I setup the pass keys
<dstryr> so im secure
<prince_jammys> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Leroy> it does by default. that is good way to start
<prince_jammys> see that ^
<dstryr> i have the link to the tutorial for ssh on ubuntu website already
<dstryr> im confused on how the keys work
<Leroy> dstryr: just except key and go
<dstryr> how do i set it up so that noone else can login?
<Gnea> dstryr: both sides get a key, then ssh uses the key instead of password
<dstryr> i have to use the keys right?
<prince_jammys> dstryr: that also links to a page on keys.
<Leroy> don't let them have your password dstryr ;)
<dstryr> lol
<starnostar> suold the maverick beta be checking my disk on every boot?
 * ejv checks to see if this chan is called #dstryr... nope :)
<dstryr> sorry
<Leroy> lol ejv
<Leroy> he just wants us on subject dstryr. i think we said the w word 1 to many times. ;)
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: I have added alias king="test" to ~/.bashrc please tell me if I did it right. http://pastebin.com/uCmdQYyi
<prince_jammys> starnostar: /join #ubuntu+1
<comtech> pls help me,, how can i install teamviewer
<comtech> pls pm me
<comtech> tnx
<AbhiJit> comtech, download .deb from their web site
<ejv> !begging
<ejv> doh! :D
<Leroy> rofl
<AbhiJit> comtech, http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<prince_jammys> ibrahim-kasem: remove the leading '#'
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, remove the # in front
<starnostar> thanks prince_jammys
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, things begin with # are comment, they will be ignored
<sweetpi> dstryr: "PasswordAuthentication no" and "PubkeyAuthentication yes" in your /etc/ssh/sshd_config would disable password based logins
<gschwepp> ibrahim-kasem: remove the # in front
<ejv> that's might lazy, not even googling to see if there's a linux client... heheh
<AbhiJit> comtech, ??
<ejv> s/might/mighty
<AbhiJit> !dont_be_lazy
<MTecknology> AbhiJit: lol.. I hilight the misspelling mtech :P
<ActionParsnip> comtech: I found this in 3 seconds on my slow ass connection: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/07/install-teamviewer-5-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-connect-windows/
<AbhiJit> MTecknology, :D
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: After deleting the # and saving the file I can use the command "test" instead of "sudo" right away?
<ActionParsnip> AbhiJit: wish that was a factoid
<ibrahim-kasem> gschwepp: Thnx. :)
<AbhiJit> ActionParsnip, yah! :)
<prince_jammys> ibrahim-kasem: do not alias it to 'test'
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, no..........  look    "alias   king='test' "  makes  king  = test
<comtech> <ActionParsnip> tnx much
<prince_jammys> 'test' is already a shell builtin.
<comtech> il try this 1
<ejv> my personal favorite is the 145px x 71px big blue and gray button that says "Linux" on it...
<prince_jammys> ... which i recommend not messing with
<olskolirc> nobody called my name :-(
<olskolirc> im on maverick and my cdrom is now /dev/sr0 and there is nothing about it in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab where is my mount?  I want it back in /media/cdrom
<ActionParsnip> comtech: seach for: lucid install team viewer ,take you pick. Try websearching a little before asking
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, so if you want king to be "sudo" ,  alias  king="sudo"
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: Who is the king here please?
<gschwepp> ibrahim-kasem: use zombiearmy instead :) or ninja or some useless stuff ;)
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<olskolirc> smooches ActionParsnip :-)
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, king is a created command
<dstryr> sweet
<dstryr> i got it working
<Leroy> olskolirc: #ubuntu+1
<dstryr> SSH and SFTP
<ibrahim-kasem> gschwepp: Anything but test right?
<icarus-c> ibrahim-kasem, you could use "alias  jesus='sudo' "
<olskolirc> nobody is talking in there Leroy ActionParsnip
<Leroy> nice dstryr
<gschwepp> icarus-c: jesus is great too :)
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: aaaah I see.
<ActionParsnip> olskolirc: doesn't matter, maverick is offtopic here
<AbhiJit> !patience | olskolirc you selected beta serverion which is not suppoorted. you are supposed to wait more
<ubottu> olskolirc you selected beta serverion which is not suppoorted. you are supposed to wait more: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<dstryr> Leroy, is ftp any faster than sftp?
<dstryr> sftp seems slow
<dstryr> like the browsing
<Leroy> dstryr: yes faster cause no encrytion
<dstryr> oh
<Gnea> !religion | gschwepp
<Leroy> dstryr: but you don't want it
<ubottu> gschwepp: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: itismarginally, not much.ftp is very basic
<dstryr> Leroy, is it really unsafe to just use passwords instead of keys?
<Leroy> dstryr: i prob wrong person to ask that
<dstryr> one of the sites said he got pinged like 4000 times when he didnt have a pass key
<ibrahim-kasem> icarus-c: It works thank you. :D
<dstryr> trying to login
<dstryr> idk
<ibrahim-kasem> gschwepp: Thnx dude I did it.
<ejv> dstryr: depends on the ftp server, if the server is using SSL/TLS, and the strength of the cipher being used.
<ibrahim-kasem> !yay | ibrahim-kasem
<ubottu> ibrahim-kasem, please see my private message
<dstryr> hmm
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: I think its fine. If you have a few clients then you could. If you have a more than 15 or so its going to be a pain
<dstryr> i will only have 3-4 people who need to login
<dstryr> so maybe ill look into keys
<icarus-c> alias  sudo="fortune"   # i like this
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: your call. Could even disable passwords and use keys only if you felt so inclined
<icarus-c> so you will have to use  "\sudo"  for the real sudo
<rww> alias please="sudo"
<ejv> dstryr: I recommend vsftpd if you have a group of users accessing a common area; VERY simple to setup.
<ActionParsnip> rww: cute
<gschwepp> icarus-c: allow me the question why you dont just use sudo?
<icarus-c> gschwepp, security through obscurity :)
<dstryr> ejv, lol i just figured how to get ssh and sftp working and now you want me to get something else?
<dstryr> lol
<prince_jammys> it means something horrible in his native language
<gschwepp> icarus-c: do you hide sudo or make it unuseable?
<Leroy> how many uses you gonna have loggin in dstryr ?
<dstryr> 3 normally...5 at the most
<Leroy> coo
<dstryr> connection will be t1 though
<ActionParsnip> Mmmm t1
<icarus-c> gschwepp, that alias  "sudo" to something else.   so when you just enter   sudo, it will not work,   but \sudo will be the original sudo
<Leroy> lol ActionParsnip
<Leroy> :)
<prince_jammys> "you" being you, since the alias affects only you
<icarus-c> you could make the alias system wide :)
<dstryr> does anyone know what that new wine program was that came out a year or two ago
<prince_jammys> so you can't sudo if you're too intoxicated to remember that
<ejv> dstryr: vsftpd isn't as feature filled as other projects in the wild, but it "just works"; http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<dstryr> could run all the windows games and applications
<dstryr> you had to pay for it?
<gschwepp> icarus-c: in case it is for security why do you tell all here that fortune is good? :D
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: playonlinux perhaps?
<dstryr> ActionParsnip, something like code.....
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: cedega? Crossoveroffice?
<dstryr> cedega
<dstryr> Bingo
<dstryr> Did that get any better?
<FloodBot2> dstryr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: that came out ages ago dude
<dstryr> yeah, has support gotten better?
<icarus-c> gschwepp, of course, the ideal way is to hide /usr/bin/sudo  :P
<dstryr> that was the last time i used linux....
<dstryr> when cedega first came out
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: it has an appdb like wine does
<dstryr> i want to get rid of windows but im a machinist so i need a few windows programs
<icarus-c> mv /usr/bin/sudo  /usr/bin/shutoff  # :D
<prince_jammys> my idea is to have a file 'sudoers' that only allows certain users to sudo. maybe it'll catch on.
<gschwepp> icarus-c: that is weird but ok ;)
<Leroy> lol prince_jammys
<dstryr> i need autocad and featurecam ...wonder how well those would work
<rww> you could even make a command `visudo` to edit that file...
<dstryr> i need to do research on cedega
<icarus-c> dstryr, autocad got no Linux version, and doesn't work with Wine.  so you are out of luck
<prince_jammys> rww: hey, wanna start this project?
<Leroy> doh
<dstryr> icarus-c, maybe in the future...they just released a mac version i think
<dstryr> or they are releasing soon
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: wikipedia says june 22nd 2004 when cedega became cedega from wineX
<dstryr> ActionParsnip, thats how long its been since i have used linux :p
<dstryr> installed it again like 2 days
<dstryr> ago
<icarus-c> dstryr, mac is so different from linux
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: not last year though, that's the date of the last release ;)
<ActionParsnip> !cad
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<icarus-c> but there are some free cad software
<Cancambo> Alright so, I am very new to Ubuntu (I just installed tonight), and I am very lost.  Specifically, I am not sure what I am supposed to be doing to get my wireless card to work.  I have a USR2216 desktop PCI wireless adapter, and for the life of me I just can't figure out what to do to get it to work.  I am not sure if I am supposed to use ACX or NDISwrapper.
<icarus-c> but far from comparable to autocad
<ActionParsnip> dstryr: search the repos for cad apps, may find something suitable
<dstryr> if autocad wont work then my programming programs wont work
<ejv> hi Cancambo, open up a terminal, run the command "lspci -k" and paste the results to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gschwepp> Cancambo: pastebin plz you ifconfig output
<ejv> that too ;)
<guest> rohit
<Cancambo> Ok 1 sec
<Leroy> Cancambo: welcome to #dstryr
<gschwepp> ejv: ;) sweet. i like how different people start handeling problems :)
<Leroy> ;)
<comtech> how to install vypress chat
<comtech> pls help me how to install vypress chat
<ejv> i rarely use ubuntu ever, too, aint that a riot gschwepp ;)
<Leroy> ejv: what is your distro of choice?
<ejv> you can ask me in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Leroy> word. i think i should join there anyways. :P
<Cancambo> Umm, I am not sure how to copy/paste out of cmd :/
<Leroy> Cancambo: highlight, then use edit copy
<gschwepp> Cancambo: mark it right click copy and paste
<ejv> you have a mouse, right Cancambo ? highlight the output, right click, copy, go into your browser, paste. Submit and give us the resulting link.
<icarus-c> comtech, apparently there is a linux clone of vypress chat called trix
<icarus-c> comtech,  and vyqchat too
<debuggerboy> how can I reduce the font size of console screen in ubuntu desktop? Just like ubuntu server?
<debuggerboy> I tried using sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Cancambo> Ok, well everythime I right click the highlight goes away, but I don't think this willg et anywhere sicne typing in IP config is returning my ethernet settings :/
<debuggerboy> but its not giving the same effect of ubuntu-server
<gschwepp> Cancambo: yeah we wanna see if there is a wlan config as well
<ejv> Cancambo: ifconfig -a
<Cancambo> It returns my IP of 192.168.10.102, 192.168.10.1, and 255.255.255.0
<ejv> Cancambo: and I also asked for lscpi -k :p
<gschwepp> Cancambo: please use pastebin it is much better than pasting it here
<Cancambo> Everytime i right click it though the highlight jsut disappears
<Cancambo> Sorry :|
<ejv> Cancambo: ok run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Cancambo> Is that a windows or ubuntu command?  I am on Windows atm because I can't acess the internet on Ubuntu
<ejv> Cancambo: doh!
<gschwepp> Cancambo: you need to do all this in ubuntu ;)
<ejv> Cancambo: that explains your copy/paste "issue"; you should have told us that.
<Leroy> :)
<Cancambo> Oh sorry, I knew what "ipconfig" was for Windows
<Cancambo> I am on my windows atm since I can access the internet here
<ejv> Cancambo: can you work on your ubuntu system and access IRC simultaneously?
<Cancambo> No, it is on the same computer
<gschwepp> Cancambo: ;) i said ifconfig not ipconfi i think
<icarus-c> Cancambo, so you got a line like "inet addr:192.168.10.102 "  from the output of "ifconfig" on ubuntu ?
<Cancambo> But, I have a second HDD, so I can get any programs I need on windows
<Cancambo> And grab them off the other HDD
<gschwepp> icarus-c: he is in windows :)
<Cancambo> in ubuntu
<icarus-c> gschwepp, <Cancambo> It returns my IP of 192.168.10.102, 192.168.10.1, and 255.255.255.0
<ejv> Cancambo: well it's important that we see what the linux kernel "thinks" you have for a wireless adapter.
<icarus-c> when he was told to ifconfig -a
<Cancambo> Alright, I'll makea  text file of the commands I need to run
<Cancambo> And then run them in Ubuntu
<icarus-c> Cancambo, um..... but you know what, you got no internet on ubuntu so you can't tell us
<gschwepp> icarus-c: 08:45 < Cancambo> Oh sorry, I knew what "ipconfig" was for Windows
<gschwepp> 08:45 < Cancambo> I am on my windows atm since I can access the internet here
<Cancambo> I can come back on WIndows
<Cancambo> tIt will take time, but I can just keep restarting and switching OSes
<Cancambo> It*
<Cancambo> So, run ipconfig, anything else?
<icarus-c> ifconfig
<ejv> Cancambo: lspci -k, ifconfig -a, and dmesg
<gschwepp> Cancambo: ifconfig
<gschwepp> copy all to a file and paste bin it with windows!
<Cancambo> Sorry
<Cancambo> ifconfig*, my brain was just filling in "ip"
<gschwepp> ipconfig is wrong os ;)
<Cancambo> Since I am used to that term
<icarus-c> is it possible to get a wired connection? that is so much easier
<Cancambo> Sadly, no
<icarus-c> at least temporarily for seeking help to solve the problem
<Cancambo> I am far away from the modem
<Cancambo> I'd love to have a waried connection, but that isn;t possible
<Cancambo> tI am upstairs, across the house frm the modem and my dad placed the modem on top of a dreser
<Cancambo> It is pretty much hugging the ceiling
<gschwepp> ok. Cancambo copy the output of al this lspci -k, ifconfig, dmesg into a file
<Cancambo> Ok, will do
<gschwepp> and post it on pastebin and sen dus a link
<Cancambo> Going to switch to Ubuntu
<Cancambo> See you again in a few
<dstryr> leroy, you still around?
<dstryr> have a quick question?
<Leroy> dstryr: yeah, i lurkin. what up mang?
<dstryr> i thought that the only way to use the ftp was to have ssh connected?
<icarus-c> Cancambo, basically what you need to do is, check if device is ready with ifconfig.  if not, see if the driver/device is functioning with lspci/dmesg
<dstryr> i closed the ssh but still transfered a file via sftp
<Leroy> yeah, you don't have 2 keep the ssh shell open dstryr
<dstryr> if i close putty...doesnt the connection shut down?
<dstryr> or do i not need putty if im doing sftp?
<dstryr> im confused
<Leroy> if you use top or htop you can see what is going on on server end. check it out dstryr
<Leroy> no, you don't need putty to sftp dstryr
<dstryr> oh
<dstryr> whats the point of putty then?
<Leroy> putty is to get shell access for cli
<codebreaker> hi all
<dstryr> can you start a gnome process through putty?
<Leroy> dstryr: so you don't have to type directly into console. remote console
<dstryr> like so i can have a gui?
<Leroy> there are ways to run x over sshd yes. but i'm not familure with them
<codebreaker> version
<mr_lou> Hello all. I need some support with Ubuntu Server, and getting Freetype to work with GDLib (for PHP). Can anyone guide me to a channel, or can someone in here help me?
<Gnea> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<dugger5688> mr_lou #ubuntu-server
<gschwepp> im off bye
<mr_lou> Ah right, thanks dugger5688
<ejv> dstryr: this is a support channel for Ubuntu, not a general, linux basics channel, move it on over to #ubuntu-offtopic please. :)
<dstryr> sry
<dstryr> bustin my balls lol
<dstryr> thanks for the help everyone though
<dstryr> i really appreciate it
<Leroy> np dstryr you the man. ;)
<Leroy> linux!
<ejv> no foul, just /join #ubuntu-offtopic and continue with any concerns you may have.
<icarus-c> dstryr, ssh support X11 forwarding. that means you can run GUI apps through ssh
<el_seano> does anybody know of a good tutorial or something for wpa_cli?
<icarus-c> dstryr, on Unix-like OS,  use  "ssh -X"  on windows you need putty + xming
<Slartibart> When I run pm-hibernate the harddrive runs for a little while and the screen goes black, as it's supposed to. But the computer won't shut down, instead the screen comes back on again, perhaps a minute later. Anyone knows why?
<Slartibart> Bug? Or do I have some auto wakeup setting that I don't know where to check for?
<icarus-c> Slartibart, have you add a "resume=" option to kernel parameter?
<icarus-c> Slartibart, oh, and dmesg would tell you what happened during hibernation
<icarus-c> Slartibart, but you need a swap (file/partition), and  "resume=" kernel option
<Cancambo> Alright, because I am an idiot, I dodn't get all commands.  I did get ifconfig and another one that I don't remember: http://pastebin.com/TKnwNasf
<rahul> kl
<Slartibart> icarus-c: Checking
<rahul> hey
<icarus-c> Cancambo, have you tried searching for acx  package ?
<Cancambo> I've seen that and NDISwrapper, but I got totally confused as to what to use.
<Cancambo> Especially since I have to switch between Ubuntu/Windows each time
<icarus-c> Cancambo, try the acx native driver first.  if nothing work, use ndiswrapper/windows driver
<icarus-c> make ndiswrapper as a last resort
<Cancambo> Alright, I'll look for isntructions on how to use ACX
<ecolitan> in ubuntu what groups does a user need to belong to in order to be able to automount a usb stick
<sunson> i'd like to run a custom apt repository that contains architecture neutral packages (basically, for our production system, we'd like some platform-independent binary-data 'feeds' that we'd like to use debs for pushing)
<sunson> now, the repo's Release file says only "binary-all" for architecture but when I do apt-get update from a client machine which uses this repo, the client tries to fetch for my client's architecture
<sunson> ie., tries to fetch http://x.x.x.x/feeds/dists/prod/binary-amd64 instead of .../binary-all. what am I doing wrong?
<bhaveshvala> socket: Too many open files (24)  error
<bhaveshvala> i have tried ulimit -n to increase file open limit still no luck
<ernie> serious question: i am not sure what´s better for me :Ubuntu or Debian ? I ´m looking for a absolutely stable operating system !
<mtx_init> ernie: centos or debian or pretty darn stable
<c3l> how do I encrypt my entire file system? what tools is recommended?
<mtx_init> c3l: truecrypt or luks
<Leroy> truecrypt
<c3l> okay, thanks :)
<mtx_init> just make sure your swap is also encrypted c31, thats what most people overlook when they get caught with the cp
<mtx_init> then they dun goofed
<c3l> mtx_init: oh, thanks! but why isnt truecrypt in the repos?
<ernie> mtx_init: Isn´t ubuntu that stable than debian!?
<Cancambo> So, in 10.04, ACX is already in it?  i have to disable NetworkManager to get the driver to work though?
<mtx_init> ernie: Ubuntu is more eccentric, if you will.  More cutting edge
<mtx_init> c3l: not really sure, but its easy to install from their website
<Cancambo> I am getting really lost
<blakkheim> c3l: because of the license
<mtx_init> c3l: likely some form of licensing jive
<c3l> mtx_init: blakkheim: so its not free software?
<blakkheim> c3l: depends on who you ask
<Samer_kh> hi all
<mtx_init> c3l: It is free, but I think its just not under the GNU license.  Who knows though.  Its a quality piece of software.
<blakkheim> c3l: the source code is available but it has a custom license
<c3l> blakkheim: still tryecrypt is the recommended software by the community?
<mtx_init> or luks
<mtx_init> which is a lot harder to use
<blakkheim> c3l: i like cryptsetup+LUKS for OS encryption and truecrypt for other stuff
<ernie> mtx_init: i know but if i want to  use debian with the same hardware support than ubuntu i have the older kernel in the stable debian release, suppopsed to use the backports... to get everything work fine . what do u think ? better using the stable 10.04 or lenny???
<c3l> blakkheim: hm I see. what the best way to encrypt my entire system? would it be best to do that at install, I have no problem with reinstalling, will do that in a couple of days when 10.10 goes stable anyways
<blakkheim> c3l: to encrypt your os, yeah you need a reinstall and i'd use cryptsetup+LUKS for that
<pksadiq> c3l mcrypt also works, I feel
<c3l> blakkheim: also, I have loads of external drives too. those are easy to encrypt with truecrypt, and then when plugging them in, you will need to enter the passphrase? what about internal extra harddrives. how should I encrypt those the best way?
<mtx_init> ernie: Most folks use Ubuntu with no difficulty, they use it for years and its perfect.  But even with that being said, Debian is more stable and centos even more so.  Ubuntu is nicer to use, and you likely wont have much trouble
<blakkheim> c3l: for the externals i use truecrypt, you plug them in and open truecrypt and enter the pass/key
<blakkheim> c3l: it's really up to you which one you want to use
<c3l> blakkheim: ok, thanks. could you point me to some guide or similar on how that process is done? im new to encryptions efc.
<blakkheim> c3l: well you plug the drive in, open truecrypt, select the drive, mount it, it asks for the password and/or keyfile and that's it
<haymaker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/642518/+editstatus so this is confusing me, it says fix release but I haven't noticed any difference?  will it be fixed in Maverick?
<ernie> mtx_init: yes i don´t wanna have any trouble so i will take a look at centos...
<c3l> blakkheim: yeah, thats hopefully not that troublesome, I was thinking more about encrypting the full system
<mtx_init> ernie: centos is basically Red Hat enterprise linux and it meant to be stable for business reasons, lots of testing.
<van7hu> hey,could anyone what does "tar chof - $tardir"command do
<van7hu> hey,could anyone explain me what does "tar chof - $tardir"command do ?
<blakkheim> van7hu: man tar
<haymaker> does anyone spend a lot of time on launchpad?
<ernie> mtx_init: i want to install it on my netbook. Is it possible to boot from an usb stick in live mode???
<mtx_init> ernie: http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOSLiveCD5.5  , not exactly sure how to do it via a usb
<xxfog> Hi guys
<ernie> mtx_init: ok i will give it a try!
<xxfog> my name is Steffan and I need some help. A friend of me has a Server for his company.
<mtx_init> ernie: centos has its own channel if you are interested.  But since these are all free, feel free to try them and choose which one you like best.
<xxfog> It is/was mainly used as a Sambar Server to save files (photoshop, Adobe illustrator, office-files (bills etc.) - the server crashed somehow and it just shows "grub rescue"-promt if I start it
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Does it have more than one hard drive?
<xxfog> I am not sure (because I did not set up the server) but I think it is ubuntu 10.04 installed on it - it has one 750GB Samsung HDD
<ernie> mtx_init: thank u,  i will ask for help in the centos channel ... maybe anyone knows how to get it on a stick, since then google wil be my friend
<xxfog> If I use ultimateboot-disk and start PartedMagic (Live-Linux) it shows me several partitions but i am not able to mount it
<Cancambo> I am completely lost on how to install/enable acx on Ubuntu.  :/
<xxfog> Jordan_U: it has just ONE drive :-( - no raid system or something - there is (i feel shame to say) no backup f the data
<mtx_init> ernie: great gl.
<numan> hello ladies and gentelman i have a big problem with my HP 6735s notebook its using broadcom 4322 wireless ethernet..
<numan> its working very slow
<manfredrasta> Hi guys, does anybody have information about the latest linux driver for my old laptop's vga? It's an old Trident CyberBlade XP coming integrated in a Toshiba Stellite Pro 4600 with Pentium 3? Actually it works fine both in GNOME and LDE but got a slow response if I navigate through the desktops and while watching movies...
<welkin> hello
<numan> hello
<c3l> !hi
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<numan> is anyone using broadcom 4322 wireless card
<cyberbob> hi all
<cyberbob> I have a problem while installing ubuntu 64bit or even 32bit on my machine
<numan> what is your problem cyber bob
<numan> how may i help you
<numan> i installed many times
<numan> :)
<cyberbob> machine is HP Compaq Desktop dc5750 AMD Athlon X2 4200+
<cyberbob> when i select install and press enter
<numan> hmm.
<cyberbob> log is appeared and hold on for a while than nothing just a black out
<numan> hmm..
<cyberbob> press esc. shows error messg something like this
<numan> ok
<numan> did you try with usb installation
<cyberbob> logo*
<el_seano> cyberbob: are you installing from CD?  Or USB?
<cyberbob> no i did'nt
<numan> and which version
<cyberbob> I am installing it from DVD(rw)
<cyberbob> it is SATA SuperMulti LightScribe
<pksadiq> cyberbob, installing inside wiundows?
<pksadiq> windows*
<cyberbob> the latest one i have downloaded
<welkin> what the different between 'apt-get' and 'apt-cache'command?
<numan> ok
<Jordan_U> welkin: apt-get installs / removes packages. apt-cache gives information about installed and available packages.
<pksadiq> !apt-cache
<cyberbob> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<numan> cyberbob : make a installation usb disc with unetbooting
<numan> cyberbob : make a installation usb disc with unetbootin
<numan> cyberbob: second case.. if you download a cd from torrent sharing you have to validate with md5 value
<manfredrasta> Hi guys, does anybody have information about the latest linux driver for my old laptop's vga? It's an old Trident CyberBlade XP coming integrated in a Toshiba Stellite Pro 4600 with Pentium 3? Actually it works fine both in LDE but got a slow response if I navigate through the desktops and while watching movies...
<cyberbob> no i have downloaded it directly
<xxfog> Jordan_U: I try wait please
<numan> ok
<cyberbob> thx a lot numan
<numan> cyberbob please make an installation usb stick.
<numan> then try agan.
<numan> :)
<numan> you are wellcome.
<welkin> Jordan_U: thanks,I know
 * mesees welcomes himself
<mickster04> hey is it possible to get an entirely automatic update without me needing to interact with the pc
<pksadiq> mesees V R here 2 Welcome U, :)
<crimsonmane> for Ubuntu, does there exist an Appendix detailing every every error msg that can be produced?
<mickster04> if i set up a friends pc I don't want them to worry about updates and i don't wanna do it myself even remote. so i want it to just do stable updates entirely itself
<computerium> hello mickster :
<mickster04> computerium: hey:)
<urna> crimsonmane: you could give cron-apt a try if it still exists
<mickster04> !tab | computerium:
<ubottu> computerium:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urna> err
<urna> mickster04: ^^
<mickster04> urna: ?
<crimsonmane> Mickster04, you and your friend are better off through education. my opinion is they should learn at least how to do updates
<crimsonmane> Urna: thanks i'm sorry i forgot to specify that i've not successfully installed ubuntu
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: No, no such appendix exists.
<urna> mickster04: give cron-apt a try
<urna> crimsonmane: I didn't mean to talk to you, sorry
<crimsonmane> lol np
<computerium>  you can do it with a giving sudo withouth password permission in /etc/sudoers file
<mickster04> crimsonmane: well when i sayu my friend. I mean a pc that is in an open domain. as in lots of non experienced users. i don't wanna have to keep going back to maintain it.
<mickster04> urna: ok ta
<computerium> and you have to add new job in crond job list
<mesees> do you really have to "maintain" an ubuntu install?
<computerium>  you can do it with a giving sudo withouth password permission in /etc/sudoers file for apt-get
<ceil> mesees: no OS is perfect
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: You'd have to look at the documentation of whatever program threw the error (or google the error message) and many projects unfortunately don't document the meaning of all their error messages.
<crimsonmane> the issue is Ubuntu won't install. it says it cannot write to filesystem.sharefs or something to that effect.
<crimsonmane> i'm aiming to have it as sole OS
<Jordan_U> mesees: Not in my experience, no. But I may just be lucky.
<mesees> Jordan_U, i just guess if you are throwing it on someone elses machine they are fairly low maintenance
<mickster04> mesees: there are often updates
<ceil> Jordan_U: i haven't been near as lucky in my experience with ubuntu :)
<ceil> (i've been doin' okay with debian, though)
<crimsonmane> what is debian?
<ceil> crimsonmane: ubuntu's daddy distro
<AbhiJit> ahh
<blakkheim> 1debian
<mickster04> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<blakkheim> !debian
<ceil> ubuntu is a derivative of debian
<mickster04> crimsonmane: you troll :P
<AbhiJit> crimsonmane, see debian.org
<mesees> i know i tried to install about 2 years ago and it was the worst experience of my life...tried again 2 weeks ago and things could not have been smoother - im in love
<computerium> crimsonmane:
<ceil> mesees: been a coupla years since i tried ubuntu. i hope it's gotten better since then, cos it was a nightmare back then :p
<ceil> particularly dist-upgrade
<maedox> I have a weird index.cgi issue. They now all show as plaintext in the browser after I upgraded from Hardy LTS -> Lucid LTS. Everything checks out, +ExecCGI, perl -c = Syntax OK, files are executable, owned by www-data, nothing in the logs. Any ideas?
<skumara> is there any way i can configure a shortcut key that when pressed it will minimise all windows and show only a desktop?
<mickster04> ceil: i presonally don't think dist-upgrade ever works:P ut concidering you can try and other os's don't give you the chance...or at least they work quite badly (worse than ubuntu)
<mesees> man, now im scared to ever update
<nearst> im stay wit karmic.. its better
<ceil> mickster04: like i said, i haven't really had a problem with debian, even when i install a barebones system from netinst and apt-get everything including X and sudo :p
<ibrahim-kasem> skumara: Yes, go to System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts.
<ceil> mickster04: also, lots of distros have livecds now :)
<mickster04> ceil: which?
<gabriel> Hello all. Is selinux enabled by default on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mesees> whats the linuz market share of distros? im too lazy to google
<ceil> mickster04: mint, knoppix, i think fedora's got a livecd. zenwalk. mepis.
<nearst> agree
<computerium> gabriel: you can find in www.distrowatch.com
<ceil> ubuntu's not the first distro with a livecd, and certainly not the only one :p
<skumara> ibrahim-kasem, tq
<pksadiq> ubottu: hi
<zipp0> hello everyone
<pksadiq> zipp0:  Hello
<ceil> dia duit
<zipp0> now i have a file lightning-1.0b2-tb-linux.xpi (add-on for thunderbird), how can i install it via terminal?
<crimsonmane> the naming conventions for the open-source projects look like spaghetti to me... i'm trying to focus on just getting Ubuntu to install ... it's hard for me to tell what is newer, what is older, what supports more variety of hardware, etc.
<scottj> Is there an easy way to get one of those ridiculously long x11 font strings without using the horrible xfontsel? I just want to pick the fontname and the size and have it give me all that other crap
<mesees> is it bad when you are awake to see world markets open and you have to be at work for US market open?
<pksadiq> zipp0:  just right click on the xpi file open with firefox
<mickster04> ceil: i meant windows/ mac...
<ceil> crimsonmane: Ubuntu names have been pretty much alphabetical since Dapper Drake. i think Lucid Lynx is current (version 10.04)
<pksadiq> zipp0:  may be for you thunderbird
<zipp0> pksadiq: i'm connecting via ssh
<crimsonmane> 10.10 is available
<ceil> mickster04: oh. yeah, they suck :p
<the_german> zipp0: from within your thunderbird!
<mickster04> ceil: :D
<zipp0> pksadiq: so i cannot use GUI
<ceil> crimsonmane: it's been released, or is it still beta?
<crimsonmane> it's release candidate now
<mickster04> crimsonmane: yeah not quite ready
<ceil> ah
<mickster04> crimsonmane: wait four days:p
<crimsonmane> what's going to change in 4 days?
<mesees> may be a dumb question but what changes from 10.04 to 10.1?
<ceil> official release
<pksadiq> zipp0:  type firfox blabla.xpi in terminal,
<pksadiq> zipp0:  blabla is your file name :)
<ceil> mesees: it's 10.10. ubuntu versions are YEAR.MONTH, it's not just incremental like that
<crimsonmane> so its like opening a store for a month before having the official Grand Opening, even though nothing has changed...
<zipp0> pksadiq: firefox? i need install that addon for thunderbird
<zipp0> :-/
<mickster04> mesees: mostly plain updates. a few changes in default programs
<ceil> crimsonmane: there might be last minute bug fixes or something
<mesees> mickster04, interesting, so much to learn
<crimsonmane> yeah that's true. like my little issue
<ceil> mickster04: they put the close buttons back on the right? :p
<pksadiq> zipp0:  wait, let me check the exe name of thunderbird
<crimsonmane> i wonder if the jumper on the HD is on slave... just thought of it and its the last thing i can think of :(
<mickster04> mesees: yeah there will be loads of changes in drivers/system changes, kernel updates, and new programs added to the ubuntu setup and some removed. also visual changes. like new/different backgrounds 4etd
<mickster04> ceil: i doubt it
<el_seano>  it's not that hard to change the button orientation
<ceil> el_seano: i kid
<zipp0> pksadiq: thanks :D
 * el_seano does a little dance.
<ceil> el_seano: wouldn't effect me even if i did use ubuntu, cos i don't use gnome :p
<crimsonmane> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<pksadiq> zipp0:  thunderbird that's all
<el_seano> heh, ubottu.
<el_seano> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<ceil> !e16
<ceil> !enlightenment
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<mickster04> there is lubuntu, that uses lxde? isn't there also lcfe? what are major differences, acn soimeone point me to a comparison
<ceil> :3
<nearst> im run gnome + openboz
<crimsonmane> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nearst> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<the_german> xmonad...most genius WM IMHO
<pksadiq> zipp0:  I thoush it was something different because it show no result but later I got, thunderbird is not installed on my system
<pksadiq> thought8
<pksadiq> thought**
<ceil> the_german: tiling type, ain't it?
<el_seano> the_german: isn't xmonad configured with Haskell?
<the_german> ceil: yeah...1000 lines of haskell :-) ...
<ceil> heh
<crimsonmane> there's a ton to get used to with ubuntu and open source software. is there a side-by-side comparison chart somehwere?
<ceil> the_german: if it's all the same to you, i'll stick with e16 :p
<zipp0> pksadiq: so, if i install that addon for firefox, i just type firefox lightning-1.0b2-tb-linux.xpi ?
<el_seano> the_german: boof, I don't have the patience to learn another language right now.
<fuffal0> i've got a problem where every few weeks i've got to reboot my system because the swap fills up, how do i monitor what's causing this
<mickster04> zipp0: if you can't get a ui firefox isn't gonna work?
<the_german> el_seano: I didnt know haskell when I started with it, but the documentation is really good and will get you started easily
<abe> :D
<el_seano> the_german: maybe over christmas break.
<xxfog> Jordan_U: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/507081/
<abe> heyy all ,
<mickster04> fuffal0: use the system monitor to see what program is using the most ram?
<the_german> el_seano: Anyways i just think KDE and Gnome are becoming too bloated
<ceil> the_german: becoming? :p
<zipp0> mickster04: what do you mean?
<el_seano> yeah, I couldn't argue that point.
<ecolitan> from the terminal, how can I send messages to users logged in with gnome?
<the_german> ceil: well it is worse on ubuntu then in other distris cause the change sooo munch especially on gnome
<ceil> the_german: true, true
<the_german> ceil: it is not that bad on fedora e.g.
<mickster04> zipp0: well running firefox -something- will try to load firefox. if you are in ssh and haven't set up x-forwarding it won't show you anything
<ceil> i don't even like debian's flavour of gnome
<el_seano> we should just uninstall our DEs and work from the CLI.
<robinatw> hello, everybody, i am a newer to come here.
<ceil> the_german: been a few years since i've seen ubuntu's version, but i can't imagine it's improved much
<mickster04> !libnotify | ecolitan
<ceil> especially with the addition of compiz and such
<xxfog> Jordan_U: gparted shows me /dev/sda1 (ext2) , /dev/sda3/ (extended with /dev/sda5 (lvm2) inside and /dev/sda2/ (swap)
<mickster04> ecolitan: i think that will work eitherway
<ecolitan> mickster04: thanks
<mickster04> ecolitan: they have to be in the UI tho
<the_german> el_seano: AMEN...i use ncmpc as musikplayer, shell-fm for last.fm, bashburn, etc. ... :-)
<xxfog> Jordan_U: but i am not able to mount the sda5 were all the data is on
<the_german> ceil: no it is getting worse with every release
<el_seano> haha, I'm such an ncurses junkie.
<icarus-c> xxfog, so your sda5 is a LVM?
<xxfog> Jordan_U: yes
<xxfog> icarus-c: yes
<icarus-c> xxfog, you have to mount the LVM device, not /dev/sda5 itself
<the_german> ceil: But with Gnome 3 I will drop it alltogether
<ceil> el_seano: i keep an xterm running screen up at all times :p i chat in irssi and play music and movies with mplayer from bash. i don't even have a gui file manager installed
<ecolitan> mickster04: i need some kind of popup box, i want to reboot the box and they should close thier work, dont want to have to call with phone
<icarus-c> xxfog, iirc they are in /dev/mapper
<ceil> el_seano: but i need google chrome, so no lynx/links/w3m for me :p
<the_german> ceil: Me too :-) but I use ncmpc as player
<mickster04> ecolitan: libnotify should work for that
<xxfog> icarus-c: so how can I mount them ?
<mesees> anyone use any health/workout/weight tracking software for linux?
<j0d0> When an external monitor was plugged into my laptop, I could no longer boot into ubuntu. Can someone tell me what file I have to change to get the laptop to boot properly.
<mickster04> ecolitan: if they are using gnome i think that should work
<ceil> the_german: i used to use that. i just got too lazy, so i just play music an album at a time through mplayer :p
<icarus-c> xxfog, is it something like ?/dev/mapper/VolumeGroup/Logical volume
<el_seano> ceil: don't get me wrong, i love my chrome, but I really want to learn how to use w3m/elinks/lynx effectively.
<crimsonmane> lol mesees, i use Excel for that
<icarus-c> xxfog, or  VolumeGroup-LogicalVolume
<el_seano> never know when you have to ssh into a server and look something up online on the fly.
<el_seano> :D
<the_german> ceil: lol...CLI is just badass ...and a musicplayer which needs 512kb of RAM is incredible
<mickster04> ecolitan: it might be osd-notify
<mesees> crimsonmane, ive gone there but looking for something a bit more comprehensive
<ceil> el_seano: i know enough about lynx to find help forums or something on the rare occasion i break X, so i'm good :p
<c3l> el_seano: get the vimperator addon for firefox instead
<icarus-c> xxfog, so you would mount the logical volume.   (the volumeGroup & LogicalVoulme name depends on your setup
<kk9822> hi
<XDS> any of you guys know  perl  ?
<ecolitan> mickster04: i'll check it out, thanks
<KindOne> XDS: try #perl
<crimsonmane> mesees i guess it depends on the type of results you are looking for
<xxfog> icarus-c: i am sorry but i normaly don`t administrate linux so I have to try it out
<icarus-c> xxfog, what is in /dev/mapper
<ceil> the_german: yeh, but i got tired of updating the whole db whenever i got new music (which i do frequently)
<kk9822> can any one tell what is the type of connection we use in ubuntu 10.04
<crimsonmane> IPv6 ?
<xxfog> icarus-c:  there is control and data-samba
<el_seano> c3l: I can't bring myself to use firefox anymore.  I'm addicted to sensation of instantaneousness I get from chrome (even though I know the benchmarks don't put them that far apart)
<ceil> the_german: mplayer i can just play what i have immediately. i need instant gratification :p
<Guest34618> Hello ! I've got a big problem, I want to install ubuntu on a sata disc, but it shows my ide disk (with winthing) as "sdb" instead of "sda". How canI invert the sda and sdb drives before I can install (cause I think that winthing will not stand to be on sdb drive...) I'm on a live session (10.04.1 64b), and my motherboard is a rs482-M. I've found nothing in the bios... Help ! Thanks.
<kk9822> like primary 80 or 4014 or secondary 80 or 4014 or web service
<icarus-c> xxfog, looks like /dev/mapper/data-samba  is your boy
<icarus-c> xxfog, try to mount it
<the_german> ceil: True...I give you that but it is pretty fast anyways so i can live with that...I just like the old UNIX principle...one program for one task that does this task extremely great
<kk9822> or pdsn 80 4014 or sdsn 80 or 4014 pl help me
<crimsonmane> Guest34618, enter the bios and select which drive is the primary, or pull the plug on the drive you dont want as the primary and install that way
<c3l> el_seano: I was thinking the same until I found vimperator. if you like controlling your browser from the keyboard, and if you like vim, vimperator is a must have :)
<xxfog> icarus-c: so I have to type "   mount /media/test /dev/mapper/data-samba ?
<ceil> the_german: it's not fast enough with my 13.000+ mp3s :p i do agree it's an awesome player tho
<the_german> el_seano: vimperator is badass
<icarus-c> xxfog, mount  /dev/mapper/data-samba   /media/test
<j0d0> Why does plugging an external monitor in cause the system to become unbootable?
<seanw> Vimperator is the only reason I use Firefox and now chromium
<seanw> not*
<icarus-c> xxfog, mount <device>   <mount_point>
<crimsonmane> !vimperator
<ceil> crimsonmane: i think it's a firefox addon that lets you control the browser with vim-type commands
<crimsonmane> bot says it doesnt know anything about vimperator. what is that?
<c3l> seanw: agree
<ceil> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<c3l> crimsonmane: a firefox addon, that makes firefox behave like vim, basically
<crimsonmane> got ya'll are awesome
<kk9822> hi icarus can u throw some light on my prob pl
<el_seano> gah... but... my sexy streamlined chrome...!
<ceil> i only know the bare basics of vim, m'self
<el_seano> now I feel compelled to try vimperator.
<ceil> heh
<ibrahim-kasem> Guys can i know what are the used settings on the adsl router? i forgot the password and i have to reset it.
<icarus-c> kk9822, i don't get what you mean at all :P
<nearst> !vimperator
<kk9822> like what is the connection type we use
<el_seano> do any of the text-based browsers have vim-like commands?
<icarus-c> kk9822, all i know is HTTP assumes to be tcp 80 unless you specify
<ceil> ibrahim-kasem: there's not a button on the router to reset it?
<xxfog> icarus-c: PERFEKT!!!!!! that worked
<xxfog> THANK YOU ALL GUYS!
<kk9822> primary 80 secondary or web service or pdsn or sdsn
<c3l> ceil: not much vim knowledge is needed. vimperator is easier to learn than vim, but your basically learning both at the same time ;)
<kk9822> i have some prob in connection application software
<c3l> el_seano: I wish there was, someone should make one..
<ceil> ibrahim-kasem: if you're asking about the default username/password after resetting the router, i believe http://www.portforward.com can tell you that about your particular unit
<c3l> el_seano: or maybe its possible to just remap the commands for lynx or what ever textbased browser youre using
<ceil> c3l: yeh, but i do wish i knew more. i can basically use vim like Notepad, plus i know dd deletes a whole line :p
<ibrahim-kasem> ceil: I can reset it but the settings is what i want. are we talking about the same thing?
<ceil> i can't even remember how to cut/copy/paste within it
<el_seano> well, anything you d can be put someplace else with p
<c3l> ibrahim-kasem: the default user and password should be on the back of your router. usually admin without a password, or 4 zeros
<ceil> ibrahim-kasem: shouldn't resetting it set the settings back to factory default? nobody is going to know your particular setup, if that's what you're on about
<c3l> ceil: I actually learned vimperator before I learned vim. I only knew what vim was.. and I learned it quickly anyways
<el_seano> and if you know anything about regular expressions, you can delete or find/replace very specific things with just a line of code.
<ceil> c3l: i don't think i use text editors enough to retain any knowledge i'd gain from studying it in any case. i did a bit of the vim-tutor program, but i forgot almost all of that from never using it :p
<xxfog> Jordan_U: THANK YOU TOO ;-)
<crimsonmane> TTYL g2g
<c3l> ceil: the built in vimperator help is really good to get you started. there is not really many commands you have to know. :h is your friend :)
<ceil> i'll keep that in mind :)
<V-ille2> I'm running 10.04 on a thinkpad t510, I have 4GB of ram and even the pae kernel only detects 3
<V-ille2> is this a known problem with i7 t510 laptops?
<DASPRiD> i7 is a known problem, yes ;)
 * sandGorgon uses i7
<Guest34618> Hello again. I want to install ubuntu, but it shows sda and sdb inverted. Can I invert them again, to have sda=IDE (win) and sdb=SATA(ubuntu) ? I found nothing in the bios.
<ikonia> DASPRiD: it's not a problem
<Edward_Elric> hi friends
<c3l> DASPRiD: what is the issue with i7?
<DASPRiD> c3l, i was (kidding) that i7 IS an issue ;)
<c3l> Guest34618: for what purpose?
<c3l> DASPRiD: oh, lol :)
<bullgard4> '~$ ls -al' does not print filenames colorful. '~$ env | grep LS_COLORS' does not produce any output. How to correct that?
<c3l> bullgard4: map ls to ls --color=auto in your .bashrc
<timothy> hey guys, which is the best network monitoring tool? I need to be able to tell what time and for how long i am offline during a network outage/disconnect.
<devkhadka> I have a server whose root directory is 100% full can i move /user dir to other partition and put the symbolic link on / folder . Will it work. if not what are the work arounds
<devkhadka> * /usr
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Did you get the server booting?
<devkhadka> Jordan_U, yeah server is running
<c3l> timothy, the slashdot timothy? :) I know wireshark is a popular network monitoring tool, don't know whats best suited for your need though.
<devkhadka> but doesnot let me just create a single file.  It says no space left
<bullgard4> c3l: .bashrc includes the lines »# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases; if [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ]; then eval "`dircolors -b`"; alias ls='ls --color=auto'; #alias dir='dir --color=auto'; #alias vdir='vdir --color=auto'; #alias grep='grep -color=auto'; #alias fgrep='fgrep --color=auto';  #alias egrep='egrep --color=auto'; fi« yet. Can you comment.
<bullgard4> c3l: .bashrc includes the lines »# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases; if [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ]; then eval "`dircolors -b`"; alias ls='ls --color=auto'; #alias dir='dir --color=auto'; #alias vdir='vdir --color=auto'; #alias grep='grep -color=auto'; #alias fgrep='fgrep --color=auto';  #alias egrep='egrep --color=auto'; fi« yet. Can you comment.
<xxfog> Jordan_U: NO - I just can copy the data out of the lvm now. That`s the main hope
<xxfog> Jordan_U: Do you think I can reorganise the filesystem that the server is able to boot again?
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Yes.
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Can you mount /dev/sda1?
<timothy> c3l: nope. not the slashdot timothy
<bullgard4> c3l: .bashrc includes the lines »# enable color support of ls and also add handy aliases; if [ -x /usr/bin/dircolors ]; then eval "`dircolors -b`"; alias ls='ls --color=auto'; #alias dir='dir --color=auto'; #alias vdir='vdir --color=auto'; ...
<c3l> bullgard4: the .bashrc is really cluttery. you can just ignore it all for nor and override the settings at the bottom of the file. put the line «alias ls='ls --color=auto'» at the end of your .bashrc
<xxfog> Jordan_U: yes but there is just lost and found inside it :-(
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Any idea how that happened? It looks like sda1 used to be your boot partition.
<xxfog> Jordan_U: it is like you said - i have no idea - there was no power lost or something like that.
<xxfog> Jordan_U:  the harddrive looks good and seems to have no bad sectors
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Where is your root partition?
<xxfog> Jordan_U: it is in sda1
<Jordan_U> xxfog: Ouch, then you're worse off than I thought.
<bullgard4>   c3l: What command should I run in order that the changed .bashrc becomes effective?
<eureka_> how can i join a python channel
<eureka_> ?
<eureka_> pls
<Renderspec> anybody know any good screen capture software for creating video tutorials?
<c3l> bullgard4: just start a new terminal, or to re-read the settings for your current terminal session « source .bashrc »
<Jordan_U> xxfog: If the data that you care about is all in data-samba then just re-install. I don't think it's worth trying to recover sda1 unless there's valuable data on it.
<c3l> eureka_: /j #python
<pksadiq> Renderspec: visit showmedo website
<sedulous> eureka_: You need to register your nickname to join most highly frequented channels like #python. /msg nickserv help register
<sedulous> c3l: he's not registered
<c3l> sedulous: oh, that explains it
<eureka_> how to register
<alaing> how do i browse the directorys and files as root?
<sedulous> eureka_: /msg nickserv help register
<llutz> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zeester> alaing open terminal -> "gksu nautlius" without the quote (this for gnome)
<xxfog> Jordan_U: no i think there is just the ubuntu on it so i will make a new install
<zeester> typo nautilus
<robinatw> hello test
<alaing> zeester: Thanks thats the command I was after.
<zeester> alaing, cool
<z11> Having never made a backup of  the / and /home partitions, could someone tell me which ubuntu tool is best to use for the purpose and easiest to understand how to create the appropriate command?
<lloowen> Hi all! I'm running Ubuntu minimal install on a virtual machine(virtualbox). When I say minimal, I mean no x-server just the command line only. The problem I'm having is that I cannot change my keyboard layout to Swedish (sv_SE). I've tried to configure this using 'dpkg-reconfigure console-data' and  'dpkg-reconfigure locales' but after restarting I'm getting the same old problem. Using vi really sucks using the wrong keyboard layout :(
<zeester> z11, check out Déjà Dup
<c3l> z11: cp works fine for copying :) if you want something more sophisticadet, take a look at rsync and rsnapshot
<fratzbc> lloowen: what if you do vim instead of vi
<lloowen> vim is just as bad with the wrong keyboard layout
<Osmosis> Good morning everybody
<eureka_> thanx all of you guys
<Osmosis> i want to do something, that already know that i can do it uncompress modify and compress again a file
<c3l> lloowen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup  worked for me
<Osmosis> but i want to know if exist one way to insert into a compress file a file that modify another one
<bullgard4> c3l: That works. --  Thank you.
<Exploiter> !clean
<c3l> bullgard4: your welcome. remember that aliases can be really useful for long commands that you often use. also aliasing for example 'du' to 'du -h' etc..
<bullgard4> osmosis: Please re-word your question in order to make it better understandable.
<Osmosis> but i want to know if exist one way to insert into a compress file a file that modify another one
<Osmosis> without to uncompress modify and compress again
<Kartagis> hello. man mencoder says I can use width with lavcopts but it also says Unknown suboption width. any thoughts?
<bullgard4> c3l: I do know that by principle. But I thought this was already implemented in my .bashrc.
<Osmosis> i think that is imposible and is something that winrrar can aplication because he do for you internaly
<lloowen> c3l: Just tried that suggestion 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup' Didn't work :(
<c3l> bullgard4: ah, yeah the default ubuntu .bashrc is really stange sometimes
<Osmosis> bullgard4, you know what i mean?
<bullgard4> osmosis: I  believe so, yes.
<Osmosis> any tip how?
<c3l> lloowen: strange, the settings take action after reboot..
<heinrich> hallo
<pompa_> hi everyone
<Kartagis> hello. man mencoder says I can use width with lavcopts but it also says Unknown suboption width. any thoughts?
<lloowen> c3l: Yes I thought so too. I don't know how to change this. I suspect It's a problem with virtualbox. It works if I use a desktop environment but that just fills up my hard drive. I'm using several instances of Ubuntu, so I need to have it small and lean.
<odb|fidel> hi. question regarding dropbox on 10.10 - is there a specific ppa for dropbox on maverick? seems like my old ppa is not working anymore & my dropbox has sync issues.
<robinatw> robinatw
<pompa_> I have a problem. I cannot select folders by digiting on the keyboard using nautilus
<c3l> lloowen: why several instances?
<pompa_> any idea?
<Kartagis> odb|fidel dropbox says it updates your sources.list once installed
<z11> Zeester: DejaDup is not installed, and the problem is I have no space remaining in the / partition to install anything and need to backup everything in order to repartition removing WinXP and repartition the drive for Linux only.
<c3l> !10.10 | odb|fidel
<ubottu> odb|fidel: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lloowen> Networking exercises, testing that sort of thing... Just need to be able to run Ubuntu in it's minimal form to save on hard disk space.
<odb|fidel> c3l: thanks
<lloowen> c3l: Networking exercises, testing that sort of thing... Just need to be able to run Ubuntu in it's minimal form to save on hard disk space.
<karthee> HI .. I am on ubuntu and just installed jolicloud .. I want to move all my mails from thunderbird of ubuntu to jolicloud's thunderbird. How do i do that ? How do I export and import it back ??
<napster> How to bulk rename in ubuntu
<napster> ?
<napster> Can anyone help me on this?
<z11> c31: I need to make a full backup of both / and /home retaining the file permissions so that after repartitioning the drive everything can be restored exactly with no WinXP and ntfs partitions.
<napster> Whats the command to bulk rename a set of files?
<c3l> lloowen: then im not sure ubuntu is your smartest pick of dist. there are alot smaller distributions out there
<cromag> does this help napster http://www.thingy-ma-jig.co.uk/blog/19-04-2008/how-batch-rename-files
<pompa_> napster: use regexp
<AbhiJit> napster, use gprename
<AbhiJit> ow
<napster> cromag: pompa_ AbhiJit Let me try :-) Thank you
<AbhiJit> O K
<c3l> napster: rename.ul
<napster> c3l: ok :-)
<lloowen> c3I: I've got it running just fine and it's quite small, just can't get the keyboard layout to work. I also like using apt-get and debian/ubuntu stuff like that...
<c3l> lloowen: I see, your issue seems to be related to ubuntu running in a vm
<pompa_> anyone knows why I'm not able to browse folders using my keyboard in nautilus?
<Benkinooby> i use fluxbox, mostly i am in vim/console (or i try to) and all i miss is a proper audio-mixer. i looked at alsa-mixer but i find kmix far better. i feel a bit strange to install the half/whole k-environment just for my mixer. is there a software you can recommend?
<c3l> z11: look into rsync and rsnapshot
<eureka_> i use asus laptop and ubuntu 10.10 lts but when I plug in my headphone i hear nothing
<eureka_> how can i fix it
<Benkinooby> eureka_, do you use gnome?
<c3l> Benkinooby: the minimal way is alsamixer. I think xfce has some stuff with less dependencies. but if your without any DE I dont know any standalone audio mixer
<eureka_> yes
<eureka_> Benkinooby: yes
<Benkinooby> c3l, thank you..maybe the best thing is to bin hot-keys to alsamixer-kommands.
<Benkinooby> eureka_, hmm, i'm from the kde side, but try this: start up a terminal and enter alsamixer
<Benkinooby> eureka_, then press F5
<eureka_> ok
<napster> cromag: pompa_ AbhiJit c3l Is there anything like "<rename_command> file1.jpg hello.png xxx.bmp   Image" So that I get Image_1.jpg Image_2.png Image_3.bmp
<eureka_> what next?
<Benkinooby> eureka_, you should see the different mixers do you?
<eureka_> yes
<Benkinooby> the second one or so should be called headphon
<c3l> Benkinooby: if youre mostly working from a terminal, starting alramixer isnt really any trouble. but I guess you could write some script that calls alsamixer with what you want to do, but that feels redundant
<pompa_> I think it will be done automatically
<pompa_> napster: just input more than one file
<napster> poma, to regexp?
<eureka_> Benkinooby : 2nd column is speaker
<eureka_> not headphone
<eureka_> :((
<Benkinooby> c3l, the point is that i usually have to shut down the sound quickly for e.g. conversation... i wil go with hotkeys.... fluxbox is very nice in handling hotkeys. thank you for your advice
<Benkinooby> eureka_, hmm
<napster> pompa_: I didn't get you!
<Benkinooby> eureka_, usually alsamixa in commandline is the most basic thing to work with, and afaik kmix and other gui-sound-mixers are just infterfaces for alsa.
<pompa_> man mv
<Benkinooby> eureka_, if you don't see headphones, it might me a driver problem, but i can be a simpler reason
<napster> pompa_: ok
<Benkinooby> eureka_, i allready saw some driver problems, but i never heard about problems with headphones
<eureka_> :((
<Benkinooby> eureka_, so nothing that reminds of headphones? make the window as big as possible and be sure you pressed the key 'F5' to show all mixers
<pompa_> napster: but maybe the thing is more difficult that I thinked of
<pompa_> because of the extensions
<Benkinooby> eureka_, use left and right key to navigate between the mixers
<napster> pompa_: yes :-(
<napster> pompa_: Can I pm you?
<Benkinooby> eureka_, is it a fresh install?
<Benkinooby> eureka_, did it work before?
<eureka_> no
<eureka_> i have just bought this laptop
<eureka_> some month ago
<eureka_> and i ever heard any sound from headphone
<eureka_> no problem with headphone
<magnetron> !enter | eureka_
<ubottu> eureka_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<the_german> I need a mp3-tag-editor for CLI and no I do not want to use ncmpcpp...
<johnathan> hi guys and gals
<johnathan> Can anyone tell me how to share a whole HDD over a network in ubuntu?
<eureka_> ubottu : yup
<Benkinooby> eureka_, then you must have changed something
<maedox> johnathan: from ubuntu to what operating system? If windows: use samba, if linux: use nfs.
<SultansElephant> this bad boy has decided to stop booting
<Benkinooby> eureka_, i know, this is a M$-advice, but anyways: did you restart?
<eureka_> Benkinooby : i'm not sure
<SultansElephant> im on a shell
<eureka_> Benkinooby: but i tried to adjust alsamixer as you told me before
<SultansElephant> how do i find logs or some sort of indication
<johnathan> yes server is running ubuntu and the workstations are running windows
<SultansElephant> as to what is going on
<johnathan> k I will install samba and try that thx
<SultansElephant> looks like an update might do this
<allartx> Hello, does anybody have any experience with prosody jabber server under Ubuntu 10.04?
<maedox> johnathan: install nautilus-share and then you do chmod +r /path/to/share  and right-click it in file browser and select to share it.
<pompa_> exit
<maedox> johnathan: nautilus should ask you to install other needed packages.
<johnathan> nautilus-share is already installed
<Benkinooby> eureka_, it can not be a driver problem, because then i the headphones should never have worked then. you also didn't mute them, because the you would see them in alsa mixer. so i don't know anyfurther, sorry. one last thing: try to put all mixers to maximum and test again
<johnathan> I can share the drive but then the other window workstations can't see the share that way
<Benkinooby> eureka_, it happened to me onece, that i was not able to use the mic. i found, that i had to put an extra mixer up to enable mic.
<Benkinooby> eureka_, what puzzles me is that you don't see a headphone mixer
<maedox> johnathan: can't see your computer or can't connect to the share? check the logs in /var/logs/samba, or if it can't see the computer try connecting with \\ip-address-of-ubuntu  on the windows machine.
<anders_> hey
<johnathan> I see th HDD on my window s workstation but l get the following error:  \\Server name\HDD device not accessible.You might not have permission to use this network resource
<eureka_> Benkinooby : my laptop has one line in for headphone and mic
<Kartagis> how can I delete files that are giving IO, Error?
<gazoline> join #la-it
<Kartagis> how can I delete files that are giving IO Error?
<magnetron> Kartagis: no need to repeat yourself
<Kartagis> johnathan are you sure it's shared properly?
<Kartagis> magnetron sorry
<Cojage> 10.10 final = sunday?
<Cojage> right
<johnathan> I used the samba sharing and gave access to the drive for anyone without a account on the server
<maedox> johnathan: then the permission for the share are wrong. there should be o+x on all dirs along /path/to/share and share must have o+r.
<Babbla> I have two identical machines. One is running ubuntu-server and the other is running ubuntu-desktop.  I am copying files from one location on the server to another on the server.  Likewise I am copying files from one location on the desktop to another location on the desktop.  The desktop is being drastically outperformed.  What might be causing the desktop to copy so much slower?
<johnathan> where do l check that?In the samba.conf?
<Benkinooby> Babbla, do you copy to different partitions?
<maedox> johnathan: no, in the filesystem. right-click the folder you share and select properties. make sure than everyone can read and execute that directory.
<Babbla> Benkinooby, good point... the server is copying form one drive to another whereas the desktop is copying to the same drive
<Leroy> johnathan: isn't it suppose to be smb.conf?
<napster> How can I handle lists in shell?
<Benkinooby> Babbla, this sound allready like a good explaination. don't you think?
<magnetron> Babbla: copying within the same file system is always more efficient
<maedox> napster: what are you trying to do?
<pksadiq> When I select open with by right clicking I see alot of Open with " a wine application" , How to remove it?
<johnathan> I change it but then it changes back to none
<napster> maedox: I have the variable $arg which is already a list
<greenmang0> i have noticed that /tmp doesn't get emptied even after setting TMPTIME=0 in /etc/default/rcS
<greenmang0> what can be the reason?
<magnetron> pksadiq: right click and select "properties". there's a tab called "openwith" there which you can use to remove or add actions
<napster> maedox: Another list is $new that I need to create
<pksadiq> magnetron:  Thanx, let me try
<napster> maedox: It should be new= (1,2,3,4,5,6.... length(arg))
<napster> maedox: How can I do this?
<maedox> napster: ah, I see. It's called arrays. Look here: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/arrays.html
<computerium> hello ladies and gentelmen..
<napster> maedox: I meat it shoule work if it is new=('1','2','3',....'length(arg)'), ok??
<Babbla> magnetron, that is contradictory to what is happing.  The copy from one drive to another is running faster and additionally using less CPU
<computerium> is anyone try to use ubuntu with Broadcom BCM4322 wireless ethernet..
<computerium> its a big problem with Broadcom BCM 4322
<Laudanum> Version?
<computerium> i realy hate this wireless adaptor
<AbhiJit_> !broadcom
<thedog> hi guys, is there a way to read files from a panasonic rr-us395 recorder ?
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<computerium> i tried this driver and ubuntu native driver its a big problem on TX power
<maedox> napster: « arg = ('1','2','3') » the length of it is « ${#arg[@]} » which would return 3. not sure what you want to know.
<napster> maedox: Exactly this :-) Thanks a lot
<maedox> napster: the @ means number of elements, set 0, 1, 2 for element one, two or three, and so on.
<napster> maedox: I didn't get you! I'm not sure there are two elements!
<computerium> have a nice day
<maedox> napster: what do you mean?
<napster> maedox: I just need the no. of elements in that list
<maedox> napster: ah,ok.
<napster> maedox: I mean the number of elements in that array
<adzy> hi  all
<napster> maedox: Whats the solution? ${#arg[@]} return 0 always
<realslix> hi i use kubuntu 8.04 with kde 3.5.10 very nice, my question is: is it possible to install kde 4.5 on hardy?
<steak__> hello
<realslix> steak__ : hi
<maedox> napster: then there is something up with you array. I use it that way myself and it works fine.
<steak__> hi realslix
<napster> maedox: ok
<maedox> napster: pastebin your script?
<napster> maedox: sure, But its just a testing script
<AbhiJit> !pm | Exploiter
<ubottu> Exploiter: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<steak__> I have an interesting question for the gurus here... I have an Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server which exhibits a very strange behavior when accessed through ssh... there is a SVN server on it, accessed by ssh. if I do a sync with my svn client (connecting with public keys), the connections are going to fail 90% of the time, and the sshd would segfault and be unavailable for something like 1 minute, thus blocking *any* ssh connection from *any* host
<Appleman1234> Hi, how can I get a list of installable packages for a given ubuntu version for a given architecture ?
<steak__> most likely this server will be dismantled and its running services transfered to a 10.01 LTS in the future, but now I have this not-so-funny behavior...
<napster> maedox: http://pastebin.com/9jJTNmgK Please take a look
<napster> maedox: Its a nautilus script
<Exploiter> +!PM Exploiter
<Exploiter> +!PM | Exploiter
<realslix> steak__ : I dont know why you have this behaviour - but a workaround is to use a webserver with ssl + svn
<matrickstheone> hi people
<matrickstheone> I know ubuntu use gnome as default
<kYem> Hello everybody
<matrickstheone> is possible to use kde?
<maedox> napster: are you trying to list files in a dir?
<AbhiJit> matrickstheone, yes
<kYem> Could someone help me a little bit with the init.d folder?
<AbhiJit> matrickstheone, sudo apt-get insall kubuntu-desktop and then at login time you can select the gnome or kde
<Miko> hi guys
<realslix> matrickstheone : yes - kubuntu is a possibility ore you install kubuntudesktop
<napster> maedox: List files I selected and also the number of files
<matrickstheone> thank you
<steak__> realslix: unluckily that is not an option accepted by the developers over here...
<matrickstheone> I haven't ubuntu now
<dominick> anyone know how to install ati drivers for mobility radeon 5730?
<matrickstheone> but I wish to try
<Miko> could some1 help me with the theory of dump command?
<steak__> realslix: someone even suggested a windows approach of removing and reinstalling...
<matrickstheone> but I am dependent by kde
<maedox> napster: I see. You should probably read up on scripting for nautilus. There is a variable NAUTILUS_SELECTED_FILE_PATHS. Let me see if I can make it work.
<kYem> Hmm I can't create any files in init.d folder, could someone help me with this problem please?
<napster> maedox: ok
<alaing> how do I disable IPv6 on my webserver?
<allartx> Hello, does anybody have any experience with prosody jabber server under Ubuntu 10.04?
<der-eremit> kYem why do you need to create files in init.d?
<the_german> CLI mp3Tag editor??
<dominick> anyone?
<realslix> steak__: i can't really help you - I use the webserver method
<robinatw> hello
<kYem> der-eremit I would like to put a script what starts tightvncserver automatically when the computer boots.
<root_op> Any idea why GRUB2 fails at boot time with "error: hd(0,1) out of disk" ?
<steak__> realslix, thanks anyways :)
<der-eremit> the_german eyed3, id3v2
<dominick> can anyone help me with installing ati mobility radeon hd 5730?
<realslix> steak__: maybe the webserver method is more comfortable and secure - you have no traffic over ssh and no one can sniff your ssh port simply
<steak__> realslix: are you going to tell this to the 150 developers we have over here? :D
<der-eremit> kYem did you install from the repo?
<steak__> realslix: there is a PEBCAK/PICNIC/OSI layer 8 issue :P
<kYem> der-eremit From the repo? What do you mean with it?
<der-eremit> kYem via apt-get | aptitude | or whatever
<hottie> hi guys
<hottie> im new to linux
<dominick> so nobody?
<ranjan> hottie, welcome to linux :)
<AbhiJit> !manual | hottie
<ubottu> hottie: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kYem> der-eremit Well if you mean the tightvncserver, I installed it via a website. It runs perfect. My point is to get it started when the computer boots.
<dominick> this can't be happening
<ranjan> Hi all is there any software that we can use for support ticket maintenance ?
<realslix> steak__: so we hope one of this 150 developers can help you :)
<steak__> realslix: I strongly doubt it, as I have already tried...
<steak__> but anyways, thanks for the suggestion :)
<der-eremit> kYem from which website?
<hottie> i have been using windows vista, with phpadmin and php to create a website. now im new to linux and i dont know what to do.i have tried creating files  in /var/www, and when i run this in my browser : http://localhost/file.php, it returns the FILE NOT FOUND ERROR
<kYem> der-eremit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC This one
<dominick> anybody know anything about ati drivers?
<e3star> hello
<hottie> is there someting im doing wrong?or do i need to do anything
<e3star> how to install ubuntu from a pen drive
<e3star> ?
<Miko> hottie: check your files permissions.
<kYem> Even on the website is a section about autoboot. But my problem is I can't create or even move from somewhere the files into init.d
<AbhiJit> !lamp | hottie
<ubottu> hottie: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AbhiJit> !ati | dominick
<ubottu> dominick: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hottie> how do i do that?remember i just started using ubuntu yesterday
<Miko> !dump
<der-eremit> kYem try: update-rc.d vncserver defaults
<hottie> but my phpmyadmin, and apache runs well
<AbhiJit> !usb | e3star
<ubottu> e3star: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<der-eremit> kYem of course with a sudo in the beginning
<napster> maedox: any hope?
<maedox> napster: yes, almost there.
<napster> maedox: :-)
<kYem> der-eremit "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/vncserver: file does not exist" That's the point. I can't create the file "vncserver".
<kYem> der-eremit Thank you, found it out ;)
<Miko> any1 to explain me how is dump command dumping the filesystem and why it is not recommended on live systems?
<sresu> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sresu> except where files are then passed to windows computers
<sresu> Any antivirus to scan and heal windows computer from ubuntu?
<Exploiter> do i need ans on wine?
<Exploiter> suppose i executed some worm code in wine..!! by mistake
<Exploiter> ??
<volkov> hi
<sresu> I found this for it- http://download.bitdefender.com/SMB/Workstation_Security_and_Management/BitDefender_Antivirus_Scanner_for_Unices/Unix/Current/EN_FR_BR_RO/Linux/
<oxeb> Exploiter: If you execute malicious code on wine your linux install should be fine, but the code might involve the web and mess with your online accounts if it has access to them.
<the_german> sresu: just use the "Avira Live CD"
<oxeb> Exploiter: Like if you loaded up IE and then used it to do banking in wine, not such a hot idea.
<Exploiter> got it..
<sresu> the_german: Thanks, what about the link? How is that?
<Gwar> Hey guys, what's the program Ubuntu uses to look at fonts?
<Exploiter> lol my CPU temp is now 73*C
<Gwar> I borked something and now TTFs have no program for them xD
<TrI__> Hola
<Exploiter> 74*C
<TrI__> Alguien habla español
<napster> maedox:
<oxeb> So I have a petulant computer with an arrandale chipset and I am told changes were backported for 10.04 LTS, anybody know which kernel they were backported from
<TrI__> como entro en un canal en español?
<undertuga> tienes de te conenctar a una rede espanhola or latina!
<sresu> the_german: Does the CD heals the issues as well?
<root_op> Is grub 0.97 still available in Ubuntu?
<the_german> sresu: Yap you can choose whether you just want to scan, repair or remove the issues
<volkov> hi everybody! who knows how to hang up a terminal that controls the daemon process with PID #. I need to get the PID of the terminal via the PID daemon.
<Exploiter> top
<Exploiter> in terminal
<sresu> the_german: Could you please link me to it?
<the_german> sresu: sure give me a second
<Exploiter> dawm i gonna need liquid nitrogen to cool down my cpu lol
<root_op> Exploiter, Or dry ice.
<oxeb> What kind of cpu do you have running so hot
<tensorpudding> volkov: ps ax | grep <terminal name>   will list all the PIDs matching terminal processes
<Exploiter> amd64 4800+ normal one..
<Exploiter> extracting some bad assfile from last 20 mins
<tensorpudding> volkov: from there, use kill
<volkov> Exploiter, you think that the terminal has PPID = PID daemon process?
<Exploiter> don no google it
<maedox> napster: ok, I threw away everything and did it another way: http://pastebin.com/r8r7NVBm
<root_op> Seriously, no one? I see tons of people having this issue as well but to no solution.
<napster> maedox: Let me see
<NameLess-js> can someone help with uninstaill wubi?
<Exploiter> sudo apt-get remove wubi
<the_german> NameLess-js: sudo apt-get remove wubi
<Gwar> NameLess-js: you should just be able to go to add/remove programs and uninstall it that way
<NameLess-js> i mean in windows
<oxeb> root-op: You want to use 0.97 on purpose?
<NameLess-js> story is:
<the_german> sresu: you got it?
<Exploiter> hehe
<Gwar> I doubt he installed wubi in linux guys
<Gwar> xD
<NameLess-js> I install ubuntu netbook remix with wubi in win7
<NameLess-js> i reimaged the netbook
<NameLess-js> the reg entry for wubi is gone
<volkov> tensorpudding, All right! I think so too. but the problem is that the terminal name is unknown. That is, the script should be relevant for all kinds of daemon.
<sresu> the_german: Yeah. Thanks a lot :)
<the_german> sresu: np
<NameLess-js> i am dead :)
<napster> maedox: Thanks a lot my friend :-)
<napster> maedox: It work
<ashfaq> Hello! Need help with rc 10.10 is this forum appropriate?
<napster> maedox: I'll be there anytime to help you...
<NameLess-js> so... gwar? the_german? anyone?
<skumara> ashfaq, yes
<maedox> napster: my pleasure :)
<Gwar> NameLess-js: so what exactly is the problem?
<skumara> ashfaq, Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<Gwar> You want to get into ubuntu?
<NameLess-js> gimme a se
<NameLess-js> c
<Gwar> you can just try reinstalling it again
<NameLess-js> Gwar: i isntall wubi in windows
<NameLess-js> i reimaged my netbook
<ashfaq> well I installed vlc and acetone iso but now a problem has crept up, when ever I click places for home folder or dowload folder either vlc, or acetone opens up instead of the targeted folder
<NameLess-js> reg entry for wubi is gone
<NameLess-js> Gwar: i die
<Gwar> What do you mean you die?
<NameLess-js> well my reg would mess up, boot loader everything
<ashfaq> <skumara> well I installed vlc and acetone iso but now a problem has crept up, when ever I click places for home folder or dowload folder either vlc, or acetone opens up instead of the targeted folder
<Exploiter> CPU Temperature:   +76.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  :|
<tensorpudding> volkov: Wait, you're running this program as a daemon?
<Exploiter> guys tell me it wont blowup!!
<ashfaq> <skumara> Why should this be how could this be corrected!
<skumara> ashfaq, Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1 . ask in ubuntu+1 channel. i dont know.
<tensorpudding> volkov: It should be completely disconnected from a terminal
<tensorpudding> volkov: You should try to find the name of the daemon you want to kill instead, you don't want to send the kill to a terminal
<Exploiter> yes
<volkov> example: have any daemon process that overloads the processor and I need to know if he has any control terminals and try to Hang up
<sresu> How to update clamtk GUI version?
<tensorpudding> volkov: try ps ax | grep <daemon name>    instead
<ubono> hi
<volkov> this cmd not show process with terminal controll
<ubono> my sd card reader stopped working since i updated 8.04 to 10.04
<ubono> can you helpme with debug
<Beduim> HELLOOO
<nearst> :)
<wolf23> help please
<nearst> ubono, maybe u need to format it back
<nearst> yes wolf23
<Beduim> :-)
<ubono> nearst: well no doesnt work with any sd card
<wolf23> nearst,  thanx, but i want to convert wav files to .mp3 ? how
<ubono> wolf23: lame
<tensorpudding> wolf23: Use an MP3 encoder.
<nearst> ubono, look out from dmesg output .. so that u will know that error
<tensorpudding> wolf23: LAME is one.
<gadmyth> hello
<tensorpudding> wolf23: It's available from the software center, surely.
<sivakumar> when ever i want to install any package from synaptic it says that openoffice.org impress has to be removed. wqhy is it so?? any help please
<soosfarm_> hey, how can I figure out which version of KVM is in Ubuntu 10.04?
<sivakumar> when ever i want to install any package from synaptic it says that openoffice.org impress has to be removed. why is it so?? any help please
<wolf23> ok let me see , i try thanx
<NameLess-js> hi, can i unisntall wubi unr by running C:\ubuntu\uninstall-ubuntu.exe?
<nearst> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<tensorpudding> sivakumar: Did you perchance force-remove a package that impress depends on?
<ubono> nearst: no dmesg say nothing nor does messages
<nearst> ubono, maybe that devices is broken. then go get new devices
<crazycool> hi there
<wolf23> guys there is no lame program
<ubono> nearst: it worked since i updated to 10.4 and it also worked once with 10.4
<crazycool> i have problem with configuration dns server on my ubuntu 10.4
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, even for mplayer is says the same, not only for mplayer , for any package it says that impress has to be removed
<volkov> Steps:1.get PID of daemon-process that overloads the CPU; 2. have this process terminal control? if yes - get terminal PID - HOW? (terminal process is not child process of daemon); i try kill -HUP "daemonPID"  but not reaction. but kill -HUP "terminalPID" works fine and cpu load to normal (its mean what terminal was hangup)
<wolf23> ubono,  how can i install lame?
<crazycool> i have configured dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces files but after reboot my resolv.conf is still doesnt have correct nameserver
<ubono> wolf23: search it in synaptics
<ubono> it works from command line
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, yesterday i installed ganyremote, even it has removed impress
<wolf23> ubono,  yes i have it installes
<tensorpudding> sivakumar: When you tell Synaptic to work with packages, it won't just do what you say, but any uncompleted tasks needed to keep the package database safe.
<crazycool> will very appreciated with any information regarding that
<wolf23> sorry installed
<nearst> ubono, maybe modules for that devices
<nearst> !lame
<tensorpudding> sivakumar: You say "it removed impress", as if it were already finished being removed, in which case it should no longer attempt to remove impress.
<ubono> nearst: i have no idea .......
<nearst> wolf23, apt-get install lame
<crazycool> have one treak how to make it works but dont know is it good solution
<wolf23> nearst,  it is installed alright
<ubono> my gphoto doesnt work with my canon eos 350d. who can help me?
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, i didnot see it yesterday. It was removed, I reinstalled it today again and now i am trying to install glib-doc again it says impress and 3 more other packages has to be removed. I recognized it now.
<crazycool> if I put configuration of nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base it works well
<tensorpudding> sivakumar: it sounds like maybe you need to refresh your package database
<ne2k__> is there any way to change the number of "recent documents" stored by gedit? five is limiting
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, i didnot see it yesterday. It was removed, I reinstalled impress today again and now i am trying to install glib-doc again it says impress and 3 more other packages has to be removed. I recognized it now.
<sivakumar> how to refresh package database??
<wolf23> ubono,  now what can i do convert wav to mp3?
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, how to refresh package database??
<nearst> crazycool, try dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<brorjonas> Is it common to get higher computer temp with the open source ati graphics drivers?
<ne2k__> wolf23: use lame
<ubono> wolf23: in terminal man lame and lame --help
<ne2k__> sivakumar: sudo apt-get update
<tensorpudding> sivakumar: 'sudo aptitude update' on the CLI, or start the Update Manager and check for updates, that'll do it.
<nearst> Wojo, if u got problem. maybe u need to install audacity
<maedox> wolf23, ne2k__: soundconverter might be easier since it's gui based.
<sree_> hi all, do you know when the next version of ubuntu will be oout?
<wolf23> ubono,  i am newbie friend on this can u tell me the code plz! thanx
<nearst> !audacity, wolf23
<AbhiJit> sree_, 4 days left
<nearst> !audacity
<AbhiJit> !10.10 | sree_
<ubottu> sree_: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, ok i will try. Thank tou
<sivakumar> tensorpudding, ok i will try. Thank you
<ne2k__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464079 here is the answer to my question in case anyone was wondering
<lonix> IS there a problem with empathy and getting new friend requests ?
<lonix> or is it just me ?
<dogmatic69> hi all
<nearst> lonix, im prefer pidgin compare to empathy
<ubono> ah sure audacity uses lame it's good
<Exploiter> yes
<tensorpudding> wolf23: I think Sound Converter uses a GUI
<lonix> i got a friend request from my buddys new email
<dogmatic69> i was just about to dl 10.04 x64 but it says "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<dogmatic69> why is that?
<tensorpudding> Oh, someone already mentioned it.
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69:
<tensorpudding> err, sorry
<dogmatic69> im running 8gigs ram and intel core 2 quad Q6800 iirc
<wolf23> tensorpudding,  i want to add the files to a pendrive for my car
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: Flash doesn't work very well in x64, as well as some other pieces of proprietary software
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: ill be using it mainly as a server for web dev, + dual boot windows for games
<lonix> and emp saw the request i answerd yes, but it never appered, tryed to log inn with pid but there was not even a request
<iceroot> tensorpudding: dogmatic69 there is a amd64 version of flash again, its running much better then the 32bit versionwith the 64bit wrapper (default in ubuntu)
<dogmatic69> so it should be good then?
<bork> I upgraded to 10.10, and my dual monitor setup has become strangely broken -- I can display things on one monitor or the other, but not both
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: If it's just a server, there is not a huge deal either way.
<iceroot> bork: #ubuntu+1
<nearst> dogmatic69, im just use 128MB of RAM over old processor
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: i dont dev flash anyhow :P
<bork> iceroot: thanks!
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: there used to be a 4GB limit on RAM with 32-bit operating systems, but PAE subverts it
<dogmatic69> ?
<dogmatic69> so x84 works with more ram now?
<AbhiJit> 64?
<AbhiJit> 84?
<deep_> where do i download ubuntu from which is coupled with php and apache?
<lonix> deep_, what purpose  ?
<deep_> to develop a website
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: PAE allows you to use all of it. It's some kind of special memory addressing system, I don't know the specifics, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension would be where to look
<lonix> deep_,  if you want a lamp server, download server edition, but if you want gui just install desktop edition, and install php,sql etc after install....
<jrib> dogmatic69: just use 64bit, that message on the website is silly
<dogmatic69> AbhiJit: x84 was meant to be x86 ie 32bit
<Osmosis> somebody here how modify a war file withour descmopress
<Osmosis> it is possible
<dogmatic69> jrib: i think so, its dl'ing now :)
<AbhiJit> ohh
<Osmosis> google dont give me any clue
<AbhiJit> Osmosis, war? or rar?
<tensorpudding> deep_: You can download a full LAMP stack as packages. Apache, MySQL and PHP are all available
<Osmosis> war
<AbhiJit> !rar | Osmosis
<ubottu> Osmosis: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Osmosis> war
<tensorpudding> What is a .war file?
<tensorpudding> Hmm, Java Web Archive?
<Osmosis> compres file format
<iceroot> tensorpudding: yes
<gezegenci> hi , i just installed ubuntu netbook 10.10 RC bu tin UNE there is no programme's file bar... (file,prefences etc.)
<iceroot> tensorpudding: normally for apache tomcat
<Osmosis> yes exactly
<iceroot> gezegenci: #ubuntu+1
<Osmosis> any idea?
<fixxxermet> If anyone feels that their screen-fu is strong, I could really use some help.  http://ubuntu.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1589046
<dogmatic69> another thing i wanted to askis, hows 10.04 x64 with ssd'd
<dogmatic69> *ssd's
<iceroot> dogmatic69: fine
<aiwata55> hi. I just upgraded my ubuntu from Karmic to Lucid. Then my NetBeans doesn't run any longer.  I did "apt-get remove netbeans && apt-get install netbeans" but in vain. In this case, what should i do?
<lonix> aiwata55, did you try to do a dpkg recoonfigure ?
<crazycool> nearst have tried but anyway its not working.... guess its a bug
<aiwata55> lonix: not yet. how should I do? just type in "dpkg reconfigure"?
<dogmatic69> iceroot: anything particular i should look for when buying one?
<letttto> hi!
<nearst> !dpkg > aiwata55
<ubottu> aiwata55, please see my private message
<crazycool> nearst ohh yes... its a bug. take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/resolvconf/+bug/558384
<lonix> nearst, how do i use that bot ?
<iceroot> dogmatic69: just buy what you like and has a cool price, on technical site there are no problems with the ssd
<mepmep> hello
<lonix> !dpkg > lonix
<aiwata55> nearst: thanx for the info
<ubottu> lonix, please see my private message
<lonix> cool
<lonix> i did not know about that bot :P
<nearst> lonix, it really help
<letttto> when i remove from menus the archive manager or chrome or the other applications they are going also from "open with" menu of right click any file. why it is deleting from the open with menu ? how to reset all "open with" menus cache as root and all users ?
<mepmep> I've just installed 10.04 UNR, which doesn't have gcc installed by default and it doesn't support any network cards in my netbook (AR8132 and broadcom wifi). Is there any way to install gcc when doing a fresh install from the netbook 10.04 image?
<lonix> nearst, nice its so much easyer to ask the bot to tell them
<nearst> crazycool, i also using resolvconf, it fine with me since im just with karmic
<nearst> lonix, yeah.. sure. at least they have an idea bcoz most people dont use !man
<kermit> where does empathy store its config files?
<lonix> well man is a great command, but i dont think pepeole knows it exist
<dogmatic69> iceroot: say for normal hdds you would check rmp / cache / seek times etc to decide if its good or not. so what would be the check for ssd?
<iceroot> dogmatic69: read/write speed, lifetime!!, price
<nearst> dogmatic69, i think sdparm
<nearst> !sdparm
<iceroot> dogmatic69: that are the facts important to me
<letttto>  when i remove from menus the archive manager or chrome or the other applications they are going also from "open with" menu of right click any file. why it is deleting from the open with menu ? how to reset all "open with" menus cache as root and all users ?
<aiwata55> lonix: nearst: OK. i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure netbeans" and still in vain  :(
<lonix> aiwata55, is the service runnig ?
<lonix> aiwata55, if its depending on a service that is
<Mouldy_Punk> Hey guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu NBR 10.10 from a usb stick on my netbook but am running into problems. This (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1533282) thread sums up my original problem, so I removed ui from the syslinux.cfg file but now I get an "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" error. I haven't managed to find an actual fix on the web, just other people saying they have the same problem. Does anybo
<aiwata55> lonix: it is just an IDE, and I doubt it relies on a service. although I admit i am a Linux newbie
<nearst> aiwata55, are u done with default jvm ?
<OerHeks> for support 10.10 join #ubuntu+1 Mouldy_Punk
<Dr_Willis> Mouldy_Punk:  i had to edit the syslinux.cfg and i think i removed the menu.c32 or somthing liek that line.. in the past..  that gave no menu. i just hit enter.
<aiwata55> lonix: btw, in htop, i searched for "netbeans" and didn't get any. if that's you wanted to know
<aiwata55> nearst: default jvm? don't understand.
<nearst> aiwata55, try this: update-java-alternatives -s java-1.6.0-sun
<Mouldy_Punk> OerHeks: Thanks, I didn't realise (:
<Mouldy_Punk> Dr_Willis: I'll give that a go. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> I thought this was Ubuntu+1 :) i just auto join both. heh
<mepmep> I've installed 10.04 UNR, which doesn't have gcc installed by default and it doesn't support any network cards in my netbook (AR8132 and broadcom wifi) without compiling a driver which needs gcc, and I can't download gcc without the network. Is there any way to install gcc when doing a fresh install from the netbook 10.04 image? aside from mounting the usb disk and using it as an apt source -
<mepmep> which didn't work. Or is there a UNR which includes gcc by default?
<nearst> mepmep, try apt-get install build-essentials
<Dr_Willis> Broadcom? which broadcom?  There maybe some pacakge that has the drivers for it in the repos
<Dr_Willis> mepmep:  ive seen none that include it by default.
<aiwata55> nearst: lonix: thank you so much for your kindness, time and advices.  So far it has not been successful, but i have to leave.  Thanx again!
<nearst> aiwata55, regards
<lonix> aiwata55, your welcome... sorry it did not help
<aiwata55> lonix: don't be sorry, please!
<anygivenname> I got a webcam....it got a Windows driver with it....how do I install it here on Ubuntu ?
<computerium> Dr_Willis: broadcom bcm4322
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  most likely you dont. Most supported webcams allready have drivers included.
<mepmep> not sure which broadcom, lspci -vv output is pretty useless, I've found a working driver which I installed for the wifi under 9.04 UNR and that worked, though not from the repository. Though 9.04 doesn't support my intel GMA 3150, which is why I upgraded since it seemed easier than upgrading the kernel, recompiling as I would etc
<mitsuhiko> hi
<mitsuhiko> how can i generate an xorg.conf file on 10.10? or, how can i stop gdb and run Xorg -configure
<Dr_Willis> computerium:  You did check the forum for that exact chipset? For some of my machines I recall some legacy broadcom package i needed.
<ganeshran> Hi can someone tell me the command to update to 10.10 when it releases
<pocata> hi spiking bulgerian
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade | ganeshran
<anygivenname> Dr_Willis: you mean I only get a SW that uses webcam & it will be detected
<ubottu> ganeshran: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mitsuhiko> ganeshran: server: do-release-upgrade afair, desktop has the update manager
<pocata> ?
<computerium> Dr_Willis: normal its working but its stopping after 2mb download
<nearst> mitsuhiko, try dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  if its a supported webcam. it will 'just work'
<computerium> Dr_Willis: like 3 seconds
<ikonia> mitsuhiko: it's not that easy ast LTS releases won't offer non-lts release updates
<ganeshran> mitsuhiko, thanks
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  theres some 'new' web cams out that are not supported in 10.04 - but get support in 10.10 ive heard also.
<nearst> anygivenname, try depmod -ae weather the modules is available
<anygivenname> where can i get a sw that uses webcam ?
<mitsuhiko> nearst: thanks, will try
<ganeshran> sudo do-release-upgrade will do right?
<bazhang> anygivenname, camorama or cheese
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  via the package manager/software center.
<lonix> brb reboot
<Monkey_Dust> yes
<mitsuhiko> nearst: nope, does not work
<Dr_Willis> anygivenname:  cheese is normally used to 'test' out a webcam
<mitsuhiko> no config created
<mepmep> no apt-get update/installs work, there is no network access, no optical drive since it's a netbook
<mitsuhiko> things i tried was Xorg -configure from a rootshell, but because there is no framebuffer it crashes
<Monkey_Dust> mepmep: what are you trying to do?
<mepmep> Monkey_Dust: install gcc somehow to be able to compile drivers
<nearst> mitsuhiko, sorry... try this dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mepmep> without network access, without optical drives, and I've tried using the USB drive to copy over an ISO, mount it and use it as an apt source to install gcc which didn't work
<mitsuhiko> nearst: that's what i tried originally
<Monkey_Dust> mepmep: if you have another pc, with network, you can create a dvd or cd with the ubuntu repo's
<Dr_Willis> You must have a weird wired NIC thats not supported.. Most Netbooks have very good support.
<ikonia> !aptoncd | mepmep
<ubottu> mepmep: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mitsuhiko> it used to work with older versions, but on 10.10 it does nothing
<ikonia> mitsuhiko: it will do something if you create an xorg.conf file
<mepmep> thanks ubottu
<mepmep> Dr_Willis: yeah it's a crappy NIC in there which is supported but the included drivers in ubuntu are buggy and don't work
<mitsuhiko> ikonia: nope
<mitsuhiko> i also straced the process to see what it does, but it does not appear to write anythign of value to the filesystem
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  what is your video chipset anyway?
<nearst> mitsuhiko, try with X -configure then cp generated xorg.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: virtual box graphics device
<mitsuhiko> which is not automatically detected
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  so why are you needing to do this in virtualbox? it should be automatically detected..
<mitsuhiko> nearst: as mentioned, Xorg -configure segfaults from a root shell after init 1 because of missing framebuffer
<mitsuhiko> and i can't run it from a running x11 server
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: well, it's not
<mitsuhiko> so that's not helping
<mitsuhiko> and for the record, it never was
<mitsuhiko> what's the modern equivalent of /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<LjL> mitsuhiko: sudo service gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  sounds like there may be some deeper issues going on.  Virtualbox has always auto detected for me.  You could boot some other disrto that makes a xorg.conf in virtualbox and copy that somewhere for a 'virtualbox xorg.conf' I guessand copy th
<Dr_Willis> that back to this install.
<nearst> ./etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mitsuhiko> nearst: that locks up the computer and does nothing
<Dr_Willis> sudo service gdm stop , should go back to the console.
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: that works, and now "Xorg -configure" segfaults
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  this is 10.10? or 10.04 or what exactly?  whats the Host OS also?
<mitsuhiko> 10.10 is client, host os is os x snow leopard
<mitsuhiko> installing gdb
<nearst> mitsuhiko, CTRL+ALT+F1 .. do back all the command or it actually bug from the last xorg
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: there are two versions of virtualbox graphic devices. the one that is autodetected and does not properly support Xrandr, and the one i always had to specify :)
<mitsuhiko> nearst: yeah. figured that out now. thanks
<nearst> mitsuhiko, gudluck
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  theres also a 'text' option to boot ubuntu, that would disable the framebuffer. that may or may not help. Ive never used vbox on a Mac. Just Pc's
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: as mentioned, Xorg -configure segfaults
<mitsuhiko> and there is no /dev/fb0
<mitsuhiko> just for the record: fails on a windows host box with the same problem
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  and Xorg shouldent be needing a framebuffer device.
<mitsuhiko> yeah, i'm gdbing it now
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  was this a 10.10 daily build? or RC?
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: not sure what it initially was, right now it's updated to latest packages
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  could be some ongoing bug also.. hard to tell.. You may want to check the forums. ive not used 10.10 in vbox yet.
<mitsuhiko> as mentioned, vboxdevice never worked for me so far with ubuntu out of the box
<mitsuhiko> it used to work in the pre upstart days though
<Dr_Willis> Id be curious as to what xorg.conf some of these other live cd's would generate on your setup.
<mitsuhiko> seems to segfault because it can't find a module vmwgfx
<mitsuhiko> can't tell though, it's a nullpointer derefence in code without debugging symbols
<mitsuhiko> 0x00000 in ?
<wazzup> diffrence between 10.04 and 10.10 ?
<AbhiJit> 10
<wazzup> you mean .06 ?
<AbhiJit> ahh
<Benkinooby> hi
<Dr_Willis> its a updated release.... :)
<AbhiJit> wazzup, lucid is lts and maverick is not
<mitsuhiko> man, xorg is a mess
<wazzup> lts ?
<AbhiJit> wazzup, if you can then download maverick. only 4 days remained
<of2vil> hello, when i install ubuntu 10.10 RC today and the final release will be published in a few days, can i upgrade my rc candiate problemless or is a reinstallation recommended?
<AbhiJit> !lts | wazzup
<ubottu> wazzup: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bazhang> of2vil, just update
<of2vil> bazhang: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> of2vil:  thats how the package manager system works.
<wazzup> i see
<wazzup> ty for the info
<mitsuhiko> oh great: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=579910
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: seems like ubuntu forgot to pull a debian fix
<Dr_Willis> from what im reading mitsuhiko  you just need to -->  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<Dr_Willis> but i got vbox downloading now to test with..
<Dr_Willis> and this is vbox ose on ubuntu 10.10 , running  ubuntu 10.10:)  *(well it will be when i get it going))
<mitsuhiko> i'm not using the open source edition of virtual box though
<mitsuhiko> either way. Xorg -configure is broken *filing bug*
<bradleyayers_> i create a file in /etc/sudoers.d that has some rules, i run sudo, it crashes, because it can't parse /etc/sudoers.d/README, this seems bad
<bradleyayers_> i think the file should be called README~
<Dr_Willis> its 'README' here
<Dr_Willis> and its all commented stuff.
<jetscreamer> touch one maybe
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:/etc/sudoers.d$ ls -l README
<Dr_Willis> -r--r----- 1 root root 819 2010-04-13 13:37 README
<mitsuhiko> Dr_Willis: that package actually works. thanks
<Dr_Willis> mitsuhiko:  its aparently had to get 'rebuilt' for 10.10 and  vbox had to be updated..
<Dr_Willis> or so i read/skimmed.. :) still installing vbox.. wife is lagging my download.. :)
<razz1> I am tryin to add a rule to the firewall to open a port but when I check with nmap, it says all the ports are closed
<mitsuhiko> thanks a lot in any case. that totally does the trick
<Dr_Willis> Google to the rescue mitsuhiko  :)
<mitsuhiko> had the wrong keywords :)
<kokozedman> hey guys ... this might be a really easy thing, but i haven't done it before
<kokozedman> what is a way to interconnect 2 networks?
<razz1> I am tryin to add a rule to the firewall to open a port but when I check with nmap, it says all the ports are closed. Do I need to restart to make the rule active?? Any help?
<mitsuhiko> kokozedman: in what sense and what networks
<ivers> razz1: restart thefirewall
<kokozedman> i have a LAN with network 192.168.122.0/24 and a TUN network like 10.0.1.0/24 inside a server ... and i want users from 10.0.1.0 to ping users in 192.168.122.0
<razz1> ivers: did that. still not open??
<ivers> razz1: checked if the port is listed byh using iptables -L ?
<kokozedman> mitsuhiko: like, for example, i have a KVM running linux on 192.168.122.213 and i'm actually at the other side as 10.0.1.2 ... i'd like to be able to connect to the KVM machine
<kokozedman> probably some kind of ip forwarding ... but i'm not sure
<mitsuhiko> kokozedman: give yourself a second ip? :)
<Osmosis> very stupind question there are an option that gzip descompress a file in a folder that i want
<kokozedman> mitsuhiko: i'm connected to the server through the 10.0.1.0 network only ... and what address should i add, and to which interface?
<Osmosis> in the help i dont see the option
<Osmosis> something like unzip
<Osmosis> unzip ride.war -d /tmp/lcds/lcds_final this but with gzip
<AbhiJit> Osmosis, right click on file ther is option extract here
<kokozedman> Osmosis: gunzip?
<Osmosis> console
<kokozedman> Osmosis: gunzip gzip.file.gz
<djbeenie> can someone please help me with my sound?  Some days it works and some days it will not, its driving me insane
<razz1> ivers: ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere            tcp dpt:5900 , VNC  port is listed. Is that what you wanted me to look at?
<Osmosis> kokozedman, how i expecific the folder where i want that unzip the file?
<mitsuhiko> kokozedman: sec, on a phone
<Osmosis> with unzip directly he created if not exist
<kokozedman> Osmosis: i don't know the command by heart ... but i suggest you check: man gunzip
<Osmosis> i saw it and dont see nothing that's why i mean
<Osmosis> i'll check again anyway
<Osmosis> thanls
<bonez2046> I am running 10.10.. and have a problem with my 'gateway 192.168.15.1' setting.. if I run 'route add default gw 192.168.15.1' my system connects.. but if I reboot, that gateway info is lost and I need to rerun the route command.. this information IS stored in my /etc/network/interfaces file.. why does it drop when rebooting?
<ManDay> Do you guys know how ubuntu manages to enable me to input unicode by pressing <AltGr>+X    (where X is an ordinary key) - is that a kernel option or some daemon?
<AbhiJit> bonez2046, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bonez2046> ok..
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have an AltGr key....
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: that's a german master key
<ManDay> but I think you know what I mean - tho it might be set to be a different MOD on your system
<Dr_Willis> I think its a Xorg/Gnome feature Man. Does it work in the console also? if so - its proberly a kernel feature.
<razz1> I have even disabled my firewall, I have  a static ip, no router, why am I not able to open any ports??
<ylmfos> hi
<more> what are you want to do
<jitu> ylmfos, hello
<Osmosis> please reread the gunzip manual second time and no info, somebody know how can i unzip a file specific a new folder that i want that the gunzip create if not exist and there unzip the container of the file
<Osmosis> not unzip in te same folder where i invoke the gunzip
<more> ylmfos
<more> 我用的也是ylnfos
<ylmfos> which country
<more> 我是中国人
<more> 我用的也是ylmfos
<ylmfos> 哦
<jitu> ylmfos, do u have a problem?
<bilalakhtar> !chinese | more
<ubottu> more: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<more> 但是咱们进入的是别人的聊天室
<Dr_Willis> 'uncompress a gzip archive' to a differnt location.   :)  I think is  a little more clear.
<kryptyk> Osmosis: try this command - gzip -cd compressed-file.gz  > /newdirectory/new-file
<more> admin  i  like this here
<Dr_Willis> I was thinkign there was an option to do that.. but i just cd to the new dir, then gunzip /path/to/whatever.gz
<kryptyk> Osmosis: using gzip with the -d switch tells it to decompress - in this example, it is to stdout and then redirected to where you want it
<kryptyk> Dr_Willis: I do the same thing - move the archive where  I want it unzipped and then just do so normally
<eniac> I'm trying to install sun-java-6 which is far from supported by ubuntu.
<kryptyk> To each their own I guess
<sun> WHAT'S UP!
<Osmosis> Krystyano, no as i test man
<BluesKaj> Hello all
<kryptyk> eniac: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<eniac> kryptyk: doesn't work!
<Osmosis> this is not works
<Osmosis>  sudo gunzip -d ride.war  /home/pablo/ride
<eniac> kryptyk: I already tried that.
<ylmfos> 这系统没什么效果吗
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  oh? its in the repos... it seems to work for me fine..
<Osmosis> ans this not as well
<Osmosis>  sudo gunzip ride.war  -d  /home/pablo/ride
<kryptyk> eniac: strange - worked on 2 of my 32bit machines
<sun> ya
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  clarify what the main issue is, and whats not working about it.
<usr13> Osmosis: file ride.war
<eniac> kryptyk: the add-apt-repository returns: error: need a repository as argyment.
<more> 呵呵
<LjL> !cn | more, ylmfos
<eniac> kryptyk: the command issued is: sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”
<ubottu> more, ylmfos: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Osmosis> usr13, yes is war file what do you mean?
<more> I KNOW
<baojingfang> hello
<usr13> Osmosis: It does not have the extension of a compressed file, so does not appear to be one.  file ride.war  will tell you what type of file it is.
<Osmosis> web aplication file is a zip
<Buffcns2> what time on Sunday is 10.10 released?
<Osmosis> so have to work with gzip, case works with zip and unzip
<usr13> Osmosis: unzip
<iceroot> Buffcns2: #ubuntu+1
<Osmosis> i want use a native unix aplication
<more> hello everone  are you know YLMFOS
<Osmosis> dont have to unstall a new one
<Dr_Willis> eniac:  you could just put that “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner”   at the end of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ylmfos> me
<choi> I want to know how to connect to a windows computer through a wireless network using samba?
<more> I AM I
<more> I USE TOO
<kryptyk> eniac: you can set that repo manually. System --> administration --> software sources --> other software (tab) select(if already selected then reselect & select) the following sources,http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner" & " http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner" then close.
<Osmosis> kryptyk, excuse me can you repeat me why you think that works with the -d parameter
<Osmosis> some example please
<Osmosis> is not work at least in my ubuntu distribution
<more> what are you from ylmfos
<kryptyk> Osmosis: -d the parameter of gzip (not gunzip) tells it to decompress the archive
<Dr_Willis> choi:  set up a share on the windows box.  set linux box to have same 'workgroup' as the windwos box in /etc/samba/smb.conf and if the pc's can ping each other via ip. the gnome file manager should be able to connect to 'smb://windowsmachinename/sharename' or be shown in the network browser.
<ylmfos> jiangsu china
<Osmosis> i know \
<Osmosis> of course but where do you see that you can especific the folder where you want to unzip
<more> i am in xi an  china
<razz1> UFW says 51413/tcp                  ALLOW IN    Anywhere, why does transmission say it's closed.  and How do I check all the ports that are open?? I used to use nmap localhost, but it does not work anymore?? Really need help??
<ylmfos> you are man
<more> why don't use  QQ
<choi> Dr_Willis: so it should have the same workgroup? I can ping the other computer using ip but smbclient can't find it when I query it for workgroups
<usr13> Osmosis: kryptyk is trying to tell you that your syntax is wrong.
<more> i am  gril
<usr13> Osmosis: man gunzip
<ylmfos> you are student
<Osmosis> i use gzip as well of course
<more> at 3 year ago
<baojingfang> 这里面不能打中文么
<baojingfang> ？？？
<ylmfos> what is you qq
<FloodBot1> baojingfang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baojingfang> 这是社么样子的世界阿
<more> 可以但是不让
<Osmosis> kryptyk, could be so nice to write me an example, maybe i'm offuscated but i try all posiblilities
<david506> does anyone know of an unbiased comparison of SELinux and Apparmor that deals with how secure it is (assuming proper setup ) ?
<kryptyk> Osmosis: The '>' is telling the command to redirect the output. Following that '/newdirectory/new-file' specifies where the command output is redirected to
<baojingfang> 为什么不让 是不是显得不够专业？
<more> i can't use QQ
<kryptyk> Osmosis: gzip -cd compressed-file.gz > /newdirectory/new-file
<more> 不是 这里是国外的论坛
<Osmosis> i try the example that you writwe me before and dont works
<Osmosis> let me write to you
<more> 有中国的论坛但是没有人
<bazhang> more baojingfang #ubuntu-cn
<baojingfang> 我们中国人可以用中文交流吗
<bazhang> baojingfang, no
<BluesKaj> !cn | baojingfang
<ubottu> baojingfang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<more> 可以 我们到中国的区域
 * LjL sighs
<Osmosis> this
<Osmosis> gzip -cd ride.war > /home/pablo/ride/lcds
<bazhang> more please stop that
<Osmosis> cereate a lcds empty file
<Osmosis> but dont unzip nothing
<bazhang> more /join #ubuntu-cn
<Osmosis> i need that gzip unzip the ride.war contain in a new folder lcds that i want to be created
<Osmosis> with unzip it is possible
<usr13> Osmosis: mkdir lcds
<more> i am in -cn
<BluesKaj> !unp
<baojingfang> i am in-cn,too
<more> jony -cn
<manhunter> apt-get
<baojingfang> how to join cn?
<bazhang> more no you're not
<choi> Dr_Willis: should I also use domain logons = yes ?
<Osmosis> gonna use unzip
<bazhang>  baojingfang /join #ubuntu-cn
<Osmosis> thanks everybody
<crackstore> hye all
<kryptyk> Osmosis: Your file is in .WAR format. This is a JAVA web archive. They have to be unpacked using the JAVA Archiving tool
<more> but  i ca't found you
<crackstore> how to read file .cap?
<Osmosis> war is a zip file
<bazhang> more stop it. you're not there.
<usr13> Osmosis: mkdir /home/pablo/ride/lcds ; gzip -cd ride.war > /home/pablo/ride/lcds
<Osmosis> can be unzip with unzip
<BluesKaj> !info-unp
<usr13> Osmosis: then use unzip
<kryptyk> Osmosis: .WAR is a JAVA Web Archive - there is a specific tool for unzipping them
<DevilInside> I am having some problems connecting to my wireless network with a WPA2 password
<Osmosis> i know qwith jar
<DevilInside> as in, it's not workin
<kryptyk> Osmosis: jar -xvf webApplicationfilename.war
<Osmosis> but is a zip file as well
<Osmosis> already use unzip with file and works
<Osmosis> trust me
<more> #-cn  in
<bazhang> more no
<bazhang> more /join #ubuntu-cn
<kryptyk> Osmosis: Then move the file to the directory that you want to unzip it to and run the unzip on it.
<Osmosis> and usr13, gzip -cd ride.war > /home/pablo/ride/lcds give that error
<BluesKaj> Osmosis, try unp , universal uncompressor app
<Osmosis> gzip -cd ride.war > /home/pablo/ride/lcds
<more> join #ubnutu -cn
<Osmosis> asorry
<Osmosis> bash: /home/pablo/ride/lcds: Is a directory
<Osmosis> so is not works you query
<kryptyk> Osmosis: Create the directory that you want it unzipped to. Move the .WAR file to that directory. Unzip it in there. Problem solved
<nobody_> gday
<Osmosis> yes of course i can do that but i'm crating with ruby script an scale server aplication and i want unzip in only one step
<Osmosis> does not matter
<Osmosis> i just wanna know if gzip can do it as unzip
<crackstore> anyone know how to read file .cap?
<Osmosis> if not no problem use unzip
<Osmosis> thanks
<nobody_> crackstore: try wireshark
<pozic> Every single time I don't do apt-get update before apt-get install foo I get that the packages cannot be verified. I know that in Debian this used to be different.
<kryptyk> Osmosis: Then I would be looking for a Ruby support channel to see if there is an elegant way of accomplishing this via script
<crackstore> nobody_, how?
<pozic> What's the reason for this change?
<crackstore> nobody_, isntall?
<nobody_> I had to download the sources and compile them
<nobody_> let me find the link
<Osmosis> kryptyk, Ruby for this stuffs use native linux command so i dont think so
<Osmosis> but thanks guys
<Dawgmatix> i am getting this weird behavior where synaptic just blocks because a process has been doing heavy io. the rest of my system is responsive.
<mbeierl> anyone tried flightgear on 10.04?  It's unusably slow for me and I'm asking if there's a way to make it usable.
<nobody_> crackstore: http://www.wireshark.org/download/src/wireshark-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<crackstore> oke
<crackstore> i on d way installing
<crackstore> how to use? have any command?
<kryptyk> Omsosis: Then have the script simply move the file to the desired location, cd into that directory, and unzip it. A few more lines to script, but would do the job.
<crackstore> or that something like kate?
<ganeshran> Are there any additional mirrors for Ubuntu download? Too many people downloading might choke the servers?
<LjL> ganeshran: there are a lot of mirrors
<kryptyk> ganeshran: Grab it from BitTorrent
<LjL> ganeshran: also, there is torrents
<LjL> !mirrors > ganeshran    (ganeshran, see the private message from ubottu)
<ganeshran> LjL, oh ok i forgot torrents
<ganeshran> LjL, thanks
<nobody_> crackstore: once you unzip it you will need to run configure, make, make install
<crackstore> i allready install
<nobody_> ah ok
<crackstore> so.. how to use that?
<cse26> how to find enable ports in a system and lan? please help me?
<crackstore> by command or what..
<LjL> nobody_, crackstore: wait a moment - why get wireshark from source?
<crackstore> for open file .cap
<LjL> !info wireshark | but it's in the repos
<odb|fidel> crackstore: wireshark should be available via apt as well
<crackstore> i need to open file .cap
<ubottu> but: wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer - GTK+ version. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-1 (lucid), package size 717 kB, installed size 1824 kB
<nobody_> uh...I didn't see a package last time I checked, or maybe I did but the packag ewas quite outdated
<nobody_> hm ok
<nobody_> ah ok
<odb|fidel> crackstore: how come you are sure this .cap file comes from wirehsrk at all
<crackstore> yaa
<crackstore> i use apt for installing
<nobody_> ok my bad
<crackstore> i know from nobody_
<nobody_> i installed from source
<odb|fidel> crackstore: wireshark is a network protocol analyzer
<nobody_> anyway, crackstore, run wireshark, then just open your .cap file
<crackstore> ohh
<crackstore> oic..
<crackstore> so..
<odb|fidel> so if you dont know how to use it - you'll have to start most liekly with the doc - as its a complex topic to be honest
<crackstore> how to open file .cap?
<crackstore> example.. test.cap
<nobody_> run wireshark ... file -> open , and choose your cap :)
<nobody_> anyway, has anyone been having problems changing resolution
<zerwas> i'd like to draw a rectangle on the screen and get its coordinates. is there any way to achieve this?
<crackstore> saved as "hs/CMOSNET.cap
<odb|fidel> its just a file dialog as always - but i am still wondering how you know it is a wireshark file at all ;)
<nobody_> seems like I have 1 screen res change max, then the display locks up
<crackstore> the situation like that
<crackstore> so how tu open that?
<odb|fidel> crackstore: use the file open dialog?
<odb|fidel> -?
<odb|fidel> i mean its just a damn gui with an open dialog isnt it?
<bazhang> crackstore, try #wireshark
<crackstore> i try use wireshark..
<crackstore> wait the minute..
<bazhang> !enter | crackstore
<nobody_> crackstore: can you not run it?
<ubottu> crackstore: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<odb|fidel> crackstore: my final attempt - are you sure that .cap file is related with wireshark at all?
<odb|fidel> wireshark isnt the only app using .cap as file extension
<nobody_> he's not listening to us :(
<crackstore> i dunno.. nobody_ tell me for try that
<david> hello
 * crackstore not sure
<odb|fidel> ok ignore
<crackstore> :)
<nobody_> I just guessed
<nobody_> it may not be that
<nobody_> but since it's fairly easy to test, just try opening it
<Guest31133> I have a problem with pamusb
<nobody_> so, no one else is having problems with changing resolution?
<ganeshran> I am not sure but does Ubuntu consume more power than windows? I have seen laptop backup go down using ubuntu
<Guest31133> here is my authentication log : http://pastebin.com/zyyTX8nU
<nobody_> or switching terminals ?
<odb|fidel> nobody_: in theory yes - but its most likely not a wireshark thing if the user doenst knows the app at all & has issues opening a file ;)
<crackstore> erm..
 * crackstore blur..
<crackstore> :)
<bazhang> crackstore, stop that
<crackstore> ok..
<crackstore> i stop..
<crackstore> so how?
<Guest31133> the problem is that the pamusb is working correctly, for locking the screen eg, but are not working with gdm.
<crackstore> any suggestion?
<FloodBot1> crackstore: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> crackstore, you're not stopping. read the documentation, /join #wireshark and cease using the enter key after two or three words
<nobody_> odb: i agree, I didn't understnad whether he tried to open it yet, or tried and wasn't able to
<crackstore> oh.. i think stop the trying.. ok bazhang .. i'm so sory :)
<pancho> can i ask, does anybody know if there is a program or a plugin for chrome or rythembox that will stop the music being played on rythembox if there is a video or sound coming from the web browser????
<nobody_> pancho: that would be really cool. don't use those too often so I wouldn't know
<ganeshran> no one answered my question about ubuntu power management ? :(
<nobody_> ganeshran
<nobody_> : I don't know, that's why I didn't answer
<meh2> so in 4 days we'll b able to upgrade from 10.04.1 to version 10.10?
<Dice-Man> hi there
<bazhang> meh2, yes
<ganeshran> meh2, ya cant wait!!
<pancho> nobody_: thanks, yeah it would be cool, just wondering if it was out there somewher
<meh2> good stuff
<ziroday> pancho: ear candy perhaps (not the latest version http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ear-candy-makes-your-gnome-desktop-a-little-bit-smarter/)
<nobody_> ganeshran: but at least traditionally, winblows uses more power...but depends on what you're doing. I notice default install of ubuntu runs a lot of stuff
<ganeshran> nobody_, Ok I was just wondering because my laptop battery seems to think so
<meh2> gonna be my first upgrade hehe i usually reinstall
<BluesKaj> why is it so wonderful to have a new version when this one hasn't been fixed yet, there's still a lot to be done on 10.04
<nobody_> ok, thanks people, I'm giong to go investigate my resolution change issue
<crackstore> nobody_,  u rite.. hehe i allready can open that file.. tQ friend :)
<ganeshran> nobody_, I really wonder how they make ubuntu boot up so fast though. It becomes usable in less than 10 seconds
<nobody_> ganeshran: speak for yourself, my laptop is oooold and takes forever to boot :)
<ganeshran> nobody_, really? In mine Vista takes 5 minutes to be usable.  Ubuntu is lightning fast. There is no lag at all!!
<ganeshran> nobody_, I stopped using windows unless I have to do any development.
<nobody_> ganeshran: windows dev ?
<ganeshran> .net
<nobody_> ah ya
<pancho> ziroday: ill have a look at that
<plovs> ganeshran you can run windows in a vm, even windows boots ok in a vm
<nobody_> i'm sure you could find linux tools, but you're probably better off sticking to the environment you're dev-ing in. You're right though, it is pretty fast.
<ganeshran> plovs, I havent given that a try before.
<ganeshran> I might try to do it but dont want to pay for a license
<nobody_> might be worth it, but depends how much mem you have
<cse26> i installed wireshark now.how can i find enable ports in a system and lan
<plovs> ganeshran virtualbox is simpel to use and free, kvm is a bit more difficult to use and still free
<flamewar> how to watch connections on my computer and bandwith use it terminal? is there something like htop for it?
<ganeshran> plovs, I used virtualbox for booting ubuntu in a vm before moving to it for good
<ganeshran> but windows license will still have to be paid right?
<phil_in_london> does virtualbox allow you to run any architechture as well as different os's ?
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, yes it is compatible with all
<WiW> Is there anywhere I can download fonts that come with ubuntu? (I currently don't have ubuntu installed, and I don't want to install it just for the fonts)
<plovs> ganeshran yes, but if you have a laptop then you might already have a license
<ganeshran> plovs, Not sure if that can be reused. Anyways too complicated for running windows. I'd rather use Ubuntu :D
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, thanks, that does make it interesting. One other thing, if you know, would I be able to compile with gcc/c++ inside virtualbox. The idea is to have a piece of software compiled for that architechture rather than the sometimes messy business of cross-compiling.
<Benwa> hi, how to list the prerouting tables ?
<plovs> phil_in_london yes, is possible
<urna> Benwa: man iptables
<DogWater> How do you get into the boot loader menu on Ubuntu 10.04? I've tried ESC and ctrl-c before the screen comes up but I can't get into it.
<moetunes> shift
<Benwa> urna: :(
<plovs> ganeshran license is valid (1 license, on 1 comp)
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, you should be pretty much able to do anything that you do on a physical box
<urna> Benwa: better off knowing how to fish than being spoonfed errday right?
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, Only challenge in virtual box is confgiuring network which is needed sometimes
<WiW> nvrmnd, found
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, plovs, thanks very much, my life just got easier
<BluesKaj> DogWater, try the shift key
<Dr_Willis> I still havent figured out why they cant make it be shift, OR escape.. :) or why not have  ANY key  do it.,.
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, all the config including network is done after the image is compiled, so thats not a problem.
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, No sometimes if you have to interact with host computer ports you need to forward them
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, especially for applications which require specific ports to run. Like VNC
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, I don't actually intend to run the compiled software within virtualbox. I only want it as an "enviroment" to create the binaries for specific arch's, specifically mips
<DogWater> I held down shift, I pressed shift neither of those seemed to work
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, : what all architectures are you looking for
<DogWater> is it shift-esc?
<BluesKaj> DogWater, then open your //etcdefualt/grub file and edit the timeout to a few secs so you that grub menu comes up foe whattever length od time you choose before loading the default kernel
<phil_in_london> mips, mipsel are really the only ones.
<DogWater> The box won't boot so I can't open anything which is why I am trying to get into the boot loader =)
<ganeshran> phil_in_london: Ok because I am not sure if non x-86 gues os will run
<ganeshran> *guest OS
<BluesKaj> hmmm, maybe the batteries on this KB are failing after all
<BluesKaj> DogWater, did you try shift?
<cse26>  how to find enable ports in a system and lan using wire shark.could you please tell me?
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, well, it certainly looks like investigating, I'll report back what I find out. Do you know if you are able to limit the amount of memory available to the os running inside virtualbox? For example, I would want to limit it to 8mb, that mirrors the enviroment the software runs in.
<DogWater> BluesKaj: I held down both shift keys, that didn't work so then I rebooted the box and drummed on them back and forth and that didn't work either.
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, Yes while creating the VM you can limit the RAM available to it
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, excellent, thanks for all the help, I'd be excited and get on it right now if not for the hangover :-o
<DogWater> It goes directly from a flashing prompt to the Ubuntu 10.04 screen with the little dots
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, Check this link http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Guest_OSes
<Dice-Man> hi
<BluesKaj> DogWater, did you recently update/upgrade ? if so which graphics card are you running ?
<Dice-Man> i accidentally delete an .odt file
<Dice-Man> how could back it up ?
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, Most of them are x86 and x64 based. I am not sure if running a powerPC or other architectures would be supported. Maybe someone else can help
<DogWater> BluesKaj no we didn't do anything, and it runs in init 3
<charlier1977> I am wanting to run linux in a virtual machine on windows 7 can anyone recommend a good free VM that I can download to do this
<phil_in_london> ganeshran, yeah, I've been asking about it for awhile, as soon as I say "mips" the answers/information dries up :)
<DogWater> if i hit escape while the Ubuntu 10 splash screen is up all it says is mountall: event failed
<the_german> charlier1977: yes VMWareServer or VMWare Player
<bazhang> phil_in_london, try #vbox
<ganeshran> phil_in_london, :) Try looking for other IRC channels for them
<kedy07> What are the different kinds of ways to remotely access a computer with a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<the_german> charlier1977: or VirtualBox ... there are quite a few good options
<erUSUL> charlier1977: virtual box --> /join #vbox
<magentar> kedy07: ssh
<phil_in_london> yeah bazhang, already marked it. I was actually only coming to this channel to learn like usual, then saw someone talking about virtualbox so I thought I'd pop a question off.
<milaz> Hi all!
<Dr_Willis> kedy07:  by default? theres the vino/vnc thing.. but thats about it. theres not any other ways inztalled by default.
<Dr_Willis> kedy07:  you can Install several things however.
<charlier1977> the_german: thank you
<magentar> empathy supports desktop sharing
<milaz> Does anybody here run ubuntu on single-core 32-bit processor?
<cse26> how to find enable port in the system?
<phil_in_london> milaz, I do on this box
<kedy07> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> cse26:  clarify the question, and what you are trying to do. by default no ports are 'closed'
<kedy07> magentar: ssh is not installed by default, if i remember correctly
<Dr_Willis> ssh is not installed by default on a desktop install. correct.
<BluesKaj> ssh client is installed by default
<milaz> Aha, I just want to ask, do you experience random stalls of the system, when even mouse cursor freezes?
<cse26> dr willis:finding enable ports using wireshark
<milaz> I noticed it started to happen to me often
<BluesKaj> openssh server is not installed by default
<milaz> So, it could be either my hardware or ubuntu
<urna> cse26: netstat on the local system or nmap for a remote system would be more efficient at doing that job than wireshark
<charlier1977> also I have just had to repair windows on a dual boot system and now grub is gone what is the easiest way to re-install grub without having to re-install ubuntu
<bazhang> charlier1977, what version of ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<the_german> charlier1977: use a ubuntu liveCD
<charlier1977> 10.04
<phil_in_london> milaz, no not generally, but of course, the more I try to make it do the slower it gets. But I really only use web, email, compilers, nothing really graphic or memory intensive.
<bazhang> charlier1977, grub2 then
<charlier1977> yes
<bazhang> !grub2 | charlier1977 check this
<ubottu> charlier1977 check this: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cse26> urna: how can we find enable ports using nmap?
<urna> cse26: man nmap
<pancho>  does anybody know if there is a program or a plugin for chrome or rythembox that will stop the music being played on rythembox if there is a video or sound coming from the web browser????
<phil_in_london> milaz, I do notice that turning screen effects off dramatically improves stability.
<cse26> urna: ok
<erUSUL> pancho: in theory that' something pulseaudio could do. ( not stop but mute or lower volume )
<charlier1977> bazhang: thanks
<milaz> phil_in_london, I always have them turned off. My video card never was supported really
<milaz> I just experienced one freeze now
<phil_in_london> milaz, also, I don't have any of the evolution stuff running.
<pancho> erUSUL: ok, i'll look into that
<phil_in_london> milaz, got any apps running in a cronjob?
<milaz> Well, the most annoying are update-apt-xapian-index and mlocate, I got rid of them
<elb0w> Has anyone actually gotten evolution to work with exchange?
<elb0w> everytime I try it crashes
<milaz> I noticed that several uninterruptable programs were in sync_page state
<phil_in_london> milaz, got your email open all the time and checking for mail? did you signup for ubuntu one and setup your personal cloud?
<DogWater> is appending init=/bin/sh to the kernel line in Ubuntu 10.04 no longer valid then?
<DogWater> it seems to just make it lock up
<DogWater> it used to work
<phil_in_london> milaz, that ubuntu one caused me to have freeze ups, it would just stop responding for 5, 10, 15 secs, and then just keep going again like nothing happened.
<milaz> phil_in_london, I don't use ubuntu one and mainly only browser and emacs are open
<milaz> And I often have jbd2/sda7-8 in sync_page or sync_buffer state when this happens.
<DogWater> Any idea?
<phil_in_london> milaz, maybe your disk is having some troubles.
<phil_in_london> sda7-8, is that where your swap file is?
<DogWater> all I'm trying to do is get a shell on this machine =D
<milaz> I checked it smart status, and it looks okay for me
<andre_pl> I just did the upgrade to 10.10 last night, now I'm trying to path a driver in the kernel source and I can't seem to find it in /usr/src i have the old kernel source but not the new, and when I run apt-get install linux-source it only installs stuff in /usr/share/doc
<milaz> sda7 is my / partition, 1Tb ext4
<phil_in_london> 1tb? :-o
<erUSUL> DogWater: the kernel can lock up before calling init.
<phil_in_london> milaz, a single partition?
<milaz> actually lots of files, most of which are only read occasionally
<milaz> phil_in_london: 1024Gb, yes
<milaz> Maybe ext4 does bad on such sizes?
<phil_in_london> milaz, I dunno, but me I'd crack it up into a few partitions just to make the disk indexer not have to work so hard.
<phil_in_london> milaz, but I'm no expert either...I might just be talking outta my as....
<milaz> phil_in_london, it's ok, thank you
<DrSlony> Hey, a friend has gtk lib conflicts, is there a tool in ubuntu to check for such conflicts and fix them? (I'm not a ubuntu user)
<Submarine> hi there
<BluesKaj> milaz, maybe partition a 24G for / and thremainder for a /home  if ubuntu is balking at partition over 1024G
<Submarine> Is there a way to tell NetworkManager, specifically the nm-applet, to use a specific 3G modem? Currently it uses the first 3G modem, which I don't want to use.
<timothy> DrSlony: ask ua friend to try sudo apt-get -f install
<kyentei> BluesKaj: 24GB for / ?!
<kyentei> BluesKaj: Even with only a seperate / and /home, 10GB for / will do just fine
<DrSlony> timothy: can you tell me what that does
<BluesKaj> kyentei, yeah I know iit'sbig but .....
<DrSlony> the -f flag
<timothy> DrSlony: it fixes broken packages.
<milaz> BluesKaj, in fact, it is as you say, 8 Gb for / and 1024Gb for /home
<BluesKaj> I use 10G for / but I don't have 1TB
<DrSlony> thanks timothy
<MrRoboto> is it possible to install ubuntu server on a pc that is connected to the network but has no monitor or mouse?
<acicula> MrRoboto: yeah
<acicula> !net
<Pici> !install | MrRoboto
<ubottu> MrRoboto: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<MrRoboto> thanks
<MrRoboto> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<acicula> MrRoboto: have a look at the wiki/google for a network install using ssh
<timothy> DrSlony: it wud b better if ua friend has internet access. sometimes sudo apt-get -f install downloads packages
<BluesKaj> MrRoboto, yes a headless server which youcan ssh or other access apps
<cse26> how can we find bandwidth of data from website to system?
<hanoshe> hi]
<hanoshe> hi
<hanoshe> i need help
<bobstro> kyentei:  beware having too small a / if you need /tmp space (e.g. copying dvds)
<kyentei> bobstro: True, but 10GB isn't what I call small :-P
<Ken8521> !ask | hanoshe
<ubottu> hanoshe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kyentei> bobstro: But I do indeed recommend having enough space on /tmp
<bobstro> kyentei:  no, but 4.7G for the dvd tmp files + the os is getting tight in 10.
<Ken8521> bobstro, agree..
<acicula> cse26: what are you trying to do?
<kyentei> bobstro: I have 15GB for /, 3.4 GB used and 10GB free.
<Ken8521> that's not so bad
<KukuNut> kyentei: a dvd is almost 8gb
<kyentei> KukuNut: Perhaps a seperate /tmp of 8GB will do then
<kyentei> KukuNut: If I'll really get into trouble with creating a dvd, I could probably temporary use a symlink
<bobstro> kyentei:  my / is closer to 8G used. if you're going to make a small /, i'd advise creating a separate /tmp partition early on. i found out the hard ware that symlinking /tmp elsewhere later can cause problems.
<kyentei> bobstro: Just wondering, do you ever clean /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<bobstro> kyentei:  yes.
<cse26> acicula: am doing my project finding bandwidth of data coming from website to system.
<plovs> kyentei instead of symlinking tmp you can mount another partition over it, and then later unmount it again
<DrSlony> timothy: he does, he's not online now and he didn't seem to know whether ubuntu has a lib conflict resolver, i got curious too
<kyentei> bobstro: Then I have no comment on what you said there. :-P I never ran into problems burning dvd's so far. But I see how it can become an issue
<kyentei> plovs: Requires you to have another partition though.
<bobstro> kyentei:  i'm just cautioning that it can cause a problem right in the middle of doing something else.
<plovs> just use /home temporarely
<kyentei> bobstro: So how large would you recommend for a seperate /tmp .. or a single / ?
<acicula> cse26: well the bandwith between two systems is governed by the width of the smallest (sub)link between them or whatever bandwith is left after congestion
<c3l> bobstro: why can it cause issues to symlink /tmp elsewhere
 * plovs uses 1gb tmp, mounted noexec,nosuid
<TestUU> HI
<TestUU> I need some help
<matematikaadit> hi
<Ken8521> just ask your question
<matematikaadit> need some help too
<c3l> !ask | TestUU
<ubottu> TestUU: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TestUU> I typed sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0 and it didn't work
<bobstro> kyentei:  this is subjective of course, but i find 20G / is usually 'enough' to allow for big one-time activities like dvd copying. and with 2 TB drives cheap, i'd rather have a bit of extra room. /tmp should probably be sized based on expected use. based on my dvd adventure, i'd say 10 G. again, drive space is cheap now.
<david4837> hello
<acicula> cse26: maxing out the datatransfer is one way to do ti, ot send a lot of data and see what gets dropped/delayed?
<Ken8521> TestUU, what do you mean it "didn't work"... what did it not fix or do,, or did it not install?
<TestUU> said it couldn't find it..
<t0th_-> hi
<bobstro> c3l:  i had some very strange problems with evince and other apps. technically, they were bugs imo, but nobody seemed to care. i finally figured out it was due to symlinking /tmp.
<matematikaadit> how to combine some PDF files to be one file?
<kyentei> bobstro: True. I still work with some other pc's sometimes too. But I guess I won't be burning huge dvd's on them anytime soon. :) But for desktop use, having the space anyway, I agree with your recommendation.
<DogWater> is init=/bin/sh still valid for a Ubuntu 10 machine? it works fine on earlier versions but it seems to just lock up on 10.04
<t0th_-> if i use Wubi my partition will be deleted?
<timothy> matematikaadit: use pdf shuffler
<milaz> DrSlony, I believe ubuntu does not have a conflict resolver, i.e. a tool that would fix something when conflict happens, but it has a good package manager and packaging system that go for a great lengths to ensure that conflicts will not happen.
<Ken8521> TestUU, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<TestUU> 9.10
<TestUU> it worked on virtualbox but it's not working here..
<elb0w> Anyone use imsniff?
<moetunes> !find libusb | TestUU
<ubottu> TestUU: Found: libusb-1.0-0, libusb-1.0-0-dev, libusbmuxd-dev, libusbmuxd1, libusbmuxd1-dbg, libusb-ruby, libusb-ruby1.8, libusb-ruby1.9.1, libusbip-dev, libusbip0 (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libusb&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Jd`away> Hi, can is use AptOnCd on a rpm distro?
<Ken8521> TestUU, open synaptic package manager and check your sources
<Jd`away> i*
<Ken8521> cuz it should be there, i have it on 10.10
<beltrao> first timer here
<bobstro> elb0w:  i've used dnsiff, which is similar, but not imsniff specifically.
<Ken8521> !welcome | beltrao
<elb0w> Does it capture aol messages?
<TestUU> did i got libusb 0.1-4, how can I update?
<t0th_-> hi?
<bobstro> elb0w:  the description say smsn now but others 'could follow'
<BluesKaj> hmm, if I try removing bind9-utils it's gonna take out the whole gnome-desktop ... it was there by default so why is it gonna drag all that gtk stuff with it ?
<BluesKaj> correction :it wasn't there by default
<alecbenzer> ubuntu doesn't seem to be detecing my wired nic. its there and it works in windows, and about a week or two ago I was able to just plug an ethernet cord in and it worked, but now ubuntu can't see the hw
<alecbenzer> anything I can try?
<Ken8521> TestUU, you'll probably have to find whatever it is you're looking for, adn download it.. the package you're asking for is in 10.04, and apparently 10.04
<BluesKaj> alecbenzer, network manager settings
<jags> yo, I put ubuntu 10.4.1 on my dell notebook, works ok besides the wireless, however, I can't suspend or hibernate it, I did a bit of reading and there is no fix yet for this?
<Ken8521> *is in 10.10, and apparently is in 10.04
<bobstro> BluesKaj:  isn't gnome-desktop-environment one of those dependency packages that you can remove? you just won't have a 'standard' config any more. (do verify, but that's what i recall.)
<TestUU> what..? I type sudo apt-get install libusb-1.0-0 on virtualbox and it works, why doesn't it work here? I'm using the same version..
<TestUU> plus I'm using 9.10..
<Ken8521> TestUU, if it works in vbox, then again, check your sources list.. i've said that twice
<TestUU> Well how can I update the sources?
<Ken8521> TestUU, scroll up, i told you how to check your source list
<Skitso> hi all, has anyone got a work around on the mouse theme issue! i cant seem to change the theme? iv read up on blogs and have noticed thats its an ongoing problem.
<BluesKaj> bobstro,  yeah i guess it was just the metapackage, I reinstalled the gnome-desktop
<bobstro> BluesKaj:  it is scary to see that.
<Ken8521> BluesKaj, i think "ubuntu-desktop" is a meta package.. not sure about gnome-desktop
<wad> Windows recovery was used on this formerly dualboot netbook (Win7 starter & Ubuntu netbook edition). Now grub is messed up. I booted to a livecd to rerun grub, but I'm confused by something. Win=/dev/sda1 Linux=/dev/sda2, fdisk reports sda1 as 83GB, and shows sda2 as size 61GB, but /proc/partitions shows sda1 as 83GB and sda2 as 1 byte! Help?
<fossrox> hi guys, i want to share my internet connection (eth0) to my laptop (eth2 , connection established, comps see each other, eth0 and eth2 cofigured in different subnets), i tired with dhcp and firestarter without sucess - is there a way to share this connection without messing  with /etc/network/interfaces and doing that for example via network applet? if not i would like to learn about anything that would work
<TestUU> i want to download this package but I don't know the terminal command to download it.. mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu
<alecbenzer> BluesKaj: um, what exactly would I do to try and detect an interface that it isn't automatically detecting? ie, ifconfig doesn't even list the interface.
<Ken8521> !packages | TestUU
<ubottu> TestUU: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<TestUU> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libu/libusb-1.0/
<bihari_> i have to install virtualbox
<Ken8521> TestUU, ok.. so download it
<bihari_> which is the best for ubuntu
<TestUU> how can I download that using terminal?
<Ken8521> TestUU, wget
<BluesKaj> bobstro, yeah that's correct ...I stand corrected , everything is still fine. I usually run kde , but use the gnome desktop for references , when i forget stuff
<bazhang> bihari_, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<KaiForce> is there a utility for determining where a firewall is blocking a service?  like traceroute, but for HTTP for example.
<maarten> does anyone know a good python editor
<phisher1> nano
<Pici> TestUU: Is there a reason you can't use apt to get the package?
<MTK358> maarten: just about anything with syntax highlighting
<Ken8521> Pici, he says it's not there(9.10)...
<maarten> i am looking for something to build gui apps
<maarten> i know it must be there
<fossrox> maarten: vim, eric, ipython
<Pici> Ken8521: I see it available for i386 and amd64
<Ken8521> Pici, he was giving me a headache, so i just gave him what he wanted
<Ken8521> lol
<TestUU> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libusb-1.0-0 (= 2:1.0.6-1) means?
<Ken8521> TestUU, means you're missing a dependency
<Pici> TestUU: Are you trying to compile something that requires libusb?
<acicula> KaiForce: connect to a server and look for the tcp response, you can do that wireshark and netcat, or a scanner like nmap. its still involves some guesswork though
<fossrox> maarten: for gui for example python wxglade, or SPE
<TestUU> no I'm trying to install android on my iphone
<TestUU> but i need libusb-1.0-0..
<TestUU> I've found the download link but don't know how to install using terminal..
<wad> Hoping someone can help... Windows recovery was used on this formerly dualboot netbook (Win7 starter & Ubuntu netbook edition). Now grub is messed up. I booted to a livecd to rerun grub, but I'm confused by something. Win=/dev/sda1 Linux=/dev/sda2, fdisk reports sda1 as 83GB, and shows sda2 as size 61GB, but /proc/partitions shows sda1 as 83GB and sda2 as 1 byte! Help?
<Pici> TestUU: libusb version 1.0.6-1 is only available in Lucid (10.04), not Karmic (9.10)
<KaiForce> acicula:  ok thanks.  I've used nmap, i'll give it a shot
<TestUU> pff
<TestUU> alright. thanks..
<kawashi> salut tout le monde
<moetunes> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Submarine> so nobody knows how to force NetworkManager to use a specific 3G device, not just the first one it sees?
<rdg> what's the vnc server that runs when you turn on remote desktop sharing in ubuntu?
<rdg> I ask this because I'm trying to remotely launch it on my desktop at work
<rdg> so I can't just click on it and find out
<acicula> Submarine: dont both devices show up in the list?
<Pici> rdg: vino iirc.
<Submarine> acicula: I don't see any list offering me a choice.
<rdg> is it possible to get it to launch from the command line? it's supposed to be starting on bootup
<Ken8521> rdg, do you have it enabled?
<Submarine> acicula: I looked at the logs from modem-manager and it tries to access the internal modem.
<acicula> Submarine: heu how do you connect the 3G, normally you plug in something 3g enabled, and the device shows up in the network applet etc
<rdg> it was until I remotely rebooted the machine
<Ken8521> cuz i believe by default, it's disabled
<Ken8521> rdg, is your machine set to auto-login?
<Submarine> acicula: One device is internal, the other external.
<rdg> nope
<acicula> Submarine: yeah i figured
<rdg> don't tell me it won't start unless a user is logged in
<Ken8521> rdg, ok, i won't
<rdg> wtf is the point of that
<acicula> Submarine: a quick workaround might be to disable the internal 3G modem in the bios or perhaps via kernel option, laptops usualyl allow for this.
<moetunes> rdg:  there is no desktop available until someone logs in
<acicula> Submarine: anyway only the 3G internal modem shows as a broadband connection in the network applet?
<rdg> Xserver is running
<rdg> there's a pretty UI waiting for my username and password
<moetunes> running gdm perhaps
<rdg> how do I get to that
<acicula> rdg: export DISPLAY=:0 in the ssh session
<acicula> that only works if you are logged in though
<acicula> locally into X that si
<Ken8521> acicula, thus the issue...
<rdg> i can SSH to the machine, through like 3 other machines, but I'm not running X, I'm in OSX
<darkvandal> i am having problems with an error msg network service discovery disabled .. can anyone tell me if i need Avahi for anything other then banshee and how to disable it
<acicula> ah yeah that makes things more difficult
<Submarine> acicula: The external modem shows, but logs show it tries to connect to the internal one.
<Ken8521> acicula, i guess hethinks applications should be running, when a user is not logged in
<acicula> Submarine: the external modem shows up in networkmanager, but when selected modemmanager still defaults to the internal one?
<Submarine> acicula: Indeed.
<Submarine> acicula: I'm using modem-manager --debug and I see it trying to connect to /dev/ttyACM0, which is the internal one.
<rdg> Ken8521: yea that's pretty unreasonable. I mean, none of the other major operating systems let you remotely log in
<rdg> oh wait
<Submarine> acicula: The external one is on /dev/ttyUSB0
<DogWater> has anyone ever seen ubuntu 10 crash with 'mountall: event failed'
<Ken8521> rdg, i didn't say it was unreasonable, just you should have researched it a little better
<bihari_> how much RAM memory shud i give in my virtual machine
<fumanchu182> I have a question about Netbeans and copy and paste in Ubuntu, I cannot copy from Netbeans except through middle clicking, what happens if the mouse I am using does not have a middle button or a scroll wheel?  Netbean guys say it is a problem with Ubuntu and not the IDE so I am asking ithere.
<Ken8521> bihari_, how much system ram do you ahve?
<darkvandal> i am having problems with an error msg network service discovery disabled .. can anyone tell me if i need Avahi for anything other then banshee and how to disable it
<bihari_> 2gb
<bihari_> Ken8521, i have 2 GB ram
<Ken8521> bihari_, i usually cut it in half on a 2gb machine..
<Crankygeek> Is there a way to have TeamViewer start automatically on boot up?
<Ken8521> bihari_, it generally works well for me....
<acicula> Submarine: hmm well a quick search on google isnt turning anything up. If you can id have a look to make sure the external 3G works by turning the internal one off. I dont know anything about debugging the network manager or how it connects to the modemmanger(dbus?)
<Ken8521> although vista would choke in a vbox.. 7 and xp ran ok.
<darkvandal> anyone   ?
<wad> I'm trying to recover a bad superblock on a partition. It was originally 63 GB, for Ubuntu netbook edition. What would the block size have been?
<darkvandal> err msg "Network Service Discovery Disabled"  any ideas  ?
<moonunit> hey
<moonunit> can anyone help me with a few questoin
<Ken8521> !ask | moonunit
<ubottu> moonunit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> Submarine: i know the maintainer has multiple 3G devices to test with, so i doubt networkmanager doesnt understand how to deal with more then one 3G device so if i have to guess its somewhere in between where it goes wrong. Maybe its possible to set dbus into dbug mode to see the interaction between modemmanager and the Networkmanager
<moonunit> So i just got !# and i tireed updateing firefox so i can get some addons
<bazhang> moonunit, crunchbang?
<moonunit> and now it says the ubuntu addon isnt working or suppoert and i can use my webbrowers anymore
<moonunit> yea
<bazhang> moonunit, try their support channel
<Submarine> acicula: I'm filing a bug report.
<moonunit> well its basicaly the same as ubuntu
<Submarine> Somebody suggested deactivating the internal GSM in the BIOS as a workaround.
<acicula> Submarine: yeah good idea
<ffringe> how to make all user settings as default of the system? i mean when i open a new user, it will be same like me.
<bazhang> moonunit, no its not. not supported here
<darkvandal> can anyone see what i am typing  ?
<moonunit> anyone know the crunchbang irc
<moonunit> yes darkvandal
<Ken8521> #crunchbang   .. iirc
<bazhang> #crunchbang ?
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  copy the setting files to /etc/skel and any newly made users get a copy of that dir as their home template
<Pici> moonunit: #crunchbang oddly enough
<moonunit> haha ok
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  be sure to set the ownder/modes properly also.
<kyentei> moonunit: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/irc
<darkvandal> ty moonunit .
<moonunit> i cant browse the web
<moonunit> thats my problme
<kyentei> moonunit: It's called lynx
<bazhang> moonunit, /join #crunchbang
<Pici> moonunit: Then you know what to tell their channel.  We cannot support crunchbang here.
<darkvandal> can/will anyone help me with the error msg "Network Service Discovery Disabled"
<moonunit> Crunchbang is dead
<Ken8521> ..
<bazhang> moonunit, be patient. not supported here.
<Ken8521> moonunit, you couldn't have been there more than 10sec
<Dr_Willis> moonunit:  sounds like a good reason to change disrtos...
<ffringe>  Dr_Willis: there is nothing on the /etc/skel directory ?
<kyentei> bazhang * Ken8521: It really is dead. Join it, you'll see. Nobody there.
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  look again.. rember most settings are .files
<Ken8521> kyentei, i did join it... there's plenty of people there
<Ken8521> just nobody actively chatting
<bazhang> kyentei, so? its not supported here. lets move on.
<crimsonmane> hey everyone. good morning/afternoon/evening
<kyentei> Ken8521: On freenode? I joined an empty network.
<kyentei> bazhang: you're right.
<Ken8521> kyentei, then you typed it wrong
<Ken8521> kyentei, there's 47 people there
<ffringe> Dr_Willis:  i open the folder as root, and i show the hidden files. now i just see 3 files here and a examples folder.
<crimsonmane> i'm having an issue installing ubuntu was hoping to get some help.
<ffringe> Dr_Willis: is there a problem on me ?
<kyentei> Ken8521: /join #crunchbang
<kyentei> Ken8521: Not that I require assistance, though.
<darkvandal> is there another ubuntu channel where someone might help me ?
<act_as_coder> Hi All, I have setup devils 'pie to arrange my windows correctly, but now I want to bind a shell script to my keys to switch different window behaviour , what library should I use ?
<Ken8521> kyentei, i did... dead means nobody is there.. ther's just nobody actively chatting... ask your question and see if someone answers
<Dr_Willis> ffringe: what are you expecting?  if you want to change the 'default home' you add/remove/change stuff in there. the adduser command uses skel as the skeleton for the newly made home. It copies /etc/skel to /home/newusersname
<ffringe> Dr_Willis:  anyway i will copy them and i will open a new user. what you mean with ownder/modes ?
<moonunit> Can anyone recommend a new distro?
<kyentei> Ken8521: /n shows it's empty. Doesn't matter though, once again - I was not the one who requires assistance with Crunchbang.
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  not OPEN.. when you 'add a new user to the system' it will copy the skel to their homedir as a template
<bazhang> moonunit, ubuntu
<moonunit> ive used ubuntu 9.4
<_tydeas_> Hello ppl i tried accidently installed nvidia propertiary driver and now when i start my pc i get an out range on my monitor... i am at runlevel 3 now. what can i do ... i don't have an other pc to search in google and lynx is a little pain... can somebody help?
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  be sure the permissions/owner of the files you put in /etc/skel match the other files that are allready there
<crimsonmane> i'm trying to install ubuntu from CD. it almost seems like it wants to use the cdrom as the destination. also it seems like my hd is missing the root folder (/bin/something) almost as if it needs to be formatted to prep for linux
<moonunit> is there a newer one or a diffrent ubuntu distro
<ffringe>  Dr_Willis: ahh ok.
<Ken8521> kyentei, ok.. well, i'm in there now, and there's 40+ people on the user list..
<alecbenzer> ubuntu doesn't seem to be detecing my wired nic. its there and it works in windows, and about a week or two ago I was able to just plug an ethernet cord in and it worked, but now ubuntu can't see the hardware. anything I can try?
<acicula> _tydeas_: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<bazhang> 10.04 , 10.10 in 4 days moonunit
<Ken8521> moonunit, why not insall ubuntu and put openbox on it, if thats what you want?
<kyentei> Ken8521: Odd. I'm pretty sure I'm on the freenode network, too. Meh, I'll just leave it. Don't quite care
<Ken8521> kyentei, me either.. but there's definitely folks there
<kyentei> moonunit: Ubuntu releases a new version every six months. Hence the version names. It's year.month.. therefore, we're about to have 10.10 (4 days remaining)
<darkvandal> ok guys .. well thankx for all the help
<_tydeas_> acicula: form system->administration->additional drivers.... in fact an other person did the damage and i am here to make this thing work....
<kyentei> moonunit: You could also use 10.04, which is an LTS and will be supported for 3 years I believe.
<moonunit> nice, il wait for 10 10\
<kyentei> Ken8521: I'll take your word for it ;-) Hehe.
<Ken8521> moonunit, what are the specs of the machine you're using?
<acicula> _tydeas_: have youtried booting the rescue mode and then choosing the fix X option?
<kyentei> moonunit: 4 days ^_^ But you can also get the RC already. Not like too much is going to change.
<acicula> not exactly sure what its called
<izua> hello, i'm having a problem with pdf associations. using 10.04, installed okular. after installation, there are 20 entries of okular in the "open with" list (i did nothing). no matter how many times i set pdf files to open with okular, they still open with thedefault app.
<_tydeas_> acicula: No
<moonunit> 2ghz 1g ram
<_tydeas_> acicula: Is it possible with live cd or i have to download the a dvd iso?
<izua> second, i have another problem with pdf files. i need to zoom past 400%, yet no pdf viewer allows me to do this - any ideas?
<Ken8521> moonunit, why are you running crunchbang on a system that fast?
<acicula> _tydeas_: otherwise uninstalling the nvidia drivers via apt-get and reconfiguring X may fix it
<moonunit> wanted to try a new distro
<acicula> via dpkg-reconfigure etc
<moonunit> you recomend i get ubuntu?
<acicula> _tydeas_: you have a rescue option as alternative at boot in grub
<ziang8502> what is what?
<Ken8521> moonunit, it's not really new.. it's based on ubuntu 9.10
<acicula> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<_tydeas_> acicula: don't get grub
<kyentei> moonunit: Crunch isn't quite a new distro. It's Ubuntu with Openbox
<DogWater> On your ubuntu machine is /usr/bin/find owned by root/root or 501/501?
<acicula> _tydeas_: press escape during boot
<Ken8521> moonunit, well what were you using before  you tried crunchbang?
<_tydeas_> and then?
<moonunit> yea, thats why i cam here for help
<acicula> _tydeas_: select the option labelled rescue mode
<Ken8521> moonunit, i said based on, not supported by..
<crimsonmane> i'm trying to install ubuntu from CD. it almost seems like it wants to use the cdrom as the destination. also it seems like my hd is missing the root folder (/bin/something) almost as if it needs to be formatted to prep for linux. the error msg i'm getting is "cannot mount (path) //filesystem.something"
<moonunit> yea i know this
<Ken8521> moonunit, what were you using prior to trying crunchbang?
<_tydeas_> acicula: does the rescue mode exist in live cd because i don't get no grub menu on my pc
<moonunit> i used ubuntu before but as a second OS
<Dr_Willis> moonunit:  install ubuntu, install the openbox window manager.. and there ya go. :) your own  verion.
<moonunit> to XP pirate edidtion
<acicula> _tydeas_: the wiki also lists this, dunno if it applies for you :If you set a resolution inappropriate for your monitor in the Screen Resolution GUI tool, you can reset it by running rm ~/.config/monitors.xml from a terminal.
<acicula> _tydeas_: you have to have a bootloader, you are using a recent ubuntu so you have grub
<kyentei> _tydeas_: Boot the live cd, find out what the name of your harddisk is (sda for example) and type "grub-install /dev/sda" as root.
<ffringe>  Dr_Willis: can you please also tell me where are the root users files. for example when i open the nautilus as root it opens with different user settings. is there a way to change them ?
<Ken8521> moonunit, ok, so either you didn't like ubuntu(which led you to crunchbang) or you just constantly need change.
<moonunit> is it possible to bridge networks or  set up ICS so i can get internet to my xbox with an eithernet
<acicula> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<crimsonmane> acicula and keyentei are you talking to me or someone else?
<bazhang> moonunit, what distro
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  the root users home is /root/   what s3ettings are you trying to change?
<moonunit> im gonna install ubunto 10.10 in a min
<_tydeas_> acicula: thanks will brb
<solsTiCe> lu. la version finale de la 10.10 c'est pour bientôt ? C'est pour savoir si j'attends ou si je dl la RC
<Ken8521> moonunit, in vbox?
<moonunit> but its it self explanatory?
<Dr_Willis> ffringe:  its proberly not a good idea to run nautilus as root unless you really Need to.
<moonunit> whats vbox?
<Ken8521> nothig.
<owner> hi is justin thare
<kyentei> moonunit: You can hardly do anything wrong.
<Ken8521> moonunit, /join #ubuntu+1
<solsTiCe> ooops. is 10.10 will be out soon ? It's to know if I go with the RC or wait a few days
<acicula> solsTiCe: there is a roadmap posted on the wiki
<solsTiCe> acicula: ok
<crimsonmane> does having two physical HD's cause errors installing ubuntu from cdrom?
<acicula> solsTiCe: but it'll be out this month
<kyentei> solsTiCe: 4 days. But it'll be the same as an updated RC.
<ikonia> crimsonmane: no
<solsTiCe> kyentei: ok
<petan> I got problem with logon is there anyone who understand logon system on ubuntu server?
<Ugnis> hello
<owner> dull bote dont see windows 7 side by site ubunto
<ikonia> petan: just ask
<kyentei> solsTiCe: You can just download & install the RC. If it's updated, there won't be a difference with the final release.
<crimsonmane> i'm assuming by lack of response to my original asking, nobody apparently knows what the error means that i'm getting... is that perhaps accurate?
<AlexandruV> msg nickserv set email alexandruvu@yahoo.com
<petan> ok situation is that I am now loged as root but noone can login because I mess pam confs
<ffringe> Dr_Willis: ok thank you. i am still trying to configure the associated applications for registered filetypes. :D
<owner> howe can i fix it.
<petan> anytime I try to login I get error
<ikonia> petan: what is the error
<songohan> hello
<petan> access denied
<jags> this is really annoying lol, I can't suspend or hibernate my notebook in ubuntu, makes linux completely worthless unless I have this thing plugged in 100% of the time
<ikonia> petan: who (what user) are you trying to log into
<songohan> I try to color text in syslinux script with the special code <SI>
<songohan> How does it work ??
<petan> username petanb but no account work now
<owner> dont see windows 7 and ubuntu side by sid sowe I log in to windows or ubuntu.
<icko> lckjhn
<ikonia> owner: side by side ?
<petan> I changed line in common-auth with winbind since that I cant login as anyone
<icko> vnc viere
<owner> yes wone ubuntu no windows 7
<ikonia> petan: change it back ?
<petan> I didnt save it
<owner> dull bute.
<icko> fuck
<bazhang> icko, stop that
<Ken8521> ..
<petan> now I commented it out I need to use linux login only not win domain logins
<icko> wath
<bazhang> icko, support question?
<_OskaR_> why does 10.04 not throtle the cpu - amd 9850 quad
<icko> aj be ne ma zamarajte
<_OskaR_> what should i do to enable trotling
<petan> it is trying to login to some domain but there is no win logon server so I tried to disable it in that file, now even linux login stopped properly working
<ikonia> _OskaR_: what makes you think it's not
<ikonia> petan: you just said you could login using the Linux logins
<_OskaR_> xbmc reports it at 2500 and usage at less 10%
<petan> no I am logged but I cant login I am still there as root
<StaRetji> folks, I've just installed xfce4, what file should I edit (via ssh) in order to autostart xfce4 at boot? Thx.
<ikonia> petan: change the pam configs back to the original config
<petan> I dont know how to change it back I would like to pam use only linux auth not winbind
<petan> I dont have originals
<ikonia> petan: what files do you need the orignial versions of
<petan> common-auth
<Dawgmatix> i am getting a model number mismatch for my sata hard drive in my dmesg. any clues on how to debug this?
<petan> but not sure if mine wasnt created while I was running installer
<petan> I mean ubuntu network setup
<_OskaR_> @ ikonia - alsow /proc/acpi/thermal_zone# is empty
<tgywa> Hi all !
<tgywa> How can I remove ldap authentication on ubuntu ?
<tgywa> I want to use
<tgywa> How can remove ldap authentication form an ubuntu server?
<ikonia> petan: what files did you edit
<petan> common-auth
<crimsonmane> i just got an install error :: "unable to find a medium with a live file system" what exactly does that mean? does ubuntu not install onto NTFS ?
<ikonia> crimsonmane: a.) ubuntu should not be installed onto NTFS b.) that sounds like your CD is also having a problem
<petan> ikonia it was common-auth
<raymondjtoth2> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bipul> ji
<raymondjtoth2> whats the beta chat room thanks
<raymondjtoth2> what room i need
<crimsonmane> ok so fat file format does ubuntu want? and why does it not give me the option to format a medium?
<raymondjtoth2> i ont see it
<ikonia> petan: http://pastebin.com/KWcZJL6d
<ikonia> crimsonmane: ext3 or ext4 or any Unix based file system
<raymondjtoth2> what the alpha chat room for ubuntu
<crimsonmane> how do i create that file system?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth2, #ubuntu+1
<dogmatic69> i just downloaded 10.04 x64 and trying to install
<ikonia> crimsonmane: during the install you pick the disk/partition and select the file system you want to use
<zerwas> Does video upload with Java uploader on youtube work for anybody?
<dogmatic69> the partitions window is empty so i cant continue
<izua> hello
<DogWater> Is there any way to chown a file that is owned by a UID/GID that doesn't exist?
<raymondjtoth2> ty ba
<crimsonmane> hmm. well ikonia it didnt give me that option...
<petan> ikonia I explain it more for you, I have probably some line which make auth tries to log in through domain server and if that fail it try to use linux login but that slow down auth procedure
<dogmatic69> anyone know why? currently windows 7 is on the drive and it does work
<crimsonmane> in fact there were no options
<izua> there's an annoying 'laptop battery is charged' popup in the top-right, which keeps blinking and hides when i try to click on it (so it will dissapear or something). how do i make it go away?
<ikonia> petan: my pam auths of local unix logins
<petan> ikonia thats why I want to remove win login part of the file
<crimsonmane> also, ikonia, this is a LiveCD that is supposed to let me try it without installing. i know a lot of help is being asked of you at the moment. i shall be patient. handle their questions first that's ok.
<petan> ikonia thats it I owe you :)
<ikonia> petan: then use the pastebin I gave you
<petan> ikonia now its ok
<ikonia> crimsonmane: when you boot the livecd the should be a menu which says "try ubuntu"
<Submarine> mmmh
<Submarine> Indeed, disabling internal modem in BIOS settles the issue.
<crimsonmane> on two different machines it errors and quits to a prompt. i never get to see a menu
<Submarine> I filed a bug against modemmanager, because it is incorrect that it should show a modem in the menu and use another one when connecting.
<petan> many thanks
<ikonia> crimsonmane: so when you first boot the CD you get no menu at all ?
<ikonia> petan: no sweat
<crimsonmane> it shows the purple background, the word "ubuntu", the dots that shows its thinking. on one computer it says "cannot mount (something) //filesystem.sharefs" on the other machine it says "cannot find medium with live file system"
<ikonia> crimsonmane: that sounds like your CD is damaged
<ikonia> crimsonmane: I would get another one
<dogmatic69> anyone? no partitions available in the installer
<Guest9926> hi people i have xubuntu freshly installed, and wanted to install the official nvidia driver and wanted to know how to stop the X server
<crimsonmane> :( they're fresh burns and verfied contents
<ikonia> dogmatic69: are you using raid disks ?
<dogmatic69> ikonia: just a normal ide hdd x1
<Guest9926> hi people i have xubuntu freshly installed, and wanted to install the official nvidia driver and wanted to know how to stop the X server
<dogmatic69> win7 is on it (old beta) that i just want to format the whole drive
<BluesKaj> crimsonmane, on some older pcs the live cd doesn't recognize the hardware ...my 5 yr old pc required the alternate-install cd
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I can see exact what driver file a card (tv card) is using.
<crimsonmane> using two machines. this one is two years old custom built, the other one is 3 years old compaq presario.
<eriksson25> lspci -vv just shows "mantis" but need to know what file is used
<BluesKaj> Guest9926, http://pastebin.com/qWg96z8C
<moetunes> eriksson25:  try   lsmod | grep dvb
<BluesKaj> crimsonmane, the compaq ..ati onboard graphics ?
<crimsonmane> nvidia 5500
<awanish> how do i run lex and yacc program on ubuntu
<Guest9926> hi people i have xubuntu freshly installed, and wanted to install the official nvidia driver and wanted to know how to stop the X server
<erUSUL> awanish: install them; they are command line programs afaik
<Guest9926> hi people i have xubuntu freshly installed, and wanted to install the official nvidia driver and wanted to know how to stop the X server
<erUSUL> eriksson25: sudo lshw -C multimedia | less
<BluesKaj> nvidia 5500 , that sounds old or onboard , crimsonmane ...I still suggest the alternate-install
<BluesKaj> !alternate-install
<crimsonmane> guest9926 your question was answered with http://pastebin.com/qwg96z8c
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Guest9926> ah ok
<crimsonmane> what hardware will cause ubuntu to not install?
<crimsonmane> the first machine is nvidia 9800 and is supported, socket LGA 775 supported...
<BluesKaj> crimsonmane, usually onboard graphics
<LotaIIT> Pencil software for animation is awsome
<awanish> how to run lex program in terminal
<crimsonmane> even when disabled via bios?
<awanish> which package do i need to run lex
<BluesKaj> crimsonmane, if you have pci graphics card , then it should be seen by the live cd ..most do
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: that didnt work, i get the error message "failed to acquire org.gnome.displaymanager"
<crimsonmane> pcie in fact
<awanish> help
<ikonia> it probably can't see the hard disk, so can't use any swap space
<erUSUL> awanish: install flex
<roby-opera> hello,i was trying to update lucid to maverick but this error popped out: E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably dependency cycle' how to resolve? thanks
<erUSUL> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-9 (lucid), package size 238 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Phoenixz> There is this extremely simple command line tool to create .deb package files, but it had this weird name..  I think it started with an "s", but I forgot the name.. Anybody who knows what its called again?
<BluesKaj> Guest9926, after which command ?
<crimsonmane> thank you for the answer blueskaj and ikonia. i'm dl'ing and going to use the alternate and see if it works. does that solve the question of me needing to format the drive? will the alternate do that for me?
<eriksson25> <moetunes>: dvb_core 2 mantis,stv0299  erUSUL: driver=Mantis
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | Phoenixz
<ubottu> Phoenixz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<awanish> i allready install flex but 1 error come "unrecognized rule"
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: after entering "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<frimend> hello
<erUSUL> eriksson25: you wanted to know the driver name; not I ;)
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: with sudo ofcourse
<Phoenixz> erUSUL: That was it! thanks!
<erUSUL> awanish: the file has incorrect syntax?
<frimend> Is it easy to share a internet connection that I have through wlan on my laptop, with a PC that only have cable?
<eriksson25> Well, yes, but the thing is that I going to compile sasc-ng and it wants me to give the exact path to the drive in ./configure thats why I need to find it. It is alot of difrent mantis files there
<airtonix> frimend, investigate : ufw nat
<moetunes> !ics | frimend
<ubottu> frimend: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<philinux> roby-opera: See the last post. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1571449
<StaRetji> Folks, I've installed ubuntu on USB stick and I keep getting this error on boot EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<BluesKaj> Guest9926, sudo apt-get install gdm
<StaRetji> how can I fix it?
<JackStoner> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: just for ur info, i have xubuntu installed
<erUSUL> !ics | frimend
<ubottu> frimend: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: u sure?
<erUSUL> frimend: opuch; someone already did that ; sorry
<rsenior> I'm having difficulties getting docking/undocking to work in Ubuntu 10.04, I have a multi-monitor setup that I think is also throwing a wrench in this, anyone have any current docs on getting a stable setup?
<latagore> My battery isn't being detected by Ubuntu, what should I do
<Benkinooby> hi, this is a bit off-topic, but i think this is the best place to ask: i was told that using irc without proxy is quite risky, because it exposes the own ip. so it is advisable to use a irc-proxy. so i want to know: is is necessary to get an irc-proxy, and if yes, do you know a trustworthy one?
<tacomaster> i get an error when i put in my usb drive that says "unable to mount disk: not autherized"
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: get a cloak in #freenode
<BluesKaj> Guest9926, yes in order to stop gdm , it has to be installed and if it wasn't then you have no login
<crimsonmane> thank you for the answer blueskaj and ikonia. i'm dl'ing and going to use the alternate and see if it works. does that solve the question of me needing to format the drive? will the alternate do that for me?
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: join the channel and ask politely for an unaffiliated cloak. that way the ip is hidden
<StaRetji> Am I invisible or on some ingore list? :/
<ikonia> crimsonmane: it's part of the install process
<ikonia> StaRetji: we can see you
<StaRetji> lol, thx
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  i dont consider it risky.
<tzafrir_laptop> I'm trying to figure out why a specific USB 3G modem (Alcatel X220D) does not switch from "cdrom" to "modem
<tzafrir_laptop> "
<erUSUL> StaRetji: fsck the partition; it has some error
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  if you want a 'cloak' to hide your ip - thats aviliable.
<Dr_Willis> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<BluesKaj> ok crimsonmane , good luck ... the alternate-install worked for me
<StaRetji> erUSUL: thx man  it is /dev/sda1
<erUSUL> tzafrir_laptop: you need to install usbmodeswitch ?
<airtonix> frimend, i recommend you use the ufw method, because it means you disturb less of the systems in place of ubuntu.
<tzafrir_laptop> It works on one computer,  but not on another. Both are the same make, and basically the same software (Ubunto 10.4)
<crimsonmane> may i also ask, this being my departing question ... why are the install error messages not more descriptive or intuitive???
<airtonix> frimend, firestarter is also a dead project
<tzafrir_laptop> erUSUL, I have installed it, yes
<erUSUL> then i dunno
<rafaelleandro> teste
<ikonia> crimsonmane: because it's not an install message, it's a problem with the livecd, you can't put human readable text for every error
<tzafrir_laptop> erUSUL, I can't even get it to switch using 'eject'
<crimsonmane> @ blueskaj & ikonia :: thank you much. i can tell you're devoted to sharing. KNOWLEDGE IS NOT A CHEESEBURGER :) thanks again
<tacomaster> i get a error when trying to mount my usb drive "unable to mount usb disk: not authorized"
<Dr_Willis> tacomaster:  whats the exact command you are using? what filesystem is the usb drive?
<Guest9926> BluesKaj: xubuntu tells me that it is installed
<tacomaster> Dr_Willis: it is fat and im not trying in the command i just plug in the usb device and i get that error
<rafaelleandro> i love ubuntu <3
<_blu> i love your moma
<BluesKaj> sigh ...now he tells me , Guest9926 ... join #xfce
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, Dr_Willis thank you. seems to be a far easier (->better) solution than a proxy
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  ive not used a proxy to irc in like... 20 years.. :)
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: no problem
<administrator> nihao
<administrator> ghuwh
<eross> running gnome+compiz+awn, it's nice but when playing a 3d windowed game some seem to shear (eg. not smooth), do I have to disable compiz? This is on 10.04
<ikonia> _blu: please don't make that sort of comment, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<_blu> ikonia i make any comment i want
<eriksson25> Anyone in that uses SASC-NG
<_blu> dont like it? ban me
<raymondjtoth2> what apha room?
<LjL> easier done than said
<franksterville> wow _blu
<raymondjtoth2> or beta room called
<franksterville> not cool
<Guest66700> 这是什么阿？
<ikonia> !cn | Guest66700
<ubottu> Guest66700: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Guest66700> 有人吗？
<raymondjtoth2> whats beta chat room
<raymondjtoth2> ?
<ikonia> raymondjtoth2: #ubuntu+1
<cutiyar> how can i find my package ?
<plouffe> I have a .cache directory of html files, which I am unable to delete from thunar or from the command line. I cannot list the contents neither, it just freezes, and when I do a rm *.* and wait, the directory size doesn't even shrink while the command is still running. Any ideas?
<JackStoner> i need help in selecting which windows to be hidden when i execute show desktop command in compiz
<LjL> plouffe: "ls -ld .cache" should tell you what your permissions are for the directory, please paste the output of it
<dogmatic69> plouffe: maybe its not your files, chown them or use root
<plouffe> drwxr-xr-x owned by me
<plouffe> LjL, dogmatic69 drwxr-xr-x are the permissions, owner is me
<plouffe> am I
<LjL> plouffe: uhm, do the files actually have html extensions? because "*.*" will only remove files containing a "."
<dogmatic69> l
<dogmatic69> plouffe: thats all i got :P
<Nerd_Art> Where can I find help with a "libvirt"  question?
<plouffe> LjL, yes, they have html extensions. I also tried rm -rf on the directory and just tried to delete the directory in thunar, but nothing works
<LjL> plouffe: i have no idea, especially if prepending a "sudo" still doesn't do it
<brendan-> are you getting an error?
<plouffe> LjL, sudo gets stuck before asking a password :)
<brendan-> do ls -al on the directory
<brendan-> and paste
<brendan-> also do an ls -al inside the directory and paste if its not like 1000 files
<plouffe> brendan-, ls -al gets stuck/freezes without output
<brendan-> nice
<dogmatic69> about not being able to install 10.04 x64, installer does not show partitions even though i can use the liveCD to format the HDD
<brendan-> does it get stuck when you do ls -al on other directories?
<plouffe> brendan-, no, just inside this directory
<brendan-> ls -al > directory.txt
<brendan-> should pipe the results to the file called directory.txt
<DDAZZA> My TTY terminals are blank with some scrambled pixels. What steps can I take to resolve this?
<LjL> plouffe: how many files are there? there might be too many for the shell to cope with in the *.*. that sounds like it, if "sudo" gets stuck *before* it even starts
<StaRetji> erUSUL: I tried running fsck /dev/sda1 but it warns me: WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<StaRetji> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<LjL> plouffe: in that case you could try something like:    for file in *.html; do echo rm "$file"; done        instead
<ikonia> StaRetji: you don't do that on a mounted file system
<erUSUL> StaRetji: you have to do it from a livecd o another system
<ikonia> StaRetji: use a livecd to check it or put a file called .forcecheck in / and reboot
<brendan-> he should be able to rm -rf dir/
<brendan-> granted it might take sometime depending on the # of files
<plouffe> LjL, that might be helpful, since the directory is very big. I will try it
<StaRetji> .forcecheck in home root?
<StaRetji> is it an emptu file?
<ikonia> StaRetji: .forcecheck in /
<cutiyar> iam using APTonCD program to add my application package to dvd but i want to add my package i cant find them ?
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, hwo do i check if i am cloaked?
<llutz> StaRetji: sudo touch /forcefsck
<erUSUL> Benkinooby: 17:24 -!- Benkinooby [~Benkinoob@unaffiliated/benkinooby]
<LjL> plouffe: you should also be able to do a "rm -rf directory/" but without the "*"s
<Benkinooby> -!-
<Benkinooby> erUSUL, how do you do that?
<plouffe> LjL, for file in *.html; do echo rm "$file"; done also got stuck. Maybe it is trying to read the entire directory too. Any idea how to solve the shell restrictions? I already did try rm -rf , didn't work
<philsf> plouffe, what are you trying to do?
<brendan-> can you ftp into that directory & see the # of files?
<plouffe> LjL, just tried rm -rf again. Gets stuck
<LjL> plouffe: well rm -rf doesn't have shell restrictions, if you run it without "*"s. you might just have to wait a relatively long time
<brendan-> does it get stuck or is it working
<van7hu> hi folk,what download tool is available in linux ?
<brendan-> and just not responding back yet
<brendan-> van7hu, wget
<plouffe> LjL, I just ran "rm -rf .cache" . It is still stuck now
<Sagan> van7hu: well that depends what you want to download :]
<frimend> Is there some easy way to take a snapshot with a web-camera?
<brendan-> .cache/ is the directory correct?
<plouffe> brendan-, yes it's the directory with the html files
<brendan-> then there's a bunch of shit inside .cache/*.html
<plouffe> brendan-, yes, I should have cleaned it out probably
<brendan-> rm -rf .cache/*.html
<brendan-> and wait it out
<van7hu> I have a mp3 file that I could open it in my browser,how can I get it ?
<plouffe> brendan-, will try
<brendan-> any estimate on the # of files in there?
<agutierr> hello all
<agutierr> is there a way to disable ~/.xsession-errors ? thanks all.
<^Cheeky> hi , i have some hex deximal values, what can i use to .. convert to decimal values .. of ethernet fram ?
<plouffe> brendan-,  it's 300MB, but even now, running rm -rf ,cache/*html it is not shrinking while I am waiting it out
<area51pilot> is there a way to minimize programs to the top of the screen instead of the bottom??
<brendan-> ,cache/*html
<plouffe> brendan-, ls -al still shows the same size consistently
<brendan-> or .cache/*.html
<plouffe> .cache
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, right click on the bottom panel, properties, orientation, put it to the top.
<Snadder> Hi. I just pushed my mouse.. and suddenly a paper icon appeard as my mouse.
<plouffe> typo in here, I typed it correctly in sheel
<plouffe> shell
<pc500> Is telnet available out of the box in Ubuntu?  I'm trying to enable remote access to a box.  geting openssh on it would require an internet cnonection at this point
<Snadder> Now I can't get that icon away.. And the mouse can't click on anything.
<pc500> Can telnet simply be enabled without downloading software?
<Pici> pc500: No. telnet is insecure and is not installed by default.
<pc500> Pici - I know it's not enabled, but is the telnetd/inetd binary whatever is needed there?
<Snadder> I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<brendan-> ok plouffe
<brendan-> i'd say wait it out
<erUSUL> ^Cheeky: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/071
<pc500> Pici - I'm aware of the security issues, but I must get into this box first -- then I can find a way to copy up openssh-server (the pkg does not ship installed)
<brendan-> 300MB isn't that large
<Pici> pc500: no.
<brendan-> what are the specs of the box?
<area51pilot> phil_in_london:I dont want the panel moved, just the program action to minimize up instead f down where i cant see them (no bottom panel)
<Pici> pc500: er, to whether it was installed by default.
<pc500> Pici - Right now I'm in it via netcat piped to bash
<plouffe> brendan-, but shouldn't ls -al show at least some progress in terms of the directory size decreasing somewhat?
<philsf> Snadder, try pressing the ESC key in your keyboard
<brendan-> depends
<pc500> pici I'm just trying to "rig something up" long enough for me to get in. and get ssh installed
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, your programs minimize to the program tray, the location of that tray dictates where they "hide" or minimize.
<the_german> Just putting something out there...Why isnt there anyone in the Ubuntu developer crew that says during a meeting "wait a second I think our distro is getting to bloated" ... Am I the only one wondering?
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, you can also just hide the bottom panel, then they are nowhere until you need them.
<Pici> pc500: openssh-server should be on the server CD.
<llutz> !ot > the_german
<ubottu> the_german, please see my private message
<brendan-> pc500, is it remote?
<pc500> brendan- - Yes, with no internet access, and someone who can barely type in some combinatinos of netcat and bash to get me in remotely.
<the_german> yeah yeah I got it
<pc500> Pici - no cd there
<area51pilot> phil_in_london:ok ... well I removed the bottom panel ... most programs minimize up, but there are a few that still minimize down off the screen.  I just want them all to go to the active panel
<pc500> the problem is I have to fix it with bash only
<pc500> because only bash output is redirected to me.
<brendan-> heh
<pc500> I try to SCP a file and it's asking the console for input (not my directed bash session)
<brendan-> that's retarded
<pc500> brendan- - That's why I was hoping I could edit some line to enable telnet real easily.
<area51pilot> phil_in_london: I did not know if there was a way to configure default actions for specific programs launches
<brendan-> not if its ubuntu
<pc500> brendan- - Even 5 years ago, it used to always exist (just be disabled)
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, no, they are gonna look for that tray to sit themselves in.
<area51pilot> phil_in_london: ok .... sounds like there is not much of an option if I only run a top panel
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, I use a program called AllTray, maybe you'll like it. It will do pretty much what you are after, they will minimize to the upper right.
<docente> Hi, which version of Ubuntu I must use with an Atom D410? 64 or 32 bits? Thanks.
<area51pilot> phil_in_london: Ive noticed for example, Rhythumbox will minimize down where I cant see it.  Only re-acessed by a program manager
<balzac5000> In Lucid Lynx there is no Preferences > Display to change screen resolution - nor a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file - any hints?
<brendan-> plouffe, any luck?
<area51pilot> phil_in_london:
<phil_in_london> area51, thats cause rhythmbox goes to the system tray, upper right actually (because it has an option to "sit in the tray")
<area51pilot> phil_in_london:thx ... I will give it a look over
<StaRetji> erUSUL: & ikonia: I did fsck, but I keep getting same error in dmesg. Any other thoughts? Thx for helping so far
<phil_in_london> area51pilot, alltray is a bit of extra work to get them loaded where you want them, but once there, they stay there.
<area51pilot> phil_in_london: never noticed it sitting there ... i will look next time
<plouffe> brendan-, directory size is still unchanged
<erUSUL> StaRetji: no; unless there is hw error in the usb stick
<plouffe> brendan-, I am reading up on maximum # files in ext3. It's 2^13, correct?
<brendan-> ls -l .cache/ | wc -l
<StaRetji> erUSUL: it's brand new, it's working fine, the only thing is that this error hogs boot process
<brendan-> don't know to be exact
<Snadder> philsf, didnt work to press ESC
<i_is_broke> anyone know if i dd the hard drive and load lucid 64 on do i have to call microsoft to reuse my win 7 disk?
<ikonia> i_is_broke: that's nothing to do with #ubuntu
<Gryllida> installed e16 wm, here's a question, http://imagebin.ca/img/atm4LOR.png is what I see, the only way to hide/unhide things is the thing at right bottom instead of taskbar  listing, can I add one?
<plouffe> brendan-, it says here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/466521/how-many-files-in-a-directory-is-too-many the limitation is Maximum number of files: number of bytes in volume/2¹³ . Which seems weird. So if I add more bytes to my HDD, I could increase the number of files I can store in the directory?
<brendan-> what are those files generated from?
<plouffe> python scripts
<jazzfish> folks - my wireless didn't work, so I tried disabling the driver and running ndiswrapper.  After it being unsuccessful and uninstalling the ndiswrapper driver I went from a non-working one to a non-existent one.  It is now missing an interface in the Device Manager...  Thoughts?
<Ken8521> jazzfish, what is your wireless device?
<jazzfish> you mean?  ... 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)
<Ken8521> !realtek | jazzfish yes thats what i mean
<ubottu> jazzfish yes thats what i mean: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<swifty> is this where i can ask for debian help?
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to setup a Mythbuntu Standalone system. However I'm having some problems. It wont play DVD movies and I'm having trouble getting my USB Linksys Wireless N card to work with it
<Ken8521> !dvd | LinuxPhreak
<ubottu> LinuxPhreak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oxidkor> hello does anyone knows how to mount an external hard drive in /media by giving a certain command?
<philsf> oxidkor, I like pmount
<oxidkor> philsf: pmount - that's all the command is ?
<crunchbang_> join £ken8521
<philsf> oxidkor,
<philsf> no
<plouffe> brendan-, the command aborted with "bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long"
<Ken8521> crunchbang_, /join #ken8521
<crunchbang_> why can i join another chat?
<j0d0> Can virtual box and vmware workstation run on the same host or is it conflict prone
<LinuxPhreak> Another problem is I have wireless remote that came with my HP Media machine and I can't get it to work in MythBuntu. I'm not sure what type of remote to choose their isn't an HP option
<manhunter> hi
<philsf> oxidkor, if your HD is recognized as sdb, you would use "pmount sdc1 myhd" to get it mounted as your user in /media/myhd
<crunchbang_>   my pound sign is this £
<crunchbang_> ££££
<philsf> oxidkor, and pumount myhd to unmount it
<crunchbang_> why?
<manhunter> which is most good for netbook,ubuntu or lubuntu?
<oxidkor> philsf: thanks
<manhunter> it's intel atom 1.6GHz
<noobie1> hi all
<dogmatic69> i still cant get the installer to work
<goodgood> hi
<manhunter> which is most good for netbook,ubuntu or lubuntu for intel atom 1.6GHz
<philsf> oxidkor, that should've been sdb1, for a hd in sdb
<LinuxPhreak> I figured I needed to use the Ubuntu restricted Extras. I guess I would press ctrl + alt + F1 and then log in and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras like I do on regulair Ubuntu machine
<Pici> crunchbang_: You've already been told a few times that this channel does not support crunchbang.
<brendan-> heh
<brendan-> plouffe, not good
<dogmatic69> prepare partitions window - cant click any buttons except next/back/quit and next show error "no root file system is defined"
<brendan-> any idea when the files were created?
<brendan-> same time or over time?
<noobie1> err... I'm having trouble connecting to the Internet with the new 10.04 Ubuntu...can anyone help?
<oxidkor> philsf :thanks
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: how are you attempting to connect?
<noobie1> I'm trying to use the GUI, I'm not very familiar with the terminal yet
<noobie1> so actually I have 2 problems..
<brendan-> plouffe, im thinking your best bet is maybe a shell script that deletes files older than like a week or 2 or more and slowly slice down the # of files
<noobie1> I used to be able to connect to a wifi network
<brendan-> you could also try to ftp and browse to that directory if possible
<brendan-> and delete via the ftp client
<cristian_> Hi. What package provides the keyboard indicator/switcher applet in Ubuntu?
<brendan-> i need to go poop though and shower
<cristian_> (v10.10)
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: wireless, or wired LAN, or via cell phone, or dialup
<plouffe> brendan-, gftp?
 * sebuba is away: ocupado...
<brendan-> gftp or whatever
<crunchbang_> anyone know how to add unallocated space to a certin drive on gparted
<noobie1> but now the.... the little icon in the right top corner just disappeared
<brendan-> i use flashfxp when im on windows
<cdbs> !away > sebuba
<ubottu> sebuba, please see my private message
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: wireless
<abhinav_singh> hi AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> hello abhinav_singh
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: it's really gone. and I don't know how to get it back
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: try going to System > Preferences > Network Connections
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: when I go to network options/properties/whatever, I'm able to manually create a new connection and everything, but I just can't find where to choose a network to connect without that drop-down menu which used to be in the upper right corner
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: you may need to install restricted drivers or use ndiswrappers for your wireless card
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: but why has it disappeared...?
<nano-> What should I do if the usb-creator just segfaults when it's writing the bootloader?
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: this is common issue with wireless. Intel Wireless cards are usually supported
<LinuxPhreak> but I always have to use ndiswrapper for Linksys and Netgear
<psycoborg> this morning i  ran the update manager on my Dual boot system, and it updated and asked me to reboot. problem is, the update broke ubuntu. 10.x.x :( is there a way to fix this without reinstalling ubuntu?
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: oh... OK if it's common, I guess there must be a reason why it disappeared.. anyway, what exactly do I do now?
<j0d0> Are VMware Workstation and Virtualbox running on a single host at the same time likely to cause conflicts?
<cristian_> Hi. What package provides the keyboard indicator/switcher applet in Ubuntu?
<plouffe> brendan-, I tried running a for loop over the files before and that also got stuck. Maybe I need to resize the partition, so that ext3 allows more files per directory? Do you think that could work? (btw gftp got stuck also)
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: you choose wireless tab and you should see wireless networks. If you don't you need to configure your wireless card, by using ndiswrapper
<LinuxPhreak> pardon my language if I used configure wrong
<testi_> I have some kind of demarcation flaw in ubuntu. I open the system monitor to display CPU usage and tool draws nice curves of the cpu usage. it's own cpu usage only. Shouldn't that tool be very very careful with CPU usage? Eventually use OpenGL to display the graph or use less complex interpolation to draw the curve or display antialiasing?
<fearthepenguin> xxkb - Keyboard state indicator and switcher for xkb
<plouffe> brendan-, I'm trying this solution now http://blog.hbcom.info/archives/4
<om26er> how can I transfer from Ubuntu to Fedora over Lan?
<om26er> or vice versa
<om26er> I want to do data transfer between two machines
<fearthepenguin> om26er,  scp would be may choice. but you could also use samba, rsync, nfs, etc.
<fearthepenguin> s/may/my
<LinuxPhreak> om26er: several options. SAMBA or I usually use FTP
<om26er> fearthepenguin, linux_probe any HowTo ?
<Kjeldor> how do I remove unbuntu from my computer with it running windows7 (dual boot), also remove partition that ubuntu created for ubuntu.. but not destroy ng current windows7
<ikonia> om26er: how do you currently access the ubuntu and fedora machine
<fearthepenguin> om26er,  hit google and look for scp howto.  lots and lots out there
<om26er> !google | fearthepenguin
<ubottu> fearthepenguin: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<om26er> :O
<ikonia> Kjeldor: you delete the ubuntu partition, and use the windows boot CD to re-apply the windows boot loader, the guys in ##windows can help with that
<ikonia> om26er: how do you currently access the ubuntu and fedora machine
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: are you good with partition tools??
<fearthepenguin> om26er,  here is a quick one   http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch07s03.html
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: I have another problem...similar let's say. but this one bothered me even when I was able to choose a wireless connection. Anyway, should there be a PPPoE connection among all the wireless connections, if I created one earlier?
<Kjeldor> JackStoner: no
<om26er> ikonia, they are sepeerate systems. a PC and a Laptop
<ikonia> om26er: are they both on the same network ?
<j0d0> Is this user connected?
<ikonia> j0d0: yes
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: then pop in the win 7 cd...and fix the mbr, it will remove grub
<om26er> ikonia, they are not locally connected.
<ikonia> om26er: ok, then you cant move data over the network
<om26er> ikonia, cant I do like connecting ethernet to both?
<om26er> through a wire?
<Kjeldor> JackStoner: MBR?
<JackStoner> then find some documentation on an easy to use partition manager and find someone to help you remove/reformat the ubuntu partition
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: I may be wrong but I believe PPP is for Dialup. Not needed for wireless on broadband networks
<noobie1> LinuxPhreak: because at home, to connect to my provider, I have to first connect to the router (which I was able to do before the phreakin icon disappeared), and then dial the PPPoE/DSL connection. I did manage to set up the DSL connection, but I couldn't find anywhere to choose it, to connect to it... :/
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: master boot re...ummm...just put the cd in, and fix and select boot problems
<ikonia> om26er: yes, that's why I asked you if they are on the same network
<Kjeldor> JackStoner: if I remove ubuntu partition, can I rejoin that to the current windows partition and make it as "1"? not destroying the current win7?
<om26er> ikonia, atm they are not connected to each other
<ikonia> om26er: ok, so you need to connect them to either other
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: joining will be a bit tricky...u can backup your win 7 then format the whole harddrive then restore the image
<pc500> on a port I ahve this.  Even though 281 is native, can it still send tagged frames to 281 and get to the right spot?  :  switchport trunk native vlan 281 ; switchport trunk allowed vlan 41,281,282 ; switchport mode trunk
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: backup or better yet clone it
<om26er> ikonia, and... ? ;)
<JackStoner> just incase something goes wrong you'll still have your data
<ikonia> om26er: then you can use a tool such as ftp or scp to copy the data
<LinuxPhreak> noobie1: I use broadband and never had such issues. It may be DSL requirement
<Kjeldor> JackStoner: its too much work.. lol
<om26er> ikonia, so when I connect both to each other. I come here and ask HowTo?
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: then you can choose to loose all data...just do a fresh windows install
<ikonia> om26er: yes, it's very simple
<Kjeldor> JackStoner: so there is no such thing as removing the ubuntu partition, then rejoining it with the current windows partition?
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: PS, you can just backup important files to another drive...PS, having more than 1 partition is safer, 1 for OS, and the other for files
<JackStoner> Kjeldor: resizing partitions can be done but there's a possibility of loss of data
<nozes> http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/4311/capturadetelai.png
<klync> i've installed RT via apt and i'm not convinced it's picking up /usr/local plugins - i would expect it to appear under loaded perl modules in System Configuration through the front-end, no?
<Pici> nozes: Is there a question related to that?
<j0d0> This is a reoccurring error with the terminal while using nautilus. Any thoughts? GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_value_free: assertion `value != NULL' failed
<oln> german
<Pici> !de | oln
<ubottu> oln: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * sebuba is away: 
<napster> How can I get the proper extension based on mime-type?
<napster> How can I get the proper extension based on mime-type?
<oln> ah oops wrong channel
<Fitz> I've gotten slightly stuck when I try to load the fs-drive in windows to access my /home ext3 partition
<Fitz> I've found out that my inode size is 256 instead of the required 128
<ikonia> Fitz: required ?
<ikonia> required by what
<Fitz> by fs-drive
<DreadKnight> everyone check this out! http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<ikonia> Fitz: fs-drive is nothing to do with ubuntu, ext3 access in windows is totally unsupported and not an ubuntu issue
<AbhiJit> !ot | DreadKnight
<Fitz> right
<ubottu> DreadKnight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fitz> but let me finish my question
<Fitz> that was the backstory
<Fitz> i used the gparted live cd to refromat my /home so it would have an inode size of 128 but now I cannot load ubuntu
<Fitz> is it possible during the installation of ubuntu to set the inode size when you format the partition?
<ikonia> Fitz: what do you mean "can't load it" please expand
<vacho> anyone experiences with ProFTPD ? it uses the same password for ftp as ssh, thats not good!
<ikonia> vacho: you can configure that to not use system users
<ikonia> vacho: by default all services authenticate of /etc/passw
<Fitz> well when I go to start ubuntu it says that the /home is missing or something
<ikonia> pwd
<ikonia> Fitz: because you've deleted/formatted it
<vacho> ohh, ya thats what I want to do :)
<Fitz> I can't remember the exact phrasing but it won't start
<Fitz> yes
<vacho> ikonia: what do I need to do ?
<ikonia> Fitz: your uuidd will have changed, you'll need to boot into single user mode and change the uuid to the current one
<ikonia> vacho: read the proftpd documentation on virtual users
<Fitz> what is the uuid?
<alienjeff> What is Google?
<ikonia> Fitz: sudo blkid gives it you
<Fitz> grrrr
<vacho> thx!
<ikonia> Fitz: you'll need to update /etc/fstab for /home with the correct uuid
<Fitz> that sound confusing. could I just reload ubuntu on the partitioned ext3 with the inode size of 128?
<ikonia> Fitz: home does not contain ubuntu
<reeniginEesreveR> could someone recommend me a debugger? I have an C++ application. I wanna see its flow and I think the best way is to see it while it is running
<Fitz> true
<Maistux> somebody with avertv working?
<ikonia> Fitz: it's a 30 second job, boot single user, run blkid, edit /etc/fstab with the correct uuid for /home
<Fitz> ok i'll try that
<MarderIII> reeniginEesrveR: joking right? gdb in combination with ddd
<vacho> how do I find out user id of www-data
<ikonia> vacho: id www-data
<todd_> where can i find a good tutorial for n00b on irc?
<ikonia> todd_: ask in #freenode
<todd_> thx
<MarderIII> todd_ www.irchelp.org
<yaaar> howdy
<Hukka> Have newer Ubuntu-kernel's been configured with GPT support?
<ikonia> Hukka: I believe so
<Maistux> help with RM-FP
<ikonia> Maistux: ?
<jinxou> hi
<Maistux> is a controller of avertv volar hx
<ikonia> Maistux: no idea, sorry
<jinxou> is there any boddy using airckrack here ,
<Maistux> sorry about my english
<ikonia> jinxou: #aircrack-ng is the channel
<Maistux> thx
<jinxou> i know but i haven't found what i'm looking for
<ikonia> jinxou: that is the channel for usage of aircrack-ng
<Hukka> ikonia: Do you know if it's possible to get video acceleration under EFI and GPT?
<ikonia> jinxou: you're not even in that channel
<Hukka> The rEfit documentation claims no
<Rotham> hey... I need to install Boost, and I only see v 1.40... is there a way to install 1.41 from repository?
<ikonia> Hukka: the partition type doesn't make a different to that, refit has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> Rotham: no
<Rotham> bummer
<jinxou> is there anybody who have a good wpa dictionnary
<jinxou> ?
<Rotham> thanks
<ikonia> jinxou: what part of "this is not the channel" are you not getting
<Hukka> ikonia: http://refit.sourceforge.net/myths/ There the fact about video acceleration
<sir_tyrion> Does anyone know where I can find out when my screen gets locked (Log file for when screen is locked?)
<Hukka> ikonia: Is that info on refit's documentation incorrect?
<ikonia> Hukka: sorry, I didn't make myself clear, gpt/efi doesn't have anything to do with it, refit is the problem
<Hukka> ikonia: Ah. Is there an alternative? The Macbook wikipage talks only about refit
<ikonia> Hukka: no idea, I just dual boot on the mac
<Hukka> ikonia: Without refit?
<ikonia> Hukka: bootcamp
<Hukka> I need only dualboot too, but the wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation mentions mostly refit
<Hukka> Hm, I see
<jinxou> is there good skin for ubuntu
<jinxou> exept gnome look
<ikonia> jinxou: there are plenty, depends what you like, search the net
<Hukka> ikonia: Could you tell me your setup? GPT, MBR, or hybrid?
<jinxou> i'm looking for something very complete
<ikonia> Hukka: think it's just a straight GPT install with bootcamp, did it ages ago
<ikonia> jinxou: search the net, there are many options
<HoveFirse> Hi folks. I'm running a mediaserver at home, using LL. On a regular basis (1-3 days between) my system simply hangs. No error messages, no responding to keyboard or mouse input, no network contact by ssh. I've tried poking around in log-files, but haven't really found anything. Which logfile would/should document problems? And, since writing to a logfile might be impossible if the system...
<HoveFirse> ...hangs, how should I troubleshoot this? I thought Linux practically never crashed...
<ikonia> HoveFirse: plug a keyboard in, and check if the caps lock light comes on / off
<Hukka> ikonia: Hm, I was under the impression that ubuntu installer will install mbr records, it won't work with pure gpt
<sir_tyrion> Does anyone know where I can find out when my screen gets locked (Log file for when screen is locked?)
<ikonia> Hukka: it does, thats why I used bootcamp
<slipttees> hello
<HoveFirse> @ikonia: Well, currently it's online and running. But I have a wireless keyboard, and the server doesn't respond to it
<boritek> hey, prove that there are more than 1% linux user!!!!!: http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<slipttees> one question, chroot mode, i can start xserver (gdm)
<ikonia> HoveFirse: check it with a physical keyboard when you can
<slipttees> ?
<boritek> hey, prove that there are more than 1% linux user!!!!!: http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<Hukka> ikonia: Hm, but how can you do pure gpt if the installer will force mbr? Won't that result in hybrid?
<HoveFirse> @ikonia: But...if CapsLock was woking...what would it prove?
<ikonia> boritek: that is offtopic here, please don't do that again
<ikonia> HoveFirse: if the kernel was responding at all,
<rypervenche> Can anyone help me with something rather general?
<ikonia> rypervenche: this is ubuntu support, if you need ubuntu help, we can help
<HoveFirse> @ikonia: OK. What about the log files...which should contain any info?
<ikonia> HoveFirse: nothing if the kernel is not alive
<ikonia> HoveFirse: the most realistic issue is a hardware issue, or something like overhearint
<ikonia> HoveFirse: if it was a linux issue, it would error, rather than lock
<ikonia> HoveFirse: or kernel panic then hang
<HoveFirse> @ikonia: I hear ya...I have an nVidia-card in the server...potential problem source?
<rypervenche> Does anyone know how I can make a keyword for a website, but instead of being able to write "%s" in the link, it always stays on the main site.
<ikonia> HoveFirse: depends if that's the hardware problem, could be any device
<hliufjlk> gfkjuhilukfd
<slipttees> one question, chroot mode, i can startx?
<Ken8521> lol
<Shtl> hello all
<HoveFirse> @ikonia: Yup. Well, I guess I could start by removing the graphics card. But locating a hardware problem seems to me to be quite a task.
<ikonia> HoveFirse: it can be
<Xhud> yop
<bihari_> how to do ssh tunneling in ubuntu ?
<bihari_> any one ?
<_OskaR_> damn why cant pwmcontrl find anny pwm devices in 10.04   it does work in 09...
<Shtl> I have downloaded ubuntu-10.04 DVD iso image, now i want it to install to my laptop, without burning it to DVD, how can do that, may be i want to use my 8 GB pen drive. Can any one help me out please?
<mateusz> test
<ikonia> !install  Shtl
<ikonia> !install | Shtl
<ubottu> Shtl: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> oops
<flamewar> bihari_: what do you mean?
<bihari_> ssh tunneling
<flamewar> try ssh -C2qTnN name@daminname
<jbrouhard> is there a way to directly upgrade 8.04 to 10.04 ?
<jbrouhard> via dist-upgrade ?
<flamewar> *domainname
<ikonia> jbrouhard: open the update manager and it will offer an update
<jbrouhard> in 8.04 ?
<ikonia> jbrouhard: yes
<_OskaR_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ikonia> _OskaR_: no
<_OskaR_> ahh sorry hes on 8...
<ikonia> OkropNick: it doesn't matter what he's on - it won't work
<_OskaR_> beer works
<jbrouhard> so the update manager has to be used, command line won't work ?  Okay
<ikonia> _OskaR_: please don't talk nonsense
<ikonia> jbrouhard: the update manager would be a better solution
<krisna> hey everyone
<mateusz> hello!
<krisna> i want to know about links
<knoppix> hello
<sir_tyrion> Does anyone know where I can find out when my screen gets locked (Log file for when screen is locked?) gdm manager is used
<sir_tyrion> Does anyone know where the "Lock Screen" script is?
<ikonia> gdm doesn't log your screen
<knoppix> how to install flash on iceweasl
<knoppix> anyone ..
<ikonia> knoppix: in knoppix ?
<knoppix> yes
<ikonia> knoppix: then don't ask here, this is ubuntu support only
<ikonia> knoppix: knoppix has it's own support resources
<knoppix> any leads
<ikonia> knoppix: not here
<n0rb33r7> Hi! I'd like to ask for your help guys
<n0rb33r7> I can't use KVpnc
<Algorithm_42> hello i have a question of hardware
<n0rb33r7> I'd like to connect to an OpenVPN network
<ikonia> Algorithm_42: then ask in ##hardware
<Algorithm_42> So here I have 2 ram choice for my eeepc, except I do not know exactly which take 2 (I want the best of course!) So here are the characteristic 2 = 1 -> 1GB PC2 6400S 666 12 2Rx16 | the 2 = 1GB PC2 4200S 444 2Rx8 E3
<Algorithm_42> oh sorry :S
<ikonia> Algorithm_42: nothing to do with ubuntu , use ##hardware or ##eeepc
<n0rb33r7> WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this
<n0rb33r7> debug: [openvpn]
<n0rb33r7> debug: [openvpn] Wed Oct 6 18:44:29 2010 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this
<n0rb33r7> debug: [openvpn]
<n0rb33r7> debug: [openvpn] Wed Oct 6 18:44:31 2010 WARNING: this configuration may cache passwords in memory -- use the auth-nocache option to prevent this I got this error when I want to connect to OpenVPN
<FloodBot4> n0rb33r7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> !pastebin | nou
<ubottu> nou: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !pastebin | noplamodo
<ubottu> noplamodo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrRoboto> which is the best program to use for ripping dvd9 to dvd5?
<krisna> hey ikonia can you help me??
<ikonia> krisna: with what ?
<Algorithm_42> I am alone on #eeepc :/
<krisna> i come from indonesia
<Algorithm_42> and #hardware dont work (or it's me?)
<ikonia> Algorithm_42: it's ##eeepc and ##hardware
<acicula> ##hardware perhaps? or maybe it requires you to be a registered user(to freenode, askin #freenode if you dont know how)
<ikonia> Algorithm_42: sorry, #eeepc and ##hardware
<krisna> hey ikonia i have a question for you can you help me??
<ikonia> krisna: how can I help ?
<ikonia> krisna: ask the question
<Algorithm_42> ikonia = yes but it's the same result
<krisna> i want to learn  about links mikrotik
<ikonia> Algorithm_42: ask #freenode for help to get into those channels, I'm in them and they are working fine
<ikonia> krisna: thats not really anything to do with ubuntu, so this channel can't help
<Shtl> ikonia: actually i tried with UnetBootin, Universal USB installer, and USB startup disk creator, they are unable to do it, they failed to extract DVD iso image
<Pataliebre> hi, i do this:
<Pataliebre> vim /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43xx.conf
<tzafrir_laptop> Something here just doesn't make sense:
<Shtl> ikonia: is there any other  way to do with DVD iso image?
<Pataliebre> and i insert blacklist bcm43xx blacklist b43 blacklist b43legacy blacklist ndiswrapper blacklist ssb
<krisna> ikonia :but i use os ubuntu
<tzafrir_laptop> I wrote a simple wrapper to record the command udev attempts to run (for usb_modeswitch)
<ikonia> Shtl: if they fail to extract with multiple tools, then I suggest your image may be wrong
<Janhouse> What is the name of that "terminal server client" to access windows rdp?
<ikonia> krisna: yes, but we don't teach you about wirless hardware or protocols in here
<tzafrir_laptop> The error I get from usb_modeswitch is:  No default vendor/product ID given. Aborting.
<Janhouse> To launch it from terminal/whatever
<krisna> apakah ada orang indonesia yang gabung disini??
<Pici> !id | krisna
<ubottu> krisna: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<rusivi> Pataliebre What is more helpful in getting the device working with ndiswrapper is the chipset/usb device your working on.
<Shtl> ikonia: but those tool will work with DVD iso image?
<tzafrir_laptop> But the respective udev rule does not attempt to do that:  ATTRS{idVendor}=="1bbb", ATTRS{idProduct}=="f000", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<ikonia> Shtl: yes, but they are not working with your image, so maybe the image is wrong, as they work for other people
<krisna> pici : hey
<trism> Janhouse: rdesktop can access windows rdp (for remote desktop sessions if that's what you're looking for)
<jags> I'm trying to get my wireless to work, its a broadcom b4312
<tzafrir_laptop> So this suggests usb_modeswitch should have been completely broken. But I suspect this is not the case.
<jags> the STA driver doesn't work
<tzafrir_laptop> What am I missing?
<Janhouse> it was tsclient. Was looking to install it on arch.
<Janhouse> Thx
<krisna> ikonia : what is the fungtion of airmon-ng??
<Dr_Willis> jags:  i had one laptop where i had to use the older broadcom driver, and not the sta driver. But i dont have that laptop any more.
<jags> Its so weird It wouldn't work @ all, then last night it worked for 2 hours with no problems, then this morning it doesn't work again
<BladeMcCool> hi there. i have ubuntu 10.04.1 and I'd like to upgrade perl from 5.10.1 to something newer. Is this possible without a lot of pain?
<erUSUL> BladeMcCool: short answer would be: no
<ikonia> kichawa: its a monitoring tool isn't it, I don't know though
<krisna> hey hacker in this joined
<ikonia> krisna: what are you talking about ?
<aeon-ltd> BladeMcCool: maybe with a ppa
<BladeMcCool> its a shame. there is some bug in 5.10.1 that breaks Apache2::Reload for mod_perl work.
<jbrouhard> Anyone ever try changing the usplash during boot-up in 10.04 ?  namely on HP Pavilion Laptops ?
<krisna> the fungtion of airmon-ng
<ikonia> BladeMcCool: in what ?
<ikonia> krisna: I suggest you try the channel #ubuntu-id for indonesian support
<BladeMcCool> ikonia: a bug in some part of perl 5.10.1 dealing with inheritance, perl bug #72866, apparently seems to be fixed in 5.11.5+
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<Pici> mocha0range: perl 5.11.5 isn't even in Maverick, the next version of Ubuntu due in less than a week.
<Pici> mocha0range: sorry, mistab.
<Pici> BladeMcCool: perl 5.11.5 isn't even in Maverick, the next version of Ubuntu due in less than a week.
<rusivi> jags: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nafri> msg nickserv identify helloworld
<c3l> nooo
<rww> !identify | nafri
<ubottu> nafri: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<BladeMcCool> i hear 5.10.0 lacks the bug as well .. any way to downgrade easily from 5.10.1 to 5.10.0 ? lol
<c3l> nafri: change your password, make sure you type /msg not just msg
<ikonia> BladeMcCool: no
<aeon-ltd> nafri: also, although convenient, not having auto join prevents these problems
<izardstreet> i upgraded to 10.10 and my Rhythmbox icon disappeared from the sys tray
<ikonia> !10.10 | izardstreet
<ubottu> izardstreet: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<izardstreet> any help in restoring it?
<philinux> izardstreet: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=385
<ikonia> izardstreet: read what ubottu sent you
<tzafrir_laptop> hmm... for some strange reason usb_modeswitch didn't read data from the config file (/etc/usb_modeswitch.d/1bbb:f000).
<tzafrir_laptop> Fixed temporarily by passing the parameters (-v, -p, -M) explicitly in the udev rule
<tzafrir_laptop> bah
<ganeshran> hi guys
<bihari_>  how to run sshd on ubuntu
<kthakore> How do I change the audio card wine is listening on ?
<Dr_Willis> bihari_:  install the openssh server/service
<ikonia> bihari_: install the package openssh-server and it does it all for you
<ganeshran> can you tell me how to turn on wireless in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !sshd > bihari_
<ubottu> bihari_, please see my private message
<ikonia> !wireless | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bihari_> i did that
<ikonia> bihari_: then it's done
<izardstreet> wow i regret upgrading to 10.10, no sound and other bugs, will these all be fixed by the 10th?
<erUSUL> izardstreet: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rusivi> !maverick | izardstreet
<ubottu> izardstreet: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ganeshran> actually i just want to turn on wireless
<Mrokii> hello. I wanted to make Ubunut 10.04 show the messages during boot (instead of the splash-screen). According to some sites one has to edit the file "/etc/default/grub". I don't have that file however. Only a grub.old is in that directory. Can anybody tell me what to do?
<ganeshran> i tried the Fn+F2 but it doesnt work on ubuntu
<erUSUL> Mrokii: what version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> ganeshran: yes, that guide tells you how to configure wirless (enable it)
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  10.04
<Dr_Willis> Mrokii:  theres a 'text' option you can use that disables plymouth totally and lets you see all the messages like the old-timer disrtos do.
<Dr_Willis> Mrokii:  theres a factoid on it.. but i cant recall what it is.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: does nosplash still work ?
<kthakore> ganeshran: is this for wireless enable/
<kthakore> ?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: actualized from previous version or fresh install?
<Dr_Willis> !boottest
<bihari_> then how shud i start playing to it
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  not any more.
<ganeshran> kthakore: yes it is
<ikonia> bihari_: ssh to the server,
<kthakore> ganeshran: what laptop is this?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I have upgraded from a previous version. And I don't use Grub2, but the old grub that has been used on earlier Ubuntu-versions.
<jags> sorry rusivi, I just fixed it
<ganeshran> kthakore: it is a dell. the usual shortcut is Fn+F2
<erUSUL> Mrokii: then you have to edit old /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> ganeshran: some dells have a switch,
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Okay, thank you, I will have a look at that.
<rusivi> jags: Cool what did you do to fix it?
<kthakore> ganeshran: ok I have a dell machine that has a hardware switch for wireless
<ikonia> ganeshran: contact dell support to find out the correct sueqnce, then we can try to hepl you
<jags> apparently in addition to the bcmwl-kernel-source, I needed the bcmwl-modaliases installed as well
<jags> then reboot
<ganeshran> ikonia: It works in windows so its not a hardware setting
<erUSUL> Mrokii: this line « # defoptions=quiet splash » remove the splash and quiet options from it
<glenn_> any way to get the indicator applet to work with thunderbird instead of evolution?
<rusivi> jags: Nice job, ty for sharing
<ganeshran> this is iwconfig output
<erUSUL> Mrokii: and run « sudo update-grub »
<job127> hi. using gdm with lucid (and without any gdm themes installed), i can no longer see an option to select a different session. do i miss something?
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  if you add 'text' to that line. you get the text mode. :) which i like.. but that also stop gdm.
<jags> now if I can just get my notebook to suspend I'll have everything working, atm if I close the lid it will go into suspend, but will never wake up, or rather fans and hd turn on, but no screen
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: ;) noted; thanks
<ganeshran> http://pastebin.com/XZE8N8KV
<kthakore> how do I change the audio card wine is using for audio?
<ikonia> ganeshran: your wirless is enabled then
<ikonia> ganeshran: it's done
<ganeshran> but the wireless network is grayed out
<ganeshran> do i have to disconnect wired to make it enabled
<ikonia> ganeshran: as I said, if you READ the link you where sent, it will tell you how to enable it
<rusivi> jags: Can it successfully hibernate?
<ganeshran> ikonia: ok i am going through it now. I was following steps one by one
<jags> rusivi, I'm not sure, I try and hibernate but it basically shutsdown
<Fitz> thanks for the help ikonia but i didn't know how to edit /etc/fstab from the terminal so I just ended up reinstalling ubuntu
<jags> rusivi, Its the same as if I shutdown the system, don't see a difference
<rusivi> jags: Hibernation should shut it down, then come back up in the state immediately prior to the hibernate.
<ikonia> Fitz: ok
<Fitz> I had just installed it the day before so it wasn't a big deal.
<jags> rusivi, yah i suppose that does work, but if it takes just as long to boot up as to come back from hybernate it seems silly to not just shut it down in the first place
<jags> rusivi, i'd like to close the lid and come back to it quickly, is that not possible?
<ganeshran> Since your card is listed in network-admin you can easily setup the network configuring. In network-admin select the Wireless connection entry and then click the Properties button
<ganeshran> It says this but the device is coming as a dropdown
<ikonia> ganeshran: yes ?
<rusivi> jags: The lid closing then coming back should be possible.
<ganeshran> ikonia: there is no properties button
<ikonia> ganeshran: use common sense
<jags> rusivi, I can set it to just black out the screen instead, but my battery gets eaten while it runs
<ikonia> ganeshran: you select the device
<ganeshran> yes it says inactive
<rusivi> jags: When you try to come back from a standby due to lid close, if you type on the keyboard does the screen recover?
<ikonia> ganeshran: then there is something wrong as iwconfig shows the card,
<jags> rusivi, no from suspend it never comes back, have to hard reboot it
<jags> rusivi, I tried ctrl-alt+7 and other terminals didn't seem to do anything
<zayr> I keep ssh port 22: Connection refused
<zayr> anyone know where can be problem ?
<ganeshran> ok i will google around and go through the rest of the document. I am not a noob by the way. just new to linux
<erUSUL> zayr: a firewall ?
<ikonia> zayr: sshd is not running on the remote machine
<zayr> ikonia: mine machine
<zayr> erUSUL: ubuntu one ?
<javier__> join/ #lin-u-es
<rizzuh> join #python
<erUSUL>  /join #channelname
<javier__> join/ #lin-u-es
<javier__> hay alguien de el salvador
<javier__> aqui
<klync> join($self, @channels)
<zayr> so
<ikonia> zayr: ssh localhost
<ikonia> zayr: test it
<zayr> ikonia: yes that works
<ikonia> zayr: ok, so then there is a firewall somewhere blocking it
<ganeshran> is the network-admin same as gnome-network-admin tool
<ganeshran> In the hosts tab it gives ff02:0 four entries till ff02:3
<zayr> ikonia: oh
<zayr> thats my router
<javier__> join/ #ubuntues
<zayr> :X
<erUSUL> !es | javier__
<ubottu> javier__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> javier__: la / va *antes* de join, no despues.
<bihari_> ssh-copy-id username@remotehost ? how to use this command?  i am not getting it
<bihari_> i have made fingerprint
<ikonia> bihari_: you don't need that command
<erUSUL> zayr: you probably have to set up a port forwarding rule on the router
<rypervenche> Where can I find the programs that are run at start-up? I need to find the code that my computer uses to start ibus-daemon.
<ikonia> bihari_: what do you actually want to do
<zayr> erUSUL: its ok now
<bihari_> just wants to access my computer from my college lab
<bihari_> so that i can bypass my college firewall
<ikonia> bihari_: ok - we are not going to help with that
<zayr> eh it isnt
<zayr> i disabled SP1 firewall
<zayr> but still cant connect
<ikonia> bihari_: that's breaking your colleges terms of access, so please contact them
<bihari_> ikonia,  but can you help me in config  ssh daemon
<ThinWhiteDuke> does  anyone use ktorrent
<ThinWhiteDuke> i  cant get it to open ports
<ikonia> bihari_: no - we are not going to help you bypass your college firewall
<bihari_> who said you to bypass my college firewall did i ? said that ?
<bihari_> are you paid helper of ubuntu ?
<ikonia> 8:32 < bihari_> so that i can bypass my college firewall
<ikonia> bihari_: you said that
<bihari_> yes my profersor told me
<ikonia> bihari_: no he didn't
<ikonia> bihari_: we will not help, please don't ask again
<bihari_> whats wrong in it if i have to get my files
<bihari_> from my computers
<Belnadifia> Salut tous le monde
<ikonia> bihari_: we will not help, please don't ask again
<ariakus> how can I make gnome panel not to mess with screen rectangle?
<bihari_> we will not help ? or only you ?
<bihari_> dont use "we"
<ikonia> bihari_: the channel will not help
<bihari_> i think  i have to change the disrto
<bihari_> bye
<ikonia> bye
<ariakus> ive created a anel but it creates a stripe along screen edge where windows won't maximize to
<zayr> bihari_: tunnel ?
<ganeshran> hi is this a wireless card entry 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<ganeshran> i got it from lspci
<bihari_> zayr yes brother
<erUSUL> yes
<ikonia> zayr: please don't discuss that topic
<luichii> hello
<erUSUL> ganeshran: that card needs firmware. « sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter » if you are connected via wire to internet in the machine
<zayr> i used to use tunnel for that :P
<bihari_> zayr,  yes i dont have paid vps or ssh acount that support ssh tunneling so i decided to make ssh daemon
<ikonia> zayr: what part of "please don't discuss" am I not making clear
<ganeshran> erUSUL: thanks. I will get it. I am connected through wired
<zayr> ok
<zayr> i hate cisco...
<ganeshran> erUSUL: it is downloading now
<bihari_> zayr can we talk in PM
<ikonia> zayr: that is nothing to do with ubuntu, please keep that sort of comment to yourself
<JangKro> what's the main diff b/w Ubuntu and Debian ... can't Ubuntu do anything debian can do, just often easier?
<c3l> JangKro: stable releases more up to date
<zayr> ikonia: i disabled firewall but still cant connect to ssh
<jmcantrell> what's a good laptop whose hardware works out of the box with ubuntu?
<ikonia> zayr: can you ping the box you are trying to connect from ?
<rypervenche> Where can I find the programs that are run at start-up? I need to find the exact code that my computer uses to start ibus-daemon.
<c3l> JangKro: Id say main differences is out of the box everything just works, the communities and the release cycles
<JangKro> i've heard ubuntu been called debian for ladies ... but if it's just as powerful why's it eve ncalled that?
<ikonia> rypervenche: /etc/init.d
<zayr> ikonia: of course
<ikonia> JangKro: people being silly, nothing more
<rypervenche> ikonia: Thanks.
<zayr> ikonia: and from another shell server too
<ganeshran> JangKro: maybe because its so easy to use.
<ikonia> zayr: are you trying to go from that machine to your machien, or to that machien from your machine
<ZonerX> yep
<zayr> ikonia: both
<ikonia> zayr: does either one work ?
<zayr> ikonia:
<zayr> damn
<c3l> JangKro: just as powerful, but you dont have to understan it all to use it. it is 'noob friendly' but nothing limits the experienced users at all. so its fine for all users. Id call ubuntu debians younger, less complicated daughter
<zayr> from another machine to mine machine
<ThinWhiteDuke> can  i make the alt key be spacebar in  ubuntu
<erUSUL> ganeshran: what it finish you have to reboot
<Dr_Willis> jmcantrell:  a great many of them do. I would look for one with Nvidia video however. It tends to be a bit easier to get working fully.
<ganeshran> erUSUL: ok it still downloading
<ariakus> c3l: it's not noob friendly, it uses uncommon solution not found in other distros
<zayr> ikonia: i mean i cant connect to my local machine from outside or ssh@myip but ssh@localhost works
<ikonia> zayr: hang on - from the other machine, what IP are you using to connect to your machine (PM me if you don't want to say it in the channel)
<ganeshran> isnt being noob friendly actually a compliment.
<jmcantrell> Dr_Willis: i'm looking for specific models. i just recently got an asus laptop where everything seems to work ok, but the webcam is upside down.
<c3l> ganeshran: it is
<ariakus> how can I make gnome panel not to substract from screen rectangle?
<ganeshran> The only way linux will become mainstream is more distros like ubuntu which serve a bigger community than just the enthusiasts
<c3l> ariakus: that would be not following standards. noobfriendly is usability for the inexperienced, they dont care about standards
<ugliefrog> has anyone seen or heard of an app that will sort photos by face recognition...if so whats it callled
<dborba> ganeshran, all you need is 1 nerd per house hold
<Dr_Willis> jmcantrell:  sounds like a driver bug..  proberly fixable with some setting.  or check out --> webcamstudio -> http://www.ws4gl.org/
<zayr> ikonia: i wont say that
<ganeshran> dborba: lol nerds seem to be in short supply. 1 per household is a large ratio
<subone> Yesterday I accidentally formatted my 1TB external drive. I was able to recover it with testdisk. However, today after taking a closer look I see that my Projects and Pictures directories are empty! IDK how this could have happened, but does anyone have any ideas to fix this?
<ariakus> zayr: mangle it then
<Rotham> there is typically more like 1 nerd nerd in every 30 or 40 houses
<zayr> ikonia: i mean have ubuntu some default fw settings or something ? do i need to reconfigure openssh config ?
<c3l> ariakus: and could you give me an example where ubuntu doesnt follow the standards?
<ikonia> zayr: you can just pm it to me so the channel doesn't see
<c3l> JangKro: read http://blog.tabo.pe/archives/2006/09/19/breaking-up-with-you-your-daughter-is-prettier-and-easier/ :)
<ganeshran> subone: format as in quick format or complete?
<subone> quick format
<StryKaizer> is anyone running eclipse on ubuntu? and if yes, which java do you use?
<dborba> ganeshran, haha - i was under the impression the numbers were growing rapidly. now days half the kids in highschool know how to use a capture card to record themselves playing halo or what not :P
<juk> what difference between dd /dev/random bs=1 count=20|xxd -p; and echo $((RANDOM))|xxd -p looks similar
<ganeshran> StryKaizer: I am running. But i just installed it using apt-get. dont know which version it installed
<juk> what difference between dd /dev/random bs=1 count=20|xxd -p; and echo $((RANDOM))|openssl sha1
<luichii> i want to install gnash 0.8.8, on synaptic i have 0.8.7 i am on ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx so i added deb http://www.getgnash.org/debs/ubuntu lucid main in /etc/apt/sources.list and then in software sources i added http://getgnash.org/gnashdev.key and ticked it then in synaptic i click on reload button but it appear 0.8.7 version what i'm doing wrong? thanks
<StryKaizer> I'm running eclipse on java sun, but I'm thinking about trying the opensource java on 10.10
<StryKaizer> ic ganeshran
<ikonia> zayr: your routed is not doing portforward to port 22 correctly
<StryKaizer> its not as stable as I wouldve liked
<ganeshran> StryKaizer: have they already forked java? There was buzz in the dev community
<StryKaizer> running it for a year on sun atm
<juk> what difference between dd /dev/random bs=1 count=20|xxd -p; and echo $((RANDOM))|openssl sha1 they look similar and which one is stronger and better to use for encryption
<StryKaizer> dunno ganeshran
<zayr> ikonia: oh thanks
<ikonia> zayr: check your router out
<ganeshran> erUSUL: It is installed. Do i need to reboot ? It didnt ask me to
<dajhorn> juk: random is real entropy.  Anything else is pseudo-random or otherwise implementation specific.
<ariakus> how can I make gnome panel not to substract from screen rectangle?
<erUSUL> ganeshran: yes; a reboot is the best thing. sometimes just reloading the driver may be enough
<merciza> echo $((RANDOM))|openssl sha1 is better
<magicj> I want to change the text that is shown by the gltext screen saver.   I changed the exec line in the gltext.desktop file and hit ctrl-shift-L to see if it worked.  No change, how do  I make this change happen
<erUSUL> ariakus: set it to hide autmatically?
<luichii> i want to install gnash 0.8.8, on synaptic i have 0.8.7 i am on ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx so i added deb http://www.getgnash.org/debs/ubuntu lucid main in /etc/apt/sources.list and then in software sources i added http://getgnash.org/gnashdev.key and ticked it then in synaptic i click on reload button but it appear 0.8.7 version what i'm doing wrong? thanks
<StryKaizer> seems like sun-java6 will be available in 10.10
<ganeshran> erUSUL: ok i will reboot and back in 2 mins
<juk> dajhorn: thanks; merciza: why?
<ariakus> erUSUL: it leaves a small gap still, plus of ciurce I want it visible
<neha__> Is it possible to play two songs, where one songs sound is directed to head phones and another's to speaker.
<swex_> anybody plz: I like to play quake, and I have couple of keyboard layout, so if I switch layout in game keys stopping to work, do you know how to bind game actions to key, not to layot symbol.. thx
<dajhorn> merciza, juk:  No, $RANDOM is not better.  Go read the bash man page.    /dev/random is almost always better to seed crypto for something that matters.
<juk> merciza: how is that better?
<dajhorn> juk: What are you trying to do?
<antIP> VLC and Movie Player are having trouble playing back ISO images that they previously played fine. The movies play for about 2-3 minutes and then stops playing. What's strange is that these movies played fine only last week.
<merciza> is its for scripting i would say its better and more effective
<merciza> what are we going for
<merciza> security speed ?
<ganeshran> erUSUL: Thanks a ton!!! I am online in wireless
<erUSUL> ganeshran: no problem
<juk> dajhorn: well, i want create signature for evolution with part of random key and another i'll store locally along with date
<ganeshran> erUSUL: I would have never figured out the right firmware driver. Is there a list which gives drives according to WLAN cards
<luichii> i want to install gnash 0.8.8, on synaptic i have 0.8.7 i am on ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx then following http://www.getgnash.org/packages/ i added deb http://www.getgnash.org/debs/ubuntu lucid main in /etc/apt/sources.list and then in software sources i added http://getgnash.org/gnashdev.key and ticked it then in synaptic i click on reload button but it appear 0.8.7 version what i'm doing wrong? thanks
<merciza> aaah go with a proper random
<balzac5000> I've Googled the pa-jeezus out of this and have found at least six different suggested solutions. Can someone possibly direct me to the document that shows the correct Ubuntu method on how to make a USB hard drive mount at the same mount point each time on reboot?
<erUSUL> ganeshran: www.linuxwireless.org is a very good resource
<juk> merciza: $((RANDOM)) so it's real, means entropy, how dajhorn said, ok
<ariakus> so i cannot put the panel over windows?
<ganeshran> erUSUL: I had visited this link and got the lpsci comamnd from there. But i only saw the forums
<ganeshran> I will check other parts of the site now. Thanks again.
<chandru_in> I have wired internet on my laptop which I want to share with my phone through wifi.  I created an ad hoc network in network manager.  But the phone is unable to find this network
<chandru_in> it doesn't work even if I enter the details manually on the phone
<StaCole> ubuntu en español???
<Pici> !es | StaCole
<ubottu> StaCole: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<StaCole> ubottu,  gracias
<StaCole> thank you
<dajhorn> balzac5000: The easy way is to give the filesystem a label.  The harder way is to put the uuid into the fstab.
<balzac5000> dajhorn: Thanks for the response!
<jeroenimo> anyone on this: I have a toshiba netbook nb200, just installed 10.10 UNR, but it boots painfully slow, I tried switching between ACPI and compatibility in the BIOS, but that does not help, 10.4 boots in like 20 secs..
<balzac5000> So e2label and stick into fstab, eh?
<dajhorn> balzac5000: Is the disk just for you, or for more than one user?
<balzac5000> Just for root
<chandru_in> I that even the right way to share internet through wifi?
<dajhorn> balzac5000: Okay, yes, label the disk.   Depending on circumstances, the mount should be /media/$LABEL or $HOME/.gvfs/$LABEL (ish)
<ganeshran> chandru_in: do you have a router?
<glitchd> hi everyone
<glitchd> and linux gurus in here?
<glitchd> *any
<balzac5000> dajhorn: Bitchin'! I'll give that a try - thanks again!
<dajhorn> balzac5000: Welcome.
<coz_> glitchd,  well this is certainly one channel for that ...what is the issue
<Hukka> Is anyone running ubuntu with refit on a Macbook? I'd really appreciate the list of mbr that works
<chandru_in> ganeshran, I'm trying to create an adhoc network from my laptop and access it from my phone.  the laptop has wired internet access
<glitchd> i was wondering..
<glitchd> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<glitchd> windows is 6
<ncurses> guys, just a quick question. i will try running LAMP on ubuntu, however I am also adding firewall capability on the same machine. what is the best firewall option for these kind of set up? Sorry guys i am a newbie on ubuntu. I am using mostly freebsd for production servers
<glitchd> *64 bit
<glitchd> linux is 10.04 and its 32 bit
<glitchd> is there any way i can boot my linux installation while inside of windows?
<coz_> glitchd,   ok   only...try to keep things in one line and not continually press enter.... the channle is already difficult to follow somethimes:)
<glitchd> via a virtual machine or something simialiar?
<dajhorn> ncurses:  Try UFW for simple configurations.
<glitchd> ok sry
<coz_> glitchd,  well it may be possible with vmware  but I am not sure  ... I do know it can be done in reverse,,, ie,,,boot your windows install from inside ubuntu   but I have not done that recently and I dont have  the pricedure off the top of my head
<coz_> procedure
<dajhorn> ncurses: iptables sucks badly compared to pf.   Try not to touch the native Linux commands.
<elisa871> has anyone here used "Citrix"???
<rusivi> JangKro: Debian may be viewed as the foot that Ubuntu walks on.
<coz_> glitchd,  you could join #vmware channel   and  probably ##linux channel  if no one here knows how
<zayr> how can i set permissions to user to not see others folders ?
<seidos> elisa871, i used it several years ago.  there is a linux terminal services project.  they have a channel #ltsp
<jeroenimo> zayr: not "see" ?
<glitchd> umm..how would i do that from xchat?
<zayr> jeroenimo: yes like ls /home/anotheruser
<jeroenimo> chmod -r /dir/
<elisa871> sidos is there any cracked version of the newest version of Citrix?
<IdleOne> !warez | elisa871
<ubottu> elisa871: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<seidos> glitchd, /j #linux or /j #vmware
<IdleOne> glitchd: /join #vmware
<ariakus> glitchd: technically you can make a VM disk which is the partition, but I doubt it will work
<glitchd> well, thanks guys
<ariakus> how can I make gnome panel not to substract from screen rectangle?
<ncurses> dajhorn, i tried that before on my laptop. yeah its pretty neat and easy to configure as you need just to open ports and run it. does ubuntu have a much more like a PF style firewalling? adding the keep states/synproxy states etc?
<zayr> is there any way how to remove an user from W,who,netstat lsof commands ?
<zayr> or set to user that he cant use this commands ?
<j3ckyl> Any know why the load average would spike to 8 when transferring via NFS
<j3ckyl> export is
<j3ckyl> rw,no_root_squash,async
<j3ckyl> fstab is
<j3ckyl> rw,hard,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,timeo=14,intr 0 0
<j3ckyl> media is 100 Full Duplex
<ariakus> and unrelated question: is there a way to put all control panels in one window instead retarded system/parameters menu?
<ariakus> *instead of
<dajhorn> ncurses: Nope.   You can do these things, but not easily.   I have yet to see anybody not-botch Linux firewalling, so try to use a rule generator.
<jbrouhard> j3ckyl, most likely read/write from the CPU
<science> i <3 Ubuntu ;)
<j3ckyl> Yeah, I looked at IOSTAT and it's not reflecting it there
<coz_> glitchd,  actually if you type    /join #vmware  it will work
<j3ckyl> sda               1.57        63.62       163.94   53589424  138089376
<dajhorn> ncurses: If you're running a server and not doing anything like NAT, then the best choice would be to just rebind services like sshd to internal interfaces and not use the firewall features.
<uLinux> ei
<rusivi> luichii: I would uninstall 0.8.7 first before trying to install 0.8.8
<chandru_in> Does anyone here share internet this way?
<elisa872> what does warez mean?
<uLinux> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kermit> why does parted_server hang for like 3 minutes when i'm just starting installing ubuntu?
<ariakus> illegally obtained software
<IdleOne> elisa872: we do not provide help on finding cracked software. Please don't ask
<magnetron> elisa872: it means illegally copied software
<ncurses> dajhorn, i see... i am planning to make a DNS,WEB,FTP on external eth and DHCP on int_if so i really need to do a NAT...
<dborba> elisa87, google define: warez
<rusivi> balzac5000 Storage Device Manager via Ubuntu Software Center may be of interest to keep a USB drive auto-mounted upon startup.
<uLinux> well she only wants to know the meaning http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warez
<ariakus> screw it. is there a way to put all control panels in one window instead retarded system/parameters menu?
<elisa872> I want to include accounting to Citrix, do you have any idea?
<dborba> type of question that google is perfect for...
<emerson> oi
<IdleOne> elisa87: ask ##windows or ##citrix
<balzac5000> rusivi: I appreciate the suggestion. I prowled that in my new Lynx install and I can't find ANYTHING in it about adjusting or assigning a mount point - just what the present mount point is.
<elisa872> I mean i want to give credits to customers so as to have a timely manner
<emerson> alguem do brasil?
<balzac5000> rusivi: Which was disappointing...
<uLinux> !br | emerson
<ubottu> emerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<emerson> !br
<coz_> glitchd,  did you get into those channels?
<elisa872> thx idleone
<balzac5000> rusivi: Did I miss something?
<uLinux> I can't hear the terminal sound (bell?) how can i fix this?
<zippytech> i need to add .phtml files to ubuntu apache any idea what file it should be placed in
<dborba> uLinux, that seems like a good thing :P
<zippytech> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml
<zippytech> I have tried serveral files but no go
<IdleOne> uLinux: go to Edit > Profiles > Edit > check the box for terminal bell
<uLinux> IdleOne: it's already checked
<uLinux> :s
<IdleOne> reopen terminal
<ThinWhiteDuke> my  spacebar broke
<ThinWhiteDuke> 12$ on ebay for new one
<dborba> ThinWhiteDuke, seems to be working
<ncurses> dajhorn, one more question what kind of firewall do you use to protect your ubuntu production servers?
<ThinWhiteDuke> hah
<ThinWhiteDuke> after   10  tries
<dajhorn>  ncurses: OpenBSD
<ThinWhiteDuke> each  space
<ThinWhiteDuke> are rollout keyboards  anygood
<dborba> ThinWhiteDuke, that is pretty annoying - as you said though, new keyboard is cheap
<ThinWhiteDuke> in might get   one for emergency
<ncurses> crap! i really love openbsd but its easy to setup all the services on linux and ffreebsd.. lol
<dajhorn> ncurses: PF is about as good as it gets.
<rusivi> balzac5000: No. Just made a friendly suggestion.
<dborba> ThinWhiteDuke, alternatively you could remap the space to another key for the time being
<dajhorn> ncurses: The kFreeBSD project is nearly usable.
<dajhorn> ncurses: The Debian/Ubuntu userland on top of the FreeBSD kernel is very nice.   ZFS too.
<uLinux> IdleOne: in Sound Preferences I have set like this: Sound theme Ubuntu; Alert sound Default From Theme.. alert volume is high and still can't hear terminal sound ie if i type backspace i should hear a sound
<rusivi> chandru_in: At first glance, Cell WiFi through Ad-Hoc laptop WiFi ethernet  is a simple concept. It is dependent on highly complicated inter-NIC VLAN technology that I am not aware has native use in Ubuntu yet.
<Rotham> hey... not sure if this is the right channel for this, but could I get some feedback on this ... http://codepad.org/4zly3oI9 ?
<ncurses> dajhorn, i know. but i don't have any extra machine. so what i use to do is install it all on one box. =)
<blakkheim> dajhorn: or you could just use regular freebsd :)
<Rotham> I ahve no clue whats wrong :P
<dajhorn> blakkheim: freebsd-upgrade?  Yuck.   Ports?  Yuck yuck.
<IdleOne> uLinux: I don't know why but it is not working for me either.
<blakkheim> dajhorn: i love both
<rusivi> elisa872: Usually software vendors, like Citrix, provide prospective customers/developers/students demos and complimentary copies of their software for personal education/use. You should check out their website for the technology type your interested in.
<uLinux> IdleOne: on the virtual machine if works fine. terminal was never edited maybe that's the problem
<ncurses> blakkheim, don't you like freebsd-upgrade?
<dajhorn> blakkheim: Doing change control on the BSDs in a large company is painful.   APT is the One True Way for systems discipline.
<ncurses> dajhorn, yeah i get your point on that
<luichii> rusivi: i have it unistalled
<rusivi> chandru_in: But it is a cool idea!
<coz_> Rotham,   mm  you may be missing some library module  there
<coz_> Rotham,  what is it you are compiling?
<antIP> has anyone noticed failure to play back DVDs in VLC and/or Media Player after recent kernal update?
<rusivi> luichii: I had the same problem you did, let me get you the solution.
<dajhorn> ncurses: If you're doing the home server thing, then you'll probably need to learn iptables and/or UFW.    Way back,  I used the ipmasq package, but it was deprecated.
<elisa872> my company has a older version ... I was wondering if i can find a free new version
<luichii> rusivi: i guess the problem is having two repositorys with the same package?
<Rotham> coz_ trying to compile something thats supposed too let me use googles v8 engine to process javascript with python...
<ariakus> how can I make gnome panel not to substract from screen rectangle?
<carlosfrg> hola
<Rotham> i just found a precompiled one that appears to work mostly tho :D
<coz_> Rotham,   mm do you have a link for downloading that source ?
<luichii> rusivi: without adding any repository i had gnash but as i said is on 0.8.7 version
<dajhorn> ariakus: Right-click the panel,  click "Properties", disable "Autohide".
<blue_pearl> having trouble connecting samsung mobile via bluetooth to Ubuntu10.4 to use as gprs modem ....works fine with usb...any help?
<ariakus> dajhorn: it's not set to autohide
<Rotham> coz_ this is the project page http://code.google.com/p/pyv8/wiki/HowToBuild  ... I already installed all of the pre-reqs
<dajhorn> ariakus: Then enable it, and the panel will disappear, giving the entire desktop.
<coz_> Rotham,  ok let me check this out...hold on
<ncurses> dajhorn, for now i guess i will most likely make a home server but moving to ubuntu as production servers one of my target in the near future.
<Rotham> coz_ I seem to have gotten it working now anyway but thanks :)
<coz_> Rotham,  oh ok
<rusivi> A walkthrough was provided by a fellow community member in https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnash/+bug/608110
<ncurses> but of course i will also consider a separate firewall solution for it like openbsd
<rusivi> luichii
<blue_pearl> hi any body there?
<c3l> blue_pearl: always
<c3l> !ask | blue_pearl
<ncurses> blue_pearl, were here...
<ubottu> blue_pearl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lispy1> Sometimes when I run aptitude commands from the command line a graphical window pops up.  Is there a way to disable the popups?
<ncurses> :)
<coz_> blue_pearl,   I dont an answer for you on this one....just hang out and ask again at some point...someone should get to you :)
<seemawn> hi
<ariakus> dajhorn: i want to see it, just put it over windows, not beside them
<luichii> rusivi: yes?
<seemawn> whats your impression about meerkat?
<dajhorn> lispy1: Running `unset DISPLAY` will squelch most X11 dialogs.
<ariakus> seemawn: been there, done that
<lispy1> dajhorn: right, but that's a bit overkill.
<seemawn> ariakus: d'you mean, this is the wrong channel?
<seemawn> if so, sry. Forgot that.
<rusivi> !maverick | seemawn
<ubottu> seemawn: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rusivi> :)
<seemawn> rusivi: thx
<uLinux> Does somebody know a fix for Terminal bell sound?
<phil_in_london> blue_pearl, is your bluetooth working for anything else other than your gprs (and I assume the pan network you'll need)
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<gpetrakis> 10.10's gonna be fantastic if more people learn about linux
<c3l> !hello | ljsoftnet
<c3l> whats happened do ubottu, he no longer knows !hi or !hello
<cryptmod> where can i find a current list of source for upgrade
<luichii> rusivi: ??
<uLinux> !hi > uLinux
<mtellez> Hi, I'm using a Waltop graphic tablet so I need to load the wizardpen module into X, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 but there isn't a xorg.conf, so where do I insert the module?
<ljsoftnet> he quit his job
<dajhorn> uLinux: If advice from IdleOne didn't work, then you need to check your desktop theme.    Check the sounds pulldown in the Sound Preferences, or toggle the current theme to something else.
<oddy> ahoy, does anyone know how i could make my audio output temporarily mono?
<uLinux> c3l: those commands were removed aparently
<abuayyoub> hello everyone. Can someone pleased help me? I just finished installing lucid on my wifes laptop and for some reason the mic was not working with Skype. I had this problem before and fixed it but I forgot how. I followed some instructions on the ubuntu forum to update the alsa driver and now after re-boot I have no sound at all infact it shows no shund card installed at all. Can someone help me please?
<uLinux> dajhorn: ok ill try
<oddy> abuayyoub: have you tried another reboot? it sounds trivial, but it always fixes my sound glitches.
<gpetrakis> hey i dont have hibernation in power menu 10.04 desktop
<abuayyoub> oddy, yea, no luck
<Zykotic-K9> mtellez, if you want to create an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<dajhorn> abuayyoub: Unmute the microphone in the sound mixer.
<rusivi> abuayyoub: one way to go is in Skype options, disable Skype controlling sound
<uLinux> dajhorn: i've selected "no sounds" before maybe that muted the system bell sound..
<rusivi> abuayyoub: imho Skype does not know what is best for my sound ;)
<mtellez> Zykotic-K9, Thanks for the help
<coz_> abuayyoub,  first thing I would try is open a terminal   type  alsamixer   see if any sliders are down or muted ,,, if muted  hit the keyboard letter  "m"
<dajhorn> uLinux: Yes, that is your problem.  Inside Gnome, the bell is a theme sound.
<elisa872> I wanna include AAA to Citrix,any idea or suggestion?
<Guest20> Hi guys, I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu. I had Windows 7 running before installing Ubuntu. Once Ubuntu was installed it asked to restart the computer... I restarted and when it booted I get the status: 0xc0000000e error. Failed to initialize device... What's going on?
<abuayyoub> dajhorn, I did that it didn't work. I also did it in AlsaMixer. Now the problem is after "upgrading" my entire sound card is gone.
<coz_> abuayyoub,  I would also check in skype preferences
<ljsoftnet> abuayyoub, hey man, give this a try, install Gnome Alsa Mixer, you can find every detail of sound control there
<ariakus> seemawn: just nothing to see there
<ariakus> still jumping through loops to make youtube play videos
<ariakus> still bad harware support, awful color theme etc.
<ariakus> Can I make gnome panel FLOAT ove r windows, not DOCK along them?!
<uLinux> dajhorn: yes but now "no sounds" is disabled :P the problem is that didnt enable bell
<ariakus> ...
<FloodBot4> ariakus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Braber01> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and every once and a while when I try to login with the correct password It will say Login Incrorect, is it possible I could have Fat fingerd another key while typeing my password?
<ljsoftnet> abuayyoub, Gnome Alsa Mixer can be installed in Ubuntu Software Center
<rusivi> abuayyoub: Options -> Sound Devices -> uncheck "Allow Skype to automatically adjust my mixer levels"
<sprung> Guest20, Let me guess, you are using a Dell?
<coz_> abuayyoub,  when you open alsamixer in terminal ..is your sound card listed at the top?
<abuayyoub> ljsoftnet, thanks, I tried that I have it installed but it is showing that I dont have a card listed.
<Guest20> Sprung: HP
<abuayyoub> coz_, no.
<vikka> x
<c3l> uLinux: thats not good
<dajhorn> abuayyoub: What is your audio chipset?  Lucid has a bad driver for some of the sound cards found in netbooks, especially netbooks that have a second cancellation microphone.
<uLinux> Braber01: check the capslock
<abuayyoub> coz_,  there is nothing there at all
<oddy> Guest20: did you install Ubuntu on the whole harddrive or did you try to dual boot it?
<coz_> abuayyoub,  mm  this is an upgrade from karmic?
<abuayyoub> dajhorn,  not sure.
<Braber01> uLinux: caps lock was off
<rusivi> abuayyoub: once that is unchecked you can use default sound icon to control Mic/Headset volumes and sensitivity.
<gpetrakis> hey i dont have hibernation in power menu 10.04 desktop
<abuayyoub> coz_,  no, fresh install
<ljsoftnet> abuayyoub i dont know why your ubuntu is not detecting your sound card
<phil_in_london> abuayyoub, when in alsamixer, what do you see when you press F6 ?
<adam_> hi
<coz_> abuayyoub,  ok  then I would go to both   #pusleaudio channel and   #alsa channel for them to troubleshoot this
<oddy> abuayyoub: can you show us what instructions you used for updating the soundrivers?
<abuayyoub> ljsoftnet,  it was working find just the problem with skype. I did an "upgrade" and now nothing is there.
<ariakus> Can I make gnome panel FLOAT ove r windows, not DOCK along them?!
<adam_> I installed xubuntu and I want to access my windows shares, what's the best method?
<Braber01> my password is 1 letter follwoed by 8 digits. so I don't think I could have typed it wrong.
<oddy> ariakus: what do you mean?
<seemawn> so said sth to me. I have a configuration issue and cannot scroll back.
<coz_> ariakus,  not sure what you mean buy "float"
<seemawn> could this one be so kind and repeat>
<kermit> can linux mount an uncleanly unmounted ntfs partition now?
<abuayyoub> coz_,  in gnome alsa mixer it is completely blank
<vikka> hey guys i just upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04 and after my upgrade the system failed to boot gnaome
<coz_> abuayyoub,  ok  /join #pulseaudio    then   /join #alsa
<c3l> 10.10 | vikka
<c3l> !10.10 | vikka
<ubottu> vikka: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<phil_in_london> abuayyoub F6 ???
<oddy> vikka: have you tried the gnome failsafe?
<ljsoftnet> abuayyoub theres nothing detected in Sound Preferences>Hardware>Choose a device...?
<coz_> ariakus,  can you explain this  better ?
<vikka> newbie here
<vikka> just joined the wagon
<coz_> vikka,   no problem with being new :)
<gpetrakis> hey i dont have hibernation in power menu 10.04 desktop
<oddy> vikka: ok, that's fine are you near the problem computer now?
<ariakus> so they were put over windows and not leave gap along the eddge
<c3l> vikka: welcome to ubuntu :)
<vikka> thank u. and i am loving it :)
<ariakus> adam_: gvfs, cifs sucks and doesn't work
<dajhorn> ariakus: No, this is not exposed by any configuration panel.  Try your luck with the gnome registry editor, and look for the "Displacement" parameters and window order.
<oddy> ariakus: do you have the panel set to autohide? also: what desktop environment are you using?
<abuayyoub> oddy,  yea, i followed the instructions here...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2798055#post2798055
<ariakus> oddy: gnome 2.32, no I don't and don't wantit to authide too
<oddy> ariakus: oh, i thought autohide was the problem :$
<lrns5492mOP> OOO
<Guest20> Anyone know why I'm getting status: 0xc0000000e error going from w7 to Ubuntu?
<frimend> I got the internet sharing working btw.
<vikka> oddy: i have reinstalled the 10.04
<coz_> abuayyoub,  mm  compiling the alsa driver is a bit more complex than just  ./configure &&make && sudo make install ...it should be compiled for your card although there is an alsa command for configuring card after compiling but I dont remember it...
<frimend> Thanks alot for the hints. :)
<abuayyoub> coz_,  there was an error as well
<coz_> abuayyoub,   what was the error?
<gpetrakis> a little help please  i dont have hibernation in power menu 10.04 desktop
<stealth_> Having real troubles with the Gedit-latex plugin, It shows up on the tools menu but will not let me click it
<stealth_> Anyone got any suggestions on how to get this to work?
<ChogyDan> gpetrakis: for how long?
<coz_> abuayyoub,   generally you need alsa driver  alsa lib  and alsa firmware
<gpetrakis> last month
<oddy> abuayyoub: yeah, you'll need to go to #alsa to get this one sorted. looks nasty.
<prod-beginner> Can someone please help me with this rediculous mouse click bug before it drives me completely insane :S
<ChogyDan> gpetrakis: have you reboot at all?
<coz_> abuayyoub,  all three would have to be compiled with your card
<oddy> vikka: how did you reinstall 10.04? from the CD?
<gpetrakis> yes
<abuayyoub> coz_,  how can I get ubuntu to search for my card again? make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
<coz_> abuayyoub,  mm hold on
<Benwa> how to reboot my pc, today at 2 AM, with cron ?
<oddy> gpetrakis: did you use to have hibernate and it went away or was it never there?
<abuayyoub> coz_,  ok thank you
<gpetrakis> after upgrading to 10.04 before a month since then noone helped
<dajhorn> Benwa: Put the /sbin/reboot command into the crontab of the root user.
<blue_pearl> hi
<Benwa> dajhorn: but what's the correct syntax ?
<ariakus> are some alternative panels for desktop?? i've had it enough with default gnome shit
<ariakus> *there
<prod-beginner> Please guys, someone must know of a fix for the mouse click bug :S
<Pici> ariakus: Please mind your language here.
<gpetrakis> kde
<blue_pearl> having problem connecting samsung bluetooth mobile in ubuntu10.04
<oddy> ariakus: the gnome-panel is all you have in gnome, could always leave it.
<ariakus> sorry
<oddy> ariakus: having said that, i have once ended up accidentally having xkcd panels in a gnome environment, but that was on debian
<kermit> woah ubuntu just shut itself down automaticly.. how windows-like, i hate that, i was in the middle of a few things
<gpetrakis> so???
<coz_> abuayyoub,  you could try  lshw  and go through the list  to see your sound card listed
<coz_> abuayyoub,   rather sudo lshw
<abuayyoub> ok
<oddy> gpetrakis: did it actually work before 10.04? because there may have been a driver upgrade and then it may have lost functionality with
<oddy> the new kernel modes
<dajhorn> Benwa: An easy shortcut would be "@daily /sbin/reboot".   Past that, the first result for "crontab syntax" has an example.
<coz_> abuayyoub,   also try  lsof |grep snd
<gpetrakis> yes everything fine with 9.10
<ariakus> oddy: leave what?
<coz_> abuayyoub,   also    cat /proc/asound/cards
<abuayyoub> whoa!! The colors! my whole machine just crashed
<Guest20> Can anyone tell me why I'm getting status: 0xc00000000e error on install of ubuntu on a HP machine?
<juk> is there a way to enable address autocompletion in evolution?
<abuayyoub> have to reboot
<oddy> ariakus: leave gnome.
<abuayyoub> coz_, have to reboot
<gpetrakis> what is HAL?
<coz_> ?
<blue_pearl> unable to pair my bluetooth phone with ubuntu10.04 using sudo hcitool cc MAC address
<coz_> abuayyoub,   reboot/
<Pici> !hal | gpetrakis
<ubottu> gpetrakis: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<dajhorn> Guest20: Where are you getting this error?   Is it white letters on a black backround?
<Guest20> Yes dajhorn
<oddy> abuayyoub before you do, try pressing Super/Windows and M.
<dajhorn> Guest20: Take a cellphone photo of the screen and pastebin it.   You've got bad hardware, or a driver problem.
<ariakus> kermit: windows do not shut down by itself, stoptrolling
<Guest20> I can install windows on it just fine
<blue_pearl> after i type sudo hcitool cc MAC addrs nothing happens and i can sudo hcitool auth MAC addrs as it says not connected....what seems to be the problem
<dajhorn> Guest20: Doesn't matter.  You can still have bad hardware.
<Guest20> Ok, ill take a pic. One sec
<juk> email autocompletion in evolution?
<gpetrakis> is it gonna be solved in 10.10?
<carlosfrg> como reiniciar hd desde msdos
<carlosfrg> ?
<IdleOne> !es | carlosfrg
<ubottu> carlosfrg: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dajhorn> gpetrakis: If you're intending to upgrade regardless, then try your luck with an upgrade now.   Nothing significant will change before release.
<oddy> gpetrakis: couldn't say without more info, but personally i wouldn't be able to say with any info not being a dev.
<blue_pearl> any help with bluetooth on ubuntu 10.04 ??
<oddy> blue_pearl: if you have a question ask it, don't ask to ask.
<ariakus> can you recommend me desktop environ,ent I can use nautilus in and where damned panel work??
<oddy> ariakus: LXDE? xfce?
<kermit> how do i install ubuntu to just half a disk?
<gpetrakis> so you want my system specifications?
<niku> can anyone tell me how to install packages via apt-get and specify the selections/input to questions prompted? I've found the options to default o yes, but I want to have more fine grained control
<prod-beginner> Hi guys, im in desperate need of help with this bug with my mouse clicks. Thanx in advance
<coz_> ariakus,  I am still confused as to what the issue is with gnome panel...regardless...you can reset  either gnome panel to defaults  or  gnome itself to defaults
<oddy> gpetrakis: just saying, no one would be able to tell you without them, but _i_ couldn't tell you at all because i'm not a dev. but dajhorn is right, download the RC live CD because nothing will change between now and the 10th.
<blue_pearl> sudo hcitool cc MAC address does not connect/pair the phone to Ubuntu 10.04...nothing happens when i type the command
<oddy> prod-beginner: if you have a question, then ask. don't ask to ask.
<prod-beginner> i already did 3 times
<Guest20> dajhorn: http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk27/octayn911/1006001342.jpg
<oddy> blue_pearl: have you tried using the gui?
<gpetrakis> i have downloaded it but didn't try this should i do this now?
<coz_> ariakus,  have you tried resetting gnome panel to defaults?
<_melvin_> Hello. i have a problem with cups. printing pdf documents on 10.04 takes a hour or longer. printer is a hp laserjet 2100 connected by wlan
<oddy> Guest20: that is a windows problem, that's not really a problem with ubuntu, you'd have to ask them.
<prod-beginner> My mouse click do not work until i alt+f4 the window im trying to use
<dajhorn> niku: Run `dpkg-reconfigure -plow` as the root user at the terminal prompt, and you'll be prompted for every detail.
<Guest20> Windows isn't installed
<Guest20> I zero filled that HD, and installed Ubuntu
<oddy> Guest20: ok then, it sounds like your bootloader is incorrectly installed... hang on i know a tutorial for this
<dajhorn> niku: Also `dpkg-reconfigure debconf`
<niku> dajhorn, apologies, I phrased my question poorly. I'd actually like the opposite, I want to do it completely non-interactively
<juk> email autocompletion in evolution?
<prod-beginner> There seem to be many bug reports but not 1 fix.
<oddy> Guest20: here, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<sresu> How to create a file that links to webpage when clicked?
<blue_pearl> sudo hcitool cc MAC addrs does not pair my bluettoth phone on ubuntu10.04
<oddy> juk: that's not really a question...
<ariakus> what the f had happened with arcives.canonucal.com????! i've tried install flas and installewr got stoned
<niku> eg apt-get install slapd select=optionA somefield=somevalue
<sigmonsays> What in the hell is up with dget not working on ubuntu?
<Guest20> Thank you oddy
<oddy> Guest20: hope it works :)
<dajhorn> niku: Okay, then you want to set the minimum question priority to something like "high" or "critical".   These options are buried in the dpkg and/or debconf man pages somewhere.
<sigmonsays> It says No sources.list or sources.d even though they exist and an strace shows it reading the files. Humph
<Guest20> me too :)
<juk> oddy: thanks for reply, I mean is it possible to enable address autocompletion in evolution?
<sresu> oddy: Hi! Any idea about how to create a file that links to webpage when clicked?
<blue_pearl> oddy: dont know how to work in GUI
<niku> dajhorn, I thought that would just stop the questions from being asked, but I'll re-check the man page
<niku> thanks
<oddy> ahhhh i'm being overloaded.
<manateeUser> What's coolest features in Ubuntu 10.10?
<gpetrakis> if i hibernate through 10.10 rc then after is it gonna boot from the d drive automatically?
<oddy> gpetrakis: actually yeah it probably won't work from the live CD
<prod-beginner> Has anyone else experience a bug where your mouse pointer works perfectly fine but you are unable to click anything until alt+f4?
<oddy> juk: for me it automatically happens out of the box. you sure you have them as contacts?
<ariakus> trice-cursed plugin searech service hanged while installing flash from archives.canonical.something... what's going on?
<oddy> prod-beginneer: i sometimes get that when the super key is stuck down on my keyboard
<gpetrakis> i mean the 10.10 live cd
<Oer> support & questions maverick 10.10 join #Ubuntu+1
<oddy> sresu: you could create a .desktop file for that
<dajhorn> niku: Some questions can't be automatically answered.  (eg: database format upgrades)   You can get a broken system by automating too much.  The apt defaults are usually the right choice for most people.
<juk> oddy: you choose from contact list?
<rusivi> !maverick | manateeUser
<ubottu> manateeUser: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oddy> blue_pearl: system -> preferences -> bluetooth
<oddy> juk: yeah
<sresu> oddy: No.. a simple file which would work on any OS
<blue_pearl> oddy: cant tell about GUI dont know how to do it in gui...i want to connect the phone via bluetooth to use it as gprs modem not file transfer,.
<juk> oddy: ah, ok
<flamewar> how to change key? for example enter and shift
<oddy> blue_pearl: ah sorry, no idea. you could try a bluetooth irc channel.
<oddy> sresu: you could write a html file with a redirect?
<juk> flamewar: pull out buttons and change places ))
<gpetrakis> what is your best time of downloading a desktop live cd?
<sresu> oddy: Yeah.. Thanks. I'll try :)
<blue_pearl> oddy: ok thank
<flamewar> juk: :) but that wont help if I want to change keys on my mouse
<oddy> gpetrakis: it really depends on where you are and your internet speed
<gpetrakis> yeah i know that
<sresu> flamewar: You have problem with keyboard layout detected by your system?
<prod-beginner> I dont have any problems with any keys on my keyboard
<juk> flamewar: haha you got me
<prod-beginner> this problem seems to be well reported but i cant seem to find a fix
<rusivi> gpetrakis: Just like good ideas, anytime is a good time!
<flamewar> sresu: no i just want to know how this work and if I can add some keys to my mouse button for example
<oddy> flamewar: actually i seem to remember a tutorial being written for this on the eeepc linux a long time ago. no idea if it will work but i'll try to fish it out.
<gpetrakis> yeah the least time...
<flamewar> oddy: yeah there sure is way how to do that
<gpetrakis> did canonical released 10.07 UNR?
<prod-beginner> when i click and drag i can highlight items, but when i only click nothing works
<oddy> flamewar: the link is http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:moveshiftkey but it would require some skill to adapt it to your situation
<skrsen> bjbvbjkjhggvkjhu
<prod-beginner> atm i can click on any item in my task bar but am unable to click anything on my desktop
<skrsen> a
<gpetrakis> REBOOT
<prod-beginner> me?
<gpetrakis> yes
<oddy> gpetrakis: there is no such thing as 10.07.
<prod-beginner> Have already tryed for the 100th time
<juk> wow i created `open in terminal` in right click under scripts> is it possible to put it main right click menu
<gpetrakis> right click desktop and left click again
<oddy> juk: not sure but there would probably be a way to do that in gconf?
<juk> !who | gpetrakis
<ubottu> gpetrakis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<prod-beginner> is there a modifier button to scroll thought open apps with mouse wheel?
<oddy> prod-beginner: do you have ccsm?
<prod-beginner> when i mouse scroll i flick between open apps
<prod-beginner> I must have a broken key on my keyboard
<oddy> prod-beginner: do you have compiz config settings manager installed?
<gpetrakis> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<prod-beginner> not sure, i havent installed it myself
<prod-beginner> i can barely navigate around my PC atm either
<oddy> ok, prod-beginner we want to get to a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<prod-beginner> wait 2 secs. Is there a button that you hold down and then mouse scroll through open apps?
<gpetrakis> ubottu: come on you 're not really!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<damasceno> Someone know, how much is a LTSP Server, Ubuntu Cloud and Virtual machine with Xen or other software?
<oddy> gpetrakis: ubottu really is just a bot.
<gpetrakis> ubottu: whats a bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prod-beginner> because atm, when i mouse scroll i just flick between open applications
<juk> oddy: no there's no right click and I don't see actions
<Pici> gpetrakis: Please stop that.
<oddy> yeah we can fix this
<coz_> damasceno,  you mean cost/
<damasceno> coz_, exacly.
<gpetrakis> Pici: what?
<coz_> damasceno,   well exactly  $0.00
<oddy> juk: sorry but i don't know enough about gconf, it is a way to change variables in the gnome desktop
<Pici> gpetrakis: Playing with the bot.
<oddy> prod-beginner not by default, but in ccsm you can change settings like what mouse keys do to your window manager.
<gpetrakis> Pici: sorry what 's a bot
<prod-beginner> I cant get into terminal, is there a keyboard short cut?
<damasceno> coz_, No... i will do that for the company, and i want to know how much should i charge...
<Pici> gpetrakis: Its a computer program that helps us in the channel.
<coz_> gpetrakis,  it is an automated "robot"  of sorts
<Braber01> I'm editing a file in vim, and when I give the command :!aspell -c Letter.tex to spell check it I keep getting the Warning: File "{filename}" has changed since editing started I used to not get this warning, it gives options [o]k and [L]oad which one should I choose?
<Pici> !bot | gpetrakis
<ubottu> gpetrakis: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<oddy> alt+f2 and then type "gnome-terminal"
<coz_> damasceno,  oh  :)
<coz_> damasceno,  that one I cant tell you
<oddy> sorry, prod-beginner: press alt+f2 and then type "gnome-terminal"
<coz_> damasceno,  you will have to work that out with your company people
<gpetrakis> clever bot!!!
<oddy> prod-beginner: what does it look like when you scroll? is there a translucent box with thumbnails of the windows inside, and are they stationary or do they scroll?
<damasceno> coz_,  :/
<ariakus> Braber01: lol had you made changes in aspell?
<damasceno> i have no ideia how much i should charge :/
<coz_> damasceno,   can you explain further about this?   I am a bit confused
<Braber01> ariakuns Yes I have made changes
<ariakus> Braber01: the reload if of couse
<Braber01> arikus: it only gives an option of Load and okay, if I choose load will it make the changes?
<damasceno> coz_, First i will make a LTSP Server, for many clients, i think... 20.
<coz_> damasceno,  ok
<juk> oddy: no big deal I stick with scripts submenu
<oddy> ah prod-beginner: did you manage to get to a terminal?
<damasceno> coz_, And the company did call me asking if i want to do that. But they ask for a price...
<spvensko> hi, does anyone off of the top of their heads know the package name for open office in the general repo?
<rusivi> damasceno: You should know what an IT consultant in your area charges and go from there.
<prod-beginner> barely, once i did i couldnt get back to chat
<rusivi> damasceno: per hour
<xpro> Hello All!)
<gpetrakis> any ubuntu-gr channel?
<prod-beginner> would u be so kinda and give me the install command again please
<damasceno> rusivi, :/
<oddy> prod-beginner: did you manage to run "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<prod-beginner> ok now my scroll works as normal again
<oddy> really?
<damasceno> rusivi, coz_ but, you don't have ideias?
<spherecode> hello
<damasceno> What's the base price for a service like that?
<xpro> подскажите
<xpro> как поставить
<FloodBot4> xpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ariakus> why in damned ubuntu programs are not desgned to work with each other?! i want change gnomepanel but leave gnomesessiondaemon,,, why i cannot do it\
<rusivi> !gr | gpetrakis
<coz_> damasceno,  mm  I see... well.. I am not sure what to say... we are more of a support channel for issues arrising on ubuntu in terms of functionality and troubleshooting...  I am trying to think of a more appropriate channel to join
<ubottu> gpetrakis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<spherecode> i just installed xUbuntu on eeepc 1000h
<xpro> разрешение 1440 900
<ariakus> ru
<uLinux> !ru | xpro
<ubottu> xpro: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xpro> YES
<prod-beginner> now miraculously all my mouse buttons work again
<xpro> ! ru
<rusivi> damasceno: Your question is country, state, region, city, service dependent.
<coz_> damasceno,   try   /jon #ubuntu-marketing
<juk> xpro: system > preferences > monitor ?
<xpro>  ТАМ
<xpro> НИКАК
<uLinux> xpro: double click > #ubuntu-ru
<coz_> damasceno,  rather   /join  #ubuntu-marketing
<xpro> то есть как я понял
<gpetrakis> ubottu: how to add that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prod-beginner> give it a min and everything will be completely unusable again
<xpro> надо добавить
<FloodBot4> xpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xpro> xorg conf
<erUSUL> !ru | xpro
<coz_> damasceno,  they may be able to help or at least point you in the right direction
<ubottu> xpro: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<xpro> но после добавки
<ariakus> xpro: lol so add it
<elb0w> I want to install KDE over gnome on ubuntu 10.04 what are my odds ill break something?
<xpro> перезагрузки системы
<xpro> уже в нее не входит(
<damasceno> coz_, ok, i'm there...
<dajhorn> elb0w: Low.  They can be installed at the same time.
<uLinux> maybe he's not russian but ucranian
<damasceno> thank you.
<jags> anyone know how to change the behavior of double clicking the title bar from shade to toggle maximize?  I check gnome-conf and its set to toggle maximize but thats not what its doing?
<ariakus> xpro: which driver do you use, clown
<jags> I'm running compiz on 10.4.1
<juk> !enter !ru > xpro
<coz_> damasceno,  not sure that channle is the right one  but  cant hurt to try :)
<oddy> prod-beginner: strange. well, try to install "compizconfig-settings manager and then if it acts up again, go to the window switcher and make nothing is bound to Mouse4 or Mouse 5 (mouse 4 is scroll up, 5 is scroll down).
<ChogyDan> elb0w: do you want to get rid of gnome?
<prod-beginner> Ok, seems since the compi
<Ken8521> !enter !ru > Ken8521
<prod-beginner> sorry
<oddy> np
<Ken8521> fail
<elb0w> ChogyDan, nope
<elb0w> Just install kde
<prod-beginner> ok since the compiz manager is installed everything is working perfectly again
<elb0w> so I can use kde when I want
<coz_> prod-beginner,   mouse 4 & 5  may be bound to Viewport switcher plugin   you might want to check there ...although in compiz 0.8.x  that is disabled in ubuntu
 * Ken8521 only installs KDE on his mother-in-law's pc
<ChogyDan> elb0w: then I think just install kubuntu-desktop, and it should work out
<gpetrakis> ubottu: how to add ubuntu-gr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prod-beginner> I can even click things again now :)
<oddy> well that's good. if it acts up again, try running "metacity --replace" from the alt+f2 menu and you may find it usable until you restart ;)
<oddy> good news!
<oddy> glad it worked :D
<oddy> i'm off now
<elb0w> ChogyDan, there any chance it would mess up cronjobs?
<FloodBot4> oddy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oddy> cya
<oddy> sorry floodbot4
<ChogyDan> elb0w: dont know
<oddy> BYEE!
<spherecode> @spherecode
<prod-beginner> thanx all
<banished> Hi, I'm trying to install software from an eclipse update site and it requires me to add a certificate, when I do this however, I get the following error about not being able to connect to the keystore: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/271867/
<prod-beginner> till next time :)
<elb0w> here goes nothing
<ariakus> is there a way to make gnome run something else insteadof gnome-panel?
<elb0w> :o
<elb0w> ChogyDan, gdm or kdm as default? does it matter?
<sero> like know
<sero> set*
 * sero *
<FloodBot4> sero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ChogyDan> elb0w: no, but you want kdm for kde, and gdm for gnome.  You can select a different default at login
<sero> *ice* software*
<gpetrakis> ubottu: how to add #ubuntu-gr in smuxi?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thune3> jags: System->Preferences->Windows "Titlebar Action"
<elb0w> ChogyDan, thats what I figured.
<gpetrakis> how to add #ubuntu-gr in smuxi?
<Ken8521> gpetrakis, that's reall an application issue.. try referring to the application documentation
<uLinux> gpetrakis: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gpetrakis> uLinux: and network
<evon> hello everyone. I would like to create a shell script that will mount a network location for me and automatically input the password. can you help please?
<dajhorn> evon: Pastebin what you already have, and somebody might help you fix it.   This sounds like a homework question.
<gpetrakis> how to print cd covers in ubuntu?
<ernie_r> How can I cause init (or equivalent) to incorporate changes to files in /etc/event.d/ without a reboot?
<evon> dajhorn: i have nothing. I've never written a shell script before
<evon> gpetrakis: scribus or inkscape may have some templates
<uLinux> evon: join #bash
<jags> thune3, I tried that too, both gnome-conf and window preferences say that its set to Maximize, however it only does shade
<evon> uLinux: thanks
<dajhorn> ernie_r: upstart should notice changes automatically.   Past that, `telinit` is the usual way to load changes.
<jags> If I unload compiz with metacity --replace It works fine, so it has to be compiz
<xpro> HELLO))
<ernie_r> dajhorn: Thanks, I'll look into that... this is for an mgetty process, by the way
<Technic> Hi
<Braber01> !caps | xpro
<ubottu> xpro: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<xpro> FAN LINUX)
<Technic> Ho
<xpro> RUSSIAN HAKERS THE BEST!!!))
<tgywa> How do I enable greek font to use in maxima?
<bluethundr> I am attempting to mount an XFS volume, but it is failing.. any suggestions out there as to how I can mount this volume? http://pastebin.ca/1955792
<Braber01> !caps | xpro
<dajhorn> ernie_r: Welcome.  Just create the event file for the mgetty and it should be automagically loaded.
<aqra3-q8> Hi
<student> has anybody used OSPF on quagga on ubuntu 7.04 std??
<Braber01> I just did a system update and it enabled gdm for me >:( can I have the link so I can learn how to disable it?
<erUSUL> student: 7.04 is eoled
<dajhorn> bluethundr: You're probably missing the partition number.  Try /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb2 or somesuch instead.
<bluethundr> dajhorn, cool got it.. I'll give that a try
<student> i know but the reserach project i am working on was started when 7.04 was the defacto distribution available
<bluethundr> that did it.. thanks you rock
<dajhorn> bluethundr: Welcome.
<uLinux> what is the best way to launch a GUI application? gksudo?
<jags> if figured it out, it was in the emerald themer options
<Braber01> !gdm | Braber01
<gpetrakis> uLinux: Alt+F2
<uLinux> gpetrakis: i mean using sudo
<uLinux> gksudo or gksu?
<dajhorn> Braber01: Edit the /etc/init/gdm.conf file and comment-out the "starton" stanza.   Or just remove the gdm package.
<Braber01> dajhorn: there's another way to do it now to mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /ect/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<fcn> I'm having trouble with wireless. I have a Dell mini inspiron 1011 netbook and tried to run wireless via this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx but it doesn't work
<Homely_Girl> Greetings holders of all linux knowlege!!
<xinister> hi all
<Braber01> quit
<Homely_Girl> I upgraded my Ubuntu today to Lucid, and *cough-cough* where do I find my volume control nob please.....AND WHO MOVED THE x to the wrong side of each window!! lol
<jags> fcn, find out what type of card you have, I can't remember the command offhand, lspci something lol
<sebikul> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xinister> lols should be next to your clock up on top
<fcn> jags: bcm4312
<jags> fcn, lol
<Ken8521> !controls | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<jags> fcn, same card as me I just fixed it
<fcn> sebikul: as you yourself may see, I already used a document.
<jags> fcn, what ubuntu version are you running?
<gpetrakis> 10.04
<fcn> jags: 9.10
<Ken8521> Homely_Girl, as for the volume applet, make sure "Indicator APplet" is on your panel
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: Thank you, I was hoping for a pat on the back too! lol
<jags> fcn, i'm not sure if it matters, im on 10.4, but i'll walk you through it, open synaptic
<kain> hi everyone, i used to be able to scan documents with my printer, now whenever i scan, "Simple Scan" scans my paper but closes right after. Anyone know why?
<jags> fcn, in the quicksearch box type 'broadcom', remove any packages you have there, you only want bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases installed
<sebikul> fcn, have you tried to use ndiswrapper??
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: Voila, I have volume control, thank you!!
<fcn> jags: thanks for trying to help. I used to run 10.04 and succeeded. I'm not in Ubuntu right now (as I cannot connect my wireless network)
<Ken8521> Homely_Girl, no prob. :)
<fcn> sebikul: no. there is other ways before ndiswrapper.
<marzok> any one speak arbic ?
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: Not sure if I like the x on the left, may change it. But Lucid is very smooth!! :)
<marzok> any one speak arbic ?
<Homely_Girl> Thank you for humouring a lost Opensource lady in Wales, Good night for now! :)
<gpetrakis> anyone playin' travian?
<IdleOne> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Ken8521> Homely_Girl, the X on the left grows on you, i didn't like it at first either
<marzok> hi there < any one speak arbic ?
<banished> fcn: have you tried b43-firmwarecutter?
<banished> fcn: b43-fwcutter, sorry
<gpetrakis> sorry never mind
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: Well if I think of all the pull down menus being that side it makes sense! :) I'll try it, just annoying that I go right THEN left. lol
<uLinux> . /usr/bin/gksudo: symbolic link to `gksu' ... it's the same
<jags> fcn, if you can get on a wired network you can install bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases packages, then under hardware drivers or additional hardware in System>Administration you should find the broadcom STA wireless driver and enable it
<Ken8521> Homely_Girl, yup.. a lot of people griped about it at first
<fcn> banished: yes, I walked through exactly this document sayfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fcn> jags: I have two of them installed. but it doesn't appear on the restricted drivers list.
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: Thanks for your help, I'll be back if I find somming else missing. Do I need to install "restricted" stuff or does it pick it up as I had Karmic on b4?
<Humle> hello
<jags> fcn, I'm new to this as well, I spent about 3 hours yesterday and this morning trying to get it to work lol
<Ken8521> Homely_Girl, i clean installed, so i had to install them anyway... not sure on that one
<Homely_Girl> Ken8521: I did an upgrade from Karmic to Lucid using update manager
<sebikul> fcn,  where exactly are you having issues?
 * Humle thinks Ubuntu should switch from MySQL to MariaDB
<marzok> مرحبا
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: Yep you have to reinstall it
<fcn> sebikul: sudo modprobe wl,
<marzok> النبي عربي يا اخواننا
<Humle> We can't let Oracle screw up MySQL
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: Thanks, I can do that with apt-get right?
<marzok> مفيش اي حد عربي ارغي معاه
<banished> !arabic | marzok
<Humle> Monty is working on MariaDB
<ubottu> marzok: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gpetrakis> linux gamimg portal @penguspy.com
<Humle> !free
<IdleOne> marzok: type /join #ubuntu-arabic
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: Yep
<marzok> مفيش اي حد عربي ارغي معاه
<marzok> مفيش اي حد عربي ارغي معاه
<FloodBot4> marzok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fcn> there is no kernel module named wl
<sebikul> fcm, do you get any error message?
<gpetrakis> what is chanserv
<StefanLindblom> Humle: are you saying mysql won't be free anymore?
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial:  so it's apt -get install restricted or is it called somming else?
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: Sod it I'll use Ubuntu software thingy in menu!
<IdleOne> gpetrakis: /msg chanserv help
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gpetrakis> IdleOne: What?
<uLinux> lol
<ernie_r> dajhorn: Upstart seems to re-spawn the mgetty with whatever was in the event file at startup.  I'm using Jaunty, and don't have the 'reload' function of initclt.  Trying 'sudo kill -HUP 1' didn't seem to help either... any other ideas?
<IdleOne> gpetrakis: you asked what chanserv is. type that command and it will tell you
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: Your nick is not suited 2 you 'cos you special to ME!! :) Thanks for the help
<sebikul> fcn, try to install the following package. b43-fwcutter
<ernie_r> dajhorn: *initctl
<boed> anyone care to help a friend out? got some issues with my apache web server.
<Homely_Girl> You geeky guys are the best!! You never make me feel stupid EVER!!
<fcn> sebikul: I have that package.
<sebikul> have you restarted your pc?
<fcn> sebikul: did you take a look at the document?
<fcn> sebikul: several times. but it is definitely not  needed.
<gpetrakis> IdleOne: in terminal?
<uLinux> Homely_Girl: to install trusted apps you can use the Terminal, Ubuntu Software Center, Synaptic Manager :)
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: Just the name of the song that was playing when I joined Ubuntu Forums. No reflection on my self worth, but thanks
<IdleOne> gpetrakis: no in your irc client
<dajhorn> ernie_r: Upstart doesn't behave the same way as sysv init.  What is the mgetty behavior that you want?
<Homely_Girl> uLinux: I was about to use s/ware centre, but apt -get is so much quicker if you know wot u looking for. ;)
<ernie_r> dajhorn: Just want to try out different modem init strings
<gpetrakis> IdleOne: yes i have this tab
<IdleOne> gpetrakis: ok now read the information and you will learn what chanserv is.
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: It's already installed, you see when doing an upgrade thru Update manager, it updates everything you have already installed on your Linux system!
<dajhorn> ernie_r: You can start mgetty as the root user, and you'll get the same behavior.   `sudo mgetty /dev/ttyS0` or somesuch.   Check your mgetty man page for a no-fork option.
<Humle> Cool.
<Humle> Microsoft.com now links to Ubuntu.com
<gpetrakis> IdleOne: i just get the TOS
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: And the student becomes the master! LOL
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: I missed the start of your question, so everything is good, yes?
<ernie_r> dajhorn: Thanks for the pointers :)  I'll try that next
<dajhorn> ernie_r: Welcome.
<Homely_Girl> nothingspecial: So far, so good, will come back if I can't find anything! ;) Thanks again
<gpetrakis> Humle: nah
<nothingspecial> Homely_Girl: I tend to use a /home partition and do a fresh install of /, no problem
<sebikul> fcn, run these commands to reload the driver module: (sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb) and then (sudo modprobe b43)
<Humle> gpetrakis, it's just Scott Charney trying to prosecute hackers.
<fcn> sebikul: thanks. I'll give it a try.
<Humle> http://www.umich.edu/~mttlr/archives/bakerconf/charney.htm
<jags> Is the fglrx driver for my ati in the ubuntu repository the latest driver from ati? I'm curious If I can try this ati installer instead?
<sresu> Is there a way to protect USB drive against viruses if its being used for Windows systems as well?
<dajhorn> jags: You can get the latest drivers here:  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<gpetrakis> can 't get ubuntu 10.10 countdown to work in any forum
<dajhorn> jags: The proprietary Nvidia and ATI drivers aren't updated after release in the regular distro unless a security problem is discovered.
<banished> sresu: you can scan it for malware
<sresu> banished: No, I mean something like self-protection for usb drives, protective layer
<jags> dajhorn, thankyou, I was curious b/c there were new drivers released on the 15th of sept, so I assumed the repositories were also updated
<Rangasameee> When I use vmalloc= at boot time, do I have to pass any mme= info too
<Rangasameee> is it needed?
<blakkheim> sresu: don't use it on windows :)
<banished> sresu: make it read only?
<dajhorn> jags: The PPA says that fglrx was updated eight days ago:  fglrx-installer - 2:8.780-0ubuntu2~xup1~lucid
<[Raiden]> hi
<[Raiden]> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter?lang=en
<Rangasameee> Any ideas what is the correwct way of using vmalloc at boot time (boot params)
<sresu> banished: USB if its shared can be used by any OS, recently I'm finding new files being added due its use in windows which are othing but viruses. So I was thinking about small size potective layout  for pendeives by installing any software and copying into it.
<blakkheim> sresu: you could make 2 partitions on it, one for windows and one for linux that windows can't see
<sresu> blakkheim: Yeahh.. that sounds good. How to do that?
<blakkheim> sresu: any partitioning tool you like. fdisk, parted/gparted, etc
<fullaware> i just put the ubuntu fonts on my win7 work laptop...pretty
<gpetrakis> if i format ubuntu into ntfs am i going to be able to see ubuntu from a windose pc
<gpetrakis> ?
<sresu> blakkheim: Thanks, I'll see
<blakkheim> gpetrakis: you can't install ubuntu on ntfs
<gpetrakis> blakkheim: through gparted?
<aeon-ltd> gpetrakis: no it just wouldn;t work
<aeon-ltd> gpetrakis: if you want to view ubuntu files in windows, create a FAT partition just for file bridging
<gpetrakis> aeon-ltd: why? the linux partition would be on ntfs
<tripps> i forgot the trick to add my own name servers (e.g., opendns) to ubuntu's dns config. You can't edit resolv.conf since it's overwritten. There is some pre-script I remember but can't find it
<blakkheim> tripps: install wicd (removing nm-applet) and set the servers in the wicd-client preferences
<blakkheim> tripps: or if you have a router you can probably set them there
<gpetrakis> goodbye
<fullaware> (gpetrakis: you can create an ntfs volume that is shared between both OSs
<gpetrakis> fullaware: thanks
<nothingspecial> gpetrakis: ntfs doesn`t support linux file permissions, for one thing. You just can`t do it.
<tripps> i found it - /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf - append domain-name-servers
<gpetrakis> nothingspecial: because of ext4?
<newuser> hi can explain what do you mean by the code model, _iter = column.get_selected()
<sresu> blakkheim: What should be the partition type for Linux and Windows on USB - ext2 and ntfs?
<tripps> even better prepend domain-name-servers
<blakkheim> sresu: that will be fine
<sresu> blakkheim: file system
<nothingspecial> gpetrakis: ? No, just because it doesn`t.
<Benwa> Is there a way to send a complete e-mail (subjet, message, sender, ...) in only one command line ?
<fcn> these instructions solved the problem for 9.10 : http://openpeta.com/index.php/2010/01/solved-ubuntu-9-10-wireless-wifi-connection-problem/
<blakkheim> Benwa: mailx + ssmtp
<jags> even though its useless, I'm curious if I can still put a splash image on grub2, I've done it with grub, is it still possible with grub2?
<sresu> blakkheim: Second one Windows should be extended or primary?
<blakkheim> sresu: both should be primary
<newuser> can anyone help me with the code
<newuser> model, _iter = column.get_selected()
<gpetrakis> nothingspecial: never mind good luck @ greece on Friday
<tgywa> Hi
<gpetrakis> what do you think about fetfatzidis?
<tgywa> I would like to type greek on ubuntu ... which keyboard should I install?
<nothingspecial> gpetrakis: gpetrakis Am I supposed to be in Greece on Friday?
 * newuser is waiting for someone to help
<blakkheim> !patience | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<rusivi> tgywa: Lucid -> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<ernie_r> dajhorn: I got Upstart to re-read the /etc/event.d/ files by doing 'sudo initctl [start|stop] ttyACM0'.  Thanks again for the help.
<gpetrakis> tgywa: απο το σύστημα προτιμήσεις πληκτρολογιο το εγκαθιστάς
<Pici> newuser: Thats not really on-topic for this channel. Perhaps #python would be more appropriate?  Or somewhere similar?
<ernie_r> dajhorn: (never did find a way to run mgetty stand-alone, though)
<newuser> blakkheim, ubottu : okay
<zagabar> I am having troubles installing ubuntu 10.04 server edition on a pc with a USB installer. It looks fine all through the setup process all the way until it reboots to boot the new system. Then it just shows a black screen with that flashing line thingy. There is no indication of grub or anything loading. I installed it on a 1TB sata drive and the boot configuration in BIOS is correct. Any ideas?
<newuser> Pici, thanks
<tgywa> rusivi, gpetrakis I am using command line
<juk> I added signature script in evolution, but when sending signature is not sent why?
<gpetrakis> tgywa: γιατί?
<rusivi> !greek | gpetrakis
<ubottu> gpetrakis: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rusivi> !greek | tgywa
<ubottu> tgywa: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<juk> I don't see any entry in menus about script/signature apart PGP SMIME...
<zkx> any german speaker here?
<gpetrakis> ubottu: it says me cannot connect
<brorjonas> I want to change my ati power managment profile and sudo gives me permission denied. What do I do instead?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blakkheim> zkx: try #ubuntu-de
<rusivi> !german | zkx
<juk> !de | zkx:
<ubottu> zkx: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<zkx> thank you
<ubottu> zkx:: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gpetrakis> to #ubuntu-gr
<juk> I added signature script in evolution, but I dont see signature in messages, help
<gpetrakis> ubottu: how to connect to #ubuntu-gr?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uLinux> I have 12 keyboard shortcuts "Switch to workspace #" How can I change it to 2?
<LjL> gpetrakis: grafe /join #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> gpetrakis: grafe /join #ubuntu-gr
<phil_in_london> ubottu, yeah, same here, cept I'm not a bot tho.
<FloodBot4> LjL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uLinux> they are all empty
<phil_in_london> :-p
<juk> gpetrakis: type join #ubuntu-gr
<gpetrakis> thanks everybody
<juk> I've added signature script in evolution, but I dont see my signature in sent messages, help
<IdleOne> !repeat | juk
<ubottu> juk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<uLinux> *I have 12 empty keyboard shortcuts "Switch to workspace #" How can I change it to only 2? Metacity?
<gpetrakis> noone is helping @ubuntu-gr
<IdleOne> patience
<gpetrakis> ok googlbye
<Bernd> hello everyone, i am making the switch and really enjoy the new netbook version, i have a dell netbook 1010 that needs the right driver for the monitor,
<BluesKaj> gpetrakis, well, if you can manage it ask your question in english
<swex_> http://www.favbrowser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/ie2.png
<swex_> yeah
<blakkheim> zagabar: you there?
<jags> ok now I updated my fglrx and it freezes when booting so I went into recovery mode, when trying to use startx I get this message 'Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting'
<IdleOne> !ot | swex_
<ubottu> swex_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> swex_: what has that to do with ubuntu support?
<jags> is there an easy way to fix this, or does anyone know how to revert to my previous fglrx from command line?
<gpetrakis> BluesKaj: what question?
<swex_> sorry)
<BluesKaj> gpetrakis, only you know the question :)
<swex_> could not resist
<gpetrakis> BluesKaj: you may have wrongly understood i am not asking something
<ft_mn> Hi people, Anybody knows a C++ help channel??!?!?
<IdleOne> #c++
<ft_mn> thnxz IdleOne
<coz_> ft_mn,  or  #programming
<ft_mn> thnxz coz_
<BluesKaj> gpetrakis, ok, I was mistaken
<lep-work> how could I get the configure strings that ubuntu uses to build software in the repos?
<lep-work> is that available somewhere?
<blakkheim> lep-work: apt-get source packagename
<gpetrakis> happy 10.10 everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<juk> can anyone past his default /usr/share/evolution/signature.py ?
<lep-work> blakkheim, does that give you the configure strings or just the source itself?
<uLinux> gpetrakis: ?
<uLinux> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<juk> gpetrakis: isn't official 10
<IdleOne> gpetrakis: please try to remain on topic in this channel, the topic here is Support for Ubuntu.
<blakkheim> lep-work: it contains the original source and any modifications from debian as far as i know
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Lowwe> I have no internet connection on a fresh install of rc 10.10 - I thought drivers were installed auto in ubuntu?
<guntbert> Lowwe: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ceil> Lowwe: nobody's perfect
<lep-work> blakkheim, right ... I know that ... but I'm looking for the ./configure --blah strings they use to build thier packages
<juk> can anyone pastebin his default /usr/share/evolution/signature.py script?
<lep-work> what options they use at compile time
<IdleOne> lep-work: perhaps ask in #ubuntu-dev
<phil_in_london> lep-work  ./configure --help
<Lowwe> Ceil: Don't think anyone is perfect, just worked in previous versions is all.
<lep-work> phil_in_london, lol ... that gives all the options ... not just the ones that are used to build the software that is in the deb
<lep-work> IdleOne, okay...I'll ask
<phil_in_london> lep-work yep, thats what it gives.
<ceil> Lowwe: maybe it's a pre-release bug. that happens when you live on the bleeding edge
<lep-work> phil_in_london, ./configure --help will list all the options possible to pass to that configure script ... it's not going to tell you the exact options and params that the package maintainer used when he built the package
<phil_in_london> lep-work, correct
<uLinux> How can I remove transparent background from Terminal? It's already 'Solid color'
<phil_in_london> lep-work, but you can usually inspect config.log or whichever logs may be available to you (if any) to get samples of what was passed as well.
<lep-work> phil_in_london, yes, if you have the exact same source ... but config.log isn't included in the ubuntu packages that I have ever seen
<Testbb> Hey guys, where can I download Ubuntu using an aussie mirror?
<zagabar> blakkheim: I am here
<ozgur> hey people
<ozgur> i have a problem with my partition table
<ozgur> anyone can help?
<blakkheim> zagabar: you PMed me and i have +g, what is it you needed?
<Testbb> I need to download it using an aussie mirror, not any mirror..
<_ikke_> I seem to have a broken package (a self packed fglrx driver). The driver works fine, but anytime I want to install something using aptitude, it says the package has failing dependencies
<IdleOne> Testbb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<phil_in_london> lep-work, do any of the hidden files exist? like .config?
<zagabar> blakkheim: It was totally unrelated to this channel lol
<blakkheim> oh
<IdleOne> Testbb: sorry wrong link
<lep-work> phil_in_london, I don't think you are understanding what I wanted ... I would like to be able to say find out what ./configure string was passed to the samba package that is in the ubuntu official repo
<lep-work> or any other package
<lep-work> find out what configure string was used to build THAT particular package
<_ikke_> I seem to have a broken package (a self packed fglrx driver). The driver works fine, but anytime I want to install something using aptitude, it says the package has failing dependencies. How can I fix this, without deinstalling the driver?
<lep-work> you would think it would be documented somewhere
<phil_in_london> lep-work, yes I do understand, just wondering if you any of the build files are included at all.
<phil_in_london> I've not inspected the samba package to see whats there.
<IdleOne> Testbb: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<phil_in_london> lep-work, many packages will at least come with a default .config file to build without any funky options.
<Steve132> So, I'm currently on a live CD
<ozgur> anyone can help me with my partition table?
<Steve132> and I'm installing it
<c3l> !ask | ozgur
<ubottu> ozgur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Steve132> and it has been frozen at "resizing partion"
<husmi> hi there, does anyone know which one is the process who create the 'Desktop' directory in my home everytime I boot?, I dont use gnome neither nautilus, I use instead i3 and pcmanfm
<ozgur> its messed up
<ozgur> i actually have 7 partitions
<uLinux> ask Steve132
<ozgur> but there are a total of 256 references to partitions in the dev folder
<c3l> ozgur: clean upp the mess then :)
<Steve132> for almost 30 minutes
<ozgur> so grub doesn't work
<IdleOne> Steve132: frozen how long?
<ozgur> :D
<Steve132> well, wall clock, I guess its 20
<Steve132> the rest of the system is responsive, however
<juk> I've added signature script in evolution, but I dont see my signature in sent messages, help
<Steve132> so I don't want to power off and start over, because its not like a kernel freeze or anything
<c3l> ozgur: what happened to 'all in one line'? enter is not considered punctuation in here.
<Steve132> but my install process isn't doing anything
<IdleOne> Steve132: how large is the partition it is resizing?
<Steve132> 650 gb
<IdleOne> Steve132: go make a coffee and be patient :) will take a little while
<c3l> ozgur: peole will have an easier time helping you if the question is clear
<ozgur> ok
<Steve132> Well, it doesn't have a progress bar or anything
<Steve132> its still at 0%
<Steve132> so I'm a little concerned
<ozgur> i had a windows vista and a ubuntu 10.x on my computer installed
<IdleOne> Steve132: I would wait another 15-20 minutes and if it doesn't seem to be doing anything start it over.
<ozgur> then i installed ubuntu 8.04
<Steve132> how do I start it over? There doesn't seem to be any "restart" thing
<ozgur> it worked for the first time
<bobstro> Steve132:  how big is the partition being resized?
<Cyber_Akuma> I havent checked in a while, is there anywhere I can look if they found a way to support my ATI 3d cards that dropped support a few distros back?
<ozgur> but when i restarted my system
<IdleOne> bobaloo: 650G
<bobstro> Steve132:  if it has to re-size, then move a lot of data, it can take quite a while.
<ozgur> grub didnt work
<Cyber_Akuma> a compatibility page or something?
<Steve132> and I strongly suspect a power off would be a bad idea
<ozgur> printing an error message
<Cyber_Akuma> I addume it would have to be an open source driver since AFAIK ati no longer officially supports them
<bobstro> IdleOne:  at 650G, i would be VERY VERY patient with it.
<IdleOne> Steve132: yes that would be a bad idea
<ozgur> error #17
<c3l> ozgur: reinstall grub
<Steve132> ok
<bobstro> Steve132:  are you seeing disk activity?
<Steve132> how would I check?
<ozgur> but i couldnt
<bobstro> Steve132:  i did something recently on my notebook with a fraction of your space, and just left it overnight.
<bobstro> Steve132:  is there a disk light flashing?
<Steve132> yes
<c3l> ozgur: why? boot up with a livecd
<ozgur> install-grub didnt work, giving an error message like "loop detected"
<bobstro> Steve132:  or can you hear it working the drive? if so, let it be.
<Steve132> ok
<IdleOne> Steve132: it's working then. be patient
<ozgur> i already did that, im on a livecd now
<Steve132> So, usually that takes 20 seconds on my other boxes...I didn't expect it to tak a long time
<Steve132> I'm on ubuntu b/c I am more productive there and I have a deadline
<ozgur> but install-grub didnt work
<c3l> ozgur: and why did you install an older version? only reason for running 8.04 would be if your running a server that you needs to be very stable and run well tested software
<Steve132> think it will take on the order of an hour or on the order of a day?
<ozgur> that was for one of my classes
<Steve132> 'cause I can wait an hour...but if I have to wait a day then I should start packing up to work at home
<c3l> !grub | ozgur
<ubottu> ozgur: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ozgur> ubottu: no, thats not the case
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwarder> ubottu: cool
<dwarder> ubottu: botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_ikke_> I seem to have a broken package (a self packed fglrx driver). The driver works fine, but anytime I want to install something using aptitude, it says the package has failing dependencies. How can I fix this, without deinstalling the driver?
<ozgur> c3l: i cannont install grub because my partition table is a mess
<ktulu77> hi
<ozgur> there are repeated references to the partitions in my computer
<sonorus> Hi, I have  quick question.  I used the universal usb installer, (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) to put the 32bit ubuntu .iso on my flash drive, but when trying to boot from it, I get a repeating error : "could not find kernel image : gfxboot".  Anyone have any ideas?
<c3l> ozgur: how do you mean, what references?
<lispy1> Is there a way to have update-notifier installed (to please ubuntu-desktop) but disable it?
<ktulu77> One question, I don't understand why there is two main colors in Ubuntu, orange and purple
<ozgur> in my /dev folder, there are sda files beginning from sda up to sda255
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | lispy1
<ubottu> lispy1: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ozgur> i mounted them and saw that, for example sda 15 is the same as sda7
<c3l> ozgur: wow! how did you achieve that? but sorry, I know very little about this..
<lispy1> Jordan_U: Should I take that as a no?
<ozgur> thats a great achivement, isnt it :D
<bobstro> ktulu77:  there was only brown not so long ago.
<guntbert> lispy1: take it as "doesn't matter" if ubuntu-desktop is installed (except when upgrading)
<Jordan_U> lispy1: There is probably a way, but there's noting wrong with removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage so I wouldn't worry about it.
<ozgur> cl3: thanks for your attention then
<ktulu77> bobstro: what I mean is that for a theme, there should be only one main color not two
<ktulu77> it is very strange to have both orange and purple as main colors
<mlb> it is good channel for technical ?
<bobstro> ktulu77:  there has been much debate over ubuntu's choice of color schemes, trust me.
<lispy1> Jordan_U: I'll try this first: http://maketecheasier.com/remove-the-annoying-update-manager-pop-up-in-ubuntu-jaunty/2009/06/18
<ktulu77> my folders are orange, my background purple berk :(
<_ikke_> Synaptic says there is one broken package, when I want to repair it, it tries to delete the package and some dependencies. How can I fix the broken package without the package being deinstalled?
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> badness
<Steve132> it just reported some kind of error
<Steve132> and said "failed
<xp_prg> I get an error when the ubuntu live cd tries to load saying like buffer something
<ktulu77> bobstro: sure
<Steve132> and now the "used" number of bytes is zero
<Steve132> did I just lose my hard drive?
<ktulu77> bobstro: but it seems to be a basic thing with design, doesn't it ?
<c3l> ozgur: I will give you this advice again, if you want help from someone (most people cant follow a question spread over 10 lines in a channel this busy) so sit down, try to forulate the question in a good way, with all information (if its textfiles or code, put it on pastebin and post a link), and write it all on one line. Im sure you will get a lot more answers
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Could you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid"?
<ozgur> anyone out there know how to deal with partition tables?
<ozgur> ok
<bobstro> ktulu77:  don't use ubuntu for it's colors. the technical underpinnings are fantastic. the choice of colors has always been, imo, just plain ugly. the good news is it's easily changed.
<ktulu77> bobstro: and for example the "show desktop" icon is purple whereas the others are orange
<ktulu77> it is not consistant
<ktulu77> anyway, that's not something very important ^^
<sresu> blakkheim: Hi... thats not working. I created ext2 and ntfs. But on the windows system it was asking for format
<bobstro> ktulu77:  exactly.
<Steve132> Ok, so what is the likelyhood that I just lost my vista partition in the resize?
<ozgur> this is the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ozgur> Warning: omitting partitions after #60. They will be deleted if you save this partition table.  Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x99c0a92d     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1 
<ktulu77> bobstro: but I thaink canonical will have to choose between orange and purple soon or later
<Steve132> it failed to resize, with an unhelpful error 'Failed to resize.  Aborting resize"
<bobstro> Steve132:  i had it bomb out on me once and had to use the 'repair' option on a vista machine. it recovered just fine though.
<Steve132> and now the partition "usage" says "0 bytes"
<guntbert> !pastebin | ozgur
<ubottu> ozgur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Steve132> ok
<Steve132> so how do I do that?
<bobstro> Steve132:  i don't think there are any guarantees though. if it has died, you can try rebooting and see if it's ok.
<mlb> Can enter password for packet manager, Nautilus, update manager but no password prompt in add/remove program and user manager. Someone no why?
<bobstro> Steve132:  i've noticed windows will insist on doing a chkdsk if the partition is modified.
<sresu> blakkheim:
<guntbert> ktulu77: please keep to the topic of this channel: ubuntu support
<Steve132> considering it will be hard for me to get back here if its toast
<FlameTai1> Can someone help me? I'm trying to install Kubuntu-desktop but it's saying it needs certain repositories to be added and enabled?
<bobstro> Steve132:  you followed the advice about backups, right?
<Steve132> can you give me info on what you mean by "repair" command
<FlameTai1> Any quick command for this?
<ozgur> output of sudo fdisk -l
<ozgur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/507504/
<bobstro> Steve132:  if you boot the windows installation media, there's a repair option.
<Steve132> bobstro: A) yes, mostly, but its not easy when I'm in a hurry and have 150 gb of stuff
<bobstro> Steve132:  you can get back here with a live cd if needed.
<Steve132> B) I've done this dozens of times
<Steve132> so I didn't bother
<Steve132> ok, thanks
<bobstro> Steve132:  i've not lost anything, but had a few scary moments on two occasions.
<ElCerebr0> I have a built in 5 in 1 card reader in this laptop using Ubuntu 10.04, I noticed that the XD card reader does not work.  Has anyone else noticed this and/or do you know a fix?
<ozgur> output of sudo blkid
<ozgur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/507515/
<zebra_> hi
<alaing> hi I having difficulties with retrieving an img for some css. Here is the errors and the css I'm using http://pastebin.com/MqyWxjzW
<alaing> the img is there when I do cd /var/www/home/img and the dir
<zebra_> co?
<linux-k> ubuntu-es
<ozgur> Jordan_U: can you think of any solutions?
<ElCerebr0> I have a built in 5 in 1 card reader in this laptop using Ubuntu 10.04, I noticed that the XD card reader does not work.  Has anyone else noticed this and/or do you know a fix?
<guntbert> !repeat | ElCerebr0
<ubottu> ElCerebr0: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<linux-k> la sala de los habla espanos porfabor
<guntbert> !es | linux-k
<ubottu> linux-k: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<StaRetji> Folks, I'm getting this error when I'm trying to start x11vnc over ssh *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
<linux-k> "/join!"#ubuntu-es
<linux-k> "/join"#ubuntu-es
<StaRetji> it was working just before I've upgraded to maverick. Any help?
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Do you have any critical data on this drive? If so then back up the most important bits before continuing.
<guntbert> linux-k: sin comillas :-)
<alaing> I think its maybe down to how I reference a relative url in linux and it worked in windows
<ozgur> yeah they're already backed up
<phil_in_london> alaing, do you actually have a home folder inside /var/www ?
<ElCerebr0> I think I
<guntbert> alaing: remember linux is case sensitive
<linux-k> #ubuntu-es
<alaing> phil_in_london: yes i do have a home folder in /var/www as that is my main website
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Ok, then to make the situation much better, though still not ideal, run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" then enter "w" (and pastebin all of the output you get from doing that).
<ozgur> ok
<guntbert> linux-k:  "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas)
<brontoeee> alaing, drop the ../
<brontoeee> in css
<phil_in_london> yeah, what brontoeee said.
<alaing> brontoeee: why? I though that meant to go down one level then up to another directory.
<phil_in_london> 0r, if he does have a home folder, he may have to do  home/img/blah blah lbha.
<phil_in_london> alaing, it would help to know what folder that page is running in too.
<alaing> guntbert: Thanks that was the problem for some reason the extension was in caps. JPG rather than jpg. I renamed it and it works
<brontoeee> alaing, why is your homework
<sresu> blakkheim: Hi.. There?
<phil_in_london> ha
<ozgur> Jordan_U: this is all the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/507519/
<StaRetji> How to autologin xfce4 users. Need help modifying files over winscp. Thx
<ndxtg> does anyone know how to install java lib on ubuntu? I need java.util.zip for python freeze.py
<sresu> blakkheim: Problem in partiioning you suggested
<guntbert> alaing: you're welcome :-) ("worked in windows" was the cue)
<Jordan_U> ozgur: OK, do you now only see 60 partitions in /dev/ ?
<StaRetji> actually, how to autologin one user?
<ozgur> no
<dwarder> bchungk
<ozgur> just up to sda6
<dwarder> bchunk wants me to have cue file, but i don't have it
<guntbert> dwarder: ??
<dwarder> can i workaround it?
<alaing> phil_in_london: the index page is home/index.php and the css is home/css/home.css and the imgs are home/img/blah.jpg
<dwarder> i only have bin file
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Ok, then it may have helped more than I expected it to.
<dwarder> and i want it iso fiel
<dwarder> file*
<sresu> Can LiveUSB of ubuntu save changes made in it in terms of wallpaper changed. Data stored etc?
<ozgur> :D
<alaing> phil_in_london: its working now so not a problem but I would like to know if there is perhaps better ways of doing this/
<ozgur> so what was the process under these commands?
<sresu> Eh?
<phil_in_london> alaing, like brontoeee suggested, try not using things like .../   at the beginning of your references.  try to be more explict so they'll always point to the same place, even if you move stuff around later.
<Jordan_U> ozgur: fdisk is a partitioning tool, it noticed that you had a bogus partition table and fixed it for you (entering "w" tells it to write the changes to disk).
<ozgur> but i guess i still need to reinstall grub, ma i right?
<Jordan_U> ozgur: likely yes. Just to confirm that everything is correct first, can you pastebin the current output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo blkid".
<ozgur> ok
<[yop]> hello,
<ozgur> Jordan_U: sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/507524/
<alaing> thanks phil_in_london  and brontoeee I didn't realise I can just say /home/img/blah.jpg to get an img using a relative url.
<[yop]> where is stored the configuration of a debian package ?
<[yop]> i have download php5-common
<alaing> i removed the ../ and add /home/ to the url
<[yop]> i have extract
<ikonia> [yop]: the build information
<ozgur> Jordan_U: sudo blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/507525/
<phil_in_london> alaing, makes it easier to migrate later in case you setup a new server or move the site to a new hosting service or whatever.
<[yop]> but i can't find the configuration
<[yop]> ./configure -options
<[yop]> for make the package
<ikonia> [yop]: why do you want to know ? what's your end goal
<phil_in_london> alaing, the best thing it does for you is that it won't matter where your page is calling from. it can always find /home.
<ikonia> [yop]: if you use the phpinfo() function it will show you the build options
<Jordan_U> ozgur: OK, you lost sda7, which was your linux partition.
<alaing> phil_in_london: yes I notice that now. my sites was setup on a windows web server and I have moved it over to an ubuntu server edition and I'm finding all theese small niggles.
<[yop]> the goal it's recreate the debian package from source
<[yop]> with the same configuration
<phil_in_london> alaing, if you had say /var/www/home/tricks/myfile.php   and said ../img/blah.jpg , well you get the idea now.
<ikonia> [yop]: ok, so if you read the build process for a debian package, it will walk you through it
<ikonia> [yop]: it's detailed on https://help.ubuntu.com
 * alaing loves learning from the experts here
<ozgur> Jordan_U: ok, i will reinstall it, thats no prblem
<Jordan_U> ozgur: I think it can be easily recovered.
<ozgur> Jordan_U: how?
<ozgur> Jordan_U: by the way, this is the pastebin of my /dev folder, can you see anything wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/507523/
<Onepamopa> anyone aliv ?
<Onepamopa> anyone alive ?
<ikonia> Onepamopa: 1400+ people
<coz_> Onepamopa,  what is the issue?
<Onepamopa> I have some problems stuping a gre tunnel
<Onepamopa> I see incomming traffic on tun0
<Onepamopa> but no outgoing
<ne7work> hello all, where can I ask for some help about c++?
<ikonia> ozgur: why have you pastebined /dev ?
<jbendotnet> got a cron issue
<lUzErO> hi,, what is the adress of the support in spanish?
<ikonia> ne7work: ##c++
<jbendotnet> trying to run a very simple php file via cron
<ikonia> lUzErO: #ubuntu-es
<lUzErO> tanks
<Onepamopa> coz_ any ideas ?
<ozgur> there are a lot of tty's and ram's in it, and i wondered if thats a problem or not
<ikonia> ozgur: it's not
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" then enter "n" (create new partition). For the start cylinder enter "18008" and for the last cylinder enter "20262".
<lUzErO> #ubuntu-es
<ozgur> ok, thank you then
<ne7work> ikonia, I can't write in this channel can you help me please ? :)
<lUzErO> in what place i put this adress for enter ??
<coz_> Onepamopa,  not off hand no...sorry... however if no one has an answer here you might want to try the ##linux channel since they have a broader base  of info
<Jordan_U> ozgur: And again, please pastebin all output.
<ikonia> ne7work: you need to register, ask in #freenode for help
<lUzErO> ?
<VCoolio> lUzErO: just enter this where you talk: /join #ubuntu-es
<lUzErO> tanks CCoolio
<ozgur> Jordan_U: it is still prompting for a command after these entries
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Can you pastebin the output that you've seen so far?
<ozgur> Jordan_U: here is the current staus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507534/
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Now enter "w" to write the changes to disk.
<ozgur> ok
<razass> so I installed the latest server 10.04.1 on a server and after post it just sits at a blinking cursor
<razass> its an icore 5 proc
<ikonia> razass: does it boot the kernel
<razass> ikonia: how can I tell that? after post it just sits at a cursor
<ikonia> razass: can you type ?
<ozgur> Jordan_U: here is the output to both http://paste.ubuntu.com/507538/
<razass> no
<ActionParsnip> razass: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Jordan_U> razass: Hold shift during boot. Is there any change?
<ikonia> ne7work: you can use whatever compiler you want
<ikonia> oops
<razass> Jordan_U: after post?
<kanzie> my vsftp-server is allowing the local users to log in, however they cant upload files to their home-folder to which they have full rights... why is that?
<razass> its a server it has no graphics card....its whatever is built in :)
<Jordan_U> razass: Start holding during post.
<razass> ok one minut
<jbendotnet> how do i run a php file via a cron
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Looks like everythng is OK now.
<kanzie> jbendotnet, just call it with /usr/bin/php
<Jordan_U> ozgur: Just fixing the partition table may or may not have also fixed grub.
<kanzie> or wherever your php-bin is located
<ozgur> Jordan_U: thank you very much for all your help
<ozgur> Jordan_U: ok, i'll check it out
<razass> Jordan_U: shift doesnt do anything
<Jordan_U> ozgur: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> razass: Ok, do you have more than one hard drive?
<razass> Jordan_U: yes its a raid
<jbendotnet> kanzie: hmm, have been trying that
<Jordan_U> razass: Ok, try changing the boot order. If it boots with the boot order changed you'll need to setup grub to install to both drives.
<razass> Jordan_U: the bios only lists one drive
<razass> as a RAID
<Jordan_U> razass: Ahh, is it true hardware RAID or FakeRAID?
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<razass> Jordan_U: well its built into the board but its hardware
<Jordan_U> razass: Could you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt ?
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<razass> Jordan_U: where do I get a live ubuntu cd?
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<razass> Jordan_U: what is this going to help if I can't even boot to the kernal? :)
<razass> im pretty much stuck going back to centos
<Jordan_U> razass: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download Hoefully it will give more insight into *why* you can't boot to the kernel. BTW, you can run boot info script from any bootable Linux system, including the server install CD.
<razass> ahh ok thanks
<Chaos2358> is anyone familiar with the cairo dock using ubuntu 10.04?
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<phil_in_london> :)
<Chaos2358> coolroot it means someone is messing with you
<demonspork> "sudo kill -9 20849"  does nothing to this dpkg process that seems to be stuck: ps ax|grep dpkg: 20849 ?        Ds     0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 26 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/openssl_0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.2_i386.deb
<demonspork> this has happened 3 other times with various packages over the last week
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | demonspork
<ubottu> demonspork: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<demonspork> ActionParsnip, that failed because it tried to kill the process, the process failed to die, and then "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<juk> digest means sha1sum output?
<Unstar> um
<juk> !who | Unstar
<ubottu> Unstar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Chaos2358> demonspork reboot you pc
<demonspork> Chaos2358, not an option
<Unstar> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Unstar> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Unstar> oops
<ActionParsnip> demonspork: could try:   sudo -i     then: kill -9   whatever
<demonspork> ActionParsnip, did that. I have been trying to kill this process for like 3 days. It eventually disappears on its own after like 5 hours
<demonspork> and then randomly an apt-get command will spawn this broken dpkg
<Chaos2358> demonspork why cant you just reboot?
<alabala> Good evening! Can anybody tell me how that Desktop can move the folder / usr / lib / xchat?
<aeon-ltd> alabala: please explain in more detail?
<ActionParsnip> alabala: you can symlink it to a new place, can you expand on move please...
<juk> why openssl sha1 and sha1sum are giving different digest?
<demonspork> Chaos2358, this is a server that would normally be available for some downtime, but there is an image generator running that renders an overhead oblique view of a minecraft map. It takes 5 hours to finish because the map is so large and I am not about to stop it
<alabala> ActionParsnip, I have a folder 'plugins' which is a desktop-a me, and I want to move to "/ usr / lib / xchat / plugins /"
<ActionParsnip> demonspork: so why do updates now??
<Chaos2358> demonspork gotcha. i had the same error about two days ago and the only thing that fixed it was a rebot but since i've had no problems
<ActionParsnip> alabala: why not just copy the plugin to the folder?
<demonspork> ActionParsnip, the script wasn't supposed to still be running, but I forgot I had left a second pass enabled, so it is actually generating a second image with different options
<StaCole> excume, how can i go to ubuntu es? please, i forget.
<juk> StaCole: /join #ubuntu-es
<alabala> ActionParsnip, not allow me to copy
<StaCole> junk tank you
<juk> StaCole: you are welcome ArseHole
<ActionParsnip> AlbertoP: run:   gksudo nautilus     and you now can
<AlbertoP> Oo
<AlbertoP> that was for alabala not for me
<alabala> sorry Alberto
<Kir_NFS> Hello gues
<perry__> anybody handy with ubuntu?
<KSN85> hi
<Kir_NFS> Privet from Russia
<aeon-ltd> !ask | perry__
<ubottu> perry__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juk> why `openssl sha1` and `sha1sum` are giving different digest?
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> hello, is there any one who can help me with how to simulation a website ?
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I downloaded and burned LiveCDs'iso files before from within Windows XP [that is how I installed my first Ubuntu version a while back], but this one takes the biscuit! I burn it OK but the boot fails; on close inpection of the iso file itself I find that the [BOOT] directory [only some 2 KB in data] is missing...! and I already downloaded it twice; but everytime I check on the component files of the iso file t
<aeon-ltd> perry__: and yes, people in #ubuntu are those who need help and those who can help
<aeon-ltd> !md5 | cyclist_2
<ubottu> cyclist_2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> Hi, I hope there is someone  who can help me with how to find tutorials on website simulation?
<aeon-ltd> Nadiaaaaaaaa: say wut? website simulation?
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> yes
<aeon-ltd> Nadiaaaaaaaa: describe please?
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> to check how much the website can handle visits before it dies
<ycr> hi everybody
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> How many page displays per second AT LEAST we can handle. Disruption of the site operation is NOT acceptable.
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> hi
<perry__> I need to know how to expand the hard drive to the maximum alloted, I have a dedicated 160 hd for ubuntu, its only showing up as 32 gig
<aeon-ltd> Nadiaaaaaaaa: then it depends on the bandwidth given to the web server its hosted on, and the size of the page
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> yes I agree
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> but I am doing some univ assignment, I need to learn how to do that
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> some tools, not just the answer
<Kir_NFS> Nadiaaaaaaaa: There are you from?
<erUSUL> Nadiaaaaaaaa: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/programs/ab.html
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> Estonia
<aeon-ltd> Nadiaaaaaaaa: well, you can't really without having some script that sends multiple requests
<Kir_NFS> Nadiaaaaaaaa: Do you like russian gues?
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> Yes exactly, what are the script what can help me for that
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> :D
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> we have 30% russians
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> so no problem with that ;)
<sresu> Can Ubuntu LiveUSB store data?
<aeon-ltd> Nadiaaaaaaaa: read erUSUL's link
<Kir_NFS> Nadiaaaaaaaa: Okey) I see
<melik> !info archey
<ubottu> Package archey does not exist in lucid
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> yes I checked looks like the one I am looking after :)
<Kir_NFS> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> Nadiaaaaaaaa: you're wellcome
<juk> sresu: only in tempfile small amount but will be deleted on next boot I guess
<ycr> hope someone can help me, my netbook last about 6 minutes to start and sure is not normal .. before was maximum 20 seconds. it stops in the bios ..and after starting everything is perfect and fluid.
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> do we need to virtualize ?
<Nadiaaaaaaaa> in order to simulate ?
<Se7en> Hello everyone ...
<Kir_NFS> hi
<bastidrazor> sresu: if during the creation of the liveUSB you allocated space for file storage, yes. if you did not then no.
<sresu> juk: Well, I want to know about the next boot details. Its about storing pdf file...
<MagicJ> I want to get the volume applet back into the top panel - I removed it - how do I get it back
<emrys_> Y'en à du monde ici
<sresu> bastidrazor: How can I do that for Ubuntu Live USB?
<aeon-ltd> MagicJ: right click, add to panel
<Se7en> trying to connect two laptops using wireless without a router to share files and internet connection
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<ozgur> Jordan_U: i've reinstalled grub and now my system works as it used to, i've been trying to sort this out for about two days, so i wanted to thank you again!
<juk> sresu: what are you doing?
<Se7en> can anyone help me throught that ?
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: thank you; I will try the Windows version of MD5Sum; but the thing that gets to me is that I downloaded it twice...; and why exactly the [BOOT] directory is missing...; I will give a try, though
<heizmann> Hi everybody :) I've a question. I've a LAMP server installed on my laptop... Is it possible to consult my web-site from another computer (an external computer) ?
<sresu> juk: I just want few space for file storage as well
<Snakkah> Would anyone recommend ditching AppArmor for SELinux?
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: ok, hope it helps
<Braber01> umm under ibus I can't find Finnish is there Finnish under the Ibus Prefrances?
<sresu> bastidrazor: How I allocate space for file storage as well?
<sresu> *can
<juk> sresu: so try to save test file and reboot find file
<bastidrazor> sresu: you're creating the liveUSB from Ubuntu?
<juk> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<aeon-ltd> heizmann: consult? well if your running apache it should display the site in /var/www/(http depending (i haven't used apache in a while))
<sresu> bastidrazor: No. I initailly tried that but startup creater. But then used INetbootin
<sresu> bastidrazor: UNetbootin
<sresu> bastidrazor: There exists in one of the applications to allocate file storage but don't remember exactly
<Se7en> can anyone help me connect my two laptops (KDE and Gnome ) using Wireless with no router ?
<ycr> hi everybody i hope someone can help me, my netbook last about 6 minutes to start and sure is not normal t stops in the bios ..and after starting everything is perfect and fluid... before was maximum 20 seconds.
<juk> sresu: you can burn live cd to usb partition and then mount another free partitions...
<bastidrazor> sresu: i do not know from unetbootin, if you're in Ubuntu while creating the USB it shows you space left and gives you the chance to use it or not.
<lestat> Se7en: don't have a hub/switch ?
<uLinux> what's the keyboard shortcut to show logout window? ctrl alt del doesnt show it
<mamece2> does anyone get updates today?
<Se7en> lestat: no I dont
<sresu> bastidrazor Are you talking about Startup-Disk creater?
<heizmann> aeon-ltd I've reconfigured my repositories... :) well, my website is located on /home/www-dev/public (with a symbolic link from /var/www to /home/www-dev/public)
<Braber01> I know a little bit of finnish and want to learn, however I can't find, finnish under iBus Prefrances where can I find it?
<bastidrazor> sresu: yes.
<sresu> juk: That actaully didn't work
<juk> sresu: what?
<uerceg> Hi everybody. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 as guest OS with virtualbox. When starting Ubuntu image I get message while booting, something like: "upgrade BIOS or use force ...". Message disappears fast and I didn't see the rest of it. Screen also goes from black to green for about 2 seconds. Everything is normal from that part. Any ideas what's happening?
<bastidrazor> sresu: this is during the creation of the USB but not while ON the liveUSB
<MagicJ> aeon-ltd : I did right click on the panel and do not see it as an option - thats the rub
<ycr> hi everybody i hope someone can help me, my netbook last about 6 minutes to start and sure is not normal t stops in the bios ..and after starting everything is perfect and fluid... before was maximum 20 seconds.
<stickman> Hi, people
<aeon-ltd> heizmann: so, uhh does it work when you try to access it via the external ip?
<KB1JWQ> !bootchart | ycr
<ubottu> ycr: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<sresu> juk: I created two partitions, one with Live session, other with file storage. But then later it didn't even boot
<aeon-ltd> MagicJ: it needs to be empty space not occuppied by a applet
<mamece2> *got
<Chaos2358> who knows a little something about animations in compiz?
<MagicJ> aeon-let: yes - and I get a list of applets - but the voulume one is not there
<bastidrazor> Chaos2358: #compiz does.
<heizmann> aeon-ltd I don't know... :-/ it's the question... well... my IP given by http://www.mon-ip.com/ is 212.198.228.228
<ycr> thanks kbijwq and ubottu i will try and come again
<juk> sresu: I don't know how you did it
<VCoolio> uLinux: there isn't one I think; create one for the right command, I think gnome-session-save --kill  (check 'man gnome-session-save')
<uerceg> (updated) Hi everybody. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 as guest OS with virtualbox. When starting Ubuntu image I get message while booting, something like: "upgrade BIOS or use force addr 0xaddr". Screen also goes from black to green for about 2 seconds. Everything is normal from that part. Any ideas what's happening?
<ycr> to let u know
<Chaos2358> oh cool i didnt know there was a chanel specific for compiz thanx
<sresu> juk: sdc-> sdc1 ext2 live usb. sdc2 storage
<bastidrazor> MagicJ: the volume is displayed in the Indicator Applet.
<kenkaniff> Hmm I just found out that #reddit is the #28th most populated non-hidden channel on Freenode
<uLinux> VCoolio: ok tks
<aeon-ltd> heizmann: what country?
<LjL> i'm looking for a simple DVD authoring tool that will let me have multiple VOBs and not touch the original VOBs at all (it must not re-encode them), and be easy to set up a non-menu for.
<heizmann> aeon-ltd :) france, thakns
<heizmann> thanks*
<VCoolio> uLinux: gnome-session-save --logout-dialog
<aeon-ltd> heizmann: i got a timeout, try and find someone more local to try, im in the uk
<ayudaplz> hi need some hel
<mamece2> do u guys recommend any app for temperature sensors?
<ayudaplz> help
<sresu> bastidrazor: For 2gb drive, it allowed to have around 1.2 gb of space to be left. And I chose 500mb. Its syncing and creating bootloader now.. fine?
<Se7en> lestat: got any idea on how to connect them ?
<ayudaplz> i'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 x64
<MagicJ> aeon - ty = thats what I needed to know
<ayudaplz> and i can't
<ayudaplz> :S
<FlameTai1> Is there anyway to merge 2 partitions together guys?
<Se7en> ayudaplz: ask away , dont wait for responses
<ayudaplz> se7en can u help me u.u ?
<FlameTai1> Se7en: You wouldn't happen to know a way to merge a formatted partition to the system partition?
<uLinux> VCoolio: tks!
<sresu> bastidrazor: 1.2 gb of space for documents and settings, I mean...
<Se7en> FlameTai1: tried Gparted ?
<extor> If I want to load a kernel module at startup, which file do I add the module name in?
<mamece2> if monitor is runnign in a panel bar do you think it will waste mem resources? it is better to keep it off?
<FlameTai1> Se7en: No I haven't but I will thank you very much
<Se7en> ayudaplz: havnt said what your problem is yet
<bastidrazor> sresu: are you trying to create this while booted from the liveUSB or from a harddrive install of Ubuntu?
<VCoolio> !info lm-sensors | mamece2
<foul_owl> quick question (hopefully) gnome won't remember how i want to look at files (list view for pretty much everything) very frustrating, lol
<ubottu> mamece2: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.1.2-2 (lucid), package size 112 kB, installed size 444 kB
<uLinux> what's the host key?
<regeya> back in my day we used
<mamece2> vcoolio hi, if monitor is runnign in a panel bar do you think it will waste mem resources? it is better to keep it off?
<uLinux> forget
<magicialord> install acpi to monitor hardware temps. simple termincal app
<Se7en> anytime FlameTai1
<sresu> bastidrazor: Ha.. obviously from a running system. I'm on Ubuntu now using hdd and not squashfs :)
<lestat> Se7en: well i know you need ad-hoc networking, but never did it myself
<ayudaplz> se7en , well when i try to install ubuntu , in the spet of prepare the partitions , there isn't partitions :S
<VCoolio> mamece2: depends how often you check; use conky and monitor mem usage at the same time :)
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<ayudaplz> se7en , when i use GParted i can see the partitions :S
<blacksh33p> se7eb: en: You wouldn't happen to know a way to merge a formatted partition to the system partition?
<blacksh33p> <uLinux> VCo
<blacksh33p> fc
<sresu> Thank you
<mamece2> !conky /mamece2
<MagicJ> If I boot from a flashdrive - live sessions - dev/sbd1 how do I actually write to that drive during the session -
<mamece2> vcoolio sorry what is conky?
<Se7en> ayudaplz: yes you can and it's a lot easier to partition with Gparted than with others
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<VCoolio> mamece2: an app that some find awesome and others useless; it can display any info or any command output on the desktop in any way or format you like
<bastidrazor> coolroot: someone left a message.
<phil42> MagicJ:   mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<blakkheim> lol
<gizmodo> Yo Se7en
<gizmodo> No im not from the damm website
<VCoolio> mamece2: http://conkyhardcore.com/
<coolroot> bastidrazor, : who would it be? it's a small window gnome-screen and says ashole
<blacksh33p> conky can be tricky.....
<gizmodo> Conky= cool
<blacksh33p> +-
<Guest99506> buenas tardes a todos
<VCoolio> blacksh33p: if you mean addicting, yes
<blacksh33p> too ;)
<Guest99506> alguien que hable español
<magicialord> conky owns man. i got it running like a panel at the top, with tint2 at the bottom. dark blue themes
<uLinux> !es Guest99506
<ilovefairuz> coolroot: bottom line is, this is not an ubuntu issue, so drop it
<VCoolio> !es | Guest99506
<ubottu> Guest99506: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uLinux> oops
 * gizmodo pokes Se7en 
<Marshall1528> holaaaaa
<Marshall1528> alguien ????
<gizmodo> XCFDJ: Yo
<Marshall1528> hola
<Marshall1528> como estas
<ilovefairuz> Marshall1528: escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<stickman> buenas
<Marshall1528> buenas
<XCFDJ> ohai gizmodo
<XCFDJ> lol took me some time to relize which channel this is
<gizmodo> Lol
<stickman> Yo flipo con la peña que hay y no habla casi nadie
<stickman> xDxD
<coolroot> bastidrazor, ?
<gizmodo> Is this the uncrowded channel Se7en?
<ilovefairuz> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<coolroot> hi...i got a question....i closed my laptop lid then i opened it up to use it again...i got a window message stating gnome-screen then says ashole? what does it mean?
<Se7en> yea gizmodo , see its sooo silent
<Marshall1528> por favor alguien que me saque de una duda
<ilovefairuz> !ops | coolroot
<ubottu> coolroot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Se7en> :)
<gizmodo> Se7en: Go join. Technoirc
<Se7en> gizmodo: you have to use at least 4 letters to highlight the right person
<jpds> coolroot: Someone clearly left you a message in gnome-screensaver.
<gizmodo> That's like apt-get install regarding messages getting up
<coolroot> is it normal?
<gizmodo> Se7en: Yeah kinda annoying
<MagicJ> phil42 - ty - will try that later - on a real sesssion right now so can't test - but thanks
<phil42> np  :)
<phil42> i do it all the time
<dborba> Kind of a silly question - anyone know how to change the vlc icon in the top panel? the fact that it has a white background has been annoying the s* out of me
<xangua> !es > Marshall1528
<ubottu> Marshall1528, please see my private message
<uLinux> !ot | dborba
<ubottu> dborba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phil42> i just make the vlc icon go away
<FlameTai1> Se7en: Hey downloaded GParted, and can't really figure out how to add the partition to the existing partition for Ubuntu?
<dborba> uLinux, erm - the issue only occurs in ubuntu....
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: not offtopic
<xangua> dborba: you mean the notification icon¿
<xangua> or do like phil42 said dborba
<juk> I don't understand whole pgp security thing coz if attacker could create public key he can as well send his secret key to verify
<ilovefairuz> dborba: or do you mean the launcher icon on the upper left ?
<Se7en> FlameTai1: I dont have Gparted right in front of me but try this .. delete the free partition then extend the Ubuntu partitiuon over it using "Resize"
<LjL> juk: i don't understand what your concern is, could you rephrase?
<dborba> one second - ill share a screen shot - for some reason what it's called isn't coming to me. also i haven't been able to find a setting to turn it off
<mamece2> conky has a LOT of info
<gizmodo> Guys. I wonder. What's included in ubunutu server edition?
<phil42> you make the taskbar and systray icons go away on the first preferences screen
<ilovefairuz> juk: whatever gets encrypted with a public key can only be decrypted with the matching private key, so make sure that people use YOUR public key, if you keep your private key secure, then you're fine
<FlameTai1> Se7en: For some reason the resize/move option for the Ubuntu Partition isn't available?
<juk> LjL: I mean if attacker faked public key, so he can use his fake secret key and represent himsel as granted
<phil42> under look and feel
<Se7en> gizmodo: my guess , less desktop software and more server-oriented apps
<intel352> hey guys, is it possible to completely replace Windows w/ Ubuntu, while retaining user documents from Windows?
<ilovefairuz> !server > gizmodo
<ubottu> gizmodo, please see my private message
<kooori> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<dborba> This icon: http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9978/exampletb.png
<juk> ilovefairuz: and how they can be sure that this public key was sent by me?
<gizmodo> ubottu: Is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<Se7en> FlameTai1: hope you;re not actually using that Ubuntu rght now .. 'cause that simply wouldnt work
<VCoolio> intel352: make a backup, install ubuntu or format the windows partition to ext3/4 and use it as data partition
<ilovefairuz> juk: each public key has a fingerprint, so people should make sure the public key is actually yours by verifying that fingerprint
<LjL> juk: they can't - that's why you confirm that out-of-band (by meeting, or at the *very* least by using a public key server)
<Se7en> FlameTai1: try partitioning using the Live CD/USB instead
<Bernd> does anyone know where i can find the monitor driver for a dell netbook mini 10?
<intel352> so no thoughts on using Ubuntu to actually *replace* Windows, in-place?
<ilovefairuz> Bernd: in a terminal check: sudo lshw -C display
<TomatoIN> Hello!!! after I updated to the new kernel, I blue vertical line appeared on my laptop's screen. any idea on how I can get rid of them?
<dborba> xangua, ilovefairuz, phil42: this is the icon I'm talking about http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/9978/exampletb.png -- haven't been able to find a setting to remove it or how to change it. Have been ignoring it but it's very annoying :P
<ehcah> What is the best *.doc, *.xml and *.ppt productivity suite for linux?
<erUSUL> ehcah: openoffice
<phil42> dborba you make that go away on the first preferences screen
<xangua> dborba: you can just disable it in the preferences, don't remmbr how, a long time since i used vlc
<Se7en> ehcah: Open Office ofcs
<ehcah> erUSUL: You don't find it slow?
<LjL> ehcah: alternatives to OpenOffice are KOffice and Gnome-Office
<ilovefairuz> dborba: file a bug report with vlc developers
<blacksh33p> ehcah: would prefer openoffice...
<mamece2> i dont understand conky :(
<dborba> ilovefairuz, i might - that should really be transparent.
<phil42> dborba  under look and feel
<erUSUL> ehcah: there are no rally much alternative ( for ppt at least ). for doc and excel you can try gnumeric abiword combo
<blacksh33p> mamece2: google for tutorial... not that easy if u're new to it
<ehcah> I found OpenOffice to be a bit slow. But, my expectations may be too high?
<dborba> phil42, i found it... i must be blind. systray icon was right there - thanks
<phil42> dborba it bothers me too
<VCoolio> ehcah: depends on your specs; try abiword and gnumeric, they are more lightweight
<dborba> phil42, only reason I still bother with vlc at all is because of being able to control it with my phone with no effort what so ever
<ehcah> My hardware isn't the problem. Sound's funny, I know. Should doc's and spreadsheets open as fast as if on Win7 and Office 2007?
<jela> hi ppl. i cloned (with comercial product, sorry :) )the ubuntu from my old disc to new, same configuration, and i dont see no sound card in Sound properties. no hardware. help me or gimme some proper howto article, please
<ilovefairuz> !sound | jela
<ubottu> jela: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<phil42> jela make sure headphone is clicked too
<jela> tnx, i will read it up. just that it confuses me that there is no hardware
<jela> i know it is, it works on winxp
<phil42> jela all the devices default to hidden
<phil42> jela (unclicked)
<ilovefairuz> !terminal > Bernd
<ubottu> Bernd, please see my private message
<phil42> jela i guess that is to keep you from destroying your eardrums
<jela> i like my music :(
<trinity> ubuntu
<trinity> italiano
<ilovefairuz> !it | trinity
<ubottu> trinity: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cancambo> Hello, I've been having a  problem with NDISwrapper.  I got it to load my Windows driver for my wireless card, but it won't actually connect to the internet.  It recognizes networks, but I can't access any sites, or anything with WAN.  Currently, I am on my windows partition which I can access things on my WAN using the same driver/device.
<StaCole> hi! hi
<StaCole> excume
<StaCole> Someone can tell me if there is any way to put different wallpaper on each desktop ubuntu?
<StaCole> please
<fiber> Hello... I have an nVidia graphics card with two DVI outputs and two DVI monitors.... the first one (acer) works just fine but the card can't detect the proper modes for the second one (samsung).  I want it to go to 1440x900 resolution but it simply isn't in the list in nvidia-settings.  I tried editing the metamodes in xorg.conf and turning off EDID (although xorg didn't recognize the flag), but nothing works!  my cur
<fiber> rent xorg.conf is http://pastebin.org/67636 and at the moment the samsung is just black and not being connected to.  Anyone have any ideas?  I asked Dr. Google but didn't find anything applicable.
<StaCole> I wanna see different wallpapers for each desktop.
<moonunit> hey all
<Paully> hello!
<phil42> hi moonunit
<moonunit> can anyone tell me if i can bridge networks or use a type of ICS
<moonunit> so i can share internet to my xbox
<fiber> StaCole: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+different+wallpapers+for+each+desktop
<kimble> ?
<Injection33> fiber, try also manually setting a refresh and horizontal sync rate, that the monitor is supposed to use
<phil42> moonunit  absolutely,  i don't do it but i know that it is a standard feature  (ICS)
<StaCole> fiber: let me check , thank you
<moonunit> cool, do you know how to set it up?
<Injection33> fiber, with your first monitor it detected the settings correctly but if it didn't with your second monitor you need to manually set those
<fiber> Injection33: OK, should i set it with nvidia's metamode or should i go with the classic "mode" statements and create a new screen section in xorg.conf for it?
<ilovefairuz> !ics | moonunit
<ubottu> moonunit: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<fabricio> olá
<moonunit> ty
<erUSUL> !br | fabricio
<ubottu> fabricio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bradd_> I'm in trouble, my netbook attempting to launch and load ubuntu, shows a black screen and does not change
<bradd_> my netbook mini HP 110 model 1140SS
<swex_> bradd_, can u access to hard drive?
<bradd_> nop
<uLinux> My workspace switcher doesnt show workspace names. how can I fix this??
<banished> bradd_: does it show the boot screen when it boots from CD or usb?
<magicialord> bradd_: go into grub2 and edit lauch line to blacklist ssb and b43.  google how to exactly. the broadcom drivers are cuasing it to hang
<swex_> but you can use live cd, and see it
<bradd_> the screen is not black enters the system .. I have no access to anything
<magicialord> once in desktop, blacklist ssb and b43 in rc.conf
<banished> bradd_: since when is this?
<bradd_> is possible that with the 10.10 version this problem is remedied?
<bradd_> I'm with this problem two weeks ago
<magicialord> bradd_: edit hte grub2 line before loading
<magicialord> it will fix it
<bradd_> I already updated grub and enabled the proprietary driver of b43
<jela> ok need to restart, tnx for help
<bradd_> the only solution was to reinstall Windows 7, what I dislike
<bradd_> as I am a new user in linux, I can not proceed with commands and settings in the system and issues
<ehcah> Are there any strong email client equivalents to MS Outlook besides Evolution? I can not get my exchange account set up.
<bradd_> in the new version this situation change?
<magicialord> bradd_: the b43 is the problem. was it working before?
<ehcah> Worst case scenario, I can use ActiveSync.
<foul_owl> quick question (hopefully) gnome won't remember how i want to look at files (list view for pretty much everything) very frustrating, lol
<magicialord> you will need to edit hte grub 2 launch line before the system loads, then edit one config file while in the system
<bradd_> then I install and activate the driver and owner oq oq I do is b43? card or is wirelles eh video accelerator card?
<bradd_> as I edit it before reading the system, I am a User Without such knowledge
<magicialord> b43 and ssb are broadcom wireless card wifi drivers that cause issues.
<bradd_> the solution would not update the driver or upgrade to the proprietary driver?
<m_fulder> hey
<magicialord> upgrading to the proprietary driver is the solution, but sometimes the other two still have to manualy blacklisted before rebooting.
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: I got the program WinMD5SUm to try with the iso file; unfortunately, I do not have access to the Windows XP machine right now [I will try it again tomorrow]; just thinking: but I did the same thing I did on that one before and I opened the iso file I have on my Ubuntu Lucid here with WinRAR and just like the one on the Windows XP machine the directory [BOOT] is missing [but its MD5SUm is OK...!]; I wonder if the p
<m_fulder> is it possible to have multi-screens in ubuntu (same screen, I don't want to devide it) ??
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: please continue
<bradd_> so, if i will do update and the problem continuous, what i should i do?
<S0lder> Hi. I'm having problems removing xubuntu-desktop and xfce. I sudo apt-get autoremove'd xubuntu-desktop but it is still showing the option in the sessions menu. How do I completly remove xfce and xubuntu?
<bradd_> I do not want to continue using windows ... I have great appreciation for ubuntu :)
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: I am sorry: did you mean 'yes, try again tomorrow but this time with another CD-RW or even a CD-R' or do you require more information about it?
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: oh no, your last message was cut off at the end
<banished> How do I set the working directory in a menu entry?
<ilovefairuz> S0lder: sudo apt-get autoremove xfce*  .. should get rid of most of them
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: what is the last couple of words of it you can see, please [so I can paste the rest of the message]?
<dogmatic69> hi everybody o/
<magicialord> bradd_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1477490  read post #9 for how to enter grub 2 before booting, edit some lines to get into desktop, then in desktop blacklist ssb and b43
<dogmatic69> i have a usb dongle but its not all working. it figured out the 3g part but not the wifi one of them -> http://shop.o2.co.uk/promo/o2mobilebroadband/tab/Pay_and_Go
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: missing [but its MD5SUm is OK...!]; I wonder if the p
<xangua> !puregnome | S0lder ilovefairuz
<ubottu> S0lder ilovefairuz: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dogmatic69> anyone know what i can do?
<bradd_> thak you so much
<magicialord> you are welcome
<bradd_> i will go read
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: ... is OK...!]; I wonder if the problem could not be with the CD-RW after all...; I know it happens, sometimes... [but there was no error message from the CD burning software]; I only know there is a [BOOT] directory because I opened the iso file with Archive Manager on my Ubuntu Lucid machine; what do you think? just wait until tommorrow and try it? [sorry for the long message]
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: i'm not surewhat else you could do besides the md5sum check, use clean disks and make sure the recipent cd drive works fine
<DaysofRhythm> ello
<betz> Hi, i'm trying to get some files copied from a embedded linux over telnet. How is this possible? Is there something like scp?
<RealOpty> is there a pid file or anykind if file thats created when a user logs into a gnome session on the local display(0) screen?
<RealOpty> of*
<m_fulder> found it nvm :D
<bradd_> after i will return to report my experience
<magicialord> good luck. i need to go.
<cyclist_2> aeon-ltd: yes, it seems like I will have to try another CD; that CD-RW is brand new, but...; thank you, very much for your support!
<aeon-ltd> cyclist_2: ok, i hope it works :)
#ubuntu 2010-10-07
<phil_in_london> betz, does the embedded system have a wput command, or perhaps an ftp client?
<ilovefairuz> betz: i don't think so, use ftp or tftp?
<betz> i know it runs busybox, its a apacer al670 multimediaplayer
<phil_in_london> busybox should at least have tftp
<phil_in_london> if you're wondering whats on your ubuntu side, you do have scp available.
<betz> and can i scp over telnet
<betz> ?
<zkrebs> does anyone have an idea of how to set up VERP on an Ubuntu Postfix server?
<phil_in_london> betz, you can scp over ssh, that may be available on your device.
<phil_in_london> betz, does your device have sendmail available? does your device have a usb port? does it have support for vfat/msdoc/ext file systems? many questions without a good knowledge of the device.
<ilovefairuz> phil_in_london: betz: busybox may be compiled with a tftp server, so try connecting to it with a tftp client. did you run a port scan?
<phil_in_london> yeah, it may have tftpd, but its usually an option when compiling "TO" the embedded device.
<phil_in_london> betz, its got a usb port and DOES support usb hard drive.
<betz> portscan showed me 80 and 23
<phil_in_london> so, no ssh then.
<betz> yes, it has a usb port
<phil_in_london> and no ftp either.
<phil_in_london> just telnet and web.
<phil_in_london> betz, have you telnet'd to it yet, did a little poking around?
<The_Paco> I'm trying to get nmbd/smbd services to reliably stop/restart, but upstart is being obtuse. I type "service smbd stop" and it says "stop: unknown instance", same for "service smbd restart" if I type "smbd stop" or it just runs smbd again. I'm having to kill the PIDs for smbd/nmbd each time I make a change.
<betz> yes, i'm in right now
<The_Paco> anyone know where I should start to look for help on getting them to restart/end properly?
<phil_in_london> betz, all you need to do is find out where it mounts the usb drives. Maybe start with a usb stick. Put some files on it, look for the mount point and see if its the same files you'd put on the stick.
<armenb> hello...I just installed 10.04.1 LTS Desktop.  How do I get access to libglib2.0-dev through the package system?
<phil_in_london> betz, once the usb stick is installed, a mount command should show you your mount points, and I would assume that this device will do an auto mount.
<phil_in_london> betz, a dmesg command might also show you the mount point as well.
<S0lder>  Hi. I'm having problems removing xubuntu-desktop and xfce. I sudo apt-get autoremove'd xubuntu-desktop but it is still showing the option in the sessions menu. How do I completly remove xfce and xubuntu?
<xangua> S0lder: did you read what the bot told you¿
<S0lder> identify?
<xangua> !puregnome | S0lder one more time, leaving
<ubottu> S0lder one more time, leaving: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<The_Paco> nobody's dealt with trying to work with upstart scripts/info for services like smbd/nmbd?
<S0lder> thanks
<betz> phil_in_london ilovefairuz: got it working with usb, thanks
<ElCerebr0> I am trying to to print with a network printer with my laptop running ubuntu 10.04.  The printer is a HP Deskjet D4260 and hooked up to a Dell desktop running XP. I am connected to the network wirelessly and have the correct driver for the printer installed and connected to it, however I cant see to get it to print.  It works fine if I connect to it through usb.
<yaaar> hmmm....what's all this? i just installed a new 10.04 server install (amd64) and when i do 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' i see 'launchpad-common' in there.......haven't seen that before, and i didn't select launchpad during install
<robert83a2> hello everyone, I've just installed lastest ubuntu, it's awesome . I have one problem I had windows 7 and centos 5 already installed, during the installation I selected custom install, preserved everything, I even checked that last step when installing grub and I saw it was detecing CentOS 5 as well, but after install only Ubuntu and Windows 7 start...now I added back the entry to grub.cfg and before I restart I wonder if this is correct :
<robert83a2> http://pastebin.com/FmMCQ2Qk
<TomatoIN> does anyone know how i can get rid of the vertical blue line that appeared on my laptop's screen after I installed the new kernel?
<miniuser> ElCerebr0, please explain again ..
<phil_in_london> ElCerebr0, when you give it the network address, add a port to the address eg   http://192.168.1.10:631
<taru> hi how do i troubleshoot my netbook my screen won't go off if i close the lid.
<phil_in_london> ElCerebr0, the network printer requires both ip address AND port, the port will usually be 631.
<sarthor> Hi, Can we make a multiple bootable USB Drive, that ask what OS to install, Like WinXP/Win7/Vista/Linux in Linux
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: Did you add that to /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<Paully> sarthor: that'd have to be quite a large thumb drive to fit xp, 7, vista, and a linux distro on it
<miniuser> sarthor, yes, but you will have legal issues
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : nope I did not, and now I'm reading online, I will add it there... next update will destroy it this way
<miniuser> you
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : thank you, besides that the entry seems okay?
<tank8465> miniuser: can you repeat what whats-his-face just said, i just got here and that sounded interesting
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : I've read the values from my old grub menu.lst file on the centos 5.5 /boot partition
<sarthor> miniuser, Can you please help me to give some web link/ Howto, i want to read that
<nukunu> Hi, can't seem to find the right video drivers for my Intel Media Accelerator HD, thus I can't use the 3D effects.
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: It should not have "recordfail" and It's better to use gfxpayload=1024x768 (or whatever resolution you want) rather than vga=.
<blaze456> hi
<TomatoIN> PEOS
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : thank you very much for helping me out!!! got it
<miniuser> sarthor, google is your friend
 * miniuser mutters to himself:"some people dont have friends"
<Matt4542> Can someone help me figure out why I cant mount my sdcard in the file manager?
<sarthor> miniuser, yes, some 1 told me same like you b4, but i did not trust, but i think i have to trust this !! Compel to trust
<m0tan> anyone know a good tool to use with Ubuntu to manage a Windows domain?
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: So something like this: http://pastebin.com/fbawste9
<Guest65051> hi kolks
<crunchbang> hello
<Paully> hi Guest65051!
<Guest65051> what's up
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: But update-grub really should have detected CENTOS. Does "sudo os-prober" list CENTOS?
<foul_owl> quick question (hopefully) gnome won't remember how i want to look at files (list view for pretty much everything) very frustrating, lol
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : just a second
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : it does list CentOS
<crunchbang> i have a problem with recordmydesktop... It records fine but the video is blank I mean I see the desktop but the video played inside the desktop is blank but not the other things.. any idea?
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : but It did not generate ANY entry for CentOS
<Guest65051> it's going fast
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub" then pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : it's on /dev/sdc6 ,... I've installed on this same disk Ubuntu... only different partitions
<tank8465> nukunu: go to a terminal and enter glxinfo | grep direct
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : yes I can a minute please
<tank8465> nukunu: and post the output
<tank8465> nukunu: the part about direct rendering
<tank8465> nukunu: if you have to install mesa-utils to do that, do it
<tank8465> damnit. hate when the guy ur attempting to help quits.
<m0tan> foul_owl, what version of Gnome?
<m0tan> foul_owl, from 2.6 forward, nautilus acts differently with the way it saves view settings
<foul_owl> how do i tell gnome version
<miniuser> tank8465, helping a fish getting baited is not considered helping : P
<foul_owl> Nautilus 2.28.1
<m0tan> SYSTEM -> about -> GNOME
<tank8465> miniuser: hell, im trying :{
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : update_grub (it actualy lists CentOS 5.5) http://pastebin.com/MriAhGm4 , my grub.cfg from /boot/grub/grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/4GfQZXMB cannot find CentOS entry...I even checked /etc/grub.d/ but nothing, how come?
<foul_owl> ok so 2.28.1
<m0tan> yeah
<m0tan> so if you dont mind upgrading Gnome - that'd be where i'd start, or use a different file manager like Dolphin
<m0tan> not sure if that's the only way to get it to work, but i know that the newer version of nautilus will adjust that behavior or at least SHOULD
<foul_owl> ok, so im running karmic, why doesn't karmic have the latest gnome release?
<foul_owl> in the updates
<m0tan> what about nautilus version in updates?
<rww> !latest | foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<miniuser> i have a proposal for ubuntu version x? tangy toiletroll
<foul_owl> would it be possible to give users the option of bleeding edge?
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: Can you pastebin the output (if any) of "sudo linux-boot-prober /dev/sdc6"?
<Paully> miniuser: would that follow spicy spinachdip?
<foul_owl> that seems to make the most sense to me
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : just a second
<Jordan_U> !ot | miniuser
<ubottu> miniuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : no output
<m0tan> foul_owl, you can - using backports or going to the project site and downloading from source
<foul_owl> m0tan: thank you, i will look into that
<m0tan> foul_owl, no prob
<foul_owl> or i might decide to do a fresh install of lucid at some point
<tris2k> anybody running win7 from ubuntu with virtuliz..?
<m0tan> I like lucid, but it comes with 2.3
<miniuser> wahtever just freaking ban me .. i'm using ubuntu and this cahn is 99% useless for me .. unlike other linux distros : D
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: OK, not sure why linux-boot-prober can't determine how to boot CENTOS, but adding the entry I gave to /etc/grub.d/40_custom should work.
<miniuser> spinachdip just works here
<m0tan> tris2k, I'm actually setting that up at my house right now, haven't finished yet but virtualbox has seen results for it
<foul_owl> m0tan: so i would have to learn how to use backports anyway eh
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : okay no problem, another question if later I want to install Fedora Core 13, I guess I should NOT install it's grub at all right?
<Nach0z> hey i've got an issue with Ubuntu atm... i'm trying to get OpenVPN to work, and someone said to do a  "tail -f" on the log file. how do i do this if the log file doesnt exactly exist yet?
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : I think Ubuntu uses newer version of grub then Fedora Core 13... I should Issue from Ubuntu a update_grub and it would add Fedora Core 13 automagicaly
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: Correct.
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : thank you very much!!! for all your help
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: You're welcome.
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : if I add a entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom, I do have to run update_grub after?
<m0tan> foul_owl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports ; http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<m0tan> there's a 'backports' section there
<m0tan> that should get you started
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: Yes.
<robert83a2> Jordan_U : thankyou
<nukunu> Hello, I am using an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator HD card and running Ubuntu 10.04.1 on VMWare 7. I have enabled 3D on my Guest machine. But anytime I enable Desktop effects I get the Reply Desktop Effects could not be enabled. Any ideas on how to enable this?
<Jordan_U> robert83a2: You're welcome.
<miniuser> hahaha nukunu
<tris2k> so i wont need win if i can get virtual box to run it for .net dev :P
<Jordan_U> nukunu: You'll need to enable GPU acceleration for the guest if you want desktop effects.
<miniuser> theres no intel grafic acard
<nukunu> Jordan_U: how do i enable that?
<TimothyA> say, is it possible to merge the contents of multiple directories under a single path?
<dan_> I run some KDE apps in the default Gnome of ubuntu, now they look really wierd and Gnome like, i'd like to have them styled the same as in the KDE session now i've tried KDE system settings but it just won't apply them, anyone know what's wrong? running maverick
<ne7work> how to run some file with commands in this file?
<Jordan_U> nukunu: I don't remember off hand. Try asking in ##vmware.
<ne7work> I make file server without extension
<ne7work> and when I click twice on this file I can choose between run in terminal and display
<nukunu> Jordan_U: thanks.
<ne7work> how to run in terminal with command in terminal
<ne7work> please someone help me
<Jordan_U> nukunu: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> ne7work: Is english your first language?
<ne7work> Jordan_U, not why?
<m0tan> foul_owl, oops, gave you a bad link http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic-backports/
<Jordan_U> ne7work: You might want to use one of the Ubuntu channels for your native language.
<ne7work> Jordan_U, why ?
<ne7work> Jordan_U, my english is so sucks or what?
<Edward_Elric> ne7work, dicen que no sabes ingles que mejor vayas a otro canal
<Edward_Elric> XD
<Jordan_U> ne7work: It is difficult to understand your question, yes.
<m0tan> ne7work, there is a communication barrier that will not exist if you joined the other channel that's all.
<seidos> ne7work, what is your native language?  i can work with you on your problem in pm if it's spanish
<Sojurner> Can anyone tell me how to change the font in the title bar of all my windows. I have tried where i change all othe system fonts but its not changing anything
<Ianrr> I am running an ubuntu live cd on a usb thumb.  For some reason sendmail isn't installed and I can't seem to figure out how to install it for the life off me.  Tried apt-get, the GUI software installer.  I can't find it anywhere
<andresj> Hello, I have a problem with Desktop Effects. Even though I've enabled Desktop Effects, Gnome won't start compiz automatically on login—instead, it starts metacity. I can disable and re-enable Desktop Effects at any time and compiz will be started, or I can run `compiz --replace' and it will work. What would cause this to happen?
<Jordan_U> Ianrr: sendmail is in universe, which isn't enabled by default in the live media.
<taru> hi, how do i troubleshoot my netbook my screen won't go off with as the lid close.
<Ianrr> Jordan_U, can I install universe? on my live mode installed?
<Jordan_U> Ianrr: sudo software-properties-gtk -e universe; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install sendmail
<Sojurner> any help with the window title bar font?
<Ianrr> Jordan_U running now, thanks
<Jordan_U> Ianrr: You're welcome.
<soreau> andrej: Could be caused by an upgrade or permissions issue. Is this an upgrade from a previous version of ubuntu?
<Ianrr> I'm running ubuntu live off a USB on like 20 netbooks to form my own cload
<andresj> soreau: no, it is a clean install.
<Ianrr> cloud
<m0tan> andresj - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-260701.html might be of some service.
<m0tan> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<soreau> andrej: Try this: Start compiz, close all other open windows then navigate to sys>prefs>startup>Options tab and click 'remember currently running apps' or whatever
<soreau> andrej: Then relogin to test
<phil_in_london> Sojurner, you could try using the gconf-editor, Apps, Metacity, General, titlebar_font
<ne7work> Okay now I need to make some file with commands on this file like "shutdown -r 05:00 ; /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and other when I save this file on my Desktop for example how can I run this file with command in terminal? I need to run all commands from this file on startup I need to add command for run this file in rc.local
<Iamelite> does anyone know where i can find a channel of curious people and inventors relevant to linux, that that i might pick their brains with some creative theory in an attempt to solve issues
<andresj> soreau: I understand that, but isn't Gnome supposed to start whichever window manager I want?
<bazhang> Iamelite, #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> andrej: That would seem like sane behavior to me
<nukunu> Jordan_U: sorry I cant seem to get any reply from the others. Does it have something to do with editing my /xorg/X11.conf file
<m0tan> alternatively i'd check #compiz out
<ne7work> Jordan_U, Can you understand me now?
<soreau> andrej: You're not the first one with this type of problem (wrong or no wm starting up in 10.04) so it's likely a ubuntu bug
<ne7work> Okay now I need to make some file with commands on this file like "shutdown -r 05:00 ; /etc/init.d/apache2 restart and other when I save this file on my Desktop for example how can I run this file with command in terminal? I need to run all commands from this file on startup I need to add command for run this file in rc.local
<m0tan> and ask them
<phil_in_london> ne7work, you've answered your own question, create a file with all the commands you need in it, make sure its set to executable, and then have rc.local call that file.
<soreau> m0tan: Since compiz is not the problem here, that wouldn't make sense. It's a ubuntu/gnome bug
<ne7work> phil_in_london, how to set to executable/
<Jordan_U> ne7work: Make the first line of the file "#!/bin/bash" and then make the file executable with "chmod +x /path/to/file" then add "/path/to/file" to /etc/rc.local.
<phil_in_london> ne7work    chmod a+x myfile
<andresj> soreau: I see. Does gnome use metacity as a fallback? It is possible that compiz is crashing when first run, so it is not used.
<m0tan> soreau ah thats true, I was thinking it may be a problem with compiz, since metacity is working at startup and that was the default
<Sojurner> I need to be able to change the font in the title bar of my windows. I have all of the other fonts the way i need them but i cant get that one to change
<soreau> andrej: Yes, it is hard coded to fallback to any wm it can find
<Jordan_U> ne7work: But it's probably better to just include the commands directly in /etc/rc.local as a file with commands to be run as root should not be stored on your desktop.
<MagicJ> how do i set the text  shown by gltext screen saver - I editer gltex.desktop and nothing changed
<phil_in_london> Sojurner, if you're going to ask questions, you should read the replies.
<soreau> andrej: My suspicion is that they try to start compiz too fast and sometimes X or the driver isn't ready yet
<ne7work> Jordan_U, On rc.local before the command exit 0?
<Sojurner> well i looked through and ddint see any
<Jordan_U> ne7work: Yes.
<andresj> soreau: my thoughts too. It's probably the intel (open source) graphics driver that takes too long.
<ne7work> Jordan_U, In* I make mistake :P
<Galaxor> I have hal installed.  Why don't I have /etc/init.d/hal?  This is ubuntu-server 10.04.
<phil_in_london> <phil_in_london> Sojurner, you could try using the gconf-editor, Apps, Metacity, General, titlebar_font
<andresj> brb
<Sojurner> would it make a difference if i was running emerald when editing metacity fonts
<ne7work> Jordan_U, It's correctly /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ne7work> shutdown -r 05:00
<ne7work> exit 0 ?
<Jordan_U> ne7work: Why do you want to restart apache at boot?
<looksharp> how do i use minimize effects
<looksharp> like a fire or somthing else
<Noble> I am looking for something to encrypt *ALL* my network traffic from my roaming laptop, to my secure server, and the onto the internet. I've accomplished this for http with ssh-tunneling. But its a royal pain in the *** to do it for every networking application. Suggestions?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | looksharp
<ubottu> looksharp: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<blakkheim> Noble: just use ssh tunneling
<Sojurner> i just checked there and its set correctly, but its not reflecting the font the way its supposed to
<ne7work> Jordan_U, because I need to restart apache2 I have web server on Virtual Machine and I have problem when I do not restart apache2
<looksharp> ok thanks
<Galaxor> dpkg -L hal shows that the package has no /etc/init{.d} scripts.
<Galaxor> And hal wasn't running until I started it manually.
<ne7work> Jordan_U, can you tell me this is correctly or not please :)
<ne7work> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ne7work> shutdown -r 05:00
<ne7work> exit 0
<FloodBot2> ne7work: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> ne7work: "service apache2 restart" is preffered now, but yes.
<ne7work> Jordan_U, Can I use cd in rc.local?
<Jordan_U> ne7work: Yes.
<b4rbz> hey guys
<b4rbz> I have a question..You guys think you can help?
<andresj> soreau: I tried that out. It doesn't even run the command.
<Jordan_U> b4rbz: Not unless you ask it :)
<b4rbz> whenever I try to use an installer, I get this http://pastebin.com/uQFVfRBN
<starnostar> should fsck be checking my disk on every boot?
<phil_in_london> Sojurner, try different themes, some themes are not able to be modified.
<Jordan_U> !kernel | b4rbz
<ubottu> b4rbz: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<b4rbz> !kernel
<b4rbz> ?
<Sojurner> ahh ok.. well that makes sense..
<Sojurner> im using clearlooks currnetly go to with my emerald theme
<cataisa> Ola
<starnostar> I have been asking about this for days.......not one single reply
<cataisa> OLaaaaa
<Merces_Letifer> como esta
<blakkheim> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<looksharp> How do I confirmed that my Graphic Driver and device work 100% and comptiable
<zulax> how can i use my joypad to play games on ubuntu
<looksharp> with ubuntu
<mamece2> *Hola
<W3ird_N3rd> hi, what sort of impact does encrypting the home folder have on performance?
<Jordan_U> b4rbz: It's a command to the channel bot, telling ubottu to give you the message about kernel compiling. It's particularly important to know that you shouldn't need to do it.
<blakkheim> looksharp: what card is it
<zulax> joy2key cant figure out how it words
<zulax> ks
<blakkheim> W3ird_N3rd: minimal
<looksharp> nvidia
<W3ird_N3rd> blakkheim, I'm installing lubuntu on a celeron 500, so it's pretty important to me
<blakkheim> looksharp: what card is it specifically
<phil_in_london> Sojurner, I messed with trying to get just the right combination of colours/fonts for my desktop one day for a few hours. Turned out that it never did save my font choices because they were "carved in stone" with respect to the theme. What p!ssed me off was that it gave me the boxes to choose them...shouldn't have done that if it didn't intend to save them :)
<looksharp> hmm i am not sure
<looksharp> because its a laptop
<sku11knight> uh... i dont suppose any of you are fluent in python...?
<looksharp> let me check secound
<gwern> last week or so I came here with a problem where pulseaudio took several seconds to let any audio app close. does anyone here remember that? my solution turned out to be apparently  remove everything in ~/.pulse/ and reboot. there were files in there from 2008...
<W3ird_N3rd> blakkheim, it won't be noticable, even on such an old machine?
<starnostar> should fsck be checking my disk on every boot? im running 10.10, dont know if this is some sort of beta feature or a hdd problem
<blakkheim> W3ird_N3rd: i don't think so
<prince_jammys> sku11knight: /join #python\
<prince_jammys> sku11knight: err, #python
<sku11knight> thanks
<gwern> W3ird_N3rd: symmetrical encryption is very fast, and disks are very slow. these days encryption is hardly any overhead
<W3ird_N3rd> thx, I'm installing with encrypted home folder
<Nach0z> whats the terminal command to remove a package?
<blakkheim> Nach0z: man aptitude
<gwern> W3ird_N3rd: enecryption is even cheaper with network stuff. one dev of tahoe lafs, zooko, test disabling encryption on that distributed filesystem, and it literally did not affect upload/download to the filesystem
<dugger5688> gwern: Can't say I remember is, but sounds reasonable. Sometimes an apt-get --purge remove is what's really needed. Which does close to the same thing.
<phil42> apt-get remove 'packagename'
<Nach0z> thanks
<prince_jammys> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Merces_Letifer> i've got a question about a problem i'm having with an ipod touch and rhythmbox. is this the right place to ask this question?
<gwern> dugger5688: I don't think --purge remove would dare touch ~/ would it?
<W3ird_N3rd> gwern, I did suspect a fast encryption would be used, but a celeron 500Mhz is obviously not that fast, with today's standards, but it sounds like I don't have to worry. :)
<gwern> there was one user who particularly tried to help me, White-something
<gwern> that sound familair to anyone?
<Merces_Letifer> hello?
<sku11knight> << /nick sku11knight
<lapa> hi
<phil42> hi
<starnostar> Merces_Letifer i have been trying to get an answer here for days.......
<lapa> and ?
<dugger5688> gwern: it removes a package and all configuration, so yes.
<starnostar> Merces_Letifer everyone just ignores me
<blakkheim> !patience | starnostar
<ubottu> starnostar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<gwern> dugger5688: but I thought it was system config, not local
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<b4rbz> FIXED IT =D.  Just had to reinstall my linux-headers in synaptic
<W3ird_N3rd> Merces_Letifer, there is a #rhythmbox but it's empty so this may be your best shot
<gwern> dugger5688: scary. I always thought apt was unable to damage/change $HOME. all the more reason to keep good backups.
<phil42>  /ignore ubottu all
<mickster04> phil42: minus the first space:p
<W3ird_N3rd> Merces_Letifer, try #rhythmbox on irc.gnome.org
<starnostar> blakkheim thanks, but i have spent many hours on google, practically memorized the fstab man page, and asked here countless times for the past 2 days
<b4rbz> everythings working just fine now =D
<dugger5688> gwern: "*pulseaudio configured on a per-user basis", nearly all of your config is stored in your home under ~/.$PACKAGE.
<gwern> well, if you ever see someone whose mplayer takes 5 seconds to move on to the next song or something, be sure to tell them to baleet ~/.pulse/ and reboot
<Merces_Letifer> thanks w3ird_N3rd
<looksharp> blakkheim:  NVIDIA GeForce 9700M GTS this is my graphic card
<blakkheim> looksharp: should be fine
<anton> pwchat://aire.irc-hispano.org:6667/#linux
<TheLolrus> How do I create a histogram in openoffice? I've tried looking it up on google and couldn't find anything easy to understand. (from the gui)
<lapa> how to use myeclipse
<lapa> ?
<ne7work> hello all
<mickster04> lapa: what do you mean by how to use it. it will have documentation?
<ne7work> Jordan_U, for what is this command & ?
<looksharp> because when i go to Hardware drivers i see option says different driver
<lapa> just start up
<lapa> .exe?
<ne7work> for what is the & after some command
<looksharp> ok thanks anyway seems everything is ok
<looksharp> :)
<phil_in_london> ne7work, thats so that it can run in the background or fork to the background
<rww> ne7work: It runs it in the background
<stpierrc> ne7work to get help on the command.... also can be command --help
<phil_in_london> ne7work, it allows the file that called it to continue.
<ne7work> mxm okay I don't need & after service apache2 restart?
<phil_in_london> ne7work, for you that would mean that your rc.local can continue to its finish while your new command continues on its own.
<ne7work> I'll need after shutdown ?
<lapa> ?
<phil_in_london> ne7work, that depends. Do you want rc.local to wait for the apache to restart?
<lapa> someone here i can tell how to use myeclipse?
<ne7work> phil_in_london, Now I understand. :)
<ne7work> thanks all
<phil_in_london> np ne7work.
<bazhang> lapa windows app?
<ne7work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/507641/
<ne7work> phil_in_london, it's okay now right?
<phil_in_london> ne7work, you got it right mate!
<lapa> does it has for linux?
<lapa> ok let me see.
<phil_in_london> you don't want rc.local to wait, you just want to send your command, it will take care of itself at the scheduled time :)
<Guest24667> Hey guys, I can't seem to share a portable drive with samba
<Guest24667> in the conf file
<Guest24667> I have
<anton> alguien q hable espaniol??
<kermit> i'm trying to import an outlook mail file into evolution, but evolution is exploding like it's trying to load it all into ram, is it supposed to do that?
<blakkheim> anton: no
<anton> :(
<bazhang> anton, in #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> blakkheim, ?
<anton> thanks bazhang
<mtphys> é
<mickster04> lapa: .exe's don't work in ubuntu without WINE
<bazhang> lapa did you mean eclipse?
<lapa> no ,
<mickster04> lapa: what does myeclipse do?
<bazhang> !info eclipse | lapa
<ubottu> lapa: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<lapa> write java in web
<Galaxor> So I rebooted. Hal is not running by default.
<Galaxor> And I have no init script to start it with.
<cbsd> Hi, im trying to install C-BGP in ubuntu but i need LIBGS so i downloaded the .tar.gz and did a ./configure && make but i got a problem becouse i need to configure with memory-debug and XML so i add --with-xml & memory-debug but i get sintaxys error... can someone helpme with this please?
<mickster04> lapa i do think youi mean eclipse...
<lapa> i'm a new hand  in ubuntu  of course
<mickster04> lapa yeah its a plugin for eclipse.
<bazhang> lapa, perhaps you mean eclipse as listed above
<lapa> no i mean my_eclipse
<icarus-c> cbsd, ./configure --with-xml --memory-debug    #maybe
<bazhang> lapa, no such thing.
<Galaxor> even though I installed the hal package.  Is this a bug in the package, or is there some other way to start hald?
<lapa> no such thing ?
<bazhang> lapa, see above.
<mickster04> bazhang: yeah there is
<lapa> i have installed before.
<bazhang> mickster04, I pointed him to your statement
<qwertypo> Hey
<lapa> haha
<mickster04> bazhang: yeah it is a pluging for exclipse i think
<bazhang> lapa, not an exe though
<mickster04> lapa: yeah just install eclipse for ubuntu
<lapa> oh!
<lapa> can it also use for web?
<Scunizi> How do I check what video driver the system is currently using.. doing this with cli ??
<cbsd> icarus-c: thanks, i'll check
<mickster04> lapa: research eclipse
<icarus-c> cbsd, hope you have checked  ./configure --help  or documentation for those options
<Andy-at-home> guys, I have to run a cron.php script every 30 min, whats the best way to do that on a VPS? Crontab?
<Lowwe> Anyone know why my computer wouldn't recognize my ethernet port after installing ubuntu? Router shows all my other computers as connected, just not the one with a Ubuntu install. 10.04 & 10.10 both I'm having this problem.
<FalsAlarm> i lost my mysql admin root password
<mickster04> Lowwe: what does ifconfig in terminal show
<FalsAlarm> i have access to the command line and root, how can I easily fix? i'm running ubuntu 10.4
<phil_in_london> mickster04, your mac address, current ip, which interfaces are up, eth, wifi, etc.
<lapa> o ,do you know rhce?
<mickster04> phil_in_london: no what does it produce in his instance...
<Lowwe> mickster04: http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk27/octayn911/1006001548.jpg
<phil_in_london> oh sorry.
<phil_in_london> :)
<bazhang> lapa, try in a red hat channel. its offtopic here
<icarus-c> FalsAlarm, MySQL manual tells you that
<mickster04> Lowwe: did u use a camera to take a screenprint?
<Lowwe> yeah, i have no network on the box having troubles
<mickster04> Lowwe: you can copy paste text to pastebin
<lapa> sorry joke
<mickster04> Lowwe: oh i see
<mickster04> Lowwe: oh you are connected on eth0:avahi
<lapa> heh.
<icarus-c> Lowwe, most often copy/paste in TEXT  helps better than picture on Unix-like OS.  unlike Windows
<bazhang> lapa, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<lapa> haha .
<mickster04> icarus-c: that pc has no internet, how will he upload the textr
<Lowwe> icarus-c: I understand that, But i do not have internet on the box I'm taking screens of
<icarus-c> mickster04, like the way he uploaded that picture?
<lapa> thank you.but not now
<FalsAlarm> icarus-c, ok i also found this one, http://ubuntu.flowconsult.at/en/mysql-set-change-reset-root-password/
<mickster04> icarus-c: yeah, that is a second pc
<taru> hi how do i troubleshoot my netbook my screen won't go off if i close the lid.
<mickster04> Lowwe: the ip address for that pc is 169.254.12.152, but that means it isn't connected to the internet, just it has sumat plugged into it
<icarus-c> FalsAlarm, um.. why don't you read the mysql OFFICIAL manual.  http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Se7en> taru: check the power manager
<taru> Se7en, did
<Lowwe> mickster04: Yeah i don't understand whats going on. The router displays no light indicating it is plugged in, but it is. I have un-plugged and plugged it back up... Theres 1 green flash and goes back to the same thing.
<Se7en> which netbook model taru ?
<simo_> my wireless disconnect frequently why? i use a fixedip can be the signal level not too high is the culprit ?
<taru> Se7en, HP Mini 5101
<icarus-c> taru, try command "xset dpms force off"  see if that shutoff the screen
<icarus-c> taru, move your mouse/press a key to turn it on
<taru> icarus-c, yes it shutoff
<mickster04> Lowwe: i think the cable may be broken
<Lowwe> mickster04: the ethernet cable?
<Lowwe> mickster04: or the nic?
<multipass> guys i have very often gotten into wierd lockups in ubuntu-- basically i can no longer clock on stuff, but i can right click, and it just lets me do that. sometime i press a bunch of buttons and it gets me out
<mickster04> Lowwe: yes
<mickster04> cable
<multipass> any ideas?
<mickster04> Lowwe: cable
<Lowwe> mickster04: ok, ill switch it out see what happens
<icarus-c> taru, and wait a second, how do you tell the screen is still on when you have close the lid?  see light coming out for edge?
<simo_> please tell is low but no signal disconnect my wireless ?
<lapa> #simo_
<taru> icarus-c, yea you guessed it  , light coming out for edge
<mickster04> Lowwe: let me know
<Kingsy> what do you guys use as a virus checker?
<simo_> lapa ?
<comtech> where did i see my dowloadable files
<froggyman> how can I block a website on Ubuntu (and all pages that are on it). I have already added "127.0.0.1 website.com" to /etc/hosts but I can still view pages on "website.com/page"
<mickster04> Kingsy: we dont need one
<comtech> where did i see my dowloadfiles
<ogd>                              
<ogd>                            
<Onepamopa> anyone here familiar with gre tunnels ?
<ogd>                              
<FloodBot2> ogd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comtech> where did i see my download files
<Kingsy> mickster0
<icarus-c> taru, can you pastebin /etc/acpi/handler.sh   # i'm not too familiar with ubuntu but i know how to do that on some other distros
<mickster04> dugger5688: add * at the end of the hostname
<lapa> just type your name and your name will be red ?
<Kingsy> 4 - how do you mean? every system needs protection
<taru> icarus-c, k one sec
<mickster04> !virus | Kingsy:
<ubottu> Kingsy:: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<comtech> where did i see the default folder for my dowload files
<lapa> simo_
<BluesKaj> froggyman, set it in /etc/hosts.deny
<simo_> i'm new to chat what i can do lapa ?
<Lowwe> mickster04: Brand new ethernet cable - same result
<Kingsy> i don't understand how you wouldnt need a virus checker on linux.. viruses don't run on linux??
<lapa> you need a help?
<lapa> simo_
<bazhang> Kingsy, not unless you are serving windows mail/media; as you were answered a short while ago
<zulax> i would like to play some games on my ubuntu with my joypad
<BluesKaj> !virus | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<taru> icarus-c, /etc/acpi/handler.sh: No such file or directory
<zulax> what can i do
<simo_> lapa yes i have an unstable wireless connection and i need some suggestion
<mickster04> Lowwe: no idea, change which pport the cable is plugged into pc
<Kingsy> oh well .. screw it
<Kingsy> thanks ppl :)
<icarus-c> Kingsy, yes you simply don't need anti virus on linux unless there is windows system involved
<Lowwe> mickster04: only have 1 port
<icarus-c> Kingsy, and make sure you don't randomly run stuff as root, you will be perfectly fine
<zulax> how can i make my usb gamepad to work as keypads for games
<lapa> wa ! me too.
<mickster04> Lowwe: well there is sumat odd with that, cos it sayd there are two
<Lowwe> Hmm
<Kingsy> why is it that ppl cant write viruses in linux then? is that cos they cant execute unless they are root?
<simo_> my wireless signal is not so powerful and my connection braeak every 30 min
<prince_jammys> Kingsy: the main danger would be if you run progs from untrusted sources, which you shouldn't do.
<prince_jammys> root or not.
<icarus-c> taru, that thing should come with acpid.  do you have it installed and running
<DualProxy> Kingsy: just make sure you keep up on security updates.
<Lowwe> mickster04: there is a 56k port, only 1 ethernet port
<icarus-c> taru, and do you have acpi enabled at all?
<mickster04> Kingsy: google linux virus' theres alot to it really but ppl just dont write them for linux and they haven't got much access as it is
<taru> icarus-c, if i run acpi_listen ~ it don't record the lid event :<
<taru> icarus-c, i think do
<icarus-c> because making virus for linux is not that practical
<mickster04> Lowwe: can you link me the image again
<mickster04> icarus-c: and it just isn't cool ;)
<Lowwe> mickster04: http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk27/octayn911/1006001548.jpg
<Kingsy> ok thanks for the info ppl :)
<lapa> mickster04:which version do you use now?
<icarus-c> mickster04, well it is soo cool to compromise a linux machine. since many servers run Linux
<mickster04> lapa: versoin of what?
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, use www.pastebin.com ...images aren't so great when trying copy text
<simo_> maverick
<mickster04> icarus-c: its very difficult...
<Lowwe> BluesKaj: Thats the resolution of the picture taken by my cell phone, would be bigger, just forgot to change it
<lapa> ubuntu
<lapa> mickster04
<lapa> 10.10?
<mickster04> BluesKaj: we've been through this. the computer with the text has no internet connection
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, can't copy and paste ?
<mickster04> lapa: 10.04, 10.10 isn't out yet...
<Jantire> What does #ubuntu think of https://launchpad.net/projectbackpack
<mickster04> BluesKaj: nope
<Ryen> !ot | Jantire
<ubottu> Jantire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lapa> o hehe
<Ryen> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<simo_> thank ubottu
<icarus-c> taru, try  " dpkg -l  acpi* "
<simo_> joint #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> Lowwe: is the mobo set up properly. Biosd settings correect etc? does it work in windows/other OS?
<simo_> joint /#ubuntu+1
<mickster04> simo_: no t
<icarus-c> /join #ubuntu+1
<Ryen> simo_: /join #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> lol
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, do you have the live-cd ?
<simo_> thanks
<Lowwe> mickster04: works in windows, bios hasn't been changed
<mickster04> Lowwe: hummm.
<Lowwe> BluesKaj: It's an install, not running livecd, but yes I have it
<lapa> mickster04: Upgrading from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<lapa> already!
<mickster04> lapa: well yeah, there is a release candidate
<BluesKaj> Lowwe, check your internet with the live-cd , it might work , then it would be easier to track the problem using the terminal
<taru> icarus-c, i got acpi, acpi-support, acpid and acpitool
<mickster04> Lowwe: run "sudo dhclient eth0:avahi" in terminal pls
<icarus-c> taru, do you have acpid running
<Lowwe> Mickster04: Ok, ill try that first - BluesKaj: Ill try micksters method, then try that
<lapa> mickster04:do u use both windows and ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ok Lowwe
<anton> #Ubuntu-es
<icarus-c> Lowwe, try to completely powerdown the machine before booting ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es | anton
<ubottu> anton: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<taru> icarus-c, think so get it in ps -elf
<Lowwe> Icarus-c: It's been powered down and back up a few times
<icarus-c> Lowwe, Windows is nasty sometimes, making the hardware won't work for other OS unless you completely power down (cut off power)
<mickster04> lapa: yea
<mickster04> lapa: why do you ask?
<lapa> in vbox?
<mickster04> lapa: no dual boot
<icarus-c> and i've seen a lenovo notebook would use hard RF block on wireless adapter if you switch it off on windows and reboot
<icarus-c> that means you can't use it on linux unless you boot windows, switch it on and reboot again
<lapa> thanks .
<Lowwe> mickster04, blueskaj: http://pastebin.com/XKQJ3hG9
<Lowwe> That's from sudo dhclient eth0:avahi
<mickster04> Lowwe: try it without the :avahi
<mickster04> Lowwe: and use the tab to autocomplete
<lapa> mickster04:my teacher suggest me to use ubuntu only so that i can have a fast improve
<lapa> so i asked
<jteneycke> hi! i'm doing an install from a live cd (10.04) and it's hanging at 93%. It says it's "Looking for other operating systems..." and it's been like that for quite some time now. is there a way i can force it to complete?
<mickster04> lapa: i don't understand, learn what?
<lapa> linux !
<icarus-c> lapa, that's true. i wiped out windows when i first started linux
<mickster04> lapa: well ubuntu is a good start, using windows doesn't stop you learning though...
<icarus-c> lapa, first few days were hard. get used after weeks
<icarus-c> flying in months
<mickster04> lapa: icarus-c i play games so won't delete windows, not unless steam + games come to linux
<icarus-c> mickster04, eh... just right now i  have steam/Day of defeat source running on another X server..
<icarus-c> but well. graphics performance is better on Windows
<mickster04> icarus-c: good for you...i haven't yet had a pc that can run it thru wine... need a job to pay for a new pc...
<BluesKaj> jteneycke, is there another partition with an OS on it ?
<simo_> do you have any experience with squid-deb-proxy i mean it works on port 8000 and avahi, firewall hints...?
<Lowwe> mickster04: http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk27/octayn911/downsized_1006001952.jpg
<simo_> iptables...
<icarus-c> mickster04, lapa i have windows on another partition too, but i haven't boot to it for like half a year
<jteneycke> yeah, my old install. i put in a new hd, and installed it on the new partition and now it's hanging
<lapa> i'm a university student.only one year left.
<lapa> LoL
<lapa> mickster04 carus-c
<icarus-c> Lowwe, a gnome-terminal tips for you,  you could run multiple gnome-terminal in tabs by pressing ctrl-shift-T to create new tab.  and you could drag tab from one gnome-terminal window to another
<mickster04> Lowwe: ok, well i have no idea where this :avahi comes from. it isn't right. if you can boot into windows and try to maybe just disconnect it into windows then do a shuit down. then turn on the pc from cold again
<mickster04> lapa: i have finished my degree just recenetly
<Lowwe> mickster04: Don't have windows installed
<iuno> hey all, hey all, i'm wondering how i give a user access to a ceertain directory?
<joaquin> WINDOWS SEVEN ROCKS!
<_BEAST> ROFL
<ljsoftnet> joaquin, it cost you rigth?
<joaquin> HEHE, I'm just kidding
<ljsoftnet> what does ROFL mean?
<lapa> congratulations!
<Sagan> roll around laughing on the floor :D
<Se7en> ljsoftnet: Rolling On Tha Floor Laughing
<froggyman> how can I block a website on Ubuntu (and all pages that are on it). I have already added "127.0.0.1 website.com" to /etc/hosts but I can still view pages on "website.com/page"
<joaquin> (by the way, I'm from argentina, we dont pay for windows :P)
<ljsoftnet> Sagan Se7en ah
<lapa> here is a little funny question ,you type my name case  your words become red
<icarus-c> joaquin, yea go with it
<icarus-c> iuno, right click on the folder -> properties -> permissions
<ljsoftnet> joaquin you get it for free?
<mickster04> Lowwe: ok well i am out of ideas...
<nozes> how to delete a folder?
<blakkheim> nozes: rm -r directoryname
<joaquin> I didn't got it, but I can
<iuno> icarus-c, i can't right click lol i'm connected to the server via ssh
<mickster04> froggyman: change it to "127.0.0.1 website.com*"
<joaquin> there's a web page where you can download
<icarus-c> iuno, chown/chmod then
<froggyman> mickster04, thanks
<mickster04> froggyman: i hoipe it works :p
<WaspStung> test
<lapa> mickster04:any time you just type others name plus ":"
<froggyman> mickster04, actually it didn't... would it need to be website.com/* ?
<WaspStung> Hello everyone.
<mickster04> froggyman: mayb...
<mickster04> lapa: ?
<ljsoftnet> joaquin thats illegal i taught, microsoft gives it there for free
<icarus-c> nozes, or in GUI, select the file hit [delete] key to move to trash bin, or hit [shift]-[delete] to real delete
<mickster04> lapa: i use the tab auto complete...tat adds the :
<Lowwe> mickster04, blueskaj: booted into livecd - still nothing
<Catoptromancy> Icannot use spacebar while holding shift or capslock is on. I change to a TTY without X and it works fine.
<mickster04> WaspStung: hi can we help you?
<icarus-c> joaquin, yea windows is so good. why don't you just use it
<froggyman> mickster04, :/ still doesn't work
<joaquin> yes is illegal, that's why i'm using ubuntu
<mickster04> froggyman: add www. before it
<mickster04> froggyman: www.website.com*
<nozes> icarus-c, needed by the terminal
<nozes> but i was able
<ljsoftnet> joaquin ah, thats what i mean
<nozes> rm
<lapa> are you here everyday ?
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: why do you need to press spacebar with shift etc?
<icarus-c> nozes, and someone else has told you the command for that
<mickster04> lapa: me?
<Catoptromancy> Ikeep doing this
<lapa> ye
<froggyman> mickster04, gah. still no luck
<mickster04> !who lapa
<lapa> you
<joaquin> don't worry I was just joking with my firts comment
<Lowwe> mickster04: Im goint to try direct connecting from modem - maybe router hates me
<lapa> :)
<mickster04> !who | lapa
<ubottu> lapa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jantire_> Is mono a good programming for cross-platform usage?
<mickster04> froggyman: hum:(
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: also cannot use caps if I typing a sentence with spaces
<mickster04> Jantire_: i guess...
<Catoptromancy> Ineed to carefully press shift and let go to hit spacebar
<lapa> oh !sorry
<nozes> icarus-c, yes,
<nozes> thanks!
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i don't understand, you use the shift key then they spacebar doesn't work?
<lapa> i just don't know how to use xchat
<Catoptromancy> yes
<lapa> ubottu: sorry!
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: well how can you use the space bar at all?
<Catoptromancy> if capslock is on, or shift is held...the spacebar wont register a space
<Jantire_> mickster04: Whats bad about it
<froggyman> mickster04, I think I'll try using the ip address of the site
<comtech> where can i download the trix chat pls give the link so i can download it
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: i dont hold shift constantly or type in all caps = )
<Catoptromancy> but it is useful
<supe> hi
<comtech> where can i download the trix chat pls give the link so i can download it
<mickster04> Jantire_: nothing. i just don't know much about it. it's c#?
<Jantire_> mickster04: Pretty
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i still don't understand? you press shift to get a capital letter then your space bar doesn't work, but you are writing with spaces?
<Jantire_> mickster04: * pretty much
<mickster04> Jantire_: yeah it is usable. the main problem is GUI
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: IAMHOLDINGSHIFTWHILETYPINGANDPRESSINGSPACEBAR
<Jantire_> mickster04: Whats wrong with it
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: well dont hold shift then?
<Catoptromancy> and never type up a cfg in caps?
<theverant> Okay... what's up with the 10.10 installer?  Why is there no advanced section for defining what grub is doing?
<cutiyar> how can i find my package?
<theverant> or am I missing something?
<mickster04> Jantire_: you have to use gtk# for linux and that is something you would have to install on windows seperate, bor notm, i don't know whow to make it work
<Catoptromancy> still Iswapped out my old keyboard cuz Ithought it was broke,
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: use the shift key to make the letter capital, then type a letter, then delete it and use the space?
<Sereph> im trying to install 10.04 alternate and i cant figure out how to install the grub loader to my /boot of the lvm i just created during install
<Jantire_> mickster04: Is gtk# any different from gtk+?
<icarus-c> comtech, http://sourceforge.net/projects/trix/files/
<mickster04> Jantire_: its written for c# i think
<theverant> wow, it seems to be working now... but only after CHROOTing with the liveCD and reinstalling Grub
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: something is broke in Xconf
<Catoptromancy> relearning how to type isnt a solution
<Jantire_> mickster04: Alright
<joaquin> ljsoftnet, I'm trying to do some kind of seach engine for logs, with the server in perl and the client in php, I have problems with the performance :( (any ideas??)
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: so what makes you8r spacebar work again?
<joaquin> you or anyone
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: spaceworks, unless I am holding shift or caps are on.
<cutiyar> how i can save(burn) my application to dvd i have APTonCD application?
<mickster04> well don't hold shift when you are using the space bar?
<Catoptromancy> sometimes it is necessary to have caps on
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i have a personal disagreement with the need for caps lock but thats me
<Catoptromancy> caps on type a word, turn caps off, hit space, caps on, type another word...
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: if you are using the terminal you can use the tab key to autocomplete for you
<Helsinkiii> hi
<mickster04> Helsinkiii: hey
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> i accessedd my school computer via ssh
<Catoptromancy> this happens in videogames, OOo
<Helsinkiii> i rly need a file from my desktop
<Helsinkiii> how can i download it?
<Catoptromancy> autocomplete isnt always there
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i don't know what that is about..sorry
<lapa> you all don't use MYeclipse?
<jrib> Helsinkiii: scp
<mickster04> Helsinkiii: cd /home/yourname/Desktop
<lapa> mickster04 : do you use tomcat?
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, scp
<kelp1> Is there anyway I can increase the size of my Ubuntu partition FROM ubuntu? I do not have a USB drive or CS handy to boot up Ubuntu.
<comtech> <icarus-c> that version of trix or vyQ are not compatible for my machine..pls helo me
<icarus-c> comtech, that trix download page got many versions
<Helsinkiii> um it copied it to my desktop at school
<Helsinkiii> ....
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-888785.html
<mickster04> lapa: not to my knowledge
<Helsinkiii> i did scp file.txt copy.txt
<icarus-c> comtech, from 0.87 to 0.94
<Helsinkiii> what do i need to change
<moetunes> kelp1:  you can't resize a mounted partition so no
<comtech> ok tnx <icarus-c>
<lapa> what is your knowledge ?only linux?
<comtech> i will try <icarus-c
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, use scp instead of ssh to download file.
<mickster04> Helsinkiii: scp /remotepc/home/user/desktop/file youpc/home/user/desktop
<mickster04> Helsinkiii: yeah from terminal not through ssh
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, or you could use sftp too. unless your school disable sftp of ssh
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910780 lapa
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: thanks!!!!!google failed me on that one
<mickster04> !who | lapa
<ubottu> lapa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Helsinkiii> icarus-c, i can't do it from within the ssh program?
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: :D
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, ssh just give you a shell on remote
<lapa> thanks ! bazhang
<mickster04> Helsinkiii: not really
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, scp get file through ssh
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, sftp is sort of FTP on top of ssh
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, they are all part of SSH
<icarus-c> and nautilus support sftp too
<ljsoftnet> joaquin i cant help you, i dont know any of that stuff
<VisualAssassin> i have  a question if someone could help me out
<merovingian> I have an issue with Transmission torrent client.
<icarus-c> VisualAssassin, just ask
<Helsinkiii> icaru
<FlameTai1> Se7en: Any suggestions on a good video player yet has a nice look to it?
<mickster04> !ask | VisualAssassin
<ubottu> VisualAssassin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VisualAssassin> alright
<Helsinkiii> icarus-c, it says it can't STAT it
<icarus-c> merovingian, what is it
<VisualAssassin> sweet
<mickster04> !ask | merovingian
<ubottu> merovingian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, that means your file doesn't exist
<Helsinkiii> icarus-c, my machine at school is called user@ubuntu.school.com
<fiber> hello... I am about to install ubuntu 10.10.  I have a folder, /backup, in my root directory which has been set as the mountpoint for / in the new install... I get a warning about files being cleared and i was wondering, since this isn't a system folder, if it will also be cleared.  thanks!
<comtech> <icarus-c> i finish install the trix but i cannot find to internet
<joaquin> ljsoftnet, thanks anyways
<comtech> <icarus-c> i finish install the trix but i cannot find to internet
<VisualAssassin> its a half pc half linux question...my laptop pc screen is black, you can only make out faint silhouettes of icons and what not, is there anyone way that i can get into it with my laptop running linux so i can set up a monitor to use with the laptop pc?
<merovingian> Web pages are slow to load when Transmission is running.
<icarus-c> merovingian, probably that happen to all misconfigured BT clients
<HB2> hi, anyone can tell me how is the name panel bottom from this picture? http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/17/2010/10/500x_ubunt_big_splash.jpg
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: your backlight is probablhy b roken
<dalcom> holaa
<mickster04> dalcom: hey
<FlameTai1> Any suggestions on a good video player yet has a nice look to it?
<mickster04> HB2: you mean docky?
<Helsinkiii> icarus-c, my machine at school is called user@ubuntu.school.com
<VisualAssassin> would it be worth it to get it fixed? I dont want to buy another laptop, but i know screen repair can be pricey
<Se7en> FlameTai1: depends on your taste but I'd suggest
<Se7en> Somgbird
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: you'd have to ask your repairman
<HB2> mickster04 : thanks, yes i mean that ;)
<Se7en> song*
<VisualAssassin> i would much rather just set up a monitor on it if i could gain access to it through the machine im using right now
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, scp  user@ubuntu.school.com:/path/to/file   local_destination    # this will copy /path/to/file from remote  ssh server to local file  local_destination
<Nach0z> How do i resize my screen in ubuntu?
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: depends how expensive your laptop is, how old (warranty)
<FlameTai1> Se7en: I'll check it out thanks :3
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: that should work fine, the problem is hardware
<VisualAssassin> its from 2004 so the warranty and extended warranty are long out of service now
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: have you mayb turned your brightness way down?
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, or you could open Nautilus (ubuntu's default file browser)  press Ctrl-L  : enter "sftp://user@ubuntu.school.com"
<dtcrshr> is there a way to use skype with jack?
<Catoptromancy> mickster04: I fixed it!
<Catoptromancy> = )
<VisualAssassin> no the brightness didnt get turned down, my g/f was using it and when she came back the screen was black
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: huzzah! what was it?
<Se7en> and in case you havnt heard FlameTai1 , VLC is skinable .. and have some neat skins that you could check out
<Catoptromancy> that link
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: lol:D
<Catoptromancy> space was doing weird stuff oabout levels and such
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i didn't read through was there a config file somewhere?
<icarus-c> Helsinkiii, provided that your school's sshd don't have sftp disabled (it is on by default)
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: ah ok:D
<Catoptromancy> System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layouts > Other Options > Using space key to input non-breakable space character
<VisualAssassin> shes good with computers and that is the one she uses most of the time so i know she couldn't have messed anything up
<Catoptromancy> really odd stuff
<mickster04> Catoptromancy: i'll try and remember that
<FlameTai1> Se7en: Would you suggest it?
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: very good :D
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: then its the hardware thats dead, just plug a monitor in and you can use it fine, my dad has a laptop with a similr set up..(data moigration would be difficult)
<feher> Hello all, anyone can help about WM5 mobile devices? Got it connected, synced and all is working, but i want to use the PC's internet connection on the mobile device.
<VisualAssassin> i wouldnt have to set the monitor up through the settings?
<warewolf> ok this is intreesting
<mickster04> FlameTai1: i would. I like VLC cos it plays everything. without the need for external codecs, however somepeople find it a bit unpretty, however sit is skinnable
<mickster04> feher: research tethering
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: normally if the laptop is on it should be on automgically
<warewolf> so I updated my EeePC running lucid last night, and now X doesn't work (unresponsive, like both keyboard and mouse) and single user mode (rescue mode) doesn't work.
<warewolf> anyone know how to troubleshoot the boot process?
<feher> mickster04: i want to use the PC's connection on the device and not the devices on the PC.
<mickster04> wereHamster: did you maybe deleted the old kernel without updating grub?
<mickster04> feher: oh my bad
<mickster04> feher: not sure then
<rusivi> FlameTail: I agree with mickster04 completely. VLC is hands down the best video player out for Ubuntu.
<FlameTai1> rusivi: Alrighty thanks
<VisualAssassin> awesome im gonna have to buy myself a nice monitor than
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: concider it may be cheapre to repair the damage or get a new laptop...
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: you laptop would remain protable if you fixed it...
<rusivi> VisualAssassin: If you send it in for warranty repair, strip out the HDD first. Companies try anything to void the warranty.
<VisualAssassin> to tell you the truth i really dont mind that its not portable, if i take a computer with me it will be this one with linux on it
<VisualAssassin> yeah ill just have to check to see how much it would cost and if it would be cheaper to get a monitor or new laptop than ill go that route
<mickster04> VisualAssassin: does the bios screen also not appear properly?
<mickster04> feher: how do you do that on windows?
<comtech> where can i download the VYQchat
<rusivi> VisualAssassin: Their are horror rumors on this issue from companies like BetterPurchase ;)
<mickster04> comtech: link?
<comtech> where can i download the VYQchat plssssssss helo me and many thanksssss in advance
<comtech> yes link?
<mickster04> comtech: why that program?
<mickster04> comtech: no do you have one for me?
<comtech> we use here in office
<mikeru> hey, when I print documents get cropped :/
<mikeru> trying to print a PDF
<SuperMiguel> whats a good irc client, similar to xchat?
<UbuntuNoob> how do i edit something such at /etc/fstab
<mickster04> SuperMiguel: xchat isw one of the better ones
<electrofreak> was support for adaptec raid cards cut out of 10.04's kernel? I thought this card was just going to work... but that doesn't seem to be the case
<mikeru> changed from the Advanced tab in Printing to Shrink (print the whole page)
<feher> mickster04: Im back lost net conn. So any advice about the mobile sharing?
<mikeru> and it's still cropping
<tank8465> supermiguel: try irssi, it runs exclusively in CLI.
<comtech> where can i download the VYQchat plssssssss helo me and many thanksssss in advance
<mickster04> feher: how would you normally do it in windows?
<Des_> To edit /etc/fstab, run "gksu gedit /etc/fstab" in a terminal.
<mickster04> comtech: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/VyQChat-2285.shtml
<feher> just plug, get connected and its ready to go, just tested on win7
<mikeru> oh, nevermind
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<feher> no setup needed
<Des_> No problem.
<mickster04> feher: check settings in activesync in ubuntu
<mikeru> it seems I also had to change another thing I hadn't noticed
<mikeru> silly me
<VisualAssassin> thanks
<feher> mickster04: sure, i will do so, Thank you.
<comtech> <mickster04> ERROR>>CANNOT DOWNLOAD
<mickster04> feher: it usually has a "use activesync connection" option. also "allow internet sharing" in the pc client i think IIRC
<comtech> badly need VYQCHAT OR TRIX
<Sereph> how do i migrate from one disk to another disk that has lvm
<mickster04> comtech: what does your work use for OS? windows?
<mickster04> comtech: calm down
<Wally> Hello
<Wally> anyone in here familiar with Kdenlive
<Wally> ?
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Des_> Wow, nice bot.
<mickster04> comtech: that is an rpm program, there is no ubuntu version
<mickster04> Des_: indeed it is
<mickster04> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<comtech> <mickster04>  ubuntu ,, but my client pc use windows xp
<comtech> some told me use wine
<UbuntuNoob> also what is the line to edit bootup grub
<mickster04> comtech: i don't understand the situation
<Des_> You can still install RPMs on Ubuntu, but it's recommended to use the DEB file if possible. Install Alien from the repos, run the command "alien -k my_package.rpm"
<electrofreak> was support for adaptec raid cards cut out of 10.04's kernel? I thought this card was just going to work... but that doesn't seem to be the case
<mickster04> Des_: yes i was trying to avoid that
<Ken8521> alien is a good way to wreck a system... you're better off compiling from source
<rusivi> Ken8521: If you notice a bug in Alien please let us know!
<mickster04> UbuntuNoob: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub/" edits grub. But please, tell us what the problem is in specific before messing with conf files.
<mickster04> UbuntuNoob: then run update-grub
<Ken8521> rusivi, i learned my lesson alien a long, long, long time ago
<Des_> And I agree: Alien is awful.
<rusivi> Ken8521: If you have specific examples I am all ears.
<UbuntuNoob> i need to add i915.modeset=1 to my start up grub for some reason for it to boot, even from the cd
<Des_> But almost functioning.
<Ken8521> rusivi, lol, it was several years ago... i can't recall now.. but it was bad enough i'd never recommend it, nor would i tr it again
<Des_> I tried to install global menu with it, just because a FAR outdated guide told me so. Couldn't get rid of it.
<rusivi> Ken8521: Fair enough, thank you for sharing your experience. If you or anyone else have a problem with alien please make it known, the Ubuntu Community is interested.
<ag007> anyone using Lubuntu here
<ag007> seems not-too-popular
<eross> what mouse do you recommend for ubuntu, for gaming and maybe rotating in blender without the mouse dying and me having to reboot? I am using an older mouse, logitech wireless
<mikeru> anyway to set Document Viewer's Page Handling -> Page Scaling to Shrink to Printable area forever without needing to choose it everytime I want to print something?
<mickster04> comtech: it no longer exists,
<mikeru> It's ridiculous how it always crops everything
<mikeru> ridiculous!
<UbuntuNoob> i dont think thats it. when i boot, i have to hold shift, press e to view the code and after "quite splash",  i have to enter the line "i915.modeset=1" for ubuntu to boot. where would i edit that within my system so i dont have to type it every time
<Des_> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ken8521> comtech, why don't you guys use a more widely accepted messaging system?
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: Check for a line that says something similar to
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<icarus-c> and update-grub after that
<Ken8521> i cant even find vyqchat for windows to test it w/ wine
<UbuntuNoob> Des_: i see it; should i add it after that
<electrofreak> was support for adaptec raid cards  (aacraid) cut out of 10.04's kernel? I thought this card was just going to work... but that doesn't seem to be the case. And I"m having trouble with dkms
<icarus-c> Ken8521, i thought vyqchat is for linux
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: and change that to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<comtech> <Ken8521> LIKE WHAT
<UbuntuNoob> Des_
<Des_> Yes, that is exactly what you do.
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<comtech> give me some idea
<Des_> No problem.
<Ken8521> icarus-c, well he said something about wine, so i assumed it had a windows client as well.
<icarus-c> Ken8521, the windows client is vypresschat itself
<comtech> <Ken8521> like what give some idea
<icarus-c> someone asked about vypress chat yesterday, would that be him :P
<icarus-c> comtech, that <NAME>  think makes people think you are copy/pasting chat log.  at least that's the convention
<UbuntuNoob> also, how can i make lucid recognize udf files on an iso?
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, just mount it
<Dr_Willis> a UDF file On an Iso?  you got some CD Image thats using the UDF filesystem you mean?
<UbuntuNoob> icraus-c: i did i get some message about there being udf files it doesnt support
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: yes basically
<Ken8521> comtech, do you have the vypress chat .exe?
<mickster04> comtech: you'll have to get the installer from work
<Dr_Willis> You can mount iso image files via the Loop feature of mount UbuntuNoob .
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_Willis> that acetoneiso program can work as a gui for that, and archivemounter tool can also work as a front end.
<UbuntuNoob> Dr_Willis: ive been using gmount-iso
<TheThing|Desktop> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. TheThing|Desktop Lmull3-ClrMstr2_ rkenned billy rylklee alpharesearch Elfix ToAsTcfh_ Dr_Willis justin_ eross DBO ann _CTIRC Arsic Cpudan80 casa mkquist amcsi Des_ feher UbuntuNoob cyphase mikeru anton Vampire0_ LucasNeto electrofreak zilla robinbowes XuMuK jhesk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<UbuntuNoob> "This disc contains a "UDF" file system and requires an operating system
<UbuntuNoob> that supports the ISO-13346 "UDF" file system specification."
<Des_> Dr_Willis: Never heard of it.
<electrofreak> there seems to be an increase in these bots lately....
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: Could you send the file so I could check it out, or would you rather not?
<Dr_Willis> acetoneiso - feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images
<NerdsMcGee> Is there a way I can install ubuntu from a USB Key on my macbook? I just tried unetbootin and it didn't work.
<UbuntuNoob> its a huge file im not sure how long it would take its for windows 7 im trying to install it
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, just mount it as iso13346
<comtech> yes KEN8521
<UbuntuNoob> icarus-c: should i use terminal, and if so what is the line?>
<comtech> yes i have KEN8521
<Ken8521> comtech, do you know wher ei can download it?
<icarus-c> mount -t iso13346 blah.iso  /mnt/point  # where blah.iso is the udf
<mickster04> comtech: you can use that to install your program
<Des_> NerdsMcGee: See if Universal USB Installer is available for Mac. Otherwise, the only way I know of making a bootable Ubuntu flash drive is with Ubuntu.
<comtech> how?
<UbuntuNoob> thanks ill give it a try
<NerdsMcGee> Well I have a Windows PC as well, but when I used it (unetbootin) it failed to boot.
<comtech> what is ei KEN
<mickster04> comtech: are you using ubuntu on your laptop (or pc you want to install the program on)?
<Dr_Willis> NerdsMcGee:  You might wantt to try making a grub2 setup on the flash drive that boots the iso files. Or check teh PendriveLinux web site - they may have other tools.
<Des_> I find that UNetbootin is extremely overhyped for something that doesn't work...at all...
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, or  -t udf   .
<mickster04> Des_: unetbootin really does work though
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, it has been a long while since i've touched udf
<Dr_Willis> unetbootin is useing syslinux, like many of the others do also.  Could be an issue with syslinux and a Macbook. (ive never owned a macbook)
<Des_> mickster04: Every single attempt I've made with it, no matter on what OS or with what OS I was loading onto the drive, it failed to actually load a kernel on there.
<NerdsMcGee> I'll try Universal USB Installer then.
<mickster04> Des_: hum
<Des_> NerdsMcGee: That works a lot better. Again, check if it is available for Mac.
<NerdsMcGee> I'm finding more and more that I'm regretting taking my DVD Drive out of my macbook. >_>
<mickster04> NerdsMcGee: oh well...:S
<NerdsMcGee> But I like my SSDs!
<Des_> I keep mine around just because I have an awful habit of losing my Flash Drives.
<NerdsMcGee> *SIGH*
<UbuntuNoob> what do i use as a mount point?
<mickster04> NerdsMcGee: that is true...
<eross> what's a good mouse for ubuntu? using old logitech wireless
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: Any mountpoint you want.
<mickster04> UbuntuNoob: usually /
<Des_> eross: Anything with two or more buttons.
<comtech> <mickster04>  pc
<mickster04> comtech: are you using ubuntu]
<comtech> <mickster04>  yes i use ubuntu.. PC
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, make a folder somewhere
<mickster04> comtech: do you have WINE installde on it
<comtech> <mickster04>  yes i use ubuntu
<mickster04> comtech: do you have WINE installde on it
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, the unix convention is to put mount points in /mnt/
<UbuntuNoob> so i tried mount -t iso13346 windows7.iso /
<mickster04> UbuntuNoob: sorry ignore me :P
<UbuntuNoob> and it said maybe you meant iso9660?
<comtech> <mickster04> il already enable my wine in the terminal
<Des_> UbuntuNoob: You brave, BRAVE soul.
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, mkdir /mnt/windows7-disk && mount -t udf -o loop windows7.iso /mnt/windows7-disk
<mickster04> comtech: ok so get the installer (.exe) and right click (when in ubuntu) on the file and select, "run with WINE"
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, don't ever try to kill / (system root)  like that
<UbuntuNoob> and why cant i paste into terminal?
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, ctrl-shift-v
<casa> hey look this page http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter
<UbuntuNoob> ah
<comtech> <mickster04> ok catch up il try
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, or middle mouse button
<warewolf> hey guys, how can I troubleshoot where a ubuntu box is getting stuck in single user mode boot?
<warewolf> I'm familiar with linux, just not ubuntu/upstart.
<UbuntuNoob> also it says only root can do that, i used sudo before that code; do i type root?
<bazhang> casa, dont paste here
<UbuntuNoob> haha oops
<icarus-c> UbuntuNoob, sudo then
<icarus-c> sudo blah  =   sudo -u root blah
<mickster04> UbuntuNoob: using sudo means to run the following code (program etc) as root
<icarus-c> probably too lame to use sudo -u root , maybe it doesn't even work :P
<comtech> <mickster04> nothings happen
<casa> why?
<mcantor> Why do I get 256 color support in Screen when I SSH into my linux machine with Putty, but NOT when I'm in a local login shell?
<mickster04> comtech: ermm... that doesn't make sense
<comtech> <mickster04> yes sir
<cyy> I'm trying to upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 from a command line and I'm getting an error An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<bazhang> casa, offtopic. no advertising
<comtech> .dll
<Lowwe> mickster04: I think the nic is dead
<cyy> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<cyy> caused by held packages.
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  check the value of the TERM variable perhaps for starters
<comtech> .dll cannot load
<warewolf> ok
<UbuntuNoob> thats odd then im typing sudo but it gives me the text only root can do that
<warewolf> now that I'm in the right chanel
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: It's xterm-256colors in both cases.
<cyy> anyone know why that would be? i can send the logs it produced
<comtech> .dll cannot load <mickster04>
<mickster04> Lowwe: oh gutted :/
<icarus-c> what the heck.. .dll O.o
<Des_> I think I know why the DLL can't load...
<mickster04> comtech: what? print screen pls
<Dr_Willis> mcantor: and by local login shell - you mean the console? or a xterm? or gnome-0terminal?
<Lowwe> mickster04: yeah - Going to try and figure out how to connect wireless
<UbuntuNoob> lol .dll
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: gnome-terminal
<mickster04> Lowwe: best of luck
<warewolf> my eeepc running ubuntu - refuses to boot (correctly) into single user mode or X.  How can I troubleshoot the boot process?  I'm familiar with linux, just not ubuntu and upstart.
<dfr|mac> hey guys. How do I programmatically set a password or create a user with a password?
<mickster04> comtech: i could do with seeing the full error
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Hang on, let me check TERM before I get into screen itself
<theverant> anyone have theories on why 10.10 doesn't shutdown on a Macbook?
<dfr|mac> all I can find is usermod -p but that takes not plaintext, but results of crypt =/
<warewolf> X acts like I have no keyboard or mouse devices defined, this only started happening after I did a software update last night.
<IdleOne> !10.10 | theverant
<ubottu> theverant: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<NerdsMcGee> Is there a way to get grubsplash working with a framebuffered terminal + nvidia's drivers?
<Dr_Willis> dfr|mac:  ages ago one would use tcl/expect scripts to script such things.. but thats old skool.
<comtech> vypress cta Cant LOAD the reosurce DLL -VycRes.dll . . . . (<mickster04>)
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Ah..
<dfr|mac> Dr_Willis: what about these days?
<Dr_Willis> dfr|mac:  no idea
<mickster04> comtech: is it an installer yoiu are running?
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: gnome-terminal was starting out as xterm, putty was starting out as xterm-256color
<comtech> YeS SIR <mickster04>
<icarus-c> NerdsMcGee, grub splash as in  grub background or you mean the plymouth boot animation?
<mickster04> comtech: i don't thin k som can you upload the file for me to lookat please?
<dfr|mac> Dr_Willis: unfortunately I can't find stuff in Google well. And things like echo "foo\nfoo" | passwd foo_user don't seem to work =/
<NerdsMcGee> icarus-c: What I really want is the grub background, verbose booting, and the nvidia driver working. lol
<icarus-c> dfr|mac, echo  -e "foo\nfoo"
<comtech> do you yahoo massenger sir <mickster04>
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: I'm desperate to understand what in the world is going on.  Where can I go to read about this?
<UbuntuNoob> im trying to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10, but when i follow the instructions i get the error could not open location, no such file or directory
<dfr|mac> icarus-c: oh, duh! thanks! :)))
<mickster04> comtech: nope...
<arinya> help
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  i cant recall ever having a program that needed 256color terminals..
<mickster04> comtech: can you okease not use the <>
<comtech> <mickster04> il trasfer it right now here in iRC
<icarus-c> dfr|mac, and why would you change password like that?
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Nicer vim themes.
<mickster04> comtech: how?
<bazhang> comtech, use tab complete please
<Dr_Willis> dfr|mac:  check for 'scripting password command' perhaps.
<dfr|mac> icarus-c: I'm writing a stackscript for linode. And I need to create a user with a password that is gotten from a form
<icarus-c> comtech, type "comt" and press [tab]
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Seriously though.  Why is it that 256 colors works in a login shell no matter what my TERM is, and no matter whether I'm in gnome-terminal or logged in remotely via PuTTY, but it suddenly matters when I start GNU Screen?
<DaysofRhythm> hell
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Also, how can I tell gnome-terminal to set TERM to xterm-256color by default?
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  no idea. Ive not used that feature ever in my many years of using linux. You can export the TERM variable if you want.
<comtech> comt
<comtech> comt ?
<chien> nouvelles de poker th?
<IdleOne> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<NerdsMcGee> If I install 10.10 today, can I use Package Manage to update to the final?
<dfr|mac> icarus-c: so basically I have a large bash file that is executed when the VM is being prepared. And I can only insert the password field as contents. Any ideas to do something aside of the echo into passwd?
<areeda> You set your Term variable in the shell
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  export TERM=xterm-256 and see if it works better.
<bazhang> NerdsMcGee, yes
<rww> NerdsMcGee: yes
<IdleOne> NerdsMcGee: yes, more info in #ubuntu+1
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<NerdsMcGee> Thanks guys.
<HowardTheDuck> is there a good MMMMORPG on Ubuntu
<IdleOne> !games > HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck, please see my private message
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Yes, but I only want gnome-terminal to use that. I can't set it in my .bashrc, because there's no guarantee that I'll be logging in with a client that I've configured to work with 256 colors.
<dfr|mac> actually, seems like there's a chpasswd command that helps :D
<chien> solo en ingles  ?
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  make .bashrc ask. or check some other bariables.. or just do it by hand when you login.
<bazhang> chien, yep
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: I absolutely positively will not do it by hand every single time I log in ;-)  I'll figure it out, don't worry about it.  Thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  could be that gnome-terminal dosent support it.. try it in a normal xterm
<icarus-c> HowardTheDuck, regnum
<Dr_Willis> make it a 2 character alias, trivial
<Dr_Willis> theres a bug in 10.10 right now wher TERm = dumb all the time..
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: gnome-terminal supports 256 colors perfectly.  It's just that it uses the TERM "xterm" by default, instead of "xterm-256color", which apparently is how screen knows to turn on 256color support.
<Dr_Willis> mcantor:  check the gnome-terminal profiles perhaps.  I tend to use Terminator these days. which is enhanced gnome-terminal
<blakkheim> urxvt here
<chien> hola chicos news of poker th...open source...?
<mcantor> Dr_Willis: Yeah... they don't have an option to set TERM.  :-\  Maybe I can set it in .Xdefaults or something...
<dfr|mac> Dr_Willis: icarus-c: thanks, guys!
<rusivi> !spanish | chien
<ubottu> chien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chien> merçi..
<icarus-c> and #ubuntu-fr for french :P
<chien> pero se puede hablar espanol..?
<icarus-c> chien, #ubuntu-es
<chien> saben que pasa con poker th..?
<rusivi> !spanish > chien
<ubottu> chien, please see my private message
<lUzErO> hello,, what is the adress of the suportt in spanish?
<rusivi> !spanish > lUzEr0
<chien> si RUSIVI!
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<chien> hola.
<lUzErO> ok
<mickster04> comtech was using an illigal copy of Ycvpress(*)
<foul_owl> any chance in hell of getting my webcam to work?
<mickster04> foul_owl: possibly
<moetunes> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<foul_owl> saw that
<mickster04> foul_owl: what seems to be the problem?
<moetunes> foul_owl:  is the webcam in the list
<foul_owl> its not on the list, but it shows up with lsusb
<culseg> help with segfault detailed in launchpad? see : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/126581
<foul_owl> apparently it should work with this
<foul_owl> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<foul_owl> but i need help getting gspca to build :(
<moetunes> foul_owl:  so it is a matter of finding a kernel module that would work with it
<moetunes> foul_owl:  gspca should be in the kernel afaik
<chien> como se comporta la ultima version de ubuntu chez vous..?
<foul_owl> sudo modprobe gspca: module not found
<izinucs> !fr | chien
<mickster04> chien: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mickster04> chien: /join #ubuntu-fr
<mickster04> chien: pardon
<HaarDz> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter
<moetunes> foul_owl:  which ubuntu version are you using?
<foul_owl> karmic
<mesees> can xchat save a list of favorite rooms for auto logon when i start it up?
<mickster04> foul_owl: did you upgrade to 10.04?
<mickster04> mesees: yes
<chien> ok je vais essayer...
<cage_raphel> mesees: yes
<mesees> where at?
<mickster04> mesees: check out their website for info
<mickster04> mesees: check out their website for info
<mickster04> chien: salut :D
<foul_owl> i haven't tried that
<Nach0z> how do i resize the screen in ubuntu?
<foul_owl> should i try upgrading? problem is that im worried about somethign else breaking
<foul_owl> as i tried installing lucid on another computer i have, and it broke the wifi drivers
<mickster04> foul_owl: i always recommend updating, and upgrading, it keeps your OS up to date with drivers as well as other stuff
<yjcsuper> sis671 videocard only 16deepth
<izinucs> mesees: the short answer is yes.
<chien> salut a toiMIKSTER84
<cage_raphel> Nach0z:  go to system> Preferences > Monitor.
<mickster04> Nach0z: system>admin>monitors (i htink)
<mickster04> i think*
<yjcsuper> oh
<cage_raphel> !monitors
<oxeb> I'm looking to contact a specific person at canonical and launchpad says they have an alias on freenode.  Is that in this channel
<mickster04> cage_raphel: you may well be right :p
<oxeb> or should I be looking in another channel
<foul_owl> if anyone can help me build or install gspca, that would be awesome!
<mickster04> oxeb: who is it
<cage_raphel> mickster04:  thank u :)
<oxeb> Jerone Young
<mickster04> cage_raphel: :p
<istevenmon> how can i change the start up level to 3?
<chien> placer a vous rencontrer...!
<mickster04> istevenmon: what do you mean
<cage_raphel> istevenmon: please follow this link. http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<mickster04> chien: if you can't speak english we cannot help you!
<Vogon-> is there something wrong about installing ubuntu server and installing X manually?
<istevenmon> thanks i couldnt find the /etc/inittab
<mickster04> Vogon-: nope, just it seems a bit much? why are you dong that?
<Vogon-> i use my linux box more for servering.. but sometimes web browsing when my windows box is down... so i dont need a top stable desktop
<mickster04> Vogon-: nope, just it seems a bit much? why are you doing that?*
<cage_raphel> mickster04: istevenmon bacially wanted to change his run levels so that he can boot a lot more faster. i believe thats his question :P
<chien> juegan poker open source..?
<Nach0z> hey, how do I log in to the computer through a VNC viewer? or something similar?
<mickster04> Vogon-: you can run ser4every stuff of desktop edition, it is easier that way round
<mickster04> cage_raphel: ta :D i shall try to remember that :D
<mickster04> !vnc | Nach0z
<ubottu> Nach0z: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: yes thats what i need
<Vogon-> sorry can u rephrase please?
<istevenmon> but there is no /etc/inittab
<mickster04> Vogon-: you can run servery stuff off desktop edition, it is easier that way round
<cage_raphel> istevenmon: any specific error messages?
<Vogon-> eventhou, as stable?
<Vogon-> it is 90% server
<Vogon-> 10% desktop
<Vogon-> even 5% desktop
<hylian> i was just being nostalgic, and remembered a terminal app in knoppix 3 that would zoom in almost indefinetely on a moir pattern, anyone remember what that was called?
<foul_owl> thanks anyway folks! I will try upgrading to lucid, and see if that gets my webcam working
<chien> froggyman jaja! c'est pas mal...!
<mickster04> Vogon-: believe me, it is better to install desktop and run the server stuff, like apache etc
<mickster04> foul_owl: back up first
<moetunes> Vogon-:  vnc serves a desktop - you don't get a desktop untill you log in
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: there is no /etc/inittab should i create it myself
<Guest67199> [Q] Is the 10.10RC supposed to update to the full version without issues?
<mickster04> istevenmon: yeah prolly:p
<bazhang> Guest67199, yes
<R1`> Hi, does anybody know where I can get a list of the packages that is installed with "ubuntu Server Edition" ?? I have desktop edition and decided I want to experiment with a server so I want to install the ubuntu server packages on it.
<bazhang> chien english only here
<mickster04> Guest67199: it will do...but surely you can wait 5 days
<mickster04> ?
<chien> mais non..!
<hylian> the moir it would zoom in on was in ascii, does anyone remember that program?
<Vogon-> i dont reinstall often, i still use 8.04 LTS, should i install 10.04 LTS or wait for 10.10 ?
<cage_raphel> istevenmon:  are you looking for the file /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf  ?
<bazhang> chien, #ubuntu-fr for French
<mickster04> R1`: what will the server do, you want to investigate LAMP for web server, install openssh for ssh serving, samba for windows file sharing, anything else you want?
<mickster04> Vogon-: 10.04 is the latest LTS so use that
<chien> amigos anglos y germains...!
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: thats where i should look for?
<R1`> mickster04, yes I want to experiment with LAMP
<Vogon-> funny hwo i get different answers here than in ubuntu support chan on EFnet
<Vogon-> hrhr
<Twaggs> Anyone have any experience bridging a WPA protected wlan to eth0?
<Ryen> !sp | chien
<bazhang> chien, stop that
<Ryen> !spanish | chien
<ubottu> chien: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cage_raphel> istevenmon: yes.
<mickster04> !lamp | R1`:
<ubottu> R1`:: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<qin>      
<R1`> I've already installed and configured samba and openssh. So I guess the next thing to experiment with is LAMP right? For webservers
<nickhtp> man, what a linux orgy!
<chien> vaya tios...
<R136a1> I am having dns resolv errors randomly since i reinstalled lucid a few days ago. I tried changing the dns servers and i am still having this issue. The error happens in chromium as well as in wget and apt
<R136a1> is this a known bug or soemthing?
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: i want multiuser text mode
<R1`> mickster04, is that all that is different with ubuntu server? The LAMP packages?
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: i dont want to start X
<Vogon-> mickster04: should i at least install the 64bit version?
<mickster04> R1`: no there is some other stuff, ubuntu server doesn't have X (therefore no GUI)
<mickster04> Vogon-: what?
<Vogon-> for desktop
<Nach0z> ok... lemme rephrase that question. i'm logged out of the server, and i need to log in remotely. how do I do this?
<Vogon-> as i use my ubuntu 95% for servering
<cage_raphel> istevenmon:  Easiest thing would probably be to switch to a text screen (CTRL-ALT-F1), log in and then stop the GDM service.
<Nach0z> i'm on a windows machine right now.
<Cancambo> Hello, I've been having a problem with my wireless card in Ubuntu.  Currently I'm on my Windows partition (because the internet works here).  In Ubuntu, I got NetworkManager to recognize my wireless card using NDIS wrapper, and I can even connect to wireless networks.  However, I can't connect to the actual internet.  i know the card works, and that my internet connection can be fine because I amusing them right now.  Anyone got any
<istevenmon> cage_raphel: how can i preserve the GDM over reboot?
<bazhang> !nox | istevenmon
<ubottu> istevenmon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Nach0z> !vnc
<R1`> mickster04, do you know where I can get a list of the "other stuff"
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mickster04> Vogon-: well if you have a 64bit architecture (processor MOBO etc) then you might as well use 64bit, it's uite safe, however, it won't work if you have  32bit hardware
<Vogon-> yea i got 64bit
<mickster04> Nach0z: you want ssh for a srever, it doesnt use an x server right, as in no GUI
<chien> no troyans for linux ?poker th kaput..no serveuers..!
<Twaggs> [Q] Does anyone have any experience bridging a WPA protected wlan to eth0 on server?
<mickster04> R1`: you don't need the other stuff orlly
<mickster04> Vogon-: then instal 64bit
<Nach0z> mickster04: it's just a desktop with no screen. i need to be able to log on remotely, that way I can get into it using VNC.
<mickster04> Twaggs: using the server as a router? internet sharing is what you are looking for
<Vogon-> im using luks encryption for my raid5 set with 3ware raid controller, im about to reinstall my ubuntu, anything i should backup?
<NameLess-js> hello
<NameLess-js> i need some help with removing the ubuntu entry from the boot loader
<mickster04> Nach0z: if it is logged in and is a desktop edition use vnc, if it has no GUI use ssh
<hylian> fI found it! It's called BB ascii art demo!
<Twaggs> mickster04: Neighbor has internet connection i'm splitting the bill with.  I have a wired network in my home.
<mickster04> Twaggs: why not get a wireless router then? you can still access the internet with your wired connection? and youi have wireless too
<NameLess-js> anyone?
<mickster04> !anyone | NameLess-js
<ubottu> NameLess-js: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<R136a1> anyone?
<tripelb> What program do you use on ubuntu to edit image files?
<sean-laptop> hey all i need some help with ftp.. trying to use filezilla to connect to my xbox from my laptop via a crossover cable.. but i cant get the laptop to connect to it with the cable
<mickster04> tripelb: gimp
<R1`> mickster04, yea.. but I would just like to know what it is and what it is for. I tried looking but they only listed packages for ubuntu Desktop
<Guest90900> I installed a police that shows characters back to front. Now I have back to front text in some internet sites such as Deezer and youtube. I had to disinstall chrome and start using opera, but the problem persists. What can I do ?
<NameLess-js> tripelb: to me?
<tripelb> <-- see this one has no real problems. Finally. Now I am looking to do something new!
<Twaggs> mickster04: I'd need a high gain antenna, also, I need my server to be accessible outside the LAN.  Right now I'm using WinXP to bridge, but it drops a LOT.
<tripelb> NameLess-js, Ask your Ask! Walk your walk and talk your talk.  Go for it. Do it now.
<mickster04> R1`: i woouldn't worry. you won't miss anything important by not having installed server edition
<Nach0z> mickster04: it's not logged in right now. so i can get into it using SSH. but, i NEED to be able to use the GUI, so i need it actually logged in so I can get in using VNC. do you know how to do that?
<mickster04> Twaggs: set up port forwarding ont he router?
<NameLess-js> tripelb: i want to remove the ubuntu entry from the boot laoder
<mickster04> Nach0z: well you have to connect a monitor, then log in...
<tripelb> mickster04, Why doesnt GIMP still come with Ubuntu like in 9.whatever??
<Nach0z> crap x-|
<mickster04> tripelb: it was concidered too complicated
<mickster04> Nach0z: you can't remotely log in with a gui i don't think
<tripelb> NameLess-js, OK. Here's what to do. Ask this SAME question but minus my name. I dont know the answer. That way anyone free will look at it and IF they know, then will go for it. -- Personally I dont know what a boot ladder is.
<Twaggs> mickster04: my machine is in the DMZ right now, but I can't even get wpasupplicant to work on server edition
<mickster04> Nach0z: i think you're stuck, what do youi need the GUI for?
<Nach0z> crudmonkeys. eh well.
<Nach0z> i need the GUI cuz i suck at terminal lol
<NameLess-js> ok...
<tripelb> mickster04, Oh. :(
<NameLess-js> Does anyone know how to remove the ubuntu boot loader entry?
<mickster04> Nach0z: now is the perfect time to learn...
<Cancambo> Anyone have an idea what might be the problem if I can connect to my wireless network, but can't actually connect to the internet?  I'm using NDISwrapper method (ACX really confuses me).  I can connect to the internet just fine on this partion (Windows).
<tripelb> mickster04, Wait, is there something like MS-Paint in Ubuntu then? That's all the functionality I need.
<DualProxy> NameLess-js: If you are using GRUB 2 its in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Twaggs> Cancambo: why are you using NDIS wrapper?
<Cancambo> Because I am cinfused by ACX
<mickster04> tripelb: yeah, can't remember atm...
<NameLess-js> DualProxy: thing is that ubuntu is already uninstalled
<mickster04> !paint
<warewolf> so uh
<NameLess-js> DualProxy: it doesn't even exist, but the entry is still there
<warewolf> apparently my upgrade last night broke udev.
<tripelb> mickster04, thanks.
<rusivi> tripelb: Kolour
<Twaggs> Cancambo: what wireless chipset do you have?
<DualProxy> NameLess-js: whats installed?
<tripelb> MS-Paint -- Is there anything like that in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Cancambo> Umm can that be found with ifconfig?  I have the results of ifconfig from last night.
<Cancambo> Otherwise I'll go have to switch partitions
<mickster04> tripelb: tux paint
<NameLess-js> so.. the boot loader is there but it is pointing at a non existed partition DualProxy
<DualProxy> Yes, but what OS is isntalled?
<tripelb> rusivi - thanks. can I use apt-get to install it? Oh Tux paint too mickster04 -- which should I choose or wht's the diff?
<mickster04> NameLess-js: run the one that does work then run update-grub and it will update the grub loader
<NameLess-js> there is nothing there
<flomaster> anyone an Unraid guru i am a newbie looking for help
<Twaggs> Cancambo: there's actually a command to list devices, but I can't remember what it is
<rusivi> tripelb: never used tux paint. Tried gpaint, then GIMP, then kolour, found kolour has more functionality than gpaint and less install footprint and easier to use than GIMP so stuck with it.
<mickster04> tripelb: i think kolour is a kde program, i presume u use gnome.
<Twaggs> Cancambo: you'll probably have to remove NDIS wrapper first
<Ryen> !ask | flomaster
<ubottu> flomaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<flomaster> !ask
<Cancambo> If this can help at all, here's the result of ifconfig http://pastebin.com/drqz8smx
<DualProxy> NameLess-js: boot into a live cd and format or reinstall an OS and let it write over ur MBR.
<rusivi> tripelb / mickster04 I use GNOME and installed kolour in it.
<unique> how can i unrar a bunch of .r01 .r02 etc files?
<NameLess-js> DualProxy: cd for win?
<tripelb> rusivi, mickster04 -What I want to do _right now_ is to cut out part of an image and keep it as a new image.
<mickster04> rusivi: fine
<icarus-c> unique, unrar the first one. it will automatically combine them
<Twaggs> Cancambo: so ubuntu didn't recognize your wireless interface at all without NDIS wrapper?
<flomaster> I can't find an unraid channel to ask my question. so i am asking if anyone in here has knowledge of unRaid.   http://tower does not let me access my unraid but unraid is booting in the terminal from the server i am brand new and have no idea WTF is going on
<mickster04> tripelb: i recommend gimp if you can use it, it is more powerful
<tripelb> rusivi, mickster04 - Tux Paint is for children.
<tripelb> OK thatnks
<Cancambo> That was the ifconfig I ran before I used NDIS, yes
<zombor__> hi are there any software keyloggers that work with usb?
<mickster04> tripelb: i have never used it
<zanthir> Can someone tell me how to add groups to groups?
<DualProxy> NameLess-js: If you plan to reinstall Ubuntu it will take care of it, if you want to install Xp it will as well. I am not sure how to just clear an MBR other than formating.
<tripelb> Thanks. Gimp is all over the screen in parts. I just want to take a piece of an image. Thanks to all.
<Cancambo> Then I installed the NDIS packages and the GUI, loaded up the widnows driver, and it recognized the card
<NameLess-js> DualProxy:  mbr?
<Cancambo> Ic an do everything but actually access webistes atm
<Twaggs> Cancambo: did you run ifconfig after you put NDIS wrapper on?
<Cancambo> Ummm, not that I havea  copy of
<Cancambo> I have to constantly reboot each time
<Twaggs> Cancambo: iwconfig is also useful, it tells you what essid you are associated with n such
<Cancambo> And transfer text files over my extra HDD
<choi> hi, I can't ping my linux box from a windows box through a wireless network, is there something blocking ping requests from the linux box? a firewall maybe?
<Cancambo> So, I should switch and run ifconfig again, iwcinfig, anything else?
<mickster04> choi: maybe, are you sure it's connected?
<choi> mickster04: yep, it's connected. I can ping the windows computer from the linux
<choi> but not the other way around
<Twaggs> Cancambo: that would be useful. I would assume you aren't getting correct IP settings.  Also, sudo dhclient "wlan0" should refresh the IP
<icarus-c> choi, what is the output of command "sysctl net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all"
<Twaggs> Cancambo: without the quotes around wlan0.  replace that with whatever your interface is named
<mickster04> choi: it may be blocking them
<Cancambo> I beleive it is wlan0, so I'll just elave it at that
<rsenior> anyone have pointers to 10.04 docs on setting up a docking station with multiple monitors?
<icarus-c> choi, and can you  "ping 127.0.0.1"  on the linux box
<Cancambo> Before I switch, anything else or will that be enough?
<Cancambo> Well, maybe not enough, but all you can think of
<AbhiJit> !dualhead | rsenior
<ubottu> rsenior: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Twaggs> Cancambo: all right now... I have to go, but someone else should be able to help
<choi> mickster04: yeah... don't know what to do. "net.ipv4* is an unknown key"
<Cancambo> Ok thanks
<feher_> Anyone know how to share the PC's (ubuntu) internet connection to a WM5 mobile device connected via usb?!
<Cancambo> I'll go over to Ubuntu now and run those commands
<Cancambo> Thanks ^_^
<mickster04> choi: what?
<Twaggs> np
<feher_> sync and etc. is up and working
<rsenior> AbhiJit: multi-monitors works fine, it's the docking station that throws a wrench in things
<mickster04> choi: that isn't something i recognise
<AbhiJit> rsenior, dunno
<mickster04> choi: what command are you running in windows, and how
<choi> icarus-c: it works just fine
<choi> micskter04: oh i have to do it in windows, wait a sec :D
<tripelb> rusivi, mickster04 - May I contribute: I did not know this. -found on brainstorm.ubuntu.com- "When do "simple users" ever need to edit pictures? Answer: when they want to fine-tune their photos. An MS-PAINT-like program is not needed: F-spot already does that." --- by rephrasing the question to you better then I could google better. Voila.
<tripelb> and I cropped it easily.
<choi> micskter04: sorry typo error, net.ipv4_echo_ignore_all = 0
<mickster04> tripelb: ok. i didnt know what you really wanted to do, you said you wanted to cut something out of a picture, an i thought fspot was limited and that you had already tried that anyway
<choi> mickster04: on windows i type : ping -a 192.168.1.103
<mickster04> choi: oh so thats you making it not ignore ping?
<mickster04> choi: whats does -a do? dont you mean /a?
<choi> mickster04 : i think its for hostnames
<mickster04> choi: have you tried just ping 192.168.1.103?
<choi> mickster04: without even the -a its not working
<william_> mm
<william_> sanca fios
<william_> ai
<mickster04> no idea
<william_> ńo
<william_> rsrs
<william_> y
<william_> y
<william_> y
<william_> y
<william_> y
<FloodBot2> william_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<william_> y
<Zeu5> hi there, i just used LAMP stack installation using sudo tasksel
<Zeu5> i wan to tknow where is the apache httpd.conf? because i want to add in virtualhosts
<choi> icarus-c: sorry typo error, net.ipv4_echo_ignore_all = 0
<Swabby> Anyone know how to rewrite data files to a CD-RW?  Want to be able to reuse the CD when backing up data.
<`paul> hi, I'm monitoring several terminal at once on a separate screen(pc) is there a way for it to toggle between several gnome-terminals lets say for every 30 seconds. Or any programs to accomplish that?
<Braber01> I'm looking under Ibus prefrances and I can't find Spanish and Finnish where can I find them?
<istevenmon> hi guys i want to know if there is any solution to this problem, i want two dhcp server both in the same network segment, different range of ip pools for each one and different gateway for each one. how can i do so they attend every other client?
<tripelb> rusivi, mickster04 - re Paint Programs, an overview.    http://kolourpaint.sourceforge.net/about-product-comparison.html
<Braber01> I'm looking for two languages under ibus prefrances and I cant find them, The languages are Finnish and Spanish
<AbhiJit> Braber01, they are not in ibus. more info join #ibus
<icarus-c> j #fedora
<CryptIce7> where are ubuntu's library files stored?  /usr/lib ??
<CryptIce7> i have a .so file i need to install
<kion> If I download the release candidate version will I have to reinstall when 10.10 is finally released?
<kion> or will it just update automaticly?
<mickster04> kion: nope
<AbhiJit> kion, just upgrade
<mickster04> kion: the latter
<kion> ok great!
<kion> thanks
<rickmasta> Hey guys, currnetly learning rails,
<tripelb> rusivi, mickster04 - Also: :heh: there is GThumb and Shotwell that are not on the Kolor compaison list. I'm learning.
<rickmasta> but I want to do the development on my PC, then transfer the files to my ubuntu VPS and host the rails project from there
<rickmasta> problem is, I do alot of edits, what's the best way of doing this?
<AegNuddel> Is Ubuntu Studio an official project of Canonical, or is it by someone else?
<enema> fæces
<picasso> Hi.. Wondering if anyone here has experience running Ubuntu as a guest OS with VMWare. I just installed fresh 10.04, vmware shared folders were working, then i ran all the ubuntu updates and shared folders stopped working.
<enema> i think i can help you with that picasso
<AbhiJit> !studio | AegNuddel
<ubottu> AegNuddel: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<picasso> I understand that there's a kernel module vmhgfs, and i'm not seeing it anymore
<enema> yeah
<AbhiJit> AegNuddel, its official
<enema> i actually have a tutorial about it on my blog
<picasso> oh great
<AegNuddel> okay nice
<picasso> enema: url? :)
<enema> just a sec
<enema> http://www.tinyurl.com/2snvvs
<picasso> ...
<AegNuddel> I am planning on trying it on my desktop that has my big tv as a monitor
<AbhiJit> :o
<silentsh4de> What..
<AbhiJit> AegNuddel, are you an artist?
<AegNuddel> AbhiJit, you could say that
<AbhiJit> AegNuddel, good! :)
<enema> fæces
<Ryen> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<Swabby> Anyone know how to rewrite data files to a CD-RW?  Want to be able to reuse the CD when backing up data. CD/DVD Creator does not allow the CD to be used.
<ader10> Is the repo pure-ftpd compiled with support for symbolic links out of the chroot jail?
<Swabby> ....reused
<kion> I have an Nvidia Gtx 260M and installed ubuntu 10.10 RC , if I install the nvidia driver Xorg inmediatley eats all my CPU ¿does anyone knows how to fix this?
<kaosZERO> picasso: have you ran vmware-config-tools.pl after you updated?
<mickster04>  /away break
<Ryen> !10.10 | kion
<ubottu> kion: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AegNuddel> May I post a link to the animation I made?  I used only open source software and the Ubuntu OS.
<AbhiJit> AegNuddel, sure, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Braber01> I can't get any of my alt keyboard layouts to work :(
<Braber01> I'm using a g15 w/ the lcd screen if it helps
<jacquesphilippe> hey aegnuddel I want to see the animation XD
<AegNuddel> jacquesphilippe, offtopic channel
<Cancambo> Alright, so my problem is that I can't access the internet even though NDISwrapper recognizes my wireless card and wireless netowkrs.  I can connect to my network, but not the internet.  Currently, I am on my WIndows partition and I can access the internet just fine here (same network).  Here's the pastebin of a lot of commands I ran (I'm not sure which oens are relevant, I just ran everyone in the thread I found) http://pastebin.co
<kaosZERO> Cancambo: your pastbin link was cut short
<tripelb> mickster04, yes you are right. TIL Today I Learned.
<treble54> how do I change the ubuntu boot screen?
<Cancambo> http://pastebin.com/wJzD1mpN
<ticker29> i dont see mickster04
<ticker29> why?
<tripelb> treble54, I want to know too.
<AbhiJit> ticker29, is is away
<kaosZERO> Cancambo: it looks like wlan0 does not have an ipv4 address
<AbhiJit> he is away*
<magnux> hello everyone
<Cancambo> Umm, I know my ISP gives me a static IP
<Cancambo> Could I possibly jsut tell it what IP to use?
<treble54> I'm trying to restore the boot screen/splash screen to it's original and I don't know where or how I do this; can anyone shed some light on this?
<mickster04> im now back, can i help
<mickster04> ?
<magnux> does anyone know how to order by type the output with "ls" command?
<AbhiJit> !who | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kaosZERO> Cancambo: your ISP gives you a static IP for your wireless network?
<Cancambo> Umm, WAN IP
<kaosZERO> ok, but wlan0 does not show an ip address assigned
<Cancambo> Oh, how would I assign it an IP?
<kaosZERO> just so I understand, do you have a wifi router?
<Cancambo> Yes
<tr101> sorry I missed the question
<mickster04> AbhiJit: as you can see other people were asking about me, and as i said, can i help ANYONE
<ticker29> Cancambo, you can't pick your own ip
<kaosZERO> Cancmbo: your wifi router should assign a private ip address
<AbhiJit> mickster04, so are you sure your message is received by the one for whome it was intended?
<Cancambo> And how do I attempt to fix it if it doesn't?
<mickster04> AbhiJit: i dunno who was asking for me?
<ader10> pure-ftpd can't follow symlinks outside chroot jail. Please help.
<AbhiJit> hmm
<culseg> segfault issue problem  solving ...had to reboot!
<ticker29> they should have a factoid for meaningless bickering and arguing over meaning of words
<mickster04> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<mickster04> just curious....
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, are you using network manager?
<Cancambo> Yes
<Cancambo> I couldn't figure acx out, I'm obviously not very good at all this :/
<kaosZERO> does network manager detect your wifi card and show your wifi ssid as available?
<treble54> can anyone explain how to change the boot/splash screen?
<treble54> I think it used to be System -> Preferences -> Splash Screen but I don't see that on 10.04
<culseg> someone with nick name nick? helping me in PM with segfault ...lost chat session and now returned
<mickster04> treble54: you need to isntall the program for that
<AbhiJit> treble54, use ubuntu tweak or gnome2login
<Cancambo> Ummm, in the driver installer
<treble54> bummer, so there's no easy built-in way to do it ?
<Cancambo> It said the hardware was present
<mickster04> treble54: nope...
<Cancambo> And it displays wireless networks, and I can even connect to them
<treble54> ok, thanks guys
<Cancambo> I just can't access sites
<extraclassic> treble54: you can edit the file /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<AbhiJit> treble54, https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<mickster04> Cancambo: do a traceroute to see how far you get...
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, from your pastbin post when you ran dhclient wlan0, it did not recive any dhcpoffers. that means it can not contact a dhcp server. do you know what private range your wifi network is using?
<Cancambo> No
<Cancambo> How would I find that out?
<kaosZERO> do you have a pc that works with your wifi?
<Cancambo> mickster04: I'll run a traceroute when I get back on Ubuntu
<Cancambo> This PC works with WiFi (using windows)
<Cancambo> It just isn't working on my Ubuntu partition
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, can you find the ip address of that windows computer? you will also need dns and gateway settings
<mickster04> Cancambo: ok
<tr101> what did I miss
<tr101> what are we discussing
<mickster04> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mickster04> oh ok
<Cancambo> kaosZERO, will ipconfig in cmd get the needed info?
<wrektjet> can someone help me with finding process id and killing something?
<kaosZERO> i think you need to run ipconfig /all
<mickster04> wrektjet: what is the program called
<mickster04> wrektjet: ps aux | grep "program name"
<Cancambo> I guess I'll upload a SS of the results sicne you can't copy/paste in windows cmd
<mickster04> Cancambo: i thought you could...
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, you can but it's convulated
<Cancambo> mickster04, I don't think you can
<wrektjet> mickster04, ive got htree process ids.
<Cancambo> Anyways almost done
<mickster04> wrektjet: what program and what are they called?
<DarsVaeda> hi anyone got a program to see ip adress of packets going in?
<Cancambo> http://imgur.com/7UANa.png
<wrektjet> mickster04, skype. i have three ids should i kill them one by one?
<mickster04> DarsVaeda: wireshark?
<kaosZERO> DarsVaeda, tcpdump
<DarsVaeda> yes like that
<DarsVaeda> is wireshark for ubuntu also?
<mickster04> wrektjet: what are the id's titled
<maco> DarsVaeda: yes
<mickster04> DarsVaeda: yeah
<DarsVaeda> wow didn't see that, thx!
<wrektjet> mickster04, 3428 3429 and 17642
<mickster04> wrektjet: no what is the textual name
<moop> help?
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, now take those ip settings and put them into your ubuntu install. Right click on the network manager icon and choose edit connections.
<mickster04> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wrektjet> mickster04, http://paste.ubuntu.com/507734/
<jacquesphilippe> Can someone help me installing an epson stylus cx3200? Ubuntu installs it, but I can't print/scan anything =/
<Cancambo> Ok, khaosZERO
<mickster04> wrektjet: 3429
<moop> k i have an hp pavilion dv3 and i just got ubuntu on it but when i run ubuntu my wifi switch turns off and i can't turn it back on so i can't access internet... is my problem with the driver for my card?
<Cancambo> Anything else I should know before I switch partitions?
<mickster04> wrektjet: then do the ps.. and tell me how many you get
<wrektjet> mickster04, still all 3. this process wot die
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, i don't think so. make sure you put those setting in exactly like your windows pc
<Cancambo> Ok
<mickster04> wrektjet: what are you doing to kill it
<Cancambo> I put the image on my shared HDD (luckily I have one)
<Cancambo> At least having that makes swapping files from OS to OS easy
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, good idea and good luck.
<Cancambo> Ok going to Ubuntu to try
<Cancambo> Thank you
<wrektjet> mickster04, via system monitor and via terminal
<moop> k i have an hp pavilion dv3 and i just got ubuntu on it but when i run ubuntu my wifi switch turns off and i can't turn it back on so i can't access internet... is my problem with the driver for my card? i'm very new to all of this so thanks in advance for your patience!
<jacquesphilippe> Can someone help me installing an epson stylus cx3200? Ubuntu installs it, but I can't print/scan anything =/
<AbhiJit> !wifi | moop
<ubottu> moop: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mickster04> wrektjet: sudo kill 3429 ?
<wrektjet> mickster04, ok i got it using kill -9
<mickster04> wrektjet: you have solved it?
<mickster04> good
<moop> okay i will check
<wrektjet> mickster04, thnx. it worked when i did kill -9 PID
<mickster04> wrektjet: very good
<xkroniik> hello
<xkroniik> hello
<AbhiJit> xkroniik, hello
<moop> i have downloaded the broadcom sta driver for my 4322ag network card... but i am currently on windows. how do i get it onto ubuntu?
<AbhiJit> copy paste? :o
<kaosZERO> moop, usb drive?
<izinucs> Just tried to get Evo to sync with ubuntu one.. doesn't seem like anything is happening.. account is validated.
<izinucs> any suggestions?
<moop> that is brilliant, thanks
<AbhiJit> izinucs, #ubuntuone
<moop> :D
<xkroniik> how can i put on themes?
<AbhiJit> xkroniik, right click desktop ->themes->install
<AbhiJit> in properties i.e.!
<jacquesphilippe> I need help with my epson stylus cx3200, I can't use it with ubuntu :S
<xkroniik> i dont see where it says theme
<xjkx> 10.10 is a release candidate, but the last one so far, stable, is 10.04 right ?
<AbhiJit> xkroniik, 1) right click on desktop 2) properties 3) there is themes tab 4) there is install button
<AbhiJit> xjkx, es
<AbhiJit> yes*
<xjkx> thanks
<AbhiJit> oh! its 'Change Desktop Background!
<xjkx> what
<xkroniik> oh lol iam looking forit
<AbhiJit> xjkx, not for you
<xjkx> :>
<van7hu> hey,what is the problem my umask=0022,but when I create a folder its permission is 751,not 755 ?
<tidao> hi
<jacquesphilippe> Does anyone knows how to configure an epson sytlus cx3200 with ubuntu? =/
<RudyValencia> My Ubuntu system runs the approx package caching utility, if I copy the contents of /var/cache/approx to another drive and then reinstall, will I be able to restore the cache by simply copying it back (along with the appropriate configuration), while approx is stopped?
<tidao> not
<RudyValencia> no?
<tidao> e
<mickster04> ?
<tidao> easy
<xkroniik> hey so how can i put on a new theme ?
<AbhiJit> :(
<xkroniik> ?
<picasso> any chance someone in here runs ubuntu virtualized on a macbook? :)
<Plain_Flavored> xkroniik: right click on the desktop and select "Change Desktop Background"
<kaosZERO> picasso, not on a macbook but i have run ubuntu in vmware
<picasso> trying to figure out how i should paste without a middle mouse button or even a second button to emulate 3 buttons
<tidao> right click on the desktop and select "Change Desktop Background"  GOOD
<Plain_Flavored> xkroniik: there is a tab for "Theme" near the top of the window that pops up
<mickster04> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xkroniik> will it get like everything on the theme because i downloaded it and it come with alot of files
<jacquesphilippe> picasso  : http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<jacquesphilippe> macbuntu
<jacquesphilippe> =)
<RoguishRavager> cd /etc/profile/
<RoguishRavager> woops
<RoguishRavager> wrong terminal
<RoguishRavager> lol
<ldiamond> After resuming from suspend or hibernate, my CPU goes to 50% ( ksoftirqd/0 is responsible for that ), Any ideas?
<xkroniik> that only lets me change my backgroung not my theme
<hero100era> not understand why some body want virtual ubuntu on mac. didn't see and advance.
<Cancambo> khaosZERO, so I entered int he settings and it still didn't work. http://i.imgur.com/7UANa.png http://imgur.com/VNqi1.png
<ldiamond> How do I list and unload modules?
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, i'm beginning to suspect you may not be connected to the access point.
<Cancambo> kaosZERO*
<Cancambo> After changing to those settings though
<tiox> Hi peoples.
<Cancambo> When i restarted it conencted for a split second
<Cancambo> To the router
<Cancambo> Then the router dropped the connection
<tiox> I am having some slight difficulty "Getting" this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=dfreer+zsnes
<kaosZERO> can you ping or traceroute to your wifi router?
<Cancambo> And from there I tried numerous tiems to connect to the router and it didn't work
<Cancambo> Oh, i did ping 192.168.10.1
<kaosZERO> did it reply?
<Cancambo> And it didn't work cause the router kept dropping the conenction
<Cancambo> Earlier though it did
<Cancambo> Before I changed any of those settings
<tiox> Can someone guide me a bit on how to handle the code blocks in the thread? If I can get this working, I'll pester y'all no konger for the night. :P
<Cancambo> After changing the settings it would just get stuck on trying to connect
<Cancambo> Like, the wave icon would just keeping going in and out doing the connecting animation
<tiox> (BTW, I kept trying to get the first part of step 1 done and I always seem to fail it, unless it's just the apt-get server no longer working.)
<Cancambo> And then it would say "Disconnected from TRENDnet" like 30 seconds later
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, by using a static ip you have eliminated dhcp as the problem. there must be an issue joining the access point
<Cancambo> So how would I attempt to fix that?
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, do you have a way to view some kind of status page on your wifi router? maybe a log?
 * tiox facedesks
<Cancambo> I think
<tiox> Appearently I also broke Synaptic.
<Cancambo> I'll go to the router control panel roght niow
<picasso> How do I get "sloppy focus" on Ubuntu 10.04? I just see something about "Dwell Click" but that doesn't sound like what I want. I don't want windows to raise up if I hover over them, but I want to focus them / type inot them.
 * Neo|Desktop woooo
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, also on ubuntu you can run dmesg | grep wlan0. this could help locate the problem too
<HeatherHacks> Hi. I installed Windows 7 on my computer, then I installed Ubuntu 10.04. My computer boots straight to Ubuntu, as though grub isn't installed. What can I do to fix this?
<meep> i took my broadcom driver to ubuntu but i'm not sure how to get it recognized?
<Cancambo> Ok I'll run that next time I go to Ubuntu
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: run update-gru from terminal
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, i hate to leave you hanging but i have to go. i hope you get your problem solved
<Cancambo> Real quick
<Cancambo> http://pastebin.com/TzhLnFk8 is the log from my router
<jesus_> alguien que hable español?
<mickster04> !es
<tiox> I'm getting rather scared now. Can someone help me undo what I was trying to do in terminal to get zsnes?
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: run update-grub from terminal
<kaosZERO> Cancambo, it looks like it's making a connection but those may be from windows? really i need to go, i have 3 little ones to put to bed. :)
<tiox> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiox> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tiox> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<tiox> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Cancambo> Ok
<FloodBot3> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isaquealves> Cancambo, could you post the syslog  file of your ubuntu station?
<Cancambo> How would I do that?
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, it gives me 'cannot find a device for /'
<Cancambo> And thanks kaosZERO :)
<meep> hi guys! i have a question about installing my broadcom
<meep> driver
<meep> oops sorry
<ldiamond> After resuming from suspend or hibernate, my CPU goes to 50% ( ksoftirqd/0 is responsible for that ), Any ideas?
<hero100era> to tiox: when trying some thing new, better first backup your system. then try what ever you want.
<tiox> rofl
<tiox> Well, what thing do I type now to undo my changes and fix Synaptic?
<meep> i have a question about installing my broadcom driver.. it's asking me to delete all other drivers or else the wl will not work.. if i delete other drivers ... my internet in windows will still work?
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: sudo apt-get install grub2
<jesus_> some one could help me with bind9 doubt?
<isaquealves> You could save/copy the /var/log/syslog file to a card or other removable media...
<HeatherHacks>  mickster04, package frub2 has no installation candidate
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: grub2
<tiox> frub?
<tiox> qwtf?
<HeatherHacks> no
<HeatherHacks> lol
<HeatherHacks> the typo was me typing here
<isaquealves> jesus_, what your problems?
<mickster04> ok
<HeatherHacks> it was grub2 in the error
<mickster04> grub-pc hen
<mickster04> then*
<HeatherHacks> E: Package grub2 has no installation candidate
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: ^
<HeatherHacks> it's already installed
<Cancambo> isaquealves, ok I'll try to do that
<jesus_> well, isaquealvers, i'm trying to set up a dns server...then i follow this guide: http://www.gpltarragona.org/archives/421
<Cancambo> I'll switch over to ubuntu now
<Cancambo> And get that log file
 * tiox pokes someone
<isaquealves> Ok, Cancambo... I'll wait you...
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: ermm...then update-grub should work? ermm...
<tiox> What do I have to type into terminal to fix my error I'm having with Synaptic?
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, when I run it I get: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<mickster04> tiox: whats the error
<jesus_> it works in one way... i only can make a ping from a station to the server,but when a make a ping from the server to station,it doesnt work
<tiox> wget not known on line 57
<tiox> Let me paste the entire thing again: E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 57 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiox> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<tiox> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<tiox> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<FloodBot3> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiox> And I was following step one of this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744&highlight=dfreer+zsnes
<tiox> I thoguht I was anyway.
<tiox> Since I am a Linux n00b, I mussed it up.
<hero100era> tiox: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: how did you set up ubuntu? anything non-default
<hero100era> there could be simply some thing wrong with your source.list file.
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, I manually created my own partitions. There are two hard drives. One has a small 100mb partition used by win7, a larger win7 partition, then a 10gb / partition, then a larger /home partition, then a swap partion. The other hard drive is just one big ntfs partition
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: try mount --bind /dev /mnt/new/dev in terminal and hten try and run it?
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: try mount --bind /dev /mnt/new/dev in terminal and hten try and run it?
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, mount point doesn't exist
<tiox> Okay.
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: make it
<mickster04> mkdri /mnt/new/dev
<mickster04> mkdir*
<tiox> Uhm, nothing.
<tiox> Nothing comes up when i type ls /etc/apt/sources.list
<tiox> SO yeah, really screwed the pooch on this one.
<Ryen> tiox: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, stills says 'cannot find a device for /'
<tiox> Ah.
<ldiamond> After resuming from suspend or hibernate, my CPU goes to 50% ( ksoftirqd/0 is responsible for that ), Any ideas?
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: hummm...is the / partition on the booting partition?
<coolroot> hi....i got 2.6.32-21-generic how can i upgrade it to 2.6.33-21-generic?
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, should be
<tiox> What's the paste site again?
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: then i don't know
<tiox> flood
<tiox> flood
<tiox> flood
<tiox> flood
<mickster04> !pastebin
<FloodBot3> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krish_err_34> paste.ubuntu.com
<mickster04> coolroot: it isnt that far yet?
<tiox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/507751/
<mickster04> coolroot: 32-25 is where i am
<coolroot> mickster04,: i see sorry...is it still lucid right?
<mickster04> yeah
<tiox> Was that sufficient information?
<coolroot> how can i upgrade mine? i got 32-21
<mickster04> coolroot: i have pre-stable updatwes turned on
<hero100era> tiox:  delete the lines with wget start.
<hero100era> apt will not support such things.
<isaquealves> HeatherHacks, if your computer is booting directly to ubuntu, then
<mickster04> tiox: you dont want wget's in your sources list, just remove them and run them in a terminal oonce
<isaquealves> during the instalation of ubuntu, the win7 wasn't preperly detected
<isaquealves> *properly
<hero100era> tiox:  wget lines means you have to run it in terminal, not in sources.list.
<Pentium3> Hello, I am using a Gateway MA3, and ubuntu wont support my built in wireless card, could someone help me please?
<mickster04> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tiox> Okay.
 * tiox hopes he does it right
<greenpuddin> anyone know how to turn off chat logging in empathy (using 10.04.01) ?
<mickster04> greenpuddin: surely its in edit>preferences
<ranjan> Hi all
<mickster04> ranjan: hey
<greenpuddin> mickster04: looking through my options, no mention of logs
<ranjan> I have a music collection of around 1000 songs and its all mp3 and i want to convert them to ogg
<tiox> Gaah... how do I edit it? Must I open gedit as root?
<ORI0N> soundconverter ranjan make's it easy
<mickster04> greenpuddin: or it will be a plugin
<maco> tiox: yes
<hero100era> tiox:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mickster04> tiox: gksu for gedit but yes
<greenpuddin> mickster04: k lemme check
<Cancambo> Blast, pastebin is giving a internal server error
<coolroot> mickster04, : in 32-25 does the broadcom card issues fixed?
<Ryen> tiox: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<maco> tiox: or... gksudo gedit
<mickster04> coolroot: oi dont know of any problem...so i cant say
<izinucs> ranjan: from one compressed format to another?  don't bother.. just play them as is
 * ORI0N agree's with izinucs 
<hero100era> tiox: don't put too much things in sources.list file. you finally could get a unstable system.
<ORI0N> if they were say .flac I could understand
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, I think I see my problem
<ranjan> izinucs, actually i want to use ogg and to avoid using patented formats, isnt that a good idea?
<greenpuddin> mickster04: not seeing anything bro, i'll check the repository?
<mickster04> greenpuddin: yeah
<izinucs> ranjan: sure.. but converting mp3's isn't.. you'll loose quality
<ORI0N> yes ranjan it is a nice idea, however taking a compressed format and then further compressing it degrades the sound
<coolroot> the only problem i had on my current kernel is that my broadcom card aint supported...i can really config my interface properly...  :(
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: oh?
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, both my hard drives are set to boot and my storage drive that shouldn't be set to boot is sda
<mickster04> HeatherHacks: oh ok
<Pentium3> What if I don't know who made my Wireless card?
<ORI0N> try lspci Pentium3
<HeatherHacks> mickster04, so I think grub is installed to the storage drive while windows' boot thing is on the other drive and the other drive is being booted. I'll try screwing with my bios to test this
<izinucs> Pentium3: sudo lshw will tell you lots about your computer including the wireless card
<istevenmon> anyone here uses vrrp?
<greenpuddin> mickster04: weird, did a quick apt-cache search for empathy, don't see any plugins, just debug and common files...
<ranjan> izinucs, ORI0N but, i tried with the oggconvert software, but i didnt find any loss of quality. it was of the same quality as far as i know and was much smaller in size
<Pentium3> ORI0N: ok
<coolroot> Pentium3, : terminal > type this iwconfig
<HeatherHacks> then I'll disconnect the extra drive and reinstall ubuntu
<Cancambo> incandeza, I think it was, here's my syslog file: http://pastebin.org/77389
<tiox> Ahhh... fuck. I deleted the extra information, still didn't fix my Synaptic woes.
<mickster04> greenpuddin: wait you mean it doesn't log but you want it too?
<Cancambo> incandenza*
<maco> !language | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greenpuddin> mickster04: the opposite, it's logging them but i don't want them to
 * tiox lowers his head for a second and nods
<coolroot> lol....patience is a virtue
<ranjan> izinucs, ORI0N i there any way by which we can know the quality differnce of an audio file other than listening to it?
<mickster04> tiox: wharts the error now
<Krish_err_34> Please suggest me some software for creating Flow Charts, Block diagrams
<greenpuddin> be logged
<maco> Krish_err_34: dia
<ranjan> Krish_err_34, dia
<tiox> Same error.
<mickster04> greenpuddin: well then it's a plugin that running that you don't want, so check tools or preferences for plugins
<Krish_err_34> !dia
<maco> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 197 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Krish_err_34> :D
<mickster04> tiox: show us your new soruices and the error
<tiox> Wait...
<greenpuddin> mickster04: i'll look into that, will report back with results eventually
<tiox> I think it just fixed itself for once. Lemme look.
<Krish_err_34> @maco @rajan Thanks
<ORI0N> Hmm good question ranjan, I use themonospot to check my video files, it might work with just audio files...
<ORI0N> don't know for sure
<tiox> Okat, supposedly resolved, but I still see the warning telling me an error is still there.
<ranjan> Krish_err_34, you may try ArgoUML from Tigris.org too
<tiox> Hmmm... still the old error... maybe it's fixed.
<greenpuddin> mickster04: heh, found where the logs are stored, but no option yet
<ranjan> ORI0N, oh great, is there a software like that :)
<ranjan> ORI0N, its nice to hear :)
<isaquealves> Cancambo
<mickster04> greenpuddin: yeah no idea i dont use empathy
<Ryen> tiox: Your sources.list should look like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507754/
<Krish_err_34> Tigris is Sub version control right ?
<coolroot> which kernel now support some of broadcom cards? i got 2.6.32-21-generic tho i still can't fix it.... :(
<Krish_err_34> oh..ok
<ORI0N> yea it's called "themonospot"
<ranjan> Krish_err_34, but they have ArgoUML
<Cancambo> Oh it was isaquealves (hard name to remember)
<ranjan> ORI0N, ok let me see
<tiox> Yep, it's just the gnome notification not getting the memo.
<mickster04> coolroot: the kernel supports plenty of cards. just run update?
<moop> ok i tried installing my wl driver but it's not working for some reason
<tiox> Oh i see, I didn't add that last bit in.
<anal_christ> if you open two firefox windows, and configure a proxy in the second one, will the first one be affected?
<mickster04> coolroot: go into system>admin>update manager >settings
<coolroot> mickster04, : i did that but still.....some broadcom cards aint supported yet
<gravity1187> coolroot: may need to look at ndiswrapper then
<gravity1187> coolroot: not as stable, but should work for you
<coolroot> im running my wireless broadcom card using windows package manager got no choice but to use it
<ranjan> anal_christ, yes i think so
<mickster04> coolroot: and then check propsed
<ranjan> anal_christ, i think that can be bypassed by maintaining separate firefox profiles
<moop> i'm having broadcom card problems too.. my wifi doesn't work in ubuntu and i thought i would just have to download the sta driver but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong...?
<gravity1187> moop what card do you have
<moop> 4322ag
<mickster04> right im off...dinner time
<gravity1187> do you know what chipset it is
<Cancambo> isaquealves, see anything in my syslog file?
<Chaos2358> whats an audio converter in ubuntu 10.04 that will convert audio files to .aif
<BinaryMan> what's the option to shut off the netbook theme on the netbook version and go back to the traditional desktop gnome theme?
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: ffmpeg
<BinaryMan> and/or where's?
<moop> no, gravity
<moop> how do i find out
<tiox> Okay, seems the error is now gone after I checked for updates, but "Something wicked" happened when I kept the dfreer repo in.
<Chaos2358> gravitty1187 in uss or terminal?
<gravity1187> is it an internal card, usb, or pcmia
<moop> oh! internal
<tiox> Dropped that, now it says no problems.
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 usc
<tiox> Thanks guys.
<isaquealves> Cancambo, I see that you are using some ndiswrapper driver... is this correct?
<Cancambo> Yes
<Cancambo> I just looked and pastebin cuts off most of the file
<gravity1187> moop: pastbin the results of lspci from terminal
<tiox> Oh wait I see... does deb and deb-src need to be in there for a new repo?
<gravity1187> has to be runned as sudo
<moop> oh i have to go in to ubuntu
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: it is command line but there is also a gui called Winff
<isaquealves> What the model of your wlan device? Do you know?
<gravity1187> probably need the restricted driver package installed as well can't remeber if that is open-source
<gravity1187> moop
<gravity1187> yes you do
<Cancambo> Umm I have a log for tons of commands
<anal_christ> ranjan: ah okay you have to run friefox from the ocmmand line with MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1 firefox -ProfileManager
<Cancambo> I'm sure it is in tehre somewhere
<Cancambo> Also, the full syslog: http://www.mediafire.com/?cv3c3yd0gkcgn20
<am_> Goedemorgen
<moop> okay i will get the lspci and be back
<noisewaterphd> question: macbook pro 5,4, back when i used to run OS X you could plug an external monitor in to the MBP, and it was automatically recognized and turned on in "twinview". In ubuntu I have to use the nvidia config tool, enable the newly plugged in monitor, set everything up, save to x config and restart x
<ranjan> anal_christ, ok :)
<isaquealves> I found that information... the device is a U.S Robotics...
<blakkheim> noisewaterphd: where was the question in that?
<noisewaterphd> is there something i'm missing that would automate this, or am i stuck just scripting something myself
<duolos> Is there any way to automatically log out a user x-minutes after the screensaver locks the session?
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 i installed with terminal would you happen to know where it goes? i cant find it in my apps
<duolos> I have a sister that NEVER remembers to log out
<Cancambo> Yeah
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: Winff?
<Cancambo> isaquealves, this is a lsit of a bunch of commands I ran http://pastebin.org/77818
<Chaos2358> gravity ffmpeg
<noisewaterphd> blakkheim: why can't it be as slick as OS X, or can it and I just don't know about it? or do I need to write something to automate it myself
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 ffmpeg
<Cancambo> It is a USR2216 wireless card
<gravity1187> ffmpeg is just the command line tool Winff is the frontend for ffmpeg
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 thank you
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: yw
<noisewaterphd> blakkheim: i actually wouldn't even mind, but I go through this process at work at least twice per day
<flametai1> Hey can someone help me out? I can't remember how to add extra plugins to Compiz Fusion lol. Like the snow one and the one that allows you to turn the cube into a sphere
<blakkheim> noisewaterphd: lol "why can't it be as slick as os x"
<thter> What are the vulnerabilities of this setup?---> http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<noisewaterphd> id love for the automagical OS Xness
<flametai1> Anyone?
<isaquealves> Cancambo, the device driver doesn't support SSID scans
<noisewaterphd> blakkheim: i understand why you think that is funny, but there is no reason that it couldn't be, and if it doesn't already exist, then I'll take care of it, but if it does, I don't want to waste my time
<jamiewan> flametai1: compiz settings for Rotate Cube and Desktop cube
<Cancambo> Umm, so does that essentially mean I can't use it with NDISwrapper?
<jamiewan> flametai1: also activate animations for some effects
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 dude this doesnt do .aif
<gravity1187> Cancambo: should be able too?
<WaspStung> Hello guys, i need help with a 10.10 startup issue. I have swept the forums with no luck. I want to start ubuntu into CLI and not GUI but all tutorials or instructions dont help me at all.
<gravity1187> .aif is a video codec correct?
<Cancambo> gravity1187, I have no clue about most of this :/
<noisewaterphd> WaspStung: reinstall and don't install a gui
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 no a format
<IdleOne> !nox | WaspStung
<ubottu> WaspStung: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<gravity1187> what format though video audio
<Chaos2358> audio
<Abrahadabra> hello. when I attempt to run java on any program i created on this computer, it throws an exception, and im not sure why
<flametai1> jamiewan: It doesn't have the sphere or cylinder options =/
<meep> ok
<meep> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge
<meep> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 9602
<meep> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)
<meep> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)
<meep> 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)
<FloodBot3> meep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meep> 00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]
<meep> 00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller
<Abrahadabra> no solution ive found on google has helped
<gravity1187> hang on a sec brb
<noisewaterphd> WaspStung: :) joke of course, i don't have a 10.10 system yet to help you out, sorry
<Abrahadabra> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Hello2/java
<Abrahadabra> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Hello2.java at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:202) at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method) at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:190) at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:307) at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:301)
<Abrahadabra>  at java.lan.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoadser.java:248)
<Abrahadabra> thats the exception
<FloodBot3> Abrahadabra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abrahadabra> Could not find the main class: Hello2.java.  Program will exit.
<linux_probe> can you not figure out how to use pastebin@!
<WaspStung> thanks ;) got a few answers. will go try.
<noisewaterphd> Abrahadabra: Hello2.java is not on your java classpath
<jamiewan> flametai1: try the effects tab and activate the cube reflection and deformation
<meep> gravity1187: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507764/
<flametai1> jamiewan: I thought it was an extra plugin for it?
<noisewaterphd> Abrahadabra: and ya, come on don't flood, on a channel this busy it's annoying
<jamiewan> flametai1: not sure mine was there on install
<jamiewan> mine was there on install
<i_is_broke> can you install virtualbox onto 64bit server?
<izinucs> i_is_broke: sure
<piglit> can a machine with a gt240 amd 240 and 2 gig of ram do blue ray from hdd ?
<noisewaterphd> i_is_broke: i did
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: you may need to install ffmpeg from the medibuntu repos to enable all of the proprietery formats illegal in some countries
<izinucs> i_is_broke: get vbox from their site
<i_is_broke> izinucs: was it the one from virtualbox or the repos?
<noisewaterphd> piglit: check the specs on your GPU, thats what will count
<isaquealves> Cancambo, ndiswrapper should be working...
<Patriik> Hi all i need little advice
<tiox> Patriik, fire away.
<Patriik> 2 advices actually
<obs3rv3r> i_is_broke: get one from the vbox site itself.
<Cancambo> isaquealves, it works enough to recognize my card, and networks
<tiox> No, you only get one.
 * tiox is joking
<noisewaterphd> Patrick: no, don't do it, and yes, leave her
<Chaos2358> Gravity1187 sorry to be an inconvenience but i'm new to ubuntu could you tell me how to do that?
<Cancambo> But I can't get past that
<gravity1187> meep: that should be supported from the the restricted drivers in ubuntu
<Patriik> 1. how do i get science program in my ubuntu?
<duolos> Is there any way to automatically log out a user x-minutes after the screensaver locks the session?
<tiox> What kind of science?
<Cancambo> I can't access webpages
<i_is_broke> thanks , izinucs , obs3rv3r
<Patriik> i mean space, planets etc
<meep> would that be under system?
 * tiox scratches his head
<obs3rv3r> Patriik: what application are we talking of here?
<isaquealves> Cancambo, if it recognizes your network, try the following
<noisewaterphd> Patriik: look in the ubuntu software center to seeif anything fits your needs, if not then go to google.com
<tiox> Yep.
<tiox> Alright, next advice.
<gravity1187> meep: correct
<meep> i read that there should be a restricted drivers manager
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 sorry to be an inconvenience but i'm new to ubuntu could you tell me how to do that?
<tiox> And remember, you promised two. :P
<obs3rv3r> Patriik: Yes do what noisewaterphd suggested, else if you are talking of some specific application..share!
<flametai1> jamiewan: Where abouts should the # of desktops be?
<Cancambo> One other thing I noticed when booting up.  It conencts to the network for 30 seconds or so,  but I can't access any sites, the it drops the conenction, and then it has a very difficult time connecting again
<meep> but when i checked my ubuntu it wasn't there
<rww> !info celestia | Patriik
<ubottu> Patriik: celestia (source: celestia): A real-time visual space simulation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 37 kB, installed size 68 kB
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<piglit> noisewaterphd, well we did, it should be able to do full hd but sometimes it stops like stutters (is that a word) hd traffic is high but if i calculate it must be like 2.4 a 3 mb a second the hd must deliver a TB hd must be able to do that
<Patriik> celestia yes it shall be it
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: that should have all the steps if you need help let me know
<IdleOne> Patriik: go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager and search for Stellarium or Celestia
<tiox> Want us to work ont eh second question while you look?
<Patriik> k
<tiox> the*
<jamiewan> flametai1: make sure you got the workspace switcher on a panel, then right click and make the number of spaces at least 4
<Patriik> hehe its ok better finish first one first
<noisewaterphd> piglit: if an optical drive can have enough throughput, then yes, surely a HD would as well
<Chaos2358> Gravity ok thanx and i appreciate you showing me how to find the info as opposed to telling me flat out i prefer that
<isaquealves> Ok Cancambo. So instead  you set static IP
<gravity1187> meep: nothing under System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers?
<jamiewan> flametai1: r click then prefs and columns 4 rows 1
<meep> i will check again
<isaquealves> You could set the option "Only automatic..."
<noisewaterphd> piglit: i didnt google your specs, the gpu isnt sharing ram with the system is it?
<xjkx> is there a apt for src, i wanted to see gksudo source code
<flametai1> jamiewan: Got it thanks lol I actually just got it as you typed it xD
<Cancambo> Before I set all the settigns to be identical to windows
<flametai1> jamiewan: Night
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 ok i have no idea what this means E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Chaos2358> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jamiewan> FlameTai1_: cheers
<isaquealves> Um..
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: yw
<Cancambo> My IP, 192.168.10.102, gateway 192.168.10.1, etc.
<noisewaterphd> piglit: quick fix, install handbrake, compress it, and enjoy
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 thats the output from the required input to get the package
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: all command should be run as  sudo
<piglit> noisewaterphd, the gpu has got its own ram but there is a videocard on board also i shall disable it when i am back from work
<Patriik> i got it thanks
<Patriik> my next question is
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 i did run it as sudo and it returned this error but i figured it out. i synaptic open
<gravity1187> close synaptic
<Patriik> how do i get special effect for example when i close something, it will burn. i've already turned on extra effect in desktop menu.
<Cancambo> isaquealves, I got this http://imgur.com/t5x5P.png and then did this http://imgur.com/fMqFU.png
<gravity1187> it is reserving the apt function
<jamiewan> Patriik: enable animations in compiz and stuff
<hero100era> clear
<obs3rv3r> Patriik: use compiz desktop manager.
<Cancambo> I think that's what you mean
<Patriik> slowly please o_O cant speak english so well ;D
<rww> !ccsm | Patriik
<ubottu> Patriik: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> Patriik: You will need to install compiz-fusion-plugins extra package, restart both compiz and ccsm then find burn in animations add-on plugins
<noisewaterphd> Patriik: well then read it as fast as you want, it isn't going anywhere
<Patriik> ok ok wait so what i have to do now at first
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: you still in here
<obs3rv3r> Patriik: Read ... that is what you need do to as the first thing.
<soreau> Patriik: Open a terminal and type 'sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins extra' or if you feel more comfortable with a gui, use synaptic to install the package
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 yea reading some of this documentation
<gravity1187> Chaos2358: ok  one thing after you add that repo you will need to sudo apt-get purge ffmpeg and then sudo apt-get install ffmpeg so that you install the one from medibuntu
<Patriik> everything is installed, what now
<Lowwe> My wireless connection is stuck at (need authentication) - Anyone have any idea what can be wrong?
<Chaos2358> ok thanx
<soreau> ! who | Patriik
<ubottu> Patriik: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Patriik> how do i get special effect for example when i close something, it will burn. i've already turned on extra effect in desktop menu. (everything installed)
<xjkx> is there a apt for src, i wanted to see gksudo source code
<rww> xjkx: if you have apt-src lines in sources.list (which default installs do), "apt-get source gksu", downloads to current directory.
<jamiewan> Patriik: you go into compiz, effects tab, animations
<xjkx> rww: by the way, whats with gksu and gksudo
<Patriik> tahnks !!
<Patriik> thanks*
<rww> xjkx: they're equivalent to su and sudo. Ubuntu doesn't tend to use su, since the root account is disabled by default.
<xjkx> rww: i know, i meant what's with having two packages that do the same, and I have a theory that gksu and gksudo are the same, since looking for gksudo in source code results in error, they only have gksu :P
<rww> xjkx: hence me saying gksu in the command above. gksudo and gksu are both in the gksu package.
<rww> one may even be a symlink to the other and it changes behavior based on the name used to call it, I don't know
<xjkx> "gksudo and gksu are both in the gksu package" that's what i wanted to know thanks
<needhelp1> why in the world would anyone want to use Mono, isnt this just a new implementation of c# that is opensource ?
<glithcd> i have a laptop with 8 gigs of ram, how can i find out how much of it ubuntu 10.04 32 bit is us‌ing?
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: free -m
<glithcd> is there any way i can make it utilize all 8 gigs?
<obs3rv3r> The used column on -/+ buffers/cache: says the actual amount
<tiox> Is dfreer still an active community member?
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: Why would you want to do so. Linux always uses the free memory.
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: A memory is never free in linux. Free memory is useless memory. Linux uses free memory to cache objects.
<trans123> hello everyone
<rww> !pae | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<trans123> Is it possible to use netbook remix on my compaq notebook?
<rww> though if I remember correctly, 10.04 uses PAE by default if it's useful
<glithcd> well i was doin somthin earlier(i dont remember what particularly, but it said that it was only using like 2 gigs
<duolos> Is there any way to automatically log out a user x-minutes after the screensaver locks the session?
<bazhang> rww, had to install it here
<rww> trans123: you can use Netbook Edition on pretty much any computer that runs regular Ubuntu Desktop
<glithcd> i just want to make sure its using everything i paid for to the full extent
<rww> bazhang: hrm. maybe I'm thinking of 10.10. iono.
<trans123> thanks rww
<Chaos2358> gravity1187 you still here?
<wangxing> PAE needs the hardware support , doesn't it?
<isaquealves> Cancambo,
<glithcd> is there anyway to make sure its using all 8 gigs to the full extent?
<Cancambo> Yes?
<isaquealves> I think you dont need to define static IP address
<isaquealves> If your windows conenction is working with DHCP enabled,
<thter> What are the vulnerabilities of this setup?---> http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<isaquealves> your connection in Ubuntu, should work with that too
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: 8 Gig for a desktop is too much. I guess.
<glithcd> ubottu,  is there anyway i can make sure that im using all 8 gigs to the fullest extent?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Krish_err_34> Hi, is zenity installed by default in 10.04 ?
<isaquealves> Take note of this and at the next time you boot into ubuntu, define the addresses as 'only automatic'
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, its a laptop
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: You use it for your regular purpose and not as a server. That is what I meant.
<Krish_err_34> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 277 kB, installed size 5704 kB
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: or do you ?
<isaquealves> This will allow you to set DNS Servers addresses...
<hcook> howdy
<glithcd> then yes you  are right
<isaquealves> but will work with DHCP
<glithcd> no i don not use it as a sever
<Cancambo> isaquealves, I think that was the original settings
<glithcd> *server
<Cancambo> Isn't that default?
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: if so, you wanting to have all the memory used would ont be the right thing. Your laptop is working fine , you are getting to run all the applications you want. That is something you go for.
<glithcd> ok
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: a PAE kernel is required so a process can use 4 GB if required and still other processes can have access to the rest of the memory.
<glithcd> i just wanted to make sure i was getting the full usage out of it
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: Else I would suggest you go with a 64 bit installation.
<glithcd> but i heard that 64 bit linux is kinda ify
<quiescens> thter: /boot is technically unencrypted doesn't have any particular integrity checking, someone could potentially replace the kernel with something that will log passphrases or something
<Targeter> its been running fine for me
<isaquealves> I'm seeing your complete syslog
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: If you are getting to run all your applications and still not having any problems. You should be fine.
<glithcd> that all of it is not fully developed
<dugger5688> Running 64 here, no problems
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: I have been running 64-bit. No probs!
<Targeter> x64 Ubuntu 10.04 is very stable and I don't think you
<quiescens> thter: actually it mentions as such at the end in the summary
<obs3rv3r> And yes I would suggest you stick with LTS  .
<Targeter> 'd even notice any issues. haven't encountered x32 only stuff
<dugger5688> glthcd: I honestly forgot I was even on 64 bit. Had to do a uname -a to find out, just to make sure I installed the right version of a package.
<Targeter> exactly
<glithcd> i think im gonna have to give 64 bit a try then
<glithcd> im gonna burn a x64 cd nd run it live to see how i like it
<quiescens> 64bit isn't as bad as people claim if your hardware is reasonably common
<glithcd> well my laptop is basically brand new
<glithcd> i got a del inspiron n5010
<quiescens> unfortunately, laptops have a bad tendancy to have custom hardware which isn't "common"
<quiescens> still, trying it out on a livecd shouldn't hurt
<glithcd> i think that would be the best idea
<glithcd> before i go nd erase my current installation
<hcook> quiescens: yeah i agree as long as you stay native....i'm pulling my hairs out trying to figure out why wine+civ5 won't work right on this 64b 10.10 ...works great on my other (10.04) machine
<Targeter> i haven't been able to get wine to work with any modern games. at least the steam version
<dugger5688> hcook: Same version of wine?
<glithcd> i use wine alot actually
<hcook> well i should leave civ5 out of it...counterstrike won't run either, and that runs on darn near everything
<linzhavon> today morning have upgraded partly to 10.10. just fine.
<glithcd> i usually just use it to play games
<dugger5688> Targeter: What I do is buy the license on steam then obtain the actual CD.
<Targeter> never gotten it to play cs source or l4d 1 and 2
<Targeter> keeps crapping out on the install
<ChogyDan> Targeter: have you checked the appdb?
<hcook> dugger5688: um...i think so. if not i've got 1.3.3 on the working machine and 1.3.4 on this one that won't run
<Targeter> i know 2 isn't really going to work
<Targeter> the app database? yea
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: I use wine to play CS. It works fine.
<Targeter> kinda a noob when it comes to wine sadly
<glithcd> cs?
<glithcd> counter strike?
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: Yes.
<dugger5688> hcook: These are the great mysteries... could be different gfx cards?
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, ok..lol
<thter> quiescens, you get that ?
<glithcd> i dont think ive ever actually played that
<antIP> Yo yo. I've installed ubuntu a on my laptop a couple of times using a USB drive created by both unetbootin and ubuntus startup disk creator. Both times I can only boot into Ubuntu with the USB drive plugged, otherwise I have to repair grub in order for ubuntu to boot without the USB drive. Any thoughts on why this is happening?
<glithcd> im more of a driving game kinda guy
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: Try it. its awesome :D
<glithcd> ill look for it online
<hcook> dugger5688: correct. i've used nvidia since tnt2 days...but this new fancy machine has 3 monitors so i had to go to an ati 5750
<glithcd> its an fps right?
<Targeter> @antiIP thats a common issue
<hcook> first time with ati
<Targeter> your grub isn't installing to the right place. check to make sure your actual hard drive is the one getting the grub bootloader
<Targeter> it might be putting it on the usb drive by mistake
<antIP> Targeter: Ok. So, there's probably no fix for it then?
<mickster04> antIP: you can reinstall grub on its own though, you dont need to reinstall it all
<Targeter> yea
<Targeter> otherwise theres a advanced button on the normal install that allows you to choose where grub is installed
<hcook> steam installs, and it installs and starts both cs-source and civ5...but as soon as i start a game on either (like, when it starts doing 3d stuff) it freezes X completely. here's the output: http://pastebin.ca/1956167
<null__> so I need to install vtun 2.6-4 on ubuntu 10.4. the package refuses to install sayign it requires liblzo1 and libssl.0.9.7. both of which have NEWER versions installed, but vtund 2.6-4 seems to be hard coded for these specific old libraries. I can install vtund using dpkg --ignore-dependency but then the next time I run apt-get to do anything, it complains that vtun has unmet dependencies. how am I supposed to resolve this?
<Targeter> but you should be able to rescue boot in and do a reinstall of grub to the hardrive then tell grub to update
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, i think i will friend
<thter> quiescens, ?!???
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, thx for the advice
<reqem> Hi, is there anyway to revert my os back to 10.04 after a broken upgrade to 10.10?
<ChogyDan> reqem: no
<tiox> Hey, where do I put files if I wanna use dpkg commands on them?
<reqem> ChogyDan: really?
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, im making sure i have the PAE installed right now
<tiox> Like, for instance, using --force-architecture
<ChogyDan> reqem: you can backup, and do a clean install.  But why not try to fix the upgrade?
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: You will see PAE if you do uname -a
<reqem> ChogyDan, I guess I could do that. All I have is 10.04 LiveCD on a USB drive.
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: but you have enough resources I would suggest you go with 64 bit if its all possible.
<ChogyDan> reqem: come to +1
<dugger5688> hcook: That ati could be the problem. To be fair, my friends ATI gaming rig sucks with windows too. My bargain nvidia buries it by not crashing every 10 minutes.
<glithcd> obs3rv3r, his is what uname -a tells me-- Linux glithcd-laptop 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:26:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<h4x07> sup guys
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: its not pae
<ActionParsnip> Sup h4x07
<glithcd> so what does that mean?
<UbuntuNoob> hey what is the code to edit files in terminal ex grub
<bazhang> glithcd, not pae
<glithcd> nano
<UbuntuNoob> something gedit /etc/default/grub
<glithcd> so i should not install the pae stuff from the site then?
<blakkheim> UbuntuNoob: vi /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: for terminal editting: sudo nano file
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: its not pae
<glithcd> dam
<hcook> dugger5688: hah. yeah, crashing fast is no match for stable slow. tortois > hare
<glithcd> i stated installing the software a min ago
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: try sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<Krish_err_34> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu using WUBI, how can I make ubuntu appear first instead of WIndows in boot menu ?
<duolos> Is there any way to automatically log out a user x-minutes after the screensaver locks the session?
<UbuntuNoob> theres some other code i used earlier that was something like gksu or something allong those lines followed by gedit /etc/whatever
<bazhang> glithcd, install the package linux-generic-pae and it will bring in the rest
<ActionParsnip> Interestingly enough, (and fairly ironic),Lubuntu comes with 32bit PAE kernel by default.
<blakkheim> UbuntuNoob: it's better to learn how to actually do it on the commandline
<UbuntuNoob> how would i do that?
<bazhang> UbuntuNoob, gksudo
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<glithcd> yea but obs3rv3r  just said that my system didnt have pae capabilities..?
<blakkheim> UbuntuNoob: i said just a moment ago
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: No it has.
<glithcd> it does?
<bazhang> glithcd, install the package I mentioned
<dugger5688> glthcd: you just lack the kernel.
<glithcd> im getting so confused
<antIP> mickster84: How do you install grub? Through the package manager? Does it automatically install proper so that I wouldn't have to boot from a USB drive?
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuNoob: yes you use gksu or gksudo to run graphical apps with extra priveledges
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: I said I would still recommend you to go after 64 bit if its possible for you.
<glithcd> what was it called again?
<bazhang> linux-generic-pae
<UbuntuNoob> thanks
<glithcd> i plan on giving it a try
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: sorry if I confused you.
<glithcd> lol its ok
<glithcd> i install that with the command, sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: install the pae kernel as bazhang says and you'll be fine
<antIP> Anyone having luck with Gnome 3 (shell) with current Ubuntu? I'd love to test it out, but I don't what to run into any major issues.
<ActionParsnip> Hi Eryn_1983_FL
<obs3rv3r> glithcd: Yes.
<glithcd> ok thx again
<dugger5688> antIP: I suggest installing, then trying it out in a guest session
<ActionParsnip> antIP: I think its awful, no intention of using it
 * dugger5688 agrees with ActionParsnip
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, so theres no reason that i should give 64 bit a try then?
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, because i havent heard anything good about it yet
<antIP> dugger5688: That makes sense. I think gnome 3 looks like utter genius, but I wont know until I've tried it. The current menu system that we've had since the early 90s is (IMHO) not very efficient.
<ActionParsnip> antIP: you could run a vm to. Test , or just go for it and remove it if you dislike it, its just a DE like KDE or LXDE
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, anything in particular really
<glithcd> i could run 64 bit ubuntu in a vm inside of 32 bit ubuntu?
<icarus-c> that would be emulation but
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: no, the cpu must be 64bit , theho
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I noticed that removing it is a simple command. But I don't have a lot of experience in running multiple DEs. Actually, I've never used, or set up, a guest account either. I don't think I'll set up aw a whole VM for it.
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, it is
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, intel core i5
<ActionParsnip> The host must be 64bit, and the cpu has to support virtualization, glithcd
<Eryn_1983_FL> sory  was  using the  google oracle to  look up my question..
<Eryn_1983_FL> see i'm learning :)
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: not all 64bit cpus will run 64bit guests
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, how do i find out if mine will?
<ActionParsnip> Eryn_1983_FL: sweet :)
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, its a brand new dell
<glithcd> ActionParsnip,  i just got it in the last few weeks
<icarus-c> ActionParsnip, glithcd you could use qemu to emulate x86_64 on x86.
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: look in bios, not sure what the feature s called. The model is moot as is newness. You need to know the exact chip
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, what is qemu?
<ActionParsnip> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<Eryn_1983_FL> i am installing xomonad..
<glithcd> ActionParsnip, so its like virtual box then?
<Eryn_1983_FL> if it was in the  repo..
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: if you use: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model ,it should tell you what it is and you can see if it will support it
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: a bit, yes
<Eryn_1983_FL> already installed
<icarus-c> glithcd, not exactly. virtualbox is virtualization, while qemu does emulation
<glithcd> icarus-c, ok
<icarus-c> emulation is much slower
<scrappyhigh> whats up
<glithcd> ActionParsnip,  this was the output
<glithcd> ActionParsnip,  model		: 37
<glithcd> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 450  @ 2.40GHz
<glithcd> model		: 37
<glithcd> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 450  @ 2.40GHz
<glithcd> model		: 37
<FloodBot3> glithcd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glithcd> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 450  @ 2.40GHz
<glithcd> wtf
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: I don't need the output, you do. Use websearches to see if it will do it
<ActionParsnip> glithcd: whgat you just did is called flooding, pasting loads of lines all at once
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok that is just  wrong..  it turned off my music once i switched users..
<Eryn_1983_FL> guh
<Eryn_1983_FL> BRB
<dugger5688> glithcd: i5s should have VTx (I think that's the intel version.)
<Eryn_1983_FL> ARRGGG
<Eryn_1983_FL> i hate  relarning stuff..
<Eryn_1983_FL> daamn  GUI
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Synaptic wont let me install gnome-shell because of dependency issues. I think It depends on something that depends on on an older version of xulrunner-1.9.2 ;(
<ActionParsnip> antIP: add the mozilla ppa, it may have it
<dugger5688> antIP, you really aren't missing much. It's a mess.
<Apollyon> Hell O
<w4r> Apollyon: Welcom E
<momentum> how do I setup a ssh server that only allows one user name?
<antIP> dugger5688: Yeah, I figured it's not really ready for use. I just wanted to take a look at it. Do you think it's even worth it?
<Ajax7and7> anyone know anything about wine?
<Apollyon> any one using Julinux here ???
<dugger5688> antIP, if it's giving you a ton of trouble. Then no. It reminds me of a mobile OS. Like one where they want you to be able to multi-task. But not well.
<ActionParsnip> momentum: interesting idea, there may be something in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Apollyon> any one using Julinux here ???
<w4r> momentum: add to ssh config file -> AllowUsers john mary
<Ajax7and7> this new distribution of Ubuntu I like but i cant figure out how to use wine
<anal_christ> is it possible to run mplayer rescursively, such that if you have a folder (artist), with subfolders (albums), it will create a playlist for all the songs (recursively)
<antIP> dugger5688: I can see where you're coming from. Aptitude wants me to downgrade xulrunner. I really don't want to bother with that right now.
<anal_christ> antIP: you should change your name to 'analP', it's more offensive that way
<uLinux> Irssi: WARNING: LEGACY-MD5 should not be used, install Digest::SHA to get rid of this warning.
<momentum> w4r: nice; thanks
<momentum> in ubuntu, what's the right one to manage more than one id_rsa ?
<uLinux> what should i install ?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: the mozilla ppa has a recent xulrunner library afaik
<uLinux> oops
<uLinux> wrong channel
<antIP> Has anyone else had any problems with DVD playback on Movie Player and VLC recently? I don't know what happened, but In that last couple of days I can't play DVDs. VLC and Movie Player just crash. Sometimes after 2 minutes. Other times they crash on startup. Is there a way to view a system log to see if I installed something recently that might have cause a problem?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: you don't need to install anything off just that message. Md5summing is fine too
<ActionParsnip> antIP: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<ActionParsnip> antIP: tried other players?
<icarus-c> anal_christ, i would first create a playlist (with tool like find, sort)  then play it with mplayer
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: but i'd like to know how can i install Disgest::SHA and use it
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Yes I have libdvdcss2 installed.
<kulas25> hi, I have just one quick question. What seems to be the problem with my wine? I have downloaded Winavi, a windows based video converter. With windows xp, it seems to be working fine, it can convert videos fine the fonts are okay. However using wine, the fonts with the application seems to be distorted and it gave me an error everytime i try to convert some videos. Can someone help me on...
<kulas25> ...this or any advise perhaps?
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Well, VLC and Movie Player are the only two movie players I have installled. Would you like to suggest another? I'll install it and test it. (I still want to fix VLC and Movie Player though.)
<dugger5688> Hmmm... something went wrong with this VM http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6429973/Screenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: in a terminal run: sha5sum ,I think. If you get an output from command-not-found you will be told what to install. Simply. Installing an sha5 checker does nothing. If you still are going to check stuff with md5 then you are wasting your time
<antIP> ActionParsnip: While doing an apt-get update after installing mozilla ppa I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/507804/
<ActionParsnip> antIP: gnome-mplayer :)
<momentum> how do I allow port 22 traffic?
<momentum> via ipables
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Installing gnome-mplayer now.
<spartan07> tryiong to install ubuntu onto a dell xps no dice. I boot up rescue cd --> gparted and I see 2 hard drives when there is only one. One says linux mapper (linear) any ideas on how to fix that to get ubuntu on? Ubuntu version was LTS
<kulas25> hi can somebody tell me any open source or ubuntu/debian base video converter?
<Gnea> kulas25: what do you want to convert from-to?
<icarus-c> kulas25, ffmpeg, mencoder (from mplayer)
<spartan07> kulas25, what are you trying to do?
<anal_christ> icarus-c: sort will fuck up the order of the songs though
<ActionParsnip> antIP: I suggest you review the dvd documentation
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | antip
<ubottu> antip: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anal_christ> icarus-c: especially when file names in albums are ordered 01.meow 02.cats 03.purrr.mp3
<Gnea> !language | anal_christ
<ubottu> anal_christ: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> antIP: mplayer is one of the oldest and one of the most respected players around
<icarus-c> anal_christ, well, use what suit your need then
<kulas25> Gnea: wmv to 3gp
<kulas25> icarus-c: thanks dude, will check dat out later.
<anal_christ> icarus-c: i was just wondering if you did mplaeyr ./**/ like in zsh, whether it would work regardless of the variance in folder depths
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I've heard of it. For some reason I thought mplayer was just short for Movie Player or something. It seems to be playing fine so far...
<Gnea> kulas25: I've had limited success with avidemux, but yeah, ffmpeg is very much ftw
<ActionParsnip> antIP: it can do pretty much what vlc does, but has done for longer
<kulas25> ay't will try that ffmpeg later.. thanks
<Gnea> these days, I've noticed better stability with vlc
<anal_christ> Gnea: which shell do you use?
<GoogleCat99293> http://tinyurl.com/2duacwe wow. that is the fucking error I keep getting. how can I fix this?
<Gnea> anal_christ: bash
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Well, it just stopped. The screen went black. Very strange. So that's 3 apps now that aren't able to play DVDs for longer than about 2 minutes at most.
<anal_christ> Gnea: do you know the answer to my question?
<Gnea> !language | GoogleCat99293
<anal_christ> Gnea: why aren't you jumping on GoogleCat99293's ass for swearing ?
<ubottu> GoogleCat99293: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> anal_christ: sorry, didn't see your question
<Jordan_U> antIP: If you run "dmesg" do you see any IO errors?
<spartan07> antIP, is your video file corrupted?
<Gnea> anal_christ: why do you bother to ask? please stick to the topic.
<ActionParsnip> antIP: i'd check you dvd plugin
<kulas25> spartan07: was trying to convert wmv to 3gp
<GoogleCat99293> sorry. I am just getting impatient. Did not mean to swear. I just have this crazy login error. It is reflected in the image as seen here: http://tinyurl.com/2duacwe
<Gnea> !ops | GoogleCat99293 is posting spam
<ubottu> GoogleCat99293 is posting spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<anal_christ> Gnea: i wanted to see if you had anything personal against me
<antIP> ActionParsnip: I see some Bugger I/O errors on sr0, etc....
<Gnea> anal_christ: that would require that I know you
<spartan07> if your comfortable on the comandline ffmpeg will do it. looking for a gui app?
<maco> GoogleCat99293: stop taht
<ActionParsnip> antIP: sounds like a dirty disk / dirty cd lens / dying drive
<antIP> spartan07: VLC, Mplayer and Movie Player are crashing on multiple DVDs. So I don't think it's corruption.
<Jordan_U> antIP: That's a form of DRM. Use ddrescue to make an iso of the DVD then play that.
<antIP> ActionParsnip: Disk is perfect. The DVD player was working fine a couple of days ago. Hmmm. :(
<spartan07> antIP, did update manager run from when it work till now? maybe something installed and broke the video playback?
<gdb> haha
<w4r> is mencoder the best solution for when muxing an mp3 to avi (of equal length) ?
<gdb> the google guy says *2* things and gets booted, and some guy named "anal_christ" wonders why anyone could possibly have anything against him
<gdb> comedy!
<antIP> Jordan_U: Oh, really? The Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2282330 is due to DRM? Because I played these same DVDs within the last couple of weeks on this same Linux box without a problem? Are you sure?
<w4r> gdb: googlecat was just lame anyway
<Lellow> Hello, I am trying to run sshd and connect from another machine. Networking works fine, and I can connect. After a correct user/password it just hangs, no shell starts. Any ideas?
<icarus-c> kulas25, something like  " ffmpeg -i  input.wmv   -ar 8000 -ac 1  -ab 12.2k output.3gp  "
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, I did some updates recently. I usually update every day or so. Other formats are playing fine. Everything except DVDs plays fine. Even DVD ISOs play fine. Only Physical DVDs in the dvd drive are not playing.
<gdb> Lellow: I have no idea.  But have you tried invoking ssh with 1, 2, or 3 -v options?  (ie; ssh -v, ssh -vv, ssh -vvv respectively)  Sometimes the clue to your solution can be found in the resulting output.
<spartan07> antIP, what version ubuntu you running?
<Lellow> gdb: ill try that
<Jordan_U> antIP: The fact that it played well before suggests it's not DRM that's causing the problem now. But yes, that message is consistent with DRM (Disk manufacturers add bogus checksums to simulate scratches on the disk).
<HGOUTYT> Does anyone know if there is a way to share a disk partition with both the main os and one in virtual box?
<kulas25> icarus-c: so we really do have to do it in the terminal?
<gdb> Lellow: :-)
<Lellow> gdb: also, if i do 'w' on the machine im trying to connect to, the remote user appears to be logged in
<icarus-c> kulas25, soon you'll find it easier to do in terminal :)
<w4r> HGOUTYT: nfs mounts ?
<icarus-c> kulas25, but i believe there is GUI frontend for ffmpeg outthere
<gdb> Lellow: Is the behavior consistent?
<kulas25> oh okay.. ay't will try this one out when i got home
<antIP> Jordan_U: In order to install ddrescue I have to uninstall a whole bunch of packages. Here they are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507810/
<icarus-c> kulas25, but it may end up with a more complex interface.
<Lellow> gdb: seems to be, I haven't been able to get a shell yet
<kulas25> ahh ic.
<antIP> spartan07: I'm running 10.04
<kulas25> leme check the docs then
<kulas25> thanks guys
<Lellow> gdb: it says the user is logged in on pts/0
<gdb> Lellow: I honestly don't know then.  I've seen what you describe, several times, but it's always a 1 off.  ie; happens, so I kill ssh and relog again and it works.
<gdb> Lellow: Is there a bash process with that pty open?  Are you seeing this on the console?
<HGOUTYT> w4r: nfs?
<gdb> Lellow: $ sudo fuser /dev/pts/0
<gdb> Lellow: then check the process list (ps -ef) for those pids and see if any are shells
<icarus-c> kulas25, 3gp is nasty, hence we need that  -ar 8000 -ac 1 -ab 12.2k  thing
<Jordan_U> antIP: If should have said before, even though the comand is "ddrescue" the package name is "gddrescue" (dd_rescue, the program installed by the ddrescue package, is a different program).
<spartan07> think ffmpeg gui is WinFF could be wrong
<Lellow> gdb: yep, bash is running on pts/0
<gdb> huh, wow
<gdb> hrm
<Lellow> gdb: the verbose output of ssh even says " debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0 "
<gdb> Lellow: I'm curious, with pts/0 busy, are you able to login and get a shell on a different pseudo terminal?
<kulas25> ahh  ic. can we also set the screen of the output?
<antIP> Jordan_U: Hmmm. gddrescue still want's to uninstall those packes.
<Lellow> gdb: as in, try sshing in twice?
<kulas25> like since, i'll be using it to a 320*240 screen.. something like that?
<gdb> Lellow: Yes
<Jordan_U> antIP: What happens if you just run "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<ToddEDM> ok guys, i know its asked a million times.. i downloaded wifi drivers from the Broadcom website, but i need to know where to put/install them
<Lellow> gdb: still no shell, now bash is running on both pts/0 and pts/1
<gdb> Lellow: Is this machine running with an unusually high load level?
<icarus-c> kulas25, yes
<spartan07> Jordan_U, I thought same thing as well
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Don't use the drivers from thier website, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<gechmog7> Hi everyone, I am really lost here. I am sitting on a friends netbook ( I don't have root privelages) and I need to disable the touchpad.  I'm using Xfce and ubuntu 10.04.  Thanks.
<kulas25> icarus-c: cool
<antIP> Jordan_U: You might be right about the DRM. I was under the impression that these DVDs were played on this linux box within the last few weeks since I installed Ubuntu, BUT, I was just asking my wife if she was SURE and she said that she may have played them on our old windows installation (which is now long gone). Soooo....DRM may be the culprit. Except that we did play at least one of them on my Linux Mint laptop just fine.
<Lellow> gdb: 90% idle, ~10% mem used
<kulas25> icarus-c am exited to get my hands dirty when i get home
<gdb> Lellow: And the load average?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U there are no drivers there
<icarus-c> kulas25,   add -s 320x240    before output.3gp will do
<gdb> Lellow: ie; low CPU use and high load average would indicate disk thrashing - i'm just curious if the kernel is busy doing something else.
<Lellow> gdb: 0.28, 0.17,0.20
<gdb> huh well, that's not it
<icarus-c> kulas25, anyway,  man ffmpeg  would tell all ffmpeg can do
<kulas25> icarus-c: copy thanks a bunch
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Are you sure you have a broadcom wireless card?
<antIP> Jordan_U: Again, ISOs of other DVDs are playing fine. I don't know if that means anything though.
<ToddEDM> lol yes Jordan_U
<HGOUTYT> i have ubuntu 10.4 and a virtual box of windows 7 is there a way to have them both see my 2nd partition
<kulas25> icarus-c: cool, you guys are a life saver.
<HGOUTYT> 10.04*
<gdb> Lellow: How are you seeing this information?  A remote connection or on the console of the machine?
<ToddEDM> jordan its a Broadcom 4357
<secoif> join #php
<antIP> jordan_U: It wants to upgrade some packages? Do you want me to paste bin them?
<icarus-c> kulas25, one extra advantage of command tool is that you could easier process stuff in bulk.   convert 1000 .mpg to .3gp ? no worries :P
<Lellow> gdb: tty on the machine. local
<kulas25> icarus-c: really? can u tell me the command for batch file process?
<kulas25> icarus-c: am looking for tutorials right now.
<kulas25> icarus-c: you really are a life saver man..
<spartan07> antIP, does it give you errors when you try to play or does it just not play?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: Download this http://jordanu.dyndns.org/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz and extract it to /lib/firmware/ then "sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43".
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: That is, unless you can connect to the internet from the machine in question, in which case you can just run "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter".
<antIP> spartan07: All players either crash or the screen goes black as soon as it begins playing or within no more than 2 minutes or so. No errors at all.
<spartan07> trying to install ubuntu onto a dell xps no dice. I boot up rescue cd --> gparted and I see 2 hard drives when there is only one. One says linux mapper (linear) any ideas on how to fix that to get ubuntu on? Ubuntu version was LTS
<ToddEDM> thx Jordan_U, i will try it
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: You
<Guest75897> I'm trying to get two computers to network through an AT&T 2Wire Modem.  How can I do that?  Right now, all I see is Windows Network at Places/Network?
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: ... You're welcome :)
<greppy> spartan07: one of those will be the dell recovery partition (I think)
<antIP> Jordan_U: Maybe I should install 10.10 ;) It's almost ready to go, right?
<gechmog7> Hi everyone, I am really lost here. I am sitting on a friends netbook ( I don't have root privelages) and I need to disable the touchpad.  I'm using Xfce and ubuntu 10.04.  Thanks.
<Guest75897> I installed Samba
<antIP> Jordan_U: PS> I'm doing that upgrade right now.
<Lellow> gdb: thanks for your help, but im going to give up for today...
<spartan07> greppy, nope both the same size as the hard drive. when I format 1 it formats the other as well
<Guest75897> gechmong7, is there a button on top of the touchpad to turn it off?
<gdb> Lellow: Yeah, I'm scratching my head here, as well.  Good luck tomorrow!
<gechmog7> Guest75897: No, I don't see anything like that :(
<Lellow> gdb: thanks, the only way i could stop the ssh processes was to reboot the remote machine (or kill them, but this was quicker :P )
<spartan07> antIP, are the dvds newer dvds?
<gdb> Hah!
<antIP> spartan07: No. There a few years old.
<Lowwe> Anyone know where you edit run levels in 10.10?
<antIP> spartan07: The DRM - if there is any - didn't stop them from being played under windows. Now, I'm a linux noob so I'm not sure how it works under linux, but I was under the impression that I had installed proper codecs such that DRM wouldn't stop them from playing. I assume that ubuntu can play anything that windows can play so long as the proper codecs are installed. The same is true for windows.
<momentum> crap; why are all ubuntu mirrors so slow?
<momentum> are there any fast mirrors lying around?
<antIP> spartan07: Interestingly one of the DVDs plays fine under Mint 9.0. I haven't tested the others.
<ToddEDM> i cant put that b43 folder into  Lib/firmware :(
<spartan07> antIP, did you run the update?
<greppy> momentum: there are mirror lists on the ubuntu website, you may be able to hit one that is closer to you.
<Doble> Hi folks, can someone explain to me why when I ran an rsync on that was already half-copied, it seems to be copying the existing files again?
<Doble> on a directory that *
<momentum> does mirrors.kernel.org no longer mirro the *.debs of ubuntu?
<momentum> how can I tell ubuntu: hit mirrors.kernel.org?
 * Eryn_1983_FL drools all over the floor
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, it was an upgrade actually.
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: sudo tar -xf /path/to/b43-firmware-lucid.tar.gz -C /lib/firmware/
<Eryn_1983_FL> AWESOME is Awesome!  the WM that is..
<HGOUTYT> jamiewan: You know anything about Virtual Box?
<cdbs> !virtualbox | HGOUTYT
<ubottu> HGOUTYT: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<antIP> spartan07: Can you tell me why I'm getting 404 errors during update? Lucid main packages is returning 404. That doesn't sound good.
<Jordan_U> momentum: You can change your apt mirror in System > Administration > Software Sources
<momentum> Jordan_U: i don't have gnome/kde
<momentum> Jordan_U: how can I run that
<cdbs> antIP: Update to Maverick?
<Lowwe> Can anyone please tell me where i change my runlevel in Maverick?
<spartan07> cdbs, hes runnng 10.04
<antIP> spartan07: Besides a couple of 404 errors, the upgrade and updates are done.
<cdbs> Lowwe: Why do you want to do that?
<spartan07> antIP, using command line or gui?
<Jordan_U> momentum: If you have it installed, then "gksudo software-properties-gtk". If not, you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor.
<HGOUTYT> cdbs: I know what it is lol, was wondering if you know of a way to access a second partition from a Windows 7 Ultimate Virtual Machine?
<antIP> cdbs: Yeah, I was thinking about installing Maverick. (not via "upgrade" though.)
<Lowwe> cdbs: to install my Nvidia drivers
<antIP> spartan07: command line.
<cdbs> Lowwe: From where are you installing that?
<spartan07> when I try to update from update manager on gui (10.10 beta netbook) I get errors. when i run from commandline everything runs fine
<spartan07> hmm
<cdbs> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Lowwe> cdbs: a .run file i downloaded from Nvidia.com
<cdbs> Please move this discussion to #ubuntu+1
<cdbs> Lowwe: hmm, just a sec
<cdbs> Lowwe: Are there instructions online on installing them?
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U are you sure it was tar -xf?
<Lowwe> cdbs: Yes, but it's everyone I've seen wants me to edit /etc/inittab - that file doesn't exist in Maverick from what I see
<momentum> Jordan_U: nice; thanks
<spartan07> antIP, is this the machine your chatting on?
<Jordan_U> momentum: You're welcome.
<cdbs> Lowwe: Does the driver appear in System->Administration->Hardware drivers? If so, install fromt here
<cdbs> *there
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, why? Do I need to do a restart?
<dinuka> hello
<Jordan_U> antIP: There are multiple forms of DRM, CSS is the original DRM using "encryption", and has been useless as a form of DRM for ages. This newer techneque of virtual scratches is still effective at stopping "unauthorized" programs such as mplayer/vlc but can be thwarted by standard data recovery tools like ddrescue.
<cdbs> Lowwe: BTW, you could create an inittab file manually with the required settings in it
<dinuka> I have problem with php and xml
<Lowwe> cdbs: The "Hardware drivers" selection doesn't exist in Maverick, and I'd rather use the drivers I acquired directly from Nvidia
<dinuka> any one know about the irc chanal for it?
<Jordan_U> antIP: It's somewhat ironic that you need to copy the DVD to bypass the copy protection preventing you from playing it directly :)
<cdbs> dinuka: yes, ##php
<dinuka> pleace cdbs
<cdbs> Lowwe: who said Hardware drivers isn't there?
<spartan07> antIP, I would try that
<dinuka> tnx
<cdbs> dinuka: I said, its ##php
<dinuka> k
<dinuka> tnx
<dinuka> ##php
<Lowwe> cdbs: that selection is not there, there is an "Additional drivers" and it's specifically for 3rd party stuff
<Lowwe> cdbs: I think at least
<dinuka> I dont know how it use
<Jordan_U> Lowwe: It's not recommended to install the nvidea drivers manually, and there's nothing wrong with the drivers in the repositories.
<spartan07> Jordan_U, thing is antIP can run dvds in mint but not on ubuntu 10.04 and the dvds are a few years old
<cdbs> dinuka: just type /join ##php in the place where you usually enter these chat messages
<Lowwe> Jordan_U: Okay, I just didn't know how up-to-date they would be, so I preferred getting them from Nvidia.
<dinuka> tnx again cdbs
<Jordan_U> Lowwe: They are fairly up-to-date, and using the packaged drivers means you don't have to worry about things breaking every time the kernel or Xorg are upgraded.
<Lowwe> Jordan_U: Alright, thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> Lowwe: You're welcome.
<spartan07> fixed my issue. error in BIOS RAID --> Combination
<antIP> Jordan_U: What I don't understand is why aptitude wants to remove several packages before installing gddrescue. All sorts of packages. Is there any other program I can use. I usually us k3b for ripping DVDs.
<spartan07> antIP, do you have a media pc like boxee or xbmc?
<antIP> spartan07 and Jordan_U: On top of that, the DVDs themselves were copied from ISO images from the originals. SO, they've already been ripped to ISO and burned back.
<antIP> spartan07: No, I do all of my media on this PC.
<antIP> spartan07: well, and my laptops sometimes.
<Jordan_U> antIP: Then if you're getting IO errors there really is a problem with the disk / drive.
<antIP> spartan07: I don't even have a regular dvd player.
<Jordan_U> antIP: In which case ddrescue may still help, as recovery from damaged media is it's primary purpose.
<spartan07> antIP, im using an old pc and rip my dvds to the pc and hold them there so my dvds dont get scratched (2 toddlers) instead of dvds I play the video files off the pc. I think maybe your dvds might be scratched or your optical drive might be dirty?
<antIP> Jordan_U: You may be right, but other DVDs are playing fine.
<Doble> how do I set rsync to only copy files that dont already exist in the destination? I just want to mirror the directories
<spartan07> antIP, right so maybe the ones you have might be scratched. have you tried them on your laptop?
<antIP> spartan07: (Yeah, I do the same thing because I have a toddler.) The DVD's are in perfect condition so I know it's not due to scratches. The DVD drive plays other DVDs just fine.
<antIP> spartan07: I've only tested one of them so far, and it played on my laptop (Mint 9) just fine.
<tgywa> Hi
<tgywa> b.	How do I change keyboard layout on ubuntu?
<tgywa> How can I change keyboard layout on ubuntu?
<tgywa> I am using commandline
<spartan07> antIP, try reinstalling restricted extras ? also you havent restarted. i would try restarting.
<spartan07> maybe try K3B and make an iso of the movie and mount it and see if it plays?
<spartan07> antIP, maybe try K3B and make an iso of the movie and mount it and see if it plays?
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, I'll restart right now. I'm playing the movie on my laptop right now, but it just started and may crash within the first couple of minutes. So I'm going to wait and let you know what's going on.
<spartan07> antIP, ok
<Lowwe> Jordan_U, cdbs: I installed the Nvidia drivers through the hardware pane. I need to enable a second monitor but in order to do so it needs to edit the xorg.conf (which it cannot find) I did a locate xorg.conf and it found a bunch of xorg.conf.d and only 1 xorg.conf located in an examples folder... What do I need to do here?
<antIP> spartan07: I'll make an ISO after I restart. Should I try reinstalling restricted extras first before I make an ISO?
<lhavelund> Lowwe: Might I recomend doing so through nvidia-settings? Type gksu nvidia-settings in a terminal (or Alt+F2)
<spartan07> yes but reinstall restricted extras after the reboot because you did just run an upgrade
<spartan07> antIP, yes but reinstall restricted extras after the reboot because you did just run an upgrade
<lhavelund> Lowwe: I haven't run Ubuntu on NVIDIA machines for a while, but that was the way to do it back then.
<eth0problem> hey, I have a simple question
<eth0problem> how do you enable the ethernet port on an Ubuntu machine BEFORE you log in?
<lhavelund> eth0problem: as far as I know, it should be. I can ssh to my machines fine, anyway.
<mickster04> lowwe i hear nvidia has better support than ati
<antIP> spartan07 - Jordan_U: DVD seems to be playing fine on linux mint on my laptop. That's two dvds that play fine on my laptop.
<Lowwe> Ihavelund: Yes that brings up the Nvidia X settings pane. But that control panel needs to know where the xorg.conf is, and cannot find it.
<eth0problem> without having a log in ?
<eth0problem> without having ANY accounts logged in, you are able to use SSH ?
<SporkWitch> mickster04: always have, though ATI's drivers are getting better since AMD bought them, nvidia still has the lead
<Jordan_U> eth0problem: Set the connection as as "available to all users" in System > Preferences > Network Connections.
<lhavelund> Lowwe: Are you running it prefixed by sudo?
<eth0problem> haha
<eth0problem> really ?
<eth0problem> that's what that means
<eth0problem> I always not available to all users gave any user the ability to turn it on/off.
<lhavelund> I think you accidentally a word or two there, eth0problem.
<Lowwe> Ihavelund: No it's in system -> Administration -> Nvidia X Server Settings
<Jordan_U> eth0problem: It gives any user the ability to use the connection, which is particularly important with connections that require a password.
<lhavelund> Lowwe: Right; try running it from a terminal with "sudo nvidia-settings"
<spartan07> like the new unity UI for netbook MM
<Jordan_U> eth0problem: And it makes sense that a connection specific to one user would only be connected when that user logs in.
<eth0problem> I always THOUGHT "available to all users" gave any user the ability to turn on/off the ethernet interface, not simply turn it on all the time.
<antIP> spartan07: Ok. I'm rebooting.
<eth0problem> sorry, busy finding the network interface.
<spartan07> antIP, k
<SporkWitch> eth0problem: no, available means just that, available.
<eth0problem> well, that will probably fix it
<Lowwe> Ihavelund: Ok, I did. Same problem, "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<tiox> I am so disliking Synaptic right now.
<eth0problem> well, it's not as if 2 people log in, that only ONE user has access to it.
<Jordan_U> eth0problem: The "connect automatically" is what makes it "on all the time".
<eth0problem> it should not be "available to all users" but rather "always active"
<Lowwe> Ihavelund: http://pastebin.com/JCXwkhKe
<eth0problem> both connect automatically and available to all users is checked
<eth0problem> kind of hard to see if this fixes the problem, being logged in, and all.
<eth0problem> well, anyhow.
<lhavelund> Lowwe: Right. Let's try the next thing that might or might not work. System → Preferences → Screen Reotluion (I *believe* that's what it's called)
<eth0problem> I'll be back tomorrow if it doesn't work
<eth0problem> thank you for the help.
<Jordan_U> eth0problem: Having the connection enabled before login is more of a side effect than the primary purpose.
<lhavelund> Lowwe: It should allow you to add another monitor from there.
<Lowwe> Ihavelund: I do not see that selection
<tiox> I'm trying to install some packages when, from out of the blue, an error stating "Please insert the disk labeled 'so and so OS'" when it's already on my USB drive.
<tiox> Same OS I have.
<eth0problem> then what is the primary purpose ?
<aubrey_> Anyone have a Zotac ZBOX (Ion) ?
<lhavelund> Lowwe: It may be called Monitors or similar; It's an entry about resolution and monitors. Brb.
<tiox> I burned a CD for it. It still fails.
<tiox> What gives?
<aubrey_> Q: If i get terminal beep, does that mean i have an internal speaker ?
<tiox> I think so, yes/.
<Jordan_U> tiox: Not neccisarily, no.
<eth0problem> well, I see you are probably busy Jordan_U.
<eth0problem> that would be a nice addition to Ubuntu though, documentation explaining every checkbox...
<eth0problem> bye
<eth0problem> thanks.
<tiox> Anyway, the disk it's looking for is Lucid Lynx AMD64 20100816.1
<tiox> Is the OS I have not that?
<tiox> Is running it from USB the issue?
<Jordan_U> tiox: The easiest way to check for an internal speaker is to "sudo modprobe pcspkr" "sudo apt-get install beep" then mute all audio and run "beep". If you hear the beep you have an internal speaker.
<andy__> ##arm
<aaron____> hi, can somebody clue me in on how i can write a shell script to implode a text file into one line with a delimitere?
<tiox> Also, thanks for that tip that is completely unrelated to my problem. :P
<Jordan_U> tiox: Sorry, wrong nick.
<theos> hello all!! i am having problem with the sound. it stops after sometime. only comes back when i restart the laptop. any solution? its not working right now
<zhangdechen> dfghj
<theos> ubuntu-bug says "pulseaudio seems to have crashed"
<aaron____> nobody? :\
<theos> :|
<zhangdechen> 这是
<maco> !cn | zhangdechen
<ubottu> zhangdechen: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tiox> WTFBoom: http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/251/screenshot2tz.png
<antIP> spartan07: I'm trying to play a DVD now. It seems to play ok so far, but I can't get to the menu in gnome mplayer. There doesn't seem to be an option to skip the menu like in VLC.
<tiox> Please help me. /_\
<theos> Please help me too. /_\
<HB2> hi
<HB2> anyone it's here?
<spartan07> antIP, I use vlc to play video never really had an issue unless running alphas and betas
<antIP> spartan07: Hmmm...It seems to be playing fine so far though. 1:30 seconds into the movie.
<Jordan_U> tiox: Just remove the disk from System > Administration > Software Sources.
<antIP> Well, maybe those upgrades and updates helped. It's not crashing.
<mickster04> whats up?
<antIP> spartan07: Maybe those upgrades/updates helped.
<tiox> Huh?
<tiox> I don't see "Software sources"
<spartan07> antIP, maybe
<tiox> oicnao
<spartan07> antIP, give it a go and see if anything comes up
<spartan07> antIP, your pc have nvidia card?
<moetunes> aaron____:  you could ask in #bash if noone here knows
<antIP> spartan07 - Jordan_U: thanks for your help on this. (I ATI graphics. I don't use ATI drivers because they actually make all video and compiz effects tear.)
<Jordan_U> aaron____: sed 's/$/delimiter/g'
<spartan07> antIP, there is a fix for that
<Jordan_U> antIP: You're welcome.
<spartan07> antIP, i have nvidia drivers and I get tears as well. google fix tears on compiz. you need to bring up your refresh rate
<ToddEDM> Jordan_U how can i make it so i can copy paste to all my folders?
<antIP> spartan07: Really? Tearing is caused by refresh rates and I've tried changing the options regarding refresh rates in compiz without any success.
<soreau> antIP: Radeon doesn't have the problem, it's the drivers. If you use the open source radeon drivers with kms, you should have far less tearing than the proprietary fglrx driver
<tiox> Thanks for that Jordan_U.
<Jordan_U> ToddEDM: What do you mean?
<Jordan_U> tiox: You're welcome.
<ranjan> Hi all,
<spartan07> antIP, I hated getting the tears. I fixed it because it was driving me insane
<tiox> Now Synaptic's no longer being all WTF-y on me.
<ranjan> i am in a a trouble, i am using ubuntu 10.04 and i am able to hear the login sound but none of the media is giving me the sound
<ToddEDM> i wanna extract the put that b43 folder in /lib/firmware... the tar command you told me about wouldnt work
<antIP> soreau: I'm just using whatever drivers are default in Ubuntu and I don't get any tearing. I've used 2 different ATI cards and tried installing ATI drivers and didn't have any success. So you're saying use the open source driver with KMS? What's KMS? Are the open source drivers the one's that Ubuntu uses by default?
<devkorcvince> Hello how can I fix ruby gem it will not intall rdocs?
<devkorcvince> using ubuntu 10.04
<ToddEDM> im getting frustrated, why cant ubuntu just come with these drivers :(
<spartan07> antIP, yours might be do to vsync  http://thelinuxexperiment.com/guinea-pigs/tyler-b/fix-ati-vsync-video-tearing-issue-once-and-for-all/
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, I can't handle tearing. To be honest it was the primary reason I didn't switch to Linux last year. :( I really wanted to, but I watch video A LOT on my computer, and I can't have ANY tearing at all. I don't have any tearing with ubuntu's default drivers now, but last year, I did. Go figure. That was Ubuntu 9.04 or something.
<spartan07> antIP, you play video alot? have you tried boxee or xbmc?
<theos> hello all!! i am having problem with the sound. it stops after sometime. only comes back when i restart the laptop. any solution? its not working right now
<antIP> spartan07: I tried changing the NSYNC setting in compiz and that didn't help. I tried disableing compiz and that didn't help. I tried a lot of different things. I bought a new graphics card a few months ago, and Lucid runs video great out of the box. Don't ask me why it worked this time. But I'm loving it. I ditched windows completely.
<antIP> spartan07: I installed boxee in windows. Didn't like it for some reason. I don't remember why.
<spartan07> antIP, well if its not broken dont fix it LOL
<zruty> "eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found" -- what can I do about that?
<Meg> hello
<tiox> antip: Linux does that sometimes.
<Meg> I am looking for an answer to a technical question
<tiox> But I am glad you are loving Ubuntu.
<antIP> spartan07: thanks for that link btw.
<tiox> I am considering buying a new laptop with Ubuntu preinstalled because at least that way everything works.
<antIP> tiox: I've noticed. It's a bit scary.
 * tiox nods
<tiox> Yeah, it does get scary.
<spartan07> antIP, no problem. cool we got the video fixed
<tiox> But that's what you get with a free OS. Can't bitch about a little bit of fear.
<spartan07> antIP, thats why I love ubuntu there are alot of people to help you out
<Meg> I want to try out Ubuntu on my laptop but it doesn't seem to load from the CD I made; how long should I wait before I assume my computer is incompatible
<SporkWitch> made a silly mistake, deleted some files that i got via synaptic, now when i try to get them again, synaptic still thinks i'm up to date.  any way to force synaptic to check all the local files it SHOULD have, and download/reinstall ones it's missing?
<spartan07> Meg, have you checked the cd for errors?
<tiox> Meg, can you access your system BIOS?
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, that's why I like it too. IT really separates itself from other distros by it's community.
<theos> Meg, depends on your specs
<Meg> yes I did
<the_german> Meg: your notebook is definitely not incompatible... are you booting from cd?
<Meg> it does boot the cd and I see the menu where you can check "try ubuntu without installing"
<SporkWitch> Meg: and when you hit it it gives a bunch of errors and hangs, right?
<SporkWitch> Meg: toshiba laptop?
<tiox> Meg, if you are still having problems with CD, try to burn another one with different settings.
<tiox> I used Infra Recorder, never touched a single setting and it burns CDs perfect every time.
<theos> Meg, try ubuntu without installing :)
<tiox> theos, that's what she is trying to do.
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  you can try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure appname   if you know the app the files come from
<antIP> spartan07: I might try the instructions in that article you linked to. BUT, I'm not sure what to do if I want to revert back and restor the back up of xorg.conf.
<Meg> no there is the sound of the CD drive working rapidly and then black screen forever once it goes quiet
<tiox> Meg, try this.
<tiox> In your Biosw, change your controller type, if you can.
<SporkWitch> moetunes: not sure of all, want to do an unqualified check and repair, pretty much
<moetunes> k
<tiox> On this computer, to run things from CD I had to switch from AHCI (or is it ACHI?) to IDE.
<Meg> and yes it is a toshiba laptop but I am not seeing any error come up
<Meg> ok
<SporkWitch> Meg: try hitting f6 while hilighting "try without installing" and check all options except "free software only"
<Meg> ok
<tiox> Lots of advice.
<SporkWitch> Meg: i have to do this on my toshiba laptop, has to do with some idiotic things toshiba did with the BIOS
<tiox> IF ALL ELSE FAILS...
<spartan07> antIP, make a backup of your xorg file. It does not work login through terminal and delte the new xorg and rename the backup and reboot
<theos> Meg, how much is the ram?
<Meg> 1.2 GB
<theos> oh
<Meg> added 1 GB to its original 256
<tiox> If the CD thing does not work out, grab the Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com, back up your USB drive content (if any) and let 'er rip after specifying the drive location and ISO location.'
<antIP> spartan07: Yeah, all I have to do is learn how to delete files, and rename files in the terminal. ;)
<theos> Meg, and the 1.2GB is working right? its in use?
<tiox> Rather, root drive, lol
<Meg> yes
<spartan07> delete is rm and rename is mv = move into the same directory
<theos> Meg, and the processor speed?
<Meg> I used to play world of warcraft on this, but not anymore since before burning crusade i think
<tiox> I don't thi nk any of this matters.
<spartan07> antIP, http://ss64.com/bash/
<Meg> lemme check
<SporkWitch> moetunes: didn't see if you had responded, and this client sucks (keeps resetting my view to the newest message when someone sends as i'm trying to check back in the log lol)
<spartan07> gives you instructions on terminal commands
<moetunes> SporkWitch:  I typed a   k  :]
<Lowwe> What do you install for the burning window effects? I saw something about it earlier didn't get to jot it down though
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Lowwe
<ubottu> Lowwe: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<SporkWitch> tiox: it doesn't.  it might run like crap (livecd, not once installed), but it'll run with 1.2GB.  the ubuntu livecd is only like 700MB, isn't it?
<fabzor3> Lowwe, install fusion-icon
<antIP> spartan07: I guess rm is used instead of delete?
<Lowwe> Thx guys
<fabzor3> yeah remove
<theos> hardware does matter for ubuntu
<tiox> Yeah.
<Meg> Intel Celeron 1500 MHz
<furryotter> I'm logged in remotely on my ubuntu server via ssh. Can I have multiple command prompts open in one session?
<tiox> It's made for a disk, but I prefer USB because it's almost failproof.
<Jordan_U> !screen | furryotter
<ubottu> furryotter: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<spartan07> furryotter, Screen
<antIP> spartan07: Thanks again!!
<spartan07> antIP, no prob
<theos> Meg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<moetunes> furryotter:  that is what the app   screen   was built for
<SporkWitch> theos: her system is more than sufficient to get the livecd to boot.  you're troubleshooting in the wrong direcion.  if we saw poor performance, then yes, specs might be at fault, but since we're seeing NO performance, we need to figure out where the conflict is and how to bypass it / fix it
<theos> SporkWitch, i was just confirming he/she has min requirements to begin with. then we can move on
<SporkWitch> theos: fair enough, i thought you were trying to troubleshoot her issue
<furryotter> ty both
<tiox> Meg is most likely a girl,.
<theos> doesnt matter tiox
<tiox> :P
<tiox> Much like your min spec check.
<SporkWitch> theos: maybe you know, any way to make synaptic look through the files for all installed packages and restore ones that are missing? lol.  accidentally deleted some files and now apt-get tells me the thing's already installed, when it's not
<tiox> Hmmm.
<tiox> SporkWitch, try uninstalling, then reinstalling.
<tiox> An uninstall doesn't remove config files.
<Meg> yes I'm a girl lol
<Gnea> SporkWitch: sounds like database corruption
<tiox> Except for a COMPLETE uninstall.
<gdb> SporkWitch: aptitude reinstall package_name
<tiox> A girl? Wanting to try Linux? OMFG!! [/sarcasm]
<Gnea> tiox: enough.
<SporkWitch> tiox: if i knew the specific packages, sure, i want to make sure that i won't have one randomly bite me later on because i missed one
<tiox> (Sorry, had to play the stereotypical antisocial nerd)
<Meg> lol my big brother told me it was nice
<Jordan_U> tiox: http://xkcd.com/322/
<SporkWitch> gdb: any form of that command to reinstall all installed packages?
<jussi> tiox: please try to keep it ontopic
 * tiox nods
<Meg> ok, so is my processor not enough for it?
<tiox> Well aside from the hard drive controller type (which is VERY important for me to have configured correctly), I con't know what else you can do.
<tiox> can't*
<Meg> ok, could try it
<Jordan_U> Meg: Your processor is more than good enough.
<gdb> SporkWitch: er, well, for package in $(dpkg --get-selection | awk '{print $1}') ; aptitude reinstall $package ; done
<gdb> SporkWitch: Seems a bit of a waste, though, and you'll want to do that as root.
<Gnea> SporkWitch: real easy way to make sure: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii  | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; aptitude reinstall "$j"; done
<Meg> too bad I'm not sitting next to my desktop computer lol, I'll have to come back if it doesn't work
<gdb> selections*
<tiox> Just look through your BIOS. And again, if CD fails, go to pendrivelinux, grab the USB installer and run that to make a bootable USB drive.
<Meg> ok
<tiox> pendrivelinux.com*
<jussi> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Meg> alright, that gives me 2 things to try thanks
<zruty> tiox: The Toshibas I know can not start from USB
<tiox> Oh snap.
<gdb> oh yeah, Gnea's command is better
<tiox> Does Toshiba do this to restrict the end user? Because that's BS.
<gdb> actually, it's accurate, mine will have.. unintended side-effects
<tiox> Makes me wanna try it on my mother's laptop right now.
<zruty> tiox: Don't know why they do it, but the BIOS is rather restricted - at least on the Toshibas I have encountered
<zruty> tiox: please try, yes
<Gnea> tiox: it's a trend of toshibas, unfortunately. there's always virtualbox.
<sprung> virtualbox > *
<Gnea> especially if it's on a zippy machine
<tiox> Well, my mother has a rather modern Toshiba.
<tiox> So it MIGHT work.
<Gnea> tiox: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<zruty> it might, yes. but a 1.6 GHz might not yet
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> tiox: if it doesn't, you could always use the cd drive to boot from usb
<tiox> Yeah.
<tiox> Boot manager lets me boot from USB.
<tiox> I just pressed F12 on the Toshiba splash.
<tiox> BIOS changed to boot from CD, works.
<zruty> Option to boot from USB?
<tiox> Yeah.
<tiox> My mother's PC uses the same BIOS as my ACER.
<zruty> Ah, cool. So Toshiba finally caught up
<tiox> Except I got a little WTF on CD boot.
<tiox> What is all this stuff showing hex codes?
<Gnea> wouldn't worry about it
<zruty> hex codes... isn't that what witches speak to curse others?
<MCCloak> hello all .  i have a small problem - i changed mount settings for my usb drive, and now i cant mount it because of wrong parameter - and i cant find a file where settings is stored. can anyone tell me where it is?
<zruty> /etc/fstab
<MCCloak> zruty: no, it is not this file
<zruty> /etc/mtab ?
<Submarine> zruty: Is it an accident that your nickname is the name of a monster in nethack?
<tiox> Hmmm.
<tiox> Seems CD died on me.
<hero100era> ?
<zruty> Submarine: No, it is not an accident at all.. only I first encountered it when it was still just hack
<tiox> Because like I said, CD crashed, dumped an error report etc.
<MCCloak> zruty: i will take a look on the file
<tiox> Meg, still here?
<glithcd> can someone help me with wireless for ubuntu 10.04 32 bit?
<glithcd> please.
<odb|fidel> glithcd: aks a real question
<odb|fidel> !ask | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<glithcd> ok
<glithcd> its all of a sudden just not working
<tiox> Wireless should be no problem.
<tiox> Huh.
 * tiox shrugs and keeps quiet
<glithcd> in not in the network manager
<glithcd> i cant find it anywhere
<tensorpudding> what's not working
<odb|fidel> glithcd: so wireless worked before and now it tried to connect to the define network without success?
<MCCloak> zruty: it doesnt seem to be that file - i have two identical usb drives - one that is properly mounted is in /etc/mtab, but that second one, for which i changed settings via properties -> volume isnt there :(
<tensorpudding> are you sure that your wifi network isn't down?
<glithcd> kindof
<tensorpudding> and you didn't disable the wifi on your machine?
<glithcd> it was there and connected
<glithcd> and then i restarted and now its just not there
<tiox> tensorpudding, i WAS GONNA ASK STUFF LIKE THAT.
<glithcd> even when i right click its not there
<odb|fidel> glithcd: i had similar issues on a netbook - shortly disabling the wireless device via keyboard usualy solved that on 10.04
<tiox> iF THROUGH A ROUTER, AND IF THE CONNBECTION DIES, AND IF IT NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE, TRY UNPLUGGING THE ROUTER FOR TEN SECONDS.
<tiox> And caps fail.
<glithcd> i tried the wireless hotkey on my keyboard
<tensorpudding> try disabling then enabling wifi by right-clicking the network manager icon
<glithcd> but like i said, the wireless options not even there in the network manager at the top
<glithcd> the option is not there when i right click
<zruty> MCCloak: Properties - volume...? I never used that...
<tensorpudding> glithcd: is networking enabled?
<tiox> Hmmm.
<glithcd> the option is not there for me to enable it.
<tiox> Well once again, try disconnect and reconnecting the router.
<tiox> ubuntu might see it.
<MCCloak> zruty: ok, but thanks
<zruty> MCCloak: When you plug that USB in, does it show up with lsusb in a terminal window?
<MCCloak> anyone else to help please? i changed mount setting in Properties - Volume for my usb drive and now i cant mount it because i put wrong parameter here - where is settings stored so i can change it?
<glithcd> odb|fidel, think your up to tryin to help me?
<kk9822> hi
<glithcd> anyone??
<kk9822> can any one tell me how to make any site trusted
<tiox> glithcd: Post your issue in great detail, then we'll try.
<tiox> Oh.
<kk9822> which means activex is allowed
<glithcd> ok
<tiox> Is there a message that comes up, kk9822?
<kk9822> yes
<kk9822> when i go to some sites it says
<hoare> guys I want to combine taskbar with the applications,places,system....clock...shutdownButton bar.
<tiox> Okay, Firefox right?
<hoare> is that possible?
<sprung> glithcd, keep in mind it is currently 3 am CST and most of the USA is asleep, please be patient
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: did your wireless ever work? have you checked for proprietary drivers?
<kk9822> becauseyes
<kk9822> yes it is firefox
<glithcd> yes about an hour ago it worked
<tiox> There should be a button that says "I understand the risks, <yadayada>"
<glithcd> how bout i past the error output for u?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: what did you do that caused it to stop working?
<tiox> Or if it's a red warning screen, you can choose to ignore it.
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: have you rebooted?
<tiox> After that, just click your way through adding the site's security cert to your esxception list.
<tiox> exception*
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: have you removed and then reinstalled the wireless driver and then rebooted?
<hoare> guys I want to combine taskbar with the applications,places,system....clock...shutdownButton bar.(into a single bar) is that possible?
<MCCloak> anyone else to help please? i changed mount setting in Properties - Volume for my usb drive and now i cant mount it because i put wrong parameter here - where is settings stored so i can change it?
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, yes i have rebooted
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: is your wireless router pluged in
<tiox> hoare, are you trolling?
<tiox> Because it does that already, ina single par.
<hoare> tiox: not actually. I am looking for an answer, sorry.
<tiox> Oh!
<tiox> I see.
<hoare> I have googled and found nothing
<tiox> Yes.
<noisewaterphd> glithcd:again, have you removed and then reinstalled the wireless driver and then rebooted?
<tiox> Lemme look real fast.
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, yes i have removed and reinstalled the wirless driver
<glithcd> yes it is plugged in
<noisewaterphd> and then rebooted afterwords?
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, yes i have done that
<tiox> Okay, the taskbar is called the Window List.
<noisewaterphd> did you spill beer on it?
<tiox> Right click and add Window List to the panel, hoare
<sprung> noisewaterphd, L. O. L.
<glithcd> <script src='http://pastie.org/1204810.js'></script>
<hoare> tiox: oh thanks!
<sprung> btw a tangent: as long as something is not powered you can wash off the beer with water. you can even wash off a whole motherboard with soap and water provided you remove the clock battery.
<tiox> Yep.
<piaoxian> quit
<sprung> just make sure you have it drying in a warm place for several days and flip it a few times
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: youve got to paste a better format than that, ive taken 2 ambien now, and that is just hrd to look at
<elisa87> is anyone here expert in cloud computing?
<hoare> tiox: wait a sec. I can't add anything to the bar on the top (applications, system ..). however the bottom line task bar accepts new gadgets
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, i dont know a better format
<sprung> !ask elisa87
<tiox> Interesting.
<sprung> elisa87, don't ask to ask, just ask.
<tiox> That should not be.
<Gnea> elisa87: that's a bit non-specific
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, this is what it says when i try to enable the driver again
<sprung> elisa87, also keep in mind it is currently 3 am CST and most of the USA is asleep, please be patient
<tiox> It's a panel.
<tiox> Anything that can be added to a panel can be added to any panel. I just added the window list to the top.
<Gnea> or about to go to sleep
<noisewaterphd> elisa87: im enough of an expert that I can tell you that iti s lmost never needed, and is a dying buzzword, but your use case may warrant it, what do you need to do?
<Gnea> sprung: but this place tends to stay rather active 24/7
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, sorrry, installation of this driver failed. Please look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, and thats what i posted
<sprung> Gnea, i'm not going to get in a debate about it
<elisa87>  is cloud computing sort of desktop virtualization?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: ya but pastie gives you format choices, and it looks like you picked a bad one
<Gnea> elisa87: you're better off searching google for cloud computer
<glithcd> noisewaterphd,  ok then ill try again
<Gnea> computing*
<elisa87> Do you have any idea how can add Accounting to Citrix Server?
<noisewaterphd>  elisa87: ya go read up elsewhere, come here with specific questions. but no, I do not feel that is a good description, it's more of a thin client type of situation, but I guess it could be called that
<elisa87> do you know any channel about aaa server?
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> elisa87: please read that ^^^
<glithcd> shit now paste bin is saying the text is too much to paste on there
<noisewaterphd> elisa87: wow, you are on the wrong channel. do you have an Ubuntu question or not?
<Gnea> elisa87: try asking in #linux
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, should i email u?
<Gnea> elisa87: maybe even #citrix
<elisa87> gnea read what?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: email me what?
<elisa87> I am asking if someone knows a channel of "AAA server" experts
<elisa87> ok thx
<Gnea> elisa87: nevermind. you're asking the wrong kinds of questions for this support room, that's the bottom line.
<elisa87> no i don't have
<elisa87> I asked it here because here there's a lot of expert
<elisa87> e
<kk9822> The Browser Settings Are Not Allowing A Required ActiveX Object To Be Created.
<kk9822> Please Try Adding This Site To Your 'Trusted Sites' And/Or Allowing ActiveX Components From The Internet Options-Security Menu
<kk9822> The Error Is: ReferenceError: ActiveXObject is not defined
<kk9822> what is this message pl
<Gnea> elisa87: you miss the point. #ubuntu has a set of guidelines that are to be respected. if you disrespect them, as you are doing right now, no one will answer you.
<noisewaterphd> elisa87: ya, experts on ubuntu, not citrix and cloud computing
<theos> :)
<glithcd> please someone help me
<Gnea> elisa87: #freenode would be a good place to ask those questions, they can help get you to the real experts
<glithcd> i can sit plugged into this router forever..
<theos> glithcd, and thats the problem?
<glithcd> still need some help
<furryotter> I'm trying to set up an FTP server on 10.04 and I tried proftpd and vsftpd but failed miserably.
<glithcd> no
<glithcd> my problem is wireless jus quit working on my laptop
<glithcd> theos, wireless jus quit working on my laptop
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: what happened when your wireless quit working? nothing? did you install something? etc...
<theos> glithcd, did you try to connect to other routers? and stuff
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, i was trying to figure out how to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.04
<glithcd> i dont have the option
<elisa871> can someone send me an invitation to linux? please
<Mrokii> hello. How can I make Ubuntu 10.04 check the boot-disk at the next boot (it's formatted as ReiserFS, if that is importat).
<glithcd> theos, the wireless category is not in the network manager icon anymore
<KB1JWQ> elisa871: Identify to services first.
<Gnea> elisa87: just type /join #linux
<KB1JWQ> freenode recommends setting up your nick in this fashion: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup (Please make sure you check your email to complete registration) elisa871
<KB1JWQ> And it's ##linux
<Gnea> elisa87: or ask in /join #freenode
<llutz> Mrokii: sudo touch /forcefsck   and then reboot
<glithcd> theos, i no longer have the optiion to pick wireless
<theos> glithcd, it maybe you turned off the wireless
<Mrokii> llutz:  Okay, thank you.
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: run the System test app and see if it lists your wireless card in the networking
<glithcd> theos, i tried the hotkey for the wireless
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: what kind of laptop
<glithcd> theos, it made no difference
<theos> glithcd, do you have a button on your pc to turn on/off the wireless? ok
<elisa871> my nick is registered though
<psycho_oreos> glithcd, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, i have a dell inspiron n5010
<theos> elisa871, identifying and registering are different
<xeross> For some reason I can't write an e with the 2 dots above it like normal it will immediatly print a quote mark, how would I get it to behave correctly (Quote Key->E Key = E with dots)
<noisewaterphd> glithcd, when you right click your network icon in the top menu bar, if you go to edit connections will it let you add the wireless card back in there?
<KB1JWQ> elisa871: So identify to services.
<glithcd> http://pastie.org/1204831.js
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, http://pastie.org/1204831.js
<noisewaterphd> glithcd, what about in your Network Conections app, can you use it in there?
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, it looks like it wil let me add a wireless network but i have no way to connect to it
<noisewaterphd> glithcd, did you run the system test
<psycho_oreos> glithcd, now pastebin me your dmesg output along with lsmod output
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, how do i do a system test?
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, ok gimme a second
<playerh> anyone know much about conky?
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, this is the dmesg,
<glithcd> http://pastie.org/1204838.js
<playerh> I needs helps with conky
<linzhavon> wow, flash is really a rubbish.
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: System>Administration>System Testing
<psycho_oreos> playerh, try joining #conky
<linzhavon> no wonder steve refused Adobe.
<playerh> awesome good call
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps whats the  default location of the GDM sessions configuration files in Ubuntu karamic?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i can't  seem to find them
<noisewaterphd> linzhavon: flash is, or the malware porn site you are looking at is? cause flash runs just fine here
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, this is the lsmod
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, http://pastie.org/1204840.js
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, sry this is for u http://pastie.org/1204840.js
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, that the lsmod
<psycho_oreos> glithcd, you don't have wl installed (which is what you need)
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | glithcd
<ubottu> glithcd: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, there is not system-admin-testing
<elisa871> how can i list all the channels who include the word "citrix" or "aaa"?
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, and what do i do to in once i get there?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: in top menu icon, is "Enable Networking" checked?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: just System Testing
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, yes it is
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, but i stil have not found system testing
<glithcd> psycho_oreos, what do i do now that im at this site?
<psycho_oreos> glithcd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20b43/STA%20hybrid%20drivers <--- follow that completely
<Eryn_1983_FL> any ideas?
<Eryn_1983_FL> i need to write a  gdm session config so i can start two WM/DMs
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: ubuntu app menu>system>administration>system testing.  you may have to install it, but it will tell you if the card went bad
<jiffe99> with apache, anyone know why the [P] notation for proxying may not be working even though the proxy module is installed?  configtest shows no errors
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, im sure the card didnt go bad
<Eryn_1983_FL> ugggh
<noisewaterphd> it could be SO many things. go to the apache channel and pastebin your config
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, im i just fucked something up
<moetunes> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noisewaterphd> glithcd changing the splash screen has nothing to do with networking
<Vukode> i just installed a supposed sound fix, and now i cant enable visual effects and when i start up my computer an error message appears saying that there is some kind of colission. somebody help please
<glithcd> i know
<theos> glithcd, try restarting he system
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, but thats what i was doin when all this started
<noisewaterphd> jiffe99 it could be SO many things. go to the apache channel and pastebin your config
<glithcd> theos, i have
<theos> hello all!! i am having problem with the sound. it stops after sometime. only comes back when i restart the laptop. any solution? its not working right now
<shatly> theos: keep track of what you are doing when it stops
<shatly> see if there is a pattren
<noisewaterphd> theos: make and model of laptop/do you have alsa mixer?
<Vukode> i just tried installing a supposed sound fix for my sony vaio laptop and now i cant enable my graphics card. how can i undo the sound fix?
<theos> shatly, i think it happens due to many sound events in a row
<theos> noisewaterphd, yes i have also and pulse both. oss too i think :P
<Vardan> hi all
<theos> ubuntu-bug says "pulseaudio seems to have crashed"
<noisewaterphd> theos, remove pulseaudio and use alsa
<Gwar> hi guys. I need some help. :'( I wrote a bash script, but when I double click it in gnome and select "run in terminal", it says "/bin/sh: /home/<user>/Desktop/script.sh: not found" What can I do to fix this?
<Vardan> people how can I install mono/monodevelop latest 2.8  version on my ubuntu system
<theos> noisewaterphd, what complications can it have it i remove pulseaudio?
<hateball> Gwar: mind uploading the script to pastebin? also, make sure it's marked as executable
<noisewaterphd> dunno, but its easy to put back, and ive yet to own a notebook that liked pulse
<theos> :)
<theos> ok thanks noisewaterphd lemme try it
<Gwar> hateball: It is. When I run it, I get a popup, I select run in terminal and then I get that error
<Gwar> hateball: http://pastebin.com/J98wLSmZ
<noisewaterphd> Gwar: use the cli, navigate to your script location and type ./script_name
<noisewaterphd> Gwar: also make sure you have proper permissions set on the script to run it
<Gwar> noisewaterphd: I know that. I just want to know if there is a way to allow me to just dclick it and run it
<theos> noisewaterphd, it removes ubuntu-desktop too
<Gwar> rather than having to cli every time
<noisewaterphd> theos: uuggh, dont do that
<theos> :|
<noisewaterphd> Gwar, then make an executable and put it on your PATH
<theos> anybody help?
<theos> its a long time issue now
<hateball> Gwar: #!/bin/bash! <- why the added !
<Gwar> hateball: I was told to do a crunchbang xD
<hateball> Gwar: well remove the trailing ! and it should run fine
<Gwar> hateball: OMFG I Feelstupid. I works perfectly now xD
<hateball> Gwar: Happy to help
<Gwar> thanks again hateball :)
<mmmatt> hello guys i need a bit of help with my linux distro backtrack.
<ElCerebr0> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a old dell dimension 4300 desktop and am having problems with the sound...
<glithcd> who was i just talking to??
<glithcd> noisewaterphd, just wanted to let u know, the problem has been resolved. thank you for your help.
<mmmatt> i installed a dvd burning program through the package manager and it asked me to remove some packages which i foolishly did.. after a reboot my kde was screwed so i installed gnome and its working but none of my windows have title bars or the maximise, minimise, close buttons..
<classical> how i desible print screen key ?
<Inferus> hmm
<mmmatt> just wondering if there is a way to restore it through an update rather than reinstalling the distro.. when i run the package manager now it is well screwed and won't install new stuff
<abhinav_singh> how to make a cron script run every 8 hours?
<noisewaterphd> glithcd: oh very nice, what was it for future reference
<glithcd> WHOEVER ELSE I WAS JUST TALKING TO ABOUT MY WIRELESS ISSUE, THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP. THE ISSUE HAS BEEN RESOLVED!!
<abhinav_singh> will it run cron script every 8 hour * */8 * * *
<abhinav_singh> ?
<glithcd> i have no clue which part actually fixed the problem..
<glithcd> noisewaterphd,  but its fixed and thats what matters
<classical> i did xmodmap -pk | grep -i print  http://pastebin.com/XAkdqujw  and then xset -r 107  but prtscr works still
<aaron____> hi, i dont know where else to ask this, but does anyone know where ican get a comprehensive list of action verbs?
<noisewaterphd> abhinav: webmin has a nice cron interface that can help you learn cron quickly
<noisewaterphd> well you better find a better place, cause this isnt it
<noisewaterphd> ^^aaron____^^
<glithcd> adios
<pLr> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ElCerebr0> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a old dell dimension 4300 desktop and am having problems with the sound...
<urna> ElCerebr0: :'(
<ElCerebr0> it is very choppy and does not like to play mp3s
<urna> ElCerebr0: do you have problems with .ogg files?
<Submarine> ElCerebr0: I'm unsure about the 'choppy' issue, but mp3s are not an issue as long as the players are fully installed.
<ElCerebr0> I'm guessing its an issue with the integrated sound card
<ElCerebr0> maybe not getting enough power?
<Submarine> ElCerebr0: I used to have problems with sound on Linux, but it was years ago.
<Vukode> how can i fix a pci root address collision?
<ElCerebr0> how is msg someone rude?
<Vukode> i mean, can somebody help me fix a pci root address collision
<noisewaterphd> ElCerebr0: it is bad IRC etiquette to PMsomeone without asking
<Vukode> im having a sound card and graphics card pci root address collision
<Vukode> and dont know waht to do
<Samantha-444> I'm having sound issues in 10.04 as well. As far as I can see, it's all working, except for no sound output.  Lenovo laptop w/ "Intel HDA" audio. Thing is, it works fine in Lucid Puppy (a distro based on Lucid).  I've looked everywhere I can think of, and it appears to be all detected and set up right, but no sound gets to the pulseaudio mixer, no matter what I try... Ideas?
<freebsd_fan> anybody know how to enable colourcoding of perl script in netbeans? :D
<Submarine> Samantha-444: I suppose you tried alsamixer and all levels?
<Vukode> i used to have an idea of how to fix your problem with the sound output
<Samantha-444> Submarine: Yes, alsa mixer shows all levels max and unmuted
<Vukode> you have to edit grub or something
<Submarine> I had a similar problem on an older laptop, and the solution was to change some module parameters for ac97 or so.
<Vukode> samantha, are you running any other operating systems on the laptop
<glithcd> does anyone know how to remove the assistance icon from the top panel?
<Vukode> glithcd, right click the panel?
<Samantha-444> Vukode: at the moment, no. But I can boot Lucid Puppy at a moment's notice from USB. It uses all the same binaries from Lucid, and it works perfectly. So if you have an idea what to look at there to tell me what to change here....
<om> hi
<glithcd> Vukode, nope.
<Vukode> samantha, then i have no idea. sorry, im pretty new to ubuntu
<Vukode> glithcd, right click the  assistance icon
<cixa> what kind of partition can be read by linux and mac both?
<glithcd> Vukode, that does nothing either.
<Submarine> Samantha-444: By chance, does sound work if you do a hot reboot (no poweroff, just "restart") from Windows?
<noisewaterphd> cixa: UFS, ZFS, FAT
<om> statistic software in linux
<cixa> noisewaterphd: what do you recommend?\
<noisewaterphd> cixa: and others
<Submarine> om: R, CRAN
<noisewaterphd> cixa: for a thumb drive or something?
<Samantha-444> Submarine: there is no windows on the machine. Only Lucid, atm. And LucidPuppy on a usb key if I need it.
<Vukode> glithcd, are you talking about the icon that is blue and looks like a question mark?
<Submarine> Samantha-444: do you know the PCI ID of the sound device?
<glithcd> yes
<Submarine> (look in lspci(
<Samantha-444> Submarine:  no, but I can get it quick enough. just a sec
<cixa> noisewaterphd: for my external ahrddriev that i keep movies and music on. i frequently need to attach it to a linux machine and a macintosh sometimes
<cixa> harddrive i mean\
<glithcd> Vukode, it looks more like a lil person with their arms n legs stretched out...but to each their own
<Vukode> glithcd, right click it and there should be an option that says remove from panel
<Submarine> Does HFS still exist?
<noisewaterphd> cixa: uhhh, ya I'd go FAT, full suport from all major OS's
<om> HFS ?
<glithcd> Vukode, nothing at all happens when i right click it
<Submarine> HFS filesystems for Macintosh previous to MacOS X
<glithcd> nd if i left click it, it just openes
<Samantha-444> Submarine: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Vukode> glithcd, are you sure your right click button works
<glithcd> Vukode, *opens
<cromag> is there a known channel for the lftp client ?
<noisewaterphd> OS X still uses HFS+ which is just journaled HFS
<cixa> noisewaterphd: fat16 or fat32?
<noisewaterphd> cixa: Linux, Mac and even Windows can all read an write quickly to a FAT partition, probably the best choice given your use case
<wcwc33> help~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
<noisewaterphd> cixa: FAT32
<Submarine> fat32
<wcwc33> help~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Vukode> glithcd, try dragging another application shortcut onto the panel and tell me what happens
<glithcd> Vukode, it turns into a small shortcut, or icon
<Vukode> wcwc33, please state your problem
<napster> How to compare a variable with null in bash?
<Vukode> glithcd, okay, not try dragging it back off
<noisewaterphd> wcwc33: i'll help you smash your keyboard if you don't knock it off and just ask a question
<Vukode> now*
<napster> prefix=$(zenity --entry --text="Input prefix" --width=300)
<napster> if prefix is zero
<napster> I need to execute a code
<glithcd> it turns into a shortcut on my desktop but leaves the original in the panel
<napster> and else
<cixa> noisewaterphd: thank you
<glithcd> but i can drag or right click the assistance icon at all
<napster> I need to execute the else par
<napster> Can anyone help me?
<noisewaterphd> cixa: np
<Vukode> glithcd, can you right click anything else?
<tensorpudding> napster: using a shell script?
<napster> tensorpudding: yes
<Submarine> Samantha-444: I think I have the same in my laptop.
<glithcd> yes i can right click everything else on the panel
<tensorpudding> napster: use an if/then/else statement
<wcwc33> i only know a little english ,  who can speak chinese?   i have a trouble
<napster> tensorpudding: How?
<napster> tensorpudding: Can I pm you?
<glithcd> Vukode, yes i can right click everything else on the panel
<tensorpudding> napster: something like if [ $prefix ]; then (stuff); else (stuff); fi
<Vukode> glithcd, try changing your theme and retry
<napster> tensorpudding: Ok let me try
<Submarine> Samantha-444: hwinfo 2>&1 > hardware.log
<tensorpudding> napster: where the stuff can take up multiple lines
<fasta> My keypad (of a desktop keyboard) suddenly stopped working, but a after a reboot it works fine. What can cause that?
<Submarine> and try browsing for audio codec info
<napster> tensorpudding: will if [!$prefix] work?
<tensorpudding> napster: read 'info bash' if bash is the shell you're using
<napster> tensorpudding: How can I use NOT operator?
<tensorpudding> napster: actually, you don't need the []'s, since you're not actually using any tests
<cixa> tensorpudding: thats a funny username
<glithcd> Vukode, nope that didnt work either
<tensorpudding> napster: ! will invert it
<tensorpudding> napster: so if that is what you want to do
<napster> tensorpudding: yes
<napster> leteme se
<tensorpudding> napster: no wait, you need the []'s, meh
<napster> tensorpudding: Yes, it worked
<Vukode> glithcd, i guess youll have to live with it then, lol
<reber> got a problem with an ati rage128 pro. Crashes xorg. with these logs : R128: Idle timeout R128CCEWaitForIdle
<Vukode> how can i resolve a pci root address collision?
<glithcd> ill keep looking for a solution
<napster> tensorpudding: What If I don;t want the else part?
<reber> this problem is only with debian, as ubuntu works fine. How can i get xorg.conf used by ubuntu ?
<glithcd> i removed it the other day
<wcwc33> what wrong ?
<wcwc33> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16
<wcwc33> /dev/sda5 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced.
<wcwc33> Filesystem checks are in progress (ESC to cancel):
<wcwc33> /dev/sda5: 175/124496 files (4.0% non-contiguous), 51938/248976 blocks
<wcwc33> mountall: fsck/boot [547] terminated with status 1
<FloodBot3> wcwc33: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glithcd> then i messed something up nd had to get my panel back and it cam with it
<tensorpudding> napster: you don't need an else block if you don't want one
<glithcd> odd...
<napster> tensorpudding: Yes, it also worked
<napster> Thank you :-)
<fasta> I also recently actually had kernel crashes. I felt like I was living in 1995 again. I can imagine lots of people have had them, because I wasn't doing anything special at the time. Has that been resolved? It was an issue that happens only when an audio stream was active.
<glithcd> Vukode, gnome-keyboard-properties
<glithcd> Vukode, thats how u get rid of it
<glithcd> Vukode, live with it, HA!
<glithcd> Vukode, i will do nothing of the sort
<reber> reber, xorg.conf used is in the logs
<glithcd> Vukode, lol thx anyways bud
<wcwc33> where is the chinese room?
<Vukode> glithcd, np XD
<napster> tensorpudding: thank you and bye :-)
<linzhavon> fasta: what is your audio system, alsa or pulse audio?
<wcwc33> i don't know english  .i know chinese
<StaRetji> Folks, can someone help me setting wireless usb card to work as Access Point, I have several different usb wifi cards. Thx
<tensorpudding> !cn | wcwc33
<ubottu> wcwc33: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<wcwc33> thanks to tensorpudding and ubottu
<StaRetji> I've tried iwconfig wlan0 mode master but I got error: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<StaRetji> card is Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<StaRetji> usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb
<pause> any one handy on fixing internet connection problems
<fasta> linzhavon, pulse
<pause> im trying to run ubuntu on a small netbook comp, but the thing is that the computer doesent wanna connect trough either wire or wireless, tried numerous troubleshooting guides
<Newa> has the terminal default size option been moved somewhere? I cannot seem to find where to set the default window size to 100x40 instead of 80x24
<Newa> pause: what does lspci tell you on the netbook?
<Newa> especially for the wireless card
<pause> give me sec...
<dwarder> pause: just push yourself ;)
<pause> haha
<candan> my saund card not use (sis 7012)
<pause> anything specific in lspci that im supposed to look for?
<linzhavon> what's the format of the audio stream?
<juk> Newa: gnome-terminal --geometry 100x40
<Newa> atheros, broadcom, intel..
<eureka_> hello
<candan> intel
<pause> intel
<candan> i dont know
<candan> help me
<Newa> juk: thank you!
<pause> intel corp. 82801 mobile PCi bridge...
<candan> do it have a driver for intel sis 7012
<Samantha-444> Submarine: Well, I looked at that output file (after installing hwinfo), all 450kb of it, And didn't notice anything that seemed out of place. Anything in particular I should be looking for in there? All the basic codecs seem installed and working...
<pause> cant find anything about intel sis 7012 (atleast in the "answer" of lspci)
<candan> onboard
<candan> notebook asus a2h
<Newa> pause: do you see anything there about "wireless"
<pause> im trying to run ubuntu on a small netbook comp, but the thing is that the computer doesent wanna connect trough either wire or wireless, tried numerous troubleshooting guides
<sulumar> greetings
<Newa> pause: does lspci show anything about "wireless"
<pause> newa: sec
<Buffcns2> greetings sulumar
<sulumar> Greetings
<pause> newa: yes it does... "Network contreoller: Atheros Comm. Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Ecpress) (rev 01)"
<Newa> ok good. remember that AR9285 and atheros
<ilovefairuz> pause: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<ilovefairuz> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pause> ok will
<pause> ilovefairuz: sec
<DrGrov> Quick question about Ubuntu 10.04... Can I upgrade it easily to 10.10 when it arrives in 3 days? Do I need to do anything special to keep my /home partition?
<ilovefairuz> DrGrov: ask in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> DrGrov: a backup is a good idea but you can upgrade without any special tasks
<pause> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/507902/
<hardik> Hey #ubuntu ! I'm having big issues with networking on a 10.04 install..
<iceroot> DrGrov: but its also a good idea to wait until 10.10 is stable (release doesnt mean its stable) so if there are no problems with 10.04, why doing an update in 3 days?
<iceroot> !details | hardik
<ubottu> hardik: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<voverius> hallo. Sorry for my broken English. I have troule with ubuntu 10.04 and network manager with wired networks. On a network is a static ip adresses. When i configure internet conection via network manager, i can not connect. I set a dns, ip, netmask, and gateway. When i press "ok" or "apply" button, network manager replaces my gateway to a 0.0.0.0.
<DrGrov> iceroot: i had quite a few issues with 10.04 but nothing major though. yes, i will perhaps wait a bit longer for 10.10 to get stable.
<ilovefairuz> pause: what ubuntu version are you using? and pastebin: rfkill list
<cros13> Hi, anyone here using the Apple Magic Trackpad?
<hardik> My friend has installed Ubuntu 10.04 Studio on a Dell 1525.. there is no networking of any sort available. If I plugin a wired connecting nothing happens
<voverius> how can i solve this prolem?
<Syria> Is there a key logger software?
<iceroot> Syria: apt-cache search keylogger
<pause> ilovefairuz: running 9.04 (i need to, beacause the latest version i could install on my netbook cause the others had intsallation issues)
<ilovefairuz> Syria: search the repositories or google
<Jordan_U> pause: What type of installation issues?
<ilovefairuz> pause: support (and package updates) for this release will end on 23 oct
<popey> pause: did you get HSM Violation disk errors on newer releases?
<juk> !networking | voverius
<mikebeecham> hi guys...has any successfully downloaded and installed LibreOffice 3?  I installed via a link from OMG! the other day.  it installed fine, but I'll be darned if I can find it on my system?
<kilo> hi
<ilovefairuz> pause: but anyhow, try this and reboot: sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<pause> ilovefairuz: i know...but the newer versions have a installation bug, on this perticular netbook. So i needed to install an old verison in order to be able to do the normal "update manager" upgrade
<kilo> i have the oddest problem... yesterday my mouse started firing extra events on left and right mouse buttons
<pause> ilovefairuz: i just need internet once on this version! :S
<Jordan_U> mikebeecham: "dpkg -l <packagename>" will list all of the files in that package.
<voverius> juk : it means, that i muss to go to a networking chanel?
<ilovefairuz> pause: well you need the internet to download this package, don't you have a wired connection?
<mikebeecham> Jordan_U, this was a couple of days ago now...dont think i remembver the package name
<mikebeecham> but it DID install, I know it did
<hardik> Anyone ? No networking of any sort on U10.04 Studio on a  Dell 1525
<juk> voverius: no, here probaly more help
<kilo> left mouse button fires button 6 and 8 in addition to 1,  and rmb fires 3, 7, 9
<ilovefairuz> hardik: pastebin: sudo lshw -C network
<kilo> middle mouse button and scroll wheel work ok
<ilovefairuz> !paste > hardik
<ubottu> hardik, please see my private message
<pause> Joran_U: cant install ubuntu through usb stick.... (i have no CD/DVD) the installation cant continue when the computer has a usb stick in, which is ironic since i tried installing it from the usb stick :P
<kilo> all of this worked perfectly for months (lucid btw)
<pause> ilovefairuz: it is both the wired and wireless connection that is malfunctioning
<hardik> When I try to connect a LAN wire (internet connection) nothing happens. the lan port also doesn't glow
<hardik> The Network Manager is missing from the notification area
<Jordan_U> pause: What are the symptoms? What happens when you try to install with a USB stick in?
<yassine> hi everyone, i have an issue with my laptop and the official ubuntu desktop cd which is unable to boot or break the boot process at mounting squashfs
<pause> ilovefairuz: did u check my pastbin (http://paste.ubuntu.com/507902/)?
<ilovefairuz> pause: yes, looked at the pastebin again, they both lack drivers, i think you should try maverick's RC1 cd
<Jordan_U> pause: Also, know that it is *not* a requirement that the install media actually be plugged in at the time of installation, if you set thing up properly.
<juk> voverius: I can pastebin for my interface you can copy and change ips for yours
<pause> Joran_U: i get to the option "choose keyboard layout" after i pressed "Forward" the installation freezes. Check around with other forums and found a couple of others with the same issue
<hardik> and system->admin->h/w drivers returns no drivers at all
<pause> Jordan_U: please explain :D
<juk> voverius: I can pastebin for you my /etc/network/interfaces you can copy and change ips for yours, you don't need manager
<ilovefairuz> hardik: plug the wire and type: sudo mii-tool
<hardik> sorry the server lagged. got a whole bunch of mesages together
<pause> ilovefairuz: the same version (9.04) and with the RC1 instead?
<ilovefairuz> pause: nope, 10.10
<hardik> no MII interfaces found
<ilovefairuz> hardik: ifconfig -a
<pause> ilovefairuz: okej, ill try
<hardik> i cant paste coz im not on the laptop im trying to configure
<Jordan_U> pause: If you have enough RAM you can load the standard desktop install CD (or USB) image completely into RAM at boot using the "toram" kernel parameter, then eject the boot media. If you use the minimal/netboot install media then you don't even need much RAM (and you don't need any specially boot option as it's the default mode with the netboot image).
<hardik> no way to go online from that laptop
<ilovefairuz> hardik: does it show any interfaces? eth0 or so
<juk> voverius: some info to get you started http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<hardik> yeah .. eth0 , lo and wlan0
<ilovefairuz> hardik: sudo ifconfig eth0 up && killall dhclient && sudo dhclient eth0
<voverius> juk, i can do this, but i'm using more than one wired network, ant allways change /etc/ files - it's not so funny. with a network manager it's a little bit easier
<pause> Jordan_U: So where im i supposed to write "toram"=
<cros13> I've got an issue with the Apple Magic Trackpad. I've paired the device over bluetooth however I can't get settings like Disabling Tap to apply to it.
<hardik> ok.. hang on
<hardik> dhclient:no process found
<juk> voverius: it's your opinion
<ilovefairuz> hardik: ok just: sudo dhclient eth0
<cros13> dammit now gpointing-device-settings is segfaulting too...
<hardik> its givin smthin like DHCPDISCOVER on eth0
<ilovefairuz> hardik: the last line is what matters, wait for it
<Jordan_U> pause: During the first 5 seconds of boot there is a screen like this: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-1.png when you see that screen press any key to get this menu: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/tmp/Screenshot-3.png Then press F6...
<hardik> No DHCPOFFERS received. No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<Jordan_U> pause: F6 will bring up a menu of common boot options, just press escape to exit that menu and type in "toram" at the end of the list of kernel parameters.
<ilovefairuz> hardik: check the cable and do this again: sudo mii-tool
<voverius> juk : you don't think, that a graphical way is more easier than a configuring something via command line?
<pause> Jordan_U: perfect thx man!
<cros13> Anyone any ideas on getting mouse preferences to apply to a secondary pointing device?
<hardik> eth) negotiated.. some stuff. link ok
<Jordan_U> pause: You're welcome. If you don't have enough RAM (probably needs at very least 1GIG, maybe 1.5) then it will just fail without an error message and boot normally, not allowing you to eject the boot media.
<pause> Jordan_U: thx agaian
<ilovefairuz> hardik: seems there was something wrong with your cable, try again: sudo dhclient eth0 .. if it didn't work then the issue is with your route r
<omar_> hi! i'm having trouble with apache permissions. I have a sym link in /var/www/ to a folder in my home directory and it's inaccessible to me now. I had this working before but after I did upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 i can't figure out what i did to get it working
<ilovefairuz> omar_: check  FollowSymLinks in apache config
<hardik> bound to 192.168.0.102 -- renewal in some seconds
<ilovefairuz> hardik: ping google.com
<hardik> yep. pinging
<jonas_> i have installed hardware drivers for geforce 260 gtx. and i have enabled x, and now i can max get 640  in resolution. anyone know know how to fix?
<ilovefairuz> hardik: it was a cable problem then
<omar_> ilovefairuz, in my apache2.conf or the sites-available config?
<hardik> ok.. any idea about wifi
<ilovefairuz> omar_: wherever the document root is specified, probably in sites-available
<ilovefairuz> hardik: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && iwlist scan
<omar_> ilovefairuz, yes I have FollowSymLinks in there
<ilovefairuz> hardik: and check if wlan  is blocked in: rfkill list
<Sterist> is it possible to burn 2 partitions onto a DVD for 2 different liveCDs?
<ilovefairuz> omar_: pastebin
<ilovefairuz> !paste > omar_
<ubottu> omar_, please see my private message
<hardik> SIOCSIFFLGS - no such file or dir
<hardik> for rkill command its all saying No
<OneMillionDollar> i hva problem using evolution email client
<omar_> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/507911/
<OneMillionDollar> i can only receive email not send
<Sterist> is it possible to burn 2 partitions onto a DVD for 2 different liveCDs? anyone?
<OneMillionDollar> the error saying domain of sender doesnot exist
<ilovefairuz> omar_: did you check the permissions on the directory you're symlinking to? chmod -R o+r dirname
<Sterist> onemilliondollar sounds like wrong email address entered
<Sterist> onemilliondollar or perhaps evolution doesn't like certains ways of typing out email addresses
<ilovefairuz> hardik: in sudo lshw -C network.. does wlan0 exist? and is it unclaimed or is there a driver?
<hardik> *-network Disabled.. Wireless interface
<Sterist> hardik is wlan not working for you?
<omar_> ilovefairuz, actually that helped a bit. I'm not sure what happened with those permissions.
<ilovefairuz> hardik: try flipping the wireless kill switch on your laptop
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Yes, though I'm not sure if there's a tool to automate the process.
<hardik> still the same.. disabled
<Sterist> jordan_u is there any link you could provide? google wasn't so helpful
<ilovefairuz> omar_: it made the directory and its contents readable by "others" which  include the apache user
<OneMillionDollar> sterist the sender email doesnt required to manually enter
<omar_> ilovefairuz, yeah i'm familiar with permissions, not sure why this escaped my mind. I have no idea when the permissions were rewritten since it was set up fine earlier
<Azjo> i have installed nvidia x server and now i get max resolution of 640x480. how do i get higher res?
<ubuXubu> is there an equivelant to the utube downloader in ubuntu? i use it to convert utube videos into audio cd's.
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, am using kubuntu 10.04 and am thinking of upgrading to 10.10 I setup ssh passwordless login keys on my current system to couple of servers I admin. can I just backup and save my .ssh file in my home and use it on the new install. would it work? or I would have to setup ssh-keygen again on the new system?
<ilovefairuz> hardik: what ubuntu version are you running? and paste the card line from: lspci
<OneMillionDollar> how to mannully change the sender email address in evolutio
<Sterist> onemilliondollar i was just trying to come up with a logical possibility -- i never use that client myself
<hardik> Ubuntu Studio 10.04
<greppy> bigbrovar: you can reuse the keys in .ssh
<bigbrovar> greppy: thanks
<manu__> hey hey...hello guz....gud to see u
<Homely_Girl> Morning Brains.....is flashplayer contained within "restricted extras" package for Ubuntu?
<jussi> Homely_Girl: yes
<greppy> bigbrovar: I have moved keys from and to debian, solaris, freebsd, openbsd, ubuntu :)
<hardik> ob:00.0 n/w controller " broadcom corporation bcm4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<ikonia> Homely_Girl: it's the package "flashplugin-nonfree" as a stand alone
<Sterist> hardik are you having trouble getting wireless to work?
<Homely_Girl> jussi: When I go to Ubuntu s/ware centre it shows me I've got restricted extra's installed but when I went into Firefox it told me I had 2 install it!
<ilovefairuz> hardik: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ilovefairuz> hardik: and reboot
<hardik> Sterist: yes.. lpys the network manager is missing..
<ikonia> Homely_Girl: install the pacakge flashplugin-nonfree to make sure
<Homely_Girl> I upgraded from Update manager yesterday to Lucid......and now my flash isn't working
<bigbrovar> greppy: Thanks mate. I am quite new to using passwordless logins.
<Homely_Girl> Thanks ikonia
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can I ask  Maverick question in here about Java?  there is noone talking at all in the Maverick channel
<hardik> couldnt find package
<kyentei> Homely_Girl: Does (re)installing ubuntu-restricted-extras fix it for you?
<mikebeecham> I cannot find my 'Official Partner repository" in Maverick....how can I access it?
<Sterist> hardik open the Hardware Drivers tool within the Admin menu and activate your wireless proprietary driver
<ikonia> Homely_Girl: install the pacakge flashplugin-nonfree to make sure
<OneMillionDollar> who know how to mannully change the sender email address in evolutio
<ilovefairuz> hardik: in system > administration > hardware drivers  .. turn it on
<hardik> sys->admin->h/w drivers. the list is empty
<Homely_Girl> ikonia: Is what I'm doing as opposed to uninstalling 'n reinstalling the other, ta.
<Homely_Girl> ikonia: Is easily done with apt -get
<Homely_Girl> Am still getting used 2 the fact that the x has moved!! :|
<StaRetji> Yay, I've managed to set wifi in AP mode :)
<StaRetji> now I need help sharing the connection over wifi
<StaRetji> lan is connected to the internet
<StaRetji> is there an application, besides firestarter?
<Homely_Girl> ikonia: I shouldn't need to restart should I?
<ilovefairuz> hardik: in Software Sources, make sure that all sources are checked
<Homely_Girl> Firefox not picked it up. :(
<tntc> Ok, /wow/.  Raid setup took like 10 seconds in 10.10 once mdadm was installed.  a little longer to format.  Disk utility on Ubuntu is friggen AWESOME.
<ilovefairuz> Homely_Girl: check about:plugins
<jussi> Homely_Girl: restart ff
<zPimR> tntc: whats so different from 10.04?
<Sterist> hardik are you sure there's no network manager ?
<tntc> zPimR: oh, nothing from that respect.  I'm just on 10.10.
<jussi> Sterist: there isnt NM on studio
<Homely_Girl> Thanks, will try sort it, cheers 4 the help
<tntc> zPimR: I just moved over from Windows 7.
<hardik> s/w sources and synaptic both not opening
<zPimR> tntc: kk :) gheghe figures
<zPimR> I just installed it on 10.04 and was like, wut? again fasterrr
<tntc> zPimR: well, to be fair, disk setup was easy on Win7 too, though less detailed.  I think I'm going to blow away my OS X install on my MBP and put ubuntu on there too.
<Sterist> jussi well it can be installed thru the software center, can't it?
<ilovefairuz> hardik: open it from a terminal and check if there are any errors
<zPimR> neh, OSX is fine also.
<jussi> Sterist: thats correct, but its not there by default
<zPimR> for a mpb.
<zPimR> MBP*
<zPimR> or I'm just too much used to it I guess
<omar_> oh another question. i've downloaded eclipse and extracted it into my home directory. how can I add it to my run variables so i can just type "eclipse" in the shell or within alt-f2 and it'll run without specifying full path?
<tntc> zPimR: I like consistency.  I'm also irked by a bunch of the UI stuff in OS X.
<Jordan_U> Sterist: I've only come up with this now (at 3:00 AM) and only minimally tested it with an Ubuntu iso, so prepare to make a few coasters if it doesn't work but...
<zPimR> gheghe, I run osx on both my macbook pro and on my hackint0sh desktop, so there is enough consitency for me.
<zPimR> raid configuration was for a NAS i'm buidling
<Cal2> hey if my ubuntu 10.04 freezes and i can't even use mouse or capslock. would it be ubuntu foult or can it be hardware?
<Sterist> jordan_u i'm in the same timezone....... and i got DVD-RWs
<hardik> Sterist: yes there's no network manager :(
<Cal2> hey my ubuntu freezes a lot, what to do?
<hardik> Sterist and ilovefairuz, thanks a lot for your help. gotta rush. will be back soon and hopefully i can get this sorted
<Sterist> hardik i tried :(
<mobal> hi
<mobal> how can i full disable bluetooth? ubuntu 10.10 rc
<Sterist> jordan_u did you have a link?
<owen> hey, what are the other related Ubuntu channel links please?
<tensorpudding> mobal: until 10.10 releases, support for it is limited to #ubuntu+1
<tntc> zPimR: I just don't like OS X enough to fight with it on non-apple hardware.  I'd rather run Ubuntu, so I am :D
<ilovefairuz> mobal: rfkill block bluetooth
<Jordan_U> Sterist: No, this is something I just thought of :)
<zPimR> tntc: Well I like the game of figuring it out :P
<zPimR> took me 3 days
<zPimR> but flawless install now, with mac updates and all that.
<Leman_Russ> Yeah, the more you use  Linux, as a computing lover, the more you will fall for it
<tntc> zPimR: I played that game back in my gentoo days.  I find that when I have to play that game, I get frustrated when things beyond my control break.
<ilovefairuz> mobal: to make this persistent, add it to /etc/rc.local
<Sterist> jordan_u i see you referring to "this" but i don't see what "this" is lol
<mobal> ilovefairuz: thanks
<zPimR> hmhm, thats when you take a beer, and idle in a IRC channel for help
<planetcall|web> anyone active on #ubuntu-devel channel?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Still typing out the instructions :)
<Sterist> jordan_u understood
<Samantha-444> Submarine: I got it going (the sound), though I still have no idea what was wrong. I didn't actually change anything. Thanks for trying to help.
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Super GRUB2 Disk has an option for automatically detecting and booting loop bootable isos (not all distributions are supported, see http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/SuperGRUB2Disk#Detect_loop_bootable_isos_.28in_.2Fboot-isos_or_.2Fboot.2Fboot-isos.2F.29 ) and the scripts that do this will work with iso files that are on the Super GRUB2 Disk CD itself. So what you need to do is first download SG2D: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_di
<hmca> greetings, webpage to pdf  script ideia ?
<Leman_Russ> Apparently Ubuntu-help is invite only...  Why is that?
<Azjo> i have problems with nvidia x server settings only being able to run maximum 680x480 res. here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/TxYU0bdx
<ikonia> Leman_Russ: because it's not a channel
<Leman_Russ> OH
<Leman_Russ> Haha, sorry
<Leman_Russ> So, is this the place to ask for help and stuff?
<ikonia> it is
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Then use a program called isomaster (sudo apt-get install isomaster) to add a new directory to the SG2D iso named "boot-isos" (the name is important, as that's the directory the script looks for) and then add the isos you want to that directory.
<tntc> zPimR: I also like that on ubuntu I can submit bugs easily and then either 1) fix them or 2) help get them fixed.  Dell Studio 1557 users on Ubuntu, Gentoo, and maybe a few other distros have support in the kernels >= 2.6.34 because of some code I found on a mailing list and the hard work of the community.  Meanwhile, in OS X, I can't get my GPS to work.
<zPimR> Shivverrrr, Monitor: CRT...
<Samantha-444> Leman_Russ: This is the "Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<tntc> zPimR: and I'm just /boned/.
<zPimR> tntc: true that, its as closed as a clam hit by a kid playing
<Sterist> jordan_u so technically it's still one partition?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Yes.
<tntc> zPimR: well, parts of it are.  The bits I care about certainly are.
<Sterist> jordan_u and the ISOs arent extracted when burned?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Correct.
<zPimR> I would like to get into the Aqua layer and get my AMBX system working.
<zPimR> but meh
<tntc> on a side note, does anyone know of a good way to extract DMGs to .cdr or .iso on ubuntu?
<Sterist> jordan_u interesting, i'll definitely give it a shot :)
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to prevent ubuntu from asking password when changing network settings?
<tntc> zPimR: AMBX?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Tell me if it works :)
<zPimR> yeah, ambilight speaker things from philips
<StaRetji> system policy prevents modification of system settings and asks for password, can I avoid that?
<Sterist> jordan_u i don't think i'll get to it tonight =/ if i see you in here in a day or two i'll let you know
<StaRetji> anybody?
<tntc> zPimR: fancy!  I bet you can get it working with some hacking and python :D
<zPimR> tntc: Boblight, a linux package, works, but it can't be compiled on OSX, also since it works on X11, which isnt in use any more in 10.6.x
<Samantha-444> StaRetji: This is a bad idea, but you can modify your /etc/sudoers file to make sudo and gksudo no longer ask for passwords... That might get you around the network settings as well.
<tntc> zPimR: 10.6.x still has X11...
<zPimR> tntc: should write a VLC plugin prob, is the fastes
<zPimR> tntc: yeah but doesnt use it for most rendering stuff
<StaRetji> Samantha-444: it's already done, sudo doesn't ask for password
<StaRetji> Samantha-444: this is something different
<zPimR> lunch break
<tntc> zPimR: yeah, I haven't really liked VLC since I realized it didn't support my keyboard FF/WW/Pause/Play keys and stuff.  Totem ftw.
<StaRetji> Samantha-444: if I'm not mistaken
<Samantha-444> StaRetji: Well, then I don't have another idea, you already did the only thing that came to my mind
<tntc> Man, Empathy is actually a pretty decent IRC client.
<HansGruber> hi
<tntc> HAAAAAAAANS!
<StaRetji> Samantha-444: ok, thx
<HansGruber> LOL
<HansGruber> nice
<zPimR-Lunch> tntc: I use my Xbox controller with some mapping for that, its awesome
<HansGruber> I am going to count to three there will not be a four
<Sterist> jordan_u would SG2D overwrite the installed bootloader?
<tntc> HansGruber: Hehe.  It's good that you have a sense of humor about your /nick.  I know people that flip out over stuff like that
<HansGruber>  why do you mean, I made it to be fun
<tntc> zPimR-Lunch: yeah, but I'm lazy, and have multimedia keys that work in totem, so why mess with VLC? :)
<tntc> HansGruber: I've seen folks with movie-related nicks, like say "Kahn" from star trek.  Even though they made it specifically because of that, they'll get all irked and be like "Yes! I know my nick is from a movie, stop yelling 'KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHN!' every time I join!"
<Jordan_U> Sterist: The bootloader on the individual distribution isos would not be used if that's what you're asking.
<Zoffix> Hey, I had 96GB disappear overnight (that was all the remaining space I had). Recently the same happened, but I was able to find the case - it was in ~/.xsession-errors.log. However, I see now that the file is not there. My suspect is Eye of Gnome that was running all night. How can I find what ate up those 96GB?
<tntc> Zoffix: look for files with a modification time since last night, I'd say
<Jordan_U> Zoffix: Accessories > Disk usage Analizer
<Zoffix> Oh, good idea!
<tntc> Zoffix: I think the search function can do that, and then you can sort by size and stuff
<kyentei> Zoffix: You can use df -h to check partition sizes, and du -h to check folder sizes
<jrib> Zoffix: baobab
<tntc> Zoffix: Jordan_U had a better idea than me!
<Sterist> jordan_u ooh so SG2D (the bootloader) is actually burned onto the disk which is what the disk first loads
<ralish> hello, I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction setting up a second mysqld instance on ubuntu 10.04 server, I've completed all the configuration I can think of, but it seems to hang for a few seconds on startup, then fails to bind to the port
<Sterist> jordan_u which then points to the ISOs
<ralish> I think it's related to it running under the wrong user, however, I've changed it in all the places I can think of
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Yes.
<HansGruber> what we need is some good scotch
<ralish> that being /etc/mysql-new/my.cnf and /etc/mysql-new/debian-start
<ralish> it still runs under mysql instead of mysql-new though, any ideas?
<Sterist> testing 132
<Sterist> strange
<aeon-ltd> Sterist: yeah we here ya
<aeon-ltd> *hear
<Sterist> jordan_u that's pretty simple in concept. well, the download you provided is 404 but i found a wiki on SG2D so maybe that'll have something for me
<Jordan_U> Sterist: The link works for me.
<Sterist> jordan_u nevermind i didn't find the wiki, i opened it earlier from the instructions and forgot -_-zZ
<Jordan_U> Sterist: My message with the URL may have been cut off because it was too long, here's the download URL again: http://download.berlios.de/supergrub/super_grub_disk_hybrid-1.98s1.iso
<Sterist> jordan_u yeah it was cut short
<azjo> i have now changed back to the proprietary graphics driver. max res is now 1024x768. how do i force it to 1600x1200?
<ralish> btw, if I start it manually, it works fine (with mysqld-new --defaults-file
<jjman6_> does nfs not support ext4? i'm having problems exporting ext4 partitions. but ext3 seem to work
<ralish> so I assume it's something upstart related
<Sterist> jordan_u am i supposed to rebuild the ISO with the two liveCD iso's in it?
<Jordan_U> Sterist: Yes, in a directory named "boot-isos".
<azjo> is setting resolution really this little explored? :/
<aeon-ltd> azjo: well does display in the system menu on gnome panel allow you to change it?
<Sterist> jordan_u aah, i didnt think that was part of the process but won't be hard.
<azjo> aeon-ltd: nope
<Jordan_U> Sterist: That's why you'll need isomaster
<aeon-ltd> azjo: are you on the pc now to talk to us on irc?
<azjo> aeon-ltd: yes
<aeon-ltd> azjo: well, this might be difficult but you can set the framebuffer resolution as a grub boot option. but theres no way to test besides a reboot
<azjo> what is framebuffer resolution?
<Sterist> jordan_u i'm pretty sure that program gave me trouble earlier. we'll see
<aeon-ltd> azjo: the resolution of the framebuffer(pre xorg) as in the verbose resolution, hopefully xorg should adopt that resolution
<azjo> so how do i do this?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: what resolution do you need?
<azjo> i would prefer 1600x1200.
<aeon-ltd> azjo: at the end of your kernel boot line add (after a space) vga=884
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | azjo
<ubottu> azjo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sterist> anyone know why copying files in ubuntu eats up CPU time?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: you may want to try that instead of the framebuffer solution, as this will not require a reboot
<azjo> how do i access my kernel boot line?
<Zoffix> Well, Disk Usage Analyzer didn't shed any light. However, while searching for files, I found things like "/proc/2047/task/2047/fd" that supposedly occupy 91GB but it shows up with a notice "link broken". I think if I reboot, I'll get my space back. What are those? Some process left broken links behind and now my system thinks those 91GB are still occupied?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: at grub press e on the kernel you wish to boot and it should give you a option to edit. however please read the wiki link about resolution before trying the framebuffer solution
<Sterist> anyone know why copying files in ubuntu eats up CPU time?
<aeon-ltd> azjo: if you want to try the framebuffer solution please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<fasta> Sterist, it's the waiting and of course CPU time is non-zero.
<raypeng> join
<raypeng> closed
<fasta> Sterist, and you are probably talking about NTFS copies?
<raypeng> excess flood
<Sterist> fasta i guess, whenever i copy its usually to NTFS from ext4
<azjo> im fairly new.. i tried to vi xorg.conf but it is empty?
<Sterist> fasta it takes about 80-90% of my CPU's capacity just copying lol
<azjo> if its not vi then what is it?
<tntc> azjo: the new xorg is empty by default, and Xorg autodetects your stuff
<azjo> aha
<aeon-ltd> azjo: did you type /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tntc> the new xorg.conf I mean.
<azjo> aeon-ltd: yes i did
<alin_> hi guys ... i have a problem with my usb key
<fasta> Sterist, then you probably have a slow CPU, but the real problem are the ntfs drivers, which indeed are terribly slow.
<alin_> I cant format it ...
<alin_> It says read-only file system
<alin_> I`ve tryed gpardted, disk util ...
<fasta> Sterist, send some money to the people trying to fix that or learn to code if you want to see it improved.
<alin_> but cant delete any file from it
<Sterist> fasta dual core 2.2gHz each... not slow but not top-line
<fasta> Sterist, 80% is excessive, though.
<azjo> i will try the "try this first" option and add that in with my resolution.
<SpiderFred> hi anyone know tool for finding certain words in text?
<fasta> Sterist, if you can reproduce it, you might file a bug report.
<Zoffix> SpiderFred, grep?
<aeon-ltd> !enter | alin_
<ubottu> alin_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SpiderFred> Zoffix, thx I ll try
<fasta> Sterist, I would say that behaviour is definitely not intended behaviour. In my case it is usually around 20% or so.
<Sterist> fasta it happens every time lol... and when i used to run ubuntu on my Playstation 3 (which runs much slower) it would peak at 100% and take 30mins for a 5mb file
<alin_> anyway ... can some1 help me with this ?
<Sterist> fasta what's your CPU speed and arch type
<tntc> Sterist: I think it's the FUSE stuff.
<Sterist> tntx what
<fasta> Sterist, x86_64 and a slightly slower CPU.
<Sterist> tntc what's FUSE?
<aeon-ltd> alin_: press alt-f2, type 'gksudo nautilus' then try to reformat it
<VCoolio> alin_: you need to mount it in a way so you have write permissions; if you use it often, add a line in /etc/fstab, else try pmount
<Neegative> hello all, I have a problem, my cpu's temperature was high when i used vbox, someone can help me ?
<tntc> Sterist: It's the way Ubuntu handles NTFS.  FUSE is the layer between the NTFS filesystem and Linux.  It's a middleman, so to speak.
<tntc> Sterist: I'm a little fuzzy on the details though.
<Sterist> tntc i've never installed ubuntu onto NTFS... always ext4
<azjo> :wq refuses to do anything for me. what am i doing wrong?
<Sterist> tntc just copied stuff to NTFS
<Votan> Is it possible to make a symbolic link to a directory ? Like I got the directory /mnt/stuff/bla/bla2 and want to link it to /home/myUser/link ?
<erUSUL> fuse is a way to writte filesystems in userspace as opposed to having to writte a kernel driver for them. it is easier
<aeon-ltd> azjo: you need sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> Votan: yes
<omar_> I've downloaded eclipse and when I run ./eclipse it works, just running "eclipse" gives me an error about locating a shared library. what's the difference between these two? the file is marked as executable
<aeon-ltd> azjo: anything not in your /home will require sudo to write
<tntc> Sterist: no no, I mean when you're transferring files between a local NTFS file system and a local EXT4 filesystem.
<Sterist> tntc oh okay
<Votan> erUSUL, how ? Also with ln ?
<erUSUL> omar_: where is ./eclipse located?
<timmillwood> with every version of ubuntu I get tempted to switch from OSX
<erUSUL> Votan: yes
<tntc> Sterist: Or reading or writing to NTFS in any way (locally)
<omar_> erUSUL, in my /home/eclipse directory
<tntc> timmillwood: I'm installing on my MBP right now.
 * greppy is on a macbook running 10.04 atm :)
<timmillwood> tntc: I already have it on my MBP, I have triple boot
<tntc> timmillwood: I was sitting there messing with Steam and Eve on OS X when I realized that they were actually running /worse/ than on Ubuntu in Crossover :p
<erUSUL> omar_: you have to add that dir to your PATH or make a link to the executable in /usr/local/bin/ or in  ~/bin/ ( create it )
<azjo> i have written sudo..
<omar_> erUSUL, actually I added a /home/bin and made a hard link to the file so I guess running "eclipse" was executing it in my bin
<Sterist> tntc do you know if there are any alternatives to FUSE? :)
<erUSUL> omar_: why you did not used the ewpositorie version of clipse?
<timmillwood> tntc: I use Win7 for steam
<fasta> Sterist, yes, you can pay the company that maintains the driver.
<Zoffix> Well, just wanted to say that, as I suspected, rebooting did get me my missing space back. I guess some app (eye of gnome, most likely) didn't close its junk properly. :)
<fasta> Sterist, they have an optimized version.
<erUSUL> repository*
<tntc> greppy: what version of macbook?
<fasta> Sterist, they say it is 50 times faster.
<timmillwood> I am struggling to get my Apple LED cinema display working with Macbook
<timmillwood> 
<Sterist> fasta lol you got to be kidding... how much =/
<omar_> erUSUL, I was and had massive problems with eclipse PDT after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10
<greppy> tntc: 4th gen white intel
<fasta> Sterist, I have no idea.
<tntc> timmillwood: I got tired of managing two different OSs on one computer.
<azjo> i type :wq and enter.. that should do it?
<greppy> tntc: 2008
<Zoffix> azjo, write and quit
<tntc> timmillwood: under 10.04?
<erUSUL> omar_: ok; but 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<timmillwood> tntc: like I said, I have three different OSs
<fasta> Sterist, http://www.tuxera.com/
<azjo> Zoffix: its not reacting right
<timmillwood> tntc: 10.04 updated to 10.10 beta.
<azjo> nothing is happening
<Votan> erUSUL, you do not happen to have the correct syntax for such a link, do you ? I tried a few times but dont seem to get it right
<omar_> erUSUL, oh i see, okay but I have eclipse linked to my /bin directory and have it set up in my path variable and i get an error when i run it through that
<tntc> greppy: neat! I'm hoping everything works on my MBP 13.  I just bought it like two weeks ago.
<fasta> Sterist, I am not affiliated with them, btw.
<omar_> erUSUL, should I have ran ln with a different parameter?
<tntc> timmillwood: I thought they had fixed the video-out problems with the latest nvidia drivers.
<azjo> how do i write and quit in vi?
<fasta> Sterist, ntfs-3g is pretty crappy, imho.
<erUSUL> Votan: ln -s /path/to/directory /path/to/link ?
<timmillwood> tntc: I'll check it later today
<spiralis> Hi, I am having problems installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 on my server. It fails when trying to install grub.
<Votan> erUSUL, that's what I tried, that does not work :
<tntc> anjo: I don't remember.  Personally, I just use nano instead of vi.
<greppy> tntc: so far I haven't had any problems with mine, but I haven't tried to get the camera working yet :)  wifi and network and what not works just fine, as does OS X running in virtualbox
<tntc> greppy: what about multitouch? Have you installed uTouch yet?
<greppy> azjo: esc :wq
<erUSUL> Votan: works here
<greppy> tntc: nope, it worked out of the box, but all I have is two finger scrolling and right click, this one didn't really have all the neat multitouch stuff in it.
<erUSUL> Votan: try this in an empty folder « mkdir linked ; touch linked/a ; ln -s linked/ link ; cd link; ls »
<tntc> greppy: does it support it in OS X? Because supposedly uTouch adds all that.
<greppy> tntc: don't think so.
<Sterist> fasta ubuntu is supposed to be free -_- those bastids are profiting on the base of other people's work
<bazhang> Sterist, what?
<fasta> Sterist, no, they are not.
<azjo> i have made a new xorg.conf. how do i test this without restarting?
<fasta> Sterist, they did the hard work, I think.
<Sterist> sec
<fasta> Sterist, it's like MySQL.
<bazhang> Sterist, fasta offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<fruity> Guys, what assembler/disassembler is part of the Linux toolset?
<om26er> ikonia, you there?
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup squid over SSH.  I can't find any tutorial that doesn't require that I forward ports for squid.  I can SSH into the machine already though.
<erUSUL> fruity: aseembler is gas ( as command ) you can install nasm too
<fasta> bazhang, the economics of Ubuntu is off-topc?
<om26er> now I have two ubuntu machines connected to each other over lan how do I transfer data
<bazhang> fasta, yes. this is tech support only.
<fruity> erUSUL, disassembler?
<Sterist> bazhang fasta " Building on the success of open source " taken from their site. they started with someone else's work, and built closed source software for profit off of it
<bazhang> Sterist, still offtopic here
<Sterist> bazhang just saying.
<bazhang> Sterist, just say it in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<fasta> Sterist, just assume for a minute that you don't know everything and read some stuff and then talk again.
<piotr_> hey, anyone know how to enable Remote Login to linux domain on Ubuntu?
<om26er> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<tntc> om26er: do you have ssh enabled?
<erUSUL> fruity: dunno; apt-cache search disassembler
<om26er> tntc, not yet
<om26er> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tntc> om26er: if so, you can just go to Places->Connect To Server and set the type to ssh, then connect with your username and password.  I just install ssh via software center or apt-get install ssh
<tntc> om26er: yeah, install ssh, and it'll let you transfer files securely.  If you're doing a huge move, I'd use rsync over ssh instead.
<tntc> that way if it fails you're not duplicating effort when you resume it
<piotr_> I want to login my domain account on linux server but want to login it with X server, but ubuntu hasn't remote login option so how to enable it
<piotr_> ?
<venky10> ssh -X <username>@<ipaddress>
<derwolf> apt-cache search ssh
<TiK> whats -X do?
<TiK> o
<om26er> tntc, its like 300gb of data
<tntc> om26er: yeah, use rsync for sure
<zPimR> I just transfered 2.1TB with rsync
<zPimR> took 58 hours
<zPimR> :')
<zPimR> 100mbit ftl
<Reehani> hi all i have a problem i have an old laptop 600mhz hdd 60gb 320mb ram and ati rage pro 8mb video i need linux with gui but all ditrs what i know runs very bad ( any ideas ?
<bazhang> Reehani, lubuntu perhaps
<derwolf> mint linux ?
<RichiH> zPimR: i was about to say that 58 hours is a lot
<Reehani> lubuntu already tried
<bazhang> derwolf, not supported here, please dont suggest it
<derwolf> Reehani, mint linux ?
<piotr_> Reeheni pclinuxos mini maybe
<derwolf> omg, just wanted to help
<aeon-ltd> Reehani: what proccessor
<Reehani> runs a little better then overs bot too slow (
<zPimR> hmhm, a switch inbetween was 100mbit. and I couldnt circumvent that...
<Reehani> pentium 3 600
<tukadafoonday> Can anyone tell me why X-chat makes my computer struggle when i change windows etc?
<moetunes> Reehani:  I use archlinux with fluxbox on something similar
<RichiH> but yah, at 10 MByte/s you are relatively near fast ethernet's maximum (it's 12.5)
<aeon-ltd> Reehani: good i686, try arch linux if you don't mind some work
<tukadafoonday> If i scoll quicly it struggles to keep up with the text.
<zPimR> hmhm, both servers have 1Gbit connections, but the switch was just the throttle RichiH
<aeon-ltd> Reehani: theres a really good guide on their website
<RichiH> zPimR: yah, read that
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, moetunes ubuntu solutions please
<derwolf> bb, changing channel to free mind
<moetunes> bazhang:  there was none
<zPimR> I need to copy another 1TB, but that server doesnt have rsync im a fraid...
<Reehani> aeon-ltd: thanks a lot pal i will try but i want to collect more variants )
<fruity> Interesting.
<piotr_> any1 know how to enable that remote login on Ubuntu? all other distros has it
<aeon-ltd> bazhang: sorry, but in the case of ubuntu for old hardware, unless you want the server install its just not possible for decent speed
<aeon-ltd> piotr_: ssh?
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, sure it is.
<bazhang> minimal iso built up with flux or lxde
<piotr_> aeon-ltd, i want to login with xserver
<piotr_> aeon-ltd, server has installed xfce and it works nice but can't login from ubuntu
<fruity> I did a hexdump of the boot sector of two different floppy disks. The first two bytes in both are 0x3ceb
<elmuerte> I have an interesting issue with a newly installed 10.04 server on an asus eeebox 1007: after a few seconds of network inactivity it looks like it falls a sleep, and neews a second packet to wake up
<elmuerte> i.e. the open ssh session responds to 1 keypress, and then stalls for a few seconds
<maedox> piotr_: it's called remote desktop / VNC and Ubuntu has it.
<elmuerte> it looks like some kind of powersaving functionality
<elmuerte> anybody got an idea what might be wrong?
<piotr_> hmmm i will check this then
<spiralis> Does anybodu know why Ubuntu server fails to install grub on my server? Its a standard PC with a RAID striped SCSI harddisk.
<merciza> hi guys,
<merciza> i am having issues with the ubuntu mini release as it doesnt have my nic drivers
<merciza> can i install ubuntu server and then remove certain packages and it would be a similar install
<maedox> spiralis: a server with striped RAID? Are you sure that is a good idea?
<merciza> i just need to know which packages to remove?
<Dr_Willis> merciza:  yes thats the basics of it.
<bazhang> merciza, might try the alternate cd for that
<maedox> spiralis: #ubuntu-server
<merciza> try the alternate
<merciza> doesnt pick up my nic drivers ;(
<Dr_Willis> merciza:  some reason you need a mini install?  What is your network card?
<merciza> its a...
<merciza> lemme go find
<merciza> atl1e.ko
<merciza> its that module
<spiralis> Maedox. Probably not a good idea, but - not my hardware :(. Thanks for the channel info.
<merciza> but i have no idea how to build a custom mini.iso
<Dr_Willis> !find atl1e.ko
<ubottu> File atl1e.ko found in linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-generic, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-preempt, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-server, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.35-2.6.32-25-generic, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.35-2.6.32-25-preempt, linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.35-2.6.32-25-server, linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-21
<merciza> i asked in here if someone could build it for me
<merciza> but no luck
<om26er> tntc, now both ubuntu systems are connected via lan, ssh is installed on both. when I click on 'connect to server' it asks for things that I dont know.. like server
<jjman6_> does nfs4 not support ext4? i'm having problems exporting ext4 partitions. but ext3 seem to work
<Dr_Willis> merciza:  seems its in the backports modules package..
<merciza> could u build a mini.iso with it?
<bazhang> merciza, install the backports modules package for your kernel
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to setup squid over SSH.  I can SSH into the computer, but I can't seem to configure squid correctly.  Any ideas?
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Dr_Willis> merciza: ive never needed a mini iso. You could just use a wired nic, install the thing perhaps.. or download it and install it from a flash drive perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> bobbob1016:  clarify why squid and ssh are related?  you mean you are just sshing INTO a box, and want to configure squid from the command line?
<Votan> ok, now what is it that I don't get: the directory /mnt/stuff/www belongs to the user www-data, the group is set to users, chmod is set to 764. My user Bla (belonging to the usergroup users) cannot cd into the folder /mnt/stuff/www ... why ?!
<erUSUL> Votan: no executable permissions for the group
<bobbob1016> Dr_Willis, Sorry, I want to do squid over SSH.  I am not at home, and want my traffic to tunneled to/from home.
<piotr_> maedox, there must be a way to remote login to domain with xserver via ssh, vnc doesnt works on server
<valadares> hey,to configure a internet 3g it works?:System> Preferences> Network Connections> Wireless broadband> Add
<erUSUL> !permissions > Votan
<ubottu> Votan, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> bobbob1016:  so you are setting up a 'ssh tunnle' to your home machine You mean?
<Votan> erUSUL ok, sudo chmod -R 777 /mnt/stuff/www ... still permission denied
<maedox> piotr_: try freenx then.
<piotr_> ok ty
<jimbauwens> http://www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter , a project to count the users using linux!
<jimbauwens> The goal is to prove linux is more than 1%
<erUSUL> Votan: check stuff permissions too
<odb|fidel> 1% of what?
<bazhang> jimbauwens, dont paste here
<valadares> hey,to configure a internet 3g it works?:System> Preferences> Network Connections> Wireless broadband> Add
<c3l> odb|fidel: ammount of computers with linux of all computers, I assume
<jimbauwens> yep, market share
<odb|fidel> c3l: yes i assume that too - just looks pretty random
<bobbob1016> Dr_Willis, SSH tunnel for my http traffic.  I am currently SSHed into my home PC.  Basically I guess you could say I want to set it up as a vpn.
<bazhang> !ot | jimbauwens
<ubottu> jimbauwens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c3l> odb|fidel: and in spanish, why? if they want to reach everyone, using english as default would be smarter. now I see one can change language
<I_C_Wieners> can someone tell me, how to downgrade kde?
<Dr_Willis> bobbob1016:  setting up as a vpn would be a differnt way then using it as a ssh tunnle.. Im not sure which would work better. I rarely mess with that stuff.
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  downgrade it to what?
<I_C_Wieners> from 4.5 to 4.4
<Tonus> bobbob1016, ssh -f -N -L 8080:localhost:3128 yourhome.ip.tld
<odb|fidel> c3l: same impression here- looks kinda useless - anyway its OT anyways
<RippleEffect> How can I kill the browser Epiphany? I closed the browser window but I can still hear the stupid thing playing a video.
<vega-> how do i tell "apt-key" to use a http proxy? it doesn't seem to honor /etc/apt/apt.conf or http_proxy env variable
<Tonus> bobbob1016, and then set localhost:8080 as your proxy. assuming your squid at home is running on port 3128.
<odb|fidel> RippleEffect: by killing the process via cli or system monitor most likely
<odb|fidel> RippleEffect: in cli - start with: man kill
<RippleEffect> odb|fidel, there is no process. I tried
<RippleEffect> ps aux|grep *epi*
<jimbauwens> alt+f2 then killall epiphany-browser
<odb|fidel> RippleEffect: k - no idea then - not using that app at all - sorry
<vinok> RippleEffect, ps aux |grep -i Epiphany
<I_C_Wieners> Dr_Willis, i've just upgradet to 4.5.1 and now its fucked up, after login i only get a black screen with a mous on it, so i want kubuntu standard back, 4.4.2 i think
<RippleEffect> no process found
<valadares_> hey,to configure a internet 3g it works?:System> Preferences> Network Connections> Wireless broadband> Add
<bazhang> I_C_Wieners, language please
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  as a test. try making a new user, see if it works for them.
<VCoolio> RippleEffect: maybe flash or mplayer plugin is still playing, try to grep those
<RippleEffect> VCoolio, how?
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:   You could use the package manager tools to remove and reinstall the older versions. but im not sure how you 'upgraded'
<jimbauwens> RippleEffect : alt+f2 then killall epiphany-browser ?
<jimbauwens> without the '?'
<I_C_Wieners> with apt
<bobbob1016> Tonus, Thanks a lot, that worked great
<odb|fidel> jimbauwens: he was greping already for 'epi'
<wangxuting> hello
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  so it was a normal update? or did you install some ppa's ? or other repos?
<odb|fidel> jimbauwens: if ps xau doesnt show a process - killing randomly shouldnt help either
<RippleEffect> jimbauwens, no process found as I a already wrote
<jimbauwens> ok
<I_C_Wieners> other repos
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  so you need to use a package manager, remove those packages. remove the repos. and reinstall kubuntu-desktop i imagine.
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  you might need to install some light window manager, to use, if KDE is totally broken.
<I_C_Wieners> lol some 170 packages how do i know which?
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  synaptic can show what packages came from what repos.....
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<I_C_Wieners> no its kubuntu
<bazhang> I_C_Wieners, that link tells you how to completely reset
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  so  thinking this through.. You read the url abovbe... remove the kde packages it mentions..  remove the extra repo.. then reinstall the kubuntu-desktop package
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  logical eh?
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  ive also seen a 'ppa purge' command/tool  somewhere.. but ive not used it. I think Ubuntu-tweak has the feature also.
<bazhang> the ppa-purge is a script
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  its possible if you use a new user. that the 'default' kde settings may work.  Its hard to tell why kde is crashing on you
<Dr_Willis> wasent ppa-purge included in 10.10? ive not noticed it.
<I_C_Wieners> maybe i just wait three days until ubuntu 10.10 comes out and upgrade
<maedox> webupd8 has the ppa-purge script
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, yep
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  you could upgrade now if you really wanted to.
<I_C_Wieners> pity
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  personally i would test with a newly made user, see if it works for them.
<bazhang> maedox, in repos as of three days from now (maverick)
<I_C_Wieners> and if it does?
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  then that proves its your problem users kde settings that are to blame. you coudl reset your kde settings.
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  if a new user has issues also. thatn points to a deeper kde issue.
<I_C_Wieners> Dr_Willis, so how do i create a user via shell?
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo adduser billgates'  from console, login as billgates on KDM. if kdm is working...
<maedox> bazhang: default ubuntu repos? cool :)
<I_C_Wieners> and what about the pw?
<maedox> I_C_Wieners: useradd username -m; passwd username
<Defi> can anyone tell me where i must point --with-ssl-dir= to if i installed openssl with aptitude?
<Dr_Willis> I_C_Wieners:  err... set it to whatever you want...
<I_C_Wieners> ill have try, ty so far
<Leman_Russ> Anyone running a decent pro-audio sound card with Ubuntu?
<Leman_Russ> I need to change from my E-MU 1616m (no longer on laptop) and need something tried and tested with Linux
<bradleyayers> are there any good books out there that teach best practices for making .deb ?
<Pici> !packaging | for ubuntu, yes bradleyayers see
<ubottu> for ubuntu, yes bradleyayers see: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<bradleyayers> great thank pici
<Pici> bradleyayers: If you mean dead-tree books, then I don't know.  #ubuntu-packaging might be able to suggest something.
<bradleyayers> ill read ubuntupackaging and then i can probably ask more specific questions if i have them
<d3v0> hello im experiencing and odd problem
<d3v0> i extracted a zip file to my desktop twice, i cannot see it yet my disk space has been used up
<d3v0> i tried searching for the files and it can't find them
<aeon-ltd> d3v0: try showing hidden files in nautilus
<wangxing> try   ctrl + h
<d3v0> oh geez
<d3v0> didnt see the folder had a . at the start of it
<d3v0> thanks
<d3v0> is there anyway to rename the extension of a large group of files
<vega-> d3v0: rename
<d3v0> will it rename all the files in the folder
<Gangrel> are 10.10 really different than 10.04?
<vega-> yes, if you tell it to, man rename
<d3v0> thanks
<aeon-ltd> !10.10 | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Chaos2358> can someone tell me how to get an audio converter that will convert to a .aif format
<tensorpudding> Gangrel: it is different, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-September/000138.html lists just a few of the changes
<Chaos2358> i've tried the medibuntu winff with no luck
<bazhang> Chaos2358, convert to? or from
<Chaos2358> bazhang
<Chaos2358> bazhang to
<bazhang> Chaos2358, whatever for
<Chaos2358> bazhang because i have a jailbroken iphone i am customizing and the ui sounds must be in .aif format
<bazhang> Chaos2358, aiff you must mean
<Chaos2358> bazhang yes aiff sorry
<bazhang> Chaos2358, from mp3? what format
<Chaos2358> bazhang yes from mp3
<[thor]> Chaos2358: i found a great web-based audio conversion website
<Chaos2358> [thor] great what is it?
<Gangrel> ermm where can i see the current version of ubuntu i have?
<[thor]> Chaos2358: http://www.online-convert.com
<ikonia> Gangrel: lsb_release -i
<Chaos2358> [thor] thanks
<ikonia> Gangrel: system->about ubuntu
<Gangrel> thanks
<Chaos2358> [thor] doesnt support aiff
<[thor]> d'oh
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<aeon-ltd> 'sup
<Dr_Willis> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1.1build1 (lucid), package size 88 kB, installed size 216 kB
<[thor]> Chaos2358: ah!! http://www.media-convert.com/
<[thor]> Chaos2358: select mp3 as the input stream, and it will show .aiff as an output option
<maximoos> huh
<Chaos2358> [thor] thank you
<dogmatic69> hi all, i want to buy a usb wifi dongle for 10.04 any recommended ones
<AbhiJit> !hardware | dogmatic69
<ubottu> dogmatic69: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<dogmatic69> AbhiJit: i been looking at the supported list and its real old
<dogmatic69> mostly updates from 2006
<tytyuyh> dogmatic69, buying hardware to match OS is bad idea
<huitailang> 大家好
<tensorpudding> !cn | huitailang
<ubottu> huitailang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dogmatic69> tytyuyh: ?
<dogmatic69> what is bad about buying something that will work?
<huitailang> 刚装上这系统，上来看看是啥玩意
<huitailang> 你们感觉这系统好用不？作桌面
<dogmatic69> tytyuyh: that makes no sense at all
<tytyuyh> dogmatic69, except it can be not something you need?
<bazhang> huitailang, English here
<bazhang> huitailang, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<xuekan> huitailang，管理员让你去中文ubuntu聊。
<dogmatic69> tytyuyh: ?
<tytyuyh> is there a way to replace gnome-panel with something else?
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: yes
<dogmatic69> tytyuyh: your comments dont make sense
<Tarrasch> Should the package 'geany' be untrusted? I'm talking about the programming IDE, does anybody else get a 'Untrusted' warning when trying to install with synaptic or Ubuntu Sofware Center?
<tytyuyh> aeon-ltd, how?
<tytyuyh> Tarrasch, it means your repos is messed up
<Tarrasch> tytyuyh, :(, any way to fix that?
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: don't run gnome-panel at startup, just run metacity and your other startup items and your panel of choice
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: or change Desktop Environment
<aeon-ltd> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<aeon-ltd> whoops
<esob> ASFD
<esob> AFD
<esob> AS
<esob> DF
<esob> ASDF
<FloodBot3> esob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<esob> REG
<Tarrasch> tytyuyh, simply by re-downloading the repositories?
<tytyuyh> aeon-ltd, how can I not to run it? gnome session demon wnsures it running
<tytyuyh> Tarrasch, go to software properties and check no other repos is ative except official ones
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: like i said just run metacity andf a panel, not a full gnome session
<Tarrasch> tytyuyh, you mean "Software Sources"?
<tytyuyh> Tarrasch, yes
<Tarrasch> Nope, non other are active
<Tarrasch> not even the 'partner' ones
<b0ot> What is the safest way to back up a drive to another drive?
<tytyuyh> aeon-ltd, how can I run metacity only if only session type availabl;e is gnome?
<b0ot> I have my ubuntu install exactly the way i want it, and I want to be able to load it onto other computers/restore it if it fails
<bazhang> !clone > b0ot
<tensorpudding> b0ot: possibly something like clonezilla
<ubottu> b0ot, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: ok its complicated, but easier solution, what panel do you want to use?
<xuekan> how many bot is here?
<tensorpudding> there are several
<ikonia> xuekan: just one official reponding bot
<tytyuyh> aeon-ltd, let's say xfce4-panel
<bazhang> xuekan, logging, floodbot, ubottu
<Tarrasch> tytyuyh, I'm quite certain once I hard-booted when synaptic froze or something, maybe that caused it, Can the repos be re-downloaded?
<tensorpudding> ubottu is the one you actually interact with
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tytyuyh> Tarrasch, yes, press Update button
<xuekan> bazhang,thank u.
<xuekan> ikonia,thank u too.
<wez^> hi im planning to make ubuntu boot thru usb...one question...if i use the usb to another pc...will it still boot up? or just for 1 pc?
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: then just use xfce
<tytyuyh> aeon-ltd, i don't like xfce, i want gnome without its crappy panels
<coolness> its funny while analyzing the chinese handheld i found huge chunks of ubuntu code
<Tarrasch> tytyuyh, 2000 thanks!! :)
<fasta> How do I disable enabling the keypad as a mouse by accident? I didn't enable it in the menu, but yet it was enabled.
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: the only way you can get custom session options is creating .desktop files to read the .xsession , or using startx to read .xinitrc
<tytyuyh> "ubuntu" code? i thought it "debian" code
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: so you've got a choice, ditch gdm and use startx, or do the custom .desktop solution
<aeon-ltd> tytyuyh: the first is easier, though you'll need to log in via command line
<BluesKaj> tytyuyh, you might consider kde :) , I know it's blasphemy in here for some but it's a less cartooney option
<wez^> hi im planning to make ubuntu boot thru usb...one question...if i use the usb to another pc...will it still boot up? or just for 1 pc?
<Chaos2358> [thor] thanks for the website it doesnt work though every time i try it gives me an internal server error
<bazhang> wez^, using unetbootin? should do
<guitar-maniac> Hi! Does anyone have experience about Nokia cs-15 (usb internet stick) and Ubuntu?
<wez^> i see
<wez^> thanx
<BluesKaj> wez^, depends on the BIOS boot sequence , whether it even looks at the usb ports at boot
 * Ubuntuu Viva Ubuntu , hell to Micros3x
<Ubuntuu> lol
<forrest> is there any good ubuntu tablet out there?
<tytyuyh> how can I find out which kernel module provides what?
<BluesKaj> Ubuntuu,  no need to bash windows , that's not what we're about here
<bazhang> forrest, not currently, no
<delinquentme> so if my SQLite browser in NOT in the options when i right click a .sql file > Open with Other Application ... what do i need to do to add the program to that list??
<Ubuntuu> blueskaj iam hate window welcome all users use Linux
<bazhang> Ubuntuu, please take chat elsewhere
<iceroot> Ubuntuu: stop trolling please
<Ubuntuu> ok
<tytyuyh> there's 100+ MB of kernel modules trash which I don't need, how to remove them safely?
<Balsaq> i just rescued some pics and data from an infected windows machine. tgen i burned the files to cd but now i cant read tge files..i know thet are there because the cd has 668 mb of data on it..what can i open it with so i can see the pics
<tytyuyh> Balsaq, any thing
<Balsaq> i tried
<Balsaq> wont open
<Balsaq> not off the cd anyway
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  use the open with --> 'Other application' and  the 'use a custom command' feature
<tytyuyh> Balsaq, what? why?
<Neltharion> yelow
<tytyuyh> tytyuyh, and why you needed to *rescue* stuff from working computer?
<Balsaq> ok Dr_Willis
<timmillwood> tntc: got my two screens working with ubuntu driver and a reboot
<delinquentme> Dr_Willis, where do i find the install location of a program :D
<b0ot> Has anyone used clonezilla to restore their system?
<tytyuyh> delinquentme, dpkg -L PACKAGENAME
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  check the package manager - it has ways to show whats installed. or if its runable from the commandline 'which binaryname'
<lee_> hi
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  or jist try entering the bianries name if its in the default paths
<lee_> what is this
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> Balsaq, try gwenview
<b0ot> Does anyone know of a good tutorial on how to use Clonezilla with Ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> b0ot, clonezillas home page
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  check teh clonezilla homepage? and perhaps the ubuntu wiki pages?
<Winkie> so i'm having a segfault with foomatic-rip, this machine is 9.04 but i've grabbed foomatic from 10.04, i don't suppose anyone knows of any other packages that should be updated?
<delinquentme> dr_well its definitely installed bc its listed under the start menu..
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  drag/drop a menu item to the desktop, and check its properties also....
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  dozen of ways to figure out what somthing is called/from where.
<tytyuyh> delinquentme, cat /usr/share/applications/ProgramNameHowItAppearsInMenu.desktop
<delinquentme> nm found it!
<Balsaq> Dr_Willis, there is no custom option
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  what are you refering to exactly?
<nprasath002> hi what is a good download manager for ubuntu which has also browser integration (like IDM in windows)
<Balsaq> i have an infected windows hard drive, i installed it in my buntu computer and used buntu to rescue the windows files/pics. the i used brasero to burn the files to cd. now i want to be able to view the files on the cd but they wont open
<Dr_Willis> I just use some of the firefox download helper extensions normally nprasath002  - rarely needed anything else.
<timmillwood> best ubuntu mail app?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  You made a data cd?  you sould be able to mount it and access the files.
<Balsaq> i made data cd yes
<llutz_> !best > timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood, please see my private message
<kool-aide> can anyone give me the exact channel support for backtrack?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  or do you mean you cant  access the files ON the cd?
<timh____> I'm looking at the "Create Launcher" dialog from the Desktop menu.  Is there a way to add a custom icon for programs installed but that don't supply their own icons and don't find their way to the menu system?
<llutz_> !backtrack > kool-aide
<Dr_Willis> !backtack > kool-aide
<ubottu> kool-aide, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Balsaq> i cant access the files on the cd
<Balsaq> they wont open
<Dr_Willis> timh____:  right click on the new launcher, properties.. the icon 'box' at the top left IS a button you click to customize icon.
<timmillwood> what's the best (in your view) mail app?
<Dr_Willis> timh____:  or drag/drop an icon onto that box.
<llutz_> !best > timmillwood
<ubottu> timmillwood, please see my private message
<bazhang> timmillwood, dont poll please
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:   what kind of files? text? avi? image?
<Balsaq> yet the cd has 668 mb on it
<timh____> Dr_Willis:thx
<Balsaq> i dunno pics and text
<wessel> anyone wanna join my channel? #wessel xD
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  so you see 'foo.jpg' and you cant douible click on it to view it?
<kool-aide> omg someone really do messes with my same ip on #backtrack i can't join im banned too bad
<bazhang> wessel, dont advertise here
<Balsaq> i sawno foo
<Balsaq> i saw no foo
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  err.. that was an EXAMPLE NAME....
<Balsaq> say wut you mean
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  like I know the names iof the jpg files on your cd?
<Balsaq> i sawno jpg
<bazhang> Balsaq, example.jpg
<Dr_Willis> you double click on a .jpg file and it does what exactly?
<Balsaq> i sawno jpg just a icon of the file
<azertyuio> hi there
<Balsaq> i will try again and get the message
<azertyuio> i m an ubuntu user from long
<azertyuio> last week i post a msg to ubuntu canonical
<azertyuio> about ubuntu training course
<azertyuio> normally they said on the mail that it will 2 or 3 days
<bazhang> azertyuio, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Lollipop56> azertyuio, you from Belgium?
<azertyuio> now more than 7 days past i still not get any reply
<azertyuio> no franckenstein
<Balsaq> permission denied
<Balsaq> i cant open my own gd document
<Balsaq> permission denied
<llutz_> Balsaq: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sr0
<azertyuio> what i have to do ?
<bazhang> azertyuio, dont chat here
<azertyuio> is it possible to contact canonical on lie ne ?
<Balsaq> sudo to look at my cd?
<bazhang> azertyuio, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Balsaq> llutz why
<Balsaq> llutz, why
<llutz_> Balsaq: i guess you burned a rockridge-cd with unix-permissions on it
<Balsaq> llutz, that makes no sence i didnt do that
<Balsaq> its memorex cd
<sipior> oh lawdy
<llutz_> Balsaq: you don't even know what rockridge means, don't you?
<Balsaq> no
<Balsaq> llutz, why dont u tell me
<llutz_> Balsaq: how can you be sure then, you didn't do it? (i'm out at this point, no trolltime today)
<Balsaq> llutz, good ur no help anyway
<Balsaq> i have burned many cds in buntu
<MegaHerz> Hi all
<MegaHerz> Is there a way to oranize icons on the desktop?
<bazhang> MegaHerz, right click organize by name ?
<tytyuyh> what can I use on Ubuntu to extract the boot record from CD? GUI something please
<ilovefairuz> MegaHerz: right click and uncheck "keep aligned" then organize them however you like
<sipior> Balsaq: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_Ridge
<ilovefairuz> tytyuyh: why would you want to do that?
<tytyuyh> ilovefairuz, to remaster it later
<MegaHerz> bazhang: ok, I mean groupping them by some additional panels maybe. I don't like how they look on my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  it does make sence.. if its mounted with the wrong permissions/ownership.
<munshi> hello, i am considering downloading ubuntu and using it on my toshiba laptop. i have 4GB of RAM. does that mean i need to download the 64-bit edition? and why isnt it recommended for daily users?
<Balsaq> i simply burned a data cd
<greppy> tytyuyh: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<llutz_> munshi: forget that "not recommended"
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  try accessing the files from the commandline, see who ownes them and what permissions they are.    its possible it got mounted wrongly.
<bazhang> munshi, that or pae kernel
<greppy> tytyuyh: sorry, that's cli, but you don't get much simpler.
<tytyuyh> munshi, because no software audit has been performed to ensure 64-bit compatibility
<munshi> whats that bazhang?
<Balsaq> maybe if i put the cd in a windows computer it will open
<xro> hi, i would like to know how how many thread could be started on ubuntu 32 bits? (i would like to do a benchmark)
<tytyuyh> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Chaos2358> can someone help me? i'm trying to convert .mp3 audio files to .aiff
<ehcah> Is there a  better channel for google desktop gadgets questions?
<bazhang> munshi, pae kernel with 32 bit will allow for all 4GB
<Balsaq> everytime i do all those cmd things it never fixes anything
<Chaos2358> ehcah #google
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  whatever... good luck then.
<ilovefairuz> greppy: tytyuyhhe said FROM cd, so  if=/dev/cdrom  of=mbr.bin
<bazhang> ehcah, /msg alis list *term*
<tytyuyh> greppy I doubt CDs work this way
<munshi> i am a noob. so its seems that the link to enable PAE is the solution to that? and why not the 64-bit option
<Balsaq> ive done those a million times
<greppy> ilovefairuz: *shrug* so change the paths :)
<ehcah> I didn't get an answer from #google on using gadgets on ubuntu.
<Balsaq> thanks Dr_Willis
<ehcah> Sorry. I should have been clearer.
<bazhang> munshi, your choice. linux-generic-pae package if you want 32bit
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  if you dont want to bother trouble shooting the issue. well  not lot we can do for you.
<Chaos2358> can anyone help me with my issue?
<ilovefairuz> tytyuyh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Chaos2358> i need a converter to convert .mp3 to .aiff
<Balsaq> ok ill try cmd again but all it does is waste time
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: Try Reaper through WINE
<Chaos2358> thanx
<sipior> Chaos2358: might have a look at SoundConverter: http://soundconverter.berlios.de/
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: www.reaper.fm
<sipior> Chaos2358: it's in the repositories, i would imagine.
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: Install through WINE
<sipior> Chaos2358: "sox" is another, old-school choice
<Lovizon> Buenos dias !!
<Chaos2358> wow so many choices
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: Works perfectly and is the best 'cheap' horizontal sequencer I have ever used
<tytyuyh> no, my cd has no /isolinux dir, I need to extract bootrecord from CD itself
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: Forget the idea of straight converters and get into audio engineering software.  You will be able to edit what you are converting before you hit the GO button.  Total control.
<Balsaq> heard a cool noise but nuthin happened
<Balsaq> cmd did nothing
<Balsaq> made the cd engine rev up thats it
<Chaos2358> Leman_Russ i think thats a lil too advanced for me. only reason i'M using a converter is to cutomize the ui sounds on my iphone
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  and now try to access the proper mount point from the command line, and see who owns the files..
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: When you say 'customize', what do you mean?
<Balsaq> 1q2w3e~!
<Balsaq> thats what terminal tells me?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  tells you what/where/when exactly?
<Chaos2358> Leman_Russ change the default to something else. its easy with ringtones as they can be mp3 but for on/off tones sms tones slider sounds etc they must be in .aiff
<Balsaq> just gave me that nutty code i pasted
<Balsaq> 1q2w3e~!
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  and what command did you type in?
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: OK, I think the term you are looking for is 'convert'.  Do you know the specs of the sounds you are working with?
<maedox> Chaos2358: « ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.aiff » No idea if the aiff file is compatible, but it's worth a shot. Use find or something to do multiple files.
<Balsaq> sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sr0
<Balsaq> that one
<Chaos2358> Leman_Russ what are you reffering to?
<push> pclos user ?
<smoove> good dvd player for xfce?
<gilaniali> do i specifically have to install traceroute in ubuntu? shouldnt it come installed by default
<Chaos2358> maedox ffmpeg doesnt do aiff i tried last night
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  and  Your cd is mounted to where /media/WHATEXACTLY ?
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: is it 8/16/24/32/64bit? VBR? Stereo? Mono? etc
<Balsaq> i really dont know wut u mean sorry
<Balsaq> its just my cd
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  Your cd is in /media/SOMENAME  look in /media/ and see what the name is.
<Chaos2358> Leman_Russ oh i have no clue dude. I found some things i liked on www.PhoneZoo.com and dl them
<Balsaq> so i do sudo
<bubuntu> hello, anybody can give me an advice? my usb optical mouse disappear. dmesg: usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 11
<bubuntu> [11914.876083] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 11, error -71 ....among others
<Leman_Russ> Chaos2358: I just checked; Reaper will do it for you.
<Balsaq> sudo/media/
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  no... You look in the /media/ directory    with a file manager...
<sive1> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. sive1 jasa nothingspecial glebihan dabukalam push luis_lopez gilaniali wyclif_ panopticon bubuntu cong06 seele0x chrisdev LucasNeto nkn FreshPrince HammerTiem yura Cadaver techhelper1 kdnewton SindBool sm_ Guest10890 ganja TREllis scriptwarlock Granis gaveen Arsic ehcah R
<sive1> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. azertyuio kyoman davzie kool-aide cannonball linuxawi aliverius herman_t ssureshot dan512 fumanchu182 Defi root_op nanase alket msanchez Winkie tommis timmillwood nibbler_ Neltharion renato JimmyJ boolean ePirat_ Stoil89 Balsaq llutz_ guitar-maniac goto29950 francispereir
<sive1> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. crankygeek tytyuyh kek magentar richardliao bonez2046 XuMuK dsockwell m_tadeu TenPhil Chaos2358 64MAAOC6F magnus franksterville roger_padactor andrewsinclair LXCC-Vincenzo dirk__ GFrancis cime extor marjo serapophis bradleyayers kkszysiu duffydack tieinv zanus jOZe timoth
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot3> sive1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Balsaq> is that wut u mean
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  or from the command line  'ls -l /media' and see what looks like your cd.
<tytyuyh> anyway what can I use on Ubuntu to extract the boot record from CD? GUI something please
<bubuntu> hello, anybody can give me an advice? my usb optical mouse disappear... i can not even see it in lsusb
<Dr_Willis> tytyuyh:  dd can do it.. and i dont know a gui. but i recall its a rather simple dd command.
<stercor> Is there a way to preserve uptime across the reboots necessitated by Ubuntu updates?
<tytyuyh> Dr_Willis, it's a CD. not a hard drive
<Balsaq> no such file or directory
<sipior> stercor: wouldn't that defeat the purpose of "uptime"?
<Dr_Willis> tytyuyh:  the 'dd
<stercor> sipior: Yes, it would.  I was just hoping...
<Dr_Willis> tytyuyh:  the 'dd' command can extract the boot records of a hard drive also.
<Balsaq> im simply putting a cd in my gd cd player
<Balsaq> nothing fancy here
<azertyuio> fuck sive1
<llutz_> tytyuyh: geteltorito /dev/sr0
<sipior> stercor: if it bothers you, have a look at the rebootless kernel updates the Ksplice people put out. ubuntu desktop is supported at no cost, to my recollection.
<azertyuio> what are you trying to say ?
<Balsaq> its a cd that has 688 mb of data on it
<azertyuio> i don't get u
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  and you dont seem to be able to type in the most basic of commands.. Nothing fancy there either..    'ls -l /media' should show somthing...
<sash_> audio-cds are not mounted in /media
<IdleOne> azertyuio: please watch your language
<tytyuyh> !info geteltorito
<ubottu> Package geteltorito does not exist in lucid
<azertyuio> sive1
<Balsaq> ill try again
<llutz_> !info genoisoimage > tytyuyh
<IdleOne> azertyuio: ignore sive1 it was a spam bot
<llutz_> !info genisoimage > tytyuyh
<Dr_Willis>  ls -l /media/
<bubuntu> anybody know about this message from my optical mouse: usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 15
<Balsaq> total 2
<Balsaq> dr-xr-xr-x 2 jim jim 2048 2010-10-07 08:18 Data disc (07 Oct 10)
<Balsaq> jim@ubuntu:~$
<stercor> sipior: I used to be an uptime whore.  This is just the addiction dying a slow, painful death.  I'll look into Ksplice.  Thank you.
<Balsaq> thats wut it tells me?
<Balsaq> funny
<IdleOne> !langauge | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  so yur disk is in /media/Data disc'     owned by 'jim' is that your linux users name?
<sipior> IdleOne: ?
<stercor> IdleOne: Oopsie... Sorry...
<Balsaq> yes i am jim
<IdleOne> sipior: ?
<Balsaq> its my computer
<Balsaq> my cd
<Balsaq> my data my pics
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:   you can do 'cd /media/Data<TABKEY>' then enter to change directory to the CD files.. and then see whats in there via 'ls'
<munshi> sorry for the stupid question but does it make a difference in processor speed if the system is 32-bit or 64-bit?
<sipior> IdleOne: i was curious about your language complaint.
<IdleOne> sipior: read the last statement of the person I highlighted
<sipior> IdleOne: i did, hence my query. i guess it doesn't matter.
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:   or the file manager should be able to access the disk also.  under the /media/ directory
<IdleOne> sipior: I guess your not a native English speaker.
<sipior> IdleOne: that would be incorrect.
<Dr_Willis> munshi:  64bit will gain you a little bit of speed in some cases.
<IdleOne> sipior: Then it should be abvious to you
<sipior> IdleOne: also "you're"./
<Dr_Willis> munshi:  if im doing a 8 hr video reencode.. and 64bit gives me a 5% boost in encoding speeds.. :) it adds up.
<IdleOne> err obvious*
<giannis> hello....is there any way to have shared folders with a windows machine over the Internet?
<Balsaq>  cd /media/Data\ disc\ \(07\ Oct\ 10\)/
<Dr_Willis> giannis:  over the internet - You may want to use some service like dropbox, or ubuntuone to be safest..
<munshi> Dr_willis..will that be because of the RAM which can be fixed in the PAE fix?
<Balsaq>  cd /media/Data\ disc\ \(07\ Oct\ 10\)/
<Balsaq> see thats wut it tells me
<Dr_Willis> munshi:  just 32 vs 64 on a 3 gb system.. will have a slight speed boost on the 64bit..
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  so its telling you the name of the directory is Data Disk (07 Oct 10)
<b0ot> How do I know which harddrive my operating system is installed on... I have two ssd drives in my system, and I want to back up the one with my OS and everything else to the other which is blank using dd
<Balsaq> ok
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:   and the problem with that is what?
<annecy> i tried to update rec-applet today and it's causing problems. synaptic says the package is in a bad state and i can't rmove nor update it
<giannis> Dr_Willis: so i should go over file hosting? :/
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  you MIGHT want to spend an hr reading some cli tutorials..     this is all chapter 1 stuff basically.
<munshi> Dr_wilis: thank you, this has been of great help. but why is the ubuntu 64-bit not recommended for daily usage?
<Balsaq> i really dont know i  just want to view my pics
<glebihan> annecy: did you try "apt-get -f install" ?
<tytyuyh> munshi, because no software audit has been performed to ensure 64-bit compatibility
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  so do that cd  thing and hit enter... you should be 'in' the cd.
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  then do a 'ls -l' and see if you see your files.
<sipior> tytyuyh: that's nonsense.
<annecy> glebihan: no, should i?
<munshi> tytyuyh: what does that mean?
<ThinkWork> anyone else have issues getting the acrobat reader plugin to work in chrome on ubuntu?
<glebihan> annecy: yes, it may fix broken packages, don't forget "sudo"
<Balsaq> can i just burn them in a manner that will allow me to simply view them a normal way
<tytyuyh> sipior, how is it nonsense?
<sipior> tytyuyh: "is not true" :-)
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  i have no issues viewing them in a normal way.. You couldent even  explain what was going on when you used the Gnome File manager to access the things..
<llutz_> ThinkWork: doesn't chrome come with an own pdf-viewer built-in?
<ThinkWork> I always get "missing plugin" and I download the package (its a bin file) and run it, but nothing comes up or anything
<ThinkWork> llutz:  I thought so...
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  load up  a text editor and tell it to open a file from the cd. they are in /media/Data Disk (07 Oct 10)
<munshi> tytyuh: and what does a software audit mean to an end user like me?
<Dr_Willis> Balsaq:  see if that works.. or point the gnome file manager to that location and see if it can open them now.
<tytyuyh> munshi, it means more bugs then in 32 edition, drivers not available etc
<IdleOne> tytyuyh: again not true
<Dr_Willis> tytyuyh:  ive had very few issues with 64bit.. in fact.. i cant even think of one to mention.. other then zsnes being 32bit only.
<annecy> glebihan: Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/rec-applet_0.2.3~lucid_i386.deb
<munshi> sipior: and if it not true then why isnt it recommended to daily usage?
<denysonique> Hi
<Gangrel> I Finally fixed the resolution on plymouth but now i get the splash screen of a second or two and then i get a console screen befor the login screen how can i fix that?
<denysonique> is there a way to customize the number of bubles in notify-osd?
<chris____> exit
<Dr_Willis> munshi:  thats 'idiot proofing' for users that dont even know what 32 vs 64bit means..   pointing them to the 32bit release which will work on both.
<Braber01> Hi I'm having trouble with my keyboard when ever I try to use one of my alt keyboard layouts, nothing will show up, so I've removed them is there a way to fix this(I'm using a g15 keyboard)
<sipior> munshi: the recommendation is in error, frankly. i believe a bug-report was filed a while back.
<b0ot> How do you determine what device ubuntu is installed on
<Dr_Willis> Reccommendation Info (rant at) --> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Gangrel> !plymouth
<denysonique> I would like to customize the number of notification bubbles
<glebihan> annecy: ok then try "sudo dpkg --purge rec-applet" and reinstall the package afterwards
<sipior> Dr_Willis: too right!
<munshi> so in the 10.10 edition in three days. that recommendation will be removed?
<timothy> b0ot: simply type mount in terminal
<Balsaq> ould not load image has zero width
<IdleOne> munshi: probably not more info here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<Balsaq> could not load image has zero width
<denysonique> 10.04 is LTS and 10.10 not. both are two different 'distros' right?
<Chaos2358> question guys i installed something via terminal which was 26 mb it wasnt what i thought it was so i "sudo apt-get purge" the package but it only removed 15 mb what do i do to get rid of the rest of the crap it installed?
<aeon-ltd> denysonique: no, same distro different release
<annecy> glebihan: "package is ina very bad inconsistent state, you should reinstall before attempting to remove it"
<Gangrel> !plymouth
<Gangrel> I Finally fixed the resolution on plymouth but now i get the splash screen of a second or two and then i get a console screen befor the login screen how can i fix that?
<tytyuyh> IdleOne, it was flagged WONTFIX :)
<b0ot> timothy, sda1 seem right?
<Chaos2358> question guys i installed something via terminal which was 26 mb it wasnt what i thought it was so i "sudo apt-get purge" the package but it only removed 15 mb what do i do to get rid of the rest of the crap it installed?
<denysonique> aeon-ltd, I meant 'distro'
<cf0531> is there a fedore irc? what channel?
<tytyuyh> Chaos2358, dependencies
<erUSUL> cf0531: #fedora
<Chaos2358> tytyuyh HUH???
<timothy> b0ot: it could be. u can also type df -h to confirm
<tytyuyh> Chaos2358, no way to tell them from what you've installed yourself
<aeon-ltd> denysonique: no, same distribution of linux but different release (it still stands)
<tytyuyh> Chaos2358, does apt-get autoremove work?
<Chaos2358> tytyuyh havent tried didnt know that command
<timothy> Chaos2358: purge doesn't necessarily match package size
<glebihan> annecy: try "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all rec-applet"
<cf0531> on freenode?
<Chaos2358> tytyuyh trying it now
<agan_squiddy> how do i remove the 'move to trash' context menu on rhythmbox? i do not like it. dangerous.
<aeon-ltd> denysonique: long-term support releases are designed for servers to prevent massive code changes but still keeping up with patches and bug fixes
<denysonique> aeon-ltd, thus x.04 and x.10 are two separate release 'conventions'
<denysonique> right
<denysonique> aeon-ltd, thus no major updates?
<tytyuyh> agan_squiddy, recompile it
<b0ot> Just to be sure this is correct if I wanted to clone my current system loaded on sda1 all I would need to do would type "dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/HHD2"
<cf0531> is #fedora on freenode?
<Chaos2358> tytyuyh thanks it removed 76mb
<aeon-ltd> denysonique: yeah, its no like linux mint, where mint has regular and a debian version, that would be different distros but under the same name
<annecy> glebihan: dpkg: error processing rec-applet (--purge):  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1
<AndrewMC> cf0531: yes
<AbhiJit> cf0531, why not join 7 see?
<tytyuyh> b0ot, NO! it will corrupt HHD2
<agan_squiddy> tytyuyh, any guidance how to recompile it?
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  that would image ALL of the partition sda1 to that file, You may want to use a 'bs=2048' (or larger) option. that may gain speed
<FreshPrince> cf0531, why it shouldn't?
<timothy> b0ot: yea. u could try fsarchiver and partimage too
<llutz_> cf0531: /msg alis list *fedora*
<denysonique> aeon-ltd, lol, that is obvious, the name remains the same
<krisna> sundel semua
<FreshPrince> cf0531, join too see and then ask in here
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  fsarchiver is a very handy tool for 'archiveing' a disk image. and saving space at the same time.
<tytyuyh> agan_squiddy, apt-get source rhythmbox, ./configure --prefix=/usr, remove command from menu and recompile by make, sudo make install
<agan_squiddy> tytyuyh, tyvm.
<Dr_Willis> b0ot:  if your sda1 was 50% empty. that hdd2 file would still be  the same size as sda1, with fsarchiver it would at least be smaller.
<b0ot> seems like fsarchiver may be the way to go
<MagicJ> I use gltext as my screen saver - when I do change the text by chaning gltext.desktop it seems to take along time to take effect, even surviving a boot - what changes are required to cause it to read the new value
<cesar_CR> hello guys I do not know if it is a Ubuntu issue but why can'tI I use VLC like udp://239.255.1.1:1001 ? is that an Ubuntu port or something ?
<glebihan> annecy: ok, where did you install the package from ?
<krisna> hey are you speak indonesia??
<krisna> every one
<b0ot> although i dont' really care about the extra space in hdd2 it's sole purpose in this universe is to back up my main drive
<aeon-ltd> !indonesia | krisna
<ubottu> krisna: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<annecy> glebihan: http://ppa.launchpad.net/osmoma/rec-applet/ubuntu
<tytyuyh> cesar_CR, you cannot usep ports <1024
<llutz_> tytyuyh: sure you can connect to ports <1024, you cannot bind them as user
<cesar_CR> tytyuyh, humm I need only 1001 is there a wait to change that ?
<timothy> b0ot: check clonezilla cd too
<glebihan> annecy: try "sudo apt-get -f install rec-applet"
<b0ot> argh... too many options ...
<urthmover> I have a strange problem.  When I do a fresh install of ubuntu my keyboard is fine, but after the updates my F11 key no longer works at all.  How do I go about resolving that issue?
<annecy> glebihan: same problem:Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/rec-applet_0.2.3~lucid_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cf0531>  /msg alis list *fedora*
<glebihan> annecy: ok then "sudo apt-get clean" and then "sudo apt-get -f install rec-applet"
<cf0531> oops
<llutz_> cf0531: without leading<space>
<timothy> annecy: make sure onother dpkg process is not running
<tytyuyh> annecy, thereshould be error somewhere before
<b0ot> does dd require the disks to be the same type (ext4)
<dsockwell> no
<cf0531> says "list *fedora*"
<cf0531> thats all
<dsockwell> you should always think twice before using dd, b0ot
<timothy> b0ot: dd works on raw disk level.
<bubuntu> anybody knows about this message my optical mouse give me: http://pastebin.com/tfW3Hcxv
<samuelkadolph> If I want to run Ubuntu from a usb drive, is it better to install it to the drive using a livecd or make a persistant livecd (as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method 3: Copying the ISO CD image to the USB drive)?
<Pici> cf0531: #fedora requires you to be registered and identified to join.
<Pici> !register | cf0531
<ubottu> cf0531: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<llutz_> cf0531: -alis- Returning maximum of 60 channel names matching '*fedora*'
<timothy> b0ot: fsarchiver is much flexible. u can backup a filesystem and restore it as onother
<maedox> samuelkadolph: what kind of a question is that? do you want it to be persistant or not, I think you can answer that yourself ;)
<samuelkadolph> maedox: Both are persistant
<b0ot> how do you decide between remastersys, partimage, clonezilla, fsarchiver, dd, etc
<MagicJ> I want to cause text text that I edit in gltext.desktop to be used by the screen saver next time not at some random time in the future how do I do that
<maedox> samuelkadolph: you can use the usb creator in ubuntu to make the usb thingy
<cf0531> oh ok thanks
<annecy> glebihan: same problem
<urthmover> very wierd ... I have fired up xev to see if F11 is giving any input and it is not, yet when I do a fresh install of the OS it is fine, when I boot into another OS F11 works fine....very odd  any suggestions would be appreciated
<glebihan> annecy: try without the "-f" option
<annecy> glebihan: same
<b0ot> fsarchiver seems the way to go
<samuelkadolph> maedox: I know I can create a live cd, I'm just wondering if a real install is better than a persistent live cd
<maedox> samuelkadolph: a real install to the hard drive? It usually is, except if you usb drive is extremely fast and your hard drive is not :)
<glebihan> annecy: try "wget https://launchpad.net/~osmoma/+archive/rec-applet/+files/rec-applet_0.2.3%7Elucid_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i rec-applet_0.2.3~lucid_i386.deb"
<hasi_wk> :)
<samuelkadolph> maedox: I trying to make a bunch of usb drives that have a full install of Ubuntu so I easily convert some laptops into RoR developer machines
<samuelkadolph> maedox: I tried a plain live cd from the Startup Disk Creator but you can't install packages and have them stay
<samuelkadolph> So I'm wondering which method will work (besides 1, which I know will) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hottie> hi
<annecy> glebihan: error processing... cannot access archive...
<_ramo> Hi
<glebihan> annecy: could you pastebin the complete error message ?
<maedox> annecy: did you use sudo?
<marcuy> is there anyone with experience on configuring jk connector for integrating apache and tomcat in ubuntu?
<HexLaTor> marcuy, jdk ?
<Copernic> hi
<_ramo> i've tried to install vmware server 2.0x.  with this script: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server   my problem is now, that i can't log in through web-access.
<_ramo> any hints how i can add a user to be able to login?
<annecy> maedox: when i first opened the terminal only
<maedox> marcuy: AJP is better.
<annecy> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508023/
<Chaos2358> what exactlly is gnome?
<cf0531> gnome s the gui
<glebihan> annecy: you probably mistyped the command... type "sudo dpkg -i rec-" and then press TAB for completion of the filename
<HexLaTor> Chaos2358, wikipedia ?
<Copernic> is msn working with you guys?using Empathy 2.30.2
<HexLaTor> Copernic, try Emesen
<glebihan> annecy: you forgot the "b" at the end of the filename
<bazhang> !gnome > Chaos2358
<Copernic> HexLaTor, I know that there are other clients, but this is the default cliennet of ubuntu and it used to work just fi
<ubottu> Chaos2358, please see my private message
<b0ot> sudo apt-get install fsarchiver FTW
<HexLaTor> Copernic, emesene is awsome, but Empathy works too btw...
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  a full install is much more flexiable then a livecd+persistant.  But its not as mobile.
<annecy> glebihan: sorry; ityped sudo dpkg -i rec-applet_0.2.3~lucid_i386.deb and i get an error at the end
<glebihan> annecy: could you also pastebin that error message ?
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  getting the nvidia drivers, or so forth working on a livecd+Persistantsave - can be a pain.
<samuelkadolph> Dr_Willis: That's what I assumed. Is there an package that can make an exact duplicate of a usb drive easily?
<annecy> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508029/
<glebihan> annecy: try "sudo dpkg --force-all -i rec-applet_0.2.3~lucid_i386.deb"
<ibrahim-kasem> How can i know what is my mac address please??
<llutz_> ibrahim-kasem: ifconfig
<annecy> glebihan: error...
<glebihan> ibrahim-kasem: use "ifconfig"
<glebihan> annecy: same one ?
<annecy> glebihan: yes
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  you mean an Image? dd can do that..   if you want to clone one flash drive to others...
<HexLaTor> ibrahim-kasem, type: ifconfig, u gonna see it as "HWaddr" or something like that
<samuelkadolph> Dr_Willis: Yeah that's what I want to do.
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  but if you dd a 4gb flash image to a 8 gb flash drive.. well yu need to use gpartee to resize it afterwards or lose the 4gb
<samuelkadolph> Naturally
<glebihan> annecy: ok, another try : sudo dpkg --remove -force --force-remove-reinstreq rec-applet
<ibrahim-kasem> HexLaTor: I got this  "bash : ipconfig: command not found"
<llutz_> ibrahim-kasem: ifconfig
<annecy> glebihan: dpkg: conflicting actions -f (--field) and -r (--remove)
<sanoop> i cant see my buddies in my yahoo account
<ibrahim-kasem> llutz_: aha thnx
<HexLaTor> it's ifconfig not ipconfig
<glebihan> annecy: ok same command without "-force" then
<ibrahim-kasem> HexLaTor: llutz_ thnx guys.
<HexLaTor> :)
<marcuy> is there anyone with experience on configuring jk connector for integrating apache and tomcat in ubuntu?
<sanoop> i cant see my buddies in my yahoo account can anyone help am using pidgin
<BedMan> ibrahim-kasem: sometimes /sbin isn't on your path (which is where ifconfig lives) so you may need to specify /sbin/ifconfig
<annecy> glebihan: no joy
<phil_in_london> sanoop, you need to add another account to your pidgin, one for yahoo. pidgin will then combine all your accounts into one screen, msn, yahoo, etc.
<glebihan> annecy: try again with "--force" instead of "-force"
<Copernic> HexLaTor, yeah I know that there are other clients but I rather use the one intergrated with ubuntu: Empathy 2.30.2
<phil_in_london> sanoop, that is if you registered a yahoo account as well as an msn account. If you only have an msn account it is not necessary.
<ibrahim-kasem> BedMan: it worked thank you, the mac was under Hwaddr.
<cesar_CR> guys if this can help someone privbind did the trick of traying to use vlc like udp://239.255.1.1:1001
<BedMan> :)
<Oer> sanoop, restart gwibber, and start again ? > killall gwibber-service
<meh2> hmmm how do i enable the already isntalled onscreen keyboard in 10.04?
<meh2> installed*
<samuelkadolph> Dr_Willis: Is it safe to use ext4 on a real install to a usb drive or should I use fat just in case?
<Antonis> Hello room. could someone please help me solve a language input problem? I cannot find the applet to put the language chooser on the gnome panel and I also can't find the settings to add more languages.
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  you cant use fat on a 'real' install.
<agentgasmask> I've got a problem with directfb while using directvnc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508035/  - Any help?
<annecy> glebihan: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `--force-remove-reinstreq'
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  you may want to do ext2 or ext3 to save wear on the USB.. but ive never had a USB go bad.
<samuelkadolph> Dr_Willis: Well that settles that. lol
<Dr_Willis> samuelkadolph:  ive heard the btrfs is supposed to help with that.. but ive never tried it yet. Its in 10.10 ive seen
<shawn__> How do I run an install script file
<glebihan> annecy: try "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<napster> How can I do "while (x && (a==b))" in bash?
<LinuxLivecd101> What does dd stand for Dr_Willis
<Pici> napster: #bash would be a more appropriate place to ask.
<Dr_Willis> data dump (i think)
<napster> Pici: Thank you
<shawn__> How do I run a shell script install file thing
<annecy> glebihan: ok
<glebihan> annecy: worked ?
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  sh whatever.bin or somthing similer..
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  what are you installing?
<annecy> glebihan: it just says 'done'
<shawn__> Dr_Willis, A game called Graal but theres no extension on it.. In the properties it just says shell script
<glebihan> annecy: ok, so run "sudo apt-get clean" then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  so you 'run' it...
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  sh whatever, or chmod +x whatever, then ./whatever
<shawn__> Well I tried using sh and it says "Syntax error expected "fi"
<BedMan> shawn__: then it's not a shell script, it's some other form of script
<BedMan> shawn__: perhaps a csh scrpt... what's on the first line?
<Dr_Willis> shawn__:  could try 'bash whatever' also
<glebihan> BedMan, shawn__ : or a shell script with syntax errors...
<shawn__> BedMan, Oh wait all I did was chmod it and then ./whatever it and now it worked
<BedMan> :)
<annecy> glebihan: dpkg returns error(1) again
<BedMan> the first line was right then...
<BedMan> calling the proper interpreter
<shawn__> BedMan, The only reason I thought it was a shell script was because thats what it said in properties
<BedMan> fair enough :)
<annecy> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508040/
<Antonis> please guys, I know I repeat myself right now but I really have to write an essay in greek and I can't find anywhere i can change the input language :\ I remember I had it on the panel but it somehow got lost recently and I never really cared until now that I need it again
<glebihan> annecy: looks like this package is really broken, try "wget https://launchpad.net/~osmoma/+archive/rec-applet/+files/rec-applet_0.2.3%7Ekarmic_i386.deb && sudo dpkg --force-all -i rec-applet_0.2.3~karmic_i386.deb"
<PotcFdk> Hello, does anybody know a tool to fragment a HDD/Device/Partition?
<BedMan> PotcFdk: why would you want to FRAGMENT a drive?  don't you mean defragment?
<PotcFdk> no
<PotcFdk> I want to test something out
<PotcFdk> So is there a tool or do I have to create it on my own?
<annecy> glebihan: still errors . . . i'd gladly not have the package at all . is there any way of deleting it?
<glebihan> annecy: well that's what I was trying to do in the end but it looks like it won't let you remove it until you get to properly install it...
<llutz_> PotcFdk: it depends on the used filesystems, afaik there is no such (workin) tool for ext-fs
<sipior> PotcFdk: never heard of  a tool to intentionally fragment a drive. you can always nearly fill up a volume, and then start writing and deleting files willy-nilly
<glebihan> annecy: could you pastebin the error message again ?
<annecy> glebihan: it's abit of a vicious circle
<PotcFdk> sipior: that takes a long time :/
<sipior> PotcFdk: life's hard sometimes.
<PotcFdk> llutz_: FAT32 would be okay.
<BedMan> PotcFdk: write a shell script to do it
<annecy> glebihan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508045/
<PotcFdk> I think I'll flood the partition with many, many small files, delete some of these, and copy a big file to it, so it uses the "gaps"
<erUSUL> PotcFdk: make a script that writtes random sized files and then removes some but not all and then writtes some more. keep it running for a few days/weeks --> fragmented filesystem
<glebihan> annecy: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force rec-applet"
<PotcFdk> does dd copy the fragmented sh**, by the way?
<phil_in_london> antonis, System, Administration, Language support...you'll probably need to add greek. Also, you can change keyboard layout as well. System, Preferences, Keyboard.
<PotcFdk> if I have got sda and sdb, sdb is empty, sda is _fragmented_....
<aguitel> anyway to install envyng-core envyng-gtk in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<PotcFdk> when I do "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb", will sdb be fragmented?
<annecy> glebihan:that produced no errors
<Pici> PotcFdk: Yes. Its a bit for bit copy.
<glebihan> annecy: ok then try "sudo apt-get purge rec-applet"
<annecy> sudo apt-get purge rec-applet
<glebihan> annecy: will probably work better in a terminal  :)
<annecy> glebihan: package is ina very bad state... sudo apt-get purge rec-apple
<annecy> sorry
<PotcFdk> Well, I'll code something for that
<PotcFdk> thanks, guys
<glebihan> annecy: well I'm sorry I'm running out of ideas there...
<annecy> glebihan: package is in a very bad state...
<timothy> the only way evolution 2.30 works with my exchange account (2003) is when i start it using 'evolution --offline'. is there a fix?
<allure> Hi guys... when I click on Login Window under System/Administration I don't get to choose the themes. How do I enable that? I'm using Lucid Lynx.
<erUSUL> !gdm2
<annecy> glebihan: thanks. i tried removing the ppa from the software sources earlier and i was getting an error upon opening the package manager followed by its closure
<Dr_Willis> allure:  short answer.. You dont.. gdm2 is not as themable as the old gdm.
<allure> Dr_Willis: that's sad =/
<Dr_Willis> allure:  thers some alterantive themes ive seen. but i dont bother with them
<allure> I like my themes =D
<Dr_Willis> allure:  i change the wallpaper. and thats about it
<allure> alright
<allure> I'll change wp only then =(
<kermit> argh how do i use my outlook mail folders in linux?
<DynamicFail> How do I use DD to create an exact copy of a current drive to another drive
<annecy> glebihan: i have just removed the ppa and i get E: The package rec-applet needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<aguitel> anyway to install envyng-core envyng-gtk in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdb1  for a single partition.. use sda and sdb for a whole drive.
<erUSUL> kermit: use a tool to convert them to a standar format like mbox. then import them in your mail client
<glebihan> annecy: that's normal as the package is no longer available in your software list once you remove the ppa
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  envy? that the old tweaking script? i dont think you want to mess with envy any more.
<dajhorn> DynamicFail:   Add a bs=1M parameter and it will usually run faster.   `killall -USR1 dd` will cause dd to print a status update.
<DDAZZA> I've screwed up fglrx some how and can't install or remove it. (removing error: http://pastebin.com/QRYZWVVv) What steps should I take to either install or uninstall it?
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, jockey-gtk is not working for me
<kermit> erUSUL: like what tool?
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  if you knwo the package name you can install ig via the package manager.
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, i am not sure
<annecy> glebihan: so should i just leave it to fester, and uncheck the box every time the update manager wants to update it?
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  you havent even told us the actual problem. :) 'somthing' is not showing up in Jockey-gtk i  am guessing.. what are we talking about..
<phil_in_london> kermit, your outlook mail folders, are the on your computer, or are we talking about folders on your mail server?
<kermit> phil_in_london: on the computer
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, jockey-gtk is empty
<glebihan> annecy: well for now that may be a solution, hoping that a future release will be able to solve the problem...
<jshriver> Greetings
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  yes.. and what are you expecting to be there?  are we talking about a video card? network card?
<jshriver> How do you use mkisofs with Juliet and Rockridge extentions so that it ignores multiple files with the same name?
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, the correct nvidia driver to install
<phil_in_london> kermit, you will have to change the format as erUSUL said. outlook uses its own proprietary format. Does outlook not give you any options for export?
<annecy> glebihan: thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  and your nvidia card is a _____ ?
<glebihan> annecy: you're welcome, sorry I couldn't come up with a solution
<jshriver> its complaining cause I have multiple Makefiles and such even though they are in different directories
<erUSUL> !info readpst | kermit
<ubottu> kermit: readpst (source: libpst): Utilities to convert Outlook .pst files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.41-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 49 kB, installed size 176 kB
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, geoforce 4 mx440
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  egads... old skool. :)
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, old shit
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, jajaja
<maco> !language | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> kermit: what may people do is installing mozilla thunderbird in windows. import the oulook mail to it. then copy the mbox files tb uses to the linux partition
<Dr_Willis> aguitel:  i recall some others in here over the last few weeks wih issues with a geforce 4mx also.. but i never saw an answer. You may want to check teh forums. it could be the nvidia driver versions in the current release no longer support that card.
<phil_in_london> erUSUL, nice, that is a real handy way :)
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, ok
<aguitel> Dr_Willis, now i use nv
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: dajhorn Based on Disk Utitlity it looks like my current ubuntu system is on /dev/sdb1 and my second drive is unformatted and at /dev/sda
<erUSUL> kermit: http://linuxblog.kieser.net/2010/09/converting-pst-files-to-linux-mbox.html
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  and how big is sda and sdb?
<aphrek> Hi all
<CountDown> I recently changed the default system umask to 077. I'm now having trouble with python packages I've installed since the umask change. What's the best way around this? Reset the system default to 022 and change my account's umask to 077?
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: both are 120 gigs
<aphrek> How would I view a drive label when the drive is connected but not mounted?
<annecy> glebihan: hiya . ican't uncheck the package in the update manager
<BroXeN> hey all. n00b question. I try to find "interface" tab on System->Preferences->Appearance. But I can't find it. Do I need to login as root?
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: sdb1 has 2 partitions: 115 gigs and 4.9 gig swap
<acicula> aguitel: the oldest  nvidia binary legacy driver 96 still supports the mx4, should show up under hardware drivers.
<DynamicFail> and is ext4
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=1M    should image  one drive to another.. including all paritions..
<aphrek> Gparted shows the drive, but would like to do this via command line
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  why are you doing this anyway?
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: in case one drive fails, I have an exact copy of it
<DynamicFail> to boot from
<kermit> erUSUL: "Simply export your Outlook mail into a pst file."   isnt that the format outlook stores them in anyway?
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  you are better off using fsarchiver to backup an image to a filesystem ON the other hd...
<aphrek> Any ideas?
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: I also plan on using fsarchiver to make a 2nd backup on an external drive, but if my system fails, I want to instantly be able to bring it back up
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  and hope you made a recent dd backup.. which tyou proberly wont be doing.. because dding that much data will take a lot of time. :)
<erUSUL> kermit: dunno; never touched  that *@@@#½  ~@@##! (insert something awfull here) that is  outlook :)
<glebihan> annecy: this shouldn't prevent other packages from being upgraded, or so I hope
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: I have ssd drives
<Dr_Willis> using a sdd drive to just sit there as a 'backup' in case the first SDD dies? seems like a bit of a waste.
<phil_in_london> kermit, the general idea works, if you install Thunderbird, it will ask if you want to import Outlook. Let it, then copy the thunderbird data files to your linux partition, boot linux, install thunderbird and point it to the files you copied over.
<annecy> glebihan: no it doesn't. it's not catastrophic. i was just worried when, after removing the ppa, the package mangager wouldn't start
<phil_in_london> pop3 should be retired as a protocol, if imap were used this discussion wouldn't be happening :)
<kermit> erUSUL: yeah, i have a client who's going down the classic path that i keep trying to warn him about.. 'converting' to linux by trying to A) dual boot, and B) use all the old propriatary formats from win.. in the end he's going to hate me and want his money back becaues linux isnt windows ;)
<kermit> phil_in_london:  have thunderbird, it doesnt list outlook as one of the supported import formats
<llutz_> phil_in_london: even with pop3 being banned, MS would use something own
<kermit> phil_in_london:  i think only the windows version does, which is weird, i didnt realize mozilla had radically different versions for different platformrs
<phil_in_london> kermit, really?
<phil_in_london> kermit, well then, the messy way, what formats does outlook export?
<acicula> isnt there an exchange (commercial) plugin for thunderbird?
<phil_in_london> like erUSUL, I haven't used that p.o.s. for many moons now
<kermit> phil_in_london: i dont know ):
<annecy> glebihan: just  finally, what update do you think would fix it , and where do you think the problem originates?
<phil_in_london> kermit, hmm, lets backup to your last statement, did you say that the windows version of thunderbird does import outlook?
<kermit> phil_in_london: thats just a guses, since some page suggest to do that
<phil_in_london> kermit yeah, thats what I was saying to begin with...it does, it'll be one of the first questions it asks when you fire it up after installing.
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: Moment of truth- I plan on using this command "dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=1M"
<kermit> phil_in_london: will that run in wine?
<phil_in_london> kermit, I tried wine once a few years back...I'll leave you to imagine the horror :)
<Cpt_Zyph> so is ubuntu as secure as fedora sense fedora is the only one with SElinux? im trying to learn ubuntu now and swap my desktops to ubuntu but 2 machines are at work and i was just wondering
<phil_in_london> kermit, any chance your client is using imap for mail?
<Cpt_Zyph> also trying to find out the major differences with this new release coming out in the next few days
<kermit> phil_in_london: maybe, but i think his email folder is older than his ISP
<edbian> Cpt_Zyph, SELinux is about security on a LAN.  so it depends
<kermit> phil_in_london: nothing's worked in wine for me, i have a virtualbox of win.. but i'd have transfer 1.2GB each way to process his email
<phil_in_london> kermit, ha! I was working on one of those just last week.
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: you can install SeLinux in ubuntu if you really want
<edbian> Cpt_Zyph, Ubuntu and Fedora are both linux so they're on the same magnitude of security (if you will)
<Cpt_Zyph> edbian ok.. i still dont kno selinux too well. but i was liking what i saw with ubuntu from fresh install on these laptops and figured i should try to learn it
<aphrek> How would I view a drive label when the drive is connected but not mounted?
<Cpt_Zyph> got ya
<aphrek> Gparted shows the drive, but would like to do this via command line
<Cpt_Zyph> im not a big fan of SElinux but figured it would be good to learn as more security is always better..
<Cpt_Zyph> thanks for the feed back im going to look for articals that discuss the major differances between the 10.4 and 10.10 releases both netbook and desktop versions
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  using that. may also confuse things if the system boots and sees 2 identcial drives with the same UUID. Not sure what it will do in that case.
<phil_in_london> kermit, no matter what you're going to be transferring alot of data, those pst files don't actually care to manage their size, hence the compact folders option in outlook.
<Dr_Willis> aphrek:  via the tune2fs command i think. or the blkid command.
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: well it is in progress
<phil_in_london> kermit, unless installing thunderbird on clients system is an option, looks like the readpst app that erUSUL mentioned is your only path.
<Tjkent> does anyone know what this error is or anything about it? http://pastebin.com/3ZY3vKsr
<feher_> Looking for someone with knowledge of Ubuntu and windows mobile devices (simple question).
<aphrek> Thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> !ask | feher_
<ubottu> feher_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dajhorn> Tjkent: This is probably a bad burn.
<Tjkent> dajhorn: ? like the cd that is in my cd drive is a bad burn?
<dajhorn> dajhorn: Yes, if it a CD-R.
<feher_> How can I use the PC's (ubuntu 10.04) internet connection to work on a windows mobile device via USB. Got the sync working, just need to set up the internet "sharing" for the device.
<Tjkent> o ok.  I can read the cd and play it any everything is fine.
<acicula> feher_: have you plugged in the usb cable?
<acicula> feher_: there is an option on the windows ce mobile to enable ics sharing, toggle that and it should show in networkmanager
<feher_> acicula: yes, i did
<dajhorn> Tjkent: Okay, then don't worry about it.  Less likely causes are copy protection and/or multimode for things like a Mac filesystem.
<feher_> got wm5, no setting for ICS
<Tjkent> feher: you may need to get device manager so that it recognizes that it is there, I had to do that for an old Palm that I had
<acicula> ah
<feher_> but it works on win7 PC
<Tjkent> dajhorn: thank you
<acicula> feher_: does the device even show up in your networkmanager list? what make/model by the way
<feher_> Tjkent: device manager? some stuff I need to download and install or its in Ubuntu?
<CountDown> Where do I set the default umask for only my account? .bashrc? .login?
<feher_> is ASUS P525
<Tjkent> ubuntu software center
<feher_> ok i check it
<feher_> thanks
<djomgg> feher that problem is fix in 10 10 ....
<erUSUL> CountDown: ~/.profile
<Tjkent> after downloading it will be in system tools
<Tricks> I know ASP.Net sucks ass but does anybodu know of any editors available for Ubuntu? I have to use it for a course I'm doing :( I bet there won't be though due to Microsoft being obsessed with cornering the market with their crappy products...
<djomgg> try 10.10 RC  it well work 100%
<CountDown> erUSUL: Ah, I thought I already looked there! Thanks.
<Pici> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> Tricks: monodevelop
<phil_in_london> trickes, gedit will do syntax highlighting with color just fine for asp.
<acicula> feher_: do you need to enable anything for ics to work under win7?
<erUSUL> ?
<feher_> acicula: no. just plug and it works
<Tjkent> feher: does it show up in linux at all?
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: How do I know it's working/and how long do you think it should take with 2 ssd
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  No idea - never owned a SDD.
<acicula> feher_: can you pastebin the output from lsusb in a console?
<Tricks> erUSUL, ah excellent. That's a surprise! Thought i was going to have to go through the agro of VM a turdy windows machine :P
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  theres some signal/command you can use that cuases dd to print out some info about its progress.. but i donr ecall what it is.. someone gave it earlier today in this channel i rcall.
<feher_> i got the sync working so it should i guess
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/06/show-progress-during-dd-copy.html
<phil_in_london> I use gedit for my asp, it works beautifully, perfect syntax highlight
<phil_in_london> nice this is it also does shell scripts, perl, php, etc.
<Benkinooby> woha... no kdevelop in the packages?
<feher_> well the device manager can see it as i plugged it
<Pici> Benkinooby: Its there.
<Tjkent> ok what kind of PDA or mobile device is it?
<Pici> Benkinooby: Its in backports for Lucid.
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: killall -urs1 dd or something
<Tricks> phil_in_london, yeah? does asp suck as much as it seems to? atm i know little about it but I mostly use php
<feher_> ASUS p525
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  see the url i gave above... it shows some neat tricks for watching dd.
<erUSUL> DynamicFail: according to info is « kill -S INFO $dd_PID »
<Tricks> phil_in_london, tutor is trying to make us use Microsoft Visual Studio but that's not really programming it's clicking buttons lol
<kermit> phil_in_london, erUSUL: readpst seems to be what i needed, thanks.  hopefully this will import the addressbook too.
<Dr_Willis> !info pv
<ubottu> pv (source: pv): Shell pipeline element to meter data passing through. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<erUSUL> kermit: i dunno
<acicula> feher_: you can try wvdial, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile at wireless modem explains how. right below it is shown how to view some debug messages if that does not work
<Benkinooby> Pici, ah, ok. thank you
<feher_> acicula: thanks will check it
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: 84 Gigs copied 90MB/sec
<Newa> I cannot see my usb printer with lsusb, and syslogs keeps saying errors like this: device not accepting address 16, error -71
<djomgg> ist any  PPA to Nautilus Elementary ubu 10.10 ?
<Pici> djomgg : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<acicula> Newa: unplug any hubs in between and make sure the usb cable works or try another one if you have it
<erUSUL> Newa: try a different usb port
<jamil_1> hello, I have goldendict installed on the 10.10. I am behind a proxy and when I try to access wikipedia definition form the golden dict I get proxy authentication error
<acicula> In particular try the usb ports on the back of the computer if you do not have a laptop
<Newa> ok. tried other ports. no hub in between. same error -71. I've noticed quite a number of threads on usb errors with little fixes
<phil_in_london> trucks, asp still sucks, .net added a whole new complexity to it, unnecessarily I think.
<tech404> I'm having issues with my Home and End keys in X. I'm running openbox without gnome. From what I have googled it seems to be related to evdev and skrewy keycodes but looking in my Xorg.0.log file shows that evdev seems to be finding the correct keyboard. Does anyone know what my problem might be?
<acicula> most of those involve fixing the hardware unfortunatly
<acicula> Newa: did you try a different cable?
<Newa> not yet, seeking if I have one now..
<phil_in_london> tricks, but I've been making db connections with it since ver 1.0 so I'm like an old dog with it now.
<acicula> and/or is this a new printer+cable or a used one that has been used before and now does not work/works on another machine?
<kermit> erUSUL, phil_in_london: Evolution tried to import the pst file from outlook, but it put all the archived mail in the Tasks folder, and the client said he had more than the number of emails it mentioned.
<van7hu_> hi folk,about "install program" in ubuntu what does 4th form (install [OPTION]... -d DIRECTORY...) mean ?,man page says:"create all components of the given DIRECTORY(ies).",could anyone explain this for me ? thank alot
<Newa> used before on same machine, worked (ubuntu 10.04)
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: The dd has completed, but in disk utility sda still shows as being 120gig free
<phil_in_london> tricks, try gedit for your stuff, click View on its Menu, and select the last option on the list, Highlight Mode, then Sources, the rest will be obvious.
<Newa> found another cable, testing..
<phil_in_london> kermit, I know nothing about evolution except that I wasn't able to properly manage multiple email accounts with it so it was one of the first packages I removed from my installation.
<kermit> phil_in_london: so you use thunderbird?
<Tricks> phil_in_london, yeah but that won't compile it into it's closed source lameness tho
<yaaar> um...ok now i'm really confused. in /etc/selinux/config there's a comment that says: "# SELINUXTYPE= can take one of these two values:" and then it lists 3 values...default, mls, and src. that's pretty minor...but then the variable is actually set to "ubuntu" which isn't one of those three things and doesn't come with a description. anybody know what the "ubuntu" setting does?
<phil_in_london> tricks, oh, I thought you were looking for an editor, sorry about that.
<jamil_1> hello, I have goldendict installed on the 10.10. I am behind a proxy and when I try to access wikipedia definition form the golden dict I get proxy authentication error. I have set the http_proxy variable but still...
<Pici> jamil_1 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  reboot... it may be confused.
<Dr_Willis> DynamicFail:  and hope the idnetical uuid;s dont mess things up
<phil_in_london> kermit, yeah, I tried a few, but settled back on Thunderbird, works well, handles as many accounts as you can throw at it. I've got no complaints.
<Tricks> phil_in_london, nah that's cool mate :) I'm really annoyed that a HNC Computing is a course aimed at how to teach you to click buttons within Microsoft products :( Bit disappointed
<phil_in_london> kermit, I even used thunderbird on windows before finally dropping the windows partition and popping the cork on the champagne :)
<acicula> Newa: any luck?
<Newa> no help with change. I do see mentions of both ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd though
<phil_in_london> tricks, yeah, problem is that most teaching facilities are funded (or partially funded) by ms, or some ms certification company.
<Newa> other on usb 1-3, other on usb 3-1
<acicula> hmm can you pastebin a bit of those logs?
<Newa> sure
<MrMagoo> Hello people. Having a bit of a crisis with a 10.04 install. Loaded it up this morning, and it's not booting. (It gets stuck after "checking battery state"). Recovery console can access shell, but not failsafe graphics mode. Tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop in shell, failed. Any ideas how to recover from this...or where to start?
<gpetrakis> why does rhythmbox is shown at the second desktop istead of the first while opening it
<acicula> Newa is this a new printer+cable or a used one that has been used before and now does not work/works on another machine?
<Tricks> phil_in_london, I KNEW IT!!! I was having this conversation with somebody the other day and I said I wonder how much money MS "donate" to the government to run these courses
<Pici> !ot | Tricks phil_in_london
<ubottu> Tricks phil_in_london: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<acicula> MrMagoo: did you activate a hardware driver for a graphics card or does the system only have intel
<Newa> http://pastebin.com/S5pzT2sx
<jpds> phil_in_london: Hey; shouldn't you be in #ubuntu-uk ? ;-)
<phil_in_london> jpds, not that london
<van7hu_> sorry,post again :_> hi folk,about "install program" in ubuntu what does 4th form (install [OPTION]... -d DIRECTORY...) mean ?,man page says:"create all components of the given DIRECTORY(ies).",could anyone explain this for me ? thank alot
<Newa> used one that has been used before. exact model HP Laserjet P2015
<sjefen6> Recomandations for a simple ftp server (software) that does not use ubuntus user settings?
<acicula> New can you try this http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2009/01/27/usb-drive-not-recognised-error-71/
<gpetrakis> why does rhythmbox is shown at the second desktop instead of the first while opening it?
<MrMagoo> acicula: Onboard intel driver. Can't remember making any changes, but I did do an apt-get update of some packages without really looking at what was updated. It's *possible* this all came about because of a power cut during the update, but I can't be sure - was away from the PC. I'd be guessing the update was done before the powercut.
<acicula> you should be able to rmmod usbcore | modprobe usbcore options use_both_scheme=y too if you know how to work with rmmod
<acicula> MrMagoo: hmm you can check by dropping to a root shell and just running apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Newa> says: ERROR: Module usbcore does not exist in /proc/modules
<acicula> Newa: modprobe doesnt actually need the option parameter on the commandline, so just rmmod usbcore + any dependencies and then modprobe usbcore use_both_schemes=y
<onaogh> I have dual boot Win7/Xubuntu, my current xubuntu is 9.10, if i upgrade to 10.04 through update manager, will everything work fine ?
<acicula> Newa: right, going back to google
<randomOfAmber> onaogh: probably
<onaogh> randomOfAmber, i need more confident answer
<MrMagoo> acicula: Cheers, thanks - will try. (Wireless failing, so I have to DC from IRC to switch ethernet cable between this & the problem machine...back in 5)
<gpetrakis> why does rhythmbox is shown at the second desktop instead of the first while opening it?
<yaaar> gee, this selinux policy is maybe a bit *too* secure...i turned enforcement on, and now when i ssh to the server i get the motd followed by "/bin/bash: Permission denied" and then it closes the connection
<randomOfAmber> onaogh: I don't know.  depends on a few things I'd guess.  you can always back up your data and run a fresh install if it doesn't
<randomOfAmber> onaogh: I would assume it would
<acicula> yaaar: yeah selinux is not very out of the box userfriendly , but its not really meant to either
<onaogh> when will be 10.10 out ?
<randomOfAmber> onaogh: this sunday (10/10/10)
<onaogh> wow
<onaogh> 101010
<onaogh> thats binary
<Dr_Willis> IF things work right...
<yaaar> acicula: that's a pretty poor excuse for a default policy that breaks ssh
<Dr_Willis> :)
<akaruz> Hello everyone :)
<akaruz> i need intel graphic driver for linux where i can get this?
<ruma> humm
<erUSUL> akaruz: it comes with the system
<Dr_Willis> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<histo> onaogh: nah need some more bytes
<akaruz> erUSUL,  i didn't got anything.... (((  and when i'm trying to watch video from browser... in full screen  it stucks
<akaruz> !intel
<acicula> Newa: im seeing suggestions of either disabling CONFIG_USB_AUTOSUSPEND, this is a kernel option
<erUSUL> akaruz: xserver-xorg-video-intel is the package and is preinstalled
<acicula> Newa: or disabling acpi at boot.
<Newa> acicula: tried with the same cable on a laptop, it recognizes the printer and is trying to install a winxp driver now..
<van7hu> _> hi folk,about "install program" in ubuntu what does 4th form (install [OPTION]... -d DIRECTORY...) mean ?,man page says:"create all components of the given DIRECTORY(ies).",could anyone explain this for me ? thank alot
<StevenSS> Why are some of .gz files color coded as red?
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: what is the output of: ls -l file
<MrMagoo> acicula: Broken packages, but update failed: "Errors were encountered while processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-applets_2.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) ...Any suggestions appreciated
<StevenSS> they all root/root
 * van7hu sorry for post again but my Internet has problem !
<StevenSS> I'm guessing red = owned by root?
<ActionParsnip> MrMagoo: does it mention a duplicated file at all?
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: the ls -l   output wil tell you
<acicula> MrMagoo: what does it say at the bottom ti gives you a command to run i think
<sipior> StevenSS: have a look at "man dir_colors" for a further explanation.
<StevenSS> Thanks
<acicula> MrMagoo: or just delete the file so it gets redownloaded
<DynamicFail> Dr_Willis: now could I use dd to duplicate a smaller drive to a larger partition in a drive?
<Manchala> hi
<MrMagoo> acicula: No command that I can see. Last line is the "E: Sub-process..." one
<ActionParsnip> DynamicFail: could use partimage too :)
<akaruz> erUSUL, but i have install it already.... but same problem....
<ActionParsnip> MrMagoo: try force installing the deb then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<erUSUL> akaruz: you may try the x-updates ppa it has newer drivers
<erUSUL> !ppa > akaruz
<ubottu> akaruz, please see my private message
<MrMagoo> ActionParsnip: Cheers for the help. Not that I can see - there's a lot of jabber (& I can't figure out how to scroll up in shell(?), but no sign of duplication that I can see)
<Manchala> ?
<MrMagoo> ActionParsnip: k, will do
<Manchala> any body thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<onaogh> yes manchala
<Manchala> hi onaogh :D
<van7hu> hi Manchala,what is your matter
<Manchala> i am new on linux :D
<akaruz> erUSUL, what should i do there ?
<onaogh> hi Manchala
<Manchala> backtrack :D
<Newa> acicula: do I add the acpi and autosuspend options to /boot/grub/grub.conf somehow?
<acicula> Newa:  can you try the following commands echo -1| sudo tee >/sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend and echo Y | sudo tee /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first
<acicula> and plug the thing back in
<Newa> sure, sec
<onaogh> go to backtrack channel
<Newa> so first unplug it?
<acicula> yup
<erUSUL> akaruz: read the page ubottu told you
<acicula> MrMagoo: if you remove the deb it complains about will it continue?
<Diverdude> Is there a way to convert a folder full of png files  to jpeg  rapidly?
<kermit> phil_in_london: heh Evolution tries to load all your email into ram to import it, that doesnt work
<acicula> yes, its called convert (command line)
<acicula> tis part of the imagmagic toolkit, jsut type in convert and you'll get a list of what you need
<acicula> to install
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dice-Man> !who ubottu
<randomOfAmber> lol, get the bot in some infinite recursion?
<randomOfAmber> !hi > ubottu
<shayaknyc> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to set up ubuntu to automatically connect to a wifi signal prior to logging in to an account?
<Newa> acicula: did those, same error -71 remains
<phil_in_london> kermit :)  I knew something was funky about that app
<acicula> Newa: got a usb keyboard you can put on the same hub as the printer usb port?
<Newa> I think I do, let me check..
<erUSUL> Diverdude: use imagemagick ?
<acicula> Newa: its a case of either the wrong speed or not enough power going to the port, so using the same poewred hub or forcing low speed by attaching low speed devices may help.
<ColinT> k
<erUSUL> Diverdude: cd directory ; for f in *.png; do convert "$f" "${f%.png}".jpeg; done
<erUSUL> Diverdude: check manpage for more options if you need them
<korisnik> to make a very long story short, i managed to delete my swap partition. i created it back with gparted but when i run "free" i get this result: Swap:            0          0          0. i guess that means ubuntu doesnt use it. how can i start reusing it again, i have only 512 of ram
<Diverdude> erUSUL, bashscript?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: bash command line
<Newa> there are errors coming up every second or so now. Example: Oct  7 18:46:45 knightperl kernel: [ 2724.728027] usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 13
<Newa> Oct  7 18:46:46 knightperl kernel: [ 2725.140030] usb 3-2: device not accepting address 13, error -71
<MrMagoo> acicula ActionParsnip: sadly no joy - same sub process dpkg error. I tried running dpkg --configure -a & it came back with 'dependency problems - leaving unconfigured' ...plus a list of 13 packages in "Errors were encountered while processing"...mostly display-related (nautilus, ubuntu-desktop, empathy, gnome-panel, indicator-applet-session, desktop-file-utils)
<Newa> I updated the bios too in case it would help, and shut down the computer for 3 minutes. BIOS is configured for hi-speed usb and legacy support
<JackNocturne> help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9933049 if anyone knows what to do
<Newa> and the motherboard is an intel D865PERL
<acicula> Newa: is the hp printer power brick plugged in?
<Newa> yes, and the online-indicator led is green
<Gangrel> can someone help me make microsoft lifecam vx-1000 microphone work?
<acicula> Newa: cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<Newa> I've removed other usb devices from the system too. now there are just the external usb keyboard and the printer
<acicula> Newa:  does that say -1, just checkking settings here.
<Newa> neva@knightperl:/var/log$ cat /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend
<onaogh> Gangrel, just plug it in, isnt it working ?
<Newa> -1
<Gangrel> onaogh, nope
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i get a permission denied
<Diverdude> erUSUL, can i do sudo cd directory ; for f in *.png; do convert "$f" "${f%.png}".jpeg; done  ?
<acicula> Newa: can you disable legacy usb support in the bios?
<erUSUL> Diverdude: do you have writte permissions on the directory ?
<Diverdude> erUSUL,  no i dont. its in /var/www
<erUSUL> Diverdude: where is this dir located?
<Newa> yes, will take a boot but I'll return to report after it's done
<Newa> off to try -->
<shayaknyc> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to set up ubuntu to automatically connect to a wifi signal prior to logging in to an account?
<acicula> Newa: oki
<erUSUL> Diverdude: you can not do « sudo cd » cd is not a command. nor is for
<erUSUL> Diverdude: do « sudo -i » and use that shell
<acicula> MrMagoo: if you scroll to the list can you identify which package it is not installing that starts the chain of errors
<erUSUL> shayaknyc: use /etc/network/interfaces ?
<shayaknyc> erUSUL: thanks, i'll look into configuring that!
<Diverdude> erUSUL, mm ok, so what is the final command?
<acicula> MrMagoo: were you just updating or upgrading to a new ubuntu release, i forgot
<erUSUL> shayaknyc: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<MrMagoo> acicula: Sure - but...embarrassing question --> how do you scroll up in shell? ;-p
<MrMagoo> acicula: just updating
<ActionParsnip> MrMagoo: pgup
<erUSUL> Diverdude: do « sudo -i » and then in that shell « cd directory ; for f in *.png; do convert "$f" "${f%.png}".jpeg; done »
<acicula> MrMagoo: page up or shiftpageup
<MrMagoo> acicula: Hmmm - strange, it's not scrolling.
<acicula> MrMagoo: it clears if you switch terminals perhaps
<Diverdude> erUSUL, ahaaa, so i make a sudo shell actually here i have full permissions
<MrMagoo> acicula: Tried switching consoles (ctrl+shift+f3), came back, still no joy
<erUSUL> Diverdude: after it finish simply run "exit"
<craigbass1976> Up in the right corner of my screen, there's my name with a chat bubble next to it.  I guess it's the Indicator applet.  I've set it up to work with my yahoo, but how do I see a friends list and start a chat with one of them?
<acicula> MrMagoo: no i meant switching consoles clears the buffer of that terminal so you cant scroll back up
<magicianlord> broadcom has gpl'ed its wifi drivers
<magicianlord> finally, no more compiling with each kernel upgrade
<acicula> firmware too?
<magicianlord> dont know
<magicianlord> just as long i dont have to keep losing my wifi connection bec of an upgrade
<erUSUL> acicula: yes; but it is a brand new driver for the new cards. old cards are still left in the cold. no firmware for b43 driver :(
<MrMagoo> acicula: Didn't switch before trying. Num-lock + pgDown brings up numbers, so the keys are definitely being recognised.
<MrMagoo> acicula: (And I'm certain pgUp/Down works from within gnome-terminal)
<acicula> what about shift pageup
<MrMagoo> acicula: Nope, tried that too
<acicula> id test it but my lcd doesnt work in text mode anymore
<magicianlord> it's as of kernel 2.6.37.
<Newa> acicula: disabled legacy support from bios. after booting, plugged printer in. same complains about device descriptor read/64, error -71 and not accepting address
<acicula> err you could try restarting the process and hitting ctrl-z at the first sight of errors perhaps
<Gangrel> how can i set webcams microphone as the main microphone?
<acicula> Newa: hmm well then im pretty much out of ideas to try
<acicula> Newa: could retest disabling usb_suspend and that other option i suppose
<Newa> ok. thank you so much for trying to help this extensively
<Smilodonis> Gangrel: Sound preferenves and Input tab
<acicula> Newa: kinda weird that it refuses to work, dont see other references to this error bar the stuff that we've tried so afr
<Newa> there was one suggestion to leave the computer unpowered for half an hour (and play guitar)
<MrMagoo> acicula: OK, sent the output to a text file & opened it. Output is setting up empathy common, then "Setting up desktop-file-utils (0.16-0ubuntu2)"...end of output. Perhaps means desktop-file-utils is the problem?
<Newa> and I saw a mention of some usb hubs acting up after being powered on for a long time
<Newa> there are no hubs that I know of, except ones integrated on the motherboard itself
<ActionParsnip> Newa: could try a bios update (risky)
<Newa> I guess that would be a step to try next. The comp is otherwise on 24/7
<Newa> ActionParsnip: did that already. using newest bios available :)
<ActionParsnip> good
<Newa> P21 to be precise
<tumbleweed_> can anyone who has used grandr tell me how I make the changes permanent between reboots?
<ActionParsnip> tumbleweed_: there's a command to write the current X config to xorg.conf
<StevenSS> Can someone please help me on how to create a partition with Parted?
<ActionParsnip> tumbleweed_: or if you can get to grips with xrandr you can have a command run at login
<itai_michaelson> StevenSS, parted or Gparted ?
<StevenSS> I guess parted.  I want to learn to do it from CLI
<Newa> acicula: how do I enable the config_usb_debug option? http://lkml.org/lkml/2008/10/24/209
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: if yuo don't like parted you can always use fdisk too :)
<StevenSS> What is best?
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: neither, they both accel in different ways
<StevenSS> I'll use parted for now.  try fdisk another time
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: if one was best the other wouldn't be included
<BlaDe^> im trying to install php-fpm from dotdeb.org but it's giving errors like:  Depends: libicu38 (>= 3.8-5) but it is not installable
<BlaDe^> why is this ?
<StevenSS> What is the difference between Parted and Gparted?
<itai_michaelson> gparted has a GUI
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: gparted uses a gnome gui
<Chaos2358> can someone help me with audio conversion? i've tried every so called converter i can find as well as the websites that claim to do it and i can not get .mpr converted to .aiff
<ActionParsnip> StevenSS: parted is the cli version, gparted is just a gui interface to parted
<StevenSS> Ah
<quidnunc> How do I apt-pin the partner repository?
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: afaik, you just pin a package to make it not update
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, you want to convert what formats?
<luisbuntu> hola algun español
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson i want to convert .mp3 audio clips to .aiff format
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: Yes, what is the syntax? I have "Pin: release a=partner" but it is not working
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, is this any help : turanct.wordpress.com/.../convert-aiff-to-mp3-with-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> quidnunc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson no ffmpeg doesnt actually convert to .aiff
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson neither does winff
<Targeter> try the sox command to convert them
<Chaos2358> i'm not familiar with sox can you elaborate?
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: Thanks but that page doesn't answer my question. I want to pin an entire "main/universe/whatever"
<MrMagoo> Same problem, new error from sudo apt-get -f install: "gconftool-2 symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0 undefined symbol g_regex_unref" ...any ideas?
<Chaos2358> targeter i'm not familiar with sox could you elaborate on what commands to use?
<opitzs> hi all
<Targeter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707845
<opitzs> is there no nvidia-glx-195 package?
<Targeter> im not that familiar either ;) sorry!
<kwtm> HELP! Need urgent help on connecting to net via Kubuntu 10.04. Tried connecting via ethernet cable, but won't auto-connect.  Tried "sudo dhclient" which then works for 5 minutes then autodisconnects. (Am currently logged on via wife's Windows laptop)
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, for sox : http://sox.sourceforge.net/sox.html
<Targeter> i just have noticed several posts on people asking about that while searching the web
<opitzs> my nvidia needs to load nvidia glx, but I can find only the xorg glx module
<opitzs> is someone here who can help me with a nvidia problem?
<ejv> !patience | opitzs
<ubottu> opitzs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<kwtm> !patience | kwtm
<ubottu> kwtm, please see my private message
<ejv> it's addictive, amirite? ^_^
<quidnunc> I tried "Pin: release c=partner" but it is not working either
<progre55> how do you disable RendR so that aticonfig does the work? (lucid 64bit, ati radeon 4500)
<Fusky> which is better wine or playonlinux
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: I tried "Pin: release c=partner" but it is not working either
<progre55> xrandr*
<AbhiJit> Fusky, playonlinux is frontend for wine
<Fusky> oh did not know that
<alper> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<plouffe> kwtm, have you tried using a live cd?
<bharat_> HELP! i installed Sugar environment on ubuntu and now if i have to click a button or selec anything i have to press ctrl+shift 1st
<nizar> hey guys, does anyone know of touchscreen tools for ubuntu 10.04?
<bharat_> its very annoying and am not able to fix the issue
<nimbiotics> Can some please point me to a guide to help me to set up my laptop to use 2 audio devices at once with ubuntu 10.04? TIA!
<nizar> the pointer when i use my touchscreen is waaay off
<nizar> any suggestions?
<quidnunc> ActionParsnip: I figured it out. apt-preferences works on first match in /etc/apt/preferences and I had another rule that matched before it
<Snyfer> SAlut
<kwtm> Was that "!help" for me?  I guess I should ask a specific question: what CLI commands should I try to help diagnose the problem?  "ifconfig" shows the usual result of being connected to ethernet, even though the ethernet connection is useless.  "ping www.google.com" works immediately after "sudo dhclient" but fails after a few minutes.
<asdssdd> how to install russian encoding at latex ?
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, are you looking for help uninstalling sugar?
<snarkster> hi guys, im trying to connect my HP Pavilion dv7 laptop with ATI Radeon to my Phillips lcd via HDMI but i get nothing.
<Snyfer> Est-ce qu'il y a des Français? =)
<kwtm> plouffe: Interesting idea. Will try. But what information will that give me?  I already know the hardware works since I can connect for a few minutes, then it cuts me off.
<bharat_> i have uninstalled it but its not getting rid of the situation
<plouffe> kwtm, well if it's a problem with your installation, then using the live cd you might be able to connect, which your primary concern, if I understood correctly
<kwtm> plouffe: Hmm... I've been using this 10.04 for quite a while with no problems, but this problem just started yesterday (I didn't do anything unusual other than the usual sudo apt-get upgrade).  I wonder if it's a NetworkManager config corruption.
<nizar> any suggestion about ubuntu touchscreen?
<kwtm> plouffe: So it's not the actual installation itself, but something that has corrupted the installation.
<snarkster> any help with hdmi out for watching movies?
<asdssdd> sudo apt-get install texlive-lang-cyrillic
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, what environment are you using now? gnome?
<bharat_> yes
<kwtm> plouffe: If I use a live CD, I won't be able to access my data, so it would be the same as using a differeent computer (like the one I'm usingnow)...
<opitzs> kwtm: you might mount the drives
<plouffe> kwtm, unless you use encrypted home directory , you should be able to access the data
<sanguisdex> any one have any experience with firepass?
<sanguisdex> I can't get an ssh tunnel esablished
<tacomaster> 23 of this month is when maverick moves out of beta right?
<plouffe> kwtm, it's a workaround not a fix, I don't know enough to help you with that I'm afraid
<kwtm> opitzs: It's not the actual direct access to data, but the way it's set up.  I'd have to install a ton of programs to be able to use the computer properly (e.g. truecrypt) which are really not feasible on a live CD.  I'm pretty sure it's not the hardware, which is why I was asking what the potential benefit is of using the live CD.  For diagnostic purposes, doubtful; for long-0term use,...
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, how did you unistall?
<kwtm> ...impractical.
<bharat_> ubuntu software center
<opitzs> kwtm: do you have a proper connection with the live disk?
<bharat_> thats the same place i installed sugar
<kwtm> plouffe: Okay.  Experience with NetworkManager?  It seems to be the culprit but I can't tell.
<Braber01> I'm looking for help with latex and nobody seems to be answering me :(
<opitzs> kwtm: it might be a problem outside of your computer...
<kwtm> opitzs: I presume that I do, since it has worked before (and this is just ethernet, not wifi). Did you mean "does it still work after I install all the updates on the liveCD"?
<glebihan> Braber01: did you try on #latex ?
<kwtm> opitzs: I thought of a problem outside the computer, too, but I seem to be connecting fine with my wife's Windows laptop.
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, run this : sudo rm -rf ~/.sugar
<opitzs> kwtm: check if the livecd has a proper connection
<Braber01> glebihan: yes I did
<opitzs> kwtm: to what do you connect? wlan router
<kwtm> opitzs: The Win laptop is connected to the same router.  Also, I see an error in that when I click on KNetworkManager, it says "not managed" (as opposed to, say, "no connection")
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson are you familiar with sox? its giving me an error that there is no such file or directory as what i put in for input but i know there is
<kwtm> opitzs: I connected to DD-WRT router (Linksys 54GL)
<erlof> msg nomebot xdcc send #numero
<bharat_> done but still not responding
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, used it before but not an expert, did you read the link i sent you?
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, you might need to log off and log in
<bharat_> tried rebooting 4 times
<opitzs> kwtm: wpa2 personal?
<bharat_> still didnt work. is there a way of restoring back?
<kwtm> opitzs: Is there anything I can do to see if there is anything the matter with the software on my Ubuntu machine?  Remember: I can connect for 5 minutes, surf web properly, do everything, and then something cuts me off automatically.
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson yes but alot of it was really hard to understand. i got the command neccesary to convert
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, were is the file you want to convert?
<opitzs> kwtm: one minute please
<kwtm> opitzs: You seem to be referring to a wireless connection protocol.  I could try wifi, but as I said before, this is an ethernet connection. (Wifi has other problems that I'll deal with later.)
<snarkster> ubottu knows nothing of hdmi.. but in the forums there is hdmi listed.. how can that be, thought ubottu updated via the forums
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nimbiotics> Can some please point me to a guide to help me to set up my laptop to use 2 audio devices at once with ubuntu 10.04? TIA!
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson tried with it in downloads and desktop
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, are you familliar with the terminal ?
<opitzs> kwtm: can you ping the router, when the connection is gone?
<bharat_> i have to hold down ctrl+shift
<acicula> nimbiotics: there is an applet for pulseaudio that should let you do that
<kwtm> opitzs: GOod question.  WIll try.
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson somewhat only being using ubuntu for about a week and a half before that only windows so not an expert
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, my guess is that sugar was not completely uninstalled
<acicula> its callled padevchooser
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, ok, when you input a command in the terminal it assums that you are in /home
<bharat_> i have individually removed all packages realted to sugar. have installed it again and trying
<kwtm> opitzs: APpears to be able to reach router; will try again in 5 minutes when unable to ping google.com
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, either move the file to /home
<nimbiotics> acicula: thanks
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson home would be the folder with mu name on it correct?
<itai_michaelson> bharat_,  do this : sudo apt-get remove sugar sugar-activities
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, with your name probably
<xpro> RUSSIA?)
<xpro> NO?
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson ok thank you alot
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, :-)
<bharat_>  Couldn't find package sugar-activities
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson ok now it says no handler or file extension .mpr
<dhsfuds> {YunxBOT}v17
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, can you play mp3 on your ubuntu?
<Chaos2358> yep
<Chaos2358> all my stuff is in mp3
<opitzs> could someone help me with an nvidia-problem?
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson yes all of my music and audio is in mp3
<xpro_> canal Ubuntu Ru
<xpro_> please
<erUSUL> !ru | xpro_
<ubottu> xpro_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<itai_michaelson> Chaos2358, then i'm not sure, you might need some extention for sox. either read thru the manual (badly written, i know) or look for another program, can't help more ,sorry
<scriptwarlock> opitzs, whats wrong with your nvidia?
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson  ok thanks
<oremj> hey, in 10.10 where did xorg.conf go?
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: it can't load nvidia glx
<snarkster> they dont use xorg.conf anymore
<scriptwarlock> opitzs, need some little infos
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: I can't find a pakage nvidia-glx-195
<oremj> snarkster: do you know where docs are on how to make changes now?
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: shoot
<snarkster> make changes to what, your xorg.conf?
<oremj> yeah
<itai_michaelson> bharat_, it seems like sugar was not removed properly , try installing it again and removing it, but use the command line so you can spot any errors
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: I mean what infos do you need
<padhu> snarkster:  then?
<scriptwarlock> opitzs, machine, os, chipset
<jlk> 21
<padhu> where is the configuration now?
<snarkster> easy to do, just shutdown your DM (ie gdm, kdm,xdm which ever your using) goto cli mode type sudo X -configure that will produce you a complete xorg.conf file
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: ubuntu lucid, 32 bit, nvidia 9800 gt
<spartan117> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<spartan117> @info
<spartan117> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<oremj> snarkster: ah, so it just isn't there by default, but is still supported?
<snarkster> its used for options only.. doesnt really use it anymore
<acicula> oremj: by default X configures automatically, but you can still force the use of an xorg.conf by creating one
<oremj> acicula: snarkster: thanks for the help
<snarkster> your welcome
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: it can't load nvidia glx, because it is not installed. However I can't find a pckage to install it.
<acicula> opitzs: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<terrid> hi does anyone know if there is an apache hep channel?
<sabry> eccomi sulla live
<terrid> help*
<opitzs> acicula: through jockey
<acicula> terrid: #apache ?
<scriptwarlock> optizs, have you visited here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/nvidia-glx-185/185.18.36-0ubuntu9
<erUSUL> terrid: /msg alis list *apache*
<snarkster> anyone got any idea why HDMI video out is not working
<acicula> i dont know what jockey is
<acicula> got an url?
<erUSUL> terrid: it is #httpd
<agentgasmask> Hi, what package is dch included in? I'm running lucid.
<acicula> snarkster: err, define not working, what are you doing, what doesnt work or works as you expected it to?
<erUSUL> acicula: jockey == System>Admin>hardware drivers
<acicula> ah
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: what is dch ?
<acicula> that should've pulled in the glx drivers?
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: I was not sure about 185, because ubuntu wants 195 and there was some webpage about incompatibility with 185 and current xorg
<opitzs> scriptwarlock: but I can install it
<snarkster> acicula: i plug my tv into my laptop and nothing no sound or video of any kind
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: from googling, I think it is "debchange"
<chka> I need help with what to put in make_options and options in apt_build.conf. My CPU arch is Barcelona.
<acicula> agentgasmask: just type in the executable name at the console
<acicula> snarkster: how are you you enabling the video out?
<padhu> terrid: #httpd
<erUSUL> !find dch
<ubottu> Found: 3dchess, dchroot, dchroot-dsa, libgdchart-gd2-noxpm, libgdchart-gd2-noxpm-dev
<snarkster> tried using the monitors function.. nothing it just wants to mirror
<acicula> snarkster: under system->preferences->display
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: it is from this guide: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics   - section 7.14
<acicula> there is a same iamge in al monitors option you can (un)tick
<snarkster> acicula: no display, just monitors
<terrid> padhu and erUSUL: thank you
<acicula> snarkster: i dont understand
<mobal> hi
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: may be dchroot then
<root_> hi
<snarkster> acicula: system-preferences-monitor
<snarkster> it will not untick
<padhu>  terrid: yw
<acicula> is it greyed out, or does clicking have no effect?
<root_> Iam new
<agentgasmask> erUSUL: when I just typed dch in the terminal, it suggested "devscripts", so I think I have it now. Thanks
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: ok
<agentgasmask> acicula: Thanks
<snarkster> greyed out
<AbhiJit> hello root_
<erUSUL> terrid: no problem
<root_> I can not speak English verey well
<acicula> snarkster: do you see two outputs?
<snarkster> no
<AbhiJit> root_, which is your language?
<fry_> root_: are you logged in as root?
<erUSUL> root_: what is your native language
<acicula> root_: are you using backtrack by any chance as you seem to be connecting as root, which is not a very good idea
<Quantum_Ion> What is your native language ?
<AbhiJit> fry_, no
<scriptwarlock> optizs, you might have visited here also http://www.ubunturoot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-problems-with-xorg-and.html but then again as what they said "at your own risk". so what would you want to achive on this driver?
<alexg_> did anyone managed to get vim-latexsuite working on ubuntu?
<root_> arab
<snarkster> under krandr i see both but they are overlaid on top of each other
<AbhiJit> !ar | root_
<ubottu> root_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Quantum_Ion> Use google translate to construct your sentences in english
<erUSUL> !arab
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> :'(
<erUSUL> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<acicula> snarkster: can you move the screens around ?
<snarkster> no
 * AbhiJit goes 
<root_> yap
<Quantum_Ion> What kind of Arab are you ?
<root_> saudi
<AbhiJit> !ot | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erUSUL> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<acicula> hmm well i dont know anything about kxrandr, can you paste the output of xrandr -q in a console, close the monitor preferences beforehand and reopen it afterwards
<snarkster> using xrandr --verbose does show the tv, but its scrambled
<root_> I love Amrca
<acicula> snarkster: can you pastebin the output?
<Quantum_Ion> الله أكبرالله أكبرالله أكبر
<Mathuin> I am able to enable jumbo frames by 'sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000'.  What exactly do I need to do in /etc/network/interfaces to make this a permanent change?  The manual page for the interfaces file only has 'mtu' under the 'manual' settings.
<nickhtp> bot
<erUSUL> Mathuin: if you use interfaces you can use a pre-up line with that command
<Quantum_Ion> Mathuin, you need a text editor like nano or gedit to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file
<Mathuin> I've got the file open in an editor, and eth0 is mentioned in two lines -- 'auto eth0' and '#iface eth0 inet dhcp'.
<Mathuin> Do I need 'iface eth0 pre-up ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000' ?
<root_> bay every bary I will see u leatr
<snarkster> http://pastebin.com/UzcRMnG5
<perlsyntax> How do i install pygtk if i want to build it my own?
<Quantum_Ion>  Allah hu Ackbar
<perlsyntax> i do this build-dep
<perlsyntax> not sure what package it under.
<erUSUL> Mathuin: the line is commented out? you have a # in front of it?
<Quantum_Ion> sudo -i apt-get install pygtk
<Mathuin> erUSUL: the exiting interfaces file has 'auto eth0' and '#iface eth0 inet dhcp'.
<perlsyntax> thans
<perlsyntax> thanks
<acicula> snarkster: are you using an intel ati or nvidia gpu, just paste the output of lspci | grep VGA if you dont know
<fry_> whats the greatest offtopic channel?
<erUSUL> Mathuin: that line has no effect. is commanted out. you are managing your connection with Network manager?
<snarkster> acicula: ATI Radeon
<erUSUL> !ot | fry_ maybe #defocus too
<ubottu> fry_ maybe #defocus too: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mathuin> erUSUL: yes, I believe so.  I do a lot of right-clicking on the top menu bar on my GUI to manipulate the network interfaces.
<sc30317>  I want to setup my own debian x86 repository locally.  There seems to be bunch of different documentation on how to do this.  Has anyone done this recently, and have any advice?
<Chaos2358> itai_michaelson are you still in here?
<acicula> snarkster: default drivers or did you activate the hardware drivers
<quidnunc> sc30317: Are you interested in simply caching?
<sc30317> quidnunc, yea I think so
<sc30317> but if I could have it update as well that would be cool
<snarkster> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<snarkster>  no just the default stuff
<sresu> Will Ubuntu/Kubuntu perform on AMD AthlonTM  II Neo single core processors? How will it perform?
<erUSUL> Mathuin: ok; then use a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/ ?
<sresu> *work on
<Quantum_Ion> sometimes it takes to damn long to compile a tar.gz package and sometimes there are always dependency issues so I guess its best to use apt-get install
<quidnunc> sc30317: That is, when one computer on your network requests a package it is downloaded from the internet but subsequent requests from the same package are fetched from the cache
<erUSUL> sc30317: #debian ?
<sc30317> quidnunc, yes
<sc30317> erUSUL, they didn't answer my question (yet)
<gdb> s/apt-get/aptitude/g
<quidnunc> sc30317: I have used approx in the past nad have been reasonably happy with it
<acicula> snarkster: i see your display is visible in xrandr, but in the Display wizard you only see your lcd screen still?
<Quantum_Ion> erUSUL, Debian and Ubuntu are pretty compatiable
<nebula_> How to install it could you tell me ". / setup.py clean install [- prefix =...] "
<sc30317> quidnunc, this seems to give me a bunch of options:  I want to setup my own debian x86 repository locally.  There seems to be bunch of different documentation on how to do this.  Has anyone done this recently, and have any advice?
<sc30317> quidnunc, this seems to give me options: http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository
<Mathuin> erUSUL: so there's no standard way to do this. :-)
<quidnunc> sc30317: My suggestion for your use case was to use approx.
<erUSUL> Mathuin: no; NM has its own scripts too
<sc30317> quidnunc, you know where this any documentation on that?
<snarkster> no in xrandr cli i see both monitors in the wizard in gnome i see just the laptop, in krandr i see both but the laptop is ontop of the hdmi
<Mathuin> erUSUL: okay, so NM keeps its scripts in the /etc/network/if-up.d/ directory?
<sc30317> quidnunc, I see this page http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/approx
<quidnunc> sc30317: maybe http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-multiple-debian-systems-with-approx.html
<sc30317> but I am not sure what I need to do about it
<erUSUL> Mathuin: for NM check this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20Startup%20for%20NetworkManager
<quidnunc> sc30317: Do you have any experience administering a debian system?
<acicula> snarkster: what if you enable the device via xrandr
<sc30317> quidnunc, a little bit; obviously not enough :\
<zagabar> How come that some channels on freenode are invite only? Like #java? :S How can I get invited?
<snarkster> i dont know how to enable a device via xrandr
<quidnunc> sc30317: Look at the link a posted before and this one http://wiki.flexion.org/ApproxServer.html
<acicula> zagabar: register with frenode and you can probably join
<quidnunc> sc30317: Hopefully they are enough
<zanberdo> I'm running ubunut 10.04 with an MGA G200 video card. I can only get 800x600 resolution. I've created an xorg.conf file and have even modified it to include Modes 1024x768 for each display but still I only get 800x600. How can I push my display to 1024x768?
<nebula_> How to install it could you tell me ". / setup.py clean install [- prefix =...] "
<Mathuin> erUSUL: looking...
<acicula> snarkster: err i think this should be it xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode <same resolution as your lvds screen> --enable -rightoff LVDS
<tacomaster> ok i just installed broadcom-sta driver and all of a sudden i get a listing of my card in network manager but when i do a sudo iwlist scan it says that it doesnt support scanning?
<acicula> snarkster: that should be right-of
<erUSUL> Mathuin: i will just do « echo 'sudo ifconfig $IFACE mtu 9000' | sudo tee > /etc/network/if-up.d/mtu  » then « sudo chmod +x /etc/network/if-up.d/mtu »
<Mathuin> erUSUL: that looks reasonable enough.  Out of curiosity, what happens to a wifi interface that sees that command?  It'll just fail, right?
<snarkster> not work
<erUSUL> Mathuin: i guess
<acicula> snarkster: does the screen flicker at all?
<erUSUL> Mathuin: you can check the iface name and only run the command on eth* interfaces
<Mathuin> erUSUL: this will be running as root, do I need sudo?
<erUSUL> Mathuin: if [[ "$IFACE" == eth* ]]; then ifconfig ....; fi
<snarkster> nope
<padhu> Guys, I tried to install SQlite Manager Firefox plug-in, But it told that SQlite Manager could not be installed becauseit is not compactable to Firefox 3.6.2
<erUSUL> Mathuin: if you use bash ...
<padhu> I have an xpi file. How can i install it seperately?
<Pentium3> Hello.
<snarkster> it just keeps giving me the help screen
<thiebaude> i have a question, in the morning when i start the computer the hard drive makes a loud noise for a min or so then stops ,wonder anyone have a solution to this problem, thanks
<acicula> snarkster: i cant really find much else to try, but i've never had issues with hdmi much myself. Does the flgrx give the same result?
<thiebaude> spinning noise i beleive
<tacomaster> can someone help me with my wireless would be awsome :P i installed broadcom-sta driver today and like normal my wireless card shows in my network manager as a wireless card but it doesnt show any wifi networks so i went to terminal and typed sudo iwlist scan and that wireless card said that "Failed to read scan data: Invalid argument"
<snarkster> interesting
<snarkster> if i put xrandr --output HDMI-0 --right-of lvds the laptop screen flickers, but nothing on the tv
<pksadiq> thiebaude: If it is like tech ..tech.. in regular intervals, I beleive it is hardly damaged, which cannot be repaired :(
<thiebaude> no, just one long noise,lol
<thiebaude> pksadiq,
<thiebaude> then it stops
<Mathuin> erUSUL: I think I have to tinker with the script, but in general it looks great.
<Mathuin> Thank you so much!
<erUSUL> Mathuin: no problem
<Mathuin> erUSUL: knowing the right place is more than half the battle. :-)
<sresu> Will Ubuntu/Kubuntu work on AMD AthlonTM II Neo single core processors? How will it perform?
<ThinWhiteDuke> some of my ubuntu apps can't listen  on ports
<thiebaude> i have amd dual core opteron sresu
<rusivi> padhu: As per  SQlite Manager plug-in website, must have at least 3.6.4 -> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5817/
<Thomas_Nie> Hi folks, can someone help me please? I am here in a datacentre at a server and need some WWW-Research (have no GUI here, so cannot browse)
<wmarone> anyone booted the Ubuntu live cd on EFI in VirtualBox?
<ThinWhiteDuke> vuze can but ktorrent cant
<seniili> does ubuntu 10.10 apply some it its own patches to transmission that alter its behaviour in the notification area so that left click brings up menu instead of show/hide?
<akashm> hi alll
<sresu> thiebaude: Its about Dell Inspiron M101z
<acicula> just ask Thomas_Nie
<shazzr> Thomas_Nie: install links, the browser.
<thiebaude> ahh ok
<pksadiq> thiebaude: and too its not a problem related to ubuntu
<akashm> i have one question
<snarkster> last time i tried fglrx nothing worked.
<thiebaude> my bad i jjst seen where you said single core,lol
<thiebaude> just
<acicula> snarkster: yeah that doesnt really tell me much :/, trying the hardware driver is all i got
<Thomas_Nie> shazzr: Thanks, that was my intention :-)
<rusivi> Thomas_Nie: May want to virtualize a GUI and encrypt-stream it to an approved box.
<snarkster> its installing
<acicula> snarkster: err then dont try that. You could test with a ubuntu 10.10 RC live cd and see if you have more luck?
<shazzr> Thomas_Nie: so problem, or rather challenge, solved?
<snarkster> thanks for your help tho
<thiebaude> pksadiq, np when i had windows 7
<Quantum_Ion> ubuntu runs on just about every computer platform now
<snarkster> ill download the rc iso
<sresu> thiebaude: It will work?
<Thomas_Nie> rusivi: later on it will be possible, i am setting up this box right now and have only console
<thiebaude> oh yes no problem at all
<Quantum_Ion> you can always buy an external usb hardrive and load ubuntu on it and it willl run on any machine
<snarkster> time for a smoke break..
<thiebaude> sresu,
<Thor^^> Hi, how can I resolve that libcurl4-cares-dev does not want to install because it relies on libcurl3-cares?
<sresu> thiebaude: I heard amd have some issues
<shadowscene> Thor^^, install libcurl3-cares ?
<akashm>  when i try try to run $ gksudo ./myscript, it doesnt do anything
<acicula> Thor^^: you can force the issue, but its better to just isntall the dependencies
<rusivi> Thomas_Nie: bring your laptop in w/ 3G/4G/WiFi, and set up a temp stand next to your console.
<thiebaude> wonder if i should stick to LTS realeases
<akashm> any suggestions?
<thiebaude> im using ubuntu 10.10
<Thor^^> shadowscene: this is the error then: libcurl3-cares: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.1 is to be installed
<thiebaude> sresu, yes, my computer cant shut down it only restarts
<padhu> rusivi: i am using lucid. How can i install it. any older plug-ins available in ubuntu repo?
<thiebaude> when i try to shut it down,lol
<shadowscene> Thor^^, have you tried installing openssl as well
<tacomaster> does anyone have an idea on my wireless problem i stated?
<VISITOR13020> hello
<Thor^^> shadowscene: apt say that it's currently latest version
<VISITOR13020> What's the difference between ubuntu studio and ubuntu desktop
<acicula> the dependency lists a newer version, k<m, it wants m but k is available
<shadowscene> Thor^^, try updating your repository
<shadowscene> sudo apt-get update
<shadowscene> I think
<acicula> Thor^^: are you using any non default archives or ppa's?
<elb0w> Such a shame theres no native query browser for ubuntu
<elb0w> would of been nice
<erUSUL> elb0w: define "native query browse"
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  can I download the new ubuntu font somewhere?
<Thor^^> shadowscene: did it, still claim 0.9.8 is latest(which seems to be from the ssl page as well)
<thiebaude> elb0w, what is native query browser?
<shadowscene> VISITOR13020, the Ubuntu Desktop is more meant for regular joe computer users who want something that works for them
<elb0w> Navicat and heidisql requires wine
<elb0w> and the mysql-query-browser is crap
<shadowscene> Ubuntu Studio (iirc) is for uh
<acicula> Thor^^: how are you installing libcurl4-cares-dev?
<Thor^^> acicula: using manheim mirror
<shadowscene> god
<shadowscene> i cant remember
<VISITOR13020> so you dont know the answer to my question is what you're saying
<aeon-ltd> howlymowly: yes, first google link http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<VISITOR13020> i know what ubuntu desktop is because i use it, but studio looks more intriguing
<Thor^^> acicula: sudo apt-get install libcurl4-cares-dev libcurl3-cares libssl0.9.8 is the command right now
<Pici> !studio | VISITOR13020 shadowscene
<ubottu> VISITOR13020 shadowscene: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<rusivi> padhu: I am using Lucid 32x and highest Firefox update is 3.6.10, update FFvand let us know if that works out for you.
<VISITOR13020> THANKS UBOTTU
<shadowscene> Pici: Thanks. I knew it had something to do with a/v
<VISITOR13020> GOD MY PUSSY SMELLS
<acicula> Thor^^: well if liburl3-cares wants a newer packakge then .9.8k it seems broken
<shadowscene> ...rofl what
<shadowscene> how mature
<Thor^^> acicula: and how can I resolve that? or who can?
<acicula> Thor^^: its is kind of odd too that a newer lib depends on an older vrsion of the same lib
<acicula> Thor^^: im just double checkking on google
<scriptwarlock> what was that all about?
<acicula> Thor^^: can you post the list of repositories you are using
<Mathuin> I suspect someone stepped away from their computer without locking their screen. :-)
<Thor^^> sec I'll pastebin it
<acicula> Thor^^: because it appears you are using someones PPA
<ganeshran> hi can someone tell me a good program for logging internet usage data transfer
<nukunu> Hello, how do I install .jar files
<Dr_Willis> nukunu:  you run them...  java -jar foo.jar
<ganeshran> I tried bandwidthd but it gave me an error. couldnt open a .conf file
<Dr_Willis> or was it java --jar foo.jar
<acicula> ganeshran: iptraf?
<acicula> its nice and small and pretty detailed
<ganeshran> acicula: thanks. Does this log all internet traffic?
<shadowscene> Wireshark
<shadowscene> @acicula
<acicula> ganeshran: thats an ambiguous statement
<nukunu> ganeshran: i have installed jamvm but i seem to get an error when i run jamvm -jar foo.jar
<ganeshran> acicula: I have two connections - one wlan0 and one i run through wvidal
<acicula> or question even
<tiox> Can anyone tell me where I can get ia32_libs_gtk?
<acicula> shadowscene: Wireshark is in a different league altogether
<acicula> definitly not practical for monitoring usage
<Thor^^> acicula: http://pastebin.ca/1957010
<rindolf> Hi all. Some spammers have joined #firefox on irc.mozilla.org and said that "This channel has move to #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net". Are you aware of that?
<acicula> ganeshran: try it, its free, if you dont like it search using apt-cache and grep for more programs that monitor bandwith
<ganeshran> acicula: by usage i meant only the amount of data transferred
<Dr_Willis> No idea what jamvm is..
<Thor^^> acicula: I think I know who I can slap around for that as well the secondlife repo is prob the issue >.<
<ganeshran> acicula: ok i will install it and check
<acicula> Thor^^: o_O
<Dr_Willis> rindolf:  not a lot that this channel can do about it in any case..
<hasek79> i have linux on half my hd and windows on the other... is there a way to boot windows in safe mode b/c i dont have that option in the boot loader
<acicula> rindolf: try getting ahold of an op in #freenode to dispense punishment
<leo> hoal
<Dr_Willis> hasek79:  i thought one hit F8 or somthing as windows booted to force it into safe mode.. ask in #windows
<ganeshran> hasek79: After you select the Vista/XP loader on linux boot menu, try pressing F8 or the equivalent ke
<leo> hola de colombia
<leo> alguien q me pueda ayusar
<rindolf> acicula: I don't know who these spammers were.
<ganeshran> hasek79: safe mode is not a boot menu option normally
<acicula> !co
<aeon-ltd> !columbia | leo
<scriptwarlock> hasek79, if your fast enough to press the f8 after a quick enter key then you can boot in safe mode
<Thor^^> acicula: it's a chroot cause I want to separate build enviroment from my day to day enviroment, I checked against the standard setup that my main uses and it doesn't have libcurl4-cares at all
<ganeshran> hasek79: with windows, you can actually be quite slow and still make it :P
<acicula> Thor^^: yeah thats what i found too
<leo> hola de colombia
<wedwo> !es | leo
<acicula> Thor^^: either slap the package manager around with a alrge trout, or repackage the offending packages yourself
<Dr_Willis> F8 = so Logical! :)
<ubottu> leo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> Night all/
<veteran> does anynone know if there is a programm for graphic design and python?
<acicula> Thor^^: repackaging an existing package is relatively easy
<ganeshran> does iptraf require sudo access? It is asking me to.
<acicula> gtk layout manager?
<Thor^^> acicula: is there any way to force it or do I have to compile myself?
<acicula> ganeshran: yeah any monitor will
<dynamicFail> s
<aeon-ltd> veteran: in the same app?
<ganeshran> acicula: Ok is it safe to run applications like that. I usually avoid sudo
<acicula> Thor^^: well you can use dpkg to inject the package and ignore the whining of apt-get
<queso> When sudo-ing as a user that doesn't have a ~, does /etc/skel/.bashrc get loaded?
<acicula> Thor^^: but it wont stop until you make it happy
<veteran> aeon-ltd, can i design the programm interface and thes write python code?
<dynamicFail> Dr_Willis: How would I restore a imaged drive with DD from an external... you couldn't dd over your active drive I imagine.. do you need to use a live cd or something?
<acicula> ganeshran: there are inherent risks to running any program as root, however you cant monitor the interfaces as a normal user
<aeon-ltd> veteran: not sure, you mean like a wysiwyg python IDE?
<ganeshran> acicula: ok I will run it as root
<ganeshran> acicula: thanks for the help
<veteran> aeon-ltd, what is wysiwg ??
<ganeshran> do monitoring applications make the internet slow.
<aeon-ltd> veteran: what you see is what you get
<D4CH> quick question: I'm installing 10.04 netbook version on my netbook, when 10.10 comes out, will that just be an update through update manager or do I have to wipe and reinstall? I'm new to ubuntu
<hasek79> it had that choice to hit f8 before i put linux  on here now i dont get a chance to see it
<ganeshran> D4CH: Just an update
<D4CH> aweomse
<D4CH> Awesome*
<D4CH> Thanks
<acicula> ganeshran: it can, but in this case you probably wont know the difference
<ganeshran> hasek79: Linux's boot menu is one level before windows loads. So whatever you used to do you can still do
<acicula> hasek79: just start hammering f8
<aeon-ltd> D4CH: be sure to keep up with releases though, as falling 2 releases behind can cause upgrade problems
<acicula> or f5?
<hasek79> lol
<veteran> aeon-ltd, not sure...forget what i say.lets see.if i want to write a programm in python what can i do to make the interface?
<hasek79> ok ill try that thank you
<D4CH> aeon-ltd: Just updating when it requires me to?
<aeon-ltd> veteran: oh ok, then sorry i do not know of any app that can do that
<ganeshran> On what timezone is 10.10 releasing?
<jamil_1>  Hi, I am behind a proxy with basic authentication and I have my credential in format: Domain\id:passwd. It works for most of the application but for goldendict, wireshark shows that it send only id:passwd and skips the domain. Any clue/help ?
<aeon-ltd> D4CH: pretty much, although 10.04 is LTS so not updating will be fine aswell
<ganeshran> I meant at what timezone's 12:00 AM will 10.10 release
<dynamicFail> has anyone here used fsarchiver before?
<D4CH> LTS?
<aeon-ltd> D4CH: long term support
<D4CH> Gotcha. Thanks
<ganeshran> 9.04 says good bye this 23'rd.
<ganeshran> RIP
<imanc> http://swarmation.com/
<toad> Hi, could anybody help me http://dpaste.com/254594/
<acicula> imanc: please dont advertise link
<magicianlord> Does Unity work on Openbox?
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, I would always recommend a back hard drive and use rsync to back up all your important ubuntu files
<acicula> toad: try adding a target directory to move to?
<ganeshran> Quantum_Ion: I back up all my data regulary :)
<toad> acicula: what
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, lol yeah but most new users of computer operating systems don't
<acicula> toad: that code just moves (i).mp3 to i.mp3
<toad> acicula: of course, rename the file
<aeon-ltd> Quantum_Ion: heh if only it was free or incredibly cheap to backup whole systems :)
<Quantum_Ion> When those USB hardrives can hold about 500GB of data or more backing up will be an easy tash for most users
<ganeshran> external drives already do
<glebihan> toad: replace old="a ($i).mp3" by old="a\\ ($i).mp3"
<tacomaster> does a wireless card have to have a wlan* prefix to work properly?
<Quantum_Ion> aeon-ltd, That is were cloud computing will come in you will backup your hardrive to a cloud computing service
<Quantum_Ion> I rather backup my data to a USB external hard drive or a USB stick
<ganeshran> If we can make data transfer fast enough, our data should be on the cloud
<aeon-ltd> Quantum_Ion: yeah, although the internet speed where i'm from is incredibly slow to grow, (compared to japan, korea etc)
<ganeshran> with redundancy
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, true the internet is not as fast as it should be
<dynamicFail> anyone here familar with fsarchiver? I was wondering if it is possible backup an entire drive instead of individual parititons?
<Thor^^> acicula: is there any way to force it or do I have to compile myself?
<ganeshran> aeon-ltd: tell me about it . I am on a 2mbps connection :(
<aeon-ltd> dynamicFail: read the man pages for it, it may have more details
<ganeshran> and sad part is, its the fastest around here for affordable cost
<acicula> Thor^^: you can install the deb via dpkg and tell it to ignore dependencies
<tron__> i am going to do a fresh install of ubuntu 10.10 once the final version is released. Is there a way to backup the list of PPAs because I want to add them back.?
<Thor^^> ah k
<acicula> Thor^^: this will pretty much break your package manager though
<shazzr> Is there a command I can run to check the "health" of my HD? My computer keeps hanging without any reason...
<aeon-ltd> tron__: just cooy your sources.list
<aeon-ltd> *copy
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, In this crazy economy they charge a lot for telcom services nowadays blah !
<jonnor> In Ubuntu packages, which status should I use when the bug has been fixed upstream? (that is, in the applications development version)
<acicula> Thor^^: you can inject a dependency without actually installing the package, that will fix apt-get nagging
<tron__> aeon-ltd, thats it? it won't break anything?
<acicula> but i've never tried that myself, google for injecting dependencies in apt-get
<ganeshran> too much if you ask me. Internet should be everywhere like its in S.Korea
<jonnor> shazzr: smartmontools
<aeon-ltd> tron__: hopefully not :), assuming canonical sdon't introduce new PPAs for stock ubuntu, besides you can just add the lines you;ve put in to the new sources.list
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, If you live in America they want you to pay top dollar for every service really
<frank82vt>  I can install Ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.30.1) in LVM2 partitions, but i cant do the same whit ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.34). How can i solve this?
<aeon-ltd> !8.10 | frank82vt
<ubottu> frank82vt: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tron__> aeon-ltd, uhm ok...is there any app that can do it for third party ppas only?
<ganeshran> Quantum_Ion: Yup.. but bandwidth in the developed world is still cheaper than the developing world :(
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, okay where are you from India ?
<aeon-ltd> tron__: not sure, the lines are at the bottom of the file anyway, its not much work
<ganeshran> Quantum_Ion: yup
<tron__> aeon-ltd, ok thanks :)
<aeon-ltd> tron__: ok, glad i could help (although it wasn't the shortest method) :)
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, I would think India and China had the highest speed internet networks nowadays since most of the global economy is operating out of Asia
<acicula> ganeshran: wireless broadband technologies will soon fill that void. much quicker and cheaper then putting in cables
<veteran> does anyone know if i can write python on Qtdesigner?
<aeon-ltd> acicula: and much more prone to interference
<ganeshran> Quantum_Ion: Nah. Corporate offices have wonderful connections. Fibre. very reliable. But home internet penetration is still less and so is bandwidth
<ganeshran> acicula: Hope so.
<sburwood> I've a question that could be in either ubuntu or in ubuntu+1.  If I upgrade to Maverick (which is still in rc), will I be able to (and will that change anything) to reupgrade starting on October 10th when Maverick is released officially
<Quantum_Ion> ganeshran, okay I understand
<acicula> aeon-ltd: true, but thats less of an issue in low density areas then it is in a metropole
<acicula> sburwood: yes
<aeon-ltd> acicula: yeah, seeing how san francisco failed at city wide wifi
<invisible> hey everyone im a dumb
<aeon-ltd> !ot | invisible
<ubottu> invisible: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sburwood> invisible, you aren't dumb
<veteran> does anyone know if i can write python on Qtdesigner?
<ganeshran> around here Wireless still has slower speeds compared to wirted
<nuestra> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dynamicFail> anyone here familar with fsarchiver? I was wondering if it is possible backup an entire drive instead of individual parititons?
<ganeshran> even though the theoretical speeds are higher.
<dynamicFail> !fsarchiver
<invisible> :( yes i am
<flintwestwood> hi there, is there any way to stop ubuntu from broadcastin gits machine name? when i log into my router i can see the name of my computer. that oncerns me when i connect to public wifi
<acicula> aeon-ltd: well city wide wifi wont work, because the 2.4Ghz band is too crowded and not big enough even with small cells to cope
<aeon-ltd> veteran: please try google sometime, http://www.cs.usfca.edu/~afedosov/qttut/ (that was the first link)
<sburwood> invisible: You aren't dumb unless you have the ability to learn and refuse to do so. (if you remain ignorant)
<erUSUL> flintwestwood: the router has it becouse your machine is a dhclient of it
<Quantum_Ion> flintwestwood, edit /etc/hostname file
<flintwestwood> well, when my xbox is pugged in, it doesnt show up as xbox
<sburwood> acicula: Thanks
<flintwestwood> its just -------
<sburwood> bye everyone
<aeon-ltd> acicula: have you heard of 'super wifi'?
<erUSUL> flintwestwood: your xbox has no hostname set ...
<flomaster> hello I am looking to copy 3 files from a directory via one command line example  /media/foo  /media/bar /media/foobar   to  /newlocation/foo /newlocation/bar /newlocation/foobar  I know how do copy one at a time, but  how do I do all 3 one one command line ?
<acicula> aeon-ltd: err what standard would that be
<flintwestwood> will that affect terminal in any way?
<ganeshran> will large area wifi work in the US, given teh geographical size and that vast areas are underpopulated
<acicula> wifi doesnt do so well as a long range transmission system, despite people managing large distances
<aeon-ltd> acicula: unnannouced so far iirc, but its the same except it operates between 50-700mhz
<erUSUL> flomaster: cp /media/{foo,bar,foobar} /newlocation/
<ganeshran> I used to work for Dell before (yes, tech support), and a lot of customers in MST region still used dial up
<aeon-ltd> acicula: this lower frequency should improve on that
<flomaster> erUSUL: thank you very much  :)
<flintwestwood> ok, once i change the machine name, do i have to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<churl> Anyone know an app to make an mp3 tagged as a podcast?  I hear tell it's a bit of work.
<acicula> aeon-ltd: yeah its basicalyl the old tv spectrum?
<aeon-ltd> acicula: yeah it is limited to the white spaces between old tv spectrums
<ganeshran> flintwestwood: can some see your machine name on public wifi?
<flintwestwood> yes
<flintwestwood> and thats not disco disco
<dhiry2k> getting error in installing xfce4 or lxde as no such package
<dhiry2k> i am trying to install for arm using chroot
<aeon-ltd> dhiry2k: search it in synaptics
<aeon-ltd> dhiry2k: oh, please ignore my messahe
<aeon-ltd> *message
<dhiry2k> aeon i am in chroot jail
<acicula> aeon-ltd: looks nice enough, especially if they can standardize the frequencies globally
<aeon-ltd> dhiry2k: do a 'sudo apt-get update' first to get new package lists
<faure> hi all. if I want to run a command like "sudo chown -R user:user dir" every hour, do I just write that command in a text file and save it in my cron.hourly folder ?
<dhiry2k> aeon-ltd, that also i did but not getting package name
<ukev> hi, which library can I use to change compiz settings from commandline?
<acicula> faure: well it has to be executable or you have to schedule a cronjob that executes the commands in the text file every hour
<dhiry2k> may be need to add some more repo entry
<Sebastiaan> I have a problem with my hp dv7. I can only boot it with vesa and nomodeset flag. Else all I get is a black screen, even in recovery mode. No hotkeys work. 10.10 manages to recover to a shell, but still fail at a normal boot. Any solutions?
<erUSUL> faure: o-0! what the **** are you doing that requires doing that?
<dhiry2k> not sure which entry need to add in sources.list for marvick arm
<KillGuta> Guys, why is KDE so bloated with useless crap and a resource hog?
<Steve973> hello.  I'm trying to install a .deb with dpkg.  Is there a way that I can get more verbose error output?
<erUSUL> KillGuta: you present as fact what is oly your opinion.
<Quantum_Ion> KillGuta, hey if you dont like KDE use GNOME
<acicula> Steve973: verbose flag?
<KillGuta> xD
<MrMagoo> Hi again. Still really struggling with this problem in dpkg: gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_regex_unref. Can't boot into gnome, cant fix broken apt-get packages, can't fix dpkg. Any ideas really appreciated...
<acicula> MrMagoo: any chance of just doing a fresh reinstall?
<Sebastiaan> oh, btw, the live cd boots just fine
<MrMagoo> acicula: Happy to reinstall so long as I can keep files on that FS. Is that doable?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<acicula> MrMagoo: connect another disk, drag over any files to that disk, reinstall and copy them back?
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, Does your hp have an NVidia vide chipset in it ?
<ccw_> hi folks.  has anyone had trouble compiling the standard c++ libraries in ubuntu?  using gcc 4.4 to compile a program that includes <limits>, I get a compiler error about ~300 lines into that file, which I haven't modified from the installed condition
<Steve973> acicula, what is the verbose flag for dpkg?
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: no, it's an ATI/i5 hybrid
<kanzie> Any good guide for setting up redmine on my ubuntu 10?
<aeon-ltd> dhiry2k: sorry to leave you hanging but googling around i can't find any sources.lists or ppas for maverick arm devices
<acicula> Steve973: err lookit up using  man dpkg pageup/down and q to exit
<flintwestwood> brb rebooting comp
<Steve973> acicula, there is no verbose flag.
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, HP Computers are weird when it comes to running alternative operating systems
<ThinWhiteDuke> is there anyway to forward ports to my PS3 using ICS in Ubuntu lucid lynx
<acicula> Steve973: sool, maybe the apt-get or dpkg log can tell you anything?
<erUSUL> ThinWhiteDuke: enable the apropiate iptables/ufw rules ...
<acicula> Sebastiaan: can you disable one of the gpus in the bios?
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: yeah, I noticed :) Ubuntu was the firs distro to run without the 'acpi=off' flag
<MrMagoo> acicula: *nods* A few DBs I'd like to keep. It may come to that, but if at all possible I'd loove to save this machine. All my other machines I'd reformat in a minute, this one I'd loove to keep.
<ThinWhiteDuke> is there a program to do  it
<acicula> MrMagoo: some dbs go in /var
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: no, the bios fails bigtime
<HiddenHeroDH> someone know where to find the "perf_event.h"?
<Steve973> acicula, it only says that it half-installed the package.  I am trying to find out *why*
<acicula> MrMagoo: best way with sql is just to dump the entire database to a file and just read it in
<erUSUL> HiddenHeroDH: probably in the kernel headers
<Steve973> acicula, dpkg.log, that is.
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: just a few useless settings in the bios
<HiddenHeroDH> erUSUL: where? sorry i don't know
<HiddenHeroDH> erUSUL: where can i find the kernel headers?
<erUSUL> HiddenHeroDH: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<MrMagoo> acicula: *nods* Cheers. I'll tinker for another hour or two, but it looks like it might come down to that.
<acicula> MrMagoo: the error means that some function or variable or we is not or no longer present in a library. Basically the two packages are mismatched
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, I wonder never recommend HP computers to anyone just poor quality, HP computers really just cares about Windows
<Sebastiaan> Yeah, I know that now too :)
<acicula> Steve973: i cant find something usefull on debugging the scripts that come with the deb, maybe the packaging wiki has something usefull on it
<acicula> Sebastiaan: can you disable the discret gpu in the bios?
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: If you want, you can read more about my problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584732
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, I used to own an HP laptop that was so buggy there was lawsuit put out on HP for knowningly selling buggy NIVIDIA chipsets with HP Computers
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, okay thanks
<Sebastiaan> acicula: no, I cannot change any usefull bios settings
<Rasuogen> Who would recommend "Open box" over "Black Box" or " Flux Box" I keep leaning toward "open box" as my new lite GUI.
<acicula> can you still return it?
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, Your problem is definately the Crappy HP computer not Ubuntu
<Sebastiaan> acicula sorry? return what?
<Rasuogen> one of my friends just got that Nvidia letter yesterday about the bad GPUs/
<Sebastiaan> no, I know it isn't ubuntu :)
<carmen> Good Morning all
<acicula> the laptop, hybrid gpu setups are still pretty terrible
<Quantum_Ion> Rasuogen, That is what I am talking about
<acicula> under linux that is
<c0rona> Is there yet official 10.10 release party channel?
<Sebastiaan> but i was hoping to still be able to fix itr
<arosen1> Hello, I'm having trouble getting hostapd working I'm using the driver=nl80211, here is what it is telling me when I try to start it. http://pastebin.com/6pFz8kDV
<erUSUL> c0rona: #ubuntu-release-party ?
<Rasuogen> anyone about Open Box? yay or nay
<c0rona> #join ubuntu-release-party
<Sebastiaan> As it worked before the initial updating
<erUSUL> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Quantum_Ion> Rasuogen, NVidia and HP Computers are 2 of the most shady computer parts manufacturers
<MrMagoo> acicula: *nods* Yeah. I'm guessing if I can get libglib-2.0.0 reinstalled it should fall back into place, but I can't reinstall through the repositories. Any ideas for getting that installed without apt-get?
<Quantum_Ion> At least Dell supports Ubuntu and stands by their products
<Quantum_Ion> NVidia and HP only address the issue when there is lawsuit pending
<Sebastiaan> hmm, so, if I dump this (new) laptop, you'd recommend me a dell?
<Schmitty> Dell's support sucks but I'm not really satisfied with anyones support.
<acicula> Sebastiaan: well http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzk0Mw some work is being don
<acicula> MrMagoo: manual download from the mirror and install with dpkg
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, Dell and Gateway usually I have had no problems running Ubuntu
<kermit> argh Evolution has an option to import an addressbook in CSV, but nowhere can i find what fields it wants!
<Quantum_Ion> Sebastiaan, just stay away far away from HP products period
<Sebastiaan> acicula: yeah, but it's not the gpu failing atm...
<Sebastiaan> Quantum_Ion: oh believe me, I will
<kwtm> erUSUL: Are you still there? Was away, came back, saw bits of your text re: networking.  Are you having the same problems as I: can't connect via ethernet?
<MrMagoo> acicula: *nods* I'll try, but dpkg needs to access the broken file in order to install the broken file. Catch-22. ;-)
<erUSUL> kwtm: no; i am not having any problems. i usually here helping others ;P
<acicula> MrMagoo: its never easy
<acicula> Sebastiaan: err what is?
<kwtm> erUSUL: Was it Mathuin you were helping? Darn, guess s/he's gone... could you help walk me through some network problems?
<erUSUL> kwtm: make the question in one line. i would read it and help if i can. others will rad it too
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<Sebastiaan> acicula: hmm, dunno exactly, but since recov.mode also fails, and even after uninstalling AND modprobe -r'ing all video drivers the problem still persists, I guess it must be something else
<cx42net> hello!
<cx42net> I'd like to know, where could I find the icons I got for Downloads, Documents, Pictures in my home folder ? (using gnome)
<svm_invictvs> Oh, hai
<Sebastiaan> acicula: I've attached some xorg log files in this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584732
<Sebastiaan> (second post)
<kwtm> Using Kubuntu 10.04 with no network problems till yesterday, then suddenly won't autoconnect to network via wifi or ethernet. KNetworkManager says "connections unmanaged", can't access right-click menu. Tried "sudo dhclient" which will connect ok for a few minutes ("ping www.google.com" is ok), then it silently loses connection ("ping www.google.com" is 100% packet loss) although still able...
<kwtm> ...to ping router (DD-WRT Linksys 54GL). Doubt router problem since other computers connecting ok, including this WinXP laptop I'm using.
<FloodBot3> kwtm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mkquist__> cx42net: how do you mean? like the icon locations?
<kwtm> FloodBot3, not intentional. ChatZilla automatically put the "Enter".  You should be better programmed.
<svm_invictvs> Does Ubuntu have tools to make an image of a ubuntu system taht I can then use to install to multiple boxes?
<acicula> Sebastiaan: i wouldnt know where to begin tbh, if it worked before id just reinstall and not switch drivers
<acicula> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Sebastiaan> acicula: yeah, I will, 10.10.10 :)
<cx42net> mkquist__: I'm not sure to understand what you mean by location, but for example, for the Download folder, I have a down arrow on the folder, i'd like to create an other folder with the same arrow
<kwtm> erUSUL: Is that the right amount of detail for my question, or should I have made the line shorter (ChatZilla auto-split the line) so FloodBot wouldn't complain?
<nascentmind> hi. I am on lucid. When I do a ctrl+alt+f1 and go to the console my console is completely garbled. I have seen this on 2 machines. How can I fix this?
<akaruz> Hello everyone
<acicula> kwtm: if you can ping your router then your wifi is working fine
<akaruz> is ubuntu 10.10 usefull ?
<Newa> acicula: the usb started working again
<cuddlefish_XO> akaruz: not really. Wait 3 days
<jpds> akaruz: Potentially.
<acicula> Newa: what changed?
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<kwtm> acicula: I am not using Wifi to ping the router.  I am using ethernet. THe question is: why is KNetworkManager "unmanaged"?
<jpds> cuddlefish_XO: useful, not usable.
<Newa> kept machine unpowered for 1 hour
<akaruz> cuddlefish_XO, thanks ;)
<GRZLA> hi guize
<kwtm> Am going to reset router, see if problem goes away.
<acicula> kwtm: i dont know anything about KnetworkManager
<glebihan> cuddlefish_XO: 3 days ?
<cuddlefish_XO> !ask > guize
<glaucous> I'm having a problem, I installed a NVIDIA 260 with latest drivers from NVIDIA, and when running normally Wine and such are working great, but nautilus is extremely slow, and almost hangs the computer. But if I run failsafeX, it is okay.
<dots> lol
<Sebastiaan> hmm, well, I'll be off now, I'll call HP tomorrow, and see if they fail as much as their products and website...
<acicula> Newa: interesting behaviour
<erUSUL> kwtm: kNM connection unmanaged means that you configured it via /etc/network/interfaces? is that correct? is the wired or wifi connection ?
<Tink> Hi all
<acicula> Newa: was the battery empty before?
<acicula> Newa: or is it not a laptop?
<Newa> the bios settings remained unchanged, if that's what you mean
<Newa> it's a desktop machine
<acicula> heh
<Tink> Can anyone help? I'm interested in trying the unity interface of my laptop, but i've got ubuntu desktop installed. is there any easy way?
<acicula> so now it works but we dont know why
<flo_> hi
<flo_> why does ureadahead need a patched kernel, and why is it better than other readaheads?
<glebihan> Tink: just install unity from synaptic or using "sudo apt-get install unity"
<Tink> glebihan: cheers. should i then reboot, or will it start up automatically?
<Newa> yep. messed up usb chip that cannot be easily reset perhaps. I'm thinking of applying the idleness fix also if it would stay working.
<glebihan> Tink: no need to reboot, just log out and log back in selecting unity as desktop session
<Tink> glebihan: fantastic, cheers
<glebihan> !pm > invisible
<ubottu> invisible, please see my private message
<Tink> thanks very much :)
<Newa> now that it works, lsusb gives: Bus 003 Device 006: ID 03f0:3817 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet P2015 series
<cx42net> someone has an idea about where the icons folder is for the ones located in the home folder (Music, Downloads, Picture, etc) ?
<acicula> Newa: could try atx reset when it occurs again, press and hold the power button with the system off and disconnected from the powerline. or check the grounding?
<Newa> acicula: will do if it happens again
<Newa> grounding should be ok, the line is connected to the only grounded socket in the house (kitchen)
<invisible> i feel like a noob to ask but i can get the terminal open i did this http://hoedoejedat.be/ubuntu/terminalvenster-openen-in-ubuntu but the terminal open for 2 sec and ............. then it disappear
<acicula> or try another cable, heh. i've had usb cables before that worked intermittently
<Newa> considering the usb keyboard didn't work either, I'd say the cable is not at fault
<acicula> well it could be shorting the hub
<acicula> though that doesnt seem very likely
<Jinxed--> I just did a dd from my main ubuntu drive to my external drive (the ubuntu drive had sda1, sda2, and sda5) but when I looked at the external drive it just says unknown
<acicula> or route it through a powered hub first. I've had some flaky usb performance myself with an older mothreboard where the keyboard would just work intermittently and vary with the port i was using
<seebs> I have what may be a really stupid newbie question, but I'm stumped.
<acicula> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<seebs> For various Sound Technical Reasons, I must have a package installed which came as a binary package with a single bogus dependency listing.
<seebs> The dependency it thinks it has is a lie.  It works fine without the "missing" package.
<acicula> why did you use DD, and where does it say unknown?
<seebs> But now I cannot interact with apt-get/aptitude without them demanding that I "resolve" the dependency problem.
<seebs> The only "solution" they can suggest is to remove this package.  But I don't want it removed.  I want it politely ignored as though it were not there at all.
<seebs> Is there any way to force apt-get/aptitude/etc. to simply *ignore* a specific package, or dependency, or something?
<jonnor> seebs: modify the package to not include this dep
<seebs> How do I modify a .deb file to not include a dependency?  Note that there is no source form available.  (Long story.)
<jonnor> Ideally the people who made the package should do that
<nascentmind> How do I report a bug for the ctrl+alt+f1 console? what package should I give for apport?
<glebihan> seebs: you can also download the package and install it with "sudo dpkg --force-depends -i package.deb"
<seebs> glebihan:  I did that.
<seebs> ... Wait.  No, I didn't.
<seebs> I did --ignore-depends.
<acicula> i guess kms takes care of swithcing from graphics to terminal? so kernel or xorg?
<jonnor> seebs: a deb is an archive of archives, you should be able to unpack, modify and pack it again
<baggar11> seebs: I think you can also do a --no-install-recommends
<seebs> ... Hmm.  --force-depends doesn't change it, it still does the same thing.
<__filip_> How can i resize my ntfs partion in ubuntu?
<acicula> !resize
<seebs> The problem is that once I have installed the package (which I can do successfully with --force-depends), the entire apt* family of things is unable to perform any operation without "resolving the conflict".
<Drunken> i can tether my htc hd2 on my netbook (ubuntu 9.10 32bit), but when i try to tether on my desktop (10.04 64bit) i cannot connect to the web
<acicula> oh well, gparted should let you do that
<nascentmind> acicula, xorg?
<ActionParsnip> jonnor: dpkg x filename ,to extract debs. If there is a package with duplicated files so refuses to install use: --force-all ,option and log a bug
<jonnor> nascentmind: if you have a KMS enable driver, you should file with the kernel. If not, you should file with the xorg driver you are using
<__filip_> acicula, what i thought but cant find that opin in the gui
<baggar11> Drunken: I tether my laptop with 10.04 to my droid all the time. can you ping the gateway?
<Lateralus> Does anyone know where I can find a deb package for lucid of xserver-xorg-video-intel which has displayport support?
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: sudo apt-get install gparted ,make sure its installed ;)
<blacktooth> __filip__ install it.
<Drunken> baggar: i cannot ping at all. i checked the kern.log and it its throwing an error that doesn't happen on the netbook]
<noob> can some one help me i gonne read it all carefull how unbutu works
<Drunken> rndis_host 2-6:1.0: RNDIS_MSG_QUERY (0x00010202) failed, -47
<baggar11> Drunken: are you getting an ip?
<noob> but for now i only need to juce the terminal
<acicula> __filip_: what are you running as an os now?
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, it is installed
<Drunken> baggar, yes
<__filip_> acicula, 10.10
<baggar11> well that's odd
<Drunken> indeed.
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: then press ALT+F2 and type: gksudo gparted ,it
<blacktooth> try running it from terminal. sudo gparted
<glebihan> seebs: your best options are probably to rebuild the package correcting the dependency issue or to install from source
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: maverick isn't supported here yet. #ubuntu+1 for maverick dude
<baggar11> Drunken: that rndis_msg_query is the error you get when trying to ping the gateway?
<baggar11> aka, your phone?
<Drunken> baggar, i can use ICS to access the cellphone through the netbook. which is extremely slow. i think its something to do with the error above
<Drunken> baggar, no
<ActionParsnip> blacktooth: gksudo for gui apps dude
<seebs> There is no source available, it's a sorta special custom one-off binary package.
<Drunken> the rndis error msg was from kern.log when i enable the connection
<baggar11> ah
<blacktooth> ActionParsnip hmmmm
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, sorry 10.04
<Drunken> and it doesn't do that with the netbook
<seebs> I guess I could just extract the files manually.
<milothebutcher> exit
<baggar11> Drunken: are you doing wifi tether or sub?
<baggar11> hehe, usb?
<Drunken> usb
<Drunken> :)
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: the app should run from the ALT+F2 dialogue
<seebs> That's actually the simplest way -- it's really just a couple of files, I can just unpack them and not have them be known to the package system.
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, nope it is not
<seebs> Still seems weird that there's no way at all to override the dependency check and say "I know you think you need that, but really you don't."
<ThinWhiteDuke> can i make a port open all the  time in ubuntu
<nascentmind> jonnor, I am getting the same problem in ati as well as via chipset
<ThinWhiteDuke> firestarter won't make the port listen
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: try launching it from terminal, the output will help
<ThinWhiteDuke> so i need to force  it open
<ActionParsnip> ThinWhiteDuke: by default they are
<Oscar_> Hi all
<flame_axoneme> hi all
<git__> how can I get firestarter log icmp?
<nascentmind> I am getting error on both ati as well as via chipset. is kms enabled for via?
<ActionParsnip> ThinWhiteDuke: if you are behind a router, you will need to configure that, not ubuntu
<cesurasean> can someone please help me fix this issue with quota? - http://pastebin.com/2rfXwvMz
<flame_axoneme> i'm newbie here and i have connection problem.. +_+
<Oscar_> does anyone have used a phidget board to boot ubuntu into a Blaze?
<git__> i want to see what ip address is attempting or have successfully made a connection to my machine
<ThinWhiteDuke> the router is  configured fine
<ActionParsnip> !details | flame_axoneme
<ubottu> flame_axoneme: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThinWhiteDuke> my laptop is the dmz host
<ThinWhiteDuke>  but ports are  still blocked
<flame_axoneme> how to set huawei e220 modem on linux?
<ActionParsnip> git__: netstat -a ,will show currentconnections
<D4CH> Could someone link me to an explanation on what the keyring is and why I should or should not use it?
<baggar11> Drunken: have you tried, or can you do wifi tether? I actually, only do wifi tethering...
<eross> is it possible to disable mouse buttons #4 and 5, if so how
<Guest87945> using ubuntu how can I format a drive to ntfs that a windows install cd will recognize
<baggar11> Drunken: or wait, is this on your desktop, with no wifi card?
<Drunken> baggar, yes. i love wifi tethering. shame my desktop doesn't have a wifi card
<Drunken> lol
<Drunken> you beat me to it.
<ActionParsnip> D4CH: it remembembers passwords you use to access remote things like ftp servers and samba shares
<rusivi> baggar11: have done usb tethering w/ Android+Ubuntu via Azilink -> http://code.google.com/p/azilink/
<ActionParsnip> baggar11: android comes with a tethering app for most things
<flame_axoneme> i'm using ubuntu 10.04 lucid. When i connect from network manager, 5 seconds later it disconnected automatically. I have already tried umtsmon too. It worked at first, but later it says "can't create PPP connection". Anyone can help?
<ActionParsnip> Guest87945: if you are installing windows, if you make the space unpartitioned then the inster can be told to format it by itself
<ActionParsnip> flame_axoneme: when the connection drops, run: dmesg | tail ,the output will give clues
<Guest87945> ActionParsnip if I remove the partition under linux then boot into the windows install cd and partition the drive it only partitions it as raw not ntfs.
<cx42net> any idea please ?
<flame_axoneme> that happenned when i used huawei e220, now i'm using sierra at/t 881u. works well
<santiago> hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest87945: yes and the windows installer can be told to use the free space and make a new ntfs partition in it
<baggar11> rusivi: I was helping drunken out with his tethering problems. I have a droid, and wifi tether all the time. no probs here. :)
<glaucous> I'm having problems that as soon as NVIDIA drivers are enabled, nautilus is really slow - each folder takes 5 seconds or more to show, and often hang the whole  screen. Wine works perfectly though.
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> I have problem
<santiago> I want to have any software to be availble to check me dvr march 3108
<ActionParsnip> Guest87945: new drives you buy from newegg or whatever are exactly the same, there will be no partition on it and you OS installer has to make it
<Guest87945> ActionParsnip it doesnt, after it creates the new raw partition, the only option it gives me is to install windows onto that partition, but windows wont recognize that partition.
<Drunken> battery died...
<robotti^> I installed new graphics adapter, but I do not have acceleration, and no opengl. And also no support for dual head
<robotti^> Nvidia GPU
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: what is the output of: lsb_release -c ?
<robotti^> what should I do?
<noob> if got a bugg
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, lucid.
<noob> i know it i feel it
<robotti^> should i re-install ubuntu?
<santiago> any informacion to work dvr?
<Anand> hi
<flame_axoneme> actually it's not yet connected. i have searched in all forums that this case also happen many. People give solution, but confusing.. +_+
<ActionParsnip> Guest87945: you tell the OS to format it. Do you seriously think windows users need a seperate boot disk to partition their drives before installing? Windows isn't that bad
<noob> i wanne lurn to juce terminal venster but it wont stay open
<noob> and google hates me
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: did you install the proprietary driver?
<Guest87945> ActionParsnip my whole reason for being in here is because it isnt doing what its supposed to do, its only partitioning the drive as a raw format.
<santiago> luis tu escribe en espanol
<Wicla> Hello. How do I remove problematic nvidia (properitary) drivers from ubuntu? Screen turns blank once gdm should be shown. It's not possible to switch to any other VT
<HaxXxoR> hello
<santiago> hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest87945: i'd ask in ##windows . You can use ntfsprogs and it will give an ntfs option in gparted butpart of the windows install process is to partition and format
<HaxXxoR> anyone here efficient with backtrack?
<ShakeyJake> wicla: the drivers are usually called 'nvidia-current'
<Wicla> Removed all nvidia* packages. This allowed me to boot into the system and I removed the properiary drivers from the hardware/drivers. Once rebooted it ended up not working again
<Guest87945> ActionParsnip ok ill try over there, the ntfs partition that gparted makes windows installer wont recognize either.
<santiago> anyone to know how to work wiht dvr
<ThinWhiteDuke> how do i make a port listen in ubuntu
<ThinWhiteDuke> it's open but won't listen
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, i have gparted and ntfsprogs installed. Right click on the ntfs partion-resize then i cant do anything. The terminal doesnt give anything. Where to go or do?
<ActionParsnip> Wicla: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: make sure the partitions on the disk are all unmounted before starting
<Oscar_> does anyone have used a phidget to boot ubuntu into a Blaze?
<HaxXxoR> anyone efficient with backtrack
<Wicla> ShakeyJake: yeah removed it. It allowed me to boot in "low graphics" mode. They I went to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and remove the properiary drivers. But it still got blank at gdm once rebooted
<Wicla> ActionParsnip: It worked with the open-source drivers
<HaxXxoR> looking for some packages that kind of work like that in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HaxXxoR: backtrack is offtopic here
<LucasNeto> boa tarde galera....
<kwtm> erUSUL: Rebooted router --boy that was more complicated than I thought.  kNM connection unamanged means I don't know what to do now. Refers to both wired and wireless connection (e.g. usually when I plug in ethernet, then it automatically switches to that from wireless, but now it doesn't connect to anything)
<Wicla> Just needs to get rid of the properiary ones :)
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, I cant have any partions mounted on the disk?
<ActionParsnip> Wicla: i'd still try it
<Guest87945> HaxXxor which packages?
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: no
<HaxXxoR> i realize that i was just looking for some stuff like backtrack in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> HaxXxoR: what specifically?
<HaxXxoR> mainly packet snifing and getting on wireless networks
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, Ok, the ntfs partion is unmounted.
<ActionParsnip> HaxXxoR: look into wireshark and aircrack-ng
<ActionParsnip> __filip_: ok,it may work now
<HaxXxoR> get-pkg? them
<ActionParsnip> HaxXxoR: not all wireless adapters can be used in aircrack
<HaxXxoR> would wireshark be more universal
<ActionParsnip> HaxXxoR: they are in the repos. Not hear of "get-pkg"
<wessel> hello, I copy text from a java application, but when I paste it all new lines are missing.
<ActionParsnip> *heard
<wessel> This problem does not occur on windows
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: how I can install it?
<wessel> any way to overcome this problem?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: install what?
<santiago> dvr
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: should I download it from nvidia driver page?
<magicianlord> why doesn't chromium conform to gtk-themes?
<magicianlord> this is preposterous
<kwtm> wessel: Depends where you're pasting to.  Are you pasting into an editor, like Kate, etc.?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: that my new Nvidia GPU problem?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: the on in the repos is the same
<__filip_> ActionParsnip, It is not. problem is i cant click anything in the box that shows after right click-resize.
<dominicdinada> HaxXxoR: You kind of missed the bus by 10 years to just start "Cracking" lawl fail haxor
<xangua> magicianlord: conform¿
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: it canbe made to
<xangua> magicianlord: you can st chromium/chrome to use gtk theme
<xangua> set*
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: how
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: try the 256 version driver from the ppa
<wessel> kwtm, I tried vim, and gedit
<HaxXxoR> lol wow actually more of a security precaution but thanks for the burn?
<magicianlord> with those ugly big buttons on teh right
<xangua> magicianlord: in the preferences
<wessel> I don't understand how to paste in pico or nano
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: should I try ubuntu software center?
<magicianlord> xangua: doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: so you bitch somethingdoes something so strongly, but it actually does. That's funny
<xangua> magicianlord: it does
<magicianlord> what? that sentence is nonsensical.
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: what I should write here?
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: there?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: its in the options. You can use the compacted theme (more vertical space) or have the decorator on the top. Its in the options
<kwtm> wessel: gedit should be ok (but I don't use it, thus not sure). When you paste into gedit, it all comes out in one line?
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: its a 3rd party repo. Websearch and you shall find
<wessel> kwtm, yes
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: is it called the "compacted" theme?
<santiago> any information to install dvr
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: ppa ubuntu 10.04?
<kwtm> Where are you copying from?  Web browser? (Firefox?)
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: I don't. Know the exact words. I'm not at my pc
<ActionParsnip> robotti^: for nvidia 256 driver
<robotti^> ActionParsnip: where I can find that information
<Cojage> 2 more days
<dominicdinada> HaxXxoR: I am not going to get into how fail it is. It is very evident that you are not a security professional
<Cojage> wait
<Cojage> 3 more days
<skiinny> slt tout le monde =)
<vee> Hi there! I am wondering how can i check which application(pid) uses my bandwidth at any given time?
<HaxXxoR> and how is that?
<HaxXxoR> since you seem to know everything?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: I believe it says use gtk theme or somesuch. I'd imagined you'd seen it with the lack of feature being "preposterous" you must've looked first, right?
<Anand> suddenly my audio is not working in ubuntu 9.04...                  mine is a Dell Inspiron with alsa mixer
<magicianlord> well, it's gone for good now.
<dominicdinada> anyhow God I hate adobe I wish that there is a flash alternative for ubuntu
<blacktooth> Why empathy doesnt work when nm-applet crashes, though i am connected to internet?
<Anand> it was working b4
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: i know what it says. changing it to gtk-theme does nothing except change the border colour.
<skiinny> ya pas de francais ? :s
<Jinxed--> Anyone know what is going to happen ? I had a 120 gig harddrive that i imaged to an external drive partition that was 125 gigs using dd, and now I'm in the process of imaging with dd the 125 gig partition a different 120 gig drive... will this work?
<xangua> magicianlord: set it to use the native window decorator as well
<intrader> I am having difficulties with brasero - from  'Applications ->Sound&Video ->Brasero Disk Burner` with blank disk on inserted and showing on desktop -Brasero does not start
<ActionParsnip> Anand: run: killall pulseaudio; rm -r $HOME/.pulse* ,then press ALT+F2 then run: pulseaudio
<kwtm> skiinny: Non, seulement de canadiens.  But this channel prefers English.
<shadowdave> Sparky
<skiinny> a mince :s ya t'il un serveur pour les francais ? =)
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: that's it following the gtk theme. You can get themes for the inside bit on the web
<kwtm> !fr | skiinny
<dominicdinada> HaxXxoR: by the questions asked. But this is off topic  :D
<ubottu> skiinny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<magicianlord> ActionParsnip: it didn't follow the theme though.
<HaxXxoR> well im glad that this is the kind of support that this channel has to offer
<skiinny> merci bocoup =)
<magicianlord> so never mind. i removed it now.
<ActionParsnip> Anand: that's why we need to take steps to fix it ;)
<magicianlord> back to firefox
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: your call
<Anand> ActionParsnip, wat tht does....???
<xangua> !fr | skiinny
<ubottu> skiinny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> Anand: it resets your pulse settings to default
<vee> how do i check which running app uses my bandwidth in a terminal??
<flintwestwood> rebooted and the machine name changed. thanks guys
<santiago> please anyone know how to work with March DVr o any software for
<kwtm> HaxXxoR: Did ou get your question answered?
<blacktooth> Why empathy doesnt work when nm-applet crashes, though i am connected to internet by other means?
<Anand> ActionParsnip, thank u....
<dominicdinada> kwtm: yes he did
<ActionParsnip> Anand: if it doesn't work then you don't lose anything. Also make sure sound isn't muted and such
<HaxXxoR> not really all i did was get bashed for asking a question
<flintwestwood> what was the question?
<D4CH> I love ubuntu more and more, EVERYTHING works on my brand new Samsung N220 netbook :D
<Anand> ActionParsnip, sure
<flintwestwood> yeah, rocks my socks on mah netbook
<D4CH> flintwestwood: are you using the netbook remix?
<kwtm> HaxXxoR: Could you repeat the question please.  I think you were looking for a package?  Or you were looking for recommendations?
<kwtm> Shoot, I have to go now.  Ok, will stay for a few minutes to see if I can help.
<magicianlord> D4CH: how is the new remix? i will be trying it later today
<flintwestwood> nope, i couldnt deal with having to learn another interface. stuck with desktop
<ActionParsnip> I gots puppy on my netbook, it flyyyyyys
<D4CH> magicianlord: I just installed it and its updating now :)
<magicianlord> lol puppy
<stercor> How do I install a .deb into Lucid Lynx?
<dominicdinada> Anyhow so the ffmpeg in the repos doesn't come with theora and the libs for converting flash/video to ogg ?
<HaxXxoR> looking for some packages like backtrack on ubuntu
<magicianlord> D4CH: ok money
<D4CH> hehe
<acicula> stercor: dpkg -i, but its better to install via apt-get
<flintwestwood> im running 10.04 LTS btw.. my laptop isnt "bleeding edge" and all that
<flintwestwood> ohh
<Jinxed-> If I just have the normal desktop version of Ubuntu is it safe to do a live backup using fsarchiver with the option -A since the drive is read/write
<acicula> stercor: or rather to let apt-get fetch the right package for you
<Papyros> can anyone please help me with a problem with mysql and phpmyadmin ?
<D4CH> I unpackaged my netbook today, it had Windows 7 starter and it was LOADED with bloatware
<flintwestwood> so im guessing that this haxxor fellow is trying to crack wpa/wep keys?
<D4CH> so slow
<dominicdinada> !ask | Papyros
<ubottu> Papyros: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stercor> acicula: k.  If it's there.  It's a pidgin-facebook interface.
<santiago> can anyone please help me with DVR March 3108
<acicula> HaxXxoR: backtrack adds and/or modifies some packages to linux. some are also packaged by the ubuntu community, but definitly not all, and transplanting the tools is only partly possible
<Papyros> dominicdinada,  i have  a problem.. #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured) ... And i thing something is wrong with the sock
<flintwestwood> haxxor, install aircrack-ng and kismet.. that should get you going. you might want to look into macchanger as well.. just my $0.02
<HaxXxoR> thanks thats all i was asking and no im not trying to "hack" or "crack" anything just learning
<Papyros> dominicdinada, mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Papyros> error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<Papyros> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<Tom22> Hello, I wonder if someone could help me? My network has stopped working
<stercor> acicula: It was available through apt-get.  Thanks!
<Anand> flintwestwood, can u jus tell me which repos u used to install  aircrack-ng and kismet................
<acicula> HaxXxoR: id use a vm or dualboot system tbh and use a backtrack distro, that way you can also run some test vms to practice on etc
<rneese> afternoon
<magicianlord> I need to find some good sticker to put over the logo on my laptop. Does walmart sell good stickers for that?
<Oscar_> has anyone used the TITAN tool with the Blaze board???
<gilaniali> i am currently logged into as root and wish to add a new account i made to the sudoers file. How do I do that?
<flintwestwood> oh.. .. they are available in the default repos
<HaxXxoR> yeah im using virtual box for it right now was just trying to get past that and see if they had something like that for ubuntu
<Tom22> Hello, I wonder if someone could help me? My network has stopped working
<vee> can any1 please help me, is there a way to monitor which running app uses my bandwidth? please
<HaxXxoR> @tom22 need more information then your network just stopped working
<blacktooth> Tom22 What happened exactly?
<flintwestwood> tom22, what do you mean its stopped working? wired / wireless..?
<Anand> flintwestwood, no... am using ubuntu 9.10 nd its not there////
<Tom22> HaxXxoR, blacktooth, flintwestwood Well, my ubuntu box isn't online anymore. And the light on the ethernet port isn't lighting up. does the specifically mean the hardware has stopped working? or could it be a software issue?
<acicula> Tom22: remove and reconnect your cable, if that fails switch out the hub, if that fails try another nic
<Chaos2358> is anyone in here familiar with sox?
<blacktooth> Tom22 lshw -C network
<Drunken> baggar11, I fixed it.
<Drunken> damn opensynce stuff was still installed and conflicting somehow
<Tom22> acicula, blacktooth. let me just try.
<c3l> !anyone | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<glaucous> I'm having problems that as soon as NVIDIA drivers are enabled, nautilus is really slow - each folder takes 5 seconds or more to show, and often hang the whole  screen. Wine works perfectly though.
<acicula> Tom22: the lack of a light ussually means a mechanical problem or hardware failure, both on your switch and ethernet jack there is a light that should glow indicating a connection, and possibly a second indicating traffic
<Chaos2358> c3l dude if you got info for me then respond if not let it go
<Arouca> Boa Tarde a Toooooodos
<Arouca> Preciso de ajuda
<flintwestwood> haxxor, my bad.. im on 10.04.. isnt 9.1 unsupported now?
<Arouca> tenho que instalar alguns diretórios e quando entro no gerenciador
<xangua> !pt | Arouca
<Arouca> aparece erro do dkpg
<ubottu> Arouca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Tom22> acicula, that's what I thought. I've tried this cable in another computer, plugged into the same socket on the switch, and it worked fine
<Arouca> oh man
<Arouca> sorry
<Arouca> now i see
<gilaniali> how do I add a user account i made to the sudoers list?
<xangua> flintwestwood: 9.10 is
<Chaos2358> c3l i was in here a few hours ago and posted my specific problem and ended up explaining it to someone who didnt even know what sox is
<Arouca> tks
<HaxXxoR> what do you mean im on 10 as well
<Arouca> have a nice night
<c3l> Chaos2358: In this channel we do not ask to ask, or ask if someone can answer. We simply ask the question. If anything is unclear, please read the channel guidelines, link is is avaliable in the topic.
<acicula> gilaniali: system->administration->users and groups
<gilaniali> acicula: I am running ubuntu on aVPS i ssh'ed into
<acicula> gilaniali: from the command line usermod, but be sure to add all groups on one line, as its a replacement operation, not an addition
<WaspStung> Hello again everyone. Anyone can help me telling me the best CLI wwweb browser for CLI? thanks.
<c3l> Chaos2358: I dont know what sox is, if its a program not strictly related to ubuntu, it should not be asked in here.
<Lowwe> How do I upgrade my kernel through apt?
<acicula> WaspStung: links
<flintwestwood> then it should be in the repos.. i dont have any special repo's. im in the default one for the US
<blacktooth> WaspStung: use elinks
<WaspStung> thank you
<Chaos2358> c3l ok mr. hall monitor how bout this you let me ask my question to someone who will help and get up off my nut sack and sox is a command line program
<neriukas> i use only elinks ;)
<intrader> I am having difficulties with brasero - from  'Applications ->Sound&Video ->Brasero Disk Burner` with blank disk on inserted and showing on desktop -Brasero does not start
<vee> how do i monitor which app uses all of my bandwidth?? plz i have tried nload,wireshark
<gilaniali> acicula: i dont really know how to do that? whats ursermod? Should i first create a group called admin, add the user to it and then usermod admin?
<acicula> Loneclock: just run the update-manager to install any updates including kernel updates
<git__> Ubuntu 10.10 rules the world
<flintwestwood> the name is aircrack-ng  .. if you cant find in synaptic, type in terminal an it dhould tell you how to et it
<acicula> gilaniali: there is a sudoers group called admin, just add that to the existing group a suer already has
<blacktooth> Tom22: Does 'sudo lshw -c network' show your nic?
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, what are you trying to do
<acicula> so usermod -G admin,group1,group2,group3, <user>
<git__> anyone have problem with their usb mouse, reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address
<Chaos2358> is anyone in here familiar with sox? I downloaded and it doesn't recognize mp3 files as input form. the research i have done says that do to copyright laws they cannot release sox with mp3 recognition that it must be compiled from source code in order to recognize mp3 as input format
<git__> i have sporadic disconnect with my usb mouse
<heslam> hey guys. i'm trying to use my sony walkman with Rhythmbox and Banshee, but it only seems to be recognised by either program when I run them as sudo, which is less than ideal. does anyone have any experience with this problem? any ideas?
<plitter> I have a new arch install and want to copy text from the terminal with just highlighting the text and then clicking the right and left mousebutton on my touchpad, but nothing happens can someone help me?
<acicula> gilaniali: best to consult the usermod manpage before you start and note the groups a user is already in
<p3nsi0n3r_> i have dual monitors setup, im using a radeon 9550 ati card, previous could not get compiz to work with the dual monitors on 10.04 (i know the reasons for this), i have just tried a live usb for 10.10 and compiz seems to now work with dual monitors, this is a big improvement. but half of the screen on 2nd monitor looks funny. its not displaying correctly, but the other half it does, the 1st monitors looks fine. its as if the 2nd m
<p3nsi0n3r_> any ideas?
<c3l> Chaos2358: sux - a wrapper for the standard \'su\' command. That is not something ubuntu-related. This is a support channel for ubuntu, please don't go off-topic. I suggest you refer to #sux if there is one. Or what ever support method the project recommends. For off-topic discussions, please refer to #ubuntu-offtopic
<peeps[work]> does someone know where the setting is to change resizing from alt-middle-click to alt-right-click?
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, you could use something else to pipe mp3 decoded to sox
<kibibyte> elo
<Chaos2358> is anybrontoeee I downloaded and it doesn't recognize mp3 files as input form. the research i have done says that do to copyright laws they cannot release sox with mp3 recognition that it must be compiled from source code in order to recognize mp3 as input format
<brontoeee> Chaos2358, maybe lame, mplayer ....
<rneese> is there a howto for ubuntu-server cutom
<c3l> Chaos2358: oh, you said sox, not sux, sorry :)
<rneese> custom
<rneese> to mke it insall pkgs?
<kibibyte> why nobody fixed bug with icons disappering fom left top menu? this bug exists since 1 or more years. Only solution to it is rm -rf .gconf*  and then set desktop from scratch!
<kibibyte> sorry right topmenu*
<Chaos2358> brontoeee i'm realy new to the command line scene so i know nothing about what you mean what i am trying to do is convert small audio clips from mp3 format to aiff
<gilaniali> acicula: i used visudo and edited the file manually
<acicula> gilaniali: that works too, heh
<Dev^Null> Hey all I have a disk image of ubuntu 9.10 that I replicate to about 500 different machines. I am having an issue with the 70-persistent-net.rules becuaes it wants to name the nic based of the mac address while this changes with each machine. I would like to set it up to look if ATTR{operstate}=="up" then  call that car eth1 I have 2 nic's in each box and only one is ever used. how would I do this.
<Anand> what is a better solution to get rid of "BROKEN PACKAGES" ... it comes always to me while using apt-get..... everytime i give apt-get -f install
<kibibyte> why nobody fixed bug with icons disappering fom right top menu? this bug exists since 1 or more years. Only solution to it is rm -rf .gconf*  and then set desktop from scratch!
<Chaos2358> c3l all the more reason you shouldnt be playing hall monitor hang up your hat for the day
<prov> I need serious help. I updated to the latest kernel and now I must use the on screen-keyboard and my responses will be very slow. I cannot use my keyboard. I am on an Imac and the keyboard is wireless. I was also using cryptsetup and now I cannot revert at boot to the old kernel because it says cryptsetup is not available, yet, the new kernel and it alone can use it.
<nimrod10`> a
<guntbert> kibibyte: 1) don't repeat frequently 2) mind your attitude 3) we are not the developers
<acicula> prov: to what kernel did you update?
<vee> seriously i am wondering how to monitor my bandwidth in ubuntu 10.10, but i dont get 1 answer. does any1 know or am i on the wrong place ? i see youre helping people setting up aircrack-ng suite very "official ubuntu support"
<kibibyte> guntbert, then who are you
<kibibyte> ?
<c3l> Chaos2358: still, how sox functions isnt an ubuntu related issue, therefore this is not the place to ask for help with that particular software.
<prov> acicula: how may i check?
<Chaos2358> vee the only way i know of is through cairo dock
<robotti^> thank you for help! now I have working system
<xangua> vee: #ubuntu+1 for maverick
<Anand> what is a better solution to get rid of "BROKEN PACKAGES" ... it comes always to me while using apt-get..... everytime i give apt-get -f install
<Chaos2358> and guys how the hell do i block c3l
<Chaos2358> i'm sick of seeing super troopers comments
<vee> Chaos2358:  can cairo dock do that
<dazappa> I'm looking into setting up a dual boot. Win7 came preinstalled, 1 system partition (60gb) and another data (350gb)...
<guntbert> kibibyte: I'm just another user/helper - please keep to the topic
<Chaos2358> i have a question about ubuntu software the sox dedicated chanel is empty
<xangua> Chaos2358: don't think that attitude is gonna work
<dazappa> is 5gb enough for a system partition for ubuntu, and is there a way to configure it to use 50gb (creating a new partition in ext3 off my free space in the data partition) and having all apps installed there?
<Chaos2358> vee yes there is an applet for it
<kibibyte> guntbert, where is ubuntu dev hannekl
<kibibyte> channel
<xangua> Anand: what't ecactly the message¿ tried sudo apt-get install -f¿
<vee> Nice Thank you very much
<Dev^Null> Chaos2358, To ignore it is / ignore c3l priv
<vee> Chaos2358: Thank u very much
<acicula> dazappa: its easier to just create a root filesystem sufficiently large, like 20Gb
<cesurasean> Error: mail_executable: Can't use /usr/lib/dovecot/imap: No such file or directory   - how do i fix this?
<Dev^Null> no space between / and ignore though
<Anand> dazappa, goto diskmanagment and shrink volume
<Chaos2358> xangua man it just gets on my nerves i researhed and researched, i went to the dedicated chanel which is empty and then come here and have to deal with hall monitors
<prov> acicula: 2.6.32-25-generic
<dazappa> acicula: that's the problem, the system volume only has 10gb left, thanks to Windows, and I'd like to have at least 50gb of breathing room
<guntbert> kibibyte: #ubuntu-devel - but be advised that you should be polite there too
<dazappa> volume -> partition
<acicula> prov: what crypto setup are you using?
<cesurasean> nevermind. it seems i needed dovecot-imapd
<prov> acicula: how can I check that
<Chaos2358> vee no prob
<acicula> dazappa: well i wont say 10GB is not enough but its pretty tight
<Dev^Null> Hey all I have a disk image of ubuntu 9.10 that I replicate to about 500 different machines. I am having an issue with the 70-persistent-net.rules becuaes it wants to name the nic based of the mac address while this changes with each machine. I would like to set it up to look if ATTR{operstate}=="up" then  call that car eth1 I have 2 nic's in each box and only one is ever used. how would I do this.
<blacktooth> Is there any better alternative to nm-applet..It gives me SEGFAULT when i connect to my ad-hoc connection..
<monofonik> hey, i've got the latest flash and chromium builds... and whenever i full screen flash videos, the video locks up, but sound continues. how can i fix it? i've tried reinstalling flash
<acicula> prov: you said you were using some form of crypto right?
<prov> acicula: yes
<acicula> dazappa: anyway "apps" reside mostly under /usr, there is little to be gained on a desktop by separating that
<guntbert> Dev^Null: if you don't get answers here try #ubuntu-server
<xangua> monofonik: normally flash sucks in linux, using 64bit plugin¿ even more
<acicula> and for things like burning dvd's you'll want a sufficiently large free disk buffer
<acicula> prov: so what did you do to enable encryption
<Kaffien> when will 10.10 be released?  also can i upgrade from 10.10 RC to  full easily?
<c3l> Chaos2358: it's not our problem that the support channel that is unrelated to ubuntu is empty. I see they have a mailing list, I suggest you try here http://sourceforge.net/mail/?group_id=10706
<b_> monofonik, i have the same
<xangua> Kaffien: 10-10-10
<acicula> Kaffien: dunno and yes
<blacktooth> Is there any better alternative to nm-applet..It gives me SEGFAULT when i connect to my ad-hoc connection..
<Pici> Kaffien : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<prov> acicula: I used ubuntu alternative install.
<acicula> blacktooth: there are some alternatives to networmanager/nm-applet
<Jinxed-> were is the setting where you can define which mac addresses are assoicated with specific eth
<git__> the close button is so close to the minimize button that I accidently close my window
<acicula> prov: you set up a system with dm-crypt?
<Chaos2358> c3l man why not go fuck your mother and get off my shit dude i didnt ask for your input and i dont need or want it let it go and go masturbate to a source code
<monofonik> xangua, i'm using 32 bit.
<prov> acicula: yes.
<monofonik> xangua, it worked fine up until the other day.
<ChoHag> My panel has lost all of its widgets.
<c3l> !attitude | Chaos2358
<ubottu> Chaos2358: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blacktooth> acicula: like?
<Anand> dazappa, goto diskmanagment and shrink volume
<Tom22> @ acicula, thanks for your time :) I booted from the Live CD and there was no detection of a network. I guess the onboard Eth is dead. Thanks ;)
<acicula> blacktooth: radar for one i think
<acicula> Tom22: well maybe its switched off in the bios
<heslam> does anyone have any experience working with iPods or Sony Walkmans using Banshee or Rhythmbox in 10.04?
<blacktooth> acicula: oh. i will give it a try
<cesurasean> how do i fix this? - Thu Oct  7 14:25:13 2010: /etc/environment has been deprecated for locale information; use /etc/default/locale for LANG="en_US.UTF-8" instead ... ^[[33m(warning).^[[39;49m
<ChoHag> How can I get them back?
<Tom22> acicula, by itself? it was working this afternoon, could it just randomly turn itself off?
<acicula> Tom22: not likely
<El_Brujo> Question: Does Ubuntu play well with AMD?
<prov> acicula: I am sorry for my slow responses.
<dazappa> Anand: quick question that could help me avoid these problems -- if I make a 50gb partition from my current data partition, can ubuntu be installed happily there and can grub boot from there?
<Tom22> acicula, is it worth resetting the CMOS?
<acicula> prov: can you select an older kernel at boot from the boot manager, does mac use grub as a bootmanager?
<AaronMT> El_Brujo: Of course, why wouldn't it
<HaxXxoR> dazappa should be ok cause thats what i did
<acicula> Tom22: well it cant hurt if you know your way around a bios
<flami> Heyhey, I have an mdraid fakeraid. Grub is already installed , but i think grub2 wont work . I used Debian and suse this way, how would I go about getting (K)ubuntu to run ? any special images maybe?.
<El_Brujo> I'm just curious, because I've never used AMD, AaronMT.
<Tom22> acicula, yeah. I'll give it a shot
<Anand> dazappa, u know wat i insatlled ubuntu in 10gb and it works perfectly
<Anand> dazappa, so no prob u do tht
<c3l> El_Brujo: yeah, all major hardware manufactors are supported. Though there can be some issues with drivers for some graphicscards, for example nvidia
<flami> El_Brujo, it does not matter what CPU you use. they all work . its x86 after all-
<prov> acicula: I have tried but it seems the new kernel has "hijacked" cryptsetup. Cryptsetup is no longer availabe to the old kernel.
<D4CH> How would I go about accessing a shared windows folder, on Ubuntu?
<Anand> D4CH, press alt+f2 and goto networks
<blacktooth> D4CH: Places->Connect to server
<prov> acicula: I press alt at boot for mac to show me the option to go to grub.
<Anand> D4CH, sry alt->f1
<acicula> prov: well as long as you have your keys stored somewhere safe you should be able to get to the volumes and your data, but i have no idea how to fix a broken dm-crypt setup. Id suggest a forum post as people running their own dm-crypt setup are kinda thin on the ground
<dazappa> also another random question, should I use the 32 bit version of Ubuntu dekstop? It says the 64bit version isn't recommended (but I have 4gb of ram)
<glaucous> If you update to 10.10 RC, is it easy to update to release version of 10.10 later on?
<acicula> glaucous: yes
<Pici> !final > glaucous
<ubottu> glaucous, please see my private message
<Pici> glaucous: Further 10.10 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<magicianlord> dazappa: use 64 bit version, but flash is not supported. it's only an alpha that yo uwill have to download separately.
<glaucous> Pici, acicula, thank you.
<acicula> flash works just fine on 64bit
<D4CH> "password required for ..." but I dont have a password on windows
<magicianlord> it's discontinued
<samuelkadolph> Hello, I'm trying to get a wildcard (*.local) dns entry that points to 127.0.0.1. I found and followed the Ubuntu guide for dnsmasq (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq) and nothing resolves test.local except for nslookup and dig. Why is nothing else using my local dns server?
<blacktooth> configure the share on windows.
<ziggles> Hi All.  How can i remotely start an X session?  I would like to VNC into a headless box but VNC does start unless i login locally first.
<HaxXxoR> if you are trying to connect to a windows computer on a network for anything at all you have to have a password on the windows computer or it wont work
<prov> acaicula: this is my first whole disk encrypt. But i reinstalled 4 days ago for this same problem but I just installed the new kernel again because i thought it was a bug fix (for it was like an immidiet alert update) for it.
<juan__> hi
<acicula> prov: i understand the problem, but i so far have avoided fde systems like dm-crypt, though if you can find anything resmebling an error googling that might be able to shed some light on whats going wrong
<prov> acicula: thanks for your help.
<Tom22> acicula, does the light normally come on as soon as the PC starts? or when the OS loads?
<acicula> Tom22: it should be on even in standby
<acicula> Tom22: is the light on the switch on?
<Tom22> acicula, nope
<tris2k> any university of london students here?
<magicianlord> tris2k: no
<Tom22> ahahaha
<Tom22> Would all ethernet cards use the eth0 adapter?
<KB1JWQ> No.
<Tom22> If I had one set up, eth0, then the adapter died, so I replaced it, would the new one use eth0, or would I need to set up a new adapter?
<Tom22> I dont have network manager, I do it all by command line, and I don't have a clue ;O
<acicula> Tom22: you have to fix up some udev rules
<samuelkadolph> Hello, I'm trying to get a wildcard (*.local) dns entry that points to 127.0.0.1. I found and followed the Ubuntu guide for dnsmasq (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq) and nothing resolves test.local except for nslookup and dig. Why is nothing else using my local dns server?
<c3l> !ot | tris2k
<ubottu> tris2k: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matyy> hey, I have a openoffice question, I am using a db to get data from into my document. I only see the fields ( <djasd.dwdw> ) How can I get a preview? He is printing the fields too, not the data (but with a short name <dwdw>)
<Tom22> acicula? :|
<Tom22> samuelkadolph you need to edit the host file?
<samuelkadolph> Tom22: You can't have wildcards in the hosts file
<Tom22> samuelkadolph, oh right.
<samuelkadolph> Dnsmasq seems like the perfect solution but only nslookup and dig can actually resolve *.local
<samuelkadolph> Everything else I've tried can't resolve it
<baggar11> Drunken: cool, just saw your message
<D4CH> Trying to mount a windows shared folder. It asks me for windows username and password and domain. I dont have a password on my windows installation. So it wont accept it. What do I do?
<samuelkadolph> D4CH: Add read permissions for 'Everyone' to your drive and share
<samuelkadolph> Otherwise, add a password to an account
<D4CH> "Everyone" has read/write
<Drunken> ah
<guntbert> matyy: I suppose in #openoffice.org you will get better help
<flintwestwood> D4CH, what windows os are you trying to connect to?
<samuelkadolph> D4CH: To the drive and the share?
<D4CH> flintwestwood: Windows 7 Enterprise
<flintwestwood> oh crickey
<matyy> guntbert, I thought so too, tried libreoffice too but without success
<D4CH> samuelkadolph: To the shared folder
<matyy> thx anyway :)
<Anand> D4CH, goto network and sharing center->change homegroup * ->
<Anand> there u change the settings
<samuelkadolph> D4CH: Check both Sharing > Permissions and Security tabs
<flintwestwood> D4CH ...this might help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<casey> hey everyone
<kanzie> Any good guide for setting up redmine on my ubuntu 10?
<acicula> Tom22: insert new card, boot, edit /etc/udev/rules.d/010_netinterfaces.rules
<Phong_> hi yall
<thechitowncubs> hey BONG
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone help me with my audio with videos?
<thechitowncubs> It's got this weird chopiness to it, I can't describe it....
<Phong_> hi yall.
<flintwestwood> hi
<Phong_> how yall doing?
<flintwestwood> thechitowncubs, is it flash video or AVI/mpeg movies?
<mdrennie> I need to reinstall grub2, i installed fedora13 earlier today and now I cant boot ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, AVI Xvid
<flintwestwood> what media player are you using?
<guntbert> !ot | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, totem
<thechitowncubs> Its really weird, I wish i could record it so you could hear it
<flintwestwood> have you tried the videos in VLC ?
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, i will...
<GregValheru> evening ppl. q from a Linux newcomer - with the new 10.10 coming up, to update from 10.04.1 all i have to do is run update manager on the day of release and follow instructions, correct?
<ehcah> Anyone successfully using Evolution and a Powweb Exchange account?
<Tom22> samuelkadolph, how about the DNS option in the network manager?
<Tom22> samuelkadolph, is this any use? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765776
<cesurasean> how do i fix this: cron[1353]: Error: bad minute; while reading /etc/cron.d/bfd    ?
<samuelkadolph> Tom22: Not using bind
<lux`> Someone installed ubuntu on toshiba ac100?
<guntbert> cesurasean: please !pastebin that files
<Tom222> acicula and it opens a blank
<gilaniali> how do i check remaining hard drive space from the command line
<guntbert> !anyone | lux`
<ubottu> lux`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, same problem
<lux`> wtf guntbert ?
<lux`> that's a question
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, i think it's gstreamer
<thechitowncubs> flintwestwood, it even happens when i play music i realized
<lux`> ac100 is an arm netbok, so it's not a generic question
<elb0w> guntbert, shouldnt it be !someone | ?
<samuelkadolph> lux`: It's an extremely vague questio
<lux`> it's not as I said
<flintwestwood> im not sure. VLC works when everything else usually fails.. dont know what to tell you
<samuelkadolph> Tom222: curl is using getaddrinfo which doesn't seem to be using my localhost dns server
<lux`> I just need to know how ubuntu goes on this netbook
<guntbert> lux`: this is a support channel, not a chat channel - and please mind your language
<kanzie> my sound is really funky on my fresh ubuntu10 after upgrade. It has a slight "lag" to it, causing to sway a little between left and right speaker and have a tiny stutter. Good enough to listen to music, but bad enough to make you annoyed when doing it! Any tips?
<Pentium3> Hello, I recently got a kernel update and Ubuntu decided to lose init and dump me to BusyBox at boot, could I get some help with this please?
<mdrennie> Can someone help me fix my system, I need to reinstall grub2 so I can get my ubuntu partition to boot again, I installed fedora earlier and it replaced the mbr
<xangua> lux`: try it yourself and see :)
<lux`> you don't read what I say, whateva
<mdrennie> I am running the live cd now, but not sure what to do
<lux`> I'll google it more deeper
<lux`> xangua, don't wanna risk to screw up the netbook's bootloader
<flintwestwood> lol he said whateva
<thechitowncubs> mdreenie: google (grub installation)
<xangua> lux`: you can test ubuntu in a live cd/usb
<Tom222> samuelkadolph: How about this? http://ulyssesonline.com/2007/11/07/how-to-setup-a-dns-server-in-ubuntu/
<Pentium3> Hello, I recently got a kernel update and Ubuntu decided to lose init and dump me to BusyBox at boot, could I get some help with this please?
<lux`> yes sure and then install vmware on it xangua
<mdrennie> I am looking at the grub2 wiki, but some parts are unclear, like what do I add to the grb.conf
<guntbert> !repeat | Pentium3
<ubottu> Pentium3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<xangua> lux`: ¿¿
<jconlon> anyone have experience with minidlna
<GregValheru> evening ppl. q from a Linux newcomer - with the new 10.10 coming up, to update from 10.04.1 all i have to do is run update manager on the day of release and follow instructions, correct?
<xangua> yes
<Pentium3> Hello, I recently got a kernel update and Ubuntu decided to lose init and dump me to BusyBox at boot, could I get some help with this please?
<thechitowncubs> GregValheru, ya, you'll have no problem
<GregValheru> yes for me or jcon?
<nibbler_> Pentium3, try ... wait u get really annoying with your repetitions, go figure out yourself.....
<GregValheru> k, thx
<guntbert> gilaniali: df -h
<gilaniali> guntbert: thanks
<Tom222> GregValheru you are correct. Just run update manager, it will ask if you want to upgrade to 10.10 :)
<samuelkadolph> Tom222: dnsmasq is already set up (dhcp and dns server) my problem is libc getaddrinfo isn't using it while libresolv is
<samuelkadolph> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/getaddrinfo.3.html
<thechitowncubs> GregValheru, how do you like Ubuntu so far?
<Pentium3> nibbler_: ok then, Its just that I only have about 10 minutes left for lunch, and need it fixed as soon as possible.  have a nice day.
<GregValheru> I like it a lot. if not for my Adobe CS suite, I'd dump the wins...
<guntbert> thechitowncubs: keep to the topic please
<l_> HI
<wng-> Is there a way to know which updates require a reboot?
<guntbert> wng-: they never require an immediate reboot
<blakkheim> wng-: learn about the programs that are updated. they're on *your* system after all
<rusivi> GregValheru: The Adobe CS Suite is available through WINE, check out -> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=17
<l_> hi
<ehcah> Is Evolution the only Ubuntu email client for accessing Exchange?
<l_> good night
<Tac> if I upgrade to the 10.10 beta, will it seamlessly update to production packages on it's own?
<Tom222> ehcah no, thunderbird also
<samuelkadolph_> Anyone know why libc getaddrinfo wouldn't use my localhost server when trying to get an IP? It resolves using the external server only
<guntbert> !10.10 | Tac
<ubottu> Tac: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RogerBoogie> Having problems with windows not showing up with titlebar and buttons. I removed compiz completely. Now I am unable to click on the option whether I want special effects or not.
<ehcah> I didn't think Thunderbird had exchange support?
<glaucous> Got a problem while updating Ubuntu grub. And I now get to the grub-rescue. I do know exactly which hd to boot (hd0,1) though.
 * Tac goes
<ehcah> It looks like popmail ,imap, gmail etc...
<Eltu> Hello - I have a problem that I hope someone here knows how to fix. It started today. When I open files in any file open dialog (for instance, when I try to upload images to imageshack) - I am having a very hard time selecting the file I want. Often, a COMPLETELY different file gets selected instead, once I press OK.
<l_> somebody speaking italian?
<xangua> RogerBoogie: alt+f2 > metacity --replace > enter
<xangua> !it | l_
<ubottu> l_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eltu> And sometimes, the file list freezes, and I have to enter it again to be able to select anything at all
<RogerBoogie> thank you
<Tom222> Eltu, what browser?
<MagicJ> when I change the text in gltext.desktop - to be shown by the gltext screen saver it seems that there is a random delay, that may even span re-bbots before my cnahes take effect.  What determines whey they do
<Eltu> Tom222: the exactly same thing happens outside my browser too
<shadowdave> Im trying to access sparkpea with 10.04 how do I do it i have put x-xchat on and pgdin
<Eltu> For instance, I just tried to change the login picture with Ubuntu Tweak - same problem there.
<Tom222> ehcah, http://www.bauer-power.net/2008/08/how-to-get-thunderbird-to-work-with.html
<wng-> Is there a way to know which updates require a reboot before they are installed/upgraded?
<cesurasean> can someone take a look at this error? - http://pastebin.com/ugVWx1N5
<viki_> I have an nfs server that i mount on my computer. somehow i do not have the write access to the directory after mounting. please see the fstab file here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508256/
<viki_> can anybody help how can i get write access?
<ehcah> Tom222: I'm reading that right now. THANK YOU.
<GregValheru> rusivi - thx for the link will look into it
<Tom222> ehcah, no problem ;)
<shadowdave> how do I get into sparkpea
<jangell> ubuntu server install is really annoying.  it asks so many questions at  various stages instead of asking the crap up front...
<rusivi> GregValheru: Quick followup, depending on which apps you want, for example Photoshop, has a native Ubuntu alternative GIMP, or somewhat stripped down user friendly Kolour
<wakeupsticky_> hey all, what do i need to dual boot windows and ubuntu? do i need a blank cd to put ubuntu on?
<zyrg> Sorry, but how turn off those pesky text event for xchat? I mean "xxx was quit chanel" and bla bla bla
<shadowdave> I've tried all the chat options in ubuntu  but still noluck sparkpea says access denied
<Eltu> Hmm, interesting. It seems like when I select ANY item in the list, the list freezes (not the whole dialog, just the file browsing list)...
<GregValheru> rusivi - problem is, (know about GIMP, btw) i use InDesign and Illustrator as well
<RogerBoogie> Thank you xangua... I got an error message but it did work. However, I log off and I will need to enter metacity --replace again. How can I make it permanent? (would you like me to paste the error message?)
<iConfused> Any way to prevent updates from screwing with my ALSA configuration and whatnot?
<Tom222> wakeupsticky_ you need to burn the ubuntu ISO to a blank CD rom
<iConfused> Also. The new Ubuntu Font or whatever is kinda awesome.
<shadowdave> if I put yahoo on my machine can I acess sparkpea then?
<BluesKaj> wakeupsticky_, do you have a partition manager on cd like gparted, that would be your best bet . Set up an ext4 partition for ubuntu with gparted and install it
<xangua> RogerBoogie: that should b enought, if not system>preferences>appearence and disable the desctop efects
<shadowdave> will try ty
<no--name> Can anybody tell me if the 1tb WD Elements usb drives work with Ubuntu 10.04 + ?
<BluesKaj> wakeupsticky_, install ubuntu that is
<blakkheim> no--name: yes
<intrader> Anybody, I am having difficulties with brasero - from  'Applications ->Sound&Video ->Brasero Disk Burner` with blank disk on inserted and showing on desktop -Brasero does not start
<no--name> ok thanks
<RogerBoogie> you rock... thank you for being here!
<xangua> shadowdave: no idea what sparkpea is
<some1_> Can I install ubuntu x64 without swap partition with 3Gb memory?
<shadowdave> i reinstall basereo twice then it worked
<shadowdave> sparkpea is chat rooms
<Tom222> Does anyone know if there's a linux native game sorta like the Sims?
<wakeupsticky_> so gparted needs to be burned too? is it that big?
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. lmqpp0 Ramza mayton rjhall devand choonming some1_ no--name timusa p0lycarbon4te iConfused Kartagis jmoey RogerBoogie laknath wakeupsticky_ miguelwill aeon-ltd jangell gdb kyrix TrevorP bhaveshvala quentusrex almoxarife mackal addisonj Vampire0_ Guest55112 awolfson Eltu Magi
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. Zensursula gaveen x0rs_w MaddogF15 Tuxist ukev serapophis evident rmk 20QAB6Q1W seventwo Spec jconlon brorjonas Ari| samuelkadolph_ m4dv0y Chetic_ isoman2kx wedwo wildc4rd ionte ToddEDM bmusson_ Tricks prefrontal Simath g0bl1n Prez00 KingK Smoodo Guest90187 cannonball Te3-Bl
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. kozmund_ krabob kaziem_ |BlackBinary| xifle Tabstar wng- magentar_ reflectivedev_ ajeffri_ rapha_ jtrucks_ Newa2 sjefen6_ punknroll__ play4 Sylphid|laptop rob_p_ joh_ Vivek zkriesse ozzloy_ vee Out`Of`Control darkice_ Therstrium aL3x Guest70271 __cool__ endo602 mendred Vanad
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. icewaterman ehcah nakkel awe_ Varox tjgillies_ jjman6__ tetsu_ DBeets graviton_ GregValheru histo_ logankoe1ter syslq_ nibbler_ fishsponge__ www2 zysoks adhika_ demonspork Stevethe1irate navap_ pipeep Niamor toxictux Snake_ TheSimkin esperegu_ whm_sysu Evixion` tombaugh NoOp
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. equus SporkWitch rkrzr coordinador ChoHag @FloodBot3 Ertyle ElJayEl MetaBot LjL-Temp Drunken oblu rickh kek X-2 brandonz kibibyte guntbert Jari0001 Dev^Null asq sbreuss brc howlymowly KindOne MadAGu RoosterJuice kilo olskolirc johzephine john__ gilaniali xiong dirk__ richie 
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> some1_: swap space is always recommended
<Eltu> wtf.
<intrader> shadowdave, It works fine in 9.04 - only 10.10, it does not work. I will reinstall. Thanks
<wng-> does restarting sshd kill active ssh connections?
<RogerBoogie> Library Personnel
<Tm_T> wng-: should
<shadowdave> yw it should at second install
<BluesKaj> wakeupsticky_, gparted is a live cd which is very handy
<thechitowncubs> Tom222,  no but Sims runs under Wine
<Tom222> thechitowncubs yeah, I know. :P I was just hoping for an open source alternative. :P
<Tom222> thanks tho :P
<thechitowncubs> Hey, in the Ubuntu Me menu, when I try to post updates, the text doesn't disappear???
<thechitowncubs> It's really annoying...
<thechitowncubs> Anyone have a fix for that?
<thechitowncubs> For example, Where it says Post to: facebook, twitter....
<thechitowncubs> It just stays there when you click.
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: dumb answer, but are you logged in?
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, yes
<thechitowncubs> aeon-ltd, facebook and twitter updates work, but i have to delete the stupid text everytime
<thechitowncubs> 10.10 btw
<Tom222> launchpad it?
<thechitowncubs> *goes to #ubuntu+1"
<aeon-ltd> thechitowncubs: report the bug, it is beta so you can't expect perfection or even cleanness
<Tom222> ^
<gilaniali> from the command line, how can I find what the computer i am using is named
<aeon-ltd> gilaniali: it says anyway, [user@hostname ~] $
<c3l> gilaniali: uname -a. man uname for more info about uname
<intrader> Anybody, I have reinstalled brasero - I am having difficulties with brasero - from context menu or from  'Applications ->Sound&Video ->Brasero Disk Burner` with blank disk on inserted and showing on desktop -Brasero does not start
<Sterist> anyone know how to format the "virtual CD" drive in western digital external hard drives?
<Tom222> intrader, can you give me the exact error message?
<jangell> Sterist: blast the first 512 bytes of the hard drive,  recreate the partion table,  and reformat it?
<jangell> Sterist: you'll lose any data but it'll wokr
<jangell> Sterist: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/EXTERNAL_HARDDRIVE_DEVICE bs=512 count=1   .. then repartition with cfdisk ..then format
<samuelkadolph_> Anyone know why libc getaddrinfo wouldn't use my localhost server when trying to get an IP? It resolves using the external server only
<Sterist> jangell i remember reading that "dd" can be dangerous, are you familiar with that?
<jangell> Sterist: if you don't care about any data on the drive..and are positive that you're pointing it at the right device it's not going to break anything.
<jangell> Sterist: basically you're writing zeros over the mbr and partition table..then you're creating a new partition table..then you're creating your filesystem
<jangell> Sterist: all data on drive will be lost
<jangell> Sterist: point DD at the wrong device and  you'll have a bad day
<ehcah> Tom222: No dice. :(
<Sterist> jangell data won't be an issue as everything on it is about 5% of my internal HDD size so that won't be a problem. however, the Disk Utility in ubuntu doesn't see the virtual-CD as a partition
<jangell> Sterist: well it's either on th drive..or its another device built into the hard drive.
<hylian> i have a bluetooth device entirely set up but nautilus will not show an icon for it or anything. i set it up to always give access even, so, what am i doing wrong?
<jangell> Sterist: I'm not familiar with it.  Maybe they have some kind of flash device that shows up
<Sterist> jangell that's what i've suspected
<Tom222> ehcah, sorry man
<jangell> in that case you're probably hosed unless you rip it apart and remove it :)
<rohtie> My system runs a dual boot -> windows 7 & ubuntu 10.04 on a hdd. I installed fedora 13 on an other hdd using a custom layout with a boot, root and swap partition. I did not install any bootloader. Then I started ubuntu and ran update-grub. Fedora 13 menu entry was added. I restarted my computer and choose fedora 13 from grub. Which resulted in a lot error messages and fedora went into panic mode. Any thoughts?
<ehcah> Tom222: I'm surprised I can't get Evolution working with Powweb Exchange either.
<Sterist> jangell well, flash is rarely if ever Read-Only, right? :)
<jangell> Sterist: well.  what does it show up as in Linux?  A physical cd device?
<madfly> i think you'll have to install usb-modeswitch
<Tom222> ehcah, seems weird. Everyone about seems to think that evolution works fine with exchange.
<alex__c2022> I have a ubuntu box running a webserver. If a request times out does it kill the request?
<BluesKaj> rohtie, ask in #fedora
<Sterist> jangell when i connect it, 2 windows pop up... 1 for virtual-CD (installs proprietary windows driver to assist data back-up) and the other is the main volume
<rohtie> BluesKaj: #fedora told me to ask #ubuntu...
<Sterist> jangell the data back-up program is garbage, i hope to rip it, burn it, then remove from ext hdd
<cookiemad> hi
<vector_xyz> hi guys i want to run a cron job every 10 seconds i was told cron cant do that im aware of that... but which utility can? i was told 'daemon somerthing' i cant remember its name.
<glaucous> Tried fixing grub by using grub-install on the correct drive. However, now (instead of grub_xputs error), I just get a black screen, no boot menu nothing.
<momentum> is there way to setup a ssh account so that the only thing it's able to do is run sftp on the directory /home/blah/jail/ ?
<jdavis> Is there a command that takes standard input, puts it into $EDITOR, and when you save/quit writes the saved file to standard output?
<piglit> as discribed here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU i wan to do "echo 1800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq"
<Tom222> Anyone know about network/devices?
<piglit> but i am not allowed to do so ....
<piglit> is this (A) stupid to do (B) how can i do it when A is not the case?
<phil42> i am wondering if 1800000 is one of  your available frequencies
<Tom222> piglit "sudo echo 1800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq"
<Tom222> no?
<Tom222> permissions problem?
<aeon-ltd> vector_xyz: why not just have a script that does 'while true, do, sleep 10 && commandofchoice, done'
<piglit> i am unable to play 264 files
<piglit> Tom222 yes permisions
<phil42> check the files near that one for a list of your available frequencies
<piglit> even as root i may not do this
<Tom222> weird
<piglit> phil42 i checked it it is there 1800000
<phil42> check your spelling?
<lUzErO> hello,, what is the support in spanish?
<BluesKaj> 1es
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phil42> !es |IUzErO
<ubottu> IUzErO: please see above
<piglit> yes i did just do copy past
<piglit> i did also try to start MC as a root and edit it that way
<phil42> which governor are you using (it says what it is in one of those files)
<phil42> scaling_governor
<babtux> hi
<lUzErO> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<phil42>  /join #Ubuntu-es
<piglit> phil42 one moment please i have to run to the other room
<phil42> take your time
<babtux> installed grub2 now when i type apt-get install grub2-splash-images this error appear  http://paste.ubuntu.com/508279/
<glaucous> I get the error grub_xputs after installing grub. What can I do?
<BluesKaj> rohtie, is the other hdd an external /
<piglit> phil42: ondemand
<aeon-ltd> babtux: well, whats the actual name of the pkg?
<rohtie> BluesKaj: no
<aeon-ltd> babtux: sudo aptitude install grub2-splashimages
<babtux> aeon-ltd: i want install images for grub
<phil42> piglit that is the correct governor for establishing a minium speed
<aeon-ltd> babtux: that name should be correct
<phil42> does this computer run warm?
<phil42> piglit
<Gigi> hi !
<piglit> dont know if it runs warm ... tried to play 264 files
<piglit> cpu was @70%
<rmrfslash> when is networking started under ubuntu? I don't see an S*networking except in rc0 and rc6
<piglit> dont understand i have a GT240
<phil42> if it does not run warm or hot you can set it to run at max speed by replacing ondemand with performance piglit
<phil42> piglit if it runs hot it might not be a good idea to do that
<piglit> phil42 what do you mean with that it runs hot?
<phil42> is the case hot?
<jangell> can the boot partition be on a logical volume?
<aeon-ltd> babtux: did it work?
<jangell> I didn't think it could be..but it certainly looks like that is what happened with this 10.4 install
<phil42> jangell  modern boot managers can boot from logical partitions
<piglit> do you mean hot like large cpu load, or hot like it is very hot in the room
<piglit> ?
<jangell> phil42: logical partitions or logical volumes in lvm?
<phil42> piglit hot as in temperature, you do not want to run your cpu at max speed it is getting too hot
<babtux> aeon-ltd: yes.thx
<aeon-ltd> babtux: glad i could help :)
<piglit> phil42 i just use a standard AMD cooler on a 250 CPU with a GT240 for the 264 decoding but the cpu and hd load is getting very high
<piglit> so the sentence "Some AMD processors reduce the bus speed along with the CPU clock, at the lowest scaling level this may be enough to cause VDPAU problems in transferring data fast enough across the bus. "
<piglit> did make sense
<phil42> piglet setting the scaling_governor to performance might lower the load average, if it doesn't run  your cpu too hot
<phil42> piglet is your computer room warm or cool?  does your computer have a good fan?
<piglit> phil42: why doesnt setting a minimum speed work, as how do i get those rights, wont work even when i am a sudo
<phil42> i don't know
<songer> hello
<aeon-ltd> songer: hi
<sgfgdf_> hello, why when i pass this http://pastebin.com/HKDJXZep to "/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -oi -oem" i don't get email in my inbox?
<songer> i got a message, error wuile mounting 0
<glaucous> This is getting seriously annoying. After installing Maverick, the grub config sort of failed (think I chose the sdc1 partition instead of sdc drive). Now after following multiple guides (http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html), I still end up with "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found."
<songer> does anybody know how to correct this error?
<Avo> How can I read EXT4 partitions under Windows?
<phil42> songer, i don't know what mounting 0 is
<ubuntu> hey :D
<ubuntu> hello
<CoolAzura> anyone know how to make an program not use the current gui theme?
<edbian_> Avo, This is Ubuntu support but I can tell you to just google ext4 on windows.  Because it's just a simple windows app like any other
<edbian_> CoolAzura, You could open that app as a different user?
<Avo> edbian_, Perhaps you could provide a link? A google search turned up nothing for ext4...
<Supra7> hello? yes
<CoolAzura> edbian_: i've tried using gksu and for some reason it doesn't change
<songer> says S to skip and ... to mount manual
<Supra7> can i get some help please?
<Supra7> anyone
<horseatingweeds> #join drupa;
<samuelkadolph_> Anyone know why libc getaddrinfo wouldn't use my localhost server when trying to get an IP? It only tries the external servers
<edbian_> Avo, http://www.fs-driver.org/  (ext4 is just ext2 with more features)
<phil42> Supra7 ask your question
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Supra7
<ubottu> Supra7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian_> CoolAzura, Perhaps the root user uses the same theme as your user.
<Supra7> yes
<Supra7> i hae a question
<starbuck> hi, i just installed ubuntu and everything works great, i just want to know if there is an option to get informed about new emails... there is that little mail icon in the upper right taskbar, and evolution is advised to check for mail every 10 minutes, but it only shows the new mail if i open evolution...
<Avo> edbian_, Wait so ext2/3/4 are all 100% backwords compatible..?
<Supra7> err have
<Supra7> how do i get the mouse to scroll?
<CoolAzura> edbian_: ah thanks, i'll just create a second user.
<edbian_> Avo, Not 100%, but enough that the ext2 driver can read / write ext4
<Supra7> helllo???
<Supra7> yes
<Supra7> mouse scrolling??
<ejv> no you can't get help, leave at once. lower your shields and surrender your ship. </sarcasm>
<edbian_> CoolAzura, Good idea, running things as root is not a great idea.
<loculinux> hola
<Supra7> oh.. is there a different chan to get help with ubuntu?
 * ejv facepalms
<CoolAzura> edbian_: now I'm just going to google on how to open apps as another user, never did it before
<aeon-ltd> Supra7: no, is this a laptop?
<edbian_> CoolAzura, su username; appName
<edbian_> CoolAzura, :)
<cropduster> Muciceno puvetopa samapafa gufeshuslu shabeti fichiches? Goma cada cho fo madalus vosxucubo dadeb. Za chatedepip nipoli rus shofabara. Daro nu parepu gotin shes tavul gififite zifuso. Lifu bede chivevoves ripurutu romopeba. Shonu tipepusco sotasus dochechinu cho sa madupip. Las pifebones shus le vamapus nafufeti toboluxu natdopo? Fagifuna lolbinime cus gipufa shomitefo shumi. Fone pobo pa chi gizazopus debi. Shone furoshage vifinas fesh
<cropduster> o roshisisu fochedashe. Shu bo cha mo sume vo bo mi.
<cropduster> Shotagorpu ga co tato shab chochabshetas tociduchbi du? Gobudi roto peses figapebu bugamos cha! Dadabugchus fes cheto fisho pacus zorenipas. Rogamus chovebira ses govgivuva calizu cuni! Rifosgu co ga liche shacus lufadicba. Loma suco chidifi ti lo. Sa gi damopi zucisev! Pebox cas lefe redu pi shen pes!
<FloodBot4> cropduster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoolAzura> edbian_: ah thanks :)
<raidix> Hello, what can i install for a sound tray icon for openbox without using gnome?
<aeon-ltd> raidix: nothing, what panel are you using?
<Avo> edbian_, Okay great. Thanks for the link; that program doesn't work for Windows 7 though. I got ext2explore, and that is working fantastically so far. Thanks for your help!
<edbian_> Avo, no problem!
<cropduster> Bidas chogu ta fofi fel cheshunafo. Femosu fif pes da ro lochaponu? Cugo nas chas shisedufi mes mi. Na pure robi chocu gunchofafse cumedof shufoshdoco lofeto! Bucu rogi lichi shebgemig sho ti rechi chachimafup? Nechibifcu chices chacho fun chug na! Ticheda lalilogas rifabe no. Boti mopapago cunalus dati masnimirfas tudadopes chuz!
<cropduster> Roro che suloremas sule fela do xelas shemus. Fi chogufuto c
<loculinux> hola alguien en chile
<phil42> hola  :)
<Supra7> man what language is that guy speaking?
<raidix> aeon-ltd, I am using tint2
<starbuck> hi, i just installed ubuntu and everything works great, i just want to know if there is an option to get informed about new emails... there is that little mail icon in the upper right taskbar, and evolution is advised to check for mail every 10 minutes, but it only shows the new mail if i open evolution...
<loculinux> alguien de viña del mar
<phil42> hola :)
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: what provider?
<cropduster> Roro che suloremas sule fela do xelas shemus. Fi chogufuto c
<glaucous> As soon as I add add my other harddrive, the on which is not root, I get the grub error 'grub_xputs' not found. What should I do?
<cropduster> Bidas chogu ta fofi fel cheshunafo. Femosu fif pes da ro lochaponu? Cugo nas chas shisedufi mes mi. Na pure robi chocu gunchofafse cumedof shufoshdoco lofeto! Bucu rogi lichi shebgemig sho ti rechi chachimafup? Nechibifcu chices chacho fun chug na! Ticheda lalilogas rifabe no. Boti mopapago cunalus dati masnimirfas tudadopes chuz!
<cropduster> Roro che suloremas sule fela do xelas shemus. Fi chogufuto c
<cropduster> Roro che suloremas sule fela do xelas shemus. Fi chogufuto c
<subcool> join #android
<subcool> ops.
 * phil42 hands subcool a /
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: 3 different mail accounts, but thats not the problem, with thunderbird and the tray addon it works flawless
<starbuck> ... in windows ;)
<loculinux> hola alguien de viña del mar
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: whats windows does is moot
<djSeeque> Hi, will an installation of 10.10 Beta automatically get updated to the 10.10 final release (via package updates) once it's released, or will it require reinstalling?
<raidix> aeon-ltd: I am using tint2,
<subcool> thanks phil42
<aeon-ltd> raidix: did you configure the system tray with the config file?
<starbuck> so, can i somehow get informed instantly on the desktop if i receive a new email through evolution?
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: not sure then bro, i dont use evolution
<phil42> subcool next time you get thrashed soundly with it
<loculinux> hola phil42
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: could alltray the evolution so it keeps out the way
<subcool> phil42, i was actually expecting that..
<raidix> aeon-ltd: why yes of course, I have everything else running fine, but I was looking for a simple sound applet to run as well, alsamixer is a pain.
<aeon-ltd> raidix: volwheel, if you don't want to run the gnome one
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: i dont understand...
<aeon-ltd> raidix: http://oliwer.net/b/volwheel.html should be in the repos aswell
<helper> is this implementation => http://pastebin.com/JDR5TaRV  fine ?
<loculinux> hola alguien de chile ( viña del mar)
<raidix> aeon-ltd: I figured you would say that, but it isn't in the repos, so i guess i must build it.
<phil42> !es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> starbuck: install alltray   maximise evolution then press ALT+F2   and run: alltray, click on evolution , it will drop to the tray instead of the window list
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: thnx
<aeon-ltd> raidix: meh, compiling isn't too hard, and handy aswell. its a shame ubuntu doesn't have volwheel (well prob due to the fact that it really is a pro-gnome distro)
<raidix> aeon-ltd: yeah, i just built it now, quite surprising how quick that was, in a virtual machine too
<deuterium> hia. how can i flush the local dns cache (or force a refresh of dns)? i've just set a reverse dns entry for mail.myserver.ch, but when i ping mail.myserver.ch, the reverse dns entry doesn't seem to be propagated/used yet (still the old one)
<inky_> im trying to share my wlan0 connection through eth0. ive tried different methods, and none will work. i set the option using the GUI to 'share to other computers', i've tried setting up iptables, and everything else i can find on google. can i get some help here?
<ActionParsnip> deuterium: if you restart networking, it should flush
<inky_> /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | inky_
<ubottu> inky_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<deuterium> ActionParsnip, inky_ : ok, let me try. thx.
<ActionParsnip> inky_: sure, it'llrequire sudo
<lUzErO> .
<inky_> ii appreciate it. i've tried firestarter but haven't followed this particular doc. is there some kind of way to reset the defaults on the networking stuff? i've messed with so much, i think it's probably all a mess now.
<fjmatt> hello?
<fjmatt> anybody available to help me here today?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | fjmatt
<ubottu> fjmatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fjmatt> !ask can somebody tell me what a good Ubuntu IRC client is, specifically for dcc file serving?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !irc | fjmatt
<ubottu> fjmatt: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<fjmatt> can somebody tell me what a good Ubuntu IRC client is, specifically for dcc file serving?
<phil42> what will the next version be called,  after maverick meerkat?
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: if i use alltry, will it inform me about new mails by a blinking icon or something?
<elliot_> I want to install a klingon language pack for Ubuntu. I have the files in the software centre but for full support it says I should install language-support-tlh I can't find it in the software centre where should I go to install it?
<phil42>  Natty Narwhal
<phil42> do you speak klingon?
<aeon-ltd> 11.04
<elliot_> I understand basics I am teaching myself it. I had a Klingon language pack for Ubuntu but it did not cover everything that is why I need language-support-tlh
<aeon-ltd> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 2011 - For announcement, see http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/478
<elliot_> It keeps saying "you should install language-support-tlh
<elliot_>  to get full support for this language (spell checkers, OpenOffice locale packages, etc.).
<Erthe> I'm having an issue with kernel 2.6.32-25 that updated last night.  When I try to boot with it the kernel panics
<nucc1> has anyone here used resin before?
<asig> Erthe: Can you boot with the previous kernel?
<aeon-ltd> Erthe: report it, and roll back to the previous kernel
<Erthe> asig: Yup.
<pticochon> hi
<Erthe> aeon-ltd: Report it through which medium?  Forums?
<pticochon> can someone help me find this package?    spice_3f5-9_i386.deb
<pticochon> thank you
<aeon-ltd> Erthe: bug reports
<aeon-ltd> !bug | Erthe
<ubottu> Erthe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Erthe> aeon-ltd: Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Erthe: i hope it gets resolved by 10.10
<phil42> 10.10 is sunday
<asig> pticochon: spice3f5-9_i386.deb
<pticochon> asig
<pticochon> but what package search engines should I use to get it?
<pticochon> I just know its name
<Erthe> Damn, I can't use the reporting tool unless I have PulseAudio installed?
<Math-> alguem conhece um download manager pra servidor com acesso via web e que seja possivel digitar/automatico os captch?
<wng-> I have a question about UFW, right now port 465 is allowing all connections, if I wanted to only deny it to all but my local net, I'd run: 'sudo ufw deny 465 && sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to any port 465' - is that right?
<Math-> sorry about the portuguese didnt notice the channel
<Math-> is there any download manager with remote access to put in a ubuntu server and use captcha
<Math-> is there any download manager with remote access to put in a ubuntu server and use captcha on it?
<leife> Math: You might want to try JDownloader and use something like vnc.
<LSannin> hola
<Math-> leife, I'm trying to find other solution because my server don't have gui interface
<leife> Math: So it has to be a console program?
<Math-> but maybe I can use JDownloader with X Forward via SSH. Or it need to have a GUI enviroment?
<leife> Math: Can you install a vnc server on the server? Then you can have a gui on your local machine.
<Math-> leife, yes I can. but the VNC Server will redirect the GUI installed in my server no?
<chus225> Hi all
<phil42> hi chus225
<leife> Math: I think so, yes.
<Rapp> hi everyone!
<Rapp> i am on a x86_64 system, and need the libphonon in 32 bit. which package provides that?
<Math-> How the SSH X Forward works? I need to have a GUI enviroment setup in the server to have SSH X Forward working?
<chus225> Anybody has an iPhone and use it in ubuntu????
<leife> Math-: As far as I know you need X running on the server in order to forward it.
<necky> Hi guys . i have a question but it's more internet oriented than ubuntu oriented . do you know a good chan where i can ask my question ?
<aeon-ltd> necky: are you running ubuntu?
<necky> aeon-ltd : yeah
<aeon-ltd> necky: then here is ok
<Math-> Is there any webbrowser with a webinterface? (strange I now, but using something like this it will be possible to do what I know)
<|Enraiha> If I launch programs like firefox in the background of the terminal using "firefox &", how can I terminate it later?
<Drunken> ctrl + c ?
<aeon-ltd> |Enraiha: kill should be fine aswell
<Math-> |Enraiha, ps aux to list the process, find the PID of the process and them sudo kill -9 PID
<ninjai_> guys I could really use some help here... am I jsut _very_ handicap or is something here completely broken!?  I mount an smbfs share using mount, it gives no errors, then i try to ls the directory and get 'ls: cannot access my_smb_mount: No such file or directory'
<glithcd> is there a way i can take 2 seperate video file and make 1 iso out of them?
<freazor> could anyone help me installing / configuring my sound card ?
<ninjai_> nobody?
<erUSUL> glithcd: use video editor?
<Lowwe> Can someone pastebin the contents of /usr/share/gdm/autostart/gdm-simple-greeter.desktop for me? I accidently removed mine and need the contents of it to bring back my login screen
<leife> glithcd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6509
<necky> aeon-ltd : ok =) Let's give it a try . My question is : i use Nikto the webscanner to scan a webserver ( surprise ! ) . And HE is able to see whatever there is behind the index page ( like www.**********.com/somethingthere/anotherthingthere ) . BUT , when i try to connect to this urls , i catch a redirection from the index page .
<glithcd> erUSUL,  which video editot
<CajunLANMan> Does anyone have any suggestions for SLOW software center downloads, and slow update downloads?
<glithcd> *editor?
<erUSUL> glithcd: avidemux?
<|Enraiha> How can I find the PID of a process?
<phil42> ps axf
<rjhall> |Enraiha: cleanest might be kill `jobs -p`
<erUSUL> |Enraiha: pgrep name
<aeon-ltd> necky: well does the page exist?, and if so does it redirect using html?
<erUSUL> clenest is pkill
<ZykoticK9> CajunLANMan, try thanking your mirror - System / Admin / Software Sources - download from dropdown
<leife> CajunLANMan: Are you using a local mirror like nl.ubuntu.com or just www.ubuntu.com
<wng-> I have a question about UFW, right now port 465 is allowing all connections, if I wanted to only deny it to all but my local net, I'd run: 'sudo ufw deny 465 && sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to any port 465' - is that right?
<necky> aeon-ltd : it does , and it uses html
<ZykoticK9> CajunLANMan, s/thanking/changing
<aeon-ltd> necky: then just take the html refresh out, to remove the redirecting
<CajunLANMan> I have not changed any default settings.  So whatever default is, that's what I'm using.
<sbaker> heya
<ZykoticK9> CajunLANMan, i'm suggesting you DO change the default
<necky> aeon-ltd : that works even if it takes 0 secondes to redirects ?
<leife> CajunLANMan: Is anyone else using your internet connection to download files at the moment?
<|Enraiha> Thanks everyone.
<yusuo> hi can anyone help me getting connectable in ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> necky: yeah, parsing a few lines of html, is fractions of a second when tested locally
<ZykoticK9> yusuo, can you be more specific?  what do you want to do?
<leife> yusuo: Connectable? Do you mean internet access with your LAN or WLAN?
<CajunLANMan> leife, We've got 6 megabit, and most everyone has gone home.  I'm also getting mega low pings right now.  No one else is on atm.
<yusuo> i want deluge to be connectable
<CajunLANMan> the downloads will fly for a minute or to, then slow WAY down
<leife> CajunLANMan: What country are you in? It might even be a problem with your ISP
<CajunLANMan> Doesn't appear to be on my end.
<CajunLANMan> USA.  I'm on AT&T
<yusuo> not windows is fully connectable just ubuntu problem
<ZykoticK9> yusuo, you'd need to open ports on your router/firewall then tell Deluge to use those open ports
<necky> aeon-ltd : thx i 'm gonna try it .
<CajunLANMan> it's 4 bonded T1's.  Usually pretty reliable.
<leife> CajunLANMan: Sorry, can't help there. I don't know anything about US providers.
<yusuo> have done as i said works fine on windows not on ubuntu
<CajunLANMan> ZykoticK9, I'll try changing to a mirror.
<kermit> ok evolution has segfaulted enough times, i'm using thunderbird.
<leife> CajunLANMan: Try a mirror close to your town. That usually works
<ZykoticK9> CajunLANMan, if you are also getting slow pings - sounds like slow internet, but maybe mirror would help.  good luck.
<necky> aeon-ltd : o and btw , to you know to avoid this redirection with curl or wget ? cause at the end , i will be dl files
<CajunLANMan> thx all
<aeon-ltd> necky: no idea, besides the html method
<phil_in_london> kermit :)  yep, took you about as long as me to switch :)
<phil_in_london> kermit, the newest thunderbird (not via synaptic) has the lightning calendar xpi available and google calendars provider (if those things interest you)
<kermit> phil_in_london: lol.. i think evolution deleted this guys inbox, but never actually downloaded it
<phil_in_london> kermit, check its Local folders, it likes to tuck stuff in there sometimes.
<gilaniali> how do I stop one user account from being able to read files in another user account
<necky> aeon-ltd : ok thx . googling it
<phil_in_london> that was another thing I didn't like about it.
<kermit> phil_in_london: on IMAP?
<kermit> phil_in_london: i'd know if it downloaded them, it would be a lo
<kermit> t
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, by default home folders should be private.  but permission for the "other" group is important for the files/folders you are trying to protect (think about the folder the files are in as well).  good luck.
<phil_in_london> kermit???? you had imap all along for this adventure???
<git__> anyone have trouble with their usb mouse under Ubuntu 10.04?
<phil_in_london> thunderbird would have been the way to start then. :(
<git__> mine sporadically work
<gilaniali> ZykoticK9: I am running Ubuntu 10.4, and the home folders arent private, how can I change that
<necky> aeon-ltd : no , it doesn't work =( . it just redirects immediately . i don't even see the html redirection page ( but i get it on telnet ). anyway thx for your help !
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, lol - you seem to be right, by home folder allows "other" read/execute - oh man, that's messed up.
<kermit> phil_in_london: not all of his stuff was on IMAP, just aparently the last 8 montsh of inbox
<aeon-ltd> necky: ok, sorry i couldn't solve it
<lonejack> hi, can you help me figure out what version of the printer driver is compiled on 10.04? Problem: Epson printer D92. It does not work (I state that the problem is not I have it on this PC). How can I understand if the driver is compiled the most up to date?
<kermit> phil_in_london: i guess ubutnu pushes evolution because it has a better license?
<phil_in_london> kermit, oh yeah, you did mention that.
<necky> aeon-ltd : np =)
<gilaniali> ZykoticK9: it wont let others create or delete stuff, but they can read and copy. Not sure about execute
<kermit> how do i get my 'system tray' back ?
<phil_in_london> kermit, I think it's because its about the only thing out there that promises exchange server integration
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, cd's to /home then running "chmod o-rx $USERNAME" should look after it.
<aeon-ltd> kermit: did you kill your panel?
<Ameth> Is it possible to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu so you can run them seprately, and also be able to run said ubuntu partition in windows 7 through a vm?
<Ameth> Or am I crazy
<kermit> aeon-ltd: no, i had another one running from a different system.. i guess that confused it
<Ameth> Crazy is an acceptable answer.
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, you need to put your username where i wrote $USERNAME... just making sure ;)
<aeon-ltd> Ameth: no, but that would be awesome, plus it would probably only work with ssds given the speed constraints
<gilaniali> ZykoticK9: there has to be an automatic way of doing this, if i add a user, it should make it private automatically
<aeon-ltd> kermit: what panel are you using atm?
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, i agree!
<aeon-ltd> kermit: restarting it should bring it back
<rjhall> Ameth: you want to be able to 'native boot' and 'virtual boot' the same instance of an OS?
<wakeupsticky_> is there anywhere that i can download a windows vista recovery cd, but not as a torrent?
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, i honest believe it is close to being a "bug"
<kermit> aeon-ltd: 'notification area'..ahh.. i restarted that and now it works, thanks
<Ameth> rjhall, Yeah
<phil42> Ameth  it could be done but it would be impractical because the windows partition would complain loudly each time its environment changed
<rjhall> Ameth: you can't do that really, because all the devices are different... even if you could figure out the disk/booting part, it'd be like changing the mouse, keyboard, video, audio cards etc. every time you switched.   OSs don't like that too much
<Math-> Do I need xorg installed to use remote ssh X11 forwarding?
<TeslaTony> wakeupsticky_, you can order them from your PC manufacturer
<wakeupsticky_> jeebus. you mean snail mail?
<rjhall> Ameth: you can, though, boot the same virtual image from both ununtu and windows. I do that sometimes.
<aeon-ltd> Ameth: i know you can bring a partition to vm and vm to iso for partition, but a dual live system is too hard and too expensive for users, also its probably faster to port libraries than to emulate a second boot sequence with a fake bios
<TeslaTony> wakeupsticky_, Yeah. It's pretty much the only legal method to get them
<phil42> you are crazy
<rjhall> Ameth: so i can boot into windows, start virtualbox and then start a virtual OS... or boot linux, start virtualbox and then start the same virtual OS
<wakeupsticky_> lol but i own windows vista. what a gyp.
<TeslaTony> wakeupsticky_, Ditch it in favor of Ubuntu. Fewer headaches like that.
<Ameth> rjhall, I see. I just wanted the features of ubuntu without runing just from a vm
<wakeupsticky_> i'm trying to...
<wakeupsticky_> need a recovery disc first.
<Ameth> rjhall,  but with the hardware changes it would be impractical
<rjhall> Ameth: like cygwin, but better you mean?
<leife> wakeupsticky_: sysresccd
<aeon-ltd> TeslaTony: although a loss of $30-100 oem software
<Ameth> rjhall, yeah. I want ssh, but nothing on windows can compare to linux.
<ZykoticK9> gilaniali, OMG this has always been like this in Ubuntu - forum post from 2006 at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279783 and a Bug that never went anywhere (affecting 1 person) from 2007 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136743  I can hardly believe this...
<rjhall> Ameth: you could take a look at Portable Ubuntu
<Giant81> hello
<wakeupsticky_> looks like that's for linux only
<Giant81> anyone ever put a DVD drive on a 3ware RAID controller
<Giant81> are they too pure RAID they won't work for optical drives?
<rjhall> Ameth: i forget the url, but it's somewhere in south america iirc.  brings a mini ubuntu into windows.
<Diverdude> is there a tool i can use to cut away 30 pixels from all sides of all images in a folder?
<gilaniali> ZykoticK9: I am pretty sure, theres a way, i'll get back to u if I find something
<TeslaTony> wakeupsticky_, You might try getting a program to make a disk image first, which would give you a backup of your current configuration
<Ameth> thanks rjhall I will look into it
<leife> Diverdude: You might want to look at imagemagick and bash scripts
<rjhall> Ameth: i tried it.. it was a little too flaky for everyday use though...  so i either boot native into windows, then linux in virtualbox (on one machine), or boot native ubuntu and put win7 in virtualbox (on another machine).
<Giant81> I have a 3ware 8506-12 that I put in my server, when I plug in 2x SATA DVD burners to it, I can't see the drives
<ZykoticK9> Diverdude, look into some of the CLI program ImageMajick (spelling wrong) - can be scripted to crop stuff FOR SURE.  best of luck man.
<Giant81> I'd try the onboard, but it's full of a RAID 5 that I'm now copying off the data so I can rebuild it on the 8506-12 and move the DVD drives to the onboard, but wondering if anyone had ever seen this
<leife> Giant81: PCI Express S-ATA Card for additional ports. Or maybe you could disable the raid function of the raid controller in the bios
<JyZyXEL> does anyone know if gparted can make NTFS partitions with a working bootsector? (for winxp)
<Giant81> leife, I tried going into the 3ware bios and found nothing but options to build and maintain arrays
<Giant81> I'll keep digging
<muh-die-kuh> hi, how can i configure to which device grub will be installed when upgrading grub-pc? currently it allways uses /dev/sda, but grub should be on /dev/sde…
<Giant81> maybe the 3ware utility can help
<leife> Giant81: Have you looked in the "normal" bios too?
<Giant81> leife, yes
<defsum> Hello, Im new to Linux, have trouble with external USB sound device, it's doesn't work while being visible in Sound preferences. (Ubuntu 10.10RC, amd64)
<defsum>  aplay -l: card 0: XD2 [Mackie XD-2], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<defsum> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a73:0002
<Giant81> leife, it was a PCI-X card I got off of e-bay, I know it works for HDD's but never tried a burner until now
<defsum> I've blacklisted internal snd_hda_intel just to make list easer and put install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd_usb_audio in the beggining of alsa-base.conf
<gyyg> What is a good music player
<phil42> vlc
<gyyg> for ubuntu
<leife> Giant81: Does it work with just one burner?
<Giant81> didn't find out until I bought it that it was only SATA1, so I've been running all my HDD's onboard but I guess I'll bite the bullet and move my RAID5 back to the 3ware
<Giant81> leife, has only 1 plugged in right now, I only have 8 power plugs for SATA, and the second DVD would be drive 9
<ZykoticK9> defsum, reask your question that #ubuntu+1 (and hope ?crimsum see's it)
<leife> Giant81: The product page for your hardware raid card says that it supports up to 1.5 GB per second, so unless you have 10 or more drives in the raid it shouldn't be any slower.
<Giant81> leife, I thought SATA2 was 3GB per second
<leife> Giant81: Yeah, and SATA-1 is 1.5
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<Giant81> right now I have 4x 500GB SATA2 drives for my RAID
<Giant81> I figure if I bump them back to the card, it will cut my throughput in half
<leife> Giant: There should be no speed problem with S-ATA 1, because your average disc today (1 TB) does only reach something like 130 MB/s on the far out parts of the disks.
<Giant81> but I'm doing a copy from that array to a pair of 250gb SATA2 drives in a stripe RAID and it's only doing 25MB/sec
<leife> Giant81: Lots of small files perhaps?
<leife> Like pictures.
<Giant81> leife, ahh ok, so even though the interface can do 3GB, the physical read write heads of the drive can't
<seidos> can anyone help me set up "compiz stand alone"?  i tried following this documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompizStandalone  but when i select the "compiz" option from gdm(the login window?), gnome still starts up
<leife> Giant81: Yes. Even the fastest ssd discs only reach about 300MB/s or so.
<Giant81> leife, combo of everything from iso's to family pictures, to porn, to college work etc...
 * phil42 remebers when 25 meg was fantastic disk troughput
<Giant81> I'm also using the Ubuntu 10.04 live disk to copy them
<leife> Giant81: Are you using ext3? I read an article in a magazine a few years back that showed a quick drop of files per second copied with ext3 and limited amounts of ram (1GB and above didn't change anything).
<Giant81> but I doubt that should slow it down any
<Giant81> ntfs, 8gb in the box, but only 3 of that seen by the live disk
<Xeno__> Hi
<Giant81> xeno__, not yet
<Xeno__> What?
<Giant81> nm
<phil42> Giant81 shouldn't you be using the 64bit live disk?
<Xeno__> Yo i got a question
<Xeno__> and its a little important
<wakeupsticky_> i am getting the backup cd from neosmart :">
<Giant81> phil42: I could but I just wnted to see if ubuntu could see that 3ware card, they dont' make windows 7 drivers for it
<leife> Giant81: Have you many files in one directory? I'm talking about like 500,000+ per directory. Take this picture: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Verzeichnis-Optimierung-224376.html?view=zoom;zoom=3 On  the left  it says "files per second" and down right reads as "number of files in the directory"
<Xeno__> About Ubuntu, if i were to install it would i still be able to access Microsoft XP?
<Out`Of`Control> Yes
<Xeno__> How exactly? From the boot menu?
<Giant81> leife, no I don't have that many files in a single folder
<tacomaster> i have a question is it bad if my wireless card is shown as eth1?
<Out`Of`Control> It would be dual boot
<Xeno__> Hm.... Interesting, So lets say i were to install Ubuntu and i restarted my PC... Would the options come up>?
<Xeno__> ?**
<darkkrai> whats a good torrent program?
<Out`Of`Control> Yes
<darkkrai> buuntu 10.04
<Out`Of`Control> Transmission
<Xeno__> Awesome o_o
<darkkrai> too simple for me
<Giant81> that drive has 5,000 items and 250GB in it
<kinglear> Uhh...can someone help me install Eclipse?
<DaZ> darkkrai: why do you think so?
<flametai1> Hey guys I'm having a problem... For some reason Ubuntu 10.04 LTS boots up to the login screen, yet the background is like black and white squares with static on them, but the keyboard and mouse won't work? It was working fine previously
<Xeno__> So, do the options come up Automatically? As in if i were to restart my PC and it booted up it would pretty much be an option of starting Ubuntu or XP?
<flametai1> Also it won't boot into recovery mode
<darkkrai> no plugins
<leife> Giant81: What type of raid is it? 0? 1? 5?
<reaby> friend has problem after installing apache+php5, it delivers only download, php doesn't parse? any bug involved? how to solve!
<Giant81> 5 to 0
<Giant81> copying from a RAID 5 to RAID 0
<Giant81> 4 disk RAID 5 to a 2 disk RAID0
<Giant81> yeah the preformance sucks, I hate it
<leife> Giant81: Don't know much about RAID, but are they both hardware?
<Giant81> but then the 250GB's in the stripe are old, might just be lo cache
<Giant81> leife, yes, I'm pretty sure it's hardware, it's a dual opteron Tyan server board
<reaby> friend has problem after installing apache+php5, it delivers only download, php doesn't parse? any bug involved? how to solve!
<blakkheim> !repeat | reaby
<ubottu> reaby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<lUzErO> bye
<lUzErO> tanks for the support
<reaby> k
<waagbo> Hi! I'm trying to set up 3 screens with my two ATI cards in Ubuntu 10.10. So far I've managed this with Xinerama, and everything works. However while moving windows the window beeing moved actsvery sluggish. Do you guys know a way to smooth out windows movement?
<Bernd> Hello eveyone, i recently installed the newest version into my dell 10 netbook, all went well but the monitor is not the right driver, where would i find others that have issue?
<Giant81> "RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller"
<ShdWolf> I'm trying to write a bash script to shred trash every time I empty it so far what I have is shred -f41z I need to know if my context is right and what the standard path to the trash bin is thanks
<reaby> ok, we got it sorted out. thansk
<reaby>  /wc
<mamece2> hi i have some problems
<mamece2> my bluetooth icon keep blinkin when i insert the usb dongle
<thessss_> .irc.gr
<mamece2> i put it in another usb port and now i have two BT icons
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<david> test
<phil_in_london> mamece2, what does hciconfig -a   report?
<Xeno__> So if i want to keep windows XP do i select "NOT entire hard drive"?
<flametai1> Can someone help me out? o-o
<flametai1> Having trouble booting up Ubuntu 10.04 <.<
<smallfoot-> :(
<smallfoot-> 10.10 is out in 2 days
<flametai1> Perhaps you could help me smallfoot? =D
<smallfoot-> maybe
<smallfoot-> what doesnt work?
<flametai1> It's odd, it keeps booting to the login screen but has black and white rectangles for the background that are all pixely
<flametai1> Keyboard won't work on it nor the mouse
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> strange
<flametai1> Was working earlier today, randomly froze then started doing that
<Xeno__> So if i want to keep windows XP do i select "NOT entire hard drive"?
<Xeno__> Please let me know
<smallfoot-> Xeno__, think so
<Xeno__> im using it on the same Hard Drive
<Xeno__> and i cant get rid of XP
<Xeno__> i dont want to **
<smallfoot-> flametai1, try if you can reach console by ctrl+alt+f1, then login console, and update the system with apt-get
<flametai1> Any idea smallfoot?
<flametai1> Just sudo apt-get?
<smallfoot-> flametai1, sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<reqem> hi how do i intentionally break ubuntu so i can then use recovery mode to reinstall everything?
<flametai1> Why upgrade?
<flametai1> xD
<smallfoot-> then check your xorg.conf file and xorg.0.log file
<Guest29676> flametail - I had a similar problem with an old computer - could your install have been interrupted in some way? I think my cd-player broke while I was installing...
<darkkrai> hey, is there anyway to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 without having to redownload a cd?
<smallfoot-> maybe upgrade fixes something broken, like bugs
<flametai1> K brb then
<blakkheim> darkkrai: yes
<smallfoot-> darkdelusions, yes wait 2 days, then it will let you update
<darkkrai> link?
<IceD^> trying to setup apache2 with ssl enabled and getting Error 107 (net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR): SSL protocol error. on browser side, mod_ssl enabled - triple checked, certs are ok - triple checked. port 80 disabled to hell
<smallfoot-> you can update now too by running update-manager -d
<blakkheim> darkkrai: once 10.10 is stable on the 10th, run sudo do_release_upgrade
<IceD^> it's amazon's ec2 ubuntu
<basicxman> So, I have crappy work ethic right.  I'd like to block myself from certain websites 24/7 except for 9AM to 10:30AM. My router panel is shit and won't me do this, installing OSS firmware is not an option.  There needs to be some password thing that stops me from easily disabling the program. Ideas?
<smallfoot-> darkkrai, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/beta#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%2010.04%20LTS
<smallfoot-> basicxman, do you watch porn at work?
<basicxman> rofl no.
<Xeno__> I have a question, to install it do i select Wubi.exe from the WinRAR achive?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: i would advise against using wubi at al
<blakkheim> l
<defsum> Can anyone help me with getting working external USB sound device on Ubuntu 10.10RC?
<blakkheim> !10.10 > defsum
<ubottu> defsum, please see my private message
<Xeno__> what is wubi?
<basicxman> smallfoot-: Particularly, google reader, tetris, hacker news.
<blakkheim> !wubi > Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__, please see my private message
<darkkrai> everything will merge to the new system right?
<smallfoot-> slashdot lol
<Xeno__> ubottu who are you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<defsum> blakkheim, ubottu understood.
<smallfoot->  /.
<Xeno__> what is wubi?
<Xeno__> i didnt receive
<Xeno__> a pm
<blakkheim> !wubi | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Xeno__> okay well what do i use to install Ubuntu?
<Xeno__> i have Win XP
<blakkheim> Xeno__: a cd or usb drive
<Xeno__> CD-R DVD? what?
<blakkheim> you can use a cd-r or a dvd too if you want
<njbair> I just bought a new SSD. If I put the /home directory on a HDD partition, will my programs load more slowly since the per-user configuration resides in /home?
<Xeno__> Blak, how many CD's would i need?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: 1
<darkkrai> ubottu, can I have your babies?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu 2010-10-08
<Out`Of`Control> lol
<IsmAvatar> I'm having some trouble running the update manager for a routine update. dpkg is giving Input/output error. http://pastebin.com/vSLPSYJm
<Xeno__> anyone?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: i just said..
<Xeno__> Oh
<Xeno__> sorry
<Xeno__> o_o
<Xeno__> Hmmm.... okay thanks
<Xeno__> I use Wubi after i insert a cd?
<blakkheim> no
<blakkheim> don't use wubi at all
<Xeno__> okay well, it came as a RAR sooo
<blakkheim> download an ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com, check the md5 to verify it, burn it to a cd, boot from it, follow the instructions
<blakkheim> that's all you need to do
<Xeno__> Ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso correct?
<blakkheim> if you want the x86 version, yes
<misreckoning> I'm having issues with sound on 10.10 beta, how to troubleshoot this? the sound is not continuous (makes stops, noises and repeats)
<blakkheim> !10.10 > misreckoning
<ubottu> misreckoning, please see my private message
<misreckoning> thanks
<IsmAvatar> guys, do please help with my erroring Update Manager. http://pastebin.com/vSLPSYJm
<Xeno__> Well, then.... what do i DO to this .rar file?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: get rid of it
<Xeno__> o_o
<Xeno__> totally delete it?
<blakkheim> you don't need wubi to install ubuntu
<blakkheim> it just causes problems
<Xeno__> can you give me a download link to the one i can burn on a CD please?
<phil_in_london> wubi, sounds like that guy on charlie brown's security blanket :)
<blakkheim> do you want x86 or x86_64?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Xeno__> but,.... this is the one i downloaded
<Xeno__> This is the one that had the Wubi.exe thing in it
<blakkheim> so you already have a cd?
<r3delmasry> question
<Xeno__> yes i have a CD-R
<r3delmasry> is there is diffrent between UBUNTU and LINUX MINT ?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: just reboot your computer with the cd in then
<blakkheim> r3delmasry: a little
<r3delmasry> can u tell me more please ?
<blakkheim> r3delmasry: mint is not supported here, but it's basically just ubuntu with a different theme and some preinstalled codecs
<r3delmasry> thanks blakkheim
<Xeno__> Blak didnt you say Wubi just caused problems?
<nmd> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 and whenever i try to watch live streaming, the videos never load and when they rarely do it takes a long long time. anyone know why? (ex: livestream/justin.tv/livestream) everything's up to date and properly configured(afaik)
<almoparmeg> hello
<blakkheim> Xeno__: yes i did
<blakkheim> !10.10 > nmd
<ubottu> nmd, please see my private message
<Xeno__> So if i were to burn this .rar file on MY CD-R wouldnt it just start WUBI?
<nmd> thanks.
<blakkheim> Xeno__: get rid of the rar. i am not talking about it. the cd you burnt should have everything on it, you're not supposed to view the files from within windows, you're supposed to BOOT your computer from it
<boxbeatsy> hi, is it possible to start up a number of applications/terminals and arrange them in a default order upon startup?
<rez> Hey all
<Xeno__> What im trying to tell you is that THAT download is the .rar file
<Guest92510> anyone know a web cam program that is similar to many cam
<blakkheim> Xeno__: the link i gave you is to download an iso, not a rar
<IsmAvatar> My Update Manager is erroring. http://pastebin.com/vSLPSYJm Anyone know what's going on?
<upgrdman> i have an ati hd 4250 built into my mobo. i also have a pci-e nvidia video card. i use the nvidia card for my monitors but want to use the ati onboard for my projector. the only VGA items i see from lspci is my nvidia card. my onboard video is not disabled in the bios. any ideas?
<neo_> hola
<Guest92510> Anyone ?????????
<Xeno__> the download say::: Which is a: WinRAR Archive and it shows its a Winrar
<tannerld> Guest92510: no
<Xeno__> says**
<Guest92510> :/
<blakkheim> Xeno__: maybe your winrar is set as the default program to open iso files
<neo_> alguen sabe como configurar mi router en modo repetidor?
<blakkheim> Xeno__: but it is not a rar
<blakkheim> !es | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Xeno__> How do i change the settings
<blakkheim> Xeno__: /join ##windows for windows questions
<chien> no hay chicas aqui
<blakkheim> chien: #ubuntu-es
<boxbeatsy> hi, is it possible to start up a number of applications/terminals and arrange them in a default order upon startup?
<Guest92510> all i want to do is just show an image, or video just like manycam i did have one on linux about a year ago but i have forgotten what it was called
<chien> jajaja!
<spinningcompass> boxbeatsy: That'll be the new x11_ocd module. ;)
<boxbeatsy> spinningcompass: lol i'm guessing that's a joke
<boxbeatsy> seriously though, it takes me ten minutes everytime i restart to reset up my windows
<chien> viva gnu linux.!
<spinningcompass> boxbeatsy: Well, it was an attempt at a joke. I don't know if it qualifies as a real joke.  I'll keep trying until I'm funny (or I die, whichever comes first.)
<boxbeatsy> spinningcompass: haha, i probably would have found it funner if i wasnt so new to linux
<boxbeatsy> x11 is the display service or something?
<IsmAvatar> spinningcompass: I got it. The concept of x11 modules still being actively developed tipped me off ;-)
<spinningcompass> hehe
<boxbeatsy> so, there's no way then? :\
<tensorpudding> boxbeatsy: adding it to startup applications usually creates only one
<tensorpudding> it's possible to write a script to do it, and then add it to startup applications though, most likely
<boxbeatsy> tensorpudding: mm i see.  but i want to basically: 1) start up 3 terminals on the second monitor and arrange the side by side, and then start up a browser in workspace 2 and a browser on the first monitor in workspace 1, and then pidgin and irssi on the first monitor in workspace1
<chien> y viva la republique..!
<boxbeatsy> is this sort of stuff possible?
<blakkheim> !es > chien
<ubottu> chien, please see my private message
<bazhang> chien, stop that
<rww> bazhang: whoa, deja vu
<tensorpudding> boxbeatsy: a script wouldn't be able to specify which monitor to start them on
<bazhang> rww, indeedy
<Licuadora> How do I add programs to the side panel in Unity?
<chien> salut a vous BLAKKHEIM.
<tensorpudding> boxbeatsy: or how to arrange them
<Jef91> I am trying to build something with checkinstall but it is throwing this error message - "dpkg-deb: parse error, in file '/var/tmp/tmp.tZtdRb9biy/package/DEBIAN/control' near line 3 package 'eina': field name `System' must be followed by colon" make install works fine, but I would like a .deb to be built. Any ideas?
<almoparmeg> hello
<bazhang> chien, english here, you know that.
<boxbeatsy> tensorpudding: mmk thanks for your help!
<almoparmeg> i need some help please
<StevenSS> Can kpackageKit be a security vulnerability? It got on my system and I did not install it.
<Ryen>  !ask | almoparmeg
<ubottu> almoparmeg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> StevenSS, no
<chien> no fluenty...
<tensorpudding> boxbeatsy: at least, not with the standard window manager
<StevenSS> How did it get on my system then?
<tensorpudding> boxbeatsy: other window managers probably can do that
<bazhang> chien, then join #ubuntu-es
<Tm_T> StevenSS: it's default package manager of Kubuntu
<almoparmeg> i'm new to linux world
<bazhang> StevenSS, you using Kubuntu?
<almoparmeg> and i live in egypt
<gilaniali> In mac os x, most programs are stored under Applications, where are programs/scripts usually installed when you run apt-get
<almoparmeg> but can't find any support near me
<StevenSS> It can't be used by someone without root access to install stuff?  I am using Ubuntu.  I've never used KDE.  It just appeared today.  How did it get there?
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: there are lots of places
<almoparmeg> like training center or any thing like that
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: usually /usr/bin though
<almoparmeg> what i can do ?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, ask here, there is also #ubuntu-eg
<boxbeatsy> tensorpudding: mmk thank you!
<almoparmeg> yes i see
<almoparmeg> and i'm interested too
<chien> merçi BAZHANG
<Licuadora> Is there an Unity tutorial?
<Licuadora> I hate Unity interface, I really want REMIX back, but I guess I'll have to deal with it
<Licuadora> so
<Licuadora> anyone knows about Unity  interface?
<FloodBot4> Licuadora: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Licuadora> How do I add programs in the side panel in Ubuntu 10.10 Unity?
<IsmAvatar> I'm trying to run Update Manager but it's throwing an error. http://pastebin.com/vSLPSYJm Anyone know what's going on?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, this is a support channel; did you have a support question? you might wish to read the ubuntu manual
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard is a very vague overview of where things go
<Licuadora> I AM NOT FLOODING!!
<Mouldy_Punk> hey guys. I just set up spotify to run using WINE, but the system tray icon's messed up. It's got a solid background image instead of transparent. Does anybody know of a fix or a way to define custom tray icons for WINE programs?
<bazhang> !manual | almoparmeg
<ubottu> almoparmeg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<StevenSS> I bet I've been hacke
<almoparmeg> internet help me for more time like installing ubuntu and download it and install programs and still have more things to know
<almoparmeg> not yet
<bazhang> Licuadora, #ubuntu+1
<JyZyXEL> does anyone know if gparted can make NTFS partitions with a working bootsector? (for winxp)
<almoparmeg> just have book for learning Ubuntu
<almoparmeg> and i read it
<gilaniali> tensorpudding: are just the executables stored in /usr/bin or an entire app
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: One of the things about OSX that makes it simpler to understand is that programs are usually bundled in an archive, and self-contained. In Linux this is not the case
<almoparmeg> i have good idea
<bazhang> almoparmeg, okay, well chat in #ubuntu-offtopic , as this is tech support only
<almoparmeg> can we talk about it ?
<Barridus_> is there any way to lock a child account's desktop so that she can't accidentally mess it up?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, yes, in #ubuntu-offtopic , unless you have specific support requests
<gilaniali> so i know the hg executable is stored in /usr/bin but where are the files of hg stored?
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: In some sense, the binary executable *is* the entire app, in the Windows sense. However, in Linux, it is very common for binaries to be dynamically linked to a large number of shared libraries, instead of statically linked
<StevenSS> Anyone know how KPackageKit got installed on my Gnome system?
<almoparmeg> i'm thinking about making small company in Egypt for ubuntu
<Ryen> !anyone | StevenSS
<ubottu> StevenSS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<almoparmeg> to support it
<gilaniali> tensorpudding: in Mac OS X, i am able to look at the individual files that make up hg, how do I find those files in ubuntu
<bazhang> almoparmeg, this is not the channel to discuss that in
<almoparmeg> and opening new lines here
<Barridus_> StevenSS, try removing it in synaptic and see if it wants to take anything with it
<almoparmeg> so
<Ryen> !sa | almoparmeg
<ubottu> almoparmeg: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<StevenSS> I removed it and it took nothing with it
<almoparmeg> can you help me for this channel ?
<blakkheim> gilaniali: dpkg -S pkgname
<bazhang> almoparmeg, #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: The configuration of a binary might be in /etc, it might use "helper binaries" in /usr/libexec, and depending on what it does, the binary might end up in /usr/sbin or /usr/bin
<Barridus_> StevenSS, heh odd.  i figure something that runs off KDE/the QT toolset but not sure why it would have happened that way
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: For packages that you installed using Ubuntu's tools (Software Center/Synaptic/aptitude), you can use those tools to query the package, including what the contents of it are.
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: For mercurial, something like dpkg -S mercurial | grep 'mercurial:'
<almoparmeg> i need to install oracle11gR2 database but have some requested packages and conditions
<Scottie> How do I install a personal font in Ubuntu 10.4?
<almoparmeg> and i have Ubunto 10.04
<bivo> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<IsmAvatar> Help please. The update manager started throwing this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<chien> saludos tios!
<Scottie> How do I install a personal font?
<almoparmeg> any one can help me please about how to install oracle11gr2 database on Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<mothership> where do i paste a error to link it here again?
<conman1990> hey guys
<phil_in_london> mothership,  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<conman1990> I'd like to get info on dual booting
<conman1990> can anyone help??
<IsmAvatar> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<conman1990> ty
<IsmAvatar> np
<mothership> phil_in_london, thanks
<chien> pas de nouvelles de poker th..., merçi...
<mothership> hey guys when i try to share a folder in gnome, i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/508348/ when i hit appy.... any suggestions
<Ryen> !fr | chien
<ubottu> chien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<almoparmeg> Ryen
<Ryen> almoparmeg: Yes?
<almoparmeg> please can you help me about install Oracle 11gR2 databse ?
<Ryen> almoparmeg: I have never used that program, someone else might be able to help you.
<almoparmeg> it's database engine
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: There's a decent chance Oracle has documentation
<almoparmeg> yes
<almoparmeg> but still have some problems can't resolved
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: Since it's not supported by Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community you're mostly on your own though
<Braber01> how do i get irssi to go back to windwed mode?
<Some_Person> Can anyone suggest a good RSS reader that uses folders (or something like that) and lets you view all posts in all the feeds in that folder?
<phaedra> almoparmeg, you cab try the oracle channel. #oracle
<icarus-c> mothership, do you have samba running?
<phaedra> almoparmeg, also maybe ##oracledb
<Braber01> is it worth it to learn perl?
<RudyValencia> Why are my ttys displaying text shifted two character places right?
<almoparmeg> can you write me arab emarates channel please
<Ryen> !sa | almoparmeg
<ubottu> almoparmeg: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<tensorpudding> Braber01: My tea leaves say no
<KB1JWQ> !maverick
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<RudyValencia> (like, I type off the right side of the screen and not only does the cursor disappear for two characters but the text I type doesn't appear
<mothership> icarus-c, yeah its running, i just restarted it and checked again
<Braber01> tensorpudding: don't tell me your a window's user
<tensorpudding> Braber01: What makes you think that?
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> has anyone used xming?
<almoparmeg> is there channel for emirates ?
<Ryen> sam555: Hello, how can we help you?
<Ryen> !anyone | sam555
<ubottu> sam555: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sam555> I'm trying to remote from windows xp into ubuntu 9.04
<Braber01> tensorpudding: i read that perl has it's roots in Unix so It might be worth learning however most windows people stay away form it
<linux_inferno> HEY!  Having a problem with my software raid. Created it and filled it with data. mdadm said the raid was fine. Then I rebooted and now I can't mount it (/dev/md0)  -   When I cat /proc/mdstat   i get ( http://pastebin.com/xLAguv4x  )     WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO FIX THIS?
<gilaniali> blakkheim: tensorpudding : so if I wanted to print out a list of installed programs (like program manager in windows), i should generally look at /usr/bin
<phil_in_london> !ae | almoparmeg
<sam555> i guess I shouldn't have hit the enter key so you could see my whole question
<phil_in_london> :(
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: if you want to know what is installed on the machine, you probably ought to dump the package list
<IsmAvatar> gilaniali: I'm sure the Package Manager or Synaptic would be sufficient
<gilaniali> tensorpudding: how do I do that
<sam555> as it stands, i can only remote into the gui of the ubuntu workstation IF the user is logged in, not when there is the login screen
<gilaniali> IsmAvatar: I am using a VPS with the command line only
<tensorpudding> gilaniali: a lot of software that one might install isn't programs
<sam555> i can ssh without the login screen, but I like to be able to use a gui
<icarus-c> gilaniali, dpkg -l
<IsmAvatar> gilaniali: in that case, `dpkg -l` would do in a heartbeat
<kelopez> I have a question
<Ryen> !ask | kelopez
<ubottu> kelopez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RudyValencia> Why are my ttys displaying text shifted two character places right (like, I type off the right side of the screen and not only does the cursor disappear for two characters but the text I type doesn't appear)?
<lapa> where is chinese bbs
<blakkheim> !cn | lapa
<ubottu> lapa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kelopez> if I get the 10.10 RC, it can upgrade to the final?
<icarus-c> RudyValencia, sounds like wrong screen resolution or misconfigured monitor
<bazhang> kelopez, yes
<kelopez> ok
<RudyValencia> my monitor is a widescreen, set to display non-native modes at their normal aspect-ratio
<melkor> Whats with the restart required everytime I upgrade my graphics drivers.  Shouldn't just restarting x be enough?
<RudyValencia> melkor: part of the display driver is in the kernel
<blakkheim> melkor: yes probably
<icarus-c> melkor, usually you could just restart X
<linux_inferno> I can't mount my software raid! I need it for school, can anyone assist? here is the pastebin of /proc/mdstat   http://pastebin.com/xLAguv4x
<omnomnOMINOUS> (Sorry, I got disconnected...) I've set up a webserver on one of the boxes on my local network. Right now, we're just accessing it by ip address. How can we access it by hostname?
<phil_in_london> http://hostname
<boxbeatsy> omnomnOMINOUS: edit /etc/hosts with the server's ip and hostname
<Jef91> anyone know what the command is to launch the gnome volume applet?
<oblu> linux_inferno: i dont see any problem in your pastebin, devices are active and should be working fine.
<MFen> what's the recommended way to install tor? it's not a standard package any more, and the recommended "sevenmachines" repo has been down for some time
<omnomnOMINOUS> boxbeatsy: /etc/hosts on the server? or on each of the clients?
<glithcd> how can i install 2 seperate versions of linux on the same machine with wubi?
<boxbeatsy> MFen: i installed it yesterday with the instructions on torporject.org
<boxbeatsy> MFen: download from their repo
<linux_inferno> oblu when I try to mount I get   mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/md0,
<linux_inferno>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<linux_inferno>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<linux_inferno>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot4> linux_inferno: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux_inferno> sorry for spam
<Ryen> glithcd: That is impossible.
<omnomnOMINOUS> boxbeatsy: /etc/hosts on the server already has a line: 127.0.1.1    balthazar-desktop
<Ryen> glithcd: Wubi only allows a single install, you are going to have to dual-boot.
<boxbeatsy> omnomnOMINOUS: it'd have to be each of the clients that you'd edit /etc/hosts for
<glithcd> i have linux 10.04 installed and i wanted to install 64 bit to give it a try
<melkor> linux_inferno: paste bin
<almoparmeg> i need to change Runlevel from 2 to 4
<phil_in_london> Jef91   gnome-volume-control
<icarus-c> glithcd, you mean ubuntu 10.04
<linux_inferno> melkor i know i hit paste in the wrong window
<bazhang> !runlevels | almoparmeg
<ubottu> almoparmeg: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<glithcd> theres no way at all?
<MFen> boxbeatsy: ok, that didn't work for me the last time i tried it, but maybe their repo is back up. (both sevenmachines and that one were broken when i tried)
<Jef91> phil_in_london it is gnome-volume-control-applet actually, thanks though
<Jef91> just found it online
<melkor> glithcd: there is a way, why do you ahve to use wubi?
<glithcd> icarus-c, yes
<phil_in_london> Jef91, hmm, thats what the icon says its running from my task bar.
<almoparmeg> sorry don't understand you and i have Ubuntu 10.04 and need to change runlevel to 4
<MFen> ok yeah
<glithcd> melkor, because i didnt want to manually partition my hd
<MFen> boxbeatsy: did you not get this? (  tor: Depends: libssl0.9.8 (>= 0.9.8m-1) but 0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.3 is to be installed )
<krzysz00> anyone here know ow to fix the nbidia black screen proglem?
<omnomnOMINOUS> boxbeatsy: hmm, the clients are all mixed; mostly windows, a few linux boxes, a few macs
<bazhang> almoparmeg, you dont need to do that. see the bot statement above
<kungfu12> Hi, I cannot see the network manager in the gnome panel. But when I change to the lubuntu enviroment, it is there. How can I make it visible in gnome again please?
<almoparmeg> i know from 2 to 5 are similer
<MFen> and if i install that exact version, i get ( E: Version '0.9.8m-1' for 'libssl0.9.8' was not found )
<boxbeatsy> omnomnOMINOUS: ah, dont you have to setup DNS then? not sure sry
<melkor> glithcd: As in you don't want another partition or you don't want to do it manually.  Gparted is really easy.
<phil_in_london> hmm, even mixed boxes unc should be broadcast across the network
<oblu> linux_inferno: have you executed some mdadm related commands after reboot ?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, so there is no changing it
<krzysz00> anyone here know ow to fix the nbidia black screen problem in 10.10?
<boxbeatsy> MFen: i didn't get that.  one sec
<almoparmeg> but i should change it to 4 because need to install Oracle database and told me need to change run level to 4 or 5
<Guest95513> Is there any Linux package for decoding NAVTEX transmissions?
<HK_> Hello, would anyone know how too fix
<glithcd> melkor, i dont want to partition
<omnomnOMINOUS> boxbeatsy: that's what i'm trying to figure out =)
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu is supposed to use Upstart, but almost all daemons installed from packages are controlled using the old System V scripts. Is this for compatibility, or is there an intent to migrate them to Upstart?
<melkor> krzysz00: have you considered ubuntu+1
<bazhang> krzysz00, #ubuntu+1 for that
<linux_inferno> oblu  I have not.   here is the full pastebin http://pastebin.com/ks7Q1ACF
<HK_> Oops.
<glithcd> melkor, thats why i went with wubi the first time
<HK_> Would anyone know how to fix http://pastebin.com/mzgStjxv
<almoparmeg> so, i need to change it to be able install this application
<glithcd> i know there is a way to put more than 1 distribution of linux of a machine
<IsmAvatar> Help please. The update manager started throwing this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<boxbeatsy> MFen: you on ubuntu?
<MFen> boxbeatsy: yes, lucid
<bazhang> almoparmeg, no you dont. I just told you
<sam555> how do I remote into ubuntu from winxp from the log in screen?
<boxbeatsy> MFen: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en#ubuntu
<gpoiriermorency> Woha that's a way better than searching for help throughout internet :)
<boxbeatsy> MFen: and that didtn work?
<HK_> Hey, iBeef.
<linux_inferno> http://pastebin.com/ks7Q1ACF      Anyone have any idea's?
<glithcd> i know there is a way to put more than 1 distribution of linux of a machine, how do i do that?
<almoparmeg> Oracle Application really told me in installation requirments need to change run level to 4 or 5
<mbeierl> I see that linux-image.* is in apt's NeverAutoRemove.  Is there any easy way to purge old kernels?
<phil_in_london> sam555, you're probably going to need a vncserver thats running at bootup, find one and install it and put the command to start it in your rc.local.
<iBeef> hi
<melkor> glithcd: It is very easy if you partition it.  I think the alternate install cd will let you select the root directory.
<MFen> boxbeatsy: yep, that's exactly what i'm reading right now, and it didn't work, because of that package version
<MFen> the necessary libssl version isn't available in any repo i have
<bazhang> almoparmeg, its already there.
<sam555> phil_in_london: is this in addition to Unbuntu rdp?
<almoparmeg> so
<pmp6nl> Anyone know how to change the hard drive that is mounted on startup.  My computer keeps trying to mount a drive that has a different name than the one I want to load
<almoparmeg> help me to change runlevel please
<glithcd> melkor, thats the only way?? i cant have 2 wubi installations??
<HK_> I'm having a problem installing openssh http://pastebin.com/mzgStjxv
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: Did it say why?
<melkor> glithcd: I don't use wubi.
<HK_> On ubuntu.
<MFen> boxbeatsy: do you have 32-bits or 64-bits?
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: If it's asking you something like that, it sounds like there is decent odds that it was not designed with Ubuntu in mind
<melkor> glithcd: I was just saying you could probably do it pretty easily with the alternate install cd.
<boxbeatsy> MFen: meh, really not sure. sorry.  32 bit
<glithcd> well do u know of another channel where i can get more specialized help?
<almoparmeg> yes because i try to install Oracle 11gR2 database and need to change run level before installation
<bazhang> almoparmeg, this is not red hat
<MFen> boxbeatsy: i'm 64, that may be my problem
<MFen> i'll try building from source
<phil_in_london> sam555, yeah..it runs the same protocol (vnc) but it might allow you to control when it runs. I ran into the same problem with the login screen, found that the vnc is only started up after login, which is where you are now. So I installed a vncserver and put its start command into rc.local to ensure it was running before logon.
<phil_in_london> sam555, that was for a client location, not here, so I don't have exact steps for you, but thats the general idea.
<sam555> thanks so much phil_in_london !
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: Are you sure that the instructions you're following were written for Ubuntu?
<MFen> boxbeatsy: just for kicks what do you have for dpkg -l libssl0.9.8 ?
<oblu> linux_inferno: how long was the array alive before this happened ? and wasn there some sort of power outage ?
<almoparmeg> no can be install but should change some values and install some packages only
<dlublink> I can run mplayer -vo cvidix and it plays movies on my console, but they display badly cause it is on my tv via svideo. But when I run mplayer -vo xvidix in X ( kubuntu-desktop ) , it says "Couldn't find working VIDIX driver." What am I doing ?
<almoparmeg> yes
<shingen> hi.... anyone know how long a fsck should take on a 1TB drive?
<melkor> pmp6nl: Its not clear what you are asking.  Are you refering to which driver you computer boots from?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, so please stop asking to change runlevels
<sam555> phil_in_london: it's just been such a pain trying to figure it out!
<oblu> linux_inferno: havent' you upgraded anything ?
<almoparmeg> ok,thank you
<phil_in_london> sam555, when you have it running, you would be able to use a linux client's rdp to connect
<linux_inferno> nope oblu, just rebooted.
<sam555> phil_in_london: gotcha
<boxbeatsy> MFen: name: libssl0.9.8 version:0.9.8k-7ubuntu
<MFen> boxbeatsy: so, 64-bit tor must need libssl higher than what comes with ubuntu, but 32 bit tor only needs stock package
<pmp6nl> melkor:  Hello, when my computer boots it says "(hard drive) not ready yet or not present".. this is because the hard drive use to be called 2nd HD and now its called 2ndHD... how do I make it so it mounts 2ndHD by default... thanks!
<shingen> anyone have an fsck'n answer to my fsck question? lol... fsck on ext3, 1TB SATA 7200RPM for specs... just wondering if anyone has a ballpark
<oblu> linux_inferno: do you have any /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<sam555> phil_in_london: do you have a preference of servers? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<phil_in_london> sam555, if in your discoveries you're are given a choice of different vnc's, my recommend could be ultravnc, I've used it for years now, its never let me down.
<boxbeatsy> MFen: yea sounds right
<sam555> phil_in_london: cool
<melkor> pmp6nl: so it boots okay?
<melkor> pmp6nl: is the hard drive you your fstab?
<boxbeatsy> phil_in_london: is ultravnc faster than tightvnc for any reason?
<Targeter> shingen: whats your question about fsck?
<sam555> phil_in_london: can I use tightvnc as the viewer on the xp machine and ultra as the server on ubuntu?
<phil_in_london> ha! which they don't even list on your page :)
<MFen> well, building from source should fix it
<robertow> estou com problemas no gnome-terminal
<boxbeatsy> MFen: hopefully, good luck!
<MFen> ty :)
<pmp6nl> melkor:  I have two hard drives.  Ubuntu boots ok minus the error.. the hard drive that has issues is a second one.  Ill look at fstab.. give me a sec
<HiddenKnowledge> Could someone help me with this problem I got after installing ubuntu? http://pastebin.com/mzgStjxv
<phil_in_london> boxybeatsy, I don't really know about faster or not, I just know ultra has worked well for me, and I also have seen many people with issues using tightvnc, I've never used it myself.
<HiddenKnowledge> I'm trying to get ssh working.
<boxbeatsy> gotcha
<shingen> Targeter: how long fsck will take to run on a drive that doesn't seem to have any problems, I ran fsck to be safe... standard 7200RPM SATA 1TB drive, ext3... not sure on how many files...
<linux_inferno> oblu http://paste.pocoo.org/show/272539/
<Targeter> how full is it
<Targeter> ?
<shingen> Targeter: 80% or so
<Targeter> 1TB drives and up typically take a while. i have 2 and they usually take some time
<Targeter> yea at that full theres probably a lot of files on it
<phil_in_london> sam555, take note on that page you gave me, Vino is installed by default, you'll want to remove it in order to use anything else.
<shingen> Targeter: so how long is awhile? :)  2 hours, 4 hours?  30 minutes?
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: what's the issue?
<PeterD> Hey, does anybody know how to make a wireless module load on boot?
<sam555> phil_in_london: wow, thanks for that!
<DaZ> shingen: few minutes
<HiddenKnowledge> sam555: http://pastebin.com/mzgStjxv
<phil_in_london> PeterD, do you know how to make it run from a command line after boot has occurred?
<icarus-c> shingen, in minutes
<PeterD> Yes
<pmp6nl> melkor: fstab is incorrect, would I just manually edit it?  What about the UUID?  Would it be the same since its the same HD just a different name
<mohadib> will totem ever work?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, put same commands into your /etc/rc.local
<mohadib> will it ever actually play anything
<Targeter> i know for me it takes some time but i have 50gb images that it seems to parse slowly through
<mohadib> or will ubuntu keep shipping it just to piss people off?
<shingen> cuz I did it in gparted, so everything is hidden... now that I see the actual command, I'll probably toss on a -v to see the crap scroll off my screen, lol
<PeterD> The same commands for making it run through the command line? phil_in_london ?
<Targeter> lol @ totem. vlc is where its at
<icarus-c> mohadib, what a good question.  what are you trying to play, and do you even have the codec
<Acidphase> maybe someone can shed some light on this, using  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu , OpenGL version string: 1.4 , can't seem to get direct rendering going... (yes I have the dri module set in the xorg.conf)
<mohadib> icarus-c: it has never played anything in all the years it has been shipped
<icarus-c> Targeter, vlc is just mplayer core with a Qt interface
<phil_in_london> PeterD, yes, rc.local will process any command (same as if you'd typed in on the command line). The big difference here is that it will do those commands during boot :)
<mohadib> icarus-c: dvd, avi, mpeg..flv, it wont play anything
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: did you change the ssh config file after installing ssh server?
<Acidphase> glxinfo | grep direct
<Acidphase> direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Targeter> shhhhh
<phil_in_london> PeterD, you'll need sudo to edit the rc.local.
<DaZ> icarus-c: not really
<PeterD> Right
<mohadib> icarus-c: mplayer and xine will play everything, so i assume the codecs are in place
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: actually are you trying to set up an ssh server, or trying to ssh into something?
<melkor> pmp6nl: you can list the drives by uuid in your /dev/disk-by/... then you can fix your fstab either using the name or the uuid.  UUID's can change when you format it.
<shingen> if I was to cancel an fsck, would it cause any harm to my drive if it was doing something?  gparted is hiding all output, so I can't see what's going on... so I'm inclined to stop it and start from cli instead...
<outer_space> whats the best wireless service that works with ubuntu?
<Targeter> im in my own dream world with vlc ;)
<icarus-c> mohadib, mplayer & xine are of another family than totem.  totem uses gstreamer,  so you need those gstreamer plugins
<phil_in_london> PeterD, alternatively, if you'd like to keep things nice and neat, you could write your own script to bring your wireless up and just call it from rc.local.
<icarus-c> and ffmpeg
<mohadib> icarus-c: so whats the point of shipping it
<HiddenKnowledge> sam555: I didn't change anything. I tried restarting the openssh-server and that produces a similair error.
<mohadib> if it never works out of the box
<PeterD> Script writing, one thing I've never done.
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: what version of ubuntu?
<ovy>  /join #linux-mint
<melkor> pmp6nl: you can edit it, make a backup its pretty straight forward
<ovy> hm...
<mohadib> icarus-c: i dont get why gnome/ubuntu doesnt include a working player or the codics
<PeterD> There aren't many commands though. What would I have to do?
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: the reason I ask, is all I did was install the ssh server, and it worked
<icarus-c> mohadib, totem is fine as long as you have the codec.
<PeterD> The less crude the better, I think.
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: i restarted the machine and got in
<pmp6nl> melkor: ok thanks.  I had switched it from ntfs to ext4 so ill find the UUID... thanks!
<HiddenKnowledge> sam555: I know it works fine for me too, noramlly.
<HiddenKnowledge> normally*
<sam555> gotcha
<shingen> pmp6nl: blkid /dev/blah would be easier to find the UUID
<sam555> i think beyond this point, I can't help, but definetly ask around here about that error
<phil_in_london> PeterD, its very simple  use gedit to make em, enter each of your commands on a line by itself. Save the file. Then locate the file in its folder and   chmod a+x myfile     that will allow it to be executed.
<mohadib> icarus-c: well, :D my car works fine when it has an engine
<sam555> i think beyond this point, I can't help, but definetly ask around here about that error, HiddenKnowledge
<mohadib> oddly enough it shipped with one
<PeterD> Save as .sh?
<HiddenKnowledge> sam555: Thanks anyway.
<phil_in_london> PeterD, some people like to do that yes, so they can keep track of them.
<sam555> HiddenKnowledge: sorry
<HiddenKnowledge> sam555: No problem. :)
<phil_in_london> PeterD, what I do is create the script, chmod it and then run it on the command line...if everything works fine then I edit rc.local to call that script :)
<HiddenKnowledge> So anyone else that would happen to know what's causing this?
<bazhang> mohadib, support question?
<mohadib> ?
<Acidphase> maybe someone can shed some light on this, using  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu , OpenGL version string: 1.4 , can't seem to get direct rendering going... (yes I have the dri module set in the xorg.conf)
<mohadib> bazhang: yes
<almoparmeg> what's the problem if you tell me how to change Runlevels ?
<icarus-c> mohadib, it does ship with some codecs by default, but free ones only
<glicks> hey, will the next version of ubuntu come with libreoffice?
<bazhang> !runlevels | almoparmeg please read carefully
<ubottu> almoparmeg please read carefully: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Pentium3> I recently took on a kernel update on my laptop (gateway MA3) and now on boot it says "Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init." and it dumps me to BusyBox, can I please get some help?
<injekt> Is there some kind of trick to setting up postgres? Everytime I install and start my logs give me "incomplete startup packet" and a "psql: could not connect to server: No such file or directory"
<phil_in_london> injekt, you probably should try #postgres
<almoparmeg> really in know but my application told my my current runlevel is 2 and need to change it to 4 or 5
<PeterD> One more question phil_in_london, I'm on Xubuntu and I don't see an rc.local
<almoparmeg> what i can do now ?
<Myrth> hi, I've cron.1234 files appearing in my home folder.. is there a setting to disable this?
<tpae> ubuntuu rox
<phil_in_london> PeterD, not in /etc ?
<bazhang> almoparmeg, about what
<PeterD> No
<icarus-c> Pentium3, did you change hard disk configuration / kernel parameters lately?
<phil_in_london> hmm, so what is Xubuntu then? whats its derivation?
<almoparmeg> about change my current level from 2 to 4 or 5 to be able install my appliaction
<PeterD> It uses XFCE for the window manager
<icarus-c> phil_in_london, Xfce/Ubuntu
<PeterD> Lighterweight
<phil_in_london> ah, makes sense
<bazhang> almoparmeg, you should have read the statement above carefully.
<Pentium3> icarus-c: no.
<phil_in_london> PeterD, got a search feature on this Xbuntu, a file search feature?
<mohadib> phil_in_london: locate or find
<PeterD> It's crude
<almoparmeg> i have read it and really know no different between runlevel 2 or 3 or 5
<PeterD> Limited to the directory thunar is in
<almoparmeg> i know really
<olulela> hell, where can i see the difference between generic and server kernels?
<icarus-c> almoparmeg, but you still ask that
<almoparmeg> but my appliaction need to change it
<olulela> hello*
<bazhang> almoparmeg, so stop asking for it.
<almoparmeg> i can't install it without change current 2 to 4
<icarus-c> almoparmeg, what app is it
<phil_in_london> PeterD, dunno, maybe you have an rc.local located somewhere else, maybe you have a local file in the rc.d folder, I'm really unsure.
<mohadib> almoparmeg: init 4
<almoparmeg> oracle11gr2 database
<IsmAvatar> Help :-( The update manager started throwing this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<almoparmeg> i do it
<PeterD> I'll do some searching
<bazhang> almoparmeg, sure you can. that's for red hat. oracle is geared towards red hat
<almoparmeg> and make restart but still 2
<PeterD> Thanks for the help phil_in_london
<mohadib> almoparmeg: you can set the deault runlevel
<phil_in_london> PeteD
<almoparmeg> ok thank you
<icarus-c> almoparmeg, then probably their install facility is broken
<almoparmeg> how ?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, does your Xubuntu have Startup Applications in your System Admin?
<mohadib> in /etc/initrc
<PeterD> Yes
<mohadib> iirc
<icarus-c> almoparmeg, at least for ubuntu
<PeterD> Ahhh
<phil_in_london> PeterD, then you could just create the script anywhere and add it to that :)
<PeterD> I think I remember
<PeterD> Yes
<almoparmeg> but i like ubuntu
<HiddenKnowledge> How is it possible I can't update my system with openssh-server intalled? :/
<phil_in_london> PeterD, don't forget the chmod a+x myscript.sh part.
<almoparmeg> and wish to use it for ever
<PeterD> I wrote that bit down
<almoparmeg> no redhat or other
<tensorpudding> almoparmeg: according to the internet, oracle 11g doesn't support ubuntu, so if you want to make it easy use a platform that oracle supports, or use a database that supports Ubuntu
<almoparmeg> so, what's the solution now
<PeterD> There's nothing special with writing the script is there?
<almoparmeg> yes yes
<olulela> hello, where i can see the difference between the generic and server kernels?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, nope, if it works on a command line you can put it in a script.
<almoparmeg> you are right
<PeterD> just command <enter> next comment etc.
<DualProxy> almoparmeg: try telinit q 4
<PeterD> K
<sam555> how does one disable vino?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, just don't use a windows editor for it.
<Pentium3> icarus-c: hello?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, it will work, but it will barf up carriage returns as errors :)
<PeterD> Lol
<phil_in_london> sam555, got synaptic on your system?
<almoparmeg> i have try it
<icarus-c> Pentium3, yes?
<HiddenKnowledge> PeterD: If you would put it all on one line it wold work right? :P
<sam555> phil_in_london: yes
<shingen> if I changed fstab to check volumes on boot would it check every time or every 32nd time or whatever?   cuz I just ran fsck from cli and noticed that one of my partitions was mounted 48 times and never fscked
<almoparmeg> and write runlevel in terminal told me this result  N 2
<PeterD> Har
<sam555> phil_in_london: however, I'm ssh'ing into the system as we speak, so is there a terminal command, or should I just stop the service
<phil_in_london> sam555, fire it up, uninstall it, if you want it back, hmm...lets...see...oh yeah, synaptic, fire it up, install it.
<almoparmeg> i think it's still use 2
<MFen> boxbeatsy: well, tor built and installed. now i just need to do the same thing to vidalia...
<almoparmeg> not 4
<phil_in_london> ah
<sam555> phil_in_london: HA
<bazhang> almoparmeg, it does.
<Pentium3> icarus-c: I havent changed anything.
<PeterD> Ah phil_in_london do I need to i?nclude sudo ? Or chmod a+x takes care of that
<phil_in_london> sam555, you can do the apt stuff.
<phil_in_london> PeterD, you'll only have to do sudo if you are creating it in a folder that you don't have edit rights to.
<sam555> phil_in_london: yet so is the an apt-get uninstall?
<almoparmeg> N 2 meaning runlevel 2 or 4 ?
<HiddenKnowledge> PeterD: If you get a access denied you will need sudo :P
<almoparmeg> i mean the current
<tony83> hi
<PeterD> K
<shingen> targeter: if I changed fstab to check volumes on boot would it check every time or every 32nd time or whatever?   cuz I just ran fsck from cli and noticed that one of my partitions was mounted 48 times and never fscked
<DualProxy> almoparmeg: did you use `sudo`? but as he said if teh package does not support ubuntu, your out of luck/
<icarus-c> shingen, it would check every boot and do a force check after maximum mount count
<Targeter> yup what he said
<shingen> icarus-c: sounds like what I need :)
<icarus-c> shingen, force check would take some time, and other is  quick
<sam555> phil_in_london: got it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6001309
<phil_in_london> sam555 apt-get remove
<sam555> HA!
<sam555> phil_in_london: would it be possible to just stop the vino service, install another vncserver to test before removing vino?
<olulela> where can i see the difference between generic/server/virtual kernels?
<theorem> olskolirc: on a server with low latency requirements
<PeterD> phil_in_london, how do I test the script?
<phil_in_london> sam555, I think it ties in with inet, I'm not sure of how to just rip it out of there and leave it. I have really studied the intracacies of 2.6 yet. But if you aren't using it at moment, its just as easy to apt-get install vino after your test.
<Acidphase> maybe someone can shed some light on this, using  2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu , OpenGL version string: 1.4 , can't seem to get direct rendering going... (yes I have the dri module set in the xorg.conf)
<olskolirc> what theorem ?
<bazhang> Acidphase, maverick?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, reboot your computer, and then run your script and see if wireless comes back up (or whatever it was supposed to do)
<HiddenKnowledge> PeterD: Would you happen to know how to fix http://pastebin.com/8gMhQTMR ?
<HiddenKnowledge> Oops.
<phil_in_london> PeterD, to run your script, just go to its folder and type   ./myscript.sh
<HiddenKnowledge> Tab completion..
<CJO> hi im trying to install java 6 jre
<sam555> phil_in_london: that's true, thanks!  you are so helpful!
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Would you happen to know how to fix http://pastebin.com/8gMhQTMR ?
<Acidphase> bazhang yes, but seen people with the same problems in 10.04
<bazhang> CJO, enable the partner repo
<PeterD> Right, I forget the most obvious things
<boxbeatsy> seriously, i'm just sitting here listening to you, and learning so much phil_in_london
<bazhang> !partner | CJO
<ubottu> CJO: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<phil_in_london> boxbeatsy, I certainly hope not cause I'm just talking outta my a$$ :)
<boxbeatsy> lol :)
<phil_in_london> watch this boxbeatsy
<uLinux> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<bazhang> Acidphase, maverick in #ubuntu+1 and you are already post ing there
<PeterD> Ahhhh
<PeterD> Yess
<boxbeatsy> lol
<Acidphase> yep, no-one had any ideas in there sofar so figure id try here I'm not partial to where I get my help lol
<CJO> huh
<bazhang> Acidphase, this is not the channel for it. be patient please
<CJO> archive.canonical.com is the repo
<phil_in_london> boxbeatsy, the best lesson you'll learn tonight is when PeterD comes back in here saying his box is on fire :)
<bazhang> CJO, correct the partner repo
<HiddenKnowledge> Lol.
<mbeierl> no matter what howto I follow I still can't get anything other than 320x240 for boot and all my ttys in lucid.  ideas, please?
<boxbeatsy> well, your suggestions seem to be awfully accurate then haha
<Pentium3> I recently took on a kernel update on my laptop (gateway MA3) and now on boot it says "Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init." and it dumps me to BusyBox, can I please get some help?
<Acidphase> you mean I cant act like a 4 year old and stomp my feet and huff and puff till I get my way?
<Acidphase> oh wait thats in #windows...
<Acidphase> nm...
<Acidphase> =P
<phil_in_london> boxbeatsy, I'm a good guesser, maybe I should move to vegas :)
<bazhang> Acidphase, please dont
<HiddenKnowledge> So eehm, phil_in_london: Would you happen to know how to fix http://pastebin.com/8gMhQTMR ? Sorry for repeating but you left so..
<Acidphase> lol
<Ken8521> Acidphase, you have to threaten to go back to windows 2-3x first
<Acidphase> ahhh I see
<Acidphase> brb wife calling
<IsmAvatar> Update manager error help, please: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, I don' t know anything about Maverick yet.
<CJO> is debian the defualt repo
<bazhang> CJO, no
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Maverick? What do you mean?
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, quoting only one of your posted lines : Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main libssl-dev i386 0.9.8o-1ubuntu4.1 [2,012kB]
<CJO> what's the $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<PeterD> Lol phil_in_london
<lotrpy> Hello, I rm -r /var/cache when disk is full(now I know it's wrong). when apt-get dist-upgrade, I can't update or remove "rhythmbox", is there anyway to fix this? 8.04 LTS
<PeterD> The only big mistake I've ever made was deleting my xorg
<PeterD> I needed a change of pants after that
<phil_in_london> PeterD, I did that, and it was only about 2 months ago. I'm okay now, I gave up the vodka.
<PeterD> Lol
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Uh.. 0_0 I'm running ubuntu.
<Acidphase> ok back
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, yes you are, but from your post it looks like you perhaps upgraded to version 10.10
<phil_in_london> I think thats the #ubuntu+1  channel
<PeterD> Whenever I run the script through the command line I get a "No such file or directory" Still works like a charm though. Should I be concerned?
<HiddenKnowledge> O.
<PeterD> Ahh
<HiddenKnowledge> I just want a simple ubuntu install.
<phil_in_london> PeterD, got any extra lines in there? blank line, maybe an extra enter?
<PeterD> Yes
<PeterD> I didn't realize I didn't have to cd
<shingen> 10.10 is still beta?
<phil_in_london> PeterD, thats kinda the same thing I was saying about carriage returns.
<sandyd> HiddenKnowledge: beta is always not simple
<HiddenKnowledge> I didn't want beta, lol.
<sandyd> shingen: until 10th obtober
<PeterD> There we go
<PeterD> Thanks phil_in_london :D
<HiddenKnowledge> How do I downgrade?
<Giant81> well technically 10.10 is RC
<sandyd> HiddenKnowledge: you cant
<PeterD> So much simpler than all the other BS broadcom wanted me to do
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, I don=
<sandyd> HiddenKnowledge: it comes out on the 10th anyways as stable
<phil_in_london> I don't know how you downgrade.
<HiddenKnowledge> :/
<HiddenKnowledge> I see.
<phil_in_london> I know that 10.04 comes with ssl installed, so if 10.10 don't have ssl stock yet, then its not ready.
<mbeierl> seriously, does anyone know how to get regular tty consoles back?  my res is like 20x12 characters and unusable
<olskolirc> how can you guys stand gnome/ubuntu when kubuntu rocks and is more powerful and customizable
<HiddenKnowledge> Thanks, phil_in_london.
<CJO> I added the repo via sudo add-apt-repository “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner and it said I need an argument
<Pentium3> I recently took on a kernel update on my laptop (gateway MA3) and now on boot it says "Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init." and it dumps me to BusyBox, can I please get some help?
<shingen> 10.10 doesn't have openssl libs? wow... lol
<bazhang> olskolirc, offtopic here
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, is this a new install?
<IsmAvatar> Help please, I have an Update manager error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/ :-(
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Yes, used unetbootin.
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Which failed kindoff.
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, why not just start over, install 10.04 but don't do the apt-get upgrade.
<KKKLined> Hi friends.
<phil_in_london> you'll have ssl all ready to use if you do that.
<sandyd> CJO: it doesn't work. add it on a new line after running"sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<HiddenKnowledge> I'll just wait a couple of days.
<phil_in_london> I don't know what unetbootin is.
<KKKLined> My rectum is soooo rotten...
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: It's a tool you can use to install linux without a dvd/cd.
<phil_in_london> KKKLined, you should stop using windows
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: Even from windows.
<Snakkah> Hello. My MSN account isn't working on Pidgin, and I also can't sign into my Hotmail (same address) from www.msn.com. Is this a problem on their end, or mine? Pidgin gives me the message "Unable to authenticate: Authentication Failure"
<sandyd> Snakkeh: time to change your password
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, and it apparently works great too ;)
<Ken8521> Snakkah, well if it's happening in two different places, it's likely not pidgin... i'd say its your password
<sandyd> Snakkeh: or to recover it
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: If you aren't a noob, lol. It's not my pc.
<Snakkah> sandyd, account hacked?
<Meg> hi I tried finding a solution to my question last night and got a few ideas but came to a dead-end, trying to try ubuntu on my satellite M35X
<phil_in_london> HiddenKnowledge, do the cd, it works.
<sandyd> Snakkeh: could bew
<phil_in_london> I gotta go set some sh!t on fire
<sandyd> Snakkeh: it has recovery questions still. use them
<shadi> hi
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: the unetbootin works too :P I used it on my laptop.
<IdleOne> !language > phil_in_london
<ubottu> phil_in_london, please see my private message
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: But gtg, c ya.
<shingen> HiddenKnowledge: I haven't used a CD in years... unetbootin rocks :)
<Meg> anyone know how to get it to work on a toshiba?
<HiddenKnowledge> shingen: Yup. :)
<shadi> how could I have yahoo messanger in ubuntu ????
<icarus-c> Snakkah, i heard that millions of msn accounts were screwed by a security update from Microsoft
<sandyd> shadi: doesnt pidgin support yahoo?
<rambo2_981> what's the magic sequence to save my gnome desktop so it persists between boots?
<Snakkah> icarus-c, when? O_o
<icarus-c> Snakkah, a few weeks ago?
<Snakkah> icarus-c, this just happened today
<PeterD> Time to test it out for reals
<shadi> ya it does but it the first time to use it
<icarus-c> Snakkah, well maybe it come late for you, or just temporarily out of service
<sandyd> shadi: you cant run it in linux
<Meg> anyone, suggestions for getting my toshiba to start ubuntu so I can try it from the CD I made
<sandyd> shadi: you can probably run it in WINE, lemme check
<sandyd> shadi: but its still way better to use pidgin
<icarus-c> shadi, yahoo doesn't release a linux version of their client. but there are many free and open source clients for linux,  such as pidgin, empathy, kopete
<rambo2_981> shadi, use pidgen
<IsmAvatar> Help! Updates are failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<AdrienBrody> I wanna change my primary partition to another, how can I do that?
<Meg> is it possible to partition a hard drive without a reformat
<shingen> yahoo messenger can definitely be run in wine, no special dlls needed... it's not bloatware like office :)
<CJO> I scrolled down all the way in the text file in the edior and the list shows starting with deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<AdrienBrody> Meg: parted
<sandyd> shingen: only v8
<shadi> i'm using pidgen but it runs slowly
<sandyd> shingen: v9 is garbage
<HiddenKnowledge> PeterD: Did it work? :)
<PeterD> Yessss
<HiddenKnowledge> phil_in_london: See, his pc is not on fire.
<HiddenKnowledge> :P
<rambo2_981> shadi, NOTHING runs faster with wine
<sandyd> shingen: you enabled visual effects?
<PeterD> No, but my house is, HiddenKnowledge
<PeterD> :O
<HiddenKnowledge> 0_0
<PeterD> Hahahaha
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: Yes it does.
<CJO> "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ is all I need to ad
<shingen> sandyd: heck no...  :)
<CJO> *add
<rambo2_981> wine is a dog
<PeterD> Many thanks phil_in_london  :)
<AdrienBrody> My system is booting /dev/sda3, but I wanna copy all files from /dev/sda3 to /dev/sda4 and boot from /dev/sda4
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: It's not a dog.
<rambo2_981> network apps don't work right (not all)
<AdrienBrody> is it possible?
<rambo2_981> yeah it is
<rambo2_981> i refuse to use it
<sandyd> shingen: gyachie?
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: Well, idk if you refuse but it's still not a dog.
<sandyd> shingen: try that
<Snakkah> Even Hotmail in Evolution is showing the account isn't active.
<shingen> wine has overhead, but it's definitely not a dog....
<Snakkah> Does this mean it's most likely a problem on Microsoft's end?
<Snakkah> I hope so.
<rambo2_981> you wanna tell me how wine can sim an app and make it run faster than windows? no way
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: Wine is not a emulator.
<rambo2_981> dude it sims the windows i/f
<rambo2_981> say what you want about microsoft, but they do know what they're doing
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: It can run programs faster than windows because it doesn't have some bus windows has.
<sandyd> shingen: instructions are here -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<HiddenKnowledge> bugs*
<rambo2_981> btw i use ubuntu on every machine i have; but, i have to say (wine is a dog ... i won't change my mind on that) open office doesn't hold a candle to ms office
<shingen> sandyd: sorry, I went off on a tangent...  not loking for yahoo clients :)
<HiddenKnowledge> rambo2_981: What's your support question again?
<rambo2_981> if you want to run a microsoft app, run it under windows
<phil_in_london> Hmm, thats dissappointing.
<bazhang> !ot | rambo2_981
<ubottu> rambo2_981: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Smilodonis> ! dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rambo2_981> oh good
<rambo2_981> someone will answer me
<Scottie> How do I aim my terminal request at a specific folder?
<rambo2_981> what's the sequence to save my gnome desktop so it persists between boots
<AdrienBrody> How can I copy my system to a new partition and boot from there?
<mehwork> are there any html validators for linux? eg, something i can run from the commandline or a gui, and not a mozilla plugin? i want to validate local html files and firefox plugins require an external ip
<gilaniali> what does this mean:  ./ (dot followed by slash)
<phil_in_london> rambo2_981, you mean keep the same applications open, and roughly in the same spot they were?
<gilaniali> does it run command after?
<shingen> mehwork: html tidy is what you're looking for... there's a bunch of different versions on tidy.sourceforge.net, depending what language you want
<rambo2_981> phil_in_london, yep
<CJO> i added deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner but it still wants some java font , sun-java6-bin, and ia32-sun-java6-bin
<collosi> AdrienBrody: you could try to image your OS and then put it on your other partition
<CJO> that's gay as hell that pisses me off
<CJO> :)
<sandyd> gilaniali: it runs the file rellative to your current location
<phil_in_london> rambo2_981, Menu, System, Preferences, Startup Applications, Options tab.
<rambo2_981> phil_in_london, ty
<sandyd> gilaniali: for example, if there was a file called "abc" in the folder your in, "./abc" would run it
<phil_in_london> rambo2_981, its not perfect, but its as close as you'll get. Some applications don't play by the rules.
<shingen> lol, I've been in this channel for 1 hour and my fsck is still running... *sigh*
<shingen> only on pass 1 still....
<gilaniali> sandyd: so instead of doing python abc.py, i can do ./abc.py
<rambo2_981> phil_in_london, as long as it's close that's fine; thanks
<sandyd> gilaniali: its only for programs in C/++
<sandyd> gilaniali: python is not included
<Scottie> Any assistance with Wine available?
<phil_in_london> rambo2_981, it will remember which workspace you placed them on as well.
<Snakkah> Alright. I'm pretty sure it's a problem on Microsoft's end. I click the "Sign in" button on msn.com and it directs me to a page that says their network is unavailable.
<gilaniali> sandyd: seems to work for bash files
<Snakkah> So would it be a safe bet to assume my account wasn't hacked?
<rambo2_981> gilaniali, put this in the py file as the first line:
<rambo2_981> #!/usr/bin/python
<sandyd> gilaniali: thats because a bash file has commands for a group of programs
<rambo2_981> phil_in_london, i haven't really used multiple workspaces, but that's good to know
<mehwork> shingen: doesnt html tidy still require me to give it my external host name?
<phil_in_london> rambo2_981, handy for those applications that are useless unless they are full screen.
<Lowwe> What is the string to login to a different computer in terminal?
<rusivi> !wine | Scottie
<ubottu> Scottie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mamece2> how much ram do i need to run a VM in ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> Lowwe, ssh?
<Lowwe> smallfoot-: Correct
<rusivi> mamece2: the minimum system requirements for the version of Ubuntu your using.
<CJO> so I just install the depend. for java
<smallfoot-> Lowwe, join #openssh, or type 'man ssh' or 'ssh --help'
<CJO> like sun-java6-bin, and ia32-sun-java6-bin
<Lowwe> Ok
<coz_> hey guys,, I have googled this with very results.. same system for that last 6 versions of ubuntu ... lucid or maverick..mouse cursor now jumps randomly across the screen either up to the upper left corner or to the lower right corner...unpredictable... but consistene...If i install karmic no issues whatsoever...and the same conditoin on al three systems
<phil_in_london> Lowwe    ssh  user@192.168.x.x   depends on username and ip.
<Lowwe> Thanks phil
<shingen> mehwork: probably not... you can run mod_tidy in an test apache instance and curl your entire site to see what it generates, or you could take a look at the other wrappers
<rusivi> coz_ what mfg/model of system are you using?
<coz_> rusivi,  intel  asus board  but only lucid and maverick exhibit this behavior
<shingen> mehwork: best to look at the code and check :)
<rusivi> coz_ custom built not pre-built from mfg?
<coz_> rusivi,  wondering if it has anything to do with touchscren implimentation
<coz_> rusivi,  cutom build
<AshyIsMe> hey
<mehwork> shingen: how has no one made it so you can just check if the html file you're editing in your editor is valid or not?
<AshyIsMe> is there a package for vim7.3 somewhere?
<mamece2> how can i report a bug in Rhythmbox? i cannot delete several files in the queue
<AshyIsMe> i'd like to install it without having to compile from source
<coz_> mamece2,   I would report it on ubuntu bugs
<coz_> mamece2,  at launchpad
<coz_> mamece2,   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<melkor> coz_: you might try getting the newest version of x and seeing if that helps.
<shingen> mehwork: I haven't really looked around at IDEs for HTML (cuz I really don't care if I'm tidy or not) but I seem to recall that gedit and others have HTML tidy built in...
<rusivi> mamece2 / coz_ I would not
<phil_in_london> AshyIsMe, Menu, System, Adminstration, Synaptic...type in vim in the searchbox, select vim, apply.
<melkor> coz_: it could also be a kernel issue have you tried using different kernels?
<AshyIsMe> phil_in_london, it's version 7.2
<AshyIsMe> i want 7.3
<coz_> melkor,  well I have read a few bug reports  about this  but this is the default kernel
<rambo2_981> shingen, emacs knows html
<AshyIsMe> i want "set relativenumber" feature which is only available in 7.3
<phil_in_london> if you want the latest of things, then its time for you do learn to build.
<AshyIsMe> i know how to build haha
<AshyIsMe> im just lazy
<AshyIsMe> aight fine
<coz_> rusivi,  i would not what? report rhuthmbox bigs at launchpad?/
<phil_in_london> well, you should have known that already ;)
<coz_> bugs
<phil_> Anyone know how to turn off A.D.D. Mode
<coz_> rusivi,  rather bugs
<IsmAvatar> Help, please. Updates are failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<armyriad> How do I start the default image viewer from the command line?
<phil_in_london> AshyIsMe, have you tried apt-get install to see if its updated yet?
<rusivi> mamece2 / coz_ It is a little premature based on reading one sentence if it's a bug or not.
<bastidrazor> armyriad:  eog
<coz_> rusivi,  understood...however I read that he wanted to know the "place" to report bugs   but I agree about the possibility it may not be a bug
<shingen> phil_: a.d.d. mode.... are you talking  about the compiz feature which darkens windows you're not using?
<rusivi> coz_ / mamece2: it may be a support question, then one would want to perform a "question" against the package versus a bug.
<CJO> ..
<phil_> shingen: yes, i am
<phil_> shingen: my friend is having a problem with turning it off, and it gets REALLY annoying
<CJO> I get Couldn't find package sun-java6-bin when I try to install the dependency
<CJO> Oh I have to add it to the manager
<shingen> phil_: I don't remember the interface to disable that... sorry... just thought I'd help frame your question
<sandyd_> phil:compizconfig-settings-manager
<armyriad> bastidrazor: Thanks.
<sandyd_> phil_:compizconfig-settings-manager
<bastidrazor> armyriad: you're welcome
<icarus-c> phil_, <super>-p
<icarus-c> phil_, to toogle on/off
<icarus-c> phil_, or you could disable the plugin in ccsm
<phil_> okay, thank you all ;)
<phil_> I'll see if it works
<Zelozelos> is there a way to change the background of the pull-down menus (app places system)
<coz_> Zelozelos,  generally that is taken care of by the gtk2 theme
<CJO> why is installing a package so complicated geesh ( when you don't know everything that;s going on ) besides making awesome distro
<coz_> Zelozelos,  so if you go to system/preferences/appearacne  hit the Customize button and  go to the Controls tab
<coz_> Zelozelos,  you can change or install themes there
<coz_> Zelozelos,  the best place is gnome-look.org... click on the GTK2.0 in the left column and take a look at themes that have coloured menus and window backgrounds
<CJO> Dependency issues for xcode or C++ are about the same levle :P
<CJO> *level
<phil_> Zelozelos: like changing a  brown/transparent background to a picture?
<Zelozelos> phil_, yup
<Zelozelos> phil_, such as a .png w some transparency
<ravil> hi!
<phil_> Zelozelos: I see; that SHOULD be possible considering everything in a gui has some picture file associated with it
<shingen> sanity check question... fsck is compared against last fsck to compare that everything is sane right?  so a forced fsck would the same as running fsck for the very first time?
<phil_> Zelozelos: like when you drag a picture to the menu bar, and change THAT background
<coz_> Zelozelos,  the only way I can think of possibly doing this with an image on the menu backgrounds themselves would be to edit one of the themes  gtkrc files
<StevenSS> Does anyone know if Ubuntu has a program that can be run from commandline that behaves like empathy?  Meaning...connect to AIM, Yahoo, gtalk, etc?
<Mossyfunk> whats the option to get aptitude to install a package off my system again?
<phil_> WE::
<coz_> StevenSS,  there used to be one name  ytalk
<coz_> StevenSS,  let me check
<Beppetux> italiani??
<Zelozelos> oh wait, theres a prog in the repos if i remember right, it lets you change colors of tex n stuff maybe it will
<phil_> StevenSS: there is a terminal based GUI , but not THE cli
<phil_> StevenSS: Finch by the Pidgin/Gaim team, if you are interested
<StevenSS> I like irssi and was hoping for something similar
<coz_> StevenSS,   http://linuxappfinder.com/package/tmsnc and   http://linuxappfinder.com/package/centericq   maybe
<shingen> StevenSS: I belive irssi has plugins for that
<StevenSS> Finch?  oooh!  I'll try that
<StevenSS> Where can I find the plugins?
<phil_> Steven: I have never used it myself, but i hear it is similar to what you are looking for
<StevenSS> I'll try both methods and see which I like better.  Thanks.
<Beppetux> ciao ci sono italiani??
<gilaniali> in regard to bash scripts, why is it that commands like 'aptitude upgrade' dont need to have an echo statement put in front of them to execute
<shingen> StevenSS: looks like a good irssi script is called bitlbee
<coz_> StevenSS,   this one looks cool   http://linuxappfinder.com/package/centericq
<Holy_John> I'm trying to add a static IP to my primary network which is running DHCP. Iäm using the GUI System -> Preferences -> Network Connections. I add it to the same  MAC address as the DHCP, but nothing show up with /sbin/ifconfig. Any ideas?
<coz_> StevenSS,    http://www.centerim.org/index.php/Main_Page
<shingen> StevenSS: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/screenshots.html I think I'll try it out too ;)
<Harpers> Hi
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know of a good tutorial about how to setup an ldap server on a web server that's running ubuntu?
<Harpers> How much space does a standard Ubuntu install take? I know the community documentation says 5gb, but how much really?
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  Does anyone know of a good tutorial about how to setup an ldap server on a (correction) virtual private server that's running ubuntu?
<shingen> SeanInSeattle: I'm sure howtoforge.net has one
<phil_> Harpers: Hey
<phil_> Harpers: my smallest install took around 4 gigs on a flash drive
<Harpers> phil_: damn...ok thanks.
<shingen> SeanInSeattle: virtual private server eh? hmmm... maybe not, but it's a good place to start :)
<phil_> Harpers: an alternative install takes less, though
<phil_> Harpers: it depends on what you have installed
<Harpers> well, the default desktop and firefox, with nothing more
<Harpers> you know what, I'll just try it in a VM
<Harpers> thanks for the help
<Holy_John> why isn't eth0 listed in /etc/network/interfaces? What is responsible for starting my network?
<phil_> Holy_John: What is your network manager?
<dzup2> hello who can tellme what permits are in quien me puede decir que les dice:  ls -al /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/
<lduros> hello, i'm trying to get a list of the fonts available on Ubuntu and KUbuntu after fresh install, does anybody know where I can find this?
<Holy_John> phil_: How do I tell? GUI? *n00b*
<Harpers> how big is the whole ubuntu-desktop package, if I were to install it from a Server ISO?
<Harpers> it's not on the disc, right?
<IsmAvatar> Help, please. Updates are failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/508347/
<dzup2> who can PM me ls -al /usr/share/gdm/guest-session/   i think i messup the permits and ourner ships
<karan> hi
<phil_> Holy_John: well, what are you doing atm?
<karan> i need help desperatly
<karan> its with my scanner
<phil_> Holy_John: like... how are you handling the situation? Is the internet available to you from the computer you are asking about?
<karan> how do i set up my scanner with ubuntu cuz it is not supported with sane
<IsmAvatar> dzup: they should all be root:root and rwxr-xr-x
<karan> here is the info about it
<karan> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/microtek-scanmaker-5950.html
<karan> please help would be appreciated
<shingen> Holy_John: so what interfaces are listed in /etc/network/interfaces?   and have you tried running ifconfig to see what your network interfaces are named?
<ChogyDan> IsmAvatar: maybe run apt-get clean, and re d/l the package
<Holy_John> phil_: I first ran the GUI from System -> Preferences -> Network connections. There I see "Auto eth0" and I added one named "localnet"
<karan> can someone help me with my problem?
<Holy_John> shingen: it only seems to list my loopback. That's why I'm confused. Where is my eth0? ifconfig lists eth0 and lo
<czesmir> somebody turn on this card wna3100?
<IsmAvatar> ChogyDan: I've done an apt-get clean, buti didn't help. As for red/l the package, I don't know which to redownload. It's just the Update Manager.
<shingen> Holy_John: it's auto, meaning pulling everything via dhcp and letting your network manager do everything else
<olskolirc> karan !ask
<ChogyDan> IsmAvatar: can you pastebin the output and commmands when you try clean and then reinstall?
<olskolirc> im tirdda this robot making a fool outta me lol
<olskolirc> !ask karan
<IsmAvatar> ChogyDan: clean outputs nothing. Again, I don't know what to 'reinstall'. I'm just running the Update Manager, which is basically like called apt-get upgrade
<Holy_John> shingen: but what is making it auto? I would just like to have an eth0:1 (?) for a static IP. I want DHCP and static IP on the same network card.
<phil_> Karan: I am having trouble with my scanner as well... what have you done that HASN'T worked so far?
<ChogyDan> IsmAvatar: can you pastebin the output of apt-get upgrade?
<webBuilder> let see if I get any luck in here
<webBuilder> Hi people
<mnaines> Do Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 support GUID partition tables?
<shingen> Holy_John: if you have a default install of ubuntu, you should be able to right click on your network icon and make changes to your network interfaces, like assigning static IPs, netmask, gateway...
<webBuilder> I am trying to find some tool that let me know when  file is created or updated in a directory, if there is some manipulation on subdirectory I must know it. I read about incron but does not work for subdirectory
<webBuilder> any help?
<karan> <phil_ i have tried finding it with xscan
<karan> i was able to get the driver software workin under wine
<Dr_Willis> webBuilder:  ive seen mention of some tools like that in the Package manager. but never used them. 'fam' 'famd'  i recall also. but those mey have been replaced by somthing newer these days.
<ChogyDan> IsmAvatar: oh, it looks like you just need to rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-pae.list
<phil_> Karan: I wasn't able to get my drivers working under wine (i have an Epson Stylus NX400)
<karan> but it says i need to go under device manger and refresh hardware devices....which i cnt since this is linux
<webBuilder> Dr_Willis, how can I can search something like that on Google
<phil_> Karan: Oh, I see
<webBuilder> Dr_Willis, thank you for the help
<karan> n i found no help on the ubuntu forums :d
<Dr_Willis> webBuilder:  the package manager tools have search features
<phil_> Karan: well, is it a Scanner, or an all in one like Printer/Scanner/etc?
<docid> ok, so ive got the polkitd memory growing to infinity issue, how does one go about identifying the file/directory its stuck on?
<IsmAvatar> ChogyDan: trying that
<Dr_Willis> webBuilder:  or you could just google for 'ubuntu file monitor'
<epic93> Yo
<webBuilder> Dr_Willis, thank you so much
<karan> <phil it is just a scanner
<karan> http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/microtek-scanmaker-5950.html
<karan> there is all my info
<Holy_John> shingen: rightclicking seems to bring up the same dialog as I found under "System". On the Wired tab I have added a new connection named "localnet". The name isn't magic, is it?
<webBuilder> Dr_Willis, indeed you were right I just got something called fam, I'll read more and do my decision. THANK YOU
<phil_> Karan: well if it is unsupported by the Scanner project, I don't really know what to tell you. I'm sorry :/
<vibestriton> I have updated ubuntu 10.10 and now I can't boot.  Grub says something like 'file not found'.  has anybody run into this and is there a fix?
<phil_> Karan: You may be out of luck... do you know of anyone else with this scanner?
<shingen> karan: if you managed to get it working under wine and all you need to do is refresh hardware devices, simulate a reboot in wine...  can't recall if you can in wine, I've been using crossoffice since they offered version 7 for free two years ago
<Holy_John> how do I restart my network? I did a /etc/init.d/networking restart, but that didn't help...
<karan> cuz if i dualboot with windows phil....well i only got 60gb hdd
<karan> n i dont want to waste space
<Dr_Willis> vibestriton:  you could use a live cd, and reinstall grub. Theres been some issues with grub in 10.10 in the last few weeks on and off.
<borca> Where does Ubuntu keep its menu.lst for grub? It doesn't exist anywhere.
<phil_> Karan: I only have 20gb hdd ;) i'm in the same boat...
<Dr_Willis> borca: Grub2 dosent use a menu.lst
<bazhang> borca, grub2?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | borca
<ubottu> borca: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IsmAvatar> ChogyDan: you're a life-saver. That seems to have done the trick. Thanks so much.
<rusivi> karan: You may want to consider virtualizing with VirtualBox
<karan> <shingen>  so how would i do a reboot in wine to refresh :S
<phil_> Karan: my printing works but scanning doesn't. If you find something, tell me :)
<ChogyDan> IsmAvatar: yw
<rusivi> karan: As well as using the newest WINE 1.3.4
<ricmar> exit
<ricmar> q
<shingen> karan: sorry, can't remember if you can... been using crossoffice plugin too long :(
<shingen> karan: you definitely could in crossoffice plugin though...
<vibestriton> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  I installed Ubuntu using wubi.  Can I still use that method to reinstall grub?  (Not sure how that works.)
<borca> Dr_Willis, thanks.. this seems to be way more complicated though :/
<Dr_Willis> vibestriton:  i dont use wubi at all.. i dont recoomend using wubi.. so cant help with it.
<Dr_Willis> borca:  grub2 has numerous improvements over grub1. thats just how things are.
<vibestriton> Dr_Willis:  Okay.  Thanks for the info.
<phil_> Vibestrition: could i reccomend just getting Burg (a new graphical grub)
<Dr_Willis> phil_:  does that work with WUbi?
<Endafy> Ubuntu seems to not get along at all with nforce, it keeps giving me nforce2 errors, is there a fix for this?
<docid> ok, so ive got the polkitd memory growing to infinity issue, how does one go about identifying the file/directory its stuck on? or is there another solution?
<phil_> Dr_Willis: Well isn't Wubi just a graphical installer for Ubuntu on windows?
<karan> is there a way i cant dualboot windows in like a 4gb partition?
<glitchd> i have the wireless driver installed but wireless wont activate on ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<phil_> Karan: usually installing windows is tedious
<Dr_Willis> phil_:  wubi insdtalls to a file on windows. and modifies the windows boot menus. so i would say no its not 'just' an intstaller.
<Endafy> glitchd, then use the 32 bit version
<phil_> Karan: From linux, you have to go through a long process; windows XP takes a minimum of 4gb on all my computers
<mingdao___> karan: windows will more than likely need more than 4G itself
<ChrisBuchholz> I have a server running 10.04, but i guess i need to install some missing language packages. Everytime i install something, i get this: http://gist.github.com/616226, how would i go about installing the missing packages?
<glitchd> i wanted to switch to 64 bit cuz my laptop has 8 gigs of ram and only 64 bit has support for more than 4 gigs
<karan> 6gb?
<phil_> Dr_Willis: Okay, I'm quite sorry; i was mistaken, having not clearly understood what you mean
<mingdao___> glitchd: HIGHMEM64
<karan> see i only got 60gb hdd
<phil_> Karan: Yes, for Windows XP it should be perfect
<Dr_Willis> glitchd:  you need to reinstall and install the 64bit OS. you dont upgrade  from a 32bit install to a 64bit one.
<glitchd> mingdao___, what is HIGHMEM64?
<phil_> Karan: However, you would have to partition then reinstall grub after installing XP
<rusivi> Dr_Willis That would be cool if one could do taht.
<Dr_Willis> glitchd:  the PAE kernels can let you access more ram.
<rusivi> taht = that
<mingdao___> glitchd: CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y and check out PAE
<glitchd> dr willis, that would work on 32 bit?
<mingdao___> glitchd: run "make menuconfig" and read CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G
<glitchd> mingdao___, where can i do that at?
<shingen> PAE is a dog, only programs written to access PAE memory spaces can use it... and causes glitches on graphics cards
<Dr_Willis> glitchd:  thats the point of PAE..  I dont use it. and the benchmarks i see. say use 64bit if you can.
<phil_> Karan: If all you want is a base install and the scanner software, 6gb is plenty for windows
<gabeh> Hello, I have a Windows 7 x64 install on a RAID 0 volume from an onboard RAID controller.  I think it falls into the fakeraid category.  I want to dual boot ubuntu 10.04 on this same volume.  I ran through the install and it didn't detect the volume.  I have seen tons of threads on this topic without a common solution.  Would someone point me in the right direction to get an "official"...
<gabeh> ...solution for this please?
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps  how do i disable my netbook onboard wifi and enable my new usb one
<shingen> gabeh: alternate install CD has fakeraid drivers... it's a text based install
<Eryn_1983_FL> the onboard  keeps  connecting and i cant  do the  function key disable thing
<rusivi> !windows | gabeh
<ubottu> gabeh: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<karan> so is there like something like wubi but for windows instead?
<gabeh> shingen: where do I get the alternate install CD?
<sunny1> My hosts file isn't properly directing my apache powered Rails sites in my local 10.04 ubuntu
<shingen> karan: run a virtual machine, share USB to it...  virtualbox works great for that
 * RedSingularity is away: Away at the moment, be back soon.
<karan> <shingen> what u mean usb
<sunny1> Does anyone have experience with hosts file and apache2?
<phil_> Karan: unfortunately, there is no windows installer for linux... windows is closed :)
<shingen> karan: your scanner isn't USB?
<karan> oo yeah it is
<karan> okay ill try tht this sat
<shingen> gabeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<karan> win 7 would been better though :D
<karan> wat is the minum for windows 7 plus just software for my scanner?
<shingen> gabeh: sorry, no link there :)
<phil_> Karan: Windows 7 takes at least 6-8 gb of hdd space ;) i beta tested it lol
<ChogyDan> karan: is your scanner usb?
<karan> yes
<gabeh> shingen: anything else I should be aware of?  I've seen people in the same threads talk about issues with grub and I'm way noob.
<shingen> karan: windows 7 is a hog...
<karan> <ChogyDan> yes
<ChogyDan> karan: I think you can run windows inside virtualbox, and use the windows usb drivers to run stuff
<coz_> gabeh,  you could also go to the #grub channle and speak them
<ChogyDan> karan: you have to use the closed source version of virtualbox
<karan> <shingen> ive dualbooted win 7 and ubuntu b4
<rusivi> gabeh: Your better off virtualizing Ubuntu within Windows or vice versa, then trying to get cute with RAID setups.
<karan> its just tht space issue
<karan> imma buy a larger hdd when the time is right
<Jon--> I want to do an alias in terminal that will resize the current window.  [ie alias big='someterminalcmdtoresizecurrentwindow']. Can this be done?
<phil_> Karan: That is definitely a good idea; finding a cheap hdd is easy to do ;)
<ChogyDan> ChrisBuchholz: I think you just have to install one of the language-packs
<coz_> karan,  what size is your hard driver now?
<shingen> gabeh: I've used the alternate cd before and had no issues with grub circa ubuntu 8.04... I can't imagine it being worse? but who knows...
<phil_> coz: 60gb
<karan> <coz_> 60gb
<ChrisBuchholz> ChogyDan: yeah, i figured - i just didnt know how to do it. I found a script in /usr/share/locales i could use
<coz_> karan,  way more than enough... I have ubuntu installed onto a 36 gig scsi drive with no issues
<shingen> karan: start burning or deleting some stuff off... 60GB is too small to live on :)
<karan> alright  ill try it on the weekend
<coz_> karan,  although I also store extra things like videos on external media
<karan> for now
<coz_> karan,  that is plenty of room
<phil_> shingen: i live off of 20gb xD I'm saving up for a better comp though...
<Eryn_1983_FL> ...
<vibestriton> #quit
<karan> imma get sleep
<karan> thnk u guys
<karan> night :D
<phil_> Night ;D
<shingen> phil_: my file server has a 3G used on a 8GB root partition....  sure ubuntu installs are small, but it's rough to have small hdds :)
<phil_> shingen: oh wow! I couldn't imagine having less space than this... i have a 16gb flash drive and a 20 gb hard drive haha
<shingen> phil_: well, I mentioned it's my file server... I didn't say what the other drive sizes were :) lol....  /home is 30GB, 450MB used... but I have lots of other hdds hanging off it... about 5TB worth :)
<phil_> Shingen: Woah, man, I want to BE you! The computer i'm looking at has 8gb RAM, 640gb hdd, 256mb ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics,
<phil_> Shingen: ... and vista xD Which is why it's dirt cheap
<phil_> Shingen: But while no one else wants it... i see a use for it ;)
<phil_> Anyone know how i can put a swap file on my flash drive without overwriting it?
<Dr_Willis> phil_:  linux can use a s2wap FILE. or a swap partition, or both.. or several of each..
<olskolirc> im having a hard time using the usb disk creator on all the iso's im using it boots to a prompt that reads:boot: can i get a link please?
<shingen> phil_: sounds like a project :) gogogo
<tenach> How can I fix my updates? I try to run dpkg --configure -a but I get: dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0144' near line 0:  newline in field name `#padding'
<randomseed> I was just at the British Computer Museum web site and they had pictures of very large hard drives the size of refrigerators at 220 Megabites
<bazhang> !ot | randomseed
<ubottu> randomseed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phil_> shingen: of course it is ;D Everyone is so scared of vista, but i have linux on my side... haha
<phil_> Shingen: thank you, i'll look into it ;D
<shingen> phil_: might want to read up on ATI driver support on linux though....  last I checked and it's not that hot unless you're using closed source drivers...
<randomseed> bazhang, oh, ok thanks
<phil_> shingen: i've heard that, but i'm willing to take the risk. It's an inexpensive system, and I can always dual boot windows (cringes, i haven't had windows in months on my machine...) for games
<tenach> Does anyone know how to "reset" packages so that you can run dpkg  --configure -a without getting parse errors?
<Crash1hd> does svn update auto remove files that where deleted via ftp?
<Sanctusorium> Greetings and a (hopefully) quick question.  I am running Windows 7 and I am looking to install Ubuntu in someway.  Idealy, I would be able to virtualize it inside W7.  However, I want the option of booting into Ubuntu stand alone as well.  Is this possible?
<docid> hrmm, wubi work with 7?
<phil_> Sanctusorium: There is the option of "Wubi" a windows Ubuntu Installer
<Sanctusorium> Wubi?  Is that the thing that installs Ubuntu into W7?  It installs fine, I've done it before...  But is there anyway to then virtualize Ubuntu when w7 is up?
<cage_raphel> Sanctusorium:  i would suggest u virtualize it than booting it. i have had hard times booting w7 and ubuntu at the same time.
<phil_> Sanctusorium: I don't believe so
<ejv> i boot win7 and ubuntu, it's not that hard...
<ejv> in fact, it's down right easy.
<theabyssdragon> you can create a bootable ubuntu partition, then access it through VirtualBox using a .vdmk image
<olulela> :O nice
<Sanctusorium> THATS what I want! :D
<phil_> theabyssdragon: how would I do that?
<trans123> hello evryone
<phil_> theabyssdragon: i'm sorry, but i've also been looking for that answer for a long time :)
<ejv> phil_: kind of much to ask of one person, start googling.
<phil_> kk
<sunny1> Need a little help with my hosts file...anyone?
<ejv> sunny1: ask the real question
<theabyssdragon> googling "virtualbox native partition" gives some good results
<sunny1> My hosts file isn't properly directing my apache powered Rails sites in my local 10.04 ubuntu
<phil_> Theabyssdragon: thank you :D
<Sanctusorium> theabyssdragon: Awesome, thank you!
<trans123> i'm running 10.10rc on vbox, its asking for username n password, all of my efforts are failed, what should i give there
<ejv> sunny1: pastebin your hosts file, perhaps that will lend some clues, any error messages are welcome too.
<bazhang> trans123, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Sanctusorium> I was kinda looking to do the same thing with OSX, but then I learned Apple is all RAWR and doesn't allow virtualization ;(
<Sanctusorium> ..  I like Linux more anyway
 * Sanctusorium stick toung out at Apple.
<phil_> Sanctusorium: I learned that the hard way a few years back ;) in all honesty, you could run the "Macbuntu" install package from sourceforge
<phil_> Sanctusorium: however, My friends and i got tired of the mac interface after a couple of days xD
<docid> trans123, reboot, when it hits grub, edit the kernel line, add single to the end, that will drop ya to a root prompt with no passwd , then ya can set passwds and users
<elkclone> msg nickserv identify thoreau
<docid> ohh, bummer dood
<trans123> u mean the word "single"
<docid> dont ya hate it when that happens
<Sanctusorium> phil_: I want to learn it because I go to The University of Missouri.  I'd say a good 80% of the computers here are Mac and I just want to get used to the interface.
<docid> yes, after quiet
<cage_raphel> Hello all.. i have a couple of ISO files on my Ubuntu 10.4 machine.. however i am not sure how to open and play those files.
<Sanctusorium> However, thank you for the tip.  :3
<trans123> i'm running iso
<collosi> cage_raphel:  are the ISO's media like a movie or CD?
<phil_> Sanctusorium: in that case, http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/ is a good place to go. You can't really tell the difference ;) it has a nice install/uninstall guide too :D
<sunny1> ejv: http://gist.github.com/616255 When I point my server towards "trickee.local" nothing happens. I found others doing it, so I assume its correct
<cage_raphel> collosi: yes. they are like movies ( traning sessions to be specific )
<docid> ahh, if its video
<docid> just load it with vlc
<elkclone> oops
<collosi> cage_raphel:  you could use vlc to open them
<docid> itll play without mounting
<cage_raphel> collosi: vlc as in the vlc player?
<trudel69> Hi , I am trying to make sdb1 (ntfs) my Personal Folder, but , each time i reboot, it goes back to /home , any ideas ?
<phil_> cage_raphel: or burn the images to a CD, or extract them (depending on what's inside, it could be pretty straightforward)
<Sanctusorium> phil_: I'll definitely have to try that.  Much better than trying to make a hackintosh system or spending the silly amount of cash for an Apple.
<i_is_broke> can you run virtualbox on 64bit server without installing a gui?
<ejv> i_is_broke: yes
<cage_raphel> phil_:  what i am trying to do is directly play them with out burning the iso files to the cd.. you know.. something like a virtual cd drive  in win
<i_is_broke> ejv, do you know where  there is a guide for that?
<collosi> cage_raphel: yes install vlc and open them with vlc
<phil_> Sanctusorium: Have fun with it ;) You might be sick of it in a few days!
<cage_raphel> collosi: ok will do .. thanks for your help bro :)
<ejv> i_is_broke: wild guess here but if you google the words: "virtualbox no gui" and click "I'm feeling lucky" you're guaranteed to win. ;)
<rixzz> hi
<Sanctusorium> phil_:  I am already sick of it.  But MU is in bed with Steve Jobs and figuring out how to use a Mac everytime I am on campus is kinda annoying.
<phil_> Anyone else enjoy having a community to fall back on with Ubuntu, as opposed to that *other* os?
<ejv> !offtopic | phil_
<ubottu> phil_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phil_> Sanctusorium: Oh, I see ;D
<phil_> Sanctusorium: Well then, have fun! I must be off :)
<Sanctusorium> I do want to thank everyone in this channel.  Everytime I come here I get answers.  You're all amazing.  Ubuntu forever!
<outer_space> what are alternatives for clear internet that work on ubuntu?
<mamece2> how can i erase a virtual HD?
<trudel69> mamece2, right click, delete
<Xonix> What does is mean when i do a aptitude list and some packages are in {a} for example openjdk which comes with tomcat6
<h00k> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ejv> mamece2: load a livecd into the virtual OS, then you can repartition or wipe the virtual disk at your leisure.
<RudyValencia> cage_raphel: there's a virtual image mounting program I use called "virtual clonedrive".
<spdw> Has anyone successfully added a facebook account in Gwibber?  I haven't been this frustrated by an app in a long time.
<mamece2> ejv ty
<shingen> cage_raphel: acetoneiso for linux
<trudel69> spdw, x2 , i can't achieve it either
<ejv> spdw: no idea what gwibber is, however there's a facebook-plugin I believe for pidgin. http://pidgin.im/
<spdw> trudel69: I've tried every solution in the launchpad bug report for getting it to work and its a no go
<spdw> ejv: I don't have pidgin installed - I'm using a fairly stock Ubuntu 10.04.
<shingen> cage_raphel: that'll allow you to mount any iso, cue/bin, ccd, etc as a virtual cd using fuse
<ejv> spdw: go and get it, it's amazing (used to be called gAIM in it's younger days) ;)
<ejv> supports every spec under the sun, xmpp/jabber, aol, msn, yahoo, gchat, fb, icq, irc, etc.
<trudel69> pidgin can be use to chat with your facebook contacts, gwibber should theoricaly let us post on the boards
<ejv> ah... if it's microblogging, pidgin doesn't do that
<ejv> not to my knowledge, sorry ;)
<cage_raphel> shingen:  that was very helpful.. thank you so much :)
<spdw> ejv: right, empathy allows for fb chat too and it comes in the default install :)
 * ejv cringes
<bivo1> wtf... After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<shingen> i_is_broke: there is a web api for virtualbox and a php myvirtualbox to run it headless on a server
<fpcarlos> help
<upgrdman> i just tried the 10.10 preview and it works great, but now my lirc remote effects regular gnome applications. any way to revert back to the old functionality?
<shingen> i_is_broke: http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<i_is_broke> shingen: thanks
<trudel69> Hi , I am trying to make sdb1 (ntfs) my Personal Folder, but , each time i reboot, it goes back to /home , any ideas ?
<bogomo> hi all , need help with no-ip
<collosi> bogomo:  what's the problem
<bogomo> i got bt4 and trying to install noip , but its not working
 * RedSingularity is back (gone 00:44:59)
<bogomo> i guess im not sure how to do it
<wirechief> what package can i use to take a desktop snapshot with ubuntu gnome ?
<bazhang> bogomo, #backtrack-linux for bt4, its not supported here
<wirechief> do i just juse ksnapshot ?
<collosi> wirechief: take screenshot
<lucasicf> how to kill an imortal process?
<collosi> lucasicf:  haha what do you mean?
<lucasicf> killall -9
<lucasicf> doesnt kill the process
<lucasicf> i cant even log out
<collosi> lucasicf:  try kill -9
<lucasicf> i tried
<shingen> lucasicf: sudo kill -9 pid
<lucasicf> nothing
<lucasicf> i think i'll have to reboot
<lucasicf> i finished my session /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi peeps
<lucasicf> and it didn't finished
<collosi> lucasicf:  haha wow
<collosi> lucasicf:  might have to give it a cold reboot
<lucasicf> yes
<lucasicf> i'll reboot
<lucasicf> the only way
<lucasicf> bye
<FloodBot4> lucasicf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mossyfunk> I have a bootable flash drive ith lubuntu 10.04 on it but I can't boot from usb. Is there any way to use my Ubuntu 10.04 cd to boot from the flash drive?
<tanstaafl> evening guys - my ubuntu 10.10 install went and borked itself - it can't boot anymore and is dropping me into grub rescue immediately after the BIOS screen. It seems like something's gone screwy with the partions: fdisk shows sda1, sda2, and sda5 - where 1 is a windows install, 2 is extended, and 3 is swap. I don't know where the actual install of linux went. I don't really care about restoring the os to working state - though that w
<bazhang> tanstaafl, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<tanstaafl> bazhang: er, i'm an idiot. its still on 10.04. sorry, my bad. dunno why i was thinking about 10.10
<lUzErO> hi,, what is the adress for the support in spanish?
<tanstaafl> so, yeah, all the above, except 10.04 instead
<chrissharp123> !es | lUzErO
<ubottu> lUzErO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bogomo> does anybody know a channel for backtrack 4
<bazhang> lUzErO, #ubuntu-es
<bazhang> bogomo, yes #backtrack-linux
<lUzErO> gracias
<bogomo> or can i ask my questions here too ?
<bogomo> ohh ok , thank you collosi
<bazhang> bogomo, not supported here, so no
<lucasicf> finally the process was killed
<collosi> tanstaafl:  if sda2 is an extended should you have an sda5 or something like that?
<tanstaafl> collosi: yeah, i have a sda5 - its a swap though
<EducatedWhtTrash> My wireless works fine under Gnome, but after installing KDE and switching to it, no wireless. How can I fix?
<collosi> tanstaffl:  so where is your linux partition?
<tanstaafl> collosi: good question. it doesn't seem to be there at all
<collosi> tanstaffl:  did you boot into a livecd and check with fdisk?
<tanstaafl> yeah, im running the live cd now
<collosi> tanstaafl:  what do you seen when you type: sudo fdisk -l
<tanstaafl> i'll send it over, one sec
<tanstaafl> collosi: http://pastebin.com/Kh7kbrXH
<tanstaafl> there's fdisk
<tomla4444> can someone help me with ubuntu and wubi and raid install - will this work on raid 1
<edbian> Just switched to Debian squeeze.  So far I LOVE it :)
<gilaniali> why is it that some shell commands written in bash do not need to have echo written in front of it but others do?
<tomla4444> HELP
<szpuni> ?
<bogomo> helooooooooooooo
<bazhang> bogomo, ?
<bogomo> wad up
<bazhang> bogomo, this is not the bt4 channel
<donvitoo> how to install identd on ubuntu
<donvitoo> ?
<spdw> gilaniali: pardon my ignorance but do you have an example?
<bogomo> ok , i know i have a problem thats why i come here
<bazhang> bogomo, you are running bt4
<bogomo> i know i have bt4 , when i try to join
<bogomo> it gives error
<bogomo> i have some problem 123with proxy i g123uess
<bogomo> im not sure how to fix it
<tomla4444> WILL WUBI INSTALL ON RAID 1 WORK ON WINDOWS
<collosi> tanstaafle:  looks like it was deleted.  Sorry, but it looks like you will have to re-install
<bazhang> bogomo, thats bt4. nothing to do with ubuntu
<Silverfish> ok i'm new to linux so forgive me if i sound ignorant for not knowing about certain things.  My current problem is learning to use WINE properly.  I have some windows based games (i.e. Diablo II Lord of Destruction) and I can't figure out how to run them in WINE.  I understand that I need to allow files to be executable as a program but since the discs are read only I don't understand how to do this when it comes to games that re
<Silverfish> quire a disc to play like diablo ii and a couple others i have
<EducatedWhtTrash> My wireless works fine under Gnome, but after installing KDE and switching to it, no wireless. How can I fix this? (Sorry to repost, didn't want my question to get lost in the mix.
<tanstaafl> collosi: i dunno what's up with it. it's rather odd
<EducatedWhtTrash> )
<donvitoo> ?
<donvitoo> how to install identd on ubuntu
<bogomo> come on man , im new  you dont have to be so pushy like that
<Silverfish> sorry if that was long and annoying
<nogo> identd is not ubuntu
<bogomo> has nothing to do with ubuntu , but its based on ubuntu
<collosi> tanstaffl: if sure is, but I can assure you there is no linux partition in there
<tomla4444> HELP
<EducatedWhtTrash> bogomo, Backtrack is based on Slackware.
<tanstaafl> that's what my conclusion was also. except i know there was
<tanstaafl> how could the entire partion just go away?
<gilaniali> spdw: just one second
<tomla4444> HELP RAID 1
<icarus-c> Silverfish, in fact, you don't need to give file executable right to run them with wine
<szpuni> tomla4444, ?
<collosi> tanstaafl:  if it was deleted, im guessing
<Silverfish> ok so what do i need to do then?  because i have the disc drive configured with WINE but when i try to play it still tells me there's no disc
<szpuni> tomla4444, what you are looking for
<tanstaafl> collosi: heh, yeah that would do it. but how? could the starting cylindar have failed or something on that partion and just taken the whole thing with it?
<icarus-c> Silverfish, if you need a disc, maybe you need to create a drive in wine and link to where the disc is mounted
<nogo> Silverfish: wine is not ubuntu
<Nemorense> Does anyone know how to change the widescreen resolution?
<icarus-c> Silverfish, that could be done in winecfg
<tanstaafl> the partion was never manually deleted
<Ant-> Demostremos que somos mas del 1% www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter
<bogomo> thank you very much you see i learn something new now.And thnx to bazhang who is trying to kick me from here , just because i was asking couple of questions.......Nice job dude
<tomla4444> WILL UBUNTU INSTALL WITH WUBI ON RAID 1 ON WINDOWS
<tanstaafl> something either failed and it whiped itself, or ubuntu screwdup somewhere and reformated it
<spdw> tomla4444: I think your capslock is stuck
<tomla4444> no
<szpuni> tomla4444, this is not windows channel ;) but you can install ubuntu on raid 1 no problem
<Ant-> Lets demostrate we are more than 1% www.dudalibre.com/gnulinuxcounter
<bazhang> Ant-, not here
<collosi> tanstaafl:  I really don't have any idea, seems really odd.
<tomla4444> thanks
<EducatedWhtTrash> My wireless works fine under Gnome, but after installing KDE and switching to it, no wireless. How can I fix this? (Sorry to repost, didn't want my question to get lost in the mix.)
<szpuni> tomla4444, it depends what kind of raid you are looking for software or hardware
<tanstaafl> collosi: just pulled up disk utilty on the live cd, and it does say there are a few bad sectors from the SMART data
<icarus-c> Silverfish, between, read the Howto section of http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=315
<Silverfish> is this strictly supposed to be for help with ubuntu itself and not with ubuntu software?  if so i'm sorry for coming to the wrong place and if so would you know where i could find real live help with WINE?  i have ubuntu questions too but they're not what's bugging me at the moment
<bazhang> Silverfish, check the appdb and join #winehq
<tanstaafl> Silverfish: #wineh-hq i believe
<tomla4444> can i use the wubi install of ubuntu to a virtual drive in windows on raid 1
<tanstaafl> or withouth the dash heh
<bazhang> !appdb | Silverfish
<ubottu> Silverfish: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<tomla4444> fakeraid
<gilaniali> spdw: http://dpaste.com/254818/
<Silverfish> ok thanks i guess i'll do that then but i assure you i will be back when those ubuntu questions start nagging at me as i'm sure they will lol
<bazhang> Silverfish, of course welcome to idle here and you may wish to read the ubuntu manual , wine questions are best answered there though
<szpuni> tomla4444, i don't know that software but you can use vmware or any any virtualisation tool but you will relay on windows for handeling drives
<icarus-c> Silverfish, i suppose you could ask wine in here too, if someone know would probably pick up. but probably #wine is more relevant
<bazhang> !manual | Silverfish
<ubottu> Silverfish: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<spdw> gilaniali: can you use backticks rather than echo'ing out a quoted string?
<spdw> gilaniali: this character `
<tomla4444> DO YOU KNOW - WUBI
<gilaniali> spdw: i know i can use them
<gilaniali> spdw: but why doesnt aptitude upgrade require them
<Silverfish> ok cool i have most of the basic stuff figured out (keyword "most") i'm not completely useless with software but i'm no genius with it either...so there's a wine room on here too?  i'm new to this program too...just now found it on the ubuntu documentation and thought i'd give it a shot
<spdw> gilaniali: not a shell scripting guru so I can only guess.  Possibly because of the use of the env variable?
<bazhang> Silverfish, yep, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<gilaniali> spdw: env?
<spdw> gilaniali: $DB_PASSWORD
<icarus-c> Silverfish, i have told you to read the Howto section on http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=315
<Silverfish> k thanks for the help...even if it wasn't exactly what i was looking for at least i should be able to find what i'm looking for now
<icarus-c> Silverfish, that is the instructions/tips to get diablo II lord of destruction to work
<tomla4444> SZPUNI
<spdw> gilaniali: and/or the use of the '/' without escaping perhaps
<szpuni> tomla4444, as far as i read this is software to run ubuntu with windows but i never see it
<gilaniali> spdw: maybe, thanks. I'll try find more about it
<tomla4444> YES IT IS
<szpuni> tomla4444, why don't you repartition your drive leave some space and install ubuntu as separate system?
<tomla4444> I DONT KNOW IF IT WILL WORK WITH IN RAID
<IdleOne> tomla4444: drop the caps
<bazhang> tomla4444, no caps please
<tomla4444> ok
<szpuni> tomla4444, yes it will only thing is you can see 2 drives apart of one
<tomla4444> ok
<szpuni> tomla4444, then you need to set up software raid1
<tomla4444> i have seen that on demo thumb drive
<szpuni> tomla4444, in this case google will help you there is a lot of info
<EducatedWhtTrash> My wireless works fine under Gnome, but after installing KDE and switching to it, no wireless. How can I fix this?
<tomla4444> the info is very involved
<szpuni> tomla4444, welcome in linux world ;)
<moetunes> EducatedWhtTrash:  from what I've seen in kubuntu alot of ppl move to using wicd for the network
<tomla4444> lol
<icarus-c> EducatedWhtTrash, run nm-applet  if you haven't
<geckopunk> Hello everyone... I'm trying to find a PUBKEY 74A941BA219BC810 from gpg's  --keyserver keys.gnupg.net but it's not found there... Does anyone know where I can find that key?
<bazhang> geckopunk, hang on
<EducatedWhtTrash> ok. I'll try that next time I'm in KDE
<geckopunk> thanks
<tomla4444> yep
<EducatedWhtTrash> Thank you.
<szpuni> tomla4444, it's not so hard it's acctally very simple
<bazhang> geckopunk, which repos
<geckopunk> tor... let me getthem for you
<tomla4444> i am thinking of going to hardware raid
<rudy__> i got a question
<geckopunk> GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810Failed to fetch http://gpl.code.de/oswiki/GplcodedeApt/dists//ubuntu/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'gpl.code.de:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<geckopunk> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net///ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<geckopunk> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pcf/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<geckopunk> Failed to fetch http://gpl.code.de/oswiki/GplcodedeApt/dists//ubuntu/lucid/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  NOT FOUND
<FloodBot4> geckopunk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !gpgerr | geckopunk see if this helps
<ubottu> geckopunk see if this helps: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<szpuni> tomla4444, if you have hardware wich linux kernel support then no problem it will recognaize staight away
<rudy__> i'm trying to mount an iso file and its telling me that the iso isn't in etc/stab or etc/mtab.. how do I mount the Iso?  the iso is for Fallout one, I'm trying to see if i can get it to run in ubuntu
<bazhang> geckopunk, you'll need to switch in the appropriate keys of course
<bazhang> rudy__, need wine for that
<rudy__> so do I run the iso in win?
<rudy__> wine?
<rudy__> cuz I have wine
<bazhang> rudy__, wine runs it really well
<rudy__> i dont wanna have to burn the iso
<geckopunk> thank you baz... you're the best... brb
<rudy__> cool, it'll work for Fallout 2 as well?
<tomla4444> adaptic make a good hardware raid for pciex   idont have pciex
<bazhang> rudy__, should do, works here at least; depends on your system of course
<rudy__> :D
<bazhang> rudy__, check the appdb of course
<rudy__> well how do I run the ISO in wine?  </whine>
<szpuni> tomla4444, use livecd ;)
<tomla4444> how easy is software raid
<tomla4444> ok
<szpuni> tomla4444, just type in google linux software raid and read
<icarus-c> rudy__, mount it first, then run it with wine
<szpuni> tomla4444, very easy
<bazhang> rudy__, not sure how to mount iso in windows, probably some windows tool to use in wine, then install from there
<rudy__> u gotta use Daemon Tools
<tomla4444> ok
<bazhang> !fakeraid > tomla4444
<ubottu> tomla4444, please see my private message
<shingen> rudy__: you need acetoneiso to mount isos in linux
<rudy__> acetoneiso.. ok
<icarus-c> rudy__, how did you try to mount the iso
<tomla4444> how
<rudy__> i tried in the command line with mount
<icarus-c> rudy__, what command you used
<rudy__> i wish I could paste my results but I dont have a 3 button mouse
<szpuni> shingen, what? mount -t loop :P
<rudy__> just a touch pad
<rudy__> mount
<rudy__> i used mount
<tomla4444> how privite
<rudy__> it said on a forum and in the man page that it should work
<icarus-c> rudy__, click left and right mouse button together
<shingen> szpuni: acetoneiso mounts isos using fuseiso and installs a gnome extension if I recall
<icarus-c> that will emulate the middle mouse button
<shingen> szpuni: so you can right click on an iso and mount it as a virtual cd drive
<icarus-c> shingen, eh... in fact gnome gvfs support mounting iso
<rudy__> fuseiso is a command line
<szpuni> shingen, but if you using any linux distro why would you use that software?
<shingen> icarus-c: yeah, through fuse-iso too... but there are so many other interfaces
<shingen> err, other formats even
<szpuni> shingen, unless this is windows then sorry ;)
<rudy__> thx all
<RedSingularity> How can I change the color of my name when a user types something to me?
<shingen> szpuni: he's trying to mount a windows (warez) cd so he can try to install his game in wine :P
<tomla4444> yes  fakeraid
<tomla4444> in bios
<bazhang> RedSingularity, like this?
<szpuni> shingen, ah ok cool
<RedSingularity> bazhang:  Yeah i want to change the red color to something else
<collosi> rudy_:  type sudo mount -t iso9660 theiso.iso /location/of/where/you/want/to/mount/ -o loop
<bazhang> RedSingularity, which irc client
<RedSingularity> xchat
<icarus-c> rudy__, just mount the CD with linux,  and use winecfg -> Drives to map a drive for the mount point.
<fiber> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my acer timelinex1830t and the microphone doesn't work... has anyone experienced this?
<icarus-c> s/CD/ISO/
<bazhang> RedSingularity, let me check the xchat prefs
<RedSingularity> bazhang: ok
<geckopunk> Something wicked happened resolving 'gpl.code.de:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) - Is that a bad repos?
<digitalfiz> how can i backup a hfs+ partition on 1 drive and restore it to another. I know I can do it with dd but the drives are different sizes is this a problem?
<bazhang> RedSingularity, settings preferences colors new messages click on the red box and change to the color you wish
<collosi> fiber:  have you checked in Sound --> Input
<RedSingularity> bazhang try me now
<bazhang> geckopunk, try commenting it out of /etc/apt/sources.list with a # in front saving and trying again
<bazhang> RedSingularity, okay
<RedSingularity> bazhang nothing :(
<donvitoo> how to install identd on ubuntu
<donvitoo> !identd
<sendblink23> can anybody help me join gnome shell irc ?
<donvitoo> !ident\
<donvitoo> !ident
<bazhang> RedSingularity, try me again
<RedSingularity> bazhang ........
<bazhang> RedSingularity, nope, let me check
<leo> l
<RedSingularity> bazhang i have been looking but cant find it for the life of me
<moetunes> xchat-settings-prefs-new colours
<bazhang> RedSingularity, yep, no idea. #xchat might know my apologies
<moetunes> xchat-settings-prefs-newmessage oops
<collosi> donvitoo:  sudo apt-cache search identd
<RedSingularity> bazhang thanks....i will try that :)
<moetunes> xchat-settings-prefs-colours-newmessage oops oops
<RedSingularity> moetunes we tried that with no luck :(
<fiber> collosi, yes I have... no dice.  infact, there is even a kernel module for the mic loaded
<fiber> collosi, michael_mic
<moetunes> oh
<geckopunk> in my sources.list it shows as: deb http://gpl.code.de/oswiki/GplcodedeApt /ubuntu lucid
<nach0z> hey quick question: where do I mess with certificates in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> geckopunk, could be timing out, try with it commented out # in front then save and hit again
<tomla4444> thaks
<nach0z> Ba Zhang: Chinese for eight something.... yes?
<leoowu> l
<tomla4444> ffff
<christopher_> hi all
<nach0z> hi.
<collosi> fiber:  I think michael_mic is for wireless cards, I could be mistaken though
<nach0z> !cert
<nach0z> .....
<geckopunk> lookin' good, thanks again bazhang
<nach0z> Anyone have any idea where to mess with certificates in Ubuntu? :(
<tomla4444> vvv
<christopher_> testing
<izinucs> is gnome-shell still in the repos? I can't seem to find it?
<izinucs> or is it a ppa app.
<bivo1> wtf... After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<tomla4444> vvv
<glebihan> RedSingularity: the interface is bad but in order to change this setting, you have to change one of the "text colors" (I don't  know which one, so you may have to try some out)
<geckopunk> jaja, oh bivo, you get the pleasure of playing with Grub, eh?
<geckopunk> I spent 2 weeks getting my WD Ext My Passport HD to work with dual booting OpenSuSE and Win7 on my laptop
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: what turned out to be your difficulties?
<geckopunk> inexperience... haha
<RedSingularity> glebihan there are local and mirc options.  WHich one?
<collosi> haha
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: that will do it. Lol.
<geckopunk> i used EasyBCD to help resolve
<geckopunk> good times
<istevenmon> hi guys how can i send a signal to a program?
<collosi> geckopunk:  good job on not giving up, now back to helping
<kenleycapps> so, im trying to get vsftpd going on ubuntu 10.04
<glebihan> RedSingularity: I think the mIRC ones, but I'm really not sure, it's really badly documented...
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: although I'll search it, in the interest of getting some convo going here, what does that do for you.
<kenleycapps> and uh, i dont think /etc/vsftpd.conf is being used at all...
<kenleycapps> anyone else run into this?
<RedSingularity> glebihan yes it is!
<geckopunk> what does what do for me? sorry
<RedSingularity> glebihan try me
<tim> hey ya'll, can some one tell me what ibus is? what it does and how it can be useful?
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: EasyBCD...
<glebihan> RedSingularity: here it is
<RedSingularity> glebihan it was local!  Thanks a lot!!!!! :)
<geckopunk> it helped with my issue dealing with the partitions and drives and what OS's were on them, etc...
<jasoncinci> :tim: join irc.freenode.org #ibus
<IdleOne> !ibus | tim
<ubottu> tim: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<glebihan> RedSingularity: yes found out at the same time, you're welcome :)
<collosi> tim:  you can also check out #ibus
<geckopunk> because it found the formatted partitions with the linux distros I put on the Ext HD
<tim> IdleOne,  I see, so it isn't very useful to me, but for my bulgarian friend, very helpful
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: ahh ic. Nice.
<geckopunk> have you ever used it b4?
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: i have not.
<kenleycapps> i guess not
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: i only use linux on my system atm
<geckopunk> also, i think it helped to get grub to even load when the Ext HD was plugged in... I think my Win7 was being a bully and not playing nice with Grub
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: the one windows pc i have (love starcraft II and wow) is still windows xp 64-bit. Lol
<geckopunk> good choice... very stable OS
<geckopunk> no bloated frills either
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: aye
<jasoncinci> anyone have a go at installing 10.10 yet?
<geckopunk> do you know of any good Computer Certification channels?
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: i do not; let see if google does anything for us.
<christopher_> i have the rc
<geckopunk> I thought about it... I like my setup the way it is... took me too long to get used to it...
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: any cert particular?
<geckopunk> CCNP
<geckopunk> you don't have to do that jason...
<geckopunk> I don't mean to have you look when I can check also
<geckopunk> just wondering if you knew off-hand
<christopher_> its what i am on now  i think its 10.10rc2
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: lol I am bored; if you find anythign let me know would like to check it out.
<geckopunk> thanks... that's too kind of you man
<jasoncinci> :christopher: did you upgrade from 10.04 or fresh install?
<christopher_> fresh install, dual boot vista 64.  works very well except for keyboard issue that started at 10.4
<geckopunk> If I don't learn the hard way... I shouldn't be here
<bivo1> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<jasoncinci> :christopher: what kb issues?
<cyrus1> hi, quickshot: is there any virtualizationsoftware, which is able to mount a logical volume as its primary?
<fabricio> ola
<christopher_> after bootloader my keyboard does not work.  have to unplug it and plug it back in
<jasoncinci> :christopher: hmm haven't seen that myself. Anything fancy with the KB or just standard 101 key?
<dirtb0x> usb kb?
<Belinrahs> I installed the NVIDIA driver and I'm trying to set my display to 1600x1200 and it is not in the list, how I can i get it?
<jasoncinci> :Belinrahs: i had issues with that as well; basically came down to mod'ing i believe the xorg.conf files manually instead of using the NVIDIA Display Manager
<dirtb0x> add a custom line to your xorg.conf
<Ken8521> jasoncinci, what issue was that?
<Belinrahs> I'm a new Windows convert (new to linux in general) how would I go about doing that
<christopher_> its a microsoft natural keyboard, with a generic ps2->usb that i got somewhere else
<jasoncinci> :Ken8521: with the desired resolution not in the list for nvidia card.
<Ken8521> jasoncinci, under nvidia-settings?
<jasoncinci> :belinrahs: hold on let me see if I can find the bookmark.
<Belinrahs> thanks
<Ken8521> Belinrahs, is the resolution you want not listed under sys/admin/nvidia-settings?
<christopher_> do you remember the line?
<Belinrahs> :Ken8521: correct
<collosi> Belinrahs:  did you reboot after installing?
<Ken8521> wow, thats surprising.
<Belinrahs> :collosi: yes
<Smilodonis> Belinrahs: Try to use the System testing SYSTEM --- Administration --- System testing. Sometimes it can help, but run only the graphical side of it
<Ken8521> mine has at least 15 different resolutions
<collosi> Belinrahs:  have you looked in Nvidia server settings?
<lucasicf> does anyone uses hydrogen drum machine??
<geckopunk> Hey Jason, have you tried the GNS3 app for programming Cisco routers?
<Belinrahs> :Smilodonis: Seemed to have no effect
<jasoncinci> :geckopunk: no I haven't; i'm a cli guy myself. Even on my ASA
<Belinrahs> :collosi: That's where I looked, highest was like 13xx by 760
<Belinrahs> 768**
<dirtb0x> yer xorg.conf is in the /etc/X11 dir ... just modify the "screen" section ... google it if yer unsure what to change
<jasoncinci> :Belinrahs: my apologies but I can't dig up the link any longer, but I know the answer was in the googlverse.
<Belinrahs> :jasoncinci: Thanks for all the help, quite impressed with the OS so far
<christopher_> thanks anyway, ill have a look around.  i found something before tried it and it seamed to work then problem recured
<jasoncinci> :Belinrahs: what nvidia card / monitor are you using?
<Belinrahs> :jasoncinci: card is GeForce 9500GT, monitor is an older 22" CRT, connected to card via DVI to VGA adapter
<Ken8521> lucasicf, no, i had never used it, but that is one cool program
<Ken8521> lol
<jasoncinci> :Belinrahs: probably an issue probing the older monitor; search google for xorg.conf set screen resolution and hard code it.
<lucasicf> yeah.. i'm trying to play it with the keyboard
<lucasicf> but i can't change the buttons
<lucasicf> lol
<Ken8521> lucasicf, no idea on that... works fine w/ a mouse.
<StevenSS> Can someone please help me to use GParted to create a new partition?
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  use   xrandr -q   to find out what resolutions X sees is a good place to start
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: i'll try that and get back to you asap
<shingen1> StevenSS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TK5YezY-Xc&feature=related <-- gparted video on how to create a new partition
<Ken8521> StevenSS, whats the problem?
<StevenSS> I want to create another partition so that I can chroot into it or whatever and install an additional Linux distro
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: first line of the output from that command:
<Belinrahs> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1600 x 1200
<Ken8521> StevenSS, you shouldn't need to chroot anything.. the new second linux distro *should* detect the other one, and add it to grub for you.
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  it might be wrong rates for the monitor - you'll need to check the X log for errors about it
<rudy__> i couldn't get it to mount the fallout 1 iso so now i'm just playing solitaire :P
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: the output from that commands seems to imply the system is aware my monitor can do 1600x1200. that's the res I'm trying to attain
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  you can try   xrandr -s 1600x1200   to see if it works
<VegasMike4> Hi all, I have Q_chat installed on 2 of my ubuntu machines. Just trying to figure out how to find and add one another to my chat rooms...???
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: Failed to change the screen configuration!
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  it might not do that res 'cause the refresh rates etc for the monitor are wrong
<Crash1hd> can anyone see how I can tell if this script is actually working http://www.pastie.org/1206908
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  it might be wrong rates for the monitor - you'll need to check the X log for errors about it
<Ken8521> VegasMike4, thats an application issue, really need to take it up w/ the writers of the app.
<bivo1> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: I know the refresh should be 75 Hz, does that help
<Belinrahs> :moetunes: ok
<collosi> rudy_:  did you try: sudo mount -t iso9660 theiso.iso /location/of/where/you/want/to/mount/ -o loop
<VegasMike4> I'm surprised it's not obvious
<Ken8521> VegasMike4, wel, if it were obvious, i'm guessing you would not be here
<VegasMike4> indeed
<VegasMike4> I feel dumb and desperate
<Ken8521> yeah.. that doesn't really make it an ubuntu issue though.
<VegasMike4> I di get it via the ubuntu repository
<Ken8521> VegasMike4, http://www.qualcomm.com/products_services/mobile_content_services/voice/qchat.html
<Ken8521> VegasMike4, doesn't really matter, this isn't exactly application support..
<VegasMike4> Okay... sorry
<Ken8521> no need to apologize.. there's a support link on that site, hopefully they can help you
<Crash1hd> or is there a better channel for sh support?
<nogo> i don't use ash
<hdtdi> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.4, i configured it the way i want, now is there a way to save this configuration sothat after i dont know lets say 6 mounts if i mess up something i can restore to exactly this configuration now?
<sendblink23> does anybody know anything of gnome-shell ?
<Belinrahs> what is console command to restart x?
<shingen> startx
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  sudo service gdm restart    iirc
<root> is anyone good with very basic java programing?
<geckopunk> of course, he left
<nogo> java is dead
<geckopunk> good evenin' all...
<Guest80378> y
<moetunes> Guest80378:  bad idea to do irc as root...
<sendblink23> need help installing gnome-shell.. jhbuild getting stuck
<SporkWitch> moetunes: do i hear an "pwnd" incoming? lol
<Guest80378> moetunes y is it bad
<SporkWitch> Guest80378: it's bad to do anything as root, but an improperly configured iRC client is SCREAMING for you to have your box taken over
<moetunes> heh
<SporkWitch> even i could probably do it right now, and i'm a nub lol
<Guest80378> i have nothing on my linux distro im running backtrack 4 final
<Guest80378> no pic no vids nothing
<SporkWitch> anything else on your network?
<Guest80378> ps3 haha and y 3d tv
<SporkWitch> always easier to get into the other boxes if you've got an in on the local network
<Guest80378> my*
<moetunes> Guest80378:  you could ask in #programming - but I suspect they won't let you in
<SporkWitch> fair enough, all joking aside, though, it's REALLY bad to run as root.  don't do it.  if only to get yourself into the habit
<shingen> he'll still make a good shell host to send out spam emails :P
<shingen> w00t
<sendblink23> ??
<Ed__> Hi I just installed Ubuntu Server with VNC on my laptop, I can VNC into the laptop, however when I pull the HD out of the laptop and place it in a device with no monitor I can't VNC into it.  Does anybody have any suggestions or maybe a VNC channel I should go to?
<Guest80378> ok i wont i never use irc anyways
<Guest80378> just because im stuck
<nogo> stuck in the past?
<shingen> Guest80378: if you ever wonder why your modem light is blinking when you're not viewing any web pages or downloading anything, it's cuz you're part of a botnet :)
<collosi> haha
<moetunes> Ed__:  anything in the X log give a clue?
<nogo> people turn off their desktop ubuntu in short time
<nogo> so, this is not an issue
<Guest80378> lol ok then
<Ed__> moetunes where would i find that in? var/log?
<moetunes> Ed__:  grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log for EE
<Ed__> moe where do i type that?
<Ed__> kididng :P
<moetunes> heh
<nogo> Ed__: you have a log viewer
<moetunes> not without x
<sendblink23> can anybody help me with installing gnome-shell
<nogo> if you have no x, it's debian, not ubuntu
<Ed__> i honestly just put the ubuntu server on tonight and put on vnc access
<Low023> Anyone around that can maybe help me with removing grub?
<olskolirc> before i cream this system and go back to debian, can someone tell me how to get /media/cdrom my drive is now /dev/sr0 on Maverick
<moetunes> Low023:  you want the windows booter back?
<olskolirc> quickly, im about to reboot and install debian :-)
<Low023> I want to fixmbr but I only have the asus win 7 reinstalation disk so I dont have the regular tools to do it
<Low023> yeah
<Low023> moetunes yes
<sendblink23> the win 7 disk will help you out
<moetunes> Low023:  someone in ##windows will ahve a clue on that
<collosi> sendblinks23: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<sendblink23> I already followed it but it gets stuck
<Ed__> (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe
<Ed__> (EE) intel(0): No modes.
<Ed__> (II) UnloadModule: "intel"
<Ed__> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Ed__> Fatal server error:
<FloodBot4> Ed__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ed__> no screens found
<Low023> I have done fix mbr on older machines and I have a lwindows ultimate cd but it will not work with this windows instalation and the asus windows 7 premium restoration disk does not allow you to fix instalation
<Low023> k ty
<Ed__> sorry
 * Ed__ is an idiot
<moetunes> Ed__:  if you have an xorg.conf rename it
<moetunes> to xorg.conf.bak or something
<sendblink23> "http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell" on the part is says  jhbuild build ... after downloading 200mb file.. it suddenly gets stuck
<Ed__> moetunes and then swap the drive again?
<moetunes> 200mb for gnome terminal???
<moetunes> Ed__:  or logout/login
<sendblink23> gnome-shell   :P
<Ed__> my intention is to take the laptop hard drive out put it in a box with no monitor
<Ed__> and vnc to it
<Ed__> so if i just change that xorg.conf
<Ed__> toa nother name
<Ed__> it will re write itself
<Ed__> and let me vnc?
<FloodBot4> Ed__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<collosi> sendblinks23:  sorry I have no idea why
<moetunes> Ed__:  you don't have ssh for the lappy?
<Ed__> ill get openssh:)
<moetunes> Ed__:  just don't have a xorg.conf in there and X will sort itself out
<sendblink23> no problem thanks, I'm trying to get on their IRC but somehow I can't connect to it :/
<Low023> there is Crickets in windows lol
<Ed__> where would xorg.conf be in ?
<moetunes> !find gnome-shell
<ubottu> Found: gnome-shell
<moetunes> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.28.1~git20091125-1 (lucid), package size 445 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<moetunes> sendblink23:  ^^
<sendblink23> we all knwo where it is LOL
 * nogo substracts one on gnome-shell
<RudyValencia> How do I set up my system to automount my external hard drive when it's plugged in?
<Coded1> anyone recommend a program for tv viewing?  I have an old hauppage card want to dust it off
<sendblink23> its that installing the packages for building it.. it gets stuck ona process
<moetunes> sendblink23:  then why the huge download and build?
<moetunes> k
<Sivarts> I am putting 2 PCI video cards in a desktop - I want to connect 4 displays and have each show a different thing will this work easily with Ubuntu?
<RudyValencia> Sivarts: I think it may
<moetunes> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<RudyValencia> I know Windows soes
<RudyValencia> *does
<sendblink23> thnx anyways
<Sivarts> I want to run a seperate session of qiv to show different images on each screen (These are kiosks)
<Sivarts> that seem feasible?
<moetunes> sendblink23:  does it say why it gets stuck? - gives an error?
<sendblink23> I posted it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476241&page=79   read the last post
<RedSingularity> Anyone know of a repository that will keep my ALSA drivers updated????
<nogo> there is no oss or alsa in ubuntu
<Ed__> moetunes: I do not have an xorg.conf file
<nogo> there is no esd too
<moetunes> Ed__:  can you paste the X log?
<moetunes> !paste | Ed__
<ubottu> Ed__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rudy__> colosi:  no, I haven't, but when I tried mounting it in one of the apps in ubuntu's software catalog, it mounted it in /media.. but the contents of the ISO were empty.  I'm thinking that I will h ave to install daemontools with WINE and then run the ISO in daemontools for the auto-run to work
<collosi> rudy_:  you definitely dont have to do that
<Ed__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508503/
<moetunes> k
<rudy__> ok.. so should I try the command you suggested then?
<collosi> rudy_:  create a new folder in /media called ISO or DVD
<rudy__> and then use the command to mount it there...
<moetunes> Ed__:  the whole thing pls
<sendblink23> can anybody test it out.. installing it to see if it errors on the same place
<rudy__> btw what I'm tryng to do is install and run the original Fallout :)
<collosi> rudy_:  then use the command I gave you to mount it, should work like a charm
<kermit> wow evolution *by default* deletes your whole inbox on your pop server
<collosi> rudy_:  ive used that for wine installs
<rudy__> ok then cool, i'll try that and get back to you
<calvin> hello
<Crash1hd> Would it be bad to run sh script that checks for changes in the svn on a server continuesly? <-- on a server that i pay to have access to ?
<dborba> Having a hard time getting shortcuts to move a windows to a specific workspace to work. Anyone know what the issue might be?
<Ed__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508505/
<moetunes> Ed__:  from that little bit it seems the intel module needs a monitor connected
<rudy__> one more thing I'd like to add.. the command line is sexy...
<Crash1hd> or better yet is there a way of knowing how much memory a script is using?
<tim> does any one know how to change the "ubuntu loading" screen. The screen in between bios (or grub if you have it) and the login screen, and the screen in between desktop and shut off?
<collosi> tim: you talking about the splash screen?
<moetunes> Ed__:  /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d is a dir where the X settings are now - anything intel in there?
<AbhiJit> tim, try ubuntu tweak
<tim> collosi, no, the loading screen
<hdtdi> hi, i installed ubuntu 10.4, i configured it the way i want, now is there a way to save this configuration sothat after i dont know lets say 6 mounts if i mess up something i can restore to exactly this configuration now?
<AbhiJit> tim, the one with name ubuntu and four dots under it?
<tim> AbhiJit, ubuntu software center
<Ed__> moetunes: that conf.d file is empty
<tim> AbhiJit, exactly
<dborba> hdtdi, depends what kind of configurations you've made. usually backing up your home folder is enough
<AbhiJit> tim, there is one ap called ubuntu tweak try it see if it does this
<nogo> tim: if you can do that, you are smarter than mint guys
<sendblink23> hdtdi  Clone the hard drive or the partition
<kwtm> Help! Need to stop NetworkManager, but it keeps respawning.  I think that's what's cutting off my network connection every few minutes, after I successfully manually do "sudo dhclient".  How do I stop NetworkManager?  (Kubuntu 10.04)
<collosi> tim:  I think that would be done in grub, try a google search
<tim> nogo, i am already smarter than mint guys
<moetunes> Ed__:  there should be a couple of files in that dir afaik
<nogo> hahaha
<hdtdi> dborba, installed some apache php mysql some programs and i have some files
<Ed__> start  x11perfcomp  xedit  xorg.conf.d  xsm
<nogo> mint guys just remove the picture
<kwtm> hdtdi: I think what you want is to save the ~/.gconf directory (copy it to ~/gconf-backup or something).  Someone else will have to verify the name of this directory --I don't use GNOME so I am not sure.
<toonacid> I've seen people use ns1.domain.com for their FQDN. I switched my FQDN to www.domain.com and it works just as well. Is anyone able to explain if it really SHOULD be ns1.domain.com? Should I change my hosts back to that?
<rudy__> hmm... it looks like it's already mounted in /media from the command line.. i didn't even have to use your suggestion colosi...
<MrMagoo> Hi folks, been fighting this for a day now - any ideas really appreciated. Can't boot into gnome, lots of broken packages. From recovery console, all errors seem to point to "gconftool-2: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_regex_unref
<tim> AbhiJit, where do i find ubuntu tweak?
<dborba> hdtdi, i see - that's a bit trickier if you want to keep the whole lamp configuration. might have to clone the whole drive or save the specific files by hand
<MrMagoo> "...but I can't reinstall libglib because it requires the broken package to install. Any ideas?
<sendblink23> exactly what i suggested before lol
<tim> never mind
<AbhiJit> tim, http://tinyurl.com/2w3asjo
<kwtm> MrMagoo: first thoughts that come to mind: you have a library problem --did you erase some library files or have some drive corrupted?  Oh, can't install libglib?
<hdtdi> dborba, so there is no such thing as "save and compress the whole system" and when you mess up, restore "from the saved system as it was"
<Ed__> moetunes I see: start  x11perfcomp  xedit  xorg.conf.d  xsm
<kwtm> MrMagoo: what do you mean, needs broken package to install?  You are unable to purge then reinstall?
<tim> AbhiJit, i ain't clickin on no tinyurl
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Yeah, the first error I fought was "run fsck manually" which found a bunch of misallocated blocks.
<AbhiJit> ahhhh
<AbhiJit> tim, then google yourself
<moetunes> Ed__:  from a quick google the issue seems to be with using gdm for auto login - what I do is NOT use gdm and ssh to login and have vncserver start in autostarted apps
<nogo> he is not wisley gibson
<Ed__> k moe
<Ed__> that would be correct
<kwtm> MrMagoo: can you boot into CLI?
<tim> AbhiJit, I found it already, i appreciate your advice, we'll see what happens
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Any apt-get process (including sudo dkpg --reinstall -a) brings up that error, so uninstalling/reinstalling is failing at the moment.
<MrMagoo> kwtm: In recovery console, yes
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Correction: apt-get brings up a "dpkg failure" error....dpkg tasks bring up the aforementioned. ;-)
<sendblink23> hdtdi  you are thinking like if its how an OEM computer does.. having a recovery option
<kwtm> Hmm, if dpkg is broken, it's going to be tricky. 2 thoughts: reinstall, or boot from live CD and fix the disk.  What do you think --is the data on disk (incl. your libglib) completely screwed?
<dborba> hdtdi, not built it - there might be something in the repo that does it though. check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem - might have something that works for u
<glebihan> MrMagoo: did you try "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<hdtdi> thanks
<kwtm> glebihan: Doubt if apt-get -f install will work if dpkg is not working....
<AbhiJit> tim, http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/how-to-select-the-splash-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<glebihan> kwtm: well it does sometimes, and cannot hurt anyway
<crashdata> anyone here familiar with gphoto2
<kwtm> MrMagoo: does purging via dpkg (forgot exact command) work?
<MrMagoo> kwtm: I've tried running it through LiveCD...can dpkg files be fixed from there? (The 'fix disc' option fails to do anything, but maybe packages can be installed onto the correct partition from inside a LiveCD instance?)
<glebihan> kwtm, MrMagoo : dpkg --purge
<kwtm> Meanwhile, anyone here know how to stop Network Manager?
<dborba> hdtdi, now that i think about it - i think there is an app called sbackup that might do the trick for you. Here's something on how to get started with it: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/backup-and-restore-your-ubuntu-system-using-sbackup.html - if you wanna save the whole system you have to backup /
<MrMagoo> glebihan: Yes, sadly no joy.
<MrMagoo> glbihan: Hmm...haven't tried a purge...2 mins
<glebihan> kwtm: sudo service network-manager stop
<crashdata> i have 3 folders in my d300 camera. i'm looking to download a specific file from one of the folder
<kwtm> glebihan: THanks!  WIll try.
<hdtdi> dborba, thanks very much
<crashdata> but gphoto2 -f 'folder' -p 1950
<dborba> hdtdi, np
<crashdata> gives me an error about missing quotation
<ranjan> Hi all, Is there a Text to speech synthesizer available for Linux better than festival?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, type orca in terminal
<kwtm> glebihan: Looks like it's working.  Will need 5 minutes to tell, but thx much!
<ranjan> AbhiJit: Orca is the screen reader no?
<AbhiJit> yes
<glebihan> kwtm: you're welcome
<crashdata> hello
<sendblink23> it talks to the monsters on the screen *Orca
<kwtm> MrMagoo: isn't libglib one of those essential libraries?  You might be looking at a reinstallation here.  How many partitions on your hard drive, just out of curiosity?  GOt the data in a separate drive?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, yes
<ranjan> AbhiJit: i want to save the thing as ogg or wav
<glebihan> crashdata: could you pastebin the exact command and error message ?
<AbhiJit> ranjan, hmm dunno
<kwtm> ranjan: I've just used e-speak, which is fairly basic.  How's festival?
<ranjan> kwtm: festival is nice but the natural feel is not coming in the voice :(
<ranjan> kwtm: do you know whether festival can be extended with more natural voices?
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Yeah, I think it might be. The data is recoverable, but it's my main machine so if at all possible, I'd love to save it. Still, it's looking increasingly like data recovery might be the most I can hope for
<kwtm> ranjan: Not familiar with festival;sorry.
<kwtm> MrMagoo: THis is what I do:
<ranjan> kwtm: ok :)
<kwtm> MrMagoo: (some of this you would have needed to do beforehand, so this is for future reference, and let's see how we can apply this to you)
<MrMagoo> kwtm: *nods*
<tiox> Hey there peoples
<kwtm> MrMagoo: I have 1 big data partition, 2 small partitions for actual OS.  I install (k)Ubuntu on 1 small partition, then set up to mount the big data partition (most people mount it under /home; I make my own modifications).
<sendblink23> should it be possible to recover it using a livecd?
<TRJ021782> Hello all
<zdc> arch好用吗
<ggyyliiy> hey
<kwtm> MrMagoo: If anything fails or starts to fail, then I install Ubuntu on 2nd small partition (e.g. if I am upgrading to next version, I never actualy upgrade the currently used system).  ANd I also mount big data partition on /home or whatever.
<kwtm> MrMagoo: That way: you always have the big data partition, but it's easy to switch to another root partition for dual booting, or if something gets screwed up.  Now, to apply it to your case:
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Ahh, nice. Yeah...probably should have done that
<TRJ021782> Well i have been banned from the Yellow Dog forum for a week
<sendblink23> too bad
<crashdata> glebihan, here is the patebin http://pastebin.com/EdP0Skc6
<kwtm> MrMagoo: You may need to somehow create a small data partition to do a fresh install of Ubuntu.  You can try gparted (I don't recommend QtParted), or commercial programs like PartitionMagic or PartitionExpert from Acronis (which is what I use; $45 from Internet 6 yrs ago)
<crashdata> here is the pastebin for gphoto2 http://pastebin.com/EdP0Skc6
<ggyyliiy> Question: I just loaded Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit on my laptop but the screen has all these horizontal lines across it and the picture is not centered. What do I do?
<zdc> 这儿能看到中文吗
<kwtm> MrMagoo: WHat's your situation?  One big partition?  Full?  Familiar with gparted/PartitionMagic?
<ggyyliiy> me?
<tim> AbhiJit, do you have ubuntu tweak?
<AbhiJit> !cn | zdc
<ubottu> zdc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AbhiJit> tim, yes and it dont have setting for splash screen i checked it after i told you!!! :P
<AbhiJit> tim, i gave you another url above? have you seen it?
<TRJ021782> Anything interesting in here?
<glebihan> crashdata: what version of gphoto2 are you using ?
<tiox> I found a neat tweak for people who dislike the min/max/close buttons on the right. But I think it still needs a little extra assistance to make it right.
<AbhiJit> TRJ021782, may be in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tiox> Left, rather.
<kwtm> Okay, I need deeper help. Something keeps cutting off my ethernet connection, and it's not Network Manager.  It's not even wifi; it's ethernet!  I can forcibly do "sudo dhclient" and I can connect to home router, but after a few minutes it automatically disconnects.  What on earth!
<zdc> ubottu 谢谢
<crashdata> glebihan, 2.4.9
<MrMagoo> kwtm: 1x data partition, 1 x new(dead) partition, 1x Windows partition. At the moment I'm just going into liveCD, taking all the necessary stuff from the dead Lin partition & putting it onto the Win Partition, then uploading to remote server.
<tim> AbhiJit, it has login settings but they are greyed out...
<kwtm> zdc: I can read your Chinese but we're on an English channel.  CUrrently have no chinese input.  Sorry.
<tim> yeah i saw that
<TRJ021782> AbhiJit - I'm sorry what?
<MrMagoo> kwtm: & yeah, I'm reasonably comfortable in gParted
<nogo> ignorance is the best blessing
<zdc> kwtm:同样感谢
<AbhiJit> tim,  loging setting are not for splash screen. you have to click on a unlock button on bottom right side to unlock it
<glebihan> crashdata: looks like a known bug, which should be fixed in version 2.5.0 (no idea when it'll be released)
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Very little space left on drive, but I'm more than happy to overwrite the Windows partition...it's never used anyhow
<glebihan> crashdata: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84757
<kwtm> MrMagoo: How big is dead partition?  Partition itself is not really dead, just that the software on it won't boot, right?  Consider splitting that partition and installing new Ubuntu so you at least have running gnome.  But agree move stuff out of dead partition first.
<tiox> If nature tells you min/max/close is on the right, press Alt+F2 and type in gconf-editor. Then under the apps branch, go to metacity, general, there's something called button_layout. Change it to :minimize,maximize,close
<tiox> But then I have this unsightly gap on the left of the window title. How can I fix that?
<crashdata> glebihan, so there is no fix for this rightnow?
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Yeah, that's the plan. Cheers.
<kwtm> MrMagoo: sounds like you should put stuff from dead partition into data partition (big partition, right?) not Win partition.  You may want to install Ubuntu onto Win partition.  If you configure things right, you can hit the ground running.
<tiox> It looks like there's suppose to be a program button there.
<Meg> hello tiox it's Meg from last night
<tim> AbhiJit, i understand that. but i want to tweak the whole startup sequence, and i like the gui of ubuntu tweak, so i'm going to play with it for a while
<tiox> Hi Meg!
<tiox> Got it working?
<kwtm> MrMagoo: Okay.  Best of luck.  Sounds like you already know how to mount your "dead" partition so it's also visible from newly installed Ubuntuwin partition
<Meg> nope
<TRJ021782> My copy of Qemu freezes during compiling, always on the translate.o file - anyone have any advice?
<tiox> Awww...
<Meg> I went into BIOS and couldn't find a way to change the controller
<glebihan> crashdata: apparently not, there a bug report on launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/144585) which has been opened for 3 years and still isn't closed...
<tiox> Well, last night i tried, but the BIOS in my mother's machine is an Insyde H2O.
<Meg> did some searches too and can't find any info
<tiox> Tried the USB installer?
<MrMagoo> kwtm: Insufficient space on data partition, otherwise would. Anyhow, thanks. To be honest I've been putting off getting a new laptop anyhow...I think this is it's way of saying time for a new one. Cheers.
<Meg> yes my BIOS doesn't have the ability to boot from a USB
<collosi> TRJ021782: try virtual box
<crashdata> glebihan, ic good stuff..
<Meg> Satellite M35X
<Meg> it only has 4 options, hard drive, removable devices, cd/dvd, and network
<tiox> Is there an option to press F2 or F12 on boot?
<Meg> yea
<tiox> Or some other button to enter BIOS setup?
<tiox> So you can access the boot manager.
<collosi> Meg:  wouldn't removable devices be USB?
<tiox> If you can access the bios or boot manager, then you need to intervene to make it work.
<tiox> Otherwise it will always go to IDE0 or whatever the main drive is called.
<Meg> yea that's how I got it to boot from the cd
<Meg> moved cd to the top
<Belinrahs> trying to set a custom resolution on my nvidia video card, could someone give me a hand?
<Meg> collosi: That's what I thought
<tiox> And you tried again, modifying the BIOS while the USB drive is plugged in?
<TRJ021782> collosi well not exactly what i was looking for but i guess i will try
<tiox> See, that's the trick -- Devices must be attached to have the BIOS see them after POST.
<collosi> Meg:  what exactly are you trying to do, sorry tiox for butting in
<Datz> Hi, what are these "other_vhost.log that I am seeing in /var/log/  How can I stop apache from creating these?
<tiox> collosi, she is trying to get the Ubuntu installer to work.
<Meg> I don't recall if I did
<collosi> TRJ021782:  what exactly are you trying to do with QEMU?
<tiox> On her Toshiba laptop she is failing hard.
<Meg> will try it now
<Belinrahs> trying to set a custom resolution on my nvidia video card, could someone give me a hand?
<Meg> got this up on my desktop pc
<tiox> Cool.
<Meg> USB still doesn't appear in the list of boot devices
<tiox> Okay... is the ;abel of the drive there?
<tiox> label*
<kwtm> Ok, no one answering my question about network cutting off --understandable.  How about this: how can I regress those automatic apt-get upgrades back (say) 1 week ago when I (ahem) HAD WORKING NETWORKING on my laptop?  (sorry, kinda frustrated right now)
<tiox> I mean, if there is nothing, I believe you.
<collosi> Meg:  do you have an option during POST to boot from a device usually something like F12?
<tiox> Coll, yes.
<Belinrahs> trying to set a custom resolution on my nvidia video card, could someone give me a hand? please?
<tiox> She did say that.
<Meg> yes I am in the bios right now
<tiox> And if it';s not in BIOS, it certainly won't be in boot manager.
<glebihan> kwtm: no way to do that automatically... all you can do is downgrade the packages you know have upgraded
<tiox> Meg, answer me this.
<tiox> Did you try burning the CD using Infra Recorder?
<collosi> Belinrahs:  have you tried out xrandr?
<tiox> Because that si what I use.
<Meg> yea that's how I made it
<tiox> Default settings, lowered drive speed makes burning the image on disk foolproof.
<zdc> 朋友们，有谁知道在gnome下怎样记住窗口的大小和位置啊，不会没有办法吧，fluxbox都有这个功能的
<Belinrahs> :collosi: I used that many times, I added the mode, checked to see if the resolution was there, no dice..restart X, and the mode is magically gone from xrandr
<Meg> I did the md5sum hash check before that and verified the CD after it was made
<tiox> Also, look in your BIOS some more for a controller type option.
<maco> !cn | zdc
<ubottu> zdc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<AbhiJit> hmmm someone look at zdc
<tiox> I mentioned this last night -- I have to use IDE over ACHI to run CDs.
<kwtm> glebihan: Darn. Thx. Is there anything I can do to find out what happens to the network every few minutes?  I can pin down to the exact second the moment my network goes out (with ping), but need to know what program is doing that.
<kwtm> glebihan: ifconfig and route don't seem to help.
<zdc> ubottu: 那边没有人知道
<Meg> yea I can't find a controller option
<tiox> I don't know your BIOS. I don't have your computer, so I don;t know your computer.'
<kwtm> zdc: Do you need help translating your question to ENglish?
<tiox> Also, that's poopy.
<kwtm> zdc wants to know how to make GNome remember window size/position.  I don't use GNOME so I can't help.  Anyone?
<glebihan> kwtm: I don't know, maybe "dmesg" ?
<tiox> Meg, you might have to give up on installing through CD pre-boot and go into Windows and use Wubi.
<zdc> kwtm: 谢谢，朋友们能看清就行
<kwtm> glebihan: Tried that, too, but good thought.  BUt is there another log other than dmesg?  LIke, is there "dmesg --network" or something?
<maco> zdc: ubottu不是一个人
<Meg> ok what is Wubi, sounds like a security blankie lol
<tiox> THough, as I said, try again with a new disk and a lower drive speed.
<tiox> Wubi is the Windows installer for Ubuntu.
<kwtm> zdc: If unable to type English, why not use Google translate?
<tiox> Comes with the CD.
<collosi> Belinrahs:  have you tired editing your xorg.conf file
<tiox> I mean, after you burined the image.
<Rohanc> my flash player in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit is not working.. how do I correct it?
<tiox> b uraburned*
<kwtm> Wait, maco speaks Chinese?  Or is that translate.google.com/maco?
<tiox> ...
<Meg> oh ok
<tiox> Burned**
<FloodBot4> tiox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meg> is that through putting the disk in while in windows
<zdc> kwtm: 谢谢，我知道
<maco> kwtm: google translate. japanese is the only asian language i can do
<kwtm> Holy cow, sign language, CHinese, what's next?  Klingonaase?
<maco> kwtm: spanish, japanese, russian, sign language for me
<Belinrahs> :collosi: Tried that and nvidia-settings will not show the resolution as an option, and if I restart gdm my change to xorg.conf magically goes away
<collosi> Meg:  you technically dont even have to put a CD in if you can somehow mount the ISO in windows
<maco> kwtm: in that order of learning, but not at all in that order of proficiency
<tiox> Really?
<psycho_oreos> !cn | zdc
<ubottu> zdc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<tiox> That's an interesting tidbid.
<tiox> tidbit*
<tiox> If she does this, wouldn't that make Windows inaccessible?
<glebihan> kwtm: not sure, look in /var/log if you can find something useful...
<kwtm> glebihan: Okay... maybe "tail -f /var/log/something"....
<zdc> Friends, who know how to remember the next gnome window size and position of, ah, no way it will not, fluxbox has this feature
<Meg> uh, okay here is another thing I have tried
<collosi> Belinrahs:  hmmm, how about trying: sudo Xorg -configure
<glebihan> kwtm: yes maybe, but I can't see anything looking like a network log here
<collosi> Belinrahs:  sounds like your xorg.conf file is being rewritten to a default one
<Belinrahs> collosi: just tried, got "Fatal server error, Server is already active for display 0"
<Meg> I put the CD in while I was at my windows desktop and it came up with the option to install ubuntu over windows or beside windows
<tiox> Meg, we want to remind you, just because we know you're most likely frustrated: Most times an installation is quick and easy. It's your machine being the problem if you took every precaution to burn a CD correctly, tweak your BIOS etc.
<moetunes> Belinrahs:  you need to make a new modeline in the monitor section for the reolution you want
<collosi> Belinrahs:  you need to kill gdm to run that
<SporkWitch> where would i go to change what i'm using for audio?  Pretty sure it's using ALSA right now, someone suggested trying something else (O-something, i think?) to see if resolves the intermittent issues i've been seeing
<glebihan> Belinrahs: pass the command the "-display :1" option
<Belinrahs> moetunes: I did several times, when I went to restart gdm the changes to xorg.conf went away
<Meg> I this bios seems quite simplistic, PhoenixBIOS
<glebihan> Belinrahs: or "-display 1" I don't know
<Meg> there isn't much to change
<Belinrahs> glebihan: "unrecognized option: -display"
<zdc> Friends, who know how to remember the next gnome window size and position of, ah, no way it will not, fluxbox has this feature
<Belinrahs> !cn | zdc
<ubottu> zdc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<collosi> Belinrahs:  are you changing xorg.conf as root?  just making sure
<Belinrahs> collosi: yes
<collosi> Belinrahs:  nm my question doesnt make sense
<glebihan> Belinrahs: oh right that's an option to "X" not "Xorg", note that you can run "sudo X -configure" also
<Meg> I tried using the CD to install Ubuntu alongside windows from within it and then rebooting
<Belinrahs> glebihan: I tried sudo X -configure and with the -display option, no difference
<collosi> Meg:  what went wrong?
<glebihan> Belinrahs: well then you should try stopping gdm and running the command from a VT
<Meg> it gives me the option to either boot ubuntu or windows and when I selected ubuntu it hangs after the screen with Ubuntu and the flashing dot progress thing
<collosi> Belinrahs:  can you verify with another screen that xorg can be changed?
<el_seano> #ubuntu, which is the best text-based browser?
<el_seano> extra credit:  which, if any, has vim-like key mappings on default?
<HaxXxoR> i keep getting Could not get lock open when i try to install samba any ideas
<Jeruvy> !poll | el_seano
<ubottu> el_seano: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<HaxXxoR> wow nevermind
<el_seano> Jeruvy: my bad :D
<collosi> Meg:  have you tried installing it again
<PCChris> I want to use awk to extract all portions of a file that are between http:// and double quotes...any advice on how to do this?
<Meg> when I select the option to boot ubuntu now it says "finalizing the installation" like it did the first time
<moetunes> PCChris:  cut   is easier for that imo
<kwtm> Wow, are there now anti-flamewar bot-blurbs now? :) :)
<HaxXxoR> kind of a dumb question but im new with ubuntu and cannot figure out how to access other pcs on my network
<kwtm> ubottu, vi is way better than emacs, RIGHT????
<izinucs> PCChris: you might ask in #bash .. at least I think there's a channel like that.
<glebihan> PCChris: I'd use sed rather than awk
<tiox> \Crap.
<Meg> lol
<maco> kwtm: you just made a factoid suggestioin :P
<tiox> Guys, what does it mean when I receive a child_rip?
<tiox> Because under both ACHI and compatibilirty I get it.
<collosi> Meg:  I would reinstall
<Meg> from inside Windows?
<collosi> Meg:  that is up to you
<Meg> cause now I can't get it to do the boot from the CD
<Meg> ok
<tiox> I will ask again, what does child-rip mean when running from CD?
<zruty> SIOCADDRT: No such process. Why is that...?
<tiox> I see the first splash on my mother's laptop, but after that it's like the CD tells me the load process died.
<tiox> It's a Toshiba, BTW.
<rawbeef64> hello everyone
<Meg> i hate to think my cd drive is bad, but that could mess up the install right
<glebihan> tiox: did you check md5 for your cd ?
<rawbeef64> I'm using  NetXtreme BCM5754 Ethernet card with Ubunt Server 10.04 LTS and I have reasons to believe that the driver is faulty, causing network disconnects
<collosi> tiox:  if you think that is the case then using wubi to install would be a better option
<rawbeef64> (64-bit)
<rawbeef64> the official driver from Broadcom is in rpm format only, is there another workarround?
<Tashia> How can I use the remote connection software remotely? I have a wireless router that would have to forward a port. So what port does the builtin remote software use?
<tiox> Owow
<tiox> It still fails when I tirned virtualization off.
<tiox> SO huh.
<tiox> I can load from USB for some reason.
<root_ninja> Tashia, 5900
<HaxXxoR> anyone here gotten netflix to work with ubuntu ?
<glebihan> tiox: you got 2 answers, how about considering the suggested solutions ?
<Tashia> root_ninja, Thanks for reponding.
<collosi> HaxXxor:  I think you will need moonlight for netflix
<glebihan> Meg: it sure could...
<HaxXxoR> can i just get that thru the sudo apt-get?
<HaxXxoR> nvm just tried to use that
<student> 安
<student> HI
<moetunes> !hi
<Coded1> im using a haupage pvr-150 and trying to use  ivtv-tune to set my channel. "ivtv-tune -d /dev/vide0 -l' shows the channels and "ivtv-tune -d /dev/video0 -c 3" supposedly sets the channel but "mplayer /dev/video0" shows snow and the occasional frame of video anyone with experience with this card?
<student> EYERY BODY
<zdc> student: 你好
<collosi> HaxXxor:  you can try the moonlight-plugin-mozilla package
<student> 等
<student> 你會講中文？
<moetunes> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<student> 這到底是哪一國的聊天室啊？
<HaxXxoR> !collosi where would i find that at
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shingen> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<student> 有誰會說中文
<Butter> I just got an Ubuntu live CD and I want to test out the audio.. but it says I need to install software to listen to it.
<shingen> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Butter> Is there any way I can check for sounds without having to install the software?
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  um I just found it doing a quick: sudo apt-cache search moonlight
<student> 嘿嘿嘿
<glebihan> !cn > student
<ubottu> student, please see my private message
<zedeee> if i want to install ubuntu alongside windows xp, but not within xp using wubi...then wat shud i do
<Meg> Should I disable USB Legacy Support for Ubuntu
<HaxXxoR> sorry new to linux in general lol thanks fort the help
<glebihan> zedeee: burn an install cd, and boot on it
<moetunes> Coded1:  do you know the signal strength you get?
<zdc> student: 中文的太少了
<moetunes> zdc:  this is an english channel mate
<HaxXxoR> trying it now lets hope it works
<Coded1> moetunes, strength?  its a hard wire if that helps
<zedeee> glebihan: do u mean to download the livecd.iso from site n then burn the iso to cd or use some software to extract the iso to cd?
<student> 這個是什麼程式
<collosi> Meg:  I dont see why you need to do that
<zdc> student: 哪个啊
<Meg> ok
<student> 現在的聊天室啊
<Coded1> moetunes, i actually just found the util "scantv" and right now its going through some channels looks like progress :)
<Meg> just grasping at straws
<collosi> looks like this channel just became #ubuntu-cn
<moetunes> Coded1:  I use me-tv which uses the xine libs and it tells the signal strength recieved for each channel
<zdc> student:ubuntu啊
<student> hey！everybody
<moetunes> Coded1:  great!
<kwtm> student: no, this is NOT a chat channel.  Please go to a different 聊天室 if you just want to 聊天.  Not only do people not understand you here, some people don't even have tghe Chinese font installed.
<HaxXxoR> hey collosi
<student> sorry
<kwtm> I'd try to help if you had a question about Ubuntu, but please obey the rules.
<Coded1> moetunes, are you using me-tv to watch OTA broadcasts or regular cable tv?
<HaxXxoR> i got the package to download but nothing shows up on firefox any ideas
<glebihan> zedeee: you'll have to use a software to burn the iso to the cd, do not put directly the iso file on the disc
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  yes
<glebihan> zedeee: however I think that Windows should handle this
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  sorry I don't use anything that requires silverlight
<zedeee> wat software? is there a complete tutorial somewher
<moetunes> Coded1:  terrestrial tv
<HaxXxoR> not a netflix fan huh xD
<Coded1> moetunes, cool thats with an antenna?
<moetunes> Coded1:  yep
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  you might want to install the moonlight-plugin-core package too, might help
<glebihan> zedeee: here's one solution : http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<student> I am a Taiwan people I very few communicate with the American The hope can penetrate this chatroom Let me know everybody
<HaxXxoR> i installed the moonlight-plugin-mozilla and that also install the core
<HaxXxoR> just dont know after that if there is an executable or something that im missing to make firefox realise that i have it on the pc
<student> Asks everybody very much to advise
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  did you restart firefox?
<HaxXxoR> yeah a few times its not showing up in the plugins either
<HaxXxoR> all i get is netflix telling me that my os isnt supported
<moetunes> it's a windows app afaik
<AbhiJit> student, #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chatting
<draugr_hrafn> hello
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  take a look here http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/how-to-moonlight/
<HaxXxoR> i just found a moonligh 3 on the dev page and installed it through the website it self and it shows up in the plug in list and on the addon list but still no go on netflix lol
<glebihan> HaxXxoR: it looks like netflix does not work on ubuntu : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510543
<omicron_> Hey guys, wonder if anyone can help? I'm trying to connect to my wifi via the terminal, but whenever I go to do so, all I get is "No DHCPOFFERS received -- No working leases in persistent databases - sleeping."
<HaxXxoR> ive seen it work that is whats pissing me off
<draugr_hrafn> hey I'm having some trouble with my wife's computer...
<draugr_hrafn> dell inspiron mini 10
<draugr_hrafn> ubuntu 9.04 moblin
<omicron_> Wifi card is a BCM4312 (rev 1) if that helps; drivers should be up to date as I fetched them via HWdrivers.
<glebihan> HaxXxoR: was it using wine or a virtual machine maybe ?
<kwtm> omicron_: did you set up iwconfig with right essid/pword etc.?
<HaxXxoR> no he just stared up firefox and went to the site and away it went
<collosi> HaxXxoR:  yeah I don't think it works as glebihan stated
<HaxXxoR> i can get it to work on virtual box but its choppy as hell
<omicron_> Yes I did kwtm, via WEP.
<omicron_> ( following this guide FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188)
<zedeee> has any one heard about ubuntu crashing after a while wen installed thru wubi?
<HaxXxoR> damn thats annoying i hate when something doesnt go right lol
<kwtm> omicron_: And you know router is not blocking (eg mac address filter, etc.)? Does it work under other circumstances, eg. gui, dual-boot win, etc.?
<moetunes> HaxXxoR:  seems you need   boxee for it
<HaxXxoR> ill try a few things and see if it works
<HaxXxoR> anyone recommend any applications for a new person to ubuntu?
<omicron_> kwtm: Nope, it's not blocking it. It works fine in X, I'm just trying to get it to work from shell-only (ie. before X is started)
<kwtm> zedeee: what, we're ignoring allthe times it crashes after a while when installed any other way? :)
<Sanctusorium> Is it possible to virtually run the Wubi install from inside Windows 7?
<KeRneL> {YunxBOT}v17
<kwtm> omicron_: regrettably, i can probably hewlp u since i have experience with this, but my toddler is not letting me type
<kwtm> omicron_: regrettably, i can probably hewlp u since i have experience with this, but my toddler is not letting me type (im doing this onehanded)
<ActionParsnip> Sanctusorium: well the wubi "disk" is just a file like a vm. I'd ask in #vbox ,they may know a thing or 3
<kwtm> omicron_: ok, how about: let it connect with x, checj iwconfig settings, then do sudo dhclient in x terminal?
<Sanctusorium> ActionParsnip: Okie, thank you!
<omicron_> kwtm: I'll start x now and give that a go
<kwtm> omicron_: i am currently having nedtwork probs, too, so hopefully u & i are not having same problem.  I can't get mine to connect in x
<ActionParsnip> Sanctusorium: you aren't crazy though. A few online have asked the same thing (quick bingsearch)
<kwtm> what's bingsearch? looking for cosby?
<zedeee> <kwtm> zedeee: what, we're ignoring allthe times it crashes after a while when installed any other way? :)...........i dint get u
<ActionParsnip> Sanctusorium: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1232698
<Sanctusorium> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I've seen some threads but I never get a straight answer :(
<simplexio> omicron_: and remember to disable networkmanager on X startup and add double check that net is in enabled on boot
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: www.bing.com ?
<kwtm> zedeee: my attempt at a joke.  I'm saying, are you sure that the fact that it's installed by wubi is relevant?
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: I call it a bingsearch
<kwtm> oh you can search for bings via www.bing.com?
<Sanctusorium> ActionParsnip: Oooh, purdy.  I'll read that
<zedeee> i read about ubuntu crashing and not performing good enuff, and someone mentioned tht wen you install it thru and within windows thn it is likely to cause errors after a while
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: sure why not :)
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: went to web site.  looks like google.  probably just gforwards searches to googled.
<snuxoll> lhavelund: halp
<snuxoll> lhavelund: I can't login to mumble :(
<kwtm> s/oogled/oogle/
<kwtm> s/gfor/for/
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: what you are descibing is wubi. The install will succumb to the shortcomings of fragmentation
<omicron_> simplexio: not to sound stupid or anything, but how can I do that?
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: bing is microsoft's websearch tool, and no it doesn't send anything to google
<kwtm> microsoft has a websearch tool now?
<Krishnandu> zedeee: Ya wubi installation has many problems. But that can't describe Ubuntu coz it's not build to run within windows
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: its been around a while now
<Sanctusorium> kwtm: Yep.  Google has gotten ideas for it too.
<Sanctusorium> *form
<kwtm> they still haven't learned after failing at search and zune and tablet comp and pocketpc an d ... ??
<zedeee> ActionParsnip: so the only solution is to use live cd and then install it thru tht?
<Sanctusorium> kwtm: BIng is actually doing very well if I understand correctly
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: its good as a uick try before you buy sort of deal but as a long term solution its not very good
<simplexio> omicron_: attlest on older ubuntu version , update-rc.d application remove , and update-rc.d app defaults i think
<Krishnandu> zedeee: Well if you want to be in the safe side then proper installation is must
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: sure, if you use win7 you can use its own tool to resize the windows partition and make room for ubuntu
<zedeee> <Krishnandu> and that proper installation comprises wat?
<draugr_hrafn> thanks for your help guys
<kwtm> simplexio: aha! i now identify you as the person most liklely to help me with my networking problem
<Krishnandu> zedeee: Installation from Live CD
<zedeee> <ActionParsnip> my harddrive is already partitioned into 4...and i have win xp
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: make sure your backups are sufficiently recent BEFORE starting all this in case of catastrophe
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: the ubuntu installer can resize ntfs. Win7 just does a better job
<zedeee> <ActionParsnip> create backups within xp? and how to do tht?
<Krishnandu> zedeee: Just create some free space.....10GB will do. Recommended is 20GB
<kwtm> simplexio: what is the most likely software on lucid that will kep cutting off my ethernet connection a few minutes after successfully connect manually via sudo dhclient?
<ActionParsnip> zedeee: backup you user data?
<Krishnandu> zedeee: ActionParsnip means take backup of all your imp datas
<omicron_> I think it's a problem with the STA drivers.
<zedeee> ok...i thought he meant creating a restore point or somthing
<omicron_> I can get a list of local networks with iwlist, but even in X now I can't connect to a network (unsecured or otherwise)
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: when it drops, run: dmesg | tail ,see what's going on
<tiox> We really need a plan of action for dysfunctional machines.,
<ActionParsnip> omicron_: is your wireless device wlan0?
<simplexio> kwtm: my best quess is networkmanager witch tries to reconfigure interface
<omicron_> ActionParsnip: nope, eth1
<q99125> Need some help creating and using a tar command to make an exact copy of / and /home partitions. I've googled and read the man page which leaves me uncertain. Anyone here understand tar fully?
<freetown2> q99125: what about dump?
<ActionParsnip> omicron_: install wicd ,it can be told which device to use. Afaik network-manager expects wlan0
<simplexio> kwtm: also dmesg and cat /var/log/messages syslog etc may give some useful info
<ypx032> 哪个国家的
<ActionParsnip> omicron_: so you can tell it to use eth1
<freetown2> q99125: what do you want backed up?
<moetunes> !cn | ypx032
<ubottu> ypx032: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<freetown2> q99125: attributes and other stuff
<omicron_> ActionParsnip: Hm, well, I can see the local networks and everything, and it tries to connect, it just doesn't succeed. This is the same in X and with iwlist. I'll give wicd a try though
<ActionParsnip> q99125: if you want an image then you can use partimage ,it will compress the data too if you tell it. Install itin livecd and run it. You also use the same tool to restore
<ActionParsnip> omicron_: wicd is sweet. Alsodisable ipv6 if you don't use it. I've seen this help too
<q99125> freetown2: I have a drive with WinXp and Linux and want to backup / and /home, repartition the drive to 3 partitions and restore / and /home exactly as they are now. I want to be sure owner and permissions are retained exactly as they are now.
<ypx032> meiyouzhongwen
<omicron_> ActionParsnip: Cool, I'll do that and get back to you. Fingers crossed
<Knight231> Hello , when i use right click on flash element on Mozilla its crash ? any idea ?
<ypx032> how can i copy the drie to wnixp
<q99125> ActionParsnip: I've looked into a number of methods and tar appeared to be the least complicated.
<ActionParsnip> Knight231: log a bug. Also make sure you don't have any swfdec or gnash packages installed
<collosi> q99125:  what ActionParsnip said is alot easier, use partimage
<ActionParsnip> q99125: that's cool
<freetown2> q99125: how about just shrinking your partitions then?
<simplexio> q99125: man tar , and you probably dont need backup / if you havent installed alot stuff from outside package manager
<q99125> I'd like to stay with ta
<freetown2> q99125: tar might be fine for /home but for /....
<bars0> Hi all! Simple question: how to check how old is the system (when it was installed)?
<root_ninja> bars0, sudo head -c 15 /var/log/installer/syslog;echo
<root_ninja> http://lxtips.posterous.com/find-your-ubuntu-installation-date-on-the-cli
<moetunes> or ls -l /
<Gene_> hello
<ActionParsnip> Hi Gene_
<Gene_> how do I get apt-get to run a package configuration script after re-installing a previously uninstalled package?
<Gene_> like the one that comes with roundcube for example
<Gene_> because the actual package doesn't actually come with the database schema
<bars0> root_ninja: thank you
<ActionParsnip> Gene_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure package (my guess)
<Gene_> ah! thank you
<Gene_> no, that didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> Bah
<omicron_> bugger.
<omicron_> this still isn't working
<peppis> Morn
<moetunes> ing
<omicron_> has broken
<glebihan> Gene_: well that is the command, if it didn't do anything, it's probably that there wasn't anything to do
<Gene_> glebihan, i did apt-get install roundcube, after which I got a blue screen saying I needed to setup a database
<omicron_> ag
<omicron_> acton
<Gene_> two screens later it said I don't have MySQL installed
<Gene_> I aborted the script
<omicron_> ActionParsnip: How can I disable the default network manager in favor of wicd?
<Gene_> installed mysql-server, and re-installed roundcube
<Gene_> but no database configuration wizard!
<q99125> I would like to stay with tar, and the drive has many partitions I would like to reduce to just 3.
<glebihan> Gene_: try purging roundcube and reinstalling it
<freetown2> q99125: be my guest. don't forget to pass --one-file-system when tarring up /
<q99125> Is there a tar IRC channel?
<ActionParsnip> Gene_: there are postinst scripts on your partition for each package. I think they are in /var/lib/dpkg/info you could rerun the postinst file for your package from there (never done that before persoanlly)
<ActionParsnip> q99125: could try in #bash
<Krishnandu> Why is Unix reffered as *nix ??
<q99125> ActionParsnip: Okay, and thanks.
<glebihan> ActionParsnip, Gene_ : that won't work, postinst scripts are run on every installation anyway
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: as that also includes other unix based OSes whose name ends in 'nix'
<Gene_> yeah, purging didn't work
<Gene_> ah fark - easier to just go and fetch the schema from roundcube.org
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip: Like..?? Can you name some eg. OS..??
<Gene_> besides 0.4.2 is out, and 10.04 only provides 0.3
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: they will all be linux based so are technically the same OSbui believe it also includes bsd
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip: Hmm
<ActionParsnip> Krishnandu: that's all I know. Its just an accepted method of encompassing unix, bsd and linux (not sure about beos though)
<Krishnandu> ActionParsnip: Okies..!! Thnx 4 that...else I'll google it out
<glebihan> Gene_: try "sudo dpkg-preconfigure roundcube"
<omicron_> I'm running Xubuntu; how can I disable the default network manager?
<Gene_> nothing
<Gene_> already downloaded the tarball
<Krishnandu> omicron_: #xubuntu
<Seito> hi everyone! I have a problem with bluetooth service. it doesn't start on boot. when I do dpkg-reconfigure bluez the service starts until next reboot. where to dig?
<glebihan> Gene_: uninstall the package, and run "sudo apt-get autoremove", it will propose you to deconfigure, then on reinstallation, you should be able to reconfigure
<Seito> the system: Lucid x86-64
<Gene_> it's weird how the original package was built though - half directories and files installed in /var/lib/roundcube the other half in /usr/share/roundcube, and the missing files in the respective folders symlinked between each other
<ActionParsnip> omicron_: sudo service network-manager stop
<omicron_> ActionParsnip: \o/ thanks
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Seito
<ubottu> Seito: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<freetown2> Gene_: packaging guidelines
<ActionParsnip> !startup | Seito
<ubottu> Seito: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shivraj123> channel for ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> shivraj123: #ubuntu-server
<glebihan> shivraj123: #ubuntu-server
<shivraj123> gracias
<Gene_> freetown2, I initially thought somebody was just being funny ^_^
<ActionParsnip> shivraj123: cerien
<Seito> ubottu, doesn't help either
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gene_> and no disrespect to your, you know, packager
<Seito> ActionParsnip, doesn't help either
<ActionParsnip> Seito: well, it does. You cancheck your startup scripts and items loading at login using those factoids
<Seito> I've found, that the service starts through udev rules
<Seito> but!
<Seito> first of all, the rule is present in /etc/udev/rules.d/97-bluetooth.rule where in fact only one line
<ActionParsnip> Seito: if you look in system -> prefs -> startup items ,is bluetooth listed there? If you install bum can you re-enable it there?
<seidos> Seito, cool nick!
<Seito> ActionParsnip, there only blueman here
<Seito> seidos, thnx :)
<ActionParsnip> Seito: if you add the command in rc.local it can also be made to run there
<Seito> ActionParsnip, also tried with no luck. I added the command to rc.local like sudo service bluetooth start without any success after all
<shivraj123> am not able to add backtrack tools to my ubuntu, help
<Krishnandu> #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Seito: no need for sudo. Stuff in rc.local runs as root
<Seito> ActionParsnip, I even tried to reinstall those packages related to bluetooth (bluez, bluetooth, blueman) hoping that dpkg will recreate all needed configs
<ActionParsnip> Seito: it also needs addingabove the exit 0 ,line
<Seito> ActionParsnip, yes, it's already there
<Seito> o.k., I
<Seito> *I'll try without sudo
<ActionParsnip> Seito: ?
<ActionParsnip> Seito: i'd log a bug too
<Seito> ActionParsnip, can you tell me please how to log it?
<ActionParsnip> Seito: ubuntu-bug bluetooth ,or whatever package you feel is affected
<Seito> ActionParsnip, also, can you tell me where to look for the log (if any) which bluetooth service writes?
<ActionParsnip> Seito: /var/log would be my first place to look
<Seito> oh, :) thnx. ok, I'll try with rc.local, but it's still strange for me why it doesn't wish to start when the systems boots.
<Seito> bb
<Seito> thanks a lot!
<rocket161> IN GNOME-Office, Agnubis is incomplete. So, is there any good presentation package to be used with it? (OpenOffice is a bit slow, and I don't like KOffice).
<rocket161> !agnubis
<Bogo> :) hey everyone :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peeps having issue connecting to AP with my rosewill rnx-n2x usb  wireless device
<rocket161> hi
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there some list of compatible devices for the  drive?
<Eryn_1983_FL> drivers
<omi> It worked!!!
<omi> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help \o/
<rfreiberger> hello, anyone have a tutorial setting up Conky?
<nikolam> Bah, how do I change resolution without GUI panels? I am on Xfce and stupid Urbanterror game using MESA rendering, stayed on some low in-game full screen resolution , after I hit alt-tab
<nikolam> Isn't there some ctrl+Alt+something X server resolution change shortcut
<Eryn_1983_FL> lol
<nikolam> Yes and now I can not get program menu unless I kill X , etc
<nikolam> Ahh I get it, Xfce now gives full applications menu on right click. that's it. ;)
<omicron_> Which repo is bitchx in these days?
<tarzeau> just use irssi?
<uLinux> xchat for gui irssi for cli :)
<tarzeau> i prefer cli, since you can run it in gnu screen
<tarzeau> will ubuntu do a release on 11.11.11 too?
<uLinux> maybe :p
<nikolam> tarzeau, I understand there is also some kind of screen-ish X server that stays independent with X apps and connects to real X server if wanted.
<tarzeau> nikolam: is there? show me where?
<nikolam> just a sec I think I have seen some wikipedia artilce on it once, did not have time to test yet
<fuqinwei> 大家好
<Loshki> nikolam: tarzeau: I'm not sure what a 'screen-ish X server' looks like, but I know that vncserver can run an X server in the background that's a good place to park long-running X11 applications, if that's what you mean...
<tarzeau> Loshki: no, i'm perfectly happy with gnu screen. and i don't like xchat
<napster> Where is the configuration file for screenshot program in ubuntu-dektop?
<tarzeau> napster: i use scrot for screenshots
<ljsoftnet> hello people
<Loshki> tarzeau: I like erc in emacs myself...
<napster> tarzeau: Nice. I try to use the budled program itself
<nikolam> Loshki, yes, something like that
<moetunes> I like ffmpeg for screenshots
<nikolam> I dream of somethink like that as default behavior, of starting all apps on headless X server that would connect to real one, when needed, therefore screen-like X
<napster> Do anyone know where is the configuration file for screenshot program in ubuntu-dektop?
<tarzeau> napster: it's a gnome application right?
<moetunes> napster:  maybe in gconf
<tarzeau> napster: it must be either in .local/gnome or so, or .gnome or .gconf or so
<napster> tarzeau: yes
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi
<napster> moetunes: let me see
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi
<Eryn_1983_FL> hi
<FloodBot4> Eryn_1983_FL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<napster> tarzeau: Ok, let me try
<Eryn_1983_FL> sorry
<Eryn_1983_FL> my wifi  messed up
<Loshki> nikolam: I know people who do that: they just run vncviewer wherever they are back to the server...
<moetunes> nikolam:  plan9 does that
<babtux> hi
<thter> hi
<andriy> hello everyone
<babtux> i installed apt-get install grub2-splashimages but now how can i active pic on my grub menu?
<andriy> anyone know why i can see the hard drive wwhen its connected via external hdd enclosure, but not when it is connected internally/
<thter> could anyone tell me please: when you install with FDE (Full Disk Encryption), does it install the kernel to /boot?
<AbhiJit> !grub2 | babtux its expalined here
<ubottu> babtux its expalined here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moetunes> andriy:  does it show in   fdisk -l   ?
<andriy> moetunes, yes
<moetunes> andriy:  you prob have to mount it then
<andriy> but it doesn't show in the file system ;(
<andriy> how do i do that (can't format it)
<moetunes> andriy:  if there is no fstab entry for it it won't be in the filesystem unless you mount it
<moetunes> andriy:  make a dir in /media or /mnt for it first
<andriy> moetunes, im new to linux, how do i mount it/
<thter> could anyone tell me please: when you install Ubuntu with FDE (Full Disk Encryption), does it install the kernel to /boot?
<andriy> moetunes, oh, i tried that, but it told me that i didn't specify the file system
<moetunes> andriy:  what is the file system on it?
<andriy> ntfs
<moetunes> andriy:  that should mount fine without being told what fs it is
<moetunes> andriy:  have you made a dir to mount it to?
<andriy> moetunes, yes, i did
<logan_wolf> hi all
<andriy> here are the steps i did 'mkdir /media/store' then chmod 777 /media/store' then mount /dev/hdb media/store' and thats when i get the error
<moetunes> andriy: what does fdisk call the partitions on the drive ? - sdb1 or similar?
<moetunes> andriy:  you need sudo for mount
<andriy> moetunes, hmm, don't remember if i typed sudo.. brb
<moetunes> andriy:  and you mount partitions not drives so hdb1
<andriy> moetunes, oh... thanks
<moetunes> :]
<Andyman> If I want to bring an interface up at boot, but not give it an IP address, what is the best way to specify that in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jordan_U> babtux: I'd actually use a png file that you like rather than the low quality images in the grub2-splashimages package.
<moetunes> Andyman:  afaik a network interface needs an ip address - that's it purpose in life
<Andyman> moetunes: It depends how you want to use it. I want to bridge it and only assign it an address in the vm that it's assigned to. So not in the host system.
<babtux> Jordan_U: can you send me your pic set for grub?
<ubuntu_> hi, a little question?
<Andyman> moetunes: besides that use, there are plenty of other uses for a nic without an IP address.
<moetunes> Andyman:  I don't know anything about bridging - seen some howtos on the net tho
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: Yes??
<ubuntu_> how to install a grub in a 100mb partion for windows?
<Andyman> moetunes: The bridging works fine, I just want to bring it up at boot time without an IP address.
<moetunes> Andyman:  no point in asking me then - see the above response I gave
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: I didn't got your query. But it seems that you are asking about this : https://help.ubuntu.com/.../RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> ty
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: Wells..!! :)
<Jordan_U> babtux: Literally any png (or jpeg) will do. http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Featured_pictures is a good place to start, or any set of Desktop backgrounds. Just be sure that the text of the menu will be visable over the background.
<ubuntu_> is necessaty an ubuntu installed?
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: Yes...what do you want...??
<ubuntu_> I mean, grub and windows only
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: Use window's default bootloader for only Windows, why would you install GRUB for that..??
<ubuntu_> because, maybe I want to install maverick
<ubuntu_> actually I have karmic
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: Then just install Maverick, it'll install GRUB for you
<sabgenton> my firewall box stops NATing   on reboot and I can't get it going again
<ubuntu_> but is rc?
<ubuntu_> still
<sabgenton> I am using wifi for the wan (wlan0)  eth0 for lan
<sabgenton> mabye wifi is bugey for NAT
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: What is your query...?? What do you want..?? You are saying different things......Use windows default bootloader for windows, and if you want to install maverick don't bother, grub will be automatically installed
<ubuntu_> ok thks
<Krishnandu> ubuntu_: If you have Karmic now, GRUB is already there...what else do you want..??
<sabgenton> using ath5k driver
<ubuntu_> ;)
<Bogo> hey everyone :) i have a small problem... :( maybe someone can help? :-s
<greppy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Krishnandu> Bogo: Whats the problem..??
<Bogo> can't login in my ubuntu...
<Bogo> aparently Nautilus has gone haiwaire! :((
<Smilodonis> Bogo: Fresh install?
<nikolam> tarzeau, Loshki , moetunes There is Xvfb and Xnest
<Krishnandu> Bogo: Can you describe it more..?? Are you getting the Login Screen..??
<Bogo> not a solution...
<Bogo> it's a dual boot... :(
<Bogo> no
<Bogo> hold on...i
<FloodBot4> Bogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bogo> i'm getting there errors: [could not update ICEauthority file /home/prometeus/.ICEauthority] then after clicking ok i'm getting:
<moetunes> nikolam:  great :]
<smooth_penguin> anyone here using the atom330 with the intel mobo
<nikolam> moetunes, Xephyr, too
<Bogo> [There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256) and again after clicking ok i'm getting:
<lepiaf> Hello ! I'd like to understand why the 64 version of ubuntu is "not recommended for daily use ", as said on the site ? Can someone answer ? Thanks.
<glebihan> Bogo: isn't your hard drive full ?
<Bogo> glebihan...no...it's just a encrypted home dir...
<Bogo> :|
<AbhiJit> hmmm
<AbhiJit> !64 | lepiaf its recomonded that website is not updated
<ubottu> lepiaf its recomonded that website is not updated: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Guest666> yep
<glebihan> Bogo: could you run "ls ~/.ICEauthority" to see the permissions on that file ?
<glebihan> Bogo: I mean "ls -l ~/.ICEauthority"
<lepiaf> Thanks !
<Guest666> does somebody know an alternative for gspot?
<anygivenname> what command do I run to get the status of ddclient ?
<tarzeau> Guest666: mencoder can do the stuff, you'll want a gui for it?
<tarzeau> Guest666: avidemux or so?
<Bogo> just got connection close by the freenode server... :| anyway...can someone please help? :-s
<Bogo> anyone?! :-s
<Smilodonis> Bogo: Bogo has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<Smilodonis> misstalk
<Guest666> tarzeau: yeah just for check video/audio info
<tarzeau> Guest666: mplayer has some info command, or file?
<li123h> qq
<Guest666> tarzeau: normally I use VLC
<anygivenname> what command do I run to get the status of ddclient ?
<sameh> What is the best fax prog in ubuntu?
<ikonia> sameh: hylafax has been around for a while and always stable
<JackStoner> does anyone use irssi???
<iflema> anygivenname icant remember.... but some home routers are dyndns capable... that way once the router is up so is the dyndns address
<sameh> Ikonia: thanks. Are you using it?
<Eryn_1983_FL> ok i am confused my rosewill usb  device is  werid
<Eryn_1983_FL> it  sees all these  ap and i cant connect to them whats  going on is the  drive  screwed up?
<ikonia> sameh: not at the moment, I have in the past though
<anygivenname> iflema: I got the ddcleint for linux & someone here helped me to install it on the machine & run a command which have started it.....now I just need a command that would show its status
<ikonia> anygivenname: have you read the man page or documentation on it ?
<anygivenname> i read but can't find anything on the terminal commands
<iflema> anygivenname it show up in syslog i think it is.. one of the logs :) /var/log/syslog
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok, so do you know the command you want even exists ?
<iflema> anygivenname if/when it started is all.....
<anygivenname> it does cause the i ran it last time when someone told me about it
<anygivenname> but i forogt it cause i was only following the steps he advised
<sda1986> script problem: I made a script, it calls 3more little script, but when I call it with a shortcut key it's pretty slow, it show me the "WAIT" cursor for some second, if I launch it from the terminal it's faster. I put the code in 3 script because i wanted a flexible program, and because so i call the other script with "gksudo"
<sda1986> how can I fix it?
<anygivenname> it was sudo......
<iflema> anygivenname sudo ddclient -daemon=0 -debug -vebrose -noquiet
<ikonia> sda1986: the shortcut has to launch a shell, then run the scripts, from the command line, you already have the shell running
<iflema> anygivenname no, this one sudo /etc/init.d/ddclient status
<sda1986> i have to launch like that? "bash name.sh"
<sda1986> ??
<ikonia> sda1986: no, I'm just explaining why you found it a little slower from the short cut
<sda1986> oh,  there is a way to do it faster? the truth is i don't care about the 3second because it's a background work, i only don't want see the wait cursor!
<ikonia> sda1986: then you need to get a grip, the wait cursor is while the shell is being launched
<anygivenname> iflema: thanks....it is the right command
<mfaroukg> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> mfaroukg: yes ?
<anygivenname> it showed running although it missed few hours back
<sda1986> ikonia, what do you mean? sorry
<mfaroukg> ikonia: I just installed hylafax and I don't know where can I open it
<ikonia> mfaroukg: have you read any documentation on it
<ikonia> sda1986: the wait cursor is never going to go away
<histo> mfaroukg: its a console app
<mfaroukg> ikonia: I read it faster, can you tell me where to open it? or does it have interface?
<ikonia> mfaroukg: no, read the documentation, you should not be trying to set something like hylafax up without reading the documetnation
<histo> mfaroukg: its a server that just runs a daemon and answers incoming faxes and outputs to file or whereever you want
<sda1986> ok, so second question, can i include other script inside a script? like a library inside a C program?
<ikonia> sda1986: sure
<ikonia> sda1986: the guys in #bash are the best place to help with scripting
<wkimberly`> sdfsdf
<sda1986> thanks!
<anygivenname> is there a way to backup all the settings I have done on Ubuntu & restore them on a new PC I am getting ?
<izua> hey, how do i make the keyboard layout changes permanent? i added the romanian layout, and after reboot it switches to usa. i removed the usa keyboard, after reboot the romanian one is gone and the usa one is back. i only need the romanian layout.
<sda1986> ikonia, have a nice morning, afternoon, evening, night (depends where are you from!) really thanks!
<ikonia> !close > anygivenname
<mfaroukg> ikonia: is there fax program with friendly interface?
<ikonia> mfaroukg: hylafax is very friendly, if you take 30 minutes to read the doucumentation
<anygivenname> what's close ?
<rww> !clone | anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ikonia> anygivenname: sorry, typo
<ikonia> !clone > anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<ikonia> anygivenname: check the pm from ubottu
<rww> not that it deals with settings, but still
<anygivenname> what would be'to the other machine' ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: the target machine you want to clone to
<anygivenname> ah...got it
<anygivenname> sorry
<anygivenname> u mean this command is gonna create a file called my packages
<anygivenname> then i move it & run a command on it
<anygivenname> this will take the settings of all apps i installed or not ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: no, you need to manually back them up, they are in /home and /etc
<ikonia> anygivenname: you may want to consider copying the file systems over then just re-applying grub2
<anygivenname> how do I backup ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: copying what you need elsewhere = backup
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: Can you just stick your current HD in the new computer?
<ikonia> ah, a better idea
<anygivenname> probably copy .conf files
<anygivenname> this HD is small...i am getting a bigger one
<tidao> hi
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: You can copy an image of the old drive to the newer one, then resize the partition to use all available space.
<AbhiJit> ikonia, i insatll hylafax. but where it goes? cant find it
<tidao> no
<ikonia> AbhiJit:
<ikonia> AbhiJit: how did you install it ?
<anygivenname> how to copy an image ?
<ikonia> tidao: no ?
<glebihan> anygivenname: what exactly do you want to backup ? only user configuration, all system configuration, or also installed packages ?
<AbhiJit> ikonia, sudo apt-get insatll hylafax-client
<tidao> heihei
<Jordan_U> anygivenname: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<ikonia> AbhiJit: so it should be somewhere in /usr/bin I believe
<anygivenname> settings of installed packages
<AbhiJit> ikonia, ok
<AbhiJit> hylafax: /etc/hylafax /usr/lib/hylafax /usr/lib64/hylafax /usr/share/hylafax ikonia
<tidao> yi qun bai cai
<Guest56075> hi all
<ikonia> tidao: please stop that
<ikonia> AbhiJit: why are you showing me that ?
<ikonia> tidao: this channel is english language only
<AbhiJit> ikonia, because it is not runnig. when i type hylafax in termianl it says command not found
<anygivenname> Jordan_U: I am zero in terminal
<Guest56075> anyone using  Ubuntu as a server
<ikonia> anygivenname: did you look in /usr/bin ?
<tensorpudding> Guest56075: no one
<ikonia> Guest56075: yes, why
<AbhiJit> Guest56075, all in #ubuntu-server
<Guest56075> I like it as desktop
<ikonia> Guest56075: ok ?
<tidao> console
<ikonia> tidao: what do you actually want ?
<glebihan> AbhiJit: run "hylafax-client"
<anygivenname> if I copy all the HD to a new one...would it work ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: yes, but you'll need to re-install grub
<histo> !ch > tidao
<ubottu> tidao, please see my private message
<glebihan> AbhiJit: no wait, see "man hylafax-client" for available commands
<histo> tidao: ctrl+alt+F1 through F6
<AbhiJit> glebihan, thanks!
<anygivenname> how do I re-install grub ?
<ikonia> !grub2> anygivenname
<ubottu> anygivenname, please see my private message
<glebihan> AbhiJit: you're welcome
<anygivenname> ah...now I remeber grub....ok
<FreaZor> hi.. im using ubuntu in persistant mode on my usb stick. i can connect to my wlan and use it but after a few times restarting ubuntu the wlan still connects but doesnt work anymore (no connection) .. could anyone help me with this problem ?
<glebihan> FreaZor: could you pastebin the output of 'iwconfig" ?
<FreaZor> glebihan: should I paste it in here?
<glebihan> FreaZor: no use pastebin
<glebihan> !paste | FreaZor
<ubottu> FreaZor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FreaZor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508617/
<glebihan> FreaZor: weird, looks like it's connected
<glebihan> FreaZor: the signal power is low though
<FreaZor> glebihan: at the moment it is connected because i reinstalled ubuntu on my stick
<glebihan> FreaZor: oh ok
<FreaZor> glebihan: but when it didnt work it looked the same.
<FreaZor> I am afraid that this problem happens again
<glebihan> FreaZor: really ? I can't see why it wouldn't work then...
<teamcoltra> When I reinstall, if I make a special partition for /usr will that allow me to keep the programs I install if I ever have to do a reinstall?
<teamcoltra> (do a future reinstall*)
<glebihan> teamcoltra: that's not the good way to do this, you'll be missing configuration files
<glebihan> !clone | teamcoltra
<ubottu> teamcoltra: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<FreaZor> glebihan: maybe it happened because i didnt shut it down right ?
<noisewaterphdmac> anyone on here from Canada?
<FreaZor> i justed pressed the off button for 8secs
<teamcoltra> glebihan, perfect I was actually writing that out as a second question.. if I could list what I have installed
<MegaHerz> Hi all. What is the name of Ubuntu search tool which behaves like OS X Finder?
<glebihan> FreaZor: I don't think this should matter
<teamcoltra> FreaZor, does the person need to be IN Canada or just a fellow Canadian?
<AbhiJit> noisewaterphdmac, #ubuntu-ca
<teamcoltra> lol err wrong person anyway
<noisewaterphdmac> im not even canadian, just needing to test some geo located stuff, ill hit -ca, thanks
<FreaZor> heh
<FreaZor> glebihan: what should I do if this problem happens again ? I cannot help myself without a internet connection
<noisewaterphdmac> FreaZor: you got a smart phone you can tether with?
<FreaZor> no :(
<glebihan> FreaZor: well I'm not sure, maybe try to shut down and restart the wlan connection, ie "sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<FreaZor> ok i will try.
<FreaZor> could i install a driver maybe?
<glebihan> FreaZor: well maybe, but it doesn't look like a driver issue
<teamcoltra> glebihan, http://paste2.org/p/1025425 some of these seem a bit redundant... can I remove some? (list limited to the redundant stuff)
<moetunes> if it is working it is not the driver
<zruty> what happened to package madwifi-tools ?
<MegaHerz> Is there a tool for live search for files? Like OS X Finder
<FreaZor> ok
<glebihan> teamcoltra: yes you can remove old kernels, though I'd recommend keeping 2 installed
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: live search?
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: there's find...
<MegaHerz> tarzeau: yeah, when you type, it searches for files
<teamcoltra> glebihan, I know this is going to sound stupid... but the newest 2 will just be the two highest numbers correct?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau: without need for pressing Enter, and which locates on Panel (applet)
<glebihan> teamcoltra: you're right
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: dunno, i use find when i'm not on mac os x
<MegaHerz> tarzeau: you mean cli find? :)
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: i actually don't like mac os x finder, i loved openstep much better
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: yes, what else?
<MegaHerz> tarzeau: :)
<teamcoltra> glebihan, I know its a stupid question... but if I don't ask, I will find out that they use some crazy naming scheme AFTER I reinstall
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: this is ubuntu, not mac os x
<MegaHerz> tarzeau: I know, but a yeah ago I installed a tool like this, just forgot its name (
<tarzeau> a bicycle is not a bike is not a car is not a plane
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: and now it's gone :)
<teamcoltra> glebihan, and final question will this cause conflict if I use this list to upgrade to the newest version (because now that I look its only 2 days away, I might as well not reinstall and just upgrade with the final version)
<glebihan> teamcoltra: there are no stupid questions, better asking rather than breaking your system because you were ashamed of asking :)
<Osmosis> morning i know that sound stupid but with this option zip -r ride.war /folder y cannot compress this folder
<Osmosis> the point is i have several fileas and folders and i want compress all this files/folders in a zip file
<tarzeau> MegaHerz: if you had a hammer, everything looks like a nail?
<Osmosis> but not inside a folder all the files folders in the root of the zip file
<ikonia> ok, can we give the examples a rest
<Osmosis> somebody can help me
<nitneiht> hello everyone
<glebihan> teamcoltra: I don't really understand your question there...
<moetunes> Osmosis:  there are better options then zip - why use that?
<Osmosis> because  i want zip in a war file
<ikonia> Osmosis: what is a war file ?
<ikonia> Osmosis: is it already compressed ?
<Osmosis> web aplication file
<moetunes> I was gonna ask that Osmosis
<ikonia> Osmosis: as in a java war
<teamcoltra> glebihan, if I upgrade, will installing this list of packages cause any issues with the new packages that come with the new version? like for instance, lets say the new version uses OSS, and my packages are setup for Pulse, woudl that break the sound system (I know that it doesn't but 'for instance')
<nitneiht> when i import socket python interpreter through : Traceback (most recent call last):
<nitneiht>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<nitneiht>   File "socket.py", line 2, in <module>
<nitneiht>     s= socket.socket(socket.AF_INET, socket.SOCK_STREAM)AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'AF_INET'
<FloodBot4> nitneiht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmosis> the point is, i have this java war file, then i descompress all the folder/files in a folder, then i modify sdome files and then, i want compress again with the same estructure that i had before
<zruty> join #madwifi
<Osmosis> i mean all the files folders in the root of the war file
<ikonia> Osmosis: war files are already compressed
<glebihan> teamcoltra: no the upgrade will keep your dependencies, just watch what packages are being uninstalled during the process
<Osmosis> before to be modify yes
<ikonia> Osmosis: war files are not built with zip
<Osmosis> but as i told you i need modify some files
<tensorpudding> nitneiht: Using which version of python?
<Osmosis> so unzip/zip necesary
<ikonia> Osmosis: yes, and a war file is not built with zip
<teamcoltra> glebihan, perfect... that seems easy enough :) Thanks for your help
<glebihan> teamcoltra: you're welcome
<Osmosis> you can build anyway
<ikonia> Osmosis: how did you uncompress it ?
<Osmosis> i did but with this structure zip -r ride.war /tmp/lcds/lcds_final  he create me the war file but with internaly the path /tmp/lcds/lcds_final/And then the folders files that i want in the root of the file
<Osmosis> i dont know if i be clear what i want
<Osmosis> unzip ride.war -d /tmp/lcds/lcds_final
<nitneiht> tensorpudding : 2.6.5
<ikonia> Osmosis: cd into "folder" and do zip -r /tmp/ride.war .
<Osmosis> then i unzip the ride contain in that folder
<tensorpudding> nitneiht: is that the one in lucid?
<nitneiht> yes
<Osmosis> zip -r /tmp/ride.war
<Osmosis> ikonia, ubuntu@ip-10-226-231-21:/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final$ zip -r /tmp/ride.war
<Osmosis> zip error: Nothing to do! (/tmp/ride.war)
<ikonia> Osmosis: no, that's not what I said
<Osmosis> "cd into "folder" and do zip -r /tmp/ride.war ." mmmm then i dont underatand XD
<Osmosis> ikonia, what do you mean?
<nitneiht> tensorpudding  yes
<ikonia> Osmosis: zip needs either an absolute path, or a current working directory
<tensorpudding> nitneiht: hmm, that is strange
<Osmosis> this is the path where i have the files/folders that i want compress in the war file
<Osmosis> /tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final$
<nitneiht> strange?
<nitneiht> tensorpudding: strange?
<tensorpudding> nitneiht: well, it looks to be a bug with socket.py
<Osmosis> and i want that the war file not be created with the same path inside him as is happening
<ikonia> Osmosis: it doesn't matter, you need to specifcy an absolute path or a current working directory for the files
<nitneiht> tensorpudding  how to fix it
<nitneiht> ?
<tensorpudding> nitneiht: which i'm pretty sure is a built-in library with python, and if you're running the version in lucid it shouldn't have such an obvious bug
<jelg> Seeking a free and good windows X11 client (wrong forum)
<ikonia> jelg: offtopic here, sorry
<tensorpudding> jelg: Xming
<jelg> offtopic and wrong forum but quick reply, thanks :-)
<jelg> after all going to use it to connect to by ubuntu box ;)
<krzyzak> hi all
<glebihan> nitneiht: what command did you type to get this error ?
<goodnight> do NVIDIA cards work in maverick?
<glebihan> !maverick | goodnight
<ubottu> goodnight: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> goodnight, yes.  #ubuntu+1 for more
<mengbiping> hey, can anyone help me, how can i determine in a bash script whether an existing binary was compiled in release or debug mode?
<collabra> anyone know if a default install of ubuntu will run on separate machines,... for example,... if i load ubuntu on a usb harddrive,... will it be able to run on any other 32bit machine.... just wondering if hardware is univerally supported.... thanx
<tarzeau> mengbiping: try to strip it or use file?
<ikonia> collabra: the linux kernel is dynamic and will only load what it needs for each machine
<ikonia> collabra: the only issue you may have is around video cards, nvidia/ati on the different machines
<tarzeau> ikonia: it's not THAT dynamic
<ikonia> it will run fine
<collabra> ikonia: so, yes then,... my usb harddrive will work on other machines
<collabra> ok,... thanx ikonia
<ikonia> at a base level yes, for specific functions you may have to tweak
<collabra> for exaple....?
<ikonia> the video cards for example
<collabra> example..
<teamcoltra> yeah .. lets say "under good circumstances" it will just work on your various machines
<collabra> is that about it
<ikonia> no there are others
<mengbiping> tarzeau: is there some cases in which there's debug info in a optimized mode compiled binary?
<collabra> i'm just wondering if for the most part that i will be able to use it on other machines.... generally.
<collabra> right on,... thank you.
<Kaco> hello there
<mengbiping> tarzeau: i want to know if the binary has been compiled with -O options on
<FreaZor> could anyone tell me why my fan is very loud in ubuntu ? in win7 it is not that loud. Im using ubuntu persistant mode with my usb stick.
<teamcoltra> Would 10.10 really normally land on 10/10/10? or was that just really weird coincidence? (I know that they are 6 month cycles, but I don't remember the day of the last 6th month)
<Osmosis> ikonia, the problem to use the absolute path as you said, is if i compress with zip -r ride.war /absolute_path he zip me the file with this path inside the compress file
<ikonia> Osmosis: so use the current working directory, as I've said
<Osmosis> and i want the folders, files in the root of the root compress file
<TiK> oi
<Osmosis> i'm executing this query in the working directory
<ikonia> Osmosis: what is the exact line you are using
<Osmosis> sudo zip -r ride.war /tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/
<ikonia> actually, never mind, I've lost interest,
<collabra> what's a standard 'mail' server,... relatively secure?
<ikonia> Osmosis: that's not the current working directy, that's an absoulte path again
<Osmosis> lcds_final es where i'm and where have all the files/folders
<ikonia> collabra: there isn't a standard
<TiK> type pwd
<ikonia> collabra: sendmail, postfix, exim, all fine
<Osmosis> what is the current working directory then?
<ikonia> Osmosis: there current working directory of where the files are
<ikonia> Osmosis: not where the war is
<Osmosis> forget the war
<Osmosis> the war does not exist yet
<ikonia> Osmosis: I know
<Osmosis> this folder is where i have my files directories
<SilentSadist> Hello :D I'm sure this is a super common problem, but my wifi is disabled and I need to turn it back on. I am connected through ethernet atm. Also, even after having read over 3hrs worth of forum advice, I was still unsuccessful. Can someone help me troubleshoot this problem please?
<ikonia> then why are you specifcying /tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/
<Osmosis> because if not i recieve this message
<Osmosis> ubuntu@ip-10-226-231-21:/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final$ sudo zip -r ride.war
<Osmosis> zip error: Nothing to do! (ride.war)
<ikonia> Osmosis: because that is not a valid command
<ikonia> !wifi | SilentSadist
<ubottu> SilentSadist: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Osmosis> why not?, zip recursively for the files, folders
<Osmosis> what is the correct command please
<SilentSadist> okay obottu, I will give that a try
<ikonia> Omen_20: sudo zip -r ride.war then what? you're not telling the command to put anything into ride.war
<Osmosis> i read the man and this is the only that compress file/folders -r
<SilentSadist> ubottu (sry, 2am and my brain aint so bright...)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StaRetji1> Folks, how would one assign * on a keyboard to type . (dot)? I've tried putting inside .Xmodmap keycode 33 = . . . but nothing happens
<Osmosis> that's why i specific the folder   zip -r ride.war /tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/
<htorque> hello everyone! for some reason thunderbird uses english for the interface even with its locale package installed. is this a known issue? i tried to disable the english entries in tb's language add-on overview, but no luck.
<Osmosis> but then he create me the war file with this same path inside the file
<ikonia> Osmosis: you're not listening, but in the path where your files are and use the current working directory
<Osmosis> and i want the working directory in the root of the file
<Sanctusorium> I just installed Ubuntu and I want to set up a way to make my Windows 7 partition bootable with a virtual machine and also avaiable to boot into from start up.  Any ideas? :)
<ikonia> Osmosis: eg: if your files are in /tmp, cd /tmp, then sudo zip -r /home/youruser/ride.war .
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: well, it's bootable from startup via grub, so no problems there
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: for inside a virtual machine, use kvm, or vmware and specify the disk image as your windows partition, and it will boot
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: it's that simple
<StaRetji1> Folks, how would one assign * on a keyboard to type . (dot)? I've tried putting inside .Xmodmap keycode 33 = . . . but nothing happens
<StaRetji1>  It's on my remote control (acting like a keyboard) and I don't have "." I only have "*" so I need to remap this to "."
<StaRetji1> Any help would be highly appreciated, thx
<Osmosis> i repeat you ikonia that you are not listen to my error as well man, if i do as you tell me i recieve this error
<Osmosis> \ubuntu@ip-10-226-231-21:/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/tmp/lcds/lcds_final$ sudo zip -r /home/ubuntu/ride.war
<Osmosis> zip error: Nothing to do! (/home/ubuntu/ride.war)
<ikonia> Osmosis: you're missing the dot
<ikonia> Osmosis: I've typed it 3 times for you
<Sanctusorium> ikonia, VMware only give me the option of picking ISOs for disk images... =/
<ikonia> Osmosis: eg: if your files are in /tmp, cd /tmp, then sudo zip -r /home/youruser/ride.war .
<Osmosis> ohhh
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: that's install media
<Osmosis> ok
<Osmosis> sorry you right lost the dot
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: use kvm then, it works fine here, I use it all the time
<ikonia> !kvm > Sanctusorium
<ubottu> Sanctusorium, please see my private message
<Sanctusorium> KVM it is then! :)
<Osmosis> nope
<ikonia> Osmosis: what now
<uLinux> this channel never sleeps :p
<Osmosis> ikonia, still copy into my file the same path of my working directory
<Osmosis> and i dont want the working directory inside
<ikonia> Osmosis: show me the output of `pwd`
<Osmosis> only the files, folders
<trj021782> hello all, anyone know how to make this channel keep up with the text so i don't have to keep scrolling down?
<Osmosis> creating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/
<Osmosis>    creating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/lcds/
<Osmosis>    creating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/
<Osmosis>    creating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/WEB-INF/
<Osmosis>   inflating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/WEB-INF/uol-servlet.xml
<FloodBot4> Osmosis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmosis>   inflating: /home/ubuntu/lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final/WEB-INF/rideContext-velocity.xml
<ikonia> Osmosis: I didn't ask you to do that
<ikonia> Osmosis: I asked you for the output of"pwd"
<MarcRichter> Hi there! I've two questions, which I couldn't find by using google. 1) If I want to update a package in Ubuntu and want to prevent that this daemon is started afterwards, how can I do this?
<ikonia> Osmosis: you don't read what's being typed, so I'm going to stop helping you
<Osmosis> sorry ikonia, but i think that you ask for this
<ikonia> Osmosis: I didn't - I asked for the output of"pwd" very specific, you're on your own now
<simplexio> MarcRichter: do you mean _start_ everytime systems boots ? if so update-rc.d app remove
<leife> Osmosis: pwd only prints out one line
<simplexio> MarcRichter: it might get started after apt-get install
<Osmosis> sorry i thought that you want the output of the compress file
<Osmosis> lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final
<Osmosis> here
<Osmosis> sorry
<FloodBot4> Osmosis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Osmosis> this is where i have my files/folders
<Osmosis> and there is where i execute the script that you told me
<MarcRichter> 2) We need to build a package (the php5 ones) by source, since we need a function which is not available within the ubuntu default packages. We're doing this by: "apt-get -y source php5 ; apt-get -y build-dep php5", "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" and installing this result with dpkg. But apt wants to still update these packages afterwards. Can someone tell me why?
<Osmosis> but then the war file has inside this path until the files, folders " lcds/tmp/lcds/lcds_final" and this is what i want avoid
<Sanctusorium> ikonia, on the KVM install page, it says its assuming I am using a server with no X.  How will the fact that I am NOT using a server and DO have X installed change this install guide?
<Sanctusorium> I am using this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: nothing
<Sanctusorium> Cool, thank you again :)
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: it's easier with X as you can use the libvirt gui
<bradleyayers> if i do "Rescue a system" from a ubuntu 8.04 CD will it work properly on my 10.04, or will it wreck it ?
<MarcRichter> simplexio: No. I have a cluster, where NFS shall not be started per default but by Heartbeat. And when I'm doing the apt-get dist-upgrade, there's an update for NFS available, which restarts the daemon. This I want to prevent, but the package thinkls it failed to install when I skip this Step by "Strg-C".
<ikonia> bradleyayers: dependes what you do, if you just want a shell, it will be fine
<bradleyayers> i want it to install drivers for my hardware, i change mobo + cpu + ram
<bradleyayers> and now things dont seem to work properly
<ikonia> bradleyayers: then it will not work
<bradleyayers> thanks
<bradleyayers> should i do it with a 10.04 cd?
<ikonia> bradleyayers: that would make more sense
<bradleyayers> internet is slow here, so downloading a cd was my last resort
<MarcRichter> simplexio: Any Idea ? O.O
<bradleyayers> 5 hours remaining :(
<Benoms1> Hi, i was wondering if someone could help me with this: I just plugged in an external hard drive, but it won't let me mount it. Its giving me the error: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on / . I have tried reformatting it but it won't let me. When I type mount in terminal, the first line is "/dev/sdb1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)" but theres no reference to /dev/sdb1 in my fstab.
<Benoms1> mount failed.
<Benoms1> bah actually i meant internal
<ikonia> Benoms1: sdb1 is mounted as your root file syste
<ikonia> system
<ikonia> Benoms1: you can't mount it again while it's already mounted
<simplexio> MarcRichter: hmm not yet
<Benoms1> ikonia: but im just to mount a newly plugged in blank hard drive.. is there any way to make it mount as a different dev?
<ikonia> Benoms1: why do you think the new external hard disk is sdb ?
<bradleyayers> ikonia: i guess my main problem is that my network interfaces no longer work, my intel pro/1000 card is making my kernel spit out "e1000: eth1: e1000_clean_tx_irq: Detected Tx Unit Hang" messages :S
<Benoms1> ikonia: because when i go to disk manager, select it and click 'Mount' it gives me the error "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: according to mtab, /dev sdb1 is already mounted on / mount failed"
<ikonia> Benoms1: yes, sdb1 is already mounted, which suggests that is not your external drive
<Benoms1> ikonia: so its trying to mount at /dev/sbd1.. can i someone make it try to mount to a different point?
<ikonia> Benoms1: it's already mounted
<ikonia> Benoms1: why do you think your external disk is sdb1
<StaRetji1> Folks, need help with dnsmasq, is someone familiar with it and willing to help? Pls :)
<MarcRichter> simplexio: Thank you anyway :)
<ikonia> StaRetji1: just ask the question
<StaRetji1> I'm receiving IP but I have only local network beetween machine hosting dnsmasq
<StaRetji1> and my laptop
<ikonia> StaRetji1: ok, what are you expecting ?
<StaRetji1> I can access machine, but it seems there is no routing at all. I thought dnsmasq would do that by default
<Benoms1> ikonia: I go to disk utility, select the 'ATA SAMSUNG' drive (which is the only samsung i have and have just plugged it in), that and the partitian has the name 'Bens storage', so i know that i have selected the drive that I just plugged in, and select 'Mount' i get that error. If it was already mounted, it wouldn't say 'Mount' it would say 'Unmount'
<kaco2> hello
<ikonia> Benoms1: in nautilus go into /media do you see the disk "Bens storage" there
<Benoms1> ikonia: no
<StaRetji1> In other words, i receive IP, gatweay and dns address, but I have only local net, it seems that there is no routing/masquarading
<ikonia> Benoms1: do you see anything in media ?
<ikonia> Benoms1: in /media sorry
<simplexio> MarcRichter: maybe some dpkg-? program has options
<Benoms1> ikonia: yes, i see the other stuff that I have mounted (laptop, music)
<TenPhil> Question; after upgrading to 10.10 the Netbook Interface Session does not revert to Unity, any way of fixing this without reinstalling?
<ikonia> Benoms1: ok, can you use the pastebin, and show me the output of these two commands in it 1.) mount 2.) sudo fdisk -l
<Benoms1> ikonia: can i pm you?
<ikonia> Benoms1: why do you need to ?
<Benoms1> ikonia: the paste would be huge wouldn't it?
<ikonia> Benoms1: that's why I said use a pastebin
<htorque> i've changed my system language, now how do i update all the LC_* variables listed by 'locale'?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Benoms1
<ubottu> Benoms1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<simplexio> MarcRichter: http://serverfault.com/questions/75114/is-it-possible-to-stop-dpkg-reconfigure-restarting-services
<Benoms1> ikonia: oh ok, sorry i'm new to this. will do it now
<ikonia> Benoms1: not a problem
<Benoms1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508655/
<ikonia> Benoms1: and sudo fdisk -l please
<Benoms1> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508656/
<ikonia> Benoms1: ok, so looking at that you have 3 disks in your system,
<ikonia> Benoms1: does that sound right
<Benoms1> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Benoms1: I can tell you now for a fact, that sdb is your internal disk that you have your linux system and your windows partition on
<ikonia> Benoms1: it's the 320 GB disk
<Benoms1> ikonia: yep that sounds right
<ikonia> Benoms1: is the external disk 1.5TB
<Sanctusorium> ikonia, I got KVM installed with the GUI, but its still not giving me an option to open a already installed OS file system.  I got using local media and through a network.
<Benoms1> ikonia: the 1.5 is working fine, its the 1TB that isn't
<Osmosis> ikonia, i check again that you told me before and works, thank you very much
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: that's install media options, you don't want to do an install
<Benoms1> ikonia: its trying to mount to sdb
<ikonia> Benoms1: ok, so it's the tool, not the problem, as a test, do "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Osmosis> and sorry, i'm new here in Ubuntu world, and in IRC as well need to lear the rules
<ikonia> Osmosis: it's not rules, it's listening and reading what's being said
<simplexio> MarcRichter: yep. it seems that invoke-rc.d and policy-rc.d are key words for what you want to do
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: create a disk image, and instead of using a disk image, select your partition on the real physical disk
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: you won't need to install then, just power on the VM
<Benoms1> ikonia: that didn't ggive an error or anything, but the drive didn't pop up on my desktop
<Osmosis> yeah but i mean that with all lines i lost some parts of the conversation, will try to take care next time ;-)
<ikonia> Benoms1: ok, it won't, use nautlius to look in /mnt is that the right disk ?
<Guest85185> how do i view the channel topic
<ikonia> Guest85185: type "/topic"
<Guest85185> thank you
<Benoms1> ikonia: there is nothing in mnt
<ikonia> Benoms1: nothing at all ?
<ikonia> Benoms1: is that disk blank ?
<mawst> No.
<mawst> If you have gnome use the disk utility to see even unmounted drives.
<Sanctusorium> ikonia, is this making a copy of the WIndows install?
<Benoms1> ikonia: correct, nothing in mnt. Yes the disk is plank
<Benoms1> blank*
<mawst> And their paths.
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: no
<simplexio> MarcRichter: and you will find more info about those with google
<ikonia> Benoms1: ahh, that's fine, ok, so thats the right disk and it does mount fine
<Sanctusorium> Okie :)  Let me do a bit of searching of how to create it then.
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: you already have windows installed on a partition, tell the kvm machine to use that partition instead of a virual disk, and then power on the vm, it will boot from the physical partition
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: you don't need to create
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: you've got the install you want to use on the partition
<MarcRichter> simplexio: THANKS! Seems like that's a good hook to investigate further :)
<simplexio> MarcRichter: package is policyrcd-script-zg2 , i too was intrested how its done. may come handy in future
<Benoms1> ikonia: I see what you mean, now, in Disk Utilty, it says that it is mounted.. but how do i add stuff to it and have it display on the desktop. I really appreciate your help with this btw
<simplexio> MarcRichter: and far as i understand that policy-rc.d only affects services when they are started from invoke-rc.d
<Benoms1> ikonia: it has an NTFS volume on it..
<ikonia> Benoms1: I think (not certain) if you reboot, it will sort it's self out
<ikonia> Benoms1: it looks like plugging in the disk has confused the disk assignments
<Benoms1> ikonia: ok thanks very much. will try it
<Sanctusorium> ikonia, Sorry if I am being completely oblivious, I am not seeing how to tell KVM to use the NTFS partition.  I am using the GUI for KVM made by Canocial
<sirwallis> hello all
<Sanctusorium> Virtual Machine Manager.
<ikonia> Sanctusorium: it asks you to make a file for the file system for the vm, point it at the partition
<damiankw> a quick question (hopefully), if i sudo -s from a username, how can i get that original username once in root?
<nothingspecial> damiankw: su username
<damiankw> oh, i mean how can i echo out that original username
<nothingspecial> damiankw: You want to know the last user in that shell since root?
<erUSUL> damiankw: not possible afaics
<abhi_> hello, i was creating the usb startup disk with ubuntu 10.04, with the startup disk creater utility, the window of application is hung at 99% since 20 minutes, and it says that still it is installing. What should I do now? any Ideas? Thanks in advance
<damiankw> i guess that would be the way to put it. i was thinking it wasn't possible, but wanted to make sure
<erUSUL> damiankw: btw you should use « sudo -i »
<nothingspecial> damiankw: Good question, I don`t know
<MarcRichter> simplexio: I have to over- and overlook this several times - since those words aren't telling me anything yet ;D
<MarcRichter> simplexio: But I'm on my way ... :)
<erUSUL> damiankw: turns out i was wrong ...
<erUSUL> damiankw: echo $SUDO_USER
<damiankw> in the respect i need it, i have a couple of users on the server that log in as themselves, then sudo to root in order to do admin features - i want to log the original username on the commands
<damiankw> you're so sexy to me right now, erUSUL, thanks!
<erUSUL> damiankw: you're wellcome
<zermann> Hi, is there a way to auto login with the guest account?
<abhi_> should I press cancel and continue to try booting through USB?
<Gateway`> hello everybody
<abhi_> hello, i was creating the usb startup disk with ubuntu 10.04, with the startup disk creater utility, the window of application is hung at 99% since 20 minutes, and it says that still it is installing. What should I do now? any Ideas?
<erUSUL> !away > Liammm
<ubottu> Liammm, please see my private message
<Gateway`> Can somebody help me find the right package in order to configure an APC UPS in the network
<Gateway`> because I don't know to attribute the Network Management Card an IP address
<Gateway`> I don't know how ...
<Gateway`> so please, if somebody can help me, I'll be so greatful
<erUSUL> Gateway`: so what are you asking? how to set up ip address to an interface in Network manager?
<Gateway`> erUSUL, thanks for answering me, but it's an APC Smartups Network management card
<llutz> Gateway`: sudo arp -s <ip-you-want-apctohave> <mac-of-apc-nic>
<WXZ> I just removed something from a panel
<WXZ> how can I "unremove" it
<WXZ> I don't know what it was
<erUSUL> WXZ: right click on the panel choose add to panel. look in the list
<zatan> Hi , Is it possible to get more information about wireless router ? If you are connected in that AP ?
<WXZ> I don't know what I removed erUSUL
<Gateway`> llutz, thanks but how can I know the mac address of this card ? it could be written on it ?
<erUSUL> WXZ: can you describe it at least?
<Gateway`> llutz, because I've lost all the manuals :s
<WXZ> oh, it's the volume control.. I think
<erUSUL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/apcupsd
<llutz> Gateway`: have a look at the case
<erUSUL> WXZ: you need the indicator applet
<Gateway`> llutz, I'm going to do it right now
<WXZ> anyway to move the notification area?
<erUSUL> WXZ: right click choose move?
<WXZ> nope
<AbhiJit> unlock first
<WXZ> I removed it and then just added it back on
<WXZ> meh, it worked
<Gateway`> llutz, sorry but I didn't find anything on it, just 10/100 baseT
<Gateway`> is there a way to get the mac address using the model and the serial number ?
<Gateway`> erUSUL, the url that you gave me could help me resolve the problem ?
<Gangrel> anyone can help me make microsoft lifecam vx-1000 microphone work on 10.04?
<erUSUL> Gateway`: really dunno; the ups is not connected to any machine? it has its own network card?
<Gateway`> erUSUL, because I've already installed it using the com1 port, and it gives the possibility to shutdown the machine
<Gateway`> but not configuring the NMC on the network :s
<Gateway`> erUSUL, it's connected the network by this Network Management Card and it can get connected via COM1 port as I said, but this method gives the possibilty to shutdown the machine when the rest of charge reach a certain value, so the APC shuts down the machine in a safe way
<erUSUL> Gateway`: http://www.apcupsd.com/ ? the manual looks pretty complete. also maybe in the mailing list you get better help
<Gateway`> but only the machine connected to it via COM1
<Gateway`> ok I'll see that, thank you
<Crash1hd> Hey All does anyone know of a good auto update svn script? that checks the subversion folder for added and removed files?
<erUSUL> Gateway`: this http://www.apcupsd.com/manual/manual.html#support-for-snmp-upses
<erUSUL> Gateway`: following on the great advice from llutz The MAC address is located on the quality assurance
<erUSUL> slip that is shipped with the NMC, and is also located on the white
<erUSUL> sticker on the NMC itself.
<erUSUL> quote from the site
<chen624> ?
<Gateway`> erUSUL, I'll check again but I'm sure I didn't find anything on it
<Gateway`> but I'm checking again :)
<Gateway`> brb
<Benoms1> ikonia: Hey, a reboot fixed the problem. Thanks heaps for your help
<Benoms1> Does anyone know if LinuxDC++ can share with a user using the windows version of DC++, if they are both connected to the same dc hub?
<howard__> How can i display the full path for every entry when i run ls
<erUSUL> howard__: use the shell? for p in *; do echo "$PWD"/"$p"; done
<asr88> hi, can anyone recommend a virtual machine for me?
<moetunes> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<asr88> thanks :D
<lostman49> bonjour
<shadi> hi
<woodorw> can i switch a desktop edition into notebook edition ?  the edition on my notebook is desktop edition 10.04
<shadi> i need help i 'm online now on pidgin but my friends cant see me why is that happening?
<dotnetted> Hey all - I currently have a Linksys WRT600N (pci) wireless card working fine on 10.01 and need to replace it with a WUSB600N (usb) - My  network is currently manually config'd and the PCI adapter works fine as wlan0 - The USB adapter shows up as wlan1_rename and I can't connect to anything with it. - wlan1_rename doesn't read its settings from /etc/network/interfaces according to iwconfig - any tips? thnx
<xuekan> shadi,you may set the software to the unvisiable mode.
<MarcRichter> OK, I still need help with my second question: Can anybody tell me why APT doesn't recognize compiled packets as updated? For example with PHP: We update that with "apt-get -y source php5 ; apt-get -y build-dep php5 ; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" and installing the resulted packages with dpkg.
<MarcRichter> After that, apt-get dist-upgrade wants to still update PHP and replaces our self build ones with the repos.
<MarcRichter> Why is this happening?
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<moetunes> MarcRichter:  ^^
<cheluccio> ciao
<shadi> no its visible
<flintwestwood> hello, all. im tryint to install a package, mdk3, I follow the instuctions to do make, make install. its supposed to copy files to my /usr/local/sbin directory, but it doesnt. ive run the same commands as sudo with no joy. any ideas?
<cheluccio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sresu> Whenever I start my computer, after logging in to my account,  Invitation - Desktop Sharing window opens up by itself saying Welcome to KDE Desktop Sharing. What should I do so that this windows doesn't appear in startup?
<shadi> xuekan: no its visiable
<giannis> hi!
<AbhiJit> i added two blogs name in 'Devanagari' in yarss. they read ok in the same session but when i log out and log in back - it shows junk random letter. is this bug? or any workaround for this?
<BuenGenio> question
<shadi> ok give me anything to chat at something like yahoo
<xuekan> shadi,i'm sorry i don't use that software,sorry cann't help you.
<BuenGenio> how do I apt-cache search but only showing packages that are not yet installed?
<cheluccio> ok, thans
<shadi> xuekan, what do you use to chat??
<giannis> it is my first time on this chat room
<moetunes> BuenGenio:  afaik you can't - apt-cache policy will show if something is installed
<xuekan> shadi,just this one.
<xuekan> shadi,xchat.
<moetunes> BuenGenio:  afaik you can't - apt-cache policy will show if something is installed or not
<qwix> This new kernel in the update manager once installed has changed security settings. Now it wants my permission for my bluetooth keyboard to work. Which it will not so I have to use another computer to speak with you. How can I disable its new security feature so I can use the keyboard?
<blade> anybody know how to boot from grub commandline?
<shadi> xuekan, ok thanx
<AbhiJit> i need a good rss reader. suggest please
<xeross> Is there any package available for boost 1.44 on Lucid ?
<AbhiJit> other than yssr
<giannis> how I can see the other rooms of this chat?
<momentum_> what laptop is almost instant on with a ssd? i.e. one that doesn't waste time in bios / other crap before hitting grub + ubuntu ?
<napster> How can I start 'transmission' on the other machine in my room with IP 192.168.1.2 without getting up from this chair?
<Jordan_U> blade: What situation are you in that you need to? Is it a "grub> " shell or a "rescue> " shell?
<moetunes> giannis:  in the freenode tab type   /msg alis list
<L0rdCG> http://u.bb//rss-reader
<napster> Its about 10 feet farther from my desk :-)
<moetunes> !gigolo | napster
<blade> Jordan_U, i am in "grub>" shell. upgraded my ubuntu and its not showing my OS list.
<BuenGenio> moetunes, apt-cache policy just shows a list of sources
<napster> moetunes: Thanks
<Krishnandu> blade: Restore GRUB from Ubuntu Live CD
<Jordan_U> napster: ssh napster@192.168.1.2 DISPLAY=:0.0 transmission
<moetunes> BuenGenio:  if it is installed it will have [installed] next to it near the top of each app
<napster> Jordan_U: Thank you :-)
<Jordan_U> napster: You're welcome.
<napster> moetunes: May be later
<moetunes> k
<Krishnandu> blade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Jordan_U> blade: what is the output of "source /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<blade> Krishnandu: my CD rom is broken. i installed ubuntu from USB, and i dont know if the grub is broken or not.
<notjohn> I have just installed 10.10 RC and have lost multitouch on my ASUS U50VG
<Krishnandu> blade: Then restore the grub from USB. Doesn't matter's is CD / USB
<qwix> Need info about the latest kernel update and its security confirmations. Any help?
<xiaochun> why
<xiaochun> hello
<blade> Jordan_U: i will have to boot into the other drive and check it. i will be back in a few minutes.. thanx for ur help.
<xiaochun> there have some bd?
<Jordan_U> blade: Can you be on IRC and at the grub shell at the same time?
<crimsonmane> is there a book recommended for learning linux code?
<santhu1984> hi
<xiaochun> 有人说中文嘛？
<crimsonmane> blade is rebooting jordan
<moetunes> !cn | xiaochun
<ubottu> xiaochun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blade> Jordan_U : lol.. no i have another OS on a different drive in the same system. i am currently logged in from it.
<Krishnandu> crimsonmane: There are plenty....just pick one
<Jordan_U> blade: Then don't reboot yet.
<crimsonmane> lol was looking for a recommendation of one you personally prefer
<Krishnandu> blade: you need to reinstall grub. what OS are you using now..??
<Jordan_U> blade: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<blade> Krishnandu: i have ubuntu 8.04 in the other drive.. can i reinstall grub from this OS??
<moetunes> crimsonmane:  "linux code" is pretty broad - is there something you want to do in particular?
<Krishnandu> blade: yes...follow Jordan_U
<Krishnandu> crimsonmane: well...I forgot the author...but Learning Unix is good and esy
<Krishnandu> *easy
<blade> Jordan_U : i am checking it out.. few minutes.
<Jordan_U> blade: I will be gone for about 10-15 minutes, but I'll be back.
<crimsonmane> moetunes: there's common commands i keep seeing, like sudo. it's been 15 years since i last touched unix and i remember things like pico and ls. so i want to brush up on the basics at the very least
<notjohn> is anyone familiar with how to re-enable the multitouch support? I had it in 10.04.
<blade> Jordan_U : sure.. i will be on the chat as long as the problem persists.. Thanq.
<moetunes> crimsonmane:  something about   linux system administration   might be the ticket then
<moetunes> crimsonmane:  oreilly has some books on that - free on the net if you know where to look
<sedulous> crimsonmane: http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596004828 ('Linux in a Nutshell, Fourth Edition - O'Reilly Media') is not bad
<room> cece:hi
<Stellarium-> Testing some fonts.
<Andyman> How can I find out which package installs radiusd.conf?
<moetunes> apt-cache file iirc
<ph0n7r1c> hay guys anyone have a soluation for toshiba battery sensor not visible
<bazhang> freeradius-common   Andyman
<ph0n7r1c> i have just bought a new computer and in ubuntu i can not see the battery status
<Andyman> moetunes: bazhang Thanks a lot!
<moetunes> np
<bazhang> Andyman, in future you can /msg ubottu find blahblah
<erUSUL> Andyman: dpkg -S /path/to/radiusd.conf
<room> hi
<room> hi,everyone
<room> bullgard4: hi
<bazhang> room, please dont do that
<Stellarium-> sudo apt-get install freeradius
<room> bazhang: ok
<Andyman> Stellarium-: Thanks, I had removed it manually and didn't find it when removing reinstalling freeradius. --purge remove and install freeradius-common put it back.
<Andyman> *removing and reinstalling
<Andr> Does anyone here know how to ignore parts and joins using weechat?
<Bogo> hey everyone :( i have a small problem... :( maybe someone can help? :-s
<Bogo> it look like i can't login in my ubuntu...aparently Nautilus has gone bad! :((
<Bogo> my system is a dual boot 32 bit ubuntu/64 bit win7... :(
<Bogo> i'm getting there errors:
<Bogo> 1. [could not update ICEauthority file /home/prometeus/.ICEauthority]
<FloodBot4> Bogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bogo> 2. [There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with estatus 256)]
<blade> Jordan_U : if u are still there, here is the url for the output : http://pastebin.com/1D1HKqVD
<Stellarium-> Andr: I don't know about weechat but look for anything related to Events.
<bazhang> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit  andr
<antivirtel> hello all, how can I write this letter: ô "U+00F4 LATIN SMALL LETTER O WITH CIRCUMFLEX"; In windows: Alt+ANSII code, here in lucid?
<q1w> hello there
<room> antivirtel: charmap
<Andr> Thank you, bazhang.
<antivirtel> room, I saw, but I want to write on-the-fly, why I'm typeing to OO
<bazhang> andr welcome
<q1w> in compiz is there a way to flip the cube with mouse only when the cursor is not on a window?
<room> applications --> accessory --> character map
<Bogo> :( anyone? :-s
<bazhang> q1w, try in #compiz
<antivirtel> yeah, I copied this text from it: ô "U+00F4 LATIN SMALL LETTER O WITH CIRCUMFLEX"
<SealedWithAKiss> My sound isn't working in Ubuntu 10.04 can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<room> antivirtel: I only know copy from the map ...
<q1w> bazhang ok
<antivirtel> room, me too, but I want to make things better :D
<Stellarium-> antivirtel: Alt+0244
<crimsonmane> hey sedulous thank you
<crimsonmane> and Jordan too
<Bogo> hey everyone :( i have a small problem... :( maybe someone can help? :-s it look like i can't login in my ubuntu...aparently Nautilus has gone bad! :(( my system is a dual boot 32 bit ubuntu/64 bit win7... :( i'm getting there errors: 1. [could not update ICEauthority file /home/prometeus/.ICEauthority] 2. [There is a problem with thte configuration servers (/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-
<Bogo> 2 exited with estatus 256)] 3. [Nautilus could not create the following required folder: /home/prometeus/Desktop and /home/prometeus/.nautilus Before running Nautilus, please create these folders or set permisions such that Nautilus can create them.] i've tried to create them via recovery console but no luck! :( reinstalling isnt's a option because of the documents i've got left in the doc...
<AbhiJit> Stellarium-, how did you find it? tell me the procedeure
<Bogo> ...folder...also the home dir supposed to be encrypted... :((
<antivirtel> Stellarium- thanks, I'll try it leater
<FloodBot4> Bogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> !paste | Bogo
<ubottu> Bogo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Stellarium-> AbhiJit: charmap
<AbhiJit> Stellarium-, that i know
 * Stellarium- shrugs
<AbhiJit> Stellarium-, how did you find that alt 0244
<Bogo> i did paste :(
<AbhiJit> also while typing here, that alt 02344 is not working
<bazhang> Bogo, not in the channel
<AbhiJit> Bogo, paste in paste.ubuntu.com and then paste only the web addres here
<Bogo> sorry :(
<costas> hello!
<Bogo> oh... :| now i got it...
<Bogo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508707/
<Bogo> :D
<santhu1984> hi
<AbhiJit> :-/
<AbhiJit> hello santhu1984
<santhu1984> how to get identified in xchat
<AbhiJit> Stellarium-, ??
<AbhiJit> santhu1984, /msg nickserv identify <password>
<santhu1984> thanks abhijit
<Stellarium-> AbhiJit: I looked at charmap under U+00F4
<AbhiJit> santhu1984, http://abhijitnavale.blogspot.com/2010/10/howto-auto-join-channels-and-servers-on.html
<AbhiJit> Stellarium-, ok
<santhu1984> abhijit how to get register first
<AbhiJit> !register | santhu1984
<santhu1984> i am new to xchat
<ubottu> santhu1984: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AbhiJit> :(
<ADcomp> possible to reboot/shutdown with dbus-send  on 10.10 ?
<a5h15h> change the variable doc-view-continuous to a non-nil value in emacs?
<Stellarium-> santhu1984: /msg NickServ register password email
<Zeeshan-> Hello,
<Stellarium-> ;)
<a5h15h> how to change the variable doc-view-continuous to a non-nil value in emacs?
<Zeeshan-> I want certain ubuntu 10.04, ssh users to execute a command at the time of loggin into shell, any help ? I want few users to execute uname -r after they log into ssh shell, thanks
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: M-x customize-variable, setq
<thter> what is the command to unmount something?
<tensorpudding> thter: umount
<jasoncincy> exit
<jasoncincy> quit
<jasoncincy> exit
<jasoncincy> lol
<FloodBot4> jasoncincy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CazacuB> right...back... so...anyone can help with the problem i have? mor info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508713/
<EvilCoder> I want certain ubuntu 10.04, ssh users to execute a special command at the time of loggin into shell, any help ? For example I want few ssh users to execute uname -r ater soon they log into ssh shell, thanks
<tensorpudding> EvilCoder: check out /etc/motd, that is what is pasted when you login
<tensorpudding> EvilCoder: you could put output of /etc/motd at the end
<howard__> anyone know how to do reverse arp lookup?
<tensorpudding> EvilCoder: err, the output of uname at the end
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, the variable is not listed in the list(auto-completion list)?
<Stellarium-> :) exit, quit, exit :)
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: it might not be set by default
<EvilCoder> tensorpudding : this will shows to every user, and it wont execute the command, as its a banner not the bash script, and i want for certain users, not all users,
<greppy> EvilCoder: man update-motd
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: try (setq <variable name> 1)
<thter> is there a way to format a drive from a live cd using command line
<Jordan_U> EvilCoder: Add it to their ~/.profile
<Andr> thter: you can use gparted
<Andr> but you can also use fdisk or cfisk.
<Andr> gparted is not command line
<Stellarium-> gparted is an excellent live cd
<hmmm> How can i configure google instant in chrome?
<trigonometric> boe
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, could you write the entire command?
<uwsb> hello, I have a quick question, where can I get kernel source for 2.6.35 and how do i compile it on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> uwsb: Why do you want to compile your own kernel?
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: I forgot the name of the variable you wanted to configure, but that was the whole thing
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04 can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<fsjfhsfjhgsf> e
<uwsb> Jordan_U: because I want to try out.  besides I am slowly getting into kernel hacking so want to learn how to compile it on ubuntu in the first place.
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: put it *scratch* and execute it for immediate effects, or put it in your .emacs to have it run every time you start emacs
<Jordan_U> !kernel | uwsb
<ubottu> uwsb: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<HiddenKnowledge> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stellarium-> uwsb: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/patch-2.6.35.7.bz2 (patch)
<Stellarium-> uwsb: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.35.7.tar.bz2 (source)
<HiddenKnowledge> How do I get a list of ubottu commands?
<Jordan_U> !brain | HiddenKnowledge
<ubottu> HiddenKnowledge: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<HiddenKnowledge> Jordan_U: Thanks, :D
<Jordan_U> HiddenKnowledge: You're welcome :)
<HiddenKnowledge> Wow, it's just ubottu.
<HiddenKnowledge> supybot*
<Stellarium-> HiddenKnowledge: Linux in a Nutshell is a good start.
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: I'm sorry?
<diggan> I got a domain and a server at home, where could I get help? It's domain specific
<thter> i cant unmount a drive in GParted
<fsjfhsfjhgsf> osdjfkdhfkajshfakjsdfhalkdjfhakdsfhad
<glaucous> I somehow changed the default program for opening folders from Nautilus to SMPlayer, where do I change this?
<fsjfhsfjhgsf> dojalkwkfjwhkjshfdgkjhsdkfjhgqıeurhgwıedfhgsldkfjghqouerhlkajsdfhglqıurhglkjdhgls
<thter> can anyone help please?
<fsjfhsfjhgsf> sjdlkfgsdfgslhgwlkejhrıghslkjdfgw
<HiddenKnowledge> fsjfhsfjhgsf: Ask your question or leave.
<HiddenKnowledge> Or just stfu.
<HiddenKnowledge> !help | thter
<ubottu> thter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thter> i cant unmount a drive in GParted
<fsjfhsfjhgsf> okay
<c_nick> thter: why ? is it mounted in the first place
<tensorpudding> thter: gparted is a partitioner, it doesn't deal with mounting and unmounting
<thter> nor in terminal
<tensorpudding> thter: check to make sure there are no open files on the medium you want to unmount
<thter> c_nick, ^
<c_nick> thter: do fdisk -l and see if the drive is mounted
<EvilCoder> greppy : can i PM you for a little help ?
<thter> c_nick, that didnt do any thing
<uwsb> hello, i got dc, I was just wondering if I take the vanila kernel from kernel.org, will it compile without any changes to U buntu?
<c_nick> huh
<tensorpudding> uwsb: Almost surely it will compile
<c_nick> thter: sudo fdisk -l
<tensorpudding> uwsb: assuming that you have the build requirements
<uwsb> tensorpudding: does Ubuntu maintain their own kernel source?
<tensorpudding> they have sources, yes
<tensorpudding> in the linux-header-* packages i believe
<thter> c_nick, yes it is mounted
<uwsb> tensorpudding: can i get the source for 2.6.35?
<c_nick> thter: umount.. ?
<diggan> what is the right channel for me if I want to get help with domains?
<thter> how do i dismount the son of a gun
<tensorpudding> uwsb: there is a PPA for kernels
<c_nick> Can i access my mails instead of going into Evolution.. like directly pick it up from the Disk?
<thter> c_nick, what does umount have to do with anything?
<tensorpudding> uwsb: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<uwsb> tensorpudding: well, I was reading a document on the same but they tell to pull from git.
<Stellarium-> HiddenKnowledge: http://www.scribd.com/doc/15490764/Linux-in-a-Nutshell-by-OReilly-Media
<tensorpudding> uwsb: git will pull you the development sources, will all the fancy revision information, and will likely be quite weighty
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: Yes, but why do you tell me about that book? I didn't ask a question regarding linux in a nutshell/
<tensorpudding> uwsb: unless you want to do kernel development, the git sources are probably not what you want
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: Unless you can read my mind regarding my next question, haha.
<tensorpudding> uwsb: though wait, you said that was what you wanted to do...
<uwsb> tensorpudding: if i can directly get the 2.6.35 source which is stable enough to work with, I will just like to try compiling and installing it on my machine to begin with.
<Stellarium-> <HiddenKnowledge> How do I get a list of ubottu commands?
<uwsb> tensorpudding: i just want the kernel source which I can make menu config, make and sudo make instal
<OttifantSir> I need someone to help me make "line" in my mother's email-adress (linebass60@xxxx.xxx) be part of the adress, not the code in this javascript: http://pastebin.com/696fzPBV
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: I meant ubottu, the channel bot.
<fabz> anyone know anything about PXE here? I have a question relating to PXE and Ubuntu LTSP
<c3l> Stellarium-: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Stellarium-> HiddenKnowledge: Oh i thought it was some weird typo for ubuntu
<tensorpudding> uwsb: are you on lucid, by the way?
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: Haha :)
<uwsb> tensorpudding: so what is better, takeing the vanila kernel from kernel.org or going to the ppa link you gave and download the ubuntu tarboll
<tensorpudding> uwsb: 2.6.35 is on maverick by default
<uwsb> tensorpudding: yes on lucid
<CazacuB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508713/ :-s
<kjelle> Why can't i map <C-Space> to something in VIM in my console on Ubuntu?
<fabz> I have an existing DHCP server which acts as PXE server (on debian) I want to keep the current PXE in place but would liek to add the option to boot to the LTSP server from the PXE menu, any tips?
<tensorpudding> uwsb: regardless there is a linux-headers-<version>-generic package, which contains the sources for the version which is used by ubuntu
<HiddenKnowledge> OttifantSir: I think that is offtopic here, you will have to ask your question in another channel.
<jrib> kjelle: you can, #vim can probably help you bind it
<uwsb> tensorpudding: basically i want to use the backported kernel from the upcoming mavaric
<tensorpudding> uwsb: stored in /usr/src/linux-headers-<version name>-generic
<OneMillionDollar> how to check i got php installed in my ubuntu or not
<uwsb> tensorpudding: but that is only for the current version which is .32
<thter> im trying to make a partition but Gparted is saying the device "is apparently in use by the system". what does this mean?
<uwsb> tensorpudding: i am aware that .35 is stable now
<Stellarium-> If anyone is interested here is the full version of Linux in a Nutshell 6th edition http://www.2shared.com/document/rIayrqwe/Linux_in_a_Nutshell_6th_Editio.html
<tensorpudding> OneMillionDollar: dpkg -L php5 I think
<c3l> thter: you need to unmount the drive if you want to change its partitions
<OneMillionDollar> do i need to install a webserver if i want to learn php pgramming ?
<HiddenKnowledge> Stellarium-: I think you just broke a rule regarding warez, not sure.
<thter> the drive is unmounted c3l
<fabz> I have an existing DHCP server which acts as PXE server (on debian) I want to keep the current PXE in place but would liek to add the option to boot to the LTSP server from the PXE menu, any tips? <---- anyone?
<Stellarium-> It's not an application or game so I don't know
<tensorpudding> uwsb: pretty sure that PPA has 35 available
<c3l> OneMillionDollar: not really, but php is basically only used for server scripting for websites/webapps
<c3l> OneMillionDollar: so having a webserver to test it on would be recommended I guess
<uwsb> tensorpudding: so can I just go there and download the tarball?
<Stellarium-> OneMillionDollar: install Apache
<tensorpudding> uwsb: that's not how a PPA works, really
<tensorpudding> uwsb: you add it to your Software Sources, then you can pick the packages in Synaptic or the Software Center
<OneMillionDollar> what do i need to install in my computer if i want to learn php ? is it possible not to install webserver ?
<uwsb> tensorpudding: i am behind a proxy and aptitude is not working due to a port blockage
<thter> im trying to make a partition but Gparted is saying the device "is apparently in use by the system". what does this mean?
<uwsb> tensorpudding: so i need to get a tarboll
<chalcedny> is there some *.mov 2 *avi convert program on ubuntu, please?
<HiddenKnowledge> OttifantSir: You could learn it on a free webhost.
<OneMillionDollar> i dont like to install webserver cos there's too many parameters and configuration
<tensorpudding> uwsb: how is aptitude blocked, but IRC is not?
<bazhang> chalcedny, ffmpeg ?
<OneMillionDollar> i'm afrraid one mistake might invite hacker
<OttifantSir> HiddenKnowledge: Which do you recommend?
<tensorpudding> OneMillionDollar: You can have the webserver bind to localhost only
<uwsb> tensorpudding: really don't know but sudo aptitude or apt-get is not  going through the network
<tensorpudding> OneMillionDollar: Or put it behind a NAT, or run a firewall
<tensorpudding> uwsb: what's the error?
<HiddenKnowledge> OttifantSir: I think that would count as advertising, haha. Since I help running it.
<chalcedny> bazhang, thanks :)
<HiddenKnowledge> OttifantSir: Just google "free webhost"
<tensorpudding> OneMillionDollar: I don't believe it's difficult to configure Apache to that effect, it probably only involves changing a single line
<c3l> !lamp | OneMillionDollard
<ubottu> OneMillionDollard: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<c3l> chalcedny: take a look at the software 'ffmpeg' really good for converting media files etc
<tensorpudding> OneMillionDollar: I doubt your machine even has a public-routable IP, anyway
<Stellarium-> Lamp is cool I run it on a PS3
<MarcRichter> moetunes, ubottu : I Guess "checkinstall" isn't what I need, since I don't install the packages out of the source by "make install". I'm first downloading the sources by issuing "apt-get -y source php5". Then I install it's build-dependencies by issuing "apt-get -y build-dep php5". After that, I generate a .deb by issuing "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" and install this by using dpkg. So, I'm allready using apt and it's database, but somehow apt do
<MarcRichter> esn't recognise this when it comes to updates.
<jrib> MarcRichter: what do you mean when you say "apt doesn't recognise this"?
<thter> im trying to make a partition but Gparted is saying the device "is apparently in use by the system". what does this mean?
<jrib> thter: unmount it
<room> thter: mount -l
<thter> jrib, done
<moetunes> MarcRichter:  there's something in apt which will let you exclude packages from updating but I can't remember it since I've never used it - I'm sure bazhang or someone will know
<thter> jrib, it was unmounted
<bazhang> moetunes, pinning
<jrib> thter: give more details then
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<moetunes> bazhang:  thnx - soory to interrupt - could you explain it to MarcRichter pls?
<thter> I was following a guide to do some kind of encryption on the drive, jrib
<moetunes> sorry even
<bazhang> moetunes, there's a link :)
<moetunes> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<moetunes> MarcRichter:  ^^
<MarcRichter> jrib: When I install this packet and issue an "apt-get dist-upgrade" afterwards, apt wants to install the PHP Packages out of the repo and overwrites my custom build ones.
<MarcRichter> jrib: It doesn't recognise that they ARE allready installed and up-to-date, but custom-build.
<jrib> MarcRichter: apt installs the latest version available in the repositories, if that's not what you want, you need to tell it so
<thter> jrib, http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<jrib> MarcRichter: pastebin "apt-cache policy PACKAGE"
<jrib> thter: you're sure the drive is not in use?
<Stellarium-> thter: how is your partitioning?
<thter> jrib, how could it possibly be in use?
<jrib> thter: swap... or mounted...
<HiddenKnowledge> Lol.
<moetunes> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<HiddenKnowledge> moetunes: Sorry about that.
<moetunes> HiddenKnowledge:  it's ok - just a pet peeve here :]
<Stellarium-> that was confusing
<thter> jrib, it's not swap or mounted
<jrib> thter: what's the output of « mount »?
<thter> jrib, it's not showing up in there
<MarcRichter> jrib: But didn't I install the latest version by building it from the sources I get by issuing "apt-get -y source php5"?
<jrib> thter: pastebin the actual output
<thter> jrib, i can't
<MarcRichter> jrib: And I don't know what you mean by "pastebin "apt-cache policy PACKAGE""
<jrib> MarcRichter: I don't know what you did, pastebin the output of the command
<jrib> MarcRichter: run the command in a terminal
<jrib> thter: because?
<thter> jrib, its on another pc
<MarcRichter> jrib: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, OK, you want me to send my output to pastebin. Allright :)
<jrib> thter: so go to that pc?
<thter> i cant post it ok
<jrib> thter: ok...
<diggan> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<HiddenKnowledge> diggan: Eehm, ok..
<diggan> HiddenKnowledge, yep :)
<HiddenKnowledge> diggan: Nobody said lol..
<CazacuB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/508713/ :-s HELP!|:((
<diggan> HiddenKnowledge, did I say someone said lol?...
<HiddenKnowledge> Ugh, nevermind.
<diggan> yep
<Stellarium-> that reminds me of robert plant singing stairway to heaven live recording, in the middle of the song there's this line that goes something like and the forest will echo with laughter, then plant goes Does anybody remember laughter???
<c3l> !botabuse | diggan
<ubottu> diggan: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<thter> jrib, are you tehre?
<thter> there
<jrib> thter: I am
<thter> jrib, what can i do
<jrib> thter: pastebin the output, I can't help :/
<diggan> c3l, thanks
<ilu-tg> hello all, where is the default install directory if installing virtualbox from a debuan/ubuntu package (.deb)? I somehow lost the menu entry and want to add the icon again, which is most presumably in the install directory
<thter> jrib, i've already told you the drive is not listed in the output
<NeoCicak> hi all....... i'm trying to setup ruby on rails on my ubuntu, and following the steps to install rvm........  can anyone tell me what does   "bash < <( curl .......... )" does?
<jrib> ilu-tg: dpkg -L PACKAGE  should give you a hint
<jrib> thter: that's fine, I can't help
<thter> why do you insist on seeing the output, nosey?
<thter> i cant post it
<thter> its on another pc
<HiddenKnowledge> thter: Because he can't ehlp you without it.
<jrib> thter: because it's my free time and pastebin of output is always the best way for me to understand what your situation is
<HiddenKnowledge> help*
<thter> im trying to make a partition but Gparted is saying the device "is apparently in use by the system". does anyone know this means?
<ilu-tg> jrib;how can I use wildcards, such as Virtual*, since I don't know anymore which package exactly I installed
<Stellarium-> paste bin is much cleaner then just plunking up the words in channel
<bazhang> thter, its mounted
<ActionParsnip> thter: if you run: mount   are trhere partitions mounted on the drive?
<thter> bazhang, it is not mounted
<jrib> ilu-tg: I don't think you can there, but you can with dpkg -l and then use that output to determine the name of the package
<thter> ActionParsnip, no
<c3l> thter: this isnt a solution, rather a way to bypass the proble. boot up with a livecd and fix your partitions, that will most certainly work
<ActionParsnip> thter: if you boot to live cd then you can definately do it there :)
<thter> im on a live cd now
<Stellarium-> thter: fdisk -l
<room> thter: mount -l  ?
<thter> yeah that returns nothing
<thter> mount -l i already did and the drive in question is not listed there
<Stellarium-> are you disks sd0 hd0 md0
<room> thter: fdisk need root prv
<Stellarium-> try sudo mdadm --stop /dev/xd0
<ilu-tg> jrib; thanks
<thter> room, if it's listed in fdisk does that mean it's mounted?
<room> thter: I don't think so
<[KS]> anyone care to suggest good realtime statistics for ubuntu server? (by statistics I mean server monitoring, cpu, ram, hdd, network, database, ...)
<Stellarium-> thter: cat /etc/mtab
<c3l> thter: no
<HiddenKnowledge> Uh.
<Stellarium-> pid usually tells you processes
<room> thter: what's the filesystem for the drive in question
<greppy> [KS]: info !cacti
<HiddenKnowledge> What do those things do if I may ask? The floodbots?
<Stellarium-> flood... bots hm
<bazhang> HiddenKnowledge, prevent excess flood
<jrib> HiddenKnowledge: they flood, don't you see?
<HiddenKnowledge> jrib: That's what I thought..
<[KS]> greppy: Isn't cacti kinda "too big"
<jrib> HiddenKnowledge: they do more good than bad in the long run though :)
<greppy> you didn't say you wanted it small :)
<greppy> [KS]: htop, iptraf, itop
<[KS]> Ideally, there would be web version of htop
<HiddenKnowledge> jrib: Ok..
<[KS]> :)
<bazhang> [KS], iotop ?
<Pici> [KS]: munin perhaps?
<[KS]> munin?
<greppy> [KS]: phpsysinfo
<Pici> [KS]: Sample munin: http://munin.ping.uio.no/ping.uio.no/colosseum.ping.uio.no.html
<Pici> [KS]: Its a set of perl scripts that populate rrd graphs.   I use a custom set for tracking IRC stuff.
<[KS]> Pici thanks
<room> thter: mount -l will list all mounted filesystems, I wonder if there's problems with your filesystem
<[KS]> but I think I'll go with greppy's suggestion since I am already verse in php
<thter> room can i pm you
<room> thter: ok
<Stellarium-> room: get a room!
<moetunes> room is a room
<Stellarium-> that's what she said
<room> Stellarium-: haha
<HiddenKnowledge> Cool ontopic chatter.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stellarium-> you're just angry you were chastized earlier
<MarcRichter> bazhang , moetunes : Thanks for the pinning - tip. This solved another problem I had , but seems to not be the solution I need for PHP here :)
<ActionParsnip> Stellarium-: how chastized?
<zamba> when trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic i get lots of 404s.. for instance on libio-compress-perl/libio-compress-perl_2.020-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<Stellarium-> ActionParsnip: in the .conf of /etc
<zamba> i'm issuing do-release-upgrade
<Stellarium-> I mean chmoded
<shadi> i've a problem i cant watch youtube videos
<ActionParsnip> Stellarium-: ;)
<Ken8521> zamba, 9.04 is EOL 10/10.. maybe it was taken off on the first?
<iflema> zamba did you sudo apt-get update first?
<tensorpudding> shadi: i assume you have either installed flash player, or are using a web browser which supports <video> and WebM?
<zamba> iflema: yes
<bazhang> Ken8521, 10/23
<Ken8521> ah ok.
<iflema> zamba errors after that?
<c3l> !codecs | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Martens1984> How do I connect my Ubuntu machine to a Windows AD? I keep getting the same error
<zamba> iflema: most def. same bunch of errors
<shadi> tensorpudding: from can i get plz send me a link to download it
<Stellarium-> Martens1984: What is Windows AD?
<nozes> Bom Dia!
<iflema> zamba change the download sources I suggest...
<iceroot> Stellarium-: active directory
<ActionParsnip> Stellarium-: active directory
<Martens1984> Active Directory
<zamba> http://pastebin.com/aUbVGB0b
<c3l> shadi: I sent you a link via ubottu, read that. the package you need is ubuntu-restricted-extras, but I sugges you read a bit about it
<zamba> iflema: tried both se.archive and fi.archive
<a5h15h> how to change the variable doc-view-continuous to a non-nil value in emacs?
<suji> hi
<zamba> i'll try us.archive and see if that works
<Oli``> Anyone here know the binary for the sound preferences dialogue?
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: run (setq doc-view-continuous t) in *scratch*, like i said before
<Oli``> got it: gnome-volume-control
<ActionParsnip> Oli``: is you run: alacarte  you can see what command the item in the menu runs
<zamba> oh, that worked
<zamba> using us.archive now
<Oli``> ActionParsnip: yeah that's what I did
<iflema> zamba not sure why mutiple sources have fauiled... may try them again another day
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionParsnip: Oh, thanks. :)
<WXZ> I installed ubuntu on hdd1, then windows on hdd2, then reinstalled grub2 on hdd1
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, how is it to be run?
<WXZ> and it's not detecting windows
<MarcRichter> jrib: Here's my pastebin you asked for: http://pastebin.com/4L1uJaak
<MarcRichter> jrib: As you might notice, the output before my self-installed version and the repo-version isn't differing.
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: open up the *scratch* buffer, put that code in, put the cursor right after the closing paren, then do C-j
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, k
<iflema> zamba its not the best idea to go mixing sources... only if you must... some servers are slightly out of sysnc and this can boggle the package mananger
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: it can also be added to the ~/.emacs file
<jony> hi how do i install a conon ip1200 printer on ubuntu if the cannon site had no driver for linux?
<badp> jony, have you tried just plugging it in?
<badp> most printers work like that (and if yours doesn't, I'm afraid I don't know enough to help you)
<jony> wel no its i dont have the computer with me
<badp> network printer?
<jrib> MarcRichter: it's the same version, and the repositories have preference.  Did you actually make changes to the package?
<jony> ok ill get more info first and return jony out..
<jrib> !away > Liammm
<ubottu> Liammm, please see my private message
<MarcRichter> jrib: Yes. I "sed'ed" debian/rules like this:
<MarcRichter> cat debian/rules | sed 's/--with-gd=shared,\/usr --enable-gd-native-ttf \\/--with-gd=shared --enable-gd-native-ttf \\/g' > debian/rules_2 ; mv debian/rules_2 debian/rules
<yaseen> hi guys
<yaseen> who knows how to setup wireless wpa in ubuntu?
<yaseen> i have wpa suppliciant installed
<jrib> MarcRichter: then you should increment the version (dch -i) and append something like "~marcrichter1" to the version number as well.  Or just use pinning.  The latter is nicer because apt will try to upgrade it if there's actually a NEW version in the repositories, so you'll know to rebuild
<MarcRichter> jrib: This is to use external gdlib, since we need several features from this, as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/39719
<badp> yaseen: uh, what flavour of ubuntu?
<sreeju> a black background comes to my cairo dock. how to remove it?
<yaseen> i use lucid lynx
<sreeju> please help me
<ActionParsnip> yaseen: its part of network manager to use wpa (assuming your wifi chip supports it)
<badp> yeah, but desktop or server?
<yaseen> desktop
<jrib> MarcRichter: and check out the "-i" switch to sed :P
<yaseen> 32 bit
<badp> then don't mess with wpa_supplicant
<badp> use the network manager icon in your top bar
<yaseen> the problem is wpa networks show in network manager
<yaseen> but when i click them nothnig happend
<badp> yaseen: check the system log for that
<badp> Sys → Admin → Log File Viewer
<MarcRichter> jrib: But - when I install my package like I have and use pinning NOW, then apt tells about a kept back update today allready, since it keeps back the repo one. How could I not miss an update with this?
<vinok> hi guys just a quick question, do u know any software counter part for nokia pc suite for ubuntu?
<badp> the messages should be sent to daemon.log
<yaseen> uhum
<MarcRichter> jrib: Thanks for the "sed -i" - tip :)
<yaseen> one another question
<badp> vinok: just plug the mobile in :)
<yaseen> i can connect to wep
<yaseen> ?does this mean that my driver should work for wpa too
<badp> or pair it via bluetooth
<yaseen> ?
<dotnetted> Hey all - Has anyone in here successfully installed a linksys wusb600n wireless card on 10.04? - It shows up in ifconfig/iwconfig but can't find anything on scans and "rt2x00usb_vendor_request" spams the daemon log -- Thanks for any help, this is taking hours ;/
<yaseen> and it's not a driver issue?
<jrib> MarcRichter: hmm, I don't remember apt acting like that, but I tend to use the other method and avoid pinning for this situation anyway
<Stellarium-> dotnetted: did you iwlist device
<dotnetted> Stellarium: yep - but not with all the options
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C network   use: http://pastie.org  to give the output
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: yep - coming right up
<vinok> badp, basically what i want to do is do a sync or upgrade the mobile. using PC suite alternative for linux. any software you can recommend?
<sreeju> please answer me
<sreeju> nobody there?
<HiddenKnowledge> sreeju: No nobody is here, ask your question and wait..
<tdn> I need a program that will allow me to easily keep track of my money spendings. I am looking for something like a simple general ledger in which I can enter the receipts (description, amount, price, store) and then end month I can see what I spend the most on and in which stores.
<tdn> This could probably be made in a spreadsheet, but I am not sure.
<ActionParsnip> sreeju: hello
<Stellarium-> sreeju: did you startx
<tdn> I have looked at GnuCash but it is way too complicate for this.
<ActionParsnip> tdn: gnucash
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/1207600 - I have the wlan1 section commented out right now in /etc/interfaces though
<c3l> tdn: gnucash is really worth the time you put in to understand it
<tdn> ActionParsnip, it must be much easier to use. I think gnucash is overkill for this.
<dotnetted> but wlan1 is the USB adapter I'm trying to work with
<AbhiJit> tdn, home bank
<tdn> c3l, it is not so much that it is not easy to understand. I have a background with doing accounting, but gnucash does not seem easy to enter receipts in.
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, Question: I have a laptop running 10.04 - what device would I need to skip the built-in speakers and instead play my music on HiFi via (W-)LAN?
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: /etc/network/interfaces --> http://pastie.org/1207604
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: having 2 interfaces on the same subnet causes issues in linux
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: ah
<AbhiJit> tdn, try this http://homebank.free.fr/
<c3l> tdn: I dont see how it could be easier, try asking in #gnucash on how to do it most effectively
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: also, as you are using static IP you will need to manually populate /etc/resolv.conf
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: I don't really need the other PCI adapter - I just need it working to google how to get the USB working heh
<ActionParsnip> dotnetted: just: sudo ifdown interfacename    and it will die :)
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, it seems the variable "doc-view-continuous" was introduced in 23.2...i'm running 23.1.1
<dotnetted> ActionParsnip: so will IRC ;) - grabbing laptop first
<kool-aide> hello......is vmware on the repos?
<bazhang> kool-aide, no
<techbreak> having problem with proxy settings.. installed squid3... anybody to help??
<ActionParsnip> techbreak: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<dotnetted-laptop> .
<ylmfos> jhjhjhj
<dotnetted-laptop> ActionParsnip: So I should disable the other adapter (pci - wlan0), remove it from /etc/network/interfaces, and then populate resolv.conf .. anything else?
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: ah, too bad
<dotnetted-laptop> Thanks a bunch for the help by the way
<techbreak> ActionParsnip, I am not talking about the 8080 port I want help on squid3 proxe.. 3128
<kool-aide> hello......is vmware on the repos?
<pieter_> i am looking for a job in alexandria, egypt.
<bazhang> !ot | pieter_
<ubottu> pieter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kool-aide> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<techbreak> anybody could please help me in setting of post install squid3?/ cannot make proxy settings
<sebastien_> == I have a wireless keyboard and when I press 1 time the shift key I get 2 uppercase letters (when I write quickly). How to resolve this issue? ==
<Guest20349> Hello, does somebody know how to get things started with hdmi calel?
<manateeUser> sebastien: Adjust your keyboard delay. :)
<manateeUser> sebastien: Search "keyboard setup" in menu.
<sebastien_> manatee, the issue come just with the shift key
<manateeUser> sebasiten: Maybe your shift key is broken?
<Guest20349> I have trouble to use my display per hdmi cable
<dotnetted-laptop> Could network interfaces be defined anywhere other than /etc/network/interfaces if various guis/network managers have been used in the past?
<Ruffus> greetings. I am trying to run wine, but I keep getting an error about file .wine/dosdevices/c: not being found. How can I fix that please ?
<sebastien_> I test with one wireless keyboard and with a normal keyboard
<bmichaelsen> Hi all, is there any recommended way to get ntp clock updates on ubuntu? ntpdate always answers "no servers can be used, existing"
<Endafy> hey my computer has NVIDIA MCP51 chipset, and the audio is skippy
<nha> I have just recently upgraded to 10.04 (from 9.10), and now the volume control thingy in the panel is no longer there. I can still access volume control via System -> Preferences, but I see no way to get the panel button back, in particular none of the gadgets in the Add to Panel... dialog have anything to do with volume control. Any idea what I can do?
<Endafy> how do I fix it
<Endafy> its so very annoying
<a5h15h> tensorpudding, thanks for the help...have a nice day
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: what is the output of: dpkg -l | grep alsa | head -n 1; lsb_release -c
<Endafy> ii  alsa-base                             1.0.22.1+dfsg-0ubuntu3                          ALSA driver configuration files Codename:	lucid
<Nadav> hey
<Nadav> I wanna start with linux, so I downloaded linux
<Nadav> is the 32/64 ver. diffrence is about the memory utilization?
<nha> Never mind, I found a forum thread given the right combination of keywords
<Nadav> or there is more to it?
<hutch> Is there an easy way to upgrade from ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10rc?
<Ken8521> Nadav, only partly... it also depends on processor(obviously, 32 vs 64bit)... also, some hardware drivers may not be available(or as stable) as 32bit.
<Endafy> sudo apt-get upgrade -r
<Nadav> Ken8521 so for a new user
<Nadav> ud recommend 32bit?
<Ken8521> Nadav, if you'er going for max stability, i'd recommend 32bit.. but i run 32bit on everything
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: try: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ricotz/unstable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Nadav> alright
<hutch> Endafy THANKS
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: will give you alsa 1.0.23
<Endafy> aha so it will fix it
<a5h15h> how to upgrade a particular package say...from emacs 23.1.1 to 23.2?
<hutch> Is apt-get better than aptitude?
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: 23.1.1 is the latest version available in ubuntu's packages
<manateeUser> hutch: Aptitude is better. :)
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: you'd have to track someone's ppa probably
<hutch> manateeUser, thought so
<trelayne> Hey all, I need to know the simplest way to set up a camera to record a portion of the  night sky and using pattern recognition, be able to identify keyframes where major changes take place so that I don't have to zip through it...
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: it'll certainly help
<Ken8521> apt-get is easier to type
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: or maybe emacs-snapshot
<BazGee> Hi guys I uploaded the mp4 from cotulla to youtube as I noticed a few of you were having problems viewing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_HWhG-nrzk
<ActionParsnip> manateeUser: its not outright better, both have advantages
<hutch> Isn't ubuntu getting rid of apt-get?
<llutz> ActionParsnip: what are the advantages of apt-get?
<tensorpudding> a5h15h: err, scratch that, emacs-snapshot is really out of date
<tensorpudding> hutch: Getting rid of apt-get? I've not heard of that.
<Endafy> ActionParsnip, thanks man I hope it fixes it, it is certainly the most annoying bug I have ever ran into, my audio worked fine until one of these updates and I was unsure how to fix it
<hutch> in favour of aptitude
<manateeUser> ActionParsnip: I use Aptitude always. :)
<bazhang> hutch, the reverse
<ActionParsnip> llutz: if aptitude was outright better then apt-get would not be included in the distro
<tensorpudding> Pretty sure that apt-get can do things that aptitude can't
<dotnetted-laptop> After rebooting, my USB wifi adapter has dissapeared heh - wlan1 no longer shows w/ "ifconfig -a"...
<hutch> bazhang, surely not
<ActionParsnip> manateeUser: doesn't make it better, I only use apt-get as do the official guides online
<tensorpudding> i think both names are not that great
<tensorpudding> apt-get/cache etc. is hard to remember, and aptitude feels too long
<karansac> Hi everyone
<llutz> ActionParsnip: the reason not to use aptitude by default is just the cd-space it uses. so thats no answer to my question
<tdn> c3l, well, #gnucash has 3 users.
<badp> I love aptitude, but I won't complain so long as it is an apt-get call away I guess
<ActionParsnip> llutz: i am unsure but I'm sure canonical have a reason why and thats a logical explanation
<Endafy> I love synaptic and add/remove
<c3l> tdn: no, 25 users
<Endafy> terminal is dead lolz jk
<tensorpudding> the software center is the first usable gui package manager i can recall using
<c3l> tdn: you havent joined it
<hutch> Be back in 1 min
<llutz> ActionParsnip: my question just refers to _your_ " both have advantages"
<snikkerz> :llutz: would you say that aptitude has advantages?
<ActionParsnip> llutz: they do, its logical. There is no single best software for any one task, they just excel in different way
<llutz> snikkerz: it hat, at least the better depends-handling
<badp> I don't know, aptitude has a tougher time in sorting broken packages out
<badp> however, aptitude gives much more information when handling that
<llutz> snikkerz: and of course, the ncourses frontend for those who like
<ActionParsnip> llutz: if aptitude could do EVERYTHING better than apt-get then apt-get would be removed as it would be obsolete, but its not , its right there in a default install of Maverick
<snikkerz> :llutz: I have never had an issue with apt-get getting the dependencies I needed... Might just be luck though I guess.
<ActionParsnip> llutz: so there MUST be some advantage of apt-get over aptitude
<badp> ActionParsnip: actually the guys at Debian support aptitude above apt-get :)
<ActionParsnip> badp: ubuntu isnt debian
<llutz> snikkerz: don't get me wrong, i don't say apt-get is bad. i'm using debian since 15 yrs but i don't see anything apt-get could do better than aptitude
<badp> Just saying things aren't as clear cut as you put them
<tensorpudding> the debian folk were the ones that wrote the apt tools though
<ActionParsnip> badp: it's simple deduction
<manateeUser> ActionParsnip: But Ubuntu need Debian.
<mohan1111> HI
<c3l> llutz: apt-get is generally considered easier to use, not that spammy and just does what you want, without you having to interfer with it. but I agree aptitude might be better for those who want more controll
<ActionParsnip> manateeUser: sure but it still doesnt make it debian, its ubuntu
<badp> Yeah, the mantainers of both prefer aptitude, hence aptitude is better :P
<ylmfos> hi
<badp> that's logic
<Endafy> ActionParsnip, wow it fixed it ty so much
<ylmfos> pls anyone help me
<Endafy> oh nvm I have to reboot
<ylmfos> i need for ylmf os
<bazhang> ylmfos, using ylmfos ?
<ActionParsnip> badp: if the maintainers preferred opera would you ditch your browser and use opera (assuming you don't already)
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: np bro :)
<bazhang> ylmfos, thats not supported here
<ylmfos> hello
<badp> the maintainers prefer firefox and I ditch it for chromium
<ylmfos> anybudy els
<ylmfos> help me
<mohan1111> I have my friend's netbook without cd drive, bootable usb, nothing. How do I install ubuntu into it?
<bazhang> ylmfos, its not supported here
<badp> as I said, so long as it's one apt-get call away I'm not very bothered
<manateeUser> ylmfos: Well, it's Ubuntu channel, if you real have problem, just ask. Don't ask for ask.
<funkyweasel> My dream of a non-buggy spreadsheet on ubuntu continues to be thwarted.  Unlike OOo Calc, Gnumeric doesn't abjectly crash at random every 20-30 minutes, but it does stop accepting keyboard input - so I need to save and reopen the app.  Any ideas what could be happening?
<snikkerz> :mohan1111: so you can't boot off usb?
<bazhang> mohan1111, all netbooks boot usb
<ActionParsnip> badp: but would yuo automaticlly, on hearing the news, change browser?
<Pici> manateeUser: We don't support the 'ylmfos' distro here
<snikkerz> :mohan1111: or you just don't have a bootable usb with you.
<ylmfos> i need ubuntu os
<bazhang> manateeUser, ylmfos is not supported
<badp> Upon hearing the news I tried it and I switched.
<snikkerz> if my friends jump off a bridge, I generaly do too.
<ylmfos> why
<ActionParsnip> funkyweasel: could you zoho or googedocs too :)
<badp> Not sure what your point is there?
<Daniel_swe> Hi! I need some help here, please excuse my english flaws. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my toshiba L650H, i have tried with both 10.04 and 10.10, but the same problem occurs. I get to the purple screen where you can choose things such as, ''try and install''. But when i click on Install all i get is a bunch of white text on a black background. A friend is thinking it's kernelpanic. Is there something that i can do?
<ylmfos> ok
<manateeUser> bazhang: I know, just told ylmfos don't just "ask for ask. "
<badp> anyway, bbl, checking if kubuntu also has this bug
<ylmfos> u support me for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> badp: just because "the developers use it" doesn't make it "best" or "better"
<ylmfos> tell me
<bazhang> ylmfos, then install u buntu
<ylmfos> what can i do
<badp> I didn't say the _developers_, I said the _distribution_, ActionParsnip
<Endafy> wow ylmfos looks just like XP, can someone say copyright infringement
<funkyweasel> ActionParsnip: GoogleDocs - would rather not, if Gnumeric buggy behaviour gets too much will look at Zoho
<bazhang> badp, lets get back on topic please
<llutz> most things can be reduced to users "herd instinct"
<ylmfos> pls give me link
<badp> bazhang: sure.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<bazhang> ylmfos, www.ubuntu.com
<manateeUser> Endafy: Then just copy icon and screenshot.
<manateeUser> ylmfos: Why not use Google search it?
<manateeUser> ylmfos: If you want install Ubuntu.
<badp> I need help with attaching this bug to the right packagas/projects
<badp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/656855
<bazhang> manateeUser, we dont tell users to google it
<ylmfos> yes
<badp> *packages
<ActionParsnip> badp: also look who is 2nd highest contributor on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors and I have never used apt-get nor advised it#
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> gotcha Pici
<manateeUser> bazhang: Those simple problem can fix self.
<bazhang> manateeUser, please dont do it in future
<badp> grats for that ActionParsnip, I'm still not sure how that is relevant
<manateeUser> bazhang: It's not reason.
<Daniel_swe> Hi! I need some help here, please excuse my english flaws. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my toshiba L650H, i have tried with both 10.04 and 10.10, but the same problem occurs. I get to the purple screen where you can choose things such as, ''try and install''. But when i click on Install all i get is a bunch of white text on a black background. A friend is thinking it's kernelpanic. Is there something that i can do?
<mohan1111> bazhang: It can't. I don't see such an option in bios setup after i press f9. It only says "hdd and network ethernet" under boot order
<badp> Daniel_swe: reading the message error would help
<bazhang> Daniel_swe, md5 the iso?
<funkyweasel> ActionParsnip: And a full time job?  Nice one.
<bazhang> mohan1111, what netbook
<ActionParsnip> funkyweasel: at work now :)
<Daniel_swe> Md5?
<bazhang> !md5 | Daniel_swe
<mohan1111> bazhang: Hp 2133
<ubottu> Daniel_swe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Pici> Daniel_swe: Try using the alternate CD to install perhaps?
<ActionParsnip> funkyweasel: putty + irssi = uber!
<Pici> badp: #ubuntu-bugs may be able to help, as well as #ubuntu+1 (since you're running maverick)
<funkyweasel> ActionParsnip: That's way too much dedication for me.  :) And, oh no, ZoHo's also online.  Saddening!  Ah well, at least Gnumeric is not losing work like OOo was.
<sunil_> hi, can anyone help me out about tomcat
<badp> Pici: it was a problem in 10.04 as well :) I'll try #ubuntu-bugs though
<dobak> elo
<badp> thanks
<ActionParsnip> funkyweasel: monitoring is quiet so I fill my time, also have IRC client on my android phone so I occupy time on the way home too :)
<cablop> i wonder how bad is the performance of an encrypted swap vs unencrypted swap
<gyyg> I can't get flash to work. Any suggestions?
<manateeUser> sunil_ Please ask you *real* question first time, then other people can help you quicker. :)
<Daniel_swe> The text ends with ''Kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10'' if that helps
<cablop> gyyg, try another flash package
<gyyg> cablop, I have installed all of the suggested ones
<cablop> try a different browser
<llutz> cablop: swap is slow as hell, so the difference will be marginal if you don't use ancient hardware
<gyyg> I have tried firefox and chrome
<cablop> i don't know if still thereś the stanbdalone player
<cablop> llutz not ancient hardware, but a netbook
<llutz> cablop: and it constantly uses swap? add RAM then
<cablop> gyyg, and what is the problem you face? flash player does not run?
<juk> I had network-manager unchecked in startup apps, why it appeared to be running?
<funkyweasel> The *real* trick to technical questions on IRC is to make it specific enough that folks don't say, "Don't ask about asking", non-trivial enough not to be told "Google for it", whilst not making it so specific it gets ignored unless someone happens to have had the *exact same problem as you*.
<hutch> sudo apt-get upgrade -r returned 'r not known'. Will sudo aptitude full upgrade get me from 10.4 to 10.10rc?
<funkyweasel> Actually *very hard*
<Pici> hutch: Please see the topic in #ubuntu+1 for upgrade instructions.
<cablop> llutz: i think the problem is the kcryptd bottleneck, but i moved to an unencrypted swap then i hit the bottleneck more often than before
<cablop> sigh
<Pici> hutch: Unless you're not trying to upgrade to maverick, in that case, please clarify what you're trying to do.
<gyyg> cablop, at first it was telling me that a plugin wasn't installed. It gave me three different options. now it no longer prompts that, but the flash video box in the browser is just black
<bazhang> mohan1111, the mininote will certainly boot from usb. sounds like you got a non-bootable usb stick
<hutch> Pici I want to upgrade to Maverick but I thought it was rc atm
<mohan1111> bazhang: It does not show up on boot device order ....
<Pici> hutch: Thats correct.  Support for Maverick is in #ubuntu+1, the instructions on how to upgrade are linked in the release notes in the topic.
<hutch> Pici I have just installed 10.4 + fully updated. I don't want to have to burn and fresh install maverick
<hutch> Will check out #ubuntu+1
<mohan1111> bazhang: is there a way to connect to my computer and then install ubuntu from this computer to that?
<i9t7io[> #ubuntu-ru
<fred_> test
<snickerz> your test was successful
<WXZ> grub2 won't see windows xp on another harddrive
<snickerz> :wxz: is it another hard rive or logical partiton?
<WXZ> both
<snickerz> both on same controller
<bazhang> mohan1111, you need to hit F9 to bring up the usb boot option
<juk> windows 8p
<WXZ> both as in on another hard drive, in another logical partition
<WXZ> I guess the second one is obvious from the first but :|
<cablop> gyyg check for flash un software manager, then uninstall it
<Benoms> could someone please give me a hand.. i've just installed windows 7 on a second partition after ubuntu and now i can't seem to load grub back on :(
<cablop> or go to synaptic manager and select completely uninstall the flash packages
<cablop> then reinstall them
<manateeUser> Benoms: Best install Windows first, then install Ubuntu.
<cablop> benoms i think theres a smart or supergrub live cd out there, try that
<Benoms> find /boot/grub/stage1 says Error15: File not found
<Benoms> ok cablop.. ill look that up. thanks
<cablop> Benoms, that's cause ubuntu 10.04 no longer use grub1 it uses grub 2
<egsome> Benoms, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Benoms> cablop and egsome: thank you!
<iulikkk> i have a problem my msi laptop  internal microphone doesnt seem to be working could someoane help me please ?
<WXZ> :|
<egsome> iulikkk, Did you test it with Windows or any another OS ?, I mean you sure the hardware is working ?
<iulikkk> ies in windows works
<iulikkk> yes it works in windows
<egsome> iulikkk, OK, Now click on the sound icon in the upper panel, then click `Sound Preferences`
<acer_> 大家好
<cablop> how can i avoid the kcryptd bottleneck? it uses just one thread on my system
<Pici> !zh | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chu> If I edit my .screenrc while a sessiion is active, is there any way of "activating" that edit for the current session? (Alternatively, would a detach and reattach pick up the new config?)
<iulikkk> ok
<egsome> iulikkk, Then change the `connector` in the `input` tab.
<cablop> acer_:  ni hao
<manateeUser> Pici: Maybe acer_ just say hello. :)
<urna> chu: in screen, :source ~/.screenrc
<cablop> manateeUser: he said hello all
<chu> urna: cheers
<manateeUser> cablop: 我知道
<urna> chu: yw
<iulikkk> i have microphone 1 microphone 2 and line in
<manateeUser> cablop: :)
<cablop> ;)
<acer_> 什么阿都是？
<iulikkk> which one do y choose?
<bazhang> acer_, english here
<acer_> 谁和我聊天啊
<manateeUser> #ubuntu is funny channel.
<bazhang> acer_, chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<manateeUser> All kinds of people
<iulikkk> chose microphone 2
<Xeno_XC> Hi. I am very new to ubuntu (just installed it for the first time an hour ago), and I would like to know how to add new fonts.
<acer_> all kinds of pepple
<cablop> acer_: 去
<manateeUser> #ubuntu is best channel to test irc client, so hot.... :)
<iulikkk> is that right?
<egsome> acer_, 请尝试加入 #ubuntu-cn
<acer_> yes
<cablop> acer_: duibuqi
<bazhang> manateeUser, please chat elsewhere
<acer_> everywhere
<gyyg> how can I check if my ubuntu is 64 bit?
<AbhiJit> !manual | Xeno_XC
<ubottu> Xeno_XC: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AbhiJit> gyyg, uname -a
<egsome> Xeno_XC, Just download the font file, then open it by double-click, then click the `install font` button.
<iulikkk> ok egsome changed connector
<egsome> iulikkk, Now working ?
<cablop> acer_: 去 ubuntu-cn 他们说中文啊
<Xeno_XC> egsome, does this apply only to TT fonts or opentype or both?
<acer_> 终于见到个说中文的啦
<greenday> it's meaningless if nobody can read your messages
<iulikkk> no doesnt work
<acer_> 知道啦
<egsome> Xeno_XC, Not sure, but I installed hundreds of fonts over time, and all with the same method.
<egsome> iulikkk, What is the connector you chose ?
<Xeno_XC> egsome, okay thanks, will try it
<iulikkk> microphone 2
<Babbla> i must have typed something incorrectly in my crontab commands... how do i view the error infromation from the command attempting to execute?
 * greenday shuts down the mandarin processor in the brain forever
<egsome> iulikkk, OK, Make sure the `mute` check box is un-checked above there ..
<intphack7> gEn
<sresu> Why should one use LTS over Standard release?
<ehcah> I'm having trouble getting a script to run correctly that will use WINE to open a small windows app. I can successfully run it from terminal. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/508806/
<Ken8521> sresu, if you're maintaining a bunch of systems on a network, would be one reason
<egsome> iulikkk, And the slider should be above 50% for example .
<iceroot> sresu: because you want a stable version without big changes over years
<intphack7> linux account user | name G:\root
<iulikkk> it's unchecked
<intphack7> shell access
<acer_> 怎么进阿？
<iulikkk> slider 100%
<greenday> sresu: lts is awesome like debian stable
<manateeUser> acer_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<egsome> iulikkk, Try to speak in the mic, Any signal shown below the slider ?
<Ken8521> greenday, i dunno about lts being 'awesome'.. 8.04 sucked.
<sresu> Ken8521: Thats really agreeable in cases of LTS Server - What about LTS Desktop?
<kw01f> hallo
<Ken8521> sresu, same basic concept, 3yrs of support.. makes it a lot easier if you're maintaining a lot of systems on a network.
<sresu> iceroot: Standard releases woudn't include much changes?
<iulikkk> 2 lines
<iulikkk> fixed
<intphack7> cool
<iceroot> sresu: every version doesnt include changes (just security fixes)
 * intphack7 c0Ol
<intphack7> ~
 * intphack7 c;\pause
<intphack7> c;\root
<intphack7> shell access;
<FloodBot3> intphack7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egsome> iulikkk, What was the problem ?
<kw01f> ich möchte eine Festplatte (mit mehreren Partitionen) sicher löschen, weil ich die verkaufen möchte. Reicht es als Device einfach /dev/sda anzugeben, oder muss ich das für jede Partition gesondert machen (also /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6) usw.?
<Ken8521> sresu, sometimes changes between releases are dramatic.. for instance, 8.10-9.04 was abit, as was 9.10-10.04...
<iceroot> sresu: but an lts version is supported for a longer range, so on a non-lts version you have to do a major update after 18months
<sresu> iceroot: Umm.. actually, I didn't get your point
<LjL> !de | kw01f
<ubottu> kw01f: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sresu> Ah-ok
<kw01f> sorry
<acer_> 怎么进ubuntucn
<iulikkk> the mic is  not working, internal mic on alc 1200 i think
<iceroot> sresu: in every ubuntu-version you only get security update, never new program-features (major update)
<LjL> acer_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<intphack7> noise sin intphack7
<manateeUser> acer_: I wonder how do you join here? ;p
<iulikkk> not sure
<egsome> iulikkk, I mean how you solved that, Just changing the connector ?
<intphack7> |774.help.user.x win112|lI
<Pici> intphack7: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<BluesKaj> !cn | acer_
<ubottu> acer_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<intphack7> ?question linux term,set
<iulikkk> no still no recording
<acer_> 都说人话
<egsome> iulikkk, You get signal when talk in the mic ?
<IdleOne> manateeUser: it is simple, irc lcients in Ubuntu are set to auto join this channel
<intphack7> 26OO;\term\root
<Ken8521> iceroot, sure there's changes other than just security updates
<iulikkk> no
<manateeUser> IdleOne: Ah. :)
<Pici> intphack7: What language?
<looksharp> hi guys i have lost the button in task bar which is switch between desktops
<looksharp> how can i got it back
<intphack7> hide user query | net stat uzer xpsite www.de.99.c
<ehcah> Is there a channel for script support?
<erUSUL> ehcah: #bash may be of help if it is a shell script
<bazhang> ehcah, #bash ?
<AbhiJit> looksharp, right click -> add to panel --> workspace switcher
<sresu> iceroot: All right. So, in that case if I stick to using Lucid and suppose later I want upgrade to some standard releases, then will I have problems?
<iulikkk> mic 1 has signal
<ehcah> Thanks Guys.
<iceroot> sresu: normally not
<iulikkk> but still no recording
<Frappuccino> Hi, i need help copying files from a laptop to another drive, create and check with crc of some sort(maybe md5um) to be thorough of both copy matches. i don't mind console. ;)
<iulikkk> egsome no signal
<cablop> ok... i' m using a netbook but kcryptd is not taking advantage of the two hyperthreads of CPU
<cablop> then apps tend to hang often
<sresu> iceroot: I'm not sure whether to continue with Lucid or upgrade to Meerkat
<cablop> kcryptd bottleneck... any suggestion?
<looksharp> lol i have completey remove my panel i want to add it again
<iceroot> sresu: never touch a running system
<looksharp> how can i?:
<iceroot> sresu: the most important sentence of all time
<AbhiJit> !panels | looksharp
<ubottu> looksharp: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<looksharp> ty
<iulikkk> originaly i had no internal speakers sound but now it's working
<iulikkk> i edited some file with a script picked from the net
<iulikkk> does that help?
<manateeUser> iulikkk: Can't you backup original file before edit it? :)
<iulikkk> i didn't do that
<iulikkk> speakers are working now
<iulikkk> but no recording on internal mic
<manateeUser> iulikkk: Best backup original file when you not sure, suggest for good behavior. :)
<matheussantos> Alguem ai pode me ajudar ?
<iulikkk> ok
<Pici> !br | matheussantos
<ubottu> matheussantos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Coded1> anyone used "scantv" before ?  I have a hauppage pvr 150 scanner with coax cable tv connected.  My provider seems to use odd ball channel offsets and I did a manual scan and saved it to a file.  How do I use this file with a program like ivtv-tune?
<Babbla> the error appears to be quotes in the crontab file... how do i escape or otherwise specify to use quotes in the command?
<LSannin_> mi entorno gnome no levanta alguien me ayuda
<LSannin_> my gnome environment does not raise someone help me
<AbhiJit> raise?
<Benoms> i just recovered my ubuntu install by following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but grub2 is not asking me what OS to boot to, it just goes stright into ubuntu.. is there a key i need to press to prompt grub to load?
<manateeUser> Benoms: I remember is Left shift. ...
<manateeUser> Benoms: IIRC
<Benoms> manateeUser: ok ill try that. thanks
<Coded1> Benoms, when at the grub menu press "c" then "root(hd0,<1,2,3>)" then "chainloader +1" then "boot"
<LSannin_> q looks good there is an error with desktop-file-utils
<Benoms> Coded1: the problem is that the grub menu doesn't show. left shift didn't work
<Coded1> Benoms, if you type root(hd0, then tab it will show you the partitions availible
<Coded1> Benoms, try esc
<chu> Don't suppose anyone here uses emacs and screen in conjunction?
<Coded1> Benoms, but u have to get it early ... right after your bios screen
<Benoms> Coded1: pressed esc constantly.. nothing ;(
<Pici> Benoms: The key for grub2 is shift.  Hold it down while you boot.
<LSannin_> update-desktop-database symbol lookup error: undefined symbol: g_malloc_n
<Benoms> Pici: thanks. when i do shift early I can the word 'Grub' come up then it just loads ubuntu automatically. I think its coz i lost my windows 7 info from the grub.cfg file ;(
<Babbla> why would quotes stop a command that otherwise works fine not work in the crontab?
<giovanni> ciao a tutti
<erUSUL> Babbla: show the command
<Pici> !it | giovanni
<ubottu> giovanni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Babbla> */1 * * * * /usr/bin/rsync -ah --delete --log-file-format="filename:%n, action:%o, bytes:%b" --log-file=/home/rls/cronlog /home/rls/sourcedir /home/rls/destdir/
<c3l> what kind of encryption does the alternate install use?
<Babbla> erUSUL, if i take out --log-file-format it works fine... if i do that command at the prompt it works fine
<erUSUL> Babbla: for cron % is special and you have to scape it http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/043
<Babbla> erUSUL,  oh damn i knew that and i didn't see it
<erUSUL> Babbla: probably cleaner is to make a script with the line in it and call that from cron
<Babbla> erUSUL, i was too focused on the ""s
<KillGuta> Guys, I'm trying to run an win application through wine which has the resolution different from the desktop, but the two bars appear.
<KillGuta> I also noticed that it happens only when desktop compositing happens
<KillGuta> *desktop compositing is enabled
<KillGuta> Damn cold :|
<Benoms> If i know that I have windows 7 installed on hd0,1 , how can i enter it into grub.cfg so that grub recognises it?
<Benoms> if theres nothing it grub at the moment?
<looksharp> which key is called supre ?!?!!
<Babbla> erUSUL, shoulda been keyed off by the sytax coloring being thrown off... thanks
<erUSUL> no problem
<Pici> looksharp: Usually the 'windows key'
<looksharp> I see ok thanks
<lduros> Hello, does anybody know if the Ubuntu font is available for use / reuse on materials such as printed documents and embedding in websites?
<klync> hello party people! i just tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup to fix my screwy key mappings (i'm using a mac keyboard) and i thought it worked until i realized my keys work fine in bash, they just screw up under screen.... any thoughts on how to troubleshoot this?
<mercenary> must be a screen conf
<c3l> what kind of encryption does the alternate installer use for the encryption option?
<klync> mercenary: brilliant! :P I'm checking through /etc/screenrc now. honestly, i never thought to look there until you mentioned it.
<ikiryo> where do i need to be for some php help?
<odb|fidel> ikiryo: maybe #php ? ;)
<ikiryo> cant get in :(
<ikiryo> but i'll keep trying
<odb|fidel> then use ##php
<ikiryo> oh
<ikiryo> still overflow
<odb|fidel> works here
<timcowlishaw> Hi all, have googled for this with no success (despite the fact i'm sure i've seen a HOWTO on it before), so am hoping your collective intellect can help me: I want to back up my system using tar, but I have an ecryptFS  encrypted home directory, which is (obviously) currently mounted. How can i backup my entire system (including the encrypted home dir) while excluding the mounted home dir?
<Pici> !register | ikiryo
<ubottu> ikiryo: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikiryo> oh ty
<chu> timcowlishaw: You'll need to do some reading, but this should say how: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<fgutmann_> Hi
<c3l> fgutmann_: hello
<abdelkader> salut
<G1BS0N> hello fagutman
<fgutmann_> I have  a question about domain names: Are domains ending in .local handled somehow different than others?
<abdelkader> hello
<timcowlishaw> chu: thanks! I've read the first post there, but will dig through the thread to see if there's any mention of ecryptFS
<erUSUL> fgutmann_: they are handled by zeroconf/avahi
<G1BS0N> .local yes
<reniferka> wow
<fgutmann_> erUSUL, oh, .. i thought there would be something like that ;)
<G1BS0N> ROFL
<fgutmann_> because when i try to ping  xxx.local it doesn't even try to resolve the ip by dns
<chu> timcowlishaw: On second thought, considering the mounted home directory, you'll probably need to use a LiveCD, or find out how to unmount from your user directory (I'm not sure how to do this, will do some googling).
<klync> hey mercenary i've gone through screenrc line by line with another machine (i'm ssh-ing into both) and they're identical. but my delete key works in one but not the other. any thoughts?
<fgutmann_> erUSUL, can you give me some more information about what zeroconf/avahi is trying to do and how i can prevent this usage?
<urna> timcowlishaw: use the --exclude option to tar for your homedir?
<erUSUL> fgutmann_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_configuration_networking
<chu> timcowlishaw: This gives some idea of how to unmount a /home directory: http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447626+1286548885831+28353475&threadId=594120
<fgutmann_> ok, i'll read about it or maybe just switch the domainname ;-)
<timcowlishaw> urna: that was my plan, but isn't the encrypted version of it somehow *within* the home dir? (mount tells me that /home/tim/.Private is mounted at /home/tim, so presumably i need to include /home/time/.Private while excluding everything else within /home/tim?
<c3l> what kind of encryption does the alternate installer use for the encryption option?
<klync> mercenary: fixed fwiw: http://mike.magin.org/2008/02/20/making-the-delete-key-work-in-screen-termcap-capabilities/
<Doonz> hey guys, is there a way i can install ubuntu over a debian install with only ssh access to the box?
<lvh> Can anyone tell me what the default monospace font is on Maverick?
<ralish_> Doonz: no.
<erUSUL> lvh: #ubuntu+1
<Doonz> ralish_: ok
<ralish_> Doonz: It's probably technically possible, but I'm not aware of any way to do it, and if there was a way that was documented, it would be completely unsupported
<ralish_> ie., when you get issues later on, no-one will help you, as it may be an issue from an unsupported upgrade, and not Ubuntu itself
<kool-aide> i just download an ubuntu.iso file...how can i check this file if it's ok or not?
<bazhang> kool-aide, md5 it
<erUSUL> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ralish_> put another way, you're far less likely to have problems just doing a clean install, than all kinds of weird issues later on
<c3l> what kind of encryption does the alternate installer use for the encryption option?
<timcowlishaw> aha! /home/tim/.Private is a symlink - i can just backuup excluding my home dir and it will pick up the excluded version, if anyone else with the same problem stumbles upon this
<timcowlishaw> thanks all!
<odb|fidel> Hi - i am wondering why my grub2 forces me to choose an os on a single os installation. my grub config in /etc/default/grub is here: http://pastie.org/1207804
<machelgdb> ciao
<WebWalker3D> there wouldn't happen to be someone that can tell me why running "winetricks dotnet30" returns errors, as in, it can't find registry entries to delete.
<machelgdb> !comandi
<chu> Don't suppose anyone here uses emacs with screen and has found a way to keep emacs' syntax highlighting intact?
<machelgdb> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<c3l> chu: I suggest asking in #emacs
<machelgdb> hallo
<machelgdb> it's italian
<bivo1> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<chu> c3l: cheers
<roygbiv> best way is to first rm *emacs*, then use vim
<machelgdb> !regole
<Rohanc> hai whenever I startup my Filezilla client in my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit system, it says - "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 64: incomplete entry ignored " how to correct it?
<kool-aide>  it's been my 3time i download the .iso file i mean the desktop i386.... :( can anyone give me a link where to download 10.04 lucid iso file? aside from the main site?
<sipior> roygbiv: editor trolling is, to put it mildly, not welcome here.
<machelgdb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<trans123> hello everyone
<machelgdb> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<roygbiv> heh
<kool-aide> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<odb|fidel> machelgdb: what are you trying to do?
<machelgdb> !download
<bazhang> machelgdb, not this network
<bivo1> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<trans123> I want to switch over from suse to ubuntu, I have downloaded image, how to boot ubuntu through usb
<erUSUL> !usb | trans123
<ubottu> trans123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<abountu> hello, I have a problem with my garmin, when I plug it to my machine, a disk appears in my file explorer (nautilus) but the drive doesn't look mounted correctly, I suspect a corrupt fs. (probably unplugged in a bad way)
<abountu> dmesg | tail --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TU7Nr4GJ
<abountu> anyone have any idea please?
<lindsaymobil22> Hey
<Auv5> Hey :)
<machelgdb> hallo
<machelgdb> halo
<lindsaymobil22> If i install the maverick RC, will it update to the RTM or will i have to do a dist-upgrade?
<machelgdb> ciao
<erUSUL> !final | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> lindsaymobil22: Further Maverick questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<trans123> I want the name of the tool which creates live usb
<G1BS0N> HELO
<fulton> pf18
<G1BS0N> GET
<c3l> trans123: unetbootin
<KhanFused> trans123 -- unetbootin
<TiK> trans123: unetbootin
<G1BS0N> whoops
<erUSUL> trans123: unetbootin or the usb creator in system>admin>
<G1BS0N> not telnet
<Rohanc> hai whenever I startup my Filezilla client in my Ubuntu 10.04 64bit system, it says - "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 64: incomplete entry ignored " how to correct it?
<trans123> is it available for suse, I have only suse on my PC
<machelgdb> god bay
<erUSUL> Rohanc: see what the line in that file looks like; may be corrupt
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: have you checked that line 64?
<KhanFused> trans -- http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<erUSUL> trans123: unetbootin shoud be aviable for many linuxes... ask in a suse channel
<odb|fidel> Hi - i am wondering why my grub2 forces me to choose an os on a single os installation. my grub config in /etc/default/grub is here: http://pastie.org/1207804
<trans123> ok
<Leman_IBM> Hey there
<odb|fidel> right now grub2 waits until i select the entry
<bazhang> trans123, unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Leman_IBM> recently I tried to install Ubuntu next to a Windows 7 OEM install, and all hell broke loose.
<Rohanc> erUSUL : odb|fidel : yupp, i have checkk that line actually it is an empty line, file ends there
<Leman_IBM> The Grub conflicted with Windows 7 and I had to start again from scratch.
<trans123> thanks guys
<trans123> got it
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: tried removing this empty line or adding and empty one?
<KhanFused> LEman -- which did you install first?
<Leman_IBM> If I install ARCH Linux next to a standard Ubuntu install (which I wiped the HD and started again to do) will I have any issues with the Grub?
<erUSUL> odb|fidel: afaics if you wait 3 seconds ubuntu will autoboot to the first entry
<odb|fidel> erUSUL: it doesnt
<odb|fidel> erUSUL: i would expect that 3 sec behaviour aswell
<erUSUL> Leman_IBM: depends on what the arch install do;
<Leman_IBM> Windows 7 came with the computer
<KhanFused> haven't explored w/ Win7 yet ... but in previous windows'es, if you load windows first, then linux, you're ok ... ah (you just posted follow up) ... um ... don't know if Win7 has changed their bootloader and made win7 not play nice without it
<Leman_IBM> erUSUL: Thanks.  Do you have any experience with Dual Booting different Linux distros?
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: yes.. I already did that.. u want me to check again?
<erUSUL> odb|fidel: i have basically the same default file with 5 seconds and it works as expected
<erUSUL> Leman_IBM: no
<odb|fidel> erUSUL: mind worked until i did upgrade to 10.10 - so continue asking in #ubuntu+1 ?
<odb|fidel> *mine*
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: tried both ideas?
<Leman_IBM> KhanFused: I suspect it was something to do with the proprietary Swap Partition that Lenovo had in there with the Windows 7 install
<KhanFused> Leman -- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/grub-wont-boot-windows-7-a-764813/
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: have you checked the project-mailinglist for that error?
<KhanFused> 10-27-2009, 08:15 PM -- he found a solution
<KhanFused> I guess Win7 wants to be in the master boot record
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: what's project-mailinglist? yupp I've tried the both
<KhanFused> haven't read the whole thread -- but there's tools avail. on the windows side to fix things
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: if the error is displayed on filezillas startup - i would check if that error was discussed there already or not
<KhanFused> ... and (after reading later in the thread) someone else disagreed .. they were able to get win7 and grub to play nice
<KhanFused> ... *shrug*
<Auv5> GRUB thinks that my Windows XP install on my laptop is "Windows 7 (loader)", just a little boot.cfg edit fixed that :D
<abountu> anyone have any idea please?
<abountu> hello, I have a problem with my garmin, when I plug it to my machine, a disk appears in my file explorer (nautilus) but the drive doesn't look mounted correctly, I suspect a corrupt fs. (probably unplugged in a bad way)
<abountu> dmesg | tail --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TU7Nr4GJ
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: #filezilla IRC channel has 15 users no one cares to even respond to my questions, I guess it is dead
<linux-k> #ubuntu-es
<Danellebreo> hey
<Danellebreo> can anyone here help ?
<AbhiJit> Danellebreo, yes if you ask the question
<Danellebreo> haha im sorry
<Danellebreo> so i did something and removed things i should'nt of is there a roll back cause ubuntu wont start up anymore it just hangs
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: i was talking about a google search - my first hit was: http://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/3132
<Oer> Danellebreo, boot in recovery, and fix it
<Danellebreo> it wont boot into recovery either
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: not a solution - buzt maybe a direction to go
<Danellebreo> it like stop at acpi or something
<KhanFused> Danell - boot from the ubuntu CD?
<c3l> whats the best way to fully encrypt my system, root, home, swap, all of it? the alternate installer is really confusing on this option. and there is no docummentation that I can find, is there some better method to encrypt the full system?
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: I was already been there, it was a 4 years ago post and it was resolved according to the official Filezilla staff
<AnxiousNut> guys, i want to use a a PC with to Ethernet interfaces that passes the network through it, and then for everyone to use the network, they will have to login with some accounts (i make them). Also, to be able to limit the bandwidth/internet usage quota. Can anyone please tell me what do i need? Is it a proxy server (squid)?
<root_> hello
<root_> hellp
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: mine seems similar , but when I open the file, there is an empty line after all
<Danellebreo> i remember thigns being delete i hope i didnt delte my dirrectory =.=
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: tried re-creating that file from scratch (somehow)
<bivo1> After updates last week I can't load into my wubi install of UNR. After the windows bootloader I get this error for a split second where grub should be loading: To (HD0,0) : NTFS5 NOWUBIDIR
<bivo1> To (HD0,1) : NTFS5
<snikkerz> :anxiousnut: squid will be your best bet yes.
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: you mean copy-paste the content and create a new file?
<snikkerz> :anxiousnut: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: I'm sorry I'm not an advanced user in this
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: why not?
<odb|fidel> k
<KhanFused> re: when the update manager says "A new version of Ubuntu is available -- want to upgrade" ... will that update do anything other than change entries in /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the new distro's repositories?
<odb|fidel> to be honest it was just a random idea anyways
<snikkerz> :anxiousnut: here if using ubuntu this probably a better link. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-transparent-squid-proxy-server-in-ubuntu.html
<youbun2> hello everyone!
<Danellebreo> how long does it usually take you guys to get into restore mode
<Danellebreo> it stops for me at ohci1394
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: yes I can understand at least u trying to make me do something.. fine let me try that copy-paste thing
<snikkerz> :youbun2: hello
<viruz> salut ;)
<AnxiousNut> snikkerz, I dont know what to say! I've asked this question in +4 channels and you're the only one who helped! Thank you!
<youbun2> is ubuntu 10.10 to use with "old" computers?
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: beware of the file permissions
<AbhiJit> :o
<Pici> youbun2 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<SixThreeOh> What the desktop thing for unbuntu that makes the windows all bendy and stuff using the gfx extendor card?
<odb|fidel> SixThreeOh: compiz?
<erUSUL> SixThreeOh: System>Preferences>Appearance@@effects tab
<erUSUL> !ccsm > SixThreeOh
<ubottu> SixThreeOh, please see my private message
<nuuwnhuus> compizconfig indeed.. it has al the settings you can dream of..
<KhanFused> Danell -- http://www.google.com/search?q=ohci1394&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Danellebreo> can anyone let me the average time it takes for ubuntu to get through recovery
<snikkerz> :sixthreeoh: compiz
<KhanFused> that's what ohci1394 is
<Danellebreo> im gonna probably have to reformat huh =[?
<electro> how do you configure rsyslog to access remote syslog messages?
<electro> -c4 ?
<viruz> <? echo('hello !'); ?>
<remix> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<BlaDe^> can I search a directory (and all subdirectories) replacing a specific string with another one?
<Pici> BlaDe^: On a filename or within the files themselves?
<BlaDe^> within the files
<ehcah> Can anyone critic a launcher command: /etc/init.d/./q-see.sh
<ehcah> It works from terminal.
<KhanFused> Blade -- that would, I think, be a sed statement ... in terminal
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  your use of /./ is a little weird.
<KhanFused> haven't worked with those in an age
<Pici> BlaDe^: find /some/path -exec sed s/word/replacement/ -i \;   Read up on sed and/or find for more details.
<ehcah> Dr_Willis: I have tried every example I can find on the web for launching scripts.
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  why are you doing this from init.d anyway?  whats the point of the script?
<cx42net> hi!
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: this is the file that causes error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/508856/ and then this is the log file of the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/508858/  can u check it?
<BlaDe^> Pici:  would that work for symbols?
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  chmod +x whatever.sh  ./whatever.sh or /full/path/to/whatever.sh   works.
<BlaDe^> I want to replace {baseurl}/forums with {baseurl}/
<ehcah> Tried that. But, I will try again.
<BlaDe^> i guess I can just escape the slashes tho
<Dr_Willis> ehcah:  you are doing somthing wrong then.. thats a rather basic feature of bash
<Pici> BlaDe^: Yes, but you may need to escape them.  Try with just: sed s/this/that/ filename      Without the -i, it'll just echo the changes and not make them.
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: what was the file again /etc/mailcap right?
<cx42net> I don't understand what's going on : I have ubuntu 10.10 installed on a ssd and today after reboot, everything went crazy : I didn't had the menu bar (with time, icons, notifications, etc), firefox crashes after 5 seconds, apt-get gives me a segmentation fault about a depot with a wrong signature (an ubuntu original depot)
<cx42net> what's going on ?
<Pici> cx42net : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<BlaDe^> Pici: sed: -e expression #1, char 20: unknown option to `s'
<josh_> hello i seem to be having a problem with my boot menu, since i have a windows 7 partition and an ubuntu partion it automatically boots the ubuntu without giving me an option to boot the windows
<cx42net> ok Pici, sorry for the mess here
<BlaDe^> sed s/\{baseurl\}\/forums/\{baseurl\}\/ /
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: use , or # instead of / to separate sed commands. that way you do not have to scape /
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: cleaner
<gilaniali> whats a good way to clone a server?
<BlaDe^> okay, and what about { or } do they need escaping?
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: dunno; wont hurt afaics
<sudoer> what is the package to install locate/updatedb on my system?
<waterfly> hola necesito ayuda con ubuntu 10.10 y una tarjeta grafica nvidia 10.10
<j0f0> Looking for help with my broken MBR and a grub install that wont install correct, any experts here that can help me out?
<Dr_Willis> !find updatedb
<ubottu> Found: nss-updatedb
<erUSUL> !info mlocate
<ubottu> mlocate (source: mlocate): quickly find files on the filesystem based on their name. In component main, is standard. Version 0.22.2-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 50 kB, installed size 564 kB
<josh_> Does anyone know why my boot menu doesnt show up???
<sudoer> i dont thx!
<sudoer> mlocate
<mercenary> mlocate better than locate?
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  no MENU at all. or no windows entry in the menu? the shift key can make the menu show up.  reruning 'sudo update-grub' Might make it see the windows install and  add it to the menus
<gilaniali> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Dr_Willis> mercenary:  the way i read it the locate system by default is using mlocate.
<josh_> thank you, i will try that it just never gives me an option anymore of which partition I would like to boot from
<BlaDe^> okay yeah it works with #
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  shift key to force th4 menu to show up. if update-grub dosent find windows.. well chedck with 'sudo fdisk -l' that the windows isntall is there. :)
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: sorry for the late reply, file of  /etc/mailcap is http://paste.ubuntu.com/508856/
<josh_> shift during boot right?
<Danellebreo> okay so pretty much this is what i did i hit synaptic package manager and hit mark all upgrades and pushed apply
<Danellebreo> after that i couldnt boot anymore
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: error log is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/508858/
<BlaDe^> when I use the find command it spams sed: no input files, though
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: what file command a re you using ?
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: what *find* command are you using ?
<BlaDe^> find / -exec sed s#{baseurl}/forums/#{baseurl}/# -i \;
<Pici> BlaDe^: oh, forgot something: find /some/path -exec sed s/word/replacement/ -i {} \;
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: that is not the regular content of mailcap at all - at least as far as i know
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: ok help with this if u know anything to do
<maedox> BlaDe^: searching from / ?
<BlaDe^> changed that now
<KhanFused> When the update manager says "A new version of Ubuntu is available -- want to upgrade" ... will that update do anything other than change entries in /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the new distro's repositories?     I want to update from karmic to lucid (yeah, I know, I'm slow) ... the auto-updater usually won't touch any other repositories--leaving me with a mess to clean up later (deprecated packages, things un-installed, 
<BlaDe^> find /var/www/www.<my-url>.com/forums/skins/ -exec sed s#{baseurl}/forums/#{baseurl}/# -i {} \;
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: mailcap should handle mime-types afaik - not some random html/script/vlc thing
<maedox> ah ok :)
<BlaDe^> it says stuff like: forums/skins/default/images: not a regular file
<BlaDe^> is it only trying directories, or are all the .php files done now?
<maedox> BlaDe^: you can add -type f to find
<maedox> BlaDe^: it will try to sed everything it finds
<maedox> -type f means files
<BlaDe^> ok
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: so my installation went wrong somewhere?
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: and the sed command will only replace the first match on each line
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: how do I fix this?
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: fix your mailcap file
<BlaDe^> hmm erUSUL what if I use /g on the regex? that's the correct modifier right?
<BlaDe^> or i can just run it a couple of times i guess
<josh_> using the shift key during the boot did not open the menu :(
<erUSUL> Rohanc: and sed -i will break symbolic links iirc
<josh_> it just continued booting ubuntu instead of giving me a choice
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: in your case will be #g ;P you changed the delimiter char; remember?
<odb|fidel> Rohanc: google how to re-generate that file or similar. i do not have the solution for you. working on my grub issue right now - but you should have the way to go now
<BlaDe^> yeah, you know what I mean thuogh :D
<kool-aide> seems 10.04 wont let me download the .iso file :( 4th try failed again....i got stuck at 255mb and it's not moving :(
<Rohanc> odb|fidel: hmm.. ok fine buddy :)
<Rohanc> erUSUL: can u explain it a bit more?
<erUSUL> Rohanc: soory the line was meant for another person
<j0f0> If ill tell you that im a very pretty blond girl from sweden, will that that improve the chance for getting some help? :)
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  Try the torrents? Servers may be  getting some work done on them in preperation for the 10th.
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: and sed -i will break symbolic links iirc
<Rohanc> erUSUL: fine.. ok
<josh_> good tactic j0f0 haha
<erUSUL> j0f0: of course but we need pics in advance :D
<j0f0> wesure ill see what i can do...
<istevenmon> hi guys how can i use the vrrpd -auth flag i cant seem to get it right
<erUSUL> !details | j0f0
<ubottu> j0f0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BlaDe^> erUSUL:  too late now :( lol
<josh_> does anyone know how I can get my boot menu to appear so i can choose to start up my windows partition or my ubuntu partition
<BlaDe^> i'll fix any errosr that popup
<BlaDe^> thanks a lot for your help !!
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  you did rerun 'sudo update-grub' ?
<josh_> yes
<j0f0> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/wallpaper/?q=ubuntu&order=9&offset=72#/d19g9xx
<erUSUL> BlaDe^: no problem
<josh_> and i tried the shift
<josh_> it still skipped the boot menu alltogether and loaded ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  the grub2 docs/guides mentuion what to change in /etc/default/grub to force it to show a menu every time..  you might want to LOOK in /boot/grub/grub.cfg   to see if there IS a entry for windows in there
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> i REALLY find it annoying how the defauklt grub setup likes to hide the menu.
<Dr_Willis> could be you are just not hitting the shift key at the right time.. i always set it to NEVER hide.
 * erUSUL agrees with Dr_Willis 
<josh_> i hit the shift key so many times
<j0f0> <erUSUL>sure, latest Ubundu desk 10.10 installed it and grub refuse to install correctly. I have to hd's one with OS X 10.5.8 and the other with Ubuntu... How am i to install Grub in a correct way so i can dual boot?
<erUSUL> j0f0: osX ? is a an apple computer? efi instead of bios?
<josh_> okay i have grub.cfg open what exactly am i looking for
<Dr_Willis> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  --> comment it out. # at the front, or delete the 0 so its juyst GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=     - From what i am reading
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  seeif theres a mentuon of windows in the file anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  it could be its not seeing the windows install. and thats why its hiding the menu.
<j0f0> erUSUL, no its a regular pc, it's callad a hackintosh :)
<erUSUL> commenting out all that has HIDDEN is enough
<erUSUL> !grub2 | j0f0
<ubottu> j0f0: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  some line like --->  menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<josh_> the word hidden isnt even found in the document
<josh_> no mention of windows either
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  hidden is a setting in the /etc/default/grub file.. NOT grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> if Windows isent even shown in the grub.cfg then it sounds liek its not seeing your windows install at all
<erUSUL> j0f0: follow the instructions there that explain how to recover grub from a livecd. the grub install has to be done to the hd that boots according to bios.
<josh_> i mean windows 7 is there i can access the files on it i just cannot boot windows
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  heres my grub.cfg as an example --> http://pastebin.com/guyjkRpv
<erUSUL> j0f0: also further help with 10.10 in #ubuntu+1 ; thanks
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  You could always add a entry for windows in the /etc/grub.d/40_custom  file.  but you shouldent have to do that.
<kool-aide> in windows os.....we can find all the programs we installed at c:/program files/ what about here in ubuntu? there's bin/ there's usr/ var/ which one? sorry but im just confused and pls help me by giving link about those folders and their purpose...thanx
<Dr_Willis> josh_:  the ubuntu forums also may mention windiows not getting seen, and possible work arounds/fixs
<erUSUL> j0f0: and well; i am sure i am not the first one to notice but you look exactly like Jessica Alba (btw nice shoulder tatoo ) XXDD
<Dr_Willis> kool-aide:  not everything is in c:/program files/ either. :) thats just a 'default' commonly used..
<androidbruce|lap> does anyone recommend any other screen utilities besides byobu?
<erUSUL> !fhs | kool-aide
<ubottu> kool-aide: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<nothingspecial> androidbruce|lap: What do you mean?
<j0f0> erUSUL: oki thanx! btw, im using a disc called BOOT123 i think its some kind of small linux dist made to recover broken systems or whatever, and i can start OS X from that disc. So i guess its not going to be impossible to fix it?
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  other then screen, and the tweaked screen.  those are the 2 screens. :) theres one or 2 that  sort of do a similer thing.. but no where near as good as screen.
<kool-aide> thanx for the link erUSUL and thanx Dr_Willis ;)
<erUSUL> j0f0: probably; but a ubuntu livecd would be a better tool to fix it
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  one is tmux I think
<erUSUL> kool-aide: « man hier »
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, if i try to run 'screen' it tells me to try 'byobu' is that what i should be doing?
<Dr_Willis> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 172 kB, installed size 416 kB
<j0f0> hehe, yeah we kind of look alike dont we?
<nothingspecial> androidbruce|lap: editing your .screenrc can be useful
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  use what you want. I use screen. I dont like the features of byobu
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  byobu is screen with a fancy setup/configs
<nothingspecial> Dr_Willis: I like byobu
<kexman_> what do i have to do with an nvidia card to make 1280x1024 available on my system ?
<josh_> okay i am going to try the shift thing one more time
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, gotcha thanks a lot
<j0f0> erUSUL: can i use the netinstaller i've used to install Ubuntu with?
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, i just recently learned about the uses of 'screen'
<SixThreeOh> plug it into the isa/pci/pcie/agp slot
<SixThreeOh> then, install the driver if it doesn't seem to find it
<SixThreeOh> you can probably apt-cache nvidia for that
<Valmyr> very basic question, guys. I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I started Firefox, and got to a page which needed Flash player, so it sent me to the flash download page. On the flash download page, I have a choice of which version to install, should I choose "APT for ubuntu 9.04+"?
<erUSUL> j0f0: no
<kexman_> androidbruce|lap: fantastic aint'it ?:D
<SixThreeOh> search*
<Valmyr> and also, if I choose that and click "download" I get a message saying "this link needs to be opened with an application. Choose the application to open it with."
<androidbruce|lap> kexman_, LOVE IT!
<Dr_Willis> Valmyr:   use the package manager to install flash. dont just 'download it' like the browser suggest
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Valmyr> ok, thanks guys
<erUSUL> Valmyr: just install the package ubuntu-restricted-extras from aplications>Ubuintu software center
<linduxed> so i've got a box that hasn't got the deluser script/command, so what are the steps for completely removing a user?
<Valmyr> will do
<kexman_> androidbruce|lap: i know the feeling :D
<detrix> Hi, I am trying to set up LAMP.  I think I messed up the password that PHP uses to access MySQL.  How do I re-run the configuration?  is it dpkg --configure PHP??? or something like that???
<j0f0> erUSUL: my dvd burner is broken is there any tool i could use straight from my usb thumb drive?
<androidbruce|lap> detrix, you should probably read up on the xampp site http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<erUSUL> j0f0: you can use unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick with the livecd iso
<erUSUL> j0f0: unetbootin works in osX iirc
<Braber01> hi all! is it worth it to learn perl?
<detrix> androidbruce, thankx
<Braber01> just wondering.
<androidbruce|lap> erUSUL, do you know how to create multiple boots from one usb stick?
<j0f0> erUSUL: thanks thats great!
<manu__> people when is linuxmint going to release...as we know ubuntu 10.10 is getting released in another 2 days
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  i use grub2 and its feature to boot iso files to do that. :)
<erUSUL> androidbruce|lap: nope; but i am sure there are some good tutorials in the web ;P
<Dr_Willis> manu__:  we have nothing to do with mint.. ask in the mint channel/forumx
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, ohh hmm i need to rtfm of Grub2 then
<erUSUL> Braber01: it depends. what for?
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  that PenDriveLinux web site has some scripts/tools to help automate it.. but i dont think its using grub2.. i may be wrong..
<erUSUL> probably using syslinux
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  check my http://delicous.com/dr_willis/grub2 links
<SixThreeOh> What's up with dev in ubuntu?
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Braber01> erUSL system admin, I'm thinking about taking that class next smester and want to know which lang would be best suited
<Dr_Willis> SixThreeOh:  clarify the exact probblem to the channel.
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  perl is not to hard to learn.. and can be real handy.
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  the more languages you learn the easier it is to learn new ones. :)
<SixThreeOh> tabtab is fubared
<erUSUL> Braber01: wont hurt;
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, man i really need to use Delicious
<kelevra> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and I am wondering since I would only like windows to run final fantasy XIV is there a way to make a virtual windows inside of ubuntu so i can run the game??
<androidbruce|lap> this is a nice way of aggregating how-to's
<Braber01> thank you erUSUL'
<SixThreeOh> has it beens made folders only?
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  yea. I search there first most of the time now instead of google  to get better 'tutorial' type links.
<Licuadora> xrender
<SixThreeOh> naughty naughty, bash != windows search box
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  yep.  I hit 'tag' instead of bookmak these days.
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, right now i live in chrome and bookmark everything and chrome is synced with my google account so al of mybookmarks are saved
<Dr_Willis> SixThreeOh:  im pretty sure that NO ONE in this channel has a clue what you are going on about.  Is there an actual ubuntu support question?
<Dr_Willis> androidbruce|lap:  i likle how i can go to delicious from other pcs/browsers or give out my list to friends. :)
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, definitely
<androidbruce|lap> Dr_Willis, im stuck installing Chrome then logging in
<SixThreeOh> I hit tab tab, and it doesn'tshow everything
<kelevra> is there a way to install a game for windows on ubuntu via cd
<AbhiJit> !wine | kelevra
<ubottu> kelevra: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<androidbruce|lap> kelevra, you could try using Wine, but i've never gamed with wine
<androidbruce|lap> i prefer to never use closed source proprietary software if at all possible, so wine is not much use to me :)
<c3l> whats the best way to fully encrypt my system, root, home, swap, all of it? the alternate installer is really confusing on this option. and there is no docummentation that I can find, is there some better method to encrypt the full system?
<kelevra> i can just make a clean install from wine as if it were windows?
<androidbruce|lap> kelevra, a clean install of the game?
<kelevra> yes
<Dr_Willis> tab twice in a terminal window here  prints out --> Display all 3980 possibilities? (y or n)
<Dr_Willis> kelevra:  delete the .wine directory :) that will totally remove anything installed via wine.
<androidbruce|lap> kelevra, ^
<kelevra> for example it will install as if it were on windows
<c3l> kelevra: wine is not a virtual windos system in your linux, it is a compatibility layer for windows applications
<c3l> kelevra: oh, you ment your game
<kelevra> sorry im really new at ubuntu
<androidbruce|lap> c3l, yeah he is trying to play a game designed for windows
<kobok> SixThreeOh: does this fix tabtab? env -i TERM=$TERM bash --noprofile --norc
<kelevra> but its so much faster and it has so much more to offer than windows
<androidbruce|lap> kelevra, you may run into issues with direct x
<kelevra> thats what i was thinking
<c3l> kelevra: yeah, wine creates an environement in ~/.wine/drive_c/ that looks exactly like windows for a program installed there
<j0f0> erUSUL: another question; do you know why my computer kind of freezes when i come to the login menu? My mouse wont work for over a minute its like its beeing detatched and then everything works smooth...
<thismamacooks200> is there a chat room for help with gyachi improved?
<listerdl> Do you guys actually use WINE?
<androidbruce|lap> listerdl, ha no
<listerdl> ha thought so!
<kelevra> oh one more thing I have no sound at all
<theabyssdragon> I use wine for Microsoft Office
<androidbruce|lap> listerdl, i've installed mozilla for windows to get a few things working
<listerdl> sound is always an issue with ubuntu/linux
<erUSUL> j0f0: no; sorry ...
<thismamacooks200> wine=enabling dependence on the beast
<androidbruce|lap> theabyssdragon, yeah i did that for my wife but now we are all open office
<listerdl> look at the forums lots of help ubuntuforums.com
<androidbruce|lap> did you guys see that open office has been forked? and will not be LibreOffice
<androidbruce|lap> now**
<erUSUL> wine=enabling a route of scape from the beast
<kelevra> i have tried that but they all say the same thing that doesnt work
<theabyssdragon> I like open office, but I need 100.0% compatibility for school work
<androidbruce|lap> theabyssdragon, most of the time i have no issues, it's pretty rare. I also love google docs
<Whitorr> androidbruce|lap, yeah... that started when Oracle bought Sun
<researcher123> hi
<androidbruce|lap> Whitorr, yeah and now Novell and Google are taking it on! im excited
<Whitorr> androidbruce|lap, but this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<c3l> theabyssdragon: openoffice has 100% compatibility(?)
<androidbruce|lap> Whitorr, sorry :/
<SixThreeOh> In apt-get, is it possible to install only the dependencies for a package, but not the package its self
<androidbruce|lap> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<kelevra> wait does everyone else have sound on their ubuntu??
<listerdl> you can open word docs with ease right? Using OpenOffice?
<androidbruce|lap> listerdl, yes
<ubuntu> hey, guys
<erUSUL> SixThreeOh: you can use build-dep ( that will install the dev packages too for compiling )
<theabyssdragon> c3l: the biggest issues I've run into is formatting, which is a pretty big deal when organizing a thesis; other than that, no issues
<androidbruce|lap> whoa, someone's nick is ubuntu
<Furi> sorry, firefox addon
<Furi> sets my nick to ubuntu
 * androidbruce|lap bows down to ubuntu
<SixThreeOh> thanks maybe that will fixed things
<androidbruce|lap> Furi, ohh lol
<Furi> heh
<Furi> anyways, i sorta need some help about window manager
<erUSUL> theabyssdragon: formatting is an horror in any wordprocessor with big documents. latex rulez ;P
<listerdl> does anyone here ever have/had issues with skype?
<Rescue9> Can someone point me in the right direction for a google search. I'm trying to configure a package conf file, but don't want it overwritten with every update. Isn't there a way to have a separate conf file that doesn't get overwritten?
<Valmyr> Dr_Willis, ubottu and erUSUL - I installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and now my Firefox shows the addon "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.9rc2", however, Flash video on the BBC page will still not play.
<[KS]> what does load average of 0.xx means?
<[KS]> 0.xx percent?
<erUSUL> Rescue9: conf files are not overwritted with updates... and in dist-upgrades you are susually asked what to do
<dajhorn> Rescue9: Use the `dpkg-divert` program.  Dpkg doesn't think that the file being overwritten is a configuration file.
<sacarlson> listerdl: last problem I had in skype was when I ran in 64bit mode.  now in 32bit it works fine
<erUSUL> [KS]: load average is the number of task in runable state
<Rescue9> erUSUL dajhorn: Thanks guys. Appreciate that
<[KS]> less than zero?
<c3l> theabyssdragon: oh, you havent encountered latex yet? worlds best tyepsetting system :) used all over the world by science academics, I recently started using it to format my schoolstuff, its the best
<erUSUL> [KS]: is an average, most computers have high idle times
<Valmyr> Anyone? I'm having problems playing Flash in Firefox on my Ubuntu install.
<kelevra> is something wrong with my computer if whenever i start up ubuntu it says unable to enumerate usb port 2 like 40 times before loading ubuntu
<theabyssdragon> c3l: I'm only familiar with its use within products like MATLAB; I'll have to look into the original, thanks
<[KS]> erUSUL right, thank you
<listerdl> Hey I have just installed FreetuxTV works really well - anyone else tried it?
<listerdl> im in tokyo and am watching italian news channel perfectly well :)
<erUSUL> [KS]: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_%28computing%29
<kelevra> because the unable to enumerate message is somewhat irritating on every start up
<Whitor> Hi all, I frequently have a problem where I lose certain input capabilities in X... i'll retain mouse control and the ability to click on program icons to start them, but I cannot input anything into those programs with my keyboard... (ie. I can open X-Chat, but I can't type my question) But if I switch to a terminal, I can login and issue a sudo reboot .... (the only way I know how to fix the issue) any ideas ?
<Whitor> If I click on the power icon int the upper right in gnome, no drop down menu appears, so I can't log out that way
<Whitor> No drop down menu's appear
<[KS]> erUSUL, so for multicore processor (i7 i.e.) load of 1.4 for example means 8.4 processes?
<[KS]> so .4 are waiting?
<[KS]> or do I need to multiply (i.e. quad-core has max load of 4) ?
<Furi> can i get some help with window manager?
<researcher123> I want 1 pc in my lab of 25 computers to control login sessions of all the users.The lab is in LAN.What should I do
<Cpt_Zyph> hi guys im trying to tweek out my unity user interface on the netbook release
<Cpt_Zyph> but i cant quite get it to look like the orginal picture i saw on the ubuntu.com link for the netbook features.. which is what i would prefer for this tiny screen..
<_mrn_ver_> hi all
<Furi> i'd like to know how to turn off a program via terminal
<_mrn_ver_> i am using ubuntu 10.04
<go|dfish> Furi: you can kill it..
<Cpt_Zyph> Furi kill command google that and it will give you many walk throughs on how to kill apps
<_mrn_ver_> i dint find any system call related to keyrings in my distro like "add_key" and "request_key"
<_mrn_ver_> are not these system calls shipped in this distro??
<_mrn_ver_> or are there any other forms of these system calls?
<Cpt_Zyph> wait a second are these pics on the ubuntu netbook features of the new release version for 10.10 not 10.4?? maybe thats why 9i cant set it up the same..
<olx69> how can I shutdown ubuntu in kde? there is no option for this, only system/sleep
<Cpt_Zyph> u can use terminal btu there should be a button of some kind to shut down in kde just like the gnome versions .. atleast there always has been before
<Cpt_Zyph> so can anyone help me with making my unity interface look like the pictures on http://ubuntu.com/netbook/features ??
<sacarlson> researcher123 control login?  like enable access to there accounts?  at the time we did something like that by having all the computers synced with the same /etc/password and /etc/shardow files
<olx69> in gnome there is a red button 'off', but no in kde menu
<Cpt_Zyph> i cant get the side buttons to look like that at all
<researcher123> sacarlson: I thought of LDAp
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 well there are some articalls i found on google right away.. about your issue..
<Dr_Willis> olx69:   log out, then use the menus at the kdm/gdm login screen.. if using KDE from GDM or gnome from KDE. some times not all the power off options are shown
<sacarlson> researcher123: I don't know much about ldap.  that might work.  I guess you can use something like freeradius
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 u can as alwayws use the terminal which is nice and fast anyways... till u learn how to add that to hte gui do you not know how to do it via command?
<researcher123> sacarlson: whats freeradius
<kelevera> has anyone been able to figure out how to get sound to work on 10.04
<sacarlson> researcher123: but I never used it.  freeradius is a athentication accounting system
<olx69> halt, shutdown -P etc is known
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera sound works 100% for me just fine out of the box.. wanna be more spacific?
<researcher123> sacarlson: where can I get that
<olx69> but even if I use a gui ...
<Cpt_Zyph> i believe its shutdown -h now
<kelevera> Whenever i install ubuntu on my computer the speakers dont work
<sacarlson> researcher123: you can get the one on ubuntu sudo atp-get install freeradius
<kelevera> the headphones work and everything
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 have you googled this problem yet friend?? there are a million links with people talking about this issue
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 im sure in there they have solutions
<researcher123> sacarlson: thanks.im trying
<sacarlson> researcher123: there is also jradius
<researcher123> ok
<olx69> I'm still googling but found now solution yet
<researcher123> im trying
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera if your head phones work then its not your OS.. its your hardware.. either you have 2 sound cards and head phones go into one but the hardware should be controlled by smae thing so ..
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 rgr that one sec
<sacarlson> researcher123: but seems like rsync with ssh the /etc/password and /etc/shadow would be way easyier
<Spider_F1ed> can you help me with bash command to download the page and show me something form it? it should be something like wget page.com | grep blabla?
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera how can head phones work but speakers not if the hardware is not working<?? do you have multi sound cards??
<researcher123> sacarlson: But I dont know whole method to do this
<kelevera> i dont think i have multiple sound cards
<juk> Spider_F1ed: use curl
<Spider_F1ed> ok
<olx69> switch off audio for system messages as a solution for shutdown via kde menu??
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera do you have a laptop desktop??? were are you pulging in head phones / speakers and what ports.. are they both r jacks or is one usb etc
<researcher123> sacarlson: can u get me commands sequence to be executed
<coonlokht> hi
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 no
<sacarlson> researcher123: with rsync it just makes sure that your master computer will have the same contents as your 24 other systems
<kelevera> laptop, and the port that shows a little headphone icon, jacks
<coonlokht> i just deleted /var/run/samba/*
<coonlokht> how can i reinstall samba ?
<Cpt_Zyph> olx69 there is a section talking abuot settings in kde that allows you to disable shutdown options .. when using the leave button some say they have re added the shutdown option to that be swaping the settings from settings menu
<researcher123> sacarlson: how do i go about it
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  why do you want to?
<coonlokht> to retreve /var/run/samba file
<del_diablo> Hello, I need some help to compile the gimp normalmap plugin. It just fails at attempts to compile http://www.fpaste.org/Z49Y/
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  sudo apt-get remove samba install samba
<Dr_Willis> or was there a 'reinstall' option...
<researcher123> Im a teahcer who has to let access to 25 students
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: a full reinstallation
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: don't work
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: reinstall
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  perhaps purge and then reinstall it.
<researcher123> sacarlson:  Im a teacher who has to let access to 25 students and only authorised students can use the laboratory
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: i don't have /var/run/samba/ content
<kelevera> and even when it is in the jack the sound is low
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: don't worh
<Dr_Willis>  /var/run/ is made  when the samba swerfice starts up i thought
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: don't work
<ganeshran> hi do you know command to restart wireless router?
<researcher123> sacarlson: hence the question
<sacarlson> researcher123: rsync is almost the same syntax as rcp  so sudo rsync /etc/password system2:/etc/password  I think
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: dpkg --purge also doen't worh
<coonlokht> work
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera sounds like you have a hardware problem
<researcher123> ok
<kelevera> the sound works perfectly in windows
<Cpt_Zyph> kelevera i missed somej of what ya said sry im at work one sec
<youbun2> what come after x86 architecture?
<Dr_Willis> Theres no /var/run/anything   in the samba package.
<sacarlson> researcher123: yes I understand your a teacher or admin.  but do any students have admin rights?
<Braber01> Dr_Willis /var/run/* starts under your root dir.
<researcher123> sacarlson: Admin right not to students but to lab assistants and me  only
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  and i think /var/run/samba is made by samba when it starts up.  just not sure how to prove that.
<coonlokht> mm
<coonlokht> don't work without it
<saihtam> some problems with the repositories now?
<h0ho> hey guys im using ubuntu 64-bit server on my vps. I've installed mysql but mysqld.sock is missing.  I've tried running "/etc/init.d/mysql start" but it just fails, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  is tehre a /var/run/samba directory at all?
<sacarlson> researcher123: so say you use your office or master computer as the point to change rights.  so when it's changed there you can run a cron or script at the time of change to change all the systems at the same time
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: yep
<researcher123> sacarlson: true
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -ld /var/run/samba
<Dr_Willis> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 280 2010-10-08 12:14 /var/run/samba
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  with those permissions?
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: yep
<saihtam> anyone else have problems with apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  so its empty? does 'sudo service samba restart' give any error messages?
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: yep
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: but
<sacarlson> researcher123: so I guess I would just right a bash script that I guess you or only admin could run would modify all systems /etc/password and /etc/shadow would be the way to go
<coonlokht> no connexion is possible to samba
<coonlokht> the log says
<coonlokht> tdb problems
<coonlokht> on log.smbd
<researcher123> sacarlson: but im too new to do it correctly
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  i have several .tdb files in that dir.. not sure what they are. I Seem to recall them being some password databases or somthing. Id have to reread that using samba book to remeber.
<coonlokht> /var/log/smbd:tdb(/var/run/samba/gencache.tdb): tdb_reopen: file dev/inode has changed!
<sacarlson> researcher123: give me a name of one of your lab computers
<saihtam> samba is not the name of the deamon its smbd
<coonlokht> saihtam, yep
<youbun2> what comes after x86 architecture?
<sacarlson> researcher123: are your systems named or are they just numbers?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if a sudo dkg-reconfigure samba (or was it smbd?) would remake those.
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: it's more complicate
<coonlokht> thanks anyway
<researcher123> sacarlson: desktop1, desktop2 etc are the names of computers
<Dr_Willis> coonlokht:  yea. I skimmed that part of the books on samba. :)
<chee> has the ubuntu netinstall image changed to fdisk from parted for 10.10 ?
<coonlokht> Dr_Willis: reconfigure don't work
<sacarlson> researcher123: and they are static address or the dns will keep feeding these names?
<coonlokht> i'll chck
<researcher123> sacarlson: they are static
<henning> Hello :) I've just installed the fglrx drivers for my ATI card and works perfect except for one thing. I run dual monitors, my laptop display and one 26" display. As it is now the laptop display is the desktop display but how can I make my 26" monitor the desktop display?
<Linuturk> what cd image do I need to do an OEM install?
<chee> i mean, did the 10.04 netinstall image use gnu parted?
<gus3> I'm looking at High Availability set on some ubuntu servers. I'm leaning towards HAProxy.  Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks all.
<olx69> ok, plasmoids doesn't help to shutodwn via kde menu :(
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04 can anybody help me troubleshoot?
<sacarlson> researcher123: ok  me not being smart in bash would just right a 50 line script with rsync to each the files from start change to the rest
<AbhiJit> gus3, #ubuntu-server
<gus3> thanks
<Ken8521> SealedWithAKiss, it's not muted is it?
<SealedWithAKiss> Ken8521, no.
<researcher123> sacarlson: thats just great n we never met each other yet this act
<Ken8521> is the volume all the way up?
<sacarlson> researcher123: let me write you a two line of it to you and I'll send you a copy you can continue
<choi> how can i block certain ports using firehol? it's too complicated
<researcher123> ok
<Linuturk> nvm
<jaapz> hey guys, im using maverick for a while now, but suddenly my wireless network has dissappeared
<jaapz> in the network applet it says: "wireless is disables"
<researcher123> :-D
<ganeshran> sorry for repeating. maybe someone else knows. Do you know how to restart the wireless router from ubuntu
<SealedWithAKiss> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04 can anybody help me troubleshoot? I have followed the traditional troubleshooting guide and nothing appears to help - lspci -v displays my card so I believe it's a driver problem.
<lureyz> Why is 64 bit version of ubunt, not recommended for daily usage?
<AbhiJit> ahhh
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> !64 | lureyz its supported that web page is not correct
<ubottu> lureyz its supported that web page is not correct: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<jrib> lureyz: no one knows, ignore the message.  64bit is fine for daily usage
<james_> Hello.
<Furi> guys, does anyone know where a graphics driver is that's compatible with ubuntu and mobile intel 4 series express chipset family?
<lureyz> I have bought my new desktop yesterday and I'am afraid of install it... :S
<chee> i'll take that as a '?'
<james_> Can anyone help me regarding my Internet?
<kool-aide> ubuntu desktop i386 only 685mb?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu fits on a CD. thats one of its 'goals'
<xektrum> hi there
<bcessa> hi there, can someone please point to some documentation about how to manage startup process on Ubuntu 10.04? thnx
<Dr_Willis> lureyz:  read up on the  topic at --> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<Dr_Willis> !upstart | bcessa
<ubottu> bcessa: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<james_> uuurrrrm  Some howe the internet icon has disapeared from the bar at the top. now I dont now how to connect with wfi.
<Dr_Willis> bcessa:  some services still use the SysV method..
<ragaxx> ciao a tutti
<Furi> just going to repeat so someone gets this question: does anyone know of a graphics driver that works with ubuntu and mobile intel 4 series express chipset family?
<xektrum> does anyone knows how can I save a bmp image into a 4bpp bmp image on gimp ?
<sacarlson> researcher123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508922/
<bcessa> Dr_Willis: the services installed in /etc/init.d right? and those in /etc/init are for the new version?
<researcher123> sacarlson: I am taking a break for dinner.Its late night here.shall soon join
<james_> why is everything so difficault in Linux?
<sacarlson> researcher123: ok well that's syncs two system with an account of sacarlson that you would need to change to a name that has sudo priv and you would have to run that with sudo
<KB1JWQ> james_: Compared to what?  It may be unfamiliarity with the system rather than anything intrinsic to Linux itself.
<Dr_Willis> bcessa:  init.d is SysV stuff.. but even those (if you look at the scripts) are actually upstart scripts  for the most part.  ls -l /etc/init.d/
<james_> Trying to do the simplest thing is so difficault. Lost my Connection indicater of the top bar and now I cant find my wifi option???????
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | james_
<ubottu> james_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Dr_Willis> or run the nm-applet (i think)
<bcessa> I see, pointing to /lib/init thnx, so do you know about a tool to assist in management? could chkconfig work?
<james_> hang on ill try
<Dr_Willis> bcessa:  ive seen no tools to manage /etc/init/ scripts. You can just rename the extension to enable/disable them.
<Dr_Willis> bcessa:  the older sysv tools still work for those managed in .etc/init.d/
<bcessa> ok, thnx
<ericenns> hey has anyone made a popup acceptable use policy in ubuntu that halts login?
<azlelor> I have a problem with a trust USB headset 640U sound is ok, but i havent anything in input, cant change the % of microphone , in mangler (ventrilo) ppl ear me but very low
<Furi> repeating once again, as i need these answers in order to install linux: does anyone know of a graphics driver that was made for mobile intel 4 series express chipset family? i've been having errors involving gnome-wm and such that can only be resolved by switching the graphics properties to "none", but i want to put it on "extra". when i open window manager, however, in a terminal it shows...
<Furi> ...up errors containing the word "pix" which i can't fully recall, but i'm sure is pretty common.
<email1459> helo ubuntu
<email1459> hello ubuntu
<email1459> is anybody here?
<erUSUL> no
<email1459> ok
<erUSUL> !ask | email1459
<ubottu> email1459: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel | Furi
<ubottu> Furi: xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 594 kB, installed size 1556 kB (Only available for amd64 hurd-i386 i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 netbsd-i386 lpia)
<Furi> i'm afraid that might be inaccurate information, but i'm not sure for sure
<mamja> lo
<Furi> i'm booting via disc
<Furi> on ubuntu 10.04.1
<Furi> so i'm not sure about permissions
<erUSUL> Furi: there is only one intel driver and it comes preinstalled with the system ( is free )
<Furi> so i'm pretty much screwed?
<Soraya> hi huys
<erUSUL> Furi: if you have problems you can try the x-update ppa that has a newer driver release but that's it
<Dr_Willis> sadly intel has sort of outsourced some of their chipset devlopment/drivers and cant fully release a GPL driver for some chipsets..
<Soraya> is there anyway to work with zune in linux
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  10.10 might fix some of the issues also.. Might not...
<Furi> so i'm outdated
<Furi> and also
<Furi> i'm only temporarily booting via disc
<Furi> i'm thinking about actually installing
<Furi> but i need to make sure i know what i'm doing before i choose
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  10.10 is due out  in 2 days..
<Furi> i mean, the desktop installations
<Furi> i can't really choose between xubuntu and ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  a full install might have some updates..  you could check the forums.
<Furi> oh, so if i install there's the possibility there's a fix?
<ericenns> Furi: you can always change your environment after an install there are guides online
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you can isntall xubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu install. and xelect what one to use at LOGIN.
<Furi> oh wow
<Furi> that's great
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you could install kubuntu, and lubuntum and proberly others as well.. IF you wanted to.. also
<james_> Didnt work Dr Willis
<Dr_Willis> but that can get a little.. odd...
<Furi> oh, to be honest
<Dr_Willis> james_:  assume people on IRC have very very very short attention spans.. I have no idea what 'dident work'  or what you are refering to..
<Furi> i'm not interested in kubuntu
<Soraya> is any app to manage Zune mp3 players
<Dr_Willis> !zune
<bcessa> cya
<Soraya> yes is like a Ipod
<Soraya> i plug it and i wont even display in desktop
<Soraya> it wont mount
<Dr_Willis> many of the music players support various 'mp3 devices' via plugins in some cases
<james_> getting my wifi icon back.
<researcher123> sacarlson: Im back now.what should I do
<Soraya> it wont mount on desktop my zune,like aipod does
<sacarlson> researcher123: I sent you a personal message of what I have so far
<researcher123> sacarlson: ok.thanks.I will try it in college lab tommorrow
<sacarlson> researcher123: ok good luck
<researcher123> sacarlson: thanks a lot
<researcher123> bye
<james_> Ok. How do I see my internet connections. Or a manager that will be able to scan and connect to wifi?
<purpzey> Can someone help me out with a scalpel problem?
<Soraya> purpzey, Just say the problem
<Dr_Willis> james_:  try running nm-applet from a terminal, see if any error messages show up
<james_> I dont know how to use Terminal
<yaaar> howdy
<email1459> I'm trying to use a web page with news and different topics and the movie are always broken, the same thing i used on windows os and is work properly. I tried on firefox and chrome too
<purpzey> I was trying to run scalpel to recover some deleted files...I ran it once and it completely froze after the first pass. I hadn't realized it but it was actually using disk space...I ran it again, before I realized it had used disk space, and the second time it failed for insufficient space. However, now, I don't have any files to delete to clear the space...I would like to start over and try to restore the files again, is this possible?
<Dr_Willis> james_:  open up a terminal. type command hit enter....
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | james_
<ubottu> james_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thter> Could anyone tell me, does this guide encrypt the root partition well, as listed under step 3? and is this actually possible? http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<james_> Am I going to be a computer programmer to use Linux?
<KB1JWQ> james_: No.
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn the tools...
<james_> ** (nm-applet:4147): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<Dr_Willis> at least theres a clue.. No idea on d-bus. ive rarely had issues withit.. but at least its a step towards figureing out whats going on.
<Dr_Willis> !dbus
<leonardo> hello ou oi
<james_> That message might as well be in Double Dutch!
<wildc4rd> evenin' all!
<abstrakt> http://xkcd.com/196/
<master> hello
<james_> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
<james_> ** (nm-applet:4167): WARNING **: <WARN>  constructor(): Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.
<HowHard>  #HoQLeagues - CA 2v2 PLAYOFFS BRACKETS UP - http://bit.ly/b90H9Y  DUEL PLAYOFFS START NEXT WEEK: http://bit.ly/bmdrci
<thter> Could anyone tell me, does this guide encrypt the root partition well, as listed under step 3? and is this actually possible? http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<Kaco> hen
<Jon--> Empathy is giving me "
<Jon--> Empathy is giving me "Network error", but is able to fetch my contact list. Anyone have any ideas?
<stealth_> Hey people, this is semi-related, how do I change the icon of a external HDD, as everything I have tried has failed so far
<stealth_> is it something I gotta do different in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> james_:  dbus is how processes/programs talk to each other.. thats about all i know about d-bus. ive not read up on it.
<theabyssdragon> thter: it's possible to encrypt the root partition, as long as there is an unencrypted /boot partition available
<james_> Now ive lost the top bar completely??
<supplicant> thter: try it and report back
<Dr_Willis> james_:  you mean the top panel totally vanished?  but you still have the bottom panel?
<james_> yes
<theabyssdragon> thter: skimming the article, it does appear to encrypt the root
<IdleOne> !resetpanels | james_
<ubottu> james_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gustavold> is there a command line to make ubuntu suspend?
<Dr_Willis> james_:  perhaps its time to try a reboot, and see if things work better from a clean boot.  It almost sounds like  the dbus service crashed and other things are failing because of it..
<phil_in_london> james, see if the following helps with the dbus     /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<james_> including <<
<phil_in_london> james, sometimes dbus is started too early, before some config files are read.
<Dr_Willis> james_:  not including the <<
<erUSUL> gustavold: echo mem | sudo tee /sys/power/state
<Dr_Willis> james_:  i got that command  jotted down in a file so i can reset my panels easialy :)
<gustavold> erUSUL: thanks ;)
<theabyssdragon> gustavold: I think pm-suspend will do what you want
<james_> That worked this time. Thank you Dr. Willis
<gustavold> theabyssdragon: thanks ;)
<Dr_Willis> james_:  so err.. the issue was you dident use that command properly last time?
<campos> ola alguem poderia me ajudar
<Pici> !br | campos
<ubottu> campos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<campos> ok
<campos> ola
<kool-aide> where can i find vmware player? does it work on ubuntu? i need to install win7 under ubuntu... help pls
<campos> #ubuntu-br
<thismamacooks200> i am new and need help with gyachi please
<campos> como entrar no ubuntu br
<erUSUL> !br | campos
<ubottu> campos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<james_> Dr Willis. The command you gave me the first time was slightly different i think. Spaces in different places. It worked the 2nd time. Thank you.
<campos> ok
<me_> Has anyone installed Edubuntu 10.04
<amanthakur> can anyone tell me how to make bootable pen drive for installing linux?
<james_> I am getting a little frustrated with Linux. I only started last week and everything is so different. The othe problem is documentation. There are so many distro's along with different flavours
<erUSUL> !usb | amanthakur
<ubottu> amanthakur: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<erUSUL> james_: well ubuntu has second to none help resources in the linux distro world...
<Dawgmatix> james - using linux is like being in the matrix
<duffydack> kool-aide, get it from vmware.com and yes it does work
<james_> Thank you. I'll keep trying. I have started a document like Dr Willis mentioned that I can add Terminal codes that have been helpfull!
 * duffydack snuggles his linux.tct
<duffydack> linux.txt*
<james_> Speak to you all later. Thanks for the help again Dr Willis. Dinner is on the table.
<mano> please help
<Dr_Willis> !manual | james_
<ubottu> james_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Murdockit> What's up with the "modprobe: FATAL:" error in 10.10?
<erUSUL> Murdockit: /join #ubuntu+1
<Murdockit> ah, thanks.
<amanthakur> erUSUL, i have read that page it needs the software usb-creator to create that but i want to create usb without using any package....
<erUSUL> amanthakur: you could try some recipes with dd and syslinux. search in google
<s_p_or_t_o> mounting a partition in fstab is fail for me, /dev~ /media~ vfat rw,user,auto,exec 0 0   gives me a read-only partition, sudo chown fails and umount too, helps?
<flomaster> is this possible..... I am able to remotely ssh using PuTTY into my HTPC from work, on the same lan is my unRaid server, can I some how while connected to my HTPC connect or log into my unraid sever. from putty I can ping from HTPC to unRaid sever
<rafaelsoaresbr> is there any known issue with virtualbox + ext4?
<i_is_broke> how can i apt-get more then one package at a time?
<amanthakur> erUSUL, i did "dd if=ab.iso of=/dev/sdb1" but its taking too long. Is this command correct?
<nothingspecial> i_is_broke: type the next package after a space
<coz_> i_is_broke,  sudo apt-get install  onename twoname threename
<i_is_broke> thanks
<erUSUL> amanthakur: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<prod-beginner> Hi all, need your help if possible please, I have been following a guide to enable IMQ in my kernel. http://www.nme.pl/2010/05/how-to-add-imq-patch-to-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/.
<prod-beginner> I have now reached this stage in the guide $mkinitramfs-kpkg -o initrd.img-2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq 2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq
<prod-beginner> but i am getting an error Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq
<FloodBot3> prod-beginner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prod-beginner> I have followed the guide to every last character abd i cannot seemt to find this file in any of the directories i have been working in for this guide. Sorry to be a pain and thanx for any help in advance
<crimsonmane> what does it mean to "boot the kernel" ?
<Auv5> crimsonmane, The kernel is the underlying Linux OS of Ubuntu, sort of the "core"
<crimsonmane> i'm having a wireless problem and it says to reboot the kernel with a particular option. why does the help system built into ubuntu assume i know how to do that?
<crimsonmane> because i dont
<crimsonmane> and i'm stuck
<coz_> crimsonmane,  just reboot the system
<coz_> crimsonmane,  what option did it say to reboot with?
<crimsonmane> coz_ that wont solve my problem because i can't change into the option it says
<amanthakur> erUSUL, thanks i think thats a gr8 tute
<prod-beginner> Does anyone know what i am doin wrong in my6 IMQ guide?
<crimsonmane> pci=noapci
<coz_> crimsonmane, ah  ok   what is it you are doing that requires the noacpi?
<crimsonmane> that's not the issue. the issue is how do i reboot with this ?
<erUSUL> amanthakur: no problem
<collabra> crimsonmane: reboot and hold down the <shift> key,.... or the <esc> key i forget.
<coz_> crimsonmane,  ok  then reboot the system...hit the shift  or shift+e keys to get to the grub menu   you will see options for changing the boot commands
<crimsonmane> what can i do to not have to hold this key down every time i boot?
<collabra> crimsonmane: you could edit your grub.conf file
<collabra> crimsonmane: but i would try this first just to see if it works.
<crimsonmane> final question before i depart and try what you've said... why does the help file not tell me how to do this??
<coz_> ^^
<coz_> crimsonmane,   good question..  I dont have an answer  ...which help file?
<collabra> crimsonmane: linux is a work in progress... its not perfect in all areas... but its well worth getting to know
<coz_> crimsonmane,  for more information on edition in grub2  i would visit the #grub channel as well
<collabra> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<collabra> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<coz_> crimsonmane,  also the editable file for grub2  is   /etc/default/grub
<prod-beginner> Hi all, need your help if possible please, I have been following a guide to enable IMQ in my kernel. http://www.nme.pl/2010/05/how-to-add-imq-patch-to-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/. I have now reached this stage in the guide $mkinitramfs-kpkg -o initrd.img-2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq 2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq. but i am getting an error Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq. I have followed the guide to every last character ab
<prod-beginner> d i cannot seemt to find this file in any of the directories i have been working in for this guide. Sorry to be a pain and thanx for any help in advance
<FloodBot3> prod-beginner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HowHard>  #HoQLeagues - CA 2v2 PLAYOFFS BRACKETS UP - http://bit.ly/b90H9Y  DUEL PLAYOFFS START NEXT WEEK: http://bit.ly/bmdrci
<prod-beginner> sorry :S
<IH8> Hello, kubuntu-users! I need a program for OCR. Recommend something, please
<LjL> IH8: actually you'd have more luck finding *kubuntu* users in #kubuntu
<collabra> coz_: does gimp do OCR?
<emanuel> hola
<collabra> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> IH8: anyway, i think Kooka has built-in support for a couple of OCR engine
<LjL> IH8: or had in KDE 3.5, anyway
<coz_> collabra,  mm  I am not sure let me check
<IH8> Ok, thanks a lot
<coz_> prod-beginner,   did you do the   "in case You forget to generate initrd file, it always might be generated by hand:
<coz_> "
<collabra> LjL: #kubuntu is pretty dead
<LjL> IH8: these are engines: tesseract-ocr, ocrad, clara, gocr, ocropus - but they don't have graphical interfaces, they have to be used from the console
<LjL> collabra: :(
<prod-beginner> coz, thats the bit im stuck on now
<coz_> collabra,  I dont think so but of course you could check in #gimp
<IH8> Cool! Usefull info :-)
<prod-beginner> mkinitramfs-kpkg -o initrd.img-2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq 2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq      gives me error     Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq
<collabra> coz_: i was asking for IH8
<coz_> prod-beginner,  ah ok...did you find the  inux-image-2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq_2.6.32.11+drm33.2imq-10.00.Custom_i386.deb  in the parent directory?
<prod-beginner> yes
<coz_> collabra,  oh sorry
<undecim> Is there a channel for DNSmasq?
<coz_> IH8,  check with the people in #gimp :)
<coz_> IH8,   I dont think does OCR however
<coz_> IH8,  you could use gocr
<collabra> prod-beginner: are you trying to compile something?
<prod-beginner> coz, does it matter which dir' i compiled the kernel in?
<prod-beginner> yes i just recompiled my kernel to enable IMQ.
<prod-beginner> atleast thats what i think i did :)
<collabra> ahh,... have you looked at auto-apt...?
<prod-beginner> never heard of it sorry :S
<collabra> prod-beginner: auto-apt will bring any necessary modules and/or library's needed for compile
<prod-beginner> asmy name suggests im quite crap at linux :)
<collabra> prod-beginner: automatically
<killer> ola
<prod-beginner> thank you but im too far through this guide to go back i think
<killer> hello i am from colombia
<prod-beginner> coz do you have any ideas why i am gettin this error or what i am doin wrong?
<erUSUL> killer: hello
<killer> yankees go go
<killer> dogs+
<erUSUL> !es | killer
<ubottu> killer: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> prod-beginner,  well  starting at the beginning of that link  is not going to confuse anything since nothing actually has been installed  so   retracing your actions will be fine
<i_is_broke> !ot | killer
<ubottu> killer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<killer> bitchs
<collabra> prod-beginner: it would be worth your while to check out auto-apt if a compile doesn't due to dependancies
<coz_> prod-beginner,   I would...just in case...be sure that    build-essential is installed as well....  I would also skin through the how to ..see if other dependecies are going to be needed and install them propr to retracing your actions
<prod-beginner> coz, damn, compiling that kernel toke me hours :S
<coz_> prod-beginner,  yikes
<coz_> prod-beginner,   well  you could also visit  the ##linux channel... someone there may have some current experience with this in particular
<prod-beginner> This bandwidth shaping larky better be worth it :)
<collabra> prod-beginner: most definately ^
<coz_> :)
<prod-beginner> thanx guys :)
<linusasus6> Hi I got an error with mozilla it says: your browser block the flash plugin. how to deblock that please
<coz_> prod-beginner,  I sure hope sure...as I said... check that all the dependecies are installed first...go to ##linux  channel all  before you retry this
<prod-beginner> the linux channel on this server?
<AbhiJit> prod-beginner, ##linux
<collabra> prod-beginner: and consider auto-apt,... it's a little wonder program
<gilaniali> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<coz_> prod-beginner,   well where you type here to tell us something   type   /join ##linux
<gilaniali> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<prod-beginner> thank you :)
<prod-beginner> does it matter which directory i compile akernel in? As i just done it all in my home dir' to save messing.
<yro_anjos>  /msg NickServ identify 1854222324
<coz_> prod-beginner,  the location of where you compile shouldnt matter but the actual install will
<AbhiJit> :o
<dajhorn> yro_anjos: Change your password.
<collabra> yro_anjos: nice you just gave us your password
<rubika> ola hay halguien
<prod-beginner> Hmm, ive been thrown into the overflow channel i think :S
<parapan> hi there fellows ...can you please recommend a viewer for .raw files ? format of CANON DSLR foto cameras ? thank you
<erUSUL> !es | rubika
<ubottu> rubika: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<parapan> !raw
<SPM_> parapan: only viewer or convertor?
<parapan> SPM > if you can recommend both ....
<SPM_> parapan: I'm using raw therapee... for both, but for viewing is not very comfortable
<dajhorn> parapan: Look at the ufraw packages.
<parapan> SPM_ > hmm why is that ?
<rubika> you speak sphanis?
<parapan> dajhorn: k, thanks for the tip ....
<erUSUL> rubika: aqui no se puede; ve al canal en español. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<b-real> Testing
<prod-beginner> Has anyone else here made their own Linux router?  Im building it to make gaming a lot less annoying while everyone else at my home also uses the internet.
<SPM_> parapan: try and see: http://www.rawtherapee.com/  - it's free (and the current v3 alpha is open source)
<jshriver> Anyone know why you can't load a copy of firefox over ssh if you already have FF running locally? Last I was told it was part of X, but may not be the case.
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: it locks the profile
<jshriver> ?
<dajhorn> jshriver:   firefox --no-remote   in the ssh session.
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: if you make a second profile you can use that but you will be need to be asked which profile every time you run it (even the local execution). So just kill the remote one
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: or you can log on as a different user and use that profile instead
<ActionParsnip> jshriver: this will allow 2 instances to run (you'll probably have no cpu time left but it can happen)
<jshriver> no other way it's just odd
<shiv_> my mintmenu in ubuntu stopped showing any icons for anything. Any advise wht to do to get them back?
<Danellebreo> hey guys i reformated and i have all 3 partitions but for some reason i have a legacy os partition as well
<Danellebreo> anyone know how to get rid of it
<ActionParsnip> Danellebreo: how big is it?
<trans123> hello everyone
<Danellebreo> its like linux...
<Danellebreo> lol\
<Danellebreo> i mean ubantu
<Danellebreo> ubuntu* i have like the penguin and it on boot
<ActionParsnip> Danellebreo: how big is the legacy partition?
<ActionParsnip> hi trans123
<trans123> I'm booting 10.04 from usb, is there any way I can install it on usb, so that I can test as per my needs changes I make remain when I boot next
<trans123> ActionParsnip he
<blakkheim> trans123: you can't install on the SAME usb drive as you're booted from, but you can use another
<ActionParsnip> trans123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<parapan> SPM_:  IS rawtherapee something similar to lightroom in windows ???
<trans123> I have the cd also, so can I install from the cd to my usb?
<blakkheim> trans123: yes
<SPM_> parapan: I don't ever seen lightroom... but I think yes - it can decode raw files, edit them and convert them to the jpeg
<trans123> and if I make any changes like installing any app will it reman as such
<trans123> when I boot up next time
<Danellebreo> and also i dk if you guys had this problem but i got some weird Output: end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector error
<Danellebreo> i mean ubuntu logins in fine
<Danellebreo> and everything but i mean idk if thats gonna be a problem later
<kvnn>  Can I pick anyones brain about Sendmail, and configuring a website to send from its domain name instead of the server name?
<prod-beginner> Trans123, if i understand you correctly your USB will work exactly like a HDD
<trans123> oh thanks,
<parapan> SPM_:
<parapan> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshoplightroom/
<trans123> at the end of installation when it ask for the installation of grub do I need to select yes or no
<android123> Buenos dias
<android123> Como estas
<prod-beginner> Trans123, that option is for selecting grub or grub2
<hjs> hehe
<hjs> tianl
<android123> Chmod a +rwx
<SPM_> parapan: yeah, it looks like something similar
<parapan> SPM_:
<parapan> cool ...
<trans123> prod-beginner at the end of installation usually it asks for the installation of grub
<Pici> !es | android123
<ubottu> android123: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<android123> Ok
<SliMM> Hello :)
<parapan> SPM_: thanks for the tip ...I may use this at some particular time  ....
<AbhiJit> hi SliMM
<android123> Can ubuntu help me get rid of a DUI?
<SliMM> How can I make GRUB2 boot from UDF media?
<android123> This is my third DUI and i could lose my licence
<email1459> hello ubuntu
<android123> Can ubuntu help?
<email1459> what about?
<blakkheim> !troll | android123
<ubottu> android123: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<_raven_> gpodder: sqlite3.OperationalError: unable to open database file - any help?
<sacarlson> _raven_: I normaly use mysql but sounds like maybe you didn't create the database or maybe you didn't give the app the priv to open it.
<_raven_> sacarlson, it seems to be broken - i could open it some hours ago
<sacarlson> _raven_: is the sqlite3 running?
<delinquentme> IM looking for some help using "ack-grep" the search tool .. looking to do a search for a file of .haml ext containing string "blah" and "foo"
<_raven_> how to find out?
<sacarlson> _raven_: does it run on the same box?  is it on the lan network?
<_raven_> ???
<_raven_> sacarlson, its my desktop machine
<hacked_kernel> on the download page for Ubuntu 10.10 its written in front of the 64bit "Not recommended for daily desktop usage"  can anyone tell me whats wrong with the 64bit version?
<sacarlson> _raven_: so the app and sqlite3 must run on the same box.  so ps -A  and see if sqlite is seen in the list
<erUSUL> hacked_kernel: nothing; is an eror on the webpage
<erUSUL> :)
<_raven_> sacarlson, it is not
<DaZ> hacked_kernel: sometimes there's no 64bit version of some app
<DaZ> which means a bit more effort to get it work.
<NUSHOR> but then you just force the architecture and its fine :P
<sacarlson> _raven_: well take a look in /etc/init.d  and see if you can find it and restart it
<inFour> I am looking for some insight about which architecture to go with. i386 or amd64. My pc spec's are: http://goo.gl/cdxL and I can support the amd64 but will going 64bit be worth the extra work required to get or work around some applications?
<abountu> hello, I have a problem with my garmin, when I plug it to my machine, a disk appears in my file explorer (nautilus) but the drive doesn't look mounted correctly, I suspect a corrupt fs. (probably unplugged in a bad way)
<abountu> dmesg | tail --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TU7Nr4GJ
<abountu> anyone have any idea please?
<NUSHOR> inFour: your machine supports 64bit
<TSK> inFour: How much RAM you have?
<_raven_> sacarlson, its not there
<inFour> I have ~4 GB of RAM
<TSK> Then you probably want to go 64 bit.
<ActionParsnip> Or 32bit + pae
<WALoeIII> I'm wondering what versioning best practice is if I need different versions of a package for different purposes. I use nginx in 3 different capacities and need different modules in each one. Right now I just have one version: 0.7.67-1ubuntu2ppa4 but I'd like a .webserver .lb .operations type name. Where should I put that, instead of ppa4 call it webserver1 ?
<TSK> Aye.  Or like ActionParsnip said.
<sacarlson> _raven_: is it installed?  take a look at synaptic and see if it's checked.
<NUSHOR> inFour yeah definitely amd64
<_raven_> sacarlson, no anything seems to has it deinstalled
<_raven_> but it still does not appear in init.d
<inFour> Alright, thanks everyone. I plan to shrink my windows 7 down to about a 20gb installation for use in classes that require certain applications and run Ubuntu on the rest of the drive.
<inFour> Thanks again, I appreciate the insight.
<sacarlson> _raven_: it wouldn't apear in the dir /etc/init.d/ if it's not installed
<ActionParsnip> inFour: i'd shoot for 64bit personallybut if (for example) you have a printer and the manufacturers only make 32bit drivers then you will need to use 32bit
<sacarlson> _raven_: or maybe sqlite doesn't start at boot?
<NUSHOR> again, just force the architecture
<_raven_> sacarlson, i just reinstalled it
<NUSHOR> it worked for me :P
<ActionParsnip> inFour: its stuff like that which makes 32bit the 'recommended'
<thter> could anyone tell me, what happened to /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<AbhiJit> bye
<inFour> Alright, the only thing I have found in the past while dabbling in linux (fedora and ubuntu) was that things like Flash Player didn't want to isntall easily on 64bit
<sacarlson> _raven_: it might use sysv to start at boot?
<ActionParsnip> thter: grub2 is a lot more complex but more flexible
<ActionParsnip> inFour: there is a flash 64bit ppa or you can use (the system default) nspluginwrapper + 32bit flash
<thter> ActionParsnip, I'm following this tutorial and I need to edit that file. What can I do? http://mazeoflies.com/2008/06/09/ubuntu-hard-drive-encryption-with-external-key
<inFour> Alright, thanks again. Time to format this disk again.
<ActionParsnip> inFour: if you install the flashplugin-nonfree package it will give the wrapper method
<_raven_> sacarlson, how to simply start it
<stealth_> What firewall would people recommend for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> thter: I've notused encrypted partitions. Ithink they cause too many headaches to be worthwhile
<jpds> stealth_: iptables?
<jpds> !ufw | stealth_
<ubottu> stealth_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | stealth_
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Yo.
<ActionParsnip> jpds: yo
<macabre> im connected to a network with windows shared drives. i have the shared drive ip address and credentials but for some reason i cant find the drive?
<stealth_> Ahh hanks jpds
<ActionParsnip> stealth_: if you are using a router then its not really needed
<ActionParsnip> macabre: if you run: smbtree ,do you see the shares? Can you ping the server?
<sacarlson> _raven_: can you run sqlite3 at the command prompt?
<thter> ok ActionParsnip, could you tell me then how to take the splash screen out?
<thter> from /boot
<jamil_1> any help:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590912
<ActionParsnip> thter: run: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ,remove quiet and splash in thequotes but LEAVE the quotes. Save the new files, close gedit and run: sudo update-grub
<thter> ActionParsnip, i need to remove it from /boot
<prod-beginner> What is the equivalent to Q for this irc server?
<thter> thanks though
<macabre> ActionParsnip: i do see the drives when in smbtree
<ActionParsnip> thter: those quotes are alsowhere you add boot options. You must run the update grub to regenerate the config file
<macabre> ActionParsnip: and yes i can ping the ip address
<thter> ActionParsnip, im in a live cd editing the install
<ActionParsnip> thter: the splash? Those boot options make the splash show
<dominicdinada> I have been using php and the GD and Imagemagik libraries for so long i forgot the builtin image tools in ubuntu to say make a photograph greyscale polarize etc.... a google search didnt bring up much anyone got a handy link for *nix sys level image tools
<dominicdinada> !imagetools
<dominicdinada> !image
<ActionParsnip> macabre: check firewall settings then. Youmay need to edit /etc/samba/smb.confand make sure the OS is in the same workgroup
<zikalify> as ff4 will be out at the end of the year will it be pushed as an update in ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> thter: then you'll need to chroot to run the update-grub
<Assumer> Anybody on here have an issue with the 10.10 RC installer hanging?
<fordfasterr> I just installed cakephp in ubuntu using apt, where are the files??
<ActionParsnip> zikalify: if not you can add the mozilla ppa. Its available on therenow
<Pici> Assumer : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Maverick/10.10 support/discussion.
<thter> ActionParsnip, I don't know what that means.
<fordfasterr> (newb question, I know)  =)
<dominicdinada> macabre: i just got here and well i worked tirelessly and have samba down pretty well if you post you smb.conf omitting any data that is sensitive i might be able to help
<leife> Anyone knows how to do this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508991/ ?
<ActionParsnip> Assumer: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you burn the cd slowly and check it for defects once booted to initially
<funkiwan> Can someone help me understand why synaptic has held back libboost-dev? When I upgraded to lucid, this was the only package held back. Why?
<dominicdinada> fordfasterr: that is off topic here
<ActionParsnip> thter: time to research then ;)
<Pici> fordfasterr: dpkg -L packagename
<ActionParsnip> funkiwan: its dependancies are not met yet. Its the same for any heldback package
<dominicdinada> fordfasterr: you might try the #cakephp support channel and since i am always in #php also 3rd party frameworks are off topic as well there
<Pici> dominicdinada: And no, thats no really off-topic here.
<ActionParsnip> funkiwan: the package is ready but it can't install til the dev/s make the deps it needs
<funkiwan> ActionParsnip: so just leave it as is, yeah?
<ActionParsnip> funkiwan: when its ready, it will come
<macabre> dominicdinada: thanks, but i found the drive by typing the ip address in chrome
<dominicdinada> Pici: asking where a php framework is or for a php framework is on topic in ubuntu support ? that is news to me... Heck even mysql is passed onto #mysql
<macabre> dominicdinada: now if i my credentials worked i'd be ok :)
<funkiwan> ActionParsnip: Thanks.
<thter> could anyone tell me how to remove the splash from grub2 from /boot using a live cd?
<Pici> dominicdinada: Asking where a package installs something is definitely on-topic. How to use it may be out of our scope though.
<dominicdinada> macabre: In my network I use standard user naming conventions on Macs, Windows, and Linux so i never have had a problem
<dominicdinada> I have been using php and the GD and Imagemagik libraries for so long i forgot the builtin image tools in ubuntu to say make a photograph greyscale polarize etc.... a google search didnt bring up much anyone got a handy link for *nix sys level image tools
<ActionParsnip> thter: if you boot to root recovery mode youwont need a chroot. Why don't you just do a littlewebsearching. There are plenty of guides on chroot and you'll learn more if you walk a little on your own
<Pici> dominicdinada: built-in? Are you looking for a gui program?
<dominicdinada> Pici: no it is a commandline tool that i have used before a number of times, but like i said its been soooooooo long i forgot about it but i know it is builtin to ubuntu as i used it on my machines before
<thter> ActionParsnip, i cant :(
<ActionParsnip> thter: can't what?
<Pici> dominicdinada: I only know of imagemagick, but that doesn't come by default.
<ActionParsnip> Imagemagick is sweeeet
<dominicdinada> yes that is not it. It is a command line tool i remember this hell if i didnt have so much code snippits i even saved the entire tools/ php files that call it directly
<sacarlson> dominicdinada: maybe GraphicsMagick or ImageMagick
<abountu> anyone can help me figure out how to mount my garmin as a USB drive? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TU7Nr4GJ
<dominicdinada> sacarlson: no neither are it. When i hear the name i will remember right away :(
<Pici> dominicdinada: convert
<Pici> (actually thats the imagemagick binary, thought I'd try again anyway though)
<abountu> I can't connect my garmin: anyone can tell me what's wrong with it : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qgz6uvvi
<gourav> hi my network manager is not working
<gourav> i am using the latest version
<gourav> hi my network manager is not working any ideas
<JoeGhost> Define "not working" gourav
<jamil_1> Any help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590912
<thter> how do you go back to grub1?
<lestat> evening folks
<Adylas> trac
<lestat> i can't remember what is the reason for glxinfo segfaulting, eventhough direct rendering is working
<lestat> any one has a clue ?
<sacarlson> thter: I think you can install grub-legacy
<gourav> hi my network manager is not working I am manually using dhclient to enable it
<gourav> any ideas on how to resolve this please
<Zorael> I'm setting up a station for scanning documents with a Canon duplex document scanner (not flatbed), and I need tips on scanning software. Its sane driver works fine, so now I just need a frontend for scanning, deskewing, autoresizing and saving them as pdf or png. OCR optional but would be neat. Any suggestions? So far I've tried Kooka and Skanlite.
<bjoern_> hello @ all, any body there who have experiences with gnome-sound-recorder
<Wally> Hello
<dominicdinada> Pici: After looking around I do believe it was convert but i didn't know it was a command line for imagemagik :O
<Pici> dominicdinada: :)
<Wally> Anyone in here know how to make a DVD with KDenlive?
<dominicdinada> Pici: but there was options to polarize and charcol etc etc :/
<Wally> the DVDAuthor keeps crashing on me
<sacarlson> gourav: network manager normaly works.  did you modify /etc/networks/interfaces file?
<sacarlson> gourav: I have found wicd works better for me when I play with wifi stuf.  you might give that package a try
<Pici> dominicdinada: See http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/ , lots of examples there.
<bisanthe> hi everyone, i couldn't solve my problem yet... i just want to connect my laptop to tv; but tv shows me black-white screen
<zeltak> hi
<bisanthe> is teher anyone know a solution??
<zeltak> im trying to upgrade from lucide in mavrick (kubuntu) and getting this error:
<zeltak> Error during commit
<zeltak> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'
<zeltak> anyone have any idea?
<gourav> ubuntu network manager is not working it has to be enbled manually with dhclient
<gourav> any ideas
<invisible> no but i can open the terminal did a fix and i just doint get it help
<igor212> hello everyone, i'm having a problem to connect to my linksys wrt120n in wireless-n only mode, im on 2.6.35-22 generic maverick
<igor212> i can successfully connect to the router with from windows
<blakkheim> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sacarlson> gourav: yes try sudo apt-get install wicd
<invisible> i need help bad
<ElectricPrism> Whats with all the strange release names? I'm demoing some of the suggestions for 11 and they're awful
<lolpants> but i need help
<ikonia> lolpants: how can we help
<lolpants> my terminal please
<lolpants> it,s doint stay open
<igor212> i should also note that i can connect to the router when it is in mixed-mode (ubuntu will connect to the 802.11g network), any ideas?
<ElectricPrism> Ubuntu 12.04 "Pretty Pig"
<Pici> !codenames | ElectricPrism
<ubottu> ElectricPrism: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<ikonia> ElectricPrism: please don't be stupid, this is a support channel
<lolpants> if got 10
<lolpants> .04
<ikonia> lolpants: ok, so your using 10.04 and how are you opening a terminal
<LucidGuy> Does anyone know if there is a way to add/update a single package to a local mirror repo (made via apt-mirror)?
<ikonia> LucidGuy: if it's just 1 package, just use wget
<lolpants> applications
<Pici> !enter | lolpants
<ubottu> lolpants: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ElectricPrism> ikonia: I assume there's influential persons in here in the community, and Im just bringing to their attention that their fly is down so they don't emberase themselves, seems pretty kind to me actually
<lolpants> sorry :)
<ElectricPrism> ikonia: Anyways, whatever, if you want a flamewar, go ahead - but just dont use those gay names
<LucidGuy> ikonia, but I want to do this to my local repo .. so all my lan hosts get only that update from the local repo.
<ikonia> LucidGuy: yes, so wget that 1 package down to your local repo
<LucidGuy> ikonia, Do I not have to do more then that ..  update the roo Packages file or something?
<ikonia> LucidGuy: you'll have to rebuild the index file, but that's easy to pick out of the apt-mirror script
<Eighteens> question, what is the best ftp app for ubuntu to get and put files from a ftp securely
<lolpants> i juice my teminal the nm way
<Pici> Eighteens: ftp is insecure period.
<rww> not if you tunnel it over SSL or SSH ;P
<rww> but yeah, it's crap, use sftp
<Pici> rww: Then it would be ftps
<jamil_1> Is it possible to track an application i.e., what files it is accessing, what data it is sending to internet ans so forth ?
<sacarlson> Eighteens: you must mean a pear?  if ftp was ruuning then you must use ftp as the protocal but if you had an ssh-server running I would use that
<Eighteens> ok, i need to upload files to a ftp, just checking to see what was the most secure app
<Eighteens> so would i sudo apt-get install sftp
<dominicdinada> ssl is a false sense of security as many white papers have been written about md5 collisions and SSL.
<LucidGuy> ikonia, for you maybe .. has to be an easier way.
<rww> Eighteens: assuming you're using FTP and not some other thing, there is no secure FTP app. SFTP is not really relted to FTP other than that they do the same thing.
<keybord> ikonia i open the terminal the normal way app but im dutch why does it get on sreen for 2 sec >:(
<ikonia> keybord: I've no idea why it's not staying open
<rww> dominicdinada: yeah, I meant TLS, I think >.>
<rww> s/relted/related/
<Eighteens> the hosting provider has a control panel thing, it's web based and really makes me angry, i used a ftp in windows to access their site before, but recently i dumped windows and am now only using ubuntu
<keybord> ikonia i did everything it,s hopeless sometime i did recovery is there no other way
<sacarlson> dominicdinada: with ssl and key pairs it's weak encryption?
<Pici> Eighteens: There are many FTP clients for UBuntu, but FTP is not secure.
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: ftp is a defacto standard so use an ftp client in your ubuntu
<rww> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rww> FTP is a defacto standard? Not really. I don't remember the last time I used it.
<ikonia> keybord: can you launch xterm from the alt+f2 menu
<shane2peru> is it possible to have empathy setup for LAN, without yahoo, aim or any other accounts?
<dominicdinada> rww:  its ok :) not only is SSL not 100% secure the Vast majority are using http to https  which is an insecure connection the only semi secure connection would either be https -> https, or https -> http
<ActionParsnip> rww: defacto usually means rammifiedby the osi and documented so everyone uses the same.
<dominicdinada> sacarlson: Google any reputable security site and SSL - Md5 collisions and you will see that it is totally not as secure as it was made to be
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sacarlson> Eighteens: you could also use https
<rww> ActionParsnip: umm. De facto means something that's true in practise but not mandated by any standard.
<keybord> ikona i just one sec ago it,s say this sudo apt-get install grub-pc in common and no alt+f doint work
<ActionParsnip> rww: ftp is part of the tcp stack which I'm sure you use daily
<ikonia> keybord: why are you installing grub ?
<Pici> Gentlemen, can we plase stay on topic here? Ubuntu support.
<semitones> hi Pici I have a support question
<jamil_1> Is it possible to track an application i.e., what files it is accessing, what data it is sending to internet and so forth ?
<Pici> hi semitones  :)
<hwilde> jamil_1, lsof
<keybord> ikonia google and it,s say this install sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<keybord> ikonia to get terminal fix
<semitones> When you log in to ubuntu, can you set the wireless to automatically connect? Instead of clicking on the network you want to join and unlocking the keyring each time?
<ActionParsnip> jamil_1: sure, ps -ef | grep appname ,may show you what file is used. lsof may also show it if you grep it too
<ikonia> keybord: your terminal has nothing to do wtih grub
<shane2peru> Does anyone know how to get empathy to work with only LAN chat, (people near you)  it automatically shows that if setup with yahoo, can it be done without yahoo?
<ikonia> shane2peru: you just need a local server to host a chat protocol,
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: surely the client would need to log onto a server on the web?
<keybord> ikonia mmm dumb ,,,, but i only need to get terminal fix then i doint boder u guys and girls not any more got more idea
<keybord> ss
<c3l> whats the best way to fully encrypt my system, root, home, swap, all of it? the alternate installer is really confusing on this option. and there is no docummentation that I can find, is there some better method to encrypt the full system?
<ikonia> keybord: yes, but grub is nothing to do with your terminal
<ikonia> !crypt
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru: you could host a jabber or irc server.
<semitones> hello :) did anyone see my question above up there, and know a workaround?
<keybord> ikonia okay alt f2 works :) but the real terminal not . :( but i can get to to most install right :P
<ikonia> semitones: sure, just use the gnome-network-manager tool and put the wireless key in associated with the access point
<ActionParsnip> semitones: there is something to do with pam and the key, or you can set a blank key password
<blahblah> So...
<ikonia> keybord: I'm really sorry, but what you are asking doesn't make much sense to me
<CrazyFisch> HALO
<blahblah> Ubuntu 10.10 is going to be released on 10/10/10?
<ActionParsnip> CrazyFisch: yo
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | blahblah
<ubottu> blahblah: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> blahblah: assuming there aren't any problems, yes
<StaCole> Hello! Good afternoon! anyone know of a link to install need for speed in Ubuntu 10.4? please!
<keybord> im to many things in the head adhd sorry whell i can juce alt + f2 so it,s fine for now
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | StaCole
<ubottu> StaCole: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks I think that's the problem, because when pam comes up I select "unlock the default keyring when I log on," but it never actually does this the next time. So how  do I set a blank password, just press enter when it asks to set one up?
<blahblah> hah
<shane2peru> Right, but I don't want to setup a server, I just want to connect with local's on my lan without messing with other accounts
<keybord> ikonia im to many things in the head adhd sorry whell i can juce alt + f2 so it,s fine for now
<blahblah> They should release it at 10:10:10 UTC. :P
<ikonia> shane2peru: in that case, no
<ActionParsnip> StaCole: need for speed is a range, you will need to be more specific on the app db. I had underground working in cedega ages ago
<StaCole> ActionParsnip, let me check, thank you.
<CrazyFisch> Muh
<keybord> ikonia thanx for the help for today :)
<a13> Hey #ubuntu. I'm running Lucid here and I can't for the life of me figure out how to add a new user. System > Administration > Users and Groups won't let me do anything except clicking 'Manage Groups', 'Help' and changing my own password! (no unlock button/prompt) Should I just do 'gksudo users-admin'?
<jamil_1> hwilde: lsof gives too much info than I can handle. My problem is that goldendict, when connecting to internet(wikipedia), is sendiing wrong credentials to my proxy. so I wanted to find form where it is reading my credentials
<shane2peru> ikonia: but I don't really understand, we have three on the LAN, I'm on my yahoo with empathy, and so is my wife also on Empathy
<shane2peru> and it shows us both as on the LAN (IE not through Yahoo) if we wanted a third, just for LAN, seems like that would be possible.
<ikonia> shane2peru: no
<ActionParsnip> semitones: http://maketecheasier.com/auto-unlock-keyring-manager-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/03/14
<Eighteens> so it's better if i ssh into my ftp? instead of using ftp program to ftp to my ftp?
<ikonia> shane2peru: you would need a local server to connect to, empathy is just an IM client
<blahblah> So what channel is the release party going to be in?
<hwilde> jamil_1, lsof | grep <something>
<c3l> how do I launch nautilus filemanager via cli? just 'nautilus' doesnt start anything..
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: its a different protocol
<shane2peru> ikonia: then why does it show LAN people connected?
<theabyssdragon> a13: there should be an 'add' button on the bottom left hand side of the users and groups window; you could always do it by command line, the 'adduser' command will walk you through the process
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, but it will work?
<ikonia> shane2peru: no idea
<StaCole> ActionParsnip, so, is not posible install need for speed with wine?
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: if the server supports both then great, otherwise you will need to use ftp
<shane2peru> ikonia: lol, ok, thanks
<semitones> a13, I'll take a shot at this one... when you open users and groups, is there an "add" key visible on the screen? (I have one, but I"m in maverick)
<digitalfiz> can anyone help me copy a partition from 1 disk to another. It's a hfs+ partition(non journaled) I'm trying to copy the partition from an ide drive to a sata drive but i cant figure it out :/
<rww> ikonia: empathy does local-link xmpp (aka "bonjour", "rendezvous", etc.)
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, thank you :) i will try...
<digitalfiz> i am using dd now but its not working
<ikonia> rww: ahh cool
<a13> theabyssdragon: that's the thing, that button doesn't do anything :S
<theabyssdragon> a13: it should request an admin password when you press the button; perhaps you accidentally removed yourself from the admin group?
<ActionParsnip> StaCole: if the appdb says not then i'd go with no. You could shell out for cedega or crossover if its compatible with them (they have an appdb too). You may also find a loki installer for it, or maybe EA made a native linux installer
<rww> Apparently, it calls it "Salut". and it's link-local, not local-link.
<semitones> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> semitones: if you make the key password blank, it won't bother you ever
<ActionParsnip> semitones: and you won't require extra packages and. steps etc
<semitones> ActionParsnip, I just did that :D. I wish the button that says "unlock keyring when I login" actually did what it says it will do though :P
<semitones> is that where the extra packages come in?
<a13> theabyssdragon: nope, I haven't even done anything yet, and sudo still works.. quite strange
<Aer_> can someone help me with my graphics card in Ubuntu please ? im not convinced its working properly :(
<StaCole> ActionParsnip, thank you! I will not be because my internet is very slow. I'll have to wait to renew my client for faster
<ActionParsnip> semitones: yeah when you login it does some jiggery pokery and unlocks the keyring too
<Aer_> im new to linux btw, ive been searching allover the internet cant find an answer to my problem :(
<semitones> theabyssdragon, is there a way to run "users and groups" from terminal to see why "add" isn't working for a13?
<Aer_> Anyone ?
<ActionParsnip> StaCole: could ask in #winehq they may know some tricks
<theabyssdragon> semitones: like a gksudo command? I'm not sure
<semitones> Aer_ : what kind of graphics card and what is the potential issue? that'll help people here answer your question
<a13> theabyssdragon: semitons: well there is gksudo users-admin
<semitones> theabyssdragon, like the command that actually runs "users and groups" gui
<Aer_> well i have an nvidia GeForce 9800 GT
<Aer_> and the problem is
<a13> semitones: well there is gksudo users-admin
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, it worked! thanks a bunch
<semitones> a13, try just running "users-admin" and see if you get any terminal messages when you press "add"
<semitones> maybe that will work
<ActionParsnip> Eighteens: np man, glad you got the gold :)
<theabyssdragon> semitones: good idea
<zeltak> guys..kinda stuck here..getting this error on upgrade to mavrick :http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3154/selection035.png
<StaCole> ActionParsnip, ok, let me check, or if you know of any racing game that will install easier in ubuntu
<zeltak> could really appriciate some help
<blakkheim> !10.10 > zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak, please see my private message
<Crash1hd> trying to do the following and its not working find . -exec rm -rf|grep "r01"
<a13> semitones: Good thinking. Doesn't output anything though..
<Aer_> I have a game that works with my card in windows XP but in Ubuntu i run this game in Wine and all my graphics settings are set to minimum and i cant not higher the graphics settings it says for the higher settings "Unsupported for graphics related reasons"
<ActionParsnip> StaCole: there's some games on getdeb. You will need to add their repo first but they do exist
<semitones> :(
<ActionParsnip> !games | StaCole
<ubottu> StaCole: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Aer_> and in windows I can run the game on them settings its the same card... so i dont think my driver for it is installed properly or the right one or my card isnt configured properly for wine..  i have no idea what else i can do :/ i was told to make some changes in regedit in wine.. didnt help :(
<blakkheim> zeltak: i didn't get your PM. what is it?
<a13> semitones: theabyssdragon: gksudo users-admin does allow me to press all the buttons. Should I just use that or is unrecommended? (as I see 'root' in the list, etc.)
<Aer_> any one got any idea on what my prob is ?
<StaCole> yes
<Aer_> ?
<StaCole> ubottu, thank you!
<blakkheim> Aer_: repeating yourself so quickly isn't a good idea, you can try #winehq for wine-specific problems
<semitones> a13, if the gui doesn't work, it's probably safer just to add a user with the terminal. Someone here probably knows the commands
<Aer_> ive tried
<Aer_> i cant find a solution to my problem
<zeltak> blakkheim: i tried to open a query windw
<Crash1hd> how do I remove all files that have the extension .r01 using terminal in a subtree structure?
<theabyssdragon> a13: it would probably be fine, but as semitones says, you should probably just use the 'adduser' command
<semitones> a13, you might also report a bug to launchpad... other people might have that problem too
<mistere3571> I've installed Maverick RC but find that apt-get will not install any software.  Do I need to wait until tomorrow for the repositories to work?
<a13> semitones:  okay, I'll do that
<a13> theabyssdragon: semitones: Okay I'll go looking for some commands. Thanks!
<Aer_> so is there anyone who could help me ? :s cus id really like it if i could stick with linux and not have to keep switching back to windows :(
<semitones> a13, good luck :)
<ThomasWaldmann> is it just me or is the new update manager missing the package names in the list?
<zeltak> blakkheim: see this error: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3154/selection035.png
<zeltak> any odea why im getting this?
<semitones> Aer_, honestly if you're gaming it's better to dualboot windows :) that's what a lot of us do
<Aer_> hmm but thats annoying lol
<semitones> some people might disagree with me though
<blakkheim> zeltak: this channel doesn't support 10.10
<zeltak> aahh isee is there a channel that does?
<Aer_> and my main point is im not sure if my card is installed or configured properly for linux and im not sure how to make sure it is as im new to linux, was wondering if someone who knows this stuff could help me
<Pici> zeltak: #ubuntu+1
<semitones> Aer_, well you can see if your card is using the right drivers, but that might not help with wine. Want to do that?
<Aer_> please :)
<zeltak> thx Pici and blakkheim
<Aer_> then i can rule out that my driver is the problem
<semitones> Aer_, ok, try going to System>Administration> and look for something like "hardware drivers" (I'm not sure of the name)
<Aer_> ok got it
<semitones> alright, do you see your graphics card on there?
<Aer_> yes
<delinquentme> if i want to use the standard ubuntu GUI  search tool .. whats the search string if i want ot find a file that has both "foo" ANd "Bar" inside it?
<delinquentme> the "foo" and "Bar" strings
<semitones> Aer_, what does it say about the drivers you're using?
<alaing> I'm just moving my website over from windows to ubuntu server. I need help with a url in a stylesheet this is the stylesheet location /var/www/albums/themes/home_theme/styles/dark.css and the img url I want is in /var/www/home/img/website_bg.jpg
<Eighteens> ActionParsnip, how do you make a colon in vim, i'm trying to edit a file, and the colon try's to :q when i really want it to write :q
<Aer_> semitones,  it says "This Driver is activated and currently in use" at the bottom and at the top it says (version current) [recommended] but my problem is it said this before and my driver was waaay out of date so someone told me to use a PPA Update or soemthing and add it to my sources list
<Aer_> so i added that and updated my card driver, but the driver i have installed from "Synaptic packet manager" from this PPA is still outdated compared to the one on the nvidia website, so i dunno im getting lost in linux with graphics drivers lol xD
<rohit_> trying to install banshee getting error checking for TAGLIB_SHARP... configure: error: Package requirements (taglib-sharp >= 2.0.3.7) were not met:
<rohit_> Requested 'taglib-sharp >= 2.0.3.7' but version of TagLib Sharp is 2.0.3.2
<semitones> Aer_, ok well I don't know anything like that, but there's one thing you can do to see if your drivers are giving you hardware acceleration
<Aer_> whats that ?
<ffwant> Is gconf-cleaner stable ? (it is on the software center default) has anyone used it ?
<semitones> Aer_, in terminal, run the command "glxinfo|grep direct"
<Aer_> ok
<semitones> you might need to install a package or two to do that
<Aer_> direct rendering: Yes   GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<Aer_> so i guess i have hardware acceleration ?
<semitones> Aer_, ok great, that means hardware acceleration is working
<Aer_> :)
<semitones> and that's about as much as I know about graphics cards lol
<saihtam> omg someone added me as bot?
<Aer_> im guessing "GL_EXT_Cg_shader" means my card has shaders or whatever enabled ?
<guntbert> Eighteens: first get vim into insert mode by typing i
<bousselham> salut
<semitones> sounds good to me :)
<alzie> semitones: what about running glxgears?
<Aer_> becuase that was another prob in my game in wine lol some of the settings say my card doesnt support shaders something something... when here it says it does lol
<zerothis2> my login does not show any users, i can't login
<rww> saihtam: Users that attempt to /join #ubuntu while not identified with nickserv are redirected to #ubuntu-unregged. You identified after joining instead of before, hence you were redirected.
<saihtam> rww: I always identify, but I had some problem with my usb keyboard earlier
<semitones> alzie, from what i've heard glxgears isn't all _that_ useful in diagnosing graphics cards things, but I like watching the gears :D
<alzie> semitones: atleast it gives an idea about frame rate?
<Aer_> but anyway semitones thanks for your time and help :) just curious though if you know if there is a channel like this for wine ? or where i can look for graphic problems in wine ?
<wildc4rd> does anyone know of a good avi editor available from synaptic?
<Aer_> ive looked a few places online but found nothing useful, not sure if i been using the right help or not lol
<hwilde> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Aer_> thanks :)
<semitones> Aer_, the two things I would try are going to wine's app database and reading all the info there about the game. Then you can try asking for help at #winehq
<semitones> what ubottu said :P
<ffwant> Is gconf-cleaner stable ? (it is on the software center default) has anyone used it ?
<tjc__> hey guys
<Aer_> ok, thanks semitones  :)
<zerothis2> am i in #ubuntu? nickserv doesn't respond to me and dozens of bots are asking me hundreds of antispam questions all with conflictiong answers
<semitones> you're welcome :D
<Bisu[Shield]> any suggestion on desktop gadgets like with windows 7?
<semitones> good luck
<Aer_> thanks, i need it lol had this problem a few weeks now lol XD
<rww> zerothis2: yes
<tjc__> does anyone knows how to convert cr2 files to jpg
<tjc__> ?
<saihtam> conclusions I made today 10.04.1 installation sucks if you have bluetooth keyboard and mouse, 10.10 works but some problem with repository after installation
<rohit_> checking for TAGLIB_SHARP... configure: error: Package requirements (taglib-sharp >= 2.0.3.7) were not met:
<rohit_> Requested 'taglib-sharp >= 2.0.3.7' but version of TagLib Sharp is 2.0.3.2
<sms_> My HDD has a 100mb bootable NTFS partition and the rest ~320gb it is a normal NTFS partition. Can I combine the two partitions without losing data from the big partition?
<mobius> I have two 10.04 machines... after install, one of them gives me a nice dynamic status update as the /etc/motd with info like packages needing update... the other does not. how did i manage to clobber that?
<theabyssdragon> sms_: the 100mb partition is probably the boot partition used by windows 7
<tjc__> heloooo
<guntbert> zerothis2: yes, you are in #ubuntu.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Aer_> hmm the wine chat room seems to be dead lol
<sms_> theabyssdragon, yeah it has a win7 loader on it, but I don't need it.
<Aer_> not one person talking in there :(
<saihtam> anyone running multipathd on SAN disk on an old 8.10 installation? Intrested how it work?
<theabyssdragon> sms_: I take it windows is no longer installed? if that's the case, you could delete the 100mb partition and then expand the 320gb partition without losing anything on the 320gb partition, however everything on the 100mb parition will be lost
<ffwant> Is gconf-cleaner stable ? (it is on the software center default) has anyone used it ?
<theabyssdragon> sms_: just make sure NOT to do that the other way around (eg. delete the 320gb and expand the 100mb)
<zerothis2> guntbert, yes, my login shows no users, just the computer name and icon and botom panel without display manager or language options
<semitones> I have this really cool button on my laptop -- it disables the touchpad-click, which in theory would keep you from accidentally clicking with your hands as you type. However, it doesn't seem to actually work.... even though I get a nice graphic pop up indicating that I've turned the click off...
<dajhorn> mobius: Reconfigure or reinstall the  update-notifier-common and update-manager-core packages.   Also check the /etc/init/mounted-varrun.conf file.
<guntbert> zerothis2: what did you do before that happened?
<Kentrel> Hey my Ubuntu system won't boot unless I press S to skip this line in the fstab
<Kentrel> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=122,devmode=664 0 0
<Kentrel> Whats wrong with that?
<sms_> theabyssdragon, yep Win7 isn't installed anymore. Thanks
<xchinjo> กดเกดเ
<kexman_> i have a strange nvidia problem, my monitor is stuck at 640x480 resolution and i cant do anything about it, read forums, and couldnt resolve the problem , could anyone lend me a hand with this ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Hi, where do i place the .vim theme file for vim to install the theme?
<zerothis2> guntbert, I pointed and clicked a user from the list (now absent) and enterend a password when the password box appeared. or I selected the user with arrows and <enter>, same result
<guntbert> zerothis2: you misunderstood my question - what did you change in your system between "then" and "now"?
<semitones> Ok -- if I want to see what happens when I press the "disable trackpad" key on my computer, what logs would I need to look in?
<tw-oic> Is there any way to map ctrl-shift-c to send 0x03 in gnome terminal, so I can map ctrl-c to copy?
<semitones> I'm trying to find out what it's doing -- why it's not behaving as I expect
<guntbert> tw-oic: is <ctrl><shift>c too much trouble?
<zerothis2> guntbert, I updated my noscript plugin for firefox, which i assume to be unrelated to the loging screen
<alzie> kexman_ : have a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978 This is how I solved the same issue
<DocMAX> can someone help me with cross compiling samba? i make a ./configure --host=arm-linux (also also tried --host=i686 --target=arm-linux) but i still get an i686 executable
<guntbert> zerothis2: seems reasonable, can you get to a text login screen (<ctrl><alt>F2) ?
<tw-oic> guntbert: When it's different from every other hotkey for copy/paste, yes.
<zerothis2> guntbert, yes, i'm using ctrl+alt+f3 to chat at this very moment, have a browser running in f2 and a prompt in f1
<zerothis2> guntbert, the faulty login screen is on f7
<guntbert> zerothis2: (of course :-)) -- well (I am not good with gdm troubles) - try to restart gdm  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or sudo service gdm restart
<Kuba> heyy
<ganeshran> can ubuntu handle two simultaneous internet connections, one on wlan0 and one through wvdial?
<zerothis2> guntbert, both commands have the same effect as ctrl+alt+bs, restarts right back to the userless login, thanks for trying
<Kuba> If I install ubuntu 10.10 rc now, and update it on the release day, would it be the same as installing it on the release day?
<Ken8521> Kuba, as long as you keep it up to date..
<Kuba> mhm
<Kuba> Yet it isn't the same as installing 10.04 now, and upgrading it on the relase day, am I right?
<tw-oic> Apparently, I can middle click for paste for the X clipboard (which I fill by selecting text).  I did not realize GTK and X had separate clipboards.  Unfortunately, the GTK one is the one virtualbox links to the host clipboard.
<Ken8521> Kuba, well, 10.04, if you upgrade it on 10.10 release day, it will still be 10.04.. unless you dist-upgrade it... i'll caution you against that, becasue when 10.10 is released, there's gonna be a horde of folks upgrading, and an upgrade from 10.04 will go very slow... so if you want 10.10.. personally, i'd probably install it now.
<Ken8521> i've been running it since the first beta, and i've had zero problems
<visage_> 10.10 is pretty good so far
<visage_> only thing i had problems with is the ath9k driver
<Ken8521> visage_, i've had zero probs
<guntbert> zerothis2: well - as a last measure you could try to apt-get purge gdm and then reinstall it ....
<visage_> i havent been able to get it into master mode
<visage_> :/
<Ken8521> visage_, whats wrong w/ it? (i use ath5k)
<Ken8521> ah
<visage_> funny though
<visage_> i run backtrack 4
<visage_> it works like a charm
<rww> which is why you download the alternate CD off bittorrent and use that for upgrades. bittorrent will be nice and fast, and you'll just need to fetch the non-default packages you've installed.
<Ken8521> does it support penetration?
<visage_> i believe i need to patch the driver, or someshit
<visage_> Yes.
<Ken8521> hm
<Kuba> Ken8521: Packages shouldn't change a lot in those incoming days? So practically, installing rc + aptitude full_upgrade gives me almost the same as 10.10? :)
<visage_> Other than that, I love 10.10
<rww> Kuba: correct
<almoxarife> is there any kind of advantage in upgrading??? I mean overall speed or integration , ease of use?
<Ken8521> Kuba, yeah.. i wouldn';t expect any dramatic changes in the next two days...
<rww> although I'd do safe-upgrade, personally. full-upgrade generally causes more problems than it solves
<visage_> anyone do any python programming?
<Kuba> rww, Ken8521: thank You very much :)
<Ken8521> Kuba, odds are, if it doesn't work today, it's not gonna work on the 10th..
<Ken8521> lol
<c3l> visage_: for that #python might be a better place to ask in
<visage_> i know, i was just curious
<Kuba> Ken8521: Is it possible that it won't work today? :D
<Ken8521> Kuba, well anything is possible
<Kuba> hrhrh
<Ken8521> Kuba, are you planning to upgrade, or clean install?
<Kuba> Ken8521: I just got new netbook so I'd like to install something on it and I wouldn';t like to repeat myself ;0
<visage_> Kuba: you digging the Unity UI?
<Ken8521> Kuba, well, i can only tell you my experience... there's been complaints about Unity(the netbook GUI)...
<Ken8521> i personally have always hated it, so i install a normal Gnome
<visage_> thats what i was curious about
<Kuba> urm, I don't think I'm going to use netbook remix
<Ken8521> Kuba, if you use the normal, gnome Ubuntu... you should have no issues I would think
<Kuba> Just casual i386 version ;p
<guntbert> !ot | visage_
<ubottu> visage_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ken8521> there was someone in ubuntu+1 fussing for about 6hrs w/ unity the other day
<Kuba> btw can unity be installed on normal ubuntu?
<Kuba> (ppa?)
<visage_> Im sure
<Ken8521> Kuba, i don't see why not.... i had it on my 17in laptop... and it still sucked.
<ikonia> Kuba: is there a package for the version your using
<visage_> Ken: You tried Gnome Shell, yet?
<rww> Ubuntu Netbook and Ubuntu Desktop use the same repositories, so there's presumably a package you can install.
<visage_> I'm not fawn of it
<dlebauer> can anyone tell me how to connect to a server that is not listed in the default list?
<Ken8521> visage_, i've not messed w/ it, but... i've heard it's not great
<Kuba> ikonia: I don't get You, sorry
<ikonia> Kuba: is there a package for it in the repos your using for the ubuntu version your using
<visage_> It's not really that stable honestly.
<ikonia> visage_: try to keep it to support discussion, please.
<Kuba> ikonia: Quick aptitude search doesn't get me anywhere with it
<ikonia> Kuba: ok, so there isn't an official package in the stable repos, that should be a good guide for if you should look at installing it
<Ken8521> Kuba, i just looked in synaptic, there's a package called unity... "unity interface for ubuntu netbook edition"
<Kuba> ikonia: Okay.
<anr78> is there a way I can choose UID/GID for a user when installing from the standard Desktop CD?
<Kuba> Ken8521: E: Unable to locate package unity
<Kuba> Ken8521: Are You on 10.04?
<rww> unity isn't on 10.04.
<Ken8521> Kuba, negative, 10.10.. thats what i was saying, it's available on 10.10
<c3l> What encryptiom method is the alternate install using to encrypt the entire system? There is no documentation to be found on this. Is there possibly some othe recommended way to encrypt your full system (root, home, swap - all of it, the entire system)?
<Kuba> Ken8521: I see now
<ikonia> c3l: truecrypt
<rww> ikonia: the alternate install doesn't use truecrypt ;P
<Wicked> iirc its luks
<ikonia> rww: doesn't it ?
<Kuba> Well, I'm going to install 10.10rc, aptitude full-upgrade, and in 3 days (after release) I should be running 100% 10.10 :)
<ikonia> I thought luks was used for partition not file system encyption ?
<c3l> ikonia: no, all I know is that it doesnt use truecrypt, dont give out info that youre not sure of :)
<rww> ikonia: Nope. Ubuntu in general doesn't have it, thanks to licensing insanity.
<c3l> Wicked: what encryption method? aes, twofish etc?
<rww> assuming it's the same as Debian, and it probably is, it's LVM2+LUKS
<Wicked> im 90% sure it uses luks
<Wicked> oh
<Wicked> aes i think
<Wicked> by default
<FloodBot3> Wicked: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ken8521> Kuba, actually when you install 10.10.. it will give you the option to install all current updates while you're installing.
<amlidbr>  meu video abre  de   ponta cabeça aalgum programa para desvira=lo
<c3l> also, why is there no way to use truecrypt to encrypt the system, as it works with windows?
<rww> !br | amlidbr
<ubottu> amlidbr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> c3l: check out rww's comment
<Kuba> Ken8521: Omm, didn't know that... is that a new feature of 10.10? :)
<rww> c3l: dunno, you'd have to ask the truecrypt people. As I mentioned, Ubuntu doesn't have it in our repositories for licensing reasons.
<c3l> Wicked: how do you access any settings for the encryption, or at least see what it does?
<Ken8521> Kuba, first time i've ever seen it.. you can also check a box to install all multimedia codecs.
<Ken8521> during install
<c3l> rww: ah thanks
<Wicked> c3l, im not really sure man. ive never used it before...but i did look into at one point a long time ago
<Kuba> Ken8521: on alternate also? (I'm thinking of lvm...)
<antivirtel> |10.08.|13:18.29|<Stellarium-> antivirtel: Alt+0244 <--- sorry, but not works :\
<Ken8521> Kuba, only thing i found it didn't install, was libdvdcss, so i add lucid's medibuntu repository, install libdvdcss, then remove it so it doesn't pull in upgrades and bork things
<Ken8521> Kuba, now that i don't know.. i didn't use the alt. cd this time around, and i used ext4
<Kuba> btw is ext4 still the preffered fs?
<antivirtel> how can I write this letter: ô "U+00F4 LATIN SMALL LETTER O WITH CIRCUMFLEX"; In windows: Alt+ANSII code, here in lucid?
<Ken8521> Kuba, i think so... it works fine...
<c3l> there should really be more documentation on the encryption with the alternate cd, as it is now, its really hard to understand what to do, and how its done
<rww> c3l: again assuming that Debian and Ubuntu do the same thing here, "256-bit aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<amlidbr> obg
<rww> Kuba: yes
<c3l> rww: thanks a lot!
<amlidbr> join#ubuntu-br-doc
<istvan> I have my media server running ubuntu with ebox on it. how can I make it an ftp server such that I can create ftp credentials for specific folders on the system etc easily so that I can send the creds to a friend for example and then they only can access that folder?
<Coded1> kinda forgot ... how do I see currently set environment variables?
<rww> Coded1: env
<Coded1> rww; ty
<uLinux> !hi
<c3l> also, the alternate install is asking if I want to encrypt my home directory, even though I encrypted the entire system. encrypting my home direcory is quite redundant in that case I assuem. but if it doesnt give any preformanece decreas, and as its no hassle at all, just enter password as normal. there is now drawback?
<Ken8521> brb
<c3l> uLinux: the !hi command has been removed, ops thought it got too spammy
<uLinux> lol
<uLinux> c3l: do you have /home encrypted or u want to?
<c3l> uLinux: Im installing anew, encrypting my entire system via the alternate install, after setting up the partitions and encrypting them, the installer also asks me if I want to encrypt my home folder. should I do that too? or would it be redundant to encrypt that too?
<collabra> c3l: i had problems encrypting both my harddrive as well as my home directory.... the two seemed to fight over control.
<rww> c3l: I'd leave it alone. You're not going to get an additional benefit from it, and it'll just waste CPU cycles.
<c3l> collabra: oh..! then that optino should be removed from the installer, if the user has encrypted the entire system first...
<TunaSnax> Hey guys! I am unable to find the xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 on Kubuntu. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I need to add my monitors resolution to the config file
<collabra> c3l: i aggree,...
<c3l> rww: okay, thanks a lot for your input. stuff on this matter has been really hard to find
<c3l> someone should compose an up to date ubuntu wiki entry
<guntbert> antivirtel: like ô ?  <ctrl><shift> uf4 <release>
<antivirtel> guntbert ô
<antivirtel> thanks :D
<antivirtel> problem soolved
<guntbert> antivirtel: you're welcome :-)
<antivirtel> *solved
<c3l> guntbert: or you could use the dead ^ key followed by an e
<guntbert> c3l: no dead keys here :-), and I guess he wanted it general :-)
<antivirtel> c3l for šžǒǒ yeah, but for ^o <--- makes this
<antivirtel> :D
<c3l> ooh :)
<th1> what's a good library to use for playing sound in a C command line program? libao is no good because it cant do flush
<ikonia> th1: try ##c++
<antivirtel> c3l it works in windows... but here isnt implemented yet:\
<c3l> antivirtel: the dead keys work on all characters for me
<raven> load balancing possible with ubuntu?
<TunaSnax> whats the 'viewport' option in xorg.conf do? Is that for the resolution?
<c3l> antivirtel: well not like ^k, but all the reasonable ones
<antivirtel> c3l, thats funny, because here not :\
<antivirtel> c3l when I writes ^ it recently shows it :D
<c3l> antivirtel: might have to do with your keyboard layout
<c3l> antivirtel: you mean it shows up directly?
<raven> cpu-load-balancing option with ubuntu?
<antivirtel> c3l I have hungarian keyboard input, but I want to write sometimes these slovak chars ;)
<a13> theabyssdragon: semitones: The magic command that saved the day: sudo apt-get install --reinstall policykit-1. I actually get an authentication prompt when pressing add now. Because of the scarcity of this bug (and only small similarities on launchpad) I will not be filing a bug, and consider it a one-off. I'm currently hoping that this has also fixed another bug on my system that would sometimes not let me shut down my system, but instea
<antivirtel> <c3l> antivirtel: you mean it shows up directly? <-- yeah
<c3l> is so, look in the keyboards layout, there should be one with dead keys. or alter the file in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols but thats not really something youd recommend to the average user
<theabyssdragon> a13: glad you figured it out
<c3l> antivirtel: then you have dead keys disabled. there most certainly is a layout like "hungarian-with-dead-keys"
<solidus-river> hey, i'm having trouble ading a root user to mysql via mysqladmin
<Necrosan> there's only one root user
<solidus-river> well i'm having trouble getting into it
<Necrosan> do you mean granting priveleges to a user to have full access to the database?
<waagbo> You have to be root
<waagbo> Default password should be blank
<Necrosan> privileges
<waagbo> Limited to log in locally only
<raven> cpu-load-balancing option with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !enter | waagbo
<ubottu> waagbo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<c3l> antivirtel: you do the ^ with Altgr 2 right?
<antivirtel> <c3l> antivirtel: then you have dead keys disabled. there most certainly is a layout like "hungarian-with-dead-keys" << yeah, but I have 6+ variables of death keys :O
<waagbo> guntbert: And you just used two lines to tell me that :/
<Lateralus> Does anyone know how to use displayport connected monitors in Lucid?
<raven> cpu-load-balancing option with ubuntu?
<antivirtel> c3l: altgr+2: ˇ; altgr+3: ^
<TunaSnax> Hey gents, where in xorg.conf do I add my monitors resolution? 10.04 doesn't have mine by default :(
<Lateralus> The monitor does not show up when I use "detect displays" in nvidia's configuration tool
<c3l> antivirtel: I mean altgr 3. does any of the 6 dead keys work? what are the characters you want to be dead?
<Jack0923> Hello, I don't get a picture when I connect my system to my display any idea?
<c3l> antivirtel: instead of AltGr + 3. use Shift+AltGr+3 followed by for instance 'e'
<antivirtel> c3l all of the first 3 displays me ^ inmediatlz
<waagbo> How are you supposed to open the MSN chat windows in Empathy (10.10). Facebook chat opens by double clicking, but no response on MSN accounts?
<collosi> Jack0923: what kind of monitor and connections are you using
<antivirtel> ahh c3l, sh+agr+3 makes, nice: ô
<antivirtel> thanks :)
<Jack0923> HD Samsung display, HDMI calbe
<collosi> Jack0923:  you going from HDMI to DVI?
<Jack0923> nope, from HDMI to HDMI
<c3l> antivirtel: your welcome :) if you have more problems with dead keys, try using shift too. or ask me again. also if you want, I can help you tweak your layout to have the dead keys easier available if you need that. What we cannot tolerate is windows being more suitable for your needs :)
<fx> does anyone know why libvirt-bin upstart job does not honour /etc/defaults/libvirt-bin file?
<collosi> Jack0923:  so how did you install ubunut?  using another monitor?
<antivirtel> but an other question c3l, how have you known this information? :D
<Jack0923> correct collois
<antivirtel> (and thanks your help c3l and suggestion)
<raven> parallel-computing-cluster possible with ubuntu?
<uLinux> Jack0923: are you connecting HDMI (pc) to HDMI (monitor)?
<collosi> Jack0923:  and the Monitor with no screen, do you know it works correctly on other systems?
<uLinux> Jack0923: have you tried to change to AV mode
<c3l> antivirtel: Im quite geeky in layouts (im using the speed and ergonomy optimized layout 'colemak') ;) I opened the hungarian layout and looked at it
<Jack0923> I am using the display, it works perfekt, on windows 7
<antivirtel> "What we cannot tolerate is windows being more suitable for your needs" <-- I learnt it in windows, everyone starts what their groverment supports, ex. Hungary uses M$ stuff... I have been used it for 10 years, but I'm now want to change to OpenSource softwares
<twiggy> hey
<twiggy> i need help
<Auv5> twiggy: With?
<collosi> Jack0923:  when you boot into Ubuntu using that display, where does the screen turn black?  for example after grub or after the splash screen
<twiggy> the gnome panel on the bottom is freaking out opening hundreds of "opening file manager" windows
<Jack0923> no screen at all
<twiggy> and my desktop is blank
<twiggy> no icons or my bg
<twiggy> google is not helping.
<c3l> antivirtel: there is nothing stoping you from changing, and if something is behaving like you dont want to, there is normally a reason: what you're used to isnt a standard, here we love standards. and if you still want the old behaviour back, you can always modify ubuntu to meet your needs! (provided no proprietary software is neede, cus' we hate that stuff :) )
<crimsonmane> fresh install of ubuntu latest and not even hard wiring gets internet
<collosi> Jack0923:  right, but when does no screen at all occur?
<Auv5> Try resetting your gnome settings.
<twiggy> how do i do that auv5
<Auv5> twiggy: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<uLinux> Jack0923: today I just tried HDMI to HDMI on Ubuntu I need to change signal do HDMI and then to fix resolution changing to AV signal (dunno why) but it worked fine
<uLinux> needed to
<Auv5> Try that, see if it makes any difference.
<twiggy> thanks
<crimsonmane> fresh install of ubuntu latest and not even hard wiring gets internet. what could the problem be?
<Jack0923> "occur" from boot no screen
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, laptop, desktop, model?
<crimsonmane> desktop custom
<kamote> anyone using ddosdeflate here
<scott_ino> have you had ubuntu installed before without issue?
<uLinux> Jack0923: btw if you have a DVI cable connected you should unplug it
<collosi> Jack0923:  Have you tried what uLinux is saying, I know you use win 7 on it, but just check it out
<raven> parallel-computing-cluster possible with ubuntu?
<twiggy> didn't work auv5
<Zorael> I have a series of .tiff files that I want to convert to a single paged pdf. How can I do this? (Preferably via terminal)
<twiggy> i did the rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<crimsonmane> i've never used linux before but really want to. this issue is going to turn me away.
<twiggy> then i followed it with a killall gnome-panel
<fethio> anyone using ati 10.9 driver with maverick?
<raven> COMPUTING-CLUSTER possible with ubuntu?
<twiggy> no luck
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, It's VERY rare for that, do you know what your network controller is?
<crimsonmane> mobo is Intel DG33TL
<uLinux> crimsonmane: have you tried to configure the network manually
<crimsonmane> the onboard isnt working, but apparently i have to hardwire in order to get my WUSB600N Linksys to work
<uLinux> oh ok
<Jack0923> my display is only connect with one HDMI cable and it works fine with the other system
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, open a terminal from Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<twiggy> can somone help me?
<crimsonmane> k then what
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, then type: lspci
<almoxarife> I am seeing chromium crashing at start up just after an update, anyone else?
<scott_ino> hit enter
<Auv5> twiggy: Did you log out and back in again?
<betz> Greetings! I want to add a path to my $PATH, but i get a error, file or folder doesnt exist. I'm sure it does. I do: $PATH=$PATH:/some/path
<collosi> Jack0923:  are you dual booting?  so the screen turns off after you select Ubuntu?
<twiggy> no, I will try that
<betz> Anyone knows what could be wrong?
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, then find the part that says "Network Controller" and that's what model etc.. it is
<scott_ino> from there yuo ca use that info to search around etc...
<crimsonmane> its an intel
<Jack0923> I dont have dual boot
<antivirtel> c3l linux is suitable for me, because I _want_ to be a (web)programmer, and pro system admin for companies :D
<crimsonmane> and no, i cant, because nothing works that online says
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, ok make/model gotta be more info than that
<twiggy> logging in and out didn't hlep.
<crimsonmane> scott the comp is in the other room
<crimsonmane> its not easy moving around like that
<crimsonmane> for every little thing.
<twiggy> all it did was show the default desktop background instead of blank'
<crimsonmane> it simply doesnt work. i've been working on it for 10 hours
<collosi> Jack0923:  do you know that computer can handle the resolution of the display?
<c3l> antivirtel: sweet, youve come to the right place to learn and get help :)
<zulax> how do i convert wav to mp3 on ubuntu?
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, well like i said, it's rare to have hardwired network controllers not simply work, but in order to help I'd need to know what we're dealing with
<Jack0923> yes I do
<c3l> !ffmpeg | zulax
<familia> cmo instalauna aplicacion que extrai con el gestor de archivadores
<crimsonmane> the motherboard is an Intel DG33TL, so from there we can look up the intel nic drivers
<c3l> zulax: okay the bot doesnt know it, but ffmpeg is the tool you want for converting media fiels to other formats
<uLinux> What's the Document font? I change the size but see no difference.
<collosi> Jack0923:  what happens when you boot from the liveCD on that display?  does it work?
<Ken8521> zulax, you can also try audacity... pretty sure that would work
<collosi> crimsonmane:  open a terminal and type:  lspci    like scott_ino said, then look for a netowork or ethernet controller
<uLinux> Jack0923: did you install Ubuntu with another monitor? If yes what resolution were you using?
<crimsonmane> coll i did that
<crimsonmane> its there
<Jack0923> I get only a picture when I use my very old 15 innch display
<Jack0923> 800*600
<zulax> Ken8521, soundkonverter looked promising, but the process doesnt start up
<crimsonmane> in fact here's my original issue. the wireless card works but wont connect to anything. in fact it doesnt see MY router but it sees all my neighbors
<collosi> crimsonmane:  now google it and find out what driver you need,  then do a lsmod to see if is is loading
<antivirtel> c3l I have only sometimes this big luck :D I have a Konica Minolta bizhub printer, and there is no postscript driver :\ so I cant rebuild a small system with linux, I must have some M$ stuff :D so I'm waiting for the driver, and after that I'll reinstall every machine(but when we can make a small project, I'll use linux multi-seat, what is the best config for small offices)
<crimsonmane> !lsmod
<uLinux> Jack0923: you could try to disable Graphic card drivers on Ubuntu..?
<uLinux> and then boot using  HDMI
<crimsonmane> yeah collosi... i've kinda been at this for 10 hours
<raven_> COMPUTING-CLUSTER possible with ubuntu?
<c3l> !caps | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Wakko10Warner> http://173.86.138.112/ <-- I just made a web page for school. It is not much but it is nice since I made it. Check it out it is running under ubuntu's apache :-D
<fasta> Is there any app which I can use to share a webcam between two Linux machines without jumping through hoops?
<Jack0923> after getting no screen, I installed the nviade driver but it was no fix
<collosi> crimsonmane:  so what network controller do you have?
<crimsonmane> "the right one"
<coz_> :)
<collosi> crimsonmane:  that doesn't make sense
<collosi> Jack0923: have you tried booting up in single user mode?
<crimsonmane> i've been in here several times a day for 3 days trying to get this to work. i'm a bit pissed to be given the same geese to chase
<crimsonmane> and i'm sorry in advance
<collosi> crimsonmane:  so what network controller do you have?  then we can google it and see if things are the way they are suppose to be
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, does this sound familiar for your network controller, at the leastI would need this.
<scott_ino> Intel 82566DC
<c3l> antivirtel: oh, really, ubuntu doesnt recognize your printer? thats rare :) stuff like that can be good to have in mind when shopping for new stuff, like printers, if they work in linux. also I have no Idea what's needed for a bussiness setup. I guess you know more than me on that ;) but just ask away here in the channel, im sure someone knows. (make sure you formulate the question well, and all on one line, so its easier ...
<c3l> ... to give help) :)
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, is this ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10 ???
<twiggy> I think the problem is nautilis
<amlidbr> join #ubuntu-br
<Ken8521> c3l, totally agree.. i research the wazoo out of hardware like that before i buy it....
<amlidbr> join#canal
<alzie> amlidbr: "/"  "/join #ubuntu-br"
<prod-beginner> Anyone have experience in Traffic shaping?
<crimsonmane> 10.04 alternate install disc because 10.10 wont work with regular install livecd doesnt even work. frustrating but its install now.
<amlidbr> join #ubuntu-br-doc
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, so why didn't you try the 10.10 alt. install?
<crimsonmane> didnt exist
<kexman_> alzie: i foillowed that guid , problem nvidia 640x480
<Scunizi> antivirtel: ps drivers are typically sold separate with larger business level printers.. if you really want to continue using that printer then ask a rep the cost on the "module" they have to install.
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, See Here: This is a known issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/619841
<antivirtel> c3l I wrote today morning to 3 places ( http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/hardware-peripherals/170483-konica-minolta-bizhub-211-driver.html#post809237 ; http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=56152#p325906 ; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590592 )
<kexman_> but i cant install the driver from the site which i downlaoded , cause = nouveau ! i have libdrm-nouvea1 and the two are incompatible
<awesome_guest> hi, how do I view my current user privileges?
<triton> buenas noches
<alzie> amlidbr: você precisa usar o "/" antes de "# ubuntu-br"
<alzie> kexman_ still no luck?
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, so it's been fixed in a newer upstream kernel
<antivirtel> Scunizi , you mean this: "ask a rep" to contact with the manufacturer?
<crimsonmane> ok see that's where i get lost. what am i supposed to do with that link? there's nothing on it that i can act on
<Scunizi> kexman_: there is a ppa with the latest nvidia driver available through their repo for a direct install on ubuntu.. check it out.
<Scunizi> antivirtel: yes.. a rep that markets that printer in your area.
<Scunizi> antivirtel: if it's one of the larger business class lasar/color lasar printers
<kexman_> Scunizi: ppa ? what ? where?
<collosi> crimsonmane:  you're using 10.04 right?
<kexman_> Scunizi: i downloaded the NV*.run file from the site and i need 64bit also ...
<crimsonmane> yeah. i understand new upstream kernel means it was fixed in 10.10. i typed that about as fast as you did
<crimsonmane> what is lucid and what is maverick?
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, so you need to get that kernel version and install it
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, lucid=10.04 maverick=10.10
<uLinux> they are Ubuntu versions Lucid is 10.04 Maverick is 10.10
<antivirtel> Scunizi konica minolta is a large company :D but I dont know why have they done only PCL & GDI driver only.. postscript is an other step, and *nix supports it at all :D
<polleri> hi i have a problem with my mousepad on my laptop, the mouse works fine on the log in sreen but after i am logged in the mouse stops working completely and I have no clue what 's going on
<antivirtel> *-onlx
<antivirtel> y
<Scunizi> kexman_: I can't find the link right now.. but PPA are hosted on launchpad and are typically for ubuntu programs.. that's how I solved my install issue with the nvidia driver.. it simply wouldn't install the "old fashioned" way
<uLinux> polleri: are you using USB?
<crimsonmane> alt download doesnt exist for 10.10
<crimsonmane> only livecd
<polleri> no the mouse is in the laptop
<kexman_> Scunizi: i followed so many guides
<crimsonmane> i cant get 10.10 kernel because... no internet!
<polleri> uLinux, the mouse is on the laptop
<kexman_> apt-get removed so many thing
<gilaniali> I have ubuntu installed on my PS3 (never updated it) and connected it to my TV. is there a some software that will let me stream my itunes movies from my Mac OS X to ubuntu?
<Scunizi> antivirtel: it's a marketing decision.. the ps module (an actual card that goes into the machine) is a few hundred dollars
<frias> hey guys, im new with ubuntu.. i have a problem, when i login, ubuntu does not start, i only get the wallpaper and my mouse, still moveable.. do u know what i can do to fix it?
<kexman_> i dunno what else to do know :) i messed my system :) with nvidia :)
<kexman_> well not much kde and compiz are running fine
<polleri> uLinux, i don't know how to call it in english sorry!
<kexman_> but in 640x480 :)
<kexman_> glx working wonderfull :D
<Scunizi> kexman_: no guide here.. you list the PPA repo in your package manager and refresh.. then look for the driver in the package manager (synaptic)
<c3l> antivirtel: unfortunately it seems the printer is unsupported, what that means practically is that no one has had the time or resources to create linux drivers for that HW, it might require use of some proprietary software, in that case you'll never see a driver by the community. and it is unfortunately still not common that HW manufactor make free open drivers. You might have to give up on that printer if you want to use ...
<c3l> ... a free system, I know thats not fun to hear, but in the long run stepping away from proprietary software will make it all better :)
<awesome_guest> anyone?  I don't have admin privileges on this box and would like to see what I can actually do
<alzie> kexman_: or use synaptic and search for nouveau and select for removal
<crimsonmane> god why's it gotta be so buggy? i know its free and that's probably why... :( makes me cry
<avo> crimsonmane, Why does what have to be so buggy?
<kexman_> alzie: i followed a guide that removed some thingys of nouvea sometimes yesterday
<crimsonmane> frickin linux.
<antivirtel> Scunizi, you mean, this needs not only driver(software part), but some other thing, like a modul(what is a hardware...)?
<crimsonmane> avo
<crimsonmane> i can't do SHIT
<FloodBot3> crimsonmane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kexman_> and now all i have id libdrm-nouveau1 but if i remove that then it removes all my X and KDE and everything :)
<avo> crimsonmane, Care to explain? Linux is probably the least buggy of any kernel, by the way.
<crimsonmane> you must have just arrived. i'll detail it again perhaps you think of something new
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, like I said issues with hard-wired LAN are extremely rare
<avo> crimsonmane, I have :)
<maedox> avo: I don't think he knows what a kernel is
<kexman_> very old hw or i cant even think when my pc ethernet didnt worked on linux
<Scunizi> antivirtel: that has been my experience in the past.. it's a small piggy back card that's inserted into the copier that gives it ps capability.. typically for access with Mac's.. but will typically work with linux since cups also is part of the backend of the Mac for printing.
<avo> maedox, O_o
<maedox> :P
<c3l> crimsonmane: its easy to say the system suck when you dont understand it
<crimsonmane> first off i cant install with LiveCD, have to use alt download. second my wireless card sees everyone else router but cannot see mine nor connect to it even w/o security. third my hardwire lan wont work.
<crimsonmane> c31 i understand it
<crimsonmane> i used linux for 6 years
<crimsonmane> i mean unix
<avo> crimsonmane, !enter | crimsonmane
<avo> bah
<avo> !flood | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crimsonmane> i have been working on this install for 3 days now
<kexman_> cant i tell the kernel not to load nouveau driver
<scott_ino> avo ;) got the right one the second time around
<kexman_> nvidia provides some thingy that it puts in /etc/modprobe.d that should blacklist nouveau
<collosi> crimsonmane:  you've been using Unix for 6 years and can't get this working?
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, well, i'd start by taking a xannex and relaxing... first,.. is your ESSID hidden?... have you tried broadcasting it until you get your wireless issue resolved?
<maedox> crimsonmane: what kind of hardware are you on?
<antivirtel> c3l yeah, this things makes me sad... I wanted to ask for other(what is supported) from the company what provides us the publishing things, but I missed it, the "papers" are signed already... :(
<avo> crimsonmane, Erm, why exactly can't you use the normal livecd?
<crimsonmane> no not BEEN USING i USED it. i havent touched it for 10 years
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, well a lot has changed in 10yrs, so that's more or less irrelevant
<Ken8521> you dont think you're an apple expert cuz you had a commodore 64 do you?
<crimsonmane> ken - i understand it, that's the point
<crimsonmane> whether or not i can figure out whats wrong is another story.
<avo> Ken8521, Apple == Commodore..?
<Ken8521> avo, it was a joke....
<alzie> kexman_: I'm not familiar with KDE so I'm not sure if blacllist will fix the problem
<Ken8521> apple=commodore.. completely different
<kexman_> alzie: no it doesnt iu need to tell at boot to the kernel that i dont want nouveau
<kexman_> alzie: any idea how ?
<kexman_> kernel param something ?
<avo> Ken8521, I realized, but I thought you were making the comparison that UNIX has changed a lot since 10 years ago, not that he was comparing apples (no pun intended) to oranges.. Nevermind though :)
<Scunizi> antivirtel: you really want to check your model against an "options" list someplace.. just to validate or invalidate what I've said based on your model
<Zorael> Anyone a wiz at imagemagick and convert? I'm converting some files and they end up really small, like 10% of the normal width.
<antivirtel> Scunizi you thinks, that may work here? I have some €s for that, because a licensed M$ stuff costs a lots of € :D can you show this "card" ?(or what is the name of the card?)
<Ken8521> avo, yeah, bad analogy on my part.
<Ken8521> how bout if you're an expert at windows 3.x,  doesn't make you an expert at win 7
<collosi> crimsonmane:  ok let's try this again, so your Ethernet Controller is a 82566DC Gigabit correct?
<avo> Ken8521, Haha. There we go :)
<Scunizi> antivirtel: you got a model number?
<crimsonmane> dc-2 revision 2
<c3l> antivirtel: awh, thats unfortunate :/ I wish I could help you in some way, but in this case we seem to be stuck. you could try pushing the company to release linux compatible drivers, a driver from the community does not happen over night unless its some really popular piece of HW
<antivirtel> Scunizi yeah, I wrote to forums too, but I write here too, so the manufacturer is Konica Minolta, and the model is: bizhub 211
<scott_ino> collosi, The issue is regression, and is already fixed in 2.6.35-rc6, he needs a new kernel
<crimsonmane> no scott
<crimsonmane> doesnt apply. i didnt UPGRADE
<crimsonmane> and 10.10 isnt available
<antivirtel> c3l, yeah, do you know some sucessable procedures to "push" company to manage that thing?
<avo> crimsonmane, What do you mean it isn't availible?
<crimsonmane> alternate only for me. remember?
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, there's a 10.10 alt. cd
<crimsonmane> where?
<Ken8521> on the download page?
<crimsonmane> nope http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<avo> crimsonmane, I remember, but you never explained _why_. Also, there has been an alt of 10.10 since forever.
<IdleOne> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Edward_Elric> please helpme to vote
<Edward_Elric> http://148.245.35.4/CursoPhp/index.php
<Edward_Elric> :D
<Edward_Elric> is about ubuntu
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/maverick/
<collosi> scott_ino:  correct me if I'm wrong, but he he is using kernel 2.6.32 on lucid not 2.6.35 on maverick
<crimsonmane> is that an ALTERNATE because the regular LiveCD -willnot- work on my ssytem. i already have it
<avo> Edward_Elric, This channel is for ubuntu tech support, so that's a bit off topic. But I voted :)
<scott_ino> collosi, as I understand now.. yes
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, did you click the link?.. there's links to the 1.10 alt. cd there
<Ken8521> *10.10
<JustTerminal> hi...anyone knows how could I change symbolic links icons in my desktop using terminal? and placing them in desktop?
<Scunizi> antivirtel: still looking at the specs
<crimsonmane> i'd rather know how you found it. yes i see that link in the middle. how did you find that page? moreover, why is it not on the main page?
<c3l> antivirtel: no idea. I guess just being reasonable with them will work best. stating that they really should consider supporting the fastest growing OS, allowing their customers greater flexibility or something like that :) but still, it will most probably take time until something happens, and if it does, it will probably only be for teir latest HW
<collosi> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alzie> kexman_: During boot hold down the shift key to get to the grub menu. Press the 'e' key to edit the boot command, and go down to the "kernel" line. Add "nouveau.modeset=0" to the end of the line containing "quiet splash", then press Ctrl+x to boot. Nouveau will be disabled for this boot.
<avo> crimsonmane, It _is_ on the main page, I just checked.
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, on ubuntu.com, after you click download... you'll se a link that says "alternative download locations" and a list of servers.. choose a server, choose the distro, and it will have all the available downloads for that distro
<crimsonmane> main page ==== http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<crimsonmane> i dont know where you're going for your link then
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, scroll to the bottom
<avo> crimsonmane, That is not the correct link. We're talking about the homepage.
<Ken8521> you'll see a list of servers
<Ken8521> avo, no, thats the correct link
<JustTerminal> hi...anyone knows how could I change symbolic links icons in my desktop using terminal? and placing them in desktop?
<avo> Ken8521, Then we got to the same place two different ways :)
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, do you see that long list of servers?
<Ken8521> avo, appears that way.. :)
<avo> !patience | JustTerminal
<ubottu> JustTerminal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<collosi> JustTerminal:  google the ln command
<JustTerminal> i did it
<JustTerminal> nothing about icons
<JustTerminal> i guess thereis some config file i could edit regardin desktop config
<antivirtel> c3l, np, I want to find a way with a virtual M$ stuff, what can print our documents, ex: a script always "listens" to a shared dir, and if it contains a new item, it sends its content to the printer, but it is a big hax :D
<JustTerminal> but can't find which one
<wessel> how can I create a zip file from a folder?
<wessel> wessel@wegumar7 ~/workspace $ zip n n.zip
<wessel> 	zip warning: name not matched: n.zip
<avo> JustTerminal, Have you tried right clicking and going properties?
<JustTerminal> yeah i know i could do it with mouse
<avo> wessel, Well, you can do it from the GUI.
<EvilCoder> Hello.
<crimsonmane> that long list of servers is for 10.04 !!! that's where i got mine
<JustTerminal> but i want to add that in a script
<awesome_guest> avo: where would one ask questions about unix system administration?
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, are you paying attention at all.. i'm goin to go slow for you.
<EvilCoder> i want the file .profile to be read able but user cannot delete it or write it, what file permission i should place ? any help ,
<Ken8521> click one of the north america servers(since I assume you're in the US)
<crimsonmane> ken you're the slow one
<crimsonmane> go to ubuntu.com
<crimsonmane> click download
<avo> awesome_guest, I'm not entirely sure, but perhaps #unix?
<crimsonmane> click alternate download
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, well considering i found the link in 10 seconds, and you can't find it.. i'd disagree
<crimsonmane> ITS ONLY 10.04
<FloodBot3> crimsonmane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, no wonder you're lost, you can't read
<crimsonmane> ken that indicates a badly formatted website
<collosi> hahaha
<avo> crimsonmane, ...
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, no, indicates you can't follow instructions
<crimsonmane> ok smartass, walk me through it
<awesome_guest> kk
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, what link are you on?.. get-ubunt/alternative-download?
<c3l> antivirtel: yeah, something like that could work. maybe sharing the printer over network. ubuntu supports windows shared storage volumes, it should support network shared printers too. that way you can, as you say, just have to run one windows box managin the printer. or virtually inside linux, but I dont know how that'll with work connecting to a printer from a virtual system
<uLinux> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Scunizi> antivirtel: strange.. it looks like this printer is totally windows oriented.. although I did see that it might be pcl6 compatible through the network card.. no mention anywhere about postscript, even on google or ebay where you can often find the modules.
<crimsonmane> that's a linux download command ken. i'm in a web browser
<avo> crimsonmane, The attitude is probably not going to expedite the resolution of your problem..
<Ken8521> omg... crimsonmane i give up.
<t|rant> server irc.undernet.org
<crimsonmane> ken
 * Ken8521 needs alcohol
<crimsonmane> ubuntu.com
<crimsonmane> how mmany times i gotta say that?
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, if you refuse to listen, i can't help you
<c3l> crimsonmane: you should really stop using enter as punctuation, please!
<crimsonmane> i'm listening dude
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, what website are you on?
<Ken8521> ubuntu.com?
<crimsonmane> ubuntu.com
<crimsonmane> yeah man that's what, 5 times i said it
<avo> crimsonmane, Stop using return, and follow directions. We can both get to the link just fine.
<Ken8521> click download ubuntu
<crimsonmane> clicked
<Ken8521> now on the next window...
<Ken8521> click alternative downloads
<crimsonmane> clicked
<Ken8521> now.. scroll to the bottom, and you're gonna see a bunch of servers, broken down by continent
<Ken8521> click one
<Ken8521> on the next window, choose 10.10...
<Ken8521> then OMG>> >there's the alt. install cd!
<crimsonmane> chosen
<crimsonmane> NO THERE IS NOT
<antivirtel> c3l VirtualBox supports bridged card, not only NAT :D so I can do the connection, but the shared printer is the original, so I can't do that easy... I'm in a big "trouble" :\ I wirite an email to the manufacturer
<Ken8521> ..
<Ken8521> what server did you choose?
<crimsonmane> IT SAYS 10.O04
<avo> Ken8521, Troll detected.
<crimsonmane> spain
<crimsonmane> i'll email it to you
<crimsonmane> pst me
<FloodBot3> crimsonmane: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c3l> !caps | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, go to the spain channel for help..
<crimsonmane> ken i can choose any of these servers and not one says 10.10
<crimsonmane> i swear it and i'll cut and paste into an email a screenshot to prove it
<collosi> crimsonmane:  what?  it is clearly there
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, what does this link say?  http://dafi.inf.um.es/ubuntu-releases/maverick/
<avo> crimsonmane, http://mirror.hosef.org/ubuntu-releases//maverick/
<Ken8521> \i got to that link, by doing exactly what i told you to do
<lxnski> I am a n00b, can some1 please aid me in setting up my wireless connection to airport ?
<lxnski> I have looked at the forums, but cannot find a working solution
<avo> !details | lxnski
<ubottu> lxnski: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<c3l> antivirtel: oh.. but i dont see why sharing the printer over the LAN wont work, assuming you run it from a separate computer, skip the virtualisation :p
<Ken8521> lxnski, hold on, we're trying to teach someone who's been using unix for 10yrs, how to browse the internet
<crimsonmane> ken i said that link was right. the one you just did. what I get from clicking alt servers is a file list
<crimsonmane> http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/ubuntu/releases/
<crimsonmane> this page ^^
<crimsonmane> that's what i get ken
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, right.. click one you want to download
<JustTerminal> but i want to add that in a script
<avo> crimsonmane, Good..  now click the one you want..
<crimsonmane> 10.10 is not there dude... omg /facepalm
<JustTerminal> hi...anyone knows how could I change symbolic links icons in my desktop using terminal? and placing them in desktop?
<avo> crimsonmane, MAVERICK
<uLinux> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, click 10.10
<jbrouhard> 10.10 is Mavrick
<crimsonmane> WHO THE FUCK IS THE IDIOT NAMING THINGS THAT ONLY LONG TERM USERS UNDERSTAND?
<antivirtel> Scunizi thanks your time, I searched about it some hours, but no results... :\ I'll write to konica and I can ask it why is M$ oriented...
<avo> ....
<avo> Oh good god.
<jbrouhard> http://ftp.caliu.cat/pub/distribucions/ubuntu/releases/maverick/  That's what you want
<crimsonmane> thanks dude
<Ken8521> crimsonmane, hold on,i'll skype shuttleworth
<uLinux> !guidelines | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<c3l> !behaviour | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<avo> Ken8521, LOL
<collosi> hahaha
<Ken8521> omg... id on't even drink.. and now i think i need to start
<jbrouhard> Ken8521, Nah..
<crimsonmane> fuck man. NOW IT MAKES SENSE >.< three days of frustration man
<collosi> Ken8521:  I fell you on that one
<crimsonmane> thanks
<collosi> *feel
<Ken8521> lol
<Scunizi> antivirtel: it may be that this printer is older and they still support it.  they have lots of different models that support many platforms.
<c3l> !language | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dawning_> Howdy, I want to remove ubuntu-desktop from my machine that I'm using as a server. I'm fine with the desktop tree, but I don't want all the gui stuff. How to I fully remove everything the ubuntu-desktop meta package refers to?
<lxnski> I have a problem with connecting to my Airport Express on my Ubuntu 9.04. My laptop recognizes the wifi station, however when I try to connect nothing happens and then it prompts me again for password. My airport is set on WPA/WPA2 enscryption, and works on the laptop in Windows mode
 * jbrouhard just facepalm's and goes on to do other things.
<antivirtel> c3l, I can share the same printer, so the client computers needs the driver what printer need, if windows has "virtual printer makeing & linking" solution, I want to know that :D:D:D
<D3RGPS31> how do i install ubuntu to an external harddrive while booted into an already installed ubuntu
<avo> dawning_, sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop?
<crimsonmane> who's shuttleworth?
<Ken8521> !shuttleworth | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<dawning_> avo: That'd just kill the meta package
<Ken8521> i was being a smart aleck
<crimsonmane> oh lol
<antivirtel> Scunizi It is in the office since 3 months, so it seems to be a new model :D , but... this is not America, these things are delay ;)
<crimsonmane> inside joke then
<avo> dawning_, Erm, isn't that what you're trying to do..?
<c3l> antivirtel: oh thats required.. well Id go for the directory watching with some script on the windows box ;)
<crimsonmane> well i'm DL'ing 10.10 with the link the FIRST time you sent it. unfortunately the naming convention for linux is a piece of leetist garbage
<purpzey> Can someone tell me if foremost will immediately show files in the output directory or the whole process has to complete first?
<consolecowboy> anyone use Album Cover Art Downloader (albumart-qt)? i tried installing, but i get 'TImportError: cannot import name AlbumArtDialogBase
<dawning_> avo: I'm trying to remove the packages referenced by the meta package
<avo> dawning_, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoremove, etc.
<Ken8521> consolecowboy, honestly, the best thing i've found, is google images... fast, takes no time at all.
<avo> dawning_, Those will do what you're looking for.
<dawning_> avo:... I'm not convinced..
<gridbag> whats the name of the ubuntu font viewer?
<consolecowboy> @ken8521: but say you have 800 albums...
<antivirtel> c3l, yeah, but I dont know scripting windows, I started scipting bash, and I think windows isnt so easy to script :\
<crimsonmane> oh can i ask a partition question... ubuntu seems to be slow. does having a large partition do that? i was expecting such a lightweight system to be lightening
<D3RGPS31> dawning_: what else do you want >.>
<Ken8521> consolecowboy, i still like it better.. but i can see where that would be a daunting task
<c3l> crimsonmane: the numbered naming is for released thing, stuff that isn released as stable doesnt have a name, they're refered to by their codenamy, but it is indeed confusing
<Ken8521> i don't separate my music by album(matter of fact, i group them all under 1 album name)
<Ken8521> just different artists.
<D3RGPS31> how do i install ubuntu to an external harddrive while booted into an already installed ubuntu >.>
<avo> dawning_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=452038
<dawning_> D3RGPS31: I want soemthing like "apt-get actually_remove_everything_from ubuntu-desktop
<avo> dawning_, Google works wonders..
<dawning_> "
<c3l> antivirtel: I have no idea either, all I know is as you say, its limited, try in ##windows
<avo> dawning_, That is what the commands I listed above do..
<consolecowboy> hmm i dont think i could do that. i have done it manually before, takes me a couple of days
<consolecowboy> and its the best way, if you have the time
<Metra> hi, is there a channel for "Old hardware" ? ive tryed #oldhardware and no luck
<consolecowboy> but i need something more automated
<avo> dawning_, You could read the manpage for apt-get/aptitude :)
<crimsonmane> so does a large partition (250gb) cause ubuntu to be slow?
<RoSSoScript> HI ALL
<c3l> crimsonmane: thats not large :)
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, no,
<avo> crimsonmane, No.
<RoSSoScript> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<antivirtel> c3l, this is a giant hax :D:D:D at first I want to contact with konica minolta :D
<uLinux> crimsonmane: no
<dawning_> avo: Thanks chief. I've been googling around for awhile. There's a ton of ppl that say basically what you said, and a bunch that are like "But.. uhh, that's not doing it"
<crimsonmane> alright. well hopefully this 10.10 stuff does the trick. stuff loads slow in ubuntu for no reason then ?
<c3l> antivirtel: hehe, yeah thats probably the smartest way to start solving this ;)
<uLinux> crimsonmane: maybe your computer is slow?
<crimsonmane> ulinux, no
<c3l> crimsonmane: stuff doesn load slow normally, probably your HW that is weak
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, there's many factors involved in speed. Many have aregued that ubuntu is becoming bloated, but this really isn't the place for that debate.
<c3l> crimsonmane: or are you on a live cd?
<majkball> I added "export FOO=/bar/" to my .profile But this seems to only be active when I login remotely through a shell... where should I add that line in order to preserve that setting everytime I log on locally?
<crimsonmane> for example, with winxp64bit, firefox loads instantly. with ubuntu it takes 10 seconds the first time after.
<avo> dawning_, Well, speaking from personal experience, the commands I listed have worked to remove the whole kubuntu desktop... ubuntu-desktop should be no different. Like I said, if you're unsure of what exactly the commands do, instead of guessing, you could read the manpage.. they are here for a reason..
<goltoof> can anyone here tell me how to register my irc handle from ubuntu... from irssi perhaps?
<D3RGPS31> how do i install ubuntu to an external harddrive while booted into an already installed OS >.<
<crimsonmane> i have 2.866ghz quadcore, 4gigs ram, 1666 fsb
<c3l> !register | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crimsonmane> nvidia 9800 gtx+ preoc
<crimsonmane> mys sytem aint slow
<antivirtel> c3l yeah, but I contacted hungarian partner of this, but we had an argument at the end of the conversation, because they only know "speak about nothing" :D:D
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, that's a firefox thing on linux, you cna do things like preload etc..
<jamil_1> any help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1590912
<avo> dawning_, Furthermore, in my link, there are no "But.. uhh, that's not doing it" comments..
<ThomasB2k> Hello, I am thinking about skipping 10.10 and just adding PPAs for the sound menu and other new features, etc. What do you guys think?
<crimsonmane> ah ok
<crimsonmane> so anything i want to start faster i need to preload.... k
<goltoof> ok... i'm in pidgin.  how do i register using pidgin?  every tutorial says "do this do that" and then "type in your handle, etc"  but where do i type it in to??
<crimsonmane> oh snap can i turn off the encryption password @ boot without turning off encryption ?
<c3l> crimsonmane: I guess thats what windows does alot, slowing down the system in general
<vic20> 10.04 seems to be the way to go
<crimsonmane> c31: aye
<scott_ino> crimsonmane, well there's a few reasons/methods for making your system more lightweight etc...
<Jordan_U> crimsonmane: You can't have secure encrytption without having to enter your password to decrypt it, no.
<c3l> crescendo: uuh, then thers no point of having the encryptino. also you need to enter the passphrase to decrypt. remove the encrytpion if you dont want it
<goltoof> or what's another irc client better than pidgin?
<uLinux> goltoof: xchat
<crimsonmane> i would hope to enter user password to decrypt instead of boot pword and login pword
<scott_ino> goltoof, xchat
<avo> goltoof, I use xchat-gnome
<miriam_> hi all!
<goltoof> k.. i'll try
<uLinux> goltoof: btw pigdin is not an irc client
<c3l> goltoof: try xchat, thats a good and easy client for irc on linux
<c3l> !irc | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<miriam_> how can I automatically launch a downloaded application in firefox
<Jordan_U> uLinux: Yes it is, it's just not a dedicated (or particularly good) one.
<crimsonmane> anyhoo, i forgot that dudes name. but thanks for the link to 10.10. if you never see me again its because i quit trying. and tell whoever is in charge of the website and naming conventions that they really need to think about new users a little bit.
<dawning_> avo: So, I found an actual solution that works here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdekarmic
<goltoof> it has an option for adding an irc account, which makes me assume that it is also an irc client... but since i can't get it to work then I guess not :)
<miriam_> when I double click "launch application" window appears
<Ken8521> it's been a long time since i was that frustrated here..lol
<avo> dawning_, How exactly do you think that is different than my/the thread's solution?
<majkball> I added "export FOO=/bar/" to my .profile But this seems to only be active when I login remotely through a shell... where should I add that line in order to preserve that setting everytime I log on locally?
<lxnski> Can somebody help me out with my airport express WPA?
<dawning_> avo: Well, as horrifically ugly as that is, it works
<miriam_> that is to say, when I double click on the downloaded element (in the downloads window of firefox)
<avo> dawning_, And had you tried my commands?
<miriam_> every downloaded file)
<dawning_> The stuff from the threads, well, I haven't had any luck with it, and evidently, neither have others
<miriam_> "launch application" window is then displayed
<miriam_> this used to be a bug in ubuntu 8.04 I think
<uLinux> Jordan_U: "Pidgin is a graphical, modular Instant Messaging client" not dedicated exclusively to IRC so i dont consider it an IRC client
<avo> dawning_, I would actually be very interested in exactly which threads people weren't successful. A link or two would be greatly appreciated.
<miriam_> but I don't know how to solve it
<dawning_> avo: "sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get autoremove, etc." - yes, I tried that.
<dawning_> That kind of approach seemed to used to work, I used to go it that route
<dawning_> but I guess something changed
<avo> interesting
<antivirtel> c3l and Scunizi thanks your support at all, here is midnight, so I want to go sleep :D bye
<dawning_> avo: You got it, coming up
<goltoof> not solely an irc client, but commonly employed since it connects to everything
<goltoof> ok... i'm in xchat-gnome,   where do I type the registration command to register my handle?!
<Ken8521> lxnski, do you know what chipset is on the airport?
<avo> goltoof, /register nickserv identify HANDLE PASSWORD
<dawning_> avo: This for starters: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-248457.html
<uLinux> goltoof: first you need to connect to freenode.. and then type register commands
<raven> computing-cluster possible with ubuntu?
<c3l> antivirtel: good night, and good luck with your printer adventure :)
<goltoof> hm.. thought it was
<lxnski> Ken8521, what does chipset mean? *sorry*
<Ken8521> goltoof, do it on the main window, in case you screw up.. you don't broadcast your password to the channel
<Ken8521> lxnski, open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes(lowercase L) and hit enter... and look for your wireless card there
<darkkrai> what is the dvd codec for most software that can be downloaded online?
<goltoof> awww.. says it's already in use :(
<goltoof> no way
<Ken8521> darkkrai, libdvdcss..
<miriam_> hi people, does anybody know this?
<darkkrai> its a legal free to play torrent, but I cant mount it :/
<darkkrai> okay
<avo> dawning_, Hmm. Well that's a bummer. I guess this is the problem with tech forums.. things go out-of-date super quickly. Though 4 years shouldn't have changed anything.
<Bilange> hi. is there an equivalent to the "xev" event but to detect keypresses (especially alt/meta, ctrl and such) but targeted for shell only (no X)?
<lxnski> Ken8521, Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<c3l> !codec | darkkrai
<ubottu> darkkrai: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ken8521> lxnski, go to system/admin/hardware drivers  do you see anything there?
<lxnski> Ken8521, when I installed ubuntu, it said that there was a supported driver for this device
<scott_ino> help
<avo> !details | scott_ino
<ubottu> scott_ino: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<miriam_> how can I launch or process a file from firefox, as if I were in nautilus
<dawning_> avo: Well, I dunno. I'm a bit confused because I USED to remove all that desktop stuff easily, but from what I've gathered from some gooling, man page surfing and trial and error is that I have to type in all the packages, which doesn't really make sense
<scott_ino> avo, wasn't asking lol sorr
<scott_ino> not what iw as trying to do
<lxnski> ken8521, yes my Broadcom STA Wireless Driver is listed there
<dawning_> avo: I still think there's an easy solution
<miriam_> firefox does not recognize file types
<dawning_> avo: But whatever
<Ken8521> lxnski, ok, highlight it, and click activate
<goltoof> fopen
<Ken8521> lxnski, then it's probablyg onna install some stuff
<miriam_> in the downloads windows I mean
<c3l> Marine_: just type the local path in the url bar, but I dont think you can modify files via firefox, only view them
<lxnski> ken8521, it says activated and currently in use
<avo> dawning_, Hmm. I have generally found that removing a meta package and then autoremove/clean does the trick, but perhaps there's something special about ubuntu-desktop
<raven> computing-cluster possible with ubuntu?
<Ken8521> lxnski, have you restarted since you activated it?
<vic20> lxnski: try installing the  bcmwl-kernel-source  package
<lxnski> ken8521, yes numerous times, I have been seeking a solution to this problem for quite some time
<emorris> hi, is aptitude planned to be left out by default in 10.10?
<Ken8521> lxnski, open synaptic.. sys/admin/synaptic package manager
<lxnski> vic20, can you please give me the command to install this package?
<avo> emorris, It is indeed.
<vic20> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<lxnski> ken8521, open
<Ken8521> lxnski, do a search for bcmwl-kernel-source
<vic20> then reboot
<Cyrille_> irc.recycled-irc.net
<dawning_> avo: Yeah, maybe, first time(s) I nuked it, it was an accident and that really sucked. Maybe that impacted others too and someone's done something weird there
<Ken8521> lxnski, did it come up?
<dawning_> avo: kinda makes sense that people aren't generally gonna wanna nuke that
<lxnski> ken8521, no it did not
<Ken8521> lxnski, ok.. close synaptic...
<emorris> avo, what's the thinking behind it? I always thought that aptitude was way better than apt-get
<Ken8521> lxnski, just to be clear, the machine is online right now, right?
<lxnski> ken8521, I am connected through ethernet so I could seek help from you guys
<Ken8521> lxnski, ok... listen
<Ken8521> close synaptic
<lxnski> k
<Ken8521> lxnski, go to system/admin/software sources
<lxnski> ken8521, k
<Ken8521> on the first tab, make sure all the boxes at the top are checked
<Ken8521> on the "other software tab"
<Ken8521> check all of thsoe boxes
<dawning_> avo: Thanks for the help. Toodles.
<Ken8521> lxnski, copy?
<lxnski> ken8521, they were checked
<avo> emorris, That is somewhat in debate. I personally "grew up" in the last year using apt-get, but after a little research and some nasty dependency hell issues, I switched to aptitude
<Ken8521> on both tabs?
<vic20> lxnski: U may install it from synaptic too. Just search for bcmwl-kernel-source and select it for install
<Ken8521> vic20, it's nt there.. thats what we're working through now.. pay attention.. :)
<lxnski> yes
<vic20> ahh
<vic20> ok
<Ken8521> lxnski, ok, click close, and you should be prompted to reload... click reload
<avo> emorris, Aptitude has more advanced conflict resolution. As for why it was left out, it is because of space constraints. Removing it freed up something like 17 MB.
<vic20> it's on the install CD
<Ken8521> vic20, don't complicate this.
<lxnski> ken8521, copy
<Ken8521> lxnski, is it reloading?
<avo> emorris, Though I know the first command I'll be running on a maverick box is sudo apt-get install aptitude :D
<lxnski> ken8521, yes its finished
<Ken8521> lxnski, ok, now go back to synaptic
<lxnski> k
<Ken8521> lxnski, search for bcmwl-kernel-source
<vic20> ok
<Ken8521> it should come up now
<lxnski> it still does not come up :(
<Ken8521> lxnski, ?...
<lxnski> ken8521, and all boxes were checked :(
<goltoof> any other irc beside freenode i should register?
<avo> goltoof, Depends what you're looking for :)
<uLinux> ofc
<lxnski> ken8521, yes ken, it did not come up :(
<goltoof> just to keep anyone else from registering as me
<Ken8521> lxnski, did you install ubuntu from CD?
<Ken8521> or from USB?
<lxnski> ken8521, correct from a iso package I got with Linux for dummies which I burned onto the cd
<Ken8521> lxnski, do you know what version of linux it is?
<lxnski> ken8521, ubuntu 9.04
<Ken8521> ok..
<Ken8521> lxnski, can i make a suggestion
<lxnski> yes
<uLinux> Why my "Login as" at Login settings shows 3 users? It shows 'my username', Proxy and (null)?
<tarek_> hello people, i just have freshly installed xubuntu and have a problem with the resolution
<tarek_> my nvidia card always gives me a low resolution, so i change it back to the desired resolution (which works) but after a new boot i get the old default resolution
<tarek_> any idea y?
<raven> computing-cluster possible with ubuntu?
<ikonia> raven: depends on your needs
<emorris> avo, ah, ok fe. I think I will be too :-)
<raven> ikonia, which special?
<uLinux> raven: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439669
<osaris> can one have multiple versions of libc6 installed?
<ikonia> raven: what ?
<ikonia> osaris: not really no (you can, but managing it is almost impossible)
<osaris> :( libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.11.1-0ubuntu7) but 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<ikonia> osaris: check your repos
<ejv> tarek_: have you considered putting an option in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the desired resolution?
<cypherround> hello
<ejv> !hi | cypherround
<cypherround> how's everyone doing?
<raven> ikonia, i need cpu power of several machines
<ejv> !welcome | cypherround
<ikonia> raven: what are you trying to do ? (for what reason)
<cypherround> thank you
<uLinux> dammit (ot) how did i disconnect?
<ejv> !hello | cypherround
<ejv> i give up
<ejv> lol
<tarek_> ejv: something like " Option         "metamodes" "1280x1024 +0+0""?
<raven> ikonia, ffmpeg video conversions
<ejv> tarek_: i'd consult almighty google, but yea that looks close
<ikonia> raven: ok, you're better off just using one machine for that due to how it works in hunks
<pankaj_sharma> does YAST work in UBUNTU?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: no
<tarek_> ejv: that doesn't work
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: ok
<maco> pankaj_sharma: no
<miriam_> file association problem on firefox downloads
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: how to setup dns then?
<miriam_> can anyone help?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: use the network-admin tool
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: system->administration
<cypherround> does anyone have any experience with building a virtualbox server? I got some old computer hardware around and just bought a new 500gb hard drive and curious if I'll be able to use my motherboard and the amount of memory I got to do it sufficiently enough
<osaris> ikonia: trying to figure out what setup the admin did, its apt pinning
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> cypherround: if you have a cpu that supports virtualisation
<ejv> cypherround: plenty of people have, come back later once you have the thing assembled and are actually attempting it.
<ikonia> osaris: check the repos, make sure only the stable ones are enabled,
<vic20> miriam_, what's happening
<miriam_> firefox does not recognize any file type
<miriam_> of the files that I downloaded
<vic20> the files that you download?
<cypherround> is there a website that I could find that info more easily? I just started thinking of this idea so haven't had much time to search I'll start now unless anyone has suggestions
<miriam_> in the "downloads" list
<Guest74363> i want to install gnome on ubuntu 64 bit ?? sudo apt-get install gnome     ??
<ejv> cypherround: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ikonia> cypherround: https://help.ubuntu.com
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YaST
<ikonia> Guest74363: ubuntu-desktop
<vic20> are U using branded Firefox ou Iceweasel, Icecat etc
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: what about it ?
<miriam_> no, just firefox
<Guest74363> ohh okay...no wonder why it was not working..lol
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: porting yast to ubuntu
<miriam_> but it's been a firefox, that I updated from 8.04 ubuntu
<ejv> you won't get any sympathy trying to port or use YAST to ubuntu...
<vic20> try that
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: what about it ?
<vic20> cd ~/.mozilla/firefox
<vic20> then ls
<AlbertoP> miriam_: because indeed yast works? ;-)
<miriam_> aha
<LucasNeto> hy guys I have problem with my Ubuntu 10.04... I have a netbook Toshiba NB200 but the sound is not working... some one can help me?
<cypherround> thanks for the suggestions, now I have to figure out where my cpu box is and find out what model it is
<ikonia> yast does not work on ubuntu
<miriam_> yeh there I am
<AlbertoP> sorry miriam_, it was for ejv :)
<vic20> there should be a folder with weird name. like r29kl8pz.default
<miriam_> yeh, the profile folder
<vic20> type   cd thatweirdname
<miriam_> I know
<vic20> yes
<vic20> ok :)
<miriam_> :)
<ejv> LucasNeto: what have you tried?
<nafta> hello, I want to install ubuntu on my laptop, its a 64 bits processor laptop, but when i want to download....I see the message...Not recommended for daily desktop usage....O-o ...wtf is this? thanks a lot.
<vic20> rename the file mimeTypes.rdf to mimeTypes.rdf.miriam
<miriam_> you maybe mean it's something related to the mimetypes
<vic20> mv mimeTypes.rdf mimeTypes.rdf.miriam
<miriam_> I supposed you were going to say that :)
<LucasNeto> ejv I check alsa mixer
<miriam_> ok
<miriam_> I'll try that
<vic20> then restart firefox
<miriam_> ok
<miriam_> :D
<nafta> I do not understand..
<ejv> nafta: first off, this is a family friendly channel, no bad language, second, it's indeed fine for daily usage on a laptop, you should be fine.
<nafta> oh, sorry..
<nafta> I come from efnet...so I spose you understand..
<nafta> hehe..
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia:where is dns server configuration file?
<ejv> proceed with your installation.
<bastidrazor> pankaj_sharma: /etc/resolv.conf
<miriam_> ok vic20 then I'll come back soon, since I'm typing from firefox
<pankaj_sharma> bastidrazor: ok
<vic20> ahh
<nafta> ok..hrmm....my laptop is my main computer...I use it for work...most of it php/html programming ejv am I pointing in the right direction?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: use the network admin tool, it will make it cleaner
<vic20> ok.
<pankaj_sharma> ok
<ejv> LucasNeto: and? what sound card do you have? what does ubuntu think you have?
<ejv> LucasNeto: is the volume up? are your speakers on?
<nafta> ejv that last thing was for you...
<ejv> nafta: you can code on it, sure, if that's what you're asking.
<miriam_> here I am again
<vic20> any help?
<miriam_> but the problem is still there
<vic20> hummm
<LucasNeto> ejv: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nafta> thing is, I'm going to use ubuntu intesivly...as my main computer...but I don't do any fancy stuff....like..."photoshop" or "autocad" I just program...but that little message scares the hell out of me....because of stability issues I spose....
<vic20> I can't thing of anything else
<miriam_> what happens in my opinnion
<ejv> LucasNeto: looks like a fairly common onboard audio chipset, pastebin lscpi -k
<vic20> I've got this problem with Iceweasel
<miriam_> is that firefox does not call nautilus
<ikonia> nafta: nothing to worry about, I've logged a bug to get that message removed
<vic20> try to download Firefox from official site instead of Ubuntu repositories
<ikonia> vic20: no
<ikonia> that will cause a conflict
<miriam_> I mean, I can perfectly launch e.g.googleearth.bin from nautilus,
<nafta> oh nice...very good log...because that message is a bit scary :P
<gyyg_> how can I stream netflix on ubuntu?
<miriam_> but none of that from firefox "downloads" list
<vic20> ikonia, yes, it will
<miriam_> you understand what I mean, don'tya
<duiu> I'm trying to fix a screwed up kernal and I need to run an update-initramfs off a live cd, but it won't let me because its "read only media" despite the fact I mounted my root and proc to their respective locations. Why?
<ikonia> vic20: so don't suggest installing a package that will create a conflict
<LucasNeto> ejv, and then...
<ryokea> gyyg_: You can't yet.
<nafta> well...excelent....thanks a lot to both of you...I'll download the 64 bits version..
<ejv> LucasNeto: share the link with us here...
<vic20> miriam, yes. i've got that problem
<miriam_> I remembered this problem some years ago
<ejv> duiu: did you chroot?
<miriam_> and I solved it
<LucasNeto> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<LucasNeto> 	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
<LucasNeto> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<ejv> no
<miriam_> but I don't remember how
<ejv> i said pastebin...
<duiu> ejv: no, how/what does do
<miriam_> I think I had to type some command like apt://...
<LucasNeto> sorry
<nafta> any of you know if the 32bits kernel will allow me to throw 4gb ram to it?
<ejv> well damage is done
<nafta> or is it the same stuff as windows?
<vic20> U can manually associate most file types with nautilus
<jchen12> q
<ejv> LucasNeto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<miriam_> yeah right
<benbro> do I need to add the universe repository manually on mavrick?
<ejv> LucasNeto: read that link thoroughly
<uLinux> What is Proxy and (null) users?
<vic20> it worked for me
<LucasNeto> ejv thanks man sorry any disturb
<vic20> don't U like chromium?
<miriam_> so how could I just make firefox call nautilus to launch any file
<miriam_> I think the key is there
<motobuzz> nafta: you need to install pae kernel
<nafta> thing is that I no longer have a license of windows...and I basically hate using pirated software....so...I need to migrate to open source...
<nafta> excelent.
<nafta> thanks.
<ejv> LucasNeto: no problem, people don't like others flooding errors and reports in the channel, always pastebin
<benbro> there is a package for maverick but apt-get install opencv can't find it: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/maverick/opencv
<benbro> am I missing something?
<LucasNeto> i new here... next time i will not do that again
<ejv> duiu: chrooting switches the location of your / directory for your shell, you need to chroot your ubuntu installation, so that when you run update-initramfs, that it's updating your ubuntu installation, and not the temporary live-cd (which will inevitably fail)
<vic20> miriam. I'm looking here, and I believe it's not that easy with current version of firefox
<miriam_> hummm, ok vic20
<amaurea> Hi! When I try to reinstall a package I have (ktorrent), I am told that it cannot be authenticated. What causes this?
<ejv> duiu: mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/sdX /mnt/ubuntu; chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash/; update-initramfs;
<ryokea> amaurea: gpg key not added usually
<duiu> ejv: thanks will do
<JustTerminal> If i say: ~/.nautilus/metafiles/file:%2F%2F%2Fhome%2F$USER%2FDesktop.xml anyone knows what im talking about?
<vic20> miriam. check in Preferences/Applications. The file types already there U can change to nautilus choosing option "open with" (My system is in portuguese, so the exact words may be different)
<amaurea> ryokea: The warning went away when I did a database update in synaptic. That's surprising, isn't it?
<ryokea> amaurea: oh? cool, gotta love easy fixes
<miriam_> ok vic20
<ArtArfon> JustTerminal: A needless filepath and file naming scheme.
<ejv> duiu: if your boot is on a seperate partition, you'll need to naturally mount that as well, for the update to work
<benbro> why does "apt-get install opencv" can't find the package on maverick?
<plainas> So, I want to make a .deb package wich basically deploys a couple of scripts in some location visible to users' environment, a man page, and a couple of gnome shorcuts... I have a lot of questions: like: where wouls the scripts go?
<ejv> duiu: example: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<amaurea> ryokea: by the way, why is the version in the repository so old? The newest one is 4.something, while the one in the repository is 3.4, from half a year ago or so
<ejv> duiu: then chroot
<ejv> duiu: good luck
 * ejv afk
<ikonia> benbro: maverick chat in #ubuntu+1
<Zorael> How can I make a bash script stop until the user presses a key?
<benbro> ikonia: thanks
<duiu> ejv: its going already, I just had to mount /var and /proc separately
<dstryr> Im trying to install a server operation system on a dell poweredge and it is telling me that it cant detect my disk drives
<ryokea> amaurea: the repos are always behind on releases due to the fact they test all software on the current ubuntu version before adding them in
<ArtArfon> JustTerminal: If its $usrr $group $etcetcetc the filesystem will tell this. Looks like Novell's odd ways.
<dstryr> can anyone help?
<dstryr> it wants me to select the driver
<ryokea> amaurea: if you want the latest, you will have to find a deb for it or get used to installing from source
<JustTerminal> artarfon: the thing is that i want to set icon placement in desktop via terminal...i thought i could do it by editing that file...but seems i ain't got that file there...so...do you how could i place icons on dekstop via terminal?
<raven> what is the "apt-get" in rpm-systems (fedora core...)?
<maco> raven: yum
<amaurea> ryokea: ok
<plainas> Zorael, if you run it on a terminal Ctrl+c would do it
<NeT_DeMoN> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hdgc> #ubuntu+1
<Zorael> plainas: I want the script to pause, not terminate
<dstryr> it doesnt make sense that now the ubuntu cd cant see the drives
<ikonia> raven: are you using ubuntu or fedora ?
<dstryr> but it did yesterday
<vic20> miriam, another suggestion would be purge firefox from synaptic, then erase your .mozilla folder. Then reinstall Firefox again from synaptic. I believe you will loose all your bookmars and cofigurations.
<plainas> Zorael, wait for input then
<raven> what is the "apt-get" in rpm-systems (fedora core...)?
<ryokea> amaurea: once you get used to it, installing from source is pretty simple
<goltoof> what the best option for a media server?
<ArtArfon> JustTerminal: The position should be as the initial user placed it. You can change the image atleast.
<ikonia> raven: are you using ubuntu or fedora
<vic20> bookmarks and configurations :)
<miriam_> ok c u!
<raven> ikonia, fedora on a second system
<vic20> ok
<miriam_> thx for the help
<vic20> bye
<ikonia> raven: ok, then try the channel #fedora
<ArtArfon> GNOME Rules! (Thank you!)
<plainas> Zorael, google:shellscript input
<JustTerminal> im writing a script to execute after installing ubuntu...its important for me to include in that script where icons should be places...any idea?
<JustTerminal> placed
<Zorael> plainas: All right, thanks
<gh0st> zsrxdtfcyvgubhinjmkl,;'.
<plainas> JustTerminal, could you rephrase please? i did not understand
<ArtArfon> JustTerminal: No Justin, just change the desktop icon if you like and replicate it to the other boxes. Maybe the positioning accompanies it.
<mmmm> xdcc send #0003
<ikonia> mmmm: please don't
<plainas> ok, is there any channel specialiazed in common development in ubuntu?
<ikonia> plainas: in what way ?
<JustTerminal> i am writing a script to be run after ubuntu is installed in a computer. This script would create some .desktop files in desktop and I need to place that files(icons) in a specific position
<plainas> ikonia, in a way that the question i made a few minutes ago would get some atention
<ikonia> plainas: can you expand on the question as it's not clear
<aeon-ltd> JustTerminal: why not just remastersys your own iso?
<ikonia> plainas: and you don't need the smart attitude,
<Bob_> hello maby u guys can help me i wanna clone my windows so i can slide it on a older harddrive so i can dedicate my new harddrive totall to linux is there any freeware capable of doing that ?..
<plainas> ikonia ???? i didn't intend so, just asking very naturally
<JustTerminal> aeon-ltd....gimme some more light plz...what u talking bout?
<ubuntu> hi can any one help me I am using the live cd because my ubuntu installation won't boot up after the post screen
<bazhang> Bob_, try ##windows
<phil_in_london> JustTerminal, the destination for your files is  ~/Desktop
<ikonia> plainas: can you expand on the question, it's not actually clear what your asking in terms of "general development"
<aeon-ltd> JustTerminal: remastersys, allows one to create a carbon copy  install iso of a current system, in your case with the files moved to where they need to be
<plainas> i was not refering to that question
<aeon-ltd> Bob_: clonezilla
<ikonia> plainas: then can you repeat the question as I didn't see it
<JustTerminal> aeon-ltd: but that script is to be used in different kind of computers...not just as a backup of mine
<dstryr> to see if i configured raid 1 correctly i would just unplug the first drive and see if everything boots correctly right?
<plainas> So, I want to make a .deb package wich basically deploys a couple of scripts in some location visible to users' environment, a man page, and a couple of gnome shorcuts... I have a lot of questions: like: where wouls the scripts go?
<Bob_> awesome aeon-ltd is it free?..
<plainas> ikonia, there you go
<aeon-ltd> JustTerminal: oh ok, ask the channel for more help on the scripting then,
<ikonia> plainas: ok, so there is a guide on https://help.ubuntu.com on how to do the basic packaging, as yours is script and a manpage that should be quite easy to use as an example
<JustTerminal> thanks anyway
<aeon-ltd> Bob_: yeah, but your gonna need another medium like a exxternal hdd
<Bob_> but the hardrive i wanna install it to in already in my pc
<plainas> manpage is easy yes, i shouldn't have included that
<JustTerminal> phil: i know...
<Bob_> is it still possable?..
<plainas> but for example... scripts... where do they go?
<ikonia> plainas: the guides pretty good
<JustTerminal> but i meant the X an Y position in the desktop
<bazhang> Bob_, try clonezilla support or ##windows
<aeon-ltd> Bob_: is it larger capacity or the same as the old hdd?
<ikonia> plainas: the scripts go where ever you want in the "source" tree, you just use the install configuration to put them where you want on the file system at in stlal
<ikonia> plainas: have a look at the guide, as you've got an easy example, it should be straight forward to work through
<Bob_> lower but the harddrive i have is big enough for everytign i have installed
<plainas> ikonia, can you link it? i'm not finding it through google
<ikonia> plainas: https://help.ubuntu.com
<aeon-ltd> Bob_: then yeah it should be fine, check the clonezilla website for more details
<Bob_> aeon-let you are a saint...
<plainas> ikonia, which page in particular are you refering to?
<ikonia> search for packaging
<Bob_> aeon-ltd  u are a saint**
<aeon-ltd> Bob_: thanks i hope it works out
<plainas> only document i can find concerning this topic refers to ubuntu 6.10.... not that it's not usefull, but i mean... it's 4 years old
<Bob_> ill let you know
<JustTerminal> where the hell does gnome store desktop icons position???? argh!
<jamil_1> hello, is  it possible that for each packet(i don't if it is correct to say so) that leaves my system, it is checked for correct proxy authentication info and appended to it if not found ?
<plainas> ikonia, no?
<kermit> jamil_1: transparent proxy?
<kermit> jamil_1: but a regular proxy should do that just fine
<ikonia> plainas: no?
<plainas> ikonia, can you link to the guide you talked about?
<ArtArfon> Dude! I saw that ballmer guy in the news as he visited Sweden... again. Looks like he needs to go relax or something as always (Looks like some kind of vampire:)
<ikonia> plainas: use the search in https://help.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !ot | ArtArfon
<ubottu> ArtArfon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plainas> ikonia, as i said before, i can't find it
#ubuntu 2010-10-09
<jamil_1> kermit : but as for I know transparent proxy does not modify packets ?
<plainas> ikonia, can you?
<ikonia> plainas: hang on
<jamil_1> kermit: my goal is to ensure that every packets that leaves my system has the proxy credentials to it.
<ruif13> hi please i need to solve .ICEauthority
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<ArtArfon> !ot bazhang youre as useful to the development of gnu/linux as a microsoft employee.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> plainas: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<ikonia> plainas: it was on the wiki, not help, sorry
<plainas> ikonia, there it is, thank you
<ruif13> please anyone can help i remove the .ICEauthority
<ruif13> how can i recreate?
<ArtArfon> !ot bazhang Ask before privating!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> ArtArfon, please stop that
<markboston> how do i disable noexec flag?
<Jantire> Where could one find help in starting projects?
<bazhang> Jantire, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jamil_1> hello, is  it possible that for each packet(i don't if it is correct to say so) that leaves my system, it is checked for correct proxy authentication info and appended to it if not found ?
<markboston> how do i disable the noexec flag when mounting a cd
<markboston> how do i disable the noexec flag when mounting a cd
<markboston> can anyone help?
<markboston> hello??
<Xase> Hello markboston.
<Xase> Need some help?
<Fishscene> So I'm trying to allow users to install software from the Ubuntu Software Center. I'm currently logged into the machine as a domain administrator via likewise-open. When I install software, it asks for the password of the account that was setup when Ubuntu was first installed. I've added my domain account to the sudoers file and I can execute sudo commands just fine. But I can't figure out how to install software without requiring the password 
<osaris> wow, note to self NEVER do apt pinning!
<Crash1hd> hey all I found what seems to be perfect for what I need http://blog.sosedoff.com/2009/01/16/svn-auto-add-and-delete/ <-- the only thing is I run this every 20 mins and get an email from the output (is there a way to only get an email when something changes?) I know the only reason its emailing me is because of the echo's and if I remove the echo's then I only get an email when there is either an error or a change (problem is the em
<Crash1hd> ail looks dull without the echo's) thoughts?
<markboston> yes Xase
<markboston> how do i disable the noexec flag when mounting a cd
<Xase> I would imagine it might be listed in the fstab markboston.
<Xase> Let me check.
<ruif13> please anyone can help with ICEauthority problem?
<Xase> Hmm
<Xase> No it isn't markboston.
<Xase> Let me check.
<Xase> See if I can find out this information for you.
<markboston> i found an old forum post from 2005 saying you can disable it in removable media under preferances window
<Xase> markboston, seems like an answer to your query bay be here...
<Xase> Oh...
<Xase> Lol
<markboston> that no longer exsists
<Xase> I am reading the same.
<Fishscene> I forgot to mention. I ran the "groups" command in a terminal and I am a member of the following groups: FOO\domain^admins lpadmin BUILTIN\Administrators BUILTIN\Users FOO\domain^users FOO\localadmins FOO\vnc^admin
<Xase> markboston, I will check some more on this.
<markboston> the issue is im trying to install ubuntu in a vm and i need to install the drivers and its a known issue with this software that you have to disable this for it to work
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, those are all AD groups, you need to run the command as root
<ryokea> ruif13: check this link out and try the solution http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/iceauthority-error-in-ubuntu-8-10-a-681312/#post3743817
<Fishscene> uhh
<Fishscene> "sudo groups" returns result "root"
<edgarallanpoe> hi, i created some apps with prism on my desktop (gnome), but i want to drag them into my applications shortcuts -- how can i do that?
<Fishscene> Would anyone know how to make it so that my domain account can install software?
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, it's not listed in your post
<Xase> markboston, are you trying to install the guest drivers for ubuntu under a windows host?
<Fishscene> What's not listed in my post?
<markboston> no
<kaosZERO> your account is not a part of root
<markboston> os x
<Xase> Ubuntu under Ubuntu?
<sparky44> worked fine when i redid my comp ecept video was not workin and now nothing works
<Xase> ...
<ryokea> edgarallanpoe: you have to add the menu items manually, open the .desktop file the prism creates and use that as the command for the menu item
<Xase> OS X under Ubuntu or Ubuntu under OSX?
<Fishscene> Would you happen to know how to associate my account with Root?
<ikonia> Fishscene: use sudo, it's already associated
<quidnunc> I remember seeing a page about Ubuntu mirror status (time since last sync) but I can no longer find it. Does anyone know?
<BLZbubba> our wired network uses 802.1x - is there any way to have ubuntu server use this?  preferably with /etc/network/interfaces and not #@!%^# Network Mangler
<edgarallanpoe> ok ryokea thanks -- trying
<kaosZERO> Fischscene, I agree, use sudo. it will ask the password once and then reuse it for subsequent commands
<sparky44> does any one know how to fix skype in 10.4 ubuntu
<Fishscene> ikonia: Yes. I can use sudo just fine in a terminal. However, when I try to install software from the Ubuntu Software Center, it asks me for the password of the account that is created when I first installed Ubuntu.
<BLZbubba> sparky44: what's wrong with it?
<ikonia> Fishscene: yes, that's right, is that not your current user ?
<Fishscene> correct
<kaosZERO> Fischscene, it's your current account, just like sudo
<ikonia> Fishscene: put the user you are using in the "admin" group
<Fishscene> ikonia: Any idea how I would do that? I'm logged in as a domain administrator through likewise-open
<ruif13> hi again ... I restarted and got the following errors: "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<edgarallanpoe> ryokea: also on one of my computers, gnome do automatically picked up the prism apps, but on the other one, gnome do can never find it -- what do i have to do to make sure those get indexed?
<ruif13> :(
<sparky44> well wehn i did my comp over ( with no windows) i have the mic working at least i have not doen anyhting with it and now no mic and no vid my brother said it was looking in wrong port but dindt know how to fix it
<ikonia> Fishscene: I have no idea what likewise-open is, but if you open the users-groups tab on system->administration menu, and add your user to the "admin" group, that should work
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, your domain admins account has no special priveleges through likewise
<Fishscene> kaosZERO: Correct. I had to manually edit the sudoers file so that members of the "domain^admins" group on my domain had sudo privileges
<kyrix> hi ubuntu, i need to connect via vnc or something from someone who is behind a firewall she does not control. any ideas? does ubuntu come with a add client vnc server?
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, i'm confused now. and i'm not positive how to achieve what you want other to to login with the root account.
<BLZbubba> sparky44: sorry i haven't tried to use a mic or camera with it yet
<Fishscene> It looks like my best bet is to somehow associate members of the group "domain^admins" with the "admin" group, but I in going over some tutorials and such, I'm not seeing how to add an entry in /etc/group to do this. Domain accounts don't show up in the list of local-accounts
<sparky44> BLZbubba thanks for tryin
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, i'm using likewise also. i haven't tested it but you should be able to use domain groups and accounts in /etc/group. you will need to escape the \ with \\
<Bartolo> sparky44 : check sound pref make sure u select the right ones
<Bartolo> sparky44 input/output
<Fishscene> ok, just a sec while I try to assemble the entry. I'll post it here to run it by you before I commit it, kaosZERO
<ikonia> Fishscene: use a pastebin for long posts
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if banshee will sync playlists with iPod Classic?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: I think classics are supported, but ipods in general are problematic for syncing
<ikonia> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ikonia> JuJuBee: check that out
<DanneD-swe> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu here, when i come to the ''who are you'' screen the installation says ''ready when you are'' but, the forwardbutton is dead. What can i do :(
<JuJuBee> ikonia: Will do
<ikonia> DanneD-swe: put your name in
<ikonia> DanneD-swe: once you fill in the info, the button will activate
<DanneD-swe> I've filled in all the information...
<jrib> DanneD-swe: did you verify the integrity of the cd?
<JuJuBee> ikonia: that is what I was afraid of. :(
<JuJuBee> I am not a fan of iTunes
<DanneD-swe> No, how do i do that?
<jrib> !verify | DanneD-swe
<ubottu> DanneD-swe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Fishscene> ok, so here's the entry I'm going to put in /etc/group:  admin:x:123:%FOO\\domain^admins
<JuJuBee> in fact I can't currently get it to sync my 80G Classic... I use Media Monkey but it too is a Windoze app
<jrib> DanneD-swe: there is probably some option when you first boot the cd too
<ircleuser> :)
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, that looks right. it's the same syntax used for /etc/sudoers
<edgarallanpoe> how do i upgrade my firefox?  (i don't know how to install the .bz2 file that i get when i go to the firefox site...)
<Fishscene> Excellent. I shall try this out :)
<whoever_> hi everybody. I'm looking to a very special software, but I can't find anything by using google. the software should play videos, and while the videos, I should push some keys, and the time (of the video), when I pushed the key, should be recorded. Knows anybody a software for that? (Is it clear, what I mean?)
<jrib> edgarallanpoe: let update-manager handle updates for you.  Just use your software
<Fishscene> bah. no luck. I'm still not a member of any local groups on the computer itself.
<ryokea> anyone have any thoughts on maverick? thinking about popping it into a VM to test out tonight
<Ryen> !10.10 | ryokea
<ubottu> ryokea: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<kaosZERO> Fishscene, bummer, check out http://www.mail-archive.com/likewise-open-discuss@lists.likewiseopen.org/msg00083.html
<blakkheim> 13
<blakkheim> wrong terminal, ignore that
<TDoubleDg> Dude, it's two days early... i know its ready, someone's gotta hook up the ISO
<Fishscene> kaosZERO, Thanks mate, I'll check it otu
<Fishscene> out*
<bazhang> TDoubleDg, yes in #ubuntu+1
<untrusted> hey does anybody now how to get easyanticheat for steam running on ubuntu ?
<new> hi all
<TDoubleDg> Serious? neat
<untrusted> ?
<untrusted> Does anybody now how to get easyanticheat for steam running on ubuntu ?
<untrusted> yo anyone here?
<prod-beginner> Im a heavy steam user, but ive never heard of easyanticheat
<Jantire> Is Python solid for server software
<untrusted> easyanticheat we use in sweden for bigger competitions
<untrusted> so nobody can cheat using wallhack or aimkey
<prod-beginner> you play 1.6?
<ejv> untrusted: !offtopic
<ejv> !offtopic | untrusted
<ubottu> untrusted: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<untrusted> yes
<ejv> ;)
<prod-beginner> its ontopic, its about wine
<kek> what might the problem be if sounds works in the built in speakers but it's silent with headphones? i'm using a macbook. any obvious things to check?
<bazhang> prod-beginner, try #winehq
<Ryen> prod-beginner: What is your support question. Please read the topic before stating that it is "on-topic".
<prod-beginner> not for me, untrusted needs it
<prod-beginner> chill im only tryin to help
<ejv> wallhacking via wine hardly seems on topic... #winehq and #ubuntu-offtopic are better channels.
<ejv> <3
<prod-beginner> ?
<prod-beginner> are you on drugs?
<bazhang> prod-beginner, feel free to help in those channels then
<ejv> it's done, move along please.
<untrusted> dude you seriously got anger mannagement issues
<prod-beginner> ejv, he needs help with anticheat software not cheating...
<untrusted> just asked a simple question whats the point in rageing out?
<bazhang> untrusted, lets move on, its offtopic here
<ejv> Jantire: sure python is used in several web applications.
<ejv> Jantire: try joining #python and ask for help there if you need it.
<pelmen> guys, for some reason my ubuntu is giving me "your graphics are not configured correctly, bla bla log in into console", so when I log into the console, and enter "startx" it starts perfectly fine and WITH nvidia drivers...
<mamece2> hello guys, i wonder if theres any app to run remote desktop with my ubuntu machine from a windows xp one
<TDoubleDg> VLC
<TDoubleDg> wait...
<TDoubleDg> VNC
<TDoubleDg> lol
<prod-beginner> lol was about to say, was questioning myself then :D
<TDoubleDg> VNC = cross platform remote desktop
<TDoubleDg> VLC = media player
<prod-beginner> hehe
<Jantire> Python's IRC isn't working
<mamece2> its easy to set?
<Jantire> I can't join #python
<satonio> hi, trackerd is giving me no results
<TDoubleDg> I figure if you use IRC, you would probably be able to figure it out
<IdleOne> !register | Jantire
<ubottu> Jantire: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<satonio> in tracker search tool, and i don't know how to call it from cli
<mamece2> wow its not that easy. i  need to set that in 3 minutes
<IdleOne> Jantire: you need to register and identify to join #python
<whoever_> I'm looking for a software, which should play videos, and while this, I should can push some keys, and the time (in relation to the video), when I pushed the key, should be recorded. Knows anybody a software for that? (like: key a pushed on 0:35 and 0:50, key b at 0:20 und 0:42))
<whoever_> (sorry for my english;))
<ThatGuy> Hello
<ThatGuy> Anyone here?
<Ryen> whoever_: What language do you speak?
<Warpool> hello
<ThatGuy> English. you?
<whoever_> Ryen, german:) - I'll try it in the german channel, if there will be no result here
<Warpool> need some help! if anyones free :P
<Ryen> !ask | Warpool
<ubottu> Warpool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThatGuy> Has anyone used Backtrack 4?
<Warpool> does anyone know how to open a usb drive through commands?
<ThatGuy> better yet..metasploit
<ThatGuy> mount it
<Warpool> i need the command
<Ryen> ThatGuy: This is an Ubuntu tech support channel, for backtrack please goto: #backtrack-linux
<ThatGuy> is the usb drive already mouted?
<Warpool> no
<Warpool> i plugged it in and its not auto detecting
<Fishscene> bummer
<TDoubleDg> So, I'm looking for advice on setting up Ubuntu as a small business server. Primarily for LDAP / SAMBA
<ThatGuy> #backtrack - linux
<Fishscene> Looks like someone in this article ( http://www.mail-archive.com/likewise-open-discuss@lists.likewiseopen.org/msg00093.html )may have found a workaround using PAM.. and that the functionality I'm looking for is really only available in the enterprise-version of likewise..
<ejv> TDoubleDg: you won't really get advice here, if you ask specific questions though, you will get support.
<ejv> TDoubleDg: for a more open-ended discussion, I'd join #ubuntu-offtopic and pick people's brain there.
<Loshki> whoever_: avidemux allows you to select areas of a video to cut&paste. There are other video editors also...
<TunaSnax> Hey guys! Quick question - Where do I change the default window manager from Gnome to Fluxbox
<Ryen> TunaSnax: Before you log in, look at the bottom, you should have options between FLuxbox and Gnome.
<Ken8521> tuna-fish, system/admin/login window?
<Ken8521> TunaSnax, see above
<Ken8521> sys/admin/login window.
<TunaSnax> cool, thanks :D
<pelmen> guys, for some reason my ubuntu is giving me "your graphics are not configured correctly, bla bla log in into console", so when I log into the console, and enter "startx" it starts perfectly fine and WITH nvidia drivers...
<whoever_> Loshki, I'm not looking to a video-editor. I'm looking for a software like interact: http://www.mangold-international.com/de/produkte/software/interact.html
<Smilodonis> Hello, I got a PC (u 10.04) and a notebook (u 10.04) at home. Got the internet from a third comp (win) via a switch. Net is ok on all computers, but Im not able to see the other comps on my network. I guess its not an IP address issue because i have working net on all of them. Any suggestions how to be able to see the comps on the network?
<Sanctusorium> Can I edit and remove entries from Grub 2 in windows?
<whoever_> Loshki, there you have a Video, and you can push "a", if you see something, and "b" if you see something else - and at the end, you get a table, where you can see, when you pushed which button.
<snikkerz> smilodonis: are you able to ping each address from eachother?
<aeon-ltd> Smilodonis: are they running firewalls?
<Smilodonis> sec, i try that
<mIRCTR-User> Hi
<mIRCTR-User> Channel.
<snikkerz> smilodonis: also how are you trying to "connect" with them.
<snikkerz> hello mirctr-user
<Springherself> Hey, kind of a stupid question- I'm using 10.04 and trying to install a program, how do I access the root account command line? (the one under accessories doesn't seem to be working, although this might just be a problem with the instructions I was given)
<Smilodonis> Yes Im able to ping one from other
<Ryen> Smilodonis: Type sudo before a command that you want to be executed as root.
<snikkerz> springherself: to reach root you usually put a sudo in front of the command
<SporkWitch> Springherself: sudo su
<Jordan_U> !sudo | Springherself
<ubottu> Springherself: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Smilodonis> Ryen: I just want to see them in "Networking"
<tripelb> Springherself, where are you going under accessories to do this?  (su will help with terminal installs but not thru the gui)
<Smilodonis> i dont want to run anything
<snikkerz> smilodonis: how are you attepting to connect
<SporkWitch> Springherself: but avoid that if possible.  it's preferable to use sudo to issue the commands.  actually working AS root, rather than simply executing a command with the perms, isn't usually a good idea, heh
<Smilodonis> Snikkerz: Just opened networking in Places
<mIRCTR-User> Smilodonis
<Smilodonis> but i see my windows network
<mIRCTR-User> Gotune koyayim :)
<mIRCTR-User> Türk yokmu la türk
<tripelb> Springherself, then you dont need to be root. Or do you. Ubuntu is set up only to be root when you need to. not by default.
<mIRCTR-User> Amýn cocuklarý!
<Anvoid> So $HOME is short for current home directory but what is shortcut for current working directory (eg,$CWD).
<mIRCTR-User> tripelb sus sikerim senide.
<Sanctusorium> Does anyone know if I can edit Grub2 in windows?  Or update it through windows the remove the extra OS entries?
<SporkWitch> Smilodonis: win7 computer? i've been hearing about a lot of wonkiness and fighting to connect to a win7 / vista share (linux in general, not just ubuntu)
<snikkerz> smilodonis: that is smb compliant; you would need samba or something (i think nfs) running to browse the other linux machines.
<Jordan_U> Sanctusorium: Not easily, as windows cannot natively read or write to ext4.
<mIRCTR-User> Anvoid bacýn varmý? :D
<Ryen> !tr | mIRCTR-User
<ubottu> mIRCTR-User: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Springherself> tripelb: The "Terminal" function under applications. I'm not exactly sure but what I've been reading just says to do it under the root account. Thank you all, I'll look at that
<SporkWitch> snikkerz: normally NFS for browsing linux shares
<tripelb> Springherself, I'm just telling you how it is, maybe there is a standard answer on a page.
<Jordan_U> Sanctusorium: Why do you want to edit the grub menu from windows?
<mIRCTR-User> Ryen no.
<mIRCTR-User> I m living germany.
<tripelb> Springherself, good idea. FYI you enter the root account just for a single command by prefacing your command with the word sudo  (thats sudo space)
<Ryen> !de | mIRCTR-User
<Smilodonis> All: Thanks i look into it and give it a try
<ubottu> mIRCTR-User: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<SporkWitch> Sanctusorium: not sure you'll even be able to access the linux partition, MS isn't known for supporting things they don't own.  Even so, most text editors in windows like to reformat files and insert metadata that can jack up your config files
<mIRCTR-User> Thanks for u Ryen ;)
<tripelb> mIRCTR-User, I speak english except when in learning-langage mode. Hello!
<Sanctusorium> Jordan_U: I want to virtualize Linux via windows and I am going to remove the extra installs on the other partitions.  I just wantt o be able to clean up the extra entries that will be left after I remove Ubuntu.
<snikkerz> SporkWitch: thanks; i just run it as a client; haven't really used it much in a networked enviro
<prod-beginner> Can someone please link me the registration guide for this server please
<atomicpoet> How do I compile the Ubuntu kernel from source?
<Jordan_U> Sanctusorium: If you're only going to be running windows then you might as well just install Window's bootloader to the mbr.
<SporkWitch> snikkerz: if it makes you feel better, i'm only just now starting to mess with it myself, since i have two desktops and a laptop on my home network, and i like using one of those desktops as little more than some NAS lol
<tripelb> what's the ubottu list of possible !commands please??
<Jordan_U> !kernel | atomicpoet
<ubottu> atomicpoet: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Jordan_U> !brain | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Sanctusorium> Jordan_U: Oh, good point.  So, just reinstall the Windows bootloader? :)
<mIRCTR-User> Hello tripelb. How r u?
<Jordan_U> Sanctusorium: Yes.
<Sanctusorium> Thank you!
<Jordan_U> Sanctusorium: You're welcome.
<SporkWitch> will that do him any good? didn't think MS's bootloader played nice with dual-booting linux
<tripelb> Network-attached storage (NAS) is file-level computer data storage connected to a computer network providing data access to heterogeneous clients. ...
<Jordan_U> SporkWitch: He no longer wants to dual boot, he's removing Ubuntu.
<SporkWitch> (i seem to recall rumors around vista's launch that when you boot vista it'd even check to see if you had linux, and reinstall the windows loader so you couldn't boot linux lol)
<SporkWitch> Jordan_U: ahh
<Jordan_U> SporkWitch: There is no truth to that.
<tripelb> mIRCTR-User, you spoke to me in what appeared to me to be bahasa indonesia. ----- mIRCTR-User> tripelb sus sikerim senide.
<SporkWitch> Jordan_U: hence why i said rumor.  it wouldn't have surprised me though, given most of their business practices and the millions they've spent to claim linux is a virus lol
<dlm> hi all, some one exactly  when ubuntu 10.10 will be avaible for download
<shauno> I've never seen windows do that maliciously.  it's almost always just reinstalls (or fixmbr) clobbering grub with a much more simple bootloader
<skiinny> le serveur francais c'est quoi svp ?
<tripelb> mIRCTR-User, you spoke to me in what appeared to me to be (CORRECTION) some other language. ----- mIRCTR-User> tripelb sus sikerim senide.
<Loshki> !fr | skiinny
<ubottu> skiinny: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<snikkerz> dlm: release candidate is available.
<skiinny> thx =)
<skiinny> #ubuntu-fr
<Ryen> !10.10 | dlm
<ubottu> dlm: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<SporkWitch> reminds me, i need to install grub2 on the other computer, that black-and-white text-based menu has got to go.  not nearly enough pizazz :P
<prod-beginner> ow do i register to this IRC server?
<prod-beginner> how*
<tripelb> Even wubi-Ubuntu does not clean it all up.
<Ryen> !register | prod-beginner
<ubottu> prod-beginner: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<SporkWitch> prod-beginner: /nickserv help register
<Smilodonis> If I enable personal file sharing (the one which is in u 10.04), will I be able to see it over the networking from an other computer, without NFS or anything other?
<charles___> the man page for xset lists these parameters for mouse:  [mouse [accel_mult[/accel_div] [threshold]]] [mouse default]    --what is 'mouse default'?
<dlm> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Stevethepirate> http://privatepaste.com/8752b1da8c I have a set of nat rules (both POST and PRE- routing) that forwards incoming packets (on a specific port) to an external address. This is to avoid a firewall issue. I'd like to setup a whitelist for which ip's can use this connection. Any advice/suggestions? [I obviously cannot REJECT in the nat table ;/ ]
<SporkWitch> Stevethepirate: have you tried setting up a rule in your linux firewall?
<SporkWitch> all the firewalls i've seen make that relatively easy to configure....
<ohs> so meany peeps
<Stevethepirate> Um. I'm using iptables.
<Stevethepirate> Thats the extent of my firewall.
<SporkWitch> Stevethepirate: i see.  well i'm not sure how to do what you're trying to do, but if you explain the firewall issue you mentioned, i might be able to help with that.
<tripelb> is there a test channel for ubottu
<atomicpoet> What's the Ubuntu command for checking your disk space?
<tripelb> is there a test channel for ubottu  -- #test does not work.
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: just /query ubottu
<tripelb> atomicpoet, ds -h
<shauno> Stevethepirate: is it a lot of IPs you're trying to whitelist?
<Jordan_U> atomicpoet: df -h
<tripelb> TY aeon-ltd
<Stevethepirate> shauno: Probably around 20 whitelisted ips, and then a single reject rule to catch the rest.
<aeon-ltd> tripelb: ' welcome :)
<shauno> Stevethepirate: it's a bit ugly, but the simplest way I can think to do it, is to replace each of those input rules with one for each IP  (replacing -s 0/0  with -s ad.dr.es.s).   the -s 0/0 is the part that's explicitly accepting any IP atm
<Stevethepirate> shauno: Yeah, thats really ugly.
<bonks> How do I view processes? I remember there was also a third party app which does this nicer
<Ryen> bonks: htop
<Stevethepirate> bonks: or "ps waux"
<bonks> ah htop it is, i need to remember that
<bonks> thanks guys
<Ryen> bonks: No problem.
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, is there anyway to control the volume of individual mp3 files from a playlist within rhythmbox or some similar audio player app?
<Stevethepirate> paranoidphreak: google "replay gain"
<Stevethepirate> Its meta-data for a file that allows you to adjust relative gain for that song.
<paranoidphreak> Stevethepirate: thanks
<Stevethepirate> np
<oracle> how do i convert all this wavpack stuff to mp3
<Stevethepirate> "wavpack": Please be more descriptive with your problem.
<oracle> wav files
<oracle> say it's one codec that can be read by mplayer which i want converted into mp3
<blakkheim> oracle: why would you make a lossy version of a lossless file :(
<oracle> blakkheim, sounds the same? i dont know
<oracle> all right, how do i convert it to flac
<Stevethepirate> You haven't asked a real question yet: Where is the wav data coming from? Where do you want it to go?
<unforgiven512> So, I've got a very specific question. How do I execute a command upon connecting to a server via SSH? $ ssh user@host 'screen -raAd' is throwing an error =/
<harushimo> question
<oracle> stevethepirate, it
<oracle> piped
<oracle> i guess it can be piped
<oracle> no question needed anymore
<harushimo> I have some mp3 that I need to convert. how would do that? and upload them to youtube
<harushimo> anyone
<harushimo> know
<Stevethepirate> ubottu: !enter > harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo, please see my private message
<ohs> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Stevethepirate> unforgiven512: What error?
<harushimo> sorry
<dstryr> guys
<unforgiven512> let me do it again hold on
<dstryr> i have a question about ssh via putty
<dstryr> it seems when i ssh in...it only gives me one chance to run a command at terminal
<BenTheDesigner> Hi all. Anyone know how I can change a user, not root, to use bash as default shell instead of sh?
<unforgiven512> "Must be connected to a terminal."
<dstryr> and then it doesnt go back to let me execute another
<leife> I have a question regarding partitioning and changing the home directory to another drive: http://paste.ubuntu.com/508991/
<Shishire> How do I reroute all outgoing connections to a certain IP address through an ssh proxy transparently?  I can do the ssh part, but I think I need some IPTables routing?  I don't understand IPTables at all.
<Stevethepirate> BenTheDesigner: The default shell is defined in /etc/passwd per user.
<ohs> ok so i'm really familiar with android rooting but not at all familiar with ubuntu. what are the benefits of rooting ubuntu?
<coz_> unforgiven512,  are you trying ffmpeg for the conversion?
<dstryr> lol
<dstryr> ohs, rooting ubuntu?
<bazhang> ohs, pardon?
<dstryr> what do you mean? its not like the phones...
<unforgiven512> coz_: trying to reconnect to a screen/irssi session on my web host
<dstryr> lol
<ohs> ummmmmmmmmm
<BenTheDesigner> Awesome Stevethepirate, thanks
<coz_> unforgiven512,  sorry wrong person
<BenTheDesigner> New to ubuntu
<ohs> maybe i'm mistaken here
<harushimo> Hi everyone, I have some mp3 that I need to convert. how would do that? and upload them to youtube
<dstryr> root doesnt equal cool things like on a droid x
<unforgiven512> coz_: it's cool
<ohs> hahaha
<bazhang> ohs, you are
<ohs> ohhhh
<ohs> ok
<dstryr> ohs, root just means you can change things in the system
<coz_> paranoidphreak,   have you used ffmpeg for conversion?
<dstryr> thats all it means on the android
<ohs> just the way people talk i assumed it was similar
<ohs> 'the android'? lol
<dstryr> rooting the android just means you can access to the system account so you can change things and run applications
<Shishire> ohs, by installing ubuntu, you've done the same thing as you did when you rooted an android.  You get everything :)
<ohs> lol ok
<Jordan_U> leife: Is your /home already on a separate partition?
<ohs> but i don't have ubuntu
<ohs> not that i don't want it
<bazhang> ohs, then take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<paranoidphreak> coz_: no...i haven't used it
<leife> Jordan_U: Yes, I forgot to add that. It is currently on /dev/sda6
<ohs> woah woah
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: Hello. If you using ssh with socks, might I recommend tsocks?
<coz_> paranoidphreak,  first make sure it is installed   sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<dstryr> is anyone familiar with putty ssh?
<bazhang> ohs, this is a support channel only
<Stevethepirate> ubottu: !man tsocks
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, tsocks?  I'll look it up.  Thanks
<ohs> i've been interested in it a while. and i want to make a live cd
<prod-Bodger>  /msg nickserv register
<prod-Bodger> hmm
<Stevethepirate> Shishire:  tsocks - Shell wrapper to simplify the use of the tsocks(8) library to transparently allow an application to use a SOCKS proxy
<bazhang> ohs, then download one and make it
<dstryr> when i ssh into my ubuntu system, the terminal doesnt re update to let me do other things
<paranoidphreak> coz_: ok......
<ohs> i tried with a dvd because that's all i had. and it failed 3 times in a row....
<coz_> paranoidphreak,  then cd to the location of the file you want to convert  then in terminal   ffmpeg -i nameoffile.wavpack  to nameof.mp3  or flac  or ogg
<ohs> but i was told a dvd would work
<dstryr> ohs, means you didnt burn it right
<dstryr> ohs, you have to burn the file as a .iso
<ohs> figures
<ohs> ah
<ohs> alright lemme try this again
<coz_> paranoidphreak,  or whatever file type you want that is supported by ffmpeg   this should work  ...let me know if it does not
<paranoidphreak> coz_: ok....thanks
<Jordan_U> ohs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, that looks about what I want.  Thanks!
<flexxxv> hy, I need some help with my asoundrc :( I would like to passthrough the sound of a micro from an usb soundcard to the output of the internal sound card
<dstryr> can anyone tell me how i can run x (gnome ) through ssh
<dstryr> putty
<dstryr> connected to my ubuntu pc
<ohs> ok i hate to do this, cuz i know what it's like to deal with noobs-OH, nvm. thanks, Jordan_U
<russjr08> dstryr: you could setup up a localvnc
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: I use tsocks every day. Sure beats having to use cntlm to authenticate to our university's firewall :)
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load
<dstryr> i need to secure it
<dstryr> russjr08, needs to be ssh secure
<prod-Bodger>  /msg NickServ register 1234567890 prod@espire-esports.com
<prod-Bodger> lol
<Smilodonis> Snikkerz: Thanks, all working now (file sharing via network)
<dstryr> there is no way to just ssh into the server and start x?
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: to do X over ssh, you need an X-server running locally.
<prod-Bodger> this is drivin me nuts :D
<russjr08> yeah, connect to SSH then run vncviewer localhost I believe
<dstryr> oh
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, im doing the ssh over a windows computer
<russjr08> Also you could do X11 Forwarding and run the apps stand alone
<dstryr> so thats not possible
<Stevethepirate> Yes.
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load
<russjr08> Assuming the computer you are running putty from has X11
<russjr08> (X)
<FFF666> any idea?
<Stevethepirate> So you don't have a working X on your windows box.
<dstryr> russjr08, which vnc program do i need to install?
<Stevethepirate> The easiest solution is to use somethink like x11vnc.
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, yeah, this looks like I can use it to trick all of my non-socks aware programs into running over my secured proxy.
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: "tsocks wine ./steam -update cstrike"
<prod-Bodger>  /msg NickServ REGISTER HELP
<Stevethepirate> :)
<prod-Bodger>  /msg NickServ REGISTER help
<prod-Bodger> lol
<bazhang> prod-Bodger, stop that
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, yup!  WoW in my case :)
<prod-Bodger> I just dont understand it
<bazhang> prod-Bodger, /join #freenode
<ohs> ok, i'll come back if i need help but for now, so long
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: :) this is moving offtopic, but I wrap tinyproxy connections to ssh SOCKS proxies so I can load balance them with squid :)
<prod-Bodger> do i have to run all commands in that channel?
<bazhang> no
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<shauno> prod-Bodger: what channel it is shouldn't make a difference; but they'd be the right place to figure out why it's doing that  (hint: no sane client should do that)
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, now that's load balancing!  And yeah, this is getting off topic :|
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: So the easiest is probably to either install X via cygwin or use x11vnc (over ssh)
<prod-Bodger> im using Xchat :S
<bazhang> prod-Bodger, /join #freenode for help
<prod-Bodger> thank god i made up a random pass
<Stevethepirate> Our "institution" limits ssh connections to 50k/sec. So 10 connections => 500k/sec ;p
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, x11vnc said that it only works on an active x
<dstryr> im running this on a server...
<Stevethepirate> Oh, so no X?
<dstryr> x is installed but not running
<Stevethepirate> Well. If you want to connect to an X-server. It OBVIOUSLY has to be running :p
<dstryr> maybe ill just run x and then use a simple vnc viewer
<BlackX> bye all
<seyfarth> thinking of moving to 64-bit. anyone have much experience with the recent 64-bit flash release? a stable pandora is kind of a requirement for me
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, are you familar with putty at all?
<Stevethepirate> I'm using it atm. (on my windows laptop) :P
<dstryr> ok question
<dstryr> when i ssh into my ubuntu computer
<dstryr> it lets me act as if im in terminal
<Quantum_Ion>  Well you do notice the speed increase with Flash 64bit
<dstryr> but i only get one command...then it doesnt go back to $dennis@server:
<Stevethepirate> Correct. [Fewer enters  means more Karma for you]
<Quantum_Ion> programs install faster
<dstryr> so i can enter commands
<harushimo> I would some suggestions on how would I convert mp3s to mp4 or flv(or any other). I need to upload them to youtube
<Jordan_U> !screen | dstryr
<ubottu> dstryr: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Stevethepirate> Jordan_U: I don't think he means that.
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<Stevethepirate> I think he's saying his terminal dies after running a command.
<Quantum_Ion> harushimo, did you try ffmpeg ?
<seyfarth> Quantum_Ion: but I remember the 64-bit linux version was very unstable. guess i'm wondering if it's gotten any more stable?
<Quantum_Ion> seyfarth, I used it recently and it was very stable
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, is that how you describe iit? dies? It just doesnt revert back so i can enter more commands
<seyfarth> aight i'll give it a shot.
<Viper>  i am on 64 bit Ubuntu works fine
<Quantum_Ion> harushimo, install lame and ffmpeg, lame will convert your wav files to mp3
<harushimo> oh really
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: Thats what you implying it seems?
<harushimo> ok
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, how do i fix it?
<dstryr> or is that how putty works?
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: No, after every command (that terminates or forks) should return you to your shell.
<harushimo> Quantum_Ion I need to the opposite
<shauno> dstryr: does it happen with every command?
<dstryr> not every command
<dstryr> just if i try to run an app or something
<Stevethepirate> Oh.
<harushimo> I need to convert mp3s, everytime I tried uploading them. Youtube doesn't like it.
<Stevethepirate> harushimo: ffmpeg is a video convertor, you can convert to whatever format it offers.
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: well, you can't run X applications via putty when your windows machine has _no_ Xserver.
<harushimo> ok I'll look at ffmpeg
<FFF666> got my point?
<shauno> dstryr: that's normal.  if the app's staying in the foreground, it'll have the center stage until it's done.   you can either add & to the end of the command to force it to run in the background, or investigate screen / byobu
<Quantum_Ion> harushimo, Read this http://lame.sourceforge.net/links.php
<harushimo> thank you
<dstryr> okay
<shauno> for running apps remotely, you might want to try a different vnc server.  x11vnc is designed to share an existing X session.  you don't have an existing session to share, so may do better with something like tightvncserver
<dstryr> i have tightvncserver installed
<dstryr> just trying to figure out how to run it
<Stevethepirate> Read the man pages for it.
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<FFF666> help
<FFF666> :'(
<root_> whats is the backtrack channel please
<Quantum_Ion> harushimo, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8517
<Ryen> root_: #backtrack-linux
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, okay i got tightvnc server installed
<root_> thx
<dstryr> running
<harushimo> my mind is blank today, sorry but to install any you need to be in root right
<dstryr> im ssh'd into the ubuntu computer from windows
<barbara> ciao
<dstryr> i run tightvnc client and do localhost but it wont connect
<dstryr> says not allowed to do loop backs
<Guest84871> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<root_> im baned ? how do i go get unband
<bazhang> root_, change your ident from 'root' in your irc client
<Robinux> heya guys how do i check if ufw is running or not
<plitter> i have just installed at and wanted to start a movie so i wake up tomorrow, but it stops after just a second... someone know what to do? its a pain searching for help on the net....
<serit> my h70 isnt working
<serit> maybe its loose?
<Stevethepirate> root_op: /nick <newnick>
<dstryr> i cant seem to figure out the port forwarding for ssh and vnc
<FFF666> I have a Cisco Linksys Router w120n, under windows it works fine, but in ubuntu drops connections in both ways wire and wireless. So every time I open a page I have to refresh it so as to load.
<serit> how should I check it?
<borca> My sound is just randomly turning to static. It'll be working fine one minute and then all of a sudden it starts messing up. Killing pulseaudio several times seems to help sometimes.
<plitter> I use the package at, yes at, to start programs at a specific time. But it closes down right after it starts. Somebody know what to do?
<borca> This just recently started happening.. anyone know what's going on?
<aeon-ltd> borca: anything physicall close to the speakers?
<borca> aeon-ltd, I'm using headphones, and it's been the same setup for years.
<borca> aeon-ltd, it's definitely something software related
<Seeker`> serit: your h70?
<coz_> paranoidphreak,  have you tried that yet?
<damiankw> cooling unit, Seeker`
<Seeker`> serit: hardware cooling isn't really on-topic for this channel
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, i have vnc server running on my ubuntu computer, i have port 5900 on my router forwarded to the ubuntu computer, i have windows laptop ssh'd into ubuntu through putty, i cant get the vnc viewer to connect
<dstryr> keep getting error no loopbacks
<serit> Seeker`: yeah just bought it
<paranoidphreak> coz_: not yet....but i think "replay gain" did the trick....thanks for your help.....i saved this chat log if i need to refer to it for any reason
<damiankw> never used a water cooler before, does it require thermal paste? dhve you applied enough?
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: sorry, I use x11vnc.
<coz_> paranoidphreak,  no problem... keep ffmpeg for later use though ...it does come in handy :)
<serit> Seeker`: ok
<shauno> serit: you might want to /join ##hardware  (yes two #'s), you'll find the right people there
<Pentium3> exit
<Pentium3> sorry, thought I was in the CLI..
<serit> shauno: so I should g there?
<serit> shauno: so I should go there?
<shauno> serit: that'd be my recommendation, yes
<olskolirc> someone say my name please?
<serit> shauno: I just moved it
<edbian> olskolirc,
<level09> where should I put the aliases that are common to all users ?
<serit> olskolirc: hello
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, im trying x11vnc too and it isnt working either
<Stevethepirate> Ssh into the server; run x11vnc; use VNCviewer to connect to the server
<olskolirc> thanks
<shauno> level09: I think the tidiest is to create a new script in /etc/profile.d/  (the top half of /etc/profile will show you how they're invoked)
<level09> thanks
<Sterist> anyone know if a 1tb drive can be formatted FAT32?
<level09> shauno: how about putting them into the /etc/profile directly?
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, vncviewer keeps telling me no loopback
<serit> ok thats fixed
<Sean-Firsttimeus> So this is where Noobs get troubleshooting help?
<shauno> level09: that works too, but may be overwritten by future updates
<dstryr> got it
<level09> great thanks !
<dstryr> Stevethepirate, works perfectly
<charles___> how can I determine which package owns a file?
<shauno> charles___: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<shauno> (assuming it's an installed file.  if not, I hit packages.ubuntu.com)
<charles___> shauno, thanks, yeah it's installed
<plitter> does someone here use the package at? and if so, knows why the program that i want to start stops right afterwards?
<Stevethepirate> dstryr: enjoy.
<younder> In what module can I find the perl lib (as in 'gcc -lperl...)?
<Sean-Firsttimeus> Quick Question, can Ubuntu use the Optical Output from Integrated Sound, and if so how?
<muellisoft> younder: I guess libperl-dev
<Muelli> plitter: which program? It might be due to the program trying to read from stdin.
<younder> muellisoft: thx
<plitter> Muelli: tested firefox and mplayer for now
<Will123456> hey guys. i've got a decent PC (3 ghz intel dual core, geforce 260 GTX), but the compiz cube effect kicks my FPS (judging from the compiz benchmark) down from 60 to the mid 20s. is there anything i can do about this, or is the compiz cube inherently a pretty intense effect?
<Muelli> plitter: well. that won't work of course.
<avo> Anyone know why XChat doesn't have a lucid-style icon in the panel?
<plitter> Muelli: ?? why not?
<Muelli> Will123456: kick nVidias butt to release a good enough free driver :)
<plitter> Muelli: then this guy lied!! http://tips4linux.com/use-at-to-schedule-launching-of-commands-in-linux/
<Muelli> plitter: well. because mplayer reads from stdin and firefox needs a connection to X.
<Will123456> Muelli: i'll get right on it :P
<younder> How do wrap net-snmp in a package so dkpg sees it?
<Will123456> in the mean time, I've found that turning off the reflection effect boosts FPS by a really decent chunk
<Ceno3x> Hu guys. I'm on a netbook with an intel GMA455. I notice that my notifications are weirdly cropped on the bottom and right sides, anyone know what bug is this? any workaround?
<Will123456> infact disabling reflection on the compiz cube doubles FPS (from 20ish to 40ish in my case)
<plitter> Muelli: but i hear the sound start with mplayer? hmmm, do you have a workaround for it? or another program i can use?
<Muelli> plitter: sure. there are tons. i.e. mpg123.
<shauno> plitter: I'm not sure how 'at' handles environment variables.  if it doesn't handle them at all, 'DISPLAY' is going to be passed to the program that runs, so they can't attach to the gui
<Muelli> plitter: hm. maybe mplayer handles not being able to read from stdin. But if you hear sound, why did you say that it "stops"?
<shauno> erm, isn't going to be passed, rather
<plitter> Muelli: because i just heard the "beginning" and then it stopped
<Muelli> shauno: well. that might work in case of firefox. But the application might need a connection to d-bus as well. Bottomline: You do not want to run anything GUIy from at.
<Muelli> plitter: yeah. try mpg123 or in fact, any other thing that doesn't read from stdin while running.
<Muelli> plitter: you could probably configure mplayer to not read from stdin, but I don't know how to do that.
<plitter> Muelli: installing mpg123 now
<darkkrai> im trying to mount an iso
<darkkrai> my dmseg log shows
<darkkrai> [76000.757674] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<darkkrai> [76010.030069] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<darkkrai> [76257.028698] lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<darkkrai> [76721.867633] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<FloodBot3> darkkrai: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<plitter> Muelli:  hmm mpg123 is for mpeg only?
<Rabbitbunny> Where do java file save their settings?
<dlm> I speak french, i need some english learning softwre
<Muelli> Rabbitbunny: that's not a good question. What do you want to achieve?
<Braber01> Hi I just got a new laptop and I'm trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on it and I just get a black screen after the lanuage screen comes up do I need to burn the latest version to a disk or something?
<Muelli> Braber01: hm. you'd be better off trying 10.04 or even 10.10 in a few days.
<Rabbitbunny> Muelli: I attempted to use  Travelling Salesman, a OSM derivitive. The setting dialog failled. I assume if I delete the settings it will ask for them again.
<foul_owl> I'm trying to send an encrypted file to a mac user, i'm using ubuntu of course. what would you use?
<Braber01> Muelli: thank you for the help :-)
<blakkheim> foul_owl: gnupg or truecrypt
<Muelli> foul_owl: gpg
<chu> is anyone here experienced with gnu screen?
<Rabbitbunny> chu: Yeah.
<foul_owl> how would the mac user decrypt it? can i make it self extracting?
<blakkheim> foul_owl: gpg and truecrypt both have mac versions
<foul_owl> easy to install for the novice user?
<Muelli> Rabbitbunny: hm. well. You could either look at the source or do smth like "strace -eopen -f travellingsalesman" or the like to see what files the program opens.
<foul_owl> analog of the windows installer perhaps?
<sandyd> foul_owl: http://macgpg.sourceforge.net/
<Muelli> foul_owl: yes.
<foul_owl> ok, awesome
<foul_owl> ive never ever used mac, so i have no idea
<foul_owl> thanks for the help!
<chu> Rabbitbunny: So, I've changed what the term variable is (xterm-color), but to actually get this to work I have to execute :source ~/.screenrc each time I start a session, any idea?
<blakkheim> foul_owl: but sending your key/password in cleartext.. kind of defeats the purpose
<serit> foul_owl: non of us feel safe   truecrypt rocks
<harushimo> what about ardour? does that help?
<Rabbitbunny> chu: Nope.
<area51pilot> I cant uninstall any packages ... why?
<Muelli> !details | area51pilot
<ubottu> area51pilot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<area51pilot> Well I amm running 10.10 ( I know, im in that room too), but it seems I cant uninstall any packages.  It prompts me to repair but bounces back to the same dialog.  It started with GIMP disappearing for some reason.  I tried to install again but received the stated error.  It also cant resolve dependancies.  First time I have seen all this
<coz_> area51pilot,  and did you uninstall from synaptic  yet?
<Muelli> area51pilot: hm. sounds weird. can you open a terminal (alt+f2, gnome-terminal) and type "sudo apt-get update" and then pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<area51pilot> yes
<SeRVeR01> hey all how can i connect headphone and speaker at the same time ? I got realtek HD audio
<serit> area51pilot: freash install neede3d
<area51pilot> update or upgrade
<sandyd_> SeRveR01: plug your headphones into your speakers
<Muelli> area51pilot: first update then pastebin upgrade
<area51pilot> ok
<serit> update only
<Stevethepirate> SeRVeR01: Check gmix. I use that for easy audio management.
<SeRVeR01> Stevethepirate  ok thanks i'll chcek for it
<azlon> when i do "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart" it gives me: "sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found"
<sandyd> azlon: it isnt done by init scripts anymore
<Stevethepirate> sudo service samba restart
<Stevethepirate> Wait, that might be wrong. :<
<serit> azlon no script answer
<Shishire> Is there a good way to trace the network connections/file openings of a single app?  I'm looking for some kind of wrapper which replaces fopen, socket, and connect, dumps the connection data to a file, and then passes them through.
<SeRVeR01> Stevethepirate, sorry xD but i can't fine that gmix
<azlon> hrmm
<SeRVeR01> Stevethepirate, find *
<Muelli> Shishire: sounds like strace and tsocks.
<azlon> Stevethepirate: didnt work... "unrecognized service"
<Muelli> Shishire: probably strace only.
<Shishire> Muelli, aha! Awesome!
<sandyd> azlon: sudo service smb restart
<Stevethepirate> SeRVeR01: hmmm heh, I can't recall then. It's definately aliased as "gmix" on my 10.04 laptop :/
<azlon> Stevethepirate: got it... had to use service smbd restart
<Stevethepirate> Hehk.
<azlon> not sure when it changed to smbd instead of just smb
<Shishire> I don't know most of the utils names, but I know what functions I wanna invoke :P Self-taught
<coz_> area51pilot,  do you know how to pastebin that readout?
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: You sound like you want to break the internet.
<plitter> Muelli: found another way:D making a bashscript with sleep function!!:D
<area51pilot> Muelli: just finished and pasted
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: strace or tcpdump.
<Quantum_Ion> Stevethepirate, No he just wants to put the internet to sleep
<plitter> Muelli: what i do when i should have been sleeping so i can wake up at a certain time:P
<Muelli> area51pilot: great :) What's the URL?
<coz_> area51pilot,  we need that link to see the pastebin
<area51pilot> coz_: just finished and pasted
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, nah, just dump which connections my WoW makes so I know everything I need to proxy
<Muelli> plitter: yeah. next time tell us what you want to achieve :-)
<serit> azlon try smbd!
<coz_> area51pilot,  cool   what is the link?
<Quantum_Ion> Sometimes your body just sleeps when it wants too
<plitter> Muelli: thought it was implied:P
<azlon> serit: good call, keep up the good work
<area51pilot> coz__:  duh...long day at the office
<area51pilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509167/
<PPKuma> hi, im on ubuntu 10.04, im trying to configure my fstab to automount my FAT32 data partition, im getting a "Can't find a valid FAT filesystem" when trying to mount. Here are all the details, please help. http://pastie.org/1208999
<Stevethepirate> Shishire: tcp  3724, 8085, 6881:6999
<Muelli> plitter: yeah. that's what people usually think. But most of the times it's not :-)
<Stevethepirate> Thats what I forward so my wow server is accessible behind NAT.
<plitter> Muelli: is there a way to say sleep until some time?
<Quantum_Ion> I had to build ffmpeg from source code in order to get the latest and greatest attributes
<serit> azlon hehe
<coz_> area51pilot,  is synaptic package manager opened?
<sandyd> area51pilot: close down synaptic
<coz_> :)
<area51pilot> I work on about 5 systems at any one time most of the day ... brain dead when it comes to home time ...   :P
<Shishire> Stevethepirate, yeah, but I'm transient, so I need to know the IPs of the servers I connect to during the auth process, so that I can reroute connections to those servers
<area51pilot> Closed
<Stevethepirate> Yeah, well you authenticate to the realm server.
<area51pilot> do I need to redo update?
<coz_> area51pilot,  once you close synaptic   redo the pasteibn
<sandyd> area51pilot: yup
<area51pilot> k
<area51pilot> :P
<Muelli> plitter: not that I am aware of. Well. Not easily. You could use smth like Python though. Or write something in bash that get's the minutes until your target time.
<area51pilot> standby
<coz_> sandyd,  i will leave you to it...too many cooks  :)
<Stevethepirate> And that will pass the data of the realm to your pc.
<Quantum_Ion> I know a little bit of Java, Android, C, C++ and Qt programming I use the NetBeans IDE to program
<sandyd> coz_: lol :D
<bluespotmouse> hi everybody!
<Stevethepirate> Just tsocks wine $wowpath/WoW.exe
<Muelli> Stevethepirate: strace will do what you want, I guess :-)
<Muelli> !hi | bluespotmouse
<Muelli> hmpf
<Stevethepirate> Muelli: I don't want anything, I'm trying to assist Shishire
<plitter> Muelli: was thinking about that... k will write something:)
<Muelli> eh. sorry Stevethepirate -.-
<bluespotmouse> can someone do me the favor of trying to enter userstyles.org
<Sterist> what's faster -- ext4 to NTFS, or ext4 to FAT32 (file transfer)
<Muelli> plitter: might actually be easy using "date". Get the number of seconds for "now" and then the number of seconds for your target time. Then just substract them.
<area51pilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509176/
<Muelli> area51pilot: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Quantum_Ion> If I can't compile source code I will just use the Ubuntu package no since banging your head against the wall trying to figure out why it won't compile
<ndugan> hi I have used fsdisk and dd to copy the partition table & data to a new disk... I then used dd to copy the first 512 bytes of /dev/sda to /dev/sdb ... why doesn't the new disk boot?  I only get a GRUB prompt!
<Stevethepirate> Sterist: Probably time both? :)
<area51pilot> Muelli: again?
<plitter> Muelli: ooh thanks:)
<Muelli> area51pilot: you did update. not upgrade.
<area51pilot> I did upgrade first
<sandyd> area51pilot: it didnt work the first time, because you didnt run update
<bluespotmouse> i constantly get a Application error (Apache) error when trying to enter userstyles.org. what is that message?
<area51pilot> Muelli: Only posted update
<matematikaadit> what is the best perl IDE?
<Muelli> area51pilot: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sandyd> area51pilot: you have to post the output of upgrade too
<area51pilot> then update
<area51pilot> right
<Quantum_Ion> lol I never really use perl
<ndugan> area51pilot, I use "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<area51pilot> OK: excuse ... crawling out of MS network mode ...   :P
<bonez2046> I am trying to use 'talk' or something similar.. finally got my 14 yo son to use an Ubuntu box... he's like it.. I want to be able to send him a text message, without using an outside service like google or irssi .. just want something that will pop up on his screen with messages..
<Quantum_Ion> I need a beer
<bonez2046> I ssh'd to his box and installed 'talk' on that box too
<Stevethepirate> Ditto.
<detrix> How do I re-run the phpmyadmin configuration?
<sandyd> bluespotmouse: means somethings going wrong with webserver
<Sterist> ndugan make sure the new disk's partition(s) are checked as "bootable"
<area51pilot> ....running upgrade
<Stevethepirate> dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<serit> azlon hey upgrade to what?
<Sterist> ndugan that property might not be handled by either of those tools in those operations
<bluespotmouse> sandyd: thanks
<azlon> serit: sorry, i was in my VM, what is the question?
<serit> azlon hey upgrade to what?
<azlon> serit: i cant honestly say i have any idea what you are talking about...
<azlon> serit: i had the question about samba, are you talking about upgrading samba?
<sandyd> brb in two seconds. workstations overheating
<ndugan> Sterist, the same partition on both disks are marked bootable.. (i.e. the first)
<serit> azlon yeah I thought I lost that!
<azlon> serit: lost what?
<serit> azlon never mind!
<azlon> serit: are you asking if i upgraded samba?
<serit> azlon: no
<azlon> ok... im going... erm... over here now...
<area51pilot> ....still working  :P
<Muelli> area51pilot: there you go. it seems to work :)
<Muelli> area51pilot: does it download and install stuff?
<area51pilot> while I am waiting ... is there a good Apache forum anywhere
<sandyd> area51pilot: apachelounge
<bazhang> #httpd
<area51pilot> Muelli: It is doing the upgrade now
<azlon> can i have a machine in 2 different workgroups?
<detrix> How do I re-run the phpmyadmin configuration?
<Muelli> area51pilot: so your problem seems to be cured :)
<area51pilot> sandyd: location???  IRC?
<Muelli> area51pilot: probably google ;-0
<bazhang> area51pilot, #httpd ?
<area51pilot> Muelli: I hope so
<serit> azlon: only if tnere in the same domain
<shai_> hi
<bonez2046> anyone? know how to use 'talk' applet?
<azlon> serit: hrmm... you mean like within the same physical switch/router?
<area51pilot> thx all   ... like I mentioned been Windows Admin for years ... still learning Linux Admin level.  Would love to set up an Apache and mail server ... dump Bills garbage...  :-D
<sandyd> area51pilot: http://www.apachelounge.com/
<azlon> serit: like a collision domain, or like a network domain? because i'm not using domains...
<azlon> serit: maybe i dont understand what you mean...
<area51pilot> sandyd: awesome! thx!
<sandyd> area51pilot: its actually quite easy, esp with the invention of webmin
<bonez2046> area51pilot: you can do it..
<serit> azlon: only if tnere in the same network domain
<bonez2046> area51pilot: I have apache running and email server with exim4.. it works well
<paddymelon> OMG its jesus
<area51pilot> bonez2046: sounds great ... I want to migrate away from being dependant on Exchange and Server
<sandyd> bonez2046: I have sendmail/postfx, but I think thats because im simply too lazy....
<MooshiMuushi> ...
<bonez2046> area51pilot: there are many solutions..
<azlon> serit: maybe you have a better idea. i am creating a VM for my friend. i already setup samba so he can access some files on my server (this machine), but i dont want him to be able to see the other machines on my network... is this possible? should i just create a vlan on my switch?
<bonez2046> sandyd: whichever gets the job done.
<area51pilot> looking for all the learning tools and tips I can get
<bonez2046> area51pilot: I run mailman as well, with several mailing lists.. and it works well too
<area51pilot> bonez2046: I know, its great. I just know some are better than others and my FREE  :) time is sometimes limited
<bonez2046> takes time but worth the effort
<area51pilot> bonez2046: souns almost exactly like what I need
<detrix> bonez2046, I have installed apache2, but I screwed up the configuration.  How do I re-run the configuration part of the apache or phpmyadmin install prog?
<area51pilot> Mail< Web, File Server
<bonez2046> jsut imagine.. the help, the support here is free, .. no crappy music, no 25 or 50 bucks a call to redmond...
<serit> azlon: if the other machinne only has smb acess
<sandyd> detrix: dpkg-reconfigure it
<area51pilot> bonez2046: isnt it great!  I love it
<bonez2046> detrix:  I am no pro but I'd think if you uninstalled or just purged the config files, apache would rebuild those
<bonez2046> detrix: sandy's suggestion is better
<area51pilot> and if one has any technical aptitude, it is a great alternative !  Take the "Road Not Taken"!  :)
<area51pilot> aptitude
<area51pilot> :P
<tarelerulz> How to pick what in  chrome favorits / shortcut page ?
<sandyd> area51pilot: im probably the only person here that cant use it...
<Quantum_Ion> tarelerulz, Do you run Google Chrome in incognito mode ?
<area51pilot> sandyd:  :)
<area51pilot> we all have our needs
<detrix> sandyd, thankx, you to bonez2046
<tarelerulz> No, I don't think so quantum
<sandyd> area51pilot: in fact.... I don't think I have it installed
<serit> azlon: smb only allows access to other files not systems
<bonez2046> detrix: keep asking lots of questions
<sandyd> azlon: youll want to use ssh
<azlon> serit: correct... i got the samba part figured out...
<azlon> serit: is there any way to give him access to those folders and not let him see the other machines on the network?
<area51pilot> sandyd: well I dont have all that extra stuff on my laptop here, but I would like to implement some technology alternatives at work.
<azlon> serit: i created an XP VM for him, but i was wondering if there was a way to put him in his own workgroup?
<serit> azlon: smb only allows access to other files not systems!!!!
<area51pilot> sandyd: fortunately I have a fairly quick learning curve
<azlon> serit: im not talking about smb any more! this is just a ubuntu question...
<azlon> serit... never mind, ill just make sure all the other machines are locked down
<azlon> something i should do anyway
<Rabbitbunny> Muelli: Thanks for the tip earlier, that generated lots of output.
<area51pilot> I am still having issues  ...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/509182/
<area51pilot> cant install or uninstall certain packages
<Muelli> Rabbitbunny: yeah. you need to read the man page and use grep to filter it to your needs ;-)
<paranoid_ndroid> where's the party launch?
<serit> azlon: well ok never mind
<Muelli> area51pilot: hm? What's the error? I can't see any.
<Rabbitbunny> Muelli: pfft, scite and ctrl+F, worked great.
<sandyd> area51pilot: post output (paste) of "sudo apt-get install gimp"
<seth_> hello
<Caleb1134> hello
<sandyd> wait. theirs a release party? can I come? #lol
<area51pilot> standby
<seth_> can anyone help me?
<Quantum_Ion> No you cannot come to the release party
<Caleb1134> Same here, but im sure mine will be more complicated
<sandyd> awwwww
<sandyd> seth_: ask away
<Caleb1134> ubuntu 10.04 server wont boot
<seth_> could someone help me with fan speeds im new to ubuntu
<Muelli> !ask | seth_
<ubottu> seth_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Muelli> !sensors | seth_
<ubottu> seth_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<area51pilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509187/
<seth_> i have installed lm sensors
<Stevethepirate> Nite.
<R136a1> i am keep getting this kind of errors in /var/log/syslog. Because of this i can't unmount my external HDD and do an fsck on it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/509186/
<seth_> they dont seem to work for me
<Muelli> hm area51pilot. What does "apt-cache policy gimp libpoppler-glib4" say?
<Muelli> !details | seth_
<ubottu> seth_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Caleb1134> Ubuntu 10.04 64bit Server wont boot anymore. I updated it last week, and decided to restart just for good measure and now I get a fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 message during the book and it looks like its checking my boot drive (SDA1) for errors, however it never gets anywhere
<seth_> ok then i am haveing problems with my fans on my laptop not spinning ass they should ubuntu release canadate 10.10 can i paste what i got from lm- sensors into the chanel?
<Caleb1134> I booted from a livecd and updated it after chrooting in, and even ran touch /forcefsck to no avail
<area51pilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509188/
<Jantire> COuld I get some help with the python module "cmd"
<Muelli> Caleb1134: hm. you can manually fsck from your livecd.
<Caleb1134> I ran fsck but it think it gave some error or something
<Caleb1134> whats the command for it?
<chu> hey guys, not really an emacs question per se, but I guess it concerns emacs... Last night I was asking about keeping emacs' syntax highlighting intact when run with screen... I've worked out *how* to fix it, but I still need to manually run :source ~/.screenrc each time a screen session starts... Does anyone know of this?
<Muelli> area51pilot: well. you are using some PPA. That's bad. Remove that.
<area51pilot> ?
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, run man fsck it will tell you
<Caleb1134> ok
<area51pilot> any specific one?
<Muelli> area51pilot: to get gimp quickly up and running, do apt-get install gimp=2.6.10-1ubuntu3
<area51pilot> from the repositories?
<Muelli> area51pilot: something "getdeb".
<area51pilot> ok
<R136a1> anyone? please?
<Muelli> area51pilot: you should know whether you modified the repositories or not. Well. You obviously did ;-) And now your package management broke. Lesson learnt: Don't touch stuff if you're being asked for root credentials unless you know what you're doing.
<area51pilot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509190/
<Muelli> area51pilot: yeah. you're screwed. Remove the getdeb thingy, then do apt-get update and you're good.
<area51pilot> Muelli: Like I said earlier, I'm learning, this way I learn more and more the more I break
<area51pilot> cool
<BluShift> I already asked this in #samba, but nobody is around it seems. I have Samba set up, sharing a directory with guest permission. The box is in DMZ mode with the router. When I run "net view \\domainname\" externally, I get the error "53", but when I run it locally, I can see the shares and mount it fine. What's going on?
<Muelli> area51pilot: sure :) But next time better remove your own modifications to the package management if it doesn't work before asking :o)
<seth_> ok heres what i get when i detect sensors http://paste.ubuntu.com/509193/
<seyfarth> I used to be able to drag windows between workspaces way back when. what happened to that?
<Ceno3x> Hu guys. I'm on a netbook with an intel GMA455. I notice that my notifications are weirdly cropped on the bottom and right sides, anyone know what bug is this? any workaround?
<Fezzler> BluShift>> permissions?
<BluShift> Fezzler: Like I said, it works 100% locally.
<area51pilot> Muelli: I I did not know but know I do ... thanks for the info and being patient
<area51pilot> I will extend the same courtesy
<seth_> im probobly just doing this wrong :(
<Braber01> how long does it normally take to install ubuntu on a usb? it's taking for ever :(
<BluShift> Any other ideas?
<rww> jared_: try asking people in here :)
<scott_ino> seyfarth, yeah they changed it you gotta enable it i think I forget how
<seth_> anyone have any ideas on my fans not working? heres my lm sensors detect log http://paste.ubuntu.com/509193/
<Caleb1134> Quantum_Ion the livecd is still starting.... Ill let you know how it goes though
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, Did you find out what fsck was for ?
<seyfarth> scott_ino: thanks. looks like it's something in the compiz settings manager
<Fezzler> BluShift>> nmbd correctly installed?
<area51pilot> Muelli: Thank you again ... I  just installed GIMP through synaptic with no issues.  :)  I appreciate the information!
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, fsck - check and repair a Linux file system
<Muelli> area51pilot: glad I could help :)
<scott_ino> seyfarth, yeah but i can't seem to find it, I remember a bug was actually filed on it a while back but that as over a year ago
<Caleb1134> I knew thats what it was
<Caleb1134> but it wouldnt run for some reason
<Braber01> sudo make-ubuntu-install-faster
<BluShift> Fezzler: Should be when installed via "apt-get install sambafs" and "samba"
<BluShift> Right?
<chris_> can anyone help me with a nvidia video card issue?
<Fezzler> BluShift>> chack?
<Fezzler> BluShift>> Check?
<jared_> chris_ what's happening?
<scott_ino> seyfarth, "Edge flipping"
<scott_ino> i it
<BluShift> Fezzler: One second.
<chris_> i did the latest ubuntu update and my nvidia drivers are now failing to load
<jared_> and my prob: I cannot get my desktop running ubuntu to connect to my laptop running ubuntu to connect over an ethernet cable
<sandyd_> ackkk. I hate this wether. I think I need new coolant for my workstation.....
<sandyd_> jared_:you need a crossover ethernet cable
<Caleb1134> Quantum_Ion I got it to run in the livecd and it said its clean
<BluShift> Fezzler: What package contains nmbd?
<Fezzler> BluShift>> Run the command nmblookup -B SERVER `*'
<scott_ino> sandyd_, I don't understand why they don't just make actual ethernet adapters auto negotiating ;)
<Muelli> BluShift: go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Muelli> scott_ino: they do
<Fezzler> BluShift>> You should get the PC's IP address back. If you do not, then the client software on the PC isn't installed correctly,
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, a clean filesystem okay
<jared_> yes, so i have no idea why it's happening
<Caleb1134> but then why does it hang there?
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, hang what ???
<scott_ino> Muelli, oh very nice.. that's handy, thought only switches were as such
<Caleb1134> The system hangs at that screen when trying to boot
<BluShift> Fezzler: I'm on Windows atm. Would you like to do so for me? The domain name is blushift.no-ip.org.
<jared_> and chris, search for the proprietary drivers and make sure you are using the reccomended one
<Caleb1134> it just displays that its running fsck but then never finishes booting
<sandyd> Caleb1134: nomodeset comes to mind. you sure its finished running fsck
<jared_> system>administration>hardware drivers
<Fezzler> BluShift>> no cando
<sandyd> Caleb1134: nvm. you shouldnt need nomodeset if you were able to boot before...
<BluShift> Fezzler: Why?
<Caleb1134> Im not sure if its finished, it says that its clean and everything
<chris_> jared: i tried that before and it didnt work. i think i might have to compile a custom kernel. that is where the problem may be
<Fezzler> BluShift>> headed to work
<BluShift> Oh.
<seyfarth> scott_ino: I just figured it out. You install the compiz settings manager, enable the desktop wall, and enable edge flipping in a few places. thanks for your help
<Caleb1134> And yea, it could boot just fine before, but after the restart this started
<sandyd> Caleb1134: then its fine
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, hard to tell why t would hang
<jared_> most likely. sounds like it isn't loading the driver correctly
<BluShift> Can somebody run "nmbdlookup -B blushift.no-ip.org" and post the output??
<Caleb1134> I tried googling it and tried all the suggestions I could find
<sandyd> Caleb1134: what video drivers you using
<Caleb1134> none, its a server install
<Caleb1134> so just the basic I guess
<scott_ino> seyfarth, i knew it was in there somewhere
<nisulid> hi... can't find any rules... mey I just shout my question out there?
<jared_> yep
<Caleb1134> I dont have any x servers or anything, just terminal
<BluShift> Anybody?
<edbian> nisulid, yep!
<mickster04> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Caleb1134> Any other ideas Quantum_Ion or sandyd
<scott_ino> how do i get a list of bot commands for a given channel
<edbian> scott_ino, IDK ask the bot
<sandyd> Caleb1134: try setting a lower runlevel
<Caleb1134> I have no idea how to do that
<nisulid> ok... i have a hp mini with windows xp that wont't boot (blue screen of death, keeps reinitializing). I have created a ubuntu flash drive and i am booting from it. I wanted to intall it on HD, but Gparted can't partiotion my HD... any suggestion?
<seth_> how can i force my cpu fan to start
<edbian> nisulid, Do you want to dual boot?
<nisulid> edbian, yes
<nisulid> edbian, but actually xp won't boot anyway
<sandyd> Caleb1134: I believe you can set kernel flags for that, but I don't know how to, which was why I didnt say this ealier
<edbian> nisulid, You can't partition the drive (I am assuming) because the partition has errors on it.  You need to boot some sort of Windows recovery and use chkdsk command.  Not sure if that's possible with a netbook.
<Caleb1134> haha ok. Well recovery mode also doesnt boot
<nisulid> edbian, so my point would be not erase the data that is there
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, what kind of pc do you have ?
<edbian> nisulid, Yeah, that's gonna be hard
<edbian> nisulid, Do you have a recovery partition or anything?
<uLinux> what's the size of a maximized terminal? height and width pls
<edbian> uLinux, The size of your screen
<Caleb1134> Just a generic Lenovo. Dual core AMD
<shauno> scott_ino: ubottu lives at ubottu.com, you can find some nice info there .. eg http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<uLinux> edbian: no because i use 2 panels
<Caleb1134> Never had a problem running any Ubuntus on it before
<nisulid> edbian, i have seen that suggestion in some forums... but i was expecting some other solution was possible
<scott_ino> shauno, thanks
<nisulid> edbian, no i dont
<edbian> uLinux, 2 monitors you mean?  Maximizing any apps makes it fill the screen.
<Coded1> 10.10 doesn't have aptituded anymore ... is there another way of searching for packages via cli?  I was using 'aptitude search foobar'...
<bviktor> hi, anyone from europe willing to help me in testing dcc, please msg me
<Caleb1134> It was a desktop PC before it was a server, so it ran desktop editions fine
<uLinux> edbian: no im not saying fullscreen
<uLinux> :p
<edbian> nisulid, No.  The Linux community does not have much vested interest in creating an NTFS checker.
<nisulid> edbian, hd is as it came with the mini
<jared_> seth,  it depends on why it isn't starting. If the fan is broken you have to replace it. if the fan is not receiving power, then it may be the mother board or the fan driver
<edbian> uLinux, Then explain please :)
<uLinux> edbian: if you maximize the terminal it won't use the whole screen
<uLinux> because i have bottom and top panels
<nisulid> edbian, yes, i figured... tried fsck with no success
<edbian> uLinux, Then it's the whole screen minus the size of those panels?  Why do you need to know how big it is in pixels anyway?
<uLinux> edbian: ill find out
<edbian> nisulid, Sorry! :(
<uLinux> edbian: thats the point i need to know for a script
<edbian> uLinux, There are ways to tell how big a window is I think.  xdotool perhaps?
<uLinux> dunno
<Caleb1134> dont give up on me Quantum_Ion
<edbian> uLinux, download and look at xdotool
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, lol
<nisulid> edbian, wireless should work even when booting from the flash drive?
<edbian> nisulid, Using Ubuntu yeah.
<Caleb1134> Ok, if I really cant get this back online, and I reinstall Ubuntu how can I mount my existing RAID 5 on it?
<Caleb1134> Because I REALLY dont want to lost that
<edbian> nisulid, Booting from a USB drive should be (in theory) no different from booting from a hdd
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, There are so many different scenario's why Ubuntu Linux may or may not boot on your system
<nisulid> edbian, couldn't install the drives... ubuntu 10.04. Ethernet ok.
<edbian> Caleb1134, If you turn the raid off (I'm assuming it doesn't work in some way) you can boot a live CD and do anything you want.
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, How old is your desktop PC ?
<Caleb1134> Its a couple years old, like maybe 2007. It was a Vista system when I got it
<jared_> when you boot from a liveCD (on any media) you are running the installation from that media. So it's slower, but you still have access to the full kernel
<edbian> Caleb1134, Quantum_Ion I'll shut up i you're helping him.
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, everyone is helping him not just me alone
<Caleb1134> No no, I dont mind a crowd
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, Caleb1134  o good :)
<Caleb1134> if theirs anything I learned from House its that differential diagnosis is a good thing
<Friend_John> Hi guys. I get random lag when SSHing to any host.   random delays of 2-10 seconds where I can do nothing.  Doesn't happen on windows with putty.
<Friend_John> I've seen the issue in the forums but no one has a solution for it.  Any ideas?
<jared_> brainstorm sessions are (almost) always better with more brains :)
<Eighteens> this is a 2004 pc, and i had problems booting from the hd, but after Tik helped me find the /etc/default/grub file, and update a line there, save the file, and update-grub, and set the bios to boot that drive, Ubuntu boots great...
<frank__> hello
<shauno> jared_: ten million zombies can't be wrong
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Ok, I booted it again and have the error. Want it?
<edbian> Caleb1134, If we're going by house logic you should probably hang upside down and set the computer on fire.
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, pastbin it
<Caleb1134> brb
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, lol
<seyfarth> Geez - running a simple flash music player (pandora) and 60% of my cpu is consistently being used.
<Friend_John> Welcome to flash.
<edbian> seyfarth, flash is a lousy piece of garbage
<Eighteens> I have to say Ubuntu boots 50% faster, actually timed it, versus booting to windows
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, lol
<seyfarth> Oh I know, I just wanted to vent a bit :D
<nisulid> edbian, thanks anyway...
<edbian> Eighteens, It won't slow down either
<frank__> running latest stable ubuntu, is there any way to get 3D working at a decent speed with an intel GM965 graphics card?
<uLinux> edbian: btw i want to know the geometry not pixels
<jared_> and I bet ebdian didnt use the words he/she REALLY wanted to use XD
<edbian> nisulid, yeah.  Good luck! Call the laptop maker, get tech support. They might have an answer for you (it might delete all your data)
<edbian> uLinux, ?  That's the same thing
<frank__> the screensavers seem to be lagging in speed
<Eighteens> oh i love Ubuntu, i mean, i even stopped paying attention to my girlfriend, She's so jealous
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Ok, im back. Its really short Ill just paste it here
<edbian> jared_, :P
<edbian> he
<edbian> Eighteens, I had the same problem!  Unfortunately we don't support that here.  Only Ubuntu
<uLinux> edbian: you say it's the same of resolution
<Eighteens> but then again, staring at xp since 2004, anything would be a improvement...
<edbian> Caleb1134, paste it on one line with ; to show new lines
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, you know when you are looking at flash porno movie it downloads to the /tmp directory in Linux and you can wait until its downloaded and use the mv command to move the FLASHXX file to Flashpornomovie.flv and use vlc player to look at it
<edbian> uLinux, Yeah?  What do you mean by geometry
<Eighteens> edbian lol, hehe :)
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, Thanks, that's inappropraite
<jared_> highly
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, lol
<uLinux> edbian: gnome terminal default size is 80x24
<Eighteens> the only problem i have with ubuntu, is after the update, it took my sound icon away, but i still have sound, so i don't care too much
<uLinux> thats the geometry
<chu> Hey guys, anyone experienced with gnu screen? (I've asked in the #screen channel, but don't think anyone is at their keyboard).
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: It says "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2" next line "/dev/sda1: 94924/3514368 files (0.2% non-contigues) 650793/14043648 blocks"
<nisulid> edbian, yep, that's what i was trying to avoid. i have backed it up, but not the way i wanted. Thanks
<edbian> uLinux, What are the units?
<edbian> Caleb1134, That means "I finished checking /dev/sda1 and it's fine"
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Thats all it says on my screen, and theres just a blinking curson under it
<edbian> nisulid, Yep, sorry
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: but it wont finish booting
<uLinux> edbian: doesnt tell
<edbian> Caleb1134, It's waiting on something else.
<Caleb1134> edbian: But what? and how do I make it go
<edbian> uLinux, I don't know what those units are.  They don't sound like pixels.  I think xdotool can set the size of the window to whatever you want.
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, Do you have any SSD or USB hard drives plugged in ?
<edbian> Caleb1134, I don't know.  Perhaps you should wait. ;)
<edbian> Caleb1134, How long have you been waiting so far?
<Braber01> can somboddy telnet to my computer and make ubuntu donwload faster to my usb?
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Nope. Just my IDE boot drive, and 3 HDDs hooked up to a RAID card
<Braber01> or ssh? one or the other?
<Caleb1134> well ive waited an hour yesterday
<ianm_> can anyone recommend a usb/midi interface that's plug'n'play in ubuntu?
<Braber01> I'm getting impatent
<edbian> Caleb1134, I'm not sure what it's stuck on.
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, maybe its scanning all 3 harddrives
<Ken8521> Braber01, now how would you expect someone to do that?
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Me either. But it doesnt show the others, thats verbatim for what I see on my screen.
<seyfarth> Windows 7 had a pretty snazzy trick where you can press a key combination and a window will fill one side of the screen. any way I can emulate this with free software?
<Ken8521> unlss that was sarcasm
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: I ever switched consoles and theyre all empty
<Genieliu> Hi, How do you guys use LaTex in ubuntu?
<Braber01> Ken8521: I havve no idea,
<Braber01> Genieliu: it's spelled LaTeX
<Ken8521> Braber01, well, someone SSHing into your box, is not going to make Ubunt download faster
<Ken8521> it would probably actually make it go faster
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, Caleb1134 When it's scanning a drive it gives output.  Usually Ubuntu can't boot because of bad hardware.  That can be as simple as a HDD has errors on it or as complicated as your processor is cracked in half.  Try booting with various hardware things not connected
<Ken8521> *slower
<neil_d> I have used fsdisk and dd to mirror a HDD onto another (I also copied the first 512 bytes over)... but when I replace the orginal drive with the new one ... at boot I only get a 'GRUB' printed on the screen ... it doesn't boot... doesn't listen to the keyboard :(  what am I doing wrong..   I have tried doing the command 'grub-install /dev/sdb' too.
<chu> Genieliu: There are a few editors available... Emacs, Vim, LyX, gEdit, Geany etc can all do LaTeX processing.
<daddysmurf> I'm having a major issue with my sound on 10.04 LTS. I have 2 video cards (9400, 8400, for reference). On the 9400, I have a dual-head X server running on vts7 with kdm. On the 8400, I have an X server running Mythtv with a specific user (never logs in anywhere else). I only have a single sound card. The two X servers are supposed to share the same pulse audio server. I cannot get myth to access the sound card at the same time that 
<Genieliu> Braber01: sorry,i make a mistake...
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, like edbian said it sounds like a hardware issue dude
<edbian> Genieliu, I write up my latex file using gedit.  Then I compile it using the pdflatex command then I view the pdf using evince.  There is also kile
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Ill try. But the only thing I can even remove is the RAID card
<UltraParadigm> Hi all
<Braber01> Genieliu: no problem I'm not really here to be a grammer natzi
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, use nano
<Caleb1134> there is nothing else. Not even a keyboard until now
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<UltraParadigm> Anyone know where the Java SE 6 base class folder is in ubuntu linux?
<ShapeShifter499> how do I figure out my WIFI mac address?
<Braber01> Genieliu: you might want to take a look at the packages tex-live-base
<enav> hi gents
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, nano is nice :)
<Caleb1134> yes nano
<Quantum_Ion> Caleb1134, like edbian said HARDWARE ISSUE BIG TIME
<daddysmurf> editor wars ftw
<enav> ShapeShifter499: open a terminal and type this command    ifconfig
<chu> not really'
<edbian> ShapeShifter499, ip addr
<Ken8521> neil_d, does anything boot from the grub menus?
<Genieliu> chu: after install vim, do i need to install anything else so i can use the LaTeX command?
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Ok well if its not the raid card then its back to being Ubuntu. Because everything else boots and there is nothing else to remove. brb let me pull it
<neil_d> Ken8521: no grub menus
<ShapeShifter499> enav: only seems to give eth0 and eth1
<Quantum_Ion> grub2 ???
<Ken8521> neil_d, ok, now we're talking about the disk that is a "copy" right?
<edbian> Caleb1134, I bet you $10 if you disconnect all hdd and boot a live CD it will boot.
<ShapeShifter499> enav: I want wlan0 or 1
<Caleb1134> the livecds run fine
<edbian> ShapeShifter499, ifconfig -a
<edbian> ?
<neil_d> Ken8521: yes... it has the same UUID as the orginal
<enav> ShapeShifter499: that mean your wifi card is not connected
<Genieliu> edbian: Thank you for your advice
<chu> Genieliu: Don't know (I use emacs, in which case just "sudo apt-get install tex-live [or auctex for ultimate experience]). I would assume you need tex-live or another tex-ditribution for vim though.
<frank__> if it helps anyone its also known as intel x3100
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: I already booted one and mounted my drives to chroot into them
<edbian> Genieliu, yep
<UltraParadigm> Anyone know where the Main Java Package folder is?
<ShapeShifter499> enav: no network manager can search for wifi
<frank__> compiz works, but the 3d acceleration is :/
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, the what ?? you mean OpenJDK ?
<Ken8521> neil_d, well... that's probably not the issue.. i'm guessing grub did not get copied over...  now yous ay you ran grub-install from the live cd... did you chroot the drive prior to doing that?
<UltraParadigm> no for SE 6
<enav> oper the drive jokey and check in the for  drives installarion
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, rephrase the question please ?
<neil_d> Ken8521: no!
<Ken8521> neil_d, thats the problem...  hang on.
<UltraParadigm> If I were to create a Class package in Java, where would I put the folders?
<KBD20> Anyone had a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 where if it is left on "lock" (screensaver) for too long the system locks up? if so, any solutions to this? (if its not a hardware issue)
<Genieliu> chu: i can use emacs,thank you
<enav> UltraParadigm: /join #java
<UltraParadigm> I'm using the Sun Java Standard Edition 6.0
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, what is the purpose of the class package ?
<neil_d> Ken8521: reboot now to the LiveCD
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Ok, I pulled the card. Lets see....
<UltraParadigm> enav: They told me to ask you guys, lol
<UltraParadigm> They don't help with OS stuff
<Ken8521> neil_d, hang on just a sec... if you want to though, that shouldn't be a problem... i'm trying to find a guide, cuz i'm not 100% sure on how to do this.
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Boom bitchesss, still hangs! haha
<enav> UltraParadigm: is ok those bastards are a bunch of trolls
<Ken8521> neil_d, go ahead and hook up the "bad drive" also
<edbian> Caleb1134, This bitch is trying to help
<Eighteens> Caleb1134, try holding escape as it boots
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Haha, the sentence just felt right with it in there
<AbhiJit> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<edbian> Caleb1134, To be clear, what has not connected just now?
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, Are you programming a simple Hello World Java application ?
<UltraParadigm> Quantum_Ion: it's like a library that you create for your own programs.  It has to be placed in a particular directory.  I don't know where.  :-/
<Caleb1134> edbian and Quantum_Ion: Do you mean what is connected?
<neil_d> Ken8521: I can only have the CD or the orginal drive not both...
<chu> Genieliu: you may want to have a read through the emacs manual on tex. It's got a little bit of information which is pretty useful. What tex ditribution are you going to use? And also, what level of emacs experience do you have? (I have written a large emacs cheat-sheet I can send your way if you're interested)
<edbian> UltraParadigm, It only has to be placed in the folder of other things that use it.  Please ask in #java.  They will know
<Caleb1134> edbian: Just the boot drive and a monitor
<UltraParadigm> ok
<Ken8521> neil_d, can you PM me?
<neil_d> yes
<edbian> Caleb1134, The boot drive is the one with Ubuntu on it?  It's internal?  It hangs right after checking what drive?
<Caleb1134> edbian: yes, yes, the internal boot drive. It passes though
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, When you installed Oracle Java onto your Ubuntu Linux system where did you put it ?
<Caleb1134> edbian: I doubt it has to do with the drive because I just ran SMART tests on it yesterday and everything passed
<edbian> Caleb1134, But the system still hangs.  Probably configuration of something.  Do you have any pci cards in there?
<Genieliu> chu: I just start to learn tex,so i am not familiar with tex
<Caleb1134> edbian: I think its failing to start the next item because its stuck at the blinking cursor. and nope
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, usually most people mkdir /opt/jdk and install Oracle Java into /opt directory
<chu> Genieliu: Mind if I pm you?
<amlidbr> join #ubuntu-br-doc
<Genieliu> chu: ok
<UltraParadigm> Quantum_Ion: Beats me, lol everything is automatic these days.  I just ran the installer.  I'll have to dredge through the docs i guess
<paddymelon> anyone know how long it would take to decrypt an AES 256-bit encryption key?
<NOMADICUS> I am having some troubles that I do not understand and am not able to find explainations that I understand.  I did: "apt-get install hibernate", it installed and started the configuration process, at end of process it trys to make a kernel and tells me: "W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays."  How do I correct this?
<Caleb1134> edbian: It really only has the boot drive and nothing else period
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, oh God you just ran the installer ???
<edbian> Caleb1134, I'm thinking
<edbian> Caleb1134, A live CD boots fine?
<LucidGuy> Ubuntu phpmyadmin question... everything is working fine but I can't find where in my apache2 confs it declares mysite.com/phpmyadmin    No include line stating php .. anyone?
<Caleb1134> edbian: yup. Want to get in a PM?
<Caleb1134> edbian: Its getting hard to sort through the mess of posts
<RRU_Sciguy> paddymelon by what method?
<edbian> Caleb1134, If you want to
<AbhiJit> LucidGuy, #ubuntu-server or #httpd
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, when you are working programming SDK it's best to put then in a location where you can find them like /opt
<olskolirc_> im on konversation now someone say my name please
<paddymelon> RRU_Sciguy, I'm guessing brute force
<shauno> olskolirc_: please
<Caleb1134> edbian, I dont know how to in this java IRC lol
<olskolirc_> thanks shauno
<UltraParadigm> I see.  Well, I'll have to look for it.
<Caleb1134> edbian can you just invite me?
<scott_ino> paddymelon, not in this lifetime in theory without attacking the cypher
<UltraParadigm> lol, for all I know it's all installed in my home directory
<k1kerz> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. k1kerz Syth amlidbr tjones incandenza NOMADICUS doyle jpartogi MashPotato slgma olskolirc_ xiangfu franksterville Chloric skyred HermanDE RRU_Sciguy bradleyayers grantgm Jakash3 Exavion Sterist enav UltraParadigm Nitsuga Gnurdux ianm_ Edward_Elric Ken8521 ShapeShifter499 nik
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, otherwise you will have a messy system where SDK's are everywhere and you can't find them to update them later on
<UltraParadigm> I see
<paddymelon> scott_ino: How would I attack the cypher? Note: This is not on a PC, this is Embedded stuff
<edbian> paddymelon, Well, 256 bits.  Each one is a 0 or 1 so that's 2^256 different possibilities.  Given you can check 1 / second
<RRU_Sciguy> paddymelon, as in you are monitoring the packages transmitted through the wifi connection?
<olskolirc_> testing
<paddymelon> RRU_Sciguy, actually, I'm trying to decrypt the filesystem on a wii so... no access to that kind of thing
<scott_ino> paddymelon, even with brute force... but this isn't a cryptography channel
<aj00200> How would I map a keyboard combination to act as a middle mouse button on my laptop?
<Chloric> kikerz... what are you talking about and who are you?
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, so did you edit your /etc/profile and your .bashrc file and add the location to your PATH ?
<RRU_Sciguy> uuuhhhhhhh, then i'd say weeks. you;d need to manually enter in every possible key
<paddymelon> scott_ino: is there one on freenode?
<olskolirc_> my nick again please
<daddysmurf> olskolirc_: again
<paddymelon> RRU_Sciguy: are you talking to me? Only weeks?
<olskolirc_> thanks daddy
<olskolirc_> ok perfect
<Ken8521> lol, olskolirc and can't figure out notifications? ;)
<scott_ino> paddymelon, i don't think it's possible last I checked AES256 wasn't crackable
<UltraParadigm> lol ##You_Have_Got_To_Be_Kidding, lol.
<paddymelon> scott_ino: Thanks
<daddysmurf> my girlfriend calls me daddy when we're getting freaky
<olskolirc_> im a newb Ken8521 on konversation
<shauno> paddymelon: brute force really isn't an option with modern cyphers.  I'd advise a quick read of http://www.interesting-people.org/archives/interesting-people/200607/msg00058.html   (just the third paragraph, starting "Imagine a computer ..)  to get an idea of the numbers involved.  they're unfathomable
<RRU_Sciguy> paddymelon: depends on your method of guessing and the key
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, make a directory in /opt for example, mkdir /opt/jdk and put all your Oracle Java jdk and jre in it
<paddymelon> shauno: ok, thanks
<paddymelon> RRU_Sciguy: What do you mean 'method' don't you start at a and head to z?
<olskolirc_> test
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, then cd into the directory and unpack Oracle Java
<RRU_Sciguy> that is one, you can also just enter in random strings XD
<olskolirc_> now if i can get text to stop wraping under time stamp
<olskolirc_> indent
<RRU_Sciguy> and don't forget the numeric chars
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, then edit /etc/profile and .bashrc file and let them know the location of your Oracle Java
<linux> Hi.I have proxies set up, but I want something that is fast for browsing where privacy is not a big concern, but I'd like to encrypt all my wireless traffic. I tried doing "ssh -D 8080 al@localhost", but when I check the results in wireshark or tcpdump,the sites and source code appear in plain text.  By running ssh locally as a socks proxy, am I encrypting my packets from my ISP or other users on my network that might be sniffing or
<linux> attack? If not, what is the best way to encrypt my traffic on linux? (openssl maybe?)Thanks!
<sandyd> linux: you cant encrypt all your traffic
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, a java path would look something like this: JAVA_HOME=/opt/jdk/jdk1.6.0_21
<Quantum_Ion> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<sandyd> linux: unless your using a https site
<{bosco}> how do i add wireless connectivity to my startup script with ubuntu??? before e17 and gnome loads??
<linux> sandyd, but when I open up a socks proxy by connecting to a remote ssh account, doesnt it encrpyt my traffic from other users on my LAN and my isp?
<Caleb1134> Cherrio mates. How do I boot a different kernel in ubuntu 10.04 server?
<RRU_Sciguy> once you manually connect to a wireless network, it should connect automatically on startup
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, a java jre path would look something like this: JAVA_HOME=/opt/jdk/jre1.6.0_21
<Quantum_Ion> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<sandyd> linux: no
<scott_ino> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Caleb1134> edbian: what do I ask?
<sandyd> linux: setup a VPN
<edbian> linux, You can set up an ssh tunnel and proxy everything through it.  It is possible. and it will be encrypted
<testnick> testing
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, then explain this one just curious i load e17 and wicd and or any connection manager or sudo dhclient wlan0 which is what wireless is on will not work in e17 but i can scan and see networks all day long?????
<edbian> Caleb1134, can't boot because of a new kernel. He has no old kernels in his grub.  What can he do?
<Ken8521> RRU_Sciguy, sort of.. you have to tell it to connect automatically
<olskolirc_> test
<scott_ino> Im definitely sensing a level of big brother paranoia in this channel
<Caleb1134> thanks edbian. It gets stuck after running the fsck
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, then you would have to inform Ubuntu Linux where Java is installed sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/opt/jdk/32/jre1.6.0_21/bin/java" 1
<linux> sandyd:THANKS! I thought I've heard guides saying using just ssh will protect you, especially in net cafe's, but is this not so? SOrry for such newb questions.
<UltraParadigm> Quantum_Ion: Yeah, I've seen something like that before.  I need to look into my IDE settings.  I think the location will be there.  If I have too much trouble I'll do like you say and just reinstall it in /opt
<edbian> linux, http://chinese-watercolor.com/LRP/printsrv/tunnel-how.html
<RRU_Sciguy> apparently the autoconnect is on by default
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, then sudo update-alternatives --set java /opt/jdk/32/jre1.6.0_21/bin/java
<Eighteens> he might need to boot with the noapic option, or nomodeset, or no lapic, I had to edit grub and add those lines
<Caleb1134> edbian no one wants to help :(
<edbian> Eighteens, Good idea.  Caleb1134 ^^
 * olskolirc_ testing
<Caleb1134> I tried noapic
<RRU_Sciguy> {bosco}: clarification please? can't really figure out your q
<Caleb1134> let me try the rest while im still in GRUB
<linux> THanks for you help guys. Especially you sandyd.
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, run this command and print the output to the screen: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<AbhiJit> olskolirc, try in #test
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: is the line actually "no lapic"?
<Eighteens> this is my grub line i had to change after quiet splash
<Eighteens> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic nomodeset"
<olskolirc_> olskolirc_ #test Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned <<< whats up with that AbhiJit
<Eighteens> it would not boot for the life of me, untill i changed those in that file
<AbhiJit> olskolirc, you are banned
<Eighteens> but also, i had to f6 when booting the live cd, and check those options
<plitter> i am trying to get a command from input so i can use it in my script. as in "<name of script> <command name> <command options>" anyone have any idea how to do this?
<Eighteens> so it only made sense to do it in the grub file, however if it wasn't for the nice gentleman who helped me find that darn file, i'd still be booting the live cd
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: I really have no idea where that goes
<edbian> Caleb1134, press shift or esc or whatever and then press e on the line you want to edit.
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: Im in GRUB right now. Do I just edit the ubuntu option and put all that on the bottom line?
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, /usr/lib/jvm = is where the OpenJDK resides in Ubuntu Linux
<Eighteens> caleb1134 check your  /etc/defualt/grub
<uLinux> what means "update login records"?
<edbian> Caleb1134, Edit the line he said.
<edbian> Eighteens, he can't boot that's the whole problem
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy,  i use E17 as my desktop manager and in GNOME everything works fine but when i use E17 and sudo dhclient wlan0 cannot connect to the internet but when i sudo dhclient wlan0 scan i can see other networks and no network manager has worked in E17 so only in E17 will wifi not work for somereason???
<Caleb1134> I dont have a line like that
<edbian> Caleb1134, see the line with "quiet" and "splash" put those options on that line
<uLinux> what means "update login records" in terminal preferences?
<uLinux> dont get it
<Eighteens> Caleb1134, i had to open a terminal, then changed directory to /etc/default
<Caleb1134> edbian: ok thanks, lemme past it in there. Oh and btw there is no splash on server
<sriramoman> so tomorrow the next ubuntu is gonna be released B-)
<UltraParadigm> Thanks Quantum_Ion: That did the trick!
<daddysmurf> if alsa can handle multiple sources, what's the point of pulse?
<AbhiJit> sriramoman, #ubuntu-release-party
<uLinux> "Select this option to insert a new entry in the login records when a new shell is opened."
<edbian> Caleb1134, good call
<RRU_Sciguy> {bosco} sounds like E17 has a beef with your wlan driver or something
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, print the output to the screen copy and paste
<wizoz> Hi there ppl! where do I get some simple info about linux gaming, Wine and HDD space?
<Eighteens> edbian, i couldnt boot either unless i escaped the system when booting the live cd, then f6, chose those boot options
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, I have been working with Java SDK, Android SDK and Qt SDK for a long time on Ubuntu Linux
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: Ok, its booting. Ill let you know how it goes
<Eighteens> edbian whats his error, if he trys to boot he live cd
<Eighteens> oh ok, just trying to help
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, where do i begin then to get this fixed??
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: Same error :'(
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, that is why I suggested you put all your programming SDK's in one directory like /opt so you can locate them easily when it comes to upgrading them, etc
<Eighteens> ok Caleb1134 what is the error say
<plitter> Anyone have any idea how to get a command name and options input when you use a script? As in using a command name that you get from input? Here is what i have gotten so far, my problem is the last line
<edbian> Caleb1134, ok good! :D
<UltraParadigm> I see.
<plitter> Anyone have any idea how to get a command name and options input when you use a script? As in using a command name that you get from input? Here is what i have gotten so far, my problem is the last line http://pastebin.com/yyUV9hrR
<UltraParadigm> I th ink that's a good Idea
<edbian> Caleb1134, What's the error?
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: The error is not really and error at all. It hangs after a command
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: the same as before, let me paste it
<ploc> someone can help me/
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens:Ill just tell you. It runs the fsck on /dev/sdd1 and thats it
<ploc> ?
<edbian> Caleb1134, Weird...
<Eighteens> ditto
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: It says 0.2% non contiguous and then goes to a new line
<Eighteens> can you try booting the live cd?
<Caleb1134> and just sits there blinking
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens:Yea, a live CD works fine and mounts the partitions fine too
<RRU_Sciguy> it depends on what exactly the problem is. I don't now what exactly you've done but id start with trying to find a good driver. See if e17 will support a commercial driver from the wireless card's manufacturers
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, type this at the terminal line java -version
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: I even ran an fsck on the drive and it passed
<edbian> Caleb1134, It's sounds like something wrong with the installed system.  I don't know what though
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, i have alrady asked in #e and no one is in there and it is a linksys card that worked out of the box with 10.04 and 10.10
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: Well, I guess if it comes to reinstalling how can I preserve my RAID?
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, that is why i am lost
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, it should say something like this: java version "1.6.0_21"
<Quantum_Ion> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_21-b06)
<Quantum_Ion> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 17.0-b16, mixed mode)
<ploc> hello
<Caleb1134> the OS is not on the raid, its only multimedia
<shauno> plitter: I'm not clear what you're trying to do there?
<Caleb1134> and its a software RAID 5 using mdadm
<RRU_Sciguy> {bosco}, e17 is an alpha right?
<ploc> someone can help me? im new here and in ubuntu
<Nitsuga> !ask | ploc
<ubottu> ploc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quantum_Ion> Well it's been real folks time to get some sleep() PEACE !
<azlon> i have a nautilus window open. every time i try to close it, it opens again... what would cause this and how can i stop it?
<ploc> i can't login in skype
<RRU_Sciguy> been doing to much programming?
<plitter> shauno: its my alarm clock it takes in the hour and min that u want to wake up, then it is supposed to take a command like mplayer /path/to/file and execute it at the time u want to wake up
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, know that has been around since about 2006
<{bosco}> RRU_Sciguy, it is a desktop or windows manager
<Quantum_Ion> shutdown -h now
<Eighteens> Caleb1134  i'm sorry i havent had that error yet
<Quantum_Ion> or maybe you can run this command as root init 0
<RRU_Sciguy> it may be an error in e17 communicating with the driver
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: Its not your fault. Its just that everytime I try linux things go wrong
<shauno> plitter: not sure what's going wrong.  if I run that with '1 1 echo test' the last line works
<Quantum_Ion> init 6 will reboot the Ubuntu Linux system
<Nitsuga> Quantum_Ion, myself, I like `halt` better. Its shorter.
<Eighteens> Caleb1134 have you tried holding escape, soon as it tries to boot
<ploc> the skype says that my password as incorret, but, it is correct, i dont now what do. I see in one forum that i need change de folder name but i cant find the folder
<Caleb1134> edbian and Eighteens: And its always some stupid problem no one knows how to fix. And I got tired of Windows Server. Maybe its time for mac.... Yuck
<uLinux> what is a "login record" in gnome-terminal?
<Quantum_Ion> Nitsuga, will it power down your system and shut it off
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: Yea, I get the GRUB prompt right?
<Eighteens> the highlight the kernel, and press e to edit the line
<UltraParadigm> java version "1.6.0_18",   It's working fine.  I'm using Eclipse IDE right now and it seems to find everything just fine.  I just don't know how to create packages, and where to put them.  I can compile an debug and everything.
<plitter> shauno: humm, weird
<plitter> shauno: works now:P
<Nitsuga> Quantum_Ion, just like shutdown -h now :)
<plitter> shauno: thanks for your time though)
<sammyF> ploc, you can connect with that password from another computer/os?
<UltraParadigm> I mean, I know how to create the packages, I just don't know exactly where the root directory is for them
<RRU_Sciguy> Caleb113, when I tried dual-booting directly from the disk (laptop, 1 drive) I started getting an error msg having to do with RAM being percieved as corrupted. uninstalled and it went away. I installed with Wubi (30Gb vhd) and it works fine
<juk> hi, what can causing problem, headsets was working earlier, and I don't see any damage happened to them, weird thing is only one side producing sound
<UltraParadigm> or main directory rather
<UltraParadigm> but I will find it
<RRU_Sciguy> so you aren't the only one having problems like that with Linux XD
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, Use Netbeans IDE when you compile your Java code it makes jar packages you can easily distribute to others who have java VM on their system
<Eighteens> Caleb1134, if you were in my city, i'd say bring it over, and lemme look, but it's hard to see what you see on your screen
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: Skype or something?
<Caleb1134> I can just put a camera on the screen lol
<RRU_Sciguy> juk, sounds like either a short in the cord, or a dirty contact
<UltraParadigm> I may go back to netBugs, but it had too many issues which were confusing me.  Some serious bugs, like not naming my class files correctly
<Eighteens> i don't have skype, only have ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, Eclipse IDE is okay it is just not as professional as NetBeans IDE........Oracle uses NetBeans IDE for all their professional stuff
<wizoz> People sorry if I bother you but I need some simple info: can I install a game on a pendrive If I don't got enough drive space? I wanna play some games on my eeePc 701...
<RRU_Sciguy> skype is a voip prog
<Eighteens> and bitchx, and xchat
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: tinychat then?
<julian_> hy, boys, I have a problem with to drivers the NVIDIA 310M, plias can you help me
<Eighteens> ahh, howabout facebook chat, lol!
<shauno> UltraParadigm: when you say create packages, you mean .deb's for ubuntu? or?
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, NetBeans 6.9.1 is really excellent now
<Caleb1134> facebook doesnt have a camera lmao
<UltraParadigm> I was impressed by netbeans, but it's a bit overwhealming, and the bugs in it make it really chanlenging for someone just starting
<RRU_Sciguy> and it is VERY buggy
<julian_> hy, boys, I have a problem with to drivers the NVIDIA 310M, plias can you help me
<isaquealves> Caleb1134, I'm entering chat now, so...
<Caleb1134> Thanks RRU_Sciguy
<RRU_Sciguy> julian_ what driver are you using?
<Eighteens> oh that reminds me Caleb1134  i don't have my cam plugged in, i'd have to dig it out of the closet, and see if it even works on ubuntu
<UltraParadigm> hmm, well that could be it, I'm using 6.8
<Nitsuga> wizoz, You can copy it over to the pendrive and make a symbolic link to wherever it has to be installed
<Eighteens> i'll do that tho
<Caleb1134> osaquealves are you a wizard?
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, I never had a problem with NetBeans 6.9.1 and I do a lot of Java and android programming on NetBeans
<julian_> i dont use the driver
<julian_> but
<isaquealves> I want help, but, could you describe your problem?
<ploc> i cant acess my skype and login my facebook account on voip...says my password are incorrect
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: Well you dont really need the cam, I do and mine works. Good ole xbox vision cam
<julian_> the driver wath ubuntu giv is worn
<Eighteens> ok, what program has cam chat tho, i'd like to get that
<UltraParadigm> Thanks Quantum_Ion: You have been a big help!
<Eighteens> i think you said skype?
<Caleb1134> isaquealves: Sure, but can you put my name in your message so it beeps? Its hard to sort through this mess
<Quantum_Ion> UltraParadigm, good luck see ya later
<sammyF> Eighteens, Skype's cam works nicely in linux
<wizoz> Nitsuga you mean somwhat of desktop link to the pendrive folder right?
<sammyF> exit
<wizoz> somewhat*
<sammyF> (sorry ... wrong window)
<UltraParadigm> Thanks
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: yea, skype or tinychat. Tinychat is just a website to make a chatrrom. Really nice for this
<julian_> hy, boys, I have a problem with to drivers the NVIDIA 310M, plias can you help me
<ploc> yes, i cant connect in other computer
<Caleb1134> isaquealves: Ok here goes my story, I updated ubuntu server like a week ago, then rebooted. Upon it starting back up I get hanged on a message that says "fsck blah blah blah checking /dev/sda1 blah blah"
<julian_> hy, boys, I have a problem with to drivers the NVIDIA 310M, plias can you help me
<Caleb1134> isaquealves: Nothing really errorish, it just hangs there after checking it. I have tried pulling everyting and updating from a livecd
<RRU_Sciguy> julian_, click system>administration>hardware drivers. install/enable the recommended driver
<ploc> and i can connect on skype sites and facebook pages. the problem its in the programs
<Nitsuga> wizoz, a symbolic link is a link to another part to the filesystem that is transparent to every application... for example... if you ln -s ~/Documents/Letter.odt ~/letter  you can open and change ~/letter like if it was ~/Documents/Letter.odt and changes will be refleted on the original file
<RRU_Sciguy> Caleb113, sounds like it may be hw issues.......
<Caleb1134> Julian_ you really dont have to post that many times seeing as you are a girl it shouldnt take that long to get help
<julian_> no, but this driver not work fine with 310M
<sammyF> ploc, that is weird. I'm afraid it's ubuntu specific, and I'm not using that
<RRU_Sciguy> julian_ then try a different one.
<Caleb1134> RRU_sciguy: thats what I thought, but ive literally pulled every device out to no avail. I think the updated kernel busted something
<ploc> i see on forum thats need change skype folders name, but i cant do find the folder
<Sterist> anyone know if it would be a bad idea to "round to cylinders" when shrinking a fat32 partition? the partition is currently blank
<RRU_Sciguy> Caleb113, im thinking it has something to do with the HDD, like it's not reading the disk properly
<Nitsuga> wizoz, and you can do sudo ln -s /media/big_filesystem/game /usr/share/game   and the OS will beleive thet the game is in /usr/share
<shauno> Caleb1134: if it was the kernel, you could try different kernels from grub's menu (it doesn't automatically expire old ones)
<ploc> im new on linux and i dont now where is the folder in home or whal change this name
<Caleb1134> Shauno, there is no others listed
<mickster04> ploc: i presume you are looking for .skype?
<julian__> hy, boys, I have a problem with to drivers the NVIDIA 310M, plias can you help me
<edbian> Sterist, It won't make a dicernable difference
<Eighteens> Caleb1134, it's installing skype now
<wizoz> Nitsuga so I need to make symbolic link of the main exe or of the entire folder? Or I don't need to do so if I sudo ln -s etc?
<ploc> yes
<Nitsuga> Sterist, in fact it's better for backwards compaibility. Win9x and less can't access a non-rounded to cylinder partition
<Eighteens> sudo apt-get install skype didn't work for me, i had to do something else, but it looks like it's going now
<Nitsuga> wizoz, to the entire folder
<rsouthard> I have several luns presented to a  workstation. They are setup in /etc/multipath.conf with an alias. I can see all the luns with the multipath -ll command. How would i go about renaming the luns with device mapper? I do not want to use /dev/dm-7 in fstab since the dm-7 is not necessarily persistant at reboot. Any thoughts?
<mickster04> ploc well in terminal or file manager?
<ploc> i need change de folder name of .skype, but i dont now ow
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: check your pms
<Ken8521> ploc, click view, show hidden files, and then find .skype(in your home flder)
<Nitsuga> wizoz, find out where game data is installed (most likely /opt/something or /usr/share/something ) and create it on the pendrive and link it
<Eighteens> Caleb1134 not sure where pm's go in this client
<mickster04> ploc: in terminal or with nautilus? (graphical file manager)
<mickster04> !who | ploc
<ubottu> ploc: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nitsuga> then install and it will install on the pendrive... just remember to mount it befor playing
<wizoz> thank you Nitsuga. I'm gonna write down your suggestion.
<Caleb1134> Eighteens: lmao, click here http://tinychat.com/ubuntuhelp
<RRU_Sciguy> Eighteens, the pms are listed in the left pane, if that's what you meant
<Ken8521> mickster04, he said he's new to ubuntu, and you're asking him if he wants to use terminal or the GUI?
<mickster04> Ken8521: no i'm asking him which he is using. even noobs get told to use the terminal som,etimes
<Eighteens> RRU_Sciguy i'm in bx, not sure where pm's go
<Ken8521> mickster04, thats why noobs are lost most of the time... terminal is a good thing to learn, in due time...
<RRU_Sciguy> im using xchat
<mickster04> Ken8521: which is why i was asking him
<juk> RRU_Sciguy: short in the cord? No cord is not damaged, two headsets at once unlikely
<Ken8521> mickster04, my point is, just give him the most straightforward answer..
<Eighteens> RRU_Sciguy, actually i mean Bitchx, but didn't want to say that word here
<rizkhan> hey, i need a vpn client for ubuntu. I dont know the configuration but have a vcf file from cisco vpn client ..c an it be used with any ubuntu vpn client ?
<Nitsuga> wizoz, asuming it is world of goo... I think it installs the game data on /opt/WorldOfGoo... so make a WorldOfGoo folder anywhere in your pendrive (it can be called somthing else, too, in this example located on Games/World of Goo) and open a terminal and do a sudo ln -s "/media/Pendrive/Games/World of goo" /opt/WorldOfGoo (root privileges are needed to write outside your home folder) and install
<mickster04> Ken8521: which is only plausible if i know what he is using. i would have said "mv .skype .newfoldername" after making sure he was in his home directy. if i he was in Nautilus i would have said ctrl+h after working out when he was in his home directory
<RRU_Sciguy> Eighteens XD
<ploc> oh right, im think i find the folder
<maco> Caleb1134: "seeing as you are a girl it shouldnt take that long to get help" is a pretty sexist thing to say
<RRU_Sciguy> juk: hmmm, make sure that the sound settings are set to stereo (always check the obvious)
<ploc> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Caleb1134> maco: I know.
<maco> hrmph. so was the assumption that everyone here's boys :(
<rizkhan> hey, i need a vpn client for ubuntu. I dont know the configuration but have a vcf file from cisco vpn client ..can it be used with any ubuntu vpn client ?
<daddysmurf> why would I want a sound server?
<mickster04> daddysmurf: que?
<mickster04> daddysmurf: what do you mean sound server?
<daddysmurf> mickster04: ubuntu comes stock with pulse (a sound server). I don't see why I would want it, as it causes me incredible amounts of pain
<shauno> maco: judging by the language used, it could just be a funny translation.  similar to how 'guys' is used as a pretty gender-neutral inclusive now
<Caleb1134> maco: no just that help would arrive sooner lol
<mickster04> daddysmurf: cause without it you won't have any sound...
<wizoz> Thank you again Nitsuga, you are very helpful.
<Nitsuga> daddysmurf, to mix sound from different applications together, and maybe output it to multiple soundcards at the same time while downmixing thet sorround sound of the movie to your two speakers
<Nitsuga> wizoz, welcome... good luck.. I'm leaving, but you can ask anyone in the channel if you have trouble
<mickster04> daddysmurf: i think there are alternatives
<daddysmurf> mickster04: I just removed it, and everything works perfectly
<mickster04> daddysmurf: have you rebooted
<rizkhan> hey guys, i need a vpn client for ubuntu. I dont know the configuration but have a vcf file from cisco vpn client ..can it be used with any ubuntu vpn client ?
<wizoz> Nitsuga ok, thanks ;)
<mickster04> rizkhan: i thought ubunutu supported vpn by defaulot without programs
<daddysmurf> until I get a second sound card, I'm gonna run w/o pulse. used to run w/o it in suse and gentoo, so I think I should be fine
<daddysmurf> although I saw a sound card for $5 recently...
<mickster04> daddysmurf: if you haven't rebooted you will be using whatever sound server you were previously, because uninstalling it doesn't stp it from working in that session...
<rizkhan> mickster04, i know, but the vcf file .. comtains some encrypted passwds for grps and stuff and i need something comaptible to cisco
<Ken8521> rizkhan,  i just connectdd to a windows box w/ VNC, and the "configuration file" I saved for that connection, is .rdp
<Nitsuga> daddysmurf, pulse is very awesome.. when it works... if it isn't working to you you can uninstall it and leave the mixing task to the kernel... but you loose some features, like per-application volume controls and sound level restoration
<mickster04> rizkhan: oh sorry ignore me
<uLinux> How can I start a terminal with alltray?
<daddysmurf> Nitsuga: it's that or I only get sound from one random application at a time...
<rizkhan> Ken8521, rdp is remote desktop, m talking about cisco vpn client
<Ken8521> rizkhan, no kidding?
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> geez.. bad case of DA running around here tonight
<enav> pidgin is the BEST irc client ever
<OddJoe> hey everyone
<pie_time> what do i need to see and work on the screen of a LAN pc?
<daddysmurf> rizkhan: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<Ken8521> enav, ? only during a friday night drinking binge.. ;)
<Nitsuga> daddysmurf, without pulse... some (more than expected) apps block the sound card to exclusive use
<detrix> I need some help with apache2.  I have followed the setup docs on the Ubuntu site.  now just one small issue.  I set up a site in my home dir.  I have edited the files thats supposed to tell apache where the document root dir is.  but I am still getting the defautl "It works" index.html in the /var/www.   anyone willing to help walk me through on how to figure this out??
<mickster04> enav: false
<daddysmurf> pie_time: rdp, vnc?
<enav> why?
<pie_time> what's that daddysmurf
<rizkhan> daddysmurf, thanks
<daddysmurf> Nitsuga: don't tell me that, I'll cry
<daddysmurf> rizkhan: np
<Ken8521> pie_time, is the other machine you want to connect to, Ubuntu or 'doze?
<mickster04> enav: because irssi is
<juk> RRU_Sciguy: I able to hear stereo using third headset
<daddysmurf> pie_time: vnc and rdp are both remote desktop software, install server on one end, install client on other, goto town
<pie_time> Ken8521, ubuntu
<enav> detrix: weel  ubuntu site is nice but incomplete
<tensorpudding> detrix: you restarted apache right?
<pie_time> ok thanks daddysmurf. are both free?
<Ken8521> pie_time, ok.. that's fairly easy to do... what versions of ubuntu?
<RudyValencia> OK I have usbmount setup on my system, when I'm finished with a volume do I unmount it manually first?
<detrix> tensorpudding, a couple of times, yes
<Nitsuga> daddysmurf, fortunately nowadays it's less likely to happen... the only popular app that doeas that is (why it doesn't surprise me)... Flash Player!
<pie_time> ken 10.04 and 10.04, respectively. :P
<enav> detrix: you need to enable your new site and disable the default
<Ken8521> pie_time, on both machines go to system/preferences/remote desktop
<detrix> enav:  did that, yes
<daddysmurf> Nitsuga: I run flash (youtube'n music), and mythtv at the same time alot
<Ken8521> enable the options you want
<detrix> enav: only one site active
<shauno> detrix: which files did you edit?
<enav> detrix: you did this?:   a2dissite default
<daddysmurf> Ken8521, pie_time: apt-get install x11vnc ??
<Ken8521> pie_time, if the other PC doesn't have any one, make sure you configure it to "automatically accept"(and password protect it)
<detrix> shauno:  I copied the default site file to NovaPrime; edited it and changed the document root dir.   enav: yes
<Ken8521> daddysmurf, he doesn't need it.
<neclimdul> I'm having a problem where after updating to 10.10, my wired connection doesn't work and my wireless is terrible
<Ken8521> daddysmurf, 10.04 comes w/ everything he needs to connect two 10.04 machines
<mickster04> !10.10 | neclimdul
<ubottu> neclimdul: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<daddysmurf> Ken8521: okie doke, I'm sure you know better than me, I come from source distributions
<Nitsuga> daddysmurf, in that case myself from about a year before now envys you
<enav> the config file example on ubuntu site is not good... let me give you another
<neclimdul> mickster04: many thanks
<detrix> shauno: enav: and then I did the e2dissite and e2ensite
<enav> detrix: the config file example on ubuntu site is not good... let me give you another
<detrix> enav: thank you so very much
<Ken8521> pie_time, once you enable remote desktop on both machines, just use remote desktop viewer, and connect to that machines IP... very simple
<Nitsuga> so.. I'm leaving... have a nice day you all!
<enav> detrix: why you dont want to use the default site?
 * qingyulinag zzzZZZ
<enav> detrix: tell me exactly what you want to do?, just learn?
<detrix> enav:  the ubuntu site said to copy the default site setup for starters, but it says to edit to change the document root.
<RRU_Sciguy> juk: than it's the headset
<enav> detrix: don't worry about that ... tell me what you want to do  with that server
<OddJoe> hey all: If I install the nvidia drivers will that also take care of the sound? I am useing nvidia 615SE +430 (HD)
<detrix> enav: mostly to learn but I do want to actually get it to be a web server.
<mickster04> OddJoe: no? how would it?
<mickster04> detrix: what are you using as a webserver?
<Ken8521> OddJoe, i'm not sure why you think it would.. but i'll just tell you.. very very very very very very unlikely
<detrix> mickster04, as in hardware or software???
<mickster04> detrix: soft
<enav> detrix: actually you can build all your stuff in the default apche folder
<Ken8521> 'If i fill up my gas tank, do i still need oil to start my car?"
<OddJoe> mickster84: The card is sposto handle video and sound. Thats why I am woundering
<enav> detrix: this is located at /var/www/
<detrix> enav: tis true.  that would make things alot simpler.
<mickster04> OddJoe: can you give me a weblink with details for the card?
<mickster04> #
<detrix> mickster04, I am using apache2
<OddJoe> mickster84: sure, let me get the link real quick.
<mickster04> detrix: ok i'm confused as to why there seems to be problems for you? did the default set up work?
<enav> detrix: you can create your own new sites, that is cool i guess but unnecessary in some cases
<pie_time> Ken8521, both of my machines are saying the same thing
<pie_time> Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address localhost.
<juk> RRU_Sciguy: I was suspecting them, haven't got tester :( here, thanks anyway
<Ken8521> pie_time, yeah.. are you wanting to reach them outside the network?
<pie_time> Ken8521, no]\
<Ken8521> pie_time, ok, so go to application/internet/remote desktop Viewer
<detrix> enav: yes thats the main reason for me trying to set up a virtual site.  I may host a site for my wife as well. So I am trying to learn how to do that
<Ken8521> pie_time, you should see the "hosts nearby"... on the left..
<detrix> mickster04, yes the default set up is working...
<mickster04> detrix: awesome
<Ken8521> pie_time, you can also use terminal service client if you want to.
<OddJoe> mickster84: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-256.53-driver.html
<pie_time> Ken8521, im not seeing "hosts nearby"
<enav> detrix: if you want to learn web development, intranet hosting and stuff like that I recommend you use the default site location /var/www,   however if you want to do more advanced stuff like host multiple sites in the same server just follow this tutorial http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/412
<Ken8521> pie_time, and you enabled remote desktop on both machines, right?
<pie_time> Ken8521, yes
<Ken8521> pie_time, do you see the IP address it says you can connect to?... probably 192.168.1.x
<furi> guys, i'd like to know about VNC and how it works; i've been trying to connect via VNC to my brother's computer for an hour, give or take, and it still isn't working, despite the fact that i've tried every answer i've looked up
<Ken8521> on the remote machine.. not the machine your on
<Ken8521> furi, are both machines ubuntu?
<detrix> enav: thanks that should help a lot.
<mickster04> OddJoe: that is a display driver. not a sound driver
<furi> oh, was just about to mention that
<furi> the other computer is vista
<grkblood> how can you output a short avi clip to a bunch of jpgs? one per frame?
<Ken8521> furi, did you install vncserver on the other machine?(assuming you're trying to view his desktop)
<furi> yes
<enav> detrix: after configure those multiple sites on every reload or restart  apache is goig to show some radom [Warnings]   just ignore them in most cases
<Ken8521> furi, you also need to install vnc on your machine...
<furi> and i'm using the remote thingy on here
<furi> oh?
<furi> well, then
<OddJoe> mickster84: hmm ok thanks. That means I will need to install alsa as well then.
<furi> sorry for my stupidity
<Ken8521> furi, yes, to my knowledge, windows does not support the rdp protocol
<furi> but
<Ken8521> ..
<rsouthard> anyone know  a good tool for writing udev rules?
<furi> wait just a moment
<furi> oh, never mind
<furi> might as well not try making points in something i have only half some knowledge about
<Ken8521> furi, go to application/internet/terminal service client... where it says "protocol" is is VNC available?
<enav> detrix: you are using ubuntu server edition on virtual machines I guess?
<furi> no, actually
<furi> it's greyed out
<furi> just RDP and RDPv%
<furi> v5
<Ken8521> furi, thats why, ubuntu windows needs VNC..(at least XP does.. i'm assuming vista does also)
<Ken8521> furi, hang on a sec.
<furi> okay
<furi> thanks in advance
<detrix> enav:  cough cough....no.      standard install,  and just recently decided to play with LAMP
<detrix> enav: so I followed the ubuntu site for installing and setting up
<pie_time> Ken8521, do i have to install vnc or ssh as well?
<mickster04> detrix: enav is there a problem for you or are you just asking for guidance?
<Ken8521> pie_time, not between two ubuntu machines(you shouldn't ahve to)
<geekphreak> howdy folks
<mickster04> hullo
<enav> detrix: desktop lamp fails some times, take that in mind, ubuntu server edition is like a fing rock
<geekphreak> howdy mickster04
<mickster04> detrix: i am running a lamp service off the laptop i am using right now...no problems here :p#
<mickster04> geekphreak: hows things
<geekphreak> mickster04: you on new ubuntu 10.10?
<and> LAMP stack works fine with Ubuntu.
<geekphreak> mickster04: good here thanks and you?/
<mickster04> geekphreak: not till its out
<detrix> mickster04, I am trying to learn how to setup virtual severs on my computer, so I can host a site for myself and one for my wife.  The default setup is working just wanting to go a little extra for multiple servers.
<geekphreak> mickster04: rc is, i have the iso
<OddJoe> does anyone know if there is a super mario game that works on ubuntu?
<and> OddJoe: all of them.  Get an emulator.
<mickster04> detrix: you know you can host multiple websites from the same server
<pie_time> Ken8521, they have the same hostname but different ips. is that ok?
<and> OddJoe: fceu for NES emulator, ZSNES for SNES.
<mickster04> geekphreak: i meant the new one
<geekphreak> detrix: aint hard, can i suggest something
<mickster04> geekphreak: i meant the full one
<enav> OddJoe: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/534416
<Ken8521> pie_time, if they had the same IP's... one of the machiens would not be online, and your router would not be doing its job
<detrix> mickster04, yes. I am learning how to do just that.
<OddJoe> ok thanks you two.
<detrix> geekphreak, suggest away.
<mickster04> detrix: detrix its just irtual servers, just make a copy of the first virtual srever and change some of the detalis around to make it different
<enav> OddJoe: i like to play mario with the machine gun
<geekphreak> detrix: in repos there is GUI based tool for apache for managing virtual host, might wana take a look in that
<detrix> geekphreak, I shall do that...
<geekphreak> :)
<enav> TERMINAL F:T:W!!!!!!!!!
<enav> lol
<mickster04> yeah i wouldn't use a GUI for that job either :p
<chu> If I detach my screen session and kill X, after I log in, will I be able to reattach to that session again? (I don't think so, but I am hoping so)
<OddJoe> enav: I noticed that from the link. lol I am looking for something that has the classic game along with like mario cart multiplayer for online play, ect
<mickster04> chu: well screen is terminal...x is Gui..so try it with something unimportant first...
<chu> Kill X as in just log out
<mickster04> chu: go into a different tty level
<enav> OddJoe: that is a joke game... anyway just open software center and download some snes emulators    next google this  "supermerio rom"
<mickster04> chu: they don't use x yb default, its just command line
<enav> smario*
<mickster04> chu: i dunno
<chu> I'm thinking about using screen at school, if I just detach my session there, and log out, can I reattach my session when I get home?
<glithcd> can anyone advise me on weather or not installing computer-janitor-gtk is a good idea for a novice linux user?
<detrix> geekphreak, I am not seeing a gui for virtual servers.....would you happen to know the name?
<mickster04> chu: try getting a screen sression working on your laptop, then log out and in then try to reattach
<chu> Alright. Cheers
<joshua1983> Hola
<almoxarife> glithcd: I wouldn't install it
<enav> glithcd:  don't touch that... some times that app go nuts and delete estuff like virtualbox and games
<git__> firestarter is pretty cool
<Marshall> Personally I don't like computer janitor.  Sucks
<joshua1983> alguien ha instalado openbravo desde los fuentes en ubuntu?
<glithcd> almoxarife, any particular reason?
<dougb> is there anyone here that has an HP pavillion laptop? i get this weird issue when playing games specifically where my volume controls go erratic and it makes the game unusable
<glithcd> enav, okok
<linusasus6> Hi I got an error with mozilla it says: your browser block the flash plugin. how to deblock that please
<glithcd> enav, thx for the heads up
<chu> Wow, it worked.
<chu> That is genius!
<geekphreak> detrix: let me take a peek
<mickster04> chu: awesome
<almoxarife> glithcd: I found that when you install your own debs they get listed as needing/option avail to delete
<joshua1983> Hi
<shiftingcontrol> i tried creating liveusb of opensuse using unetbootin ,it copied til 98% after tad no response,can anyone help me to create live usb
<enav> glithcd:  don't worry about junk on ubuntu... the only junk os i know is M$ crap
<glithcd> enav, lol very true sir
<joshua1983> some had install openbravo on ubuntu from sources?
<grkblood> how can you output a short avi clip to a bunch of jpgs?
<grkblood> or pngs
<glithcd> enav, well as i stated, i am a complete linux noob-diot
<glithcd> i had a real linux guru friend
<glithcd> but i just move across the country
<redbeans> Hello all, i was hoping to get some suggestions for open source software that can be used to make full image backups of a system like acronis does with windows. any ideas? thanks in advance.
<glithcd> so hes not at my side anymore to help
<glithcd> so im goin at this alone this time
<enav> glithcd:  welcome....   no virus, no defragmentation, no serials, no cracks, no spywares, no installation Cds, no Driver download (most cases)  nad soooo forth
<almoxarife> glithcd: delete or clean via synaptic
<dougb> with a phone and VNC server, he could be virtually by your side wherever you go! act now today!
<Marshall> Hey we all have been the noob before
<glithcd> enav, thats why i love it
<glithcd> enav, the second he showed me it i left microcrap for over a year
<Marshall> best part its free so if you screw something up. You can just reinstall it.
<shiftingcontrol> live usb creator also din wrk
<glithcd> almoxarife, what do u mean clean via synaptic?
<glithcd> enav, but i jus got a brand new dell laptop nd i wanted to give it another try
<enav> glithcd: i got a M$Crap partition to play games and every else on Ubuntu
<glithcd> enav, same here
<mickster04> glithcd: in terminal "sudo apt-get autoclean" and "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<enav> BTW i hate wine
<glithcd> mickster04, and what exactly will that do?
<glithcd> enav, wine is crap
<glithcd> enav, but thats to be expected, look at what it mimicking
<glithcd> lol
<mickster04> glithcd: autoremove removes (uninstalls) old versions of software or stuff not needed, and autoclean deletes stuff that can be deleted once uninstalled etc
<enav> wine have some fans  but i really dont like it
<mickster04> wine is amazing for what it is. i would like to see another free program give me that much access to programs i didnt have before, for free
<I_want_ely> if i have to run windows stuff i just use windows...
<I_want_ely> because it is usually games
<yao_ziyuan> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mickster04> yeah me too...
<almoxarife> games=ps3 , pc=ubuntu
<I_want_ely> well i do mostly play games on my xbox
<enav> if i need to run windows stuff I JUST open a virtual box and do everithing with out bug bugs bugs
<uLinux> we just need Steam for Linux, and then they'll make more games
<mickster04> amen
<glithcd> enav,  heres a question for u
<almoxarife> enav: you could bug the virtual?
<uLinux> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OddJoe> steam is talking about releasing a linux version I think.
<glithcd> enav, is there a way that i can boot my existing windows install while inside of linux?
<furi> oddjoe, really?
<uLinux> OddJoe: it was denied by Valve
<furi> that's, like, awesome
<glithcd> enav, so i could us both os's at once?
<furi> oh, never mind
<furi> lol.
<uLinux> lolol
<furi> was originally using windows
<furi> and used steam
<furi> so hearing that was sorta uplifting
<OddJoe> what they denied it? what a waste
<enav> glithcd: you can run another os inside your ubuntu just using virtualbox
<furi> i wonder if that "wine" thing works with that
<glithcd> enav, right
<glithcd> enav, but
<lepine> Where is /etc/X11/xorg.conf on 10.04?
<geekphreak> glithcd: as in?
<glithcd> enav, can i boot my existing windows install?
<uLinux>  even if there is steam for linux most of the games are made for windows ..
<Eighteens> lepine in the filesystem
<lepine> funny
<glithcd> geekphreak, from inside linux
<geekphreak> vm?
<lepine> i'm either blind, or it changed places
<extraclassic> lepine: it's not there anymore, but you can generate one with X -configure
<geekphreak> lepine: it aint there by default
<shiftingcontrol> anyone can help me liveusb ?
<glithcd> enav, from inside linux
<lepine> ok, so how does one configure X no
<lepine> w?
<Eighteens> oh not on ubuntu, sorry, thought you meant linux
<OddJoe> http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<enav> glithcd: 2 different OSs sharing the same hardware with out virtualization is out of my hands...  i don't know but i think is impossible
<linusasus6> Hi I got an error with mozilla it says: your browser block the flash plugin. how to deblock that please
<uLinux> OddJoe: i hate valve
<glithcd> enav, what do u mean virtualization?
<geekphreak> glithcd: wana try something?
<glithcd> geekphreak, LIKE?
<geekphreak> glithcd: you on win 7?
<pie_time> can anyone tell me why remote desktop viewer isnt working? i set it up in preferences but my domain and pc names are both ubuntu on both machines. can anyone help?
<glithcd> geekphreak, not right this sec but thats what im tlaking about
<glithcd> geekphreak, win 7 64 bit
<RRU_Sciguy> linusasus: browser settings, usually under the tools menu somewhere
<glithcd> ubuntu 10.04 32 bit
<geekphreak> glithcd: there is a tool by syinternal on MS site disktovdi, try to get it, make  a vdi of current syste,, then try to use that on virtualbox
<glithcd> geekphreakubuntu 10.04 32 bit
 * redbeans rolls 2 6-sided dice: 5 4
<enav> glithcd: virtualization is a technique that allow you to install for example Windows inside a "virtual computer" this virtual computer is another program that hold the os  just like a real computer
<Eighteens> i just got skype working for ubuntu, wow it makes phone calls
<geekphreak> glithcd: i have not tested it, i am not sure if it works, but worth a shot
<lepine> I just want to enable 3 button emulation :(
<glithcd> enav, rightright
<geekphreak> Eighteens: would be nice if bills went to someone else cc
<glithcd> geekphreak, hmmm it is
<enav> Eighteens: skype runs beautifully under ubuntu
<glithcd> geekphreak, any chance of mucking stuff up?
<Eighteens> geekphreak, oh wow, you have to add credits?
<RRU_Sciguy> Eighteens: it does, but you gotta pay for those
<Eighteens> oh i see, the first call is free!
<RRU_Sciguy> but then..........
<Eighteens> but chat and video cam is free, yes?
<RRU_Sciguy> correct
<geekphreak> glithcd: no not really, you just creating vdi, you can use win 7 inbuilt create image tool too . which support vdi formats like  virtuabox
<ee99ee> Hi, does anyone know how to set the bitrate for screen sessions connecting to a serial port (/dev/ttyS0)?
<RRU_Sciguy> and you can do conference chat
<luftikuss> "~$ dlocate fprintf; manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fprintf.3.gz" What does »manpages-dev« stand for and mean?
<ee99ee> trying to connect to a cisco device that requires 38400bps
<pie_time> can anyone tell me why remote desktop viewer isnt working? i set it up in preferences but my domain and pc names are both ubuntu on both machines. can anyone help?
<Eighteens> it might be worth it tho, it's very nice... to pay some money that is
<enav> glithcd: let me give you this example, im running tight now Ubuntu,  and i have 2 virtual machines running with Windows Xp, UbuntuServer
<geekphreak> Eighteens: duuuuuuuuh
<RRU_Sciguy> I installed ubuntu through Wubi, so it boots off a VHD
<snikkerz> ee99ee: i use mincom; works pretty well connecting to console port
<mickster04> pie_time: change the pc names to something different from each other
<mickster04> pie_time: or use the IP address
<lepine> ee99ee: wouldn't that be a minicom option?
<pie_time> mickster04, ive been using the ip addresses
<lepine> (just guessing here)
<razor_> anyone here familiar syslog?  newb questions for you
<ee99ee> well, I tried minicom but I can't seem to get it to work.. all it says is "Bad user name or password or user has no privilege to enter the menu"
<mickster04> pie_time: oh ok
<glithcd> geekphreak, so if that did work, if i saved something, it wouldnt show up on the actual install, would it?
<ee99ee> I set the "modem" to the serial port (/dev/ttyS0)
<enav> ee99ee: normally cisco devices requires 9600
<Ken8521> pie_time, are these machines on the same network?
<glithcd> enav, right but do u have an actual xp install?
<snikkerz> ee99ee: the first time to configure you have to sudo minicom; at least I did.
<geekphreak> glithcd: if data saved was on the system you were working with
<ee99ee> enav: this is a "cisco" device (aka - linksys :) )
<lepine> OMG, google bound the arrow keys to results! and pressing enter goes to the link
<ee99ee> snikkerz: doing that too
 * lepine is aghast
<enav> glithcd: do you know what is a virtual machine???
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: if you are running a VM, then the stuff is saved to the vhd
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glithcd> geekphreak, what do u mean if data saved was on the machine i am working with?
<ee99ee> also I notice minicom says "offline"
<ee99ee> how do I bring it online?
<enav> ee99ee: hooo i never play with those toys lol
<glithcd> enav, RRU_Sciguy  that makes sense now
<geekphreak> glithcd: like i said , not tested it myself it should :)
<glithcd> enav, RRU_Sciguy would the vhd be accessible from windows 7?
<snikkerz> ee99ee: sorry; mine worked without much issue. Did you follow the guide here: http://help.ubuntu.com/communicty/CiscoConsole
<ee99ee> I selected to initalize modem, but it just says: "AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1" which means nothing to me
<ee99ee> snikkerz: nope, lemme try that thanks
<geekphreak> glithcd: try it and see lol
<linusasus6> thank for not helping have a good night
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: you would need a special prog to do so
<snikkerz> ee99ee: good luck!
<ee99ee> snikkerz: HTTP/404 :-(
<luftikuss> razor_: Please put here in this channel a specific question concerning syslog.
<ee99ee> snikkerz: ahh, typo.. I got it
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, a program such as?
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, i could jus search it on google nd hope i get results
<enav> glithcd: a vritual HD  is jsut a file
<snikkerz> ee99ee: lol good; working on two different machines atm. bookmark was on other system.
<glithcd> enav, like a page file system?
<enav> glithcd: something like that
<RRU_Sciguy> errr, virtual box could load/run it. Not sure what prog you should use
<glithcd> enav, but wouldnt that jus read like a bunch of number instead of actual stuff i could read and or understand?
<geekphreak> glithcd: lol man just get virtualbox tool
<glithcd> geekphreak, sry, but what is that?
<razor_> luftikuss: alright, 1: how do i setup syslog to start monitoring from a client device (my router) 2: how do I get statistics out of the syslog from the router
<glithcd> geekphreak, what does it do
<glithcd> ?
<geekphreak> omg !!
<glithcd> geekphreak, problem?
<geekphreak> glithcd: run virtual operating system google it
<enav> glithcd: a virtual amchine is just a virtual computer, that use a bit of you real RAM, the HDD is just a big file, and the screen is a simple windows in your host sistem
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: it runs OS's on VHDs in a virtualized hw environment
<lucent> razor_: does 'mrtg' help you ?
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: just get a prog that can mount the vhd as another drive
<glithcd> geekphreak, enav RRU_Sciguy i understand what a virtual machine is now
<razor_> would probably, but first i need syslog to accept info from my router, how do i do that?
<enav> everything is virtual like the matrix movie
<dhiry2k> is  ubuntu 10.10 armel ready for release
<geekphreak> dhiry2k: 3 days
<lucent> razor_: oh, does your router support sending to a remote syslogd?
<rizkhan> dhiry2k, sunday
<dhiry2k> is armel 10.10 is stable
<I_want_ely> the 10.10 i have is very stable
<razor_> lucent: yes, I already checked the box and put the Ubuntu server IP in
<enav> 10.04 is stable like a f-ing rick
<dhiry2k> i have installed gnome on arm board but not able to get anything after login
<geekphreak> I_want_ely: i am glad you said it, i have 10.4, worth upgrading?
<enav> rock
<dhiry2k> just shows blank screen
<RRU_Sciguy> wait, isnt 10.10 being released TOMORROW?
<I_want_ely> idk, i didn't notice much different except they changed the font/theme a bit..i think it looks better
<snikkerz> razor_: looks like a couple good guides here if you haven't seen them. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180623
<pie_time> can anyone help me with remote desktop viewer? i cant get it to connect.
<geekphreak> I_want_ely: ok
<lucent> razor_: you need to configure a -something- to listen on that port, also to make sure that your Ubuntu computer's firewall (if any) rules allow this traffic, and you probably know that already :)
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, if i creat a vhd of my linux install, would it take up the same amount of space an my real install?
<geekphreak> pie_time: ports open?
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, im guessing so but idk
<snikkerz> pie_time: do you have it enabled on your destination system?
<lucent> razor_: I'm looking at which syslogd is on Ubuntu, here it is 'rsyslog'
<rizkhan> RRU_Sciguy, yes on sunday, tomorrow
<lucent> razor_: I did 'dpkg -l | grep syslog' to find out
<shauno> razor_: take a look in /etc/rsyslog.conf, there's sectoins for 'provides UDP syslog reception' and 'provides TCP syslog reception' commented out
<lucent> what does yours have?
<dhiry2k> date of release 10.10 lokks very nice 10/10/10
<dhiry2k> looks
<enav> glithcd: just go to youtube and look some videos about virtualbox
<rizkhan> yeah
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: idk. all I know is that when I used Wubi to install ubuntu on a vhd, i created a 30GB vhd
<lucent> funny.
<shauno> razor_: most likely you want to un-comment them, and then poke holes thru any firewall to allow it in
<RRU_Sciguy> im guessing it does
<glithcd> ok
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, ok
<lucent> 10.10 on 10/10/10. Sure that's just a coincidence. Tin foil hats may be required.
<razor_> lucent: i thought syslogd was installed, not rsyslog
<enav> 10/10/10 - 04/04/04 = 06/06/06    omg we are doomed!?!?!?!
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, so if i do this, i can run linux inside of windows and vice versa?
<lucent> razor_: rsyslog provides syslogd ; there's many software projects that implement syslogd
<shauno> lucent: no coincidence at all.  it's binary ;)
<geekphreak> enav: fun times !!
<tensorpudding> glithcd: not vice-versa
<glithcd> tensorpudding, i couldnt run windows in linux?
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: tensorpudding is right.
<ridz16> hi yall can someone help me clone/copy my old hdd to a new hdd ? like step by step instructions :)
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, ok thx for the help
<glithcd> tensorpudding, thx for the help
<geekphreak> ridz16: prefer clonezilla
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, tensorpudding enav ill jus stick to rebooting then
<lucent> ridz16: I'm rather good at this, if you get stuck and need help please do ask me
<enav> do you remember those giant robot from Xmen,   think about those robot with the ubuntu logo in the forehead   vaporizating all humans in the way
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, tensorpudding enav fuck it
<tarelerulz> how do you pick what goes in chromes shortcut page ?  is it a setting or what
<Ryen> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, tensorpudding enav now i have a question about ext4 in win7
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: only if you install windows on a vhd. if you use Wubi, you can have ubuntu on a vhd, and access all your windows files after booting into ubuntu
<pie_time> geekphreak, snikkerz yes and yes
<glithcd> RRU_Sciguy, tensorpudding enav any way to get win7 to understand and/or read/write to it?
<geekphreak> glithcd: you wont see ext4 from within windows
<lucent> ...ever.
<enav> glithcd: i don't even know what "RU_Sciguy" means
<tensorpudding> glithcd: not at the moment
<glithcd> geekphreak, no work around for it?
<tensorpudding> glithcd: there is a driver for ext3
<RRU_Sciguy> glithcd: i don;t have w7, but there is probably some program out there somewhere that can do it
<uLinux> .
<dhiry2k> which package must be require to install complete ubuntu gnome?
<lucent> I think there is zero interest in unpaid work to write an ext4 extents driver for WinNT
<tensorpudding> glithcd: but i don't know if it supports ext4, or that it supports Windows 7 at all since I only used it on XP years ago
<rww> dhiry2k: ubuntu-desktop
<I_want_ely> dhiry2k, isn't it just ubuntu-desktop
<I_want_ely> yes
<dhiry2k> then which are those?
<enav> glithcd: Win is an selfish OSs that refuse to run any diferent from FAT, and NTFS
<I_want_ely> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dhiry2k> i have installed 10.10 base system
<geekphreak> glithcd: is that what you wanted to asl?
<glithcd> geekphreak, asl?
<enav> glithcd: rather than linux, it just runs over a lot of format systems
<dhiry2k> i am not able to install xfce4 or lxde in armel
<dhiry2k> it shows no package
<rww> dhiry2k: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<luftikuss> razor_: Your question 1: I do not know at once a specific answer. Depending on what specific message or state your syslog is to report about your router, you will need to instruct your master program to output a specific message to syslog.
<dhiry2k> rww yes
<tensorpudding> It is pretty damn hard to get Linux and Windows filesystems to work together anyway, because they use differnt models for permissions/ACL's
<arthursucks> Anyone having issues with hibernation in the RC?
<I_want_ely> arthursucks, let me test :P
<enav> arthursucks: what kind of problems
<geekphreak> glithcd: asl?
<RRU_Sciguy> tensorpudding: i can access windows files from ubuntu with no problem
<glithcd> geekphreak, what the hell is asl?
<Ryen> !10.10 | arthursucks
<ubottu> arthursucks: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arthursucks> I got a 'new' Eee PC 900sd and when it sleeps, it don't wake up.
<pie_time> can anyone help me with remote desktop viewer? i cant get it to connect.
<snikkerz> pie_time: what is selected / not selected on destination system under "remote desktop preferences"?
<glithcd> geekphreak, im sure its simple but i cant think of it atm
<tensorpudding> RRU_Sciguy: Yes, but you don't have any way to respect Windows ACL's
<geekphreak> pie_time: port forwarding done?
<luftikuss> razor_: Your question 2: You will obtain statistics out of syslog by reading the file /var/log/syslog.1.
<snikkerz> pie_time: and what are you using to connect to system, what OS are you connecting from.
<pie_time> geekphreak, no
<pie_time> thanks
<luftikuss> razor_: Your question 2: You will obtain statistics out of syslog by reading the file /var/log/syslog.1.  May be you grep it for a specific router-related string.
<RRU_Sciguy> arthursucks: did you try pressing the power key? So far that is the only way I have found to wake it from suspended mode
<tensorpudding> For that matter, you might be able to mount an ext3 partition in Windows but permissions go out the window
<razor_> luftikuss: thanks, I'm currently going through the /etc/rsyslog.conf to get it to recieve data
<arthursucks> I'll try that. My old laptop woke with tapping the space, but that was like 3 years ago.  Lol!  I'll give it a try. THanks.
<luftikuss> razor_: I wish you good luck. I have not done that before myself.
<glithcd> im outtie
<glithcd> thx for all the words of wisdom guys!!
<RRU_Sciguy> tensorpudding: I wonder how long it will be before some overachiever finds some way to respect windows ACLs from Ubuntu XD
<ridz16> clonezilla looks cool, but i was hoping to clone/copy my old hdd to new hdd the ubuntu way
<RRU_Sciguy> i really wouldn;t mind having that capability though
<U-b-u-n-t-u> where do I find out how long a distro is going to be supported?
<Ken8521> ridz16, you can probably use dd to do that... but not sure i'd trust it.
<Ken8521> !eol | U-b-u-n-t-u
<ubottu> U-b-u-n-t-u: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ken8521> first link
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks Ken8521
<enav> that is a question that i made my selft long time ago... there is a way to see linux files from windowzzsz?
<Ken8521> np :)
<OddJoe> is there a good working ps3 emu?
<ridz16> someone told me this along time ago " from the livecd partition the new drive same as the old, then in terminal do "dd if=/dev/original_hdd of=/dev/new_hdd bs=512 conv=sync,noerror" and re-read that line 3 times to make sure you didnt get the drives backwards  "
<geekphreak> enav: ext3 yes, ext4 no
<razor_> luftikuss: thanks, I'll give this a go and see how far i get
<ridz16> but how do i know if my drive is backward or not?
<tensorpudding> OddJoe: sounds highly doubtful
<enav> geekphreak: i guess i need to install some random program to do that
<geekphreak> yip
<rusivi> OddJoe: Nothing .deb'ed AFAIK.
<OddJoe> hmm ok, was wishfull thinking then. Was looking for a way to play gta:sa multiplayer
<geekphreak> i am not updating to 10.10 , happy with 10.4
<tensorpudding> OddJoe: As a rule of thumb, it requires about 10-100 times the processing power to emulate a game system that uses a specialized architecture
<pie_time> geekphreak, it's still not working
<RRU_Sciguy> OddJoe: would take more resources to emu a ps3 than a pc really
<enav> pretty much actual game systems are dedicated computer to destroy the brain
<tensorpudding> OddJoe: emulating the Cell is probably not feasible now
<I_want_ely> ouch..even core i7's aren't 10x more powerful than ps3 lol
<geekphreak> pie_time: where did you open ports, in router?
<rusivi> OddJoe: We do not have a PS1 emulator .deb'ed. Most likely it is for the firmware/own requirement but honestly I have not talked with anyone about it so IDK.
<pie_time> geekphreak, i have to open them there as well?
<tensorpudding> Even emulating the PS2 is hard.
<geekphreak> pie_time: yup add ip and port
<pie_time> geekphreak, i opened them on the linux firewall firestarter
<RRU_Sciguy> just take a look at the specs for the ps3, emulating that would take quite a bit of power http://ps3.ign.com/articles/614/614682p1.html
<geekphreak> on router side you will need to config. it too
<rusivi> RRU_Sciguy: It would take a real smart person with a lot of spare time hehe
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the difference in 10.04 and 10.04.1
<OddJoe> ok, thank you
<geekphreak> U-b-u-n-t-u: .1
<I_want_ely> rusivi, and a BEAST of a computer.
<Ken8521> U-b-u-n-t-u, do we need to state the obvious?
<bullgard4> "~$ dlocate fprintf; manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fprintf.3.gz" What does »manpages-dev« stand for and mean?
<rusivi> OddJoe I plunked around with the known PS1 emulator one sec let me get the link
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ive never heard of 10.04.1
<shiftingcontrol> !liveusbtools
<U-b-u-n-t-u> until looking on the release site
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am using 10.04
<RRU_Sciguy> rusivi: would take a person who really has no social life
<OddJoe> rusivi: ok
<antIP> Anyone know why I've been getting this error during update attempts: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/adam/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<shiftingcontrol> i m unable to create liveusb using unetbootin and live usb creator can any onehelp me ?
<rusivi> RRU_Sciguy: IDK if that is the case but I understand where your going with it.
<lucent> shiftingcontrol: I've heard there's another report of difficulty making livecd onto USB storage, using a different tool
<OddJoe> hehe I have a amd anthlon II x64 processer.
<rusivi> OddJoe: I tried both native Ubuntu & WINE'ing ePSXe -> http://www.epsxe.com
<lucent> shiftingcontrol: try joining #ubuntu+1 I would like your help
<tensorpudding> OddJoe: With a processor like that, you'd probably not get decent performance emulating a PS2.
<rusivi> OddJoe: I have an economy line, dual-core integrated video laptop so it crashed either way and was not that motivated to chase the problem(s) down.
<shiftingcontrol> lucent:done i ve logged in
<enav> the topic of the day is gaming...ZZzzzz
<rusivi> enav :p
<rusivi> hehe
<rusivi> jk
<krups> the day when Valve release Steam and all their Games on Linux natively, is the day i dump windows..
<OddJoe> rusivi: ok thanks alot for your help and info.
<tensorpudding> in any case, you'd need some way of playing the PS3's Blu-ray discs on your computer
<rusivi> OddJoe: np, if you come up with anything getting it to work please let us know.
<rusivi> :)
<tensorpudding> krups: Steam is already available on Linux
<tensorpudding> isn't it?
<enav> i just think about that news i read some days ago  that sais some random company is working to port DX10/11 on linux... that mean this channel is going to have 2 millions Kids asking:  "how can i install HALO, Ho can i install COD4 bla bla bla"
<chu> Oh noes
<krups> tensorpudding: nope, there was talk of it, but it's died off..
<tensorpudding> Oh, they cancelled it
<RRU_Sciguy> well, they put it out for Mac
<tensorpudding> Well, you don't need that gaming.
<RRU_Sciguy> now it's linux's turn
<rusivi> krups: Many of top line games are WINEable with equivalent experience and performance.
<RRU_Sciguy> and what if I wanna play Portal while on Mac?
<geekphreak> enav: hope there not bsod
<geekphreak> lol
<RRU_Sciguy> gah! not mac, linux
<enav> "bsod" ??  :-S
<RRU_Sciguy> "blue screen of death"
<geekphreak> blue scren of death with dx11/10 get it?
<enav> hoooo   long time no hear about that one....  why you guys turture my mind again
<RRU_Sciguy> macs have bsod/wsod "black screen of death or white screen of death"
<geekphreak> lol you brought it up
<OddJoe> blue screen of death = windows on a normal day.......
<chu> You know, we're still susceptible to a kernel panic, which is a BSOD, we just don't get a flashy screen...
<enav> my ubuntu never freeze
<rusivi> OddJoe: One benefit of WINE, if the program crashes, it tends not to crash your OS.
<rww> Can we take the non-Ubuntu-support comments to #ubuntu-offtopic, please?
<Andor> I heard Windows allows you to custiomize the BSOD now.  Any truth to that?
<antIP> How can I change my download server in Software Sources? Because I can't get updates from ubutnu. It keeps saying "Failed to fetch" 404
<RRU_Sciguy> the only time I got a BSOD was when I tried to dual boot with Ubuntu in it's own partition
<lucent> Andor: I heard it's over 9000 in #ubuntu-offtopic
<geekphreak> rww: sowwy :d
<enav> rww   we are chating about ubuntu stuff  what is the problem?
<geohacker>  hi. I upgraded to Meerkat this morning. and the system freezes for a second or two. The CPU graph stays still. mouse pointer doesn't move. nothing happens. but it gets back to normal after 2-3 seconds. what could be wrong?
<Andor> I don't see a BSOD, I use GNU/Linux.  Uptime of MONTHS.
<lucent> geohacker: painful blockage
<OddJoe> rusivi: thats very true. I might install gta:sa under wine and run it that way, but the only multiplayer for it is retarted on the pc.
<rww> enav: note the word "support"
<lucent> geohacker: any dmesg errors?
<geohacker> lucent: haven't checked. let me see. 1 moment.
<RRU_Sciguy> geohacker: sounds like it's just major sys files loading, tying up resources in the meantime
<rusivi> OddJoe: If you run gta:sa in WINE, under Ubuntu you cannot use multiplayer?
<enav> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<enav> there you got
<rww> antIP: There should be a drop-down box in Software Sources on the left-most tab..
<geohacker> lucent:  psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio2/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away. I can see this
<lucent> geohacker: hm, let's paste to paste.ubuntu.com website, the whole content of dmesg and I will look through also ?
<sachin> \join #adomado
<OddJoe> rusivi: the last I herd for multi-player you needed to have a mod like SA:MP or something....which is retarted.
<geekphreak> sachin: its /
<geohacker> lucent: okay. 1 moment
<dpac_> Guys, my network manager tries to connect to an Access Point that doesn't exist on startup and resuming from suspend mode.. Any idea how to fix it?
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  How can i set the preference for what happens when my laptop battery goes to critically low level?
<RRU_Sciguy> dpac_: disable auto connect
<lucent> dpac_: sounds harmless. You can instruct Network Manager about what connections to NOT connect to automatically
<antIP> rww. I changed the download location to Server for the Unites States, and I'm still getting the same "Failed to Fetch" error.
<RRU_Sciguy> blahdeblah" I believe that is under "power"
<blahdeblah> RRU_Sciguy: Looked there already
<rww> antIP: Do normal WWW sites in your web browser work?
<blahdeblah> No option for low battery
<enav> BladeMcCool: open screen saver manager and click on prower saving button
 * blahdeblah looks again and finds it.
<geohacker> lucent: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/509257/
<lucent> geohacker: great will look now
<antIP> rww: Yes, they do, and this problem has been happening for a few days.
<geohacker> RRU_Sciguy: I have put my dmesg here. can you take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/509257/
 * blahdeblah slaps his own head and thanks everyone for their attention
<dpac_>  lucent RRU_Sciguy I've already deleted the connection from 'Network Connections'
<lucent> ew, ext4
<geekphreak> ext4 , aint that bad
<lucent> dpac_: deleting the connection just makes it auto-reconnect when it appears again
<lucent> connections default to automatic reconnection
<RRU_Sciguy> blahdeblah: power management, "on battery power" tab, 3rd line down reads "When battery power is critically low:" followed by a selection box
<lucent> ...for reasons I cannot comprehend.
<rww> antIP: Close out of Software Sources and any package managers you have open, run "sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy" in the Terminal, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, and link the page it creates here.
<geohacker> lucent: I did not remove the recommended to be removed packages. but chose to keep them.
<I_want_ely> what's bad about ext4
<dpac_> lucent: Well, its an airport wifi and I am nowhere near it right now. In fact, its around 30 miles away. And I only go there like once in 6 months :/
<lucent> geohacker: what is this hesitation you notice?  only on startup or is it more frequently
<RRU_Sciguy> geohacker: sorry, i am not that in-depth into linux yet, only been using it for about a month
<lucent> dpac_: right click network manager and make sure it does not auto-reconnect
<geohacker> lucent: frequent. happens now. even when i type.
<Lint01> how to perform a command for each file in directory?
<lucent> geohacker: ouch
<geekphreak> Lint01: ?
<fridgerator> lint01 thats pretty specific, let me see...
<dpac_> lucent: Alright, thanks :)
<lucent> geohacker: did it happen when booting livecd of the same distro?
<zipp0> hello everyone :)
<geekphreak> Lint01: bash script perhaps?
<geohacker> lucent: I upgraded from Lucid.
<zipp0> when i ssh to a computer, where is ssh log?
<moetunes> Lint01:  for f in ./*; do command; done
<lucent> geohacker: yeah, try a livecd of whichever you're running now to check for that hesitation
<lucent> if it's not there, reinstall with ext3  to rule out ext4
 * zipp0 checked in /var/log/secure, but it's seems not right
<dhiry2k> in chroot for installing packages which things need to mount like proc dev etc
<xangua> (00:03:17) geohacker: lucent: I upgraded from Lucid. < using maverick¿ go to #ubuntu+1
<LiN3t> hello
<Lint01> moetunes, it just do ./*
<geohacker> lucent: oh come on! don't tell me to re install.
<geekphreak> zipp0: try $HOME/.ssh
<RRU_Sciguy> geohacker: may be a driver, check for updates (which you may already have)
<lucent> geohacker: tell ya to go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<LiN3t> can any one help to connect my broadcom wirless to ap?
<moetunes> Lint01:  that is for files in the current dir
<Lint01> moetunes, no, f has only 1 value, exactly ./*
<zipp0> geekphreak: no, in ~/.ssh just have id_rsa       id_rsa.pub   known_hosts
<moetunes> Lint01:  the * is a wildcard for all files
<antIP> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509259/
<moetunes> Lint01:  the * is a wildcard for all files in the current dir
<Lint01> for i in ./*; do echo $i; done prints ./*
<dhiry2k> how to cross compile for armel in i386
<geohacker> lucent: okay. i'm there.
<moetunes> Lint01:  the print bit at the end isn't necessary
<Guest81622> jj
<Lint01> "prints ./*" is not a part of command
<Lint01> can please tell me a real way??
<geekphreak> zipp0: is this your ssh server
<moetunes> Lint01:  it works here
<rww> antIP: Open Software Sources, click the Third-Party Software (not sure of the name), then uncheck the box next to the line mentioning "adam/ppa-name". It's not a valid PPA, hence the 404 error.
<zipp0> geekphreak: on my ssh server have authorized_keys  known_hosts in .ssh/
<Ziber> If i had a user to a group, do I have to reload anything for it to take effect?
<largo> I've just noticed 2 amazing things (*sarcasm*)
<moetunes> Lint01:  are you using bash for the environment?
<geekphreak> zipp0: is this your ssh server/
<Lint01> GNU bash, version 4.1.5(1)-release
<zipp0> geekphreak: when i ssh to the server in LAN by key, it's ok
<largo> 1) the "Compress..." option in the GUI adds the contents of soft linked folders to the archive.  2) it only uses 1 thread, so 7 of my "cores" are sitting idle.
<rww> Ziber: if the user's logged in, they need to log out and back again.
<geekphreak> ok
<zipp0> geekphreak: but, when i ssh to that server from external interface, it's not ok
<Ziber> rww: ah, alright, thanks
<largo> both of these are really wrongheaded, in my opinion, to put it mildly. :(
<zipp0> geekphreak: http://pastie.org/1209008
<zipp0> geekphreak: and now, i'm in LAN, so i can connect to that server to check it
<RRU_Sciguy> largo: ubuntu uses both my cores....
<largo> RRU_Sciguy: the "Compress..." option?
<zipp0> geekphreak: when i try to type the passwd to connect, i get an error as failed
<geekphreak> zipp0: do this open terminal
<largo> because I have a hyper-threaded quad core, and 7 of the 8 "cores" are sitting idle, while 1 is pegged at 100% doing the compression.
<furi> guys, quick question
<largo> or at least the tarring before it gets to the actual compression.
<geekphreak> zipp0: type sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep ssh
<antIP> rww: I must have accidentally added those lines in there while trying to add a resource. I'm such a noob. Thanks. I appreciate it.
<Lint01> largo, tar/gzip is not multithreaded
<furi> when using TSC for VNC, do you have to fill the domain and client hostname fields?
<rww> antIP: no problem
<RRU_Sciguy> largo: then the compression prog doesn't support multithreaded processing
<fridgerator> running commands from the command line only use one core
<fridgerator> generally
<RRU_Sciguy> even though the OS kernel may support it, the program has to support it also to use it
<listerdl> n00b question but if I clone my ubuntu drive and burn onto another machine's partition will it be indentical * there is also a seperate SWAP partition as well.....
<furi> just repeating really fast, because i've been working for a good 3 hours trying to get this working: when using TSC for VNC, do you have to fill the domain and client hostname fields?
<Lint01> listerdl, yes
<largo> well, that answers the first question.
<RRU_Sciguy> listerdl: in theory yes, but will it be a working copy is the q
<largo> which brings us to the second... why would it add the contents of shortcuts?
<largo> I simply want a shortcut to that folder... not to act as though it's really there.
<Lint01> how to perform a command for each file in directory?
<RRU_Sciguy> that;s how it was programmed
<listerdl> Lint01: thanks - RRU_Sciguy: how do you mean a working copy?
<maco> Lint01: for i in $(ls dir) ; do cat "$i" ; done
<RRU_Sciguy> listerdl: will it RUM
<largo> so I have links on my desktop to some of my other drives etc... and suddenly when I'm compressing my home folder it starts adding hundreds of GB of files from other drives etc simply because of some shortcuts on my desktop.
<Lint01> are $() like ``?
<RRU_Sciguy> *run
<maco> Lint01: yes, but nestable
<zipp0> geekphreak: http://pastie.org/1209197
<maco> Lint01: i *have* done for loops inside for loops with them
<santhu1984> hi
<OneMillionDollar> is there a ubuntu version of google earth ?
<listerdl> Lint01: i guess only one way to find out.
<furi> repeating once again; i really need the help: when using TSC (Terminal Server Client) for VNC, do you have to fill the domain and client hostname fields?
<maco> OneMillionDollar: yes, google earth runs fine on ubuntu
<RRU_Sciguy> unless the hw is identical, then the installed drivers may not work
<maco> OneMillionDollar: ok not totally fine... depending on your graphics card you may need to grab Google Earth version 5.1 because 5.2 crashes for some
<zipp0> geekphreak: omg, i tried ssh to that server at 7:00 AM and 8:00AM but i can't see it in log file
<Lint01> maco, no, it outputs pieces of filenames with spaces :(
<maco> Lint01: pieces of filenames with spaces?
<zipp0> geekphreak: i tried ssh to that server in Oct 7, but i didn't exactly time
<Lint01> maco, yes, like a // file // name instead of "a file name"
<zipp0> geekphreak: i mean in Oct 7, i connected from external interface
<RRU_Sciguy> fil e1.doc is an example I think
<geekphreak> ok
<OneMillionDollar> i can't see the google earth version
<maco> Lint01: ahh ok. you use spaces. in that case you probably need to use "find" instead of ls, since it has an option to split differently
<OneMillionDollar> anyway i just install and see
<furi> please, can someone help me?
<geekphreak> zipp0: afaik logs are created on server side, so log of you connecting to someone else ssh server, would be there  not on your pc
<Lint01> how to tell find not to recurse?
<maco> OneMillionDollar: the package will pull the newest (which last i checked was 5.2).  if it doesnt work, you can manually get 5.1's installer from google
<GreenCult> hi all
<RRU_Sciguy> furi: im guessing you have to fill everything in
<GreenCult> how i can disable ipv6 on 8.04 LTS??
<OneMillionDollar> i download from google website
<zipp0> geekphreak: on my laptop dont have path /var/log/auth.log
<zipp0> geekphreak: i'm using fedora, but my server's using ubuntu
<OneMillionDollar> i use add/remove application to search for google earth it doesn't show
<rww> !earth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<geekphreak> zipp0: dont use/care about fedora :)
<geekphreak> zipp0: they might be in different place on it
<Ziber> I'm attempting to set up Samba share, in order to publically share with windows computers on my home lan. I want to set full read/write access, without a password. How can I do this?
<zipp0> geekphreak: :(
<fridgerator> Ziber did you read the samba wiki page before coming here?
<geekphreak> Ziber: write access is not recommeneded
<bullgard4> "~$ dlocate fprintf; manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fprintf.3.gz" What does »manpages-dev« stand for and mean?
<zipp0> geekphreak: i run locate auth.log, but haven't result
<Ziber> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lint01> how to tell find not to recurse directories?
<RRU_Sciguy> Ziber: steps to solve any problem: check documentation>google>ask
<RedSingularity> Is it safe to remove glib from the system?  It says it needs to remove an awful amount of other applications in order to complete the process.  I want to reinstall glib though.
<zipp0> geekphreak: it's /var/log/secure :)
<Guest81622> try download google earth
<JWebb22> hey everyone I need help
<RRU_Sciguy> just checked, they have free version for linux
<JWebb22> I tried to dual-boot ubuntu with windows xp and I messed up :(
<pie_time> geekphreak, i forwarded port 5900 on my router to the vnc server. its still not working. what am i doing wrong?
<RRU_Sciguy> http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/
<zipp0> geekphreak: http://pastie.org/1209199
<geekphreak> Ziber: you can use net command, or just right click folder>> sharing option
<OddJoe> my sound is very low. How do I get alsa installed and working?
<Lint01> !ask | JWebb22
<ubottu> JWebb22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Blue1> JWebb22: how so?
<zipp0> geekphreak: i connected to 2 linux server in this morning
<geekphreak> pie_time: is it enabled on windows side, and he has not disabled it?
<GreenCult> how i can disable ipv6 on 8.04 LTS??
<GreenCult> how can I disable ipv6 on 8.04 LTS??
<pie_time> geekphreak, both computers are ubuntu and they are both in front of me
<Blue1> GreenCult: why would you want to do that, and that release is so old, it's not supported any more, afaik
<foo> I unplugged a sata drive and plugged it back in. Anyway to "reset my drives" or something? I am getting errors when trying to fdisk -l /dev/sda it
<JWebb22> Well the installation to Winxp seemed to work fine, but when it booted up again, I'm stuck with a terminal like screen
<Blue1> JWebb22: you can try this:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=314  but YMMV applies
<RRU_Sciguy> im guessing you are seeing the boot screen
<Lint01> how to tell find not to recurse directories?
<geekphreak> pie_time: disable firestarter, try again
<RRU_Sciguy> JWebb22: is this similar to the screen you mentioned? http://www.davestechsupport.com/blog/images/grub.png
<geekphreak> pie_time: temp. ok, not perm
<rww> RedSingularity: not really, no.
<pie_time> geekphreak, already did that
<Ziber> When I try to mount it on another server, it prompts me for a password...
<pie_time> geekphreak, well i stopped the firewall
<JWebb22> RRU_Sciguy: No I'm not getting that
<JWebb22> I can't explain it honestly... You know like command prompt....? It's just a flashing cursor
<RRU_Sciguy> no idea how to help you  then :(
<geekphreak> JWebb22: aint that windows question?
<JWebb22> nothing happens, but it varies if I have a flash drive with ubuntu on it. I also believe it has GRUB on it as well
<geekphreak> Ziber: add user sudo smbpasswd -a username
<Blue1> JWebb22: re-installing grub is worth a try, so the link I previously sent
<RRU_Sciguy> and no geekphreak, i got that when the installation went sour on my first try
<OddJoe> hey all: how do I get sound working for a nivida 6150se +430?
<JWebb22> geekphreak: I don't know... It is ubuntu installed
<Ziber> geekphreak: ... Hm? I need to create a user for it?
<RedSingularity> rww:  Not safe you mean?
<RRU_Sciguy> nividia is a graphics driver..............
<Blue1> OddJoe: hmm i think that is a graphics card
<pie_time> geekphreak, what can i do sir
<rww> RedSingularity: correct. Rather a lot of the system depends on it.
<geekphreak> Ziber: you need to add samba users yes
<HomeBoy> Im trying to create a 32 bit windows 7 virtual machine using Virtualbox on 64 bit Linux 10.04 host. It fails with a message about EFI Shell version 2.1? Any help appreciated
<rww> RedSingularity: why do you need to reinstall it?
<geekphreak> pie_time: running out of ideas mate
<RedSingularity> rww:  I am working on a bug report and i think there may be an error in the package so I ant to install a fresh one.
<RedSingularity> rww:  *want*
<aurilliance> I want to install GMA for my netbook, but first need to know what graphics chipset I have. How do I find this out in ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> aurilliance: lscpi will usually tell you
<geekphreak> pie_time: last question
<aurilliance> tonyyarusso, thanks
<geekphreak> pie_time: have you really enabled "share my desktop option"
<rww> RedSingularity: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagenamegoeshere
<tonyyarusso> aurilliance: might want to pipe it to grep VGA to narrow down your search.
<rww> I don't think that requires dependent removal.
<JWebb22> Blue1: Do I have to take off all the ubuntu stuff?
<RedSingularity> rww:  Let me see......
<JWebb22> from the flash drive I mean
<Blue1> JWebb22: not sure what you mean by "take off all the ubuntu stuff"
<OddJoe> Blue1: its my onboard video/sound card.
<aurilliance> tonyyarusso, "No command 'lscpi' found"
<RedSingularity> rww:  A reinstall seems not to touch the other packages.  I will try it out on this bug.  Thanks :)
<JWebb22> Blue1: Like how you make a livecd, I put it on the flash drive
<Blue1> OddJoe: well nvida 6150 is a graphics card
<rww> aurilliance: lspci, tonyyarusso made a typo.
<Blue1> JWebb22: you can boot off the the usb drive, and do the same thing
<tonyyarusso> aurilliance: rww is right
<aurilliance> rww, thanks :)
<JWebb22> Blue1: Also, I want to note that when I don't have said flash drive hooked in, I get an error GRUB rescue prompt
<shiftingcontrol> i executed dmesg|tail and i restarted my sys but my pen drive is not detecting
<Blue1> OddJoe: maybe this?  00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)
<Blue1> OddJoe: oops this:  00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<geekphreak> shiftingcontrol: wierd
<OddJoe> Blue1: How would I install that and get my sound working?
<shiftingcontrol> geekmzphreak:dude i dont knw,bt i restarted multiple ty
<geekphreak> shiftingcontrol: in terminal type sudo lsusb
<JWebb22> Blue1: to be specific, it says ""error: file not found.... grub rescue"
<Blue1> OddJoe: it depends on what type of sound card you have:  lspci | grep Audio
<geekphreak> shiftingcontrol: also sudo fdisk -l
<Blue1> JWebb22: from the flash drive?
<Guest81622> use adobe air
<geekphreak> shiftingcontrol: see the pen drive?
<JWebb22> Blue1: That's if the flash drive is not plugged in
<tomoyuki28jp> Is there a cli network management tool?
<shiftingcontrol> geekphreak:Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<geekphreak> tomoyuki28jp: nm-tool
<Blue1> JWebb22: you can try the fix I suggested, that has worked well in recovering things, after a windows hiccup...
<tomoyuki28jp> geekphreak: i will look into it. thanks!!
<shiftingcontrol> geekphreak:Disk /dev/sdb: 4012 MB, 4012900352 bytes
<shiftingcontrol> 124 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1019 cylinders
<shiftingcontrol> Units = cylinders of 7688 * 512 = 3936256 bytes
<shiftingcontrol> Disk identifier: 0x00008f00
<shiftingcontrol> Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table
<FloodBot3> shiftingcontrol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JWebb22> Blue1: I already have the livecd on my flash drive :/
<Blue1> OddJoe: did you find your audio card?
<pie_time> where is that option geekphreak
<Blue1> JWebb22: fine just boot off of the flash drive and follow the directions
<OddJoe> Blue1: how would I check which it is lspci or grep?
<tomoyuki28jp> geekphreak: What's the package name? no package named 'nm-tool'.
<Blue1> OddJoe: lspci | grep Audio
<JWebb22> Blue1: I can't really get as far as booting it off the flash drive.
<geekphreak> tomoyuki28jp:it should already be there, open terminal type nm-tool, get anything/
<pie_time> can anyone please tell me how to rename my computer
<Blue1> OddJoe: that's what you need just copy and paste into a terminal window, and copy and paste result back here.
<bullgard4> "~$ dlocate fprintf; manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fprintf.3.gz" What does »manpages-dev« stand for and mean?
<tomoyuki28jp> geekphreak: ah, there is. thanks!
<JWebb22> Blue1: If the flash drive is plugged in, nothing happens but shows a flashing cursor.
<geekphreak> be right back
<shiftingcontrol> geekphreak:http://paste.ubuntu.com/509277/
<Blue1> pie_time: you can do that by edditing /etc/hostname
<OddJoe> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Blue1> OddJoe: okay you have the same setup I do.
<moetunes> !hostname | pie_time
<ubottu> pie_time: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<JWebb22> Blue1: You think the reason it does that is because I have GRUB on that same flashdrive?
<othniel> hi all
<othniel> have any of you tried pinguyos
<othniel> ?
<Blue1> JWebb22: well if it finds grub on a usb drive, it should boot that first, then you can use the flash drive to fix the hard disc as indicated.
<othniel> its awesome
<bazhang> othniel, offtopic here
<othniel> PinguyOs ...........is awesome for newbies try it out spread the love
<othniel> oh sorry
<bazhang> othniel, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Blue1> OddJoe: 10.04?  32 bit or 64 bit system?
<JWebb22> Blue1: ok apparently I don't have grub on my flash drive... It's nothing but windows stuff now
<OddJoe> Blue1: ok, so how do I get the sound working. I also tryed the video drivers from nvidia, it gave me a X server running error.
<OddJoe> 10.04 32 bit
<Blue1> JWebb22: okay I am quite confused, I thought you said you had the livecd on a flash drive.
<JWebb22> Blue1: I thought I did too.... Ok so I have to put livecd on the flash drive, as well as grub?
<Blue1> OddJoe: it works right from the get go, but you should get the drivers in the repo, not the site.
<rww> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<OddJoe> Blue1: where do I download the repo drivers?
<X99> hello everyone
<testlongnickkkkk> hello
<Dreaman> new kernel 2.6.35 inastall ubuntu 10.04-1 lts
<Blue1> JWebb22: no.  the process of of creating a putting the livecd onto a flash drive (System/Admin/Startup Disc Creator) will make the usb drive bootable so it will have grub already installed, to boot up the flash drive.
<X99> who can give me a number of ubuntu one?
<JWebb22> Blue1: I mean I had to have ubuntu livecd on there to partition the hard drive
<Blue1> JWebb22: yes
<bazhang> X99, a number?
<X99> yes
<bazhang> X99, explain
<Blue1> OddJoe: System/Administration/Hardware Drivers
<tomoyuki28jp> geekphreak: With nm-tool, how can I choose a network and connect/disconnect it? The man page has almost no info.
<X99> wait
<JWebb22> Blue1: Ok, so format the flash drive and put ubuntu live on there, right?
<JWebb22> Blue1: Or do I have to leave the windows stuff there
<X99> Ubuntu One Basic  this
<bazhang> #ubuntuone X99
<Blue1> JWebb22: no need to preformat it, the Startup disc createor will do all that.  any contents on the flash drive however, would vanish.
<X99>  searching..
<Blue1> JWebb22: oh wait, you're using windows or linux to create the flash drive?
<bazhang> X99, /join #ubuntuone
<JWebb22> Blue1: I'm currently using someone else's computer under windows
<Blue1> JWebb22: dang it, I have never created a startup flash drive in windows...
<JWebb22> Blue1: Wait... do you want me to show you what I'm getting, or are you getting the idea
<tomoyuki28jp> geekphreak: It seems like the nm-tool only tells us the current available networks and no feature to connect/disconnect to a certain network??
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net for the windows version JWebb22
<bullgard4> "~$ dlocate fprintf; manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fprintf.3.gz" What does »manpages-dev« stand for and mean?
<Blue1> JWebb22: I thought you were using a livecd and wanted to put that onto the flash drive, easy -- honestly I don't know how to do it in windows sorry
<rww> bullgard4: the package that manpage is from
<OddJoe> brb reboot
<rww> !info manpages-dev | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.23-1 (lucid), package size 1510 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<JWebb22> Blue1: That's fine. I know how to. I'm just not completely sure it will work
<Blue1> anyone know how to put livecd onto a flash drive, from windows?
<Blue1> JWebb22: dang it man, I just don't have that knowledge - sorry
<moetunes> Blue1:  look at the pendrivelinux site
<bazhang> Blue1, yes from the link I gave
<xangua> Blue1: tried unetbootin¿
<JWebb22> Blue1: I know how to create a live cd in windows... It's actually how I got ununtu on there in the first place lol
<pie_time> i still cant get vnc to work :'(
<Blue1> xangua: this is for JWebb22
<xangua> (00:54:21) xangua: Blue1: tried unetbootin¿ JWebb22
<JWebb22> Blue1: But ahh I also have the windows xp disk
<JWebb22> Blue1: I just can't make it to the boot screen
<Blue1> JWebb22: okay now totally confused.   ru trying to install windows or linux?
<Blue1> JWebb22: you should  be able to fix that with the usb flash drive, as indicated.
<JWebb22> Blue1: At first I was trying to dual boot windows xp with ubuntu installed first
<Blue1> JWebb22: private message ok?
<JWebb22> ok
<RedSingularity> How can I have a user send me a file of their CPU usage?  Direct "top" to a file?  Or is there a better way?
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for your help.
<lucent> RedSingularity: top manual page tells me much about -b and -n
<HomeBoy> Im trying to create a 32 bit windows 7 virtual machine using Virtualbox on 64 bit Linux 10.04 host. It fails with a message about EFI Shell version 2.1? Any help appreciated
<RedSingularity> lucent:  But does it give you good vibes?
<lucent> RedSingularity: kind of a purple auora...
<OddJoe> 0.0
<RedSingularity> lucent excellent then I will check it out.  Thanks :)
<lucent> top -bn1 | pastebinit -a lucent #http://pastebin.com/gwQ5TAXq
<lucent> note I have pastebinit installed
<RedSingularity> lucent:  That was the answer!!  Thanks again :) :) :)
<Scunizi> lucent: what's the -a switch for pasteinit?
<Scunizi> *pastebinit
<lucent> Scunizi: it authenticates that lucent is explaining the manual page options to other users in IRC chat
<javahorn> seen idea4good
<lucent> Scunizi: I was being rude, "Author"
<lucent> A - for - Author :)
<javahorn> !seen idea4good
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Scunizi> lucent: ah.. ok.. tried looking in the man pages first but there aren't any on my machine.
<Guest67223> okay... I've been trying to get Fallout to work under wine.. it installs ok from the ISO, but when I try to run it.. it shows the "please stand by" screen.. and then just ejects me to the gnome desktop
<Scunizi> lucent: perhaps because I had neglected to install it on this machine .. :/
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I installed kubuntu-desktop yesterday just to try it out, and now i wanna get rid of it. apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop wont do, because all the with-coming software will still be on my ubuntu system. How do i get rid of all kubuntu-desktops dependencies?
<xangua> !puregnome | ChrisBuchholz
<ubottu> ChrisBuchholz: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<geekphreak> ChrisBuchholz: you wana remove linux or just kubuntu package?
<kning> test
<geekphreak> failed
<lucent> Scunizi: I'm mean tonight, sorry for my actions just then.
<ChrisBuchholz> xangua: thanks
<rudy__> hello
<kning> 中文 ？
<geekphreak> hi rudy__
<psycho_oreos> !cn | kning
<Scunizi> lucent: I had caught that .. no worries..
<ubottu> kning: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ChrisBuchholz> geekphreak: just kubuntu and its dependencies. I'd like my gnome back without all those kde apps :P
<bazhang> kning, #ubuntu-cn
<rudy__> why doesn't Fallout 1 work under wine
<geekphreak> ChrisBuchholz: ok
<geekphreak> bazhang: howdy
<bazhang> rudy__, it does
<rudy__> well then h ow come it shows me the "please stand by" and then just exits to the dekstop
<rudy__> it doesn't actually load the game
<rudy__> it just exits out
<rudy__> no error messag
<lucent> rudy__: kind of veering off-topic, should ask WINE people not Ubuntu, or discuss on Ubuntu forums for gamers
<lucent> this IRC is maybe not the best place to discuss?
<rudy__> where's the ubuntu forum for gamers
<Scunizi> rudy__: www.ubuntuforums.org  .. register .. look for the link
<bazhang> rudy__, works here. check #winehq
<titan-ark> hey! I am having trouble with Rhythmbox, can anyone help me with it?
<mattcodes> relatively new to using linux in desktop scenarios. so I've downloaded elicpse.tar.gz and opened it in the archive manager, since this isnt an apt-get install I wondering what the best place to extract to (best practice)?
<tonyyarusso> mattcodes: and why aren't you using apt?
<moetunes> mattcodes:  maybe /usr/src
<xangua> why not install from repository mattcodes¿
<mattcodes> because I want the version for JS development (there are several eclipse packages) I dont think the repositories will have these builds?
<tonyyarusso> mattcodes: I'd extract it in my $HOME normally.
<mattcodes> or is there a simple way to check?
<moetunes> !checkinstall | mattcodes this is a good idea
<ubottu> mattcodes this is a good idea: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<mattcodes> /usr/src seems to have linux headers in it. maybe /usr/local/eclipse?
<titan-ark> anyone? help with rhythmbox?
<moetunes> or /usr/local/src
<Scunizi> titan-ark: ask a question other then .. help
<titan-ark> Scunizi, okay. well all of a sudden after  a reboot it does not show me radio or add stations!
<titan-ark> tried googling couldn find anything.
<Scunizi> titan-ark: perhaps someone else can answer that one.. most of the time I'm on kde and use amorak .. use it on gnome too.
<lucent> titan-ark: you may try reinstalling   'sudo apt-get install --reinstall rhythmbox'
<titan-ark> lucent, i tried uninstall and install but its the same :(
<titan-ark> Scunizi, okay :) thank you
<tt> hello
<lucent> titan-ark: I can't find where the presets are stored
<oracle> i need a gui music player with ability to cut cue files and convert on the fly
<titan-ark> lucent, Thanks for trying. this is how rhythmbox is turning up for me http://imagebin.org/117696
<lucent> titan-ark: I think it might all be in gconf
<RedSingularity> Alright boys, time for some tequila shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<geekphreak> titan-ark: other thing, open rhythmbox, click edit /plugins, make sure it is enabled
<Scunizi> I hope it's not Jose Q.  you'll end up praying to the porcelin gods
<RedSingularity> Scunizi:  El Espolon!
<titan-ark> lucent, well I am a linux noob, I dunno how to play with gconf :P
<lucent> I'm pro, and it's still dizzying
<lucent> titan-ark: gconf-editor is a UI tool, could try that. It's possible to break your configuration in fascinating never before imagined ways with that tool
<titan-ark> geekphreak, my plugins tab shows this: http://imagebin.org/117698
<titan-ark> dont seem internet radio!
<geekphreak> titan-ark: just enable all ;)
<Scunizi> titan-ark: in your home directory there is probably a hidden file for rhythmbox.. rename that and restart the app and see if it acts they way it use to..
<geekphreak> titan-ark: then apt-get it !!
<geekphreak> titan-ark: look in synaptic, there is a plugin for it there
<titan-ark> lucent, geekphreak, okay shall try em one by one :)
<anodesni> Hi, I'm using openbox, but want to use the dual screen utility of gnome. Does anybody know how the package is called?
<geekphreak> titan-ark: apt-get install rhythmbox-radio-browser
<RedSingularity> Ubuntu Free Chat room please??????????
<uLinux> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> !ot | RedSingularity
<ubottu> RedSingularity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lucent> anodesni: gnome-display-properties ?
<RedSingularity> uLinux , rww :  Good man!  Thanks again :)
<lucent> anodesni: it's just a front end for xrandr though, check out 'xrandr'
<anodesni> lucent, I know, but I don't want to use my keyboard
<lucent> oh good luck then
<anodesni> and I'm too lazy to make an entry for xrandr in my openbox menu
<OneMillionDollar> i tried 5.1 and 5.2 google earth and both crashed
<lucent> xrandr is useful for things like reverse projection :)
<OneMillionDollar> why oh why google
<OneMillionDollar> they used linux version of os for their phone
<OneMillionDollar> why cna't they have a better support for ubuntu
<santhu1984> hi
 * Scunizi hears a pin drop
<santhu1984> can any one suggest a channel for android developer
<bazhang> #android
<santhu1984> but how to get identified
<santhu1984> to that
<bazhang> register
<rww> ubottu: tell santhu1984 about register
<ubottu> santhu1984, please see my private message
<bazhang>  /join #freenode
<Scunizi> bazhang: this has got to be the calm before the storm on 10.10.10
<rww> Scunizi: very much so
<bazhang> Scunizi, join -release-party for the storm
<uLinux> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<rww> more of a river right now
<rww> maybe a stream
<bazhang> well creek
<Scunizi> been there in the past.. I'll pass..
<lucent> no one got it
<lucent> rww: perhaps, for a torrent ?
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all I'm a new linux (ubuntu 10.10) user and love it so far, I'm still in the stages of setting it up and was wondering if someone could help me
<lucent> my eyes are burning from leetspeak
<D3luSi0n4L> I'm using a custom image for my user profile image, and it shows on my about me page but not on my login page when my computer starts up or when i log off
<titan-ark> nothing seems to be working!
<uLinux> D3luSi0n4L: the final release isnt ready yet
<uLinux> i guess
<DexterLB> how do I get a list of all files in /usr/bin that are not part of any installed packages?
<D3luSi0n4L> I know I'm using RC1, i was just wondering if someone knew a fix to that
<lucent> DexterLB: unlikely that is even possible.
<D3luSi0n4L> uLinux do you know how to fix that?
<anodesni> DexterLB, write a perl script that uses synaptics log
<lonejack> hi, does somebody use epson stylus d92? Does it work?
<uLinux> D3luSi0n4L: no
<DexterLB> anodesni: erk perl
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok, do you have that problem?
<D3luSi0n4L> and i was thinking of maybe putting the image in the "Faces" directory but where is that located?
<DexterLB> anodesni: isn't it possible with a shell script? :P
<anodesni> DexterLB, you can try
<DexterLB> anodesni: so now first thing I have to get aptitude to give me a list of all files
<anodesni> DexterLB, why do you want to know that
<anodesni> what is you goal
<xx> test
<geekphreak> xx: we see you
<DexterLB> anodesni: by mistake I've put all my custom scripts in /usr/bin
<DexterLB> anodesni: and I want to move them to /usr/local/bin
<anodesni> DexterLB, and you dont have a copy of those scripts?
<D3luSi0n4L> can someone help me I'm the admin and it wont let me move images to the "faces" folder? it says permission required
<geekphreak> DexterLB: prob. sort by date?
<Syria> After installing compiz and changing its settings my keyboard shortcuts stopped working, reset to defaults did not solve the problem, please tell me how can I restore the settings to its original state.
<DexterLB> anodesni: well, you see, I *am* stupid :)
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: you're not the admin unless you use sudo before the command
<DexterLB> geekphreak: I have loads of installed packages after that
<Guest62135> somebody help how to created *.CHM file at ubuntu,what's software i need
<D3luSi0n4L> Scunizi, I'm a absolute noob to linux in general let alone ubuntu, I've used linux for literally maybe 48hours
<anodesni> DexterLB, maybe they have a different file permission, you can then recognize the script using ls -la
<tonyyarusso> Guest62135: first off, why on earth would you want to?
<lucent> Syria: compiz shortcuts are "more important" than your other shortcuts
<D3luSi0n4L> i appreciate the response, but maybe if you don't mind wouldnt mind helping me move the fil?
<DexterLB> anodesni: lemme try that
<Syria> lucent: Can you please export you settings file in compiz and transfer it to me?
<Guest62135> somebody help how to created *.CHM file at ubuntu,what's software i need
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: sure.. sudo cp /file/location/path /place/you/want/it
<lucent> Syria: it's just necessary to install simple-ccsm and go through removing all compiz shortcuts
<bazhang> Guest62135, thats a windows file format
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: for file in /usr/bin/*; do if ! dpkg -S $file; then echo $file; fi; done
<Guest62135> chm file impossible created at ubuntu?
<D3luSi0n4L> hmmm
<D3luSi0n4L> mind if i pm you?
<tonyyarusso> Guest62135: Why would you want to??
<lucent> Syria: and no, I'm not interested to spend hours doing that ;)
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: better in the channel for all to learn
<bazhang> Guest62135, no, its a windows file format
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<D3luSi0n4L> im just a little unsure on the command
<Guest62135> ok thanks guy
<D3luSi0n4L> the file is husk,jpg in my download folder
<D3luSi0n4L> & the location is
<D3luSi0n4L> usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<Syria> lucent: Spend hours doing what? I mean you can export the settings in one click only.
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: location is ~/Download and you want it in /usr/share/pixmaps/faces right?
<Scunizi> d3
<D3luSi0n4L> ya
<lucent> Syria: hours to make compiz work, then remove shortcuts, export, send to you
<D3luSi0n4L> the file is husk,jpg in my download folder
<lucent> it's not set up here like you want
<D3luSi0n4L> usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<D3luSi0n4L> is where i need it to go
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: ok.. sudo cp ~/Download /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: sorry.. mistake
<Syria> lucent: No dude give me the same settings you are using now.
<D3luSi0n4L> no file?
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: Though that seems to include anything that's a symlink. Let me try to refine it.
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: ok.. sudo cp ~/Download/husk.jpg /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
<Guest62135> but at ubuntu we have xCHM to read this file,i'm sorry im newbie, i think i can created also at my ubuntu,thanks guy
<Syria> lucent: I am not that rude to ask you for this. :$
<D3luSi0n4L> awesome
<lucent> Syria: anyhow simple-cssm is the program for you
<D3luSi0n4L> ty ill try it now
<DexterLB> Jordan_U: some of my scripts are symlinks
<lucent> good luck Syria
<D3luSi0n4L> in the terminal right?
<DexterLB> ...
<Syria> lucent: Thnx dude.
<uLinux> how to bind ctrl++ to a command on irssi
<uLinux> sry ot
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: yes
<rww> uLinux: #irssi is usually helpful to me :)
<D3luSi0n4L> `hmm no such directory?
<D3luSi0n4L> is it download or downloads?
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: That's going to make things difficult. The command I gave can help you greatly narrow down the possibilities.
<uLinux> rww: everybody is sleeping:P
<D3luSi0n4L> it shows download in my directory tree
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: sorry downloads
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: Do the symlinks happen to be all be to a particular directory?
<pksadiq> uLinux , they are Not exactly, but acting so :)
<DexterLB> mostly
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm still
<DexterLB> i can isolate most of them
<D3luSi0n4L> cannot stat ~ home/****/downloads/husk.jpg
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: are you typing "home" as well as using ~?
<anodesni> How can I change the main screen with xrandr, i.e. the one with the panel?
<D3luSi0n4L> nope just -  sudo cp ~/downloads/husk.jpg /usr/share/pixmaps/faces
 * DexterLB has an idea...
<D3luSi0n4L> oooh
<D3luSi0n4L> its "Husk.jpg" not husk.jpg
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: capital D on downloads
<D3luSi0n4L> maybe case-sensative?
<D3luSi0n4L> ok
<rww> yes case sensitive
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: This should have many fewer false positives, though there are still some like /usr/bin/[.
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: for file in /usr/bin/*; do target=$(readlink -f $file); if ! dpkg -S $target > /dev/null 2>&1; then echo $file; fi; done
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm no error, lemme see if it worked
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: linux is case sensitive. it's also dealing with file names without spaces.. if you need a space use an underscore
<titan-ark> Okay, I guess Il just stick to grooveshark or shoutcast for now. Need to get back to work :( Thanks for your help Scunizi, lucent, geekphreak
<D3luSi0n4L> Scunizi: ok awesome, thank you it worked and thanks for the tips
<D3luSi0n4L> Scunizi: what time should we expect final release? its 10.10 here now but i imagine during the day?
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: must be tired.. that last scentence didn't make any sense.. It's hard dealing with spaces in files names.. use an underscore instead..
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: just keep updating it.. release date is scheduled for 10.10.10
<D3luSi0n4L> ok just
<D3luSi0n4L> update-manager -d
<D3luSi0n4L> correct?
<DexterLB> Jordan_U: that was what I was going to come up with but in a slightly different syntax
<DexterLB> Jordan_U: it works thanks
<Scunizi> D3luSi0n4L: no.. update, upgrade, dist-upgrade.. as long as you're already on 10.10.. for 10.04 look in the upgrade manager for the trigger
<Jordan_U> DexterLB: You're welcome.
<kaco> morning
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok ill probably just check later to see if its released
<dxrt> hi guys, I'm trying to setup ntp to sync my time using a cronjob.. would this command /usr/sbin/ntpd -q -u ntp:ntp be suitable to update?
<D3luSi0n4L> ill brb, gotta log off and see if putting the image in faces worked
<Kuba> oO, why is 10.10 lacking aptitude? :O
<Kuba> I mean in the default install of course
<Blue1> !pendrive
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm
<D3luSi0n4L> no luck still on login page both accounts show default user image? =/
<D3luSi0n4L> any guesses anyone?
<Jordan_U> Kuba: To save space on the LiveCD.
<llutz_> Kuba: they want to save a few MB cd-space
<jumbers> Somehow I doubt that it will be out for at least 36 hours or so, it's only just barely 10/9 in parts of the US
<Kuba> haha, stoned
<D3luSi0n4L> Scunizi: any ideas?
<Kuba> Can I make usb startup disk 10.10 with 10.04?
<jumbers> Yes
<Blue1> !flashdrive
<Guest60148> Hi. I'm running badblocks on a hard drive, and I find alot of badblocks. Could someone help me with: How do I check how many blocks my hdd have. The bad blocks that badblocks marks, are these going to be recognized by the filesystem that I put on the disk at a later time?
<Blue1> where is the information on how to install the livecd iso onto a flash drive, from windows?
<Kuba> If I install dome packages during live cd would they be installed on hard drive after installing ubuntu?
<lucent> Blue1: I suggest using 'unetbootin'
<llutz_> !usb > Blue1
<uLinux> <+Dirm> don't think it's possible
<bazhang> Kuba, no
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<Kuba> bazhang: thanks
<lucent> Guest60148: best advice is that you consult the drive manufacturer for a low level scan utility
<lucent> Guest60148: also, your data kiss it goodbye.
<lucent> hope you have backups.
<bifor> hola
<Guest60148> lucent, nah, no problem. Its a clean disk. I just bought it. So I should get it exchanged instead for a new one by the company I bought it from?
<Guest60148> ... instead of trying to mark the blocks as bad in the filesystem.
<alex88> good morning..i'm having troubles with flash player in chrome.. sometimes the flash videos goes white.. and i have to restart browser to make it working again..any clue?
<lucent> Guest60148: bad blocks indicates a transport level corruption issue (bad cable, kernel driver, etc.) or your harddisk is bad
<lucent> neither are reasonable to "work around" using baddblocks marking
<lucent> drives contain extra spare blocks not accessible from linux based utils, you need the mfg utility
<lucent> basically from experience I'm suggesting that this is a lower level issue than can be addressed by Ubuntu OS space :)
<Blue1> lucent: I will look that up thanks
<yohan14> what does the --prefix=/usr/local/... signifiy when used with ./configure?
<lucent> Blue1: if you're messing about with 10.10 livecd on usb please join #ubuntu+1 and report how it goes, I would like to know
<Guest60148> lucent, ok, thanks for the suggestions.
<D3luSi0n4L> hey I'm also having a little troulbe wth an icon, I'm using Smuxi and when i pin to desktop the icon goes ot a blank white page?
<llutz_> yohan14: things will be installed relative to that prefix, like binaries to /usr/local/bin
<yohan14> llutz_: so when i compile program xx from source should i do --prefix=/usr/local or --prefix/usr/local/xx ?
<llutz_> yohan14: ...=/usr/local   is fine
<yohan14> llutz_: thanks
<santhu1984> hi
<santhu1984> i am getting error
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone?
<santhu1984> like
<santhu1984> #android :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<llutz_> !checkinstall > yohan14 consider to use this when compiling own stuff
<ubottu> yohan14, please see my private message
<bazhang> !register | santhu1984
<ubottu> santhu1984: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Exploiter> santhu1944 type /nickserv register Email Password
<Exploiter> when ever you loggin, type /nickserv identify password
<rww> Some clients don't support /nickserv. Consider recommending /msg nickserv instead.
<Exploiter> ohh he quit alredy..!!
<lucent> talking to ... everyone but the person who asked, now ... yeah
<Exploiter> -_-
<Eryn_1983_FL> hey peps
<Eryn_1983_FL> peeps
<Blue1> lucent: I am trying to talk jweb22 through the process atm thanks for your help
<lucent> kept waiting for the fail to end.
<Eryn_1983_FL>  how do i fix the  ecryptfs stuff for my /home
<lucent> sure Blue1 glad I was of some use
<Eryn_1983_FL> it is no longer doing it automatically when i login through the  login manager?
<Blue1> lucent: glad you were thhere - I havne't done windows in over 5 years.
<D3luSi0n4L> lucent mabe if you dont mind, I need a little help wth some small problems?
 * RedSingularity is away: Away at the moment, be back soon.
<lucent> D3luSi0n4L: little blue pills help. privmsg, we can discuss canadian meds?
<D3luSi0n4L> 1. the Smuxi IRC cilent icon when pinned to my desktop changed to a blank white page and 2. the user icon i set in "about me" doesnt how up o nthe login page?
<bazhang> !away > RedSingularity
<ubottu> RedSingularity, please see my private message
<lucent> this should be entertaining. More people having trouble making the posted USB livecd process work.
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. How do i find which module is my wifi module?
<lucent> ChrisBuchholz: I don't know of a sure-fire way, there is the way I do it... find out its desgination in 'lspci' output
<santhu1984> hi
<lucent> then google search to find out what driver most people are using
<Exploiter> here he comes again..
<bazhang> !register | santhu1984
<ubottu> santhu1984: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * lucent presses "resume" on the remote-o-fail
<santhu1984> when i get registered i am not getting any mail
<furryotter> I have an ftp server running and I have a directory /ftp/download and under it I want the directory /backups listed under /ftp/download/backups. What kind of link am I looking for?
<santhu1984> from free node
<bazhang> santhu1984, /join #freenode
<santhu1984> ya
<ChrisBuchholz> lucent: okay, thanks
<santhu1984> i am on +freenode
<bazhang> santhu1984, ask there, not here
<santhu1984> but i want to join android developer chat
<llutz_> furryotter: mount --bind ....
<bazhang> santhu1984, so ask for help in #freenode NOt here
<santhu1984> ok
<cxpm144> How can I make Ubuntu's isntallation files bootable from an external drive without repartitioning or reformatting it?
<furryotter> llutz_: should I put that in fstab if I want it on startup?
<llutz_> furryotter: yes
<Blue1> lucent: he's at the unetbootin creation now - keep your eyes crossed.  err I mean fingers!
<ChrisBuchholz> lucent: i can see that i have the proprietary driver broadcom sta wifi driver enabled, so that must be it, right? How do i find its module name?
<goer> Some help pls. http://pastebin.com/aXvaWYdJ  Unless there is a .deb package?
<lucent> Blue1: my eyes have been crossed since reading D3luSi0n4L nickname
<Blue1> lucent: oh yeah that would do it....
<D3luSi0n4L> lol
<lucent> ChrisBuchholz: broadcom stuff? it depends on which kernel, I think. The exact module names have changed recently
<D3luSi0n4L> if someone can help me with some minor problems please let me know
<cxpm144> Does UNetBootIn work with Ubuntu without formatting a usb drive?
<Blue1> cxpm144: we're about to find out....
<Kuba> Can You point me to some good resources on disadvantages of LVM?
<ChrisBuchholz> lucent: i can only find bcm5974 in lsmod which is the trackpad driver, and there is nothing else in lsmod that seems to be it
<rww> ChrisBuchholz: wl, perhaps?
<rww> don't ask me why it's called that, I have no idea, but it's what my BCM4312 uses.
<lucent> ChrisBuchholz: are you running some kind of windows driver?
<ChrisBuchholz> rww: i have such one :P
<ChrisBuchholz> lucent: i believe not!
<ebarch> cxpm144: Find an installation of ubuntu or run it off a CD and use the bootable disk creator...works perfectly
<cxpm144> Blue1: standing by
<ChrisBuchholz> rww & lucent: gonna try to modprobe the lw module to see if its it
<djomgg> hi there
<Sterist> _-*- anyone -*-_ know if it's normal to get about 5 "failed to mount" errors when shrinking a partition with GParted?
<cxpm144> ebarch: no cd drive to work with here, and the only external drive has ~100gb of data with no backups
<rww> wl, not lw
<djomgg> i need ubu 10.10 iso for the tonight party do any one now what time well it comes out ?
<goer> My wife needs a WordSearh creator app for school. Is there a .deb package or similar? Pls
<lucent> Sterist: doesn't sound normal, then again GParted isn't my goto tool when I care about keeping data
<bazhang> !party | djomgg
<ubottu> djomgg: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<bazhang> djomgg, no one knows
<djomgg> :( okej
<djomgg> we having ubuntu party to night :)
<Sterist> lucent the entire drive is blank so i'm not worried about "data loss" lol but i don't know if this is going to result in some kind of partition error
<djomgg> in sweden Gbg :)
<Blue1> cxpm144: seems to work okay formatted as fat32 or ntfs
<lucent> Sterist: partitioning is easy to verify, parted has a lot of checks built in and would complain if you do something terrible, after it is all done 'parted /dev/path/to/device print'
<cxpm144> Blue1: applied unetbootin to NTFS drive and no data loss?
<Blue1> cxpm144: i didn't say that. I don't know.
<cxpm144> blue1: i mean, is that how you just tested it?
<xorger> hi guys
<cxpm144> Blue1: NTFS drive with a few files that withstood the process?
<xorger> is there a w ay to install ubuntu today instead of waiting for tomorrow?
<bazhang> xorger, yes
<Blue1> cxpm144: I will ask hang on
<xorger> can you tell me how to?
<bazhang> !final | xorger
<lucent> !timemachine > xorger
<ubottu> xorger: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<xorger> bazhang: so, practically all i have to do is install the rc and upgrade it
<bazhang> xorger, normal install, update it etc and you will be final
<xorger> yes?
<xorger> cool, thanks
<bazhang> xorger, yes
<chetan> is ubuntu server good to host webserver
<bazhang> chetan, yes
<bullgard4> man update-dlocatedb 2009-06-03: "update-dlocatedb - Generate text database of installed files for dlocate." What  path has this "text database"?
<djomgg> chetan it is the best :)
<I_want_ely> if it's not a serious web server, you can do it on normal ubuntu, chetan
<chetan> ok, Thanks!
<ChrisBuchholz> it was infact the wl module, rww & lucent
<sikilpaake> how come nobody answers this question of mine?
<llutz_> bullgard4: /var/lib/dlocate/* ? not sure
<rww> sikilpaake: because you keep timing out and nobody saw iut
<rww> it **
<sikilpaake> rww do you have an answer for me_
<sikilpaake> ?
<Blue1> cxpm144: ntfs now, and none of the previous files persist
<bullgard4> llutz_: I just got a telephone call. Thank you. I will check for that afterwards.
<cxpm144> Blue1: so it outright formatted it? alright, thanks
<Blue1> cxpm144: nope he just said they stuck around.
<rww> sikilpaake: considering that I didn't see it either, no.
<sikilpaake> rww: do you have an answer for me?
<sikilpaake> how come when i boot my machine, i get a "gnu grub" screen, asking me which kernel i want to run?
<cxpm144> blue1: what? which way is it?
<rww> no idea, but congrats, it actually made it to the channel this time
<Blue1> cxpm144: he said the files remained
<sikilpaake> rww: does the same thing happen to you?
<xo954ox> Bc you have more that one kernel installed
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: i have not intentionally installed more kernels
<maco> sikilpaake: are you dual-booting?
<sikilpaake> no
<sikilpaake> i want to
<sikilpaake> but there are all these instances of different kernels in grub, and they are annoying as fook
<xo954ox> Updates autoinstall them. Run janitor and remove the old one
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: janitor?
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: i've heard janitor is a bad idea
<xo954ox> It can be if you remove the wrong thing
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: how can i edit  the grub menu to include a pcbsd installation i made?
<frog> does anyone know if ubuntu or any of its derivatives are compatable with dell ? it keeps crashing on install of 10.10 beta
<llutz_> sikilpaake: "sudo update-grub" should add it if os-prober finds that installation
<xo954ox> Have you tried updating guru
<xo954ox> Oops grub
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: no
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: how can i upgrade grub?
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: isn't it updated automatically?
<xo954ox> Yea sudo update-grub should find it
<Exploiter> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Exploiter> nothing fancy..!!
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: when you said "janitor" you meant "computer janitor"?
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: or what
<xo954ox> Yea
<cxpm144> Blue1: thanks
<xo954ox> If you don't want the old kernels showing u can remove the via janitor
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: when you said "janitor" you meant "computer janitor"?
<root_> hallo
<frog> only old version of ment works on my old school dell all my other computers seem to be hardwired internaly to crash it like microsoft has incorporated a anti linux feature
<frog> mint
<xo954ox> Then open terminal and type sudo update-grub
<xo954ox> Yea
<mdjumper> moin
<azam> i
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: yeah, but computer-janitor didn't find anything concerning grub
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: or extra kernels
<llutz_> sikilpaake: compare output  of "dpkg -l '*linux-image*'|grep ^ii" with "uname -r" and use apt-get remove to get rid of unused old kernels
<xo954ox> Oh well try that grub command. Bc uless you update it they will still show even if they aren't there
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: ok, great.. thanks
<sikilpaake> llutz: thanks, too
<pascal_> Bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | pascal_
<ubottu> pascal_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: ok.. seems like "sudo update-grub" got rid of the outdated kernels
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: thanks for that!
<sikilpaake> xo954ox: now, how do i add pcbsd to grub?
<kneadhalp> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.10, but update-manager wants to download everything, is there a way i can opt-out of certain packages?  Have it not download/install these?
<17SAABXBV> howdy all
<geekphreak> i got new installed
<moetunes> !pinning | kneadhalp
<ubottu> kneadhalp: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<azm> hi, how to disable software sound mixing in 10.04 ?
<azm> like this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/images/pu1.png
<kneadhalp> ubottu: This doesn't seem to be what I'm looking for.  I just want my 10.10 upgrade to leave out certain packages.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azm> but cant see it recent version of ubuntu
<kneadhalp> moetunes: i'll just readdress that last post to you
<furryotter> I have a question about mount & fstab: My mount command is this mount --bind-dir /backups /ftp/backups, what is the equiv entry in fstab?
<bazhang> kneadhalp, why ever for
<azm> answer is gconf-editor
<kneadhalp> bazhang: To save time, and bandwidth.
<jessica_> hello?
<bazhang> kneadhalp, doubtful you can do that with a version upgrade
<geekphreak> jessica_: hello ?
<jessica_> what's this chat for?
<jessica_> does anybody know how to get itunes/spotify/msn/java onto this....
<noob-tux> i got a question regarding to a process in my system....i got this ksoftirqd/1 process running...which application is this?
<shauno> furryotter: /realdir /to/mount/dir none rw,bind 0 0
<bazhang> jessica_, java from the partner repos
<bazhang> !partner | jessica_
<ubottu> jessica_: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<llutz_> furryotter: /backup /ftp/backups none bind 0 0
<jessica_> yayayay i can play minecraft
<rww> yup. I play minecraft with Sun Java :)
<bazhang> jessica_, itunes perhaps via wine, but honestly better to run a windows vm if you must, or find a replacement
<Nadav> quick question
<Nadav> when I install ubuntu
<TiK> itunes doesnt run under wine
<Nadav> will it format the partition I install it on?
<TiK> you ned to use a VM
<bazhang> Nadav, yes
<Nadav> crap
<Nadav> ~_~
<TiK> Nadav: no
<rww> Nadav: depends on what you tell it to do during setup
<TiK> it wont
<TiK> you have to check the format box
<Nadav> yay
<Nadav> so I got option not to format - cool
<Nadav> thanks
<TiK> under specify yourself
<bazhang> jessica_, spotfy msn etc have their linux equivalents as well
<geekphreak> Nadav: yup both format and delete options are there
<bazhang> Nadav, ie home folder you can leave
<jessica_> are you sure, i searched around and theres the obvious msn versions but theres no spotify ones,
<bazhang> new feature in 10.10 I forgot
<jessica_> just wondering if there was any way possible to some how make  it work
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey. I had kubuntu-desktop installed yesterday, but have now removed it. One thing that is still there, though, is the plymouth splash. How do i get it back to the ubuntu one?
<chu> jessica_: Did you look up Pidgin?
<jessica_> thats what im using at the moment
<geekphreak> bazhang: which?
<chu> For MSN?
<bazhang> jessica_, with wine, my mistake
<jessica_> ohhh
<bazhang> ie spotify
<jessica_> im using pidgin for my msn yeah,
<chu> Yeah, you'll need wine for spotify.
<cxpm144> I am getting a 'NTLDR is missing' error while trying to boot from Ubuntu on USB. What can I do to fix the boot manager from Windows?
<geekphreak> cxpm144: ntldr on ubuntu,?
<noob-tux> i opened up a video in youtube.com.....and let it finish to buffer...then after that....i play half of it...and paused.....i leave it for about almost 1hr....then when i check it out it was gone....the video is gone and turned into another webpage.....i didnt touch it...and nobody is here except me....this is creepy....
<cxpm144> geekphreak: assuming the USB drive has windows boot manager or something
<chu> noob-tux: Did Flash crash? What browser you running?
<cxpm144> geekphreak: working under real tough conditions here...no CD rom drive, so i can't install lilo or grub
<geekphreak> cxpm144: xp?
<cxpm144> geekphreak: have access to vista
<Nadav> woha
<cxpm144> geekphreak: prepared to do anything short of causing data loss
<Nadav> I just noticed
<Nadav> this channel is pretty gigantic
<noob-tux> chu: flash is ok....and i'm using firefox.....no one touches it...it jst turned into another webpage link im wondering if i got a virus or something? :|
<cxpm144> geekphreak: any ideas?
<shauno> Nadav: it's that odd moment when you realise there's 1000+ people watching over your shoulder.  no pressure :p
<Nadav> :P
<Nadav> hah
<rappyneedshelp> How do i autostart (on boot) a terminal app in ubuntu
<rappyneedshelp> this app provides information when i start in the terminal, realtime information, i would love for it to autostart on boot
<Nadav> any preprations I should make before migrating from windows to ubunutu?
<rappyneedshelp> and i want it to create a terminal too with the information running on boot
<chu> noob-tux: I wouldn't think so... What was the video and what was the web page you found it at?
<bazhang> Nadav, read the manual
<bazhang> !manual | Nadav
<ubottu> Nadav: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<uLinux> rappyneedshelp: what application?
<noob-tux> it's an ettercap tutorial video
<rappyneedshelp> its called newcs.i686, i start it by typing ./newcs.i686
<geekphreak> cxpm144: got usb pen drive/
<cxpm144> geekphreak: only have one USB drive and it has 100gb of backed up data..doing this remotely to further complicate things
<noob-tux> chu: ettercap video at wonderhowto.com
<shauno> Nadav: make backups.  the one time you'll really need them will be the one time you didn't think you would
<geekphreak> cxpm144: nice lol
<cxpm144> geekphreak: end user has no access to burnable discs either
<geekphreak> cxpm144: did user havee xp before?
<geekphreak> cause afaik vista dont use ntldr, it has bcd
<cxpm144> geekphreak: on the drive the usb came from, yes
<cxpm144> geekphreak: this is another laptop we are trying to disarm the situation with
<Blue1> well we've another problem.  we used unetbootin to create a bootable flash drive, and it says bootmgr is missing - suggestions?
<rappyneedshelp> anyone ?:\
<chu> rappyneedshelp: Add the information to your .bashrc?
<geekphreak> cxpm144: you need something to work with, dont expect miracles lol
<dwarder> how do i convert bin to iso without cue?
<rappyneedshelp> ok, i'll check out .bashrc, however, do you know how to add command so i also get a terminal window open with the opening of the app ?
<rappyneedshelp> don't know what .bashrc is but i'll read about it , :) <-- n00b
<chu> rappyneedshelp: Like, when you login to GNOME or something you want to launc a terminal window?
<rappyneedshelp> yes chu, with a specific app running
<chu> rappyneedshelp: If you don't mind, I'll PM you and can help you through things if you want.
<moetunes> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<rappyneedshelp> that would be awesome chu, really awesome
<rappyneedshelp> moetunes: i did that, however it wouldn't open up a terminal for that
<moetunes> rappyneedshelp:  you need to preface the command with something like   xterm -e command
<rappyneedshelp> ok
<[Spooky]> Isnt flashplayer availble for 64-bit ubuntu?
<llutz_> rappyneedshelp: start your program in a detached screen-session at boottime, you can reattach that session later
<geekphreak> [Spooky]: worked for me
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here know if there is a Linux server version of "Replay Media Catcher"?
<linzhavon> #kernel
<a5h15h> i want to install CEDET...but cant find the file .emacs in my home directory...i'm using Emacs 23.1.1
<ruif13> hi, i have an error "can't update ICEauthority"
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<geekphreak> ruif13: make sure it has proper perm. and ownership
<BlueEagle> ruif13: Most likely this will help: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username*
<dami> Witam
<BlueEagle> ruif13: Actually there should be another slash there.
<bazhang> !pl | dami
<ubottu> dami: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dami> ok
<ruif13> but in my homme directory?
<ruif13> sudo chown -R /home/user/*
<ruif13> »
<ruif13> ?
<dami> how install kernel-devel.i686
<BlueEagle> ruif13: man chown
<ikonia> dami: what are you trying to do
<ruif13> sudo chown -R user /home/user
<BlueEagle> ruif13: Please read the manual page for chown
<ruif13> ok sorry
<ruif13> after that i restart
<ruif13> ?
<geekphreak> ruif13: log out after making changes, then log back in
<llutz_> ruif13: no need
<Eryn_1983_FL>  how do i fix the  ecryptfs stuff for my /home
<Eryn_1983_FL> it is no longer doing it automatically when i login through the  login manager?
<geekphreak> ruif13: always work with file in question, dont do all files :)
<Eryn_1983_FL> i checked my /etc/pam.d files and i  added all the stuff  back i thougt i needed
<Eryn_1983_FL> my files in the  private  ecrypt folder seem intact
<researcher123> im on 9.1 and want to go to Maverick.Is it easy
 * Claudinux help
<BlueEagle> !maveric
<researcher123>  !maveric
<moetunes> need a k on the end boys
<researcher123>  !maverik
<ruif13> hi again , my problem is solved thanks!
<BlueEagle> !maverick | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> ruif13: :)
<ruif13> :D
<ruif13> great
<researcher123>  !maverick
<ruif13> thanks for help
<ruif13> regards
<bazhang> researcher123, you need to upgrade to 10.04 first
<shauno> (completely off-topic; does anyone else make a mental association with Top Gun every single time that's mentioned?)
<moetunes> no
<BlueEagle> shauno: Not really, but there is a dedicated #ubuntu-offtopic for such things.
<blue-frog> can we change the metada standard::icon of a folder?
<bazhang> blue-frog, right click on it then hit icon picture?
<blue-frog> that would be custom::icon
<romankrv> Hi. I try in shell #etags -R *     but it show me "etags: skipping keyring-dmNX19: it is not a regular file." sometimes. That is i have sLink
<romankrv> simlink not work with etags?
<boston74> hello ubuntu
<romankrv> what exclude simlink from ?
<AbhiJit> hellooooo
<AbhiJit> :)
<boston74> hello
<dr0id> guys, mic not working in my ubuntu ?
<Guest52334> join
<Guest52334> configure rsid
<geekphreak> dr0id: right device selected?
<dr0id> umm, hope so, yeah
<billy> hi folks - has anyone used Zoiper SIP client successfully or otherwise?
<dr0id> geekphreak: ^^
<geekphreak> dr0id: left click speaker at top , choose vol. pref
<geekphreak> double check
<dr0id> umm, it's KDE
<geekphreak> urgh lo
<dr0id> I opene sound recorder, and then recorded some soung, but that didn't play
<Roush_427r> Hey, I am having problems with screen recorder. it crashes when it prompts me to save the file. everything is up to date on my computer
<geekphreak> right device aint selected, how many sound cards you got?
<dr0id> no idea geekphreak, how can I check ?
<ah_kevin> install drives?
<dr0id> :S
<llutz_> dr0id: check alsamixer settings (capture device, something muted)
<samfisher> Hello. I connect to my ubuntu 10.04 with putty from a win machine and forward pidgin (i have xming on the win machine)
<Roush_427r> can anyone help me with my screen recorder problem?
<samfisher> the problem is, after some random time, it simply becomes un responsive
<samfisher> s/un responsive/unresponsive
<geekphreak> dr0id: look in kmixer
<dr0id> finding :D
<dr0id> new to ubuntu, no idea about different things :P
<samfisher> and if i want to make it work again i have to open once again xming and give the pidgin command in the terminal
<geekphreak> dr0id: should be in main menu under multi media
<geekphreak> <<<uses gnome
<dr0id> true, gotcha
<dr0id> opening :)
<Roush_427r> any help with my screen recorder problem would be awesome...
<dr0id> geekphreak: now, what ?
<AbhiJit> Roush_427r, i dunno but you can try another screen rocorder?
<geekphreak> dr0id: see options to edit input setting, to enable boost and choose  right device
<Roush_427r> AbhiJit: like... what? what do you think would be the best one?
<AbhiJit> Roush_427r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=466671
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there  some  document i can troubleshoot with the ecryptfs  stuff
<Eryn_1983_FL> something that documents how  lucid does it?
<Eryn_1983_FL> the auto mounting  etc?
<dr0id> geekphreak: http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/4100/explainb.png <00 my settings
<prem> hi! I am unable to connect to my office VPN from ubuntu. Gone through the documents but still unable to connect
<thedoble> hi folks - I am trying to install ubuntu on my PC but when I put the CD in, it loads up the desktop so I can see my mouse pointer and background but no windows appear ... ive waited about 5 minutes and nothing is showing up, can someone help?
<dr0id> geekphreak: any help ?
<Roush_427r> AbhiJit: thanks, this is great for when I am so tired I can't think
<AbhiJit> hmm
<crimsonmane> i'm so amazed at 10.10 vs 10.04! 10.04 (my first linux experience) lasted 3 days with no success because it wouldnt work with anything to go online. someone found the 10.10 alternate (way to go ubuntu.com, failed to make your website clear for newbs) and it's BLAZING!
<ah_kevin> any question?
<Eryn_1983_FL> is there  some  document i can troubleshoot with the ecryptfs  of my /home is not  mounting at boot...  is there  docs for this somewhere?
<blue-frog> how would you chnage the attribute standard::icon of a folder?
<hume> hej...jag försöker kolla hastigheten på mitt wifi, kör iwconfig och får 54 Mb/s. Men är det den verkliga hastigheten? Den varierar nämligen inte.... oavsett var jag är i huset (laptop)
<Gerwin> hume: Try English please
<OddJoe> is 10.10 out fully yet?
<llutz_> !se > hume
<ubottu> hume, please see my private message
<rww> no
<hume> oops....sorry wrong channel
<crimsonmane> Eryn_1983_FL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1277212 does this help?
<tiany> hi,everyone
<coz_> tiany,  hey welcome
<thedoble> hi folks - I am trying to install ubuntu on my PC but when I put the CD in, it loads up the desktop so I can see my mouse pointer and background but no windows appear ... ive waited about 5 minutes and nothing is showing up, can someone help?
<tiany> can anyone help me ? On my ubuntu 10.04, every time i open the bash, the working dir is in /,
<coz_> thedoble,  boot up again...when you see the little keyboard icon  at the bottom..hit enter..then choose check cd for errors
<Exploiter> tiany type cd ~/ will leads you to your local directory
<tiany> adn i checked the ~/.bashrc there is nothing unusual
<X99> thedoble:restart and see it .
<thedoble> cox: ok will try that
<tiany> i know it , but i want to change the default dir
<Lemmiwinks> Hi there, yesterday I installed Jupiter, an application which can set the cpu frequency to powersave, ondemand... anyway I uninstalled it again, but now when I boot up the cpu frequeny is always set to maximum performance. I want it to be "ondemand" by default again. any ideas?
<tiany> not just come to ~
<tiany> thx Exploiter
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<tiany> in /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc, i have checked, also nothing helps
<Exploiter> are you logged in as root?
<tiany> no
<ah_kevin> your ~username/.bashrc
<tiany> i just login with a usual account
<EvaLuaTe> sometimes when I select text (for example in Opera) and then use a paste command in the terminal, that text that I selected gets pasted. Is there a way to disable this behaviour? I only want text copied when I either use ctrl+c or right click+Copy...
<tiany> in the .bashrc there is not cd ....
<Exploiter> tiany.. go to your home folder
<Exploiter> search for .profile
<Exploiter> change the PATH= to your desired directory
<ah_kevin> Exploiter is right
<thedoble> coz_: the disk check found no errors
<llutz_> PATH wouldn't affect bash startup dir at all
<tiany> the PATH is used for searching command
<coz_> thedoble,  mm  ok.. is this  a desktop or laptop?
<Exploiter>     PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"
<thedoble> coz_: desktop, i have also tried disabling acpi
<llutz_> tiany: check if $HOME is set correct, bash should start in users $HOME
<coz_> theorem,  and has the same thing happend each time?
<thedoble> coz_: could it be because of my graphics card?
<tiany> not the path,
<coz_> thedoble,  not sure but possible  which graphics card?
<Exploiter> tiany, you sure?
<tiany> the $HOME is correct
<thedoble> coz_: its a Geforce 9800 GX2
<tiany> yeah
<coz_> thedoble,  then I would probably say no it is not the card
<thedoble> coz_: bugger, i was starting to download the 'alternate' cd in the hope that would help
<coz_> thedoble,  well instead of the alternate  download the minimal install cd
<coz_> thedoble,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> thedoble,  in the mean time let me search this problem
<thedoble> coz_ ok thx i will try the mini cd, cheers
<lavish> hi all! I need to shutdown the computer after $time of inactivity. At the moment it's possible to hibernate or suspend using gnome-power-manager, but I can't see how to shut it down. Any idea? Thanks
<thedoble> coz_ btw, i am using x86 but the cpu is a core 2 duo, should i use x64 instead ?
<coz_> thedoble,   when you come to the point...on the minimal install...that give choices as to what to install...use the arrows  to scroll and  space to tick a box
<coz_> thedoble,  thats entirely up to you
<coz_> thedoble, I have a similar set up here and still use x86 install for it
<thedoble> coz_ ok, idrather use x86 as its more compatible afaik
<coz_> thedoble,  however,, minimal and alternate are NOT live cds
<coz_> thedoble,   when the minimal boots  you must hit enter to get a menu
<thedoble> coz_ ok no worries
<coz_> thedoble, cool
<JackNocturne> hello everybody , i need help with google chrome web browser, it doesnt launch
<JackNocturne> description here  http://pastebin.com/hiKUs93D
<JackNocturne> help is appreciated : )
<Exploiter> jackNocturne, i think you need to install gtk
<AbhiJit> JackNocturne, try google chromium
<Karen_m> I'm going to install mysql 5.5, and I want to make sure that NO packages try to install it.  How do I do this?
<secon> hi everyone
<coz_> thedoble,  if the minimal fails at some point it may be because you chose the wrong listings...example...edubuntu desktop  +  3d applications  +  kubuntu desktop
<Karen_m> i don't want any other packages to say, hey mysql is not on your machine, lets try and put 5.1 back on
<JackNocturne> :Exploiter i have gtk installed
<coz_> thedoble,  I found that choosing only one thing for install works better  but your experinece may differ
<secon> i have a question: how to make a c program that can receive argument from linux pipeline..lets say i wanna do this:  cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc '0-9' | fold -w 16 | head -n 1 | my_program
<secon> i have convert argv[1] to integer
<Myth17> facing a very weird problem suddenly, when i press left shift gey on lucid lynx it gives me 'm' and right shift key gives me 'u'
<Myth17> :|
<Exploiter> secon i dont no the answer but waht to know why you want to do that?
<secon> i wanna to make a cipher
<Exploiter> Myth17, reboot
<secon> very simple one
<secon> to generate a pseudorandom number
<secon> i use /dev/urandom
<bullgard4> man man update-dlocatedb: "/var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb.txt is a plain text listing of all files belonging to all packages (optionally compressed)." This is not true. var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb.txt does not exist although the DEB program package dlocate is installed.
<bullgard4> man man update-dlocatedb: "/var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb.txt is a plain text listing of all files belonging to all packages (optionally compressed)." This is not true. var/lib/dlocate/dlocatedb.txt does not exist although the DEB program package dlocate is installed. Who can explain?
<secon> but i always get 'segmentation fault' when i tried to pipelining the output of /dev/urandom
<secon> can anyone help
<jazzfish> hey guys - I've been struggling to get my wireless working on a Samsung R522 on a fresh install of Lucid and stumbled on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/508746  Can someone help with installing the fix from lucid proposed?
<bullgard4> !prefix | secon
<ubottu> secon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<secon> okay
<EarlOfEgo> is there a command to see all groups on my pc?
<llutz_> bullgard4: wrong place here, ask maintainers, ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<llutz_> EarlOfEgo: getent group
<EarlOfEgo> thx
<Myth17> Exploiter, the problem stays
<collabra> secon: if no one can help you here, i'd suggest a channel more adept to your problem,... like ##linux or something.
<thedoble> coz_ the installer is running now
<secon> thx all
<Myth17> also when i press L-shift alone it gives me m otherwise works properly..same for right shift
<Myth17> :|
<bullgard4> llutz_: Why is #ubuntu the wrong place? I am subsrcibing to about 15 mailing lists and even these lists I am not able to follow thoroughly.
<collabra> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<collabra> Myth17: ^ see above
<lipro> ciao
<collabra> Myth17: you are probably using the wrong keymap
<Myth17> collabra, how could keyboard layout change on its ownu?
<collabra> Myth17: how come your shift key is making M's?
<collabra> Myth17: i don't know either way
<fanti> hello! i just installed ati's fglrx driver; 3d accel works _very_ fast now, but 2d desktop effects are slower than before with radeon driver. any idea?
<Myth17> collabra, i notice another thing..sometimEs key gets typed in small letters and sometimEs in caps! is my keyboard jammedm? m:|
<collabra> Myth17: very possible
<Myth17> cant be a software issue
<Myth17> its weird
<collabra> Myth17: if it's not software,... it's hardware.
<llutz_> bullgard4: did you run update-dlocatedb manually to check?
<rww> fanti: Sounds about right. fglrx's 2D acceleration support isn't as good as radeon's.
<MrRoboto> what is the most used programming language to make software for ubuntu, c++?
<Shaul> MrRoboto: hard to say
<el_seano> I thought it was C.
<thedoble> coz_ it hasn't asked me for what packages I want to install yet - it says its installing the base system
<llutz_> next kernel will be written in python :( (scnr)
<LinuxVirgin> Hello
<el_seano> is python kind of bloated for something like a kernel?
<el_seano> is==isn't
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes I did and re-checked.
<Shaul> just in time kernel :D
<llutz_> bullgard4: file a bug-report then
<MrRoboto> can I create graphical ubuntu programs with ruby?
<Shaul> MrRoboto: ofcourse, but that's not ubuntu thing really
<bullgard4> llutz_: Yes, I will. --  Thank you for your help.
<coz_> thedoble,  right..it wont ask for some time...base system installs  then you will get a list  of choices in a while
<thedoble> coz_ ok no worries, cheers
<MrRoboto> I know, Im just taking a course in it so I thought I should give it a try at ubuntu to make ubuntu programs
<coz_> thedoble,  the real nice thing is that all files are downloaded and are current so no updating after you boot into the system
<thedoble> coz_ yeah, thats pretty cool - I will keep the mini cd in mind from now on
<LinuxVirgin> Can anyone help me. When I first load up my computer in the morning I cannot get onto the internet using WifFI. I have to plug in the cable.  The Network manager seems so tempermental?
<collabra> LinuxVirgin: i had to edit my: /etc/network/interfaces :to get mine to be consistant,.... do a: sudo pico /etc/network/interfaces     <---- and add: auto wlan0         at the end..... wlan0 should reflect your wireless,... wlan0, wlan1, wlan2,... etc.
<habl> hi all, was wondering if it's possible to make wine open a new window when starting an application
<habl> i'm using the emulate a vitual desktop option
<habl> but now if i start 2 programs they open in the same window
<collabra> LinuxVirgin: then reboot
<coz_> habl,  probably more answers in #winehq channel
<coz_> habl,   I know nothing about wine
<habl> ok, tnx, will try
<LinuxVirgin> Collabra. That sounds a bit above my station
<slackie> i have apache listening on both v4/v6 port 80 but in netstat it only shows it listening on the ipv6 port, anyone know why it doesn't show that it's listening on the ipv6 ip?
<slackie> er, why it doesn't show it listening on the ipv4 ip
<neltharion> Hey guys, give me a good link on how to install Windows 7 in Ubuntu(dual boot) from partitioning to installing  GRUB. I don't want to mess it up. I already google it so don't tell me to google it again.
<slackie> i'm running lucid, never seen something like this before
<quiescens> habl: you can do "wine explorer /desktop=[id of your choosing],[height]x[width] [program]"
<collabra> LinuxVirgin: it's pretty simple,... but if you don't feel comfortable with that,.... i'm not sure i can help you.
<habl> quiescens: sounds nice, but is it also possible to set that as default setting?
<LinuxVirgin> Is it possible collabra to use a private room and go step by step
<collabra> LinuxVirgin: sure,... I'll im you
<LinuxVirgin> Thank you
<l32007> Hello all
<slackie> anyone have an idea how i can have a port listening on an ipv4 ip that doesn't show up in netstat?
<jenue> my touchpad doesn't functioning well in ubuntu. i'm using asus K52J =(
<l32007> jenue is it just the touchpad have you tried a USB mouse?
<amitp> hello all
<jenue> l32007: not yet
<jenue> i'll try that
<l32007> try that, and report back. :)
<quiescens> habl: i don't know if there's a good way to put everything into a different virtual desktop automatically, you could most likely put something together with scripts
<jenue> l32007: using usb mouse is ok. it does well
<Exploiter> anyone knows about expect implementation in lua?
<l32007> hmm, i was looking and no ones reporting problems. Does it work well in windows or other OS's?
<coz_> jenue,   open gconf-editor
<erUSUL> !devilspie | habl
<ubottu> habl: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<jenue> i've not yet tried using other OS since my laptop is bought new
<coz_> jenue,  then Edit  Find  type in touchpad
<jenue> coz_: where can i find it?
<zyx> hello
<habl> quiescens, ubottu, both tnx =)
<coz_> jenue,   just hit alt+F2  type in gconf-editor
<habl> will try something
<uLinux> anyone knows how to configure oidentd?
<uLinux> !ident
<uLinux> !identd
<jenue> coz_ what's next?
<coz_> jenue,   then Edit  Find  and type in  touchpad   ,,  click the first entry   and then look for  touchpad_enabled  and click it off then back on again
<arifovic> After failed update I get message "Out of Range". What can I do?
<coz_> jenue,   I know that sound silly but many have used that and for some reason it works but  there are other  ways as well and I will link you to a forum post hold on
<MrRoboto> I got a problem with my burner going out and then back in again when I push the eject button, then I have to push it one more time and then it stays out
<coz_> jenue,     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470117&page=2
<bullgard4> llutz_: I files bug report #657257
<l32007> is the monitor saying "out of range"
<bullgard4> s/files/filed/
<jenue> checking...
<coz_> jenue,   if the gconf  doesnt work check out those other options
<jenue> coz_: yep gconf doesn't work. trying other options
<coz_> jenue,  also  in google use this search string     ubuntu lucid touchpad not working
<coz_> jenue,  cool
<jenue> coz_ thanks. =)
<l32007> If its your monitor saying out of range, follow the instructions on http://www.hotubuntunews.com/blog_03.shtml
<kandinski> is this for Maverick, or is Maverick still ubuntu+1?
<bullgard4> ! enter| Lemmiwinks
<ubottu> Lemmiwinks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gerwin> kandinski: It's not 10/10 yet.
<thedoble> coz_ ok im at the package selection bit now, do I just choose 'ubuntu desktop' and nothing else?
<thedoble> coz_ i want whatever you would normally get off the full install CD
<kandinski> Gerwin: could be where I am! (though not by a couple of hours), thanks
<kandinski> join #ubuntu+1
<Gerwin> kandinski: Yeah, could be, only 12 more hours to go here :).
<rlp10> How do you ssh into a machine in order to start an x app so that it is displayed on that client machine (not back to the machine you're ssh-ing from)?
<kandinski> Gerwin: we aussies live in the future!
<thedoble> coz_ any thoughts ?
<coz_> thedoble,  yeah choose only the ubuntu desktop
<coz_> thedoble,   with the space bar :)
<coz_> thedoble,  then hit enter
<coz_> thedoble,  then sit back and wait...:)
<noob-tux> just wanna let u all know that it's john lennon's boithday! ;) ubuntu + beatles music = orgasm! love to work things on my distro! \m/
<danee> everybody loves ubuntu. ;-)
<thedoble> coz_ cheers, installing now
<novns> noob-tux, imegine there's no religion
<brrrt> hi all :)
<novns> *imagine
<novns> and no ubuntu too
<chu> lol
<chu> Just Slackware
<novns> you may sait I'm a dreamer, but I'm rebuilding my gentoo
<novns> *say
<rlp10> Can I re-phrase my question: how do you run a remote application using ssh so that it is displayed on the remote machine?
<brrrt> i just upgraded to 10.10 - now everytime i after boot i have to manually ifdown/ifup eth0 to get dns-resolution working, any ideas how to fix this?
<jrib> rlp10: set the DISPLAY variable appropriately and run the app
<jrib> rlp10: erm sorry, I read that as "on the server" somehow.  For remote, just use "ssh -X" when connecting
<collabra> !wireless > collabra
<rlp10> jrib: thanks for your help, I did mean the first, and changing the DISPLAY is working
<ubottu> collabra, please see my private message
<brrrt> how do i set up dns-resolution in maverick?
<snikker> hi, i've got this message "The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server." but i've got index.html, can you help me, please?
<snikker> i'm using apache 2
<jrib> snikker: well index.html is different than index.php, no?
<rlp10> snikker: What happens if you type http://localhost into the browser?
<sambal> Hello
<snikker> jrib, yes but i want ise .html instead of .php
<sambal> I have a question
<sambal> can anyone help me pls
<snikker> if i use .php apache work
<jrib> snikker: what exactly are you doing to see that message?
<jrib> sambal: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<sambal> i need to install ubuntu server
<sambal> how to get ubuntu server edition cd
<Ddorda> how do i make the blutooth to be disabled on startup?
<coz_> sambal,    http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<snikker> jrib: i've typed 192.168.11.25:8095 in the browser..
<coz_> Ddorda,  you can go to system/preferences/startup applications
<collabra> http://www.ubuntu.com/server/get-ubuntu/download  <------------------------sambal
<sambal> can i get media from ubuntu?
<brrrt> can someone please explain to me: how to setup dns resolution in maverick?
<Ddorda> coz_: i don't want to remove the applet from startup, but only to disable it
<snikker> jrib:it this worked fine in lucid..
<jrib> snikker: are you using a stock apache2 install from ubuntu's repositories with no modifications to the configuration?
<jrib> snikker: erm, and what version are you using now?
<snikker> maverik
<coz_> Ddorda,    dont need to remove it just uncheck it
<jrib> !10.10 | snikker
<ubottu> snikker: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<snikker> jrib: ah, ok..
<sambal> hello
<snikker> jrib: but maybe it's only a configuration problem..
<sambal> thats from AMD
<Ddorda> coz_: i meant only to disable the bluetooth, so when i boot i'll have the icon but bluetooth disabled
 * soreau reboots coz_ 
<sambal> i need for intel boards...
<jrib> sambal: "amd64" is simply the name used for 64-bit
<snikker> jrib: because i've use the default config with the package..
<jrib> snikker: maverick support in #ubuntu+1
<sambal> k
<snikker> jrib: ok :)
<collabra> sambal: you can choose 64bit or 32bit
<coz_> Ddorda,   mm  I am not sure I understand...you want bluetooth to be disabled but still have the icon?  why?
<coz_> Ddorda,  do you intend to use bluetooth during a session at particular points?
<sambal> i need names of server intel boards supported by ubuntu
<coz_> sambal,   here is one link   http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<erUSUL> sambal: all of them? motherboards are usually not an issue in linux
<gege> zebnn yong ne
<gege> hehe
<nneewwbiue> hihi
<zfe> anybody can help me
<zfe> with compiz and ubuntu 10.10?
<nneewwbiue> does anyone know why my lappy cant install ubuntu ?
<coz_> zfe,   I didnt see your question
<estres> hi there, does any on know what will be the version of the kernel in the new release of ubuntu?
<gege> wei
<nneewwbiue> my friend said its because i have different chipset on my lappy
<jrib> !10.10 | zfe
<ubottu> zfe: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<zfe> coz_, it seems i can't start desktop effects
<zfe> ok
<jrib> nneewwbiue: you need to tell us what happens when you try (on ONE line)
<Ddorda> coz_: so what you suggest? it should be disabled and i'll open it from where?
<nneewwbiue> jrib : when i run 1st boot on my cd
<coz_> zfe,  ok   which graphics card do you have on that system.? if you don know open a terminal and copy paste t his command    lspci | grep -i vga
<nneewwbiue> there is a blank page
<coz_> Ddorda,  hold on
<nneewwbiue> but when i try to my PC its run smoothly
<zfe> coz_, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<Clogbuntoo> 0hai
<coz_> Ddorda,   you could run  bluetooth-properties  to get to it I believe
<Clogbuntoo> i'm under Ubuntu8 livecd now. How to save a "session", and how to resume it later? (without installing)
<Ddorda> coz_: thanks
<Clogbuntoo> |_|
<coz_> zfe,  ok  you need to install the driver for that card and I would go to the  #radeon  channel for that  unless someone here is an ati  expert on driver  installation  ... I know very little about ati graphics
<coz_> Ddorda,   no problem
<zfe> ok, thanks
<zfe> coz_, the weird point is that glxgears works
<ikonia> Clogbuntoo: you won't be able to do that really as your running in memory/from a cd, so there is nowhere to save to
<coz_> zfe,  ah mm  and when you go to system/preferences/appearance and the visual effets tab...what is ticked there?
<zfe> coz_, "none"
<zfe> and when i try to tick something else
<Clogbuntoo> there's only one Linux that has livecd able to save session. if I was a coder, I'd add that feature from Puppy Linux to Ubuntu, making it Flashbuntu
<zfe> "cannot enable desktop effects"
<ikonia> Clogbuntoo: well, you're not and it's not added
<coz_> zfe,   ok  I would join me in #compiz channle and actually  talk with soreau  if he is available  ..he is our ati expert with compiz  I am generally the nvidia guy :)
<nneewwbiue> well anyone know where can i get ubuntu latest driver source that support chipset sis
<nneewwbiue> ?
<jrib> !persistence | Clogbuntoo
<ubottu> Clogbuntoo: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Clogbuntoo> Puppy Linux is the only Linux distro that saves "profiles" even in live mode
<coz_> nneewwbiue,   oooo  sis drivers  you understand are NOT going to allow for 3d acceleration ...yes?
<ikonia> Clogbuntoo: you're not using puppylinux so please stop referencing it
<guntbert> nneewwbiue: please tell your problem in *one* line -- don't press <enter> in between
<zfe> ok coz_ thanks a lot
<coz_> zfe,   if you are not sure...where you type here to ask a questions simply type   /join #compiz
<nneewwbiue> coz_ : it is the problem allow 3d acceleration or not
<Clogbuntoo> Also, is there a GNOME set that looks similar to Luna XP Silver?
<nneewwbiue> but the problem is i cant install ubuntu on my lappy
<nneewwbiue> because my lappy using sis chipset
<ikonia> Clogbuntoo: look on sites such as gnome-look.org lots of themes around
<coz_> nneewwbiue, oooo
<coz_> nneewwbiue,  that one I cant help with but let me search hold on
<nneewwbiue> when i try run on 1st boot with ubuntu cd driver
<nneewwbiue> the page was blank
<guntbert> !enter > nneewwbiue
<ubottu> nneewwbiue, please see my private message
<coz_> nneewwbiue,  ok there is an xserver-xorg-video-sis  installed by default  so first thing I would check is reboot the live cd... when you see the  keyboard icon at the bottom hit  enter and choose   check cd for errors
<LinuxVirgin> Does anyone else experience the different icons on the top/bottom bar move around?
<LinuxVirgin> on there own
<LinuxVirgin> ?
<sambal> can you give me names of intel server boards??
<ikonia> sambal: no, this isn't a hardware channel
<ikonia> sambal: try ##hardware
<novns> LibertyZero, this is so called ubuntu magic
<chu> LinuxVirgin: When you restart your computer?
<sambal> link for hardware channel?
<ikonia> sambal: ##hardware, I've just told you
<chu> sambal: He gave the link, it was ##hardware
<LinuxVirgin> Yes and when I change the screen resolution
<nneewwbiue> coz_ : the same problem appears , because i even cant hit that icon ,
<Clogbuntoo> Ikonia, what do you think of lesser builds?
<thedoble> coz_ ok the install has completed -looks like its booted up OK, im gonna give it a go and see if there's any problems
<coz_> thedoble,  very cool
<chu> LinuxVirgin: Umm, hate to be the bearer of bad news, but it's an issue that's been around for a while...
<coz_> nneewwbiue,  ooo this is not good news  hold on
<ikonia> Clogbuntoo: I'm not interested in other distros in this channel, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<LinuxVirgin> Well at least I know now
<LinuxVirgin> thank you
<Clogbuntoo> of the lesser builds, in my opinion, the best is Puppy Linux
<chu> LinuxVirgin: Do you use a launcher application, like gnome-do?
<chu> lol
<LinuxVirgin> chu. not sure what you mean
<LinuxVirgin> chu, I have a dual boot. I install with wubi
<chu> LinuxVirgin: Well, because of that issue (and I'm slightly OCD) I got one of hese launcher applications and just removed the icons. Rather then clicking the icon I just type Super+Space and type in (for instance) firefox to launch firefox rather than using the launcher icons which would move.
<RunnerMan> hello
<coz_> nneewwbiue,  ok when you boot the live cd  hit shift  or shift+e  to get to the menu and you want to then hit  e  I believe in order to change boot sequence and you want to  remove  "quiet splash"  witih nomodeset
<coz_> nneewwbiue,  see if that allows the boot and install
<thedoble> coz_ yep looks all good im just gonna put in my graphics drivers and it should be fine, thanks for your help!!
<nneewwbiue> ok
<LinuxVirgin> chu: i'll look into that.
<nneewwbiue> i will try coz_
<coz_> thedoble,   yeah I prefer the minimal because of it direct download install
<nneewwbiue> thanks for the help
<coz_> nneewwbiue,   cool let someone know if that works for you   I have to break here :)
<LinuxVirgin> Although the gui desktop is helping me transition from windows
<thedoble> coz_ yeah thats handy to know, cheers
<RunnerMan> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fr33d00m> Bom dia!!! Alguém ai que usa o ubuntu na área de química???
<domjohnson> Hi - I have a problem with spd-say. It doens't always work
<domjohnson> It stops working after a while
<kurrata> hi, how is the pager application in gnome called?
<chu> kurrata: What does a pager application do?
<kurrata> chu it is at the corner of the task bar, shows little windows about what is happening on other virtuals desktops
<chu> kurrata: The workspace switcher?
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Hey Guyz This is ExP|i(t-Hax0r
<llutz_> kurrata: less/more are pager
<kurrata> chu you could call it like that to i guess
<chu> You know kurrata, that's a really good question... Usually you just click on the about message and it gives you the application name, but in this case, no...
<Monkey_Dust> what's the channel to speak to admins?
<erUSUL> Monkey_Dust: operators?
<Monkey_Dust> yes
<erUSUL> Monkey_Dust: #ubuntu-ops
<jenue> guys, how can i share folder in ubuntu? even if i already check the checkbox "Share this folder" in the properties menu, i can't access the folder from other machine
<Papyros> hi dudes, how can i restart firefox ?
<jatt> killall -9 firefox; firefox
<Papyros> jatt, is that for restart?
<jatt> yes
<Papyros> jatt, i can't see a restart.. i did it but ..
<pasquale> salve
<pasquale> salve
<Papyros> jatt, just opens me a new windows
<llutz_> Papyros: killall firefox-bin && firefox
<zyx> hi, I'd like to convert an *.avi movie to *.wmv, to play it in my Xbox. Max size should be under 2GB (cuz It'd be on a pendrive). As far as I know ithis can be done with ffmpeg. How do i do that?
<Papyros> jatt, thanks..
<Papyros> my firefox is named namoraka , after an update.. how can i change this ?
<zyx> you are using a beta software.
<zyx> Papyros
<rappyneedshelp_> i made a script to open in xterm and hold "xterm - hold ~/filetoopen" but i cannot add a syntax to that app after like this, "xterm - hold ~/filetoopen -c configuration.xml" how do i do that?
<Papyros> Zyx, how can i change this ?
<rappyneedshelp_> i get an error
<Papyros> zyx, can i change this ?
<zyx> Papyros, downgrade your firefox to an older version.
<Papyros> zyx, how can i do it ? will a lost any data?
<llutz_> rappyneedshelp_: change your script into "xterm - hold ~/filetoopen $@" to use commandline-options
<Uberfaja> when ubuntu 10.10 will be avaiable to download?
<zyx> Papyros, how did you install firefox? From the mozilla repo, or official?
<zyx> Uberfaja: tomorrow
<Uberfaja> i mean, what hour?
<llutz_> Uberfaja: when its done
<Uberfaja> yeah, makes sense
<Papyros> zyx, with an update of repos.. i have the repos in my /apt/sources.list
<srisimil> zyx: I don't know about ffmpeg, but you can do this with menocder. see http://www.howforge.com/how-to-convert-avi-to-wmv-by-mencoder
<llutz_> Uberfaja: try at 10:10  :)
<Uberfaja> lol'd
<Uberfaja> 10:10 10/10/10
<zyx> srisimil, thanks. <3
<rappyneedshelp_> anyone?
<zyx> Papyros, try to remove the current firefox (Namoroka), and intall it using the official (ubuntu) repo.
<Papyros> zyx, will i lost my data?
<Uberfaja> thx for help, gotta wait patiently :)
<zyx> Papyros, no you shouldn't, but make a backup, just in case. I advice using Mozilla sync to store you bookmarks in the cloud
<dns53> Papyros data is stored in your .mozilla folder and is not tied to the application
<Papyros> dns53, ok thanks..
<Papyros> zyx, thanks
<pumpkin> i have the problem listed here (no more admin-rights for user, rights come back for 1 reboot after gksu users-admin) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573897 . Any pointers to a permanent fix?
<dns53> pumpkin so your problem is your current user does not have admin rights? was it the first account created when you installed ubuntu?
<uLinux> how can i remove /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd?
<pumpkin> dns53, yes. first and only account. sudo works, mounting via gnome or shutdown via gnome does not.
<uLinux> it was uninstalled but the entry is there
<llutz_> uLinux: sudo aptitude remove openbsd-inetd
<pumpkin> dns53, the user is in the admin-group.
<uLinux> llutz_: it wasnt removed :s
<uLinux> whats that command update -rc
<llutz_> uLinux: update-rc.d  but that only affects links to /etc/rc*.d not /etc/init.d scripts
<uLinux> llutz_: so if the app is uninstalled can i just delete the script?
<llutz_> uLinux: yes, how did you remove the app?
<Friar> i'm getting an error when I use sudo apt-get update in maverick....http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RyEnhgEQ
<uLinux> llutz_: apt-get remove app --purge
<Friar> I'm not really sure what to do with this.
<ugliefrog> is there a command in the terminal that would allow me to see what internet address is being streamed...Im trying to grab the url to put in rythmbox....i m listening to a radio station but it pops it up in a flash controled window
<llutz_> uLinux: the init-script should have been removed too by dpkg....
<llutz_> ugliefrog: netstat -tulpen
<llutz_> ugliefrog: or lsof -i
<dns53> pumpkin users-admin does not work well with sudo, run it normally, it will allow you do anything requiring admin permissions
<uLinux> llutz_: it gave an error cause identd user was logged
<ugliefrog> llutz, ill give a try rhanks
<uLinux> llutz_: i installed it again and removed :)
<dns53> zFriar it is still under development and your mirror only has a partial copy of the ubutu repository. your mirror is probably in the middle of a copy.    wait 10-20 minutes and run  apt-get update again
<uLinux> the entry is gone
<pumpkin> dns53, no, it does not work anymore for me. But i found the bug on launchpad: it is marked criticaln and open since start 2010. 10.10 has a fix.
<uerceg> How do I put Empathy icon on my upper GNOME panel?
<pumpkin> dns53, bug id 544139
<pachoulya> Hi guys, anybody know how to remove music from ubuntu 10.10 to iphone? (sry 4 bad english)
<Lord`Saladin> I need some help with vsftpd. I installed and set it up as per instructions, however, whenever I try to connect, I get a message telling me that the password is incorrect (which it isn't - I'm entering the correct password for the user). I've looked online and this seems to be a prevalent problem, but none of the fixes seem to work. Can anyone help?
<Friar> pachoulya, I would try gtkpod. but it depends on what version of iphone.
<pachoulya> model or firmware?
<Friar> pachoulya, you can get gtkpod from synaptic. just search for it. It works for me with my ipod touch, but it is an old version.
<Friar> pachoulya, I believe it depends on the firmware.
<sniperjo_> anyone know of any cross platform mesh network programs
<erUSUL> !ipod > pachoulya
<ubottu> pachoulya, please see my private message
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: define "mesh network programs"
<Friar> !ipod > Friar
<ubottu> Friar, please see my private message
<timh> Hi, how do I display the Ubuntu version from the command line?
<sniperjo_> erUSUL: Mesh network client
<qrw6531> timh: cat /etc/issue
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: p2p ?
<erUSUL> !version | timh
<ubottu> timh: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<llutz_> Lord`Saladin: grep local_enable /etc/vsftpd.conf
<sniperjo_> erUSUL:  No, type of wifi setup
<timh> qrw6531: thanks
<erUSUL> sniperjo_: ok; network manager can not connect to it?
<Lord`Saladin> llutz: I have that enabled.
<sniperjo_> erUSUL: basically its where each computer in the network acts as a repeater for others to join
<OneMillionDollar> omg 1338 users
<do0d> i can not connect to password protected ad-hoc networks created by windows machine from ubuntu
<do0d> i can not connect to password protected ad-hoc networks created by windows machine from ubuntu. why is that
<timh> I have an up-to-date 8.04.4 host w/ ghostscript issues around particular PDF files. my 10.04.1 host doesn't have the same problems. Is there a way to upgrade imagemagick + ghostscript to the 10.0.4 versions w/o having to upgrade the entire 8.04 distro?
<ZionIFL> wtf
<llutz_> Lord`Saladin: /etc/pam.d/vsftpd exists and is enabled too?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: there is a upcoming standard for wlan mesh networking (802.11s), which is supported by *some* wlan drivers. i don't know if any windows / mac os / whatever driver already supports it.
<glebihan> timh: you can though it's usually not recommended
<do0d> i can not connect to password protected ad-hoc networks created by windows machine from ubuntu. why is that
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: ah, i thought the standard was already "set"
 * pksadiq is feeling bored *now*
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: maybe, i didn't check for quite a while
<sms_> How do I stop "ping localhost" from pinging localhost :D
<glebihan> timh: you'd have to add lucid mirrors for the time of the upgrade, upgrade only the packages you need to, and then remove the lucid mirrors
<Lord`Saladin> llutz_: Yeah.
<llutz_> sms ctrl-c
<sms_> Great thanks
<marto> installed 10.04 on my new laptop. Sound isn't working aplay -l lists an intel HDA generic device and a ATI HDMI audio device. Anyone know of a guide for getting this working?
<timh> glebihan: okay, those packages are going to pull a tonne of dependencies. i presume that that is considered high risk.
<llutz_> Lord`Saladin: anything related in the logs? /var/log/auth.log /var/log/vsftpd.log
<RadioHam> I am getting Google Earth crash with the following message, any ideas -  Google Earth could not write to the current cache or My Places file location. The values will be set as follows:
<RadioHam> My Places Path: "/home/adrian/.googleearth"
<RadioHam> Cache Path: "/home/adrian/.googleearth/Cache"
<pksadiq> I think that this channel will be upgraded to official 10.10 within a week, isn't it?
<glebihan> timh: well yes, if there are a lot of dependencies, it may break some other packages
<llutz_> pksadiq: likely  tomorrow
<pksadiq> llutz_: :(
<andrea> hi
<sniperjo_> qrw6531:  sounds like a silly question, but do i need to use 802.11s ? i am sure i have seen stuff for mesh networks with current standards/harware
<Guest21767> hammer
<pksadiq> Guest21767: Hi
<Guest21767> :)
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: maybe you mean ad-hoc mode. but that is very crappy.
<Acne> hey guys, i can't autostart a script on boot, i want it to be the last thing to start on boot, how can i do that?
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: crappy in terms of what ? data rate ? reliability ?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: reliability
<timh> glebihan: okay, thanks for the information. I think we'll need to create a new linode instance w/ 10.04.
<RadioHam> anybody been running the beta for 10.10, is it any good
<erUSUL> Acne: /etc/rc.local ?
<wizman> #toronto
<erUSUL> RadioHam: #ubuntu+1
<MagicJ> I am now gettijng the message "the bookmarks and history system will not be available..." when I start firefox - how do I fix this
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: would ad-hoc self heal?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: plus, ad-hoc mode doesn't do any forwarding. you would have to use a routing protocol.
<dns53> Acne what does the script do?
<Guest21767> is there any italian here?
<Acne> open up an application in a new xterm window
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: mesh networking does all the forwarding/reachability checks in the wireless driver stack
<pksadiq> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Acne> an application i open with ./myapp command in the terminal
<Guest21767> psadik? sei italiano?
<Lord`Saladin> llutz_: In auth.log it's telling me that /etc/shells  /etc/securetty and /etc/ftpusers are 'either world writeable or not a normal file'
<Acne> so the script inside is this
<Acne> one sec
<RadioHam> is the new release due out tomorrow worth upgrading to?
<Acne> this is the only line
<Acne> xterm -hold /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 &
<pksadiq> Guest21767: No
<timh> glebihan: is there a comfortable way to upgrade 8.04 to 10.04?
<Guest21767> ok :) sorry
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: ad-hoc can only link machines which are all in physical range of all others
<dns53> timh you need to go through intermediate releases but you can do it
<pksadiq> Guest21767: dont care
<Lord`Saladin> llutz_: What permission should they be?
<MagicJ> timh: you can do it with synaptic
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: and ad-hoc is limited to 11mbit
<Acne> any clue dns53 ?
<glebihan> timh: I think there should be, as both are LTS releases, though I never did that so I'm not sure
<dns53> timh 8.04 > 10.04  > 10.10
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: yeah that was what i though, so i need to use a mesh network
<pksadiq> what would be the total size of files to be downlowaded to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<RadioHam> erUSUL, what are the advantages of the new release?
<Guest21767> where are you from guys?
<erUSUL> pksadiq: depends on what you have installed
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: yes. but i don't have any idea if non-linux systems already support that.
<glebihan> dns53: he doesn't want 10.10 but 10.04 so I think one step only will be needed
<Guest21767> it's my first time here, i forgot how using a public chat is :D
<RadioHam> is it a major revamp or just a few updates?
<pksadiq> erUSUL: If mine is a fresh install of 10.04, then?
<erUSUL> pksadiq: more than 700 MiB for sure
<timh> glebihan: thanks for your suggestions, RTFMing now.
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: if i needed to use windows i guess i could do something real dirty like emulate linux on virtual box and connect them with a virtual interface
<pksadiq> erUSUL: So I think better to download the ISO, or order a CD :), having 50 kbps :D
<dns53> Acne so to start when that user logs  in?    system > preferences > startup applications
<erUSUL> pksadiq: i usually dwonload the alternatecd via torrent and use it to upgrade that way direct dwonload is less
<glebihan> timh: you're welcome, have fun :)
<dns53> glebihan oops i missed that
<a5h15h> not able to activate flymake-mode in emacs...on trying to activate it...no buildfile found is returned
<Acne> ok i'll try that
<erUSUL> pksadiq: only the alternatecd can be used that way
<Acne> however
<pksadiq> erUSUL: If I try to download, The next stable will be released before the download is complete
<erUSUL> !final | pksadiq
<ubottu> pksadiq: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Acne> the script runs this line and it works (xterm -hold /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686) but if i want to add commands afterwards it gives me an error, like this (xterm -hold /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -C config.cfg). How do i add the -C config.cfg so it will recognize it?
<erUSUL> Acne: use quotes around the whole command
<Guest21767> guys...just a suggestion..I'm not sure...i gotta connect via ssh from my office to my home computer
<Guest21767> but my home computer /the server/ is behind a nat router
<Acne> quotes around everything or just this (/home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -c config.cfg)
<Acne> becuase i did the last and it didn't work
<Guest21767> how can i get there?
<Acne> quotes only around the command i want to run
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: would that work ?
<Monkey_Dust> Acne: use single quotes or this: `
<dns53> Acne write a script ie put what you want in a text file and mark it to be executable and not bother passing xterm command line arguments
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: you cannot give wireless cards into virtual machines
<Acne> dns53: i want it to output the information on a terminal window, thats why i did it that way, is there another way?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: and just routing or bridging to them will not use them as mesh points
<Guest21767> help please
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: mesh functionality must be done by the driver that is using the wireless card
<sniperjo_> qrw6531:  ah ok
<glebihan> Acne: I think using the following command should work : xterm -hold -e /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -C config.cfg
<raven> what is the command to install to hd in text-mode?
<Acne> i'll try, thanks
<Shtl> hi All
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: if the wireless card is usb and you can force the host system not to use it, you can give it into the virtual machine and use it in the guest system
<Guest21767> hi
<dns53> Acne  just create a text file with the contents:    /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -C config.cfg        so the command will get the right arguments, i think:   xterm -hold -e "/home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -C config.cfg"   should also work
<sniperjo_> qrw6531:  Basically i have about  20 machines which are spaced far enough apart so that each machine can see either machine beside it but no other ones and i need to join them to a network. The machines might not always be in the same order... Thats a self healing wireless mesh network scenario right ?
<Shtl> i hve installed ubuntu 10.04 from CD, but i am not liking left corner buttons like close, max,min, of every window i open. I want them to be usual way, can any one help me to configure that?
<pksadiq> Shtl: Change the theme
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: yes
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: would anything else work ?
<Shtl> pksadiq: even then also its not changing
<Shtl> in theme it shows but actual window is same again
<ljsoftnet> whats the command in the terminal to know the name of the harddisk?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: only the crappy ad-hoc solution, but you need something like olsrd for the routing protocol. dunno if that exists in windows.
<Shtl> ljsoftnet: df or fdisk
<ranjan> hi all in one of my friends laptop the http_proxy variable is automatically
<ranjan> set
<pksadiq> Shtl:  install emerald
<Shtl> let me check
<ranjan> how can i remove the value from the http_proxy variable
<Kuba> Where can I look for some usable logs if suspend isn't working? ;> (10.10)
<ryokea> ranjan: run in a terminal "http_proxy="
<ikonia> Kuba: you have been told multiple times 10.10 support is in #ubuntu+1
<Acne> ok i made that text, but can i make  an icon on the desktop to run that script?
<Kuba> ikonia: nope, this is the first time
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: i thought in adhoc, all computers need to be within range of eachother ?
<Kuba> ikonia: but thanks
<ljsoftnet> Shtl can u just give me the command to list all partition
<Shtl> pksadiq: no, is it necessary?
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: not if you add olsr (routing protocol)
<ranjan> ryokea: i used the command unset http_proxy is there any mistake in that?
<Shtl> ljsoftnet: sudo fdisk -l
<sniperjo_> ljsoftnet: fdisk -l
<glebihan> Acne: use a symbolic link or a .desktop file
<pksadiq> Shtl: I don't think so, I just changed some theme and it got corrected
<ryokea> ranja: nah, unset should work as well
<Shtl> pksadiq: let me check after installing emerald
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: olsrd is a routing daemon that announces reachability information by sending udp packets
<pksadiq> Acne: reght click on desktop and create Launcher
<Acne> pksadiq: i did that, but it won't open it up, i think it opens it up and closes immediately
<pksadiq> right*
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: and depending on the information in receives from other olsrd, it adds/removes routing entries
<Acne> glebihan: what is a symbolic link?
<ryokea> Acne: a 'shortcut' to a file or folder
<sniperjo_> qrw6531:  ah ok, so that would be a slow datarate
<ranjan> ryokea: but it will get unset for some time then again its shows the proxy value again :(
<pksadiq> Acne: is it a shell script?
<Acne> how do i do that, i only know of right click at desktop and create launcher, but that doesn't work
<ryokea> ranjan: have you checked to make sure a proxy isn't set in the system settings
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: yeah. and ad-hoc mode is not very well implemented in some drivers.
<sniperjo_> qrw6531: would adhoc on an N network still be 11mbit
<Acne> i'm not sure, the only thing in that script is this: /home/mouris/canaldigital/canaldigital.i686 -c config.cfg
<qrw6531> sniperjo_: yes, ad-hoc is specified for 11mbit only
<glebihan> Acne: better use a .desktop file, here is an example one, save it to your desktop and edit it to put the correct label and icon : http://paste.ubuntu.com/509400/
<Acne> cool, thanks glebihan
<ryokea> ranjan: click system -> preferences -> network settings, click on direct connection to internet
<glebihan> Acne: you're welcome
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Is there a way to edit exif metadata for images?
<ranjan> ryokea: that also not woring :(
<ranjan> what might be the problem :(
<Dr_Willis> exiftran - transform digital camera jpeg images
<ranjan> actually i am able to browse internet
<Dr_Willis> natrixnatrix89:  several exif tools in the repos I see
<natrixnatrix89> So i can manually edit the data or only see the data?
<Dr_Willis> exiv2 - EXIF/IPTC metadata manipulation tool
<natrixnatrix89> thanks
<Dr_Willis> yes to both.. :) depending on the tool
<natrixnatrix89> lets ssee
<ryokea> ranjan: odd
<Dr_Willis>  apt-cache search exif
<Dr_Willis> shows several dozen tools.
<nunguo> nothing
<natrixnatrix89> so are they mainly cmd line or also some with gui>
<Dr_Willis> look at the list. I see some of each.
<natrixnatrix89> thank you
<Dr_Willis> many image gui tools seem to mention the feature
<ryokea> ranjan: try this in a terminal. "export http_proxy="
<raven> how to play AVID MXF-files?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  got a url to a sample one online?  Ive never heard of that formnat
<ikonia> raven: the alternative installer will install using a curses gui
<raven> Dr_Willis, no i have not
<Munger> Any drivers available for this? http://www.shop4usb.co.uk/monitors+%252526+TVs.92/flat+panel+displays.93/E855238/1739L.449095.html
<ikonia> Munger: monitors don't require "drivers"
<ikonia> Munger: if you neede it as a usb device, look on the hardware compatability list
<ugliefrog> can some one tell me how i can get the streaming part of this inside rythmbox------->http://www.947thebrew.com/mediaplayer/?station=KBRU-FM&action=listenlive&channel_title=
<MrStein> Hi! What is the official way to install Sun Java plugin for FF on 10.04 ?
<Munger> ikonis. It's a touchscreen, so I assume some drivers may be required
<ikonia> !java > MrStein
<ubottu> MrStein, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  sun java is in the parternwers repo. or you can use thepackage manaer to install the iced-tea java version
<ikonia> Munger: check the hardware compatability lists and the vendors website
<mae_tae> hello people, i installed ubuntu server 8.10, but i found problem, i cannot just simply install squid? it seems not it in the source, how will that i can install it?
<ikonia> mae_tae: squid is in the repos, however 8.10 has been end of lifed
<Dr_Willis> mae_tae:  sudo apt-get install squid     should install it. if thats the ruigt packaghe name
<Dr_Willis> mae_tae:  you really should use a newer version of ubuntu
<MrStein> good, who choose Empathy as a replacement for Pidgin??? It sux as hell (for IRC)
<Dr_Willis> 8.10 = 2 years old.
<ikonia> MrStein: then don't use it
<Dr_Willis> MrStein:  i perfer actual IRC clients for IRC. not multi-im clients
<mae_tae> i see, so i had to download new version? maybe thats the reason why i really find hard installing it?
<mae_tae> i encounter also problem like malformed ??????
<MrStein> ikonia: I'm on a live system, I want it to use for something, not spend half a day reconfiguring it
<ryokea> mae_tae: it would be advised to get at least 10.04 or wait a day for the final release of 10.10
<Dr_Willis> mae_tae:  10.10 is to be  reelased Tomorrow.. ?
<sreeju> please help me
<ikonia> MrStein: it doesn't take half a day to use xchat
<Monkey_Dust> is 8.10 still supported?
<ikonia> MrStein: takes about 15 seconds to launch it
<ikonia> MrStein: no
<ikonia> MrStein: sorry, Monkey_Dust no
<Dr_Willis> mae_tae:  that may be a better  thing to do.. or get 10.04 today...
<ryokea> Monkey_Dust: nope
<mae_tae> Dr_Willis, is that true that 10.10, hehehe
<MrStein> ikonia: including donload and install ?
<mae_tae> you're kidding, hehehe
<ikonia> MrStein: it's already installed
<ikonia> MrStein: it's part of the ubuntu base
<EvilCoder> Hello everyone.
<Dr_Willis> theres some 10.10 issues im still seeing... so  One Might want to wait a few days to get 10.10 :)
<MrStein> ikonia: The PC disagrees : The program 'xchat' is currently not installed.
<ikonia> MrStein: it's in the applications menu
<Dr_Willis> there xchat and xchat-gnome, I reccomend installing the normal 'xchat' instead of using xchat-gnome
<EvilCoder> After changing the default shell of one of my user, user donot get the welcome message set in /etc/profile, my welcome message is a bash script base , any help what is wrong ?
<MrStein> ikonia: under Internet? No, it isn't.
<ryokea> Dr_Willis: agreed, xchat-gnome looks a little...odd
<Killaklown> hi guys.. I need some help... My ubuntu 10.04 pc boots but monitor dies at logon screen
<Dr_Willis> EvilCoder:  what shell did you change it to? /etc/profile is for bash as far as i know.
<MagicJ> I am now gettibg the message that "the bookmarks and history system will not be functional..." when I start firefox  - ow do I fix this
<Dr_Willis> EvilCoder:  Im not even sure how its done by other shells. :)
<ikonia> MrStein: xchat should be part of the livecd , what version of ubuntu are you using
 * Monkey_Dust uses irssi
<EvilCoder> Dr_Willis : I am using the limit shell 'lshell' its a pyhon base limited shell.
<MrStein> ikonia: 10.04 dekstop GNOME
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat.
<ikonia> MrStein: it's certainly a part of it then
<sreeju> somebody please help me
<Dr_Willis> EvilCoder:  time to check its docs i guess.. ive never heard of it.
<Monkey_Dust> irssi is a CLI chat i'm using
<Killaklown> Do I need to disable my video hardware?
<EvilCoder> Dr_Willis : thank you.
<pksadiq> !help | sreeju
<ubottu> sreeju: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  try alt-ctrl-f1 see if you get to a console.
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: ok and if so then ?
<MrStein> whatever, I'm off to do what I booted the PC for...
<MrStein> bye
<sreeju> ok
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: sorry actually I tried that...
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: monitor is completely dead
<sreeju> i have installed cario dock, but a black background comes to it
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: i'm using a nvidia 5200
<sreeju> how to remove it?
<bibi> i am using a gtx 285 video card
<kurrata> sreeju you dond have compozition enabled most likely
<ben_q> hey, my thunderbird on ubuntu isn't showing the feed-summaries properly anymore since today. only a bunch of links. Does anyone know what this might be about?
<Killaklown> I think I basically need to just reset my video settings to when I first installed
<Killaklown> I have only been using ubuntu for like 2 weeks
<bibi> i ain't using thunderbird. i am using the gmail web interface
<sreeju> so what to do?
<ikonia> bibi: then why are you commenting on it ?
<c3l> blist
<c3l> ups
<bibi> i dunno
<ikonia> bibi: then don't
<grigoriades> hi guys how to create a new patrition ?
<ikonia> grigoriades: gparted is a useful tool
<a5h15h> not able to activate flymake-mode in emacs...on trying to activate it...no buildfile found is returned
<llutz_> grigoriades: sudo cfdisk /dev/sdX
<bibi> google for gparted live cd
<pksadiq> sreeju: go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager to uninstall cairo
<Killaklown> can someone please help me with fixing this blank monitor
<ryokea> killakklown: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure your video settings
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  you did have a working system then you installed the nvidia drivers? or has it ever worked?
<sreeju> but i need Dock
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: yeah I install nvidia drivers and it worked fine for like a few days
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: had it up just idling yesterday.. when I came back it was blank ever since
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: rebooted a few times since... still same issue
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  theres a 'text' option you can give the grub menu, or the recovery option that should let you get to a  console, where you can try to fix things.
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: i'm in recovery now
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  yiou dont have a tv plugged into the tv out do you or any other monitors?
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: no other monitors
<pksadiq> sreeju: do try ALT + F2 and type compyz --replace and press enter
<sreeju> anyone know other dock?
<pksadiq> sreeju: do try ALT + F2 and type compiz --replace and press enter
<Dr_Willis> sreeju:  theres several of them in the packlage manager repositories..
<sreeju> ok let me try
<blue112> Hi here.
<blue112> Why does Xorg takes over 30% of my CPU ?
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  as a test you could run 'startx' and see if any errors show up, or if it works. You have any other pcs on your home network you can ssh from, to get to the linux box?
<kurrata> sreeju open /etc/x11/xorg.conf and check if you have something like this Section "Extensions"
<kurrata>   Option "Composite" "Enable"
<kurrata> EndSection
<ikonia> blue112: some effects can be quite demanding on some graphics cards, and the onboard CPU can be kept quite busy
<ikonia> blue112: disable compiz effects, see if it calms down
<blue112> ikonia, I don't have any effects enabled.
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: thats not the issue... I can get to a screen to repair stuff
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: secondly ... my screen goes blank
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: I think when X11 tries to start
<ikonia> blue112: what video card do you have ?
<blue112> ikonia, and all I'm doing is chatting on IRC and whatching top
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: right now im' in recoveyr
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: recovery mode
<blue112> ikonia, VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 LP [Mobility Radeon HD 4300 Series]
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: therefore I cant run "startx"
<pksadiq> blue112: try metacity --replace to stop compiz and check the CPU
<blue112> pksadiq, compiz isn't abled
<blue112> enabled*
<ikonia> blue112: are you using the ati propritary drivers, from the system->administration->hardware drivers ?
<sweb> how can i determine my vpn connection is encrypted or not
<sweb> ?
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: wait... I think I know ... whats the option in grub to boot just to text?
<blue112> ikonia, how can I know ?
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: no X11
<ikonia> blue112: go to the tool I've just said and look if they are enabled or not
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  i thougt the recovery console was no X...
<blue112> ikonia, ok.
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  theres a 'text' optink you can type in/edit the grub menu to use also
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: yeah no X but... I'll boot normally like you say
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: with text only
<blue112> ikonia, yep, it's enabled
<blue112> And glxinfos says "direct rendering: Yes"
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  so you are using X right now?
<ikonia> blue112: I wonder if that's the issue then,
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: lol ...no right now I booted in to "recovery mode" at grub menu
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  sop what are you using right now then? You can IRC from the console ya know.. :)
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: what I will do is boot normally with the "text"
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: i'm on irssi in recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  you can use 'text' then run 'startx' and I THOUGHT you could also do same thing with the recovery option.
<coolroot> what does .chm means? what type of file? which application i will use to open this type of file?
<blue112> ikonia, then, what should I do ?
<Dr_Willis> If X isent running.. then you should be able to 'startx'
<ikonia> blue112: try disabling it
<blue112> ikonia, O_o ?
<Dr_Willis> coolroot:  its a MS help file format.
<ikonia> blue112: use the basic drivers instead
<blue112> ikonia, basic drivers lags.
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: ok thanks.. i'll go do that now and then come back
<Dr_Willis> coolroot:  theres several chm viewers in the repos
<kurrata> coolbhavi google "open .chm linux"
<blue112> ikonia, and basic drivers won't support my dual screen layout
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: thanks alot Doc :)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnochm
<ubottu> gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-3 (lucid), package size 152 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: brb
<ikonia> blue112: propritary drivers appear to cause you problems
<kurrata> coolroot  google "open .chm linux"
<blue112> ikonia, basic drivers won't support my dual screen layout :/
<coolroot> gnochm:
<coolroot>  Depends: python-gtkhtml2  but it is not installable
<ikonia> blue112: but the propitary ones seem to cause you problems
<pksadiq> !chm
<blue112> ikonia, I don't have to have a useless screen.
<Dr_Willis> coolroot:  update/upgrade/try again
<pksadiq> !xchm
<ikonia> blue112: it's the trade off you need to look at
<blue112> ikonia, so ubuntu says "Use one screen or lag" ?
<ikonia> blue112: no, ati (nothing to do with ubuntu) appears to have issues with your card/driver combo
<pksadiq> xchm is enough
<blue112> ikonia, then, what can I do to fix that AND keeping my dual screen ?
<blue112> I can't change my graphic card, it's a laptop.
<ikonia> blue112: contact ATI
<blue112> ikonia, I doubt that they will ever answer.
<ikonia> log it as a bug
<ikonia> blue112: then what do you want ubuntu to do about it ?: they don't make those drivers or support them
<pksadiq> blue112 I think you can use vesa instead of the current driver
<blue112> pksadiq, I won't be able to dual screen then.
<coolroot> Dr_Willis, i did update but same problem
<raven> what is a linux system with only text mode?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  one thats not running X.
<ikonia> raven: what ?
<ikonia> raven: the ubuntu distro can have X removed or disabled
<Dr_Willis> raven:  go to the console.. and see what its like
<ugliefrog> can some one tell me how i can get the streaming part of this inside rythmbox------->http://www.947thebrew.com/mediaplayer/?station=KBRU-FM&action=listenlive&channel_title=
<pachoulya> Hm
<raven> Dr_Willis, i need something like fedora 1 to build a cluster
<pksadiq> raven press ALT + CTRL + F1 to F6
<Dr_Willis> raven:  any disrto can do text only normally.. if thats what you are asking about
<coolroot> ?
<Dr_Willis> ugliefrog:  its using flash.. so it may not be doable
<pksadiq> raven: sorry
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: sup
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  mOO! :)
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: got it going .. although I still dont know how
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: lol
<pksadiq> :0
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: decided to boot into safex mode
<ugliefrog> Dr_Willis, Dangitness........thanks
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: then reconfigured X
<Killaklown> Dr_Willis: now I dont even have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file :( yet it still boots
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  X auto configures for the most part.. and if you installed the nvidia drivers, I thought it made one.
<Dr_Willis> Killaklown:  you can use the nvidia-xsettings tool to generate one.
<Killaklown> ok
<Killaklown> cool beans
<Killaklown> thanks man
<Dr_Willis> I normlly just install the drivers using the hardware-drivers tool, reboot, run nvidia-settings the first time, restart X server.. and thats it...
<raven> how to build up a computing cluster with ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !cluster
<Killaklown> ok
<Killaklown> :)
<Dr_Willis> Get a lot of computers.. cluster them together.. :)
<feedmecereal> Hi. Firefox 3.6 keeps branding itself as Namoroko. I was playing around with Firefox 4.0. How do I get 3.6 back to the regularly branded Firefox?
<raven> !cluster
<raven> Dr_Willis, HOW
<dns53> raven cluster of what?
<Dr_Willis> raven:    are we doing your homework for you? or what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> first hit for 'ubuntu cluster' is --> How To Create Ubuntu Server Cluster - Ubuntu Forums
<Dr_Willis> when i googled it just now. :)
<LinuxLinks> google is your friend
<Moopz> Hey. I was wondering if anyone knew how to run .jar files? Ubuntu just opens it as if it was a compressed file.
<zhangzm> f
<Buffcns2> google's got a lot of friends
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  java -jar foo.jar
<coolroot> gnochm got bug for installing....does anyone here knows how to install it? or is it fix?
<dns53> Moopz java -jar  file
<Moopz> Tried that already, doest't work
<pksadiq> Moopz:  or right click on file and open with Java runtime
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  thats how its done.. unless you got some other error messages you want to share with ut
<blue112> Hi again.
<blue112> Why when I run glxinfos it says X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Moopz> pksadiq, doesn't work either. Tried with both Sun and OpenJDK
<Dr_Willis> Gnochm isent even in 10.10 any more...
<Moopz> java-jar: command not found is what I'm getting.
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  SPELL it right.
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  java               -jar foo.jar
<Dr_Willis> Notice the SPACE :_)
<LinuxLinks> the space is needed :)
<Dr_Willis>  -jar is an OPTION
<pksadiq> LinuxLinks:  Moopz knows it, I feel
<pksadiq> :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Moopz> Now I get: Unable to access jarfile test.jar
<Moopz> And I set the permissions so it should be able to be executed.
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  and is test.jar in the current working directory?
<WXZ> in the terminal, how do I change the extension of a group of files in a direction
<Moopz> Yes
<sniperjo_> anyone got any experience with routing protocals?
<WXZ> I figured out 'rename *.txt ??.t"
<Dr_Willis> Moopz:  i dont think you set them +x, no nee to.. and you do have the  case correct? use TAB key to complete the name
<WXZ> the ?? part is what I have trouble with
<saedelaere> hi
<Moopz> Found the problem. Had captialized T :)
<jazzfish> !paste | jazzfish
<ubottu> jazzfish, please see my private message
<Moopz> Thanks for the help.
<saedelaere> i try to create my first ubuntu package, and don't know how to continue. the program does not need to be compiled as  it is written in tcl tk
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  in most cases i recall  people dont want to use 'rename' they want to use 'mv' to move a file to a new name..
<WXZ> I lied, I'm actually using "convert"
<WXZ> ImageMagick
<saedelaere> there is a configure ans install script which can be used to install the app
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  so whats the issue then?
<WXZ> same issue, just instead of "rename" I want "convert"
<saedelaere> can i use this script to create a package?
<WXZ> convert *.png *.jpg doesn't work
<saedelaere> i did this in a rpm spec file
<saedelaere> and this works great
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:   So you need to learn how bash Handles file globbing. :)
<WXZ> sure.....
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  try it with echo..    echo foo.png poo.jpg
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong example. :)
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  try it with echo..    echo *.png poo.jpg
<WXZ> lol, poo
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  programs dont handle the globx.. bash expands them then sends them the whole list. You will need to use 'find' or xargs, to handkle it.. or some scripting
<saedelaere> this is the spec file I was talking about
<saedelaere> http://pastebin.com/ER6cjRWn
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  check out some of the bash guides under file globbing, it will show examples.. i gotta run.
<coolroot> any other chm viewer aside from gnochm from the repos?
<pksadiq> coolroot: I think xchm works
<uLinux> what does sudo chmod a+x'
<uLinux> ?
<blue112> Why does glxinfo or fglrxinfo doesn't work with the catalyst drivers :/ ?
<pksadiq> uLinux:  adds Execute along with the attributes already present with the file
<a5h15h> i want to run the following command ...(setq flymake-log-level 3)...how is it supposed  to be done?
<Syria> Hi, I have a web based application installed on my computer, how can I access this site remotely please? but the problem is that I don't have a real IP.
<bodom> Hi there. Does my video card will be supported in Ubuntu 10.10? I have a nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] rev 162.
<Kuba> Does encrypting a partition give a big overload in terms of system performance?
<bodom> Kuba: in my experience, accessing an encrypted partition is 3 times slower than accessing s standard partition
<ZykoticK9> Syria, you need to open a port on your router/firewall (probably port 80 by default) AND for DNS you might want to check out one of the dynamic DNS services (no-ip for example has their client in the default Ubuntu repo called noip2)
<Kuba> bodom: oh, so on a netbook it is practically pointless (since its performance is ver low) thanks
<bodom> Kuba: but it really depends on the algorithm you chose, the key lenght, and how fast is your pc
<LeFrog> hello all
<LeFrog> how many hours until ubuntu 10.10 is officially released?
<Syria> ZykoticK9: I have a router connected to the same computer, should I do this using it?
<bodom> Kuba: yep, I don't suggest you to encrypt partitions on netbook, instead you absoulutely need it. Maybe consider encrypting just a couple of folder and putting there your confidential data
<ZykoticK9> LeFrog, the exact time/hour is never known
<LeFrog> i see...
<LeFrog> the RC is pretty much the same thing, no?
<Kuba> bodom: a couple of folders? How could I do that? :)
<bodom> LeFrog: they usually release when there will be 10.10 on every country, so watch hawaii clock
<LeFrog> ok bodom
<bodom> Kuba: hold on a moment
<ZykoticK9> Syria, sorry I don't understand your last statement.  The router needs to forward the port to your hosting computer (it should probably be given a static internal IP).  Configuring routers is always different by model/make, so I can't really help with that part!?
<kyentei> Okay, this is just annoying me. Why can't I figure out how to open a terminal inside gedit? (I have the terminal plugin for gedit installed)
<Syria> ZykoticK9: Thank you.
<Kuba> LeFrog: but, keep in mind that isn't said to be on time ;p What I mean is that when the 10.04 was relesed there was quite a big time shift
<xerox1> i have just converted a pdf file to an epub using calibre; most things look good; but some words are split up in a strange way; any advice?
<LeFrog> kuba: how so?
<Scorcher21> aye anyone here technically savvy that may be able to offer some help?
<bodom> Kuba: take a look at this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Kuba> LeFrog: afair there were some problems - fixing it and building new isos took quite a bit of time
<LeFrog> i see...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | Scorcher21
<ubottu> Scorcher21: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Kuba> bodom: thanks
<Scorcher21> ok understood having major issues trying to install 10.10,.. 9.04
<Scorcher21> works fine
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, 10.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1 (for the next day)
<Scorcher21> using the live CD I get a purple screen with a keyboard and a picture of a person, then a screen with ubuntu written and five dots that alternate whie and red then nothhing monitor goes into standby
<Scorcher21> fedora 13 does the same and ubuntu 9.10 gives me an out of range sigmnal
<sms_> in terminal, how do I copy everything from /media/mountedcd to the root of /media/flashdrive
<dhiry2k> hi while running rootstock i got error as qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<Benwa> sms_→ cp -a /media/mountedcd /media/flashdrive
<GregValheru> ppl, I want to install dosbox 0.74, but on its web site, DL section, there is no install package for Ubuntu, when I try to compile from source files, I get this msg when running ./configure command - http://paste.ubuntu.com/509424/
<sms_> -a eh, ok thanks
<Scorcher21> okay since getting no response to that is 9.04 a worthy OS or do I need to be upgraded. Finally got tired of windows this is new to me but Im a quick learner with semi-marginal comp skills
<huang> hi
<murderertoy> hi everybody :) i have a problem with ubuntu...
<Scorcher21> welcome to the club lol
<Oer> !hi
<murderertoy> :D.... the problem is that i can't go to the terminal out of gdm cause the screen becomes Black
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, from channel topic "Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd" -- personally i don't like/do upgrades, but that's entirely up to you.
<murderertoy> but no terminal playing...
<huang> I'M Chinese
<Scorcher21> your speakin french to me Im an absolyute newbie to linux... was a windows brat most of my life
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, 9.04 won't be supported after the 23rd of this month...
<Xenoxx> if your happy with 9.04 just stay there
<Scorcher21> Ok so the termination point is on the horizon and I understand that what I dont uderstand is why I try to upgrade anything my monitor blanks out or goes to sleep
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, "not supported" means no security update - it's NOT a good idea to continue to user an EOL version
<raven> i need any good tutorial to build up a comoputing cluster please
<GregValheru> ppl, I want to install dosbox 0.74, but on its web site, DL section, there is no install package for Ubuntu, when I try to compile from source files, I get this msg with  ./configure command - http://paste.ubuntu.com/509424/
<KillGuta> Guys, why aren't the youtube downloaders working?
<KillGuta> I tried cclive and the ones from the rep
<KillGuta> They didn't work.
<Scorcher21> and I understan what' not supported' means.... Im not an idiot
<huang> Where am I?
<Scorcher21> New jersey
<Scorcher21> Enjoy the cheesesteaks
<huang> I'm new here
<Scorcher21> me too
<Scorcher21> I have no clue where yopu are throw a dart at a map and enjoy
<ZykoticK9> KillGuta, the youtube-dl from the repo has been broken for a while - if you download a new version from the web, it works
<glebihan> GregValheru: install "libsdl1.2-dev"
<huang> I am a Chinese
<Scorcher21> youve stated that
<KillGuta> ZykoticK9, tried the one from the official site and it doesn't work for me
<GregValheru> ty, glebihan
<dhiry2k> packages cdownloaded while doing rootstock command where get stored?
<glebihan> GregValheru: yw
<huang> Which country are you from?
<Scorcher21> US
<Scorcher21> you?
<Scorcher21> lol
<Mossyfunk1> Is there a sure fire way from within a running system to tell the model of my pentium 4? ie if it supports SSE3
<huang> chinese
<Scorcher21> yeah I got that
<KillGuta> Scorcher21, be nice to the world's next super power xD
<Scorcher21> hey zyko any thoughts?
<Scorcher21> lol
<fif0> Mossyfunk1: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<huang> My English is poor
<Scorcher21> better some I know
<glebihan> huang: you can get support in chinese in #ubuntu-cn
<Mossyfunk1> fif0, thanks =)
<Scorcher21> hey whats the timeout period here need a smoke
<huang> 你们好  Understand the instructions?
<Scorcher21> well id like a smoke
<Doonz> hey guys, I rebooted my computer and now its doing this.. --->>  490 root      20   0  8128   808   624 S  0.0  0.0  0:00.00 fsck -a -C9 -t ext3 /dev/disk/by-uuid/acc38eff-4d2e-4db9-8e8a-109430aff298
<Doonz> is there a way i can watch a progress meter of it?
<glebihan> Scorcher21: no timeout period in here
<Scorcher21> take a .45 and shoot it right in the lttle green light
<Scorcher21> cool brb
<Jookia> Sup
<Jookia> Hi!
<huang> You are the United States?
<Jookia> me? No.
<glebihan> huang: there are people from everywhere here, but it's an english only channel
<Jookia> Australia.
<btQuark> greetings
<huang> ha！
<ZykoticK9> huang, do you have an Ubuntu support question?  (that's what this channel if for)
<btQuark> i've got problems with ubuntu 10.04 and the nvidia-commercial driver
<btQuark> using a celsius h250 workstation notebook (quadro graphics in there) i cannot get the device to wake up properly from sleep
<btQuark> it does suspend, anyhow it does not wake up properly, or it does wakeup anyhow does not get its display initialized again
<KillGuta> Guys, anyone know of a working way to download youtube videos without a website?
<Jookia> KillGuta: A script? I've heard of youtube-dl.
<Jookia> btQuark: I'm not sure if that's fixable from our side.
<btQuark> the hints with "agp" in the various forums did not work, most likely due to the fact that its not agp but pci-e
<KillGuta> Tried it, Jookia. Didn't work.
<Jookia> btQuark: The proprietry nVidia drivers are closed-source, nobody can fix things besides nVidia.
<ZykoticK9> KillGuta, while you are watching YouTube videos a file Flash#$J#K is created in /tmp - you can copy this file to another location to save it
<btQuark> Jookia - so you're telling that ubuntu now *again* does not offer acellerated graphics?
<sms_> can I have the cp command list every file and folder it copies? Or atleast inform me when it's done
<Doonz> hey guys, I rebooted my computer and now its doing this.. --->>  490 root      20   0  8128   808   624 S  0.0  0.0  0:00.00 fsck -a -C9 -t ext3 /dev/disk/by-uuid/acc38eff-4d2e-4db9-8e8a-109430aff298 <<<----  is there a way i can watch a progress meter of it?
<btQuark> stupid thing is - windows works like a charm
<btQuark> solaris works like a charm
<KillGuta> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<Jookia> btQuark: Then don't use Ubuntu? The reason is that the open source drivers aren't good enough in Ubuntu 10.04. Try Ubuntu 10.10.
<btQuark> only the uberpro-superduper-ubuntu has yet again decided to deprecate acellerated graphics
<Scorcher21> give up on me zyko?
<huang> I do not understand English
<Jookia> btQuark: It's not deprecating them! It's a bug that nVidia won't fix!
<glebihan> KillGuta: there's also a script for GreaseMonkey called "Youtube Enhancer" which will add download links on youtube pages
<bazhang> huang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, are you talking to me?
<Scorcher21> anyone else have a 'signal out of range' issue and if so howd you fix it?
<Jookia> glebihan: They don't want to open up a browser.
<Scorcher21> yeah
<ZykoticK9> !tab | Scorcher21
<ubottu> Scorcher21: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<KillGuta> glebihan, GreaseMonkey supports Chrome?
<noob-tux> btQuark: why bother use ubuntu? go for windows.....spend more $ while we save more $ :P
<Scorcher21> ahh thanks
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, what issue are you having?
<Jookia> Scrorcher21: That's a resolution problem. You need to lower your screen resolution.
<btQuark> i've had that once with radeon graphics - then workstation graphics again, as i need to do real work, and it did not work as well, because "uh, opensource and no our driver is not fit for the purpose yet"
<Scorcher21> as I said newbie
<Scorcher21> getting an out of range signal when I try to upgrade
<glebihan> KillGuta: never tested, but it should work
<Jookia> btQuark: What do you want me to do, ring up nVidia tech support, file a bug and hope for the best? There's literally nothing we can do.
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, for "signal out of range" lower your resolution
<Scorcher21> tried that all the way
<KillGuta> Gah, I'm such an idiot for asking such trivial things when I have google -_-
<huang> Who Chinese?
<Scorcher21> then it just goes into standy
<bazhang> huang, not here
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, what graphics card?
<bazhang> huang, /join #ubuntu-cn
<Scorcher21> nvidia ... 5300 i think
<Scorcher21> been awhile sine I loked
<btQuark> Jookia - i wouldn't regard a driver that works on a ridiculous number of platforms without issue and fast as "broken" when one weeny bunch of software does not get its act clean and some stable binary interfaces up
<Scorcher21> AGP
<huang> ok Thank you
<bazhang> btQuark, please take the rants elsewhere
<Scorcher21> as I said my 9.04 works fine
<btQuark> ah, because you supersmug linuxies dont like to hear about problems?
<Jookia> btQuark: ubuntu did their best to get the buggy drivers to work as best as they could.
<Jookia> btQuark: No, because you said it yourself that it works in Solaris, why are you where?
<Scorcher21> but when I try to upgrade I get  either the signal out of range for 9.10, and standy for 10.10
<btQuark> that might the point of people not using your software because it does not work for them
<bazhang> btQuark, this is not the complaints channel. if you need support then ask, but complaining is not for here
<Scorcher21> and standby for fedora 13 also
<btQuark> well, seems like ubuntu still is best kept in a virtual machine, aka "native environment"
<Jookia> Good.
<noob-tux> btQuark: from now on....read c++ programming tutorials.....and from the time u know how to read and write program....make ur own operating system! and u'll know why those programmers take time to debug those bugs found......
<Scorcher21> hold on let get some specs here
<Jookia> Keep it there then, I don't care.
<btQuark> since all relevant hardware function still dont work
<bazhang> btQuark, please stop
<Jookia> btQuark: This isn't Ubuntu's fault, it's Nvidia's for providing crap drivers.
<btQuark> sure.
<btQuark> and the crusades death cases were not the christs' faults but the fault of those who refused to be christs
<noob-tux> btQuark: in this world we know the good and the moron! unlucky u belong to the moron type! :))))))))
<btQuark> infidels
 * Jookia claps.
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, i read back through the logs - I've got nothing for ya (the 10.04/10.10 LiveCD not working, while 9.04 does is unfortunately rather common - i believe you need to enter some kernel/boot options to resolve, but don't know what they are).  Good luck man.
<bazhang> noob-tux, not needed. nor helpful
<Scorcher21> lol ok
<Scorcher21> thanx anyway bud
<Jookia> So what're you guys doing? I'm writing a simple program to remind me to take breaks at my computer.
<Scorcher21> Im drinking
<dogmatic69> hi all, trying to get a usb wifi dongle working
<Buffcns2> I'm also drinking
<Scorcher21> cheers
<Jookia> Any occasion?
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<Buffcns2> back at ya Scorcher21
<dogmatic69> there is some nix drivers on a cd, but dont know how to get them installed :/
<Scorcher21> work thirds its my night time
<Scorcher21> yeah night is the occasion lol
<Buffcns2> Jookia: hmmmm it's a day that ends in y
<ZykoticK9> Scorcher21, Buffcns2 as bazhang said - try not to chit-chat about non-support issues (in this channel)
<dogmatic69> anyone can point me in the right direction for installing the drivers? thanks
<Scorcher21> sorry bout that
<Jookia> dogmatic69: What kind of drivers? File formats, is there a makefile, is it code or a .deb or .rpm or anything?
<cx42net> hi there !
<dogmatic69> Jookia: looks like make files
<Scorcher21> ok ill go play somewhere lese
<Jookia> Okay
<Jookia> Can you give me an idea of the directory structure?
<dogmatic69> Jookia: could i link you to a dl?
<cx42net> I defined a raid 1 in my bios but I don't know how to use  it under ubuntu : If I goes to System>Administration>Disk Utility, I can see two disks, not one. Can someone could help me please ?
<Jookia> Sure thing, I've got nothing better to do.
<Jookia> cx42net: Do you have two disks?
<Doonz> cx42net: you must use the bios raid configuration utility
<Doonz> yout mirrior isnt set up correctly
<sebsebseb> Hi
<cx42net> Jookia: yes I have two identical disks
<dogmatic69> Jookia: thanks :) ill find the link quick
<cx42net> Doonz: I did used it to configure the raid 1
<cx42net> but now I don't know how to access to "one" disk that represent the two real disk in raid 1
<Jookia> cx42net: Seems pretty accurate then.
<cx42net> Jookia: how that ?
<Jookia> Two disks, two disks.
<cx42net> Jookia: well right, seen in that way, that is pretty obvious yeah :p
<Jookia> Obviously I'm just messing with you, I dunno what the problem is.
<cx42net> Jookia: but I defined them in raid 1 in the bios, how could I use that ?
<Jookia> I have no clue, bro. I've never used RAID.
<dzan> hi, is this possible: boot from a live cd, create an array ( with mdadm, raid 5 ) then copy all my data over the network ( still using the live cd ) then shutdown, add a extra disk install server to the disk and then still have the array there? ( it's because i want to use a disk with data on currently as os disk but the data can't be lost and must go to the array )
<cx42net> Jookia: ok well no problem ;)
<cx42net> is there anyone with some raid knowledge that could help me .
<cx42net> ?
<Doonz> cx42net: what do you see for disks in ubuntu
<dzan> cx42net, starting myself :)
<Doonz> do you see the two physical disks
<cx42net> in the utility disk, I can see the two physicals disks yes
<Doonz> do you have 3 disks in the system
<Doonz> or jus tthe two in mirror
<noob-tux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509439/    <---btQuark hehehe
<cx42net> yes, I have an ssd for the os, and two identical hdd for the data, defined as raid 1 in the bios
<bazhang> noob-tux, why paste that?
<noob-tux> oOps
<noob-tux> sorry
<Doonz> ok
<ZykoticK9> cx42net, just FYI but a lot of the "raid" bios stuff is not "really" raid, but some bios software raid of some sort.  I don't believe the linux support is fantastic in some cases, so verify that your MB is supported.  I've never bothered to get mine working, the raid controls in linux don't interest me enough to invest the time required to research to get it working.  hope you have better luck (more patience) then I do/did ;)
<Doonz> ZykoticK9: it has nothing to do with what your talking about
<Doonz> cx42net: goto terminal type: sudo fdisk -l
<Doonz> post output to pastebin
<ZykoticK9> Doonz, cx42net sorry then
<Doonz> ZykoticK9: no worries glad to see you trying to help
<cx42net> Doonz: http://pastebin.com/u4EbxaaE
<Doonz> were your drive 500gb in mirror
<cx42net> yes
<rudy__> what is the best and most thorough way to uninstall a program from ubuntu?
<Doonz> ok something isnt right in the bios side of the raid configuration. the ubuntu install will not be able to see both disks that belong to the pair it would only show as one. my other concern is that when you have this mirror set up are you going to be able to monitor the health of the array. if your just using the 500gb as storage and not accessing the disk alot or need high end speed from them you could look at the linux software solution
<dogmatic69> Jookia: i put in on dropbox, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1681123/Linux.zip
<dogmatic69> its 1mb
<Jookia> Okay
<Jookia> So is it the WPA_Supplicant or the Module that you want
<dogmatic69> thanks a lot :)
<ineedhelp> hi
<ineedhelp> um
<ineedhelp> what does "choke" and "unchoke" mean in transmission client
<moetunes> rudy__:  in terminal   sudo apt-get --purge remove app   will take the config files too
<dogmatic69> Jookia: idk, its a usb wifi dongle and i want internet :P ive only been using linux for a month
<rudy__> what if I don't know the proper name for the program?  the name in the menu is not the same name as the command line
<Morpheus303> hi, i have a problem with torrent clients; i use transmission(but it does the same with deluge) and after a while the system crashes
<Jookia> Hey dogmatic
<Morpheus303> did some of you encounter the same error?
<moetunes> rudy__:  well in synaptic you can right click the installed app and select to completely remove
<ineedhelp> morpheus i have not encountered that, perhaps you must try updating it
<Jookia> Curious, what does 'lsmod | grep sta' in the terminal say?
<jon_> i need help with my internet i wont work
<logion> when i try to umount a mount it fails saying : "device is busy". both "fuser -cu /path" and "lsof /path" return nothing; any ideas? (the folder a mounted LV if that is of any importance)
<dogmatic69> Jookia: for me?
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Yeah
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, option 1 - use System / Preferences / Main Menu - and look at the properties of the menu entry to see what command line argument is run.  option 2 - from a terminal "apt-cache search foo" where foo is a word in the program you are looking for
<rudy__> so far the only way i've seen to remove a program without command line as you said is to choose "remove" from within the ubuntu software center.. but I have no idea what that is actually doing to my computer.. and I don't know where files are going when packages get installed.. i don't know if they're in usr/bin or /bin or what
<dogmatic69> Jookia: there is 2 lines, vgastate and rt28070sta
<rudy__> aaah yes thats right
<rudy__> i forgot
<rudy__> silly me, thank you
<Jookia> Okay, so what's your card?
<dogmatic69> Jookia: with some numbers
<ineedhelp> what does "choke" and "unchoke" mean in the transmission client?
<Morpheus303> any ideas?
<Doonz> FSCK is doing an auto check on one of my arrays. Of course the sucker is over 3tb is there a way i can see the progress of it?
<ineedhelp> tough luck morpheus... computing is the blue pill for me:(
<dogmatic69> Jookia: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300474363887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
<rudy__> like, where is the REAL command line.  i wanna see the output that is behind this thing.  can I log out of gnome and just be on a command line
<Doonz> cx42net: any luck?
<dogmatic69> that is the one i bought has lots of tech specks down the bottom
<dzan> hi, is this possible: boot from a live cd, create an array ( with mdadm, raid 5 ) then copy all my data over the network ( still using the live cd ) then shutdown, add a extra disk install server to the disk and then still have the array there? ( it's because i want to use a disk with data on currently as os disk but the data can't be lost and must go to the array )
<dogmatic69> *specs
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, ctrl+alt+f1 (ctrl+alt+f7 to get back)
<rudy__> thanks! :D
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Type 'locate rt3070'
<glebihan> ineedhelp: where is that ? I don't see those commands ?
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, you're not going to see output though - dmesg command to see kernel output
<Johanness> Joh
<rudy__> its asking for my login :P
<dogmatic69> Jookia: says lib/firmware/rt3070.bin
<ineedhelp> in the transmission client if you open the torrent then go to peers, it keeps saying choked and unchoked
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, so log in
<ineedhelp> you must hover your mouse over the peer list though
 * dddw is off for the day
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Hmm, so you have the firmware and it's auto detected, type 'ifconfig'
<rudy__> woah dmesg pumps out alot
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, F1-F6 are the virtual terminal - then run in parallel to the GUIs (x sessions) which are F7 and above
<dogmatic69> Jookia: seems like 3x entries, eth0 lo wlan0
<Jookia> Uh
<rudy__> is there a "kill program" hotkey
<Jookia> Try 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 up' or 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up'
<logion> allright, "umount -l /path" might have done the trick
<Jookia> rudy__: Dunno, by you can type 'pkill' in the terminal followed by the name of the program.
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, "ps aux" to find PID then "kill $PIDNUM" or "killall $PROGRAMNAME"
<rudy__> thank you
<logion> now i get "failed to suspend VG" when I try to extend the LV that was mounted on /home. any ideas ?
<rudy__> i still havent needed to kill a program yet :P
<Morpheus303> can someone say if it is a known bug and if it has already been corrected in ubuntu maverick with linux 2.6.35?
<ZykoticK9> rudy__, you can also use a terminal "program manager" type program called "top"
<dogmatic69> Jookia: first one had error (no up command) second one seemed to work (no errors at least but no output either)
<rudy__> haha theres more than one way to do things just like perl
<sms_> In terminal, how do I copy everything from /media/cd/ to /media/usb/, ending up with /media/usb/[content of the cd] and not /media/usb/cd/[contents of the cd] ?
<HaPK_PerCar> I was wondering... When the next version of ubuntu comes out I'm going to reinstall rather that update. Do I loose all the configuration I've done previously if I do that?
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Can you try and use the dongle now? Does networkmanager pick it up?
<ZykoticK9> sms_, i'd guess ".... /media/cd/* ..." would work
<Oer> Morpheus303, join #Ubuntu+1 for maverick/10.10 support
<Jookia> HaPK_PerCar: Reinstalling loses all the data and configuration. Upgrading doesn't.
<Monkey_Dust> sms_: cd to /media/usb/cd/[content] en copy or move it to /media/usb
<dogmatic69> Jookia: its been in all the time :/ ill unplug and put back in quick
<Morpheus303> my problem is in lucid
<glebihan> sms_: cp -r /media/cd/* /media/usb
<HaPK_PerCar> Jookia, so if I reinstall I also loose all the files in my home folder?
<Jookia> dogmatic69: After putting it back in, can you pastebin the results of 'dmesg | tail' ?
<Oer> Morpheus303, you asked if it is corrected in maverick
<Jookia> HaPK_PerCar: I'm not sure, depends how you partitioned it. I think you will if it's all on one partition.
<coz_> Morpheus303,  what is the issue again.. I came in late
<HaPK_PerCar> can someone confirm this? do I loose every file if I reinstall?
<GregValheru> glebihan - if you're still here, ty again for your help with DOSBox 0.74 missing package and with that, I can report that I have successfully compiled my first app in Linux. *happy face*
<rudy__> back up ur shit before you format the drive
<HaPK_PerCar> I mean, every file in my ubuntu partition
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  if you reinstall over an existing install..yes you lose it all
<sms_> glebihan, that makes the most sense, let's see..
<dogmatic69> Jookia: bit hard without the internet :P has about 10x entries that say '[ some.number] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0'
<glebihan> GregValheru: nice :)
<dogmatic69> numbers are like [ 2680.378093]
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, hm, I see...
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Ah, that's either good or bad. Good if it's silent without error, bad if it straightout didn't detect you inserting the dongle. The numbers are the seconds from how long Linux has been running.
<ZykoticK9> HaPK_PerCar, if you copy your /home/$USERNAME directory to another location, then copy it back all your setting "should" be restored.  You can see !clone factoid to get a copy of your package list.  i don't do upgrades myself, and simply copy home dir and my files are stored on another drive
<HaPK_PerCar> oh well, no other thing to do that upgrade then...
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,   you need to back up to cd or external drive ...everything you want to save
<keystr0k> I've added a binary to /usr/local/bin... I need to run it with sudo, but sudo cannot find it... (my normal user can)
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,   are these files  or applications you want to save?
<keystr0k> I run "sudo drush xxxx" and it says "sudo: drush: command not found"   works fine with my normal user account
<nsahoo> Is there a way to change the default Gnome Terminal size?
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,   do you have dropbox installed? it has 2gigs of free storage and well worth the effort
<Morpheus303> in this chat, what does the red text mean?
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, yeah, quite a bit of work in there
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  does it exceed 2 gigs?
<dogmatic69> Jookia: ok... there is this little info i know... pluging it into pc its for (clean 10.04 x64 does nothing) plugging it into 10.04.01 x84 with updates seems to show it in the connection manager
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, hmmm, I don't think so, but it takes a lot of time to upload things to the dropbox cloud
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  well not too much time considering that it will be safe and reinstalltion can be done without concern
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, if you edit the profile and change the font size in gnome terminal it auto resized the entire window as well
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Then obviously the 64bit version doesn't have the drivers. You could try clean 10.10 (it comes out later today or tommorrow) to see if it's fixed, if its not or you don't want to check, just use x86.
<nsahoo> ZykoticK9: I was asking about fitting more rows and columns by default
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, ah then disregard ;)
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, and what about programs and other configs? I loose all those too?
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  for programs you can use aptoncd
<dogmatic69> Jookia: so cant i install the drivers that is on the cd it came with?
<rudy__> ya know, I like this os so much... even though I don't understand how it works yet... when I first tried windows I had to figure it out too.. but by the time I got this i was still a total windows noob.  Im tiredddd of not knowing how my OS or my system works .
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  that will essentially back up the applications that you are using at the moment and reinstall them later
<zaggynl> hi, I'm using dd_rescue to copy a HDD to another HDD, what does ipos mean?
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, I'll see that
<Guest38812> hey friends
<rudy__> it tooks like 15 mins in windows to open firefox
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  both dropbox and aptoncd may be your saving grace ... this way you can reinstalll at any given time knowing that these things are safely backed up
<Guest38812> i need so help with file recover from a sd card
<rudy__> and i got dual CPU's with 2 gigs of ram!
<dca> i need so help with file recover from a sd card
<zaggynl> Guest38812: dd_rescue and scalpel may help
<sms_> Huh, doesn't work:
<sms_> cp -r '/media/Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS amd64/*' '/media/karmadrive'
<sms_> cp: cannot stat `/media/Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS amd64/*': No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> dca, i'd also check out testdisk and photorec (in same package, by same people)
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, I have an NTFS partition, so I guess I can backup all my important files there. aptoncd seems useful
<dca> zaggynl where do i get it?
<HaPK_PerCar> coz_, thanks for the help
<zaggynl> or testdisk
<MKM> how to conver a pdf document into a .doc document....???
<zaggynl> dca: they're in the ubuntu repository
<coz_> HaPK_PerCar,  yes that is the other option for sure...I sometimes do that on the windows partition
<zaggynl> just install them like any other program using add/remove programs or synaptic
<glebihan> sms_: cp -r '/media/Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS amd64/'* '/media/karmadrive'
<glebihan> sms_: don't put the star in the quotes
<glebihan> sms_: or : cp -r /media/Ubuntu\ 10.04.1\ LTS\ amd64/* /media/karmadrive
<MKM> how to conver a pdf document into a .doc document....???
<sms_> glabihan: thanks seems to be working!
<haythem> hi
<unborn__> hi
<glebihan> sms_: you're welcome
<haythem> welcome
<jrib> MKM: I don't know how, but why do you want to?
<dca> MKM i think you can use open office
<glebihan> MKM: my first guess would be to say that it isn't possible...
<haythem> any one can help me??
<jrib> haythem: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<glebihan> dca: I don't think so, open office can't open pdf documents
<dca> MKM: so i think you can upload your file to google docs then save it as doc
<a5h15h> how to setup gccsense in emacs?
<dogmatic69> Jookia: when i plug it in the notification thing says 'network - you are now disconnected'
<agruman> hi, im using a mx1000 and my middle mouse button does not work, when testing with xev i dont get any events when pressing that button (all other buttons give events), what might be the problem?
<jrib> agruman: by default it switches the scroll mode, no?
<Braber01> Hi I just installed ubuntu netbook edtion and It confuses me because there's no minimize button or anything.
<jrib> agruman: wait, I'm thinking of a different mouse
<Jookia> dogmatic69: Well I'm not sure what to do man, I can't help anymore. I don't think you need those drivers, though.
<agruman> jrib, it doesnt do anything, xev doesnt report anything
<rudy__> lol, Dosbox thinks that the mounted ISO is my C drive
<coz_> Braber01,  right... you may have to watch some videos on this ... netbook takes a bit of getting used to after regular desktop edition
<jrib> agruman: you mean when you press down on the wheel right?
<agruman> jrib, yes
<dogmatic69> Jookia: cool thanks. ill try put the details in manually see if it does anything
<Braber01> thank you coz_
<agruman> jrib, according to howtos it should produce event 2, im thinking its either hw or some udev problem
<coz_> Braber01,  but it isnt broken if that was your concern :)
<coz_> Braber01,  although...do you have your video card driver installed?
<jrib> agruman: haven't used mx1000 in a few releases, so don't know.  It definitely used to work
<Braber01> I think I do otherwise I don't think I'd be able to watch blogtv.com
<agruman> jrib, well everything else is fine, but id think that atleast xev should print something
<jrib> agruman: does everything else work?
<mocramis> hi. I have some issues using matlab: the keyboard respond like a qwerty keyboard wether it's an azerty one
<mocramis> It may be caused by the fact  that matlab is using a x-windows style ....
<agruman> jrib, yes
<logion> fyi: i managed to fix the "failed to suspend" problem when resizing my LV by first marking is as inactive by using lvchange -a n /dev/vg/vg
<mocramis> does anyone has an idea about it ?
<jrib> agruman: anything interesting in /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe?  Does the left click + right click simultaneously produce a middle click at the moment?
<agruman> jrib, yes left + right gives event 2 ... hmm
<jrib> agruman: you mean "button 2"?  Does it act like middle click?
<agruman> jrib, yeah sry button 2
<saedelaere> trying to ask again, i want to create a ubuntu package for a program that needs not be compiled. in fact I only have to copy all files to /usr/share/foo, the program already has an installation script which I want to use. now, from where do I have to execute this script? I don't think from debian/rules because this is a makefile. any help appreciated!
<agruman> jrib, and yes it behaves as middle click
<jrib> agruman: ok, I asked because X should do that by default until it sees a "real" middle click
<KillGuta> Guys, do I need something to convert .flv to .mp3 through ffmpeg?
<LinuxVirgin> Hi all. Having problems with my wifi. The internet manager does show any networks. Sometimes it will show avail networks but it temperamental. I had help earlier and added "auto wlan0" which worked briefly but again I cant access the wifi
<jrib> agruman: anything in that log?
<agruman> jrib, ok, X seems to add a macintosh mouse along with my logitech receiver, i only have the mx1000 connected
<jrib> agruman: hmm, could be related
<agruman> jrib, but it does not recognize it as a mx1000
<jrib> agruman: for my logitech revoco it seems to tell me about "Logitech USB Receiver".  I actually used to have an mx1000 but that middle click stopped working for me; when I told logitech, they sent me this one for free :P
<giuseppe_> vlc
<LinuxVirgin> Hi all. Having problems with my wifi. The internet manager does show any networks. Sometimes it will show avail networks but it temperamental. I had help earlier and added "auto wlan0" which worked briefly but again I cant access the wifi
<ovy> hi, how can i change my mouse pointer with a custom one from gnome look?
<jrib> agruman: you could try in windows to rule out a hardware issue maybe?
<agruman> jrib, :) i have /dev/input/event3 (Logitech USB Receiver) configured as /dev/input/mouse1 and /dev/input/event2 (Macintosh mouse button emulation) configured as /dev/input/mouse0
<jrib> agruman: I get that too
<agruman> jrib, ok, i have no idea what the Macintosh is doing there though ... heh
<cx42net> Doonz: sorry I had to go for a while
<cx42net> I read what you said, but I don't know
<cx42net> Doonz: in fact it is weird
<cx42net> I'm gonna take a deeper look about this problem and try to find a solution
<cx42net> thanks for your help :)
<Jack0923> Hello, does anyone how to get sound over HDMI on Ubuntu 10.4 please?
<imsut> Hi. Did anyone setup install USB disk on Mac?
<LinuxVirgin> Can anyone tell me how to fix or repair the Network Manager
<vipul> hellow
<vipul> i have problem with my pendrive my ubuntu 10.04 cant read my pendrive when i am plugin it inside my port
<X-Sleepy-X> Trying to install Ubuntu 10.04.1 Server i386 on my Compaq Armada E500 that has 64 MB of RAM. I've installed Ubuntu on it before but never this version. The problem is that when it comes to detecting the hardware it seems like if the installation fails to detect the hard drive. Thought the hard drive is detected by Windows and Puppy Linux. Anyone here able to help me solve this problem?
<cdbob> 10.10 tomorrow!
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: what disk controller is in it ?
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: the cciss ?
<ikonia> cdbob: we know
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Not sure how to find that out...
<vipul> i have problem with my pendrive my ubuntu 10.04 cant read my pendrive when i am plugin it inside my port
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: read the hardware specs on it
<vipul> ikonia,  hellow
<ikonia> hi
<ost2life> HELP! I appear to have cocked my upgrade to 10:10 right up. First the upgrade seemed to go fine until the reboot when I got dumped to the GRUB rescue prompt with the error "the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found". I tried to follow the instructions on www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752 and now all I get is rapidly blinking underscore in the top left, which wont accept any input.
<KillGuta> Guys, how do I convert an flv to mp3?
<Gigacore> vipul: have you tried to mount it using Disk Utility?
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: You mean on the hard drive?
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: no, I mean the server hardware spec documentation, check what disk controller is in it
<KillGuta> With ffmpeg?
<zyx> KillGuta, can be done with that
<KillGuta> Convert an flv to mp3?
<KillGuta> I mean, how?
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: I'm sorry but I'm not sure where to find that documentation.
<ovy> why can't i copy amr files from my phone (it says unsupported)?
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: the HP website
<jrib> agruman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1417456 has some interesting xinput commands that might give you more info
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Ok, thanks!
<erUSUL> KillGuta: ffmpeg -i video.flv -ab 256kb file.mp3
<KillGuta> "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<KillGuta> "
<pumpkin> Hi. Question about makefile. Why does target1 work and target2 not? http://pastebin.com/pv0WkND9 . The files 1.cc and 1.d are in the same folder. Thanks
<KillGuta> Already tried that
<KillGuta> Do I need something else installed?
<ikonia> pumpkin: contact the person who made the make file, it's not an ubuntu issue
<moetunes> KillGuta:  ubuntu's ffmpeg isn't built with mp3 support - you'll need to rebuild it
<erUSUL> pumpkin: #workingset or ##c lok like a better place to ask
<KillGuta> moetunes, will the official one work?
<moetunes> KillGuta:  what do you mean by official?
<KillGuta> moetunes, well, the one you get from the official site
<KillGuta> As in not from the repository
<ovy> wow ubuntu-ro is so empty, probably they're all partying at Linux Install Fest in bucharest
<moetunes> KillGuta:  yep - or you could do apt-get sourve ffmpeg
<moetunes> KillGuta:  yep - or you could do apt-get source ffmpeg
<erUSUL> moetunes: KillGuta get the medibuntu libs
<erUSUL> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<moetunes> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<agruman> jrib, thanks
<erUSUL> no need to compile
<moetunes> oh
<Gigacore> guys, whenever I change/resume songs in rythmbox, the pidgin will minimize! any solution?
<cage_raphel> Hello all.. i am currently running Ubuntu 10.4 on my pc, however i would like to downgrade it to Ubuntu 9.10. how do i do that?
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<erUSUL> fresh install ?
<Gigacore> so make a fresh install
<Gigacore> yes
<ovy> cage_raphel, why would you want to do that? ubuntu10.04 boots up faster than 9.10
<cage_raphel> hmmm.. ok. is that the only option? :(
<Gigacore> guys, any solution for my problem?
<cage_raphel> ovy: i feel that Ubuntu 10.4 gives some kinda issues after every update.
<Random832> is it better to do a conventional install to a flash drive, or just do the livecd/casper-rw?
<ovy> cage_raphel, tommorow 10.10
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: issues like?
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: I
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: issues like, it gives error messages  when the system is rebooting..
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: I'm unable to locate the requested information. Perhaps I'm looking at the wrong places but all I find is general information.
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: first of all 64mb of ram is a very small ammount of ram for a modern distro, second are you disks in a raid configuration ?
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: what's the error you are getting?
<sten> hi guys, im trrying to add a folder to Path so that i can run my script in that folder directly in bash
<sten> so first i do: $ cd $HOME/script/
<jrib> sten: reason you don't just use ~/bin for your personal scripts?
<sten> yeah its for a lesson
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: i am a newbie.. i honestly dont remember the error message either.. i dont get the error message always.. but somestimes yes.. i do get the, where i am forced to give a cold reboot  my machine.
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: I know that 64 MB is a very small amount but it has worked with Ubuntu Server in the past. The disk is a single disk in a notebook so I don't believe it's RAID.
<jrib> sten: do you want to add ~/script permanently to your path?
<sten> and i dont know if im doing right cuz it doesnt work o if its supposed to not work
<sten> no just for the bash session
<jrib> sten: tell us what you ran
<sten> so
<sten> path="$HOME/script/"
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: apologies,k I thought you said it was a server, not a notebook, my mistake
<sten> export path
<sten> ./script
<sten> command not found
<sten> or script
<jrib> sten: PATH, not path
<ikonia> sten: PATH=$PATH:/home/script export PATH
<Kuehlschrank> sten: export PATH=/$HOME/script/:$PATH
<sten> yeah iv done that to
<sten> ah
<sten> ;D
<sten> il try
<ikonia> sten: is script a script, or a directory
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Perhaps I expressed myself incorrectly, I never mentioned it as a notebook, but i mentioned Ubuntu Server... :)
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: the most common issue being.. once  my machine boots.. it takes me to a black screen.. with a blinking cursor.. and then it gives a error message ( which i have not made a note of ) and the caps lock and the scroll lock lights on my keyboard starts flashing.. and my system becomes unresponsive.
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: no, it was me not reading it properly, my fault
<jo___> hey, when I exicute a command my output comes after I already rerecieved my shell prompt. What am I doing wrong?
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: the caps lock  and the scroll lock lights on my keyboard starts flashing..
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: that's a kernel panic
<jrib> jo___: not telling us your command...
<sten> export PATH=/$HOME/script/:$PATH
<sten> thanks!!
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: the BSOD of linux
<Kuehlschrank> sten: no probelm
<jrib> sten: you should surround it in quotes
<sten> ikonia: script is the folder and in that a script file is resideing
<cage_raphel> erUSUL: yeah.. i remember those words on my screen.. kernel panic.. what does that mean?
<aandrin> I've just updated to Ubuntu 10.10,  but whenever I start the PC, the grub thingy asks me what version of Ubuntu's kernel to boot.Is this odd?
<sten> jrib it worked anyhow, any reason in particular i shoud quote it?
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: it is a serious issue. but weithout the actual error message that come with the panic we can not know.
<jrib> sten: good practice in case you have a directory there with spaces
<sten> true!
<jo___> jrib: curl -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (X11; U; Linux 2.2.15 i686)" --cookie cjar --cookie-jar cjar --insecure --location somesite
<cage_raphel> erUSUL: will a fresh install of ubuntu help me resolve the issue?
<sten> thanks you guys
<erUSUL> sten: just creating ~/bin/ and putting your scripts binaries there is enough. ~/bin/ gets automatically added to PATH
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Well, I've been trying to get it to work with three different CD's, the desktop version, the server version and the mini version. The desktop version complained about low memory, what a chocker.. ;) And the both latter ones displayed the same kind of error regarding the hardware detection. Though if I went to a shell i could use fdisk but still the installation would fail.
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: do you get the list of earlier version of kernels at grub boot menu?
<SOLEIL> i have ebook reader with linux core, i am trying to modify installation files' SKIN folder by replacing with modified jpg files. The SKIN folder is in tgz archive. Will it work after flashing my device with modified? How to replace files in tgz archive?
<sten> erUSUL: yes, but i only want to add the path in the bash session
<sten> not permanten
<Kuehlschrank> sten: I am not sure wether to use the export ...
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: guess you need to look at the exact error message
<ikonia> sten: its only added to your current session
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: how do i identify the list of earlier version of kernels  in my boot menu?
<erUSUL> sten: ok
<Kuehlschrank> sten:  for me it worked without export too
<sten> hm
<erUSUL> cage_raphel: i dunno; as i said hard to know with such little info.
<sten> yeah but if you open a new bash it should also work
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Well, there's the problem, it doesn't show me an error message, I just figured it was the hard drive due to the expert installation mode.
<sten> but not if you open a new terminal
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: after updating, the newest version of kernel will be on the top.. and the older version will go to the bottom..
<ikonia> X-Sleepy-X: it's probably just very slow due to lack of memory
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: are u reffering to the grub menu which i get at boot up?
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: so try if you can boot in properly with older version of kernel
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: yes
<KillGuta> Guys, why are there so many compile warnings in so much stuff?
<cage_raphel> ok .. what should i look for in the grub menu?
<X-Sleepy-X> ikonia: Perhaps, I'll give it some more time searching and if it fails I'll just ditch the notebook... ;)
<KillGuta> Don't devs fix them when they see them? :O
<erUSUL> KillGuta: why are you compiling?
<sinedio> heya, I'm planning to install Ubuntu 10.10 alongside what I have now (W7 and LM 9). The MBR on this disk already has grub installed. I was planning to install 10.10 and tell the partitioner to install its loader on the partition where 10.10 will be installed. Is this a good way to do it ?
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: older version of kernel.. that worked properly..
<aandrin> After I updated to the latest version of Ubuntu, the Rhythmbox icon disapeared from the taskbar.I checked in the startup apps, but it's enabled, with the command /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<ikonia> sinedio: it will work, depends if it's good for you
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: if you don't remember the version, just boot into the oldest available kernel in the grub boot menu
<KillGuta> erUSUL, someone told me to use the "official" ffmpeg because the one from Ubuntu doesn't have support for mp3
<SOLEIL> how to replace jpg files in tgz archive with new ones?
<rocket16> Apart from Pidgin, is there any other IRC client, which integrates with the Indicator applet and Me Menu?
<ikonia> rocket16: empathy ?
<ovy> sinedio, did the final version of ubuntu 10.10 come up?
<erUSUL> KillGuta: yes but *I* told you this 16:36 < erUSUL> moetunes: KillGuta get the medibuntu libs
<ikonia> ovy: not yet
<erUSUL> KillGuta: so add medibuntu
<Kuehlschrank> sten: add this to your  ~/.bashrc file
<erUSUL> !medibuntu > KillGuta
<KillGuta> erUSUL, I did. Same thing happened
<rocket16> ikonia: Empathy is nice, but it lacks many features of IRC clients. :(
<ubottu> KillGuta, please see my private message
<sinedio> ovy: nope, not yet, but it aint that much now :)
<Kuehlschrank> sten: export PATH=/$HOME/script/:$PATH
<ikonia> rocket16: pidgen isn't an irc client
<sresu> How to access Linux filesystem from Windows? (I've heard about creating FAT as a bridge but not sure)
<rocket16> I meant, something only built for IRC
<rocket16> ikonia: Indeed.
<KillGuta> Still the "unsuported codec" or something
<sten> <Kuehlschrank>: yeah thansks
<ikonia> sresu: ask in ##windows
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: how do i identify the oldest available kernel in the boot menu? i know u will feel like killing me for my most stupid questions on earth.. i am really sorry bro. but i really appreciate  you helping me to get this fixed.
<ovy> sinedio, i tried the RC and i couldn't install video card
<Kuehlschrank> sten:  no problem :-)
<erUSUL> sresu: ntfs is a better option as bridge.
<SOLEIL> SOLEIL, Some one Here to Help?  how do i replace jpg files in JPG archive?
<sresu> erUSUL: How to do that?
<Gigacore> cage_raphel: the newest version of kernel will be on the top.. and the older version will go to the bottom..
<vexati0n> HALP!
<cage_raphel> Gigacore: perfect! thank u so much.. let me try that and get back to u . :)
<erUSUL> sresu: the windows partitin can act as bridge. no need to have a separate one. you will be able to access all windows files from ubuntu
<sinedio> ovy: it's just for testing stuff, I'm sticking with LM 9 (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS) as my main
<erUSUL> sresu: and writte files to it
<lmqpp0> !ops Psi-Jack, aka: Eric Renfro of 115 Cory Ln, Winter Springs Florida, 32708. Call him at 14074597985. Tell him he needs to stop frequenting mail order bride sites and get laid for real. lmqpp0 ldf sslither2010 massmc1 vexati0n mmaksimov duffy sresu antofka Kraln sinedio SegFaultAX Rotham churl m00se itsonlyme g0bl1n cime Gumpo Fazer2 LeFrog rocket16 Arsic SOLEIL aandrin funnylookinhat sten kondores IC_Wieners mistere3571 cdbob__ RambJoe AbhiJit levu iceman_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vexati0n> seriously now... how long is GNOME going to take to fix the bug where you can't use the mouse to click on app menu items when the menu extends past the bottom of the screen and you have to scroll down?
<ikonia> vexati0n: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<sresu> erUSUL: Is the other way round not possible to access Ubuntu files from Windows?
<erUSUL> sresu: the drivers that exist do not work with ext4 afaik
<sresu> erUSUL: I know it doesn't work that way due to file ssytems
<sinedio> ovy:  what video card do you have ?
<SOLEIL> hello people, anyone here can tell me how to edit tgz archive?
<sresu> Ah-ok
<vexati0n> ikonia: if ubuntu markets itself as a product, then it is. if i'm just an idiot end-user who heard about Ubuntu but knows nothing about linux, and I get Ubuntu as a monolithic OS, then yes it's an Ubuntu bug.
<ovy> sinedio, GeForce FX 5500
<Kuehlschrank> sresu: maybe samba
<ovy> sinedio, nvidia
<erUSUL> SOLEIL: uncompress it. do whatever changes you need to the tree. tar again
<ikonia> vexati0n: then log a bug with ubuntu, and stop ranting about gnome, ubuntu is not gnome
<cdbob__> Hopefully someday Ubuntu will be a popular os
<sinedio> ovy:  it requires very old drivers that do not play nice with the new version of Xorg :/
<cdbob__> It's great for home servers
<vexati0n> cdbob__: ubuntu is a popular OS already. don't let the market numbers fool you.
<ikonia> cdbob__: this is a support channel
<vexati0n> it would be MORE popular if things like clicking on menu items worked... but apparently that's off-topic.
<SOLEIL> erUSUL, i am newbie. and i am doing it to try modify UI graphics on my linux based ebook-reader. will u plz explain me step by step?
<ikonia> vexati0n: log a bug
<erUSUL> SOLEIL: what are you trying to do ? install a theme ?
<ovy> sinedio, i know, .. i hope they include the drivers by tomorrow
<ovy> sinedio, i mean the possibility to install the drivers cuz they usually don't include these drivers by default
<sten> hey you guys, why is the rest of the PATH (the original paths) untouched when i alter the PATH in tha bash?
<SOLEIL> erUSUL, i am going to modify original installation files and flash the device again with new firmware containing modified tgz. Maybe md5 checksums thing will obstacle?
<sten> i mean i cant see the new path in $ env
<sten> where is it stored?
<Kuehlschrank> sten:  echo $PATH ?
<erUSUL> sten: if you set path in a bash session that mod only is valid for that shell and its childern ( if you used export )
<sten> erUSUL: yeah, but where is it stored?
<Kuehlschrank> sten:  $PATH (i guess)
<erUSUL> sten: what device? you are not making any sense... what firmware?
<sten> i mean how can i print out the variables set in the session
<sten> ok
<sinedio> ovy: it's an incompatibility with the driver version your card require 73.something which will not work with Xorg 1.9. Basically its either nouveau driver or nothing :/ the card is really really old
<sten> il refrace
<erUSUL> sten: he path is set in /etc/profile ; /etc/environment and ~/.profile
<hystreni> do any1 knopw how u raise the volume in wine or on spotify
<Kuehlschrank> erUSUL: and ~/.bashrc
<erUSUL> sten: and env *does* print correct path
<vexati0n> ALSO... anybody know why Youtube videos in firefox appear as gray boxes?
<erUSUL> Kuehlschrank: grep PATH ~/.bashrc --> nothing
<mmaksimov> vexati0n, you need a flashplayer plugin
<SOLEIL> erUSUL, its netronix device with linux based firmware. I figured out that it just copies theme's jpg files from TGZ archive while installing, so i thought of modifying TGZ archive with my own JPG images to change theme. (after i install OS for device again)
<ovy> sinedio, well i'll give it a try tommorow and see if it works, if it doesn't i'll stick with ubuntu 10.04 till i get a new computer (it's useless to upgrade video card since the motherboard is also old)
<Kuehlschrank> erUSUL:  yes but read the stuff above: he wanted to only have a certain path for a bash-shell so i told him to put the export PATH... in there
<erUSUL> SOLEIL: that is complety offtopic here; ask in ##linux or another related channel
<vexati0n> mmaksimov: i have flash, it works fine in Opera, and it also works in firefox as long as it's a stupid advertisement or something
<sinedio> ovy: true
<sten> erUSUL: ok so iv checked the profile, environement and so forth and they only state the system paths, what i mean is, where is my new PATH stored, that i did SET in the bash session. if im making any sense?
<nothings1ecial> stentry typing set
<Kuehlschrank> sten: in the $PATH variable
<nozes> fui almoçar
<sten> ok
<erUSUL> sten: is in memory; i already replied --> 16:58 < erUSUL> sten: and env *does* print current path ( with a typo :) )
<hystreni> #dance
<nothings1ecial> sten: set | less might be better
<Kuehlschrank> sten:  do " echo $PATH " should show them
<hystreni> 7<<<</<<<<<<<<<<
<ovy> sinedio, see you @
<Random832> [in case anyone didn't see, i asked earlier] is it possible/a good idea to do a conventional installation to a usb stick?
<agruman> jrib, the middle-click didnt work in windows either, so i suppose its hw related. will contact logitech and see what the say about the issue.
<erUSUL> sten: also Kuehlschrank told you how to show it twice already
<mmaksimov> vexati0n, there are ways too many different flash plugins, mine also faulted on youtube... as a last resort, you may install adobe's non-free version, I beleive there's package flashplugin-installer that does it.... however, it may conflict with the free flashplayers so you better remove them before
<quiescens> random832: its most likely possible, very nearly anything is possible
<hystreni> pooooooooooooooo
<JoeSomebody> ununtu 10.10 comes out when ?
<Random832> before the end of the month or it'll be 10.11
<ikonia> vexati0n: that grey box appears to be down to a bit of a memory leak, are you using it on a 64bit OS ?
<erUSUL> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Random832> i'd guess it'll be near the end of the month, the last one was
<sslither2010> Random it is possible just not a good idea because you cshould not use a swap file as it will lead to short life span of usb stick
<Random832> suppose i don't use swap at all
<sslither2010> then you could do it
<Random832> the problem is i had a laptop where the hard drive failed, and i _have_ a usb drive rather than trying to find somewherei can cheaply buy a 2.5" IDE drive
<sten> erUSUL: yes, but i dont think im making my self clear, ofc i can find out what the set path is by echoing it out in the bash. And i think maybe im making it harder for my self, as you explained its stored in memory. What I did wonder was really if i could find the newly set PATH var in some textfile or whatever. If not, thats ok
<sslither2010> but go look how usb sticks use the flash chips as storage and you will see why it will be a short life span
<erUSUL> sten: no it is not written to disk. that's why all those init/rc files exist to set up that vars when the shell stars
<tsimpson> sten: no, it's only stored in memory
<sten> thank you! :)
<sten> il try to be more precise next time!
<sslither2010> Anyone know if the glass theme is going to work in 10.10
<mthorn> I'm running ubuntu 10.10, and for some reason my playstation -> usb adaptor isn't working any more
<mthorn> I upgraded from 10.04.
<erUSUL> mthorn: #ubuntu+1
<mthorn> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> mthorn: no problem
<antivirtel> hello all, I'm looking for a working IP cam software, I'm looking forward to rebuild a security system, now it uses WinXP to capture the img of the camera, so what software can do that?
<Death__> is there anyone who can help me i dont have the bar on top of my windows to quit or minimize
<edbian> Death__, Are you running compiz?
<AbhiJit> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Death__> edbian: yes
<AbhiJit> Death_, ^^
<alex-kun> Hello!  Does vim 7.3 have some debs for Maverik?
<edbian> Death__, What AbhiJit said
<edbian> Death__, also, restarting would probably solve it as well.
<Myth17> Some very weird thing happening with my Ubuntu . Pressing left shift key gives 'm' and right shift gives 'u'. No keyboard layout changed. At types words i type comE on caps on their own! :|
<Death__> ok ill try that thx
<cntb> new netbook10.04 boot from CD (not installed ) cannot connect lg x130 intel atom based -  to wifi ralink3090 please point to info !
<cntb> and how to ask robot?
<cntb> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cntb> will try it
<Myth17> ubottu, can you please help me out..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myth17> oops
<Myth17> quIte intellgent
<researcher123> when will maverick b available
<edbian> researcher123, Some time this month
<edbian> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<ohio> <researcher123>final release october 10
<sslither2010> #ubuntu+1
<edbian> Hey that's tomorrow!
<dorkface> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<ohio> how to install cluuterflow in ubuntu 10.04?does it support compiz
<Out`Of`Control> tomorrow is yesterday, yesterday is tomorrow
<sdmadmin> I want to clone an ubuntu instllation over the network to multiple machines which have same hardware
<ikonia> sdmadmin: make a dd image and deploy it that way
<Ken8521> !clone | sdmadmin not sure if it can be done over a network or not
<ubottu> sdmadmin not sure if it can be done over a network or not: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Death__> edbian: i did what you guys said and it didnt work...
<pankaj_sharma> !clone
<Crazyguy> sdmadmin, take a look at clonezilla and clonezilla live
<edbian> Death__, Did you get errors in the term?
<Ken8521> ikonia, is it normal for dd not to copy the mbr?...
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: how to install postfix in ubuntu?
<ikonia> Ken8521: no
<vjredd> hi, this is a wine question, but most people might have got similar thoughts like me,  is it possible to install oracle developer suite under wine ?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: open the package manager, search for postfix, click install
<sdmadmin> i tried using clonezilla with drbl server, but while i tried booting the client over pxe, i got tftp timeout
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: same as every other package you've asked about
<intel352> hey all, having a problem with ATI CCC Administrative. It won't open :-)
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> sdmadmin: a dd image will be clean and easy
<Ken8521> ikonia, strange... i've never used dd, but i was helping someone yesterday that lost their mbr/grub after DD'ing an entire drive..
<ikonia> Ken8521: probably didn't use the right options
<Ken8521> ikonia, he was kinda dense, so i was thinking that also.
<vjredd> hi, this is a wine question, but most people might have got similar thoughts like me,  is it possible to install oracle developer suite under wine ?  as microsoft office (word, excel, powerpoint) works well
<Death__> edbian:  command not found..
<ikonia> vjredd: try the guys in #winehq
<sdmadmin> i have to install on more than 80 machines so dd image is going to be too cumbersome
<sniperjo_> where is the best place to ask about wifi ?
<edbian> Death__, compiz --replace&
<ikonia> sniperjo_: if it's ubuntu 10.04 here
<edbian> Death__, This would go a lot faster if you answered quicker ;)
<Farbe_> Welche Ubuntu verison ist das ? kann mir mal jemand sagen aus welcher serie das ist http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<ikonia> !de | Farbe_
<ubottu> Farbe_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Death__> edbian: sorry
<edbian> Death__, It's k
<sniperjo_> ikonia:  and if it was self healing mesh networks on anything ?
<researcher123> how do I know if I should install 32 bit or 64 bit system on my machine
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: buddy i want to configure mail server.. is there any book from where i start learning?
<ikonia> sniperjo_: not here
<ovy> anyone, how can i copy amr files from my phone. it seems that mp3 and other files i can copy but there's a problem with amr files. it says "unsupported". is there any fix? (or do i really have to use windows to copy those files from my phone?)
<edbian> researcher123, 64bit systems enabled you to use more than 3.5 Gb of ram.  That's the point of it.  Do you have that much ram or more?
<ikonia> pankaj_sharma: many, check amazon and the help.ubuntu.com site
<Ken8521> sdmadmin, i've not looked at clonezilla's live CD options, but maybe it has a network drive option?
<sniperjo_> ikonia: ha, any suggestions ?
<Death__> edbian: i actually just realized i typed it wrong i think it might be working now ill let u know in a min
<ikonia> sniperjo_: no
<marcello__> \list
<pankaj_sharma> ikonia: thanks bro
<sniperjo_> ikonia: oh
<fasta> Is libps in Ubuntu?
<researcher123> edbian: how do I know how much RAM i have
<edbian> Death__, ha.  Ok?  How long does it take to see if the window decorations are there?
<Ken8521> researcher123, free -m
<edbian> researcher123, free -m in a term.
<edbian> researcher123, Or look at gnome's system monitor.
<marcello__> ciao
<sdmadmin> yes network drive option would be good
<marcello__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maco> fasta: doesntlook like
<marcello__> ho capito
<Ken8521> edbian, you know, i never realized system monitor showed installed memory...lol
<researcher123> edbian: i have 2 GB RAM
<edbian> Ken8521, ha
<researcher123> can I use 64 bit system
<Death__> edbian: i entered it into the terminal and it said it wasnt installed and tole me how to install it..  it just finished
<maco> researcher123: yes
<edbian> researcher123, Then you don't need a 64 bit system.  If you have a 64bit processor than you can use a 64 bit OS. (to no gain if you have < 3Gb of ram)
<researcher123> maco: whats the advantage of 64 bit over 32 bit
<Ken8521> researcher123, you can... personally i think there's more disadvantages to 64bit than advantages.. but that will depend on your hardware
<edbian> Death__, ah, ok.
<edbian> researcher123, Allowing you to use more ram
<maco> researcher123: at 2GB? not much
<Death__> edbian: ok still dosent seem to be working
<edbian> researcher123, The 64 bit software is less popular so theoretically it is less bug tested.
<edbian> Death__, What command did you run.  What happened?
<researcher123> But how do I know if my processor is 64 bit
<ikonia> researcher123: use 32bit
<Ken8521> researcher123, if you don't know, use 32bit...
<maco> edbian: ehhh bugs that depend on your arch are rare outside of kernel space
<edbian> researcher123, Do you know what processor sticker on your pc?  that's the easiest way
<Death__> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<Death__>    it told me to install compiz-gnome
<maco> researcher123: look up the model on the internet, or maybe tell us what it is and we might know
<researcher123> Intel
<maco> researcher123: that's a brand.
<Ken8521> intel only makes like 5 gazillion processors
<researcher123> pentium 4
<edbian> Death__, just do: compiz --replace&
<maco> researcher123: 32bit
<edbian> researcher123, Not 64bit
<researcher123> ok.thanks
<Ken8521> researcher123, use 32bit, as said
<edbian> researcher123, no prob
<researcher123> ok.thanks again
<edbian> researcher123, Have fun with Ubuntu! :)
<smerz> ubuntu rulez :>
<Ken8521> if youu have to ask "can i use 64bit"... it's probably best to just assume you should use 32bit, but thats my thinking
<researcher123> u too
<Death__> edbian: oh wow lol worked =P
<Death__> edbian: thanks alot man
<edbian> Ken8521, I think if you ask then it's best to learn.
<ovy> edbian, how can i copy amr files from my phone in ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> Death__, People are always surprised when I give them commands that fix their problems! :P
<Death__> edbian: hahahah yea lol
<Guest37298> how do i install adope flash
<edbian> ovy, Is your phone MSC or MTP ?
<Ken8521> !flash | Guest37232
<ubottu> Guest37232: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ken8521> woops.. Guest37298 see above
<edbian> Death__, Glad it worked.  Close the term window to make sure it stays
<Guest37298> k
<edbian> Guest37298, I'll save you some time: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Guest37298> Ken8521, thnx
<graf3125> i have a problem with my windows (as in what shows programs as opposed to the operating system) in ubuntu if anyone can help. i am running 10.4
<researcher123> which is best app for free Internet radio on ubuntu
<Death__> edbian: it did thanks again man u rule =P
<Ken8521> Guest37298, np
<edbian> Guest37298, Make sure you're connected to the internet!
<edduard_> hi to all. There is a solution to fix nvidia driver ? Always I've 640x480 . can someone helpme please?
<jonathan__> *sigh* does anyone know where I could get help with wine? I have a couple of games I want to play, but I'm getting so many different errors I don't know where to start.
<ovy> edbian, i donno, all i know is that mp3 files and other tipe of files i can copy from my phone to pc but amr gives an error -6 unsupported
<edbian> Death__, No problem!  The window decorations program just crashed.  We restarted it by restarting your window manager compiz.
<Ken8521> jonathan__: #wine ?
<edbian> ovy, What is an amr file?
<jonathan__> ken8521: I tried there a while back.... they don't like it when I ask stupid questions lol... but I suppose I'll try again
<ovy> edbian, a sound file
<edbian> ovy, You can view the files on your phone as if it were a usb jump drive I presume?  Then it's MSC (media storage controller)
<ovy> edbian, yes, usb
<Ken8521> jonathan__: well... i don't really know what to tell you then...
<edbian> ovy, Go in there, change the extension (to .mine or something, it's arbitrary) and then try to move them.  Are they in a different folder or something than then .mp3 ?
<sreeju> i have installed dock and it says to enable compositing and restart dock for full function
<cntb> ubuntu try netbook 10.04 sees my wifi ralink3090 on lgx130 notebook but doesnot use it what is the next step?
<sreeju> how to do?
<sreeju> please help
<ovy> edbian, i tried that, to change the extension, but i cannot change it
<edbian> sreeju, System -> Preferences -> Apperances -> Desktop effects -> normal or extra
<jonathan__> Ken8521: lol #wine is invite only now.... interesting...
<Ken8521> cntb: some of the ralink chipsets are a bit banannas w/ Ubuntu
<edbian> ovy, Try moving the files as root. gksu nautilus
<Ken8521> jonathan__: i'm there now, and i was not invited
<Ken8521> jonathan__: #winehq  sorry
<intel352> hey guys, is it possible to snap windows in Ubuntu the same way as Windows 7?
<jonathan__> Ken8521: ahhhhh
<cntb> a bit banannas Ken8521 ? ralink3090 are they so many? thought they are few
<erana> wow MSX 2 looks cool...
<edbian> intel352, Do you mean to make them change size on the screen edges?  I think compiz does that if you set it to extra.  If not you can use CCSM.  Not sure it has the feature though.
<ovy> edbian, in gksu nautilus it doesn't show me the phone
<Ken8521> cntb: they just seem to be problematic(at least what I read).. cntb have you identified what chipset is on the wireless device?
<edbian> ovy, You just have to find it.  Go to /media
<edbian> ovy, The phones connected I presume
<intel352> edbian: to clarify, I mean so that if you drag to the left or right side, the window resizes to half the screen (vertically). if you drag to the top, it maximizes
<cntb> on the back says ralink 3090 for sure Ken8521
<graf3125> hello everybody. i am having problems with the windows on ubuntu 10.4.......
<intel352> edbian: openSUSE actually does it, I was surprised
<edbian> intel352, I think compiz has that option.  Not 100% sure.  Change it to extra and try
<ovy> edbian, it only shows my HDD, i went there at media, only floppy and HDD are shown
<Ken8521> cntb: thats not really what i asked... is it USB, internal, etc?
<intel352> edbian: thx, i'll try
<sreeju> i have installed dock and it says to enable compositing and restart dock for full function
<andrr> I've updated to Ubuntu 10.10, but now whenever I boot the Grub menu is rendered, and asks me what version of Ubuntu's kernel to load.Do I need to delete the obsolete kernel?
<giggsey> I'm in the middle of an IP migration, and have two different subnets connected via eth0 and eth1. Is it possible to forward/redirect/whatever all traffic coming in eth0 to eth2?
<edbian> intel352, That's it's somewhere in compiz (or maybe KDE) hopefully compiz though
<graf3125> .....the top half containing title, minimize, maximize, and exit is missing..........
<cntb> internal on lg x130
<Ken8521> cntb: are you on ubuntu now?
<sreeju> how to do? please help
<cntb> chat is on windows firefox
<ovy> edbian, still i see the phone icons on the desktop so the phone is connected
<edbian> ovy, open a normal nautilus window and go to the phone.  Press the up button once and see what folder you're in.  Go to that same folder with root nautilus.
<cntb> lg x130 beside Ken8521
<graf3125> ......and after doing a failsafe gnome session, i have ruled out that a program is the cause of the problem......
<intel352> edbian: i'll bet it's kde, that's what opensuse runs by default now
<edbian> ovy, I GUARANTEE that root nautilus can get to the phone.  We just have to find it.
<edduard_> AAAAAA Attention please----- is There a solution to fix nvidia driver ? Always I've 640x480 . can someone help me please?
<Ken8521> cntb: what?  is the machine running ubuntu right now... or do you have it under another OS?
<edbian> intel352, Yes.  Hence my suspicions.  but it's likely that it was compiz
<graf3125> ......however i do not know what specifically is causing the problem.......
<cntb> lgx130 started from isolinux try boot from cd netbook 10.04 Ken8521
<graf3125> .....if it helps any i have installed a program called "3d Acceleration" before turning my computer off for the day....
<erana> edduard:  try XDrake or x86config
<Ken8521> cntb: if you're not gong to answer my question, im' not going to bother helping you...
<Ken8521> i didn't ask you any of that
<cntb> no Ken8521 two machines one beside the other no virtuals
<ovy> edbian, u mean something like this? gphoto2://[usb:002,004]/
<sreeju> i have installed dock and it says to enable compositing and restart dock for full function
<sreeju> what to do?
<edduard_> rtana; thak you
<Ken8521> cntb: ok.. now AGAIN... is the machine w/ ubuntu, booted up to ubuntu right now?.. how hard is that to undersand
<cntb> lg x130 started from cdboot
<Ken8521> forget it.
<edbian> ovy, I don't understand that output.  Go up again and again.  Eventually you will be in a folder.
<cntb> yes it is ken
<edbian> ovy, How are you viewing the files on the phone?
<cntb> yes ken
<cntb> just finished test there
<ovy> edbian, they show in normal nautilus like separate partitions mounted on the desktop
<cntb> and ralink3090 seen but not used
<sreeju> please help me
<graf3125> me too
<edbian> ovy, Usually when something is mounted on the desktop it's secretly mounted in folders in /media and symlinked to the desktop.  Can you give me a screenshot?
<Mcjayke> hi all.
<Ken8521> edduard_: what nvidia device do you have?.. do you have a driver available in sys/admin/drivers?
<edbian> sreeju, Don't just say "please help me" repost your question every now and then.  When people know how to help they will.
<moetunes> sreeju:  compositing is the desktop effects
<Raiders32> Is Ubuntu a Plug and Play O/S?
<edbian> Raiders32, Plug and Play means you can install drivers and software without having to restart the system.  The answer is yes.
<cntb> Ken8521: what info is missing about try netbook on this lg x130 notebook according to you ?
<Ken8521> Raiders32: it depends.. what are you trying to plug and play?
<andrr> I've updated to Ubuntu 10.10 from Ubuntu 10.4, and now whenever I boot, the Grub menu is rendered and I am asked to choose what version of Ubuntu's kernel to start.Does this mean I have to delete the obsolete kernel?
<edbian> Raiders32, Unless you change the kernel.  Than you have to restart
<sreeju> how to enable it?
<edbian> andrr, You don't have to.  The system leaves them there in case something goes wrong with the newer kernel and you have something to fall back on.  In order to remove them cleany search their the name (2.6.32-X) in synaptic and remove the packages of the old kernels.
<Raiders32> I'm building a computer mother board has an option to enable 'plug and play o/s'
<edbian> andrr, Do NOT remove all the kernels.  Then you won't have an OS to boot! :P
<edbian> Raiders32, enable it.
<Raiders32> just wondering if it is necessary
<ovy> edbian, it would be easyer to fix the problem in teamviewer (rather than to send photos) i give u my id and passw in private
<Raiders32> thanks
<ohio> how to install cluuterflow in ubuntu 10.04?does it support compiz
<cntb> will google ralink3090 ubuntu problem
<glebihan> ohio: look at http://www.ubunter.com/apps/blog/show/2915749-how-to-install-clutterflow-on-ubuntu
<glebihan> ohio: and yes it should work with compiz
<ohio> <glebihan>thanx
<cntb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<glebihan> ohio: you're welcome
<giggsey> How can I forward all traffic to 1.1.1.1 to 1.1.2.1 ?
<sreeju>  i have done this ("ALT + F2 and type compyz --replace and pressed enter")now the windows are not fully maximizing. How to get back?
<ohio> <glebihan>is it stable?means does it create any problems?
<giggsey> (both IPs are connected to my box via separate NICs)
<researcher123> how can I listen to internet radio on Ubuntu system
<erana> giggsey: man route
<giggsey> erana, ok
<D4CH-> The command for downloading a http file is wget, what is the version of that, but uploading a file to an FTP?
<edbian> D4CH-, You use the ftp command! :)
<giggsey> erana, any idea of what command to actually run. I don't trust me and route :P
<glebihan> ohio: I don't know I don't use it, it's a non official software so you always to be careful, but there are usually no problems (a quick google search doesn't show any)
<erana> D4CH- : export FTP=ftp://.... ; ftp ${FTP}
<D4CH-> I want to upload 1 file to a specific FTP. Can I do that in one line?
<ogennadi> Hey all, anyone know how to set boot parameters for doing a network install with the ubuntu alternate install disc?
<erana> ftp server.ip.net
<edbian> D4CH-, read man ftp (yes you can)
<erana> then put <file>
<erana> (alt-tab ftp server)
<ogennadi> I don't know where to set "preseed/url=http://host/path/to/preseed.cfg" (saw it in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html)
<sacarlson> ogennadi: I guess you want to setup a pxeboot server.  do you have another system to setup as a pxeboot server?
<glebihan> ohio: you can have a look at their bug tracker (https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=283713&atid=1202992) to see what issues you might encounter
<ohio> <glebihan>thanx again
<xukun> I don't have sound anymore when I listen music with rhythmbox. AC3 sound is working perfectly. Any idea?
<ogennadi> sacarlson: no, I don't. I thought that I could just specify a net location for the config file and continue the installation from physical media without having to remaster the iso
<edbian> If I connect a cell phone (MSC) and it shows up on the desktop where is it mounted?
<nozes> voltei, alguem sentiu saudade?
<ogennadi> sacarlson: how would you go about doing an auto-install?
<sacarlson> ogennadi: there are very small iso installs that can do something like that I guess
<moetunes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<ogennadi> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<djomgg> what time well the ubu 10 10 come out ?
<djomgg> any one now
<moetunes> djomgg:  you were told earlier
<djomgg> oki doki ..
<djomgg> i just need one :(
<djomgg> for my party to night ...
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<ogennadi> sacarlson, moetunes : thanks, ppl. Guess I've got some more research to do :)
<sacarlson> djomgg: you can try something close to what they will release now if you want.  if it changes you can update later
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<moetunes> Farbe_:  wrong channel for doing that mate
<Farbe_> ok
<Ken8521> cntb: now are you ready to answer a question
<djomgg> ok
<djomgg> i well tnx
<sacarlson> ogennadi: as far as I know you need a local pxeboot server to install a system.  but with a small iso booted you can install almost anything
<ogennadi> sacarlson: sorry, I mixed up my question. I don't want to do a net install. I just want to do an automatic install from a CD but use a config file that is not mastered onto the install media. So I thought putting the config file on the net would be the easiest way. And then I started calling that netinstalling even though it apprently isn't :)
<sacarlson> ogennadi: oh ok ya that other responce sounded good for that
<sacarlson> ogennadi: you can create custom cd installs
<xukun> I lost all system sound like listening radio and playing mp3 files after a system hangup. What do I need to restart?
<Nadav> can I install the ubuntu straight from the file
<Nadav> without having to burn it into a CD?
<ogennadi> sacarlson: just found this which explains how to set the boot options https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Change Boot Options Temporarily For An Existing Installation . Do you think it'd be useful to add this link to this page to clarify? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<sacarlson> Nadav: you can use a usb flash disk to install it
<edbian> Nadav, Possibly.  If you use unetbootin you can boot the file
<moetunes> !install | Nadav
<ubottu> Nadav: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<edbian> Nadav, But you won't be able to edit the partition the file is on.
<Nadav> its alright, I have it on partiton D atm
<Nadav> I want to install it on a fresh partiton, partition I
<xukun> anybody please?
<xukun> I lost all system sound like listening radio and playing mp3 files after a system hangup. What do I need to restart?
<Tdude> Hi
<moetunes> xukun:  try   sudo service alsa restart
<ohio> compiler
<Tdude> Im thinking of switching to Ubuntu on my new computer
<edbian> Tdude, do it
<Tdude> Loads of friends that recommend it
<sdoui> how can i stop the "Desktop" folder from regenerating itself in my $HOME?  i'm not running gnome, kde, or anything.  i think that at some point i installed an app that had some dependencies that installed some desktop component, even though my tiling WM has no desktop to speak of
<Tdude> Im a Linux noob, been on OSX a few months earlier on a school computer. Mostly concerned about how hard it is to set up? Im thinking opf a Ubuntu only computer, no0t very interested in having Windows on it.
<Nadav> well imma install it using wubi
<edbian> Tdude, If you want only Ubuntu on the comp it's ridiculously easy to set up.
<Nadav> BBL
<Nadav> WISH ME GL :P
<Tdude> Cool
<moetunes> luck :]
<Tdude> Cause I really don't like Wubi I've heard you have to use the Windows file system
<Tdude> (which was the major reason I loved OSX)
<MarshallJW> Tdude, yeah does all the work for you. I have ubuntu fully loaded on my computer now
<jatt> I just bought a dvd, installed vlc (on ubuntu 10.04) but when I try to play VTS_01_0.VOB vlc says:
<jatt> File reading failed: VLC could not read the file.
<jatt> Which package should I install to be able to watch my dvd?
<Tdude> Sweet :D
<edbian> Tdude, You loved OS X because wubi is a windows based Ubuntu installer?
<xukun> moetunes, thanks but then I get: alsa: unrecognized service
<Tdude> No because of the file system
<glebihan> sdoui: you can change the value of XDG_DESKTOP_DIR to $HOME in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, this will make your system consider your home folder as your desktop folder
<MarshallJW> Tdude, Windows shitty crapped out on me so I just installed Ubuntu all the way.
<edbian> Tdude, Unix and Linux use filesystems with similar features
<Tdude> Oh
 * Tdude newbie
<edbian> Tdude, Ubuntu is a gateway to learning more about computers than you ever thought existed.
<bhadresh> i'm facing problem regarding sharing files on network
<Tdude> So I've heard
<bhadresh> help me
<sdoui> glebihan: that's fine, but it seems kind of like a hack.  for a month or so i had no Desktop folder, then it appeared b/c of some X app i installed. i have a suspicion i'm not using that app anymore and would like to find the offending culprit
<Tdude> My friend switched to Ubuntu and he rocketed into computer guru heaven
<biesbjerg> Hi guys, I've installed 10.10 beta and am having a weird problem. My USB-mouse stops responding after a random period of time (keyboard etc continues to work). I've tried disabling ACPI and settings various other boot flags but no luck. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Tdude> Will read up a bit on installing and what Linux/Ubuntu really is
<Sulumar> bhadresh: WHat exactly is your problem
<edbian> Tdude, Ha.  It's not fast or easy I don't think.  But it is deep and liberating.
<Tdude> Anyone have any recommended reading?
<edbian> Tdude, If you have any questions PM me! :)
<Tdude> Sweet
<glebihan> sdoui: well I agree, it's not a very clean solution... but it's the only one I've been able to find so far...
<Tdude> Cheers
<MarshallJW> Tdude if anything install a Virtual Machine
<Tdude> Is that the dual boot thing? :P
<edbian> Tdude, get a live CD
<MarshallJW> Nope will work with in your mac os x
<MarshallJW> Live CD is also good just not as fast. VM is a bit faster
<Tdude> Buying a netbook
<Tdude> It will have eh WinXP I think
<edbian> Tdude, Dual boot means when the system starts it asks you which OS to boot into.  Virtual machine is one OS running on a virtual computer inside of another OS running on the real computer (both are running at once).
<Tdude> And no CD drive
<MarshallJW> usb live cd
<Tdude> Ah
<edbian> Tdude, There are a plethora of ways to install Ubuntu.  For example you can install from a jump drive if it's big enough.
<sdoui> glebihan: i suppose it is better than nothing. i don't seem to have ubuntu-desktop or gnome desktop related packages installed. maybe it's something to do with gimp. i have so few X apps that i can't imagine what it is. i know it's not firefox
<xukun> moetunes, any Idea why sudo service alsa restart will report: alsa: unrecognized service
<Tdude> I see
<Tdude> That would be nice
<Sulumar> put the files to share in a folder togethet right cklick> proprieties > sharing
<MarshallJW> If your installing it on a netbook get the netbook edition
<MarshallJW> lighter os
<c3l> MarshallJW: not really
<Tdude> I've heard that the user interface isn't as clean as the Desktop one
<Tdude> Well at least my friend said so
<bhadresh> @sulumar- ain't working...... i tried....
<Tdude> He prefer using the desktop version on his netbook
<edbian> MarshallJW, netbook edition is just Ubuntu with a custom interface (with gnome internals) and compiz turned off.  I don't think it's lighter.
<edbian> Tdude, That's opinion
<c3l> Tdude: same here, the netbook interface isnt really effective
<bhadresh> it asked me to install some samba package and did so but still in personal file sharing option it says some packages is missing.....
<Tdude> Man Ubuntu has evolved a lot
<Sulumar> check if samba is installed bhadresh
<Tdude> I was looking at it a few years ago
<Tdude> Progress for sure
<edbian> Tdude, It is extremely sleek.
<Tdude> Yah
<Tdude> Btw, KDE or Gnome? I've understood it's userinterface only
<sdoui> glebihan: anyway, thanks, i used that hack
<Tdude> If so I'll go with Gnome tbh
<edbian> Tdude, That's opinion as well.
<glebihan> sdoui: you're welcome
<Sulumar> what packages are missing exactely
<edbian> Tdude, Linux is about choice and freedom. If you want others to choose things for you use Mac.
<MarshallJW> lol
<Tdude> Truth
<Tdude> :P
<bhadresh> its ain't specifying......
<Tdude> Well you can change your wallpaper on Mac xD
<edbian> Tdude, In Ubunt you can change your kernel code.
<bhadresh> in help menu it said to download webdav bt after doing that too it ain't working.....
<Tdude> Just joking a bit edbian
<Sulumar> ok thats bad news; try restarting your ubuntu so that Init.d can load the new deamons properly
<edbian> Tdude, :)  No worries.
<Tdude> Can't wait for my netbook to arrive :D So excited on learning a new OS
<bhadresh> a'ight
<bhadresh> let me check
<edbian> Tdude, You'll find that people take free software quite seriously in the Linux world.
<geckosenator> how do I defragment a fat32 partition?
<edbian> Tdude, why wait?  Make your live USB drive now and try it out on this computer (the one you're using right now)
<MarshallJW> Tdude i'm still a bit new to ubuntu myself. Been using it for about 8 months. If that make you feel any better
<Tdude> I can't really do that, my girlfriend ain't too happy with me fiddling around on her computer :/
<Sulumar> i know restarting ubuntu is a bit hardcore to reload the deamons but idk what he exactely installed
<edbian> Tdude, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nascentmind> Wow. Ubuntu has outdone itself with maverick. Thanks a lot guys!
<Tdude> Ah sweet
<edbian> Tdude, Ah, well then you'll have to wait.  Booting Ubuntu on it will FREAK her out.
<Tdude> That's a lot edbian
<niklas> Hello! I just started my old ubuntu and now I have some trouble with my nvidia card. I installed some official drivers which work fine. But after a restart ubuntu says, that the driver wont be able to boot correct or smth.
<Tdude> Yeah she's not too happy with me using it at all but my old computer crashed so she can't really blame me hehe
<geckosenator> anyone know a tool or command to defrag fat32?
<edbian> geckosenator, Generally if something is so big it can get fragmented badly it isn't fat32
<geckosenator> well I have 32gigs of storage
<geckosenator> and its taking forever to delete files
<geckosenator> which should be a constant speed operation, I guess in fat32 it isnt
<geckosenator> anyway it says on ubuntuforums the easiest way to defrag is to copy all the data off, blank the partition and copy it back
<edbian> geckosenator, How long is forever?  Is it a hdd?
<geckosenator> its a usb flash drive
<edbian> geckosenator, Have fun doing that
<geckosenator> and its taking like 20 minutes to delete a bunch of files I had
<edbian> geckosenator, It's a huge flash drive. (yeah constant operations to look up / write stuff)
<geckosenator> well it would be nice if I could defrag it
<geckosenator> since we all know fat32 gets fragmented with use
<edbian> geckosenator, You could partition the drive ext4 ;)
<geckosenator> yeah good idea
<Maka> Greetings, I had 10.04 installed, and did the upgrade to 10.10 rc, when it was done with it's update and rebooted, it loads up fine until the gui. i can see the purple background and the cursor arrow moves with my mouse, but no gnome menu's ever come up. I can go to command line and everything is fine thre.. but no GUI. Please help? Do I need to reinstall gnome? How do I do that from command line?
<geckosenator> but i'm using fat32 so I can trade files with people on all operating systems
<shawnboy> Firefox trouble:Menu and URL drop down no longer works. Anybody experience this? Any solution?
<bigblackbag> hi
<bigblackbag> anybody  home?
<tranqui> hello there :)
<Farbe_> Can you tell me what music is in this Movie?  I haven't come across it before http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<edbian> Maka, sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop.  If it is installed (i'm betting it is and it's crashing when you boot) then try pressing alt-+F2 to run a term and in that term run nautilus&
<geckosenator> oh I can run dfrag under dosemu
<geckosenator> but it might not work with this size filesystem :-/
<Tdude> Ah
<edbian> geckosenator, there ya go
<Tdude> Seriously
<biesbjerg> I've installed 10.10 beta and am having a weird problem. My USB-mouse stops responding after a random period of time (keyboard etc continues to work). I've tried disabling ACPI and settings various other boot flags but no luck. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Tdude> This is nice, I can just start the installation and then click "Erase and use entire disk" and it will remove everything and I'll end up with a fresh installation?
<fasta> biesbjerg, does it work under another OS?\
<Maka> Edbian, thank you I will try that.. I have tried alt-f2 and nothing happens.
<edbian> biesbjerg, Figure out the module for the mouse and modprobe -r it then modprobe it.
<edbian> Tdude, yep
<fasta> biesbjerg, some manufacturers cannot produce working devices.
<fasta> biesbjerg, or your mouse is simply broken.
 * geckosenator crosses fingers
<Maka> Edbian, i'll be back after i try the sudo apt-get thing :)  bye for now (booting back into ubuntu)
<Tdude> That's exactally what I was hoping for
<edbian> Maka, Good luck
<shawnboy> does anyone know what's wrong with my firefox?
<edbian> Tdude, Yeah, I told you it was easy :)
<edbian> !ask | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<edbian> shawnboy, re-ask periodcially
<shawnboy> Does anyone know why my firefox menu and dropdown has stopped working?
<biesbjerg> fasta: I have two mouses hooked up to the computer (not wireless), it works perfectly in windows, and they stop working indepently of each other. After a reboot they both work again for some time
<Xase> Something happened with the last update set, that has caused my Metacity not to load, nor gnome... when I reboot under appearances it says none is selected for visual effects, when I run metacity --replace it comes back. Also my icons do not appear unless I run metacity --replace
<Tdude> Well what I have to prepare is some sort of USB device which can store the installation then
<Xase> err not gnome but compiz.
<biesbjerg> edbian: I have no idea how to do what you just said, or what it means
<Tdude> Cool cool
<fasta> biesbjerg, do you use custom drivers under Windows?
<fasta> biesbjerg, that is, not the generic ones?
<edbian> biesbjerg, :)  a module is a driver in linux.  Modules are just chunks of code essentially that you jam into the kernel to make hardware work.
<biesbjerg> fasta: No, it's very generic mouses
<biesbjerg> edbian: Ok, fair enough. How would I go about finding out which module is loaded for my mice?
<andrr> I tried to load the 2.6.35 kernel, but an error which ended in "kerneal_thread_helper <some numbers>" was rendered.However, I can load the 2.6.32 kernel.I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<bluespotmouse> hi everyone!
<edbian> biesbjerg, Any even, while the mouse is working run sudo lspci -k and look for your mouse.  It should list a driver for it.  Next time your mouses freezes, run sudo modprobe -r <module name> then sudo modprobe <module name>  without the <'s That should remove it and insert it.  Effectively restarting it.
<fasta> biesbjerg, then I have no idea. I would suggest buying a new mice if you value your time, or sending all the details to the Linux kernel mailing list if you have the skills to go through that process.
<EvilPhoenix> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<fasta> biesbjerg, otherwise send to Launchpad.
<EvilPhoenix> andrr:  you'll need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<EvilPhoenix> andrr:  since 10.10 isnt released yet
<fasta> biesbjerg, otherwise these things will just be lost in the noise.
<andrr> All right, thanks.
<biesbjerg> fasta: that's the t hing. I've tried 3 mice now
<fasta> biesbjerg, ok, that's indeed very strange.
<fasta> biesbjerg, (for 99.99% it just works. )
<biesbjerg> edbian: Okay, I'll give it a shot. thanks
<edbian> biesbjerg, It's a problem with your USB ports I suspect.  Ignore what I said about drivers if it happens to different mice.
<biesbjerg> edbian: happens to different mice, nomatter which ports I plug it into
<edbian> biesbjerg, It's probably loading the exact same generic mouse driver for those three that it loads for 99% of mice in the world.  If nobody else is experiencing it than it isn't a driver issue.
<perlsyntax> Howo i ad a usr to wicd?
<fasta> edbian, but why does it work on Windows then?
<biesbjerg> and they don't stop working all at the same time. right now one mouse is not working but the other is
<edbian> biesbjerg, Perhaps the (very low level) usb controllers
<perlsyntax> Is thereaway i can add a usr to wicd?
<edbian> biesbjerg, fasta It works on windows?
<nadav> hey
<nadav> !
<Tdude> Bye fopr now, will be back when my isntallation is getting closer I suppose
<biesbjerg> edbian: Yes, never had a problem
<nadav> Im back on ubuntu
<nadav> feels good man!
<nadav> :P
<FloodBot3> nadav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tdude> :P have a good few days until then
<shawnboy> Looking for solution to why firefox menus and dropdowns no longer work.
<nadav> A question tho, how / where can I get drivers for my hardware?
<biesbjerg> and actually I think I used to have Ubuntu 8.* installed with no problems too
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, did that dude you were helping last night ever figure out his problem ?
<edbian> biesbjerg, Then I literally have no idea.  Some low level quark.  try a different distro? :P
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, I don't recall.
<biesbjerg> haha :)
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, What was the problem? His name?
<EvilPhoenix> nadav:  it should come with them, which hardware are you having tyrouble with?
<EvilPhoenix> trouble*
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, Something about getting Ubuntu Linux to run on his hardware
<shawnboy> ...or is there a firefox channel?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to add a usr to wicd network manager?
<fasta> edbian, that's what he said.
<nadav> well
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, ah, yes I remember now.  I don't think he did.  We should have suggested recovery mode.
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, His name was Caleeb1134
<edbian> fasta, Sorry missed that
<nadav> whats the equivilant of device manager at ubuntu?
<edbian> nadav, sudo lspci -k
<nadav> for instance, I cant set my screen resoultion to 1920x1080 like I could on Win7
<edbian> nadav, :)
<nadav> thanks
<EvilPhoenix> nadav:  check "Hardware Drivers" under System > Administration
<edbian> nadav, For screen resolution go to System -> preferences -> screen
<EvilPhoenix> you might need the hardware drivers for your graphics card
<ruif13> hi, i don't have sound in my headphones anyone can help me?
<edbian> nadav, "Hardware Drivers
<nadav> thx
<Quantum_Ion> Why do some people expect Ubuntu Linux to mimic Windows 7 is beyond me ?
<edbian> EvilPhoenix, nadav, "Hardware Drivers" is just proprietary drivers
<EvilPhoenix> edbian:  he might need proprietary drivers, i.e. NVIDIA or ATI
<edbian> Quantum_Ion, Yeah IDK.  Because it's all they know?
<tensorpudding> perlsyntax: there's probably some group with wicd in the name
<Quantum_Ion> edbian, lol
<mikke__> Hello! I need help with a sound problem... Anyone got time with me? :)
<nadav> License: Proprietary?
<edbian> EvilPhoenix, nadav I know.  Just saying, it's not the device manager
<nadav> thats what it tells me when its done scanning for drivers
<raindemon> oh
<perlsyntax> i se no group
<perlsyntax> see
<nadav> also, how do I get to the console window? :P
<Tdude> Wops forgot to ask
<nadav> nvm, found the terminal
<Tdude> What's the default file system from that graphic installation?
<edbian> Tdude, ext4
<raindemon> how can i delete windows and install ubuntu without any external hard drives/flash disks and CD/DVD?
<edbian> nadav, Proprietary means not open source in this context.
<nadav> O_O
<nadav> I thought this was the idea behind linux?
<raindemon> well, not delete but part drive to 10Gs for win and 230 for ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, With a partition editor
<Ken8521> !install | raindemon but i don't thnk what you want to do is possible
<ubottu> raindemon but i don't thnk what you want to do is possible: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ken8521> Quantum_Ion: he sill has to have some sort of installation media.
<shawnboy> Beuller... Beuller... Beuller... I need help fixing firefox please.
<edbian> nadav, It's not purely open.  There are some things they have to use that are proprietary.  Flash is one example.  some video drivers are another. (video card drivers are specific to a model line and hard to write)
<mikke__> I dont get any sound. I hear a sound just before im about to log in but after that its gone. I use HDMI får both sound and picture ( I have my 42" as a screen) Is it possible to use same HDMI for picture and sound
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: but how?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: windows locks partitions when used
<edbian> nadav, Part of the problem is that the people that make the cards don't let the outside people know exactly how the cards work.  This makes it even harder to make a driver for it.
<nadav> so I basiclly cant use my videocard to the fullest unless im willing to pay? :o
<glebihan> !details | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ken8521> raindemon: well you have to boot a cd or flash drive or something, so that the drive is not in use
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Have you ever heard of PartedMagic ?
<raindemon> Ken8521: i dont have one
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: yes, but it goes nuts with my drive
<Ken8521> raindemon: and thus what i was trying to tell you, you're asking how to install ubuntu, w/o any installation media.
<edbian> nadav, The drivers are free.
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: it doesn't even start
<[thor]> nadav: it means you can't have free access to change the code of the driver.
<edbian> nadav, Just not open source
<Ken8521> raindemon: am i understanding you correctly?
<nadav> oh
<glebihan> raindemon: how did you install ubuntu in the first place ??
<raindemon> Ken8521: there's got to be some way!
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, you can also scrub your entire harddisk clean using Dariks Boot Nuke too
<nadav> how can I list my partition ?
<nadav> which command on console
<Ken8521> raindemon: well i'm not sure why you would thinkthere would be
<edbian> raindemon, You can use unetbootin, network install, floppy disks if you have enough of them.
<edbian> raindemon, There are ways
<Ken8521> nuking the drive, w/o a cd, etc.. is not the issue.. installing ubuntu is the issue.
<edbian> nadav, sudo fdisk -l
<raindemon> usb's are down on my netbook
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Here http://www.dban.org/
<Tdude> ext4 is free of fragmentation?
<c3l> Tdude: basically, yeah
<edbian> Tdude, Essentially yes.
<raindemon> and by down i mean they are absolutely down
<nadav> nadav@ubuntu:~$ /dev/sda1
<nadav> bash: /dev/sda1: Permission denied
<Tdude> That's brilliant too
<nadav> why wouldnt it let me access it?
<c3l> Tdude: ntfs is unique in its way to get fragmented ;)
<edbian> Tdude, It defragments on the fly so you never have to dedicate the whole system to it once a month.  It feels like you never have to defrag this wya.
<shawnboy> Let's say you're running Lucid with the latest updates, then Firefox menus and drop downs stop working. What would you do on a Saturday?
<glebihan> nadav: what are you trying to do ?
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, Do you use Dariks Boot and Nuke to wipe hard disks clean ?
<edbian> nadav, That command makes no sense
<edbian> shawnboy, restart firefox
<raindemon> Ken8521: i would suggest making a false partition in the mbr pointing it to a distinct sector on the hard drive
<[thor]> nadav: 'sub-folders' in /dev/ are representations of the hardware devices
<raindemon> Ken8521: and loading soe installation medium there with help of hex-editor
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, but the Ubuntu Live CD has a free partitioning tool
<nadav> lol :P
<shawnboy> edbian: Let's say I restarted Firefox, rebooted the machine, and checked for new updates... and it still does it.
<nadav> aha
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: netbooks don't have cd's
<[thor]> nadav: you can't navigate through them
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: and thats a pity
<nadav> well I guess im the humor factor today :P
<edbian> shawnboy, It's a bug in firefox.  Try using an older version.
<edbian> shawnboy, A bug I've seen ;)
<[thor]> nadav: you _can_ mount a device
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Too bed everyone with a netbook doesnt have the common sense to buy an external DVD-RW duh !
<nadav> I just mess around right now, trying to learn some stuff
<edbian> nadav, Having fun I hope! :)
<dooglus> when I run "totem *.avi" it lists all the .avi files in the right hand pane, but they're not quite in order
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: how could i connect it without usb ports?
<Mathuin> Are there any known problems with the sky2 driver and jumbo frames?  I have switches that support jumbo frames in my network, but my desktop gets very upset whenever I raise the MTU above 1500.
<shawnboy> ebdian: can you give me a shove in the right direction of how to go about using an older version of Firefox after the latest is installed?
<nadav> well I am, as long as people help me
<nadav> :p
<dooglus> is there some way to get it to list (and play) them in numberical order?
<edbian> raindemon, You should read up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, wtf kind of netbook is that without USB ports ??? you gotta be kidding me right ?
<nadav> sudo fdisk -l
<dooglus> currently it's showing DSCN2002.AVI before DSCN2000.AVI and DSCN2001.AVI
<nadav> didnt show the partitions, it showed me the /dev/sda1 listing
<Mathuin> My netbooks have USB ports and CF readers, I've installed Ubuntu off CF before, I'll do it again.  Faster and easier than CD for me.
<nadav> lets say I want to navigate to another partition through console, how should I approach it?
<[thor]> nadav: for example, if you have a second hard drive  that is not mounted called "/dev/sdb", you can mount it by creating a destination in /mnt ( sudo mkdir /mnt/newdrivename ) and then attaching that device there ( sudo mount /dev/sdb1/ /mnt/newdrivename )
<edbian> shawnboy, open synpatic, find firefox, choose force old version
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: i burnt them out with a usb hdd drive
<Quantum_Ion> It doesn't make any sense for a netbook not to have USB ports ???
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, No wonder !
<raindemon> edbian: wow, thats better
<edbian> nadav, You first have to mount that partition in a folder.  Then you can see the contents of that partition in that folder.
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: it was an accident
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, What kind of netbook do you have ?
<shawnboy> Thank you ebdian. I appreciate it.
<geckosenator> when I run dfrag dosemu, now I get "undefined problem"
<nadav> edbian, I can see it through the graphic interface
<shawnboy> Thank you edbian I appreciate it.
<Ken8521> how the heck do you burn out a usb port
<nadav> does that mean I still need to mount it?
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, Good Question
<[thor]> nadav: if you can see it in the gui, it is mounted somewhere already
<edbian> nadav, Make a folder, (sudo mount /mnt/somefolder) making them in mnt is customary.  Then mount it, sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/someFolder, then go to that folder cd /mnt/someFolder , then open nautilus there if you want "nautilus ."
<raindemon> Ken8521: with a usb-hdd drive
<edbian> shawnboy, Yep!
<Ken8521> i guess...
<glebihan> nadav: another useful command for what you're trying to do :"df" will list the mounted partitions with their mount points
<raindemon> Ken8521: it took too much power from the us port so there was a litte smoke
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, lol your telling us that you burnt all 3 of your USB ports out on your netbook ?
<edbian> nadav, It shows on the desktop when you connect it.  It mounts and open the folder when you double click.  The system mounts things in /media
<jo_> Hey everyone, I wonder, sometimes when I start a command I emmediatly get a new shell promt and only aftherwarts I get the output witch is rather annoying because I want to grep it. What do I do wrong?
<raindemon> raindemon: two, and the other is filled with some shit my younger brother punched in
<sms_> I have a SSD drive, on which I'm going to install ubuntu. Should I go with ext2 or ext4 without journaling?
<Mathuin> raindemon: buy a new one. :-)
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, WOW ! This is a new one for me
<glebihan> jo_: any example of a command with this behavior ?
<raindemon> Mathuin: i would, but this has too much awesome things on it :)
<nadav> nadav@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /mnt/nadav
<nadav> mount: can't find /mnt/nadav in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jo_> glebihan: everything with curl
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, lol
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: write it down, 'cos thats not funny for me
<edbian> nadav, sudo mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/nadav
<edbian> nadav, The partition comes first.
<Maka> Hi again Edbian :) I am still having same problem. I did go to command line and tried "sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop" but it gave me invalid operation error so I tried "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and it said I already have it. I thought perhaps it's corrupted and that's why i dont get any gnome menus... so I did "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" ... it did that.. then I installed it again "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" 
<edbian> nadav, look at man mount
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, hahaha sorry your story just sounds too bizarre man
<nadav> i feel pretty dumb right now, this is my first time with linux
<edbian> Maka, And it still don't work?
<[thor]> nadav: check /media/  for already mounted drives >:D
<glebihan> jo_: you mean you use the "curl" command, right ?
<edbian> Maka, Try booting into Ubuntu recovery mode.  or alternatively, boot into an old kernel
<geckosenator> yeah, basically dosemu is confused by a 32gig drive or something
<Maka> (cont...) rebooted and still no gnome menus... i cant find anywhere in filesystem where gnome2 files are... and i thought i remembered seeing gnome2 files before the upgrade...  plz help?
<jo_> glebihan: yes excuse me
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: i didn't believe it either until i discovered lack of signal on ports
<nadav> [thor], aha I see, so their not actual partitions anymore, but folders
<edbian> Maka, The gnome settings are a hidden folder in your /home/you/ directory. They start with a period.  To see them in the term us ls -a to see them using nautilus do view -> show hidden files
<nadav> right?
<nadav> those are the folders I had with windows
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, I am just speechless right now, because I never in my life heard about anyone burning out all 3 USB ports on their netbooks
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: but i still have a sd slot! (useless because netbook isn't able to boot from it)
<edbian> Maka, It is safe to delete them all, they will be regenerated by the system with defaults in place.
<nadav> partitions I had with windows*
<nadav> :p
<edbian> nadav, Got it?
<Maka> i cant get to nautilus but i will look using command line
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: bad luck :(
<Maka> be back in a few :)
<nadav> I got the partition thing
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, I am just curious to know what kind of netbook is it ?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: at least it has 1280x768 screen
<nadav> if I mount a new partition or a device, it will mount to /media?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: gigabyte m912x
<edbian> nadav, o good
<edbian> nadav, If it's auto mounted it puts it in a folder in /media
<nadav> or atleast at the /media folder Ill be able to access it
<nadav> aha
<edbian> nadav, If you manually mount it it gets mounted where you tell it
<edbian> nadav, yes
<nadav> so every PnP device I plug onto the computer I should find at /media?
<Maka> exit
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, What did your brother stuff into one of the other ports ?
<Maka> ooops :)
<glebihan> jo_: weird, doesn't behave like that here, I'm looking if can find an option that may cause your problem
<edbian> nadav, It first shows up on the desktop. then you double click it and it open and mounts it in /media
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: i suppose stapples with plasticine
<researcher123> How do I know my Ip address
<nadav> alright
<nadav> what is all those sudo commands tho?
<edbian> nadav, Also, plug and play means hardware that you can install drivers for without rebooting.  But I know what you meant.
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Dude are you for real ?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: maybe he thought it will be a BOOSTER
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: absolutely
<edbian> nadav, sudo means "do this as the root user" only root can mount things
<nadav> oh
<nadav> run as
<nadav> alright, cool
<edbian> nadav, Once it's mounted though anybody can access the files in it
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, maybe you are right
<Ken8521> Quantum_Ion: lol, maybe?
<RambJoe> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-dx-n-multitouch-and-games
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: Ken8521 lol, maybe what?
<jo_> glebihan: yes here are the options curl -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (X11; U; Linux 2.2.15 i686)" --cookie cjar --cookie-jar cjar --insecure --location --referer "somesite" somesite
<edbian> nadav, su = switch user.  The default su is root (otherwise it's su <userName>) sudo is a play on words with pseudo meaning fake.  You're not really switching to root.  Only pretending to for one line
<RambJoe>  * Commercial Games Support in Ubuntu Linux via Steam (Mohamed-Ikbel Boulabiar)
<Guest83871> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-i386.iso ?:>
<arvut> Good'eve #ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, never mind
<researcher123> how to detect our own Ip address
<Ken8521> raindemon: i told Quantum_Ion privately i think you're full of it
<nadav> aha
<nadav> but I didnt had anywhere in the ubuntu installation a place to define the root password
<nadav> only my own username (nadav)
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, lol the story is just to out there
<edbian> How can I make my stupid input box on x-chat bigger?
<raindemon> Ken8521: thats not funny
<Ken8521> that was about 10min ago, and all you've done is reaffirm my suspicions
<nadav> so whats my root password?
<edbian> nadav, !su
<edbian> nadav, !sudo
<edbian> nadav, !root
<Ken8521> raindemon: i wasn't trying to be funny
<edbian> damnit!
<raindemon> (god save my ethernet port)
<edbian> What is it?  !rootpassword
<edbian> !password
<Ryen> !sudo
<Quantum_Ion> I used my netbook USB ports to power my toaster oven and now they are burnt out what do I do next, lol
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<glebihan> jo_: do you have anything in your "~/.curlrc" file ?
<raindemon> Ken8521: me too :(
<edbian> !sudo | nadav
<ubottu> nadav: please see above
<edbian> There we go
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: not a toaster
<edbian> What's the one about "there is no root password" ?
<Ryen> edbian: Remember to pipe users that you want the bot to talk to.
<sresu> I bought Dell Inspiron M101z and would be installing Ubuntu on it soon. I don't know what OS it comes with, but I would like to create a disk image of it using LiveCD. How can I do that?
<edbian> Ryen, Yeah,  got that too.  ha aha, thanks
<jo_> glebihan: no
<edbian> nadav, Anywho, there is no root password in Ubuntu because there really isn't a root account.  Again the sudo / pseudo thing
<mikke__> I have ubuntu 10.04. I have the machine connected to my TV via HDMI. Is it possible to get audio from the same HDMI cable? My system is quiet and I cant get the sound to work at all. I see the card is installed and not muted...
<Ken8521> Quantum_Ion: well the obvioius answer, is you have to figure out how to operate your toaster by plugging it into the av jacks on your television
<Ryen> !root | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<glebihan> jo_: and no issues with other commands than curl ?
<edbian> !root | nadav
<ubottu> nadav: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<edbian> Ryen, Thanks
<Ryen> edbian: Mhm.
<Ken8521> !botabuse | edbian
<ubottu> edbian: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<raindemon> Ken8521: and a boeing plugged into headphone jack
<Nurhaci> When will 10.10 release?
<glebihan> Nurhaci: tomorrow
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Dude you are the first dude I ever heard who bought a netbook without an external DVD-RW drive and jacked up all 3 of his USB ports, seriously
<Ken8521> Nurhaci: tomorrow
<jo_> glebihan, I do remeber that sometimes yes, the output comes afther that I've reseen my prompt
<macwolf74> wow
<edbian> raindemon, way to go! :P
<macwolf74> there is no root pass...
<macwolf74> i did not know that, i would always guess...
<edbian> macwolf74, ha
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: ive thought i would live w/o dvd
<macwolf74> and create an another one...
<Nurhaci> which time zone will 10.10 release follow?
<macwolf74> edbian, wow lol
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: flash technologies advanced so far
<LjL> Nurhaci: Samoa. ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<ganja> hi, when I change the resolution from NVIDIA X Server Settings to 1152x864 it works, but when I save the config in xorg.conf and reboot the system it come back to 1024x768
<halvor> hello
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, I own a netbook I know that most netbook manufacturers send you copies of the OS on CDROM
<jlxsolutions> Anyone got any idea how one sets up a ICS on 2 ubuntu 10.04 machines using a crossover cable? eth1 is going insane at the moment lol
<nadav> so basically I cant login as Root in ubuntu?
<halvor> i have some serious trouble
<ldiamond> My computer won't go to sleep anymore. Anyone have an idea? According to /var/log/messages, there's nothing going wrong, just suspending everything then resuming everything...
<nadav> only sudo commands?
<halvor> my brother wants to switch from win to ubuntu
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: they do not give you a drive though
<glebihan> nadav: "sudo -i" will give you a root login shell
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, wtf ???
<edbian> nadav, That's right.  But you can set up a root account if you want.  It's discouraged to have both systems in place though.
<halvor> but he has an acer 5315 and the cpu fan doesn't spin
<mikke__> I have ubuntu 10.04. I have the machine connected to my TV via HDMI. Is it possible to get audio from the same HDMI cable? My system is quiet and I cant get the sound to work at all. I see the card is installed and not muted... I choose hardware HDMI but no sound When I try to force/test each soundport its says busy when i try HDMI
<nadav> glebihan, I see
<glebihan> jo_: sorry didn't really understand, you meant with other commands or still curl
<glebihan> ?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: there was a CD i the package
<sresu> glebihan: As su does?
<glebihan> sresu: yes
<edbian> mikke__, It is possible.  I don't know how.
<nadav> edbian, another thing, I try to connect to my router in the console interface
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Dude wouldn't it be obvious if you have the OS on cdrom you would need to purchase an external USB DVD-RW drive, seriously
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: and a recovery partition on the hdd
<halvor> How to control cpu fan under ubuntu?
<edbian> nadav, Does your router have a web interface or a cli?
<nadav> web interface
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: there was a preinstalld os image
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Dude hard drives fail all the time
<am2> this one is awesome.. Try it..    http://lab.andre-michelle.com/tonematrix
<edbian> nadav, then you have to use a graphical browser like firefox
<nadav> its a cheap one, should I assume it does not support a cli?
<nozes> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100
<jo_> glebihan: also other commands
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: possible
<halvor> anyone? about acer cpu fan issues under ubuntu?
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, How old are you ?
<glebihan> jo_: you don't use a "&" at the end of the command, right ?
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: 19
<sresu> halvor: Whats the issue?
<am2> whols
<edbian> nadav, Most likely not.  But if it does maybe telnet <ip of router> ?  IDK
<am2> is Ubuntu 10.10 good ?
<jo_> glebihan: no, I've investigated that, but sometimes I right afther I've started the command a [1]bla bla bla
<am2> any1
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, Guess I will have to give you the benefit of the doubt because you are a teenager
<luichi> hello
<am2> Quantum_Ion: dude
<halvor> sresu: it simply doesn't work and the laptop switches of to avoid overheating
<xangua> it's evil am2
<Quantum_Ion> am2, yes
<sresu> halvor: Which laptop?
<researcher123> how can we know Ip address of our computer
<nadav> does linux work with partitions? because what I see is nadav@ubuntu$:
<halvor> sresu: i've found a script for it, but that doesn't work either
<nadav> no c:
<raindemon> Quantum_Ion: ok, and the question is : can i setup ubuntu without any external devices?
<nadav> or d:
<xangua> halvor I once had issues with fan in my acer
<glebihan> jo_: then it means that the command goes into background, are you trying to redirect the output ?
<Ken8521> researcher123: ipconfig in a terminal
<nadav> or that type of things
<xangua> halvor fixed them updating the bios
<am2> xangua:  eh? u dont like it? Or u dont know how to use it. :p
<halvor> sresu: acer aspire 5315 with 3GB memor
<halvor> y
<sresu> halvor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks.. see if it helps
<luichi> is any form to get WP test success? because in syslog i get: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<jo_> glebihan: no not at all
<Ken8521> raindemon: you'e been shown !install multiple times, quit freaking trolling and read it
<Ryen> !ot | am2
<ubottu> am2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, sigh !
<jo_> glebihan: just like I gave it to you
<phil_in_london> nadav, type   df -h
<halvor> sresu: thank you
<researcher123> Ken8521: is it ifconfig
<phil_in_london> nadav, thats your partitions and its basically the equivalent of widnows My Computer
<Ken8521> no, ipconfig
<halvor> xangua: i'm not that brave with my brothers laptop, but thank you for the tip
<researcher123> Ken8521: it failed
<Ken8521> researcher123: sorry, ifconfig
<glebihan> jo_: what terminal are you using ?
<Ken8521> i was stuck in windows for a second(helping someone else at the moment)
<researcher123> Ken8521: I ran n it gives so much result
<sresu> halvor: Oh.. sorry. It doen't include that. Let me see..
<nadav> I see phil_in_london , thanks
<jo_> glebihan: noubuntu terminal
<Ken8521> researcher123: so go throught he list, and find yoru IP..... are you connected to a router?
<jo_> glebihan: the standard installed ubuntu terminal
<researcher123> yes
<Ken8521> researcher123: are you wireless, or wired?
<am2> @ubottu: Hey, are u the admin ?
<researcher123> Ken8521: got this inet addr:192.168.1.6
<Ken8521> am2: ubottu is a bot
<jo_> glebihan: et even gives me two curl -A "Mozilla/4.73 [en] (X11; U; Linux 2.2.15 i686)" --cookie cjar --cookie-jar cjar --insecure --location --referer "http://www.demorgen.be/krant/" http://www.demorgen.be/onpdm/pdf.do?pageNr=1&date=20101009&pubCode=DMO
<nadav> Another question, I installed anohter input language
<nadav> how can I toggle it?
<Ken8521> researcher123: thats your Ip from the router... is that what you wanted? or do you want your IP from your provider
<am2> @ubottu: eh? dint get u
<jo_> glebian: I'm sorry for that
<luichi> is any form to get WP test success? because in syslog i get: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<glebihan> jo_: put quotes around the url
<raindemon> Ken8521: screw you man
<researcher123> Ken8521: I want it from provider
<Ken8521> raindemon: well, you've been given the same answer multiple times
<phil_in_london> nadav, its easiest to do when you login at the beginning, look down at the bottom of the screen before you login, there is a choice for language.
<Ken8521> researcher123: easiest way to get that, is go to whatismyip.org
<am2> Ken8521: eh ? come again
<halvor> sresu: its an acer aspire 5315 ICL50
<raindemon> Ken8521: i should have missed them
<researcher123> Ken8521: Actually I want to check safety of my Ip through a program
<raindemon> Ken8521: sorry for that
<jo_> glebihan: wow; that worked! Thanks very mutch!
<Ken8521> raindemon: no need to apologize, just stop trolling, cuz thats all your doing
<researcher123> Ken8521: thanks
<Ken8521> researcher123: well if you need your IP for that, whatismyip.org will show it to you
<glebihan> jo_: explanation : there were "&" signs in the url, which were interpreted by the shell to run the command in the background
<raindemon> Ken8521: no i'm not
<glebihan> jo_: and you're welcome :)
<raindemon> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ken8521> raindemon: please drop it... if you want to banter, go to ubuntu-offtopic
<ganja> when I change the resolution from NVIDIA X Server Settings to 1152x864 it works, but when I save the config in xorg.conf and reboot the system, the resolution come back to 1024x768
<jo_> glebihan: well that explanes it, and you just helped me with an hour-lasting problem
<erUSUL> ganja: remove ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Quantum_Ion> raindemon, yeah your issue is sounding kinda crazy right now
<raindemon> Ken8521: i'll go try grub4dos
<Ken8521> raindemon: you do that
<raindemon> (god save the hdd
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a way to disable the frames surrounding images on the desktop which have been resized?
<arvut> Ken8521: ipconfig is the windows command, ifconfig gives you the settings for all connections in linux. please collect the facts before you accidently misslead ppl with incorrect info.
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, That dude was way off base today
<Dimazaur[IL]> hi
<Dimazaur[IL]> i have kubuntu and it wont automount iphone, can anyone help?
<huangzhi> hello
<erUSUL> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ken8521> arvut: why don't you pay freaking attention to what was said, i said i confused him w/ someone else i was helping who was using Windows... so before you deliver a tongue lashing, you figure out and collect all the facts
<arvut> huangzhi: hi
<Ken8521> moron
<glebihan> FrozenFire[work]: there are several ways of scaling images put on the desktop, look at the "style" property in the desktop background dialog
<nozes> 01001001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100001 01110101 01110100 01101001 01100110 01110101 01101100
<FrozenFire[work]> glebihan, Sorry, I was unclear. I'm speaking of image files, not the background image. A moment while I get an example of what I'm speaking of.
<luichi> is any form to get WP test success on an external hdd? because in syslog i get: Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled
<Ryen> !ot | nozes
<ubottu> nozes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<glebihan> FrozenFire[work]: ok
<nozes> Ryen, 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100111 01101001 01110110 01100101 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011
<ganja> erUSUL: thank you
<nadav> hmm
<nadav> I installed the language
<nadav> I can use it
<nadav> but only when I switch in the upper right bar
<FrozenFire[work]> glebihan, http://i.imgur.com/hbHEr.png
<nadav> what keys does ubuntu uses to toggle between languages?
<FrozenFire[work]> The bottom one is unscaled. The top one is scaled.
<valetudo> my external hard drive won't show up any more, was working ten minutes ago, only used it on ubuntu 10.04 and always safely removed it
<erUSUL> luichi: may be a harmless message
<AbhiJit> !ibus | nadav
<ubottu> nadav: IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Ryen> nadav: Read the topic of this channel.
<AbhiJit> nadav, ctrl + space
<nadav> sce?
<nadav> awgftawg
<sms_> Guides for installing ubuntu with a seperate /home ?
<luichi> erUSUL: is this test supossed to succed on all devices?
<erUSUL> !separatehome > sms_
<ubottu> sms_, please see my private message
<glebihan> FrozenFire[work]: well that's weird, but I'm sorry, I have no clue where that could be coming from
<nadav> WORK CALLS
<nadav> sry caps
<nadav> :p
<FloodBot3> nadav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> luichi: i dunno; do you see any problem using your hard disk ?
<luichi> yes
<nadav> something wierd is happened, I dont see fully see text
<nadav> the lines cut off
<FrozenFire[work]> glebihan, I assume it's part of the feature that allows you to resize the image icon on the desktop.
<erUSUL> !details | luichi
<ubottu> luichi: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FrozenFire[work]> However, I never use that function, so I'd like to disable it for a less blocky desktop.
<owen_> any idea how to use non-ISO 9660 DVD rips in Ubuntu?
<owen_> I have tried VLC
<glebihan> FrozenFire[work]: well I just checked (I personally disable previews in nautilus) and I get frames even for unscaled pictures...
<valetudo> seagate external hard drive won't show up anymore, i removed it safely everytime and only used it on ubuntu 10.04, never windows. it was working 10 minutes ago and now it still lights up but wont show up for me to mount
<erUSUL> valetudo: open a terminal and do « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the disk. paste the new lines that will show up
<Quantum_Ion> valetudo, I have used seagate hard drives in the past those things are unreliable get a hitatachi or a toshiba hard drive
<erUSUL> !paste | valetudo
<ubottu> valetudo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Braber01> How can I remove ubuntu from something that was duel-booted?
<Quantum_Ion> Braber01, Use a partition editor to destroy the Ubuntu partition
<geckosenator> Braber01: delete it
<CaptainDallas> Greeting from Barcelona!
<D3luSi0n4L> Good morning All =P
<Braber01> Quantum_Ion, how would I get a partion Editor, or is there one included with all OSes?
<CaptainDallas> Good evening ;-)
<D3luSi0n4L> haha
<glebihan> Braber01: use gparted
<D3luSi0n4L> hey is there any good torrent cilents for ubuntu? preferablly utorrent?/
<Braber01> gparted? what os is that for?
<geckosenator> ubun tu
<glebihan> D3luSi0n4L: I wouldn't go for utorrent in ubuntu. I'd prefer transmission or KTorrent
<Braber01> I'm trying to get rid of ubuntu, so what would I need to install that for? or is that the only way I can edit partions?
<dogmatic69> hi all
<neltharion> yeah transmission will do
<Braber01> my dad is being stubborn and doesn't want to try Linux :(
<Apollo8> im having some trouble with virtualbox.
<ZMaine> Hey can I get some help via pm please? I don't really want 8 million answers at once.
<dogmatic69> i some how zipped a few thousand files individually :/ how can i undo this, recursive unzip or something
<Quantum_Ion> Braber01, Burn an iso of this PartedMagic@http://partedmagic.com/
<alzie> Brader01: gparted is a utility to format partitions and drives.  Simply format the ubuntu partition and make is NTFS
<hd1> i have a netbook running ubuntu, where the wireless starts when X is logged in. How do I start the wireless automatically on boot?
<Apollo8> my virtualbox wont let me run anything
<glebihan> !pm > ZMaine
<ubottu> ZMaine, please see my private message
<GregValheru> heh, was about to ask the same as delusional did a minute ago
<Braber01> Thank you Quantum
<Quantum_Ion> Braber01, No Problem-Good Luck
<gilaniali> should i always use apt-get or is it also ok to use pip?
<Apollo8> Please someone PM me need help with virtualbox
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: for file in ./*.zip; unzip $file; done
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: something to that effect
<Ken8521> Apollo8: ask your question
<ZMaine> Thanks ubottu. I just installed ubuntu on my sister's laptop and I can't get the wireless network to work. I went into the self help thing and it says I need to 'Obtain the Windows Driver for you system and locate the file that ends with .inf' What Driver do I need?
<Apollo8> My virtualbox keeps getting an error
<Braber01> !thanks | ZMaine
<ubottu> ZMaine: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Apollo8> @ken8521 it says something about the DKMS
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: sorry, should be for file in ./*.zip; do unzip $file; done
<sorsis> i'm running server edition and having a bit of trouble with apache2
<i_is_broke> Apollo8: try installing dkms
<stewartnairn> Hve been going round in circles trying to get my Tascam US-122L to work in Lucid Lynx. Spent most of the day googling but getting nowhere. Looking for a good place to ask questions. Is this it?
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: thanks ill try that
<sorsis> installation seems ok but when opening localhost:80 i get no web page.
<glebihan> sorsis: is apache started ? (check with sudo service apache2 status)
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> what will be the best windows gaming alternative under ubuntu ? wine or windows under virtual box?
<sorsis> glebihan: apache is running
<glebihan> sh4d3sl4y3r_: depends on the games, would try wine first
<glebihan> sorsis: what error do you get when try to load the page ?
<sorsis> glebihan: portas.conf sais that apache is listening 80
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> glebihan: say directx9 dependent ones instead of Opengl. like gta etc
<erUSUL> valetudo: it looks like the disk is ok; do « udisks --mount /dev/sda1 »
<glebihan> sh4d3sl4y3r_: same answer, but you'll find out that a lot of games won't work either way
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hmm
<sorsis> glebihan: web page cannot be found
<Quantum_Ion> stewartnairn, Are you hooking up your bass or guitar to a Tascam US-122L Audio/MIDI Interface under Ubuntu Linux ?
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: get "unexpected token done" with that
<glebihan> sorsis: is it an apache error or a message from your browser ?
<sorsis> glebihan: browser
<glebihan> sorsis: can you telnet localhost on port 80 ?
<Mathuin> I have an Ubuntu desktop and a ReadyNAS Duo connected to a gigabit-switched network.  I get 11.4MiB/s and zero errors copying from the Duo to the desktop.  I get 10.3MiB/s and thousands of RX dropped packets on the desktop when copying from the desktop to the Duo.  I copied a 250M file and that caused 22500+ dropped RX packets.  What's up with that?  Any ideas, suggestions?
<Ken8521> sh4d3sl4y3r_: right answer for gamers: dual boot.. windows games are very hit miss under both of those options..
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: that command i gave might not be entirely valid
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: :(
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: depending on whether the files have spaces in the names
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Ken8521: i am already dual booting . but just to take another quantum leap towards giving up windows
<sorsis> glebihan: connected
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> and gaming is the only reason i use it
<erUSUL> valetudo: worked? it mounted?
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: nope
<dogmatic69> no spaces
<PovAddict> hi guys
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: also it assumes that you are inside the directory with the files, and that they are zipped using zip, and that you have the program unzip installed
<zap85> i am using ubuntu 10.04, i am unable to install kdevelop using "sudo apt-get install kdevelop". How do I get kdevelop
<zap85> ?
<Ken8521> sh4d3sl4y3r_: yeah, unfortunately for gamers... i don't see you being able to completely dump windows... not w/o a lot of headache...
<arvut> stewartnairn: Yes this is it, ask away and someone might be able to help you =)
<sorsis> glebihan: connection closed
<stewartnairn> Under windows I hook up all sorts. In ubuntu I can'tdo the simplest thing e.g. play a music file through the us122l to my music system
<sorsis> glebihan: connection closed by foreign host
<Dr_Willis> !info kdevelope
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Ken8521: affirmative
<ubottu> Package kdevelope does not exist in lucid
<Dimazaur[IL]> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Dimazaur[IL]> i have kubuntu and it wont automount iphone, can anyone help?
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: if they're gzipped instead, you'd replace the .zip with .gz and the unzip with gunzip
<glebihan> sorsis: ok so the problem is coming from apache
<sorsis> glebihan: agreed
<Dr_Willis> zap85:  perhaps its not called that.
<dogmatic69> tensorpudding: ye they are *.gz
<dogmatic69> i have gunzip
<dogmatic69> unzip
<glebihan> sorsis: could you pastebin your "/etc/apache2/sites-available/default" file ?
<tensorpudding> dogmatic69: zip and gzip are two different formats
<PovAddict> I know someone who is planning to request two dozen discs from shipit by giving different email addresses
<dogmatic69> yip
<Dr_Willis> PovAddict:  if he asked.. he could proberly get a packakge of them
<PovAddict> I told him to just request one and make copies, but he wants the nice CD case and all... is there any alternative?
<sorsis> glebihan: just a sec
<PovAddict> I see it as an abuse of shipit's resources to request free discs like that
<PovAddict> (getting one is justified, since his internet speed sucks)
<Dr_Willis> PovAddict:  i belive they can make larger shipments if you talk to them. and justify it.. Like for a school..
<Ken8521> a 10 pack of CDr's.. is about what ? $3-$4?  why not just download the ISO, and go on a burning frenzy.. rather than going to the hassle of waiting 6-8 weeks on shipit
<Dr_Willis> Theres places that sell them also with stickers and nice extras for reasonable prices
<totic> Can I upgrade a 8.10 machine to run 10.10 just by running apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<glebihan> totic: not directly
<totic> glebihan: so I would have to be there to do it?
<erUSUL> totic: no; you have to go 8.10-->9.04-->9.10-->10.04-->10.10
<totic> can I do it remotely?
<erUSUL> totic: so a fressh install is better option i'd say
<Dr_Willis> totic:  thats not a good idea
<totic> or are there any steps that I can't do through ssh
<Dr_Willis> totic:  a fresh/new install IS a much better idea..
<stewartnairn>  cat /proc/asound/card gives me output with three identified cards., 0,1and 2. I presume that I actually want my us-122l is in position2 I presume that I want it t be 0 but not sure how to do that. Any ideas?
<glebihan> totic: I guess you could do it remotely, but I'd go for a fresh install too
<PovAddict> Ken8521: well, getting one is justified, he's on 3G internet with close-to-dialup speeds... but I told him to request just one and make copies, but the wants the nice packaging/stickers/stuff that comes with the shipit disc
<totic> glebihan:  the machine is remote
<mobasher> how to get flash working on ubuntu amd 64 bit ?
<totic> so I can't just pop in a cd a run it
<Dr_Willis> mobasher:  install it using the package manager.
<Quantum_Ion> totic, make sure you know how to use rsync and have an external hard drive to backup your important files then burn a new Ubuntu Linux iso and install from there
<Dr_Willis> !flash | mobasher
<ubottu> mobasher: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Ken8521> PovAddict: i guess...
<ZMaine> I just installed ubuntu on my sister's laptop and I can't get the wireless network to work. I went into the self help thing and it says I need to Obtain the Windows Driver for your system and locate the file that ends with .inf. What Driver do I need?
<totic> Quantum_Ion:  I am not anywhere near the computer, its in an office far far away
<mobasher> Dr_Willis, I installed flash the regular one flash-nofree or something...it didn't work i was not able to view the flash contents ?
<tensorpudding> ZMaine: what driver is this
<tensorpudding> ZMaine: rather, what wireless chipset is it
<fishcooker> i've apps that need update from inet.... unfortunately it hasn't  option to use authenticated http-proxy on my college
<glebihan> totic: well you can try, but there's no guarantee on if running 4 upgrades in a row will get you to a nicely working system
<fishcooker> what's the solution
<Dr_Willis> mobasher:  at what site? its worked for me with very few issues on dozens of machines.
<ZMaine> AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<Quantum_Ion> ZMaine, Try google ubuntu linux with the make and model of your sisters laptop and see if there are any issues
<Ken8521> ZMaine: that device should work out of the box... i have it
<fishcooker> ?!
<Dr_Willis> ZMaine:  what version of ubuntu did you install? 10.04 ?
<Zain__> Hey
<Ken8521> ZMaine: what version of Ubuntu are you using?... cuz it's not been called 242x for a while
<ZMaine> My friend gave me a CD while back, it's 8.10
<Dr_Willis> what is with everyond using 8.10 today? :)
<Zain__> this is pissing me off :( why is it Windows is unable to detect my driver
<mobasher> Dr_Willis, i can't remember the site now...but i'll do the diggin again and find for u
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, lol
<Dr_Willis> ZMaine:  i suggest getting a 10.10 CD when they come out tomorrow..
<Zain__> while ubuntu can ?
<Ken8521> ZMaine: thats why, you have to patch the driver.. .plus, 8.10 is EOL... you need to download and install 10.04 or 10.10, and the wireless would work
<tensorpudding> ZMaine: it'd probably be wise to upgrade first
<Mannequin> hi. One quick question:
<Mannequin> is it safe to put a netbook in suspend mode, put it on a bag and then walk/run/jump/ski-dive?
<Quantum_Ion> Dr_Willis, Guess they have a lot of Ubuntu Linux 8.10 cd's floating around
<ZMaine> Ok, thanks for your help.
<tensorpudding> ZMaine: you're in luck, 8.04 is an LTS release, so you can upgrade right to 10.04, the current stable release
<Mannequin> (I'm mainly asking about the reliability of suspend mode related to HDD activity)
<Ken8521> Quantum_Ion: i helped a guy last night running 6.06, trying to do a "grub2 repair"..lol
<Quantum_Ion> Ken8521, rofl
<sresu> What does "bs=4096" mean in dd commands?
<edbian> sresu, bit chuck size
<glebihan> Dr_Willis: I'm thinking about switching back to Warty Warthog ;)
<ZMaine> Alright, thanks, I'll try that. I'll be back if I have any more troubles
<edbian> sresu, You're copying things in chunks of 4096 bits
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  it will  make the dd command  faster in many cases.
<pie_time> how do you view your screen using ssh?
<Dr_Willis> glebihan:  anorexic amoeba
<mobasher> Dr_Willis, i installed    ->sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer    but the site is not working  http://www.warnerbros.com/all/us/plugins/flash.html
<edbian> Dr_Willis, Was that really the first one?!
<Ken8521> lol
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  you dont, You use VNC or some other remote desktyp type app for that..  you CAN ssh in and run 'gnome-session' or just a single app and have it appear locally.
<sresu> edbian: Dr_Willis: I'm trying to duplicate hard disk,... so what should I do in using dd? Will this work < dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=4096 conv=noerror> Or should I go for ddrescue?
<wildc4rd> looking for an app to edit and encode video footage (in avi format) before it gets uploaded to youtube
<ChaoticX> Hello
<Dr_Willis> edbian:  :) No.. first one was Pulsating Protazoa
<Zain__> really pissed of
<glebihan> edbian: no the first one was warty warthog
<Ken8521> well, they didn't get alphabetical, until Dapper IIRC.. and before that was warty warthog, breezy badger...
<Zain__> ._.
<ChaoticX> Is it possible to use the same separate home drive when doing a new install of ubuntu if it was encrypted?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  are you having read errors?  if so ddrescue may be needed..
<Zain__> anyone suggest what is new in ubuntu 10.10 vs 10.04 ?
<mobasher> Dr_Willis, don't worry about it..it worked :) thanks bud
<Dr_Willis> Zain__:  everything is updated...
<Ken8521> !eol > edbian there's a list of Ubuntu distros...
<ubottu> edbian, please see my private message
<Zain__> like ?
<halvor> sresu: i fixed it
<ChaoticX> So is it possible?
<Dr_Willis> Zain__:  check the dozens of Ubuntu news and blog sites...
<sresu> Dr_Willis: No not yet started.. I'm just working on how to move with it
<sresu> halvor: What di you try?
<halvor> do you know how can i add apci=off to the grub entry under 10.10?
<Ken8521> Zain__: programs are updated, etc.. not really a huge jump between 10.04-10.10....
<edbian> sresu, Well that would copy to the same disk... so it would have no effect
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  you can use fsarchiver to archive a filesystem to a file, for backup purposes if thats your goal.
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  what is your end goal?
<ChaoticX> Is it possible to use the same separate home partition when doing a new install of ubuntu if it was encrypted?
<Dr_Willis> halvor:  you coudl edit the /etc/default/grub and add the option to the proper line in there, then rerun update-grub
<tensorpudding> Zain__: software center gets more useful, new special font called Ubuntu, theme tweaks, and of course lots of programs get updated
<glebihan> Ken8521: put it in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<Zain__> well
<halvor> Dr_Willis: thank you
<Zain__> what about the VLC
<LjL> Thanks ubottu. I just installed ubuntu on my sister's laptop and I can't get the wireless network to work. I went into the self help thing and it says I need to 'Obtain the Windows Driver for you system and locate the file that ends with .inf' What Driver do I need?
<tensorpudding> f-spot was replaced with shotwell
<Zain__> 1.06 for so long
<Ken8521> glebihan: what are you talking about?
<PovAddict> Dr_Willis: he told me he already tried a special request a while ago and nothing arrived
<tensorpudding> and ubuntu one gets more integrated
<halvor> Dr_Willis: won't that cause a problem? my brother is trying wubi only
<Dr_Willis> Zain__:  theres always vlc ppa's .. I see version
<sorsis> glebihan: http://pastebin.com/VFJp8pTG
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, does ubuntu come with out-of-the-box support for vnc, or do you have to install some kind of server?
<Dr_Willis> ~$ vlc --version
<lahwran> if I lose my gpg passphrase ... am I screwed?
<Dr_Willis> VLC media player 1.1.4 The Luggage (revision exported)
<sresu> Dr_Willis: I just bought Dell Inspiron 101z. It has Windows with it. But formatting and installing Ubuntu, I just want to take copy/image of it on my USD HDD...
<PovAddict> lahwran: pretty much, yes
<glebihan> Ken8521: in the file /etc/default/grub, you'll have a line looking like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="", replace it by GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off" and run "update-grub"
<lahwran> can I swear?
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  gnome has a vnc server feature built in. If you want to share the 'current visible desktop'
<Zain__> I tried downloaded one
<Zain__> I got 1.06
<geckopunk> good afternoon everyone
<lahwran> PovAddict: I thought you almost never needed the passphrase
<sresu> Dr_Willis: hence i asked about dd
<PovAddict> lahwran: I already got screwed that way; but my key wasn't signed by anyone so I just created a new one
<lahwran> PovAddict: so I made something /hard/
<geckopunk> *brb* will come back in 10 to ask my ?
<bcgrown> i have followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html  to set up a PXE server,  but when I try to boot from it I just get "PXE-E053 - No Boot Filename Received"    anyone know why?
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, i've tried everything to view it, is there a howto
<PovAddict> lahwran: you need the passphrase every time you use your gpg key to sign/encrypt anything
<lahwran> PovAddict: crap.
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  personally now a days when i get a new laptop. I buy a 2nd hd. :) and put linux on that. and keep the windows HD on a shelf in a  bag with warnign stickers on it. :)
<Apollo8> need help with virtualbox someone pm plz
<glebihan> sorsis: ok so I guess you forgot the first line "<VirtualHost *:80>", right ?
<Ken8521> glebihan: i still don't understand what you're saying.. i don't have a grub problem.
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Ha... thats cool :)
<halvor> Dr_Willis: it's grub2 the file in /etc/default/grub isn't where i could add the "apci=off"
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  you run that 'remote desktop' tool, and follow its directions.. it does work ONLY on a local lan. Not over the internet as far as i know.
<sresu> Dr_Willis: And the 2n hd gets no problem.. in terms of hardware?
<lahwran> YAY I REMEMBERED IT!!!!
<sorsis> glebihan: thats in top of file but not in pastebin
<Dr_Willis> halvor:  thats where you can add  defatult boot options...
<Ken8521> pie_time: are you still working on remote desktop?
<x0rs> As I am learning to program I am going through (what I think is) a good python/programming tutorial. My question to the more experienced programmers, especially those who are good at teaching, is should I take a break every few chapters and right original programs using the features of python that I am learning about so that they sink in, or should I just trudge through the tutorial until I am finished?
<glebihan> Ken8521: oops sorry wrong person
<PovAddict> lahwran: :)
 * lahwran jumps up and down and waves his hands around
<pie_time> Ken8521, yesx
<pie_time> yes
<Ken8521> geez... i thought i had it bad.
<Apollo8> Need help with virtualbox
<x0rs> write not right, sorry
<Ken8521> #virtualbox
<glebihan> soreau: yes thought so, this looks good, do you have anything in /var/www ?
<Dr_Willis> halvor:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nosplash"
<pie_time> Dr_Willis, it's just not connecting
<soreau> glebihan: nope.
<halvor> oh
<soreau> ;)
<halvor> Dr_Willis: i check again, sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> pie_time:  on a local lan?  could be a firewall issue i guess.. i rarely use the feature.
<Mathuin> Figured out why the values were low -- I wasn't entirely on the gigabit.  Now that I am, uploading is *half* the speed of downloading.  WTH?
<glebihan> soreau: sorry, wrong person again...
<PovAddict> zap85: re: installing kdevelop, what Ubuntu version do you have?
<glebihan> sorsis: yes thought so, this looks good, do you have anything in /var/www ?
<soreau> glebihan: np :)
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  i always Upgrade my laptop hd's to as large an one as i can afford. :) but now i have a collection of them. so any new laptop can get a hd i allready got.
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  my newest laptop has spaces for 2 hard drives. so now i got the best of both worlds
<sorsis> glebihan: idnex.html
<sorsis> glebihan: index.html
<arvut> I have a AMDxp+2600 machine running a fully updated 10.04 that refuses to wake up properly from hibernation. When I hibernate, the shutdown screen looks somewhat messy, with half of the ubuntulogo gone (upper part is there). When it wakes up there is just a blank purple screen that doesn't respond to anything else than a hardboot.
<bcgrown> Dr_Willis: that thing must be huge
<cage_raphel> hello guys.. will it be possible to dual boot Ubuntu 10.4 and fedora13?
<saedelaere> why not?
<ChaoticX> How can I keep my encrypted home partition when doing a clean install of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bcgrown:  yep. 18.4 inch screen. :)  I splurged on this one and got a NICE laptop for a change
<llutz> cage_raphel: sure
<bcgrown> Dr_Willis: that's not a laptop, it's a compact computer
<Dr_Willis> bcgrown:   a 'desktop replacement' - it has more power then my main desktopp box now.
<arvut> fyi, the hibernation has worked when running windows xp. It's now dualbooting both without issues. Both are quite freshly installed
<stewartnairn> Quantum_Ion: Yes want to connect guitars, keyboard etc to record as I did under windows. Would be happy just to be able to use US-122L as external sound card to play music, videos etc from my computer through it to my music system as I can under windows, and can under ubuntu with a Edirol ua-20
<Apollo8> Need help with oracle VM virtualbox
<glebihan> sorsis: ok so should be ok, could you also pastebin your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file ?
<zayr> Is there any gnome theme manager ?
<cage_raphel> llutz: the  reason i am asking coz.. i had extreme difficulty to dual boot Ubuntu 10.4 and open solaris. i was wonderin if thats not the same case with fedora 13 as well
<Quantum_Ion> stewartnairn, That's what I figured
<sorsis> glebihan: just a sec
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  you have read the Virutal box Docs/guides  first?
<glebihan> zayr: you mean something to customize theme or to download themes ?
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: should i?
<zayr> glebihan: customize
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  should you read the docs for a VERY complex program ? i think thats a yes..
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: k thanks
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  i have used it for ages.. and every so often i go back and reread them
<glebihan> zayr: well there are a few things you can customize via System->preferences->Appearance
<bcgrown> Dr_Willis: alienware or somesuch?
<glebihan> zayr: further than that I don't think there is any gui tool to customize a theme
<Dr_Willis> bcgrown:  nope. a Toshiba. ALienware is overrated   :)
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: im a ubuntu noob where do i go to view the docs?
<bcgrown> Dr_Willis: ah,  didn't realize anyone else made beasts like that
<zayr> glebihan: there was
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  Virtualbox homepage has a nice PDF manual.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | Apollo8
<ubottu> Apollo8: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<glebihan> zayr: how was it called ?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Space for two HD's? Which laptop?
<Dr_Willis> bcgrown:  its getting where alienware is having a harder time keeping 'ahead' of whats common. :)
<noob-tux> is wordpress under the repos for ubuntu 10.04?
<sresu> Dr_Willis: are you talking about e SATA>
<zayr> glebihan: i dont know i saw that on some custom theme screen and there was that software
<bcgrown> Dr_Willis: i'm not really surprised since Dell owns the brand now
<sorsis> glebihan: i need to install xorg. a bit big file to be written by hand... i'm using virtual server
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  a x505 - i dident even realize it Had the extra slot - till i took i  home and saw a 'sdd1/sdd2/cdrom' option in the boot menus/bios.  I moved a Linxu HD into the new slot.. and linux going fine in less then 5 min.
<glebihan> noob-tux: yes
<noob-tux> thanx
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<glebihan> sorsis: use pastebinit
<Zain__> OMG
<halvor> sresu & Dr_Willis: thank you!
<Zain__> windows fcuk you
<glebihan> !language | Zain__
<ubottu> Zain__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvut> are there known issues with hibernation on AMD machines?
<Zain__> www.facebook.com - > book.com
<Zain__> argh
<arvut> I'm used to the errorfree intel =)
<Dr_Willis> arvut:  theres all sorts of issues depending on many things, bios, cpu, hardware, drivers... it just depends..
<arvut> right
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some intel 'systems' that are definatly not error free these days.
<halvor> its all fine now! no need for my brother to get close to command lines
<arvut> will investigate it further then, hopefully that pc will be able to hibernate w/o probs soon.
<blakkheim> halvor: what's wrong with the commandline?
<glebihan> zayr: is that what you were talking about ? http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/11/25/gnome-theme-manager-to-support-color-scheme-customization/
<Dr_Willis> i dont bother with hibernate or suspend any more.. ubuntu boots so fast.. i dont need the hassles
<zayr> glebihan: nope
<sresu> Dr_Willis: SSD boots much faster. Do you know if we can use SSD on HDD ports?
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: the thing about hibernate or suspend for me isn't how fast Ubuntu boots -- it's how fast it enters hibernate or suspend.
<zayr> how is the kernel with the switchable graphics ?
<erUSUL> not ready yet; afaik
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  they got SDD hard drives that replace sata hard drives.. drop in replacements..
<halvor> blakkheim: my brother is new to linux...
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yeah, but will it connect?
<geckopunk> my work requires that I use Cisco's VPN Client with IPSec to connect. What would be an alternative client to use with Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  Huh? its an sata hard drive...
<Dr_Willis> its just using solid state.. thats how they work. :)
<glebihan> zayr: maybe this will do what you're looking for : http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/try-gstyle-project-new-gnome-theme.html
<PovAddict> sresu: externally it's identical to a normal hard disk
<sresu> Dr_Willis: Yes.. I mean Like how we have power and data ports in HDD. Whats there in SSD?
<PovAddict> same connectors
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  its same as a sata hd.. it IS an sata hd...
<zayr> Are there any rumours about improving ubuntu security ?
<phil_in_london> anyone got an email notifier working for imap accounts (preferrably with idle) working on their ubuntu? tried cgmail, but it does not remember the accounts added after shutdown and restart, tried everything available in symantic, for various reasons none work, and I don't want to use evolution.
<PovAddict> zayr: what parts of its security aren't good enough?
<sresu> zayr: As in? Ubuntu is very secure
<zayr> ASLR
<Zain__> :(
<PovAddict> isn't that already enabled?
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  ive not used  the squid caching proxy in ages... last i used it.. it was rather trivial to get going.. install it. set the browser proxy to use it..
<zayr> Is there StackShield ? or something ?
<sorsis> glebihan: htpp://pastebin.com/ZA0E7CVJ
<infid> sometimes when i try to transfer an mp3 to my ipod in RhythmBox it says 'Error transfering track. Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.81 was not provided by any .service files". How do i fix this?
<PovAddict> there's some ASLR since 6.06
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm trying to copy a licensed copy of Vista into ISO format so i could install it inside vm (i tried installing it using the 5 CDs but it wouldn't copy everything) and the 5th CD is taking too longer (longer than other CDs); is there anyway to correct this? when i try to install it on a physical system (no vm), it's able to install without any problem
<fishcooker> dr_willis :D
<inthl> windows fonts are not being displayed in gtk-bases applications, any ideas why? althow they are available ant the applications can even list them in their font selection
<PovAddict> zayr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<tensorpudding> Ubunt is as secure as the programs you run on it.
<Dr_Willis> sresu:  its a Toshiba X505 , i dont have any urls on it. Other then what i found at the toshiba web site.  Its proberly been replaced by a differnt model by this time. It was on 'sale' when i got it.
<zayr> PovAddict: no rumours about adding PaX ? This have only small problems with a most of applications
<fishcooker> im kinda confused with user: password option on the parent http-proxy
<fishcooker> dr_willis
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  i never used any password options when i setup squid.
<erUSUL> zayr: PaX by the looks of it will never hit mainline linux
<fishcooker> :(
<zayr> erUSUL: And thats the problem ?
<glebihan> sorsis: well that's weird, everything looks ok, does the "www-data" user have correct access permissions to the index.html file ?
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  chat in the main channel please.. and state the whole of the problem..  we have short attention spans on IRC.
<erUSUL> zayr: what problem? if you want to use PaX patch your kernel
<sorsis> glebihan: where do i chech it?
<zayr> erUSUL: but should be nice to have it out of box :P
<glebihan> zayr: also have a look at gnome-color-chooser
<glebihan> sorsis: ls -l /var/www/index.html
<zayr> glebihan: that you gave is ok for my gf
<erUSUL> zayr: kernel developers tend to disagree with you; that's why it has not been integrated...
<glebihan> zayr: ok nice
<sorsis> glebihan: r access for all
<zayr> glebihan: thank you
<glebihan> zayr: you're welcome
<ganeshran> Hi is the release candidate the final version of ubuntu 10.10?
<glebihan> sorsis: and what about "ls -l /var/www" ?
<zayr> erUSUL: but how is Ubuntu related to kernel problems ? they are making distro from parts which they want
<glebihan> ganeshran: almost
<sorsis> glebihan: same
<sorsis> glebihan: could it be because i run ubuntu in virtualbox?
<ganeshran> glebihan: So will there be a RTM later, or does ubuntu not have it?
<glebihan> sorsis: sure could...
<glebihan> ganeshran: RTM ?
<slow-motion> hi
<ganeshran> Release to market. Some software have a version out after RC
<lahwran> http://www.phillylinux.org/keys/terminal.html#after << on this page, what does it mean by "the corresponding keys."?
<Hexbomber> This may not be specifically an "ubuntu" related question, more just a general *nix question, but how can I list all the users on my system who use csh as their login shell?
<lahwran> oh wait I get it :)
<glebihan> ganeshran: yes the official release will happen tomorrow
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: it says now when i run something on VB it says. Fatal: no bootable medium found! System halted.
<ganeshran> cool.
<glebihan> sorsis: never tried apache on a virtualbox but I guess it could raise some issues
<Metapersona> Hi there.
<erUSUL> zayr: ubuntu made a choice too; you have apparmor by default and selinux in the repos
<glebihan> sorsis: btw, why are you running apache in a virtualbox system ?
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  you need to insert some sort of bootable cd, or other medium same as you would a real machine.. Such as a ubuntu.iso or other OS iso file, or a real optical disk and set up virtualbox to use that disk.
<Metapersona> Does anybody know how to sync the iphone with ubuntu 10.10?
<glebihan> !iphone > Metapersona
<ubottu> Metapersona, please see my private message
<sorsis> glebihan: doing school work with windows.
<Metapersona> Ok glebihan
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: like a recovery disk?
<DanneD-swe> hello! i'm trying to get internet on my Ubuntu computer by following this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9446984&postcount=6 how should i put that in to the terminal? Every row and then press enter? Or everything in once
<erkan^> 24.00 o'clock ubuntu 10.10 ?
<PovAddict> when is the final Ubuntu ISO created?
<PovAddict> I know it takes a while between final iso and release to the world, eg. to give time for mirrors to sync
<glebihan> DanneD-swe: press enter between each row
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  most windows 'recovery disks' are for specific hardware.. and may not work proerly in virtualbox.
<DanneD-swe> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  if you want an os to test.. try a 'tiny core linux' iso file. its only 10mb.
<sorsis> glebihan: httpd seem to look fine from virtualbox
<PovAddict> Dr_Willis: huh, what's that?
<PovAddict> Dr_Willis: kernel + busybox? :P
<sorsis> glebihan: just can't open page from windows
<Dr_Willis> PovAddict:   it has X  and flvwm for its window manager.
<PovAddict> wow
<espoon-erkki> launchpad.net says ubuntu 10.10 release in 5 hours
<sorsis> glebihan: i get "it works" web page
<glebihan> sorsis: that's normal as the virtualbox has no actual IP
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: where do i get this?
<Dr_Willis> PovAddict:   think of it as a 'cloud os' sort of thing.
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:  at the 'tiny core linux' home page..
<chus225> hi all
<nozes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Kpuwlg6cVU
<PovAddict> cloud?
<Apollo8> tiny core linux
<PovAddict> so it downloads stuff on boot or what?
<Apollo8> MT
<sorsis> glebihan: can virtualbox route traffic so that it could work as server?
<Dr_Willis> PovAddict:  it can download on the fly as needed, or be set up other ways. its a very flexiable 'design'
<Ken8521> sorsis: yes.. you just need to set up the network to "bridge" so it will call for it's own IP
<Dr_Willis> sorsis:  you can set up a vbox session/os to work as (for example) a web server for the lan to access. yes.
<glebihan> sorsis: no idea, you'd probably better ask that on #vbox
<chus225> anybody can help me with virtualbox????
<Dr_Willis> sorsis:  as if it was a real physical machine
<DanneD-swe> When i do the step ''cd compat-wireless*'' the terminal returns
<chus225> it send me a error message
<DanneD-swe> Not a directory
<PovAddict> chus225: #vbox
<Dr_Willis> chus225:  state the whold problem. and what you are doing when it gives an error.
<anodesni> DanneD-swe, you forgot the * at the end
<Dr_Willis> and - it PAYS to read the virtualbox manual/guide at its homepage. and the ubuntu virtualbox wiki pages.
<sorsis> Ken8521 Dr_Willis glebihan Thank you
<chus225> the error is about file acpi.sys while i try to install windows xp
<anodesni> DanneD-swe, maybe?
<glebihan> sorsis: you're welcome
<anodesni> DanneD-swe, I mean, you should substitute the * with the correct version
<ramon> hi all
<DanneD-swe> anodesni: it still returns the same thing
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: why not just « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic » instead of compiling yourself?
<glebihan> DanneD-swe: type "cd compat-wireless" and press TAB to autocomplete the filename
<ramon> im using ubuntu desktop. is there a way to get it to automatically log in to my chat accounts when i log in to Ubuntu?
<ramon> i tried adding Empathy to the autostart list, but that adds an axtra icon to the panel. i dont want tat
<Apollo8> Dr_willis: it opened up xfburn, now what?
<DanneD-swe> erusul: I need to have internet for that, don't I?
<DanneD-swe> +
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: yes
<DanneD-swe> erUSUL: that's the problem. I don't have internet :)
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: how do you got the tarball ?
<Ayrton> Someone tested the multi-touch of 10.10 in the HP Pavillion TX2501us? If yes, worked?
<DanneD-swe> erUSUL: Tarball?
<glebihan> DanneD-swe: the .tar.bz2 file
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: the compat wireless source code
<Dr_Willis> Apollo8:   you configure Virtualbox to use the iso.. you dont just double click on the iso...
<DanneD-swe> erUSUL: From another computer, i moved it with a USB-stick :)
<Braber01> I can't decide if it's really worth it to learn perl
<raypeng> hellp
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: packages.ubuntu.com get the deb from there. use a usb stick ;)
<raypeng> hello
<Ken8521> ask your question raypeng
<Dr_Willis> Braber01:  learn the basics..  its handy at times.. and learning 'regular expressions' will help in many other languages
<raven_> gpodder: broken sqlite database any help???
<DanneD-swe> erUSUL: where shall i look? Lucid Backports?
<glebihan> DanneD-swe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Ken8521> glebihan: isn't the backports file on the CD?
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=backports-modules-wireless&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: dwonload the one that matchs your kernel version
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: uname -r
<glebihan> Ken8521: possible, haven't looked at an Ubuntu CD for quite some time...
<Ken8521> glebihan: if i'm not mistaken, it's in there somewhere...
<Ken8521> add the CD as a source..
<GuySoft> hi all, might anyone know of a program that lets you view geotagged photos on a map?
<DanneD-swe> ''You likely do not want to install this package directly. Instead, install the linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic meta-package, which will ensure that upgrades work correctly, and that supporting packages are also installed. ''
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: you shoud do that when you get internet :)
<Braber01> Dr_Wukkus, if($SSN ~= /\d{3}-\d{2}-\d{4}/) ... something like that?
<DanneD-swe> ah ok
<DanneD-swe> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic
<DanneD-swe> so that's the package i need
<DanneD-swe> how do i download it?:P
<glebihan> erUSUL: I'd guess he'll have internet once he'll get wireless to work ;)
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: well, are you using 32 or 64bit?
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic
<mattbd> GuySoft:TBH, that's a more natural thing for a web app to do than a desktop app
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: there you have the links for 32 or 64 bits
<GuySoft> mattbd, yes but i dont want to upload around 2000 images
<GuySoft> ... just to see i tagged them wrong  or something :-/
<DanneD-swe> should i just run the ''apt-get'' command now?
<mattbd> GuySoft: Fair enough - maybe there's an Adobe AIR app that'll do it? I'll have a quick look
<DanneD-swe> I have it on my usb stick
<raven_> gpodder: broken sqlite database any help???
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: now when you boot Ubuntu, double click it, and hopefully it won't have any dependency problems
<Ken8521> then i imagine when you restart your wireless will(hopefully) be working
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: just double clicking on the deb file should beggin the install
<Ken8521> frankly, if it were me, i'd have went and bought a 3ft ethernet cord and hooked up to the router/modem.
<eightiesk> is there a distro that i can use for old ppl?
<GuySoft> mattbd, thanks..
<eightiesk> lol
<espoon-erkki> what irc channel has the best maverick countdown party?
<Ken8521> eightiesk: old people?
<GuySoft> someone on #photogeeks claims digikam can do it..
<Ken8521> !release-party | espoon-erkki
<erUSUL> !party > espoon-erkki
<ubottu> espoon-erkki, please see my private message
<Kurdistan> some hours left to the release of maverick :)
<jeremydei> i wish i could figure out why the 10.10rc won't boot from my EFI stuff (like rEfit).  It either kernel panics or says 'select type of boot cd' 1)blank 2)blank
<DanneD-swe> It's fun, yersterday i tried to install the RC of Maverick. It found internet, but wouldn't install.
<agentgasmask> Hi. Can someone test if they can connect to www.debian-administration.org for me, I think I have a DNS issue or somthing. IP is 89.16.161.98
<mindrape> works for me agentgasmask
<eightiesk> Ken8521: easy for them to not fuck up
<agentgasmask> hmmm... That's what I thought
<DanneD-swe> erusul: thank you! Internet is working now!
<agentgasmask> mindrape: Thanks.
<erUSUL> agentgasmask: no problem
<erUSUL> !yay | DanneD-swe
<ubottu> DanneD-swe: Glad you made it! :-)
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: you are wellcome
<sedulous> agentgasmask: works for me both via IPv4 and IPv6
<routebee> what is the key sequence to kill X
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know what would cause only a few sites to temporaroly go "down" like this?
<Dr_Willis> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<mindrape> agentgasmask - who is your dns provider?
<sedulous> agentgasmask: maybe you have a broken IPv6 configuration and your system prefers IPv6
<mindrape> maybe they have crap service?
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: now run the update manager and when you finish run « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic »
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: now run the update manager and when you finish run « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic »
<routebee> thanks ubottu
<agentgasmask> It is quite intermitant too. debian-admin worked earlier today...
<infid> sometimes when i try to transfer an mp3 to my ipod in RhythmBox it says 'Error transfering track. Error while getting peer-to-peer dbus connection: The name :1.81 was not provided by any .service files". How do i fix this?
<russjr08> ubottu is the perfect bot! :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: what is the wireless device that gve you all these problems?
<russjr08> Sure you are ubottu!
<agentgasmask> sedulous: Let me check the DNS settings in my router... one sec.
<mindrape> agentgasmask - who is providing DNS services for you?  ie; your webhost?  you using free dns like afraid.org?
<agentgasmask> sedulous: how can I check if I'm setup for IPv6? I'm on a standerd Ubuntu install.
<sedulous> agentgasmask: ip -6 addr
<mattbd> GuySoft: F-Spot seems to have an extension to allow geotagging, but I couldn't get it to install
<pmp6nl> Hello, can anyone help me get beagle to index ntfs?  Thanks in advance
<sedulous> agentgasmask: sorry, rather: ip -6 route
<Braber01> hey can somebody trash some guy on Blogtv.com for me? he just said that Linux is for Pikeys.
<mindrape> agentgasmask - you'd need to go through a tunnel broker to actually use ipv6 on the interwebz... most ISPs still dont provide it natively.
<agentgasmask> mindrape: I'm using charter communications.
<GuySoft> mattbd,  did the tagging, the problem is viewing them
<glebihan> !ot | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agentgasmask> sedulous: fe80::/64 dev eth0  proto kernel  metric 256  mtu 1500 advmss 1440 hoplimit 4294967295
<vaibhav>  am getting X Window System (X11/XShm/Xv): Could not initialise Xv output on my ubuntu 10.04
<almoxarife> pmp6nl: beagle should index the folder/dir you configure for indexing
<DanneD-swe> ken8521: Atheros Communications AR8152 is the ethernet controller, the network controller is Broadcom :)
<mattbd> GuySoft: OK, so what you'd like is a viewer that will place them on a map?
<vaibhav> how I can sove this issue if X?
<ridz16> guys I need help!! I recently clone my old hdd to new hdd using clonezilla, the msg says clone complete now when I boot to either hdd I get a black screen with a msg- error: no such partition. grub rescue>
<agentgasmask> mindrape: Is www.debian-administration.org sitting on an IPv6 address?
<GuySoft> mattbd, yes exactly
<sedulous> agentgasmask: good. that's just a local route, so IPv6 is not the problem here
<mindrape> agentgasmask - it's setup for both me thinks...
<agentgasmask> sedulous: ok, cool.
<pmp6nl> almoxarife I told beagle to index the ntfs folders months ago, but it doesnt seem to have indexed anything.
<GuySoft> mattbd, a google physical map would be preferred
<sedulous> yeah, the site work with both protocols
<agentgasmask> mindrape: any other help?
<almoxarife> pmp6nl: the ntfs folders are normally available to view?
<agentgasmask> I'll keep hacking away at it. I've got to run. Thanks for the help. :)
<mattbd> GuySoft: Had a look, can't find anything that meets your requirements on any platform
<pmp6nl> almoxarife yep, I can access the files just fine
<GuySoft> mattbd, so how people view geotagged photos??
<GuySoft> with all the millions of google-map mashups..
<gn0men00b> hey, how can i access the restricted drivers pannel from the command line?
<ArtArfon> ridz16: Make sure you attach the cloned drive where the old one was located and make sure its got the same jumper settings.
<gn0men00b> my GUI isn't showing it...
<gn0men00b> any help?
<almoxarife> pmp6nl: I gave up on tracker and beagle and have been using google desktop, its painless and does it all without confusing confs
<ridz16> I did, I disconnected the wire that was connecting the old hdd to new hdd, but what do you mean about jumper setting?
<mattbd> GuySoft: Adobe AIR seems like the ideal way to do something like that though, and it sounds like a useful app, so I'm surprised if no-one's made something like that
<ibm> 这里是什么地方？
<alzie> gn0men00b: what are you looking for
<ArtArfon> ridz16: master slave cable select etc
<Braber01> on netbook edtion can I disable GDM where ever it's located i know it's in /etc/*/* somewhere and I hava to mv gdm-disabled
<erUSUL> adobe air is propitary ....
<erUSUL> !cn | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<glebihan> !cn | ibm
<gn0men00b> alzie, just to access the restricted drivers interface
<pmp6nl> almoxarife so that will index both ntfs and ext4 from ubuntu?
<gn0men00b> alzie, in system > administration i don't get the hardware option
<almoxarife> pmp6nl: yeap
<alzie> gn0men00b: it doesnt show hardware drivers?
<pmp6nl> almoxarife thanks
<ridz16> ya I got that fix thru Boot Menu right? the only hdd that shows is the new hdd
<gn0men00b> alzie, no
<csmith1994> hey guys. my dad has a computer that is running win98. no usb boot, and I can't burn a cd because I have a netbook and we don't even have cds. could someone link me to a guide on how to install xubuntu (it's a low end system) via the network from lucid?
<GuySoft> mattbd, its strange..
<DanneD-swe> so next question hehe. Is there anyway to inactivate the built in speakers on my laptop? They are broken and sound like crap, and i have my other speakers plugged in. But sound is still coming through the built in ones...
<ervis> Hi all
<mattbd> csmith1994: I think Xubuntu might be a bit heavy too - Lubuntu sounds a better bet
<cupis> csmith1994, perhaps using wubi? not sure if that will work in your situation
<alzie> gn0men00b: Right click on Applications, click on edit menus, click on administration and you can add it there
<ArtArfon> ridz16: Put my nick first on every line or i might miss your output. No, the physical settings on the HD (jumpers). But you can also rewrite grub.conf to point to the new HD (0,1) (1,2) or so
<gn0men00b> alzie, there isn't possible to add the menu too... =/
<nascentmind_> Hi. When I am trying to watch flash videos it runs at a very high rate like fast forward. How can I fix this?
<mattbd> csmith1994:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ridz16> Artarfon: ok how do I do that
<gn0men00b> alzie, it doesn't seems to be installed this module here
<mattbd> csmith1994: Should apply equally to pretty much any Ubuntu variant
<csmith1994> mattbd: honestly I'm not totally sure of how much hardware it has I might start with lubuntu and work my way up haha. cupis: how would I get wubi over to it though. it's on win98 so it can't access my file system
<ArtArfon> ridz16: Locate the small plastic pice on the HD and set it as its set on the original hd.
<gn0men00b> alzie, can u go there (right clicking) and see the command line responsible for that menu plz?
<csmith1994> mattbd: I think my ethernet drivers are out of date though :( gonna have to check
<cupis> csmith1994, ah I thought there was an online version of wubi
<ArtArfon> ridz16: | | | | <- pins with a plastic bit put between two of the metal thingies.
<DanneD-swe> erUSUL: So, now update manager is done. Was there something else you tought i should do? :)
<erkinacar5> errmm hello ^^ there is no xorg.conf in 9.10 right? ^^
<mattbd> csmith1994:If all else fails you could try Tiny Core Linux or Damn Small Linux
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: scroll back ;P
<Qunatum_Ion> mattbd, Do you know Linux On a Floppy is still active aka L.O.A.F ?
<ridz16> Artarfon, you mean the SATA cable? the red looking cable
<Qunatum_Ion> lol who uses floppies anymore
<csmith1994> upis: there is, but I can't get online on that pc and have no easy way of file transfer. mattbd: How could I boot that without cd or usb or network
<DanneD-swe> hehe true.
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<cupis> csmith1994, does the laptop have internet connectivity? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<alzie> gn0men00b: I'm not as smart as some here, are you looking for a graphics card driver?
<cupis> ah, no network
<cupis> that'll be interesting then
<gn0men00b> alzie, can you please go through the menu, right clicking, go to administration, and have a look at the command line of the hardware pannel?
<geekosopher> is it out?
<Qunatum_Ion> I have a USB floppy disk drive that I use from time to time but it seems so ancient nowadays
<mattbd> Qunatum_Ion: Not heard of it before. I know Damn Small Linux can be booted from a floppy, but it's not properly maintained anymore
<gn0men00b> alzie, no, a wireless card driver
<csmith1994> cupis: yes
<ArtArfon> ridz16: http://www.wdc.com/en/library/eide/2579-001037.pdf
<shamppu> usb floppy disk??? wth
<sailerboy> Qunatum_Ion, your best bet may be puppy linux
<cupis> USB CD/DVD reader?
<wendico> hello, any solution for the slow flash player performance? i followed advice on what i found on google and i just got a minor perfomance improvement
<alzie> gn0men00b: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<Qunatum_Ion> shamppu, yeah you can buy USB floppy disk drives still even though they are ancient technology
<DanneD-swe> Ken8251: 10.04 Lucid Lynx :)
<Ken8521> gn0men00b: do you know the chipset on your wireless device?
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: ok.. was just making sure you weren't installing 8.10... been a lot of that lately(i guess some book came out w/ that cd)
<DanneD-swe> it can't find the package. erusul: is it important? :P
<csmith1994> cupis no it doesn
<Huji> 'leave
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: run « sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-wireless-generic »
<Qunatum_Ion> Here is a whole list for USB external floppy disk drives http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=631&SRCCODE=WEBGOOCOMP&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE
<DanneD-swe> ken8251: i was trying with the RC of 10.10 but it wouldn't install.
<erkinacar5> anyone know a solution for mouse getting at the right bottom corner of screen in some games at Karmic Koala? ^^
<gn0men00b> alzie, just a second plz...
<Qunatum_Ion> I just finished building vlc player from source boy that was fun
<nascentmind_> anybody?
<mattbd> Qunatum_Ion: Ever tried Linux From Scratch?
<DanneD-swe> Erusul: That's what i'm trying to do. It says it can't find it.
<Qunatum_Ion> mattbd, I looked at it before but it will probably take a long time to build Linux from scratch
<erUSUL> DanneD-swe: sorry is « sudo apt-get install  linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: why wouldn't 10.10 install?...
<GuySoft> mattbd, digikam does that. but it does not let you zoom the map
<christian_lappy> guys
<mattbd> Qunatum_Ion: Took me about two days - not a good idea on a laptop! Very educational but just building the base system takes that long
<christian_lappy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/UDS/N
<DanneD-swe> Ken8521: It stopped at the ''who are you'' screen
<christian_lappy> mltitouch...
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: well you were past the hard part(partitioning)
<ArtArfon> mattbd: I have built a few dists based from source and made my own kernel mounting script and initrd. Its much work and itll take alot of time but its clearly fun and rewarding.
<Qunatum_Ion> mattbd, I believe you
<christian_lappy> and seriously steam in the wiki page ?!?!
<ArtArfon> mattbd: Thinking about it ?
<IdleOne> !ot | christian_lappy
<ubottu> christian_lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wendico> how to know exact version of ubuntu i am running?
<jeremydei> any mactel users out there that can help with booting the live cd?  I'm getting "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)"
<DanneD-swe> Ken8251: yes :)
<Qunatum_Ion> wendico, type uname -a
<erUSUL> !version | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mattbd> GuySoft: If that's the only additional thing you need, and digiKam does everything else you want, then it might be worth letting them know that's a feature you'd like to see
<wendico> thank you
<GuySoft> mattbd, i need to move the pics to my laptop. on my PC here there is only KDE3, so digikam is on version 0.93
<GuySoft> 0.95 something
<wendico> so, how to solve slow flash player animations in Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS (lucid)
<ramya> hi
<avo> !hi | ramya
<mattbd> ArtArfon: Did it earlier this year, but should really have used a desktop, not a laptop! Still it taught me a lot and I'd like to try it again sometime
<avo>  !hi is missing?
<erUSUL> wendico: go to Adobe headquartes take some hostages and demand a fix ;P
<wendico> :)
<ramya> my graphics we very slow in my system.
<ArtArfon> mattbd: I build my dists on a dual core. Takes time but i have mine automated.
<wendico> i will, ill have some snipers on the roofs
<wendico> :P
<ArtArfon> mattbd: I usually just let it compile over nights in 2-3 phases
<erUSUL> ^.^
<wendico> somebody knows if i will have better flash performance on a virtualbox windows xp system on my ubuntu?
<mattbd> GuySoft:Sorry, don't know what else to suggest
<GuySoft> does fspot do anything?
<Ken8521> GuySoft: it's a photo organizer...
<GuySoft> Ken8521, so is digikam no?
<Ken8521> GuySoft: but digikam is kde to my knowledge
<GuySoft> Ken8521, indeed, but i am talking about viewing geotagged photos
<mattbd> GuySoft: F-Spot does apparently have some kind of plugin to do that
<devslash> if i installed 10.10 release candidate, is there a difference between the RC and the final build
<ArtArfon> mattbd: Im going to update all software in my repo and build a new dist this winter. Would be cool to make an official release some day. I have been making it for about 8 years now :)
<Dr_Willis> devslash:  install rc, update, upgrade, it sjhould be the final
<IdleOne> !ot | ArtArfon
<ubottu> ArtArfon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wendico> rc means it is not finished and may have bugs, isnt it?
<ArtArfon> Yah Yah :)
<devslash> Dr_Willis: will i lose anything when i upgrade
<erUSUL> !final > devslash
<ubottu> devslash, please see my private message
<mattbd> GuySoft: Not sure whether it does all you want as I couldn't get the plugin to install, but it's worth trying
<Dr_Willis> devslash:   that one of the points of a 'upgrade' is you keep your users settings...
<ehcah> Does anyone have an Exchange Host recommendation that they know will work with either Evolution or Thunderbird?
<GuySoft> sorry for the silly question, mattbd, how do you install plugins on f-spot? :-/
 * GuySoft is importing the photos to fspot now
<mattbd> GuySoft: Should be Edit>Manage Extensions
<wendico> if i do not "expand" my panel, on login (after new boot) the panel is on the middle of the screen, any solution?
<devslash> thanks
<franksterville> Silly question....  start x to start gui...  to stop gui???
<Dice-Man> xkill ?
<mattbd> GuySoft: As at right now, though, the extension repository is coming up with a 404 error - not sure if it's a bug or the site is down
<franksterville> Dice-Man:  Isnt xkill for specific window?
<Muelli> franksterville: server gdm stop
<Muelli> arr. service
<franksterville> Muelli:  Thanks
<lycopene> #quit
<DanneD-swe> any one having the same sound problem? I have plugged my speakers in on the 3.5 mm jack, but sound is still coming out through the built in speakers. Any solution?
<nascentmind> Hi. I am  on maverick and when I am playing a flash video it runs at very high speed. How can I fix this?
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: i didn't ever have that prob w/ 10.04, but there ws a bug on that w/ 10.04
<sresu> How to open .shs file?
<fishcooker> can socks proxy is shared through squid?!
<Ken8521> do you have an intel soundchipset?
<DanneD-swe> ken8251: Do you know if there is any solution?
<Muelli> sresu: read man 2 open
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: yes, thats why i asked you what your sond device was
<sresu> Muelli: man shs?
<Muelli> sresu: no. man 2 open
<DanneD-swe> ah. i missed that :ken8251
<Bakoo> i have a problem with ubuntu. my mouse and keyboard (both USB) do not work at all. does anyone know how i might fix the problem?
<z00m> how do i delete a folder from terminal ?
<Muelli> z00m: rmdir
<Gnea> z00m: rm -rf folder
<bruenig> they are called directories, not folders. rmdir will only work if the directory has no content in it
<z00m> it says its not empty
<bruenig> rm -rf will work in all cases that you have permissions to remove the directory
<DanneD-swe> Toshiba doesn't tell who the manufactuer is... :ken8251
<Muelli> z00m: well. that's probably because your folder is not empty ;-)
<Gnea> rm (removes file or directory) -r (does so recurcively) -f (forces it to happen)
<z00m> Muelli, yeah that might be why :D
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: open a terminal and type "lspci"(lowercase L) and hit enter.. .look at the output, and find your sound device
<z00m> thanks bruenig that did the trick
<dholbert> nhandler, ping?
<sresu> Muelli: I'm sorry but I'm not able to find any way to open .shs file
<sussuma> ciao
<nhandler> dholbert: Yes?
<sussuma> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dholbert> nhandler, just wanted to give you a heads up, the links are broken in your blog post http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2141 (looks like you used fancy quotes rather than normal quotes)
<DanneD-swe> Intel corporation 5 series/3400 series chipset High definiton audio
<dholbert> nhandler, specifically "ubuntu has been given a face-lift", "ubuntu.com", "canonical.com"
<x0rs> what is the switch to open a file in the "current instance" of a particular application, without opening a new instance of the application?
<seyfarth> Where's the magic "sync my rhythmbox library with this ipod" button?
<nhandler> dholbert: Ah, I see what they did. Let me fix that
<Muelli> well sresu. the generic way is to "xdg-open filename".
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: never heard of tat one
<dholbert> nhandler, (looks like more links beyond that, too)  Thanks!
<nascentmind> my sound device is not showing up in system-settings of kubuntu maverick. How can I fix this?
<Muelli> seyfarth: hm. you might have to install rb plugins.
<sresu> Muelli: That only asksf for an application to open with
<seyfarth> Muelli,  thanks
<Muelli> nascentmind: check what chipset you have (using i.e. lspci) and whether there is a driver for that (using i.e. google).
<nhandler> dholbert: Fixed
<Muelli> sresu: there you go. You may have to write one.
<DanneD-swe> ken8251: I thinks it connected with the motherboard. There is another one to. ''ATI technologies inc Redwood HDMI audio'' but thats the HDMI i believe.
<jarek> hi
<root__> hi
<nascentmind> Muelli, It was working fine when I was on karmic and lucid. When I upgraded to maverick I don't see any.
<dholbert> nhandler, yay! looks like ubuntu.com & canonical.com links are still broken due to not having "http://" in the href attribute though. :)
<Muelli> nascentmind: check what chipset you have (using i.e. lspci) and whether there is a driver for that (using i.e. google).
<nascentmind> Muelli, I am having hda intel
<nhandler> dholbert: That depends on your browser. Most browsers will work fine without that, but I'll add it in
<jarek> I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 right now, can I upgrade it directly to 10.10, or do I have to do upgrade to 10.04 first?
<Muelli> nascentmind: hm. works fine here. Maybe your modules are not installed properly..? Does the wireless work?
<C-Otto> hi there
<dholbert> nhandler, great, thanks (I'm using Firefox 4.0 beta, btw)
<nascentmind> Muelli, why does it need wireless?
<Ken8521> DanneD-swe: i kno it was an issue w/ the intelHDA sound devices on Ubuntu 10.10(worked perfect for me in 10.04), did some googling, and found the fix, it involved edting some configuration files
<Muelli> hey C-Otto :-)
<C-Otto> is there a time schedule (in terms of hours etc.) for the upcoming release? i'd like to take a closer look at my mirror
<Muelli> jarek: don't know but upgrading to 10.04 and then to 10.10 should work fine :)
<nascentmind> Ken8521, how did you fix it?
<jarek> Muelli: but I'm too lazy to do two updates ;(
<Ken8521> nascentmind: edited some configuration files, i beliee alsa-base
<Muelli> C-Otto: hm. you might want to have a look in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-dev or the like ;-)
<xfiler718> can anyone help me with an rsync problem? did an rsync localy then i deleted the made backups but the occupied hdd space is still there.
<mark7845> I have what is probably a really simple BASH scripting problem, would anyone be able to help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9944639#post9944639
<Ken8521> nascentmind: hold on, lemme find it
<Muelli> jarek: fortunately, you don't need to do anything yourself. Just let it run. :)
<garrettl> I just got started with ubuntu and having fun!
<nhandler> dholbert: Check now
<Lancelot> Does anyone know how to set the volume in the login screen? The startup noise keeps coming on a full volume.
<dholbert> mark7845, try: echo "your computer has been on for $($VAR)"
<dholbert> nhandler, looks fixed, thanks! :)
<fishcooker> can i get audio from remote server also
<DiegoGrez> Hi all. Wanted to let you know there is an interview with an Ubuntu developer on Wikinews: http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Wikinews_interviews_Ubuntu_developer_Fabrice
<fishcooker> if i doing ssh -X auser@abox
<nozes> voltei mixugos
<mark7845> dholbert, thats done it!
<mark7845> thankyou!
<nozes> voltei miguxos
<mark7845> :D
<dholbert> mark7845, equivalently, echo "your computer has been on for $(uptime)"
<mark7845> dholbert, which would be the more "correct" way
<Lancelot> does anyone know if maverick does anything different with alsa?
<Bakoo> i just installed ubuntu (using multiboot, have ubuntu and win7) when choosing to start from ubuntu my mouse and keyboard stops working. how do i fix this?
<Ddorda> hey guys. how to i make ubuntu server to not open a menu but to load automatically?
<Ken8521> nhandler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/650863  look at luke yelavich's post.. that worked for me, i replaced ideapad w/ acer   and it worked fine.. the problem is, you're goin to have to figure out what you have to put there.. and you need to figure out your alsa chipset
<Lancelot> yeah
<Lancelot> I'm having issues with mine again
<nhandler> Ken8521: I think that was meant for someone else
<Ken8521> u said my name earlier
<Lancelot> it's not loading the volume setting on boot
<Lancelot> so the startup noise keeps blasting
<Ken8521> woops, not you
<Ken8521> you're right
<Ken8521> nascentmind:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/650863  look at luke yelavich's post.. that worked for me, i replaced ideapad w/ acer   and it worked fine.. the problem is, you're goin to have to figure out what you have to put there.. and you need to figure out your alsa chipset
<Tongas> there seems to be a lot of people. could someone help me?
<invisible> hoi
<Guest99968> Hello, Linux Newbie here.  Could anyone assist with my MDADM problem?  Running Ubuntu 10.04 with one SSD as boot drive.  Two additional 1 TB drives as mirrored array.  Upon replacing a failed drive I cannot start the array.
<wendico> how to solve unexpanded panel comming on the middle of the screen?? y have to expand and unexpand in every logging so the go to the correct place
<nascentmind> Ken8521, great! I had given this solution long time back. Guess its not yet fixed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055105&highlight=nascentmind :(
<Ken8521> nascentmind: no, it's a regression i think..
<sresu_> wendico: Try this if you wisht to reset the panel < gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel >
<Ken8521> cuz it had worked fine for me, since 9.04
<wendico> sresu_ do i have to run that command every logging? or is to try to solve the problem?
<Ken8521> nascentmind: but yeah, you get the basic idea.. same thing.. just edit that alsa file, restart, and you should be goood to go(or i was anyway
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<nascentmind> Ken8521, ok. will test now.
<xfiler718> can anyone help me with an rsync problem? did an rsync localy then i deleted the made backups but the occupied hdd space is still there.
<Friar> how do I put movies onto my ipod touch? I have rhythmbox working to put music on, and I have gtkpod working to put pictures on. but I'd like to get some movies on there as well.
<sresu_> wendico: That will reset and get the panels back to default. You will not have to type that on every login.
<mhues> I have a computer that has some problems, it went pop and haven't turned on in 3 years, it is runing ubuntu 5.04 and I would like too copy files to external usb drive. Problem is it mounts read only how do I mount rw?
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<Lancelot> Is there someone who could help me with some audio issues?
<wendico> sresu_ lol, running the command reproduces de bad effect, my panel goes again to the middle of the screen, now i have to expand it and unexpand it again so it goes to its place
<sresu_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<steve3564645> xfiler718, sometimes when it copies it will make some .<something> files thay could be the problem
<Tongas> could somebody help me mount a remote windows share?
<IdleOne> !ot | Farbe_
<ubottu> Farbe_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nascentmind> Ken8521, its working now.
<Ken8521> nascentmind: yeah, i figured it owuld
<sresu_> wendico: I suggested that if you wish to reset it.. Let me see..
<nuxi> I think one of the main mirrors has a config problem, this shouldn't be listable http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/
<nascentmind> Ken8521, why is it regression?
<nuxi> OTOH if you want 10.10 its in there :P
<wendico> unexpanded panels came in the middle of the screen instead of aligned to top-botton... also icons in panel move around sometimes, how to solve this problems?
<bbigras> Tongas: I don't have a windows box to help much, but I think it's in the network thing in nautilus.
<Ken8521> nascentmind: because it worked fine w/ 9.04, 9.10, and for me, 10.04...
<RudyValencia> Why do my fonts look different between Ubuntu and Windows?
<Ken8521> doesn't work in 10.10... regression
<nascentmind> Ken8521, oh the post I had was for 8.10
<nuxi> i can't tell which of the machines in the rotation is showing the listing instead of the index.html
<Ken8521> lol
<nascentmind> Ken8521, it was a problem then
<xfiler718> steve3564645 where is those files placed ? i did a /backup map and i cant see anything in the / dir no hidden files
<tsimpson> nuxi: please don't post those links,it seems to be fixed anyway
<Tongas> bbigras: Ok, lemme try. thanks =p
<nuxi> tsimpson: its only one of the mchines in the DNs round robin
<nuxi> tsimpson: DNS has 1 IPv4 and 3 IPv6 addresses, im not sure which one
<Tongas> just booted up, mm, could you be a bit more specific? I'm not really used to ubuntu
<steve3564645> xfiler718, they would all be in the destination folder, sorry trying to cook at the same time ;)
<bbigras> Tongas: You know the file explorer thing called nautilus?
<nuxi> 2001:6b0:e:2018::1337 <- the broken releases.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> nuxi: well, the IPv4 one seems to be ok, if you want to can report it in #canonical-sysadmin or to the rt address (in that channel topic). still, don't advertise the links as the images are not final
<Tongas> bbigras: yup
<steve3564645> xfiler718, ls -la would show them
<Belinrahs> in 10.04, how would I go about putting the close, minimize, and maximize buttons on the right side?
<xfiler718> steve3564645 np im glad that someone answerd :) i deleted the whole destination folder so if they where there they are deleted them tho
<ilovefairuz> !controls | Belinrahs
<ubottu> Belinrahs: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<bbigras> Tongas: in the left column, there's a "network" thing. I used it once to access a windows share.
<xfiler718> steve3564645 i will try ls -la
<Belinrahs> ilovefairuz: thanks
<steve3564645> xfiler718, oops if the destination folder is gone then i dunno. all that i can suggest would be to go through your filesystem checking where the space is occupied
<mhues> how do I mount a external usb drive read/write in ubuntu 5.04?
<pegasusbil> join #ubuntu+1
<Tongas> bbigras: erm, I don't have columns heh =p. I found Go -> Network but I can't see how to add a machine from there
<wendico> how to disable Autoscroll Chat Messages on Empathy 2.30.3????????
<wendico> is driving me nuts
<ilovefairuz> mhues: should be read/write by default, does it have a FAT filesystem?
<steve3564645> xfiler718, ie applications-->accessories--> disk usage manager
<xfiler718> steve3564645 i have done that and the filespace seems to be on the / root but i cant find any files thats the problem :)
<Belinrahs> mhues: 5.04 is way old, you can update to 10.04 now
<mhues> yes it has a fat file system
<Andorin> Um. I wrote a post on the Ubuntu forums, hit Preview, and it erased the post- told me it's too short (ie, blank), and when I hit Back, it was still gone.
<bbigras> Tongas: I think go->network is the same. Is there a "windows network" icon?
<ilovefairuz> mhues: then it should be automatically mounted with read/writer permissions
<ishijoe> help squery
<mhues> this computer went *po* 3 years ago and hasn't turned on since
<Belinrahs> mhues: ah, I see
<mhues> it says to back up before I upgrade but I can't figure out how to move the files.
<Tongas> bbigras: ah, yes, I've found the machine I'm looking for in there now
<crimsonmane> could someone help me to allow executable running of one particular file? i've done everything listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions to no avail
<steve3564645> xfiler718, if its files in stored in / then a 'cd / ; ls -la' will show all files. otherwise im not really sure. probs above my head sorry
<wendico> any better chatting progan than empathy that would integrate aswell in the envelope icon of my indicator applet?
<ishijoe> help join
<bbigras> Tongas: nice
<Andorin> wendico: Pidgin?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: chmod u+x filename
<theabyssdragon> crimsonmane: sudo chmod +x <filename>
<Tongas> bbigras: but apparently the password isn't the same as the one I use to log in to the machine when I regularly use it, I don't know if you would happen to know where to set it?
<spydon> Is there any release party channel?
<crimsonmane> no need for sudo?
<Andorin> crimsonmane: You should only need sudo if you don't own the file in question
<tonyyarusso> spydon: #ubuntu-release-party
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: not if it's in your home directory
<wendico> Andorin i know pidgin, will pidgin also give me the messages trough the envelope icon of my indicator applet?
<spydon> tonyyarusso, thx
<RudyValencia> tonyyarusso: heya
<Andorin> wendico: Yes, I'm pretty sure they integrate together
<bbigras> Tongas: I had a problem like this while trying to access a friend's windows share. He ended up creating me a user on his computer.
<tonyyarusso> hey
<x0rs> Anyone else notice flash doesn't seem to play movies quite as well in ubuntu as it does in windows? They are slightly more choppy, etc...
<crimsonmane> sorry ilovefairuz that command you gave did not work
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: what's the error?
 * tonyyarusso wonders why that's not in the topic yet - must remedy
<Andorin> crimsonmane: What error did it return?
<KimIskov> hi, someone who knows what timezone is use by release og Ubuntu 10.10?
<crimsonmane> the error is he file '/home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<wendico> Owesome then i change chat program and came back, to little options in empathy, i cannot even disable autoscroll
<crimsonmane> does it have to be .exe?
<tonyyarusso> KimIskov: It will be before midnight in US/Samoa.
<crimsonmane> its actually just a shortcut to the real file
<Tongas> bbigras: ahh, I see. I'll look in to it.. thank you =)
<Andorin> crimsonmane: That error message came from the terminal as a result of running the chmod command?
<andrr> Has there been announced the time when Ubuntu 10.10 is going to be released?
<bbigras> Tongas: You're welcome :)
<crimsonmane> no, as a result of trying to run the file
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: what gives you this error? what's the output of: file  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW && stat  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW
<ploc> i delete my network status on the painel, whal i can bring back?
<Andorin> crimsonmane: You can't run the file without making it executable first, which is what 'chmod u+x filename' is for
<bastidrazor> andrr: supposedly tomorrow
<ilovefairuz> !paste | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<crimsonmane> andorin i did that and it wont run. ilovefairuz output is tat  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: paste full output for both commands at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: i do not unnderstand paste
<rigved> hi everyone
<Andorin> crimsonmane: Show us the error that you get when you try to run chmod on the file in the terminal
<andrr> bastidrazor, of that I know, but I was hoping to find out the precise moment...
<crimsonmane> chmod does not produce an error
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: copy and paste their output there, and paste link here
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: i gave you two more commands
<KimIskov> tonyyarusso: thanks. I hope they use timezone for South Africa. Then we only have to wait 55 min.
<crimsonmane> if you scroll up, i pasted the output
<rigved> i want to understand the GNU/Linux kernel, especially the Debian/Ubuntu kernel
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: no you didn't
<crimsonmane> erm, shift inserted. i dont understand why i cant put it on this one line
<rigved> can anyone tell me how I should go about this?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: and use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bastidrazor> andrr: #ubuntu-release-party  is the channel to hangout in for that.
<crimsonmane> the error was that it cannot stat. does not exist
<noiplease> quick question: Where do I put fonts in ubuntu?
<ploc> i delete my network status on the painel, how im bring back?
<ilovefairuz> rigved: kernelnewbies.org and some books
<Andorin> ilovefairuz: He pasted the error that comes up in an alert box when you try to run a non-executable file through the GUI... still doesn't help, of course
<peto_> hello
<crimsonmane> ok stat worked lemme paste hang on
<Andorin> ploc: Right-click the panel, hit Add to Panel, look through the options
<bastidrazor> ploc: press alt+F2  then run nm-applet
<ilovefairuz> Andorin: crimsonmane: i asked you to paste the output of:  file  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW && stat  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW
<anthon> does any one know a pdf reader for linux that enables bookmarking?
<ciokan> Can any1 here help me with a firewall rule ?
<Andorin> Fair point.
<ilovefairuz> antofka: okular
<iskin> Is there a better way to install KDE than install 'Kubuntu Desktop'?
<ilovefairuz> anthon ^
<crimsonmane> http://paste.ubuntu.com/509624/
<rigved> lovefairuz: thanx
<bastidrazor> ploc: or if you did remove the applet from the panel do like Andorin said and add  Notification Area
<anthon> ilovefairuz thank you:)
<ilovefairuz> !purekde | iskin
<ubottu> iskin: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Andorin> Looks like it has full permissions across the board
<ilovefairuz> anthon: wine  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW
<Andorin> crimsonmane: The file has been given executable permissions... can you still not run it?
<Valmyr> My screen keeps locking up after 5 minutes of inactivity, and I have to type my password to unlock it again. Can someone tell me where to find the setting to change that timeout?
<crimsonmane> wine is blocking it
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane ^
<ilovefairuz> execute that command
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: add .exe
<crimsonmane> it says it is blocking it based on permissions
<xerxex> 2 hours left...Ubuntu 10.10(10) :)
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane:  wine  /home/crimsonmane/Desktop/WoW.exe
<ciokan> anyone good with iptables?
<naknomik> I installed mediatomb and can't seem to find /etc/init.d/mediatomb file, either deleted by mistake or something else, but how do I get it back?
<asg> ciokan: #iptables may be of assistance if you don't get a good response in here.
<paraplegicpanda> Hey guys, I'm having data recovery issues, here's the description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<ciokan> thx
<crimsonmane> ok. even tho the link is to a specific folder, wine looked for WoW.exe in system32
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Notice: Jaunty/9.04 !End-Of-Life on October 23rd | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1 (it's NOT o
<tonyyarusso> bother
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: sorry no need for .exe, it's a symlink, you could try the full path: wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<crimsonmane> wow.exe is where WoW points to
<usc911> u r all wankers
<iskin> ilovefairuz, that's the opposite of what I want. I want a basic KDE4 install to compliment Ubuntu but installing the Kubuntu Desktop feels like too much.
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: are you trying to run a WoW installation from a windows partition?
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1 (it's NOT out yet) | This is a *support* channel - for release
<crimsonmane> yes
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Maverick/10.10 support in #ubuntu+1 (it's NOT out yet) | Release anticipation join #ubuntu-release
<tonyyarusso> gawd, so close :P
<ploc> bastidrazor, dont have a choice in the add control panel for network status
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane:  i'm not sure if that would work with wine, but what's the output of: wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<bastidrazor> ploc: i did not say add network status. i said notification area
<asg> ciokan: you might state your problem in here anyway, someone may know.
<ploc> ok, i resolve my problem, thaks everybody
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Maverick support in #ubuntu+1 (it's NOT out yet) | Release anticipation in #ubuntu-release-party
<paraplegicpanda> Hey guys, I'm having data recovery issues, here's the description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<ploc> bastidrazor, thanks!
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: wine documentation and looking online says that's exactly what wine does... unless i need to copy the entire folder over to here?
<bastidrazor> ploc: you're welcome
<Telvana> Quick question. If I install 10.10 RC today, if I install all of the updates tomorrow I will have the final version, right?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: what's the output of that command?
<bastidrazor> Telvana: yes
<asg> Telvana: yes
<Telvana> Thanks! I know, it's just one day, but I am antsy and won't have much time tomorrow to download/etc. =)
<fasta> Is there anything new in 10.10?
<fasta> Or is it just bugfixes?
<crimsonmane> omg
<crimsonmane> wow
<xerxex> I have learnt more about computers in the last three years, since Ubuntu 7.10, than I did 15 years of Windowsing. 15 years I will never get back. FK BILL!
<LjL> please keep this channel about 10.04 and earlier - use #ubuntu+1 for technical questions about 10.10, and #ubuntu-release-party to wait for the release and chill
<crimsonmane> i entirely get it now ilovefairuz thank you a million
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: np
<JWebb22> so I tried to dual boot windows, but whenever I go to the windows set up, it only detects my flash drive as a partition...
<wendico> owesome, pidgin much better than empathy thanks for the help!
<crimsonmane> now i need to make a script file instead of a shortcut ?
<pmp6nl> anyone run Starcraft 2 in ubuntu under wine?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: you could make a launcher on the panel
<noiplease> I downloaded a zip file (with a font in it) to my fonts folder. Can someone help me firgure out how to view it/unzip it? I can't see the zip file in nautilus.
<usc911> dickhead
<crimsonmane> a launcher? lemme see if i can figure out how
<ilovefairuz> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: right-click, select add to panel, then application launcher, and use that command
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: custom application launcher, that is
<wendico> I have another problem! My Panel, wich it is NOT expanded, comes on the center of the screen instead off aligned to a side (top). The only way to get it to go back to its place is checking expand and then unchecking it again. Any solution?
<blue-frog> hello is there a way to change the attribute standard::icon of a folder?
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: it has the .ZIP extension?
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: Yes, zip
<bastidrazor> blue-frog: yes, right click the folder > properties then click the folder icon under Basic tab then select an image
<crimsonmane> do i choose Custom or Application Launcher ?
<wendico> Can i configure a Facebook account to pidgin for chating?? i do not see the facebook network on the Accounts window
<crimsonmane> on nm you said already
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: you should be able to just double-click the zip file to open it, then drag-and-drop the files from it into your Fonts folder.
<theabyssdragon> wendico: you have to download the facebook plugin for pidgin
<crimsonmane> THANK YOU !
<blue-frog> bastidrazor, this change the attribute metadata::custom-icon
<wendico> theabyssdragon: Thank you! doing it right away
<JWebb22> is there a way I can actually have windows set up recognize my hard drive instead of my flash drive?
<naknomik> I installed mediatomb-daemon but the /etc/init.d/mediatomb file doesn't seem to be there, if I run dpkg -L mediatomb-daemon it shows that file though.
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<pie_time> JWebb22, try ##windows
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I downloaded the zip file to my fonts folder, not my download folder. So, in this case, I won't need to drag and drop anything. The problem I'm having is that the zip file isn't even showing up in my fonts folder. When I select "Show in Folder" (in chrome) it opens the fonts folder, but the zip file is nowhere to be found. Cant see it in terminal either.
<wendico> Any progran like Cain/Abel pasword snnifer for ubuntu?
<JWebb22> pie_time: I'm actually trying to dual boot with windows (ubuntu installed first), would they still help?
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Have you tried downloading it again?
<pie_time> JWebb22, its un unofficial channel so they would likely help you with that
<paraplegicpanda> Hey guys, I'm having data recovery issues, here's the description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<crimsonmane> wine crashed. "Internal errors - invalid parameters received"
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: When I download the file to my downloads directory it shows up normally and I can extract it. I'm just wonder why the zip file doesn't show up at all in the fonts folder. Is that some sort of security feature or something?
<asg> wendico: John the Ripper
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: what command did you use?
<JWebb22> pie_time: ok thank you
<crimsonmane> i used our new magical panel button
<bastidrazor> blue-frog: you're talking about all folder icons .. like in the theme.probably somewhere in gconf-editor
<wendico> asg: thank you
<crimsonmane> shift inserted the same out we used in terminal ""
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<asg> wendico: you're welcome
<komeil> i upgrade my ubuntu from 8.4 version to 10.4...so i restart and now in start loading ubuntu stop working!
<PhilipPhilip> what is better ubunto or fedora?
<crimsonmane> the game loaded, but after entering my password wine crashed. i should be more specific at first...
<vsd20c> wtf is the ".com" ".net" portion of the url called again?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: right click on the launcher, select properties, and copy and paste the command here
<ikonia> vsd20c: control your language please
<tonyyarusso> PhilipPhilip: that's a pointless question for this channel.
<erUSUL> PhilipPhilip: ask in  ##linux
<wendico> philipphilip: in this channel, ubuntu for sure :)
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Not that I know of... though I may be mistaken. that's rather strange.
<crimsonmane> wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<zerwas> Can somebody tell me how i can add a new line after every line (using sed?)?
<asg> vsd20c: tld
<PhilipPhilip> ok linux here i come
<vsd20c> oh sorry
<Belinrahs> i run ubuntu using wubi, when 10.10 is released do I update in any particular way as opposed to a regular install of ubuntu?
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I noticed that nautilus wont let me extract the contents of the zip file into my fonts directory from my downloads directory, so, clearly I need to do this with root privilege. Is there a way to use root privilege in nautilus? OR will i have to run unzip from terminal?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: strange, try: bash -c "wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'"
<blue-frog> bastidrazor, goiçng to have a look thx
<komeil> anybody cant help me?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: copy and paste it
<tonyyarusso> zerwas: sed 's/$/\n/'
<crimsonmane> i type that in terminal?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: in the command box for the lanucher
<sastre> ciao
<Migi32> what does an {u} after a package name mean?
<ilovefairuz> komeil: a clean install is the best approach
<wendico> asg: can john the ripper make a man in the middle automatic attack? and then sniff an log for passwords?
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: It appears that the fonts directory is protected from non-root users. That must be why I can't even download a zip file to the directory. Do you use gzip to unzip files?
<ilovefairuz> wendico: no it can't
<asg> wendico: you may need to use tools like dsniff for that; hard to say without more information.
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Oh, where is your Fonts folder located?
<wendico> i see
<wendico> i was used to the so easy-to-use cain :P
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: usr/share/fonts
<zerwas> tonsofpcs> thank you very much! :-))
<Migi32> what does an {u} after a package name mean?
<Belinrahs> i run ubuntu using wubi, when 10.10 is released do I update in any particular way as opposed to a regular install of ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> Migi32: example?
<zerwas> tonyyarusso> thank you very much! :-))
<Migi32> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Migi32>   gccxml{u} kde-icons-oxygen{u} etc etc
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Actually you should be able to double-click on the font file and click a button labeled "Install Font"
<Guest43672> exit
<paraplegicpanda> Hey guys, I'm having data recovery issues, here's the description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<wendico> My Panel Icons are moving arround on boot every time i order them, any solution? They only move one time and them keep in that position, why can it be the order i like?
<Belinrahs> i run ubuntu using wubi, when 10.10 is released do I update in any particular way as opposed to a regular install of ubuntu?
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a good utility to undelete images on flash-memory (like a compact flash-card for cameras)?
<ilovefairuz> Migi32: looks like it means "uninstalled"
<ilovefairuz> !undelete | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tonyyarusso> Mrokii: photorec
<wendico> yes, undelete works nice, (i dont know if it does in ubuntu)
<paraplegicpanda> Mrokii: How comfortable are you with the terminal?
<Migi32> ilovefairuz, well it's ok. That was the result I got through aptitude. Using apt-get, it told me those packages are "automatically installed and are no longer required"
<Fezzler> trying to get a instrument to USB cable to work under Lucid.  No Go
<Mrokii> paradorn:  I am no expert, but I know how to use certain commands and the "man"-tool :)
<Mrokii> thank you all, I will try the suggestions.
<Guest51088> xubuntu
<wendico> anyone having panel icons disorder or panel comming in the center of the screen? it happends to me in all installations
<Mrokii> paraplegicpanda:  :  I am no expert, but I know how to use certain commands and the "man"-tool :)
<paraplegicpanda> Hey guys, I'm having data recovery issues, here's the description of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<paraplegicpanda> Mrokii: lol, okay, if you're not afraid of a little effort then I would recommend TestDisk (http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk)
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I installed the font per your instructions. I'll just move the font into the fonts folder using command line.
<Fezzler> how i tell if my pc see a usb device plugged in?
<tonyyarusso> Fezzler: lsusb will tell you if it's all the way recognized, and dmesg will give you some debugging info.
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Yeah, I seem to remember that installing personal fonts required creating a Fonts folder in your Home folder, but I can't seem to find anything on it... :/
<erUSUL> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Migi32> I think this needs to be said: ubuntu + wine = awesome
<Migi32> thanks to all ubuntu and wine devs!
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I suppose that makes sense. I do have a fonts folder in my home directory that I made. I use fontmatrix to manage my fonts because I have like 70,000 fonts.
<wendico> My Panel Icons move around, and my Unexpanded panels came in the center of the screen instead of aligned to top or botton, i have the same problem in different installations in different computers, any help
<Fezzler> tonyyarusso>> lsusb = Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1940:ac01
<Fezzler> tonyyarusso>> I guess that is it
<Mrokii> paraplegicpanda:  Thank you. And thanks to ilovefairuz, ubottu, tonyyarusso and wendico as well :)
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: I feel ya, I'm a graphic designer/typographer, I'm in the same boat with the mass of fonts
<paraplegicpanda> Mrokii: No problem, hope it works for you.
<paraplegicpanda> So nobody else here has any experience with forensics or data recovery?
<erUSUL> !undelete > paraplegicpanda
<ubottu> paraplegicpanda, please see my private message
<paraplegicpanda> erUSUL: I'm a bit past that. Here's my issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509626/
<RudyValencia> Why does the same font render differently in Ubuntu than in Windows?
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<erUSUL> paraplegicpanda: i saw; testdisk is for recovering partitions not data; for data is photorec? or the only problem is a corruptd partitioon table?
<Ken8521> pie_time: remember when i told you 10.04 was a bit weird w/ VNC? same problem I had
<Ken8521> but i never investigated a fix...
<Ken8521> strange thing was... i could go from a Windows box, to my Ubuntu machines, and they worked fine
<wendico> My Panel Icons move around, and my Unexpanded panels came in the center of the screen instead of aligned to top or botton, i have the same problem in different installations in different computers, any help?
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: i used bash -c with our command, only didnt notice wow hadnt actually closed. had to reboot. now that drive is no longer mounted. do you think shutdown, unplug, replug, will remount it?
<Ken8521> wendico: have you tried locking them?
<wendico> yes, even locking all the icons they move in next boot or logging
<gyyg> my ubuntu machine just crashed randomly
<erUSUL> paraplegicpanda: maybe gpart ( do not confuse with gparted) can recover the partitions?
<Fezzler> can I limit "dmesg" to provide just info on USB ports
<gyyg> what logfile should I check to see if I can figure out why
<gyyg> ?
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I've installed linux several times over the last 12 years, but I never stuck with it. Partly because I'm so used to photoshop and Gimp was difficult to get into. But I'm forcing myself to learn Gimp and Inkscape now. ;) Thanks for your help.
<paraplegicpanda> erUSUL: I'm not entirely sure, that's the problem. The drive was working fine until yesterday, plugged it in and the lights turned on, but nothing on the computer. Pulled it out of it's case and put it in the computer (it's just a 500gb SATA drive) and still nothing. The rest is in my Pastebin.
<wendico> ken8521 the only move one time then the keep in that order, but its not the order i like. I move them around, lock all them but then the move again
<asg> gyyg: /var/log/syslog is a good start but it it was a sudden crash, there probably won't be anything in there worthwhile
<Gnea> Fezzler: dmesg | grep -i usb
<erUSUL> paraplegicpanda: well this is as far as i can go
<Sagan> wow my 8800gt card still out performed new gt200 series o.o wtf
<paraplegicpanda> erUSUL: gpart didn't seem to have any luck either. I started it in verbose mode and it just sat there for 3 hours saying "Begin Scan"
<wendico> how to autorun on logging my Compiz Fusion Icon?
<erUSUL> Sagan: nvida has been rebranding chips a lot of time... ask in  #hardware ;P
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: No problem, glad to be of use! I never actually made the switch to GIMP, I just stuck with running Photoshop, Illustrator, and Fireworks in WINE.
<erUSUL> wendico: System>Preferences>startup apps
<paraplegicpanda> erUSUL: Thanks for trying. Any recommendations on where else I should ask?
<erUSUL> no
<wendico> erusul: i click Add in that window, but then i dont know how to locate the fusion icon
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: I've had nothing but trouble with wine. What version of photoshop are your running with wine?
<Fezzler> Well I bought a product that said on box it worked with Linux "plug n play" and I get nothing.
<erUSUL> Fezzler: and the product is?
<wendico> erusul: Remember current running aplications does not work for the Compiz Fusion Icon
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: I ran CS2 of both PS and Illustrator in WINE. Now I'm back to a Windows design machine and an Ubuntu home machine.
<erUSUL> wendico: add it by hand?
<Fezzler> It is a SoundTech Lightsnake Instrument to USB Cable model STUSBG10
<wendico> erUSUL: may you help me to addit, i do not know how to locate the program clicking in add, im new to ubuntu
<wendico> Where do i browse to, or may you tell me wich command to write in command?
<jrmy> who knows which burner program is best for writing images on cd-rw's?
<Muelli> jrmy: k3b
<erUSUL> wendico: fusion-icon is the program name
<Muelli> jrmy: brasero
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: I love Brasero.
<Sagan> jrmy: Xfburn
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: It's super simple and quick.
<Sagan> jrmy: Xfburn (if you want to be  minimalistic)
<erUSUL> jrmy: i usually just right click on the iso and choose writte to disk
<jrmy> will i have a problem with rewriting the disc?
<jrmy> with any of these
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: Is it a RW disc?
<Kurdistan> 1:10 h left?
<Kurdistan> :)
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: If so than you shouldn't.
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu ISOs won't fit on CD-RWs normally.  Most CD-RWs are only 650MB, rather than the full CD-R size of 700MB.
<anoop> hello i need some help. i have some problem with my ubuntu system
<tonyyarusso> @now US/Samoa
<ubottu> Current time in US/Samoa: October 09 2010, 09:50:36
<jrmy> mine are 700MB
<jrmy> and yes they are cd-rw's
<tonyyarusso> Kurdistan: ^^ No, one day, 14 hours, and 9 minutes left.
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: Yeah, I can understand that. I think GIMP is capable, so I want to learn it. Are you running Ubuntu 10.04 with the most updated version of wine in the repo?
<Kurdistan> oki doki :)
<tonyyarusso> jrmy: okay, then you're fine.  (Yeah, I know those exist - they just aren't common so wanted to be sure)
<jrmy> memorex is the brand
<anoop> my system used to stuck completely keyboard and mouse ..for some time...after it resumes back
<Lancelot> does anyone know how to set the system volume on startup?
<Kurdistan> tonyyarusso not 1 day and 14 hours?
<Kurdistan> it will not be 10.10
<Kurdistan> then
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: If it's for the purpose of burning a LiveCD then I don't recommend a RW at all, they tend to have a lot of errors when being used.
<Kurdistan> 10.10.10 :)
<asg> anoop: feel free to ask your question and if anyone knows the answer or can assist, I'm sure they will.
<paraplegicpanda> jrmy: otherwise, if it's for other purposes, I don't see why you would have any problems.
<Guest59989> at 10:10 am or what?
<jrmy> well anyways im putting xubuntu 10.04 on this disc i burn
<tonyyarusso> Kurdistan: it will in US/Samoa.
<jrmy> paranoidphreak: whats the deal with image burning and cd-rw's?
<wendico> erUSUL: Thank you, compiz icon now comming on logging :)
<Frodo> Is there an anticipated time for the release?
<crimsonmane> has ilovefairuz  returned to the desk?
<Kurdistan> but in sweden it will be monday :)
<tonyyarusso> Frodo: no
<tonyyarusso> Too bad for Sweden.
<anoop> asg: my system used to stuck completely keyboard and mouse ..for some time...after it resumes back.Will you please help to rectify this problem
<soreau> Frodo: Usually happens at the very end of the month
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: Yep, Ubuntu 10.04. But I'
<jrmy> what speed and what program again?
<erUSUL> wendico: no problem
<wendico> how to minimize Evolution mail to envelop icon of indicator applet?
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease:But I'm using WINE 1.2.1 from WineHQ.org
<tonyyarusso> wendico: you can't.
<jrmy> what about the cd/dvd creator?
<wendico> tonyyarusso: o noo! :P
<jrmy> or the burn image to disc thing?
<noiplease> paraplegicpanda: Ok. Thanks.
<Tongas> hello, I've already been here and asked this but I wasn't able to solve my problem. I want to mount a remote windows share (vista) to transfer about 90 gigs of data deleted from an ntfs partition (with photorec), and an old thread said I should use smbclient and smbfs. can someone help me do this?
<anoop> hello anybody may please help me to my above mentioned problem
<paraplegicpanda> noiplease: No problem!
<erkan^> 24.00 o'clock ubuntu 10.10 ?
<jatt> I am using compiz how do I disable gnome-terminal's transparency?
<julian__> hello how are you
<erUSUL> Tongas: Places>Network>windows Network does not show the windows share in the ubuntu machine?
<Lancelot> jatt: open up the terminal
<soreau> jatt: In gnome-terminal settings?
<jatt> I have the background settings to "Solid color"
<soreau> jatt: Can you post a screenshot to picpaste.com?
<jatt> anyway the terminal is transparent, so I thought it might be a compiz configuration
<Tongas> erUSUL: yes, I tried that, but I wasn't able to access the computer when I put in the password. I created myself a new user but it still wouldn't let me get in
<Lancelot> jatt: strange, I don't think compiz controls that
<Lancelot> jatt: might as well look in there though
<anoop> excuse me.anybody may please help me
<soreau> Lancelot: compiz can make windows transparent, but only the entire window
<soreau> ! help | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lancelot> yeah, so not one window at a time
<jatt> http://picpaste.de/Screenshot-Terminal-Dadg3IrI.png
<wendico> Tongas: Double check the security settings under the SHARE tab on the PROPERTIES window of the folder you are sharing in windows vista
<Lancelot> must be a malfunction in the terminal settings
<soreau> Lancelot: compiz can make windows transparent, one window at a time
<GregValheru> is there a way to change the name of the computer? with that I mean the name I had to enter when I installed Ubuntu.
<jatt> you see the terminal is transparent
<erUSUL> !hostname | GregValheru
<ubottu> GregValheru: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<soreau> jatt: It doesnt look transparent, it looks white in that shot
<wendico> Tongas, security settings must be on the securty tab aswell as on the sharing tab propertly set in order to access shared folders
<g-me> hi there. anyone have any experience of installing the BBC iplayer air app? I allways get errors saying download error at the end.
<jatt> sigh, it is transparent there are some letters in the background trust me
<anoop> My problem is my computer used to stuck .After some time it resumes back.when  it stuck whole system mouse and keyboard all crashes.
<soreau> jatt: You need to demonstrate that in the screenshot
<Tongas> wendico: I'm not actually sharing a folder, at least, not that I know of. The computers share a wireless network, I don't know how to set up a shared folder. However, is there no way I can connect to the computer directly, using a cable or something, and mount the computer as another partition
<Tongas> wendico: +?
<anoop> Is there any problem if i disable irq balance
<wendico> :P im new to ubuntu though a windows expert, for sure u may not access a windows harddisk over the network if it is not shared
<cdp> lflfl
<cdp> lodldlkf
<cdp> ògkoyjh
<cdp> pofkdh
<cdp> proyètr
<FloodBot3> cdp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdp> tatoo
<erUSUL> Tongas: you have to enable the sahre in windows if you want ubuntu to see it
<erUSUL> cdp: stop the nosense
<cdp> help
<Tongas> wendico: erUSUL: (either =P thank you heh) ok.. can I share the whole harddisk?
<erUSUL> !ask | cdp
<ubottu> cdp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wendico> to share a folder is at easy as clicking properties on the folder and then using the SHARE tab of the window that opened
<erUSUL> Tongas: i guess; not familiar with windows. ask in ##windows
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: i'm back now, does the launcher work?
<Tongas> but.. if I click the machine from nautilus, will it take me to that specific shared folder?
<wendico> yes you can share whole hard disk
<jrmy> whats the question about windows>
<Rupan> I understand that Ubuntu 10.10 was supposed to be released today or tomorrow
<Rupan> any info?
<erUSUL> !party | Rupan
<ubottu> Rupan: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Rupan> erUSUL: thank-you :)
<Tongas> I just want to access the computer and deposit all these files =p but I'm not sure how to do this. If I share a random folder, that one will be the one accessed I guess?
<anoop> hello...is there any problem if i disable irqbalance..basically am using intel dual core processor...so if i disable irqbalance  is there any problem with that
<wendico> Tongas Share the whole hard disk as any other folder, it is that easy
<kheled> annop: i doubt it
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: no the launcher didnt work. i hadnt noticed but the game crash was still running and i hanged. had to reboot
<Tree-House> Hey everyone, Im new to ubuntu, and woundering if there is anyway possible to  get my Microsoft Lifecam VX-2000 running with skype using ubuntu
<erUSUL> anoop: there shouldn't be any mayor problems
<crimsonmane> i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502347&page=2 what do you think?
<erUSUL> anoop: the question is how would that help with anything ...
<Tree-House> Can anyone offer some help?
<Ken8521> Tree-House: webcams are tough w/ Ubuntu, and second, I'm not entirely sure the Linux version of Skype supports webcams(they are douchebags, and we're stillstuck on 2.1)
<Tongas> wendico ok, well, it seems to be shared now, but I still can't really access it
<erUSUL> skype does support webcams in linux
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: if it works from the command line, then i see no reason why it shouldn't work from a launcher
<erUSUL> !webcam | Tree-House
<ubottu> Tree-House: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ken8521> erUSUL: yeah, i was actually just noticing that.
<fasta> Tree-House, just use Skype.
<crimsonmane> remember how we added bash -c to it?
<wendico> Is there a way to start TomboyNotes minimized to Notification Area? I do not see that option in preferences but i like to runnit on login but minimized
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane:  right-click on the launcher, then properties, then check the command textfield, what does it contain now?
<Tongas> wendico: what do I need to get in? my username and passowrd don't work, but I'm not sure what domain is
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: bash -c wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<Tongas> wendico: (oh, you have troubles of your own heh =p)
<crimsonmane> i have the output if you can link me to paste again
<wendico> tongas: the domain is your computer name, check under mypc properties
<crimsonmane> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: add " before and after the wine command
<crimsonmane> ok
<anoop> am sending a link containing output of dmesg command...http://pastebin.com/dNnKgXts
<crimsonmane> bash -c "wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'" is our new command?
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: yes
<ilovefairuz> !tab | crimsonmane
<ubottu> crimsonmane: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<crimsonmane> (crosses fingers)
<erUSUL> why bash -c ?  « wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe' » does ot work ?
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz:  wine: cannot find '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<Jygga> has somebody experience with oidentd and could tell me why it doesnt find any sockets opened by a java application?
<wendico> wow :P
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz: the drive wasnt mounted. its mounted now after i browse to it. lemme check now (anticipating another crash and reboot)
<anoop> Anybody please check mine dmesg command output...and please let me know that is there any problem with my hardware
<wendico> make love not warcraft :P
<Tongas> =p well, it isn't working when I put my username, domain and password, I'm rather frustrated as I've been at this for hours =/
<noob-tux> what is epub file? how can i open it?
<wendico> Tongas: try this
<ilovefairuz> erUSUL: sometimes the commands don't work so i enclose them in bash -c, the launcher seems to modify the command for reasons unknown to me
<wendico> In Folder Options under Control Panel, disable easy share
<crimsonmane> ilovefairuz:  it crashed
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane: any error messages?
<Tongas> sorry, there is no easy share =p
<wendico> then go to your hard disk properties page, in the share windows and check de Share option, give it a name, and click on the security settings on the same SHARE TAB (i dont know if it says security, or people who can use this share or anything that sugest that you will choose the users there) and and your own user
<iBeef> When i do sudo apt-get install crossfire-client-gtk2 i get lsh-server error
<wendico> Tongas, not as i spell it, since i talk by memorie, im not running windows and i normally use it in spanish, open your mind and search for something that will mean the same
<Flxdms> Is there anyone familiar with shrinking a boot partition here? :>
<wendico> :P
<Tongas> ahhhh castellano :) soy argentino jaja, igual, la comptuadroa esta en ingles =p
<iBeef> is there anybody that can help me with the lsh-server error ?
<wendico> jaja que bueno
<wendico> pues eso tio
<wendico> mira algo asi
<noob-tux> !epub
<wendico> en opciones de carpeta desmarca lo de usar el uso compartido de carpetas facil
<wendico> o algo asi
<Jon--> I have some sort of memory leak in my ubuntu. if I walk away for a while or use it too long I get extreme lag. I think it has something to do with pages breaking in google-chrome. Any ideas?
<wendico> :P
<haw_eye> Jon try weed, it makes miracles for it
<crimsonmane_> sorry ilovefairuz  had to reboot again. the error msg was again an internal error one.
<Flxdms> So err, no one familiar with shrinking boot partitions? :O
<Jon--> haw_eye: Weed fixes computers now?
<iBeef> Can somebody help me with the lsh-server error, when i type sudo apt-get install crossfire-client-gtk2
<iBeef> ?
<crimsonmane_> ilovefairuz: after typing my login pword it goes to connect and crashes
<haw_eye> for one that uses, yes
<wendico> any shortkey to reuse typed text under pidgin?? :)
<haw_eye> Flxdms: i use gparted for that all the time
<Tongas> sisi, te habia entendido, igual no habia encontrado nada parecido =/ ahora lei mas encontre use sharing wizard y lo saque
<wendico> eso es
<wendico> perfecto
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane_: does this still work from a terminal: wine '/media/Win64/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe'
<stephan_> wow needs rights which are restrict and no alow
<mike32547> Hello, im new to ubuntoo.. as well with linux..i  have a windows 7 partition on this latop.. could i get help trying to get world of warcraft to work on this?
<wendico> ahora vete al disco y boton derecho propiedades
<wendico> luego pestaña de sharing
<Flxdms> haw_eye: Were there any issues after shrinking the partition? Such as Windows Boot errors?
<ilovefairuz> !es | Tongas wendico
<wendico> le dices compartir
<ubottu> Tongas wendico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<crimsonmane_> yes ilovefairuz it loads the game, same as using bash, but that too crashes after typing in my password
<wendico> no problem
<wendico> will speak english :P
<pankaj_sharma> talk in english
<Jon--> I have some sort of memory leak in my ubuntu. if I walk away for a while or use it too long I get extreme lag. I think it has something to do with pages breaking in google-chrome. Any ideas?
<haw_eye> i tried it at least 20 times, i never had problems with it
<noob-tux> !ddos
<ilovefairuz> crimsonmane_: file a bug report, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<noob-tux> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wendico> it was easier for both to help him in spanish, soz
<Tongas> :) I prefer english actually for computers heh =P
<noob-tux> !syn-ack
<wendico> then just easier for me xd
<noob-tux> !c++ compiler
<mike32547> Hello, im new to ubuntoo.. as well with linux..i  have a windows 7 partition on this latop.. could i get help trying to get world of warcraft to work on this?
<wendico> my english inst as good xd
<Tongas> ;p not harder for me though
<ilovefairuz> !messagethebot > noob-tux
<ubottu> noob-tux, please see my private message
<haw_eye> Flxdms:  just make sure you dont go too close to used size,
<hydrozii> hello has anyone figured out how to manage their zune music from linux?
<Flxdms> Thanks, haw_eye. I am a little bit worried becase I do have any Windows Vista Recovery disc (or well, the one I use doesn't seem to work).
<Flxdms> because*
<crimsonmane_> thanks ilovefairuz we'll see what happens then. :(
<wendico> then where we were? xdd
<Hierro59> Hola aguiel que me ayude con zappin
<Tongas> well, but, unless you want to go to the other channel =P I'm in the sharing dialog thingy
<ilovefairuz> !es | Hierro59
<ubottu> Hierro59: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<wendico> hierro59 en ingles seguramente xd
<wendico> oh yes
<stephan_> crimsonmane_, the wine bug is knowm, have post you the problem
<Tongas> oh, but:
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<wendico> then click on the botton that lets you chosse wich users can use that share
<dborba> hey fellas - i was wondering what is the media player with the best id3 support (full support for 2.3 or 2.4 for example) - i like rhythmbox quite a bit but the lack of better tagging support is annoying me
<wendico> windows 7?
<crimsonmane_> stephan_:  plz do post that for me so i can take a look.
<Tongas> nope, vista
<wendico> then is even more easy
<pankaj_sharma> vlc player
<wendico> i think it says permisions
<Jon--> I have some sort of memory leak in my ubuntu. if I walk away for a while or use it too long I get extreme lag. I think it has something to do with pages breaking in google-chrome. Any ideas?
<Tongas> well, it says everyone, so, I'm guessing that's everyone heh
<sheila> <hi how can i remove the internet unlock keyring for the password thanks
<Tongas> read is allowed, but I can't access it.. I'll go ahead and add write, then
<wendico> YES BUT, EVERYONE HAS LIMITED ACCESS
<wendico> ups soz caps
<Tongas> I mean, change*
<Tongas> ah
<wendico> you should better add your user
<noob-tux> !compiler
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<wendico> then give it full access
<hydrozii> hello has anyone figured out how to manage their zune music from linux?
<Tongas> but.. I'm sharing the whole disk, isn't it kind of dangerous to do this? hah
<noob-tux> anyone know how to convert epub to pdf?
<ilovefairuz> noob-tux: stop it
<wendico> thats why
<dborba> pankaj_sharma, vlc support of id3 tags is faulty - it crashes rather easily with some tag features
<wendico> xd
<Tongas> ah :)
<Tongas> heh
<crimsonmane_> stephan_:  where did you find this post of my issue being a known issue? i'd like to look it over
<sheila> <hi how can i remove the internet unlock keyring for the password thanks
<Jon--> I have some sort of memory leak in my ubuntu. if I walk away for a while or use it too long I get extreme lag. I think it has something to do with pages breaking in google-chrome. Any ideas?
<wendico> also, make sure under Windows Firewall the Access shared folders rule is checked!!!!
<wasutton3-Laptop> what would be a good benchmarking utility for maxing out a dual core cpu for ubuntu ?
<ilovefairuz> job127: in gnome-system-monitor .. check the processes tab and sort by memory (by clicking the memory column heading)
<wendico> Its always a good idea to disable windows firewall and any other software firewall when trying to solve network access issues
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<erUSUL> wasutton3-Laptop: kernel compile with 12 threaths even less 6 or 8 (make -j12) ?
<noob-tux> anyone know how to convert epub to pdf?
<wasutton3-Laptop> euUSUL: is there anything else that compling a kernel?
<jarek> noob-tux: calibre
<Tongas> mm, I understand. to make things safer.. If I disconnect the router from the internet but leave the comptupters connected to the router (via wireless), I'll still be able to access, right?
<sheila> Hi how can i get rid of the internet keying for my internet password please help anyone thanks
<wendico> tongas right
<wendico> but your router has the same firewall that windows has xddddd unless you are using other firewall softare
<Tongas> geez I'm an idiot, I went and unplugged it and then I remembered I was on here LOL
<Gnea> sheila: internet keying for internet password?
<Tongas> plugged it in quickly again :D hahahah
<pankaj_sharma> dborba: show me the crash dump
<wendico> unabling windows firewall is as unsave as enabling it xdddd
<ilovefairuz> sheila: http://mexpolk.wordpress.com/2008/02/06/ubuntu-change-default-keyring-password/
<Farbe_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOk0a9e7Opw
<Tongas> lol, ah, well, I don't think I have any other firewall hah =p
<pankaj_sharma> Farbe_: what is this?
<Tongas> (oy, can someone block farbe_? he's been spamming the same youtube video for ages)
<wendico> windows firewall only protects you a little better INSIDE your network
<Ken8521> sheila: here's another answer... http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2009/01/16/how-to-remove-ubuntus-password-keyring/
<Farbe_> a fat boy dancing jumpstyle
<pankaj_sharma> Farbe_: dont spam
<Tongas> wendico: aha.. well, my router has a firewall you say?
<sheila> ilovefairuz, thanks thats exactly what i did
<wendico> normally all routers have, thats why you have to open ports for some programs xdd
<Farbe_> i dont sapm
<mike32547> can i plz get help with this issue? http://tinypic.com/r/xndjza/7 this is what shows up when i try to play world of warcraft on ubuntuu using wine
<Ken8521> mike32547: #winehq
<ikonia> Farbe_: that is offtopic for this channel, don't post it, you posted it multiple times, that's spam. Don't do it again please.
<mike32547> thank you
<wendico> unless your are allready infected (then you make the connection) the router firewall is ok xdd
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: leaving it as blank defeats the whole purpose of it
<Ken8521> ilovefairuz: thats what she wanted to do, was remove it.
<Ken8521> i didn't say i agreed w/ it
<Tongas> :) well, it's gone now, windows is angry lol ;p I'll see if I can access now
<Ken8521> maybe you should cmpletely read a queestion before responding
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: nope, she changed her password, and by default, it matches the keyring password, when it mismatches, the key ring starts prompting for a password
<Tongas> I have a network path, but, that doesn't go in domain, right?
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: it's a common issue
<wendico> just leave blank the domain for first try
<Tongas> for some reason I have WORKGROUP as my domain, and it comes back persistently)
<wendico> it is ok
<Ken8521> ilovefairuz: <sheila> Hi how can i get rid of the internet keying for my internet password please help anyone thanks
<Ken8521> so again.. read the whole question
<ovy> hi everyone it's 10.10.10 in romania
<wendico> Workgroup is ok
<wendico> do not change it
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<Ken8521> and yes, i know it's a common question/issue...
<ikonia> ovy: it's not released, so please don't start asking in here
<pankaj_sharma> mike32547: wine cant even play cs source.
<Tongas> ah, ok ok
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: or perhaps you should read her response?
<Ken8521> i only answered her question.
<Ken8521> i don't care how she responded
<mike32547> pankaj_sharma,  on a ubuntuu forum i once saw its possible
<wendico> it is almost a domain xdd
<funktrooper> usually, the final ISO of a release is out a little earlier than the official release time. has the final ubuntu 10.10 been posted anywhere yet?
<mike32547> i can link it..
<Ken8521> funktrooper: don't think s.
<funktrooper> oh well...
<Ken8521> funktrooper: but i've not had any updates all day... so i'm guessing the current ISO, is really close to final
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: so there you learned something new
<wendico> if u are not getting in, try to put in user "comptuername\username" like "pc-david\david"
<pankaj_sharma> mike32547: whats your system conf?
<mike32547> pankaj_sharma,  english plz?
<Tongas> ahhhhh alright
<Ken8521> ilovefairuz: i learned nothing.. certainly not from your drivel
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all
<ovy> ikonia, is this a channel where ppl don't put questions?
<BlueMatt> a
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone hear any word on when the final will be released?
<pankaj_sharma> mike32547: system configuration?
<wendico> got it tongas?
<ikonia> ovy: this is a support channel for the current supported ubuntu release
<mike32547> ubuntuu...
<Ken8521> D3luSi0n4L: tomorrow sometime.
<mike32547> gnome
<D3luSi0n4L> bummer
<D3luSi0n4L> didnt they want it released on 10.10.10?
<ovy> ok, so where's the maverick channel?
<ikonia> ovy: #ubuntu+1
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: right, having an attitude is not welcome around here, we only intend to help each other
<Ken8521> !maverick | ovy
<ubottu> ovy: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ovy> thks
<Ken8521> ilovefairuz: its just as easy for you to ignore me
<pie_time> hello!
<pie_time> hello!
<ilovefairuz> Ken8521: fair enough
<geetee> I have a problem where when I start an application it loads and then when it has finished loading it keeps loading new instances of it. Has anyone seen this before? Or know how to stop it happening?
<Gnea> pie_time?
<Tongas> arrempting)
<pankaj_sharma> mike32547: which graphic card are u using?
<Tongas> attempting*)
<Tongas> and I'm in! wooohooo
<pie_time> could anyone help me a bit with VNC? i've connected to a LAN ubuntu pc and when i move windows around i can see it on the host but not the client, though i can see the desktop when as it is when i first start it up...
<wendico> nice
<Tongas> but, this isn't my c drivee =p
<pankaj_sharma> pie_time: check vnc manual
<wendico> now try to go in again with your firewall enabled, if is not caming in, check the sharing files exception
<noob-tux> any apps for epub to pdf?
<wendico> juas jajajajaja
<wendico> so what did you share xdddddd
<wendico> but you know now how xdddd
<wendico> just share the correct thingies xdddd
<Tongas> hehe, yes, apparently =P no, got it right now heh
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey, when i download an iso onto my linux, is there a program to mount it? say in a virtual drive?
<D3luSi0n4L> or do i have to burn it?
<wendico> one thing will help to Unshare everithing so u can reshare what u need is to Right click my computer then Admin
<wendico> and then go to the Shares Tree option
<Serialk> hi guys § § // \\ ﷒
<wendico> and remove there all shares
<shauno> noob-tux: I'd recommend taking a look at calibre; it converts between a lot of ebook formats
<wendico> all BUT the ones ending with the symbol #
<D3luSi0n4L> can someone help me please
<wendico> then you can go back to the folders you want to share and start the sharing process
<wendico> :)
<ruif13> hi, empathy doesn't have video / audio suport?
<D3luSi0n4L> I'm wondering if theres a way of creating a virtual drive and being able to mount iso files to it
<erUSUL> ruif13: depends on the protocol ....
<erUSUL> !iso | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ruif13> erUSUL msn?
<wendico> i go to smoke a cigarrete, ill came back in a minute. good luck tangas, i mean tongas* :P
<erUSUL> ruif13: nope; amsn or emesene support it afaik
<ruif13> :S
<ruif13> ok
<Mathuin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<ruif13> thanks
<tlir> what is a minimal (like xfce) window manager available on ubuntu repos which I can install? I'm starting with ubuntu mini remix and I'm currently having text-mode only
<Ken8521> tlir: i like lxde or openbox...
<erUSUL> tlir: xfce is not a window manager is a desktop envoirment.
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL: wheres the <mountpoint>?
<Serialk> i've a real bug with my UTF8 ï·’
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: whatever you want. usually an empty dir in /media/
<Tongas> okk, well, um, I have no admin option when I right click my computer heh, but, I'll do it one by one. I just though I had done the wrong thing because I had three folders which weren't supposed to be there, but, I found C in one of them
<D3luSi0n4L> it iwll mount an iso to a folder??
<Tongas> I can't access the other two, strangely, I don't know what they are
<tlir> well I'm not finding neither xfce, openbox or lxde on the repos
<m3tz> Hi all
<shauno> D3luSi0n4L: just the same as it does any other drive, yes
<Tongas> but oi, wait
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm lol sorry im new to linux completely so this is all so new to me
<D3luSi0n4L> lol
<Tongas> I don't have permission to get to some places
<crimsonmane_> where can i find an older version of Wine? i'm looking on their website and dont see an older one
<Tongas> do I have to add it manually to everything? -.-
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: in linux there are no drive letters
<hello> Dual Monitors on Ubuntu 10.10 w/ the ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X is Not working
<Tongas> and I can't actually create files =/
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok
<Tongas> nor move them there, for that matter =/
<tlir> ah, I opened up universe and multiverse
<nado> D3luSi0n4L: on linux, u can call your driv how you like, but there is some specific path
<hello> any Help
<Serialk> Somebody can help me ? i have a real bug with utf8, i draw strange characters ﷒
<hello> Please Listin to me
<wendico> hey Tongas, yes you have to manually ad permisions to every shared folder under the Sharing Tab
<D3luSi0n4L> ok so what would the command be for example if i wanted to mount "training.iso" to a folder in the "My Computer" folder called VirtualDrive
<hello> I need help w/ 10.10 on the ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X
<ubuntu__> ok i don't understand how this "casper-rw" thing actually works
<wendico> as you did before, security setings must be correcty set both in the security tab and the sharing tab
<Ken8521> hello: state your question rather than whining
<Random832> does it have to be a partition, or can it be an ordinary file?
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: first you create de folder. « sudo mkdir /media/VirtualDrive » then mount the iso « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> /media/VirtualDrive »
<Tongas> ah, I understand
<D3luSi0n4L> great
<Serialk> what's the strange ï i draw when i type a msg ? o_O ﷒
<D3luSi0n4L> thank you s omuch erusuL
<hello> ASUS Eee PC 900-BK039X dual monitors arent working
<Tongas> but, I did share the C drive and clicked "full control" and "change" and "read", but, I can't create a file there nor move one there, which is what I was trying to do =/
<Random832> some pages talk about a casper-rw file in the root of the partition, but the only clear instructions i can find tell me to make a partition
<Random832> i don't WANT to make a partition
<Random832> how do i make it as just a file?
<ikonia> hello: 10.10 is not supported yet, please discuss in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Tongas> (but thank you very much for helping me access it heh) do you have any idea? =/
<Random832> and i can't find anything telling me clearly WHERE to put the casper-rw file if it is an ordinary file
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL, do you know a personal inventory application?
<Random832> anyone know?
<Supermini_man> I'm having an Ad-hoc trouble with Ubuntu 10.10 RC. I want to share a connection with a Windows 7 user but when this user connects the internet doesn't work. Anybody knows how to work out the problem?
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: personal inventory ?
<gilaniali> how do i search for packages from the command line? aptitude search <package> doesnt seem to twork
<wendico> yes, sharing full have drive may be problem under windows since is normally automaticly shared under the path "DriveLetter#" like "\\computername\c#
<D3luSi0n4L> lemme link you to an example
<erUSUL> gilaniali: it should
<wendico> so try to access that path instead being your user a member of the administrators group
<wendico> and you do not need to share the folder
<Random832> can someone plese explain how to make a flash drive persistent _without_ partitioning?
<D3luSi0n4L> http://www.koingosw.com/products/librarianpro.php
<D3luSi0n4L> thats what im looking for
<wendico> BUT you may have to reestart your machine since u have being playing with sharing your root drives xd
<Aer> hi
<wendico> unshare hard drives, then reestart then access trought network driveletter with the # simbol
<wendico> pj \\192.168.1.10\c#
<wendico> ohhh i mistaken
<gilaniali> erUSUL: aptitude search bazaar yields nothing, but aptitude search bzr works. Is there a way to search descriptions and not just names?
<Serialk> WTF ﷒
<wendico> not the # symbol but the $ symbol
<Tongas> er, I looked up and saw your tangas thing, very funny ;p it (it's hard to read using this webchat thing). ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh $ that makes much more sense, yes, I have a C$ right there
<wendico> there you got xd
<erUSUL> gilaniali: apt-cache search seems to give more results for a given search
<wendico> so long not using windows, i mean, computers at all xddddd
<Serialk> Amaro, i think that you crash when i write something, no ? ï·’
<wendico> no that i have a computer im just trying ubuntu, got tired of windows before quiting computing xddd
<wendico> now*
<Tongas> haha, poor windows, nobody likes it
<Aer> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to help me get started since this would be my first and I haven't got a clue to be honest. I have an old computer which Im thinking of installing Ubuntu onto and thinking of making it some sort of media server in my living, where I will hook it up to my tv and use boxee or xbmc. my problem now is though im not sure how I would set this ubuntu up as a sort of server wh
<Aer> ere I can upload to its hard drive media from other computers around the house
<Serialk> sry but wtf ï·’
<Tongas> but, uh, wait.. I shared my C drive and, uh, I have three folders, ADMIN$, barboza (the name of the original admin), and C$
<step21> Aer, you could just do a normal install if you want a gui anyway.
<Kurdistan> guys nvidia x server setting only shows when I install nvidia-current-modaliases, when I try to install nvidia-current (only) it does not work.
<Kurdistan> why?
<Aer> yes a gui way would be nice since it would be for the family
<Tongas> I get into barboza and I see the contents of C but I can't change anything
<step21> aef, though make sure your computer is not too old for boxee/xmbc
<Aer> but im unsure of how to make it so we can upload to this ubuntu box in the living room thats on the tv from our other computers
<Tongas> sorry if you have to repeat yourself but this webchat is terrible, I see half the things you say and I have to search the whole thing to try and find the rest
<wendico> unshare your c drive on the shared tab option, then reestart and it will be automaticly be shared as c$
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL: hey nvm I found an application
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: ok
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL: GCstar Collections Manager
<D3luSi0n4L> =P thanks anyways
<Aer> ok, i will check the specs when i get it out thanks step21 :)
<desgua> Testing message from empathy
<Serialk> ï·’
<Tongas> wait, ok, I'll unshare it, but
<step21> Aer, samba share I guess. Or have some sort of media server on the other computer (itunes etc.) to stream
<wendico> if your user is a member of the computer administrators group, it will let you read and write by default
<Ken8521> !who | Tongas this might help
<ikonia> Serialk: please join #ubuntu-ops
<ubottu> Tongas this might help: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Tongas> somethign has to be shared, hah =p
<Aer> hm
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL: 1 last thing, will an upgrade from 512mb to 1.5gb of ram help with HD Video playback on say youtube?
<Aer> with samba would it allow other computers to connect to it and transfer video and audio files to it ?
<wendico> no you dont need to share anything since the full hard drive is automaticly shared full control to computer administrators with the $ symbol
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: more ram allways help
<Tongas> thank you Ken8521 =)
<Aer> bearing in mind 2 computers that hook up to it will be windows and one will be linux
<skynyrd> ciao
<D3luSi0n4L> erUSUL: ya i just wasnt sure whether hd playback was more of a CPu / GFX thing versus ram
<Ken8521> Tongas: assuming someone has set up their client, it also highlights/alerts the person you're talking to.
<Ken8521> Tongas: which really helps in a crowded channel
<ordiclic> I've a%Ãso problems w﷒th utf-8, help !
<skynyrd> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, fast processor (single core speed > multicore speed) is the most important thing
<Tongas> wendico: so having an admin username and password gives me full access without having to share anything is what you mean?
<erUSUL> ordiclic: may be a keyboard missconfiguration ? check System>Preferences>keyboard
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: ya im running a old dell latitude d600 ~ 640mb ram, 1.4ghz P4
<Kurdistan> nobody  with any clue?
<Aer> anyone ?
<Fezzler> can't get USB audio input device to work with onboard sound card as output device
<Tongas> Ken8521: :) I see that now. thanks a lot :)
<D3luSi0n4L> so im wondering if ill see a signifcant performance boost when replacing the 128mb stick with a 1gb stick + the 512mb
<Ken8521> Tongas: np :)
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, if a non hd video plays fine in fullscreen (or same size as the hd videos) its not the graphics card either
<Fezzler> The audio device is an ST Lightsnake USB cable
<Fezzler> Goes from guitar to usb
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ya im assuming it just doesnt have enough memory to play it back so ya
<wendico> tongas, thats (c$) is another reason why windows is so secure xddddddddddddd
<Aer> Will samba on ubuntu allow window users to connect and upload media/audio files to be viewed on the big screen the ubuntu using samba is hooked up to ?
<D3luSi0n4L> upgrading to 1.5gb from 640 should help
<trijntje> is it out yet?                (just kidding people)
<Cugel> It is. I just downloaded it.
<Fezzler> tough task
<Cugel> And it looks like Lucid so that's cool.
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, i don't think you will see a boost, check your ram usage to see if its even full
<ordiclic> ok, thaï·’ks erUSUL
<Fezzler> says it works with Linux but I don't know
<Belial`> D3luSi0n4L, i would definitely upgrade to 1.5gigs anyway.
<D3luSi0n4L> Belial`: ok cool i will, thnaks
<Tongas> wendico: jajaja, ah ;p alright, i'll reset and try.. gracias =)
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: where do find cpu usage on linux?
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, Belial`, upgrading that old a machine would be a waste of money if you ask me
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: System>Admin>system monitor
<wendico> tongas it will work with all units xddd c$, d$ etc....
<Belial`> JodaZ, with ram as cheap as it is now, assuming he doesn't have the cash to get a new machine, i would definitely do it.
<Tongas> wendico: I think I get you, I'll go see if it works
<JodaZ> Belial`, i just want to make sure he doesn't believe the ram will make hd video actually play fine
<Belial`> oh, no...i'm not saying that.
<Belial`> i get what you mean.
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: im just experimenting and it'd be $40 for 1gb stick
<D3luSi0n4L> also right now
<Belial`> i just think he'll benefit all together because of it.
<Tongas> wendico: no se si te deje ir a fumar tu pucho jaja pero bueno, gracias jaja, adios
<D3luSi0n4L> lemme check what the hd playback deos to my usage
<D3luSi0n4L> brb
<wendico> tongas, xdddd i did, not worry, happy to help xdd
<Tongas> :)
<Belial`> JodaZ, i'd say his processor is the weak link.
<wendico> My probles is that my UNEXPANDED panel comes into the center of the screen instead of aligned to top or botton when i log in or reset panels, any help?
<JodaZ> Belial`, highlight him when you say that
<Belial`> JodaZ, D3luSi0n4L, i'd say his processor is the weak link.
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, i upgraded my amd1800+ a year or two back because it couldn't play hd video
<ArtArfon> wendico: Drag the panel to where you want it
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: Belial` ya it is, during regular playback - little to no change in ram, 93 - 99% on CPU
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: ya I ahve a desktop with a AMD Phenom II x4 940 / 6GB / Asus EN8800GT Top
<wendico> ARtArfon, so i do but it is a pain to do it every boot, any definitive solution?
<Aer> would using samba also allow me to set the comp up as a print server ? so i could print from another computer not connected to the printer through what i want as a media server in my living room ?
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: but i need to replace the video card so im stuck with this laptop for now
<Belial`> D3luSi0n4L, JodaZ, even my pentium m 760 2ghz is a little choppy sometimes with hd playback.
<D3luSi0n4L> JodaZ: i might just save the $40 and put it towards a new laptop
<richthegeek1> yes, flame me - ETA on 10.10?
 * LjL flames richthegeek1
 * richthegeek1 lols
<blakkheim> if you use vdpau you could even play back hd on an atom cpu
<ArtArfon> wendico: Doesnt it save to position of the panel ? /Then you have other issues.
<Aer> anyone please help me with a few questions i have about samba on ubuntu ? :(
<richthegeek1> sorry, i know it's annoying and it happens all the time every release day - just wondering if it's gonna be midnight PST or what?
<erUSUL> Aer: ask
<IdleOne> !party > richthegeek1
<ubottu> richthegeek1, please see my private message
<Ryen> !anyone | Aer
<ubottu> Aer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<erUSUL> richthegeek1: there are people that decides when; and they do not tell anybody ;P
<Aer> would i be able to using samba allow other computers to upload media/audio files to the ubuntu computer that i want as a server
<Seeker`> richthegeek1: its the same answer as every release date
<JodaZ> Belial`, a little choppy sometimes ? did you try playing 1080p high bitrate stuff yet ?
<D3luSi0n4L> ubotto can you send me the same pm?  I have the same question
<erUSUL> Aer: yes
<Aer> and also can samba be used to print
<erUSUL> Aer: again yes
<Aer> ok, thanks :)
<ArtArfon> I hope they have fixed the crashes and other things ive outlined as upstream.
<wendico> ArtArfon, it looks that it is saved the position so the right position is cheched on the panel properties but anyways if the EXPAND option is not checked the panel cames always in the middle of the screen
<erUSUL> !party > D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L, please see my private message
<JodaZ> D3luSi0n4L, its a bot, you can trigger it the same way it has been done
<wendico> i have the same problem in several computers with clean default installation
<sanduz2> are they waiting until midnight or something to release it? yesterday they updated the counter in the middle of the day
<D3luSi0n4L> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<eilgin> good night there
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<mark2010> evolution mail with meerkat, should i ask in +1 or here?
<Aer> I will install ubuntu on my old computer with samba then and see how it goes there seem to be a few guides on samba online so i'll give it a try now i know it can do what i need :)
<Belial`> JodaZ, mostly 720p. 1080p gets a little choppy. it can handle it for the most part. but this processor is the base for core duo, so it's held up well. but it's single core and 32bit.
<erUSUL> !samba > Aer
<ubottu> Aer, please see my private message
<ArtArfon> wendico: Aha, it should take the Shrunken panel and calcualte the left vs the right sizes and place it in the center of those values.
<trekkme> when logging into my ubuntu machine via ssh first thing i get displayed is landscape-sysinfo, thats nice. second thing displayed i f there are packages to be updated and if or a system restart is required, how do i get that info by a single command? restart
<frugi> when does the isos realease ?
<JodaZ> Belial`, i am not even sure my core 2 duo can handle everything...
<Fezzler> need help from sound and USB guru to get instrument to USB cable working under linux
<Aer> thanks
<ArtArfon> wendico: Aha, it should take the Shrunken panel and calculate the left vs the right sizes and place it in the center of those values. I can see how a a miscalc could happen there.
<Aer> on elast question if you dont mind its probably a noob question :( but im new to this "Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT." what is swat and do i need it for a home environment to be used as a media server hooked up to the tv ?
<Belial`> JodaZ, i'm guessing it all depends on the rip. i don't watch a lot of hd stuff on the laptop because i have an overheating problem.
<fasta> !ask | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ArtArfon> wendico: Bugreport it.
<eilgin> i've got a problem with my wifi connection : network-manager cannot have an IP address from the DHCP server on my *box
<wendico> artarfon, how do i bugreport it, ubuntu web page? im new to ubuntu
<ikonia> !bugs > wendico
<ubottu> wendico, please see my private message
<wendico> i guess nobody use unexpanded panels xddd
<fasta> Aer, SWAT is just the name for the web-interface.
<ArtArfon> wendico: google "ubuntu bug" i guess
<Newb`s> hello
<Newb`s> Is Ubuntu 10.10 out ?
<fasta> Aer, you don't need it, but it might be easier.
<pmp6nl> no
<JodaZ> Belial`, let me guess its a asus or acer laptop ? ^^
<wendico> thank you ikonia
<Fezzler> How can I trouble shoot the ST Lightsnake STUSBG10 instrument to USB cable that is not capturing sound or sending to onboard sound card for output, yet lsusb shows Ubuntu sees it?
<wendico> thanks artarfon
<Aer> so does swat give a GUI for samba using a web interface otherwise its done in terminal ?
<fasta> Aer, yes.
<ArtArfon> Aer: No, you dont need swat for that.
<Aer> hmm
<ArtArfon> wendico: No problem
<eilgin> i try to directly use /etc/network/interfaces but there's some issues if network-manager is running so...if anyone have some suggestions, i'll take :p
<Aer> cus this is my first time doing something like this so i need it easy till i can begin to understand whats happening etc :P
<Belial`> JodaZ, toshiba satellite m65. notorious for overheating. i think it might just need to be cleaned out. the heatsink collects a lot of dust. i also just checked sintel at 720p and it uses about 75% tops when there's a lot of action going on. around 60-65% otherwise.
<fasta> Aer, SWAT never saved me time.
<ArtArfon> Aer: MythTV, XBMC or something else will do
<Aer> hmm ok, thanks i will try without swat and see how it goes then :)
<fasta> Aer, just read the documentation very carefully.
<Aer> ok :)
<ArtArfon> :)
<Aer> thanks ArtArfon i will check them out :)
<ArtArfon> No problem
<jralmeida> ola gente alguem poderia me dar um suporte?
<Aer> thank you for your help guys i think only thing left for me now is to install ubuntu and find some online guides and read up and give it a try :P
<erUSUL> !es | jralmeida
<ubottu> jralmeida: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<JodaZ> Belial`, if 720p takes 60%, then 1080p at the same bitrate relative to the pixels won't play since its more than 2x increase in pixels
<erUSUL> jralmeida: ouch; perdoa
<erUSUL> !br | jralmeida
<ubottu> jralmeida: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ArtArfon> jralmeida: #ubuntu-br
<Aer> gonna go get started and install ubuntu on the old computer, thanks again, bye :)
<ArtArfon> Bye! :)
<Belial`> JodaZ, i'm not denying you're right. but i haven't had much trouble with 1080p when i've actually checked it. so i'm guessing there's a difference in bitrate.
<Belial`> JodaZ, i'm going to download sintel at 1080p and check
<wendico> mm, i use compiz and works owesome! may i have effects on my gnome panels??? i would like some Apple-Mac like effects on my panel icons (zoom on hover) how may i do that if is possible?
<ArtArfon> JodaZ: Some HD-ready hardware will lie to you as well.
<Bakoo> my USB mouse does not function with ubuntu, does anyone know how to fix this?
<pradeep_> pls my  memory is 100% usage
<Oer> wendico install compiz effects extra
<daniel_tree> I use ubuntu 10.10Rc...can I get back 10.04 window border ? I like that one more..
<pradeep_> is the any problem with that
<JodaZ> Belial`, online 1080p is mostly lower bitrate, you might wana try a real blueray
<morpheuspr_> alright ive been looking for everything online.  my built in cam on laptop does not work on skype at all but works on browser ustream.tv, etc....
<Oer> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<JodaZ> ArtArfon, hd ready just means 720p...
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Its most likely just cashed ram. Free mem + cached mem == free mem
<morpheuspr_> i dont know what else to do and i really dont want to switch partitions to windows for this
<wendico> Oer: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, how do i do that
<JodaZ> ArtArfon, also, if the gpu does the video decoding and for some codec or software reason it can't, well...
<Oer> wendico yes, it gives hoover over and preview options
<Muelli> morpheuspr_: Well. I'd say skype is non-free software so we can't do anything about that. You might want to consider using a Jabber client for Audio/Video chats. I.e. gajim-0.14.
<ubuntu__> hi
<wendico> Oer: Owesome Thank you!
<gonzaloaf> hi, isn't still possible to mount /boot in a logical volume?
<ArtArfon> JodaZ: Yes, but in certain circumstanses the herts level, perhaps only at about 60 Hertz wont allow for the outligned pixel-density
<morpheuspr_> Muelli, jabber works with skype contacts?
<KenBW2_2> What time is Ubuntu due to be released tomorrow?
<erUSUL> KenBW2_2: nobody knows
<JodaZ> ArtArfon, wat...
<Seeker`> KenBW2_2: some time
<erUSUL> !party > KenBW2_2
<ubottu> KenBW2_2, please see my private message
<Oer> wendico like play video, and more.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: "free -m"
<wendico> Oer wow, i dont know if i could run so much extra on my atom processor xdddd
<ArtArfon> JodaZ: It can be a miscalculation.
<pradeep_> cached is 821
<ArtArfon> wendico: The playstations have those :)
<wendico> :)
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: "+" :)
<morpheuspr_> Muelli, how does jabber work?
<Tweaky> hi. anyone know of a good graphic equalizer for ubuntu?
<wendico> then this small computers are so good and so cheap i will not want another laptop xdddd
<Muelli> morpheuspr_: With XMPP. See jabber.org.
<erUSUL> Tweaky: there is a pulseaudio equalizer. aviable in a ppa for lucid
<pradeep_> cached 1001772
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: gtalk uses xmpp too
<Tweaky> erUSUL: Thank You
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: free + cached ==
<Muelli> morpheuspr_: in fact, empathy, the default (?) Ubuntu Jabber client, should support audio/video chats as well.
<wendico> im very picky with details, anyones knows a way to start TomboyNotes minimized or may tell me another notes program that will run on boot minimized to notification area?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, stil the same
<erUSUL> wendico: add the tomboy applet to one of the panels
<morpheuspr_> Muelli, but can i video chat with skype user cause they all use windows and skype:(
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Thats the amount of usable ram available to applications on your system
<wendico> may i use a mail program like evolution that will also be started on boot minimiced to notification envelope icon?
<fasta> morpheuspr_, yes, you can.
<morpheuspr_> oh ok
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Not possible unless you have no free ram at all
<erUSUL> !skype | morpheuspr_
<ubottu> morpheuspr_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Muelli> morpheuspr_: *shrug* Tell them to use Jabber. They might actually do by usnig Google Talk.
<fasta> morpheuspr_, all the open-source stuff doesn't work in that area.
<wendico> erUsul: but this will duplicate the tomboy icon, will not?
<erUSUL> wendico: nope; works here
<adamonline45> Hi!  I have a problem with mdadm and my RAID 5 array.  If I mdadm -e one drie it says it's the only good one and that the others are failty/removed. Another says it can't find the md suporblock.  The third says 3 drives are in active/sync, but only lists 2 devices.
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  my system comes with 4gb of ram
<morpheuspr_> i know i just they were as geeky as me
<wendico> erusul: thanks i try
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: "cached is 821" Megabytes of RAM doesnt seem bad. How much is buffered ?
<fasta> Muelli, which OSS application actually works for video under Ubuntu?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: "cached is 821" Megabytes of RAM free doesnt seem bad. How much is buffered ?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: And what is reported as total ram ?
<morpheuspr_> fasta, how do i setup to talk to skype users
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, my ram is using 512 but my processors are both on 100%
<Muelli> fasta: video chat? gajim, empathy, probably Ekiga.
<Muelli> fasta: and apparently firefox with that Google plugin.
<pradeep_> am using htop
<fasta> Muelli, The latter two do not work.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: use top
<D3luSi0n4L> brb later!
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: install skype in ubuntu
<wendico> erUSUL: Perfect, just do not add the applet with tomboynotes running :)
<Blue1> !md5sum | blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: use "free -m"
<fasta> morpheuspr_, just install skype under Linux; it works.
<erUSUL> wendico: ok ^.^
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, i did like 500 times but i cant get my cam to work
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: And what is reported as total ram ?
<morpheuspr_> fasta, it doesnt for me
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: version of ubuntu ?
<bleepbloop> syntax highlighting was not included in the version of vim improved that I have, is there a way that I can add just syntax highlighting?
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, 10.04 64bit
<fasta> morpheuspr_, you first have to make sure your cam works independently of course.
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: and webcam works in other apps?
<fasta> morpheuspr_, for my laptop it worked out of the box.
<wendico> wow now my ubuntu looks more like MY ubuntu :P thank you all ! !
<pradeep_> iptotal is using 96%
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: cheese for instance
<morpheuspr_> yes
<morpheuspr_> cheese works
<pradeep_> of cpu
<morpheuspr_> browsers work
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Youre in Nigeria ?
<morpheuspr_> ustream,stickam etc
<pradeep_> yes
<morpheuspr_> guvviewer works
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  yes i am
<morpheuspr_> the only thing that doesnt work is camorama
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: launch skype from a terminal like this « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype »
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Hah, cool
<fasta> morpheuspr_, and it doesn't work in Skype? That's odd.
<pradeep_> why do you ask
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Your name sounds like India
<anthon> ubuntu offtopic? cant vremember
<_F-117> oR
<_F-117> HAL
<Jef91> Is there a way I can make it so default users can mount internal media without entering the root password?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, yea cos i have indian friends
<_F-117> oR
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, nothing happens
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Aha, neat.
<shauno> bleepbloop: I believe you have to install the package 'vim'  (the default is provided by vim-tiny, and removes some stuff to achieve that -tiny)
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, so i guess iptotal is using up my cpu
<anthon> please ubuntu offtopic
<erUSUL> Jef91: make an entry for that media in fstab. add "user" to the options field
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: webcam still does not work ?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Close it down and check "top" and "free -m"
<erUSUL> !fstab | Jef91
<ubottu> Jef91: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<_F-117> press F1
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, give me the actual command
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: and with « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so  skype
<erUSUL> ?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  how do i kill that process
<bleepbloop> shauno: yeah, I was just thinking maybe I could get around that, since all I want right now is syntax highlighting :-p
<morpheuspr_> it loads but i get error
<ArtArfon> MashPotato: Will you produce fries ? :)
<_F-117> pkill -9 pid
<Jef91> erusul any other way? I'd like it to be auto added for all internal media (which change often)
<bleepbloop> shauno: do I need to uninstall vim-tiny ?
<morpheuspr_> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<MashPotato> ArtArfon: ew fries :<
<ArtArfon> MashPotato: Perhaps a good stew then :)
<shauno> bleepbloop: I don't recall to be honest, it's been a while.  I believe it should take care of it itself tho
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: gnome-system-monitor or killall -9 NameOfProgram
<anthon> any one know the right use of letters in formulating the search word for ubuntu of topic?
<MashPotato> ArtArfon: I just happen to know how to make a really tasty Potato stew, but it's, you know, in the middle of the night :P
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, i get an error when testing cam on options
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL,  , request 133, minor 18, error code 8 BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: If the program takes up 100% CPU, how can you be using it ?
<n8w> hey
<ArtArfon> MashPotato: Neat! I want some! :)
<n8w> ive updated to 10.10RC but it doesnt give me any options to upgrade to the final rls
<shauno> !ot | anthon
<ubottu> anthon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ArtArfon> MashPotato: Can you FAX me some ?
<ArtArfon> HAHA
<anthon> yhanks man:)
<bleepbloop> shauno: yeah, I guess if I run into problems due to it, I can always deinstall vim-tiny later. Thanks!
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: :S sorry can not help further
<MashPotato> ArtArfon: just grab yourself some instant stew at your local walmart (assuming you're american. LOL)
<wendico> pradeep actually a nepali name, isnt it?
<bazhang> MashPotato, ArtArfon #ubuntu-offtopic
<ArtArfon> MashPotato: Im Swedish, but i had a fax 15 years ago :P
<MashPotato> ArtArfon: fair enough
<MashPotato> bazhang: k
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, i dont get it and it kills me thst i have to switch partitions to use skype
<ArtArfon> bazhang: Yes ballshang
<geneiros> hi there everyone...
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, at least on video calling
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: well i can say that it works for many people ...
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  thank you killed both gwibber service and iptotal
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: No problem
<pradeep_> the cpu seems to be stable now
<GregValheru> ppl, although i got an answer on how to change my hostname, I'm now a tad confused - how am I supposed to make changes to /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts since both are read-only? do I have to log as a diff user?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: :)
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, i dont get it if i open cheese or guvviewer i can use and record and everything
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, how did you know i was nigerian do you have any nigerian friends
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: you are sure you have the last aviable version of skype for ubuntu ?
<ArtArfon> GregValheru: You have to alter the file NetworkManager reads from. /etc/sysconfig/network HOSTNAME= perhaps
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, yes ive downloaded it like 5 times now i dont know. whats the latest version?
<erkan^> erUSUL, ?
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: that's in redhat derivatives ... isn't it?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: I looked up your ip because it didnt make sence at the time. No, i dont have any nigerian friends atm.
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: Naah, its kind of dependanty on how the dist packagers compiled NetworkManager.
<pradeep_> ok
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: Feel free to pitch in
<xorger> is 10.10 out yet
<shauno> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<erUSUL> GregValheru: they are not read only; you have to use sudo to edit them
<erkan^> where, xorger ?
<xorger> in a mirror
<ArtArfon> Ive been runing Maverick for a month, seems quite ok.
<erUSUL> GregValheru: i.e. « gksudo gedit /etc/hosts »
<erkan^> releases.ubuntu.com ?
<blakkheim> s/gksudo gedit/sudo vim
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: the most important part is setting the hostname in /etc/hosts (/etc/hostname doesnt seem to matter nowdays)
<geneiros> does the plymouth have been fixed for maverick with nvidia cards?
<erUSUL> morpheuspr_: according to website is 2.1.081-1
<GregValheru> erUSUL, ty will ty it.
<erkan^> I can not found a official version, xorger :|
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a problem. I just create a bew partition on my HD but I can't seem to be able to access it, to copy files onto it etc. Can anybody help please?
<erUSUL> !hostname | ArtArfon
<ubottu> ArtArfon: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<morpheuspr_> erUSUL, yup i have that one
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: If networkmanager is used itll rewrite the changes made to /etc/hosts, so its important to make the changes where networkmanager reads the system hostname and later changes this file.
<wendico> so people, what do you do to have a decent flash performance?? do you keep a windows installation to watch your flash videos and play you flash videogames??
<giampiero> Hello, I've got a problem. I just create a bew partition on my HD but I can't seem to be able to access it, to copy files onto it etc. Can anybody help please?
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: Ive been using Linux from 15 years, i make my own dists and i code for debian/you as well as all other dists. Was that required ?
<rypervenche> I wanted to install Chromium and I see in apt-get install chromium that there are a few additional things. Is it wise to do "sudo apt-get install chromium-*" ?
<ArtArfon> for
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: what?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  wow thats great 25yrs is no joke man
<dmatt> giampiero: how are you trying to access it? did you format it?
<wendico> i there a movement allready i can joint wich is asking adobe to make a good flash player for linux?
<ArtArfon> "<erUSUL> !hostname | ArtArfon" ? /nm
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: 15
<quietone> trying to use an sd card on dell. i gather there should be something "SD" in the output of lspci. What if there isn't?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, am a network guy but i use cisco router in my work place but i cant manage my bandwith
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: well this /etc/hostname doesnt seem to matter nowdays
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: is not accurate at least in ubuntu.
<fasta> wendico, money is the only thing that works.
<pradeep_> which has been very challenging
<fasta> wendico, or stop using Flash.
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: but i meant no offence...
<giampiero> dmatt: I'm accessing it through Gigolo, it is formatted ext4
<fasta> wendico, that said, Flash works fine for me.
<wendico> but this isnt a solution that help me, neither help to get a flash for linux
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: It doesnt, its cosmetic... on most dists. Maybe networkmanager does the right thing now, to read and use this instead of the, hmm also correct place as defined by standards...
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: None taken :)
<wendico> u may have a quad core and 4gb ram and a owesome graphic card xd
<wendico> i use a netbook
<wendico> :)
<rypervenche> Whenever I install a program, should I add "-*" to the end of the name of the program? I believe I remember someone telling me about this, but I'm not sure.
<wendico> only extreme computer performance makes flash work good
<erUSUL> ArtArfon: the factoid is there for a reason. if the hostnames do not match sudo may not work. no sudo in ubuntu cripples it becouse root account is not enabled
<fasta> wendico, ah, ok.
<fasta> wendico, I don't know those particular pains :)
<wendico> that said, it doesnt work godd for you either, it could perform better and use less resources xddd
<fasta> wendico, I don't like Flash from a security point of view.
<dmatt> giampiero: i read that gigolo is for accessing remote systems, why do you use it for local partition? just open it in any file browser
<wendico> i dont like it from many points of view either, but they made us need it
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, what are the benefit of ubuntu over other distro cos it seems it so easy
<wendico> for video and gaming on webpages
<pradeep_> to use unlike rpm distros
<wendico> nobody uses other thing than flash
<ArtArfon> erUSUL: Yes, to change both places is the most correct action.
<wendico> i will try to burn adobe company lol
<Adam1213> when will the next version of ubunutu  be released - what time in what timezone ...
<bazhang> !party > Adam1213
<ubottu> Adam1213, please see my private message
<giampiero> dmatt: which file browser?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: I cant see that ubuntu is better or worse then any other dist. But its nice.
<sprung> "nice"?
<sprung> Ubuntu rules
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: If i use a dist its very good.
<ArtArfon> And i use Maverick atm
<dmatt> giampiero: nautilus... or open it in places menu
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, but u build your own distro tooo
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Im chatting from a Fedora12 box now, i laos run several other dists.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Yes
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Im chatting from a Fedora12 box now, i also run several other dists.
<ArtArfon> Typo
<new_> hi all
<ArtArfon> Hi
<giampiero> dmatt: I'm using Xubuntu, so I should possibly use Thunar, should be the equivalent of Nautilus. But I can't see it through Tunar. I used Gpart to create the partition. Maybe it's not a local partition?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: One thing that could be better with ubuntu atm is more care for servers.
<rypervenche> Hey guys, I want to install Chromium, should I use "sudo apt-get install chromium-*" or without the dash and asterisk?
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, how on your vm or what ???
<pradeep_> new_, hi
<erUSUL> rypervenche: no -* needed
<Tynach> rypervenche, depends on if you want to install a game called Chromium.
<dmatt> giampiero: it is definitely local run "sudo fdisk -l" to see all local partitions
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, ok
<rypervenche> erUSUL, So it is unwise to ever use that?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: No, i dont use any vm as i feel they could cloud my judgement.
<Tynach> Chromium by itself is the game Chromium.
<Tynach> chromium-browser is the web browser.
<kirill> are there a drivers support channel on this irc?
<erUSUL> rypervenche: you shoud not need globs for installing programs.
<pradeep_> ArtArfon,  i tried sharing my internet on ubuntu but found it diffcult and also installing squid heard it is a good enhancer sorry am asking to many question
<el_seano> ha, wow.  That sounds like a disaster waiting to happen.
<rypervenche> Tynach, Ooooo, touché, I didn't realize that. Thanks.
<rypervenche> erUSUL, Ok thanks :)
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: USe firestarter, use gadmin-squid
<Tynach> No problem :)
<lorenzo> Hola a todos
<pradeep_> i mean on a server level and not gui interface
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Sharing internet isnt harder then answering 2-3 questions with firestarter
<giampiero> dmatt: ok, let's say it's local. Why can't I save file onto it?
<lorenzo> Hola
<erUSUL> !ics > pradeep_
<ubottu> pradeep_, please see my private message
<Igmu> I thought Chrome was the browser, Chromium was the OS
<erUSUL> !es | lorenzo
<ubottu> lorenzo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dmatt> giampiero: most likely because it is not mounted
<pradeep_> but firestarter is a gui
<Tynach> Chromium is the open source core of Chrome.
<ArtArfon> Oh !the Magnum song! :)
<pradeep_> so how do i implement on a server which is gui
<ArtArfon> rocks
<Igmu> besides the Chromium game, of course
<Tynach> Right.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Rephrase-...
<Tynach> The chromium game is now called "Chromium-BSU", but the package called "chromium" is a transitional package to "chromium-bsu".
<ArtArfon> Chromium BSU rocks! Like Salamander! :)
<rypervenche> How do you all feel about using closed-source vs. open-source ?
<pradeep_> which is not gui
<pradeep_> i mean firestarter
#ubuntu 2010-10-10
<Tynach> I don't mind using closed source.
<Tynach> I prefer open source, though.
<dmatt> giampiero: when you know correct device name for partition for exmaple /dev/sda3, iti si possible mount it and subsequently use it
<giampiero> dmatt: Gigolo shows it as mounted
<scott_ino> rypervenche, not really a good topic of conversation in rooms like this ;) but I prefer open source
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Well, either do it with commands and get a bad overlook or install xorg and perhaps gnome.
<Tynach> Anyway, reason I came here...
<scott_ino> I'd like if they made more linux versions of closed source software though, that way people who swear by program X can still use it
<giampiero> dmatt: how sould I mount it anyway?
<rypervenche> scott_ino, Yeah I was going to add a comment at the end saying if it's going to get me kicked to let me know and I'd shut up. I'm still rather new to irc :X Shutting up.
<Tynach> The Disk Utility (who's creators are RedHat) shows my partitions, but will not let me create or destroy partitions on my hard drive.
<tucemiux> My laptop is hosed, I cant boot into it, using a rescue CD,   I have a directory that is encrypted and was being used for my "/home", how can I mount it manually using a rescue CD so I can get data off of it?
<pradeep_> i heard gui are not usually good on servers ?
<scott_ino> rypervenche, i mean i guess it's somewhat valid, I could care less.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Hard to watch iptables with iptables -Ln etc
<Tynach> GParted, simply says that there's no partitions at all on my hard drive, and tells me to completely reformat.
<scott_ino> pradeep_, doesn't really matter, but generally the less you have to deal with the better
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Depends on who you ask.
<geneiros> hi there,
<Blue1> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<geneiros> does ubuntu 10.10 support i3 i5 i7 super low frequency mode (SuperLFM)
<geneiros> ??
<pradeep_> ok then i see
<ArtArfon> scott_ino: Generally people would like to visualize what they are doing. GUIs are good at that i think.
<Tynach> I posted on Ubuntu Forums, but nobody's even LOOKED at my topic. I'm a bit worried I found a bug, with no workaround.
<pradeep_> someone told me a good linux admin should be using gui
<scott_ino> ArtArfon, agreed, just stating that it sometimes adds one more thing to worry about
<Tynach> My Linux teacher (I'm taking a Linux class) told me that if you have a server, you should only VERY rarely use the GUI.
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: Use what works solidly.
<aeon-ltd> pradeep_: what you use doesn't make you a good or bad admin, its what you know, and application of what you know
<pradeep_> at all cos i earn server in production environment don't use gui
<Tynach> Full details of my problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591704
<pradeep_> hmmm i feel better now
<Tynach> I've no idea what to do. Any help?
<aeon-ltd> pradeep_: its sounds like a kiddie remark who thinks its l33t to use command line, frankly sometimes cli fails and things, e.g. partition managment - gparted completely owns over any cli method
<pradeep_> cos i went to a site
<sheila> What is the command in terminal to switch the window buttons to the other side thanks
<erUSUL> !controls | sheila
<ubottu> sheila: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Tynach> GParted seriously FAILS at what my issue is.
<pradeep_> and their servers was strictly cli so i wanted to install a gui
<pradeep_> but they refused so i missed the job
<sheila> erUSUL, thanks
<dmatt> !mount|giampiero
<ubottu> giampiero: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ArtArfon> scott_ino: Agreed, but it can also be a timesaver and much more. We all started out using config files, but if someone is a genoius or something at those and then makes a gui for this server and its even more secure then some lazy admins would make their confs then id wanna use that gui :)
<erUSUL> sheila: you're wellcome
<manishe_> hi. It's there any channel op?
<billy__> pradeep_: Linux just doesn't have the full set of GUI tools neewded to do the job properly
<BlackX> remove te extended particion and then create another one with 2 logical
<rypervenche> Does anyone have experience with Chromium?
<erUSUL> manishe_: why?
<erUSUL> rypervenche: i use it
<Ryen> !anyone | rypervenche
<ubottu> rypervenche: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pradeep_> rypervenche, i use chrome
<scott_ino> rypervenche, yes if you're talking about the browser
<ArtArfon> scott_ino: Take BIND as an example. Its been adviced againt using it in a non-chroot environment over the years, yet debian/ubuntu has that usage by default. Take gadmin-bind, gui... Itll chroot by default.
<rypervenche> erUSUL, Have you found many differences between it and Chrome?
<BlackX> Tynach,  remove te extended particion and then create another one with 2 logical
<erUSUL> rypervenche: never used crhome
<EvilCoder> Hello everyone.
<BlackX> hi
<scott_ino> ArtArfon, yes but people who are doing that kind of stuff should know what they're doing ;)
<pradeep_> hi EvilCoder
<Tynach> Alright, I suppose I can try that.
<ArtArfon> scott_ino: Hehe, but they dont more often then they do ;)
<EvilCoder> I am using ubuntu 10.04 desktop, now i want to use as a server, how i can remove the desktop ?
<BlackX> with Gparted Tynach
<ArtArfon> scott_ino: Hard or Easy ... hmm... 95% choose easy
<aeon-ltd> EvilCoder: just remove xorg, and lots of orphans should appear and remove those aswell
<scott_ino> ArtArfon, agreed ;)
<ArtArfon> :)
<izinucs> EvilCoder: you don't have to if you don't want to.  what do you want to do with the server? serve web pages?
<ArtArfon> bbiab
<Tynach> BlackX, GParted says that drive is 100% blank.
<Bluetje[NL]> Good evening everybody (or morning / afternoon) depending where you are ofcourse :)
<BlackX> remove the ext part that u first create
<wendico> or goodnight in my case xdd
<Dominiks> Same
<Bluetje[NL]> haha :) nn wendico :)
<BlackX> and then make the 2 with 2 logical
<Tynach> I don't want to reformat and/or repartition the entire drive.
<spence> can someone answer this:
<spence> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/created-several-pages-but-not-showing-up-in-theme-why?replies=1#post-1731961
<Bluetje[NL]> kinda feels wrong to drop in here and start asking questions straight away , but ive been stuck with this thing for the entire night and i just cant seem to figure it out :(
<Tynach> Windows is on there, with valuable information.
<spence> OOPS
<spence> wrong channel
<devslash> does anyone here use ubuntu in virtualbox  ?
<Muelli> !anyone | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<phil_in_london> Bluetje[NL] thats the point of the channel :)
<izinucs> devslash: I have
<BlackX> Tynach,  u was wanting to delete 2 logical partitions inside an extended partition
<Bluetje[NL]> hehe i know phil :) , but i mean i dont know all of you yet ;p and for me it would only be fair if you guys help me out i become a "steady" one in the channel to help the rest out aswell :)
<Tynach> I already deleted the two logical partitions inside the extended partition.
<Bluetje[NL]> i use ubuntu sometimes in vmware/virtualbox devs , whats up
<Tynach> But, it will not let me create new partitions.
<wendico> this ubottu is very clever :)
<Tynach> Nor will it let me delete any other partitions.
<BlackX> Tynach,  how many partition do u have in the extendes
<devslash> izinucs: i installed 10.10 and after it finished installing it says "unknown version of the X Windows system installed. Not installing X Windows System drivers
<Tynach> That is with the RedHat Disk Utility.
<izinucs> devslash: did it drop you to a command prompt?
<devslash> izinucs: i mean i get that when i install the guest additions
<Tynach> I say how many I have on the forum post I linked to.
<TheBoredClub> I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu. My system crashes about 2-3 times per day on my 9 year old machine. What happens is that the screen goes black then shows a blinking underscore as it does when the BIOS are loading, then goes black again and the top half the the screen starts blinking vertical white stripes and I have to power the machine off and back on to use it again. If anyone has...
<TheBoredClub> ...heard of this problem before I'd really like it fixed.
<Bluetje[NL]> Dev, does it work when you ignore the guest addition ?
<Tynach> 4 currently, used to be 6.
<izinucs> devslash: ah.. could be they are not compatible with the 10.10 version.. did you also try the 10.04 release?
<Bluetje[NL]> virtualbox tends to be a bit sloppy on updating the guest additions
<linux_probe> devslash~ http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1157-install-guest-addition-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat-fix
<devslash> Bluetje[NL]: it works but the resolution is only 800x600
<EvilCoder> I am using ubuntu 10.04 desktop, now i want to use as a server, how i can remove the desktop ?
<Bluetje[NL]> ah probe beat me XD
<Bluetje[NL]> damn you probe ;p your to quick with google
<chris2> so? is ubuntu 10.10 on yet? :D
<linux_probe> >_>
<izinucs> EvilCoder: you didn't answer before.. but you can have your machine as a server without eliminating the desktop.. would you want that?
<linux_probe> lrn to google ?
<Muelli> EvilCoder: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Bluetje[NL]> for me : i has a intel 915m (i know crapcard in this lappie) and ive been trying to get direct3d up and running (to play some older games like max payne , dungeon keeper etc in wine)
<EvilCoder> izinucs : I have less memory , so i want to remove the desktop
<Bluetje[NL]> now for some reason every game it try just crashes saying theres no direct3d :(
<devslash> linux_probe: thanks
<EvilCoder> Muelli : thanks or the help, lemme try
<phil_in_london> Bluetje[NL] why wouldn't you dual boot and save the headache?
<ArtArfon> TheBoredClub: Yes, your graphics card driver is bad. Set /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use " Driver "vesa" " instead.
<Bluetje[NL]> its an old laptop and i would love to swap over to fulltime linux if possible
<izinucs> EvilCoder: ok.. then Muelli 's suggestion is correct but I'd do it like this.. sudo apt-get -remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-server
<Bluetje[NL]> im still half a learner sometimes and im getting a lot better at it :) , glxinfo says i have direct rendering etc
<ArtArfon> TheBoredClub: Theres a workaround for it that involves installing a new kernel and driver
<Muelli> izinucs: apt-get install ubuntu-destop- ubuntu-server might actually work :)
<ArtArfon> TheBoredClub: Happened on my IBM Netvista also.
<phil_in_london> Bluetje[NL] I wouldn't know about that stuff, I've never played games on the computer.
<Bluetje[NL]> it was just my first test to be fair =] . my main pc still runs windows (shames :$)
<izinucs> Muelli: apt-get "remove ubuntu-desktop" && apt-get install ubuntu-server.. it removes one then installs the other.
<Y_Ichiro> how do i go to another tab in irssi?
<Y_Ichiro> without typing /join
<Muelli> izinucs: so should my suggestion but in one command.
<izinucs> Y_Ichiro: alt+1-9
<izinucs> Muelli: you can separate commands with &&
<Muelli> izinucs: wow. You can also shove a shovel up your throat. But you can as well tell apt-get to install one package and remove some other.
<izinucs> Y_Ichiro: or Alt+right/left arrow
<izinucs> Muelli: ??  that's a very strange comment..
<kennethsime1> release party?
<ArtArfon> izinucs: Are you a bot ?
<izinucs> ArtArfon: why would you ask that? no
<Muelli> izinucs: I know, good you realised that you made a strange comment, too.
<ArtArfon> izinucs: 23*5 , + 3 == ?
<BlackX> 118
<izinucs> yep
<ArtArfon> Lol
<pradeep_> ArtArfon, how do you discover bots
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: I eat them
<BlackX> lol
<pradeep_> i think his statement was direct
<pradeep_> lol
<izinucs> ArtArfon: I'm sitting here watching Fringe so maybe some of it has rubbed off :)
<pradeep_> lets get back to linux ubuntu
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, are you from india ?
<izinucs> pradeep_: yep
<Omen_20> Where did the bookmark feature in Banshee go?
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, izinucs heheheehhe nope
<pradeep_> cos of my name
<ArtArfon> BlackX, izinucs, pradeep_: Im watching my fridge cool a beer for me :)
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, yeah
<pradeep_> am truly Nigerian, Africa
<pradeep_> home of ubuntu hehehehe
<ariakus> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, I thought ubuntu was from South Africa
<pradeep_> yea
<pradeep_> south africa
<pradeep_> but it is still africa
<ariakus> what means popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"?
<ArtArfon> ariakus: The beta works kind of nicely. Upgrade and update and youll have the Maverick..
<pradeep_> looking towards using a kde based distro
<pradeep_> ?
<ArtArfon> ariakus: Although, maybe wait to get the real coolness of it all.
<Baba_B00ie> is there a command from the command line to list directories what the file system is ?
<ArtArfon> pradeep_: kde reaks
<ArtArfon> :)
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, kubuntu ???
<izinucs> pradeep_: I like kubuntu
<Ken8521> i like telling my mother in law kubuntu is awesome
<ariakus> Baba_B00ie: mount?
<Baba_B00ie> ariakus, mount just mounts right? it won't display directory structure and tell you the file system or does it ?
<Matson> is there an app or tool that will take a directory of images and create thumbnails (like with convert) and make an index.html so they can be viewed easily online?
<izinucs> Baba_B00ie: sudo fdisk -l will give you the drives/partitions and file systems..
<Matson> I've already got the webserver running, just basically need the thumbnails, and making the html pages, showing the thumbnails and linking to the images
<ariakus> Baba_B00ie: it will report the mount points, isn't it what u wannt?
<ariakus> Matson: do it unixway
<izinucs> Baba_B00ie: mount -l will show all mounted partitions
<Matson> ariakus: ls | xargs ... > index.html ?
<Matson> sigh
<Doonz> hey guys. Im trying to get apache2 to listen on a different port. But it will not work other than on port 80. no firewalls or anything blocking me
<Baba_B00ie> ariakus, izinucs, thanks. no i was looking for a command that would actually give you a listing of files and directories. and also tell you the file system type. something similar to midnight commander maybe.
<Matson> how can use convert to batch process a bunch of files to make mid and thumbnail sizes?
<ariakus> !don't work
<mbroeker> Doonz, edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<izinucs> Matson: imagemagick will do that .. look for the morgrify or convert commands
<ariakus> Matson: imagemagic?
<cwr> hi
<Doonz> mbroeker: but what line
<Matson> got imagemagic
<wendico> wow!!! installing compiz extra effects solved my panels issue, i cannot belive it!!!
<izinucs> ariakus: imagemagick.. it's a cli image manipulation program
<Baba_B00ie> or something like 'tree'
<mbroeker> Doonz, first, edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf and try that
<Matson> izinucs: what is morgrify ?
<cwr> is it possible to build a amd64 package on a 386 system?
<Doonz> nm i see it now
<mbroeker> Doonz, eg, switch to another port and restart apache2
<pradeep_> wvdial is such a nice to tool
<soreau> wendico: What panel issue?
<Doonz> right at the top missed it in the header
<pradeep_> just that it is not as fast as the other
<fasta> cwr, yes, but don't ask me how.
<cwr> :)
<izinucs> Matson: I use it to shrink the size of jpg's to whatever I want..
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, they don't use wifi networks in Nigeria yet ?
<ariakus> 'transmogrify' is a joke name fi=r magical transformation
<izinucs> Matson: it's part of the imagemagick suite of tools
<jupitor> 88888888877777766666666666666666666666666666666666
<pradeep_> ofcos they do and why do you ask?
<wendico> Soreau: compiz unexpanded panels came in the center of the screen instead of in the desired position when rebooting or reseting panels, same problem in many computers
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, what are you using wvdial for ?
<pradeep_> atm am using mtn dongle
<izinucs> Matson: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php
<wendico> soreau just installing the extraefects solved the problem even though i havent enabled any of them yet
<ariakus> iz libreoffice in reros now alredy?
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, sometime is difficult connecting the mtn dongle so i use wvdial to connect or i have to keep trying continuosly
<soreau> wendico: What panel? Do you have a screenshot of it misbehaving? (and one of correct behavior?) Did you test this only happens while compiz is running?
<peto_> bye
<ariakus> f...ng keyboard
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, or do you have a better way to connect modems
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, is wifi internet access in Nigeria expensive
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, cos i normlly use network manager
<pradeep_> very very expensive
<wendico> no soreau but i can reproduce the effect any time since i have it in at least 4 computers, i will make a bugreport about it
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, I have not used a modem in a long time I live in the USA
<pradeep_> tariffs are crazy here
<Tynach> I'm in the LiveCD for Ubuntu, and I'm having the same issues with GParted and Disk Utility as before.
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, oh i c
<Tynach> I think it's interesting that Ubuntu has both partitioning programs installed by default.
<ariakus> !persistance
<izinucs> pradeep_: you trying to get it to work?  is it usb?
<Maka> Greetings, I am having a problem after upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10rc. Everything seemed to go fine, rebooted after update, boots fine.. comes to login, i log in just fine, then i hear ubuntu sound, see purple background, but no gnome menu's show up. i can see and move the mouse cursor. I can ctl-alt-f1 to a command prompt and navigate via command prompt just fine.. just no gnome2 gui.
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, it's mostly paid or open wifi networks most people hop on or they use cellular networks
<soreau> wendico: Also confirming that removing extra plugins package breaks it again (because somehow I doubt installing this package alone could fix any panel)
<pradeep_> izinucs, yes
<gilaniali> how do i just check the timeazone and not change it using dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jrib> Maka: see if it happens with a new user
<wendico> soreau this i will confirm right now, since i have being fighting this problem one week xd
<jrib> Maka: but move to #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<wendico> i uninstall now
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, Are Android and iPhone's popular in Nigeria ?
<Maka> jrib, ok i will try that and come back and then come back to ubuntu+1 .. thank you :)
<ariakus> its 10 october already
<izinucs> pradeep_: after plugging it in go to a terminal and type "dmesg" (no quotes).. at the end will show the modem being recognized and most likely give you the mount point for it.
<pradeep_> actually this is a GSM network am using and i subscribe for a days plan which is about 3.50 dollars
<pradeep_> i.e 24hrs
<Matson> command :  ls *.JPG | XARG-exec echo []\; convert -scale 20% [] mid/[].20p.JPG
<bazhang> !ot > pradeep_
<ubottu> pradeep_, please see my private message
<Gnurdux> dammit
<wendico> soreau, uninstalling, rebooting and i tell u in a minute
<izinucs> pradeep_: ah.. not an old fashioned dialup modem?
<soreau> wendico: ok
<Gnurdux> so google chrome unstable lets you view PDFs in the browser, which is great
<pradeep_> yes they are but almost useless though black berry is the most popular here
<jrib> Matson: ask a question
<Gnurdux> unfortunately, it makes my browser crash with a newer version of chrome
<izinucs> pradeep_: still dmesg should give you the mount point for the usb device despite what it is.
<Gnurdux> but google-chrome beta doesnt support it at all
<Gnurdux> i nee to downgrade to an older unstable
<pradeep_> nope it is huwaei
<Gnurdux> google doesnt have fucking directory listings on their download server, so i cnat see a list of older versions
<Matson> jrib: I did earlier, that's the answer in case anyone wanted it
<Seeker`> !language | Gnurdux
<ubottu> Gnurdux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MaverickOne> !language | Gnurdux
<jrib> Matson: that's a pretty silly way to do that
<soreau> jrib: <Matson> how can use convert to batch process a bunch of files to make mid and thumbnail sizes?
<Gnurdux> oh ok, sorry
<Matson> jrib: how would you do it?
 * Gnurdux is highly irritated though
<jrib> Matson: I wouldn't bother with xarg or piping ls output...
<ariakus> which GUI mail client in Lucis or Maverick supports GMail IMAP?
<Matson> ok
<soreau> Matson: Yea, parsing ls output is generally a bad idea
<Matson> I've always had issues doing commands like this - what is a better way?
<ariakus> Matson: find easier
<soreau> ariakus: evolution?
<ariakus> soreau: no
<TwoD> ariakus: yes it does
<ArtArfon> ariakus: Enable the module for it..
<faris> hey
<ariakus> evolution has modules?
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, at the moment I am google earthing Lagos, Nigeria on Ubuntu Linux
<faris> what`s kind of chat that?
<ArtArfon> ariakus: Yes
<pradeep_> izinucs, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xFfJdNmA that is the output there
<Matson> ariakus: find is a deep morass of command programming on the command line
<Matson> I find
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, okay
<jrib> Matson: well for converting images I'm pretty sure mogrify itself is enough to batch process
<ArtArfon> ariakus: Edit -> modules
<Matson> I have ImageMagic, but I don't seem to have mogrify
<ariakus> ArtArfon: and what it exactly does?
<jrib> Matson: it does
<ArtArfon> ariakus: Enable the option you want
<jrib> Matson: but convert works too if you want to keep the originals...
<wendico> soreau: no, the problem is not reproducing any more.... it magicly went solved... now im lost in what solved it
<pradeep_> Quantum_Ion, am in enugu state now but i live in lagos
<bazhang> pradeep_, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> Matson: imagemagick provides /usr/bin/mogrify
<avdg> double https in topic?
<wendico> but i almost sure i only installed the extra effects when suddently did not happend anymore
<pradeep_> bazhang, sorry my bad man
<soreau> Matson: or graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<Quantum_Ion> pradeep_, what is enugu state ?
<izinucs> pradeep_: did you boot with it plugged in?
<wendico> can someone paste me the command to reset panels?
<soreau> which is likely pulled in by imagemagik
<pradeep_> izinucs, no
<valentino_tuga> Hi. I just installed kubuntu 10.10. the problem is that  I have no sound.
<bazhang> !resetpanels > wendico
<ubottu> wendico, please see my private message
<soreau> ! resetpanel | wendico
<ubottu> wendico: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<izinucs> pradeep_: dmesg reports the last thing mounted was an iso of something.. I'll look deeper
<Nukeador> Is there any plan for ubuntu.com site localization?
<wendico> thank you, lets try all over xddd
<izinucs> pradeep_: ehci_hcd is the mount point of the gsm modem
<izinucs> pradeep_: or ttyUSB0
<izinucs> pradeep_: also ttyUSB1
<pradeep_> izinucs, yes i think from my wvdial
 * ArtArfon has soon finished his batch of Imperial Stormtrooper Triple Bock Stout :)
<Gwar> simple Q: Is there any way to use the edge binding for scripts Comiz uses in just plain metacity? I ask because Compiz messes with Wine far too much
<izinucs> pradeep_: I think the ehci_hcd is the phone acting like a mass storage device
<orbitalcommand> im connecting with "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid {"essid"} enc {enc}" and it doesnt give me any errors but i cant load web browser and connect.  any ideas on how to resovle this issue?
 * ArtArfon It was awesome (Brewed from scratch)
<soreau> Gwar: You want to do what with edges and wine?
<bazhang> ArtArfon, please keep the chat elsewhere
<soreau> ArtArfon: There happens to be an active #homebrew channel
<pradeep_> izinucs, yea
<soreau> ##
<Gwar> soreau: I have scripts to emulat Areo Snap, but I don't use Compiz because it screws up wine, so I would like to know if there is a way to do the edge binding in just plain metacity
<gbillings> since when does #ubuntu check for bots?
<soreau> Gwar: Oh sure, just google it
<ArtArfon> soreau: Yes, a few of those ane nice and some of the others are really talented.
<izinucs> gotta run pradeep_ good luck
<soreau> Gwar: There are a ton of craptastic ways to do it without compiz ;)
<fiber> Hi, I'm trying to boot into the new 10.10 liveCD, but when I do the boot hangs with the error http://pastebin.com/ePMbtx3L .  I've asked dr. google and it seems the problem has to do with dmraid, so i disconnected all my raid devices but this still happens!  does anyone have an idea as to what is happening?
<Gwar> Gee, thanks. Google it. It's not like the first thing I did... -sigh-
<soreau> ArtArfon: But you shouldn't talk about it here since it's OT and no one cares to hear it
<ArtArfon> soreau: I consulted them on the topic. The outcome was fantastic. So happy about it :)
<ArtArfon> soreau: Yeah.
<gbillings> fiber, check ur md5sums and redownload and reburn. make sure you are not using cheap media (ie cheap cd, cheap flash drive)
<valentino_tuga> the sound of the pulseaudio mixer is pointing to my graphics card. i would like it to be pointing to the integrated audio chipset of the motherboard
<fiber> gbillings: i've checked the md5sum's and they work out.... also i've tried with 3 different USB keys, currently with a lexar one
<anal_christ> anyone tried 10.10 yet?
<anal_christ> is it stable?
<fiber> gbillings:  i've tried with two lexars and one kingston keys... all give the same problems
<pradeep_> izinucs, thanks ttyl
<gbillings> 10.10 is stable, somewhat
<quietone> i'm stuck trying to use the card reader on dell laptop, nothing happens. i've never used one before.
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Its very nice. Installed it a month ago and it keeps getting better all the time.
<anal_christ> ArtArfon: how?
<pradeep_> quietone, you sure it is mounted properly
<fiber> anal_christ: i would be trying it out if i could get the liveusb to boot!
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: There where a few glitches and most are covered now. Its speedy and neat :)
<anal_christ> ArtArfon: that doesn't sound like a big deal to me
<quietone> pradeep_, it doesn't mount.
<anal_christ> is the interface drastically different?
<ariakus> anal_christ: it's better just because it have newer versions of bugridden gnu software
<kennethsime1> so what's the deal with installing before the release? does system update keep everything up to date with nightly builds and such? When the nw version is officially released, do you re-install from that ISO or are you just up-to-date with it already anyway?
<ariakus> kennethsime1: it's alreasy here
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Not overwhelmigly but its new all over.
<gilaniali> is there an offline version of write? i mean, a command which will let me leave a message for the user, which they can see once they log in
<kennethsime1> ariakus: lies!
<quietone> pradeep_, but then I'm just using nautilus. i don't know how to mount it with mount.
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Its not like xp->vista where i dozed off :P
<anal_christ> dozed off?
<rooks> gilaniali, email?
<ariakus> kennethsime1: what lies?
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: or 95->98->xp... Zzzz
<kennethsime1> ariakus: it's not here!
<anal_christ> i dont understand it at all
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: So its clearly all the thumbs up christ :)
<anal_christ> ArtArfon: has it ever crashed?
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: No
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Not for me
<dogmatic69> hi all
<anal_christ> have you tried kernel graphics card switching during runtime?
<ariakus> what means popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"?
<anal_christ> lets you switch between two graphics cards
<anal_christ> software, not hardwarly
<pradeep_> quietone, mount -l to see
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Nope, no need.
<wendico> Soreau: not happening any more! eventhough im happy for me, i cannot help the comunity to solve the problem coz i know its happening to me many times, i will check on monday in the other computers
<soreau> wendico: ok
<wendico> wow im so happy though, other problem solved xd
<dogmatic69> im setting up some vhosts on my machine, and want some folders available to all sites (php frameworks like cakephp / zend) so they are not needed all over. is there a way i can make a symlink to one location in each vhost dir
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: I do know about a remote exploit on something but i hope itll be fixed. Told about that yesterday.
<anal_christ> do you have a link?
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Id rather keep it locked down
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Unless you can prove youre a valid recipient ?
<anal_christ> what the hell are you talking about the xploit is already public
<kirill> hello there please help me to download dir - lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build
<kirill> it absent but i need it
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: And what url would that be ?
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: And what component ?
<ariakus> kirill: reinstall the corresponding kernel package
<anal_christ> ArtArfon: i don't know, i'm not a hacker, there are 100s of sites disclosing exploits
<kirill> but how i ewb
<anal_christ> i.e packetstorm
<kirill> newby
<quietone> pradeep_, nothing 'new' with mount or df
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: There are no exploits againt maverick that ive seen, no.. youre confused, youre a cracker.
<anal_christ> i'm a cracker?
<anal_christ> shut up nigger
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Or a black hat..
<LjL> !ops | anal_christ
<ubottu> anal_christ: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<bastidrazor> i could see this coming a mile away..
<kirill> please help me how i can corresponding kernel package
<kirill> reinstall
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell kirill about kernel
<ubottu> kirill, please see my private message
<ariakus> aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-generic
<ArtArfon> anal_christ: Grey is a better place ;)
<ariakus> do you ban dynamic ips? lol
<twinkie_addict> wow that ban near instant
<rww> FloodBot automatically bans webchat users if they're removed from the channel by ops.
<edbian> ariakus, You can ban any IP.
<ArtArfon> ariakus: What would you suggest ? :)
<mm3> why ubuntu cannot hibernate or suspend correctly?
<fiber> I'm trying to boot into the new 10.10 liveCD, but when I do the boot hangs with the error http://pastebin.com/ePMbtx3L .  I've asked dr. google and it seems the problem has to do with dmraid, so i disconnected all my raid devices but this still happens!  does anyone have an idea as to what is happening?
<kirill> i just need - lib/modules/2.6.32-21-generic/build
<ArtArfon> mm3: Your BIOS ACPI implementation isnt any good perhaps.
<kirill> build dir only
<tonyyarusso> fiber: See the /topic for 10.10 info.
<Blue1> i just tried unetbootin in windows to try to create a bootable flash drive, it doesn't boot, suggestions?
<zoe704> yeh i change bios
<ArtArfon> Yah Yah :)
<ariakus> kirill: then unpack it from deb
<mm3> ArtArfon, can I update it?
<fiber> tonyyarusso, cool, thanks a lot
<agggh> hi
<ariakus> ihave idiotic  popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"?when i bootm wtf?
<kirill> senk u i try
<mbroeker> ariakus, a popup?
<zoe704> will 10.10 be able to dl at 12 am?
<ArtArfon> mm3: Yes, but you could end up with a computer that wont boot... Sometimes its good to do it, sometimes it not. Determine how bad the problem in question is for you and then evaluate the possible impacts.
<rww> zoe704: It'll be available when it's released. There isn't a set time for that.
<agggh> my keyboard layout has been destroyed - i guess maybe a virus or something!!!
<mm3> ok another thing, why gnome doesn't restore the opened apps that I had before shutting down?
<bazhang> agggh, not likely a virus
<agggh> i hope not
<wendico> i installed compiz extra effect and i want to animate the icons on my panel apple-mac like effect (zoom on hover) how can i do it?
<agggh> but I have no idea how it has happened
<Ken8521> agggh: the chances of that being a virus, are about 1 in 50 quadrillion.. give or takea few trillion
<agggh> i cannot type the letter e
<ArtArfon> agggh: No, use the keyboard settings gui and disable evdev. Make sure to set the language to the correct one etc.
<bazhang> agggh, you just did
<Ken8521> agggh: well you just typed it?
<agggh> i have it in the clipboard
<Ken8521> lol, clever
<ariacus> ihave idiotic  popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"?when i bootm wtf?
<agggh> i have to type control V
<agggh> aggggggghhhhhhhhhh
<laurus> Can PostScript/EPS generators utilize foreign characters in TTF fonts that are located in the ~/.fonts folder?
<wendico> xddd
<lampo> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<agggh> i have no idea how to reset it!!!!!!
<ArtArfon> Fraaagggg!!! :)
<agggh> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<wendico> talk without e will be funny
<gilaniali> rooks: something that doesnt require to be configured and
<twinkie_addict> if i upgrade to 10.10 will it replace my very minimal setup with the whole distro  ? might be a dumb qwestion
<soreau> wendico: Ask in #compiz
<agggh> that key selects the *move window* function
<wendico> soreau, okas, tx
<ArtArfon> twinkie_addict: Yes, most likely..
<mm3> agggh, you can map another key to the e if it's broken
<agggh> it is like trying to type with t9
<ariacus> twinkie_addict: yes
<ariacus> twinkie_addict: new packages and its dependencies will be
<ariacus> lol maverick is finally out
<Lanks> just installed ubuntu server 10.04 and I am getting extremely slow speeds using apt. Are there any tests that I could do to see what is causing the problem? I suspect that the ethernet port could be faulty.
<zoe704> can i map a key for eject?
<mm3> I have a second keyboard becouse I lost the f on the laptop
<kirill> oh i use aptitude reinstall linux-image-2.6.32-generic all was reinstallet but there is no build dir
<ArtArfon> Multiple input devices... gotta love the maverick etc.
<agggh> i rebooted the computer and got a very suspicious looking progress bar...
<kirill> where i cang got - buid - dir for linux-image-2.6.32-generic
<agggh> probably a user friendly rootkit being installed
<zoe704> root/lib/
<ArtArfon> kirill: Googlaeithim
<tsimpson> kirill: when you install the kernel, you aren't building it, just installing the pre-build binary
<kirill> oh
<tsimpson> kirill: is there a reason you need the kernel source? or do you just want to look at it?
<Spreadsheet_> Hello
<Spreadsheet_> Do Intel Integrated graphics have good support, generally?
<kirill> ineed to install drivers from viaarena
<Spreadsheet_> Better than ATI, right?
<twinkie_addict> the reson i ask i s have a very old pc only 370 mgs of ram i have a cli install of 10.4 lts with just a hand full of apps i dont want to upgrade and have all of ubuntu  im actualy running a skimpy x eviren ment with lxde
<ArtArfon> Spreadsheet_: Have you tried spreadding em properly ?
<kirill> i must make it
<agggh> the layout is wrong too - i have a qwerty kayboard but now it seems to be qwerty
<tsimpson> kirill: you probably only need the kernel headers, not the source. install linux-headers-2.6.32-generic and try
<kirill> oki try it noe senk u
<zoe704> i have that same error when i boot
<eM_je> ..
<bytesaber> anyone have a clue what the secret is, to getting audio to work over HDMI on an intel H55?
<agggh> does know how i can reset this??? :/
<ariacus> friggin ubuntu wireless bfeaks each 5 minutes
<ariacus> i havean idiotic  popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"when i boot, wtf?
<Dice-Man> clear
<agggh> no
<agggh> I have switched layouts and the z and y are okay again
<kirill> error - /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-21-generic/arch/x86/Makefile:81: stack protector enabled but no compiler support
<zoe704> its almost here
<agggh> I cannot type without the e - it looks like some kind of humorous virus :(
<Ken8521> agggh: are you sure your keyboard isn't damaged?.. does the physical "e" key, work under another language?
<agggh> please anyone!!! does anyone have an idea?
<kirill> hmm how i can install normal tools for - make
<agggh> nope
<Ken8521> agggh: the whining is getting old..
<agggh> i changed to se
<agggh> sorry!!!
<agggh> I don't know what to do to reset it!!!
<darkkrai> anyone here familiar with wine?
<darkkrai> theres a lot more people in here
<darkkrai> than winehq
<agggh> yes ok
<agggh> sorry
<darkkrai> im running ubuntu 10.10 mav 64bit
<darkkrai> trying to run civ5 and I get this log
<darkkrai> http://pastesite.com/19247
<darkkrai> wine 1.3.4 with vcr2008 installed via winetricks
<Ken8521> darkkrai: thats a wine application issue, and isn't relating to ubuntu.. you need to take it up w/ them
<darkkrai> okay
<wasutton3> i am looking for something a little more robust than the lookup tool found in Administration -> Network Tools what would you suggest?
<bytesaber> how do you do audio over hdmi
<zeroseven0183> Does anybody know if upgrading (not fresh install) will work smoothly now on Maverick Meerkat?
<darkkrai> well its up for grabs if anyone wants to help
<darkkrai> zeroseven0183, it does
<infinihate> So.
<darkkrai> I upgraded yesterday :)
<darkkrai> update-manager -d I think
<darkkrai> open up alt+f2
<Ken8521> zeroseven0183: it should.. but like all upgrades, things can go wrong.. there's someone in +1 just a few minutes ago w/ a busted upgrade
<infinihate> Ubuntu 10.10 -- I'm switching from Mac OS X. Is it worth grabbing RC now and upgrading, or waiting?
<darkkrai> and type that in
<zeroseven0183> darkkrai: I've been seeing a lot of comments from the past that users still prefer fresh install rather than upgrading which is not really what I want every 6 months.
<darkkrai> no problems here though
<darkkrai> i guess its hardware
<wackyshut> hi everyone
<Ken8521> zeroseven0183: if you know how to back up your home(which I do to an external source).. it's really not a big deal.
<zeroseven0183> @Ken8521: Is it not a point for improvement on the next release?
<aeon-ltd> infinihate: just wait, its only a day
<wackyshut> what time will maverick release to public???
<zeroseven0183> @Ken8521: Yup, actually it's easy too
<infinihate> aeon-ltd: I'm completely new to Linux, but too eager ;P.
<Ken8521> is what not nt a point of impreovement zeroseven0183
<edbian> infinihate, Welcome! Do you have question?
<twinkie_addict> i still prefer fresh install my self though i may wait for next lts
<aeon-ltd> infinihate: if your too eager, get a rolling release distro, then you'll never have to wait :)
<darkkrai> wackyshut, in a few days
<ariacus> wackyshut: it already is
<zeroseven0183> wackyshut: check out #ubuntu-release-announce
<wackyshut> ya,i know it's today,but still i didn't see the update when i do apt-get
<wendico> lol, lost my panels and i dont have icons on desktop, how can i open a terminal to run the command to reset the panels?
<zeroseven0183> wackyshut: The release candidate is *almost* the final release
<edbian> wendico, alt + f2
<infinihate> edbian: Nothing, just hoping that iPhone support is there (but I know that's Apple's fault, not you guys.)
<Ken8521> wendico: that, or ctrl + alt + T also opens a terminal
<edbian> infinihate, Oh I'm not a developer.  But thanks for the compliment!   Anywho.  Linux is a fantastic adventure.  Welcome! :)
<alket> thank you ebarch nice tip
<wackyshut> i've try it,but i use it as a live boot...
<alket> edbian,
<infinihate> edbian: well, I mean the community in general :)
<wendico> alt f2 did not work but ctrl alt t did the job, thank
<edbian> alket,  Your welcome
<edbian> infinihate, :)
<wackyshut> lol
<Ken8521> wendico: well, alt F2 worked, u just didn't know what to do.. :)
<wendico> probably right xd
<wendico> but i looked like if nothing happened xd
<ArtArfon> xd == new since 2003.
<wendico> oh nice, i got my pannels back :)
<ArtArfon> wendico: Cheers! :)
<wackyshut> what happen with your panel wendico?
<edbian> wendico, Don't be so surprised! :)
<soreau> wackyshut: made it -x ;)
<tamtam> I have a question
<ArtArfon> wackyshut: He deleted it.
<edbian> tamtam, You're in the right place
<tamtam> when if ever will Ubuntu support netflix instant play
<wackyshut> owh...lol
<soreau> tamtam: Does it use flash? If so, does youtube work?
<tonyyarusso> tamtam: You have it backwards.  The question is "When will Netflix support Ubuntu?"
<wendico> ohh, im trying one panel with effects, i got one and i liked so i killed the older panels
<Tongas> hi; could someone help me with connecting to a windows machine?
<tonyyarusso> tamtam: so, call the Netflix people.
<ArtArfon> tamtam: I hate things that starts to play wo me clicking on things before they start playing.
<tamtam> youtube and all other streaming video works ine
<Tongas> wendico jajaj you're still here ;p
<tamtam> its just netflix that is not supported
<wendico> but the new panel was killed aswell xdd
<soreau> tamtam: Oh yea, I remember reading about this. Go gripe to netflix ;)
<Ken8521> Tongas: like w/ VNC?
<wendico> hey, hello tongas
<Tongas> vnc?
<wendico> still cannot conect to your share xd
<wendico> ahhh vnc
<wendico> nooooo
<Ken8521> Tongas: so you can view and manipulate that PC, while on your PC
<wackyshut> i've got problem with my samba protocol...
<Tongas> I managed to get in through nautilus, but I can't mount it, because my connection is refused
<wendico> just enable windows rdp
<wackyshut> is anyone here can help me?
<Tongas> rdp? lol ;p
<tamtam> its just shitty you know you play pre month for a service that they just don't seem to care if its supported for open source
<wendico> Remote Desktop Connection
<Ken8521> ys, rdp, vnc.. same thing, different protocols
<soreau> ! samba | wackyshut
<ubottu> wackyshut: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tongas> ahh
<aeon-ltd> !ask | wackyshut
<ubottu> wackyshut: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x0rs> Anyone know what causes: "udevd-work[XXX] open /dev/null failed: No such file or dir" to appear after selecting linux on my grub screen? I've update grub, but it still appears... i boot fine though after it passes
<wendico> under MyPC properties, Remote
<Tongas> nono, I can actually get in and create files and everything
<Tongas> and yup, it's on
<tonyyarusso> tamtam: and have you complained to netflix about that yet?
<wackyshut> sorry,my mistake
<Tongas> but if I try to mount it via termianl my connection is refused
<wackyshut> i just can't connect to windows environment anymore
<wendico> nice, but i was talking about what u where asking now, vnc
<wendico> xddd
<matcouto> Hi y'all, I'd like to get some opnions from you guys. Ive got ubuntu 10.04 installed on a Core 2 Duo, 2Gig RAM, DELL machine. By now I'm running Gnome as desktop enviroment and the most used app are: Eclipse IDE, Thunderbird, Firefox, Rhythmbox and also I've been keeping an VM(Vbox-Win XP) running to make use of the PL/SQL Developer(I haven't found any better so far for linux). The problem is, most of time I feel a lack of memory on my system, things get s
<soreau> x0rs: Does /dev/null exist?
<wackyshut> it's say's 'can't find windows share folder'
<wendico> why to install vnc having build in remote desktop both in ubuntu and windows xd
<tonyyarusso> matcouto: so buy more memory?
<x0rs> soreau, yes
<edbian> matcouto, you got cut off.  things get...
<zoe704> ubuntu will be release 10/10 at 10:10  not sure what time zone
<wendico> lol
<tonyyarusso> zoe704: The time is not defined.
<wendico> 10 10 10 10 10
<tonyyarusso> zoe704: it will be sometime before midnight in Pago Pago.
<soreau> x0rs: That was my only idea, sorry
<Tongas> mm, you're losing me =p
<wendico> should be code name ten tens
<x0rs> soreau, ok np
<ArtArfon> matcouto: Eclipse... ive been coding for more then 15 years and ive tried that and most other things. All it does is slow me down.
<scott_ino> got multi-touch working w00t
<edbian> ArtArfon, emacs ftw
<ariacus> power
<Tongas> I just want to mount it thoughh =p you have any idea why it's refusing my connection now? =/
<wendico> tongas, wherent u asking about remote controling your windows from your ubuntu?
<matcouto> tonyyarusso: that's my officer's machine. It's not that easy to get more memory
<wendico> ahhhh
<Tongas> nonono
<BlackX> matcouto, make a biger swap partition
<Tongas> someone else said that lol ;p
<wendico> lol
<Random832> ok can someone tell me the magic words to make a persistent storage FILE (not partition) on a live usb stick?
<Tongas> nono, I try to mount it using smbclient and my connection is refused, but I can access it perfectly with nautilus =p
<wendico> i see, somebody will help you here
<matcouto> BlackX: what size would be enough? what do ya reckon?
<haha> I have slow network card ubuntu 10.04 , card works but not full speed live cd is 10 times faster connection, what do i do to fix this ?
<Tongas> i mean, smbmount
<Random832> i tried from everything i can find online and nothing worked
<ariacus> how can i put a program in st
<ariacus> art menu root?
<wendico> obiously something u are doing wrongs since it works with nautilus :)
<BlackX> matcouto,  what hdd do u have?
<Tongas> yeah =/
<edbian> matcouto, I think 1Gb swap is perfect.
<matcouto> ArtArfon: Eclipse helps me a lot when developing java web app.
<haha> card is pm965 inntel
<wendico> im a linux learner so i cant help you, i dont even know what is smbmount tongas xddd
<wendico> i still playing around with the look
<osubuck_> god i hate waiting for new releases :(
<BlackX> not enough
<wendico> the look is what sells
<Tongas> i know i know ;p
<wendico> xddd
<matcouto> BlackX: edbian it is 1gig already
<Ken8521> osubuck_: it's not so bad... be a gamer!
<Tongas> but at least I managed to get in to the machine heh thanks
<Tongas> loll
<edbian> matcouto, free -m is it full?
<wendico> np
<BlackX> not enough
<ArtArfon> matcouto: I think its good for those who cant remember the function calls. But dumbs them down.
<Tongas> which is why windows is winning =p
<Tongas> so, uh, anybody have any idea?
<Random832> anyone? anyone know what other channe l i could go in for help even?
<wendico> but not for long xdd, im amazed with compiz fusion xddd
<edbian> wendico, Compiz fusion is probably the single most popular package in all of linux (besides the kernel of course)
<wendico> now i was trying cairo-dock wich is amazing aswell, i
<BlackX> matcouto,  the swap is not sow fast as the ram
<wendico> even better than mac taskbar
<soreau> edbian: wendico: FWIW, its just called Compiz now
<BlackX> u need at lest 2gb
<soreau> the fusion part has been dropped
<Tongas> ;p
<matcouto> BlackX: of swap?
<BlackX> yes
<wendico> ahh okas, nice to know
<Tongas> you know, I just prefer a good old terminal hehe ;p
<Tongas> err, Ken8521 you started helping me before =p you have any idea? I try to mount windows with smbmount but it refuses my connection, however, with nautilus I can access the thing perfectly
<wendico> i like a mix between click and write, but i need full animations to sell ubuntu to the rest of human beings xd
<wendico> im so tired of being a microsoft not payed tecnician to my friends xd
<Blue1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ken8521> Tongas: sorry, i don't do samba.. i thought your question was about vnc/remote desktop
<BlackX> matcouto,  if u have much memory u can make the swap of 4 o 8 gb
<ArtArfon> Tongas: I love the graphical way of doing things.
<Tongas> Ken8521: ahh, alright, thanks =p
<edbian> wendico, If you get them to switch to Ubuntu you'll find you either do 1000% more work or 1000% less for them :)
<matcouto> BlackX: I only have 2gb and 500gb HDD
<Tongas> nonono, terminal is wayy better ;p
<agggh> hello
<edbian> matcouto, Only make your swap bigger if you need to.  free -m ;)
<agggh> again
<shauno> more swap isn't always a good thing.  especially when you start heading into silly amounts
<wendico> edbian i hope is the 1000% less option xdddddd
<Tongas> (I wouldn't buy yours hehe ;p)
<ArtArfon> Tongas: And you have been using Linux for how many years and configured what servers ?
<wendico> i repair about 5 windows pc per week almost for free
<Tongas> shush
<wendico> i hate it
<Tongas> It just looks better heh =p
<scott_ino> wendico, maybe you should charge more ;)
<infinihate> I've been using Linux for negative one hour.
<infinihate> :(
<BlackX> matcouto,  u can make 8 gb of swap
<Tongas> alright, I don't know anything heh but I still like to use it
<ArtArfon> Tongas: Heh
<agggh> in case anyone is interested.... the keyboard is connected via usb and reconnected... That seems to have fixed it
<matcouto> BlackX: even having only 2gb ram ?
<wendico> scott_ino the problem is that normally is family and friends, to dificut to charge
<Ken8521> Tongas: thats an enthusiast in the making
<wendico> the other ones i charge a lot belive me xd
<agggh> So I can type "WEIRD" without using control-v
<BlackX> yes
<scott_ino> wendico, I know the feeling
<BlackX> matcouto,  yes
<Ken8521> agggh: are you saying you can type WEIRD, but not weird?
<agggh> I just reconnected the keyboard and it works now
<shauno> matcouto: I'd recommend looking at your VM settings, and seeing if it can run with less memory.  (eg, XP really doesn't need 1Gb).  That's going to be your single largest footprint right there
<Tongas> heh, maybe, if I dedicate enough time =p
<wendico> i want the at least the ones that just screw the computer by watching porn to switch to ubuntu but the flash player disadvantage.....
<agggh> nope - I mean I can type WEIRD and weird - I just wanted to write it in capitals to add a  kind of emphasis to it.
<BlackX> matcouto,  the xp can run with 192
<Ken8521> Tongas: i would if i were you, you'll find after a couple of months, Ubuntu/Linux is just as easy as Windows, it's just different, and you have to learn it all oer again
<|ntegra|> your weird hahaha
<agggh> But I am still a bit nervous about it - because I have no idea what the strange looking progress bar was when I rebooted... before the log-in screen
<zoe704> I have using it for a month now
<scott_ino> wendico, flash disadvantage isn't as bad as years before
<BlackX> matcouto,  the xp can run with 192 ram and 16 graphics
<soreau> agggh: disk check?
<|ntegra|> SUWOOOP BLOODGANG
<agggh> yup... I hope so...
<wendico> but it is very bad for the facebook players, porn watchers geeks
<agggh> anyway - sorry for complaining so much
<soreau> |ntegra|: Take it somewhere else please
<wendico> is the only thing they use xdd
<|ntegra|> YOOUR  MUM
<soreau> ! ops | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<matcouto> BlackX: shauno So if a resize the swap from 1gb to 4gb and changing the VM setting to a lower one, would it be better? or a still would need to run another lightweight desktop enviroment?
<edbian> wendico, Ubuntu is great for geeks?
<Tongas> Ken8521: heh, right, but my family shuns me for trying it though, so, I'm deciding =p
<BlackX> matcouto,  yes
<Tongas> but, uh, unless anybody has any idea, I gotta go, it's getting late here. so.. does anybody here know samba and can help me? =/
<wendico> is great for people that do not updated their imposible to update pirated copies of windows with pirated antivirus
<BlackX> matcouto,  with the gnome runs perfetly
<wendico> wich are so infected that everithing is screw up after a few browses xddd
<wendico> especially browsing porn
<bazhang> wendico, stop that
<soreau> wendico: That is enough
<Tongas> lol mal wendico ;p
<wendico> lol, soz
<wendico> xddd
<BlackX> matcouto,  what grephic card do you have?
<Tongas> jajaja ;p
<bazhang> wendico, offtopic elsewhere
<wendico> i guess you malinterpret my words
<wendico> sorry really
<soreau> wendico: No one is misinterpreting. Say watching videos or movies instead
<wendico> i meant ubuntu is so great that it will not screw up EVEN with that kind op people
<wendico> ohh i see soreau
<bazhang> wendico, its still offtopic. take it elsewhere
<Tongas> right, well, that's me. see you, people
<Tongas> (jaja, te retan todos wendico ;p)
<Tongas> bye =)
<matcouto> BlackX: It's an Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated
<wendico> May i use apt-get install to reinstall and aplication? or i need to uninstallit first?
<nozes> voltei lindos, fui na igreja, cheguei vi um pouco de restart na record, agora to aki no irc e comendo bolo de chocolate
<BlackX> matcouto,  512?
<ArtArfon> wendico: Get a friggin grip man, its all good :)
<mae_tae> hello people
<wayne_> HOWDY
<wyang_> hello
<mae_tae> people, i install ubuntu server 8.10, why i cannot update and install squid, whats wrong?
<edbian> mae_tae, You installed the version from 2008.
<wendico> wow, i used sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/gnome-panel && gnome-panel to restore my panels but now they are linked to the terminal screen i typed it so i cannot close it because it close my panels aswell, how do i run my panels permanently?
<mae_tae> edbian, i see, so what does that mean, there's no support anymore?
<edbian> wendico, gnome-panel&
<zoe704> too old
<wendico> edbian thank you
<edbian> mae_tae, It means we won't help you and that those repos are no longer maintained.
<wayne_> maybe you have to install ubuntu 10
<ArtArfon> mae_tae: update to 10 ?
<soreau> wendico: Just exit the terminal and it should restart automagically
<ArtArfon> mae_tae: Why did you just install a very old version of ubuntu ?
<soreau> wendico: Otherwise, append &disown to background the process and disown it from the terminal
<matcouto> BlackX: hmm not sure. Let me check it out. just a sec
<mae_tae> edbian, ArtArfon, ok thanks, so if i install the latest version, will i not find difficulty installing squid?
<jyre> nickserve identify yessir5
<wendico> soreau, done, thank you
<ArtArfon> mae_tae: No
<edbian> mae_tae, IDK what squid is.  You'll probably be fine
<jyre> nickserv identify
<soreau> jyre: Might want to change that password now ;)
<jyre> NickServ identify
<soreau> jyre: Try /j #freenode
<mae_tae> ArtArfon, actually i just used it from the burned CD not knowing there is new version
<jyre> sorry a portion of my screen was cut off, i didn't see the "/msg" portion of the sample commang
<jyre> command*
<shauno> mae_tae: there's no promises that a newer version will fix your problem, but it'll make it a lot easier for people to help if you're up-to-date
<uLinux> [oidentd_inet_util.c:79:setup_bind] DEBUG: bind: Address already in use
<BlackX> ppl there are ircops in here?
<uLinux> bud?
<twinkie_addict> thats why i like lts they get suport for longer period of time and tend to be more stable
<Lanks> are there any network testing tools in/for ubuntu server that can be used to test ethernet ports?
<wendico> soreau, wich was the pannel i installed channel to ask for help? i have many errors on install
<mae_tae> People, i see, but do you think if i install version 10, was squid already part of the package? my problem is the source site from the source list i dont know how to do it
<ArtArfon> mae_tae: Upgrade the dist.
<soreau> wendico: #cairo-dock
<wendico> soreau thank you
<shauno> BlackX: generally if you need to talk to opers, #freenode is the place to be
<Moargun> What is this place? :o
<soreau> ! irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mae_tae> people, when everytime we install ubuntu, will that Squid part of the package?
<soreau> Moargun: Its the support channel for the Ubuntu operating system
<Moargun> Ohcrap
<Ken8521> lol
<Ken8521> must have figured w/ 1300+ people here, something interesting was going on
<FIReun> anyone running ubuntu on an Atom D525 + Nvidia ION?
<shauno> mae_tae: squid isn't part of the default install, no.  either search the software center for it, or apt-get install squid
<syafiqDotNet> ETA for maverick?
<uLinux> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<shauno> syafiqDotNet: within the next 24-ish hours.  there's never a set time, or set timezone.
<Wizoz> Hi there! I installed the DirectX 9 using a Wine command trough terminal, does anybody know how to uninstall It?
<syafiqDotNet> shauno thanks :)
<|Anthony|> is there a multiseat function native to ubuntu?
<renisss> I cant scan with my all-in-one printer,  its a EPSON Stylus CC7000F.....It can print but not scan..help!! I found the driver and installed it. But i cant scan.  I aslo tried simplescann and it said scanner not detected
<ariacus> renisss: rtfm
<pradeep_> today is 10-10-10
<pradeep_> lol
<Petrockstealer> 2010
<blakkheim> not everywhere
<Petrockstealer> hi
<blakkheim> it's still the 9th for me
<fracisco> hola
<ariacus> who cares about u$a?
<fracisco> como puedo poner adobe ne mi compu
<Petrockstealer> do you speak the english?
<ariacus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fracisco> not  inglihs
<renisss> rtfm = ? ariacus
<ariacus> renisss: read the instruction that came with the driver
<rww> !rtfm | ariacus
<ubottu> ariacus: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Petrockstealer> I cleaned my room today
<rww> !ot | Petrockstealer
<ubottu> Petrockstealer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andai> mein ipod is being WEIRD. I tried adding tracks with gtkpod and now rhythmbox, both froze up and had sync_buffer in system monitor. Now it says ERROR ADDING TRACK; READ ONLY FILE SYSTEM
<ariacus> rww: what does he expect? that we will configure his udev telepathetically? he has pdf where is written allhe has to know
<Wizoz> Hi there! I installed the DirectX 9 using a Wine command trough terminal, does anybody know how to uninstall It?
<g0tcha> hey guys, when is 10.10 is going to b released for download?
<clean> 10 10
<andai> 10 10 10? :D
<clean> g0tcha: Otc.10th
<ariacus> g0tcha: it already is, updAte apt cache
<SamWeasley> GMT
<phil_in_london> maybe should set title to "No kids, we're not there yet" :)
<clean> andai: yeah:)
<rww> !isitout
<shauno> phil_in_london: it's kinda there already.  who reads that :/
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<phil_in_london> shauno, yeah, but maybe the words are too big :)
<phil_in_london> personally, I'm not going to update, I have fear :-o
<Petrockstealer> okay i am looking for a text-to-speech on edubuntu machine that couild read irc to me
<mae_tae> people, can i ask last question again, because i was disconnected, is SQUID part already of the package of ubuntu server 10?
<luw2> hi friends
<chu> Petrockstealer: espeak
<shauno> mae_tae: it's not.  it's easily installed with apt-get install squid  (or squid3, your choice)
<Yeeha> hi
<matcouto> BlackX: sorry for the delay
<matcouto> it's a 256MB
<ariacus> why my computer heats much when ubntu is running?
<fomit4> begining
<Wizoz> Can anybody suggest me some mmorpg for ubuntu which I can run on my EeePc 701 (very bad resources)? Does it exist any linux mmorpg?
<Petrockstealer> um
<renisss>  I just got UBUNTU 10.04 and not fimiliar with how to make my all in one in one printer to fully work....its important i get the scanner to work.. what pdf? where can i find it ?:ariacus
<Petrockstealer> this is no fucking good
<ariacus> Wizoz: no
<MaverickOne> !language | Petrockstealer
<ubottu> Petrockstealer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wizoz> ariacus: no= It does not exist?
<ariacus> renisss: wherever you got the driver, should be readme file
<Petrockstealer> what does that mean MaverickOne?
<BlackX> matcouto, its ok
<bazhang> Petrockstealer, no cursing
<mae_tae> shauno, i see, but do you think that if type sudo apt-get install squid, it will install because yesterday although i install version 8.10, when i issue that command it seems the sites are not available
<MaverickOne> Petrockstealer: it means do not swear please
<Gnea> ariacus: some programs cause more geat than others
<Gnea> ariacus: *heat
<luw2> i have a fresh install of 10.04 and am missing printer utilities (should be under system> administration right?).  how can i install them?
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, that is the point, those sources no longer exist for the old version.
<Petrockstealer> dear god
<mae_tae> ok, so thanks people, i got it
<Gnea> !ubuntu | Petrockstealer
<ubottu> Petrockstealer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Petrockstealer> i must be trippin
<ariacus> it heats just woith irc running and 2-3% cpu load, thatrs ridiculois
<bazhang> Petrockstealer, stop that
<Petrockstealer> Gnea what does that mean?
<Petrockstealer> bahzag stop what?
<Gnea> Petrockstealer: it means you don't know what we're about
<Petrockstealer> I was getting to the issue
<bazhang> Petrockstealer, being offtopic
<Petrockstealer> I don't care what you're about
<Petrockstealer> its not offtopic i was remarking
<Gnea> you're about to care
<Yeeha> my gnome session is a bit locked down. Windows don't show?
<shauno> mae_tae: support for 8.10 ended in april, so it may not still be on all mirrors.  I'd recommend moving to 10.04 for a server, if you can, as it carries long-term-support (5 years, rather than 18 months).  which will avoid these issues for a good time :)
<ariacus> 3 years
<shauno> ariacus: 5 for -server, which was already specified
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to edit fstab and give everybody write permission (ext2 file system)?
<matcouto> BlackX: hmm there's something wrong. I'm remote accessing my computer at office to check these informations out and just figured out that there's no a swap partition on GParted app.
<Kjeldor> help please. I had dual boot, win7 and ubuntu, I tried to remove UBUNTU so I tried to partition my drive on windows when installing win7, i was successful, but now when windows was installed on C, i couldnt find the other 30GB partition I made.. I havent formatted it yet.. so it doesnt show up on windows7... how do I do that now, without damaging the current OS installed
<kool_aide> what is ssh?
<BlackX> matcouto,  then make one
<ariacus> Kjeldor: run do
<seidos> !ssh | kool_aide
<ubottu> kool_aide: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ariacus> sk management
<BlackX> matcouto,  and make at lest 4 gb
<Kjeldor> ariacus come again?
<ariacus> Kjeldor: disk management should show it
<Ken8521> Kjeldor: do you still have a live CD?
<matcouto> BlackX: Ill make it 5gb
<Ken8521> ariacus: not if it's a format windows can't see(ext2,3, 4 lvm, etc.)
<Kjeldor> no i dont have
<andai> iPod error: READ ONLY. What do i do?
<Kjeldor> what should I do
<ariacus> Ken8521: it will shw it as unknown artition then
<Ken8521> Kjeldor: you're going to need to boot a Linux Live CD, and use Gparted or other partition editor, to format the drive to NTFS>
<Ken8521> ariacus: dunno, it never showed for me.
<BlackX> matcouto, 5 ... make it 6
<rpenguin> is there any real point to waiting until tomorrow to download 10.10?
<rww> rpenguin: probably not
<shauno> rpenguin: last minute panics have happened before.  if you like to keep your hands clean, is safer to wait.  if you're an eager beaver, you're probably already running most of maverick :)
<andril> are there any good online games for Ubuntu
<Kjeldor> Ken8521 can you point me where to download a partition editor to format the drive to ntfs?
<bigblackbag> use the pq software
<Ken8521> Kjeldor: well, you can use PartedMagic, you can use Gparted, you can use almost any Ubuntu live CD...
<rpenguin> but there should be some way to find out whether or not the release candidate has show stopper issues or not, no?
<rpenguin> as of this point in time
<ariacus> rpenguin: SHOWStopper issues never stopped a planned release
<Ken8521> rpenguin: jus from using it hte past few weeks... only "show stopper" to me.. is Unity.. if you don't use it, you'll likely be fine
<Yeeha> hey I need help repairing my system anybody
<ariacus> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<soreau> ! details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rpenguin> actually, it's always best, when joining #ubuntu, to first ask "does anyone here ever use linux?" before proceeding
<Coded1> Nope
<mae_tae> shauno, in every linux distro, does routing also is part of the system?
<Yeeha> the new programs I start do not open windows
<ikonia> rpenguin: no it's not
<ariacus> mae_tae: depends on ernel
<Yeeha> 10.04
<rpenguin> ikonia: are you an android
<ikonia> rpenguin: no
<ariacus> i havean idiotic  popup "a serious krnel malfunction was detexted on your system"when i boot, wtf?
<ikonia> !wtf > ariacus
<ubottu> ariacus, please see my private message
<mae_tae> ariacus, i see, but how about in ubuntu 10.04?
<Squizz> sup
<matcouto> BlackX: Done! [#ubuntu] BlackX: Done!
<soreau> mae_tae: There is a program called route
<matcouto> ops
<Squizz> I got Banned from the party channel :(
<rpenguin> ikonia: by any possible measure, it is entirely obvious that what I wrote was farce
<ikonia> Squizz: yes, don't discuss it in here
<ohmygod> oh my god
<BlackX> matcouto,  how is it?
<ohmygod> when is ubuntu 10.10 comin out
<ikonia> rpenguin: then don't - help people or don't speak
<ohmygod> its sunday already!
<ohmygod> comeon
<luw2>  i have a fresh install of 10.04 and am missing printer utilities (should be under system> administration right?).  how can i install them?
<rpenguin> ikonia: jokes help people enjoy life
<soreau> ! maverick | ohmygod
<ubottu> ohmygod: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ohmygod: please - this is a support channel
<matcouto> BlackX: 6gb  linux-swap partition created.
<rpenguin> ikonia: they can also illustrate points
<ohmygod> what the hell! it is october 10th!
<mae_tae> soreau, but can we execute like static route command
<ohmygod> I WANT UBUNTU 10.10!
<ikonia> rpenguin: please keep it to support.
<ohmygod> ):
<BlackX> matcouto,  in the vm u can make 192 of ram and 16Mb graphisc
<ariacus> how to see whayt crashed once agin in godlike ubuntu
<rpenguin> ikonia: socially broken
<renisss> ok i tried to find it but the ubuntu finds the printer atomatically without me having to install anything, but I still can not scan :ariacus
<jonathan> When will 10.10 be available?
<BlackX> matcouto,  the run the xp and tell me how it works
<Mathuin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<soreau> mae_tae: To do what?
<phil_in_london> renisss, check your menu to see if you have a program called sane, if not, you'll want to install it.
<ohmygod> WHERE IS THE DOWNLOAD URL TO UBUNTU 10.10
<valros> Has anyone successfully used BTGuards VPN with Ubuntu 10.04? it seems to connect but I have no connectivity through it
<Random832> ohmygod: the other 10 doesn't stand for the 10th, it stands for 2010
<mae_tae> soreau, do route command like this route add -net ................
<ariacus> renisss: you need a scanner driver as its notstandard devuce
<bazhang> ohmygod, it s not done, lose the caps
<ohmygod> I KNOW
<shauno> I think at this point, I'll bow out for the night.  hopefully it'll look a little more sensible by 111010 :)
<ohmygod> it's october 10th, 2010
<matcouto> BlackX: will do it
<thedark1> hello everyone. I tried to switch from ALSA/PulseAudio to OSS4 and broken my sound. I've gone to the forums and wikis but I am very confused... how can I complete the switch over to OSS4? I have no sound right now...
<ohmygod> why cant i download
<chu> thank you!
<bigblackbag> can you tell me how to mange the software of ubuntu
<Random832> shauno: october 10th 2011?
<ikonia> !synaptic > bigblackbag
<ubottu> bigblackbag, please see my private message
<ariacus> bigblackbag: synaptic package maager
<soreau> ! synaptic | bigblackbag
<ubottu> bigblackbag: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<soreau> hm.
<shauno> Random832: not how I order my dates, but if this place is sensible by then, I'll still consider it a victory :D
<ariacus> noone ,entioned software center abortion)
<ikonia> ariacus: ?
<ariacus> how to know why i'm getting kernel malfucnrtion pupup on each login?
<tucemiux> when you install 10.04, does the install ask you if you want to encrypt your home directory ??? Im using a laptop
<Squizz> >people don't understand internation standard date format
<kiall> Squizz: it should do
<kiall> "standard date format" <-- you mean the "everyone but USA" format ;)
<valros> Is there a known issue with the OpenVPN plugin for gnome's network manager with connectivity?
<kiall> valros: that would be a big issue ;) I'm betting your doing something wrong on client or server
<valros> I think it might be dd-wrt
<russjr08> Hey, does anyone know of a terminal app where it will upload an image to a image hosting site and give me the link back?
<bigblackbag> i can not change the brightness of my screen after updating the display card drive,can anyone give me advice?
<vitorino> When 10.10 final will be released? 00:00?
<bigblackbag> my display card is ati hd 4330
<Seeker`> vitorino: when it is ready
<bigblackbag> thanks
<ikonia> vitorino: join #ubuntu-release-announce to see the annoucnemtn of when it' released
<soreau> russjr08: Cairo-dock has an applet that you can drag an image on and it puts the link in your copy/paste buffer
<soreau> not sure of a CLI version of it though
<russjr08> thanks
<chu> russjr08: I've seen some bash functions floting around that do what you're asking. If possible, check the "show your .bashrc" thread on UF, I think there'll be something in there.
<vitorino> Seeker` or thanks by your thoughts, i guess that when it is ready is really a good time.
<blakkheim> russjr08: imageshack-upload
<vitorino> ikonia: thanks!
<renisss> phil_in_london, i installed sane but it didnt show up in my programs
<russjr08> blakkheim: where can I find imageshack-upload?
<rjg_> Hi. I use GIMP quite a lot, but I've been really busy recently and did an update to my computer (Ubuntu, latest version), and now I get the following when I try to start the GIMP: Libgimp version mismatch! The GIMP binary cannot run with a libgimp version other than its own. This is GIMP 2.7.1, but the libgimp version is 2.7.2. Maybe you have GIMP versions in both /usr and /usr/local?  So what do I do now?
<Yeeha> what is the squash fs for on a 10.04 live
<tucemiux> rjg_, i would reinstall, that's the easy fix
<rjg_> tucemiux: ok, I'll try that, brb
<ae86-drifter> i am trying to install a dvb tuner and i keep getting this error: Missing files that required to build driver: /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/source/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-common.h, i created a symlink so that it points to the kernel source from /usr/src but this dvb-usb/ folder only has Kconfig and Makefile only, please help me
<z00m> how to i run something in the bkground like when linux starts up
<valros> What would be the reason that dd-wrt micro cannot support the OpenVPN protocol?
<z00m> im trying to make it so g15stats runs on boot
<phil_in_london> renisss, go to your synaptic and install xsane, that'll give you a graphical front end for sane.
<Solnce> LINUX MUST DIE - WINDOWS XP FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!
<chu> z00m: What do you mean by starts up? Once you login to GNOME?
<z00m> chu yeah
<blakkheim> lol
<liqiming> 00
<tucemiux> valros, dont know, this is kinda ubuntu support
<z00m> its an app for my keyboard
<z00m> g15stats
<Quantum_Ion> lol
<phil_in_london> valros, why not switch to openwrt
<xangua> rjg_: i believe gimp 2.7 is not even stable, how did you install it¿
<chu> z00m: Have you tried adding it to "System->Preferences->Startup Applications"
<z00m> no but thanks ill look there now
<rjg_> xangua: no idea, really..... I put it on here aaages ago, I guess.
<matcouto> BlackX: Testing from remote access would not make much sense, it would be slower due to that connection and so. We're on a long weekend here, so going to test it only on next wednesday, anyways Thank you for your help and time.
<cycrosism> How come my wifi always disconnects and when I go to reconnect it takes a long time (around 1 minute) then asks me to enter the password again and keeps repeating?
<ariacus> how to know why i'm getting kernel malfucnrtion pupup on each login?!
<ae86-drifter> ls
<ikonia> ariacus: what version of ubuntu ?
<cycrosism> And when I enter the password it just waits for more then a minute and asks me to enter the password again
<BlackX> matcouto,  np
<ariacus> ikonia: lts
<BlackX> matcouto,  your welcome
<Mathuin> cycrosism: sounds like you've got the password wrong.
<ikonia> ariacus: what kernel, what error,
<z00m> chu is there anyway i can run it now from a terminal and breakaway from that terminal without the app stopping ?
<cycrosism> Mathuin: Nope, I entered it correctly more then 5 times
<Mathuin> cycrosism: that's the only time it's happened to me...
<Yeeha> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cycrosism> Mathuin: And it still asks me to enter the password and just keeps waiting to connect
<ikonia> Yeeha: please don't do that
<sms_> How do I get ext4 without journaling for my SSD?
<cycrosism> I never have these problems on windows
<Yeeha> nobody answers my question
<chu> z00m: You launch it in a terminal, and the terminal closes after starting?
<Mathuin> Yeeha: it happens to me all the time as well.  Patience and respect help me a little. ;-)
<z00m> yea or i can close it
<ae86-drifter> could someone please help me with my dvb drivers
<shauno> rjg_: gimp and libgimp are both at 2.6.10 in maverick, and 2.6.8 in lucid.  I'd either try to clean out your 2.7, or figured out where it came from and get updated packages
<Coded1> I'm running 10.10 live cd. When I try to get a desktop rather than installing it tells me the unity drivers cannot be found and drops me to a login screen. What's the default username / pass?
<renisss> phil_in_london, I installed xsane and sane  and i get this message "no device available" when i run xsane, my all-in-one printer is on.
<tonyyarusso> sms_: I believe you use 'tune2fs' to disable journalling.
<cycrosism> Mathuin: So any solution to this problem? Or should I just install windows
<l32007> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<z00m> i know there is a command to run something that runs it in the bkground then hands control back to the user on the terminal
<ariacus> ikonia: how can I know that, it just asks to seend something to somewhere, kerenl is 2.6.32-24
<z00m> @chu
<Yeeha> I need help repairing the squashfs on my ubu live 10.04 session
<ikonia> ariacus: make a note of the error
<cycrosism> Because these wifi problems only exist when I use ubuntu
<MaverickOne> ae86-drifter: install libdvb-dev and try compiling again
<Mathuin> cycrosism: If you know, absolutely know, you've got the correct encryption type (WEP or WPA) and password, file a bug.
<phil_in_london> renisss, have you checked with your manufacturer, see if they have a linux driver available?
<sdsheeks> hello...what do you guys use for a development editor?  I was thinking something terminal based but can't land on one..emacs/vim etc?
<renisss> phil_in_london. yes i checked there is none
<cycrosism> Mathuin: I know I have the correct WPA key, I even made it show my password and I read over it 3 times
<ariacus> ikonia: it's a popup in taskbar, it asks for password but not show error, where xcan I find text etc?
<ae86-drifter> MaverickOne okay i'll try
<chu> z00m: I'm not understand sorry, are you launching the application from a script?
<ikonia> ariacus: check the syslog
<Coded1> Emacs!!!!
<Mathuin> cycrosism: do you see *anything* in the logs that tells you what's wrong?
<ikonia> ariacus: has it always done this, or just started
<shauno> sdsheeks: careful, wars have been fought over lesser queries ;)
<chu> sdsheeks: Yeah, give emacs a go.
<cycrosism> Mathuin: Where can I see the logs
<q_plaz> @sdsheeks - Aptana Studio
<soreau> Yeeha: If you have a system that is that broken, you probably should back up any data and reinstall
<sdsheeks> shauno, oh...sorry just wanted some input
<ariacus> i don't know but see it for 2 boot now
<ae86-drifter> MaverickOne, libdvb-dev was already installed
<cycrosism> Mathuin: I don't see any dropped packets or errors
<Mathuin> cycrosism: /var/log is where they're at, wpa_supplicant.*.log will probably have what we need.
<shauno> sdsheeks: nothing to be sorry about, it's half in jest.  but I believe vi/ed vs emacs is older than I am, and will probably outlast me
<MaverickOne> ae86-drifter: don't know what to tell you :/
<Mathuin> cycrosism: let me boot my netbook and see the logs that are created by a successful network connection.
<z00m> chu, no if i run g15stats from a terminal prompt, it runs in the terminal and i have to leave that terminal open in order for it to stay active. but im wanting to be able to close the terminal and the program remains running in the background. if that makes any sence.
<ariacus> sys log is what dmsg prints?
<chu> z00m: Try running g15stats &
<z00m> thats it :D
<sdsheeks> shauno, well I grew up in the 70's so..i have to be close
<z00m> &
<Mathuin> shauno: I've been an emacs user since my machine only had 4M of RAM, but I learned to appreciate vi and even the Eclipse editor.
<z00m> i knew there was somthing
<z00m> thanks
<chu> z00m: Heh, sorry I didn't understand you :)
<phil_in_london> renisss, hp ?
<Yeeha> @zoom background is the ampersand &
<Blue1> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<sdsheeks> My first PC was a coco 2
<matts45acp> can someone please give me some help installing my wireless adapter
<q_plaz> Garr. Live CD not working for 10.04. Tried on 2 computers now
<sdsheeks> hooked it up to a TV..no HD but it did have a tape recorder :)
<Samoi> matts45acp, what is the make / model?
<Yeeha> @zoom command &
<sdsheeks> that was in the 80's I think
<chu> sdsheeks: Have you used emacs before? If not, I can send you a rather in-depth cheat sheet, if you'd be interested.
<z00m> chu one more thing
<Mathuin> cycrosism: you may not be logging to /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log, check /var/log/syslog for wpa_supplicant and NetworkManager messages.
<renisss> phil_in_london, its a Epson Stylus CX7000F , all in one,   and i can print but not scan
<sdsheeks> chu, I have used it but for editing one file..never as a development platform so yea send away
<sdsheeks> chu, and thanks!
<z00m> how do i find out the process id of whats running in the background
<q_plaz> lsof -i
<z00m> ok and i close via kill ?
<cycrosism> Mathuin: What do I look for in the logs
<z00m> kill "id number"
<z00m> ???
<chu> z00m: yes
<phil_in_london> renisss, been here yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<ae86-drifter> does anybody know anything about USB DVB cards?
<renisss> phil_in_london, is there a way to install the windows driver on wine and have the printer work through wine?
<Mathuin> cycrosism: Look for lines with "wpa_supplicant" or "NetworkManager" in them.  On my system, it starts the connection automatically, then says "access point 'Auto myaccess' has security, but secrets are required.", then starts configuring.  Eventually it tries to associate and succeeds.
<nobarking> hi, will we be seeing Firefox 4 in Ubuntu 10.10?
<Mathuin> Here I see stuff like "WPA: Key negotiation completed".
<z00m> is there anyway i can make a new command for lsof -i
<renisss> phil_in_london, yeah i tried what i could find there but it didnt work
<z00m> so i can just put bgapps or sumit
<phil_in_london> renisss, not that I know of. I've been lucky, every printer I've ever installed worked out of the box. But as you see from that list, looks like everything is fully supported except epson.
<Mathuin> nobarking: according to Wikipedia, Ubuntu 10.10 will have Firefox 3.6.10.  Ask in #ubuntu+1 to know for sure.
<ae86-drifter> I really need some help please, my kernel source is missing some files needed to compile it
<phil_in_london> renisss, are you using it via usb?
<ae86-drifter> i think...
<tonyyarusso> !info firefox maverick | nobarking, Mathuin
<z00m> bgapps = lsof -i
<ubottu> nobarking,: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.10+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 11020 kB, installed size 29792 kB
<z00m> u know what i mean
<renisss> phil_in_london, yes its usb
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: that's a sweet command, thanks!
<q_plaz> zoom: yes
<wktian> my stardick don't work
<Yeeha> anybody knows how to fix squashfs on 10.04live?
<q_plaz> i also lets it show the ports it uses
<phil_in_london> renisss, try a network install.
<Mathuin> !info wine maverick
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu9 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<cannabisgood> has anyone else seen after the most recent upgrades, it takes away all buttons on the panels
<cannabisgood> except the trash can
<nobarking> do you guys recommend i upgrade to maverick or do a clean installation?
<cannabisgood> but everything else is gone
<xangua> !panels | cannabisgood
<ubottu> cannabisgood: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cannabisgood> thanks
<Doyle> nobarking: without a good reason a clean install is always recommended. Do you have a reason not to?
<clean> nobarking: I prefer clean
<shauno> nobarking: I think it's mostly personal taste.  I like the new-car smell of a fresh install, but upgrade shouldn't have any issues
<ariacus> i see nothing suspicious in the lofg
<nobarking> Doyle: nope, i'm comfortable importing most the system setting files
<chu> z00m: Have you tried bash scripting before?
<Loshki> nobarking: clean installs almost always lead to fewer problems, but you've nothing to lose by trying an upgrade first. If it fails, then do a clean install. Either way, back up your current, working system before you start...
<ae86-drifter> ive learned from experience never to use ubuntu upgrades, it will fuck ur install half the time
<z00m> q_plaz, what im trying to do is instead of having to type lsof -i which is a pain in the ass to remember, is it possible for me to make a new command that will call lsof -i up ? for example when i type bgapps it gives me the output from the lsof -i command.
<Loshki> ariacus: love the 'new car smell' idea...
<clean> Loshki: agree
<chu> z00m: Mind if I PM you?
<z00m> chu im noob to all this
<MaverickOne> !language | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nobarking> is there a way to automatically import ~/. settings while doing a clean install?
<shauno> z00m: look to see if you have 'pidof' installed; it does just that
<MaverickOne> !language | z00m
<ubottu> z00m: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<z00m> yeah sure pm me.
<nobarking> from the Ubuntu installer i mean?
<xangua> nobarking: make you home in a diferent partition
<renisss> phil_in_london, does that mean i have to connect it to my router, my router does not have usb, does that mean i have to buy a wireless usb thing so my printer can connect to router
<phil_in_london> renisss, I'm not even saying it would work for sure. Does your printer not have an ethernet port?
<clean>  nobarking, it's won't erase the data in /home
<Loshki> shauno: Oops. Mean this for you: love the 'new car smell' idea...
<renisss> phil_in_london, no it only has usb ports
<clean> make /home as a independent partition is safe
<phil_in_london> reniss, see anything at  http://localhost:631/printers/
<ae86-drifter> MaverickOne do u have any other ideas at all for my dvb tuner,
<ae86-drifter> please
<MaverickOne> ae86-drifter: sorry i don't.
<nothingspecial> z00m: You put aliases in your .bashrc alias easy_word='big_ hard_ to remember command'
<ariacus> how tomakr uyser to change password n login?
<Loshki> ae86-drifter: try the mythtv-users guys. They know tons about tv cards and linux...
<LJRuff> At what time will Ubuntu 10.10 be released?
<ae86-drifter> Loshki, thanks, thats a good idea..
<tonyyarusso> ariacus: sudo passwd -e someusername will make them change it the next they log in on a terminal at least; I have no idea how it works in a graphical environment.
<tonyyarusso> LJRuff: before midnight on the tenth in @Pacific/Pago_pago
<ariacus> why would someone login in terminal in 2011?
<sdsheeks> ariacus, lots of reasons
<tonyyarusso> ariacus: I do it every day.
<sdsheeks> brb
<asdgh> tonyyarusso, i'm not anxious about it, but i'd like to know - what is the critery to establish the new release time?
<Killaklown> hi
<LJRuff> tonyyarusso, =(
<Killaklown> whassup guys
<Eighteens> i'm using 10.04, I was wondering if upgrading to 10.10 has any significant ugrades, because i'm totally happy with 10.04
<D3luSi0n4L> Hey all, anyone know the best web text editor? Looking for something similar to notepad++?
<tonyyarusso> asdgh: Whenever the release manager decides everything's shipshape.
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: vim
<asdgh> (i'm totaly happy with 10.04 too!)
<Killaklown> yeah vim
<Killaklown> gvim
<tonyyarusso> Eighteens: see the release notes for the Release Candidate.
<D3luSi0n4L> VIM?
<blakkheim> not gvim, just vim
<D3luSi0n4L> what should i search in the software center?
<D3luSi0n4L> jsut vim?
<Killaklown> hey whats the deal with nvidia drivers for 10.04+... I cant seem to get them to work right
<Killaklown> ???
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: a version of vim is preinstalled with the os, but it's the "tiny" version
<tonyyarusso> D3luSi0n4L: Honestly, I normally use gedit.  Other popular ones are geany, scite, bluefish
<Loshki> ariacus: the main reason is because of a slow connection...
<Duality> I use gedit myself, scite is another good one
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm alright since there all similar, any with a nice user interface?
<D3luSi0n4L> I like macish interfaces
<Duality> notepad++ is based around scintilla - and scite is the linux implementation of that, as far as i am aware
<blakkheim> lol
<D3luSi0n4L> i dunno if that makes sense but lol
<pradeep> artafon hi
<Killaklown> anyone having problems with nvidia drivers?
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: vim is maybe too complicated for you then
<Killaklown> my video looks jacked
<Mathuin> Killaklown: I'm not having trouble, and I'm using somewhat bleeding edge drivers.
<dorgan> ok maybe someone can help me.....i'm trying to setup tomcat...have never done it before...i installed it via apt...but when i try to go to: http://localhost:8080/manager/html    I get a 404...or any other link on the main page for that matter
<Killaklown> Mathuin, where u get ur drivers from?
<Killaklown> Mathuin, ubuntu's repo?
<soreau> ! u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<step21> D3luSi0n4L, use nano
<phil_in_london> reniss, you should look at http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html#SCANNERS    although it may upset you.
<clean> code1, ubuntu:ubuntu
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm ok ill check it out
<ariacus> so anyone can say me how gdm deals with expired passwords??
<D3luSi0n4L> thanks step21
<Mathuin> Killaklown: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu lucid
<Mathuin> That's the repo I have in Synaptic.
<Killaklown> why that one?
<D3luSi0n4L> nano? i searched "nano" in the software center and nothing
<Killaklown> instead of the built in nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Mathuin> Killaklown: I was trying to determine if the problems I was seeing in Civilization V via Steam were due to drivers or not.
<asdgh> Does Civ V work on Linux ???
<Killaklown> Mathuin, when I book I get like a scrambled, garbled screen
<Killaklown> *boot
<D3luSi0n4L> step21: do you know where I can find "nano"?
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: it is installed by default
<ae86-drifter> isnt nano default
<ariacus> D3luSi0n4L: apt-get install nano
<jamesbrink> after compiling and installing something from source how do i uninstall it? i thought i have used stuff like make uninstall or make deinstall in the past
<jamesbrink> is there a way to show the make options?
<jamesbrink> are they defined in the make file?
<D3luSi0n4L> where would i find it if its installed? i looked through applications and cant find it
<blakkheim> !enter | jamesbrink
<ubottu> jamesbrink: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ariacus> jamesbrink: press tab after make
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: just type "nano" in a terminal
<marsfligth> when will be available Maverik?
<Mathuin> Killaklown: wow, that sucks.  You might want to disable them and try the other drivers.
<ariacus> marsfligth: already is
<Mathuin> Can you boot into console mode?
<jamesbrink> ariacus: that just lists the make files?
<D3luSi0n4L> lol step21 was that a joke?
<ariacus> jamesbrink: it should list all targets defined in ./Makefile
<D3luSi0n4L> I asked for one with an interface and nano runs in terminal? lol
<blakkheim> D3luSi0n4L: you don't need anything more than that for text editing
<Tree-House> Hi everyone
<ariacus> D3luSi0n4L: use geaNY
<ae86-drifter> D3luSi0n4L, it has a "text" interface
<Mathuin> D3luSi0n4L: have you tried 'gedit'?
<renisss> phil_in_london, why would making it a network printer work any better?
<Tree-House> Anyone think they could give me a hand using wine to get StarCraft 2 to work
<jamesbrink> ariacus: you are right my bad
<D3luSi0n4L> i know but i prefer a html editor to have an interface
<ariacus> do u
<D3luSi0n4L> ariacus: mathiun: no ill check thoes out, thank you
<ae86-drifter> D3luSi0n4L, try gPHPedit thats wat i use
<shauno> D3luSi0n4L: editors are highly subjective; usually when you ask someone for a recommendation, they'll give you their preference.  it's usually better to just try every one you can find until you find one that fits just right
<jamesbrink> ariacus: i was typing make space then tab =/
<Tree-House> Anychance anyone could give me a hand with WINE?
<step21> D3luSi0n4L, no. it is easier to use then vim, if you need a terminal/console editor
<blakkheim> !wine > Tree-House
<ubottu> Tree-House, please see my private message
<marsfligth> ariacus: I gone on ubuntu.com right now, but there is only "Download Release Candidate". Probabilly becose I am using an italian IP
<jamesbrink> do you guys know the irc command to silence people who are comming and going ?
<ariacus> marsfligth: if you update RC now it will be release
<blakkheim> jamesbrink: it depends on your irc client
<chu> jamesbrink: Do you use irssi?
<jamesbrink> oh okay i was thinking it was an irc command, and no im using empathy at the moment
<edbian> How can I make my x-chat input window bigger than one line?
<blakkheim> edbian: maybe try #xchT
<blakkheim> #xchat*
<Mathuin> Hrm.  What's the best way to determine whether I should be using the AMD64 build of Ubuntu instead of the 32-bit?
<ariacus> how can I remove package from repository? doo I nned to contact debian first orubuntu-specific address wxists?
<blakkheim> Mathuin: "should be" is up to you
<edbian> Mathuin, 64 bit arch only purpose is to allow more than ~3.5Gb of ram
<ChogyDan> ariacus: have you filed a bug report?
<Mathuin> edbian: I have 4G installed, hmm.
<edbian> Mathuin, Then you should use amd64
<ariacus> ChogyDan: what should I write there?
<chu> edbian: It does a bit more, but that's what's useful for a non-systems developer.
<sanduz2> why does Canonical support Empathy instead of Pidgin?
<marsfligth> ariacus: I tried right now and the man site its offering this 'ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-i386.iso'
<ChogyDan> ariacus: what package is it?
<shauno> a PAE kernel will handle 4Gb in 32bit too.  64 is more future-proofing at the moment
<Mathuin> edbian: will that impact my user experience (i.e., Chrome, Flash, Eclipse) ?
<blakkheim> Mathuin: possibly
<Ken8521> sanduz2: i think cuz empathy is a gnome app
<ChogyDan> sanduz2: both are supported.  Empathy is the gnome default
<Cordell> couldnt you have a 32 ubuntu desktop with PAE kernel installed?
<edbian> Mathuin, not in a noticable way I'll bet (but you won't be using all of your ram)
<sanduz2> oh because i think Empathy kinda sucks...
<edbian> chu, yeah yeah, 64 bit ints I get it ;)
<sanduz2> wish Pidgin was default
<edbian> sanduz2, Just install pidgin.  It's really not a huge deal
<sanduz2> k
<jamesbrink> typing make<tab> still does not show make install or any uninstall targets
<edbian> Cordell, Yeah I think you can do that.
<renisss> ariacus: do you know if i can install the windows printer driver on wine and use the printer through wine, cause there is no other way for me to scan through this printer
<ariacus> it doesnt matter actually, but it dead upstream and not popular
<ae86-drifter> shauno, if i have exactly 4GB, 32bit, i should use standard kernel right
<moetunes> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<edbian> ae86-drifter, You will only get access to 3.5~Gb of ram if you don't use PAE or 64bit Ubuntu
<shauno> ae86-drifter: I think that's a case for PAE too, as the line isn't bang-on 4Gb - that's just a convenient number
<edbian> 3.2!
<ChogyDan> ariacus: well, I guess you should file a bug report in debian if that is where it is packaged
<Tree-House> PKILL
<edbian> I stand corrected
<pradeep> Artafon you there
<shauno> the actual number will vary from machine to machine, it's 2^32-(your VGA aperture).  so it'll vary depending how monstrous your video card is   (as your video card's memory lives within the same address space, even if physically separate)
<ae86-drifter> ok cool, maybe the latest kernel source will fix my dvb issues  too... :
<terry> ! broadcom wl
<Mathuin> !info rt2860 maverick
<ubottu> Package rt2860 does not exist in maverick
<JackStoner> how do i permanently add an alias in ubuntu lucid??
<blakkheim> JackStoner: .bashrc
<terry> !broadcom wl
<JackStoner> blakkheim: thanks...
<pradeep> how do i reconnect with someone how i was having a pirvate chat with but he his no longer in the room
<matts45acp> can someone please give me some help installing my wireless adapter
<terry> !info broadcom wl maverick
<ubottu> 'wl' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Ken8521> matts45acp: whats the adapter?
<edbian> matts45acp, yeah I suppose I can.
<edbian> matts45acp, sudo iwlist scan.  What does it output?
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone use bluefish?
<sms_> I'm expanding a partition in my harddrive to take up the whole drive with gparted, should I check or uncheck the "round to cylinders" option?
<ariacus> how can I my sound not to stutter?
<muellisoft> ariacus: that sentence no verb
<spinningcompass> Muelli: "Can".
<spinningcompass> ariacus: Increase buffer size, or increase RAM, or reduce the CPU load, .... It depends.
<Death__> hey im running ubuntu 10.10 and want to hok up my tv as a second display but cant figure out why its not working it reads the tv but wont actually put anything on it
<edbian> sms_, It won't make any discernible difference to you
<ae86-drifter> sms_ flip a coin
<edbian> Death__, Plug in the TV, then turn the computer on.
<ariacus> spinningcompass: buffer sie of what and how?
<sms_> haha, ok.. I'd just like to know the difference
<edbian> Muelli, to is a verb!
<Death__> edbian: so i should restart my comp?
<edbian> Death__, That's what I suggest, yes
<nick383> I have a qick ubuntu question
<Death__> edbian: sorry lol just making sure thx ill brb
<nick383> can any one help?
<edbian> nick383, You are in the perfect place.
<edbian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nick383> awsome thanks
<edbian> Death__, sure
<kujablak> just ask you'll see
<megatronn>  i am going to do a fresh install, how can I import my ppa list from lucid???
<Blue1> unetbootin didn't work, anything else to try?
<bazhang> Blue1, works fine here
<nick383> I have awd elite that i have attached to my pc running ubuntu.  I can share (with correct permissions) it out and other pc's can see it but when they try to access it i get access denied.  When i look at the permissions on the folders they are correct, but when i look at the top level i get pemissions are undeterminable
<bazhang> megatronn, you dont. you get the PPA of the new version after the install
<Blue1> bazhang: well I have tried, it, and someone else has tried it (windows) and neither of us could boot of the flash drive.
<bazhang> Blue1, sounds like you need to md5 the iso and re-'burn'
<Blue1> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<megatronn> bazhang, ???? if i do a fresh install removing lucid, my ppas will be deleted right?
<rww> megatronn: they'll be commented out, not deleted. they're still there but inactive
<matts45acp> can someone please give me some help installing my wireless adapter
<kevin__> Is there a bug as to why Gwibber doesn't connect to facebook properly?
<tonyyarusso> kevin__: Yeah, it's called "Facebook".
<megatronn> rww, uhm are you sure? doing a fresh install won't delete anything?
<rww> oh, fresh install. i thought you said upgrade, sorry.
<megatronn> rww, no, for fresh install
<Death__> edbian:  it is sending a signal to my tv but its not showing anything.. its all black
<nick383> does any one hace any ideas about issue i posted?
<kevin__> tonyyarusso: funny.
<bazhang> megatronn, of course a fresh install
<moetunes> !xrandr | Death__
<ubottu> Death__: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Mathuin> After I do my fresh install, I'm going to want to install the same packages I currently have.  What's the canonical way to handle this situation?  Some apt-get command that lists my packages, then 'xargs apt-get install < /tmp/packagelist' ?
<bazhang> !clone | Mathuin
<ubottu> Mathuin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<matts45acp> can someone please give me some help installing my wireless adapter
<Death__> edbian: k thx ill check it out
<Mathuin> bazhang: thanks!
<nick383> whats the problem with the wireless?
<abelundercity> I think my install of 10.04 has become corrupted.  Is there a way to fix it via the live cd?
<matts45acp> i want to use my usb wireless not the internal card
<megatronn> bazhang, i think you are exactly getting my point. I have added third party PPAs to install apps not available in repostories. Now I want to do a fresh install wiping my hard disk partition. But before that I want to make a backup of PPA list. How to do that???
<nick383> ok is the usb not being rec?
<megatronn> not*
<bazhang> megatronn, this is for a fresh install of maverick 10.10?
<matts45acp> well i need to set it all up
<matts45acp> im new to this
<megatronn> bazhang, yaps, I said that nearly 5 times :)
<bazhang> !wifi > matts45acp
<ubottu> matts45acp, please see my private message
<nick383> ok so am i but I was able to get my usb nic to install
<Blue1> should unetbootin make a bootable flash drive, or do I need to make it bootable following:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nick383> Im trying to get a question answred as well
<Jordan_U> Blue1: Unetbootin will make a bootable flash drive.
<bazhang> megatronn, I'd wait then; an option in 10.10 is to not delete your /home directory, and there is a new repo called extras.ubuntu.com with all new apps that may supercede some of those PPA
<Blue1> Jordan_U: two of us have tried using windows, and no joy.
<nick383> I think I googled how get ubuntu "drives" for my nic
<Tree-House> Can anyone give me a hand installing a program using Wine?
<bazhang> Tree-House, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | Tree-House
<ubottu> Tree-House: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<abelundercity> I think my install of 10.04 has become corrupted.  Is there a way to fix it via the live cd?
<ae86-drifter> i am trying to install a dvb tuner and i keep getting this error: Missing files that required to build driver: /lib/modules/2.6.31-22-generic/source/drivers/media/dvb/dvb-usb/dvb-usb-common.h, i created a symlink so that it points to the kernel source from /usr/src but this dvb-usb/ folder only has Kconfig and Makefile only, please help me
<bazhang> Blue1, it sometimes takes me a couple of 'burns' with unetbootin to get it right, make sure the iso has been md5 checked
<bazhang> !md5 > Blue1
<ubottu> Blue1, please see my private message
<Tree-House> nobody over at that channel is around
<bazhang> Tree-House, check the appdb first. and be patient
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello, I just started an upgrade process on my home server and ran into a problem. The updater asked if I wanted to compare differences between my version of smb.conf and the maintainer's smb.conf. I chose to compare the differences side by side. I made my terminal bigger (this is over an ssh session), and the display where I was supposed to compare the files didn't scale at all and some of the buttons disappeared. So I restored
<Rigorm0rtis>  my SSH window to the size it was and the problem was still happening, so I hit CTRL+Z to suspend the process. I then cleared the screen and tried to resume the update process with fg. Now I just get my initial command and nothing is happening. How to I resume the file comparison?
<ae86-drifter> should i upgrade kernel?
<Blue1> bazhang: it md5 check summed fine.
<Mathuin> Rigorm0rtis: CTRL+L ?
<Mathuin> Or CTRL+R ?
<Tree-House> I have, trying to figure it out
<ae86-drifter> Rigorm0rtis r u sure it isnt just working?
<edbian> ae86-drifter, I think you can compile that software using make in that folder. Have you ever compiled anything before?
<bazhang> Blue1, okay, then try again? as I said it takes me a couple of tries sometimes
<ae86-drifter> edbian of course, thats the first thing i tried
<Rigorm0rtis> Mathuin, just prints ^L or ^R to the screen
<Blue1> bazhang: we tried twice each -- it either works or doesn't is there another programme we could try under windows?
<edbian> ae86-drifter, Yeah, then IDK
<Mathuin> Rigorm0rtis: ESC :q!
<Mathuin> If you're stuck in VI that should get you out.
<Rigorm0rtis> ae86-drifter, not really. But I suspect the file comparison is running, i just can't interact with it
<bazhang> Blue1, no idea about other options for windows, it works quite well, so sorry not to be able to help out here
<MaverickOne> bazhang: what is the deb line for extras?
<ae86-drifter> Rigorm0rtis u probs need to be pateint
<cipher__> hello!
<cipher__> what time zone is meerkat being released at?
<Rigorm0rtis> Mathuin, I don't think it's running vim, the comparison it was having me work with was using ncurses I believe.
<Blue1> bazhang: yeah it's not worked twice, for two of us, so don't know what we are doing wrong, but we're both not getting it. thanks.
<bazhang> MaverickOne, its not official yet as Maverick has not been released, webupd8 has the info let me get it
<Mathuin> Rigorm0rtis: you could CTRL+Z and then run 'jobs' to tell you what you interrupt. :-)
<Rigorm0rtis> ae86-drifter, I'm fairly sure the app is waiting for my input though, I just can't interact with it
<Mathuin> Either way, exiting out and restarting the original process sounds like the right thing to do.
<abelundercity> This just started happening today: When I reach the login screen my install of 10.04 slows down to a crawl and works in stops and starts. The computer boots up fine, and on the live cd there's no problem with performance, so the problem must be software rather than hardware.  Can anyone provide some guidance for this?
<edbian> abelundercity, Look at the output of dmesg.  It usually has helpful messages
<Schindler> can some1 tell me why its bad to go on irc as root?
<ariacus> how can I make my sound not to stutter when i doing somethinf ekse?
<moetunes> is it   update-manager -d   to move up to the next version?
<Schindler> i dont think so
<cipher__> anyone know what how many hours till meerkat?
<Rigorm0rtis> Mathuin, I just killed the job and I think it broke the upgrade :/
<ariacus> Schindler: exploitrs
<Schindler> 0.o wat
<ae86-drifter> apt-get install dist-upgrade
<edbian> Schindler, If there were vulnerabilities in xchat people could use it to destroy your entire system instead of just your /home
<Mathuin> Rigorm0rtis: ugh!  can you restart the entire upgrade?
<Schindler> well im on back track so thatll b fun lllool
<abelundercity> OK, I'll try that and come back
<coinmagic45> can anyone help with setting a desktop usb wireless keyboard to wake my computer from sleep?  It works in Windows 7 but isn't working in Linux (I have to hit the power button to wake from Sleep at the moment).
<Schindler> ummm
<Mathuin> BRB, switching systems
<Rigorm0rtis> Mathuin, # do-release-upgrade -d
<Rigorm0rtis> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Rigorm0rtis> No new release found :(
<Schindler> its in power options
<Schindler> i think
<bazhang> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html MaverickOne
<nick383> I have awd elite that i have attached to my pc running ubuntu.  I can share (with correct permissions) it out and other pc's can see it but when they try to access it i get access denied.  When i look at the permissions on the folders they are correct, but when i look at the top level i get pemissions are not known
<MaverickOne> bazhang: thank you :)
<CowzRule> ~(}:-0)= Mooooo
<Schindler> u need to login as the same user
<Schindler> lol
<bazhang> CowzRule, dont
<alohawaii> hi, how can i tell whether my internet is from eth0 or from wlan0?
<unknown> ifconfig
<Schindler> ifconfig
<cipher__> ifconfig
<Schindler> chack wat has an ip
<coinmagic45> Schindler, I'm new to Linux so maybe I'm thinking something wrong, but I couldn't find anything for that in Power Options...
<Schindler> let me c 1 min
<coinmagic45> thanks, you da man :-)
<ae86-drifter> nick383, whats an AWD elite??
<Rigorm0rtis> Mathuin, so I ran aptitude upgrade, and it said "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." So I ran that and it looks like the upgrade is picking up where it left off.
<ae86-drifter> sounds like a car
<nick383> a western digital
<nick383> sorry
<Mathuin> Rigorm0rtis: whew!
<cipher__> so what time zone is meerkat being released in??
<cipher__> no mythtv for me until then
<nick383> right
<Mathuin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<nick383> any ideas?
<ae86-drifter> nick383 how are you sharing it?
<ae86-drifter> through SMB?
<Schindler> my internet is sucking
<nick383> <ae86-drifter> i installed samba
<ae86-drifter> install system-config-samba and use the GUI tool
<nick383> i think the problem is with the permissions between the NAS and ubuntu
<Tree-House> So anybody know if there is settings I have to change for wine, it seems to be working now, but the installer cannot find/access the files it needs
<sam__> Icould not get 10.10 retbook RC to work in Virtualbox but it installed fine on a free partition. Anyone able to get the netbook version to work in VB?
<nick383> I can see the connection on the other end
<cipher__> no one knows what time zone ubuntu releases operate in??
<nick383> even in the folder
<Schindler> i reccomend making a thred about it on ubuntu fourms, cant find wake on keypress, lol but i found wake on lan XD
<nick383> only when i look directly at the connected storage does it not see any permissions
<coinmagic45> Schindler, should I post on ubuntu forums or Launchpad?
<ae86-drifter> nick383 well u need to check the samba permissions and the authentication, also permissions on ur filesystem
<Schindler> ubuntu fourms is faster imo
<coinmagic45> k thanks!
<Schindler> np
<nick383> is there a command to run to take ownership of the connected device?
<Schindler> hay, any1 know the ports irc uses?
<ae86-drifter> nick383, chown
<x714x> default ports are 6667 and 6697 for ssl
<x714x> but you can have any port you want
<Schindler> thx
<afeijo> how can I convert the permissions letters to chmod numbers ?
<genupulas> how can i make iso from live cd in ubuntu
<sam__> When can we download 10.10?
<Schindler> lol
<x714x> lol
<Schindler> 2morrow
<ae86-drifter> nick383, r u sharing to other ubuntu machines
<genupulas> how can i make iso from live cd in ubuntu
<nick383> nope windows
<nick383> but i have other directories shared out that i can access
<x714x> genupulas,  the live cd is a iso...
<Schindler> if ur on a lke cd y do u need an iso?
<Schindler> lol
<ae86-drifter> nick383 well they probably not authenticating prperly, what are u using to authenticate
<ae86-drifter> ok nick
<genupulas> how can i make iso from live cd in ubuntu
<Schindler> nick383 did you add premissions of everyone? or just ur self?
<x714x> ...
<Schindler> for*
<ae86-drifter> nick383, do sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/hd
<afeijo> how can I convert the permissions letters to chmod numbers ?
<x714x> genupulas,  the live cd is a iso...
<x714x> genupulas,  the live cd is a iso...
<x714x> genupulas,  the live cd is a iso...
<FloodBot3> x714x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nick383> the pcs are part of the same workgroup with matching accounts that authenicate on both sides
<researcher123> using gparted which partition can I increase so that my Download folder has more space
<Schindler> its some ls flag....
<Schindler> XD
<x714x> :S
<Schindler> wtf just happened?
<Schindler> flood bot XD
<researcher123> which partition has the File System folder
<Schindler> did u partion it manully?
<ae86-drifter> researcher123 probs ur /home partition
<unknown> filezilla, FFFFUUUUU
<Schindler> researcher123 its in the same one as the one u installed ubuntu
<Schindler> .-.
<researcher123> ae86-drifter: but while installing I created Boot, Swap and Root so among thes what contain File System folder
<ae86-drifter> root
<lucent> researcher123: the default configuration (boot, swap, root) means root contains home
<lucent> home is where your files are stored i.e. downloads
<Schindler> i gots a question, why would a hacker distroy a system he helped make (linux)
<ikonia> Schindler: that's offtopic and nothing to do with ubuntu
<Schindler> opps
<lucent> researcher123: I think that some of us prefer not to fill up root, so we move home to its own partition, and hence some confusion in answering your question
<ikonia> Schindler: no problem
<researcher123> but gparted show a picture in which resizing of root is not available it seems
<Schindler> lucent is their a tut on that lol
<lucent> researcher123: true, you cannot resize root, because you are running your computer and root modification would destroy it
<Schindler> researcher123 use a live cd
<lucent> researcher123: the answer is to boot a livecd with tools you want to use, and then resize root when you are not running your computer from root
<researcher123> but I want the Download folder size to increase which is within File System of the Root
<CowzRule> researcher123 You can't resize root because it's mounted
<lucent> that's a bit dumb what I said but I hope you understand what I am trying to say
<Rigorm0rtis> All right. Looks like I am having some dependency problems now. Running dpkg --configure -a gives me all of this before giving up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509821/
<CowzRule> You could do it from a live cd
<Schindler> yup
<researcher123> CowzRule: Then Download folder size to increase which is within File System of the Root
<lucent> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Schindler> what time exactly does ubuntu 10.10 come out? and what time zone?
<lucent> that's ... special.
<lucent> Schindler: no one knows for sure, and this is not the place to discuss #ubuntu+1
<lucent> Schindler: maybe you will find your answer if you ask there
<Schindler> i rely need to read some rules =(
<matts45acp> im new to this
<matts45acp> can someone please give me some help installing my wireless adapter
<lucent> matts45acp: what make / model? is it USB? express card?
<Schindler> matts45acp i can help
<GabeYYZ> evening everyone
<TornadoChas3r> I made a change to /etc/fstab but stupid me made a typo and did not notice and restarted my machine. Now i cant boot or mount the partition. (Cant even boot into recovery mode). I tried a live CD but since i am unable to mount the parition I cannot fix the file. Anyone got an idea on how I can fix this. When i try to mount the partition this is the error i get:
<TornadoChas3r> http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/6976/fstabmounterror.jpg
<CowzRule> Does anyone know where wicd stores it's networking profiles?
<ikonia> TornadoChas3r: that's not a mount command, thats a problem mounting at boot
<ikonia> TornadoChas3r: mount the partition from the livecd to fix it
<MeltingKeyboard> hey there, does anybody know what time 10.10 will be released UTC??
<ikonia> MeltingKeyboard: no
<swordz> MeltingKeyboard Read the topic...
<MeltingKeyboard> hmmm
<MeltingKeyboard> sorry, am I talking in the wrong place?
<swordz> MeltingKeyboard yes
 * soreau thinks everyone should be told 'at the very end of the month'
<unknown> .join #ubuntu+1
<swordz> MeltingKeyboard Rather than PMing me, why not do as I suggested?
<soreau> this way, less people ask and if it happens any earlier it will be a welcome surprise
<unknown> Lol, epic typo.
<twinkie_addict> is 10.10 that much of an inprovment over 10.4 ?
<MeltingKeyboard> sorry
<soreau> twinkie_addict: #ubuntu+1
<twinkie_addict> lol sorry
<Fezzler> what determines power of a USB port?  I have a sound cable that works great via jack with my iPod but if I plug the cable into my guitar it doesn'y work
<twinkie_addict> so many ubuntu chanals going its hard get in the right one :)
<Lanks> hi any ideas on configuring a usb wifi dongle with ubuntu. I am getting the following error when I plug it in "rt2500usb_init_eeprom error invalid rt chipset detected"
<Fezzler> the cable is advertised for guitars and linux
<phil_in_london> Fezzler, your guitar has no amp, and its off topic
<Blue1> bazhang: found it -- it is trying to boot off the cdrom -- remove it works fine.
<Fezzler> phil_in_london>> Cable is said to be used right from guitar and I'm running Ubuntu Lucid - not on topic?
<Blue1> bazhang: iow i had to manually change syslinux.cfg
<Fezzler> phil_in_london>> Thought it may be a Lucid USB issue
<GabeYYZ> heh i need to lern2irc, i still get a bit dizzy with all the madness
<Blue1> there is no way a n00b could ever get a bootable usb drive with unetbootin
<CowzRule> Does anyone know where WICD stores it's networking profiles?
<phil_in_london> Fezzler, your problems are more likely to be caused by your soundcard rather than which operating system you use. Look at the properties of your audio, maybe change from analog to digital or vice versa. At any rate, there may be a setting in the Audio panel that can help.
<tucemiux> how do you make it so that you can see icons of minimized applications???
<GabeYYZ> dunno about the profiles, but the basic settings (gateway,netmask,DNS) are stored on iface and resolv.conf
<tucemiux>  Fezzler I just got into the room, did you say ubuntu and guitar?
<ariacus> is there a desktop emnviroement when you can put panels at left abd right sides of screen? i cannot adfford 2 lame panels on top and bottom
<chu> ariacus: You can do that with GNOME can't you?
<ariacus> chu: no\
<phil_in_london> ariacus, right click on the top panel, and change its location from top to left or right or whatever
<tucemiux> ariacus, what are you using???
<chu> ariacus: Just change the orientation of the panels.
<ariacus> they look lame then and work bad
<Fezzler> tucemiux>> yes
<Fezzler> tucemiux>> I use my guitar with Ubuntu
<CowzRule> GabeYYZ by "iface" do you mean /etc/network/interfaces ?
<tucemiux> Fezzler, is something not working?
<ariacus> for example all notifications icons are on top of each other and taskbar buttins are rotaded
<chu> ariacus: You could probably use two AWN panels.
<phil_in_london> Fezzler, if you join #ardour  you'll find a bunch of people that use linux daw system that will be familiar with your predicament
<CowzRule> ariacus Try AWN
<ariacus> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<ariacus> does awn nwwds compositing????
<franciscopk> hi =D im prepared to ubuntu final =D
<tucemiux> Fezzler, most likely you want to go to #opensourcemusicians but it looks like you solved your problem
<Sintricate> Hi. When can I download 10.10?
<CowzRule> ariacus for some feature yes
<Fezzler> tucemiux>> I'd discuss but seems like not welcomed here
<chu> I don't think so anymore ariacus, but if you don't have compositing you won't get the max features.
<Fezzler> tucemiux>> I have not
<chu> Sintricate: It'll be announced when it's available.
<franciscopk> Any mirror has ubunti final?
<tonyyarusso> franciscopk: No.
<franciscopk> usually mirrors has final release beforce official announce
<tonyyarusso> franciscopk: it's not final until the announce.  In the meantime, this channel is for 10.04 and earlier support only.
<tucemiux> Fezzler, if youre using ubuntu and have problems someone **might** be able to help or could direct you to someone who can
<franciscopk> usually long before
<ariacus> how awn package is clalled?
<chu> ariacus: ubottu's description is slightly out-dated, for instance, I have a simple AWN panel on the left side of my screen. Though the bot's description says only top or bottom.
<franciscopk> oh ok
<franciscopk> there is some channel about 10.10?
<RRU_Sciguy> yep, the party channe;
<RRU_Sciguy> *channel
<CowzRule> or #ubuntu+1
<franciscopk> can you give me a name?
<z00m> how do i run .jar files on linux ?
<achew22> franciscopk: probably #ubuntu+1 (for the next few hours)
<franciscopk> thanks =]
<CowzRule> #ubuntu-release-party
<chu> ariacus: Should just be awn?
<Fezzler> last Q: what tool or menu item do I use to troubleshoot sound card settings?
<RRU_Sciguy> CowzRule got it right
<tucemiux> im still trying to figure out how to get icons of minimized applications
<callen> okay, the new font in 10.10
<callen> is ridiculously gorgeous
<callen> and I'm a Mac user.
<callen> so there
<emma> does anyone remember what you press to get the little box that lets you type in a program to start it?>
<djzn> are we any close?
<CowzRule> alt+f-2
<ariacus> callen: you saw it in Vista already )
<callen> ariacus: did I?
<CowzRule> emma: Alt + F2
<RRU_Sciguy> callen: not surprising as Mac OS is a commercial release of ubuntu basically :P
<hikenboot> hello can anyone tell me how to remove kvm so it doesnt interfere with vbox
<callen> RRU_Sciguy: I don't think that's accurate.
<callen> RRU_Sciguy: and I'm being rather charitable with my words.
<djzn> it's about 3 in the morning in Isle of Man, right?
<ikonia> RRU_Sciguy: thats nonsense, please don't misslead people
<unknown> Mac is a commercial release of an operating system based off of an unfinished version of unix (to my knowledge)
<miyamoto> can any one help me to connect mobile broadband device in ubuntu
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<callen> unknown: nah.
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: commercial release of ubuntu? what are you smoking?
<callen> unknown: darwin BSD
<callen> unknown: perfectly complete unix.
<unknown> No operating system is complete.
<ikonia> guys, check the topic, please
<ikonia> unknown: please
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: Ubuntu is based on Linux, Mac OSX is based on BSD
<callen> unknown: POSIX. *shrugs*
<emma> is there anyway to close all running applications and windows and restore to a state that is the same as having just started up, without restarting?
<unknown> They haven't gotten Chuck Norris into any programs yet.
<ikonia> emma: as in quit them ?
<ariacus> emma: kill your session
<djzn> gnea it doesnt matter, as long as the UI works !!!!!!
<RRU_Sciguy> BSD is still based on Unix as is Ubuntu
<ariacus> emma: killall -TERM gnome-session-bin
<miyamoto> can any one help me to connect mobile broadband device in ubuntu
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: not saying it's not, just saying that your original statement was completely incorrect
<emma> ikonia: yeah i have so much stuff open after 25 days of the computer being on it's too big a mess to clean up one window at a time.
<emma> i just want to go back to the way it was when i started without turning off the computer
<phil_in_london> emma, log out and then log back in
<emma> or reseting the computer.
<phil_in_london> no startup necessary
<ikonia> emma: I suppose it depends on the state, thinks like xterms can be re-opened from session files, but others that have state as part of the application, you'll have to re-start
<tucemiux> what a sorrow mistake ubuntu is,   I cant believe its lagging so much behind from ubuntustudio, I give up!
<emma> what do you think of ariacus' idea?
<ikonia> emma: let me read, I missed it
<Gnea> tucemiux: what do you mean? they're developed at the same pace
<chu> Sounds hardcore.
<phil_in_london> its not supposed to be ubuntustudio, thats what hmm, ubuntustudio is for.
<lucent> emma: the alternative is to ALT-TAB and ALT-F4
<RRU_Sciguy> Gnea, Blame my statement on the guy who introduced me to Ubuntu XD
<ikonia> emma: in honesty, I don't think it will work, but I also don't know enough about gnome-session-bin to be certain
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: who was that? :)
<emma> lucent: why what does that do?
<lucent> emma: one by one, if you use the keyboard short cuts it goes quick enough for compulsive window-leaver-openers :)
<RRU_Sciguy> Gnea, some guy from a modding community im part of
<TornadoChas3r> urg.. i am having problems trying to mount the partition in the live cd /:
<emma> lucent: use compiz to quickly go through the list of stuff?
<lucent> yeah
<tucemiux> Gnea, the look and feel is so much better on ubuntustudio, I couldnt figure out how to see minimized appz on ubuntu so im going back to ubuntustudio, i feel sorry I wasted a few hours with ubuntu, im getting rid of the thing and installing ubuntustudio
<emma> that's not so bad.
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: well perhaps you can 'mod' his perception to a more realistic one ;)
<emma> im going to give the killall -TERM gnome-session-bin a try just to see what happens.
<ikonia> emma: your "core" applications are worth putting in your .sessions file most will even support -x -y cordinates for screen position
<RRU_Sciguy> Gnea, his view: Ubuntu is THE OS, all others can't compare
<chu> tucemiux: So you base your claims on aesthetics which can easily be modified? Nice.
<emma> here goes nothing. (presumably me)
<ikonia> emma: please report back, I 'd like to know if that works
<unknown> Don't forget to install network manager in ubuntustudio. It's not in there on install.
<djzn> IS IT OUT
<Gnea> tucemiux: heh, you do know that you can simply do a sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop, right?
<CowzRule> NO
<chu> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Gnea> RRU_Sciguy: funny
<emma> em@leibniz:~$ killall -TERM gnome-session-bin
<emma> gnome-session-bin: no process found
<djzn> I hope this release is not as buggy as lucid
<Gnea> tucemiux: the only difference is the GUI, everything else under the hood is the same
<tucemiux> chu, ive been here more than 30 minutes trying to find  an solution that are "easily modified" but I think were goign off topic here, I wont even mention how ubuntu didnt encrypt my home directory automatically
<gdb> s/apt-get/aptitude/g
<ariacus> try without "-bin"
<CowzRule> Join #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1
<lucent> emma: 'killall' say the word kill is more like 'tell it' and TERM means terminate, or please close
<TornadoChas3r> I have a feeling i am doing something wrong.. when i try to mount the partition i get this in return
<TornadoChas3r> mount: /dev/cciss/c0d0p2: can't read superblock
<tucemiux> Gnea, were going off topic plus I havent even started on how sound appz like JACK dont work in ubuntu vanilla flavor, thanks for the input though
<lucent> emma: it's as safe as you want it to be, that's what I think
<emma> huh?
<lucent> nerdspeak, sorry
<tonysan> how do I specifiy outgoing IP when I am establishing ssh tunnel?
<unknown> Try manually mounting the media in terminal.
<lucent> emma: do you want commands to type in, or click-and-point?
<littlebearz> tonysan: doesn't it tunnel auto with your outbound IP?
<Austin25> Anyone know of a distro that boots into RAM like puppy, but has apt-get?
<gdb> s/apt-get/aptitude/g
<unknown> Does dsl have apt-get?
<lucent> Austin25: OpenWRT
<bazhang> Austin25, try ##linux as this is ubuntu support only
<lucent> actually I am mistaken, ipkg not apt-get nevermind it
<gdb> ie; Please stop recommending/using apt-get. Use and recommend aptitude.  That's the preferred package manager in both Debian and Ubuntu.  apt-get is deprecated, please just stop using it.
<luis_> hola soy un burro para xubuntu
<bazhang> gdb, not so
<gdb> alias apt-get='aptitude' if you must
<xangua> !msg Austin25 maybe 'puppy lucid'¿
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blakkheim> gdb agreed, i don't know why everyone uses apt-get
<xangua> upps
<lucent> gdb: how do we install build-deps for aptitude?
<emma> done.
<lucent> for/with
<unknown> Apt-get is easier to spell
<lucent> it has super cow powers
<lucent> I thought that was novelty
<emma> I just simply held alt + F4 and didn't let up until everything was gone.
<Mathuin> blakkheim: I use apt-get because Ubuntu recommends it when I run a command.  If xpdf isn't installed, Ubuntu says to type 'sudo apt-get install xpdf'.
<ariacus> gdb: aptitude was removed from ubuntu
<emma> it did not close firefox so i did killal firefox-bin on it.
<lucent> emma: hey if that works for you, good then :)
<rww> gdb: Erm. Some things you may not know: 1) That's true of Debian, not Ubuntu, 2) aptitude isn't even installed by default in 10.10.
<Gnea> tucemiux: well, I won't disagree that the default Ubuntu gui could stand to be replaced with something else that's more memory efficient. as for jackd, that can be a bit tricky at times
<tonysan> littlebearz: I need to bind it with another IP, I have multiple outbound
 * gdb shrugs.  It's in 10.04 which is what I have here.  If Ubuntu removed it from 10.10, well.. heh.  I can't even begin to fathom why.
<djzn> is ext4 mature enough or still messing up ISO images
<littlebearz> tonysan: werid, sorry don't know about that
<rww> djzn: works fine for me
<ariacus> because apt-get can build from Source
<djzn> if a ext3 file system is converted to ext4, will it be faster when it fscks it ?
<lucent> slower
<lucent> much slower.
<djzn> so it's better to keep the original ext3
<unknown> Is it possible to boost bluetooth signal for a usb bluetooth dongle, for some reason, no matter how close my ds3 is, all I ever get is 7%
<lucent> I fail to see the advantages of using ext4 outweighing the ... uh... train wreck"
<djzn> i still have ext3 on all partitions....
<lucent> djzn: sauce patches in Ubuntu kernel interact badly with ext4
<blakkheim> i use UFS2 :)
<lucent> the bugs are fixed, the performance issues are not.
<djzn> however fsck'ing 300 GB can last 6 minutes
<ikonia> lucent: which ones /
<ikonia> lucent: which patches interact bad with ext4 ?
<lucent> ikonia: never figured it out, I've found 2 first-ground bugs about ext4
<lucent> reported, patched
<djzn> i do keep EXT3 on all partitions....
<ikonia> lucent: so the bugs are resolved, not currently open ?
<djzn> last time I tried ext4, got a ISO corrupted.... right on the spot, literally minutes after I installed ubuntu
<TheLorax> I just put xubuntu onto a usb key, on an hp mini 110, and it's hanging at boot at the following line: agpgart-into 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932k stolen memory.
<lucent> ikonia: yes, though after finding bugs the 2nd time around I discontinued use of ext4
<lucent> no confidence in it
<ikonia> lucent: just checking, thanks
<phil_in_london> unknown, have you messed around with hciconfig , there are settings that can be done with it.
<Guest37982> need help with dman wifi in ubuntu 9.10
<ariacus> why ubuntu is so badly translaed?
<gdb> What's the connection between iso and ext4?
<lucent> if someone asks me "should I use ext4 for my important data?" then I tell them what I know, do not use it
<ariacus> english text every nw and then
<littlebearz> ariacus: what language?
<gdb> They're different filesystems, hence why I can't figure out what one has to do with the other.
<Guest37982> wifi radar and wicd  cant get ip address
<gdb> iso = iso9660, ext4 = ... ext4
<ariacus> russian, no less
<djzn> yeah, ext4 i wouldn't recommend too
<Guest37982> ubuntu already instaled the broadcom driver
<Guest37982> or that is what it says
<Schindler> did you hear broadcom is going open sorce!!
<Guest37982> yes
<Schindler> yey!
<Guest37982> maybe ubuntu 10.10 will be more decent at wifi
<lucent> doubtful in regards to broadcom
<Schindler> i hope, i get 10mbps on a 500mbps card XD
<Guest37982> but right now it sucks U.U
<quiescens> it won't affect 10.10, not directly anyway
<gdb> http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/News/Broadcom-Releases-Open-Source-Wireless-Drivers
<Leon_Nardella> Can anyone reproduce bug 654892?
<quiescens> I wasn't aware there were 500mbps options at consumer level
<Guest37982> so . . . . wifi radar is still "acquaring ip address" ... should i do all that stuff with fwcutter and such
<Guest37982> -___-
<Jordan_U> gdb: I think he meant that he wrote an iso file to his ext4 filesystem and then checked the checksum and it was wrong.
<Guest37982> ¿¿
<gdb> Jordan_U: Ah, I couldn't tell.  Thanks for the insight, you're probably right.
<soreau> gdb: Well it's about time
<phil_in_london> unknown  hciconfig hci0 inqtpl    thats your inquiry transmission levels
<lucent> It's revealing, to me, that Hollywood digital cinema package distribution is on harddrives with ext3 filesystem
<Starcraftmazter> heys guys. As of 10.10, when im listening to music or video occasionally the sound breaks down into static, that continues for several seconds even after i pause the media
<lucent> Starcraftmazter: #ubuntu+1 mate
<Starcraftmazter> isnt it out yet?
<rww> Starcraftmazter: nope
<lucent> not in this timezone
<Starcraftmazter> oh my bad
<Starcraftmazter> lol
<lucent> how's the future looking over there?
<Starcraftmazter> new ATI drivers are 10x faster
<Starcraftmazter> so is firefox
<lucent> sounds very over 9000
<soreau> Starcraftmazter: You mean new 'radeon' drivers?
<Starcraftmazter> flgrx
<CowzRule> Join #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-announce
<djzn> the problem with ext4 for me was downloading an ISO image with transmission bit-torrent client
<soreau> Starcraftmazter: In any event, the ATI brand name is being faded out in favor of 'Radeon'
<GabeYYZ> i like ext4 better than NTFS, dunno why
<djzn> it downloaded completely messed up some bits..... it was plain to see
<lucent> soreau: now -that- is interesting :)
<soreau> lucent: Not really.. it's just an official name change under the hand of AMD
<djzn> could be transmission issue.... with ext4
<djzn> nevertheless it's a huge issue, specially if transmission IS shipping with ext4
<lucent> soreau: I didn't catch that news, really.  Is there an article or memo that explains it, you'd reccommend I read?
<lucent> soreau: I'm curious to know if "ATI" is disappearing
<soreau> lucent: Sure, it's on phoronix forums
<lucent> 'k
<Tree-House> I really dont know what im doing wrong here, Anyone help with wine?
<Dougdoug4> Where can I download a burner that will let me burn an .iso to a USB?
<lucent> Dougdoug4: 'Unetbootin' tool helps do that
<lucent> it works only with a few linux based distros
<lucent> do not expect it to work otherwise
<djzn> are you guys happy with flash player 64 bit current?
<lucent> Tree-House: I'm thinking you'll have best luck talking to people who are interested in wine
<lucent> Tree-House: try the forums for a linux gaming community
<sheldon> TreeHouse: what are you trying to run in wine?
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> not out yet!
<AbhiJit> :(
<CowzRule> Join #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-announce
<Exploiter> Hello all, anyone onw knows any software for sending bulk emails using gmail smtp?? (for ubuntu)
<littlebearz> postfix
<littlebearz> but u need some time to set it up :P
<ariacus> Exploiter: i don't think it's appropriate here
<Exploiter> wy?
<crimton> hi is this the right place for help and troubleshooting?
<chu> crimton: Yep
<lucent> bulk email is not a support issue
<Exploiter> not exactly bulk, gmail let you send 500 emails legally
<rusivi> Leon_Nardella: Yes, and the opportunity to create LZO compressed files was not in Archive Roller, good catch.
<Exploiter> i have my own list bro.. nothing annoying..
<littlebearz> Exploiter: just send couple batches of 500s then
<lucent> I don't care at all for your attitude Exploiter
<crimton> just installed ubuntu on my dell and can't get online
<lucent> get out.
<Exploiter> :p
<crimton> drivers activated to
<chu> crimton: Wireless?
<crimton> yea
<crimton> dell vostro 1000
<djzn> Exploiter: the world is a worse place with SPAM
<sweetpi> off-topic and you want to know how to send bulk email over gmail and your nick is Exploiter.. nuf said
<gdb> bulk email isn't always spam
<gdb> the various ubuntu mailing lists are "bulk email" and certainly not spam
<TomTom435> hello, I added an extra hard drive to my dell server, after reboot when I do, df-h it doesnt know show it
<Leon_Nardella> rusivi, Any idea about that bug? I've been checking the files in /usr/share/mime and /usr/lib/mime, but everything seems fine there.
<Exploiter> absoluterly @ gdb
<crimton> anyways it connected when it was booting from the cd, but not from the disk
<gdb> The point about his nick being Exploiter is noted, though.  I found that ironic.
<Exploiter> i need to change my nick to noobboy or something..  :|
<Tree-House> how do i use shell?
<chu> Yeah, cause you're more likely to get help that way....
<Exploiter> i guess that why i was kicked by hd moore from metasploit room
<Exploiter> yesterady..
<ariacus> Tree-House: for what?
 * sweetpi gives Exploiter a shovel
<rusivi> Leon_Nardella: From cursory read about LZO compression, it's focus is speed of compression, not as much as % compressed. Seems useful to include in Roller combined with active development on it. May want to upstream it.
<Leon_Nardella> rusivi, Thing is... It used to work fine before Maverick.
<crimton> anyone have any suggestions on how to get drivers for my dell?
<edbian> crimton, Driver for what?  (install them from the repos)
<blakkheim> crimton: maybe by giving us some more detail
<crimton> ok
<rusivi> Leon_Nardella: I have not followed dev decisions on it, worth an upstream imho.
<crimton> i'm a noob sorry
<crimton> http://pastebin.com/C2z0MKGn
<edbian> crimton, here to help bud
<crimton> someone was trying to help me earlier had me give them this
<crimton> does that help you
<edbian> crimton, What do you need a driver for?
<MTW> wheres the fuckin release
<blakkheim> lol
<maco> !language | MTW
<ubottu> MTW: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MaverickOne> !language | MTW
<crimton> wireless card is not connecting to the internet
<edbian> crimton, It is a list of all the hardware on your system. It does not help because I have no idea what your problem is
<crimton> or even being recognized
<edbian> crimton, There we go!  wifi huh.  sudo iwlist scan in a term.  What does it say?
<crimton> i said that way up
<crimton> but the screen moves fast lol
<ariacus> Tree-House: install it in windows, patch then copy to ubuntu
<edbian> crimton, Sorry I just hopped on
<crimton> edbian ok
<crimton> what should i be looking for
<ariacus> Tree-House: I would fix your windows first, but ymmw\
<edbian> crimton, It to list your wireless networks.  If it isn't working it'll just say "no wireless extensions" over and over and you won't see any networks listed.
<TomTom435> can anyone see my text ?
<ariacus> or is it ymmv?
<chu> yeah TomTom435
<edbian> TomTom435, yep!
<TomTom435> thanks
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe using the Help function.
<TomTom435> hello, I added an extra hard drive to my dell server, after reboot when I do, df-h it doesnt know show it, what should I do
<crimton> well its connected now with usb adapter
<crimton> i'll try again without
<blakkheim> TomTom435: fdisk -l
<blakkheim> TomTom435: then mount the device
<edbian> crimton, You're confusing me.
<ariacus> and ae you sure legit SC2 is compatible with wine?
<edbian> crimton, Do you have 2 wireless cards? one internal and one usb?  What are you trying to do and what isn't working?
<crimton> the usb adapter allows it to connect to the internet but it wont on the computers wireless card
<crimton> and also its a diff pc then the one i'm on here
<TomTom435> blakkheim, it doesnt so anything except /dev/sda*, shouldnt there be /dev/sdb* ?
<crimton> i want the internal to connect
<blakkheim> TomTom435: yeah there should
<TomTom435> blakkheim, its one of those server where it has drive slots, I just got a new one from the company and plugged it in and rebooted
<edbian> crimton, sudo iwlist scan should list each interface and what wireless networks they found.  Does the internal card and the usb drive find networks using that tool?
<blakkheim> TomTom435: are you sure they're hotswappable?
<crimton> interface doesn't support scanning?
<TomTom435> not sure, there are 8 drive slots
<TomTom435> 4 of them with 250 gigs each
<TomTom435> the new one is 1TB
<ejv> for some reason my ubuntu doesn't support mp3 files, im guessing some (stupid) licensing issues, how do I bring mp3 support to k3b?
<blakkheim> TomTom435: i would try putting it in a different slot first, if that doesn't work then try the drive in another machine to see if it's detected there
<Jordan_U> !mp3 | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TomTom435> blakkheim, its dell 2900 edge server
<ejv> usability fail!
<ariacus> why don't we have crippled version of ubuntu wirhout codecs for U$A market, and normal one worldwide, and not what we have now?
<bazhang> !ot > ariacus
<ubottu> ariacus, please see my private message
<Yojimbo_> ShipIt won't ship 10.04 anymore?
<ejv> im down with that ariacus
<ejv> ;)
<bazhang> Yojimbo_, contact shipit
<blakkheim> ariacus seems pretty bitter about america
<bazhang> and way offtopic
<ejv> im american and not offended by the notion, relax lol
<TomTom435> blakkheim, ok gonna try that
<Tal> so when exactly does 10.10 come out????/
<ejv> tomorrow tal
<blakkheim> TomTom435: it could be a sata port on the server, a cable or the actual drive
<bazhang> Tal, no one knows
<ariacus> how can I make my sound not to stutter when i doing somethinf else?
<al_> I have installed Ubunutu on my old dell laptop with a quadro NV110M graphics chip. It all seems to work fine, but can I improve graphics performance but getting a "better" driver from somewhere?
<rww> ariacus: because then the US release mirrors would have to be different from the others, and it'd be a mess, and probably still wouldn't solve the software patent issues.
<coz_> al_,   well   open nvidia-settings and tell me which driver is installed right now
<al_> coz: newbie here - where do I find nvidia-settings
<crimton> edbian its not showing my network in the scan
<rww> just like people had to do when encryption wasn't exportable from the US, and it was a mess then too >.>
<coz_> al_,   hit alt+F2   type  nvidia-settings
<rww> decent encryption **
<ejv> fyi, the mp3 codec for k3b, lives in "libk3b6-extracodecs"
<edbian> crimton, For which interface?
<al_> no such file or directory
<Hut> to write to /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will need the needed permissions though :-/
<MTW> who is the loser who banned me from the release channel
<Hut> sudo aptitude install nvidia-settings but shouldnt it come with nvidia driver?
<ejv> lol... guess it was bazhang?
<coz_> al_,  ok  open system/administration/hardware drivers
<crimton> edbian i don't see it for any interface
<Tal> are there any more ubuntu irc channels, this one is a bit crowded and i have a bunch of questions
<crimton> i'm not sure what i should be looking for
<coz_> al_,   when that opens see if there is a "preferred"  driver for your card listed
<edbian> crimton, What does each interface say? "no wireless extensions" ?
<ejv> Tal: there are local community Ubuntu channels, typically in the format #ubuntu-us-<state>, example #ubuntu-us-fl
<crimton> it doesn't say no wireless connections
<edbian> crimton, Then what does it say?
<crimton> i will pm you what it says  so as not to spam up the channel ok?
<al_> "No propriety drivers are installd on this system"
<Tal> #ubuntu-us-il
<ejv> Tal: type /join #ubuntu-us-il if that's a valid channel ;)
<Furi> guys, i think i just screwed myself over, but i'd like to know for sure; i've went into the settings for compiz manager and set the "window effects" option to open up compiz --replace. i forgot that compiz sends the one pixcreate and destroy error and exits. now it keeps looping, and my screen keeps going on and off, and i have no time to do anything. how can i fix this?
<Tal> i clicked the link you wrote and no one is on though
<al_> then it has a option to install a current nvidia driver ver 173
<ejv> Furi: drop to a fallback terminal and disable compiz
<Furi> fallback terminal?
<coz_> al_,   right you want to tick that driver to highlight it  then install it ...when it is finished you MUST reboot the system
<Furi> i'm sorry, i've just installed ubuntu yesterday
<al_> or nvidia agp driver (ver current) reccomended
<ejv> Furi: yes, type <ctrl>+<alt>+[F1-6]
<coz_> al_,   you want the recommended one
<al_> seems to be installing
<al_> thanks
<Furi> okay
<Furi> thanks
<ejv> Furi: wait
<al_> will let you know how I get on
<Furi> i'll try that and
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe using the Help function.
<Furi> ?
<coz_> al_,  also when this is done come back here so we can test if sba and fastwrites are supported with that card and if so we can  fix that as well for better performance
<ejv> Furi: are you using a different computer to troubleshoot this machine?
<Furi> yes
<crimton> ctuall heres a pastebin edbian http://pastebin.com/k9xCSV6e
<Furi> i'm on my mother's computer
<breno_santos> someone is already using Ubuntu 10:10
<ejv> Furi: ok just making sure, drop to a fallback terminal, it'll ask for you user/pass, then disable compiz via that shell.
<gonzaloaf> hello, I just have installed ubuntu server, the networking was working ok but after I installed gnome-desktop-environment I cannot surf then internet, I cannot even ping my gw, any clue?
<Furi> okay
<Furi> well, how do i disable it?
<al_> coz: ok ta
<Furi> and is there any direct way of changing the startup window manager?
<Furi> i'd like to use metacity again
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: Analyze your dmesg for network-related messages.
<Furi> i was trying emerald and none of the themes had button skins, so i decided to use my old stuff, so i uninstalled the package and thought i originally was using compiz
<Furi> but i was actually using metacity
<ejv> Furi: i'd prolly try to use a 'sudo killall compiz' then type ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 to test to see if it loads metacity again
<edbian> crimton, Ha, sorry.  The app is yelling at you about not being used correctly.  It mast have changed in this new version of ubuntu.
<ejv> Furi: your gui screen lives on one of the function keys, play around with it ;)
<ariacus> Furi: check /etc/alternatives
<Furi> okay
<bullgard4> !enter | Furi
<ubottu> Furi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Furi> thanks
<crimton> i have version 9.10
<edbian> crimton, Sudo ifconfig -a  Do you have 2 wireless interfaces listed there?
<Furi> oh, sorry bullgard; i've gotten used to chatting that way
<ricochet5> I need help.
<ricochet5> I'm installing Ubuntu and it's stuck at Step 4.
<bullgard4> Furi: Please change your habbit in this lively channel.
<ricochet5> It's resizing partition, but stuck at 0%.
<ricochet5> I want to know if it's safe to close the window, and if closing the window will cease resizing the partition.
<Furi> it's no problem, i'll do it if it's that much of a problem. you could have asked earlier if it was bugging you.
<ariacus> ricochet5: try press alt+ctrl+f4... or was it in debian
<ejv> Furi: you may end up doing a `sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz* && sudo apt-get install compiz`
<AbhiJit> !guidelines > Furi
<ubottu> Furi, please see my private message
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, gigabit ethernet driver loaded
<ejv> Furi: but i'd try a `metacity --replace` not sure if it has an X dependency though
<ejv> oh my god just help the kid, stop quoting the rule book already... lol
<ricochet5> ariacus: What am I checking for in alt-ctrl-f4?
<ariacus> ricochet5: there should be an install log running
<puff> http://rails.pastebin.org/90649
<puff> I'm getting an error when trying to use aptitude...
<crimton> edbian: http://pastebin.com/cjahGbA9
<ricochet5> ariacus: No install log is running.
<ricochet5> ariacus: Is it safe to stop the install?
<ariacus> ricochet5: probably no
<Furi> textboxes are no longer allowing input; how can i change the settings without input?
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: That is one of the first needed steps. Now analyze if your networking protocol stack is configured all right. For example your dhcp.
<ariacus> ricochet5: who can say what happens behind gui?
<ricochet5> Thank you.
<ricochet5> I got it working now.
<ricochet5> Hung for an hour, though.
<edbian> crimton, That pastebin is blank
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, I had set up a static ip
<crimton> edbian yea sorry hold on
<TomTom435> blakkheim, they are hot swappable http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?sku=341-5895&cs=04&c=us&l=en&dgc=SS&cid=27722&lid=628335
<blakkheim> TomTom435: that is good
<crimton> http://pastebin.com/riXXH5gt
<TomTom435> blakkheim, I tried changing slots, no improve
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: IN that case DHCP is not important.
<blakkheim> TomTom435: does the drive work in another computer?
<Furi> it's X dependant
<Furi> is there a way to open a terminal window without a panel?
<TomTom435> blakkheim, I dont have any other machines
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, I see the ip correct, the nameservers in resolv.conf ok, I think maybe I have a problem with the default gw
<lucent> TomTom435: hotswap requires software support
<blakkheim> TomTom435: it's possible the drive itself is bad, so
<lucent> TomTom435: call Dell.
<TomTom435> ohh really ?
<lucent> well... yeah if you know the drive is good
<john> i just downloaded 10.10RC, installed google chrome on it, however it's asking i need to install flash.  When i try to install it, adobe.com tells me chrome already has it.  Anybody seen this?
<TomTom435> blakkheim, should ubuntu detect it without going to BIOS ?
<lucent> Dell business will hook you up with Linux drivers more than likely
<blakkheim> TomTom435: yes
<sweetpi> Furi: try ctrl+alt+t
<TomTom435> blakkheim, o god, thats scary, the other 4 drives work as a single drive they are each 250gb
<Furi> terminal doesn't accept input, either
<crimton> http://pastebin.com/riXXH5gt edbian did you catch this one
<edbian> looking now
<lucent> TomTom435: you just put in your hot spare, right?
<john> anyone know if there's a channel for google chrome?
 * lucent waits for it
<crimton> k thx
<edbian> crimton, Is the usb drive plugged in right now?
<crimton> yes
<lucent> my failsense is tingling.
<TomTom435> lucent, yes, shut off the server, hot swapped the new drive in and then rebooted, now cant find anything under /dev/
<TomTom435> only hda*
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, Do you know why ping to the gateway fails?
<edbian> crimton, sudo modprobe b44
<lucent> TomTom435: needs software support, or if your machine has a backplane BIOS mode utility to configure the storage, do that
<sweetpi> john: try #chromium-support
<lucent> this is explicitly not an Ubuntu issue though it's Dell, need to stress that
<Furi> is there a way to start a window manager without using the terminal, because nothing is taking keyboard input except for the fallback terminal?
<TomTom435> lucent, I need to call dell for that support ?
<crimton> edbian ok
<Furi> an X-dependant window manager
<john> sweetpi: thx
<edbian> crimton, it worked?  error free?
<lucent> TomTom435: well yeah if you paid for support go to it, and hope it works
<coz_> Furi,  you can us  alt+F2  the run dialog  oh
<coz_> Furi,  didnt keep up with your post
<crimton> yea nothing really happened
<Furi> coz_, i said nothing is accepting keyboard input
<edbian> crimton, Check the little network applet thing.
<lucent> Furi: what did you do before keyboard input went numb?
<TomTom435> lucent, not sure we have the support option for our server, I think its 2 years old
<Furi> start up the computer, and kill compiz because it kept looping compiz --replace and killing itself because of a pixcreate and pixdestroy error
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: I believe because your TCP/IP protocol stack is not properly set up.
<crimton> edbian everything seems the same
<edbian> crimton, mmmm
<al_> Coz: ok - rebooted - now what
<Eighteens> i'm trying to burn a dvd in 10.04 and it wont eject the disc, i've tried reburning 3 times, after looking at the ubuntu forums, i noticed others with the same problem, is there a workaround for this, or another burning program to download that works
<coz_> al_,   ok open a terminal
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe using the Help function.
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, what is that?
<al_> ok
<lucent> Eighteens: too bad, not much you can do with the included tools to work around that.
<coz_> al_,   ok copy and paste this command into the terminal       cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<coz_> al_,  you can do that easily by highlightin it here and simply middle click inside terminal window
<breno_santos> Alguem sabe onde consigo baixar DVD do ubuntu.
<coz_> al_,   tell if sba and fastwrites are supported and or  disabled
<breno_santos> Anyone know where I can download Ubuntu DVD
<Kevin1a_> Just out of curiosity, if I put desktop ubuntu on my system and then install the packages for ubuntu-studio, am I still getting the real time kernal?  Thanks.
<Eighteens> lucent, track 1 seemed to burned, then when it started track 2 i got this error from the log 'Track 02:    0 of  697 MB written.Errno: 5 (Input/output error), write_g1 scsi sendcmd: no error'
<al_> coz: no agp subdir
<Furi> is there any way to fix this?
<coz_> al_,  is this an agp card? or built in?
<Furi> my earlier problem mentioned
<lucent> Eighteens: yeah, I said too bad, it's probably going to continue to be a problem because nobody is working on the fix for it
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP/IP_model
<lucent> Eighteens: there's some drama with the cd burning backend developers... well we users get no help for it
<breno_santos> Anyone know where I can find DVD of ubuntu.
<Eighteens> lucent: is there another burning app for 10.04 i can download, that you recommend
<al_> coz: lapatop thus built in
<ariacus> BrendenB:
<crimton> edbian i know its supported because it connected when i was booted off the cd before install
<twinkie_addict> brasero
<ariacus> breno_santos: you have to make it youself
<Furi> coz_, just to make sure you read this, i'm going to say it again, because i really need the help: start up the computer, and kill compiz because it kept looping compiz --replace and killing itself because of a pixcreate and pixdestroy error
<coz_> al_,  ah ok   also when talking with somone  if you type the first 3 letters of thei name then hit tab  it will complete the name correctly and ping the person :)
<edbian> crimton, My only guess is that Ubuntu doesn't like having both the usb adapter and the internal card at the same time
<Furi> coz_, it was in reply to you asking what i did before the keyboard input stopped working
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, how can I solve that?
<crimton> edbian the only reason i pulled the usb adapter out of the drawer is because i couldn't get the internal card to work :/
<lucent> Eighteens: I've had trouble with cd burning on Ubuntu pretty much all around, there's good chances that CD-R burning works, but trouble with DVD-R/W/+ and CDRW
<coz_> Furi,  ah ok
<lucent> Eighteens: on many drives and platforms here, all failbound for Ubuntu :/
<edbian> crimton, look at dmesg.
<lucent> if it works then you're a lucky person
<edbian> crimton, See any errors regarding your card?  You can pastebin it if you really want.
<Furi> coz_, had to use fallback terminal, by the way, because the screen elements aside from the desktop background kept disappearing and reappearing repeatedly
<coz_> Furi,  ooo  mm
<PhillyP> o/
<Eighteens> lucent: thanks for the info
<lucent> Eighteens: if you're persistent, you might try cdrecord from cdrtools
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: I do not know every detail of Ubuntu server installation. State the exact error message which you obtain and ask other knowledgeable people here in this channel.
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, when I leave it in dhcp, it never gets an ip from the pool
<lucent> again, drama.  I won't go into it but Ubuntu cd burning team burned bridges with the cdrtools author and ... you'd be best off to find a drive that works instead of making the one you have work
<thedark1> Okay I have installed ALSA and PulseAudio but under Configuration tab under the PulseAudio volume control says "No cards available for configuration" and I don't get sound! Please help! :(
<al_> my poor old dell d820 just aint up to decoding dvb-t
<fr0stbyte> hi
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: As long as you have a fixed IP address, DHCP cannot get an IP address from its pool.
<gonzaloaf> hello, can somebody help me to set up the network in ubuntu server?
<PhillyP> Anyone know if there's a 9.10 netboot image available for download or ftp?  I'm setting up a Dell C400 and it seems that the best version that works is Karmic Koala :-/
<Furi> coz_, is there any way to fix this?
<fr0stbyte> I ran "sudo apt-get install deskbar-applet" but it's not showing up under Add to Panel, any ideas?
<gonzaloaf> bullgard4, I have change to dhcp to test
<rww> PhillyP: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/karmic/
<Dr_Willis> fr0stbyte:  perhaps a logout/back in.. If it is a pannel applet. that should make the list refresh
<coz_> Furi,  not sure  ,.. I apologize for not having paid close enough attention to your posts  to get a clear image of what is happening.... doing testing and bug fingding so my attention was severely  thinned out
<fr0stbyte> thanks, ill try
<bullgard4> gonzaloaf: In order to get better help here in this channel, state the error message that DHCP issues, together with your problem.
<Furi> coz_, if you'd like some details, i'd gladly give you some. i really need the help.
<crimton> edbian: http://pastebin.com/HPhNYeRS
<breno_santos> Are there any brazilian here now.
<Dr_Willis> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<edbian> crimton, That's not the output of dmesg.
<edbian> crimton, It's the same as before.
<crimton> shit
<coz_> Furi,  well I think the more details posted here the more some one can get a better idea of the issue  ...I cant gurantee that will be me but posting detials is important
<edbian> crimton, no worries
<MaverickOne> !language | crimton
<ubottu> crimton: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Juanma23> ola
<Xuzz> So, I just installed 10.10 RC1 -- my first experience with Linux! Woohoo! :D. Anyway: I'm a Mac user usually, how can I remap the Apple/control keys so it works as in osx (Apple for like "select all", but "control-c" for "kill process" in a terminal)?
<MaverickOne> !es | Juanma23
<ubottu> Juanma23: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PhillyP> awesome, thanks rww
<edbian> crimton, I think I know what the problem is.  The system needs to get firmware for the internet card to work.  I just need the command (which should be in dmesg) Just look for stuff regarding your wifi card
<edbian> crimton, Or post bin it and I'll look
<fr0stbyte> logging out worked, thanks
<crimton> edbian http://pastebin.com/KsCBU14W
<Dr_Willis> !manual | xuzz
<ubottu> xuzz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> Xuzz:   theres the keyboard  and short settings.. but im not sure what you are tying to change. I dont use apples. :)
<nobarking> at what time tomorrow will we be able to download Ubuntu 10.10 ISOs?
<edbian> crimton, Well, ur not gonna like this but according to dmesg but interfaces become live and authenticated on some network.  So they both work fully.  This problem ends up with user error ;)
<Xuzz> Dr_Willis: Mac OS X uses the "windows" (or "meta") key to do keyboard shortcuts (ctrl-c, ctrl-v, ctrl-z, etc), instead of the Control key -- I want to map my keyboard that way.
<Furi> okay, so i started looking at emerald, getting new themes and such, but i just didn't think i liked it, because most themes didn't have shade button skins. so, i decide to use the previous window manager, which i believed to be compiz. i went to the compiz manager and set its startup window manager to compiz --replace, and started up compiz --replace. it started looping and i had no way out...
<Furi> ...of it, so i restarted my computer and the same thing happened at start-up. i restarted again, but didn't login this time. someone suggested using sudo killall compiz in the fallback terminal, which is what i used. now i'm stuck, because keyboard input is no longer working and i can't do anything involving the keyboard. i need to start up metacity and maybe then it'll allow keyboard input.
<crimton> edbian so what does that mean?
<crimton> lol
<crimton> as far aas my next step
<edbian> crimton, It means it's working but you don't know how to use it
<jumbers> nobarking: Generally seems to be from like 10AM-4PM EST in the past
<edbian> crimton, :)
<edbian> crimton, Take the usb drive out.
<crimton> edbian: thats an understatement
<Juanma23> sudo apt-get install ./home/Pentest/Backdoor.rb
<Juanma23> :-D
<edbian> crimton, Connect to a wireless network.  It will use the internal card
<fr0stbyte> does anybody know how to force always opening a type of file with gnome mplayer rather than Movie Player
<coz_> Furi,  well emerald is a window decorator and compiz a window manager  what you want to use is either  gtk-window-decorator  if on gnome  or kde4-window-deorator if on kde
<edbian> crimton, All sings from the system point to it working just fine
<Juanma23> tu ser gay
<coz_> Furi,  compiz will not decorate the windows
<AbhiJit> fr0stbyte, right click file->properties->open with->select mpaler
<Juanma23> aki nadie entenderme porke vosotros ser gay
<Furi> coz_, i know
<Juanma23> y parlar ingles de tontos
<Furi> coz_, i just want to revert to metacity
<Dr_Willis> Xuzz:  proberly doable.. but no idea how.     Check the settings tools, theres a lot of options in Keyboard Perferances => Layout Tab. -> Options button
<Furi> coz_, without keyboard input
<Juanma23> no saben ablar español y soys gays
<Juanma23> :-D
<lucent> Furi: 'metacity --replace' is the way
<coz_> Furi,  and no compiz?  metacity --replace & disown in terminal  or  alt+F2  metacity --replace
<fr0stbyte> AbhiJit, thanks mate
<edbian> crimton, You might have to reboot with the usb drive not plugged in
<Juanma23> 10-10T08:50:05+04:00
<AbhiJit> fr0stbyte, welcome
<Juanma23> vosotros ser gay y basuras
<Furi> coz_, how can i do that without keyboard?
<Juanma23> no entendeis español
<crimton> edbian ok rebooting because its saying no connections found
<Juanma23> maricones
<Furi> coz_, i can only use the fallback terminal
<coz_> Furi,  oh !!!!
<edbian> crimton, mmm, odd it does that
<coz_> Furi,  mm
<moetunes> !es | Juanma23
<ubottu> Juanma23: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coz_> Furi,  not sure  ...how are you typing here?
<Yojimbo_> Do ShipIt, and the Canonical store, only ship/sell 32-bit?
<gonzaloaf> hello, I have installed ubuntu server, but the network is not working well, I have a realtek RTL8111/r8168 ethernet card and the module r8169 loaded, but when I try to set up a fixed ip or dhcp it doesnt work, can you help me to configure the network ok? it was working ok until I installed gnome-desktop environment
<Furi> i'm on another computer...
<maco> Yojimbo_: yes
<coz_> Furi,  oh ok
<Dr_Willis> Yojimbo_:  i think so.
<Dr_Willis> Yojimbo_:  theres oter places you an  buy the 64bit cd's
<lucent> Furi: so, there's one keyboard shortcut that should still work correctly, CTRL+ALT+F2
<Furi> will try
<Xuzz> Dr_Willis: there's two that are /almost/ what I want, but not quite :(.
<lucent> Furi: log in to the virtual console #2 after you get there with ALT+F2  (CTRL+ALT+F2 if you're inside X11)
<coz_> Furi,  ok this one is a little odd... i cant off hand thing of any troubleshooting , if no one here can solve this right now you could try the ##linux channel as well
<Dr_Willis> Xuzz:  some days you just have to learn the new OS.. and not make everything  'like' your old habbits..
<lucent> coz_: I'm professional, I got this one baby
<PhillyP> sorry...probably a dumb question.  Xubuntu 9.10 is the same as Ubuntu 9.10?  I noticed they're both Karmic Koala
<Furi> coz_, oh, after logging back in because of the screensaver locking it, the keyboard input is back
<coz_> lucent,  cool :)
<Dr_Willis> PhillyP:  differance is the default Desktop
<Furi> coz_, so i started metacity
<Xuzz> Dr_Willis: I'm fine with that, but this isn't a "replacement" -- I still use a mac all the time.
<coz_> Furi,  ah ha :)
<toonacid> In regex, what does "!^(?:SOMETHING:ELSE:ETC)$" mean? I take it to mean do not match something, else, etc, but I need verification.
<lucent> coz_: you may facepalm now.
<Furi> coz_, i'm fine now; thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> Xuzz:  my old 'mac' is now a nice door stop.
<Xuzz> hehe
<PhillyP> Ahhhhh, so it's just something that I have to configure during installation then, correct?
<coz_> lucent,  already  done twice :)
 * lucent :)
<toonacid> People!!! 10.10!!! :)
<coz_> Furi,  no  problem...sometimes  logging off and on or just rebooting can solve issues :)
<lucent> Dr_Willis: does your old mac run OSX ?
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  yes it does.
<PhillyP> I tried installing 10.10 earlier tonight...the laptop's gpu couldn't handle it
<PhillyP> :(
<lucent> privmsg?
<crimton> edbian: no change at the top where the connection icon is it has the 2 computers like its waiting on a lan connection
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  that means at least i can use it for a ssh terminal. :) its an old PPC imac DV.
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone
<toonacid> PhillyP: 10.10 will be that awesome. So awesome your computer couldn't handle the awesomeness. :)
<Dr_Willis> lucent:  it can only handle the OLD versions of OS-X, ive had ubuntu on it in the past. but theres always been issues with linux on it.
<lucent> okay
<Dr_Willis> I may try 10.10 on it. but its so old. its barely worth using for a SSH terminal.
<toonacid> Dr_Willis: It may be of use as a router... You can use ANYTHING as a router nowdays. The most pathetic computers make the most powerful routers still. Just a suggestion, so you know.
<Furi> back, guys...
<gonzaloaf> hello, I have installed ubuntu server, but the network is not working well, I have a realtek RTL8111/r8168 ethernet card and the module r8169 loaded, but when I try to set up a fixed ip or dhcp it doesnt work, can you help me to configure the network ok? it was working ok until I installed gnome-desktop environment
<Prez00> is the RC available for download same as GA code coming out or were there changes the 10.10 GA?
<coz_> ok bedtime...be nice  share all you know
<Furi> well, started it in terminal. exited terminal and thought keyboard input would remain after closing it, so i could run it in the run dialog
<Dr_Willis> toonacid:  id have to use a USB nic thing for it.. and it cant do gigabit like the rest of my lan does.. :) so I will stick with my new GB  speed router..
<Furi> i was wrong.
<lucent> gonzaloaf: are you using config files, or are you using network-manager?
<Furi> now i'm stuck where i was stuck previously
<jumbers> Prez00: Unless something horrible was found, it's most likely going to be the same
<Furi> i tried locking and logging back in, but that doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> toonacid:  i'm slowly thinning out my old pc collection. :)
<lucent> Furi: privmsg
<toonacid> Dr_Willis: I'm using an old PC. :( Pentium 4. Ouch!!
<gonzaloaf> lucent, config files
<lyfe> ??
<lyfe> Hello everyone
<lucent> gonzaloaf: make sure /etc/network/interface is correct, reboot
<lucent> network-manager may be interfering, it ignores anything that is configured in /etc/network/interfaces though
<silverpearl> has any one here managed to get 10.10? the website doesn't have anything on it, but I've already seen a review article about it!
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<silverpearl> yay for bots lol
<AbhiJit> silverpearl, read the channel topic its not releaset yet
<mrb__> anybody has an Estimated Release Time !??
<silverpearl> oh, didn't see that
<silverpearl> thanks
<avij> whoever is responsible for the topic could fix this: "IRC Guidelines: https://https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines"
<kedy07> What are some things Ubuntu does to improve its security? I'm not talking about what you can do to it, but what it already does out of the box.
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe consulting the Help function.
<kedy07> For example AppArmor comes installed by default, etc
<Eighteens> i just alt f2, and typed update-manager -d, and it said "New Ubuntu release '10.10' is avaiable" and the button says UPGRADE
<chu> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<mrb___> anyone has a clue about the estimated release time !?
<benhur> :D
<benhur> can anyone suggest what youtube video downloader to install?
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Lucid Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Maverick support in #ubuntu+1 (it's NOT out yet) | Release anticipation in #ubuntu-release-party
<benhur> can anyone suggest what youtube video downloader to install?
<blakkheim> youtube-dl
<prayii>  /exit
<Dr_Willis> benhur:  theres several firefox exstnesions that can do that.
<Exploiter> http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<moetunes> Exploiter:  it is good practise to comment why you paste a link - else it is spam
<Exploiter> sry my bad
<moetunes> np :]
<Furi> after a bunch of trouble with stuff and finally reopening metacity, i found that none of the effects are working that i have set in compizconfig settings manager. the graphics settings is set to "custom", and i tried setting it to "extra" with no avail. i tried metacity --replace which isn't working either. can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<snap> Anyone else experience the "starting file manager" bug in the early releases of 10.10?
<moetunes> snap:  #ubuntu+1 might know
<moetunes> check the topic pls
<gonzaloaf> lucent, the problem was physic, I had to turn off my box for a while and now the NIC is working ok, I think something is wrong around here
<Exploiter> furi compiz wont work until you tun compiz --replace
<Furi> exploiter, i get the pixcreate and pixdestroy error and it kills itself
<Furi> expoiter, but it worked previously before all of this stuff happened, i mean the effects
<Exploiter> Furi: did you tried reinstalling..
<Furi> i hate typos
<Furi> exploiter, reinstalling? why?
<Furi> exploiter, doesn't it clean the disc?
<Furi> disk
<lucent> gonzaloaf: bad APIC setting on the CPU/BIOS can cause that on older machines, also bad network cable (it's not a fairytale, it's real, I've seen it myself)
<Furi> exploiter, is there an alternative?
<Exploiter> furi: not sure, sorry
<bullgard4> dmesg prints this line: "Using IPI No-Shortcut mode" What does IPI mean here? Intelligent Peripheral Interface or Image Processing and Interchange?
<Furi> hey, i just realized something
<rageinside> when is 10.10 going to be released?
<fr0stbyte> is there any way to ctrl+v paste items in a subfolder when in tree mode? nautilus
<Furi> i go into appearance and i realize the graphics settings are set back to "none" everytime i hit close and start up appearance again
<Furi> is that because compiz is killed?
<tal> can i install the rc with wubi?
<tonyyarusso> October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 40% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<tonyyarusso> ^^ fr0stbyte, also see #ubuntu-release-party note in /topic.
<tal> is it possible to install the 10.10 release candidate with wubi?????/
<moetunes> tal:  sure it is
<tal> and what happens when 10.10 final comes out?
<Coded1> Locusts, lots of locusts
<Furi> i've tried reinstalling compiz, and all of the stuff related to it
<Furi> and it still isn't working, none of the effects
<tal> noooo would i have the stable version, or what?
<Coded1> Once it's released the updated packages would make yours stable
<Coded1> U don't need to reinstall
<tal> ok sounds cool and so what do i do to get the stable packages?
<kedy07> What's the difference between "$ sudo -i" and "$ sudo -s"?
<Coded1> Just keep updating :)
<ywl>  hello
<ejv> kedy07: type `man sudo` in a terminal.
<ywl> ???
<ejv> kedy07: then use pgup/pgdown keys to scroll.
<ywl> ri
<kedy07> ejv: i did couldn't find -i option
<ywl> what?
<ejv> kedy07: then you didn't real the man pages carefully enough.
<kedy07> ejv: nevermind
<Coded1> I'm looking for a 'buntu distro smaller than xbuntu, currently downloading lubuntu any other suggestions?
<ejv> s/real/read
<kedy07> ejv: dunno how i missed it
<blakkheim> !mini | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Coded1> Schaefer
<Coded1> Lol
<Coded1> Nvr mind
<Coded1> Ty
<ejv> !enter | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Coded1> Np Ty again
<uLinux> hello
<Eighteens> woo who, kd3 burned my dvd, wheras brasero kept failing on me, wasting several blank dvd's, oh i'm so happy, it was a rather large install tho, to download k3b tho, i think it was 270mb
<uLinux> does ubuntu uses internet packet filtering?
<uLinux> use
<moetunes> Eighteens:  lots of kde libs would have been necessary...
<alex87> anyone know of an alternative to google calendar? maybe a nice way of presenting ics files on the net?
<eeproms> Eighteens: k3b needs the kde desktop base libs, k3b itself isnt big
<cong06> eeproms: side question: if you installed brasero on kde, would it have a similar effect?
<eeproms> cong06: yes
<Dr_Willis> cong06:  it would pull in all the gnome libs it needs.. so yes.
<Eighteens> i
<Eighteens> i'm just happy it worked, wasting dvd's one after the other was getting frustrating
<Dr_Willis> if you want gnome burning app - theres also 'gnomebaker' it proberly would be a smaller total download.
<Dr_Willis> but K3b is so handy.. its worth having around
<stoopkit> is 256megs too little ram to realistically use  ubuntu 1010?
<cong06> eeproms, Dr_Willis, I don't. I use gnome. i was just curious. It made sense to me ;)
<Dr_Willis> stoopkit:  depends on what you are going to do with it.
<eeproms> stoopkit: yes, really need 512
<jitu> anybody to help with oracle?
<anjilslaire> agreed on k3b being handy
<moetunes> +1 k3b
<Dr_Willis> stoopkit:  Ram will be the major bottle neck. More ram would be a big boost in your case.
<cong06> a while ago 256 was quite adequate. I guess they're adding alot more computer intensive software as default?
<eeproms> stoopkit: you should install xubuntu really with only 256mb
<jitu> anybody to help with oracle?
<Furi> can someone help me about compiz and an error about createpixmap and destroypixmap?
<stoopkit> thanks eeproms Dr_Willis
<Furi> that error in specific isn't the problem, but i'd like to be able to execute compiz fine so i can have the effects
<Furi> i mean
<eeproms> stoopkit: install xubuntu and it should run like a new machine
<Furi> it is the problem
<Eighteens> the dvd burner that came with 10.04.1 and brasero both failed several times, wouldn't eject the disc, but k3b worked the first time, again, i'm so happy
<jitu> anybody to help with oracle PL/SQL?
<Furi> but compiz used to work just fine, and now it doesn't
<stoopkit> eeproms: does xubuntu follow the same release schedule?
<eeproms> stoopkit: pretty much
<eeproms> stoopkit: xubuntu is a lightweight distro based on ubuntu
<eeproms> stoopkit: same installer etc
<blakkheim> xubuntu? lightweight? lol
<Yojimbo_> I can't be the only one that reduces the font size on a new Ubuntu install to 8 or 9?
<Andorin> Hey guys, on a brand new 10.04 install, how do I change the system-wide monitor refresh rate? It should apply to the login screen as well as the standard desktop.
<eeproms> xubuntu runs fine on my old p4 laptop I use for hacking
<mofaph> hi, all. How to check the EBR?
<Dr_Willis> Yojimbo_:  i tend to Enlarge it to 12 or 13 - wife goes even higher.
<shoiab> when ubuntu 10.10 will release ?? i am waiting
<Furi> speaking of xubuntu, is there a package somewhere that implements some of its functions ubuntu lacks, such as customizing buttons, and the roll up button? emerald just isn't for me, because almost all of the themes for it don't have skins for the roll up button.
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you would look into customizng/themeing the window maanger part of xubuntu,  or replaceing it with a different one. That shouldent be 'too' hard to do.
<Furi> also, after selecting your profile, a drop down menu appears on the lower bar, for "session"... what is this for?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  you can have other desktops installed as options. Gnome, kde, xfce, lubuntu, icewm, dozens of others
<eeproms> www.xubuntu-look.org
<Furi> dr_willis, i'm using ubuntu and want xubuntu functions
<abhinav> release bot hook me up!!
<Furi> dr_willis, not functions, but features
<eeproms> or is that  www.xfce-look.org
<Dr_Willis> Never noticed anything xubuntu had that Ubuntu dident...  clarify what you are meaning exactly
<Furi> there was a window manager app, that allowed you to move the buttons on your window around, and add a "roll up" button
<Furi> and i really enjoyed that
<Sagan> Furi: roll up ? like shade function in fluxbox?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  metacity  has it where you can move the  close/min/max buttons.
<Furi> yes, yes
<Sagan> :) I like that :)
<Furi> dr_willis, where?
<Dr_Willis> thats a feature of the metacity window manager.. thats what gnome uses.
<Furi> dr_willis, i know
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  ubuntu-tweak and other tools provide a gui to do that 'tweaking' or theres gconf settings
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<neekers> silly question, how do i turn off the blinking cursor in terminal?
<Furi> dr_willis, looked into it, only allows moving the buttons.
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  and what are you wantting to do to the buttons then?
<Furi> dr_willis, shade button.
<Sagan> neekers: what kind of terminal are you using? gnome-terminal? unicode-rxvt ?
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  if you want a NEW button. You need to use a different window manager that has teh option. I belive..
<eeproms> thank got for ubuntu tweak and its no brainer fix for the window buttons being on the left not the right
<thedark1> god in heaven I need sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnddd
<Furi> dr_willis, tried emerald, but i couldn't find a theme that matched clearlooks and had the roll up button skinned
<neekers> Sagan: whatever the default gui is in ubuntu 10.04
<thedark1> I can't believe something that works perfectly on a livecd is this hard to fix
<neekers> i just installed it
<Sagan> neekers: ohh I don't use ubuntu distro
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  make your own.. but emerald is basically a dead project.  So i dont use it any more..
<Sagan> no idea what it is xD
<neekers> heh
<Furi> dr_willis, it isn't as simple as picture-done
<Sagan> neekers: what is your default DE(desktop environment? )
<Andorin> Hey guys, on a brand new 10.04 install, how do I change the system-wide monitor refresh rate? It should apply to the login screen as well as the standard desktop. (I'm seeing something on Google about configuring X, but its instructions are out of date.)
<Dr_Willis> Furi:  i spent some time making emerald themes in the past.. it wasent too hard.. but i also perfer the very clean 'windowmaker' type look.
<Furi> dr_willis, you have to take into mind that for every button you have to make 6 graphics for
<Dr_Willis> I dont bend over backwards for eyecandy or fancy themes any more either. :)
<momentum> how can I speed up ubuntu bootup on macbook pro? reift is really really slow
<Furi> i just want the wiggling windows.
<Furi> AND clearlooks
<darkkrai> http://pastesite.com/19249 how to fix this?
<darkkrai> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<Sagan> Andorin:if you  use nvidia driver, you can : sudo nvidia-settings, and change refresh rates from there
<neekers> i dont know, i just installed ubuntu, i only use ubuntu server and ssh into it with putty...
<darkkrai> is there a way to convert metacity themes to openbox?
<thedark1> GOD.... I JUST.... WANT.... TO INSTALL... MY SOUNDCARD....I INSTALLED PULSEAUDIO....AND ALSA.... AND I KNOW IT'S SUPPORTED
<Furi> i can't bring compiz up
<Dr_Willis> darkkrai:   summarize the issue. and  you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Andorin> Sagan: Nope, command not found
<neekers> i just want to turn off this darn blinking cursor in the default terminal program
<Furi> because of the createpixmap error
<Dr_Willis> neekers:  its in the profile settings for gnome-terminal I thought.
<Sagan> Andorin: do you use nvidia drivers?
<thedark1> TEAR DOWN, THE COCKPIT DOOR... HUL KO-GAN
<Andorin> Sagan: I'm guessing not.
<thedark1> TAKE THE TWO PILOTS.... WHO HAVE ALREADY MADE THE SACRIFICE
<neekers> Dr_Willis: i went through all of the settings, i found where it allows me to change the cursor type, block, underline, etc, but not turn off the blink
<thedark1> ASSUME THE CONTROLS..... hul..... kogan
<Dr_Willis> neekers:  i tend to use terminator these days..
<soreau> Furi: Try #compiz
<thedark1> PUT THAT PLANE INTO A NOSEDIVE HULL KOGAN
<Furi> soreau, thanks
<neekers> thedark1: up the meds, dude... :)
<thedark1> And you will soon be close... to parts... un....KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN
<Dr_Willis> neekers:  its a check box in 'terminator'   and terminator ises gnome-terminal as its base.. wonder why its not in gnome-terminal.. proberly a gconf setting to turn it off in tnome-terminal
<thedark1> neekers: Not having sound for two days has driven me insane!
<Sagan> thedark1: why don't we start with ALSA :]
<neekers> Dr_Willis: installing now
<amanthakur> can anyone help me installing OS from usb? I am able to boot from usb and kernel and inittial ramdisk is loading but image is not loading......any ideas
<thedark1> it is installed
<Dr_Willis> neekers:  plus i like all the other features terminator has over gnome-terminal
<Sagan> thedark1: can you su into root, and run alsaconf?
<blakkheim> Sagan: watch out suggesting that here
<blakkheim> they get angry
<Sagan> oh
<Dr_Willis> sudo alsaconf    :) no need to  anything to.. root. :)
<Loshki> neekers: xterm has +bc option to turn off text cursor blinking, if you don't mind such a lowly beast
<blakkheim> you have to teach the ubuntu way instead of the linux way here
<blakkheim> :/
<Dr_Willis> I dont see why the blinking cursor is such a issue. :) but thats how linux users are . :) we are spoiled and want to tweak everything!
<Sagan> Dr_Willis: I'm with you on the tweaking part, it's a constant battle :D
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: I can see how just before a migraine you might not want the cursor to blink, or something...
<thedark1> hmm... not found
<thedark1> but I have all the packages installed
<thedark1> alsa-oss, alsa-utils, etc
<Dr_Willis> Sagan:  i recall the old days of serial-printing-terminals.. :)    good for migranes..
<thedark1> I will wire 5 dollars through paypal to whomever can get my sound working
<twinkie_addict> i remember the green and amber screens on moniters back in the day god i hated them
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: I remember punched cards...
<Dr_Willis> Loshki:  :) and Analog computers?
<Sagan> thedark1: did you double check your alsa settings? check with command : alsamixer , up the master, PCM, FRONT
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe consulting the Help function.
<thedark1> there is only master
<thedark1> no PCM
<thedark1> no Front
<Loshki> Dr_Willis: giving your age away, pal...
<Curly_Q> Greets to Dr Willis.
<ryan_> hey guys hows life on you end
<Sagan> thedark1: interestsing, , if you are able to use root , type in alsaconf , it will auto config for you, then you can select sound device.
<darkkrai> you want one response or all thousand of us?
<Dan```> Hey guys.
<ryan_> lol anyone who feels like talkin
<Dan```> How can I manage the Applications menu categories?
<AbhiJit> ryan_, all in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Curly_Q> Dr Willis, are you familiar with a Windows software called:  "Replay Media Catcher"? If so, is there a Linux Server and client version of it?
<thedark1> alsoconf: command not found
<Dr_Willis> Dan```:  you can edit your menus with the alacarte program
<Sagan> thedark1: alsaconf, not alsoconf
 * Dr_Willis give thedark1  a spell checker..
<thedark1> oh....
<rww> ryan_: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party
<thedark1> alsaconf: command not found
<Sagan> ok wtf
<ryan_> so is this just ubuntu newbs
<neekers> ok, blinking cursor is gone, life is good again... thanks Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> Sagan:  i dont have an alsaconf here on this box either. :)
<phil_in_london> ryan_ its all manner of 'ewbs
<moetunes> !find alsaconf
<Sagan> Dr_Willis: what ubuntu people use to activate sound?
<ubottu> File alsaconf found in vim-runtime
<Dr_Willis>  alsa<tab>  -> alsa        alsactl     alsa_in     alsamixer   alsa_out    alsa-utils
<ryan_> ewbs?
<wolter> i was moving a pdf file the other day and I think it got sent to /dev/null :S is there a way i can recover it?
<neekers> has anyone here ever installed scratchbox2 ?
<sweb> how much longer
<Dan```> Dr_Willis: Because i'm using System> Preferences> Main Menu, but it won't allow me to add something into a category which it's not :(
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  how could you even manage to do that?
<sweb> 10.10
<sweb> ?
<wolter> Dr_Willis, haha, i mean i moved it but I never saw the moved copy of it
<rww> sweb: Nobody knows, there's never a set time for these things. Party in #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<Loshki> ryan_: it's primarily support: people ask questions, other people answer. Any chat/socializing happens on #ubuntu-offtopic
<wolter> and I searched for it all over, without matches
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  if it truely got 'moved' to /dev/null then its been deleted
<ShredMaster> Hello, how can I make the background picture change from minutes to minutes?
<Sagan> maybe I"ll try out ubuntu, but it seems bloated to me
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  its possible its just lost somewhere... :) or has a name change..
<el_seano> Sagan: as compared to what?
<Dr_Willis> Sagan:  bloat is a vague term...
<Sagan> can you do a minimalistic install?
<Sagan> from ground up
<toonacid> Can someone help me with a regex? I need to match everything (entire group) that's NOT matched by this regex. http://pastebin.com/sKqLQxn5
<wolter> Dr_Willis, well  I don't think it could have been moved to /dev/null specifically, but I do not know how did I manage to copy it and then lose it on the next second without doing anything
<jimlovell777> I've been trying to figure out how to use RSYNC and Google searches tend to be geared toward off-site solutions. How can I backup a 70GB file from a local partition to an external USB hard drive? The USB drive isn't big enough to do anything but an in place update. The external drive already has a copy (outdated) of the huge file. I've checked the man pages but the differential update of the backup file never seems to actually execute.
<neekers> Dr_Willis: how do i permanently increase window size to 100x40 in terminitor?
<twinkie_addict> Sagan the alt install disk or minimal install disk do cli install
<Dr_Willis> neekers:  check its settings.. i tend to just maxamize the thing.
<wolter> Dr_Willis, I was literally moving from folder to folder, there were two files. I performed a rename to one of them, and then I saw they were not present in the destination location
<Sagan> twinkie_addict: that is what Im looking for :D
<thedark1> Dr Willis: I'm confused
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  from what ive seen.. i agree. :)
<rocket16> Hello all
<rocket16> Has Ubuntu 10.10 been released?
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<wolter> Dr_Willis, i was willing to find an undeletion method http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rm_(Unix)
<Loshki> jimlovell777: can we see the rsync command line you've been using?
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  i guess you can try. You did check in your 'trash' ?
<wolter> yes
<wolter> Dr_Willis, so undeletion is possible on ubuntu?
<anjilslaire> rocket16: check #ubuntu-release-party for info on when it arrives
<thedark1> Zing! Thank you Dr. willis
<Dhilip89> !command
<Dhilip89> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thedark1> that is why I cam here
<thedark1> because I am confused
<thedark1> but people like you, you just laugh at my confusion
<thedark1> do you extend a helping hand? no, because you are here to laugh, not to give
<thedark1> to help, but just see others sick
<rocket16> anjilslaire: Oh, sure. Thank you.
<uLinux> where id located iptables config?
<uLinux> is
<thedark1> well I'm getting sick.... because your lack of help is filling this room with a stench... and when it starts to smell bad enough, there isn't going to be anyone left but you and I... floating in the aimlessness of cyberspace... with the power of Ubuntu left untapped
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  im not even clear on what your original problem is,. and   am confused by many of your comments.
<thedark1> I have no sound
<anjilslaire> someone's getting bitter @ melodramatic...
<uLinux> lol
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  when you ramble on and spam stuff earlier like you did, it tends to make people put you on ignore,
<thedark1> what difference does it make
<jimlovell777> Loshki: rsync --inplace --progress /media/original /media/USB/backup
<thedark1> I've been asking politely since yesterday
<thedark1> so I might as well feel the Power of the WARRIORRRRR
<bullgard4> !sound | thedark1
<ubottu> thedark1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jimlovell777> Loshki: original and backup in reality being /src/file.file /dst/file.file
<thedark1> yeah I did the whole sound troubleshooting thing
<thedark1> its been a day, I've looked at that stuff
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:   and your  extra comments dont help. You may want to start over from the beginning and be as clear and concice as you can. its possible that your other 'fixs' have broken things worse. Its hard to tell.
<Loshki> jimlovell777: I don't see anything wrong with it offhand, I'm checking the man page now, as I'm sure you've done...
<thedark1> yeah, that is why I came here
<bullgard4> thedark1: You did not. Otherwise you would have come up with an error message.
<thedark1> I think all the other fixes have made it so confusing I don't know what to do
<uLinux> Is it possible that Ubuntu is filtering ident packets?
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  test #1 would be to try a live cd. see  if the sound works. ( once i had a dog chew the cables, so wasted a day over a broken cord)
<thedark1> my error is, No Sound Card found!
<thedark1> it does work
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  theres no default firewall rules on a new install.
<thedark1> the LiveCD
<a5h15h> not able to activate flymake-mode in emacs 23.1.1...it reports no build file found
<rotem> Hi experts, I need some help, I've installed ubuntu 10.04 server and created a user, now when I log in i cant see the hostname@username, only $ and the tab autocompletion or arrows are not working, any idea how to solve it? thank you!
<wolter> foremost <3
<jimlovell777> Loshki: Yes several times, I don't see any problems either. I'm only trying to update one file, one big file. Google results only show remote examples which don't seem to help either. Is my file too big?
<thedark1> and I said 5 times under PulseAudio that under the configuration tab it says there are no cards to modify
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: when i type "iptables -L" it shows some default config :)
<bullgard4> Using OpenOffice.org Base 3.2.1. I have connected to an existing database, made a form and can search in it and find strings. But how can I write in it? I did not find a recipe consulting the Help function.
<thedark1> all I have it dummy output
<Dhilip89> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<quiescens> rotem: it sounds like you have the wrong shell set for the user
<thedark1> all I have is* dummy output
<rotem> quiescens:  thanks, do you know how to fix it?
<Dhilip89> !
<Dhilip89> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<rotem> i have no problem recreating the user if that what we need
<Dhilip89> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jg47hm> hi Guys do you know how to ran windows applications without WINE (another program maybe)???
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  here it showes 3 catatories.. all 3 empty.
<rww> Dhilip89: Please use /msg ubottu !factoidhere for investigating.
<Loshki> jimlovell777: I've had the same experience as you. I had a file I wanted to update and I knew it only had certain blocks changed, but rsync didn't seem to generate the small deltas I was hoping for.
<quiescens> rotem: easiest way from a terminal is sudo usermod -s /bin/bash [username]
<ShredMaster> how do I make a changing desktop background?
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  empty iptables rules output --> http://pastebin.com/KdMg3qMp
<rotem> quiescens:  let me check
<jimlovell777> Loshki: I wonder if it's a bug. I know RSYNC is supposed to be able to handle small changes and update only what's changed. I've yet to have it work though.
<wolter> Dr_Willis, moved files are deleted with rm?
<Dr_Willis> ShredMaster:  the ombubuntu, or webupd8 ubuntu news sites had a 'script' that could make the gnome-style changeing wallpaper xml files a few months back
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  moving a file to /dev/null is the same as deleting them
<wolter> Dr_Willis, but a normal move through nautilus?
<Loshki> jimlovell777: I recall experimenting with -B. The man page refers to a 'technical report'. Was there anything at http://rsync.samba.org/
<quiescens> techically, you usually can't "move" a file to /dev/null
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: "moving" a file to /dev/null makes no sense.
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  Im not even sure how you would move somthing to /dev/null in Nautilus.. or why you are even using the term /dev/null :) its a very specific thing..
<uLinux> Dr_Willis: yep :) default
<uLinux> so it's not filtering
<krzyhoo> to all: when is 10.10 going to be downloadable
<rotem> quiescens:  Thanks man!! you saved me, i couldnt find it on google
<krzyhoo> it still says: It's almost there
<Dr_Willis> Jordan_U:  lots of what hes saying about /dev/null makes no sence.. apraently he moved somthing and it vanished.
<uLinux> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<jimlovell777> Loshki: Nothing shown that helped. I just experimented with much smaller files and the command I posted a moment ago worked as expected.
<darkkrai> anyone know of a good font that can diplay a lot of text?
<quiescens> rotem: i don't know what you picked when you created the user, it should be using /bin/bash by default on new users
<Jordan_U> wolter: What command did you actually run (if you used a terminal command)?
<Dr_Willis> wolter:  so he somewhere got the term /dev/null in his head. :)
<rotem> quiescens:  I did this: sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser -g admin
<moiso> hi there
<moiso> today is a great day!!!
<uLinux> it is
<Loshki> jimlovell777: So, rsync fails just when you need it most. I always meant to chase this up on their message boards but it was a long time ago...
<vivien_m> krzyhoo: you should ask at #ubuntu+1. There, they told me Maverick should not be delayed and should therefore be released today
<moiso> -----feeling proud of this comunity!!!!!!---------------
<jg47hm> hi Guys do you know how to ran windows applications without WINE (another program maybe)???
<aaron11> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<wolter> Dr_Willis, lol, that was just a joke! I meant that I moved a file (through GUI, Jordan_U) and though there were no errors, it never reached its destination
<moiso> aaron11: party yeeeeeaaaaaa!!!!
<toonacid> jg47hm: Other than Windows, I'm pretty sure WINE is the only viable alternative you have.
<uLinux> moiso #ubuntu-release-party
<hydrozii> anybody have any idea why my banshee is closing as soon as i open it?
<moiso> ok ubottu
<hydrozii> its pissing me off..
<jg47hm> toonacid: thanks
<Jordan_U> jg47hm: What is your actual end goal?
<anjilslaire> it's shy?
<quiescens> rotem: ah, useradd is lower level than most people tend to use, you might want to look at adduser, or just remember to use -s /bin/bash the next time you use useradd
<hydrozii> its shy thats it!
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<rotem> quiescens:  OK, thanks :)
<trans> hello everyone
<q1w> hi there
<toonacid> Whoa, sweeeet.
<toonacid> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<hydrozii> ugh this is so annoying..
 * almostthar is f5'ing ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> almostthar: /join #ubuntu-release-announce
<trans> I just installed 10.10 notebook edition, plymouth theme isn't working, how to modify its properties like resolution etc, Please guide
<jg47hm> Jordan_U: im trying to play some games on ubuntu and wine has some probems. sometimes the program craches
<jimlovell777> Loshki:  Yep just tried it again with my huge file. Today alone I made a several gig change in the file. I just ran the rsync command and it exited saying total transfered 31 bytes. Clearly something is wrong.
<q1w> i use B43 driver and when i ckeck resources there is a process named irq/17-b43 that consumes 30%-80% CPU
<Jordan_U> jg47hm: Have you checked appdb?
<almostthar> trans, wait for final!
<Jordan_U> !appdb | jg47hm
<ubottu> jg47hm: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<trans> ok, u mean when I update tomo do u think all the problems will be solved
<vivien_m> There still a lot of updates in 10.04. I do not remember having seen so many changes in a release at the time the next release is out. Maybe the system is getting so big that there are a lot of bugs?
<octavio-rdz> hi, ppl wondering does any body knows at what time ubuntu 10.10 in comming out? ... in what time zone ...
<pmjp> is there a reason why the netbook version is very slow on my netbook
<Loshki> jimlovell777: very worrying. If I were you, I'd go to their mailing list next...
<D3luSi0n4L> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Dr_Willis> octavio-rdz:  no one knows.
<trans> also I read some where in forums that ubuntu gonna have xsplash some thing like opensuse
<jg47hm> #winehg
<trans> is that true?
<toonacid> jg47hm: You could try PlayOnLinux (free), or a commercial alternative. PlayOnLinux still uses WINE, but they tailer to make the games work more easily.
<jimlovell777> Loshki: I'm nervous even running the command. I'm afraid it will corrupt my original AND the backup.
<seidos> i can't seem to pinpoint what program needs to be running for xf86sleep to work (fn+suspend key).  any ideas?
<quiescens> jimlovell777: it technically works fine on large files, it is most likely skipping the file(s) you think it is supposed to be syncing because it believes they are the same for one reason or another
<john> .gvfs in my home dir is "d????????  ? ?    ?                  ?                        ?  .gvfs".   Does that mean my disk is corrupted?
<b4xter> hi all
<Loshki> jimlovell777: I understand. Can you make a local backup at all?
<linux_probe> yikes
<jimlovell777> quiescens: I'm looking in to that now.
<quiescens> jimlovell777: you will want to consider -c or -I flags
<quiescens> john: ?'s in ls output are likely permissions problems
<Dr_Willis> john:  .gvfs is a special directory. how about the opther files/dirs?
<bs0d> Hello everybody. I need to limit ingoing bandwidth on a server, what is the easiest way to do it?
<john> Other files seem to be fine.
<Loshki> jimlovell777: also, -n, so you can try stuff without doing any actual i/o
<john> Btw, i just installed 10.10RC
<anjilslaire> fix your perms: sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/
<jimlovell777> Loshki: I can. Being 70GB it just takes a while. If the worst happened I'd only lose things created since yesterday. I keep my backups current. Problem is, until I figure this out I have to wait 30mins for the transfer every few days.
<Mikerhinos> hi all , is Maverick still scheduled for today ?
<quiescens> jimlovell777: by default rsync assumes files are the same if they have the same modification stamp and same file size
<rww> Mikerhinos: sometime during October 10th, yes
<john> I can't, it says permission denied
<kedy07> What are some things Ubuntu does to improve its security? I'm not talking about what you can do to it, but what it already does out of the box. For example AppArmor comes installed by default, etc
<hydrozii> seriously wtf is happening with banshee?
<jimlovell777> quiescens: Do you know if I use the -c flag, will rsync do block level checksum matching or checksum the whole 70GB blob and go from there. The latter would take a long time.
<kees> kedy07: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<john> oh, nvm.  I found the reason.  I did "ls" as root instead of regular user
<quiescens> jimlovell777: i believe rsync normally does checksums for individual files and then works down from there if there are differences
<hcruz> Somebody knows the exact time of release for 10.10?
<synackfin> how do I make ubuntu load additional modules?
<quiescens> unrelated note: i vote that next time, we just list the release date as (day we are actually releasing)+1 just so that people don't have to ask
<Diverdude> Is it somehow possible to play games on linux?
<uLinux> Diverdude: depends
<hcruz> @synackfin add the name of the module to /etc/modules
<CoolCon> Wine
<Siph0n> Diverdude, of course, there are lots of games that play in linux
<uLinux> Diverdude: expect they are good as..
<uLinux> imo
<uLinux> Diverdude: if you try to run a game made for Window$ on Linux performance will drop
<Loshki> jimlovell777: can I ask what application it is that generates such large changsets?
<atheotsky> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Mikerhinos> Diverdude : if you like FPS i suggest you the Penumbra games , which you can have on Linux for like 40$ the 3 episodes package
<Dr_Willis> New 'games on linux' site i discovered --> http://www.penguspy.com
<jimlovell777> Loshki: It's a encrypted Truecrypt volume and I just added several gigs of pictures I took the other day.
<almostthar> jimlovell777: /b/ folder?
<almostthar> xD
<Diverdude> And what if i forexample want to plat civilization or starcraft or counterstrike or medal of honor or the like? Is that possible?
<bajdec> hey
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  many of those work in wine. check the wine app database.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<almostthar> Diverdude: hl based games runs great in wine, just like native
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  if you like the Civilization games. check out 'freeciv' and 'freecol'   also.
<Diverdude> hmmm but many of those games require directX. Is that nested in wine?
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  yes.
<Loshki> jimlovell777: well, disk space has never been cheaper. In your place, I'd buy a 1.5TB. You can keep a lot of 70G backups on one of those.
<bajdec> I have a problem
<almostthar> Diverdude: of course, i done stalker: SoC on wine
<kedy07> kees: thanks!
<schweegi> Diverdude: type "winetricks d3dx9" into a terminal after you have wine installed.
<Loshki> !ask | bajdec
<ubottu> bajdec: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eboyjr> Happy birthday :)
<Cory> Finally!
<PhillyP> o/
<eboyjr> Is ubuntu being released at 10:10 am and 10 seconds? lol
<bajdec> I have HP probook 4515s (with AMD Turion) and Broadom's wireless. And on Ubuntu  10.10 RC cannot install wireless driver. Anybody knows whats wrong?
<hcruz> lol
<Guest83871> eboyjr: am or pm
<kandinski> hi
<eboyjr> I would hope am
<Diverdude> so which phone do you recommend? Blackberry or HTC desire or samsung galaxy?
<hcruz> hi kandinski
<almostthar> and what timezone, if so?
<kandinski> I have flashplugin-installer installed (and I just dpkg-reconfigured it), but my firefox says there is no flash, how can I fix it?
<eboyjr> whichever the earliest is maybe
<jimlovell777> Loshki: I have the local copy of the container which I update with customer files, code for my products, site backups, etc.. I then have a USB drive I sync to regularly and then a second USB drive I only update once a month. All of that on top of DVDs which contain any new data to be added so if all of my drives die I can build the container from disc. I just need to work on the off-site part of the solution. :-\
<PhillyP> hey all...I'm trying to install Xubuntu 9.10 on my laptop.  is there a specific linux kernel I should be using?
<CoolCon> Utc
<hcruz> PhillyP which laptop?
<PhillyP> A Dell C400
<PhillyP> I tried installing 10.10 earlier tonight and encountered video issues, and I heard that 9.10 ran better on this particular computer so I'm trying again
<hcruz> the generic kernel may work
<mvk> today is the day 10.10.10!!
<Loshki> jimlovell777: sounds like you have it covered. Wish I knew more about rsync. Keep asking. Lots of experts drop in and out on here...
<mvk> is there a time/ estemation of when 10.10 will be available?
<bajdec> mvk
<bajdec> We know that :)
<rigved> hi everyone
<mvk> bajdec: ?
<jumbers> Generally seems to be from like 10AM-4PM EST in the past
<rigved> i have to modify the ubuntu kernel so that it can work like a distributed OS
<rigved> this is for my college project
<PhillyP> hcruz: cool, I'll try that.  do you know anything about the video issues that plague the C400?  I've been tearing my hair out over this project lol
<jimlovell777> Loshki: lol, I try, I almost literally have all of my eggs in one basket.
<rigved> i have a project guide who has worked on linux kernels before
<mvk> jumbers: i dont know what EST is :/ :D
<rigved> but what i wanted to know was is this really possible?
<mvk> eastern time?
<CoolCon> Utc-9 I guess
<thedark1> aplay -l
<thedark1> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<eboyjr> est is utc-5
<mvk> utc -9!!, that means it could be released any moment!!?!!?!?!?!
<rww> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<mvk> !party
<jimlovell777> rigved: Ever heard of a beowulf cluster?
<hcruz> PhillyP: you have to avoid compiz and all kind of desktop effects
<juk> is it possible to update my dynamic ip?
<rigved> jimlovell777: no i haven't
<thedark1> YOU SEE
<thedark1> I GAVE YOU THE ERROR
<rigved> jimlovell777: what are these?
<thedark1> THE MODULES ARE INSTALLED
<jimlovell777> rigved: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beowulf_%28computing%29
<rww> thedark1: no need for the caps, thanks
<CoolCon> I looked up utc-5 indeed that would mean another 6 hours
<rigved> jimlovell777: ok, i'll check it out
<mvk> thedark1: stop caps
<Loshki> rigved: Also try ##programming. We mostly do support in this channel...
<soreau> PhillyP: If you mean c400 dell computer, which graphics card does it have and what video issues are you having exactly?
<amir_> hi every body
<amanthakur> can anyone help me installing linux from pendrive? i am able to boot vmlinuz and initrd from usb but image is not loading.....any ideas
<thedark1> okay, I need not the capitals, for my message is one that is purely ____out___ __of___ ___controooooooooool_________
<rigved> Loshki: ok
<Dr_Willis> amanthakur:  how did you make the pendrive?
<juk> I don't shutdown ubuntu for a week and when weekend comes I get problem can connect to servers although I can reach em by ping, weird
<Dr_Willis> juk:  i imagine the servers are getting updated right now. and may be getting ready for the 'storm'
<PhillyP> soreau: yup, it's the Dell C400, with an Intel 830M Integrated Graphics Processor...right now my display is flickering and has these black lines going 45-degrees along the screen, but I'm installing 9.10, I haven't configured it to be Xubuntu yet
<juk> Dr_Willis: Yes and I think because I don't shutdown my dynamic ip isn't changing and server think i'm dos bot
<amanthakur> Dr_Willis, i used syslinux. using "syslinux -f /dev/sdb" then is placed vmlinuz initrd and syslinux.cfg in th pendrive. Then i copied all the contents of the DVD in th pendrive
<juk> also I have bunch of torrents...
<Dr_Willis> amanthakur:  why dident you use a tool like unetbootin, or the system-disk-creator?  or you can even set up grub2 to boot an iso file.
<xorger> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<xorger> damn
<xorger> i need ubuntu now :)
<eboyjr> xorger: It will be out in < 3 hours or so
<soreau> PhillyP: Yea, that chipset does not have the best driver support. If you have an agp or pci-e slot, I'd recommend getting any radeon or nvidia graphics card
<Siph0n> eboyjr, how do you know that?
<amanthakur> Dr_Willis, i tried to boot iso with syslinux but i didn't worked? can u tell me how to boot iso with grub2? i mean steps to do....
<Dr_Willis> amanthakur:  you can only boot an ISO with grub2. as far as i know. Its documented in dozens of places.. see my links at http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2  (i think i typed tha tright)
<internet> helo :)
<juk> Dr_Willis: so is there way I can update my dynamic ip to get new one
<eboyjr> Siph0n: Because it is supposed to be out by 12:00 samoan time
<xorger> eboyjr: are you in the rc by change
<xorger> chance*
<Dr_Willis> juk:  ive never had the issue.   depends on how you are connected also.
<PhillyP> soreau: Well...if I didn't get the laptop for free I'd spend the money to put in a better graphics processor.  But it doesn't even have internal optical drives, I'm just going to use it for surfing and whatnot
<eboyjr> xorger: No I'm in 10.04.. i like a fresh hot-off-the-iso clean install
<thedark1> 왜 그래요 개 색이 시발 당신들이 지옥으로 가!
<amanthakur> Dr_Willis, i need to create login for that...:)
<eboyjr> thedark1: This is not a korean channel
<bs0d> What commands do I need to type to limit incoming bandwidth on eth0 to 1 mbps?
<Dr_Willis> anjilslaire:  never noticed..
<sickn3s> Hey guys
<thedark1> porque nosotros no me ayudar
<juk> Dr_Willis: I suppouse you in europe or us, well I have router
<Dr_Willis> amanthakur:  i can see the tags/urls on delicious without being logged in..
<eboyjr> thedark1: Te podemos ayudar si habla el ingles
<mnet> this was ok before, but now sound is only coming out of headphones, and when they are unplugged the laptop speakers don't kick in. they are ok in win though. can i reset something?
<Dr_Willis> juk:  i use a router.. i have neer had the servers block my ip#.
<sickn3s> I want to know how to pair a device through the Terminal. And also how to set the PIN code for the Bluetooth device
<synackfin> how do I make ubuntu use /etc/network/interfaces?
<Dr_Willis> juk:  im not even sure how you are sure thats the 'issue'
<thedark1> I'll be back!
<synackfin> I want to make Ubuntu disable the gnome network-manager  and use /etc/network/interfaces (like the ubuntu-server install)
<juk> Dr_Willis: xD
<Siph0n> synackfin, I think it automatically uses it when you boot up
<sickn3s> I want to know how to pair a device through the Terminal. And also how to set the PIN code for the Bluetooth device
<synackfin> Siph0n: unfortuantely it doesn't -- it's using the gnome NetworkManager instead
<Siph0n> remove gnome network manager ? thats what I do always
<sickn3s> Cause BackTrack cant Pair with a device
<juk> din't they say it'll be out 10.10.10
<synackfin> Siph0n: what's the package name for it?
<Siph0n> network-manager-gnome , I think ?
<toonacid> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<eboyjr> toonacid: It will be out in < 3-4 hours
<Siph0n> synackfin, check in Synaptic, to see if network-manager-gnome is checked
<PhillyP> now if I'm not dual-booting, is it advantageous to use GLIB over LILO or vice versa?
<dfa> bonjour tout le monde
<quiescens> technically network-manager
 * toonacid is happily waiting. :)
<dfa> oups eng chat ^ ^
<Siph0n> toonacid, or just wait in #ubuntu+1 , as the sticky in the forums says to do.
<quiescens> network-manager-gnome is front end bit itself
<eboyjr> toonacid: Or #ubuntu-release-party
<thedark1> DeaR GoD sTill nO SoUnd
<juk> !when
<mnet> i have a sound issue too
<thedark1> like, you don't have any?
<thedark1> has anyone helped you?
<thedark1> I mean, I do everything they ask
<thedark1> I give error messages
<thedark1> specificy the problem
<thedark1> but nobody cares
<mnet> well not as bad. i don't have any coming out of speakers, even when headhones unplugged (it's a laptop)
<sickn3s> I want to know how to pair a device through the Terminal. And also how to set the PIN code for the Bluetooth device
<thedark1> so now, I am like a dog chasing cars
<sickn3s> Cause BackTrack cant Pair with a device
<anjilslaire> uh oh we have a goat, we don't need any se
<Dr_Willis> sound issues can be very hard to trouble shoot. and 'fix's that may have been tried can make the problem even worse.
<dfa> Hi, i need help to install ubuntu on my mom's computer, the wifi driver (atheros AR5001X), i've installer the maedwifi package but it's not working, can anyone help me?
<thedark1> Dr.Willis: I know, that is why I am looking for guidance
<soreau> PhillyP: grub and lilo are boot loaders, of which grub is typically preferred by major linux distributions
<moetunes> thedark1:  your attitude bites is why I haven't chipped in with advice
<thedark1> I know I caused my own problem by working by myself through tutorials on the forms
<thedark1> forums*
<thedark1> trying to fix a lesser problem
<phil_in_london> sickn3s, have you installed bluemon or blueman to manage your bluetooth, or do you need to do all this on the command line?
<thedark1> yeah well whatever, nobody helped me for like 24 hours, including you
<Dr_Willis> It may be easier to just backup your improrntant stuff and install 10.10 when it comes out.
<mnet> you've been here for 24 hours?
<thedark1> you just are annoyed so that is a convenient excuse
<thedark1> when is 10.10 coming out?
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  in a few hrs.. or mins..
<thedark1> back and forth mnet, I do have a life of some kind
<dfa> lol!! yes 10.10, didn't think of that!
<mnet> thedark1: see that's your problem. it would have been long fixed otherwise
<thedark1> well I can't sit here non-stop
<maco> thedark1: #ubuntu-release-party, but the answer to your question is "while it is 10-10-10 in at least one timezone on the planet terra in the system sol"
<thedark1> I have meetings to keep and stuff
<anjilslaire> lol @mnet
<moetunes> thedark1:  go away pls
<maco> moetunes: be nice
<Dr_Willis> ive been backing up all day (well the last 2 hrs) getting ready to do a 10.10 clean install on this old box. :)
<mnet> i have a completely unrelated question: if i have an encrypted home folder, how does a reinstall handle that?
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have speakers on it.
<soreau> thedark1: Which audio card do you have in the output of 'lspci'?
<thedark1> that is actually really good news about 10.10
<Dr_Willis> mnet:  i would make backups to an unencrypted location just in case.
<ylmfos> is this the server that talk about ubuntu,guys?
<mnet> Dr_Willis: in case means that it would automagically handle it?
<thedark1> soreau: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<anjilslaire> no, we're discussing goats
<ylmfos> i see
<Dr_Willis> mnet:  it should i would hope.. but i see people in here all teh time with issues with encrypted homes. and needing badly to get to their data and they cant figure out how.
<Dr_Willis> mnet:   i dont use the feature.
<Didji> I know it's off topic, but does anyone know if external HDD have a maximum capacity, and if so why?
<dfa> non that's the server who discuss of pope's hidden children ^^
<Mathuin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Mathuin> Gah!
<mnet> alright thanks
<Dr_Willis> Didji:   external usb hds ive seen can use any IDE/sata drives ...  depending on the 'bay' they are using.
<quiescens> it should™ manage just fine, people just tend to run into issues with encrypted homes because they expect it to be the same as the old home directories
<Didji> Dr_Willis: That's what I thought.  Weird that I'm seeing them with a maximum capacity stated.
<Kurdistan> how many hours is it left for maverick stable release
<Dr_Willis> Didji:  its possible the USB controller In the 'bay' may have a limitation
<zcat[1]> Kurdistan:  less than 48 ?
<anjilslaire> didji: mine do that too
<Dr_Willis> Didji:  im using 2TB usb hd's here. with no issues.
<Didji> Dr_Willis: Mm, maybe.  I'm talking terrabytes.
<Didji> anjilslaire: yours do what?  Have a limit, or don't have a limit?
<soreau> thedark1: Can you pastebin the output of 'lspci -v | less' for your card to pastebin.com?
<Dr_Willis> Didji:  i would be impressed if a  USB controller/bay made 5 yrs ago would work with them. :) but those are all IDE.. these are sata drives.. so i cant test. heh
<quiescens> people often don't realise their files are actually in /home/.ecryptfs/(user) rather than /home/(user) and then don't bother asking for help until they've already lost one or the other
<thedark1> sure, thanks soreau
<Kurdistan> zcat when I go to ubuntu.com they say its almost here
<mnet> still, it would be nice to avoid a reinstall here. maybe just the sound system can be reset?
<Kurdistan> not one day or two
<mnet> it will be out within 24 hours
<Siph0n> Kurdistan, there is no exact time that it is released. check in #ubuntu+1 or the release party chan
<anjilslaire> no apparent limit, but state the size of the drive. Maybe I'm confused on the subject
<zcat[1]> Kurdistan:  traditionally they seem to wait until the last hour of the most delayed timezone of release day.. in NZ it's usually almost two days after 'the day'
<feisar> where's the party channel?
<xorger> which kernel will ubuntu 10.10 ship with?
<mae_tae> people, how will i check if squid is running?
<rww> !party | feisar
<ubottu> feisar: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<zcat[1]> Kurdistan:  also #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<rww> xorger: 2.6.35
<xorger> thanks rww
<soreau> mae_tae: If it's a typical process, 'ps ax|grep squid'
<Dr_Willis>  or 'sudo service status SERVICENAME'
<mnet> i refuse to believe that among 1395 people there's not a single one who's both here and knows how to do a "reset" of a the sound system (pulse something or alsa, i believe)!
<Dr_Willis> mnet:  could be they are busy. Personally ive neer had the issue.. i dont even have speakers hooked to this pc. :)
<mae_tae> thanks
<soreau> mnet: Just because there are a lot of nicks logged doesn't mean they are all present or all even human
<Dr_Willis> 'release day' is like xmas morning in #ubuntu
<thedark1> soreau: http://pastebin.com/biWxM85W
<rigved> jimlovell777: thanx
<rigved> Loshki: thanx
<mnet> yes, which is why i said are here...
<rigved> on the wiki page, i found a Ubuntu-based OS called ABC-Linux
<scotsguy> how do i chnage themes in xchat??
<rigved> has anyone ever used it?
<soreau> thedark1: It says the kernel module (driver) loaded is snd_hda_intel is loaded. Does lsmod confirm this?
<soreau> thedark1: It says the kernel module (driver) loaded is snd_hda_intel. Does 'lsmod|grep intel' confirm this?
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  theres dozens of ubuntu variants. Most ive tried. are not  worth useing.
<Friar> I have a text file that is almost a programming language. I would like to customize either gedit or emacs to do some color formatting on the text file...can this be done?
<sanu01> guys am trying to backup my system but rsync seems slow in incremental and first time backup. is there a faster one?
<sanu01> i mean my files are many and rsync when doing incremental backup it takes time
<mnet> i'm on mint. it's not bad
<rigved> Dr_Willis: Tru, but this variant: ABC-Linux, is built for a distributed environment
<rigved> *True
<Loshki> rigved: the nice thing about using a variant that's very popular is that there's lots of support...
<Dr_Willis> rigved:  nice buzzword term. :)
<Friar> sanu01, it is always slow the first time. depending on how much stuff you are backing up. It took me about an hour to backup 500GB of movies and music, and pictures...but after the initial time, it runs very quickly.
<thedark1> soreau: http://pastebin.com/vcG2Jvvq
<mnet> Loshki: although, right here and now support is hard to come by
<sanu01> Friar: yea first time was slow :( ok now say i want to restore the backup...i can just copy and paste it yea? or i need rsync again?
<soreau> thedark1: Interesting.. it seems the module may not be loaded. Can you pastebin the output of 'modinfo snd_hda_intel'?
<gartral|d> how do i set the grub.lst in 10.04
<rigved> Loshki: Again true, but I do not really have to use it, I just need to demonstrate a Distributed OS  using 2-3 computers for my project
<MaverickOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | gartral|d
<ubottu> gartral|d: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mae_tae> people, how will i forward the internet connection to our local network? scenario is like      modem -----> switch -----> WAN NIC (120.xxx.xx.xx) SQUID server  LOCAL NIC (192.168.4.41) ------> pc (192.168.4.113)
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | gartral|d
<mae_tae> i cannot internet from 4.113 host
<rigved> Loshki: And the terms here are that I have to make it (maybe by copying code from other variants
<Visseroth> need some help here, how do you identify what hard drive is what device. I know the size of the drive, I just don't know what device it is, like sda sdb, stuff like that
<thedark1> soreau: http://pastebin.com/uX8uNTJg
<PhillyP> dumb question. what's the difference between GRUB and LILO?
<soreau> thedark1: Try to load the driver module with 'sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel' then check your audio settings (if there is no error)
<SwedeMike> Visseroth: lsscsi might be some help, blkdev as well
<Loshki> mnet: it's a Saturday night before a release. I *hope* people are having a good time...
<Visseroth> swedemike, ty
<magnetron> Visseroth: use the Disk Tool that you can find in the System > Administration menu
<Friar> sanu01, I have just copy a pasted the folders back to wherever they needed to go. be careful about the formatting of the drive you are backing up to though. I once did a backup of my /home. when I tried to copy it back all the permissions were screed up. ntfs formatting won't keep your linux permissions. I learned that the hard way, now all my backup devices are ext4....short answer, yes, just copy and paste the folders back to where yo
<Friar> u want them.
<SwedeMike> Visseroth: sorry, blockdev
<Dr_Willis> PhillyP:  LILO is very very old.. got replaced by 'grub'  - whichis now called grub-legacy, we are currently in the 'grub2 era' ;)
<rww> PhillyP: they're both bootloaders; LILO is old and more annoying.
<Visseroth> ok, thank you both, going to look at it now
<mae_tae> help me please
<Dr_Willis> PhillyP:  syslinux is another bootloader you may hear about.
<PhillyP> Ahh, but as a general rule, if you're installing anything above 9.10, you should be using GRUB2?
<mae_tae> routing table contains only the WAN IP & localnet which is 4.0 network, dont have default
<Loshki> Friar: if you ever have to backup to ntfs again, make a compressed tar and save that instead...
<PhillyP> Dr_Willis: never heard of syslinux, but I'm really computer-inclined, at least the mystic code part lol
<Dr_Willis> PhillyP:  its mainly used on CD's and flash drives.
<Dr_Willis> PhillyP:  grub2 can replace it in many cases these dasys
<sanu01> Friar: yea well i formated my 2tb drive to xfs so i dont think it will be a problem
<soreau> thedark1: If there is an error, pastebin it of course
<PhillyP> Ahhhh, I see.  Right on, I was going to ask which loader to use as soon as I got to the part of the installation, so thanks for the early answer lol :)
<Friar> Loshki, thanks. that makes sense. do you know how to do that with rsync? I know one of the options is to compress the data, but how would you make it into a .tar?
<sanu01> Friar: i just hope the music files i backup from ntfs to xfs wont be a problem when i restore them back to the ntfs disk
<thedark1> soreau: it shows a soundcard under the configuration tab under volume control
<soreau> thedark1: That is a good sign. Does it work though?
<thedark1> soreau: I have it set to analog stereo output
<thedark1> soreau: testing now
<soreau> thedark1: ok
<mae_tae> soreau & Dr_Willis, could you help me please?
<Friar> sanu01, music files aren't much of a problem with permissions, you can always change them back to 755. the big problem is all the config files that are in a /home folder. the permissions for those aren't all the same, and if they're wrong you can run into some problems when trying to do things.
<mae_tae> soreau & Dr_Willis, could you help me please?
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, did you get server 10.04 installed?
<thedark1> soreau: rhythmbox plays files, but no sound
<Dr_Willis> mae_tae:  i dont  do much 'networking' tweaking these days. i cant rember the last time i had to even look at the routeing tables.
<thedark1> value is set to max
<Friar> sanu01, I'm not familliar with xfs file systems, so you'd have to check that out...but as loshki stated, a simple work around is to make a .tar and then put it on the backup drive.
<soreau> mae_tae: perhaps you should try #networking
<soreau> mae_tae: I'm not really familiar with squid
<thedark1> soreau: vlc, also plays but no sound :(
<mae_tae> phi_in_london, yes, thats what im configuring right now
<Dr_Willis> thedark1: i had a odd laptop that had a similer issue ages ago.. system Looked like it was playing with no sound.. the 'alsamixer' in a terminal, had a volume slider set down. that was the issue.
<soreau> thedark1: Can you run 'alsamixer' and screenshot the terminal then upload to picpaste.com?
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  it had somthing to do with the  'master' and 'pcm' channels being reversed.
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, how do i forward it?
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, it was squid wasn't it?
<MarkusH> does anybody know when the 10.10 comes out today?
<Loshki> Friar: Better to use the 'tar' command to make the tarfile, then copy via rsync, so something like this: tar -cvjf archive.tar.bz <directory or files...>
<thedark1> dr willis: thank you for helping. But, as I said before, I only have a master channel. no PCM channel
<D3luSi0n4L> hey can someone help me with .rar's please
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  that is very very weird then.
<Aemaeth> is there any way to make ubuntu play a sound when it asks for authentication?  I want to play the beginning of Serenity when the Doctor finds the assassin in the lab and says "I need your authentication" and assassin responds, "And you are right to ask..."
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, its squid, but i wonder i cannot forward the internet
<abhinav> what would be a good backup program?
<D3luSi0n4L> whe ni try to extract it or open it, it tells me that its an unsupported file
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, what are you trying to forward? from where?
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  install the proper rar packages and the archive manager should be able to open them
<Dr_Willis> !rar | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<abhinav> what would be a good backup program?
<Friar> Loshki, thanks. I'll give it a shot...what is .tar.bz? I think I read that the bz is an additional level of compression.
<MarkusH> D3luSi0n4L: please install the program unrar
<Dr_Willis> abhinav:  depends on how you are wanting to back things up and how you want to restore them
<Aemaeth> always confuses me when rar isn't installed
<soreau> thedark1: Now, please pastebin the output of 'lsmod|grep snd'
<MarkusH> D3luSi0n4L: open a terminal and type        sudo apt-get install unrar
<D3luSi0n4L> ty guys
<soreau> thedark1: I suspect you do not have all the necessary modules loaded
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, this is the scenario from  modem -----> switch -----> WAN NIC (120.xxx.xx.xx) SQUID server  LOCAL NIC (192.168.4.41) ------> pc (192.168.4.113), i want to have an internet access from 4.113 host
<abhinav> @Dr_Willis: I want a simple one with clean ui which even my grandfather can use
<rww> Friar: .tar is a format that takes a bunch of files and groups them into one file without any compression. .gz takes one file and compresses it. .tar.gz is a .tar file that's been .gz ed
<D3luSi0n4L> ok i typed it into termial
<soreau> mae_tae: Is the WAN NIC installed in the squid server?
<D3luSi0n4L> and it went to the next line, nothing opened?
<gartral|d> anyone do n update from ubuntu UNR 10.04 to 10.10?
<mae_tae> soreau, yes..... one of the interface there
<D3luSi0n4L> gartral i did
<MarkusH> D3luSi0n4L: you are asked for your normal password
<D3luSi0n4L> it took a very long time
<soreau> mae_tae: How far is the internet reaching currently?
<D3luSi0n4L> ahh
<D3luSi0n4L> good cool =P
<D3luSi0n4L> ty
<D3luSi0n4L> call*
<FloodBot3> D3luSi0n4L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gartral|d> D3luSi0n4L: any problems?
<mae_tae> soreau, its an ordinary nic, with public ip address
<espero_linuxien> hello !
<D3luSi0n4L> gartral, none at all
<D3luSi0n4L> just took like 3 hours
<soreau> mae_tae: Which component has the internet if any?
<gartral|d> D3luSi0n4L: method?
<D3luSi0n4L> downloading it wasnt the problem, installing em
<D3luSi0n4L> update-manager -d
<D3luSi0n4L> through the terminal i believe
<Loshki> Friar: archive.tar.bz is just a name I chose, to show that the contents are a tar file which has also been compressed with bzip (this is configurable/optional). If you do compress the tar file (-j), do not use also compression with rsync, because compressing an already compressed file usually makes it bigger and always uses up cpu time...
<terminalvelocity> mic only works somtimes for HP dv4 with lucid.....driver issues....pulseaudio issues? mic normally works after reboot but somtimes not, and programs that use it normally kill the mic after some time but not at first.....what could it be?
<abhinav> please sugest  a simple back up with clean ui which even my grandfather can use
<chalet16> Will there a PHP 5.3 official backport for lucid?
<chalet16> *PHP5.3.3
<thedark1> soreau: http://pastebin.com/wZYSXKEC
<gps23> hello
<D3luSi0n4L> awesome unrar works great
<thedark1> Dr.Willis: And I guess that means I am not the only one confused, huh?
<mae_tae> soreau, i believe that modem has an internet, we tried to that to our ipcop server
<D3luSi0n4L> thanks guys!
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, can the squid server see the internet?
<MarkusH> D3luSi0n4L: you're welcome
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, how do i check/know that squid see the internet?
<soreau> thedark1: It seems to have loaded all the snd modules as expected. Now make you to triple check all of your volume settings and make sure none are muting or turned down
<Friar> Loshki, so when I compress the file I should make sure that my rsync command doesn't use the compression command?
<matthes> hello
<matthes> synaptic tells me to run  dpkg --configure -a
<matthes> but this says me
<soreau> thedark1: screenshot a maximized terminal after running 'alsamixer' and upload it to picpaste.com and also, triple check your physical audio connections and speakers
<matthes> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 42312 package 'udev': missing version
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, i already added the 4.0 network in the acl
<Loshki> Friar: well, it's harmless if you do so, but it will waste cpu time and make the transfer take longer...
<girish> hi
<matthes> what can I do?
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, i dont know how to check if internet is working in squid server, how will i do that?
<girish> hey
<thedark1> no speakers or connections to check, I'll take the screenshot now
<soreau> mae_tae: ping google.com
<girish> i want to make bootable pend drive . So how to make?
<mae_tae> from where? from squid server?
<Fishscene> Does anyone know about the "Ubuntu One Contacts" app for iPhone? It says it's free, but then asks for credit card information...
<Loshki> Friar: the same is true of most video and mp3 files, since they too are already pretty compressed
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, (192.168.4.41)  that is the squid server?
<soreau> mae_tae: squid server terminal
<matthes> the line says
<matthes> Original-Maintainer: Debian OpenOffice Team <debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org>
<D3luSi0n4L> hey
<D3luSi0n4L> quick question
<D3luSi0n4L> if i use the archive mounter
<peretz> so... when will 10.10 be release? on evening?
<D3luSi0n4L> and i turn off my system & restore
<D3luSi0n4L> not restore but turn back on
<Friar> Loshki, great thanks. I'll do that...so I'll just add a line in my script to tar the file first then rsync it....that seems like a waste if you're on ext4 already for the file system. because won't rsysnc save you lots of time on subsequent backups cause if the file is the same it just skips it? using tar doesn't have that feature does it? then you end up having to compress everything every time, then transfer everything every time as w
<Friar> ell.
<Fishscene> peretz: Traditionally, Ubuntu is released at the last possible moment.
<thedark1> http://picpaste.com/alsamixerthedark1-DsVvcawH.png
<D3luSi0n4L> will the iso still be mounted?
<terminalvelocity> any ideas anyone? built in mic working somtimes and somtimes not on HP dv4 with lucid.
<matthes> synaptic tells me to run  dpkg --configure -a
<phil_in_london> thedark1, F6, does that offer up any choices?
<asmartgoat> !bored
<ubottu> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<scotsguy> whats best irc client for ubuntu??
<matthes> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 42312 package 'udev': missing version
<scotsguy> im new to ubuntu
<MagPulse> hey guys, I have file executable permission problems with the minecraft.jar file. Does anyone know how to fix it? Was this permissions thing introduced in 10.04? It seems like one hell of a downgrade now.
<Dr_Willis> scotsguy:  depends on your needs.
<D3luSi0n4L> scots im new to and i love Smuxi
<PhillyP> scotsguy: I use xchat, and it does everything that I need
<ubuntuprophecy> hi all. any estimates for 10.10 release? excited!
<scotsguy> i was using invision before on windoes
<D3luSi0n4L> its got an easy to setup & nice interface, although im sure most do
<Dr_Willis> MagPulse:  java -jar foo.jar   I dont think you set the executable bit on jar files.
<hidekazu2> 10.10 is comin' oot the day !!! yay !!!
<ssn> ubuntuprophecy: normally, it takes the whole day ;-)
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know if i use archive mounter and i reboot will the iso still be mounted when it comes back on?
<Fishscene> Does anyone know why the Ubuntu One app for iPhone says "free" but requires credit card information?
<Friar> terminalvelocity, I have a dv6, and my mic if finicky as well. One thing it seems that the mic gets muted from time to time. go to System -> Preference -> Sound...there is an "input" tab there with a mute checkbox for the mic.
<ubuntuprophecy> aw, would be cool if it released at 10:00am sharp. but i can wait. thanks all.
<MagPulse> Dr_Willis, Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  it whould not be.. i imagine
<D3luSi0n4L> hmm bummer
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: thanks
<thedark1> soreau: did I miss something? I apologize I was distracted for a moment
<scotsguy> is there way to add themes in xchat
<Dr_Willis> scotsguy:  chck the xchat homepage/docs
<scotsguy> k
<scotsguy> thx
<soreau> thedark1: Do you happen to know if your model is levno?
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  theres that acetoneiso tool that might have some features like that. but i dont use it.
<terminalvelocity> Friar: no it is not this....skype will somtimes do this if the box for "allow skype to auto ajust mixer levels" is checked
<ylmfos_> hello
<thedark1> soreau: no, but I don't think it is, as I haven't heard that before
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: hmm ok, thank you but i guess its better so i dont have to unmount & what not, and if ireally need something ill just remount it
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, 4.41 is ip of one of interfaces in squid server
<Dr_Willis> D3luSi0n4L:  you cold always make a script to do it..
<terminalvelocity> Friar:believe me i have repeatedly made sure that it is not somthing simple like that
<D3luSi0n4L> Dr_Willis: lol thanks but its really not neccessary =P
<mae_tae> soreau, cannot ping google.com from squid server
<ssn> ubuntuprophecy: what timezone do you mean? the ubuntu community is international, not just north american...
<soreau> thedark1: Try this: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel enable=1
<soreau> mae_tae: What do you have for the 'nameserver' line in /etc/resolv.conf?
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, and when i type netstat -tapn, i dont find 3128 port listening
<soreau> mae_tae: Can you ping the router through the switch ok?
<D3luSi0n4L> ubuntuprophecy: from who ive talked to im in pacific timezone its 1:07am on 10.10 right now, from who ive talked to it should be out 3:00PM 10.10 my time
<soreau> mae_tae: ping <ip>
<ubuntuprophecy> ssn, i'm from eastern time zone. and i'm glad ubuntu is international. good OS for all.
<Loshki> Friar: I agree with you. It's only worth doing the tarfile step ff you have to backup to ntfs or fat, since otherwise the ownership and permissions aren't guaranteed.
<Friar> terminalvelocity, just checking.....a few distros back...maybe 8.10 I had alsamixer installed....sometimes that would help....I'm on 10.10 right now and don't have any problems at all though.
<mae_tae> soreau, yes i can ping the ip
<soreau> mae_tae: so what does it have in resolv.conf file?????
<asmartgoat> Somebody help
<asmartgoat> we have an emergency
<soreau> ! help | asmartgoat
<ubottu> asmartgoat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<asmartgoat> "Quizbuntu 10/10/10 19:07:46
<asmartgoat> Trivia game started by asmartgoat! For an other category use: !choose The cheat protection is OFF , order is: sequential
<D3luSi0n4L> ubuntu if your eastern then check around 6:00PM
<FloodBot3> asmartgoat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asmartgoat> Current category set to: rootkits 10/10/10 19:07:48
<thedark1> soreau: did that...nothing happened...
<asmartgoat> Use !start to start the game! 10/10/10 19:07:50
<TSlackM> Hi, i have some problems with lirc0 not showing up after the upgrade from 10.04-10.10, anybody had the same problem and knows a fix?,
<soreau> thedark1: still no audio, huh?
<mae_tae> soreau, i dont have dns installed in there
<thedark1> no...
<xorger-lappy> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<xorger-lappy> DAMN
<soreau> mae_tae: oh well. Ask in #networking
<terminalvelocity> Friar: the sound USUALLY works on startup and then the mic quits working later (i do have alsamixer)
<mae_tae> soreau, actually its complete separate squid server directly connected to switch, which that switch is connected to modem
<ubuntuprophecy> ty at d3l and others
<Fishscene> Does anyone know why I need credit card information for the free "Ubuntu One" app on the iPhone?
<MaverickOne> !party | xorger-lappy
<ubottu> xorger-lappy: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<D3luSi0n4L> ubuntuprophecy: for sure man, happy to help!
<soreau> thedark1: Ok, try this: sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel model=levno
<ubuntuprophecy> fish, whats asking for your cc info? is it the app or itunes?
<Friar> anybody know if there is a way to customize gedit so that it recognizes certain text and colors it appropriately. I know it does it if you're writing in C or bash scripting. is there a way to customize this so that it recognizes different kinds of text?
<D3luSi0n4L> ubuntuprophecy: also type !party and it will give you the name of the channel to discuss the new release
<Fishscene> ubuntuprophecy, I can't tell.
<D3luSi0n4L> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<ubuntuprophecy> itunes requires a cc for access to the store, but it should not charge you for the app if it is free
<D3luSi0n4L> type join #ubuntu-release-party   for the channel to disucss the release of 10.10
<Friar> terminalvelocity, I'm sorry, but I can't really help ya. good luck. I know it is a pain in the rear. good luck.
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, just one last question, have you told the pc at 114 that you have a proxy server and that its ip is 192.168.4.41 ?
<terminalvelocity> Friar: thanks
<ubuntuprophecy> join #ubuntu-release-party
<D3luSi0n4L> my bad
<D3luSi0n4L>  put a / in front of it
<thedark1> still no sound :(
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, sorry, I meant 4.113
<thedark1> oh wait, my speakers were unplugged!
<thedark1> just kidding
<thedark1> not using speakers, just my laptop
<xristosknp> kalhmera
<soreau> thedark1: Ok, reset it back to default with 'sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel && sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel'
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  ive seen cases in here where peoples earphones worked.. but not the laptops speakers.. :) or  the reverse also..
<Fishscene> wait! nvm. Looks like it's the iTunes account stuff
<thedark1> damn this sucks
<thedark1> luckily, a new version is being released
<thedark1> that is actually a nice surprise
<thedark1> that should fix the problem
<thedark1> when the hell is it coming out though :(
<soreau> thedark1: Open gnome-volume-control and go to edit>preferences. Does it show other channels of audio you can enable to be displayed?
<terminalvelocity> can anyone tell me if it is worth it to upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 from lucid....have they smoothed out the kinks and exterminated the bugs that lucid has or does 10.10 come with its own fresh set of BS?
<soreau> thedark1: I understand you have been working on this a long time and it's frustrating but please try to remain calm
<Dr_Willis> terminalvelocity:  if you need the new features - upgrade.. if not.. dont.
<thedark1> I'm calm soreau, and I appreciate your help
<thedark1> thank you
<funneh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H83fjcDCL9Y
<Friar> terminalvelocity, I've been running the BETA for about a week now. it seems great to me. I did not have any of the sound issues we were just talking about.
<Friar> my only bug that I have has to do with the medibuntu repository...for some reason I'm getting an error from sudo apt-get update from it...I'm not too sure why.
<mae_tae> phil_in_london, yes i did that
<soreau> thedark1: Now that you've been messing with the kernel driver module, check for any interesting messages in dmesg. or just pastebin it
<thedark1> I don't see an "Edit--->Preferences) in the gnome-volume-control
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  they could be updateing the server.
<kwisj> Hi guys if anyone there has some experience in entering commands into the Backtrack 4 Konsole maybe you could let me know how to use escape characters to that i can enter this without the brackets being interpreted as commands Telitec (Carter)
<soreau> thedark1: oh right, sec
<terminalvelocity> Dr_Willis: what are the new features?  I just want my hardware to work properly and my GUIs to be complete with menu Every time i log in
<Glowball> terminalvelocity: You can always try it out using the live cd ;)
<Dr_Willis> terminalvelocity:  ive been using the 10.10 beta for so long.. i cant even tell you what was in the 10.04 release.
<Friar> Dr_Willis, ive had the same error for over a week now.
<phil_in_london> mae_tae, can 4.113 ping 4.41 ?
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  medibuntu seems to be workign here for me..   I just updated my 10.10 box. :)
<terminalvelocity> when is the final release?
<soreau> wow, gnome-volume-control has changed..
<terminalvelocity> Dr_Willis: when is the final release
<Dr_Willis> terminalvelocity:  that gets asked in here every 5 min... some time today.
<Friar> terminalvelocity, fspot is gone and has been replaced by shotwell. I'm not sure at all about the underworkings of the system...it comes with 2.6.35 kernel so that is great for anyone with an SSD. I have one, so that is one reason I upgraded with the BETA.
<terminalvelocity> aaaahhhh ....i feel slightly stupid now
<soreau> Dr_Willis: They are releasing on 10/10/10?
<Friar> Dr_Willis, do you know what this might be? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RyEnhgEQ
<Yaron-Heb> is there a ck-kernel for 10.10?
<Yaron-Heb> pf-kernel...
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  version #'s in ubuntu are the dates. :) and they are targeting today.. so yes...
<Yaron-Heb> I mean from ppa, I don't want to compile myself
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  your public key has some hwo gotten changes/alteredd.  thats how the repos get verified.
<ugliefrog> the empathy enveleope icon on the taskbar is it supposed to light up when you have mail?
<terminalvelocity> Friar: will there be support for 10.10 or are we on our own?
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I know the year and month are version numbers, but not the day
<Yaron-Heb> usually the release its at the end of the month, about 28
<soreau> thedark1: This guide is somewhat out of date but perhaps you can glean any information or get an idea https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  the day is normally the last day of the month.. they moved it ahead to be cool ;)
<Friar> terminalvelocity, 10.10 is an official release as of today. there will be support for it. it isn't a long term release, so I think support only lasts for 18 months.
<xristosknp> goodd morning
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  similer issue and fix mentioned at --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html
<soreau> thedark1: I keep seeing other people with this problem with intel hda chips and stuff about codecs
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  you basically need to update the key on your system
<soreau> thedark1: but I've never had to fix it myself
<thedark1> http://pastebin.com/VjQ2KL2G
<Friar> Thanks Dr_Willis, I'll give it a read. I was just about to ask if you knew how to fix it! I'll let you know how it goes.
<thedark1> it looks like I need to reinstall :(
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  the meduibuntu docs/homepage also give the command to get their key
<thedark1> is there anyway to reinstall but save somewhere my previous configuration?
<djomgg> 10.10.10 and the ime is 10.22 am :)
<thedark1> like what programs I had installed, my task panel and such
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  usb flash drives, or the ubuntuone  feature are good places to save configs.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | thedark1
<ubottu> thedark1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubuntuprophecy> so a time machine app (mac) or something like acronis (windows) for linux?
<Dr_Willis> thedark1:  i take a 'new install' as an opturinity to clean out all the cruft ive accumulated.
<icarus-c> ubuntuprophecy, backintime
<mohan1111> HI. I booted a pendrive with ubuntu. THe installer does not see the existing harddisk drives...And the iso's md5 wxactly matched. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/573618 This method of removing dmraid did not work for me. How do i make it work so that i can install ubuntu using a pendrive ?
<thedark1> yeah but IO don
<thedark1> t really have any
<Jhong> anyone upgraded to maverick on a Linode yet?
<ubuntuprophecy> ty icarus, im looking that app up now
<thedark1> I keep my hd clean, and ubuntu is really streamined unless it gets broken like mine has :(
<soreau> thedark1: Has the sound ever worked?
<thedark1> I've been using Ubuntu for years and the sound worked until yesterday
<Dr_Willis> ive heard that 'somewhere/somewhen' evntually ubuntuone will be able to keep/sync your users settings. :)
<Newb`s> Hello, is Ubuntu 10.10 out ?
<mohan1111> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<icarus-c> ubuntuprophecy, or just use rsync/rdiff if you could handle commands.  BackInTime is a decent GUI app which uses rsync/rdiff as backend
<thedark1> I tried getting some programs to use OSS because ALSA was preventing sound from one program... and now I have no sound
<ubuntuprophecy> thedark, does the sound work if you boot from another os?
<thedark1> I know it was my fault :(
<thedark1> yes, also works from a livecd
<Deegrin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Deegrin> Funny.
<soreau> thedark1: Please pastebin the output of 'dmesg'. An easy way to do it is 'sudo apt-get install curl && dmesg|curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us'
<rww> Deegrin: #ubuntu-release-party is funnier ;D
<ubuntuprophecy> random, but try plugging a set of headphones in and out .. fixed sound once on mine.
<Lamba> has anyone here any experience of running 3 monitors from 2 pci-e cards ? ati ones.
<thedark1> I did http://pastebin.com/VjQ2KL2G
<soreau> thedark1: since the kernel provides these drivers, a kernel update could have broken it. Have you tried booting an older kernel from your boot menu?
 * soreau needs thedark1 to be more responsive
<soreau> I'm getting sleepy
<thedark1> sorry
<thedark1> no I haven't tried that
<soreau> Ah there it is
<soreau> ! who | thedark1
<ubottu> thedark1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bn> Hi. Any information about upgrade 10.10?
<Newb`s> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_Willis> bn:  you can upgrade.. yes...
<Newb`s> !isitout | bn
<ubottu> bn: No! Its not out yet!
<nop> huhu
<chaos104> Aae
<bn> This is my first experience with Ubuntu (great!) Will I upgrade with Update Manager?
<thedark1> Soreau: sorry
<soreau> thedark1: So it's either 1) a kernel update broke it (not too likely but possible) 2) It's working but there is a configuration issue 3) It's working but there is a hardware issue (faulty speakers, speaker wire, plug etc)
<ubuntuprophecy> anyone got itunes or photoshop working in wine on 10.04 or 10.10?
<soreau> thedark1: In my opinion, I think 2) is most likely since syslog shows no error from loading the module
<Deegrin> rww: Release party channel IS funny. Haha.
<Friar> Dr_Willis, tried that link, but still didn't work...then I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7206978&postcount=9 Working great now.
<Friar> Thanks for the help.
<soreau> thedark1: And if you boot a livecd right now and it's still working then you can mark 3) completely off
<Dr_Willis> Friar:  yea. i really dont fullyunderstand the key stuff. but i can normally get them working.
<thedark1> soreau: ok, thanks
<TopGear> hello
<thedark1> Soreau: I appreciate your effort, I know it was a real hassle
<TopGear> got some problems with my Dell Latitude D800.
<thedark1> I will try a livecd again just to check
<thedark1> otherwise I will wait for 10.10
<soreau> thedark1: And with that, I recommend you do a lot of googling and reading. Wish you the best.
<TopGear> Graphics are very weird.
<thedark1> soreau: thanks again soreau
<TopGear> see pictures @ http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/muis-ooffice-writer-e-a-programma%27s-zien-er-niet-uit/ .
<TopGear> I've got a nVIDIA GeForce 4 4200 Go graphics card. using nvidia-96
<soreau> TopGear: what do you mean 'very weird'?
<TopGear> look at the pictures in the link, i've given
<TopGear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YncVKgpTd6E
<TopGear> euh?
<TopGear> wrong one
<FloodBot3> TopGear: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TopGear> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/muis-ooffice-writer-e-a-programma%27s-zien-er-niet-uit/
<TopGear> the you see 3 pictures in the start post. that's how my GUI looks like.
<mae_tae> people, from the switch i directly connect it to the pc and put the public ip in there with dns, because if you dont include dns ip, it cannot internet, so now how will i specify it in interfaces
<soreau> TopGear: Oh yea, that's definitely a graphics driver problem
<TopGear> yeah, know that now
<soreau> TopGear: Why are you using the 96.xx driver?
<TopGear> but when I install 96, my complete GUI disappeares
<TopGear> it leaves me @ tty2
<soreau> oh it's legacy
<soreau> TopGear: Did you try installing the drivers through sys>admin>hardware drivers?
<TopGear> not there
<hartzie> ubuntu
<TopGear> only the broadcom's drivers
<soreau> TopGear: If you install the modalias package, does it show up?
<Glowball> Preparing for the upgrade.. Why can't I just cp my home folder? "cp: omitting directory `/home/tim'"
<Glowball> Oh, I need -t
<Glowball> Note to self: read man page first :$
<TopGear> modalias of 96?
<soreau> ! who | TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jay3> ok my nw-applet has vanished tried everything on forum but nothing works
<dhiry2k> i have sdcard containing ubuntu armel 10.10 root filesystem is there any way to run this in i386 system virtually
<jay3> can anyone help plaese
<soreau> jay3: Does 'ps ax|grep nm-applet' shows it's running?
<hidekazu2> OMG ! UBUNTU ! * HEAD ASPLODES *
<soreau> jay3: Did you delete your notification area by chance?
<TopGear> soreau, the modalias from 96?
<toonacid> Woohoo, 1500 users.
<soreau> TopGear: Right, see 'apt-cache search nvidia|grep modalias'
 * toonacid doesn't see tons of messages flying by.
<collider> i want 10.10 :(
<jay3> yes ithe there
<jay3> nm-applet is working
<TopGear> soreau, it's alreay the newest version.
<toonacid> I'm just waiting for the release so I can upgrade my production servers... And my awesome desktop.
<collider> i just wanna see if the ZX spectrum will handle it
<Guest83871> toonacid: will you upgrade on sunday? :/
<jay3> soreau: no its working and i am on netbook remix
<toonacid> Guest83871: Today is already Sunday for me.
<TopGear> soreau, given the command. What do you want to know of it?
<c0nv1ct> how do I rearrange the launchers in Unity?
<toonacid> Guest83871: And yes to your question.
<llutz> toonacid: so your "production server" aren't critical?
<terminalvelocity> to upgrade to 10.10 must i do aclean install or is there a way to upgrade from lucid without losing all the software?
<soreau> TopGear: It just shows the available packages with nvidia and modalias in their name
<Guest83871> toonacid: who works on sundays :/
<Guest83871> its terrible
<toonacid> llutz: Of course not. I'm doing it because I want to. :) It's fun.
<ubuntuprophecy> ty ubuntu people. takes me a day to reinstall windows. ubuntu 1hr and i'm smoking. ^_^
<soreau> terminalvelocity: After it's released, ubuntu should prompt you to update. If not, use 'gksu update-manager -d'
<llutz> toonacid: so they are playgrounds, not production servers
<toonacid> Guest83871: Millions of people.
<TopGear> @soreau 173, 185, 96, current and 180.
<Guest83871> toonacid: in china, ofc ;)
<llutz> Guest83871: in other countries too
<toonacid> Guest83871: Lol.
<TopGear> soreau, I'll give you the (EE) of startx
<Guest83871> for me sunday is a holiday
<toonacid> llutz: I call it production because my site is hosted on it. :) I also do my commercial work from my site.
<clean> where can download ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Deegrin> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<ubuntuprophecy> ubuntu.com .. but its not out yet
<terminalvelocity> soreau: so the upgrade from lucid does not require reinstalling the os, i can upgrade directly from the update manager?
<clean> when is it out??
<ovy> what's the time in usa?
<clean> now its already Oct 10
<hidekazu2> you can change sources.list from lucid to maverick, then do aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<TopGear> @soreau, here is the error: http://tinyurl.com/3xwo8zs
<soreau> TopGear: I don't really see an entry for 'nVIDIA GeForce 4 4200 Go' on the nvidia website
<ozzloy> ovy, it's 01:50 in the west coast of USA
<fargiolas> hi guys anybody using ubuntu on a macbook? I'm currently partitioning the harddisk for dual boot with osx. Bootcamp created a 128 mb unallocated space between osx and fat32 partition, is that space really needed?
<ozzloy> ovy, and 4:50 in the east
<dhiry2k> hi all, i have installed ubuntu armel 101.10 xfce4 but it looks like red in color does it require any package more
<jay3> when i do a restart network-manager it appears but if i plug in cable from modem it wont connect automatically i need to do a restart networking and when even after that it wont the nm-applet's icon will not show me connected
<mattcodes> if I download 10.10 RC today will it be a small/release upgrade to the RTM version tomorrow?
<ovy> 11:50 here
<soreau> terminalvelocity: Yes, you can upgrade without clean installing. This usually works if you haven't made any modifications to your system
<Guest83871> 10:50
<Guest83871> ;]
<dhiry2k> i just installed xfce4
<llutz> mattcodes: it will, the bigger upgrades will follow later
<soreau> terminalvelocity: If you have added packages, have any strange bugs or other things going on, you should do a clean install
<hidekazu2> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<soreau> terminalvelocity: To avoid headaches and problems
<hidekazu2> Growing impatient.....
<eboyjr> hidekazu2: October 10th is 50 hours long when you take into account the entire world.  We are only 46% through the day by this measurement, so be patient.  Ubuntu 10.10 will be out before '@now Pacific/Pago_pago' reaches midnight on the tenth.
<mattcodes> thanks, just wanted to confirm it wouldnt be stranded. off to download RC now, need to get going tonight :)
<clean> soreau: every message containing "clean" will alter me
<ubuntuprophecy> fargiolas, you can try using disk image to create the paritions manually.  ive seen the same huge wastes of space in mine
<soreau> clean: What's your point?
<hidekazu2> Hmm... interesting
<lestat> hi
<clean> soreau: no point
<ubuntuprophecy> but fargiolas if your hd is gigs large, i wouldnt worry about it.
<terminalvelocity> soreau: so the new 10.10 is basically a refined version of lucid? or is it likley to have lots of issues because the developers were rushed to meet their deadline or somthing like that?
<fargiolas> ubuntuprophecy: I'd like to just remove the fat partition and tell the installer to use all the contiguous free space, but that would mean getting rid of the 128 mb unallocated thing
<lestat> any idea why pasting with mouse middle button is not working anymore since friday ?
<TopGear> soreau, can you do something with the error?
<lestat> it just does nothing when i try to paste
<fargiolas> ubuntuprophecy: as far as I read it's something to trick windows xp to work with efi partitions, but I'm a bit worried
<terminalvelocity> by the way does anyone know what the best file format to use is?
<lestat> terminalvelocity: best file format for what ?
<lestat> terminalvelocity: oh you mean filesystem maybe ?
<terminalvelocity> for the os, not data storage
<hehe> any FREE ssh account provider?
<terminalvelocity> ext2,3,4?
<soreau> terminalvelocity: No. The way Linux works is, there is a kernel and GNU apps developed constantly all the time upstream, as well as the multitude of other software that runs on linux. Every 6 months, ubuntu and other major distributions make a release which takes all of this code and they try to make the most stable system while still providing latest code and features
<ubuntuprophecy> i'd 1) leave it alone or 2) create the partitions manually. just have a working computer off to the sides just incase you have boot errors afterwards
<terminalvelocity> yes
<lestat> terminalvelocity: this is not file format, this is file systems
<terminalvelocity> lestat:yes
<mattcodes> hehe - is there any free money/
<lestat> terminalvelocity: ext3/4 are just fine
<Smilodonis> Is 10.10 out or what?
<soreau> terminalvelocity: Sometimes there are occasional bugs and regressions but that just comes with the Linux. No one can possibly catch every single bug or problem.
<lestat> terminalvelocity: if you want some good perf, rather buy a ssd hd for the system partition, or a hd with lots of cache
<terminalvelocity> lestat: what is the difference?
<warpi_> Smilodonis: i wonder the same thing :)
<xorger-lappy> it is out, it is out
<soreau> terminalvelocity: The common goal is to improve software, support new hardware and eliminate bugs
<xorger-lappy> in my dreams
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<hehe> who can provide ssh service for me...?I read only text webpages
<ubuntuprophecy> ssd performance will blow your mind
<matthes> what can I do?
<delac> can anyone recommend a music player that has individually adjustable fade in/out for stop, pause and songchange? Prefereably for seek too.
<fargiolas> ubuntuprophecy: ok, thanks. also, do you experience the cpu running at higher temperatures when running ubuntu?
 * soreau wants SSD so bad
<rabbaz> hey there. Do you guys know, when the release 10.10 will be available?
<soreau> if nothing else, just for /
<fargiolas> ubuntuprophecy: wondering if it's just the livecd or not
<rww> rabbaz: when it's ready, sometime today
<rabbaz> ok, thx
 * dwarder doesn't want bad SSD
<milk`> vlc
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do?
<lestat> terminalvelocity: between ext2/ext3, only difference is the journal, between ext3/ext4 i don't know
<Friar> I know it is terrible practice, but can i hard code my password for sudo into .bashrc? I have an alias that turns update into sudo apt-get update...can I add my password to it so that i don't have to type it when I update?
<lestat> Friar: no
<terminalvelocity> soreau: HP hardware had lots of sound issues with lucid. is that likly to be fixed?
<Friar> lestat, simple enough. thanks
<lestat> Friar: i mean sure you can, but i strongly discourage you
<terminalvelocity> lestat: thanks
<dwarder> lestat: but he can hack core? :)
<lestat> Friar: you'd rather explain the problem you're trying to solve
<lestat> dwarder: to do what ?
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do?
<Friar> I'm trying to make it so that I don't have to type my password when I run my update command.
<dwarder> lestat: to do abovementions stuff?
<soreau> terminalvelocity: I have no idea.
<dwarder> mentioned*
<lestat> dwarder: you mean sudo password in .bashrc ?
<dwarder> yup
<ubuntuprophecy> fargiolas, check your drivers and make sure you are using updated versions. i get hot temps + fans on both my macs and pc under ubuntu. but its back to normal after i install updated gfx drivers on both.
<soreau> terminalvelocity: You would have to grab a live cd and test it. But the common goal is to make it better and you can help by filing a bug report about any issue you're having
<dwarder> lestat: anyway it was a bad joke ;)
<ubuntuprophecy> yes, the gfx drivers cause it. at least in my experience
<dwarder> but could be accomplished
<lestat> dwarder: ah ok sorry, my humor detectors are off :\
<fargiolas> ubuntuprophecy: cool, will do that once I have a system up and running
<fargiolas> thankds
<addikt1ve> hi
<lestat> Friar: what are you trying to achieve exactly ?
<terminalvelocity> soreau: i take it that you are one of the developers?
<addikt1ve> I can't find img files of ubuntu
<ubuntuprophecy> fargiolas, remember your gfx drivers are probably 3rd party made. so remember to update the sources for system update
<nocturnal> how do you start the live system from the alternate iso? i don't get any live cd option. is it the recovery option?
<Friar> lestat, I have alias update='sudo apt-get update' in my .bashrc. I want to be able to type update on command line and have it work without me typing my password.
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do?
<lestat> Friar: this is just wrong :(
<Friar> lestat, I made my user with a strong password to login, and it is a huge pain to type it in every time.
<soreau> terminalvelocity: I am a hobbyist developer and help wherever I can
<|ns|nR8> does this channel officially support 10.10 yet ?
<lestat> Friar: you'll get used to it ;P
<ubuntuprophecy> Friar, make a 1 character password? doesn't sound like your system needs to be that secure
<Friar> lestat, I know it is wrong, and if you don't want to help me with it that is fine. I'm not going to blame you if i do it and then end up screwing up my system...it is exactly that...my system.
<soreau> terminalvelocity: I work on the compiz project a lot. but not a 'ubuntu dev'
<addikt1ve> is there a place where I could find *.img files of ubuntu in order to dd it to my usb key?
<Friar> and I take the blame if things go wrong....I'm the one that types the commands....
<lestat> Friar: i don't say i don't want to help, trying to figure out something
<soreau> addikt1ve: locate *.img
<ubuntuprophecy> soreau they are always on ubuntu.com
<addikt1ve> soreau: o_O
<soreau> ubuntuprophecy: What are?
<soreau> who?
<addikt1ve> why a locate on my system would tell me where I cant find img files of ubunu, soreau?
<ubuntuprophecy> oh wait, you want .img?
<ubuntuprophecy> um...
<addikt1ve> yes.
<soreau> addikt1ve: man locate
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do?
<addikt1ve> soreau: you didn't understand my question ;)
<lestat> Friar: you could write a wrapper script in /usr/local/bin/ which start your update, and add this script to sudoers, so that you can execute the script as root with no password
<soreau> addikt1ve: Ok, what do you mean then?
<addikt1ve> ubuntuprophecy: there's quite a problem with img files
<addikt1ve> ubuntu.com doesn't provide any
<soreau> addikt1ve: You mean the ubuntu iso image file?
<addikt1ve> even the netbook edition is a burnable iso
<addikt1ve> that's a nonsense
<addikt1ve> we need dd'able img :)
<Morph3000|Gone> I shall never know why I am to talk the way I talk this very moment on an international gateway of virtual socialisations.
<addikt1ve> the point is
<addikt1ve> I want an img file for a live usb?
<ubuntuprophecy> yes, this has me perplexed.
<soreau> addikt1ve: Since when is an iso not an image and not 'ddable'?
<jm> look up "unetbootin"
<terminalvelocity> soreau: aaah good, because i think that it is compiz that somtimes does not give the windows a menu bar(with the x, square, and underscore to minimize)...perhaps you could tell me how to fix that or will it not be an issue with 10.10
<Friar> lestat, thanks. we're clearly at different levels of understanding. I'm sure what you're suggesting will work, but I really have no idea what a wrapper script is.
<jm> that copies .iso to usb keys
<ubuntuprophecy> well he asked for .img and not .iso...
<Friar> I was just thinking...it isn't vital that this happens anyways. thanks for the input though.
<addikt1ve> ok I need to burn the iso, boot it from an usb CD I don't have, start unetbootin, copy ubuntu on my usb device
<addikt1ve> what the fuck?
<MaverickOne> !language | addikt1ve
<ubottu> addikt1ve: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<addikt1ve> haha.
<addikt1ve> no seriously.
<addikt1ve> plus I'm using archlinux
<soreau> terminalvelocity: That is a bug that has been a common issue with ubuntu 10.04. My theory is they start compiz too fast before X or the drivers are ready
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do? Please help!
<lestat> Friar: something like this: http://pastebin.com/6xk2JqDz
<ubuntuprophecy> no, there is an app that will put the .iso onto a usb key and will boot it. googling it now
<addikt1ve> ubuntuprophecy: unetbootin
<addikt1ve> fine
<jm> I think unetbootin runs on windows as well - but yes, you need at least one running system to do that
<addikt1ve> but I'm using archlinux
<soreau> terminalvelocity: There's a lot of things you can do to try and workaround it but I really hope it's fixed in 10.10 (I would expect nothing less)
<ubuntuprophecy> addikt1ve,  beat me to it
<lestat> Friar: that is a script that runs exactly what you want
<soreau> Without a window manager, X isn't particularly useful
<addikt1ve> seems that there is a way to compile unetbootin under archlinux
<addikt1ve> let's try it
<arunkumar> Unofficial ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat download links http://ubuntu-india.blogspot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat.html
<addikt1ve> (it still sucks)
<ubuntuprophecy> its this -> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<n8w> whats goin on with 10.10?the banner says 1 day left
<addikt1ve> ubuntuprophecy: you're just 2 minutes late ^^
<Friar> lestat, yes it does. I guess where I get confused it to put it in the sudoers folder and all that stuff. I really don't know what the sudoers folder is, and what it does.
<TiK> ive ran mverick for months
<terminalvelocity> soreau: is ther a patch or somthing that fixes it?
<lestat> Friar: just put the wrapper script in /usr/local/bin/ make it owned by root:root with perm 755
<ubuntuprophecy> my google foo is slow today
<terminalvelocity> ahhh...nevermind i will just install 10.10
<mfraz74> Just tried to do some updates on my daughter's machine and I'm getting size mismatch errors with gimp from the getdeb repos
<soreau> terminalvelocity: No, it's just a trial and error diagnoses you have to do in order to try and figure out the real problem. The fact is that it is a ubuntu bug and not a problem with compiz though
<Friar> lestat, what is a wrapper script? is it different from a regular script?
<lestat> Friar: then use visudo to edit sudoers file and add a line like: %steffen ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/amarok
<rww> arunkumar: pool URLs aren't confirmed as final releases; downloading them slows down the release process and will not necessarily get you the right ISO (it didn't during Lucid release).
<lestat> erf
<arunkumar>    Unofficial ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat download links http://goo.gl/vC53
<lestat> Friar: no, it just wrap the exact command(s) you want to run as root
<hehe> what's google foo
<Friar> thanks lestat. I appreciate it.
<addikt1ve> no ubuntu 10.10 torrent link yey?
<addikt1ve> yet*
<lestat> Friar: then use visudo to edit sudoers file and add a line like: %Friar ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/wrapper-update.sh
<rww> addikt1ve: It's not out yet, so no.
<ubuntuprophecy> "let me google that for you" quickness
<arunkumar> @rww sry
<arunkumar> rww: sry
<shazzr> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<n8w> addikt1ve:  no 10.10 in the repo either
<soreau> ! party | arunkumar
<lestat> Friar: also be very careful with owner and permission on the wrapper script
<ubottu> arunkumar: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<ubuntuprophecy> </facepalm>
<hehe> googling get no useful info
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do? Please help!
<addikt1ve> n8w: http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ubuntuprophecy> hehe, im going to make that into a bumper sticker
<arunkumar> soreau: ????
<arunkumar>    Unofficial ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat download links http://goo.gl/vC53
<Friar> lestat, just make sure that I'm the owner of the script and have permission to execute it?
<matthes> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)  |  what can I do? Please help!
<lestat> Friar: NOOOOOOO
<lestat> Friar: you must not be the owner at all cost
<Kuba> hey
<jay3> removing some lines from /etc/network/interfaces solved it all
<jay3> removing some lines from /etc/network/interfaces solved it all
<n8w> addikt1ve:  well i would prefer upgradin through kpackage....
<addikt1ve> n8w: as you wish
<addikt1ve> well
<addikt1ve> have a nice day
<lestat> Friar: like i said earlier the script has to be owned by root:root, and permission 755
<Friar> lestat, ah....i see.
<arunkumar>    Unofficial ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat download links http://goo.gl/vC53
<ubuntuprophecy> mac users update = complain about features, windows user = complain price... linux = complain about how haha.
<N_i_c_o> identify drassub
<Kuba> How to permanetly turn off power management on my wifi card? Now, when on battery, it turns on some power management feautures that make my connection unstable... Please help me
<zden> hi. I've got problem with annoying screen flickering with RV530 radeon card. When I run without KMS problem is gone, but rendering is slower.
<dfa> me suis fait avoir comme un noob
<jm> matthes: gksudo synaptic; search for libattr1; Mark for reinstallation (right click on the green square); apply
<ilios> When 10.10 will be released??
<dfa> d'après la page http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_liste_carte ma carte wifi est reconnue nativement en 10.04 (kick?) mais ce n'est pas le cas
<dfa> lol
<TopGear> no ideas?
<ilios> hmm
<thingy> ilios: It is supposed to be today...the various mirrors are currently updating "Archive-Update-in-Progress-syowa.canonical.com"
<ilios> Thx!
<lestat> Friar: working ?
<Friar> I'm transferring the file now lestat, I have to make a backup of my sudoers file, then I'll start the editing process, I'm not too sure exactly what to do, but it will be a great adventure for a sunday afternoon. Thanks for the help
<sunny1> Hi guys, how do I save the output of a running shell to a file?
<lestat> Friar: :)
<soreau> TopGear: Oh I was looking on the nvidia site for the driver version that supports your card but I couldn't find one
<lestat> Friar: anyway don't hesitate to ask if you encounter some bumper
<soreau> TopGear: Get a Radeon card and be happy ;)
<TopGear> soreau: replace in a laptop? nah...
<Friar> lestat, great. thanks a lot.
<TopGear> i'll take a look what mint 9 does.
<Jordan_U> sunny1: run "script" to start a new shell whose output will be logged.
<c3l> sunny1: > . use it as 'ls > lsoutputfile'
<soreau> TopGear: Yea that sucks. So after you install the nvidia driver, when does it get stuck on tty2?
<soreau> TopGear: Is it an older nvidia card?
<sunny1> Jordan_U: c3l: What about the output that's already there?
<TopGear> soreau: I can get to tty6, but tty7's stuck @ "checking battery state"
<TopGear> yeah, geforce4 4200 GO
<soreau> TopGear: Can you pastebin the X log from the failed session? (to pastebin.com)
<dahao> 看不懂
<TopGear> the complete x log?
<Jordan_U> sunny1: You just have to copy/paste.
<soreau> TopGear: Yes
<TopGear> dahao: wrong language
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hehe> 555 我看不懂
<jassie> hi..
<TopGear> okay
<TopGear> give my 5 min.
<hehe> jassie ,kiss
<mvk> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<dahao> yes,i don't
<jassie> im lost.
<Jordan_U> !cn | hehe
<ubottu> hehe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<hehe> jassie,where are you
<jassie> at home.
<jassie> i mean im lost here. haha
<hehe> hey
<dahao> i  am  c
<milten> hi
<hehe> jassie is a girl?
<jassie> yup.
<milten> does anybody know when ubuntu will be release today?
<sunny1> Jordan_U: Bummer, thanks anyway
<jassie> in not familiar in mirc
<hehe> wow,
<hehe> me,too
<mipo> i think in 1 1/2 hour it will be release
<jassie> hehe is a girl too?
<dahao>   ubuntu 10?
<soreau> milten: Probably toward the end of the day
<jassie> is this a room? haha
<hehe> a masculine gus la
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hehe> guy
<milten> @mipo: why do you think it will be release in 1 1/2 hour?
<jassie> ow. sorry.
<soreau> jassie: Yes, this is the official support channel for the ubuntu operating system
<mipo> anyone wrote it a few hours ago
<soreau> ! ot | jassie
<ubottu> jassie: please see above
<mipo> :D I'm not shure
<Jordan_U> milten: Exactly one hour after the last person asks when it will be released.
<hehe> laf
<milten> ^^
<hehe> jassie...why they bother us so hard
<jassie> ok.im really lost.
<milten> well, let's hope for the best (i.e. the fastest)
<Kaspa> an hour.. but i wann it now!
<jassie> hehe.. i dont know.
<milten> me too
<jassie> wheres the exit? haha
<soreau> ! ubuntu | jassie
<ubottu> jassie: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DrAcid> Hey Guys!
<mipo> hey
<DrAcid> I'm pretty sure everyone's asking for release time :P
<DrAcid> :D
<ezrabynx> Does anyone know why when i click "Agree & Subscribe"  on Ubuntu One Basic plan, it does nothing but refreshes the page?
<milten> btw: i considered switching to kde. do you think it's stable enough? which desktop are you using?
<DrAcid> Gnoe
<matthes> jmk1234: it doesn't work, I get a loop with libselinux1
<DrAcid> sorry.
<matthes> ups
<vanja_> hi
<mechanobot> i heard we would have to wait for duke nukem forever beforce 10.10 is released
<vanja_> when is 10.10 coming out?
<dahao> word
<DrAcid> That's my question as well
<liberan>  	 irc://freenode/ubuntu-release-party
<irvy> o hai
<matthes> jm: it doesn't work, I get a loop with libselinux1
<rww> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<Twan_> join #ubuntu-release-party
<zden> I like release parties! I have to solve one problem. I have got radeon RV530 GPU, ubuntu 10.10 RC and my screen flicker. It happends in the console too, so it doesn't look like X only problem.
<ezrabynx> Does anyone know why when i click "Agree & Subscribe" on Ubuntu One Basic plan, it does nothing but refreshes the page?
<C-Otto> ok, i got the 10.10 isos, when does it go public?
<soreau> ezrabynx: link?
<gimbal> anyone know where to find ia64 installation images for ubuntu? finding plenty of  mentions about ia64 support at ubuntu.com, but they're admirably failing to provide any links for the same
<zden> It is hard to describe. It can be something with vsync. Is the anybody with radeon x16xx graphics?
<ezrabynx> soreau: https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/plan/5/buy/
<TopGear> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/509970/, the error :)
<gimbal> or what's the bot named here? It's 'apt' in #debian i know
<Friar> well lestat, something isn't right....I did a reboot just to be sure, but I'm getting permission errors when I try to run the script.
<rww> gimbal: ubottu, and #debian's is dpkg
<gimbal> ah yeah dpkg
<gimbal> rww: thx
<lestat> Friar: show me ls -l /usr/local/bin/<your script>
<nascentmind> Hi. How do I completely delete my launchpad account?
<Friar> lestat, spoke too soon. I was trying to run update.sh.....if I run sudo update.sh it works great!
<gimbal> "Sorry I don't know anything about ia64" daymn
<lestat> Friar: aaah ok, so problem solved ? :)
<dahao> i don't konw
<soreau> TopGear: Ok look what is happening. It tells you. First it sets the module path, then it looks for the nvidia_drv.so file in those paths
<Friar> yes. thank lestat for the help. I know this is not a recommended way to do things, but I really appreciate it.
<rww> nascentmind: try asking in #launchpad
<dahao> what are you t
<gimbal> well I guess I'm going back to Debian, for that. Thanks anyway ><
<lestat> Friar: just to be sure, could you show permission on the script file ?
<jonsaint> hi all. does anyone know when the new update will be avaliable?
<soreau> TopGear: Since it can't find it, it fails. You should try to find this file on your system then set the module path accordingly or move the file to the place where it's already looking
<kagliostro> hi guys just wondering if the 10.10 has been realeased for upgrade from repository or is still a release cadidate there as well
<zden> I don't like this flickering. ATI is problem. It is posible avoid this vsync problem?
<gimbal> whellll 10.10's release sure is a hot question-target
<Friar> lestat,  -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  155 2010-10-10 11:20 update.sh*
<omar_> hello
<lestat> Friar: ok perfect :)
<omar_> can a ubuntu expert help me?
<kagliostro> well they could have released at 10 o'clock this morning
<gimbal> 10.10 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/TechnicalOverview
<soreau> ezrabynx: Seems like a large issue if they have unintentionally broken links for pay-for support stuff
<dahao>  you  know  显卡
<lestat> omar_: hard to help you if you don't expose your problem
<nascentmind> rww, thanks!
<IAmBoxxy> !time Samoa
<ezrabynx> soreau: k, i guess ill wait it out, thanks
<TopGear> soreau, tryin' to find file.
<soreau> ezrabynx: Try to find out if there's a ubuntu channel for all the 'web' stuff or for ubuntu one even
<rethus> if i send an attachment (tar-file) with mail a@b.com -s MyMail < ./asdf.tar, i got a mail with many strange chars INTO my mailbody. what can i do, to get this as attachment in my incomming mail?
<omar_> when i try to instal ubuntu from usb it says can not find kernel image
<ezrabynx> soreau: been looking, no luck yet
<soreau> ezrabynx: Try to find whoever is making this page and tell them
<Friar> lestat, is /usr/local/bin the place where you can put any script and run it without having to add the absolute path? just in general though....
<zden> There is a difference between RC and the final release?
<soreau> ezrabynx: If I can't find who amde the page and the link is broken, I'd think twice before purchasing support from that entity
<soreau> but that's just me
<omar_> my pendrive is 8gb
<lestat> Friar: /usr/local/bin/ is usually included in PATH, it's the recommended place to add custom script etc
<rww> zden: not much of one, no. you can do regular system updates to get from RC to final, too.
<ezrabynx> soreau: Well im not actually buying anythign, jsut tryign to get the free account to work, but thinking ill just stay with dropbox until they get it together over there
<Friar> lestat, great...can I edit PATH? to include ~/bin? where is PATH defined?
<lestat> Friar: also check every other command you run with sudo requires a password
<kantor> hi
<lestat> Friar: it's no a good idea
<rethus>  if i send an attachment (tar-file) with mail a@b.com -s MyMail < ./asdf.tar, i got a mail with many strange chars INTO my mailbody. what can i do, to get this as attachment in my incomming mail?
<IAmBoxxy> !time GMT
<omar_> when i try to install ubuntu from usb it says could not find kernel image
<zden> rww: yes i think
<ohio> i have upgraded my kernel to 2.6.32.25.For this 3 .deb files were installed(linux-generic_2.6.32.25.27_i386.deb,linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic_2.6.32-25.44_i386.deb,linux-image-generic_2.6.32.25.27_i386.deb)but after installing and a restart pop up window says that ubuntu 10.04 running on low graphics mode.Now what to do?
<Friar> lestat, changing PATH is not a good idea? or making a ~/bin directory?
<lestat> Friar: chaning PATH is ok, as long as the path you add is only writable by root. The bad thing is to add folders owned by yourself
<omar_> help me pliz
<lestat> omar_: the usb stick is not booting, or is it the install from the usbstick that fails ?
<Friar> oh I see...so it makes an extra level of security...so that to make a script that can run you have to be root to put it there.
<ohio> is there anything else to install?
<lestat> Friar: exactly, otherwise it's so easy for someone with your account to replace your bins with trojan code
<nand0> What time is available to download the 10.10?
<omar_> it boots but it just says that
<Friar> I see. makes sense. but making it 755 will allow anyone to read the script and execute it. but they cannot modify it.
<rethus> mail -s 'Hai' somewhere@domain.com < /tmp/message.tar send me the tar into the mailbody... how can i send it as attached file?
<lestat> omar_: ok so i think it's a problem with the way you installed your usb stick
<beli> hi i am not able to use my lenovo g550 webcam out of the box with ubuntu. what can i do about it?
<Friar> lestat, i'm starting to see the bigger picture here. Thanks a lot for your time and explanations. I really appreciate it.
<lestat> Friar: i think you could also give those permissions: 711
<omar_> i just did what the ubuntu page said.
<omar_> cus i want to instal ubnutu tu my net book
<furi_wuff> hey guys, in the terminal, when i put down "emerald --replace", nothing happens; it doesn't even allow me to send another command. is it freezing? how can i fix this?
<BlueMatt> a
<Friar> lestat, so they can't even read it, just execute. perfect.
<ervis> hi anyone download 10.10 ?
<lestat> Friar: not 100% sure it would work though, but 90% sure :P
<Friar> lestat, great. thanks. I did check other commands to make sure that they require me to enter my password and they do. Thank You.
<lestat> Friar: also, if you use that "technique" for other stuff, be very careful what command you allow
<kantor> I've written a little program that first of all was created to ease my life. I thought that maybe others could benefit of this program also, so I should share it. My question is where should I put it, so others have access to it ? Ok. I know the big free software/open source hosting web pages (sourceforge, gnu, fsf, gna . . . ) but I don't want to create a new project for this little program because it is not a big thing . . . I just want to put it somewhere
<kantor> quickly where other free software users can find it.
<lestat> Friar: for example if you were to allow to run vim as root with no passwd, it's so easy to get a root shell from there
<furi_wuff> kantor, what is the program?
<Friar> lestat, I don't think I'll be using that again. unless I reinstall and I want to do it again....what is vim?
<lestat> Friar: a text editor, from which you can exec command
<HexLaTor> kantor, pastebin the link to download it (rapidshare, mediafire...)
<FDFlock> vim = "vi improved", a text editor
<lestat> Friar: so for example if you allow to start vim as root with no password, i can exec /bin/bash from there, and the spawned shell will be a root shell
<FDFlock> when we say "vi" nowadays we actually mean "vim"
<Friar> lestat, I see. so if root opens up vim then he/she could run just about any command from vim as root?
<ssn> hi guys
<FDFlock> Friar: exactly
<lestat> Friar: not only root, but any user allowed to run your wrapper script
<lestat> as root
<ssn> the power saving dialog doesnt listen to me. I dont want my laptop to lock the display, but it does anyways. how do i get rid of this?
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<omar_> any one now how to fix ma problem?
<Friar> lestat, thanks. I see where this is going...be very careful about using this "technique" with other things cause it could easily cause problems.
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way to change the behaviour of shift+insert to paste the clipboard contents instead of the primary contents?
<lestat> Friar: exactly ;)
<ah_kevin> ..
<shazzr> It's out! :D
<FDFlock> EvaLuaTe: installing a clipboard manager?
<sacarlson> kantor: I have seen single sourceforge projects that were a group of many people with many small things in them.  at least in sourceforge when someone googles looking for what you have they have a better chance of finding it.
<Kentrel> Hi, I run into a frequent problem when booting where I can't mount any of my drives. Nothing seems to fix it except rebooting and trying again
<kantor> furi_wuff, it is a program that reads TAG data from audio files, and change the songs names based on the tag data (like artist name, album, track no. . . .)
<Kentrel> It sometimes says my NTFS partition is currently in use by another process, which seems crazy
<WXZ> is it possible to put 2 bootable thingies on 1 cd?
<Noiano> hello
<Kentrel> So I think I need to run some disk checking utility. How do I do that?
<jassie> how to see the specs of my laptop?
<EvaLuaTe> FDFlock, that doesn't help... It seems that shift+insert isn't freedesktop compatible in ubuntu, according to this: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/ClipboardsWiki only the middle click should paste the contents of primary, and all other commands should paste the contents of the clipboard
<WXZ> jassie: type in your laptop manufacturer and serial in google
<soreau> jassie: 'lspci'
<jassie> asus
<nucc1> anyone use an epson sx218 printer here?
<soreau> ! anyone | nucc1
<ubottu> nucc1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kantor> furi_wuff, this is very useful if you have a lot of splitted audio data, like when you split the tracks from a big flac file to individual tracks. In that case the output files will be split_track. . . So you can use this program to read the TAG from flac's and rename the files
<jassie> where to see the serial?
<soreau> jassie: On the bottom of your laptop?
<WXZ> ^
<FDFlock> EvaLuaTe: Yes but a clipboard manager could automatically combine the two buffers, I think
<nucc1> soreau, i want to buy the printer, so, if anyone is successfully using it, i would like to know. That is my question.
<matthes> any ideas how to get rid of a broken dependency?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: It depends on the "thingies".
<lestat> matthes: try sudo apt-get install -f
<sacarlson> kantor: I'm not sure but I think pyrenamer might do something like that.  but when you do it your self you can always make it just the way you wanted it or add to it.
<omar_> when i try to instal ubnutu to my netbook from usb it says could not find kernel image: linux
<jassie> 85oAAQ300571
<WXZ> 2 ubuntu minimal installs
<anoop> any idea when ubuntu 10.10 will release?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Minimal installs, or minimal installers?
<WXZ> officially released anoop?
<WXZ> installers
<EvaLuaTe> FDFlock, right now I'm using parcellite and it can't (also, I tried fixing the source, but it seems pretty complicated, as primary is set to the current selection every time, and if I try to overwrite primary with the clipboard contents I get strange behaviour when selecting text)...
<soreau> nucc1: What I usually do for new purchases is google the model of the device with keywords like 'problem' 'trouble' 'ubuntu' 'linux' or what have you
<matthes> lestat: Removing libsdl-image1.2-dev ...
<matthes> dpkg: error processing libsdl-image1.2-dev (--remove): cannot remove `/.': Invalid argument
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Yes, and it's not particularly difficult.
<Ubuntu-Maverick> MAVERICK IS OUT NOW http://tinyurl.com/Ubuntu-Maverick-ISO
<matthes> Errors were encountered while processing: libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Ubuntu-Maverick> MAVERICK IS OUT NOW http://tinyurl.com/Ubuntu-Maverick-ISO
<Ubuntu-Maverick> MAVERICK IS OUT NOW http://tinyurl.com/Ubuntu-Maverick-ISO
<FloodBot3> Ubuntu-Maverick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthes> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot3> matthes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kantor> sacarlson, I never heard of pyrename, I need to take a look, but thanks that you pointed out to me
<anoop> is it out? #ubuntu10.10
<jassie> 85oAAQ300571
<WXZ> Jordan_U: is there a special method of doing it
<nucc1> soreau, i did, i'm not getting any useful results
<soreau> nucc1: It's not likely that someone sitting at their desk logged in watching right now that has that exact model printer
<WXZ> or do you just burn both on the disk?
<omar_> can any one help me?
<soreau> ! help | omar_
<ubottu> omar_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nucc1> soreau, in which case a general "epson is not so good for linux" will suffice
<WXZ> Jordan_U: what google query can I use to get instructions
<Jordan_U> WXZ: I doubt there is a page about it :)
<WXZ> as you can see, my thingie terminology isn't very extensive
<omar_> when i try to instal ubnutu netbook version to my netbook from usb it boots but it says could not find kernel image:linux
<soreau> nucc1: ISTR lexmark hating me. I have an epson and HP printers that I have been able to get working ok
<WXZ> so I just burn both isos on 1 cd
<FDFlock> EvaLuaTe: I see, I was ready to propose Parcellite but I just checked the website and you are right, it doesn't help... Upstream seems dead, too :(
<FDFlock> I wonder whether there are other good clipboard managers for Gnome... (Glipper is dead too... argh!)
<WXZ> ?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: No, I'm writing instructions now.
<WXZ> oh, thanks
<nucc1> soreau, hp usually works, but i'm interested in this epson because i'm getting a good deal (with some free ink vouchers)
<EvaLuaTe> FDFlock, and that is why I thought that maybe changing the behaviour of shift+insert to paste the clipboard contents instead of the primary contents would fix the problem (beside the fact that it would make gnome/ubuntu freedesktop compatible...)
<dandart> jeebus, 1520! for lucid it was struggling for 1000
<Jordan_U> WXZ: The entire minimal installer is included in the initrd. So all you need to do to boot the minimal installer is to load the kernel and initrd.
<rww> dandart: actually, Lucid was up past 2000
<mipo> I've got a problem - when i start my Ubuntu there is this error messag "Can not mount /home - Hit "s" to repair it automatical (i don't have the original error message, because it's in german ;) ) - Anyone knows a solution?
<WXZ> I don't know what an initrd is
<dandart> rww: Huh, maybe I missed that. There'll be more soon then!
<rww> dandart: doubt it. This release is on a weekend instead of thursday; less IRC activity on weekends
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Do you know how to mount an iso file?
<andeeeuk> does anyone know if the stable release of ubuntu 10.10 has been released yet?
<dandart> rww: I'm surprised at that.
<rww> andeeeuk: it hasn't
<WXZ> not when there's no OS I don't
<andeeeuk> ok thats
<soreau> nucc1: All's I can say is that epson has drivers for linux and it should work
<andeeeuk> thanks
<WXZ> the computer's completely blank
<nucc1> soreau, that's quite helpful, thanks
<hdtdi> hi when i start my computer i have wireless keyring password. how can i uninstall that so that it connects to wless automaticaly
<Jordan_U> WXZ: I mean on the machine you're working from, the one you'll create the CD with.
<andeeeuk> do you know when it is going to be released?
<rww> dandart: not much less, though. I guess the bigger difference is that 10.10 isn't LTS and jono hasn't told his twitter followers to mob the channel ;)
<WXZ> Jordan_U: yes, I do
<tabor> where does synaptic saves fetched packages?
<dandart> rww: I'll tell my denters to mob it...
<rww> tabor: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<tabor> rww thanks
<WXZ> it's mounted
<Dhilip89_> Ubuntu 10.10 released
<Dhilip89_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<soreau> hdtdi: The way I do it is stop network manager and nm-applet from ever starting, then use a script to have it connect at boot time
<dandart> hooray! or something.
<hdtdi> soreau, i see
<andeeeuk> Dhilip89_: is that the stable release then?
<ah_kevin> i'd installed
<rooisto47> Dhilip89_, use torrents to not get the server flooded
<dandart> so... it's out but not on ubuntu.com yet huh?
<soreau> hdtdi: That is somewhat of a hack but I haven't found a 'proper' way to do it
<Dhilip89_> That is final release
<rooisto47> dandart, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dhilip89_> I'm downloading one of them
<NickyJ101> ISP blocks torrents :( Any DL release?
<dandart> rooisto47 I meant the homepage!
<andeeeuk> excellent, nice one guys
<WXZ> Jordan_U: what do I do now?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Ok, the only files you need from the mininal iso are "initrd.gz" and "linux".
<Polopolo> When do they update the homepage for the 10.10 release?
<rww> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<devunt> It's 2010/10/10 10:00 UTC
<Polopolo> I see :)
<dandart> NickyJ101 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<of2vil> 933kbs :)
<WXZ> ok, I have them
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Are you creating the CD from an Ubuntu 10.04 install?
<WXZ> what do I do with them?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: I'll get to that :)
<WXZ> 1 is from 9.10 and 1 is from 10.04
<WXZ> trying to get them both on the same Cd
<Jordan_U> WXZ: What OS are you using to create the CD though?
<WXZ> 10.10
<WXZ> do I have to go to ubuntu+1 for this?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: I think it's fine to continue here, though someone else may differ.
<hoainamken> nam
<hoainamken> hello
<ugliefrog> for petes sake where do i find the gimp.exe file..help
<WXZ> it was more of a technical/is it possible question
<omar_> when i try to install ubnutu to my netbook it says couldnt find kernel image
<Jordan_U> WXZ: First you need to create a directory that will contain all the files that will go on the CD, I'll call this directory "overlay".
<WXZ> ok
<andeeeuk> Is it also safe to update from ubuntu 10.04 now then?
<andeeeuk> like synaptic updates?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Now copy the initrd.gz and linux files into this directory wherever you want them, overlay/boot is reasonable.
<andeeeuk> not sure if it will be distributed to the repo yet
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! What time will Maverick Meerkat be released?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: You can name them whatever you want, just so that you know which is which.
<tonyyarusso> Emmanuel_Chanel: "sometime".
<Dhilip89> Already released: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<hdtdi> no its not ;)
<WXZ> overlay/lucid
<WXZ> overlay/karmic
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Ok.
<six110> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<WXZ> the lucid mount crashed for some reason, so one second
<six110> is out!
<six110> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<six110> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<FloodBot3> six110: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Now you need to create a grub.cfg that will boot these files, which will be overlay/boot/grub/grub.cfg (that is the path that you need to use).
<WXZ> ok
<soreau> Jordan_U: I don't understand how that would work. If you boot such a 'dual-iso' disk, how do you select one or the other?
<WXZ> done
<jongleur> soreau: to be exact you don't boot one of the isos, you will boot grub
<kalken> hello guys. Have any of you had problems installing ubuntu-server 10.10 (rc) in virt-manager (as guest)?
<soreau> Jordan_U: Ah ok
<Jordan_U> soreau: From the grub menu (I'll post an example grub.cfg in a moment).
<kalken> install goes fine but it just hangs on boot later
<soreau> Jordan_U: Got it.
<ganeshran> hi guys whats the terminal command to upgrade to 10.10
<kalken> ganeshran: google?
<cupis> ganeshran, update-manager -d
<kalken> :)
<Muldini> "google?" will upgrade to 10.10? I didn't know that ;)
<ganeshran> kalken: i got sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ImaginaryFriend> my ubuntu stopped starting into full gnome session - i only get pure X + xterm open - i can write gnome-session there but i get "vanilla" system without my settings
<ImaginaryFriend> anyone a hint?
<KoinKoinKoin> THE GAME
<ganeshran> kalken: i already googled. but got some different answers. so came here to make sure
<WXZ> alright, well I'm good up until grub.cfg
<kalken> ganeshran: thats just for upgrading within current version :)
<devunt> yay!
<devunt> It's out!
<kalken> any of you tried to use ubuntu-server as kvm guest?
<kalken> i cant get it to work
<devunt> ubuntu 10.10 is out!
<ganeshran> cupis: Thanks.. that new release bar wasnt available when  started the update manager without -d command
<sanduz2> yep i got it :)
<sanduz2> whats the best way to put 10.10 on a USB for install
<sanduz2> ?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Your grub.cfg should look something like this: http://pastebin.com/91WwTQ9h
<kalken> sanduz2: use start-up disc creator within ubuntu
<soreau> ! download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Muldini> sanduz2, see step 2: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Naznaz> Hi, afaik 10.10 should be out today, but why doesn't my 10.04 upgrade when i say update-manager -c or update-manager --dist-upgrade. update-manager -d can't be right, can it?
<soreau> ! torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ganeshran> so whats the size of updgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<devunt> torrent or web. what is fast
<hdtdi> <robbiew> Ubuntu 10.10 is released
<sanduz2> thanks
<tensorpudding> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<opc0de> hello, i have ubuntu server in vmware server and i have no sound, what is the module to modprobe ? please
<WXZ> ok
<hdtdi> RELEASED
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Once you have the grub.cfg created you just need to use grub-mkrescue to generate a bootable iso with grub. "grub-mkrescue -o /path/to/new/file.iso overlay"
<WXZ> from the directory where my overlay folder is right?
<ganeshran> Naznaz: It is update-manager -d
<GNuLinux> it's out new ubuntu
<fernando81> ?
<ganeshran> i just now started the upgrade... yay!!
<fernando81> ?hel
<hdtdi> yes
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Then you can test it with "qemu /path/to/file.iso" and if everything seems to work burn the iso to a CD.
<fernando81> command
<Naznaz> ganeshran, but why is it still a developer release?
<fernando81> help
<fernando81> --help
<WXZ> ok
<fernando81> -help
<ganeshran> Naznaz: oh is it? I dont know. I got the answer few minutes from the forum before you asked it
<binario77> Why are they still recommending the 32 bit version? I have 4Gb ram so presumably would be better with 64
<rww> binario77: then use 64-bit
<NickyJ101> #ubuntu-release-party
<ganeshran> Its asking me to download 1.1 GB
<WXZ> is there a karma system on this channel?
<ganeshran> Is that right?
<sorsis> HELP! apache is running and it works but can't find how to access files in cgi-bin via browser.
<Naznaz> ganeshran, oh okay, thanks, update-manager --help told me that the -d option was to check for devel releases
<WXZ> ~karma
<rww> binario77: the recommendation is for people who /don't/ know what bitness they need ;)
<rww> WXZ: no
<ganeshran> i thought ubuntu itself comes on 700 MB
<WXZ> oh, nvm then
<oliver__> I'm having trouble getting my ndiswrapper driver be used with the hardware. The driver is installed, but it does not associate with the hardware.
<ganeshran> why does upgrade cost more
<sorsis> ganeshran: it's available in cd and DVD
<_kroson_> rww: at last they took that "not recommended" advice out
<rww> ganeshran: because you have additional packages installed that also need to be updated
<rww> _kroson_: indeed
<ganeshran> rww: oh ok
<NickyJ101> Is it officially released?
<rww> NickyJ101: yes
<ganeshran> yes i installed lot more stuff
<hartzie> yes
<ganeshran> guess it will take an hour or so
<NickyJ101> OK, anyone got update manager to get it?
<ImaginaryFriend> my ubuntu stopped starting into full gnome session - i only get pure X + xterm open - i can write gnome-session there but i get "vanilla" system without my settings could anyone offer a hint?
<WXZ> what package is "grub-mkrescue" in?
<Naznaz> why does the update-manager -d say "This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release." I thought it was out right nowß :D
<c3l> the torrent for 10.10 doesnt work: "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." where is the working torrent file?
<ssn> hm
<NickyJ101> Naznaz: my point exactly
<WXZ> xorriso?
<rww> c3l: Ubuntu's torrent tracker sucks. Leave it running, DHT should pick it up.
<peto_> hola
<rww> Naznaz: don't do -d, just update-manager
<Jordan_U> WXZ: grub-common, but you'll need grub-pc as well.
<c3l> rww: oh.. thanks
<Khanz> Hello
<Jordan_U> WXZ: grub-mkrescue uses xorriso.
<Naznaz> rww, just update-manager tells me there are no updates available
<rww> Naznaz: -d is for Development releases
<Khanz> Does anyone know how upgrade 10.10RC to Full?
<rww> !final | Khanz
<ubottu> Khanz: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Naznaz> rww, i know but that seems the only way for me to get it
<oliver__> how do I set my wifi PCI card to use an install ndiswrapper driver
<rww> Naznaz: try -c instead of -d
<Naznaz> rww, already did
<rww> Naznaz: meh, stupid program. -c and -p?
<Yaron-Heb> The torrents doesn't work either
<Naznaz> rww, yummy, thanks, that's it .-)
<Yaron-Heb> I tried this torrent but its no good: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rww> cool :)
<WXZ> yay ^.^
<asdfasd> where can i get the 64bit version of realplayer?
<rww> Yaron-Heb: leave it running, it'll connect eventually. Ubuntu's tracker isn't the best.
<Naznaz> ouch my smiley got poked in the eye ;)
<binario77> I'm just doing a straight forward download and it's going to take about 11 mins in all 255/695 already
<eboyjr> Tracker: [Failure reason "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."] What does that mean?
<NickyJ101> My update manager not got it yet :(
<Yaron-Heb> rww: I will thanks!
<Sypher|NL> any clue why do-release-upgrade on a server doesn't work while on a desktop it does? Same mirror
<NickyJ101> asdfasd: you sure there is a 64-bit version??
<andeeeuk> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<andeeeuk> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<wamicho> finally 10.10 out
<andeeeuk> has anyone had those errors?
<pengxiang> yes
<c3l> eboyjr: ubuntus tracker sucks, tell your client to use DHT for the torrent
<Guest83871> !isitout
<ubottu> No! Its not out yet!
<Guest83871> false :P
<Naznaz> ubottu lies. :p
<metoikos> is 10.10 arrived=
<metoikos> ?
<eboyjr> c3l: Okay thanks I don't know how though, I'm using rtorrent
<pengxiang> what do you see???
<Gangrel> ermm anyone can help me with upgrading to 10.10 because i get error when trying to upgrade to it?
<AbhiJit> hey
<c3l> eboyjr: look at the man page. like dht=on in your config file
<ImaginaryFriend> my ubuntu stopped starting into full gnome session - i only get pure X + xterm open - i can write gnome-session and then it starts without window borders and the top bar (unr)
<AbhiJit> released?
<z_eno_z16984> metoikos:I am upgrading now
<Pineapples> Μου αρέσει χάρμα πλάκες
<metoikos> yay :)
<babai> got peers ultimately :)
<pengxiang> who come from china?
<ImaginaryFriend> what is the name of UNR top bar application?
<Gangrel> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 10, 2010 - Maverick Release Candidate at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010 , discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pineapples> Είμαι Έλληνας!
<z_eno_z16984> penxiang:me
<ah_kevin> 干什么
<Gangrel> kai egw alla den ton kanw 8ema
<seed_> fgf
<Xeno__> Hello
<Yaron-Heb> seems like the torrent was not registered to the tracker...
<pengxiang> where are come form
<Buffcns2> topic needs to be updated
<Cojage> hi
<Cojage> i have 2gb
<Xeno__> Can someone give me a link to the 10.10 ubuntu dowload
<pengxiang> where are you come from
<Cojage> should i get 32 or 64 bit?
<mae_tae> people, i had this scenario modem --------> switch ---------> WAN Public IP (120.xxx.xxx.xx) Squid Server LOCAL IP (192.168.4.41) <----------> PC (192.168.4.42), how can i able to forward connection that 4.42 host can access to the internet
<ganeshran> Xeno__: If you are running 10.04 already use the command update-manager -d
<Xeno__> Im actually needing to install Ubuntu
<mae_tae> route contains only WAN IP & 4.0 network, what still missing?
<ganeshran> Xeno_ or go to ubuntu.com and click download
<Naznaz> Cojage, if it is 2GB of RAM, 32bit suffices
<Xeno__> I am currently running WinXP
<pause> hi im having some trouble with my sound (runnning 10.04 netbook remix), im having a constant static sound "playing" even though my sound is muted and so on
<Cojage> k naznaz
<pengxiang> how to use chinese
<pengxiang> for help
<ganeshran> Xeno__: or you can also take from torrents
<TorranceJack> is it worth installing from scratch or should I upgrade 10.04 ?
<Xeno__> should i download 10.04?
<Super_Roach> TorranceJack, hopefully an upgrade is fine ;)
<ganeshran> TorranceJack: better to upgrade. All your additional packages will also get updated
<Xeno__> It gave me a 404 error with 10.10
<ganeshran> Xeno__: no download 10.10
<Xeno__> it keeps giving me a 404 error though >=O
<george__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: Downloading it directly will be hard for a while since the site will get hammered. I recommend downloading the torrent.
<ganeshran> Xeno__: maybe its slow because of large number of people are upgrading
<ganeshran> Xeno__: try from torrents
<Xeno__> can you give me a Torrent link
<eboyjr> c3l: I still get the message though thanks btw
<Cordell> the torrents are not working
<mattcodes> is there a modern editor with VIM bindings for Ubuntu other than Kate?
<Xeno__> Crap >.< i uninstalled Vuze ages ago
<Sheepherd_> hey guys im unsure if to use the desktop or netbook version of ubuntu on my HP ProBook 4520s
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: It's on the release page, look for the one with .torrent at the end
<Misterio> I am thinking about staying on LTS versions, what should I do?
<pause> i im having some trouble with my sound (runnning 10.04 netbook remix), im having a constant static sound "playing" even though my sound is muted and so on any clues?
<rcsheets> mattcodes: i take it vim doesn't count?
<tensorpudding> mattcodes: is vim not modern?
<Xeno__> with Ubuntu DVD Live can i still use a CD-R?
<ubuntu-user-b2> if you have 2 cd-rom's
<Sheepherd_> what version would you recommend me?
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: it won't fit
<Xeno__> I was told i only need 1 CD-R
<binario77> My direct download has finished and burning the CD now
<Cordell> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<c3l> eboyjr: yeah, take a look in the man page. I had some issues too, didnt bother now, so I launched transmission, and it picked up DHT in about a minute
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: if you're using the CD version
<Igramul> Hi, after adding some nfs mounts in /etc/fstab, Ubuntu stops booting with "could not mount home share" and offers to continue anyway (S) or to give me a root shell. If I choose to continue anyway, everything is fine and all shares are mounted.
<pause> Xeno__: cd-r isnt big enough
<mattcodes> vim has problem with autoindenting of Javascript, I can use vi/vim enough to get by but I talking about being in the editor all day. I want a file explorer, indentation (auto), etc..
<Xeno__> Wait a minute
<ubuntu-user-b2> @Shepperd use desktop
<Xeno__> Cant i just INSTALL it and Dual boot?
<Igramul> How to mount nfs shares on startup without that annoying screen?
<Gand_Darkwater> jeej download complete :)
<kim0> I am dist-upgrading to 10.10, any idea why ubuntu-desktop is "kept-back" ?
<ubuntu-user-b2> @Ingramul add the shares to your fstab
<Xeno__> Anyone?
<Naznaz> Xeno__, if you mean dual-boot XP and Maverick, yes, of course
<ugliefrog> ive been using the 10.10 rc....do i need to type a command in the terminal to get it to update?
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: Sure.
<ubuntu-user-b2> @ugliefrog alt+f2 -> gksu update-manager -d
<Naznaz> ugliefrog, afaik just the normal apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ubuntu-user-b2> and recheck for updates
<Xeno__> Is there a way to Dual Boot my PC as i currently have XP?
<ugliefrog> Ty Ty
<c3l> ugliefrog: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xeno__> If so
<Xeno__> give me instructions plz
<MarkusH> Xeno__:
<MarkusH> jes
<Naznaz> ugliefrog, rather use update-manager -c -p
<MarkusH> yes
<ubuntu-user-b2> @Xenu__ use wubi
<Khanz> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kim0> Xeno__: Just install it .. it does dual boot with XP
<Xeno__> I was told Wubi causes problem
<GregValheru> those who don't see the 10.10 option in upgrade manager: click settings button, then in the 'Release upgrade' drop-down list select - 'normal releases'. Close the settings window and click 'check' button again
<Xeno__> problems**
<NickyJ101> just so you know, if you have 10.04. In update manager, go to settingsm then change release type to normal, not LTS
<Naznaz> GregValheru, that didn't help me, though :>
<ubuntu-user-b2> the wubi problems were fixen
<kim0> Xeno__: burn the iso, boot it and install from it, it will keep XP safe
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: there are tons of guides on the internet to dual-booting windows and ubunut...
<MarkusH> Xeno__: download ubuntu 10.10 iso file, burn it on cd / dvd and boot from cd
<ubuntu-user-b2> fixed*
<Greyhound-> 10.10.10 - great release date for ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Cordell> hey guys once i get finished with the direct download of the 64 ubuntu, i will start to seed
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: You have to worry about repartitioning, but that's about it
<Khanz> there should be 1000 ubuntu owned seedboxes
<oman> help please
<Sheepherd_> guys can you please tell me if i need the desktop or netbook build for my HP ProBook 4520s?
<audunh> so I'm running ubuntu 10.4 and the aptitude upgrade command isn't downloading 10.10, any idea why anyone?
<oman> how do i upgrade from ISO
<NickyJ101> I repeat, those trying to update via update manager, make sure the settings in update are set to Normal release, not LTS release which is normal
<travkin> KDE vs. GNOME performance?
<mbn_18> Just wonder, what is the minimum required memory to run Linux with FireFox? I dont care for Gnome / KDE.
<Cordell> oman what do you mean
<oman> i am downloading ISO file
<NickyJ101> travkin: Gnome more efficient, KDE more visual in a nutshell
<Naznaz> NickyJ101, that doesn't help
<Khanz> !final | audunh
<ubottu> audunh: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Xeno__> >.<
<Dr_Willis> travkin:  use what you perfer. unless you got a really old system.. gnome may be a little faster.
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<bn> Why I can't see the upgrade to 10.10 in the Update Manager?
<oman> can i upgrade my 10.04 from it
<NickyJ101> Naznaz: how are you trying to update?
<Gand_Darkwater> Sheepherd_: its up to you if you want to run the Netbook-version or the normal one...
<Misterio> NickyJ101: I'm sorry, but my KDE works better than Gnome
<soreau> oman: You can use 'gksu update-manager -d' to use the package manager or you can use the iso image to install fresh
<MarkusH> oman: you can directly upgrade from the system
<NickyJ101> oman: yep, go to update manager, then settings and change Release type from LTS to Normal
<sinedio> wil installing a kernel from the backports ppa give me the option to boot older kernels in case something does not work as it should ?
<Cordell> oman you can upgrade with out burning a new cd
<Naznaz> NickyJ101, I'm updating right now with update-manager -c -p but I had set the option to normal releases and update-manager -c or --dist-upgrade did do nothing
<GregValheru> naznaz, you mean it didn't show the upgrade option on the top of the window, or I won't DL?
<NickyJ101> soreau: -d for develop though?
<Jordan_U> WXZ: Did you get it working?
<Sheepherd_> Gand_Darkwater, does that mean i can also use the desktop version on my notebook without restrictions?
<Naznaz> GregValheru, it didn't show the option to upgrade
<WXZ> yeah, I qemu'd it
<Guest83871> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest83871> ^^^ READ
<FloodBot3> Guest83871: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WXZ> and it seems fine
<NickyJ101> yeah, it took about 5 mins after direct link available for it, should be working now as mine is
<Gand_Darkwater> Sheepherd_: yes
<c3l> mbn_18: if you really want the minimal setup, ubuntu isnt your choice. but if you do want to use ubuntu, but no DE (gnome or kde etc) thats fine. all you need for firefox is basically X, but thats not very user friendly. maybe take a look at xfce, a smaller desktop environment (DE)
<mae_tae> people, i had this scenario globe modem ---------> switch -----------> (WAN IP (120.xxx.xxx.xx) Squid Server LOCAL ip (192.168.4.41)) -----------> PC (192.168.4.42), how will i make that 4.42 can access internet?
<mae_tae> route on squid server is only WAN network & 4.0 Network, no default gateway, is this the reason why it cannot access internet from 4.42 host
<soreau> NickyJ101: yep
<Sheepherd_> Gand_Darkwater, ok thank you very much =)
<NickyJ101> soreau: so if you use that you would get the RC version wouldnt you?
<oman> ok thx
<soreau> mae_tae: Do yourself a favor and ask in #networking
<oman> upgrading now
<bn> Yes!!! I am upgrading!!!
<mbn_18> c3l: I need it to run on a server for automate test usibilities. I assume apt-get firefox will require some sort of X packages
<oman> WAIT
<Xeno__> Lets say i had a DVD+R
<oman> Failed to fetch
<pengxiang> 有 没有中国的朋友？？？
<Xeno__> Then would it burn on there?
<soreau> NickyJ101: Yes but only until RC becomes just R
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Yes
<soreau> ;)
<audunh> Khanz: ah thanks, but no, I am running the plain 10.4
<NickyJ101> soreau: oh right, so if you did -d now, it would download 10.10, not the RC?
<Xeno__> So if i were to burn the ISO onto the DVD+R i wouldnt have to install it?
<TheKiller23> Hello , is there any way to change my " Real name "  from ubuntu ?
<z_eno_z16984> 有啊
<soreau> NickyJ101: There really is no rc for 11.04 yet
<oman> ppl
<Khanz> @Xeno__ If you want a live cd yes.
<oman> Failed to fetch
<Xeno__> As in if i took the DVD+R out it would Automatically boot XP?
<NickyJ101> soreau: did not know that, easier than changing 10.04 release type to normal
<soreau> NickyJ101: so you can't really upgrade to it
<kdeuser^> TheKiller23, yes, check about be in preferences
<pengxiang> 呵呵
<TheKiller23> ok , thanks , i'll check
<kdeuser^> TheKiller23, you can also yse chfn from the terminal
<omani> I have this little problem with the user, who can not shutdown the system. syslog says: "Oct 10 12:36:03 hostname gnome-session[1633]: WARNING: Unable to stop system: Not Authorized" any ideas on this?
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Once its installed its there take the disk out and there will be a boot manager showing witch OS you want.
<NickyJ101> soreau: makes sense, downloading it now either way, even an old 1.6GHz Pentium M is 10.10
<TheKiller23> what commend ? im a newbie ermm
<Xeno__> So after i boot it from the disk thats pretty much the only time i have to use the disk?
<kdeuser^> omani, he doesnt have permission to shutdown. Did he login from gdm ?
<oman> but if i download iso can i upgrade from it  (not FRESH)
<NickyJ101> Download is crawling, ISO downloaded at 3MB/s, update manager at 298KB/s
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Yes for a full install on the PC.
<omani> kdeuser^, he logged in from slim.
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Or you can try using a virtual drive or usb if you dont want to burn some cd's
<kdeuser^> omani, thats why
<Xeno__> I have a DVD+R
<omani> kdeuser^, so what is the solution?
<Khanz> @Xeno__ I recommend wubi if your not using CD's
<kdeuser^> omani, the login managers provide permission to shutdown, reboot as a normal user
<Khanz> @Xeno__ It runs in xp and installs it.
<Xeno__> o_O it RUNS in XP?
<Xeno__> Wow
<soreau> NickyJ101: It will get faster as the bits become more populated
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: It doesn't run in XP, in the sense of running them both at the same time
<Khanz> @Xeno__ No.
<tensorpudding> Xeno__: it boots from inside the XP install
<kdeuser^> omani,  I am not sure.. never used the slim login menager
<Xeno__> AHH
<NickyJ101> soreau: yeah, just annoyed. My laptop crashed on friday, had to install from 8.04.4 (don't ask why 10.04 LiveCD failed) so third update in two days :D LOL
<oman> help please, cant fetch upgrade
<Xeno__> So i heard something like i have to pick "Dont use all heard drive" or something like that
<tensorpudding> Wubi means that all of the Ubuntu files are included virtually in Windows, so you have no risks or pains with repartitioning
<ubuntu> i am writing this from within ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Matthes_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9946844#post9946844 idas what i can do?
<NickyJ101> oman: how you trying? torrent or update manager
<oman> update man
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Yes. If you dont want it as your main OS. And What is your HDD size?
<soreau> NickyJ101: 3rd time's a charm, right? :)
<NickyJ101> oman: open terminal, type in update-manager -d
<Xeno__> Currently?
<Xeno__> Let me check
<sidewalk> apt-get dist-upgrade works to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 or?
<dlm> hello Maverick (stable) is now avaible for download
<NickyJ101> oman: 10.04 looks for LTS release, which this aint
<kdeuser^> The good way to avoid this is by updating to ubuntu when the RC releases
<ubuntu> hm... my nick is ubuntu lol now everytime someone writes ubuntu it lights up
<oman> i changed it to normal before..
<Xeno__> 7.10 GB - -would you recommend i delete some unused files?
<Xeno__> Thats my C: Dribe
<NickyJ101> sidewalk: update-manager -d also works
<TheKiller23> kdeuser^  , worked , thanks alot , cheers
<kdeuser^> and the you can install updates which is a small download and usually very few changes
<Xeno__> Drive**
<sidewalk> NickyJ101: tnx
<rcsheets> i'm trying to get the 10.10 x64 server iso but i get "[03:39:30] rejected by tracker - Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Is that all the space you have available?
<sidewalk> p00f
<tensorpudding> 7.10 GB is enough for a minimal Ubuntu desktop install
<kdeuser^> TheKiller23, no problem !
<NickyJ101> oman: yeah some places have it, easier to tell it to get RC, which is now R
<sinedio> wil installing a kernel from the backports ppa give me the option to boot older kernels in case something does not work as it should ?
<Xeno__> In my C:Drive yes -- but i CAN delete some files
<Xeno__> That is my  Storage Space
<Xeno__> 7.10Gigs
<joseCarlos> I need HELP!! I have to make a massive Ubuntu CD Request... do you know where can I do it?
<vivien_m> How can I check that a mirror has been updated (and not only contains the RC version)?
<ovy> lol i just started installing xchat and i already had a crash report
<omani> kdeuser^, I have no option to set in the slim.conf. thx anyway
<oman> YEEEY!! :DD
<Xeno__> out of 140GB or something like that
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Oh.
<Xeno__> i only have 8
<oman> omg
<NickyJ101> sidewalk: other method is to change update manager settings to accept normal releases, not just LTS releases (10.04 default)
<Xeno__> 7**
<AbhiJit> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Khanz> @Xeno__ so you have 7gb Left?
<NickyJ101> oamn: working?
<oman> something   3rd party sources disabled, enable after upgrade..
<Xeno__> Yes
<prabhu> hi iam using ubuntu10.04 i cant open some websites in my browser even i change the browser but i cant open , sites like www.granneman.com , hackforum.in
<NickyJ101> oman: working?
<soreau> joseCarlos: How many do you need exactly?
<kdeuser^> omani, Check this http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SLiM. Its not ubuntu but worth reading
<Khanz> @Xeno_ I recommend cleaning and defrag. It.
<Xeno__> -_-**
<joseCarlos> Yes, but I need the official CD
<NickyJ101> oman: ignore it, will sort itself out after update
<GregValheru> tech q: i'm lookin @my sys monitor window, and under memory usage i see XXX MiB of 3.9 GiB, now i'm wondering is 32-bit ubuntu able to address all 4gb of my ram or is only 64-bit version able to do that?
<c3l> Khanz: how do you defrag ext4?
<oman> ok thanks everybody!! i will tell you later if it works!
<Xeno__> Okay, as a VOTE right now, who thinks i should use a CD or use Wubi -- and BTW is Wubi fixed?
<NickyJ101> GragValheru: no, but some os's can use up to 4GB
<joseCarlos> I need HELP!! I have to make a massive Ubuntu CD Request... do you know where can I do it? I need it in the official box (its for the University)
<oman> .....i use virtualbox... but wubi is ok
<NickyJ101> GregValheru: some os's can use 4GB, just not more
<soreau> Xeno__: Always install to the hdd as a first option. If all else fails, then install the slower wubi
<c3l> Xeno__: cd is ofc the recommended way. wubi migh be best if your new to linux and still want to do it all via windows
<AbhiJit> joseCarlos, in canonical web site
<NickyJ101> joseCarlos: here's a help (GOOGLE) type in Ubuntu CD request
<Khanz> @Xeno__ Wubi, Is good. If you want to give it a try
<oman> so bye now
<Xeno__> ALRIGHT
<Xeno__> So
<NickyJ101> oamn: bye, and happy 10.10.10
<Xeno__> Is Wubi fixed?
<Xeno__> I heard it caused problems
<joseCarlos> I know, but I only can find the ONLY ONE cd request
<GregValheru> Nicky, i know some OS's are able to do that, I'm specifically asking about ubuntu 32-bit version.
<Xeno__> Someone told me NOT to use Wubi a while back
<Lcawte> 10.10 is out now right?
<Khanz> Yeap
<danee> yeah
<AbhiJit> Lcawte, read the channel topic
<prabhu> hi iam using ubuntu10.04 i cant open some websites in my browser even i change the browser but i cant one sites like www.granneman.com
<Xeno__> Guys D:
<Guest25203> morning all, I have a problem where as soon as I click the login button in 10.04 I just get a blank screen. I can use ctrl-alt-f2 to get a term and have noticed that I don't have an xorg.conf, :(  Is it possible to generate one?
<Khanz> @Xeno__ It should be fixed nwo
<NickyJ101> GregValheru: I think most os's (32-bit) can get it if they are modern, most can see 4GB, some only 3.5GB. I know Win7 32-bit can sometimes use all 4GB
<kashel> please help i speak russian  but #ubuntu-ru not loaded
<vivien_m> I got the answer to my question. The state of the servers is here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors but I am not sure how reliable it is
<Khanz> now*
<Xeno__> Alright lets hope -- BTW i made recovery discs a while ago
<erUSUL> !ru | kashel
<ubottu> kashel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<NickyJ101> kashel: you trying to get 10.10?
<Lcawte> AbhiJit: the topic confuses me, it says maverick is not out yet, but the mailing list says it is
<plasmasolutions> Hi@all: How do I manage to let the gnome-panel start at login without using the "programs at startup" app?
<kashel> russian chanel IRC ?
<plasmasolutions> It's not starting since lucid
<Khanz>  Ubuntu 10.10 is OUT
<rcsheets> yeah the topic is wrong i think
<kdeuser^> Perfect on 10.10.10 nice
<rcsheets> someone should fix that
<NickyJ101> Those trying to update by update manager code is update-manager -d
<ovy> Khanz, yeeey i'm installing it in this very moment
<kashel> ubottu etot chat nerobotajet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tensorpudding> prabhu: what sites are blocked
<NickyJ101> is there a link to find the status of hosting servers?
<erUSUL> kashel: #ubuntu-ru
<Matthes_> I have problem getting rid of a broken dependencie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977
<Guest25203> can ubu10.10 be installed from the terminal? maybe that will help with my problem..
<spydon> Is there a problem with the torrent tracker?
<Xeno__> If i made Recovery discs for XP and something were to happen such as Important files being deleted would my Recov. Discs install my whole OS?
<rcsheets> spydon: it seems to me as if there is. i keep getting "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker."
<burg> hello. i want to download ubuntu 10.10 and i see on the download page that 32bit version is recommended. why is that and how it`s better than 64bit version?
<spydon> rcsheets, same here
<akashv> "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker." <-- i'm getting that when i try to download 10.10 through transmission
<travkin> akashv, just wait
<erUSUL> Xeno__: ask a windows channel
<Xeno__> alright
<akashv> travkin: how long?
<Khanz> @burg if you have lots of ram say 3gb+ 64bit is recommended to give you full potential on it.
<NickyJ101> Xeno_: Recovery disks can help, but not always. Just back up your documents if your ever unsure
<george__> akashv: some hours
<rcsheets> akashv: i'm successfully downloading using utorrent from my desktop at home, but getting that error from a server out in the internets.
<akashv> ok
<danee> 64-bit only makes problems.
<b0tz> guys, in a few minutes burnbit will have the ubuntu 10.10 iso burned, and you can download from p2p and webseeds like that
<NickyJ101> danee: 64-bit usually does
<burg> Khanz, i have intel core2duo 2ghz and 3gb ram ddr2. what do you think it`s better for me? 32bit or 64bit?
<AceKing> rcsheets, do you have a link for the torrent?
<rcsheets> akashv: i wonder if it could be a tracker load thing
<prabhu> tensorpudding:www.granneman.com,www.hackforum.in ,www.scribd.com etc..
<Guest25203> Q: How do recreate the xorg.conf file, I don't have one and only get a blank screen? anyone know?
<plasmasolutions> >>> Does anyone knows a solution to the problem of not starting gnome-panel automatically?
<NickyJ101> burg: stay 32-bit, otherwise you will enjoy having flash problems
<Xeno__> can someone give me a Winfows channel please -_-**
<tensorpudding> prabhu: and how do you know they're blocked? do you get timeouts?
<Xeno__> comp going slow
<danee> go 4 32-bit
<rcsheets> AceKing: the torrent i am using came from http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<Khanz> @burg I have the same stats I recommend 64bit if your using it on your current OS be it windows. As mine can handle 64bit. If you are advanced at ubuntu well you can be 64bit
<kashel> please help for russian chanel
<magnetron> Guest25203: usually you don't need one
<c3l> Xeno__: ##windows
<WXZ> software centre vs synaptic package manager
<kdeuser^> Guest25203, Xorg --configure should do it or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WXZ> any reason to prefer one over the other?
<maurer_1> NickyJ101: Not true. There is now a native 64-bit flash again, just not packaged.
<kashel> #ubuntu-ru not loaded
<akashv> rcsheets: the http download is working, p2p isn't..... whats the use of p2p if the tracker also overloads?
<AceKing> rcsheets, thanks, is there one for the 32 bit version?
<tensorpudding> kashel: works for me
<prabhu> tensorpudding:ya its just loading for long time
<c3l> WXZ: different frontends to the same backend, chose the one you like
<Guest25203> kdeuser^: that doesnt do anything unfortunately
<tensorpudding> kashel: are you sure you're doing it right?
<NickyJ101> WXZ: how technical do you want to be, more listed in synaptic, but software just easier
<tensorpudding> prabhu: are you sure that you're not being blocked by a firewall or something?
<WXZ> ok.
<tensorpudding> prabhu: try querying the dns entries for those hosts using dig
<WXZ> nothing to worry about then
<Zain_> Grats
<kdeuser^> Guest25203, it creates a xorg.conf file in your home directory. you need to copy it to /etc/X11
<NickyJ101> WXZ: nope
<sniperjo_> has anyone got any experience with olsrd?
<prabhu> tensorpudding:how to fine the firewall config
<ovy> "Sorry the program "update-apt-xpian-index" closed unexpectedly.. what does this mean?
<Zain_> Grats On Ubuntu 10.01
<shadi> hi guys
<Xeno__> How much Free Space would you recommend i have for installing ubuntu?
<Zain_> Grats On Ubuntu 10.10...
<NickyJ101> Update manager about 1/3 way through getting new packages
<tensorpudding> prabhu: if you never configured one on your machine, you don't have one there. your workplace, ISP or country might filter HTTP though
<Khanz> @Xeno__ 15-30gb if your keen on using it.
<ovy> Sorry the program "update-apt-xpian-index" closed unexpectedly.. what does it mean?
<plasmasolutions> >>> Does anyone knows a solution to the problem of not starting gnome-panel automatically? (BTW... I'm on Maverick and it's very good-as usual) :)
<Zain_> Grats On Ubuntu 10.10... xd
 * Zain_ go and download
<shadi> I have been looking for a messanger to chat at but I didnt find one I heard about gyachi who knows about it?
<NickyJ101> Xeno_: about 20GB, if you want media then go bigger
<tensorpudding> kashel: try again with /join #ubuntu-ru
<Guest25203> kdeuser^: ty
<rcsheets> Zain_: you may want #ubuntu-release-party
<AceKing> rcsheets, I found it
<NickyJ101> Xeno_: Remember Ubuntu can read Windows Partition, but not other way
<kdeuser^> shadi, pidgin and epmathy are good
<prabhu> tensorpudding:but i can open that in windows machine
<simpleblue> waits and then waits again..
<ovy> #ubuntu-release-party :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<shadi> kdeuser: pidign isnt working with me I dont know why
<Guest74990> Maverick torrents re not working... get message "Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker"
<Tdude> Hi guys
<ExtremeDevilz> anyone know what is new in the new 10.10
<MohammadAG51> topic needs an update
<rcsheets> Guest74990: in my experience the problem is intermittent. i'd suggest you keep trying.
<Tdude> Anyone know a good guide for getting an ubuntu installation on an USB stick?
<mattcodes> jedit or scite? any experience?
 * MohammadAG51 pokes ops
<kdeuser^> ExtremeDevilz, check the release notes on the website
<shadi> محمد كيف حالك؟
<ovy> ExtremeDevilz, the installer is new, i'm installing it right now
<Guest74990> will do rcsheets, cheers
<bazhang> !notes > ExtremeDevilz
<ubottu> ExtremeDevilz, please see my private message
<Tdude> Going to install it on my netbook in a few days and it does not have a CD reader
<NickyJ101> ExtremeDevilz: not much, was going to have new GNOME, otherwise is a bit slicker, not as big as 10.04
<c3l> Guest74990: yeah, thats because the tracker got overloaded or similar. your client should pick up on DHT soon. I know transmission will find peers via DHT without tinkering with your settings
<sniperjo_> does OLSR does not pass on the data packets itself, it only tells the operating system kernel to route accordingly. means the packets do get forwarded right ?
<Khanz> @Tdude does it have a usb port?
<tensorpudding> !ar | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<tensorpudding> !arabic | shadi
<ubottu> shadi: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
 * plasmasolutions looks sad because noone is paying attention to his problem
<Khanz> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ehsan> Hi my friends
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to:  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Maverick now released and supported here
<ehsan> I want to upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10
<ASA> mit was laedt man die isos ueber torrent?
<Tdude> Khanz yeah it does have USB ports
<rcsheets> ikonia: thanks.
<ASA> transmission meckert
<Khanz> @Tdude burn the iso to usb
<ehsan> and I did the instructions which said in ubuntu site
<tensorpudding> ASA: #ubuntu-de bitte
<NickyJ101> plasmasolutions: whats up?
<uLinux> Ubuntu tracker is not working
<Tdude> Ok sounds simple enough
<Tdude> Thanks Khanz
<ASA> tensorpudding, sorry, wrong chan :)
<ehsan> and run update-manager and click on check button to check and download and install updades
<Khanz> @Tdude no problem there is a guide on how to do it on a mac/windows/ubuntu
<ehsan> It find some updates and downloaded them and install them
<NickyJ101> ehsan: in update manager, go to settings and change update type to normal, not LTS
<Dr_Willis> be sure to check that box  that lets you upgrade to non lts releases
<Tdude> Cool,, I'm really excited
<ehsan> but It didn't nofity me to upgrade to new version
<Dr_Willis> I bet that will be a Top 10 faq this week..
<Tdude> Anyone know how big thew USB stick needs to be?
<Dr_Willis> ehsan:  select normal. and it should..
<NickyJ101> ehsan: did you change the update type settings?
<Khanz> @Tdude 1gb
<ovy> is it me or the.. scroll bars are now thinner?
<GregValheru> those who don't see the 10.10 option in upgrade manager: click settings button, then in the 'Release upgrade' drop-down list select - 'normal releases'. Close the settings window and click 'check' button again
<ehsan> yes I do it.
<NickyJ101> ehsan: it will only check once every 24hrs by itself
<b0tz> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit torrent + webseed link http://burnbit.com/torrent/156840/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_amd64_iso
<Kira> Why does Canonical still not promote BitTorrent as the main method of distribution?
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<NickyJ101> ehsan: ok, did you click on check for updates and still nothing?
<ehsan> but it didn't do it
<danee> <3 Ubuntu
<ehsan> Nickyj101: yes I did it
<NickyJ101> ehsan: ok, go to terminal and type in update-manager -d
<NickyJ101> ehsan: will force it to look for newest version, 10.10 is only new one as no beta of 11.04 yet
<tensorpudding> Kira: probably because bittorrent has negative associations for many people, because it's less direct than getting it from ubuntu themselves, and because it would require them to download another application
<Khanz> this upgrade for my vps is taking forever.
<c3l> Kira: maybe they have fat servers :) downloading from server is also easier, they value simplicity I guess
<rcsheets> Dr_Willis: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent is a 404 not found
<lsrline> when I go to the terminal and type update-manager -d the release notes still say release candidate... is that right... is the upgrade not ready yet?
<ehsan> NickyJ101: I'd just to it but it didn't find anything
<Khanz> @rcsheets http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-rc-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<omani> kdeuser^, got it. it was the changing of "exec gnome-session"  to "exec ck-launch-session gnome-session" in user's .xinitrc
<omani> now it works
<NickyJ101> lsrline: firstly try opening update manager, clicking on settings and changing type from LTS to normal
<tensorpudding> also bittorrent might be filtered by their net policy
<c3l> tensorpudding: no
<NickyJ101> ehsan: hmmm, seems odd.
<uLinux> ubottu: torrent links not working lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c3l> tensorpudding: but yes, downloading from server is more straight forward, and afaik they value simplicity.
<lsrline> NickyJ101, thanks did the trick
<cablop> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Khanz> !Korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<tensorpudding> c3l: my points boil down to a combination of simplicity and bittorrent having a negative image
<Khanz> !American
<NickyJ101> ehsan: ok, you may need to download the alternate install cd and do an update that way (no cd needed, just the iso) does the same thing
<ubuntu-user-b2> !Romanian
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ehsan> NickyJ101: Should we change the repositories to Maverick?
<NickyJ101> ehsan: you could give that a go
<Khanz> @now England
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: England - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<Khanz> @now GMT
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT: October 10 2010, 11:05:30
<cablop> lol
<tensorpudding> also bittorrent is sometimes QoS-ed to hell on networks as a preventative measure
<MarkusH> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<NickyJ101> @now GMT+1
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT+1: October 10 2010, 10:05:47
<MarkusH> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<MarkusH> these links worked for me
<cablop> mmm
<c3l> tensorpudding: they're still providing the torrents for download. I dont really think torrents 'bad image' has much to do with it. its all clear that ubuntu is free and legal.. but who knows how theyre thinking
<NickyJ101> Khanz: for bots, do GMT-1 (BST they dont get it LOL)
<ehsan> NickyJ101: how upgrade from ISO?
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Khanz> @now GMT-1
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT-1: October 10 2010, 12:06:44
<tensorpudding> c3l: there's a big difference between "it's available" and "it's the default"
<tsimpson> NickyJ101: UK is in +1 not -1
<NickyJ101> ehsan: get the alternate iso, then you mount it and it can read its iso, will find the link, hold on
<cablop> i need a help with chinese... i need an input method for chinese, but pyu and tonepy are not predictive... and don't predict whole words... i'm not that fluent in chinese to ask for it in chinese channel, so any help is appreciated
<b0tz> guys
<NickyJ101> tsimpson: try doing GMT+1, wrong time for some reason as i just did it
<b0tz> http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_iso
<b0tz> uses webseed + p2p
<b0tz> will be guarenteed fast dl
<NickyJ101> tsimpson: i know it is really +1, but for some reason this bot doesn't get that
<uLinux> b0tz: pls give the tracker linkg
<tsimpson> @now Europe/London
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/London: October 10 2010, 12:08:33
<uLinux> b0tz: tracker link so i can edit my torrent
<tsimpson> NickyJ101: probably the UTC offset is broken in python
<uLinux> like this http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<ehsan> NickyJ101: Do you mean alternate iso the same ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<sanu01> guys i just bought a 2 terabyte external hard disk. I want to partition it using a linux filesystem. Am thinking is it better to use ext3 or ext4?
<b0tz> http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_iso
<Matthes_> I need help fixing a broken dependency
<b0tz> 32 bit
<Matthes_> hhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977
<b0tz> ubuntu 10.10 64 bit torrent + webseed link http://burnbit.com/torrent/156840/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_amd64_iso
<b0tz> 64 bit
<b0tz> ulinux
<NickyJ101> ehsan: not the same, there should be an alternate install cd version
<sanu01> i know the differeces between the systems but i need to know whats optimal variant for a external disk
<b0tz> http://tracker.burnbit.com:6969/announce
<sanu01> or maybe xfs?
<b0tz> make sure the info_hash is the same
<uLinux> b0tz: tks
<Khanz> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<b0tz> np, enjoy and use burnbit again
<NickyJ101> ehsan: here the release page for Maverick http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<NickyJ101> ehsan: get the alternate version
<leila1> hi. i want to configure exclusion ip on dhcp but i dont find any link for start my jon. plz heml me
<uLinux> oh b0tz :( unregistered torrent
<g0tcha> what is maverick?
<NickyJ101> ehsan: then follow this page (about halfway down the page) http://hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade
<Laibeus_Lord> just a heads-up, I'm getting this on the netbook .metalink "Name resolution for ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com failed:DNS server returned answer with no data"
<uLinux> wait
<b0tz> o.o
<b0tz> huh
<g0tcha> i donwloaded 10.10 from the site at full speed
<g0tcha> why would you wanna use torrents?
<NickyJ101> g0tcha: its the new Ubuntu version name, last one was Lucid Lynx, this is Maverick Meercat
<g0tcha> NickyJ101, ah cool
<danee> the servers are working well today
<erUSUL> g0tcha: to save the ones giving you an entire operating system for free some money in bandwith ?
<NickyJ101> g0tcha: because servers get overloaded and also because when enough get it it can be quicker
<b0tz> FAST P2P BASED AND WEBSEED POWERED TORRENT: 32 BIT 10.10 http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_iso
<ehsan> NickyJ101:Thanks a lot
<NickyJ101> g0tcha: server was 2MB/s, from torrent about 4MB/s
<ikonia> b0tz: calm down, stop spamming that link
<g0tcha> yeah my full speed is 2MB/s =p
 * erUSUL people can be selfish
<pause> im having some trouble with my sound (running 10.04 netbook remix) and im constantly hearing a static sound from the speaker/headphones even though my sound is muted, any clues?
<sacarlson> leila1:  you already edited /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf and what to know how to restart it?   look in /etc/init.d/ for dh*
<NickyJ101> pause: how old your pc, some old pc's have this issue (like mine)
<Friar> I'm getting very poor performance out of my torrent for 10.10 and I'm wondering if someone could help me out.
<ExtremeDevilz> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.10 from my PSP ?
<ikonia> Friar: it's just slow at the moment
<ikonia> ExtremeDevilz: no
<ExtremeDevilz> why not
<leila1> sacarlson: i dont know how configre it. i dont have any useful link
<b0tz> ikonia, im only trying to help
<NickyJ101> Friar: try switching to one more popular, or wait until more people get it and host
<b0tz> damn
<ikonia> ExtremeDevilz: because it's a playstation portible
<ikonia> b0tz: please don't spam the link
<pause>  NickyJ101: its not that old a rather new emachine 10.1"
<ExtremeDevilz> I want to use it as a USB to install
<b0tz> im not spamming if i was spamming the chan would be full of the link
<ikonia> ExtremeDevilz: if it's recognised as a usb device then try it
<Friar> ikonia, how slow is slow/ i'm at 70 kB/s down....
<Laibeus_Lord> If your downloader can understand .metalink and can download from .torrent and direct-download, then use it.
<b0tz> i am simply repeating random intervals
<ExtremeDevilz> it dpes
<Khanz> @ExtremeDevilz You can use the memory card if it has 700mb+ of space
<sacarlson> leila1: exclusive meaning that mac will have the same address each time dhcp is queried?
<ExtremeDevilz> yeah I have 2GB memory
<ikonia> b0tz: you've said it multiple times and your advertising it with CAPTIAL LETTERS, stop it
<NickyJ101> pause: I know some do, im not sure if you can do anything about it, did it have it with a previous version? cause then it might be alsa over sampling
<Khanz> @ExtremeDevilz It'l Work
<ExtremeDevilz> so just normal transfer
<Khanz> why not use wubi?
<Laibeus_Lord> I use aria2c as downloader. Then use .metalink. That way parts I got from direct-download also gets seeded on the torrent.
<ExtremeDevilz> or I need universal USB installer
<g0tcha> hmm new ubuntu copies files and stuff while setting up th elanguage and adding the new user and so on?
<g0tcha> thats kinda cool
<ExtremeDevilz> or I need universal USB installer??
<NickyJ101> ExtremeDevilz: you eill need to extract onto USB or use wubi to create it
<Dr_Willis> g0tcha:  it starts installing.. then asks quetions. :)
<Khanz> Yes
<pause> NickyJ101: i installed this version from the "bottom" no upgrade or anything just a complete wipe
<Khanz> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<Khanz> http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<ExtremeDevilz> wubi
<Khanz> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  wubi is for installing ubuntu 'inside' windows. I dont reccomend wubi.
<g0tcha> Dr_Willis, thats very nice
<leila1> sacarlson: no. exclusion means: a range ip of ip scoe can not allocated by machine with dhcp (that range are reserved to allocated it manulally or dont allocated0
<NickyJ101> pause: ok, from experience it is not fixable unless you downgrade, but no support, look for a driver for your audio card, that might help alsa
<sniperjo_> how can i test if packet routing is working?
<ExtremeDevilz> I want to install from my PSP
<skep> hey, I can't boot my computer, I tried with a old ubuntu live cd so see if it's a software or hardware problem... it seems to be hardware sine the live cd won't boot either, could someone help me and see if there's something to interpret from this: http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9125/img20101010125830.jpg
<ikonia> ExtremeDevilz: try it then
<pause> NickyJ101: thx
<Khanz> @ExtremeDevilz: Use http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe to instal lit to your psp
<ExtremeDevilz> need install USB Flash Driver
<NickyJ101> ExtremeDevilz: ?? you want to install onto your USB, Khanz has link i was about to post
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  Huh? theres numrous ways to make a 'usb installer' from the iso files..
<ExtremeDevilz> kk guys
<skep> anyone?
<chilli0> Hello , when does the full release of 10.10 come out?
<ikonia> chilli0: it's out now
<Khanz> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Khanz> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are  only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<chilli0> ikonia, Torrent availbe?
<zork> update-manager is still not showing new release for me :(
<ikonia> chilli0: yup
<chilli0> ikonia, Wicked , thanks.
<erUSUL> !torrents > chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0, please see my private message
<Khanz> !torernts > Khanz
<skep> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/9125/img20101010125830.jpg    heeelp!
<chrissharp123> zork: you can download the iso and reinstall (just move your /home to an external drive and move it back after the install)
<Khanz> !torrents > Khanz
<ubottu> Khanz, please see my private message
<ExtremeDevilz> wtf
<chid> hey does anyone know how well GMA500 works on 10.10
<chid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/#Drivers%20installation
<Low_enduser> !torrents > Low_enduser
<ubottu> Low_enduser, please see my private message
<chid> seems to indicate that it's not that good :)
<ExtremeDevilz> Universal dont have Ubuntu 10.10 link
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  10.10 came out TODAY... so
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  you can always download the iso, then point the tool to it.
<NickyJ101> skep: how old ur pc?
<skep> pretty new
<NickyJ101> skep: did you download before official release or after the official release (and when available not official release)
<skep> motherboard, memory, psu are the oldest, maybe 1,5 years
<WXZ> why aren't partitions numbered chronologically?
<WXZ> I have partition #1 and #5 for some reason, but no 2, 3, or 4
<Khanz> @WXZ Arent they named?
<Gadwil-Office> Anyone know of the Torrents have gone live yet?  I have them in my que but no Seeds or Peers.
<skep> NickyJ101: I'm actually running windows, but to figure out if it's a software or hardware problem I tried an old ubuntu live cd
<saiyo> test
<erUSUL> WXZ: 5 is a logical partition inside an extended one
<NickyJ101> WXZ: so it easier to add more later
<moetunes> WXZ:  sounds like you have an extended partition with those in it
<WXZ> so if it wasn't an extended partition
<arif-ali> Hi, I have been using preseed for 9.10, 10.04. which worked fine, but the same preseed hasn't quite worked in 10.10. the installer asks me for a mirror, does anyone have any ideas?
<skep> and that came up, so it's a hardware problem, so I just want to know if u can see what hardware
<g0tcha> hmm tried to installed it on a vm right now before i upgrade to 10.10 and its froozen on the "syste is going down for reboot NOW!" after the installation
<WXZ> if I had none extended
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:  time to check out the wiki pages on 'disk partitions' 1-4 = primaries, 5+ can be logicals in an extended.
<Laibeus_Lord> Gadwil-Office, it is up
<NickyJ101> skep: ok, try that, are you trying to get 32-bit of 64-bit
<WXZ> no, I get it Dr_Willis
<erUSUL> WXZ: 1 2 3 4 are reserved for primary/extended partitions 5-n for logical ones
<WXZ> you can only have 4 primary yada yada
<skep> NickyJ101: that screen is of a ubuntu 7 live cd
<ExtremeDevilz> you guys are on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Gadwil-Office> Thanks laibeus, Now to figure out why I can't get it.
<Dr_Willis> WXZ:   dont forget that with Grub numbnering some times it starts counting at 0 :)
<NickyJ101> skep: right, not too sure, can that computer load any other os?
<skep> NickyJ101: im just trying to figure out if it's the graphic card, or memory cards, or motherboard and so on
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  many of us are.
<skep> NickyJ101: nope
<ExtremeDevilz> are you a developer dr ?
<Dr_Willis> ExtremeDevilz:  No.
<Gadwil-Office> Force starting the 32bit version worked, but 64 still won't work.
<zebrac> not all, i stick with lucid we're trying to install the new release
<Laibeus_Lord> Gadwil-Office, try to get the .metalink file and use a downloader that can read it.  .metalink files pulls from torrent and direct-downloads (with seeding back to torrent if you're connected)
<NickyJ101> skep: Not really too sure from that as I'm not a kernel developer and not really that good on boot codes, will send round though
<dwarder> damn it, new version
<dwarder> today?
<dwarder> final?
<Laibeus_Lord> yes dwarder
<cablop> how to install a tar.gz in ubuntu? it is an ime, so i need for it to work nicely with ibux
<dwarder> Laibeus_Lord: is it hard to upgrade?
<cablop> ibus
<NickyJ101> dwarder: yes Maverick Meerkat final release was launched today, your ubuntu updater should get it
<skep> NickyJ101: thx a lot, maybe u know of someone I can talk to? that's good with boot codes?
<fagan> wow 1539 people in here
<NickyJ101> skep: not too sure, will have a look but no promises, type some of the codes into google for some help
<Gadwil-Office> laibeus, I went and re-downloaded the torrent, now it is downloading fine.
<Laibeus_Lord> dwarder, that I can not say. I always fresh install.  I back-up my files first before doing a fresh install
<erUSUL> skep: you should do a bug report against the kernel and attach the image ( take a larger image that includes the full screen =
<ssn> i keep the home partition
<ssn> :D
<NickyJ101> dwarder: tell me what method you want and I'll help you through it, not hard
<Laibeus_Lord> Gadwil-Office, ah cool :D welcome to the seed
<skep> erUSUL: how do you do a bug report against the kernel?
<erUSUL> !bugs | skep
<ubottu> skep: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NickyJ101> sorry if i give slow responses, got about 20 or so private chats each with their own problems
<uLinux> need to make backup of some config files ie SSH
<Gadwil-Office> I am not stupid enough to use the FTP, it is alwasy super-slow on release weekends, plus torrents I can give back.
<dwarder> NickyJ101: where can i see changelog?
<dwarder> NickyJ101: should i upgrade?
<erUSUL> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<NickyJ101> dwarder: depends, what version you on now?
<ganeshran> if i close the upgrade while files are downloading, will it being from where it left off?
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: are you doing through update manager?
<sacarlson> leila1: can't you just make the ip range not a part of the range of  that you do pass out in dhcp?
<b0tz> fast p2p and webseed based download for 10.10 -  32 BIT 10.10 http://burnbit.com/torrent/156841/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_i386_iso - 64bit http://burnbit.com/torrent/156840/ubuntu_10_10_desktop_amd64_iso
<dwarder> NickyJ101: Linux Name 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:26:08 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: yes
<Gadwil-Office> Thanks ubottu.
<b0tz> ;p;
<_kroson_> people what is utouch for?
<b0tz> Ahahahah
<b0tz> wrong person ikonia
<b0tz> im just trying to help
<Naznaz> ikonia, that was the wrong guy ;D
<b0tz> just get off my back
<george__> if i upgrade to maverick am i going to lose my settings and files?
<ikonia> b0tz: I've told you to stop
<NickyJ101> dwarder: that the kernal, not the actual version. The new is 10.10, what is yours, 10.4
<chrissharp123> lucid should *not* prompt for upgrade automatically as far as I understand it
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: you can't stop update manager once it has started
<A-KO> So does Ubuntu have a regularly-scheduled security release timeframe? Or are security patches just released whenever? Is there a ML one could subscribe to? I don't usually check my server every single day so being notified when a security release is pushed would be nice.
<Super_Roach> why?
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: if i shut down my computer or net connection dies?
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: if it is still downloading though, you can unplug from internet and it will just say fail, delete the download and start again
<Super_Roach> (as in why won't lucid prompt for an auto update)
<aeon-ltd> ganeshran: no, i highly don't reccommend shorting the update to prevent corruption of files
<erUSUL> A-KO: security patches just released  whenever
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: it will say failed and start all over again
<neyo> hi guys, ever since i update my notebook through online updated from karmic to lucid, its very frequent that my window borders dosen't appear, sometimes they does and some times not
<ganeshran> aeon-ltd: its actually not started yet. still downloadig the packages
<zebrac> get your download in seattle http://d35x5jwfquk1wr.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-1386.iso
<cablop> :(
<dwarder> NickyJ101: You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<ikonia> zebrac: please don't spam links randomlly
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: bummer I need to go out for some work
<cablop> how to port a package back to lucid?
<ikonia> cablop: thats not a small task
<fagan> Everyone in here should be tweeting to get ubuntu as a trending topic :)
<NickyJ101> dwarder: yes, I do but what version are you on (updating later today to assist others with this)
<george__> if i upgrade to maverick am i going to lose my settings and files?
<erUSUL> cablop: from maverick ? ask the backports team?
<dwarder> NickyJ101: i copied this :)
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: leave it running???
<dwarder> NickyJ101: from my help
<aeon-ltd> george__: through what method?
<dwarder> NickyJ101: so it is me :)
<erUSUL> george__: no; if everything goes well
<cablop> erUSUL: ah! thanks...
<oCean> george__: backups are always a wise idea
<abhifx> how can i change my computer's name?
<NickyJ101> dwarder: oh right.... ok see. You can update, but 10.04 supports updates for a lot longer, if you get 10.10 you will need to do an update every so often, but update is worth it. Much more efficient
<Khanz> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<erUSUL> !hostname | abhifx
<ubottu> abhifx: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: my usual updates begin downloading packages from where they left off
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: are the version upgrades different?
<erUSUL> Khanz: please investigate with the bot in private. /msg ubottu factoid
<cablop> erUSUL: it is an IME for chinese, so i'm unwilling to try to create it from scratch usint the chinese help and risking to mess my ibus... also not willing to move from the LTS... not yet
<abhifx> erUSUL: thanks
<zebrac> for those of you who wants to experiment.. don't make an upgrade... instead install it side by side with your old release so you can see the difference.
<dwarder> NickyJ101: so i just run updater and that's all?
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: yeah, but my net drops out and so updates are harder, how do you mean the version upgrades?
<clone`KillaloT> When i am searching for the upgrade in the update manager i get a GPG error for http://kondr.ic.cz luced release, which says that the following public key could not be verified: Ubuntu 10.10 NO_PUBKEY 2FBEE62ECCDC2A15
<ganeshran> NickyJ101: i mean from 10.04 to 10.10
<skep> erUSUL: but I can't run ubuntu-bug since I can't even boot
<NickyJ101> dwarder: that's the theory, if it sees it then easy, let me know if for whatever reason it doesn't give you that option
<ganeshran> download servers are crawling. i am downloading at 69 kbps
<ganeshran> :(
<andrew1358> Jk
<erUSUL> skep: :S i see they have made it harder and harder to do a bug report directly in launchpad ... let me dig a little
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  20% done via torrents. :)  maxing out my connection
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: that why i say let it continue, it will not get much quicker for a few days
<ashiswin> i cant seem to upgrade my ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10
<Dr_Willis> I alwasy upgrade a day or 2 befor release. then wait a week.
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: how much are you seeding?
<NickyJ101> dwarder: did it work?
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  a whoppng 4k/s :)
<dwarder> NickyJ101: thank you
<Super_Roach> ashiswin, how are you trying to update?
<zebrac> as what people says on facebook.. servers are fully booked
<NickyJ101> dwarder: ok, happy meekat
<aeon-ltd> heh, its funny that this is the one problem ubuntu will always have as long as it stays in a set release cycle rather than rolling release
<Dr_Willis> ganeshran:  oh wait - its up to 10 now.
<ganeshran> Dr_Willis: I am on ADSL so seeding at max makes it way tooo slow
<_kroson_> ashiswin: whats the problem with upgrading for you?
<drcooper> just installed maverick
<ashiswin> well
<ashiswin> i'm usin update manager
<drcooper> but i get gpg errors for maverick-updates and maverick-security
<cablop> i don't get the meaning of the LTS if the subsequent releases make them obsolete
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ashiswin> and it always dies when its calculating changes when setting software channels
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: torrents will get quicker, but you need to wai for enough to start hosting
<dwarder> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  you dont need to upgrade to this release.. you can also go LTS to LTS..
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  and skip over the in between
<cablop> yes, but... obsolesence
<drcooper> i get gpg errors for maverick-updates and maverick-security
<NickyJ101> cablop: Ubuntu 8.04 still supported
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  is a vague term...
<raven> how to install anything on damnsmallinux? (yum/apt-get not found)
<cablop> yes and running it makes you feel in teh past, hehe :P
<drcooper> i get gpg errors for maverick-updates and maverick-security
<shauno> cablop: 6 months old is not obsolete
<erUSUL> raven: ask a DSL channel
<Dr_Willis> raven:  read the homepage/docs for that disrto.. its not ubuntu.
<drcooper> bad SIGN
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/fix-nopubkey-error-for-extras-ubuntu.html
<cablop> shauno, when you are stuck with an old browser, old openoffice and so on... yes it it
<zebrac> raven this is not a dsl forum.. 8-)
<NickyJ101> cablop: so update it
<cablop> lol
<uLinux> when upgrading Ubuntu do i need to delete partitions or can I just format all partitions except for /home and swap?
<cablop> this is my point... :)
<NickyJ101> cablop: if you have the LTS, then it only one version behind everything else, and everything a point update (like 3.1.1 to 3.1.2)
<anon_> Maybe a stupid question, but when I try to upgrade I get this message: "This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release."
<jxjl> good morning, I m trying new ubuntu netbook. Is there any way, how to install classic netbook interface in 10.10?
<anon_> Is it safe to upgrade?
<Codewolf> afternoon/morning all, just a quick question, does anyone know the status of the archives as i am getting 'unable to connect' errors to gb.archive.ubuntu
<cablop> uLinux: depends in your 'upgrade'method
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: yes, you only need enough for / to install
<erUSUL> cablop: you can mitigate some of those things with a few selected ppa/backports getting "the best of both worlds?"
<tsimpson> anon_: it's possible that the mirror hasn't been fully updated yet
<NickyJ101> anon_: yep, let me know if you need assistance
<Dr_Willis> jxjl:  i think there is.. but i dont use it any more..  check the package manager
<nigelb> Codewolf: some mirrors are still syncing and may not be up-to-date
<sam_sam> can one write a c++ program for 2 fixed platforms .. say windows vista and linux ?
<cablop> er
<anon_> tsimpson, Ok I see.
<cablop> erUSUL: yep
<uLinux> cablop: i have a separate partition for /home
<cablop> erUSUL: but this is more like workaround
<jpds> nigelb: No, gb.archive is slightly overloaded.
<Codewolf> nigelb: thanks
<erUSUL> sam_sam: use a cross platform framework? Qt claims to be one
<maakri> @uLinux: you can keep /home and swap and just reinstall on your / partition
<shauno> cablop: if you think a 6 month old browser is obselete, then you're probably not the target market for LTS
<tsimpson> sam_sam: as long as you use standand C++ or a toolkit like Qt or GTK+
<anon_> NickyJ101, thanks.
<jpds> Codewolf: It's a bit loaded at the moment, try again in a few minutes.
<ljsoftnet> can someone point me to the URL for boot plymouth fix?
<uLinux> maakri: yeah that's what i want to do.. but about swap.. better to format?
<NickyJ101> anon_: open update manager, click on settings and change distribution download from LTS to normal
<NickyJ101> anon_: open update manager, click on settings and change distribution download from LTS to normal
<uLinux> should i format swap area?
<NickyJ101> anon_: open update manager, click on settings and change distribution download from LTS to normal
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  No newed to reformat swap if it exists
<maakri> uLinux: yeah, if you want. makes no difference. just keep the /home partition untouched
<uLinux> :)
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: no need, you can use the same swap partition
<cablop> in my opinion an LTS would be the default source of libraries to build future releases so to poprt back will be simple, also, that orce developers to bring fully finished and polished applications to LTS world and to improve them in subsequent versions
<NickyJ101> anon_: open update manager, click on settings and change distribution download from LTS to normal
<uLinux> ty
<Codewolf> jpds: thought as much, was just trying to do my daily update for my testing server :P
<ganeshran> which is the next LTS?
<anon_> NickyJ101, I just did. thanks
<simpleblue> is it possible to join the release party page?
<NickyJ101> anon_: sorry for jargon, pc went a bit slow then....
<erUSUL> !party > simpleblue
<ubottu> simpleblue, please see my private message
<Codewolf> jpds: wierd thing is i'm getting a 'ping' response :P
<simpleblue> thanks
<Lcawte> Me upgrade keeps failing, at aroundsql things. Do I need to stop my lamp server (desktop ubuntu) first?
<Codewolf> hence the query
<NickyJ101> ganeshran: will be a 12.xx
<jpds> Codewolf: ping != HTTPd.
<sam_sam> erUSUL:,tsimpson: ty, thats exactly my Q is .. Qt can be used to make cross platform programs ?and if i have to use OS specific library/header files (eg. system.h)what are the things that are neededs to take care ?
<Codewolf> jpds: true that
<simpleblue> thank you so much!!!
<simpleblue> :D
<Gryllida> I'm on 10.04, how do I upgrade to 10.10?
<Gryllida> Is it stable?
<jxjl> Dr_Willis: there is only light 2D version, but not full classic UNR, is there any PPA or source upgraded (compatible) for 10.10?
<Lcawte> Gryllida: it was released today.. You running desktop edition?
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: open update manager, and check for updates
<travkin> lol, it was released today, and you are asking about stability :D
<Adam1213> in ubunutu 10.10 how do i fix the colour of the cpu  scaling monitor
<Adam1213> its not readable atm
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: let us know of any issues
<erUSUL> sam_sam: you will have to ask further questions in another forum ... maybe #c++ ? or a qt channel
<Codewolf> ooh thats a point forgot 10.10. was released today
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: yes it is the final release so stable
<BeatBoxBudgie> There's a spelling mistake on the 10.10 description page.
<erUSUL> BeatBoxBudgie: #ubuntu-webpage
<BeatBoxBudgie> thanks
<BeatBoxBudgie> erUSUL: that room is empty :/
<zetheroo1> what did I miss?
<erUSUL> BeatBoxBudgie: :S
<Codewolf> right, thanks for your help people :)
<Adam1213> in ubunutu 10.10 how can i change the text colour of the CPU Frequency Scaling monitor on the panel  - currently the colour makes it impossible to read
 * Codewolf out
<uLinux> currently Disk Utility shows this "WARNING: The partition is misaligned by 1024 bytes. This may result in very poor performance. Repartitioning is suggested." it's my extended /home partition. Repartioning means i should resize it or format etc?
<erUSUL> BeatBoxBudgie: is #ubuntu-website sorry
<matt__> I am excited!:D
<BeatBoxBudgie> Thanks
<zetheroo1> is it out yet? :P
<maakri> yes
<matt__> not in tassie:P
<maakri> it has been for a while
<erUSUL> uLinux: recreate the partition ( maybe moving it in gparted does the trick really dunno)
<zetheroo1> maakri: yeah ... just teasin'
<matt__> Surely it hasnt properly been released yet
<maakri> lol
<maakri> cool
<zxd> hi
<zxd> hi
<KeithWeisshar> why isn't there a dvd iso for ubuntu 10.10?
<maakri> uLinux:  but make sure you backup you /home before you try resizing
<matt__> there is
<zetheroo1> KeithWeisshar: it's not that big
<matt__> i have link
<zetheroo1> !?
<zxd> do nfs options in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf  work with nfs4?
<Gryllida>  < Gryllida> I'm on 10.04, how do I upgrade to 10.10?  < NickyJ101> Gryllida: open update manager, and check for updates <- I just did, restarted, still on 10.04
<Gryllida> ...
<Adam1213> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/640153 :(
<Gryllida> Lcawte, yes I am running desktop edition
<KeithWeisshar> is the wubi installer compatible with windows 7
<aldin> what is keyboard combination for printing specific windows, "Alt + Prt Scr" doesnt work
<zebrac> coz its only aprrox. 693 mb. apps package were not included unlike ultimate edition.
<sam_sam> erUSUL:ty :) .. one more question ..maybe will be asked there too .. i get an error while compiling a simple program (= "hello world" ) >>"No valid Qt version set. Set one in Tools/Options " when i checked there, there was "autodetect " like option and not like qt3/qt4 .. how do i fix ?
<matt__> It obviously hasnt been uploaded to DM yet
<hid3> Gryllida: maybe you need update-manager -d?
<KeithWeisshar> windows 7 has a hidden system reserved partition?
<erUSUL> uLinux: resizing wont help becouse that wont move the beggining of the partition
<cupis> Gryllida, run update-manager, change the settings to allow non-LTS version, then close and run update-manager -d
<maakri> is there any performance loss if i run a 32 bit os on a 64 bit arch. ??????
<Gryllida> hid3: yes! doing.
<Gryllida> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release =
<Gryllida> ***
<Gryllida> This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release.
<chrissharp123> Gryllida: 10.04 should not automatically prompt to upgrade - it's an LTS
<Gryllida> Do not install it on production machines.
<Gryllida> ?
<FloodBot1> Gryllida: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KeithWeisshar> i have 12gb of ram, do i need the 64-bit version?
<erUSUL> maakri: depends on the app
<Gryllida> is it stable?
<erUSUL> KeithWeisshar: yes
<ewook> maakri: for sure, you don't gain anything at least.
<erUSUL> sam_sam: really dunno; again ask in a qt channel
<chrissharp123> Gryllida: if stability is your main concern, stick with what you have, then upgrade in a month or so (IMHO)
<maakri> erUSUL: im talking about the OS itself. will the OS be laggy?
<hid3> hours ago it becamestable
<erUSUL> maakri: no
<sam_sam> erUSUL:ok ty
<matt__> erusul
<cupis> Gryllida, it is released today and is stable, but it is not a "Long Term Support" version, so "only" 18 months of support
<matt__> no it wont
<maakri> ok cool
<maakri> thanks
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a link to known issues?
<aldin> what is keyboard combination for "Make a screenshot of current window.", "Alt + Print Screen" doesnt work anymore
<uLinux> maakri: i wont to anything i dont see/feel any problem with my HDD
<bekks> It works for me.
<Gryllida> cupis: is it stable?
<uLinux> erUSUL: but if i delete the other partitions they could align with /home partition?
<erUSUL> uLinux: aligning partitions is important for performance in raid lvm set ups
<Gryllida> as in, what is the official latest stable version here now?
<erUSUL> uLinux: if it is a normal partition i would not bother
<VampiricPadraig> yes Gryllida
<uLinux> erUSUL: yeah it is
<NickyJ101> ok am back after short network issue, any issues with trying to download / update?
<Gryllida> ok
<VampiricPadraig> 10.10 is stable
<Tanvir> Hello I'm upgrading lucid to maverick now, will it cause any loss of my data on home folder?
<perlsyntax> 10.10 is out yes!!
<chrissharp123> KeithWeisshar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Known Issues
<travkin> Tanvir, no
<magnetron> Tanvir: depends on how you install it
<chrissharp123> Tanvir: you should always back up before upgrading
<ugliefrog> in just a few moments i will be installing a frsh 10.10 as soon as cd finishes burning
<NickyJ101> Tanvir: if you do it via update manager then no
<Tanvir> magnetron, My home folder is not in another drive.
<magnetron> Tanvir: how will you upgrade?
<Tanvir> NickyJ101, yes, I'm downloading via upgrade manager.
<uLinux> erUSUL: when i installed i chose swap size first then root then home all extended. is this ok?
<maakri> Tanvir: then its fine
<Tanvir> It said new version is available and I click on upgrade.
<aftertaf> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<magnetron> Tanvir: then it will keep the home partition and your personal application settings.
<erUSUL> uLinux: yes
<_kroson_> Tanvir: you wont loose your data :)
<aldin> (01:50:45 PM) aldin: what is keyboard combination for "Make a screenshot of current window.", "Alt + Print Screen" doesnt work anymore
<aldin> for those interested you have to make it yourself, it seems imposible to have Alt + Print, if you set some other combination it works... looks like bug to me :)
<maakri> !join
<Tanvir> Oh, I am then safe now. I hoped so, so I took the risk. Now I know, it's not a risk. :)
<TiK> I love ubuntu
<NickyJ101> Tanvir: yep it fine that way, only issue is if you did it via a cd
<NickyJ101> TiK: welcome to the club
<TiK> ive been running 10.10 for months
<TiK> :D
<coz_> hey guys... anyone know if the maverick minimal cd is  available yet?
<NickyJ101> wow these servers are getting busy
<hid3> All CDs are availavle YET
<jpds> NickyJ101: Yes, they are doing their job.
<Slick0201> NickyJ101, the download servers?
<TiK> coz: and you can't check because...?
<NickyJ101> coz_: not sure, normally they are an added extra and the last iso to be built
<Tanvir> Thanks to all of you. Wish all the best.
<coz_> NickyJ101,  yeah I cant find it any where yet
<NickyJ101> slick0201: yep for the update manager, oddly the raw iso servers not looking too strained
<jumr> 爽死来
<Gryllida> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gryllida> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Slick0201> NickyJ101, well, they prepare for this sort of thing... they're gonna get hammered for the next 4-5 days
<Gryllida> http://s2.kimag.es/share/10589115.png aren't any longer available if I update from 10.04 to 10.10, should I?
<NickyJ101> anyone having any issues downloading or updating to 10.10
<Gryllida> NickyJ101: ^^^^
<Gryllida> LOL
<NickyJ101> Slick0201: I know, have been helping out a little bit
<Gryllida> these are mine
<uLinux> what's the purpose of making a /boot partition?
<uLinux> for boot
<jpds> coz_: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<aeon-ltd> uLinux: to store grub
<hid3> I like keeping everything in / , making separate partitions as /data and/or /backups
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: they have mostly been incorporated into other packages, you should be able to request it not to delete them at the end
<hid3> depends on the type of the system I'm setting up
<coz_> jpds,   yeah but that is  64 bit
<jpds> coz_: installer-i386 ?
<hid3> ;-)
<yassine> hi everyone
<teleri> how do i add icons to 10.10's luncher?
<NickyJ101> jpds: the link you gave was for a 64bit version, not the 32bit (i386)
<aeon-ltd> hid3: meh i'd say for ubuntu, given its set release schedule, to just have / /home /swap partitions, just if anything goes wrong its easier to wipe / and fresh install
<asdcaiod> How do you install java?
<jpds> NickyJ101: Read my message, after that.
<asdcaiod> Under ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> jpds  yes  I would like to use the minimal 32 bit
<aeon-ltd> !java | asdcaiod
<ubottu> asdcaiod: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Adam1213> asdcaiod: iced tea
<chrissharp123> NickyJ101: you can use an alternative mirror to download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<jpds> coz_: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<NickyJ101> jpds: right, no have not seen one yet
<hid3> Use my mirror, mine is almost idling ;-)
<uLinux> this means i started installing with a Logical partition right  /dev/sda1   *           1      121602   976760833    5  Extended
<KeithWeisshar> are there more packages in the dvd version of ubuntu
<teleri> how do i add icons to 10.10's luncher?
<coz_> I believe the partner repositories have sun java on maverick at lest  it did last week
<teleri> how do i add icons to 10.10's launcher?
<NickyJ101> chrissharp123: download going fine now, got it on 2/3, just third is queueing like all others, prefer not using cd's if i can help it
<jforman> hi all. i am trying to install 10.10 via usb stick. i create the install disk using the 'startup disk creator' in my already running 10.04 box and when trying to boot the usb key get "error in configuration file" from syslinux. is there something wrong i am doing here?
<chrissharp123> NickyJ101: great
<uLinux> "Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary"
<moetunes> KeithWeisshar:  no - just language packs
<NickyJ101> chrissharp123: sorry, 2nd of 3rd pc
<asdcaiod> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<chrissharp123> NickyJ101: rock on!
<henrik__> i upgraded my ubuntu 10.04 server to ubuntu server 10.10 by the sudo do-release-upgrade. after the installation is done my system after reboot everytime says that a system reboot is required?
<aeon-ltd> 1/part
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version include desktop, server and text-mode on one disc
<chrissharp123> KeithWeisshar: "Don't be confused, even though DVDs can hold far more data than the typical Ubuntu CD, the main benefit of the DVD downloads is to get access to all of the available language packs"
<chrissharp123> KeithWeisshar: from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<KeithWeisshar> can ubuintu be installed to a usb flash drive
<henrik__> KeithWeisshar: yes
<Alan> Hmmm, the installer is consistently failing for me :(
<Alan> I've checked the MD5SUM of the CD image
<KeithWeisshar> can the usb flash drive only have one partition
<chrissharp123> Alan: error messages?
<NickyJ101> KeithWeisshar: just more language, and yes it can be on usb
<Alan> I've used the USB startup disk creator in ubuntu Lucid to put it on USB drive
<Adam1213> KeithWeisshar: yes
<NickyJ101> KeithWeissahr: why do you need more than one usb partition?
<KeithWeisshar> one for swap
<coz_> KeithWeisshar,  the minimal install cd ... has all of the ubuntu versions...server...kubuntu  edubuntu etc etc  ...it simply downloads the files during install instead of having them on the cd /dvd
<Alan> chrissharp123: [Errno5] Input/output error "... blah blah often due to faulty disk blah..."
<NickyJ101> Alan: you trying to install via CD?
<Alan> NickyJ101: no, USB, the machine doesn't have a CD drive
<KeithWeisshar> where is the minimal install cd that has all ubuntu versions
<KeithWeisshar> and downloads them during install
<NickyJ101> Alan: does your BIOS support USB boot?
<matt__> I want it!
<matt__> I wish they would jsut get it to me for cryin gout loud lol
<Alan> NickyJ101: yes, every other OS i've installed on this machine has been using USB
<Adam1213> Alan try again / check your usb
<Alan> NickyJ101: it's not the machine for certain, it may be the USB drive (i'm going to try another one)
<Adam1213> maybe your usb is now screwed
<KeithWeisshar> coz, do you have a link to the minimal install cd that has all of the ubuntu versions?
<weeman> Trying to install 10+ distros on HD each booted by Grub1  title Empty @ hda1 chainloader (hd0,0)+1  and so on. Problem "Error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist"
<chrissharp123> Alan: agreeing with Adam1213 - sounds like a bad USB
<weeman> I am following the JustLinux Saikee tutorial are newer distros broken for grub1 ?
<NickyJ101> alan: ok.
<maurer_1> weeman: Curiosity, why are you using grub1?
<yassine> hi folks, my HP laptop does not reconize the ac adaptor when pluged in what could be the reason?
<Alan> chrissharp123: yeah, that's surprising, i've done many linux and windows installs off this USB drive...
<nebula_>  10.10 release show up as an update in "software updates" of my ubuntu install
<nebula_> ?
<chrissharp123> KeithWeisshar: scroll up :-) - 07:59 < jpds> coz_: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<NickyJ101> alan: try formatting your usb before putting os on it to help clear errors
<Adam1213> yassine: cord not in enough
<Adam1213> bios
<Alan> NickyJ101: i always do
<ashiswin> i cant seem to upgrade my ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10
<helpy> hello
<ashiswin> it always dies when its calculating changes when setting software channels
<NickyJ101> yassine: does your pc show any signs of charging, or is it just ubuntu
<helpy> i have ubuntu 10.04 and i cant connect to wpa or wpa2 network
<yassine> Adam1213, it is
<coz_> ashiswin,   in terminal   sudo update-manager -d   << yes?
<NickyJ101> alan: hmm, you put USB launcher on through Lucid yes?
<Alan> NickyJ101: yeah
<taomaster> hey i have 10.10 rc  do i need to reinstall 4 today's release?
<helpy> i have tried all forums and apparently no one has the solution for it
<erUSUL> helpy: what wifi chip ?
<ashiswin> no coz_ i i use the normal update manager
<helpy> b43 4401 i think
<maurer_1> coz_, ashiswin: Shouldn't be necessary any more, as 10.10 is released now.
<Guest11367> can someone help me i cant get my microphone working with flash apps
<helpy> will check again erUSUL
<NickyJ101> yassine: your internal psu might be fried, happened to mine, contact manufacturer
<ashiswin> i just open update manager
<helpy> bcm 4311
<yassine> NickyJ101, nothing under ubuntu but in win* its showing all the progress of charging
<ashiswin> and run it
<smoo> taomaster, no, you dont need to
<ashiswin> but it doesnt work
<coz_> maurer_1,  which shouldnt be necessary?
<maurer_1> coz_: Running with -d, or running it manuall
<maurer_1> *manually
<chrissharp123> helpy: have you installed 'bcmwl-kernel-source'?
<NickyJ101> yassine: ok, but your pc does charge under ubuntu, just ubuntu not reporting it charging
<erUSUL> helpy: « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » while connected to internet via wire. then reboot
<yassine> NickyJ101, i have a dv7 what is the psq ?
<maurer_1> -d is only required before the next deal is released.
<taomaster> ok thanks smoo
<coz_> maurer_1,  are you saying update manager will list the upgrade?? let me check here
<helpy> ofcourse. wifi is working with unsecure networks
<yassine> NickyJ101, correct
<chrissharp123> helpy: listen to erUSUL :-)
<smoo> taomaster, just try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickyJ101> alan: not too sure really, could be a usb issue, you don't have a USB CD drive?
<helpy> i have installed it erUSUL
<dca> can someone help me i cant get my microphone working with flash apps
<helpy> my wifi IS working.
<helpy> its just it cant connect to wpa networks
<helpy> in university without security it works fine
<NickyJ101> yassine: ok, not too sure, I'm helping with download issues, look at forums or post a bug in launchpad
<Alan> NickyJ101: no, i don't have a USB CD drive
<Kosonome> helpy, you have a router?
<helpy> at home yea
<NickyJ101> dca: right click on Flash app, then click properties
<helpy> dlink
<NickyJ101> Alan: haha, would be wishful, ok.
<chrissharp123> taomaster: smoo - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will not install the new release - it just upgrades all packages
<ashiswin> i'm trying a manual apdate
<Alan> NickyJ101: yeah, this is going to pretty annoying if USB installs don't actually work...
<gianni> ho un problema con l'installazione del microfono della webcam...ho ubuntu 10.04 e la webcan è microsoft
<smoo> chrissharp123, he's using the rc, so he just needs latest patches
<erUSUL> !it | gianni
<ubottu> gianni: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<azm> please how is called stock bittorrent client in ubuntu ?
<chrissharp123> smoo: ah - my mistake :-)
<Slick0201> azm, transmission
<erUSUL> azm: transmission
<cupis> azm, transmission
<NickyJ101> Alan: they should work, since USB launch is same files as cd, just extracted and stored with extra autorun and boot files
<Kosonome> try setting wpa2 there, with both tkip and aes
<azm> thank you all :)
 * erUSUL wins
<TiK> chrissharp123: you need the -d optioni think
<arturaz> hello. How do I add a dir to system path?
<helpy> any ideas ?
<NickyJ101> alan: you trying to get 32bit desktop I assume?
<Kosonome> helpy, try setting wpa2 with both tkip and aes
<chrissharp123> TiK: yep
<taomaster> smoo i guess i'm ok nothing happened
<Alan> NickyJ101: yeah, that's what I thought...  since nobody knows of any issues here i'm going to first assume that my cheapo USB drive is screwed
<helpy> now what is that
<dca> nicky101: done
<erUSUL> chrissharp123: make sure you have normal in System>Admin>Software sources... third tab ( updates ) and not LTs only
<Alan> NickyJ101: 64-bit desktop
<NickyJ101> Please note, UK servers are very high at the moment
<ikonia> NickyJ101: do you have access to their bandwidth stats ?
<NickyJ101> Alan: it might have had enough of os transfers on it, they do stop
<Kosonome> helpy: ways of ciphers i guess :P
<uLinux> nice keyboard bug during install :)
<NickyJ101> ikonia: i get service messages telling me of issues
<helpy> on it Kosonome. stay tuned :)
<chrissharp123> erUSUL: I'm not trying to install :-) - I was trying to help smoo and taomaster and misunderstood the question
<drcooper> arturaz PATH=$PATH:/path/to/foldertobeadded
<ikonia> NickyJ101: from where?
<ikonia> NickyJ101: where are you getting an issue to tell you the UK servers are under load
<helpy> but that isnt the problem
<arturaz> drcooper, yeah, but in what file?
<NickyJ101> dca: good, some places ok, but loads in UK are high
<helpy> it should connect to wpa
<Alan> NickyJ101: I haven't had it that long, i know that flash drives get unrecoverable errors eventually because that's the way flash is, but i've not done anywhere near enough writes for that to be the case
<GregValheru> uLinux, what happens with the keyboard?
<drcooper> add it to .bashrc
<NickyJ101> ikonia: A friend of mine who is on task team in us
<drcooper> in ur home folder
<arturaz> drcooper, i need it system wide
<uLinux> GregValheru: i selected Portugal but it's showing Turksh
<uLinux> Turkish
<Kosonome> helpy: you have some strange character in your password? :P
<GregValheru> dang
<ikonia> NickyJ101: who ?
<drcooper> but only when u are logged in right
<drcooper> ?
<Kosonome> helpy: last time, that killed me
<helpy> not at home
<helpy> at a friends place we have this swedish ä
<helpy> but since i can write it, it should work on network also
<drcooper> azturaz if all users need that then add to /etc/bashrc
<NickyJ101> Alan: yeah, my personal choice is to always get a usb cd drive, or to get something more robust. A friend of mine got a 4GB CF drive a while ago with no issues as they are more stable
<helpy> it basically keeps trying to connect and in the end says cant connect
<brad_> hey, i'm about to install 1010 :-), so i'm going to move all my ext4 files over to an ntfs formated external usb disk, and then bring them back to ext4, should i be worried?
<drcooper> azturaz if only for u then add to home>.basrc
<drcooper> bashrc
<chrissharp123> brad_: that's the way I do it :-)
<Alan> NickyJ101: but a USB CD drive is bulky and of limited use
<uLinux> damn keyboard bug
<chrissharp123> brad_: the files don't know that they were created on ext4 or NTFS, so it's all good
<Kosonome> helpy: not sure then, i'm just new to ubuntu :P
<Alan> NickyJ101: pretty much the only thing i use CDs for is OS installs, and even then I don't any more
<NickyJ101> Alan: only uses to install onto his office netbook pc's and is robust it can survive multiple os writes
<Kosonome> helpy: wi-fi is working fine here
<dadrc> I'm trying to write a udev rule for my logitech headset, the one I've got (http://pastey.net/141380) works with udevadm test, but doesn't do anything with the real thing... any hints?
<ikonia> NickyJ101: please check your private message window
<ganeshran> man the download is taking forever
<ganeshran> :(
<POVaddct> chrissharp123: but permissions and special will not be preserved
<dca> nickyj101: i have tried to fix it in the settings but i couldnt
<Slick0201> helpy, are you using 32 or 64bit?
<uLinux> omg im stucked on keyboard settings
<uLinux> during install
<smoo> ganeshran, you should consider downloading via bit torrent
<POVaddct> chrissharp123: *special files
<Slick0201> the torrents are flying
<NickyJ101> ikonia: why does it matter
<NickyJ101> dca: what is the problem?
<ikonia> NickyJ101: because your making statements and I'm asking you who is giving you official information about the UK mirrors
<Kosonome> people, i just installed with a DVD with ubuntu 10.04, i just need to update ubuntu to get 10.10?
<dca> my microphone doesnt works with flash apps
<jrib> !upgrade | Kosonome
<ubottu> Kosonome: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Kosonome:  i would wait a few days and update. servers are going to be slow now.
<Kosonome> thanks :)
<uLinux> Ready when you are
<chrissharp123> POVaddct: mmm - good point - I have had some permission-related issues around that before...
<Dr_Willis> Kosonome:  you Could download a 10.10 iso via torrents if you wanted to.
<uLinux> stucked on "Ready when you are"
<NickyJ101> ikonia: look, I just give advice, someone tipped me that the UK servers were looking high from the Oxford server base, not sure who, does it really matter that much?
<olafur> The torrent is dl-ing really fast
<helpy> 32 bit slick
<uLinux> no Back or Foward button
<ikonia> NickyJ101: yes as if it's not official information please don't pass it out
<Kosonome> since its slow, i'll wait like Dr_Willis said
<ganeshran> olafur: what speed is it downloading?
<Kosonome> thanks for the info people
<NickyJ101> ikonia: and to be honest, i bet it is in high load as are most servers during any major release
<POVaddct> chrissharp123: another way would be to store the files in a tarball on the ntfs disk
<ikonia> NickyJ101: yes, I'm sure it is, but as I said, if it's not official please don't pass it out as fact
<Kosonome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes : They don't have upgrade to 10.04 to 10.10. :O
<chrissharp123> POVaddct: I think that's what I'll do when I get ready to upgrade next time
<Alan> wow, ok, that's impressive - trying to do a USB installer that time completely broke disk IO
<helpy> its really weird that i can connect on windows with wpa2 but not on linux
<chrissharp123> Alan: different USB? or the same one?
<NickyJ101> dca: ok, have you tried right clicking on the flash app, bring up settings?
<helpy> what was the command for firmware update again ?
<Dreaman> os[Linux 2.6.35-22-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 82.9% free] disk[Total: 591.0GB, 33.4% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<NickyJ101> alan: how did you find that out, does the disk no longer work at all?
<Dreaman> :P
<rainingsky> hello everyone.good morning.
<erUSUL> helpy: try installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<erUSUL> helpy: newer driver may help
<Stealth_> Hmm. My computer is slightly buggy and does not like being left on for to long. I have a 17 hour gparted operation left on my external HDD. Question is, is there any way I can suspend or reset the computer without damaging the external HDD?
<jrib> Kosonome: you should be able to upgrade with update manager (it should offer you an option for a new release)
<helpy> i have installed it already erSUL
<dca> nickyj101: yes i have
<rainingsky> in fact i am at night now.
<helpy> i have read all forums before i asked
<Stealth_> Because I doub its going to last for 17 more hours at all
<ganeshran> I should have waited for a couple of days before upgrading :(
<Kosonome> jrib: thanks ;3
<Raydiation> can anone link the torrent file here? the server is too slow atm
<helpy> does it require a restart to work ?
<helpy> because thats what i didnt do
<NickyJ101> dca: does your soundcard currently work in ubuntu?
<jrib> !torrents | Raydiation
<ubottu> Raydiation: Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Sethpalmo> Hello all! :)
<erUSUL> helpy: yes; that or reload the modules---
<NickyJ101> Raydiation: alot will be as people leach instead of seed
<helpy> like disabling and enabling network ?
<erUSUL> helpy: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb && sudo modprobe b43
<Sethpalmo> I got a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 when installing. I booted from a USB key, and there is no disc or partitions on step 4 of installation. :/
<ganeshran> guys will ubuntu work well on a asus eeepc?
<dca> i think yes, my mic works fine with other applications
<NickyJ101> ok giving my 3rd pc a 3rd attempt at getting 10.10
<Friar> how can I check the md5 sum of a 10.10 torrent? I want to make sure that I got it correctly.
<Krystyano> ki per storia cyber credibile? solo esperti e amanti dei dettagli
<helpy> FATAL: Module ssb is in use
<Sethpalmo> Have you any clue to allow me continuing the installation?
<uLinux> how can i report a bug
<chrissharp123> ganeshran: should be fine - use the netbook edition
<erUSUL> Friar: torrent clients already use "strong" checksumming ...
<erUSUL> !md5 | Friar but anyway
<ubottu> Friar but anyway: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Alan> chrissharp123: different USB drive
<chrissharp123> !it | Krystyano
<ubottu> Krystyano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<NickyJ101> uLinux: the ubuntu launchpad
<ganeshran> chrissharp123: Ok will do.
<olafur> up to 400 KB/s
<olafur> on my slow internet connection
<mattcodes> newb question, how much does a default ubuntu 10 desktop install stick to a hardware profile, if I just took the partition from a HP desktop and dd it on to a Dell laptop (along with setting up grub) it should just work? or is it anal about hardware and the holds onto the intial probing to dear death
<Alan> NickyJ101: erm, well, USB disk creator was on "finishing" and no other requests from my hard drive were getting fulfilled at all
<chrissharp123> Alan: are you sure your PC's HDD is in good working order?
<Raydiation> NickyJ101: ty
<Friar> thanks erUSUL, so it is most likely already fine because torrents check all the packages and make sure that they are complete?
<Kosonome> anyone have some experiencie with http://www.playonlinux.com/  to play? it's recommended use it, or it's better goes with cedega? :O
<Alan> chrissharp123: certain
<olafur> steady at 400 it's been ... finishing now in a total 15 mins
<Alan> chrissharp123: also, the CD image is on a network drive, not on this machine
<ikonia> mattcodes: should work, things like video cards can be fussy, keep in mind if you dd it you dd the partition table too and you could lose disk space
<NickyJ101> Alan: ahh, yes, IO looking dead
<Tdude> Anyone know if the 10.10 release supports the USB stick boot?
<Dr_Willis> mattcodes:  ive moved installs from one brand laptopp. to a radically newer/mondern laptop.. with no issues.. the video card and the wireless card drivers would proberly be the biggesdt stumbling points
<Alan> chrissharp123: and i've already MD5SUM'd the disk image to make sure it's correct
<maurer_1> mattcodes: Should work.
<ganeshran> One file is taking way too long to download.
<helpy> did that
<helpy> still not working
<chrissharp123> Alan: this definitely sounds like a hardware issue
<NickyJ101> Alan: at least USB keys these days are quite cheap
<maurer_1> mattcodes: All drivers other than vidcard are default installed into the module ramdisk
<chrissharp123> Alan: do you have more than one USB port?
<POVaddct> NickyJ101: and quite crappy
<NickyJ101> Tdude: why, you having issues?
<maurer_1> mattcodes: And there will be _something_ there for vidcard, just perhaps not the accelerated one
<Alan> chrissharp123: already tried different USB ports
<mattcodes> sweet... this makes backups nice.. backup up the raw image.. if PC is stolen (i live in thailand - has happened before) and I just go supermarket and take right off from backup
<NickyJ101> POVaddict: what is crappy
<Dr_Willis> mattcodes:  one potential issue could be if the old pc used an older version of the nvidia drivers. that dident work with anewer nvidia card..
<chrissharp123> Alan: I figured - sounds like you're pretty experienced with all that :-)
<NickyJ101> POVaddct: what is crappy
<WXZ> is there a terminal command
<mattcodes> I can deal with reconfiguring nvidia/amd
<WXZ> to check the # of installed packages?
<POVaddct> NickyJ101: bad quality
<mattcodes> thanks
<NickyJ101> povaddct: what is bad quality
<Alan> chrissharp123: the main reason I even started asking in here is just to see if tehre was a known issue
<uLinux> NickyJ101: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9505/keyboardlayoutbugmaveri.png
<Kuba> where is the party?
<chrissharp123> WXZ: dkpg -l | grep -c ii
<Dr_Willis> NickyJ101:  and how do you even measuer  the quality. :)
<Tdude> Guys
<moetunes> WXZ:  you could try   dpkg -l | wc -l
<maurer_1> WXZ:  dpkg -l | awk '{print $1}' | grep -c ii
<maurer_1> moetunes: That will count some uninstalled packages
<WXZ> I really have to learn how to terminal :(
<Tdude> If I am to format a USB stick to add the Ubuntu installer on it - What file format should I have on it?
<Tdude> FAT, FAT32?
<moetunes> k
<matt__> ok I have a question
<maurer_1> chrissharp123: That will also count uninstalled packages with "ii" in the name.
<matt__> can every1 see tbhis
<matt__> ?
<ikonia> they can
<Stealth_> yeah matt__
<matt__> awesome
<matt__> 10.10
<chrissharp123> maurer_1: right - I see that yours is better :-)
<NickyJ101> uLinus: ok i see
<weeman> HardDisk Seagate Barracuda 1tb.  Seatools reports HD passed long test smart status  ok. HDTune pro reports lots of crc uncorrectable errors. ?
<erUSUL> Friar: yes; bt uses md4 afaik so should be ok. but using md5sum is quick
<matt__> Although its upgradeable , its still a RC??
<matt__> is this correct?
<Dr_Willis> matt__:  no.. its final.
<Tdude> It's out from what I understand
<Tdude> The final version
<NickyJ101> matt_: no it is now full release
<chrissharp123> Alan: I installed 10.10 netbook edition without issue - don't know about others
<matt__> Ok well when i click on upgrade it comes up witht he following tet.
<NickyJ101> matt_: RC should update to release
<matt__> /home/matt/Documents
<mattcodes> hmmm.. just thinking further... if I go on a trip to vietnam/loas, backup day before and if emergency at work  Ive got partition copied onto something like freecom toughdrive, i could walk right into an internet cafe, boot from USB? without carting laptop around (or worring about keloggers)
<chrissharp123> Alan: (via USB drive on its last legs)
<matt__> = Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release =
<matt__> ***
<matt__> This is still a RELEASE-CANDIDATE release.
<matt__> Do not install it on production machines.
<matt__> ***
<FloodBot1> matt__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alan> chrissharp123: i think the 2nd USB drive i tried just has a really slow write speed, i looked at dmesg and the kernel had barfed saying it was waiting on umount for too long
<Dr_Willis> matt__:  your servers are not fully updated perhaps.
<mipo> okay 10.10 is installed, but how i get my nvidia gts 8800 working? - i tried it with the current version of the nvidia driver, but the resolution is not high enough -  what could i do? an alternative driver?
<Alan> chrissharp123: was probably taking too long to clear the write buffer...
<cad383> hey folks, cant someone help me to get my mic working in flash applications?
<uLinux> new bug :D http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9505/keyboardlayoutbugmaveri.png
<Tdude> Should I download 10.10 or 10.4 LTS?
<matt__> ??
<NickyJ101> mipo: look on nvidia legacy linux drivers, google search
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  depends on your needs.. may as well try 10.10
<Alan> chrissharp123: trying another USB drive now, if it breaks again i'll try the 32-bit ISO, if it breaks again i'll try doing a CD install on my desktop first and using the USB creator from maverick
<Fatalis> does anyone know how long it will take for Wubi to support 10.10 ?
<matt__> Any ideas?
<coz_> Tdude,  well... if you want the Long Term Support  version then use lucid
<Dr_Willis> matt__:  your servers are a not fully updated.. give them time
<NickyJ101> matt_: ok, are you doing via update manager or terminal command?
<matt__> ok
<matt__> well
<Alan> basically, if it breaks again it's not a problem with my hardware anywhere
<mipo> NickyJ101 okay thanks, i wil have a look at that
<WXZ> gnome is 2,331 MB
<matt__> it says upgrade
<mattcodes> running dpkg at 95% on ubuntu 10.04 install.. seems to have stalled? usual? keyboard caps on/off still responsive
<chrissharp123> Alan: right
<matt__> as an option, but ill leave it for an hour then
<brad_> chrissharp123: thanks!  i'll just use the ntfs.  my buddy got me nervous, some stuff about the file attributes not transfering, and i wasn't sure how good the ntfs format was under linux.
<Dr_Willis> matt__:  or a day
<Tdude> Anyone know if my USB memory stick should have FAT32 or FAT? Im about to format it
<matt__> A dauy!
<Gryllida> NickyJ101: how long does installing 10.04 take after I downloaded all the packages?
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  fat32 or ntfs normally...
<matt__> has anyone else had these release notes?
<NickyJ101> matt_: it should change itself after some time, check in an hour, or click check for updates to manually check for updates
<chrissharp123> brad_: someone just pointed out to me that it does not preserve permissions - so your buddy is right
<Super_Roach> Is there an update available for the netbook version of 10.10 yet? It's not available in the update manager, and apt-get dist-upgrade    finds nothing
<Dr_Willis> matt__:  yes. its been mentioned befor in here..
<chrissharp123> brad_: however, I've done it multiple times without a problem
<matt__> ah k
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: 10.04, about half an hour to an hour (depending on os), don't you mean 10.10 though?
<Alan> chrissharp123: i should also probably try copying the CD image to a local drive before making the USB drive, might be a bug in doing huge amounts of writes from network FS to USB :|
<matt__> my bad
<Alan> that would be really annoying though
<matt__> thanks for your help anyways
<Gryllida> NickyJ101: I mean 10.10, yes
<chrissharp123> Alan: it definitely would :-)
<brad_> chrissharp123: yeah, i'm sure its fine, thanks again
<cad383> hey folks, cant someone help me to get my mic working in flash applications?
<thanis> i have problems with running my headset on ubuntu 10.4
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: about an hour is normal, if you have a lot a packages (because you have picked up lots of software over the ubuntu years) it can be longer
<thanis> it recognizes the hardware but sound comes only from surround not from headset
<NickyJ101> cad383: right click on app, go to settings and set from there
<Tdude> Has the Universal USB Installer been updated to include 10.10?
<Alan> chrissharp123: got an error again...
<Gryllida> NickyJ101: I'm upgrading to 10.10 from 10.04, not from scratch, what time could it take?
<NickyJ101> thanis: what do you mean headset and surround, your pc has two outputs?
<thanis> headset uses only USB and surround uses the regular slot
<NickyJ101> Gryllida: about an hour is normal, older pc's and lots of old software make it longer
<thanis> Philips surround and Microsoft headset
<Alan> chrissharp123: also, installing the beta from USB worked fine using all the same hardware :(
<cad383> nickyj101: i have already done this, my mic work with recorders such as audacity but it doesnt works  with flash
<NickyJ101> thanis: set outputs from the sound menu
<zetheroo1> the servers seem a tad overloaded .. hehe
<thanis> where is the sound menu ?
<thanis> i dont know the location
<NickyJ101> cad383: you are not the first on this irc with this, dca had similar, not sure, forums may have some
<hardikar> is it safe to upgrade to 10.10
<NickyJ101> thanis: system | Preferences | Sound
<Gryllida> hardikar: yes, it's stable now
<Fatalis> does anyone know how long it will take for Wubi to support 10.10 ?
<Tdude> Should be safe if its final :D
<Dr_Willis> hardikar:  always have backups... of course.
<Gryllida> Fatalis: #Wubi
<Gryllida> ?
<hardikar> ok
<NickyJ101> hardikar: the 10.10 is the final release
<NickyJ101> Fatalis: wubi is on the iso
<thanis> i dont have this path
<thanis> there is no sound menu in preferences
<Fatalis> ah ill try it from iso
<NickyJ101> thanis: on the top bar of ubuntu, you should have a sound icon?
<NickyJ101> Fatalis: all iso's have wubi, put onto a cd to access
<thanis> no i have only calendar time language connection and user managment
<Tdude> Anyone know the quality of the translation?
<Alan> chrissharp123: i think i have a network issue...
<Tdude> Might just settle with the English Ubuntu from the start
<Alan> chrissharp123: i just copied the file from my server to my desktop and it has different md5sum...
<Kosonome> why when i push turn off computer button, it does logoff?
<zetheroo1> would everyone just pause their upgrade for 1 hour so mine can complete :D
<NickyJ101> thanis: put this into terminal to load the volume control gnome-volume-control
<NickyJ101> zetherool: I know the feeling
<NickyJ101> Kosonome: are you pushing power button on pc, or shutdown in ubuntu
<hardikar> there is no upgrade button in update-manager!!
<Kosonome> nickyj101: shutdown in ubuntu
<NickyJ101> hardikar: type in update-manager -d
<ChogyDan> hardikar: either try upgrade-manager -c, or torrent the alternate cd
<cupis> hardikar, go to the settings in update-manager and allow non-LTS versions, then run update-manager -d
<ChogyDan> NickyJ101: it should be -c now
<thanis> not correct command
<NickyJ101> ChogyDan: ok, think -d still works but will give -c
<Tdude> Quick questions
<hardikar> cupis: thanks :D
<Tdude> Should I run the Ubuntu 10.10 as the RC version on my USB installer thing?
<NickyJ101> thanis: you are running Ubuntu 10.10
<Khanz1> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<NickyJ101> Tdude: You should be able to get the full version now, not just the RC
<coz_> Tdude,  RC is relsease candidate  you want the release   if I am understanding you
<Khanz1> Whats the command to update your ubuntu to latest
<Tdude> Yeah but I dont think it is added on the USB installer
<thanis> 10.4
<Tdude> It says: "Added Xubuntu 10.10 RC, Kubuntu 10.10 RC, and Sugar on a Stick."
<NickyJ101> Khanz1: update-manager -c
<Tdude> The following on the USB Installer website
<Khanz1> Like ditributions
<jiohdi> someone told me that if I keep updating... the 10.10 beta becomes the normal 10.10 without any re-installing, true or no?
<tarzan> hello. IHow can I have the ALSA traces ?
<NickyJ101> thanis: ok, on your desktop, right click and create new launcher, then put as command gnome-volume-control. That should work as that is what I have
<Tdude> I can only find the 10.10 RC on the USB Installer list :S
<NickyJ101> jiohdi: The RC does yes
<cupis> jiohdi, correct, once you just need to do a "normal" update
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  thats how the update system works.
<thanis> will try
<brad_> can i burn my 700 meg iso onto a dvd instead of a cd?  and boot up from the dvd?
<NickyJ101> brad_: yes
<Dr_Willis> brad_:  ive had some program not let me burn a cd image  to a dvd disk. You could always make a bootable flash drive
<Tdude> Ugh what an annoying problem
<Tdude> I don't like problems
<D3RGPS31> i check my update manager but i don't have the option to upgrade to 10.10; normal upgrading is set
<thanis> no such directory gnome-volume-control
<thanis> after making the shortcut
<Alan> Ok, there is something seriously wrong with samba mounts on ubuntu lucid...
<NickyJ101> Dr_Willis: most programs simply fill up DVD with 0 or stop at 700MB and then finalise disk
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> released yet?
<cupis> cousin_mario, yes
<cousin_mario> cupis: how do I upgrade from lucid?
<NickyJ101> cousin_mario: yes, let us know if you have issues updating
<Alan> I have a samba filesystem mounted on this machine, copied an ubuntu ISO, and it got a different md5sum
<brad_> dr_willis: my usb key is on the other side of the continent :-), if it lets me burn the iso onto a dvd, i'm set, right?
<NickyJ101> cousing_mario: in terminal, update-manager -c
<cousin_mario> NickyJ101: ok
<Alan> however if i use gvfs (i.e. going to smb://helios/... in nautilus) i get the correct result
<AbhiJit> g
<anon_> I'm getting an error when upgrading. http://pastebin.com/hShh3yqt This happens during "Installing the packages".
<Tdude> Could anyone here answer my question, Im new to this and any change from the plan makes me nervous. On the Universal USB Installer I can only find Ubuntu 10.10 RC on the list but I planon installing the 10.10 final. Will this not work?
<anon_> Correction: "Installing the upgrades"
<NickyJ101> thanis: you are running ubuntu and not xubuntu or kubuntu
<coz_> cousin_mario,   in terminal  update-manager -d
<thanis> yes
<thanis> ubuntu 10.4
<NickyJ101> coz_: Apparently -d replaced now with -c
<cupis> Tdude, you can install RC then update
<chrissharp123> Alan: assuming you have the official MD5SUM list to compare?
<Tdude> Ah
<Tdude> Smart
<coz_> NickyJ101,  no that doesnt work here and I am on lucid on this system
<jiohdi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-dx-team/une
<jiohdi> sudo apt-get update
<thanis> i think that this headset microsoft lifechat lx-3000 needs software
<cousin_mario> it says it's still release candidate
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  tjhat program proberly has not been updated to point to the Final. You CAN download the final iso file and tell that tool to use that. Or use some OTHER tools to make a bootable flash drive.
<NickyJ101> thanis: ok, then I am not too sure, check the forums
<Alan> chrissharp123: yes, the first thing i checked before even making a USB installer was that the ISO matched the official MD5SUM
<thanis> im not sure it may need software
<Tdude> Dr_Willis you think that will work?
<NickyJ101> coz_: hmm, okay, well the -d should work until 11.04 starts to get rolling anyway
<thanis> didnt checked
<Tdude> Ill try
<coz_> NickyJ101,  ok understood
<chrissharp123> Alan: cool - weird about your samba issue though :-/
<GregValheru> is there a away to show trash icon on the desktop instead of having a tiny icon down in the panels bar?
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  what? using the final iso.. yes..  that program sould NOT require itself to download the iso.
<NickyJ101> coz_: lucid updater anyway has issues, needs to be tolled to update to normal updates, not just LTS
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  You proberly want to get the latest ISO via torrents.. any servers will be very slow at this time
<parapan> hi the folks ....how do I find out where are the grub files located ??? or, where it supossed to be located ???
<coz_> NickyJ101,  ok
<thanis> does microsoft products run on linux properly ?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JWebb22> I tried to dual boot windows xp with ubuntu and I keep gettin a file not found error grub rescue message
<cousin_mario> GregValheru: yes, you have to tinker with gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> !wine | thanis
<ubottu> thanis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Lollipop56> hey guys
<jiohdi> thanis: some do through wine
 * penguin42 hands Dr_Willis another pack of !'s
<Lollipop56> how much more stable is Ubuntu compared to Debian Testing?
<staybb> how can i mount a ext4 hdd in a virtual ubuntu on vmwareplayer ?
<parapan> Dr_Willis: trust me ...it's much more complicated then reading help ....
<NickyJ101> thanis: some work in wine, but generally not natively
<jiohdi> thanis: especially most of what will run from thumb drives
<chrissharp123> Lollipop56: far more stable
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  you dident really ask a more specific question that i saw...
<Alan> chrissharp123: i may have to try and narrow down the problem and submit a bug report about that one...
<Tdude> Already managed to download the latest version of Ubuntu Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  the grub docs detail what the files in /etc/default and /etc/grub.d do.
<thanis> thank you all for the answers
<GregValheru> cousin_mario, ty, how do i run the gconf-editor?
<Kheops> C
<ganeshran> finally the speed picked up a bit.. yippee
<Lollipop56> chrissharp123, then Canonical does a lotta patches I guess
<Kheops> hi
<Tdude> But my problem now is that it doesn't find the .iso in the Browse in the Universal USB Installer
<Andy80> hi all
<NickyJ101> wow, I cannot even download release notes from server now... hahaha
<Alan> chrissharp123: i expect that the installer will probably work down, the disk image obviously got corrupted in copying from the server...
<chrissharp123> Lollipop56: that is to say that Debian's individual packages are older and tested, the distribution overall can break easily
<Tdude> Im starting to think its because its looking for 10.10 RC and only finds 10.10
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  you could try using unetbootin, or some other tool. that Universial USB installer is from that Pendrive Linux web site?
<Kheops> this version ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 It's working for an Quad Core ?
<Tdude> Yes Dr_Willis
<Kheops> ?
<BlueMatt> anyone know why system cpu usage is around 20-30% on an i7 after upgrade to 10.10?
<ganeshran> is 10.10 not a LTS version? Is that bad?
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  you could just rename the iso file..  or use a different tool.
<Tdude> The one I found on the Ubuntu website installation guide
<JWebb22> can someone help me?
<Tdude> Smart
<bloopletech> I'm upgrading now - server seems to be working fine, giving me 121KB/s right now which is not bad for my connection
<maurer_1> Hey, my webcam is supposedly supported by uvcvideo, but does not work under ubuntu. Any ideas on how to approach this?
<penguin42> ganeshran: No it's not LTS
<Kheops> ?
<Tdude> Will try unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:   i found that unioversial usb installer tool a little brain dead in many ways
<Dr_Willis> Tdude:  so either rename the iso.  thats rather easy, or try unetbootin.
<maurer_1> ganeshran: That is not bad, unless for some reason (usually due to being a corporation with certain software version requirements) you need to use the same version of ubuntu for multiple years.
<penguin42> BlueMatt: My i7 is 98% idle at the moment
<Andy80> on my netbook, when I used 10.04, I trasformed my Desktop session in Netbook remix, because I needed customizable traybar. Now I've upgraded to 10.10. The netbook remix interface / session is ok, but I'd like to transform my netbook session to desktop again and I don't have anymore these components to remove: go-home-applet human-netbook-theme maximus netbook-launcher window-picker-applet, how can I remove them?
<ganeshran> maurer_1: oh ok cool
<Kheops> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<parapan> Dr_Willis: well ...I have a dualsys ( WinXp + Ubuntu ); 3 x 1TB hdd; the bootable drive is the second one; the linux install is also on the second HDD; I made some partitioning in Windows and now the Grub is corrupted; problem is, Grub is not quite GRUB2 since I have an 9.10 version, upgraded from 9.04 .....bottom line, GRUB is corrupted, and also the MBR ..cannot access windows nor Ubuntu :D
<BlueMatt> penguin42: are you on 10.10?
<penguin42> BlueMatt: Yep
<Kheops> this version ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 It's working for an Quad Core ??
<Tdude> Ill just go ahead and download the RC instead
<Tdude> This is troublesome
<penguin42> Kheops: Yep, it loves quad cores
<Kheops> :)
<psyllon> ..
<Kheops> thanks
<benste> hi, using lucid I've got problems getting my TV connected to my "Nvidia" laptop
<penguin42> BlueMatt: If you run top what's using the cpu?
<NickyJ101> Tdude: once RC is done, the update there will get the full release anyway
<cousin_mario> GregValheru: gconf-editor from the terminal, I don't recall if it's installed by default
<Billen> INSTALLATION PROBLEM: This is what I experienced a couple of minutes ago: Eagerly I  downloaded the new release, and installed under Wubi. It rebooted my machine, but no pciture appeared and the monitor tried finding a signal. Meanwhile, my HD5870 fans went haywire. A couple of minutes later it rebooted. Still no picture, so I had tu shut down the computer with my power button. After this, my
<Billen> NIC didn't work, in Windows or outside. Funny thing, huh? :D
<ganeshran> finally speeds are touching 200Kbps guess everyone upgraded already
<NickyJ101> benste: how is your tv connected
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  time to check otut that !fixgrub url and reinstall grub. You may want to upgrade to grub2 if you havent.
<kwantakosta> can some one help me out with learning squid
<benste> NickyJ101: - only getting grey screen, even if I use Xconf to set PAL-B -- connected via S-Video to Scart
<Dr_Willis> kwantakosta:  ive seen numerous squid guides. You have looked for some?
<GregValheru> cheers, cousin_mario
<benste> NickyJ101: cable and PC is working fine in windows
<sarkofag> My update-manager -c don't find 10.10, can I do anything besides wait?
<D3RGPS31> any downsides from switching to 64bit? (i7 920, 3GB memory)
<parapan> Dr_Willis: yeap ..this is what I should do, but ...I'm running a liveCD now and cannot figure out where I should install GRUB ...
<Dr_Willis> D3RGPS31:  ive not seen any.
<maurer_1> sarkofag: Run "sudo apt-get update"
<maurer_1> Then look at update manager again
<NickyJ101> benste: ok, do you have a second screen to run ubuntu on, or perhaps tv can accept VGA?
<cupis> sarkofag, run update-manager and change the settings to allow non-LTS versions
<sarkofag> maurer_1: done that several times
<sarkofag> ok thanks
<kwantakosta> i'm new @ ubuntu so need to learn a lot
<NickyJ101> sarkofag: another method is to type in update-manager -d
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  for my systems. I keep windows totallty on its own hd.. and linux on its own hd.. (sdb) i install grub to sdb. and tell the bios wht HD to boot. that way I dont have grub on the windows mbr at all.. and windows dont mess with the linux/grub mbr either. :)
<ibidu> hi all, does anyone know if there's any suitable alternative for Logmein for Ubuntu, if not are there any alternative routes for remote desktop in Ubuntu?
<NickyJ101> kwantakosta: post your issues here
<Alan> chrissharp123: http://sc.dev.hexi.co/raw/23/
<sarkofag> it found 10.10, many thanks maurer_1 and cupis
<Taravel> hi, excluding VirtualBox is there any open source program for desktop virtualization? thank you very much
<Alan> chrissharp123: how's that for "oh god it's broken!"
<Kheops> penguin42: If I'm trying to install GRUB menu from a ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64 Live CD to an installed ubuntu-9.04-server-i386 It's there a problem ?
<benste> NickyJ101: I've used Ubuntu with VGA on 19" screens but not on tvs yet - only way will be S-Video -scart - PAL -- here is my xorg.conf
<benste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510064/
<NickyJ101> Taravel: not sure, but virtualbox is pretty good
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  qemu i belive.
<coz_> ibidu,  just googled that using this string    ubuntu alternative for logmein
<chrissharp123> Alan: that's pretty broken :-)
<penguin42> Kheops: It might be, I can't remember when it switched over from Grub1 to Grub2, I suspect 9.04 is Grub1
<Dr_Willis> !manual | kwantakosta
<ubottu> kwantakosta: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kheops> penguin42: yes
<Tdude> Thanks Dr_Willis I think the UNetbootin device is working better
<Billen> short story: Ubuntu 10.10 fried my NIC :D
<Tdude> Making me USB booter now
<BlueMatt> penguin42: nothing its just system usage, so no individual process
<Alan> chrissharp123: :(
<cousin_mario> Billen: they come cheap these days:)
<penguin42> BlueMatt: That's odd for it to be that high
<Univ> is there any known problem displaying accented chars in 10.10 ? accents are displayed, but not at the right place...
<BlueMatt> a
<NickyJ101> benste: I'm not too sure, I think you need to set-up your config file, but that not really anything i know about. I spent two hours trying to get nvidia x server installed
<benste> NickyJ101: guess I'm right I can't change this via GUI ?
<Kheops> penguin42: so I will use an Old version of LIVE Cd ?
<Dr_Willis> kwantakosta:  if you are new to linux. why are you even messing with squid? learn some linux basics first. then work on squid
<Billen> cousin_mario: Yeah, I am so eager to try it again. Maybe I can risk my gfx aswell? :D
<kwantakosta> thx will search for it
<LordDeath> I can't uninstall the b43 wifi driver in ubuntu 10.10 :(
<penguin42> Kheops: If you're just trying to repair Grub then probably best to use an older one
<NickyJ101> benste: feeling is no, but look around as someone else may be able to help
<Kheops> penguin42: Like 6.06 I have this :)
<rotem925> hello expert, any i ddea why i get this in 10.04 when entering a command in bash? getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<penguin42> Kheops: Well that should be in a museum
<cousin_mario> LordDeath: you probably have to remove the firmware if you want it to stop working
<Kheops> penguin42: It's original stuff :))
<penguin42> rotem925: Are you in a directory you deleted?
<kwantakosta> the reason is that i am crw member of big lan party and the regular guy isn't able to join
<benste> anyone else here experienced with the Nvidia restricted driver + S-video + PAL standard ?
<rotem925> penguin42:  hell yea :)
<Kruptein> Hey I can't open the software center from the menu?
<rotem925> penguin42:  thanks!!
<LordDeath> cousin_mario: thx, I will search for that
<parapan> Dr_Willis: Sounds the best way to handle things ...However now I must try to recover things ...problem is I am not sure how to handle this ...so ..my first question is .........Where GRUB has the files, because I try to run sudo grub .....and I get the error command not found ... ....
<Kheops> penguin42: but this It's Desktop version It will mount the boot on a Server Version ?
<kwantakosta> so need to learn how to set it up
<Kruptein> if I run: software-center in the terminal I get an error about a file that can't be opened
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  try running it from a terminal. I had a issue where some log file got protected/owned by wrokg person. and i had to delete it - befor it would start up
<Billen> anyone running ubuntu 10.10 with success using a HD5870 graphics card?
<penguin42> Kheops: Should yes, but hey just explain what you're trying to do
<mohraibat> is there a way to check for defects in the 10.10 disk before booting it  ??????
<Kheops> penguin42: Just to have boot menu and choose what OS to boot.
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis see my post
<benste> mohraibat: use the menu (get it with ESC)
<Dr_Willis> parapan:   the command for reinstalling grub is 'update-grub' but i dont think grub is on the live cd. you would need to chroot into the installed system
<maurer_1> I have a webcam which uvcvideo claims to support, but which does not work under ubuntu. Ideas?
<penguin42> Kheops: Yeh if you just need to reinstall Grub that should be OK I think; I'd take a copy of /boot from the partiton you want to boot first
<Kheops> penguin42: I have a Server version and Micro$oft Installed.
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  and whats the files name/path?
<mohraibat> benste: i cant my laptop screen is broken so i use an ex monitor and it doesnt show up
<Kheops> penguin42: how I can access that partition ? :)))
<Kruptein> Dr_Willis: this is the output http://dpaste.com/255855/
<algnod> hi all, is upgrading netbook edition via the alternate cd a valid option? or do I get a desktop system installed? is there more difference between une and desktop besides unity?
<penguin42> Kheops: Lets go back; how did you get to this point?
<anon_> How do I fix this: "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle."
<parapan> Dr_Willis: So basically I need to mount the partition of the original system correct ???
<penguin42> algnod: I think netbook is just a different mix of packages
<Kheops> penguin42: Resizeing -> Delete Swap -> Installed Windows 7 :)
<algnod> penguin42 so its ok to user alternate?
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  yes.
<Kheops> penguin42: now 2 partition used by Win and 2 by Ubuntu Server.
<penguin42> Kheops: Ah OK, so I would boot off a CD of about the right vintage, mount /boot into a temporary directory and then reinstall grub, but I suspect there will need to be some fixing up
<Dr_Willis> Kruptein:  looks like a differnt error then what i had.
<penguin42> algnod: Probably
<Kheops> penguin42: what fixing up ? :)
<algnod> penguin42 probably :-) or will I be missing important packages? where would it be best to ask? thanks
<penguin42> Kheops: I'm not sure, good feeling it won't be totally smooth
<Kheops> penguin42: It's because I delete the swap ? :)
<penguin42> algnod: I suspect the alternate won't have the new version of the netbook pacakges on
<DyingDawn> hi
<algnod> penguin42 thanks for your help
<DyingDawn> einen frohen Erdmännchen-Tag euch allen! ;-)
<ubuntu_> has anyone else had problems installing
<ubuntu_> 10.10
<DyingDawn> no, not yet
<parapan> Dr_Willis: mounted the linux partition into /media folder ....cd /boot/grub ...tryed sudo grub ....the same error
<penguin42> ubuntu_: Some people have, most people haven't - now what's your problem with it?
<ubuntu_> Its weird its stuck as soon as i push forward
<penguin42> forward?
<LordDeath> now i am trying to delete the "firmware-b43-installer" with synaptic
<LordDeath> but it takes really long for a 40kb package
<Kurdistan> anybody have any idea how to fix mouse
<Kurdistan> doesnt work
<DyingDawn> just a question: what is the best way to use the notification tool for thunderbird? Do I have to have firefox opened all the time?
<[cdr]> I have 10.10 RC, is there anything I have to do to upgrade to 10.10 final? I don't see any updates in Update Manager.
<jrib> [cdr]: just run regular updates
<ubuntu_> penguin42, It stays on prepairing to install ubuntu...doesnt move...You think i should delete my partitions and start over
<tensorpudding> !final | [cdr]
<ubottu> [cdr]: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Extremedevilz> Hi guys I am installing ubuntu it kinda stuck saying ready when you when installing ubuntu 10.10
<[cdr]> I haven't seen any updates in 24 hours, does that mean I already have final?
<tensorpudding> oh hey, they updated
<jrib> [cdr]: yes
<penguin42> ubuntu_: If you can try again it's probably worth it - but that shouldn't happen; I'd check the CD burn is OK
<tensorpudding> but if you're running RC you already have the final release
<tensorpudding> modulo a couple of updates
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  you have to learn about 'chrooting'
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  you are skipping a lot of little steps.
<Low_enduser> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  and ce /boot/grub is the grub direcotry on your booted system. not the mounted system
<Kosonome> hello people, how can i change font size in ubuntu? i think its kinda big here :)
<parapan> Dr_Willis: quick help for chroot ???
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  You need to read the grub docs on restoreing/reinstalling grub. theres lots of little things to watch out for. but its not too hard.
<LordDeath> now the synaptic console hangs while deleting the config-files from this b43 package :(
<Dr_Willis> parapan:   You need to mount /dev/ and a few other things to the proper location, befor you chroot. - actually the 10,10 cd has a recovery mode that can fix it also i think
<coz_> parapan,   here is a good how to on grub   http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<parapan> Dr_Willis: That's why I am asking ..all tutorials for fixing groob are saying ....run a liveCD ...open a terminal, go to grub directory and run sudo grub ...this is the first step ...but my problem is a little bit more complex ...
<morose7> I plug in my headphones and or speakers in Ubuntu 10.10, it mutes my speaker, but I hear no sound from the headphones or speakers?
<LordDeath> now it worked :)
<Low_enduser> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  i belive they mention more steps then that..
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  of course most of the ones i know fo these days are for grub2. I dont use grub1 any more.
<DyingDawn> in ordner to use the thunderbird notification-tool, do I have to have thunderbird running in the backgroud all the time?
<pr0xy> Why cant I use the CD for Maverick Meerkat?
<parapan> coz_: I'm checking that out ...seems to be at very basic level ..thank you ...
<dadrc> I'm trying to write a udev rule for my logitech headset, the one I've got works with udevadm test (see http://pastey.net/141380), but doesn't do anything with the real thing... any hints?
<Extremedevilz> Guyz i am installing ubuntu but now it. Is saying ready when you are what is that
<chrissharp123> Extremedevilz: it stops at the point where you need to enter your user information
<pr0xy> If I put the Maverick disk into the CD/DVD tray, close it and start up my computer to boot from the disk, I get a bunch of weird colored rectangles.
<LordDeath> is fglrx already compatible with ubuntu 10.10?
<crimsonmane> i'm still trying to stabalize my WUSB600N :(
<Extremedevilz> I already did
<coz_> pr0xy,  each time?
<penguin42> LordDeath: I think so
<bloopletech> penguin42, LordDeath I've heard conflicting things
<g2avityhitz> .
<bloopletech> I'm actually going to go with the radeon drivers now they have working r800 series support
<parapan> Dr_Willis: coz_ : OK, ok ...I'm figuring something out ...in order to access the real installation, first the drive itself has to be mounted into the liveCD instance ....
<LFC_fan> depends on the card actually
<mrpresto> I today installed Ubuntu 10.10 Beta on my Thinkpad. After the installation I rebooted and entered my WLAN password (Belkin mode N router, WPA2 secured) and everything worked "fine". I did all updates to make the beta into the full version and restarted - now I can't connect to the Wlan anymore. Is this a known bug? I only reccently switched to a linux distribution so I am a beginner
<Extremedevilz> M
<jason2345> i need to know how to install  flashplayer 9 on ubuntu 10.04
<pr0xy> coz_ I tried it with the RC disk for weeks. and I tried it with the full release that launched today.
<Nepherius> uhm ..what desktop manager dose 10.10 have ?
<penguin42> jason2345: Why 9 in particular?
<LordDeath> unfortunately the GUI to install proprietary hardware drivers doesn't show any version numbers.
<ganeshran> mrpresto: is your wlan card detected?
<Extremedevilz> Help me please
<coz_> pr0xy,  mm and you had the same strange thing happen ?
<jason2345> because flash 10=fail big time
<mrpresto> ganeshran: yes I see my wlan network and some others from the building
<coz_> pr0xy,   and this doesnt happen on lucid  ...yes?
<penguin42> jason2345: Hmm not sure then, I know that I would use flashplugin-installer to install the current one, if you have one of Adobe's tar's of flash 9 then it may work on 10.04 but I wouldn't bet on it
<crimsonmane> mrpresto yes its a known issue with wireless N that's what iv'e been dealing with all week
<pr0xy> coz_ it doesn't happen with lucid. and it didn't happen with fedora before I switched to Ubuntu.
<jason2345> flash 10 sucks
<jason2345> its buggy as crap
<jason2345> :(
<LFC_fan> well
<bert31wvl> anyone familiar with SIM/SMS tools on linux/ubuntu?
<mrpresto> crimsonmame: is there any workaround or temporary fix?
<LFC_fan> Flash sucks as it is
<sasori2501> having a hell of a time finding the ktorrent executable, anyone know where it is???? thanks!
<LFC_fan> use HTML5 with youtube
<bert31wvl> I want to read deleted sms messages from a phone
<LFC_fan> no need of Flash :)
<crimsonmane> mrpresto you just gotta try each and every method you can find from googling.... :(
<coz_> pr0xy,  mm  ok ...  which video card is on this system?
<dadrc> sasori2501: which ktorrent
<crimsonmane> i havent found my right one yet, and your solution will be different than mine
<jason2345> i find out how
<jason2345> bye
<Extremedevilz> It is display ubuntu cron
<six66> hay Im using fluxbox and thunaar file manager does not open my other patitions in the harddrive .. why is that ?
<crimsonmane> i'm probably going to buy a new fully compatible wireless card or run a cable :( linux really sux when it comes to this area
<BluesKaj> sasori2501, look in /usr/bin
<nobarking> hey
<nobarking> does anyone know what the situation is with 64bit Adobe Flash in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick?
<mrpresto> crimsonmane: well thanks for the heads up. i can't use a wired connection because of the room layout. in that case i will do some more research and if i don't find any solution just continue with win7 :(
<nobarking> does it still use the 32bit wrapper?
<penguin42> nobarking: It doesn't automatically install using flashplugin-installer
<LFC_fan> adobe has dropped support for 64 bit flash
<POVaddct> crimsonmane: don't blame linux for the manufacturers not releasing specs
<TopGear> Hi
<penguin42> nobarking: The flashplugin-installer still uses the 32bit + wrapper
<LFC_fan> ubuntu uses 32 bit plugin with nspluginweapper
<penguin42> LFC_fan: No, it's back!
<nobarking> LFC_fan: not true, adobe recently released 64bit
<LFC_fan> nobarking: did they?
<TopGear> I can't get into my qnap ts 209 pro.
<six66> hay Im using fluxbox and thunaar file manager does not open my other patitions in the harddrive .. why is that ?
<crimsonmane> pov they released specs for my WUSB600N
<TopGear> I tried to mount it, but I got an error
<A_New_Server> Where are the fonts located?
<POVaddct> crimsonmane: really? which chipset?
<crimsonmane> but i'm bound and determined to use linux and eff windows
<crimsonmane> 2800 chipset
<ganeshran> ooh my download is done
<crimsonmane> ralink
<dadrc> LFC_fan: yeah, check out http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<nobarking> LFC_fan: yup it's called Adobe Flash BOX or something, it's still beta but updated supports all OS
<nobarking> square*
<LFC_fan> ok
<ganeshran> how much time does it take to install
<LFC_fan> that's nice
<etzerd> hello all
<pr0xy> coz_ I have a GT240
<TopGear> sudo mount -t nfs IPQNAP:/Qmultimedia /mnt/Qmultimedia resulted in: mount.nfs: mount system call failed
<TopGear> and SMB can't reach it, don't know why actually. no errors
<mrpresto> What I don't get is my Intel 5300 AGBN card worked while testing Ubuntu and after the first reboot. Just after updating from Beta to final release it stopped working
<Dr_Willis> six66:  you will need to mount them some how. since I dont think thunar has  that feature.
<six66> damn
<penguin42> mrpresto: Is your AP on 2.x or 5.x GHz ?
<coz_> pr0xy,   ok then ...unless the video card has recently died...there should be no issue... i would redownload the cd ... check md5sum and burn it again at 1x if possible
<crimsonmane> POVaddct: do you think you could look around and see if you can find a solution for my WUSB600 not being stable? its slower than molasses and disconnects constantly
<POVaddct> crimsonmane: hmm, the older ralink chips work quiet well. is the 2800 only supported by a staging driver or by the rt2xxx-based?
<david> hello
<anon_> How do I fix this: "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle."
<pr0xy> coz_ I burned it to a DVD, is that a problem?
<penguin42> mrpresto: I did see something about a problem with the Intel firmware in 'n' mode that was being worked with Intel
<crimsonmane> well POVaddct the actual driver is RT2800 that linux is using
<etzerd> when ubuntu 10.10 will be release?
<Dr_Willis> etzerd:  a few hrs ago....
<penguin42> etzerd: It is released
<LordDeath> is it true that ubuntu 10.10 now supports multitouch gestures?
<coz_> pr0xy,  no it shouldnt be a problem at all... however  it could have burned corrupted
<Dr_Willis> LordDeath:  its supposed to bne a new feature..
<mrpresto> penguin42: I don't know - there is no option in the Belkin router
<erUSUL> anon_: try « sudo dpkg --reconfigure x11-xkb-utils »
<coz_> pr0xy,  so download again...check md5sum on the iso image  then burn it again at 1x
<POVaddct> crimsonmane: yeah, but is the vendor supplied driver (not using the mac80211 stack)?
<penguin42> mrpresto: Is there an option for 'n' mode?
<LordDeath> Dr_Willis: any idea where is already works?
<TopGear> someone who's got an idea?
<etzerd> I installed the RC already, should I reinstall the final release again or just update?
<LordDeath> I have a multitouch n-trig panel here
<penguin42> etzerd: Just update
<Dr_Willis> LordDeath:  nope. I have no such devices.. and when ive tried the feture on other laptops in windows - i found it useless..
<etzerd> thanks
<mrpresto> penguin42: Yes I set it to "n" only since everything else in my home has wired connections
<pr0xy> coz_ how do I check md5um of an ISO on a mac/
<crimsonmane> no, linux generic w/e... i tried to use the file off the USB's cd but that didnt seem to change anything
<penguin42> mrpresto: Try turning it off n
<LordDeath> Dr_Willis: then you newer used onenote in windows ;-)
<coz_> pr0xy,   when the iso is finished downloading  open a terminal   cd to the iso' s  location and run   md5sum nameof.iso
<anon_> erUSUL, I get this message: "dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure"
<coz_> pr0xy,  let me get the link for the hashes hold on
<erUSUL> pr0xy: i expect MacOSX to have md5sum command
<erUSUL> anon_: is --configure sorry
<Guest9685> anyone know any good backrounds
<mrpresto> penguin42: Even if that works that is only an emergency option - after all I don't want to limit my internet connection because of hardware and software development failures
<erUSUL> pr0xy: it is an UNIX (tm) after all ;P
<coz_> pr0xy,   ok go here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes   and look for the proper has code  ooo wait... no maverick on there
<penguin42> mrpresto: Yeh I agree; they're working with Intel to fix it; see bug 630748
<aeon-ltd> Guest9685: its all up to taste, but check out the screenshots part of the ubuntu forums
<coz_> pr0xy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Voldenet> Hello, is there official mirror list for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso?
<Guest9685> do you know of any good backrounds
<Dr_Willis> !mirrors | Voldenet
<ubottu> Voldenet: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<crimsonmane> POVaddct: sorry i forget to use pplz names... no, linux generic w/e... i tried to use the file off the USB's cd but that didnt seem to change anything
<ervis> hi all
<Dr_Willis> Voldenet:  its best to use the torrents at thsi time
<coz_> anyone have the hashes for maverick?
<anon_> erUSUL, now I get this :p http://pastebin.com/3nSSVRp1
<pr0xy> coz_ I don't see maverick there
<g2avityhitz> n00b here. how do i add a new server and port number?
<anon_> erUSUL, thanks for helping me btw.
<SwedeMike> the torrents should be fine, I'm not seeing a lot of outbound traffic on them, seems to be pretty stable around 10 megabytes/s
<coz_> pr0xy,  right I am looking for those hold on
<mrpresto> penguin42: Well my old Intel 5100 card was also a real problem with Ubuntu 10.04 and the network manager was unable to show prober speeds and I had a stalled internet connection every second day so my confidence in a fixed bug is rather small for now
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys whats the generic number 10.10 final
<ervis> im having problems downloading packeges to slow only 20kb/s
<coz_> pr0xy,    http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/maverick/release/MD5SUMS
<Kruptein> why is CTRL+ALT+D changed to Super+D ?  was it for new-ubuntu'ers that come from windows?
<coz_> pr0xy,  when you run   md5sum nameof.iso    depending on which arch  you use  those numbers should match
<crimsonmane> what does super D do ?
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys whats the generic number 10.10 final
<coz_> crimsonmane,  on the desktp? here it opens the menu for the logoff  restart shutdown menu from the panel
<Dr_Willis> n8ofsp8ds:  clarify what you mean...
<ervis> im having problems downloading packeges to slow only 20kb/s
<hid3> Anyone already have a freshly installed 10.10? Could you pastebin how the sources.list file looks like?
<parapan> Dr_Willis: root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install grub-pc Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation
<coz_> n8ofsp8ds,   10th day  10th month if that is what you m ean
<n8ofsp8ds> like rc 2.6.35.22
<n8ofsp8ds> whats the final
<sslither2010> Quick question if someone has a minute, is it better to upgrade to 10.10 through the update-managed -d, or download the new Distro
<parapan> Dr_Willis: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   grub-pc: Depends: grub-common (= 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1) but 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu5 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<cupis> sslither2010, update-manager is fine
<Dr_Willis> parapan:   you may need to 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing that.. ive never had to install grub2. ive always had it by default on my clean installs.
<magnetron> sslither2010: it's usually faster to torrent the alternate CD and upgrade from that
<sslither2010> thank you
<sanguisdex> is it possible to add multiple pont points to one partition?
<erUSUL> anon_: so is already everything done but there where errors ? maybe reinstalling or removing installing ?
<sasori2501> BluesKaj: Thank you!  perfect advice, as always.  how i forgot that... not sure.  lol.  thanks mate!
<hid3> ervis: do you have a freshly installed 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> sanguisdex:  yes. Or you could set up soft links to make it show in other locations..
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having an issue with ubuntu 10.10 on my system, it boots into command prompt only from the live cd
<erUSUL> sasori2501: or use mount --bind
<coz_> pr0xy,  of course   "nameof.iso"  means the name of the iso you downloded :)  just in case that wasnt clear
<penguin42> KeithWeisshar: What does it say before the prompt?
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<KeithWeisshar> i have a nvidia geforce gtx 470 video card
<pr0xy> coz_ I know.
<Kruptein> @crimsonmane and coz_   with the new maverick update super-D hides/shows my desktop while it in the past always was ctrl+alt+d
<coz_> pr0xy,  no offense meant  :)
<Kruptein> it has been windows-copied?
<parapan> Dr_Willis: nope, it's not working ....sounds like I'll have to re-install the system or so ....:((
<pr0xy> coz_ it's cool. 8 minutes left on download
<coz_> pr0xy,  cool
<sanguisdex>  want to have my current /home partition become my home var and tmp is there any danger to that, that you can think of?
<ervis> hid3, im trying to upgrade from 04 to 10
<ervis> but to slow
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu runs fine on virtualbox but only boots to command prompt on my real system
<Pr070cal> hi im unable to install nvidia drivers timesout
<defrysk> congrats to everyone involved with 1010, nice job!
<pr0xy> ervis, patience.
<ikonia> ervis: it's release day, a lot of people are using the servers
<cupis> ervis, be patient :)
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<anon_> erUSUL, how exactly do I remove installing? Is there a command for it? I'm sorry I'm a noob.
<pr0xy> ervis, burn a CD?
<erUSUL> anon_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install x11-xkb-utils
<Moonlit> http://s2.kimag.es/share/77040495.png
<Moonlit> how do I fix... that entire screenshot?
<Pr070cal> tried update manager > Requires installation of untrusted packages
<ervis> i have download full distro but i like to upgrade next week i will do fresh install
<Leapo> Moonlit: Wow, that's...hideously ugly.
<sylvain_> coucou
<Moonlit> Leapo - no kidding, right?
<Dr_Willis> parapan:  its proberly fixable.. if you spend the time.. but it may be a better fix to just do a clean install.
<pr0xy> ervis If you're updating, then you might get disconnected which may break your lucid. if you make a cd then you won't lose any stuff badly.
<Leapo> That titlebar is _way_ too big. Is it like that by default? O_o
<sylvain_> join #coucou
<pr0xy> moonlit wtf happened there?
<Moonlit> Leapo - I think it happened when I changed the font size... except with the default font it looks normal, because it's so big
<n8w> ive got 10.10 RC but the kpackagekit doesnt give me any option to upgrade to the final version
<KeithWeisshar> all i get is a welcome to ubuntu and then a command prompt
<Pr070cal> how do i fix Requires installation of untrusted packages ?
<Leapo> Any way to even out the spacing here, or am I stuck with an eyesore as well?: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/1163/12467618.jpg
<Moonlit> pr0xy - well, I like to make my Linux installs kinda minimal, I changed the font and size down, but I can't make the UI smaller to match it :/
<hidekazu2> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<hidekazu2> wow !
<coz_> n8w,   I believe the RC  is most likely the release
<Newbuntu> Hi I'm new to ubuntu I was planning on putting it into virtual box but I'm not sure how to make it look visually appealing
<anon_> erUSUL, I tried upgrading to 10.10 but I still get the same error...
<anon_> erUSUL, maybe I should wait a couple of days so this gets fixed
<ikonia> Newbuntu: experiment
<Moonlit> Newbuntu - you too, huh? we were just talking about that
<KeithWeisshar> is a gtx 470 an unsupported video card
<pr0xy> moonlit what did you use to make it smallish?
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<erUSUL> anon_: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Moonlit> pr0xy - all I did was change the font and font size, the rest is all default (except the wallpaper)
<Moonlit> pr0xy - I sorta expected the rest of the UI to shrink with it, but it didn't
<Moonlit> and I can't even make the panel there any smaller
<RibPreto-Brasil> i'd like to make a reclamation, i cant download new ubuntu 10.10 because the 'enhanced' page takes me for an idiot who can download only by clicking, and i cant see the url to use with wget.
<Moonlit> the properties dialog won't let me
<defrysk> isnt the normal panel size 24 ?
<ervis> pr0xy, ii have write something in private
<pr0xy> I know, ervis.
<Leapo> Moonlit: Try switching to Clearlooks. I think the default theme might be as broken as it is ugly.
<Moonlit> defrysk - not sure
<DyingDawn> do i have to have thunderbird running in order to use the notification-tool for the panel?
<Moonlit> Leapo - alright, lemme try, one sec
<Moonlit> Leapo - HOLY OUCH MY EYES
<Leapo> O-o
<erUSUL> RibPreto-Brasil: http://br.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<Leapo> What happened?
<defrysk> Moonlit, also check howmany dpi your screen is
<Super_Roach> Is there an update available for the netbook version of 10.10 yet? It's not available in the update manager, and apt-get dist-upgrade    finds nothing
<Moonlit> Leapo - lol, that didn't help, it's still hideously oversized, only now it's old looking and bright grey too
<RibPreto-Brasil> erUSUL Tks!
<Moonlit> defrysk - where do I find that info in Ubuntu?
<defrysk> Moonlit, snould be 96 probably
<erUSUL> Super_Roach: maybe you have to enable normal updates in Software sources?
<Leapo> Moonlit: How did you manage that? I can't get it to explode like that XD
<defrysk> Moonlit, in appearance, fonts , details
<Moonlit> huh, I never even knew that was there
<Moonlit> it is on 96 though
<defrysk> Moonlit, trij smaller and see what happens
<defrysk> try
<tranqui> is maverick out yet?
<defrysk> tranqui, topic
<penguin42> yep
<erUSUL> tranqui: yes; see topic
<AbhiJit> tranqui, read the cahnnel topic
<tranqui> silly me
<AbhiJit> :/
<Moonlit> defrysk - hm, I tried smaller, it just shrinks the fonts and the window titlebars, not the rest of the UI
<camason> hi guys. Does anyone know of a good Windows NFS client?
<Moonlit> bigger makes it worse
<cousin_mario> how do you edit the background picture on gdm now that gdm2setup is not available on maverick?
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  i just edit the default image.
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: where from?
<erUSUL> camason: the one that comes in SFU ?
<Newbuntu_> k I'm back
<KeithWeisshar> why does ubuntu 10.10 boot from live cd into command line only?
<KeithWeisshar> how do i fix it
<Moonlit> ok, I set it to 72dpi, I don't think it worked, but I'm rebooting to check
<Newbuntu_> so u can download the ubuntu image file from the main site right?
<defrysk> Moonlit, good luck
<cupis> KeithWeisshar, netbook version? or desktop/server?
<KeithWeisshar> desktop
<Moonlit> ty defrysk
<Moonlit> lol
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<cupis> KeithWeisshar, hmm, desktop version booted fine here from CD, but I had the same issue from an old USB stick
<Moonlit> it looks the same, only smaller
<Gryllida> updating from 10.04 to 10.10. the thing is stuck at the 'setting samba-common' step. no cpu activity. an error message follows. anything i can do except for close the update window and start over?
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using the desktop 64-bit cd
<Gryllida> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gobject/gsignal.c:3081: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0xa6466e0' at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 120, <GEN6> line 15.
<cupis> I put it down to dodgy media
<LaraX> hi Gryllida :)
<KeithWeisshar> i have a gtx 470 video card
<Newbuntu_> pm me if u know how to optimize visual settings in ubuntu
<Moonlit> http://s2.kimag.es/share/53133414.png < fail :P
<MartyMcFly> How can i add a 32bit Third-Party Repository to my 64bit Ubuntu?
<Gryllida> LaraX: hi
<erUSUL> MartyMcFly: you don't. find 64 bit versions
<KeithWeisshar> does anyone have any of the gtx 400 series video card
<camason> I'll look up this services for unix
<KeithWeisshar> all i get is a command line instead of gnome
<erUSUL> KeithWeisshar: maybe you installed the server version ?
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: :(
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: There are none.
<MrRoboto> has anyone managed to get ezcap video capture device to work under ubuntu?
<erUSUL> MartyMcFly: what program ?
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: I want to add the backtrack-repos
<erUSUL> MartyMcFly: what for?
<ojii> happy 42 day everyone!
<tranqui> KeithWeisshar: can you start gnome from command line?
<Pr070cal> anyone having problems downloading nvidia drivers
<ojii> I want to upgrade to 10.10 (from 10.04) but the upgrade tool wants to uninstall Miro which I would like to keep. why would it want to get rid of it and how can I prevent that?
<mweijts> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Leapo> Moonlit: I've managed to get the UI to look a bit less bulbous. Unfortunatly, there simply isn't enough control over font sizes, some of them can't be changed independent of one another that really should. Whoever thought up those default settings should be fired: http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/6311/ubuntu64bit201010100647.png
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: because many programs are included with much newer versions, ie kismet in a 2010 Version vs. a 2008 Version in ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> ojii: maybe you used a third party repo ppa to get it? it will uninstall it. you can reenable the repo afterwards and reinstall it
<cupis> ojii, you could upgrade and then re-install miro afterwards, assuming a version exists for 10.10
<check3r> is there a simple editor which can format c code?
<KeithWeisshar> no
<erUSUL> ojii: usually is better to let the upgrade tool do its job then fix those little issues
<KeithWeisshar> i have the desktop cd
<Moonlit> Leapo - yeah, seems to me I could make the UI look less silly by bumping up the font size, but then everything's huge
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have the server fversion
<Pr070cal> im getting a lot of gateway timeouts ???
<ojii> erUSUL, cupis but it will get rid of the configs etc?
<Guest19984> check3r: emacs?
<check3r> ty
<erUSUL> MartyMcFly: well those programs wont work in 64 bits
<tranqui> check3r: vim!
<Leapo> And as you can see, the spacing in the tray area is really bad.
<Moonlit> I'm still pissed that I can't turn off menu icons
<crimsonmane> @ leapo @moonlit -- the all black default settings just so happen to be my absolute favorite.
<erUSUL> ojii: no; configs are in your home
<ojii> erUSUL, aha
<sunshinepants> hm, ubuntu+1?
<Leapo> crimsonmane: Seriously? There's so much wasted space. The fonts are all gigantic and there's extra padding everywhere.
<ojii> o.O 900MB :(
<crimsonmane> no the fonts are tiny
<Moonlit> crimsonmane - it's not so much the theme that I find a problem, I like to shrink my fonts and stuff down, unfortunately the rest of the stuff on the screen doesn't shrink down with them
<crimsonmane> it installed to my max resolution
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: ok, thank you.
<Leapo> crimsonmane: On the default theme? The fonts are gigantic.
<crimsonmane> lol leapo maybe i got lucky
<Moonlit> the fonts are definitely quite big
<MartyMcFly> erUSUL: i'll reinstall and take the 32bit Version then
<Dr_Willis> I set my fonts to be size 12 or 13 , wife bumps hers up to size 16+
<crimsonmane> everything on my system is tiny
<crimsonmane> except its.... well... nevermind
<crimsonmane> graphics card
<Leapo> crimsonmane: Then maybe you have some freakishly high DPI monitor
<Low_enduser> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nouri> hi
<nouri> i have a question
<sunshinepants> old people often can't read small fonts, even 12pt
<crimsonmane> leapo idunno... its a MAG i got for 80 bucks...
<pr0xy> coz_ my md5 is WAY different
<nouri> i have got a t41 thinkpad
<crimsonmane> leapo idunno... its a MAG i got for 80 bucks...
<crimsonmane> oops
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<nouri> but resume and hibernation is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<Gryllida> updating to 10.10 from 10.04, the updater hang, anything i can do except close it off and try again?
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  just a few bits differnt can change the md5 radically
<ojii> will upgrade keep the binary video drivers?
<nouri> with ubuntu 9.10 it works
<trans> hello
<trans> everyone
<nouri> but i want to update my thinkpad
<iflema> Moonlit gconf-editor, check /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<Dr_Willis> Gryllida:  deends on where its hanging at.
<minhtri> helo
<minhtri> somebody in vietnam?
<pr0xy> Dr_Willis do I need to redownload again?
<Moonlit> iflema - I think I tried that ages ago, but in Ubuntu some of them are forced on regardless of that setting, but I'll try it again, thanks for the tip
<nouri> resume is not working if i close the lid
<Leapo> Also, why isn't there a "reset to defaults" button on the font settings tab?
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis: currently at Setting up samba-common (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) ...
<Gryllida> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gobject/gsignal.c:3081: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0xa6466e0' at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 120, <GEN6> line 15.
<Leapo> That seems like a rather important thing to be missing
<nouri> has anybody a solution????
<Guest19984> nouri: what have you tried so far?
<trans> I have installed 10.10 netbook edition, I often gets error msgs like serious kernel problem, n system seems to be slow, not smooth like 10.04, any solutions?
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis: no cpu activity for like 20 minutes, it just hang
<nouri> i am a newb in linzux
<allu2> any idea why in the gwibber applet where you can write message to facebook wall the "Post to facebook:.." text doesn't dissapear when i begin to write (and sometimes the box to write doesn't appear at all even if i have gwibber open)
<_kroson_> guys was the final release iso built on 07/10?
<Moonlit> iflema - yup, no luck, it was already unchecked :(
<nemchik> if i was running the RC how can i tell if i am now running the final release?
<nouri> okay what i tried i tried to configure xorg.conf
<aliverius> tell me one basic package to remove and remove together the whole gnome
<_kroson_> nemchik: if you fully updated then you are at final
<nouri> but this donßt work
<minhtri> i dont want how to create a shortcut in desktop and change my desktop?somebody help me.please.thank much
<nemchik> oh cool
<Guest19984> nouri: first rule is to try before you ask. try to find forum posts etc using google
<_kroson_> nemchik: go to terminal and write lsb-release -a
<WXZ> how can I install gnome desktop from terminal
<WXZ> but just the desktop, nothing extra
<Low_enduser> Hi, quick questions does ati hd4xxx series supports lastest version of ubuntu? if so, how do i install it XD?
<penguin42> Low_enduser: Yeh just install Maverick
<_kroson_> Low_enduser: yes it does xD
<penguin42> Low_enduser: The open drivers just work on my hd4350
<_kroson_> just install 10.10 normally and the opensource drivers will work fine
<Gryllida> Dr_Willis: any idea on what to do?
<AndroUser> hi i was installing the upgrade andpower went
<_kroson_> if they are not enough for you, you can install the proprietary ones easily too
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: sudo apt-get gnome
<minhtri> himanshu la gi the
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: sudo apt-get install gnome (sorry missed ouit install)
<AndroUser> now its not restarting
<Low_enduser> _kroson_ & penguin42: thanks, I don't seems to get the resolution changed XD
<penguin42> Low_enduser: Changed?
<pr0xy> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is annoying as all heck!!!!!!!!
<blackxx> hi all
<Gryllida> pr0xy: please be more specific
<himanshu> minhtri"?
<crimsonmane> can anyone point me to a "working" fix to "Linksys WUSB600N" having slow, unreliable, constantly disconnecting, when it disconnects i have to disable networking then reenable networking...
<himanshu> minhitri:?
<Low_enduser> penguin42: yeah, it stucks on 800x600
<minhtri> ban biet cah tao bieu tuong ngoai desktop hem
<pr0xy> Gryllida I've had to redownload 10.10 like 4 times already!
<minhtri> m moi dung xubuntu nen ....
<penguin42> Low_enduser: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<Gryllida> pr0xy: Why?
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: how so?
<Low_enduser> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WXZ> I get "Unmet dependencies"
<julian_> he boys aa have a problem with the driver of nvidia 310M
<WXZ> aeon-ltd:
<julian_> pleas helpme
<pr0xy> Gryllida, cousin_mario because it's always got the wrong effing md5
<minhtri> @himanshu ban biet tao icon tren nen desktop hem
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: what are they?, just instal them
<Gryllida> cousin_mario:  < Gryllida> updating to 10.10 from 10.04, the updater hang, anything i can do except close it off and try again? 09:54 < Gryllida> Dr_Willis: currently at Setting up samba-common (2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8) ...
<Gryllida> 09:54 < Gryllida> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.26.0/gobject/gsignal.c:3081: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance  `0xa6466e0' at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 120, <GEN6> line 15.
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: you have some problem with your pc, I fear
<WXZ> are the dependencies going to have dependencies?
<minhtri> minh change desktop nhung k dc
<iflema> Moonlit now i think of it, that only works for the System menu only :S
<SwedeMike> pr0xy: use the bittorrent one, it should be able to check each block so you get all correct data.
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: btw its easier to just 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' although you do get a lot of junk with it
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: it was faulty ram when it happened to me a while ago
<pr0xy> it's a mac.
<someNick> HI GUYZ
<WXZ> ubuntu-desktop = extra packages
<minhtri> ko nhan chuot trai duocc
<julian_> The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA::failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.
<julian_> please check your
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA: system 's kernel log for additional error
<julian_> messages.
<FloodBot1> julian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0tcha> hey guys, can someone help me install my canon scanner/printer in ubuntu?
<julian_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specificerror, 0)
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: unlikely, usually it only goes down one level
<someNick> HOW DO I SET UBUNTU
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: macs can have faulty memory modules too...
<someNick> EH???????????????
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I chuld activate the Mantis drivers for tv cards that is implemented in the new kernell (from 2.6.33) Runing 10.10
<aeon-ltd> !caps | someNick
<ubottu> someNick: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<erUSUL> WXZ: there is gnome-desktop metapackage iirc
<WXZ> I'm just trying to get the bare-minimum
<mareks> I need help to configure zend debugger in eclipse, linux platform
<AndroUser> hi my computer restarted while ubuntu 10.10 was installing. now its stuck at gnome
<someNick> how to set ubuntu
<erUSUL> WXZ: even gnome-core
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: give it a test if you don't find other problems
<ojii> see you all on 10.10
<WXZ> gnome-desktop comes bundled with extra stuff
<pr0xy> It doesn't boot up with bad ram and I already checked.
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: imo, if your going minimal, i wouldn't use gnome
<Moonlit> iflema - yeah, that's what I found, it's really annoying because in 9.04 and earlier I always used to turn all the icons off because I think they look cartoonish and horrible, but now for no good reason I'm *forced* to keep them because the Ubuntu designers say so, it's unfortunate
<erUSUL> !info gnome-core | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_Willis> someNick:  ask a clearer question...
<Leapo> Well, that's highly annoying. Windows aren't attaching to my mouse cursor correctly. They seem to drag behind the mouse cursor as I drag them around, rather than being locked on it.
<WXZ> yeah, that's what I'm looking for erUSUL
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I chuld activate the Mantis drivers for tv cards that is implemented in the new kernell (from 2.6.33) Runing 10.10
<islandfellow> hello all trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with a trial version of windows 7 enterprise, and it hangs every time during the first ubuntu logo screen
<pr0xy> use Xfce for minimalism.
<penguin42> Leapo: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<Leapo> Almost like they're attached to the cursor with a rubber band
<Leapo> penguin42: No.
<WXZ> aeon-ltd: I'm not looking for the "bare-minimum" per se, just the bare minimum of the apps which I want to run (gnome being one of them)
<pr0xy> cousin_mario It's not bad ram.
<islandfellow> laptop has dual core intel 1.2 ghz 1 gb ram
<vivien_m> Strange that Emacs is still in version 23.1 while 23.2 is out for while now.
<vivien_m> I mean in 10.10
<jamesjames> please vote for my english contest, if i win, a hot chick will buy me dinner: http://vote.sun0769.com/signup/action.asp?metaid=182&itemid=37955 thanks
<aeon-ltd> WXZ: then erUSUL's suggestion is correct, gnome-core
<LjL> jamesjames: please don't spam
<penguin42> vivien_m: When did it come out? It would have had to come out and been in debian sid a few months ago
<WXZ> is there an "encompassing" command
<brad_> just want to ask this one more time, i shouldn't worry about backing up my ext4 files to an ntfs formated external usb disk, and then bring them back to ext4?  like it's not going to mangle the file names or file attributes?
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: does the download terminate suddently?
<pr0xy> jamesjames that's totally irrelevant
<WXZ> that says "install package and all dependencies?
<CkhiKuzad> I think the IRC ability for Empathy IM on 10.04 is broken or unsupported. I tried to connect a few minutes ago, and it lagged me out of EIM twice.
<julian_> The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA::failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.
<julian_> please check your
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA: system 's kernel log for additional error
<julian_> messages.
<FloodBot1> julian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julian_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specificerror, 0)
<penguin42> brad_: I'd back up using a tar or the like
<wers> the ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso I downloaded directly (not on torrent) doesn't match the md5 on http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS . Do I just download again?
<pr0xy> cousin_mario yes, when it's finished. lol
<taCoUser4475> :@)
<pr0xy> wers mine too
<Leapo> penguin42: It's pretty obvious the two aren't linked together rigidly. Grabbing a title bar and dragging a window upwards has the cursor take off, followed a split second later by the window which follows the cursor along
<uLinux> if I install using another name (not username) there is no problem right?
<wers> pr0xy, what was your md5?
<vivien_m> penguin42: Emacs 23.2 was in Sid in June already, as far as I know.
<Paddy_NI> Hey I am trying to perform a regular update on ubuntu maverick and I am having errors about public keys, I have not added any software sources outside of what is default in 10.10 anyone know how I might scrub the current sources and get new ones?
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: if it gets corrupted every time, you don't have much other options besides looking for faulty connections or hardware defects
<Dr_Willis> wers:  or as a test.. start downloading via torrent.. then stop the download/pause it.. quit the torrent app. Copy that ISO to the torrent download directory in the right place.. restart the torrent  client and tell it to 'verify data' :)
<wers> pr0xy, I got "f45ff05d8f54b6d34d48abbc8158dc4f "
<Dr_Willis> wers:  that may save a lot of time.
<Madura_hot_cam> hola
<brad_> penguin42, you'd use a tar, eh?  that kind of takes for ever, with a ton of files, you don't trust ntfs?
<espen77> anyone else having problems with encrypted home when first logging on in maverick?
<pr0xy> wers 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<wers> Dr_Willis, great. thanks for the advice
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I chuld activate the Mantis drivers for tv cards that is implemented in the new kernell (from 2.6.33) Runing 10.10
<cousin_mario> Madura_hot_cam: es puta?
<penguin42> brad_: Not as far as I can throw it
<jpds> cousin_mario: Como?
<Madura_hot_cam> como puta perro culiao
<wers> pr0xy, so that's what you got? you got it right then
<Leapo> Any way to fix that, or is the window manager really that poor?
<pr0xy> wers srsly?
<cousin_mario> Madura_hot_cam: the nick was misleaing...
<nibbler_> is there an alternative install cd for unr? i need full disk encryption, not just this homedirectory stuff :/
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  sounds like some soft of video driver issue to me.
<wers> pr0xy, yeah. why?
<brad_> penguin42, had bad experiences, or heard bad things?  or just a msft hater like the rest of us? :-)
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  as a test try alt-f2 'metacity --replace' see if it then works better.
<julian_> The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA::failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.
<julian_> please check your
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA: system 's kernel log for additional error
<julian_> messages.
<FloodBot1> julian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julian_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specificerror, 0)
<noob-tux--> why does firefox works slow in ubuntu 10.04? does anyone got the same problem? or is it just me? :(
<Moonlit> flood fail
<LjL> julian_: STOP PASTING
<Out`Of`Control> hi, how do i update 10.4 to 10.10 ?
<penguin42> brad_: The latter; but I doubt it would preserve the flags etc
<julian_> ok
<xukun> I lost all pcm sound through spdif. It was working before but I now think something is blocking it. Any idea what to do?
<LjL> julian_: use - the - pastebin
<pr0xy> wers dammit. I thought it was wrong so I redownloaded twice.
<wers> pr0xy, see http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<vj> hello guys, is ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt is today's verson??
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Video drivers are installed and working correctly. That command made no change at all
<pangeran> hy
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  that is odd then. what are your system specs/video card?
<varunthacker> kudos for the new release. Last time when i did an upgrade it slowed down my system a lot. I was wondering if i could save the exact state pf my current system so that if an upgrade goes bad i can revert to it. I do not want to do a fresh install.
<xukun> is there a command to restart pcm or pulseaudio something?
<pr0xy> wers. I was looking at the wrong md5sum list. just redownload it.
<nobarking> hello
<iflema> Out`Of`Control in a terminal    sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jpds> vj: Yes.
<Paddy_NI> varunthacker: You would be best to ghost your drive
<Out`Of`Control> ty iflema :)
<cousin_mario> pr0xy: PEBKAC then?
<wers> pr0xy, aww. ok. at least you know now.hehe
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Phenom II X4 920 @ 4.0GHz, 8GB of DDR2 @ 1200MHz, Radeon HD 5850 (primary), GeForce GTX260 (secondary)
<varunthacker> Paddy_NI, using?:
<nobarking> is LibreOffice available in Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick?
<jpds> nobarking: No.
<pr0xy> cousin_mario what's PEBKAC?
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  Interesting a ATI and an nvidia card.. thats amazing it dosent burst out in a war...
<Paddy_NI> varunthacker: clonezilla is nice
<nobarking> anyone know any PPAs for LibreOffice?
<vj> This is the busyest channel in freenode I think
<Moonlit> Leapo - sorry, you need a faster box ;)
<jpds> vj: Yes.
<vj> hehe
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: I usually run Windows. The HD5850 lets me game in Eyefinity and the GTX260 is a PhysX card
<_kroson_> people if 2 md5sums match then it means that both files are exactly the same?
<vj> all people are on their own,
<_kroson_> sorry if this sounds too noob xD
<BlueMatt> cousin_mario: Problem exists between keyboard and chair
<penguin42> _kroson_: To all purposes yes
<penguin42> _kroson_: There is a miniscule chance they are different
<_kroson_> penguin42: thats because my ubuntu iso is dated 7th october
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:   it could be some odd quirk in how nvidia and ati work together (or fight together)  I dont touch ati any more.
<penguin42> _kroson_: If the md5sum matches it's fine
<Leapo> Moonlit: If I need a faster box to keep windows from lagging behind the cursor, then there's something terribly wrong with ubuntu :-P
<erUSUL> _kroson_: yes;
<pr0xy> hey!... dammit. someone sent me the wrong link and I'm tired as heck...
<_kroson_> although i downloaded it today after the release announcement from ubuntu.com
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Switching the monitor to the Nvidia card made no difference. Same cursor lag. I've noticed this problem in a virtual machine as well.
<CkhiKuzad> For my indicator applet, i want to use Thunderbird as my mail program (Evolution doesnt work with my gmail, and it uses too much CPU power). How would I do this?
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Seems to be inherent to the window manager
<Moonlit> Leapo - maybe try swapping out your graphics card for something a little better supported, like uh... I dunno... S3 Virge? :P
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  first ive eer heard of it.. so i doubt that..  a virtual machine . would be using its own drivers also..
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Happening in VMWare and VirtualBox
<semitones> what's that keyboard shortcut that brings up the terminal?
<_kroson_> penguin42: true, i see that all isos are dated from 7th october
<Leapo> Default installation with tools
<Moonlit> windows seem to respond fine for my in VirtualBox
<_kroson_> thank you penguin42 and erUSUL
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:   so you installed the ati and  nvidia drivers?
<erUSUL> semitones: alt + f3 iirc
<xangua> CkhiKuzad: evolution does work with gmail perfectly http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/thunderbird-ubuntu-notification-applet/
<Low_enduser> penguin42: sorry for the delay, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/510121/
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: One, the other, both, no difference
<semitones> erUSUL, i just had a look in Preferences, it's ctrl - alt - t
<devkorcvince> exit
<penguin42> Low_enduser: Sorry, I've forgotten the problem!  that doesn't look like the whole of the log ?
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: You really don't notice that? Watch the cursor as you dag a window around, it doesn't stay in the same position relative to the window. Dragging a window upwards has the cursor off the top of the window with the window itself following along just behind.
<Serg86> Hey, I have a problem with my microphone, it was working perfectly in Lucid, now after a clean install of Maverick, it doesn't. I've checked, it's not muted, it's selected as the primary recording source and so on, maybe it has something to do with pulse?
<BUGabundo> booo
<Leapo> I've been able to reproduce this on every system so far...
<BUGabundo> darn mem leak
<Low_enduser> penguin42: yeah, how do i copy the logs from terminal ?
<Xeno__> Hi, can i record Ubuntu on a DVD+R?
<penguin42> Low_enduser: Easiest way is to use the pastebinit command
<ganeshran> hi everyone. my power went while upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 and now the GNOME manager doesnt start at all. please help
<penguin42> ganeshran: That can be very tricky to deal with
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  nope. never had that issue. except when the video drivers are totally mesed up  like im using the 'nv' drivers and compiz.
<roxdragon> we
<penguin42> ganeshran: Can you get a text terminal and sudo to root?
<ganeshran> penguin42, any idea what i should do?
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Don't have it, or can't see it?
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  even my low end netbook dosent have the issue with compiz. If the drivers are set right.
<xangua> Xeno__: yes, there is also an ubuntu dvd
<roxdragon> 10.10 relese?
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: It might be subtle
<Leapo> Compiz is off, by the way
<erUSUL> ganeshran: go to a terminal « crtl + alt + f1  » and finish the upgrade « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<ganeshran> how to get a text terminal? I have Ubuntu recovery mode in grub
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  try installing some other window manager like.. 'icewm' see if it has same issue in there.
<penguin42> ganeshran: What do you see on your screen?
<xukun> speaker-test -t wav -c 5 do not produce sound but I can hear ac3 with dvd. I think I that my pcm sound is dead I don't what to from here
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  you are also the first person ive ever seen thats had an ati and nvidia both in their system at the same time.
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Like I said, it happens on every system I've tried it on, including virtual machines
<Leapo> This is just the most recent :-/
<ganeshran> penguin42, i am now in windhows. On grub there are three entries with the recovery mode written on them. When I click it.  I stops after a while
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  virtual machines ON that machine you mean?
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Either way, same issue.
<penguin42> Leapo: Virtual machines are a bit special; the way they update the video and mice are a bit weird
<ganeshran> erUSUL, ubuntu is not logging in
<Xeno__> With a DVD+R i only need 1 correct?
<Leapo> penguin42: It happens if I boot into it as well
<seemawn> although I asked this in #linux.de:
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  ive never noticed it in virtualbox either.  i often run live cd's in vbox on ubuntu.
<vj> what is the difference between i386 and amd64 verson of ubuntu??
<ganeshran> erUSUL, It just stops after sometime. The computer powered off right in between the upgrade process
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Look harder? lol
<ruif13> hi,
<toxictux> vj, 32bit and 64bit
<seemawn> I hm I should not ask this here. This channel seeems to frequentated atm.
<julian_> The following error was encountered. You may need to update your configuration to solve this.
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA::failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module.
<julian_> please check your
<julian_> (EE) NVIDIA: system 's kernel log for additional error
<julian_> messages.
<FloodBot1> julian_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julian_> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specificerror, 0)
<seemawn> forget about that.
<penguin42> heck is he going to learn?
<vj> toxictux: but both works on amd processors?
<ruif13> hii :) i'm now upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 :)
<ruif13> just now :D
<toxictux> vj, yes
<ganeshran> any help please...
<ganeshran> how do i log into terminal when nothing is starting.
<toxictux> vj, how much ram do you have?
<[lan3y]> hey, is anyone else finding updating slow today?
<erUSUL> ganeshran: run « sudo --configure -a » when it stops. then do again the apt line; if it stops repeat « sudo --configure -a »
<vj> toxictux: 3gb
<erUSUL> ganeshran: do that untill the two commands do nothing
<LjL> julian_: seriously, which part of "don't flood" is so hard to get?
<vj> toxictux: and you?
<penguin42> ganeshran: What's the last thing you see on the screen, do you get a prompt or a login or the like?
<Xeno__> With a DVD+R i only need one correct?
<penguin42> erUSUL: I'm not sure he can get a prompt to type them at
<toxictux> vj, then you can use the 32bit version to use all your ram, i personaly like 64 bit better
<ganeshran> When i load the Grub has 6 entries for linux
<MaKrOBot> testing Ubuntu 10.10 on my Craft-DIY-Notebook
<Low_enduser> penguin42: nvm, I've found the solution xd... the cause of it is mainly co'z it's running under vbox and I didn't install guest plugin XD
<ganeshran> I tried clicking two of them. The normal and the recovery mode
<[lan3y]> 10.10 seems nice so far =D
<vj> toxictux: what is the actual difference between 32bit and 64bit??
<ganeshran> but it just stops and I am not able to enter any command too
<penguin42> vj: 32 bits
<cousin_mario> vj: do you have 4GB of RAM or more?
<ganeshran> should I try logging in the older recovery mode entries
<Xeno__> -_-
<Moonlit> vj - 64bit computers work with much bigger numbers at once, basically
<Super_Roach> [lan3y], good to hear :)
<vj> cousin_mario: no 3gb
<Xeno__> With a DVD+R I only NEED ONE right?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  one what?
<cousin_mario> vj: then you can use the 32 bit version
<vj> Moonlit: so no use installing 64 bit if I have 3gb ram?
<Xeno__> One DVD+R
<cousin_mario> not sure about virtualisation and stuff then
<vj> cousin_mario: so no use installing 64 bit if I have 3gb ram?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  clarify what you are talking about...
<toxictux> vj, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit
<cousin_mario> vj: for the vast majority of uses, no
<Moonlit> vj - well, there's really no harm if your CPU is 64bit capable, but you probably won't notice any real difference
<peto_> How do I know that I have 10.10 final? Because I don't have any update packages?
<Xeno__> Sorry if my choice of vocabulary is off today i have just woke up
<vj> Moonlit: ok, but my pc is 64 bit supported
<cousin_mario> vj: you will encounter some minor problem with plugins and binary codecs though
<toxictux> i use 64bit without any problems i can use wow and flash just fine
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: IceWM has the same problem
<_kroson_> peto_: that means you have final
<_kroson_> peto_: text lsb-release -a in terminal
<Xeno__> What im trying to say is, if i were to burn Ubuntu ISO onto a disk i would only need one DVD+R correct?
<Dr_Willis> peto_:   lsb_release  -a
<peto_> _kroson_, ok thanks
<BluesKaj> peto_, in the terminal , lsb_release -a
<cousin_mario> Xeno__: yes
<Moonlit> vj - you can use either then, though I see no reason not to go 64bit, especially if you might want more RAM later on
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  that tells me its some sort of driver/X issue.  icewm is about as minimal as it gets.. except for perhaps flvwm, or jwm.
<lackvoid> How do I upgrade my 10.10 rc to the final release?
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  or somthing else causing high system load.
<cousin_mario> lackvoid: just install the normal updates
<julian__> nvidia 310M driver
<peto_> This is the answer:
<peto_> peto@peto-laptop:~$  lsb_release -a
<peto_> No LSB modules are available.
<peto_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<peto_> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<FloodBot1> peto_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peto_> Release:	10.10
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: I've noted this issue with every version of Ubuntu I've ever tried on every hardware configuration I've ever run it on...
<Leapo> It's a constant thorn in my side
<aleksander> Hi, i have problem with samba, i can't connect with my second computer, because i must insert password
<BluesKaj> lackvoid, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_kroson_> peto_: you are at final release then :)
<peto_> yes it seems to be Final
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  then i guess youve had bad luck.. ior not tried a lot of differnt machines.. ive ran it on at least 10 differnt latpops and many desktop machines with out such issues.
<Xeno__> @coursin_mario alright, BTW do you know how to use the ISO Recorder? The ISO File i got was set for it to open with ISO Recorder.
<Xeno__> Sorry, once again just woke up
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: Or you just don't notice it...
<vj> Moonlit: how to recover my original desktop if ubuntu crashed and come up with command window??
<cousin_mario> Xeno__: I use brasero normally, but any will do, really
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  You said it was very noticeable..    or you are exzaggeratig the problem.
<julian__> nvidia 310M driver
<Pigl00> :quit
<lackvoid> BluesKaj, I cant see any upgrade option yet
<Dr_Willis> Leapo:  make a video/screen cast of it perhaps.
<Leapo> Dr_Willis: _I_ find it very noticeable, you might not (I can't use your brain)
<eriksson25> Anyone know how I chuld activate the Mantis drivers for tv cards that is implemented in the new kernell (from 2.6.33) Runing 10.10
<Leapo> :-P
<Xeno__> Alright ^^; When i burn it onto the disk all i have to do is restart my comp. and then boot it up? Do i have to dual boot in order to install it?
<nobarking> has "aptitude" been replaced in Ubuntu?
<nobarking> on Maverick?
<Moonlit> vj - can't help you there I'm afraid, I used to type "startx" but I don't know if that works
<Moonlit> try it anyway
<nobarking> i only get apt-get....
<erUSUL> nobarking: they want you to use apt-get
<trism> nobarking: it is still there, just not installed by default
<trans> what is the ubuntu notebook irc?
<nobarking> erUSUL: why is that so?
<julian__> long life to windows
<BluesKaj> lackvoid, I haven't either , the final release is mainly images / iso's , for Rcs I think the upgrades aren't in the repos yet
<erUSUL> nobarking: not really sure; avoid duplication? apt-get has got some of the aptitude capabilities ...
<nobarking> erUSUL: thanks
<nobarking> trans: thanks
<erUSUL> julian__: you really want anyone to help you when all you say is 16:23 < julian__> nvidia 310M driver ??
<Xeno__> When i have the DVD+R created with the ISO File on it do i just restart my computer (i have WinXP) and then should the option to install it Automatically pop up?
<erUSUL> !details | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<erUSUL> julian__: and use a pastebin ....
<trans> nobarking do I know u?
<nobarking> trism: thanks*
<nobarking> trans: meant to send it to trism
<trans> yeah its ok
<julian__> ok, the problems is to drivers 310M nvidia, i dont have
<Xeno__> When i have the DVD+R created with the ISO File on it do i just restart my computer (i have WinXP) and then should the option to install it Automatically pop up?
<trans> anybody know irc channel of ubuntu notebook?
<julian__> for ubuntu 9.10
<BluesKaj> Xeno__, depends what you want to do, dual boot with windows ? , then you need to follow the partioning options , if you want to wipe windows then reformat and install
<c3l> trans: netbook questions may be asked in here iirc
<Xeno__> I dont plan on getting rid of windows
<lackvoid> BluesKaj, when will the updates be available in the repo's?
<Guest28480> Hey guys - is there any way of checking if the gb repository is down?  Tried running an update now and it fails to get gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> lackvoid, wish i knew
<trans> I have few problems with RC notebook edition, system is slow, not smooth as 10.04
<julian__> a have a toshiba A505-S6033 and the probelm is with to drviers 310M nvidia for ubuntu9.10
<hikenboot> hello I am wondering if there is a source for libqt4 4:4.7.0~beta1 or later vbox sun version needs it
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<julian__> any drivers accept ubuntu with this reference to nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  you normally burn the iso image to a optical disk then reboot the machine and have it boot from the cd. You dont just copy 'files' to the  disk under windows. Youmust burn the disk as an image file
<Xpistos> is the download on ubuntu.com the real 10.10 not an rc?
<padhu> #/join #ilugcbe
<aeon-ltd> Xpistos: should be
<chrissharp123> Guest28480: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and select Other.. from the "Download from" section - then pick another mirror
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  or you could do a 'wubi' type install. but i dont reccomend that.
<Xpistos> cause I was able to download it in 15 mins. That is crazy fast on day one
<erUSUL> julian__: install a newer version of ubuntu. 10.04 or 10.10; you get newer compatible drivers
<Xeno__> I have another question -- people keep telling me to try and use "Wubi" and says something like its fixed. But i dont see "wubi" anywhere o_O
<Guest28480> Cheers Chrissharp123
<Xeno__> Mor of a statement
<Xeno__> more*
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  its the windows installer on the cd. some wubi.exe or somthing.. I dont reccomend it.
<jiohdi> wubi seemed to work fine for me until the first update, then it crashed everything including windows
<julian__> ok
<jiohdi> so be careful with wubi
<julian__> y try
<Xeno__> O_O
<fishcooker> i want to buy new printer that working seamlessly with ubuntu
<Guest28480> chrissharp123 - chose main and has worked fine now ta.
<Xeno__> Okay nope lol definitely not using Wubi
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  the normal way is to burn the iso to cd. reboot from the cd..
<fishcooker> is there any refernce?!
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:   it can resiuze the existing windows install then. and install onto its own partition/
<fishcooker> for scanning, print and sth like that
<solsTiCe> hi. So this times is there any cd cover ready to be printed on burned cd ?
<Xeno__> Alrighty -- does the CD give you an option for NOT using whole HDD?
<WXZ> what does "depends but is not going to be installed mean?"
<DJones> WXZ
<WXZ> DJones
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  check the linuxprinting.org site and cups.org site to see how well any printers you may like are supported. and the vararius reviews of any printers.
<jiohdi> WXZ: usually it means something is missing
<WXZ> I know, but what's the difference between "depends"
<fishcooker> thanks dr_wilis, you are the best :D
<DJones> WXZ: From memory, that means that the app you're trying to install has a dependancy thats needed, but isn't in the repo's you've got set up
<Dr_Willis> fishcooker:  i can suggest 'avoid canon' - they have bad rep. for linux sypport.
<Zindon> is the gb.archive.ubuntu.com mirror down for anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> fix stick with HP. and perhaps Brother.. but it pays to research befor you buy.
<pdidboatdance> hola
<penguin42> Zindon: It's being really touchy and slow
<WXZ> so what's the significance of "but is not going to be installed"
<chrissharp123> Guest28480: great
<Xeno__> Alrighty -- does the CD give you an option for NOT using whole HDD?
<fishcooker> the squid works well for me dr_willis
<Xeno__> when you Boot it?
<pdidboatdance> has anyone found a solution to install 10.10 from usb on intel atoms?
<xangua> Xeno__: yes
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  of course it does..  it can 'resize' as i mentioned earlier.
<padhu> fishcooker:openprinting website has an good list
<xangua> pdidboatdance: tried unetbootin¿
<jiohdi> WXZ: it could also mean that the dependancies are ok, but some other program conflicts
<pdidboatdance> tried unetbootin and universal
<fishcooker> thanks padhu.. i'll check it instantly
<WXZ> ok
<Xeno__> Alright ^^; someone suggested to me earlier that i had 15-30 gb of Storage Space left -- does that sound right>?
<pdidboatdance> it loads black screen with one line that says "SYSLINUX ***** sumthing sumthing"
<c3l> how do you add programs to the unity sidebar?
<WXZ> i'm still a bit confused about "not going to be installed" though
<jiohdi> WXZ: it means that to install it would break what you already have installed
<WXZ> oh.
<WXZ> so installing it would be a bad idea
<xangua> c3l: drag them to it
<jiohdi> until you rid yourself of whatever conflicting program
<BluesKaj> WXZ, other dependencies need tobe resolved perhaps and they haven't come down the repos pipe yet
<pdidboatdance> this is a busy irc channel...
<Zindon> penguin42: you're right, it's now working for me, just slowly
<Xeno__> Alright ^^; someone suggested to me earlier that i had 15-30 gb of Storage Space left -- does that sound right>?
<WXZ> ok, I'm just going to install the dependencies manually 1 by 1 and see what happens
<jiohdi> WXZ: do you already have some program that is similar installed?
<WXZ> no jiohdi
<c3l> xangua: cant. for example I want openoffic word processor at the unity bar so I can launch it quickly. so I search for it in my applications tab, but then I cant add it to the unity bar, if I try to trag it, nothing happens
<erUSUL> Xeno__: how can we possibily know what storage do you have/had left? or did i missunderstand the question ?
<WXZ> I just installed ubuntu from a minimal CD
<jiohdi> WXZ: which program exactly is telling you this msg?
<Xeno__> OOPS
<[lan3y]> so ive just updated does that mean im on final 10.10 now?
<Xeno__> Sorry i am SOOO tired lol
<WXZ> there's only 1 program :s
<WXZ> I'd call it the terminal
<Xeno__> Alright, someone suggested that i SHOULD HAVE 15-30 gbs left to install Ubuntu if i "keep using it"
<jiohdi> WXZ: so you DID or TRIED to install ubuntu?
<WXZ> I installed ubuntu, not from the live CD though jiohdi
<mustu> Hi, where can I find New Features in 10.10 Server edition?
<WXZ> it's very different
<WXZ> no graphical interface
<jiohdi> WXZ: ok, so when did the msg appear?
<WXZ> when I did "sudo apt-get install gnome-core"
<barberan> Help, please. I've got stucked installation process. At the bottom written ">Ready when you are...", and the screen is waiting me for chaning keyboard layout. But I can not choose layout, neither I can press forward.  The mouse courso is in "blinking" state. What should I do ?
<c3l> xangua: ooh, you launch it, and then right klick the icont and select "keep in launcher"
<Gryllida> how do I get current os info, version, etc?
<WXZ> actually, it was "--f --no-install-recommends"
<pdidboatdance> so i am guessing no one else is running into the 10.10 live usb  problems?
<psusi> WXZ, why don't you just download the regular install cd, preferably with bit torrent?
<jiohdi> WXZ: ok... try another first... try icewm
<lduros> just curious, when will maverick be available for upgrade from the update manager?
<ganeshran> penguin42, hi i tried pressing ctrl-alt-f1 to load terminal but nothing happened
<WXZ> psusi :s
<penguin42> ganeshran: What do you actually see on your screen at this point?
<pdidboatdance> lduros, sudo update-manager -d
<Gryllida> ganeshran: did you hold all them three at the same time?
<jiohdi> or xfce4
<pdidboatdance> there is an option to upgrade
<semitones> has anyone gotten zsync to work in downloading the maverick images?
<pdidboatdance> in the window
<luisgrin> i installed apache2 mysql and php5, they are working, but i it seems that apache2 does not know php exist
<barberan> Help, please. I've got stucked installation process. At the bottom written ">Ready when you are...", and the screen is waiting me for chaning keyboard layout. But I can not choose layout, neither I can press forward.  The mouse courso is in "blinking" state. What should I do ?
<Xeno__> Alright, someone suggested that i SHOULD HAVE 15-30 gbs left to install Ubuntu if i "keep using it"
<psusi> semitones, yes
<erUSUL> !lamp > luisgrin
<ubottu> luisgrin, please see my private message
<Gryllida> barberan: type 'us', hit enter
<luisgrin> i try phpinfo() but the browser want to download the file
<ganeshran> penguin42, i am now in my parallel windows installation. But I tried all the 6 linux grub boot options but they dont work
<lduros> pdidboatdance: but will it happen without doing this? I'm just asking because my parents (in their late 50s, not tech savvy) have ubuntu 10.04 but they in no way want to use the command line
<luisgrin> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jiohdi> WXZ: that should give you enough base libs and such to continue
<WXZ> same problem jiohdi
<psusi> semitones, just used it to update the daily from a day or two ago... there were no changes... now seeding the torrent
<Xeno__> -_-
<penguin42> ganeshran: I need you to tell me what is on your screen at the point they stop working
<Dominion> !ops THE GAY NIGGER ASSOCIATION OF AMERICA WANTS YOU TO KNOW WHEN YOU COMMENT ON SPAM, THE GAY NIGGERS WIN. NOW YOU KNOW, AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE! GO NIGGER!!! Dominion NEXUS-6 FrankLv massmc_ ugliefrog phil_in_london dukeduan voioiv ThinWhiteDuke lduros ganeshran luisgrin diconico07 kuchen grandrew SimonP86 mustu mwalling Severian l3dx pjronb cdbob [lan3y] barberan vj mint33 Gangrel dankobum leopesto pdidboatdance shashi859 maxx_ draioch psusi root_
<WXZ> don't icewm-common
<erUSUL> luisgrin: check the troubleshotting section in the wiki
<WXZ> or openoffice.org-core
<lduros> pdidboatdance: just want to make sure they'll get the prompt for the upgrade sometimes down the line
<pdidboatdance> lduros, have them run that one command in a terminal
<ganeshran> penguin42. you mean the recovery mode?
<pdidboatdance> and click upgrade
<pdidboatdance> then tehy are done
<jiohdi> WXZ: do you have any vesa loaded or some other x system?
<pdidboatdance> its not much command line to it
<penguin42> ganeshran: I mean what was on the screen when you tried alt-f1 ?
<ganeshran> penguin42, noything at all
<semitones> psusi, could you copy your command to me? I can't get it to work.
<penguin42> ganeshran: Completely black?
<pdidboatdance> they could also just run that command with alt f
<Xeno__> Alright, someone suggested that i SHOULD HAVE 15-30 gbs left to install Ubuntu if i "keep using it"
<WXZ> I don't know what either of those things are, so probably not
<Gryllida> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Xeno__> FOR THE THIRD TIME
<lduros> pdidboatdance: i guess I could do that, but in any case, if you don't' do that command line, you'll never get the upgrade?
<lduros> just wondering
<pdidboatdance> idk
<erUSUL> Xeno__: it all depends on what you plan to do with the system
<psusi> semitones, zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<jiohdi> WXZ: if you are using term only perhaps nothing for the graphical interface X window system is present  yet
<pdidboatdance> thats how it was explained to me
<ganeshran> ganeshran, oh you want exact things.
<psusi> semitones, you need to rename the file first though
<ganeshran> penguin42, i will take a pic and post. pls give me 2 mins
<Xeno__> I plan to keep WinXP on and Ubuntu
<Xeno__> And just Dual Boot between both of them
<pdidboatdance> i am tethering on a 50kbs 3g connection
<ganeshran> i need to restart
<erUSUL> Xeno__: you could be an avid pr0n dwonloader for all we know ;P
<semitones> psusi, yeah, that is the mirror I'm using, but the download keeps aborting... I wonder what the problem could be
<pdidboatdance> pr0n has no place on ubuntu
<pdidboatdance> take it to osx
<Xeno__> LOL you have absolutely no idea how NON High Tech i am
<Xeno__> its almost pathetic
<LFC_fan> well it has a place
<LFC_fan> on your /boot partition
<jiohdi> WXZ: try apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  if you have 30gb free on your windosws disk.. and use 30 of it to put ubuntu on.. then your windows drive will be 100% full.....
<Xeno__> It actually is pathetic =/ -- i do know how to do some HTML and VBScript and a LITTLE PHP but thats about it
<lduros> pdidboatdance: the update manager window says it's still a release candidate
<pdidboatdance> has anyone in here successfully installed 10.10 from a usb stick?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  defrag and scandisk your windoss setup befor doing the install also.. and backup imporntant stuff..
<WXZ> jiohdi: still same problem
<psusi> pdidboatdance, yes
<pdidboatdance> how?
<psusi> pdidboatdance, how what?
<pdidboatdance> i get stuck at a line that just says SYSLINUX (ETC ETC)
<jiohdi> WXZ: was there a functional reason to try from minimal?
<pdidboatdance> did you install from usb
<ctjctj> I am having trouble getting nfs4 to work on 10.04.1 LTS.  I can mount the server.  I've started rpc.idmapd but the UID and GID still come back as Nobody.  This was working in an 9.04(?) system.  I've checked the domain name and it matches and the idmap.conf file matches what I have on a working 9.x system
<Xeno__> omfg Defrag takes too d*** long
<Xeno__> Ugh :P
<Xeno__> its worth it i guess
<psusi> pdidboatdance, same way you install from cd... tell the bios to boot from that drive, then choose install
<Falcorian> Does anyone have a link to the md5 hashes for 10.10? I don't see them on the download page... :-/
<trism> semitones: generally on release day I need to use a mirror instead of releases.ubuntu.com for zsync to work correctly, haven't tested it yet today though
<pdidboatdance> ive done it on every release since 9
<iflema> !hashes | Falcorian
<ubottu> Falcorian: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<pdidboatdance> but htis particular version will not work with my computer
<Falcorian> Thanks!
<mdg2> hello!  I'm having a problem with lxde install allowing sharing of connected printer to wireless client - any help greatly appreciated
<semitones> trism, alright, I'll look for a good mirror :)
<WXZ> jiohdi: yes, I don't like extra stuff
<pdidboatdance> ill keep tryin
<WXZ> control-freak issue
<jiohdi> WXZ: only a guess mind you, but it could be that the kernel is just minimual too without necessary drivers
<Falcorian> iflema: Doesn't seem to have 10.10.
<mdg2> what file would I need to tweak to make sure my printer gets shared?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  also the windows tools to resize the widnows hd may be faster. If you know how to use them
<jiohdi> WXZ: you might like business card debian
<pdidboatdance> its super fast
<pdidboatdance> to shrink the windows volume
<julian__> nvidia 310M is not go to ubuntu
<Xeno__> What do you mean by "resize"
<erUSUL> mdg2: the gui method does not work for you ? or even the cups webUI ?
<WXZ> I'll try it jiohdi
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  you will resize your windows partitions to make room for a linux partitiion. the installer cn do it. or you do be  beforhand
<jiohdi> WXZ: it has everying but the latest updates of certain programs
<jiohdi> and it lets you install just what you wish
<jiohdi> very mimimal install
<iflema> Falcorian http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/MD5SUMS
<mdg2> erUSUL: no.  I've checked the server settings to enable sharing, but my wireless laptoe running linux does not see it,even using an ipp://
<Falcorian> There we go! Thanks again
<Xeno__> Okay -- how do i do it "beforehand" and if i do it will it erase important files o_O i wouldnt think you COULD because of the fact that you have windows UP
<jiohdi> it fits on a business card sized cd thus the name
<WXZ> jiohdi: if this fails
<WXZ> I'll give it a go
<ctjctj> I am having trouble getting nfs4 to work on 10.04.1 LTS.  I can mount the server.  I've started rpc.idmapd but the UID and GID still come back as Nobody.  This was working in an 9.04(?) system.  I've checked the domain name and it matches and the idmap.conf file matches what I have on a working 9.x system.  I've read the NFS howtows.  Any suggestions on where to go from here?
<jiohdi> WXZ: you might also check out puppy5 which supports debian
<semitones> is it better to upgrade from the alternate cd or from the internet?
<WXZ> wrote it down in tomboy
<mdg2> erUSUL: I do note that the printer settings when viewed for path show :usb...... and it shows the serial number instead of other info
<sourya> Is there a way to do wireless ad-hoc file sharing with a windows computer without bridging with any other interfaces?
<FDFlock> semitones: the same
<Matthes_> I have a broken dependencie, how do I get rid of it?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  windows has tools to resize its own partitions.. Im not sure if any are in XP hopwever...
<erUSUL> mdg2: tried the webui? http://localhost:631 ?
<Keiser_Soze> howdi...  I put the new 10.10 iso in the same directory as wubi... then I run Wubi and it ignores that iso and tried to download the 10.04 version... help please?
<pdidboatdance> i dont think there is in xp
<jiohdi> sourya: samba can access any open xp files and can copy paste with them
<uLinux> if I change my name during installation it wont give me any problems?
<aeon-ltd> Keiser_Soze: try getting the latest wubi
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  you can let the installer do it..   just be sure to scandisk and defrag, and backup imporntant windows files first..
<uLinux> (not username)
<mdg2> yep, it keeps asking for password endlessly
<Keiser_Soze> aeon-ltd I did.
<BluesKaj> semitones, upgrade from he repos works well if you have a decent internet connection , sudo do-release-upgrade
<FDFlock> semitones: from internet the updates might be a bit newer, obviously. But you can use the CD and then update from the internet
<techwizrd> Are there any downsides to using 64 bit ubuntu as opposed to 32 bit?
<Xeno__> The thing is, i dont HAVE another HDD to backup Windows with
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  now a days i always keep linux and windoqws each on their own hard drives
<Xeno__> As in
<ctjctj> Keiser_Soze: the magic I just found is to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and make prompt=normal.  if it is LTS it seems to ignore 10.10.
<vbgunz> how can I troubleshoot why hibernation is so slow? It's amazingly slow. the kernel prior to maverick and the next mainline kernel 2.6.36 are blazingly fast... the maverick kernel 2.6.35 is extremely slow... up to 700% slower to hibernate than either other kernel?
<ctjctj> Keiser_Soze: don't know if that applies to your issue but it might.
<jiohdi> Keiser_Soze: wubi is a program that is not yet set up for 10.10... but bewarned, after my wubi install worked... the first updates crashed my whole system including windows install
<erUSUL> vbgunz: report a bug
<mdg2> erUSUL: when I try to change from client side,and shows enabled and sharing when trying from server side
<semitones> Ok, as long as the servers aren't flooded, as they were in years past :P
<Xeno__> Dr_Willis do i need to back anything up if i have Restoration CDs made already
<Keiser_Soze> OK.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  when in doubt. backup imporntant stuff...
<netcitizen> How to do fresh install of  ubuntu 10.10 and remove 10.04? I have dual boot of Win XP and Ubuntu 10.04. I did not use Wubi installer.
<jiohdi> Keiser_Soze: wubi installs WITHIN xp/vista and updates can alter partition sizing etc
<sourya> jiohdi: I am not in network with the windows computer. I tried creating an ad-hoc connection from winodws but I am not able to connect to it through ubuntu. Does samba work without a LAN?
<vbgunz> erUSUL: I didn't ask how to report a bug, I asked how to troubleshoot why this is happening. I cannot get any verbose output and don't know what log files to look into and even if I did, I don't know what I am looking for
<erUSUL> mdg2: i do not think i can help further; my understanding of cups is really weak. take a look at logs /var/log/cups/ and conf files /etc/cups/
<BlaDe^> Hi, how can I setup an sftp account to the /var/www/ directory ?
<Dr_Willis> netcitizen:  burn 10.10 cd.. boot it.. use  the partition tools to delete the 10.04 partitions. or tell the installer to reformat them.
<mdg2> erUSUL: maybe I need to get a fresh printer.conf file
<jiohdi> sourya: you mean over the internet without a direct set up?
<BlaDe^> I don't want to give root to them
<Xeno__> Well -- i dont have another HDD o_o
<mdg2> erUSUL: okay, thanks for the tips
<erUSUL> vbgunz: main kernel log ? /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog ?
<techwizrd> netcitizen, When you install ubuntu 10.10, select manual partitioning and install Ubuntu 10.10 on the partition you have 10.04. Make sure you tell it to reformat
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, raid ? if so which one ?
<TER0RR> wow
<TER0RR> 10.10 is awesome :)
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  no raid. just lots of hard drives. :) even the laptop has 2 now..
<Keiser_Soze> I think the prudent thig to do is wait a few days until the wubi guys figure it out. Thanks for the help
<sourya> juihdi: No internet, just two wireless computers
<Xeno__> Dr_Willis and WTH are the Bots doing?
<Dr_Willis> Xeno__:  no idea. i tend to ignore them
<Matthes_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977    How do I get rid of a broken dependencie?
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, does grub accomodate more than one HDD ?
<jiohdi> sourya: no router?
<netcitizen> Dr_Willis: , techwizrd thanks. will do the same.when i do that it will remove 10.04 and install 10.10 in the same partition right.leaving win xp untouched.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  of course.. lilo could.. :)
<MohammadAG51> hmm, is 10.10 RC upgradeable to Final?
<cupis> MohammadAG51, yes
<sourya> juihdi: No.
<jiohdi> sourya: if you put a router between them its easy... without a router I have no clue
<techwizrd> netcitizen, It will leave Windows XP untouched as long as you only format the partition with Ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  i tend to keep linux and grub on one hd.. and windows on other hd.. I can use bios menus to boot what HD i want.. or let grub be default.. and pick the os.. if grub dies , windows is untouched.. and if windows reinstalls.. grub is untouched.
<Dr_Willis> MohammadAG51:  of course.
<ganeshran> penguin42, erUSUL : this is my boot menu http://img257.imageshack.us/i/20101010201327735bengal.jpg/
<jiohdi> sourya: I think you can pick up a router at a flea market under 50 bucks
<netcitizen> techwizrd: when i choose that option it will do the format of partition automatically right ?
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  ive gotten them for  $1
<jiohdi> yes :)
<Matthes_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977    How do I get rid of a broken dependencie?
<penguin42> ganeshran: And when you hit return at that point what exactly happens next?
<techwizrd> Are there any downsides to using 64-bit Ubuntu? I'm particularly interested in things like Flash.
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  new ones ive seen under $30
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: exactly, they are cheap enough to get
<Dr_Willis> techwizrd:  not really any downsides these days
<erUSUL> ganeshran: looks ok; what's the problem?
<vbgunz> those files are barely empty. I man pm-hibernate and still cannot find anyway to verbosely put out whats happening during hibernate. I downloaded hibernate from apt-get and put the verbosity up high on 4 yesterday but though I can see no problems hibernating and saw some progress, I could never resume. I removed hibernate and fell back to pm-hibernate but no progress and still butt slow
<OneMillionDollar> is there a alarm clock app in ubuntu ?
<penguin42> techwizrd: With the 32bit flash used at the moment it's less stable than running in 32bit Ubuntu, there is a 64bit flash that's more stable if you manually install it
<ganeshran> penguin42, If i log into the normal one - this error comes http://img257.imageshack.us/i/20101010201327735bengal.jpg/
<sourya> juihdi: The apartment I'm in has a router but only allows one connection per account. So I cannot use that.
<techwizrd> Matthes_, Have you tried? sudo apt-get -f install ?
<administrator> ?
<Matthes_> techwizrd: yep
<Guest95854> hello, anyone else having broken their ubuntu this morning?
<jiohdi> sourya: then just pick up a cheapy at a flea market
<techwizrd> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> sourya:  you use your router to connect to the other 'router' and it shares that one connection to the rest of the pcs
<penguin42> ganeshran: Is that the right link? That's still the Grub menu
<ChogyDan> Guest95854: whats wrong?
<Matthes_> techwizrd: dpkg: error processing libsdl-image1.2-dev (--remove): cannot remove `/.': Invalid argument
<Matthes_> Errors were encountered while processing: libsdl-image1.2-dev
<Guest95854> upgraded to meerkat and lost X
<Matthes_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ganeshran> penguin42, oh i am sorry. this is right link http://img508.imageshack.us/i/20101010201229722bengal.jpg/
<sourya> Jiohdi &Dr_Willis: Yeah, I could do that. Thanks
<penguin42> ganeshran: OK, and does ctrl-alt-f1 work at that point?
<ChogyDan> Guest95854: have you tried startx?
<techwizrd> Matthes_, Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lbsdl-image1.2-dev && sudo apt-get remove --purge libsdl-image1.2-dev'
<Guest95854> kept giving me "Error: Invalid character in revision name" while upgrading
<ganeshran> penguin42, no nothing at all works. even ctrl-alt-del
<cousin_mario> hello
<Guest95854> yup, no nvidia module found
<ganeshran> penguin42, no key is working in gnome menu
<cousin_mario> how do I replace the bootsplash? the default one is ugly as sin
<techwizrd> Matthes_, Paste everything the single quotes in the terminal and paste the output on pastie.org
<ritztech>  hmmm is there a way when i do a tail -f auto enter 5 times every 10 seconds
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  thats Plymouth these days
<penguin42> ganeshran: OK, and if you use the recovery mode you still get this?
<ritztech> is that look a for loop
<MohammadAG> cupis, Dr_Willis not getting any updates with apt or update-manager (even with -d, though that shouldn't be needed afaik)
<uLinux> why do ppl use Sun Virtualbox instead of OSE?
<ganeshran> penguin42, if i log into the recovery mode - here is what happens - http://img98.imageshack.us/i/20101010201414631bengal.jpg/
<ChogyDan> Guest95854: have you tried mv xorg.conf xorg.con.backup?
<Dr_Willis> MohammadAG:  no idea. i do clean installs.. other have had similer issues.. they were advised to wait a bit and see if the updates kick in.
<duffydack> cousin_mario, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?s=plymouth
<erUSUL> uLinux: usb passthrough support mainly
<Dr_Willis> MohammadAG:  what does lsb_release -a say your version is?
<cupis> MohammadAG, you are probably up-to-date
<uLinux> erUSUL: it detects the pendrives?
<penguin42> ganeshran: OK, so you're going to boot from the install CD/usb and either reinstall or you might be able to rescue it
<Dr_Willis> Description:Ubuntu 10.10
<ganeshran> penguin42, here also nothing works
<Dr_Willis> Release:10.10
<Guest95854> nope hadn't thought of it. it does say there's no nvidia module though and the splash screen is in text mode
<cousin_mario> duffydack: how do I install it?
<MohammadAG> Dr_Willis, 10.10
<taasj> Hmm, any idea why both the RC and Final amd64 desktop ISOs (both torrent and direct) ends up corrupted for me? Could it be because I burn the CD on a 32-bit system?
<Dr_Willis> MohammadAG:  there ya go...
<pdidboatdance> does 10.10 have multi touch touchpad support built in?
<cousin_mario> and where on earth is medibuntu anyway?
<MohammadAG> which is odd, since I upgraded yesterday
<penguin42> ganeshran: Power down during an install is never easy to fix
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ganeshran> penguin42, can i use the 10.04 install. is there a chance or recovery?
<Matthes_> techwizrd: http://pastebin.com/9dAKfqXd
<erUSUL> uLinux: a pendrive is usually not a problem; ipods/phones/ devices with only windows drivers etc ...
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: I mean there is no support for maverick yet
<MohammadAG> actually no, the day before
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  oh? Hmm.. i thought i got it setup here...
<penguin42> ganeshran: I think you have a chance of recovering it if you use a 10.10 boot CD, I doubt you could rescue it with a 10.04 if it's half upgraded
<techwizrd> Guest95854, Shouldn't the open-source nvidia drivers be loaded on startup
<penguin42> ganeshran: Do you know how to use chroot ?
<pdidboatdance> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
 * MohammadAG looks into ways of using ndiswrapper, the broadcom drivers are shit
<Guest95854> it was in lucid
<TomatoIN> hello! how do I update from 10.04? I have opened the update manager but I get nothing that says to update
<pdidboatdance> tomator
<duffydack> cousin_mario, instructions are included.
<pdidboatdance> sudo update-manager -d
<ganeshran> penguin42, no. how do i do it? I can look it up though. Will it be useful for recovery?
<erUSUL> TomatoIN: check the software sources the updates tab.
<edbian> TomatoIN, You have to go into software sources and change it to include all releases not just LTS
<syron> alt + f2  then type  update-manager -d
<BlaDe^> Can I setup an sftp account just for the /var/www directory without giving root or ssh etc?
<huntz0r> Quick question, anyone know where the md5sums are for 10.10?
<pdidboatdance> ubuntu.com
<pdidboatdance> :-D
<huntz0r> no way! :D
<erUSUL> TomatoIN: you have to enable normal revisions; by default is set to check for LTS's
<psusi> huntz0r, same place they always are: right beside the iso
<TomatoIN> erUSUL, how do I do that?
<aeon-ltd> huntz0r: yeah way!
<tommis> how do i chance file owner in ubuntu?
<cousin_mario> duffydack: ok
<cupis> TomatoIN, run update-manager and go to Settings - change to enable non-LTS versions
<erUSUL> TomatoIN: System>Admin...>Software sources. third tab at the bottom
<edbian> tommis, chown fileName
<iflema> TomatoIN in a terminal     sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<l3dx> I'm trying to install using PXE, but get "[Errno 5] Input/output error" when copying of files is starting
<huntz0r> aeon-ltd, ah, can't see the wood for the trees, cheers
<tommis> edpian but there is like 200 files
<penguin42> ganeshran: So read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot   and what you'll need to do is to mount your root directory (/dev/sda6 I think from those screenshots?) in a directory, mount /proc and /dev underneath and chroot in, you should then be able to use apt-get to continue the installation - it's quite tricky though
<tommis> edbian,
<jacobw> hello, i'm having trouble updating from RC, apt-get update says http://is.gd/fUY3t
<uLinux> what is the name for on Ubuntu?
<edbian> tommis,
<tommis> edbian, yes?
<uLinux> there is username and hostname but the name?
<TomatoIN> thank you guys!!!
<geckopunk> Does anyone know if the app Earthworm wp_tray has been obsoleted?
<edbian> tommis, You said my name!
<techwizrd> tommis, You can just move all 200 in a folder and 'chown * tommis'
<tommis> <tommis> edpian but there is like 200 files
<ganeshran> penguin42, i am a linux beginner dont think i will be able to do all this. If i use a 10.04 install, will I be able to recover my files in documents folder
<edbian> tommis, chown ownerName *   (make sure you're in that folder)
<cupis> jacobw, you should be able to ignore that error
<edbian> tommis, chown ownerName /path/to/folder/with/files/*
<cortex> I'm running update-manager, but don't see 10.10 in it, and update-manager -d says it will install a RC, is 10.10 still trickling down to mirrors?
<penguin42> ganeshran: If you boot off either the 10.10 or 10.04 discs you should be able to mount your hard disk and find the documents folder
<beilby> how do I update from 10.10 alpha 3 to full release?
<edbian> cortex, Go into software sources.  Change it from LTS only releases to normal releases.  Redo update manager
<xangua> beilby: just run update
<Dr_Willis> cortex:  some servers are not updated fully yet.
<cupis> beilby, just do normal update
<erUSUL> !final | beilby
<ubottu> beilby: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ganeshran> ok cool i will try it
<tommis> edbian, but does it work if folders are inside of folders?
<DJones> beilby: As long as you keep updating, you'll have the final release
<ChogyDan> cortex: just torrent the alt cd, and upgrade with that
<iflema> cortex maybe.... try   sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Dr_Willis> beilby:  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade,  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     is how i did it
<ikonia> iflema: no
<ikonia> iflema: that is an upgrade to a development release
<cupis> cortex, possibly, you should be able to just update to that, or what for the update
<Dr_Willis> someone updated the bot factoid to be natty allready? :)
<edbian> tommis, chmod -R ownerName /path/to/folder/*
<edbian> tommis, :)  man cmod
<cortex> edbian: thanks, that did it!
<geckopunk> I'm trying to download Eartworm's wp_tray from http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/ubuntu/wp-tray_0.4.6-1_i386.deb
<edbian> cortex, No problem. :)
<JusTerminal> hi...how could I do this via terminal: replace filename "old_text" "new_text"
<JusTerminal> ?
<KenBW2> I set off some files copying from one folder. When I came back the screen was black and wasn't responding. I did a REISUB to reboot and now i get "Missing Operating System" on boot. Any ideas?
<edbian> JusTerminal, mv oldName newName
<geckopunk> my konsole says that Package libgnutls11 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<erUSUL> JusTerminal: rename a file? replace the text inside the file ?
<edbian> KenBW2, Your grub is gone.
<JusTerminal> yeah
<JusTerminal> replace the text inside a file
<geckopunk> does anyone know of the pkg that replaces libgnutls11?
<MohammadAG> sed, nano, vi, gedit (easiest to use)
<penguin42> geckopunk: libgnutls26 ?
<geckopunk> thanks... i'll see if I can use that Penguin
<JusTerminal> need to do it in a script
<KenBW2> edbian: does that still apply if when running a LiveCD it doesnt show the HDDs?
<Dr_Willis> JusTerminal:  'sed' is designed for taht sort of task
<russlar> sed ftw
<Dr_Willis> JusTerminal:  i recall some script called 'gres'  for a specific case of changing simple strings. (it used sed i think)
<geckopunk> my konsole is saying: libgnutls26 is already the newest version.
<Dr_Willis> JusTerminal:  but that was old skool stuff :)
<uLinux> what's the use of Name in Ubuntu? is it just for Applications?
<penguin42> JusTerminal: sed -e s/'oldstring/newstring' < oldfile > newfile
<penguin42> hey why did that ' go over there
<pr0xy> wtf? I'm trying to instal 10.10 and I get as far as the install but then I get a bunch of green blue red and black dots.
<uLinux> realname
<penguin42> JusTerminal: sed -e 's/oldstring/newstring' < oldfile > newfile
<MohammadAG> or sed -i to edit an existing file
<penguin42> better
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  whats your video chipset?
<russlar> penguin42: i think you need a /g at the end of teh sed string
<Alan> Ok, what the hell is wrong with acpid? it works differently if i run it manually than if it's run as a service..
<geckopunk> wp-tray: Depends: libgnutls11 (>= 1.0.16) but it is not installable...Depends: libtasn1-2 (>= 0.2.8) but it is not installable
<pr0xy> i'm using the onboard because the gt240 isn't supported or something
<abe> Hi, everybody! I am getting blank screen at the startup of ubuntu. There's no splash screen. Does anybody have any idea, why does it happen?
<Diehard> abe: does the terminal offer you login?
<aeon-ltd> abe: got any other gpus to try?
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  for my nvidia cards i have to enable the 'nomodeset' option from the boot menu to let the live cd work properly so i can install.
<pr0xy> how
<abe> Diehard: yes
<Matthes_> techwizrd: any ideas what I can do? :)
<Doonz> what ports need to be opend for remote desktop in 10.4
<Doonz> and how can i specify a non standard port in 10.4
<Diehard> abe: after login try to run "startx"
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  at the boot menus.. thers an option to enable other options.. hit space. then F6 i think
<geckopunk> is there a better app for automatically changing wallpapers instead of wp_tray?
<MohammadAG> F6 -> other options -> nomodeset=1 pr0xy
<Nepherius> gpt a newb question , if I have debian and want to install ubuntu , can I do that without formating home ?
<Zopieux> hi
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  over the internet? or a local lan?
<erUSUL> Nepherius: probably
<OpenSourcedNick> is there a way to get notified when a Terminal finishes a job?
<Diehard> abe: I had the problem many times with my nvidia card, everytime this happend had to reinstall drivers
<Doonz> over the internet
<pr0xy> should my gt230 be enabled or disabled in BIOS?
<Zopieux> do you think i can install maverick via netinstall?
<edbian> Nepherius, Is /home a separate partition?
<Doonz> Dr_Willis: over the internet
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  you will want to ssh tunnle the vnc connection, or use that freenx tool.
<Zopieux> are the required files ok?
<Nepherius> yes edbian
<MohammadAG> live CD works for GT230M here
<MohammadAG> at least 10.04's
<Doonz> why do i need to tunnel it
<Diehard> abe: if you get stuck at: "no screens found", try to download and install your graphic driver again
<edbian> Nepherius, It's ext3 I presume?  Then it should be fine.  Just tell Ubuntu that you have separate /home (and point Ubuntu to it) at install time.
<Guest79222> how can I tell if I'm still using the RC or if I'm using the full thing?
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  My  360M works. I have to use that nomodeset. due to some plymouth issue I think
<ubuntu> salut
<Dr_Willis> Doonz:  you dont want to vnc straight across the internet without some security
<jacobw> cupis: sorry i missed your reply! so this error won't prevent apt-get upgrade functioning correctly?
<Dr_Willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Doonz> *sigh*
<abe> Diehard:actually i can login automatically in ubuntu, my problem is that idono tget the splash screen
<edbian> Guest79222, That speaks very highly about the quality of the RC :)
<pr0xy> Dr_Willis What is plymouth anyway?
<jongleur> hi. any suggestions why the upgrade to 10.10 destroyed my dual screen setup?
<comicinker> how do I get 3d acceleration with my nvidea GeForce 8300 GS card? installing the restricted driver leads to a black screen after reboot....
<Nepherius> so it wont cause any trouble ?:
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  the silly eye candy animation at the start of bootup
<Guest79222> edbian, I was very happy with the RC :D
<Nepherius> and yes its ext3
<Doonz> Ok how about answering my question?
<Diehard> abe: what about ctrl+alt+f7 ?
<abe> i heard that in ubuntu 10.04 they have added plymouth
<geckopunk> does anyone know of any IPSec VPN Clients for Ubuntu?
<padhu> jongleur: reinstall grub
<n8w> how do i openoffice from via cmd?
<russlar> geckopunk: vpnc
<Doonz> What Ports Does Remote desktop use as well as where can i specify an Alternate port
<abe> initially i had errors like plymouth closed unexpectedly
<phre> hey guys i don't have the 2 D ubuntu in the start menu how can i activate it ?
<geckopunk> okay... I have that one... just making sure
<Dr_Willis> n8w:  the command is like oowrite or oodraw or oo* for the various parts of open office
<russlar> geckopunk: google pcf2vpnc to get a script that'll convert your .pcf profiles into vpnc profiles
<defrysk> padhu, dual screen has  nothing to do with grub
<ionut> hei. i have a netbook hp pavilion dv6000. do you raccomand me to install ubuntu netbook edition?
<pr0xy> so there should be an X by nomodeset?
<geckopunk> thank you russlar
<aeon-ltd> n8w: /usr/bin/(name of open office app) press tab (mauybe twice to get all options)
<OpenSourcedNick> is there a way to get notified when a Terminal finishes a job?
<jongleur> defrysk: thanks - I wondered about that answer, too...
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  i used  that option just now to get my nvidia based laptop booting..
<aeon-ltd> ionut: only if you'd like to, or if you think its easier
<Diehard> ionut: netbook = netbook edition
<abe> Diehard:then i updated my system, and still the problem is like before, i do not get the purple colored splash creen
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  if i dont . then i dont get a display. just colored bars and dots
<penguin42> russlar: Good point
<pr0xy> ok. trying with nomodeset
<padhu> defrysk: yes :-D
<defrysk> jongleur, he got confused with dual boot i guess
<Diehard> abe: you must reinstall your drivers .. what graphic card you have?
<jongleur> ;) yes
<pr0xy> jesus that's ugly as hell
<jongleur> well - both screens are used at current, but I cannot figure out how to set them up correctly.
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  i have to install with that optuion. but  then after i get the nvidia drivers installed. i dont need it any more for the working system
<ionut> aeon-ltd:  Diehard do you think it would be faster ?
<n8w> aeon-ltd:  ooo yes thats was it...thx a lot
<Diehard> ionut: It's optimized for netbooks
<russianzilla> I've been looking around on the forums just to be sure, but have there been any outstanding issues with in-place upgrades so far?
<abe> I do not have external grafix card, mine is intel chipset with onborad grafix
<aeon-ltd> n8w: your welcome
<abe> how to update them?
<pr0xy> the ugly as hell option with Ubuntu 10.10 and 4 dots underneath?
<Diehard> abe: just search google for the exact drivers
<aeon-ltd> ionut: its abou the same really, its still gnome, the only way speed would change is if you change gnome to another desktop environment or window manager
<jongleur> the bigger one is used for 3/4th in width, but the logical screen seems to start 1/3rd in width at the smaller one - so maximizing windows is strange
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  thats Plymouth
<russlar> Diehard: abe's using intel graphics
<pr0xy> wow. so nomodeset makes plymouth fugly?
<russlar> abe: do you have a core iX cpu, with integrated gpu?
<JusTerminal> how could I copy all contents inside a folder into another folder but a subfolder?
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  it lets plymouth work with nvidia cards....  so you can install..
<abe> Diehard:i have another problem of the screen resolution
<Diehard> russlar: &? you also need drivers for them
<JusTerminal> and how could I remove all contents inside a folder but a subfolder?
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  theres some sort  of plmouth/nvidia/novau (?) issues...
<abe> russlar:no, i have dual core cpu E5300
<ronny> hi
<ionut> aeon-ltd: tnx. btw, i installed the 10.10 version. and is really nice. but , they didn't keeped the unity interface?
<GlenP> ok  Im the linux newbe.   I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my box right now  do I have to download the new version and put it on a disk to up grade to the newer version?
<edbian> JusTerminal, rm /path/to/folder/*
<allu2> JusTerminal: i don't understand what you ask, you want to cut folders content and move it to other folders sub folder?
<russlar> abe: make sure that you have the xorg-xserver-intel package installed
<Diehard> abe: what mainboard do you have?
<edbian> JusTerminal, It won't remove recursively because you didn't give that flag.
<russlar> abe: *name is approximate
<cupis> GlenP, you can upgrade over the internet
<Dr_Willis> GlenP:  you dont have to upgrade if you dont want to.
<GlenP> how do you do that?
<aeon-ltd> ionut: not sure, but they probably have a good reason for changing it
<pr0xy> nouveau? I have to find an ethernet cord. also should I dl updates in install and use the third party software?
<ronny> updating to 10.10 disabled/broke audio input for my Intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) in my Dell XPS M1330 - an hints on fixing?
<abe> Diehard: My main board is Mercury g31
<Dr_Willis> pr0xy:  not sure there are any updates at this time.. i always enable 3rd party
<defrysk> GlenP, if you want to upgrade a fresh install after backup is the fastest and savest option
<cupis> GlenP, if you want to upgrade, run the Update Manager and change the setting to "normal" instead of "long term support"
<ionut> aeon-ltd: ya... is better without it. i don't know why my computer is so slow with this version. i don't like it at all...
<ronny> (i updated from 10.04 where stuff was fine)
<Merf> hey, everyone!  New to chat, but not Linux.  Put Netbook 10.10 on a usb stick, but all I get when I start my netbook from the stick is the copywrite line and it stops cold.  Ideas?
<penguin42> ronny: Try running ubuntu-bug sound
<ionut> aeon-ltd: the version merkat maveerick..
<abe> russlar: one moment, i will check
<GlenP> k  thanks all
<cupis> GlenP, then run Alt-F2 "update-manager -c" to actually upgrade
<penguin42> ronny: It's supposed to walk through some steps of figuting out what's wrong
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: actually yes, there is a new alert bash alias in maverick, if you clean installed you should already have it, otherwise you can copy it to your ~/.bashrc from /etc/skel/.bashrc, it lets you run commands like: command; alert; and it will send a desktop notification when it completes
<ronny> penguin42: complains about a missing package
<Dr_Willis> Hmm servers are so overloaded.. I cent insdtall the nvida drivers.. :) gettting timeouts...
<penguin42> ronny: Which one?
<LorD-AcE> hi, i tried to install my netgear wg311v3 wlan-card via ndiswrapper, but when i try to use modprobe ndiswrapper, i got an errer FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, i did like in this discrioption https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<Flynsarmy> Didn't need to do an apt-get dist-upgrade from the RC. that sound right or have I done something wrong?
<ronny> penguin42: no idea starting it without param and selecting works
<aeon-ltd> ionut: yeah, unr is really more aesthetics than a quick solution for netbooks
<sharplinux> GlenP: you might also want to select an alternative mirror - from Upgrade Manager, click Settings... and select Other from the Download From menu
<defrysk> Flynsarmy, sounds right to me
<miles_redfield> is there a terminal command to check the current version of ubuntu?
<Matthes_> someone here who can help me getring rif of a broken dependency ? more information: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=333
<GlenP> thanks sharp
<aeon-ltd> ionut: i've seen many users go 'raw' with there netbooks, essentially running nothing but the absolute neccessary
<danyR> miles_redfield: lsb_release -a
<edbian> miles_redfield, cat /etc/version
<fep> Hello, in 10.04 they have removed the 3D cube, is this still not implemented in 10.10? i miss it!
<ionut> aeon-ltd: what do you mean by "raw" ?
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | fep
<ubottu> fep: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<fep> ok, thanks
<miles_redfield> danyR, thanks
<mvk> i got 10.04 and i would like to upgrade to 10.10
<Flynsarmy> fep: lol, ppl love that damn cube
<mvk> what should i do?
<miles_redfield> edbian, no such file. :/
<abe> russlar: i have the package naming xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fep> Flynsarmy, then is it implemented in 10.10 ?
<beilby> miles_redfield
<sharplinux> someone might tell ubottu about upgrading from LTS to a normal release :-)
<edbian> miles_redfield, Well I just found that I have /etc/debian_version    so I'm not sure if you can do it from cli?
<defrysk> miles_redfield, cat /etc/issue.net
<beilby> miles_redfield
<cupis> mvk, run update-manager, change the settings to allow non-LTS versions, then run update-manager -c to upgrdae
<zatan> How can i check what i am using ALSA or PULSEAUDIO ?
<Flynsarmy> fep: unsure, although compizconfig-settings-manager might be a useful package to install
<aeon-ltd> ionut: using ground up distros, like ubuntu server, arch linux, crux, debian server etc, distros that start with nothing but basic tools to get online and a package manager
<beilby> miles_redfield
<beilby> cat /etc/issue
<c3l> sharplinux: is there something special about upgrading from a LTS?
<shaa> is it possible to uninstall all user installed applications?
<fep> Flynsarmy, i have installed it, but i cant figure out how to enable the 3d cube, in 10.04 it was totally removed from compiz
<aeon-ltd> ionut: usually though it would take hours to use a ground up distro rather than 30min ubuntu install
<miles_redfield> beilby, cat /etc/issue.net, got it
<edbian> aeon-ltd, arch is ground up.  Ubuntu and Debian def aren't
<allu2> mvk: google? http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/05/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-1004-to-ubuntu.html first hit
<miles_redfield> lol, cat.
<LorD-AcE> hi, i tried to install my netgear wg311v3 wlan-card via ndiswrapper, but when i try to use modprobe ndiswrapper, i got an errer FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, i did like in this discrioption https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<l3dx> I have some trouble doing a PXE install. more here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592145
<ykphuah> is meerkat 32 bit supporting PAE by default yet?
<OpenSourcedNick> trism, I copied the file to ~/.bashrc, what do I do now?
<mvk> cupis: thats already enabled!
<abe> russlar: so, any ideas?
<brunowowk> Hello. I'm having problems with Maverick (tried RC1 and Final Release): After a fresh install all runs smoothly, on reboot grub works dual booting mine windows 7 x64. The problem is: after the first ubuntu sistem update, (done using the update assistent without further customizations, with and download of ~174 MB) upon reboot I get to grub minimal bash, unable to boot both ubuntu and windows. I'm running a HP Pavillion Dv4 notebook. 
<mvk> its on 'normal releases'
<sharplinux> c3l: not really - an LTS just doesn't prompt automatically unless it's manually set to do so
<ronny> hmm
<ionut> aeon-ltd: you are right. whatever, i like ubuntu. and i would never change it with another operating system
<cupis> mvk, so run update-manager -c
<ronny> ok, pulse wont find input devices
<russlar> abe: no. intel onboard is usually in teh category of "just works"
<MagicJ> I am getting a message that "the bookmarks and history will not be functional" when I enter firefox.  any guesses
<Putr> Hi I'm looking for a good "WYSIWYG html editor" for ubuntu.. any suggestions?
<ronny> russlar: not here
<erUSUL> !html | Putr
<ubottu> Putr: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<russlar> ronny: aparently ;)
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: start a new terminal, check the command: alias; to make sure you have the alert alias, then run a command: command; alert; , replacing command with the command you want to run, like wget http://www.something.com/somefile; alert
<padhu> Putr: bulefish
<aeon-ltd> ionut: ok, to each their own :)
<OpenSourcedNick> whaaaaaa
<JusTerminal> how could i remove all the contents in a folder but a file?
<Matthes_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977  How do I get rid of that broken dependencie?
<aeon-ltd> edbian: ubuntu server and debian server, its pretty ground up
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: too many times the word command was mentioned in that sentence
<ehamberg> i upgraded to 10.10 netbook ed. and now my clock is suddely 12h. i cannot find how i set it to 24h again. help? :)
<Flynsarmy> Is there a roadmap for 11.04?
<edbian> aeon-ltd, I disagree.
<aeon-ltd> JusTerminal: how many files?, how are they named? and graphical or cli
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: yes, I agree, sorry, just paste "; alert" to the end of your terminal command, without the quotes
<allu2> mvk: open update-manager, goto settings, remove the check from only long time supports (or like that) and see what happens?
<Putr> erUSUL: padhu : thanks!
<russlar> Flynsarmy: only thing I can think of is whether or not gnome3 is ready
 * allu2 is not sure about that
<padhu> yw
<aeon-ltd> edbian: meh, we are speaking using relative terms so its kinda hard to convey across properly. but yeah your entitled to your opinion
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: alert command not found
<Flynsarmy> russlar: not really looking forward to that, however i wasn't looking forward to the redesign either (or buttons on the left) but ended up being pretty good
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. The Plymouhth screen dosent seem to be using the Ubuntu Font.. or am i just no looking at it close enought. it flashes by so fast
<Tullball> hi, i have a problem with my new ubuntu-desktop. the sound makes "cracky" noises sometimes. ideas?
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: source your ~/.bashrc first, or start a new terminal; . ~/.bashrc
<helpneeded>  hi guys. i need some help. I was trying to create a bootable flash drive using unetbootin. It said done. However it showed boot error. That apart, now i cannot open the drive, it does not show up in gparted, and i cannot format it! lsusb however detects it.
<helpneeded> anyone?
<brunowowk> get to grub bash upon rebooting after first sys update on Maverick (fresh install). Anyone else got this?
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: and run: alias; to make sure you have the alert alias
<meerkater> hey all, i installed ubuntu 10.10 without any problems, very nice, thank you, however: I changed the button layout in the titlebar using the corresponding key via gconf-editor, however, metacity ignores my new settings - so how can i change the layout?
<Matthes_> How can I fix a broken dependency? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591977
<Dr_Willis> !controls | mercenary
<ubottu> mercenary: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Dr_Willis> !controls | meerkater
<ubottu> meerkater: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<penguin42> brunowowk: What exactly do you mean by grub bash - what exactly do you see?
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: I don't have alert alias
<russlar> Flynsarmy: meh. I was an early KDE4 user
<Dr_Willis> Heh.. to fast on the tab
<russlar> Flynsarmy: you'll get used to it
<russlar> Flynsarmy: just buy a really big can of Raid for the bugs ;)
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: I don't want to bug you too much, if you have a page that guides for that I'll try it on my own :)
<LorD-AcE> hi, i tried to install my netgear wg311v3 wlan-card via ndiswrapper, but when i try to use modprobe ndiswrapper, i got an errer FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, i did like in this discrioption https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<penguin42> Matthes_: I'd probably try removing x11-xkb-utils and see what happened
<shaa> is it possible to uninstall all user installed applications?
<Dr_Willis> shaa:  how can a user install an application? except to their own home dir..
<Flynsarmy> russlar: tough words coming from a KDE user :) KDE4 didn't exactly get a great rap in the news ;)
<edbian> LorD-AcE, Install the package ndiswrapper.
<brunowowk> after rebooting, instead of the boot selection i get to grub minimal bash, with the message :
<brunowowk> [Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported
<brunowowk> For the first world, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists the possible completions of a device/filename]
<LorD-AcE> i already did
<meerkater> that does not work for me, Dr_Willis
<shaa> root
<Doonz> What Ports Does Remote desktop use as well as where can i specify an Alternate port
<shaa> aptitude installed
<Doonz> this is for 10.4
<meerkater> and i think i didn't do anything diffrent by firing up gconf-editor, did i?
<penguin42> brunowowk: Oh OK, so it's still in Grub - not good
<Dr_Willis> meerkater:   theres some tools that let you tweak them also with a gui. Ubuntu-tweak is one such tool
<shaa> so remove all things that didnt come stock with my lucid install. yes 10.04
<russlar> Flynsarmy: distros adopted it too early. KDE said that 4.0 was essentially a dev preview release
<steinex> Facebook is broken in Gwibber on 10.10 JUST AGAIN
<steinex> HGNNNNN
<meerkater> ah ok
<penguin42> brunowowk: That suggests it can't find your grub configuration files for some reason
<meerkater> i'll try that, thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> shaa:  you remove things installed via the package manafger, with the package manager tools also..
<penguin42> brunowowk: What's your disk setup?
<Matthes_> penguin42: I it is not installed according to synaptic,   I have no package installed according to synaptic o.o
<ugliefrog> well im fresh ubuntu 10.10
<pr0xy> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. This is taking friggin' forevah!!!
<gilaniali> whats the difference between ubuntu 10.04 and server edition?
<fep> server irc.homelien.no
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: I don't have any guides, I got the info from this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/315932
<shaa> but to scan on scan to remove only the ones that would not be there in the first place
<penguin42> Matthes_: what does dpkg -l say about it?
<ikonia> pr0xy: stop it please
<shaa> like you'd do with
<helpneeded>  hi guys. i need some help. I was trying to create a bootable flash drive using unetbootin. It said done. However it showed boot error. That apart, now i cannot open the drive, it does not show up in gparted, and i cannot format it! lsusb however detects it. PLS need help...
<shaa> rm -f (ls -a | grep fire)
<Dr_Willis> !maual | pr0xy   Go read this...
<penguin42> gilaniali: Just the selection of which packages are installed
<Dr_Willis> !manual | pr0xy   Go read this...
<ubottu> pr0xy   Go read this...: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<padhu> gilaniali: Desktop and sever
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: you need this alias: http://pastebin.com/dYzm5t32 in your ~/.bashrc, and you probably need libnotify-bin installed too, because that has notify-send
<gilaniali> penguin42: what particular packages are installed?
<brunowowk> penguin42 3 ntfs partitions for windows, 3 for ubuntu: reiserfs for root, ext4 for /home and swap
<shaa> tasksel
<shaa> might do it
<Matthes_> penguin42: http://pastebin.com/wsmC1eXB
<penguin42> gilaniali: I don't know the list
<flames> how to install libnetutil/libnetutil.a in ubuntu 10.10
<ganeshran> penguin42: Hi I am trying to create a linux install drive using unetbootin
<shaa> part of it...
<ganeshran> penguin42: will this help recover all my data and rollback to 10.04
<Tullball> hi, i have a problem with my new ubuntu-desktop. the sound makes "cracky" noises sometimes. ideas?
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: then you can test it with: sleep 10; alert
<JusTerminal> shaa...were u talking to me?
<flames> how to install libnetutil/libnetutil.a in ubuntu 10.10
<Matthes_> penguin42: maybe my package list is broken somehow?
<OpenSourcedNick> oh turns out I still have to install libnotify wait
<penguin42> brunowowk: I'd try booting off an install disk and reinstalling grub
<subone> I am trying to add a folder to /mnt/external/Projects, but nautilus says "input/output error". So I tried to delete the Projects folder and it says "Directory not empty", but there's nothing in the directory. How can I fix whatever files may be in the directory, or otherwise fix this?
<penguin42> Matthes_: Is that all it shows?!
<Matthes_> penguin42: yes :S
<penguin42> Matthes_: Youch!
<thelung> has anybody been having problems with 10.10 download hanging up in the last 10-20 mb's????  I've had the rc version hanging since last night..  and amd64 version's been hanging for 2 hours at 664..
<kholo> Hello
<Flynsarmy> subone: sudo rm -f /mnt/external/Projects
<penguin42> Matthes_: Mine lists 3000 packages
<pr0xy> Dr_Willis The install is taking forever.
<Flynsarmy> subone: errr, sudo rm -rf /mnt/external/Projects
<flames> some body help me to install libnetutil/libnetutil.a in ubuntu 10.10
<mvk> is there a command i can run in shell to see if im on R.C. ?
<subone> Isn't there a way to see what files it says are in there, despite it not showing any files?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<jbroome> mvk: if apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't show any new pkgs you're there
<pr0xy> it's been like 20 minutes and i'm really bored.
<ikonia> mvk: lsb_release -a
<brunowowk> penguin42 how can I do that? mounting all partitions and chrooting to the reiserfs one?
<mvk> jbroome: but didnt receive any packages in the last two days
<ikonia> pr0xy: do something else instead of moaning about it in a support channel
<ganeshran> hi is it possible to recover ubuntu installation from Unetbootin usb?
<ghollo> hi, in 10.10 the nvidea driver does not work with my GeForce 8300. Any suggestions? Please help!
<penguin42> brunowowk: Yeh, make sure /proc and /dev is mounted and try running update-grub
<mvk> ghollo: isnt that onboard?!!?
<LukeL> I didn't read that X.org 1.9 won't work with nvidia-96, is there a way to use an older X.org package in 10.10?
<pr0xy> sorry ikonia any suggestions about how to not be bored?
<pr0xy> Is there an off-topic channel?
<brunowowk> penguin42: thanks...gonna try it
<jbroome> pr0xy: i'd suggest trolling an irc channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> !ot > pr0xy
<ubottu> pr0xy, please see my private message
<mvk> ghollo: ??
<ghollo> ganeshran, what do you mean by recover? backup your personal data?
<jon_> I am new to linux what can i do with linux
<pr0xy> nice, ikonia.
<jbroome> derf
<ganeshran> ghollo: to recover my data and restore ubuntu to the previous version
<Matthes_> penguin42: I now renamed var/liv/dpkg/status-old to status
<AbhiJit> !manual | jon_
<ubottu> jon_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> !manual | jon_
<ikonia> jon_: it's just an OS like windows, check out https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to ubuntu
<ghollo> mvk, err
<ganeshran> my computer shut down while upgrade and now nothing is working
<ghollo> mvk, no, it isnt
<AbhiJit> jon_, see linux.com tldp.org omgubuntu.co.uk
<kholo> Does anyone succeed to install the new Netbook Edition ?
<Nimrodel> Good evening all, i'm having trouble updating my netbook could someone help?
<padhu> ganeshran: are you made back up before that?
<gyyg> hello
<ganeshran> can liveusb be used as an installer too?
<AbhiJit> ganeshran, yes
<padhu> ganeshran: yes
<ganeshran> AbhiJit: ok i used LinuxLiveUSB creator
<allu2> ganeshran: you get to terminal?
<kulight> any one managed to use ntfs-config? (it wont launch)
<jon_> has anybody hack linux
<ganeshran> allu2: nope
<allu2> ganeshran: live cd?
<ganeshran> allu2: it just stops in recovery mode
<ikonia> jon_: exploits do appear, but dommon sense will stop you having any problems
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: the line you told me to write in the .bashrc responds "-I not found", "terminal not found"...
<ikonia> jon_: https://help.ubuntu.com for an offiical introduction into ubuntu
<ganeshran> ganeshran: I have a live usb
<ganeshran> allu2: i have a live usb
<allu2> ganeshran: no idea then :S
<Dr_Willis> kulight:  ive used it in the past from the terminal ' gksudi ntfs-config'  it worked.. then would crash when i exited it. :)
<ghollo> mvk, it's a pci/agp card. and the restricted driver doesn't work in 10.10. I have no video signal when starting X, only console on tty1
<Amrykid2> #XAMPP
<LordDragon> hey all
<ProNihilist> hi, just installed Maverick, panels and the chrome in Firefox don't seem to be getting styled by whatever the current gtk / metacity theme, just look all grey and ugly
<ChogyDan> ProNihilist: check your theme
<LordDragon> is there a way to install 10.10 over 10.04 without having to format and reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  thats a known issue. i saw an artical on it at the ombubuntu web site just moments ago. under the 10 things to do with 10.10
<AbhiJit> jon_, if you ask what you cant do with linux then its short answer - satisfatory gaming but if you ask what you can do on linux then its very large answer ....
<mvk> ghollo: tried to uninstall nv packages, and try nvidia's driver?
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  they have some themes for ff/opera/chrome to match the os themes
<ikonia> ghollo: swap to vesa while your debugging it
<mvk> their binary
<ikonia> ghollo: did you get a gui when you first installed
<miles_redfield> shouldn't "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" take care of that?
<ikonia> mvk: it's the same binary as that what ships with ubuntu
<jon_> I would like to become a better hacker any real howto's
<jongleur> LordDragon: use the update manager
<mvk> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> jon_: that's offtopic here and nothing to do with ubuntu
<kulight> Dr_Willis,  os.mkdir(HAL_CONFIG_DIR) is the error
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10-ambiance-radiance-themes-for-chrome-firefox-opera/
<ProNihilist> ChogyDan: tried changing theme, no effect, can't change icon sets
<ghollo> ikonia, yes, the nouveau driver worked
<ritztech>  hmmm is there a way when i do a tail -f auto enter 5 times every 10 seconds like
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: would you mind posting your ~/.bashrc to pastebin?
<ritztech> tail -f /var/log/logs | grep VLAN | 10 seconds press enter character 5 times
<LordDragon> jongleur, ok ill try that
<ritztech> Is taht a for loop ?
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: it's ok I fixed it
<ikonia> ghollo: did you then enable the nvidia driver from the hardware dirvers menu ?
<gyyg> I am getting an error with synaptic package manager
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: http://pastebin.com/i69dxRDe I used this one
<ProNihilist> Dr_Willis: it's all applications, the title bar matches the theme but the rest of the application doesn't, let me put a screenshot on photobucket a sec
<Dr_Willis> ritztech:  check out the 'watch' command..       watch  'tail -f /var/log/messages'
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  i dont see the issue here.. but i change my default theme to be Clearlooks.. :)
<ghollo> mvk, damn, the nv-driver was installed
<thelung> anyone been having problems dl'ing 10.10 from ubuntu site???
<ghollo> ikonia, yes
<Dr_Willis> thelung:  i suggest using the torrents
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing windows not flashing in taskbar in pidgin when receiving a message?
<LukeL> I didn't read that X.org 1.9 won't work with nvidia-96, is there a way to use an older X.org package in 10.10?
<ritztech> wathc ?
<gyyg> the error says "dpkg: failed in buffer_read(fd): copy info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available':Input/output error"
<ikonia> ghollo: my advice is to disable the nvidia driver, and log a bug then to get it processed through the support chain
<erUSUL> LukeL: nope; stay in lucid is LTS
<ritztech> haha seems so simplistic haha hmm letme check the arguments.
<gyyg> what do I need to do?
<ikonia> ghollo: those drives are 3rd party closed source so there is nothing we can do to "change" them
<ChogyDan> gyyg: try dpkg --clear-avail
<ramxs> can I upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04   directly with dist upgrade ???
<jon_> linux is made by hacker's for hackers .so i would i like to know how to view the source code on programs
<gyyg> it also warns that installed debconf version is broken
<Martin_vW> Hi! Am I the only one who finds the indicator applet hard to use? I always click on the volume icon to change the volume, but when I move the mouse cursor below to move the slider, I accidentally move it across some other icon in the indicator applet area. The volume slider than vanishes and instead the menu belonging to the other icon opens up. This is driving me nuts :(
<ghollo> mvk, after removing the nv package I had no success
<cupis> ramxs, both are LTS versions? should work but follow the wiki instructions
<danyR> jon_: there are lots of way
<ProNihilist> Dr_Willis: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v283/yoko_kono/ae6dc452.png
<ghollo> ikonia, so there is nothing I can do now to get it working?
<dt_> is it safe to upgrade 10.04->10.10 yet ? :P
<ramxs> cupis: insttructions ?
<ikonia> jon_: the document I've linked you to 3 times will serve as an intorduction
<ikonia> ghollo: it's a closed source product,
<LorD-AcE> hi, i tried to install my netgear wg311v3 wlan-card via ndiswrapper, but when i try to use modprobe ndiswrapper, i got an errer FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found, i did like in this discrioption https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3
<cupis> ramxs, ah 8.10 is not LTS
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  you can customize your themes to mixx and match the theme parts..  that image looks exactly like my desktop.. how itz supposed to be..  I think. :)
<cupis> ramxs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<edbian> LorD-AcE, Did you install the ndiswrapper package?
<LorD-AcE> yes i did
<edbian> cupis, No, it's not.  But we're on 10.10 now
<dt_> hmm, so 10.10 is still in development...? I don't see an upgrade option via update manager on 10.04
<cupis> ramxs, you might need to go from 8.10 to 9.4 then 9.4 to 9.10 etc
<edbian> LorD-AcE, and it still says module not found?
<ikonia> dt_: it's out and stable
<LorD-AcE> yes
<dt_> ikonia, how would I upgrade from 10.04 ?
<ikonia> dt_: you don't see an upgrade because your using an LTS version trying to mvoe to an non-lts
<dt_> apt-get upgrade and update manager do nothing
<LorD-AcE> ndis-package is installed all the time
<brunowowk> penguin42 I've mounted the root partition on /, chrooted to it and update-grub gives  me "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<jkrzero_> hello
<LorD-AcE> i tried it twice
<LorD-AcE> it is installed
<Flynsarmy> dt_ apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<ProNihilist> Dr_Willis: but it's ugly as sin and I've tried changing stuff through the System -> Prefence -> Appearance to no effect
<edbian> dt_, go to software sources, change it from LTS to normal releases. Try update manager again
<cupis> dt_, run update-manager and change the settings to normal
<russlar> dt_: download the alt cd
<ghollo> ikonia, the funny thing is that I have one of these dell computers, which were delivered with ubuntu. and now this is again a release with big bugs...
<ramxs> cupis: oops 8.10 is not LTS and it offers upgrade to 9.04 via GUI .. well I feel like changing the sources.list and doing dist upgrade wiill it work ?
<dt_> edbian, thanks
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  oh? i must have 200 themes in there.. no issues here.
<tommo> dt_ maybe your sources are set to only tell you about LTS releases
<cupis> ramxs, I wouldn't
<subone> I still cannot delete the directory: subone@subonedt:/mnt/external$ rm -Rf Projects
<subone> rm: cannot remove directory `Projects': Directory not empty
<ikonia> ghollo I don't find that funny or relevant
<cupis> take the long route if you want a supported upgrade path
<steinex> anyone success adding Facebook to Gwibber on 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  try the customuize button see if anything changes then
<Flynsarmy> subone: lowercase R
<ikonia> ghollo: as I've said, it's a closed source product made by NVIDIA, not ubuntu, those drivers are nothing to do with ubuntu
<jon_> is it true that linux is safer than windows
<ramxs> cupis: so whats the fastest way for 8.10 to become 10.04
<ChogyDan> ramxs: if you are going to change your sources, you might as well backup /home, and install over top
<Dr_Willis> jon_:  i find it much safer
<LorD-AcE> ie read ndiswrapper is based on usbcore, can it be?
<subone> Flynsarmy, they are the same switch
<ramxs> ChogyDan: new installation :)
<ikonia> jon_: it can be as insecure or as secure as you make it, again the guide I linked to walks you through this
<rooks> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ChogyDan> ramxs: ya
<simpleblue_> i have not had a virus yet with linux
<cupis> ramxs, safest way is to use update-manager -c and go through the stages 8.10, 9.4, 9.10, 10.4
<subone> Flynsarmy, subone@subonedt:/mnt/external$ rm -rf Projects
<subone> rm: cannot remove directory `Projects': Directory not empty
 * ramxs is looking at upgrade notes
<ChogyDan> ramxs: it will save some download bandwidth too...
<simpleblue_> with windows it was a common thing for me
<jon_> send me the link again
<Flynsarmy> subone: did you do an ls -a in the projects folder to see wahts in there?
<ramxs> cupis: cmon I dont have B/w I am in India
<thelung> would anybody here suggest 10.10 over 10.04?
<cupis> ramxs, fastest way is to download the ISO and re-install from CD
<ikonia> jon_: https://help.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> thelung:  if you need the newer features.. yes.. if you dont.. well.. thats for you to decide
<jon_> tks
<Dr_Willis> thelung:  many peopel only use LTS releases
<ramxs> cupis: whats the use of a package mangament system ? :O
<ghollo> ikonia, thanks for your help. are you a bot? .... no empathy... ;)
<kholo> I create an USB disk with the latest Ubuntu for Netbook, with the USB disk creator from another Ubuntu (my desktop). When I boot from this USB key, I end on an initramfs shell. Does anyone know this problem ?
<ikonia> ghollo: don't be stupid with me, it's clear I'm not a bot
<ProNihilist> Dr_Willis: I logged out and in again and themes are being applied now o_0, thanks anyway
<edbian> ramxs, The point is to keep all the software on your system safe and up to date.
<thelung> thanks DrWillis
<Flynsarmy> When're they fixing the damn rename bug in list view in nautilus. its highlighting file ext when ti shouldn't be. frustrating
<Dr_Willis> ProNihilist:  Magic. :)
<cupis> ramxs, then upgrade using the supported path 8.10->9.4->9.10->
<SaRy> Alright , it's out .. but nothing appears after ' update-manager -d .. in update manager !
<cupis> ramxs, upgrades outside of the path (i.e. 8.10->10.10) might work, but are not supported so if it breaks you get to keep both parts
<edbian> SaRy, Go to software sources.  change it to normal releases instead of LTS.  Then try again
<ritztech> hmmm watch seems to not work ?
<dt_> upgrading is beginning
<dt_> hooray :)
<edbian> ops, can we get the bot to say that? ^^  It's probably the 4th time I've had to
<subone> Flynsarmy, there is nothing in there afaik. I accidentally formatted this external drive to fat32, then i repaired it back to ntfs using testdisk. All the other directories were repaired as they were (almost a terabyte of data) except the Pictures and Projects directories. They both appear empty, yet I can't remove them or anything. Ideally I want back the files that were in these directories.
<ikonia> edbian: say what ?
<subone> Flynsarmy, subone@subonedt:/mnt/external$ ls -a Projects/
<subone> ls: reading directory Projects/: Input/output error
<ikonia> edbian: it's detailed in the !upgrade factoid
<edbian> ikonia, Go into software sources and switch it from LTS only to normal releases before being able to update. (word it better or course)
<Flynsarmy> subone: Well i'm out of ideas, sorry
<brunowowk> grub broke after first maverick (fresh install) update. trying to recover it from livecd. I mount root partition to /mnt/, chroot to it, run update-grub and it gives me "cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)". Any help?
<ramxs> cupis: can I downgrade from 8.10 to 8.04 ?/ so that I will become LTS and jump directly to 10.04  ;)
<Putr> KompoZer SUX
<trism> OpenSourcedNick: oh, I see my error, yes, sorry, it was a quoting problem when I sent it to pastebin
<cupis> ramxs, downgrades are not support AFAIK
<Maja83> Hello, I need help! ;) When I start my computer I get the message: "installation problem the standard configuration of GNOME energy management couldn't be found" and I cannot start GNOME and I can only go to the shell... what can I do?
<diogorcorreia> hey
<Dr_Willis> brunowowk:  check the !fixgrub factouid. You need to mount /dev/ to the chroot
<ghollo> how do I restore the xorg.conf, after I called nvidea-xconfig several times?
<edbian> ikonia, I can't find it.  It's at least 2 links deep
<diogorcorreia> Which who i should talk to become a ubuntu tester?
<ikonia> ghollo: you should be able to simpley delete it
<ikonia> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cupis> UpgradeNotes does not have information on 10.10 yet/
<russlar> diogorcorreia: all you need to do is download pre-release versions
<russlar> diogorcorreia: and post feedback to #ununtu-dev
<pr0xy> zomg. 10.10 broke myhdd
<sorsis> how do i update from 10.4 to 10.10?
<russlar> diogorcorreia: that's #ubuntu-dev
<diogorcorreia> russlar, thanks!
<OpenSourcedNick> trism: http://pastebin.com/byD6djF3 sorry for the delay
<ghollo> pr0xy, mine too. but it was a ssd...
<ikonia> edbian: I'll see if I can get that documentation updated
<gyyg> I am having a problem with dpkg
<gyyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510192/
<Martin_vW> Am I the only one who finds the indicator applet hard to use? I always click on the volume icon to change the volume, but when I move the mouse cursor below to move the slider, I accidentally move it across some other icon in the indicator applet area. The volume slider than vanishes and instead the menu belonging to the other icon opens up. This is driving me nuts :(
<gyyg> any ideas?
<cupis> sorsis, update-manager, change Settings to Normal (not LTS) then run update-manager -c
<BluesKaj> ghollo, http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/ .this works for 10.04 , dunno about 10.10
<pr0xy> mine's external how do I fix it?
<Ryen> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<rommy03> Hi. I'm getting an error on 10.10 rc that I think has to do with migrating to 10.10 release.
<thelung> diogorcorreia, i've seen some threads in ubuntu forums asking for testers for various releases and developments, too.. i'd check in the forums
<rommy03> W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<brunowowk> Dr_Willis : what is that !fixgrub? /dev is on the same partition as the root. By mounting  / ain't I mounting /dev also?
<rommy03> I think this is going to be something easy to fix but i'm not sure how to
<russlar> brunowowk: /dev is a volitile filesystem
<ghollo> BluesKaj, thanks, I think it works
<russlar> brunowowk: it's not like /usr or /etc
<sorsis> cupis: ty.
<Flynsarmy> rommy03: ahh, i had that issue earlier. http://my-it-dump.blogspot.com/2009/02/fixing-gpg-errors-nopubkey-in-apt-get.html
<root_> hi
<pr0xy> please help me, my drive isn't working and my PC is beeping.
<Flynsarmy> rommy03: the 'third source' section is where you want to look
<rommy03> Thanks. running it now
<gyyg> can anyone help me with a problem with dpkg?
<xfiler718> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gyyg> its talking about an IO error?
<ChogyDan> gyyg: did my command not work?
<gyyg> ChogyDan: no, it did not
<pr0xy> W
<pr0xy> What do I need to do to fix my drive. 10.10 broke it.
<Guest89977> yes im a guest im new
 * ramxs is going from 8.10 to 10.04 .. whatever heappens  !
<Guest89977> to this
<ChogyDan> gyyg: pastebin the error again?
<russlar> pr0xy: what makes you say that 10.10 broke it?
<karma_police> question.. i am installing 10.10..  i have 140 gb space to work with.. i want to install a / and a separate /home folder.. what is a good size for the install / to be?
<gyyg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510192/
<russlar> pr0xy: it's probably a coincidence that it failed right after an upgrade/install
<ritztech> tail -f /var/log/logs | grep VLAN | 10 seconds press enter character 5 times
<russlar> karma_police: 20GB should be plenty
<Guest89977> i have just started using ubuntu myself i like it so far
<russlar> karma_police: you can probably get by with 10GB
<ritztech> is there something better then watch (watch) wont work or is there a way to just insert an Enter Character cause i need to scrollback
<psypher246> hey all. happy ubuntu day! i unfortunately am having trouble installing. The install partitioner does not detect my drives or partitions at all. anyone else having this issue. trying to install meerkat 32bit desktop
<karma_police> 20 gb would cover any and all new progs and updates?
<pr0xy> russlar, It was running fine on 10.04. and now It stopped working and my computer beeps and I smell ozone
<ChogyDan> karma_police: 10g for /, the rest for /home
<brunowowk> russlar: ok, managed to run update-grub, but it says it could'nt find list of partitions. wasn't it supposed to be on /etc/?
<nick> Hello
<ghollo> pr0xy, that doesn't sound like 10.10 broke it. is it an internal hdd?
<rooks> umm... why update-manager -d tells me that 10.10 is still a release candidate?
<karma_police> what is the biggest the install would get over time with updates and extras?
<AshBee> are there any core differences between desktop & netbook 10.10 that would make it difficult to find help on forums, etc...?
<russlar> brunowowk: follow this how-to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<pr0xy> nope. wait, there's a car outside, scratch the ozone.
<sniperjo> anyone here got any experience with packet routing ?
<Guest89977> any lsu white guys here by chance
<russlar> pr0xy: LOL!
<brunowowk> russlar: thanks
<Maja83> Does anyone know how I can fix the GNOME energy-manager?
<russlar> brunowowk: and follow it exactly. I've used it to recover from a failed grub before
<rooks> when full 10.10 will come out? mine update manager tells me that its only a release candidate
<ChogyDan> gyyg: you have to use my name, otherwise I miss the message
<Flynsarmy> Maja83: maybe gnome-power-manager package
<cupis> rooks, it's out, try and update
<pr0xy> ikr, but it doesn't work now, none the less.
<shauno> rooks: about 7 hours ago.  your mirror may vary.
<ChogyDan> gyyg: try sudo apt-get clean, and try again
<cupis> sniperjo, what is up?
<cousin_mario> bye
<ghollo> pr0xy, what does show dmesg?
<pr0xy> it's at the BIos and it says password correct.
<dn4> seriously Maverick meercat
<dn4> who in the !@#$!@ comes up with those names
<sniperjo> cupis: ive got olsr running on a few machines, according to the oslr they can see each other but they dont seem to be forwarding packets
<pr0xy> it mavericked my hard drive.
<sebsebseb> dn4: heh
<stnick> How do I identify my nick on this channel? I can't figure it out and it keeps blocking me from talking
<sniperjo> cupis: or at least that is my guess
<sebsebseb> dn4: as far as I know the Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth comes up with all the names for Ubuntu
<russlar> dn4: i know. I wanted Marinated Moose
<Caleb1134> lol
<A_New_Server> Where are the fonts located in Ubuntu?
<dn4> that sounds tastey
<russlar> !me is suddenly hungry
<lil_e> you can change your nick before you connect in Xchat stnick
<rooks> i still hope for Orly Owl
<Caleb1134> well get rich first
<ahmad_> is the upgrade from 10.04 available now ??
<cupis> sniperjo, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<phil_in_london> stnick  /msg NickServ identify password
<dn4> rooks: hahaha
<phil_in_london> stnick, but we are seeing you talk.
<pr0xy> Orly owl would be awesome.
<stnick> For the moment
<Caleb1134> where is the offtopic channel again?
<sebsebseb> !ot | Caleb1134
<ubottu> Caleb1134: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<russlar> Caleb1134: #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC
<mobasher> i'm trying to install freebsd in virtualbox...has anyone does that ?? it gets stuck everytime while booting ?
<sebsebseb> !caps | russlar
<ubottu> russlar: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<sniperjo> cupis: oh just so happens that im on 2xps and 1 osx at the moment.. lol
<Caleb1134> i want just off topic, not ubuntu offtopic
<AbhiJit> mobasher, #freebsd
<sebsebseb> mobasher: #vbox
<AbhiJit> :(
<fcn> wow! ubuntu.com look so elegant! it's getting better and better.
<mobasher> thanks guys
<stodertoad> can anyone help me I can't upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 the option isn't showing up in update manager
<dn4> fcn: and the names got worse and worse
<sam_sam> what is /usr/sbin/nmbd used for ? it was running on my ubuntu with root privileges and when i "info"ed it .. gave a garbage like reading a binary file
<sebsebseb> stodertoad: ah right yeah
<thelung> mobasher, prob your bsd..  have you use vbox to install any other os's??
<stodertoad> yeah
<sebsebseb> stodertoad: since 10.04 was a LTS it will only show LTS by default, can be changed though
<lil_e> i have 3 user accounts in ubuntu  i have a second hdd with music on it, problem is i can only get one account at a time to be able to access it...i have to "unmount" then "mount" to see it
<stnick> Hmm. Seems to be taking its time in blocking me this time. Anyway, I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7. I created the partitions for Ubuntu and installed it, but now neither will load. It just says"
<cupis> stodertoad, go into the update-manager settings and set it to Normal instead of Long Term Support (LTS)
<stnick> non-system disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready
<sebsebseb> stodertoad: also if you upgrade now, things will probably be slow, because of the amount of Ubuntu newbies and fan boys that are doing the upgrade
<ph0x9> what is the default term for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | stodertoad
<ubottu> stodertoad: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<stodertoad> oh interesting let me see if that change atleast gets me the option
<lil_e> stnick: i had the same issue with my tri-boot....was a bootloader issue
<cupis> stodertoad, after the change you may need to run update-manager -c
<l3dx> I'm trying to install using PXE, but the installer fails when trying to copy the files...anyone know what the reason can be? I don't understand it since I've already booted from the same source
<stnick> I thought it might be the bootloader, but how do I fix it?
<sebsebseb> stodertoad: also why do you want 10.10?  for the desktop version it hasn't improved much over 10.04
<sam_sam> !nmbd
 * simpleblue_ makes startup disk for installing ubuntu
<sniperjo> cupis: that doesn't exist on osx
<l3dx> simpleblue_: floppy? :D
<lil_e> i finally got fed up and reinstalled....using ubuntu first...then partitioning the drive and installing windows
<stnick> Something else as well. Sometimes when I start up the laptop, it automatically boots from the USB stick
<perlsyntax> Does the kde support sound baster out of the box?
<stodertoad> oh I just want to check it out sebsebseb
<perlsyntax> in ubuntu
<simpleblue_> lol ldx, no a usb stick i'm making
<lil_e> stnick, you can change that in the BIOPS or hitting the boot menu
<stodertoad> and that fixed it man thanks for your insight sebsebseb
<cupis> sniperjo, try and OSX support channel?
<lil_e> *BIOS
<pr0xy> no, it's the drive, smells like ozone.
<l3dx> simpleblue_: only joking ;) I'm close to doing the same myself...can't manage to install from my PXE server :(
<simpleblue_> ;)
<Maja83> flynsarmy: but how can I repair the package?
<boldfilter> Hey, Im trying to update to 10.10 but the update manager isnt showing install
<rommy03> question, the command lsb_release -a - does this show rc if you're still using the rc version?
<stnick> So do I need to make changes in the BIOS to get the boot loader to run?
<sniperjo> cupis: any channel other than ubuntu seem to be fairly useless, but i shall give it a go !
<uLinux> how do i uinstall guest additions from a virtual machine?
<stnick> I'm completely new to this
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510200/ <--- need help for this... before i only got the GPG error and now seems i got more 4 errors.... the fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ..... hash sum mismatch...  i need help for this pls thank you
<uLinux> *uninstall
<pr0xy> should I send an email to canonical or something.
<sebsebseb> stnick: hi
<froggyman> I'm having problems upgrading to 10.10 (from 10.04). When I open up the update manager, and click install 10.10, I get some errors "W:Failed to fetch http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<froggyman> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/anonbeat/guayadeque/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<froggyman> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<cupis> boldfilter, runn update-manager and change the settings to allow Normal releases, then run update-manager -c
<stnick> sebsebseb: hi
<Flynsarmy> Maja83: maybe uninstall and reinstall it I guess. I just googled 'ubuntu gnome energy manager package' and a bunch of stuff came up
<thelung> ulinux are you using ose???
<boldfilter> ok
<twinkie_addict> i have pretty much run lts and i allways notice a trend for new releases of non lts reseases is there are always a bunch wierd issues at first  and by the time lts comes around things are more stable :)
<uLinux> thelung: yes
<sebsebseb> stnick: right want some help with something or?
<boldfilter> sweet thanks
<erUSUL> froggyman: you have to update your third party repos or disable them
<fcn> I have 9.10 and I will make a clean install. should I?
<xperia> hello to all. i am having big problems with installing/removing the package "proftpd". at the moment i cant remove it as it breaks everytime with the error message "debconf: DbDriver "config": could not open/var/cache/debconf/ config.dat". Reinstalling dont work also ! How can i fix this problem with only half installed packages ?
<bthornton> I've downloaded/burned Ubuntu 10.10 to a DVD and would like to upgrade my 10.04 machine with it. Is this possible? I haven't been able to find instructions on upgrading from burned media (only network)
<boldfilter> thanks cupis
<allmo> lts is for boring people
<froggyman> erUSUL, how do I do that?
<lil_e> stnick:That i dont know...as far as i could tell the bootloader installs itself as a small partition in front of everything else on the drive, ( i think like 8mb or so) I tried to reinstall GRUB but that didnt work well
<cupis> fcn, you can update to 10.4 from there
<boldfilter> Cause downloading that livecd and burning it always sucks for me cupis
<cupis> fcn, then from 10.4 to 10.10 if you want
<thelung> you won't get it work to out on ose, you want to use pual
<erUSUL> froggyman: check dropbox webpage maybe they updated the program maybe not and you have to wait.- check that ppa too. maybe it still does not have maverick packages.
<fcn> cupis: I'm thinking of converting to netbook version. how about that?
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510200/ <--- need help for this... before i only got the GPG error and now seems i got more 4 errors.... the fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ ..... hash sum mismatch...  i need help for this pls thank you
<xangua> bthornton: only with the alternate cd, not the live cd
<erUSUL> froggyman: third party repositories are not supported here
<cmihai> Hi. Where are the official md5 sums of alternate cd?
<cupis> fcn, oo, don't know that one
<thelung> ulinux, if you are having problems getting your hardware to work on ose, you will want to use pual instead
<lil_e> stnick: you might be able to modify the partitions through GParted ( or whatever ) and make another partition bootable though
<bthornton> xangua: I have burned the alternate CD. What is the procedure for upgrading?
<cupis> fcn, not sure if/how to convert between desktop and netbook
<stnick> Yeah, gparted was what I used
<sresu> Which package can help me edit pdf files?
<uLinux> thelung: it's just not working
<clone`KillaloT> takes 6 hours to upgrade :DDD can't wait
<erUSUL> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1 (lucid), package size 2049 kB, installed size 6976 kB
<Flynsarmy> noob-tux--: http://my-it-dump.blogspot.com/2009/02/fixing-gpg-errors-nopubkey-in-apt-get.html the 'third source' section
<froggyman> erUSUL, alright. So I can't even just disable them so I can install maverick?
<sebsebseb> clone`KillaloT: 6 hours to upgrade! uhmm shoudn't be like that, but  when loads are downloading it may be
<uLinux> thelung: i want to remove the guest additiosn from the virtual machine i installed
<sresu> Thanks
<erUSUL> froggyman: yes you can disable them
<sebsebseb> !slow | clone`KillaloT
<ubottu> clone`KillaloT: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<stnick> It could be that I screwed up with creating the partitions. I have no idea what ext3 ext4 etc is
<clone`KillaloT> sebsebseb It's on a Eee PC 901
<erUSUL> froggyman: system>Admin>software sources
<beilby> how do I get fingerprint reader working? IBM T43
<froggyman> erUSUL, alright, thanks
<sebsebseb> clone`KillaloT: ok so maybe that factoid doesn't apply then
<cupis> fcn, apparently you just need to install the ubuntu-netbook package?
<lil_e> i used ext 4 for the OS  did you create a swap partition?
<bthornton> xangua: ah, I just have to pop in the CD and click "Upgrade Now". awesome :)
<sebsebseb> clone`KillaloT: and maybe the repos aren't slow yet
<clone`KillaloT> I believe i've downloaded all the packages, just upgrading now
<Xeno__> Hello
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, you using an older pc? If so try the alternate install cd , it recognizes older HW much better than the live-cd , it's text based and takes somewhat longer to install , but one gets more options as well
<fcn> cupis: nay, I'll make a clean install because I installed some restricted drivers from manufacturers website, so I'll make a clean install and let ubuntu handle everything
<stnick> Yeah I created a swap partition
<stnick> God damn it, I can't get into this channel through mIRC. Text is so hard to read in the web client
<boldfilter> Blueskaj: idk I have a quad core. My cd burning just hates me.
<Pilif12p> How can i make my desktop look like http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1010font-large_002.jpg ? (Is it a theme or something?_
<lil_e> Id say it was the bootloader for sure then... try Xchat  what distro u using right now?
<xangua> stnick: and why not use a native irc client¿
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, what are you running now ?
<boldfilter> 10.04
<stnick> Isn't mIRC an IRC client?
<stnick> That's what I've always used
<lil_e> yes
<thelung> i would download the puel version from the virtualbox website then give it a shot, are you having problems with hardware or something???
<twinkie_addict> stnick try irssi
<xangua> Pilif12p: that looks like avant dock
<twinkie_addict> youl have to install it
<jay_> If I want to back up data before updating is the home folder adequate for all my preferences, browser settings/cookies, etc.?
<vj> helo everyone, HOw do I change the windows control buttons to right?
<vj> from left to right
<erUSUL> jay_: yes
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, upgrade thru the terminal then...sudo do-release-upgrade
<jay_> thanks
<erUSUL> !controls > vj
<ubottu> vj, please see my private message
<shauno> trying to move mirc users to irssi sounds like a fantastic way to alienate people and reinforce 1990s stereotypes
<xangua>  stnick ooh is a cli program, thought it was a windows thru wine :S
<Pilif12p> xangua: i've seen screenshots like that elsewhere, too
<stnick> Right, I'll install irssi
<stnick> I found a .exe
<cupis> vj, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<boldfilter> Ive heard it may be something to do with the firmware for the cd burner on other operating systems. But my computer is gateway so I have to have a manufacter firmware update wierd.
<vj> thnx
<vj> everyone
<beilby> gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout ":minimize,maximize,close"
<Black_Phantom> Hello all, can I upgrade my 10.10 beta to stable using a usb stick or a cd without having to fresh install ?
<twinkie_addict> irssi is a great cli irc lient if its solid why not use it its a good app
<boldfilter> BlueKaj: I got it, Set the update manager to "Normal releases"
<erUSUL> !final | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<brunowowk> cannot boot ubuntu or windows after first Maverick (fresh install
<cupis> Black_Phantom, just do an update online
<xangua> Black_Phantom: or you can just run update
<stnick> Can't install irssi, it's linux only.
<ZeusCool> hi, i am haveing trouble installing ubuntu 10.04. What i want: i want to keep windows and partitions as it is and install Ubuntu on a 10G partition. The problem: i can't figure out how to create and what partitions to create in order to install ubuntu on that 10G space, please help
<erUSUL> ikonia: too soon to change that factoid ....
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, use the terminal, the update manager can be clunky
<ikonia> erUSUL: sorry which one
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok
<sam_sam> what is /usr/sbin/nmbd used for ? it was running on my ubuntu with root privileges and when i "info"ed it .. gave a garbage like reading a binary file
<erUSUL> ikonia: !final
<brunowowk> cannot boot ubuntu or windows after first Maverick (fresh install) update. tried grub recover procedure with livecd and got nothing. pon reboot i get to grub minimal bash. Any help?
<boldfilter> Its already goin, says 31 minutes for doanload. BlueKaj
<ikonia> erUSUL: give me a minute will you
<edbian> sam_sam, It is a binary file.
<erUSUL> ikonia: should say maverick still; imho
<lil_e> stnick: there isnt XChat already installed? apps>internet>XChat IRC
<psypher246> hi all, cannot install meerkat at all, no drives detected yet gparted see it all fine
<stnick> lil_e: I'm on Windows 7 at the moment, not Ubuntu
<Black_Phantom> cupis, xangua, erUSUL  the problem is am not in a very advanced country, I have a bandwith internet limit that I should follow, the update is more than 500 mb which is a problem to me.
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: 1. 10.10 is now out so you might want that instead.  2.  10GB is ok  for  / when theres a seperate /home, but  not so good when  /home is inside /,  and people start putting a lot of big files on for example
<stnick> It's my other machine I'm trying to install Ubuntu on
<sam_sam> edbian:it's process..is it normal ?
<lil_e> nm then lol
<edbian> sam_sam, NetBIOS name server to provide NetBIOS over Ip naming services to clients
<edbian> sam_sam, It's normal.
<stnick> I'm just trying to get into this channel on mIRC because the text is so bloody hard to read in the web client
<edbian> sam_sam, Part of samba
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, ok thst sounds about right for a Day-one release
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: well; doing a fressh install needs the iso too
<edbian> stnick, ur here
<boldfilter> Ive heard issues of freezing, is that anything to do with the update manager. BluesKaj
<kevin__> I'm trying to log in to my Ubuntu One account, but when I try to do it it just doesn't connect. Help?
<sam_sam> edbian: ok .. i was little worried ty
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: you can upgrade from beta to final with the alternate cd if you get it by other means
<stnick> Anyway, I got gparted loaded up on my other machine, the machine that I'm having the problem on
<edbian> sam_sam, No problem.  things in /sbin or binaries only root can run.
<erUSUL> Black_Phantom: the cd will be recogniced as an apt source
<edbian> sam_sam, things in /usr were installed by the package manager.  so /usr/sbin  (well it's obvious I think)
<Black_Phantom> I see
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, perhaps , not sure, that's why I usually stick to the terminal
<Black_Phantom> alright thanks
<sebsebseb> kevin__: try #ubuntuone
<xangua> Black_Phantom: i don't see a diference, the cd is 700mb :S
<stnick> What I did was create an extended partition, then three partitions in that one. two ext4 partitions and a linux-swap partition
<kevin__> sebsebseb, I did. Nobody responds lol.
<boldfilter> BluesKaj: I'll learn more terminal eventually.
<Black_Phantom> xangua, but I still want to store the cd for later use
<cmihai> Anyone try 10.10 on Aspire 5920g? I'm using the alternate-cd image and it boots to the bootloader, but anything except memtest86+ just freezes at a blank screen after. Machine worked fine with 10.4, cd / usb install media is OK, tried on other machine.
<Black_Phantom> so I dont have to download 700 + 500
<cmihai> Machine is also fine, as it boots 10.4.
<noob-tux--> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/510204
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> there won't be big files, i will only use it to navigate on web and test linux vs windows, since i am new at linux i am sure i will have big headaches till i will get it right
<stnick> Is there a way for me to tell if the boot loader was even installed?
<sam_sam> well whats the logic in package managers for putting programs in /bin, /sbin ,/usr/bin etc ?
<stnick> I've got one unallocated 1MB partition right at the top, in front of the Windows 7 partitions
<erUSUL> !fhs | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<LunaVorax> Hi everyone !
<lil_e> Stnick: edit your Linux partition to bootable and see if it cranks up....im fairly new to linux partition setup..i broke my whole hdd into 3 parts 2 45gig and 1 2.5gig
<stnick> Dunno if that was there before I tried installing Ubuntu
<xangua> Black_Phantom: you could also stick with lucid wich has 3 years support
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok so using the guided install option, install them side by side, will probably do the trick
<Xeno__> Does someone have a good DVD burner for windows XP?
<stnick> The extended partition?
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, to the terminal is the cleanest way to install and remove , unless there are broken packages then synaptic is your friend.
<lil_e> stnick: thats the bootlaoder
<stnick> Okay
<sam_sam>  erUSUL:let me look at it , ty
<stnick> How come it doesn't load?
<xangua> !windows > Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__, please see my private message
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510204
<Black_Phantom> nah I prefer 10.10
<Black_Phantom> thanks anyways
<cmihai> Xeno__: http://www.imgburn.com/
<beilby> Xeno__: IMGBurn
<Xeno__> thank you ^^
<kim0> can someone please tell me why some pkgs are being "kept-back" during dist-upgrade ?
<stnick> lil_e: To edit the linux partition to bootable do I right click the extended partition, click "flags" and check "boot"?
<boldfilter> 26 minutes
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me if i have to do a clean install of 10.10 or if i can just update my 10.04
<boldfilter> How bout them Rays.
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: also I would like to point out, that Ubuntu is not the only LInux distro distribution, there are many others as well,  http://www.distrowatch.com  however sure Ubuntu is ok to start with
<sharplinux> kim0: because they break other pkgs on your system
<xangua> Chaos2358: update, it's better if you have your home mounted in another partition
<lil_e> stnick: not sure i know there is a way to edit the start up options for GRUB though... yes that will make it bootable, not sure if the Loader will interfere or not
<kim0> sharplinux: how can I know exactly the reason for the conflicet ?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool:  so you got 10GB unallocted space at the moment?  no partition there?
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i've tried, also searched web for hours, i can't find the right answer ... all i need to know is like do this partitions of this sizes ... (for example on web i found /root and in ubuntu 10.04 i don't have /root as selection, i have /boot)
<Chaos2358> xangua can you elaborate about home mounting cause i dont know what youre talking about
<LunaVorax> I've jsut updated from 10.04 to 10.10 on my macbook pro. But now I can't right click on my trackpad with two fingers and I can't find the Trackpad configuration panel anymore
<stnick> lil_e: set it to bootable. Gonna see if it boots up now
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> there is 10g of partition ntsf, but i will converti it to ex4
<lil_e> stnick: have you tried running recover ( or whatever) from your install CD?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: is the ntfs empty at the moment?
<kgreene> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10, my multitouch has changed what two and three fingers do. How would I change this?
<ikonia> erUSUL: want to join us in #ubuntu-ops and explain the factoid request, I've totally lost track
<stnick> HP never provided me with an recovery CD
<sharplinux> kim0: if you really need to know, there are several ways of finding out the packages on which a given package depends, including browsing packages.ubuntu.com
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> not empty but i don't need that data anyway
<kim0> sharplinux: not that .. I want to know the "conflict" reason
<stnick> lil_e: That seems to have made a difference. I now get "error: file not found"
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510204
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok are you on the Live CD?
<sharplinux> kim0: but I generally trust APT to know what its doing
<sniperjo> how do i install something from source ?
<Noiano> hi everyone
<stnick> lil_e: then underneath it "grub rescue>" and a blinking cursor
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i have the cd in my laptop right now (burned cd)
<sharplinux> kim0: there's not an automatic way to know the conflict... you'd have to chase down each dependency
<Bensinger> is anyone able to install 10.10 netbook in Virtualbox? desktop works fine. i cannot install the netbook in VB.
<kim0> ew
<lil_e> stnick: i meant the linux distro you used to install
<kim0> sharplinux: well thnx
<Craig`> hey guys, i'm using ubu 10.04 on my desktop and windows xp on my laptop, i'm wanting to transfer some files from laptop to pc, not entirely sure how to do this, i've got ethernet connected to the two machines (from laptop to pc), but can't seem to find a network connection, when i had two windows machines a network appeared, help please? :)
<sharplinux> kim0: sure
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> and i am at the point where i must customize the partitions
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: well I am sort of an expert at partitioning for Ubuntu,  and your set up is easy to do
<stnick> lil_e: haven't tried that. Hold on a second
<_CommandeR_> Any info if some disaster may happen when updating from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<lil_e> stnick: also try making that 1mb partion "not bootable   or " do not usse partition"\
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok screenshot that
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool:  and give me the link
<phre> hey guys
<AbhiJit> hi phre
<toxictux> Craig`, you want your linux to be a fileserver?
<stnick> lil_e: is there a private chat function in the web client?
<sebsebseb> _CommandeR_: it will probably go fine, but at the moment, maybe not the best time to, since the amount of other people doing it
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i can't screenshot, i am typeing from the desktop and installing ubuntu on laptop :)
<phre> can i have the command for upgrading 10.04 in 10.10 ?
<vj> how to disable mounted drive to show in desktop?
<stanley_robertso> folks .. what is the link/channel where we can find .. the mentor for a given mentee
<Craig`> toxictux, no i'm just wanting some files off my laptop to be on my pc
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: the lap top doesn't have an Internet connection?   ok well say what it says for the partitions at the moment
<A_New_Server> I just set up a shared file in Vbox, where would it show up on Ubuntu?
<Noiano> I downloaded ubuntu 10.10 from torrent and I try to calculate the sha256 on the iso...it doesn't match the hash value I find on cdimage.ubuntu.com....any ideas?
<AbhiJit> phre, you can do it from update manager
<AbhiJit> phre, sudo do-release-upgrade
<vj> AbhiJit: how to disable mounted drive to show in desktop?
<cupis> phre, run update-manager and change the settings to allow Normal releases (not just LTS), then run update-manager -c
<phre> thanks AbhiJit
<toxictux> Craig`, try winscp if you just want to copy some files. if you want a fileserver digg into samba
<stnick> lil_e: I'm back in Ubuntu. How do I run the "recover" thing?
<AbhiJit> vj, ???
<_CommandeR_> i see
<AbhiJit> phre, np
<Craig`> thanks toxictux
<karma_police> i'm having problems with install.. i know its a partionioning error on my part.. i am dual booting with windows 7. does the / need to be primary or logical?
<Belial`> if i was using the beta then kept updating through the final release, i should be fine, right?
<cupis> Belial`, yes
<Belial`> ok
<vj> AbhiJit:  I want to disable the mounted harddrive being displayed in desktop
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510204
<erUSUL> karma_police: it does not matter
<Craig`> toxictux, so i'd install that on the windows machine?
<Chaos2358> can some one tell me what "having my home mounted in a partition" means and maybe how
<sresu> erUSUL: pdfedit works slowly. Could you suggest any other application or package?
<AbhiJit> vj, i dunno
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> /dev/sda first, then as childs: 1. /dev/sda1 (ntsf), 2. /dev/sda2 (ntsf), 3. /dev/sda3 (ntsf), 4. /dev/sda4 (ntsf) ... the one for linux/ubuntu i want to use /dev/sda4 (ntsf)
<karma_police> well, i tried logical and upon reboot i get grubrescue prompt
<toxictux> Craig`, openssh-server on linux and winscp on windows box
<ZeusCool> children* sorry for childs
<tonysan> I want to execute a command after 3600 seconds later, how do I execute it now?
<vj> anybody knows this answer?? I want to disable the mounted harddrive being displayed in desktop
<Pilif12p> ne more thing
<Pilif12p> one*
<Pilif12p> I can't seem to find the music store
<toxictux> Craig`, and if you want network neigbourhood and stuff use samba
<SuperLag> How do you move the panel with the divider on it? it's the one the networking panel on it. I know *how* to move panels... but I can't find the right spot to click on that one, and it's driving me CRAZY
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: I meant like spaces and such as well, but nevermind.  all you got to do is delete your NTFS probably, and then make the Ext4  primary  partition with the / mount point in it, I expect,  and maybe make some swap space, hmm
<linuxR> hello everyone, I try to create a ubuntu 10.04 live cd with persistent storage using the "startup disk creator", but I cannot boot from it, getting the error " can not mount /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs"....ISO image is okay, booting from this image also works when not created using "startup disk creator"...can someone help?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: how much RAM you got?
<_CommandeR_> well ubuntu servers work nice, 3.7mb/s downloading the packages (Sweden)
<Chaos2358> pok from what i'm seeing ubuntu 10.10 isn't quiet bug free yet am i right?
<ionut> does anyone knows where i can find a tutorial that teach me how to install ubuntu from a usb flash drive ?
<erUSUL> sresu: really dunno
<erUSUL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sresu> erUSUL: No probs. Thanks
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i got 4g of ram and /dev/sda4 (ntsf) has total size 11312 MB
<tonysan> I want to execute a command that waits for X seconds, then run the real command...
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok and the computer isn't going to be hibernated?
<erUSUL> tonysan: sleep X && command
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i never use hibernate
<AbhiJit> !usb > ionut
<ubottu> ionut, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok this should be easy to do
<Craig`> toxictux, winscp is asking for host name etc, i haven't worked with ssh before, mind helping?
<tonysan> erUSUL: will the system hang during that?
<Pilif12p> !musicstore
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: you don't need any swap space, so :)
<erUSUL> tonysan: no; only the shell waits
<sebsebseb> !swap > ZeusCool
<ubottu> ZeusCool, please see my private message
<iBeef> Has Ubuntu 10.10 been released ?
<wingless> is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 using the installation CD?
<sebsebseb> iBeef: yes
<tonysan> erUSUL: that's good! thanks
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510219
<cupis> iBeef, yes
<iBeef> :D
<sebsebseb> wingless: no
<iBeef> thanks
<sebsebseb> wingless: only alternate
<erUSUL> wingless: no; you need the alternate cd for that
<iBeef> wingless, you can sudo apt-get upgrade
<wingless> ah, okay
<wingless> thanks
<toxictux> Craig`, your linux box should have an ip you can enter it for hostname
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ok so
<ZeusCool> ubottu >> thanks, but i have enought memory
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andehen> why doesn't "sudo do-release upgrade" work?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: delete the NTFS partition that you want to get rid of
<Craig`> toxictux, how can i get this ip?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: then make the new partition for Ubuntu in the space
<andehen> why doesn't "sudo do-release upgrade" work? says "no new release"
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> only one partition ?
<Sulumar> Happy release everyone
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: ubottu is a female computer program bot
<toxictux> Craig`, type ifconfig on console
<sebsebseb> !gender | ZeusCool
<ubottu> ZeusCool: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<BluesKaj> iBeef, the command is : sudo do-release-upgrade
<Sulumar> who has 10.10 allready installed
<A_New_Server> If I setup a shared folder in Vbox, where would the shared folder be in Ubuntu?
<Craig`> eth0, l0, or wlan0
<sebsebseb> Sulumar: me or well pretty much
<mipo> I've already installed 10.10
<iBeef> oh...
<toxictux> Sulumar, 1000 people saying yes
<Craig`> toxictux, eth0, l0, or wlan0
<BluesKaj> Sulumar, what do want to know ?
<erkan^> I want same 10.04 ubuntu netbook on 10.10 ubuntu netbook--> http://www.netupd8.com/w8img/24xqot4.jpg
<erkan^> how ?
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i have to choose from /, /boot, /home, /tmp, /usr. /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local
<toxictux> Craig`, eth0 is wired
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: you want /
<Craig`> eth0 is the windows pc
<Glowball> Is it me or are there options in ccsm which are gone?
<iBeef> it says no new release found.
<hservice> hello~~~
<hudo> hello, how can I "delete" shared folder
<jay_> getting this error when trying to upgrade, then the update manager quits http://pastebin.com/imiZ0Fdb
<toxictux> Craig`, no eth0 is a name for your network interface card
<ganja> Ubuntu 10.10 is here :)
<cupis> erkan^, I think that is gone now :(
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: / is like C in Windows
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> shall i use all 11315 MG for this partition ?
<Craig`> toxictux, oh just it only appearedd when i plugged ethernet in
<erkan^> ow
<ChogyDan> jay_: try torrenting the alt cd, upgrade with that
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 now, live, CANT INSTALL!!!
<Stormx2> jay_: The mirrors are overloaded, which could be causing it. Otherwise try switching mirror
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: yes you want it to use all of the 10GB
<linuxR> hello everyone, I try to create a ubuntu 10.04 live cd with persistent storage using the "startup disk creator", but I cannot boot from it, getting the error " can not mount /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs"....ISO image is okay, booting from this image also works when not created using "startup disk creator"...can someone help?
<ionut> hi. i have more than one partition. usually i keep my multimedial files (such as audio or video) in a diffrent partition (not in the partition where ubuntu is installed). and when i want to listen music in rythmbox for example, if the partition is not mounted the audio files will not be present (not imported because doesn't find the partition). how can i resolve the issue ?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: thats your Ubuntu space
<Overshee> I'm getting an error when I try to install 10.10, it say bootloader was not possible to install
<erkan^> i see ubuntu netbook 10.04 is very better than ubuntu netbook 10.10 , cupis
<erkan^> :S
<jay_> ok thanks
<toxictux> Craig`, is it like 192.x.x.x or 10.x.x.x?
<Craig`> toxictux, i typed `ifconfig' and got http://pastebin.ws/fa334z
<brunowowk> cannot boot ubuntu or windows after first Maverick (fresh install) update. tried grub recover procedure with livecd and got nothing. Upon reboot i get to grub minimal bash. Any help?
<sebsebseb> Overshee: maybe you didn't install into the correct place or something
<cupis> erkan^, you are not alone
<Craig`> 192.168.0.5 then?
<sebsebseb> Overshee: altough it would normally by default
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 is NOT INSTALLABLE on my lap .... its the First linux dist failing to install on my lap
<cupis> we'll have to see how the new Unity interface develops
<Stormx2> ionut, mount the partition?
<Ryen> linuxR: What type of disk did you write to?
<Overshee> sebsebseb, it was all default
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> thanks, it worked !!
<A_New_Server> If I setup a shared folder in Vbox, where would the shared folder be in Ubuntu?
<linuxR> ryen, a 4gb usb stick
<sebsebseb> hservice: oh?
<toxictux> Craig`, you didnt configure your wired network
<linuxR> Ryen I mean :)
<BluesKaj> ionut, rename the partition /home as long as it's an ext fs
<hservice> seb, YES, NOT POSSIBLE
<Craig`> toxictux, how do i do that?
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> at least i am at the next step :)
<Stormx2> A_New_Server: Wherever you assigned it to be.
<Ryen> linuxR: What computer are you trying to boot with it?
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510219
<sebsebseb> erkan^: there is a way to get the old UNR look in 10.10, but I am not  sure how
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, I didn't assign it to be anywhere in ubuntu, there's no place to assign it
<hservice> got a Error: fsync...something...
<hservice> trying again
<ionut> BluesKaj: that is not a good idea. a good idea would be to automount the partition when the system starts. how can i do that :D ?
<linuxR> Ryen, a netbook...I tried with another computer as well, didnt work either
<Stormx2> A_New_Server: Virtual Box > Machine > Settings > Shared Folders. What is under "Path"?
<erkan^> ok
<belak> When you install ubuntu, it is possible to install kubuntu and xubuntu on the same drive using the same /boot partition?
<sam_sam> is there a way(command) to see which ports are being used by which processes and how to  block them?(other than firewalls)
<linuxR> Ryen, can boot from another 10.04 usb stick though
<hservice> Cant see my HD in Gparted, HD part-table not detected during installation
<sebsebseb> belak: of course, also why do you have a seperate /boot partition?
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, there is no "Settings" in Machine
<belak> sebsebseb: because I'm using arch as well
<BluesKaj> ionut, if you expect automount then put an entry in fstab
<avo> Finally... I can talk about maverick in here! :) I've got a desktop running lucid that I use as an apache, ssh, ftp, and a few other servers. Will upgrading them ruin those?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: and Arch requeres a seperate /boot partition?
<brunowowk> I cannot boot ubuntu or windows 7 x64 after first Maverick (x64 fresh install) update. tried grub recover procedure with livecd and got nothing. Upon reboot i get to grub minimal bash. Any help?
<BluesKaj> !fstab | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sebsebseb> belak: and Arch requires a seperate /boot partition?
<Ryen> linuxR: So the co,puter cant boot from just this one flash drive?
<vj> BluesKaj: how to unview mounted drives in the desktop?
<russjr08> Hey guys, Ubuntu One seems to be not working in Ubuntu 10.10
<Ryen> *computer
<industrial> I am looking to replace gnome in Ubuntu with a tiling window manager, thereby abandoning gnome-session. I don't know which programs and services I need to run to gain some needed functionality like audio and networking and stuff to get that in my startx setup. Can anyone help with this?
<sam_sam> avo:no
<Overshee> where is the bootloader supposed to go?
<toxictux> Craig`, did you connect the two boxes directly or over your router?
<belak> sebsebseb: no, helps grub load better... plus for security reasons...
<sebsebseb> belak: by the way Kubuntu and Xubuntu you can install into your Ubuntu install
<Doyle> Is there a better way to mount .cue files other than with bootstrap?
<avo> sam_sam, Okay, so what is the worst-case scenario of my upgrading? Is borking my system a possibility?
<Matthes_> is there a way to reset  /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<russjr08> Does anyone else have a problem with Ubuntu One?
<belak> sebsebseb: just switch from the display manager?
<linuxR> Ryen, I think the problem is that the "startup disk creator" of 10.04 creates invalid media when using the "persitent files" feature
<sebsebseb> belak: yep
<linuxR> but I don't know how to fix this
<sebsebseb> belak: also Lubuntu is rather nice
<belak> sebsebseb: what display manager does xubuntu use?
<kevin__> russjr08, me too. im in #ubuntuone trying to get help
<Stormx2> A_New_Server, http://i56.tinypic.com/140x53k.jpg
<LCMDMa> @Ryen 10.10 fixed the start up creator
<Ryen> linuxR: Give me a second, let me see if I can find something.
<belak> sebsebseb: lubuntu doesn't have a 10.10 release yet, does it?
<jconlon> I want to set up an ubuntu server at the house and run ssh, minidlna, subsonic, etc.  Where should I put media files, in a home directory or somewhere else?
<gyyg> I just ran rkhunter. Is this normal for ubuntu? http://paste.ubuntu.com/510223/
<sam_sam> avo:well i would prefer to wait for a couple of weeks to see its stable or not :-$
<sebsebseb> belak: it uses GDM   I think, but LXDM  is rather nice the one Lubuntu uses, so I would suggest using that
<hservice> im having problem even installing it.... I have installed solaris 10, freebsd.., mint9, mint8... on this lap with no problem, but now...
<russjr08> kevin__: Ill join you
<TomatoIN> Hello! a blue line appeared on my screen after I updated. Any ideas of what is wrong? It appears everywhere now.. even in my boot screen
<linuxR> Ryen, thanks, I also did some googling, the error is quite unspecific unfortunately :(
<sebsebseb> belak: Lubuntu isn't offical yet, however it is in the repo, using that right now in fact :)
<Matthes_> is there a way to reset  /var/lib/dpkg/status ?
<BluesKaj> ionut, having a separate ext4 /home partition is still the best way to go, then you won't have mount issues
<avo> sam_sam, Heh. I guess that's always good advice. I'll burn me a livecd and boot to that and see if there's any glaring issues.
<LjL> gyyg: the java, udev and initramfs is normal; the /dev/*pulse* stuff i'm not familiar with, but i imagine it's PulseAudio?
<sam_sam>  is there a way(command) to see which ports are being used by which processes and how to  block them?(other than firewalls)
<pr0xy> well, I think I fixed the drive that was on fire
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 Install :        Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<belak> Ohmygosh. Xubuntu actually looks good.
<ionut> BluesKaj:  i am not that good in ubuntu, and i don't know how to do that ...
<Ryen> linuxR: So it is only the flash drive that is set to persistent?
<sebsebseb> belak: I don't like Xubuntu much, but not tried 10.10 yet
<hservice> anyone? please...? Ubuntu 10.10 Install : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<sebsebseb> belak: here was some distro with a really good XFCE though that I virtual machine tried before
<LCMDMa> 10.10 is really nice
<Vanishing> hmm
<LCMDMa> I switched over from Mint
<Vanishing> anyone using thinkpad with 10.10?
<linuxR> Ryen, I did not yet try to create a non-persistent disk with THIS stick...thats the next thing Im going to try
<sebsebseb> LCMDMa: I think actsaully I would rather use the Mint Gnome, than the 10.10 hmm
<BluesKaj> !partition | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<belak> Vanishing: just getting started with it, but yes
<pr0xy> 10.10 is really hot. my drive started smoking.
<Stormx2> sam_sam, http://tinyurl.com/2597hu3 second result.
<Vanishing> belak: haha
<Vanishing> belak: well
<avo> LCMDMa, Did you do a fresh install or upgrade?
<Doyle> Whats the recommended way to mount .cue image files?
<LCMDMa> I did a fresh install
<belak> Vanishing: how come?
<Vanishing> belak: it seems i cant move my mouse in games, but click works fine
<sam_sam> avo:well i am not as experienced user as most othere here are ..anyways they might help u more .. if u wait for them .. will be good too :D
<Vanishing> belak: how come?
<Ryen> linuxR: You might want to try that, since this issue is really unknown.
<LCMDMa> Was running 10.04, but no updates appeared this morning so I just did a fresh install
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, my VirtualBox does not have settings under machine, nor under any of the menu options
<avo> sam_sam, Aha, no problems mate, we gotta start somewhere :)
<mobasher> Doyle=>> you can load the bin instead ..what is it ?
<ionut> hservice: burn again the image iso onto another CD/DVD
<SDr> hiya all!
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 Install : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error......Anyone have any ideas?
<belak> Vanishing: just wondering. By mouse, you mean touchpad, I assume?
<PAUSE> hi, im having trouble with my external harddrive, after i tried to format it using Gparted it disappeared and now i cant find it even though its running an plugged in, any suggestions?! (running 10.04 netbook remix))
<linuxR> Ryen, okay, going to try...thanks for now, I'll give feedback when I know more
<Vanishing> belak: touchpad..trackpoint...mouse..all of them
<Vanishing> belak: i tried them all.
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, there is "Shared Folders" under "Devices", but there is only one path option and that is the path in my Host to the shared folder
<Ryen> linuxR: Okay. Good luck, I will continue to look for something.
<noob-tux--> :((((((((((((((( i'm being ignored! whyyyyyyyyyy
<hservice> me too....
<LCMDMa> Noob what's your question?
<sebsebseb> very busy channel at the moment
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 Install : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<jconlon> Should shared media go in my home directory, or should i created a user for this?
<hservice> Ubuntu 10.10 Install : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error
<sebsebseb> repeate your questions if not answered
<sebsebseb> after a while
<joblo12> Before I install Ubuntu is there anyway in finding out if my gfx card is supported?...
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510219 <---- help
<geckopunk> does anyone know of a good terminal connection program that will allow me to connect to multiple servers at one time - like VisionApp for Windows... but for Ubuntu?
<Doyle> mobasher: a rip of Forsaken! I don't play using the disk, I mount an image... It's hard to find the disk so I keep it in the case.
<mobasher> Doyle=>> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<Stormx2> A_New_Server; ... is that not what you wanted?
<russlar> joblo12: what card do you have?
<hservice> sebsebseb, Ubuntu 10.10 Install : Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sda: Input/output error, any ideas?
<Vanishing> belak: by game of course i mean the 3d ones..not like card games
<LCMDMa> @Job...had a problem with my video card until I installed the new driver set. All is well now.
<Vanishing> belak: lols
<Doyle> mobasher: I do the same with Oni, try finding that disk again.
<joblo12> very old Matrox Graphics Millennium Edition II PCI
<avo> Anyone here using an ATI Radeon card with Maverick? Any improvements/regressions from Lucid?
<tommo> !geckopunk - do you mean like WebMin?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PAUSE> im having trouble with my external harddrive, after i tried to format it using Gparted it disappeared and now i cant find it even though its running an plugged in, any suggestions?! (running 10.04 netbook remix))
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, I can't find the shared folder on Ubuntu
<geckopunk> i'll take a look into WebMin...
<Stormx2> A_New_Server: What is under "path"?
<geckopunk> thank you tommo
<Doyle> Thanks mobasher
<sebsebseb> hservice: an Ubuntu install that went wrong?
<jatt> PAUSE: was the device detected? what does sudo fdisk -l say.
<joblo12> how does one obtain driversets in Ubuntu...
<uLinux> anyone with plymouth problems? everything is ok?
<joblo12> I am VERY interested in making this work
<hservice> sebsebseb, YES, CANT INSTALL
<sebsebseb> uLinux: I think Plymout his more fixed in 10.10 :)
<PAUSE> jatt: invalid option 1
<belak> Can anyone on 10.10 give me the output of du -h --mad-depth=0 /boot ?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: :D
<jatt> I wrote l not 1
<hservice> sebsebseb, by the first time, my HD is not recognised by a linux distro
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, C:\Users\Cyrus\Desktop\Shared(Ubuntu)
<dku> How can I spoof my wifi card's MAC in Maverick? /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to work anymore...
<hservice> sebsebseb, better said, my partition table..?
<SDr> hmmmm
<sebsebseb> hservice: maybe a bad CD, or failing hard disk,  or simpally some issue with the version of the dsitro and so not likeing
<Stormx2> A_New_Server: Wait, are you on a windows host running ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<SDr> problem: php5-fpm in /etc/init.d ,yet after reboot, it fails to start; issuing /etc/init.d/php5-fpm start manually works.
<PAUSE> jatt: is as the hard drive isnt pluggedin
<sam_sam> Stormx2:well with nmap i find some ports as open when i close it using firewall.. ( i guess firewall treats it as 'internal' traffic and allows.. unsure of it) and it shows me a suspicious open port (service ='bigbrother' :-O)
<jon_> how do i view the souce code for a program
<Xuzz> I installed the RC of 10.10 yesterday -- what's the best upgrade path?
<A_New_Server> Yes, Stormx2
<Stormx2> jon_: Download it using apt-get source nameofprogramhere
<sebsebseb> !rc | Xuzz
<wildc4rd> evening all
<sebsebseb> !final | Xuzz
<ubottu> Xuzz: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Stormx2> A_New_Server, then your problem has nothing to do with ubuntu. Join #VirtualBox
<avo> wildc4rd, Morning :)
<PAUSE> jatt: ok
<A_New_Server> Stormx2, Ok thanks
<hservice> sebsebseb, i will CRC it and  reburn another one,...thanks
<Xuzz> wow, you already know all my questions, pre-programmed into a bot
<uLinux> sebsebseb: right now disk utility says that my /home is misaligned by 1024 bytes and may cause poor performance. how can i fix this
<Xuzz> awesome ;P
<jazzfish> folks - while organizing my music I am trying to delete a directory which has a file in it that prevents it from being deleted...  I cannot delete this file: .fuse_hidden00021d6000000005 - doesn't look very good - any suggestions on how I may be able to blow this away?
<sebsebseb> hservice: have you had other verisons of Ubuntu or  other distros, working ok on there?
<overtherainbow> Okay, so I know that to make my macbook stop squealing I need to change something in the grub conf so the cpu doesn't go above c state 2.
<mobasher> hservice=>> try burning at lower speed sometimes help ;-)
<overtherainbow> But for the life of me I can't remember that option, any help?
<hservice> mobasher, thanks
<Stormx2> jazzfish: You might want to umount the partition
<Claudioc27> hi! what is the md5 for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386. i'm not able to find in official website
<sebsebseb> uLinux: not suer what your on about, screenshot or something?
<Stormx2> jazzfish, then re-mount and try again
<hservice> sebsebseb, i just wiped out my mint8, it worked well
<PAUSE> jatt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/510227/
<jazzfish> would system restart achieve the same?
<hservice> sebsebseb, installed using this same CDRW
<TomatoIN> Hello! a blue line appeared on my screen after I updated. Any ideas of what is wrong? It appears everywhere now.. even in my boot screen
<TomatoIN> any ideas?
<sebsebseb> hservice: well yesterday I wiped out a distro as well, that was  working quite well on here, since I wanted to try   Unity in 10.10, which I have had no luck with at all so far
<Stormx2> TomatoIN, even in your BIOS and GRUB? Sounds like a hardware issue
<cupis> Claudioc27, 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8
<jatt> PAUSE: I guess /dev/sdb is your external hard drive, looks like there are no partitions on it
<jazzfish> Stormx2: I can't unmount the partition that Ubuntu is running on - dual boot doze
<PAUSE> jatt: that would make sense
<ZeusCool> one more question >> is the difference only in looks between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<jatt> PAUSE: try to run gparted with
<jatt> gparted /dev/sdb
<hservice> sebsebseb, I just found a huge amount of <<<ata1.00: failed command: READ DMA>>> in dmesg
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: no
<dku> How can I spoof my wifi card's MAC in Maverick? /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to work anymore, and if I change it by hand while the system is booted, NetworkManager won't connect...
<joebodo> TomatoIN, your monitor cable is loose
<TomatoIN> Stromx2, It started after the update.. first it was only when I was getting to ubuntu but now it is everywhere
<sam_sam> Stormx2:well that webpage gave me the answer :)
<Claudioc27> thanks cupis
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: Ubuntu uses Gnome with a lot of Ubuntu specific stuff since  10.04, but these changes started with 9.04 and 9.10
<zaytsev> Hi folks!
<LCMDMa> @Zay...hi
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: Kubutnu uses KDE, and   the Kubuntu set up is quite close to how upstream KDE do it, unlike  Ubuntu since 9.04 when comes to upstream Gnome
<TomatoIN> joebodo, It is a laptop monitor
<zaytsev> I'm trying to install 10.10 / RAID 1, but it seems there's no way to do it through UI, as I would e.g. do this with CentOS
<sebsebseb> !gnome | ZeusCool
<ubottu> ZeusCool: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<PAUSE>  jatt: weird i found the drive on gparted altough i checked it already... but now when i try to format it to FAT32 i get an error msg :S
<zaytsev> I don't have spare CDs anymore, is there a way to avoid downloading and burning alternate CD?
<ZeusCool> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: http://www.gnome.org http://www.kde.org
<jesse2> Hello! I just tried to install ubuntu along windows on my laptop.  Ubuntu did not detect my hard drive (perhaps because ih ave a RAID 0 configuration?) but detected my external hard drive and installed to that.  Now, I can't boot into windows.  It still won't detect my internal hard drive, and the boot loader doesnt recognize windows, either
<Stormx2> TomatoIN, I'm tempted to say it's a coincidence. Are you running a laptop? Is the hinge still intact? If you get the blue line even during bios stuff then it's definitely a hardware issue. I'd say it's highly unlikely that ubuntu actually caused the issue (more often it's just stress on a ribbon connector)
<PAUSE> jatt: "Can't have overlapping partions"
<uLinux> sebsebseb: http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/6294/warningq.png
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510229/ <----i still got this error message after doing stuffs from the links given to me....i followed all those commands in terminal but i still got this 1 problem now...pls help :(
<joebodo> TomatoIN, darn - i thought that was it for sure
<Stormx2> jesse2, what error do you get? Missing MBR?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: in fact I can't just use Gnome happily anymore in Ubuntu since 10.04, because of all these Ubuntu only changes,  and how even after basic customising I am still not happy
<jesse2> stormx2: well, it installed to my external hard drive on accident.  it doesnt detect my windows partition period.
<TomatoIN> Stormx2, joebodo It is so bad to hear that. What I think it is strange it is the fact that when I get the splash screen it disappears and appears for a sec.
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> so you prefer kubuntu over ubuntu
<kontagious> hey im trying to boot the 10.10 installer from usb and it gets stuck on the copyright line
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: no I actsauly prefer other distros over  Ubuntu these days :)
<Stormx2> jesse2, I thought you said you couldn't boot windows? You need to be more specific as to what the problem is.
<PAUSE> jatt: the last msg was when i tried it through GUI, running ur command i terminal resluted in this msg "Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon"
<jesse2> stormx2: it won't boot windows.  it just boots straight into linux.  i dont see GRUB or anything like that.
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: also Kubuntu uh no thanks, except for some KDE apps,  there are other distros that do KDE much better, but this is probably getting a bit off topic now hmm,  pm me if you want though, for more details I guess
<sburjan`> Hello. I am getting some BusyBOx v1.15.3 build-in shell error at initramds " can't open /dev/sr0 when installing 10.10 .. anyone has any Idea ?
<hservice> bytes~!
<bencc> is it better to use python-opencv on 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<zaytsev> Maybe I can partition the drive with RAID using gparted from install button?
<jon_> 1
<geckopunk> tommo, I received the following error after trying to install WebMin: dpkg: error processing webmin_1.520_all.deb (--install): short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/share/webmin/raid/view_raid.cgi')
<Stormx2> jesse2, ah right. Well your options are 1) Investigate why ubuntu can't see windows (often it's just a dirty NTFS journal) and then add it as an option in GRUB, or 2) Find a windows CD and have it overwrite your MBR
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> besides mandriva witch i've heared in some ways it is better then ubuntu, but it is not totaly free, can you name your favourite free linux distro?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: ok not just the message the whole screen
<kontagious> has anyone successfully installed 10.10 from usb?
<jatt> PAUSE: are you running gparted with sudo?
<jatt> sudo gparted /dev/sdb
<jatt>  
<jesse2> stormx2: sounds good to me.  i'll try those.  thanks!
<belak> Installer crash. Wonderful.
<newklear> ZeusCool ever had a look at PCLinuxOS ?
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: yes Mandriva does KDE rather well indeed,  and its Gnome set up is ok,  Mandriva is basically on the verge of dieing now,  but a fork is going to be made, that will be very good :)  I am looking forward to it.  However now we have gone off topic hmm.
<Gryllida> !details | kontagious
<ubottu> kontagious: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: HI! I'm on 10.10. It is out today.
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: also PC LInux OS was a fork of Mandriva, and thats pretty good to,  which is probably what newklear wants to tell you
<sebsebseb> ZeusCool: basically
<magicianlord> Is the Unity interface good?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: yep 10.10 was released today
<magicianlord> Gonna download the desktop or netbook edition later today.
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: apparently there are still quite a lot of issues for people with Unity
<sebsebseb> magicianlord: ,but if it works, I guess its good sure
<Stormx2> My understanding is that PCLinuxOS is quite small and very old, no?
<LjL> magicianlord: seems easier to try it than to ask...
<magicianlord> You can shut it off, right?
<sebsebseb> Stormx2: no way
<PAUSE> jatt: then i get the error msg "can't have overlapping partions"
<Gryllida> sebsebseb: after trying out ubuntu I'm thinking of trying out Debian itself, your ideas on it?
<trans> hello everyone
<ZeusCool> thanks
<magicianlord> LjL: be positive, dawg
<kontagious> im having a problem installing 10.10 fresh from usb. when i boot it it doesnt get past the copyright line. it says "SYSLINUX 3.86 2010-04-01 EBIOD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al"
<sebsebseb> Stormx2: PC Linux OS is a rolling release,  so it keeps it self up to date
<magicianlord> kontagious: i had the same issue
<magicianlord> has this been resolved?
<sebsebseb> Stormx2: won't have to re install for quite a while, but this is off topic now, like I was saying
<tommo> geckopunk - it is a while since I ran an install - did you do this thro' repos or direct from website?  You *might* get a fix by running sudo apt-get install -f
<trans> just heard about instant on, where is it available, does it comes along side with notebook edition?
<LjL> magicianlord: i'm perfectly positive, but asking if something is "good" is entirely subjective (and not really ontopic). "sudo apt-get install unity" (or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook") is like less than 10MB
<Gryllida> IdleOne: congratulations on arrival to 10.10!
<kontagious> magicianlord: i think they need to update the usb installer
<zaytsev> Ok, let's put it this way. Now that I booted Ubuntu from CD is there any tool that I can use to partition the drive for raid?
<geckopunk> i already ran a sudo apt-get install -f
<IdleOne> Gryllida: hehe thank you and thanks to all the people who worked hard on 10.10
<geckopunk> hmmmm, i'll start with a reboot in 5
<magicianlord> kontagious: yeah. i told them about this days ago
<Xuzz> ... I just rebooted, and the boot logo was really low-res -- is that intended?
<linuxR> Ryen, I now created the stick without using the "peristent storage" feature, and indeed it works!
<D3luSi0n4L> hey, how do i upgrade from 10.10RC1 to 10.10final?
<geckopunk> should I use tar/gzip instead of opening the deb pkg?
<BlueMatt> anyone have any ideas as to which might cause high system cpu percent on an i7 desktop on 10.10?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/4443/warningv.png
<magicianlord> Xuzz: that happens when you install the proprietary graphic rivers
<sebsebseb> !final | D3luSi0n4L
<ubottu> D3luSi0n4L: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Xuzz> magicianlord: aw, is there a way to fix that? :(
<D3luSi0n4L> ooh ok
<kontagious> magicianlord: is there a way to update from an 10.04 installation to 10.10
<trans> !instant
<kontagious> Xuzz: i don't think so
<trans> !instant on
<sebsebseb> kontagious: by defualt 10.04 will only show LTS, but you can upgrade to 10.10
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | kontagious
<ubottu> kontagious: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<magicianlord> kontagious: yes
<Xuzz> kontagious: Is there any actual benefit to using the proprietary driver?
<trans> just heard about instant on, where is it available, does it comes along side with notebook edition?
<noob-tux--> i'm gonna tell my mom...nobody help me here! :( huhuhu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/510229
<Stormx2> BlueMatt: Have you tried just checking what's causing the load? Open a terminal, type "top" and hit enter
<jonathan> Is the http download speed good for 10.10?
<ganja> Hosting local repositries for ubuntu 10.10 is ok ??
<jesse2> What tool can be used to manage GRUB?
<kontagious> Xuzz: sorry i think we're talking about something different
<jonathan> Or should I go for torrent
<sebsebseb> ubottu: uh what progarm is that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlueMatt> Stormx2: yea there are no processes causing the load, it just shows up under system%
<D3RGPS31> i'm using the radeon drivers (ati 4850); videos play too fast and there's no audio, what do i do :c
<sebsebseb> uLinux: uh what program is that?
<cyberrider> hi , I have a simple question ... why the Alt+Print Screen key combination doesnt work anymore in Ubuntu 10.10???
<noob-tux--> i'm gonna tell my mom...nobody help me here! :( huhuhu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/510229
<BlueMatt> also, has anyone else noticed when they boot 10.10 with nvidia drivers they just see "Nvidia Beta Driver" and it never finishes initializing
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: uhmm
<Stormx2> BlueMatt, where are you seeing "system%"?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: disk utility..
<magicianlord> why does the iso say it was updated 10/7
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: whats the issue?
<magicianlord> wut is dis
<sebsebseb> uLinux: what are you trying to do?
<dementor> hy ther is a way to make server from thet i can install windows whit lan boot like PXE?
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know where I can get more themes?
<cyberrider> hi , I have a simple question ... why the Alt+Print Screen key combination doesnt work anymore in Ubuntu 10.10???
<uLinux> sebsebseb: nothing. it's just i see that message
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb the link i gave that's my problem due to updating
<BlueMatt> Stormx2: between 30 and 40 %sy in top, or system in other programs
<Braber01> I'm having trouble getting Evloution set up for my windows Live accout, I'm not reciving or able to send my mail.
<Stormx2> dementor, take more time when you type. There are guides available for PXE stuff. What's your host machine, and what are you trying to install?
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: ah yes signature warning stuff
<noob-tux--> yes
<noob-tux--> this one is new
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: well as long as you were only getting stuff from the standard repos, your fine, and you can ignore that
<jatt> ignore it
<noob-tux--> the old problem was fixed and i got another one sebsebseb
<dementor> Stormx2 i need to instal wind on a pc and i what i whana go to bios ang just give lan boot
<zaytsev> Ok I see a guide for 8.04, but the option "use as physical partition for raid" is now not there. It was a smart move I have to say. Well, I guess I have to waste another CD
<azm> hi, If I use rm * in directory it deletes all files in that directory right ?
<Stormx2> BlueMatt: That's not your CPU usage, that's the amount of your CPU time given over to stuff running in system mode
<D3RGPS31> nevermind, had to remove pulseaudio >.>
<jesse2> For some reason, I was not asked to configure the boot loader during install.  Is there a utility I can use to configure the boot loader once im in ubuntu?
<ashfaq> <ubottu> Well I have updated and receck for updates is my RC10.10 now the released version
<Braber01> azm, yes
<taisa> hi there, does anybody know, what following message during boot means: init network-bridge-device init failed
<azm> ok thanks
<kontagious> when i try and upgrade from terminal it says no new updates available
<sebsebseb> ashfaq: ubottu is a female computer bot program
<sebsebseb> !gender | ashfaq
<ubottu> ashfaq: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<Braber01> azm it might also delete the dircorys as yes.
<Stormx2> dementor, You want to install windows, okay. And you're running ubuntu on the machine you want to act as the SFTP server?
<Braber01> *well
<FoolsRun> Questions: is rsync the best way to back up a whole Ubuntu system? How often do you back yours up? Can a backup be restored to another drive and booted simply?
<ashfaq> <ubottu> I had updated the system and rechecked now, is my RC 10.10 now the released version?
<compizeffects598> Hi, I" love ubuntu and candy -eyecandy. Sadly, I cannot succceed to activate the animations and the extra animation plugins, all the others ones work perfectly. If someone could help this poor noob.
<dementor> yews
<BlueMatt> Stormx2: yes, so esentially kernel/driver/system process cpu usage.  Which I'm assuming if no processes show up using more than 1-2% and system % is at around 30-40 there is a kernel bug somewhere
<sebsebseb> !final | ashfaq
<ubottu> ashfaq: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Stormx2> BlueEagle, ah, I see what you're saying. I wouldn't know how to diagnose it past dmesg
<azm> Braber01, nope, directories just remained
<ASA> 'nabend
<DexterLB> can I do a tag search in a similar fassion to f-spot in shotwell?
<DexterLB> like display photos that are part of one tag but exclude those that are also part of another
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: which is?
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: i got a 2.6.32-21-generic some got 32-25 how can i upgrade mine to 25? i tried sudo apt-get upgrade nothings change....pls help
<sebsebseb> talas: no not exactly, but useually can ignore any boot up error messages :D
<dementor> Stormx2 i just whant to now if is posible and if yes  ther are tutorials or somthing  becouse i whil  go and learn
<ASA> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die 10.10 alternate auf einen usb stick als startmedium bekomme?
<taisa> sebsebseb: well, its extending my booting time
<ASA> die iso hatt 1,3GB
<zaytsev> ASA, use unetbootin
<D3luSi0n4L> how do i get this dock at the bottom? - http://lifehacker.com/5655827/screenshot-tour-our-favorite-new-features-in-ubuntu-1010
<ASA> oh, sorry. wrong chan
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: maybe your booted on an older kernel
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: you upgraded from 10.04?
<Stormx2> dementor: I believe it's possible. I've seen tutorials for ubuntu -> ubuntu, windows -> ubuntu, windows -> windows, and I assume there's some for ubuntu -> windows
<compizeffects598> Do someone have the same problem I am on 10.10
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: yes...10.04
<prower> i probably should have known better than to upgrade to a new release a day after it came out ;> anyone know of a workaround for this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/625793?comments=all
<sebsebseb> uLinux: when do you see the message?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: when your trying to do what?
<magicianlord> prower: what issue
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: right so did you run uname -r in the termianl to see what kernel your actsually using?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: when i select the /home partition
<mjw99> I carried out quite a lot of testing of the upcoming 10.10 betas and RC to provide information to certain regressions. However, it seems to me, that my bugs are being ignored. Is this a common theme?
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: yes
<scarleo> D3luSi0n4L, it is Docky
<prower> magicianlord: The one I just linked to, but to be specific, it seems that in cases where you're switching keyboard layouts between two different languages it can cause gnome-settings-daemon to take the system out, 100% CPU
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: maybe later kernel hasn't added itself to Grub 2 properly or at all
<Ose> if my win7 is 64bit I go 64bit ubuntu, right?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | noob-tux--
<ubottu> noob-tux--: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<D3luSi0n4L> scarleo: ok ty, now, does it remove the bottom bar?
<magicianlord> prower: oh, that's bad.
<sebsebseb> Ose: yeah I guess so
<sebsebseb> Ose: well sure
<kevingp17> hello
<kevingp17> im new to this
<sebsebseb> kevingp17: hi
<scarleo> D3luSi0n4L, nope, but install and try, u can use it as bar as well
<Xeno__> Okay burning image to disk now ^^
<prower> magicianlord: yeah, to say the least :> not the only issue with 10.10 either by the sounds of it, although it's the only problem i've had myself so far
<kevingp17> um what room is this?
<chaostar> hello, I installed Ubuntu 10.04 some months ago and then one day the icon for the sound panel in Gnome went away, now I updated to 10.10 and it is still missing, how can I bring it back?
<OzoneNerd> Hello, #Ubuntu.  I have successfully installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Inspiron N7010.  In the Live CD, it fixed all the problems I had with 10.4, but when I tried to boot to the hard drive, it shows a blinking cursor, one irrelavent message is printed, a flash of the purple boot screen, and then blackness.  It restarts if I hit ctrl-alt-del or the power button but otherwise appears to be u\nresponsive.  Any suggestions?
<Xeno__> Ubuntu channel
<D3luSi0n4L> scarleo: ok 1 last thing, can i have it remove the bottom bar, and windows wont maximize over it?
<Xeno__> o_O
<kevingp17> yeah that sound thing happened to me
<Stormx2> BlueMatt, ah, I see what you're saying. I wouldn't know how to diagnose it past dmesg
<sebsebseb> !panels | OzoneNerd
<ubottu> OzoneNerd: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<scarleo> D3luSi0n4L, Yes
<D3luSi0n4L> cool, how do i do that?
<kevingp17> just go to system preferences and click on the sound
<mjw99> For example, this a regression that crept in at the RC stage; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/655268 Surely someone should have looked into this before the 10.10 release? Is there more I could have done here?
<BlueMatt> Stormx2: yea, sadly there is nothing in syslog or dmesg that could indicate a problem
<kevingp17> but i dont know how to get it back on the bar
<chaostar> OzoneNerd -- just that and it should be back to normal? When I try to manually add the audio icon, it won't appear in the list.
<subone> Does anyone know of a solution to install Windows Xp/Windows7 without a CD (I have the ISOs but no blanks) from within Ubuntu? I tried UNetBootin, but it doesn't work with Windows I guess.
<scarleo> D3luSi0n4L, install and try, if you don't like it just remove it
<sebsebseb> subone: yep a virtual machien if you got enough RAM, and that works for most Windows apps, not so good for 3D gaming though for example
<D3luSi0n4L> ok installing now
<kevingp17> what is this room on genreal ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !virtualbox | subone
<ubottu> subone: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<OzoneNerd> chaostar: I didn't understand what you mean by add the audio icon.
<Stormx2> BlueEagle, might be worth unplugging peripherals to see if that makes any difference. My webcam can sometimes cause kernel panics, heh
<magicianlord> subone: there is an easy tutorial for win7. it's not so easy for xp, but possible
<fasta> !release-notes
<Ose> bah
<sebsebseb> subone: both versions are free as in price, but the open source version is also free as in freedom :)  like Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !freedom | subone
<ubottu> subone: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Dr_Willis> subone:  aparently it does work with windows 7 - from what i saw on a omgubuntu or webup8 site today
<magicianlord> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes!
<luth> hi
<Ose> whenever i'm in here i'm pinged when someone talks about virtual boxes or whatever
<magicianlord> thanks, homie. thanks.
<sebsebseb> Ose: you got the word on high light?
<sniperjo> this sounds like a stupid question, but does it matter if during a make there is an error ?
<uLinux> anyone tried to disable OSD messages in Maverick?
<magicianlord> sniperjo: maybe
<belak> So, I'm installing xubuntu 10.10 now.
<sebsebseb> uLinux: notify-osd ?
<Ose> sebsebseb: no, but my name does ping me
<uLinux> yeah
<chaostar> OzoneNerd: Just opened a private chat... I mean that on the Gnome panel (on the top of the screen) there is no audio icon and thus no audio panel, you know, for changing the volume, etc... it went away some months ago and I can't bring it back
<belak> What do I need to install to have the kubuntu and ubuntu desktops as well... and llubuntu if possible
<sebsebseb> uLinux: I think you just rmeove it and its gone, there is also the proper Gnome one in the repo, but not sure what its called
<belak> s/llubuntu/lubuntu/
<Xeno__> Hey i have a question, i have just burned Ubuntu V10.10 on a DVD and it took like, 3-5 minutes with IMGBurn. Im just wondering if 726,827,008 bytes sound right o_O
<kevingp17> hey
<chaostar> OzoneNerd: When I click on "Add to Panel" there is no audio icon option
<sniperjo> magicianlord : how would i know if it did or not ?
<cupis> Xeno__, sounds about right
<kevingp17> dow do you work this program
<kevingp17> how does it work?
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: CD burning won't take that long for most of uh.  good idea to check your ISO before using by the way
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<subone> I don't want a Virtual Machine Windows i want to dual boot. I already have a partition open for it. Can I use virtualbox to install it to this partition and make it bootable?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: gonna try to uinstall :p
<frybye> anybody else haveing problems with 10.10 live cd on box with nvidia 240 grafic card??
<Ose> did anyone here try playing civ5 under wine yet?
<Gryllida> when is 9.04 support finishing?
<Gryllida> !details | Ose
<ubottu> Ose: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gryllida> !anybody | Ose
<ubottu> Ose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlueMatt> frybye: what is your problem im seeing occasional issues with a 260
<sebsebseb> subone: no don't think so
<mobasher> is there a program to sync iphone 4
<kontagious> chaostar: add the "indicator applet"
<Gryllida> when is 9.04 support finishing?
<magicialord> ubottu: because it's scary
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ph0n7r1c> hay guys
<sniperjo> cupis: ive just installled ubuntu on a machine so i can test if olsr is working properly, but it wont install, im getting a make error
<sebsebseb> subone: also if you put WIndows on after Ubuntu,  Windows goes over the Master Boot Record, and the only WIndows boots, and its a pain to sort that out, hence why people say to install Windows first before other OS's
<uLinux> sebsebseb: eh, if i remove notify-osd it also removes a lot of other stuff that i need
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: i'm afraid to do those stuffs in changing to grub2...i dont have guts...maybe i'll mess it up...and my distro might not work... :(
<ph0n7r1c> is it possible to upgrade from a CD
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: right yeah I understand
<Xeno__> Alright another question -- im new to "Ubuntu" as a matter of fact this is my First Time installing it. I was just wondering if any of you had a good "Tutorial"?
<hebz0rl> anyone testet upgrading from 10.04?
<russlar> ph0n7r1c: yes, you'll need the alternate cd
<Gryllida> !install | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !manual | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ph0n7r1c> 10.10
<IdleOne> ph0n7r1c: yes, using the Alternate CD
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: oh an install manual, so not the Ubuntu Manual really then
<frybye> BlueMatt: at end of live-cd boot - there is just a colorfull mess on the screen - unusable... at the same time I have an -installed- version running fine - using it now - was a distrib update from 10.4
<cupis> Gryllida, this month
<Xeno__> Thank you ^^
<Gryllida> hebz0rl: I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 just fine, it is stable officially
<geckopunk> Tommo, you are the man... I could *almost* cyber-hug you...
<Ose> Gryllida: I don't have any further questions, I just want to know whether anyone has tried
<xerxex> "TERM environment variable not set." After upgrade to 10.10 using Tilda terminal client. Anyone?
<ph0n7r1c> Alternate CD is a type of cd or the 10.10 release cd
<hebz0rl> Gryllida, k thx will try it then
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: do i really need to upgrade my grub to grub2? for me to upgrade my kernel version? hehehe
<magicialord> Xeno__: there are post-install guides you can search for, or ppl can give you tweak tips
<geckopunk> pretty neat application (web-interface)
<IdleOne> !alternate | ph0n7r1c
<ubottu> ph0n7r1c: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: no
<nsahoo> can't boot after upgrade to 10.10
<BlueMatt> frybye: no idea about that but I have seen my install not be able to fully initialize its nvidia driver
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: however
<scarleo> hebz0rl, working just fine here
<Gryllida> Ose: someone did, of course, some wine users did try to play civ5 with wine
<Gryllida> and?
<prower> Gryllida, Officially stable doesn't mean without issues, see the link I mentioned earlier as an example :> if you're using two different layouts for your keyboard, for example, 10.10 is not a good choice (yet)
<subone> sebsebseb, but doesnt virtualbox have a "use physical disk" option, where i can specify that partition, then manually add the entry for it in my real machine's grub.cfg?
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: well what did you install, if you did a clean install of Ubuntu since  9.10 you already have Grub 2, if not you have the older versions of Grub which is easier to cofigure
<ph0n7r1c> thank you
<Gryllida> welcome
<fasta> Was your upgrade a catastrophic event like with some previous releases?
<nsahoo> downloading the upgrade cd now,but, not sure if I can save the installation
<fasta> Or was the QA actually good this time?
<D3luSi0n4L> scarleo: hey i really like it, how do i disable the regular dock?
<sebsebseb> subone: virtualbox isn't really used for pshycial installs, however there is a way to boot up a pshyical install into virtual machine software, but thats not what your after anyway, and no I don'tk now the details about that
<frybye> BlueMatt: I will be taking the same live cd to work tomorrow and trying on a test maschine there..see if that works...
<xerxex> "TERM environment variable not set." After upgrade to 10.10 using Tilda terminal client. Anyone?
<OzoneNerd> Hello, #Ubuntu.  I have successfully installed Ubuntu 10.10 on my Inspiron N7010.  In the Live CD, it fixed all the problems I had with 10.4, but when I tried to boot to the hard drive, it shows a blinking cursor, one irrelavent message is printed, a flash of the purple boot screen, and then blackness.  It restarts if I hit ctrl-alt-del or the power button but otherwise appears to be u\nresponsive.  Any suggestions?  How am I supposed to perform that sugg
<bencc> for image processing using python-opencv, is it better to use32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<jesse2> What tool in ubuntu can I use to configure the boot loader?
<Xeno__> ALSO: Lets say i wanted to have XP + Ubuntu on the same HDD. Is there an option that WONT erase my whole OS?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | jesse2
<trism> uLinux: if you don't want to uninstall, but still want to disable, it is started by /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service so you could rename/move/delete that file to disable it
<ubottu> jesse2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: i do remember u told me that as long as my distro is working im good....but as i've read the gpg error it's all about ubuntu lucid-updates release... so if i got this problem i'm wondering if on the later part i can't get good updates for i got this error on the update release...am i right? correct me if i'm wrong :)
<detrix> I have just finished the upgrade to 10.10, and its working just fine for the moment...
<hebz0rl> bencc, do you have 4gb of ram or more?
<D3luSi0n4L> anyone know how to disable the bottom bar? I installed docky and just want that to run
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: oh maybe you got a lucid repo enabled still, when not meant to, since 10.10
<hebz0rl> D3luSi0n4L, right click on the panel and choose "Delete This Panel"
<frybye> BlueMatt: my installed version works real nice - just a bind to think will have to use an older live cd if get problems etc and need a live boot...
<D3luSi0n4L> ok ty
<detrix> D3luSi0n4L, you can right click on the bar, and the click delete panel
<erUSUL> D3luSi0n4L: right click it; choose delete panel
<Xeno__> ALSO: Lets say i wanted to have XP + Ubuntu on the same HDD. Is there an option that WONT erase my whole OS?
<Stealth_AFK> Quick but fairly needed question, how many operations does gparted go through when resizing a HDD. I am doing it on a netbook and its taken 19 hours with 12 left so far so yeah
<D3luSi0n4L> ty all =P
<ph0n7r1c> why is the alternate cd a torrent not a direct iso
<beilby> how can i get fingerprint reader to work?
<makartetsky> has anybody used remastersys tool for backup your system?
<nsahoo> has anyone faced similar problem? unable to boot after upgrade to 10.10?
<BlueMatt> frybye: well then I have no idea, maybe a bad burn?
<Stealth_AFK> Xeno__, just do a side-by-side install
<cntrational> hey, where's the 64-bit torrent?
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: you can dual boot, Windows and another OS
<Endafy> torrent to 10.10 please
<IdleOne> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: on the same hard disk
<nOStahl> hey guys I am running ubuntu 10.10 rc, what do I need to do to update to the final version of 10.10
<Xeno__> Instructions please? [aka link XD]
<coz_> makartetsky,  not yes but I have looked into it ... I here it works well
<sebsebseb> !final | nOStahl
<ubottu> nOStahl: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bencc> hebz0rl:  4gb. I'm running ubuntu in vbox
<nOStahl> ty
<sebsebseb> nOStahl: your welcome :)
<frybye> BlueMatt: I did one on the installed 10.10 getting the -mess- on booting .. then I have done another burn with nero on w7 - same results - used same iso though perhaps that is a mess - but unusual cos it was a torrent...
<Stealth_AFK> Anyone know where I can get support got gparted related questions then?
<makartetsky> coz_, i hope too. Do you think it saves also virtual machines installed?
<cntrational> IdleOne: yeah, but which one is the 64-bit install?
<sebsebseb> !ask | Stealth_AFK
<hebz0rl> bencc, if you want to use the hole 4gb of ram you should use the 64bit version
<ubottu> Stealth_AFK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<detrix> is there a howto for after installing ubuntu server, to show how to incorporate the gdm desktop?
<HoboPrimate> hi guys, is it possible to make vmware or virtualbox run a pre-existing windows partition?
<Xeno__> Anyone?
<ZeusCool> sebsebseb >> i have succesfully installed ubuntu 10.04, i've configured the network adapter, i can see my provider (i have ping working, traceroute, and lookup) but firefox and the default chat "ubuntu one" don't connect to the internet, is here a trick or something i must do to make them work?
<Stealth_AFK> sebsebseb, I did ask, nobody knows the answer
<BlueMatt> frybye: yea torrents check the file as it downloads, so I have no idea.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Xeno__> Ty
<Paddy_NI> Hey I am curious to know if any of the maverick goodies such as multi-touch support, indicator-appmenu and unity are being backported to lucid or if there is an updated ppa?
<Xeno__> ^^
<coz_> makartetsky,  well that one I am definitly not sure of... and you have to keep in mind the media you are saving to   I didnt find a way to continue this on 2 dvd's for example
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: good idea to find out how to make a seperate /home by the way, well useually
<matt___> hi all, quick question: once i've jumped out of X with ctrl+alt+f2, how do i jump back into it?
<uLinux> sebsebseb: god damn cant disable osd stuff
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: I mean before installing it
<frybye> BlueMatt: next thing is to see what it does at work tomorrow - watch this space ;=)
<karlo94> http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?p=1030
<Paddy_NI> matt___, ctrl+alt+f7
<sebsebseb> Paddy_NI: maybe ppa's, but probably not for those
<IdleOne> cntrational: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ will have it, you want the Desktop-amd64.iso
<trism> uLinux: just verified that moving the file to org.freedesktop.Notifications.service-disabled and relogging worked to disable it (and moving it back activates it again when a notification occurs)
<TeT> Hi ! Just installer Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook edition on my netbook: When the computer start, it freeze until i mouse the mouse. If i don't do so the computer just hang up and wait ... anyone has an idea of how i can fix that ? thanks ! :)
<Paddy_NI> sebsebseb, :(
<makartetsky> coz_, there should be an option to see expected size of the whole backup
<sebsebseb> Paddy_NI: actsaully I think yes,  there is probably a ppa out there for running Unity on 10.04
<cntrational> IdleOne: oh, okay. thanks
<Paddy_NI> would be nice if even the multitouch was backported to the lts
<Kaspi> hey guys
<mmaksimov> Why would a laptop under ubuntu 10.04 wake up immediately after goind to suspend/hibernate? Where should I look first?
<uLinux> trism: i tried this sudo mv /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Notifications.service.disabled
<nOStahl> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release   is what sudo apt-get update tells me
<Paddy_NI> sebsebseb, I will ask the ayatana guys cheers man
<coz_> makartetsky,   you may be correct...as I said I have looked into it  but last time i tried it failed because the dvd was not big enough
<sebsebseb> TeT: ok so
<uLinux> trism: is that right
<sebsebseb> TeT: I guess  it could be a bad CD, or possibily a Unity issue
<matt___> Paddy_NI: thanks!
<Gigacore> guys, am getting this error while upgrading. "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/main/libs/libsdl1.2/libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio_1.2.14-6ubuntu3_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch"
<uLinux> trism: and sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<trism> uLinux: yes, that should work, then you need to log out, then back in, and notify-osd shouldn't start when a notification occurs
<nOStahl> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release   is what I get when I try to sudo apt-get update
<TeT> sebsebseb: i think i saw things about that bug when the RC was out :/ so i'am more into the Unity issue idea...
<sebsebseb> TeT: which graphics card you got?
<trism> uLinux: shouldn't need to chmod though, dbus won't know to start notify-osd if you rename the service file
<Vanishing> can anyone help me with my mouse issue?
<zaytsev> wtf I can't set bootable flag when editing a partition using the alternate cd?
<sebsebseb> !language |  zaytsev
<ubottu> zaytsev: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zaytsev> I should just press enter on bootable flag, right?
<Vanishing> my mouse does not move in 3d game..yet clicking works..
<Xeno__> Also i was wondering if its possible to set a background in Ubuntu o_O
<sebsebseb> zaytsev: uhmm of course
<TeT> sebsebseb: Mobile Intel® GMA 950
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: uhmm of  course, right click on desktop and set a bit like Windows
<Xeno__> Alright just checking
<Xeno__> ^^
<WXZ> firefox config is all inside .mozilla right?
<sebsebseb> TeT: someone seemd to have been telling me earlier, that there may have been some issue with Intel, but I am not sure exactly
<sebsebseb> TeT: I mean with Unity
<kontagious> sebsebseb: not windows 7 starter
<zaytsev> sebsebseb, it says computing new state and then nothing happens. It shows it as off. I want to set flag on /boot
<DyingDawn> hi
<sebsebseb> zaytsev: I messaged you there by mistake
<sebsebseb> DyingDawn: hi
<TeT> sebsebseb: Hopefully i don't really need my netbook now. I think i will wait until things settle down a little after update. Was just wondering if that wasn't a common bug...
<Stealth_AFK> How many different operations should a gparted resize take, its been 19 hours, its going to be 31 when copying has finished, is there any more after that or am I good?
<DyingDawn> is there a way to use the thunderbird notification tool without having to have thunderbird running in the background?
<sebsebseb> TeT: no I think the Unity issues that are there now, will stay there untill 11.04
<sebsebseb> TeT: or most of them anyway
<Stealth_AFK> I am doing it on a netbook or it would not bother me
<magicialord> What's better: notification-daemon or xfce4-notifyd
<TeT> sebsebseb: omg :X
<subone> Any other suggestions for permanently installing Windows XP with Ubuntu installed and no CDROM
<sebsebseb> magicialord: I guess try both, and use what you want
<magicialord> sebsebseb: which one
<Vanishing> anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> TeT: there is a way to run the older 10.04 netbook look in 10.10, but I don't know the details about that
<TeT> sebsebseb: Maybe a custom fix at least :/
<sebsebseb> TeT: well may be that for some issues sure
<detrix> how do I find out whats new/changed in 10.10
<kontagious> subone: try booting from usb
<sebsebseb> !notes | detrix
<ubottu> detrix: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<nOStahl> man I love gnome-shell
<subone> kontagious, i can...
<subone> kontagious, what do i do with the usb?
<sebsebseb> n0cturnal: indeed its pretty awesome really :)
<Gigacore> guys, am getting this error while upgrading. "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/pool/main/libs/libsdl1.2/libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio_1.2.14-6ubuntu3_i386.deb Hash Sum mismatch"
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: what hardware are you using - a drowned hamster might take 19 hours - a legacy 286 from 8 years ago would do it in 2 hours if it runs at all...
<magicialord> nOStahl: what you running it on
<sebsebseb> nOStahl: above ^
<kontagious> subone: im not sure with windows but ubuntu 10.10 usb installer is broke
<Kaspi> Is there any possibility to switch off that user protection or screen saver or whatever it is when the screen darkens and requires a password after few activity?
<BlueMatt> Gigacore: try re-downloading/reburning
<sebsebseb> Kaspi: yep in the screensaver settings
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, its a netbook
<Wavesonics> ow are the 10.10 upgrades going? all smooth? or some problems ppl are seeing?
<prower> !torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<detrix> sebsebseb, thanks
<subone> What about if i install Windows XP to a VM and then copy the files over to the real partition. Then somehow make it bootable...
<Stealth_AFK> SO yeah, its slow, but I am wondering how long it should take on average to resize about 1tb
<amonra> Is enlighment better then gnome?
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: ok but 19 hours is off the top if I am not mistaken...
<stanley_robertso> Wavesonics, i have installed 10.10 ubuntu desktop . however.. when trying to install GuestAddons [ iam using ubuntu on vmware server ] .. the server is crashing.. not sure of the reason/fix
<sebsebseb> detrix: ok your welcome :),  however not that much difference for the destkop version from 10.04
<magicialord> amonra: openbox
<taiyal> I just installed Win7 and clobbered my MBR and now I need to reinstall GRUB to get dual-boot back. However, the only Ubuntu Live CD I have kicking around is for i386. Can I install it from there and have a 32-bit bootloader run on a 64-bit system to boot into 2 64-bit OSes?
<kontagious> subone: i think you might have issues with the hardware not working if you do that.
<Kaspi> sebsebseb: cool! I swore I was looking for it there, I wonder why I didnt see the option :-/
<erUSUL> amonra: different; and is not complete desktop envoirment only a window manager
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, its took 8 hours to read it or whatever, now its taking 20 hours to copy it. Is that the only operations it needs to do to resize it or are there more
<sebsebseb> taiyal: well this is why peopole say have Windows isntalled first before doing another OS
<amonra> ok
<detrix> sebsebseb, I thought that the gnome 3 was going to be in this release...but I guess not
<subone> kontagious, what? why? on a seperate partition?
<sebsebseb> taiyal: and you can probably use the other CD to do it
<sebsebseb> detrix: nope
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: are you saying you have a netbook with 1tb installed...?
<Stealth_AFK> No frybye, this is on a external harddrive
<sebsebseb> detrix: it was going to be released in September, but  then delayed again untill March next year, was giong to be April 2010,  also  10.10 was never giong to use it
<kontagious> subone: im not sure to be honest. what youre trying to do is above my knowledge. did you manage to get both os's bootable by usb?
<sebsebseb> detrix: I hope it becomes default for 11.04 though and with the new Gnome Shell look :)
<TeT> sebsebseb: Now that i think i downloaded the iso on something like "releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/" but the iso was last modified on 7th of october. Could it be that i just downloaded a previous version and not the final one ?
<Kaspi> a messy ubuntu day right? :)
<subone> kontagious, i dont know how to get Windows XP bootable from USB from within USB, all the tutorials use Windows applications to do it
<sebsebseb> detrix: might not be so simple for them though, becuase of  down stream Gnome patches/changes they have been doing,  I mean the indicator applets  sound menus  social features and what not,  so will be interesting to find out  what wil happen :)  nearly time for that as well
<TeT> sebsebseb: filename wasn't mentionning RC or anything
<Wavesonics> I think I'll wait a week or so befor upgrading my work machine :P
<detrix> sebsebseb, I have tried the alpha.  not so sure I really like it....yet
<IdleOne> TeT: that is the correct version
<sebsebseb> detrix: of Gnome Shell?
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, basically, I want to know how many different stages are involved in a partitioning of a HDD
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: perhaps sbdy else can give you a more knowedgable answer I just seem to assume that more than an hour or two to resize parts is unusual at least...
<IdleOne> TeT: you downloaded the server iso correct?
<mmaksimov> Why would a laptop under ubuntu 10.04 wake up immediately after goind all the way to suspend/hibernate? Where should I look first?
<TeT> IdleOne: Netbook edition iso
<sebsebseb> TeT: you can check which ISO you have if you still got it, plus check that its a good download, great idea
<detrix> yes
<detrix> sebsebseb, yes
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  TeT
<ubottu> TeT: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, Yeah I thought that
<sebsebseb> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: gparted does it all anyhow - and in my experiance far quicker than you are talking about...
<sebsebseb> detrix: not sure which one 10.10 has, but I guess its not the latest, since one came out recently
<kontagious> subone: have you looked into a drive snapshot at all
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, I can wait, I just want a estimate of how many operations gparted has to do
<Vanishing> how can i solve mouse not moving in 3d game problem?
<mipo> i don't get my nvidia gts 8800 working - no driver is working ...anyone an idea?
<fasta> mipo, PEBKAC is my idea.
<subone> kontagious, no, where can i get one?
<Taluk> At one point I dual booted between Vista and Ubuntu 9.04 and I messed up my mbr now I've fixed it and now I've got windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10. But I don't think I ever fully fixed it. When I restart my computer just shows the computer brand logo and never goes on to grup like it's supposed to. To use my computer I have to cut the power and plug it back in then turn it on. What could the problem ber?
<TeT> sebsebseb: Yeah but on the ftp i browsed there wasn't any md5 or sha1 given so i don't really know on what i can compare :/ but let me see that documentation
<kontagious> subone: different companies make programs that will do them. you have to have a working installation to be able to make a snapshot (im pretty sure)
<sebsebseb> TeT: 9.04 also used the old version of Grub thats better really for many of us
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: for me it has always been so quick that I gave your question no consideration...
<sebsebseb> TeT: 9.10+ use Grub 2
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, fair enough
<frybye> sorry...
<kontagious> subone: other than that im out of ideas. sorry man. im sure someone around here knows more than i do
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, is there anyway I can backup data from the HDD, cancle the operation, and format the HDD to get it working again?
<Stealth_AFK> Becauser I only got 1 file on there I need
<fasta> mipo, to see actually what is going on, start your machine in the non-graphical environment make sure that lsmod|grep nvidia is empty and then do modprobe nvidia
<TeT> sebsebseb: ?? I don't think your speaking to me there :)
<difict> hey does anyone know a keyboard shortcut to switch between panes on nautilus (F3 for bringing up the extra pane)
<sebsebseb> TeT: I just gave the liniks about checking ISO yeah
<Vanishing> exit
<fasta> mipo, then look at the output of the dmesg command.
<joebodo> Do I have to use "sudo update-manager -d" in order to upgrade to 10.10 ?
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: wrong way round pal - backups are made -before- messing with gparted...?
<fasta> mipo, you shoud see something about the nvidia driver then.
<check3r> how to change the gui font in kate?
<fasta> mipo, if there are no errors, you could try to start your graphical environment.
<Stealth_AFK> lol frybye, good point, its just 1 file on my external I forgot to back up
<Stealth_AFK> ahh well, looks like I am going to have to wait
<sebsebseb> TeT: Grub person left, ah well
 * kontagious slaps ZykoticK9 around a bit with a large trout
<joebodo> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<fasta> mipo, I am pretty sure that piece of hardware works, since thousands of people use it every day.
<sebsebseb> TeT: and after my message that was meant to go to them
<DexterLB> is it just me or pidgin wont connect to gtalk?
<TeT> sebsebseb: there isn't the 10.10 hashes on the link you gave me :'(
<sebsebseb> TeT: get on to them from here then http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, could it be a problem with my external HDD? Its brand new, and copys files at about 2.4MB a second, not sure if thats a normal speed for a HDD or not
<mipo> fasta: okay thanks, i try it (again)
<TeT> sebsebseb: Ah yes that's here i downloaded the iso. Let me check the hashes :) Thanks
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: hmmm is it running at usb1 speed...?
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, its USB 2
<uLinux> trism: still couldnt get it work
<Stealth_AFK> It took it about a hour to copy 40gb worth of files to it, and gparted is taking about the same speed to do the operations
<hebz0rl> 250!°
<frybye> yeah - the netbook and the disk - should be at usb2 but it sounds like it is in fact connection at the legacy speed...
<tuttifrutti> Hiya folks. I just recently installed Lucid...now, how do I force the installation to  boot into console mode?
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: disable gdm
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, I used it with a different computer and got the same speed
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: that will stop X from loading
<mipo> ps -A
<Cordell> ubuntu 10.10 live review at http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/?p=1030
<Stealth_AFK> So what you are saying is it could be the HDD's fault?
<ZykoticK9> subone, kontagious i'm the wrong person for Windows partition/bootable issues ;)  good luck subone.
<ikonia> Cordell: please keep that out of this channel
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: Something like "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove"?
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: does it need a propriatory driver installed - a few external hd-s do it that way...?
<trism> uLinux: is notify-osd still running? perhaps: killall notify-osd;
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: not remove, but disable seems better to me
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, its a WD, Came with no software CD's
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: OK. No runlevels used under Ubuntu?
<Stealth_AFK> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/b002e7hevu/geizhals07-21/ref=nosim?m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: not sure what would be causing it - but sounds like ti si running far to slow...
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: nope, long gone
<difict>  hey does anyone know a keyboard shortcut to switch between panes on nautilus (F3 for bringing up the extra pane) ???
<uLinux> trism: "there's still one tooltip setting that can't be turned off yet. it's the metacity decorator bar tooltip. it's the one that tells you what the X in the titlebar does for those of us that can't remember that it closes the window."
<frybye> try it on another usb port???
<Stealth_AFK> YEah frybye, looking at the reviews I think that this HDD is faulty
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: I've been away for a while :) Why no more - they seemed rather handy?
<mipo> fasta: Problem was, that nouveau was running - i killed it and installed the driver then
<uLinux> trism: maybe it's that
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: take it back pal!!
<TeT> difict: Maybe CTRL+Right or Left ? or something like that
<Paddy_NI> would anyone know the name of the multi-touch package that comes in maverick as it is shown in synaptic?
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: I'm not a fan personally, byt ubuntu likes event driven rather than run level driven init
<Paddy_NI> trying to find a possible ppa
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, I have got to do the partition first, and I got it from amazon. What would you suggest in terms of the partitoning?
<trism> uLinux: yeah, perhaps notify-osd isn't your problem, because it has nothing to do with tooltips
<Xeno__> is 24 GB enough for Ubuntu?
<uLinux> trism: also disabled tooltips from gconf-editor
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: OK. Well, thx for the help! Have a nice day.
<frybye> if the hd is defective then nothing...!
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: depends
<dan___> are the ubuntu servers okay? the updater has been acting weirdly all day and i cant upgrade to 10.10
<difict> TeT: na, already tried that, doesn't work
<detrix> I am not getting he volume control icon in the applet systray.  How do I get it back?
<Xeno__> What do you mean
<D4CH> Im using the Ubuntu Notebook Remix, will the 10.10 update come later for me? Because the update manager is empty (just refreshed) and I'm still running 10.04
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, but the problem is it works fine, its just got amazingly slow speeds compared to what it should have
<ikonia> !upstart > tuttifrutti
<ubottu> tuttifrutti, please see my private message
<erUSUL> dan___: overloaded; wait a few days
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: personally I would do like 10GB and big seperate /home :)
<dan___> erUSUL: will do, thanks
<Xeno__> what do you mean by /home?
<jg47hm> guys how to download and install (jre java)
<Xeno__> Honestly
<Xeno__> Im cluelesss
<Xeno__> Im an extreme noob xD
<erUSUL> !java | jg47hm
<ubottu> jg47hm: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<sebsebseb> !home | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<joebodo> erUSUL, why the need to wait ? can i just do update-manager -d ?
<pinnen> I have booted 10.04 live cd now, but it want me to login with username and password? I have tried login in blank, what should I do?
<tuttifrutti> ikonia: Right, thanks again. Things have changed ;)
<uLinux> trism: "Disabling tooltips from gconf-editor removes the tooltips from the top menu and menu entries, but on the bottom panel for example, the tooltips remain for all its elements."
<ikonia> tuttifrutti: they have
<pinnen> is there a default password or something?
<Xeno__> lol the only thing i want to do is install Ubuntu *shrugs*
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: ok so you know C and D in Windows right?
<Xeno__> im new
<Xeno__> Ya o_O
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: ok go with the guided install I guess then
<Stealth_AFK> frybye, I think I am going to let it finish the partitioning then take it back to the shop
<gfyhser> hi
<D4CH> Im using the Ubuntu Notebook Remix, will the 10.10 update come later for me? Because the update manager is empty (just refreshed) and I'm still running 10.04
<joebodo> If I do "update-manager -d" will that upgrade me to the RC or the final ?
<frybye> Stealth_AFK: back to the "amazon" shop?
<Xeno__> tahnks for the help though seb ^^
<Stealth_AFK> lol frybye, pretty much
<Xeno__> thanks*
<cupis> D4CH, no it will be out now, but you will need to tell it to update away from the LTS release
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: setting up a seperate /home can be useful, but is also a bit more of an advanced thing to do.   ,but basically home would be like D in Windows,  except would make re installing easier, can be useful, but isn't really needed a lot of the time
<Stealth_AFK> I got another few days worth of partitioning to do first I think tho frybye unfortunatly
<D4CH> oh
<cupis> joebodo, final
<joebodo> cupis, thx
<cupis> D4CH, run update-manager and change the settings to allow Normal releases (not just LTS), then run update-manager -c
<D4CH> cupis: how do I do that?
<Xeno__> i see
<sebsebseb> Xeno__: having a seperate I mean.  by default Ubuntu puts it in /  so think C
<Xeno__> brb ^^
<cupis> D4CH, ^
<D4CH> Ill try, thanks
<detrix> I have installed the server edition on my desktop, but want to also have the gdm/gnome login.  is there a howto to install the gdm/gnome desktop now that I have the server edition installed?
<detrix> Or is there an easy sudo apt-get install ???
<frybye> anyhow never mind - I am off here now - have fun...congratulate you on your approach as a customer - perhaps if you buy a bmw you will also say - it is basically just fine - flat out does about 25mph.... heheh bye now...
<trism> uLinux: perhaps try a gtk fix, add: gtk-enable-tooltips = 0 to ~/.gtkrc-2.0 , seems to work here (after relogging)
<Xeno__> Lol i have adrenaline rushing through me -- i have recovery discs so TECHNICALLY i wont REALLY lose windows
<D4CH> Whats the point of LTS? I can always go here and get support?
<cupis> detrix, install ubuntu-desktop package
<lorenzosu_> Hi all. How can I tell ubuntu to use a ppa for only one single package?
<anygivenname> the ddclient service is running on my machine but there is one specific location whereby when I connect from, it changes the IP on the dyndns.org & accordingly makes the connection impossible......does anyone know why ?
<sebsebseb> !lts | D4CH
<ubottu> D4CH: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<trism> uLinux: although at this point, I'm not really sure what you're trying to do, because I thought you were trying to disable notifications
<sebsebseb> D4CH: support as in security updates
<detrix> cupis: thanx
<D4CH> aha
<sebsebseb> D4CH: sometimes other kinds of updates as well
<cupis> detrix, or try just gdm and gnome-desktop and see if you gives you what you want
<uLinux> trism: notifications and tooltips ;)
<sebsebseb> D4CH: a standard release such as 10.10 is only supported 18 months
<infid> i have a file foo.pl that's 755, but when i symlink it with 'ln -s ../foo.pl' the symlink has 777 permissions. why is this?
<D4CH> sebsebseb: But if I just keep updating to the newest each time, then thats no problem for me. I dont need LTS then?
<sebsebseb> D4CH: and when a release goes end of life,  you can't just get support for it in here anymore either
<sebsebseb> D4CH: also with an LTS
<sebsebseb> D4CH: if you stay on a LTS, you can skip the versions in between, since an LTS can be directly upgraded to the next LTS
<joebodo> cupis I had LTS upgrade setting in update-manager (for some odd reason), changing that and refreshing now shows the upgrade button
<D4CH> Hmm
<sebsebseb> D4CH: if you do updates, and have a version in betwee, you have to do all the versions in between, untill you have a LTS
<sebsebseb> D4CH: also LTS's apparnetly get a bit more stable as well, when time goes on, because of the point .releases for example  10.04 is already on its 10.04.1
<shadaloo> hi how can i change my @ubuntu hostname
<AbhiJit> !hostname | shadaloo
<ubottu> shadaloo: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<shadaloo> to my own string
<uLinux> just found a bug? go to nautilus, right click, new folder, select, f2 remate it and make hidden folder, press enter and try to open the folder. doesnt work..
<sebsebseb> D4CH: 8.04 the previous  LTS is on 8.04.4  now and yep still supported
<stodertoad> anyone know about dumphd
<D4CH> sebsebseb: Thank you. I'll upgrade to 10.10 then :)
<uLinux> *rename
<shadaloo> AbhiJit: cheers
<techbreak> can anybody tell me whats this problem.... i got it while installing ubuntu 10.10 from usb... "peter anvin unknown keyword in configuration file"
<anygivenname> the ddclient service is running on my machine but there is one specific location whereby when I connect from, it changes the IP on the dyndns.org & accordingly makes the connection impossible......does anyone know why ?
<sebsebseb> D4CH: well 10.10 doesn't really offer that much advantage over 10.04 for the desktop version, from what I have seen, but sure if you want it, well ok then, but never really isn't always better
<D4CH> sebsebseb: It's a notebook, I can just format if something goes wrong
<erUSUL> techbreak: peter anvin is the author of syslinux. syslinux is a bootloader used to run iso's from usb sticks
<sebsebseb> D4CH: ok
<magicialord> 10.10 offers under-the-hood changes
<ubuntulinux> is there any way the gconf-sanity-check failure of bootup (before login) gets fixed. the other problem is the pm-gtk module failure.
<sebsebseb> magicialord: yeah, but nothing major
<sebsebseb> magicialord: compared to 10.04
<shadaloo> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<techbreak> erUSUL, now what should i do,.. cant install...
<fasta> Xeno__,  my usr dir alone is 10GB.
<shadaloo> why is hostname saying unable to resolve
<magicialord> sebsebseb: i still prefer 9.10
<shadaloo> nm
<shadaloo> peace
<fasta> Xeno, I always use 30GB for everything which is not $HOME.
<lorenzosu_> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<sebsebseb> magicialord: well I still prefer 8.10, but haven't used that for quite a while, also that release went end of life on April 30th 2010
<techbreak> cant install ubuntu 10.10.. help help help
<erUSUL> techbreak: dunno; not the first one with that problem ... you used the usb-creator of lucid?
<magicialord> so what
<nsahoo> hi guys, I am having some trouble booting after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10. it was saying something to the effect that can't find the disk or something. but, it booted fine when I chose 2.6.32-25-generic kernel in the grub menu. So, is it recommended that I use the old kernel? Or is there a way to make it boot with 2.6.35-22-generic kernel?
<techbreak> erUSUL, yeah..
<difict> damn i give up :/ i tried all combinations that might have been possible. screw it, i'd rather just use the mouse!
<sebsebseb> magicialord: also the current best release in my opinion that is still supported, 9.04,  doesn't have that much longer now, and it will go end of life as well
<ubuntulinux> the gconf-sanity-check failure however allows the root login if done from a gdm login manager; but with kdm login manager the root login is also disallowed, plus the fact that even the safe mode bootup fails;
<anygivenname> i am buying a new PC....do I copy the whole HDD to the new HDD or do I need to do anything more ?
<ugliefrog> I had to delete my partitions and start from scratch to get into install
<magicialord> sebsebseb: 9.04 sucked for me. ok
<erUSUL> techbreak: then we can declare that is broken... you may try with unetbootin
<noob-tux--> this is getting weird.....i still got the same problem....making me nuts here.... gpg error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu archive automatic signing key // W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/release   :((((
<sebsebseb> magicialord: 8.04 is quite nice, and thats got untill April next year, on desktop
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, you should take a look at clonezilla
<techbreak> erUSUL, i hae maveric in another laptop.. can i make bootable from there n use it?
<anygivenname> where is clonezilla ?
<magicialord> sebsebseb: bad intel drivers and crashes
<erUSUL> techbreak: maybe usb-creator of maverick works well
<sebsebseb> magicialord: ah yes the 9.04 Intel issue
<erUSUL> techbreak: as i said other people reported the problem you are seeing
<WXZ> I'm having a lottttttttttt of problems :(
<uLinux> trism: that trick works
<sebsebseb> !details | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Paddy_NI> anygivenname, http://clonezilla.org/
<ubuntulinux> so the problem seems to be with gconf (and not gnome, kde, xfce or gdm, kdm, xfce); on the other hand the failure of safe-mode as well as the pm-gtk are among the other issues.
<techbreak> erUSUL, well let me try this one too.. (the other one with marveric is upgraded one, not fresh installed)
<WXZ> I was copying virtual box in nautilus, and it didn't copy all the way
<Ose> Okay, so the installer is not as intuitive as it used to be. Previously i've been able to install 10.04 alongside vista, now I can't seem to figure out how to install 10.10 alongside win7. I gest "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu.", but it's not obvious where said menu is located
<WXZ> so a file was split
<WXZ> and I don't know what to do now
<noob-tux--> this is getting weird.....i still got the same problem....making me nuts here.... gpg error: http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Release: invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu archive automatic signing key // W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/release   :((((
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: right ok
<dengaku_sco> is Ubuntu known for making Flash slow o having problems with it?
<dengaku_sco> or*
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: so we want software sources, which has to be accessed in another way in 10.10 from before :(
<WXZ> dengaku_sco: seems like it
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: or still through synaptic :)
<ubuntulinux> the main problem is gconf-sanity-check, then failure of safe-mode bootup and the pm-gtk module.
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: synaptic or software centre
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: used to be in the  menu
<WXZ> ok, simpler problem
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: i dont get it bro... :(
<dengaku_sco> is it known to make the internet slow too?
<joebodo> sebsebseb, you can reenable the menu option
<WXZ> dengaku_sco: no
<WXZ> what's the folder for cronjobs?
<Noble> I accidently hid my menubar and everything but the file view in nautilus, how can I get it back? :(
<dengaku_sco> ah
<WXZ> or jobs that you set up in gnome-scheduler
<erUSUL> !cron > WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> joebodo: oh yeah I think I read something about that actsaully, but don't have the link on me now,  and I won't be having 10.10 on here for that long anyway, plus now I am on Lubuntu :D
<ubuntulinux> i'm using ubuntu9.10 and plan to change when gnome3 is incorporated into ubuntu11.04
<sebsebseb> ubuntulinux: nice idea, however
<sebsebseb> ubuntulinux: I have this feeling that 11.04 may not be using the  new look, because of their Gnome patches
<ikonia> ubuntulinux: well, 11.04 hasn't even be spec'd yet, so no point discussing it
<noob-tux--> sebsebseb: how can i update the repos? i got this message not updated.... and still got the error :(
<ubuntulinux> i still prefer gnome desktop
<anygivenname> does anyone know about dyndns ?
<IdleOne> Software sources can also be accessed from Update Manager  and clicking on Settings in the bottom left corner
<sebsebseb> ubuntulinux: Ubuntu Developer Summit is at the end of this month, and then people, will know the plans for 11.04
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: so you want software sources
<sebsebseb> noob-tux--: and then I think its just remove the thing  that is giving the message
<noob-tux--> how can i remove this bro?
<Siph0n> join #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> noob-tux--: what is the error you are getting?
<IdleOne> Siph0n: +1 is closed for now.
<himanshu> yes
<Siph0n> IdleOne, thanks... I forgot the / , and just saw the title here.
<ChiVampir> Anyone else with problems with compiz-fusion-plugins-extra after doing a fresh install into Ubuntu 10.10?
<Kendalja> hello
<ChiVampir> Hi :)
<Kendalja> I see that 10.10 was released. How can I update my 10.04?
<Kendalja> do i need to dl the cd?
<ubuntulinux> what fails me to understand is: although gnome, xfce, lxde, icewm, e17, etc all are gtk based, none of the others are affected.
<sebsebseb> Kendalja: no
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Kendalja
<ubottu> Kendalja: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<anygivenname> does anyone know about dyndns ?
<erUSUL> ubuntulinux: e17 is not gtk based not sure about icewm
<rizzuh> Maverick's installer is SO DAMN AWESOME. Good job!
<monkey_d_luffy> I'm getting a weird charset problem in a chroot'ed system that I kexec'ed into.   It is especially noticeable in ncurses programs like aptitude.   1 pic > 1000 words, so: http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-AE48_4CB1F6F6.jpg
<sebsebseb> rlankfo: yeah other distros should make an installer, where partitioning is one of the first things as well :)
<Dr_Willis> e17 uses the 'elf' libs.. and icewm - hhas a gnome variant.. but i dont think it uses gtk
<monkey_d_luffy> My locales are configured to en_US.UTF-8   and  I have choosen my keyboard layout with  kbd-config.   What is the problem?
<batpepo> ubuntu 10.10  is great. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> rlankfo wrong one.   rizzuh see above :)
<rizzuh> sebsebseb, heh.
<jatt> it's worth to upgrade to 10.10?
<rizzuh> YES
<sebsebseb> jatt: depends
<rizzuh> Does Maverick's installer set up LVM when using the full disk?
<Kendalja> I ran update manager but it doesnt show 10.10
<rizzuh> jatt, for production servers you might want to stick for 10.04.
<tedje> new release 10.10 :-)
<rizzuh> Kendalja, enable updating to normal releases in software sources.
<tedje> is upgrading my server
<mobasher> how do i get my mouse to scroll to work to goto different workspaces ??
<ganeshran> I am looking for driver for broadcom card
<ganeshran> hi do you have a document for list of linux drivers of common wireless cards?S
<rooks> how to install Radiance theme from 10.04 on 10.10 ? the new bright theme just is ugly
<Aemaeth> mobasher, you can use the compiz settings manager to do that if you're in compiz
<ter0> maverick is awesome
<Kendalja> rizzuh: where is that option?
<IdleOne> Kendalja: go to System > Administration > Software Sources > click on the updates tab and at the bottom change it to normal releases. then close and reload.
<Aemaeth> ter0, i'm really excited :3
<rizzuh> Kendalja, update settings.
<AbhiJit> ganeshran, see on tldp.org if they have a doc
<mobasher> Aemaeth=>> is it System ->Preferences -> appearence ?
<rizzuh> Kendalja, I don't have Ubuntu running ATM so I can't tell you exactly.
<Aemaeth> mobasher, well, if you install "Compiz Fusion Icon" then it will make it easier for you to change compiz settings
<chrissharp123> Kendalja: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Kendalja> got it
<ChiVampir> So no one had problems with  compiz-fusion-plugins-extra problems? Can't seem to get the effects to work in Ubuntu 10.10 :(
<Kendalja> thanks all!
<webPragmatist> whats the mount equivalent to "none rw,bind 0 0" in fstab
<webPragmatist> mount --bind -o rw ?
<webPragmatist> mount -o bind rw ?
<ter0> can't wait for Natty Narwhal
<ubuntulinux> is the wm desktop based on wx; it was mentioned that wm uses the wing3d vector graphics; wx has been stated to prefer either win32, carbon, gtk or wxuniversal (probably of wing3d).
<Aemaeth> mobasher, and then it's a matter of finding the correct bindings for changing workspaces
<ganeshran> AbhiJit: thanks. I will check it. Anyone know what the driver is for Broadcom BCM4312 wlan card
<WXZ> erUSUL: that didn't help
<WXZ> erUSUL: and the second link is broken
<AbhiJit> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AbhiJit> ganeshran, ^^
<mobasher> Aemaeth=>> yea i'm trying to play with compiz now..lol
<erUSUL> ganeshran: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<erUSUL> ganeshran: when finished reboot
<WXZ> erUSUL: those links don't tell you where cronjobs are kept, they say "from the home directory"
<WXZ> but don't actually specify which *part* of the home directory
<ssn> hi guys
<devildante> hey everyone
<Aemaeth> mobasher, good, there are some great window navigating setups you can make, i have mine set so when i left click the top of my screen, the desktop sphere comes up, if i right click it shows me all my workspaces in expo
<ganeshran> thanks . I will note it down this time. My Ubuntu installation got corrupted and I am installing everything again :(
<dreamtheater> Is there a central config tool in ubuntu?
<ganeshran> erUSUL: it says couldnt find package
<ssn> is there a good howto on getting openvpn working on the command line (client side)
<WXZ> dreamtheater: what do you mean?
<Aemaeth> mobasher, also, i have "Shift Switcher" set so if i left click on the taskbar, it will cycle through programs on that workspace, right clicking is for ALL programs
<devildante> my broadcom card doesn't work OOTB. I think it's because the proprietary drivers are not installed by default. Any tips?
<ubuntulinux> installed lazarus and customized it for gtk2-beta instead of the existing gtk1. downloaded and overwrote the gtk2forpascal and gtkpas in the fpcsrc;
<dreamtheater> WXZ: Some (graphical) tool to configure network, sound, printer, users etc.
<WXZ> system > preferences
<erUSUL> ganeshran: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<ganeshran> devildante: whats your card number,  use lspsci to find out
<WXZ> dreamtheater: System > Preferences
<dreamtheater> WXZ: I don't have ubuntu installed, I'm just thinking about switching (from openSUSE, which has yast a central tool which does all this stuff).
<WXZ> it's not a "central tool"
<of2vil> hello, i have installed ubuntu 10.10 and it detects my rt2870 usb stick and it works fine besides that it is always asking for my wpa passphrase and cant connect to my router? any ideas?
<WXZ> it's a set of graphical user interfaces
<WXZ> there's one for your network connections, one for your sound
<dreamtheater> Ok, so it's several utilities.
<devildante> ganeshran: I'm on OSX right now, sorry :( I'm on a MacBookPro7,1, btw
<ubuntulinux> installed lazarus and customized it for gtk2-beta instead of the existing gtk1. downloaded and overwrote the gtk2forpascal, gtkpas and wxfp in the fpcsrc's packages; can now use gtk2forpascal; wxfp depends on both gtk2 and gtk1 and thus cannot be used;
<dreamtheater> Reachable from the menu.
<WXZ> yes dreamth
<dreamtheater> I see.
<WXZ> that would be very cluttered if it was all in one GUI :s
<devildante> ganeshran: I just want to see if I have to download anything like a package, then reboot and see if it works`
<ganeshran> erUSUL: It again says not found. do i need to add any alternate sources?
<ganeshran> devildante: i am also trying to solve the same problem. i have bcm4312
<devildante> ah
<dreamtheater> Ah, well in opensuse, it's just one central place which opens several submodules.
<erUSUL> ganeshran: multiverse?
<noob-tux--> just a piece of advise..... if u're fanatic of using docks.....don't over-do the docks...cause it makes ur system slow... search conky..it's fun
<dreamtheater> Kind of lika a dedicated menu.
<erUSUL> ganeshran: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<ganeshran> erUSUL: I did get you
<ganeshran> erusul told me b43-fwcutter
<ganeshran> i am on ubuntu 10.04. and its an old install
<noob-tux--> ganeshran: i got the same driver! it's not yet supported! :) u can't do anything
<ubuntulinux> i've got no replies for my queries
<erUSUL> ganeshran: then b43-fwcutter should be aviable
<devildante> erUSUL: tried to install b42-fwcutter from CD, but didn't work :(
<ganeshran> erUSUL: It says package not found :(
<ganeshran> erUSUL: i will try again.
<erUSUL> devildante: b43 not b42
<noob-tux--> ganeshran: if u got 10.04...u can download windows manager drirver
<devildante> erUSUL: yes, typo, sorry
<noob-tux--> if u want ur wireless to work only
<devildante> erUSUL: so I installed b43-fwcutter, but it doesn't do anything :(
<erUSUL> devildante: for it to work you have to be connected to internet by wired or any other mean
<FrankFurter> hello, is there any reason to fresh install the released version if I have the release candidate?
<noob-tux--> ganeshran: if u're using it for airodump-ng thingy....sorry to tell u it's not yet supported!
<erUSUL> !final | FrankFurter
<ubottu> FrankFurter: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<devildante> erUSUL: to install the package or to let the program do its job?
<ganeshran> noob-tux--: not sure what that is.
<FrankFurter> erUSUL: thanks
<erUSUL> devildante: to let the program do its job during install
<ganeshran> noob-tux--: my wireless was working but during the upgrade ubuntu got corrupted and i am reinstalling it
<devildante> erUSUL: ah.. thanks :)
<devildante> brb rebooting now
<ganeshran> someone on chat told me the name of the driver last time
<Lichte> I just tried the 'update-manager -d' option and the release notes say this is the RC.........is that just an error ??
<noob-tux--> ganeshran: windows wireless driver try for ur broadcom 4312
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<noob-tux--> brb...toilet mode
<mobasher> Aemaeth=>> doesn't seem like the appearnce issue ..seems like the mouse issue...still can't scroll thru the workspaces
<amrykid> hi all, ubuntu detected my wireless card on the livecd, but now after i installed it, it does not detect it anymore
<nsahoo> hi guys. trying to upgrade grub to grub-pc. however, I don't think it upgraded correctly. there is no grub.cfg directory
<nsahoo> any help?>
<Aemaeth> mobasher, sometimes you have to settle for "mouse wheel in this Area of the screen" in the settings, like bottom of the screen, so other programs don't think you're talking to it
<mobasher> Aemaeth=>> i can scroll in chrome browser and all..but just not at workspace..so just confuesed
<pelmen> guys, stupid question, how do i do dist-upgrade over ssh ?
<Aemaeth> mobasher, right, so consider making it like, ctrl+scroll maybe?
<ganeshran> ok i installed it from the website and its getting installed
<nsahoo> any thoughts on grub2
<nsahoo> ?
<Aemaeth> pelmen, like to a server?
<ganeshran> i dont know why but the terminal isnt able to find any packages at all :?
<pelmen> yep
<pelmen> well it's more a htpc
<pelmen> i mean media server
<Aemaeth> pelmen, i think it's sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SuperLag> How do you move the panel with the divider on it? it's the one the networking panel on it. I know *how* to move panels... but I can't find the right spot to click on that one, and it's driving me CRAZY
<pelmen> Aemaeth: keeps telling me 0 packages
<Zliq_mishokk> Hey, Guys do you know who's the official irc channel of wikipedia?
<sebsebseb> Zliq_mishokk: #wikipedia ?
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<Zliq_mishokk> thanks
<Kurdistan> what is the name of defualt screenshot apps in ubuntu?
<trism> Kurdistan: gnome-screenshot
<Monotoko> thought they were adding the "new special feature" to the right of the top bars this time around?
<Kurdistan> trism thx
<bloodsurer> heyho
<owen1> is xubuntu 10.10 available?
<uLinux> hello
<detrix> Hi I just installed the server edition of ubuntu, I now need to set up the interface eth0.  need some guidance here.
<sebsebseb> !isitout | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: Yes!
<Aemaeth> is xubuntu even like...associated with ubuntu anymore?
<sebsebseb> detrix: #ubuntu-server
<magnetron> !xubuntu | Aemaeth
<ubottu> Aemaeth: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<nsahoo> how do I configure grub-pc
<nsahoo> ?
 * Monotoko can't join #ubuntu+1 anymore :(
<detrix> sebsebseb, oh. ok.
<dku> Gwibber is COMPLETELY not working for me. Twitter or Facebook. It's just bad...
<magnetron> Monotoko: banned?
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: yep
<uLinux> right now im using wireless and have one ethernet connection 2 other pc via lan... but i can't configure the ip for this connection. solution?
<bloodsurer> i've got a problem with my webcam and flash which requires cam access. with cheese my cam works fine, but the flash vids simply don't show any image. any idea's what to do? (ubuntu 10.10 and logitech quickcam)
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: invite only for now
<owen1> where is the xubuntu iso?
<Monotoko> sebsebseb, when are they opening up again?
<ehsan> hi my friends...
<sebsebseb> Monotoko: probably towards the end of this month, since thats when Ubuntu Developer Summit is
<owen1> Aemaeth: great question
<ZeusCool> anyone has trouble getting ubuntu one and firefox connecting to internet?
<owen1> Aemaeth: i don't see a link to xubuntu from ubuntu's site
<TSlackM> hi, anybody have some lirc experience?, i have a problem with lirc not creating lirc0, using imon lcd, with lirc 0.8.7pre 3, ubuntu 10.10
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<Monotoko> sebsebseb, ahhh fair do's
<rjg_> i can't seem to change my docky theme - what do I do now?
<nsahoo> grub2 is loaded with issues
<RRU_Sciguy> uLinux: ive got the same setup, and CANNOT get the lan only comp to connect...wait.....with the 10.10 disk in, it does 0.o upgrading desktop.....
<Aemaeth> i use xubuntu on a slower system, but i figured they had thrown it to the wayside a long time ago, the red headed stepchild no one talks about so to speak
<Monotoko> nsahoo, its always been loaded with issues...less issues now thankfully
<infid> how do i give a user sudo permission?
<Monotoko> infid, add them to the admin group
<nsahoo> Monotoko: is there a way to configure it?
<sebsebseb> infid: system > adminisration > users and groups or whatever it is
<sebsebseb> infid: and set it up in there
<owen1> Aemaeth: maybe xubuntu is replaced with the netbook edition?
<sebsebseb> infid: give it admin rights
<Monotoko> nsahoo, to do what?
<sebsebseb> infid: acstaully I think you can right click on the name on the top right, if you got that, and access users and groups
<RRU_Sciguy> owen1: doubt it
<Aemaeth> not quite the same owen1, i was thinking maybe server, just with "text" in the grub
<uLinux> so is it possible to connect 2 pcs via lan, whem im using wireless internet?
<owen1> RRU_Sciguy: is the netbook closer to ubuntu or xubuntu in terms of speed?
<bulletxt> hi, what's the kernel image - virtual meant for? thanks
<Aemaeth> actually to be fair i don't know what the netbook version is like, but i thought it used gnome, and the xfce is pretty slick
<Xeno__> # Select the partition you want to resize and press Enter.
<RRU_Sciguy> owen1: it's really just a difference in GUI
<_raven> how to unpack iso images by command line?
<Xeno__> # Select "Size:", press Enter.
<Xeno__> # Select Yes, press Enter.
<owen1> Aemaeth: i would get the server as well and add xfce or awesome on top of it. i am just scared i will have issues with detecting my hardware.
<erUSUL> bulletxt: to run in a virtual machine?
<Xeno__> # Type in a new size in Gigabytes for your partition, it's recommended you free up AT LEAST 10 GB of free space for your Ubuntu install. Press Enter when happy with your changes. It may take some time to apply the changes.
<FloodBot1> Xeno__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RRU_Sciguy> here's the link to xubuntu: http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Xeno__> Sorry bout that
<Gandalf84> hi
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<nsahoo> Monotoko: umm .. to work, I just upgraded from grub to grub2, but, it's not configured. I am afraid it'll not reboot
<Monotoko> Aemaeth, I was using the netbook version during beta...its just ubuntu with a dock
<Xeno__> Anyways, i can set it to only use 10 gigs?
<Gandalf84> how can i boot from a USB using grub command line installed on my hd?
<infid> thanks sebsebseb
<crimsonmane> hey i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<owen1> Aemaeth: maybe server+xfce can be good
<sebsebseb> infid: ok your welcome
<infid> how come visudo loads some editor that is not vi or vim? the man page says it uses $VISUAL or $EDITOR but i have nothin for $VISUAL and $EDITOR is vim
<Monotoko> nsahoo, grub-mkconfig and then update-grub should sort it?
<bulletxt> erUSUL: would I have any advantages using that kernel over a server kernel inside my linux guest (using virtual box) ?
<Aemaeth> owen1, i have an old TAG server, and even the upgraded kernel of linux doesn't seem to want to run :( i did a dist-upgrade just for .25 and all hell broke lose somewhere between that and grub2
<_raven> how to unpack iso images by command line?
<crimsonmane> hey i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<TSlackM> hi, anybody have some lirc experience?, i have a problem with lirc not creating lirc0, using imon lcd, with lirc 0.8.7pre 3
<owen1> Aemaeth: what's TAG
<infid> _rav iso isn't an archive, it's a filesystem, thus you can mount it
<erUSUL> bulletxt: do not think so; i tihnk is for things like cloud server  ( amazon EC2 )
<bulletxt> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<crimsonmane> i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<SlipperyJim> irc.esper.net
<Aemaeth> owen1, old rack mounted server, it's thin vertically but long and wide
<infid> 'thin vertically'?
<Guest13733> hi, how can i put the sound icon in the header barre? because i remove it :/
<Xeno__> So i can set Ubuntu to use 10gigs?
<nsahoo> Monotoko:  grub-mkconfig  is saying /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: not a directory.
<infid> Aemaeth: i think the word you're looking for is 'short'
<trism> Guest13733: it is part of indicator applet, so add that back to your panel (make sure indicator-sound is installed if that doesn't work)
<Guest13733> removed*
<Zliq_mishokk> what is ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !ubuntu > Zliq_mishokk
<Monotoko> nsahoo, cd to /usr/sbin and see if there is any file there called grub-probe
<ubottu> Zliq_mishokk, please see my private message
<infid> Zliq_mishokk: a mac and windows killer
<Guest13733> ok i test
<crimsonmane> i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<Aemaeth> hah
<Xeno__> Type in a new size in Gigabytes for your partition, it's recommended you free up AT LEAST 10 GB of free space for your Ubuntu install. Press Enter when happy with your changes. It may take some time to apply the changes.
<deac0n> anything I need to do if I have been running 10.10 beta to release other than just normal updates as they come?
<Xeno__> So i can set it to 10gigs?
<jason__> irc://irc.abjects.net/albums
<Zliq_mishokk> So It's OS ubuttu
<nsahoo> Monotoko: grub-probe exists, is there a parameter to be passed to grub-mkconfig?
<Guest13733> thank you trism!!
<IdleOne> need some help here, getting error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/universe/source/Sources.bz2   How do I fix this?
<IdleOne> oops
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<uLinux> How can I connect 2 PCs via LAN and use Wireless internet at same time?
<uLinux> help
<Aemaeth> can't find a pic with one as old as mine :(
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> transmission isn't getting ports with UPnP
<Omen_20> GRUB2 is easily the weak link in Ubuntu. I'm so tired of dealing with it.
<IdleOne> need some help, getting an error: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid-proposed Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5   how do I get around this?
<BlueMatt> that is rediculously hard
<war59312> oh my my upgrade to 10.10 form 10.04 is going crazy at 23 min. mark..
<mikeru> I'm using DD-WRT, and the UPnP section doesn't show it
<IdleOne> sorry about the repeat
<i00nsu> hi all
<andycc> Hey guys, how exactly do I "upgrade" from Maverick RC to final? Because I haven't gotten *any* updates since installing the RC yesterday.
<riktking> im thinking of upgrading my server from 10.04 to 10.10, have several packages installed that i want to keep the config off, will it f**K it up?
<war59312> Screen flashing like crazy for last few minutes.
<owen1> is there i link from ubuntu to xubuntu 10.10? is xubuntu and ubuntu no longer friends?
<mikeru> however, Spotify does get ports opened running under Wine
<IdleOne> !language | riktking
<ubottu> riktking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Monotoko> nsahoo, no it should be fine..hmmm
<mikeru> makes no sense that wine apps do get UPnP but native ones don't
<mikeru> HALP PLZ
<i00nsu> how do I can use wireshark with my default user'
<i00nsu> ?
<war59312> anyone having my issue? screen flashing like crazy at 23 min mark
<ddilinger> is there anyway to get the Empathy chat client to login to skype?
<Aemaeth> riktking, i would backup configs and plan on having to USE those backups
<mikeru> i100nsu, I think you have to be root
<ChogyDan> ddilinger: not really
<jvm_> hi. after update to ubuntu 10.04: when trying to activate fxlrx driver in the "hardware drivers" window i get "SystemError: installArchives() failed". any idea?
<war59312> "removing update-grub hooks..."
<Aemaeth> war59312, didn't happen for me, god help you
<war59312> its crazy
<i00nsu> hmm
<war59312> there is some window in the background but i can not get to it
<HomerPDX75> So is there a way to see all the Ubuntu One shared folders?
<Gnea> !caps | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<war59312> time is still counting just fine
<Omen_20> Anyone else get the grub_xputs not found error after installing?
<ChogyDan> !final | andycc
<ubottu> andycc: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<riktking> Aemaeth, i have my /home on a separate partition will my configs stay?
<ddilinger> ChogyDan: :(  i was hoping because skype blog posted almost a year ago they were working on an open source client,  guess it never made it out into the wild
<i00nsu> ok thanks
<war59312> i ment the clock is still going no the time on the installer
<phirestalker> I am wanting to upgrade to the new maverick, but I had to install nvidia driver 256 from their site since there were issues with all available ones in lucid. Now through a search I found that 256 was accepted yet a search on packages.ubuntu.com under maverick doesn't show it, so is it there or not?
<nsahoo> I really really don't want to reinstall over grub2
<_raven> any linux bootup cd which provides distri selection and install from the internet?
<uLinux> what type of IP is 10.42.43.1?
<war59312> this is really nuts
<Gnea> !info mediatomb
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<ChogyDan> phirestalker: try nvidia-current
<rooks> how to revert to Radiance theme from 10.04? (im on 10.10)
<dRuMz>  /ns identify amaler
<mikeru> Gnea, really? I can't believe it, I bet no-one can read lowercase here...
<ddilinger> uLinux: 10.x.x.x is a private ip range
<phirestalker> chog
<ddilinger> uLinux: like 192.168.x.x
<RRU_Sciguy> rooks: theme manager most likely
<alpharesearch> since my upgrade to 10.10 RC my grub timeout is not working anymore, to continue to boot I have to press enter... any ideas?
<war59312> i can even move the mouse and click on icons
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<war59312> but cant get to the backgrond window
<andycc> ChogyDan, thanks, I apparently have been keeping it up to date. Somehow.
<Monotoko> nsahoo, seems you do not have the grub-probe program...you sure you installed grub2 properly?
<owen1> is there i link from ubuntu to xubuntu 10.10? is xubuntu and ubuntu no longer friends?
<iBeef> whats the command for ubuntu upgrade?
<mikeru> so
<uLinux> ddilinger: so i can use it to connect to another pc via lan?
<phirestalker> ChogyDan, that always used to link to a package with the version number in it, has that changed?
<Aemaeth> riktking, hah, idk, should ask generally, i've done upgrades in the past and had it uninstall software i really needed, so who knows what kind of wacky things it can do, best bet is if you have sensitive data and you don't have to backup, maybe you shouldn't, at least not without precautions
<mikeru> anyone willing to help fix my UPnP
<mikeru> ?
<andycc> owen1, Xubuntu 10.10 isn't out yet.
<BSS> hi guys  i have a problem with xserver and a intel card  after new install maverick graphic don't work with intel driver   but the live cd of 10.10 and the installed version 10.04 works fine anyone can help me with my problem?
<ddilinger> uLinux: that adress will only be visible from the lan
<owen1> andycc: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<Gnea> !ask | mikeru
<ubottu> mikeru: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<infid> how come visudo loads some editor that is not vi or vim? the man page says it uses $VISUAL or $EDITOR but i have nothin for $VISUAL and $EDITOR is vim
<mikeru> Gnea, did I say "Can I ask a question?" no.
<uLinux> ddilinger: yes i know. but im trying to connect with another pc
<ChogyDan> phirestalker: dont know, for me it is 160.19.06
<iBeef> Whats the command to upgrade Ubuntu from Terminal ?
<riktking> Aemaeth, it wont remove anything from my /home willit?
<WXZ> I split a file into 3 parts
<swiss-chris> Hello everyone. I would like to add a fat32 partition to an external hard drive with currently only one single ntfs partition (and data) on it. Is there any way I can add a partition without reformatting the disk and loosing all my data?
<WXZ> anyway to unsplit it?
<ChogyDan> phirestalker: *260
<nsahoo> Monotoko: grub-probe is there, i installed the grub2 from the package manager
<andycc> owen1, I think that's the RC.
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | iBeef
<ubottu> iBeef: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alpharesearch> just to make sure my grub2 settings are good I did a purge and reinstall of all grub components, any idea why the timeout is not working anymore?
<nsahoo> Monotoko: it gave some error saying can't configure
<war59312> anyone help me? scared to reboot in middle of install
<Gnea> mikeru: you asked if anyone was willing. we're volunteers here, so just ask the question and state the problem, please don't be annoying.
<ddilinger> uLinux: they will be able to connect using 10.x.x.x ip's if they are configured properly and are on the same lan(not over the internet)
<phirestalker> ChogyDan, oh ic the version says 260.19.06 so it should be fine
<Monotoko> nsahoo, what error did it give you??
<mikeru> Gnea, hmmm...
<uLinux> ddilinger: i dont the gateway of this pc
<uLinux> know
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: gparted will let you resize the existing ones and add a partition pretty easily.
<Gnea> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<war59312> stuck on configuring libfreetype6 and install window is flashing like crazy
<mikeru> Gnea, I've already stated the problem
<mikeru> :(
<Gnea> mikeru: I don't have the time to scrollback to get the details, please re-state.
<rypervenche> I followed the instructions for upgrading to Maverick, but when I click on "Upgrade" in the update manager, it says "= Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Maverick Meerkat' development release =" Is that normal?
<crimsonmane> i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<phirestalker> if I do have the driver from the nvidia site installed and want to upgrade to maverick and switch back to nvidia-current what is the best procedure?
<alpharesearch> any grub guru around?
<iBeef> it says there are no updates?
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: does it matter if any data is lost?
<mikeru> ok
<Gnea> alpharesearch: grub1 or grub2?
<war59312> @RRU yes!
<mikeru> hey
<mikeru> transmission isn't getting ports with UPnP
<alpharesearch> Gnea: grub2
<mikeru> I'm using DD-WRT, and the UPnP section doesn't show it
<ChogyDan> phirestalker: I think you should remove the nvidia site one, fall back to the opensource driver
<mikeru> however, Spotify does get ports opened running under Wine
<Gnea> !grub2 | alpharesearch
<ubottu> alpharesearch: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<war59312> @RRU i did a partial backup
<mikeru> however, Spotify does get ports opened running under Wine
<mikeru> makes no sense that wine apps do get UPnP but native ones don't
<Kurdistan> guys I have problem making bootable usb
<Kurdistan> I use ubuntu 10.10
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: did you backup ALL the data you want/need to save?
<mikeru> can somebody help me with that?
<Gnea> mikeru: transmission isn't designed to work directly with upnp
<phirestalker> ChogyDan, k thx
<mikeru> Gnea, it does have UPnP
<iBeef> how do i figure out which version of ubuntu i have?
<Mathuin> !ssd
<war59312> @RRU Most of it yes, but not everything. Did not have enough space to back up everything.. Really dont want to start all over if possiable. But yes basic OS backed up..
<andycc> iBeef, "lsb_release -r" in the terminal
<mikeru> Gnea, Transmission -> Preferences -> Network -> Use UPnP or NAT-PMP port forwarding from my router
<Aemaeth> Kurdistan, where are you running into trouble?
<Sickler> switching to xfce but i want to use the some of the gnome applets and i do have "xfapplet" to be able to do this, but can someone point me to the gnome lib or package that has these applets for the panel
<iBeef> oh, i alrady have 10.10
<Gnea> mikeru: it probably doesn't work the same
<nsahoo> Monotoko: don't remember now. when I try aptitude install grub-pc, now, it gives this error
<Aemaeth> iBeef, show-off
<Kurdistan> Aemaeth it say can not fined linux kernel
<iBeef> :p
<nsahoo> http://pastebin.com/5wUfieeE
<mikeru> Gnea, thing is it used to work before
<iBeef> I'm not showing off.
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: thank you for your answer. I tried gparted but most options are gray (deactivated) including the option to "resize/move". Any idea what I need to do to be able to resize? All I can do is "create partition table"...
<mikeru> like some months ago
<nsahoo> Monotoko: don't remember now. when I try aptitude install grub-pc, now, it gives this error http://pastebin.com/5wUfieeE
<JoeDye> I am getting this error:"no root file system is defined" when I am trying to install 10.10 64bit. I have two partition(one 40GB, the other 250GB) I am trying to install on the first. What do I do?
<andycc> Sickler, GNOME applets != tray icons
<mikeru> and works on mac
<tonyyarusso> Sickler: gnome-applets
<Aemaeth> Kurdistan, when booting from the stick?
<iBeef> How is showing off say: oh i already have it
<Gnea> mikeru: at any rate, are you trying to share files from transmission via upnp on your lan?
<Kurdistan> yes
<war59312> @RRU I jst hope this it not going to kill my screen flashing like it is. Flashing at least 4 tims a second.
<iBeef> ..
<crimsonmane> i forgot how to see what driver a usb device is using. just need to make sure to use caps or lowercase when i go to blacklist it.
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: perhaps you need to unmount some partitions first?
<Sickler> ty
<Aemaeth> iBeef, i'm joking, and cause i have 2 hours left on my upgrade
<iBeef> I need problem with lsh-server error, i get it when i try to sudo things.
<Mathuin> What file system type is recommended for SSDs?  Some stuff I'm seeing says "use ext2 to avoid journaling's extra writes" and some stuff I'm seeing says "use ext4 and get over the short lifespan".  Which way do I jump?  Also, swap or no?
<mikeru> Gnea, no, I'm trying to get more peers
<Kurdistan> the problem exist in ubuntu 10.10. when I used ubuntu 10.04 and made bootable usb with maverick it worked
<Gnea> mikeru: then perhaps you ought to ask the transmission developers, as that's a bit more focused than what #ubuntu is designed for
<rypervenche> When I try to upgrade to Maverick, using "update-manager -d" it says that it's the release candidate...is that normal?
<mikeru> Gnea, #channel?
<alpharesearch> ubottu: I did look at this page and GRUB_TIMEOUT is set to 1 a positive integer, but it is not working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChogyDan> mikeru: you could also try deluge
<Kurdistan> now I want to try lubuntu 10.10 made usb with unetbootin
<Monotoko> nsahoo, try apt-get remove --purge grub2
<Monotoko> then reinstall
<Ejdesgaard> after the last updates today in 10.10, i have lost the sound...
<amrykid> hi all, ubuntu detected my wireless card on the livecd, but now after i installed it, it does not detect it anymore
<Gnea> mikeru: don't know, #transmission perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> rypervenche: perhaps your mirror hasn't updated yet
<mikeru> Gnea, yes
<ChogyDan> rypervenche: now that it is released, it is -c not -d.  Dont worry, you are fine though
<mikeru> Gnea, thanks
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: can't really help with that.....  but if it comes to the worst possible situation, then you can reboot and start over, may lose info though :(
<Ejdesgaard> under sound preferences, it only shows "Dummy Output"
 * war59312 is going to have a seasure now from crazy flashing screen four times per second
<techbreak> cannot update my update-manager.. anybody help.. it shows check internet connection.. but the connection is fine
<Gnea> mikeru: good luck
<crimsonmane> GUYS i know you know the answer to this, i forgot the command to see what drivers are currently loaded.
<Mathuin> ext2 or ext4?  Just tell me and I'll finish the install. :-)
<rypervenche> tonyyarusso, Ah thanks. I'll change it.
<mikeru> I will need it :(
<alpharesearch> gnea: I did look at this page and GRUB_TIMEOUT is set to 1 a positive integer, but it is not working
<andycc> Mathuin, how big is your SSD?
<techbreak> MatBoy, ext4
<ddilinger> I have 2 ubuntu systems that i will be updating to 10.10, one has 2TB hd and one has only 40G SSD, i would like to have the machine with 40G ssd first check the machine with the big HD to see if packages have been downloaded before downloading again.  I dont yet have file sharing enabled but could setup samba or nfs to mount the fs
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: thanks. I unmounted the ext. drive, refreshed devices in gparted, but still can't resize.
<war59312> @RRU Yeah I figured.. just really odd.. I have ugpraded 200 times and never have crazy flashing screen with nvidia hardware..
<sdschulze> techbreak: How are you updating it?
<tonyyarusso> crimsonmane: lsmod
<crimsonmane> ty tonyyarusso
<techbreak> sdschulze, administration>update manager
<ChogyDan> ddilinger: the easiest way is to upgrade off the alternate cd
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: very weird.......
<mohraibat> hi i burned the 10.10 image but when i boot the disk it gets stuck on the splash screen
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: I don't know much about partition tables, but does the fact that I can choose to "create partition table..." mean there may not be a partition table currently on the disk?
<Mathuin> andycc: 8.1G for the root drive.
<WXZ> ubuntu won't let me cd into my external harddrive :(
<BlueMatt> does anyone know of a way to identify what mod/portion of the kernel is using a the most cpu time?
<mohraibat> when i press escape i get a msg sayin error in /dev/sdr
<war59312> @RRU Yes very... I dont think i will be able to boot in a second though at all since it seems it has romved grub compleltly at this point
<WXZ> I can see it's location under dir :9
<sdschulze> techbreak: 10.10?
<Mathuin> techbreak: thank you. :-)  I figure i have room so I'll add in a swap partition and just disable it at first.
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: If you have existing partitions on there with data there must be...
<techbreak> sdschulze, yeah
<andycc> Mathuin, I'd say go with ext4. There have been some studies showing that it won't considerably shorten your SSD's lifespan.
<alpharesearch> any non bot grub2 experts around, GRUB_TIMEOUT=1, but it never starts until I press enter?
<war59312> @RRU Well, thanks anyhow...
<sdschulze> techbreak: I had such an issue, too.  I upgraded using aptitude.
<techbreak> MatBoy, thats fine :)
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: I presume the disk came with the one ntfs partition already formatted on there.
<rjg_> i can't seem to change my docky theme - what do I do now?
<andycc> Mathuin, there should be some tips for SSDs on the DebianEeePC page (google for it).
<Aemaeth> rjg_, have you tried awn?
<ChogyDan> alpharesearch: have you tried other timeouts?
<crimsonmane> tonyyarusso: lsmod didnt give what i'm looking for. my WUSB600N is using RT2800 driver, i'm about to blacklist that driver but i cant remember if that driver is caps or not, and i know linux is very specific.
<Gnea> alpharesearch: did you make sure to comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT?
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: is it possible that gparted can't resize a ntfs partition?
<techbreak> sdschulze, and why does it ask ubuntu 10.04 cd while upgrade??
<Mathuin> andycc: the pages I had seen (possibly not that one) were at least a year out of date.  I'll look for taht specific one.
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: Bios handles initial boot. if it doesnt detect bootable partition on HDD, then it will try other disks
<war59312> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch to background window wen forground window wont get out of the darn way?
<sresu> Yes even I need tips on SSD related EeePC
<sdschulze> techbreak: erm, no idea...
<alpharesearch> ChogyDan: yes , like 10 the default
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: I'm pretty sure it can.  Not sure why you're having a problem frankly.
<sdschulze> techbreak: malconfigured sources?
<andycc> Mathuin, http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC/TipsAndTricks
<alpharesearch> Gnea: yes I did
<war59312> @RRU I will just boot up with recovery disk and reinstall grub if needed.. going to see if i can get darn bakground window to show itself before I give rebooting a shot..
<techbreak> sdschulze, i dont have any idea
<nsahoo> Monotoko: ok, then reinstalling. on quick question on configuration, /dev/sda has sda2 as the root filesystem. should i install grub on sda or sda1?
<erUSUL> swiss-chris: do you have ntfsprogs installed?
<Gnea> alpharesearch: odd...so what sort of behavior is it exhibiting now?
<nsahoo> Monotoko: ok, then reinstalling. on quick question on configuration, /dev/sda has sda2 as the root filesystem. should i install grub on sda or sda2?
<nsahoo> sorry typo
<ChogyDan> alpharesearch: did you run update-grub after making the changes?
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: oh yeaaaaah.  Listen to erUSUL :P
<alpharesearch> Gnea: I tried GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true/false and commented out
<sdschulze> techbreak: So try upgrading it out of another package manager, such as synaptic or aptitude.
<techbreak> sdschulze, W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<techbreak> , W:Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100429)/dists/lucid/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<techbreak> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Aemaeth> tonyyarusso, last i heard ntfs was resizable, maybe he has partitions in the way
<FloodBot1> techbreak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<war59312> @RRU I really think if I can get to background window I can get it to recover..
<Monotoko> nsahoo, sda
<swiss-chris> erUSUL: hi. no, not installed. what is it ?
<Mathuin> andycc: sweet!  that page was updated in March,a nd some of those tips I'd known about but some of the others are new, excellent.
<techbreak> sdschulze, i did same prblem
<nsahoo> Monotoko: thanks
<alpharesearch> ChogyDan: yes
<erUSUL> swiss-chris: the tools gparted needs to handle ntfs partitions
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: yeah, turn off your monitor and check back in a while is what id suggest
<andycc> Mathuin, just don't do the /var/* things, I think they break apt
<sdschulze> techbreak: It *shouldn't* display that. :/
<war59312> @RRU its stuck asking me a question about grub and i cant get to it but i think if I can some how manage to anwser the question the installer would finish
<sdschulze> techbreak: did an "aptitude update"?
<alpharesearch> ChogyDan: I did a purge and new install as well now it is all default values
<Mathuin> andycc: well, those were the things that were new to me.  Darn. :-)
<war59312> @RRU It
<war59312> @RRU It
<war59312> wtf
<techbreak> sdschulze, yeah
<Gnea> ?!
<riktking> http://www.pomegranatephone.com check it out
<swiss-chris> erUSUL: hm.. thanks. will install and see if better. thanks a bunch you too. will let you know if it works.
<war59312> @RRU It's a laptop with a broken screen so I cant turn it off sadly..
<sdschulze> techbreak: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list somewhere?
<Mathuin> Do people really pick "encrypt your home folder"?
<RRU_Sciguy> war59312: heh, I gotta get ready for work, hope you get it fixed
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: absolutely.
<sdschulze> techbreak: (This is the low-level way.)
<war59312> @RRU Well thanks for the help.. Have a good day!!
<lucas-arg> hello, i have a nvidia 320m with lastest nvidia drivers and i dont know why ubuntu 10.10 some times has problems bootin or shuttin down...
<andycc> Mathuin, at least not the /var/cache/apt/archives tip. Also check the "linksys on nslu2" link.
<techbreak> sdschulze, ok i will wait
<nsahoo> Monotoko: similar problem as before! http://pastebin.com/MNLyYdpX
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, i did, i'm a paranoid shutin
<alpharesearch> Gnea: to me it looks like the changes the grub default files are taken, because if I change the display resolution it works
<sdschulze> [Disclaimer: it's probably not the recommended Ubuntu way -- I'm an old Debian guy...]
<Gnea> !ot | riktking
<ubottu> riktking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: I use remote backup polling via rsyncd, I don't know if logging in remotely will decrypt the home folder -- also, I don't know how the EeePC 1000 can handle the performance impact.
<riktking> sorry Gnea
<Mathuin> Aemaeth: nothign wrong with that!
<ChogyDan> nsahoo: what hdd do you have?
<Mathuin> ... [Errno 5] Input/output error.  From my SD card.  Grrrr.
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: should be fine on both counts
<techbreak> sdschulze, http://paste.ubuntu.com/510302/
<Ichat> hi anyone can help me settup up   ubuntu-netbook 10.10 in virtualbox...  its says something about unable to load drivers (of some soorts) and i cant  test unity
<Gnea> alpharesearch: there's got to be another option that's overriding those..
<Aemaeth> yeah, not sure how much you need to encrypt a netbook, you could use truecrypt for the stuff you get put in jail for
<sdschulze> techbreak: sources.list, not sources.d
<aeon-ltd> Aemaeth: lol
<D4CH> Aemaeth: People like to keep their stuff private. Why is that illegal?
<tom-> i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and i want to disable wpa_supplicant, in an effort to minimize the number of running unnecessary processes -- is there a way to disable wpa_supplicant without removing network-manager completely?
<sdschulze> *sources.list.d
<techbreak> sdschulze, oops sorry.. wait
<Mathuin> Aemaeth: if you carry around proprietary data, of course it should be encrypted, but I tend to keep that stuff on servers hopefully out of subpoena reach. :-)
<Monotoko> nsahoo, rename the grub-probe module, and make a directory called grub-probe and try again
<BlueMatt> anyone know how one might go about diagnosing a rediculously high system cpu usage when no processes show up in top as high cpu usage
<Aemaeth> D4CH, not always illegal...but then again not all in jail commit crimes
<nsahoo> Monotoko: do I have to be in livecd for it to work?
<alpharesearch> Gnea: I also looked in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it looks like the timeout is there as well
<WXZ> how do I back up cronjobs?
<Monotoko> nsahoo, nope...just use sudo
<Aemaeth> BlueMatt, have you also listed dependencies for those programs in the system monitor?
<Gnea> alpharesearch: well where else would it be?
<Monotoko> nsahoo, not sure this will work...so just rename the file, dont delete it
<Monotoko> nsahoo, im just basing my guesses on the errors here
<alpharesearch> Gnea: /etc/default/grub
<sdschulze> tom-: If you have swap, it will soon go there if you're running out of memory.
<riktking> do people still use the torrents to download ubuntu
<Gnea> alpharesearch: ooh.... no, I wouldn't put anything there, just with grub.cfg
<mobasher> riktking=>> ofcourse
<BlueMatt> Aemaeth: how would i go about doing that?
<Mathuin> Are "errno 5" errors while installing from CF cards usually repeatable?
<riktking> mobasher, cos my torrent is takingforever
<Benwa> hi, i installed apache on a pc. I can see the 'it works !' from the lan but not from the internet. I'm using a dyndns and i'm abble to connect using ssh. I think it comes from my firewall. is this line correct ? -A INPUT -i ppp0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Gnea> alpharesearch: grub.cfg is *the* file to edit, the default file isn't designed for it
<mobasher> riktking=>> yea...well that's a differnt story..but yea it works..->http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<theos_> hi all
<sdschulze> techbreak: ?
<i00nsu> any graphical way to change what services can or not start at boot time? or I must chmod -x service at /etc/init.d?
<nsahoo> Monotoko: thinking of reinstalling from the livecd, that might be quicker
<tom-> sdschulze : it probably will, but i would still like to stop all unnecessary processes, and i can't really understand why it should have to be so difficult to just disable it
<Aemaeth> BlueMatt, System Monitor > Processes > in top left corner : view > All processes AND view > Dependencies (ctrl-d)
<war59312> omg i figured it out whooooooooooooo
<Mathuin> war59312: share!
<alpharesearch> Gnea: it is the opposite
<war59312> @RRU i figurded it out
<Monotoko> nsahoo, most likely will be if your willing to do it
<Aemaeth> BlueMatt, and then from there you SHOULD be able to list it by processor usage
<war59312> @Mathuin i was able to change visual effects from non to normal
<tonyyarusso> Benwa: This is probably a port forwarding issue with your router, not a firewall issue on your Ubuntu box.
<mobasher> i00nsu=>> i think you can look in startup apps in system->preferences-> startup apps
<alpharesearch> Gnea: at least that it what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 tells me
<Gnea> alpharesearch: it's really odd the way that they did that
<techbreak> sdschulze, wait a sec doin it
<i00nsu> thanks mobasher
<Mathuin> war59312: nice!  proprietary drivers?
<war59312> @Mathuin and changed theme to human
<sdschulze> tom-: Doesn't seem like you can uninstall it.
<BlueMatt> Aemaeth: thanks, but there are no processes that show up with more cpu than a couple of percent, but the system cpu usage is 30-40%
<war59312> @Mathuin And now no more crazy blinking screen and able to pull up the config grub screen and continue install. :D
<nsahoo> Monotoko: I guess, I'll take the back up of the /etc/ directory to save configurations. that is the only time consuming part. data and work files are on a different disk mounted at /home
<alpharesearch> Gnea: if you run grub-update (and every kernel install triggers this) the grub.cfg file get generated from the default fiel
<theos__> i have marvell-yukon gigabit ethernet integrated card, and i have realtek card. Under Ubuntu 10.10, and ubuntu 10.04 LTS is not work, but i modprobe -ed the 8139cp and 8139too...
<Gnea> alpharesearch: I know, so I suppose that as long as they aren't being replicated in grub.cfg, it should work just fine
<Ilham> help me
<Ilham> newbie
<Gnea> !ask | Ilham
<ubottu> Ilham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Monotoko> nsahoo, you should be good then if your home isn't encrypted
<Okitain> What is more fully done: elementary theme or elegant theme for Gnome?
<nsahoo> Monotoko: no it's not encrypted .. wish me luck
<tom-> sdschulze : no, i can't uninstall it without also losing network-manager, but it should be possible to disable it or otherwise keep it from running?
<sdschulze> tom-: For me, it takes < 1MB of mem and absolutely no CPU.
<techbreak> sdschulze, http://paste.ubuntu.com/510310/
<Monotoko> nsahoo, good luck...if you need more help come back here and il try to help
<war59312> @Mathuin Nope using nvidia driver that comes with "Additional Drivers"
<nsahoo> ok. see you in a bit
<Ilham> help me plz
<alpharesearch> Gnea: but in grub.cfg there is a condition with a timeout=-1 and I think this is the problem... I guess I will test this manually and than I have to change the scripts.
<Okitain> Yes?
<sdschulze> techbreak: Comment the top line out.
<Mathuin> war59312: huh, I thought that was a proprietary driver.  It's the one I was using,a nd it did work very well.
<Ilham> help me plz
<tom-> sdschulze : i know, but i'm one of those linux users who like to customize their system down to the point of having controll over what services are running or not
<Ryen> Ilham: What is wrong?
<Gnea> Ilham: you've been informed how to properly ask for help.
<Ilham> helpme plz
<Monotoko> !ask| Ilham
<Okitain> Ilham, we are listening
<ubottu> Ilham: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> Ilham: well, what's your problem??
<techbreak> sdschulze, the first line? with the "cd thing"?
<Gnea> !repeat | Ilham
<ubottu> Ilham: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<sdschulze> techbreak: Yes -- Then rerun "aptitude update".
<Ilham> i dont speaking englis
<techbreak> sdschulze, okei
<Gnea> Ilham: what language?
<war59312> @Mathuin Well it seems there is some bug with it if you have an nvidia 8600m gs grahpics card.
<Gnea> alpharesearch: okay
<ar> Hi, does anyone know how to update to Maverick final using zsync? I gives me a redirect if I try to download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ .
<dpac_> Guys, I just had an idea to improve ubuntu. I don't know the upgrade mechanisms. I am downloading the upgrade on my slow internet connection. I also have to download the ISO for my another system. Wouldn't it be great if one could upgrade and install using the same ISO? Is it even possible?
<war59312> @Mathuin oh well its all good now.. :) SImple enough workground.. hehe
<Ilham> indonesia
<rypervenche> I've tried changing my server and it still won't show me 10.10 when I do "update-manager"
<Mathuin> war59312: have you tried the high-quality effects?
<sdschulze> techbreak: I don't see why to keep lucid-updates inside, anyway.
<tonyyarusso> dpac_: you can, with the !alternate cd
<war59312> @Mathuin Install is continuing just fine now..
<alpharesearch> Gnea: it is about this recordfail variable, do you know more about this?
<Gnea> !id | Ilham
<ubottu> Ilham: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dpac_> tonyyarusso: Really? Thats news to me. Thanks, I'll check that out
<war59312> @Mathuin Just switched to "Extra" and all good. :)
<techbreak> sdschulze, oh yeah... i removed it... and waiting for the update
<war59312> @Mathuin And yes the effects are working fine.
<Mathuin> war59312: I like the extra effects, they're worth the effort.
<war59312> @Mathuin Now I go back to normal and crazy flashing screen again, 4 times per second.
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, everyone loves the wobbily windows
<Gnea> alpharesearch: there's only one thing there for it. I'm not very familiar with it yet.
<Okitain> Am I the only one who got to rescue his disk when doing upgrade?
<Ilham> thanks
 * sdschulze thinks it's too crowded today.
<techbreak> sdschulze, done i guess... :) :) thanks :)
<war59312> @Mathuin I perfer no effects myself and was working fine before the installer started.. Very odd bug..
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/  <---- help me pls
<tom-> i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and i want to disable wpa_supplicant, in an effort to minimize the number of running unnecessary processes -- is there a way to disable wpa_supplicant without removing network-manager completely?
<war59312> @Mathuin I just hope the None option works again after upgrade finishes...
<alpharesearch> Gnea: I will do the reboot now, thank you.
<chouchou> helo, pls I have made some terrible mistake I don't know, I did yum remove openssl
<Gnea> !helpme | noob-tux--
<ubottu> noob-tux--: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<chouchou> I can't run yum command agaain
<war59312> well that was fun haha :D
<chouchou> ls, wget, among other commands are no more working
<Mathuin> war59312: I downgraded to 'none' in 10.04 with no trouble while diagnosing an unrelated issue, I imagine it'll dot he right thing in 10.10.
 * war59312 is off to upgrade ubuntu server now.. god help me...
<noob-tux--> Gnea: sorry
<Mathuin> !libreoffice
<mobasher> chouchou=>> check you path or env variables
<MrSparkle> is there anyway to point webui.exe to a local iso instead of downloading?
<war59312> @Mathuin I pray it does.. ;)
<Chaos2358> can anyone tell me how i can remove the keyring password on ubuntu 10.04? i've already went into user group settings and set password to not asked but it still does
<Fezzler> I removed pulseaudio to get jack working.  Two issues.  Now have no "general" sound controls other than within applications.  YouTube video and audio sync is not working
<rypervenche> Oh I found it. My sources were set to only look for long-term releases.
<Mathuin> Does anyone know anything about the change from OpenOffice.org to libreoffice or whatever, and how that'll impact Ubuntu?  Just a rename, or something else?
<MrSparkle> it seems wastful I just downloaded the 10.10 iso
<war59312> @Chaos I blieve your password has to be blank.
<Ichat> 10.10 netbook  on virtualbox??? -  i cant get unity running for some strange hardware (probably vga ??)  issue
<Mathuin> Ugh!  errno #5 *again*.
<Chaos2358> war59312 know how to change it?
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: you'll hardly notice, other than the part where it will actually get changes again
<alpharesearch> Gnea: that was it... I'm still not sure what changed between 10.04 and 10.10???
<noob-tux--> Ichat: netbook + vb = laggy
<Gnea> alpharesearch: no idea either, glad it worked
<shawnj> My netbook doesn't have a CD drive, can anyone tell me how to install 10.10?
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: Oh good.
<war59312> @Chaos System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Aemaeth> shawnj, usb?
<Mathuin> shawnj: USB or CF.
<MrSparkle> Sh3r1ff usb flash drive?
<Aemaeth> compact flash?
<MrSparkle> net install?
<Chaos2358> war59312 thanks
<alpharesearch> Gnea: I guess this is kind of a bug, so I better file a bug report...
<war59312> @Chaos Should see Passwords: login on main screen.
<noob-tux--> Ichat: i got dell inspiron 4gb ram vbox running on win7 with ubuntu still im getting laggy thing on it
<Gnea> alpharesearch: sounds like a plan
<Ichat> noob-tux--:  its not working at all for me i just want to testdrive (unity)  it before i go and install it...
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: netbooks have SD slots, not CF
<sxiperio> hello, which driver i must install for Ati x1250 video card?
<shawnj> I got the ISO on the netbook
<war59312> @Chaos Right click and change password and make it blank.
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: they're all the same to me. :-)
<war59312> @Chaos Should fix that issue. Did for me. :D
<swiss-chris> erUSUL: it worked! thanks a bunch. now will see if the resizing actually worked the way it should... cheers,
<Chaos2358> war59312 i dont have passwords and encryption keys
<war59312> @Chaos And Your Welcome
<war59312> @Chaos oh
<Ichat> noob-tux--:  but unity complaints about some kind of  driver stuf -
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: it worked! thanks a bunch. now will see if the resizing actually worked the way it should... cheers,
<war59312> @Chaos OK u need the package then.. one sec
<Mathuin> Bah, I have to boot back into 10.04 to rebuild the flash thingee. :-P
<Aemaeth> shawnj, how did you get any version on there already? should be same process
<Chaos2358> ok thanx
<MrSparkle> there are ways to boot from an .iso off a flash drive
<shawnj> Aemaeth: by usb, but now i have the iso on the netbook and i just want to mount the iso and use the installer
<Sickler> trying to do sudo sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches but i keep getting denied permissions what do i do
<marcos> Good afternoon, I just install the Merkato 10.10 and it crashed on the setup screen: at the welcome, which displays a bar proresso orange, this bar is missing bit to get to the end but 30 minutes and do nothing to ... installation is being done via flash drive. Netbook Edition HP Mini 110 netbook in a model 1140ss
<Mathuin> ... except I *can't* since this is the only device I have that writes SD cards and it crashed during install.  This sucks.
<dpac_> tonyyarusso: Can you use the alternate CD as live CD?
<Aemaeth> go ahead and mount the iso and try?
<kapcom01> hello, i would like to use OneConf but i'm not sure how... i installed the package oneconf from software center and i now see the Inventory option.. im signed in and i have shared my mashine.. am i ready? if i install on another machine ubuntu 10.10 will i be able to sync?
<tonyyarusso> dpac_: no
<Monotoko> marcos, have you ran the disk check option?
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<BSS> Can anyone tell me the diffrences between the live cd graphics driver and the driver on installed system?
<shawnj> Aemaeth: I mounted the iso, is a dialog supposed to pop up?
<marcos> only live
<techhelper1> dpac_: no you can’t, since alternative is just a text ui that installs ubuntu
<marcos> but now im doing instalation
<Admin_> Hello. I just installed 10.10 alongside Windows 7. Now I can't boot up. I am getting a no module name found error.
<BlueMatt> is there any way to diagnose a high system cpu if there are no processes using any more than 1% cpu
<marcos> what should i do?
<jatt> Admin_: did you install Windows 7 after the upgrade?
<war59312> @Chaos Just run Synaptic and install "Seahorse"
<war59312> @Chaos That should do it.
<Chaos2358> war59312 great thank you
<Fezzler> tonyyarusso>> I got my jack issue solved.  A/D cable pre-amp too low.  When I used some soft amp, worked.  Since I removed pulseaudio to get jack working, I have not volume or mic controls in GNOME
<tonyyarusso> BlueMatt: tell system manager to show all processes, not just your own
<Admin_> @jatt No Windows 7 was preinstalled. Ubuntu later.
<war59312> @Chaos Sure glad to help.
<aeon-ltd> BlueMatt: thats impossible, unless you've got 100x1% processes
<war59312> @Chaos Still here if u need me. BTW feel free to PM about this. :D
<marcos> ocale: Canot set LC_ALL to deefault locale: No such file or directory
<k5ehx> grrr
<marcos> locale*
<datag> could please someone help me pointing me to an existing bug-report regarding my ATI 4350 with radeon driver doesn't support desktop effects anymore?
<pr0xy> The update to 10.10 from 10.04 is freezing at Configuring grub-common.
<k5ehx> why does the ubuntu upgrade NEVER used the stupid CD? Why did I bother downloading it?
<marcos> LC_CTYPE
<bluespotmouse> hi everyone!
<marcos> same
<marcos> ocale: Canot set LC_ALL to deefault locale: No such file or directory
<WXZ> how do I cd into a ntfs partition?
<marcos> same
<marcos> LC_CTYPE
<FloodBot1> marcos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> damn
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso and erUSUL: well - the resizing and formatting worked, but now I have the following message when I try to open the shrunken ntfs partition from within ubuntu's nautilus browser: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 6).
<shawnj> Aemaeth (or anyone): I mounted the 10.10 iso, is a dialog  or something supposed to pop up to install? or do I have to run a command
<swiss-chris> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error
<swiss-chris> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<FloodBot1> swiss-chris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiss-chris> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<andril> 10.10 install upgrade vs fresh install
<Chaos2358> war59312 see pm please
<marcos> i need help please
<lint> can someone tell me if i will be able to upgrade to 10.10 through the update manager?
<tonyyarusso> WXZ: you do't cd into partitions - you mount partitions and cd into directories.
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<sxiperio> Which driver i must install for Ati x1250 video card?
<magicianlord> Recommend installing desktop or netbook 10.10?
<tonyyarusso> swiss-chris: try doing a chkdsk on it from within Windows.
<bluespotmouse> is 10.10 already out? should upgrade option appear when launching update manager?
<tonyyarusso> !upgrade | lint
<ubottu> lint: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k5ehx> shawnj: you can't, really. You'd have to add the source manually, but the upgrader just overrides it with remote repositories. It's a waste of time.
<Mathuin> Sometimes this channel reminds me of the helpdesk I used to work at years ago, except with all the users in the same room shouting out trouble reports instead of calling on the phone. :-)
<BlueMatt> tonyyarusso: i am showing all processes, aeon-ltd: its not user cpu usage its kernel cpu usage which can be from code in the kernel that does not show up in top or system monitor
<haze76> I really do not like Unity. How can I revert to the old netbook interface? The "2D Edition" works, but has a terrible font.
<Monotoko> bluespotmouse, update manager -d
<Aemaeth> bluespotmouse, you might have to go to settings and change it from long term support to normal upgrades
<swiss-chris> tonyyarusso: o.k. will do. thanks for now!
<magicianlord> Mathuin: you like dat?
<Mathuin> magicianlord: it's masochism i don't have to pay for. :-)
<rypervenche> bluespotmouse, I had to change to normal upgrades too, try that.
<techhelper1> bluespotmouse: it is out, yes upgrade
<Monotoko> bluespotmouse, *update-manager -d
<k5ehx> seriously, why won't the upgrade use the CD?
<magicianlord> haze76: you do not like unity? you saying i should get desktop only?
<k5ehx> this has been broken for the last several releases
<techhelper1> k5ehx: why not just download from the web
<bluespotmouse> will 10.10 be suitable to my cpu? if not what happens?
<techhelper1> where you don’t need to burn a cd
<shawnj> Aemaeth: The same thing happens to me, the 10.10 upgrade doesn't appear in update manager, i already switched it to normal upgrades
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, i get to sit here and say crazy things to people who genuinely need help
<techhelper1> bluespotmouse: it will be fine
<WXZ> tonyyarusso: well I can't cd into my directory on an ntfs partition
<sxiperio> Which driver i must install for Ati x1250 video card?
<Mathuin> Aemaeth: even paranoid shutins need hobbies. :-)
<tonyyarusso> bluespotmouse: as long as you aren't running <i686
<aeon-ltd> bluespotmouse: if its intel, amd, via or arm it will be fine
<haze76> Unity feels cluttered, slow and annoying
<haze76> I want the simple interface back
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<Aemaeth> well, shawnj , idk what to say if that doesn't work for you, and based on what k5ehx said apparently the cd uses internet upgrade anyhow
<aeon-ltd> haze76: just don't use it or uninstall it
<rypervenche> Aemaeth, Which server are you using? I know mine didn't show since I was on the French server and it's apparently not updated yet.
<haze76> It is there but it looks awful, they put in some sort of nasty arial font
<Mathuin> I like the new netbook interface because it's good at saving space.  It doesn't fit on my oldest EeePC, but maybe it's time to retire that netbookl.
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, i didn't know there were netbooks old enough to be retired
<Sickler> trying to do sudo sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches but i keep getting denied permissions what do i do
<bcessa> hi there, someone here using nginx with php-fpm in Ubuntu, I'm having some serious memory problems :O
<link_> ernstl hier?
<aeon-ltd> Sickler: you need a sudo before echo and after the semi colon
<shawnj> Aemaeth: but i don't want to have to unplug my router and plug the ethernet into my netbook just to install with a usb, like i did last time. I figured there was maybe a command to launch an install dialog from the mounted iso
<pr0xy> The update to 10.10 from 10.04 is freezing at Configuring grub-common.
<alex_mayorga> what's an easy way to install netbook if I installed desktop, I'd like to switch between them at boot
<Mathuin> Aemaeth: I have an EeePC 4G, one of the original ones, very tiny.  The 10.10 installer is too big screenwise to fit and there's no vertical scroll ability so I can't actually click on the buttons. :-(
<tonyyarusso> Sickler, aeon-ltd: THat won't work either because the part after the redirection will use your permissions.
<WXZ> I can't cd into a directory on an ntfs partition on an external harddrive with a label
<bluespotmouse> ok thanks guys!
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: you could still use the !alternate installer on that
<monkey_d_luffy> how can I query or set the font in console mode?
<Sickler> tonyyarusso: yea i did both with sudo as well still with no luck
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: is it text-based?
<aeon-ltd> alex_mayorga: theres a package called ubuntu-netbook, not sure how you'd choose between them though at login
<tonyyarusso> Mathuin: yes
<k5ehx> shawnj: you'll have to manually enter it in the appropriate location in /etc/apt/sources.list (i.e., at the end)
<tonyyarusso> Sickler: you'll have to sudo -s, and then run it all
<Mathuin> tonyyarusso: after I get my primary machines up I'll give it a try.
<alex_mayorga> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<xjkx> once i tried to shutdown and it was informed to me it wouldn't loggout because there was another user logged in, I had one in TTY(alt+control+F1), was that what it was talking about ? the user logged in was the same in both x server and the text mode, could that be a bug ?
<aeon-ltd> alex_mayorga: your welcome
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<marcos> helppp
<Mathuin> xjkx: not a bug, definitely desired behavior, and that's what it was talking about.
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, i hate when that happens
<Nepherius> just installed ubuntu and it seems that "close , minimize ,maximize ..whatever buttons are on the left how do i change that ?:))
<xjkx> Mathuin: thanks
<alex_mayorga> aeon-ltd: anywhere I can look on switching at log-in
<Monotoko> xjkx, just use sudo to shut down and it will allow you to do so
<xjkx> Monotoko: thanks
<marcos> i will come back windows..
<marcos> :(
<WXZ> cd /media/External\ Harddrive\ Label
<shawnj> k5ehx: sorry, enter what?
<WXZ> how come that isn't working?
<datag> i've got a ATI radeon HD 4350 and my desktop effects aren't working anymore with the radeon driver in 10.10. any ideas? existing bugs?
<k5ehx> shawnj: a manual source line, not that I really know what it would look like
<jonathan> Hello. I just did a clean install of 10.10 and my system wont boot, can anyone help?
<Monotoko> marcos...do not threaten us with that 1: less help for you, 2: why would we be bothered?
<sxiperio> my video car does not work how it must work
<Ejdesgaard> how do i get a sound driver?
<datag> compiz says "cannot activate desktop effects" and that's it. no clue
<shawnj> k5ehx: so mounting the iso to install won't work?
<pr0xy> The update to 10.10 from 10.04 is freezing at Configuring grub-common. what can I do to unfreeze it?
<k5ehx> shawnj: or just mount it over the cdrom mount point, that would work
<lsrline> Anyone have any luck getting the gestures working with the Apple Magic Trackpad in ubuntu 10.10?
<Monotoko> marcos, we are all volunteers, if no-one knows the answer then look elsewhere
<Ejdesgaard> in ubuntu 10.10 x86_64
<sresu> Can I get the new Ubuntu Software Centre used in Meerkat for Lucid??
<aeon-ltd> alex_mayorga: this might be relevant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/DesktopUNESession
<alpharesearch> Gnea: if you are interested in this the bug number is 657871
<k5ehx> shawnj: only if you manually override the source list
<Nepherius> any idea whats wrong , i tried changing themes but the buttons are still one the same side ???
<Scunizi> sresu: synaptic package manager (already installed) works better
<Monotoko> sresu, nope otherwise you will have to upgrade all of your packages
<k5ehx> Monotoko: you change where the buttons are in the gnome configuration editor somewhere, under the window manager I think
<shawnj> k5ehx: well i don't know how to do that
<haze76> I really dislike Unity
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<k5ehx> shawnj: ok
<sresu> Scunizi: That will give me the latest version of software-centre w/o upgrade?!
<marcos> no one even asked what the problem or tried to help find a solution
<sresu> Monotoko: So, w/o upgrading I cannot get one particular package?
<marcos> so..opensource
<marcos> thanks
<Scunizi> sresu: no.. it's a different program that shows you much more than software center.. Look in System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<Aemaeth> compiz setting up for 10.10 BYE BYE settings!
<marcos> ok Monotoko?
<dagny_taggart> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sresu> Scunizi: Ah.. I understood :)
<simpleblue_> macros, just ask what you need help with
<Mathuin> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Monotoko> sresu, that one package depends on a lot of other packages
<sresu> Monotoko: Yeah, I understand. Thanks.
<jonathan> Does anyone else have problems booting 10.10?
<Monotoko> sresu, no worries :)
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<BajK> Why do you have to be invited for ubuntu+1 now?
<tom-> jonathan : ubuntu 10.10 does not support booting
<shawnj> k5ehx: sudo mount -o loop ~/Downloads/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso /media/cdrom
<tonyyarusso> BajK: because Ubuntu+1 does not exist.
<BajK> #ubuntu+1
<Mathuin> bajK: probably because it's for folks working on 11.04 or whatever it's called.
<yofel> jonathan: what's the problem?
<jonathan> tom-: uhhh?
<shawnj> k5ehx: would that work?
<yofel> tom-: please be serious..
<Scunizi> jonathan: if you havent figured it out . ignore t o m
<BajK> tonyyarusso: wtf
<Arne_> who's t o m
<pr0xy> The update to 10.10 from 10.04 is freezing at Configuring grub-common. what can I do to unfreeze it?
<Arne_> whats going on
<Scunizi> !wtf | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yofel> BajK: as maverick has been released #ubuntu+1 is closed until the natty toolchain has been uploaded
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<jonathan> yofel: I installed a clean installation to hd, and now it wont go to grub it just has a blinking cursor
<Guest84109> well, after upgrade nvidi no longer works. i reinstalled all nvidia that was there and still no joy. I'm now in failsafe X. any thoghts?
<phil42> nutritious narwhal
<tonyyarusso> BajK: We just had a release this morning.  There is no development release yet.  When the Natty toolchain is uploaded, the channel will re-open.
<BajK> Gnome-Schnösel, meine Fresse, watch your language, blabla,
<zaxonspox> hello, what means "ui gfxboot bootlogo" the UI parameter from syslinux.cfg on UbuntuCD?
<Iltri> hi, how can i update the new version of ubuntu?
<Mathuin> yay!  copying files seems to have worked, we're now in 'retrieving file 27 of 36'.
<Cory`> did they add GiMP back into 10.10?
<sresu> BajK: That would be probably because one month after the release is as important as the month prior to the stabilization of the release.
<yofel> jonathan: unless you're dual booting you don't see grub by default, are you sure it doesn't fail after grub?
<boldfilter> How do I turn on unity?
<Arne_> anyone here familiar with mircscripting? NEed som help!
<marcos> CAUGHT ON THE SCREEN INSTALLATION UBUNTU 10.10
<jonathan> yofel: no not sure, but all I see is a blinking cursor and nothing happens.
<tom-> Arne_ : ubuntu does not support mirc scripting
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<shawnj> k5ehx: thanks for the _help_ but i have to go, bye
<alex_mayorga> marcos: what broke
<Arne_> wine + mirc !
<Arne_> thats why I even bother to install lunix
<Arne_> because of wien.
<Mathuin> !wine | Arne_
<ubottu> Arne_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Aemaeth> why use mirc?
<Doonz> anyone here a picasa cli power user?
<Guest84109> jonathan: I had that too, the video drivers weren't/aren't loading
<xerxex> "TERM environment variable not set." when I type clear on Tilda, terminal client!
<xerxex> anyone?
<Mathuin> ... there's a channel #winehq for asking about Wine.
<jonathan> Guest84189: were you able to fix it?
<[cdr]> I'm encountering the fglrx + 10.10 blank screen bug... anyone know if there's a fix?
<yofel> xerxex: that's a known bug, would have to search for the bug number though
<Mathuin> Aemaeth: Empathy stinks really bad, but not quite bad enough for me to use mirc.
<Guest84109> not yet, I'm running failsafeX that's why I'm here
<Arne_> Mathuin, I use whine to use mirk, i just have some questions aboot screptin
<Aemaeth> Mathuin, i use xchat...i'm fairly happy with it
<PwrSurge> tried to upgrade to 10.10 but got upgrade aborted
<xerxex> yofel, It happened after the upgrade, no problem before!
<PwrSurge> dpkg: error processing junior-config (--configure):
<PwrSurge> <DrSat>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<PwrSurge> <DrSat> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of junior-games-gl:
<PwrSurge> <DrSat>  junior-games-gl depends on junior-config (= 1.19); however
<FloodBot1> PwrSurge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mathuin> Arne_: nobody here can help you, go to #winehq, or whatever channel supports mirc.
<Scunizi> PwrSurge: servers are being hammered right now
<Arne_> :( :(
<war59312> rebooting for 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade... please pray with me ;)
<Arne_> nøøbs
<zaxonspox> hello, what means "ui gfxboot bootlogo" the UI parameter from syslinux.cfg on UbuntuCD?
<lsrline> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10.  I have utouch and pymt installed and my apple magic trackpad only works as a single button mouse... anyone know how to fix this... the wiki doesn't seem to be helping me.
<Aemaeth> war59312, god speed
<Mathuin> Arne_: no, just specialists in a different area.
<war59312> ty
<noob-tux--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<Mathuin> war59312: good luck!!
<PwrSurge> any ideas how to fix?
<Sickler> why are so many people having issues with the upgrade
<war59312> whoo i see grub
<tom-> i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and i want to disable wpa_supplicant, in an effort to minimize the number of running unnecessary processes -- is there a way to disable wpa_supplicant without removing network-manager completely?
<k5ehx> Arne_: did you just say that you are using mIrc and other people are newbies?
<Mathuin> Sickler: it's day one?
<Aemaeth> that's half the battle
<ganeshran> hi i downloaded 10.10 from torrent. how do i start the upgrade frm torrent?
<yofel> xerxex: yes, this is a regression in 10.10 - see bug 635804
<Arne_> k5ehx, yes.
<k5ehx> Arne_: ;-)
<k5ehx> lol
<war59312> oh no blank screen.. pls boot, pls boot
<ganeshran> If i give the update manager it will check in the internet
<war59312> come on!!!
<yofel> xerxex: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tilda/+bug/635804
<war59312> whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<war59312> ubuntu logo baby
 * matematikaadit downloading ubuntu 10.10
 * Mathuin cheers!
<tom-> calling on all ubuntu specialists
<tom-> i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and i want to disable wpa_supplicant, in an effort to minimize the number of running unnecessary processes -- is there a way to disable wpa_supplicant without removing network-manager completely?
<Sickler> Mathuin: yea but u think the kinks would be worked out with the RC
<L551> Hey all... new to ubuntu.. so I just have a question. During install I gave it 50 GB of space, but now in it, it has 80, what happened?
<xerxex> thanks yofel
<uLinux> 1600 users :O
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
 * Aemaeth is really happy for war59312 
<xerxex> I'll check into it4
 * war59312 is happy as hell I see my desktop!! :D
<Arne_> tom-, /unload -rs wpa_supplicant.mrc
<Mathuin> Sickler: some, but the variety of systems people are running in real life way exceed those tested against the release candidate, I suspect.
<mobasher> ganeshran=>> i don't think you need to download the torrent to update...just run sudo do-release-upgrade
<yofel> xerxex: there's a workaround posted there too in a comment
<war59312> TY God... Thanks Aemeth.. I can finally breeth normally again!
<Sickler> Mathuin: good point
<mdg2> anyone here have any advice on networking two wireless computers?
<uLinux> so i got it wireless internet + lan working. now i would like to know if it's possible to share the internet to other pc just using network manager?
<mdg2> but not ad hoc
<jatt> mdg2: sure buy a wireless router and connect both to the same network
<Mathuin> mdg2: what jatt said is the right way to do it, IMHO
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<PwrSurge> my upgrade aborted halfway, how to I revert?
<mdg2> jatt: that part is done, but they cant' see each other
<yofel> noob-tux--: does this happen again if you retry it?
<Mathuin> mdg2: can they each see the router?
 * Xuzz tweets ubuntu's awesomness to my 20k twitter followers :D
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: define "see"?  Are the addresses being assigned by DHCP for both or static?
<mdg2> yes
<mobasher> mdg2=>> have yo u tried to ping to the other PC ?
<Guest84109> my drivers aren't loading http://paste.ubuntu.com/510327/
<TrendKill> hey guys, ever since I installed 10.10, the sound is super choppy, is this a typical problem?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: assigned dhcp
<noob-tux--> yofel: yup
<n207go> does ubuntu 10.10 work with Nvidia drivers??
<uLinux> ofc
<Aemaeth> how can there be a typical problem the first day?
<Guest84109> n207go: not for me
<TrendKill> I guess thats a good point
<n207go> because I tried upgrading and it wouldnt let me install drivers
<Aemaeth> Hah, but haven't heard that one yet
<mobasher> n207go=>> quite sure it does otherwise you check the hardware requirement list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<mdg2> mobasher: would a ip of 168.xxx.x.x (just one number being the last number prevent me from accessing other computer?
<Scunizi> n207go: yes.. they have nvidia built in.. opensource drivers and propritory binary blobs.. just don't try to install the ones direct from nvidia without experience.
<noob-tux--> yofel: yup
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 1.100
<simpleblue_> 15000 people on the ubuntu forum! :o
<pr0xy> I'm having issues installing 10.10
<uLinux> simpleblue_: 1598
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: not at all, that's fine
<Mathuin> "semantic search through the usage of zeitgeist"?  That sounds very marketing buzzwordy. :-P
<kapcom01> hello, can anyone tell me how to use OneConf ? thanks.
<yofel> noob-tux--: can't help you then, sorry, I don't know why the gpg key would end up invalid :/
<Xeno__> Select the partition you want to resize and press Enter. -- This is what it tells me to do but do we honestly have to "resize" anything
<Mathuin> yofel: someone else had a gpg key problem the other night but it was not-reachable.  They had something wrong with their router.
<Xeno__> i have 34 gigs in my PC
<mobasher> mdg2=>> sorry don't quite follow your question...when you write ping -c 5 <IPADDRESS>
<n207go> does envy or proprietary drivers work, not the open source ones?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: when I ping, I get "Unknown host"
<simpleblue_> 1598?
<Xeno__> i mean free
<UseTheForce> erhm... need a lil help... i just installed maverick on my lappy... seems like something went wrong.. grub2 halts on "Error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found" - any help will be very much appreciated
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: are you pinging by name or number?
<pr0xy> I can't install 10.10 successfully
<yofel> Mathuin: ah, this seems to be something different though from the first glance
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: number
<noob-tux--> yofel: no worries bro...thanx for ur time
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: can you ping the router?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: let me see....
<Stereocaulon> Hmm, searched for it, but could not find any concise changelog for 10.10
<Guest84109> anybody having trouble with nvidia drivers?
<n207go> yes
<pegasusbil> 10.10 netbook wont boot
<yofel> n207go: they should work usually, I only know that the nvidia-96 driver are broken in maverick
<iamhewhoisnot> << /win 1>>
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: you want something more detailed than the release notes?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: shoot forgot rounter's ip
<yofel> Guest84109: not me, what's your card and your problem?
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<Guest84109> yofel: nvidia-96 apparently
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: it's probably 192.168.A.1, whatever A is in your laptop's address.
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, yes, like a list of introduced features, for instance...
<ganeshran> hi how to install from torrent?
<Guest84109> is there a fix?
<ganeshran> i have the iso file and mounted t
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: there's a lot of that in the release notes that someone just posted.  Things like which versions of what major apps were bumped up, the change in UI for netbook, etc.
<Arne_> who is your daddy and what does he do?
<ganeshran> but which is the starting point of installation?
<IdleOne> !ot | Arne_
<ubottu> Arne_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pr0xy> I can't get 10.10 to unstall.
<yofel> Guest84109: if you're running maverick then you'll have to stick with nouveau (open source driver) until nVidia fixes their driver to work with xserver 1.9
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: okay, it worked
 * Mathuin has to click "restart now"!
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, link please?
<psusi> ganeshran, you burn the iso to a cd of course
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: from both systems?
<war59312> wtf sources has fanished from system after 10.10 upgrade
<infid> why does lucid use joe as the default editor for visudo instead of nano?
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<seyfarth> there a way to have multiple IRC channels on screen at the same time with xchat?
<Guest84109> yofel: thanks for the tip - doing that now
<ganeshran> psusi: i was able to mount it
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: the other one is upstairs - let me check...
<mannerrrr> I have installed ubuntu maverick, and after try boot i am getting http://bpaste.net/show/10046/
<bl01zk> does netbook version of ubuntu have anything left out that normal one?
<Mathuin> psusi: you don't have to burn it to a CD if you have a USB stick around and can use Startup Disk Creator.
<swordz> war59312 It does remove some sources
<psusi> ganeshran, so?
<infid> seyfarth: there is with irssi
<magicianlord> does the MM iso properly boot with the USB creator now?
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: while you're up there, see if it can ping the first laptop too
<psusi> Mathuin, true
<n207go> if i upgrade do i disable anything before hand?
<mannerrrr> new install, why I am having problem with
<swordz> Just go into the source.list file and uncomment them
<ganeshran> psusi: doesnt it start from within ubuntu?
<k3rmitzz> hi I'm trying to format my partition so I can use it on my windows machine. I have used "mkfs.ntfs -f /dev/sdb2" and it said it finished in like 5 seconds. but when I do fdisk -l it still marks it as linux filesystem
<mannerrrr>  Failed to boot both default and fallback entries
<gilaniali> what is usually stored in /usr/bin and in /etc/init.d/ ?
 * Aemaeth is off to ubuntu-offtopic
<pr0xy> 10.10 doesn't work. PM me please I've been trying for 8 hours!
<Arne_> k3rmitzz, have you tried Partition Magic? That'll do the trick
<bl01zk> any
<war59312> @swordz I meant it removed "Software Sources" from the System menu all together on the upgrade.
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<alex_mayorga> !ubuntu-netbook-remix
<psusi> ganeshran, no... it's a bootable install cd... if you already have an older version installed, and want to upgrade, then you do that with the normal update manager
<infid> gilaniali: /usr/bin is most normal programs (bash, etc). /etc/init.d has networking service scripts, like mysqld start/stopping, etc
<Mathuin> !une
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<war59312> @sworz Easy enough to just right click sysem and do edit menus and add it back. Thankfully!!
<k3rmitzz> Arne_,  no but I image linux can do it too
<swordz> war59312 Then it must be somewhere else, I'd guess inside update manager?
<seyfarth> infid, thanks man
<jatt> k3rmitzz: you created a ntfs filesystem but didn't mark the partition as a dos one
<n207go> if i upgrade do i disable anything before hand?
<ganeshran> psusi: Ok so if i run this bootable cd. will it overwrite my ubuntu 10.04?
<war59312> @Swordz :p It's back..
<Xeno__> Hi, what exactly do i have to "resize" for Ubuntu? I was told it would wipe windows if i didnt Resize something
<infid> gilaniali: initd is the first process run by linux, so anything in /etc/init.d gets ran first
<cloud420> hola
<k3rmitzz> jatt,  how do I do that?
<psusi> ganeshran, you can install over the existing one, yes
<swordz> I'm not on 10.10 yet (busy trying to upgrade 2 computers), so I was just guessing anyway
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: yes
<war59312> @Xeno That's so you can reize your partitions if u wanted to.
<jatt> k3rmitzz: try with gparted
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, thanks for the link, it seems that apart from a few higher versions for some programs, most of it has stayed the same.
<k3rmitzz> can't command line do the job?
<Mathuin> Xeno__: your file system.  You have a file system with Windows, and you need to make it a little smaller to make room for another file system for Windows, unless your goal is to completely replace Windows.
<psusi> ganeshran, but that will delete and replace your current install
<Xeno__> No
<war59312> @Swordz no problem was just unexpected. Well now u now. ;)
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: that is what it seems to be to me, but I haven't yet started running it.
<Xeno__> i am trying to get Ubuntu and have windows Exist
<Xeno__> But
<Mathuin> ... and now I am.  UNE 10.10 woo
<Xeno__> I have 38 GB o_O
<Xeno__> free
<war59312> k
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: so, both can ping the router, but neither can ping each other?  Perhaps the router has some ICMP filtering enabled?
<alex_mayorga> !ubuntu-netbook-edition
<Mathuin> Xeno__: and all 38G are in the original partition.  It's like living in a warehouse that's one big room -- everyone can see you use the toilet. :-P
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: icmp?
<war59312> @Xeno OK? Im listening..
<aeon-ltd> Xeno__: thats not a problem ubuntu only needs 8gb (bare minimum)
<cliff__> Need to stop X server to install a new graphics driver, how do I do dat?
<Mathuin> !une | alex_mayorga
<ubottu> alex_mayorga: Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: the protocol that ping uses
<noob-tux--> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<k3rmitzz> jatt,  I swear remembering to using fdisk and then mkfs to create a ext3 filesystem
<Xeno__> i thought minumum was 10
<Xeno__> minimum*
<Mathuin> Xeno__: so you need to resize the Windows partition, and make it say 20G *smaller*.
<aeon-ltd> cliff__: kill X or gdm, then you'll fall back to a vt
<Mathuin> Then create a new 20G partition for Ubuntu.
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I have upgraded today. The only difference I've encountered so far is that one Wine Game suddenly started normally, while another game refused to start with sound. Strange, because 10.04 and 10.10 use the same version of Wine, 1.2
<pr0xy> please help. 10.10 will not install.
<Xeno__> o_O why would i need a SMALLER HDD
<Xeno__> lmao
<erkan^> Gwibber doesn't work :(
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: in router setup, what would I be looking for to fix that?
<Fatalis> i'm really used to two finger scroll gesture on my laptop, any way to get this working on ubuntu? the device brand is ALPS
<cliff__> aeon-ltd, Thanx, I forgot!
<PwrSurge> trying to upgrade to Maverick but get http://paste.ubuntu.com/510333
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: I run Wine 1.3 from a PPA, have you tried upgrading to that?
<PwrSurge> can anyone help out?
<erkan^> !Gwibber
<Mathuin> Xeno__: you do not need a smaller hard drive.  You need a new partition, and your current partition is taking all the space.
<Xeno__> Alright
<Xeno__> So
<cloud420> is this english or spanish ?
<cloud420> hello?
<cloud420> i guess im alone
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: maybe number of users is restricted or something...
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: It could be any number of things...  Actually, the first thing I'd look for is something about wireless client "isolation".  Then start poking at other security stuff.
<Xeno__> What do i "resize"
<Mathuin> Think of the disk as a birthday cake.  If you have no friends (because you run Windows), you get to eat the entire cake.  If you make a friend (say Ubuntu) you have to share the cake.
<Xeno__> when it comes to the selection list do i pick WinXP?
<Mathuin> You need to resize the Windows partition.
<aeon-ltd> PwrSurge: do 'sudo dpkg -configure -a'
<Xeno__> Alright =( i hope this doesnt wipe windows
<Mathuin> If you're running WinXP, then yes.
<Mathuin> Resizing should not wipe.
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: okay, I'll have a look.  thanks for helping me :)
<cliff__> aeon-ltd, doesnt work, asks for a specific job ID or something...
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<yofel> cloud420: it's english, see #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<infid> how come 'sudo select-editor' and chose 'nano' and i run 'sudo visudo' it still uses joe?
<Xeno__> Should i use 10GB or perhaps more?
<bangladesh> friends, I wish to install Ubuntu on my Intel Core 2 Duo... Despite the fact of Ubuntu calling amd64 version, I can install it with no problems, right?
<UseTheForce> is there any way to get pass the grub rescue prompt?
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I've tried running the 1.3 branch as well, but there are so many regressions. That is the first term that comes to mind in combination with Wine, always different regressions each version. It's maddening, but I just gave up on it.
<jatt> bangladesh: yes
<PwrSurge> dpkg: unknown option -o  ???
<bangladesh> thanks jatt! :D
<PwrSurge> wth?
<Billynkid> anyone having a problem with ubuntu 10.10 netbook freezing connecting to wifi
<PwrSurge> di not even have -o?
<aeon-ltd> cliff__: run 'top', then find the pid and sudo pkill it
<Mathuin> Xeno__: I would use 20, because you have so much free. :-)
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<murcherson> help i've uninstalled something i shouldn't have via synaptic. Not sure what though. Is there any way i can get a list of recently uninstalled applications. Thanks.
<pr0xy> 10.10 doesn't work. PM me please I've been trying for 8 hours!
<Xeno__> So that would leave me with about 18 gigs left =/ alrighty
<Xeno__> Ill try it
<Xeno__> thanks for the help
<Xeno__> ^^
<kangarooo> hello i put live cd in MAC computer and it loaded but live menu doesnt react.. it give language choosing but cant choose couse keyboard doesnt react.. what to do?
<FloodBot1> Xeno__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, if you want all your Windows games/ apps running like they should, you'll need at least 6 different versions. But I'll stop here, because I go even more offtopic.
<yofel> PwrSurge: what were you trying to do with '-o' ? dpkg doesn't have that option, it seems like the junior-config package is broken though
<Scunizi> pr0xy: nobody will PM.. questions and answers should be in channel for all to learn.. you need to ask more specific questions to get specific answers..
<gdb> erkan^: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/twitters-oauthpocalypse-today-upgrade.html
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: luckily, I just use Steam so it's just one.
<PwrSurge> I tried to do: 'sudo dpkg -configure -a'
<rascal999> x11vnc, how do i make it point to desktop?
<erkan^> ok i go see, gdb
<kapcom01> hello, im thinking installing ubuntu 10.10 64bit... id like to know if there is any problem with flash 64.. thanks
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I also run steam, but most of the games I love, don't run on it. I'm a retrogamer, you know ;-)
<PwrSurge> but get:  dpkg: unknown option -o
<aeon-ltd> PwrSurge: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<trism> erkan^: did you upgrade to maverick? after an upgrade, gwibber needs to import your accounts to sqlite, and it seems to get stuck sometimes, I had to delete my settings in ~/.gconf/apps/gwibber and then reconfigure them in gwibber's Edit/Preferences menu before is successfully realized it need to import the accounts
<Scunizi> kapcom01: on a rare occasion.. but overall not really
<infid> kapcom01: flash on ubuntu 10.04 64bit works fine for me, i assume 10.10 would
<kangarooo> Macintosh keyboard doesnt react on Ubuntu 10.10 live cd in Mac  Comp what to do? cant find any help in google
<pr0xy> okay, I can't get 10.10 to install at all. I've run into problems with the cd, if I update through lucid update manager, it freezes at grub.
<kapcom01> infid Scunizi thanks
<PwrSurge> ok now that works
<PwrSurge> but get the same error about junior-config
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: I was really really excited to see Abe's Oddysee and the sequel on Steam.  Worth the five bucks each. :-)
<gdb> erkan^: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-get-pino-without-oauth-to-work.html -- probably will work for gwibber, too (and is a non-testing software solution) this is what I do for Pino on Fedora.
<yofel> murcherson: /var/log/apt/term.log will show what package actions have been done
<pegasusbil> 10.10 netbook install not booting
<PwrSurge> aeon-ltd, : same as http://paste.ubuntu.com/510333/
<Mrokii> hello. I've had problems with crashing Ubuntu lately. And after one of the last crashes the left mousebutton stopped working. Does anybody have a clue what could be broken (apart from the mouse, which I doubt somehow).
<gdb> erkan^: Then again, it doesn't work. ;-)  Hopefully Gwibber will get a real update at some point.
<PwrSurge> what is junior-config anyways?
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I don't really like that series, too much frantic platforming, but it's also for sale on Gog, without DRM for $5,99
<murcherson> yofel: thanks a lot
<trism> gdb: gwibber has already been fixed to use oauth for both lucid and maverick
<gdb> trism: Ah, nice.  I wonder why it's broken for erkan^ then.
<aeon-ltd> PwrSurge: no idea..., sorry
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, if you like to continue discussing this, maybe we should go private instead of polluting the main channel
<erkan^> I go see
<DogWater> Are the bits for pxe network installs for 10.10 on in the ISO somewhere?
<nebula_> Help me !
<nebula_> How do I fix this problem software source "disbaled on upgrade to maverick"
<nebula_> and duplicate twice.
<Stereocaulon> DogWater, You'll need the Alternate install for that
<guntbert_> !enter | nebula_
<lunks> Congrats on 10.10 release! :)
<ubottu> nebula_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yofel> PwrSurge: it's part of debian-junior, did you install any junior-* package ? as this isn't part of the default install
<tom-ubuntu> hey, hello everybody.. I just have a quick question.. I downloaded alternate iso today, and performed an offline upgrade from Lucid to maverick.. it took about 1 hour to upgrade.. then I plugged in the ethernet. and went in to check for updates.. now it is UPGRADING once more.. downloading about 360 MB... and it will take more than 2 hours to complete.. is this all normal ?????
<nebula_> !enter
<erkan^> gdb, thank you very much
<erkan^> but and Facebook? :S
<Stereocaulon> tom-ubuntu, that's perfectly normal
<murcherson> yofel: perfect
<pr0xy> okay, I can't get 10.10 to install at all. I've run into problems with the cd, if I update through lucid update manager, it freezes at grub.
<JoeDye> I am getting this error:"no root file system is defined" when I am trying to install 10.10 64bit. I have two partition(one 40GB, the other 250GB) I am trying to install on the first. What do I do? I waited an hour so I am repeating my problem.
<cupis> tom-ubuntu, uprgading packages which are not on the CD/not part of ubuntu base install?
<tom-> i'm running ubuntu 10.10, and i want to disable wpa_supplicant, in an effort to minimize the number of running unnecessary processes -- is there a way to disable wpa_supplicant without removing network-manager completely?
<noob-tux--> i got ubuntu 10.04 lucid i got this problem from updates http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<lunks> I have an issue with my Ubuntu loading screen, though. How can I restore to the defaults? For now it's just a text Ubuntu 10.10 and ugly dots. Some random texts as well.
<guntbert_> nebula_: on upgrades all ppa get disabled because they usually are made for a special version
<L551> Hello... I am new to ubuntu. I am trying to install aMSN, but it states I need Tcl/tk v 8.5 or above to compile it. In terminal, it states I have 8.4. How do I update this?
<lunks> L551, just use apt-get install amsn
<tom-ubuntu> I am not sure which packages got upgraded from the cd, and whick are being upgraded from internet..
<Stereocaulon> tom-ubuntu, You probably executed the install form the CD. With an online upgrade through dist-upgrade, you'll get the latest versions through the upgrade instead
<lunks> L551, sorry, sudo apt-get install amsn
<alex_mayorga> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cupis> L551, install the package from universe
<miguel> ehi
<PwrSurge> yofel, : not sure unless it was a dependency
<miguel> alguien que me entienda?
<erkan^> :(
<tom-ubuntu> I executed the shell script on the distro cd..
<nebula_> guntbert_, you must manually remove them
<Stereocaulon> lunks, it sounds like your're hit by the nVidia bug.
<yofel> PwrSurge: well, essentially it fails because /etc/blends/blends.conf is missing, but I don't know where that file is supposed to come from
<Guest88539> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Blue1> hmm why is #ubuntu+1 invite only?
<jatt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fladd> hi there
<lunks> Stereocaulon, I didn't know I was hit by it :P How can I restore it?
<lunks> Blue1, cause 10.10 has been released. :)
<guntbert_> nebula_: I was talking about *your* problem :-)
<adrian15b> Guest88539: Visita: #ubuntu-es
<Blue1> okay let me see how to report a bug then
<Blue1> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<PwrSurge> yofel so should I try to reinstall junior-config?
<jonathan> Is anyone having a problem booting from HD with 10.10? All I get is blinking cursor!
<fladd> can anyone tell me where I can find the documentation for this unity interface? I just upgraded my netbook remix and I cannot operate it without knowing how unity works. It also freezes all of the time for 10 seconds or so, so I really need to know how to use it correctly. I also cannot find the ubuntu help at the system anymore.
<UseTheForce> jonathan, aye i have the same problem
<pegasusbil> hw do i get invited to join ubuntu+1
<UseTheForce> grub rescue
<tom-ubuntu> I executed gksudo "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" to start my offline upgrade..
<UseTheForce> trying to figure it out
<jonathan> UseTheForce: any progress in figuring the problem out?
<yofel> PwrSurge: possibly, maybe purge the package with 'sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends junior-config' (if you don't have any config files that you want to keep) and then run 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<sil3nt|warri0r> hello frnds
<rww> pegasusbil: You don't. It's closed until Natty Narwhal exists.
<sil3nt|warri0r> having a strange problem
<tom-ubuntu> I executed gksudo "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" to start my offline upgrade..  (this is to <Stereocaulon>)
<pegasusbil> tnx
<guntbert_> pegasusbil: not possible at the moment - there is nothing to talk about there anyway
<Stereocaulon> tom-ubuntu, thanks for the clarification
<UseTheForce> jonathan, i'm trying to manually reinstall grub2
<vipul> w32codecs i wants to install this
<Xeno__> Hi o_o;;i just started the boot disk and there was what looked like an animated guy in a circle and a keyboard lol is that normal (first time with ubuntu)
<jonathan> UseTheForce: ok let me know how that goes please :)
<vipul> i wants to install w32codecs but i can't see in synpatic manager or in ubuntu software center
<sil3nt|warri0r> i cant login to my kde desktop, everytime i try to login its just crashes,  but with other user a/c its ok
<sil3nt|warri0r> plz help
<tom-ubuntu> <Stereocaulon> so I understand I am not doing a useless recurrent upgrade am I ??
<UseTheForce> jonathan, roger that bro... lemme know if u figure anything out
<PwrSurge> damm it
<jonathan> UseTheForce: will do
<PwrSurge> same thing
<PwrSurge> it reinstalled but still gives same error
<Stereocaulon> tom-ubuntu, no, the update manager is just updating your packages to the latest versions that didn't make it in time to be included on the ISO-image of Maverick
<KungFuJesus> ok what gives, why is this not fixed yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exiv2/+bug/596327?comments=all
<Xeno__> Hi o_o;;i just started the boot disk and there was what looked like an animated guy in a circle and a keyboard lol is that normal (first time with ubuntu)
<yofel> PwrSurge: then please file a bug, there should be a crash file in /var/crash, file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug /var/crash/.(name of the junior-config.crash)'
<tom-ubuntu> thank you very much for clarification.. good night all...
<PwrSurge> ok, now it works
<vipul> i wants to install w32codecs but i can't see in synpatic manager or in ubuntu software center
<vipul> am i visebal ?
<yofel> PwrSurge: after that try to remove the package and the packages that depend on it using apt-get
<blakkheim> vipul: ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you all the codecs
<Xeno__> Guess im going to have to keep it up lmapo
<Xeno__> Hi o_o;;i just started the boot disk and there was what looked like an animated guy in a circle and a keyboard lol is that normal (first time with ubuntu)
<blakkheim> Xeno__: don't repeat yourself like that
<PwrSurge> now that I also uninstalled junior-games-gl
<Stereocaulon> vipul, what are you trying to say?
<vipul> blakkheim,  ?
<marius007> i want to join at debian chanel , i can´t . this say me ýou need to be identified with servise ´´
<Blue1> i am an a circular loop reporting a bug
<sil3nt|warri0r> anyone ??
<Xeno__> im trying to figure out if it was about to wipe my WinXP or not o_o;;
<BlueMatt> is there any way to diagnose a high system cpu if there are no processes using any more than 1% cpu
<vipul> Stereocaulon,  i am just trying to compile gyachi
<vipul> and i need w32codecs
<vipul> w32codecs   <---- "tsp codecs are needed, sometimes they dont come in the package but still needed to create the folder"
<Stereocaulon> !patience  | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<PwrSurge> now how do I restart the dist upgrade?
<Xeno__> Then perhaps someone should try answering me =/
<Scunizi> !codecs | vipul
<ubottu> vipul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sil3nt|warri0r> :(
<PwrSurge> sudo do-release-upgrade
<PwrSurge> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<PwrSurge> No new release found
<yofel> PwrSurge: if dpkg --configure -a finishes fine run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | vipul
<ubottu> vipul: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<WXZ> how do I open an unknown file format in gedit?
<Xeno__> WIll someone PLEASE answer my question
<Gnea> !attitude | Xeno__
<ubottu> Xeno__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<guntbert> !register | marius007
<ubottu> marius007: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Blue1> trying to report a bug but I am in a circular loop, what's the trick?
<Stereocaulon> WXZ, try finding out which file format it is from the command-line: try file [file you want to investigate]
<WXZ> vdi
<rjg_> i can't seem to change my docky theme - what do I do now?
<Xeno__> What "attitude" did i have? I simply asked if someone could answer my question
<rww> Xeno__: The animated guy in the circle and keyboard is the "Press any key for accessibility options" image. It's part of the normal LiveCD thing.
<WXZ> but I don't know the encoding Stereocaulon
<adrian15b> Xeno__: Yes, that's normal, what's the boot disk? The hard disk or the cdrom ?
<yofel> Xeno__: what you saw was the the cover of the boot configuration screen, it should continue to boot the live disk after that
<Xeno__> Okay thanks WXZ
<Xeno__> Really :O
<Xeno__> But it just stayed there -- i didnt let it load for that long though
<Xeno__> CDrom
<Stereocaulon> WXZ, it seems to be a Virtual Box Harddrive image
<Xeno__> But -- i thought it was going to do harm so i restarted my comp again
<yofel> Blue1: cricular loop? where does this happen?
<Gnea> Xeno__: did the cd drive light keep blinking?
<happyface> what's a good ubuntu release for an old intel p4 with 1gb ram?
<Xeno__> Im not sure
<WXZ> Stereocaulon: I worded it wrong
<Xeno__> i wasnt really looking at it
<WXZ> I meant encoding, not format
<blakkheim> !mini | happyface
<ubottu> happyface: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Blue1> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<adrian15b> Xeno__: It does not doo any harm you can leave it there till it loads. Maybe the checksum of your image is not correct.
<yofel> Blue1: ok, how did you try to file the bug?
<Stereocaulon> happyface,  MAverick should run fine on it, provided your hardware is supported.
<Xeno__> No, i waited like 30 seconds lol
<Xeno__> i was freakin out kinda didnt know what it was
<UseTheForce> jonathan, u still here bro?
<Xeno__> So i came here to check up on it
<happyface> Stereocaulon: blakkheim: I'm running 9.10 on it now but it's slow as heck
<infid> how come 'sudo select-editor' and chose 'nano' and i run 'sudo visudo' it still uses joe?
<Xeno__> Anyways rebooting again ^^; sorry for the misunderstanding
<Gnea> Xeno__: well, if it stops blinking for more than a few minutes and doesn't do anything, then it's likely it stalled. an ubuntu cd will never overwrite anything on a HDD until you explicitly tell it to
<vipul> sir plzz i need sort of help if you can do me a favour i will very thankful to you
<Stereocaulon> happyface, Maverick should be faster than 9.10
<blakkheim> infid: EDITOR=vim visudo
<Xeno__> alright
<blakkheim> or nano or whatever
<happyface> Stereocaulon: really? that's good to know! I'll load it up!
<Xeno__> Thanks for the help everyone
<jonathan> UseTheForce, yep
<Xeno__> im trying now
<yofel> Blue1: by the way, if you need help with filing bugs you can ask the bugsquad for help in #ubuntu-bugs too
<vipul> w32codecs   <---- "tsp codecs are needed, sometimes they dont come in the package but still needed to create the folder
<Scunizi> infid: sudo nano will get you nano
<Stereocaulon> happyface, if you're low on Mem and willing to make a few sacrifices to the UI, try Fluxbuntu, it's like greased lightning
<vipul> so tell me what to do ?
<blakkheim> Scunizi: that's not what he was asking
<n207go> does NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 96) on 10.10??
<WXZ> Stereocaulon: how do I find out it's encoding?
<happyface> Stereocaulon: might try that aswell, thanks for the suggestion
<jonathan> UseTheForce: you figure out anything?
<Scunizi> n207go: you can find it in the repo's.. use synaptic package manager
<yofel> !w32codecs | vipul
<ubottu> vipul: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Stereocaulon> happyface, something in between, which is also quite elegant, is Xubuntu. I love XFCE, think of it as Gnome-Lite.
<Blue1> yofel: thanks I am trying to report a bug but I am in a circular loop.  I will try that
<Stereocaulon> happyface, another desktop environment to look out for is lxde, also great
<n207go> ty
<dack70> Should I install Ubuntu 10.10 desktop or netbook edition on an old Pentium 3 1.2GHz Dell laptop?  I already have the desktop version, but it seems a little slow.
<Stereocaulon> WXZ, is the extension of that file .vdi?
<blakkheim> dack70: use the minimal iso
<SortiE2> Great work GUYS!!!
<Doyle> Issue: In games the character, mouse, whatever, is continuously moving towards the upper-left corner of the screen. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<electrofreak> what is the current state of nvidia and ati drivers in linux. I might be considering going to ATI... I've never bought ATI before.... so I was wondering about linux support.
<happyface> Stereocaulon: yea fluxbuntu looks a little TOO lite
<blakkheim> electrofreak: nvidia has much better linux support
<yofel> Blue1: I don't understand what you mean by cricular loop, apport usually works fine
<Stereocaulon> happy, yes sacrifices indeed, but it *does* run fast.
<ruif13> :) hia again about 4 hours after my upgrade and all still great :)
<ruif13> :D
<ruif13> too fasterrrrrr :D
<Blue1> yofel: private message ok?
<electrofreak> blakkheim, that was always my impression, too... hmmmmmm
<uLinux> how can redirect a website to another one?
<uLinux> using hosts file?
<jpds> uLinux: Using a Rewrite rule?
<electrofreak> what about these AMD chipsets? how well is linux supported with them?
<PwrSurge> how do you force apt-get to ignore package holds?
<PwrSurge> --ignore-hold does not work
<Doyle> Issue: In games the character, mouse, whatever, is continuously moving towards the upper-left corner of the screen. Any ideas on how to solve this?
<uLinux> jpds: like microsoft.com to redirect to ubuntu.com
<blakkheim> electrofreak: if you show me the one specifically i can give you a better answer
<Gnea> PwrSurge: try removing the holds
<PwrSurge> Gnea: how?
<aleksandrit> hi all. i can't start x after updating to 10.10, it writes 'module nvidia not found, no drivers available'. how to fix it?
<jpds> uLinux: You would need to set up a rewrite rule on the server that hosts the domain you want to redirect.
<blakkheim> aleksandrit: install the nvidia driver, that's pretty obvious
<ruif13> nLinux  <META HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh" CONTENT="1; URL=The web address or page you want to redirect to">
<Moc> CPU Scaling doesn't have the right text color in 10.10
<ruif13> :D
<Stereocaulon> uLinux, try using the hosts file is a quick-and-dirty solution, mostly used to blacklist certain networks
<Scunizi> PwrSurge: sometimes  a full sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will pull them in.. dist-upgrade is NOT designed to take you to the next release but mearly upgrade versions of packages in your system if they are available.
<Moc> grey on grey = unreadble ;)
<bsd128> ver 10.10 - whats with the install - it just says ubuntu 101.0 w\ith 4 dots under it - absolutely no idea of whats happening or how long - benn running for some time now
<adrian15b> uLinux: Using hosts file you could assign microsoft.com and www.microsoft.com one of the www.ubuntu.com ips but I don't understand why anyone would like to do so
<Gnea> PwrSurge: well how did you hold the packages originally?
<aleksandrit> blakkheim, how if i only have command line? x doesn't start
<lolla> hi i am using linux mint and i have a sound problem my sound card is ati built in
<ruif13> Moc: yap :(
<electrofreak> blakkheim, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131644
<bsd128> download
<dugger5688> Moc: Yeah, realized that after upgrade... I just set it to show the icon instead
<blakkheim> aleksandrit: install with aptitude
<PwrSurge> Scunizi, : does not work, same thing
<Scunizi> lolla: mint is not supported here.
<PwrSurge> aborted due to held packages
<Moc> I'll leave both, probably will be a update in the next few day that will fix it
<noob-tux--> i hope tomorrow someone from here can help me out with my problem :) good night guys! enjoy ur day! http://paste.ubuntu.com/510266/
<uLinux> adrian15b: must be IPs right?
<rww> !mintsupport | lolla
<ubottu> lolla: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<PwrSurge> Gnea: i did not, the dist-upgrade aborted due to a dependency error
<bsd128> the dosts change for white to red and back and thats all that happens
<nebula_> Help me !
<Stereocaulon> uLinux, for instance, I redirect all traffic from ad-networks like Doubleclick to 127.0.0.1
<nebula_> How do I fix this problem software source "disbaled on upgrade to maverick"
<lolla> ok thank you
<Gnea> PwrSurge: if there are no held packages, how can something nonexistant be ignored?
<bsd128> going into vmware machine
<blakkheim> electrofreak: i don't know about the onboard audio but everything else looks like it should be alright
<uLinux> Stereocaulon: but you use IPs?
<aleksandrit> blakkheim, it writes "cannot stat 'aptitude'". and before drivers were already installed via "hardware drives"
<aleksandrit> *drivers
<Stereocaulon> uLinux, yes I still use IP4 addresses.
<Gnea> PwrSurge: and can you pastebin the error?
<myke5161> Hey all how is ubuntu 10.10? Any unforseen problems or issues?
<Gnea> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<adrian15b> uLinux: Yes... if you want to rename names you should probably set up a bind server and use that as a default in your resolv.conf and re-write the microsoft.com site as a ubuntu.com CNAME (if it can be done, I am not sure)
<bencc> is there a difference between installing vbox guest additions from the iso or from ubuntu repositories?
<Gnea> myke5161: check the bug tracker
<Gnea> !bugs | myke5161
<ubottu> myke5161: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Stereocaulon> uLinux, ah, no, I use patterns for hostnames in the blacklist, not IP-ranges.
<brad_> hey, my wireless isn't working in 1010, worked in 1004 though?  people having wireless issues?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: got a second?
<PwrSurge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/510353/
<uLinux> whats the blacklist file
<churl> Hello!! On boot, after the BIOS loads, when the screen is all black but the blinking cursor at the top left, but before GRUB loads, what is that screen called?
<bsd128> finally got a message - system panic after about an hour
<difu339> Hi, Can someone tell me how to go back to normal mode? (I was beta testing 10.10, now i want to not beta test. can someone help me?)
<difu339> now that 10.10 is out i dont want to beta test anymore
<edbian> difu339, Just update.  you'll be in normal mode.
<difu339> i want stable updates
<bsd128> panic - not syncing -attempted to kill init
<difu339> ok
<Gnea> PwrSurge: yeah, --ignore-hold isn't a valid apt-get option
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: ya
<electrofreak> blakkheim, yea, I might just keep my current nvidia card on a board like that.... dunno yet. I'm really indecisive about my next build, heh
<dugger5688> uLinux: That's very possible to do. Look into tutorials on bind9. Try searching for things like "ubuntu DNS bind tutorial" or similar. It's fairly easy, what I do is run a DNS server in a stripped down ubunt-server running on  a VM so I can shut it down if I screw something up and fall back to router DNS.
<bsd128> this is supposed to be better ? than what?
<difu339> edbian, at the beginning launch screen it has a different start up from 10.04
<difu339> is that the beta start screen? or does everyone get that
<edbian> difu339, 10.10 is stable now.  It should be different than 10.04
<Gnea> PwrSurge: you'll want to use aptitude for that, it has hold/unhold options
<PwrSurge> Gnea, : so how do I remove holds?
<difu339> like it has the text when it shuts down?
<blakkheim> electrofreak: yeah i know the feeling, i'm having trouble deciding between a few parts myself
<mdg2> I'm trying to ping another computer on network and ping command goes out, but the "From  messages is icmp=1 Destination Host Not found
<mdg2> icmp_seq Destination...
<ben_q> is this a "feature" in maverik: if you press F2 on a file, it highlights the whole filename including the extension. with koala it only highlighted the filename without extension. can I change this again?
<Stereocaulon> electrofreak, just make sure that everything you include in your machine is green on the linux hardware compatibility list.
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: does that have to do with allowing wireless briding?
<electrofreak> blakkheim, it's also hard because both AMD and Intel are coming out with some nice new stuff next year... but I wasn't anticipating waiting that long for a new system.
<electrofreak> Stereocaulon, yea.... I always do.
<Stereocaulon> electrofreak, when did you buy your current system?
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: it could.  A bit hard to say without being familiar with all of your gear though.
<Doyle> Yo. Here's an issue I can't figure out. In most games the character/spaceship/whatever, is forced to the upper left corner of the screen. Using a laptop with a touchpad with external monitor, mouse, kbrd connected. Issue persists when only using the laptop. Keys aren't stuck, nothings touching the touchpad.
<PwrSurge> Gnea: Where? I don't see any option?
<supersentenzo> ciao
<blakkheim> electrofreak: this is kind of OT for ubuntu channel so PM me if you want to talk about hardware and such
<electrofreak> Stereocaulon, well... it's about 5 years old... a socket 939 with an x2 in it (upgraded to that later)
<churl> Hello!! On boot, after the BIOS loads, when the screen is all black but the blinking cursor at the top left, but before GRUB loads, what is that screen called? Because my computer is not going past that screen and I don't know what to google for this :)
<bsd128> I guess i'll have to wait until the bugs are ironed out before I try to install 10.10 - maybe 6 months from now.
<kronic999> evening all
<supersentenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Stereocaulon> electrofreak, yes, I understand why you don't want to wait much longer ;-)
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: each response from ping "From xxx.xxx.x.x icmp_sequences=1 Destination Host Not Found"
<Gnea> PwrSurge: aptitude --help | less
<Stereocaulon> churl, that screen is called the POST (Bios checks)
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: assuming the first three octets of the IP addresses are all the same, then I'd blame the router config *somehow*, even if I'm not sure how.
<trism> ben_q: there is a bug report for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/644170 although I can't reproduce it
<electrofreak> Stereocaulon, don't get me wrong... it's actually pretty capable, even to todays standards.... but I've pretty much maxed out the board....so next logical step is a new mobo... which means new everything else.
<churl> Stereocaulon: thanks man/woman
<Doonz> anyone here a picasa cli power user?
<izardstreet> firefox has been crashing now that i switched to 10.10
<guntbert> ben_q: my version behaves the same as ever (only first part is selected)
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: i did note on the dhcp page it listed all of my computers and their ip
<ben_q> thanks, trism, I'll subscibe there
<uLinux> cya
<edbian> izardstreet, launch firefox in the terminal.  When it crashes look there to see any valueable error messages it left behind
<lunavorax> Hi everyone !
<adrian15b> churl: If you can boot from a cdrom (i.e. Ubuntu live cd) then it might be a GRUB problem although you do not see Grub.
<izardstreet> edbian: thanks
<Stereocaulon> churl, np, such an easy question was no trouble at all to answer, I 've fiddled with computers for 25 years now, so I can claim some experience there...
<supersentenzo> hi
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: that's a good start
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: what's the router model?
<lunavorax> I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my computer but .bashrc is missing. Where can I grab/reconstruct this file ?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: belkin g
<Chaos2358> is anyone here familiar with sox?
<churl> adrian15b: thanks :)
<alex_mayorga> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/326/detail/
<kronic999> Hi all, I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 from an 8GB Fat32 USB drive, I used universal USB Installer to install 10.10-desktop-i386.iso on the drive, I had an issue where there is a data error in 'casper\filesystem.squashfs'. File is broken. I went a head anyway and booted from USB but the boot failed. any ideas?
<trism> lunavorax: /etc/skel/.bashrc has a copy
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: F5d7230-4
<cupis> lunavorax, it is optional, you can just create it if you need to put any config there
<spydon> Is there any application to control fan speed in ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> lunavorax, you can just open up your favorite editor and start it anew. Lot's of examples on the net.
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, you mean the sound package sox?
<brad_> 1010 break anybody's wireless?  it won't pull up available networks.  feel like it might be some kind of issue with the wireless button above my keyboard.
<lunavorax> Thank you very much trism, cupis, Stereocaulon
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon yes
<slylias> How do I set a chrontab to update my system time every 5 minutes with NTP?
<_pHI_> Hi ! i was curious if i need to re-install ubuntu 10.10 final over the RC in order to make sure i have all the latest packages? or is a simple system update through update manager enough? thanks so much.
<iceroot> slylias: */5 * * * * yourcommand
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, having trouble with it?
<iceroot> slylias: you can edit/create crons with "crontab -e"
<rww> !final | _pHI_
<ubottu> _pHI_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<lunavorax> I have another problem, I installed the broadcom wifi driver and now the wifi icon i the top bar disapeared...
<Jordan_U> churl: Try holding shift during boot, Ubuntu hides the grub menu by default so it's hard to tell when it's a problem before or after grub.
<KungFuJesus> does anybody know how I can find the maintainer for the kexiv package?
<slylias> */05 * * * * ntpdate pool.ntp.org      is already in my chrontab entry for root.
<c3l> slylias: man crontab and crontab for more info
<Chaos2358> stereocauloni installed and it wount recognize mp3 audio formats what i've found tells me why and that i need to compile from source codes in order to rectify and i dont know how
<slylias> But it isn't working.
<infid> how do i add a user to a group?
<LatHans> hi! I have a 64-bit system, but ubuntu.com says that 32-bit is recommended. I don't believe I need to use any special software that is 32-bit only. what should I do?
<_pHI_> rww: hmm, wheni do that it complains about missing signatures for maverick release or similar
<PwrSurge> Gnea: sudo aptitude unhold xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-wacom xserver-xorg-video-openchrome does not work
<trism> ben_q: actually it seems I can reproduce it, but it only affects List View
<chrissharp123> LatHans: use 64-bit
<cupis> slylias, wow you'd be better off with something like openntpd ?
<Stereocaulon> Chaos, but can you playback mp3 normally outside sox?
<edbian> LatHans, Do you have more than 3.2Gb of ram?
<rww> _pHI_: No idea, sorry. I haven't done it myself.
<crimsonmane> hello again everyone. so i just downloaded Flash Player and it looks like a LIB file, belonging in the LIB directory. how do i get it there? if i just try to move it, it says error
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon
<LatHans> edbian: yes. 6 GB.
<kronic999> BUMP! :) Hi all, I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 from an 8GB Fat32 USB drive, I used universal USB Installer to install 10.10-desktop-i386.iso on the drive, I had an issue where there is a data error in 'casper\filesystem.squashfs'. File is broken. I went a head anyway and booted from USB but the boot failed. any ideas? (URL to screenshot if allowed http://imgur.com/qZtNn.png )
<churl> it DID boot from a Live CD. what where would that leave me?
<PwrSurge> it does not remove the holds
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon yes i can
<markboston> who was it i was just talking to
<edbian> LatHans, The whole point of 64bit arch is to allow the use of more than 3.2Gb of ram. If you go 32 bit you'll be limited to only 3.2 Gb of your 6
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: what subversion?  (Probably on a sticker underneath)
<edbian> LatHans, Go 64 bit
<themusicgod1> i have turned 'alerts' to mute and the sound theme to 'no sounds' yet still...I get the ubuntu drums whenever i click 'OK' on menu dialogues, etc, really loud.  How do I force gnome/etc to stop doing that
<iceroot> slylias: 5 not 05  also dont use ntdate, use the complet path, because cron doesnt know the path to the binary by defaultr
<coz_> CrimsonIdol,  open a terminal  type   gksudo nautilus
<coz_> CrimsonIdol, sorry
<crimsonmane> kronic999: that's about the problem i was having. you'll need to install using the Alternate install disc
<themusicgod1> beyond turning off all sound all together
<infid> nm
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, did you upgrade, or did you make a fresh install of 10.10?
<slylias> thank you iceroot
<boscop> are the intel graphics drivers of ubuntu 10.10 faster than before? slow graphics drivers are the main reason why I'm rarely using ubuntu on my laptop..
<coz_> crimsonmane, open terminal   gksudo nautilus
<coz_> crimsonmane,   you can then drag it where it should be
<LatHans> alright:)
<LatHans> thanks
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: v6002?
<markboston> who was it i was talking to about unity?
<themusicgod1> (for 9.10)
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon no i'm still using 10.04 not going to upgrade just yet due to seeing alot of issues in here i want to wait till some have been fixed
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> hi, I'm having trouble with installing ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help me out?
<crimsonmane> thank you coz_  and just to clarify am i correct that this is where adobe flash needs to go? just drag it there and it will be installed?
<kronic999> Crimsonmane: So we cant do it from USB? we need to burn a disc, is that what you are saying?
<themusicgod1> Rodrigo_Retamoza: what specifically is going wrong?
<iceroot> !details | Rodrigo_Retamoza
<ubottu> Rodrigo_Retamoza: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: I was hoping for something either like "P74559-F" or "9xxx"
<crimsonmane> kronic999: i had your problem and the LiveCD wont work for you either. you'll need to use the alt install... lemme grab the link fo ryou
<valentino_tuga> hi. I've just installed kubuntu 10.10 and i have no sound
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, sounds reasonable enough indeed, I checked the known issues, didn't find anything that was applicable to my machine, so I took the plunge today...
<coz_> crimsonmane,  well  if you  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  you will automatically get flash
<lunks> Ok, the nice Plymouth Ubuntu logo splash screen just doesn't work here. Using Nvidia drivers. What should I do?
<crimsonmane> thank you coz_  i'll do that instead
<aemaeth_> I just installed 10.10 on my laptop, and grub says "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found." what do i do from here?
<slylias> The problem is that I'm running this in a VM, that isn't running often. Gradually fixing errors is the problem!
<Doyle> Problem: When playing a game, the character is stuck moving wards the upper left corner of the screen. I can click away and he'll go to where I indicate, but he runs back up to the top left of the screen after. Happens in most games. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: P10535-c (I think that '10")
<slylias> They'll never get fixed.
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, what error message did you get with sox?
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> ok, sorry, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10, I get to the "Who are you?" screen with no trouble but it doesn't let me go farther from there (forward button's grayed out), what could be missing?
<coz_> crimsonmane,  if you have sun java installed you may want to remove  iecedtea and related packages
<crimsonmane> kronic999:  are you 32bit or 64bit?
<josephschwenker> I just downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 amd64 for my intel 64 cpu, and i get authentication failure after the plymouth screen
<kronic999> 32
<cupis> slylias, run ntpdate on startup and openntpd as a background daemon
<josephschwenker> I described the problem more thoroughly here: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592397
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon cannot recognize input format
<crimsonmane> coz_: i dont actually have it install, just downloaded
<coz_> crimsonmane,  which flash or java?
<infid> how do you delete a user from a group from the command line?
<crimsonmane> well both i guess. trying to use youtube
<Scunizi> Rodrigo_Retamoza: does it provide a place to enter your name? did you do that?
<slylias> cupis: It's a VM, it won't run on 'startup' because I'm not actually shutting down and starting up the machine, just restarting the VM.
<crimsonmane> kronic999: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download scroll all the way down and pick a country
<coz_> crimsonmane,  ok  then get rid of what you downloaded and just install the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kronic999> awesome thanks, ill try that
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon from what i've read sox cannot include mp3 recognition in its package due to copyright laws so you have to find it like fixing dvd playback
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: P10535-c
<kronic999> :)
<lunks> Ok, the nice Plymouth Ubuntu logo splash screen just doesn't work here. Using Nvidia drivers. What should I do?
<albena> hi
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> yes, I filled all the fields, the password confirmation is checked as well, all previous steps were completed
<coz_> crimsonmane,  if you want sun java you will have to enable the partner repositories  and install sun java  then remove icedtea
<lunks> Stereocaulon, u said something about nvidia bug, what is it? can i fix it?
<crimsonmane> kronic999:  wait up
<slylias> Thank you for the help, it's working now!
<kronic999> I cant get 10.10? :<
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon and i've only been using ubuntu or linux in general for two weeks
<crimsonmane> kronic999: once you pick a country, choose MAVERICK
<randomOfAmber> Rodrigo_Retamoza: what if you go back then forward? your data should still be there...
<guntbert> spydon: for thinkpads there is tpfand (https://launchpad.net/~thinkpadusers/+archive/ppa/+build/849872) the jaunty build also works on lucid
<kronic999> crimsonmane, ok
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, try this link, it may help you, even though it's a bit old: http://stefaanlippens.net/audio_conversion_cheat_sheet
<coz_> crimsonmane,  however the  restricted extras will allow you to watch youtube videos
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> yeah, I did that as well, but do you want me to check for fields that could be missing?
<Scunizi> Rodrigo_Retamoza: did the password or user name (login name) have a space?
<Chaos2358> ok thanx brb
<randomOfAmber> Rodrigo_Retamoza: of course
<spydon> guntbert, too bad this isn't a thinkpad, although I have thinkpads too so thanks for the tip :)
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> the "Your name" field does have a space
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> the other ones don't, completely alphanumeric
<Scunizi> Rodrigo_Retamoza: that's ok
<guntbert> spydon: :)
<crimsonmane> ok coz_  what do i need again? what do i do to remove the java i already downloaded? just delete the folder?
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: it has a built-in AP, but I don't use that or wireless bridging
<carlosfrg> join ubuntu-es
<silasdavis> anyone know how I can make grub-mkconfig work from a livecd on a disk not mounted as /, without some chroot tomfoolery
<silasdavis> ?
<tripelb> 10.04 1.3M internet connection nothing going on - video image comes in a set of stills. What's the problem. I see things are at 100% in the use meter up there.
<churl> adrian15b: it booted from a Live CD
<carlosfrg> join  #ubuntu-es
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, try installing libsox-fmt-ffmpeg if you did not do so already
<kronic999> crimsonmane, I'm looking for: Maverick -> rc -> ubuntu-10.10-rc-dvd-i386.iso  Right?
<churl> Jordan_U: seems ;the problem is not grub :(
<slawek> Witam]
<crimsonmane> that'll be the one
<crimsonmane> kronic999:
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> I went back as you told me, nothing was missing but...it seems it got fixed anyways
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon no help there that just explains how to use n ot how to compile and ok 1 sec i will install that now
<Rodrigo_Retamoza> so thanks
<smev9> hello, i recently installed 10.10 and i would like to have fast access to my data via the folders in /home/USER/ but i have not enough room left to copy the files there. Is there a way to link the data on my ntfs harddisk to that place?
<carlosfrg> odijgfi
<kronic999> crimsonmane, then I just do what I did b4 with the universal USB installer?
<Stereocaulon> Chaos2358, try searching in Synaptic if you want GUI, or just type: sudo ap-get install libsox-fmt-ffmpeg
<tripelb> ALSO how do I keep something on my clipboard, say a url from a browser, even though I close the program that I copied from. This is odd that it forgets.
<JoeDye> I am getting this error:"no root file system is defined" when I am trying to install 10.10 64bit. I have two partition(one 40GB, the other 250GB) I am trying to install on the first. What do I do?
<randomOfAmber> tripelb: it should remember that.  which program isn't?
<slawek> pl ubuntu
<slawek> ?
<josephschwenker> does anyone have an answer for my question?
<crimsonmane> kronic999: only burn it to disc. i had 3 days of install issues trying to use usb and livecd ... forced to use not only alternate but 10.10 ... 10.04 was all i could find for some reason but someone helped me find 10 10
<Stereocaulon> JoeDye, Danger Will Robinson! Don't make any rash decisions, it might screw up your data.
<Jordan_U> churl: Do you see anything different if you hold shift during boot? (start holding while you still see messages from the BIOS, "POST").
<crimsonmane> i think that is a dvd style... i was given a cd version
<kronic999> crimsonmane, ok thanks for your help. peace out
<crimsonmane> GL
<tripelb> I copied it from chrome. closed chrome. restarted chrome. tried to paste.
<pinnerup> Humm - after upgrading to Maverick on my desktop, the screen is flickering quite a lot with semi-regular intervals. It's constant for different resolutions and frequencies. Never seen this before.
<crimsonmane> tripleb do i know you from wow?
<tripelb> randomOfAmber, ^^
<tripelb> crimsonmane, sorry but I dont play it.
<randomOfAmber> tripelb: ?
<josephschwenker> anyone?
<tonyyarusso> mdg2: man, I'm running out of ideas.  Maybe try ##networking
<Stereocaulon> JoeDye, do you have multiple OS'es installed on your target HDD and if so: Did you reserve space for Ubuntu?
<tripelb> crimsonmane, but I do like Belgian beer
<randomOfAmber> !ask josephschwenker
<fasta> Does Maverick switch automatically to nouveau when you use nvidia currently?
<tripelb> I copied it from chrome. closed chrome. restarted chrome. tried to paste. randomOfAmber
<randomOfAmber> !ask | josephschwenker
<ubottu> josephschwenker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mdg2> tonyyarusso: okay.  Thanks for all your help - much appeciated :)
<josephschwenker> I asked a question.
<josephschwenker> I am asking for you to answer the question.
<shafi> I'm looking for a good "Bandwidth Management" tool, can some one help plz?
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: i'm scrolling up but not seeing your question :( there's a ton o text can you please re-ask?
<coz_> fasta,  it should disable nouveau once you have installed the nvidia driver
<tripelb> crimsonmane, I am ogen as well.
<randomOfAmber> josephschwenker: yes but the scrolling in this channel is very fast, you'll have to sum it up again after waiting for awhile
<Stereocaulon> fasta, I don 't think so, probably it prefers the closed drivers.
<churl> Jordan_U: showed me grub menu, i selected a "recovery" selection, and is now trying to boot (progress!) I'm not sure if booting recovery should usually take soooo long? 5 minutes so far still going
<josephschwenker> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592397
<josephschwenker> that's my problem
<fasta> coz_, I am talking about a working Lucid installation that uses nvidia.
<ter0> sudo apt-get install sl
<ter0> :P
<fasta> coz_, so, an upgrade.
<JoeDye> Stereocaulon  No, I use 2nd pat for files
<tripelb> 10.04 1.3M internet connection nothing going on - video image comes in a set of stills. What's the problem. I see things are at 100% in the use meter up there.
<Jordan_U> churl: It normally should not take that long, but hopefully now that you can see some output there is an error message that can give a hint at what's going wrong.
<fasta> All the problems people are reporting seem to indicate that it does select nouveau.
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: very similiar to my issue
<crimsonmane> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download and use the Alternate Download CD
<coz_> fasta,  mm   it should still disable nouveau...that may a problem with the upgrade
<crimsonmane> pick a country then get Maverick
<coz_> fasta,  you can blacklist nouneau  let me find  link
<guntbert> infid: deluser <user> <group>
<josephschwenker> alright.  i don't see intel64, though
<Stereocaulon> JoeDye, please clarify with a pastebin of your current HDD partitions.
<scabies> bye
<fasta> shafi, wondershaper can do that.
<guntbert> infid: with sudo :-)
<crimsonmane> amd is the name but its all the same
<zcat[1]> So what are first impressions of the meerkat? Is it worth upgrading to?
<crimsonmane> it confused me too
<crimsonmane> but its the right one to use
<churl> Jordan_U: is it possible to go back through all this output?
<josephschwenker> i have an intel processor, it's 64
<josephschwenker> the only option for ubuntu is amd64
<guntbert> zcat[1]: thats off topic here :-)
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: dont let the AMD label fool you. i have Intel also.
<fasta> coz_, the point is that a release should never change a user's configuration.
<crimsonmane> it is for all 64 bit architecture
<Scunizi> josephschwenker: that will work
<mbn_18> Hi, I wish to install firefox on a server using the minimal packages of X ( preferable no gnome )
<josephschwenker> but when i tried the standard disk, amd only worked on an amd system
<quant_> hi, trying to get WoW running on wine in 10.10, it worked in 10.04 and I understand that I need to add: sys.kernel.yama.ptrace_scope = 0 into /etc/sysctl.conf - can anyone tell me what am I doing by setting this?
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: that's why we're getting you to use the alternate install.
<Stereocaulon> zcat[1], good question, I have not seen any notable differences, other than some higher version numbers for some programs and a few (for me) useless additions to the preferences menu.
<MrStein> ikonia: Hi! Remember yesterday claimin xchat is part of LiveCD? Now I'm running 10.10 GNOME i386 Lice and it also has no xchat.
<josephschwenker> alright, i'll try it
<MrStein> Lice_Live
<MrStein> =
<josephschwenker> any idea why i can't use the standard one?
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: i suffered for 3 days trying to install ubuntu and this is how i finally got it
<coz_> fasta,   if you look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1426745  scroll down to  "SevenMaqchines" post   you can blacklist nouveau   however I agree that it should not change the settings
<Stealth_> MrStein, what d you want?
<zcat[1]> hmm, perhaps I should find a 'what's new' page and see what's new ;)
<mtx_init> MrStein: not everything on livecd is installed
<mbn_18> how do I set ubuntu to use the lowest X configuration possible?
<jatt> wow why are the fonts so big in ubuntu 10.10
<MrStein> Stealth_: to clear up something from yesterday
<randomOfAmber> mbn_18: you want a console? or just low graphics?
<Stealth_> Ahh ok MrStein
<Stereocaulon> zcat[1], https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Release%20Overview
<crimsonmane> josephschwenker: no reason is given why sometimes installing just doesnt work and we have to use the alt
<josephschwenker> alright
<zcat[1]> have mostly decided I should just stick with the LTS for a while anyhow, lucid is 'good enough' and I should focus on getting other things done and not upgrading all the time.
<mbn_18> randomOfAmber: I am going to run Firefox to get screenshots on a cloud server. I prefer the least memory usage
<shafi> tnx fasta
<josephschwenker> i have a 40 gb disk that i need to reformat, but it has a whole bunch of different partitions
<tripelb> OK no one answers: let me put this another way. as soon as I start chrome the usage on the sustem monitor goes 100%. I closed chrome and ran top and there's no chrome things running. HELP!
<josephschwenker> it's weird, it has a 38 ext4, 32 gb fat, and this weird /dev/sgd
<mbn_18> randomOfAmber: is it posaible to install firefox without X? ( only console )
<tripelb> jatt your monitor resolution might be set too low.
<guntbert> tripelb: use htop to see what is hogging your cpu (on CLI...)
<tripelb> josephschwenker, re your disk. remove all the partitions. you can do that with gparted. Then create a partition
<tripelb> guntbert, ok. (I did top on cli.)
<josephschwenker> where is gparted?  I don't see it.  I don't see partition editor, either.
<randomOfAmber> mbn_18: eeh, I don't know.  I'd say just use metacity (what's there with a basic graphics driver).  you can enable it by running (alt+f2) 'metacity --replace' without the quotes.  there's also a more permanite solution, which I'm looking up now
<josephschwenker> i only see disk utility
<zcat[1]> josephschwenker:  I'm a big fan of zero-wiping drives if they contain nothing important.. start off with a nice fresh MBR, new partition table, etc...
<guntbert> tripelb: I read, but htop is a little easier to read (and still CLI)
<tripelb> guntbert, installing htop mow.
<josephschwenker> when i try "format drive" in disk utility, it says error formatting drive, /dev/sdg busy
<mbn_18> randomOfAmber: What is metacity?
<josephschwenker> mbn_18: metacity is Ubuntu's default window manager.
<tripelb> josephschwenker, you need to dismount the drive. If you haev booted from the drive then you need to boot from a livecd
<tripelb> josephschwenker, use my name in the line if you want me to notice.
<JoeDye> Stereocaulon http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/4029/screenshot1oc.png
<mbn_18> josephschwenker: Is it the cheapest? in memory terms?
<randomOfAmber> mbn_18: a window manager (afaik)
<josephschwenker> mbn_18: Yes, though compiz has more features.
<Chaos2358> stereocaulon great man thanks alot that package was all i needed working fine
<BizGuy> can someone reccomend an alternative to the Universal USB INstaller? It doesn't work for me. SOmeone gave me one that worked well last time
<Jane_uk_> is there anyway to edit the boot grub
<tripelb> zcat[1], how does one zero-wipe a drive?
<adrian15b> mbn_18: You could use one of these X drivers that use vesa or vga instead... It's not X properly but firefox will see it as X. I have never tested it. I think that it was something like: xserver-xorg-svgalib but I am not quite sure.
<xangua> BizGuy: unetbootin
<Jordan_U> !grub2 | Jane_uk_
<ubottu> Jane_uk_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zcat[1]> tripelb:  sudo -i a rootshell then cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdx
<josephschwenker> tripelb: which partitioning option should i use?
<randomOfAmber> Jane_uk_: maybe a better question for #grub
<Jane_uk_> thanks ill try that
<_Neytiri_> i am haieng a issue playing a dvd on my system it keeps giveing me the error cant read form source or disk
<stodertoad> I just upgraded my laptop to 10.10 and now I get a purple screen and no desktop
<mbn_18> adrian15b: Thanks, ill look into it
<josephschwenker> which option should i choose, tripbel?
<fridgerator> easier to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 or fresh install?? i remember when i tried to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.xx it took forever and i ended up doing a fresh install anyways
<zcat[1]> fridgerator:  I've always done fresh installs in the past. Not too hard if you have /home on it's own partition.
<alf_daderfield> will ubuntu run on windows nt?
<ryankrizan> Question, going to do a fresh install of 10.10. I have a dual-core laptop, with 4 gigs of ram. Should I use the 64-bit or the 32-bit ubuntu?
<josephschwenker> ryankrizan: depends on if your processor is 64 or 32 bit
<stodertoad> i did an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<R33D3M33R> hi all
<josephschwenker> redeemer: hello.
<ryankrizan> josephschwenker, It's a 64 bit processor.
<jatt> ryankrizan: 32
<zcat[1]> fridgerator:  then I spend the next three days reinstalling all the software and stuff that I had on the old install. I suck at this ;)
<R33D3M33R> does anyone have Radeon HD on Maverick Meerkat?
<Jordan_U> ryankrizan: 64
<oxicarus> omg. so many people in this channel. guess i have a great chance of finding a solution to my issue. guys. look. i'm just the regular user, no 'advanced guru' or anything even remotely close :p i have this ubuntu server, i did apt-get install *apache2* *php5* *mysql* (sort of, you get the drill). now, the parsing of .php files works fine,, but(!) ONLY on root (/var/www/), when i put an .php file in ~user/public_html/, the php file will not parse correctly ;( is t
<quant_> R33D3M33R, I do
<josephschwenker> ryankrizan: Then do 64-bit, OMG! Ubuntu said that 64's have better performance with 64 bit os's
<stodertoad> hmm seems like thats what I have to do
<R33D3M33R> quant_: do you have fglrx installed?
<quant_> R33D3M33R, yes
<guntbert> oxicarus: you might get better answers in #ubuntu-server :)
<foul_owl> anyone know how to set up midi in ubuntu so that it plays clips of a real drum kit
<josephschwenker> so which option should i use for partitioning?
<_Neytiri_> i am haieng a issue playing a dvd on my system it keeps giveing me the error cant read form source or disk
<R33D3M33R> and 3D acceleration works?
<erUSUL> !midi | foul_owl
<ubottu> foul_owl: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Bleubeard> hello
<quant_> R33D3M33R, yes, please ask the question if you have a problem
<_Neytiri_> and the dvd drive works fine and the disk is good
<oxicarus> ty guntbert i'll head in there :)
<Ose> I need some partitioning help. I want to install 10.10 while keeping win7 (64bit), but the instalation wizard thingy has changed somehow since last tim (10.04 and vista 32bit). What do I need to specify on the partitioning menu? I have three ntfs devices and one fat32. Just hitting install now tells me I need to define a root system from the partitioning menu (which I don't know where is)
<zcat[1]> whatever happened to soundcards with hardware midi synthesizers? Do they still make those?
<R33D3M33R> no, I just want to know if it works, because im planning on moving to meerkat
<Jane_uk_> guys... when i boot my laptop, i get the grub then....
<quant_> R33D3M33R, yes, works even better than in 10.04
<alf_daderfield> Hello?
<alf_daderfield> anyone here?
<R33D3M33R> excellent, thatnk you for this information
<quant_> R33D3M33R, np, good luck
<Jane_uk_> modprobe fatal: could not load 2.6.35.22 generic
<Jane_uk_> but then it loads
<Jane_uk_> how can i get rid of this fault
<guntbert> alf_daderfield:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<LaithBSoul-kun> idky but i have no audio in a fresh install of 10.10
<stodertoad> anyone know the best way to downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04
<quant_> stodertoad, none
<erUSUL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<zcat[1]> LaithBSoul-kun:  It's muted by default... you unmuted it?
<MegaHerz> How to disable a button on a keyboard?
<R33D3M33R> pull it out :)
<adrian15b> mbn_18: I was refering to xvfb but I mis-remembered it, that's not what you are looking for. Probably you want to try with vesa xorg server, I once saw a vga xorg server on a pxes installation but that's an old history
<district> hi. is anybody using an ati 48xx card in ubuntu?
<stodertoad> but my system is broken from upgrading
<fcn> are there any torrent links for netbook edition or will I need to download it via http?
<R33D3M33R> district: I use hd 4670
<mbn_18> adrian15b: thanks
<MegaHerz> Why Ubuntu help is sooooo slooooow?
<quant_> stodertoad, if you clearly define the problem, someone might help you repair it
<district> R33D3M33R: how well supported is it? full 3d acceleration?
<LaithBSoul-kun> no im not that dum i have no sound at all i'm no noob but i can't seem to fix it
<R33D3M33R> district: on Lucid Lynx, everything works nice
<MegaHerz> Ubuntu help system takes about 1 minute to start...
<DeadPanda> Hey, having some serious RAID-related issues on a newly installed 10.10 system - looks like initramfs isn't including the correct driver for my RAID controller and it's crashing to a prompt on first-boot
<zcat[1]> LaithBSoul-kun:  did it work on a previous ubuntu? lspci | pastebin ?
<stodertoad> yeah i get a purple screen and no desktop after a fresh upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04
<adrian15b> stodertoad: If your system has a /home partition you can just install Ubuntu 10.04 and keep /home partition without formmating
<R33D3M33R> district: but don't expect windows framerates
<tripelb> guntbert, this is one of two htops http://imagebin.ca/view/ONEqHQ.html
<LaithBSoul-kun> yes
<R33D3M33R> atleast not in all games
<foul_owl> erUSUL: thanks!
<district> R33D3M33R: i've ran the livecd on this particular machine before and it works fine by default (proper resolution etc.), but have never tested the 3d.
<siberius3> hey, I'm trying to get my linksys ae1000 to work with ubuntu 10.10, and well, it doesn't.
<petsounds> am i the only one getting problem with audio playback with rhythmbox and totem in maverick?
<stodertoad> okay
<district> R33D3M33R: well i'm not expecting to play games on it, but proper acceleration would be nice :)
<siberius3> It worked with 10.04, in fact I'm on 10.04 with it now on a different computer.
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, which Soundcard/ chip are you using?
<Mrokii> Hello. Can somebody tell me how I can tell Ubuntu to use the proper mousedriver for my mouse? At the moment, only one mousebutton works and there is an entry for a "macintosh mouse" in /etc/proc/input/devices".
<R33D3M33R> district: livecd has opensource drivers, many say they work better as closed source
<siberius3> What do I do? Ndiswrapper doesn't and traditionally hasn't worked with it, and the Ralink driver won't compile correctly.
<guntbert> tripelb: I guess its the fine flashplayer, what happens when you kill chrome from there?
<R33D3M33R> and they are constantly improving
<district> R33D3M33R: yeah somebody else told me something similar
<zcat[1]> haha, I think I might stick with 10.04 -- sounds like Ubuntu didn't test as well as they should've rushing to make the 'cool' 10/10 release date..
<erUSUL> siberius3: what chip? most ralink chips work ok with free drivers
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, its onboard
<sebsebseb> Hi
<R33D3M33R> district: for me, closed source drivers work ok
<stodertoad> yeaqh don't upgrade yet 10.10 is defective
<quant_> zcat[1], 10.10 fixed about 10 times more problems than it created, and none of the new problems were unsolveable
<quant_> zcat[1], for me
<tripelb> guntbert, this is two of two http://imagebin.ca/view/P9nJ_fI.html  --- what do you mean fine flashplayer. what means kill chrome from "there". what is there?
<LaithBSoul-kun> zcat[1] http://pastebin.com/v1uy9ZH8
<kyentei> zcat[1]: For what reason? If you're not experiencing any issues on 10.10.. why stick with 10.04? Everybody always has some issues, lots of them are easily solved. At least try a live CD or something.
<adrian15b> stodertoad: I would try CTRL
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, just try:  lspci | grep -i audio
<bake> hey there fellas, got a question
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, intel ich7 ac97
<stodertoad> CTRL what alt-delete?
<zcat[1]> kyentei:  well I had mostly already decided, I need to stop upgrading every six months, that's why LTS's exist ;)
<bake> Is it possible to dual boot a mac with ubuntu? Like install it with bootcamp?
<Mrokii> Or can somebody tell me how I can remove the "macintosh mouse button emulation" that is shown when I use "xinput list"?
<stodertoad> i restarted several times and same screen
<Ose> I need some partitioning help. I want to install 10.10 while keeping win7 (64bit), but the instalation wizard thingy has changed somehow since last time (9.10 and vista 32bit). What do I need to specify on the partitioning menu? I have three ntfs devices and one fat32. Just hitting install now tells me I need to define a root system from the partitioning menu (which I don't know where is)
<tripelb> guntbert, I'm sorry I dont understand. I'm not being difficult just dont want to go playing. Chrome often has shockwave crash.
<biesbjerg> smbclient -L biesbjerg-media gives me this error: protocol negotiation failed: ERRnomem
<biesbjerg> Any ideas?
<kyentei> zcat[1]: Ah, may I ask why you need to stop upgrading?
<adrian15b> stodertoad: I would try CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F2, CTRL+ALT+F7 or CTRL+ALT+F8 to see if any message is hidden by the graphical purple screen
<tensorpudding> bake: pretty sure it can be dual-booted, but not with bootcamp
<bake> how would I go about doing it?
<R33D3M33R> OSe: make an empty partition in windows 7
<tensorpudding> bake: wait, my bad, you can
<R33D3M33R> and install on that
<guntbert> tripelb: one of the niceties of htop is that you can interactively kill processes, so if you move the "cursor" to the line with "chrome" and press F9 you can kill the process
<R33D3M33R> or you can use some partition shrink programs
<bake> sweet, I'm wanting to kinda dabble in linux
<Jordan_U> bake: Just boot the Ubuntu CD and install it. You don't need to do anything with boot camp.
<menschmaschine> Hey there
<siberius3_> erUSUL: I'm not sure what the chip name is
<speedrunnerG55> happy gnu linux day
<tensorpudding> bake: it's not officially supported though
<MegaHerz> How to disable a button on a keyboard?
<guntbert> menschmaschine:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<guntbert> !ot | speedrunnerG55
<erUSUL> siberius3_: pci card? « lspci | grep -i net »
<ubottu> speedrunnerG55: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zcat[1]> kyentei:  I waste too much time upgrading systems that already do everything I need just to get a few fancy pointless new features that I don't..
<menschmaschine> I do indeed
<bake> how would I choose which one I'll use if I do that? Between OSX and Ubuntu?
<kyentei> zcat[1]: Okay, then suit yourself ^_^
<siberius3_> erUSUL: one sec, have to go check that for you.
<bake> I wouldn't think it would be supported...
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, a little bit more specific please, just give me the full line that lspci put on the screen
<zcat[1]> kyentei:  But I will probably grab an ISO have have a play anyhow...
<seyfarth> Anyone else not able to use vmware player post-10.10 upgrade?
<LaithBSoul-kun> zcat[1]: http://pastebin.com/32hWYmGZ
<Mathuin> How do I mount NFS drives on the new Ubuntu Netbook Edition?  I'm looking for something other than editing /etc/fstab directly, some nice GUI way.  Help?
<bake> this place is bumpin, holy crap
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, when i press the previous button or add new audio track my computer is freeze. 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<menschmaschine> Is there any way to somehow carbon copy a boot disk to a FireWire hard drive and to boot from that?
<jeffreyf> hello - trying to go to 10.10 from 10.04 and I get the error 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-common for openoffice.org-report-builder, probably a dependency cycle.'
<siberius3_> erUSUL: no wait, what am I saying, it's usb
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: have you tried Startup Disk Creator?
<siberius3_> erUSUL: so, it would be lsusb? I tried this earlier, but I didn't see anything that looked like the chip name. I guess I can give you the output for it.
<erUSUL> siberius3_: « lsusb » ? « sudo lshw -C Network »
<Mathuin> If your computer can boot from the external hard drive, that should make the external hard drive a boot disk for you.
<zcat[1]> LaithBSoul-kun:  yep, that's a bit odd. Intel stuff is usually well supported. Someone here will help, I'm not an expert ;)
<menschmaschine> Oh, I forgot: without any Ubuntu yet
<Ose> R33D3M33R: Thanks, i'll try that
<menschmaschine> So, I didnt try Startup Disk Creator
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: what operating system do you have?
<menschmaschine> OS X
<sorsis> i want to install java vm. howto?
<quant_> seyfarth, try this: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<Jordan_U> ! java | sorsis
<ubottu> sorsis: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<menschmaschine> OS X 10.6.4 to be precise
<quant_> seyfarth, then run vmware
<zcat[1]> well actually no, I'm just feeling too lazy to help today ;)
<erUSUL> sorsis: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: have you tried the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick and just changing them to point at your external hard drive?
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, do you see anything special in /var/log/messages when you get that error?
<quant_> seyfarth, this: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope then vmware, try that
<LaithBSoul-kun> I'm no noob but i have no audio in 10.10 this is my audio controller http://pastebin.com/32hWYmGZ
<LaithBSoul-kun> please help
<jeffreyf> hello - trying to go to 10.10 from 10.04 and I get the error
<jeffreyf> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend openoffice.org-common for openoffice.org-report-builder, probably a dependency cycle.'
<LaithBSoul-kun> anyone?
<arose> I would like to know which idiot decided that it might be a good idea to disable to option to not encrypt my home folder
<arose> And how do I install normally...
<arose> ?
<menschmaschine> I only tried the http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download — part 2 — from USB Stick — on a Mac — stuff
<zcat[1]> someone help LaithBSoul-kun; Intel 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio I guess lsmod and/or cat /var/log/messages next
<menschmaschine> Trying your suggestion right now, cheers
<adrian15b> jeffreyf: Humm... Maybe you should try to update your system and then upgrade to 10.10.
<LaithBSoul-kun> damn this blows
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: did you raise volume on all channels?
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, there are plenty file and folder in /var/log. which one bro?
<test_> hi folks
<unomi> hmm, why is askubuntu being promoted?
<LaithBSoul-kun> yes like i said i'm no noob
<DeadPanda> LaithBSoul-kun: look on the bright side, working system in 10.04.1 won't even boot in 10.10 here O.o
<mom> rayan3
<test_> i have a Problem with installing Ubnuntu Netbook remix
<test_> Is someone around here which could help me
<menschmaschine> Mmmmh, doesn't seem to be working from OS X
<siberius3_> erUSUL: OK... right now, lsusb is just hanging, and control-c won't even end it. I've been getting some bizarre error with external media, like it's not recognizing when stuff gets ejected and sometimes doesn't recognize CDs/USBs I put in... I'm going to reboot to see if lsusb starts working.
<Jordan_U> arose: The default is to *not* encrypt the home directory, I don't know why you think otherwise.
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: even in alsamixer?
<rkenned> is there any nice simple way to get a script to run in each subdirectory of the current directory?
<arose> Jordan_U: Because it is selected and greyed out, that's why
<Jordan_U> arose: Screenshot?
<LaithBSoul-kun> yes thats is where i did it and made sure to un mute everything
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, I do believe I referred to a specific file, namely /var/log/messages
<arose> I know it's not the default, but there is some broken ass functionality that tries to be smart on my system
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: the actual OS X instructions there do not work for you?
<IdleOne> !language | arose
<ubottu> arose: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arose> Jordan_U: Sure, let me start the install
<mom> salut
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: do you have multiple sound cards?
<markboston> what is the ubuntu off topic room?
<IdleOne> !fr | mom
<ubottu> mom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, oops sorry. should i pastebin it?
<DeadPanda> rkenned: find . -type d -execdir '...' \;
<menschmaschine> Mathuin: you mean the actual instruction from where? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ?
<LaithBSoul-kun> no just integrated
<boss_mc> !ot | markboston
<wingless> i upgraded to 10.10, now X doesn't start. it's stuck after "Checking battery state [OK]". why would this happen?
<ubottu> markboston: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arose> IdleOne: I tend to be in a foul mood when my existing install has been wiped and I can't install sanely, but thanks for the warning
<DeadPanda> rkenned: that may well execute from the _parent_ of the target directory though, haven't tried it myself.
<Stereocaulon> Just the last few lines that have bearing on the error you are getting
<mom> quelqu un parle francais
<Jordan_U> !fr | mom
<ubottu> mom: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<test_> My problem is that i createt a sd card with the usb-creator but if i start from it with my eeepc there is a line of Syslinux 3.82 but nothing more happens
<IdleOne> mom: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<rkenned> DeadPanda:  I'll see how it goes.  It won't hurt anything if it runs in directories it isn't supposed to.
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, try this on your terminal: tail /var/log/messages
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: yes.  ... oh crap, dude, it says you can't do it there. :-(
<jeffreyf> adrian15b, system is always up to date.  The downloads finished, then the error
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: do you have pavucontrol (Pulse audio volume control) installed? Did you check settings there?
<rkenned> DeadPanda:  Thanks a ton.
<DeadPanda> rkenned: np's,
<adrian15b> jeffreyf: Hummm
<DeadPanda> rkenned: "find" comes in very handy (damn mac keyboard)
<LaithBSoul-kun> i do not should i install it then
<menschmaschine> Yep. I didn't lose too much time trying it :-P
<mom> ubuntu-fr
<test_> I have a problem with the univesal usb installer too
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, ok here you go http://pastebin.ca/1958884
<gilaniali> if I change my hostname in /etc/hostname, does that mean to ssh into the sever, i will have to use this name?
<test_> i cant select im iso
<satonio> hi
<siberius3_> erUSUL: OK, the command you gave me wasn't running when copied and pasted, so here is all of lsusb http://www.pastie.org/1211804
<adrian15b> jeffreyf: You know... you can try this work around... before upgrading uninstall openoffice... after upgrading install it
<test_> it just does not show up
<twinkie_addict> after watching the room for a wile i think i'll stay with 10.4 at the very least till nest lts
<siberius3_> erUSUL: I guess it is RT2870
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: yes, install it and check settings there. Sound is pretty messed up in latest versions
<LaithBSoul-kun> alright
<mom> salut a tous
<Paolone> hi
<satonio> sometimes when i'm in a folder and i start typing, it selects the file/folder that starts with what i have typed, but sometimes not. when do it happen?
<Jordan_U> twinkie_addict: Watching the support channel gives a heavy BIAS toward people having problems.
<jeffreyf> adrian15b...was thinking that - will do. and let you know
<LADmaticCA> after booting from a usb. i get a boot: is there a way i can set "nomodeset"
<erUSUL> siberius3_: lsmod | grep rt28
<adrian15b> gilaniali: If you connect from other computer probably your computer won't as a name server (bind) based on hostname... so the answer is probably: NO
<Mathuin> twinkie_addict: one might think life was rather risky if one hung out in an emergency room. :-)
<lunks> Ok, the nice Plymouth Ubuntu logo splash screen just doesn't work here. Using Nvidia drivers. What should I do?
<adrian15b> gilaniali: * won't act as a name server
<velociostrich> Does anyone know how I can load another FVWM script from my main FVWM configuration file? Like if I have menus in another file? My google-fu on this has been weak.
<Mathuin> lunks: are you using nouveau or proprietary drivers?  I have seen folks who have problems with proprietary use nouveau as a workaround.
<Jordan_U> Mathuin: I think I may steal that phrase :)
<twinkie_addict> true but 10.10 still apears to need some bug testing and update i guess is what im saying
<spaceman> lunks, why don't you just remove it
<Mathuin> velociostrich: I used to do that (FVWM script) and I always had to go back to the man page and system examples to figure it out.
<Paolone> can someone help me with builx.xml ant file?
<siberius3_> erUSUL: returns nada
<vipul> hy i wants to install virtual OS
<Paolone> in private I think it's better.
<gilaniali> adrian15b: so changing the hostname is just a convenience issue? i can still log into the server using user@originaldomain.com ?
<vipul> which one is good for ubuntu
<lunks> Mathuin, I'm using proprietary. I can't change it because I'm running Starcraft II on Wine. :)
<Mathuin> lunks: dunno what to tell you.  that's a huge concern for me as I run Civilization V that way.
<Mathuin> but I haven't updated that box yet.
<Cojage> so
<Paolone> I think that the better one is VirtualBox
<Cojage> any bugs
<Cojage> on 10.10
<Cojage> or is it good to go
<lunks> Mathuin, is it working fine?
<sebsebseb> Cojage: bugs on any OS pretty much
<sebsebseb> Cojage: bugs in nearly any software
<Cojage> well
<Cojage> really bad bugs i mean
<Paolone> vipul,
<Mathuin> lunks: that box is still running 10.04 and Wine 1.3 and it is working fine.
<sebsebseb> Cojage: nope
<Stereocaulon> petsounds, sorry for the confusion, it's probably kern.log that you should be following, not messages.
<Cojage> okay good :>
<Paolone> Virtual box
<sebsebseb> !notes | Cojage
<ubottu> Cojage: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<tripelb> guntbert, ok I'll put that in a save file
<lunks> Mathuin, I'm planning on buying it, but haven't seen some nice AppDB reviews on Wine website about it.
<Paolone> ok?
<Braber01> I'm having a skype problem.
<arose> Jordan_U: http://imgur.com/M9GLz&2dJP3&tWfVUl
<Mathuin> lunks: the only things I notice are a) the intro video doesn't display, and b) there's a too-many-open-files problem which is easily worked around with ulimit.
<arose> In all its broken glory
<vipul> yes
<Braber01> I keep getting Window's Alert Messages Even though I'm on Ubuntu
<Cojage> hm
<Braber01> WTF is up with that?
<vipul> virtual box i need to install
<Cojage> wiki ubuntu timing out
<Cojage> prob. too busy
<sebsebseb> !language | Braber01
<ubottu> Braber01: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unomi> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<sebsebseb> Braber01: Windows  alert messages?
<LaithBSoul-kun> <R33D3M33R> that didn't work but i can see my line in levels from my xbox 360 but no sound at my speakers and i've tried multiple speakers and in the headphone jack but nothing
<siberius3_> this is ridiculous.
<siberius3_> My wireless card worked fine with 10.04.
<Jordan_U> arose: Does it stay grey after you enter a username and password, (which also will ungrey the "next" button)?
<siberius3_> How the hell do you mess something like that up so hard?
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, Ah, you're back, long time no see, but I haven't ben on the channel lately, so that is only natural
<arose> Jordan_U: Yes
<lunks> Mathuin, ulimit? I don't want to bother you with a problem I don't have yet, is there a website you can lead me to where I can find out how to make it work?
<sebsebseb> siberius3_: other distros, stuff like that doesn't tend to happen,   I mean upgrade to a later version of the distro and hardware stops working.  Ubuntu well upgrade to a later version of the distro, and yes it happens sometimes.
<erUSUL> siberius3_: sorry; got distacted do « sudo modprobe rt2870sta »
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: I don't remember you
<tripelb> I dont remember how to turn off COMPIZ ?
<petsounds> Stereocaulon, np at all, here you go http://pastebin.ca/1958894
<MrStein> 10.10 gnome live: middle button no longer pastes in gnome termial. Is this a change by design?
<brad_> hey, my wireless isn't working, it's an ar5001 and ubuntu loaded ath5k drivers, which don't seem to work, ndiswrapper supports this chipset, i guess just install it?
<francisca> ver irc.gnome.org
<arose> Jordan_U: Like this http://imgur.com/3ae1k
<soreau> tripelb: sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects>None
<Nix> ntu-br
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, We had a long talk about the future of Ubuntu, the commercialization and all.
<arose> And as you noted, it isn't normally the default
<ssd532> how can I remove the whole indicator applet thing?
<R33D3M33R> LaithBSoul-kun: hmm, sorry, then i cant help, maybe you should post at ubuntuforums
<sebsebseb> ssd532: oh
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: oh
<xangua> ssd532: yes
<LaithBSoul-kun> okay thanks anyways
<siberius3_> erUSUL: OK, that gave me back a prompt with no errors
<Mathuin> lunks: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21465&iTestingId=57452 -- there's a link in there on how to fix your ulimits.
<arose> Which is why it's all the more frustrating that someone thought that it ever should be defaulted to
<Jordan_U> arose: You haven't entered a password in that screenshot.
<erUSUL> siberius3_: iwconfig shows now a wlan0 interface?
<tripelb> soreau thanks. it only made windows wiggle when I moved them - kind of disconcerting actually.
<menschmaschine> Oh, I guess I’m just gonna try and borrow a USB stick or something, thanks for your help guys
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I don't blame you there are so many people around and I haven't been exactly active on the channel lately.
<Mathuin> menschmaschine: good luck!
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: I think if we spoke before, you used another name
<lunks> Mathuin, thanks! :)
<menschmaschine> Cheers
<velociostrich> Mathuin: guess I have to read through the man page again, ugh... btw, I thought I saw that in one of the examples but went to look at it again and didn't see it
<Mathuin> lunks: any time!
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: also I haven't been useing this channel much lately :)
<Mathuin> velociostrich: I gave up FVWM when I gave up FreeBSD, so I don't have any of my old notes or I'd help. :-(
<siberius3_> erUSUL: no, just lo and eth0.
<arose> Jordan_U: I wish it was that simple, this is the second time I'm doing it (just for the screenshots, woo) http://imgur.com/2xdkn
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I think I did use this name, but my first ever ever username I used on this channel was Matreya6
<amagee> hey i'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 using the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade, but in step 5, there is no "Upgrade" button.
<JabeEnergy>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER JabeEnergy dxnjbsqqkjup
<JabeEnergy> damn
<erUSUL> siberius3_: and « dmesg | tail -n25 » shows any obvious error?
<Paolone> how can i do a build.xml ant file that include libraries that I use in my program?
<arose> And I doubt it's messing with me cause I have a short password either ;)
<erUSUL> JabeEnergy: allway do that in the server window ;P
<Paolone> do you have examples?
<ljsoftnet> can i ask someone to video chat with me, with google talk?, just wana test my microphone and webcam
<xer0> anyone know when the wubi installer for 10.10 will be available?
<familia> i have problems with wine
<amagee> should i just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<velociostrich> Mathuin: well, thanks anyways -- I started using FVWM because of the speed, and now that I have a fast machine I use it because I detest the ubuntu themes :)
<Paolone> what kind of problems?
<arose> And if I remember right turning the encryption off is royal pain too
<Mathuin> velociostrich: that's why I used it, bare speed under stuff like VNC.
<floating> i screwed up! I installed lubuntu10.10 to my notebook that had XP on it. it isntalled grub and it had xp entry there. Now when I booted up lubuntu, I went to edit the boot file to make XP default. I did it by editing 7etc/default/grub or such, after I edited the value i ran 'update-grub' as suggested. Now when I boot up, the file only contains the ubuntu entries :o i didnt take backup
<arose> So I'm really between a rock and a hard place
<Paolone> I think that deleting .wine dir
<Paolone> you can resolve a lot of problems
<chus225> Hi all
<jiohdi> floating, is it grub or grub2?
<arose> The best I find is someone on the forums deleting all of his encrypted stuff, not an option here, besides, I'm installing with a different user name
<siberius3_> erUSUL: here is the full output -> http://www.pastie.org/1211820
<familia> my proble with wine is... when i running ".exe", wine not make nothing
<floating> jiohdi: grub2 afaik. ubuntu10.10 fdefault
<Stereocaulon> velociostrich, if you turn off all graphical enhancements of Compiz, VNC will run fast enough.
<arose> So there really is no excuse to grey it out
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | floating
<ubottu> floating: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ljsoftnet> can i ask someone to video chat with me, with google talk?, just wana test my microphone and webcam
<xer0> i might be confused but it seems like the current wubi release is for 10.04.1
<amagee> the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades also don't work, as in step 8 there is still no "Upgrade" button
<Guest48288> Hi seems as though my video card doesnt work with amd64
<chus225> I have a doubt. I have a notebook and I don't know if It is better install the netbook version or the other one
<arose> So, anyone know who I can thank for this overly smart, broken installer feature?
<Stereocaulon> familia, there are lot's of reasons why Wine can't run a certain program. If the program is really old, you might be dealing with a DOS .exe instead. If so, use Dosbox instead
<sebsebseb> chus225: the netbook version
<arose> I'd submit a bug report if I knew someone would read it...
<erUSUL> siberius3_: nothing looks wrong ...
<DeadPanda> chus225: that's probably down to preference; maybe try both in a VM?  I always prefer the desktop UI to the crippled netbook UI
<siberius3_> erUSUL: Do I need to restart after using the modprobe?
<orudie_> how do i make a file executable from shell ?
<sebsebseb> chus225: DeadPanda  the netbook version in 10.10 has Unity a new netbook interfac,e which can't just be tried in a vm
<Jordan_U> arose: If you submit a bug report someone will read it.
<DeadPanda> sebsebseb: why not?
<sebsebseb> DeadPanda: since what it uses mutter, same thing Gnome Shell will use for Gnome 3
<siberius3_> I've got to go, I'm going to be on later if I can't figure it out :/
<Stereocaulon> orudie_, just set the excute bits of that program
<DeadPanda> sebsebseb: soo... it depends on a working 3D-card?  Wise choice...
<stuNNed> orudie_: chmod +x file
<arose> Jordan_U: Well, I mean someone who will actually do something instead of marking it Won't Fix after asking for irrelevant information
<Guest48288> My nvidia drivers work with i386 but not amd64???
<erUSUL> siberius3_: no; there is no need. do « sudo modprobe -r rt2870sta »
<remicarreiro> what do you guys recommend for installing Ubuntu alongside Mac OS X?
<sebsebseb> DeadPanda: if the  card isn't there it will say about that
<sebsebseb> DeadPanda: and desktop version can be used
<arose> Jordan_U: I need someone who knows this feature and what FS bit to nuke to fix this
<sebsebseb> DeadPanda: I mean if there is no default support
<DeadPanda> sebsebseb: I'll stick with MeeGo for now then
<arose> Jordan_U: Not a random triager
<chus225> But both versions have the same characteristics????
<sebsebseb> DeadPanda: yeah MeeGo looked pretty nice from what I seen, but not tried.  I am acstaully trying Unity right now though :D ,but on a desktop and with Lubuntu
<Jordan_U> arose: Random tiager's are there to direct bugs to the correct developers, among other things.
<sebsebseb> chus225: go with the netbook version, if you can't just  run its new interface though, it will tell you, and then you can use the other
<familia> can y help me??? i want install msn in mi ubuntu with xfce
<arose> Jordan_U: I wish...
<familia> trough wine
<sebsebseb> !msn | familia
<ubottu> familia: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<arose> Jordan_U: I get "does it work now" once a month
<sebsebseb> familia: emesene
<DeadPanda> Heh, great, alternate installer's failing to setup the initramfs properly for the RAID on my XPS 8100.  Will the desktop installer behave differently, or should I just give up now?
<Funhouse> hi there, how do i upgrade in the console?
<sebsebseb> familia: is a good alternative, so  are AMSN and Kmess
<remicarreiro> how can i get Ubuntu running alongside Mac OS X?
<naptastic> I've started synchronizing my computer to an Internet Time Server, and now my computer is reporting GMT as my current time. I've selected my timezone correctly; how do I fix this?
<familia> i know
<Memnoch> change your time zone.
<Funhouse> how do i upgrade to 10.10.10
<Jordan_U> arose: If you wish to debug and solve your problem I can help you. If you only wish to rant then this is the wrong place.
<familia> but my brother like "original"
<IdleOne> Funhouse: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Funhouse> IdleOne thank you
<naptastic> Memnoch, was that for me?
<arose> Jordan_U: I'm here, I have whatever info the live CD will give me
<amagee> IdleOne: i just tried that and it says "No new release found"
<IdleOne> Funhouse: you might need to install update-manager-core
<chus225> Ok, thank you. I'll try the netbook version.
<remicarreiro> how can i get Ubuntu running alongside Mac OS X?
<MohammedYassin> hi
<MohammedYassin> guys i need help
<xer0> i know how to remove grub entries by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, but is there a way to prevent the old ones from being kept every time i install a kernel update
<IdleOne> amagee: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Funhouse> IdleOne No new release found
<Funhouse> :(
<arose> Jordan_U: But I will not go through this ten times when a triager asks me if I put in the password a week later, because I will have manually disabled the encryption and moved on with life
<Funhouse> still at 10.4
<Jordan_U> arose: I'm trying to reproduce the bug in qemu right now.
<FloodBot1> Funhouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Funhouse: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<zer000000> is somebody using funambol? i just installed it but only get this here  http://pastebin.de/10648
<Linux_Lord> I upgraded to 10.10 and now google chrome don't start up
<MohammedYassin> anybody here to help me?
<amagee> ah, there we go.  thanks IdleOne.. not impressed with the docs.
<arose> Jordan_U: I did a virtualbox install earlier on
<IdleOne> amagee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<Funhouse> IdleOne that worked! thank you
<IdleOne> both welcome :)
<SeRVeR01> MohammedYassin: what's wrong ?
<arose> Jordan_U: Worked like a charm, it's something that's hanging on in the harddrive
<Funhouse> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<MohammedYassin> i just installed ubunto 10.10 on my pc
<arose> Jordan_U: No hidden files, so that's out
<MohammedYassin> dual boot with win 7
<amagee> IdleOne: i read that.. it only mentions the line you said for "servers"
<amagee> so most people wouldn't see i
<amagee> t
<L551> I clicked "remove from Panel" on the driver installer icon, and it came back as a rectangle with an X in it, and I can't make it go away
<gilaniali> is there a way to revert a server to some previous configuration?\
<MohammedYassin> the problem is when the installer asked me to choose a swap partition i choosed a 180 GB that stores all my data
<arose> Grrr... wish I could at least cancel the install
<zer000000> does somebody use funambol?
 * DeadPanda grumbles about regressions
<naptastic> MohammedYassin, if the installer formatted that drive as swap, the data on that drive is GONE.
<Guest48288> Is it possible my video card doesnt work on 64
<SeRVeR01> MohammedYassin: ops looks like u lost ur data =/
<Jordan_U> arose: Are you installing over a previous Ubuntu install? I heard about a feature that mad the option to preserve /home more discoverable. If you are using that it may require encryption because that's what your current home directory uses.
<Eighteens> so anyone got 10.10 up and running? I want to see some screenshots
 * naptastic wonders if 10.10 looks any different at all from 10.04... probably, I suppose?
<arose> Jordan_U: My current home directory has been moved out of the way and does not use encryption
<DeadPanda> Eighteens: define "up and running".  I can photograph the initramfs I've been dumped to...
<sebsebseb> arose: you can cancel an Ubuntu install, but then the partitin you installed on, wil be a bit messed up
<Tashia> I am running 10.04, How do I network upgrade?
<SeRVeR01> Eighteens,  let me upload some screens xD
<edbian> Eighteens, ed@beethoven:~$
<arose> sebsebseb: Too late for that, had to kill a dedicated install
<Eighteens> DeadPanda, just making small talk, i want to see if the desktop looks differnt by default
<sebsebseb> Tashia: by default 10.04 only shows LTS, but you can get it showing 10.10
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Tashia
<ubottu> Tashia: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DeadPanda> Eighteens: and I'm just being grumpy, nm :)
<arose> Jordan_U: at least not the whole folder, I have the Private folder there
<sebsebseb> Tashia: also if you download now, you might get a slow download, since the amount of other people using the repos
<arose> Jordan_U: I specifically do a fresh install to avoid upgrade problems...
<Eighteens> deadpanda, that was me last night, after trying to burn a dvd, and failing four times with brasero, finally installed k3b and walla, the first time the dvd worked, so i know what you mean about grumpy
<RayStone> anyone using a Lenovo Ideapad?
<Jordan_U> arose: What do you mean by "moved out of the way"?
<arose> Jordan_U: arose -> arose-lucid
<uberspaced> I thought that dding a .iso to a usb stick and configuring a box to boot off of it would be enough to get the thing to boot off of the usb stick
<arose> Jordan_U: In short, no there is no encrypted "arose" folder that needs encryption preserved
<uberspaced> but I have a new acer one netbook, and it's uh, not happening.
<arose> The installer is acting smarter then it should, that's all
<bl01zk> uberspaced: do u have the netbook version of linux installed on yours?
<Jordan_U> arose: Ahh, but it's still in /home/. This would still be a bug, but a much more understandable one. Try moving it out of /home entirely, or otherwise ensuring that the installer won't see it as an existing user's directory that need to be preserved.
<uberspaced> bl01zk: no; I have something like 8.04 running on another machine that I used to dd the iso to the usb stick
<uberspaced> bl01zk: I do want to get the netbook version installed though ;)
<arose> Jordan_U:  /home/ is a partition, and most definitely not encrypted
<arose> Jordan_U: There is nothing understandable about not creating a new, unencrypted user just because there might be (but isn't) another user that uses encryption
<bl01zk> uberspaced: yah i have the netbook version of ubuntu on my netbook and the normal version of ubuntu... i like the normal one better... i don't like how to interface is set up for netbook version
<uberspaced> bl01zk: I assume that the netbook version has a kernel compiled appropriately for the arch / processing abilities
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I have a question about upgrading to Ubuntu 10.10 from 10.04. I currently have Grub 1.0 installed to one of my partitions (because Grub 2 that comes with Ubuntu doesn't support this). When I try to upgrade to 10.10, will Grub 1 be replaced with Grub 2?
<uberspaced> I don't really use a window manager except to get a terminal ;)
<sebsebseb> Rigorm0rtis: no it won't :)
<arose> Jordan_U: "Moving" /home might as well be a complete wipe
<Jordan_U> arose: If any one user uses ecryptfs then the swap partition needs to encrypted. It may be that it's simply all lumped together "If there is any PAM enabled ecryptfs to preserve then require a password, encrypt swap, ..."
<hitmonleezy> i've been running 10.10 beta for the last week or so. if i've been keeping up w/updates, i'm in the clear, correct?
<Rigorm0rtis> sebsebseb, thanks. I just wanted to make sure.
<sebsebseb> !final | hitmonleezy
<ubottu> hitmonleezy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Maverick Meerkat and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bl01zk> uberspaced: Yah it got rid of the bottom bar like normal Ubuntu does to help with running it better since netbooks don't nearly have the amount of power it a normal computer does... but my netbook is running normal version perfectly fine atm.
<sebsebseb> hitmonleezy: sure, but do you see the new font in Gnome?
<arose> Jordan_U: Sure, encrypt the swap do whatever
<sebsebseb> hitmonleezy: in Ubuntu?  I mean I put on the RC yesterday and did all the updates, but I don't seem to see it in Ubuntu hmm
<arose> Jordan_U: However even that isn't the case "arose-lucid" doesn't use home folder encryption, nothing there does
<myke5161> Hey all, I upgraded to 10.10... Its working just fine and I really like the new Ubuntu font
<Jordan_U> arose: Again, I'm not claiming it's not a bug. But it is also not a trivial corner case to deal with, both logically and in the U.I.
<myke5161> seems to be working well on one of my old computers
<wingless> X doesn't start after upgrading to 10.10. From /var/log/Xorg.0.log: "No kernel modesetting driver detected." "Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<Jordan_U> arose: You said it had an encrypted .Private directory, correct?
<arose> Jordan_U: Yes I do, but no, it is real easy. Create a new user, that's all I want
<xadras> hi
<hitmonleezy> sebsebseb: no i tweaked the settings early on, is there a way to revert to original settings?
<SeRVeR01> Eighteens,  here u are http://yfrog.com/9gselection001j
<posey_home> 10.10 running super slow for anyone? i have very high "Sys" usage, system monitor shows my cores getting thrashed pretty bad with no processes running over 5%, this is on a clean install
<arose> Jordan_U: I dread to think what would happen if I let it do it's thing over the existing, unencrypted folder
<sebsebseb> hitmonleezy: not sure about that, but I think in development, the font had to be enabled, so  I wonder about now
<oHgoDubuntU> maverick: support video thumbs down, uninstalling pulseaudio thumbs down, looks great thumbs up.. reinstalling ubuntu 10.04.. :(
<hitmonleezy> ah, i do see the new ubuntu font
<sebsebseb> hitmonleezy: for everything?
<hitmonleezy> sebsebseb: yep. very understated and elegant
<ironcamel> anyone know how to get the md5 hashes for the new 10.10
<ironcamel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes doesn't seem to have them
<arose> Jordan_U: Unless you are saying that unencrypted and encryped home folders can't coexist...
<Poul|Raider> Hello, anyone who can tell me where to download the mosmlc ? need to compile an sml file to an exe file i can execute on windows
<trism> sebsebseb: it was only automatically enabled for Desktop and Window Title fonts (at least for me)
<oHgoDubuntU> ubuntu font thumbs up
<Jordan_U> arose: To be perfectly blunt, you do not understand the complications involved. If it's easy then please submit a patch and maintain/test the separate code path for this corner case.
<sebsebseb> hitmonleezy: maybe its since I copied a load of files in from  the home of  the user I was using on another distro before putting 10.10 RC on, that has something to do with, how it doesn't seem to be showing
<gouranga> during installing debian i overwrote my ubuntu mount point. how can i boot ubuntu again?
<sebsebseb> so I should try with a new user account, to see if it shows or not really, but not done that yet
<Jordan_U> arose: Untill you have done that, it is rude to malign the developers, whose task you do not understand.
<sebsebseb> trism: well at least I got Unity :)  on a desktop
<trism> sebsebseb: glad to hear it is working for you now
<arose> Jordan_U: To be blunt, you haven't given any actual reasons. And having a .Private folder and wanting to keep it is not a corner case, it was an install option a few releases ago
<sebsebseb> trism: oh you saw me mentioning it earlier or something?  I had to enable it, that was all
<arose> Jordan_U: I understand perfectly because I had to recover from this mess last time around
<Jordan_U> arose: As for working around the problem, you will likely have to do it manually, or you may have better luck with the alternate install CD (though the two share a lot of code).
<ploc> someone can help me with cinelerra? my files are opened but without audio, and the preview is lasy
<oHgoDubuntU> ploc, need some pc upgrade?
<walkman> when will the update manager ask to upgrade to maverick?
<sebsebseb> trism: no I don't have font yet,  I might with a clean  new user
<sebsebseb> walkman: by default 10.04 only shows LTS releases, however you can upgrade
<arose> Jordan_U: Meaning, I know perfectly well that creating a new, unencrypted user doesn't hurt anything, in fact, given how encryption is done, it can't
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | walkman
<ubottu> walkman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<walkman> thanks
<sebsebseb> walkman: your welcome :)
<ploc> ohgoDubundtU, i think this problem is in software because in the PiTi program running normally
<Jordan_U> arose: I never claimed that it did, and I don't have the time or motivation to explain why this is a corner case. Please either submit and maintain a patch or trust me that it is non-trivial.
<uerceg> my dell inspiron 1525 is running around 50-60 celsius with CPU temp. any idea why?
<Maeth> why hath linux forsaken me?  I upgraded to 10.10 and now grub REALLY hates me.  I get into a grub rescue shell that i fear because i never seem to be able to do anything in it.
<john> so is there any difference between 10.10RC and the official version?  Do i need to upgrade again?
<walkman> im running the netbook version of ubuntu, does maverick have a netbook release?
<armor-64> hi i have a problem with the nvidia driver!after installing the driver i cant see what windows i have in the panel!please help
<avo> Hey, is there any way of showing the output of a terminal command on my desktop?
<marekw2143> hi, I cliked "move to trash" on gnome, but can't see trash on the bottom panel
<sebsebseb> Maeth: not Linux's fault, and Ubuntu isn't the only Linux distribution/distro :)  anyway yeah Grub 2 can be a pain.  uhmm this might be helpful
<marekw2143> adding trash  makes no efect - trash icon isn't added to panel
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | Maeth
<ubottu> Maeth: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jordan_U> Maeth: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<marekw2143> how to remove files moved to trash, from console?
<owner> I just reinstalled Xubuntu, and I forgot how to fix my sound driver to work with it. It doesn't play sound right now. I recently fixed it last time I had xubuntu. (Which was like earlier today, before I reinstaleld due to my Windows XP dual boot messing up. Anyways. Can anyone help me with fixing my sound? ITs ATI Technologies Inc sound card or driver. Last time I Had to do a terminal code adn restart and it worked.
<arose> Jordan_U: If there was an easy way to modify the installer I wouldn't be here, I'd uncheck the box and move on with the install because I know perfectly well that it works
<Maeth> really if money goes towards anything, donation wise, it should be a bootloader
<Cojage> lol maeth
<Cojage> whats up?
<avo> Maeth, What's wrong with grub...
<dogmatic69> hey everyone, got a quick question
<Ryen> !ask | dogmatic69
<ubottu> dogmatic69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> Maeth: yes its a fault of  Grub 2 or Ubuntu, but not the Linux kernel :)
<avo> Ryen, Beat me to it :)
<somethingelse> I'm guessing someone else here has found at least some of the problems with the current nvidia driver and 10.10, I just upgraded today and the version included with the release is unbelievably slow, but the nvidia-current driver results in a "no screens found" result and me being dumped at the console.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<Ryen> avo: :P
<ironcamel> can someone tell me the md5 hash for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Maeth> Both my machines are hating me right now, so trying to fix grub, but also just going to burn a live usb so that i can just raw install
<bl01zk>  what do i  need to do if when i boot up it goes to grub and not to the boot up menu?
<Cojage> somethingelse, what kind of problems with nvidia drivers? Could you post a link?
<Maeth> sebsebseb, oh yes, i think i learned something about that, it's gnu i hate not linux, right?
<dogmatic69> running a intel q8200 quad core 2.33ghz, over clocked to abotu 2.7ghz but in system monitor it only shows 2.33. bios shows the 2.7 though
<Cojage> maybe i shouldnt upgrade
<dogmatic69> any reason for that?
<Maeth> well, not all gnu
<KenBW2> Is anyone aware of a fix for the init not found error when booting from USB?
<bau> hi all can somebody tell me how to enable desktop effects with my Nvidia Geforce 6100? it says: Could not enable Desktop Effects...
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, after changing to 10.10, my laptop will only output sound via HDMI. Intel audio chips built in. Any ideas?
<armor-64> hi i have a problem with the nvidia driver!after installing the driver i cant see what windows i have in the panel!please help!it's a desktop pc!
<sebsebseb> Maeth: I hate?
<Jordan_U> bl01zk: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<sebsebseb> Maeth: oh
<judgen> Can i adjust system wide bass and treble somehow?
<sebsebseb> Maeth: no Grub 2 isn't really part of the GNU project so its not GNU
<Cojage> pulseaudio?
<Maeth> sebsebseb, i mean whoever made grub, although it's probably just tough to make something that works on everything
<somethingelse> Cojage, if I enable graphic acceleration it grabs version 173 by default (which is horribly slow especially with Docky), but if I try to upgrade through the additional drivers dialog to the current version it gives me a "no screens found" error upon booting and drops me at the console
<sebsebseb> Maeth: and Grub 2 is mainly used in Ubuntu, Debian, and distros based on Ubuntu or Debian, in  fact a lot of other distros including Fedora even, which is  a bit more cutting edge than Ubuntu, still use the old version, because the developers belive it is more stable and relible
<Cojage> oh
<Cojage> why would it grab 173
<sebsebseb> Maeth: personally I much prefer the old version, and get no advantage from Grub 2
<Cojage> youre on 10.10 right somethingelse?
<oHgoDubuntU> copying amr files from phone in storage mode failed in 10.10, works perfectly with 10.04, thumb down 10.10 fix it pls
<Maeth> sebsebseb, so you can avoid grub 2 altogether?
<sebsebseb> Maeth: so if you want to blame someone,  blame the developers of Grub 2, or even Ubuntu/Debian developers for doing it
<somethingelse> Cojage, yeah, it has two options in the additional drivers dialog, it selects the 173 version by default, so I tried to upgrade to the current and it resulted in the "no screens found" problem
<cyphase> whaaaaat, maverick is released? i haven't been following it the last few months.. this seems early. and it's not thursday
<sebsebseb> !info grub-legacy
<ubottu> Package grub-legacy does not exist in lucid
<Cojage> hm, weird
<ironcamel> can someone tell me the md5 hash for ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso or tell me where i can get it
<sebsebseb> Maeth: I think the old version will be in the 10.10 repo, but if so, you probably can't just install and use it
<Cojage> on 10.04 it didnt pick 173 did it
<Maeth> i never liked lilo, but it's starting to look better than all this down time im having
<oHgoDubuntU> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in lucid
<edbian> cyphase, It's released on 10/10/10 it's version 10.10
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. Anytime I hit Fn+F2 on my laptop, thus disabling wireless, I can't reenable it without a restart. Anybody know how to fix this - or, alternatively, how to disable the key combination?
<somethingelse> Cojage, not sure what it picked, but current definitely worked in 10.04, and the graphics were much faster (so I'm guessing current is much more recent than 173)
<arose> Jordan_U: In short, wipe your data, I'll keep that in mind then
<cyphase> edbian, yea, i know, just surprised me, as i haven't been following it like i usually do
<Cojage> yeah
<sebsebseb> Maeth: you could install 9.04, and then upgrade, to 10.10, whilst still keeping Grub 1
<vipul> can i install more then 1 OS as virtual OS
<Cojage> another reason why i shouldnt update on the first day :P
<Maeth> sebsebseb, sounds great, if i can't get this to work i'll do that on both machines
<thechitowncubs> Hey, I'm having trouble installing my second hard drive.
<somethingelse> Cojage, I like to encounter all the first adopter problems :)
<thechitowncubs> I can't get it to mount at boot.
<vipul> can i install more then 1 OS as virtual OS
<thechitowncubs> Can someone help?
<flybyray> hello, i need help for installing ubuntu 10.10 from cd. i use fake raid from ati sb600. 10.04 can boot from CD but 10.10 doesnt
<Cojage> haha
<vipul> can i install more then 1 OS as virtual OS
<eboyjr> Can I SSH into my server and install Ubuntu Server somehow? Or would it be too complicated?
<sebsebseb> Maeth: and there are plenty of great alternative distros out there as well, that still use Grub 1 :)
<shauno> eboyjr: what's the server running at the moment?
<rupok> hello i installed ubuntu 10.10 with wubi. How do I browse my windows files from ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> grub will not be upgraded with release upgrade, right?
<thechitowncubs> rupok, Places
<eboyjr> shauno: Ubuntu server 10.04
<arose> Who knew that "installing with default option" was a corner case these days?
<sebsebseb> dxdemetriou: Grub 1 won't just get replaced by Grub 2
<oHgoDubuntU> are nvidia 173 drivers working ok in ubuntu 10.10?
<sebsebseb> dxdemetriou: Grub 2 will update itself in each Ubuntu version though
<eboyjr> shauno: I was thinking of maybe using the openssh server off the livecd perhaps?
<rupok> i cannot see my windows hard drive
<satonio> sometimes when i'm in a folder and i start typing, it selects the file/folder that starts with what i have typed, but sometimes not. when do it happen?
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: for me Nivida driver seems to be working fine
<rupok> it shows me system reserved and file system
<vipul> can i install more then 1 OS as virtual OS
<rupok> remember this is wubi install
<sebsebseb> vipul: virtual machine?
<shauno> eboyjr: you should be able to upgrade straight from .04 to .10, without the livecd
<vipul> yes sebsebseb
<vipul> virtual OS i mean
<Maeth> Help me Jordan_U, you're my only hope! http://paste.ubuntu.com/510420/  get that to him r2d2
<sebsebseb> vipul: virtual OS?
<vipul> i mean virtualbox
<sebsebseb> vipul: yes
<eboyjr> shauno: I just want a fresh install since I already installed a lot of crap
<sebsebseb> vipul: you can have mroe than one virtual machine with that
<vipul> more then 1 ? can i
<vipul> hummm
<sebsebseb> vipul: yep as long as you got enough hard disk space for that, which I expect you do
<vipul> ok
<vsd20c> I'm looking for ubuntu server administration guides opposed to development, anyone have any recommendations?
<sebsebseb> vipul: as for running two or more at the same time though, that would depend on how much RAM you have
<Auv5> Why's +1 +i?
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, yeah, i turned the pc... and bang after turning it on no more borders for windows, had to switch the driver off, i then uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it.. problem not fixed no more emerald reason nr1 why i'm switching back to 10.04
<vipul> like 500gb ram
<sebsebseb> Auv5: since Maverick is released now
<Auv5> Oh.
<eboyjr> shauno: I mean I could install normally, but it would be better for me not to have to hook up a monitor
<Auv5> I forgot ;)
<sebsebseb> Auv5: it will open again when theres something proper when it comes to 11.04
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: uh that didn't make sense, be more specific
<arose> Or maybe the corner case here means "we just dindn't think of this at all, because hey, who keeps there home folder around for 4 releases"
<shauno> eboyjr: not sure what options exist for a headless install.  you might want to try #ubuntu-server tho, there's bound to be people in there that have come across that
<mankeletor> hi all, do somebody know how can i restore my default .bashrc?
<arose> In /home no less
<eboyjr> shauno: Thanks
<rupok> after installing ubuntu 10.10 with wubi I cannot seem to find the place for my windows files. I checked in places, My computer lists 500gb system reserved and file system as mounted.
<sebsebseb> rupok: host > places or something I think,  I don't use Wubi by the way
<cyphase> lol, under games, supported software: minecraft
<sebsebseb> cyphase: there are quite a lot of good games for Linux distros, just got to know about them
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, exactly it doesn't make sense! why allofthesudden the video card is not working anymore, i guessed i turned of the computer in a certain way but hey, that shouln't wreck the whole video driver
<DeadPanda> cyphase: <3 minecraft
<Yerushalmi> Anytime I hit Fn+F2 on my laptop, thus disabling wireless, I can't reenable it without a restart. Anybody know how to fix this - or, alternatively, how to disable the key combination?
<somethingelse> haha, I found a bug matching my description and it went from affects 15 people to 91 in the time I was just looking at it
<rupok> ya without wubi it can be seen because you are installing in seperate partition but with wubi I cannot see the windows files
<cyphase> sebsebseb, yes, i know, i've been using ubuntu since it came out :)
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: can you repeate your issue?
<Maeth> sebsebseb, shouldn't it be advertised more? since that's what pc users love to gloat about?
<rupok> is there any way to fix that?
<Doyle> What would cause a character to walk to the upper left corner of the screen on it's own. Happens in multiple games. Happens with different mice. No Keys are stuck.
<cyphase> DeadPanda, i found it almost 2 weeks ago and have been playing almost non-stop
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, video driver stop working and i have no reason why
<oHgoDubuntU> when i loged in there wasn't any window border left
<tjubaluba_> when doing command line search (ctrl+r) it seems it just searches in one direction. How do i goto start/end of command line history?
<arose> First my problem is that I didn't enter a password and "that couldn't happen" then it's too complicated to even try to explain...
<sebsebseb> Maeth: shoudn't what be advertised more?
<oHgoDubuntU> had to switch off video card for the window metacity border to appear
<Maeth> games you speak of
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: oh after an upgrade from 10.04?
<oHgoDubuntU> no, clean install
<sebsebseb> Maeth: there is at least one Ubuntu gaming site that comes to mind, but I haven't been to it yet, or did I before once or something, no don't think so
<sebsebseb> Maeth: anyway started by  those that do omgubuntu.co.uk
<sebsebseb> Maeth: not sure the address right now, but was mentioend on there before
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, what caused this i presume was when i had to restart my computer to log into windows to get amr files from my phone, that didn't work either in ubuntu10.10
<oHgoDubuntU> and when i came back... surprise! no more shadows no more window borders
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: not quite sure what your on about, but do a clean install mabye, also  WIndows and Ubuntu  don't just get effected by each other
<arose> No Sir, Ibex wasn't an actual release with the feature to have "~/Private" you are imagining things
<sandyd>  /msg nickserv identify vsa47.gf
<rupok> sebsebseb how would I go to host > places. All i see is places in the taskbar. Is that where I am supposed to go to see windows files? I went there but cannot find it. Am i supposed to mount anything?
<sebsebseb> sandyd: uhmm
<Daekdroom> sandyd, you better change your password now
<sandyd> ...
<sandyd> dammit
<linus_> after resuming form gnome-screensaver lock, my monitors are reversed. anything?
 * swordz ghosts, changes nick, and changes pass...
<sebsebseb> swordz: do it on the Freenode tab/window next time :)
<sebsebseb> sandyd: ^
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, i know that, and i did a clean install but after seeing all 10.10 shorthings i'll stick with ubuntu10.04 for now. it works great, even beter than mint9 (my personal opinion)
<swordz> Do what there?
<sebsebseb> swordz: identify
<swordz> I think you meant that for sandyd
<sebsebseb> swordz: yep
<swordz> I've been identified for hours
<Xuzz> Do I want mingw32 or gcc-mingw32? What's the difference?
<sebsebseb> swordz: yes messaged you by mistake
<Jordan_U> arose: I never said you needed to whipe your data. I said you would have to create a new user manually after install and set it up to use the home direcrory you moved out of the way.
<sebsebseb> sandyd: you won't want to run that in a channel :)  and yeah get password changed, also IRC clients can be set up to auto identifiy :)
<istvan> hey, i added a server favorite, and now i can't remove it. help?
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, any major reason why one might need to upgrade to 10.10?
<arose> Jordan_U: I don't want anything to use that home directory I just want a plain vanilla user and non-relevant files in /home left alone
<sandyd> grrrr. I cant figure out how to auto identify in quassel
<sebsebseb> sandyd: oh you left, and came back, did you get my message?    you won't want to run that in a channel :) and yeah get password changed, also IRC clients can be set up to auto identify :)
<linus_> I dont think you can shop with 10.04
<sebsebseb> sandyd: May I suggest a good alternative client for KDE?  well I will anyway, Konversation :)
<sandyd> yeah, it seems you need to login and logout to do a pass change
<arose> Just a plain install, that's all I've ever wanted
<linus_> oh that was @ oHgoDubuntU
<sebsebseb> sandyd: plus on that one I know how to auto identify and such :)
<sandyd> sebsebseb: ill take me 1h to set it up though thats the problem
<Jordan_U> arose: Then "mv /home/arose /home/notarealuser/this_should_make_the_installer_ignore_the_ecryptfs/arose"
<oHgoDubuntU> linus_, i see, the music shopping, yeah that might be one reason in some countries
<oHgoDubuntU> any reasons concerning kernel?
<sebsebseb> sandyd: Konversation nah it won't,  probably about five minutes,  I can tell you how to set up the network :)  altough its pretty straight forward anyway
<sandyd> sebsebseb: I use gentoo, not ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sandyd: oh right well  still the same software
<sebsebseb> sandyd: also they have a nice channel #konversation
<rupok> i cannot see my windows files in places in ubuntu please help
<arose> Jordan_U: Now that's a workaround, will try ASAP, remember, I don't know where the installer is looking for things, I was asking about that at the very beginning
<linus_> I havent even seen music, I was refering to the dvd play. but I did pay a dollar for the test wallpaper last week
<Jordan_U> Maeth: Is there any error message before you get the rescue shell?
<sandyd> sebsebseb: takes time to download and compile since I emptied my source code cache yesterday. oh well.... here goes...
<zer000000> i am trying out funambol but while synchronizing i get this error: unsupported transport type is specified in the configuration
<linus_> If you hardware all functions there is really no kernel improvments.
<zer000000> what does it mean?
<Maeth> Jordan_U, i don't remember
<sebsebseb> sandyd: ah yes thats a point, you got to compile loads of stuff on Gentoo
<Maeth> Jordan_U, right now, i would settle for this situation i'm in right now, Getting 10.10 on a usb stick, so i can just do a clean install and hopefully be headache free...
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: good question
<Jordan_U> Maeth: Can you reboot and check? I'll be in and out for the next few hours so if you can just wait if I don't respond immediately.
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: well I haven't seen the new font yet, but  the desktop version is a bit more polished than 10.04, and well the useual, later versions of apps
<Yerushalmi> Anybody know how to disable the Fn+F2 wireless toggle key combination?
<polleri> hi this may be a really stupid question but does anyone know how to remove the date from a conversation window in empathy? It is really anoying I think 10.04 had a better theme
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: Unity the new netbook interface is nice really,  can run that on a desktop to.  However is there a major reason to upgrade to 10.10, like your asking, no not really.
<polleri> or does anyone know where can i get a copy of the 10.04 theme?
<polleri> for empathy
<Jordan_U> Maeth: If you're using Startup Disk Creator from 10.04 make sure it's completely up to date or it won't make proper 10.10 setups.
<Maeth> Jordan_U, that's why i'm trying to get 10.10 on the usb
<linus_> @Yerushalmi System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Smilodonis> Hi, I have a notebook with net conn. from LAN. Also got wifi on it. I want to share my connection via the wifi as Ad-hoc connection. Is there an easy way to setup the "sharing"? I want to connect it with some Mobile devices. I did set up the Ad-hoc and enabled net sharing but it seems it's not working. Any ideas?
<bl01zk> how do you see what version of ubuntu you are running?
<h1n1> hey guys, appreciate if you could give me a hand here. just booted the 10.10 iso, reads 'input/output error - can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs'
<zer000000> is really no one using funambol?
<sebsebseb> !version |  bl01zk
<ubottu> bl01zk: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sandyd> bl01zk: lsb-release
<luisgrin> hi, i installed apache2 php5 and mysql 5 on ubuntu 10, they are working ok but not toguether, if i try to run a php scrip from the url, the browser download the script instead of runnih it
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, needed to restart, ok, i'll give it anoter try to this 10.10 this time by upgrading (i didn't install video yet cuz that might cause some problems)
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: uhmm
<oHgoDubuntU> !upgrade oHgoDubuntU
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: I answered your question, but you left soon after, so you may have not seen it
<sandyd> luisgrin: post output of "cat /etc/apache2/avalible*" to pastebin
<luisgrin> okay thanks ill do
<Yerushalmi> linus_: Neither the key combination nor the appropriate command appear on that list...
<Poul|Raider> when i do mosml file.sml it loads and works fine, if i try to compile it gives syntax error on first line with > load "TextIO";   the load .  anyone?
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, there was soemthing about how polished the metacity theme is and i agree it really looks great
<linus_> CCSM
<sebsebseb>  oHgoDubuntU: good question
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: well I haven't seen the new font yet, but  the desktop version is a bit more polished than 10.04, and well the useual, later versions of apps
<sebsebseb> <sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: Unity the new netbook interface is nice really,  can run that on a desktop to.  However is there a major reason to upgrade to 10.10, like your asking, no not really.
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, and the new font is great looking also
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: thats what I thought, untill I tried it for real on here, not just vm
<linus_> @Yerushalim run compize config settings manager
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: probably helps with new font, but I haven't seen that yet
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: Lubuntu looks pretty great though
<sandyd> luisgrin: oops that was a typo, should be "cat /etc/apache2/mods-available"
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: as for the font, you would hope so, considering that professional designners made it on Mac OS X
<oHgoDubuntU> ok, now how do i do that upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 hopefully that produces a better result
<Yerushalmi> linus_: How do I do that?
<linus_> @blo1zk System>About Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: really distros should have their artwork made with open source tools  whilst using that OS, I think
<bmint> Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 it is seeing my secondary monitor as a 19" when it is 22".  Half of the screen is odd looking and not functional.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<h1n1> i'm getting up to the ubuntu install boot screen but it bombs out shortly after with the busybox initramfs mount failure
<oHgoDubuntU> !upgrade maverick
<yohan14> what are the important security log files on a linux system? Like login date history, bash history, activity etc...
<h1n1> any ideas?
<luisgrin> luis1@Desarrollo:/etc/apache2$ cat /etc/apache2/available*
<linus_> are you sure the font was made on a mac? it could have been easily done with inkspace, which is profesional grade
<luisgrin> cat: /etc/apache2/available*: No existe el archivo o directorio
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | oHgoDubuntU
<ubottu> oHgoDubuntU: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sandyd> oHgoDubuntU: update-manager -d
<arose> Jordan_U: Nope, it is either looking deeper or at somehting else
<sebsebseb> sandyd: hows the Konversation compileing going :D ?
<oHgoDubuntU> sebsebseb, thanks, i hope it gives better results than clean install, sandyd thx
<fasta> Why does my sound (pulse) stop working during an upgrade?
<sandyd> sebsebseb: about 50% done
<fasta> Or more specifically only in browser plugins.
<Jordan_U> arose: It may be looking at /etc/passwd or similar.
<sandyd> fasta: wait until the upgrades done
<sebsebseb> sandyd: ok nice
<sandyd> fasta: then restart and run "pulseaudio -k"
<fasta> sandyd, but there is no reason why my sound should not work for hours.
<fasta> sandyd, you can also implement it such that it doesn't work for at most a second or so.
<oHgoDubuntU> just a sec, the update-manager -d seems to say something about being a RC
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU:  I think in this case maybe the command sandyd  gave wasn't quite right
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: sandyd    the -d  bit means development
<zer000000> who synchronizes his cell phone with ubuntu and how???
<sebsebseb> oHgoDubuntU: you just need to tell 10.04 to show 10.10 as an upgrade
<SilverFox> can I configure a server with a single interface to be a transparent proxy?
<aeon-ltd> oHgoDubuntU: also don't expect *every* mirror to be holding 10.10 yet
<Jordan_U> oHgoDubuntU: Your apt mirror is just not fully up to date. When it is up to date you won't need the "-d".
<luisgrin> sandyd  i beg you pardon, but the command cat /etc/apache2/available* sends bo existe el directorio
<eightball> hi help with Could not download all repository indexes
<YiamiYo> hi...does anyone know if i can sort my contacts in empathy by protocol?
<eightball> and update to 10.10 from 10.4
<BFP> Hm, after installing maverick, I install fglrx with no errors, but trying fglrxinfo gives me a segfault. Has this happened to anybody else?
<luisgrin> sandyd inside /etc/apache2 i see mods-avai;;; and site/avai... as folders
<sebsebseb> eightball: probably since the amount of  other people using the repos
<cutiyar> zer000000,wammu
<sandyd> eightball: thats likely because the servers are overloaded
<aeon-ltd> BFP: report as a bug
<eightball> repos?
<sebsebseb> !repos | eightball
<eightball> ok
<sandyd> luisgrin: my bad, should be "ls /etc/apache2/mods-avai*"
<ubottu> eightball: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<psycoborg> i upgraded from 10.4 to 10.10 and did the reboot, now it will not boot at all in to ubuntu ACK!!!
<cutiyar> how i can connect to huawei modem?
<BFP> Hm, what's the best way to report a bug if nothing crashes?
<luisgrin> ahhh ok sandyd
<Yerushalmi> Anybody know how to disable the Fn+F2 wireless toggle key combination on my laptop?
<psycoborg> is there anyway to recover?
<aeon-ltd> BFP: just say it segfaults and crashes the app
<sebsebseb> psycoborg: won't boot at all, what happens exactly?
<linus_> @psycoborg press escape to enter boot selection screen
<shauno> cutiyar: hook it up, wait for the lights to stop flashing, then try the same icon you use to connect to wifi.  that's all mine took (hauwei e220)
<eightball> is there i way to update from the dvd iso ?
<psycoborg> im using a Dual boot system. and it says my fonts are missing, and then fails to load.
<sebsebseb> eightball: only alternate can be used to update
<psycoborg> and reboots.
<rupok> what is the wubi help irc channel?
<Smilodonis> Hi, I have a notebook with net conn. from LAN. Also got wifi on it. I want to share my connection via the wifi as Ad-hoc connection. Is there an easy way to setup the "sharing"? I want to connect it with some Mobile devices. I did set up the Ad-hoc and enabled net sharing but it seems it's not working. Any ideas?
<luisgrin> sandyd:  now i get a lot of files ... also some php5.conf ...php5.load and no more about php
<sebsebseb> rupok: this one
<aeon-ltd> rupok: here if its ubuntu related
<eightball> how to do that?
<ugliefrog> omg i think gwibber is designed to make you mad
<sebsebseb> eightball: no you get the updates from the Internet useualy, only in another way with proper reason
<sebsebseb> useually
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: yeah?  why you think that?
<eightball> ok i c
<rupok> well i can't see my windows files as I mentioned earlier aeon-ltd do u know how to fix that?
<psycoborg> i love my Ububntu, i want it to work again. im being forced to return to XP
<rupok> there is drive related to windows this is being shown
<eightball> so might be a few days to update to 10.10
<mamece2> guys i have a problem with rhythmbox, it doesnt scrobble, it just said in the status of last.fm "logging in"
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: its diesnged for the "average consumer"  the social networking site generation,  thing is apparently the Facebook support might still be broken
<arose> Jordan_U: found the last .ecryptfs, thanks! That actually worked
<cutiyar> the problem is i dont know my model , i have already have modem e620 connected succesfully but couldnt connect
<rupok> there is no drive
<linus_> @psycoborg what options do you have on the grub boot screen?
<ugliefrog> sebsebseb, Im still trying to get facebook to work...
<Jordan_U> arose: You're welcome.
<sandyd> luisgrin: sudo cp /etc/apache2/mods-avai*/php5.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: ok the support is apparently still broken, it used to work in 10.04, but then stopped working all of a sudden
<psycoborg> nothing, it posts the error for about 1 tenth of a second then reboots.
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: I thought it had been fixed, but someone was mentioning it earlier else where in 10.10
<sandyd> luisgrin:and "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<arose> Jordan_U: Now when can I come back after install rush to find out why it's so hard to tell full folder and ~/Private apart? I'm genuinely curious
<mamece2> theres a lot of queue songs for scrobbling to last.fm, will i lose them if i close rhythmbox?
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: and quite a few people weren't happy when the support broke in 10.04
<ugliefrog> sebsebseb, i c.....well 10.10.....i dont see anything thats diff except software center
<Maeth> that was very strange, xubuntu 10.04 livecd wasn't recognizing my pendrive, but now it's all fine
<sebsebseb> arose: well yeah,  and the themes have changed a bit, and a new font, and yep thats about it for the desktop version,  and then the stuff you don't just see, slightly later verisons of programs
<linus_> @psycoborg you need to run a live disk to fix you install. are you dual booting with windows?
<Blah2> hey all.  i just installed 10.10 desktop.  at first boot into desktop, it says i need to install drivers for my broadcom wireless, and i click to 'activate', and it gets errors in the log about being proprietary
<sebsebseb> uh why did I send that to arose just now, instead of ugliefrog ?
<Blah2> the weird thing is that during the isntallation GUI, i was able to use the wifi just fine
<Blah2> any ideas?
<Prez00> my 10.04 is not showing upgrade option?  did a check and nothing... do i need to do a update distro or something?
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: see above
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: netbook version gets Unity,  a new netbook interface, which can also be installed into desktop versions :)  using that righrt now in Lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> Prez00: just wait till tommorrow for all mirrors to switch over
<sandyd> Blah2: enable all your repos and install "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: however yep thats about it really
<Prez00> aeon-ltd, perfect
<amendy> Heey Guys
<zer000000> is somebody using funambol?
<Blah2> what do u mean by enable all repos?
<Blah2> i'm not familiar w/ ubuntu
<Blah2> this is my first time using it.
<Blah2> i know aptitutde command tho
<FloodBot1> Blah2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugliefrog> sebsebseb, Well thats kind of disappointing , but not for netbooks i guess
<YiamiYo> does anyone know how can i sort my contacts in empathy by protocol?
<blakkheim> Blah2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<A_New_Server> Where are the fonts in Ubuntu? Like where are they stored?
<luisgrin> sandyd> root@Desarrollo:/root# sudo cp /etc/apache2/mods-avai*/php5.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: ok so you watn to see something new aye?
<Blah2> ok thx
<luisgrin> cp: «/etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf» y «/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf» son el mismo fichero
<sandyd> Blah2: System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<blakkheim> luisgrin: why are you using sudo when you're already root?
<amendy> does any one know how to use the Desktop Cube ?
<aeon-ltd> !compiz | amendy
<ubottu> amendy: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<luisgrin> okay
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: like I was saying Unity can be run on the desktop version as well, only reason  I put on 10.10 actsaully, since not so keen on Ubuntu anymore, and other distros :)
<Maeth> amendy, it's easy, get the compiz settings manager and the compiz fusion icon and then check back in
<sandyd> luisgrin: php should now be comming up after you restart apache
<mankeletor> does somebody know how to get ~/.bashrc back?
<linus_> paste.ubuntu and to think ive been using pastebin all this time, I feel like a traitor
<aeon-ltd> mankeletor: just create it
<blakkheim> mankeletor: you can write your own, it's easy
<ugliefrog> sebsebseb, osx or w7
<sandyd> mankeletor: touch ~/.bashrc
<linus_> @amendy turn on desktop effect edit compiz settings
<Maeth> Anyone know where i can install a file on a startdisk so that i'll be able to access it when i use it?
<eightball> how to mount a dvd iso?
<sandyd> mankeletor: then add the rest in
<sebsebseb> ugliefrog: I don't have either, both are probably about as good as each other really,  just  OS X is more secure as well
<luisgrin> sandyd:  no, it does not work yet
<luisgrin> i do localhost/~web
<luisgrin> inside web i have index.php with only phpinfo()
<mankeletor> sandyd, well i can add the aliases but i dont know about the bash completion part
<flodine> help
<Blah2> sandyd: it says bcmwl-kernel-srouce already installed and latest
<amendy> how about the hot key ?!
<sandyd> Blah2: then "modprobe wl"
<linus_> @amendy CCSM
<mamece2> theres a lot of queue songs for scrobbling to last.fm, will i lose them if i close rhythmbox?
<Blah2> module wl1 not found
<linus_> Compiz Config Setting Manager
<luisgrin> sandyd: the php5.* are inside mod-en*
<poutine> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2010-October/000139.html <- Massive circlejerkery in first paragraph
<amendy> @Linus : i used it but i cant figure out how to use it
<Blah2> that's in jockey log
<eightball> how to mount a dvd iso?
<blakkheim> eightball: man mount
<luisgrin> i know php is working because i use in the command line
<eightball> ok
<eightball> how ?
<blakkheim> eightball: open a terminal and type that
<rjg_> I've totally lost my GNOME panel off my screen - help?
<rjg_> I think I may have crashed it.
<sebsebseb> !panels | this might help  rjg_
<ubottu> this might help  rjg_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<linus_> @amend turn on desktop cube and rotate cube in CCSM,
<ubuntu> Apparently I can't add another primary, and extended is greyed out in gparted. How do I make another partition for 10.10 to reside in?
<blakkheim> ubuntu: you can only have 4 primary partitions on a disk with MBR
<sandyd> luisgrin: should be working correctly if your php is installed correctly. Since it is, plugin must be haaving problem. Remove and reinstall "libapache2-mod-php5"
<sebsebseb> ubuntu: show a screenshot of gparted and i'll have a look
 * oHgoDubuntU upgrading to 10.10
<luisgrin> okay
<rjg_> sebsebseb: I get this: gnome-pane: no process found
<rjg_> =
<sandyd> Blah2: its wl, not wl1
<Maeth> god help you oHgoDubuntU
<LinOS> changed nick to avoid confusion
<mamece2> theres a lot of queue songs for scrobbling to last.fm, will i lose them if i close rhythmbox?
<oHgoDubuntU> Maeth, lol
<eightball> loading 10.010 in VM
<tjubaluba_> when doing command line search (ctrl+r) it seems it just searches in one direction. How do i goto start/end of command line history?
<linus_> @amendy rotate cube options, bindings, rotate cube
<its101010> woooo look at all the pretty new users ^_^
<LinOS> sebsebseb: I'm uploading a screenshot now
<plitter> if I have installed a newer version of alsa and then upgrade will that alsa revert to default 10.10 alsa?
<rjg_> sebsebseb: all fixed, thanks
<sebsebseb> its101010: I thought there may have been like 1700 or 1800  people in this channel this time, but nope only been around 1600
<Guest35740> where is a good place to learn about xchat??? any good urls?
<mamece2> wow u arent helping...
<LinOS> sebsebseb: http://imgur.com/au5Fq.png screenshot of gparted
<sebsebseb> Guest35740: Xchat no thanks, I would rather use Konversation or  even IRSSI
<sandyd> plitter: how did you install it?
<Guest35740> im running bt4
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, until another day! I'm going to bed now.
#ubuntu 2011-10-03
<omido> Islam:  you can have both windows and linux . you dont have to install it using wubi in order to have windows too.
<nac-godfather> unless you wanna deal with grub commands as a noob
<wolfmitchell> Nvm I think I found it
<TroN-0074> @qin Thank you
<Islam> omido : aha cool, but what can I do know after installing and customizing all this things on here, its hard to reinstall all this !
<Solved> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop, but no matter what version I try to install, it gives me two options: 1. Erase and use the whole disk or 2. Specify partitions manually (which I don't know how to do, and I do
<wladston> can anyone help me to make a wpa connection using the 8192cu driver ?
<Islam> omido: and by the way can I install ubuntu on a partition and takes all the space on it ?
<nac-godfather> well I'm gonna play some GTAIV EFLC TBOGT before I go tackle a $70 Windows backup andclean install.
<nac-godfather> Good luck
<rodmena> hey
<omido> Islam:  not so hard. imho it worths . you can upgrade your normally installed ubuntu at any time . like upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 . but i think in wubi you cant .
<omido> Islam:  nope . you can shrink your partitions and use extended partitions . no need to remove a partition .
<jjsam> It had "ata1.00: BMDMA stat 0x4"
<Islam> I mean can I install ubuntu on an empty linux partation ?
<nac-godfather> yes, but make sure you put grub on the boot sector of that partition and then flag that partition active, and adjust your boot priority if also necessary.  You can always chainload your windows loader.
<mouche> is there a way to add keyboard shortcuts in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts via terminal?
<Islam> there isnt a solve for my problem ?
<nac-godfather> good luck.  Did you really just ask that like someone is going to google it for ya?
<nac-godfather> what a jerk
<MrZepeda_> what a jerk
<ActionParsnip> Islam: yes you can install to the empty parttion, you wil need an extra one for swap too
<ActionParsnip> nac-godfather: not constructive
<Islam> yeah I can handle that, but how actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Islam: i suggest you delete the partition, then boot to live CD and install to the free space. You say the partition is empty so there will be no data to destroy
<Ibis> I'm so glad Ubuntu with a download link is at the top of google search with a download link. :3
<Ibis> People would be lost trying to discover linux in general.
<Islam> but I'll lose all the program and customization I did on this img I have already,
<Islam> so you say the best way is to reinstall it ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: remember to MD5 test the iso
<Islam> I dont know how
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrZepeda_> anyone knows a quick fix to bring the brightness down. my eyes are burning.
<xangua> MrZepeda_: use your function keys
<Solved> MrZepeda: gamma
<Ibis> MrZepeda_: Change monitor brightness? O_O
<Islam> do I need to do the test ? I downloaded the iso from the ubuntu.com !
<MrZepeda_> yeah like if I press the keys it decreases but the lower bound is not enough
<ActionParsnip> Islam: irrelevant, the data can be mangled in transit
<MrZepeda_> *lowest
<ActionParsnip> Islam: the source doesn't matter any at all, as long as it passes md5 test, it is ok
<Solved> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to install 11.04 on my new laptop, but it freezes randomly. My laptop is pretty fast, so I don't see why this is happening. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: test ram is a good first step, as well as checking the cd for defects on the first scren
<Rehan> guys is there any way to see if there's anything recoverable from a raid 0 setup that went bad?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Test ram...? Windows says its 5.7 GB
<ActionParsnip> Solved: no TEST, as in health
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: why not just use yur backups..
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: a few files were not backed up (stupid I know)
<Solved> ActionParsnip: How would I do that
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: the backup happens 2x a week and some of that stuff didn't get backed up in between that interval
<hdhzero> Rehan: does ddrescue help?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: its in the first screen on the liveCD
<ActionParsnip> Rehan: dang, thats really unfortunate :(
<Rehan> hdhzero: haven't tried anything yet. Its in a windows environment. Is ddrescue on an ubuntu live cd or ultimate boot cd? thanks for helping
<Rehan> ActionParsnip: yeah i'm hoping i can undelete the stuff from another drive (that had it previously)
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Try Ubuntu or Install?
<bambanx> anyone know a good game mmorpg for ubuntu?
<hdhzero> Rehan: I don't think ubuntu comes with it. You will have to install it
<boam> hello i would like to know something ubuntu use open source driver for realtek ?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: It didn't pass the Hash test thing D:
<ActionParsnip> Solved: then your ISO is bad and needs redownloading
<Solved> ff
<Solved> Alright
<Solved> Thanks
<Solved> ActionParsnip: One more question, do you recommend wubi or dual-boot
<boam> i would like to talk to somewone that know about proprietary software anywone can help ?
<boam> coz i heard ubuntu has like intention to go on kernel 3 :S
<ActionParsnip> Solved: dual boot is easier to fix and is not affected by the fragmentation in NTFS
<boam> so anywone can help me about getting a true open source system ??
<boam> like kick the proprietary crAp
<hdhzero> boam: whats the problem with kernel 3?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Hm, Ok. Is there any guids online to partitioning your drive though? I have no idea how to do it in the installer
<boam> proprietary crap inside kernel 3 my friend
<ActionParsnip> boam: ask away
<IdleOne> boam: use debian in that case
<ActionParsnip> boam: kernel 3.0 isn't supported here
<boam> open source is not open source anymore
<ActionParsnip> boam: sure it is
<boam> debian still has issue rely on proprietary shit too
<boam> ...
<IdleOne> boam: Please keep the langauge clean
<xangua> boam: in the gnu web they mention distros that use linux 100% free
<boam> all major distro did go bad
<th0r> please don't feed the troll
<ActionParsnip> boam: make your own then
<smw> boam, there is no proprietary code in the plain kernel. Ubuntu adds some to make it work better with some hardware.
<boam> lol
<IdleOne> boam: This is the ubuntu support channel, if you need help with ubuntu please ask.
<hdhzero> boam: this is a problem, because i believe sooner or later every distro will be using kernel 3
<rww> Oh yay, everyone's wrong!
<ActionParsnip> boam: either way, kernel 3 isnt supoprted here. I auggest you ask in #linux
<boam> no
<Islam> when I setup the new ubuntu without removing this one I'm using now ?
<boam> they are mad at gnu i think
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Hm, Ok. Is there any guids online to partitioning your drive though? I have no idea how to do it in the installe
<Solved> r
<rww> On the one hand, the upstream kernel contains proprietary firmware blobs that are non-Free. On the other hand, Debian does not contain proprietary software in its distribution.
<ActionParsnip> Solved: are you running windows right now
<rww> (contrib and non-free are not officially parts of the Debian distribution)
<Solved> ActionParsnip: No, its in the installer
<Solved> And the one im talking to you with is booted in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Solved: ok lets phrase it this way: is windows installed in the same system you intend to install ubuntu to
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<boam> i would like to find a driver from ubuntu but i am not on ubuntu anywone can help ?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: which version?
<smw> rww, they are firmware, so they run on special hardware and not the main cpu/ram?
<boam> im searching rtl-8187se driver the open one
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Its a brand new laptop, win 7
<rww> smw: I believe so, yes. They're still non-free.
<ActionParsnip> boam: then you are not supported here if you are not using ubuntu
<boam> i am on debian
<boam> il get ubuntu if i need
<ActionParsnip> Solved: boot back to windows7 and you can use windows7 to resize it's own partition to make free space, you can then install ubuntu to the free space
<boam> i need someowne to say to me where it is likely to be ?
<ActionParsnip> boam: then ask in #debian
<boam> well im asking ubuntu since ubuntu has been the only distro to get this driver open
<ActionParsnip> boam: which driver?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Do I have to get a program in windows?
<IdleOne> boam: if the driver is open then all distros should be able to provide it.
<Islam> ActionParsnip: how am I gonna remove this version of ubuntu I'm using now after installing the new one, or should I remove it first ?
<boam> well stop arguing for nothing all im asking is u to show me wehere the drivers are ?
<IdleOne> boam: ask in #debian
<boam> like on an ftp.... ?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: its in teh default install
<ActionParsnip> Islam: you can do either
<carl_> does anyone know how to install VVVVVV?
<boam> so there is no ftp where the ubuntu get synapse package ????
<smw> boam, on linux you don't find drivers on the internet unless they are proprietary.
<ActionParsnip> carl_: that's not a package
<Solved> Islam: But You will lose space (about 40 GB, unless you resize afterwards)
<IdleOne> boam: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Islam> how ?
<carl_> vvvvvv the game from humble bundle 3
<boam> there was one open i swear it was temporary the driver then got overwriten with the propretiery
<boam> thx
<IdleOne> carl_: buy it, seek support from vendor.
<Solved> Islam: You have to use a live CD or something that allows you to edit your partitions
<Solved> ActionParsnip: So, I'm in Disk Management. What now?
<boam> well not a big help here more like 10 to 15 people arguing and saying obvious things that wont help
<boam> wtf
<Islam> I have the one I downloaded it from the ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> !language | boam
<ubottu> boam: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Islam> how do I know if its a livecd
<Solved> Islam: Burn it onto a disk
<Islam> yeah I'm doing that right now
<Solved> Islam: It is a live cd
<Islam> thanx so much
<Islam> so I have to install it from the boot not from windows, and with that I can keep the windows
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Which Volume do I shrink? C: , HP_Tools , RECOVERY (D:) , or SYSTEM? I don't want to damage windows D:
<roberto> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar em relação ao ubuntu e hd 2T externo?
<Solved> Islam: If you want to have two seperate partitions for Windows and Ubuntu then yes you need to install it from boot
<ActionParsnip> Solved: id use system
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Its the second smallest D:
<Islam> thanx
<Solved> ActionParsnip: C: Is the biggest, should I shrink that one?
<xistanme> what's better arch or ubuntu
<th0r> xistanme: arch
<rww> xistanme: You're in #ubuntu, so of course Ubuntu. #archlinux would presumably say Arch.
<andyvy> xistanme: personal preference, can't answer that. Arch is for more advanced users.
<xistanme> what's the difference?
<ActionParsnip> xistanme: both are fine, they just have different goals and strengths, no distro is outright better than another
<Solved> ActionParsnip: C: Is the biggest. Is it the one I should shrink?
<IdleOne> xistanme: the difference is here we tell you to try and figure it out for yourself which you prefer, there they tell you to read thee manual.
<andyvy> IdleOne: no, we say google, they say man pages. :)
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: not if you ask a question that could not be solved in under 5 mins of reading
<qin> Sweet.
<IdleOne> andyvy: we don't tell people to google :)
<andyvy> IdleOne: right, we google for them.
<aeon-ltd> the arch wiki is pretty extensive though, and in some ways better than the ubuntu wiki due to the large amount of changes ubuntu has had over the last few years
<IdleOne> exactly, better to point someone to a specific link, if they could google it themselves they would have.
<trew100> hi all
<trew100> i nedd help
<trew100> need*
<aeon-ltd> ask away
<Roberto_first> hi all
<Roberto_first> I'm need help too
<trew100> i wont install wibu
<trew100> Only that the package repositories
<IdleOne> !ask | with details
<ubottu> with details: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> evryone who needs help just ask, but not if you've asked once in the last 30 mins
<trew100> http://www.wibu.com/en/downloads-user-software.html
<Roberto_first> i can open external hd seagate 2 T in ubuntu 10 and 11, how i'm need?
<trew100> And their website does not provide download the required package
<nronksr> Anybody know why the nfs-common portmap is so insecure?  strings /sbin/portmap | grep hosts only reports hosts_ctl...
<nronksr> Or am I missing something I'm not seeing?
<IdleOne> !br | Roberto_first
<ubottu> Roberto_first: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<aeon-ltd> trew100: which package are you looking for there are debs in the link you posted
<IdleOne> trew100: what are you trying to install?
<Roberto_first> mto obrigado IdLeONe. bye.
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: probably a dependency issue. I am guessing
<trew100> IdleOne: But is not downloading anything
<IdleOne> trew100: tell me exactly what you are trying to download
<IdleOne> what application?
<trew100> IdleOne: http://www.wibu.com/en/downloads-user-software/downloads/showDownloadNotice/wkrt-lin64-60501-amd64-251.html
<xangua> i just downloaded it trew100
<trew100> xangua: It takes you?
<IdleOne> trew100: it is not opening a window for you to click save package?
<Rehan> guys I have a RAID0 setup that seems to have broken but apparently both member drives are still healthy. In GParted, one drive shows the entire space (1TB) as unallocated, whereas the other drive shows only 1.00 MB unallocated whereas the remaining space (931.51GB) is shown as unknown. Is there any way I can get the RAID to be functional again?
<trew100> IdleOne: no
<tareleurulz> Any of you ever download a iso via torrent and switch between windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10  and start the torrent in windows or Linux and have to start over
<RyuGuns> Hi
<improveupon> hi
<trew100> IdleOne: That's what he gives mehttp://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/03/plasma-desktopRz1636.jpg
<Krenair> tareleurulz, sounds like something to do with your client
<trew100> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/03/plasma-desktopRz1636.jpg
<IdleOne> trew100: click on the link you gave us, it works
<trew100> Strange, maybe someone blocking the Internet??
<IdleOne> don't know.
<tareleurulz> If you pick the same file path it should start up where it left off right.
<trew100> IdleOne: Anyway thank you very much for all your help
<trew100> :-)
<trew100> IdleOne:
<trew100> Ok I found the problem
<trew100> Firefox for some reason did not give the site to download
<FloodBot1> trew100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Islam> my wireless adapter doesnt work before I use the additional drive thing to download it through a wired connection, can I copy it now to use it in the new one ?
<ActionParsnip> Islam: you can use the install cd to install what you need
<Islam> thanx Actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> ZzZzZzZ: please dont
<Rehan> guys I have a RAID0 setup that seems to have broken but apparently both member drives are still healthy. In GParted, one drive shows the entire space (1TB) as unallocated, whereas the other drive shows only 1.00 MB unallocated whereas the remaining space (931.51GB) is shown as unknown. Is there any way I can get the RAID to be functional again?
<fowl> hello how do i get rid of this goofy scrollbar stuff: http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/4025/hurr056.png    please dont tell me to change the theme. i've been there.
<xangua> fowl: there is a post about that on the omg!ubuntu! blog
<ScottyBoy> Hey, guys. I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a CD, and after clicking "Try Ubuntu" I just get a black screen.
<Jeremy92> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/
<ScottyBoy> Not sure what to do now.
<xangua> search for overlay scrollbars fowl ;)
<fowl> xangua: you have a beautiful soul. thank you.
<d1zzY_> hello everyone =)
<d1zzY_> is it possible to encrypt ubuntu after it has already been installed?
<d1zzY_> Scenario: I have isntalled blackbuntu (ubuntu 10.10 for pentest) and i am trying to encrypt it..it is already installed, can i use a live cd to encrypt the HD (except /boot)
<nac-godfather> why leave an opening?
<nac-godfather> might nullify the encryption all together, especially if an outsider root's your /boot
<nac-godfather> booya!
<Pcd2> getting a startup error "mountall:  Disconnected from Plymouth"
<Pcd2> what is Plymouth?  everything appears to be functional.  no issues that i can witness.
<Pcd2> thoughts?
<d1zzY_> nac-godfather, i didnt know you could encrypt boot?
<Pcd2> getting a startup error "mountall:  Disconnected from Plymouth"
<Pcd2> what is Plymouth?  everything appears to be functional.  no issues that i can witness.
<Pcd2> thoughts?
<zruty> How can I tellt he speed of one of my network interfaces?
<d1zzY_> zruty, speedtest.net ?
<improveupon> i need to install broadcom bcm4322 wireless driver, but need to download to windows then copy over & install. what would be the address for the right packages?
<Pcd2> www.speakeasy.net/speedtest
<d1zzY_> can i encrypt ubuntu after it's installed? I installed blackbuntu (ubuntu 10.10 for pentesting) and i am trying to encrypt because the option isn't available via the installer
<d1zzY_> i have a livecd in rihgt now
<mouche> zruty: sudo mii-tool -v
<jxshxx> How-do!  Lost sound on my Lucid box.  Please help!
<zruty> d1zzY_:  No I mean my network interface, not my internet...
<MonkeyDust> improveupon: maybe this link helps http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<improveupon> thank  you
<selite> After reboot my upper and lower panels are missing? Can anyone please help me?
<zruty> mouche: That looks like just what I was looking for... Thanks!
<Pcd2> network interface.  ok.  possibly copying a large file from another LAN connected machine and averaging the speed?
<Pcd2> not sure of a utility.
<rhcp[linux]> Hey guys, question. Any of you ever have this issue? When you leave 11.04 up awhile (desktop) the unity (hide/unhide) bar goes under the apps open? and it wont show unless you move the app to the right?
<rhcp[linux]> like it wont show ON TOP
<selite> After rebooting my upper taskbar and lower taskbar are missing? Any help
<Pcd2> zruty, does that seem reasonable or do you have other ideas?
<selite> After rebooting my upper taskbar and lower taskbar are missing? Any help
<DocPlatypus> selite: on a laptop? have a monitor plugged in?
<Pcd2> selite, i can't recall the method, but you can google "restore ubuntu panels" or the like.
<selite> DocPlatypus: Yeah on a laptop. I installed updates and it is shitting me ever since.
<Pcd2> wish i had the exact advice.
<selite> Pcd2: After few reboots the panels are back then the icons are missing.
<zruty> Pcd2: I am testing cables and hubs, their speed connections, and so .. while yours is a practical test, what mouche just said seems a more theoretical one. The interfaces and whatever decide on a speed - that is a start. Then, your test may prove actual speed...
<qin> !reset-panel | selite If it is not unity.
<qin> !reset-panel | selite
<selite> qin: The command does not exist.
<qin> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DocPlatypus> selite: ok... I had this happen to a friend. but he was plugging into an external monitor
<rhcp[linux]> anyone? ideas with my issue? :)
<DocPlatypus> and his "main" desktop was showing up there.
<Pcd2> selite, yeah, that's what i've done to determine the exact speed of both my LAN and WLAN interfaces.
<selite> DocPlatypus: I didn't plug any external monitor and this is really frustrating.
<d1zzY_> lol
<d1zzY_> seems like everybody asks questions but nobody answers?
<d1zzY_> lol
<rhcp[linux]> Yea, its a #freenode thing
<rhcp[linux]> pretty much
<Pcd2> dizzy, what's your question.  not sure i can help.
<rhcp[linux]> <rhcp[linux]> Hey guys, question. Any of you ever have this issue? When you leave 11.04 up awhile (desktop) the unity (hide/unhide) bar goes under the apps open? and it wont show unless you move the app to the right?
<rhcp[linux]> too lazy to re-type
<Pcd2> rhcp[linux], wish i could help but i don't use Unity at all.
<rhcp[linux]> Pcd2, what do you use on 11.04?
<rhcp[linux]> or are you on 10.X?
<Pcd2> rhcp[linux] i use Gnome Classic from the GDM menu.
<rhcp[linux]> ah
<Pcd2> 11.04
<rhcp[linux]> I tried gnome3 (it didnt like my nvidia)
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: you have the dodge hide setting enabled in ccsm
<rhcp[linux]> went back to unity
<rhcp[linux]> ActionParsnip, where is that? I never touched it
<Pcd2> rhcp[linux] i've stayed completely away from the new Unity and Gnome 3 stuff.
<rhcp[linux]> it randomly does this
<rhcp[linux]> would be appricated to know where :)
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: in ccsm, unity plugin settings
<rhcp[linux]> so i can fix this crap
<rhcp[linux]> it's in settings?
<jimcooncat> I want to try out kexi on my underpowered maverick-gnome machine. Will I regret installing all these kde dependancies? Will I be auto-loading bunches of services on startup I'd only use for one program?
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: shouldn't do
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: press SuperL and type: ccsm
<rhcp[linux]> what is superL?
<jimcooncat> ActionParsnip, is there a simple way to explore that program outside of a fresh installation (which I'd do), like a chroot?
<rhcp[linux]> rhcp@root:/mnt/storage/android/charge$ ccsm
<rhcp[linux]> Another CCSM instance already running
<rhcp[linux]> can i just kill -HUP it?
<Pcd2> superL is a graphical interpreter for Perl.
<ActionParsnip> jimcooncat: could virtualize to test
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: don't run ccsm as root, it will set roots compiz settings which you don't want. run it as your user to change your user
<d1zzY_> Pcd2
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: I guess so, sure
<d1zzY_> I am trying to encrypt ubuntu 10.10(blackbuntu to be exact)..it is already installed...the option was not available through the installer..can i use cryptsetup through the commandline on a live cd??
<jimcooncat> Thanks, ActionParsnip, I guess I'll vnc to my bigger work machine that has vbox on it. Appreciate you saving me from doing something stupid.
<rhcp[linux]> ActionParsnip, I see the doge thing in the settings on the plugin
<rhcp[linux]> do i need to change it to something? or what?
<RockMeAmadeus> i haven't seen jeremy live in 2 weeks
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: ok, change that and it will hide in the style you choose
<RockMeAmadeus> beg your pardon, wrong #
<rhcp[linux]> ActionParsnip, I know how it works.
<ActionParsnip> RockMeAmadeus: jeremy kyle?
<rhcp[linux]> ive never touched it.
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: have a play, see which setting you prefer
<rhcp[linux]> the problem is. When i leave my session active for a week or two. It hides UNDER all my apps
<rhcp[linux]> and i cant get it to show ONTOP of them
<rhcp[linux]> its like some weird bug
<rhcp[linux]> its like 'always on top' is not set
<ActionParsnip> rhcp[linux]: is there a 'unity is always ontop of everything' setting
<rhcp[linux]> i have no idea
<rhcp[linux]> hence why im asking here
<rhcp[linux]> :)
<sec> somebody knows if is possible fix the tearing effect on the second display (different resolution at first monitor)? I use 2 monitors (1920x1200 and 1920x1800) on a nvidia card and nvidia drivers activated on ubuntu 11.04 64bits. When I play a movie in the first monitor, work fine but in second monitor I've tearing effect (I think that is problem of vsync, but I've activated vsync in nvidia-settings and compiz-settings). Is possible fix it? In other OS the 
<d1zzY_> I am trying to encrypt ubuntu 10.10(blackbuntu to be exact)..it is already installed...the option was not available through the installer..can i use cryptsetup through the commandline on a live cd??
<theadmin> d1zzY_: We don't support derivatives
<bkfitz> any ufw/iptables experts around... for some reason after running sudo ufw allow 5432 (for postgres), the port is still showing closed when i run nmap
<bkfitz> slow night eh
<Corey> bkfitz: What does netstat -ant |grep 5432 say?
<ActionParsnip> diytto: blackbuntu isn't supported here
<bkfitz> Corey: three listings one says LISTEN, other two say ESTABLISHED
<Corey> bkfitz: HUmor me, pastebin it please.
<d1zzY_> I am trying to encrypt ubuntu 10.10..it is already installed...the option was not available through the installer..can i use cryptsetup through the commandline on a live cd??
<bkfitz> Corey sure
<bkfitz> http://pastebin.com/hGAjpNZi
<rhcp[linux]> thanks. I fixed it myslef
<rhcp[linux]> l8r
<Pcd2> d1zzY_ i think encryptfs is the route you're looking for.  not entirely sure.
<d1zzY_> ahh i found a hak5 forum post w/ ubuntu 10.04
<d1zzY_> thank you though
<d1zzY_> ill look into it
<ActionParsnip> d1zzY_: connect to irc.foonetic.net and join #Blackbuntu   for suppoer
<ActionParsnip> *support
<bkfitz> Corey: ip is 66.228.57.208
<bkfitz> linode box
<d1zzY_> ActionParsnip, i was there, the room was empty..i tried BlackBuntu and blackbuntu...2nd b is little?
<theadmin> d1zzY_: IRC isn't case sensetive
<ActionParsnip> d1zzY_: we only support canonical official releases here, nothing else
<d1zzY_> i changed it to just 10.10
<bkfitz> Corey: here is the ufw status as well: http://pastebin.com/YwamxaYm
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Hm, I wonder, has Lubuntu been granted that privelege of "officialness" now?
<Pcd2> what is Plymouth in Ubuntu???????
<Corey> bkfitz: You're only binding to localhost.
<theadmin> Pcd2: Bootsplash thing
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its official as of Oneiric afaik
<Pcd2> makes sense.  bootsplash does nothing.
<bkfitz> Corey:    :| what does that mean
<ActionParsnip> Pcd2: its the gui spash thing at startup and a few underlying things
<Pcd2> ok.  explains why not connecting to it affects nothing serious.
<Corey> bkfitz: Postgres isn't listening to external interfaces.
<mouche> how can I set apt to use the "best server" via terminal? I recall an old application called mirrorselect but it's not in the repos
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-Makes-Lubuntu-Official-Derivative
<theadmin> mouche: I think you're messing something up, mirrorselect is an Arch tool... Unless it works with debian repos too, doubt it
<bkfitz> Corey: you mean in my pg_hba
<Ibis> mouche: How about just use... ISPConfig on ubuntu-server?
<bkfitz> COrey: i think i have allow all
<Corey> bkfitz: I mean postgres isn't configured to bind to any external IPs, only localhost.
<bkfitz> Corey: is that something I can set in hba conf
<mouche> theadmin: ah ok.
<timnuxlin> .
<mouche> Ibis: ok, I'll look into that.
<Corey> bkfitz: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/PostgreSQL/Install#Settings_External_Connections
<timnuxlin> !de | Corey
<ubottu> Corey: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<bkfitz> Corey: i have      local all all trust in the pg_hba... but I think that only applies to permissions to connect, not bindings yes
<Corey> timnuxlin: Yes?
<Ibis> mouche: ISPconfig has a simple straight forward  "spoonfeed me" awesome server set up tutorial. http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.04-ispconfig-3
<Corey> timnuxlin: I'm reasonably certain I haven't said anything in german lately. :-)
<Ibis> I love ISPconfig. Makes my life easy.
<bkfitz> Corey: ahh... thx.  didn't realize there was such a setting.
<d1zzY_> i think i'll be going w/ TrueCrypt and do my /home partition
<danko8321> Hello, anyone knows how to configure a Xmodmap File?
<mouche> Ibis: hm, I'm looking up to just change the mirror apt downloads packages from.
<mouchebag> guys will ubuntu ever support nvidia properly it seems like they never will
<bkfitz> Corey: so my "listen_addresses" was commented out... default must be localhost or local subnet or something
<tbruff13> yes can someone help me i would like to know what packages ubuntu 10.04 has that allows it to have iphone and ipod support
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Nvidia cards work fine unless you have a really exotic setup
<mouchebag> hoverbear I wish
<andyvy> mouche: nvidia support is far better then ATI too
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: Do you have a specific problem you'd like help with?
<mouchebag> hoverbear they dont even come close to working fine with it
<Jordan_U> !details | mouchebag
<ubottu> mouchebag: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hoverbear> mouchebag: I get higher FPS in linux on ET:QW then I do on windows. :-P
<theadmin> d1zzY_: Bad idea, home needs to be mounted at startup...
<mouchebag> Jordan_U yea i do
<tbruff13> yes can someone help me i would like to know what packages ubuntu 10.04 has that allows it to have iphone and ipod support
<theadmin> d1zzY_: And with TC you can't really do that
<hoverbear> tbruff13: Apple changes their protocols more then we change socks. Which device/gen?
<theadmin> tbruff13: I think Rhythmbox does that for some devices
<mouchebag> Jordan_U no matter what linux distro I try ubuntu included the video card doesn't get detected properly and my computer goes into a black screen after I log into my user account
<danko8321> None?
<mouchebag> jordan_U it's really silly I don't get why , it makes me not able to use linux for what i want to , which is primarily visual reasons such as films shows etc
<theadmin> mouche: Try selecting "Classic" in the Session menu at the login screen
<rww> !mintsupport | danko8321
<ubottu> danko8321: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: Is this before or after installing the proprietary drivers from the "Additional Drivers" tool?
<hoverbear> mouchebag: I like how you're not telling us which card you have. :-P
<bkfitz> Corey: thx again.  learn something everyday.  Now in netstat I see :::*    :)
<mouchebag> Jordan_U:  after
<bkfitz> Corey: and the port is open from the outside
<theadmin> mouche: Well, then don't use propertiary drivers -__-
<theadmin> mouchebag: *
<Ibis> hoverbear: You try and tell me that then. nvidia at this time of writing doesn't work properly in Ubuntu 11.04 when using Unity. In fact, I do not think I can do any 3D.
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: Can you login to a failsafe session after installing the drivers?
<karpar> HI, folks. Is there anyone who use autossh together with upstart?
<theadmin> mouche: Sorry, mistab
<mouchebag> hoverbear: does it matter? nobody else can fix it but I'll tell you it's 9700m gt
<Ibis> (well, not tell me, but spoonfeed me until nvidia works properly :D)
<mouchebag> Jordan_U:  yea i can
<hoverbear> Ibis: My desktop with an old 8800 runs ETWQ on linux at high at 60 fps, windows hits 47.
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Is that an optimus card?
<tbruff13> hoverbear: ipod touch 4
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  no nvidia GeForce
<jxshxx> Can anyone help get my sound back on in Lucid?  Be my hero!
<hoverbear> tbruff13: Try a vm with a windows install :-P
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: OK. Please do that and pastebin the output of "glxinfo" ? (installing glxinfo if it's not already installed).
<Corey> !sound | jxshxx
<ubottu> jxshxx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ibis> hoverbear: Still doesn't tell me that I can use nvidia Geforce 5xxx with Ubuntu Unity..
<mouchebag> Jordan_U:  well i'm on a fresh install at the moment where I didn't install the proprietary driver yet because i knew it would crash
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Yes but is it your only gpu in the laptop? Or is it a new one with optimus technology and/or gpu switching?
<tbruff13> hoverbear: why can ubuntu 10.04 work but not the newest ubuntu
<mouchebag> Jordan_U:  so i don't know should I download the proprietary and then do that ?
<hoverbear> Ibis: Unity is garbage? :-P
<mouchebag> hoverbear : I don't know , it's from 2008 if that helps clarify
<hoverbear> tbruff13: If the old ubuntu works the new one should too :-P
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: Yes. (using the official Ubuntu "Additional Drivers" tool).
<Ibis> hoverbear: Unity is the best thing since sliced bread! :U Are you mad!?!?!?
<hoverbear> Ibis: Best thing since moldy sliced bread maybe :-P
<theadmin> Ibis: Probably half of us are mad then
<mouchebag> hoverbear: on nvidia .com it talks about having somethign to dow with switching between modes for different picture quality
<theadmin> Ibis: Most of people consider Unity a piece of trash, same for Gnome3 actually
<tbruff13> hoverbear: it doesn't i am running mint now but i tried ubuntu 10.10 and 11
<mouchebag> Unity is very bad because it is a graphics hog
<Ibis> theadmin: Yea, but most didn't seem to evolved to such a new way.
<roasted_> Is it possible that having 2 monitors in twinview that have different refresh rates (59hz vs 60hz) is causing my video tearing?
<mouchebag> Jordan_U:  so what do you think
<Ibis> mouchebag: It seems to work better than Ubuntu Classic, since it doesn't have metacity to bloat up the use of memory.
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Right, so you have an optimus GPU, which nvidia has explicitly stated they will not support on linux. Please send them a complaint.
<Jordan_U> mouchebag: I think I need more information.
<mouchebag> hoverbear: oh did they really say that, i'll check for sure if it's optimus as you say
<mouchebag> hoverbear: thing is they provide the driver for the card on tehir official website, for Linux
<matthew> really?
<mouchebag> hoverbear: so I dont know if you're right
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Yeah make sure it's optimus.
<Ibis> On my next computer, I'm not buying from anyone that will not support Linux. Period.
<hoverbear> mouchebag: BTW, I have an optmius card, I just use my intel chipset to do graphics and use the nvidia card in windows
<theadmin> Ibis: Heh, good luck with that. Just in case you want to know, my Samsung R525 works perfectly :P And it has an AMD graphics card so that's weird
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  wait how do you do that
<hoverbear> mouchebag: I turn it off in bios
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  I need to be able to use this OS for watching high quality vids
<mouchebag> hoverbear:   how do you do that though ? i forget whats bios again
<Ibis> theadmin: Well, I mean in terms of hardware not working on Linux.
<hoverbear> mouchebag: The newest intel chips (I dunno if it's what you have) push 1080p no sweat
<Ibis> But I'm sure some companies out there don't mind giving us freebies.
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  I can output 1080p through HDMI when I use windows with this
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  it's just linux having the problems
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: different OS, different supoprt
<mouchebag> hoverbear: my comp has an intel sticker so are you saying it has 2 cards inside of it ? wow
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: oh jeez, is it one of those hybrid gpu things
<ActionParsnip> ?
<hoverbear> mouchebag: No I'm not sure if that's optimus or not
<mouchebag> hoverbear: not card but chipset
<mouchebag> hoverbear: no nevermind what I just said I was confusing myself
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: i have one of those, they suck imo
<mouchebag> hoverbear: I dont have hybrid GPU lol
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  I dont lol
<ActionParsnip> hoverbear: never heard a success story with them
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  no what i have is probably the same as you, mine is a nvidia card for sure
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  and ith as an intel sticker I guess thats the chipset you're talking about
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  how do I make my linux use it ?
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  It's a desktopreplacement laptop
<Ibis> theadmin: Why do you not like Unity by the way? I like it for a few reasons. The most being it's revolutionary change of removing the traditional task bar, and sticks it on the left side of the screen to only appear when I need it.     And then making top menu bar reserved strictly for Notifications, and menus from any program I run.
<hoverbear> ActionParsnip: I've got it working in linux actually, just terrible performance
<mouchebag> hoverbear:  how do I make the linux OS use the intel chipset , like you're doing ?
<hoverbear> Ibis: Gnome3 is better :-p
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: what make and model?
<hoverbear> mouchebag: BIOS might work
<theadmin> Ibis: I did the same thing with my XFCE. Still works faster and better.
<mouchebag> hoverbear: how do I do that I dont know what BIOS is is that the first screen you see when the computer turns on ,like without any OS
<Ibis> hoverbear: I'm waiting for 11.10 when that gnome 3 shall be available.
<Krenair> <hoverbear> Ibis: Gnome3 is better :-p
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  Toshiba qosmio x300
<Krenair> Have you ever tried using more than 1 monitor with gnome 3, hoverbear ?
<hoverbear> mouchebag: I can't tell you because I don't know. :-p
<Ibis> theadmin: But it may not contain the same tools though.
<hoverbear> Krenair: Nope but I imagine it's better then unity :-P
<mouchebag> hoverbear: Oh if you don't know how did you do it yourself then ??
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Different machine
<mouchebag> hoverbear: but can you tell me how you did it for your own and I can see if mine compares to being similar
<celltech> WINE can run mac itunes?
<hoverbear> celltech: no only windows apps
<Ibis> celltech: Ask in #winehq
<celltech> What can run mac apps?
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Sure press thinkvantage within .5 seconds in boot then just go to devices and display
<hoverbear> celltech: A mac? A vm?
<Jordan_U> celltech: Only OSX.
<celltech> I'm trying to get a version of iTunes that works
<hoverbear> celltech: Apple is notoriously garbage with support for anything else
<hoverbear> celltech: Use windows itunes if you must
<celltech> I can't get wine to use it
<hoverbear> Then use something else
<hoverbear> Or a VM
<roasted_> Is it possible that having 2 monitors in twinview that have different refresh rates (59hz vs 60hz) is causing my video tearing?
<celltech> I would but I have a VM issue with the drivers for my usb
<hoverbear> roasted_: Very likely
<celltech> when the phone restarts, it kicks out the drivers till I manually reconnect it
<celltech> that I can't have
<ActionParsnip> celltech: banshee and rhythmbox can put data on the device
<ActionParsnip> celltech: there is also ifuse which you may be able to mount the device with.
<celltech> Don't need data.. banshee is AMAZING btw. I need to downgrade myphone and jail break this thing
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  Is it illegal to sell Ubuntu install CDs? Because this store near where I live sells them for $50 each
<ActionParsnip> celltech: you could make the device decent and put rockbox on it, then it will be vastly easier but apple garbage only plays nice with windows or other apple garbage
<hoverbear> celltech: Should have just got an android :-P
<hoverbear> mouchebag: Nope it's legal
<celltech> never
<celltech> I hate android
<s0nicfreak> Hello
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: you can sell them at the cost of CD + time, you cannot charge for the product itself
<hoverbear> celltech: More then you hate being silently tracked and having a middleman to your apps?
<mouchebag> hoverbear: how is it legal ? hes making profit on disks he made for 5 cents probably
<ActionParsnip> celltech: there are more than 2 mobile device OSes
<celltech> Yep. I love my iphone
<hoverbear> k
<orangesea> hello
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  he is charging for the product, he just makes the CDs in the backroom of the store after buying like a $20 stack of disks
<ActionParsnip> celltech: if you use virtualbox closed source version you will get native usb access
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  theyre even unlabeled
<s0nicfreak> Does anyone know what these errors are (not the ata stuff) http://i.imgur.com/a23dX.jpg
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: thats fine, then you have electricity for burning which is fine
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean lol
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: I'd give them away, considering the price
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  he sells them for $50 each disk
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: well its your electricity you are using, so you can charge for that
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  alongside windows he sells
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  Iol wow that's weird
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: its not his to sell
<mouchebag> ActionParsnip:  i know that's why I was thinking it would be illegal
<roasted_> hoverbear, why do you say that?
<ActionParsnip> mouchebag: it is illegal
<excelsior> The point is a legal technicality. I could sell them for $100,000 a disk. The point is that I'm not selling a license for use, I'm just selling the disk they're on.
<Jordan_U> ActionParsnip: You are wrong about not being able to charge for the product itself. Such a prohibition against chargning money, even for a profit, would go against most definitions of Free Software.
<hoverbear> roasted_: Why do I say what?
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: but surely its not his to sell
<Flannel> Jordan_U, mouchebag, ActionParsnip: Can we take this to #ubuntu-offtopic please?  Thanks.
<mouchebag> Flannel: He also sells flannel shirts
<saulotoledo> Hello! How can I install lightdm in my language? I have only english here
<roasted_> hoverbear, I was just curious if you had any technical reasoning behind it because it seems like that's my issue but I'm trying to understand it more.
<hoverbear> roasted_: Behind what? :-P
<roasted_> hoverbear, behind separate monitors having different refresh rates causing video tearing.
<hoverbear> roasted_: Well it'd only assumingly happen when transfering across monitors but it shouldn't be noticable
<roasted_> hoverbear, well, it is
<roasted_> hoverbear, I've dealt with video tearing for the last... 7 years? and each time I've had different computers and each time I've had video tearing. however I've ALWAYS used the same monitors.
<roasted_> hoverbear, and the vsync settings and all of that has done NOTHING for me. nothing.
<hoverbear> Huh
<roasted_> hoverbear, but someone asked me what refresh rates my monitors are. one is 60, one is 59. and he said that's EXACTLY what his issue was because he faced the same thing I did.
<darthmom> hallo
<roasted_> hoverbear, he said that video cards see twinview'd linux monitors as 1, so both of my monitors are seen as one, and as a result different refresh rates can cause weirdness
<hoverbear> Can you change the rates?
<roasted_> I don't believe so
<roasted_> he said it's dictated by the monitor hardware
<roasted_> however on newegg I found a monitor that said the refresh rate was 49-75, which made me think it was variable
<hoverbear> Yeah it should be
<darthmom> java issues are occuring
<simpleblue> why does codeblocks let you add a class and then say it cannot find the header * sigh * :(
<darthmom> java just doesn't work. I have been trying to fix this for a couple days
 * simpleblue throws codeblocks in the garbage
<simpleblue> going to try qt creator
<simpleblue> geany has the same problem
<theadmin> simpleblue: Well I'm glad I don't code C then xD
<simpleblue> lol :p
<simpleblue> sorry for ranting. just a little frustrated
<theadmin> wtf facebook... Showing notifications for events that never happened... >.<
<theadmin> Um, sorry.
<theadmin> Never mind
<xubunturob> :p
 * simpleblue pulls hair out
<noahgrub> I know how to install Ubuntu but I need help properly installing it to a partition on a external HD and have grub work properly I will be installing as whoever can help me is helping me.
<noahgrub> Any voulenteers?
<theadmin> noahgrub: Me, done that successfully with another Linux OS
<theadmin> noahgrub: Basic idea -- GRUB on MBR of external drive
<theadmin> noahgrub: Should be something like "/dev/sdb"
<noahgrub> Theadmin, I'm booting to the USB right now
<Sazpaimon_> any crosstool-ng users here? I'm getting this when compiling a shared eglibc http://pastebin.com/5wZAVUvK
<noahgrub> Theadmin, can I pm you?
<Sazpaimon_> kind of at my wit's end with this eror
<Sazpaimon_> *error
<touchebag> guys if I resize my partition with windows installed on it , to add unallocated space I can then add to my linux partition, what are the chances I could destroy my windows installation  , and do you think I should do this through a LiveCD or can I do it while logged into linux
<theadmin> noahgrub: Sorry, not anymore, something important came up. I have to go.
<noahgrub> K
<eruch> Hello! How can I fix a broken libc6?
<noahgrub> Idle
<noahgrub> *idk
<eruch> I somehow managed to break just about everything in my system by installing a new version of libc6.
<ezequiel> what
<eruch> Now when I try to start compiz I get error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<eruch> That is *very* scary because a similar error a couple months ago made me have to reinstall my entire os.
<noahgrub> Do you have opengl installed?
<eruch> noahgrub: me?
<inkit> Hi my right click on touch pad is not working. Last time I had this issue i followed some steps written on forum and it killed my sensitivity like anything
<noahgrub> Yes Erich
<noahgrub> *eruch
<noahgrub> Stupid autocorrect
<eruch> noahgrub: I have an old version of libqt4-opengl installed (I have generally refrained from installing updates until this evening… and this is why)
<noahgrub> Try updateing opengl
<eruch> noahgrub: ok. I'm downloading the packages now…
<noahgrub> K
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: Installing Ubuntu to an external drive is no different than installing to an internal drive.
<noahgrub> Jordan_U its a 2nd partition on an external drive
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: Still nothing special.
<noahgrub> I just seem to always run into a grub issue like no such partition
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: Have you tried installing a recent version of Ubuntu to an external drive already?
<BS_Kustomz> hello fellow geeks
<noahgrub> No, last version I tried with was 10.04
<inkit> 1. My right click on touch pad is not working.
<ChogyDan> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BS_Kustomz> i'm having a slight issue if anyone can help
<ljsoftnet> when i shutdown ubuntu logs me out but doesn't shutdown, can i fix this?
<noahgrub> Hello
<noahgrub> Hold on
<BS_Kustomz> holding
<BS_Kustomz> or not
<BS_Kustomz> i seem to have broken my Wi-Fi button
<noahgrub> My live USB is still loading after like 7 minutes
<BS_Kustomz> i turned wi-fi off last night to conserve battery and shut it down via a shutdown command on the power button, while the wifi was still off
<noahgrub> I'm sorry but I hate 11.04 unity sucks
<BS_Kustomz> now it says that "wi-fi is dissabled via a hardware switch''
<Jordan_U> !classic | noahgrub
<ubottu> noahgrub: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Shaba1> that is what I use
<Shaba1> ubuntu classic
<BS_Kustomz> i have a screen shot of the iwconfig in terminal if that helps
<Shaba1> unity just wierded me out for some strange reason
<noahgrub> Won't Ubuntu classic get removed in 11.10
<BS_Kustomz> or if you want me to post in the froums i can do that too
<eruch_> noahgrub: The update failed with the error E: libc6: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<naibu> anyone know a fix for choppy as hell HD flash video?
<Jeremy92> @noahgrub, I've heard that too
<BS_Kustomz> to change topic, unity freaked me out too
<somsip> noahgrub: that is correct
<BS_Kustomz> but i have learned to like it
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: GNOME3's fallback is fairly similar from what I've heard, and there will always be XFCE but that's more discussion for #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<noahgrub> Why can't we just stay with Gnome 2 it's the best :D
<Jeremy92> Agreed!
<Jordan_U> !ot | noahgrub Jeremy92 BS_Kustomz
<ubottu> noahgrub Jeremy92 BS_Kustomz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BS_Kustomz> this is a supprt question i thought
<BS_Kustomz> but you're a bot so...
<noahgrub> Srry I still need support I just needed to point that out :D
<BS_Kustomz> thatnks i guess
<BS_Kustomz> what up
<naibu> anyone know a fix for choppy as hell HD flash video?
<noahk11> OK I'm back
<eruch_> What would you say about the libc6 problem?
<ChogyDan> how the heck to I add the installation medium of a flash drive as a source?!?
<wendell_dhcp> Question about DHCP.  Up until 2 days ago, my Ubuntu 11.04 box was working awesomely.  I had to reboot after some upgrades, and then it was flakey connecting to my router (wired).  Now it will not connect.  DHCP timeout in the logs.  Everything found in docs suggests card is working.  Other ubuntu boxes connecting to router.  Tried manual settings--still not working.  Can anyone help or point me to docs?  Thanks, thanks, thanks in advance.
<SetiAmon> anyone know why everything opens up by default on my second monitor(TV) instead of my monitor (Twinview dualmonitor) even though the monitor is selected as the primary display?
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: Are you still having problems booting the LiveUSB? If so, where does it seem to hang?
<eruch_> Where should I ask about a broken package?
<noahgrub> I'm re-createing the live USB ill try again
<xiexie> hi folks
<Sidvee> Hi, my system seems to be running on both gpu (intel and ati) and thus it is heating up and battery drying up pretty soon.
<Jordan_U> noahgrub: If you have any further issues ping me by using my nick in your message as I won't be following the channel.
<eruch_> What's the best place to ask for help with a broken package?
<DesertFoxNight> I'm having problems changing the network setting from eth0 to wlan0 in Ubuntu Server using VirtualBox. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 and using wlan0 as the network setting to connect to my router.
<noahgrub> OK
<xiexie> I just wonder, in my ubuntu server, inetd is not installed by default, so what does the system use to handle network request?
<DesertFoxNight> Ubuntu Server was able to connect to my router when I was running VB on Windows 7, but not in Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> xiexie: Inetd is only required if you want to start services on demand. If you start Apache at boot then it will bind to port 80 itself.
<Sidvee> Whom can I raise my queries?
<xiexie> Jordan_U, I see, thanks
<eruch_> Who would be able to help with problems installing packages in Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> xiexie: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> eruch_: Just ask your actual question.
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: ask away :)
<eruch_> I'm trying to get compiz and synaptic to start working again, but an attempted upgrade broke both of them.
<eruch_> When I launch Compiz, I get the error: compiz: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Sidvee> My system running multiple gpu's. So it is heating up and battery is drying up soon as well. How can I get on gpu switch off?
<Guest37662> how do I make a script run automatically when I log in given that I am not an admin and cant change anything outside my home folder?
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz      use http://pastie.org   to host the output
<ActionParsnip> Guest37662: use the startup items program, you can set programs that run at login
<ActionParsnip> Guest79607: users can run scripts just fine
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: The output of sudo apt-get update: http://www.pastebin.cc/index.php?show=6364
<Guest37662> ActionParsnip, how do I do this (I only have access to console)
<ActionParsnip> Guest37662: its a terminal command
<roasted_> Is it possible that having 2 monitors in twinview that have different refresh rates (59hz vs 60hz) is causing my video tearing?
<Deihmos> anyone know why ubuntu loads things so slow
<Tigerboy> naibu: make sure you have the video drivers installed properly and if you have a 64 bit try to use the amd64 version of the adobe flash beta driver
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: Oops, wrong pastebin tool. Sorry
<Deihmos> it takes a few seconds to start firefox. on windows it loads instant
<Tigerboy> in general i find windows much slower but you may have a different set up in firefox windows making it less bogged down with addons
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2629993 And of sudo apt-get --reinstall -install compiz: http://pastie.org/2629994
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: is there a package manager open, like synaptic?
<Deihmos> nah windows is much faster for me. the ubuntu UI seems really slow and it doesn't even look good
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: or software centre
<ActionParsnip> Guest37662: no gui?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: Synaptic was open when the sudo apt-get update paste was made but then closed before the other
<wendell_dhcp> My ubuntu 11.4 system won't conntect the network card to the router either manual settings or dhcp.
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: close it and rerun:  sudo apt-get update    is it smooth now? (no error at the bottom)
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: I think I got rid of the Software Center a long time ago…
<wendell_dhcp> It used to, but it won't after I needed to reboot it.
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: Yes.
<wendell_dhcp> I've looked in tons of docs, and the diagnostics I've found seem to suggest that card is up.
<celltech> How do I get into another chat room?
<Tigerboy> Deihmos: windows is 100 times slower than ubuntu and ubuntu looks at least 1000 times better.
<Deihmos> ok
<Deihmos> ;mao
<roasted_> in fstab, what settings would be good for a home directory? defaults 0 0?
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: ok then rerun: sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz     what is output?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2630004
<wendell_dhcp> I have other Ubuntu boxes (and non-U) on network working fine. Problem is recent--box has been working for months.
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: this is mine: UUID=43beb8fe-c819-4ec4-9909-c0cc658d7a9b /home           ext4    defaults,noatime        0       2
<roasted_> thanks bro
<Tigerboy> Deihmos: setting ubuntu up right is very important but unlike windows most if not all of the drivers simply work out of the box and there is massive support for ubuntu on the web.
<SIFTU> Deihmos: the windows firefox is/was faster at loading.. Linux was lagging but i think they may have addressed this in FF7
<roasted_> Is it possible that having 2 monitors in twinview that have different refresh rates (59hz vs 60hz) is causing my video tearing?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: The last time I had a similar problem to this (with a similar cause), my system ended up dead for about a month and a half before I bit the bullet and reinstalled.
<Barridus> didn
<wendell_dhcp> In logs, DCHP timeout.  Continual log about eth0: link up--many times a minute
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: …just to be discouraging :-D
<Barridus> didn't ubuntu have the ability to print to a pdf by default?
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: try: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: what is output?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/2630013
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: you can install a pdf printer, abiword can export to pdf nicely
<wendell_dhcp> Any dchp troubleshooting manuals?  I haven't found them yet.  Any help appreciated...thanks!
<Tigerboy> roasted_: no that won't cause it but your control panel for the driver may have an anti-tearing setting
<roasted_> Tigerboy - yeah, it definitely doesn't. However I've read from some people this could be why I have tearing.
<Tigerboy> barridus: just add cups pdf in your synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: ok, run: sudo kill -9 5873; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz
<roasted_> Tigerboy - afte rall, using 1 monitor does NOT show tearing. yet using two monitors does. someone told me twinview sees 2 monitors as 1, so having moniotrs with separate refresh rates could cause it, which, makes sense to me...
<ActionParsnip> wendell_dhcp: what is your issue?
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, i need to print more than just word documents
<Tigerboy> roasted: no it will use more resources to have two monitors on which may increase tearing as a biproduct
<Barridus> i think Tigerboy's sounds more universal
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/05/17/5-steps-to-create-a-pdf-printer-print-to-pdf-in-ubuntu/
<Sidvee> My system running multiple gpu's. So it is heating up and battery is drying up soon as well. How can I get on gpu switch off?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: It is asking: http://pastie.org/2630024
<SIFTU> Sidvee: optimus laptop?
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: Should I take the default values?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/print-pdf-printer-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, Tigerboy, thanks i'll try cups-pdf
<Tigerboy> barridus: good it's pretty easy to use
<Tigerboy> bye for now all
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, i tried print to file and only had postscript as a choice
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: press tab then press enter
<SIFTU> Sidvee: if soo look into acpi_call
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: Done. http://pastie.org/2630030
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: You've fixed it! Cool, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: np, the packages got locked by hung processes
<eruch_> ActionParsnip: I'll have to remember how to do that.
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: networking won't come up. my box won't connect. diagnostics say card is OK.  Router hasn't changed
<ActionParsnip> eruch_: I suggest a reboot too
<ActionParsnip> wendell_dhcp: has the interface worked in ubuntu before?
<Sidvee> SIFTU: It has got a onboard Intel and an ati one. Both seems to be ON.
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: yes.  Worked for months until about 2 days ago.
<roasted_> actionparsnip, were you the one helping me with video tearing earlier?
<ActionParsnip> wendell_dhcp: I suggest you reboot, then get logged in and run:  dmesg | less    and read through, some of it will relate to the network and you can diagnose
<fowl> nautilus is broken
<ActionParsnip> roasted_: maybe, not sure
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: rebooting (again....)  :-)
<ActionParsnip> fowl: care to expand on that?
<roasted_> actionparsnip - I was just curious if you were, because I'm looking for some opinions of users to see if having two monitors that have different refresh rates could be causing my video tearing.
<roasted_> actionparsnip - any insight on it?
<DMW> irc.byroe.net #explorecrew
<fowl> ActionParsnip: it won't open things like torrents from outside nautilus (ie chrome)
<fowl> and not just torrents, zips, pdfs whatever
<fowl> thunar however does just fine with it. whats the deal
<henningvis> I got an error upgrading to kernel 3 ....what to do?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/701405/
<excelsior> unetbootin versus startup disk creator, thoughts?
<Barridus> excelsior, unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> fowl: if you right click a file and select open with...  you can then set the app to open the file with. There is a tickbox to make the OS remember the setting
<urlin2u> excelsior, startup is for ubuntu primarily, unetbootin will load many othe ISO's
<ZeloZelos> anyone here ahve the GDDR5 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M? wondering if thers any issues with ubuntu. thinking about a new laptop
<excelsior> ok, so why does ubuntu not have unetbootin standard, then?
<Barridus> excelsior, it uses qt for one
<ActionParsnip> henningvis: there are no errors there
<excelsior> one in the repos is ok, though?
<urlin2u> excelsior, we don't do polls, but support questions.
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: it has usb-creator
<henningvis> it does not wany to boot
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: you can install unetbootin if you desire
<ActionParsnip> henningvis: teh 3.0 kernel is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> henningvis: you are using a 3rd party kernel we cannot support. Try asking in #linux
<Sidvee> SIFTU, it has got a onboard Intel and an ATI graphics card
<henningvis> ok
<Trusardi> guys a disaster happened to me... i deleted a recovered file... in libreoffice
<Barridus> i will say i have not used startup disk creator in a couple releases but every time i did use it in the past i had some sort of disaster.  i've used unetbootin for many years hundreds of times for ubuntu and never once had a problem, so it's earned 100% of my trust
<excelsior> I was thinking of being able to install some sort of really small linux for ancient comps, but nah.
<Trusardi> is there any SLIGHTEST change the temp file is there somewher?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: its what I use too ;)
<Trusardi> 5 hours of work gone...
<Trusardi> any hope?
<henningvis> why is this a 3rd party kernel?  is it not an ubuntu upgrace
<excelsior> ok, unet it is...
<Barridus> well if that's not a vote of confidence i dunno what is, ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> excelsior: sure, use ubuntu minimal and install fluxbox and lightdm and you have a slick OS
<baktrak> whats a good email service?
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: in wat way an email service?
<Barridus> speaking of disasters this cups-pdf thing isn't working at all like those webpages said ActionParsnip, brb rebooting
<baktrak> To just Email without going to a website
<baktrak> and doing it that way
<Trusardi> guys, libreoffice crash - any help if i deleted recovered file without saving?
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: so an email client, you mean
<baktrak> Yes
<xangua> baktrak: evolution is defaul, thunderbird will be default in future releases
<xangua> default*
<baktrak> evolution keeps not responding so i will do thunderbir
<ActionParsnip> baktrak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-email-clients-available-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<baktrak> d
<baktrak> thank u
<baktrak> and thank u action
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: I am confused by the messages.  I see "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eht0: link is not ready", then a bunch of "r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: link down" ...
<somsip> ActionParsnip: you just recommended to use minimal install. Can this be upgraded to the next release without b0rking the whole thing, or downloading unnecessary new packages?
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: then a tremendous number of "r8169 0000:04:00.0 eth0: link up"
<ActionParsnip> somsip: the minimal install just installs a minimal ubuntu OS, it will upgrade to the next release the same as a full install
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: after one line "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready"
<ChogyDan> wasnt broadcom supposed to get easier?
<ChogyDan> like it going opensource and all?
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: doubt it
<ActionParsnip> ChogyDan: the firmware is proprietary
<ChogyDan> meh
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: This seems to mean the card took longer than expected to come up, but it did, and then it did again (thousands of times).  The "link up" message continues to fill kernel and syslog
<somsip> ActionParsnip: k - so specifically, I've got a min install 64 bit, minimal additional packages, no gnome, other WM. So when the time comes, I can do-release-upgrade and I won't end up with a load of new cruft I don't want?
<Sazpaimon_> I'm at my wit's end with this eglibc compilation
<Sazpaimon_> :/
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon_: no PPA?
<Sazpaimon_> ActionParsnip, I'm trying to set up a cross-compilation toolchain using crosstool-ng
<ActionParsnip> somsip: exactly, you will only have a minimal install as you have no metapackages to install desktop stuffs
<Sazpaimon_> I cannot, for the life of me, get eglibc to compile
<Sazpaimon_> http://pastebin.com/5wZAVUvK keep getting this during linking
<somsip> ActionParsnip: many thanks - I was looking for an opporunity to ask wthat one without being #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Sazpaimon_: i see, ive not compiled anything outside of gentoo for linux
<roasted_> How important is it to have two monitors with matching refresh rates when using twinview? I ask this because I've been having video tearing for years that I can't fix yet someone told me it's due to my refresh rates being 59.94 vs 60 for my monitors. Anybody have anything to confirm about this?
<Sazpaimon_> since its a very specific type of error, I dont think anyone will be able to help me here
<ActionParsnip> somsip: its fairly generic but please keep oneiric stuff in its correct channel
<somsip> ActionParsnip: yup - np
<Sidvee> There are lots of bugs for HP TM2 series.
<eruch> Hello! What's wrong with this command? sudo cp /usr/share/Wreathe/AppIcons/system-shutdown.svg /usr/share/icons/elementary/*/system-shutdown.svg
<eruch> The * is being treated as a literal character, instead of as a wildcard.
<somsip> eruch: you want to copy the wreathe shutdown icon to each subdir in elemenetary dir?
<eruch> eruch: Yes.
<eruch> Um, somsip
<eruch> :-D
<lokomis> Hey, 10.04 Desktop, AMD 955 / ATI 5870, dual monitors @ 2560x1024: Desktop effects work great (even w/ additional settings like cube, cube reflection; cairo dock with the exception of some themes) but Youtube does not fullscreen properly and Stellarium & certain screensavers cause monitor 2 to have garbled output.  Any suggestions appreciated.
<ActionParsnip> eruch: you'll nee a cheeky bash script, You can either do it manually to each folder or you can ask in #bash and they may give you a cheeky command
<eruch> Okay…
<roasted_> How important is it to have two monitors with matching refresh rates when using twinview? I ask this because I've been having video tearing for years that I can't fix yet someone told me it's due to my refresh rates being 59.94 vs 60 for my monitors. Anybody have anything to confirm about this?
<celltech> Is there a VM chat?
<noahk11> Will I damage windows system files by dualbooting on the same HD?
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: Do see something strange when the card first loads:  (unregistered net_device): unknown MAC using family default.   I think this seems OK though.  Two lines later it gives the mac address that it had been using.
<ActionParsnip> noahk11: no, it will be fne as long as you read and think during the install :)
<ActionParsnip> noahk11: if you use Windows 7 it can resize its own NTFS and you can install ubuntu to the free space
<ActionParsnip> noahk11: you should have a backup of your data anyway if it is important so this also should not be a worry
<ActionParsnip> wendell_dhcp: anyone else reporting the same message on any forums etc?
<noahk11> I have all my important stuff on an external HD
<ActionParsnip> noahk11: cool :D
<noahk11> So installing Ubuntu and win-win side by side will not damage windows 7 files?
<noahk11> *windows 7 not win-win
<wendell_dhcp> ActiionParsnip: I haven't seen anything.  Most network issues seem to be lower-level.  There was a great guide to network troubleshooting, but didn't have much about this specifically.  According to those diagnostics, the card looks like it's OK...reports "UP" status.
<wendell_dhcp> ActiionParsnip: I will do more searching.
<Stanley00> noahk11: yes, as long as you do it the right way ;)
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip*  sorry!
<noahk11> What is the right way?
<noahk11> Lol
<fowl> ActionParsnip: i'll get a screenshot of the error, 1 sec
<Barridus_> where does cups-pdf print to by default?  i can't find anything
<Stanley00> noahk11: just follow the official guide, I think, and make sure you know what you are doing ;))
<noahk11> Thanks
<fowl> ActionParsnip: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/2418/selection057.png
<fowl> it's like that for any kind of file
<ActionParsnip> noahk11: it can if you don't watch what you are doing
<noahk11> Actionparsnip, read the official notes I know what to do know
<XistancE> How come when I maximize my web browser it expands across my 2 monitors instead of just one?
<noahk11> *noe
<ActionParsnip> fowl: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep nauti; lsb_release -a
<noahk11> *now
<melvincv> Hi all, Did anyone get Outlook 2007 working in Wine on Ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: check the appdb
<XistancE> How come when I maximize my web browser it expands across my 2 monitors instead of just one?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7533   doesn't run
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: do you have both setup as one big desktop?
<bugong> is there any one who knows remote desktop here...
<XistancE> ActionParsnip: how do I know?
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: you set it up.
<bugong> is there any one who knows remote desktop here...
<XistancE> No I didn't, I clicked Twinview and that was it lol
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: if you run:  xrandr    and the width is huge, then it is
<Stanley00> !patience | bugong
<ubottu> bugong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<phong_> i like the unity stuff
<ibm> how can i go to the swedish channel
<XistancE> , maximum 3520 x 1080
<XistancE> ActionParsnipL How do I fix this?
<melvincv> This is what I got from the appdb, but I don't know how this Eric did this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701414/
<bugong> I want to remote a computer linux connecting to winowsxp, any one here who can help me......
<Zimm3r> In Sound Preferences my volume can go up to 130 percent is there a way to set that to 100 percent?
<ibm> how can i go to the swedish channel
<Stanley00> melvincv: why dont you use an alternate app, like thunderbird?
<Zimm3r> ibm try /join #CHANNEL
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: you can use grid and you can drag the window to a corner or side and make the window a certain size maybe, I don't use dual monitors personally so I have no real advise
<bugong> I want to remote a computer linux connecting to winowsxp, any one here who can help me......
<ibm> how can i go to the swedish channel
<Krenair> bugong, teamviewer?
<XistancE> ActionParsnip Where can I find grid?
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: but we do know both your monitors are making one super wide desktop, so the maximize is doing what it is supposed to
<fowl> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/mWgu2CP4
<ActionParsnip> XistancE: its in ccsm
<XistancE> ActionParsnip: It wasn't doing this earlier is what I don't understand
<melvincv> Yes, we do use Thunderbird and Evolution, I just wondered why Outlook doesn't work while Word, Excel and Powerpoint works...
<ActionParsnip> fowl: mint isn't supported here
<bugong> i want it using a terminal server using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !mint | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Zimm3r> ibm /join #ubuntu-se
<fowl> tis not a mintproblem
<fowl> what a sham
<ActionParsnip> fowl: we don't support mint here at all
<bugong> team if not free...
<bugong> team viewer is  not free...
<Sidvee> Wireless display light blinking. Another bug. Phew!
<ibm> <Zimm3r> thanks <Zimm3r>
<bugong> Krenair: I want to use terminal server and its not connecting to my windowsxp..
<Zimm3r> np
<Zimm3r> In Sound Preferences my volume can go up to 130 percent is there a way to set that to 100 percent?
<ActionParsnip> bugong: use rdesktop and you can connect to windows terminal services
<melvincv> Zimm3r, Mine too does the same. Is that a bug? I don't think so.
<Zimm3r> melvincv: no I think it is a feature or maybe just differing views
<melvincv> Zimm3r, VLC player does the same, right?
<phong_> u know vmware unity?
<Zimm3r> melvincv: that is something different but similiar
<phong_> it's the best
<melvincv> Zimm3r, :)
<melvincv> Zimm3r, btw how do you type my username so fast? Tab completion?
<L-----D> what's the shortcut to copy text from terminal
<Zimm3r> melvincv: yes
<melvincv> Zimm3r, what IRC client do you use?
<L-----D> copy hightlight text content
<ranjan> Hi all, how to reduce the font size in ubuntu 11.10. Is there any configuration files that we can alter instead of installing tools like gnome-tweak-tool?
<uofm49426> hey anyone know if conexant tv card are still supported in maverick
<Zimm3r> melvincv: pidgin and sometimes irssi but mostly pidgin
<phong_> do you hear me, i said vmware is the best right?
<phong_> vmware unity
<melvincv> Zimm3r, ok, I use Xchat.
<ranjan> L-----D, Shift+Ctrl+V
<Zimm3r> melvincv: never used that because on windows it doesn't work so I just stick with pidgin
<Zimm3r> I will be back
<melvincv> Zimm3r, it's non-free on windows. So I use Xchat 2 on Windows :)
<urlin2u> ranjan, 11.10 is ubuNTU+
<phong_> what is ubuntu?
<urlin2u> #ubuntu+1 ranjan
<ranjan> urlin2u, ok thank you :)
<rww> !ubuntu | phong_
<uofm49426> have a pixelview pv-m4800 fm would just like to use the fm radio part are the 878a modules in ubuntu 10.10
<ubottu> phong_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ibm> can someone help me with ubuntu
<Zimm3r> And I am back
<melvincv> Ibm, what help do you need?
<urlin2u> ibm, probably; ask a question.
<ibm> when i upgraded ubuntu to 10.04 i had som problem
<melvincv> ibm, The latest stable version is 11.04, by the way what's the issue?
<ibm> so i tried to uninstall ubuntu and install it again but it is the same problem
<andyvy> melvincv: 10.04 is LTS ;)
<melvincv> Zimm3r, you can use Xchat 2, the unofficial Xchat, on Windows.
<ibm> i have a 48 bit processor it seems that ubuntu thinks it is a 64 bit
<Zimm3r> melvincv: meh pidgin was easier to get running tho xchat does have scripting features
<melvincv> ibm, 48 bit???
<ibm> yes when i download the file it was a i386 but after reboot it became a i686
<ibm> i have it installed in windows
<melvincv> ibm, what is the processor you're using?
<ibm> like a windows program
<ibm> intel celeron 48 bit
<andyvy> ibm: 32bit?
<melvincv> Hey guys, have you heard of a 48 bit processor? I've heard of 32 and 64 bit only...
<ibm> yes i need only the 32 bit installed
<wendell_dhcp> ActionParsnip: The best lead I can find so far looks like the messages that I am getting during the actual attempt to authenticate DHCP.  NetworkManager[690]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5).  Couldn't find the list of these codes and reasons.  Any help here?
<ibm> the processor is a 48 bit but does also work of course like a 32 bit
<KirinDave> I placed some fonts in ~/.fonts, but xfontsel can't see them.
<KirinDave> Anyone know why that might be?
<melvincv> I put windows fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype  Openoffice used to use then, but LibreOffice doesn't.
<ariesam> Hola a tdos!!
<Peddy> are there any tools to set different wallpapers for dual monitors?
<ibm> ubuntu 10.04 installation is bad it is to automatic if you are using it in windows you can not chose witch wan you want 32 or 64 bit if you have a 48 bit processor ubuntu installs the 64 bit
<Tohuw> I've got a user who installed the audio creation suite via tasksel, now her ubuntu is branded as ubuntu studio. How does she change it back to normal ubuntu branding?
<melvincv> Now I get Windows fonts by installing ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ibm> please how can i fix it so i only have a 32 bit installation
<Tohuw> ibm: There is no such thing as a 48-bit processor.
<urlin2u> ibm, are you installing from windows=wubi
<melvincv> ibm, get the 32 bit iso image from Ubuntu.com
<ibm> yes wubi
<samsul> i have a problem... when i start my computer always seem like kernel panic i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<urlin2u> ibm, wubi will download the latest release, you might try getting a 11.04 32 bit.
<samsul> when i type dmesg seem like this http://tempel.blankon.in/1719
<samsul> i have no idea... anyone can help me?
<ibm> wubi is bringing the i386 file but after the reboot it getting to a i686
<Tohuw> samsul: "[drm:radeon_dvi_detect] *ERROR* DVI-D-1: probed a monitor but no|invalid EDID" that's your problem. Your Xorg config is wrong. Boot into recovery mode and try the "fix Xorg" option.
<ariesam> hi! world!
<Tohuw> ibm: how do you know it is a 64-bit install?
<urlin2u> ibm, i686 is 32 bit
<cordoval> i am trying to run this but from www-data from a php web page /usr/local/bin/wkhtmltopdf --lowquality "http://silslid.local" "/tmp/knp_x.pdf"
<cordoval> but it is not generating the pdf
<ActionParsnip> ibm: uname -m
<cordoval> how to troubleshoot? most likely it is giving permission problems, however, when I sudo -u www-data and run the command in CLI it works
<cordoval> how to troubleshoot this
<ibm> <urlin2u> are you sure i think it is a 64 bit but the i386 is a 32 bit
<Tohuw> ibm: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/I686 As urlin2u said, i686 is 32-bit. Also, as ActionParsnip said, run uname -m
<urlin2u> ibm, yes, t=run the command ActionParsnip suggested mine is i686, I only have 32 bit.
<Tohuw> The 3 and 6 are generational identifiers, not architectural identifiers.
<ibm> but why is my ubuntu getting stuck after a while
<melvincv> ibm, yes, my processor is a 32 bit Pentium 4 , but uname -m gives me i686. It's OK. i386 is for older 32 bit processors.
<Tohuw> !doesntwork | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Visitor_099> I remember coming accross a help channel that had a bot linking the same channel over 3 different networks... anyone knows such a channel?
<urlin2u> ibm, hard to say what your problems are wubi is not for long term use read what the designer says. http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<samsul> when i try recovery mode... it did not show anything but only kernel panic
<Tohuw> samsul: Try booting from a LiveCd and using the "Repair a broken system" option
<ActionParsnip> samsul: is the ram healthy?
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while
<samsul> still seem like this http://tempel.blankon.in/1719
<Tohuw> ActionParsnip: From his dump he posted, looks like XOrg is freaking out over an invalid EDID. But I agree, asking about the RAM can save time!
<samsul> i thing my RAM is fine...
<kornBen> I think you should look for another ram
<ActionParsnip> samsul: there is memtest in grub, i suggest you test it. If recovery mode is having an issue then its probably something like that
<Tohuw> ibm: You still aren't giving enough information. You need to reproduce a specific error. "Stuff crashes after awhile" is not specific. "OpenOffice Writer crashes after 5-15 minutes of just being open" is. Regardless, what does dmesg tell you?
<Tohuw> kornBen: ActionParsnip gave a more helpful answer. Why run around replacing RAM instead of testing it? :)
<seidell> haha this guy screams like a pig http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFxMM36fboc&feature=channel_video_title
<melvincv> !ubuntu-offtopic | seidell
<melvincv> !#ubuntu-offtopic | seidell
<kornBen> yup thats right
<XistancE> xrandr tells me I have a resolution of 3520x1080 and I've been googling everywhere to figure out how to fix this but I can't find anything ,any advice?
<kornBen> i mean ram nowadays is more cheaper
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash
<XistancE> xrandr tells me I have a resolution of 3520x1080 and I've been googling everywhere to figure out how to fix this but I can't find anything ,any advice?
<urlin2u> ibm, hardly anybody here uses wubi, it is rather difficult to get support as it as it is not designed for long term use, you might try the Ubuntu Forums.
<melvincv> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<samsul> Tohuw | Action : how to figure out the memtest?
<samsul> i'm uploading my photo...
<ActionParsnip> samsul: if you see any red, you have bad ram
<ActionParsnip> samsul: use TAB to complete nicks too ;)
<ariesam> Viva BOLIVIA
<XistancE> ++
<XistancE> Does anybody here use weechat?
<samsul> ActionParsnip, oh, okay... there are many red...
<melrockz> ActionParsnip, won't reinserting the RAM make any difference?  Sometimes, it works for me...
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash                           i think wubi and a ordinary partition installation is the same expect it is booting from the windows start menu instead
<XistancE> Does anybody here use weechat
<urlin2u> ibm, wubi is a file in widows.
<urlin2u> windows*
<urlin2u> ibm, read the link http://howsoftwareisbuilt.com/2009/03/12/interview-with-agostino-russo-wubi-ubuntu/
<Tohuw> !ask | XistancE
<ubottu> XistancE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ibm> yes but i mean it is using the ntfs file system but it is also booting the ext4 partition so it is maybe like to operating system in the same partition expect ubuntu is booting after the windows start files
<ActionParsnip> melrockz: possibly, but a test will show if its the ram that's bad
<ibm> yes but i mean it is using the ntfs file system but it is also booting the ext4 partition so it is maybe like to operating system in the same partition expect ubuntu is booting after the windows start files
<zmbmartin> what is normal operating temp for a hp envy 17 w/ i7 Q720 1.60GHz quad core?
<ibm> yes but i mean it is using the ntfs file system but it is also booting the ext4 partition so it is maybe like 2 operating system in the same partition expect ubuntu is booting after the windows start files
<ninwa> I just upgraded to 11.10, are there any known bugs that cause this to happen with the file browser? http://i.imgur.com/WGAkW.png ... The folders lack icons, and the bread crumb bar isn't styled.
<vsync> ibm or then ... not
<kareem_> kareem
<kareem_> hiiiii
<urlin2u> ibm, wubi is a psuedo virtual, the only partition is the NTFS, read the article. You will get very little support here, nobody uses it for long.
<ninwa> Also, does anybody know why Google was replaced with Ask.com in the latest Firefox update?
<melrockz> Ibm, yes, the Ubuntu files are stored in your windows ntfs partition. If you observe, you won't be able to mount your windows c: partition on a wubi installation. For Ubuntu, that file on your ntfs partition is the ext4 partition.
<melrockz> ibm, it's like a virtual hard disk.
<urlin2u> melrockz, actually both OS's can reach each other4 without mounting
<urlin2u> they are each others file system
<urlin2u> in*
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash
<FloodBot1> ibm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> ninwa: just change it
<ninwa> ActionParsnip, so you don't know why it was changed then?
<ibm> please help me does someone now how to fix it
<xistance> If I have to run 'sudo weechat-curses' to start weechat, how can I make it so I don't have to sudo it
<kareem_>  i have  a problem with vodafone k3770 usb modem  i am using ubuntu 11.04
<kareem_> will it be solved in 10.10?
<kareem_> hey
<kareem_> i have  a problem with vodafone k3770 usb modem  i am using ubuntu 11.04  will it be solved in 10.10?
<zakwilson> kareem_: how is anyone to know if your problem will be fixed if you don't say what problem you're having?
<kareem_> it doesn't work at all
<kareem_> sorry i wasn't clear about that
<zakwilson> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zakwilson> What are you trying to do? What steps have you tried? Are there error messages? Logs?
<kareem_> it is not recognised by the system it works well on debian  only debian
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash does anyone now how to fix it please help me someone to fix it
<zakwilson> ibm: that was a bit unclear, but I think what you're saying is that Openoffice and Abiword regularly crash when open for a long time.
<zakwilson> ibm: also, please only post once.
<zakwilson> kareem_: what steps did you follow to use it on Debian?
<ibm> <zakwilson> yes other programs to but the only one who is working fine is firefox and xchat almost all others program does not
<kareem_> nothing i just plugged it in and the a menu entry appeared in the network menu in the system tray and i followed the steps it was smooth and easy
<perfect> cesarx
<perfect> aqui é variado
<perfect> tem tm gringo?
<tensorpudding> !br | perfect
<ubottu> perfect: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<zakwilson> kareem_: my first step would be to search for a driver at packages.debian.org.
<kareem_> my problem is with ubuntu not debian it works on debian but not on ubuntu
<zakwilson> ibm: that's very unusual. My first guess would be that there's actually a hardware problem with your computer - defective memory, most likely.
<kareem_> i wish it supported by the kernel so it will be plug and play
<kareem_> it is not me alone many users faced this problem
<zakwilson> kareem_: if it works on Debian and there's a driver package available for Debian then chances are good that you can install said driver on Ubuntu and have it work without additional effort.
<kareem_> i will try now and come back later...... your effort and replies are appreciated
<zakwilson> Good luck.
<almoxarife> I want to remove a panel in 'classic' but its blacked out, any hints?
<ibm> <zakwilson> but windows is working fine no problem at all so it most be the ubuntu software
<zakwilson> ibm: so download a fresh copy and boot the computer from a CD or flash drive using that fresh copy. See if the programs in question are reliable under those circumstances.
<zakwilson> ibm: if they ARE reliable, reinstall Ubuntu. If they're not, I don't know what to tell you.
<deeptracks> xubuntu install tonite!!! Had glx file problems and would not let me log in to desktop.
<ibm> <zakwilson> some guy help ones with an other problem long time ago i gave him aces to the computer somehow cant you do the same please
<zakwilson> ibm: I am not going to take remote control of your computer to attempt to diagnose your problem. You don't want me to do that; I've been drinking.
<devan> Hey, I plug my ipod into my ubuntu laptop, and I don't see any recognition--nothing on the desktop, nothing in nautilus. Anyone know what to do?
<ibm> <zakwilson> it is okey if you only break ubuntu not windows
<devan> but dmesg shows "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8" and then "configuration #1 chosen from 4 choices"
<deeptracks> I went into safemode to remove glx programs now it works fine but with out glx. anyone ever see this problem?
<devan> anyone know what to make of that?
<zakwilson> devan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<amin`-station3> i need lit we browser with sock proxy capabilities
<devan> zakwilson, I'm on the iphone page but I didn't want to use amarok... besides, assuming problem is deeper, since I'm not seeing any recognition. If my computer sees it and can use it, then banshee should be able to do the rest.
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash does anyone now how to fix it please help me someone to fix it
<zakwilson> devan: what ipod is it?
<devan> iphone 3g
<almoxarife> ibm: firefox has never crashed?
<devan> zakwilson: iphone 3g*
<zakwilson> devan: last I checked, sync with iphones is difficult and limited. The iphone page is probably your best starting point. I have never done it.
<devan> I just need to transfer some files from computer to iphone, one time deal. not super complex like syncing or anything.
<gir75twg> oh devan: ssh perhaps then?
<xist> m
<ibm> <almoxarife> no not yet and i do not hop it will
<devan> gir75twg, wouldn't that take some jailbreaking and so on? I've got a pretty virgin iphone, I don't want to get really involved with it.
<almoxarife> ibm: what version of ubuntu you using?
<gir75twg> True. I understand. You could try an app called GoodReader.
<gir75twg> Has wifi uploading.
<ibm> 11.04
<ibm> <almoxarife> 11.04
<deeptracks> devan are you sure you are using the correct usb cord?
<deeptracks> simple question
<almoxarife> ibm: have you looked at the logs for some indication of where the issue is?
<devan> deeptracks, correct usb cord? My iphone is charging using it, and I don't have some complex usb hub setup or something... it's definitely plugged in.
<gir75twg> Do you dual boot windows or anything else?
<deeptracks> k just makin sure
<devan> gir75twg, it's a borrows laptop for temporary use. :\
<gir75twg> Ah :/
<devan> gir75twg, I wish, I'd definitely just go that route.
<gir75twg> devan, I've never had this issue before. Both my iPhone, and iPad are recognized
<gir75twg> just fine. :/
<devan> gir75twg, lame. Sad story. Yeah, I remember always seeing it show up as a digital camera or something? I've never seen it just fail to be recognized either. Odd...
<gir75twg> Yeah. Perhaps.
<gir75twg> Does it show up, like even as an unknown device?
<ibm> <almoxarife> no how can i do that
<gir75twg> Or is it not showing at all?
<devan> gir75twg, nothing shows up, just the dmesg stuff I mentioned above... And reading the support page, this makes no sense. "ucid natively supports both iPhone and iPod Touch 1G, 2G, 3G, 3GS and 4G models (iPad should also work) running up to firmware 4.0.1 without the need to jailbreak."
<devan> I'm running a iOS3.2 or something, and Ubuntu 10.4 (10.10 broke support, but 10.04 is said to work out of the box...)
<gir75twg> What firmware are you running?
<gir75twg> Ah.
<deeptracks> I dont have an Iphone but is there an unmount option on the card settings like on android? because my android wont be recognized if i dont set it to unmount card
<vsync> devan have you tried libiphone + idevicepair unpair && idevicepair pair?
<ibm> <almoxarife> no how can i do that
<almoxarife> ibm: use the 'log file viewer'
<gir75twg> Try putting it in DFU. Then if it pairs/recognizes, use TinyUmbrella to get it out.
<vsync> gir75twg it won't auto-pair :p
<gir75twg> It may if in DFU :P
<ibm> <almoxarife> cant you get access to my computer please i do not now how
<blsh0p> hey you guys, in the terminal, how do you type a file that has spaces in its name?
<devan> vsync, gir75twg, just realized you have to type the password... now when I plug it in I get "unable to mount [iphonename]" "unhandled lockdown error (-5)"
<blsh0p> as in, do you need underscores?
<almoxarife> ibm: better yet, you access your computer
<blsh0p> like, i wants to go to the folder math homework
<devan> blsh0p, you mean \?
<edbian> blsh0p: but it in quotes or use \ before each space
<blsh0p> do i type in, cd math homework, or cd math_homework
<blsh0p> so i do it in quotes then?
<devan> yes
<blsh0p> oh ok
<edbian> blsh0p: cd "math homework"  or cd math\ homework
<vsync> or math\ homework
<blsh0p> that makes sense, thanks, a ton
<devan> or cd math\ homework
<devan> happy computer
<vsync> devan, yep, now just unpair+pair it
<devan> happy computing*
<vsync> and you'll be golden
<blsh0p> ive been completely stopped from using the terminal because of that stupid mistake, lol
<blsh0p> thanks guys, a ton
<ibm> <almoxarife> ok how can i do it can you tell me step for step please
<ActionParsnip> just use TAB to complete file and folder names and you'll have an easier time
<ActionParsnip> handles the spaces for you
 * edbian agrees  I never use tabs
<edbian> i mean, I never type spaces
<devan> vsync, how do I do that?
<devan> "idevicepair: command not found"
<vsync> install libiphone
<devan> vsync, I tried, I didn't find a package called libiphone...
<devan> Couldn't find any package matching "libiphone".  However, the following
<devan> packages contain "libiphone" in their description:
<devan>   libplist1 ifuse libplist++1 ifuse-dbg libplist++-dev python-plist
<devan>   libplist-utils libplist-dbg libplist-dev
<FloodBot1> devan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ibm> <almoxarife> ok how can i do it can you tell me step for step please
<vsync> hmmm, sec
<vsync> wonder if it was the wrong package or do you have to add a repo
<almoxarife> ibm: sorry, I was doing my hair, what was the question?
<vsync> yeh, sorry devan. Add this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa and install libmobiledevice
<devan> vsync, it's odd, I thought the support was out of the box. :]
<vsync> that was the correct package
<vsync> devan not for itouch/pad/phone
<devan> vsync, so it is right for my iphone 3g, or not?
<vsync> devan yes
<ibm> <almoxarife> you sed to me look what the problem is but i do not now how
<vsync> works with ios4+ too, tested myself
<almoxarife> ibm: you said 'openoffice' broke?
<ibm> yes almost all the program expect xchat and firefox
<ibm> <almoxarife> yes almost all the program expect xchat and firefox
<almoxarife> ibm: still have the libreoffice installed?
<devan> vsync, remind me again how to add a ppa? the gui doesn't accept that, improperly formated or I'm in the wrong place... and I just haven't used linux enough recently to recall how to do it through aptitude. :\
<ibm> yes i think so
<ibm> <almoxarife> yes i think so
<el_seano> devan: something like this: 'apt-add-repository 'deb http://myserver/path/to/repo stable myrepo'
<me-1> hi..is gnome 3 is there in ubuntu 11.10..?
<vsync> devan which version you on?
<devan> 10.04
<almoxarife> ibm: not sure? should have come with 11.04
<vsync> so edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add:
<vsync> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<vsync> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<vsync> and then just apt-get update... and install libmobiledevice
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash does anyone now how to fix it please help me someone to fix it
<devan> el_seano, "sudo apt-add-repository deb https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<devan> " doesn't work. :\
<vsync> devan just edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually, as i instructed above :p
<devan> vsync, missed those instuctions.
<vsync> oh, so, add 2 lines to /etc/apt/sources.list:
<vsync> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<vsync> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<me-1> hi..is gnome 3 is there in ubuntu 11.10..?
<ibm> when i use programs like firefox and xchat it is working fine but other program get stuck after a while like after 20 minutes openoffice crash for abiword it takes 10-15 minutes to crash does anyone now how to fix it please help me someone to fix it
<Girly-Girl> ibm: Which ubuntu version
<vsync> ibm can you be more specific, less spam-tastic, or then just gtfo?
<devan> dammit... still doesn't see any "libmobiledevice
<vsync> did you update the apt tree before you tried?
<vsync> apt-get update?
<Girly-Girl> me-1: Gnome 3 yes but not the interface gnome-shell
<devan> vsync, "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/pmcenery/ppa/ubuntu lucid main"
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> 11.04
<Girly-Girl> me-1: So gnome 3 programs with unity interface
<devan> oh, sorry
<devan> "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 4EA3A911D48B8E25
<devan> "
<ibm> <vsync> what do you mean more
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> 11.04
<Girly-Girl> ibm: Please be more specific rather than saying everything does not work!
<me-1> Girly-Girl,  why cononical is pushing unity so hard..?
<edbian> me-1: Because they believe in it! :)
<Girly-Girl> me-1: This is a support channel, if you want to talk about that, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<vsync> devan sec
<_schism_> good morning everyone
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> the program stops to work expect xchat and firefox
<Girly-Girl> ibm: Is this hppening recently of after you did something
<almoxarife> ibm: un-install the bad programs, install libreoffice
<vsync> devan: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1024R/D48B8E25
<vsync> and then apt-get update
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> no just after upgrading to 11.04
<almoxarife> ibm: un-install the bad programs, install libreoffice
<devan> vsync, ran it, still says public key is not available
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> but i also have xubuntu and kubuntu not only ubuntu
<Girly-Girl> ibm: I think you should enable aport (google that) and report it as a bug on launchpad
<Girly-Girl> ibm: does kde work fine?
<devan> vsync, see this after running the key command: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1024R/D48B8E25"
<devan> sorry, I see this: "gpg: "1024R/D48B8E25" not a key ID: skipping
<devan> " vsync
<vsync> ehhh sorry
<vsync> devan: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys D48B8E25
<vsync> there =D
<blsh0p> hey you guys how can i edit the terminal settings?
<blsh0p> like make it a different color ect.
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> i think i have both kde and gnome hard to tell because only one starts at time
<devan> vsync, awesome, that all seems to work.
<edbian> blsh0p: You're using gnome-terminal ?
<blsh0p> yes
<almoxarife> ibm: do you want all of them to start at once?
<edbian> blsh0p: edit -
<blsh0p> thats it?
<edbian> blsh0p: edit -> profile preferences
<vsync> yeah, then just update and install libmobiledevice :p
<devan> vsync, apt-get update works now, but still no "libmobiledevice" found in repos.....
<devan> D:
<blsh0p> oh wow
<blsh0p> thanks edbian
<vsync> hmm wtf
<edbian> blsh0p: sure :)  Next time look around first :D
<blsh0p> i really should have figured that out lol, thanks
<blsh0p> got it, for sure
<vsync> oh man, mornings are not for me. The package is libimobiledevice
<vsync> :D sorry man, monday morning
<vsync> though in any case you need the pmcenery repo to install it wasn't done for nothing
<_schism_> I have an odd problem that I cant seem to get google to help me with.  Just installed 10.04 on a G4V300-D motherboard.  onboard nic worked great.  did an update and rebooted now its like it doesnt even see the nic no matter which lernel I boot into. anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<Girly-Girl> vsync: How do I change force a vsync refresh rate if it is not available in settings? Ubuntu has incorrectly detected my monitor vsync modes
<ibm> <almoxarife> no i mean that when restarting the computer it shows sometime edubuntu and sometimes xubuntu or ubuntu before the log in screen
<vsync> Girly-Girl xorg.conf
<Girly-Girl> vsync: Auto configured display something like that in there
<vsync> devan did you get that installed? :D
<devan> vsync, still doesn't see libmobiledevice
<vsync> Girly-Girl yeah, consult a manpage or something, i can't recall the correct options
<devan> no such package found. :(
<vsync> devan no yeah that was my bad too, it's libimobiledevice :D
<vsync> i'm a bit drowsy still I think :(
<devan> vsync, that's not found either. :\
<devan> lib i mobile device
<devan> there are lots of other libimobiledevice packages, though... dev, doc, utiles, etc....
<devan> @vsync
<Girly-Girl> vsync: Ok thanks, thought you might know as your nickname is vsync!
<danishbacker> how to remove custom sign-up location hook and use default in wordpress?
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> how can i repair all the program package or install it again
<gsommer> Last Friday, I asked for help about getting hibernation to work on my laptop. I was told to make sure my swap partition is at-least the same size as my RAM... It is not (4.5g swap, 4gb RAM). But, resume from hibernation still does not work. How can I debug this further ?
<ibm> how can i repair all the program package or install it again
<gsommer> now == now :/
<gsommer> not==now... ffs...
<ex0> swap should be 1.5 times your ram atleast
<ex0> btw
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> how can i repair all the program package or install it again
<gsommer> ex0: For hibernation to work ?
<Singham> <gsommer> : I told that swap should be double that of ram..
<vsync> devan install the -utils
<gsommer> ex0: According to this - it just needs to be the same size: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> how can i repair all the program package or install it again
<gsommer> So, how do I go about debugging resume from hibernation ?
<ibm> <Girly-Girl> how can i repair all the program package or install it again
<IdleOne> !repeat | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Logan_> !se | ibm
<ubottu> ibm: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<gsommer> The last I see in pm-suspend.log is "performing hibernate"
<js_> svenskT
<Polah> ibm: sudo apt-get purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>
<vsync> devan if i recall correct, idevicepair is in the libimobiledevice-utils package
<Singham> <gsommer> : Which Ubuntu version are you using ?
<devan> vsync... finally.
<Girly-Girl> ibm: Install again with the install disk, repair sudo apt-get install -f
<gsommer> Singham: 11.04 I think it was calles..
<ibm> <Polah> <Girly-Girl> with one is better
<devan> vsync... can run the command now... but still don't see iphone. gaaahahahhafhha..fhafhafjdf..
<vsync> what did you run
<ibm> <Polah> what is the different
<devan> idevicepair unpair
<devan> idevicepair pair
<devan> @vsync
<Singham> gsommer : Have you tried this : http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<vsync> do idevicepair validate
<vsync> then unplug/plug
<vsync> to devan thst was
<vsync> that
<devan> vsync.... awesome, I just saw the icon pop up on the desktop....
<kopo> exit
<ibm> <Polah> but i want to repair all the programs not only one
<vsync> devan and? =o
<devan> vsync, I can't believe how much effort that took... seems like it was supposed to be so simple. thanks for hanging in there with me.
<vsync> so works?
<ibm> <Polah> but i want to repair or reinstall all the programs not only one
<vsync> ibm rm -rf /
<vsync> does the trick
<edbian> vsync: stop that
<Polah_> ibm: Sorry, I got dropped and missed everything between me asking what the problem was and you saying "but I want to repair or reinstall all the programs...", repeat if you like
<edbian> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<edbian> ibm: don't run that
<vsync> he said reinstall too... It just requires a bit more thorough reinstall
<ibm> <edbian> why is it something bad
<edbian> ibm: it erases the entire harddrive
<edbian> ibm: well, the entire ubuntu install anyway
 * vsync is not sure do you need --no-preserve-root :)
<Polah_> edbian: It would delete files from mounted drives as well, wouldn't it?
<vsync> Polah_ yes if they are mounted with w
<vsync> or, "not-ro"
<edbian> Polah_: yes, it would try anyway
<Polah> not-ro? You mean rw?
<vsync> yes
<vsync> but, with write, anyway, gotta run off to work
<ibm> <edbian> why does <vsync> want that
<edbian> ibm: I have no idea.  Don't ever run that
<vsync> ibm because to me it looks like you've fubar'd your system to oblivion, or then it's just some simple stuff you fail to do. In any case, a full reinstall could be the easiest way out
<devan> vsync, well... nautilus shows the ipod, but won't open it. rhythmbox plays music off it, but can't seem to put music on it (just says nothing and won't do it, though I can make a playlist and not put anything it and rename it...)... banshee doesn't seem to see it. :\
<edbian> vsync: that command is not helpful even if he was going to reinstall
<vsync> edbian at least it would force to reinstall
<ibm> <edbian> please can you help me i want to repair or reinstall all the program package how can i do that
<edbian> vsync: Are we really having this conversation?
<edbian> ibm: every package?  reinstall using the liveCD
<gsommer> Singham: That post relates to the system baing unable to suspend - due to USB2 drivers. This is not my case... suspend works fine, but RESUME from hibernation does not. (Well, hibernation does not work... dunno if it writes the data to RAM(
<rww> vsync: Uttering commands like that in #ubuntu is a good way to get banned from #ubuntu. I do not recommend it.
<edbian> gsommer: hibernate writes to the hdd (swap to be specific)
<xxzz> hi, whats gufw like gui for kde
<gsommer> eboyjr: Yes, I know that...
<eboyjr> gsommer: Good
<gsommer> woops...
<gsommer> Stupid nick complete...
<ibm> <edbian> i do not have a livecd can i do it in an other way
<eboyjr> Stop using xchat
<gsommer> Anyway, yes edbian I know that - but I don't know how to debug that? since it seems it's not working
<bouma> ive been trying to install onto a new amd64 with no cdrom, no usb device (onlt a 500g segate freedrive that has 3xx gb that would have to be backedup first. how can i write the iso or any iso onto a sata partition, any partition type just to get it to boot when placed in another amd64 from this i386
<gsommer> I don't know if it's the suspend part, or the resume part that is broken
<ibm> <edbian> i do not have a livecd can i do it in an other way
<edbian> ibm: Ummm, let me think
<Polah> ibm: Get the ISO and boot it through GRUB without a disc or USB drive
<edbian> gsommer: I don't either :(
<gsommer> So, how should I go about debugging this ? How can I check ubuntu actually writes the data to RAM ?
<bouma> can i dd an iso to a partition ??
<bouma> make it active
<bouma> shouldnt it boot ?!^
<edbian> ibm: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-reinstall-all-of-currently-installed-packages-in-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<xxzz> can someone please help me ufw rule here, I want to make 'block in quick on $ext_if from any to any
<xxzz> s/help me with
<xxzz> or whats the gui for ufw in kde4
<stephens2424> I'm working with a new install of Ubuntu on a vps. I've ssh'd into it and am trying to install things with apt-get. The error messages I'm getting from that and from things like ping lead me to think it's not able to connect to anything. New to linux, I'm pretty lost and don't know where to go from here. Any ideas on where I should look?
<ibm> <edbian> but i want to keep other program to not only the standart
<edbian> ibm: That tutorial will not remove any files / packages
<ibm> <edbian> ok what was it i have lost it
<silvery> Somebody pls tell me - what hapened to ubuntu website?
<edbian> ibm: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-reinstall-all-of-currently-installed-packages-in-fresh-ubuntu-install.html
<edbian> silvery: looks like it's down!
<edbian> conspiracy time!
<Polah> silvery: Evidently it is offline more maintenance or because Drupal broke.
<Polah> edbian: Must be evil wizards
<devan> vsync, well... nautilus shows the ipod, but won't open it. rhythmbox plays music off it, but can't seem to put music on it (just says nothing and won't do it, though I can make a playlist and not put anything it and rename it...)... banshee doesn't seem to see it. :\
<edbian> Polah: I think it's underground mole people
<devan> nautilus will open it now.
<silvery> Polah : yeah, I can read it from information page, but do you have more info on this?
<ActionParsnip> Devan: do you have ifuse installed?
<Polah> silvr
<Polah> er
<devan> ActionParsnip, what is it, and is it necessary?
<Polah> sk.v
<devan> ActionParsnip, never heard of it.
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse
<Polah> silvery: Nope, sorry.
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<SetiAmon> hey i had it before but forgot its name(system crashed hard and had to reinstall everything!)
<devan> installed it, ActionParsnip, should it be a magic bullet to let me write to iphone now or something?
<SetiAmon> what is the name of the app that lets you set and change boot options,i mean graphical like boot splash,grub splash etc(not boot apps!) so i can customize my graphical boot
<ActionParsnip> Devan: no idea. I don't buy apple stuff. That's all i know
<gsommer> hmm, my swap is encrypted on Ubuntu 11.04 ?  it seems to be using a /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 device... ?
<ActionParsnip> Setiamon: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<TIP88> hello
<SetiAmon> it was startup manager but my appearence tab is gone
<SetiAmon> wth
<ActionParsnip> Setimon: the files are easy to edit. The guide is simple
<SetiAmon> yeah i'll bookmark it
<SetiAmon> startup manager doesn't work on 11.04
<SetiAmon> well basic things
<stephens2424> I'm working with a new install of Ubuntu on a vps. I've ssh'd into it and am trying to install things with apt-get. The error messages I'm getting from that and from things like ping lead me to think it's not able to connect to anything. New to linux, I'm pretty lost and don't know where to go from here. Any ideas on where I should look?
<gsommer> aha, figured it out... Hibernation is broken in Ubuntu, if you choose to encrypt your home-partition -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31424/does-hibernate-work-with-an-encrypted-home-dir-in-maverick
<ActionParsnip> Setimon: never used it personally. Grub is on the screen for 3 seconds here so I don't really see value in making it pretty
<bhavesh__> I cannot log into GNOME3 shell after selecting GNOME in my login preferences after installing gnome -shell in ubuntu 11.10
<bhavesh__> it boots into unity again..
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh__: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric
<devan> OHMYGOSH why can't I copy anything to my iphone dammit?!? I can read everything, but nothing works to paste, no error messages, just... won't do anything. ?! $!?L4 1
<devan> in rhythmbox...
<devan> banshee won't see anything, amarok seems not to load...
<Corey> devan: Did you have a Ubuntu related question? :-)
<devan> Corey, considering I'm in Ubuntu, I think that counts?
<ActionParsnip> Devan: probably because iphone sucks and is so entwined with itunes that it kicks and screams if you try and use it in anything else
<devan> ActionParsnip, I'm well aware, it was a free phone, certainly not my choice... just trying to simply copy some files to some old free hardware because it's what I have...
<sebastian> hello
<sebastian> somebody here?
<sebastian> I need help
<Gentoo64> hi
<Corey> !ask | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devan> ActionParsnip, ubuntu claimed out of the box support for this model anyways, so they asked for it...
<biami> how do i run webGL on chrome?
<Gentoo64> biami, should work out the box
<Gentoo64> biami, type about:gpuinternals
<Gentoo64> itll tell you if its enabled or not
<biami> how do i run webGL on chrome? i have an Intel HD Graphics (that comes inbuilt)... even libosmesa doesnt seem to work... it works in Firefox
<ActionParsnip> Devan: could try connecting it to itunes to calm it down then use the safely remove hardware feature in the OS so that it is unmounted cleanly. Then try it in ubuntu
<biami> gpuinternals: command not found
<Gentoo64> biami, about:gpu-internals
<Gentoo64> sorry
<almoxarife> biami: http://www.m0interactive.com/archives/2009/10/26/how_to_enable_webgl_on_google_chrome/  <-- that help?
<devan> If I had itunes, I wouldn't even try the madness of getting it to work in ubuntu. I don't have any other OS right now.
<ActionParsnip> Devan: is ubuntu installed in a virtual system or is it a true install?
<sebastian> OK, I CANT MAKE AN .EXE FILE EXECUTABLE, I MAKE IT RIGHT CLICK, PROPERTIES, PERMISSIONS, BUT IT DOESNT APPEAR THE BOX TO CHECK IT
<Corey> !caps | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<almoxarife> .exe file :)
<Corey> sebastian: Also realize you'll need an emulation layer to execute windows binaries, such as WINE or virtualbox.
<sebastian> yes yes
<sebastian> I have wine
<Corey> !winehq | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sebastian> I have it
<sebastian> but to run an .exe file I need to make it executable
<almoxarife> sebastian: you don't own the folder?
<Corey> sebastian: Might be better to get support for it there. :-)
<ActionParsnip> sebastian: what filesystem is the file stored on. Don't post in caps next time too. Its usually makes people NOT want to help
<sebastian> I think I own the folder
<Gentoo64> biami, i meant type that in the chrom address bar not terminal btw
<almoxarife> sebastian: you better re-check
<sebastian> I recently upgraded to xubuntu, In ubuntu 10.04 I was able to make it but now in xubuntu the option doesnt appear
<biami> ok... then... wait
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: what filesystem is the file stored in?
<almoxarife> sebastian: that's an option in nautilus?
<sebastian> Yes, becaouse to run an exe file you need to mark a permission, and it doesnt appear to me anymore
<sebastian> the file is the ares galaxy instaleer
<sebastian> installer
<Gentoo64> sebastian, where is the file, in /home?
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: will you kindly answer my question
<Gentoo64> if not do sudo chmod +x
<sebastian> Actionparsnip I think I quite dont understand your question, english is not my native language
<sebastian> gentoo64 the file is in my downloads folder
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: ok ill make it simple. Do you dual boot (have windows installed as well as ubuntu)
<almoxarife> sebastian: specific file location of the .exe file is where?
<chalcedony> is anyone good with sound? i need help getting my computer's sound to work. as far as i know its pulseaudio, but someone had me bring up alsamixer in conso
<chalcedony> le and it shows headphones as grayed out, and m and alt f2 don't do anything. desktop ubuntu 11.04, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) - Sound Preferences Hardware is set to Analog Stereo Duplex. i was messing with that, trying to get it not to sound like glass smashing on foil, and it quit working.
<wolfric> lol anyone see http://www.ubuntu.com/
<wolfric> Site off-line
<wolfric> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
<chalcedony> wolfric, you broke it again?!
<sebastian> Actionparsnip I dont do it, I only have xubuntu installed
<sebastian> /home/sebastian/Dowloads
<sebastian> there is my file
<wolfric> chalcedony: i just wanted to see what would happen if i poured coke instead of water this time on it
<Gentoo64> wolfric, you can download it somewhere else
<wolfric> chalcedony: apparently the same thing
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian ok that makes life easier. Whom is the owner of the file?
<chalcedony> wolfric, next time try milk
<Gentoo64> sebastian, chowm the file to your user and see if it helps
<wolfric> chalcedony: seriously though, first time i've seen ubuntu down and i REALLY need it to be up
<Gentoo64> wolfric, why?
<Gentoo64> google cache?
<cricido> hello
<wolfric> Gentoo64: i'm giving a talk that'll be introducing ubuntu
<Gentoo64> lol
<wolfric> Gentoo64: it'll look horiffic if ubuntu is actualy down when i do it
<Gentoo64> yes would be funny
<sebastian> Actionparsnip and Gentoo64 Im already owner of the file,
<wolfric> horrific*
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: you do realize that is just a client for the gnutella network?
<cricido> i have a problem with my pc is botting i hava busybox :)
<Gentoo64> sebastian, i dont know then
<cricido> anyone can help me
<cricido> ?
<Gentoo64> wolfric, when is the talk?
<widi> test
<ActionParsnip> cricido: did you install ubuntu with wubi?
<cricido> no
<chalcedony> wolfric, cheat, use the wayback machine site
<Girly-Girl> cricido: What's the problem?
<cricido> but i have installed ubuntu more time
<ActionParsnip> cricido: great. The omgubuntu site has a guide on how to boot livecd or liveusb to reinstate grub
<sveinse> How can I delete my BT mouse from Bluetooth Preferences? I select Remove, but it isn't deleted. I need to re-add the mouse to be able to pair the mouse...
<cricido> i can start old ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: gnutell is a standard network. There are native Linux clients so you don't
<cricido> i have a 10.10 and 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Sebastian: you don't
<chalcedony> actually sound works for announcing in pidgin, but not xchat or youtube.
<ActionParsnip> Need the file or wine
<Atharva> Hi...I want to play music and videos in terminal.(ie without any player like rhythmbox). Is it possible ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, aplay
<cricido> on same hd
<Gentoo64> Atharva, i use cmus its ncurses based and fast
<__Alex_> Atharva: Mplayer
<cricido> and 10.10 is work
<cricido> the precise error is initramfs
<ActionParsnip> Atharva: vlc-nox  and mplayer can play sounds in terminal. You can also watch video in terminal too (even without X)
<__Alex_> with AALib
<cricido> anyona have a quick solution :)=
<Gentoo64> Atharva, http://imgur.com/k2sGs
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, ok
<sveinse> Where does BT store its config/devices?
<ActionParsnip> cricido: run: sudo update-grub    see if it helps
<Gentoo64> cricido, reinstall
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: what is bt?
<Gentoo64> unless you want to redo initramfs
<Stanley00> what happened to www.ubuntu.com? I cant access it...
<cricido> ok ActionParsnip i try
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : Great... Is there any site which can guide me for it's installation and running ?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Bluetooth
<AngryNET> yo whattup
<Gentoo64> Atharva, cmus is better for music imo and i use mplayer2 for videos. http://cmus.sourceforge.net/
<AngryNET> is ubuntu still giving out free dvds
<ActionParsnip> Stanley00: maintenance maybe
<__Alex_> Why get DVDs, if you can use a USB stick with GRUB? :)
<Stanley00> ActionParsnip: hmm, I hope so...
<Gentoo64> i dont think so
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/KATK0a4t
<AngryNET> alex i order a lot of dvds and show em to my friends and say im a ubuntu dev thats why they gimme lot of dvds
<LinprayerxX> hi@all
<Gentoo64> __Alex_, some people prefer dvds.. i do :)
<ActionParsnip> __Alex_: why use any media when you can pxe boot :-)
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : I have installed cmus...How to operate it ?
<taraduffy> Hi, I've downloaded driver software for a canon printer but dont know how to install, can anyone walk me through it please?
<__Alex_> AngryNET: Good idea.
<Gentoo64> Atharva, go to that site i linked it tells you. it can cache all your music, but i use it without the caching. press 5 and you can press enter / backspace to go through your music
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : Does it play videos ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, no only music
<Gentoo64> i use that with mplayer2
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : Ok...let me try that.. :)
<cricido> upgrade-grup dowsen't work
<Arrnas> my wireless card doesn't turn on after i restart or suspend, it only works if i delete wlon login information and restart. any ideas what could be causing this?
<Gentoo64> cricido, if its on the intiramfs its already past grub
<KrayonWork> Can anyone else confirm that profiles are broken in firefox version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1 ?
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : And one more thing....How can i use terminal as web browser.. ?
<Girly-Girl> profiles are NOT broken in firefox version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfs1
<Gentoo64> Atharva, theres a few browsers like links, lynx, w3m
<KrayonWork> Girly-Girl: Well, they don't work :P  Has the functionality changed?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, w3m is good for general browsing
<cricido> Gentoo64 onother ideas
<cricido> ?
<Gentoo64> reinstall
<Gentoo64> idk much about initram
<cricido> :(
<__Alex_> Atharava: I use Lynx
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfred; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Girly-Girl> KrayonWork: was working for me but I'm not sure if I have same build can't check now I'm on Xp
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, ty
<ActionParsnip> Arrnas: try unloading then reloading the module driving it
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, tr deleting profile?
<KrayonWork> Gentoo64: I tried that, still no luck.
<yacc> Wondered what the correct channel is for a 10.04LTS with a backported 2.6.38 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> Taraduffy: extract the files and you will see an install script. Run it with sudo
<ikonia> !info linux-image lucid
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, i had an ff update yesterday for 7.0.1 (not uubntu though) that fixed a load of bugs, its probably related to that
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.34.40 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, Download done.
<chalcedony> Flash Plugin installed.
<chalcedony> llhull@llhull:~$
<ikonia> yacc: I guess your in the right place, but backports.....of the kernel, you may have issues
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: close all browsers and rerun to load the plugin. Is it better?
<ikonia> yacc: is it from the backports repo, or an external/PPA ?
<chalcedony> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-nonfred
<Gentoo64> chalcedony, typo?
<ikonia> chalcedony: flashplugin-nonfree
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, still ok to close?
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> ok ill try that one
<taraduffy> ActionParsnip: thanks! I can see an install.sh flie, can you baby me through the install, I am not sure how to do it.
<KrayonWork> Gentoo64: Just updated, still no good.
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: did you copy and paste the command as one?
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, they may not have been fixed yet on ubuntu
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, yes
<mohammad> my shortcuts don't work no more :(
<chalcedony> it didn't find fred though
<Gentoo64> i tested the live builf of ff yesterday cant believe its at 10 lol
<Guest16112> my shortcuts don't work no more :(
<ikonia> yacc: I don't see the 2.6.38 kernel in the lucid backports repo
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> How to use mplayer ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, just type mplayer then the path to the file
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<yacc> ikonia, lucid-proposed, and the first glaring problem is that nouveau did not come up, hence with a generic fbdev X I've got only one display mirrored on two panels, ...
<Guest16112> after a restart i saw them don't work!!
<Gentoo64> Atharva, is it pure cli? im not sure about how to get it to run in console framebuffer never tried it
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, flashplugin64-installer is already the newest version.
<Guest16112> e.g inside qt ctrl + s do not save the file
<ikonia> yacc: I wouldn't be using things out of proposed
<yacc> ikonia, the drm module seems to have loaded fine, and with proposed enabled, there are no updates for packages containing nouveau in it's name.
<rww> running -proposed is not a good idea, at all, unless you like breakage. it's also not supported here.
<ActionParsnip> taraduffy: use terminal. Use: cd   to go into a folder. When you are in the folder with the script, run: sudo scriptname
<yacc> ikonia, okay, my ext4 fs with external SSD journal crashes the box at some random point, usually less than 12 hours from boot with the regular kernels.
<KrayonWork> Gentoo64: I guess that could be the issue.  How long do Ubuntu usually take to do new builds?  I can't believe it's like this again.  I've seen this issue at least once before, back in v2 days IIRC :/
<yacc> ikonia, googling around the problem "ext4 with fast discs" seems to be fixed by later kernels, ...
<yacc> ikonia, but without a working X, it's somehow a non-starter.
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, afaik ubuntu patches them for security / stability not sure how often
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: ok, now if you rerun the first command i gave you, do you only have flashplugin64-installer
<ikonia> yacc: as you're using an LTS release, I'd log a bug and push it through, and if it IS a kernel bug the fix may get back ported as an update, rather than a whole kernel update from proposed
<KrayonWork> Gentoo64: This isn't my machine, is this version an official Ubuntu thing or a third party, do you know?
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, i'll take a look
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, if its not from a ppa and from standard repos then you should get official updates
<KrayonWork> Gentoo64: TBH I don't really know, I'm an Arch user trying to get around this Ubuntu thing :P
<taraduffy> ActionParsnip: its on my desktop, in a folder called "Driver", what is the CD command?
<LinprayerxX> i am new at irc can someone tell me , is there an german irc for ubuntu and what had i have to done i use xchat . thanks for now
<Asuk88> hi all some one know irc of anonymous?
<Flannel> LinprayerxX: /join #ubuntu-de
<yacc> ikonia, lol, how long will that take? Although the HDD+SSD journal setup will be becoming more popular, it's the cheapest way to upgrade the hdd usability, ...
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, if theres a bug theres not much you can do apart from wait or submit a big report
<Gentoo64> bug*
<LinprayerxX> thx
<ActionParsnip> taraduffy: cd ~/Desktop/Driver
<ikonia> yacc: it will take as long as it takes, you can push it through by working with people, so I guess it is as quick as you can gather and motivate people
<KrayonWork> How can I ascertain where it came from?
<Gentoo64> KrayonWork, i have no idea what / if ubuntu does to the files
<taraduffy> ActionParsnip: OK, done. Now how do I run the install.sh?
<Gentoo64> ./install.sh
<yacc> ikonia, my experience with reporting bugs on launchpad has been that the ubuntu guys have no qualms to merge bugs that are obviously not related (and/or at least not enough investigated to decide that), so if you've got a laptop that has a thermic issue (which is obviously software caused, because older kernels do not have it), you get merged into one huge bug that contains everything from broken software, missing driver support and true software issues.
<ActionParsnip> taraduffy: chmod +x ./install.sh; sudo ./install.sh
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, i can't tell, it looks happy is all i can say
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: sounds an all?
<yacc> ikonia, curiously that "merged bug" never moved forward for years, guess this is by design so (if you merge different issues into one bug you'll have problems to manage it).
<chalcedony> not sure ActionParsnip - restarting firefox
<ikonia> yacc: I've found that you get what you put into the bug system, if you log a bug and just keep putting info on it, nothing will happen, if you log a bug with info, find the right people to work with and help push it through, it gets fixed. I don't believe the model is an acceptable model, but it is how it is
<yacc> ikonia, so how does one find "the right people"?
<yacc> bb, the dog needs a walk
<ikonia> yacc: read on the mailing lists, look at previous bugs, look who's working on the current kernel updates, ask for input,contacts, just basic hussle
<Guest16112> why ubuntu is so unstable????
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, IT WORKS!!!
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : Thanks dude... :)
<Gentoo64> Atharva, get it working?
<Gentoo64> Guest16112, whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip>  Guest16112 which release are you using?
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: every thing!!
<Guest16112> Gentoo64:  programs crash
<Gentoo64> 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: sweet :-)
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : cmus is... mplayer is installed but I am unable to operate it :(
<dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: yep 11.04
<Gentoo64> Atharva, is it pure cli you're using?
<Gentoo64> Guest16112, i think the next version comes out in couple weeks
<Gentoo64> no idea why 11.04 is so bad
<Atharva> cli : IWhat is cli ? I dont know..how to check for it ?
<ethanol> I have a keyboard with some special keys like calculator, web, mail and search. how or where could I change the target of for example the search function?
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: even synaptic shows errors  on its first run
<Gentoo64> Atharva, do you have a desktop running? or just a black console screen
<dr_willis> they hurried up unity to get it tested out asap
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: if you run: history    you can copy the command i gave and store it for when you want to reinstall the OS
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> :Desktop is running :)
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: i think the next version keeps most of the problems
<Gentoo64> Atharva, why do you need terminal apps? to run mplayer type mplayer than path to file
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: tried maverick?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, eg: mplayer /videos/etc
<ethanol> 11.04 runs perfectly fine for me.
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: no! what is that?
<ethanol> don't understand why people QQ so much :<
<zagibu> because it's different
<Gentoo64> because it sucks for most people
<ActionParsnip> !10.10 | Guest16112
<ubottu> Guest16112: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<zagibu> they want it to be new, but exactly the same as before
<Gentoo64> makes them cry
<ethanol> I like unity, it's not as fancy as fedora's new gnome3 approach, but still it's nice.
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: you say i downgrade my ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> Guest16112, 10.10 was a reliable one
<zagibu> if you hate 11.04 so much, why not?
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: all .04s are ustables?
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: maverick is a bit older and is pretty solid. It will require a reinstall to achieve
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, thank you i copied it to somewhere safe :)
<dr_willis> i would think you have a bad install or flakey hardware if core tools like stnaptic are crashing
<ethanol> why not just use 11.04 with classic interface?
<ethanol> if unity bothers you
<Gentoo64> Guest16112, id run memtest. have you overclocked the ram or cpu?
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : Consider I am on cli...then how to play ?
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: nope! none.
<ActionParsnip> ethanol: its not a bother, its unstable apparently
<Gentoo64> Atharva, type mplayer /file
<ActionParsnip> ethanol: worth a try though
<Gentoo64> Atharva, use tab complete
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: have you tried ubuntu classic session?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, or if you have a desktop, click on the file from file manager and choose open with and type mplayer (thats what i do)
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: hmm, no!
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: classic you mean before 11.04??
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: log off, click your name then at the bottom midle click that and select ubuntu classic
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: what's the difference then?
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : I want it to run on a machine with cli only...How to do it for that ?
<chalcedony> Guest16112, classic is the way it's been, but with updates inside, runs good
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: no compiz and no unity. See how you get on there
<Gentoo64> Atharva, im not sure, it might just work typing mplayer than path to file. ive never tried mplayer in pure console
<chalcedony> Atharva, mplayer is fantastic for stuff like dictation in console
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : So where can I get the best Information about it ??
<Gentoo64> google
<Gentoo64> mplayer console
<burg> hello. how can i retrieve pppoe password stored in ubuntu with pppoeconf ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, you might have to mess with some settings to get it working in console im not sure
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: ok. thanks for replies. but you know, people around me use windows and make fun of ubuntu because of its programs crashes and unstability
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: if the OS is stable then we have some suspects
<Gentoo64> lol
<Guest16112> ActionParsnip: you say windows is not a better one?
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: i bet they all use firefox and vlc though ;-)
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : And one more thing..Can I minimize the cmus in cli or I have to completely quit it to start another application ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, you have to quit (q then y)
<chalcedony> Guest16112, you are talking about the oldest battle, my os is better than your os
<Gentoo64> Atharva, or use another terminal
<ActionParsnip> Guest16112: better o
<ActionParsnip> Better one what?
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> : But in cli, I think only one terminal is available for operation...isn't it ?
<Gentoo64> Atharva, ctrl + alt + f1-f12
<chalcedony> Guest16112, i'm glad there are many os's and as many ways as there are users to use and enjoy them, pick what is right for you - ubuntu is awesome and no viruses and defragging
<Guest16112> chalcedony: yes its an old one, :D i know.
<Gentoo64> Atharva, will switch consoles
<Gentoo64> Guest16112, what about this old one: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
 * chalcedony smiles
<dumbo88> ztrl-Z ; bg
<LukeNukem_> is ubuntu good
<LukeNukem_> at all
<LukeNukem_> srsly
<Atharva> !enter | LukeNukem_
<ubottu> LukeNukem_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Guest16112> Gentoo64: :)) there's a website for it!
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem_, good as in what?
<LukeNukem_> Gentoo64, media?
<Atharva> <Gentoo64> great work dude...Thanks :)
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem_, what do you mean by media?
<LukeNukem_> movies
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> it plays movies
<LukeNukem_> Gentoo64, is it good for php
<bitmonk> as good as anything is..
<Gentoo64> yea its good for most things
<yacc> ikonia, well, which mailing lists? LKM?
 * bitmonk ducks
<yacc> Didn't think that Ubuntu used mailing lists much.
<jowop> i cannot for the life of me get this to work on EC2: http://pastebin.com/YJh8FcK8 ...once i reboot the instance it doesn't come back.
<somsip> jowop: are you attaching the EBS at startup?
<jowop> (after reboot) under EBS Volumes, i'm seeing the four in use by the instance
<jowop> is there something that i'm overlooking with that?
<seeg> hello
<VampsDaBeast> any one know of software that would give me better usablilty in edit metamodes then the nvidia x server config
<jowop> all say attached, so i'm assuming that what you've asked is the default behavior
<seeg> is there a way to see the differences between files in a ubuntu .deb package and the files currently on the disk?
<somsip> jowop: if they're attached sounds ok. Not sure about raid on EC2 as I only have experience with single EBS vols tho
<yacc> seeg, there might be a better way, but download the deb, unpack it (deb files are ar archives, man page, google), and then compare the files.
<WaltherFI> Is there a command to see which soundcard chip I have? It's integrated and therefore of poor quality, but i'd like to know what it is capable of
<yacc> WaltherFI, lspci?
<chalcedony> hmm so now i have youtubes that play, but when i click on System > Preferences > Sound - i get a popup that says: Waiting for Sound system to respond.  - i don't have sounds in xchat. :|
<jowop> somsip: i think it may be the fstab. i cannot bring up server logs after the reboot :(
<WaltherFI> yacc: Not listed in there, as it's integrated
<WaltherFI> yacc: it is not a separate pci device
<WaltherFI> yacc: i'm on a laptop here
<jowop> somsip: The disk drive for /raid is not ready yet or not present
<jowop> Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<yacc> WaltherFI, well, then you can grep /var/log/kernel.log ;)
<WaltherFI> yacc: ha, that'll do, thanks
<somsip> jowop: Can you see the attached columes on the instance...sudo fdisk -l I guess is the same for RAID?
<yacc> WaltherFI, and the lspci should give you the search strings for google => usually, one would hope, a given product does not change overnight it's contents (yes, I know, it's IT, and things like this happens, but hope dies last)
<WaltherFI> yacc: ahh, apparently my graphics card does the soundcards job too
<VampsDaBeast> yacc, you aware of any programs that make setting up metamodes easier then the nvidia x server settings?
<yacc> VampsDaBeast, meta mode?
<WaltherFI> yacc: that's why i couldn't see anything related to a soundcard in lspci
<VampsDaBeast> for monitors
<styol> how do I go about mounting a USB flash drive? It seems like its appearing in lsusb but I'm not sure how to determine what to mount -- some output http://pastie.org/2630895
<stianhj> How good is Exchange support in Linux? Started a new job today, everyone uses Macs, and mail/calendar/etc is all Microsoft Exchange..
<LukeNukem_> stianhj, Microsoft is good, apple are just beeoches. open source - tha shizz
<WaltherFI> stianhj: Everything should work with Thunderbird or Evolution, afaik
<WaltherFI> stianhj: I do recommend using Thunderbird though, as it is the upcoming default, evolution will be ditched in 11.10
<LukeNukem_> whats better
<LukeNukem_> fedora or ubuntu?
<auronandace> !poll | LukeNukem_
<ubottu> LukeNukem_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<WaltherFI> LukeNukem_: Also, for an official support channel, we of course will suggest you to use Ubuntu.
<seeg> yacc, ok, thank you, i'll try unpacking then ;)
<stianhj> WaltherFI: Thunderbird only give IMAP and POP as option when setting up email, not exchange
<esheep> hate fedora but it has Gnome Shell, Ubuntu is easier but oh that Unity stuff...
<stianhj> tried Evolution mail which couldn't connect to the server for some reason..
<stianhj> WaltherFI: i guess i'll google some thunderbird exchange setup
<LukeNukem_> at school we got ubuntu :)
<esheep> stianhj: evolution isnt easy to get on exchange sometimes
<tommyyako47mm> hi
<tommyyako47mm> any1 cal tell me hw can reboot firefox..?
<LukeNukem_> i had sme problem last time i dual booted with ubuntu and windows..for eg my windows system gave unexpected shutdowns and inside of ubuntu i dint have codecs and i installed a few and they wouldnt work
<WaltherFI> stianhj: try this http://radu.cotescu.com/thunderbird-microsoft-exchange/
<WaltherFI> stianhj: also, got to go now, sorry
<yacc> VampsDaBeast, well, you could always write scripts that manipulate the nvidia settings directly, but what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<artypig78> is there a way of forcing a client to delete all cookies/cache thru html/js?
<tommyyako47mm> any1 kw how this shit
<VampsDaBeast> yacc, and easy way to edit the metamodes, and possibly a shortcut to activate them
<japro> hi, i had the update installer install some new stuff, now the system is unreasonable sluggish on my netbook
<japro> it seems to consume way more memory than before
<japro> even after bootup without starting anything it already  uses 400mb
<yacc> VampsDaBeast, as I'm not using the closed-source nvidia stuff, what exactly are meta modes?
<VampsDaBeast> metamodes all you to setup different display sets, when using more then one monitor..
<japro> top doesn't show a single memory consumer that really stands out
<VampsDaBeast> i'm not using the closed either.. i'm using what was available thru the install
<japro> no one here with a netbook and the same problem?
<japro> very high memory usage after last 11.04 upates?
<LukeNukem_> games on ubuntu?
<esheep> LukeNukem_: lots lol
<hot2trot> does anyone have any solution to the bluetooth A2DP delay I get? My mw600 has like a half second delay when in A2DP version, but regular in mono version
<japro> now it uses 600+ MB just to run firefox and xchat
<LukeNukem_> esheep, call of duty?
<esheep> LukeNukem_: don't run windows games here but, to do that you can try installing wine
<emr> Hello, i'm using lucid and i need to update libmemcached greater than 0.32, how i can do that?
<japro> can i somehow roll back updates?
<almoxarife> japro: like going back a version?
<japro> well, yeah, after the most recent upgrades the memory usage and startup times went through the roof and i can't pinpoint the source
<almoxarife> japro: what version?
<japro> 11.04
<japro> it consumes more than 400mb just after startup before running anything additional
<almoxarife> japro: really? 11.04 seems to me to be the most worthwhile and I have played with the diff versions
<japro> this happened just now after running the updated manager
<almoxarife> japro: about 340mb?
<japro> the updated manager took forever since it started swapping stuff out
<japro> over 400. now it's at 650 with xchat and firefox
<almoxarife> japro: 340mb is about what I expect to see at startup on 11.04
<almoxarife> japro: firefox eats ram depending on addons, chrome does too
<sveinse> How can I reset/purge all bluetooth config from my machine? I cannot uninstall with purge because bluetooth is interwoven into gnome
<esheep> japro: how many tabs open on firefox?
<japro> esheep, one that displays a stackoverflow page
<almoxarife> sveinse: keep it from starting via 'startup apps'
<japro> well, maybe this is just normal and i didn't notice before
<almoxarife> japro: what I wish existed was a ram economizer, something to pull ram from the cruff
<japro> i just never had it start swapping memory before (even running eclipse etc.)
<japro> also startup after the update seemed very slow
<esheep> almoxarife: its called package manager :)
<sveinse> almoxarife: How does that help? My problem is that I'm unable to remove a bluetooth device, which I need to re-add to have a working mouse on my system. So I hoped on wiping all of the bluetooth config would help
<japro> hmpf, there is definitely something different
<japro> i had multiple browser windows, eclipse and multiple PDFs open before on this machine
<almoxarife> esheep: removing bluetooth completely is a bench, I suggested insuring it did not start on user session
<shebi> hai
<curiousx> aloha
<japro> now just starting firefox and eclipse puts it to 850mb usage out of my 1gb
<curiousx> japro: what version of firefox ?
<japro> 7.0.1
<almoxarife> sveinse: so you need bluetooth every session
<curiousx> OMG mozilla people say that version 7 reduce mem usage at 30% =(
<esheep> curiousx: LOL
<japro> well, I'm not sure that firefox per se is the problem
<hellslinger> curiousx: do you know why FF versions have become so, "inflated?"
<almoxarife> chromium brothers, it's the llamas rear
<japro> hmm, it sits at 90mb atm
<curiousx> i have Firefox 7 as well, and after 6 hours runing it consume 120 megas =P
<Morgawr> hello.. I have a question, I'm in need to recompile the linux kernel with some testing patches for a school project, can I just grab a linux kernel verion from github (the one maintained by Linus Torvalds) and apply that to Ubuntu or will it require some special patching specifically for ubuntu?
<curiousx> i dont know but, do you install it from Mozilla's repos ?
<japro> now after closing firefox and ecplise again
<japro> ist still sits at 660mb
<japro> just running xchat and top
<japro> hmpf
<japro> maybe i should try classic instead of unity?
<almoxarife> chrome, it's the gas, once its set to your confy level and sync'ed its saved for ever,
<esheep> epiphany isnt a bad browser for lightweight usage
<hellslinger> Morgawr, there is a process for building a working kernel for ubuntu
<hellslinger> Morgawr, you cannot simply make a bzImage of it, and have it boot from grub and expect it to work properly
<curiousx> i used epiphany and is good it's firefox based
<Morgawr> hellslinger: Is there a website or guide explaining how to do so? mainly because I just need to apply a few patches and see if they run or not... nothing too fancy
<hellslinger> Morgawr, you may want to consider using a build-from-source distro if you want to test a custom kernel, like gentoo or arch
<esheep> curiousx: epiphany isnt firefox based
<Morgawr> hellslinger: yeah... I think I might as well go with gentoo I guess
<curiousx> mmm... i think so, couse are too similary =P
<esheep> curiousx: epiphany is a webkit based browser
<curiousx> excusemy so =(
<esheep> :)
<hellslinger> Morgawr, explain a little more about what you want to do? I might have better advice
<Morgawr> hellslinger: it's a university project, our professor made some patches on the UDP protocol and gave us the patched files... we have to do the same with the TCP protocol and then compile the kernel and test them
<dD0T> Not exactly "ubuntu" related but does anyone know where to file bugs for the ubuntu one windows client?
<hellslinger> Morgawr, does this project require anything GUI dependent? or are you testing TCP/UDP stuff on a command line?
<Morgawr> hellslinger: nah, theoretically only command line
<A_J> Hey All Quick Question, I have two internal hardrives, and the non boot hard drive does not auto mount on startup, any idea how i can do this ?
<hellslinger> Morgawr, then I would go with gentoo or arch, you can bet your install bootstrapped, build a kernel
<hellslinger> ad then if you need X, you can just build enough to run xorg and fluxbox
<qrq> How set EsounD as default sound server?
<Morgawr> hellslinger: I already have a VM with gentoo and X server, so that's not a problem...
<almoxarife> qrq: perhaps in a vbox
<qrq> almoxarife Its not possible in ubuntu?
<sveinse> Let me rephrase my question: How can I wipe/erase all bluetooth config? Does anyone know where the bluetooth config/pairing is stored?
<hellslinger> Morgawr, I tried to build brainfuck scheduler into Ubuntu a couple of years back and it was a slow and painful process, never worked perfectly either
<A_J> hellslinger: look at my question
<almoxarife> qrq: possible? anything is possible, but pulse is basically the sound, and de3viating from it won't be easy
<antony> I want to disable the USB ports for mass storage..is there any gui?
<almoxarife> qrq: what needs esound?
<Morgawr> hellslinger: okay, thanks for the help then, I will go study the process of building custom kernels on gentoo and then get back to the project :)
<curiousx> A_J: you have to add a line in the "/etc/fstab" file to mount automaticaly
<curiousx> one line per hard drive
<antony> We are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS for our desktops user. For the data security,
<antony> I want to disable the USB ports for mass storage.
<A_J> looking one sec curiousx
<japro> starting classic also doesn't change much
<qrq> almoxarife It got better dynamic range.. :)
<hellslinger> Morgawr, it is as easy as downloading the source, make xconfig, make, and make install on gentoo.... good luck!
<esheep> A_J: check mount manual page or google it
<hellslinger> A_J: I'm sorry I can't find your original question, can you resend?
<japro> also it seems the memory percentages that top gives me dont "add up"
<A_J> nvm hellslinger
<japro> there is a few processes using 1 or 2% but mostly sub 1%
<A_J> ok got fstab open, how do i add it
<almoxarife> qrq: I have a oldddddddddddddddd link to making ubuntu pure alsa, that help?
<curiousx> A_J: paste the output of ---> sudo fdisk -l
<qrq> almoxarife Well thanks but I dont want to experiment again. I can launch apps in esound its enough
<qrq> almoxarife Bet getting rid of pulseaudio would be dangerous :D
<A_J> curiousx: http://pastebin.com/bkRy94ga
<qrq> Especially because I read now that esound is working with pulseaudio
<qrq> -_-
<almoxarife> qrq: wanna know what cheap awsome dynamic is? hdmi sound with an extra set of external speakers (cheap too) set to pick up the out from the hdmi
<curiousx> so, you want to automount the windows partition ?
<qrq> almoxarife I got Sennheisers
<almoxarife> qrq: getting rid of pulse is verbotten, yes
<almoxarife> qrq: so, mine are cheap but don't require esound :), good luck
<A_J> curiousx: also fstab is readme only now
<qrq> almoxarife Ubuntu would be great if not this immature unity :P
<esheep> qrq: ah unity - the thing that split ubuntu users lol
<qrq> But that was said hundred times
<qrq> Or even more
<almoxarife> qrq: that's why after flopping around I decide on 11.04 classic with cairo dock, its suppose to be like apple, don't know, I could never afford one, but its clean
<sveinse> Where can I get more information about how bluetooth-properties and how to manually edit its config?
<sveinse> There's apparently no usable response here...
<curiousx> A_J: install ---> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<qrq> In my opinion Empathy , Compiz and Unity is one of few Ubuntu problems :P
<esheep> qrq - spot on
<qrq> esheep What mean to "spot on"? :)
<enchilado> I don't like Unity _at all_ :S
<RTFMnow> sveinse: just use blueman applet
<esheep> qrq: spot on about ubuntu's problems
<almoxarife> qrq: compiz is great, the simple one, one corner picks walls, the other picks apps, that means endless walls and apps
<enchilado> qrq: "spot on" means "absolutely correct", more or less.
<A_J> curiousx: ntfs-3g is already the newest version.
<sveinse> RTFMnow: No, it also doesn't behave correctly. It sits deeper (its a known bug)
<esheep> A_J: ntfs-3g comes default
<curiousx> A_J: ok, login as root
<qrq> Lucid is great , really , there is not much bad things to said about it
<A_J> umm how
<qrq> Not many.
<esheep> almoxarife: compiz is a waste of resources
<curiousx> and ---> echo "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<qrq> esheep Just like Beryl was :D
<esheep> qrq: yeah
<qrq> Beryl was extremaly hungry of resources :D
<curiousx> sory i dont have installed lastest ubuntu =(
<almoxarife> esheep: yeah, cause I am doing some really serious stuff here, I can't afford the time slices
<A_J> curiousx: how do i login as r00t
<curiousx> now create the directory ---> sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<dai> good morning
<curiousx> A_J: sudo su
<esheep> most users have a 10 minute play with wobbly windows etc then compiz is done
<RTFMnow> myn is -> #/dev/sda1                     /mnt/hd/WindowsXP ntfs-3g   umask=0022,fmask=0133,uid=777,gid=100,locale=en_US   0   0
<curiousx> RTFMnow: won me =(
<dai> I'm looking for some help regarding dual booting ubuntu and windows 7 with a shared ntfs partition, is it possible to do it?
<almoxarife> btw, if you got to cli, get cli companion, its like cli gui, sort of
<A_J> doune curiousx
<stianhj> dai: yes, you can mount your windows partition from inside ubuntu
<Girly-Girl> I've got a problem after installing unity on top of Kubuntu, when I start kde, gnome stuff starts in background, and it takes long to load, if kde desktop (plasma) crashes,  see gnome behind it!
<curiousx> you are login as root ? or you done all the comands ?
<dai> @ stianhj what about the other way around? I
<almoxarife> dai: yes it is, two ways, simple ways
<stianhj> Girly-Girl: uninstall unity?
<Girly-Girl> stianhj: I wanted to have unity session also seperate from KDE
<stianhj> dai: windows can (of course) read/write NTFS partitions, Ubuntu can also read/write
<auronandace> curiousx: please don't advise people to login as root
<stianhj> NTFS
<A_J> curiousx: is that it ?
<qrq> Not even mention about KDE issues :P
<Kiranos> is this the place for ubuntu 11.10 beta?
<stianhj> dai: but windows can't (easily) read ext4 partitions (so your /home and / folders)
<auronandace> !11.10 | Kiranos
<ubottu> Kiranos: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<curiousx> auronandace: ok
<qrq> But really im impressed by Gnome and Ubuntu developers
<qrq> I mean by their work
<curiousx> yes that all
<almoxarife> dai: if windows is already installed, then consider ubuntu wubi, ran it for years, works fine, and you can access the windows files :), got extra room?dual boot and still do the same
<stianhj> Girly-Girl: oh, not sure why they would mix together
<A_J> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<dai> that's the problem.. I allocated the rest of my hdd space as ext4 on /home
<dai> win7 doesn't detect any other partition than itself
<stianhj> dai, almoxarife: you don't need wubi to access windows files
<stianhj> from ubuntu
<Girly-Girl> stianhj: I think the nautilus process starts and does fishy things
<curiousx> you create de directory ---> /mnt/windows  #then ---> echo "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g 0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<dai> ubuntu wubi is another ubuntu os ?
<A_J> yes curiousx did that
<Kiranos> auronandace: I was more thinking of the development channel, I'm having issues with hybernate
<curiousx> ok, reboot
<stianhj> dai: no, wubi is a windows installer for ubuntu..
<Kiranos> on 11.10
<qrq> Many people complain about Ubuntu and etc but developers are making really great job
<almoxarife> dai: wubi is a way to ubuntu within windows
<curiousx> and see if automount the NTFS file system
<A_J> okie brb curiousx
<stianhj> dai: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<curiousx> what's mean brb ?
<thyri0n> qrq: agreed
<dai> sorry i'm new, only tried linux a few hours ago which is why Im dual booting
<auronandace> Kiranos: 11.10 is under development, it is discussed in #ubuntu+1 as that factoid pointed out
<dai> ah!
<thyri0n> though i've completely gone OSX now
<taraduffy> Hi, am trying to install a printer driver download, but get "package management system cannot be identified". Can anyone walk me through it please?
<qrq> Of course Debian have big merits in that
<dai> would it be possible to use NTFS instead of ext4 for /home when installing Ubuntu and would windows recognize that partition ?
<taraduffy> Am using: "chmod +x ./install.sh; sudo ./install.sh"
<thyri0n> curiousx: brb = be right back
<qrq> Thats out of the question
<curiousx> thanks thyri0n =)
<almoxarife> dai: you can dual boot, great, so, how much room you got after win is done?
<overdub> curiousx, alternative to rebooting is: sudo mount -a
<Kiranos> auronandace: thanks!
<almoxarife> dai: no, /home is on a ext4, but I got around it by keeping stuff on the ntfs via links
<dai> my partitions are 50gb win7 / 15gb ubuntu / 100mb master boot record / 500mb linux boot / 5gb swap / 230gb /home
<curiousx> overdub: i don't remeber that =P
<fjorgynn> :D
<A_J> curiousx: the drive disaprred
<almoxarife> dai: 230gb home?
<A_J> now what
<dai> i dumped the rest of my hdd space into /home
<RTFMnow> what does 100mb master boot record mean ?
<RTFMnow> my MBR is 512 bytes .
<Gentoo64> RTFMnow, windows 7 boot partition?
<dai> it's space windows takes out for system files
<RTFMnow> 100mb for partition data ?
<Gentoo64> RTFMnow, do you use windows 7?
<almoxarife> dai: I don't thonk you have issues then, 15gb ubuntu means youwont  be kubunting and edibunting , but that's a lot of space
<Gentoo64> it creates a boot partition
<Gentoo64> thats 100mb
<dai> would ubuntu wubi run linux as an application within windows or is it set up as a dual boot system?
<RTFMnow> oh
<curiousx> ups! A_J ---> sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RTFMnow> Gentoo64: never
<llutz> dai: its win bootpartition, not master boot record, which is something completly different
 * RTFMnow uses Slackware linux
<dai> sorry then :p
<esheep> got win7, arch and freebsd on this laptop - have booted win7 once lol
<curiousx> and paste here the link made
<Gentoo64> RTFMnow, i dont know hten
<almoxarife> dai: if you wubi you won't be able to win7 at the same time
<almoxarife> RTFMnow: so f??????? what?
<A_J> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701556/
<almoxarife> RTFMnow: its like this, show me something I can't do in ubuntu you can do in slahhhhhhhhhhk
<Gentoo64> ^ thats jealousy right there
<Gentoo64> bet you wouldnt say that if he said mint
<Gentoo64> :)
<dai> hmm I'm looking for a way to have [Windows 7 OS] [Ubuntu OS] [Shared Hdd Space Accessible to Both read/write] is there a program or setup that could make that work?
<RTFMnow> lol
<Gentoo64> dai, use a seperate ntfs partition
<Gentoo64> just a data one
<almoxarife> hell, its all linux
<Gentoo64> its offtopic
<Gentoo64> theyre not all the same
<Gentoo64> dai, just make an ntfs partition and you can access it from both win and linux
<almoxarife> the kernel, linux made it
<Gentoo64> linus
<Gentoo64> lol
<A_J> btw curiousx i use this ntfs partion only for ubuntu,i don't use windows
<curiousx> mmm... i dont know, paste ---> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<almoxarife> linus the person
<Gentoo64> we all know
<RTFMnow> the guy from Finland           land
<dai> I'll try that, thanks guys!
<almoxarife> I guess you use geennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntoooo64
<A_J> also curiousx can you remove that free agent drive please
<llutz> take your my-distro/your-distro  to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<dai> if it doesn't work, ill come haunt you guys down in this chat channel ho ho ho ho~
<Gentoo64> almostroot, be quiet man
<overdub> A_J, see if you can mount from command line: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows
<almoxarife> dai: good luck
<dai> <3
<A_J> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701561/
<esheep> almoxarife: someone has to use it
<A_J> @ overdub : Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<A_J> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<A_J> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<curiousx> A_J: add "defaults" without quotes after "0 0"
<A_J> it's read only curiousx
<A_J> i cannot add :(O
<RTFMnow> why is there around six ubuntu discs ?
<almoxarife> esheep: I suppose, I tried installing 'arch', man did I get bored choosing how it should work, I finally had enough, please let me out]\
<Gentoo64> RTFMnow, there isnt :s
<curiousx> just r--r--r ?
<A_J> RTFMnow: there is only one
<esheep> A_J: its mounted with root permissions
<Gentoo64> almoxarife, take it to offtopic. it sup to you what you use
<A_J> curiousx: where do i put in r--r--r
<empity> I'm trying to update the index of an old ubuntu (9.04)
<curiousx> so, how yo add the line i wrote you ?
<empity> are the update links not valid anymore or?
<A_J> esheep: well yea i did a sudo
<mandelay> I cannot switch my wm to sawfish on 11.04... I've set all keys in gconf and I've set the alternatives correctly, but Gnome (classic) still starts metacity instead of sawfish
<mandelay> What am I doing wrong?
<auronandace> !eol | empity
<ubottu> empity: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<almoxarife> Gentoo64: yes, it  is gentttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<almoxarife> sorry
<Gentoo64> ok
<Gentoo64> its ok to be jealous
<curiousx> so do it again, but do it whit ---> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<curiousx> with =P
<iceroot> !gksudo | curiousx
<ubottu> curiousx: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<qixiz> !rus
<carniz> anyone here with a good knowledge of selinux..?
<curiousx> ok, gksu =P
<A_J> ok curiousx you want me to add defaults ?
<A_J> done
<A_J> reboot curiousx ?
<curiousx> yes, before "0 0"
<qixiz> привет
<curiousx> no, then ---> sudo mount -a
<A_J> before or after ?
<A_J> A_J: add "defaults" without quotes after "0 0"
<empity> ubottu: ok thanks, makes sense, than I should propose an update to the LTS 10.04
<ubottu> empity: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<curiousx> mmm... like that ---> defaults 0 0
<empity> or something like that
<A_J> okie
<curiousx> i am not american as you can see =P
<RTFMnow> oh, ok thanks
<A_J> curiousx: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/701563/
<mandelay> I cannot switch my wm to sawfish on 11.04... I've set all keys in gconf and I've set the alternatives correctly, but Gnome (classic) still starts metacity instead of sawfish
<curiousx> seems like an error in the syntax in fstab but...
<curiousx> paste again "fstab"
<A_J> curiousx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701565/
<auronandace> A_J: what is your uid? (check with id)
<curiousx> i dont know =( the fstab is okey
<A_J> sorry what is uid
<A_J> curiousx: can you roll back the changes
<A_J> !uid
<auronandace> A_J: type id in a terminal
<auronandace> A_J: your uid is likely 1000
<A_J> yes 1000
<auronandace> A_J: replace defaults with: rw,uid=1000
<auronandace> A_J: /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<A_J> ok done auronandace
<siksi> any suggestions why dbus is behaving strangely in a fresh installation of ubuntu? "Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply."
<auronandace> A_J: reboot, then it should be writable
<siksi> also starting nautilus is extremely slow
<A_J> auronandace: ok brb i guess
<auronandace> A_J: this is assuming /mnt/windows exists
<siksi> i tried googling but got just old bug reports with various statuses from invalid to confirmed
<iceroot> A_J: no need for a reboot
<iceroot> A_J: sudo mount -a  instead of a reboot
<curiousx> A_J: ---> ls /mnt/
<auronandace> A_J: yeah, sorry, you could just remount instead
<auronandace> iceroot: thanks
<inz> siksi, sounds like someone on the D-Bus is not responding to messages
<esheep> case of de bus is going around in circles
<A_J_> auronandace: nop did'nt work
<A_J_> yet can't even manually mount the drive
<siksi> inz: well yeah, but is there any sensible reason why that would happen in a fresh installation of ubuntu? (fresh here meaning installed last friday and since it's really been just apt-get install apache & co)
<auronandace> A_J: hmm, odd
<A_J> auronandace: now what
<A_J> perhaps roll back the changes auronandace
<A_J> so i can use my drive
<curiousx> the windows folder exists in /mnt ?
<A_J> yes curiousx
<curiousx> just you have to remove the line we wrote in fstab
<A_J> hmm the drive is also there
<auronandace> A_J: how are you editing fstab?
<A_J> sudo gpedit path auronandace
<jase_> #malang
<auronandace> A_J: gpedit? do you mean gedit? and i hope you are using gksudo instead of just sudo
<siksi> restarting with an older kernel seems to work
<esheep> A_J: just a tip, when messing about with critcal files like fstab, make a backup of it first
<siksi> i'll have to put some time into trying to figure out why that happens later on
<siksi> have to try get some work done now
<KM0201> auronandace: while gksudo is more appropriate, it's not gonna make a difference whether the entry works properly or not.
<A_J> esheep: okie made one just now
<taraduffy> can anyone help me with an install via a terminal?
 * A_J is going for a reboot brb
<auronandace> KM0201: i'm aware of that, just want to encourage better usage
<KM0201> auronandace: of course, but.. if sudo didn't fix the problem, gksudo won't.. and his whole issue seems to be that his fstab entry is working, my point is... don't confuse the issue...
<KM0201> A_J: can you pastebin your fstab?
<yacc> So what do I do if I find a bug in apport (10.04LTS)?
<Syria> Hello, How can I install gnome 3.2 on my Natty 11.04?
<KM0201> !gnome3 | Syria i would not recommend messing w/ gnome 3 at this point..
<ubottu> Syria i would not recommend messing w/ gnome 3 at this point..: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Girly-Girl> yacc: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Apport
<A_J> it worked at the end auronandace but i needed it mounted as it was mnaully mounted not in the windows folder, as i have torrent paths assosiated with the address
<auronandace> A_J: well done
<Syria> KM0201:  Thnx, I will install it now since it is unstable.
<A_J> lol i deleted it and am back where i started
<A_J> perhaps a bash script to run whenever i startup auronandace
<KM0201> Syria: just be prepared to reinstall your OS.. you've been warned
<KM0201> A_J: pastebin your fstab please
<KM0201> A_J: and also the output of sudo fdisk -l
<yacc> Girly-Girl, so how does that help me if apport ends with a traceback (Actually I know even the fix, *grrr*, it's a newbie python error)
<siksi> actually, restarting in the old kernel did not fix i think. now it opens, but if i mousever the nautilus window it dims out
<A_J> KM0201: http://pastebin.com/b6DdC7Jr
<yacc> Well, the web interface hides it a little bit, but google found the web form ;)
<A_J> KM0201: : http://pastebin.com/Lt6FM8xT
<yacc> Nope, it redirects to a Wiki page telling me to use apport, these guys should be shot.
<Syria> KM0201:  Sorry I wanted to say I will NOT install it since it is unstable!!
<Syria> KM0201:  Thank you for warning me. :-)
<yacc> ?no-redirect <= this is so unfunny.
<KM0201> A_J: 2 more  ... output of    mount    and then sudo blkid
<A_J> KM0201: mount http://pastebin.com/HhmC4EsA
<A_J> KM0201: http://pastebin.com/H6Th1v8C
<KM0201> A_J: hang on a sec..
<taraduffy> hi, can anyone help me with "package management system cannot be identified" in an install via a terminal?
<KM0201> A_J: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jonathon_> I'm having trouble with Synaptic
<jonathon_> Could not download all repository indexes
<jonathon_> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<FloodBot1> jonathon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonathon_> Network is fine, Obviously. And I believe the Repo addresses are correct
<auronandace> jonathon: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<A_J> okie KM0201
<KM0201> A_J: add this...  http://pastebin.com/nR4uBCR5
<jonathon_> Lubuntu 11.04
<auronandace> jonathon_: do you have any ppa's installed?
<jonathon_> Not sure. How would I find out?
<A_J> done KM0201
<KM0201> A_J: save, and restart... now listen.. if it doesn't mount (it should)... it'll tell you there's an error, and to hit a key to skip mounting... then come back here, and i'll try to figure out the problem.
<jonathon_> O.o
<jonathon_> Nevermind, It decided to work now
<jonathon_> Thanks anyways
<bastidrazor> A_J: you do know its already mounted on /media/Date Drive ..
<A_J> okie KM0201 . bastidrazor it is now
<A_J> brb
 * A_J will brb after reboot
<bastidrazor> A_J: you don't have to reboot to mount the drive.
<Girly-Girl> Are there any controler and CPU downclock/ overclock tools on Ubuntu
<bastidrazor> A_J: umount /media/Data\ Drive  , then sudo mount -a  ..that will give errors too if somethign is wrong
<KM0201> bastidrazor: pay attention, he's tryign to get itt o mount during boot.. thus the reason for the fstab editing
<bastidrazor> KM0201: i am paying attention. sudo mount -a will do the same thing.
<bastidrazor> KM0201: if sudo mount -a fails then restarting isn't going to help since it won't mount anyway
<jonathon_> Anyone know how I can edit the GRUB list?
<KM0201> i see what you're saying
<KM0201> i've never used sudo mount -a   good tip.
<A_J_> KM0201: it's yet not booted now what
<auronandace> !grub2 | jonathon_
<ubottu> jonathon_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> A_J: just let it boot... but bastidrazor is right, sudo mount -a would have worked fine.
<jonathon_> That didn't help
<auronandace> jonathon_: it didn't help because you didn't read it, it is documentation for grub2
<KM0201> A_J_: hit "escape".. and see if there's a message to skip mounting
<A_J_> nop
<KM0201> A_J_: ok, just let it continue booting, see if it boots up...
<A_J_> okie KM0201 how much time should i wait
<KM0201> it really shouldn't take that long
<KM0201> and you're not seeing a messag eto "hit S to skip" or somethng like that?
<A_J_> no KM0201 looks like it's hung
<ghufran> hi. i am having problems in internet connectivity.. i am behind a proxy but i've set my proxy settings and i can access internet in firefox. I also set the same proxy settings as "global" but i still cant make it work in the terminal
<ghufran> any ideas?
<KM0201> A_J_: ok, restart.. and choose recovery mode
<A_J_> how do i get the selection screen KM0201
<A_J_> for mode
<KM0201> um, hang on ... right ctrl i think (just keep hitting during boot).. lemme check
<bastidrazor> A_J_: hold shift after POST
<A_J_> nvm KM0201 it booted after a reboot
<KM0201> A_J_: oh ok.. wellt hats weird
<KM0201> did it auto mount?
<A_J_> thanks blast_hardcheese
<A_J_> yes KM0201 done
<A_J_> thank you
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> i'll have to remember that sudo mount -a    didn't know that
<A_J_> should do an another reboot to check ? KM0201
<Ben64> !best > Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64, please see my private message
<empity> is there anything bad that can happen upgrading from an Ubuntu 9.04
<empity>          to a ubuntu 10.04 Server LTS?
<A_J_> what does sudo mount -a do ?
<empity> any way I can do a rollback in case something goes wrong?
<bastidrazor> empity: no. once you upgrade, its final
<KM0201> A_J_: naa, unmount it with sudo umount /media/Data
<Tm_T> empity: you cannot do such upgrade directly (without problems atleast) and no, you cannot roll back
<KM0201> then sudo mount -a
<doguito> Hey guys/a, which software should I install for java programming?
<jesus_> install
<Tm_T> empity: you can upgrade one version at a time ofcourse, which I believe is the supported way
<jesus_> netbeans
<curiousx> doguito: Netbeans
<auronandace> empity: the only way to rollback would be to restore a backup
<jesus_> Netbeans is for ava/C/C++ .....
<jesus_> java*
<A_J_> doguito: Eclipse
<A_J_> working well KM0201 thank you
<KM0201> no problem, not sure why it hung on the first boot thoug, weird
<doguito> curiousx, A_J_: so..., netbeans,eclipse....
<schreber> Is there an easy way to set up simple language switching say if I have a system set up using English as the default but at time wish to input/type in say German or some other langauge?
<curiousx> yes
<jesus_> yes
<dai> heya im back!
<A_J_> KM0201: one more question if you don't mind
<KM0201> A_J_: sure
<dai> I hit a snag... I can't create an additional partition because I have exceeded the amount of primary partitions, is there a way to increase the limit of primary partitions ?
<A_J_> well it's my vlc player, i keep my ubuntu pc on for weeks at a time, after a few days the video stop's showing only the audio. any clue why
<KM0201> A_J_: i have no clue on that one..
<A_J_> KM0201: lol no1 does
<A_J_> what do you use for video KM0201
<KM0201> A_J: gnome mplayer *usually*... but sometimes vlc..
<auronandace> dai: no, you're meant to use logical partitions (within an extended partition)
<A_J_> thing is i have a slow processer, so for hd i need to rely on vdpau, so i use smplayer, but it laggs at jitters once in a while
<KM0201> hmm
<A_J> apparently u need dual core for hd
<A_J> sm players jitters often spoil a movie
<dai> @auronandace I tried gentoo's advice to install Win 7 and Ubuntu on separate partitions and to create another ntfs partition that both OS can access but using gparted I can't create a partition with the rest of my allocated space because i would exceed 4 primary partitions :/
<bastidrazor> A_J: i use "mplayer -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts fast:skiploopfilter=all" for HD movies on this weak laptop
<A_J> bastidrazor: my mplayer has never ever worked
<bastidrazor> A_J: smplayer IS mplayer
<A_J> bastidrazor: so in sm player i would do what
<dungkcna> dungkcna
<auronandace> dai: then you need to delete some partitions to make room
<empity> auronandace: ok well then I think we should do something like: complete backup of the machine, upgrade one version at a time
<Ascavasaion> I bought a Blackberry today and was wondering here if anyone could help me to get contacts and SMSes/MMSes off my old Nokia E63 and onto this Blackberry 9300 3G Curve.  Is there software in Ubuntu to do this?
<auronandace> dai: linux and an ntfs storage partition can be put in an extended partition, windows needs a primary
<bastidrazor> A_J: smplayer is a front-end for mplayer. i'm not sure that syntax will work.
<empity> and if something goes wrong we can still rollbcak
<sharpshooter> hai all !! I got a problem with aircrack-ng in ubuntu , when I use aireplay-ng command it shows like this 'mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel' please help me to fix this !
<dai> @auronandace can I turn my linux partitions into logical instead ?
<auronandace> dai: you'd need to reinstall
<dai> how do i reply to you automatically? i like the beep lol
<auronandace> dai: but yeah, the linux partitions should be logical
<dai> is it possible to make the linux ext4 /boot partition logical?
<auronandace> empity: i usually just backup my data and fresh install the os (i never bother backing up my os)
<A_J> bastidrazor: lol it worked
<A_J> but it has no options
<auronandace> dai: sure
<Error404NotFound> If i am using a script to scp a file from a server, ssh asks me to add its host key with a '(yes/no)' prompt. How would i skip that? tried yes | scp user@host:~/filename . , and even with echo yes | scp user@host:~/filename . but no use.
<dai> would ubuntu still run with a "/boot"logical type partition instead of a primary one?
<empity> auronandace: well the problem is that I didn't install this machine, but it's a server installed long time ago by someone who is not here anymore
<empity> hard to tell if there is some hidden stuff which might be deleted in case of problems
<empity> and it shouldn't be
<auronandace> dai: yes
<Error404NotFound> dai: depends on your BIOS, usually i would keep /boot off logical as well as lvm.
<sharpshooter> hai all !! I got a problem with aircrack-ng in ubuntu , when I use aireplay-ng command it shows like this 'mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel' please help me to fix this !
<dai> I'll try reformating again :3
<dhruvasagar> Hi, I have switched to Gnome in Ubuntu Natty, how do I get the app global menu in gnome ?
<Ascavasaion> I bought a Blackberry today and was wondering here if anyone could help me to get contacts and SMSes/MMSes off my old Nokia E63 and onto this Blackberry 9300 3G Curve.  Is there software in Ubuntu to do this?
<auronandace> empity: i don't know what to suggest in that case
<thecaptain2000> hi, how do I get a file using command line ftp from an url? (I need to do remote downloading) I saw there is a -u option but it is just for uploading
<jrib> thecaptain2000: why not use wget?
<KM0201> or just use filezilla/
<thecaptain2000> jrib: ...b ecause I did not know it existed :)
<ksinkar> hello people, I am trying to set up the locale on ubuntu from POSIX to US by the command:-
<ksinkar> sudo /usr/sbin/locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
 * KM0201 didn't know wget could do ftp
<ksinkar> sudo /usr/sbin/update-locale LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<ksinkar> after this i am logging out and logging in
<ksinkar> but the changes are not being effected
<seneca> how to uninstall instant client on ubuntu
<jrib> ksinkar: what is in /etc/default/locale?
<jrib> ksinkar: and what version of ubuntu?
<ksinkar> jrib: ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> ksinkar: you probably have LANG set in /etc/environment then
<uwesch> Hi
<uwesch> Is someone here who speaks german?
<somsip> !de | uwesch
<ubottu> uwesch: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ksinkar> jrib: i just checked the /etc/default/locale and it has the contents LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<uwesch> thx
<nekto0n> hi! does anyone knows if ubuntu will have gdm-3.2 in oneiric?
<Arnold> nekto0n: gdm (3.0.4-0ubuntu11) oneiric is the newest version of it so far.
<jrib> ksinkar: and /etc/environment?
<jrib> ksinkar: it should have LANGUAGE set there iirc
<nekto0n> Arnold: that's right, but other gnome3 parts are 3.2, gdm is one of the outdated now :(
<gigasoft_> is there ubuntu for intel 64 bit available, and
<Arnold> nekto0n: indeed, and I can't seem to see if providing a 3.2.0 version of it is planned before release or not.
<ksinkar> jrib: no it only has  the path
<Arnold> nekto0n: also, Oneiric questions go to #ubuntu+1 until it's released :P
<nekto0n> Arnold: oh, that's right, i'd go there
<nekto0n> *come back in two weeks :)
<Arnold> Haha
<somsip> gigasoft_: yes. and....?
<gigasoft_> somsip, can you give me link to it
<seneca> how to uninstall instant client on ubuntu
<somsip> gigasoft_: er....http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<gigasoft_> somsip, thanks
<th0r> seneca: how did you install it?
<jrib> ksinkar: when you log in, what is the value of LANG?
<oratred> Is there any package for ubuntu/linux which can allow easy to use functionality like ammyy-admin http://www.ammyy.com/en/index.html ?
<adammw111> Nautilus on my Ubuntu installation keeps crashing. gdb says it's in gconf_client_get() from libgconf-2.so.4 Any help?
<ksinkar> jrib: the PATH variable is defined in /etc/environment
<ksinkar> jrib: the value of LANG is blank
<ksinkar> on typing locale I get LANG=
<ksinkar> thats it
<jrib> ksinkar: how do you log in?
<ksinkar> jrib: it is a remote server
<ksinkar> jrib: i login using ssh
<MonkeyDust> oratred: maybe this link helps http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090529205342507/RemoteDisplay.html
<jrib> ksinkar: ah, this is why :)
<ksinkar> jrib: so do you know the solution?
<jrib> ksinkar: do this: grep -i AcceptEnv /etc/ssh/sshd_config    do you see what is likely the issue?
<jrib> ksinkar: what is LANG on the client machine?
<yacc> ah, isn't that jolly, running apport with a hung filesystem hangs apport, ...
<oratred> MonkeyDust: But they are all basically VNC? Could you link me to ubuntu documentation for basic information for the same?
<MonkeyDust> oratred: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=remote&sa=Search
<ksinkar> jrib: en_US.UTF-8 is the LANG on the client machine
<ksinkar> jrib: btw the grep thing did not work
<phlak_user> !hi
<oratred> umm ok
<m1r> hello, Ubuntu 10.04 pulse audio problem is freezing PC (fresh install). This includes flash, vlc , UrT...  Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1).  any tips how to debug/fix this problem ?
<phlak_user> m1r: the last stable release is 11.04
<m1r> phlak_user: i thought 12.04 is stable ?
<m1r> phlak_user: sory, LTS
<m1r> i have also tried 11.04 but got even worse freezing
<jstoone> Hey everyone I just installed Ubuntu on my new labtop and it has the Nvidia GForce GT540M and I just installed the propriatary drivers, and when I then rebooted it said that I don't meet the hardware requirements for Unity. Any quick fix/force to get unity back?
<jstoone> It forces me to run classic, which I do not want.
<VxQf> Is anyone familiar with desktop enhancements link conky that aren't conky?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| VxQf
<ubottu> VxQf: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<napster> What is the best way to install python-django version 1.3 on my ubuntu 11.04?
<VxQf>  ...That is my real question?
<phlak_user> napster: the 3rd result in a google search returns this -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Django
<napster> no
<napster> I was thinking about something via apt
<thecaptain2000> hi, how do I change the default permission setting I write my files with? (would like to change it in 700)
<farhad2161> i installed a vpn server with "sudo apt-get install pptpd" but i do not want to use default vpn port,how can i change it?
<phlak_user> napster: sudo apt-get install python-django
<phlak_user> !info python-django
<VxQf> napster, it should be in APT?
<ubottu> python-django (source: python-django): High-level Python web development framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4118 kB, installed size 20052 kB
<napster> I need 1.3
<napster> is there any ppa?
<farhad2161> i installed a vpn server with "sudo apt-get install pptpd" but i do not want to use default vpn port,how can i change it?
<MonkeyDust> napster: it seems 1.2.5 is the katest version
<MonkeyDust> *latest
<napster> hmm
<phlak_user> farhad2161: are you able to change it at the client end?
<enchilado> VxQf: so if someone had answered "yes, I am familiar with those sorts of programmes", you would not have gone on to ask another question?
<farhad2161> phlak_user: i am using win7 as a client and i think i can
<usr13> VxQf: Yes
<th0r> VxQf: yes, I have tried several alternatives
<VxQf> Sorry, I thought the question implied I wanted to know what they were.
<th0r> VxQf: see...you did have a real question. Try gkrellm
<VxQf> I have a real problem with people being jerks. ~_~
<th0r> VxQf: that'll get you lots of resposnes
<VxQf> ugh.
<VxQf> At least no one mentioned mgm
<The_BROS> What is the best Image viewer can be used as default? Is it Eye of Gnome good?
<AdvoWork> hi there, the top command has shown: load average: 2.42, 2.16, 1.32 im assuming that the 5 and 15 minute times arent too good?
<Pici> !best | The_BROS
<ubottu> The_BROS: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<The_BROS> ubottu: how to use best bot?
<ubottu> The_BROS: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glebihan> The_BROS, type "/join #ubuntu-bots"
<KM0201> The_BROS: "/join #ubuntu best-bots" w/o quotes
<KM0201> oops, ubuntu-bots
<th0r> AdvoWork: are those cpu load averages? There will always be 2% or more in idle load. If you monitor it regularly you will develop a feel for what is normal for your system. I personally would be tickled if this netbook had those numbers
<farhad2161> i installed a vpn server with "sudo apt-get install pptpd" but i do not want to use default vpn port,how can i change it?
<KM0201> farhad2161: my first thought, would be to look in /etc  and see fi there is a pptpd.conf
<dr_willis> farhad2161:  Just a guess. but i bet theres a pptpd config file in /etc/ somewhere and the man pages for pptpd mention it i would imagine
<Calinou> the late bros, the default. >_<
<farhad2161> dr_willis: yes there is,but nothing about port :(
<phlak_user> farhad2161: i dont think you can change the default port
<bambanx> what cool software for record and mixing effect music we have guys?
<phlak_user> farhad2161: the other way to do this is to put the vpn server behind a router and forward pptp connections from some other port on wan side to 1723 on lan side to the pptp server
<MonkeyDust> bambanx: try mixxx, but better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bambanx> thanks Monkey
<phlak_user> bambanx: ultradj mixer?
<impi> hello, is there a way i can grep for : <!--[CDATA[
<impi> I tried escaping those but i cant seem to get it right
<carpediembaby> hi. can someone please help me figure out a problem with installation of packages? i am behind a proxy and nothing related to internet in terminal works.. but internet is working fine otherwise
<galerien> Hello everyone, I'm using ubuntu 11.10 right now, the beta i know, and i would like to get rid of the botom bar with all my open programs and such, as I want to use cairo-dock. Before, I just had to right click on it and choose to hide it, but here it doesn't work, anyone can help me ? thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> galerien: wrong channel, type /j #ubuntu+1
<galerien> MonkeyDust, ok, thanks
<jrib> ksinkar: you should have the client send lang and server accept
<morbidwar> hello, can somebody explain how the vinagre knows what pc's are up and ready to make a vnc connection, does the vino server broadcast it's availability to the network
<galerien> carpediembaby, You might want to look at "frozenway", it's slow if you don't pay but reliable
<jrib> ksinkar: i'm not sure why you say the grep thing did not work; I checked on a 10.04 machine and "AcceptEnv LANG LC_*" is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<carpediembaby> galerien: is it some sort of tunnel? i am not sure if i should need one .. because i am talking to you from the same machine
<carpediembaby> its just that i can't use anything from the terminal ..
<galerien> carpediembaby, yes, but I had the same problem at work because all aptitude/apt ports were closed on the company wifi, frozeway helped me
<jrib> !11.10 | galerien
<ubottu> galerien: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rob_uk> anyone in uk got BT internet issues
<phlak_user> impi: this should work \<\!\-\-\\[CDATA\\[
<rob_uk> any uk users out here
<MonkeyDust> rob_uk: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pumpkin-_> I'm in the UK, but BT isn't my ISP.
<impi> phlak_user, thank you for the answer dude, i tried it but it doesnt work, at least i get no finds
<phlak_user> impi: maybe thats not the regex you need to use
<jrib> impi: grep '<!--\[CDATA\['
<phlak_user> impi: i searched for <!--[CDATA[ inside a file with the same word and it returned successfully
<phlak_user> impi: what does the data you're searching for look like?
<cromag> ls
<cromag> bah
<jrib> cromag: . ..
<cromag> yeah, sorry.
<cromag> wrong terminal :/
<ajin> Good evening!
<jrib> cromag: we know, the ". .." were a bad joke :)
<qrq> Good Afternoon :D
<cromag> yeah - still funny tho :)
<ajin> qrq: aha...so, where're you from?
<qrq> Poland
<ajin> no wonder
<ajin> qrq: no wonder
<impi> phlak_user, http://pastebin.com/fsDazzE6 <---- a previous dev escaped that wrong and now i have // in my html during some select options :)
<ajin> poland is in the western time zone
<A_J> 
<ajin> qrq: poland is in the western time zone
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<impi> jrib, thanks man, im just using your suggestion to see if i can find this sucker, thank you for answering
<The_BROS> How to uninstall EOG, but not to delete desktop? Want to change EOG to gThumb.
<jrib> impi: you should use sed to just replace all of them
<ajin> BluesKaj: hi
<qrq> Poland had their own Linux :P
<qrq> KateOS
<BluesKaj> hi ajin
<ajin> qrq: oh, that's good! But i dont over-gragmentation would do any good to LINUX itself;-)
<Adam_> Im after updating gnome on my laptop and now i cant access anything, it startsup to a prompt :(
<ajin> qrq: sorry, fragmentatation
<phlak_user> impi: my solution still works; but if all you want to do is replace the // with \\ use sed or %s inside a vim session
<ajin> qrq: several ditros would be enough,
<phlak_user> The_BROS: the trick is to change file associations; not uninstall eog
<KM0201> what's EOG?
<ikonia> KM0201: in what respect ?
<The_BROS> phlak_user: how to use the trick?
<KM0201> i figured it was an abbreviation for an app.. was drawing a blank
<phlak_user> KM0201: Eye Of Gnome
<phlak_user> !info eog
<KM0201> oh.
<ubottu> eog (source: eog): Eye of GNOME graphics viewer program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 348 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<KM0201> well, can't you just uninstall it?
<KM0201> if you don't want it anyway
<katjah> join #VTT_ADDRESS
<katjah> #
<empity> ok my distribution is EOL
<empity> I should be, however, still able to install packages right?
<clarinet> Does anyone know how to boot Ubuntu 10.10 without display manager?
<clarinet> Just like runlevel 3 in Red Hat.
<KM0201> empity: no, because when a distro is EOL, the online repositories typically close
<phlak_user> The_BROS: this could show the way -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1757867
<ikonia> you can use old repos
<empity> KM0201: ok makes sense
<ikonia> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Snicksie> you can open an cli clarinet, with ctrl-alt-F(1 to 6 are possibilities)
<ikonia> empity: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> empity: there should still be active repos there
<empity> ikonia: good to know, thanks
<The_BROS> phlak_user: thanx. But how about uninstall EOG? Is it imposible?
<KM0201> The_BROS: why wouldn't it be? sudo apt-get remove eog
<clarinet> Snicksie, Yeah, I know that. But I want to enter cli every time I boot the OS.
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS: try sudo apt-get purge eog
<The_BROS> KM0201: No. After that my desctop will dissapeare
<KM0201> The_BROS:.. what?
<empity> looks very nice,but I only find the ubuntu installer packages
<pvgrif> can anyone please tell me how to make evolution not download every single email on hotmail?
<The_BROS> There are linked packeges
<empity> nothing regarding really old packages
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS: don't worry if it will so called remove ubuntu-desktop
<pvgrif> i just want it to download the unread ones, not every single one since 2003
<KM0201> The_BROS: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, it's not going to actually uninstall your desktop
<KM0201> that package really needs to be renamed, lot of newbs make that istake
<D_Russ> does anyone know if there is a way to install desktop widgets or gadgets on natty?
<clarinet> Can anyone tell me how to boot Ubuntu 10.10 without display manager? Just like runlevel 3 in Red Hat?
<jrib> clarinet: why?
<ksinkar> do we have anything like dpkg-reconfigure for locale selection?
<The_BROS> That is what I see on the screen: The following packages will be REMOVED:  eog* ubuntu-desktop* ubuntustudio-desktop* Will averything be normal after that?
<jrib> ksinkar: did you see what I told you?
<clarinet> I install the whole OS to my flash disk.
<clarinet> may be it can boot faster than GUI mode.
<ksinkar> jrib: well it tried but i didn't work
<KM0201> The_BROS: how many mb does it say its uninstalling?
<ksinkar> jrib: for setting my timezone i did dpkg-reconfigure tzdate
<clarinet> because sometime I don't need GUI.
<jrib> ksinkar: tried what exactly?
<glitchd> need some xorg assistance pls
<The_BROS> KM0201: After this operation, 1.729 kB disk space will be freed.
<bastidrazor> clarinet: in /etc/default/grub add "text" to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  then sudo update-grub
<ksinkar> the grep command that you were talking about
<KM0201> The_BROS: there's you're answer.. the ubuntu desktop is gonna be a LOT more than just 1.7kb
<jrib> KM0201: the grep command only gives you information
<ksinkar> jrib: that is what i tried and I got no response from the terminal
<clarinet> bastidrazor, I'll try it, thanks.
<The_BROS> KM0201: Thanx a lot, Bro. I will try
<KM0201> jrib: i think your tab key prematurely went off
<jrib> ksinkar: pastebin your server's /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KM0201> lol
<glitchd> do i need more than one display driver outlined in xorg.conf?
<jrib> KM0201: *nod* :D
<glitchd> or just the one i use?
<pvgrif> how can i make evolution only download new emails?
<ksinkar> jrib: well it does not have any entries for LANG
<m1r> hello, Ubuntu 10.04 fresh install. sound freeze problem with 00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1).
<m1r> any tips how to fix this ?
<jrib> ksinkar: for me to help you, you need to pastebin that fiule
<jrib> ksinkar: you don't have to of course
<ksinkar> jrib: now i get what you are trying to tell me
<ksinkar> but i don't want a configuration like that
<jrib> ksinkar: that *is* the default configuration
<ksinkar> the client should not be able to pass locale environment variables
<jrib> ksinkar: if that's what you want, then remove or comment the line in sshd_config
<ksinkar> jrib: i have removed that line from my config file. it is there in the backup that I had taken
<antismap> m1r : if you use only one sound card, you could try to uninstall pulseaudio
<ksinkar> jrib: so how do i set my locale
<ksinkar> jrib: back to square one?
<jrib> ksinkar: have you restarted the sshd server since modifying the config file?
<ksinkar> jrib: yes
<glitchd> do i need more than one display driver outlined in xorg.conf?
<eiarai> join #hacklabturku@IRCnet
<glitchd> do i need more than one display driver outlined in xorg.conf?
<m1r> antismap: yes, i have only one soundcard, how would i go with "safe" uninstall of pulse audio ?
<maxximus> anybody have issues with vnc when screensaver kicks in?
<antismap> m1r : well i don't really remember each step, i found some tutorial online explaining it step by step. This could maybe fix your problem, but pulseaudio is not always the source of the problems
<jrib> ksinkar: I commented out the line and indeed LANG does not get set.  Ask #openssh if there is some nice way.  If not, just add it to /etc/profile
<sciaiatt> ciao
<amin`> how could I recompile xmonad to see the changes which i recently made in xmonad.hs
<nailox> how would I remove the contents of a dir? i tried rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-emtpy but it doesnt work
<SwedeMike> nailox: rm -rf <directory>
<m477_> i have core 2 duo and flash ( youtube videos ) consume a bigger part of my cpu, what can I do? i have flash installed and it occurs on different web browsers
<nailox> tnx SwedeMike
<m_bisson> m477_: i have te same problem with a different CPU
<m_bisson> the video also stutters quite a bit for me
<piroman> pls help
<m477_> there is process ( plugin container ) which do that, until it isnt killed
<Tophan> <SwedeMike> nailox: rm -rf <directory>
<Tophan> always do this: rm ../<currentdir>/<somedir> -rf
<Tophan> parametrs at the very end
<duffman> may i ask why?
<Tophan> to avoid mistakes
<Deihmos> how can I tell if graphics acceleration is working? the UI is so laggy
<Tophan> rm -rf is serious buisness duffman
<Tophan> proceed with caution
 * phlak_user thinks sudo rm -fr is a killer
<duffman> Tophan: right, it is. but doesn't your method incite going up a line changing the last folder and hitting enter without looking too much?
<DavidS5> Bonjour à tous.
<amin`> i add the toggle  in xmonad but (for work-space toggle) but i get this error  http://pastebin.com/dbGdk1qf   this is my xmonad.hs  http://pastebin.com/Xj79J58j
<duffman> both of you suggested for nailox to remove the directory completely, instead of emptying it.
<sakhi_> can someone please test this link: I'm testing from out South Africa: http://www.mfp-dop.org/live
<Guest69541> can anyone tell me how solve java plugin problems??
<Guest69541>  IcedTeaPlugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.1.1 (1.1.1-0ubuntu1~11.04.1))
<Guest69541> i use chrome
 * auronandace doesn't understand why people use chrome when chromium is in the repos
<cvam> I tried software-center.it says "segmentation fault". I've removed thunderbird from synaptic . But it's not complete. Details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/701647/ . after a reboot i can launch  software-center. no segmentation fault. How to complete the thunderbird removing process now ?
<maxximus> anyone expert on vnc for ubuntu?
<codefriar> Help! my user crontab isn't running!
<codefriar> how can I make it work?
<ikonia> codefriar: why don't you explain your problem
<codefriar> ikonia: so I have what I believe is a perfectly valid crontab file edited with crontab -e
<codefriar> however, it's not runniung every hour
<cvam> I tried software-center.it says "segmentation fault". I've removed thunderbird from synaptic . But it's not complete. Details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/701647/ . after a reboot i can launch  software-center. no segmentation fault. How to complete the thunderbird removing process now ?
<ikonia> codefriar: can you show me the crontab line ?
<codefriar> 0 0,6,12,18 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'backup perform -t jiradb'
<ikonia> codefriar: that's doesn't look very valid
<ikonia> codefriar: keep in mind I don't know your personal environment
<codefriar> fairly generic / stock ubuntu install
<dr_willis> dont you need to give full paths in cron normally. the -c /full/path/to/the/thing
<codefriar> ikonia: what doesn't look valid?
<ikonia> codefriar: why you are launching bash, the command "backup perform" etc etc
<ikonia> codefriar: keep in mind you may need to use full paths if the default shell enviornment isn't setup to deal with this.
<codefriar> ikonia: so I should just call backup directly with the full path?
<ikonia> codefriar: that may be a better option
<ikonia> codefriar: I'm not familiar with the command "backup" so don't know it's behaviour
<codefriar> is there a way to test crontabs/
<GirlyGirl> How can I configure the Display Off function key on the ASUS EeePC 1005ha?
<mekwall> hi! I'm trying to figure out why ssh is taking ages to connect to a remote server... it takes about 30 seconds
<Deihmos> GirlyGirl, how does ubuntu perform on that netbook? I have one and the performance was ass compared to win 7. Is there anything you did
<codefriar> ikonia: how's this look: 0 0,6,12,18 * * * /usr/local/bin/backup perform -t jiradb
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: I run Kubuntu from 9.10 and up, it performed fine, just 11.04 can very slow graphics issues but then it was fixed by updating to kde 4.7 series from kubuntu backports
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: Right now it manages kwin desktop effects fine on unity it lags sometimes though
<ikonia> codefriar: to me, that looks better
<codefriar> ikonia: is there a way to test?
<ikonia> run it
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: But I have upgraded the RAM to 2 GB and its the Xp netbook not win 7
<Deihmos> I have the same netbook with same memory upgrade and I found that ubuntu was really slow on it
<codefriar> ikonia: how can I run y crontab? and how can I test that it will execute @ the right time?
<Deihmos> mine came with xp but upgraded to 7
<touson> hey guys, can anyone help me with an xorg.conf issue?
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: The only things I "did" is use KDE and tweak some qt rendering settings
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: so can't be of much help
<Deihmos> you found ubuntu to perform better than xp ?
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: Also the netbook runs better with swap off than on I don't know why
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: Ubuntu no, graphics lag, Kubuntu yes (note some previous KDE versions had quirks)
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: But XFCE is fine as well
<phlak_user> codefriar: set the time of execution to 1 min from now?
<Deihmos> i never liked the look of kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> Deihmos: If you want join #kubuntu if you ever need help changing the look as you can make it look like anything you want actually
<touson> Hey people I could really use some help with configuring my xorg.conf on a G4 install
<spencer> I recently purchase a Virgin broadband2go modem for my laptop.  No luck getting to run. I have ubuntu 10.04 and located in the states. Can you folks make a suggestion what will work?
<Willis420> i had trouble with wireless internet on 10.04 also, but it works fine with 11.04
<touson> quit
<Willis420> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Willis420> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Willis420> i get this trying to install java
<spencer> Willis420, what device did you use?
<phlak_user> spencer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292605
<MonkeyDust> Willis420: try to reboot in Recovery Mode and then choose Repair
<qrq> Willis420 Reboot
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, I've discovered that in every shell I open the http_proxy enviroment variable is automatically set with an IP:PORT... I've never added that variable neither configured a main proxy for the OS... is there any conffile in /etc to disable this enviroment variable? thanks
<phlak_user> Willis420: did you use sudo?
<mbutubuntu> [Is it possible ti could be a BUG, or a malicious software?]
<jrib> mbutubuntu: you probably installed a package that set it.  Check /etc/environment maybe
<Willis420> installing for the android-sdk
<mbutubuntu> jrib, no, it /etc/enviroment only PATH: is setted up
<mbutubuntu>  can manually disable it... but how to discover who/what have setted up that variable?!
<tattus> Hello everyone
<tattus> Could anyone tell me the recommended size to swap partition ?
<ikonia> tattus: there is no recommended size, it depends on your setup
<qrq> 2xRAM
<tattus> hm...
<usr13> tattus: Samme size as ram or more, as much as 2x
<MonkeyDust> i have no swap
<usr13> MonkeyDust: We are sorry to hear that.
<tattus> So, I have 4gb
<tattus> 8 gb ?
<tattus> so I should put like
<usr13> 8G is good
<ikonia> tattus: I would say no more than 6 max
<ikonia> unless you are using your machine VERY heavey AND you're planning to use swap/hibernate
<ikonia> tattus: are you planning to use suspend/hibernate ?
<tattus> yes
<tattus> I frequently use hibernate
<usr13> 8G would be good, I would say...
<tattus> first time I intalled I putted 2 gb
<ikonia> tattus: ok, so unless you plan to thrash your machine for sustained periods of time, I'd say no more than 6GB
<tattus> and it was taking so long
<tattus> to get start after hibernate...
<tattus> is it bad to hibernate ?
<qrq> Jesus.....
<usr13> tattus: It just takes a while.
<GirlyGirl> So any solution for two function keys on eeePC 1005ha. 1. Display Off does not work 2. Touchpad off disables the touchpad but the indicator light does not come on
<tattus> here was taking a quite long time, hehehe xD
<touson> Can anyone offer any guidance on the correct config for my xorg.conf file?
<usr13> touson: Don't use one
<touson> ha ha ha ha
<touson> thanks usr13
<tattus> one more thing, I just brought a external hd usb 3
<kernkraft> Ubuntu entreprise cloud server is bad
<tattus> and when I connected to the pc
<touson> I have install ubuntu 10.04 onto an old MAC G4
<tattus> the screen got black
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tattus> with lot o "code"...
<touson> everything seems to work apart from the screen resolution
<touson> I can only get 800x600
<touson> I have been reading up on xserver for the last few days and have got my head arouns what needs to be done but I can't seem to get it working
<MonkeyDust> !enter| touson
<ubottu> touson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tattus> I use 11.04 when that happened when I connected the external HD, does anyone know why ? =s
<touson> my bad, sorry
<usr13> touson: What display adapter are you using?
<usr13> touson: What does xrandr  say?  Show us:  xrandr | pastebinit  #And send resulting URL here.
<usr13> touson: Are you using a KVM switch?
<touson> ATI Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS and no KVM
<usr13> touson: Older PC?
<touson> MAC G4
<usr13> OH, it's a MAC.
<usr13> xrandr | pastebinit
<touson> k, one sec
<dean> Hi all I have deleted my network manager icon on my panel could someone tell me how I can get it back at all please?
<usr13> dean: Alt-F2  network-manager
<touson> usr13: just installing pastebinit
<dean> usr13, No such file or directory I press alt + f2 typed in network-manager and it came up with an error
<usr13> dean: (Hold Alt key while hitting F2 then type in   "network-manager" without quotes.)
<MonkeyDust> dean: try alt-f2 nm-applet
<usr13> and hit enter
<usr13> dean: As MonkeyDust suggests, run   nm-applet
<usr13> (I stand corrected.)  ... I think.
<telemare> anyone knows how to burn .dmg files into a dvd from linux
<touson> usr13: http://pastebin.com/X5Rk9jb1
<dean> MonkeyDust, Ok I typed that in pressed enter no error came up but no network icon on my panel?
<odinsbane> Does anybody here get a filenot found when trying to execute 32bit files with 64bit ubuntu?
<ikonia> touson: they are apple package files
<ikonia> odinsbane: that won't work
<kernkraft> woon't work
<ikonia> odinsbane: unless the library is dynamically linked to a multi-lib enviornment
<Snicksie> telemare, i think you can rename them to .iso and afterwards just burning, but i'm not 100% sure :)
<usr13> touson: Do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file now?   (ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<odinsbane> ikonia: I have been told that it does work.  I have also seen a 32 bit file be executed on a 64bit system.
<Snicksie> hm, nope telemare, but you can use a dmg2iso converter and burn them afterwards :)
<telemare> i cant find that app
<touson> usr13: here's my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/X6ubpuC9
<ikonia> odinsbane: I've just said 32bit files can work if they are dynamically linked to a multi-lib environment....yours sounds like it is not, or is missing the 32bit libs
<odinsbane> ikonia: So, are you saying that would produce a 'file not found'
<kernkraft> I install Ubuntu entreprise server but when i try to login it don't work
<ikonia> odinsbane: yes
<ikonia> kernkraft: define "doesn't work"
<usr13> touson: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<odinsbane> ikonia: what if the file came with static libs, that were also 32bit?
<kernkraft> I'm french it's difficult ..
<ikonia> odinsbane: it depends on how it's setup
<ikonia> kernkraft: maybe try #ubuntu-fr ?
<usr13> touson: And then:  sudo service gdm restart
<kernkraft> When i install it there is just a mail to configure
<touson> usr13: I logged into the main console (not into X) and ran X -configure as root.  It  created an xorg.conf.new file in /root, which I then copied to /etc/X11/xorg.conf after updating it with the display modes
<kernkraft> And this mail can activate other user account
<usr13> odinsbane: You will need to build a multilib system in order to run 32bit apps on a 64bit system.
<odinsbane> ikonia: how about this 32bit program which requires glfw, glfw is 64bit. Would that get a file not found?
<ikonia> odinsbane: correct
<oYdVeey> Help! my keyboard's acting real slow, any ideas?
<usr13> touson: Did you try running it without an xorg.conf file?
<oYdVeey> It's fine when I was logging in
<dean> usr13, I typed in the command that you and MonkeyDust gave me but I am still not getting an icon I checked in Synaptic and it is showing I have network manager installed
<oYdVeey> was*
<oYdVeey> But then it just acts real slow after I logged in, and my mouse works fine
<usr13> dean: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<usr13> dean: What command did you run?
<odinsbane> Thanks for the heads up.
<kernkraft> Is there an IRC channel for Ubuntu-fr
<kernkraft> ?
<usr13> !fr | kernkraft
<ubottu> kernkraft: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kernkraft> cool
<kernkraft> ty
<dean> usr13, I have 10.04 I ran nm-applet first then network-manager afterwards
<oYdVeey> Guys... c'mon, help :(
<touson> usr13: Just tried what you said and it's still the same i.e. only 800x600 available
<hmartins> hi
<hmartins> I had bought a wireless card for my desktop ubuntu
<usr13> touson: Look at the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log   and see what driver it is using.
<usr13> hmartins: and.... ?
<hmartins> the wireless card I had bought was  TL-WN723N
<hmartins> and I done this to make it workds
<hmartins> works
<hmartins> http://crcok.wordpress.com/2011/09/11/install-tp-link-150-mbps-mini-wireless-n-usb-adapter-tl-wn723n-in-ubuntu/
<hmartins> but the connection is to slow
<hmartins> I had try that on windows machine and the speed its ok, very fast
<usr13> !enter | hmartins
<ubottu> hmartins: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> hmartins: Are you booted to Ubuntu now?
<hmartins> yes
<Willis420> bad grammer, lol
<k4l-3l> i'm very exited in run ubuntu mobile on a smartphone, like n900, but i want to know if are any other device with omap that provides support to ubuntu mobile omap3
<k4l-3l> i'm very exited in run ubuntu mobile on a smartphone, like n900, but i want to know if are any other device with omap that provides support to ubuntu mobile omap3?
<usr13> hmartins: Let's do a couple of tests.
<madwill> if i want to update a single program through command line how should i proceed
<hmartins> usr13: I am on wired now to use a fasted internet
<Willis420> atrix has ubuntu on its webtop
<hmartins> but wireless card it's plugged
<hmartins> usr13: let's try your tests please
<touson> usr13: Here's the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/Z0ifuKjw
<usr13> hmartins: See my pm
<aboSamoor> Hi, I can not tunnel X server over ssh ? any idea ?
<MonkeyDust> !details| aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k4l-3l> i'm very exited in run ubuntu mobile on a smartphone, like n900, but i want to know, are any other device with omap that provides support to ubuntu mobile omap3?
<touson> usr13: I believe I am using the R128 driver
<phlak_user> !repeat| k4l-3l
<ubottu> k4l-3l: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<oYdVeey> C'mon guys, help help help, my keyboard suddenly goes really slow, my mouse works fine, even the keyboard was fine when I was logging in, but after I logged in my mouse works, but my keyboard wouldn't have any reactions unless I press the button for 2 or more than 2 secs, any ideas how to fix it??
<Willis420> k4l-31; moto atrix has ubuntu on its webtop
<dean> usr13, Did you see my reply?
<k4l-3l> sorry, i was sorry, I was correcting my question.
<touson> usr13: any thoughts?
<usr13> dean: Yes, not sure why it is not working, you might try and reboot.
<oYdVeey> C'mon guys, help help help, my keyboard suddenly goes really slow, my mouse works fine, even the keyboard was fine when I was logging in, but after I logged in my mouse works, but my keyboard wouldn't have any reactions unless I press the button for 2 or more than 2 secs, any ideas how to fix it??
<MonkeyDust> oYdVeey: in Control Center, you find Assistive technology > Keyboard
<oYdVeey> Yes, and?
<GirlyGirl> Kubuntu 11.04 x86 2.6.38-11-generic #48-Ubuntu i686, Wifi reception is worse than on Windows with an Atheros AR9285 card
<dean> usr13, When I type in network-manager it comes up with a error message no such file or directory could I possibly try reinstalling it?
<Snicksie> isn't it nm-applet, dean?
<oYdVeey> THank you sooooooooooooooo much, MonkeyDust, I think I know how to fix it now
<usr13> dean: What does   nm-applet   do?
<dean> usr13, Snicksie I type in nm-applet in alt + f2 and press ok no error message pops up but no icon on my panel
<MonkeyDust> oYdVeey: thumbs up :)
<GirlyGirl> any ideas?
<oYdVeey> Errrr, nope, it's not that, I still have to press a button for at least 2 secs in order to make it appear on the screen.....
<oYdVeey> :(
<oYdVeey> Again, helpp
<usr13> dean: Do you use a wireless connection?
<dean> usr13, I am using wireless as we speak
<Milossh> hello, how can I add a python script as a ubuntu terminal command?
<sattu94> Hi, i just added the gnome3 ppa from launchpad.
<sattu94> and installed gnome3-session package. on my ubuntu 11.04 install.
<sattu94> For some reason when i select gnome 3 from the GDM selection menu, it just loops back to the gdm login screen.
<user82> how can i search with a or in nautilus? (i want to find .jpg and .cr2 files in one search)
<jrib> Milossh: put it in your ~/bin
<Milossh> jusr ~/bin ?
<D_Russ> anyone know where i can get some fancy fonts that will work in 11.04 and how to install them for inkscape?
<dean> usr13, I am gonna reboot and see what happens brb
<Milossh> jrib, you mean /bin ?
<jrib> Milossh: no
<Milossh> I don't have /bin in home
<jrib> Milossh: create the "bin" directory in your home and login again
<user82> jrib a bin in home is automatically added? did not know that yet..thanks
<user82> (with added i mean the binaries in there are globally terminal commands)
<Milossh> jrib, thanks. do I need to add some kind of the header in python scripts?
<jrib> user82: it's in ubuntu's default ~/.profile (checks if ~/bin exists and adds it to path if it does)
<oYdVeey> Okkayyyyyyy, again thanks MonkeyDust, I was dumb enough couldn't figure it out, it was right there in front of meh -.-"
<user82> aah ok..thats what i wanted to know that it is added to the path!
<jrib> Milossh: your python scripts should be executable and have a proper shebang line yes (e.g. #!/usr/bin/env python)
<oYdVeey> Anyway, good luck others who are seeking helps :D
<oYdVeey> I'm outta here
<user82> (i usually put mine via sudo to /usr/bin)
<intellectus> <D_Russ>  apt-cache search ttf
<intellectus> repos have true type fonts
<intellectus> any ttf fonts from anywhere should work
<dean> usr13, No good. I have typed in terminal nm-applet and it displays an instance of nm-applet is already running and then I typed in network-manager and it displayed command not found
<jrib> user82: yeah that's good if you want it to be available to all users though I'd suggest /usr/local/bin/ instead so that the package manager doesn't interfere and for an organizational bonus
<aboudreault> Hi, does anyone installed successfully gnome-shell (gnome3) on ubuntu natty?
<aboudreault> tried to used the gnome3-team ppa... but it fails... *Unable to load session ....*
<zykotick9> !gnome3 | aboudreault
<ubottu> aboudreault: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<aboudreault> and it broke my ubuntu session too
<aboudreault> zykotick9, thx
<codefriar> Help! I dont' think my crontab jobs are running! is there anything i need to do to enable crontabs for users in ubuntu?
<Milossh> jrib, it still doesn't recognize syntax
<dean> usr13, The thing is my laptop automatically connects so I have a wireless connection working but the icon is gone is there anyway of adding it to the panel?
<Milossh> complains about a simple toople. it works if I run it like `python script.py` though
<D_Russ> intellectus, after i find the fonts which directory to i install them in? in the truetype fonts folder there are several directories
<whelmingbytes> Hi, I have installed 11.10 B2 and am having trouble enabling desktop effects when logging in with Ubuntu Classic. Any help?
<Fanfare> Q: whats the differeenze of tty1 and tty2-6? pam_fprint works for tty2-6 but not on tty1! "Could not locate any suitable fingerprints matched with available hardware"?
<Milossh> *tuple
<intellectus> D_Russ:  /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<iceroot> whelmingbytes: #ubuntu+1
<whelmingbytes> iceroot: thanks
<phlak_user> whelmingbytes: go to #ubuntu+1
<D_Russ> intellectus, there ae several folders there. So i dont need to put it into any one of those folders just drop it in that directory and thats a wrap?
<intellectus> <D_Russ>  /usr/share/fonts/<your folder>
<Guest25090> anyone here?
<intellectus> D_Russ:..oops... /usr/share/fonts/truetype/<your folder>
<macs> Hello, i've installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop but my wifi card isnt working i'm using a Dell Inspiron 1545
<hellofoo> dudes
<hellofoo> i am on jaunty
<hellofoo> cant install most of the softwares?
<hellofoo> it fails to fetch the software form download link
<hellofoo> from
<qin> !eol | hellofoo
<ubottu> hellofoo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zamba> how i remove the animation when switching workspaces in ubuntu?
<D_Russ> intellectus, so i am creating a folder for the fonts in the truetype folder? there is no folder there with my user name on it, there is a ubuntu-font-family folder, and some others
<Milossh> hello, how can I add a python script as a ubuntu terminal command? I added it to bin, but it doesn't really see it as python
<qin> Milossh: Do you have shebang?
<Milossh> yes
<Milossh> I fixed it
<Milossh> don't know how though, but I did
<Milossh> thanks
<FloodBot1> Milossh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dean> usr13, I done it finally lol
<qin> macs: Is your card listed in: jockey-gtk ?
<macs> qin not that i know of
<binarymutant> I have some really bad X artifacts all over my screen. I've restarted X a few times and they will not go away. Any suggestions?
<jamil> thhey there
<jamil> hey there
<jamil> any one to help me out
<jamil> i have DELL D610
<dr_willis> you dont need to hit enter every 3 words...
<k4l-3l> a few days ago, i was leastned about the change place of storage of the linux kernel to gihub. anybody know where i download the most recent version of kernel
<k4l-3l> ?
<jamil> my laptop audio out not working
<sattu94> Hi, i just added the gnome3 ppa from launchpad.
<sattu94> and installed gnome3-session package. on my ubuntu 11.04 install.
<jamil> its working in windows but not in ubuntu
<sattu94> For some reason when i select gnome 3 from the GDM selection menu, it just loops back to the gdm login screen.
<dr_willis> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<qin> macs: Please paste output of following in paste.ubuntu.com: iwconfig; lspci; jockey-text --list;
<k4l-3l> yes, i know and use git
<RTFMnow> binarymutant: try disabling desktop effects
<macs> qin ok 1 second
<qin> sattu94: What does: lsb_release -a
<jamil> hey there
<jamil> my laptop audio out not working
<jamil> its working in windows but not in ubuntu
<k4l-3l> but i don't know where are the linux kernel sources to download.
<binarymutant> RTFMnow: I'm not using any composite (like compiz) :/
<qin> binarymutant: Unity?
<sattu94> No LSB modules are available.
<Polah> jamil: Repeating your question 30 seconds later won't get it answered any quicker. If somebody can suggest a way to help you, they will.
<binarymutant> qin: no unity either
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<sattu94> qin: followed with some info abt the system.
<RTFMnow> ftp://ftp.is.co.za/mirror/kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/
<dr_willis> jamil:  check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact make of laptop also.
<Olotila> I'm on server, how do I mount CD?
<qin> sattu94: So: uname -a
<auronandace> !gnome3 | sattu94
<ubottu> sattu94: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<dr_willis> Olotila:  mount command. same as you would any otehr filesystem
<RTFMnow> if kernel.org is down, use mirrors or your distro's site
<qin> sattu94: "some info"?
<touson> hi, can anyone help?  I have a problem with my xorg.conf file
<sattu94> auronandace: i dont care about unity, i use xmonad, just want to try out gnome3..
<eraejorma> is there a way for me to copy the Xubuntu installation packages from one laptop to another?
<eraejorma> The another laptop has it installed.
<Polah> !clone | eraejorma
<ubottu> eraejorma: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sattu94> qin: what exactly do you want from uname -a ?
<RTFMnow> binarymutant: you may try using framebuffer X11, should have no problems, otherwise edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Olotila> dr_willis, says cant find cd in /etc/fstab or /etc mtab
<auronandace> sattu94: i'm sure you care about "other parts of your system"
<k4l-3l> ubottu, thank you, i will compile, because after my last upgrade my custon kernel has gone.
<ubottu> k4l-3l: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RTFMnow> try to disable anything that may cause problems with you adaptor
<Polah> olotila: mount -t <filesystem> -o <options> /dev/devicename /mount/point
<dr_willis> eraejorma:  you can copy over the /var/cache/apt/ dir also.  I set up an apt-cacher-ng server on my lan to cache the packages for all the network.
<jamil> well i think its with some updates i have installed ...cuz it was perfect before
<qin> sattu94: Well, lets put it this way: gnome3 is not supported below 11.10, and 11.10issupported in #ubuntu+1
<eraejorma> dr_willis, Copy what to where?
<touson> anyone?  I could really use some help
<raven> 11.04 VPN - config not possible?
<Olotila> Polah, I dont have the skill to fill those blanks :)
<Polah> eraejorma, somewhere you won't format from
<dr_willis> copy /var/cache/apt to the other pc... same location
<Olotila> how do I get to a different partition on hd?
<Olotila> i got some files there
<dr_willis> !mount | Olotila
<ubottu> Olotila: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Olotila> cd or a different partition
<dr_willis> Olotila:  sudo mkdir /media/stuff
<Willis420> if i use chronium more than firefox, will it hurt to uninstall firefox?
<macs> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/701711/
<dr_willis> Olotila:  sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/stuff
<MonkeyDust> Willis420: it's what i did, so no
<Willis420> ok thanks MonkeyDust, sorry for the noobness, lol
<eraejorma> dr_willis, It say i dont have permissions to copy. (used nautilus under sudo, when copying(
<MonkeyDust> we were all n00bs, once
<Olotila> dr_willis thanks!
<zarlino> hi all, does anybody know if/when 64bit will be the "default"?
<touson> Can anyone help me?  I have installed ubuntu 10.04 onto an old MAC G4, but I can't get the graphics drivers working properly, it only allows me to choose a maximum of 800x600 res
<dr_willis> eraejorma:  its best to not use nautilus as root.. easy to really mess things up.
<dr_willis> zarlino:  i imagine not for a very long time.
<eraejorma> Seemed the fastest way.
<Fanfare> Q: whats the differeenze of tty1 and tty2-6? pam_fprint works for tty2-6 but not on tty1! "Could not locate any suitable fingerprints matched with available hardware"?
<qin> macs: What does say: rfkill list
<zarlino> dr_willis: because of flash and other closed software?
<dr_willis> thats one good reason zarlino
<MonkeyDust> touson: maybe this link helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<raven> 11.04 VPN - config not possible?
<met2443> when i do nmap scan on localhost i find port 800 pipelining. should i be worried?
<DXBLouie> guys i've had one of my Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS machines compromised today through PHP My Admin..  i'm running the latest packages.. and i caught the attack before much damage was done, but it got me thinking, does www-data need to have /bin/sh as its shell?! are there any drawbacks to setting it to /bin/false?
<WollyJumper> Anybody have any theories why my internet gets very slow very quickly? - i.e after re-booting the first webpage i visit  loads slow but each new site  or page load is slower than the last it's unusable after a few minutes. problem is from Lucid onwards earlier versions were fine.
<eraejorma> dr_willis, So after i've copied it over, .. then what? How do i get the Xubuntu on for the another machine?
<dr_willis> eraejorma:  via the package mnager
<MonkeyDust> WollyJumper: type ps -e|grep kworker and see if it finds something => kworker is a known bug
<eraejorma> dr_willis, seems to be working, thanks
<eraejorma> Atleast the install seems to work
<touson> MonkeyDust: thanks i'll take a look
<macs> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/701720/
<Syco54645_work> needing some grub2 help. i currently have my server installed to a flash drive. i have a ssd that just came in today so i will be moving it to that via dd. what do i need to change in grub2 to get it to still boot?
<qin> macs: uhm, broadcom... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<macs> Thanks
<scratchingmyhead> Just wondering why the software centre shows all this installed software but a menu search doesn't find it on the computer??
<Pici> scratchingmyhead: What sort of software?
<scratchingmyhead> I dont know,,, just trying to randomly remove a lot of software that I dont use to lighten up the sys. and I see some cool stuff I would like to check out already installed but not able to see it.
<scratchingmyhead> Or find it on the sys
<Pici> scratchingmyhead: Are you sure that the packages you installed actually provide graphical interfaces? Perhaps they are all cli tools.
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  you can do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and tell it to install to the other hd. is one way. theres a dozen ways to get grub to install to the other hd.
<Syco54645_work> dr_willis: it would install using dd though wouldnt it?
<scratchingmyhead> Pici for example QTNX
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  i wouldent use dd to install grub  from one hd to another...
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  unless you were imageing the flash to the sdd.
<Syco54645_work> dr_willis: i will be imaging the entire system
<Syco54645_work> since it is all set up now
<scratchingmyhead> Pici I see,,, so what good is it if you don't even know it is there?
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  then dd would grab grub and everything else.
<Pici> scratchingmyhead: It doesn't look like that installs a menu entry for whatever reason.
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  ive done it that way befor. Installed to a 4gb flash. dd'd it to a 100gb hd.. had to then resize the fs with gparted
<Syco54645_work> dr_willis: but grub would need to be fixed so that it actually boots right?
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  i did not have to fix anything. other then the fs
<scratchingmyhead> Pici there are quite a few???   thats why I'm hahaha scratchinmyhead
<scratchingmyhead> thx
<Syco54645_work> dr_willis: ah, good to know. hopefully it will just work then
<dr_willis> Syco54645_work:  i was suprised at how well it worked for my test machine. :)
<Pici> scratchingmyhead: You can do dpkg -L packagname | grep bin  to find the executable(s) for the packages you install if you can't find them otherwise.
<Syco54645_work> well then, i guess i dont have much to do tonight other than a dd
<Syco54645_work> dr_willis: thanks for the info
<GTRsdk> how do I make a theme in Lucid?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: same as any other gnome 2 based distribution
<ikonia> gnome-look has some good information on it
<ikonia> as does gnome.org
<boxybrown> Hi there
<bhavesh_> Whenever I login into ubuntu, Unity gets selected as default.. even though I shut down my computer while in GNOME 3
<GTRsdk> ikonia, do you know of a specific page on theming Ubuntu 10.04?
<boxybrown> we are currently using NIS for network authentication of users, and would like to update this to something more modern.  Any suggestions for what we should be using?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: the version doesn't matter, its' the same for any gnome 2 based distribution
<ikonia> GTRsdk: there doesn't need to be a specific 10.04 page, as it's the same for any gnome 2 based distro
<GTRsdk> oh so it would work on 9.10, 10.04, 10.10, and 11.04?
<ikonia> not 11.04 as that is unity driven
<dr_willis> and once you get into gnome-3 themeing is.. well.. a work in progress. :)
<ikonia> agreed
<GTRsdk> okay
<dr_willis> Given the move to gnome-3  thats going on. I dont see much point in learning to theme gnome2 unless you just want to learn some stuff. :)
<ikonia> agreed it will be a dying platform
<GTRsdk> I just want to change the window borders and menu backgrounds
<ikonia> GTRsdk: there are tons already on gnome-look,
<Cyanure> what is wrong with this command ? $ find /home/cyanure/shared_serial -maxdepth 2 -iname *simp* -a ( -iname *.avi -o -iname *.mkv -o -iname *.flv )
<ikonia> have you had a look on there GTRsdk ?
<ikonia> Cyanure: I don't believe you can do iname multiple times
<ikonia> Cyanure: (I don't know that for a fact though)
<GTRsdk> ikonia, yeah, but the window borders I want are transparent. Does GNOME 2 work with transparent window borders?
<Arkaitz> -inames must be together
<Cyanure> ikonia, it works when I use only the text between parenthesis
<Arkaitz> i mean , .flv, ...
<bastidrazor> GTRsdk: System > Preferences > Appearances > Theme > Customize.. is that what you're looking for?
<ikonia> GTRsdk: with compositing I believe so.
<ikonia> Cyanure: because you are using a wildcard
<ikonia> Cyanure: you need to quote the wildcard with find
<ikonia> the gnu find has tried to stop this, but it must still remain with -iname
<GTRsdk> bastidrazor, I found that, but I want to draw my own transparent window border
<Cyanure> okonia what is a wildcard?
<ikonia> *.avi
<ikonia> * is the wildcard
<Arkaitz> is it?
<Cyanure> ikonia, must put \*?
<Error404NotFound> is there any directory like /etc/cron.d where user specific crons can be placed? I already have a file that listed the crons to be run.
<ikonia> Cyanure: no, '*.avi' for example
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: cron.d is the global control, individual crontabs are in /var/spool/cron
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: edit with crontab -e
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: say i have file1.crons and file2.crons under a user abc, i want to keep both separate(as scripts update those files on regular basis), both follow the cron syntax. I can only create one file per user, what would be an alternate?
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: I would suggest looking at an include in your users crontab
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: any hints, what keywords should i put on google? 'include user crontab' ?
<WoollyJumper> DustMonkey: There was no process called kworker
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: the format is normally something like inclued /home/user/cron1.crontab
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: I'm not sure if you can do this in user crontabs, but I believe so, so give it a try
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: check the cron docs to see if you can include
<Error404NotFound> ikonia: include /path/to/cron.file, where exactly? cron config?
<ikonia> Error404NotFound: in the individual users crontab, I don't know if you can do that, it's worth checking
<D_Russ> how do i move 9k .ttf files from one directory to another directory that requires su privlages?
<D_Russ> sudo mv /home/don/Downloads/*.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ubuntu-font-family is not working
<ikonia> D_Russ: define not working
<D_Russ> the files dont move
<Cyanure> ikonia, I have th same error with find /home/cyanure/shared_serial -maxdepth 2 -iname '*simp*' -a ( -iname '*.avi' -o -iname '*.mkv' -o -iname '*.flv' )
<ikonia> any error ?
<D_Russ> no
<ikonia> Cyanure: remove the -iname to 1 -iname and work forward from there
<ikonia> D_Russ: 9k of files is probably too big a file list,
<ikonia> D_Russ: do a loop, it will only take a fraction longer
<ikonia> D_Russ: this used to be a common issue with "rm"
<D_Russ> how do i do a loop?
<ikonia> do a for look
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> for loop
<D_Russ> huh
<D_Russ> is that a command?
<Cyanure> ikonia, Didn't get what you just said.
<ikonia> Cyanure: you do -iname multiple times, do it once and see if it works, then add a second and see if it filas
<ikonia> Cyanure: as I said, I don't believe you can do multiple -inames
<D_Russ> is there a way to login as SU and just drag and drop the files?
<ikonia> D_Russ: gksudo nautilus
<D_Russ> thats the command?
<ikonia> D_Russ: yes
<D_Russ> thank you
<ikonia> D_Russ: that will give you a root enabled file manager
<D_Russ> sweet
<D_Russ> should make life easier
<Eziori> hey guys, so i have ben getting this problem when trying to install 11.04 that when the desktop loads it stops at a certain point, and all i'm left with is the taskbar at the top and the background picture. any ideas on how to fix?
<Cyanure> ikonia, ftr If I use \( instead of ( it works : find /home/cyanure/shared_serial -maxdepth 2 -iname '*simp*' -a \( -iname '*.avi' -o -iname '*.mkv' -o -iname '*.flv' \)
<intellectus> <D_Russ> you can put fonts in ~/.fonts apparently,  then run sudo fc-cache -f -v
<ikonia> Cyanure: I didn't expect that to work at all
<Cyanure> ikonia, yeah but it's better when it works anyway :)
<ikonia> Cyanure: nice job
<macs> qin the tut isnt working as i dont have internet access on my laptop currently
<AdvoWork> whats the latest ubuntu server with lts?
<D_Russ> cant find the .fonts folder
<Stanley00> !lst| AdvoWork
<D_Russ> intellectus, i cant find that folder its not in my home directory, even when i hit view hidden files
<Stanley00> AdvoWork: it's 10.04
<intellectus> D_Russ, you make a folder called .fonts
<D_Russ> ohh i see
<Stanley00> !LTS | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<D_Russ> then run that command?
<D_Russ> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<intellectus> D_Russ, yes that updates the font cache
<D_Russ> cool
<D_Russ> might be overkill to have over 9k different fonts, lol
<andyvy> anyone running 11.10 beta 2 who didn't like Unity in 11.04? Is it possible to configure and modify that left panel yet? Is Unity more polished now?
<Pici> andyvy : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<dr_willis> andyvy:  unity by design dosent have any plans to do much more then basic tweaking of the left side panel.
<AdvoWork> Stanley00, thanks! and the lucid lynx 10.04 is that both desktop and server?
<andyvy> dr_willis: what if I don't use a touchscreen and really have no need for a menu to take up half a screen, will they let us change size / opaccity eventually?
<Stanley00> AdvoWork: yes.
<Trashi> hi guys. i installed kubuntu and im missing the grid desktop. For some reason the grouping desktop layout is not included in the ubuntu repository. how can i enable it?
<usr13> AdvoWork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<dr_willis> andyvy:  compiz lets you resize the icons i set mine to be like size 16
<dr_willis> andyvy:  and the compiz plugin also lets you set opacity now.
<AdvoWork> anyone here use xen? and have installed ubuntu with it?
<andyvy> oh really? where is that option at?
<dr_willis> andyvy:  unity plugin in ccsm
<andyvy> kk thx dr_willis
<dr_willis> Time to check out some Unity tweaking guides. :) and the list of indicator-applets at askubuntu.com
<tonysan_> Can I change the bindkey in screen to some specific sequence of keystrokes?
<dr_willis> tonysan_:  you mean the ctrl-a key combo?
<tonysan_> dr_willis: I am using an android device which lacks of Ctrl, Alt, so I need to change the bindkeys
<tonysan_> better without the Ctrl-A...
<dr_willis> tonysan_:  that irssiconnectbot program for android has those keys in its special menus
<dr_willis> it actually supports just swipeing left/right i think to get to differnt screen windows..  (not really used it a lot)
<tonysan_> dr_willis: really, I'll play with it
<dr_willis> I have seen android keybord alternatives that have alt-#'s and so forth also. :)
<The_BROS> How can I use tomboy hotkeys? There is a problem.
<ardithoxha> hey!
<ardithoxha> anyone know to how to install ALSA?
<GTRsdk> ikonia, the solid color (with transparency) is what I set the panel to use
<cvam> I tried software-center.it says "segmentation fault". I've removed thunderbird from synaptic . But it's not complete. Details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/701647/ . after a reboot i can launch  software-center. no segmentation fault. How to complete the thunderbird removing process now ?
<ardithoxha> anyone know to how to install ALSA?
<dr_willis> ardithoxha:  alsa is installed by default..
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ardithoxha> no
<ardithoxha> I type alsamixer and command not found
<dr_willis> !find alsamixer
<Gnea> ardithoxha: use apt-get
<ubottu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<GTRsdk> ardithoxha, apt-cache search alsamixer
<dr_willis> there ya go. install those packages as needed. :)
<req^> In #winehq, the topic says that an install to 1.2.3 is recommended. I have 1.2.2 but aptitude says wine is the newest version. apt-cache search shows a wine 1.3 package. Would it be a good idea to install wine1.3? Why are they separate?
<ardithoxha> what to write in terminal?
<henningvis> where can i downlload the correct new kernel 3 for 11.10...man i am stuggling???tackpled too much for a newby!!
<ardithoxha> give me all code
<dr_willis> req^:  the repos are not always up to date. theres wine ppa's for newer versions
<ardithoxha> can anyone come to my pc with teamviewer?
<A_J> ardithoxha: what seems to be the problem
<Gnea> !apt | ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr_willis> ardithoxha:  the package name is alsamixergui
<ardithoxha> I cannot hear anything :( I tried anything
<ardithoxha> pulse, alsa anything
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install packagename
<A_J> oh wait nvm, i thought you needed help with teamviewer
<dr_willis> ardithoxha:  then why dident you state that earlier. :)
<req^> dr_willis: might it cause problems if I install the latest version off-repo? I have no experience doing that.
<Gnea> ardithoxha: try plugging the headphones into the right hole?
<dr_willis> req^:  i use the winehq ppa's normally
<ardithoxha> they are in right hole
<ardithoxha> can anyone come to my pc with teamviewer?
<dr_willis> ardithoxha:  speakers work but not heaphones?
<req^> dr_willis: have you had any compatability issues or other problems using it?
<Gnea> ardithoxha: I don't use teamviewer
<ardithoxha> I just have speakers :(
<cvam> I cant launch software-center.it says "segmentation fault".  Then I've removed thunderbird from synaptic  package manager . But an error has encountered. Details are http://paste.ubuntu.com/701647/ . after a reboot i can launch  software-center. no segmentation fault. How to complete the thunderbird removing process now ?
<BarkingFish> is your onboard sound enabled in your BIOS settings, ardithoxha?
<dr_willis> req^:  wine is one big 'work in progress'  theres always potentials for problems
<req^> dr_willis: understood :)
<dr_willis> bbl.
<BarkingFish> Normally, unless you have something disabled somewhere, ubuntu's sound pretty much works out of the box.  The first things I'd check would be if you have mains powered speakers, check they're switched on, ardithoxha
<tonysan_> dr_willis: found a shortcut key inside connectbot, thanks
<BarkingFish> you'd be surprised how many people think they're powered by the PC
<genClone> hi
<genClone> one question
<genClone> would be stable and clean to upgrade to the final version of ubuntu 11.10 if I install the current version right now?
<genClone> and easy...
<genClone> without mess dependencies and so on
<ardithoxha> hey
<genClone> or better just to wait some days?
<ardithoxha> at gnome-alsamixer
<ardithoxha> nothing
<ardithoxha> its
<ardithoxha> there no bars :(
<FloodBot1> ardithoxha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gkahla> anyone running jhbuild out there? trying to get GNOME 3.2 working, and there's an error I'm not getting beyond.
<bastidrazor> genClone: wait for the release date. everything before that is considered beta and unstable
<ardithoxha> cmon
<sileni> hello
<BarkingFish> I suggest you check your BIOS settings then, if ubuntu isn't finding a sound card, the chances are if it's one built into your motherboard, it's probably disabled in the bios, ardithoxha
<ardithoxha> people, at alsa gnome mixer no bars showing :(
<BarkingFish> we saw you the first time, ardithoxha - and we're trying to help you. Please be patient with us :)
<sileni> I'm trying to timestamp the ping command with the -T option.. but the ping just sits there without sending packets
<genClone> bastidrazor: yep, but I need to format and install now a new system, would you recommend to install the 11.04 instead of 11.10?
<sileni> but when i try to ping without that option, the ping works just fine
<sileni> am i missing something on what the option really does?
<ardithoxha> yea but where to check that BarkingFish
<bastidrazor> genClone: i have no opinion on it. its your call.
<BarkingFish> you need to reboot your machine, and when you start, before ubuntu loads, you will need to press whichever key your PC says for System Setup, it's usually Escape, F1 or F2
<sileni> any ping experts in here ? haha
<bastidrazor> genClone: this close to release date most issues should be taken care of.
<ardithoxha> omg, I know how to go in bios but how to go to that sound check or whatever was?
<genClone> I suppose the actual version is very close to the final one.... and in case it isnt, the upgrade in a few days would involve only a few packets, isnt it?
<BarkingFish> You just have to look for the right part of the BIOS where you enable and disable hardware, ardithoxha
<BarkingFish> I can't tell you where that is, all BIOS's are different
<BarkingFish> if you find your onboard sound disabled, enable it.
<ardithoxha> oh I got It, do I have to check my Sound Card on BIOS
<bastidrazor> genClone: you may want to get better advice in #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<ardithoxha> or something with sound
<BarkingFish> Yes
<ardithoxha> barkingfish
<BarkingFish> You have to check that the sound card is enabled in the BIOS
<ardithoxha> do you have any contact
<genClone> bastidrazor: thanks :)
<BarkingFish> Do I have any contact with what, ardithoxha? :)
<ardithoxha> msn,facebook?!
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, I do, but I'm sorry, I only give tech advice in here, not by external support.  I do provide that service, but it's chargable
<BarkingFish> Here, you get it for free. Be happy :)
<ardithoxha> are you here every day?
<BarkingFish> yes
<bastidrazor> genClone: you're welcome.
<sileni> BarkingFish: that was funny
<BarkingFish> sileni, Funny maybe, but true.  I do in home PC service, but I charge for it.  Usually about £20 an hour
<BarkingFish> Here, you get the help for nothing.
<sileni> BarkingFish: no ardithoxha is funny
<ardithoxha> barkingfish
<BarkingFish> yes, ardithoxha?
<ardithoxha> I remined now, I think my sound card and anything with sound in bios are correct and right but its with alsa I think!
<xdr4kex> hi, i'm just trying to make windows recovery cd copy onto a partition and make it bootable, does anyone know how to do this?
<Aspekt> ky)
<bastidrazor> xdr4kex: ask in ##windows
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, I have to pass you on to the rest of the channel then, if your sound card is enabled, then it's a problem somewhere in your install. I wonder why it doesn't find your card.
<xdr4kex> im trying to do this in ubuntu
<xdr4kex> thats why im asking in ubuntu xD
<ardithoxha> yea, problem its somewhere in install! I think at alsa :S
<BarkingFish> could you just open a terminal for me, ardithoxha - and type  lspci | grep sound
<ardithoxha> yea
<Aspekt> hello
<BarkingFish> i just want to see if your PC is finding your sound card, and simply not using it.
<ardithoxha> omg, doesnt make anything :(
<ardithoxha> :|
<BarkingFish> ok, try the same command and replace sound with audio please
<ardithoxha> nope :|
<xdr4kex> anyone know how to copy a cd onto a partition and make it bootable?
<BarkingFish> one more thing then, ardithoxha - do you know if your sound card is one that is plugged into a slot on your motherboard, or if it's built in to the board please?
<dr_willis> xdr4kex:  depending on whats on the cd. You can use grub2 to boot ISO files.
<ardithoxha> dont know :(
<dr_willis> xdr4kex:  that maybe the easiest way.
<ardithoxha> maybe on the board
<xdr4kex> @Dr_willis really? that would be amazing i'll google it now
<ardithoxha> barkingfish do you have teamviewer , if you dont install it and come to my pc
<dr_willis> xdr4kex:  a cool feature of grub2.
<ardithoxha> please
<dr_willis> night all
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, there is an easy way to find out.  Look at the back of your PC where the sockets are - do your sound sockets appear with all the other sockets for mouse, keyboard and so on, or do they appear further down the back of the machine in a rectangle shaped slot?
<ardithoxha> wait a minute barkingfish
<BarkingFish> Unfortunately I can't do remote assistance, I'm on wifi with an unstable connection, and I can just about manage to run xchat without killing my wifi :)
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't do remote assistance over a Public Wifi network anyway.
<gigenieks> hello, I need help - how can I empty trash? It has kinda "locked" files from my USB flash which I deleted a few days ago, and now I can't anything to copy to that usb it gives me error about no free space. What should I do?
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, unmount the usb flash, and run fsck on it to check the drive for errors
<BarkingFish> sounds like something's gone wrong during the delete and it's corrupted the stick
<lgstudio> freebox
<amithkk> hi @rolandixor?
<BarkingFish> lgstudio, Hi. Is there something we can help you with?
<gigenieks> How can I unmount it and run that "fsck"? Can u give step-by-step solution what should I type in terminal?
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, do you know what drive letter the flash drive is assigned to?
<BarkingFish> If so, you just type sudo umount /dev/<whatever the drive is>  to unmount it
<rolandixor> hi amithkk
<gigenieks> I just pressed right mouse on it > eject volume
<gigenieks> It seems unmounted.
<BarkingFish> then, gigenieks - you would type fsck.vfat /dev/<whatever the drive is>
<gigenieks> I don't know which drive it is under dev folder
<gigenieks> there is many files
<Arrnas> my wireless card stops working every time i reboot, theres an error in syslog that says : "/sys/devices/virtual/net/vmnet1: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring..." and i can't find a linux driver for my wireless card, any ideas?
<BarkingFish> hm.  Unplug the drive, gigenieks - then plug it back in.  When you do this, type dmesg | tail  and it should show you a new usb device, and it should tell you the drive assignment
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: sec will do that
<BarkingFish> it'll probably look something like this in your dmesg, gigenieks
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, [    3.670838] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<synackfin> how do I downgrade eclipse?
<hmartins> hi
<hmartins> I had a problem, i have my wired connected to the ethernet but, the connection are not reconized
<hmartins> does anyone helps me?
<ardithoxha> barkingfish
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: my output is here ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701785/
<osse> There's a command line utility that mounts file systems the way they would have been mounted if it was done through Nautilus. What is the name of that?
<g0bl1n> hi, are Ubuntu 9.04 repos still available ? Is it possible to install applications on those distros ?
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, I'll be with you in a moment :)
<ardithoxha> ok
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, if you look, the disk is assigned to /dev/sdb
<BarkingFish> so you now need to unmount it again, then run fsck.vfat /dev/sdb
<zeref> gonl1n, yes
<auronandace> !eol | g0bl1n
<ubottu> g0bl1n: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<zeref> but not supported anumore
<BarkingFish> ok, ardithoxha - where were we? You were looking to see how your sound card was attached, right?
<BarkingFish> Did you figure it out?
<dan-mytt> hi there i have a problem with my keyboard on my laptop
<ardithoxha> yea
<ardithoxha> see
<BarkingFish> !details dan-mytt
<ardithoxha> I hit at terminal lspci and see what shows
<dan-mytt> the keyboard works in the bios fine, but does not on grub or login screen
<ardithoxha> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 Host Bridge 00:00.5 PIC: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 I/O 
<w30> I'm trying to run Unity and Ubuntu Classic /with Compiz. Whenever I switch from classic to unity then back to classic with compiz, Unity wrecks my ccsm config for the classic config. Ay way to prevent this?
<Arran> Hi. I made an error: I put a second HD into the fstab, but wrongly, now the computer (Mint) won't start. I wnated to uncomment the new line in the fstab via sudo nano /etc/fstab. However the file is only readable. Can you help?
<ardithoxha> I think not full
<gigenieks> BarkingFish here is my output from terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701790/
<BarkingFish> That's a very long list, ardithoxha - next time, you can paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<dan-mytt> the problem occur all by it's self
<ardithoxha> ok
<ardithoxha> wait
<dan-mytt> any ideas barking fish
<BarkingFish> It doesn't look like your card is there,  did you see the back of the machine, ardithoxha - where are your sound sockets?
<ardithoxha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701795/
<BarkingFish> dan-mytt, I'm pretty busy at the moment, maybe someone else could assist you :)
<BarkingFish> I'll be free soon.
<Layke> Is there anything like dreamweaver for Linux? I'm just looking to quickly knock up some tables for an ebay auction bulk lot.
<g0bl1n> so zeref if one does an apt-get install... on 9.04, it will install ok, right ?
<DesertFoxNight> How do I reset the network settings for Ubuntu Server? I have tried to configured the network settings of the server, but with no avail.
<zeref> gobl1n, yes
<cutiyar> i have created DSL connection and worked great , but after restarting now when i connect to the DSL it ask me DSL authentication but the box shows nothing . u can see the box here http://postimage.org/image/1h49cjryc/
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, - I'm afraid I'm going to have to pass you on...  I don't know anything about your sound card or its drivers, I think they're proprietary...
<jkeats> i'm having trouble adding swap to fstab
<jkeats> swapon is saying no such file or directory
<ardithoxha> what this means ?
<BarkingFish> anyone who can help ardithoxha - please check the paste they posted, sound card is listed here: 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<jkeats> /dev/sdg is a swap volume
<BarkingFish> ardithoxha, I don't think they're drivers that are ones we include with the basic setup for ubuntu.
<jkeats> /dev/sdg                                        swap            swap    defaults        0       0
<BarkingFish> I've got to go for a moment, those I'm helping, I'll be back in a few minutes
<w30> Arran, try saving the fstab to a home directory then sudo cat home/fstab > /etc/fstab
<ardithoxha> hey, yesterday
<jkeats> swapon: /dev/sdg: Invalid argument
<ardithoxha> my sound worked
<gigenieks> Barkingfish: i get some useful info i think here is output from terminal CHECK this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701796/ <----
<ardithoxha> but something work with ALSA
<bastidrazor> jkeats: you need a number following sdg.. for example sdg1
<auronandace> jkeats: you have a whole disk devoted to swap?
<BarkingFish> one moment all, i'll be back shortly -
<jkeats> yeah i do, a whole disk
<bastidrazor> Kjekken: it still has to have a partition number.
<jkeats> it's a slice off a cloud
<auronandace> jkeats: that is a collosal waste
<jkeats> oh get off it, i just carved off 16gb of disk for swap from the cloud
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: ok :)
<jkeats> the machine doesn't even "exist"
<jkeats> so by your test, the whole thing is a waste. all its disks are slices off disks that are slices off other disks
<jkeats> i'd just like to know why swapon doesn't like that argument in fstab
<bastidrazor> jkeats: /dev/sdg needs a partition number.
<jkeats> it doesn't.
<ardithoxha> can someone
<ardithoxha> help me with my sound card?
<ardithoxha> and sound problems?!
<w30> Arran, next time cp fstab fstab.orig then you can just cat fstab.orig > fstab. Lots easier than editing with vi or nano
<bastidrazor> jkeats: so you haven't formatted the disk as swap? if not it won't work.
<KM0201> !sound > ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> !wap > jkeats : read this, it'll explain a few things
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<bastidrazor> !swap | jkeats
<ubottu> jkeats: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jkeats> i have formatted all of /dev/sdg as swap. the entire disk.
<jkeats> in unix, everything is a file.
<jkeats> i could have a 3gb file on disk, and swapon that file, and it wouldn't have to have a "partition" for it to work.
<bastidrazor> jkeats: because a swap file is NOT a swap partition.
<jkeats> i know how swap works, thank you very much. i've been using unix for twenty years.
<saulotoledo> Hello! I'm with gnome 3.2. I cant disable my touchpad in my netbook, synclient TouchpadOff=0 command do not works, somebody know why?
<jkeats> i'm trying to figure out what the syntax error is.
<ardithoxha> ubottu
<ardithoxha> here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/701795/
<bastidrazor> jkeats: i already told you. you need a number following /sdg
<clvx> Anyone who can help?, Banshee has no sound and the progress bar moves really fast when I play a song. Also, no sound in youtube or watching videos on totem.
<Arran> <w30> Thanks a lot. Weill be back
<clvx> but, I have sound if I change sessions.
<bastidrazor> jkeats: sudo fdisk -l   whats the /dev/sdg listed as
<jkeats> Disk /dev/sdg: 2147 MB, 2147483648 bytes
<bastidrazor> jkeats: then the disk is not partitioned.
<jkeats> but it doesn't need to be partitioned to use swap. what does swap care about parititioning? it is just paging memory out to it.
<ardithoxha> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jkeats> any more than a file needs to be partitioned when swap writes to it. disks are files.
<ardithoxha> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cutiyar> i have created DSL connection and worked great , but after restarting now when i connect to the DSL it ask me DSL authentication but the box shows nothing . u can see the box here http://postimage.org/image/1h49cjryc/
<bastidrazor> jkeats: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F  ..read that. it clearly states you need to partition the drive as a swap partition.
<jkeats> that's hokey. you know, this worked on natty yesterday.
<jkeats> it's not working on lts, hence why i'm here.
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<DesertFoxNight> How do I reset the network settings for Ubuntu Server? I have tried to configured the network settings of the server, but with no avail.
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<grendal-prime> DesertFoxNight, get rid of network manager do it all in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<grendal-prime> if you are using the graphical interface get use to the idea that ...that will be a sucky way to run a server.
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<grendal-prime> speaking of crap and interfaces...this box im looking at has a ....gnome window effect that drives me nuts.  Everytime i get a dialog box, if i move my pointer off of it..it faids off.
<theadmin> grendal-prime: That doesn't sound normal
<grendal-prime> i cant see it and then when i move my moust back over it it reappears...what the hell is that and how do i disable it?
<grendal-prime> it is a multi screen display..
<grendal-prime> hmmm
<grendal-prime> some setting in compize i think
<sipior> jkeats: sorry, i missed something. what's the exact error that gets reported when you try "sudo swapon /dev/sdg"?
<jkeats> ok bastidrazor i did as you asked and partitioned it and it still complains
<jkeats> swapon: /dev/sdg2: Invalid argument
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<sipior> jkeats: get anything more if you supply the -v switch?
<jkeats> that's why i say swapon -a or swapon /dev/sdg2
<theadmin> sdG? How many hard drives do you have!?
<bastidrazor> jkeats: /dev/sdg2 none swap sw 0 0
<jkeats> nothing more useful
<jkeats> bastidrazor: still the same
<sipior> jkeats: this isn't a physical disk?
<jkeats> it's a physical disk as much as the machine knows it is
<jkeats> it's a machine in the amazon cloud
<sipior> jkeats: how is the volume mounted in the machine?
<jkeats> it's swap, it isn't mounted :p
<sipior> jkeats: you know what i mean.
<jkeats> well it's in /etc/fstab
<jkeats> but before i put it in /etc/fstab i just said swapon /dev/sdg
<jkeats> and then after all the complaining about it needing to be formatted, i said swapon /dev/sdg2
<gigenieks> OK, seems like BarkingFish will not be here soon, who can help me fix my issue with USB flash and trash being with files from usb which I cannot delete??
<sipior> jkeats: what network transport mechanism? "Swap over NFS may not work.", says the swapon man page.
<jkeats> you clearly don't understand AWS
<jkeats> the machine thinks it's physically connected.
<jkeats> that's what "sd" means in the volume name
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry, gigenieks - I was called away to the phone.
<sipior> jkeats: i don't. that's why i'm asking.
<jkeats> to the machine, these are scsi-attached disks.
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: my last and useful output from terminal --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701796/
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, you gave the wrong command.
<BarkingFish> you gave sudo fsck /dev/sdb - it should be sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb
<gigenieks> I did that command too
<gigenieks> sec will do that
<BarkingFish> your drive is partitioned, so if /dev/sdb doesn't work, try /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2 separately
<heikki_> matovako
<BarkingFish> !fi | heikki_
<ubottu> heikki_: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<gigenieks> lol terminal is not responding
<daavis> hey! i downloaded gnome shell. Now.. how to set it up so it's always on startup?
<gigenieks> cant close or type command
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, i don't know if this works in ubuntu, I know it does in kubuntu... Try Ctrl, Alt, Escape - usually that activates a kill window thing for your mouse
<BarkingFish> Ours turns the cursor to a skull & crossbones
<theadmin> BarkingFish: That's a KDE thing
<theadmin> BarkingFish: Well, not xkill itself, just the shortcut
<BarkingFish> theadmin, drat. Is there a gnome shortcut?
<theadmin> BarkingFish: None I know of
<BarkingFish> myxzptlk!
<theadmin> BarkingFish: Alt+f2, "xkill", Enter?
<BarkingFish> good point
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, try what theadmin just posted
<BarkingFish> you may be able to kill the hung terminal that way, and simply open a fresh one
<sileni> BarkingFish: hey
<sileni> BarkingFish: i would like your help
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701821/
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, that is plain weird.
<sileni> BarkingFish: what would be the best way to timestamp the replies from ping?
<BarkingFish> sileni, ping -t <location>
<sileni> BarkingFish: doesn't work
<sileni> BarkingFish: the -T is the option for timestamp but for some reaon when i do ping -T tsonly <location>
<sileni> BarkingFish: it doesn't ping
<sileni> BarkingFish: just sits there
<BarkingFish> sileni, are you behind a firewall preventing incoming icmp?
<sileni> BarkingFish: hmm shouldn't be, cause i can ping it normally with `ping <location>`
<sileni> BarkingFish: and i can get the replies if i do that
<gigenieks> Da** I need that USB to work properly so I can finishm my homework for tomorrow in university. Seems like this thing will use all my night...
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, one sec.
<gigenieks> Barkingfish: plz give ur suggestions in paste.ubuntu because I have to meet friend now and will be afk at least 1h - 1.5h
<BarkingFish> Guys, bit of an urgent hand needed for gigenieks - we've unmounted his usb stick at /dev/sdb, gone to run fsck.vfat over it, and it's not opening the disk, stating there is no such volume.
<fritsch> BarkingFish: what was the output of fdisk -l /dev/sdb ?
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, it's not possible to help you when you're not here, since we'd need to get you to try stuff out as it's done
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, before you go, can you just try what fritsch suggested please?
<DesertFoxNight> grendal-prime, how do I remove network manager using the terminal?
<BarkingFish> it will give us some ideas
<theadmin> DesertFoxNight: apt-get remove networkmanager or somesuch
<gigenieks> output: "Cannot open /dev/sdb"
<BarkingFish> fritsch, if it helps, I saw the dmesg output from when he attached the usb disk, it's definitely sdb
<fritsch> gigenieks: you look at the wrong device
<fritsch> BarkingFish: did you have ssh access?
<BarkingFish> fritsch, no
<DesertFoxNight> When I type that command, I get "Unable to locate package networkmanager"
<BarkingFish> he did the dmesg output after plugging the disk in, and this is what we saw fritsch - http://paste.ubuntu.com/701785/
<fritsch> DesertFoxNight: it is network-manager
<jkeats> ahem
<jkeats> ubuntu@ip-10-204-5-232:/home/alex$ sudo swapon /dev/xvds
<jkeats> ubuntu@ip-10-204-5-232:/home/alex$
<Okidor78> bonjour
<BarkingFish> fritsch, unless I've misinterpreted the dmesg, that shows sdb as being attached with 2 partitions, sdb1 and sdb2
<BarkingFish> !fr | Okidor78
<ubottu> Okidor78: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fritsch> BarkingFish: i think he unmounted the drive and plugged it off
<gigenieks> OK I will be back in an hour or 2, I hope we will figure it out.
<DesertFoxNight> Ok, now I get a message that reads: "Virtual packages like 'network-manager' can't be removed"
<gigenieks> :(
<one23> hey. does anyone know how i can issue commands throgh ssh that makes the host do something. like play a movie in vlc?
<DesertFoxNight> Alsom I'm runnin Ubuntu Server on VirtualBox.
<BarkingFish> fritsch - i told him only to unmount it, and then to run sudo fsck.vfat /dev/sdb to it
<BarkingFish> I gave him no instruction to unplug it, only to umount
<fritsch> BarkingFish: sdb is the raw device, this would not make sense
<fritsch> BarkingFish: if there are partitions on it
<fritsch> BarkingFish: we talk about gigenieks <- right?
<BarkingFish> yeah, I changed it to sdb1 and sdb2 after reading the dmesh a second time
<fritsch> gigenieks: please unplug your drive and replug it
<BarkingFish> *dmesg
<fritsch> gigenieks: paste the dmesg output to a pastebin
<BarkingFish> he can't now, he's to go out.  We will try again later :)
<fritsch> BarkingFish: oki
<Reallycool> I've noticed that recently Compiz has been having trouble understanding how long a millisecond is. It seems as if instead of "milliseconds" it's going by number of frames
<BarkingFish> gigenieks, we will speak again later, I have to leave also for a while.  I will come back in about 1.5 - 2.0 hours
<BarkingFish> See you all later
<The_BROS> How to change settings in thunderbird that reply massage would be on top of reply?
<tabakhase> The_BROS "click on settings"?
<The_BROS> tabakhase: and then?
<Plugh> The_BROS: If you right click a tool bar area you should have an option that says "Customize...".
<tabakhase> The_BROS shame on me... there is the "reply as inline or attachment", wired....
<The_BROS> Plugh: No. I mean that my answer would be on the top of the massage
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS: it's in Edit, Account settings, Comositing & addressing
<Plugh> A lot of people don't like top posting of replies
<ardithoxha> do anyone know to install ALSA?
<selene> hola
<selene> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<theadmin> !es | selene
<ubottu> selene: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<The_BROS> MonkeyDust: Oh. I C. Thanx a lot
<one23> how can i make X on my host computer do something from ssh? i want to tell my computer to play something in vlc from a remote computer. anyone?
<theadmin> one23: Try cvlc first
<theadmin> one23: If that doesn't work out for you, well, there is always ssh X forwarding, read up on that
<ActionParsnip> One23: connect with: ssh -X user@host
<BluesKaj> one23,  ssh-X user@remoteIP
<ActionParsnip> One23: any music you play will come out of the server in any app
<A_J> ActionParsnip: \o/ hai dude
<BluesKaj> one23, correction ssh -X
<ActionParsnip> A_j: yo yo yo
<ardithoxha> do anyone know to install ALSA?
<BluesKaj> yup ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> One23: do you use an android phone
<one23> theadmin: thanks for that. i want to play a video, so cvlc won't work for me. it displays ascii art, but will check out these other tips
<Plugh> ardithoxha: Are you trying to install it or are you asking for help configuring it?
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: look at the official sound troubleshooting procedure doc, it has a big command to do it
<one23> ActionParsnip: yes, that is the goal eventually. but right now i am just on another computer
<BluesKaj> one23, I've heard of ppl streaming from the remote to local with vlc, over ssh
<ActionParsnip> One23: dude install vlc remote on your phone and enable the http interface. You will need to edit you .hosts file to allow you networks subnet. You can then control it using your phone
<ActionParsnip> One23: works amazingly
<one23> wow. sounds cool. will check that ouy
<dan-mytt> can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<theadmin> dan-mytt: Do you have an option for "Legacy USB support" in BIOS? Try toggling that.
<one23> ActionParsnip: this is kind of what i wanted to program myself. haha
<AndChat|> Damn blackspots. This is actionParsnip
<fabrizio_> ciao
<lucidguy> Need advice purchasing new power supply.  AMD Atholon dual core system with 4GB ram, 5 sata hard drives, PCIe Video Nvidia, DVDburner....  Will a 500W system be enough.
<andyvy> 5 sata HDs?
<andyvy> which AMD?
<AndChat|> One23: http://maketecheasier.com/remote-control-vlc-with-android-phone/2010/08/06
<AndChat|> lucidguy: ask in ##hardware this is ubuntu su
<AndChat|> Support
<AndChat|> One23: if you ru
<AndChat|> One23: run:  sudo find / | grep vlc | grep host     you'll see the file to edit. By default the only allowed computer to access the web ui is localhost
<Plugh> lucidguy: There are lots of different nVidia cards out there. The specs for the one you want will state what the minimum specs are for the power supply. Check the specs on the SATA drives to make sure the power supply you are thinking of getting can supply the currents required for the 5 drives and video card.
<mattalexx> Is there a screenshot tool or active keyboard command that will allow me to select a rectangle?
<theadmin> mattalexx: Quite a few, I beleive the standard GNOME screenshooter does that
<mattalexx> theadmin, Is that tool being used in Ubuntu Natty?
<mattalexx> Because I can't seem to find the right keyboard shortcut.
<one23> AndChat|: thanks. i think i got this.
<AndChat|> mattalexx: install imagemagick   then in a terminal run:  sleep 10; import ~/output.jpg     the sleep 10 gives 10 seconds to arrange the screen
<theadmin> mattalexx: I have no idea, in GNOME it used to be called when you hit Printscreen
<AndChat|> mattalexx: its how i do it
<mattalexx> AndChat|, At what time can I define the area to crop to?
<mattalexx> ... other than using post-processing
<w30> lucidguy, depends on price and your wallet. You can always keep your power supply and put it in your next machine (swap). A larger one keeps obsolescence  away until form factor changes
<fabrizio_> 1
<AndChat|> Afaik, printscrn does the whole shebang, there may be shift or alt you can press to change how it acts but I've always used imagemagick
<AndChat|> mattalexx: the cursor will change and you can draw your rectangle
<glitchd> hey im having a problem when booting ubuntu 10.04
<lucidguy> The main reason why I'm replacing is because the system seems to randomly restart lately...  I'm guessing its powersupply.
<andyvy> glitchd: details?
<glitchd> there seems to be a longer than normal boot post and it takes around 2-5 mins to fully boot
<AndChat|> lucidguy: have you tested the ram?
<glitchd> andyvy, i should also add, that yesterday i somehow or another removed my graphics driver, so i had to go thru about a 3-4 hr process to figure out how to get it back, and that would include installing vesa drivers to use while i got the right vid driver
<BenB> I just got a new computer (AMD A8-3850 with GPU on CPU) and would like to continue to use 10.04 LTS. how do I use a new graphics driver (kernel, xorg, mesa) in 10.04?
<AndChat|> glitchd: when you get booted, run: dmesg | less      and look for big gaps in time on the left. Use cursors to scroll and q to exit
<fabrizio_> 2
<glitchd> AndChat|, ill run it right now since i just booted and ill reply the response, ill probably have to use pastebin tho
<AndChat|> Benb:could try the xorg edgers update ppa
<BenB> AndChat|: url?
<AndChat|> Benb: just websearch dude. My web is slow and you'll find it easily before my page loads
<AndChat|> Be
<glitchd> AndChat|, is there a way to get it to save it to a file? only because it wont let me scroll all the output
<deadpool> hey yesterday i updated my eclipse but it somehow messed it up , is there a way I can uninstall those updates from late last night?
<AndChat|> Benb: instead of relying purely on people to feed you Urls, you will be more autonomous and learn if you search using direction given
<AndChat|> Benb: it frees people up to help others
<oCean> AndChat|: don't just suggest to 'websearch' or 'google' in our channels
<grendal-prime> soory got sidtracked with reall world stuff... you know like outside   (where the pizzaman lives)
<AndChat|> Ocean: i have told him exactly what is needed. It will be easily found
<oCean> AndChat|: but it's not welcome here. Don't do it again please
<grendal-prime> anyway who wanted to know how to remove network-manager.
<Dovid> what does this error mean? root@vms2:/etc# /etc/init.d/sendmail start
<Dovid> .: 14: Can't open /etc/init.d/functions
<compdoc> is there a file /etc/init.d/functions ?
<hirantha> y
<grendal-prime> ocean
<jrib> Dovid: this is probably unrelated but you should use the « service » command instead of calling that script directly
<grendal-prime> sorry...
<grendal-prime> not ocean... AndChat|
<grendal-prime> http://lmgtfy.com/
<glitchd> is there anyway to export the output of dmesg | less to a txt file of anykind or a file in general?
<AndChat|> Ocean: fine but it will take a long time. If you give people some direction they can find out stuff better. If you just give links they will never learn, meaning more support is needed by volunteers
<oCean> grendal-prime: that too, lmgtfy is not welcome here
<theadmin> glitchd: dmesg | tail somefile
<grendal-prime> good altrenative..dang...
<oCean> AndChat|: let me explain it this way: don't do it again
<grendal-prime> Ok i understand
<theadmin> glitchd: Or, simply, "dmesg > somefile"
<theadmin> Err not tail... What was it?
<theadmin> tee, there
<Dovid> jrib: I get the same error: .: 14: Can't open /etc/init.d/functions
<AndChat|> Ocean: do you see my point though?
<theadmin> glitchd: dmesg | tee somefile
<jrib> Dovid: pastebin the script
<AndChat|> Ocean: i see your point
<ubuntu_> o co tu chodzi?
<oCean> AndChat|: No, and not about to discuss channel rules here. You can use #ubuntu-ops if you want to
<qin> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<glitchd> theadmin, thank you
<Dovid> jrib: http://pastebin.com/akfHxCvs
<Dovid> hrib: ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/functions: No such file or directory
<AndChat|> Ocean: its the whole teach a man to fish idea. I'll fetch the user a link
<oiyeu> hi
<sileni> hey guys
<oiyeu> anyone there ?
<sileni> is there anyway to just prepend the time to replies from ping
<ikonia> ?
<sileni> i want to get ping with timestamp but for some reason the pint -T <location> doesn't work
<sileni> ping*
<sileni> it transmits the packets but no reply is received... but ping <location> works fine
<jrib> Dovid: does /etc/init.d/functions exist?
<Dovid> jrib: See my last. no it does not
<jrib> Dovid: find out what should provide that :)  (use apt-file)
<ikonia> sileni: did you read any of the man page ?
<ikonia> sileni: the man page clearly explains how to use -T
<mattalexx> AndChat|, FYI, After some research, I installed ccsm, enabled the Screeshot feature in Compiz, and only then did the <Super>+drag work.
<mattalexx> AndChat|, I do appreciate the help.
<AndChat|> BenB: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<BenB> AndChat|: thanks, but I already got it when I said "yes, thanks"
<misse_> Hi, I've got a 10.04.3 LTS server which hags after "running script init-bottom: done". I've booted it with init=/bin/bash, I've upgraded it with apt, purged nfs-common.. but it still hangs.. what more can I do? where can I look?
<BenB> AndChat|: thanks anyway
<AndChat|> Benb: sorry. Was using my slow browser to get the link. So didn't see you. Glad you found it using the direction i gave
<AndChat|> mattalexx: cool. I don't use compiz so wasn't aware of the feature
<Paulus__> Hello all beautiful Ubuntu users :)
<MonkeyDust> don't insult me: i'm ugly
<Guiri> Having some trouble with a laptop after failing to upgrade python. Won't load X properly. Can someone take a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/701849/
<Paulus__> I have two problems at the monent :(
<Pici> Guiri: How were you trying to 'upgrade python'?
<__inport__> I have a server, running 10.10, and webmin fails to start at boot on it.
<AndChat|> Ocean: ill nip into the ops channel later
<Paulus__> I am sure you are beautiful on the inside Monkey Dust
<__inport__> How can I set this?
<AndChat|> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<__inport__> ah
<Guiri> Apparently they used apt-get. Helping a friend
<__inport__> What would be a better alternative?
<__inport__> (that is free)
<AndChat|> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<grendal-prime> Paulus__, ya dude...like "I got scars and bums and bruses..and something here that ozzes, and lets not even mention my complexion..but dispite my extra toes and my goiter and my nose...id really like to make a love connection!!"
<Dovid> jrib: should I just "scp it over" from a CentOs system ore re-install sendmail /
<jrib> Dovid: no.  How did you install sendmail?
<grendal-prime> Quoted from "I've got a dream" from Tangled  (the disney file)
<Paulus__> :)
<grendal-prime> my 7 year old sone sings that song..its hilariouse
<grendal-prime> son that is
<Paulus__> Well I am glad that I have never heard it until now :)
<auronandace> !ot | grendal-prime
<ubottu> grendal-prime: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Paulus__> So I have a few problems with my 11.04 ubuntu install
<__inport__> AndChat|, thanks
<Paulus__> the first is that for some reason firefox will not load the email inbox of my university and opera does
<AndChat|> __inport__: no worries
<BenB> AndChat|: don't I need a new kernel, too, for the KMS, if I want support for the new GPU?
<Paulus__> and firefox 7 is trying to install from an untrusted repository
<BenB> AndChat|: where do I get this from?
<Paulus__> so I am crying slightly
<touchpad> Hello, I'm running 11.04 on a netbook (hp pavilion dm1). It has a touchpad with 2 buttons recognized as "SynPS/2Synaptics Touchpad" in the Parameters.I would like to use both buttons but they both act as a left button. Ideas?
<GirlyGirl> Can anyone help me Wifi reception is less on Ubuntu than Windows Xp
<AndChat|> Paulus__: does it work ok as another (new) user
<touchpad> And other question: I have 11.04 on an usb key (created with usb-creator-gtk). I use it with a persistant data space. Are there ways to speedup the boot/shutdown process? And how canI get rid of the initial screen to select langage and chose to try xubuntu or install it? (I always select "french" and then "try without installing")
<bastidrazor> Paulus__: firefox 7 isn't in 11.04, yet.
<Paulus__> Let me check that AncChat :)
<D_Russ> so is there any free softaware similar to camtasia?
<auronandace> !info firefox
<AndChat|> Benb: there is a kernel ppa but i would not advise using it as it is not supported here.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<BenB> AndChat|: well, all I want is that my system continues to run with my new computer.
<bastidrazor> it has been released. good deal.
<BenB> AndChat|: at the moment, 10.04 doesn't work, I am in VESA mode.
<BenB> AndChat|: please tell me the supported way to get new drivers.
<AndChat|> touchpad: you may be able to use remastersys to modify the iso. You could instead install the OS to the USB and treat it like a regular drive
<AndChat|> Benb: install a later release is all i can advise
<airdem> hello, can you help me get a nvidia gtx 460 work an ubuntu 10.10
<AndChat|> !nvidia | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BenB> AndChat|: 10.04 *is* the latest LTS release. I want to use LTS, with a current computer. there must be some supported way to do that.
<TheLawnmowerMan> I've installed Ubuntu on my PC & everything is going great and working except I get no sound whatsoever.  The sound is enabled in the BIOS.  It's an onboard audio and haven't had problems with this motherboard prior to installing Ubuntu.  I've followed the advice listed on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting.  I can get to step six but that is where I get stuck.
<SadlyMistaken> Excuse me but when i Record some CD with 'Brasero'... People can't see the files into the cd in another OS like 'Window$' or 'OS'... what can i do?
<glitchd> BenB, i would think to just use update manager..?
<AndChat|> Benb: not that i know of, maybe others can advise
<auronandace> BenB: wait till 12.04
<BenB> auronandace: not funny
<oiyeu> hello there
<BenB> glitchd: and I do what there?
<TheLawnmowerMan> When I run "lspci -v | grep "Audio device"" I get no response.  Does anybody have any suggestions?
<AndChat|> Sadly: tried a different burning app, like xfburn?
<Paulus__> @ AndChat .. A new user had no problems logging in
<Dovid> jrib: I did not. was installed b4 i was managing the box
<compdoc> TheLawnmowerMan, try 'audio' or 'Audio'
<compdoc> keep it simple
<Paulus__> so is it just best for me to create a new user? and Migrate some of my settings over?
<SadlyMistaken> AndChat xfburn? do you think these will be the solution? xfburn is into the synaptic?
<D_Russ> looking for a good (read free) screen recorder for ubuntu. any suggestions
<TheLawnmowerMan> compdoc: no results with 'audio' or 'Audio'
<SadlyMistaken> AndChat|: xfburn? do you think these will be the solution? xfburn is into the synaptic?
<glitchd> BenB, thats where it would list if there was an update for anything, that or System->Admin->Hardware Drivers
<jrib> Dovid: hmm, see if the sendmail package is installed
<compdoc> TheLawnmowerMan, then its possible that its using the device name
<oiyeu> i got list of command on a file with number for each command one number for example : 1.  ls -l 2. cat /etc/network/interface etc .... now what i want to do is from that file i want to call each number like this !1 for calling command 1 !2 for calling command 2 etc ....
<compdoc> try lspci -v and look through it
<oiyeu> what i have to do ? to make that one possible ?
<tinfury> Waddup all?
<BenB> glitchd: I am already up-to-date
<TheLawnmowerMan> checking now
<Pici> oiyeu: Thats probably a better question for #bash
<airdem> usb flash gets automountet into /media right?
<glitchd> BenB, then what exactly was your question again?..sry
<TheLawnmowerMan> I see it
<oiyeu> ok thanks Pici
<TheLawnmowerMan> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<TheLawnmowerMan> 	Subsystem: Elitegroup Computer Systems K8M800-M2 (V2.0) onboard audio
<TheLawnmowerMan> 	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 22
<TheLawnmowerMan> 	I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]
<TheLawnmowerMan> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot1> TheLawnmowerMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheLawnmowerMan> 	Kernel driver in use: VIA 82xx Audio
<auronandace> !paste | TheLawnmowerMan
<ubottu> TheLawnmowerMan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BenB> glitchd: I want to use 10.04 LTS with my new computer, with AMD A8-3850 and oncpu-graphics. xorg as-is doesn't support that new "graphics card", and uses VESA mode, while I have 2 monitors with 1920x1200 each and need to use them.
<grendal-prime> I apologize for wandering from the path...but..well Im a bad man what can i say.... ok back on topic...anyone familiar with this windo fade out option that is soooo irritating?
<AndChat|> Paulus__: ok so we now know it is your settings and not the browser itself. If you rename ~/.mozilla  then rerun the browser, you will get the same result as your first user, you can copy you bookmarks (if you use them) from the old config but you will need to reinstate addons, themes and resave stored passwords. This is the only way I can think to solve it personally. Maybe others can advise a sleeker method. Maybe an addon you have is stopping the page and
<BenB> glitchd: so, I just need new drivers for the new hardware, that's all. that must be possible with LTS, otherwise LTS is useless.
<glitchd> yes, i believe you are correct
<TheLawnmowerMan> compdoc: this is what I see http://paste.ubuntu.com/701853/
<AndChat|> Should probably have broken that up. Apologies to all :-(
<glitchd> did u get some new parts for the comp?
<BenB> glitchd: it's an entirely new computer.
<auronandace> BenB: lts is designed for stability, that can come with the price of newer hardware simply isn't supported
<BenB> (almost=
<BenB> auronandace: there is no stability if I cannot use it anymore.
<glitchd> is ubuntu already installed on it?
<BenB> glitchd: yes.
<AndChat|> grendal-prime: do you mean app windows going monochrome?
<glitchd> BenB, are there any updates registering?
<BenB> glitchd: I am up-to-date
<grendal-prime> i open something and move my mouse pointer off it..and it fades to transparrent...like 98%
<BenB> (I just did apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot)
<auronandace> BenB: anymore? so you've used 10.04 on it before?
<glitchd> BenB, well if any new updates come out, they should pop up in the update manager
<grendal-prime> kinda ...well i keep loosing my most recient opened app AndChat|..
<BenB> auronandace: I have used 10.04 on the old computer, and I want to continue to use it. I just changed the hardware, and do *not* want to change the software.
<grendal-prime> an it spans acros two monitors..alot of realistate when i plug the other two monitors in.
<auronandace> BenB: what hardware have you changed exactly? (sorry if you've already said in channel)
<BenB> auronandace: everything
<AndChat|> Benb: there is the proposed repo if you want later stuff too. Not sure how supported the packages are in here (if at all)
<Barco> Anyone have experience with Rdp Connections to Virtualbox on Ubuntu?
<TheLawnmowerMan> Any other suggestions?  Ubuntu sees my audio device but I still get no audio.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/701853/
<grendal-prime> i have to scan across allot of ground to get the app to fade back in..or alt tab to it..wich works...dont get me wrong.  but it seems like it would be easyer to just not fade it off and then i could just see it..and..well click on it.
<auronandace> BenB: i don't think you can just transfer 10.04 off the old pc to the new, you'd need to reinstall (especially since the hardware is different)
<AndChat|> Barco: set the network interface to be bridged in the vbox config and it will get an ip from your router. You can then rdp to that ip and it will connect
<grendal-prime> Girly-Girl!! finally you are here!!  are you the girly-girl i married...? or the girly-grirl i didnt marry?
<oCean> grendal-prime: wrong channel
<Pici> grendal-prime: Try to stay on-topic, k?
<BenB> auronandace: normally that works just fine. a reinstall doesn't change anything. the problem is that the drivers in 10.04 are too *old* to support the new chips. so, there must be updates for new hardware, to continue to use LTS.
<grendal-prime> GirlyGirl, what do you know about windows that fade out after you move your mouse off of them?
<BenB> auronandace: even if it's optional. but just telling an LTS user to install 11.10 beta is not great.
<grendal-prime> :-)
<soreau> grendal-prime: Probably compiz trail focus plugin
<GirlyGirl> grendal-prime: ???
<soreau> grendal-prime: Or opacify
<grendal-prime> tried changing the opacify didtn make any diff
<jstoone> Hi everyone, I'm struggling to get sound though my labtop speakers. INFO: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=344083674d8cb9b42233a511d289f5f37a738364 - The headphone jack works perfectly, but the builtin speakers doesn't, any suggestions?
<glebihan> BenB, no normally transferring a system for one computer to another does *not* work
<auronandace> BenB: i never suggested that, but the fact is that 10.04 uses an older kernel which doesn't have support for your hardware (you want support then you'll need a newer kernel)
<grendal-prime> glebihan, speak for yourself...ive had a ton of luck with that
<glebihan> grendal-prime, well you were just lucky then
<terje> hello all, how do I get into grub on an ubuntu system? It keeps doing a splash screen and I can't boot into the grub menu
<soreau> terje: hold shift
<grendal-prime> not across architecturers that is..but..
<terje> ah, thanks.
<TheLawnmowerMan> How do people use Ubuntu without sound?  I don't get it
<jstoone> terje: happy rebooting ;)
<cordoval> I am trying to get output in my ubuntu ~/.bashrc of this function but not in the case where the result is an error or is not a .git folder
<BenB> auronandace: yes, I understand that. I just want a supported way to get the new drivers, even if that means that I install linux 3.1 (which I'd be happy about for my SSD and trim support, too) and a new xorg. I just don't want my whole software landscape (including gnome3 and stuff) changed.
<cordoval>     $(git log --oneline -n 3 2>/dev/null)
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: What do you mean?
<cordoval> how do I do it?
<AndChat|> TheLawnmowerMan: my torrent/samba/fileserver runs ubuntu without sound...
<BenB> auronandace: I'm fine with adding a new repo for updates, as long as it's sure to work, not "may or may not work".
<glebihan> BenB, are you telling us that you absolutely want to stick to LTS and are using gnome3 on it ??? I don't get it...
<auronandace> BenB: a new kernel and a new xorg is not a trivial thing to change, that is why it isn't offered under lts
<auronandace> glebihan: no, he doesn't want to change to gnome 3
<BenB> glebihan: no, I don't want gnome3 and want to stick to gnome2, and that's one of the reasons I want to keep LTS.
<devan> how can I choose where I mount my iphone? gtkpod requires it be mounted to /media/ipod...
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: I've installed Ubuntu but I can't get any audio to work.  I see my audio card in Sound and I can find it in terminal (paste.ubuntu.com/701853/) but it's not working.
<devan> that, or how can I figure out where it is mounted?
<BenB> auronandace: fine. I don't care. just make the *current* LTS release work with *currently* sold computers.
<glebihan> BenB, oh ok I misread you sorry
<BenB> auronandace: I don't think that's too much to ask.
<soreau> devan: You can remount it manually, create a symlink or possibly mess with udev settings
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: Does the headphone jack work?
<glebihan> BenB, just so you know, natty doesn't come with gnome3
<glitchd> how do i check in synaptic to see which kernels are installed?
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: No
<auronandace> BenB: take a look at the release date of 10.04 and then tell me when you purchased the pc which you are trying to install it on
<D_Russ> any good screen recording software?
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: Is it a newly installed box?
<TheLawnmowerMan> Yes
<BenB> auronandace: the release date is irrelevant. it's the current LTS, so it must get updates for current hardware.
<compilerwriter> blueskaj, Jucato are you here somewhere?
<BenB> auronandace: (and I think 10.04.4 was released after amd fusion)
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: Have you looked in the "Additional Drivers"? So see if your card is there and needs to be activated?
<BenB> I don't want to argue. I just want my PC to work.
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: I'd show you a screenshot of my sound settings but it's just showing a digital mess.
<auronandace> BenB: i can't help you
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: and I can't see my mouse pointer...I just see some weird pixels
<glebihan> BenB, then make a fresh install
<grendal-prime> glebihan, i dont get it...i mean..seriously for base functionality?  yank a drive out of an i386 machine..put it into another one..same arch.  Why would that pose any huge problem?
<BenB> glebihan: thanks, but I don't think natty supports the AMD A8-3850, does it?
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: looking at 'additional drivers'
<BenB> glebihan: does a fresh install of 10.04 fix it?
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: What kind of computer are we talking about here? toaster?
<auronandace> BenB: the bottom line is that you simply need a recent kernel that supports your hardware
<glebihan> BenB, because hardware is not the same
<BenB> auronandace: fine. where do I get it?
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: microwave
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: Nice! +1
<glebihan> grendal-prime, ^^
<auronandace> BenB: you can't under 10.04
<grendal-prime> if its diff arch then ya that will not work..but 686 has changed that much?
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: Can you activate anything?
<BenB> auronandace: ah, there's the problem.
<MonkeyDust> BenB: a fresh install usually is more efficient than repairing errors
<auronandace> BenB: exactly, that is what i've been trying to tell you
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: It's saying that No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<glebihan> grendal-prime, I didn't it would never work, just that it's a bad idea and is likely not to work. Now if it works for you, I'm fine with it
<BenB> auronandace: no backports, no supported new kernel, and I am left in the cold. ubuntu clearly didn't think here. they expect me to use the same hardware for 5 years. that's unrealistic.
<joseph_> could anyone fill me in as to what change I need to make so that all directories are visible in my /home/usrname directory?
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: So there are no devices/drives on the list?
<grendal-prime> got it.
<qin> joseph_: Ctrl-h
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: drivers/devices*
<MonkeyDust> joseph_: type ctrl-h
<joseph_> ty both
<auronandace> BenB: complian to canonical then, or file bug reports
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: yeah I just wanted to use this box for xbmc but that got no audio as well
<qin> joseph_: or: ls -a
<grendal-prime> sorry didnt mean to badger i was just curious what sort of errors you got  ..fooding time.
<BenB> MonkeyDust: don't suggest a reinstall, if you're not sure that it fixes the problem.
<glebihan> grendal-prime, I actually never tried
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: nothing is in the list for additional drivers
<user_cron> .
<MonkeyDust> BenB: everything else seems to fail
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: oooh, yea you could struggle a bit if it displays some weird pixels, no mouse, and no sound at all.
<jstoone> hmm.
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: The weird pixels just started today.  It was working fine last night.  I'm going to reboot right now and see if that clears up.  BRB
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: kk
<glebihan> BenB, you can never be certain that anything will fix a problem. A reinstall is likely to solve your issues
<MonkeyDust> BenB: if you backup first, a reinstall is no great issue
<BenB> glebihan, MonkeyDust: guys, if 10.04 (stock) doesn't *contain* the drivers for my hardware, a reinstall is not going to fix it.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj are you active here?
<MonkeyDust> BenB: what hardware is that?
<BenB> MonkeyDust: read up
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, was just aboutnto leave for an hr
<MonkeyDust> BenB: repeating it  is faster and easier
<compilerwriter> ok BluesKaj
<BenB> MonkeyDust: no, I am trying to tell you that you shouldn't give wrong advice to people.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, bbl
<Atamisk> how would i go about installing ubuntu onto an empty drive from a running ubuntu session?
<MonkeyDust> BenB: wrong advice?
<BenB> MonkeyDust: yes. suggesting a re-install (which costs about 1h), although it will not fix the problem. if you had  listened above, you would know that a reinstall cannot help.
<MonkeyDust> BenB: just came in, I wasn't at my desk
<compilerwriter> Why am I seeing everything, save part and joins, twice?
<MonkeyDust> BenB: so just repeat the initian question by pressing the up-key
<BenB> MonkeyDust: just scroll up, or if you're too lazy for that, don't say anything.
<BenB> MonkeyDust: I dom
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: BenB wasn't aware that 10.04 doesn't support the hardware he has, after he copied over his 10.04 install from an older pc (not realising that he shouldn't do that)
<MonkeyDust> BenB: please stay polite, we're all volunteers trying to help
<BenB> auronandace: I am aware that it may not. I was assuming that canonical cannot be so brain-dead to ignore currently sold hardware on the LTS release.
<BenB> auronandace: I was assuming that there *must* be a way to update drivers. under windows, I just pop in the CS.
<BenB> CD
<BenB> (and Windows XP is supported for 12 years, BTW)
<MonkeyDust> BenB: Canonical is not brain-dead because you want to do something that is impossible
<BenB> MonkeyDust: it is possible. I just want linux 3.1 compiled and tested for 10.04.
<glebihan> BenB, well... you won't have that
<Atamisk> wait, why is compiling the 3.1 kernel in 10.04 impossible??
<devan> Ok, I'm stumped. I'm trying to connect an iphone3g with iOS4.2.1, and it's not working, but it looks like it should... First thing I'm thinking to check is my version of libimobiledevice, make sure it's 1.0.4, anyone know how to check that?
<zebastianortis> new FP project video is out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BilbX_HiuG0
<glebihan> Atamisk, it is possible
<ichat> does anyone know how to debug a wifi driver isue on  xubuntu 11.04  i tryied the bcm sta drivers  and  the   fw43 installer    i removed the  blacklisting for the  b43xx from the  blacklist.conf    but stil i cant get wifi loaded
<auronandace> Atamisk: it isn't impossible, its just not supported
<Atamisk> ahh
<Atamisk> okay
<Atamisk> carry on then
<Atamisk> (was about to say, seeing as i'm running the RC7 of 3.1 and it works great :P)
<jstoone> TheLawnmowerMan: You back?
<Cephlin> Does anyone know why the audio is out of sync when I play video's on ubuntu 11.04? This only happens on my desktop with ubuntu not my laptop with ubuntu.
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: yeah, I removed my video card & put it back in.  That seemed to fix the weird graphic issues I was having.  Still no sound.  I've been working on the sound thing for a few days now
<Atamisk> can i use virtualbox to install ubuntu on a real HDD?
<BarkingFish> hi again guys, has there been any sign of gigenieks yet?
<soreau> BarkingFish: Why not just ask your question?
<TheLawnmowerMan> http://imgur.com/aCw2u this is what I see in sound preferences
<Welshy_Rob> hi, im having trouble connecting to the internet, i have a built in network card and i've never had any problems with it, when i try connecting it just gives me an error "network disabled" the connection is clearly working okay as im using it at the moment, i have checked the settings of the connection and nothing has changed can anyone suggest what i can do?
<oiyeu> Pici: it is very to asking my question there on Bash channel
<oiyeu> so i ask my question there ?
<oiyeu> i got list of command on a file with number for each command one number for example : 1.  ls -l 2. cat /etc/network/interface etc .... now what i want to do is from that file i want to call each number like this !1 for calling command 1 !2 for calling command 2 etc ....
<soreau> Welshy_Rob: Can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin.com?
<BarkingFish> soreau, I did ask my question, did you not see it? :)
<soreau> BarkingFish: nope
<ichat> does anyone know how to debug a wifi driver isue on  xubuntu 11.04  i tryied the bcm STA drivers  and  the   fw43 installer    i removed the  blacklisting for the  b43xx from the  blacklist.conf    but stil i cant get wifi loaded - it doesn't give error but no wifi avail ..  wifi chip is a broadcom 4311
<compilerwriter> I am trying ubuntu utilizing empathy and everyone's stuff is appearing twice what do I do to get rid of the echo?
<Welshy_Rob> soreau:  yeah sure
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: and this is what I see in terminal paste.ubuntu.com/701853/ and this is what I see when I run lspci -v | grep "Audio device" http://imgur.com/0sJMa
<BarkingFish> Myself and fritsch were helping gigenieks in here about an hour or so back, he went afk, and I was asking if anyone had seen him again.
<BarkingFish> as in, has he come back since we last saw him.
<oCean> oiyeu: yes, from the history. That should work by default
<soreau> ! broadcom | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheLawnmowerMan> jstoone: so something is not making sense and I'm not sure how to put it all together
<oiyeu> yes but read my question
<IdleOne> BarkingFish: We don't keep track of every users away status. PM them and see if they are there.
<soreau> indeed
<oiyeu> i got a list of command instead of calling from history i want to calling it from my custom file where i got list of command
<oiyeu> ocen
<Welshy_Rob> soreau: http://pastebin.com/0Hh3rkmE
<soreau> oiyeu: Put them in a script?
<oCean> oiyeu: oh, you would have to script that, but still the !2 command would be interpreted from the shell, not from your script
<oCean> oiyeu: since !2 command already exists (it is shell built-in) you have to override that. Anyway it would require some scripting, there's no easy way to do that
<auronandace> oCean: could he set aliases?
<sianhulo> how it's called unity 2d process?
<oCean> oiyeu: if you're looking to create aliases as auronandace suggests, you can add those in your ~/.bashrc file
<soreau> Welshy_Rob: Does 'ifconfig' show eth0 or eth1? (or both?)
<Welshy_Rob> soreau: eth1
<soreau> Welshy_Rob: Is NetworkManager running?
<oiyeu> listen oCean
<Welshy_Rob> soreau:  yeah
<oiyeu> i got 3 pc where i have to run all command which is on the list
<innovate> Hello, any1 now about some good bandwith monitoring tool that can be used to track bandwith usage of induvidual users on ubuntu ?
<soreau> Welshy_Rob: So it was working and then it stopped working? (after you did what?)
<oiyeu> give me a solution for this ?
<Welshy_Rob> it tries to connect using auto eth1 but then it just says "network disabled"
<soreau> oiyeu: Put them in a script
<soreau> copy to all systems and run
<oiyeu> i don't want to copy/paste each command one by one like fool
<oiyeu> no
<Welshy_Rob> soreau: it tries to connect using auto eth1 but then it just says "network disabled" and i havent done anything significant just logged on as usual and found it wasnt working :/
<oCean> oiyeu: you can use bash scripting, which is just a sequence of commands
<mgtsol> hi there. I have a 10.04 Server installation on a VPS and I'm trying to troubleshoot PPTP server proplems. Which log files do I need to look at? All in /var/log/? Sorry, bit rusty with Linux
<oiyeu> i want to do in interactive mode
<sianhulo> so, nobody know?
<soreau> Welshy_Rob: What gives you that message?
<oCean> oiyeu: ok, so you can script those commands in an interactive menu
<oCean> oiyeu: hang on
<oiyeu> ok
<Atamisk> how does one boot an ISO into a VM?
<devan> can't get gtkpod to work with my iphone 3g (iOS 4.2.1), running 10.04 here... anyone have some advice?
<soreau> Atamisk: Just set the iso to a drive in vm settings
<welshy_rob> soreau:  it tells me "Network- disconnected", i ran nm-applet from term and it gave me the following error "DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconect 0"
<Atamisk> soreau: thanks
<oCean> oiyeu: I think you mean something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/701886/
<w30> I have an application that wants /dev/dsp. I can't change the application. Is there any way to make a /dev/dsp? Like a symlink?
<soreau> welshy_rob: You've gone past what I asked you
<welshy_rob> soreau: sorry, what did you ask me?
<oiyeu> yes  correct oCean
<oiyeu> let me check if its working  oCean
<_mwen> hello every body!
<UbuntuBoer> Hallo...I need help --- what  is the correct command line to install the the new kernel (complete) in oneirec??
<auronandace> !11.10 | UbuntuBoer
<ubottu> UbuntuBoer: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<UbuntuBoer> 11.1
<__inport__> I have a VPS with ubuntu 11.04 installed, and syslogd is using 99% of the CPU. Is this known, and can it be worked around?
<UbuntuBoer> I made  a huge mess'
<__inport__> this is 11.04 Server
<soreau> welshy_rob: Can you just try 'sudo service network-manager stop && killall nm-applet' then run 'sudo dhclient eth1' and see what happens?
<oiyeu> yes correct thanks a lot my friend oCean
<oCean> oiyeu: haha, you're welcome!
<oiyeu> thanks a lot
<welshy_rob> soreau: will do, might take a sec because i have to swap computers
<fabiH> hi peeps!  can you guys/girl help me with quickly?
<soreau> w30: Try padsp app
<larsdues1ng> fabiH: help with what?
<fabiH> larsdues1ng: quickly
<fabiH> from developer.ubuntu.com
<w30> soreau, ok, thanks. I will check that out.
<sianhulo> somebody knows the name of the process of ubuntu 2d?
<larsdues1ng> fabiH: sorry, I could not help
<fabiH> sianhulo: you mean unity 2d panel?
<fabiH> oh, ok. thanks anyway
<sianhulo> i dunno, i'm taking about the shell itself
<sianhulo> after i isntalled gnome-shell, unity3d crahed, now it doesn't show the dash, so i wanna give a log, but if can't go to a shell, i cannot save the log...
<fabiH> *facepalm*
<auronandace> !gnome3 | sianhulo
<ubottu> sianhulo: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<grendal-prime> hey you know that cool info you get when you login to ubuntu server...tells you all the ip addresses and system state  is there a way to triger that without logggin out and back in again?
<fabiH> it's known that gnome3 breaks that stuff
<grendal-prime> sianhulo, you cant crrl+alt+f1 to terminal?
<sianhulo> yeah, but i'm only asking for unity 2d
<grendal-prime> oops that was supposed to be ctrl
<sianhulo> yeah i can, i can see a log, but how to copy it...
<grendal-prime> two where?
<grendal-prime> scp logfile user@othermachine:/home/user/.
<sianhulo> to somewhere, i don't bring a log people wont know what is my problem
<Gentoo64> use wgetpaste or something like that
<grendal-prime> scp to other machine on network...
<grendal-prime> is the log written to a file?
<grendal-prime> or only memory?
<sianhulo> it's a log givven when i ty to run unity(3d)
<sianhulo> it gives something about and geometrical problem and the monitor
<UbuntuBoer> who gave me  the article of Shuttelworth to read for the command lines to install the new kernel 3??
<welshy_rob_> soreau: these are the results http://pastebin.com/c2naXCBF
<Gentoo64> UbuntuBoer, do you need it?
<Gentoo64> or want it
<UbuntuBoer> want
<UbuntuBoer> please
<Gentoo64> its basically the same
<Gentoo64> as 2.6.39
<physically_fit> i dont understand the hate unity receives
<UbuntuBoer> can you paste for me.....stuck
<tyhgu> physically_fit: me too
<auronandace> UbuntuBoer: #ubuntu+1
<physically_fit> tyhgu, ;)
<Gentoo64> unity recieves hate because its slow and buggy
<Gentoo64> whats to like
<sianhulo> but well. grendal-prime, fabiH gave the name of unity 2d process so i can swithc back, therefore i ca copy the log
<fabiH> for the panel, it's unity-2d-apnel i think
<fabiH> *panel
<sianhulo> yep, it worked
<fmauro> I agree, maybe I'm just not flexible enough, but unity destroys my workflow completely
<dondiba> hi
<tyhgu> big step forward for me. i like to have more space on screen and unity easily gives you that
<ScottyBoy> Hey guys, I just tried to boot Ubuntu for the first time, and got the following error. Does this mean my computer is too old?
<ScottyBoy> 0.004506 [Hardware Error]: No human readable MCE decoding support on this CPU type.
<ScottyBoy> 0.004560 [Hardware Error]: Run the message through 'mcelog --ascii' to decode.
<sianhulo> no, wait, didn't work, the dash isn't there
<soreau> welshy_rob_: Are you sure the network cable is pugged securely?
<sianhulo> so i copied the log but cannot pastebin it cf
<dondiba> hello i seek advice to install ubuntu on my dell vostro 3550 laptop
<welshy_rob_> soreau:  yes, its plugged in okay, but this maybe a noobish thing to say but usually i get a orange and a green light appear, however since this problem has started ive only been getting a orange light very occasionally ??
<eiriksvin> Hi all, does anyone know if theres a way to download internet radio songs, sort of like NetVideoHunter does with videos?
<UbuntuBoer> Grenytoo64
<jack_cvr> guys, many processes of udev daemon its a bug?
<UbuntuBoer> is is just me in there
<auronandace> sianhulo: if you've installed gnome3 then unity will be broken (you'd have to reinstall)
<fmauro> dondiba: what do you need to know?
<hanksP> How can I ssh from linux to android devices?
<soreau> welshy_rob_: I believe the green light means it's plugged and orange means data is being transfered. If it's not connecting. there won't be much (if any) data transfering
<soreau> transferring*
<sianhulo> auronandace, i've oneiric, i wast jsut asking bout the name process, so i can  pastebin it into ubuntu+1
<welshy_rob_> soreau: i see, so new network card then?
<sianhulo> but since they weren't replying...
<fmauro> hanksP: not really a ubuntu question, but, you'll need to run a ssh-server on the device, also this may not be possible over the cellular network
<soreau> welshy_rob_: It's not typical for a network card to just stop working though it's not inconceivable either
<auronandace> sianhulo: i see, try to keep 11.10 talk in #ubuntu+1
<welshy_rob_> soreau: btw, i just tried running a command i found on ubuntu forums "sudo ifup eth1" and it came back by saying ifup couldnt read interfaces file "etc/network/interfaces"
<soreau> welshy_rob_: If you have a live cd, try it and see if it works. If it does, the hardware is fine
<dondiba> fmauro : i tried usual method usb bootable key, cd, and both worked on other computer but not mine, is it tatooed or what?
<soreau> welshy_rob_: Well that could be a problem.. the file does exust, right?
<soreau> exist*
<sianhulo> auri was asking about unity2d, and it is in natty, so i did nothing faulty(i think)
<welshy_rob_> soreau: apparently i can cd to it ?
<soreau> welshy_rob_: Just try 'cat /etc/network/interfaces'
<welshy_rob_> soreau: i would boot from a live cd but havent got a sata cable for my cd reader atm xD , will do
<fmauro> dondiba: I highly doubt that, where exactly is the installation failing?
<devan> PLEASE! SAVE ME! MY IPHONE SUCKS! WHWHWYYYY ME?E!?!?
<eiriksvin> Does anyone know if theres a way to download internet radio songs, sort of like NetVideoHunter does with videos?
<axisys> how do I find out what pkgs are not in repo?
<deshymers> anyone here use the apple magic trackpad and have an issue with horizontal scrolling triggering a right click in certain applications?
<welshy_rob_> soreau: it displayed the same as what was in the pastebin (auto eth1) etc
<auronandace> axisys: search for them and if you don't find them, there is your answer
<soreau> welshy_rob_: Try 'gksi gedit /etc/network/interfaces' and comment out the line eth1 inet DCHP by putting a # at the beginning of the line
<dondiba> fmauro : with cd, live session is ok, but when installing it fail partitioning
<soreau> welshy_rob_: not gksi, gksu
<welshy_rob_> soreau: kk
<cutiyar> i have created DSL connection and worked great , but after restarting now when i connect to the DSL it ask me DSL authentication but the box shows nothing . u can see the box here http://postimage.org/image/1h49cjryc/
<Huffameg> hi. I have a problem that is probably easy to fix: i can't install a «winetricks»-update because it comes from a non-trusted source. how can i fix this?
<axisys> auronandace: apt-cache search splunk
<axisys> splunk - Splunk
<fmauro> dondiba: okay, are you sure that your system disk is okay? is the laptop used? have you run a fschk and smartd ?
<axisys> auronandace: it is not in repo
<welshy_rob_> soreau: okay, done that and saved it
<hathadar> After entering the pass phrase for my encrypted HDD, the boot process give the errors "Unable to find suitable address" and "mountall: mount /mnt/asdf terminated with status 2".  Running ubuntu 11.04 w/ unity
<soreau> welshy_rob_: Now try sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0
<axisys> auronandace: let me rephrase my question..
<dondiba> fmauro : the laptop is ok, running seven, it's new, the usb key install failed too,
<eiriksvin> nevermind, I can do it right in NetVideoHunter :) Firefox addons can be sweet
<axisys> auronandace: how do I find out which of my installed pkgs are not in repo
<welshy_rob_> soreau: brb
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj are you back yet?
<soreau> welshy_rob_: gah, I mean not eth0 but eth1
<cutiyar> DSL ask Athentication while connect,why? but the authentication box shown nothing , just ok and cancel
<compilerwriter> Can anyone help me try to rescue a hard drive.  I am using a live cd on my computer to get to irc
<fmauro> dondiba: so you can run win7 fine, but the install fails... hmmm. Are you using the guided partitioning to install it alongside of win7?
<TheEvilPhoenix> compilerwriter:  define "rescue", since the drive could possibly have just failed
<TheEvilPhoenix> and that's dependent on a bunch of factors
<fmauro> compilerwriter: in case you need it: http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue
<dondiba> fmorau : yes, i did it ; the dell vostro 3550 seems to have this problem not linux install compliant
<soreau> compilerwriter: What do you mean by rescue a hard drive?
<compilerwriter> TheEvilPhoenix that is what I am needing to determine.  If I can rescue the date or not.
<TheEvilPhoenix> compilerwriter:  kinda hard to determine from a livecd
<TheEvilPhoenix> can you mount the drive?
<compilerwriter> The machine had been shutdown and not used for several months.  Then there is a bootdisk error on bootup.
<TheEvilPhoenix> what was the error?
<compilerwriter> Evil I can't remember the terminal commands to even try to.
<compilerwriter> I am sorry evil but I can't remember the exact wording of the error.  I will get pen and paper though and write it down if that will help you to help me.
<fmauro> dondiba: have you tried the last post here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13106  ?
<eiriksvin> #firefox
<eiriksvin> oops
<compilerwriter> TheEvilPhoenix shall I try that?
<TheEvilPhoenix> compilerwriter:  knowing what the error is does help
<compilerwriter> Ok I will be back in a few minutes
<TheEvilPhoenix> as well, knowing if you can mount the drive, which you *shoudl* be able to do without even using the console
<dondiba> fmorau : i tried few forums, some says they have the same problem as me... ; by the way the usb dongle installed ubuntu flawlessly on my mother pc
<fmauro> dondiba: it's fmauro (it doesn't highlight otherwise) and yes, you said that, .. look at post #5 on the page I just sent you. try that
<hathadar> Ubuntu 11.04.  I am unable to boot to the login screen.  After I enter the pass key for my HDD the machine shows "unable to find address" and "mountall: unable to mount /mnt/asdf [1234] terminated with status 2".  Help please.
<dondiba> fmauro: ok i go there, bye
<EgyParadox> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<EgyParadox> !arabic
<TheEvilPhoenix> EgyParadox:  please don't try and repeat bot commands - it becomes annoying
<TheEvilPhoenix> and floody
<EgyParadox> TheEvilPhoenix, I wanted to show something to a person who havent joined the channel
<sysadamin> question re: installing ona  macbook pro
<sysadamin> ive heard some interesting stories about processor load and frying hardware when installed baremetal
<EgyParadox> he didnt see it because he didnt join it yet
<sysadamin> anyone else back this up?
<dai> hello~
<dai> Could someone explain me what do I do with a tgz file? I'm a windows newb
<EgyParadox> hasnt*
<ActionParsnip> dai: what is the name of the file and where is it stored?
<dai> i'm looking to install this wireless driver called iwlwifi-4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 stored on [Downloads] and I have no idea how to use it
<dai> I've read the readme found within the folder but that leaves me even more clueless as to how to proceed
<auronandace> dai: you shouldn't need that
<dai> oh hi Auron! :D
<tyhgu> looking for people who would like to make some programmers/graphics group.
<akSeya> hey folks.. i need a hand with LibreOffice.. it's simple thing... i open a sheet from Google Docs directly in localc without saving it to the HD, it is open Read only and I can't change anything.. how do I enable changes to this sheet? i don't want to copy the whole document and past in a new one just to change line sizes and then delete the file...
<dai> i think I need it if I want to crack my own wep :0
<auronandace> dai: you should already have intel wifi drivers installed
<dai> i do but I'm hitting a wall with injections lol
<auronandace> dai: what are you trying to do?
<excelsior> akSeya: save as a new document
<dai> I managed to crack my own wep within an hour by waiting out but I wanna try doing it faster :p
<dai> just break my router's wifi pass
<fmauro> dai: This isn't really ontopic
<akSeya> excelsior, i just want to change line size too have a better view of it's content, but I don't need to have it saved
<auronandace> dai: why can't you use wpa (if it is your router)
<akSeya> excelsior, if I Save As, i'll have to delete it later
<dai> well he asked so i'm answering..
<crypt> Recently did an offline update using the DVD image, now, since I can not run "sudo apt-get update" from the installed node.
<crypt> my only source of internet is a proxied Windows-7 PC, how can I grap the update for my offline ubuntu.
<excelsior> akSeya: pick your poison... you've gone to more trouble just to type here about it though...
<dai> i use wpa, i just switched it back to wep to have fun cracking it :p..
<cutiyar> i cant connect to DSL ? today was working.
<akSeya> excelsior, yeah... but I need to do it very often
<akSeya> excelsior, there should be a "Enable Changes" option somewhere
<fmauro> dai: with such questions , also concerning the drivers microcode you can head over to #aircrack-ng
<akSeya> :(
<smacky> anyone in here?
<smacky> i need helpz
<dai> then can I ask how are tgz format used?
<physically_fit> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> you need "help"
<smacky> i have an epson stylus 420nx that i want to print wirelessly from ubuntu and ubuntu wont find the printer
<dai> I'm really unfamiliar with the way linux installs things, it feels like a mac but less intuitive
<fmauro> dai: sure, tgz is a compression, tar and gz, you can untar it like a regular archive through nautilus or in the command line tar xvf <filename>
<auronandace> dai: tgz is an archive (think of it as an alternative to .zip)
<cutiyar> i cant connect to DSL ? today was working.
<crypt> no takers then
<dai> by untar, do you mean extract the folder within the tgz ?
<physically_fit> hey ikonia, hi
<bsmith093> i have a text file full of urls, can i get firefox to batch load one to a tab?
<ActionParsnip> dai: if yuo are cracking wep i suggest you ask in #backtrack-linux or ##networking
<fmauro> dai: it doesn't have to be folders, but yes basically that is the gist of it
<physically_fit> ikonia do you have a twitter account? i'll follow you
<smacky> can anyone help me with this printer?
<ikonia> physically_fit: that's nothing to do with this channel, I have no idea why you are trying to push me
<dai> i'll give that a try Action, I still need some help getting my bearings with linux, only been trying it out for a day
<auronandace> !tab | dai
<ubottu> dai: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<xauth> smacky: could that printer be using ad-hoc networking instead of regular?
<cutiyar> heyyyyy any one see my posts?
<smacky> xauth no
<dai> what's tab?
<smacky> dai the tab key
<dai> auronandace: OHHHH
<xauth> smacky: so it's in your wlan?
<smacky> xauth yes
<dai> ubottu: smacky did it make your screen beep?
<ubottu> dai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> dai: well done
<smacky> dai it can
<xauth> smacky: and you're using cups?
<smacky> yes
<dai> ubottu: Hell yeah! auronandace AWESOME smacky BEEP Lol :P
<ubottu> dai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> dai: why are you talking to the bot?
<DasEi> dai:ubott.. is the channel ro-baot, triggered by ! like:
<DasEi> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dai> auronandace: I'm an idiot >_>
<smacky> xauth its showing in my router as being on the wlan, windows 7 is also having issues with it
<xauth> smacky: in that case it's probably about finding the right drivers. That's a bit of black art to me. Try a few, and maybe one works.
<smacky> both systems are using 64bit os's
<smacky> got the drivers
<excelsior> akSeya: query the openoffice forums or IRC room, it's not really germane to Ubuntu
<xauth> smacky: Your os's bittiness shouldn't matter.
<dai> auronandace: do you need to use the terminal for most tgz installations?
<smacky> xauth i realize that, this is why im getting p.o'd about it
<smacky> 3 days and no results
<akSeya> excelsior, i'm there already ;)
<DasEi> !compile | dai
<ubottu> dai: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<auronandace> dai: you don't really install tgz, they are just archives, you can use graphical apps to extract them
<gigenieks> OK, guys I have really emergency, I need to fix this asap, because I have to finish my homework for tomorrow or university. I, can't access my USB flash it is kinda empty, but when I try to copy some files it says "no free space" or something like that.. And I found out that there is 5 files which I deleted from that USB flash a few days ago and I can't delete them (or empty trash) because they are kinda locked (I just cant delete them from trash).
<gigenieks> Help :/
 * xauth thinks that whole cups thing is clear as mud.
<smacky> yerp @ cpus
<smacky> cups*
<dai> DasEi: you sneaky.... I thought the bot was talking to me again..
<DasEi> :)
<DasEi> gigenieks: open a terminal ..
<dai> auronandace: I'll go read up on compiling thx :3
<xauth> smacky: ... out of ideas on this end then. Sorry.
<DasEi> gigenieks: sudo mkdir /media/usb
<auronandace> dai: compiling can get complicated, especially if you've only used linux for a day
<smacky> xauth ubuntu should pwn this printer
<dai> auronandace: Yeah..I have no idea what ubottu linked me is
<auronandace> !software | dai
<ubottu> dai: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<DasEi> gigenieks: sudo fdisk -l , which sdXX is it ?
<crypt> gigenieks, try EnCase
<dai> auronandace: aaahh! neat
<DasEi> gigenieks: ?
<gigenieks> it is /dev/sdb (1031MB) which is in 2 partions sdb1 and sdb2 (dunno why it show that)
<gigenieks> Do you need all output in paste.ubuntu?
<DasEi> no, fine
<DasEi> gigenieks: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<physically_fit> hello frombehind
<DasEi> gigenieks: sudo umount /dev/sdb2
<DasEi> gigenieks: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/usb
<Bridge|> is spawn/expect/send not supported on ubuntu for bash scripting or is there a newer/better method now?
<gigenieks> done (btw on sudo umount /dev/sdb2 it showed "umount: /dev/sdb2: not mounted"
<compilerwriter> TheEvilPhoenix: I finally made it back
<gigenieks> what next, DasEi?
<Eziori> hey guys, I'm not completely new to linux/ubuntu, i have been and out of it for quite some time. but now when i try installing ubuntu 10.04 or 11.04 all i'm left with during the installation is the task bar and the background picture. this wasn't the case back in the 9.x. any ideas on what it might be and on how to fix it?
<ikonia> Bridge|: those are not valid bash arguments or operators
<DasEi1> gigenieks: sry, was disconnected, cd /media/usb
<Loshki> Bridge|: spawn/expect/send are 'expect' operators. 'Expect' is an app that can be run from bash.
<compilerwriter> TheEvilPhoenix: my thing says "Disk Boot Failure insert system disk and then press enter"
<DasEi1> gigenieks: ls, wanted files there ?
<joejoe> hi i am using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome-shell and the gnome terminal does not respect default settings of "show menubar" option (the option is unchecked, but menubar is visible) see http://pcmlich.fit.vutbr.cz/tmp/gnome-terminal-menu.png
<Bridge|> ty Loshki
<Pici> joejoe : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<compilerwriter> I am using an 11.04 live cd with a Daewoo plasma as my monitor.  Can anyone tell me how to get rid of the flicker?
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj are you back?
<daenyth_> Hi
<DasEi1> gigenieks: ?
<daenyth_> Anyone here have experience with changing pulseaudio profiles via CLI? When I run 'pacmd set-card-profile' I get an error, and I don't know how to fix it. I get Failed to set card profile to 'analog-stereo'. (or 'hdmi-stereo')
<daenyth_> As far as I can tell those are the default profile names
<daenyth_> I can set profiles in pavucontrol, but can't get it to work with pacmd
<daenyth_> anyone have an idea?
<gigenieks> DasEi1: there is no files, my USB flash (which is 1gb) is empty, BUT I can't copy anything to it!! It says some error about "no free space" but when I go to trash there is some files (whic I deleted from USB some day ago) but I CANT empty that trash because those files are locked.
<gigenieks> I can give exact error messages if needed?!
<gigenieks> Do you understand my situation?
<DasEi1> gigenieks: df -h
<dondiba> fmorau: thank, seems to work this way, installation is ongoing!
<DasEi1> gigenieks: you now want to delete these files and put other stuff on ?
<gigenieks> And want to be able to put what I want to that USb flash
<gigenieks> right now I can't
<DasEi1> gigenieks: df -h (to check if it is sdb1 right and not sdb2
<DasEi1> which size is shown ?
<gigenieks> DasEi1: df -h output --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701916/
<gigenieks> it is right partiont as I see
<DasEi1> gigenieks: yupp, and the current files can be deleted ?
<zl0> morning all..Could you please advise me framework under c++ for neuro which can be integrated with DSEL
<vsync> /join ##c++
<gigenieks> In flash ther is none files, but in trash is (when I add USB), I need to delete those files from trash in order to get space in that USB.
<gigenieks> Kinda weird I guess...
<DasEi1> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<gigenieks> But important to get it done today
<ActionParsnip> gigenieks: open the mount point and press CTRL+H and you can see all hidden folders
<gigenieks> ActionParsnip: you mean /media/usb?
<compilerwriter> TheEvilPhoenix: Are you at your keyboard?
<dai> i wonder.....can you play dwarf fort on ubuntu?
<DasEi1> gigenieks: cd .../.Trash-userid/ (the one of the usb), then sudo rm it (be sure to be in the right dir) or simply reformat with gparted if that's too risky for you
<gigenieks> There is folder named ".Trash-1000" should I delete it??
<DasEi1> gigenieks: yes
<TheMatrix3000> I need assistance in getting an application to start once a user logs in
<TheMatrix3000> where would I put the command to start the application
<DasEi1> TheMatrix3000: /etc/rc.local
<vsync> use the fucking google, seriously
<vsync> google runlevels
<Pici> vsync: That attitude and language is not appropriate for this or any of our channels.
<TheMatrix3000> no need to cuss man
<Pici> !guidelines > vsync
<ubottu> vsync, please see my private message
<compilerwriter> ok folks I have a hard drive I like to salvage data from if I can get the thing mounted.  Any takers.
<Hathadar> I just updated my nvidia drivers to v 280.13.  Ubuntu now fails to boot to desktop.  The kernal log states a conflict between client (v 280.13) and the kernal (v 270.41.06).  How do I update the kernal to allow the newer drivers?
<TheMatrix3000> I didn't even know they were called run levels
<vsync> Maybe you oughta learn some then
<gigenieks> DasEi1: I tried to delete it, but I couldn't pressed "del" key nothing happened, pressed right mouse "delete" option is grayed out (= dont have permissions?!) so i tried to pen file manager "gksudo thunar" (I have Xubuntu) and go to /media/usb but now there is no folder at all... So what should I do?
<TheMatrix3000> I am learning
<Pici> !runlevels | TheMatrix3000 vsync
<ubottu> TheMatrix3000 vsync: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<DasEi1> TheMatrix3000: that's another way to do so, or can use a cronjob
<TheMatrix3000> well cronjobs run in time intervals correct
<TheMatrix3000> not based on logins are they?
<gigenieks> DasEi1: Ok i get to see it "show hidden files" but when I delete I got error "Unable to find or create trash directory"
<DasEi1> gigenieks: cd as root to the folder and from inside rmit
<DasEi1> rm it*
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: open a trml
<bober> fgg
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo mkdir /media/hd
<bober> алоха
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo fdisk -l  , which sdXX is it ?
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/hd
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: cd /media/hd && ls
<DasEi1> gigenieks: success ?
<DasEi1> gigenieks: else simply reformat it with gparted
<BarkingFish> aha, he's back :)  Sorry I wasn't here when you arrived back gigenieks - was dealing with a breaking news story which needed urgent attention.
<khear> hi, when shutting down ubuntu, is there a way to see the shutdown console messages instead of the progress bar?
<compilerwriter>  DasEi1 I got called away can we start over please.  My apologies.
<gigenieks> Da** I am getting angry such a pain in a**... I managed to remove that folder, but I could nothing copy to it.. So I tried to remove it and insert again in slot some weird things happening when I insert it I got 2 or 3 windows with "open with" huh??!
<DasEi1> khear: you can edit /etc/default/grub and remove the splash-option
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: open a trml
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo mkdir /media/hd
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo fdisk -l  , which sdXX is it ?
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/hd
<gigenieks> It automatically opens media folder where is "usb" which we created earlier and is locked (locked = with big x sign to it) /media/USB DISK  file.
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: cd /media/hd && ls
<khear> DasEi1: thanks
<DasEi1> gigenieks: k, then unmount it and reformat
<DasEi1> khear: nickmiss ?
<gigenieks> how do I exactly reformat it?
<DasEi1> gigenieks: gksudo gparted
<gigenieks> BarkingFish: its fine.
<compilerwriter> fdisk -l returned nothing DasEi1
<gigenieks> DasEi1: need to install it first (I have Xubuntu) there is no gparted by deault
<DasEi1> gigenieks: choose the drive uppr right corner, do a new mstable and forrmat it (right-klick on the emty space, then apply-button)
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: l="L"
<physically_fit> i think on windows you can format the USB device by right clicking on it
<khear> DasEi1: err.. as far as i can see, you told me about the grub option? or maybe i'm going crazy.
<tsaknorris> join /#python
<BarkingFish> tsaknorris, try this: /join #python
<BarkingFish> it works better :)
<DasEi1> khear: err, my bad , sure, its me being lil confused these days ;)
<tsaknorris> BarkingFish:  lol yeah
<asdasd> hey
<asdasd> if ubunjtu is so easy to use why are there 1500+ people here?
<genii-around> asdasd: The helpers have to come from someplace.
<asdasd> =)
<compilerwriter> fdisk -l still returns nothing DasEi1
<zykotick9> compilerwriter, you need to use "sudo fdisk -l"
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: drive attached , and with run with sudo ?
<compilerwriter> sudo fdisk still returns nothing
<gigenieks> OK I installed gparted.
<gigenieks> DasEi1: there is only 1 drive (Xubuntu partion) no USb to format.
<DasEi1> gigenieks: see above, choose in upper right corner
<compilerwriter> I had done a /bin/bash and was running as root so I thought the sudo to be superfluous.  but I did exit that shell and try "sudo fdisk -l" and still got nothing.  Does that mean the computer itself is not recognizing the hard disk is connected to the hard drive?
<gigenieks> DasEi1: I tried.
<gigenieks> that
<JosephRuby> is there a way to have a folder show all sub-folders by default so that I don't haveto ctrl+h each time I open my home folder?
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: seems like
<xeqache> need help installing x64 flash plugin
<compilerwriter> So then my next option is to see if the platter is any good by going to a shop
<ActionParsnip> xeqache: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: how many drives does the box have ? just one internal and the external ?
<robuciic> hey, ubuntu users. i'm your friend
<ActionParsnip> xeqache: be sure you have no other flash plugins installed
<robuciic> upgraded from 11.04 to 10 .. there was flash player plugin installer failure. and now i am not able to install it after upgrade is done as well. what to do?
<IdleOne> robuciic: 11.10 in #ubuntu+1
<gr33n7007h> Yo any1 know how 2 stream youtube videos to vlc in ubuntu linux?
<cyphase> JosephRuby, you mean show hidden files and folders by default?
<cyphase> JosephRuby, in any nautilus window, go to Edit -> Preferences, then check "Show hidden and backup files"
<racho> or just press Ctrl+H
<JosephRuby> cyphase, yes that is what I mean
<cyphase> racho, he doesn't want to have to do it every time
<JosephRuby> cyphase, ty that worked.
<compilerwriter> Currently DasEi1 the box has one hard drive a CD-ROM drive and a usb CD-ROM drive that is currently running a live 11.04 Ubuntu cd.
<cyphase> JosephRuby, you're welcome :)
<gigenieks> So what now?
<gigenieks> im stuck with that USB issue
<Ronald_> When will Ubuntu support Gnome 3?
<gigenieks> If cant get it fixed I would need to reformat Xubuntu to XP...
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: so you'll probably want to mount /dev/sda1
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DasEi1> Ronald : it's not supported here, but on your own risk and have it from a ppa (better try in a vm first)
<Ronald_> DasEi1 but will it be supported in the future? The sidebar is driving me to madness!
<boskee> Hello
<elspru> how do I view the kernel source code?
<deadpool> hey guys I updated some software yesterday and now eclipse won't work for me, is there anyway I can do something like a system restore? and get back to yesterday
<DasEi1> Ronald_: welcome to club ; not that I new, but you can also have lubuntu,xubuntu and so on
<deadpool> I didn't do any backups, I have been in ubuntu like for a 5 days
<elspru> I would suggest voiding doing updates in future
<curiousx> elspru: ls /usr/src
<dweez> sidebar is still there in Gnome 3
<curiousx> elspru: ls /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.3X
<DasEi1> Ronald_ for now you can switch to classic
<bombadil_rocks> deadpool - not really
<boskee> I have a problem with Oneiric, where I receive random keyup press events that prevent me from working on ubuntu. Those events affect whole system (not only the active window) and I can't find a source of that problem. Can anyone help me?
<DasEi1> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Ronald_> dweez that one I love
<dweez> I'm running Gnome 3 on 11.10
<elspru> curiousx: I can't find mm/mmap.c
<dweez> It's not the most stablest (I know, not a word) thing but it doesn't crash the box
<deadpool> I get this error when I try to run eclipse  /usr/bin/xulrunner-2.0: not found
<curiousx> elspru: locate mmap.c
<deadpool> anyone konw what that means
<compilerwriter> /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab is what I get when I tried mount /dev/sda
<Ronald_> dweez is it supported and stable?
<curiousx> in my case give me ---> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/arch/arm/mm/mmap.c
<bombadil_rocks> deadpool, do you have xulrunner installed?
<gigenieks> right now I can't even mount that USB it shows error: "Daemon is inhibited."
<dweez> No, it's not currently supported
<curiousx> and /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.39.4/mm/mmap.c
<gigenieks> Guys - help me plz.
<dweez> and like I said, i get some app crash reports, but very infrequently and nothing "show stopper"
<deadpool> I would assume I mean I had eclipse working yesterday
<yeats> deadpool: it means that the (correct version of xulrunner) is not installed
<Ronald_> dweez but it will be when the stable of 11.10 comes out?
<deadpool> how would I get the correct version
<yeats> !info xulrunner-2.0
<ubottu> xulrunner-2.0 (source: xulrunner-2.0): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 10371 kB, installed size 27960 kB
<deadpool> I probably got another version while I was updating yesterday
<dweez> I'm not sure but I don't think they are going for Gnome 3 support by release time of 11.10
<compilerwriter> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab  is what I got in response to mount command DasEi1
<yeats> deadpool: 'sudo apt-get install xulrunner-2.0'
<raven_> anything fills up my hdd - how to find out what this is??
<gr33n7007h> how can i broadcast a message not using wall command?
<Ronald_> dweez otherwise I have to learn to work with Fedore. That is not what I want but hmm I just love the new Gnome 3
<Ronald_> Fedora
<deadpool> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yeats> gr33n7007h: why not use 'wall'? just wondering...
<deadpool> is google chrome using it?
<dweez> is this a critical box for you Ronald_?
<bombadil_rocks> raven_ use baobab, I forget where in the menu it is
<xangua> deadpool: close synaptic/software centre
<DasEi1> raven_: install gnome-utils, use baobab
<gr33n7007h> because i want to pipe to screen
<deadpool> it is closed
<raven_> DasEi1, i need anything what shows me open files
<Ronald_> dweez hmm not realy but I like to work on a system that does the job easy
<deadpool> I am going to close chrome and see if it works
<DasEi1> deadpool: trying to use cmd-line while synaptic or another manager open ?
<dweez> well, Gnome 3 seems to be in the regular oneiric repos
<gigenieks> Last time am I wasting my time here?
<dweez> I just did "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" and let it do the magic
<deadpool> well I don't see anything open
<dweez> but anyway, gotta run.  Good luck Ronald_
<deadpool> only chrome and terminal
<gigenieks> I need to know, if so - go elsewhere or reformet to XP where I can do that simple thing
<curiousx> take it easy gigenieks we do aur best =P
<ActionParsnip> dweez: oneiric is supported and discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Ronald_> dweez Thanks!
<Ronald_> dweez I think about it for a while
<dweez> ActionParsnip, thanks, but we weren't discussing Oneiric per se, but rather Gnome 3...my apologies
<DasEi1> !aptlock | deadpool
<ubottu> deadpool: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gr33n7007h> deadpool -- sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<raven_> anything fills up my hdd - how to find out what this is??
<gigenieks> curiousx: sure I know, but it is kinda emergency and it seems that noone knows what is solution to my issue so I need to know that, so i can go google or just reformeat (X)Ubuntu. ;)
<ActionParsnip> dweez: gnome3 also is offtopic, sorry :(
<deadpool> k
<bombadil_rocks> raven_ install gnome-utils, then type baobab into the termenal
<Ronald_> dweez for now I go back to classic mode
<yeats> deadpool: I wouldn't remove the lock until I knew what process is using it
<curiousx> gigenieks: what is the issue ?
<Ronald_> I hate Unity to much
<bombadil_rocks> it will allow you to search your hardrive and show you disk usuage per folder
<gigenieks> curiousx: before I could access (Xubuntu automatically mounted my USB flash), BUT i could copy anything to it (because i previously deleted files which stayted in trash) So we managed to delete them but now I can't access USB (it doesnt mount automatically as it used to do) I get errror: "Daemon is inhibited"
<gigenieks> *couldn't copy*
<raven_> anything fills up my hdd - how to find out what this is??
<compilerwriter> DasEi1: have you any other ideas?
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: no, if the drive isn't recognized, can't mount it
<compilerwriter> How do I tell empathy I don't really care to see all the join/leave messages?
<xangua> compilerwriter: try another client, empathy is very limited for irc
<compilerwriter> DasEi1: So then all I have left is to see if I can mount  the platter in a new housing.
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: on lifecd can use xchat which is not so heavy in ressources
<DasEi1> compilerwriter: yes
<SaidKLE> Question: I can't get apache2 and php to recognize the pg_connect() command, even after installing php5-pgsql module.  Any ideas?
<}[o0]{> is it just me or is network manager perpertually problematic? it takes over an hour to get reconnected to a new AP when I switch. syslog reports failed association to driver over and over..
<curiousx> gigenieks: your fstab is good ?
<raven_> WOW 20GB syslog file because of USB-Errors...
<bombadil_rocks> }[o0]{, there is something wrong w/ your drivers, or networkmanager or the physical hardware
<bombadil_rocks> raven_, damn, that sucks
<celestius> what do you call/what package is responsible for/how can i google for more info on how to hack the little mail icon in the top right corner, that integrates with empathy and evolution by default?
<xangua> celestius: how about you try to make a clear question¿ ;)
<}[o0]{> no. since I am here now..it's not likely, bombadil_rocks. just to check i purged nm, installed wicd...and no problem. so i switch everything back.
<celestius> xangua: do you know which icon i'm talking about?
<gigenieks> curiousx: what is the command?
<gigenieks> ls fstab?
<}[o0]{> problem for the next hour. so this says "hi...my implementation is bad.", bombadil_rocks.
<celestius> bombadil_rocks is it true that his songs are stronger songs, and his feet are faster?
<curiousx> gigenieks: nop
<}[o0]{> someone needs to look at that because the number of forum posts seems to keep growing with the same complaints.
<onder> Hi everybody.
<curiousx> i found in da forum that a user solved it with just "sudo killall udisks"
<curiousx> gigenieks: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604563&page=3
<bombadil_rocks> }[o0]{, I don't know about that but taking an hour to connect to an ap is a sign something is wrong
<}[o0]{> orly. lol.
<}[o0]{> okay...leaving with the usual lack of an answer to a COMMON PROBLEM. thanks :)
<bombadil_rocks> celestius: yes it is
<DasEi1> raven_: http://linuxcommand.org/man_pages/logrotate8.html
<iron_bear> how do i change the window menu in unity from the top of the screen to inside each window???
<raven_> DasEi now i deleted the logfile but there comes no free space with it and i cannot delete the file also in trash - what possible now?
<gigenieks> curiousx: now USb is mounted but I can't copy to it.
<gigenieks> anything
<gigenieks> seems like I dont have permissions or something
<gigenieks> right click > "paste" option is grayed out..
<DasEi1> sudo chown -R YOURusernameHere /path/Mountpoint (mount shows the folder)
<gigenieks> Yes, I was right "properties" > permissions tab "owner: root" everything else grayed out in GUI view (if u get what I mean)
<DasEi1> sudo chown -R YOURusernameHere /path/Mountpoint (mount shows the folder) ,gigenieks
<skie> looking for some help with getting a fresh ubuntu 10.04 install to connect to my wired home network.
<scwizard> after I've apt-getted a package, is there any way for me to see where its installed itself?
<skie> (also, I'm pretty much a total *nix newbie, so bear(bare?) with me here)
<scwizard> the package I'm hunting for in this case is default-jdk
<DasEi1> raven_: df -h shows no change and you removed it from trash ?
<raven_> DasEi1, yes removed it via sudo rm
<DasEi1> raven_: so space will be there
<raven_> DasEi1, df does not change
<gigenieks> DasEi1: finally!!! Seems that we fixed this weird thing... :)
<DasEi1> !yay | lol
<ubottu> lol: Glad you made it! :-)
<upwardindex> I've been searching for a while now but I can't seem to find what causes the installation of mariadb-server-5.3 to fail
<robin0800> deadpool, sudo aptitude safe-upgrade is your friend
<gigenieks> So to wrap it up: 1) delete hidden trash folder in mounted place 2) I got that wierd "Daemon is inhibited" error which was fixed with "sudo killall udisks" now I could mount USB again, then 3)get right permissions with sudo chown -R 4) copy what u need. Seems in that order we did that.
<deadpool> robin0800 I run that command?
<deadpool> ok it is updating some stuff
<D_Russ> is there a way to set thunderbird as my default email client, meaning get rid of evolution on the system tray and have it open thunderbird when i click the envelope?
<deadpool> anyone tried to remove the start up sound?
<Trashi> hi. i got a kubuntu question. by default in kde exists an "grid desktop"-layout which im missing in (k)ubuntu... does anybody know how to enable?
<upwardindex> MariaDB simply refuses to start and nothing in dmesg, any idea where errors could be logged?
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: gnome-control-center, preferred applications
<ActionParsnip> D_Russ: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/mozilla-thunderbird-email-notification-in-ubuntu-get-green-indicator-and-gnome-libnotify-popup-for-new-mail/
<ActionParsnip> deadpool: I just set my sound theme to none and it works
<MonkeyDust> D_Russ: forget what i say, 11.04 is unity
<D_Russ> yeah i am using 11.04 MonkeyDust
<D_Russ> Thankyou ActionParsnip
<racho> maybe 11.10 should be called Masturbating Monkey. Linus would be pleased ;)
<magma> for when ubuntu 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> magma: next month
<enchilado> ...
<ActionParsnip> magma: look at the version number, then think about it ;)
<enchilado> This month
<enchilado> :P
<ActionParsnip> oh yeah, its october now
<ActionParsnip> my bad
<KM0201> only a few more days
<magma> oh ok
<enchilado> magma: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<magma> lol
<magma> cool
<ActionParsnip> magma: the version numbers are related to the year and month released
<KM0201> a whole new world,. a whole new computer?.. boy thats big expectations
<KM0201> lol
<magma> yes, but I wanted to know the day
<KM0201> ActionParsnip: do you know where to download the lubuntu 11.10 beta?... i'm not really interested in unity in any format (2d or 3d)
<Scunizi> I'm getting tired of sneaker net on one machine (desktop 10.10).  It can't see the network ie. other machines, NAS etc.  Other machines are a mix of 11.04 & XP, NAS is off the Netgear router.  Other Ubuntu machines *can* see the network.  SMBFS is installed.  Where do I look for a solution?
<dr_willis> KM0201:  You could always use the minimal cd, and install lubuntu-desktop on top of it.
<KM0201> dr_willis: to much hassle, i just wann atry it in vbox.
<manizzle> what is the ubuntu package for db4.2
<manizzle> or libdb4.2
<zromayn> hello there. i just install dhcp3 in my ubuntu server 11.04. from documentation it states that i need to edit the file /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf I don't seem to find that file anywhere. have I missed something?
<manizzle> i tried to apt-get install both of them
<dr_willis> KM0201:  lubuntu is often behind in releaseing the spefici lubuntu isos
<manizzle> both try to install ruby
<KM0201> Scunizi: just out of curiosity, have you tried booting an 11.04 live cd on that machine, to see if the network card gets recognized on the next version?
<junior> quick question for anyone who knows. I want to stream line my kernel in 11.10 Beta 2, and need to know how I can get ther kernel source considering kernel.org is down for extended "maintenance"
<xangua> !oneiric | junior
<ubottu> junior: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<KM0201> dr_willis: i figured.. no big deal... i'm pretty happy w/ 11.10
<Scunizi> KM0201, nope.. but was thinking of upgrading to 11.04 shortly.. are there issues with the network cards?
<junior> ty
<KM0201> Scunizi: well, if it can't get online, that's the first thing i would check... seems yours isn't being recognized (assuming all else is ok)... i'd try booting an 11.04 live CD, and see if it gets online...
<KM0201> Scunizi: no point in trying to "upgrade" a system that isn't working properly... do a clean install.
<Scunizi> KM0201, It's on the net.. just can't see the LAN
<KM0201> Scunizi:  so it can get online, but it just can't see other machines that are on the LAN... ther ewas a bug in10.10 samba... can't remember what it was.. (di9dn't effect me, but i saw a post about it)
<pooltable> when was Oneiric Ocelot relase date change ??
<skie> any thoughts on a working ethernet connection... just not working?
<KM0201> Scunizi: read bryanl's post
<KM0201> http://techreport.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=74228
<skie> I've tested the connection with my laptop, and it works
<skie> and I've been promised that before installing ubuntu on the machine, the machine had connectivity
<Scunizi> KM0201, yea.. something about restarting smb's two underlying systems.. however I don't have samba installed, just smbfs which is suppose to activate LAN shares from what I understand.  Where's bryanl's post? I don't see it in the history
<KM0201> Scunizi: read the link i posted.
<pooltable> when was Oneiric Ocelot relase date change ??
<Scunizi> KM0201, ah.. missed the link 'cause it didn't highlight.. sorry 'bout that.
<KM0201> Scunizi: it was my fault, i meant to put it all on one line
<KM0201> dr_willis: looks like lubuntu is still on beta 2.. so yeah, they are lagging a bit, but i'll try the live cd in vbox
<pooltable> is ubuntu the only linux os that easy to update???
<manizzle> lol pooltable
<ruub> hi, i just made a dualboot with ubuntu two times. 10.04 . i can start up the new one i added. but the one that was already longer time on this computer i dont see in grub. what can i do about that?
<pooltable> manizzle i just asking here soor if i am new
<dangertux> ruub - under the Ubuntu you can get to, mount the partition that the other install is on (e.g:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt) then do (sudo update-grub) it should add the original one to the bootloader , make sure you change your partition as necessary for the correct installation.
<ruub> okay i try reboot now. thnx brb
<ruub> hm.. didnt help :/
<skie> any idea why a wired ethernet connection (that has been tested and shown to work on a different machine) wouldn't work on a fresh 10.04 install?
<KM0201> ruub: do you have a current live cd?
<ruub> meaby its the problem that i didnt make more partisions. i did just do; instal side by side
<ruub> yep i have a livecd
<KM0201> !grub2 | ruub
<ubottu> ruub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> ruub: follow the "restore grub" instructions
<tvaldes> Can someone help me run CD/DVD creator as root in 10.04? "gksudo nautilus --no-default-window --no-desktop burn:///" isn't working, and it did in older versions... Thanks!
<ruub> i never do annything with windows
<KM0201> tvaldes: why on earth would you rnt hat as root?
<tvaldes> backup purposes. Have to burn files for users that don't even exist on the backup server, only on production server
<tvaldes> and have to preserve permissions
<musl> tvaldes: why not run tar or rsync or something as root, creating an archive and then burn that as a normal user?
<tvaldes> And Gnomebaker won't let me burn DVD's if the directory structure is too deep, even if the 'force' checkbox is checked
<dangertux> ruub : make sure you know what partition your other install is on otherwise grub will not be able to detect it.  sudo fdisk -l can list your partitions if you don't know.
<Bokator> des francais ici ?!!!
<ruub> i didnt make more partisions
<glebihan> tvaldes, the correct command would be "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop burn:///"
<ruub> i just did side by side
<glebihan> !fr | Bokator
<ubottu> Bokator: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bokator> pas de francais ?
<tvaldes> THe tar would be larger than 4Gb, which isnt allowed by the DVD format (joliet I think?)
<dangertux> ruub - if you did side by side, more partitions were still created, they were just created automatically.
<ruub> okay
<ruub> the one you gave before was this one i use now then
<ruub> what can i try?
<musl> What about a format that supports multi-part archives, and what about something like par2 that can include redundancy info because you're storing it on a potentially lossy channel (DVDs)
<tvaldes> glebihan: "gksudo nautilus --no-desktop burn:///" didn't work. Neither does "gksudo nautilus burn:///"
<KM0201> ruub: so you've already tried using boot repair?
 * musl digresses
<dangertux> ruub - I am not understanding what you're asking.
<bombadil_rocks> tvaldes, try using tar.7z if you can, it perserves permisions and supports spliting the archive up
<ruub> there was something i did before rebooting
<ruub> uhm
<ruub> it was uhm a way to mount uhm
<ruub> the partision
<KM0201> 1st... did you install an actual dual boot, or did you install with Wubi (install ubuntu inside windows)
<ruub> no
<tvaldes> bombadil_rocks: Alright, I guess archiving will be the way to go then. Thanks!
<ruub> i hate windows
<KM0201> ruub: ok, so boot the live CD, then come back here.
<musl> tvaldes: Check out PAR2. It may save your arse.
<ruub> okay
<Polah> bombadil_rocks: tar supports permission preservations
<s3r3n1t7> For some odd reason, i can't run executables from the shell. It's made executable, it's in the right folder, it's written the correct way (i completed it with tab), but it's complaining that it can't find the file or directory
<bombadil_rocks> try ./executable name
<s3r3n1t7> that's exactly what i'm trying bombadil_rocks, and exactly what's complaining that it can't find the file
<s3r3n1t7> odd thing is, i can run chmod on the file just fine and i'm running it under my own user
<qin> s3r3n1t7: Do you own it?
<s3r3n1t7> qin, yup
<iceroot> s3r3n1t7: ls -all on that dir please
<tvaldes> musl: Thanks, I'll check it out
<iron_bear> how do i change the window menu in unity from the top of the screen to inside each window???
<Ruub> now here from my netbook
<s3r3n1t7> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/701964/
<KM0201> Ruub: now, open a terminal on that machine and type sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<Ruub> its still bussy starting up the livecd
<KM0201> Ruub: oh ok.
<glebihan> s3r3n1t7, try installing the "lsb-core" package
<s3r3n1t7> glebihan, will try, hold on ...
<s3r3n1t7> glebihan, that worked, thanks!
<TheLawnmowerMan> Can anybody give me a hand?  I've got no sound coming out of my Ubuntu box.  When I run 'lspci -v | grep "Audio device"' I see imgur.com/0sJMa although I can clearly see a device in my sound preferences http://imgur.com/aCw2u.  I do see some information about my sound device - paste.ubuntu.com/701853/  Any suggestions?
<glebihan> s3r3n1t7, you're welcome
<Corey> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Corey> TheLawnmowerMan: That may help.
<Ruub> E: couldnt  find package boot-repair
<Faris> Hi! Is it possible to play music on a server over SSH ?
<Ruub> thats what i get now
<g0rs> Hello, is there any application for cpu frequency scaling in the latest version of ubuntu? I have have some apps but they dont seem to work . I was looking for an application with which we can select the clock frequenccy or clock speed of processor(s) on the desktop. Can anybody comment?
<TheLawnmowerMan> Corey: I've seen the community sound troubleshooting before and can get to step six.  I know that this sound card works because it worked when this machine had windows on it.
<KM0201> Ruub: is the machine ont he internet?
<iron_bear> how do i change the window menu in unity from the top of the screen to inside each window???
<Ruub> yeah its on internet
<xangua> g0rs: there is a cpufreq 'indicator' if that is your question
<KM0201> Ruub: open synaptic package manager
<xangua> lots of indicator stuff on the omg!ubuntu! blog ;)
<g0rs> xangua: i have installed but it doesn't work. Do you know where to find it in a repository?
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc
<xangua> not that i spam or is the only blog about ubuntu, but really good articles
<Ruub> okay and install it from there?
<xangua> !cpufreq
<KM0201> well, first, click settings/repositories
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: Natty
<xangua> grrr what whas the factoid to configure cpufreq¿¿ give it to g0rs ;)
<Faris> I got music on my Linux Desktop and I want to remotely make it play music from my laptop. Is that possible over SSH ?
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Faris: sure, connect with:  ssh -X username@server
<KM0201> Ruub: n software sources, make sure all the boxes on the first two tabs (ubuntu software, and other software) are checked... then click close, and click reload
<KM0201> then search for boot-repair
<ActionParsnip> Faris: the apps will display on the client, but the sound will come out of the serve
<Faris> Oh by the way my desktop has no X server, it's console only
<Faris> but has audio drivers
<ActionParsnip> Faris: could use mplayer than, or vlc-nox
<Faris> mplayer can't load audio drivers :s
<jsharpminor> Hi, I need help!!!!!   I think I just removed myself from sudoers using usermod -G. I was trying to add myself to vboxusers, but now I'm not allowed to sudo or su. Is there a default root password for Ubuntu, or some way for me to add myself back to the sudoers?
<Faris> I can't even run alsamixer voer SSH :(
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: the cpu indicator application is not available for installation
<Faris> mplayer can't load audio drivers over SSH that is
<Faris> But does work perfectly otherwise
<synapse> Is it possible to archive/zip/tar a fakeroot environment?
<Ruub> hm
<Ruub> it dont seem  to find annything
<Ruub> oh reload
<jsharpminor> I already tried to apt-get install fakeroot, but it needs sudo / root priviliges, and it tells me mine are invalid.
<qin> Faris: With vlc you have more chances to stream audio, but not via ssh.
<matrox85> hello
<Faris> I don't want to stream music
<Ruub> i checked all things in software sources
<Faris> I want to play what's on the Desktop
<Ruub> and then?
<KM0201> Ruub: do a search in synaptic for "boot-repair" (after you reload of course)
<Ruub> i did
<qin> Faris: In general, ssh is not sreaming protocol, vlc comes with streaming server.
<Ruub> found nothing
<jsharpminor> Hi, I need help!!!!!   I think I just removed myself from sudoers using usermod -G. I was trying to add myself to vboxusers, but now I'm not allowed to sudo or su. Is there a default root password for Ubuntu, or some way for me to add myself back to the sudoers?
<matrox85> hello
<KM0201> Ruub: what version is the live cd?
<matrox85> ragazzi
<matrox85> parlate
<matrox85> italiano
<Ruub> 10.04
<KM0201> Ruub: thats why.
<ActionParsnip> jsharpminor: boot to root recovery mode and you can add yourself to the admin group again
<Ruub> its what  i installed
<KM0201> Ruub: well, 10.04 doesn't have boot-repair
<jsharpminor> ActionParsnip: does that require a recovery disk, or should that be one of the options already in GRUB?
<KM0201> Ruub: can we chat privately, cuz you dont' !tab and i can't keep track of you
<Ruub> hm
<iron_bear> how do i change the window menu in unity from the top of the screen to inside each window???
<Faris> I just figured out a way to do it
<qin> Faris: I am interested.
<Faris> I ran a mocp beforehand
<Faris> and then I could do anything related through SSH
<Faris> mocp being a console music player
<matrox85> someone help me please???
<Faris> of course u must be logged as the user that's running mocp
<Islam> how do I stop the recently opened files from recording that ?
<g0rs> matrox85: ask you question in channel
<qin> uhmm..?
<synapse> Is it possible to archive/zip/tar a fakeroot environment?
<MrNibbles> hey guys, i remember reading a while ago that there is a flag for screen which lets you just view the current user rather than interact with it
<MrNibbles> anyone remember this flag :/
<matrox85> I'm sorry I'm new and do not speak English well
<Islam> does any body know how to stop the recntly used files from recording ?
<iron_bear> hello??
<g0rs> xangua: cpu selector/indicator is not working
<sloof3> Is it even possible to do-release-upgrade from 8.10 anymore?
<sloof3> -server
<Islam> any body here ?
<bombadil_rocks> yes
<matrox85> I need to install a virtual machine from windows7 ..... import files from windows7 just ask me a file OVF ... but the vmware files are formatted differently .... unconvertitore know this type of format
<anderson> AJ_Z0,  helow
<iron_bear> how do i change the window menu in unity from the top of the screen to inside each window???
<g0rs> matrox85: did you try virtual box from oracle?
<matrox85> no
<matrox85> yes yes
<matrox85> oracle virtual bix
<matrox85> box
<g0rs> matrox85: it seems to work
<gr33n7007h> Is there a program or command to use a screensaver as desktop background ?
<mikd> how do i get KDE
<matrox85> asks me to import the file format OVF
<xangua> mikd: sudo apt-geet install kubuntu-desktop
<matrox85> I can not convert
<xangua> mikd:  or download kubuntu and clean install
<g0rs> mikd: try apt-get ?
<Islam> does any body know how to stop the recent files to stop recording ?
<mikd> ok! thanks
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: xvidwinwrap
<Scunizi> matrox85, I think vbox will import vmware files direct if I'm not mistaken.. Check vbox's site for instructions on doing that or converting the file
<th0r1> Islam: that question makes no sense
<matrox85> I try to look at the site but that alone does not do anything
<iron_bear> how do i change the the menus in unity from the  global application menu to inside each window??
<Islam> when you open the files and folders from the launcher it showes the recent opened files, how do I stop it
<qin> Islam: By real effort I got you likewise: Disable recent files, so: http://ubuntuguide.net/clear-and-disable-recent-documents-list-on-ubuntu-gnome
<gr33n7007h> or thanks alot ActionParsnip ;)
<ActionParsnip> gr33n7007h: http://www.khattam.info/howto-video-wallpaper-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-2010-02-15.html
<atdprhs> hi
<Islam> thanx qin but thats now what I have
<atdprhs> I need to clear my grub list on my ubuntu installed on the external hard drive
<Islam> I've ubuntu 11.04
<gr33n7007h> cheers man thanks for that ;P
<atdprhs> because it shows the other operating systems on the internal hard drive
<atdprhs> I remember I knew there was a specific command for it on terminal, anyone can help?
<Islam> some one here gave me a command before that stoped that thing from recording
<qin> Islam: http://ubuntuguide.net/clearprevent-recent-documents-under-files-folders-in-ubuntu-unity
<Islam> qin : thanx thats what I was talkin about
<Islam> thanx mate
<atdprhs> anyone knows how I can make my grub loader to show only OS installed on the hard drive not any other attached hard drive?
<qin> Islam: Welcome, buddy.
<g0rs> atdprhs: usually external drives have a drive id like sda or sdb whereas your internal drives are named hda, hdb and hdc
<g0rs> atdprhs: if youare new to this, why not remove external drives when you are naming partitions ?
<atdprhs> yes q0rs, but i want the grub loader on that external drive to only have the OS in it
<g0rs> atdprhs: you can connect an external drive and see its name or drive id
<atdprhs> I installed ubuntu on that external hard drive and already using it now from that external hard drive
<tvaldes> I'm having trouble with K3b in Ubuntu 10.04. I get the error: k3b did not find any optical device in your system. Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices. Running lshal shows the burner... Any ideas?
<atdprhs> but I don't want that ubuntu on that external hard drive to see other operating systems on the other machine
<g0rs> atdprhs: do you want to install the bootloader on an external drive and os files on your internal hard drive?
<atdprhs> no
<atdprhs> when I installed ubuntu on that External HDD, it loaded and identified the other OS on the internal HDD
<atdprhs> my problem is that if I used that E. HDD on another computer, it will ask me to choose between the operating systems which are already not installed on that other machine
<atdprhs> So I don't need the other OS on that E. DHD
<atdprhs> HDD*
<qin> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<atdprhs> noooo qin
<iron_bear> how do i change the the menus in unity from the  global application menu to inside each window??
<atdprhs> I remember I came here before for that problem and somebody gave me a command to fix it
<iron_bear> anyone?? ffs you'd think 1 of 1463 ppl would know
<atdprhs> what I need is to remove the other links to the other operating systems on that grub loader on my external HDD
<KM0201> iron_bear: you'd think you'd be greatful that 1463 people read your question
<bsmith093> im using openoffice, how do i remove numbers that occur on a line by themselves, because apparently this "\n\d+\n" minus the quotes isnt working
<jen_> qustion
<iron_bear> KM0201, sorry, I'm just having one of those days
<KM0201> iron_bear: it happens
<atdprhs> g0rs, any idea?
<atdprhs> any help any one?
<g0rs> atdprhs: it is a bit complicated, if i were you , i would read the manuals or tutorials on grub and linux before attempting it
<g0rs> atdprhs: i dont its details as of now, i have to look them up.
<atdprhs> would it be ok if I removed the other links manually from the menu file?
<Toidi> Good afternoon everyone
<daavis> hey
<daavis> where is ubuntu 'theme' folder?
<Toidi> One of the guys here thought he would lend a hand and move our NAS server (running ubuntu LTS 10.04 desktop) and plugged it while running. When booting it can no longer mount the tmp partition what would be the best way to fix this?
<Toidi> unplugged*
<dentych> Hello fine people
<dentych> I have a problem - my fan is running at a very high and very disturbing speed at all times. I tried sensors-detect, and managed to get a fine list of information when executing sensors. My problem, though, is that I can't seem to make fancontrol work - I tried using pwmconfig, but it says that there are no modules available, which seems weird based on the fact that I can see both the CPU fan AND
<dentych> the CHASSIS1 FAn
<dentych> Do you have any idea on what to do?
<atdprhs> alright, I fixed my problem but I have another weird problem
<atdprhs> why does it say right before loading the grub loader, it says error invalid environment blok?
<atdprhs> block*
<Chwoka> hey 160 gb is enough, right?
<Toidi> Chwoka, for?
<Toidi> My / uses about 10gb (minus /home which is on another partition)
<Chwoka> nevermind, found the ubuntu sys rq page just after that
<Chwoka> oh man, partitions actually work on ubuntu?
<Chwoka> time to crack out partitionmagic 95!!!
<Toidi> Partition magic? heh
<Toidi> I would use gparted or the installer partition manager
<Chwoka> but we bought PartitionMagic and it stopped working at XP but now we get to get our money's worth again
<Toidi> I didn't know PM supported ext4 :P
<Chwoka> joke's on you, progress!
<Chwoka> 1995 where it at.
<ActionParsnip> Chwoka: why bother, ubuntu can manage partitions well
<Hilikus> is it possible to password protect a website in apache only if the client is in a certain IP range? i.e. outside of my LAN
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: you could use iptables to only allow connections to the port from certain IPs
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: no, i want to allow everyone to connect, but ask for a password if you're not in my lan
<Fudge> any noise cancelling software for mics on ubuntu
<qin> Fudge: audacity ?
<Chwoka> is there any known conflict with ubuntu and amd processors, because i hear amd is a real sack of sacks.
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: not sure there (personally) dude
<Fudge> qin more like something that can filter background noise when im on push to talk
<atdprhs> can anyone help me about how to "Add ‘ppa:n-muench/burg’ to your Software Sources"
<Scunizi> Chwoka, no issues here.. but also running nvidia video card
<Chwoka> Scunizi: well so am i, so cool
<Scunizi> Chwoka, so what's your worries?
<Fudge> atdprhs  apt-add-repository
<atdprhs> how can I update rep. Fudge?
<Chwoka> Scunizi: none now, thanks
<qin> Fudge: Ah, dunno.
<Fudge> thanks qin anyway
<atdprhs> thank you Fudge :-)
<theTwiz> hi all
<Telroth> I'm seeing performance issues with my raid5 (mdadm, speeds used to be ~360MB/s read, now it bounces between 500KB/s - 90MB/s, video playback stutters, renaming files can take 1-2s). Anyone able to possibly help?
<SIFTU> Telroth: how full is the volume
<theTwiz> im having trouble finding information on enabling inotify, ubuntu server 11. as best as i can tell, it is not currently enabled on my server, but my kernal does support it
<Telroth> SIFTU: the volume is xfs, which is at 93% capacity and has 420GB free.
<RockMeAmadeus> amanda knox was aquitted
<SIFTU> Telroth: smartmontools reports all ok?
<RockMeAmadeus> sorry, wrong channel
<SIFTU> Telroth: and the array isnt rebuilding or anything right
<grendal-prime> oook
<grendal-prime> so
<grendal-prime> anyone ever found anything that will open a visio diagram
<Telroth> SIFTU: All pass the general test (smartctl -H <drive>), is there something in specific I should check?
<SIFTU> Telroth: sounds right.. what about the mdadm status
<Telroth> SIFTU: clean, all drives active
<Guest91163> hey there everybody
<coz_> hey
<SIFTU> Telroth: what is load like?
<Telroth> There is no load other than me frustratedly running a speed test.
<Telroth> It's a media server, so it's usually used to stream video files over the network or for local playback
<baktrak> How do u find out whos connected o my wireless
<Telroth> baktrak: Check your wireless router's list of wireless clients, or perhaps the list of DHCP leases that have been handed out.
<Iron_Bear_> I fixed it!! check here for the solution http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html
<baktrak> theres no command for terminal?
<SIFTU> Telroth: iotop is nice and quite?
<coz_> baktrak,   gnome-terminal should work
<coz_> if you are on gnome that is
<Telroth> yes. occational 500-750KB/s bursts every few seconds during video streaming.
<baktrak> Yes but whats the command...
<DasEi1> baktrak: man netstat
<baktrak> ty
<itguru> Is it possible to download a google calender? I've been asked to import it into ubuntu, and I'm a touch stumped
<SIFTU> itguru: there is an addon for thunderbird
 * itguru hits google
<psingh> itguru, you can add the google calendar to Thunderbird.  Then right click on it to export.
<k0d3g3ar> itguru, have you checked the Google API docs for calendar?
<psingh> itguru, I think you need two plugins in Thunderbird: Provider for Google Calendar and Lightning
<k0d3g3ar> itguru, what exactly do you mean by "download"?  I mean do you want it as XML data, do you want it into an app, into a phone?  What exactly?
#ubuntu 2011-10-04
<itguru> The user doesn't want to sync, but start afresh with a new calender to be a duplicate of the old one
<itguru> I'm firing up thunderbird now to check it out, I didn't know you could add google calenders
<psingh> itguru, and it sounds like the user wants the calendar to be stored locally-- not connected online.  Is that correct?
<itguru> psingh the calender is to be imported into a *heaves* exchange calender .... (damn you OWA) :)
<sywisy> hi
<psingh> itguru, Ha Ha.  Thunderbird esports as *.ics or *.cvs.  Would one of these work for you when you "re-import" into exchange?
<sywisy> when using emacs to compile C-code, i do M-x compile, and then type file name in
<sywisy> can i tie this a button sequence?
<sywisy> to a button sequence*
<Telroth> psingh: for what it's worth, google offers a direct download of a calendar as ics or cvs; you could cut TB out of the loop entirely.
<Krenair> When I run gedit, this gets spammed to console:
<Krenair> ** (gedit:10950): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion `lang != NULL' failed
<Krenair> 11.04
<Krenair> gedit 2.30.4-2ubuntu1
<psingh> Telroth, I was just thinking there must be a way to do it directly.  Wasn't clear initially that itguru wanted to import it into exchange.  Looked like the goal was to import into Ubuntu as a local calendar.
<itguru> psingh I don't like having to look after windows boxes, but believe me, it was hard enough getting some clients to switch - but I'm still supporting hybrid setups :(
<Psyclone> i have windows installed side by side with xubuntu, is there a way i can resize the free space in my xubuntu
<Solved> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my relatively fast, new laptop, but when I boot it from the CD (which the iso is correct), it freezes in the part where the white and orange dots below "ubuntu" move around. Any ideas?
<Solved> Psyclone: Where is this free space coming from, and how much of it is there?
<Psyclone> Solved : I have only 150 mb free in xubuntu but 17 gb free in windows and i want to take memory from windows
<SIFTU> Psyclone: gparted from a live cd
<Solved> Psyclone: Well, you have to resize your windows partition to your desired size, and then grow your xubuntu partition
<robin0800> Krenair, run language support which will see if there is any thing missing
<Psyclone> Solved : do i do that through gparted
<Telroth> SIFTU: the performance loss is inside of mdadm somewhere. The drives themselves seem to be functioning properly (sustained 120MB/s from the individual drives), whereas the raid device (/dev/md1) is giving me 30MB/s bursts every other second (0-2% cpu usage)
<Solved> Psyclone: Yes, or any partition editor
<Telroth> Not sure if that helps any, but if you have any other ideas of things I should look into, it would be helpful.
<Solved> I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my relatively fast, new laptop, but when I boot it from the CD (which the iso is correct), it freezes in the part where the white and orange dots below "ubuntu" move around. Any ideas?
<SIFTU> Telroth: and it just happened all of a sudden?
<Chwoka> Solved: how long did you/are you wait/waiting?
<SIFTU> Solved: is it a laptop with hybrid graphics
<Solved> Chwoka: It just freezes, and I'
<CluelessPerson> huh?
<Solved> ve left it on for about 20 minutes, and still nothing happens
<Chwoka> CluelessPerson: ha ha, very clever
<Solved> The dots stop moving
<CluelessPerson> Chwoka,  Don't you love me? :p
<Solved> SIFTU: Uh, I don't know D:
<SIFTU> Solved: what make/model
<Telroth> write Performance has been poor the past month or so (I attributed it to never noticing it before, and it simply writing to diskcache because the files I was working with fit into cache). I noticed playback stuttering a few days ago, and that's when I checked the read performance, and found it well below normal
<Solved> \
<Solved> SIFTU: HP Pavillion dv6-6148ca
<manbra_linux> How do I get 'clone' view like windows on ubuntu 11.04?
<Krenair> robin0800, that fixed it. thanks.
<Chwoka> okay i am also installing ubuntu off of disk, and i'm confused about the partitioning thing. allocating drive space.
<SIFTU> Telroth: I'm not sure how XFS performs when it is 94% full, but most filesystems degrade after 80%
<ridz16> Hey guys I have a question regarding memory upgrade for my old computer. Max supported is 1gb and there are 2 memory slot, should I get one 1gb memory or two 512mb?  which option would save more energy and/or more beneficial to the computer in terms of efficiency? I currently have 256 and its not enough for my *buntu set up.
<Telroth> I'm seeing performance issues below the filesystem level
<Chwoka> first of all, i don't know if these partitions even exist yet or whether ubuntu will make them
<ActionParsnip> manbra_linux: do you mean same image on 2 display devices?
<Chwoka> second, i have no idea which one to pick
<Telroth> the raid block device is performing at about 1/10th of it's normal speeds
<SIFTU> Solved: hmm AMD?
<Chwoka> third, when i click install now it tells me i need to pick a root or something
<manbra_linux> ActionParsnip, yes
<Solved> Chwoka: I'm in the same situation. You have to shrink your C: drive after you have used a program called "perfect disk 2k" in Windows
<ActionParsnip> ridz16: if the ,ax is 1Gb and there are 2 slots then it will prbably be 2 x 512Mb
<edbian> ridz16: Only the newest intel i-series motherboard support dual or triple channel ram (I believe) so 1 1gb stick or 2 512Mb sticks will be about the same in everyway
<Solved> SIFTU: Phenom II Quad-Core Mobile
<ActionParsnip> manbra_linux: can you please add detail like that to your initial question, rather than us having to guess...
<LocoenelCoco> hello, Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop is really slow browsing on the internet or even pingining sites like google takes too long (it takes 36791ms to  "ping -c 5 google.com"), i have gentoo installed on vmware in the same laptop and the internet is allright, any ideas?
<SIFTU> Telroth: yeah I have never experienced that.. I first suspected a raid rebuild happening
<DasEi> Chwoka: you need at least a root  and common is also a swap and maybe you want a seperate home
<ActionParsnip> LocoenelCoco: what is the network chip?
<qin> LocoenelCoco: ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<ActionParsnip> manbra_linux: what video chip do you use?
<SIFTU> Solved: hmm then I'm not sure sorry
<LocoenelCoco> ActionParsnip, Realtek 8187
<Solved> ActionParsnip: I'm trying to install ubuntu 11.04 on my relatively fast, new laptop, but when I boot it from the CD (which the iso is correct), it freezes in the part where the white and orange dots below "ubuntu" move around. Any ideas?
<manbra_linux> ActionParsnip, I'm sorry, yes.  I want to have one image going to the same monitor.  i have a nvidia 465 GTX
<Chwoka> fourth and finally, the "change..." menu gives me a drop-down list of things to select and i can't tell which to use. there's "don't use" and then a bunc h of terms i'm not savvy enough to understand
<ActionParsnip> manbra_linux: if you run:  nvidia-settings    you can configure that there
<robin0800> ridz16, crucal have a very nice site that can scan your computer and advice about memory upgrades
<DasEi> Chwoka: root is ext4 default swap swap oc and home also ext4, give swap a good double of your ram in size
<ridz16> ActionParsnip, edbian, I was looking at power consumption and its around 2.5 volts,  would getting two 512mb doubles the power consumption to 5 volts?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<manbra_linux> ActionParsnip, wqhere?
<LocoenelCoco> qin, this address returns fast
<edbian> ridz16: Ummm... yes?  I'm not sure.
<manbra_linux> rather, were in nvidia settings?
<ActionParsnip> manbra_linux: its an app, it configures to proprietary driver for you
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did. The old one was bad, the new one is now good.
<Telroth> SIFTU: First thing I chceked, but no luck. I've done updates and rebooted, but still haven't really gotten anywhere :/ Thanks for your help! I'm going to go try the ##linux channel
<DasEi> Chwoka: is it a whole hd ? then why not use the automated installer ?
<Willis420> solved had a similar issue on install myself, try booting from usb stick
<Chwoka> DasEi: so use the gparted thing in ubuntu to do all this because i don't see all these options on the install screen
<Telroth> LocoenelCoco: how long does it take to `nslookup google.com` ?
<Telroth> Or, pick something you haven't tested recently, nslookup yahoo.com
<DasEi> Chwoka: it depends from which medium you install, which iso did you pick ?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: It worked at first, I was in the install, and then it froze. When I rebooted, it began to freeze during the loading, and has done the same thing every time I've tried since
<Chwoka> i ammmmmmm but i don't want to overwrite windows in case this turns out not to be the right tactic
<qin> LocoenelCoco: Change dns to public. vim /etc/resolv.conf; nameservers you can grab form google, 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Solved> Willis420: Hm, alright, I'll take that into consideration
<LocoenelCoco> Telroth, its almost instantly
<LocoenelCoco> qin, let me try that
<ActionParsnip> Solved: ok, what video chip are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Solved: is it some hybrid video chip nonesense?
<Chwoka> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<DasEi> Chwoka: so you have win and now want a dualboot on the same hd ?
<Chwoka> yes
<Richiie> hi
<Richiie> i have some questions to differences between /etc/rc3.d and rc.local
<DasEi> Chwoka: size of the drive and free space left ?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: I don't know..?
<Richiie> i was just wondering, is it possible in rc3.d to add a custom bash script i want to execute at boot ?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: How do I find that out in Windows?
<Richiie> and if so.. do i have to rename it as like S22myscript
<Solved> video chip
<ActionParsnip> LocoenelCoco: if the google DNS makes things faster then you can use this to apply the setting permanently: http://code.google.com/intl/zh-TW/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html
<Richiie> the init sys v traditional way.
<ActionParsnip> Solved: device manager
<ActionParsnip> Richiie: yes absolutely
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Richiie
<ubottu> Richiie: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Richiie> okay but what are the differences then ? is it that rc.local executes script as soon as the rc.X (X = any number 1-6) finishes ?
<Solved> ActionParsnip: In "Imaging devices"?
<Chwoka> DasEi: where can i find that
<ActionParsnip> Solved: display adapters
<Solved> AMD M88OG with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<ActionParsnip> Solved: ok then add the boot option: nomodeset
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Oof. I have no idea how to do that :/
<LocoenelCoco> qin, ActionParsnip , browsing is pretty faster now, ty
<LocoenelCoco> pinging google still takes long tough thats weird
<Chwoka> mm, found it. 160 gb hard disk with... 6.2 gb left?!?! christ no wonder this thing was sucking shit until the day it died
<Solved> ActionParsnip: How do i add a boot option?
<edbian> Chwoka: having a full hdd does not slow performance
<DasEi1> edbian: it does, especially when fragmented
<edbian> Chwoka: So long as the hdd is not 98% > full and you're using a linux file system :)
<itguru> psingh: I'm looking into the thunderbird export, and I think I'm having a dumb moment ...
<Chwoka> so get into windows and defragment?
<Chwoka> then try again?
<edbian> Chwoka: Is this an ntfs partition?
<LocoenelCoco> by the way network-manager overwrites changes made into /etc/resolv.conf?
<DasEi1> Chwoka: well , with 6gb there wouldn't be much fun
<Chwoka> well i do have 100 gb of fallback harddrive i could install
<Chwoka> edbian: one of them is the other is fat32
<DasEi1> Chwoka: much easier then, use the autopartitioner of ubuntu, install to the 100g and add win to its bootloader, boot from that disk
<juboba> hey
<Chwoka> boot from what disc
<Chwoka> ?
<edbian> Chwoka: de-fragment using windows.  I don't think you can defrag fat
<juboba> Where can I get info on ubuntu on HP Pavilion DM1??
<DasEi1> Chwoka: didn't you say you add an additional free 100g disk ?
<Chwoka> yes
<DasEi1> that disk then
<juboba> I need help configuring the touchpad and my ati video card
<dr_willis> juboba: the forums or askubuntu.com
<DasEi1> !synaptics | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Chwoka> okay
<Solved> ActionParsnip: Alright, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | Solved
<ubottu> Solved: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Solved> I'll try that
<Solved> thanks for the help
<Chwoka> i'll try that
<silvertip257> I'm trying to add print ranges in OO Calc 3.2.0 (running 10.04 LTS).  I've selected the rows+columns, but I get an error about Invalid Sheet Ref.  My procedure works on a Windows machine with OO Calc 3.2.0.
<Chwoka> thanks for the help
<meterpreter10> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Pcd2> LOL
<silvertip257> if that's to me, I'm being specific
<ActionParsnip> sysadamin: please don't away like that
<silvertip257> it's a bug with print ranges ... OO Calc solution here:  https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=502641#c12
<ubottu> bugzilla.novell.com bug 502641 in Calc "Rows to repeat in print range yields Invalid sheet reference" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<jb0nd38372> How can I get to where I change screensavers at in Ubuntu 11.04, i'm running the latest beta, I can see where to set the screen lock time but not screensaver preferences.
<ActionParsnip> jb0nd38372: 11.04 isn't beta. Do you mean Oneiric?
<jb0nd38372> yes ActionParsnip , sorry, thats what i'm running
<ActionParsnip> jb0nd38372: please ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything Oneiric based until release day.
<jb0nd38372> oh ok thanks
<juboba> Where can I get info on ubuntu on HP Pavilion DM1??
<juboba> I need help configuring the touchpad and my ati video card
<ActionParsnip> juboba: what does the touchpad do/not do
<Fudge> how can i tell what ppa a package belongs to
<soreau> juboba: The radeon card should be working already
<ActionParsnip> Fudge: apt-cache policy packagename
<Fudge> thanks ActionParsnip
<mipsLE_> I'm having trouble upgrading a system from maverick to natty
<mipsLE_> I'm running do-release-upgrade
<mipsLE_> but it claims there's nothing to upgrade to
<mipsLE_> my /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file says 'Prompt=normal'
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: if you run:  cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | grep -i prompt    what is output?
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: ha beat me to it
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: ok, run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core     is it already installed?
<mipsLE_> claims it's at the newest version
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: hmm weird. Is: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade     smooth?
<mipsLE_> yeah, nothing to report, nothing to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: could try using the alternate ISO and upgrade using taht
<mipsLE_> hey, that's a good idea
<mipsLE_> I'm always trying to avoid burning another DVD, perhaps I'm over zealus ;-)
<mipsLE_> do-release-upgrade -d offers me oneric, but I'm not feeling that adventurous today, that's what my spare laptop is for ;-)
<Mr9x> ops.lie
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: you can mount the ISO, no need to burn anything
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: remember to MD5 test the ISO too
<ActionParsnip> juboba: you asleep dude?
<y0gu> hey
<mipsLE_> Thanks Action Parsnip, you
<ActionParsnip> mipsLE_: np man
<mipsLE_> you da man/tuber!
<berk> how to escape a comma in bash?
<SIFTU> berk: \,
<berk> mplayer cant read a path with commas
<mordof> how do i find out what controller my keyboard is using? a game is looping on /dev/input/event1-5 and saying no input controllers found
<mordof> i'm wondering if i can find my keyboard controller and symlink it to one of those or something.. lol
<ion_> how shall I fix my update maneger?
<ion_> ?
<mordof> how do i find out what controller my keyboard is using? a game is looping on /dev/input/event1-5 and saying no input controllers found
<mordof> found out actually my keyboard is on /dev/input/event4 - but a program isn't finding it on there
<RyuGuns1> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (natty), package size 13834 kB, installed size 43408 kB
<ion_> my update manager is broke how can I fix it ?
<kermit1> how do i make ubuntu not require i plug in a keyboard and press "S" whenever it cant mount a drive in fstab?
<ActionParsnip> beatbreaker: sorry, wrong target
<ActionParsnip> ion_: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    be sure synaptic is closed
<pitlimit> Can anyone refer me to a very good client to interface with s3?
<ion_> ActionParsnip: E: Unable to locate package upgrade
<ActionParsnip> ion_: can you give the full output please
<bastidrazor> ion_: you're using sudo apt-get install "upgrade"??  that is silly
<pitlimit> hm... anyone?
<bastidrazor> pitlimit: s3 is vague to those who don't use it.
<pitlimit> S3... amazon?
<pitlimit> I thought everyone uses s3 :)
<somsip> pitlimit: I used dragondisk on and off for a while.
<pitlimit> did you like it somsip
<Owner> ping
<skel> spideroak ftw
<somsip> somsip: ok - have to admit not as nice as Win32 CloudBerry but it's better than web inerface if you have a lot to do
<ion_> ActionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/702009/
<somsip> somsip: of s3cmd is probably the quickest
<Owner> sorry, just checking if this is working? respond
<somsip> Owner: ping
<Owner> ty
<ActionParsnip> ion_: I didn't say to run that, did I
<ActionParsnip> ion_: read the command I gave, then read what you ran
<ion_> ActionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/702011/
<ActionParsnip> ion_: ok and the output of:  lsb_release -a
<ion_> ActionParsnip: but that's what I'm seeing does't work...
<slim> matrix
<quint> so, im using audacity. how can i remove an effect from a track after i've applied one?
<tjiggi_fo> quint, Ctrl-Z
<ion_> ActionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/702012/
<slim> were am i  i think i am lost?
<bastidrazor> slim: type /topic
<quint> using the undo command is the only way to remove an effect? there is no alternate way to remove an effect long after it's applied?
<slim> topic
<ActionParsnip> ion_: ok, all is fine, packages get held back if the deps are not met, once it is satisfied, it will download and install. Other packages will install and updates will install just fine too
<quint> anyone have any suggestions for some software that might be better than audacity
<quint> ?
<ion_> ActionParsnip: Yeah but I can't not isntall some packages that I have here ..that supposed  to be installed ..
<ActionParsnip> quint: a few named here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<ActionParsnip> ion_: double negative there dude...
<tjiggi_fo> quint, if you saved it as an .aup your undo history is saved too
<slim> I am new is this really happenning
<ActionParsnip> ion_: are you missing some packages?
<quint> thanks action
<ion_> ActionParsnip: yeah I do but you know what ...now is installing..man I don't understand really
<quint> i'd rather not remove all of the effects applied after the one i need removed. is there a list of things i can have to choose a specific action to undo?
<ActionParsnip> ion_: sudo apt-get update probably did it
<ion_> ActionParsnip: Thank you very much that's all I have to say ...
<ActionParsnip> ion_: np man :)
<awolfey> Is ubuntu one on topic here?
<ActionParsnip> awolfey: sure
<awolfey> Great. I have a u1conflict file. I can't rename it, cp it, delete and the recreate it. How can I get U1 off my back?
<awolfey> It went into conflict while I was working on the file. The file with the original name is gone.
<awolfey> Leaving me unable to work.
<slim> Hello please help me by letting me know if this is some prgrame i turned on that is running or this is live chatt  just fixed old compacq and just trying new  gear to me ubuntu 10.0 so please respond if this is really happenning i am new :)
<ActionParsnip> slim: you are using an irc client, if that's what you mean?
<ActionParsnip> slim: it is a live chate with real people and about 3 bots
<slim> wow thank you a resonce wow its working
<aeon-ltd> slim: dude, less fragmentation next time; clarity helps (apologies if english is not your first language)
<ActionParsnip> slim: looks that way :)
<slim> nope typ os
<slim> wow i thought this old compaq was toast   thanks to ubuntu  its still got a chance
<slim> Very new and from B.C anyone care..??
<ActionParsnip> slim: totally. Linux distros in the various forms can make old systems usable
<slim> ya I like it thanks for responding
<slim> thanks ActionParsnip for responding
<DasEi> slim: specs of that compaq ?
<deadpool> if I downloaded a program that I was able to unzip on the desktop and when I double click on the name icon the program starts good, but I wanted to get to get pinned down to the launcher sidebar to the left
<slim> armada e-500
<deadpool> but when I  pinned it down and clicked on it , it doesnt open
<slim> DasEi armada e500
<DasEi> Notebook Pentium3 1.0GHz TFT 15.0 256MB 30GB , good candidate for lubuntu
<bkfitz> anyone know what postgresql uses udp ports for?  when I run sockstat, i see the regular 5432 tcp port open, but i also see 5-6 processes with udp port 38932 open
<Nicolas_Leonida2> Hey I'm trying to add a cron job to the system that runs every 30 minutes, I've done sudo crontab -e
<Nicolas_Leonida2> and I've added this line 0,30 * * * * cronscript
<Nicolas_Leonida2> that's enough right?
<DasEi> Nicolas_Leonida2: yes
<slim> DasEi ya thats it not very fast at typing and this is all very new to me
<Lucifer9999> I'm somewhat confused about the purpose of Wubi. I want to do a dual-boot, not a virtual machine. Can wubi do that? I already have the disk partitioned the way I want
<DasEi> slim: there are different surfaces with the same core, lubuntu is designed for weaker boxer (smoother experience, less memory consumption, batterlife increased
<DasEi> boxes*
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: do you have a desktop UI, or is it on a server?
<somsip> Lucifer9999: no - do a full install, don't use Wubi for that
<DasEi> Lucifer9999: I prefer dualboot over wubi
<Micheal`> i will 3rd that
<Micheal`> 4th and 5th it too
<Lucifer9999> yeah. ok, so do I just use the usb thingie? I want to do a usb install
<Lucifer9999> because my computer doesn't have a dvd burner
<Micheal`> you can
<DasEi> Lucifer9999: good call
<Micheal`> works well done it countless times my self
<slim> DasEi: thanks  i think  not to com inclind   getting there slowly
<quasar_> word
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ActionParsnip: server
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: ahh, there is a gui app called gnome-schedule you could of run if you had a desktop ui
<Tohuw> Where can I view a complete list of packages selected in a given desktop install? (e.g., see all packages installed in 11.04 x86 desktop)
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ActionParsnip: right
<somsip> Nicolas_Leonida2: or "*/30 * * * * cronscript"
<ActionParsnip> Nicolas_Leonida2: http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<sindile> just upgraded to oneiric and my other repositories have disabled on upgrade to oneiric
<sindile> how do i change this
<xangua> !oneiric | sindile
<ubottu> sindile: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> sindile: #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric tl release day please
<jose08> cat > file <<eof
<jose08> aa | bb  |cc | dd | ee | ff | gg
<jose08> aa | bb | cc | dd | ee | ff | gg
<jose08> xx | yy | zz | ww | vv | kk | mm
<jose08> eof
<FloodBot1> jose08: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jose08> awk -F'|' '{print $1 $3 }' file #(shows 1st and 3th field)
<jose08> FloodBot1: sorry
<jose08> any help for this? http://pastebin.com/5er8Tx39
<HedgeMage> Hey, all.  I'm an experienced Linux user, and I'm trying to teach a total newbie some Ubuntu basics via VNC as he's not quite 100% CLI-ready yet (we're getting there).  He doesn't control the NAT he's behind.  Port 22 is forwarded to his machine, but nothing else.  AFAIK vino can't be made to listen on anything other than 5900 (if it can please correct me).  I'm considering trying to help him
<HedgeMage> configure it so I can connect via an SSH tunnel, but that's so far over his head it would be an onerous undertaking.  We could use IPtables to locally forward port 22 to port 5900, but that sounds equally hard to talk him through.	Is there an easier-for-newbies way to solve this problem (I don't care if it's easy for me, I know what I'm doing and control my own network)?
<DasEi> HedgeMage: google teamspeak
<somsip> HedgeMage: not what your asking, but would Skype share screen be of use? Or Teamviewer, if that can be set to use non-standard port?
<DasEi> HedgeMage: or ssh -X, iff 22 is already free
<idefix> is debian better than ubuntu?
<nac-godfather> Anyone know if it's possible to pair a different model wireless keyboard receiver to another wireless keyboard?
<bkfitz> HedgeMage: ufw?
<xangua> idefix: depends of your needs and this is not the channel for that ;) stick to the topic please
<idefix> when I hover over my Floopy Disk in nautilus it says "Mount and open Floppy Drive" however when I click or double click it nothing happens, what's wrong?
<DasEi> err, http://tinyurl.com/6knqrv2 ,HedgeMage
<nac-godfather> I friggen had my cool wireless keyboard shit the bed when I plugged in the reciever and it sparked.  Supposedly causing a power circuit to be switched off/on.  They say it can be fixed by doing a full reset/cmos reset, but I don't know...
<sammy> can anyone suggest a good wireless scanner? I'm trying to choose a channel for a new wifi router and I'd like to see what channels are already saturated around here...
<bkfitz> sammy: iwscanner
<g0rs> sammy: there is a wifi radar ?!
<g0rs> sammy: you'd find several
<sammy> bkfitz: all I saw was a 3rd party package for iwscanner, and I don't like installing 3rd party packages without reviewing the code. good suggestion, though, that's the first one I found, too.
<idefix> just because I'm old doesn't mean I can't still use floppy disks...
<g0rs> idefix: what do you mean?
<idefix> it seems nobody wants to help a weirdo who still uses floppy disks in 2011
<g0rs> idefix: what about them? are you unable to mount a floppy drive?
<idefix> yes
<idefix> it's not possible in nautilus
<nac-godfather> sammy, use airodump-ng, from aircrack-ng
<g0rs> idefix: i stopped using them around 2002
<nac-godfather> works great
<nac-godfather> or wicd
<bkfitz> sammy: source is in the download... i trust it and it works great
<PxGaZuZ> hey everyone
<idefix> I guess getting myself a USB stick wouldn't hurt
<idefix> but for now
<g0rs> sammy: aircrack and airdump are good for hacking too although their driver support is limited unless you are using atheros
<nac-godfather> or you could simply use "iwlist <interface> scan" and then grep your results to your liking
<PxGaZuZ> can anyone help me figure out how to create some space so i can dual boot?
<g0rs> idefix: usb had replaced floppy disks
<PxGaZuZ> heres an image i get from gparted
<PxGaZuZ> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/screenshotdevsdagpartedo.png/
<OerHeks> idefix >   sudo mount /dev/fd0 /floppy -t vfat   ( found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount  )
<bkfitz> sammy: how about kismet
<idefix> bedankt
<idefix> oerheks
<nac-godfather> anyone know how I can reset a probably power circuit breaker that was blown from ESD on my keyboard receiver.
<manbra_linux> hey.  i want to play a game with a friend on hte same computer.  I'm thinking i could have two Xs, one for eahc monitor.  can i 'bind' a mouse and keyboard to each x?
<idefix> how do you get out of the man mount command?!
<nac-godfather> dmesg gives this when plugging in my keyboard receiver:  new full speed USB device number 19 using ohci_hcd    device not accepting address 19, error -62
<DasEi> idefix: press q
<slim> wow weird things happening to my computer. total off line frozen for awile  But who cares..
<deadpool> hey I donwloaded eclipse but it came from a folder how do I open it with sudo
<amin`>  I am following http://tech2day.wordpress.com/2008/08/25/howtoconfigure-mutt-for-gmail-imap/ to set gmail and I get this error Error in /home/amin/.muttrc, line 5: Mail”: unknown variable  source: errors in /home/amin/.muttrc  Press any key to continue...   any idea what is it about and after  press key the login failed is shown
<PxGaZuZ>  can anyone help me figure out how to create some space so i can dual boot?
<PxGaZuZ> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/screenshotdevsdagpartedo.png/
<sammy> bkfitz: thanks, I was hoping there was something already in a repo. kismet is what I used years ago but its configuration is more than I need. i was really hoping for something a bit more simple.
<bkfitz> sammy: yep... it's called iwscanner ;)
<sammy> g0rs: I think I am actually using an atheros card, I'll look into aircrack.
<sammy> bkfitz: ha :P I'm just always so skeptical of projects that have been around for a while but have no official debian package
<PxGaZuZ> no help eh? fine....
<g0rs> sammy: it might need some work too although if you are debian its much easier as there are deb packages
<Nicolas_Leonida2> ok my cron is definitely not working on time, are there logs I could see why?
<idefix> oerheks are you sure floppy disks are vfat?
<g0rs> idefix: floppy disks usually have fat12
<philipballew> can i open a document made with pages in ubuntu
<bkfitz> sammy: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-834947.html
<g0rs> idefix: on linux im not really sure , probably you can format them with ext2
<sammy> bkfitz: sorry, don't get me wrong, I end up installing things without reviewed packages a lot, I was just being lazy and hoping there was a more simple scanner in the repos. thanks for the suggestions, g0rs and nac-godfather
<sammy> I'll use iwscanner. maybe I'll nominate it for a getdebs package.
<bkfitz> sammy: yeah... i understand.  Looks like this one is pretty vetted though... not sure why ubuntu hasn't packaged it or at least auth'd it
<nac-godfather> build from source, always :)
<g0rs> sammy: you might try wifi radar . I'm not really sure about the name
<idefix> I guess OerHeks is part of the Wicca trying to screw things up for all non-wiccans
<g0rs> sammy: it lists diferent wlans and their channels
<sammy> g0rs: i saw you mention that but I didnt know what you meant
<idefix> are you, OerHeks?
<OerHeks> idefix, blaim the wiki, nobody uses FD here
<qin> jose08? http://paste.ubuntu.com/702025/
<webgirl> how do you give yourself full permission to the lamp server
<g0rs> !seen winut
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<webgirl> every time I try to make a change or save anything I get permission denied
<bastidrazor> webgirl: how are you trying to make changes?
<michael123455> i am moving a lot of 5gb files(2.5 tb) over to my media server. I am using all 1000mbit networking gear(cards and all) and my server has raid 5(3x WD 2tb green). I am only getting avg. 6MB/s. Is this normal? I am using rsync over ssh(made the most sense to me to connect this way as it is what i'm used to)
<qin> webgirl: You could add yourself to www-data group and chmod /var/www acordingly.
<webgirl> how do I do that, I have eclipse and I want to edit files from the www folder
<webgirl> but I can't
<webgirl> edit, save and all that stuff in there
<qin> webgirl: Try: sudo adduser `whoami` www-data
<webgirl> where it says whoami I put my name? qin
<ActionParsnip> webgirl: run the command as given and it will work
<qin> webgirl: Sure, or use `` for command substitution
<bonez2046> how can I test my sound? It worked yesterday , today not.. is it a module that may have failed?
<webgirl> oh yeah it did work thanks
<webgirl> one last question, if I downloaded eclipse and it is on a folder, is there any way I can dock it to the left sidebar?
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: a good first move is:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    then wait 10 seconds for pulse to start back up
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: ok..
<qin> webgirl: man chmod; you need to know how to chmod your files (sometimes)...
<qin> webgirl: (non supportive) ditch eclipe, use vim.
<jamescarr_> how can I get rid of unity!?
<jamescarr_> I am sick of it
<jamescarr_> it is really bad
<jamescarr_> it ate my gvim menubar
<qin> !classic | jamescarr_
<ubottu> jamescarr_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<jamescarr_> I cant get anything done with no gvim menubar
<qin> !enter > jamescarr_
<ubottu> jamescarr_, please see my private message
<pitlimit> Can anyone tell me the best vpn option for ubuntu?
<jamescarr_> !enter > qin
<ubottu> qin, please see my private message
<dr_willis> thats the global menu. not unity
<jamescarr_> dr_willis, can I get rid of it?
<jamescarr_> it is driving me insane
<dr_willis> jamescarr_:  of course
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: log into ubuntu classic session
<jamescarr_> no gvim toolbar menu == much pain
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog tells how
<bonez2046> ActionParsnip: I ran those both... if I kill pulseaudio, what starts it back up?
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: unity2D replaces ubuntu classic in oneiric, so you may want to switch to xfce
<jamescarr_> ActionParsnip, xfce!? No way!
<ActionParsnip> bonez2046: its a setting in gnome, it is a required item so is autostarted
<jamescarr_> ActionParsnip, xfce is good if I was running a 386sx :)
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: gnome in ubuntu will be purely unity based in futire releases
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: its a fine desktop, looks and smells like gnome2 as well
<jamescarr_> ah, just looked at the site, it's changed
<jamescarr_> it used to be the well known, lightweight "looks like 1998" window manager ;)
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: its a DE, not a WM
<jamescarr_> I see, it used to be a WM though
<michael123455> i am moving a lot of 5gb files(2.5 tb) over to my media server. I am using all 1000mbit networking gear(cards and all) and my server has raid 5(3x WD 2tb green). I am only getting avg. 6MB/s. Is this normal? I am using rsync over ssh(made the most sense to me to connect this way as it is what i'm used to)
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: xfce has never been a WM, it uses Xfwm as its WM
<jamescarr_> ah
<jamescarr_> is there a chance that unity will fix what it did to gvim?
<slipttees> hi all, have ubuntu one client for Mac OS X ?
<jamescarr_> granted, I like it, it's just annoying that it mangled gvim to the point that it just doesn't work
<xangua> slipttees: no, just for windows and android that i know
<xangua> and ubuntu of course :P
<Otend> Does anyone know how to get the fan working on a Satellite L305D-series lappy?
<slipttees> xangua, windows, virus on ubuntu one, oww no :(
<Otend> I mean, I'm underclocking a bit and I am still running 77 C.
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/10/hands-on-new-ubuntu-one-cloud-storage-client-for-windows.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss   published today states: ack of a Mac OS X client   so I'm guessing not
<slipttees> ActionParsnip, :D
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: then use ubuntu classic and the desktop will look like maverick did
<jamescarr_> ActionParsnip, thanks, I got that... just asking if the gvim problem is a known issue?
<Otend> I will take that as a no :<
<ActionParsnip> jamescarr_: could report a bug
<ActionParsnip> Otend: well done, you waited all of 3 mins
<ActionParsnip> Otend: got patience?
<Otend> sorry
<Otend> not exactly in a good mood today; should not have rubbed that off on you guys.  again, sorry
<ActionParsnip> its cool :)
<robin0800> Otend, is the fan running perhaps its failed or very dirty and not working well
<Otend> It works perfectly fine in Vista.
<slim> hello
<slim> anyone out there
<g0rs> slim: hi
<firmevato> I'm pretty out there.
<firmevato> and fittin' to go further
<firmevato> time for some bong hits, bro.
<DasEi> slim: a 1443 currently
<Willis420> Otend;i have a satellite L655-S5096 on 11.04 and the fan works great
<g0rs> firmevato: does google track everybody and record everybody's activiies and sell them to marketing companies?
<Otend> Maybe it's just this series.
<Gasseus> Is there an audio compressor that compresses my audio while keeping the audio tags?
<Willis420> Otend; have you tried other versions?
<g0rs> firmevato: its like all consumers ( people) are like cattle to these big companies and they are using or misuing their information for profit or abuse
<Otend> Other versions of Ubuntu?
<Willis420> yes
<robin0800> Otend, install psensor to see what's going on
<Otend> No.  However, this has apparently been a problem with many for several years.
<Otend> okay, about to install
<somsip> Gasseus: please stop goading the stoners
<somsip> Gasseus: aplogoies - meant for g0rs
<g0rs> thanks somsip, apparent you are one of those cattle too
<Gasseus> Don't worry, I'll deal with him.
<somsip> Gasseus: thanks
<firmevato> g0rs, yeah totally, bro.
<w0_> hollo.  I'm running 11.04, and when I use ctrl-alt-<num_key> I reposition my windows.  way cool!  however when I press alt-tab the 'alt-tab' window menu thing runs in the [visual] background .. anyone know what's going on?? -- much thx!!
<g0rs> Gasseus: i don't blog nor do i read any of other's blogs unless they are really interesting
<g0rs> Gasseus: don't have time to read blogs :/
<Gasseus> Is there any way to convert my MP3's to 128 bit while preserving the proper tagging?
<zmbmartin> I just installed 11.10 beta 2 on my HP Envy 17 the clickpad support is not so good any help or recommendations? I tried a few tutorials but they didn't work and read that it should be provided out of the box in 11.04 and 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything oneiric based
<Gasseus> zmbmartin do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, its a known issue
<ZeloZelos> i need help fixing grub. i used ubuntu tweak to remove what i thought was all the old grubs ;(
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: oh boy. What did you do and what do you now have?
<zmbmartin> Gasseus: I am all up to date
<zmbmartin> ActionParsnip: What room should I ask in?
<Gasseus> zmbmartin use the .gov repositories.
<Gasseus> It just got fixed like an hour ago
<ActionParsnip> to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i only have vista, the drive has win 8 and ubuntu 11
<nixjr> will western digital 3tb hdds work with ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: should do
<Gasseus> nixjr Any hard disk will work up to 16 TB in size
<nixjr> i heard somehting about a 2.2tb limit somewhere
<Gasseus> Will it work with your bios is the real question
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i tried the grub stuff from the links but i guess i messed up
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: no, what kernels do you have now?
<Gasseus> and the limit is 4 tb
<zmbmartin> Gasseus: how do I switch to the .gov repos. Still trying to feel my way around ubuntu?
<Gasseus> zmbmartin install synaptic and use its tools.
<ActionParsnip> zmbmartin: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, oh, its 2.6.32-34 i think
<nixjr> Gasseus, ah, any sort of rough date that mobo made post that date will work?
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i already baqckuped the stuff on the drive i needed
<Gasseus> nixjr What key do you use to get into the boot menu?
<Otend> okay, psensor is showing nothing useful
<Otend> other than current temp
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: so, where is the issue?
<Gasseus> ZeloZelos Try running grub-install and update-grub
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, the ubuntu lines arent there when grub starts, just memtest's and vista
<nixjr> Gasseus, lol i dont recall, its f1, or del, is an asus P5Q series
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: boot to liveCD and chroot to the installed ubuntu OS and run:  sudo update-grub
<Gasseus> nixjr You need a separate boot disk then.
<Gasseus> ZeloZelos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nixjr> even if i only intend on using the 3tb as a data drive and not booting off it?
<Gasseus> nixjr if you're not booting off it, you're fine
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, perhaps if i hit e and change the vista line to load ubuntu, then use update grub n stuf that way?
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: if you are able to, why not :)
<nixjr> Gasseus, awesome, thanks for the info
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i did something similar a while ago and enede up reinstalling my entire hd im afaraid to do it agin
<Gasseus> nixjr no problem.
<Gasseus> ZeloZelos Check this artical: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Otend> one sec, trying something...
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, thats the exact page i used
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: if you are conversant with grub then go for it :). I don't advise 3rd party apps to remove something as fundamental as kernels
<w0_> why is alt-tab not working?
<bjoswald83> Ubuntu Tweak seems safe enough to use
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<ActionParsnip> bjoswald83: its a simple process to do manually, no risk then
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i need a demo setup, i think i can figure out what the hd partition name is n all
<bjoswald83> I haven't had any issues removing old kernels with it but I'll take expert advice anytime :)
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, the chroot method was also one of the ways i was unsuccessfull
<g0rs> {-_-} : hi
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, i kinda need a plug n fix method, cept if i can get the os to boot i think i may be able to fix that way
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: all I can recommend is boot to liveCD and chroot
<DasEi> ZeloZelos: use subergrubdisk then
<ActionParsnip> ZeloZelos: i'm not conversant with grub as I single boot
<DasEi> super*
<samsul> is there anyone can help me to seed this file ? http://www.torrents.net/torrent/1678111/ultimate-edition-3.0-gamers.iso/
<Gasseus> samsul This channel is for stuff that is legal.
<ActionParsnip> samsul: ultimate is offtopic here
<samsul> sorry..
<bjoswald83> Ultimate what?
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: it is legal, ultimate gamer edition is a rehashed ubuntu with lots of free games on
<bjoswald83> Oh, I thought it was an illegal copy of Windows ;)
<ZeloZelos> ActionParsnip, your prob right, it may go better this time, last time i messed it all up because i installed ubuntu to a micro sd on a flash adaptor, and when it installed grub it started an entire chaine of crap
<nixjr> bjoswald83, thats what im wondering too
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip Oh, my bad. I saw torrents and thought that immediately.
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: not this time
<ZeloZelos> thanks guys for the suggestions
<samsul> just because i'm downloading this file for a week...
<samsul> but never finish...
<nixjr> bjoswald83, http://ultimateedition.info/
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-gamers/   list of games which come pre-installed there
<bjoswald83> Ah, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> !ultimate | samsul
<ubottu> samsul: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<zromayn> hi, I just installed dhcp3-server in my ubuntu 11.04 server. however, i don't think is even working.
<Gasseus> zromayn May I ask what you need dhcp3-server for?
<samsul> Ok, thanks all..
<Gasseus> zromayn for most (99%) of purposes that one would think its necessary it isn't.
<zromayn> Gasseus, well, as far as I know I need to assign IP addresses to my home network
<Rota> hellow
<mediapc> running an nvidia card with current driver on ubuntu 11.04 and my screen is too big for the screen. my screen is getting the video signal from the video card through hdmi. Can anyone help?
<bambanx> how in hell i can uninstall full wine guys
<zromayn> Gasseus, I don't want to use my home router to do so. I don't understand your question.
<Gasseus> zromayn #ubuntu-server, tho you may want to look at a dedicated firewall distribution.
<mediapc> zromayn: try pfsense
<whodafck> how is everyone?
<g0rs> mediapc: have you connected a hdtv to your nvidia video card?
<Gasseus> zromayn tho if its for a household, setting static IP's that don't conflict is 100% easier then setting up a dhcp server.
<mediapc> g0rs:  yes
<Rota> i cannot access chat from my friend using the linux mint . ihave already downloaded the linux version
<qin> bambanx: Which version? 1.2 1.3?
<g0rs> mediapc: is everything working out ? are you able to display 1080p on your screen?
<qin> bambanx: sudo apt-get purge wine<TAB> also remove ~/.wine
<mediapc> looks like it was working. The new experimental drivers gave me no sound. the current nvidia drivers give me sound but the screen is cut off
<zromayn> Gasseus, I want to know how to set up a dhcp server so I'm using my home LAN as a lab.
<bambanx> qin when i pres tab i see this wine1.3-gecko  wine-bin       winetricks
<Rota> 1.3 version
<Gasseus> zromayn Really, running a DHCP server separate from your router is overkill.
<bambanx> qin buddy
<mediapc> g0rs: I do get 1080i (tv is 1080i) but when I make a movie full screen the edges go outside of the viewable area
<g0rs> mediapc: very interesting. I wanted to try something like that but postponed it for a while. I wanted to hook up a tv to a computer through wlan because i usually dont use so much bandwidth on my wlan router
<qin> bambanx: Remove all or them. sudo apt-get purge wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko winetricks
<zromayn> Gasseus, have you setup dhcp3 in ubuntu server before? If so, can you help me set it up correctly?
<qin> bambanx: And: rm -r ~/.wine (please carefull)
<bambanx> qin  /usr/share/wine/gecko' say me it snot empy and i cannot unistall
<slim> Hello I am new and am running an old compaq armada e500 using ubuntu 10.0 and barely know how to run it. I am having troubles running flash. Can someone please help Me .???..Oh and I am a newbie...
<cakeb0ss> zromayn how many computers? and why isnt simply using a router with the dhcp server enabled sufficient?
<Gasseus> zromayn I've tried, its nearly impossible, and its overkill, unless you need it for some hyper-special purpose that is non-existant.
<mediapc> Im able to stream video from the linksys e4200 router (usb drive) no problem with linux. sucks I cant see it very well in HDMI
<Gasseus> Your router will do a better job at assigning IP's which you can use.
<bambanx> qin what cani do buddy?
<qin> bambanx: You can remove it later, after: dpkg -l wine1.3-gecko will return that there is not package.
<ZeloZelos> slim did you try the software center? type flash in the search box it should show up
<akston> @slim - Open the Ubuntu SW Centre from the gnome menu, type 'flash' into the search box - you'll find a package called Adobe Flash Plugin (Installer for the Adobe Flash Plugin)
<qin> bambanx: Or try: sudo apt-get autoremove
<akston> @slim It's kind of like an 'app store'
<bambanx> qin  sudo apt-get purge wine1.3-gecko
<bambanx>  this say me , it cannot remove because is a virtual package
<Otend> ...Nnnnnope, BIOS has nothing.
<slim> oh ya thanks guys i  will thank you i will try that
<g0rs> mediapc: are you using an external wlan card for connecting to the tv?  is it not possible to connect the tv to your wlan router?
<qin> bambanx: Uhm: sudo apt-get purge wine1.3
<zromayn> Gasseus, I just want to be able to get it working, that's all.
<slim> I am very new to this
<Gasseus> zromayn but WHY?
<mediapc> g0rs: tv does not have a place for a wlan. right now the pc is using a 300Mbps usb wireless adapter
<w0_> is compiz cool? (sounds dumb, i know. hah)
<zromayn> Gasseus, I just told you, because I want to get it working. That's all.
<bambanx> thanks qin you are like a angel god send me bro
<bjoswald83> It's cool if you like cubes and wobbly windows
<bjoswald83> Otherwise I wouldn't recommend it
<g0rs> mediapc: are all of the connections in your wlan router full? it usually has 256 ethernet ports
<qin> bambanx: Sweet.
<w0_> seriously is compiz a configuration tool? or a program that runs all the time?
<bambanx> :)
<bjoswald83> It's basicly desktop 3D support for window effects
<qin> w0_: It is compisitor
<DasEi> w0_: which gcard are you using ?
<bjoswald83> And it's the backbone of Unity
<zromayn> hi, does anybody else has played with dhcp3-server?
<mediapc> g0rs: no
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bambanx> qin, how i can re check is the package is full uninstalled ?
<w0_> uhm .. integrated on an AMD board ... lemme check what kinda chips we're eating ....
<w0_> well AMD cpu board
<w0_> ...
<blackshirt> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<akston> @w0_ The dekstop cube thing is a 'cool' way of organizing your workspaces on the faces of a cube, I find it useful because you can set it up to be translucent and see other things that are going on
<bjoswald83> I think it's cool because it's unique
<bjoswald83> You can only do so much with Alt-Tab
<qin> bambanx: locate wine - that one is crude, but dpkg -l wine1.3 tell you what system see.
<DasEi> w0_: rather less good idea, as compiz sucks quite lot of graphic power, might run in trouble other then bigger decent cards, nvidia works best for me
<zromayn> has anybody here played with dhcp3-server with ubuntu 11.04?
<w0_> akston - cool is cool .. but I prefer eleagance.  makles me feel like a ninha
<w0_> ninja
<w0_> hi yah!
<mikodo> @slim, you might want to make sure you have no other flash like gnash or klash installed before installing adobe flash. They won't play together well.
<w0_> where do I go to figure out what vid s[pecs I've got?
<g0rs> mediapc: my wlan router is also very slow i'm not getting more than 2megabytes/sec . If i use ethernet on the router its about 3 megabytes per second. If i connect to the ethernet port ( to my internet provider) i get upto 9 megabytes per second . Is there a way to increase wlan speed of a dlink router?
<SetiAmon> hey i don't know if this is off topic but i need some help.after i ran bleachbits firefox isn't working right.like it displays no graphics or frames or such
<phlak_user> w0_:  sudo lshw will tell you all you wanna know
<g0rs> it shoud get atleast 10 mbps on wireless n
<bambanx> qin, in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ i have  lot of wine files
<phlak_user> SetiAmon: whats bleachbits
<DasEi> SetiAmon: topic, re-install ff
<SetiAmon> bleachbits is like ccleaner on windows
<slim> Mikodo: thanks for the advice will have check some how i am a very newbie
<mediapc> g0rs: running ddwrt?
<bjoswald83> In other words: a godsend
<bjoswald83> :-b
<g0rs> mediapc: no
<phlak_user> SetiAmon: you mean like a computer-janitor
<qin> bambanx: You do not want to touch them. In general visits to /var/lib/ should be avoided.
<DasEi> SetiAmon: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<mediapc> g0rs: do you have other devices not n connecting to the router?
<bambanx> ok
<phlak_user> !info computer-janitor
<ubottu> computer-janitor (source: computer-janitor): Clean up a system so it's more like a freshly installed one. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.0-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 328 kB
<g0rs> mediapc: i have an epson printer connected to it which shouldn't use much bandwidth
<DasEi> !info bleachbit
<ubottu> bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<SetiAmon> cool doing so now lets see if it works
<bjoswald83> !info libvdpau1
<ubottu> libvdpau1 (source: libvdpau): Video Decode and Presentation API for Unix (libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 23 kB, installed size 128 kB
<mediapc> g0rs: wireless printer?
<bjoswald83> Nice
<DasEi> phlak_user: bbit is more a log,history,cache killer
<g0rs> mediapc: its a wireless pritner
<SetiAmon> never used c omputer janitor,bleachbits also deletes free space,i'm not sure if thats pointless on a encrypted HD?
<phlak_user> DasEi: oh ok; never had much use for such things
<w0_> ATI radeon HD 4200 -- why do you ask?
<g0rs> mediapc: it could be a firmware issue of dlink wireless n router. I wonder how cisco fares
<DasEi> phlak_user: but you can also easily loose bookmarks or parts of profiles as we see
<Mr9x> HAI I DOWNLOAD BOON2 TODAY HOW TO HACK GUYS
<mikodo> slim, again just check for "flash in synaptic or software centre, (do a search for flash), they will show if you have installed any other flash applications earlier, if so un-install them before installing adobe flash
<w0_> on a side note, would adding a vid card to my system that uses integrated video, make my puter run faster?
<mediapc> g0rs: i take it the printer is not n though. The way I understand the router to work is if there is anything connected to the router that is not n the devices that are connected that are n end up connecting in g or b for compatability
<phlak_user> DasEi: ok
<DasEi> w0_: yes, memory alone
<mediapc> g0rs: unless its a dual band router you cannot have something connected with n and something else with a/b/g
<g0rs> mediapc: that could be a reason . I did explicitly configure my router to be in wireless n mode only.  The printer connects with wireless n mode.
<w0_> dasei -- that's what I needed to hear. thx!
<g0rs> mediapc: or perhaps the printer is connecting in abg modes.
<slim> Mikodo: thanks  i will check that  need all the help i can get thank u
<whodafck> anyone here use ubuntu on vmware ws8?
<phlak_user> !anyone| whodafck
<ubottu> whodafck: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gasseus> mediapc actually, you're wrong. My grandma's laptop connects perfectly fine to my n-only router single band.
<DasEi> w0_: until you are a hardcore gamer even the older gforce 8600 (and higher) are fine n cheap
<whodafck> hmm
<mediapc> g0rs: check and see if the printer is n capable. it might also be that the driver you are using is not connecting in N. Mine was not because of an issue with the ralink driver provided to ubuntu
<g0rs> mediapc: what is the maximum speed you got on a wireless n router?
<DasEi> w0_: you free your ram, and the ram of the cards are faster
<whodafck> Does anyone use ubuntu in vmware workstation 8?
<mediapc> Gasseus: yes, the n routers are a/b/g/n for compatability
<g0rs> mediapc: i think i have a wireless n driver from intel which should work at wireless n speeds atleast at 10 megabytes /sec
<DasEi> whodafck: no, but in virtualbox
 * phlak_user 802.11a - 5GHz 802.11b/g - 2.4GHz
<whodafck> really?
<mediapc> Gasseus: doent mean your grandma is getting n speed if she does not have an n wireless card on her laptop
<g0rs> mediapc: what is the wlan speed you need to display 1080p on your hdtv  via wlan?
<g0rs> mediapc: have you measured wlan speed of your router?
<whodafck> I am a newwwwwwB and I can't tell if this is using my graphics card
<Gasseus> g0rs wireless p
<mikodo> slim, in Software sources, I think you will have to check as having the (Software restricted by copyright or legal issues Multiverse) repositories to use Adobe (not sure but I think so)
<w0_> dasei -- zactally. I'm looking at my puter's spec web site, and it says that arch is dual channel, but there is only a 4 GB and a 1 GB installed (5 total) -- should I replace that 1 gigger for a 4 gigger?? (much thx)
<g0rs> Gasseus: what is wireless p?
<Gasseus> WirelessN cannot transmit full quality 1080P
<Gasseus> g0rs it was an imaginary protocol
<whodafck> dasei
<DasEi> whodafck: it does, but by a modul, so no full 3d support, if that's the issue,
<whodafck> talk to me bro
<g0rs> mediapc: i have cat5e cables which should be fast. Probably cat5e cables are good for hdtv's
<whodafck> hmmm should I just install ubuntu on my asus g53?
<mediapc> g0rs: yes I dont need more than ~120 Mbps to show 1080i without issues which I do get with the setup I have now
<Gasseus> whodafck are you absolutely sure you don't need windows?
<whodafck> it took me 3 hours to figure out how to install vm workstation tools
<whodafck> i pretty sure i need it bro
<magn3ts> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu has simply stopping repeating my keypresses?
<g0rs> mediapc: 120Mbps is 15 megabytes per second
<Gasseus> whodafck then don't
<DasEi> w0_: 4 g is fine for most uses, rather rip the one if it's another brand and then tune timings, or get similar modules, both channels oc
<Gasseus> magn3ts hit the right control key
<whodafck> this is hard
<mediapc> g0rs: yea that will be fine. the dlink router has Gbit ports? does your pc have Gbit ports?
<phlak_user> magn3ts: cos you instructed it to?
<whodafck> how did you learn to use it?
<magn3ts> Gasseus, ?
<whodafck> its the terminal that gets me.
<magn3ts> phlak_user, How would I have done that so that I may undo it, though I posit that I did no such thing.
<Gasseus> magn3ts odd solution to an odd problem
<whodafck> wish I could just click and get what i want
<magn3ts> Gasseus, hehe, I like your thought process but it did not help sadly.
<slim> Wondering if there is  a better ubuntu download to replace the 10.0 version I have on this old compaq armada e500
<g0rs> mediapc: its an old dlink wireless n router. it doesn't have a gbit port.
<mediapc> g0rs: 120 Megabips on local wireless lan
<xangua> slim: ubuntu.com
<Gasseus> magn3ts the right control key (if pressed during a time when X is plugged up with keypresses), flushes the cache of keypresses.
<phlak_user> magn3ts: in Keyboard Preferences, cehck if the check-box next to "Key presses repeat when key is held down" is checked
<magn3ts> Gasseus, ah, I don't think that's the issue, it happened very soon after rebooting.
<DasEi> whodafck: calm a little down and just start somewhere, people tend to be helpfull and there are the forums, too
<Gasseus> magn3ts you'd be surprised.
<magn3ts> phlak_user, It's checked. :/
<whodafck> i am calm
<magn3ts> Gasseus, well like I said, I've tried various method of pressing it with no luck :[
<mediapc> having issues with my screen getting cut running ubuntu though hdml to TV. Can anyone help?
<qin> g0rs: For hour long movie (lets say 60Gbyte), you need 17Mbyte/s transfer.
<w0_> dasie: ya .. thx.  just window shoping for my next upgrade -- I'm not a gamer, and I run linux .. I could be happy like this for years. hahah
<whodafck> I will know where to come next time I have problems though. Can I pm you next time
<Gasseus> 8675309
<nprezident> whodafck use google
<DasEi> w0_: yes, linux made my hadware-vendor poor, too ;)
<whodafck> i tried.
<whodafck> it was hard
<phlak_user> whodafck: and see if you can get a friendlier nick
<whodafck> k brb
<w0_> is there a goodway to judge where your linux box's hardware's bottleneck is?
<DasEi> w0_: there are several test utilities like glxgears, cpuburn, memcheck and more
<Gasseus> I'm starting to regret using multiple layers of encryption...
<g0rs> qin: does any wlan router support data transfer upto 17 megabyte per second? i'm not sure if a computer can do that which runs linux. It should have raid or sata for that capability.
<magn3ts> Gasseus, your IO times love you.
<phlak_user> w0_: http://lbs.sourceforge.net/ should point you in the right direction
<DasEi> w0_: and there is #hardware with more gurus on that
<mikodo> jesus?
<Gasseus> magn3ts I get only 11 mbps writes.
<jesuslovesyou> is that better?
<magn3ts> ;) sarcasm
<nprezident> w0_ http://goo.gl/qk1Q6
<daiwalkr> Good someone does.
<g0rs> mediapc: what do you think?
<Gasseus> but I _need_ that encryption per company policy
<w0_> nprezident -- nice link thx
<ActionParsnip> jesuslovesyou: depends how the thing you want is packed as to how it is installed
<nprezident> w0 np
<w0_> well hey peeps, gotta do some studying .. keep linux cool!! ;)
<mediapc> g0rs: sorry missed the question. googleing for a solution to my video problem
<jesuslovesyou> not really sure what you mean by packed actionparsnip
<g0rs> mediapc: does any wlan router support data transfer upto 17 megabyte per second? i'm not sure if a computer can do that which runs linux. It should have raid or sata for that capability.
<Gasseus> w0_ Its already more popular than windows vista, what else do you want?
<w0_> I want a helicopter
<Gasseus> go ask @eastdakota
<w0_> is it really?
<Gasseus> according to w3c, linux as a whole is more popular as a desktop system than windows vista
<qin> g0rs: 17Mbyte is theoretical, since there is much overhead on wlan.
<w0_> sweet
<jesuslovesyou> what is a good guide for learning the terminal and the commands?
<jesuslovesyou> how to I get superuser?
<Gasseus> and android is more popular than ios
<magn3ts> phlak_user, btw thank you. unchecking and rechecking fixed it!!!
<phlak_user> magn3ts: yw
<magn3ts> "popular" is probably not the rigth word.
<Gasseus> jesuslovesyou if you don't know the commands, there's no need for sudo
<jesuslovesyou> i love android
<folivora> jesuslovesyou: you should lear to use sudo
<nprezident> jesuslovesyou google top ubuntu terminal commands
<jesuslovesyou> lol
<jesuslovesyou> really
<nprezident> jesuslovesyou su
<mediapc> SSD in RAID . have you seen the samsung ssd in raid video (24 ssds) crazy video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs
<phlak_user> !sudo | jesuslovesyou
<ubottu> jesuslovesyou: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Gasseus> nprezident su is Debian, sudo is ubuntu
<SetiAmon> reinstalling firefox worked
<jesuslovesyou> I love Ubuntu cause its free
<jesuslovesyou> i like the idea of it being free
<DasEi> SetiAmon: nice to see
<nprezident> gasseus cool - i use both and im on ubuntu
<mediapc> g0rs: its possible with ssds
<qin> nprezident: su is not supported here, sudo -i is embraced.
<jesuslovesyou> thats why I want to learn it
<folivora> jesuslovesyou: With sudo there comes big responsibily.
<Gasseus> nprezident its depreciated in 11.04, removed in 11.10
<ActionParsnip> jesuslovesyou: you can get to superuser with:  sudo -i
<qin> jesuslovesyou: You are offtopic
<ActionParsnip> !manual | jesuslovesyou
<ubottu> jesuslovesyou: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nprezident> qin ok
<jesuslovesyou> what do you mean I am off topic?
<nprezident> and gasseus cool
<jesuslovesyou> what do you wanna talk about
<phlak_user> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<qin> !ot > jesuslovesyou
<ubottu> jesuslovesyou, please see my private message
<qin> phlak_user: Double impact ;)
<g0rs> mediapc, qin: on ethernet i dont get more than 11.2 megabytes /sec . I did benchmark my ethernet card which is intel 4695 ethernet card
<phlak_user> qin: oops
<Gasseus> (of corse, so is aptitude and synaptic, but those are different, I couldn't live without them.)
<jesuslovesyou> thank you
<mikodo> Hey jesus, check this out: linuxcommand.org/
<jesuslovesyou> k
<SetiAmon> I got a security question.is there any point to shredding freespace if my HD is encrypted with lvm?
<g0rs> mediapc: what is the speed you get on ethernet and wlan?
<phlak_user> g0rs: thats probably with a 100Mbit/s card; you should get at least 900Mb/s with a GiGE at both ends
<Gasseus> SetiAmon One time, yes, otherwise no.
<phlak_user> g0rs: and use iperf to test the throughput
<g0rs> phlak_user: seems like a 100 megabit card and not megabyte
<jesuslovesyou> SetiAmon I use wipe my free space on my hard drives on a regular basis
<phlak_user> g0rs: yes
<Gasseus> SetiAmon It could be easier done by using perl -e 'while(n<1000000000){print <ARGS> "fart";)' fart.txt
<Gasseus> and yes, that is the one liner that I use.
<kkb110_> Hello, I would like to speed up or speed down a particular program (by faking system clock speed) how do I do that?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: sure, as every encryption can be broken as your system can be compromised online
<Gasseus> kkb110_ man nice
<munzxttt> hi! when i boot or restart my laptop i get an error message with option to report the issue!!! and when i click on "report this issue" i get the password box! ... is this some malicious attack!
<g0rs> phlak_user: i installed iperf but it wont run :/
<Gasseus> munzxttt no. Please report the issue, because it will help future versions of ubuntu be less buggy
<DasEi> munzxttt: no, regular
<phlak_user> g0rs: why?
<SetiAmon> so maybe just use shred once in awhile on freespace.i remember i used to do that(recently went back to linux)
<Gasseus> SetiAmon Doing it more than once is overkill
<kkb110_> Gasseus, that's just for modifying scheduling priority, isn't it?
<g0rs> phlak_user: what is the syntax for using iperf?
<munzxttt> Gasseus : thanks! i will
<Gasseus> kkb110_ You aren't "supposed" to be able to modify clock speed without messing up the system.
<daiwalkr> i have a wireless keyboard and mouse (USB) that will not work with Ubuntu 11.04 and today's snapshot of 11.10.  Any suggestions.  It locks up as soon as I press any key on the keyboard.
<daiwalkr> Works fine under Windoze 7.
<phlak_user> g0rs: at one machine iperf -s  and at the other machine iperf -c ip-of-other-machine
<kkb110_> Gasseus, so that's why asked, yeah, at least I need root and some modified kernel, probably, right?
<DasEi> SetiAmon: and have a container for sensitive data which is not open online in a vm
<Gasseus> daiwalkr Erm look in bluetooth settings
<SetiAmon> btw whats a good firewall,i mean one i don't have to program that learns etc as i never was good at manually configuring firewalls
<SetiAmon> Dig.
<Gasseus> kkb110_ That "stuff" isn't supported in this channel.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<phlak_user> g0rs: of course there are other options that you can play with; but baseline with two PCs/Laptops connected back to back with an Ethernet cable
<kkb110_> Gasseus, oh ok, but do you have any channel suggestion?
<g0rs> phlak_user: i was trying with an external machine
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: you really do own every tinfoil hat don't you
<g0rs> phlak_user: like a generic ftp server on the web
<Gasseus> kkb110_ I don't think anyone will support you in that task.
<kkb110_> Gasseus, ok thank you
<daiwalkr> But it locks up on install.  Where can I set bluetooth settings before its even installed.
<SetiAmon> Actionparsnip:not really,have a lot of freetime might as well focus my energies into something
<Gasseus> at best go walk into your local university and propose it as a research subject
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: makes sense
<SetiAmon> Guarddog.what about firestarter is that good
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: could make a local repo if you have the space :)
<mediapc> FYI I fixed my issue  for my screen being outside of the viewable area: http://www.ypass.net/blog/2010/04/nvidia-overscan-correction-fixed-in-latest-drivers/
<phlak_user> g0rs: that is never accurate unless you know what is the size of the pipe the other end is connected to; how much do they allocate per connection etc
<mediapc> thanks for the great distro!!
<ActionParsnip> SetiAmon: firestarter is GTK based (Gnome), Guarddog is Qt based (KDE)
<g0rs> phlak_user: can  you suggest how to use it with an external http server?
<phlak_user> g0rs: do you have the ability to install and run iperf on the external http server?
<g0rs> phlak_user: i have installed iperf and i can run it too
<ibsk8> anyone have a good all inclusive site for ubuntu beginners?
<ibsk8> must know commands
<phlak_user> g0rs: is that machine behind a firewall or does it allow connections on any port
<SetiAmon> yeah i am using gnome
<ibsk8> i've been out of the linux loop for quite some time
<nprezident> ibsk8 http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<g0rs> phlak_user: it has a firewall  probably
<ibsk8> i've still got my red hat bible
<ibsk8> but seems much has changed
<g0rs> phlak_user: i can try a http server which stores files if that helps
<phlak_user> g0rs: iperf has nothing to with http; i was referring to the physical machine on which the http server runs (could be a VPS too)
<grumpy> i have openssh-server installed, denyhosts installed and configured, and ufw allowing port 22.  why do i keep getting an "ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused" when i try to ssh <username>@localhost ?
<Gasseus> grumpy ask in #openssh
<g0rs> phlak_user: can you type an example with iperf?
<phlak_user> grumpy: is sshd running (ps -fe|grep sshd)
<qin> ibsk8: Strange, http://tldp.org/guides.html still looks like '90
<ActionParsnip> phlak_user: could also use:  service ssh status
<grumpy> Gasseus: ill consider that, but i want to try here first
<Sidvee> My wireless light is blinking when ever there is data transfer. Instead it was static with white color. Showing its on. How to fix this bug?
<Gasseus> Grumpy honestly, they know alot more about openssh then anyone here, so...
<phlak_user> ActionParsnip: yes he could :)
<grumpy> phlak_user: yeah, as far as I can tell: 'root       630     1  0 Oct02 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D'
<Gasseus> grumpy are you listening on 0.0.0.0 or a specific IP address?
<g0rs> phlak_user: i'm getting about 3 megabytes per sec on http://mirrors.usc.edu/pub/linux/distributions/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-dvd/debian-6.0.2.1-i386-DVD-4.iso
<grumpy> Gasseus: i dont know, how would i find out?
<qin> grumpy: sudo netstat -tulp; sudo service ufw stop
<g0rs> phlak_user: if i use wget
<phlak_user> g0rs: i am unable to understand your goal; are you testing your internet connection throughput or your network interface card (wired or wireless)?
<Gasseus> grumpy I don't know, its just something everyone says to check on minecraft because if you listen off of 0.0.0.0, you can only ocnnect to the interface you assigned it to.
<grumpy> grumpy: ah, thanks, i didnt know that
<g0rs> phlak_user: im trying to test throughput of network interface card (wired or wireless)
<phlak_user> g0rs: then why test across the internet? your internet connection would be the bottleneck wouldnt it?
<Gasseus> so try connecting to the 192.168 or 10.0 IP instead of 127.0.0.1
<Sidvee> grumpy, Gasseus My wireless light is blinking when ever there is data transfer. Instead it was static with white light before. How to fix this bug?
<g0rs> phlak_user: yes it lower than the speed of ethernet or wlan link
<phlak_user> g0rs: hence my advice to test it between two machines connected back-to-back
<Gasseus> Sidvee Don't involve me in something I'm clueless about
<g0rs> phlak_user: how ot use iperf on a wlan router. can we test the data rate of a wlan router with that tool?
<grumpy> Sidvee: thats probably going to be a kernel issue, it affected my girlfriend as well, and that is a very involved fix.  i suggest filing a bug on launchpad.net and hopefully it will get fixed "soon".
<phlak_user> g0rs: yes, just put the wlan router in between the two machines
<g0rs> phlak_user: can you think of the other machine as your wlan router?
<grumpy> Gasseus, phlak_user: it looks like its listening on port 43595, which I dont remember setting it up that way...
<usr13> phlak_user: g0rs Or just connect directly.
<Sidvee> grumpy, thanks. :)
<phlak_user> g0rs: no you cant; cos the specs are different for both
<Gasseus> grumpy... looks like your connect request, which means ssh isn't online
<Sidvee> Gasseus, never mind. Am not alone in this clueless world
<Gasseus> sudo /etc/init.d/openssh restart
<qin> !upstart | Gasseus
<ubottu> Gasseus: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Guest13790> Hi all. Anyone here familiar with Evolution? I just tried it and noticed I have no emails left in my email account. How can I fix this?
<grumpy> Gasseus: well i just restarted sshd and the netstat command shows the updated PID, so i think its running its just listening to the wrong port.  ill have to investigate more.  thanks though!
<phlak_user> grumpy: you can ssh -p 43595 user@localhost to find out
<qin> grumpy: To see if your ssh server listen (and on what port): sudo service ssh status; sudo netstat -tulp; (on server machine)
<grumpy> phlak_user: ah, thanks, that was going to be my next thing to do
<phlak_user> Guest13790: on your server? theres an option to "leave messages on server" in Evolution
<Guest13790> phlak_user: if I change the setting will it upload all my mail back to Hotmail?
<grumpy> phlak_user, Gasseus, qin: changing the port ssh connects to made it work.  how do i change the port sshd listens to?
<g0rs> phlak_user, usr13 : how can you measure the speed of your router from a computer?
<phlak_user> Guest13790: nope; thats a one way street :) you can of course send mail back to your hotmail account
<qin> grumpy: edit: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<grumpy> qin: thanks
<grumpy> thanks Gasseus and phlak_user
<Guest13790> phlak_user: this is not good news
<phlak_user> grumpy: look into /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change the line that says Port xxxx
<Guest13790> phlak_user: where can I change the setting?
<Gasseus> Guest13790 go into account preferences
<Sidvee> grumpy, An solution reads as "Specially people with iwlagn driver on the 4965AGN card." how can I check if I have that or not?
<Sidvee> A*
<phlak_user> Guest13790: in Edit-Preferences-Mail Accounts-"Select-your-account"-Edit-Receiving Options
<g0rs> phlak_user: maybe we can talk about it some other time. Thanks for your inputs.
<g0rs> gnite everybody
<phlak_user> g0rs: ok
<ngc0202> Heya
<ngc0202> Just got IRSSI, testing it out
<ngc0202> just got Ubuntu as well
<Guest13790> phlak-user: I checked 'leave mail on server'. Is that the right one?
<phlak_user> Guest13790: yes i believe that is the one
<ngc0202> Some things I'm very excited about, some things I was a bit dissapointed with
<schredder> ngc0202: new to both irssi and ubuntu?
<qin> ngc0202: Sweet. try: /script load nm.pl
<Guest13790> phlak_user: ok, so the only way to get my mail back to my account is to forward them to myself? All 326?
<ngc0202> schredder: yes
<ngc0202> qin: what is that?
<Corey> qin: nm.pl?
<qin> ngc0202, Corey: Colorfull intended nicks.
<phlak_user> Guest13790: maybe; i am not aware if hotmail can import archived mails (which is another option)
<ngc0202> :O
<phlak_user> qin: advising people to load scripts is not very safe
<ngc0202> How to unload?
<Guest13790> phlak_user: Ok, well thanks for your help.
<ngc0202> Although I think I like it
<phlak_user> Guest13790: yw
<qin> phlak_user: /script unload nm.pl
<schredder> ngc0202: /scripit unload nm.pl
<qin> ngc0202: ^^^
<ngc0202> haha ok
<schredder> sans the t ypo
<ngc0202> I was taking a Terminal tutorial earlier, very cool
<qin> phlak_user: Well, yes.
<ngc0202> Very powerful, and I only scimmed it
<ngc0202> or skimmed
<schredder> ngc0202: what is your usual OS of choice?
<ngc0202> I previously used Windows
<ngc0202> but I got Ubuntu yesterday, and havent used Windows yet today
<qin> ngc0202: Feel better?
<ngc0202> I think I'm getting used to it
<ngc0202> I've been having some issues with mouse clicks though
<eaglestar> can someone wit experience help me? i am trying to get my iomega prestige external hdd to work but when i plug it in it doesnt pop up
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar: run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the drive listed?
<ngc0202> I'd best get some sleep now, night all
<Shatters> Hey, is there a way that I can install programs to a specific directory on ubuntu, because I haven't been using it long enough to know where they're stored.
<ngc0202> Actually I might wait to hear that answer
<brian_> Phlak_user: still here?
<ActionParsnip> Shatters: the package system means you dont need to, its all handled for you
<eaglestar> ActionParsnip, no i dont
<Shatters> hmm, but I want to specify if possible
<DasEi> Shatters: most executables are found in /usr/bin sbin, the packet decides where it installs to
<eaglestar> ActionParsnip, i was reading it has to do with ntfs for some reason
<Shatters> I'm running Ubuntu 10 (lucid) on a SDXC card with 4gig system file and a 58 gig encrypted partition and want to install to the encrypted partition.
<DasEi> Shatters: then you will have to make up dirs manually and compile it.. until the next backup ..and path variable
<DasEi> backup = update*
<brian_> Hi all. I tried Evolution and messed up. I ended up emptying my Hotmail account. I stored it locally. Anyway to get it back into my Hotmail?
<phlak_user> brian_: yes
<magn3ts> brian_, and that's why hotmail/pop are evil.
<RamtinA> hello.how can i creat a l2tp vpn connection in ubuntu?sorry i can't search it in google (filter :(   )
<magn3ts> brian_, take it as an opportunity to move away from hotmail.
<brian_> Hi Phlak_user. I had an idea. What if I used Thunderbird and imported from Evolution? Would that put everything back in Hotmail?
<magn3ts> brian_, no.
<brian_> magn3ts: I don't have many choices.
<magn3ts> You'd need to be able to access hotmail from Evolution and copy the emails back up.
<magn3ts> brian_, I'd recommend connecting via IMAP and then uploading them.
<magn3ts> And not use pop going forward.
<brian_> magn3ts: I'm really a noob.
<Shatters> DasEi, would using wine make this possible? or any easier?
<phlak_user> brian_: theres another option; apparently hotmail sends them to the trash folder which might not be empty; so you can go to trash and mark them as unread (or move to inbox)
<magn3ts> brian_, I've had too many drinks to give a step by step, sorry. :[
<phlak_user> brian_: http://www.computerforum.com/155523-import-mail-into-hotmail.html
<lanaiz> how could i write a script to unrar everything in a folder and then move that folder to another folder?
<brian_> magn3ts: no prob. phlak_user, I'll have a look at that link. Thanks
<phlak_user> brian_: ok
<brian_> phlak_user, my trash is empty. No luck. I guess I'll just have to go through the monotonous process of forwarding them all back to myself.
<RamtinA> can you help me ? how can i creat a L2TP VPN connection?
<new_user> hi to all, How to install all package in a ubuntu DVD?
<phlak_user> RamtinA: you need to be more specific; do you want to setup the server end or a client; what have you done till now etc
<RamtinA> phlak_user:client
<DasEi> Shatters: sorry, was away for a moment, why not just use the 58g for regular install ?
<Shatters> I would have liked to, but running linux live by booting from the sd card in usb reader it only allowed me to create 4gig system file, per FAT32
<qin> lanaiz: for i in *.rar; do unrar e $i; done; mkdir ~/unrars; mv * ~/unrars; Test it first.
<Shatters> running persistent
<phlak_user> RamtinA: what is at the server? what is the authentication mechanism?
<qin> lanaiz: This fail to whits, me thinks.
<qin> *whites
<RamtinA> phlak_user:i don't now but they told me i should creat L2TP connection
<new_user> Can any one help me about how to install  all packages in a ubuntu DVD
<eaglestar> can anyone help me with booting my external iomega prestige 1tb hdd?
<DasEi> Shatters: you could then make subdirs on the 58g and add them to your fstab , then rsync stuff over
<DasEi> plus you need an luks-command in your initrd
<RamtinA> new_user:   in terminal : " sudo apt-cdrom add " then "sudo apt-get update"
<ActionParsnip> lanaiz: for i in *.rar; do rar x $i; done    is a good start
<DasEi> Shatters: can't you boot from the 58g ?
<new_user> tnx RamtinA
<RamtinA> new_user: your welcome :)
<phlak_user> RamtinA: i could find only one *working* l2tp client for gnome (other than lvpnc for kde) -> http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/
<ActionParsnip> lanaiz: the guys in #bash will be able to help better
<new_user> bye all
<RamtinA> phlak_user:Your client does not have permission to get URL /p/vpnpptp/ from this server.
<Shatters> I created two partitions on the drive after realizing it would only allow 4gig system file and just created a logical partition with the rest.
<Shatters> so when sd is read on comp only primary shows up and is like 4 gig.
<qin> ActionParsnip: I think moving rars before unpacking is logical, but I am tied, very much.
<lanaiz> thanks
<phlak_user> RamtinA: vpnpptp.googlecode.com/files/pptp-linux_1.7.2-6_i386.deb
<shadow98> i want to use the copy command to copy a track.log file and  name is track.servername.09042011.01, track.servername.09042011.02....these are for hour 1 and hour 2 etc on down the line...
<Shatters> and don't know if the linux OS from sd encrypt upon shutdown
<ActionParsnip> qin: same here, hence directing to bash channel :(
<qin> Well, time to sleep, bye.
<ActionParsnip> lucky
<dospod> http://ompldr.org/vYWx3bA anybody know how to get a setup like this
<Shatters> need to reboot.
<somsip> dospod: that looks like a tiling window ,amager, such as dwm, awesome or...the other one
<RamtinA> phlak_user:now that is filter
<schredder> somsip: screen, or tmux?
<somsip> somsip xmonad is the other one. I suppose it could be screen, but I've not used that. the top menu looks like a tiling WM to me
<dospod> hmm
<dospod> I'm trying to mostly text based on my old laptop at home
<RamtinA> phlak_user:but i have pptp connection and that is very slow .
<phlak_user> RamtinA: hmm?
<somsip> dospod: don't think you can get multi windows except in X. Maybe a very low footprint WM would be required?
<dospod> I don't mind that I have the power for it
<RamtinA> phlak_user:i'm from Iran and i can't access that page
<dospod> but I want to get more efficient in the command line so I figured the more I have to use it the better
<phlak_user> RamtinA: oh
<somsip> Then the 3 I mention sem to be the popular ones. Depends what you're after and how cuting edge/unsupported you want to go
<somsip> dospod: look in the top left window of the screenshot :)
<Canid> Hello, can anyone help me figure out why ripperx won't start?
<Canid> I just installed it
<RamtinA> phlak_user:now i downloaded that with my friend help but it is PPTP  connection isn't there L2TP connection?
<Canid> The first time I tried running it, it asked me if I wanted to create a config file for the program, I said yes, and after that clicking on the application did nothing
<Canid> Hello?
<daiwalkr> Looks like everyone went to bed.
<somsip> daiwalkr: it does get quite this time of day - much of the west is asleep
<mysteriousdarren> not everyone...
<phlak_user> RamtinA: there should be;
<daiwalkr> I should be.  Up getting my home server running again.
<Canid> Well, can any of you help me figure out why this program I just installed won't start?
<somsip> Canid: Out of politeness, I'll confirm that I can't.
<ActionParsnip> Canid: launch it in a terminal, the output will help
<Canid> To launch from a terminal, you just type in the program name and that's it, right?
<daiwalkr> Canid: Also rename the config file to **.backup and try restarting it.
<amin`> Error in /home/amin/.muttrc, line 5: Mail’: unknown variable  Error in /home/amin/.muttrc, line 13: trash: unknown variable  Error in /home/amin/.muttrc, line 54: /home/amin/.mutt/aliases: No such file or directory  source: errors in /home/amin/.muttrc   Press any key to continue...
<daiwalkr> Canid: What is the name of the program you are trying to run?
<Canid> ripperx
<Canid> I typed that into the terminal and hit enter two minutes ago, and it's still stuck there - it hasn't done anything yet
<Canid> Hasn't given me a new command line, hasn't given me any feedback
<daiwalkr> do a ps -aux and then kill the process that is running ripperx
<ActionParsnip> !info ripperx
<ubottu> ripperx (source: ripperx): a GTK-based audio CD ripper/encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.3-1 (natty), package size 118 kB, installed size 560 kB
<daiwalkr> then try restarting it in the terminal window
<ActionParsnip> Canid: what is the output of: ps -ef | grep ripper | grep -v grep
<Canid> strabo    1666     1  0 01:11 ?        00:00:00 ripperx
<Canid> strabo    2566     1  0 01:22 ?        00:00:00 ripperx
<Canid> How do I kill them?
<daiwalkr> kill 1666 and kill 2566
<ActionParsnip> Canid: kill -9 1666; kill -9 2566
<phlak_user> Canid: killall -9 ripperx
<i_is_broke> do we hear a fourth answer?
<i_is_broke> lol
<Canid> Now try starting it again from the terminal, right?
<kkrowley> what do you guys think of gnome 3?
<ActionParsnip> Canid: if its dead, use the normal shortcut you would use
<ActionParsnip> kkrowley: gnome3 is offtopic here
<RodrigoG> Hi everyone
<RodrigoG> I need some help with graphics
<i_is_broke> ActionParsnip, why is that? is it not able to be used on 11.4?
<RodrigoG> I'm currently using ubuntu's liveCD but the installed version has a driver problem with the video
<faina> whats a good way to update to 11.10 and not overload the mirrors? My best effort was bittorent the cd, extract the debs and feed them into approx?
<Canid> Nope, still won't start
<Canid> strabo    2895     1  0 01:35 ?        00:00:00 ripperx
<daiwalkr> try deleting .ripperx from your home directory (or renaming it to .ripperx.old
<RodrigoG> Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> i_is_broke: its not compatible with natty. It's also not in the natty repos so is not supported here, the guys in #ubuntu+1 may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> RodrigoG: please give details
<Canid> Where in my home directory would it be
<RodrigoG> I have ubuntu 10.04 Lucid installed, with a ati FirePRO 2450 Multiview. I'm a real n00b when it comes to ubuntu but I had a misconfiguration issue earlier and my boss yelled at me to fix it
<Canid> Do I reinstall it from synaptic after renaming it?
<daiwalkr> right in the root.  If you do a ls -l -a you should see it.
<RodrigoG> I tried deleting the driver following some instructions but apparently they were incomplete as I now have a black screen when booted
<daiwalkr> cd ~ will take you right to your home directory
<daiwalkr> It won't delete the software from your system.  It just deletes the config file it tired to create.
<Canid> Why can't I see it from Nautilus?
<daiwalkr> If I remember right Nautilus hides the . files.  They are suppose to be hidden by default.
<daiwalkr> Don't quote me on that though.  Memory is getting bad.
<openvoid> Ctrl+H to show .files in Nautilus
<Canid> Okay... so, working from the terminal, what's the command to rename .ripperXrc
<sastrone> mv .ripperXrc .ripperXrc.bak
<daiwalkr> rn .ripperXrc .ripperXrc.old
<Canid> The program 'rn' can be found in the following packages:
<Canid>  * trn
<Canid>  * trn4
<sastrone> use mv
<phlak_user> Canid: its "rm" as in remove
<sastrone> he wants to rename it
<Guest40876> how do I view a .dmp fille?
<phlak_user> sastrone: oh then its mv as in Move
<Canid> Okay, I renamed it
<sastrone> phlak_user: I know, that is what I was telling him :P
<phlak_user> Guest40876:  is it like a core dump?
<Canid> Now I try running it again...
<phlak_user> sastrone: my bad it shouldve been aimed at Canid
<anandvenkat4> Can anyone tell me the best channel for Mac related queries./
<daiwalkr> yep
<Canid> This time I told it not to create a config file
<Canid> ...it still hasn't opened
<phlak_user> anandvenkat4: ##mac
<Canid> strabo    3041     1  0 01:47 ?        00:00:00 ripperx
<Canid> gyah! I am having such a rotten time trying to get a decent CD ripper.
<Canid> Nothing works
<daiwalkr> I am at a loss at this point.  Go through the same process of deleting the file and killing it.  Then run it from the terminal.  It should give you some output hopefully when it crashes.
<Canid> I don't like having to reboot on Windows to do this basic stuff... I know Linux is capable
<AlexLibman> I messed up and ran `usermod -G wheel username` instead of -Ga, so `sudo` doesn't work anymore.
<AlexLibman> In rescue root shell, `usermod` says can't lock on to /etc/passwd
<Canid> It's not crashing. I have            "strabo@DRAGON:~$ ripperx"            in the terminal and hit enter and it's just sitting there, doing nothing
<Toras> Circumcision, it's an atrocious, sexist, inhumane, barbaric hoax, scam, fraud, violation of medical ethics and human rights, and perpetrated by sick or numb-minded automatons unworthy of the title of being human.
<Toras> There. I said it.
<phlak_user> AlexLibman: can you edit the group file directly? vi /etc/group
<ActionParsnip> Toras: its offtopic here, so you are wasting your time
<Toras> action, Over 500 users in here
<Toras> listening on.
<daiwalkr> its really hung up.  I don't know what to try from here.
<AlexLibman> On BSD, that would have been the first thing I'd try...  But I wanted to know the Ubuntu way to do it...  :P
<daiwalkr> I know this is not perfect but have you tried running it as root
<Canid> While I'm here, can someone tell me hoq to kill Banshee without resorting to the terminal? It used to have a Quit option on Ubuntu 10.10.... now that I've upgraded to 11.04, I can turn off the music, but I can't get rid of Banshee.
<damno> ]can I have both python 2.6 and 3.0 installed at the same time?
<phlak_user> AlexLibman:  i wouldnt do it any other way (esp if i committed harakiri) :)
<ActionParsnip> Toras: take it elsewhere please, this is ubuntu support only, not pathetic rant channel
<Canid> What, you mean "sudo ripperx" ?
<Guest40876> phlak_user, Its a dump from a game running under wine ...Sorry for the late reply
<daiwalkr> yes
<phlak_user> Guest40876: what do you expect to learn from it?
<Canid> Okay, I'll try that...
<damno> anyone?
<Guest40876> phlak_user, Hoping to find out why the game is not running
<phlak_user> damno: not via packages; you can install one and download the other manually and run from there
<Canid> sudo ripperx is just hanging there as well. No good
<AlexLibman> Do I still do that from the rescue root shell?  Do I remount the root partition as rw?
<phlak_user> Guest40876: core dumps are generally in hex; and make sense more to debuggers/developers; you could use gdb to load the dump or a hex editor to view it
<Toras> CIRCUMCISION: DOCTORS LIABLE FOR CRIMINAL ASSAULT
<damno> phlak_user: how abt if I get the dev package from synaptic?
<airtonix> i'm running a 10.04 server on a live site, and to `pip install psycopg2-2.4` i need to `sudo apt-get install libpq-dev python-dev`,  and one of the deps for that is libssl0.9.8 << i notice in the changelog for it at some point it says something about a system restart required :  http://dpaste.com/626865/... i forget to check what version i might have installed .
<phlak_user> AlexLibman: yes
<splatpc> would anyone be able to provide a brief explanation as to the purpose and advantages of IRC?
<SetiAmon> is Firestarter/firewall necessary if you have moblocker.is moblocker a full firewall?
<damno> phlak_user: python-3-dev probably
<Toras>  Berkeley, CA - Doctors who circumcise infants, even with parental assent, are potentially liable for criminal assault. That's the conclusion of an article just published in a legal journal by an international team of lawyers.
<AlexLibman> Toras: parents' rights.
<Canid> While I'm here, can someone tell me hoq to kill Banshee without resorting to the terminal? It used to have a Quit option on Ubuntu 10.10.... now that I've upgraded to 11.04, I can turn off the music, but I can't get rid of Banshee.
<Guest40876> phlak_user, I'll leave it then
<Guest40876> Thanks phlak_user
<phlak_user> Guest40876: yw
<RodrigoG> I have ubuntu 10.04 Lucid installed, with a ati FirePRO 2450 Multiview. I'm a real n00b when it comes to ubuntu but I had a misconfiguration issue earlier and my boss yelled at me to fix it
<airtonix> SetiAmon: moblocker isn't a full on firefwall... it's just a IP address blocker interface to iptables
<ActionParsnip> thanks bazhang
<RodrigoG> I tried deleting the driver following some instructions but apparently they were incomplete as I now have a black screen when booted
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: refresh my memory on how to check what version of a package i have installed please
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: if you press Ctl+Alt+F1, you might get a terminal
<RodrigoG> Tried, but no luck at times
<SetiAmon> ok.I'm running firestarter but there doesn't appear to be a "training" mode in firewalls like i'm used to?
<RodrigoG> is there a way to access a recovery menu? maybe do a rollback?
<faina> airtonix: dpkg --status <package name>
<rjlc78> ?
<airtonix> faina: cheers
<Canid> I give up. I can't lose any more sleep over this tonight
<RodrigoG> there is another problem, when I access the terminal what do I do?
<Canid> Adiue people. Thanks for trying to help...
<RodrigoG> bye Canid
<daiwalkr> Good night Canid.
<kfizz1> I'm trying to install the latest vs of graphviz via the .deb, but I get "Dependency is not satisfiable: libgs8". I have libgs9 installed, is there anyway to resolve this?
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: you could boot from the livecd and select recover a broken system
<ActionParsnip> airtonix: apt-cache policy packagename
<airtonix> ActionParsnip: :)
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: I see, I have the installation dvd which gives me live access (where i'm at
<RodrigoG> )
<RodrigoG> but it didn't show any option to repair
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: what were the grub options on that DVD?
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: grub *menu* options
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: you lost me there, total n00b here
<RodrigoG> oh, menu options were try ubuntu(livecdish) or install
<AlexLibman> I wasn't able to fix the problem I caused with `usermod -G wheel username` by running `usermod -G username username` - still says username not in sudoers.  All I did to /etc/sudoers is uncomment the wheel line.  What am I supposed to do exactly?
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: when I try install it says something about installing both on the same drive or deleting old installation and using the whole hard drive
<AlexLibman> Also...  I got myself banned from the official Ubuntu forums for ranting (on appropriate threads) about Copyfree licenses being superior to Copyleft.  Now I have no place to get support for my system76 laptop...  Any suggestions for getting myself unbanned?
<Woohooo> is there a tool on linux that allows viewing of gpu card details like gpu-z does on windows?
<ActionParsnip> AlexLibman: i'd ask in #ubuntuforums maybe
<AlexLibman> ActionParsnip: thanks
<wartrend> who is your isp alexlibman
<AlexLibman> wartrend: since I make no effort to mask my IP, why would you need to ask?
<phlak_user> AlexLibman: do you have this in your sudoers -> %sudo   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<wartrend> join the ubuntu irc and ask in there. only  a 1000 people in there
<wartrend> well if you got a big isp like say comcast you can change your ip
<wartrend> lol
<phlak_user> AlexLibman: and this -> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<wartrend> wrong window lol
<Telroth> Why does smart think that 75 million read errors is normal?
<phlak_user> AlexLibman: and ensure that username is member of admin in /etc/group
<wartrend> omg. i feel like an idiot
<MonkeyDust> wartrend: you are ;)
<wartrend> thank you
<bambanx> what software allow to edit multiples images?
<ActionParsnip> bambanx: gimp can edit as many images as you want
<RodrigoG> bambanx: GIMP
<kfizz1> bambax, imagemagick allows some command line options to edit a batch of images.
<AlexLibman> Nevermind, I didn't modify /etc/sudoers, so, yes, that line exists as in the original.
<bambanx> thanks
<kfizz1> Been a while since I've used it, tho, so I probably wouldn't be much specific help.
<Shatters> so, I somehow lost admin privileges on ubuntu default account. not sure what to do.
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: any suggestions?
<AlexLibman> Ah, the "admin" is the group I want.  I thought it was same groupname as the username.  So just `usermod -G admin username`?
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: when did you install the OS?
<AlexLibman> wartrend: I might be a Copyfree """troll""", but I never sockpuppet.
<wartrend> not sure what you mean?
<wartrend> I don't pull on my ding dong
<RodrigoG> I don't even know, it's a workstation at my workplace, it's been installed since before I started working here a year ago
<AlexLibman> wartrend: You suggested that I create another forum account to bypass the ban, like by using a proxy.  I have an ethical policy against that.  I always use my real name online.
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: is there an option to upgrade your install to 11.04? cos 10.04 is at EOL
<wartrend> nice
<RodrigoG> Not with the cd I have, and not if it means data loss
<bambanx> rawtherapee its nice
<wartrend> AlexLibman nothing wrong with a fresh start bro.
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: not with the cd I have and not if it means data loss
<wartrend> I had to reset my IP a few times to do bans on IRC Servers.
<AlexLibman> The reason why I ran `usermod -G wheel` in the first place is when rsync'ing files to a BSD machine the group gets changed.  I guess I should simply run rsync with --no-g instead.
<phlak_user> RodrigoG: guess not
<orated> While creating LiveISO or LiveUSB, how is swap size decided? Or is it required?
<AlexLibman> I don't want a fresh start, and I haven't done anything terribly wrong.  It's the left-wing political bias on that forum that's the problem.
<RodrigoG> phlak_user: thanks anyway, I'll see about killing myself now :P xD good luck to all!
<orated> I don't have to worry about it as the application/command will write the image but does swap comes anywhere in the process?
<wartrend> I know how you feel ALexLibman. I hate that
<RodrigoG> Goodbye everyone!
<mekwall> hey! how do I best troubleshoot a insanely slow ssh connect? I mean, once I am connected it is fast, its just the negotiation that is slow.
<wartrend> night
<AlexLibman> (And it was so long ago I hardly remember the details.  You can still find the posts via http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=965147 )
<paulus68> mekwall is that slow to every connection that you make?
<glebihan> orated, on a live usb, the system will use any swap space available on the file system, if there is none, it won't use any. No swap space is usually created on the live usb itself
<faina> mekwall: ssh -v, though when I have that problem its usually something is making a dns request and its failing over to another dns server
<mekwall> paulus68, nope, only to this one server... weird thing is, it goes fast to connect to from my windows machine
<phlak_user> mekwall:  if you start the connection with a -v, the verbose messages might throw up some clues- maybe its waiting for something to happen
<nixjr> can i plug/unplug sata hdds while my system is running, if im not r/w to them?
<mekwall> wow :) thanks for the quick response paulus68, faina, phlak_user ... will check it out :)
<faina> mekwall: it helps to ask questions that have frustrated other people too ;)
<orated> glebihan: System will use any space available on the fc created on usb?
<orated> fs
<faina> nixjr: I think the answer is sometimes... depends on the hardware
<glebihan> orated, on the whole file system actually. If you have a swap partition on your hard drive it will be used
<mekwall> phlak_user, paulus68, faina: http://pastie.org/2636180
<mekwall> that's where it is slow
<mekwall> when it goes to public key it just flies
<orated> glebihan: What in cases where linux is installed on usb?
<nixjr> faina, guess ill play ti safe and it it the long way then, this is all my data im talking about lol
<phlak_user> mekwall: turn off gssapi in ssh_config or sshd_config if youre not using it
<faina> mekwall: that looks like its timing out looking for the GSS components
<glebihan> orated, as I said, if there is no swap partition available, it won't use any swap
<JokesOnYou77> hi all.  Can anyone help me write a script for a remote machine so that it will automatically execute a command when I ssh in?
<mekwall> phlak_user, faina: indeed :) thanks! going to disable it
<orated> glebihan: Yes, that was for LiveUSB/LiveCD case but if linux is installed on usb formatting it to extx, then also the same applies?
<glebihan> orated, yes. It applies in all cases (even if you install on a hard drive actually). Swap space is not required, so if there is none, none is used
<nixjr> im planning on formatting and reinstalling ubuntu, I have a dual monitor setup configured just the way I like it, which file(s) should I backup to keep this configuration?
<glebihan> orated, the only difference between liveUSB and actual installation is that the live USB will use any swap space available, whereas an install will only use the swap space it was told to use at installation time
<orated> glebihan: Ok, thanks. But usually while installing linux on HDD (probably also for SSD), it asks to create swap otherwise installer will crash or the system will be unstable
<glebihan> orated, no it shouldn't crash. Creating swap space is highly recommended but not necessary
<orated> glebihan: Alright, thanks
<glebihan> orated, you're welcome
<The_BROS> My hotkeys intomboy dont work. How can I fix that?
<kokabiel|ngopi> Hello everybody :D
<ActionParsnip> Hi kokabiel|ngopi
<kokabiel|ngopi> what the topic today?
<DoverOs> After uninstalling pulseaudio in unity the sound menu went away. How do you get it back?
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: same as every day - ubuntu support
<nixjr> im planning on formatting and reinstalling ubuntu, I have a dual monitor setup configured just the way I like it, which file(s) should I backup to keep this configuration?
<kokabiel|ngopi> Wew
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: which video chip do you use and how did you configure it?
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, i configured it via a text file but i dont recall where or what the file was called, its nvidia
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: does /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ring a bell ;-)
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: back up everything in /etc
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: my /etc is only 16 megabytes
<agu_> hi
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: actually you should really be backing up everything in /etc and /home on a regular basis, to save yourself frustrations later
<kokabiel|ngopi> ActionParsnip: any idea how to configur ATI Radeon on kernel3?
<nixjr> i backup home, but thats all, dont really understand the rest of the directory structure
<nixjr> ActionParsnip, thanks, that was what i was looking for
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: kernel 3 isn't supported here
<kokabiel|ngopi> Wew
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: /home contains per-user settings, /etc contains systemwide settings (in general).
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: if you are using oneiric, you are supported until release day in #ubuntu+1
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: so if you set up a samba share (file sharing with windows/other types of computers), the settings would go in /etc/samba
<kokabiel|ngopi> ActionParsnip: my os have built in kernel3
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: then its not ubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: you can't go wrong backing up /etc, it's very tiny. Here's my backup list: /home, /etc, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin (the latter two are for scripts, you can skip them if you didn't write any)
<nixjr> Shirakawasuna, ah ok, well my /etc is only 13mb so thats not a problem to backup
<kokabiel|ngopi> ActionParsnip: here only talk ubuntu?
<soreau> nixjr: xorg.conf is probably the main file you want to backup X driver config settings
<hexacode> anyone know where i save ttf files?  im installing fonts except i foget which foldr to put them in
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: yes
<soreau> kokabiel|ngopi: Yes, this is the official support channel for ubuntu
<DoverOs> does anyone know what the sound menu is packaged in?
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<soreau> DoverOs: Look at the packages that were removed when you uninstalled pulseaudio
<nixjr> Shirakawasuna, is there a simple way to output the contents of the "applications" menu in gnome? theres a bunch of applications ive added over time that wernt in there to begin with
<kokabiel|ngopi> ActionParsnip: how about another distro?
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: /var/log might also be useful if you ever want old logs. I don't know if you do.
<soreau> kokabiel|ngopi: ##linux might be of help
<nixjr> cant hurt
<kokabiel|ngopi> soreau: thanks
<SigmaWP> Yes, finally! A logged channel!
 * SigmaWP proceeds to take a screenshot
<DoverOs> soreau: I reinstalled them, so it must have been something outside of the normal package setup..
 * soreau poses
<SigmaWP> Say hello everyone :D
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: that should be in your user's home directory. I don't remember exactly where they're kept by gnome, but probably somewhere in .config or .local. I would check ~/.local/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> nixjr: its great backing up xorg.conf. install driver, restore file and restart x. Nice
<soreau> DoverOs: Not sure but if you're using 11.10, you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> ActionParsnip: The nice thing is when you need no xorg.conf because you use an open driver that justwroks
<siksi> what could cause debus to function incorrectly? if i select, say, places -> home folder it says "Opening <username>" for a little while and then just disappears - nautilus never appears. ditto for rest of places
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: only official ubuntu releases from canonical are supported here. Other distros have their own channels
 * SigmaWP presses print screen
<siksi> s/debus/dbus/
<SigmaWP> Done :P
<siksi> launching nautilus with dbus-launch seems to work, however
<DoverOs> soreau: I just installed ubuntu 11.04, didnt change any repos
<ActionParsnip> Soreau: true, when they work well (closed or open)
<W43372> I upgraded from XP to 7 and now I can't share files between my Desktop and my netbook running Natty.
<soreau> ActionParsnip: You always need an xorg.conf file installed for closed proprietary blobs
<ActionParsnip> Soreau:
<soreau> ! smaba | W43372
<soreau> ! samba | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> Nvidia worked without when i was on CRT
<susundberg> soreau: huh -- i have ati proprietary without any xorg.conf
<soreau> susundberg: Really? Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<nixjr> i did "sudo cp /etc/ /some/other/place" but it says cp: omitting directory `/etc/'
<ActionParsnip> kokabiel|ngopi: which distro are you on and I may be able to point you to the relevant channel
<soreau> nixjr: cp -r
<nixjr> soreau, ah thank you :)
<susundberg> soreau: sure: http://pastebin.com/5qQAPkyq
<W43372> soreau I already have Samba on this netbook. The only thing that changed is the computer with Windows on nit
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: don't use cp for backups, there's better options
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: rsync is the best, in my opinion.
<soreau> susundberg: must be ubuntu patches because X will not load a proprietary driver without being specifically told (via xorg.conf)
<nixjr> Shirakawasuna, im just doing this once manually before I format, but ill keep that in mind for later
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: cp is fine for a one off archive
<soreau> susundberg: I notice ubuntu's X checks for fglrx even if it's not installed
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: This is the type of command I use: rsync -avz --progress --delete --numeric-ids /etc /backup/ . Notice that /etc has no trailing slash and /backup/ does. This is important.
<susundberg> soreau: might be very well so .. don't know
<__future__> Hmph, it's registered.
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: with cp you could lose (overwrite) timestamps, which can be useful for tracking things down later.
<katsrc> hey are there any good blogs to follow for ubuntu news
<katsrc> i mean i hate these omgubuntu posts everywhere
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: for example, if I used cp to back up my music and had a crash, I'd never know which ones were the latest ones added.
<__future__> katsrc: You can always look here :)
<soreau> katsrc: You probably should hate blogs then, too
<katsrc> omgubuntu makes the ubuntu community really look silly
 * __future__ takes another screenshot
<katsrc> soreau: some are good like developers
<__future__> :D
<W43372> I upgraded from XP to 7 and now I can't share files between my Desktop and my netbook running Natty.
<ActionParsnip> Shirakawasuna: you assume noatime option wasn't used :
<ActionParsnip> W43372: win7 samba is nee
<ActionParsnip> New
<soreau> katsrc: The internet is full of ubuntu everything. To my knowledge, there are no official ubuntu blogs
<nixjr> Shirakawasuna, interesting, ive migrated data onto newer hdds many times over there years and just took it as a given that id reset all timestamps in the process
<ActionParsnip> W43372: which system is sharing the files?
<katsrc> soreau: there ought to be, like with GNOME community they have this circle of blogs
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: rsync is magic :)
<Shirakawasuna> nixjr: it can also work over the network
 * ActionParsnip uses a cron'd cp job to backup
<faina> katsrc: what about planet.ubuntu.com?
<W43372> ActionParsnip I want to be able to share files between the two, to have each box see the others shared folders
<W43372> But currently neither one is showing up on the other
<katsrc> faina: never heard of it before
<faina> its aggregating several ubuntu related blogs
<Geoffrey2> I've got a 33-in-1 card reader in my Ubuntu desktop, the chipset is Genesys...lsusb detects it, but I can't seem to read any sd cards I put into it...I tried the google routine, but all I see are posts with questions that never seem to get answered....
<ActionParsnip> W43372: if you run: smbtree   can you see shares? Is the windows systems firewall configured to allow the data?
<katsrc> faina: thanks for this, looks like a great resource
<houtyl> how do i chance the ubuntu language?
<faina> katsrc: youre welcome
<W43372> I just remembered that I haven't set up anything on the windows end yet, I'll tinker with it some more.
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: does it produce useful output in dmesg after being plugged in w/ a sd card?
<mcgoofy> hi
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, looks like it
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: does it list the availability of any partitions like /dev/sdb1?
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, http://pastebin.com/nw8M7JF2
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: it doesn't say anything about sdb1 or sdb2 later on?
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: does sudo fdisk -l say anything about sdb?
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, hmmm, sg3, sg4, sg5, sg6, and sg7?
<Shirakawasuna> I'm not sure what those are, actually
<faina> Shirakawasuna:  aren't sg's "scsi general"?
<Shirakawasuna> apparently
<Shirakawasuna> this is old but maybe useful, Geoffrey2: http://www.electrictoolbox.com/scan-scsi-bus-linux/
<Geoffrey2> it tells me it found a new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd
<Geoffrey2> scsi46: usb-storage
<arkiver> hello. I run ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell laptop N5010 with an i5 processor, 4GB ram, 500GB HDD.
<arkiver> The problem i face is my laptop gets really heated up while using for a long time
<paulus68> I have a backup script which is functioning correctly however after a complete backup my drive is full and I don't have any free space left,
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: he ehci_hcd and usb-storage messages are a good sign. They're usb modules (drivers) for usb and storage, respectively
<paulus68> is there a way to create a script that checks the diskspace and if I don't have enough free space that the largest file is moved to another drive
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: I don't really know how to deal with /dev/sg nodes, but it appears you may be able to figure out what they mean and map them to other nodes for easier use
<arkiver> the temp goes for about 60 degrees after half an hour of use with no Heavy apps runningg, just xchat, firefox and maybe a movie running
<arkiver> it varies from 55-60 degrees..
<soreau> huh
<soreau> Isn't there a way to view page source in firefox?
<arkiver> the temp is not an issue but the noise of the fan is..
<arkiver> Also on windows i never hear the fan whirr so much
<houtyl> how to chance the ubuntu language?
<arkiver> is there any tweak i can use?
<Shirakawasuna> paulus68: du -sh (or just du -s) will give you the size of files. If you're talking about doing this in a single directory, you could probably bash script it - have it check every minute or something (or on a cron job). If it's systemwide, you're going to need a specialized tool of some kind to check for the 'largest file' in the system.
<Shirakawasuna> soreau: yes
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: how? where?
<Gentoo64> soreau, right click the page
<Gentoo64> view page source
<Shirakawasuna> that ^
<Shirakawasuna> looks like view > page source is gone though, I panicked too soreau
<soreau> ah yes, thanks Gentoo64
<houtyl> i want to switch to english
<houtyl> but i don't find the right button
<Shirakawasuna> arkiver: you probably need power management stuff of some kind. See if anyone with your same laptop needed any more modules to be loaded
<ActionParsnip> houtyl: switch what to English?
<soreau> Shirakawasuna: Yea that's where I remembered seeing it
<houtyl> the whole ubuntu-system
<ActionParsnip> houtyl: regional settings maybe..
<houtyl> i don't find regional settings
<nergal_> hi, would updating the DNS servers in resolv.conf affect the service uptime for a server? (switching between two pair of active DNS servers)
<nergal_> My guess is not, just want to make sure
<SwedeMike> nergal_: update only changes if you reboot.
<soreau> houtyl: Try gnome-language-selector
<GirlyGirl> Hi I would like to know how to force an unvavailable resolution for a tv connected via VGA on a laptop
<SwedeMike> nergal_: and no, it shouldn't be service affecting, it'll change immediately when you save the new resolv.conf file
<nergal_> SwedeMike: what? A reboot is required for changing dns-servers?
<SwedeMike> nergal_: you used the word "uptime".
<Shirakawasuna> houtyl: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<SwedeMike> nergal_: uptime is something specific here, it's not "service is available"
<nergal_> service uptime yes
<Shirakawasuna> but it's a little outdated
<SwedeMike> nergal_: don't use "uptime", it's confusing.
<Shirakawasuna> houtyl: basically search the app lens for 'session' or 'language'
<SwedeMike> nergal_: $ uptime
<SwedeMike>  09:20:54 up 205 days, 21:51,  7 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.10, 0.09
<SwedeMike> nergal_: that is "uptime".
<arkiver> Shirakawasuna, i am not sure of anyone else using the same laptop . But before ubuntu i used mint10 and i had the same issues.
<arkiver> a solution is to use a cooling pd
<paulus68> Shirakawasuna: the thing is that I need to check this after the backup script has run if I don't have any or no space left I want to create a script that is going to move the file towards the new location
<arkiver> *pad
<nergal_> well, I guess you understood what I meant :)
<Shirakawasuna> arkiver: by someone else, I mean google for the exact model and find someone else who wrote a guide. Hopefully there's one out there and they talk about power management or acpi
<SwedeMike> nergal_: yes, eventually.
<arkiver> also if anyone here is using ubuntu on a laptop, can u tell me what temperatures do your laptops work on?
<arkiver> Shirakawasuna, okay i think i can do that
<arkiver> Thanks
<Shirakawasuna> arkiver: sure thing. It's annoying to search, but it's the most useful thing imo :/. It's how I got acpi working on my thinkpad before the support was automatic in the kernel.
<faina> arkiver: it really depends on the laptop design & how well the power management is enabled.
<Shirakawasuna> arkiver: also my thinkpad runs really cool.
<Shirakawasuna> arkiver: also see if there's any processes running that are making your processor run all the time, which will heat up your system (use top)
<Shirakawasuna> paulus68: You don't want to run into a situation where you're actually out of space on either drive. It will corrupt parts of the filesystem. You want something that will check the space available and do the safe thing.
<arkiver> I had that. Top shows nothing more than 10% of CPU usage
<phlak_user> soreau: Go to tools-Web developer-view page source (ctl+u is a shortcut)
<faina> arkiver: also look into powertop
<arkiver> I'm wondering whether 50-60degrees is normal temp for laptops?
<faina> its not uncommon
<faina> is that surface temperature or cpu temperature?
<faina> also is that a desktop replacement style laptop?
<soreau> phlak_user: Yes, it is there indeed. Thanks
<phlak_user> soreau: yw
<arkiver> CPU temperature
<arkiver> faina, Is it safe to use Powertop? it needs root privileges!
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, hmm, apparently /dev/sg2 is mapped to /dev/scd1, but when I try to mount scd1, I get an error that says there is no medium on /dev/sr1
<linxeh> some laptops hit 90c
<phlak_user> Geoffrey2: thats the cdrom
<faina> arkiver: I've run it and haven't observed anything going wrong, though I haven't done a security analysis
<drussell> arkiver: it's pretty safe afaik
<paulus68> Shirakawasuna: I know however it's on an external hard drive and (yes I have to replace it with a bigger one) but in the mean time I need to keep an eye on it
<faina> G'night
<gvandeweyer> where/how do I tell dpkg that I have python2.6 instead of python2.7 as default on my system? I need to install some older deb and dpkg complains about the python version.
<Shirakawasuna> buh, wha? I plug in my headphones, audio goes out in my speakers (correct behavior), but no sound to the headphones (incorrect behavior)
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: Can't find a newer deb
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: What are you installing exactly
<gvandeweyer> GirlyGirl: I need the older version (dependencies)
<houtyl> now i translated ubuntu into english
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: What is it you are installing
<houtyl> but firefox is still german
<houtyl> do i need another package?
<phlak_user> gvandeweyer: you could do a "force" install or "no-deps"
<GirlyGirl> phlak_user: That would probably break things
<szal> houtyl: prolly firefox-locale-en
<gvandeweyer> GirlyGirl: it's a lucid deb on a natty system of python-rpy. I need the older version of R (bioconductor version, needs to be in sync with some LTS lucid systems,), so the newer python-rpy tries to update r-base, which is not allowed
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> I need to reset my Empathy program, but I don't know how
<marcreichelt> is there anything I need to do beside removing ~/.mission-control and ~/.config/Empathy?
<gvandeweyer> phlak_user: no-deps is not recognised or in dpkg man
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: Can't you upgrade the lucid systems as downgrading python on Natty can have bad consequences and break Ubuntu components
<Geoffrey2> phlak_user, duh, I see it, sg3 is the card reader, sg2 is the cdrom....
<gvandeweyer> GirlyGirl: there is no LTS yet after lucid
<marcreichelt> because Empathy keeps asking me for Accounts and seems to remove/add accounts on its own, and I don't know how to reset it to the beginning
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: Or you can downgrade the natty system maybe
<gvandeweyer> GirlyGirl: and the natty is my desktop pc, which was not hardware supported by the LTS lucid
<gvandeweyer> I tried all :-)
<houtyl> szal: sry i don't understand
<szal> houtyl: what's there to understand?
<houtyl> where do i have to click?
<termitor> hello
<gvandeweyer> phlak_user: the force-depends options seems to have done the trick. thanks for the tip
<phlak_user> gvandeweyer: yw
<gvandeweyer> GirlyGirl: btw: natty still does not support the dell optiplex 990. I can not turn the system off/reboot. it hangs on the splash screen.
 * szal will not point houtyl to a tutorial on how to install packages
<GirlyGirl> gvandeweyer: maybe shutdown with "sudo init 0"
<Shirakawasuna> gaaah
<Shirakawasuna> headphone jack stopped working, any ideas? speakers turn off, headphones don't
<arkiver> drussell, faina , thanks !
<Shirakawasuna> ok, now it went away
<Shirakawasuna> really weird
<somsip> .quit
<MonkeyDust> the dead of night in the us of a
<MonkeyDust> 10 am on this part of the planet
<stianhj> Can I change the default folders/folder names without any problems?
<nixjr> whats a command like top, but that shows all running processes?
<stianhj> hate the captial letter
<MonkeyDust> nixjr: htop
<drussell> 0902 here :o)
<stianhj> never mind, found the user-dirs.dirs file
<drussell> stianhj: no, it's all case sensitive, however if you don't want to use anything that refers to them currently, sure, knock yourself out,
<drussell> stianhj: can always change them back if you find something's not working
<stianhj> drussell: there's an file which specifies the names, so if you change locale, they have different names.. XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR=$HOME/Downloads for en_US, or =$HOME/Nedlastinger for nb_NO
<stianhj> so i guess i can change them there to my liking :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, i've got a user running a client machine with ubuntu on it, 99% of the time it boots up in the mornings, and works(in terms of connects to internal websites on the network and external(google), but every now and again, its turned on, and neither work. After a few minutes it auto comes on or after a reboot. Any ideas? I've copied all effected logs from today, but can't see anything
<ikonia> probably just a bit slow getting a dhcp request
<ikonia> eg: when the lease expires, may take a little longer to get the address renewed hence why it starts working all of a sudden
<sio3> if a special key on a keyboard doesn't work who fixes those things? where would i report such a bug
<ikonia> sio3: depends on why it doesn't work
<AdvoWork> ikonia, any way I can confirm that from logs or?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: syslog may show the time stamps on the request from dhcp
<sio3> ikonia:   :) i need a real hacker
<ikonia> sio3: no, you need to ask realistic questions
<sio3> ikonia: and how would i know if my question was "realistic"?
<ikonia> sio3: well, making pointless statements about needing real hackers when you don't even know the problem is just a waste of my time
<AdvoWork> ikonia, it does show: Oct  4 08:53:45 ubuntu4 dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6 but sureley that would be 255.255.255.0 ? also, i've got like 20 clients, it only does it on this one :S
<ikonia> AdvoWork: that's just a broadcast, so it's fine
<ikonia> AdvoWork: it may just be slow auto negotiating the network speed too,
<ikonia> AdvoWork: just work it through eliminating the obvious stuff as you go
<sio3> ikonia: you have no social skills i see
<ikonia> sio3: no, I just don't have time to waste with silly comments when I'm offering my help to someone
<sio3> ikonia: nobody is forcing you to help; if you don't want to help don't.
<ikonia> sio3: hence why I'm not
<baheer> how can I set an IP address as manually?
<Hyperbyte> sio3, what ikonia means is that it helps greatly if you write in here -which- key isn't working, and -what- you expect it to do.
<Gentoo64> baheer, in the network manager set manual
<ikonia> baheer: be careful though, if you're on a dhcp network that may cause you a problem
<Hyperbyte> sio3, if you feel more comfortable writing it in a bug report, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<sio3> Hyperbyte: i'm trying to get it fixed permanently ... if i can figure out how. i'm looking through some documentation now i just found on debugging such keys. thanks for the info.
<drussell> stianhj: good catch :o)
<sio3> Well, after reading the Ubuntu Hotkeys troubleshooting sections it sounds like "there are too many keypress events". i wonder how i would determine where they are being duplicated. whatever that means.
<ome_> Howdy everyone !
<joosep_> howdy
<ome_> how can I run `startx` after boot ?
<ome_> How are you joosep_ ?
<mike> Hello, where is my mysql directory on ubuntu?
<gaelfx> is it possible to connect to a router using QSS? it doesn't seem to be working out of the box
<llutz> mike: /var/lib/mysql likely
<ome_> if you are using lampp mike it should be in /opt/lampp/var/mysql <-- data and /opt/lampp/bin <--- binary
<CyborgSmurf> there is no sound after hybernation on ubuntu 11.04... help please?
<CyborgSmurf> can anyone help me with soundissues after hybernation?
<sammy> so here's one i almost surely know the answer to already: I'm using PA to pipe sound from a desktop across the room (with the large screen) to the lappy on my lap (with my headphones plugged in). when I watch video, I can sync up the audio, but pulseaudio wants to play every bit of audio for me, even when it becomes lagged. is there any better solution with pulseaudio? maybe including jack in the mix? id be okay with PA 'dropping frames' as it were, to s
<Fudge> hi does ubuntu support Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<sammy> he says to surely nobody since there arent many english speaking nations with the sun over it right now
<sammy> Fudge: looks like you got that from lspci?
<Fudge> sammy  yes
<Fudge> and sammy  the sun is nearly down in australia
<touchpad> sammy, you can do that with jack only, no need for pulseaudio
<touchpad> iirc jack has simple clients for udp/tcp transport over a network
<touchpad> still iirc it had some small lag but you can correct this by adjusting A-V in your movie player
<SDASD> 123
<SDASD> 213
<sammy> touchpad: interesting. I wanted to watch this episode now, but I might look into it.
<sammy> Fudge: can you get a vendor and product ID from lspci -v ? you should be able to google for general device support in linux with that information. is it not working out of the box for you, then?
<touchpad> these are part of the clients that come with JACK when you install it I think
<touchpad> not sure 100%
<touchpad> ye, at the time my idea was to play mp3's from one PC on several PCs :D
<sammy> I might be able to use vlc to stream only the audio, i do have VLC installed on both machines
<AdvoWork> anyone here use xen? and have installed ubuntu with it?
<papa> всем привет)
<jimakira> hi everyone
<jimakira> is this the right place to ask about a bug
<jimakira> or there is dev channel ?
<Fudge> yep sammy  im doing that tks
<jimakira> can anyone help me compile libgcrypt11 with openssl
<jimakira> i need to get sudo working wilt ldaps
<Fudge> hmm, its working now sammy  lol
<phlak_user> !ru| papa
<ubottu> papa: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<almaric> d
<xiong_> 有中国人吗？
<theadmin> !cn | xiong_
<ubottu> xiong_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<phlak_user> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<xiong_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<zeerox> i just downloaded ubuntu server and im new to it, i wanted to setup internet sharing from it instead of using windows, can someone lead me in the right direction for it
<xiong_> 请问如何加入中文聊天室
<theadmin> xiong_: You were told to join #ubuntu-cn
<freysteinn> For some reason Ubuntu is not able to restart from the command line, but if I reboot using the GUI, the system reboots fine. Do you know what could cause this?
<theadmin> !ics | zeerox
<phlak_user> zeerox: you can start here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<ubottu> zeerox: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<theadmin> freysteinn: Do you run the "reboot" command as root?
<xiong_> 谢谢
<zeerox> thankyou
<freysteinn> theadmin: Yes, or "shutdown -r now"
<freysteinn> theadmin: The problem is that I only have ssh and vnc access to the machine. I need a physical lift to get to it. There is no keyboard nor mouse attached.
<theadmin> freysteinn: Does the following work? "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' /org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Manager org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.Stop
<theadmin> "
<xiong_> ubuntu 10.10 输入ROOT密码后无法自动关闭对话框需要用ESC来关闭
<theadmin> Gah... Can someone ban xiong_? He was told to join #ubuntu-cn trice by now but isn't listening
<xiong_> ？
<xiong_> 我不懂英语
<elky> xiong_, please use english
<phlak_user> xiong_: 请到中国渠道 (from google translate)
<elky> !cn | xiong_ :)
<ubottu> xiong_ :): 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<theadmin> elky: Tried that already...
<xiong_> 谢谢
<phlak_user> he seems to be typing "I cant understand English" so I wrote "Please go to chinese channel"
<phlak_user> that meant "Thank You"
<mchoi> nyan lamin
<mchoi> mamod choi
<zarlino> I'm trying to package a Qt app. I'd like to depend on Qt>=4.5. I used shlibs:Depends and it automatically adds Qt4.7 to the dependencies. Should I remove completely shlibs:Depends? I set the dependencies by hand?
<theadmin> zarlino: You probably want to go to #ubuntu-devel for development
<zarlino> theadmin: ok, thank you
<zeerox> ive got a modem (not a router) and ive just bought a second hand pc for ubuntu to be a server (new to ubuntu) and i wanted to setup ics.... just read the ics howto but i need to figure out how to connect the net to the box.... in windows it assigns its own ip automatically for the net....
<ljsoftnet> where can i see the global keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu?
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: Applications Menu -> Settings -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts, if Xubuntu is the same as regular XFCE
<ljsoftnet> theadmin i dont see it
<zeerox> ive got a modem (not a router) and ive just bought a second hand pc for ubuntu to be a server (new to ubuntu) and i wanted to setup ics.... just read the ics howto but i need to figure out how to connect the net to the box.... in windows it assigns its own ip automatically for the net.... i am using ubuntu server
<theadmin> ikonia: bot?
<lunitik> theadmin: yes, it messages people with "Hey be nice" when banned
<ikonia> theadmin: correct
<lunitik> zeerox: you have a GUI on that box? It seems quite simple, where are you getting stuck currently?
<fjorgynn> gui sucks
<lunitik> fjorgynn: not very constructive...
<fjorgynn> :D
<fjorgynn> ssh is great
<FreeWilly> i have two hd's that i wish to mount in ubuntu server
<zeerox> lunitik: no i dont have a gui....
<FreeWilly> however i get this warning then told file system not recognized when i run mount
<gigenieks> Hi guys I'm searching about 10min and cant find step-by-step guide for installing non-steam CS using Wine!? Help?
<zeerox> i am just wondering if i need to setup anything for the modem to connect (i havnt tried to connect the modem yet)
<FreeWilly> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<FreeWilly> how can i change the GPT to GNU?
<FreeWilly> ive resolved to downloading gparted to boot from and see if that distribution live cd will be able to help with some tools
<qin> gigenieks: Why not steam?
<lunitik> zeerox: try to connect, lets see  ;)
<gigenieks> I don't have steam and I don't really know what it is.
<zeerox> lunitik: so i dont need any ppp settings or nothing? :]
<lunitik> zeerox: oh, yes you will... I have assumed that is what you mean by connecting  ;)
<lunitik> zeerox: pppconfig for dialup or pppoeconf for dsl.... debconf will take you through it, pretty easy  :)
<phlak_user> !info parted| FreeWilly
<ubottu> 'FreeWilly' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<zeerox> okie thankyou
<phlak_user> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-5ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 200 kB
<otacon> Is alsa to OSs, as Pulse is to Jack?
<gigenieks> OK I found this about CS 1.6 ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9197497&postcount=2
<gigenieks> "That's because Counter-Strike 1.6 must be run directly from Steam" - can someone explain?
<ljsoftnet> i think you can run CS 1.6 with good FPS, i've tried it before
<FreeWilly> phlak user are a bot?
<lunitik> otacon: not really, pulse can do real time audio, but that is jackd's speciality
<theadmin> gigenieks: ...Steam is the place where you have bought Counter-Strike
<theadmin> gigenieks: We do not support pirated editions, nor does Wine
<lunitik> otacon: so they are really targeting different tasks, but both _can_ function as the software mixer, certainly
<ljsoftnet> theadmin wine is in the repos why wont you support it here?
<otacon> lunitik: Thanks man, some good insight right there.
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: We do support Wine, we just don't support pirated software.
<gigenieks> what is the differance of those both CS?
<ljsoftnet> theadmin i dont think using wine is piracy
<tomodachi> ljsoftnet: well wine itself "works" right? but all applications that hypothetically can work is another matter...
<wk> this the help channel? :)
<gigenieks> I don't have money, to buy things im not sure will work..
<curiousx> gigenieks: Urban Terror Rlz =P
<atomms> hi! when adding a user to a group do i need to restart the system so that changes are applied?
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: I know... We don't support pirated software, as in, non-Steam versions of VALVe games are certainly pirated.
<ljsoftnet> gigenieks yeah
<lunitik> atomms: nope
<theadmin> atomms: No, logging out and back in is enough
<adammw111> Hi. How can I install the latest version of adobe-flashplayer 11.0.1.152 for Ubuntu?
<atomms> i'll try that, just a second
<wk> anyone can help me with sound? i'm a decent experienced linux user but my sound dissappeared after a reformat, no idea why. i have a ALC889A soundcard.
<lunitik> adammw111: if it isn't in the archives, I would suggest trying just the version that is there... otherwise, you can download it and throw the file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins, restart the browser and it should work for all users
<ljsoftnet> adammw111 whats new in flash 11?
<wk> ljsoftnet: 7,1 surround ;)
<ljsoftnet> wk ah
<adammw111> I'm not sure, I was hoping some sort of hardware acceleration but gotta install to find out I guess.
<wk> now my sound works - turns out the system sounds isn't playing properly.
<lunitik> wk: lsof /dev/snd/*  <-- maybe something else is hogging the sound system other than pulse?
<adammw111> I was expecting that 11 would be in the archives, the flash download page tries to install via apt but doesn't seem to work.
<atomms> loggint out and in worked, one more question, does a file needs to be executable to be packed with tar?
<theadmin> atomms: Um, no
<lunitik> atomms: no, tar doesn't care what files are, everything is just a file to it
<adammw111> It opens: apt:abobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner but all I keep getting is "Use this source" in software center
<lunitik> adammw111: agree to use the source?
<adammw111> lunitik, yeh, the ubuntu-partner source, but then it just reloads the repo and doesn't install. I'm guessing that they haven't been uploaded yet.
<atomms> lunitik: i'm using a php script to pack some files with tar and only works when permissions are 7 and not 6 ;( any ideas?
<lunitik> adammw111: search adobe-flashplugin - it'll prolly be version 11.0.whatever you said now  ;0
<freko28> hi all
<adammw111> will do, update manager just decided to pop up though..
<adammw111> (not for that - just can't open synaptic while its got a lock)
<lunitik> atomms: none, is there an error?
<testing> anyone knows how to register to paypal without mobile number??
<theadmin> testing: Wrong place to ask this
<melvincv> Hi, why is the thunderbird version so old in the Ubuntu repos? It is 3.1 in the natty repos while on the site it is version 7???
<gigenieks> So I will ask in different way noone is playing non-steam CS 1.6? :O
<moneo_> Hi, I'm trying to set up a network bridge between my 2 ethernet adapters in ubuntu 11.04, which works, but I need all traffic to look like its coming through the first adapter
<moneo_> Can anyone give me any hints?
<ljsoftnet> testing you can't proceed with out cel number?
<melvincv> Anyway, I need to import a vcard address book from evolution to thunderbird. Please help me.
<lunitik> melvincv: it is because natty is old and you likely don't have backports enabled (I assume 7.0.1 will be in there since it is in oneric)
<testing> ljsoftnet: i want to proceed with out cel number.. can i ?
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .
<moneo_> e.g. I need to connect my laptop to the 2nd ethernet adapter but I need a subnet to be created and all traffic from that goes through the primary adapter, so the laptop doesn't get an external IP
<ljsoftnet> testing i haven't tried it, why wont you give your cel number?
<melvincv> lunitik: backports? you mean unsupported updates?
<atomms> lunitik: when the file has 760 users of that group cannot tar, after running php it says "permission denied" (with 770 the php runs OK though)
<lunitik> melvincv: in "Software Sources" on the first tab there is a backports section
<theadmin> moneo_: route add -net your.sub.net.here dev eth0
<theadmin> moneo_: Will route it trough the first adapter
<moneo_> thanks theadmin, I'll give it a shot! :)
<theadmin> moneo_: You need sudo there though
<moneo_> ok will do!
<testing> ljsoftnet: just don't want,, can i register on paypal without using cel number?
<melvincv> lunitik: Are you sure? I'm using 11.04.
<AdvoWork> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<lunitik> melvincv: no, sorry, it is the "updates" tab...
<ljsoftnet> testing i think they need it same with your credit card
<wk> Is there a java JDK for Linux ?
<wk> or does the openjdk package also include the jdk binaries?
<lunitik> wk: yes... apt-cache search openjdk
<joosep_> Hello! I have samsung n150 netbook, with ubuntu 11.10  The brightness keys are not working. I got a script to adjust brightness in terminal. I was wondering if it is possible to bind some keys that would call the script and thereby higher or lower the brightness?
<testing> ljsoftnet: so can i register on paypal without any mobile number?
<melvincv> Will I be able to import the vcard address book from Evolution to Thunderbird 7 then?
<ljsoftnet> testing i dont think so
<lunitik> wk: they should be in -jdk (default installed is -jre)
<ljsoftnet> testing dont worry about your celphone number, paypal is a legit company
<ljsoftnet> testing your not hiding from them are you?
<gob_bluth> is there a way to ensure that mysql-server can be installed via puppet and bypass the prompt waiting for a password ?
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: Some people nowadays just don't *have* a phone.
<Striker3070> I know I opened and changed a file on Sat 10-1, but can't find the file, how can I search for file by date changed 10/1/11
<ljsoftnet> theadmin sorry
<ljsoftnet> theadmin no offence
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: None taken
<theadmin> ljsoftnet: Just explaining
<ljsoftnet> theadmin ok
<lunitik> melvincv: anyway, to import address book... just go to Tools > Import ... click Address Book and find where the Evolution one is (fresh install so I forget, using thunderbird)
<wooter> Striker3070, ls / -lR | grep "date"
<Striker3070> Woohooo<> thx
<melvincv> lunitik: thanks, i'll try...
<wooter> change "date" to the date your looking for
<phlak_user> joosep_: look inside /etc/acpi
<oYveey> hi xiong_ you're everywhere
<phlak_user> joosep_: put the script there
<Striker3070> man ls
<melvincv> lunitik: Oops, Thunderbird gives me an error stating that all contacts could not be imported, my address book is still empty...
<Striker3070> man ls
<CimarronTij> how many people use ubuntu?
<melvincv> Can we save in the csv format in evolution then?
 * oYveey hands up
<oYveey> I use ubuntu
<CimarronTij> in the whole world?
<CimarronTij> I have been trying to find that figure
<oYveey> Lol, dunno
<CimarronTij> but can't seem to locate a statistic
<irctc641> need nis help
<phlak_user> CimarronTij:  maybe the Linux Counter project might help. www.linuxcounter.net
<moneo_> theadmin, regarding my networking question, do I need to install a dhcp server so that devices I attach to the subnet adapter are given local IPs?
<lunitik> melvincv: http://labs.brotherli.ch/vcfconvert/ <-- try this... apparently thunderbird doesn't do vCard's
<theadmin> moneo_: I'm not so sure about that
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .
<FloodBot1> cutiyar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moneo_> theadmin, ok thanks, I'll try keep googling
<phlak_user> moneo_: on the gateway's lan side
<derknecht> i have an encrypted home folder (ecrypt), and want to trigger own scripts when it decrypt the folder (user logon) and release the decryption (last logout). But how? I looked in .ecryptfs and googled but found no hint. Can someone please help?
<CimarronTij> ah
<CimarronTij> thanks
<cutiyar> FloodBot1, when?
<moneo_> phlak_user, do I also need to make a bridge as well as adding a route?
<irctc641> efused connect from 10.1.1.X:59567 to procedure ypproc_match
<cutiyar> when i create new DSL doesnt show on network to connect it .???
<phlak_user> moneo_: depends on what you're goal is
<theadmin> cutiyar: Would you stop repeating?
<lunitik> melvincv: (thunderbird wants LDIF of course)
<phlak_user> moneo_: if you want to use a linux box as a gateway and also have it NAT then make it a router; typically one would configure the adsl modem as a bridge and the box as router
<moneo_> well, I'm on a college network that only lets me connect one computer to it. If it detects 2 computers (e.g. if I use a hub) it refuses the connection. In previous years I just used a second network card to get around it, by making a subnet and routing all traffic through the first network card, and connecting a hub to the second one for my other machines
<moneo_> right ok
<cutiyar> theadmin, ok
<irctc641> efused connect from 10.1.1.4:59567 to procedure ypproc_match NIS SERVER Error
<melvincv> lunitik:  ok, I'm trying that....
<cutiyar> any one know about my problem?
<phlak_user> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<melvincv> lunitik: Thanks a million! That worked :)
<lunitik> melvincv: you're welcome  :)
<phlak_user> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<theadmin> !repeat | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lunitik> cutiyar: you may also wish to add more details to your issue, what are you attempting, where isn't it showing up through etc
<koa> hello
<koa> guys need help with something
<phlak_user> !anyone| koa
<ubottu> koa: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<koa> i need to have root runing full time
<phlak_user> !root | koa
<ubottu> koa: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ljsoftnet> mostly network cards wifi or wired are recognize by ubuntu no need to configure them, just click and connect
<koa> yeah i need to be in sudo mod all time
<ljsoftnet> koa you can use the terminal and run as root
<iceroot> koa: normally you dont need a root-shell all the time
<koa> how to do that
<mikemike> My laptop can't connect to the wifi network here. On windows it works fine so it's no hardware problem (no hardware is broken_)
<koa> w/o the termnel is it possple ?
<phlak_user> koa: type sudo -i as soon as you login
<iceroot> koa: why you need root all the time?
<koa> coz  i have some external hd and i only can access it on root only
<koa> as in copy and paste files in it
<phlak_user> koa: why?
<iceroot> koa: then you mounted the drive wrong
<koa> it won't allow me to copy with sudo Nautilus
<theadmin> koa: You should use "gksu nautilus"
<koa> i mean it's only allow me to copy in sudo Nautilus
<koa> sorry*
<Malkavian_> using Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) and after installing kde-minimal and qtcurve setting the look of gtk apps doesn't work; I have tried in kde system settings -> appearance ->gtk+ appearance to set the appearance, but this has not effect
<koa> but  in normal it won't allow me
<Malkavian_> do I miss any package??
<Sidewinder1> koa, Type in terminal sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /media/ your external'smount point.
<jatt> will flash 11 be available for ubuntu 10.10?
<Amit1> hello friends my nis works very slow
<koa> k will try it
<phlak_user> koa: better still; user pmount
<phlak_user> koa:  use pmount
<phlak_user> !info pmount | koa
<ubottu> koa: pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-1 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 888 kB
<koa> ok
<koa> walla it's works ^^
<koa> thanx alot guys :D
<Sidewinder1> koa, No spave between media/ and your mount point, sorry for that, it's early here.
<Sidewinder1> spacebug-, even
<FreeWilly> can anyone tell me how to change a GPT to GNU parted?
<Sidewinder1> spacebug-, even
<koa> it's cool :D thanx alot
<FreeWilly> on a HD
<FreeWilly> (plz)
<Amit1> can anyone tell m about this error--server ypserv[9891]: refused connect from 10.1.1.61:38911 to procedure ypproc_match (NIS-SCHOOL-NETWORK,shadow.byname;-1)
<Malkavian_> I have installed qtcurve but it changing gtk styles has no effect; does anyone know if I need some extra package?
<paulus68> is there a way to check if a drive has enough space available after backup if move the largest file towards another location?
<zeerox> how can i login as root on my box instead of using sudo?
<meways> anybody familiar with overclocking? pm me please I'm just starting and would like some heads up and pointers
<paulus68> *if not
<theadmin> zeerox: You can't. Well, if you want to, you can, but it's a very stupid idea and shall not be discussed here.
<Abhijit> zeerox, login
<zeerox> okie
<FreeWilly> zeerox: u can change the password of root with sudo passwd root
<meways> Amit1: it looks like that ports not open
<theadmin> FreeWilly: That is not discussed here, and not supported. DO NOT SUGGEST THAT.
<paulus68> by preference with bash command
<FreeWilly> my apoligies theadmin
<theadmin> FreeWilly: Logging in as root to a graphical environment is a weird idea as well
<Amit1> no i think thats is not a port its process id
<jimakira> hey can someone help me a bit, i need some help to compile libgcrypt11 with openssl
<meways> you don't need root to hange passwd
<theadmin> FreeWilly: Many X programs will not work as root
<meways> change*
<theadmin> meways: To change a password of another user, you do
<meways> theadmin: ah ok
<jimakira> noone
<mads> Hi i got a quick question. I'm about to order a Lenovo ideapad s205 (AMD Fusion E-450). I had four Asus laptops and the generally been supported well in ubuntu. how is the Lenovo support generally? (this model got the usual problems wifi, suspend ect.)
<jimakira> is that right place even to ask development question ?
<Sidewinder1> jimakira, I don't know about compileing with openssl, but you might find this helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<meways> mads: I have one that works great
<meways> mads: is it a thinkpad?
<mads> Meways: thanks.
<jimakira> Sidewinder1: i know how to compile a package, but in this case it needs to be patched to use openssl instead of gnutls and i have no idea where to begin
<vuln> Whenever I turn on my computer, the Update Manager is launched. I wonder if there is any other situatoin where it's also launched!?
<mads> meways: Its an Ideapad
<meways> corei5?
<Sidewinder1> jimakira, Sorry, neither do I. :-(
<mads> meways: AMD Fusion e-450 APU
<meways> mads whats your specs?
<Tixos> is there anyone official here that can tell me about ubuntu fglrx drivers?
<mads> meways: is Lenovo supported well in ubuntu?
<jrib> Tixos: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<mads> meways: dual 1.6 - ati 6310 - 4 gB RAM
<aujohn> maybe ubuntu support well with Lenovo
<paulus68> is there a way to check with bash if there is enough free space after making backup to external drive (if not that the largest file from that external drive is moved to another location to free up space?
<Tixos> well, ive got missing pixels with the ubuntu fglrx driver, so i want to know if there are any known bugs
<meways> mads I'm running a 6.00 GB 64-bit OS with intel(R Core(TM) i-252-M CPU @ 2.50GHz 2.0 GHz and it works great
<mads> meways i t should ;-)
<Tixos> however the open source drivers for ATI seem ok
<mads> meways: its if Lenovo generally speaking is well supported that i'm most worried about.
<meways> tbh I never really heard anyone else discuss it but everything seems to work properly on the machine I own
<meways> cpu runs normally
<meways> wifi works
<meways> graphics seem ok
<mads> meways thanks.
<phlak_user> paulus68: du -h filename will tell you size of the file in human readable form
<meways> mads: yup no problem :)
<meways> mads I pmed you :)
<phlak_user> paulus68: use that in a test condition
<mito_torero> good afternoon
<Sidewinder1> mito_torero, Good mornin', it's 07:02, here. :-)
<mito_torero> Sidewinder1: haha you're on eastern time i assume :)
<phlak_user> mito_torero: its 1632 here
<mito_torero> phlak_user: its 1403
<mito_torero> where i am
<Sidewinder1> mito_torero, You assume correctly; just trying to "wake-up" my fingers.
<cutiyar> i cant connect DSL connection be cause i cant see after i created ,??
<phlak_user>  cutiyar do you have a dsl modem?
<cutiyar> no its wired ppoe
<meways> Is anybody familar with overclocking?
<ikonia> meways: try ##hardware
<cutiyar> phlak_user, no its wired ppoe
<jrib> Tixos: you can check http://bugs.ubuntu.com for known bugs
<meways> ikonia: o.O
<paulus68> phlak_user: problem is here that the name of the file may change it could be saterdays backup or a complete backup so the best way is in my opinion to check how much space there is available if less then x search for the largest file on that location and move it to a new one
<meways> ikonia: the concept is new to me
<oxidizer> hi
<ikonia> meways: the guys in ##hardware can help
<phlak_user> cutiyar: look here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744245
<cutiyar> phlak_user, yesterday was worked when i created new DSL and gone but after restart didnt connect ask for authtication
<phlak_user> paulus68: df -h /partition/
<vuln> Whenever I turn on my computer, the Update Manager is launched. I wonder if there is any other situatoin where it's also launched!?
<wooter> vuln, after a apt-get update
<phlak_user> vuln: its always running. when it detects there are updates; it notifies you
<rajmahendra> Anyone help me how can i install GNOME 3 on Ubuntu 11.10
<vuln> phlak_user: aw, it makes sense now. I have a computer that I never turn off
<paulus68> phlak_user: brb
<phlak_user> rajmahendra: ask in ubuntu+1
<vuln> and every two days when i'd go for a check it'd have it launched and I thought it was rebooting somehow
<vuln> now it makes sense.
<phlak_user> vuln: ok
<vuln> ty
<phlak_user> cutiyar: is the entry still present in Network-Manager?
<Tixos> jrib thanks but i dont think its really going to help. Are there any tools to test GPUs on linux? some sort of stress test or benchmarkers?
<cutiyar> phlak_user, after i followed this instruction http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-dsl-pppoe-connection-problem-with-network-manager-in-ubuntu-9-10 , now its nothing shown when i create new DSL
<phlak_user> cutiyar: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<cutiyar> phlak_user, 11.4
<aujohn> does ubuntu 11.10 released?
<phlak_user> cutiyar: 11.04 you mean; why would you follow instructions for 9.10?
<cutiyar> phlak_user, i thought is the same
<tabasko> does anyone know any good articles about ubuntu/linux/opensource or so? I should get one and make presentation from it to school, but somehow I dont have found anything adter hours of searching :D
<cutiyar> phlak_user, any way to restore before two days ?
<phlak_user> cutiyar: that page tells you to install network-manager from a ppa?
<tabasko> duh, I should be in offtopic
<FreeWilly> when i start ubuntu server in recovery mode, its hanging at fsch from util-linux-ng 2.x.x blablabla
<cutiyar> phlak_user, no its fixing for DSL problem
<FreeWilly> does it take a while to boot up to the login?
<FreeWilly> its been like 10mins
<phlak_user> cutiyar:  you didnt do this? -> Step1:Update Network Manager to the latest version from PPA
<cutiyar> phlak_user, no
<FreeWilly> (ive started in recovery mode coz it was hanging at boot up on a ubuntu purple screen with a loading thingie)
<FreeWilly> and it hanged there for 30min
<cutiyar> phlak_user, sorry yes i did all
<cutiyar> phlak_user, but in step 2 nothing was my file (nm-system-settings.conf)
<phlak_user> cutiyar: phew; i would suggest that you uninstall the network-manager (sudo apt-get remove network-manager); remove the PPA entries from /etc/apt/sources.list; then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install network-manager
<phlak_user> cutiyar: once all of this is done; we can setup your DSL connection again
<cutiyar> phlak_user, ok will notice you again ..
<phlak_user> cutiyar: thanks
<tarerulz> uninstall pulseaudio and how can I control where my sounds gos?  I used the Ubuntu sound tools to pick hdmi or onboard audio
<phlak_user> tarerulz: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-switch-to-alsa-or-oss-instead-of.html
<tarerulz> thanks  phlak_user , that is just what I was looking for .
<paulus68> phlak_user: what would the command be to check the filesize in a specific dir in my it's /media/backup1/backups
<phlak_user> tarerulz: yw
<phlak_user> paulus68: you mean the size of the entire directory?
<paulus68> phlak_user: no the filesize within that directory
<phlak_user> paulus68: du -sh directory should return 2G directory (2G is an example)
<phlak_user> paulus68: filesize within the directory? you mean the individual sizes of each file?
<paulus68> phlak_user: yes
<phlak_user> paulus68: remove the s; du -h directory gives you a list of all files with their sizes (can be used in a for loop)
<paulus68> phlak_user: thanks for these commands
<phlak_user> paulus68: yw
<arovij> Hi I need help with sources.list file. I am running 'sudo apt-get build-dep firefox' and error msg is "unable to find a source package for firefox-3.0" . What should be correct entries in sources.list file?
<oYeVoVeYo> Does anyone know how to stop the ssh on ubuntu??
<oYeVoVeYo> I got it running and now I don't know how to stop it
<mobal> hi
<rigved> oYeVoVeYo: sudo service ssh stop
<rigved> oYeVoVeYo: or sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<oYeVoVeYo> stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.193" (uid=1000 pid=8973 comm="stop) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Stop" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<oYeVoVeYo> What that? O.o
<oYeVoVeYo> Okay, let me try that
<paulus68> phlak_user: how would I be able to determine the largest file within that directory?
<oYeVoVeYo> The sudo one worked, thanks, rigved
<cutiyar> phlak_user, i didnt remember to tell you if i uninstall network manager how i can download? now iam using another pc
<glebihan> arovij, do you have a deb-src line in your sources.list
<rigved> oYeVoVeYo: both the commands had sudo.
<rigved> oYeVoVeYo: you are welcome.
<oYeVoVeYo> Oh right -.-" I forgot to add on the sudo with the first one, I guess that's why it didn't work........anyway thanks really much :D
<arovij> glebihan : Honestly I was doing a little trial and error and Now there are a lot of deb-src entries
<glebihan> arovij, ok could you pastebin you sources.list file then so I can have a look ?
<arovij> just a sec
<arovij> glebihan : pastebin.com/10eKKghj
<oYeVoVeYo> One more question, what does it mean why it says "stop: Unknown instance: " ???
<arovij> glebihan : sorry there is a type
<rigved> oYeVoVeYo: that means that the service has already been stopped.
<DasEi> arovij: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oYeVoVeYo> I just got it started.........o man, so it's like it automatically stopped
<oYeVoVeYo> Odd o.o"
<gamlikall> ingi: how are you
<arovij> pastebin.com/10eKKghJ
<alexd285> hello, how I can clean "aptitude -f install", it recons to install unwanted packages that I have removed like mysql php and apache
<siggi_> has joined ubuntu
<DasEi> arovij: muharr mixed repos from gutsy an edgy, tss..
<glebihan> arovij, wow that's ugly... how did you get to such a mixture ?
<glebihan> arovij, and which version are you actually running ?
<gamlikall> how are you hawk
<bazhang> gamlikall, ubuntu support question?
<gamlikall> ingi hello
<bazhang> gamlikall, please stop that
<arovij> my debian is a 64 bit.. I am supposed to build this in 32 bit env.. I was new to linux and chroot and lot of stuff together..... DasEi : I would need some more info..
<hbo> jkh hello
<DasEi> arovij: I could easily, but don't want to interrupt glebihan
<glebihan> arovij, you didn't answer my question. Which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<gamlikall> do not use the irc at all
<arovij> I am running lucid..
<glebihan> arovij, then why do you have edgy, gutsy and hardy repositories set up ???
<arovij> yes because it wouldn't get the required libraries.. I thought may be adding older entries would help.. They didnot..
<arovij> actually there were no entries in the sources.list. It's a virtual build env...
<glebihan> arovij, it's always a bad idea to mix repositories from different versions
<arovij> ok let me put in some more effort and try... I will get back soon... I will try without mix reps this time.. glebihan . thanks for your time.. will get back if I fail again.
<glebihan> arovij, why are you trying to build firefox3 ?
<cutiyar> phlak_user, are u here?\
<phlak_user> cutiyar: yes
<arovij> I am tryin to build firefox 4 .. I don't know why it threw that message..
<cutiyar> phlak_user, i didnt remember to tell you if i uninstall network manager how i can download? now iam using another pc , what to do?
<teddyroosebelt> are there any jacks or better video poker games out there for ubuntu or linux in general?
<glebihan> arovij, your best bet would probably be to get back to a normal sources.list (with lucid entries) then download firefox4 source from mozilla's website and build from that
<phlak_user> cutiyar: you can bring up your ethernet interface maually
<phlak_user> cutiyar: you dont need network-manager for that
<arovij> ok.. let me try that..
<cutiyar> phlak_user, i was woking on shared internet but after i ununstalled network manager the network disconnected
<DasEi> arovij: one question in between, what shows lsb_release -a ? lucid ?
<rigved> arovij: lsb_release -sc
<DasEi> :)
<paulus68> is there a specific command with bash to determine the largest file within a given directory
<phlak_user_> paulus68: again?
<cutiyar> phlak_userany thing to do?
<phlak_user_> paulus68: reverse sort the directory as per size
 * phlak_user_ just installed terminator
<misse_> gfy phlak_user_
<phlak_user_> cutiyar: sorry; which step are you on?
<gr33n7007h> any1 need any help
<gr33n7007h> ubuntu ninja in the house
<phlak_user_> misse_: ty
<phlak_user_> !anyone | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> gr33n7007h, whats your question
<misse_> terminator rocks
<cutiyar> phlak_user_, i dont know  as i said the internet gone how i can update terminal and installing network manager again?
<DasEi> paulus68: from amn ls ls -ls
<phlak_user_> cutiyar: how are you connected to the internet (physically) before it went off
<gr33n7007h> how do use ettercap in ubuntu
<cutiyar> phlak_user_, sharing internet from another pc
<phlak_user_> !info ettercap
<ubottu> ettercap (source: ettercap): Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.3-2.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 186 kB, installed size 420 kB
<phlak_user_> cutiyar: ok so open up a terminal and bring up the ethernet interface again
<phlak_user_> cutiyar: like so: sudo dhclient eth0
<rcmaehl> What's the quickest way to remove duplicate music files from drive using Banshee?
<cutiyar> phlak_user_, i downloaded the network manager packages from another pc and brings it to my ubuntu now manager is work
<Atharva> hello everyone.....Does any one know what command is used for switchinf from tui to gui ?
<phlak_user_> cutiyar: ok; now justadd the dsl connection in the dsl tab of "edit connections" in Network-Manager
<phlak_user_> Atharva: ctl+alt+f7
<kriminaal0> giorno
<bazhang> !it | kriminaal0
<ubottu> kriminaal0: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phlak_user_> Atharva: or (in the old days) startx
<DasEi> Atharva: you meen to start x?
 * oYeVoVeYo is away: Don't follow me
<bazhang> !away > oYeVoVeYo
<ubottu> oYeVoVeYo, please see my private message
<Atharva> phlak_user_ : ctl+alt+f7 goes to tty7, If I want to start gui in tty1 what is the command ? startx is not working.
<cutiyar> phlak_user_, i created it but still nnot shown in the list
<phlak_user_> Atharva: is X installed
<DasEi> Atharva: depends on what you use, sudo service gdm start
<trussrod> connect undernet
<Atharva> <DasEi> : Ok let me try..
<Atharva> <DasEi> Will be back in few minuits
<gr33n7007h> can some 1 help me? need bluetooth advice
<DasEi> !ask | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<paulus68> DasEi: then I get the filesize how to determine what's the largest one?
<DasEi> paulus68: man ls again, and also there is sort
<paulus68> ok
<gr33n7007h> im trying to emulate a rs232 serial connection over rfcomm using bluetooth modem to issue AT commands to bluetooth modem using minicom in ubun tu
<usr13> paulus68: du -sk * | sort -n  <will list by file sizes, largest last>
<DasEi> paulus68: http://tinyurl.com/6b5wtqq
<usr13> paulus68: ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<gr33n7007h> can any1 help plz
<paulus68> usr13: DasEi thanks
<gr33n7007h>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup doesn't give help with this!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<DasEi> gr33n7007h: more a hardware related issue, might aftersome time crosspost in ##linux and #debian , if no one knows
<gr33n7007h> ok
<lunitik> There is also ##hardware I think
<gr33n7007h> is that /join #hardware
<gr33n7007h> is that /join #linux
<bazhang> two ##
<phlak_user> gr33n7007h: the prinicpal is thus: find out which serial port the BT device is connected to- ttyACM0 or so; fire up minicom; set the serial port to the one you found out; set the serial port speed to the one supported by the device (9600, 19200 eetc)
<iceroot> gr33n7007h: /join ##hardware    /join #linux
<lunitik> gr33n7007h: single # means official... hard to officially support random hardware... so the two are necessary
<iceroot> but i guess its ##linux
<lunitik> gr33n7007h: can just use /j ##hardware on most clients
<agostinho> hello
<gr33n7007h> its not a direct link its emulated over rfcomm - so the port is rfcomm0
<agostinho> ai
<agostinho> quantossao
<phlak_user> gr33n7007h: ok
<lunitik> !hi | agostinho
<bazhang> !br | agostinho
<ubottu> agostinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<raj-darkmystery> hi guys need li'l help with nis issue, server ypserv is refusing the connection.. any guidance please
<gr33n7007h> but how to configure with sdptool is a nightmare
<phlak_user> raj-darkmystery: at the outset it indicates that a) the nis server isnt up b) its behind a firewall c) its listening on a different port
<usr13> raj-darkmystery: What error do you get?
<groundnuty> hey, I'm trying to use pm-hibernate with my laptop. It seems to work fine... system reads data from swap partiton and starts already logged in - the ptobelms it that screen graphic/resulution is crruptes somehow.
<groundnuty> I'm not running X, just cli.
<raj-darkmystery> phlak_user, nis server is up and running and also accepting the connection from clients and also authenticating but for some clients its throwing error. usr13 following is the error : "server ypserv[9891]: refused connect from 10.1.1.51:33061 to procedure ypproc_match"
<usr13> raj-darkmystery: http://www.unix.com/linux/81505-ypproc_match-nis-error.html
<raj-darkmystery> thanks usr13 let me have a look at the link
<pc12> hi sirs... can i ask i tried to run warcraft 1.26a version
<pc12> i used wine but its says failed about direct x
 * phlak_user is back
<bazhang> pc12, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | pc12
<ubottu> pc12: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> pc12, /join #winehq for that
<raj-darkmystery> usr13, already gone through that link... maps are pointing to valid hosts
<rails123> Is there an easy way to enable Compiz in Unity 2D?
<robin0800> rails123, compiz --replace
<pc12> okies thankss
<fabio333> rails123, better to use unity if you want compiz
<rails123> robin0800: seems to work, unity2d is like 4times faster, thats why i want to use it.
<pc12> where should i type that bazhang
<rails123> robin0800: any way to make it start every time I log in?
<pc12> is there everest for ubuntu?
<pc12> im not sure if my video card is already installed
<froq> ANyone have an good technology publication they read to keep up to date?
<m_bisson> can i ask a question about case modding here? or do you guys know of a channel for that? specifically, I want to add a fan or two.
<robin0800> rails123, if you log out and back in it should start automaticly
<iceroot> m_bisson: ##hardware
<xgt001> hi there.... in windows 7 whenever i play video or audio the fans never start running ...but in ubuntu even if i play a small avi clip or mp3 the fan runs at full speed
<xgt001> any idea of which is the best player
<m_bisson> thanks ice!
<rails123> rails123: really? I thought I would have to run that comand every time I log in - just made a startup script. I`ll try it out.
<SultansElephant> xgt001: out of the box ubuntu?
<SultansElephant> or a ubuntu-based remix
<xgt001> SultansElephant, ubuntu original.... i am using vlc for video and banshee for mp3
<xgt001> the fans run at full speed
<xgt001> and i have not enabled gpu acceleration in vlc as well ... i have an ati card
<rails123> Thanks for your help; problem seems to be fixed with that little startup script =D
<fabio333> xgt what cpu do you have?
<xgt001> fabio333, i have core i3 370 M
<fabio333> it should be 2.4 ghz?
<xgt001> fabio333, yes exactly
<fabio333> maybe it's runninf full frequency
<fabio333> trye with "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<xgt001> hmmm nope i guess i have set it ondemand alltime
<fabio333> when idle it shoundn't be at full frequency
<Gentoo64> check bios settings?
<xgt001> fabio333, its running at 933 mhz as of now... i have 5 chrome tabs one empathy and one xchat open
<xgt001> Gentoo64, in bios i have turned the fan always on option to off
<fabio333> xgt001, windows is a lot better with video
<Gentoo64> whats the problem, slow video then?
 * oYeVoVeYo is back (gone 00:41:21)
<xgt001> Gentoo64, not slow video... video runs totally smooth but fans run very noisy
<fabio333> high cpu usage with video plyback i suppose
<fabio333> xgt001, do you have mplayer?
<Gentoo64> maybe its gpu fan? do laptops even have those?
<xgt001> nope... should i try that?
<fabio333> try a different video output...
<fabio333> even with vlc you can do that
<xgt001> fabio333, can u suggest a good quiet output?
<Gentoo64> fabio333, what gpu and drivers do you use?
<Gentoo64> video accel would be best
<fabio333> xgt001, is wih ati i suppose
<xgt001> ati mobility radeon 6370
<xgt001> using catalyst 11.9 drivers
<Gentoo64> do you use the prop ati drivers?
<Gentoo64> ok
<pc12> hi sir when i try to input this: glxinfo | egrep -i "opengl|direct|rendering"
<pc12> this is the result
<pc12> http://pastebin.com/V8a1N2Ri
<Gentoo64> xgt001, i use mplayer2 myself not sure about vlc, try it with gpu accel on / off and play with the output settings x11 etc
<xgt001> Gentoo64, are u on ati as well?
<Gentoo64> nvidia
<Gentoo64> i use the vdpau for mplayer, i think ati needs GL output
<xgt001> i am unlucky then i guess coz nvidia supported vdpau from long back...
<xgt001> i am doubtful about ati support
<Gentoo64> yea it is good... but ati should be able to play with gpu
<pc12> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<Gentoo64> i dont know about all the outputs tbh theres x11 xvmc gl vdpau
<pc12> how can i install my vid driver?
<Gentoo64> pc12, does it not ocme under additional drivers?
<Gentoo64> i thin nouveau might even be the same for older cards
<pc12> where to look
<pc12> ?
<Gentoo64> in the system settings
<xgt001> Gentoo64, so i should try x11 and gl?
<Gentoo64> or type jockey-gtk (i think iti s) in a terminal
<Gentoo64> xgt001, try them all see if any of them help
<xgt001> Gentoo64, and even during mp3 playback fan runs high which is annoyinh
<Gentoo64> pc12, i think with that card is stick with the built in driver
<xgt001> i have tried banshee and audacious as well
<zairo> hi. Lubuntu 11.04. My laptop Fujitsu cannot suspend/hibernate. mouse got crazy. any help is highly appreciated.
<Gentoo64> xgt001, i dont know then :s probably just the cpu. does it not do it on windows then?
<Gentoo64> if you use windows..
<user1_> i cannot believe in natty still cant hibernate on netbooks
<Gentoo64> xgt001, maybe try turning the fan always on option in bois back to on, or is it the same?
<Gentoo64> i know if its off the fan might have to kick in more when it gets hot
<zairo> user1_: me 2 problem on hibernate/suspend
<user1_> dont understand how people can be so lazy to solve it even after months
<pc12> gento where did you get those codes?
<zairo> user1_: what laptop model do you use?
<Gentoo64> pc12, what codes?
<pc12> for the terminal.. sorry im newbie in linux since my friend said to try it.. and im starting to kinda like it
<pc12> jockey-gtk
<xgt001> Gentoo64, alright i just checked the aticonfig frequency gpu load was 60 percent when i played a hd video
<pc12> etc
<xgt001> may be thats the fault?
<user1_> zairo: asus 1215B
<Gentoo64> xgt001, ok thats good... but it wont use the gpu for mp3s..
<Gentoo64> pc12, jockey-gtk is just the command to open the additional drivers thing
<pc12> a friend of mine named izhar who is i think a dev in fedora or centos
<Gentoo64> but like i said you are probably better off with the built in nouvea driver for that card as its more reliable
<pc12> where i can get other codes to learn them
<pc12> ^_^
<zairo> user1, usually problem happens is rare case. most of the laptop got no issue.
<Gentoo64> pc12, you will just learn what things are called as you go along
<pc12> okey thanks gento... hope i can run a whole computer shop with linux
<Gentoo64> :)
<pc12> problem will be the yahoo messenger with webcam and online games
<Guest4031> anyone using oracle on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest4031: few people will due to certain support issues, what's the issue /
<pc12> whats that
<Guest4031> i m new on ubuntu
<xangua> pc12: there is gyachi http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/ is suposed to support webcam
<pc12> a4tech?
<Guest4031> and want to move my oracle application on ubuntu
<auronandace> pc12: you can use pidgin for yahoo messenger
<user1_> zairo: come on. rare no. same  with all netbooks
<tattus> Hello all, can somebody help me ? How to use the terminal command CD to get into a folder that has name + space + name, like cd Wallpapers HD ?
<pc12> supports video call?
<zairo> user1_, that's what i got response when i ask in some forum, hu2.
<Gentoo64> tattus, use quotes
<generichuman> @tattus try cd Wallpapers\ HD
<Gentoo64> tattus, or backslashes but they confuse new users
<zairo> tattus, use tab to get full name
<tattus> hum
<tattus> will try all the tips guys, thanks a lot
<Gentoo64> cd "Wallpapers HD"
<tattus> thanks you all ;D
<a4gpa> erward: ping
<Willis420> anyway to know how much battery you have left in natty 11.04?
<Sidvee> How I stop wifi indicator blinking with the data transfer?
<xangua> Willis420: battery indicator, set in on Energy preferences
<Sidvee> How can I*
<zairo> any workaround to solve suspend/hibernate in Lubuntu 11.04?
<FreeWilly_> im still facing the same problem
<FreeWilly_> and hoping someone could help me
<pc12> omg i combined my two internet connection speed hahaha
<FreeWilly_> so here goes
<FreeWilly_> im trying to mount two HD's
<FreeWilly_> i get an error bout unrecognized file system
<AdvoWork> any idea how much disk space is taken up by installing lucid lynx 10.04 server ?
<FreeWilly_> when i run fdisk i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702225/
<xpololz> there's no problem installing ubuntu on intel 64 bit processors?
<iceroot> xpololz: you mean normal intel cpus? which are using amd4?
<iceroot> xpololz: amd64
<nownot> trying to get a cron job to run a python script, this its he line but not getting it to work */2 0 * * * /usr/bin/python /home/test//cafeParser_1.py does this look correct?
<Sidvee> Don't we have anyone here who dedicatedly some problems?
<xpololz> iceroot it has a i52537M CPU ... I'm not sure
<th0r> Sidvee: no
<iceroot> nownot: that will run 0:02 0:04 0:06 but not 01:02 and so on
<auronandace> xpololz: it runs fine on an i5
<sercik> i can't use ubuntu because of a problem with nvidia drivers...
<m4xx> i'm trying to set up a pxe boot menu. i've followed some instructions that i've found here: http://www.serenux.com/2010/05/howto-setup-your-own-pxe-boot-server-using-ubuntu-server/ when  boot up my client it says "could not find kernel image: ubuntu-installer/i386/boot-screens/vesamenu.c32"
<sercik> i have red about a kernel bug, is right?
<iceroot> nownot: that line is ok when using crontab -e but when using /etc/cron.d/ you also have to set a username
<m4xx> the file does exist in my tftp directory
<FreeWilly_> no one that can help?
<xpololz> I just noticed when I went to download the file is named "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<iceroot> xpololz: that will run fine with the amd64 version of ubuntu
<nownot> iceroot: yea crontab -e just took out the 0 and added * and it seems to be working now
<nownot> thanks
<iceroot> nownot: ok
<xpololz> ok thanks ice and auronand
<sercik> i can do nothing, because also rescue mode doesn't work
<r00t_> hey guys
<sercik> the screen shows some coloured lines and i can't read anything
<dean> Hi all is anyone in here knowledgeable on handbrake I have just been in there irc channel but no one is answering.
<r00t_> is it possible to share a crypted hdd (truecrypt) in the network i mean the whole device in crypted state
<Atharva> Hi... I just installed ubntu 10.10.After installation, I Installed the video drives from "Additional Drivers".After restarting the laptop, it is not switching to gui.Only a terminal opens..Any ideas ?
<Atharva> ubuntu*
<Pumpkin-_> Not a ubuntu specific question, but I'm debugging some super odd PMTUD issues: 1.) I think the kernel by default caches per-destination PMTU values. 2.) Can I view what it current has cached ?
<alaing> hi i wanted to store a command in file mysql -u username -p password and run it how do i do that?
<alaing> is it possible?
<cantonic> hey guys. for testing reasons i installed gnome on ubuntu server and wonder how to get out of gnome? sudo gdm stop does not work
<alaing> cantonic I'd be interested as well
<AFD> is there a way to sync only tomboy notes in one notebook via ubuntuone?
<io`> alaing: '$ alias <name>='mysql -u username -p password''
<cantonic> alaing: seems to be a bigger problem than i thought :/
<BluesKaj> cantonic, sudo service gdm stiop
<AFD> I want a "work" notebook and have just those notes sync'd
<krux> sudo service gdm stop
<cantonic> sudo service gdm stop does not work
<cantonic> stop: unknown instance
<cantonic> that's what i get
<krux> ps -ef and see what process #
<krux> then kill -9 PID ?
<FreeWilly_> can anyone suggest another linux chat room?
<io`> FreeWilly_: ##linux is a general channel
<alaing> arent there gnome and KDE specific channels?
<cantonic> krux: nah, killing processes does not sound nice
<io`> alaing: #gnome #kde
<rails123> Is there any way to speed up sun java in general - apps seem to freeze for some seconds sometimes and it is generally much slower than on windows?
<FreeWilly_> cant access that channel thru webchat.freenode
<ikonia> !register | FreeWilly_ q
<ubottu> FreeWilly_ q: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Atharva> Hi...How can I search and install my video drivers in terminal ?
<ikonia> Atharva: what video card do you have ?
<Atharva> <ikonia> : I dont know...How can I know it ?
<ikonia> Atharva: lspci will list the pci devices (video card) in your machine
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: lspci
<krux> cantoma, i don't see what could that cause. been using it for many years.. and never had a problem
<Atharva> ikonia : Intel corporation sandy bridge integrated graphic controller
<ikonia> Atharva: ok, so the video card "drivers" are already install by default
<ikonia> Atharva: you don't need to do anything
<Guest4031> can we use oracle developer 6i on ubuntu
<ikonia> Guest4031: 6i ?
<Atharva> <ikonia> : Because...Now its just like terminal..I am unable to switch to gui..
<ikonia> Atharva: has it ever run a gui
<ikonia> Guest4031: do you mean forms developer ?
<Guest4031> yes ikonia
<ikonia> Guest4031: you can "use it" but compatability is not as advanced as RedHat or unbreakable. There is also no official support/compatability from Oracle
<Atharva> <ikonia> : actually, when I installed ubuntu, I installed the drivers from "Additional Drivers".Then after the restart, It is not switching to gui..
<wk> can anyone recommend any good music players with equalizer?
<ikonia> Atharva: there are no additional drivers for intel
<Gentoo64> deadbeef
<Gentoo64> wk, ^
<wk> thanks
<Guest4031> we developed an application in oracle developer 6i now we want to move on linux can we run this application on ubuntu
<ikonia> !info deadbeef
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in natty
<Gentoo64> wk, theres probably a lot that have equalizers
<ikonia> Gentoo64: is that even in the ubuntu repos ?
<Atharva> <ikonia> : It said : something ATI drivers like..and it installed it too..
<iridium> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.4-1 (natty), package size 403 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<ikonia> Gentoo64: `then you need to consider the support options
<Gentoo64> ikonia, well there might be a papa for it
<ikonia> Atharva: it won't have enabled unless you're using an ati card....which you're not
<Gentoo64> ppa *
<xgt001> Gentoo64, i tested playing mp3's again this time using  rhythmbox..despite cpu and gpu consumption being low,fan was running at full speed
<Atharva> <ikonia> : So what should I do now ? I am unable to switch to gui..
<Atharva> <ikonia> : Do I need to format it again ?
<Guest4031> we have an application which is developed in oracle developer 6i now we want to move on ubuntu can we run this application on ubuntu and how
<_UsUrPeR_> good moening. I am trying to figure out where I can put an xinitrc file in a central location
<_UsUrPeR_> not specifically each user's home directory
<_UsUrPeR_> (I have a lot of users)
<io`> Guest4031: I just took a look online and this came up, might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=548631
<arkebi> \join #pygtk
<Guest4031> we have an application which is developed in oracle developer 6i now we want to move on ubuntu can we run this application on ubuntu and how
<gvandeweyer> does anybody has an idea on how to specify the default python version on ubuntu? I get using apt-get that "Version of python on system is 2.7.1-0ubuntu5" while "python --version" says it's 2.6
<io`> Guest4031: I've answered you
<xgt001> is there a low latency mp3 player especially for laptops?
<Guest4031> thx io ~
<throne777> (This is my first ever time on IRC so apologies if I break some kind of rule) I feel like fresh installing 11.10 today -currently running 10.10-. Is it relatively stable enough at this point for everyday use?
<auronandace> !11.10 | throne777
<ubottu> throne777: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<io`> throne777: correct channel is #ubuntu+1, feel free to ask them
<xgt001> throne777, yes as long as u are not using ati drivers
<BluesKaj> throne777, as long as your pc isn't a "workplace" pc , that requires stability
<AdvoWork> any idea how much disk space is taken up by installing lucid lynx 10.04 server ?
<io`> !server | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
 * auronandace wishes people would read the topic when they arrive
<Guest93965> Hi there, I am running 11.04 on my Samsung N150 Plus netbook. My battery seems to go empty rather quickly. I have found the link www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html from the ubuntu forum. It says to change a certain line in grub, however, my line in the file reads... "quiet splash intel_idle.max_cstate=0" instead of "quiet splash". Could anyone assist how to proceed, please.
<boxybrown> any suggestions for a Directory Server package?
<xgt001> Guest93965, check out bug 760131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760131
<xgt001> the kernel update will be pushed to natty soon
<buhman> what upstream version fixes that?
<xpololz> when installing ubuntu from bootable USB it's said on the ubuntu help pages that it should be NTFS FAT32 or FAT16, when I do df -T the device is listed as a "vfat" is this compatible or do  I have to reformat the USB disk?
<iceroot> xpololz: its fine
<Guest93965> ubottu: Does it mean that I rather not touch it until a newer version?
<ubottu> Guest93965: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xpololz> ok, thanks iceroot
<Guest93965> xgt001: Does it mean that I rather not touch it until a newer version?
<xgt001> Guest93965, not exactly but you can always use an older kernel... however without official support
<xgt001> i am using maverick kernel in oneiric :D
<Persona24> I have a huge problem that is going to be hard to explain
<xgt001> Persona24, carry on
<Persona24> My flash player is going fast.  When I watch youtube videos or anything that uses flash it the video speeds up and there's no sound
<Atharva> <ikonia> : lspci also gave result -> 01:00.1 VGA compatible controller.: ATI Technologies IncDevice 6740
<Guest93965> xgt001: Could you direct me to walk-through how to install an older kernel
<xgt001> Persona24, do you use chrome or firefox? and can i know which version
<auronandace> Guest93965: that is not advised
<xgt001> Guest93965, you can try powertop its pretty good for saving power
<Persona24> xgt001, Firefox 4.0
<Guest93965> xgt001: thanks, I'll try that
<xgt001> Persona24, are u on 64 bit or 32 bit? by the way you could try flash
<xgt001> Persona24, flash 11 i mean
<Persona24> xgt001, 64 bit
<xgt001> Persona24, are you on 64 bit or 32?
<Persona24> 64
<The_BROS> how to change position of notofication massage?
<xgt001> Persona24, ok 64 bit flash has been problematic for long... there is a release candidate of flash 11 ..which is not stable though... you could try that... it supposedly fixes a lot of issues
<xgt001> Persona24, whats your gpu?
<Persona24> xgt001, going to be frank, I'm a noob.  Only been messing around with computers for the past couple of months.  I don't know what gpu is
<auronandace> Persona24: graphics processing unit, he wants to know what graphics card you have
<xgt001> Persona24, sorry for that... i mean which brand is your video card... nvidia or amd/ati?
<Persona24> amd
<usr13> Persona24: lspci |grep VGA
<usr13> will probably tell you ^^
<xgt001> Persona24, are you using proprietary amd drivers?
<xgt001> Persona24, i mean did u install drivers using additional drivers?
<usr13> Persona24: Or just lspci and look for it.
<Persona24> haven't done anything to it
<Guest4031> anyone experiance to install oracle developer 6i on ubuntu
<usr13> Persona24: lsb_release -a  #What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Persona24> usr13, 11
<magicblaze007> can i install gcc 4.6 using apt-get on ubuntu?
<xgt001> magicblaze007, depends on which version of Ubuntu you are in
<auronandace> Persona24: 11.04 or 11.10?
<xgt001> most of the times proprietary drivers work fine... but still some issues MAY persist.. looking through your problem , i suggest you to use additional drivers, and install the suggested driver there... reboot and test the issue again
<magicblaze007> xgt001: 11.04?
<Persona24> auronandace, latest version.  Also, running this alongside Windows (don't know if that makes a difference)
<auronandace> Persona24: 11.04 or 11.10?
<usr13> Persona24: lsb_release -a  #What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Persona24> 11.10
<auronandace> !11.10 | Persona24
<ubottu> Persona24: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> They would know more about your specific issues in #ubuntu+1 Persona24
<magicblaze007> xgt001: any pointers
<xgt001> magicblaze007, sorry gcc 4.6 is available on 11.10 .... 4.5 is the default in ubuntu 11.04... but i guess u CAN install gcc 4.6 using ppa
<Persona24> Soooo ummm guys, I think my computer is really glitching... I switched my output sound device and it fixed flash o.O What happened?
<xgt001> which is not officially supported
<magicblaze007> xgt001: will dist-upgrade move me from 11.04 to .10?
<auronandace> Persona24: please type the following: /join #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Persona24: Thats' interesting.  You should tell them about it in  #ubuntu+1
<Persona24> What room is that?
<Gnea> persona24: how many sound cards do you have installed?
<Persona24> Gnea, one
<usr13> Persona24: It is a special room for those that run Ubuntu Beta.
<Persona24> usr13, so 11.10 is a beta?
<usr13> yes
<Gnea> persona24: ah, yeah check the #ubuntu+1 channel
<xgt001> magicblaze007, nope it will only install the latest packages as of yet... but you can upgrade after october 13... if you want to upgrade now.. you can do sudo update-manager -d
<Persona24> I hate beta
<[A]Li> hi there kindly help me how could i format a usb drive
<[A]Li> i am newbie
<[A]Li> i have attached the USB to my pc
<Gnea> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[A]Li> and USB icon is appearing on desktop
<Persona24> Alright guys, thanks for the help, I'll go to #ubuntu+1
<usr13> Persona24: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<magicblaze007> xgt001: I'll upgrade after oct 13th, when the dust settles down a bit :)
<magicblaze007> Thanks
<Gnea> [A]Li: install gparted and use that
<Gnea> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<auronandace> Gnea: you can direct factoids at people, watch:
<auronandace> !brain | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<andyvy> has anyone tried Gnome Shell in Ubuntu 10.04?
<auronandace> !gnome3 | andyvy
<ubottu> andyvy: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<[A]Li> done
<[A]Li> Gnea: installed gparted now wt to do?
<Gnea> auronandace: I have been on irc for over a decade. this android client doesn't do completion so not very easy. thanks anyway.
<andyvy> auronandace: ok, not what I asked for..
<auronandace> Gnea: ok, np
<Gnea> [A]Li: run it: sudo gparted
 * phlak_user is back
<Gnea> auronandace: :)
<munzxttt> hi! i asked yesterday about the error message i get which the system asks me report it and i have been answered by a gentleman to allow , however I’ve done that , i clicked on "report" but i got a message says that there is a problem with "ink-scape" packages and my ubuntu package is not genuine .... help plz!
<auronandace> andyvy: well i doubt very much it is supported on 10.04
<andyvy> auronandace: have you tried installing gnome in 10.04?
<phlak_user> munzxttt: uninstall inkscape  (ubuntu not genuine o_O)
<phlak_user> !info inkscape
<auronandace> andyvy: no, i use xfce
<ubottu> inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.48.1-2ubuntu2 (natty), package size 17020 kB, installed size 61008 kB
<Gnea> andyvy: I haven't, is it not in a ppa?
<munzxttt> phlak_user : i know seems stupid! :)
<[A]Li> Gnea: gparted is running and showing the USB disk but there is no option to format?
<phlak_user> munzxttt: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get remove inkscape
<phlak_user> munzxttt: can you take a screenshot of the error and paste it somewhere?
<auronandace> [A]Li: it needs to be unmounted first
<munzxttt> phlak_user : i have a screenshot but where to paste it?!
<Gnea> [A]Li: select the disk, then make a partition, then format the partition
<phlak_user> munzxttt: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/paste.php
<munzxttt> phlak_user : just a second!
<nettezzaumana> hello
<nettezzaumana> i have problem with dumb and molestatory evolution
<Gnea> how is evolution molestatory?
<phlak_user> !offtopic| nettezzaumana
<ubottu> nettezzaumana: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phlak_user> Gnea: pl dont feed the troll
<vuln> I'm trying to install a software that requires gtkmmm >= 2.6.0. It says mine is 2.4 (I'm using newest Ubuntu).. How can I fix that?
<ETERNA> No trolling-- please.
<Gnea> just enough rope to hang himself ;)
<nettezzaumana> it doesn't want to load some local folder due to the too big input data (Outbox exceeding 2G)
<nettezzaumana> i need something to split this mailbox
<foo__> how can i convert dos file to unix file
<MonkeyDust> !details| foo__
<ubottu> foo__: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dannN_> Hi. Does anyone know an Tutorial how to set up an complete Ubuntu Webserver with FTP, SSH, Apache, PHP, MySQL, php-packages, Email, Backup, and much more?
<iceroot> !lamp | dannN_
<ubottu> dannN_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MonkeyDust> dannN_: type tasksel
<karpar> do anyone meet ssh 255 error when using upstart script to start ssh tunnel?
<vuln> Ok, its very weird. According to gtkmm's website, 2.4 is the lastest version. However, when I ./configure the sourcecode of this app it says 'checking for GTKMM... configure: error: Package requirements (gtkmm-2.4 >= 2.6.0) were not met.
<vuln> How can I fix htat? ;O
<dannN_> tasksel
<MonkeyDust> dannN_: in a Terminal, type tasksel, it means task selection
<ANTRat> ftp is evil (and unencrypted)
<gaurav_sood91> hi all. i just installed ubuntu natty. i am facing some sound issues, as the sound is abysmally low. if i extend the default sound, it becomes distorted. what can i do in this case?
<munzxttt> phlak_user : i have a slow connection ... still uploading!!!
<xgt001> whats the difference between alsa and pulseaudio?
<xgt001> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xgt001> ubottu
<Gnea> nettezzaumana: you need to convert it to mbox format first
<xgt001> !alsa | xgt001
<ubottu> xgt001, please see my private message
<antipeacemaker> i have problem with backlight in ubuntu 11.04 intel graphices
<Atharva> Hi...I have a switchable graphics laptop with AMD Radeon HD 6470 and Intel Sandy Bridge. And after I installed ati restricted drivers it crashed to terminal.How to recover it ? Any Ideas ?
<antipeacemaker> i have problem with backlight in ubuntu 11.04 intel graphices
<magpii> i am looking for some software that will allow me to download none copyrighted videos off the internet for university research. any ideas?
<gaurav_sood91> i ubottu: seem to have the sound running, but the volume is low. the commands provided in the links all of them gave an output. just nothing to help me with the volume issues
<munzxttt> phlak_user : finally uploaded :) lolz >>> http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2546
<senseoffenders> @mag download videos, like through youtube in such? could just use a firefox addon
<xannen> Is there a wine channel for ubuntu?
<DasEi> magpii: from which source ?
<jola> hello
<xgt001> Atharva, did u try startx?
<DasEi> !wine | xannen
<ubottu> xannen: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Guest4031> if anyone interested to see URDU CBT FOR LINUX FREE can visit and download from www.wbitt.com
<jola> I have problem with fstab and aufs
<magpii> google is the safest source i want to use but some of the links are to you tube too
<phlak_user> munzxttt: oh its complaining about inkscape-data
<hallman> uhm.. can you see this message?
<magpii> @ hallman>yes
<phlak_user> munzxttt: apt-cache search inkscape-data returns nothing
<hallman> magpii: thx
<DasEi> magpii: (who) : there is videodownloadhelper as plugin for ff and clive for trml
<phlak_user> munzxttt: sudo apt-get remove inkscape-data
<senseoffenders> firefox addons have loads of methods to extract videos from all kinds of sites/domains
<DasEi> !info clive | magpii
<ubottu> magpii: clive (source: clive): video extraction utility for YouTube, Google Video and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.13-5ubuntu1 (natty), package size 41 kB, installed size 252 kB
<jola> when I add aufs entries in fstab they are mounted before drives and it gives me error lookup failed [dirname] (-2)
<munzxttt> phlak_user : ok!
<Atharva> <xgt001> : Yes...It did nothing :(
<senseoffenders> nice or that
<magpii> ok peeps, thanks for the info, i got it sorted now, cheers
<AdvoWork> whats the general rule of thumb for swap space? if im assigning say 15GB, how much swap space should I assign?
<DasEi> have edu
<DasEi> AdvoWork: a good double of ram
<xgt001> Atharva, alright ... ok this worked for me too... in grub menu press ctrl-x and then add nomodeset parameter during boot...it should boot with ati driver
<xgt001> Atharva, that had worked for me
<lunitik> AdvoWork: what kind of work will you do on the box? how much ram is on the box? there are a lot of factors
<Atharva> <xgt001> : Which laptop/desktop do you have ?
<lunitik> AdvoWork: normal desktop with >2gb RAM prolly doesn't need any swap at all
<xgt001> Atharva, i dont have a snb laptop... so MIGHT be irrelevant ... i have hp g42 ati 6370 m
<DasEi> lunitik: see own post,I easily fill 4
<munzxttt> phlak_user : thanks!
<AdvoWork> DasEi, ie a double of what ram im using?
<DasEi> AdvoWork: y
<AdvoWork> lunitik, basically, it will be a server, running the latest ubuntu server version, acting as a database system (running postgresql, apache, php pretty much) thats it
<lunitik> AdvoWork: expected a lot of users or not really?
<detly> is this the place to ask installer questions?
<lunitik> detly: sure
<AdvoWork> lunitik, also, got 30gb free on this server, and 9gb free(18gb already used), so im gonna allocate say 15gb, and dunno what ram yet, theres approx 20 users using the system all the time, so possibly yeah, i want it to be pretty quick, if its gonna cause a prob, i'd rather buy more memory,
<DasEi> AdvoWork: it really depends on your scenario, doing things like vm's while browsing and calc on another edge easily wastes ram, some chat while watching tv an browse will need no high memory ammounts
<generichuman> Has anybody some hints on howto make a udev rule that modify the group of a specific partition (eg /dev/sda6)
<generichuman> I have worked through most of the documentation I could find, but could not find any examples on manipulating the owner or group of a partition
<AdvoWork> DasEi, its basically just one of our 6 Vm's that all users will connect to(php front end, connecting to postgresql) basically a quoting system
<AdvoWork> thats it
<detly> basically, I'm coming from debian to ubuntu, and I usually run testing (with a bit of unstable)... when I install a new system, I use the net installer for testing
<detly> is there a close ubuntu equivalent to that?
<siouX_> Hi, how can i change the search engine of firefox? because it's searching in google.com, and i need to search google.com.br
<lunitik> AdvoWork: it is difficult to say without knowing how much RAM... I'd want most to be RAM, then top up swap after the fact... you can also use a dynamic swap_file though
<MonkeyDust> detly: try a beta
<muzone> *AIRHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORN*
<muzone> hey - whats the best online hardware store in your opinion?
<iceroot> muzone: #ubuntu-offtopic
<lunitik> detly: you probably want stable + all forms of updates... running the devel version during early cycles tends to be closer to experimental than sid lol
<detly> MonkeyDust: is that available from the normal download page? or is it a developers thing?
<star_> Как в 10.04 подключить локалку?
<Atharva> !1ot | muzone
<ikonia> muzone: ##hardware
<iceroot> !ru | star_
<ubottu> star_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<detly> lunitik: ah thanks, I didn't know whether the standard base system was closer to stable or testing
<nettezzaumana> anyone has a clue what's email separator in local mbox file ?
<Atharva> !ot | muzone
<ubottu> muzone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<detly> lunitik: so that'd be 11.04 then?
<lunitik> detly: yeah, and if you prefer to play more then you can always edit your sources and dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> Hi
<muzone> ok
<cristian_c> The problem is about a keyboard called Wireless Media Desktop (by Labtec): many buttons do not work with KeyTouch. I noticed that the codes for keys do not match in KeyTouch and Xev
<lunitik> detly: Ubuntu stable will be basically like testing already, but the main software will be the quality of Debian Stable
<cristian_c> Why?
<detly> lunitik: okay, I'll try that
<detly> lunitik: if I get tired of stability, can I track the next release?
<detly> lunitik: oh, and is there a usb net installer rather than a CD?
<lunitik> detly: yes... you can also enable backports and proposed to test what is coming in the current cycle - will be more recent but not the stuff being worked on for the next cycle
<bartje> hi all, is there no gui tool for managing users and groups in ubuntu 11.10? I don't find it
<slobro> anyone have experience with conky? I just modified one of my conky scripts, it didnt work, so I put it back exactly like it was, and now it wont start it. the other one works fine though..
<jola> anyone could help me with startup script in natty
<jola> ?
<detly> lunitik: nice, thanks :)
<lunitik> detly: I'm not sure what would be the difference to be honest... cdimage.ubuntu.com has all the images though (a lot of the servers urls are like Debian, packages.ubuntu.com is another useful one)
<jola> I would like to add script which will be started at boot
<jola> anyone know how to do this?
<mohan__> dump the script into /etc/rc.d/rc.local
<Jayus> 5
<jola> ok, and then?
<AdvoWork> lunitik, its for a vm, so ive gotta specify both ram/swap at point of creation :S  i was considering giving it say 6GB, so based on that, what swap? or even 5GB?
<lunitik> jola: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<dan-mytt>  can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<lunitik> AdvoWork: you said you want it to be fast... so 4GB RAM 2 SWAP I think... RAM is an order of magnitude faster than the hard drive...
<dan-mytt>  can anyone help i have a laptop keyboard problem!! the keyboard works fine in the bios!! But doesn't not work in grub or the login screen. this fault suddenly happened with out me doing anything.
<lunitik> !repeat | dan-mytt
<ubottu> dan-mytt: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DasEi> AdvoWork: sry, I slapt my ethercable while friggling here
<lunitik> dan-mytt: It is a difficult problem because whatever considered will need the keyboard to look around...
<dan-mytt> ok
<lunitik> dan-mytt: that it doesn't even work with GRUB means it isn't even really a Linux question... GRUB does not function with Linux, it loads Linux
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out, I need to make bash script loop. I mean, it runs command1, command2, command3 and after that I would like to run command1 again and all that until I interrupt the script. Thx folks !
<lunitik> StaRetji: try throwing exec /path/to/script at the end of the script?
<AdvoWork> lunitik, oki, i will try 4gb/2swap, i can always change on the fly, well with a half/config change
<StaRetji> lunitik: Brilliant !!! so simple solution and that is awesome! :) Thx man
<lunitik> (prolly doesn't need exec but I think it'll work either way... strange request though)
<lunitik> StaRetji: you're welcome  :)
<doran> high I have an aspire 3800+ and only 1 core of the processor is being found and used is there anyway to force it to find both.
<dan-mytt> it also does not work at the login screen
<phlak_user> lunitik: wouldnt that cause multiple invocations of the script?
<lunitik> dan-mytt: do you have another keyboard you can plug in to look around?
<dan-mytt> yes i can use a wireless usb keyboard
<phlak_user> StaRetji: a more elegant way would be to use an infinite loop
<babsher> i was wondering if anyone has used ubuntu Orchestra Server
<JacksterD> doran are you sure it's only using one core?
<lunitik> phlak_user: hmm, I didn't even think of that... I have never tried to do something like that... prolly shouldn't have answered
<doran> yes cat /proc/cpuinfo only shows one cpu
<JacksterD> strange
<doran> at 0
<phlak_user> StaRetji:  like so --> while (true) do echo 1; done;
<sevith> Whats good blogging software?
<babsher> wordpress
<JacksterD> sevith wordpress
<DasEi> StaRetji: http://pastebin.com/ECxVVZ98
<sevith> hrrm
<sevith> Thanks JacksterD :D
<dan-mytt> i have a usb ketboard i can use
<JacksterD> sevith is there something in particular you want to do?
<JacksterD> wordpress is capable of just about anything now
<excelsior> Downloaded unetbootin from repos, 11.04 is not in the list for Ubuntu, little help?
<JacksterD> you'll find that even sites that aren't blogs use wordpress these days
<sevith> Nah. Just settin up a blog on top of forums really
<JacksterD> you can't get plugins for it that turn it into a full fledged e-commerce solution
<JacksterD> you can get*
<sevith> nothing in particular just messing around entertaining myself not payin attention in class :P
<doran> nevermind this is my friends computer and its a single core hahaha idiot was looking at the wrong product specs
<JacksterD> lol
<jarreed> hi
<JacksterD> sevith what class?
<JacksterD> hi jarreed
<sevith> LOL
<sevith> Offensive Net Sec.
<JacksterD> Offensive Net Sec.?
<sevith> Hes talking about nmap scans right now
<JacksterD> lol
<JacksterD> sounds cool
<sevith> ftp bounce in specifics
<sevith> :)
<pc12> what is the command again to check if video card is installed?
<sevith> lspci ?
<sevith> I think
<tsaknorris> coolness
<tsaknorris> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYRKHGAUJm8
<tsaknorris> se on salaisuus
<FloodBot1> tsaknorris: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsaknorris> ups
<pc12> how to check what is my video card sir?
<excelsior> Downloaded unetbootin from repos, 11.04 is not in the list for Ubuntu, little help?
<MonkeyDust> tsaknorris: such recreational links are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<lunitik> pc12: lsmod ... lspci will tell you what is connected but not installed
<pc12> type it in the terminal?
<pc12> i tried installing my video card driver and clicked recommended but after rebooting.. my desktop starts to flicker only on reboot..
<pc12> so i have to reinstall ubuntu all over again
<MonkeyDust> pc12: just reinstall root (/)
<tsaknorris> MonkeyDust, i know..i was at wrong room. when i open my xchat it will open these rooms automatic and i was writing that to other room when it came here :)
<DasEi> pc12: no, but your config might need some tuning
<pc12> i cant tune it DasEi since my desktop are flickering like showing on and off..
<pc12> all of it
<lunitik> pc12: So you can see nothing on the screen? Or its just the graphic when the system goes down that looks funky?
<otter_> hello?
<Poophead> Just a newbie, willing to take my lumps...I logged on here yesterday with problems related to a display malfunction...Discovered (belatedly) by reading that I had picked the wrong time( and didn't do my homework) to install a partial upgrade...Did another thru terminal mode this morning and all is well (so far)...
<otter_> hey. i've never used irssi before
<DasEi> pc12: you can, by first going to cmd-line, and by chance your driver is even enabled already
<otter_> this is kinda cool
<pc12> when its fully boot.. my whole ubuntu screen goes crazy that it show on and off..
 * lunitik wonders if GRUB accepts something "single" with upstart?
<pc12> http://pastebin.com/DPhZnNat
<lunitik> So it'll boot without GUI one time?
<otter_> exit
<pc12> that comes out after lsmod
<DasEi> lunitik: yep, one time or persitent ?
<lunitik> pc12: hmmz... rmmod nouveau && addmod nvidia (should already be installed I think)
<lunitik> DasEi: One time, so we could get pc12 to a CLI and fix the issue, but I guess he's already at a CLI?
<pc12> my board has buil in video card but im using a agp 256 kinda old  hehe
<antnash> Alright guys. Should I use 32 or 64 bit for a file server? Needs NFS, SSH, VNC and a LVM disk setup
<DasEi> lunitik: no, boot regulary to the end, press Ctrl+alt+F1
<DasEi> pc 12 ^
<DasEi> pc12 ^, heh
<pc12> huh?
<pc12> dont get it sorry
<lunitik> pc12: well, nouveau apparently doesn't like it... it could be better to use nv.... nvidia is the official driver from them
<DasEi> pc12: no, boot regulary to the end, press Ctrl+alt+F1
<pc12> i press that?
<pc12> but i dunno how to go back
<AdvoWork> lunitik, fail on my behalf, swap was refering to HD, not memory :S  what would u recommend for HD swap? if im allocating 15GB for the HD size
<lunitik> DasEi: if he has access to the terminal (which I assume since he pasted a lsmod) its fine
<pc12> and what will i do to ctrl+alt+f1
<DasEi> antnash: your choice ; server I'd go 64
<antnash> cool, ta
<DasEi> pc12: get a cli
<pc12> cli?
<pc12> sorry im newbie user of ubuntu sir
<pc12> how will i install a better driver for my video card?>
<DasEi> commandline (interface), pc12
<pc12> the terminal?
<DasEi> pc12: like so
<lunitik> AdvoWork: swap is like windows' page file... I would still recommend around 2GB along with the 4GB RAM as before... or a swap_file which is dynamic as needed
<symaxian> Is there a way I can open gnome-terminal and give it a command to run when it opens, like: gnome-terminal "./test"
<pc12> ok im at the terminal what should i do
<antnash> DasEi, Ubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu? What would you use?
<pc12> btw im using ubuntu 11.04
<sevith> Cool. Wordpress is sweet.
<Sietse|MMS> :D
<lunitik> pc12: I told you... sudo rmmod nouveau ... then sudo addmod nvidia or nv (I'm not sure if official nvidia driver goes back far enough)
<DasEi> antnash: on good hardware for a server my liking, maybe even another distro
<lunitik> pc12: I don't think nv supports 3D acceloration though
<pc12> ERROR: Module nouveau is in use
<antnash> I'm sticking with an Ubuntu variant, but trying to decide which
<antnash> Lubuntu seems to come with a lot less stuff.
<antnash> Less to uninstall
<AdvoWork> lunitik, i just dunno in this config what it means, mem swap or hd swap :s
<pc12> so its impossible for me to install my video card??
<theadmin> antnash: Want something with not much to uninstall? Use the minimal install CD of standard Ubunut
<theadmin> antnash: Ubuntu*
<DasEi> antnash: go minimal and take what you need
<lunitik> AdvoWork: swap is always hard drive...
<AdvoWork> lunitik, so there isnt memory swap?
<lunitik> well, or flash drive or whatever... attached media, not ram
<AdvoWork> ahh ok
<AdvoWork> doh
<DasEi> pc12: no .. which gcard is it ?
<pc12> ERROR: Module nouveau is in use...
<pc12> nvidia fx5500
<pc12> gainward
<pc12> agp 256mb
<AdvoWork> so, ive basically set 1.5GB as a swap, as i forgot i needed something else on the server, and given 4.5gb memory, and 15GB hd.
<lunitik> AdvoWork: it is in addition to RAM, on the harddrive so the kernel doesn't crash when there is no RAM left... otherwise it is never used if there is still RAM
<AdvoWork> ahh I c
<DasEi> pc12: in cli after bootuup now ?
<pc12> i dont know what cli is?
<theadmin> pc12: A terminal, shell, "DOS-like" thingy
<pc12> yes
<pc12> that comes out
<pc12> when i type sudo rmmod nouveau
<pc12> ERROR: Module nouveau is in use...
<szal> nice..  Flash 11 is officially released, so I expect an update anytime soon :>
<lunitik> pc12: lsof /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko
<pc12> ok i typed it on the terminal window
<lunitik> pc12: what did it say?
<pc12> lsof /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/nouveau/nouveau.ko --- i typed this
<pc12> nothing
<theadmin> szal: Don't expect much, Ubuntu isn't very quick on updates
<lunitik> pc12: so lsof says it isn't in use... although I don't know why I said that actually... /etc/init.d/lightdm stop <-- type that so the GUI stops
<lunitik> pc12: then try the rmmod and addmod commands again
<DasEi> pc12: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.confBorked
<DasEi> pc12: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<lunitik> DasEi: Will be have an xorg.conf by default?
<szal> theadmin: I have the SevenMachines PPA, so at least from that direction something should come =)
<lunitik> DasEi: He isn't using the nvidia driver, it is nouveau atm
<DasEi> lunitik: default not, but idk what installs did so far
<DasEi> you'll see
<theadmin> szal: I don't know what that is, and I'm satisfied with my always up-to-date distro, thanks :D BUt okay
<MH> k
<MH> I need help!
<szal> !ask | MH
<ubottu> MH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MH> lol
<MH> im trying to use this java applet program and it asks to save the cache, so I did right? and now the cache becomes corrupted
<pc12> what should i do on those you two gave me
<MH> the cache is saved in my download file
<DasEi> pc12: talking to me ?
<lunitik> pc12: do what DasEi said
<pc12> * abatoo has quit (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<pc12> <MH> the cache is saved in my download file
<MH> ??
<MH> wat
<pc12> aw
<pc12> wait
<pc12> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<pc12> sorry for that wrong copy
<lunitik> pc12: that is fine, run the xconfig command
<pc12> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<lunitik> pc12: k... did you run /etc/init.d/lightdm stop ?
<DasEi> pc12: so not installed ;   sudo init 1
<babilen> pc12: /me recommends to put a device specific configuration file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ -- Read "man xorg.xonf" for details.
<pc12> i dont have lightdm
<alex-> How can I contribute to Ubuntu?
<theadmin> alex-: All the Ubuntu's development takes place on Launchpad.
<pc12> i dont have  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ either
<tensorpudding> alex-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lunitik> No need to go single user if lightdm will go to bed for a bit... otherwise yes
<lunitik> pc12: actually, make that /etc/init.d/gdm stop
 * lunitik is running oneiric and it is changing, oops
<lunitik> pc12: with a sudo in front
<detly> is there a simple way to turn the ubuntu installer iso into a bootable usb under debian?
<lunitik> pc12: it is fine... 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' please
<theadmin> detly: Unetbootin should be able to do it
<theadmin> detly: If it's 11.10, you can also just dd
<detly> theadmin: no, it's 11.04
<detly> theadmin: where do I get an 11.10 iso?
<theadmin> detly: Well, then unetbootin is the way
<lunitik> lol... I guess his IRC client was on GUI  :/
<theadmin> detly: 11.10 is currently in development and not really supported
<DasEi> lunitik: I'm up to remove all nvidia stuff and get nvidia-glx-173 in
 * lunitik ponders trying to read with a flickering screen
<lunitik> DasEi: Just need to stop X so we can swap out nouveau for nvidia or nv... won't right now because its in use...
<lunitik> DasEi: and now he will reboot and come back on IRC with the GUI client... prolly need irssi
<DasEi> lunitik: i had that some time ago and it was nasty to get nouve disabled, if f blacklisted
<DasEi> even if
<DasEi> lunitik: doubt so, will have been second box
<lunitik> DasEi: I like to make a mess then clean up, not clean up then make a mess... either is fine though, was just going to have him try each nvidia module first, then remove the ones that don't work
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: good to see you , gtg and are on pc12, who needs to get rid of nouveau and needs nvidia-glx-1173 for a gf 5500
<lunitik> DasEi: Of course, to switch between the modules, you have to be not running X cuz the module is in use... which is what I was doing
<DasEi> 173*
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: do you mean lunitik?
<DasEi> lunitik: no pc12 , just disconnected, luni.. also helping
<lunitik> ActionParsnip: no, me and DasEi are helping the same person, but taking different routes so prolly confusing the poor guy
<ActionParsnip> ah, I see.I'll sit out then
<DasEi> lunitik: and I got to leave, good lights all all :)
<pc12> aw
<pc12> i ddnt know how get out from that window
<pc12> hahaha
<lunitik> pc12: sorry, I thought you were already in a virtual terminal
<pc12> i was in terminal window hehehe
<pc12> its ok
<pc12> i only dont know how get out from there
<pc12> hahaha
<pc12> lmfao
<FloodBot1> pc12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pc12> i needed to restart
<pc12> sorry
<lunitik> pc12: no need to apologize
<lunitik> pc12: this is a lot easier if you currently are looking at a GUI?
<lunitik> pc12: you are, correct?
<pc12> what you mean GUI
<pc12> hehe sorry for being noob.. newbie from windows
<theadmin> pc12: GUI = Graphical User Interface
<lunitik> pc12: Graphic User Interface
<theadmin> pc12: With windows and stuff
<pc12> im looking way to make my video card work
<theadmin> pc12: I suggest you "apt-get install irssi tmux" so you can use IRC from a terminal session, and also work in more than one terminal at the same time
<pc12> coz i cant run my warcraft with use of wine
<lunitik> pc12: can you hit alt+f2 and type jockey-gtk please?
<pc12> ok
<lunitik> pc12: do you see an app with a list of different devices?
<pc12> omg there it again
<pc12> 2 different
<pc12> 1 recommended
<pc12> and 1 experimental
<kbroulik> hey, how can I add a module to be loaded on startup without touching /etc/modules ? for blacklist I can just add a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-blabla.conf and add "blacklist blabla" to it but how can I do this for *loaddng* modules?
<lunitik> pc12: do you see one with (173) in the title?
<lunitik> (version 173) *
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: add:    modprobe modulename      in /etc/rc.local
<pc12> yes thats the one i installed earlier before reformating
<lunitik> pc12: click that and hit "Activate"... after doing that, does the current one turn red?
<kbroulik> ActionParsnip: okay, and also without touching any other file :D I want to do that scriptbased, i.e. add or remove a kernel module from loading, for blacklisting it's no problem but I dont want to fuzz around in /etc/modules with a script
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: without touching a file, how exactly do you intend to apply ANY setting, think about it....
<pc12> nope
<lunitik> pc12: is there now two that are green?
<pc12> nope none of them is green
<pc12> its downloading
<pc12> and installing
<lunitik> pc12: dpkg -l *nouveau* | grep ^ii <-- can you tell me what that outputs?
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: you can add the line:    echo modulename >> /etc/modules     in your script (assuming it runs as root)
<pc12> pm'ed
<pc12> i pm'ed you the output
<lunitik> pc12: sudo apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau <-- type that, then you should be able to reboot and not have any flicker anymore
<savid> Hi, I'm affected by this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen-3.3/+bug/785391,   I'd like to do the workaround of changing the package dependency (which is set incorrectly) myself.  What's the best way to do this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785391 in xen-3.3 (Ubuntu) "python-xen-3.3 installation blocked by python 2.7" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Osmodivs> Hello. Is there a way to force a newer version of a package in Synaptic? I want Flash 11, but synaptic only has the 10.3 version
<lunitik> pc12: it might flicker the first time because until the system restarts you are still using nouveau
<theadmin> savid: Download the package, unpack it, rebuild it
<pc12> do i need to cancel the download
<lunitik> pc12: no, see pm
<savid> theadmin,  and then just install w/ dpkg -i?
<icekk_> HI, I have a cvs server on ubuntu, I have several projects in it, is there a way to create a user that can only read/write (checkout/committ) a single project (folder)?
<theadmin> savid: I beleive so, yes.
<icekk_> rather than them all
 * yining hello world
<theadmin> icekk_: Remount the filesystem your folder is on with the "acl" option, and then do something like "setfacl -m u:USERNAME:r folder" for read-only access, and "setfacl -m u:USERNAME:w folder" for write-only and so on
<Osmodivs> There is an option to force a version, but there is no 11 flash there, do I need to add an PPA adress?
<kbroulik> ActionParsnip: yes, but how do I remove that line afterwards? that's my concern, adding would not be the problem :)
<kbroulik> or will blacklisting it override that?
<kbroulik> i.e. I can leave it in /etc/modules and blacklist it at will?
<Emal> hey
<Emal> how do I activate my nvidia driver
<Emal> sorry, i mean how do I use it
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: could use something like:  grep -v modulename /etc/modules > /tmp/modules; mv /tmp/modules /etc
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | Emal
<ubottu> Emal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rabbi11> i just downloaded a file from transformer, but unable to find the file :(
<rabbi11> i just downloaded a file from *transmission, but unable to find the file :(
<kbroulik> ActionParsnip: ah, thanks :) didnt think of that
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: easiest way if you ask me
<kbroulik> yes, but didnt think of grep's "Invert match" feature ;)
<ljsoftnet> rabbill try open transmission>edit>preferences
<ljsoftnet> rabbill look on ?Save To"
<ljsoftnet> rabbill look on "Save To"
<genii-around> rabbi11: I believe default is /home/yourname/Download
<ccmonster> is my cron correct here? http://pastie.org/2638177 , I keep getting a cron-daemon error email with /usr/bin/env: bash: No such file or directory. Not sure what to do in order to fix it.
<rabbi11> genii-around: yeah, same
<lunitik> Can someone with nouveau run sudo apt-get -s remove libdrm-nouveau1a xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (-s is simulate, so nothing will happen) and tell me whether it is normal for a bunch of stuff to be listed? I don't know why a bunch of things would depend on either?
<Emal> are you guys getting the bug where your keyboard and mouse freeze for a couple minutes on startup?
<Emal> on 11.04
<rabbi11> genii-around: any idea why? never faced this problem before
<shafy> ??
<GRMrGecko> Hello. I have some MSI AIO computers that when on Ubuntu, it has a bug with the wifi, so I updated to the prerelease to fix that issue and now I'm having problems where the screen blacks out and sometimes freezes.
<lunitik> pc12 said "wow its removing a bunch of stuff" and disconnected quickly... I guess he typed it wrong, but it will help my worries
<ActionParsnip> kbroulik: cowabunga
<GRMrGecko> I updated about 2 weeks ago, should I try updating again?
<Emal> so no one has this problem on 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> Emal: when it starts again, run:  dmesg | tail     see if it gives clues
<jola_> GRMrGecko: check dmesg for errors
<ActionParsnip> Emal: I saw it in Oneiric in Alpha2
<Emal> what do you mean "when it starts again?"
<melle> Hi all, upon boot my Ubunto will not load, instead it gives me a "Read error" PLEASE HELP!
<ActionParsnip> Emal: well you say it freezes for a few minutes, so it recovers, right?
<Emal> yep
<ActionParsnip> Emal: so, is that it not 'starting again'?
<jola_> melle: check this http://goo.gl/Os998
<Emal> the mouse, keyboard, and headset are off for a couple mins
<Emal> basically all USB connections are off
<Emal> momentarily
<ActionParsnip> Emal: fine, but  do you see what I mean now?
<Emal> i understand, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Emal: you may want to make sure your BIOS is up to date
<melle> jola_: thanks for the link, but I don't even have shell access i think...
<melle> jola_: any advice?
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Does dmsg only contain new info?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: yes
<jola_> melle: you should boot into livecd to run this script
<GRMrGecko> so it archives after reboot
<Emal> also I have not found a solution for my gpu issue
<Emal> how do I "use" my driver, it says it is only activated
<melle> jola_: ok thx, will create a live cd right away!
<ActionParsnip> Emal: which gpu are you using?
<jola_> melle: check this too http://goo.gl/TKQqu
<Emal> GTX 260
<ActionParsnip> Emal: I suggest you read through:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<melle> jola_: thx a lot!
<ActionParsnip> Emal: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jola_> GRMrGecko: you could check this. After boot press ctrl+alt+f1 login into your account and enter sudo X -configure
<GRMrGecko> jola_: I am not at the computers, they are 5 miles away
<Emal> it still says it's not in use, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Emal: you need to reboot to apply the new settings
<Emal> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.
<GRMrGecko> how can I upgrade the kernel?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: ok, I think tahat your problem is concern with GPU. Sometimes  generate xorg.conf will help
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Are you sure that would be my problem? I have ssh access, that is all
<jola_> GRMrGecko: if you have ssh acces than maybe you could pastebin your dmesg
<ripthejacker> how do i change the shortcut to change the unity launcher (default  super key)
<GRMrGecko> http://pastebin.com/QPKCYKCU
<GRMrGecko> jola_: I didn't see any errors, why I was asking questions
<rokra> How to send a argument to a script using echo -E? to disable interpretation of backslash  ./command "aa\nn"
<jola_> GRMrGecko: ok, so could you describe your problem
<ripthejacker> how do i change the shortcut key to unity launcher please help
<opium> can I chang emy default input to just the microphone array within my laptop ? (so my input is basically any sounds my laptop produces) ?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: your GPU is?
<GRMrGecko> jola_: I am just told that we are getting kernel error screens on different people's computers and black screens.
<GRMrGecko> I can take a minute to find out which computer blongs to who so I can connect to the correct computer
<ActionParsnip> GRMrGecko: try fingering the system names
<GRMrGecko> ActionParsnip: I have system names, I just don't have the assoication with people's names… Which I am building that list now.
<ubun> hi all
<ubun> i need help setup Lexmark x656de scanner in network
<ubun> well, print are network for all pcs print
<ubun> but i need scan
<GRMrGecko> Ok, jola_, I am on a computer which blacks out now. It also gets the kenerl error message.
<GRMrGecko> going to kernel log to find out if I can find it
<ubun> scannner network port
<ubun> please help
<jola_> GRMrGecko: could you pastebin this error?
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Once I find it
<ActionParsnip> ubun: could use nmap to scan it, or read your maual for the device
<Baster> Hello
<ubun> ActionParsnip: device are ethenet no usb
<genii-around> ubun: SANE uses 6566 usually. But this is if your scanner is hooked to a linux machine which is sharing it to the network.
<pc12> hi sir
<pc12> im back
<Baster> Im looking for someone who can help me with installing drivers for a wireles usb adapter,.. and im even willing to pay for help (i can offer only paypal)
<ActionParsnip> ubun: yes, nmap scans network devices for open ports and such
<pc12> sir lunitik
<pc12> still here
<ubun> ActionParsnip: humm... sane now can detect ethernet device?
<GRMrGecko> here we go
<aeon-ltd> Baster: you're better off searching google for this one, most might have modules you can use that are native to linux, others require ndiswrapper which involves using win drivers
<GRMrGecko> jola_: http://pastebin.com/gYd8rYQC
<ActionParsnip> ubun: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<Baster> i googled but im looking for some one to assist me :P
<Seven_Six_Two> I installed 11.04 on my laptop with usb net install. It worked, but I seem to have accidentally installed grub to my usb key
<ubun> ActionParsnip: hum... i try
<Seven_Six_Two> how can I fix it? I get "incompatible license" if I boot without my usb key
<groundnuty> anyone heard to a way, to use multitouch trackpad without X?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<GirlyGirl> Baster: What model?
<Baster> rtl8188ru
<Baster> its the new awus036nhr
<GRMrGecko> jola_: I sent you the error from the kernel log. Let's see what that means before we jump ahead
<GRMrGecko> this looks to be the same as the wifi problem I had before
<GRMrGecko> why is it still poping up?
<ubun> ActionParsnip: my device no are usb conecttion... only ethernet
<GRMrGecko> Can I disable the wifi?
<jola_> Seven_Six_Two: run your ubuntu installation from usb then open terminal and enter sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jola_> GRMrGecko: yes I saw it but I cant find error there I think, than your problem is concern with Xorg
<jola_> GRMrGecko: even if this is wifi error system should boot normally
<GRMrGecko> jola_: what makes you think wpa_supplicant has to do with xorg?
<w30> rokra, call your script as aa\\nn instead of aa\nn
<GRMrGecko> jola_: I believe the blacking out of the screen is the wifi issue poping up on the external display port.
<Seven_Six_Two> jola_, that did the trick. thanks!
<jola_> GRMrGecko: I not mean that. I think, that even if you have wifi error your system should boot normally (to xorg)
<lauratika> does ubuntu has a equalizer by default?
<GRMrGecko> jola_: It boots
<jola_> GRMrGecko: and gdm appears?
<sevith> Hrrm
<th0r> Baster: have you tried the rtl8187 module?
<Baster> nope i havent
<Baster> would that work with monitor mode and ushc?
<Baster> such*
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Yes
<dr_willis> lauratika:  not that i know of. I recall seeing some mentioned at the webupd8 or omgubuntu blog sites
<jola_> ok, so you can normally work on your system, but your wifi not working?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: ok, so you can normally work on your system, but your wifi not working?
<GRMrGecko> jola_: We can work with the computer normally
<GRMrGecko> after awhile
<GRMrGecko> it stops working
<GRMrGecko> because wpa_supplicant
<GRMrGecko> I was told a newer kernel fixes this
<GRMrGecko> but I believe all we have to do is disable wifi
<jola_> could you tell me name of your wifi card?
<dualcore> any suggestions getting a $10 vivitar mini digital camera working as a webcam?
<mattalexx> Why won't gedit start? I run "gedit" in the terminal and it just sits there, not opening a window. Weirdly, if I do "strace gedit", it opens up.
<GRMrGecko> relteck I believe
<bahamas> hello. how can i add make a script run at boot time with some extra arguments?
<lauratika> dr_willis: i suspect that my equalizer is set too loud but i dont have one installed... wondering where should i look for it...
<dr_willis> dualcore:  my experneice with webcams is either they work.. or are totally unsupported.
<GRMrGecko> jola_: We do not use wifi. So disabling it would be a perfectly good plan.
<dr_willis> lauratika:  if you mean a trebal/base/whatever equalizer. i recall seeing one mentioned at the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog sites
<dualcore> it seems to be working out of box in cheese but only in black and green and very low fps
<dr_willis> dualcore:  cheese gives good video? and some other app dosent?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: ok, so you could check loaded modules (lsmod) and blackilst modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dualcore> no good video so far
<dualcore> poor video so far
<genii-around> ubun: I just finished reading the manual to your printer. The scanner does not act a shared network scanner. It uses the ethernet port to be able to email something you have scanned.
<th0r> Baster: no PM
<cicero_> hello,everyone
<sevith> Hola
<cicero_> 有人吗？
<th0r> Baster: this link is the Realtek site where the linux driver can be downloaded http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<jola_> GRMrGecko: or you could open terminal and paste sudo iwconfig ethX txpower off
<th0r> Baster: last time....no PM
<GRMrGecko> jola_: wouldn't that be wlan0
<cicero_> 谁来侵入我，我看看怎么样？
<xpololz> Ubuntu obviously has a big bug to it, this is the 3rd time I try to install the OS and everything stops when I try to choose keyboard language. Unfortunately this time it happened on my brand new laptop. So what I did was shutting it with the "physical button"... Boot it up and get a black screen saying Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block...
<xpololz> can't do anything at all now
<somsip> !zh | cicero_
<ubottu> cicero_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<xpololz> can't even shut it down with the "physical button"
<jola_> GRMrGecko: enter sudo ifconfig -a and check
<xpololz> and together with the kernel I kind of panic myself..
<GRMrGecko> jola_: If you still want to know the wifi card, RTL8191SEvA
<jola_> GRMrGecko: this might help you with modules http://goo.gl/zP2YE
<DamienCassou> how can I upload a debian package (with .changes file) to a ppa (with a recompilation for ubuntu)?
<Baster> ow ok xD
<garthounet> yop =)
<garthounet> je me suis fais loger entrain de faire de la m**** sur un serveur
<xpololz> can anyone please help me with this? :-s
<glebihan> !fr | garthounet
<ubottu> garthounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dr_willis> xpololz:  on a laptop you can normally press and hold the power button to force it to power off
<GRMrGecko> it is using the kernel driver rtl819xSE
<xpololz> dr_willis: I tried..
<dr_willis> xpololz:  you may need to hold it for a few sec.. or remove the battery/power plug
<glebihan> DamienCassou, did you already create the ppa ?
<Chelsea_1> xpololz, Have you tried booting in safe-mode?
<xpololz> dr_Willis I know I have to hold it too
<dr_willis> I would be double checking the cd/disk you are instaling from also. sounds like it may have some errors.
<DamienCassou>  glebihan: ppa is created.
<xpololz> Chealsea_1: first step might be to get the computer off :-s
<glebihan> DamienCassou, then upload instructions are shown on the ppa page
<DamienCassou> glebihan: I tried to follow https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using_packages_from_other_distributions but instructions are far from clear
<bahamas> anyone know how can i schedule a program to start at system boot, considering that i need to pass some arguments to that program?
<bahamas> i prefer knowing how to do it on the cli
<Chelsea_1> xpololz, remove battery?
<GRMrGecko> Baster: Just so you know, people do not like it when you private message them.
<dualcore> bahamas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<jola_> GRMrGecko: so enter "blacklist rtl819xSE" (without quotes) in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf reboot and check
<DamienCassou> glebihan: do you have any more information that what is at this link?
<xpololz> Chelsea_1: It's a brand new laptop, was really hoping to not.
<w30> bahamas, put it in /etc/tc.local
<detly> is there any way to get the 11.04 installer to use a local mirror instead of a US repo?
<glebihan> DamienCassou, you should simply have to run "dput ppa:your-lp-id/ppa <source.changes>"
<xpololz> Chelsea_1 because I would never be able to return it if I did.
<yitz_> Hi. Where can I get a Dapper dstat package? The links at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/dstat/download are all giving me a 404 error...
<cicero_> Is there hackers?
<th0r> Baster: did you go to that link and download the rtl8188ru drivers for linux?
<Baster> What does this do :P does it clear kernel cache? : #/bin/bash
<Baster> <Baster> rm -rf /
<cicero_> Is there hackers?
<DamienCassou> glebihan: why is the explanation so complex then?
<cicero_> who can teach me to hack?
<llutz> Baster: stop that nonsense
<dr_willis> cicero_:  why not ask a ubuntu support related question.
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<jola_> bahamas: make script in /etc/init.d/ , then enter update-rc [scriptname] defaults
<bahamas> jola_: i found that solution, but i didn't see it taking any arguments in the examples used
<cicero_> 有中国人吗？
<dr_willis> bahamas:  may be easier to just add commands to /etc/rc.local
<yitz_> Without the --no-preserve-root that rm command is pretty safe :P
<Seven_Six_Two> cicero_, learn to program
<glebihan> DamienCassou, no idea, though I've never tried to upload packages from other distros on a ppa
<yitz_> Any idea where can I get a Dapper dstat package? The links at http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/dstat/download are all giving me a 404
<DamienCassou> glebihan: ok, thank you. Is there an IRC channel where people could answer more questions about that?
<bahamas> dr_willis: thanks
<glebihan> DamienCassou, try #ubuntu-packaging
<llutz> !eol | yitz_
<ubottu> yitz_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<llutz> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<DamienCassou> glebihan: thank you very much
<jola_> bahamas: what do you mean arguments? $1?
<cicero_> seven_six_two,can you program with C++?
<glebihan> DamienCassou, you're welcome
<yitz_> llutz: Darn. No copies anywhere, eh?
<nicofs> Is someone good at troubleshooting mobile broadband connections. I have got a friend on the phone who needs help getting it to work - and I'm out of ideas...
<bahamas> jola_: i mean i want to run a daemon that expects a path to a directory, among others
<Mangeh> When i boot Ubuntu, i get an error reading "Cannot Check root file system because it is not mounted read-only
<Seven_Six_Two> cicero_, some, and some java, c, sparc assembler
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: what is the lsusb  line for the device?
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks - I just got a new computer and installed 11.04 on it. On my previous computer I'd been using a USB bluetooth thingy to connect to the internet through dialup networking through my phone, but in this new installation "Mobile Broadband" doesn't appear in my network manager at all. Can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Yerushalmi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<nicofs> ActionParsnip, i'll have it checked in a moment  - we're just disabling pin - to be safe
<Mangeh> When i boot Ubuntu, i get an error reading "Cannot Check root file system because it is not mounted read-only" Help please?
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: boot to liveCD and fsck the partition there
<cicero_> i read a document,it said that be a hacker should learn c,lisp,python,perl,oop
<Mangeh> fsck/
<Mangeh> fsck?*
<ActionParsnip> cicero_: i'd ask in ##networking
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: yes
<jola_> bahamas: my english is too poor :)
<Seven_Six_Two> cicero_, "hacker" is a silly catchphrase. It depends on what you want to do.
<Mangeh> ActionParsnip: What is fsck?
<bahamas> jola_: you didn't understand what i said?
<DamienCassou> glebihan: your idea doesn't work as it looks like I must encrypt the changes file with my own key
<cicero_> to be a conker,couldn't i?
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: its a filesystem checker in Linux, it can test the health of a patrtition and can fix it if you set the option
<bahamas> Mangeh: an utility that does a filesystem check.
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: http://linux.die.net/man/8/fsck
<Mangeh> Is that the Check and Repair file system on gparted live
<jola_> bahamas: you want - script is rinning during boot and another script should provide dirname to your script?
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: its in the ubuntu live CD, you don't need 2 disks.
<Mangeh> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: everything that gparted live cd does, you can do in an ubuntu live cd
<Mangeh> ActionParsnip: Well i dont have to ubuntu live cd. so ill use gparted i guess
<cicero_> not for business,but freedom
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: the ubuntu liveCD does a whole lot more, you already have the ubuntu live CD too, so why you need the other is a mystery to me
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: as long as it has fsck which you can use in a live cd, it will do :)
<jola_> maybe someone could help me with mounting aufs during boot (in fstab)
<jola_> ?
<Mangeh> ActionParsnip: i did fsck /dev/sda1 and it said clean
<bahamas> jola_: have you heard of trac? it's a bug tracking system that is a web application with a server. i want to run tracd when my computer boots, and i need to pass it the path to the project it manages. i hope that's clear enough
<Mangeh> ActionParsnip: I did fsck / and it said fsck.aufs not found?
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: ok, go see what that means using websearches. I gotta go cook :)
<jola_> bahamas: maybe you could write another script to comunicate with your tracd?
<alexapr> Friends ,i want to restore the Ubuntu 11.04 setting to original state (after finishing installation ), how can i do it without affecting the files
<BlackNoxis> omg, Ubuntu so sucks :|
<mattalexx> Don't feed the trollsr
<jola_> alexapr: copy entire /home folder
<BlackNoxis> ain't troll
<BlackNoxis> but it really does
<auronandace> BlackNoxis: feel free not to use ubuntu
<alexapr> ok jola
<pc12> guys after using jockey-gtk and install nvidia 173 which is recommended
<BlackNoxis> ain't using it
<BlackNoxis> xD
<pc12> after rebooting i cant use my linux anymore
<alexapr> jola: ok then
<pc12> only i see background
<pc12> and the icons on my desktop.. shows on and off like flickers
<jola_> alexapr: your files are in your home folder (files and program config), you could copy this into external drive, install new ubuntu and copy again.
<Yerushalmi> ActionParsnip: I think that file is asking me to do things that I've already done. I've been using Bluetooth Manager to connect to my phone, and when I click on Dialup Networking it says "DUN connection on Miron [my phone name] will now be available in Network Manager" in the standard internet connection box in the upper right. But it doesn't appear in Network Manager at all.
<pc12> i waited for about 1 hr but it still shows on and off
<alexapr> jola: ok thanks for your kind help
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Adding blacklist rtl819xSE to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf does not seem to disable the wifi
<The_BROS> What program can convert .nrg image to .iso?
<GRMrGecko> it still appears in ifconfig
<GRMrGecko> and lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2
<Abhijit> The_BROS, nrg2iso
<Seven_Six_Two> The_BROS, there's one called nrg2iso
<jola_> GRMrGecko: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<The_BROS> thanx
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Yes
<ubun> someone can help me install x656de scanner
<ubun> ?
<The_BROS> And what prog can emulate image?
<jola_> GRMrGecko: now your wifi is disabled
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Does that work until reboot?
<GRMrGecko> or forever?
<Seven_Six_Two> The_BROS, do you mean you want to mount an image as if it's a cd in the drive?
<The_BROS> Seven_Six_Two: yes. like ultra ISO in Win
<genii-around> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Seven_Six_Two> The_BROS, you can do that with the mount command
<jola_> GRMrGecko: this should disable it during boot http://goo.gl/5kiiq
<The_BROS> Seven_Six_Two: may be there is any program with graphical interface?
<Seven_Six_Two> The_BROS, yes, there's one... I think it's called gmountiso
<pc12> anyone can help me
<Mangeh> Anyone? I did fsck / and it said fsck.aufs not found?
<Mangeh> What do i do?
<Seven_Six_Two> Mangeh, did you do a search in google for that error?
<Mangeh> Yes
<ubun> someone can help me install x656de to scanner work?
<inb4nightfall> hai
<auronandace> Mangeh: if you are on a livecd fsck-ing / will fsck the cd, i'm assuming you want to fsck a certain partition on your hd?
<jola_> bahamas: you could also try to use read function http://goo.gl/nonuH
<Mangeh> When i boot Ubuntu, i get an error reading "Cannot Check root file system because it is not mounted read-only"
<jola_> Mangeh: pastebin your fstab
<Sidvee> Am running 10.04 and having exactly this problem.( http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718460-start-0.html )
<bahamas> jola_: i'm just going to go with /etc/rc.local and see if that works.
<Sidvee> can some1 help me
<Mangeh> I cant, im not even on my Ubuntu.
<Mangeh> it doesnt boot
<Mangeh> Im in gparted.
<B0g4r7> Mangeh, perhaps your kernel boot args do not include "ro".
<Neptu> hej, have a question how can i see a list a list of all programs i have opened on all the desktop or in this dekstop?
<stephenthemartyr> can someone help me compress a file so i can send it thru my email,it is too big
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me figure out why the Mobile Broadband lines (the Enable checkbox, and the list of mobile broadband connections available) are missing from my network manager, even though the bluetooth Dialup Networking connection to my phone is active?
<Corey> stephenthemartyr: How big is the file?
<Sidvee> Please someone help me with this . http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718460-start-0.html
<Mangeh> B0g4r7: how do i add the 'ro' arg
<stephenthemartyr> Corey: 36mb
<Corey> stephenthemartyr: Uh... what kind of file is it?
<stephenthemartyr> Corey: .wav
<B0g4r7> Mangeh, change the boot args in GRUB.  I believe you can press 'e' to edit them at boot time.
<Corey> stephenthemartyr: Find another way to get it there, most email servers won't take anything over 20MB and WAV doesn't compress without reencoding.
<genii-around> Mangeh: If you installed GRUB to a sub-partition like sda1,sda2 etc... instead of to the MBR, fsck gets confused and thinks the filesystem is aufs
<genii-around> ( also it has an odd partition type like Acorn )
<inb4nightfall> hi all, is there anyway that you can direct me to a linux4noobs type of channel please?
<inb4nightfall> or rather, is there such a place :)
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, could someone give me a hand with my xorg.conf?  I'd like to change it so that the monitor to the left of my main monitor gets a negative absolute position, is that possible?
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, what is that you want to know about?
<lord1234> hi can anyone help me figure out why i can't vpn?  http://pastie.org/2638812 is my syslog from when I try to connect to a vpn connection.  I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: I'm unable to install any software through Ubuntu Software Center, it tells me that I have a connection problem although I'm certain I'm connected to the internet
<w30> stephenthemartyr, what opererating system is on the receiving end of the email? Split it using tar or zip accordingly.
<amin`> Does anyone has an echinus config to share please?
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: I am browsing as this error shows up
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, do ping www.google.com in terminal and tell me what it outputs
<Abhijit> ohhh okies
<w30> stephenthemartyr, let them put it back together.
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, then try sudo apt-get update and see if does it updates itself or not
<GRMrGecko> jola_: Thanks for your help. Hopefully this will fix the issues they are having.
<Corey> w30: tar doesn't split files natively unless I'm missing something?
<Corey> w30: Obviously the better solution is some kind of filedrop, but...
<stephenthemartyr> w30: windows 7
<stephenthemartyr> i am them
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: Right, I typed in what you told me but its an unending deal i think
<w30> Corey, then something like zip then or split
<amin`> Does anyone has an echinus config to share please?
<vooze> They there, is it possible to download the radiance theme somewhere? I checked google and gnome-look and i cant find the original
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: typed in what you told me
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: nothing happening so far
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, from software sources change to main server
<throne777> My bios currently doesn't allow for usb booting (it's old). Is there any way I can rectify this as my cd drive is not playing nice
<B0g4r7> stephenthemartyr, encode as mp3, upload to webhost, email link.  Done.
<B0g4r7> throne777, grub on a floppy?  lol.
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me figure out why the Mobile Broadband lines (the Enable checkbox, and the list of mobile broadband connections available) are missing from my network manager, even though the Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking connection to my phone is active?
<pc12> is there system restore in ubuntu?
<genii-around> pc12: No.
<B0g4r7> Yerushalmi, "mobile broadband" usually refers to 3g wireless modems, not to bluetooth stuff.
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, could someone give me a hand with my xorg.conf?  I'd like to change it so that the monitor to the left of my main monitor gets a negative absolute position, is that possible?
<pc12> i installed nvidia using jockey-gtk now my ubuntu is not booting normally
<genii-around> pc12: This is why it is good to make occasional backups.
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, ??
<pc12> i only see my desktop background
<Yerushalmi> B0g4r7: Perhaps, but it always worked fine on my previous computer. I pair my phone with the computer, use Bluetooth Manager (blueman) to open up a dialup networking (DUN) connection to my phone, and the custom Mobile Broadband connection I have under Network Connections is supposed to then appear in the list. But it's not working here.
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: Finally figured it out
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: switched it now
<pc12> any way to repair it/
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, now from terminal do sudo apt-get update
<pc12> or nit to reformat again ?
<pc12> nid*
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: for some reason its not allowing me
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, what error it gives? use pastebin if more than 3 lines
<B0g4r7> Yerushalmi, mm, I see.  Yeah, I don't know.  If you have the working system available I would suggest comparing dmesg output and such.
<cicero_> are there any good website to learn c++?
<amin`> Echinus*restart: AS + q what is AS in this combination
<pc12> ???
<slipttees> anyone have an idea how to make the scanner work in Lexmark X656de on sane?
<cicero_> are there any good websites to learn c++?
<lord1234> cicero_: google isyour frien
<lord1234> friend
<xrdodrx> !repeat | cicero_
<lord1234> search for "c++ tutorial"
<ubottu> cicero_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cicero_> oh
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: http://pastebin.com/Gg1fmMuc
<Yerushalmi> B0g4r7: Nope, it's several dozen miles away (and also got reformatted recently, so I don't know if it'd still work there). Any ideas?
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, close ubuntu software centyer, software sources and/or synaptic mansager and only keep terminal running
<slipttees> anyone have an idea how to make the scanner work in Lexmark X656de on sane?
<bahamas> cicero_: do you have any programming experience?
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: only empathy and terminal running at the moment
<B0g4r7> cicero_, when I want in depth technical learning, I look to O'Reilly.  I'll bet they have at least one good C++ book.
<TheWarden> Hi
<B0g4r7> Yerushalmi, I wish i did.  I have not had much luck myself using bluetooth on Ubuntu.
<cicero_> thanks,b0g4r7
<pc12> will this help?
<pc12> http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-fx-5500-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<TheWarden> I'm not familiar with the nc command (netcat) however I have a situation where I run the following command in a bash script "netcat -l -p 8000 -e /usr/local/src/process_nc.sh". It use to work fine but noticed that -e is no longer available in Ubuntu.
<B0g4r7> TheWarden, What is -e supposed to to?
<slipttees> anyone have an idea how to make the scanner work in Lexmark X656de sane?
<xrdodrx> !repeat slipttees
<TheWarden> How can I execute the command then after a successful execution run the process_nc.sh script? I don't believe netcat returns a value on error or scuccess.
<xrdodrx> !repeat | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TheWarden> -e is as follows, specify filename to exec after connect.
<Abhijit> inb4nightfall, i need to go. cant help further. you try asking the question about how to resolve the dpkg lock error and give that link. someone may able to help.
<inb4nightfall> Abhijit: thank you for your help, i'll keep googling
<xrdodrx> TheWarden, try insalling the netcat-traditional package instead of netcat-openbsd
<B0g4r7> I do believe netcat is one of my favorite programs of all time.
<B0g4r7> I made sure to install it on my iPhone.
<TheWarden> it sounds like a pretty cool program though.
<ubuntu_> can i run magic jack on ubuntu?
<TheWarden> ahh so its a different package mmm let me look
<amin`> Echinus*restart: AS + q what is AS in this combination
<B0g4r7> I like hooking netcat up to tar to move large volumes of files over a socket without being encumbered by the encryption overhead of scp.
<dnyrgr> Hi, ive installed apache on ubuntu server everything seems to be working fine but I added a directory to /var/www and I get a 403 and 508 error when I try access those files froma  browser can anyone help please?
<TheWarden> xrdodrx: ahh I have netcat-openbsd installed. uninstall it you say and install netcat-traditional package?
<Loshki> ubuntu_: I never managed it. Best I could do was run windows via vmware and then magic jack via windows. In the end, I wasn't happy with call quality...
<pc12> aw no one helping
<B0g4r7> I also find that netcat on Ubuntu is a bit...different than I'm used to.  For instance, -p is implied when using -l.
<ubuntu_> so i'm not able to run it :(
<cicero_> someone is hacking me,his IP is 178.237.25.84
<ubuntu_> can i run games on ubuntu?
<drapedup> yes
<xrdodrx> TheWarden, yup :)
<drapedup> ubuntu_: games run great in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: depends on the game
<ubuntu_> fra cry 2
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: there are native games, some windows games run well in wine
<ubuntu_> far cry 2 will i be able to run it on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<B0g4r7> I was running Titan Quest last night on Win inside of vmware.  It worked well enough for me.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: seems to run. You can't activate anti-aliasing and some resolutions from the game, if you want to change the resolution you have to edit the GamerProfile.xml file. Online gaming, it crashes at login.
<pc12> any body home????
<ikonia> many people
<ActionParsnip> B0g4r7: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7768
<ubuntu_> well what is ubuntu good for as operating system if i can use most of the exe application or games?
<TheWarden> xrdodrx: Thanks!
<pc12> many but ignore me hehehe
<slipttees> anyone have an idea how to make the scanner work in Lexmark X656de sane?
<ikonia> ubuntu_: it's worthless, use windows in that case
<tvaldes> Does anyone have any idea why Ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 will stop seeing my optical drives after a short while? If I reboot, everything works as normal. How do I start diagnosing this? The only difference I can think of since moving from 8.04 is a new 3ware RAID controller.
<amin`> is anyone heard of Echinus WM???????????
<hje841> I have just installet Natty and chosen Ubuntu Classic as desktop. Installing Compiz settings manager has messed up window decorations and some keyboard short cuts. any idea how to reset it? (the changes I made was to switch to the rotating cube)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu_: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> hje841: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz; compiz --replace
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: no work
<xrdodrx> hje841, open a terminal, run metacity --replace
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: i connect lexmark x656de n USB port but scanner wont work :(
<ismaeleg> olaa
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: did you check the lexmark site for drivers?
<Odaym> how do I get support for 7z archiving format?
<ismaeleg> vuestra putas madres
<ismaeleg> ooooooooo cabrones
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me figure out why the Mobile Broadband lines (the Enable checkbox, and the list of mobile broadband connections available) are missing from my network manager, even though the Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking connection to my phone is active?
<xrdodrx> Odaym, install the package p7zip-full
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: nope... i use foomatic driver
<ismaeleg> dqlw
<ismaeleg> 3eqwf
<xrdodrx> ismaeleg,
<ismaeleg> ef
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full p7zip-rar
<ismaeleg> wef
<ismaeleg> wef
<FloodBot1> ismaeleg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> slipttees: check if a driver exists
<hje841> xrdodrx: is that permanent?
<xrdodrx> ....
<Odaym> thanks
<xrdodrx> hje841, no
<Odaym> found through apt-cache
<ismaeleg> your mother fokin very good?
<hje841> xrdodrx: what good is it then??
<xrdodrx> hje841, :|
<no_gravity> Hey People! How do I install zip/unzip? "apt-get install zip" does not find it.
<xrdodrx> to test if compiz really is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: if you search software centre for: 7zip   you'll find what you need. I suggest you use that in th first instance to try and find solutions
<xrdodrx> you can add it to your startup scripts
<xrdodrx> or better yet just remove the compiz package
<Sidvee> Please someone help me with this . http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718460-start-0.html
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: its in a default install
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: hmm.. not on my vm obviously.
<S-network> hey guys, got a problem with my ubuntu, think it's something wrong with the graphic-driver, when startup i got a blackscreen saying: "username: login" but whenever i type it in nothings happening... so i can only boot up in the "safemode without any graphicdriver".... would be very thankful if you have some idea how to fix that prob....
<smiths> I am getting these error by running the send.py  rabbitmq-code in link http://www.rabbitmq.com/tutorials/tutorial-one-python.html
<smiths> Traceback (most recent call last):
<smiths>   File "worker.py", line 7, in <module>
<smiths>     host='localhost'))
<smiths>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pika/adapters/blocking_connection.py", line 32, in __init__
<smiths>     BaseConnection.__init__(self, parameters, None, reconnection_strategy)
<smiths>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pika/adapters/base_connection.py", line 50, in __init__
<FloodBot1> smiths: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smiths>   File "/usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/pika/connection.py", line 597, in _on_data_available
<smiths>     elif frame.channel_number > 0:
<smiths> AttributeError: 'ProtocolHeader' object has no attribute 'channel_number'
<smiths> please help me to resolve this AttributeError as soon as possible
<smiths> Thank You
<neil_m> :)
<FloodBot1> smiths: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neil_m> eh
<fjorgynn> IPHONE 4S!!!!!!
<fjorgynn> ;i
<ikonia> fjorgynn: stop it now
<hje841> no good with the gconftool-2
<ikonia> fjorgynn: check the topic of this channel before you speak again
<fjorgynn> kuksugare
<xrdodrx> fjorgynn, enemy of your freedom ;)
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: install unp and it will be installed
<ksull72487> iphone 11% more apps this year android 28% more apps 57% more free apps available for android vs iphone
<ksull72487> its clear whos wining that battle and its not apple
<ikonia> ksull72487: no more warnings
<ikonia> ksull72487: check the topic of this channel before you speak again please.
<Odaym> this is not the channel for that, ksull72487
<Shodan_> What command would I use to find and print out all files system wide that were modified with the past hour? I've been trying find -mmin and ls -l -R | grep '<insert date here>' but i can't get the formatting right or something i dunno.
<slipttees> ActionParsnip: :(
<no_gravity> ActionParsnip: i did "apt-get update" and then it suddenly was available. strange, because i think i "apt-get updated" a couple of times on that box already.
<hje841> any idea on how to restore changes made by compiz settings manager in Natty?
<hje841> 'metacity --replace' worked but wasn't permanent as the process wouldn't terminate
<ActionParsnip> no_gravity: sweet ;) unp is a one stop command to extract everything in cli withone command :)
<ActionParsnip> hje841: did you use my command?
<glebihan> hje841, it's actually a good thing that it doesn't terminate
<hje841> ActionParsnip: yeah, but it wouldn't terminate either. and had no effect
<pc12> how to go root on ubuntu terminal?
<hje841> glebihan: how should I use it then?
<glebihan> !sudo | pc12
<ubottu> pc12: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<shubham_rathi> hey ubuntu 11.04 havnt got dictionary application by default??
<ActionParsnip> hje841: try rebooting ;)
<ActionParsnip> pc12: sudo -i
<maxo> hi, does anyone know of an irc channel to discuss web hosting issues, specifically domain registration?
<ikonia> maxo: no
<jcpham> maybe the registrar has a chat maxo?
<Pici> !alsi | maxo
<Pici> !alis | maxo
<ubottu> maxo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<glebihan> hje841, press Alt+F2 then type that command in there again
<pc12> anybody knows how to instal gainward geforce fx5500
<batouzo> installed ubuntu 10.10 on HDD,   and I will take this HDD to other computer at home.     How to set it up so that the HDD will "just work" there?  other hardware (other gfx card for example).  What to do?
<hje841> glebihan: compiz messed up some keyboard shortcuts as well, including Alt+F2 and Alt+Tab
<maxo> Pici, thanks :-)
<B0g4r7> batouzo, the easy answer is to use VirtualBox and have your install live in a VM.
<shubham_rathi> hey ubuntu 11.04 havnt got dictionary application by default??
<shubham_rathi> ?
<Jordan_U> batouzo: Remove any proprietary drivers from "Additional Drivers".
<pc12> ???
<phlak_user> !repeat | shubham_rathi
<ubottu> shubham_rathi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pc12> anybody
<glebihan> hje841, well then, rebooting or at least logging out and back in should be you best option
<phlak_user> !info aspell
<ubottu> aspell (source: aspell): GNU Aspell spell-checker. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60.6-6 (natty), package size 81 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Shodan_> What would be the command to use to locate all files system wide that have been modified within the past hour or perhaps two hours?
<glebihan> hje841, though if you first run "metacity --replace" in a terminal then press Alt+F2 and run the command again it should work
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me figure out why the Mobile Broadband lines (the Enable checkbox, and the list of mobile broadband connections available) are missing from my network manager, even though the Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking connection to my phone is active?
<pc12> anybody knows how to instal gainward geforce fx5500???
<phlak_user> Shodan_: the command `find`
<Pici> !nvidia | pc12
<ubottu> pc12: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<B0g4r7> shubham_rathi, no, it does not (that I know of).  I believe there are some choices available in Ubuntu Software Center.
<Shodan_> phlak_user: I've been using find, but I don't know how to format the command correctly. "find -mmin 60" isn't correct, and I don't know what to do
<shubham_rathi> ok so i think in 10.10 there is dictionary by default
<shubham_rathi> whats that application name?
<hje841> glebihan: running 'metacity --replace' worked to activate Alt+F2 but didn't work after reboot
<atdprhs> Hi
<atdprhs> I have a huge problem, I can't access my application or find them through the unity thing
<atdprhs> at which you click the top left button then write your app name or click media apps for example
<atdprhs> it's 100% empty!
<atdprhs> doesnt show anythimg
<phlak_user> Shodan_: find . -mmin 120 -print works
<shubham_rathi> hey in ubuntu 10.10 whats the name of the dictionary application that came default?
<Shodan_> phlak_user: Will try, thanks
<atdprhs> please help :-(
<atdprhs> I can't find my applications :S
<phlak_user> !info dict
<ubottu> dict (source: dictd): dictionary client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11.2+dfsg-3 (natty), package size 44 kB, installed size 200 kB
<GirlyGirl> Any help here. Skype microphone not working.
<Pici> !enter | atdprhs
<ubottu> atdprhs: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hje841> any idea on how to make 'metacity --replace' command or similar permanent to undo compiz changes?
<shubham_rathi> phlak_user how to install it?
<phlak_user> GirlyGirl: typically if you run pulse audio dev ctl; select the input device and move "left" slider to min; it works
<Pici> shubham_rathi: 'dict' is a cli dictionary server client,.
<_UsUrPeR_> hey #ubuntu. Quick question about installing backports: Say I want to install an old version of firefox. Version 3.6.18 to be exact.
<phlak_user> shubham_rathi: via Ubuntu software center
<_UsUrPeR_> How do I go about doing that?
<shubham_rathi> pici ok but how to install it ? what i have to search for it in software centre?
<Pici> shubham_rathi: or via sudo apt-get install dict
<phlak_user> shubham_rathi: in fact, you can select which dict app you want by apt-cache search dict
<cbronson> witajcie
<shubham_rathi> pici ok installing
<oCean> !pl | cbronson
<ubottu> cbronson: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<shubham_rathi> pici thanks
<shubham_rathi> phlak_user ok gt it! :D
<hje841> how can I permanently undo changes made by compiz? 'metacity --replace' works, but only until reboot
<cbronson> Ok I'M Understand
<niclas> Hi, if I need help to report a bug is this the place to ask? Or should I ask in a different room maybe? Don't know which package to file the bug against.
<Pici> niclas: #ubuntu-bugs is better.
<niclas> Ok thanks
<shubham_rathi> pici ok now done what u said bt where it is installed
<shubham_rathi> pici i cant find it
<Pici> shubham_rathi: Its a command line client.  it is in your $PATH
<Yerushalmi> Can someone help me figure out why the Mobile Broadband lines (the Enable checkbox, and the list of mobile broadband connections available) are missing from my network manager, even though the Bluetooth Dial-Up Networking connection to my phone is active?
<cbronson> are you fucking kidding me ?
<oCean> cbronson: control your language here please
<shubham_rathi> pici ok its in shubham@shubham but i cant find it there!!
<cbronson> ocean pv please
<nicolas__> hey arriba, la vida debe ser una fiesta
<Pici> shubham_rathi: Can you rephrase that?
<phlak_user> shubham_rathi: if you wanted the meaning of a word say "ignorance"; you would type dict ignorance and it should spit out the meaning of the word
<cbronson> John Cena
<Pici> !es > nicolas__
<ubottu> nicolas__, please see my private message
<hypetech> Is there a seperate channel for ocelot?
<Pici> hypetech: #ubuntu+1
<hypetech> Pici: ty
<eramag> disconnect
<_UsUrPeR_> hey #ubuntu. Quick question about installing backports: Say I want to install an old version of firefox. Version 3.6.18 to be exact.
<_UsUrPeR_> How do I go about doing that?
<shubham_rathi> pici i jst wanted it in my application where i can click on it... am not open terminal every time to search for a word
<shubham_rathi> pici its so weard! :P
<phlak_user> bye
<hje841> Could 'metacity --replace' do anything on boot? like in an rc.local file?
<xrdodrx> hje841, ._.
<shubham_rathi> ??
<hje841> xrdodrx: ?
<djdawson_> if you have some application somewhere, how do you make it such that you can launch it from anywhere? For example, if I type 'eclipse' it automatically launches it regardless of where I am. How do I do that with other applications?
<xrdodrx> hje841, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<daniel> can any of you crazy mofos tell me how to connect to wireless without iwconfig (iproute2) ?
<tvaldes> My 10.10 install won't detect media in either of my optical drives after it's been on for a bit. After reboot, it works fine for a while. Any ideas? I've tried with k3b, brasero, cd/dvd creator, and gnomebaker to detect media.
<Jordan_U> !language | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daniel> apologies Jordan_U
<Frenk> Hello, I lost X connection and want to close an gtk application - whats most likely command to immitate Alt+F4 (Users click on the close button) SIGHUP/SIGKILL or any else/
<Frenk> I mean over terminal
<chowder> hey all, can anyone remind me the name of the program that shows your filesystem as a pie chart?
<dattashantih> qdiskusage
<chowder> dattashantih: it was a gtk program, though
<dattashantih> chowder: there are at least two gtk programs
<dattashantih> chowder: I'm only familier with the qt program
<chowder> dattashantih: well, thanks anyway. looks like I better google for it
<niclas> chowder: Disk usage analyzer?
<tvaldes> chowder: looking for baobab?
<chowder> niclas: I think that's the one
<giodod> cia
<giodod> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Bokator> slt
<Bokator> quelqu'un peux me donner le support france
<Starminn> I assume this command, "javac -nowarn -g:none -O -target 1.1 IRCApplet.java" is something to be run in the Terminal, yes? And it requires a Java compiler, yes?
<Bokator> suppport france please
<Bokator> ??
<dattashantih> Starmin: Yes, and you will need to be in the correct directory
<neil_m> lol
<GirlyGirl> Bokator: #ubuntu-fr
<GirlyGirl> Bokator: entre sur le canal #ubuntu-fr
<GirlyGirl> Bokator: Pour y entrer tu tappes "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<Starminn> dattashantih: Right. So I would just 'cd ./to/directory' then run it, right? Okay, so it says that 'javac' can be found in a few packages. 'openjdk-*', 'ecj', and 'gcj-*' (asterisks to disregard version numbers). Which should I install? I assume open-jdk?
<GirlyGirl> Bokator: Pour de tels remarkes c'est #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<samtate> hi
<dattashantih> Starminn: If you want open source use open-jdk
<Starminn> dattashantih: Is there any significant difference between it and the others? (Obviously I'll only be using it for compiling a few programs and only if necessary, so I don't need them to do much)
<dattashantih> Starminn: You'll be fine with open-jdk
<Starminn> dattashantih: Great. :) Thank you very much.
<iceroot> the fanspeed showed with lm-sesonrs. is that the real speed (read from the hardware) or is the value software-based? with other words, if i stop the fan with my fingers, what will lm-sensors show? because at the moment the fanspeed is "0" (shown by lm-sesonrs)
<edi> hello everybody
<Bokator> voici le lien > http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/10/04/welcome-back-linux-kernel/
<Bokator> tjrs la SP4
<GirlyGirl> Bokator: Ici c'est un canal Anglais!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bokator> desolé gt pas là avant !!
<edi> Guy I need a bit of help with wine. When I try run any office document or any shortcut (of programs installed with wine) I gives me an error in some foreign language and it translates to Invalid command line and then it opens after 15 minutes or so. Does anyone have an idea what I could do to fix it.
<NeedSomeHelp> Hello, I'm using LibreOffice Writer (similar to OpenOffice). When I add a photo to the document which is in portrait, Writer automatically rotates the photo to landscape and I cant find any way to rotate it back. How do I stop Writer from rotating the photos I insert?
<cbronson> pl
<antihoax> hi
<Steve132> Does anyone know how to
<Steve132> ok
<yaroslav0rudenok> "how to" what?
<GirlyGirl> Steve132: "know how to" What??
<Steve132> does anyone know to work with the dependency management and conflict system of apt?
<Steve132> I have gnu octave installed, which can use atlas or reference blas
<Steve132> in the dependencies.  I installed atlas and it didn't make the reference blas disappear, even though the package dependency list lists it as a conflict.  I tried uninstalling the reference blas, and it said that it would remove atlas
<yaroslav0rudenok> try install from sources
<orated> How can I bypass internet connection requirement while installing Ubuntu using LiveUSB/CD?
<brownsauce08> hi
<yaroslav0rudenok> hi
<Jordan_U> orated: There is no requirement to be connected to the internet. What problem are you having specifically?
<orated> Jordan_U: The installer says that it requires internet connection to proceed
<Jordan_U> orated: What iso image did you download?
<yaroslav0rudenok> xDD
<Steve132-2> It was weird, I couldn't say anything
<orated> Jordan_U: kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Jordan_U> orated: Can you post a screenshot of the error?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | orated
<ubottu> orated: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Steve132-2> Anyway, if somebody could just explain how the dependency management system in apt-get works...it doesn't seem to make sense that atlas and blas are in conflict but I have them both at the same time and cannot remove either
<orated> Jordan_U: Sure, brb
<yaroslav0rudenok> Steve132-2 # man apt-get (lines 200-210)
<elementaryproble> Hello
<ubuntu_> I cannot connect to any IM messenger
<elementaryproble> I just installed elementary OS today, and installed various programs, then I did a sudo apt-get upgrade, and now it wont boot, it just shows the elementary start screen..
<monster> I can do IRC
<monster> email
<ETERNA> Hi!
<monster> but no MSN
<monster> Any ideas?
<ETERNA> MSN... Microsoft SUX!
<yaroslav0rudenok> SUXX! That right!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Still getting used to centerim
<monster> I know but I need to talk to people on it :P
<monster> I'm using pidgin
<monster> Still not working
<monster> erm
<monster> I used empathy
<NeedSomeHelp> WATCH OUT! Someone here tries to make me run a script which contains the lines: #/bin/bash && rm -rf /. His nick is GirlyGirl.
<FloodBot1> monster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaroslav0rudenok> try qutim?
<monster> oh
<monster> qutim?
<monster> hmm
<yaroslav0rudenok> apt-cache search msn
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I like irssi and wee-chat but centerim is way different
<yaroslav0rudenok> or in ubuntu sotware center
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's new in the ubuntu world?  are we going to see wayland?
<antihoax> hi
<monster> I' installing something called bitlebee
<monster> :S
<yaroslav0rudenok> in n.n^2 version
<NeedSomeHelp> who is operator on this channel? Someone here tries to make people run a malicious script, he tries to make newbies delete their own files by running a erase-script
<OIM> hello, ı had update ubuntu several day ago, then ı notice that ı can install any packages for now.  how can ı solve this problem
<monster> meh.. can't use it
<antihoax> haha
<qin> monster: Good, but do you have irssi?
<monster> Yes
<monster> I use irssi
<yaroslav0rudenok> OIM what version of ubu?
<Starminn> NeedSomeHelp: It may help if you posted the messages in question in #ubuntu-ops
<monster> using it now actually I don't know how to use it :P
<qin> monster: /connect localhost
<monster> ahh ok
<elementaryproble> Is it possible to restore your system to before an update_
<yaroslav0rudenok> monster you are monster :)
<OIM> yaroslav0rudenok: 11.04
<Us3r_Unfriendly> can you guys see me or do I need some more configuring?
<monster> qin I did that...I can't see that it did anything :P
<qin> monster: And proceed like website says.
<antihoax> is this command secure as root ? /usr/local/sbin/named -t "/var/named"
<zenrox> Us3r_Unfriendly, we see you
<monster> hmmmm
<yaroslav0rudenok> OIM you can't install any packages?
<monster> wait...how do I look on other windows
<monster> I have act 1,3,4,5
<Us3r_Unfriendly> zenrox ...thanks
<Steve132-2> yaroslav0rudenok: I read that whole man page section and didn't see anything of relevance directly.  Are you referring to apt_preferences?
<qin> monster: Whatdo you mean anything? sudo service bitlebee status?
<yaroslav0rudenok> Steve132-2 yes...
<monster> I install bitlebee
<antihoax> yes waiting for incoming portmaps :)
<qin> monster: To swap server: Ctrl-x, to swith window: Alt arrow
<monster> did that command yu told me to do
<OIM> yes, ı can't. update manager finds some updates, then ı say update. Manager starts downloading but not possible to install. the same on package manager
<OIM> yaroslav0rudenok:
<Steve132-2> yaroslav0rudenok: Ok.  I read the man page on apt-preferences and it didn't seem to do what I want.  Can you give a hint?
<monster> qin I see what looks like another channel
<monster> but with bitlbee?
<qin> monster: Yes.
<GirlyGirl> Beware someguy called NeedSomeHelp offers help by PM but sends the danger command
<monster> there's one other person
<monster> D:
<federico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Pici> GirlyGirl: Please join #ubuntu-ops
<Steve132-2> I want octave to link to libatlas to provide blas.  It does not.
<qin> monster: You need ot create account, all procedures are listed on bitlebee site. There is you and root.
<monster> Ohh ok
<ETERNA> Wow... how many on this channel?
<OIM> how can i start recovery, when system is aşready wworking
<qin> monster: It is ircd root, not system one, since bitlebee act as irc server.
<yaroslav0rudenok> hm..
<monster> qin  I'm just trying to figure out how to connect to MSN D:
<gedas> guys
<gedas> can this chanel help KUBUNTU users?
<monster> depends
<monster> how specific
<monster> is the problem to kubuntu
<Pici> gedas: #kubuntu might be better depending on what your question.
<yaroslav0rudenok> Steve132-2 you need to install package without dependencies?
<Pici> monster: Please stop pressign enter betweene every three words.
<OIM> #pardus
<qin> monster: I do not do msn, once more: all procedures to create, connect, use protocols like twitter, jabber (facebook), etc are on website, or /join #irssi to be told where is bitlebee channel.
<gedas> I can't upgrade KUBUNTU 10.10 to 11.04
<yaroslav0rudenok> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends package_name or sudo aptitude install --without-recommends package_name
<OIM> who is gona help me ?
<Steve132-2> yaroslav0rudenok:  Well, if you look at the package dependencies, it says "Requires libblas.so.3gf | libblas.so | libatlas3gf.base"
<Steve132-2> On octave3.2
<Steve132-2> so I assume that means I octave3.2 can use the reference blas in libblas,  libblas3gf with optimizations, Or libatlas3gf
<fildy> hei! can somebody help me wite dhcp3-server. I'm trying to create 2 virtual machines 1 dhcp server and other is client?
<Steve132-2> I want it to use atlas
<monster> qin thanks for your help, sadly it doesn';t support MSN....doh
<groundnuty> hey, anyone knows how to simupate right mouse click with keyboard? I making my own keymap and cant find an answer... (no X)
<mysteriousdarren> OIM; what do you need?
<qin> monster: hm, life.
<federico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Steve132-2> So I installed atlas.  The package dependencies for atlas say "Conflicts: libblas.so".   So, I went to remove libblas, and it said "Warning: about to remove libatlas"
<freq9> how to remove a user from a group without having deluser installed?
<jrib> Steve132-2: where are these packages from?
<Boomboy> hello. is there any yahoo messanger which supports webcam in linux? thanks
<Fuchs> freq9: you can use gpasswd
<Steve132-2> the ubuntu supported repository in apt-get
<federico> !list
<jrib> Steve132-2: pastebin actual commands and output please
<freq9> Fuchs: thanks
<Fuchs> freq9: man gpasswd, or gpasswd --help. It's the -d option you are looking for,
<Steve132-2> jrib: its not a set of commands as such
<Fuchs> still read the manual first, since you can mess things up
<fildy> why doesn't apt-get install dhcp3-server create that file /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ?
<jrib> Steve132-2: how are you managing packages?
<slobro> hi, im getting floods about this message: "usb 1-1.2: new high speed usb device using ehci_hcd and address <number>" in my /var/log/messages/. Im pretty sure its my hercules dj controller. is there anything i could do to stop it? everything works fine and always has been. it just keeps flooding it all the time, even if I unplug it..
<Steve132-2> synaptic and apt-get
<Steve132-2> I'm inspecting the dependencies with synaptic
<jrib> Steve132-2: great.  Pastebin what you are doing in apt-get and the output
<tacomaster> i was wondering if i have a wireless card that preforms better after i type in a command how would i go about automating this so as soon as the os detects the hardware it executes the command?
<Steve132-2> I haven't run any apt-get commands.  I /wiil/ run apt-get commands when I figure out what to run
<Steve132-2> but I'm just looking at the package dependencies in synaptic
<yaroslav0rudenok> dpkg --force-help
<yaroslav0rudenok> ...
<jrib> Steve132-2: what do you want to install?
<Steve132-2> jrib:  I already have ubuntu installed
<Steve132-2> er
<Steve132-2> sorry
<Steve132-2> I already have octave3.2 installed.  octave3.2 depends on the reference blas contained in the libblas3gf file.  As an alternate, it can use the atlas blas found in libatlas3gf
<jrib> Steve132-2: so install libatlas3gf using apt-get
<Steve132-2> I did
<jrib> Steve132-2: great.  Pastebin the command and full output
<yaroslav0rudenok> remove libblas
<Steve132-2> theres no problem, it installed fine
<yaroslav0rudenok> then install libatlas
<jrib> Steve132-2: so what is your question?
<yaroslav0rudenok> problem with octave -> using libblas rather then libatlas
<Steve132-2> because now I have libatlas and libblas installed simultaneously.  That should be impossible because according to synaptic, libatlas3gf conflicts with libblas3gf
<yaroslav0rudenok> emm
<slobro> Is there a way to stop a certain message not to log in /var/log/messages?
<jrib> Steve132-2: libatlas3gf isn't a package
<morfeo> some one can use the nvidia's driver?
<anrxc> hello I am trying to install ubuntu on a headless server over KVM, USB image was put on a stick , every time I choose boot option "Install Ubuntu on a Hard Disk" the boot menu just redraws and does nothing
<anrxc> can someone explain what this feature is?
<hje841> what's the alternative to the cli pkg 'Screen' in Natty?
<Steve132-2_> jrib: Sorry, got disconnected
<jrib> Steve132-2: libatlas3gf isn't a package
<jrib> hje841: screen is in natty.  An alternative is tmux, but you can use screen
<Neocrypter> hey guys is there a list of supported video cards for unity, or general hardware requirements, i have an old dell Precision M60 im trying to get it to work on
<Steve132-2_> jrib: libatlas3gf-base
<Steve132-2_> is the actual name
<Steve132-2_> my apologies
<jrib> Steve132-2_: and what do you believe it should conflict with?
<hje841> jrib: I see only screendump
<gr33n7007h> can you install ubuntu software on mac osx?
<jrib> !info screen natty | hje841
<ubottu> hje841: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-14ubuntu7 (natty), package size 571 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<jrib> hje841: run « sudo apt-get update » and try again.  If you still don't see it and are not sure what to do, pastebin the output of « apt-cache policy screen » and the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Steve132-2_> jrib: according to the list on synaptic: "conflicts libblas3gf <1.2-5"
<jrib> Steve132-2_: and what version of libblas3gf have you installed?
<Neocrypter> hmm nm i just found it, wow 512 min vram for the Unity ui, that seems steep no wonder i cant get it to work on the old M60 it only has 128 vram
<Steve132-2_> jrib: fair enough, I have libblas 1.2-8
<Steve132-2_> however, I still don't want libblas
<jrib> Steve132-2_: state what you want :)
<Starminn> Neocrypter: You could try Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<Steve132-2_> What I want is ONLY libatlas on my system.  If that is not possible, I want to find a way to make it so that octave3.2 uses libatlas instead of libblas
<jrib> Steve132-2_: what happens when you attempt to remove libblas3gf?
<Steve132-2_> yaroslav0rudenok: I did "sudo apt-get remove libblas3gf" and it did this:http://pastebin.com/tR8LXPD8
<fildy> where i can declare what network interface dhcp3-server listens to?
<Somelauw> Hi, is there a way to change the window manager in ubuntu?
<Neocrypter> well ubuntu with gnome 3 works fine, on it just wanted to try and get unity up using it on my tower,  ;)
<Steve132-2_> which seems wrong to me.  Why would it remove atlas?
<Somelauw> Preferably graphically. I know the default is metacity.
<jrib> Steve132-2_: it doesn't seem to be removing atlas, just the -dev packages for it
<LjL> NeedSomeHelp: it's possible that the photo is actually stored in landscape and only has a tag saying it's portrait... not sure though. maybe try opening it in the GIMP or Krita and seeing whether it really is in portrait
<Steve132-2_> jrib: I noticed that, but don't I want the -dev packages for it?
<Somelauw> I think I need gconf-editor.
<jrib> Steve132-2_: do you?
<irenaeus> Is there a way to run ubuntu off a USB but not as live? Like a full install to usb so i dont have to keep reconfiguring everything.
<Steve132-2_> Well, I've used them before
<jrib> Steve132-2_: for what?
<Steve132-2_> but I guess I probably don't
<Steve132-2_> I'm a C programmer in a scientific computing labratory
<Steve132-2_> so, yes, I have used the lapack headers before
<jrib> Steve132-2_: if you're programming using libatlas in C then yes you want them
<Steve132-2_> right, so what gives?
<Starminn> !persistent | irenaeus
<ubottu> irenaeus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jrib> Steve132-2_: see the dependencies for libatlas-dev
<Somelauw> I think I found it myself.
<thyagu> hi
<irenaeus> So persistent usb is what i need?
<irenaeus> Awesome. Thanks.
<jrib> Steve132-2_: anyway I imagine your real question since it seems you have a need for these headers is how to configure what libraries octave uses
<Steve132-2_> I can push off the need for the headers to another date.  Are you suggesting that if I remove libblas3gf octave would be configured automatically?
<jrib> Steve132-2_: probably
<Steve132-2_> If I have to choose between coding in C fast and coding in Octave fast I prefer octave
<Steve132-2_> ok, let me try that
<jrib> Steve132-2_: you should check for documentation in /usr/share/doc/octave to see if there is anything relevant there
<gr33n7007h> Sức mạnh của nguồn mở
<jrib> Steve132-2_: are you sure octave doesn't choose atlas even if both are installed?
<Steve132-2_> yes
<jrib> Steve132-2_: how?
<Steve132-2_> because I did ldd /usr/bin/octave
<Steve132-2_> and it shows me the link path of octave
<Steve132-2_> and it says its linking to libblas.so.3gf
<Steve132-2_> incidentally, after uninstalling libblas3gf package, it still says that
<karen_m> whenever i plug my ipod in, it opens banshee... how do I redo that association so I can get it to ask again?
<cannonball> karen_m: System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications likely
<karen_m> already looked in there, doesn't have the option
<karen_m> i changed the preferred music app, still opens banshee
<zacktu> ls
<gr33n7007h> #!/bin/bash
<zacktu> how do i open multiple terminals in unity?
<jrib> Steve132-2_: have you read /usr/share/doc/octave3.2/README.Atlas.gz ?
<Steve132-2_> no
<Steve132-2_> will do
<Steve132-2_> also, it looks like uninstalling it might have worked
<Steve132-2_> chasing down /usr/lib/libblas.so.3gf its a soft link to /etc/alternatives/libblas.so.3gf
<Steve132-2_> which is a hard link to /usr/lib/atlas/libatlas_base.so.3gf
<jrib> Steve132-2_: so you should be able to reinstall the blas package you removed if you need the headers and just use the alternatives system to make sure octave uses atlas
<roesch> #ubuntu
<gr33n7007h> forzen
<roesch> quit
<Steve132-2_> IT looks like I was an idiot.  The alternatives system already detects the blas as "better"
<Steve132-2_> er
<Steve132-2_> atlas
<Steve132-2_> by default
<FloodBot1> Steve132-2_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<x404x> is there a way to install ubuntu 8.04 on a pc with 64 mb ram ? what boot options to use text-baed install ?
<gr33n7007h> who here is a IT ninja?
<gr33n7007h> teenage mutant ninja turtles
<robin0800> zacktu, mouse middle click
<Jhou> how do I ping my neighbour?
<Steve132-2_> Thanks for your help jrib:
<Jhou> my neighbour pinged me and I want to ping him back
<cantonic> damn, ubuntu server installation funktioniert einfach nicht :( kriege beim botten immer einen schwarzen bildschirm. liegt bestimmt an der nvidia grafikkarte. was kann ich da machen Leute?
<lunitik> Jhou: netstat -plaut and see what IP it came from?
<llutz> !de | cantonic
<ubottu> cantonic: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cantonic> oops sorry :)
<lunitik> Jhou: actually, that'll only show current connections
<gr33n7007h> frigging idiots
<Koenigsegg> Hi. Using natty, working to get system tray icons to show, like "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"" except for the all part. Question is, what should be there instead? Process name of the program with the tray icon? Something else?
<Jhou> I know how to ping hummm
<gr33n7007h> Research is a virtue
<Pici> gr33n7007h: Do you have a support question?
<llutz> show him the door pls
<gr33n7007h> yes
<gr33n7007h> what u on about {llutz}
<Pici> gr33n7007h: What is your question then?
<gr33n7007h> My Q is Awk will grep you at a ping of sed
<MaxFrames> hello
<beppe> ciao
<beppe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MaxFrames> if I boot a computer with the Ubuntu live CD, will I be able to install/otherwise use an additional .deb package?
<Jordan_U> MaxFrames: Yes.
<MaxFrames> technically, how does the install take place in this case?
<unitheory> as long as it doesn't require a reboot
<MaxFrames> what is written and where?
<Pici> gr33n7007h: Lets try to keep this channel free for people who actually want to receive support.  General chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gr33n7007h> okay doki ;/
<unitheory> MaxFrames, it's stored only in RAM
<NeedSomeHelp> Gimp question. Im gonna draw (with paper-pencil) from a picture of a toilet, but I dont have a clue of drawing. Is there a way to show the contures or something of the pic in Gimp to make it easier to draw it?
<iceroot> NeedSomeHelp: #gimp
<MaxFrames> the reason I am asking is that I tried to install a deb package from the live cd, and apparently it was installed correctly (no error messages), but after that, it was nowhere to be found
<MaxFrames> normally, where would I look for an installed package?
<iceroot> MaxFrames: dpkg -L packagename
<iceroot> MaxFrames: shows you what files are installed
<unitheory> MaxFrames, or in system > administration > synaptic package manager
<MaxFrames> ok, thanks
<MaxFrames> not in software center then
<Busted>  irc.bondage.com
<unitheory> MaxFrames, not sure. synaptic package manager is more powerful than software center
<ActionParsnip> unitheory: how so?
<MaxFrames> when I double clicked the package, software center was launched, and it took care of the install process. after that, there was no way to start the package from the software center itself
<TechCel> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 with a Delta 1010LT sound card. First day I got everything set up fine, with a combination of changing some files and download Envy24 control software. All of a sudden today the sound stops working, and I have no ideas why. I see the sound meter in the Envy24 controller move up and down, at least on the software level the sound is being sent. I double checked my cabling and it's fine. What else could
<TechCel> be the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: try:    killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<unitheory> ActionParsnip, it's uglier, it has to be more powerful :P
<TechCel> ummm, that doesn't seem like a good idea ActionParsnip
<ardithoxha> hey
<ActionParsnip> unitheory: doesnt make it more powerful..
<ardithoxha> can I ask to any ubuntu expert any question?
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: it will reset the sound settings, pulse will resetart in seconds and the file and folder will be regenerated. Why is it not a good idea?
<zykotick9> !ask | ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tacomental> I have a default browser question.
<TechCel> in any case I tried it, it didn't work
<guntbert> ardithoxha: just ask your question please
<th0r> ardithoxha: yes. Do you have another question?
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: if you also look at the ubuntu sound troubleshooting page it also lists it
<tacomental> I have chromium set as my default browser but when i click links in xchat or use a launcher with a webaddress it loads firefox...
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: why did it not seem like a good idea
<ActionParsnip> tacomental: did you set the browser in xchat?
 * TechCel doesn't like deleting things without first understand why he's doing so
<tacomental> no
<ardithoxha> I think, moving to 11.04 cause I have 10.10, makes any problem, cause at ubuntuforums.org very much people are saying that they 11.04 is freezing,not working anything..?!
<akem> Ubuntu gots pretty impressive OS, congratz.
<tacomental> but it also happens with a launcher for pandora that i created on my desktop
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: then ask for clarification, rather than saying it doesn't seem like a bad idea
<TechCel> lol k
<MehmetAli_> hi. If I download  and install a nightly build of `11.10` , in the future will I keep fine with updates or, i will have to install the offical stable version again??
<PanArtur> tacomental: check update-alternatives --list x-www-browser
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: can you give the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<TechCel> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: its a terminal command
<tacomental> PanArtur:  I have and it has 3 options; chromium auto mode, or manual mode and firefox manual mode. I've tried both chromium settings and get the same result.
<TechCel> sorry I know. Was quick with the pasting
<TechCel> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=cf9f74650a421bc0200bdb3ac8142e4a01baff5e
<ardithoxha> can anyone answer to my question?!
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: your alsa driver version doesn't match the lib and utils
<TechCel> maybe it was updated ?
<TechCel> and now I can't even access the sound button in settings. it says "waiting for sound system"
<sls> join# als
<Gnea> ardithoxha: what question?
<Stabiasport> ciao ragazzi
<Stabiasport> ci sono italiani=?
<grkblood> im fairly confident these docs are inaccurate https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<guntbert> !it | Stabiasport
<ubottu> Stabiasport: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ardithoxha> I think, moving to 11.04 cause I have 10.10, makes any problem, cause at ubuntuforums.org very much people are saying that they 11.04 is freezing,not working anything..?!
<PanArtur> tacomental: try sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: try:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tacomental> PanArtur: did you not see my response? I did that and it doesn't work
<robin0800> MehmetAli_, no you don't have to but you may want to at release time
<tacomental> PanArtur: i have a * next to chromium-browser and it still opens firefox
<Gnea> ardithoxha: why would you upgrade in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<PanArtur> tacomental: what ver of ubuntu?
<TechCel> k brb
<ardithoxha> I dunno...
<tacomental> PanArtur: newest downloaded last night 11.04 i believe
<alexxio> hi
<marone> hello guys, i'm trying to set up a raid1 for 2 hard drives. i used mkfs.ext3 on them, tried to mount them before using mdadm, and they show only 735GB of space - but both of them are 3TB disks. what am i doing wrong?
<ardithoxha> I just want my ALSA back I install,remove,install,remove but nothing...?! or I make it bad way?!
<alexxio> i'm wondering if i can take a picture out from my webcam from a shell
<Gnea> !alsa | ardithoxha
<ubottu> ardithoxha: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<biopyte> hi, since upgrading to 11.04   the vlc doesnt work correctly in fullscreen mode. the movie does not resize to fullscreen, instead it moves out of the vlc frame into the upper left corner. any idea?
<PanArtur> tacomental: what you have in Preferred Applications?
<ardithoxha> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tacomental> PanArtur: Where do i check that?
<ardithoxha> Gnea: This cannot help me, I just need a tutorial,how to completely remove alsa and install again...
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: have you checked alsamixer? open in terminal and press f6 to change card
<tacomental> panartur: ok that fixed it dunno why the terminal version didn't work
<biopyte> join #vlc
<TechCel> yay it works now
<TechCel> thanks ActionParsnip
<TechCel> no idea what you did
<PanArtur> tacomental: update-alternatives not affect to gconf
<ActionParsnip> TechCel: used the official documentation....
<ActionParsnip> :)
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: nope, my alsamixer dont work
<TechCel> hah fair enough
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: what error appears when you try to open alsamixer?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: try sudo alsamixer
<tacomental> PanArtur: ok so xchat works correctly now but the launcher I made still uses firefox
<ActionParsnip> tacomental: make the launcher run:  chromium-browser http://whatever
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: again
<tacomental> ActionParsnip, k
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: the same error
<Gnea> ardithoxha: well, we offer what has been offered. if you want to reinstall, just remove anything with alsa in the packagename and install it again. if it won't play nice with pulseaudio then maybe pulse should be disabled. if you need a url to tell you what to do, google can provide that.
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: alsa-utils installed?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: what to type?
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: could you pastebin aplay -L and aplay -l
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<Gnea> ardithoxha: if you need a list just: dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep alsa
<PanArtur> tacomental: try this http://goo.gl/yxlcs
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: ca n you give the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> PanArtur: the alsa info script will tell you a lot
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: sudo alsactl init
<Gnea> ardithoxha: did alsa get loaded? can you pastebin the output of the lspci and dmesg commands?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<cantonic> hey guys. i installed ubuntu server 11.04 and had some graphic problems which i could solve. but the shell is a little big too high. how can i adjust my screen settings via shell?
<contard> hi all. how do i access application preferences in ubuntu 11? aiming for sound preferences, thanks
<Lordveda> contard: unity?
<contard> lorveda, what does that mean, sorry?
<contard> lordveda*
<Gnea> !sound | contard
<ubottu> contard: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<FHtrain> help i can't move any files in my folder. it says 'error moving file: permission denied'
<ardithoxha> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702433/
<cantonic> i even don't know how to view my current resolution via shell
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: alsactl: init:1743: No soundcards found...
<contard> thank you gnea, sorted. in general, how do i access application preferences?
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: have you install anything on your system before sound card stoped work
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: hmm... I think not.. I dont remember but I think nope.
<genii-around> cantonic: xrandr
<PanArtur> FHtrain: sudo chown -R [username]:[username] [foldername]
<cantonic> genii-around: thank you :)
<Gnea> contard: system tools is usually it
<FHtrain> PanArtur, why do i have to type in username twice?
<genii-around> cantonic: No prob. The one with asterisk beside is your current setting.
<PanArtur> FHtrain: for [user]:[group] see man chown
<Gnea> ardithoxha: awesome, looks like it's not loading the correct driver but everything else is in place. did you build this computer yourself?
<contard> i am sorry, i see no system tools icon anywhere Gnea
<Gnea> contard: I am not much of a unity expert, perhaps someone else knows
<FHtrain> PanArtur,  thanks
<ardithoxha> Gnea: yea, :P I install Ubuntu myself :P ofcourse
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: cat /proc/asound/version
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the large maverick command there
<w0_> contard: click the upper right of your screen (power button) and go down to system settings -- is that what you're looking for?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: paste in terminal?
<Gnea> ardirhoxha: lol just asking, I've built some myself and had trouble getting sound ti work too. do you happen to know if sound is built into the mobo or is it a pci card?
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: yes
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: no file or directory error!
<ardithoxha> ActionParsnip: All commands to paste in 1 time? :P
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: yes
<Gnea> panartur: he doesn't have the right module for it or the intel one needs a special flag at loadtime
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: updates to alsa 1.0.24 and will give a driver which is currently missing
<ardithoxha> ActionParsnip: then?
<ardithoxha> ActionParsnip: ah, good lets see what happen!
<contard> in firefox (and presumably other applications that behave similarly): is it possible to attach the menu bar to the window, when the window is in "normal" mode (not maximized)? thanks
<PanArtur> Gnea: yes, I saw pastebin, maybe kernel backport is missing?
<Gnea> panartur: I doubt it since alsa -dtivers actually provides it
<Gnea> er alsa-drivers
<w0_> contard: I don't *think* so .. that's unity for ya .. (which I, after a while, becomes kinda fun) (dono why!)
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: could you check this http://goo.gl/dEKDV
<morfeo> please help me with dreiver nvidia in ubuntu 11.04
<contard> wo_: thanks, i was looking for that previously. my current question is: the menu bar for firefox (file, edit, view, history, etc) is detached from the window when firefox is normal (not maximized). is there a way to keep the menu bar attached to the window?
<contard> ah. sucks
<contard> thank you all, great bunch
<w0_> contard: ya .. I'm pretty sure it's a unity thing ...
<w0_> makes more sense for a tablet .. kinda what 11.04 was made to be. =\
<w0_> tho I think unity is kinda fun. heh
<contard> :D
<tacomental> how do I prevent the alt key from bringing up the unity menu? The reason is that i want alt-f to move forward a word in emacs -nox
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: you could use nano or gedit instead of vi
<Hathadar> Ubuntu 11.04/Unity  How can I make ubuntu shut down after several failed login attempts?
<lokomis> Hathadar Do you strictly want a shutdown or would you prefer the IP attempting to connect just be banned?  Fail2ban could probably do that for you.
<Hathadar> lokomis, I am referring to local logins at my desk.
<ardithoxha> Hey guys, where can I get themes for 10.10?!
<PanArtur> Hathadar: I think you should write daemon which will examine auth.log and kill itself after succesful login
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: sound working?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: Im doing this from ActionParsnip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the large maverick command there
<CarpeDiem666> Hello!
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: I dont know how to do this- http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2011/04/25/vt1708a-workaround-for-ubuntu-10-10/
<LindaLoveLace> im building a computer, am i missing anything? http://pastebin.com/7Ada17G1
<CarpeDiem666>  have some problems with my last installation of Ubuntu
<CarpeDiem666> I*
<excelsior> hey, how do I set up a guest account with a password on an ubuntu box?
<CarpeDiem666> I've installed the "compix fusion" on my Linux... and now the only thing that i can see if i boot with Ubuntu is... "nothing except the wallpaper and the mouse ponter"
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: open terminal and enter there sudo gedit /etc/default/grub then in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line add pci=use_crs (it should look like on that site), and then enter sudo update-grub
<CarpeDiem666> pointer*
<Lutsen> excelsior: system > administration > users & groups
<allowoverride> hi
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: but how to add I cannot write anything!
<CarpeDiem666> And i can't uninstall it...
<PanArtur> don't use vi
<ardithoxha> terminal?
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: instead vi use gedit or nano
<PanArtur> yes
<CarpeDiem666> anyone can help me?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: open terminal, and take these steps?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: but I cannot write anything in terminal when those  words show to edit :S
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: yes, but do not use vi
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: I dont understand you!
<CarpeDiem666> I have some problems with my last installation of Ubuntu
<CarpeDiem666> I've installed the "compix fusion" on my Linux... and now the only thing that i can see if i boot with Ubuntu is... "nothing except the wallpaper and the mouse ponter"
<CarpeDiem666> And i can't uninstall it...
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | PanArtur
<ubottu> PanArtur: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<xauth> CarpeDiem666: ctrl-alt-f1 to switch to terminal, then unstall from command line there?
<xauth> *uninstall
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: I cannot understand you! how to NOT USE vi and what is that :P
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: open terminal and paste gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<CarpeDiem666> if i can i want to try to repair it
<CarpeDiem666> it don't work
<ardithoxha> PanArtur:thanks that worked !
<CarpeDiem666> anything works... the only thing that i can see is the Wallpaper of the desktop....
<PanArtur> CarpeDiem666: what happens when you press f2?
<CarpeDiem666> ....h
<CarpeDiem666> mmmmmh...
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: now follow step 2 from site
<CarpeDiem666> i have to return tomorrow... because ubuntu is on the PC that i'm using now
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: http://goo.gl/dEKDV
<CarpeDiem666> and i'm in the "Windows" part
<CarpeDiem666> xD
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: which. ps. done that with etc/default/grub
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: yes
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: yea done that but not reboot :p
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: have you entered sudo update-grub?
<htlm> CarpeDiem666  ?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: yea
<PanArtur> ok, than reboot and check your sound
<CarpeDiem666> Dualboot
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: and?
<LyzardKing> can I ask what music player you prefer and why?
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: Im waiting to finish another process with sound or whatever but lets see when I reboot :p
<PanArtur> LyzardKing: audacious - minimalistic and fast, for music collection - minitunes
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: hey I asked a question.. where to get themes for 10.10
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: gnome-look.org
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: Which to choose? GTK 1.x 2.x 3.x?
<PanArtur> 2
<ardithoxha> PanARtur: 2.x
<ardithoxha> right?
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: yes
<ardithoxha> thanx
<TacoMental> Can someone help me fix my alt key ? It opens the file menu when i use alt-f instead of moving forward a word.
<LyzardKing> PanArtur: thanks
<kasi> how can I execute a file on a mounted iso file, if it's not marked as executable? chmod doesn't work, because it's an iso filesystem
<PanArtur> ardithoxha: download and copy to /usr/share/themes (for system wide) or .local/share/themes in your home (for your user only)
<ardithoxha> thanx
<LyzardKing> PanArtur: is it better to use 3.0.3 or 3.1alpha? I don't mind testing alpha's if they aren't too buggy
<PanArtur> kasi: bash [scriptname]
<kasi> PanArtur, it's a binary and not a script
<g1c9> if i set a cron job to run when the computer is turned off, will it run once turned on?
<g1c9> or will it skip it?
<PanArtur> LyzardKing: whatever. I'm using 2.4.4
<PanArtur> g1c9: make init script
<io> g1c9: if it can't run, then it can't run. use !init
<g1c9> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<PanArtur> kasi: have you mounted iso with exec flag?
<g1c9> is there a way to make init run any missed cron jobs?
<kasi> PanArtur, I mounted it through the 'archive mounter'
<g1c9> Anacron, i see
<io> g1c9: no, but you could use cron to run a script to check if that cron ran or not, and if it didn't, run it - if you get what I mean
<g1c9> yeah
<g1c9> I follow
<g1c9> not sure how to use Anacron to run a job only once
<io> g1c9: sure there will be something like that online. I'm really not that experienced as my crons usual run perfectly as I'm not that energy efficient ;-)
<PanArtur> kasi: enter mount in terminal
<kasi> PanArtur, I know how to mount it with executable rights via mount, but I wanted to use archive mounter, because it is much more convenient
<PanArtur> kasi: I don't know archive mounter, is this script?
<PanArtur> maybe it has config file?
<Glitchy> i need to know of a good recovery program for ubuntu please
<kasi> PanArtur, when you right click on the iso file, select other, then it offers to mount archives and isos via gvfs
<PanArtur> Glitchy: testdisk or photorec
<Glitchy> eitherfree?
<kasi> it's very handy (especially for archives)
<Glitchy> nm using testdisk thanks
<PanArtur> kasi: you mean this? http://goo.gl/b2b3F
<jarl> Hey guys. i have a problem. My laptop wont run on my battery anymore. It just happened sudenly. And when I start the computer it says it can't find a device (a random number I don't have) to mount it. I guess it is connected to my battery. Any ideas?
<io> jarl: the exact error would be helpful
<PanArtur> jarl: check your bios for battery calibration, and write what io: says
<kasi> PanArtur, no, it's this: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hoL9qH83NDM/SRBtu1QpprI/AAAAAAAAAPs/-czZkaplBVQ/s320/Archive+Mounter+Popup.png
<ptt> what tool do you guys use to merge 2 existing file system. my root  directory under /dev/sda6 is full so i want to merge my /dev/sda7 to expand /dev/sda6. any idea?
<jarl> io: ok. I can not run my laptop on my battery anymore. It works fine with the AC connected - but there is no charche indication. It just seam to no longer recognice teh battery. SInce it happened at the same time as this mounting error on startup started to happen, I connected the two.I
<Gnea> ptt: put sda7 as /home
<arkanabar> I've forgotten my gnome-keyring password, and I need to reset it.  what do I do?
<PeSp0`> ehheheheh
<ptt> Gnea: i have another dev as home. my home seems to have lot of space but not the root directory
<de-mentor> hello everyone, dose this channel provide support for ubuntu?
<jarl> PanArtur: I'll try that. Need to finish some downloads first... :P
<PanArtur> kasi: have you tried to change permissions on iso file and then mount?
<Gnea> ptt: gparted can do that. ah, so figure out subdir in / is taking up the most room and put that on sda7
<io> arkanabar: start over. '$ rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring'
<gaga> wikipedia
<gaga> ???
<jarl> io: I have downloaded Batery moniter to see if it could help me. it says that I have 0 in everything exept voltage - that means ampere, charge level, time left etc.
<de-mentor> anyone knows how to enable 3D graphics on Dell e6400 with intel video card?
<io> !ontopic | gaga
<ubottu> gaga: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robin0800> ptt, a gparted live cd perhaps
<PanArtur> kasi: I mean permissions of iso file , not on iso
<io> jarl: I'm having a look online for you but having trouble finding such information. it might be helpful to ask the question again in a while to see if someone is around with more help
<Chorca> Anyone having issues with USB audio, popping and such noises?
<PanArtur> Chorca: check your alsamixer
<Gnea> Chorca: only when the volume is too high
<jarl> io: Athe info says that last full capasity was 6.56 Ah and it is 87% of design capacity...
<Chorca> It's a M-Audio Fast Track Pro
<arkanabar> io:  that seems to have worked.  how do I set another one?
<ptt> robin0800: thank you! : )
<jarl> io: ok. thanks. I will come back later.
<Chorca> I can't control it through Alsamixer, just the controls on the box
<Chorca> The problem happened on previous versions, and I could disable desktop effects and the audio poppage would go away
<jarl> Thanks!
<Chorca> tried that on 11.04, no joy, it's still happening when windows open/close, etc
<Gnea> Chorca: then it's too high for the speakers, should be able to adjust the pulseaudio volume
<io> arkanabar: sure. start a fresh
<PanArtur> Chorca: alsamixer f6 and pick your card
<Chorca> "This sound device does not have any controls."
<arkanabar> io:  reinstall?  yech.
<Gnea> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Chorca> Which it doesn't, it's just an audio interface, the volume controls and such are on the device itself. It's hooked up to to studio monitors and works okay in windows. I can change the pulseaudio volume in Sound Preferences, can try that
<Chorca> nope
<arkanabar> io:  is there one app I need to reinstall?  *that* at least is easy enough.
<io> arkanabar: you can start a fresh keyring, I meant
<Chorca> I was just wondering if anyone else had issues like this, maybe need to go to a realtime kernel or something.. Someone mentioned it might be a video card IRQ being higher than USB IRQ and preempting it..
<arkanabar> I actually use lxde, so the keyring app isn't in my menu.  what's its command line name?
<arkanabar> aha.  I bet it's gnome-keyring!
<qwer> How to show the application using port 1234 ??
<django> hi, i've run into problems installing ubuntu on an old hp compax nx9020
<qwer> there was a command like "command -i :1234", but I forgot it.... Anyone knows ?
<django> i think 10.04 requires more hardware than the notebook has...does anyone know whether an older release (i was thinking jaunty or hardy) could run on that notebook? here is a list of the specs http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/11996_div/11996_div.html
<genii-around> qwer: lsof  -i:1234
<qwer> genii-around: ty ;)
<genii-around> qwer: You're welcome.
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: THANX TO YOU! YOU ROCK  MAN THANX I DONT KNOW HOW TO THANK YOU
<ardithoxha> PanArtur: My sound fixed by that one showed me <3
<cantonic> guys, i have installed ubuntu server, but the shell prompt seems to be "too high"
<cantonic> i cannot see what i type when cursor is at bottom
<waza-ari> Hey all, anyone knows whether ubuntu supports digital audio output (dd/dts/lpcm) over HDMI with intel H67 Chipset in combination with core i3 processors?
<de-mentor> can someone help me with a graphics card issue?
<SetiAmon> hey firestarter see's in/out were i haven't seen anything show up in Gufw's is there something wrong?
<princeES> I am struck middle of somewhere on the startup window of ubuntu 11.04 tty... Now whenever i try to open up startx ... it says server aborting.. connection refused ...and server error
<princeES> any idea guys?
<qin> SetiAmon: firestarter and ufw use different setting and are unlikly to run (properly) at the same time.
<Jynx> so people... question. recently downloaded a software and the file permissions are set to root. wth? logged in as root -_- ... tried changing permissions to my user and it said that the 'error setting permissions: function not implemented.' any fix to this problem?
<SetiAmon> i'm not running firestarter.i closed it
<SetiAmon> I changed boot from firestarter to gufw's because i thought it might give me more control
<Jynx> and prince, are u booting live cd? or full boot install?
<qin> cantonic: Try to: Ctrl-l, adjust monitor settings, or use setupcon.
<arkanabar> princeES, what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-f7?
<qin> SetiAmon: firestarter is deamon, so: sudo service firestarter stop
<princeES> <arkanabar> now i restart my PC by sudo reboot commad
<cantonic> qin: ctrl-l just works temporary, but using vim it won't help… already tried to press some buttons on my monitor, but still the same. what is setupcon?
<princeES> it really works
<princeES> but.. i want to ask you something..
<arkanabar> princeES, that would be "sudo init 6".  But ask your question first.
<princeES> i have recetly download ubuntu 11.04 (latest one)
<SetiAmon> qin:ah,I'll just reboot after downloads are done,i switched loadup on start gufw's instead of firestarer
<princeES> whenever i restart my PC it shows me 2 different option to select which OS do you wnna to go for...
<SetiAmon> anyone use SNORT
<SetiAmon> i am downloading it now
<qin> cantonic: It help to adjust console font and keyboard, but you may need to boot with different vga mode.
<cantonic> qin: yeah, i think the same… i already tried some vga modes but none was good
<arkanabar> princeES, that's your bootloader.  what do you want to know about it?
<SetiAmon> btw anyone have when they install ubuntu that they have to alt F6 or something to get to the graphical screen.thats very odd
<princeES> there are like 4 different options ---- Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-11-generic, Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-11-generic(recovery mode), Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic and Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic(recovery mode)
<princeES> i tried with Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-11-generic .. and it seems work
<princeES> but Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.38-8-generic doesnt work
<genii-around> SetiAmon: Perhaps you need vt.handoff=7 in your grub line
<princeES> it just ask me username and password
<boxybrown> Hi there, I did an apt-get upgrade and now I'm getting shared library errors
<boxybrown> any suggestions?
<princeES> after entering it .. and typing startx ----- it shows me server errors
<arkanabar> that is your old kernel.  it's a good idea to leave that available in case your new kernel fails to work.
<princeES> what should i do
<arkanabar> but if the 2.6.38.11 kernel is working, use it.
<princeES> so cant i use old kernal... ?
<arkanabar> you can safely ignore the older kernel entry.
<arkanabar> there's not much point.
<princeES> ok
<princeES> :)
<princeES> thanks...
<boxybrown> specifically i get shutdown: error while loading shared libraries:  libdbus-1.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<arkanabar> you keep it on the off chance a kernel upgrade causes problems, is all.
<princeES> well.... it really looks cool
<princeES> like as Mac OS
<ac_slate> Does anyone know why on one ubuntu 10.04 machine, desktop files go to /usr/local/... and on the other they go to /usr/share/.. ?
<ac_slate> (ie - I install chrome on machine 1 and the desktop file goes to /usr/local/share/applications ... and on machine B, it goes to /usr/share/applications
<ac_slate> )
<ac_slate> A* and B* ... sorry
<princeES> I have downloaded chrome on my ubuntu.. but i cant see where is it saved
<ghostnik11> hi keep getting error when trying to burn cue image file to cd-r
<ghostnik11> wanted to know how can i fix this error
<ejv> boxybrown: that's disconcerting, ELF class errors are typically indicative of binary clashes between 32bit and 64bit
<arkanabar> prin
<froq> */ pounds on head
<princeES> yes?
<arkanabar> princeES, did you get it from the Google site, or the software manager?
<froq> how do you amke your self like "WAVE"
<princeES> from the Ubuntu software center
<boxybrown> ejv: right, this is happening inside of a VM so I can roll back to figure out the cause of the problem. any suggestions on what I should be checking?
<rhasa> froq: you type /me first
<ejv> boxybrown: not in the slightest :p
<froq> rhasa, THANK you
<froq> I always forget :(
<arkanabar> you ought to be able to use Unity's search feature, search for chromium and that should bring it up.
<qin> cantonic: In the end you can use fb: ttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<arkanabar> I can't be 100% sure, cos I use lxde, not unity.
<princeES> i can see chromium web browser on the installed sofware option
<arkanabar> close the software center
<princeES> ok
<princeES> i did
<arkanabar> I have seen demos of a search feature in Unity, I think you get at it from the ubuntu button in the upper left corner
<arkanabar> try searching for "chromium-browser"
<arkanabar> it might also come up if you hit alt-f2
<ssaelih> does someone know plop boot manager?
<cantonic> qin: thank you. i found a working one finally ;)
<princeES> <arkanabar> yes... i got it :)
<jguzikowski> hey guys, while booting ubuntu i am greeted by 'BusyBox v1.17.1' ..anyone have any idea why this is coming up?
<steffen> Hi
<ssaelih> how does the plop boot manager work?
<excelsior> suggestions for a machine with 256 megs of ram?
<noisewaterphd> if you really don't want to just recycle it, you could try Lubuntu
<kaushal> Hi
<boxybrown> so everything I'm reading seems to indicate something 32bit is freaking out because this is a 64 bit library
<noisewaterphd> there are plenty of other light linux distros that are great too, but you are on the Ubuntu channel
<kaushal> can someone please suggest me about https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2011-October/252250.html ?
<boxybrown> but that doesnt make sense because I installed a 64bit version of the OS, and am jsut running apt-get update
<arkanabar> excelsior, if lubuntu is too big and bloated (heh), try lucid puppy
<arkanabar> boxybrown, not all apps are ported to 64 bit yet; some (like wine) only run as 32 bit.
<ghostnik11> can someone tell me how to install cdrtools 3.01
<MonkeyDust> ghostnik11: if it is in the repos, use apt-get install
<boxybrown> arkanabar: any suggestions why running an apt-get dist-upgrade would cause my install to become unbootable because of a shared library?
<excelsior> lucid puppy?
<noisewaterphd> boxybrown: if you have a 64bit OS, then you have probably installed some kind of 32 bit program running in compat. When you try to update it is probably telling you that you are trying to install something with the wrong arch. Deselect that particular 32bit program in your bulk update, then later on update that one yourself using dpkg --force-architecture or whatever
<excelsior> arkanabar: lucid puppy?
<jguzikowski> anyone know anything about BusyBox and why it'd pop up instead of booting Ubuntu?
<Helsinkiii> does anyone know hw to enable live-preview in Texmaker?
<ghostnik11> monkeydust: yeah i know that way but don't think the new version is in repos, the readme file says it doesn't use configure command and just uses make command but i don't understand
<noisewaterphd> excelsior: yes, that would be an excellent choice actually
<arkanabar> excelsior, yes.  puppy linux /w the Ubuntu Lucid kernel.  fits on about a 100MB live CD
<boxybrown> noisewaterphd: any good way to check which packages are 32bit and which are 64?
<MonkeyDust> excelsior: the latest puppy is based on Lucid Lynx
<arkanabar> Something else really different on the lightweight side is bodhi linux.  But you'd better be ready to configure e17.
<excelsior> I'm working with a nonprofit in NYC, and I'm thinking of getting rid of every box with less than 500 megs of ram.
<excelsior> we could call it our giveaway program
<MonkeyDust> idd
<MonkeyDust> http://puppylinux.org/main/Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm
<arkanabar> excelsior, before you do, try something like connochaet linux, or maybe vector linux, or SalixOS fluxbox, if you have the skills.
<excelsior> on the upside, I've installed Ubuntu on every comp with more than 500 megs...
<MonkeyDust> Puppy Linux is really neat, I tried it in vbox
<marcelo> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<excelsior> I'm surprised xp pro will boot in this one machine with 192 MB RDRAM and AGP Aperture of 64 MB...
<arkanabar> excelsior, seriously, try lubuntu on those old desktops.  The default desktop uses about 100-115 MB RAM at startup for me.
<OerHeks> excelsior, take a look at Lubuntu > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_requirements
<Guest75473> why in my unity exists a icon install release
<excelsior> and with openoffice, are you bumping into your pagefile/swap?
<kaushal> checking in again for the query ?
<excelsior> nah, these comps aren't even hooked up to the network, so why bother?
<arkanabar> excelsior, you might.  butthere's also abiword, which is lubuntu's default word processor, and my personal favorite.
<tsturzl> I've installed nvidia-173 and I'm still not getting hardware acceleration on my geforce9400m
<Guest75473> i did install beta 2 in my hard drive, but the icon "release install" stay in unity bar
<arkanabar> tsturzl, you should be using about 280.xx series nvidia drivers.
<excelsior> thanks, but no thanks, these comps were bottom of the barrel 10 years ago, I'm not going to do anything with them other than give them away.
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: I had the same thing and could never get it working
<tsturzl> arkanabar, I hate reinstalling every time I get a kernel update
<boxybrown> noisewaterphd: I'd be really surprised if any 32bit applications were installed, this is a headless server install with very few packages, and everything was installed via apt-get
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: Got ATI now and got it working, but I like everything else about nvidia in linux better
<noisewaterphd> boxybrown: what is the exact error message you are getting, if its very long use pastebin
<tsturzl> arkanabar, the reason I'm having this problem is because I installed 280.xx, that didn't even display. So I'm going back to 173, but now that doesn't give hw acceleration like it did before
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: if you figure it out please please let me know, I've still got the card
<arkanabar> tsturzl, I have no idea.
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: what exactly was your issue, and what card was it?
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: just could never get hardware acceleration working
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: what card?
<tsturzl> Can anyone tell me the command to display your glx extension?
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: I think GTX 570? Id have to go downstairs and look, also can't get it working with the cuda or whatever is in my notebook
<RTYGY45> HEIL !!!!!!!
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: Quadro w/cuda, sorry
<tsturzl> did you try the drivers from the nvidia site?
<Jim555557> if i don't have shared drives on ubuntu but i have mapped drives from windows.. is there any security risks ????????????????
<gadlol> Hi does anyone know hot extract text from image???????
<tsturzl> gadlol: extract text from image?
<MonkeyDust> Jim555557: no risk for Ubuntu, but a risk for win, if you pass infected files via Ubuntu
<tsturzl> Jim555557: Windows file permissions don't apply on linux
<gadlol> yes i have an image with some text in the corner and i want to extract it
<tsturzl> gadlol: The text isn't in a text format, the computer sees it as image, not text
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: ya, tried with the download, and both options avail within ubuntu, and multiple different suggestions for xorg conf
<gadlol> yes i know. i am talking about ocr
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: Did you uninstall Nouveau, the NV display driver, and run nvidia-xconfig?
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: finally put this older radeon in the desktop and got it working no prob, which is fine since that is what I mostly use the desktop for, but I'd rather use the nvidia and get it working on my notebook as well
<tsturzl> God, I need hardware acceleration, I was in the middle of a game design project
<Daveid_1> .
<Daveid_1> how can i hide the boot process text by a grub menu entry
<Daveid_1> for a server based ubuntu install
<Daveid_1> i don't want to see the fancy boot process stuff
<Daveid_1> is there like a quiet option to supress it
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: are nv and nouveau not the same thing?
<andyvy> Daveid_1: edit grub, add "quiet splash"
<Jim555557> heil my follow americans!! is there any security risks from sharing files on Ubuntu ?
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: trying to remember which one I tried if they are different, I believe I tried nouveau
<Jim555557> nobody cares to check your ubuntu shares ?
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: NV is just a display driver, Nouveau is an experimental opensource Nvidia driver with 2d acceleration and very little 3d acceleration
<Daveid_1> thanks andy
<datakid> hola - I've got a WD Elements external drive that mounts on my netbook (ubuntu 11.04) but isn't even recognised as existing (therefore giving me no target to mount) on my server (ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS) - any tips?
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: Don't use Nouveau, you can expect the project to have hardware acceleration done by the time robots rule the earth.
<datakid> ie, fdisk on netbook - /dev/sdb1 exists, fdisk on server - nothing
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: i think the answer is yes then, actually im fairly certain i somehow got NV, but it presents itself as nouveau at readout, maybe i got them together somehow? who knows its been a while now. I do know that I scoured the earth to get it working and never did
<noisewaterphd> tsturzl: didnt try that hard with the quadro in my notebook though, perhaps I should
<th0r> datakid: did you check messages to see if the drive is even recognized when you plug it into the server?
<lokomis> 10.04, radeon 5870 w/ fglrx driver, One big desktop:  Desktop effects are fine even with added extras like cube, cube reflection, etc.  Wallpapers span both monitors.  But Youtube videos do not properly fullscreen and certain screensavers/applications produce garbled video on Monitor 2.  Questions for additional info/Suggestions?
<lokomis> Stellarium also causes monitor 2 to garble until I exit fullscreen mode.
<datakid> th0r, dmesg| tail gives me nothing as well
<datakid> I don't understand why one computer will see it and the other wont
<boxybrown> is there any way to get a list of packages that shows  which are 32bit and which are 64bit?
<datakid> th0r, but it does show up in lsusb
<tsturzl> noisewaterphd: Yeah Nv is the default driver for nvidia cards, you should uninstall that when you install your proprietary nvidia driver. Once you're done run nvidia-xconfig because anytime you install/uninstall any package related to xorg, your xorg.conf changes
<th0r> datakid: if it shows in lsusb, it should show in messages. I am not real familiar with the hal system, or whatever replaces it nowadays
<datakid> th0r, my bad sorry - it is turning up, but I'm looking for sdb 0 its coming up as sda
<datakid> grrr
<boxybrown> anyone? this seems like a pretty legitimate bug
<th0r> datakid: you have hda as the main hd on the server, I bet
<Pici> boxybrown: Why is that a bug?
<princeES> how can i install abode flash player on my ubuntu 11.04
<princeES> by command line
<|G0LTaR|> hello, i have one problem :/ i try to perl script and i got this error: Can't locate HTTP/Request.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .)
<switchnVI> hi all! I have ASUS 1215N eee with ION2. can't understand what's best for ubuntu 11.04: bumblebee or ironhide?
<princeES> without using software center
<|G0LTaR|> some help? :/
<tsturzl> gotta restart
<de-mentor> anyone has issues with ubuntu 11.04 and intel video cards?
<switchnVI> hi all! I have ASUS 1215N eee with ION2. can't understand what's best for ubuntu 11.04: bumblebee or ironhide?
<ahhughes> can someone recommend how I can take an entire HDD disk image for disaster recovery?
<th0r> ahhughes: clonezilla?
<ahhughes> th0r: you use it?
<th0r> ahhughes: nope
<ahhughes> I have spent WEEKS getting mythbuntu up and running and I want to be able to recover.
<noisewaterphd> boxybrown: can you post the error you get, it will help determine
<princeES> anyone please let me know how can i install app(flash player, xampp) on my ubuntu 11.04
<princeES> i am newer on it
<noisewaterphd> princeES: 64 or 32 bit
<tsturzl> back
<noisewaterphd> princeES: for apache, mysql, php etc. : sudo apt-get install mysql (replace mysql with apache or whatever else you need)
<switchnVI> hi all! I have ASUS 1215N eee with ION2. can't understand what's best for ubuntu 11.04: bumblebee or ironhide?
<noisewaterphd> princeES: but for flash it depends on 64 or 32 bit
<hector> hi
<exiff> How do I stroll up in byobu?
<hector> alguien que hable español?
<princeES> <noisewaterphd> i think i am using 64bits
<princeES> but how can i make sure that my ubuntu is 64bits or 32 bits?
<ahhughes> thanks th0r :) that looks good
<aeon-ltd> princeES: terminal - 'uname -a' x86 = 32bit x64 = 64bit
<th0r> ahhughes: np...I don't use it because I use a different way to protect my data, but I hear a lot about it here
<rickyrich> hi all how to configure the touchpad for mok pro unibody? now i'm working with an externasb l uy macbomouse...
<rickyrich> macbook pro*
<noisewaterphd> princeES: so for 64 bit flash on 11.04 I use the sevenmachines ppa
<princeES> ?
<noisewaterphd> princeES: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash, then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<noisewaterphd> perhaps someone could chime in on wether or not the sevenmachines ppa is still currently the best way to get 64 bit flash?
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> anyone installed sucessfuly 11.10 b2 on lvm/softraid?
<TechCel> k I figured it out. Every time I bring my system back up from suspend, that's when I lose my sound.
<niee> hi boys :)) anyone to help me? im try to install BitchX, but i see this error ]; => http://pastebin.com/nTrhKQQh
<TechCel> why should this matter ?
<barkode> with 10.4 i lost my video after standby. i just took standby out of all settings
<TechCel> what do you mean out of all settings
<TechCel> I don't like shutting down my computer every time.
<rickyrich> anybody know how to setup the touchpad of a macbookpro with the last 11.04?
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: I havent done it with 11, but in 10
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: search for macbuntu
<barkode> maybe bootcamp?
<rickyrich> thanks now i'm using an externa usb mouse..
<rickyrich> external*
<barkode> tech, the idle processor power is probably good enuff to shut the screen off when your not using it
<tsturzl> rickyrich: you want to use your trackpad?
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: no macbuntu
<noisewaterphd> wrong thing
<rickyrich> i need to use the built in touchpad because doesn't work properly
<rickyrich> i install ubuntu 11.04 on my macbookpro
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: but there is an entire ubuntu site named something like that and it links to all of the drivers you need and tells you what works and what doesnt
<TechCel> barkode: my computer can be noisy
<rickyrich> well nothing upgraded for 11.04 distro :(
<noisewaterphd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty
<princeES> <noisewaterphd>I typed this command on terminal " sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash " and it gives me error
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: maybe one of those
<tsturzl> rickyrich: try touchpad-indicator
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: thanks i saw it but doesn't talk about 11.04
<noisewaterphd> google.com
<rickyrich> tsturzl: where cani download it?
<noisewaterphd> not saying you havent already tried, but it should turn up something
<noisewaterphd> talking to princeES
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd:  i searching about have already had the same problem
<noisewaterphd> i dont know why you would get an error
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: i was talking to someone else
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: the built in touchpad about macbook pro doesn't work great for ubuntu :(
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: ok sorry
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: nope, I'm sorry
<noisewaterphd> should've specified who I was talking to considering I was talking to you right before that
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: I know there isnt a lot of info on your problem, I went through the same thing on my macbook. But the good news is that, at least with 10.04, I was able to get everything working on my macbook pro with a little effort, and it made a great machine
<OerHeks> maybe mactel pages are any help ?
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd:  i have this model of macbook pro but here is talking about and old release
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook5-1/Lucid
<noisewaterphd> OerHeks: is that what they are called, mactel? haha i told him macbuntu trying to think of what they were named
<OerHeks> mac-intel, funny yes
<noisewaterphd> rickyrich: the mactel pages are what i was trying to think of earlier, identify your machine if you havent already and read through those
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: i've already identifi it is macbook pro 5,1 late 2008
<OerHeks> rickyrich, and the ppa does not apply to your system ? > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: here you have http://pastebin.com/K8Yf0ZvT
<tsturzl> rickyrich: honestly you probably just have to troubleshoot synapticstouchpad, all those mac ubuntu pages are outdated
<Logan_> rickyrich: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Natty
<OerHeks> great Logan_
<rickyrich> Logan_: do you think that it will be ok for my macbookpro?
<Logan_> rickyrich: Yes.
<TechCel> wow research shows no real fix for this
<Logan_> rickyrich: That guide seems to imply that the trackpad works out of the box. Are you sure you're running 11.04?
<Logan_> And did the trackpad work in Mac OS X?
<TechCel> anyone ever run into issues with sound not working after suspend/hibernate /
<rickyrich> Logan_: yes i'm completley sure
<harushimo> how can I upgrade to the current version of eclipse on ubuntu
<harushimo> ?
<harushimo> the package that is available through apt-get is eclipse version 3.5.2
<Logan_> !latest | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Logan_> rickyrich: Hmm. I'm not sure, in that case.
<harushimo> ok
<rickyrich> Logan_: but the two finger scrolling work ok but is to sensible and is impossible to move the window in the screen
<Logan_> rickyrich: So the trackpad is working?
<rickyrich> Logan_: yes but not property
<Logan_> rickyrich: Did you try the settings at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-1_5-2/Natty#Trackpad ?
<rickyrich> Logan_: i can move the row and normal click but i can't for eample move the windows in the screen
<rickyrich> Logan_:  not yet
<Logan_> rickyrich: Apparently you can move windows with three fingers.
<rickyrich> Logan_: woww it's working with three fingers :D
<Logan_> rickyrich: Awesome. :)
<Logan_> !sound | TechCel
<ubottu> TechCel: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<TechCel> did all of that
<Logan_> TechCel: The SoundTroubleshooting link has information about sound not working after suspend/hibernate.
<TechCel> and it more or less says you're screwed :(
<rickyrich> Logan_:  great, which is the sequence to do a screenshot?
#ubuntu 2011-10-05
<Logan_> !screenshot | rickyrich
<ubottu> rickyrich: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Logan_> Er.
<Logan_> Macs don't have that
<Logan_> Or do they?
<rickyrich> Logan_: no there isn't i know the normal way but in the mac keyboard there isn't
<Logan_> rickyrich: System --> Preferences --> Keyboard Shortcuts; you can change the key combination there.
<guerrero> hello can some one help me? its a problem that ubuntu caused with my windows...
<rickyrich> Logan_: ok i will check it
<Logan_> !noq >guerrero
<Logan_> er
<Logan_> !ask | guerrero
<ubottu> guerrero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noisewaterphd> Logan_, rickyrich: I remember my trackpad on my macbook working out of the box, but it worked a lot differently than it did in mac OS, I believe I downloaded something, and that something made my trackpad behave like it did on Mac
<OomElvis> Q: guys... i have ubuntu 11.04 and have probs connecting to a hidden wireless network. i go "connect to hidden network", it tries to connect (and i can see it in the network manager - 2 bars signal) .... but it just shows the busy icon.. and it eventually cnat connect. but in windows it works - any ideas?
<rickyrich> noisewaterphd: well the experience with the touchpad in mac os in unbelievable and here is not the same
<guerrero> i installed ubuntu and since that mi window 7 always does the disk c check.but yesterday it had an error and it said it was fixing it and now i boot windows 7 and after window 7 logo i just see the cursor.no login or welcome screen.and when i boot ubuntu it always say fixing ubnutu cause it wasnt closed correctly something like that
<alhubaishi> guerrero, have u installed ubuntu inside windows operating system or u have made a new partition separated from windows
<ninwa> guerrero, It sounds like your HDD is failing.
<excelsior> so I'm selling a Ipad2 16 GB 3G (ATT) unopened for $600, am I being ripped off?
<guerrero> and when i boot up safe mode does the same thing.just white curser.and i cant doe no cntr alt del.no nothing
<guerrero> mi hdd cant be failing cause i have ubuntu installed inside windows and its working right not im in here from there
<Lasers> excelsior: Have you looked inside?
<Logan_> !ot | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lasers> excelsior: And it's more of a question for #macosx
<ninwa> guerrero, Are you able to check the SMART status of the drive?
<alhubaishi> guerrero, so now ur booted in ubuntu to come here bro?
<guerrero> yes i have ubuntu and its the only thing that boots up so here am i
<guerrero> how can i check the smart status of the drie?
<guerrero> the last thing i did was use the start up manager repair something like that
<ninwa> guerrero, run the Disk Utility.
<rickyrich> Logan_: ok i have change with f4 the key for screenshot
<Logan_> rickyrich: Cool.
<ninwa> guerrero, hit the super key and type disk, it should show up in the list.
<The_Creator> How do I Alt-Tab through windows on only the active workspace on 11.10?
<noisewaterphd> guerrero: so you are at least abel to attempt to boot windows?
<alhubaishi> its good to see Linux survived in ur windows since windows faulted
<ninwa> noisewaterphd, ye said yes, he gets a cursor but nothing else, after checkdisk was prompted to run
<ninwa> he*
<noisewaterphd> oh
<noisewaterphd> not good then
<guerrero> yes it boots when the window seven does the liil boot thingy that it forms the window 7 flag there it goes black and i just see white curser
<simon_g> http://www.wklej.org/id/603370/ hm... how can i check that something is using freshly created /dev/sda1 and sdb1 :?
<Logan_> !ubuntu+1 | The_Creator
<ubottu> The_Creator: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<alhubaishi> The_Creator,  #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 questions
<The_Creator> Thanks
<guerrero> it usually does that black then white curser than it goes blue with the logon asking password.
<simon_g> i tried to manually create mirrored array, /dev/md0
<rickyrich> Logan_: now i'm using my macbookpro with 6gb ddr3 @ 1333 mhz with hdd 640 gb and triple boot win7 x64 lion osx 10.7.1 and ubuntu 11.04
<Logan_> Okay.
<alhubaishi> guerrero, ur windows has virus or something ? possibly glitches , malware , before this incident happened , was ur computer pretty slow? or did this incident happen since u installed ubuntu.. doesnt make sense if it is
<guerrero> since i installed ubuntu.
<guerrero> its like ubuntu caused an error on my w7... im experienced on fixing computers and mi window 7 was runing great i run it with 8gb ram
<ninwa> guerrero, Were you able to run the Disk Utility and check the SMART status of the drive?
<guerrero> i am on disk utility where do i check the smart status?
<Cheapshot> Someone point me to the right direction. I want search and read txt from website via terminal using keywords. Example i know a certain word from a website and want to print some of the txt under it to the terminal.
<ninwa> On the left side it will show a list of controllers and attached devices, look for your hard drive (something like 1.0 TB Hard Disk or similar) and click on it.
<noisewaterphd> guerrero: if the drive is in fact not going bad, then you need Windows help. Not that you wont get help here, just that this is a linux channel, and at least I personally don't know the first thing about windows
<ninwa> Then, on the right, you will see a label "SMART Status: ..." and it will have an indicator.
<guerrero> check and confirmed disk is healthy my 320gb hdd
<ninwa> guerrero, In that case this channel can't help much more, as noisewaterphd said.
<rickyrich> Logan_: do you know how to setuo the effect of the windows while i move them?
<rickyrich> setup*
<hydester> years ago i used cups-pdf.  since natty i have been using the "Print to file", which i  believe comes from Gnome.  i like the cups-pdf automatic file naming, although it seems that cups-pdf files are images and not text.  the "print to file" is PDF text, which is nice.  but it is a pain always having to type in the filename.  any way to have it guess based off of its input, like cups-pdf does?
<noisewaterphd> guerrero: have you tried booting from your windows install disc and attemting whatever repair mode it may have?
<th0r1> Cheapshot: if you just want to copy something to the command line, highlight it in the browser, click on the terminal, then press the middle button
<P-Chan> help! my ubuntu is crazy! Metacity not work!!!
<guerrero> yes i try to repair but it says that my windows is perfect...
<P-Chan> nohup metacity --replace &   not work
<P-Chan> metacity --replace &   too
<guerrero> i cant eaven boot safe mode.thaty is windows always booting way...
<alhubaishi> guerrero, it cant be from linux the issue , u installed it in windows , it acts like a software , similar to ur firefox in ur add / remove programs , the extra drive for the ubuntu which is given is in a branch directory , doesnt effect windows
<ninwa> guerrero, I would recommend attempting to boot safe mode and to turn off all windows services and startup applications. I would also recommend running a anti-malware software (perhaps MBAM) and perhaps you might even want to run ComboFix. If you cannot boot safe-mode, then reload the machine.
<P-Chan> my ubuntu is lucid lynx
<ninwa> I would also check to see if your memory was bad. Although it's odd you aren't having problems in Ubuntu, it is possible that it's coincidence. You can run memtest from the Ubuntu CD.
<excelsior> !passiveagressive | Logan
<Cheapshot> th0r1: No im looking to do it all from terminal. So I could fetch the specific part of the site with just a line of command or maybe a script.
<Logan_> o_O
<guerrero> i can reload the machin 20 times and it wil just boot safe mode or normal do the logo thingy and then go black screen and just show normal mouse curser
<excelsior> lol
<rickyrich> Logan_: i found it it was compiz config manager thanks anyway
<P-Chan> I solved my problem
<Logan_> rickyrich: Okay, sounds good.
<ninwa> guerrero, then perhaps there is something wrong with your installation media, either way, this is not an Ubuntu issue anymore.
<guerrero> its that when i installed ubnutu it said i had to run startp manager and it said that it fixed my startup and wat it did was fu** it up :((
<guerrero> thanks for the help tho.ill just keep googling
<alhubaishi> guerrero, its hard to resolve issues the best doctor is a doctor of himself , u know ur computer , if it was infected with a virus or not , or malware , or something , try to repair windows 7 with windows 7 cd , if u think its virus download windows utility tools that can check and detect if ur system is compromised or any other factor with a solution of a fix.
<guerrero> any other channal that can help me?
<Dori922> hey! if i send some .mp3 files from windows pc to ubuntu do they keep they're .mp3 extension?
<SIFTU> Dori922: yes
<Dori922> SIFTU: ty :)
<alhubaishi> ubuntu doesnt ask u to do stuff in windows like change ur reg or start up manager from ur msconfig , and dont play with msconfig , follow blackviper guide if u want to tweak ur windows www.blackviper.com
<alhubaishi> GOD give us power please
<guerrero> thanks :D
<a_cuttlefish> hi all; not sure if this is the correct place to ask, but does anyone have a method for extracting jpegs from an online flv presentation?
<alhubaishi> download the flv
<alhubaishi> then edit with movie maker like app
<a_cuttlefish> how do i pass data to it? it's a map viewer.
<a_cuttlefish> it's not a movie.
<alhubaishi> its .avi .flv . mpg they are all similar a_cuttlefish
<meomic> hey, does anyone know if ubuntu is planning to make auto-versioning whole /etc dir? - only config files are there - would be nice
<a_cuttlefish> it's not a video stream
<a_cuttlefish> that's my problem
<alhubaishi> use firefox with addon downthemall and videodownload helper , do u get the logo over the logo over that flash video ? if yes u can download and convert it to .avi then extract with ur method if u cant do it with .flv
<a_cuttlefish> alhubaishi: it's not a video.
<alhubaishi> give me link
<a_cuttlefish> http://www.mapjack.com/
<SIFTU> a_cuttlefish: you mean extracting pcis from a flash application.. never done that. what about just screenshots?
<alhubaishi> im in 11.10 and im beta testing with laziness
<a_cuttlefish> SIFTU: that's what i've been doing, but as you can imagine, it takes a really, really long time.
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: what do you need the images for? would a screenshot do the trick?
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: oh nevermind, beat me to it
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: they kinda would, but i need the images perspective-corrected
<a_cuttlefish> i'm building a virtual copy of a city.
<SIFTU> a_cuttlefish: you could script it pretty easy.. like when you press a key it takes the shot and names it
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: anyway, without the source .fla I don't know of any other way to go about it
<i12> hey my people, Im having an issue with windows shares (samba) and ubuntu 11.10
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: actually, can you use a converter of some kind and convert it to a sequence of jpegs, then go through and find the ones you need?
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: i need to pass location data to the flv in order for it to ask the host server for the correct images. should i be looking into packet forming?
<i12> I cannot seem to get the samba config started, its just not kicking in
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: that's what i was thinking; something akin to the way curl can ask for a sequential range of urls
<genii-around> i12: Does: testparm      give any clues?
<i12> testpram is the one that should check my configs right?
<genii-around> i12: Yes. testparm
<genii-around> Not pram ;)
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: oh, so you dont even have the file locally, ya, I'm afraid you're stuck with screenshots, unless there is enough of them that it really would save you time to automate it in scripting lang of your choice
<i12> lol
<i12> thats why it wasnt testpraming
<i12> so yeah unable to open config file, no such file or directory
<SIFTU> a_cuttlefish: what about screen recording, then splitting it up into images (thousands of them :)
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: well, i can get the file locally, but that doesn't help anything
<a_cuttlefish> SIFTU: oh, then just pass it through ffmpeg and keep every nth frame or something like that?
<a_cuttlefish> that's a really good idea
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: right, cause it needs data
<SIFTU> a_cuttlefish: yes
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: script it or continue on with your evening of screenshots
<i12> so if I touch smb.conf
<SIFTU> a_cuttlefish: there is a youtube on it
<alhubaishi> a_cuttlefish, have u tried swish
<i12> should I reinstall samba?
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: i'm wondering how hard it would be to write my own javascript for this
<a_cuttlefish> swish? no, i haven't. give me a sec to look it up.
<i12> genii-around: looks like smb.conf was missing
<genii-around> i12: Ah, I scrolled up and see your earlier stuff. If the shares are on a win box and accessing from Ubuntu, then mostly you just need smbfs, and not full samba unless you want shares on the Ubuntu box the Windows ones can also access.
<SetiAmon> what are files that end in .run
<i12> genii-around: yep choice number 1 for the most part, there is also a printer that would be sweet if I could share
<SIFTU> SetiAmon: usually scripts.. type "file <filename>" and it will tell you
<alhubaishi> mm
<SetiAmon> i mean they are old style binary or something right
<i12> genii-around: I can browse to the network folder, but I cannot get access once Im there, I know the user name and pass, so I think I just need to find the right place to put it
<genii-around> i12: Well, testparm results of no smb.conf is fine without samba installed. To just use the Windows shares, make sure package smbfs is on. Then you can try by putting in Nautilus smb://ip-or-network-name-of-win-box/share-name
<SIFTU> SetiAmon: what does file say.. it could be anything .run doesnt actually mean anything, could be a bin or a script
<baktrak> Can anyone help me?. i go to synpatic and go to linux headers because i wanna install a new kernel.. and i download the kernel<whatversion i want>.gearnic or w.e and wont install new kernel?
<a_cuttlefish> ...can swish open compiled flv's?
<alhubaishi> last i used it was at 1999
<i12> genii-around: would samba provide a way to visually manage the connections though?
<alhubaishi> dno :,<
<alhubaishi> if theyr updated to this generaion  im sure it can
<genii-around> i12: Not really. There are separate gui frontends to samba though. At any rate, currently, I would suggest checking how the shares are set up on Windows side. You may need to login with different username than the Ubuntu box is trying by default
<luis_> trying to uninstall netbeans 7.0.1  I used   sudo /usr/local/netbeans-7.0/uninstall.sh   and it says:    sudo: /usr/local/netbeans-7.0/uninstall.sh: command not found
<bfrederi> Hi, I'm using 11.04, and my wireless networking is working fine, but my wired connection isn't even showing up when I do an ifconfig. I can't connect at all with the wired connection.
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: if I were you, depending on how many there were to do, I would automate the whole process with python, or java using xuggler. but I'm a developer
<i12> Ubuntu is so awesome, its just finding the answers that is a little weird
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: i'm looking into their javascript at the moment
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: great minds, etc.
<Milossh> how do I use cp with directories?
<i12> genii-around: Thanks so much dude! I totally got it
<bfrederi> Milossh, cp -r
<noisewaterphd> cp -r
<i12> any hints on how to share the printer?
<i12> cp -r
<i12>  :D
<genii-around> i12: You're welcome!
<Milossh> thanks
<Milossh> and is there cp parameter equivalent of mkdir -p ?
<genii-around> i12: The printer attached to the Ubuntu box to share to Win clients?
<qin> Milossh: -p create parent
<i12> genii-around: yep
<noisewaterphd> Milossh: I dont understand how that relates to copy
<Milossh> noisewaterphd, I want to copy to a folder that doesn't exist, and I want to create it along the cp
<a_cuttlefish> touch?
<Milossh> so, cp /my/dir /my/new/dir
<Milossh> and new doesn't exist
<Milossh> can I do that with an parameter so that cp invokes mkdir/
<a_cuttlefish> mkdir /my/new && cp /my/dir /my/new/dir
<JonSh> why is wireless such a pain in the ass to configure
<a_cuttlefish> JonSh: it's wireless.
<a_cuttlefish> that's just how it is.
<Milossh> because vendors don't care much about floss
<celestius> quick cron q: can i do * * * * */5 or do i need to do * * * 0 */5 ?
<a_cuttlefish> noisewaterphd: what do you develop?
<celestius> i don't actually care when it runs, as long as it's every five mins
<SIFTU> celestius: */5 * * * *
<noisewaterphd> Milossh: cp doesnt have such a thing, need to different commands, or write your own quick script if you need
<celestius> ah ha :) ty SIFTU
<i12> genii-around: Im thinking that it might be a windows thing, Thanks again. Im out!
<SIFTU> celestius: first param is minutes
<celestius> gotchya. ya. that might've been bad
<jhaddad> i only installed the server components of ubuntu.  i'd like to install all the nice gui stuff now too.  what's the easiest way to do that?
<MrSassyPants> hey I'm thinking about switching to ubuntu lts for my home server and I wonder what the real life difference between using the 32bit or 64bit version would be
<noisewaterphd> a_cuttlefish: I'm currently paid to write java, but I use multiple languages
<nasuta-work> test
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: mainly memory size, although 32 bit has a PAE kenerl anyway. so if you have 4Gb or more it is recommended 64 bit
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: use 64bit
<MrSassyPants> SIFTU, I don't see memory as a problem
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, why?
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: the better question is really why not
<nasuta-work> i dont find the internet explorer, where is it?!
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: how much ram do you have?
<nasuta-work> please help
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, some stuff might not be available for 64bit, or 64bit may give other compatibility problem. I mean, are there even advantages?
<noisewaterphd> nasuta-work: firefox is your default browser
<a_cuttlefish> MrSassyPants: being able to address more than 3gb of ram
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, my #1 pro-64bit argument on the server is "I won't be getting 64bit on my desktop any time soon"
<MrSassyPants> a_cuttlefish, irrelevant
<Grecoo> Hi!
<a_cuttlefish> MrSassyPants: you're not planning on ever having 4gb of ram?
<a_cuttlefish> or even 3.5?
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: then if you have a small amount of RAM go 32 bit
<MrSassyPants> a_cuttlefish, currently no, and even if I did - all programs that actually make use of more than 4gigs of ram can do that in 32bit too
<JonSh> which linux distro is best for kernel ahcking
<Grecoo> do someone have the Theft Deferrent Agent for linux?
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: plenty of advantages, you wont find anything you can't use. you can install 32 bit programs on 64 bit just fine anyway
<Grecoo> (backtrack?)
<a_cuttlefish> i'm missing something here...
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, ominous advantages that no one cares to explain :p
<MrSassyPants> a_cuttlefish, 32bit can handle 4+ gigs just fine
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: using PAE kernel, which has a slight overhead
<prometheanfire> I've noticed a problem with ubuntu happens by default for ubuntu installs for me for some reason, the network gets REALLY slow
<prometheanfire> my connection is fine in any other OS
<prometheanfire> or distro
<MrSassyPants> SIFTU, onoes, and 64bit addressing has overhead to
<MrSassyPants> too*
<datakid> in a trouble shooting effort I did an apt-get remove that failed. Now that I have apt working again, I don't want the package removed. How can I tell apt to not remove that package?
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: not a performance overhead
<MrSassyPants> SIFTU, actually, in more ways than one
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: besides the obvious answers, one good reason is simply to be thinking forward
<prometheanfire> 64bit performes better then PAE does
<SIFTU> prometheanfire: yes thats true
<prometheanfire> isn't ubuntu multilib anyway?
<MrSassyPants> prometheanfire, maybe so, except for when it doesnt
<a_cuttlefish> oh good lord, i am completely retarded, just remembered that firebug captures GET requests
<a_cuttlefish> lol
<pooltable> what do  i need to do to update flash to version 11???
<MrSassyPants> prometheanfire, I've seen a lot of packages and applications marked unavailable for 64bit
<a_cuttlefish> thanks to everyone for their help anyway =D
<prometheanfire> MrSassyPants: use gentoo :D
<a_cuttlefish> hi /g/
<MrSassyPants> prometheanfire, actually I'm gettint rid of gentoo
<MrSassyPants> getting*
<nasuta-work> crux linux is better
<genii-around> datakid: Probably like: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: then you install the 32 bit compat libraries and install them anyway with --force-architecture
<nasuta-work> or arch linux
<datakid> genii-around, tx
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: lots?? or just precompiled 3rd party blobs?
<prometheanfire> anyway, I can't for the life of me figure out why I can't get ubuntu to go over 10kbps
<MrSassyPants> SIFTU, the 3rd party blobs are generally vital
<pooltable> what do  i need to do to update flash to version 11???
<prometheanfire> MrSassyPants: heh, I'm about to become a gentoo dev :D
<MrSassyPants> SIFTU, whatcha do without flash and nvidia-drivers?
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: there are 64 versions of both of those
<MrSassyPants> prometheanfire, my take on gentoo is that it is now run by microsoft, trying to give linux a bad rep
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: the way I do it is find out if you REALLY have any reason that you must have 32 bit, if you don't, then 64 bit.
<prometheanfire> MrSassyPants: well, given that the council doesn't have a say in technical maters....
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, that's really the "why the hell not" argument
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: I run a 64bit linux desktop and I have both 64bit flash and the nvidia drivers
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, not the point
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: and that is the only argument
<prometheanfire> anyway, I just wish ubuntu could actually do networking sanely
<Shatters> Hey, I want to install ubuntu 10 lucid onto USB but with file system greater than 4 gig, but Lili Linux installer says it requires FAT32 and so limit live file system. is it possible to make a live USB greater than 4gig?
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: it sounds like you want 32 bit, so go for it
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, it sounds like I want 64bit, but don't know why
<SIFTU> MrSassyPants: you just seem to be ignoring the whole RAM things.. while you may not have >3Gb or RAM many do. PAE has a penalty and can only goto 64Gb of RAM anyway
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: 64 bit is a better architecture
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, it's got twice the bits!
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: like I said twice now, its not why, but why not
<Shatters> currently on windows 7 btw, and so it can't install with linux etx's as far as I knoww
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, because of potential compatibility problems
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, but I guess I'm just a late adopter and those are worked out by now
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: and I'm telling you that after years of being 64 bit, I still have not found a single one
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: but, you might actually need something that really will not work on 64 bit linux
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: thats why I say, find out if you do
<boxybrown> FYI I solved my problem
<a_cuttlefish> Shatters: keep in mind that i'm talking entirely out my ass and haven't actually tried this, but can't you just make two partitions on the same drive? use one for storage and the other for os?
<MrSassyPants> nothing comes to my mind. especially as it's the home server, meaning it doesn't need cutting edge
<boxybrown> it was an issue with the VM:
<boxybrown> http://ubuntuguide.net/virtualbox-4-on-ext4-error-host-io-cache-will-now-be-enabled
<Shatters> lol that's what I did the last time I installed cuttlefish, but when I was in here last night it sounded way complicated to use the second partition (logical) to install new programs.
<Shatters> and after all the updates required when installing ub. 10 luc. it leaves me with about 2 gig space for more programs.
<a_cuttlefish> 2gb isn't /that/ bad... right?
<a_cuttlefish> if it comes down to it, could you move the programs off the main partition and put symlinks in their places?
<Shatters> it's very bad when the updates are taking up 50% of the expected system space
<MrSassyPants> noisewaterphd, don't you know, 64bit is recommended by ubuntu.com for servers. but 32bit is recommended for desktops.
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: I am aware
<Shatters> hmm not sure about symlinks. gotta google it. I've only used Ubuntu for a few days now.
<a_cuttlefish> Shatters: ohhh. they're like shortcuts, but better.
<noisewaterphd> MrSassyPants: besides physical address space, 64 bit ubuntu also consistently benchmarks faster than 32
<soreau> Shatters: apt-cache clean should give some room by deleting downloaded packages I believe
<soreau> Shatters: yes, symbolic links are like shortcuts in a way
<Shatters> yeah I was using bleachbit for that soreau
<Shatters> hmm, last person I asked about installations said that they go to usr/bin or bins but how do I know after installing a package what files go where because frankly the bin folder just looks like a mess
<Shatters> and I can't tell what files are associated with what apps, they seem mixed up.
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: /usr/bin is a common directory for program binaries, but it is not the only place they are put
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: and many times it is up to you where they go
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: either search, or just find out from wherever you got the software
<Shatters> hm. how to I select a target directory? I couldn't figure it out
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: use locate
<Shatters> oh, like the package's website. but no way from package manager?
<noisewaterphd> what software is it
<noisewaterphd> I might already know
<zorklat> I'm trying to install an HP LJ 1018, and when I try to get the proprietary component, the script complains it doesn't match its signature.  What do I do?
<noisewaterphd> also how did you install it
<Shatters> any future software I want to install after that 2 gig runs out really. 2 gig won't go very far
<Shatters> I've only been installing things through package manager
<noisewaterphd> ok, well if you install with apt or whatever, then the binary will be on your path no matter where it was put
<noisewaterphd> so you can just type the name at the command line without caring where it is
<Shatters> interesting, even if the executable is on another partition?
<noisewaterphd> or if it is a service of somekind, like apache or whatever that runs as a service then you would use either service programname start|stop, or /etc/init.d/programname start|stop
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: as long as that location is in your path
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: it could be on a network drive, external, whatever, as long as that drive is mounted, and the location is on your path
<Shatters> 'on your path' meaning the file path in the file's or symlink's properties, yes?
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: if the location is not on your path you would need to use the canonical name to launch it
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: literally your path
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: you can see what is on it by typing echo $PATH at command line
<zorklat> can anyone help with my HP LJ 1018?
<zmbmartin> when I go to upload a file through a flash based file uploader on the web (like uploadify) the browser to select a file is not themed. It is like ugly plain gtk. Any idea why?
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: have you tried downloading it again
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: maybe its incomplete or corrupt and not matching its signature
<zorklat> many times.  I get a warning about no permission when trying to get the key.
<noisewaterphd> use sudo
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: hp stuff has always 'just worked' for me in ubuntu for quite some time now
<zorklat> ??  I plug in the printer, the script requires my PW thru gksu, it runs, it downloads the plugin, but it can't down load the key.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: but HP themselves are actually great help with linux customers
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: sorry to say that I have no clue, I've given you all the advice I could think of without actually being through it myself
<zorklat> any suggestions on how I could pull the script output from xterm?  It won't let me copy to clipboard.
<Shatters> Okay, cool. I copy/pasted all this stuff in notepad to refer to when I boot up ubuntu. Thanks all.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: what is it that 'runs' when you plug in the printer? via usb I assume you mean right?
<qin> zorklat: highligh and middleclick to paste.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: or actually right clicking will let you copy I think?
<qin> zorklat: Wait, xterm?
<zorklat> qin, yes
<ubuntu_> when you are in an empty directory
<noisewaterphd> oh, I've got the gnome terminal I'm sure
<ubuntu_> and search the full contents with ls -a
<qin> zorklat: Redirect output to file?
<ubuntu_> three dots appear
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: are you using gnome though, should still work?
<ubuntu_> one . and the other ..    what are the function of these?
<zorklat> noisewaterphd, LXDE/Natty.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: you could just do: programname >> output.txt
<zorklat> qin, I don't run the script, it starts when I attach the printer's usb cable
<zorklat> I don't know the script's name.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: oh, im no help either then
<SIFTU> zorklat: use a different terminal emulator XFCE's "Terminal" doesnt have many dependancies
<soreau> ubuntu_: . means the current directory and .. means the directory above the current directory in the tree
<qin> zorklat: SIFTU sounds like wise man.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: is that somethin you installed that runs?
<zmbmartin> anyone know why when the file browser that pops up to select a file from a flash based file uploader does not follow my ubunt theme?
<soreau> ubuntu_: You can use ls . and ls .. in any directory to see this
<zorklat> SIFTU, I would, but I don't choose the console.  Xterm fires up and runs the script, I don't know its name.
<noisewaterphd> zmbmartin: flash is flash, doesnt use system theme
<SIFTU> zorklat: how do you launch it?
<zorklat> SIFTU, I plug in the printer's USB cable.
<zmbmartin> noisewaterphd: right but this is a gtk file browser the pops up to select a file. let me upload a screenshot.
<noisewaterphd> zmbmartin: i understand, but thats just flash
<SIFTU> zorklat: never heard of that before.. HP printers usually work with hplip
<noisewaterphd> zmbmartin: i mean, yes its gtk, but that is just how flash is
<zmbmartin> noisewaterphd: in my archlinux install this is not the case.
<zorklat> SIFTU, I installed that before I plugged in the printer.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: im with SIFTU, I've just got no idea what is happening on your machine to even come up with an idea
<SIFTU> zorklat: plug it in and run "hp-setup" from a terminal
<noisewaterphd> zmbmartin: let me rephrase, thats just how flash is on ubuntu
<zorklat> SIFTU, command not found, unable to locate package.  Natty / LXDE, if it matters.
<SIFTU> zorklat: shouldnt matter if you install hplip
<zmbmartin> noisewaterphd: OK, that seems weird to me considering how well Ubuntu integrates everything. Thanks
<noisewaterphd> zmbmartin: not saying that its right, or that you cant fix it, just saying, same thing happens to me
<zorklat> SIFTU, hplip is installed.
<g0rs> is anybody using gnome3  ?
<SIFTU> zorklat: type "hp" and use tab completion
<noisewaterphd> SIFTU: its hp-setup I'm sure
<zorklat> SIFTU, aha.  needs a hyphen.
<SIFTU> zorklat: yes, i had that in the orginal
<zorklat> my bad then.
<zorklat> SIFTU, here we go:  http://pastebin.com/c006TbTc
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: I would assume that the downloaded file just doesnt match the sig, im not sure what you can do about that, but...
<SIFTU> zorklat: hp-setup outputs that?
<zorklat> SIFTU, yep.  every time.
<ETERNA> I can proudly boast that I am a hacker... NOT that kind of hacker, a CODE HACKER. Jeez.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: why not just forget about that, use the 'Printing' app in Ubuntu and add and setup the printer that way
<ETERNA> S' another name for a programmer.
<SIFTU> noisewaterphd: it will need the hp drivers
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: and see what comes of that method
<ETERNA> So... what's the problem.
<ETERNA> t?
<ETERNA> Some printer issue?
<noisewaterphd> SIFTU: doesnt the printing app download them for you as well if they arent present? maybe he'll get a good download from it
<SIFTU> noisewaterphd: oh not sure
<ETERNA> I'm a programmer. I can probably help if you tell me wat the problem is!
<zorklat> wait, wait.  I think the device URI is messed up in the Ubuntu printing utility.
<SIFTU> ETERNA: doubt it
<noisewaterphd> SIFTU: I'm relly not sure either, just trying to think a way around the issue
<ETERNA> It is true.
<SIFTU> ETERNA: doing "hello world" doesnt make you a programmer
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: are you using Gnome?
<zorklat> hey, does this look right for device URI for printer:  hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP032SM
<zorklat> noisewaterphd, LXDE/Natty.
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: sorry, you already said that
<ETERNA> I am using GNOME, and I have done WAY more than hello world.
<zorklat> is ok, I forget stuff all the time.
<noisewaterphd> ETERNA: he was teasing, we dont care
<ETERNA> Oh...
<ETERNA> Sorry.
<ETERNA> So what's the issue?
<noisewaterphd> ETERNA: nothing to be sorry about, just saying you dont need to prove yourself
<ETERNA> Ok... thanks.
<Qmanjr5> why can't I resize my current partition?
<Qmanjr5> Meaning, the one I'm on.
<ETERNA> It is mounted
<Qmanjr5> Oh.
<ETERNA> and if you do you will cause extreme file system damage
<Qmanjr5> So um. What should I do? :P
<ETERNA> Use a live cd to resize partitions
<Qmanjr5> Alright. Thank you.
<ETERNA> while they're not mounted.
<noisewaterphd> Qmanjr5: boot from install disk, use live dist and do it from there
<ETERNA> He already quit
<PastorBones> I've been using the Classic mode on Ubuntu 11 and my menus at the top have all disappeared and everything is lagging (typing, window opening, etc)...how can I fix it?
<ETERNA> I have no idea... maybe try booting into recovery terminal and doing sudo aptitude install -f
<ETERNA> PastorBones: I have no idea... maybe try booting into recovery terminal and doing sudo aptitude install -f
<ETERNA> Gotta jet.
<yeats> !panels | PastorBones
<ubottu> PastorBones: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<PastorBones> YEAH!!! they're back, thank you
<g0rs> has anybody tried gnome 3 yet ?
<realazthat> ahoy
<g0rs> hi realazthat
<realazthat> I mistakenly chose the wrong kbd layout during installation I think
<realazthat> how do I reset it to "us"?
<g0rs> realazthat: you should be able to reset in settings ?
<realazthat> I did a minimal install ... no settings, only console
<g0rs> realazthat: Not sure about that
<KM0201> realazthat: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<realazthat> KM0201: ty, I don't think there is console-data, I tried console-setup though
<KM0201> realazthat: hmm, did that work?
<uofm49426> what do i need to install for a bttv card in ubuntu 1010
<uofm49426> i only want the fm tuner
<KM0201> realazthat: it looks like you need to install console-data     sudo apt-get install console-data
<realazthat> KM0201: no, it was about encoding on the console, not hte keyboard
<realazthat> kk, I'll try
<KM0201> realazthat: that should do it.. i just did it on my server and it worked fine.
<realazthat> yeah its configuring
<realazthat> works :D
<realazthat> now I can use the pipe symbol again :D:D
<realazthat> ty
<KM0201> np
<balzac> I just about burst a blood vessel when I read this error message
<Palace_chan> im getting "kill: SIGINT: invalid signal specification" if i run "kill -s SIGINT $pid" in a bash script but it works to run that in the terminal...how come?
<balzac> xfce depends on _____ but it is not going to be installed
<Corey> Palace_chan: man signal
<balzac> what a bad error message.
<Palace_chan> Corey, it works in the terminal, SIGINT is signal 2
<balzac> Somebody ought to go back to school
<balzac> Meanwhile, my pinky finger is going numb, making it hard to type.
<Corey> Palace_chan: Right.  Firstly it's likely a pathing issue to a different kill (possibly the builtin), secondly specify 2 instead of SIGINT.
<balzac> Maybe it's carpel tunnel syndrome
<almoxarife> balzac: seems to me like a good error msg, I got it
<balzac> no clue as to why this is the case
<balzac> almoxarife: what beyond what is self evident do you get from that error message
<almoxarife> balzac: I find those when I have ppa'ed my system into broke dependencies
<Palace_chan> Corey, so changing SIGINT to 2 worked..that's curious
<balzac> so we descend from english into technical jargon
<almoxarife> balzac: sucks don't it? for free one would expect so much better
<qin> balzac: Have you tried install _____ ?
<jasef> balgarath, I would argue that technical jargon is ascent, not descent :P
<balzac> almoxarife: free or not, people should take pride in their work.
<jasef> er
<jasef> balzac, *
<jasef> Also, balzac, if you have broken dependencies, I'd try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<jasef> Usually fixes that issue for me
<balzac> Looks like the Ubuntu repository  maintainers are playing favorites a lot.
<balzac> I ain't feeling the "ubuntu".
<almoxarife> balzac: is that a question? I can help you with that
<balzac> Nice idea, but something is lost in translation.
<balzac> xfce and kde should install without such difficulties.
<balzac> We're not locking in one desktop to rule them all
<balzac> Not at the expense of having other options
<balzac> Or else it's time to go back to debian.
<almoxarife> balzac: I can help you with that, you need to take a pill, get some warm milk and call it done for the day
<jasef> Er, balzac, I can install xfce or kde fine
<balzac> well I can't. I have to do something fancy to clear the dependencies.
<jasef> did apt-get -f install do anything?
<balzac> Also, my xfce installation got messed up somehow.
<almoxarife> balzac: how many ppa's you got installed?
<balzac> jasef, I haven't done it yet.
<balzac> I've been overly reliant on synaptic
<jasef> Ah, lol. I hate synaptic... I only use it when I need to go through a proxy and my stupid apt proxy doesnt work
<stigma_> Hello Ubuntu community! I could use some assistance; should I read the terms before asking questions, or are those general behavioral guidelines?
<jasef> Afaik just behavioral guidelines.... I never read them though
<stigma_> Okay, I just installed Ubuntu on my home machine (replacing Windows altogether).  My system will not boot now, stopping at the "Loading Operating System..." prompt.  It waits for 20-ish seconds and then says "error: no such device: " very large hex(?) string.  Then "grub rescue>".  This is an AMD x64 machine with two SSD's in RAID 0.  Any ideas what the problem may be?  Any more information I need to furnish?
<detly> okay, so I put the ubuntu installer on a usb stick using unetbootin and tried to install it, but two things went wrong: (a) the installer told me that dpkg returned an error and all of the libreoffice packages are broken, which is probably recoverable, and (b) when I reboot, I just see a screen that says "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<maynardwv1> I am running an ubuntu derivitave called Zorin, and am unable to connect to the network wired. Any suggestions?
<SIFTU> stigma_: are you using the mb raid?
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: make sure you dont need a driver for your particular nic
<stigma_> Yes, the driver was provided by Gigabyte and the controller is onboard.
<maynardwv1> Any idea as to how I can check?
<scratchingmyhead> Hello all... Zorin is linux isn't it?    Why cant I find a source code to compile my own
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: find out what your nic is and use google
<SIFTU> stigma_: I would suggest using the linux software raid mdadm
<maynardwv1> Sorry, but I am not exactly a smart man. How do I find what my nic is?
<SIFTU> stigma_: those mb raids are are usually only written for windows
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: actually, is wired an option you can select, but just not getting connected to your router, or is it just unavailabe. Should clarify that first
<scratchingmyhead> When asking the oracle....  Zorin Source code.. I find 0         Isnt that a violation of linux not providing the source code???
<maynardwv1> It is available to connect to, but does not connect. I just watch the litte connect widget cycle through for a few, but no connection
<stigma_> SIFTU: Can you point me to good documentation for that?  I am not well versed in Linux.  I've used Ubuntu in the past, not far from a power user.  Also, should I chose to reinstall Windoze parallel to Ubuntu, will the software RAID cause problems with Windows?
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: are you able to get connection wirelessly?
<maynardwv1> yes. without issue
<stigma_> SIFTU: Excuse me: that should be "but far from a power user".  Very far from a power user, lol.
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: because unfortunately at this point its diving into a whole different matter of your router and its setup. I will go ahead and assume you have made sure that the ethernet cable is actually plugged in at each end
<SIFTU> stigma_: you will need the alternate cd with with text based installer
<stigma_> oh noes, lol
<SIFTU> stigma_: there are documents out there i fyou googlw
<datakid> I"m having trouble mounting an NTFS external drive with -o iocharset=utf8 - basically, it's not working
<datakid> I'm still getting wide char errors, even though it should be ok with utf8?
<SIFTU> stigma_: you will need to break the RAID on the mb, which could cause problems with your windows install if you have already installed it on there
<datakid> sorry, I should re phrase that
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: yes. I have actually checked with other hardware even to ensure that the port isn't the problem. everything seems to work with port except the Zorin computer
<datakid> I'm mounting a drive successfully using -o iocharset=utf8 but when I rsync to the drive, it fails on wide chars
<stigma_> SIFTU: Windows is currently not installed.  I may, however choose to reinstall in the future, as I play some games that AFAIK are not supported on Linux (Starcraft II, for example).
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: can you run ifconfig from a terminal and give us the output in pastebin
<Stevesicution> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<SIFTU> stigma_: yeah that wil be fine
<IdleOne> Stevesicution: yes?
<maynardwv1> Sorry, but... pastebin?
<Madpilot> Stevesicution, ?
<Stevesicution> !ops
<stigma_> SIFTU: Windows will be able to use the Ubuntu software RAID?
<SIFTU> stigma_: also I suggest partiting with /boot not part of the RAID, on another disk maybe?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Stevesicution
<ubottu> Stevesicution, please see my private message
<SIFTU> stigma_: no but it will see the disks, just leave room when you partition
<HyperWizard> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<HyperWizard> !ops
<FloodBot1> HyperWizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SIFTU> stigma_: also if you install windows after ubuntu it will overwrite the mbr, so you will need to reinstall grub
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/, you paste into that and give us the unique URL so that you dont fill the room with a whole bunch of output
<edwardthefma> hello all
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702550/
<edwardthefma> i have this weard problrm
<stigma_> SIFTU: Yes, I am aware of that problem and also that grub is rebuildable.  Not ideal, but at least fixable.  Anyway, I'm not sure I'm following the first part.. you are saying that if I use Ubunut's software RAID and leave room, Windows RAID drivers will be able to consume the remaining space as a separate RAID?  In other words, I will have two separate RAIDS spanning the same two physical devices?
<edwardthefma> with my dns i just set up
<maynardwv1> This is from wireless connection. Should I have connected to the ethernet ?
<detly> also, I asked this last night but couldn't hang around for an answer, but is there any way to tell the ubuntu installer to use a repo in my country rather than the US one?
<edwardthefma> i need help sorting out a dinamic dns issue
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: ya, select "Auto eth0" from that menu, let it do its thing and give us another pastebin
<maynardwv1> just a min
<SIFTU> stigma_: no windows wont be in a raid unless you make it a software raid in windows.. basically you cant use the MB raid with any other OS than windows. they are cheap like that
<edwardthefma> i just set up my dns today but for som strange reason its not letting me acess it
<edwardthefma> but my frends and other pepol can vewe it
<edwardthefma> veiw
<orange__> gregoryo
<stigma_> SIFTU: I very much appreciate your advice and assistance.  Hate to ask more questions, but I'm not familiar with software RAID.  Does it come with overhead such that the performance increase is no longer worthwhile?
<noisewaterphd> edwardthefma: ping your domain address real quick and see if you are getting served the correct ip
<Pilif12p> why does my computer suddenly shut down after i unplug it?
<SIFTU> stigma_: so you partition each ssd the same, probably 3 partitions, 200Mb for /boot XXGb for / , XXGB for swap and XXGB for windows, then when you install you combine the / and swap to be raid 0
<noisewaterphd> edwardthefma: could be caching an old one or something
<Pilif12p> i suppose i should mention that this is a laptop :P
<SIFTU> stigma_: no more than the MB RAID, as the MB RAID uses the cpu too.. basicially on modern CPU's there is plenty of power for the CPU to do RAID
<edwardthefma> <noisewaterphd> it works for other pepol to vewe
<noisewaterphd> Pilif12p: is your battery bad?
<edwardthefma> i just cant acess it for som weard reson on this particular pc
<noisewaterphd> edwardthefma: your personal machine could be caching an old record
<edwardthefma> ok
<stigma_> SIFTU: Honestly, do you think it's better (e.g. less likely for me to blow up), if I simply break the RAID altogether and install one OS on one disk and the other OS on the opposite?
<SIFTU> stigma_: usually <5% CPU for RAID depending on specs and disk speed etc. My dual core atom is good for 400Mb/s read with the linux raid
<edwardthefma> its not just the web brouser
<noisewaterphd> edwardthefma: your router can cache an old record, your particular isp can cache an old record, etc, etc,
<Pilif12p> noisewaterphd: no, it's only about a year and a half old, it started today, it doesn't full the full charge anymore, but it says 91% with 3.5 hours left right now
<Pilif12p> It only happens right after I unplug, then I can reboot
<stigma_> SIFTU: I'm running a Phenom II x6
<SIFTU> stigma_: you could do that.. but I thought you wanted the performance increase of RAID0
<Pilif12p> It says that the battery level is critical, then shuts down, with no more than 5 seconds warning
<edwardthefma> <noisewaterphd> is thare a way to fix this quickly
<Pilif12p> hm, i should be in #ubuntu+1 i guess...
<noisewaterphd> edwardthefma: well we need to find out if that is even the problem, if it is, then yes
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702553/   This is with ethernet plugged in, and after hitting auto connect, but I can't spot a difference
<edwardthefma> kkk
<stigma_> SIFTU: Oh I do, but if this is a solution that is likely to fail given my experience level... what can ya do?  Think I can handle it given zero software RAID experience and very little Linux experience?
<maynardwv1> my bad, auto etho
<SIFTU> stigma_: software raid actually has advantages too.. you can rebuild on any linux system (not MB dependant etc)
<SIFTU> stigma_: yeah there are good guides
<SIFTU> stigma_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<stigma_> SIFTU: Thanks for the link.  Do I need to break the mobo RAID before following the steps there?
<scratchingmyhead> Does anyone know where the Linux source code for Zorin is??????    I cant find it on Goodge
<noisewaterphd> Pilif12p: OK, just checking the obvious. If it just started happening overnight you'll have to  go back and take a look at any updates or new softare you may have installed and see if any of them have bugs that may have done it
<Pilif12p> noisewaterphd: Nope, I haven't installed anything lately
<balzac> Currently the xfce re-installation is taking place on very sluggish wifi.
<Atharva> Hi..how can I install kde ?
<noisewaterphd> Atharva: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: sorry, didnt notice your new paste til just now
<dockhorn> heya, i'm looking for help with my system, specifically getting the video card on my motherboard to behave better, tried asking on #kubuntu but doesn't seem to be anyone there...
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: its okay.
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: it looks like your driver is fine, next step is to start looking at the router and cables
<maynardwv1> I have checked everything I know to check.
<stigma_> SIFTU: Well thanks again for all your help.  I honestly was not aware of this "FakeRAID" deception, lol.  I will do more research before proceeding.
<Ttech> What just happened with flood bot?
<knightvoid> anyone have advice on where to dl safe torrents?
<somsip> !share | knightvoid
<twotenn> hello!
<zorklat> I have figured out my printing problem.
<balzac> the xfce package was reinstalled broken
<balzac> no title bars, no menus, no maximize and minimize
<zorklat> noisewaterphd, SIFTU, the problem is that openprinting.org is down.
<twotenn> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 11.04 and I installed the wrong nvidia driver and now I get a black screen login, how can I get back to vga graphics to fix this?
<balzac> that's what I'm talking about with the careless package management
<scratchingmyhead> Tried to find the source code online with google but there doesn't seem to be any????
<balzac> maybe there's a stray .conf file somewhere
<knightvoid> somsip can you explain
<somsip> scratchingmyhead: zorin is not supported here - it's not an official derivative of ubuntu
<qin> scratchingmyhead: zorin, yeah?
<somsip> knightvoid: this is not a sharing channel.
<scratchingmyhead> qin   yeah
<scratchingmyhead> qin   yeah os 5
<scratchingmyhead> qin   How can they claim to be linux but not provide the source
<noisewaterphd> zorklat: ha, well that solves the signature mystery
<twotenn> I rebooted to a repair shell and installed mc to get around but the old x11 config file is no longer there
<Atharva> knightvoid : Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<qin> scratchingmyhead: Besides what somsip just told you, "what licence it comes with?" is right question to ask.
<twotenn> so how can I kick out the bad nvidia driver from a root shell?
<knightvoid> ty atharva
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: at this point I'm afraid I'm not of much help short of actually being there
<Atharva> knightvoid  : ?
<scratchingmyhead> qin  hhuummm  Not sure///  REALLY love the disto and was looking to learn about it... Thanks for your input
<knightvoid> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasef> balzac, which package did you install? xfce4?
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: I really appreciate your help. I was at a loss, and thought I'd give irc a shot. You have at least given me a few things to look at. Thanks.
<twotenn> how about apt-get remove nvidia?
<knightvoid> thanks atharva
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: there is still the off chance that you need a special driver (but in most cases the nic just wouldnt even be available), or maybe the card could be bad? I dont even know what else to tell you to check. You said you already checked the cable, and connect a different machine, so I just don't know what else to do to help.
<noisewaterphd> maynardwv1: sorry we didnt get it fixed
<balzac> okay, finally got it going again
<balzac> yeah, that's the one
<balzac> I had to run xfwm from the command prompt
<maynardwv1> noisewaterphd: could definitely be right with bad card. My dual boot with something else as a check. thanks again
<jasef> balzac, Okay, I'm downloading xfce4 now to see if it happens to me O-o
<twotenn> can anyone here me? or are you all just ignoring me?
<balzac> twotenn: thanks
<balzac> I'm just in an environment full of irritating people
<Atharva> !wait | twotenn
<ubottu> twotenn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<twotenn> okay sure
<balzac> jasef: thank you
<william_> Can anyone help me with SAMBA file sharing Ubuntu 11.04?
<soreau> balzac: What's the problem you're having again?
<Atharva> William_ : Whats the problem dude ?
<bebe-bot> hi everyone
<soreau> ! samba | william_
<ubottu> william_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Atharva> bebe-bot : Hello..!
<william_> I have a successful SAMBA share going on my PC on my home LAN, but my Laptop won't even see it over wi-fi
<bebe-bot> hi Atharva
<bebe-bot> is it a linux channel ?
<nikitakit> touchscreen/tablet are working poorly on my computer. Can anyone help?
<bebe-bot> ubuntu i means
 * Aiya greets~I have question.I have defult movie player in ubuntu.How do I install all codec for the player so when i ever I want to play a video in new format its does not need to download and install it.Thanks
<c_nick> I wanted to access my computer at my workstation.. now we have an external ip but to which they have linked many individual copies .. is there a way i can access the same ?
<bebe-bot> I'm trying to edit a file locate in /ect/modprobe/alsabase.conf , when finish to edit and have problem to save the file , the message error is acces denied . please can you help me to save ?
<ljsoftnet> Aiya install VLC media player it play almost all media files
<william_> My SAMBA share works from other wired WIndows and Ubuntu PCs... But not my Laptop over wifi
<balzac> It's a good thing a gnu screen session persists after logging out
<balzac> Great program
<Aiya> <ljsoftnet>  : do I need to install codec also for it?
<Atharva> <bebe-bot> : open using -> sudo grdit /etc/modprobe/alsabase.conf
<xangua> Aiya: ubuntu-restricted-extras will download restricted audio/video codecs, flash and java stuff, etc
<Aiya> <xangua> how do I set it.
<Atharva> bebe-bot : sorry..   sudo gedit /ect/modprobe/alsabase.conf
<xangua> Aiya: sudo apt-get install
<bebe-bot> Thanks Atharva
<Aiya> <xangua> Thanks
<Atharva> bebe-bot : Working ?
<bebe-bot> Atharva : yes working perfect
<Atharva> <bebe-bot> : Congrats :)
<datakid> ok, what
<bebe-bot> since yesterday trying to open it , read a big book . Thanks very much
<sysyogi> <william> you might want to look at your smb.conf file to see if it is allowing your wireless network address
<datakid> what's the difference between something being mounted fuseblk vs smb?
<jasef> balzac, it's finished downloading, how do you want me to test it? starting from command line? or the gnome session manager?
<nikitakit> My touchscreen (evdev input) insists on dragging everything to the top left corner, (0,0). Can anyone help?
<bebe-bot> after edit a file does it need me to reboot my laptop to get it working ?
<paulo> HELLO
<jtrag> hi
<bebe-bot> Hi
<jasef> bebe-bot, depedns what file
<jasef> depends*
<jtrag> beb: no just reboot whatever service is using the file (restart it)
<bebe-bot> ok , i will reboot , the service still in process , thanks to you
<sysyogi> <william> let me know when you are back in here
<jtrag> You're welcome
<xgt001> hello , how to delete a folder from cli ? whats the command?
<sysyogi> <xgt001> if the directory is empty: rmdir
<jasef> rm -rf <folder>
<sysyogi> if it has contents do what <jasef> said
<jasef> I love how rm -rf / doesn't work in ubuntu lol
<xgt001> thanks :)
<jtrag> rmdir <your directory you want to erase here>
<jtrag> that removes a whole folder
<jtrag> rm just removes a single file
<jtrag> rmdir removes the whole folders
<jasef> rmdir only works if it's empty
<jasef> rm -rf deletes an entire folder and everything in it
<jtrag> -rf is recursive and forced
<jtrag> yeah that would have to be added
<jasef> -.- Thanks, I already said that in the beginning
<xgt001> folks, i need a mp3 player in ubuntu which doesnt wake up my laptop fan.... i have had tried rhythmbox and banshee, but it ends up running my fan in fullspeed even if i play a single song
<jasef> I hate it when people try to be smart -.-
<starsinmypockets> I'm trying to enable apache suexec module.. however, using a2enmod suexec doesn't seem to create the binaries...
<qin> xgt001: mplayer song.mp3
<jtrag> nice song
<starsinmypockets> Flags --enable-suexec --... are not recognized
<xgt001> qin,  any good frontend for mplayer?
<jtrag> yeah it's called Amarok
<jtrag> lol
<starsinmypockets> Not sure how to compile this once the mod is enabled...
<qin> xgt001: No clue, just test if fan will start.
<xangua> xgt001: gnome-mplayer, umplayer
<xgt001> thanks :)
<furyoshonen> I think my screen saver is causing my Internet connection to disconnect, and not be able to reconnect, does anyone know if thats what this means: [25244.324522] gnome-screensav[27362]: segfault at 4 ip 00007feb27007dce sp 00007fffd6fab990 error 4 in libGL.so.1.2[7feb26fa5000+c0000]
<SIFTU> xgt001: smplayer
<aaron> anyone know how to change the color of folders etc when doing an ls in terminal?
<nikitakit> aaron: do you want to enable color, or change the color scheme?
 * jtrag|AWAY is away: Gone away for now
<ram0042> anyone in 11.10?
<Atharva> <ram0042> : join #ubuntu+1
<ram0042> ok
<zyrd> anyone familiar with the process of installing the correct realtek module for the whole 8111/8168 snafu? i... don't know that i am locating the correct tarball
<ponyofde1th> hi, im running oneiric and trying to get an only kde desktop anyone know what virtual packages i need to remove?
<ponyofde1th> also how do i disable services starting at boot?
<peeps[lappy]> how can i change my settings so that i can type a backtick without gnome menu intercepting the keystroke and opening instead
<peeps[lappy]> i disabled it in keyboard shortcuts, but it still does it
<Kabuthunk> 'Ello all.  Don't know if anyone remembers me from a few days ago.  Unlikely, anyway.
<theadmin> Kabuthunk: You should just re-ask your question, or ask the new one, or whatever
<Kabuthunk> Nah, the problem is essentially gone by completely unexpected and unusual means.  I was just going to let those who helped me know what happened if they were curious as to the outcome of their suggestions.
<theadmin> Kabuthunk: Ah, I see.
<theadmin> Kabuthunk: Well, all is well that ends well
<Kabuthunk> Indeed.
<bobot> coming back , now get it working , thanks to you guys
<datakid> how can I stop the OS from mounting a drive fuse, and instead mount it ntfs?
<zenrox> fuse uses ntfs
<theadmin> datakid: fuse mounts ntfs just fine...
<zenrox> yep
<datakid> theadmin, zenrox I'm having trouble getting the fuseblk type to recognise utf8
<datakid> using -o iocharset
<datakid> but apparently mounting the drive ntfs with nls=utf8 will work....
<Kabuthunk> Oohh... I won't be able to do it now, but I might as well ask about the difficulty levels... how hard is it to change grub to have dual-boot set up when Linux and Windows are on two separate hard drives?
<theadmin> datakid: Meh... mount -o remount,nls=utf8 -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdz15 /mnt
<zenrox> hmm thats a hard one datakid
<zyrd> really, i just need to know that r100_v1.07.tgz somehow becomes the r8168-8.009.00.tar.bz file i keep seeing used to compile the correct module/driver for realtek8111 onboard ethernet. ubuntu 10.4 being utilized....
<theadmin> Kabuthunk: You don't really need GRUB for that, just use your BIOS boot menu
<Kabuthunk> Well yeah, I could hit F11 every time it boots up, but that's kinda annoying.
<zyrd> if not, could someone please point me in the right direction... i've been trying to get this ethernet issue fixed for... 12 hours now. ish.
<Kabuthunk> That's what I've been doing until the Linux drive up and died :P
<theadmin> Kabuthunk: Well then, it can't be too hard, and I think there are some GUI tools to manage GRUB as well, but I don't know a thing about how grub2 works so
<theadmin> !grub | Kabuthunk, read this stuff
<ubottu> Kabuthunk, read this stuff: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kabuthunk> Eh, I'll hunt it down online eventually.  It's not a necessity, and like I said I can't do it immediately anyway.
<datakid> theadmin, nope, still getting errors: "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character (84)"
<Kabuthunk> Need to format drive, re-partition, and re-install Ubuntu.
<Kabuthunk> Just haven't gotten around to... all of that yet :P
<Kabuthunk> Gotta say though... having Linux and Windows on separate drives has saved my ass on multiple occasions.
<Kabuthunk> Such as now, since I'm in Windows :P
<kendrickLeiter> What is the best windows VM in the repositories?
<theadmin> kendrickLeiter: Virtualbox is the best way
<kendrickLeiter> thank you
<theadmin> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in natty
<theadmin> Bah, ubottu.
<theadmin> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 14793 kB, installed size 42956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<theadmin> kendrickLeiter: ^
<datakid> theadmin, also note: the nls=utf8 doesn't show up when I less /etc/mtab ...
<theadmin> datakid: Probably not a valid option for NTFS at all
<trevelyon> hello, anyone on here have experience with md?
<bobot> hey , quick question please , when am using pidgin for a messenger or msn chat i can't make a video or audio call , does it need me to download others package ?
<theadmin> bobot: Pidgin doesn't support voice/video except on XMPP
<bobot> or need others software ?
<datakid> theadmin, the ubuntu docs would suggest it is
<zyrd> i guess not. onwards then.
<bobot> wow , so i need to download others sofware , rihgt ? can you advise me others ?
<bobot> because ebuddy also do not support it .
<theadmin> bobot: I *think* amsn has VV support on MSN
<xangua> bobot: pidgin support voice and vide with jabber protocol only
<kendrickLeiter> Thanks for the help theadmin
<xangua> theadmin: bobot until it broke, as always when microsoft make changes
<JPSman> I was wondering how to make an ubuntu USB - NOT the live cd version but a portable version
<trevelyon> Anyone familiar with mdadm or is there a better channel for software raid questions?
 * theadmin never actually uses voice/video calls except with imo.im users, and that works with all imo.im users no matter what's the protocol, some weird APIs around xD
<JPSman> I already made a "live usb" but I want to be able to change is and customize it - how can I do that?
<FoolsRun> Does anyone know a scripty way (either sh or python) to get the display number (like :0 or :1) of the X session running on the monitor?
<JPSman> is it possible to just alter this live usb in some way?
<bobot> wow , so no way , lol or maybe i will emule msn with wine .
<theadmin> FoolsRun: echo $DISPLAY :P
<FoolsRun> theadmin: but will that work from an ssh session?
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Probably yes
<FoolsRun> theadmin: sadly no :(
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Isn't it *always* :0?
<FoolsRun> theadmin: apparently not if you've restarted GDM
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Oh, how weird
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Well then, just "export DISPLAY=:0"
<datakid> theadmin, see here for instance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<FoolsRun> theadmin: that's what I'm trying, but since the monitor's display is now :1, my app won't run.
<Kabuthunk> Aaand I'm off to sleep for the night.
<Kabuthunk> Later all.
<theadmin> FoolsRun: How about "DISPLAY=:1 yourapp"?
<FoolsRun> theadmin: that does work, but it'll break again next time I reboot. I'm trying to find some way to make it work regardless of whether GDM has been restarted.
<theadmin> FoolsRun: hm, that's a toughie
<FoolsRun> So I want export DISPLAY=:Whatever_it_actually_is_right_now
<theadmin> FoolsRun: For me at least
<FoolsRun> I wonder if I can ask GDM what its display is somehow
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Apparently, you can set the following in the [servers] section of gdm.conf: "0=/usr/bin/X11/X"
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Should fix it up, I guess, and just remove any other displays in there
<FoolsRun> theadmin: that should make it always use :0?
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Yeah
<FoolsRun> Let's find out!
<FoolsRun> Yup, that did it!
<FoolsRun> Thanks a ton!
<theadmin> FoolsRun: No problem. Just so you know, I just googled "GDM configuration" :P
<FoolsRun> ha. I wasn't even looking at that. I was googling things like "list all X displays"
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Man, GDM is complicated :/
<FoolsRun> theadmin: aren't they switching away form GDM for Oneric?
<Avenger1432> Hello...   I   need some help with ubuntu 11.04 ??
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Yeah, they made up something called "lightdm"
<FoolsRun> Avenger1432: can you be more specific?
<theadmin> Avenger1432: Just ask your question.
<theadmin> FoolsRun: I use lxdm+xfce
<Avenger1432> ok.. I have a new Aspire 5750-6589 laptop... and I cant get wired ethernet or wireless working
<theadmin> FoolsRun: XFCE has no display manager of it's own, so I had to find something desktop-independent but configurable, and there I was :D
<FoolsRun> theadmin: I actually like Unity. I think it's great for typical "I only actually ever use a web browser" laptop usage.
<theadmin> FoolsRun: "I only actually ever use a web browser"? lxdm, "poweroff" in /etc/lxdm/PostLogout, and "exec opera" or whatever browser you use in your .xinitrc :P
<FoolsRun> theadmin: Plus it's pretty and I'd feel comfortable putting my parents in front of it. I think that's important and I like that Ubuntu thinks so, too.
<Onlyodin> Has anyone seen the Aldi Fission multitouch mouse, and have any idea how to get scrolling working?
<Avenger1432> my ethernet... just spins that wheel thing in the top right corner and kind of glitches or  flashes...  and wireless just does not appear at all
<Avenger1432> wondering how to fix it
<koleary> rfay, ping
<Avenger1432> on aspire 5750-6489
<Avenger1432> 6589
<FoolsRun> Avenger: I hate to ask, but have you googled it?
<Avenger1432> yes
<theadmin> Avenger1432: As for ethernet, what is the result of "sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; sudo dhcpcd eth0"?
<Avenger1432> idk I would have to go back to it... and find out im using win 7 right now
<FoolsRun> Avenger1432: do you have another device handy you could join this chat from while booting to Ubuntu?
<Avenger1432> ya kind of i have a desktop i guess
<donattt> test
<theadmin> donattt: On the wall?
<FoolsRun> (okay totally unrelated but wow: XBMC recently added AirPlay support and it works amazingly well and easily)
<Avenger1432> one sec cuz i have to reconnect the internet on there.... using it for my xbox
<donattt> theadmin, ok
<Avenger1432> havent used my desktop in like a month lol
<Avenger14322> hi im on my desktop now...  what was the code i have to put in
<Avenger14322> please
<FoolsRun> sudo ifconfig eth0 up ; sudo dhcpcd eth0
<Avenger14322> thx
<nikitakit> I need help with my touchscreen: whenever I take my finger off the screen the cursor moves to (0,0) - top left corner- before being released
<paulus68> I have this command to show me the largest files in this directory how do I actually grab this file in order to move it to a new location find /media/backup1/backups -size +10000k -print0 | xargs -0 ls -l
<k_oleary> jko
<k_oleary> quit
<Avenger14322> ok...   output says       Link encap: Ethernet   Hwaddr b8:70:f4:ad:ef:f8    UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1   RX packets:0 errors: 0   dropped:0 overruns:0  frame:0   TX packets: 0   errors: 0  dropped:0 overruns:0  carrier: 0  collisions:0  txqueuelen: 1000   RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)   TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)   interrupt: 16                       and   sudo: dhcpcd: command not found
<FoolsRun> Avenger14322: type ifconfig
<theadmin> Avenger14322: Then replace dhcpcd with dhclient.
<k_oleary> quit
<Avenger14322> did that..
<FoolsRun> and?
<Avenger14322> didnt do anything... gave me an output for ifconfig if you want that..
<FoolsRun> does it say whether you have an IP?
<theadmin> Avenger14322: Well, try pinging google now and see if it works
<Avenger14322> i did the dhclient... it paused and returned me to the prompt
<Avenger14322> ok one sec
<FoolsRun> Avenger: follow theadmin, try typing ping google.com
<Stupp> good morning, I need help to get timidity working with pulseaudio
<Monona> How do I check my hard drive for bad sectors?
<theadmin> Monona: fsck
<paulus68> with this command I can get the largest file however what do I need to adapt in order to move it to another location ?find /media/backup1/backups -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n | tail -n 1 |
<theadmin> paulus68: mv $(all that mess) /some/location/
<Stupp> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems/KarmicCaveats there's a fix but it doesn't work, I'm running natty
<Monona> theadmin: what options should I run it with?
<theadmin> Monona: Just your drive, e.g. /dev/sdb5
<Avenger143221> chown: failed to get attributes of 'etc/resolv.conf': no such file or directory                      chmod: failed to get attributes of 'etc/resolv.conf': no such file or directory    was the output after i connected lan and did the code again
<theadmin> Monona: Err, partition... Oh wait, that checks filesystem, not exactly what we want
<FoolsRun> Monona: you can even use the drive's mountpoint, e.g. /media/ExternalDrive
<Stupp> doesn't badblocks work?
<paulus68> theadmin: if I understand you correctly it's better to put the find in a variable and then use mv in order to ship it over to the new location?
<Avenger143221> and the icon flickers in the top corner
<Avenger143221> and disconnects
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Not really, you can't fsck a mounted partition unless you want "SEVERE filesystem damage"
<theadmin> paulus68: That'd also do it, yeah
<paulus68> theadmin: thx
<FoolsRun> theadmin: no, but once you unmount it you can still refer to it by its mountpoint
<Monona> theadmin: Should I run it from a boot CD?
<theadmin> paulus68: But $(COMMAND) allows to put the output of COMMAND basically anywhere :D
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Only if it's in fstab
<FoolsRun> theadmin: true
<FoolsRun> theadmin: which all of mine are. I can never remember my device names, so I use the mountpoints
<Stupp> my timidity/pulseaudio problem, anyone?
<FoolsRun> Avenger: did you ping google?
<Avenger143221> no  thought it would be useless...  it was telling ethernet was disconnected
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Heh, I mostly use /dev/disk/by-label/*
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Given that the device *has* a label, that is
<theadmin> Avenger143221: Networkmanager will not track the result of those commands
<Avenger143221> flickering like its trying to connect and it disconnects and quits
<theadmin> Avenger143221: Just go and ping it
<Avenger143221> ok
<FoolsRun> Avenger: are you sure you can get an IP from this ethernet connection? If you were in Windows before it would have defaulted to using the wifi connection for everything.
<Avenger143221> brb again then i cant have internet on both ocmputers at the same time
<Avenger143221> no i can use the ethernet in windows perfectly
<Monona> FoolsRun: I should run fsck from a boot cd, then?
<FoolsRun> Avenger: not to beat a horse, but you're _sure_ it's ethernet and not the wireless in Windows?
<theadmin> FoolsRun: You are wrong, Windows defaults to ethernet if it's actually present
<FoolsRun> Monona: is it your boot drive you need to fsck?
<theadmin> FoolsRun: Just like, well, every other sane OS
<Avenger143221> both work in windows... so i dont understand
<Avenger143221> anyways im going to try to ping and i will brb
<Monona> FoolsRun: I should do my external hard drive, and also my hard drive.  I'll try that on the external drive first.
<Avenger14322> pinging wont work.. says unknown host
<holben> is 'iw' the replacement for 'wireless-tools'?
<FoolsRun> theadmin: I'm double-checking but I'm really sure that Windows prioritizes wireless connections over wired
<nixjr> why would df and nautilus be giving me different figures for my free space?
<Avenger14322> is it possible i can download the wirelesslinux driver.. i believe its broadcom... and put it on my flash drive and install it on my laptop... like i can do in windows?
<needhelp1> can anyone tell me if the ubuntu certified professional certification is still obtainable ?
<needhelp1> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<needhelp1> all i can find
<FoolsRun> Avenger: technically yes, but it'd be way easier if we could get your ethernet working and you could just run the restricted drivers tool
<Avenger14322> ya but im wondering if its too hard to figure out the ethernet and if it may save time to just get the wireless drivers
<Avenger14322> unless you disagree and can help me further
<FoolsRun> Avenger: the weird thing is ethernet really should Just Work. What's the laptop model again?
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, i have a laptop with 11.04 installed. I want to get the wireless drivers installed for it but it doesnt have hardwired access to the network. Can I download and install the packages(if any) offline?
<DDR> Hello. Trying the live boot CD from the website on my laptop, 11.04 64-bit version, and it won't boot up. It gets stuck trying and failing to load CUPS. Next, it froze my computer's bootloader. Got stuck at 'Press f2 for setup.' forever. Worked again when I manually ejected the disk, so I put the disk back in and tried the 'check disk for errors' option. It worked for a moment, stood still,...
<DDR> ...and it just powered the computer off. Any tips?
<Avenger14322> Aspire 5750-6589
<Northwoods> when i try to save a file in my  /var/www/test.php , it doesn't let me save it says permission denied , i have only one login i.e Northwoods , which is probably should have admin rights
<Northwoods> what should i check or do ?
<oooaaaooo> its a acer travelmate 2410 btw
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: you may have to use sudo
<Avenger14322> another acer aye
<Northwoods> sudo in terminal window ?
<holben> is 'iw' the replacement for 'wireless-tools'?
<Avenger14322> i have the same issue oooaaaooo with ethernet not working
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: ^
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: or gksudo in X
<Avenger14322> but mines not a travelmate still acer tho
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: let me try
<DDR> Oh, thanks Northwoods, I'm using an acer... uhm... 7735.
<oooaaaooo> Avenger14322: i dont know if the ethernet works or not , the system just doesnt have physical access to the network. Only wireless
<Avenger14322> oo ok
<Avenger14322> nvm then
<ajay> hello i have an issue using ubuntu one on Xubuntu any help?
<ljsoftnet> ajay whats the issue?
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: i did gksudo , it brings up a window to do a TASK as root , but i want to login into my desktop enviorment as ROOT ?
<ajay> it says auth_failed
<ljsoftnet> ajay maybe you have a wrong password?
<Northwoods> ljsoftnet: ^
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: you want to save your file as root. Well, sorta. The problem is that your user doesn't have rights to /var/www. That's normal.
<Avenger14322> i have googled   ubuntu and the aspire 5750....  but nothing with a problem with ethernet and my model...   just nothing at all with ubuntu and my model
<ljsoftnet> Northwoods ?
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: yes , but how do i login as ROOt?
<ajay> no i entered it right and it is also added in the list of machines in my account while checking with firefox
<Northwoods> When i haven't even set any passwords for root
<Northwoods> su - in terminal window ?
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: you could just sudo mkdir /var/www/Northwoods    and then    chown it to your name, then save stuff there
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, I just figured out why my card reader wasn't working last night....
<Northwoods> What if i have to do everything again and again , i mean what if i want to login as root permanently ?
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: you can't, or shouldn't. You should run as a limited user unless you actually need to do something as root. Then you can sudo
<FoolsRun> Avenger14322:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1818976
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: sudo mkfile /var/www/ this means that i will have to use X everytime i have to make a new file for my project
<Stupp> hi, I need help to get timidity working with pulseaudio
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: sudo mkdir /var/www/your_folder_name
<Avenger14322> o ok... i see ...   it was for 10.04 and i have 11.04 so thought it wouldnt apply.. maybe i should of actually opened the link...
<raQi> Probably should know this, but just to be 100% sure: Does Ubuntu make similiar MRU lists as Windows, e.g. recently viewed images?
<Avenger14322> thankyou
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: did that , but it wont  let me paste any files into this folder even
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: did you chown it to your user?
<Northwoods> nopes , sorry let me try
<ajay> ljsoftnet any suggestions?
<FoolsRun> Northwoods:  sudo chown northwoods /var/www/foldername
<ljsoftnet> ajay i think it has a recover password, click on it
<dfcnvt> I'm planning on going to install a webserver on my laptop directly for an expermentation purpose. I wonder do you know of any framework that does that?
<ajay> but i do not think there is an issue with the account password.
<zapman> Hi guys, can anyone get bitmap fonts such as console-terminus working in OpenOffice.org? (Ubuntu version: 10.04).
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: here's an even better option,  http://heriman.wordpress.com/2008/08/05/enabling-apache-user-home-public_html-directory-in-ubuntu/
<ajay> i remove the device from my account and try reconnecting with the client my system gets added.
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: yes it worked ,
<dumbo88> dfcnvt: ubuntu server ?
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: the userdir mod for Apache, which should ship disabled with Ubuntu, will let you work in /home/Northwoods/public_html
<dfcnvt> I mean, any framework that perform less? I'm planning on going to install in my laptop, meaning I'm not expecting to have more than 5 user on my webserver.
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: which would be available at http://hostname/~yourname
<dfcnvt> dumbo88, no just ubuntu desktop
<Northwoods> FoolsRun: yes link you sent , seems to be solution to my problem
<Northwoods> let me check it
<dfcnvt> dumbo88, I will plan on going to install whichever package is needed for my laptop.
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: not sure if you have to make the public_html folder yourself or not
<jasef> You do,
<jasef> At least on debian you do
<ajay> ljsoftnet:i even ran a script put on the faq of ubuntu one and it showed errors
<Northwoods> i have a www dir already , i just have to update it into apache.confg
<dumbo88> most livecd s have some type of webwerver, what else ?
<FoolsRun> Northwoods: good luck! I'm out for the night.
<ajay> ljsoftnet:Tomboy GConf returned no tokens, skipping.Testing Ubuntu SSO Service token:  ERROR: 400 /!\ WARNING: Time difference is 20258 seconds. Authentication may fail.Ubuntu One-specific gnome-keyring returned no tokens, skipping.Visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoICheckOAuthTokens tofind out what this means.
<dfcnvt> dumbo88: No, I'd like to install on my laptop. Ah, nevermind, I'll just keep on researching on google.
<dfcnvt> I came up with a package, "thin" it's a high performance http webserver.. So, I'll play with that.
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: what was it?
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, in short, the device was working just fine...it's simply obsolete....
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: were you able to end up making it work with ubuntu/be useful?
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, I realized every card I was trying was SD HC, as soon as I put a standard SD card in, it auto mounted....
<dumbo88> dfcnvt if you want to promote it, why not prep a package ?
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: Ah. So does that mean it was the card reader and not linux (does it do this in windows?)?
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, I'll have to try, fortunately this computer dual boots Ubuntu and Vista, so I can load in there, try a few cards, and see what happens...but at least in Linux, it looks like the firmware simply can't handle the HC cards
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, it's a known issue with older SD card readers, and generally there's no solution but replacement....
<ajay> hello i have an issue using ubuntu one on Xubuntu any help?
<DominosPizza> Hello.  I'm thinking about using LTS versions of ubuntu.  However, is there something special I'd be missing out on if I use the LTS versions ? Any fancy new software or anything that would make me go "jolly, I wish I had that version instead" ?
<Stanley00> DominosPizza: LTS is for stable, if you want new software, ues the newest ubuntu version
<Stanley00> !LTS | DominosPizza
<ubottu> DominosPizza: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<RobbieCrash> DominosPizza: check this out http://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-ubuntu-10-10-and-vs-ubuntu-11-04/
<DominosPizza> yeah I know what LTS is
<gregoryws> Anybody here familiar with SAMBA/filesharing on 11.04?
<DominosPizza> RobbieCrash: that's more what i'm looking for
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws what do you need
<RobbieCrash> ?
<DominosPizza> RobbieCrash: but that's 10.10 vs 11.04..
<RobbieCrash> DominosPizza I'm not sure what all is different on the desktop end, but from what I understand, Unity is new and wonderful/awful, Ubuntu One seems nice.
<DominosPizza> RobbieCrash: seems they are claiming to have a better preformance when 11.04 hits due to the new kernels.
<gregoryws> to RobbieCrash  Have a weird problem between two samba/PC's
<RobbieCrash> ok?
<gregoryws> Each has apparently working samba smbclient shows both machines on each side
<RobbieCrash> DominosPizza probably in many areas, but depending on the machine you're running it on, you may not notice many of them.
<RobbieCrash> ok
<DominosPizza> RobbieCrash: E2200 + 4670 + 2GBs of 667MHz DDR2
<gregoryws> but only the "Master" can access ANY share, and then only the local one...
<PMello> masters, anyone knows why pidgin not connect to MOC, with error "Read error", and after i retry reconnect  so many times and accept the certificate, i can connect normally?
<RobbieCrash> what are the permissions on the files, and how did you share them?
<DominosPizza> RobbieCrash: perhaps I'll just download the LTS version, see if I'm happy with it.. go from there ?
<arovij> glebihan : ping.
<karen_m> why not go with the latest?
<karen_m> forget LTS
<gregoryws> using a "Public" folder shared through the stock "one-click" sharing options in nautilus
<RobbieCrash> DominosPizza noting wrong with that.
<DominosPizza> karen_m: I don't want to be bothered with updating every 6 months.
<karen_m> you'll need to go latest anyways for newer hardware and wifi
<karen_m> DominosPizza, you'll update 4 times a month anyways.
<DominosPizza> DominosPizza: not the distro
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws what error do you get when trying?
<karen_m> DominosPizza, on 10*, my wifi would drop.  Now on 11, it's rock solid
<karen_m> think about that for a second :)
<DominosPizza> karen_m: use wired.
<arovij> Hi I am having problem with correct entries in my sources.list file. Here is my problem and list of commands I ran in detail http://pastebin.com/EiYncaVY . thanks for help.
<karen_m> DominosPizza, it will say "there is an update, would you like to proceed." click it and you're done
<karen_m> what's hard about that? :)
<karen_m> oh well, got LTS
<karen_m> go
<gregoryws> In Nautilus it only gets as far as the Workgroup and then shows a dialog about Opening "Workgroup"
<RobbieCrash> arovij are you sure the package is just called firefox? Not, firefox_x86 or something similar?
<gregoryws> Evetually fails to mount and cant retrieve share list from serfver
<DominosPizza> karen_m: *shrug*.  I'm just looking to get off XP on this 'general usage machine' without paying for Win7 32bit since it seems dumb to pay for an OS I wont be using games on anymore.
<arovij> RobbieCrash : I am following this link https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Simple_Firefox_build
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws what changes have you made to your smb.conf?
<karen_m> DominosPizza, trust me, go 11 and you'll love it
<karen_m> i quit doing win7 about 2 years ago and never looked back, it's awesome
<karen_m> and when an upgrade is available, the same box will pop up and say "would you like to upgrade" .. .press it and answer a few questions ... reboot and you're on the latest
<karen_m> ubuntu is on every computer i own
<RobbieCrash> arovij but you're installing from a ppa, not from the default repository
<karen_m> virtualbox runs win7, so if i need to do anything in windows i pull up my virtualbox
<Girly-Girl> karen_m: #ubuntu-offropic maybe
<DominosPizza> It can't be on every computer I own, cause the i5 + 6850 has to be the gaming machine now.. This machine wouldn't pull GTA4 and Metro2033 for jack.
<karen_m> Girly-Girl, do you speak english?  We're talking about ubuntu and which one he should decide.  If that's off topic, would you like to discuss poker?
<arovij> RobbieCrash : Please help me with making correct entries in sources.list. Those entries are a result of trial and error.
<gregoryws> One machine has stock smb.conf file, that I manually added one share to, and the other share was created through Nautilus.  The other is stock all the way.
<DominosPizza> karen_m: I doubt even intel verterilazation or AMD-V/SMV would run games well in a virtual machine..
<RobbieCrash> arovij you stated you can't update due to legacy reasons, I can't give you a list of repositories that are safe for you to use. It would probably be easier to download firefox source and build from source
<karen_m> DominosPizza, i have not tried that.  for gaming, i reboot... I've got an i5 with 6990, and if i want to game I reboot into windows.  grub ftw
<gregoryws> Each machine will behave one of two eays, depending directly on if it is currently the "Master" Samaba server...
<karen_m> !firefox7
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws what do you mean by master?
<Girly-Girl> karen_m: Still its not ubuntu support
<DominosPizza> 6990? must have robbed a bank and known a guy that works at your lightbill company.
<arovij> RobbieCrash : That's exactly what I am trying to do but issue is the site states I need to to install some build tools for building firefox
<Girly-Girl> karen_m: Support = help to resolve problems with Ubuntu
<karen_m> won it lol  ... DominosPizza have a good one... conversation is over :)
<gregoryws> With "SMB" one machine always becomes the "Master" and all other samba servers are subbordinate.
<DominosPizza> the dots make it over........................ I guess..........................
<karen_m> Girly-Girl has a problem with our conversation
<RobbieCrash> arovij, do you have build-dep installed?
<RobbieCrash> try just doing apt-get install build-dep
<gregoryws> If I restart one PC running a SMB share (SAMBA), the other usually assumes "Master"
<glebihan> arovij, first thing, there are no packages for hardy at all in that ppa
<Girly-Girl> karen_m: DominosPizza I did not want to be rude or anything, its just better not to clutter this channel so people generally talk about such things in offtopic or by pm
<DominosPizza> If I stopped conversating on IRC or real life cause someone didn't like my conversation or had a problem with me , and everyone did it there wouldn't be any conversations. :_/
<arovij> RobbieCrash let me try that and get back. glebihan : i was using http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/generate.php to generate my sources.list entries
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Has anyone used centerim and irssi or weechat?
<arovij> glebihan : sorry it's this one.. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws ok, can you browse smb shares on localhost from either of the machines
<Girly-Girl> Hi I have kubuntu 11.04. Aparently something removed kde-workspace packages. I am stuck without GUI now as KDM will not login to anything. I know how to fix this but I need an Internet connection. How can I connect to a 802.11g WPA-PSK wireless network from command line?
<gregoryws> Only the one who is currently the "MASTER", and then only it's own local shares...
<glebihan> arovij, well I don't know exactly how this site works, but it doesn't really matter
<RobbieCrash> so Master can browse its own shares, but not slave's and slave cannot browse either? Does it matter who the master is?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Girly-Girl I'm running off a machine with no X either
<arovij> glebihan : ok..
<glebihan> arovij, as I said there are no packages for hardy in the ppa you added, and there is no chance you'll ever get to build firefox 10 for it
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl is the network encrypted?
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: Yes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Going to irssi, be right back
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: Like I said 802.11g WPA-PSK
<arovij> glebihan : I can't build this on later versions of ubuntu.. I have to build with 6.06 ... what entries can I make?
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash is there a difference between browsing the SAMBA share normally and doing it through localhost?
<glebihan> arovij, nothing you can do. It simply won't work. And why adding a hardy repository on 6.06 ? Why do you need to build for that version
<glebihan> ?
<Girly-Girl> Ideas for wireless?
<th0r> Girly-Girl: you can configure the network in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/network/interfaces, then use ifup to bring it up
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl, assuming eth0, all commands are sudo, ifdown eht0; dhclient -r eth0; ifup eth0, iwconfig eth0 essid "SSID"; iwconfig eth0 key HEXKEYNOTASCII | iwconfig eth0 key s:ASCIIKEY
<Us3r_Unfriendly> mucho better
<arovij> glebihan : I have to make some changes for firefox and later deploy it on some 100 odd machines.. Now these machines use very old version of linux. i have to replicate the same enviornment in my machine..
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: Does it have to be in ASCI?
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws it just goes out over the network that way, rather than just browsing through the file explorer.
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl the last one is OR, not both
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: OR???
<Geoffrey2> Shirakawasuna, yep, tried in Vista, the regular SD card loaded right up, the SDHC card was totally ignored...
<Shirakawasuna> Geoffrey2: Ah. That's a bummer, but at least it isn't an unfixable ubuntu quirk :)
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl the | for or
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: ok
<glebihan> arovij, well 6.06 is way outdated... and not supported at all. The thing to do is either upgrade those machines or stick with old versions of firefox
<RobbieCrash> so you either do iwconfig eth0 key HEXKEY, OR you do iwconfig eth0 key s:ASCIIKEY
<DDR> Hm, kubuntu's live CD doesn't want to even start booting, here...
<DDR> This installation thing is kinda hard. :(
<arovij> glebihan : you are right. ok let me try putting some sense in my seniors.. Thanks for your time :)
<dummy> question
<glebihan> arovij, you're welcome
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl if you're not using ASCII, don't do anything before the key, if you are you need to put "s:" before the key
<Us3r_Unfriendly> I should actually learn command line wifi
<dummy> quicktime for linux?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> never had to yet
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: I guess I must replace eth0 with wlan0?
<RobbieCrash> yes
<RobbieCrash> and make sure you put sudo before each command
<dummy> something to convert video files
<RobbieCrash> I just am lazy
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dummy: handbrake
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash as far as I can see the local shares are only browsable on the machine that is "Master".
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: I'm on windows now, I will make it into a script and reboot then
<dummy> handbrake 4 linux?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dummy: avidemux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dummy: handbreak for linux yes...but i'm not sure if it's in the repos yet.  I'd check but i'm in tty right now
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl good luck
<dummy> I use avidmux..I need to make quicktime conversion
<dummy> waaah
<dummy> brb
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/702595/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm not sure i can talk about handbreak here seeing that it's not in the repos and is considered 3rd party app.  but I use it and it's great.
<dummy> yep gonna try it now
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash smbclient -L localhost -U% indicates that each server is aware of each other, but smbclient -L "other-server" ends in connection failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL).
<dfcnvt> ...I forgot how to set up init
<dfcnvt> I have two files already placed in two different directory
<dfcnvt> one of them in /etc/init.d/
<dfcnvt> another in /opt/script
<gregoryws> dummy Handbrake is in the repos, I use it often
<dfcnvt> how do I start init ?
<gregoryws> dummy sorry, Handbrake is in a ppa
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws what version of Ubuntu?
<dummy> okay going to log into launchpad and get handbrake
<dummy> yea ppa from launchpad
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash Ubuntu 11.04
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl yes, but replace SSID and HEXKEY with yours, obviously.
<dummy> I luv linux
<dfcnvt> I have a script in my /opt directory and a proper init file in /etc/init.d directory... How do I run init to say I have a new script here please run them every boot.
<Girly-Girl> RobbieCrash: Thanks for your help
<dummy> repos?
<gregoryws> dummy I can say that the Handbrake ppa has been one of the few reliable things for me with 11.04
<PanArtur> dfcnvt: update-rc [scriptname] defaults
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws can you enable guest access to the shares and test that?
<dummy> I am all ears
<RobbieCrash> Girly-Girl you're welcome
<dummy> video transcoder
<dummy> avidmux vs handbrake
<dfcnvt> PanArtur: I recently tried out your command, found out update-rc isn't in ubuntu
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws unfortunately, that smb error is the generic one, so it's hard to troubleshoot.
<dfcnvt> PanArtur: Would update-rc.d do?
<PanArtur> dfcnvt: ooo my mistake. yes
<RobbieCrash> can you grep through /var/log/samba/log.OTHERHOST
<PanArtur>  dfcnvt rc.d
<dfcnvt> to be sure.. does it have to be a script file or init file?
<PanArtur> dfcnvt: I think it could be symlink
<dfcnvt> okay, how do I undo them?
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash don't I know it.  It took me two days to get the first smb share going on my desktop.  I'd swear that UBU11.04 samba doesn't behave the way stock samba is supposed to.  I finally managed to get it to where I could access it repeatedly from other windows/ubuntu pc's on my lan.  But today, it's not even browsable..
<you2> right
<PanArtur> dfcnvt: use disable instead defaults - read man update-rc.d
<dummy> ty
<dfcnvt> gotcha
<dfcnvt> thanks
<glebihan> dfcnvt, is your script just a task to run on boot or really a service ?
<gregoryws> dummy what's your target viewing platform?
<dfcnvt> It's a firewall script.
<dummy> well, to make a long story short...I have ubuntu at home and mac at school.
<glebihan> dfcnvt, ok but is it just something that needs to be run one time on boot, or does it keep running in background afterwards ?
<dummy> I need quicktime.  I don't have windows anymore...waaah.
<dfcnvt> I'd like to have my firewall to run at all time.
<dfcnvt> So, run on boot every time.
<dummy> windows withdrawals
<glebihan> dfcnvt, you didn't really answer my question. Does you script just do some initializations or does it keep running ?
<gregoryws> dummy do you need to convert files to watch them on the mac or convert to watch on the UBUNTU?
<dummy> I am going to install the ppa handbrake like you said awhile back
<dfcnvt> glebihan, both, this script requires a boot everytime the machine run. Meaning, it keep running in the background.
<RobbieCrash> gregoryws and you haven't changed any of your smb.conf or iptables, or installed any firewalls or anything?
<RobbieCrash> on either box?
<dfcnvt> glebihan: So, assuming this line, "update-rc.d firewall defaults" is what I want it to do.
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash not since it last worked across my network.  And I haven't touched my iptables.  I didn't even know what UFW was, till I ran down a T/S lead.
<dfcnvt> glebihan, not to be confused, this script run once for iptables to set up the configuration. This script doesn't require a long running in the background.
<dummy> how do I install a ppa?
<dfcnvt> glebihan: maybe that is answering your question?
<dummy> oof
<glebihan> dfcnvt, err, well not really. You just told be that it both kept running in background and did not. Which one is it ?
<gregoryws> dummy can you, or, have you included med-buntu in your repo list?
<gregoryws> medibuntu
<dummy> no
<dummy> I    will look now
<dfcnvt> glebihan, let me be clear again. This script only need to run once at the boot up.
<gregoryws> There are alot of "grey-area" packages for video playback.  There isn't a video I  haven't been able to play on my Ubuntu pc.  Medi-buntu might be your ticket..
<dummy> no medibuntu
 * rhin0 never had a problem with vid on ubuntu
<rhin0> use totem
<glebihan> dfcnvt, ok then the simplest way is just to put a line to run that script in /etc/rc.local
<rhin0> or use ..
<rhin0> whats the name --- the player
<rhin0> plays eveyhting
<dfcnvt> ..Okay, I'll check
<dummy> found medibuntu in launchpad
<dummy> okay load medibuntu first
<dummy> ?
<gregoryws> dummy google medibuntu  the homepage has instructions on how to add it.
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash  would simply enabling guest accounts through the smb.conf be the way to check what you suggested earlier?
<dummy> nice..you have more than answered my questions..
<keyzs> can anyone tell me how i open port for utorrent on ubuntu 11.04
<keyzs> on firewall
<dfcnvt> glebihan: Am I to understand the purpose of rc.local is to run at the end of the booting's sequence?
<gregoryws> dummy finding the right packages sometimes takes trial and error.  I've found that different flavors of ubuntu (kubu, xub, ubu, etc) and different versions favor different media players.  DVD playback usually takes a little tinkering for example..
<glebihan> dfcnvt, that's right
<dummy> this is all new to me
<dfcnvt> glebihan, thanks... I think I'm interested in learning more about rc
<dummy> but it certainly is more fun that windows
<dummy> there is no way I would have found this chat on windows
<glebihan> dfcnvt, that may not be such a good idea actually (I mean to learn too much about it). It's not deprecated on ubuntu and is only still there for compatibility reasons
<glebihan> dfcnvt, the init process is now handled by upstart, so this is probably what you'll want to learn about
<dummy> giggle
<glebihan> meant "it's *now* deprecated"
<dummy> ty and goodnight from ca
<jasef> First time I've heard about upstart.... time to research.
<dfcnvt> glebihan: I might be interested in making my own distro, say, gentoo... Would this learning process require me to understand rc?
<dfcnvt> glebihan, nvrmnd, it's just a substitution is all you're saying.. rc --> upstart. http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<xgt001> any cpu frequency selector for unity?
<dfcnvt> Alright, I'm out. thanks anyway
<xgt001> how do i set cpu frequency in unity? in natty/oneiric
<ABi1> hiii
<orated> Even after usinf autoclean, clean and autoremove, I keep getting E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.n/ is 2.4GB Can anyone  suggest any resolution please?
<ABi1> gnome 3 not working in vmware workstation 8
<xgt001> ABi1, are you on oneiric or natty?
<ABi1> natty
<BiKER-JENS> Hallo :)
<xgt001> did u install vmware equivalent of guest additions and try?
<BiKER-JENS> I've been trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 server LTS on a FITPC2i
<ABi1> yes
<BiKER-JENS> And I have some problems with GRUP
<BiKER-JENS> It will only work if - have a usb stick in
<BiKER-JENS> and GRUP is written on it
<BiKER-JENS> i have 160 gb sata2 disk in
<ollii> g'morning
<BiKER-JENS> some one have clue howto make it boot from harddrive and not the usb-stick
<ollii> are there some problems with the apt host: 91.189.92.171 ?
<PanArtur> orated: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/arcives*.deb
<ollii> samba packages seem to be missing
<PanArtur> orated: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<ABi1> any solution to run gnome 3 in vmware
<xgt001> ABi1, i think it requires hardware accelaration anyways...most likely wont work..is fallback mode workingh
<biborn> cannot run?
<PanArtur> BiKER-JENS: run ubuntu from pendrive open terminal and enter sudo grub-instal /dev/sda
<ABi1> xgt001 i m usin intel 965 chipset
<ollii> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/samba-common_3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.8_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.171 80]
<orated> PanArtur: Its empty
<PanArtur> orated: du -hs /path/to/directory - and check
<orated> PanArtur: How much space is assigned to / with installer selected for guided/auti installation?
<xgt001> ABi1, apparently vmware and gnome 3 dont go well... but virtualbox DOES work well with guest additions recently
<xgt001> ABi1, did u check if hardware accelaration is enabled for your vm?
<orated> PanArtur: 8.0K    /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bhavesh> I want to Uninstall Ubuntu, should I just delete the linux partition, and follow the three commands for Uninstalling GRUB using Linux from a live Ubuntu USB?
<bhavesh> that will boot me into windows by default?
<bhavesh> here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/
<ardithoxha> hey guys, how to go to change SYSTEM SOUND like when shut down or logging in!
<dummy> greg
<dummy> just one last comment
<susundberg> bhavesh: umm the 'dd' command will really un-install the boot loader of any kind -- your system wont boot after that
<Northwoods> how do i search a string in vi editor ?
<dummy> I found a site compilelinux
<susundberg> bhavesh: use windows installation / repair disk or similar
<ardithoxha> hey guys, how to go to change SYSTEM SOUND like when shut down or logging in!
<rumba> Has anyone manged to run Portal 2 in Windows 7 in Virtualbox?
<bhavesh> susundberg: So,, is there any linux command for it?
<bhavesh> ok
<susundberg> bhavesh: well linux does not contain windows bootloader so no afaik
<xgt001> ardithoxha, sound effects under the sound indicator menu
<dummy> adding handbrake now and chatting in another terminal
<bhavesh> susundberg: ok
<susundberg> bhavesh: i guess somebody has done such (didn't google for that though) but using windows installation disk is just easier i would say
<bhavesh> alright
<orated> bhavesh: And after that if you want to boot directly into Windows after deleting linux partition, you will have to fix the mbr
<dummy> ok bye for now
<ardithoxha> xgt001: but where, preferences> or administatration>
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash enabled guest access to my share on one box, and cannot access it from the other.
<bhavesh> orated: ok
<gregoryws> LOL anyone know a good technical book on linux networking?
<orated> PanArtur: ?
<ardithoxha> hey, how to change sound schemes? preferences or administration?
<orated> PanArtur: I'm stuck with that error. I cannot install or upgrade ...
<xgt001> ardithoxha, sorry for late reply... under preferences
<ardithoxha> xgt001: f*** I have made like Windows 7 and dont know which is? what is named?
<Northwoods> Why does my ubuntu doesn't let me create folders or files in /home/ directory through GUI ?
<Northwoods> not through X
<xgt001> ardithoxha, are you on 10.10 or 10.04?
<ardithoxha> xgt001: im 10.10
<mekwall> hmm, for some reason Ubuntu doesn't remember my ssh passwords. what could be the reason for this?
<xgt001> Northwoods, are u referring to /home/user or just /home directory
<mekwall> keeps asking me for passwords when autofs is remouting my ssh mounts
<jasef> Northwoods, /home is owned by root, I think, and /home/<user> is owned by the user
<Northwoods> xgt001: you mean i need to create a user /home/user/  , then i can create files and folders under it ?
<jasef> mekwall, have you tried using keys for autoauth? I don't think it does remember SSH passwords.
<mekwall> jasef: I am using password protected keys
<jasef> mekwall, Oh... I'm not sure about it remembering those - I use keys without a password so I don't have to enter anything to connect
<jasef> >.>
<xgt001> Northwoods, see if your user name is sample then the home  will have /home/sample directory where you have the full access to create anything
<bhavesh> susundberg: But can't I use the second command # dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1 ? Because the statement above it says "Just remove MBR, without the partition table "
<mekwall> jasef: heh... well, it's for remote access to corporate servers so I have to have passwords on the keys ;)
<bhavesh> susundberg: Just because I dont currently have windows DVD :(
<xgt001> Northwoods, you cant modify /home folder
<somsip> mekwall: that's what password protected kets do. You'll have to regen them without keys to avoid that
<somsip> ...without passwords...
<Northwoods> xgt001: thanks got it
<mekwall> somsip: that can't be right...
<anandvenkat4> Is there any way to differentiate between the ethernet, ppp and pptp interface in linux?
<mekwall> somsip: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeKeyring/Ssh for example
<susundberg> bhavesh: the dd command will erase the MBR -- that handles the booting of the machine -> your windows will not boot
<mekwall> somsip: I've already added my keys with ssh-add
<ardithoxha> xgt001: im 10.10 as said but what is name of that app for system scheme?
<jasef> mekwall, Oh, okay. Sorry :( I dunno what to suggest, I don't have any experience with using passworded keys past that my SSH doesnt remember the passwords
<bhavesh> susundberg: ok
<susundberg> bhavesh: you can also write the grub such that it will boot directly to windows, and then from windows erase the linux partition
<bhavesh> susundberg: For that I need to make sure my grub is installed on another partition .. so when I delete Linux partition, mu grub wont get deleted?
<somsip> mekwall: and do they list when you ssh-add -l ?
<mekwall> somsip: they sure do :)
<gregoryws> Northwoods what are you whishing to do with your/home ?
<xgt001> ardithoxha, sound preferences i think sorry not sure coz i am on 11.10
<somsip> mekwall: and they have &.pub paired files...etc...?
<susundberg> bhavesh: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1170-how-to-change-the-default-boot-order-for-grub2-in-ubuntu-1004-and-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<kaushik_> is there any very good creator of html5 sheets for ubuntu
<mekwall> jasef: removing passwords from keys is merely an insecure workaround :P
<mekwall> somsip: indeed they do :)
<anandvenkat4> Is there any way to differentiate between the ethernet, ppp and pptp interface in linux?
<susundberg> bhavesh: afaik the grub is installed on MBR and not on any particular partition
<xgt001> mekwall, did u try bluefish editor or even quanta plus
<ajay> i have a prob running ubuntu one in xubuntu any help?
<mekwall> somsip: have two keys for different server farms, and they both start with id_rsa_
<bhavesh> susundberg: ok :)
<xgt001> ajay, what problem
<mekwall> somsip: and they have 0400 permissions
<susundberg> bhavesh: but beware -- i am not sure about this -- this was the case with lilo and grub but i guess you are using grub2
<mekwall> xgt001: think you got the wrong person ;)
<ajay> xgt001:it shows auth_failed though the pass is right and my machine is added to the list on ma account
<orated> susundberg: What if he tries to fix mbr directly after deleting linux partitions by using Windows recovery disc and running commands like bootrec.exe /fixmbr, /scanOS etc ... using command prompt?
<somsip> mekwall: so you have a id_rsa_server1 (private key) and id_rsa_server1.pub for each in .ssh?
<mekwall> somsip: yup
<bhavesh> susundberg: yea im,.. it was installed with Ubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<susundberg> orated: i suggested that, but he didnt have windows install disk
<mekwall> somsip: the pubs are also added to authorized_keys
<sajimon> hmm, how come i have latest version of ubuntu font family from gentoo portage and on ubuntu its still old version without mono and condensed variants, funny
<mekwall> somsip: I am using autosshfs (https://github.com/hellekin/autosshfs)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<somsip> mekwall: can you connect without passwords trying direct SSH?
<mekwall> somsip: yeah, that works
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Is there a web page how to install lilo on the installation of Ubuntu Server?
<mekwall> somsip: but whenever its remounting it asks me for the pwd
<somsip> mekwall: can you tail the sshd.log (or is it auth.log) to see whatthey error is when sshfs tries to connect?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> If I install Ubuntu Server to my server PC, grub wouldn't work.
<susundberg> orated: oh i guess he could have just booted to windows and run fixmbr from there?
<orated> susundberg: Yes
<ajay> xgt001:any advice?
<mekwall> somsip: ah, good idea!
<susundberg> orated: ups .. well i hope he survives
<Velshtein> pardon me, would anyone be willing to help a newcomer to linux with a /dev/dm-0 issue?
<susundberg> Velshtein: state your problem and we will see :)
<Velshtein> Super. Give me a moment
<mekwall> somsip: http://pastie.org/2642376 <-- replaced the host with ? for security reasons ;)
<jasef> mekwall, :( getting me curious >>
<ajay> i have a prob running ubuntu one in xubuntu any help?
<mekwall> jasef: about? :)
<rkhshm> I pulled in a torrent via vuze but the vuze interface is not opening on my machine. but i can see heavy netwrok activity(downdoing)
<rkhshm> top does not show that vuze is runnig.
<rkhshm> how do i get the interface?
<somsip> mekwall: http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2009/12/30/gnome-keyring-daemon-unsupported-key-algorithm-in-certificate-1-2-840-10045-2-1/
<mekwall> rkhshm: try with: ps aux|grep vuze
<Velshtein> < mostly a windows user. Installed Ubuntu 11.04 as a dual-boot option to toy with (I always wanted to learn). Friend heard I had done it and wanted me to look at a clients hard drive that needed to be recovered, but he couldn't access it from windows.
<Velshtein> Gave it to me, I plugged it in - shows up fine in the BIOS, but not at all in windows. Thought that odd, so booted into Ubuntu and took a look in Nautilus. Nothing. Ran a fdisk -l and it showed both of MY drives just fine, but this /dev/dm-0 in place of the new one.
<jasef> mekwall, what host needs to be ?'d out for security :P
<somsip> mekwall: suggest installing libpam-unix2 (shrugs)
<gregoryws> RobbieCrash thanks for your time on my problem. I think I'm just going to have to scrap SAMBA and look at NFS or some other route.  I can't keep banging my head against a wall on a regular basis.
<rkhshm> mekwall: yes its running..
<rkhshm> but i dont have the UI
<rkhshm> to see whats going on
<rkhshm> all i can see is that its downloading something
<mekwall> jasef: because its only used internally :)
<Velshtein> (I should probably note that I understand little to none by way of linux lingo, so be gentle :))
<jasef> >.> lol k
<mekwall> jasef: and you never know what people is sitting here :)
<rkhshm> mekwall: any ideas how to get back to UI
<mekwall> rkhshm: uhm, so vuze gui is gone? :)
<rkhshm> mekwall: lol.. yes
<rkhshm> :)
<rkhshm> mekwall: vuze is happily downloading something .. i dont even know what that is :)
<mekwall> rkhshm: no idea, I don't use vuze :P
<ABi1> so there is no way out to run gnome 3 in vmware
<mekwall> vuze is a insanely bloated client
<rkhshm> mekwall: transmission?
<The_Phoenix> I'm seeing this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer At the end, I see references to netboot folder in install. Which ISO is this tutorial referring to? I mounted the i386 iso on WinXP but I don't see netboot folder
<mekwall> rkhshm: for local torrents, yes... otherwise rtorrent
<rkhshm> ok
<gregoryws> My first pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/702618/plain/
<mekwall> rkhshm: you want to kill vuze?
<mekwall> rkhshm: I bet thats the best way... kill it and start again :)
<rkhshm> mekwall: yeah tryring it
<gregoryws> Sigh, last time, lol, ANY SAMBA/UBUNTU filesharing gurus out there?
<mekwall> rkhshm: try with killall vuze :D
<ABi1> any way out to run gnome 3(ubuntu    11.04) as vmware client
<mekwall> rkhshm: or killall -9 vuze if that doesn't work
<The_Phoenix> gregoryws: am not a guru but I might be able to help
<ajay> i have a prob running ubuntu one in xubuntu any help?
<mekwall> ABi1: gnome 3 on 11.04 isn't very stable
<rkhshm> why does pgrep vuze not show anything?
<rkhshm> no PID
<mekwall> ABi1: tried it before I went for 11.10 beta, which works so much better
<rkhshm> and ps aux |grep vuze shows a PID but when i pkill it it says no such process??
<rkhshm> weird
<gregoryws> The_Phoenix it's pretty tough, I've spent over 5 hours and I'm not new to linux...
<Velshtein> With a little research, I think my /dev/dm-0 drive is a LVM2 encrypted drive. I need to recover it. Anyone know how?
<jasef> Wow... my window manager is bgging up... I think I better restart it -.-
<mekwall> rkhshm: trying with sudo?
<rkhshm> mekwall: yea
<jasef> It keeps stopping me from alt-tabbing or switching windows until I right click around
<mekwall> rkhshm: ps aux|grep vuze will show the grep command as well :P
<mekwall> just so you know
<rkhshm> mekwall: yeah i know
<mekwall> rkhshm: what if you do killall -9 vuze?
<rkhshm> vuze not found
<rkhshm> but still there is network activity.
<rkhshm> my ubuntu has gone bonkers
<mekwall> rkhshm: do a which vuze
<mekwall> rkhshm: so you know where its located
<mekwall> then do killall <location of vuze>
<rkhshm> /usr/bin/vuze
<mekwall> killall -9 /usr/bin/vuze
<rkhshm> no process found
<rkhshm> hmm
<mekwall> weird :)
<rkhshm> yeah.
<mekwall> rkhshm: and its still running?
<rkhshm> mekwall: and a timely du -h on the vuze download folder shows the size increasing
<rkhshm> ;)
<mekwall> somsip: seems that libpam2 solved the problem :) big thanks! that pwd dialog was getting on my nerves
<rkhshm> lol
<mekwall> rkhshm: lol ok
<somsip> mekwall: np - i learnt something about gnome-keyring too :)
<mekwall> sometux: gnome-keyring is good shit :D
<mekwall> oops
<mekwall> somsip*
<somsip> mekwall: I may look closer at it. ta
<mekwall> somsip: btw, check out autosshfs if you do any ssh mounting
<mekwall> when you do ls ~/mnt/ssh/domain.com it will automount domain.com :)
<mekwall> no need for configs
<vlt> Hello. When I open an .odt document in OOo 3.2.0 the program crashes after a few seconds. What to check first?
<somsip> mekwall: thanks, but mostly I route via svn/git or scp odd files.
<mekwall> somsip: ah, cool :)
<rkhshm> mekwall: here is the best part.. I removed vuze pkg itself.. still there is network activity
<rkhshm> ha ha
<somsip> mekwall: will rmemeber for other time though
<mekwall> rkhshm: usually, removing a package doesn't kill the process
<farciarz84> Hi, I got some question. Having 64-bit ubuntu version, I need 32-bit gl libraries that wine requieres. Wine is 32-bit only. How to get 32 gl drivers working properly?
<mekwall> rkhshm: it's still in memory :)
<rkhshm> hmm..
<gregoryws> SAMBA problem: Ubuntu 11.04 on 2 PCs; both running full SAMBA from 11.04 repos, smbclient of localhost proves both are aware of each other.  But only master can browse and only it's own shares, no matter which one is master at the time.
<farciarz84> I guess multiarch is what for.
<rkhshm> ok no choice but to reboot now
<susundberg> Velshtein: if its encrypted, and you do not have the key, i would drop hopes for recovery
<Velshtein> yikes. okay, well assume i acquire the key. what would i do from there?
<susundberg> Velshtein: it might be possible, but as the encryption is designed to prevent that its not easy that job ..
<Velshtein> yeah, i can understand why
<BiKER-JENS> thank you sudo grub-install /dev/sda/ worked like a charm!
<BiKER-JENS> Love you dudes ;)
<susundberg> Velshtein: try 'sudo lvdisplay'
<Velshtein> no volume groups found
<Velshtein> here's the result of my sudo fdisk -l
<Velshtein> http://pastebin.com/DLqWjkxU
<susundberg> Velshtein: huh, i though the dm-0 would be lvm partition, but no .. (?)
<Velshtein> i assumed it was based on research... maybe not?
<Velshtein> again, i know nothing about the drive save that my BIOS read it, but windows can't, and it isn't showing up in nautilus either
<Velshtein> susundberg: sorry, is proper etiquette to include the name of the person you're talking to?
<jasef> Velshtein, sorry, I'm coming in late but... are you trying to keep some data on that drive or is it blank?
<Velshtein> jasef: my friend would like me to recover data off of it for a client. family photos or something
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<susundberg> Velshtein: I am kind of out ideas what to do. I would probably try to dig up first why its a) showing up as dm-0 if its not LVM disk -- could it be that its encrypted disk with LVM and it shows in they way it does -- or is it maybe corrupted?
<susundberg> Velshtein: oh good somebody else with more skillz is showing up
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/sjMHTj58
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: /dev/sda and dev/sdb are both my drives
<dannN> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 Server on VirtualBox. How can i load a CD mounted to the virtual cd drive in command line?
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: also note that this is a dual-boot machine. Those NTFS drives are for Win7
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: Can you pastebin the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" ?
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: jesus. yes. give me a second. lots of pretty colors
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/iaY3hJun
<Jordan_U> dannN: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: on that note, I see a mention of something being unformatted. Surely it would show up in Nautilus then?
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: It looks like encrypted swap "cryptswap" which would mean that it has no files on it.
<dannN> Jordan_U: thank you
<Jordan_U> dannN: You're welcome.
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Interesting. He claims otherwise. Is there a reason it isn't showing up to mount?
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Or, assuming he's wrong, how would I access it to format it?
<jasef> I just find it strange that it said it had an invalid partitioning table O-o
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: Does /dev/dm-0 go away if you remove your friend's disk?
<rootclm> hello
<rootclm> hh
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Depends how long you're willing to wait. I don't know how safe it is to pull the SATA cable directly out of the drive while the computer is on
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: I'm guessing from the fact that only two physical devices (/dev/sda and /dev/sdb) are listed that your friends drive is not currently being recognised at all. My guess is that /dev/dm-0 is actually part of your normal system.
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: that's odd, because the BIOS recognized it
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Are there any other drive formats out there that Ubuntu wouldn't read by default?
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: As an ugly last resort you can always copy off the files with FreeDOS then (DOS uses the BIOS to access drives).
<GirlyGirl> Hi how to I generate a package download script with apt-get or aptitude?
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: Only obscure FakeRAID, and in that case I think we would still see the member devices as /dev/sdc, /dev/sde etc in /dev/disk/by-id/ (though I may be wrong, I don't work much with FakeRAID).
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Interesting. How would I go about that?
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: Hmm. Let me do a quick reboot and see what the drive is listed as in the BIOS
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: /join ##freedos.
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: I need to leave now. Good luck.
<Velshtein> Jordan_U: thanks for the help mate
<Jordan_U> Velshtein: You're welcome.
<gregoryws> SAMBA problem: Ubuntu 11.04 on 2 PCs; both running full SAMBA from 11.04 repos, smbclient of localhost proves both are aware of each other. But only master can browse and only it's own shares, no matter which one is master at the time.
<sammy> I thought checking the 'make available for all users' in a network setting in network-manager would make the computer connect to that wireless network at boot. please tell me I dont have to completely NOT use network-manager to have my computer connect to an available wireless network at boot?
<sammy> (at boot read: before a user logs into gdm)
<gregoryws> sammy I'm late to this party, but are you using a bluetooth or other device external to your machine?
<sammy> external? its not bluetooth or usb. its an internal wireless card.
<almoxarife> gregoryws: how did you setup samba?
<gregoryws> OK
<sammy> and you're not late gregoryws I just like to jump right in.
<sammy> maybe checking 'make available for all users' and having it connect at boot is only for wired connections. I swear Ive seen this behavior before without having to manually configure the connection in a console. I thought network manager, since it starts at boot, could connect to a wireless network at boot. I know how to configure /etc/network/interfaces to connect at boot, but Id rather network-manager handle it if possible.
<almoxarife> gregoryws: listen to sammy
<daxroc> Morning
<sammy> almoxarife: I have no idea what gregoryws is trying to do :P sorry, I was asking my own question
<gregoryws> almoxarife the first PC took awhile, ubuntu 11.04 uses a modified samba setup.  It took me >10hours to get to a working samba share as I wanted it.
<gregoryws> BUT it worked
<Guest98726> anybody here familliar with the usb katana?
<gregoryws> Now, over a week later, I can't access the shares anymore across the network
<almoxarife> gregoryws: yet they don't share data between them, as sammy said, via nautilus setup sharing, its painless, unless you have configured something in the conf that would negate the changes introduced by the nautilus method
<sammy> anymore? the shares have disappeared? we'll have to play the 'what changed' game
<sammy> almoxarife: again, I have no idea what gregoryws is talking about, I was asking my own question, not responding to him.
<almoxarife> sammy: got it
<sammy> my issue is wireless not being started at boot, which is what I thought the behavior was when you checked 'make available for all users' or however its written. though almoxarife sounds right, if you configured samba manually, it might be best to ask in a samba setting, and not here. everyone here tends to be very 'use the UbuntuWay or "do it yourself" as linus would say'
<sammy> which would be great if everything worked out of the box more often than not :P devs lately are a bit too worried about bells and whistles to worry about regressions and unified behavior across the board.
<ga_pro1988>  #join backtrack-linux
<almoxarife> sammy: yes, if wireless is checked and some wifi is set to auto-all I would expect it to be up at boot
<sammy> almoxarife: auto-all? in /etc/NetworkManager or some sort?
<gregoryws> The 'Ubuntu Way' isn't working right now either.
<ga_pro1988> how do i join backtrack??
<almoxarife> sammy: yes, in networkmanager, no cli and no conf changes
<ga_pro1988> backtrack-linux
<sammy> ga_pro1988: I think you're looking for /join #channelname
<ga_pro1988> thank
<ikonia> ga_pro1988: #backtrack-linux is the channel name
<almoxarife> gregoryws: is what you want in the end to have two desktops being able to share files? and are they in the same network?
<sammy> gregoryws: if you'd like, try installing etckeeper. that will commit your /etc to a concurrent version system. then try apt-get purging any samba packages, and re install them. that might guarantee any config changes youve made that would hose the 'UbuntuWay' are purged
<sammy> gregoryws: if that doesn't work, you can use the cvs system set up in /etc/ to restore that directory to its previous version
<sammy> maybe concurrent version system isnt the right term; whatever CVS stands for, git and bzr and the like
<sammy> almoxarife: so ill fire up my user, check to make sure ... auto-all you say. I dont know where to find this but I'll poke around in the network-manager gui
<almoxarife> sammy: in the wifi tab of net-manager
<gregoryws> almoxarife yes, and yes.  smbclient -L localhost yields :http://paste.ubuntu.com/702630/
<almoxarife> gregoryws: and to achive the above discussed you installed full samba?
<sammy> in the wifi tab of network manager all I see is a list of networks, their names and when they were last used, nd three buttons to add/edit and delete networks
<gregoryws> almoaxarife if you attempt to share a folder thrue nautilus, it will ask to install full samba.. so I did on both machines
<sammy> oh! look at that. the 'available to all users' isnt checked. whoooooops
<ga_pro1988> quit
<ga_pro1988> why i can't go to web site backtrack??
<ikonia> ga_pro1988: no idea, ask the guys in #backtrack-linux
<gregoryws> sammy didn't know cvs could be used like that...
<awaad> I want to install RHEL 6 besides my Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop
<awaad> Is there any tool that can help me to install it from my flash memory ?
<sammy> gregoryws: its a very handy tool. etckeeper actually runs commits before and after each apt procedure, in case the installation/removal of software makes changes to /etc files you don't like. its one of the first things i install on every debian machine
<iuytfr> hello
<almoxarife> gregoryws: it does a bit more than that, may I suggest you un-install what ever you installed above what was on the machine already related to samba, then using nautilus right click on the folders you want to share, insure everything is checked , most important is that 'anyone' can access , I have been down the road of full installs and I have always gone back to the method discussed above, because it works
<iuytfr> i got 3 pc on my LAN, i want to sent message over broadcast
<iuytfr> any idea ?
<sammy> awaad: flash memory as in a usb stick? or sd card? I beleive unetbootin is a very good tool for that, though ubuntu does have its own usb disk creator. i forget its name exactly, googling should yield it.
<gregoryws> sammy etckeeper?  I'll write that down:)
<sammy> iuytfr: could you be more specific? send a message how, exactly? to where?
<awaad> sammy: It is a usb stick
<awaad> sammy: Do you mean "Ubuntu Live Usb Creator" ?
<sammy> awaad: thats the one
<ajay> i have a prob with ubuntu one on xubuntu any help?
<bazhang> ajay, try #ubuntuone
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if the version of ubuntu i have installed is desktop or server edition? cat /etc/issue just shows Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<ikonia> ajay: #xubuntu - some of the guys where saying it no longer works with xubuntu
<awaad> sammy: Do you think it will help me for installing not Ubuntu but RHEL6 ?
<ikonia> ajay: up to you
<ikonia> ajay: sorry, that was for awaad
<gregoryws> almoxarife wouldn't the 'anyone' can access make it too easy for someone to steal files?
<ikonia> ajay: the guys in #xubuntu where saying that ubuntuone no longer works with xubuntu
<sammy> AdvoWork: 'server' and 'desktop' editions of ubuntu only differ by having different meta-packages installed that contain different software. there is no real difference. if you check for the installation of ubuntu-desktop, that will tell you
<AdvoWork> sammy, how would i check that, from the console? sorry
<almoxarife> gregoryws: if its not a home net then you can leave it unchecked, you will have to provide user and pass info when you try to log in though to the other folders
<sammy> AdvoWork: from many places. synaptic package manager, for a GUI. you can run 'sudo apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop' from the command line, too.
<awaad> ikonia, sammy: I found UNetbootin in Ubuntu repositories. But I want to use it to install RHEL from USB flash memory not on the USB flash memory
<almoxarife> sammy: that /etckeeper looks interesting, do I have to already have git access or is it all done on install?
<awaad> ikonia, sammy: Will it help ?
<ajay> ikonia:i see but any specific reason why it does not work?
<Velshtein> Aaaand we have an interesting update to my little issue:
<Velshtein> Drive appears in the BIOS during a cold boot. When I try to boot my linux partition, it hangs on loading cmain(). If I do a standard reboot, the drive disappears in the BIOS.
<Velshtein> On a whim, I booted from a LiveCD. Lo and behold, when I try to access /dev/sda I get the lovely "Permission denied"
<FloodBot1> Velshtein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GirlyGirl> Hi what is the smallest download install in the repos for a very basic desktop environment for recovery purposes as I am stuck in CLI right now.
<ajay> bazhang:wil try thanks
<sammy> awaad: i'm sorry, yes, unetbootin is what you'd like. the live usb creator only makes ubuntu images, I think. unetbootin can use a pre-existing disk image file, or it can download one of many different images online
<GirlyGirl> Fixing KDE needs some downloading over the Internet and its too difficult without Wifi.
<awaad> sammy: Thanks a lot
<sammy> GirlyGirl: and youre looking for a gui live cd? I think there's only the 650mb image or the 'alternate' image which doesn't have X
<AdvoWork> sammy, out of interest, what exactly does sudo apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop do?
<GirlyGirl> sammy: No a small de to install on a currently working Ubuntu without GUI
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, lubuntu-desktop
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: How big is that?
<sammy> AdvoWork: try 'man apt-cache' and look for policy :) it will tell you what versions of a particular package you have installed, and where versions of that package are availabe to install from, ie local versions, or repositories
<AdvoWork> ok, nice one thanks
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, no idea
<GirlyGirl> sammy: bazhang I've tried all sorts of ways to connect to w WPA network from CLI but it always fails connecting, if I manage to do that I know how to fix KDE
<AdvoWork> sammy, doh -bash: man: command not found lol, i forgot it was a base system, ive got a copy on another server though
<Starminn> Who could help me (or steer me in the direction of help) with this error: 'Unable to connect: java.security.AccessControlException : access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission getProtectionDomain)' -- this really doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu, but you guys are great redirectors.
<sammy> AdvoWork: just run the policy command, i promise it wont do anything but spit out if 'ubuntu-desktop' is installed or not :) you could even try just installing ubuntu-desktop with apt-get and see if it tries to install, or says its already installed. that will tell you if you ahve a desktop install.
<sammy> AdvoWork: i didnt mean to make it more complicated by suggesting you read the man page
<sammy> Starminn: did you try putting the entirety of the error into google? ;)
<AdvoWork> sammy, its not, dont worry, also is it just sudo apt-get install manpages or man (both exist) ?
<xannen> Between xen and virtualbox which is easy to use and install?
<Starminn> sammy: Yes, I did, but I'd rather not comb through hours of reading on Oracles site (especially when what I did read, as well as skim I could not find the answer)
<sammy> AdvoWork: I couldn't tell you which package youre trying to install, but I can tell you right now, if you tried to run man and nothing happened, you definitely do not have ubuntu-desktop installed. in fact id be surprised if you have ubuntu-minimal installed.
<AdvoWork> sammy, afaik its a base/barebones ubuntu server(installed from debian via xen as a virtual machine, so i think it always installs the server version, was just checking)
<sammy> Starminn: hm. try googling for different parts of the error and see if you can find someone other than the oracle website,maybe. sorry, maybe someone else recognizes the error, but I don't. I usually have luck finding a blog or some such where someone has had the same error as I.
<Starminn> sammy: :) Yeah, usually a search of the whole things solves it pretty quick. :) Alright, well thank you for your time
<Velshtein> I can't seem to access my /dev/sda drive. Using gparted to print the information gives me an "unrecognized disk label" error. Opinions?
<Velshtein> And fdisk doesn't even mention the thing
<sammy> GirlyGirl: so you're looking for another desktop environment to be able to help you connect to your wifi? from which you can then fix the problem?
<sammy> Velshtein: can you run 'disk utility'?
<shubham_rathi> hey is razer death adder mouse supported on ubuntu?
<Velshtein> sammy: sorry, relatively new to linux here. What's the command?
<GirlyGirl> shubham_rathi: Yes
<GirlyGirl> shubham_rathi: sorry
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Yes
<sammy> Velshtein: are you in a gui or the command line? disk utility is a gui tool.
<Velshtein> ah. i've got the terminal open but i'm also browsing via nautilus
<shubham_rathi> girlygirl sorry for what?? :P
<Velshtein> sammy: i've got a copy of nautilus that seems to recognize the drive in my dev/disk/by-id folder, but it doesn't show up anywhere else
<sammy> Velshtein: Id see if you can run 'disk utility' which I believe is a gtk tool, so if youre using kubuntu it might not be there. its a very handy, comprehensive tool for examining disks
<sammy> and GirlyGirl I dunno. you're looking for a super tiny de, but anything less than xfce, kde or gnome, and you'd probably have to use a third-party tool to connect to the wireless, like wicd
<Velshtein> sammy: would love to. is it possible to do from a LiveCD? because that's the only way I can boot an OS and keep the drive accessible in the BIOS
<cvam> if I opened many windows like browsers with many tabs, media player,  terminal emulator and moving between tabs and windows ,  system gets to console screen(black & text only) and prints some system messages. Why this happened
<sammy> GirlyGirl: you might be able to run something very simple like twm (tiny window manager) and run wicd from within
<GirlyGirl> sammy: I already have knetworkmanager and basically nthe complete kde except for kde-workspace which has problems . I can't ask here about that as its not an ubuntu maintained kde.
<gregoryws> cvam can you go back to your desktop?
<GirlyGirl> sammy: I was thinking this http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/lxde-core
<sammy> Velshtein: I think disk utility comes on a live cd, yes. if it doesnt you can still install packages, they just wont persist from one boot to the next. i'm not sure what the package contains disk utility, you can search packages.ubuntu.com though
<cvam> gregoryws: no system get struck there and i have to reboot
<hypertyper> can grub be accessed from windows to change entries?
<Velshtein> sammy: ah, super. I found it
<sammy> GirlyGirl: I honestly dont know if any of the other window managers have built-in network manager support, or even their own network configuration applications.
<ikonia> hypertyper: no
<vlt> Hello. When I open an .odt document in the program crashes after a few seconds. What to check first?
<hypertyper> ty
<vlt> -in
<samsul> disk utility > palimsest
<samsul> palimsest is the package name...
<gregoryws> cvam so ctrl+alt+Function key doesn't get you back?
<sammy> vlt: try ~/.xsession-errors
<GirlyGirl> sammy: But I should be able to launch knetworkmanager once lxde is up
<cvam> gregoryws: i have not tried. is it due to segmentation fault
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Rebooting from win xp to try it out
<Velshtein> sammy: i've got it up and running. Interestingly enough, I've got "-" for a variety of options, and the Volumes are all Unknown.
<sammy> GirlyGirl: you could launch knetworkmanager within twm (tiny window manager) if all you need is window decorations and a way to start an xterm
<gregoryws> cvam so then, the system messages mentioned above include an error message about a segmentation fault?
<vlt> sammy: Nothing is written there when OpenOffice closes.
<sammy> Velshtein: well that doesn't sound good. its possible the disk has been formatted/partitioned in some odd way? maybe hardware failure? disk utility should also give you SMART data to see if your disk is failing.
<Velshtein> sammy: doesn't say failing. Simply says "Not Supported"
<Velshtein> sammy: I'm more curious and intrigued than worried.
<sammy> vlt: maybe you can run openoffice in a terminal and see if it spits out any errors, or try /var/log/Xorg.0.log (if I got the file name right)
<sammy> Velshtein: usb disk?
<Velshtein> sammy: negative. Hard drive. 1 TB
<sammy> sata?
<Velshtein> sammy: yes
<sammy> im not sure why a sata drive wouldnt be reporting smart data.
<Velshtein> sammy: is there a formatting type that Ubuntu wouldn't recognize by default?
<cvam> gregoryws: once i  have seen
<sammy> Velshtein: really really odd ones? nothing that was created by windows or ubuntu
<Velshtein> sammy: and i'm seeing 3 partitions, though all Unknown. 1000 GB, 247 MB, 123 MB
<sammy> Velshtein: is it posisble theyre exfat?
<pamwe_chete> i need some help setting up a kios using ubuntu - it's a touch screen - and i need to limit the user to firefox and limit firefox to one domain only
<sammy> exfat isn't supported by default in ubuntu, I don't think. I had to install a fuse driver from a ppa. disk utility just saw them and was confused. but knew that they werent blank.
<pamwe_chete> is there a tutorial somewhere , i cant find anything on the web
<Velshtein> sammy: maybe? like I said, I received this drive from a friend who has a client that needs to access it. Says it has family photos on it
<pamwe_chete> kiosk
<sammy> pamwe_chete: I think google will be your friend. I dont think ubuntu has a specific mode for a kiosk install. you might also want to look into using a specific distribution created for kiosks.
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, how do i create a terminal shortcut on the desktop in 11.04 unity?
<gregoryws> cvam keypress combination of ctrl+alt+Fx (functionkeys 1 thru 12) can switch terminals on standard Ubuntu.  Right now my desktop is on F7, but its osmetimes changes. If your desktop crashed then you probsbly will have to check to system logs.  Someone a little smarter than me will have to direct you on that I beleive.
<sammy> Velshtein: look into installing the fuse-exfat driver from the ppa. then you can mount them manually.  im not sure what other partitions these days arent recognized. gparted is pretty comprehensive in its recognition of partition types.
<nergal_> I have a strange problem. According to ifconfig my if recieves traffic. But when performing tcpdump on that interface I get no packets (without any rules). Anyone knows why this may happen?
<pamwe_chete> sammy, google isn't helping much, and the client insists that the os is ubuntu, he's a zulu guy and ubuntu is a word from his language, i think he's a bit obesessed with ubuntu
<oooaaaooo> hi guys, how do i create a terminal shortcut on the desktop in 11.04 unity?
<cvam> gregoryws: probably desktop is crashing . thank you any way
<sammy> oooaaaooo: right click on the desktop and select 'create launcher' also, google is your friend.
<pamwe_chete> sammy, i know the freedom toaster kiosk is ubuntu, so it's should be easy, i just can't find anything
<Starminn> oooaaaooo: You could just "Create Launcher" and then set ithe command ot the name of your Terminal program
<pamwe_chete> never mind , i found what i was looking for
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo also ctrl+alt+t will get a terminal
<almoxarife> pamwe_chete: there is a guest account, and without knowing the user info a guest won't get anyplace else
<sammy> pamwe_chete: I hate to break it to you, but something that specific is probably done manually in most places. if google isnt finding an out-of-the-box kiosk install, it might not exist.
<oooaaaooo> gregoryws: cool but is there anyway i can create a desktop launcher?
<Starminn> oooaaaooo: I just told you.
<almoxarife> pamwe_chete: in 11.04 run in classic you could remove all the panels? leaving firefox on the desktop?
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo also if you click the button in the upper left corner and navigate to a program, you can drag the icon into the launcher bar
<almoxarife> sammy: think out of the box, make it work!, think its snowing and lives depend on it, if it were easy anyone could do it
<oooaaaooo> Starminn: sorry yeah i tried that but it doesnt work. Im using "bash" as a command
<oooaaaooo> gregoryws: no i want it on my desktop
<Starminn> oooaaaooo: Heheh... You're not searching anything, are you? *sigh* Google really *is* your friend. Alright, try "gnome-terminal" I suppose?
<oooaaaooo> Starminn: im on unity
<Velshtein> sammy: exfat support currently a work in progress. I'll let you know what happens
<almoxarife> oooaaaooo: get it from /users/share/applications, drag it to the desktop
<Starminn> oooaaaooo: And?
<pamwe_chete> almoxarifa : yes it's possible to lock-down gnome and create a kisok where the user only has access to firefox
<sammy> oooaaaooo: you cant use bash as a command, bash is a shell interpreter. you need an X application, like xterm, or terminal, or terminator. you cant run a bash shell in X without a window to run it in.
<pamwe_chete> http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linuxkiosk/ubuntu01.htm <-- ubuntu kios
<pamwe_chete> k
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo yep, xterm is a valid app on mine...
<Velshtein> sammy: interesting. attempting to mount the drive manually as a exfat drive gives me "BUG: failed to read 512 bytes from file at 0."
<Starminn> oooaaaooo: Unity is just a shell -- it still uses GNOME, so one would think that it would still use gnome-terminal. :) And if you want to change the icon of your Launcher, just click on the default icon and find the image you wanrt
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo so create a launcher sammy's way and type xterm for the command
<Velshtein> sammy: perhaps it's not an exfat drive?
<sammy> Velshtein: its possible its not exfat. if gparted doesn't knwo what type the partition is... then I don't know. gparted or disk utility should at least be able to recognize teh partitions and partitioning scheme.
<sammy> maybe they're part of a logical volume group? honestly if gparted gives you no information on the type of partitions, you might need more information from the client. maybe a 3rd party tool could help. look into the emergency boot disk. it comes with tons and tons of tools for hard drive exploration, and I think its only a 100mb disk
<sammy> I dont remember how gparted reports lvm volumes, I would think as such.
<Velshtein> sammy: what REALLY interests me is that the drive prevents me from booting my Ubuntu partition from a cold boot
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo does that work for you?
<oooaaaooo> gregoryws: yup i tried both and they both work
<Velshtein> sammy: if I do a system reset, the drive disappears from my BIOS and I can boot properly, but if it's from a cold boot, the drive is there and I hang while booting
<sammy> probably because its being set up in the bios as the first drive to boot from, and the boot attempt fails
<armis71> hmmm not sure about unity... anyone don't like it?
<sammy> oh.
<oooaaaooo> gregoryws: thanks
<gregoryws> oooaaaooo that's great :)
<Velshtein> sammy: then it's found a way to override my BIOS settings, because the BIOS is set to go by default to my windows drive, which then directs it to my modified boot sequence (Win7 or Ubuntu)
<sammy> id look into tools to verify the hardware integrity of the drive. and see if you could find something in the ultimate boot disk that can identify the partitions
<sammy> ultimate boot cd i think its called. tons of good stuff on there
<armis71> i got an unused partition, it doesn't show in linux
<zarlino> hi all, I'd like to add my commercial software to the ubuntu software center. I read this http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/my-apps-packages/, but cannot figure out how exactly I should package my app. Any suggestions?
<ikonia> zarlino: what part is not clear ?
<zarlino> ikonia: I don't know and cannot find info on what a "source package" is
<zarlino> ikonia: "source package format"
<ikonia> zarlino: ok, they mean a debian package format, so a "source debian package" format that can be used to either build the package
<gregoryws> zarlino there is a dev channel
<ikonia> zarlino: are you aware of debian package format ?
<zarlino> ikonia: yes, i already created my .deb
<ikonia> zarlino: does it comply with the other rules, eg: install to /opt/$package have the configs in ~/.$package etc
<zarlino> ikonia: no, it is a plain .deb. I didn't create it for the Software Center
<zarlino> ikonia: can you point me to docs that describe the "source package format"?
<ikonia> zarlino: ok, so you need to make the deb to comply with those requirements listed on that page
<zarlino> ikonia: I'd prefer to let the Software Center do packaging and prive this "source format"
<zarlino> prive => provide
<gregoryws> zarlino are you familiar with linux?
<ikonia> zarlino: the source format contains things like the layout, so submit the debian source package format with the correct parameters to allow it to build in line with the requirements on this page
<zarlino> gregoryws: yes
<zarlino> ikonia: ok, it is just that I cannot find on google anything that describes this "source format"
<sammy> zarlino: a source debian package. as opposed to a binary one. you should look at the debian packaging docs.
<ikonia> zarlino: it's basically a tarball, with the sources, the package, the patches, the description file
<ikonia> zarlino: let me see if I can find a reference link
<sammy> i wonder how many of the 1400 idlers in here are just bots scraping the hosts of new ubuntu installs to hack
<gregoryws> zarlino: I believe it is possible to have a .DEB package with only binary.  That reference even says that the source code isn't required
<sammy> gregoryws: it is, but they are trying to submit a package for inclusion in the official repositories. I belive they require a source package.
<zarlino> ikonia: if you can change that page I'd suggest you link to some relevant docs, the world of debian packaging is quite obscure
<gregoryws> sammy: is that possible?
<moneo_> Hey everyone. My second monitor won't appear in the monitor preferences window... Ubuntu 11.04 just won't detect it. Works OK in windows so the hardware is OK. Any ideas how I can get dual monitors working?
<moneo_> I have 2 graphics cards, but both monitors are plugged into the primary one. One works, but the other isn't found
<ikonia> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<ikonia> zarlino: ahhh check the first link there.
<ikonia> zarlino: I'm trying to find a page that used to have a great breakdown
<zarlino> ikonia: ok thanks will do
<sammy> there's an entire official debian packaging manual, and the new mantainers guide.
<codehotter> can I start a process and capture its pid, so I can kill it later?
<zarlino> sammy: the point is I don't want to read everything about packaging. I just want to know the format required by the Ubuntu Software Center
<gregoryws> sammy: I mean can you hack a fresh install through an IRC client?
<Kingsy> which package do I need in order to get shockwave installed for firefox?
<Kingsy> basically loads of websites are asking for activeX
<Kingsy> forums are saying to install firefox on wine.. for shockwave.. no way that cant be the way
<sammy> gregoryws: I'm saying you sit in here, and as people join, you get the IPs of people who may not have properly secured their ubuntu installs, and hack them in other ways. not necessarily through IRC.
<sammy> zarlino: was just trying to point you to docs that outlined what a debian source package is.
<Error404NotFound> i have a file: /etc/cron.d/test which contains http://pastebin.com/QjF2UJgd but i don't see it actually running, any ideas?
<sammy> zarlino: you would technically be a 'new maintainer' of a debian package, so I thought that guide might be helpful.
<sammy> Kingsy: can you be a bit more specific? the website youre going to in firefox in ubuntu is saying you need to install activeX?
<jivjiv> I want to install GTK+ 3.0 through command line. what would be the appropriate apt-get install command?
<linuxuz3r> how do you get a full screen shot of ubuntu
<sammy> jivjiv: you'd have to know what package you want to install. are you doing development? youre looking for libgtk-3- packages, probably libgtk-3-dev if you want to develop
<gregoryws> zarlino what's the app your trying to put through?
<sammy> linuxuz3r: if youre running gnome I believe 'take screenshot' can be found in accessories
<sammy> linuxuz3r: try browsing/searching for it as you would any other application.
<jivjiv> sammy : i did sudo apt-get install libgtk3.0-dev ... "couldn't find" ... so i did "sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev" .. http://pastebin.com/5RYnz7fN is the output
<sammy> jivjiv: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sammy> I see libgtk-3-dev which apparently replaces libgtk-3.0-dev -- "sudo apt-cache search whatever" is your friend. you can also use packages.ubuntu.com if you can get there.
<jivjiv> sammy.. : cat /etc/issue gives me Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS .. it's a very old version but I need to work with this. I modified sources.list to include http://pastebin.com/NJ0guvCv
<jivjiv> sammy : sorry din read your message before pushing enter.. let me try that.
<sammy> jivjiv: it may not be in lucid's repositories. you may need to use something more recent. but I advice against installing packages from such a newer version- you can run into serious libc problems.
<jivjiv> sammy : ok please suggest something
<sammy> upgrading to a newer version? you can always try to use a recent enough version that contains libgtk-3-dev in it, which you could find by using packages.ubuntu.com
<jivjiv> sammy : I can't upgrade. Need to work with that constraint.
<sammy> you might also be able to build the libraries from their source packages, which is suggested when running a package from a different version of ubuntu
<jivjiv> yes this sounds like a better idea..
<jivjiv> But i am not very familiar with how dependencies work.. gtk is dependent on lot of other libraries also.. getting them manually may be a little difficult
<sammy> look into package pining. theres an ubuntu doc for it. it should walk you through adding a newer repository (which youve already done, but you may need newer ones) and installing only the few packages youll ned from the newer version.
<sammy> the docs have instructions on how to do this for firefox, but its the same for any package. what you want to avoid is using the binary package for the libraries - theyre meant to be used with the rest of their version of ubuntu.
<jivjiv> it will be great if you can ping me the link.. actually I am doing this for firefox... Building it in an older versionof linux
<sammy> i dont know the link off hand, youre looking for ubuntu documentation on 'apt pining' which happens to walk you through building from source as well. you can use links or lynx as a browser from the command line.
<jivjiv> sammy : thanks... will look for it..
<liran>  I removed apache2 package with apt-get remove apache2 and I removed the dir from /etc - how I can re-install it ?
<cutiyar> i didnt remeber and i puted usb flasj where the ubuntu 11.10 alpha on it , so now my 11.4 now ask for upgrades because first i clicked upgrade
<cutiyar> i want to stop it till the official 11.10 is coming
<sammy> liran: if you want to make sure you remove any configuration files, I'd suggest using "apt-get purge apache2" -- since youve already removed it, id suggest using 'apt-get install apache2' then purging, then installing again.
<liran> sammy: I did it, still not creating new apache2 dir under etc :(
<gregoryws> zarlino: What is the app you're trying to publish?
<cutiyar> what to do ?
<liran>  I removed apache2 package with apt-get remove apache2 and I removed the dir from /etc - how I can re-install it ?
<sammy> liran: installing apache2 should create the apache2 directory. did you try purging?
<caddoo> using spotify on latest ubuntu, is there any way i can turn the bass up
<liran> sammy: yes I tried, it didnt
<sammy> cutiyar: short of putting a hold on every package currently installed, or disabling the update-manager, I think ubuntu will always tell you about available upgrades, probably because they could be security upgrades.
<Starminn> cutiyar: Open Update Manager, go to Settings...
<sammy> liran: if there is no directory called /etc/apache2 when you install apache2, i don't know why it wouldn't create the directory. does 'apt-get install apache2' not report any errors?
<Starminn> cutiyar: Then go to the Updates tab and choose (about halfway down) which you like
<cutiyar> sammy, i know about updates but its upgrades from 11.4 its not released its happen when i putted usb disk with 11.10 alpha release
<sammy> caddoo: google pulseaudio equalizer. you might have to add a ppa to install the package.
<liran> sammy: it doesnt, and also not starting apache since files are missing
<cutiyar> Starminn, i dont understand
<sammy> cutiyar: check /etc/apt/sources.list -- starminn is showing you to a gui that manages that file, but you may have repositories in there listed for oneric, not natty, which is 11.4
 * Starminn nods yes, sammy read my mind.
<cutiyar> sammy, in source.list all are changed to oneiric its my problem
<gregoryws> cutiyar maybe he meant synaptic?
<sammy> liran: never delete files on an ubuntu install you didn't create yourself :P I cant imagine why apt-get install wont create the apache2 directory and isn't giving you an error when it tries. would you please try installing it, purging it, and installing it again? make sure there's no errors reported?
<cutiyar> gregoryws, sammy Starminn , i want my ubuntu be same with yours if have 11.4
<sammy> cutiyar: you need to change every instance of oneric to natty and update your package information. then only the versions available in 11.4 will be available to upgrade to. but if you started the upgrade process and stopped it somewhere along the way, it should have changed everything back to natty for you, if you stopped the upgrade cleanly, that is
<sammy> otherwise you may be too far gone to go back to natty cleanly. I'm not sure exactly what happened when you put the alpha usb key in and clicked upgrade
<cutiyar> sammy, nothing upgraded was just in calculating changes
<cutiyar> sammy, when i canceled it
<sammy> cutiyar: ah. check in /etc/apt/ and see if it made a backup copy of your sources.list
<gregoryws> cutiyar what version do you have now?
<cutiyar> gregoryws, 11.4
<sammy> cutiyar: it may have also made backups in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ as well. you should be able to use those backups, and update your package information.
<sammy> I was under the impression it restored those backups when the upgrade was cancelled. I could be wrong.
<sh00p> I know /usr/local/lib/ is in ld's path... does directories like: /usr/local/lib/myprogram/ also end up in the library path?
<cutiyar> sammy, there source.list.save and sources.list.d folder and sources.list.distUpgrade file
<sammy> the .distUpgrade files are the backup the upgrade program made. those are the ones you want to be using.
<cutiyar> sammy, so what should i do now?
<vlt> sammy: I already tried to run it from terminal but it seems to detach. Once the program is running I get my shell prompt again.
<vlt> sammy: (OpenOffice)
<cutiyar> sammy, its contain natty
<sammy> cutiyar: wonderful. those are your backups.
<jonathon> Banshee can't play MP3's, However VLC can, Any ideas?
<cutiyar> sammy, just change the name to source.list ?
<cutiyar> sammy, and dellte this sourcelist that contain oneiric?
<sammy> vlt: is it crashing outright, openoffice? I did find this: http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/BugReport
<sammy> cutiyar: that should do it.
<cutiyar> sammy, ok thanks.
<sammy> jonathon: I think banshee and vlc use different libraries to play mp3s. what does banshee do when you try to play an mp3? is there no option to install additional software?
<cutiyar> sammy, Done thanks.
<lanstonpeng> how can i make a livecd with a usb and store something in it
<jonathon> sammy: When banshee tries it just starts skipping everything, And I've seen no option to install anything else.
<sammy> jonathon: you may need to look into restricted formats, installing something like ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<jonathon> I've got the restricted extras installed
<sammy> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sammy> hm. try running banshee from a command line and see if it spews any errors as it tries to play mp3s... or check ~/.xsession-errors
<szymon_g> hi
<jonathon> sammy: I get this
<jonathon> Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory
<jonathon> Cannot connect to server socket
<jonathon> jack server is not running or cannot be started
<jonathon> [Error 04:01:03.875] GStreamer core error: StateChange
<szymon_g> i try to set partitions in cfdisk as "linux raid autodetect" /FD/, but cfdisk insists to create them as ext2. any ideas :?
<FloodBot1> jonathon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sammy> jack? do you have jack installed? banshee uses gstreamer. can you play mp3s with totem?
<sammy> szymon_g: can you use gparted? or parted?
<liran>  I removed apache2 package with apt-get remove apache2 and I removed the dir from /etc - how I can re-install it ?
<jonathon> Don't have totem, Not sure what jack is, But I just checked in the package manager, and It doesn't list gstreamer as installed, so I'm gonna try installing it and try that
<szymon_g> sammy, i'm used to cfdisk. i'll try them thou. are they on livecd?
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Installed lxde and managed to fix kde from there
<sammy> jonathon: I wonder how banshee got installed without gstreamer. I think its a dependency. you might want to try re-installing banshee?
<sammy> szymon_g: I think so. I used to use cfdisk, but I find its a bit dated now
<jonathon> Woo, Installing gstreamer got it working now, So all's good. Many thanks, sammy
<sammy> liran: no errors when installing, purging, then installing again? I'm surprised apt doesn't complain
<liran> no errors
<liran> nothing
<sammy> GirlyGirl: yay! using kde4? i havent tried it since it was a beta.
<szymon_g> sammy, parted doesn't seem to be able to create filesystem "linux raid autodetect". i need it, because i would like to create raid partition /alternate cd doesn't seem to work for me/
<liran> sammy: how can I delete the cache of older packages that I downaloaded?
<liran> so apt-get will fetch the package again
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Yes Kde 4.7 series . I've been using kde since 2003
<sammy> liran: you can find them in /var/apt/cache, I believe
<sammy> liran: aptitude can also clear the cache for you.
<gregoryws> zarlino: what is the app you are trying to publish?
<beachbrake> Is it safe to install Gnome3 on my ubuntu 11.04 now?
<beachbrake> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/do-not-install-gnome-shell-in-ubuntu.html
<sammy> szymon_g: this is a particular partition type? linux raid autodetect? hm.
<szymon_g> yes, "FD" in type in cfdisk
<beachbrake> ^ I read that there is some trouble with the PPA.
<szymon_g> than i can join them /i.e. partitions/ in raid device like /dev/md0
<sammy> and you write teh changes, szymon_g? sorry i have to ask
<szymon_g> and than format md0 into ext2 :)
<szymon_g> yes, of course :)
<sammy> sometimes changes to partitions dont get updated until after a reboot
<sammy> i remember that message in cfdisk, anyway
<dai> hey guys, I have a question - Can I access a partition that isn't part of Ubuntu via the terminal ?
<beachbrake> Can anyone help me out with my query?
<almoxarife> beachbrake: safe? no
<szymon_g> but when i re-lunch cfdisk i got my first partition /sda1/ in ext2, but second big one- in proper raid autodetect type
<jonathon> dai: Yes
<szymon_g> because i create 2 of them - one small for /boot, another big for lvm
<liran> sammy: fixed this issue, removed any apache2 related packages and than re-install them all
<liran> :)
<jonathon> dai: it'll be in root/media/
<beachbrake> almoxarife, you mean it is giving the errors experienced by that blogger?
<sammy> liran: good idea. i wouldn't have thought of that.
<beachbrake> almoxarife, So what is the safest way to try Gnome 3. I dont want to take a backup or use a different partition.
<almoxarife> beachbrake: I mean that you will need to add certain ppa's and at some point you will find yourself with broken dependencies
<beachbrake> Someone suggested I use Fedora or Arch.
<sammy> beachbrake: I'd wait a few months and use 11.10
<dai> jonathon: I open terminal, type "ls" and Media isn't part of it, how am I supposed to get to it?
<sammy> ill double check, but I just saw that gnome-shell should be available in official repos for 11.10
<almoxarife> beachbrake: not sure, a livecd of gnome3?
<somsip> beachbrake: I saw a good write up for Fedora 13 today as a stable G3 platform, but I should encourage you to stay with ubuntu :)
<beachbrake> almoxarife, Which I dont have :(
<jonathon> dai: you gotta get to root first, usually by typing   ../    twice
<beachbrake> somsip, but I am an aspiring Gnome outreach student, I need to test Gnome 3.
<sammy> beachbrake: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome-shell
<beachbrake> Which is the safest option I can go for?
<somsip> beachbrake: then you have a number of options
<beachbrake> somsip, without losing data on my only laptop?
<dai> jonathon: If I see [ Desktop Documents Downloads Music Pictures Public Templates Videos] when I type i "ls" - I'm in root, right?
<jonathon> nope
<overdub> any know if there is a command line network speed test utility?
<dai> jonathon: :o
<jonathon> you're in your home directory
<sammy> you could even upgrade a bit prematurely to oneiric, or just add the oneiric repositories, apt-pin gnome-shell and build it from the source packages in natty
<somsip> beachbrake: will it run a VM?
<tomodachi> overdub: tptest , but its not in the repositories
<almoxarife> beachbrake: here is a thought, install vistualbox, then install away in it?
<tomodachi> overdub: the problem is you need something in the other end to transmit the data, a close enough ftpserver that you can pull from could suffice
<dai> jonathon: typing "../" doesn't much
<dai> jonathon: I'm missing something.. I think..
<jonathon> type it twice, then type ls again, what does it show?
<almoxarife> beachbrake: virtualbox
<overdub> tomodachi, thanks for the information
<sammy> dio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<beachbrake> somsip, Never tried it though. What are the requirements? and what build of linux must I use in the VM to test Gnome 3?
<beachbrake> almoxarife, ^
<sammy> dio: there's a section on how to change directories.
<jonathon> AHH
<jonathon> my bad
<szymon_g> sammy, problem solved /kind of/: i created partitions in parted /as unformatted/, than i created fs in cfdisk. seems to be working atm /btw, they were supposed to be unformatted, but cfdisk saw them as "linux" partitions
<dai> jonathon: I type in "../ ../" and it replies with "bash: ../: is a directory"
<jonathon> dai: You gotta type      cd ../
<sammy> beachbrake: the version of ubuntu that comes out *this month* has gnome-shell in it... I may not have gotten your attention when I said that before.
<tomodachi> overdub: youre welcome. tptest though is both a server and a client. You can download and install them both for free. The isp:s in my country (sweden) often have a tptest server so that one can try out the connection. it tests a lot of things both tcp/udp and responsetime etc
<jonathon> Sorry bout that
<somsip> beachbrake: virtualbox is free and on the repos, so it should not take much to install it. You have a choice of a number of distros that a few of us have mentioned for G3. It depends what you want to spend time downloading and trying. Reach out, eh?
<szymon_g> where can i report bug in 11.10 :?
<gr33n7007h> cd ../..
<beachbrake> sammy, I need to apply before October 31 of this month else I would have loved to wait too :)
<somsip> !oneiric | szymon_g
<ubottu> szymon_g: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> szymon_g: ubuntu-bug packagename  also use #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<dai> jonathon: mind blown
<szymon_g> thanx somsip
<beachbrake> somsip, Gnome Women's Outreach Programme.
<szymon_g> btw, fifteenth release... :)
<jonathon> dai: lol
<sammy> beachbrake: you can always add the oneiric repositories, apt-pin gnome-shell, and have apt build it for you for your version of ubuntu (which im guessing is 11.4) the apt-pinning guide in the ubuntu community docs spells that out for you.
<greenmang0> hey friends, how to arrange icons in natilus "by modification date / reverse"  by default?
<somsip> beachbrake: insall Virtual box. Download 11.10 beta. Try it. If you don't like it, try another?
<greenmang0> nautilus*
<beachbrake> Okay.
<sammy> beachbrake: a vm seems a bit overkill, but if youre going to be doing seroius development, maybe its not a bad idea.
<liran> How do I add SSL support anddeflate for apach2?
<beachbrake> Okay sammy, Thank you! Will try virtual box now.
<somsip> beachbrake: agree with sammy, but if you have limited resources and can't afford to mess up the lapop, it'll give an easy taster of what you could have if you wanted to inves more time/money
<beachbrake> yes
<beachbrake> I have only one laptop and some important data on it.
<beachbrake> And my HDD is b0rked
<beachbrake> External*
<dai> jonathon: this might be a stretch but how would I wrote the location of my files in media ? cd ../../media/ ?
<jonathon> beachbrake: I know that feeling, I've had to wipe my HDD twice, losing everything
<dai> jonathon: write*
<beachbrake> ouch
<beachbrake> jonathon, How much did you lose?
<somsip> beachbrake: if Virtualbox doesn't do it, you may have to look at a thumbdrive or external HD. But maybe that is one step away from where you need to be now
<jonathon> beachbrake, like bout 200 gigs of stuff
<beachbrake> O.o
<jonathon> dai: Not sure whatcha mean...
<jonathon> beachbrake: Now I'm a lil smarter about it, I got 3 partitions now, 1 for my linux, 1 for windoze, and one massive for all my files I wanna keep, That way should I ever mess something up badly, I won't lose my data partition :P
<liran> Ubuntu Aapache 2 with SSL, which the default public and private certs it's using ?
<gregoryws> jonathon: do you back your files up to something reliable, like dvd?
<dai> jonathon: i think you said that my terminal starts in /home directory so if I have a file on my desktop i can write /home/Desktop/filenamehere  but what do I write if it's above the /home directory when i open my terminal? do i write ../../Media/folder/filenamehere ?
<jonathon> gregoryws: nope, I'm gonna save up for an external though, just to be safe
<jonathon> dai: ahh no, it would be /root/media/partition/filenamehere
<beachbrake> jonathon, That is wise indeed :P
 * beachbrake will be back later!
<jonathon> laters beachbrake
<dai> jonathon: oo.. kinda weird to use /root/ since the drive is a completely different partition
<ikonia> no-one should be using /root for anything
<jonathon> Well the parttion is accessed from root, so yea
<ikonia> that is totally the reverse of the ubuntu design
<gregoryws> jonathon: I'm roughly an intermediate Linux user ( with 30+ years of PC experience), but I am an electronics repair expert:  hard drive fail.  Don't trust em as a backup.
<jonathon> gregoryws: any better idea then?
<jonathon> DVD's would require way too many to bother with
<dai> jonathon: can I access it without needing to use cd ../ ?
<jonathon> dai: not that I know of
<gregoryws> jonathon: optical discs... DVD, CD, blu-ray if you can afford it
<jonathon> you gotta use that to get to root first
<ikonia> jonathon: what is your requirement ?
<jonathon> dai: you could type straight in cd /root/media/
<ikonia> why is anything being put in /root ?
<jonathon> ikonia: Accessing partitions, gotta use root
<jonathon> through the terminal anyways
<ikonia> jonathon: why ?
<ikonia> jonathon: why do you "have" to use root?
<ikonia> jonathon: partitions from external devices are in /media normally
<ikonia> why are you not using /media
<dai> jonathon: typing cd /root/Media/ gives me "Permission Denied"  sudo cd /root/Media/ doesn't work :P
<jonathon> iokonia, /media is in /root
<jonathon> dai, sudo su first, then cd /root/media
<gr33n7007h> jonathon your right!
<jonathon> gregoryws, it's cool, I'm not that worried about losing stuff, It's all replaceable
<jonathon> gregoryws: If I have anything that is irreplaceable, it goes on my sd card
<dai> jonathon: sudo su gives me all the power.....OMG I DONT NEED TO WRITE SUDO NOW
<jonathon> so not that worried bout backups for now
<dai> jonathon: I CAN TASTE THE FREEDOM.
<jonathon> dai: lol, I never go into terminal without usin sudo su :P
<dai> jonathon: thx!
<jonathon> dai: Anytime ^^
<gregoryws> jonathon: sd cards are actually less safe than usb sticks.  Bought a Gateway 2 years ago. Good price, but it's reader eats sd cards.  An sd card is often just a kind of IC chip that takes a loooong time to forget what it's told.  Just saying :)
<jonathon> gregoryws: Stop scarin me :P
<dai> jonathon: hey! i was wondering, is it possible to rename the partition drives? I have an ntfs drive i share with my windows 7 os and it's named '241 GB Filesystem' can I change that?
<gregoryws> lol :)
<jonathon> dai: Not sure, I've not figured it out yet
<dai> jonathon: what about changing the name of the drive number, the name after /Media/
<jonathon> gregoryws, So what would you recommend if I only need say 32 megs of important information stored
<jonathon> dai: Same, I'm not sure about that either
<dai> jonathon: aww
<jonathon> dai: I wanna find out because it give it a ridiculous number
<ikonia> jonathon: /media is not in root
<ikonia> jonathon: media is in the root files sytem of "/" not "/root"
<cutiyar> why i cant XBMC ??
<gregoryws> jonathon: A good quality burnable cd x2.  If security is important you can use an encrypted archive.
<jonathon> ikonia: Same difference
<ikonia> jonathon: no - it's not
<dai> jonathon: there's a rename option when you right click the drive but renaming it gives you "The item could not be renamed" error
<jonathon> dai: Yea
<ikonia> jonathon: /root is the home directory of the root user, which under the ubuntu model is locked and unusable
<ikonia> jonathon: / is the root file ssytem of the operating system
<ikonia> jonathon: they are VERY different
<zpw> help
<zpw> who can tell me how to use the ir
<zpw> c
<jonathon> gregoryws, but see, I keep a password file, which I have to change once in a while, so cd's won't quite cut it
<jonathon> zpw: You're using it?
<zpw> yeah
<paulus68> how can I put this find /media/backup1/backups -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n | tail -n 1 | into a variable and use this to copy the content of this variable to a different location with a bash script
<jonathon> Ikonia: Oh see, I was calling '/' root, Didn't know, but whatevs :P
<llutz> zpw: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<zpw> thx llutz
<llutz> paulus68: var=$( find /media/backup1/backups -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n | tail -n 1)
<paulus68> llutz: then the second command would be mv $var /media/home/user right?
<ikonia> jonathon: it makes a massive difference hence why I'm trying to get a definition
<gregoryws> jonathon: The cd's would be an archive against the failure of your day to day; I prefer bi-annual.  'Course my Password archive is an encrypted text file.
<llutz> paulus68: you'd have to strip the size from filename
<overdub> paulus68, why not just do find /media/backup1/backups -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n | tail -n 1 > /mydir/mydir
<jonathon> gregoryws: Well as I said, not too worried about it for now, so my sd card will do for now :)
<paulus68> overdub: didn't know that this was also an option thx
<overdub> paulus68, just redirect the output from your command with ">" and skip the variable all together
<Horst123> hi! I have in my /etc/hosts the line:
<Horst123> 	   login1.zih.tu-dresden.de<tab>lintud. typing ping lintud tells me
<Horst123> 	   unknown host
<rjharv> !seen mjbarks
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<paulus68> overdub: so this will copy the particular file to the new location?
<jonathon> lol
<gregoryws> jonathon: Absolutely :) There must be a balance between caution and inconvenience ;)
<Horst123> whats wrong with that? ping login1.zih.tu-dresden.de works
<llutz> paulus68: paulus68             cp $( find /media/backup1/backups -type f -exec ls -s {} \; | sort -n | tail -n 1|awk '{print $2}')   /media/home/user
<rjharv> anyone in millbank tower? if so can you give mjbarks a kick from me please and tell him i'm heading over
<overdub> paulus68, it will send the standard output from any command to the directory specified
<ikonia> Horst123: please show us the line in your /etc/hosts file
<jonathon> gregoryws, So how come you boast about cd media as the best, considering heat damage and scratches are very dangerous in that area?
<Horst123> ikonia: login1.zih.tu-dresden.de	lintud
<jonathon> Even cd's used minimally get scratched pretty quick
<paulus68> overdub: llutz thanks
<Horst123> copied from begin to end of line
<llutz> Horst123: man hosts  (ip-adr missing)
<jonathon> gregoryws: You work for a CD manufacturer, don't you? <.<  :P
<Horst123> llutz: damn, your right... Can't I use the hostname for that?
<llutz> Horst123: you can't
<gregoryws> jonathon: everything has its failure point, you burn a good-quality 65 cent optical disc and stick it in a $200 fire-resistant safe.  Still less failure chance than all those little semiconductor joints in a hard drive or sd card..
<Horst123> There should be a possibility to alias one hostname with another, or?
<jonathon> Gregoryws: Damn dude, Are you backing up top secret government files? lol
<Kartagis> hi
<jonathon> Hello, Friend ^^
<gregoryws> jonathon: Nah. Funny, I've only had 1 hard rive failure and 2 flash-ram failures in over 30 years personally.  But I've seen LOTS of other people crying over lost jpegs and such. lol
<llutz> Horst123: setup a dns, create a CNAME  for the host. /etc/hosts cannot create aliase without IP  (afaik)
<Kartagis> why does libreoffice install when I attempt to install openoffice.org?
<jonathon> gregoryws: Thanfully I've had no failures yet, Only time I lose stuff is because I mess it up somehow
<Parsind> what is a CNAME?
<llutz> Parsind: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNAME_record
<Horst123> llutz, I think the easiest would be to look up the ip address manually and type it once and give another alias in /etc/hosts. I'm hoping they won't change their IP
<vlt> szymon_g: What exactly did you do? Run cfdisk, press “t”, “fd”, “W” …?
<Parsind> im way over my head here but doesnt IPV6 makes dns redundant?
<szymon_g> vlt, right. i did it. it saved only second partition (the big one). the first one was, in fact saved as ext2
<jonathon> Parsind, Not exactly
<szymon_g> i.e. it displayed 'raid autodetect', but after writing and exiting cfdisk, and launching it again, it detected this one as ext2
 * BiKER-JENS just falled in love with htop
<gregoryws> Anybody out there set up a lot of file shares?  I need a good suggestion how to handle sharing sensitive files over my network. SAMBA did not work very well for me at all.  20+ hours down the tubes.
<jonathon> DNS applies a name to an IP, ergo it should assign ones to IPV6 just as it does IPV4
<llutz> Parsind: if you like to fiddle with ipv6-addresses instead of hostnames, sure
<jonathon> gregoryws, Like how many files?
<ikonia> gregoryws: you need to give us specific requirements and explain what didn't work for you with samba
<Parsind> ist ipv6 built to make its addresses known to other machines on the network
<Horst123> Is there a possibility to tell ssh, that I always want to login with a specific username to a certain host?
<vlt> szymon_g: Is there an ext2 fs on that partition?
<ikonia> Horst123: ssh -l username host or ssh username@host
<vlt> szymon_g: If yes, that’s why cfdisk shows it.
<llutz> Parsind: addresses aren't hostnames
<Horst123> ikonia: I dont want to type the username all time
<szymon_g> disk was empty
<jonathon> gregoryws, you could try ftp, That's what I use generally to share files between PC's
<Horst123> ikonia: so ssh should remember that
<ikonia> Horst123: it you don't type a username it will default to your current username
<ikonia> ftp is insecure
<ikonia> he said secure
<pentarex> guys why I cant see setenv.sh file in my tomcat/bin directory ?
<ikonia> ponbiki: how did you install tomcat
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> pentarex: how did you install tomcat
<jonathon> ikonia, he said over his home network, security shouldn't be too big an issue, and you can put a pass on FTP
<pentarex> ikonia: it was with the server
<xauth> Horst123: ssh_config(5)
<szymon_g> vlt: i created 2 partitions: 1 small 130mb, one big 970gb /for lvm/. the big one was properly labelled as raid autodetect, the small one wasn't- after restarting cfdisk cfdisk showed it as ext2 /despite earlier, before writing changes to disks, it recognised it properly/
<pentarex> from the installation there was a checkbox what i want to install
<llutz> Horst123: add a "User" entry to your ~/.ssh/config for that host
<Obituary37> hi
<Horst123> thanks!
<ikonia> jonathon: he said nothing about a home network and he said sensative files
<vlt> szymon_g: What does "hd -v /dev/sda1 | head" look like?
<ikonia> pentarex: "with the server" ? what server, have you bought a server from a provider ?
<jonathon> ikonia, he says right in his post "Send files over MY Network
<ikonia> jonathon: that doesn't mean a home network
<ikonia> jonathon: and he also said sensative files
<AdvoWork> if ive ssh'd into a machine before, accepted the key etc, then have setup a new machine with the same ip, and have tried to connect, it wont allow me due to it being different, it says: Add correct host key in /home/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.  but how?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: remove the key from the known hosts
<pentarex> ikonia: when I was installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS server edition there was a checkbox with what do you want to install and tomcat6 was in there for choice. I click it and tomcat6 was instaleld
<jonathon> FTP Is still fine, I highly doubt he is going to be under an attack during the transfer, and FTP isn't insecure if you set it up right
<ikonia> AdvoWork: or disable host checking
<ikonia> jonathon: ftp is totally clear text password and transmission,
<gregoryws> ikonia: I don't know why SAMBA didn't work.  I had it working over a week ago.  I tried it yesterday and there's a strange issue.  I need something reliable and I don't see the Ubuntu 11.04 flavor of samba as worth the hours of unsuccessfull troubleshooting.
<jonathon> Not if you enable encryption
<ikonia> jonathon: yes, it is still clear
<szymon_g> vlt, http://www.wklej.org/id/603448/ but its not a problem anymore :) i created partitions in parted program, than i set their type in cfdisk. works fine :)
<ikonia> gregoryws: ok - so what type of clients are using this
<jonathon> Ikonia, Well for all your dismissing of FTP< You've yet to offer up any suggestions
<ikonia> jonathon: because I'm not rushing in with silly comments before understanding the requirements
<gregoryws> Easy guys.
<ikonia> gregoryws: tell us more about the requirements, what are the clients ?
<jonathon> Well let's just see where this goes then...
<AdvoWork> ikonia, cheers, done
<gregoryws> ikonia, jonathon: I have a home LAN with UBUNTU machines.  I'm looking to segregate my really sensitive files ( password logs, etc.) from my less sensitive: software projects, and family pictures.  I'm hoping to have static shares that auto mount when there available.
<janisozaur> hello, I'm using 11.10 and I have a problem of totem (the movie player) being default handler of open-the-folder, i.e. when I click "show file in directory", the totem opens. how do I change it?
<jonathon> ikonia, SEE HA, FTP Would be perfect for that
<Obituary37> anybody please know why i cannot install new ubuntu? my laptop gets hot and unplugged!!
<ikonia> jonathon: you still don't know that
<Obituary37> thanks
<pentarex> ikonia: did you respond mate because pidgin drops me and I lost contact
<jonathon> ikonia, I do know that
<ikonia> jonathon: and the difference between finding out inforamtion before recommnding stuff and blindly jumping in is the key, not the actual solution
<ikonia> pentarex: sorry I did, I'll change my response though due to a little thought, what is leading you to believe there should be a setenv.sh file there ?
<jonathon> ikonia, No, You offer a suggestion, let them determine if that works, if not, work towards a new one
<jonathon> In this case, I was right, he can use FTP Just fine
<ikonia> jonathon: not if they actually don't understand the implications of what you're saying, I'm just requesting you apply thought to what you recommend
<ikonia> gregoryws: are you comfortable transmitting the data clear text and passwords clear text across your home network ?
<adam_> hey
<jonathon> gregoryws, Clear text is fine for most, The ones with more sensitive information you can encrypt yourself beforehand
<jonathon> Which would be the best thing to do regardless
<adam_> i made a booboo :( i created a home directory in cmd line called "steve" with comas included now when i 'sudo rm -R /home/"steve"' it says the file deosnt exist :(
<ikonia> the username and passwords are still sent in clear text
<ikonia> if gregoryws you are comfortable with that, then a lot of options are available to you
<adam_> i can see it with ls but cant delete it :(
<gregoryws> ikonia: ikonia jonathon: I think I could clear text it at home.  My wireless is encrypted with a very long key...
<jonathon> Gregoryws, WPA2 I assume?
<ikonia> gregoryws: what OS is the client running ?
<fritsch> adam_: easiest way to to do is graphically: gksudo nautilus
<jonathon> ikonia, what does it matter?
<fritsch> adam_: this runs nautilus as super user
<jonathon> ikonia, FTP can run on any client
<fritsch> adam_: select the directory and remove it
<ikonia> jonathon: because the client will show options
<gregoryws> ikonia jonathon: preshared tkip wpa
<adam_> fritsch: i dont have a gui set up :( unless i try a live cd
<fritsch> adam_: so you have to escape
<[poisonborz]> hola, I'm trying to customize the gnome panel clock in 10.04, but no tutorial helped.. I can't find the folder in gconf-editor: there is no "clock_screenX" in /apps/panel/applets, just a "default setup", where changes have no effect.
<fritsch> adam_: the dir is called "steve"' with the " and '?
<ikonia> jonathon: he doesn't have to use FTP - he may find it easiier to use network shares, or ftp, or http or rsync or whatever, finding out the client will help determian options for him
<jonathon> ikonia, See that's your problem here, You're trying to overcomplicate this
<jonathon> gregoryws, Awesome :D
<ikonia> jonathon: no, I'm trying to find a solution that is best for him, rather then blindly ram a solution down someones through
<ikonia> thoat
<jonathon> ikonia, Overcomplication plain and simple <.<
<fritsch> adam_: rm -rf \"steve\"\' will delete a dir calle "steve"' with " in front and "' behind
<ikonia> jonathon: no, understanding the users request and guiding
<jonathon> ikonia, which is what I did but faster, He wants to transfer files, plain text is fine, Ans ftp take slike 10 minutes at most to set up, so it's simple, fast, and does what he needs
<gregoryws> jonatho ikonia: Please, you are awesome for just trying to help:) I'll research before I implement.  Just looking for a good general direction is all.
<ikonia> jonathon: I have no issue with you suggesting ftp, I am requesting you think about the users needs not what you want him to use
<ikonia> gregoryws: what OS is the client running ?
<jonathon> gregoryws, I RECOMMEND checking out FTP, for it's simplicity, but feel free to research 500 other alternitives that ikonia would like to mnention after 4 hours of detail discussion
<gregoryws> ikonia:  ubuntu is the only OS I need for my sensitive stuff:)
<ikonia> gregoryws: even the client ?
<gregoryws> ikonia: I might try my android phone, but I'm leary of it's security so it's just Ubuntu for now.
<babilen> jonathon: One time transfer? I am kinda fond of running "python3 -m http.server" or "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" in the directory that I want to share on http://$HOST:8000/
<ahhughez_> does anyone here have a init.d script that works for pms-linux ?
<M0TRN_th1> how can I get rid of those annoying "floating/autohide" scroll bars ? the little f*ckers don't work in half of my apps
<gregoryws> jonathon:  I'll check out FTP.  Thanks :)
<M0TRN_th1> ahhughez_, pms-linux lol
<adam_> ty fritsch
<pentarex> ikonia: I want to increase my java heap size and I read in google that there must be a setenv.sh in /usr/share/tomcat6/bin directory
<iceroot> pentarex: its a normal shell-var which can also be placed in ~/.bashrc
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: samsul
 * samsul is away: apa ya?
<bazhang> !away > samsul
<ubottu> samsul, please see my private message
<samsul> i'm sorry... my bad.. i did not mean to...
<GirlyGirl> What can be done to speed up unity on a system with Intel Gma 945G Express (Arkendale 27ae)? The same car performs fine with kde but on unity its laggy
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, use unity-2d ? not sure what you mean by laggy
<Kaleidoscope> Girlygirl, Did you check your video drivers to make sure you got the latest?
<kleopatra> How do i delete all files that end with .xxx and do not begin with xyz  ?
<iceroot> kleopatra: #bash
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: Kaleidoscope  Driver is latest, No I do not want to use 2d and was just trying out unity. I was wondering if there was a solution to the slow graphics that's all. KDE is my main system
<Kaleidoscope> Girlygirl, Sorry, no Idea here
<AdvoWork> i see webmin is now unsupported, does it have a alternative, or something similar?
<bazhang> !ebox | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<z0mbix> kleopatra: You could use something like this: for file in `ls *.xxx|grep -v ^xyz`; do rm $file; done
<geirha> z0mbix: No, that's dangerous
<Parsind> does rm moves files to the recicle bin?
<z0mbix> Parsind: no
<z0mbix> geirha: how?
<jrib> kleopatra: you should use find
<georgeb> hey, if there a preferred method for setting static network settings in ubuntu?
<iuytfr> hello
<jrib> georgeb: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-fixed-ip-address.html
<kleopatra> in bash they told me about extglob, which seems pretty powerful and easy to use, thx
<sh00p> ok so this is weird... I have /etc/init.d/networking... but nowhere in my /etc/rc*.d/ is there a link to iw
<sh00p> to it*
<sh00p> how can it be active when I boot up?
<geirha> z0mbix: You risk removing the wrong files
<AdvoWork> ive just done sudo apt-get install “^ebox-.*”   how can i undo that/remove, just sudo apt-get remove ".. ?
<z0mbix> geirha: that will remove only the files kleopatra specified
<jrib> !upstart | sh00p
<ubottu> sh00p: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<geirha> z0mbix: Not if any of the filenames contain whitespace, or glob characters
<iuytfr> Hello
<iuytfr> tehre
<jrib> kleopatra: what's the solution using extglob?L
<iuytfr> is it possible to send message broadcast messenge ?
<ubuntu_> running 11.04; wanted to sudo apt-get snownews, but no luck :(
<kleopatra> jrib: rm !(xyz)*.xxx
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: sudo apt-get remove `dpkg -l | grep ebox- | awk '{print $2}'`
<ActionParsnip> !info snownews
<ubottu> Package snownews does not exist in natty
<iuytfr> is it possible to send message broadcast messenge ?
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: to whom?
<geirha> kleopatra: rm !(xyz*).xxx
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: something like that?
<phaedral> ActionParsnip: thanks for trying; looks like there's been a move away from providing console apps for us luddites
<th0r> iuytfr: wall?
<kleopatra> BTW: is #gnuplot the right channel for gnuplot question or another server?
<Atharva> Hi....
<ActionParsnip> phaedral: console ftw :)
<Atharva> Is there any browser which can operate in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: gah, it's not good, the guys in #bash will have some awesomeness
<iuytfr> to other
<iuytfr> user
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, ok thanks for the help :)
<phaedral> ActionParsnip: yeah, I know, it's a bad habit I should shake. Think I'll try #! on this pendrive. Cheers
<AdvoWork> why is webmin no longer support, any ideas?
<iceroot> AdvoWork: lynx, w3m
<iceroot> AdvoWork: its bad, useless, not working with the way debian/ubuntu are configuring things
<ActionParsnip> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> !ebox
<ubottu> zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<th0r> iuytfr: I was serious...the command is wall
<AdvoWork> ahh ok, i just tried installing ebox and it kept asking about ldap, which is irrelevant? all installed but then i tried IP/ebox and nothing
<iceroot> AdvoWork: if you are an admin of a server and want to use webmin or other things like that. its a good idea to learn something about linux instead of using strange web-based guis
<AdvoWork> iceroot, i normally do things without a gui anyway, im considering sticking that way
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ActionParsnip> sticking to CLI means your skills are transferable between distros too :)
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<iuytfr> th0r: wall ?
<iuytfr> how it works ?
<th0r> iuytfr: open a terminal and type 'man wall'
<iuytfr>  wall — write a message to users
<iuytfr> but i m talking is it send message to users who are on the same network
<iceroot> iuytfr: something like "echo foo | wall" this should write to all open shells "foo"
<iceroot> iuytfr: all using the same system on the network?
<iuytfr> yes
<Kartagis> why does libreoffice install when I attempt to install openoffice.org?
<jrib> Kartagis: because libreoffice has replaced openoffice
<iceroot> Kartagis: there is no openoffice anymore in ubuntu/debian
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.3.0-7ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 156 kB
<iceroot> iuytfr: imo there was the tool "talk" or "chat"
<ActionParsnip> it is still in the repos, even in oneiric
<jrib> ActionParsnip: did you see the package descriptions?
<Kartagis> that's why I'm asking
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its not openoffice.org
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: inside the packqage
<jrib> Kartagis: read the package description of what you are installing
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: then its named badly and should be sorted
<Kartagis> jrib: apt-get install open<Tab> brings it up
<jrib> Kartagis: yes, now read the description.
<iuytfr> ok thanks to all
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: i'm gussing its some metapackage for old school users
<diurno> hola a todos
<bazhang> !es | diurno
<ubottu> diurno: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> jrib: I don't use or have software centre  / synaptic installed
<Kartagis> This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging with the LibreOffice packaging.
<jrib> ActionParsnip: apt-cache show openoffice.org
<jrib> Kartagis: mystery solved? :D
<Kartagis> yes
<Kartagis> thanks
<ActionParsnip> jrib: ahh wasn't aware of 'show'  cheers dude
<ActionParsnip> mystery solved indeed
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its a metapackage, conflictng with openoffice and installing libreoffice
 * ActionParsnip uses abiword, and doesn't use libreoffice
<xinyi> i got something wrong with dbus
<xinyi> bin # thunderbird
<xinyi> GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: The connection is closed)
<xinyi> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<xinyi> /usr/bin/thunderbird: line 130: 26109 Terminated              $MOZ_PROGRAM "$@"
<FloodBot1> xinyi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xinyi> who can tell me howto?
<xinyi> should i install a dbus packet?
<iceroot> xinyi: dbus is already installed
<iceroot> xinyi: what is the output of "ps aux | grep dbus"
<iceroot> xinyi: is dbus running in ps aux?
<xinyi> 01       1253  0.1  0.0   3764  1964 ?        Ss   17:18   0:14 /bin/dbus-daemon --system
<xinyi> zpw       2442  0.0  0.0   3420   712 ?        S    17:18   0:00 dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session
<xinyi> zpw       2443  0.0  0.0   3920  1620 ?        Ss   17:18   0:01 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
<xinyi> zpw      27173  0.0  0.0   3664   732 pts/3    S+   20:02   0:00 grep dbus
<FloodBot1> xinyi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> xinyi: what ubuntu-version is that?
<xinyi> opensuse 11.4
<bazhang> #suse xinyi
<iceroot> xinyi: not supported here, try #opensuse instead
<xinyi> the last question, i unchechked the dbus whilst updating, is this the problem?
<bazhang> xinyi, suse is not supported here, try their channel
<ActionParsnip> xinyi: your distribution is not supported here, this is ubuntu support ONLY. Ask in #opensuse that is the channel for your distribution, not here
<ActionParsnip> SOme people need telling twice, no idea why but it gets there
<cantonic> hey guys. i am quite new to linux. i have opened a manuel with the "man" command, but how to close the man again?
<NotAnonymous> CTRL+C
<Pici> cantonic: q
<BluesKaj> cantonic, the Q
<cantonic> thank you very much guys. q worked :)
<cantonic> i am starting with ubuntu server (don't want a gui)
<cantonic> and i will use it for installing several virtual machines on it. hope it is not toooo complicated
<NotAnonymous> sounds painful :p
<NotAnonymous> why not use GUI? GUI can be handy
<NotAnonymous> and once you have setup your server just disable the GUI
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: nah, i already have succesfully installed ubuntu server. now i am trying to build the VMs but i get an error each time when starting the vm. sudo virt-viewer vm1 brings a "cannot open display" error
<Nucivar> hi
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: I tried that. i installed a gui (is it called gnom?) but i could not deactivate it again...
<NotAnonymous> sure you can.. you just have to uninstall it once you're done
<NotAnonymous> if you hit CTRL+ALT+F1 you go from GUI to terminal directly
<NotAnonymous> and from there you can kill/uninstall all the GUIs
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: which gui should i use on an ubuntu server?
<NotAnonymous> you can use any you want.. Gnome works fine
<th0r> cantonic: something lightweight...lxde might be a good choice
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: nah, Gnome is too heavy for a server
<cantonic> th0r: thank you. i will try this one
<NotAnonymous> well if you are going to use GUI temporarily then lightweight is not a big issue :)
<th0r> cantonic: lxde or maybe xfce...I would suggest trying lxde first
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: I have to run several virtual machines on that pc and a gui like gnome could vanish a lot of my system ressources… that's what i fear
<jrib> cantonic: why even install one then...
<th0r> cantonic: and you might look into disabling X and lxde instead of uninstalling them. Or even let them run but don't log into the gui...that way it is there if you want it.
<cantonic> jrib: because i try to install VMs but fail :(
<jrib> cantonic: don't use gui tools to do so?
<th0r> jrib: there are times when there is a gui app that does something just so much easier
<cantonic> th0r: what is X?
<cantonic> jrib: yeah, i try to install using shell but get errors :(
<th0r> cantonic: X is the underlying framework that makes gui environments work
<jrib> cantonic: installing gui would not affect that then
<cantonic> jrib: maybe… the error message i get when starting windows 7 virtual machine is "cannot open display"
<cantonic> sounds like it cannot run gui
<NotAnonymous> installing Gnome, xfce etc. will install X automatically
<cantonic> i wanted to connect using vnc...
<jrib> cantonic: anyway installing a gui will not really have any effect.  You don't even need to uninstall it, just don't start it once you are done
<cantonic> but dunno how
<jrib> cantonic: you need a gui for vnc
 * tMH- is gone. nsf
<jrib> !away > tMH-
<ubottu> tMH-, please see my private message
<cantonic> jrib: on a previous installation of ubuntu server i installed gnome and could not exit it again as it loaded automatically
<jrib> cantonic: just add "text" to your kernel line
<th0r> cantonic: if you want to run vnc you won't be disabling it anyway...it has to be running
<jrib> right
<cantonic> jrib: sorry, don't understand that :(
<cantonic> what i understood is: "i need a gui to connec to a vm via vnc"
<jrib> cantonic: in /etc/default/grub you would add " text" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<jrib> cantonic: yes, that's true.  If at some point you no longer want to the gui to start automatically, then you can do what I said in /etc/default/grub
<cantonic> ah nice! i see! so grub controls which apps to start on system boot?
<jrib> cantonic: no, but the gdm init script checks if you used "text" in your kernel line
<ActionParsnip> cantonic: you can also tell kernel moudules to not load too
<NotAnonymous> personally I would just uninstall the gnome. Much faster than digging into config files and grub
<cantonic> NotAnonymous: yeah, but if you need it you would have to install it again...
<ActionParsnip> NotAnonymous: hardly, plus it's more destructive to remove all the packages
<jrib> cantonic: if you need to start it, you can just do « sudo service gdm start » after the machine boots
<cantonic> so ok. i have no gui so i cannot open the virtual machine. i understand that. but i should be able connecting from another computer to the VM using VNC, right?
<NotAnonymous> how can uninstalling be destructive? oO
<jrib> cantonic: right
<cantonic> jrib: but it does not connect. i see that the vm is running when typing in "virsh -c qemu:///system list"
<cantonic> unfortunately it doesn't show the VNC-Port
<ActionParsnip> NotAnonymous: its removes the files, if you just add the boot option, the files are still present but are not used, the change can be rolled back easily. Uninstalling all the packages requires reinstallation of packages. Its simply not necessary
<PanArtur> cantonic: if you disconnect your monitor cable the X won't start.
<orated> Hello! I've few backup files in tar.bz2 format in desktop. I can connect/transfer files from desktop to laptop with ssh/scp. Since I'm out of space, is it possible that I uncompress  and also delete the files uncompressed initially?
<jrib> orated: you could uncompress during the transfer, would that work?
<orated> jrib: I'd like to do that!
<ActionParsnip> orated: do you have excess kernels? You can remove those to free up space
<jrib> orated: ok, I'm pretty sure you can but I don't recall how atm :)
<NotAnonymous> ActionParsnip oh ok. I thought you meant it was going to break the system or sth somehow
<orated> jrib: duh
<orated> ActionParsnip: nope
<jrib> orated: that's code for "google with me"
<ActionParsnip> NotAnonymous: it wont break it per se, it just removes data when you can just tell the OS to not use it
<dell_> i am getting these error:   dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  firmware-b43-installer
<jrib> orated: I think tar can read from stdin
<ActionParsnip> dell_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<orated> jrib: Oh, you mean pipe it ?
<delinquentme> could anyone make a suggestion as to what channel would be good to ask questions on floating point math in? .. perhaps a general CS chat room?
<orated> jrib:  using | and  >
<ActionParsnip> orated: could mount the sshfs and copy it like a regular file copy
<dell_> ActionParsni_ : maverick
<dell_>  ActionParsnip_ : maverick
<iuytfr> hello
<jrib> orated: yeah just use ssh to cat the tar.bz2 to the server and pipe that output to "tar xvf -".  That should work.  Try with a small file to test.  ActionParsnip has a good suggestion too.
<sangelion> hi..
<iuytfr> how to send message over terminal like that : send message to IP ?
<orated> Could you elaborate ActionParsnip ?
<PanArtur> iuytfr: http://goo.gl/UO1cV
<cantonic> does somebody know where the settings are stores which i used when creating a vm with virt-install?
<iuytfr> like this
<iuytfr> net send 172.16.6.99 "hello"
<iuytfr> i need something like that
<iuytfr> how to do ?
<iuytfr> net send IP destination "hello"
<PanArtur> iuytfr: what do you want to see on destination pl
<PanArtur> pc*
<iuytfr> i simply want to send
<iuytfr> like this
<iuytfr> net send 172.16.6.99 "hello"
<iuytfr> 172.16.6.99 is the destination IP
<tomodachi> iuytfr: net send functionality has been locked down for years since it was abused so much
<PanArtur> iuytfr: http://goo.gl/qxXHE have you tried this? but in my opinion you should use notify-send over ssh
<iuytfr> no i don't like that one PanArtur
<orated> jrib: You said cat to the server, what server?
<iuytfr> that command works on windows what you don't work on linux ?
<PanArtur> iuytfr: maybe make an alias to this command
<jrib> orated: when you ssh there is a machine acting as server and one acting as client
<iuytfr> how ?
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcastAlertWithSound
<PanArtur> alias send=[command to send "$1"]
<KamZou> Hello, i've a problem with my DHCP & DDNS, cause during a certain period, the dhcpd remove the RR's and not re-write it for some minutes / hours. Any idea ?
<tmus> Does Ubuntu have a certification like RedHat has the RHEL?
<norbert79> Good day. Have an interesting question for you all: Is it anyhow possible limiting .fonts.conf for one application, when started? I would like to configure only one application making autohints disabled for it, yet .fonts.conf applies settings session-wide. Now I know some shell scripts might do some workaround, but I am merely looking for something long term, without using additional shell scripts.
<KamZou> here an example of my DHCP & DDNS problem : http://pastebin.com/7wbDys0r
<PanArtur> iuytfr: if you write this command to your .bashrc alias will be created autotaticly after login
<iuytfr> ActionParsnip: you mean i have to do installation on each pc ?
<ActionParsnip> tmus: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<iridium> norbert79, reason to do that? (I'm asking because is unlikely)
<ActionParsnip> iuytfr: not sure, just found it
<norbert79> iridium: Very basic issue: Hate the automatic font-hinting in Wine. Since changing that has been removed since 1.2, Wine relies on Xft. Now if I apply .fonts.conf, it gets applied session-wide... Real ugly.
<iridium> I will answer you in pm
<norbert79> iridium: Cheers
<tmus> ActionParsnip, thanks...
<KamZou> anyone good at dhcp & ddns questions ?
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: have you asked in #winehq too
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: Well, question isn't really based on Wine, could be any application
<alessia> ciao
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: but any app in wine, right?
<alessia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: No
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: Basically I was merely looking for a methodf controlling font hinting appl,ication based
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: ANY application
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: ah, I see. You just mentioned wine and it seemed to relate purely to that
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: I see. No, wasn't really the goal
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: np man, its clear now
<orated> jrib: ActionParsnip: Right. In my case its between 192.168.2.100 and 192.168.2.101, devices connected to same network. It goes to the local hub and then to the local machine. It only stays inside the local internal network.
<dell_> ActionParsnip : The output of  lsb_release -sc : maverick
<jrib> orated: that's fine.
<sveinse> I'm struggling with getting my e1000e nic up and running (on a Dell laptop). dmesg finds the nic, and reports eth0: link is not ready. However ethtool sais that there is no eth0... What can I do?
<dell_>  The output of  lsb_release -sc : maverick
<orated> jrib: I meant to say there is nothing like server wherein the temporary operation of cat will take place
<AdvoWork> on an old system i used to do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pitti/postgresql  but how can i do that on 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: if you unload then reload the driver module, does it work?
<jrib> orated: you have openssh-server running on one of the machines, yes?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Nope.
<orated> jrib: yes
<jrib> orated: good, that's your server
<dell_> i am getting these error:   dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  firmware-b43-installer  The output of  lsb_release -sc : maverick
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: Since of your silence I can assume you have no ideas either :)
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: The thing is ifconfig lists eth0, but I cannot ethtool it for some reason.
<AdvoWork> i keep getting sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found  any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> norbert79: correct, I have no idea of fonts, never had an issue (either that or I simply don't care about 'ugly' fonts)
<jrib> AdvoWork: what ubuntu version?
<AdvoWork> jrgp, 10.04 server
<orated> ActionParsnip: Could you aleaborate on sshd way?
<orated> elaborate*
<norbert79> ActionParsnip: I see... Thank you though :)
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: install python-software-properties
<ActionParsnip> orated: mount the sshfs, there are guides around
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: does it get an ip?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: No. dhclient just sits there doing nothing
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: ok then run:  dmesg | less    and see what happens during boot with the interface during startup
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: The kernel log sais that it's found the NIC, configures it (PCI wise). The two last messages are eth0: link is not ready and PME# enabled. But I should be able to reach eth0 using ethtool even if there is no link
<theotherone> When my pc uses many memory from swap, sometimes it crashes with black screen, and error "sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Unhandled error code" "sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK" What to do?
<cantonic> guys, when entering "virt-install --help" the list is too long. how can i read the text at the top?
<orated> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: if you run:  sudo rfkill list    is it blocked?
<ActionParsnip> orated: nautilus can mount sshfs
<barkode> less|virt-install --help
<orated> ActionParsnip: I don't know properly about it. I just have sshfs installed
<ActionParsnip> orated: its like samba, but secure
<ActionParsnip> orated: you can mount it using nautilus
<orated> ActionParsnip: But it will eventually take space in desktop?
<orated> ActionParsnip: I mean the process of uncompressing and extracting
<ActionParsnip> orated: you can extract to the mounted sshfs, the kernel will manage the transfer
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: It didn't come up in this list.. Strange
<ActionParsnip> orated: the remote storage will appear as a local folder
<norbert79> see you
<RobinJ> can anyone try and see in this dmesg what just caused to freeze the system twice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/702742/
<cantonic> barkode: thank you very much
<RobinJ> getting a bit sick of this, no'one keeps using an os that keeps freezing
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Should eth0 show up in rfkill? eth0 is wired NIC not wireless...
<barkode> np
<orated> ActionParsnip: Then what's the use of sshfs when one can transfer the folder where all the files are uncompressed and extracted?
<ActionParsnip> orated: you can extract the files TO the remote directory,keeping the source archive on your client
<barkode> lol kermit. lord nikons pw in hackers
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: i guess, after you remove then reload the module. run:  dmesg | tail   it may give clues
<tendi> I have xubuntu 11.04 and I want to switch it from Xfce to gnome
<ActionParsnip> tendi: select it at login
<dell_> i am getting these error:   dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  firmware-b43-installer
<MonkeyDust> tendi: backup your /home and reinstall is the fastest and easiest way
<tendi> dont I have to install something first
<tendi> does it come by defualt with xubuntu
<barkode> you might have to install gnome then purge xcfe if you wanna
<cantonic> guys, i created a virtual machine using virt-install, but how can i delete that virtual machine including all dependencies?
<MonkeyDust> tendi: does wqat come wome with xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tendi: it will need installing if you have xubuntu
<barkode> depends on how big your iso was
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: No clues in dmesg. I see from google that others have similar problems with this driver. It could be something
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<cantonic> barkode: was that to me?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: check for bug reports
<barkode> hey sobre
<cantonic> hi sobersabre
<sobersabre> I have tried using several remote access gui tools. and each ... had some problems.
<orated> ActionParsnip: The remote directory will be part of desktop / ?
<barkode> no cantonic. never used virt-install
<tendi> so wat do i have to install because i have xubuntu
<EftarjinK> Hi. Can someone with full $HOME encryption with ecryptfs tell me what files you have in /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs? It seems I’m missing something
<barkode> can you apt-get to get gnome?
<MonkeyDust> !gnome| tendi
<ubottu> tendi: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<MonkeyDust> tendi: backup your /home and then install ubuntu is the fastest and easiest way
<tendi> wat is the desktop environment now for ubuntu 11.04
<Stanley00> tendi: it's unity
<ActionParsnip> orated: its the same as mounting a share
<tendi> so can i install unity on xubuntu 11.04?
<barkode> i been usin kubuntu, but i might be unity a try
<Olleh> actually the fastest and easiest way is to just apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<ActionParsnip> tendi: or you can use ubuntu classic
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-desktop-environment
<ubottu> gnome-desktop-environment (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.30+7ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Olleh> or if you want just a minimal install, just install gnome-core, gdm, and maybe a theme
<ActionParsnip> tendi: sure, unity is just a plugin for compiz
<barkode> tendi. go to the ubuntu homepage, and download the default...\
<ActionParsnip> tendi: if you switch the xfce window manager for compiz,you can use unity
<MonkeyDust> tendi: backup your /home, get rid of Xubuntu and then install Ubuntu
<zmbmartin> noisewaterphd: not sure if you are interested but I solved my flash file browser issue by installing ia32-libs.
<orated> ActionParsnip: Ok, I'll read and try it. The problem is that I'm out of space on both laptop and desktop and the parts of the bz2 are stored in three different partitions. So is there to configure to cat to ask for each next part to cat?
<orated> there a way to*(
<Stanley00> orated: why dont you use >> instead of >?
<orated> Stanley00: >> to add to the starting of file? How will it help?
<dai> hey, how do I give myself permission to copy files into /usr/share/ ?
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm on 11.04 and I keep having a really weird problem with compiz. Windows which are all sitting on separate desktops will spontaneously all bunch together onto one desktop
<TuxOtaku> I thought it might be something to do with the fact that I was running Conky
<Stanley00> orated: >> append to a file, afaik, not from the starting...
<barkode> chmod
<TuxOtaku> but even without conky running, it still happens
<fmauro> dai: with chmod, but what is it you're trying to acheive?
<barkode> dai. how locked down do you want /usr/share/
<barkode> is it a single user system?
<chrisvtx> hi
<chrisvtx> need help with inconsistent ftp performance.
<chrisvtx> i have ubuntu 10.10
<chrisvtx> with vsftpd installed and service running.
<ljsoftnet> your downloading something?
<barkode> with konquorer or dolphin?
<orated> Stanley00: Is there any way to configure cat so that it asks for next file to cat?
<chrisvtx> when i connect via ftp with filezilla
<chrisvtx> the connection will work about 20% of the time.
<chrisvtx> most of the time ftp fails and i get this error in filezilla:
<chrisvtx> Status:	Connecting to 192.168.1.106:21...
<chrisvtx> Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
<chrisvtx> Error:	Connection timed out
<chrisvtx> Error:	Could not connect to server
<FloodBot1> chrisvtx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stanley00> orated: afaik, there isnt.
<barkode> orated. script?
<dai> fmauro: barkode  oh crap there was no beep whenyou guys replied, I'm trying to install a screen saver on ubuntu, the tutorial said to save the folders in /usr/share/gnome-screensaver/ but i can't write into that folder
<orated> barkode: umm not sure
<Dice-Man> hello
<Dice-Man> i want to install 4 gig of ram on my laptop, i'm actually running lucid 32 bits should i move to 64 ?
<Stanley00> Dice-Man: pae kernel will also recognize all your ram, give it a shot first...
<Dice-Man> Stanley00: you mean on my 32 bits version ?
<Stanley00> Dice-Man: yes. pae kernel and 32 bits system
<Dice-Man> okay
<Dice-Man> hum are there any other warnings ? i want to install the ram on a netbook
<Stanley00> Dice-Man: I'm not sure actually, just know that it exist, I have never tested it.
<Guest20673> hj
<b0ot> Are there any tools out there that help with configuration. I'm looking for something where a user can select something... see some stats, and as the user selects various other accessories the stats change. Each item the user selects should have optional linked accessories etc
<hj> Guest20673 --> ×àê?
<Dice-Man> Stanley00: okay then i'll test :), it's one module of 4 gig ram :)
<Stanley00> Dice-Man: Good luck! ;))
<Guest20673> äàäà
<Guest20673> ÿ
<Benkinooby> hi, i am right now playing around with some ipv6 sit tunneling... some1 here how can help me a bit further? or a place/channel where i could ask
<hj> Ýé âû ÷åðíûå óáëþäêè
<hj> ñîñèòå íàõóé
<hj> ïèäàðàñû
<FloodBot1> hj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hj> ñóêà
<hj> .!.
<hj> ñîñè íàõóé
<asdjaputra> ops?
<PanArtur> b0ot: what are you talking about? do you mean ubuntu-tweak?
<Sakha> Amerikosy Yakut and we know that we have developed what you =)
<Sakha> Yakutia taxis, and you are a pathetic =)
<hj> Õàõàõàõàõõà
<LjL> hj: stop
<hj> LjL --> ïàøîë íàõóé
<hj> ïèäàðàñ
<genii-around> !ru | hj
<ubottu> hj: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hj> ubottu --> èäè íàõóé
<hj> ïèäàðàñ
<asdjaputra> wait?
<asdjaputra> are those russian?
<LjL> if they are they aren't using Unicode, but i guess so. KOI-8
<genii-around> asdjaputra: Their hostmask indicated Russia as origin
<asdjaputra> genii-around, true, or they're just testing their charmap?
<Sakha> » asdjaputra » » as yes
<Sakha> yes
<Sakha> =)
<LjL> Sakha: well, please use #test for testing
<Sakha> » asdjaputra » not Russian, and Yakut
<Sakha> » LjL » what?
<LjL> Sakha: if you and hj are testing keyboard, use #test
<Sakha> » LjL » and why do we test? no thank you inappropriately! I'll manage
<asdjaputra> hj also floods in #debian
<alaing> how do i install open office from the command line?
<Pici> asdjaputra: We have no control over than channel.
<asdjaputra> of course
<asdjaputra> i'm just telling
<Sakha> » LjL » I went to the channel test and what I do there? Explain please
<xgt001> hello i need a good task manager which has good integration with hamster
<xgt001> please suggest
<asdjaputra> Sakha, if you're testing your new keyboard layout, or unicode characters
<zykotick9> alaing, open a terminal and type "open" then TAB (x2) to get all the options starting with open (sorry i have LibreOffice installed so can't check on my system)
<asdjaputra> if you wouldn't need to be there
<codefriar> I see on launchpad that version 6.26-1 for sun-java6-jre exists, but i can't figure out how to get apt-get to see it. do I need to add some kind of ppa? for : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/sun-java6-jre/6.26-1lucid1
<Pici> codefriar: What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<codefriar> lucid
<codefriar> 10.04
<Pici> codefriar: Its in the partner repo then.
<Pici> !partner | codefriar
<ubottu> codefriar: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<compdoc> alaing, its called libreoffice now
<RevTorA> Hey everyone... I'm getting rather poor video playback performance on my new ubuntu system. On this same PC running windows 7 I had no issue playing videos but on this system, videos both offline and online run with lower FPS than they should be. Ideas?
<Sakha> » LjL » Americans tupite you like it! Che is all gloomy! Negros all =))) hahaha I'm going out of luck Irk province !=)))
<zykotick9> alaing, sorry you said install, I was thinking you asked how to start it (sorry my mistake)
<compdoc> zykotick9, that tab tab thing is a neat trick
<PanArtur> alaing: sudo aptitude install openoffice or apt-get instead aptitude
<fmauro> dai: just copy it via terminal and prepend sudo to the copy command and you should be fine
<PanArtur> RevTorA: what is your GPU?
<xgt001> anyone???
<RevTorA> 9600M GT
<g0rs> when skype is started, skype disappears after start and wont dock into system tray after it is closed. Is it something to do with desktop theme? I chose current desktop theme. Any ideas?
<twoten210> I just installed Ubuntu Studio 11.04 onto my Ubuntu 11 box and I get a blank screen at startup, I can't even see the grub menu
<PanArtur> RevTorA: have you installed nvidia-current package?
<twoten210> I can boot into rescue mode and run mc
<RevTorA> PanArtur: Hrm... don't think so, let me check. I only installed the proprietary drivers through the "Additional Drivers" setup
<PanArtur> twoten210: to see grub menu hold shift after bios post screen
<alaing> Thanks PanArtur and zykotick9 and compdoc
<alaing> i 'll try that now
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Are you with the default settings of Ubuntu
<RevTorA> PanArtur: According to apt-get, I have indeed the latest version of nvidia-current
<PanArtur> RevTorA: open terminal and write sudo nvidia-xconfig - then reboot
<twoten210> ok , I'm just doing an apt-get install nvidia-current right now
<RevTorA> PanArtur: Alright, bbiab
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: yes, I chose default settings in skype and even tried a few alternatives like oxygen
<RevTorA> PanArtur: There was an error, should I still reboot?
<PanArtur> twoten210: what is your GPU
<zykotick9> RevTorA, FYI if you using nvidia you can use VDPAU as a video output with mplayer (you might need to install libvdpau1)
<PanArtur> RevTorA: what error?
<twoten210> it's an nvidia 6800 on the motherboard
<RevTorA> PanArtur: v
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: skype only appears in task bar and not in system tray .
<RevTorA> PanArtur: http://pastebin.com/F0s9BHh1
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Ubuntu 11.04 unity I assume?
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: kubuntu 11.04 natty
<PanArtur> twoten210: nvidia glx 173 is for your card
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: let me check that since I have kubuntu also and skype
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: i've installed the latest version but didn't have this problem before
<zykotick9> RevTorA, "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.notworking" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new xorg.conf
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: Thanks
<PanArtur> RevTorA: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak then reboot and check
<RevTorA> Aye, bbiab
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Right click the systray and click system tray settings
<twoten210> sorry, it's a GeForce 7025 on the motherboard
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: after that?
<raj-darkmystery> guys need help with mod_rewrite how can I point xyz.domain.com to domain.com if someother mod_rewrite is already working for example.com for anything.example.com
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Do you see skype under entries
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: I see that there are applications whose visibility can be configured
<jrib> raj-darkmystery: #httpd
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: I see it and after i set it to 'always visble', it disappeared
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: hit the close button on skype and see if it is there in entries
<PanArtur> twoten210: than nvidia-current
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: It disappeared??
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: i see it gain after i restarted skype. i set it to always visble but it doesn't appear in system tray
<hellboy_> sf
<hellboy_> hello
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: I had this problem once and solved it by deleting plasma's config
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Are you ready to do that Note: plasma will take default Kubuntu settings
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: I can delete plasma settings and restart kde if that helps
<hellboy_> hey i want to know what is segmentation fault
<PanArtur> g0rs: write in terminal ps aux | grep [s]kype
<twoten210> no, no good, I reboot, hold down shift and still get a blank screen, I also get a second single beep after the first one, could that be grub trying to tell me something?
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Do that then
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: You know how it is done?
<twoten210> segmentation fault is when a program tries to alter some memory outside of it's assigned territory
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: yes , they are in .kde directory ?
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: Yes
<hellboy_> whenever i run ccsm
<hellboy_> i get this msg(segmentation fault)
<hellboy_> what should i do?
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: brb
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: ok
<PanArtur> twoten210: when screen is blank press ctrl+alt+f1, login into your account and write sudo nvidia-xconfig then sudo reboot. If you don't have nvidai drivers installed write X -configure then sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf (X -configure will gives you where the xorg.conf new is)
<xgt001> hellboy_, do u get it when u run it via terminal?
<zelozelos> i need to set up a partition as a go-between for ubuntu and vista, which type of format can be read/written to from both - but i'd like it to be able to drag n drop files with out having to delete them from ubuntu's?
<hellboy_> no
<xgt001> are you running natty or maverick?
<bastidrazor> zelozelos: ntfs
<zelozelos> bastidrazor, ntfs works for windows but i have 2 delete the files after i put them on that one..is there a way around this?
<RevTorA> PanArtur: I have run that configuration script and rebooted :)
<PanArtur> hellboy_: do you have webcam?
<PanArtur> RevTorA: and?
<hellboy_> no why
<bastidrazor> zelozelos: i don't know what that means.
<hellboy_> hey panartur give me ur email id
<twoten210> PanArtur: yeah I've been trying to get to a console using ctrl-alt-F4 but no luck, I have to go thru the Studio 11.04 install cd into rescue mode to get to a root shell
<PanArtur> hellboy_: a6193427@nepwk.com
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: My system Skype 2.2.0.35 on Kubuntu 11.04 Natty with KDE SC 4.7.1 works fine
<zelozelos> im using ubuntu 11.04 bastidrazor when i drag a file to a ntfs from ext3 it still remains on the ext3 partition, and windows thinks that when i move/delete a file that has been added durring a ubuntu session that its a shared folder and i have 2 confirm the file actions
<hellboy_> PanArtur: CCSM comes and it vanishes what should i do
<PanArtur> twoten210: have you got access to your linux filesystem?
<zykotick9> PanArtur, FYI putting an email address into a logged IRC channel will almost certainly guarantee spambots will find your address.
<twoten210> yes, I can mount sda1 and get a root shell looking at my file system
<PanArtur> zykotick9: it is a 10minutemail http://goo.gl/U3cb
<zykotick9> hellboy_, i'm just curious (I can't help you) - but are you using ATI/AMD card/drivers?
<zykotick9> PanArtur, smart!
<hellboy_> nvidia
<bastidrazor> zelozelos: that doesn't sound like a filesystem issue but how nautilus handles it. i do not know the solution.
<twoten210> nvidia-xconfig wrote a new xorg.conf file
<hellboy_> twoten210: hello can u help me with the segmentation fault in ccsm
<zelozelos> bastidrazor, ? whats the solution?
<hellboy_> twoten210: give me ur email id
<twoten210> no I'm sorry, but hey, try running ccsm from a terminal and you will get more information, maybe a pointer to a log file that you can read
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: My system Skype 2.2.0.35 on Kubuntu 11.04 Natty with KDE SC 4.7.1 works fine
<hellboy_> twoten210:  i runned it frm terminal and got that fault
<twoten210> Panartur: still no luck, blank screen, but the second beep now occurs a couple seconds later ...
<zelozelos> twoten210, are you having issues with compiz / metacity?
<twoten210> I wish, I can't even get to a terminal much less a graphic screen
<zelozelos> twoten210, ive broken mine a few times, what did u do?
<twoten210> I had natty running, installed Studio 11.04 on top, seemed to go fine, but after first reboot I get a blank screen, no grub menu, no bootup
<PanArtur> twoten210: take a look at this http://goo.gl/TKms section GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 - but maybe you gave installed grub on your usb stick or somewhere else?
<twoten210> I have a Studio 10.10 cd here, I think I'll install that, then do the upgrade to 11.04 through the update manager
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: it worked. Its in system tray now . Thanks
<twoten210> no, I actually re-installed grub onto sda and I can see the files in mc
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: You're welcome
<ubuntu_> mamo kupa
<zelozelos> twoten210, oh no. ok what u need to do is boot live cd, recover any files needed to be saved by mounting the fs's and putting them on a diff partition/backup media, then re-install. what happened was the settings durring the upgrade got messed up, b4 reboot you was still in the old system, after when it tried to boot the new stuff the settings are'nt right, next time only upgrade dist-dist of the same (ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10)
<zelozelos> dont upgrade to a diff flavor, instead always do a full install, upgrades are prone to breakage
<twoten210> now that makes sense, in order to save my apps in /opt I didn't reformat the root partition, that sounds like the problem
<zelozelos> exactly
<PanArtur> twoten210: is ubuntu your only system on this pc?
<twoten210> yes, maybe I should put vector linux on a small partition, that thing always works
<antihoax> http://www.zeromq.org/results:rt-tests-v031
<antihoax> realtime kernel tests
<zelozelos> twoten210, a little suggestion, always keep another partition on the drive for backing up, most of the time reinstalling os's isnt a big deal for the hd, but that way if somehting goes wrong they're alrady saved
<zelozelos> thats exactly what im trying too get going now, cept i keep forgetting to delete files from ubuntu's parttion when i move to the go-between partiton
<PanArtur> twoten210: so could you edit your /boot/grub/grub.cfg and check is GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT phrase is there
<twoten210> mind-reader, that's just where I'm headed!
<zelozelos> twoten210, your issues are probably deeper than grub but good luck, im off to re-format to ntfs
<twoten210> you poor thing!
<zelozelos> anyone know if / how to make it to where when i move a file to the ntfs drive it actually moves it? or at least deletes the orig after the move or whatever ?
<asteve> is anyone else experiencing long delays in ec2 with apt?
<PanArtur> zelozelos: in terminal?
<zelozelos> PanArtur, no i try to stay away from term when messing with files when i drag n drop
<PanArtur> zelozelos: do you want to move your / to another drive?
<zelozelos> PanArtur, idk, all i want is to be able to share a partition between windows and ubuntu but not have to always mess with deleting files n such
<phper_> Hello, I installed at my ubuntu, apache2, php5 and libapache2-mod-php5. Now, at ifconfig I get default IP 10.0.2.15 but that is not accessible from other computers, what can I do to make my server accessible from other computers?
<PanArtur> zelozelos: have you read this http://goo.gl/LCzg
<zelozelos> PanArtur, that one idt i did yet, i have to log out to set up automount bbs
<manas_> hi
<PanArtur> zelozelos: easiest way to do this is resize your partition, create new one (ntfs), mount it (in fstab) and mv files
<manas_> how do i update libre office?
<manas_> i have 3.3 but 4.3 is out i suppose
<edwardthefma> how do i flush the dns
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: are you using a web based irc client?
<manas_> How do i update libreoffice
<manas_> ?
<somsip>  edwardthefma: what dns ar eyou using? ISP, opendns? bind?
<Stanley00> manas_: use ppa?
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: yes why?
<g0rs> Girly-Girl: what is that client?
<manas_> im new to linux so i dont really know much. Im sorry, how do i use ppa
<anterid> I got crossover cable and have laptop and desktop connected. How do I setup for network conection? I read that ifconfig IP up on both and ping helps but not able to. Can anyone help me to set it up?
<Stanley00> !ppa | manas_
<ubottu> manas_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<comitt> hello. i am not sure if this is the relevant channel for this: is there a setting that would make double clicking a word in the adress bar in firefox select just the word (and not the whole adress)? thanks
<Girly-Girl> g0rs: http://webchat.freenode.net
<PanArtur> manas_: http://goo.gl/F89zB
<manas_> thanks
<edwardthefma> <somsip> im using a free dns provider
<edwardthefma> dydns
<edwardthefma> diynamic dns
<manas_> one more thing, when i click on a link in a email or also here in Xchat, it doesnt open the browser, dunno why but ideally it should!!
<PanArtur> comitt: http://goo.gl/Ssd7v
<PanArtur> manas_: rmb on link
<manas_> rmb?
<PanArtur> manas_: right mouse button
<somsip> edwardthefma: you don't refresh it. Dyndns will probably obey the TTL (refresh period) provided by the nameservers for the domain in question
<dork> is there something in oneiric like suspend? my machine's in a 'suspended' type of state when i come in to the office, it's a desktop...not sure what the deal is. i have to hit the power button to get my monitors to fire up and it's a desktop. power settings have no suspend/hybernate events defined
<edwardthefma> <somsip> im not using  Dyndns im using dnsexit
<edwardthefma> a dynamic dns service
<somsip> edwardthefma: the 'dydns' typo confised me. But I'd imagine the same will apply as I said before
<edwardthefma> evry 1 can acess my server but for some weard resom its not letting my pc
<Benkinooby> is that a fake site? http://www.ubunut.com/
<GirlyGirl> dork: #ubuntu+1
<GirlyGirl> dork: Also that is a know issue
<dork> GirlyGirl: ok, thanks.
<somsip> edwardthefma: close/restart browser, close/restart computer. Otherwise, just wait for DNS changes to propagate. I get DNS changes from places like Amazon almost instantly, but have to wait hours for changes from places like GoDaddy sometimes
<edwardthefma> ok
<ardithoxha> anyone herE?
<PanArtur> yes
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<g0rs> compdoc: know what?
<compdoc> if anyone is here
<xontech> :D
<cantonic> hey guys. anyone here experienced in using virtual machines on ubuntu server?
<cantonic> i cannot get a virtual machine to run in vnc mode
<cantonic> i think i do something wrong in the network settings
<zmbmartin> I have an HP Envy 17 not dual graphic just 1 ATI Mobility 5800 series. Is it possible to turn off the GPU when in battery mode? My battery life sucks and I have tried all the tricks that I can find.
<zmbmartin> Or some sort of serious power saving mode?
<WoollyJumper> Forgive my noob question, how to open a terminal with a keyboard short cut?
<fmauro> cantonic: what software are you using to virtualize?
<MonkeyDust> WoollyJumper: ctrl-t
<MonkeyDust> WoollyJumper: forget that
<WoollyJumper> MonkeyDust: thanks
<mfilipe> anyone here use r8192se_pci?
<mfilipe> module r8192se_pci
<cantonic>  fmauro: i used virt-install
<cantonic> so KVM i guess?
<fmauro> cantonic: I have no experience with kvm, so I'm not your guy. sry mate
<cantonic> fmauro: no problem. thank you very much anyways :)
<WoollyJumper> MonkeyDust: Thanks for your help the other day with my slow internet but I didn't find any kworker processes. I still have the problem. Anything else to suggest?
<tomodachi> cantonic: well kvm seems a bit young still, if you want enterprise stability I would go for XEN. Ive been using it for years
<compdoc> cantonic, I use qemu-kvm a lot. what OS is the guest?
<compdoc> kvm is perfectly stable
<cantonic> compdoc: win7
<MonkeyDust> WoollyJumper: i use an alternative GUI, it's different here
<cantonic> compdor: yeah, that's what i heard too
<cantonic> compdoc: but i am doing something wrong
<compdoc> cantonic, I think in kvm, only the gui console uses vnc to view the guest. But windows doesnt have a vnc service. you have to use remote desktop to connect
<WoollyJumper> ctl-alt t worked with Gnome
<MonkeyDust> great
<cantonic> compdoc: what is remote desktop and how can i do it?
<compdoc> cantonic, you are trying to connect to the guest's desktop remotely? is that the problem?
<primeras> hi. my english isn't very well. how to using "cut" command with -s parameter
<cantonic> compdoc: yes exactly. i want this ubuntu server to have several different VMs running which I can connect to from anywhere through the internet
<mrtc> Hello
<mrtc> Secondary/right click isn't working on Natty, not quite sure how to fix this
<mrtc> on a Macbook I should add
<compdoc> cantonic, google for ubuntu remote desktop client, if you want to connect from ubuntu to the windows VM. however - you must enable remote desktop in the guest
<cantonic> compdoc: how can i enable that? in the xml-configuration file of the vm?
<theadmin> cantonic: Meh... Search for "TeamViewer". It's by far the easiest remote dekstop solution for Windows/Linux (with GUI)/Mac
<fmauro> cantonic: I'm almost certain kvm will give you direct access to the VM screen without remotely connecting directly to the client
<cantonic> fmauro: yeah, but i don't want to install a gui on the ubuntu server
<compdoc> cantonic, you dont use the gnome desktop on your Ubuntu box?
<cantonic> compdoc: no. I have installed ubuntu server
<cantonic> i thought that gnome could eat too many ressources which i could need for the VMs
<angel28> Hello I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop (I had version 9 before) and now when I try to enter several website such facebook everything moving slow any idea? maybe something related to the flash ?
<cantonic> theadmin: yeah, teamviewer would work perfect! but how should I install it when I cannot access the guest?
<compdoc> cantonic, I dont think Windows defaults to allow remote connections, so youre stuck
<cantonic> seems like i have to install a small gui like lxmd
<natrixnatrix89> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<compdoc> I use the virt-manager
<theadmin> cantonic: Ah, sounds like trouble...
<fmauro> cantonic: you're not stuck , and you don't need a gui
<cantonic> compdoc: i tried installing virt-manager but it failed so i tried virt-viewer
<cantonic> fmauro: no?
<pentesterrr> fuck you all , i love windows and i love windows, viva bill gates, and you fuck you and fuck your ubuntu ;)
<fmauro> cantonic: gimme a second, why would you ruin a great server setup with a resource hog
<MonkeyDust> pentesterrr is showing off his vocabulary
<cantonic> fmauro: ok :) i am excited to see an alternative way.
<pentesterrr> MonkeyDust: what  ?
<compdoc> lol
<cantonic> right :D
<pentesterrr> no one want to kick me from this channel ???? ____ :o:o
<cantonic> hahaha. too funny
<compdoc> Windows is OK, but its not all there is
 * w30 thinks pentesterrr should switch to  #xanax
<compdoc> heh
<hirantha> how v can config astrerisk in ubuntu
<hirantha> asterisk server
<cantonic> i think i fucked up my network settings… i created some virtual machines and have some bridge entries now…
<angel28> Hello I've installed Ubuntu on my laptop (I had version 9 before) and now when I try to enter several website such facebook everything moving slow any idea? maybe something related to the flash ?
<natrixnatrix89> join #xanax
<cantonic> how can i remove anything what has been created while using virt-install?
<Pici> cantonic: Mind your language here please.
<cantonic> Pici: german?
<Pici> cantonic: no cursing.
<cantonic> sorry :)
<cantonic> but when you are not a native english speaker it is sometimes easier that way :)
<hirantha> how i config asterisk in my ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> angel28: Not flash, it's probably just your browser or Unity's visual effects
<theadmin> angel28: Also, the new Facebook interface *is* heavy.
<hirantha> any help
<theadmin> !patience | hirantha
<ubottu> hirantha: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<angel28> theadmin: OK so if its my browser or Unity's visual effects what can I do in order to fix the problem ?
<fmauro> cantonic: give me half an hour, the internet connection on this train is horrid. I'll get back to you as soon as I get home
<cantonic> fmauro: wow, thank you for your time man :)
<fmauro> cantonic: this is what I'll try when home: http://www.linux-kvm.com/content/tip-how-run-headless-guest-machine-using-vnc-kvm
<cantonic> fmauro: ok, i will read through this. thank you
<Whitor> Hi all.  Is this a bug or is it by design? : that when I move a bunch of files in nautilus (drag and drop menu drriven) if the move fails because there was an eror reading -one file- ... none of the files are removed from the source... even though all the files up to the one that errored were successfully copied to the destination... ? any one have any idea ?
<Whitor> 10.04 btw
<theadmin> angel28: Use another browser, or disable the visual effects...
<melvincv> How would I use a personal password keyring in seahorse?
<cantonic> fmauro: that is what i already tried but compdoc said that i cannot use vnc to connect to windows because vnc is not active by default
<cantonic> i installed lxde now. how can i start the gui?
<melvincv> fmauro: VNC is not on windows. You may install REALVNC free edition...
<theadmin> cantonic: You need a display manager as well. Given that you have lxdm, you should be able to do it with "sudo service lxdm start"
<fmauro> cantonic this is outside of the vm. so it will work. it is not client dependant
<cantonic> fmauro: but look what melvincv said
<cantonic> melvincv: yeah that's what i thought too
<fmauro> cantonic you guys dont realize it is transferring the screen of the vm. just be patient. itll work
<melvincv> cantonic: you're right, vnc is not supported by default on Windows.
<drapedup> what do you mean by default?
<drapedup> as in right out of the box ?
<cantonic> but fmauros statement makes sense
<and471> If I install the Release Candidate of 11.10 tomorrow (when it is released), when 11.10 comes out, can it be upgraded to it by simply upgrading packages?
<angel28> ok thanks
<cantonic> drapedup: yes, that is what he(she?) means
<fritsch> and471: yes, it can
<cantonic> theadmin: i started lxdm but i don't see a gui
<and471> fritsch, and it should then be as stable as the final release (when upgraded) ?
<fritsch> and471: momentarily there is a bug in nautilus, wait till tomorrow
<xontech> $$1
<and471> fritsch, cool thanks
<crf> hi, is there a volume control applet?
<cantonic> i think fmauro is right. the only reason i cannot connect using vnc are the network settings i guess
<and471> crf, what release?
<and471> crf, of ubuntu?
<crf> 11.04, and471
<mauricio_> has anyone gotten xmonad working with ubuntu 11.10?
<melvincv> Any symmetric crypto encryption, for encrypting files, instead of seahorse?
<and471> crf, and you are using unity?
<crf> no
<rethus> which kernel-module i need for : nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller
<MonkeyDust> mauricio_: wrong channel, type /j #ubuntu+1
<whowantstolivefo> hi people, i have samsung story 2TB storage usb harddisk, i have lots of programs softwares and special files in this harddirve and today i start to get this error when i mount harddrive and this give that error, what is my problem http://pastebin.com/HJ7RCvTz  ?? how can i fix ?
<crf> I'm using the gnome desktop, and471
<and471> crf, there is no applet, however there is a volume control indicator
<mrtc> could I get some help? Right click not working with Macbook pro / Natty
<fmauro> cantonic just wait 10 more minutes. may i pm you once i return?
<and471> crf, which is called the sound indicator
<and471> crf (also includes controlling music applications)
<orated> hey jrib ... I tried to use sftp to test the transfer but in the basic thing it gives error. The part file of .tar.bz2.aa is of 4.7GB and it gives error that it cannot read ...
<cantonic> fmauro: yeah of course. i am really thankful for your help
<and471> crf, do you have the indicator applet added to your gnome-panel ?
<crf> and471, I do, but there is no volume applet in it, just logout,login.shutdown, and this "broadcast accounts" thing
<and471> crf, ok
<and471> crf, can you check if indicator-sound is installed?
<and471> crf, either through software center or synaptic
<drapedup> is there a better/faster way of doing remote desktop from my ubuntu headless machine to my windows 7 machine ?
<drapedup> I'm using xrdp / windows remote desktop connection
<crf> and471, indicator-sound is installed
<cantonic> do i need to install anything else in order to make lxdm working?
<drapedup> xrdp is nice, I get the full desktop, but it's a bit laggy
<cantonic> drapedup: i am struggling around with win7 VM too
<and471> crf, and indicator-applet complete is also installed?
<th0r> drapedup: I found NX faster than vnc, but x-forwarding seemed to be the fastest overall....at least that is how it was a few years ago <smile>
<drapedup> cantonic: I like the xrdp setup, but it's just a bit laggy. It's definitely not my network setup. I'm on all wired cat6, gigabit ports and nics, and switch
<MonkeyDust> drapedup: try rdesktop
<drapedup> th0r: MonkeyDust thank you both. I will check those out
<w30> my sound applet is supplied not by indicator-applet but by indicator-applet-complete, evidently they are different.
<crf> and471, yes indicator-applet complete is installed
<MonkeyDust> drapedup: rdesktop linux > win worked for me, even in vbox
<and471> crf, ok, can you check that Indicator Applet Compltete is added to the panel
<drapedup> MonkeyDust: but I'm trying to remote into my linux machine, not the other way around
<maulana> hai alll
<and471> crf, this is different from normal Indicator Applet
<drapedup> MonkeyDust: isn't rdesktop a linux client
<MonkeyDust> drapedup: it's a command in Terminal
<maulana> am need manual for make ubuntu desktop to home server did have link for i read tutorial for make it
<drapedup> MonkeyDust: I'm doing Win --> linux
<th0r> drapedup: if you try NX, use the free version for NX itself...it is much better than the freeNX in the repos
<maulana> am need manual for make ubuntu desktop to home server did have link for i read tutorial for make it thanks
<drapedup> th0r: i'm going to try NX
<_2briancox_> I need a bash command to delete all files recursively under my Music folder of the type .wma ... help please.  =)
<th0r> drapedup: then go to the NX website and get their version.
<crf> and471, thanks, I see
<and471> crf, all works now?
<drapedup> th0r: already on it. thanks bro. I'll let you know how it goes if you're around
<crf> I did not have "complete" only "session"
<and471> ah ok
<_2briancox_> I'm sure it uses find and delete ... just can't find syntax
<crf> and471, thanks for your help
<and471> crf, glad it works for you :)
<tjiggi_fo> maulana, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<th0r> drapedup: just so you know, you can install cygwin and do X-forwarding via ssh from a windows workstation.
<drapedup> th0r: that sounds like a better idea...
<haddock_> trying to install webkit. put nightly build in home folder. how to proceed ?
<haddock_> want to make Postler textfireld work
<drapedup> th0r: i'm going to try and forward it first. at least I have experience with ssh tunneling and forwarding and such
<th0r> drapedup: I was working with Xming in place of cygwin last time I messed with this. Xming seemed to work better than cygwin...used less resources
<drapedup> th0r: sweet. I'll check it out. I'm not a huge fan of cygwin
<maulana> tjiggi_fo, am need setting ubuntu desktop but have server fitur?
<fmauro> cantonic: alright, re. I'll pm you then
<_2briancox_> I need a bash command to delete all files recursively under my Music folder of the type .wma ... help please.  =)  I am sure it uses find with the -delete parameter, but I can't get the Syntax right....
<_2briancox_> I just tried:      find -delete /home/brian/Music/ '*.wma'
<th0r> _2briancox_: you can just do 'rm -R /home/<user>/Music/*.wma', I think
<_2briancox_> hmmm
<_2briancox_> but that syntax seems only delete the files at the level of ..../Music/
<_2briancox_> I know you have -R but ... idk
<iridium> _2briancox_, find -type f -iname "*.wma" -exec rm "{}" \;
<_2briancox_> iridium, where should the path go in that command?
<_2briancox_> I just want it to concentrate on /home/brian/Music/ obviously
<llutz> _2briancox_: find path/ -type f -iname '*.wma' -delete
<jaequery> hi guys
<jaequery> i got a samba question
<jaequery> when im on bridge networking, my windows machine can access the file system over the ubuntu vm's samba shares just fine.  but when i switch to NAT, it won't let me (keeps asking for uesr/pass). anyone know why? i believe i opened/routed all the necessary ports.....  TCP 139, 445 and UDP 137, 138, 445 .... please help me
<_2briancox_> grazi llutz!
<FloodBot1> jaequery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iridium> _2briancox_, find PATH -type f -iname "*.wma" -exec rm "{}" \;
<MonkeyDust> jaequery: with bridge, you go into the host's network range
<jaequery> ok so?
<MonkeyDust> jaequery: with NAT, you don't
<jaequery> so does that mean samba won't work over NAT?
<_2briancox_> llutz ... How did you master bash syntax?  Can you recommend a good book?
<MonkeyDust> jaequery: it seems so
<Axelle> erm hello peeps, got a silly question ( I'm pretty noobish ) When I press ALT-F2 it opens a console, then how do I revert to the X interface ?
<jaequery> omg are you sure?
<Axelle> startx says X server is already running...
<th0r> _2briancox_: check the linux documentation project....tldp.org
<maxzoil> how i can change form normal user to  root  in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<tMH-> Axelle: try ALT+F7
<MonkeyDust> jaequery: what's the issue, you know how to solve it: by using bridge
<Axelle> I'll try that thanks tMH-
<llutz> _2briancox_: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jaequery> well bridge doesn't work here for some reason, even though it works fine at home and all the other places
<_2briancox_> ty again
<_2briancox_> ciao
<w30> maxzoil, when you change to root many invironment changes take effect so use with care. That being said type in a terminal sudo -i
<jaequery> anybody?
<w30> maxzoil, exit to go back to user
<Axelle> There was something silly I had last time. I had to install Xubuntu on an old machine with 500Mb RAM ( it was SDRAM memory so couldn't buy easilly 1Gb to install regular ubuntu )
<Axelle> It was 10.10 I believe
<vinc> hi all
<Axelle> When 11.04 came up, the update prompted me to update to 11.04
<jaequery> i have a brand new laptop. i launch a VM in bridge network. it works. everywhere, home/office/friend.  but just couple days ago, i was no longer able to bridge at my house (wont assign me IP).  anyone know why that is? this is really frustrating ...
<Axelle> Sadly it updated to Ubuntu and not Xubuntu
<Axelle> After update the system couldn't boot...
<drapedup> Axelle: you can change from ubuntu to xubuntu
<drapedup> from command line
<jaequery> did my question make sense
<orated> How to rsync when  ssh is active. I know how to rsync over ssh with something like rsync -avz -e ssh user@host:/ dest ... but I'm now connected on ssh to another system and hope to rsync a file, possible?
<Axelle> Too bad the updater didn't install the right version :/
<cdcdabba> how could i disable a usb port so that it only provides power?
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I have a problem using my wireless adaptor; I did a 'lshw' and found that it is 'disabled'; how can I re-enable it? the wired conection works fine, but I want to re-enable the wireless one; I am on Lucid; my wireless adaptor is Atheros AR5001 [acording to 'lshw']
<theadmin> cyclist_2: Does "sudo rfkill unblock all" help?
<majdekalel> hi hello i have urgent question please
<mo12> i have a hidden folder named .fr-Blo2lL on the desktop(10.04), i have no idea how it got there, what are the chances that my computer has been hacked?
<theadmin> majdekalel: Just ask it
<majdekalel> i have a group in facebook when someone post anything or make any comment its just deleted directly !!!
<theadmin> mo12: Unlikely. Examine the contents of that folder.
<noisewaterphd> cyclist_2: are you using a machine that has a hardware button for enabling/disabling the wireless? Perhaps you accidentally hit it if so.
<theadmin> majdekalel: That's NOT an Ubuntu question.
<majdekalel> ok man can you help about that ?
<mo12> theadmin: it is empty
<theadmin> mo12: Just remove it. Probably a temporary folder generated by some software.
<Jonta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cyclist_2> theadmin: I issued the command and it seems that no errors where returned; but until I reboot I do not think I will see any result [or should I...?]
<mo12> theadmin: thanks, i will delete it
<theadmin> cyclist_2: That should have unblocked your wireless conection, now "sudo ip link set wlan0 up" and see if it works.
<cdcdabba> Would it be possible to only provide power to one USB port and not data access? (11.04)
<mo12> i use transmission, what ports does bit torrent use? are there fixed ports that it works on?
<donruss> so is there any launchers that work with unity that I can use and easily remove if I don't like it
<th0r> cdcdabba: just get an external usb hub, plug in the power, but don't plug the hub into the computer
<mo12> 51413
<ActionParsnip> donruss: launcher in what way?
<donruss> ActionParsnip. like a docked at the bottom launcher
<ActionParsnip> donruss: you can dock any app to the panel
<donruss> eyecandy basically
<cyclist_2> noisewaterphd: I use a HP G70-120EA; the only button for the wireless connection is one next to the switch on/off and it does not switches the wireless per se - it only informative; the PC shows a blue light on it, which indicates that the adaptor is recognized [I assume...], but I cannot get it to receive any signal [and my modem/router is right next to it]
<melvincv> Is the official bitorrent GUI version available yet?
<w30> cdcdabba, Is the computer the only power source? It's an expensive device to short out if something goes wrong. Better to spend $20 bucks at Wal Mart
<melvincv> for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> donruss: well, what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: sure, bitorrent has been in the repo forecter
<ActionParsnip> *forever
<donruss> ActionParsnip. yes but that's the unity panel. I'm looking for something like Oscar style launcher
<noisewaterphd> cyclist_2: dont know about that particular model, but on most HP's that little blue light you are talking about actually is a button. Blue is enabled, if you touch it it will turn amber and be disabled, or vice cersa.
<donruss> imean osx
<theadmin> donruss: Try cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> donruss: do you mean a dOCK, like in MacOS?
<cyclist_2> theadmin: I entered the command you suggested above, but only got the following error message [looks bad...]: 'RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132'
<theadmin> cyclist_2: Makes no sense at all :/ Someone should learn to write descriptive error messages.
<cdcdabba> w30:  Its not completely necessary, I just want to charge something without it getting detected by the computer.  Didn't want to have to use something else since the computer's usb port is right here
<noisewaterphd> donruss:  maybe try gnome-do, I personally can't go without it or something similar
<donruss> yes ActionParsnip. sorry using a touch screen keyboard
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: transmission is in a default install, it has a GUI
<w30> cdcdabba, I just spent $24 at Wal Mart for a pack of cigarette lighter and house wall socket usb chargers
<ActionParsnip> donruss: yeah, saw you are using android. I use andchat :)
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: That's awesome, but why not on their site http://www.bittorrent.com/downloads ?
<The_Phoenix> how large is xfce for ubuntu base server?
<ActionParsnip> donruss: docky or avant window navigator are used a lot. I don't use them so cannot comment on their functionality
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: I need a way to schedule torrent downloads...
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: schedule in what way?
<cyclist_2> noisewaterphd: in my PC's case, it's  just a light, I am afraid; I have been pressing it for some 15 seconds straight and no joy
<ActionParsnip> The_Phoenix: I'd go with LXDE if you have to butcher your server with a GUI
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: Transmission does not do that as far as I know... schedule to download from 2am - 8am [night unlimited]
<donruss> I'm trying to get used to the touch screen keyboard since there is no new good android QWERTY phones coming out and I need to get off sprint asap
<noisewaterphd> cyclist_2: ok, at any rate blue is good
<w30> cdcdabba, and if it blows up I am out $24 and not $600 + for a computer, well maybe an extension cord also.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: transmission can schedle bandwidth, so you can set zero bandwidth normally, then between 2 times use a different speed. Is this what you need?
<nicola> 12
<nicola> ciao a tutti
<donruss> thanks ActionParsnip
<negev> hi, does ext4 have an 'archive' bit?
<ActionParsnip> donruss: Android G1 phone has a sweet keyboard :)
<cyclist_2> theadmin, noisewaterphd: I will reboot the system now; maybe something I have done up until this moment will chance my luck...; I will be back soon; thank you for the support!
<The_Phoenix> ActionParsnip: It's not exactly a server. I installed ubuntu base and server stuff. Then, chose to install XFCE. The download seems to be running still. Just wondering how large it is.
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: Not really, it should disable DHT and not use the Internet at all...
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: you set zero up and download, doesn't use and internet
<SpiderFred> hi I have general question, I am currently using rtorrent is it possible to schedule downloading by time? I mean throttle to 1kb per sek from 2pn to 5 pm and go full the rest of time?
<ActionParsnip> The_Phoenix: then install xfce4  and you will get a minimal XFCE desktop, youo should also install lightdm or slim for a login screen
<donruss> yeah but its dated. I have an epic from Sammy right now. I love my Samsung but I can't take sprint anymore.
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: XFCE isnt large enough that you should be waiting long enough to start wondering how big it is. Not with a decent connection anyway
<ActionParsnip> donruss: HTC ChaCha  then
<The_Phoenix> I'm on a 512kbps which is the slowest *broadband*.
<donruss> 4g?
<The_Phoenix> Nonetheless, it's been around 2 hours. ie it should've downloaded 200-300MB or more.
<kay_> hey guys! i have some problems with my display. im getting only when connecting an external monitor. can't find solutions on the net. any ideas? (00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kay_> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)) ?
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: You mean the temporary speed limit section? Not exactly a scheduler though... I thought it's meant to reduce bandwidth.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: it can be however you want. If you set ZERO up and down, it won't use any speed, then set the temporary speed between 1am to 8am to be unlimited.
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll try that out. By the way what does the bittorrent-gui package install anyway? Is it an official version?
<io> !info bittorrent-gui | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: bittorrent-gui (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorrent client and tracker - GUI tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.3ubuntu1 (natty), package size 10 kB, installed size 100 kB
<The_Phoenix> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0~ubuntu1 (natty), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: no idea, I always use transmission
<KittyGirl> Hello i'm using Yate to connect to my call center and i'm getting no sound.
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: even allowing for possible dependencies, I dont think the xfce4 download would be much more than 100mb
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: Then I'll check it out :)
<KittyGirl> I get a tone.
<ActionParsnip> melvincv: it sings with my android phone and I have a low speed set for the day then full speed (50Mbps line here) during 2am to 9am)
<KittyGirl> so i know that the soundcard is set up right but i can't hear the other person.
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: but were you installing on a system  with no gui at all? That might make the dependencies a lot larger
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: how did you install it? apt tells you how much its downloading before it starts
<melvincv> ActionParsnip: Wow! And I'm in India with a 512kbps line...
<alaing> how do i install open office from the command line?
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: I doubt. Even LXDE runs at 120MB or so.
<alaing> i tried sudo apt-get install openoffice but it was unable to locate openoffice
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: I'll just try to install it and see what it says, hang on a sec
<rymate1234> hai der
<dattashantih> alaing: openoffice has been replaced with libreoffice
<The_Phoenix> thanks though noisewaterphd and ActionParsnip
<rymate1234> I have a very weird problem
<rymate1234> my window manager seems to not be loading
<rymate1234> I have my desktop with icon, i have my bottom panel, but no window title bars D:
<donruss> so just out of curiosity why do you guys choose Ubuntu?
<rymate1234> I'm using xubuntu 11.04
<alaing> dattashantih: i'm running ubuntu server edition and installing coldfusion and it asked me if i had open office so it could use it to make pdfs
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: I was installing via PXE installer for 11.04 in a system with no GUI. My router is still being strained. So, I know the download is still running.
<theadmin> donruss: I don't :P I just sit in this channel cause I'm bored
<wlightning> is there a place to go for questions about Ubuntu beta? (mostly just trying to figure out which component to report a bug against)
<alaing> why has open office been renamed?
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: sudo apt-get install xfce4 tells me 93.4 MB of additional disk space will be used. I made a pretty good guess, should be playing on the price is right today! Oh, no wait, I went over, cant go over on that show right?
<dattashantih> alaing: what version of ubuntu server are you running
<theadmin> alaing: It wasn't renamed, it was forked.
<cyclist_2> theadmin, noisewaterphd: I am back, having re-started the system; 'something' changed; another 'lshw' informs me now that the wireless network is 'unclaimed' instead of 'disabled', as before; do you have any ideas from here? theadmin: could you post those commands for the wlan0 again, please? I forgot to note them down before I began to reboot
<alaing> dattashantih: 11.04
<theadmin> cyclist_2: "sudo ip link set wlan0 up", but that's only if the network is unencrypted or encryption has already been configured.
<donruss> theadmin. lol
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: I do already have gnome and unity installed though, which may have made my system need a lot less dependencies
<donruss> what's your Choice
<theadmin> donruss: Arch.
<alaing> theadmin: i dont think coldfusion 9 is going to like a fork
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: Thanks. Perhaps you should buy a lottery after all. Thanks. Am installing on a bare bone system. Perhaps the dependencies arte higher. I will give it another 2 hours.
<theadmin> alaing: Most OpenOffice plugins still work if that's what that is
<noisewaterphd> cyclist_2: what desktop are you using. just try using the auto connect if you can
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: I assume you used apt-get to install? Just scroll back up and see how much it said it needs to download
<alaing> theadmin: i'm not quiet sure i installed coldfusion 9 on windows and it never gave me the option so I was supprized to see the options but I would like to use them
<Shatters> So I have installed Ubuntu 10 lucid onto a USB to run persistent.  When it logs into the default account, I want to set a password but can't from "users and groups" because I don't know the 'current password'. any way to set a password for default account?
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: that will be the only way to know, as it will vary from system to system based on dependencies
<Shatters> it did however allow me to change the accounts name
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: Nope, I would have known if I had used apt-get.
<theadmin> Shatters: Reboot into the recovery mode, and from there on, "passwd USERNAME" (where USERNAME is the name of your user)
<ActionParsnip> Shatters: what is the output of:   whoami
<noisewaterphd> The_Phoenix: if you havent done much else on the network with that machine today, you could use something like top to determine roughly how much it has downloaded so far
<Shatters> it says "ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> Shatters: run:  sudo passwd ubuntu     and you can set the password
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: hey sorry, this isnt really help, just curious how you set up an account without a password in the first place. I wasnt aware you could even do that
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: Am out of options. Even my router has been running for a while. I will give it some time.
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: it can cause issues as far as I am aware, plug it significantly reduces security
<Shatters> when running it from usb I was given option at boot for persistent vs live etc and after selecting persistent, it automatically loaded to desktop
<noisewaterphd> ActionParsnip: will he be able to do that without knowing, or actually having the password in this case?
<Layke2> What's a hacky way of having a PHP script calling every 15 seconds using a cron.
<Layke2> I don't know any shell script at all, so I am not sure how I could do a sleep(15) wget http://address.com four times to make it work as expected.
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: you'd have to do it yourself, the liveCD has no password set for the  ubuntu account, but you can set one
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: follow ActionParsnip advice and see what happens. If that doesn't work try typing just passwd at the terminal as the account you are trying to update
<Shatters> great, think I got it fixed then. Hmm. ActrionParsnip, when I boot next time, will it ask me for password instead of just logging in?
<noisewaterphd> ActionParsnip: ok, never done that, learn something everyday
<theadmin> Layke2: Eh... I think this would work: while true ; do sleep 15 ; for i in {1..4} do wget http://example.org ; done ; done
<theadmin> Oh, missed a semicolon
<ActionParsnip> noisewaterphd: me neither, its really bad practise to have blank passwords for anything ever
<hume> hi...anyone got advice on how I make everything (not just text) look smaller on my screen? I have the highest resolution the screen permits, but would like windows and stuff slightly smaller....
<theadmin> Layke2: Put a semicolon before that second "do"
<ActionParsnip> hume: use a higher DPI
<Shatters> brb, going to reboot to see if it asks for pass before log on
<noisewaterphd> Shatters: i think it will indeed make you login, unless ubuntu also has a auto login that I am unaware of too
<hume> ActionParsnip, ok..where?
<noisewaterphd> ActionParsnip: definitely
<Layke2> theadmin I think for readability, since I don't know, could I just have... * * * * * sleep 15; wget <address> then on another line have * * * * * sleep 30; wget <address> ?
<Shatters> hoping not noise, because that would be terrible for security
<bahamas> hello. i have some issues with my wireless card. it's a broadcom 4313. does anyone know if there's a fix? i've seen several solutions on the internet, but i don't know how well they apply to me
<bubblehouse> hello
<Layke2> I don't intend this to be a permanent solution. :)
<theadmin> Layke2: Why do you need "sleep" in cron, anyway?
<hume> ActionParsnip, do you mean on the font settings tab of Appearance in System settings?
<bubblehouse> I have a basic question I can't seem to find a simple answer to
<Layke2> theadmin, I don't have time (over the next few days) to get my Job Queue working in a proper manner, ie using GearMan through PHP.
<Layke2> So at the moment, all my Jobs are just saved and ran every minute. I just want to reduce that time a little.
<usr13> bubblehouse: Ask it.
<theadmin> Layke2: I see... Well, I guess that's the way, since cron doesn't seem to have a "second" section
<Layke2> I fully realise that this is wrong. :)
<torstehu> Who is the right person to talk to if i suspect the chromium-daily buildbot is somehow malfunctioning
<theadmin> torstehu: Whoever mantains that PPA?
<noisewaterphd> hume: first let me say that I'm not entirely sure where ActionParsnip is going with his help for you so far, and he very well may have a trick up his sleeve. But, if you are at max resolution, I'm afraid that there isn't much else you can do that will really satisfy what I think you are trying to accomplish
<MonkeyDust> torstehu: check the credits to know who maintains the PPA
<josePHPagoda> i'm trying to use curl and I'm getting a name lookup timed out error
<torstehu> will do
<josePHPagoda> but I can resolve the name using nslookup
<josePHPagoda> any ideas what could be happening?
<alaing> i know libreoffice has replaced openoffice but can i download openoffice?
<snake_> hi
<theadmin> alaing: Only from their site
<MonkeyDust> alaing: it's in the repos
<snake_> i can't access my ntsf drives :(
<usr13> alaing: Sure you can.  But why?
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, no it's not
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: No it's not, libreoffice has replaced it
<Shatters> dang, looks like persistent won't ask me for password before loading desktop
<MonkeyDust> no?
<alaing> i need it for a coldfusion installation
<MonkeyDust> hm
<Shatters> any way to possibly force ubuntu persistent to ask for password first?
<ActionParsnip> torstehu: I use the daily, its fine here, which release are you using?
 * MonkeyDust uses a different GUI, OO is still in the repos
<hume> noisewaterphd, do you mean that the DPI setting only affects fonts? Not other stuff?
<glebihan> MonkeyDust, nothing to do with the GUI, if you're running natty, openoffice is not in the repos
<usr13> OO has been replaced by libreoffice from natty ->
<Calinou> how do I disable numpad controls?
<Shatters> I'm going to create a few user accounts and then reboot to see if it will load login screen that way..
<Calinou> every time I press a numpad key the mouse goes up/down
<Calinou> I don't want that
<usr13> Shatters: Well, sure it will.
<Nikro> Hi guys, I just bought myself core i5 and it seems that ubuntu 11.04 @ 64bit has some issues with it, specifically with GPU which is integrated on the chip, Xorg starts to blink and then just dies..
<Nikro> are there any articles/tips for that? =\
<Shatters> usr13, but it doesn't with one acct and I just set up the password. not sure why it just loads to desktop
<bubblehouse> hello
<usr13> Nikro: Might just be an issue with the video card.
<alaing> so how can i download OO and install it from the commandline
<Shatters> anyone could just take the usb and boot to my desktop
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: check in keyboard or mouse settings, you probably have mouse keys enabled
<Shatters> god, I smell someone's pizza and it's killing me.
<bahamas> anyone know how to fix an issue with broadcom 4313 wireless chip? sometimes it works, sometimes i have to plug in the internet cable into my laptop and restart for the wireless to start working as well
<usr13> Shatters: Time to visit the neighbor...
<bahamas> Shatters: why don't you order one?
<bubblehouse>  I have a simple newbie question for you: how do you edit a read-only file?  specifically, I'm attempting to alter the /etc/default/rcS to reflect the proper system time
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<nuclearworm> hello, i guess that after installing programs packages remain somewhere. how do i delete those packages?
<Nikro> usr13: videocard? I have no videocard, I have motherboard biostar that uses CPUs GPU
<bubblehouse> i can't seem to get past the read-only status, and can't find a simple solution posted
<usr13> bahamas: Replace it?
<usr13> Nikro: Ok "chip"
<bubblehouse> nuclearworm: you can usually do this through the package manager or seek out the folder and remove them directly
<usr13> Nikro: What video chip is it?
<Shatters> well, fixing my ubuntu usb was consuming my full attention until that smell. must.. resist.. distraction
<usr13> Nikro: lspci
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: natty. i'm on 64-bit ubuntu 11.04
<nuclearworm> bubblehouse, which folder?
<bahamas> usr13: how?
<hdtdi> guys how can i open .cbr i installed sk1 i installed incscape. but when i open .cbr with either of the programs the files are empty.. (normally they arent)
<weatherje> hello
<usr13> bahamas: Buy another, pull the old one out, put in the new one.
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: instead try unloading then loading the wireless driver module
<weatherje> Ive a problem
<Nikro> usr13: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<weatherje> I wanted to install ubuntu and the installation cant install grub
<weatherje> what hav i to do now
<bahamas> usr13: another what? card?
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: sudo modprobe -r name; sudo modprobe name
<usr13> Nikro: That doesn't look like a model number.  Hummm.... May be an identification problem?   "Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<usr13> bahamas: Yes
<Calinou> no option for this... can't disable it
<Calinou> isn't there a shortcut to disable it?
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: you can see what name is by running:  sudo lshw -C network
<Calinou> it enabled it itself... without doing anything
<pulb> hi guys, I've found a bug in oneiric which is pretty critical for me but fixing should take minutes (I attached a fix). could someone responsible please have a look and predict if a fix will make it into oneiric?
<Shatters> god, that must be canadian bacon
<bubblehouse> nuclearworm: sorry, I'm on another system can't think of it at the moment but you can look for it with places and surf around your packages
<bubblehouse> package manager is the easiest way
<pulb> its here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf2/+bug/864615
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 864615 in gconf2 (Ubuntu) "Thumbnailers are missing in gconf" [Undecided,New]
<bubblehouse> from ubuntu if that is what you are using
<vibedigital> if i had pfsense installed on a virtual machine like vmware, i could use this virtual machine like a internet gateway for other machines? it s that possible?
<theadmin> pulb: You should just attach your patch there
<weatherje> can anybody help me
<pulb> theadmin: i did
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: ok. the thing is that right now it's working, so i can't test it at the moment
<theadmin> pulb: I think it'll be fixed before the release, but can't be sure
<popsch> I am trying out 11.10 beta 2. Apt fails to update the kernel. I'm running the beta off a USB stick. Any ideas what goes wrong? Here's the transcript: http://pastebin.com/5LTtLVxk
<ActionParsnip> bahamas: try it later ;)
<theadmin> !ubuntu+1 | pulb, popsch
<ubottu> pulb, popsch: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> popsch: wrong channel, type /j #ubuntu+1
<pulb> theadmin: that would be awesome and save me a lot of packaging trouble
<Shatters> update manager is currently installing all the new items for u. 10, and it changed my system time to advance by 5 hrs. strange
<popsch> MonkeyDust, sorry. thanks.
<theadmin> Shatters: Probably set your timezone back to UTC instead of whatever yours is supposed to be
<Nikro> usr13: any tip how I can look at it? lspci gives only physical addresses and no model numbers
<bahamas> ActionParsnip: i will. hopefully it will work. thanks
<Nikro> usr13: CPU Intel Core i5-2400 (Intel HD Graphics) - that's from the pricelist
<Shatters> yah. I just punched in the time.
<weatherje> how can i install the bootmanager from ubuntu in the windows 7 boot manager. Im online from the live/cd
<Polah> !grub | weatherje
<ubottu> weatherje: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<theadmin> weatherje: You make no sense, you can't have both. You can replace bootmgr with GRUB, but that's the best you can get
<glebihan> nuclearworm, you can just run "sudo apt-get clean" to delete all packages from the local repository
<ActionParsnip> weatherje: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<noisewaterphd> Nikro:  try lspci -nn | grep VGA (but actually grep whatever is applicable in your case, or just dont grep, whatever)
<hdtdi> guys how can i open .cbr i installed sk1 i installed incscape. but when i open .cbr with either of the programs the files are empty.. (normally they arent) any idea?
<Calinou> so... is there any shortcut to disable keypad mouse controls?
<Calinou> I did NOT enable it in the menu
<weatherje> i had installed windows at first and todz intslled ubuntu. but the ubuntu installation had an errror. grub wasnt installed
<theadmin> weatherje: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nuclearworm> glebihan , thanks
<noisewaterphd> hdtdi: you might get lucky on this channel, but really you should be asking that in an inkscape oriented venue
<theadmin> weatherje: Actually, wait, I think we have a GUI tool for that now
<theadmin> !grub > theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin, please see my private message
<hdtdi> noisewaterphd thaks
<theadmin> weatherje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Shatters> If update manager is 'applying changes' which it claims 'may take some time', is there a way to suspend or stop the application until later?
<w30> !grub > w30
<ubottu> w30, please see my private message
<theadmin> Shatters: killall -SIGSTOP update-manager
<theadmin> Shatters: After which, to continue, killall -SIGCONT update-manager
<tomiro> #ubuntu-marketing seems to be dead so I'll ask in here.  Since Shipit is closed, I was wondering about the feasibility of picking up the ball and offering free discs through our (On-Disk.com) Quick Ship program?  We have already sent thousands of free discs for Xubuntu since shipit didn't offer Xubuntu discs.  If anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.
<Abhijit> tomiro, contact canonical on canonical.com
<tomiro> Will do, thanks.
<Nikro> usr13, noisewaterphd: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ...... [8086:0100] (rev 09) - not sure it helps
<Shatters> back in a while.
<MonkeyDust> already miss you, sh7dow
<MonkeyDust> oops
<jimi_> How can I adjust the idle time / lock ?
<weatherje> Boot/repair had worked now. i will try to reboot now. thanks
<Fernicia> Anyone know roughly how big the performance drop is when you install Ubuntu inside Windows?
<theadmin> Fernicia: Just do not, it will break very soon, that thing isn't working well
<Fernicia> Oh okay, thanks for the heads up.
<theadmin> Fernicia: You can install Ubuntu alongside Windows quite easily without using the Windows installer
<Fernicia> I suppose that means a reboot. Toodles
<Fernicia> theadmin: Can you still access windows files from inside Ubuntu if you do an installation alnogside rather than in Windows?
<noisewaterphd> Nikro, usr13, I don't even know what you guys were trying to do, I was just trying to help you get the model#
<theadmin> Fernicia: Easily.
<Fernicia> Great!
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: thnx anyway :)
<Fernicia> Thanks for you help
<mobal> hello
<mobal> just one more week and ubuntu 11.10 will be avaliable
<drapedup> mobal: #ubuntu-offtopic is good for chatting
<noisewaterphd> Nikro: anytime. what's going on? maybe I can help
<Parsind> that music os trance?
<Parsind> i thought it was house
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: the thing is, I just bought core i5 with integrated GPU from nvidia, and just installed ubuntu 11.04 and it seems to have issues with GPU
<MonkeyDust> Parsind: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: it blinks weirdly and then just dies
<ambuj> hey i have installed compiz in 11.04
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: I've ran sudo apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and updated everything including Xorg.
<ambuj> and in that i have selected profile default and reseted to default
<ambuj> and now nothing coming except wallpaper
<ambuj> not even taskbar
<ambuj> what should i do
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: the thing is that I've just noticed my friend passed me the 32bit version, you think that might be the issue? I'll download the 64bit and reinstall it tomorrow anyway..
<ambuj> i have even tried restart but nothing happens
<ambuj> please help me
<mang0> !ask | ambuj
<ubottu> ambuj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ambuj> :'( did i have to install ubuntu again?
<ambuj> atleast can anybody tell me how to run compiz i can change settings again!
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: compiz --replace
<Calinou> so... is there any shortcut to disable keypad mouse controls?
<przemo_rex> hi everybody
<ambuj> girlygirl sorry its advanced desktop effects settings i have installed
<ambuj> girlgirl and in that i have selected default profile and reset to defaults
<ambuj> girlygirl now my whole taskbar gone just coming wallpaper
<Nikro> noisewaterphd: hey thnx again, I'll get back here in a while, I have to close the office.
<Calinou> so... is there any shortcut to disable keypad mouse controls?
<ambuj> girlygirl i think it has disabled unity!
<pepo> join #frack
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Try running compiz --replace
<ambuj> girlygirl what to do? :'(
<ambuj> girlygirl where to run? i can even run terminal
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Try running compiz --replace If that works, I can't be of much help sorry because I am a KDE user
<ambuj> girlygirl from where to run it?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Oh hey, welcome back, long time no see :D
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: CTRL ALT T
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: :d
<Calinou> FINALLY found it
<ambuj> girlygirl nothing happening
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Maybe restart ?
<ambuj> done everything all that i can run is alt cntrl delete
<ambuj> girlygirl where i can see options to shut down
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Press CTRL + ALT + F1
<theadmin> ambuj: Okay fine, can you select "Ubuntu Classic" at the login screen and see if that works?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: You can't deal with window managers from outside of X, no use with TTYs...
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Was going to tell restart
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Ah I see
<ambuj> theadmin i have set automatic login so cant change anything at login screen as it doesnt come!!!
<theadmin> ambuj: Edit /etc/gdm.conf to disable autologin.
<Igcom> !ciao
<ambuj> theadmim ahhh where to write that even terminal isnt opening when i press alt cntrl t
<theadmin> ambuj: Use a TTY as GirlyGirl has suggested.
<ambuj> theadmin alt cntrl f1 works something coming shubham login
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: CTRL + ALT + F1, then logon, then nano /etc/gdm.conf
<foobar_> hello everyone
<smit88> ciao a tutti
<theadmin> !es | smit88
<ubottu> smit88: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ambuj> girlygirl ok now what?
<foobar_> i want to install a HP printer at my mum's laptop but hp-setup refuses to install the binary package because the signature is broken. is this a known problem?
<ambuj> girlygirl am not liking the looks it lokking like old black and white computer!!!
<ambuj> girlygirl :(
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Disable auto logon
<smit88> the list?
<przemo_rex> hi, I've got difficulties seting up my new router Netgear WNR3500L, I'm not able to connect to it with wifi whatsoever and when I took it to the service they said everything was OK and worked splendit. Does anybody have any experience with this device
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: theadmin can be of better help there I am not familiar with GDM
<ambuj> girlygirl how to disable it??
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Do you think *I* am?
<foobar_> somebody familiar with hp-setup from hplib package?
<ambuj> the admin girlygirl i have opened etc/gdm.config now what to do?
<GirlyGirl> ambuj:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1209043
<android> have tried Linux now for 2hours first time ever and its very fast and think its great.........been looking at my wifi conection and seems like it cant find my realtek ethernet device HEEELPP
<theadmin> ambuj: Now, comment out the line saying "AutomaticLoginEnable=true"
<B0g4r7> argh, Google Earth hates me.
<escott> android, you might want to use jockey-gtk to try and install proprietary drivers.
<Calinou> realtek + linux = don't use.
<Calinou> it's the ATI of the wifi
<android> why?
<ambuj> theadmin nothing coming jst coming blinking cursor
<ambuj> theadmin and top written /etc/gdm.config
<ActionParsnip> realtek loves linux
<theadmin> ambuj: Ugh, you wrote the filename wrong you...
<Calinou> heh nope
<cristian_c> Hi
<android> YES thats it what files i need=?
<ambuj> theadmin and on bottom comminnew file and some commands
<theadmin> ambuj: Exit nano, open /etc/gdm.conf
<GirlyGirl> Calinou: I use so many realtek network cards and they all work
<cristian_c> The problem is about a keyboard called Wireless Media Desktop (by Labtec): many buttons do not work with KeyTouch. I noticed that the codes for keys do not match in KeyTouch and Xev
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Mind replying to my PM? :D
<B0g4r7> So I downloaded and installed "google-earth-stable_current_amd64.deb".  I end up with "googleearth-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped" -- That sure doesn't look like an amd64 binary to me...
<ActionParsnip> Calinou: there are even source files, you can make drivers
<ambuj> the ok
<cristian_c> Why?
<GirlyGirl> Calinou: Ah didn't read wifi
<B0g4r7> When I run it, it just segfaults, despite my having installed the ia32-libs package.
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Chrome is playing tricks on me can't see the pm
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Chrome?...
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Try "/query theadmin" or just /msg me something random
<ActionParsnip> B0g4r7: did you install googleearth-package from medibuntu repo?
<ambuj> theadmin i have reset the laptop now booting up
<antihoax> ahah
<antihoax> someone tell her how to start x-chat
<noisewaterphd> chrome has a couple irc plugins
<B0g4r7> ActionParsnip, I downloaded the deb directly from google, I believe,
<ActionParsnip> B0g4r7: I suggest you use the medibuntu repo
<B0g4r7> ActionParsnip, will try that, thx.
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Has it logged in normally
<antihoax> is this considered performance desktop? T: 0 (14374) P:80 I:   10000 C:   10000 Min:       4 Act:       4 Max:      35
<antihoax> (<35us latency)
<ambuj> girlygirl ya jst comes ubuntu wrritten while booting and than comes wallpaper and nothing else
<noisewaterphd> B0g4r7: jumping in late here, but does your output give any clues to perhaps a missing library, or anything useful at all?
<hey_joe> i have been allowing my mysql server remote host connects from say 12.12.12.0/24.... what if i want to allow 12.12.X.X ? is that /16?
<ambuj> theadmin ok now am in etc/gdm/conf
<w30> ambuj, how is your box set up for networking? modem, router, broadband?
<ambuj> theadmin now what
<theadmin> *sighs*
<ambuj> w30 router
<ActionParsnip> hey_joe: yes
<noisewaterphd> B0g4r7: sorry, not keeping up here, ya try the different package first then we'll worry about it if you still have trouble
<w30> ambuj, got another computer?
<theadmin> Could someone with more patience than me help ambuj configure GDM into a non-autologin mode via a TTY by editing the conf file?
<B0g4r7> noisewaterphd, no output is shown other than the segfault notice.
<ambuj> w30 yaa obviously working from other computer coz the one am talking about not working jst coming wallpaper on it in that unity is not starting and neither i can change login option as its automatic login
<noisewaterphd> ambuj: can you ctrl-alt-f4 and then start classic?
<hey_joe> i have been allowing my mysql server remote host connects from say 12.12.12.0/24.... what if i want to allow 12.12.X.X ? is that /16?
<ambuj> noisewaterphd ok doing that bt right now am in ttyl in etc/gdm/config what to do abt that?
<w30> ambuj, ssh into the troubled box with x and run ccms example:ssh -X kolklay@192.168.1.106 ccsm  (in my box, adjust for yours
<fritsch> hey_joe: yes
<escott> ambuj, i think you just need to run sudo mv config config.bak; sudo service gdm restart;
<ambuj> its all due to advanced desktop effect settings bloody hell bad application :'(
<ActionParsnip> w30: could also add -C option too :)
<ambuj> hey i cant start terminal!!! :( so how can i use sudo?
<ambuj> :(
<w30> ambuj, ActionParsnip what does that do?
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: can you use xterm?
<ActionParsnip> w30: compression ;)
<escott> ambuj, you said you were at a ttyl. that is a terminal
<w30> ActionParsnip, never tried that; will next time :=)
<ambuj> ok i dont know that all am seeing ttyl in new black and white form i used to watch in purple!!! escott
<ambuj> actionparsnip what is xterm?
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: its an alternative to gnome-terminal
<ambuj> hey hey i think i need to repeat my problem
<ambuj> coz everyone coming with different method
<mrtc> could I get some help? Right click not working with Macbook pro / Natty
<ambuj> i have installed adanced desktop effect settings application from ubuntu software centre
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: you said "i cant start terminal"  so I gave an alternate app which does the same thing to try
<noisewaterphd> mrtc: two finger tap?
<ambuj> than in that i have changed profile from unity to default and reseted to default
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: no dice
<flashnotworking> Hi, flash is not working on this laptop. I went to youtube, said I need to install a plugin. I don't get it, flash used to work on this laptop
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: tried instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty as well
<ActionParsnip> flashnotworking: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'        use a pastebin to hold the outpupt
<ambuj> than all of suddon unity stops and all i can see advanced desktop window i minimized it and hell know where it gone than i restarted system using power buttons
<flashnotworking> can I get a link to pastebin
<Aegir> Aegir heeft verlaten (Has Quit)
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: it's a newer model too, I heard there may be some problem with new product id's or something similar
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace
<ambuj> now each time i comes with wallpaper nothing else on screen when i start system
<io> !pastebin | flashnotworking
<ubottu> flashnotworking: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noisewaterphd> mrtc: I assume you have tinkered with all of your settings already? If youve already been through the mactel pages then I'm afraid I cant offer any more insight than you already have
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: yeah, lots of tinkering :(
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: thanks anyway
<B0g4r7> Hm, Google Earth for Natty does not seem to be available via the medibuntu repo...
<noisewaterphd> mrtc: that may be true, mine is about a year and a half old now, but I git everything working ok
<ambuj> actionparsnip ok doin it
<flashnotworking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/702890/
<B0g4r7> The help page notes "Currently only available for hardy, karmic and lucid".
<mrtc> noisewaterphd: what model's yours?
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: log into Ubuntu Classic and you can run: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz   and it will reset compiz to defaults
<ActionParsnip> flashnotworking: ok so the dpkg command outputted nothing?
<ambuj> actionparnsnip alt f2 not working and my system automatically login so cant see login screen it doesnt come
<B0g4r7> "Note that google does not provide a 64 bit version of Google Earth. Thus installation on x64 system will take some extra efforts."   Doh.
<ambuj> actionparsnip all it working is alt cntrl f1
<flashnotworking> dpkg? I just copy and pasted that lsb release thing
<ActionParsnip> flashnotworking: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: log in to ubntu classic session at boot
<ambuj> actionparsnip i have said na its automatic login so login screen doesnt comes at boot
<ambuj> actionparsnip ubuntu directly started
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: edit the system to not autologin and reboot
<ambuj> hell what no one understanding my problem!!! :'(
<ambuj> actionparsnip how to do that
<ambuj> actionparsnip even alt cntrl t not working
<ActionParsnip> ambuj: the web will answer that, you need to edit gdm.conf but I gotta jet. Autologin stops you being able to solve basic things with the classic desktop (no compiz)
<flashnotworking> actionparsnip:thanks, thats fixed it now
<chirag_d_gr8> Is it possible to order a ubuntu official disk?
<pocketprotector> Hey, I'm having some general aptitude issues, can somebody take a look at this log? http://pastebin.ca/2087167  - thanks.
<ambuj> actionparsnip am in tty1 pressing alt cntrl f1 now what to do
<ambuj> actionparsnip nothing on net!
<flashnotworking> Ok, that worked. Can someone tell actionparsnip that downloading the flash package worked
<w30> ambuj, what do you mean when you say alt ctrl  t ?
<ambuj> w30 i mean terminal not opening!!
<BlueWolf> Hi, I foolishly formatted my Ipod like a flash stick, by right clicking it on the desktop and clicking format. Now it is not mounting in both my Ubuntu 10.10 or windows. when it's plugged in to my computer it restarts itself every ten seconds, does anyone know how I can fix it, Please?
<ambuj> anyone please solve my problem is i have to install ubuntu again??
<ambuj> :'(
<pocketprotector> ambuj What's going on?
<w30> did you press Alt Ctrl and F2 at the same time (all three keys)?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, restore firmware with itunes.
<ambuj> pocketprotector  hey i have repeated my problem many times none can solve it.... :(
<ambuj> my unity is disabled
<ambuj> all coming is desktop wallpaper
<pocketprotector> Has anybody ever seen the aptitude messages i pasted above? It's a vicious cycle, I can't seem to fully install the applications through aptitude and apt-get.
<Shatters> still can't figure out how to enable login screen at startup of ub. 10 persistent usb
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: mind using another de for a while then?
<ambuj> and i have automatic login
<w30> ambuj, did you press Alt Ctrl and F2 at the same time (all three keys)?
<ambuj> girlygirl whats this jst unity disabled everything works fine except that
<ambuj> girlygirl even when i press alt cntrl dlete
<ambuj> girlygirl scrren comes to select shutdown hibernate etc etc
<ambuj> girlygirl even when i click on help of that section  its working but when i minimize or close that all gone nothing comes on scrren except wallpaper
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: It will not mount in Ubuntu or windows. It does not show. So what else do you suggest???
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Can you open terminal
<ambuj> girlygirl alt cntrl t not working
<w30> ambuj, did you press Alt Ctrl and F2 at the same time (all three keys)?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, it doesn't show in iTunes (on windows)?
<ambuj> girlygirl all that working is alt cntrl f1
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Yes.. Nothing.
<Teh_Lemon> except official help on non LTS versions
<ambuj> w30 yes alt cntrl f2 opens up now what
<Teh_Lemon> does apt-get work after they expire?
<Teh_Lemon> i struggle between 10.10 and 10.04
<ambuj> w30 something coming shubham login:
<ambuj> w30 now what?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, You may need to boot it (the ipod) into DFU mode then and then rewrite the firmware.  You will likely lose any content on the device by doing thes.
<w30> ambuj, cd /etc/gdm
<ambuj> w30 its asking for password
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: The software on it is backed up, that's not the problem. The problem for me is getting it working again. Could you help me do that?
<phoenixsampras> help!!
<phoenixsampras> how to play BLUERAY!!!! SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP SOS HELP
<ambuj> w30 ok cd /etc/gdm opened now what?
<DustyMonk> !helpme| phoenixsampras
<ubottu> phoenixsampras: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, You will basically want to enter DFU mode, connect it by USB, and iTunes should walk you through the rest.  There many tutorial pages and videos on the net that show how to enter DFU mode.
<ambuj> w30 ?? now what plz tell me
<w30> ambuj, then sudo  nano custom.conf and change the lineAutomaticLoginEnable=true to false and save it
<w30> ambuj, then reboot
<ambuj> w30 i have changed it to false now how to save it?
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: CTRL + X
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Can't I do it in Ubuntu? And just so you know when it is connected it like restarts itself. This was the site I looked at and I found that it did not help (  http://geeknizer.com/how-to-fix-corrupted-ipod/  )
<pocketprotector> i did some cleanup on my dpkg errors. please advise. http://pastebin.ca/2087174
<w30> ambuj, while in nano ctrl X and the yes
<phoenixsampras> how to play a Blueray disk?
<weatherje> hello again
<ambuj> w30 ok done something written wrote 8 lines now what?
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: sudo init 6
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, while it may be possible in Ubuntu, using iTunes is the way I would recommend.  This page describes the procedure to enbter DFU mode: http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=1034
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Bad idea, "sudo reboot"
<weatherje> I have repaired now my grub with the boot-repair tool. I can boot now Ubuntu 11.04, but it asks me to install release. Whats that?
<zebastianortis> FP4 IS OUT! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lx5l4HKq6s
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: They phased out runlevels... 0 and 6 are still there but not for long I think
<ambuj> girlygirl u know nothing all giving working steps is w30!!
<w30> ambuj, that will give you passwd login screen and you can pick ubuntu or classic at the bottom after you click on your user name
<ambuj> w30 ok rebooted now login screen coming now what?
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: That makes no sense grammatically
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: w30 is not a step
<oCean> !google | test
<w30> ambuj, that will give you passwd login screen and you can pick ubuntu or classic at the bottom after you click on your user name
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t_> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t_> --
<g0t__> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t__> --
<ambuj> girlygirl u take grammer with u... :P i want help from u!!!
<weatherje> I have repaired now my grub with the boot-repair tool. I can boot now Ubuntu 11.04, but it asks me to install release. Whats that?
<B0g4r7> GirlyGirl, realize please that English is not the first language of some people here, and that English grammar is not the easiest thing to learn.
<phoenixsampras> hello??
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: But if I get stuck then I can't get help. And I don't use the internet on my windows, all I use it for is Games and my Ipod. But this site will explain? And how do I get it to mount?
<weatherje> Can anybody speak german here?
<IdleOne> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<oCean> !de | weatherje
<ubottu> weatherje: please see above
<GirlyGirl> B0g4r7: It is also not polite to say "you know nothing"
<weatherje> thanks
<ambuj> w30 ok now i got taskbar but cant i use unity again??
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, forget about mounting it until you have performed the restore procedure.  You will need to be able to download the firmware file (which iTunes will do for you if able).
<w30> ambuj, do any of those options give you a useable desktop?
<Assertion> Hi all I have a problem with my wifi connection. Since I changed it from channel 11 to 13 I'm not able to connect even I dont see it on wireles list. I'm sure that is a regional restriction but I cant find where to change it since I'm at spain.
<GirlyGirl> B0g4r7: ambuj could have politely said "I do not want your help" instead
<chirag_d_gr8> ubuntu 11.10 is releasing soon and i am thinking to install ubuntu 11.10 using wubi. It will replace my current mint bootloader. If i wish to restore my mint bootloader, how to do it?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Oh and my Ipod is a 5th Generation 16Gb. Can I download this file in Ubuntu then move it to windows?
<ambuj> girlygirl sorry for my english and also my behaviour actually am bit too frustated now my system working fine thanks all specially w30!! :D
<ambuj> w30 ubuntu option not working all i get in that is wallpaper
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, You can...be sure to get the correct one for your device.
<Polah> chirag_d_gr8, WUBI does not have it's own bootloader. It piggybacks on the Windows bootloader to load itself. For an actual common-use system, WUBI is not recommended either.
<ambuj> w30 ubuntu classic working fine but with no unity!!!
<ambuj> girlygirl hope you dont mind!!1 am sorry!!!!
<w30> ambuj, run ccsm from a terminal and put it back like it was.
<ambuj> girlygirl its am frustated little bit!! sorry!!!
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Never mind ...
<chirag_d_gr8> Polah: if i install ubuntu on another primary drive, will it replace my current mint bootloader? and if i wish to restore my mint bootloader, how to do it?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: This site you gave me where do I find my Ipod type?
<ambuj> w30 hey ur my hero its doing something and also culprit application advanced desktop effect open up automatically when i press ccsm
<Polah> chirag_d_gr8: Yes, it will reinstall GRUB2 over Mint's install of it and use Ubuntu to configure it, you could reset it to be configured by Mint if you wish afterwards. GRUB will be able to load any system you have installed.
<w30> ambuj, if you can't create a new user and copy his .compiz or .config directories to you and then chmod -R you.you those directories
<phoenixsampras> how to play a Blueray disk? <<<< hello?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, hmm, that's a good question...I was assuming it was an iOS device (iPod Touch).  I believe the Classic iPods also have a Recover Mode of sorts...
<w30> ambuj, w30 recommends everyone have a login and have grub with a timeout for when things f*ck up
<ambuj> w30 hey everytime i type ccsm advanced desktop effect  opens up and processing stops in terminal what to do?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Well is it the same with my Ancient hardware? An Ipod 5th Generation 16Gb??
<th0r> phoenixsampras: have you even tried to help yourself? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<chirag_d_gr8> Polah: actually my chipset or bios does not make me run linux on my laptop. I tried installing ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu all gave boot time error
<Assertion> I have a problem with my wifi connection. Since I changed it from channel 11 to 13 I'm not able to connect even I dont see it on wireles list. I'm sure that is a regional restriction but I cant find where to change it since I'm at spain. I'm using broadcom sta driver (wl)
<chirag_d_gr8> i do not want ubuntu grub to damage my current set of os
<chirag_d_gr8> if i deallocate the space taken by ubuntu, its boot loader would be deleted and i am left with unusable hdd
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, I'm afraid I don't have much information for you there.  While I am pretty familiar with iOS devices, I haven't really any experience with the previous generations...
<w30> ambuj, you should get compizconfig  settings manager by typing ccsm in a terminal
<chirag_d_gr8> should i take the risk?
<ambuj> w30 but now what to do in that to make it normal again?
<ambuj> w30 select unity profile and reset it to default??
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Ha ha ha ha, Ya that helps lots.... Is there anyone else who knows how to fix this problem?
<phoenixsampras> doesnt work
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, possibly of help: http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/ipod5gen/
<phoenixsampras> how to play a Blueray disk? <<<< hello?
<cosmicb> I want to change everything purple/pink in ubuntu. stuff like splash, desktop background, gdm/lightdm is no problem, but how about the purple/pink menus in terminal ? like when doing f.example dpkg-reconfigure exim4, the menus are purple.... anyone got any pointers where to start looking into it ? or which phrase to google ?
<w30> ambuj, well, on the right on each effect choice you can reset to default, do not know a way to mass reset offhand
<ambuj> w30 ok
<GirlyGirl> phoenixsampras: Not possible
<GirlyGirl> phoenixsampras: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<w30> ambuj, ah found it preferences on the left then reset to defaults
<w30> ambuj, try that
<antihoax> GirlyGirl<< dont you wanna use a chat program?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Well I have tryed most of the stuff there. Thanks for the help there. Thanks.
<ambuj> w30 i have created mess from there only in that initially profile unity selected i have selected profile default and reset to default and all problem started from than only!!!
<antihoax> GirlyGirl<< applications >> internet >> xchat
<GirlyGirl> antihoax: ????????
<bjoswald83> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Layke2> Is it common to edit fstab file directly?
<th0r> GirlyGirl: why are they picking on you all of a sudden?
<antihoax> GirlyGirl<< you know, a program like msn, connecting on IRC chat (here)
<Layke2> Or is there something I can use graphically via shell to manage my file system partitions?
<GirlyGirl> antihoax: Yes i know so ...
<w30> ambuj, so, have you got a usable system now?
<B0g4r7> Layke2, yes, editing fstab directly is fairly common.
<ambuj> w30 no still coming only wallpaper in ubuntu mode!!
<ambuj> w30 what to do for reset and which profile to select in ccsm unity or default?
<Layke2> I have no idea what I'm doing really with fstab, I can clearly Google to figure it out, but was just wondering if there is something like a config manager which will help me.
<w30> ambuj, try both I guess? I don't know........
<quang> hello, i'm new to Ubuntu... anyone know how to disable the "keyring" thing for Chrome ?
<GirlyGirl> w30: I have the same symptom after an install of ubuntu-desktop on a system running Kubuntu Natty, but I'm not bothered as I use KDE and only put unity for test purposes
<ambuj> w30 can you please tell me all settings of ur ccsm individually?
<B0g4r7> Layke2, man fstab should tell you a bit about it.  There may be a GUI tool to manage fstab, but I don't know of one.
<GirlyGirl> w30: On oneric it works
<ambuj> w30 starting from general category?
<ambuj> w30 i will make changes accoring to ur system than maybe it will become usable system
<tobe> Hello again. I have a problem. I dont have any volume. ( i install and uninstall some programs) how can i get sound back. also i dont have the volume button on my panel, any help please
<w30> ambuj, if you can't create a new user and copy his .compiz or .config directories to you and then chmod -R you.you those directories
<nivek> is trying to get camfrog wo work on ubunta with no luck
<usr13> tobe: alsamixer
<w30> ambuj, if you can't  fix ccms create a new user and copy his .compiz or .config directories to you and then chmod -R you.you those directories
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: Under Ubuntu classic run the following
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: unity --reset
<uhu01> I have a small problem with my ubuntu installation: my .Xdefaults file gets ignored, which leads to wrong font etc. when I start xterm. I have to run xrdb -merge every time I restart that the settings get loaded. Is it by design that the ~/.Xdefaults file is not loaded?
<GirlyGirl> ambuj: unity --reset-icons
<usr13> !sound | tobe
<ubottu> tobe: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<B0g4r7> IMO, running unity is an exercise in pain, with classic desktop being vastly preferable.
<jerware> hi
<sammy> anyone using earcandy?
<paulus68> Hi I have a 1 terrabyte external harddrive with prox 450G free space (drive is formatted as NTFS) if I want to move a file from 100G to that drive it stops at aproximatly at 4G what am I overlooking here?
<Layke2> B0g4r7,  Cheers.
<jerware> sleep 15 && conky  <-- doesn
<Layke2> How can I find out how a partition is formatted?
<w30> B0g4r7, I agree with Steve J. Who wants peanut butter all over their desktop screen!
<jerware> sleep 15 && conky  <-- doesn't work in startup applications
<sammy> paulus68: when you try to move the file from the 100gb partition to the 4gb partition, what happens?
<sammy> paulus68: I'm confused as to what youre asking is all
<sammy> Layke2: are you running X? 'disk utility' is super handy.
<dv310p3r> anyone got any suggestions for a good Navicat like application for ubuntu?
<Layke2> sammy,  No I'm not.
<B0g4r7> Layke2, 'file -s /path/to/the/device/containing/the/filesystem' should tell you
<paulus68> sammy: well I have on my server a file of 100G that I want to move to my external HD where 400G is available however when I am using mv or cp the transfer stops after about 4G stating that there is not enough diskspace
<tobe> Does anyone know how to add the sound applet. i dont know what happened to it
<sammy> gold star to B0g4r7, you learn something new every day
<sammy> paulus68: possibly because NTFS doesnt support files over 4gb?
<Layke2> B0g4r7,  Yeah it does thanks. ext3
<sammy> paulus68: no that cant be right
<paulus68> sammy: it can
<Layke2> I couldn't get the mount to work when I specified ext3, so I changed fstab to "auto" and it seemed to them work.
<Layke2> ls
<chirag_d_gr8> is it possible to replace ubuntu boot loader with windows bootloader without windows recovery console?
<paulus68> jerware: did you see these pages for your conky script? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=158
<usr13> sammy: I don't think that is it.  I think NTFS does support filesizes over 4G
<sammy> paulus68: are you sure there is 400gb and not 4gb? sorry, have to ask you to confirm :P max file size on ntfs is bigger than 4gb
<B0g4r7> I always have issues when trying to write an a USB drive containing a filesystem type other than the type preferred by the OS I'm currently using.  I've taken to making a few partitions containing differing fs types on these drives, and writing to whichever the OS I'm currently using likes best.
<usr13> sammy: NTFS supports file sizes up to 17,592,185,978,880 bytes (according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS )
<B0g4r7> It's too bad all these OS vendors don't all add good support for at least one "open" filesystem to their products out-of-the-box.
<paulus68> sammy: http://pastebin.ca/2087181
<sammy> paulus68: and youre sure its ntfs and not fat32? do you know if the ntfs partition is "optimized for performance" in other words, is it compressed?
<paulus68> sammy: I am sure it's ntfs
<ubuntu_> hello
<B0g4r7> goodbye
<sammy> paulus68: I'm stumped. sorry.
<brontosaurusrex> should i go 64 bit on atom?
<paulus68> sammy: however you make me wonder if it is really NTFS what is the command to find out if it is NTFS or another format?
<usr13> paulus68: Which drive are you talking about? sda sdb sdc sdd or sde ?
<B0g4r7> brontosaurusrex, I'm running 64-bit natty on an atom and it works fine for me.
<sammy> paulus68: try just typing 'mount'
<usr13> paulus68: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<B0g4r7> brontosaurusrex, different atoms have different cababilities tho, so you should check yours.
<usr13> paulus68: mount | pastebinit
<usr13> let us see
<usr13> Send resulting URLs
<B0g4r7> I was disappointed to find that I could not run 64-bit VMs on mine, due to lack of vt-x.
<brontosaurusrex>  Intel Atom N330 dual-core 1.60GHz processor  it is
<usr13> paulus68: What command are you using to transfer the file?
<B0g4r7> brontosaurusrex, that's what I have also.
<paulus68> usr13 http://pastebin.com/tHZh21jJ   I use mv
<brontosaurusrex> cool, thanks
<Sean_> i have a terminal command running atm and i need to boot into my other os for a moment, is there anyway i can pause the cammand and the start it again after i boot back into ubuntu?
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't login anymore from gdm ... It let me choose the user, but it doesn't show me the password dialog. and comes back to the user choose dialog... how can I solve? It seems a serious gdm/gnome bug
<sammy> Sean_: you can pause commands in a shell, but their state doesn't stay preserved over reboot. what kind of command are you running?
<llutz> Sean_: reboot same machine? then no
<BlueWolf> Could someone help me, I have formatted my Ipod 5th Generation my right clicking it on the desktop and it won't read on both my Linux and windows. It wont mount. Does anyone have a solution?
<Sean_> im running cat, i joing some large files together
<Sean_> i'm*
<Sean_> joining*
<usr13> paulus68: mv  file /media/mybook  or  mv file /media/backup1  or  mv file /media/application  or mv file /media/personal
<bnjmn> free dropbox pro for life contest http://appsumo.com/~Bgam
<llutz> bnjmn: stop spamming
<edbian> Hello ?
<paulus68> usr13: mv *.tar /media/mybook/server-backup
<B0g4r7> Sean_, I would just wait for it to finish.  FWIW, if your machine is fairly powerful, you might consider running windows in a VM using VirtualBox or similar.  That way you can boot Windows without shutting down your other OS.
<usr13> paulus68: Ok, well that is /dev/sde1  and it is vfat
<Sean_> B0g4r7, alright, ty. And i'll look in to the vm option
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't login anymore from gdm ... It let me choose the user, but it doesn't show me the password dialog. and comes back to the user choose dialog... how can I solve? It seems a serious gdm/gnome bug
<usr13> paulus68: and it is 420G partition that is  56% full.
<B0g4r7> faLUCE, yeah, that does sound rather bad.  Can you login on tty1?  I would check the system log for errors.
<Zanzacar> close
<faLUCE> B0g4r7: yes, I can
<cccangel> hello, is it recommended to upgrade the kernel in ubuntu from 2.6.x to 3.0.x?
<paulus68> usr13: it's 1 TB with 420G available yes
<cccangel> would it break any dependencies or whatnot?
<faLUCE> B0g4r7: what should I check ?
<usr13> paulus68: And the file size limit for vfat is  4 GB minus 1 byte
<B0g4r7> faLUCE, I would look at /var/log/system.log especially.
<Pici> cccangel: Best to wait until it comes as an upgrade if/when you move to 11.10.
<usr13> paulus68: See:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vfat
<paulus68> usr13: true
<newbie_> hi all
<B0g4r7> faLUCE, er, /var/log/syslog (if you're on natty).  And maybe also the Xorg log in the same dir.
<cccangel> is the ubuntu team aware of the security fixes in the 3.0.x kernel?
<ikonia> cccangel: yes
<cccangel> and where can i find info about 11.10 so i can read about the changes?
<B0g4r7> kernel 3.0 huh... :surfs over to kernel.org to have a look:
<ikonia> cccangel: read the topic in #ubuntu+1 channel
<paulus68> usr13: is there a way that I can convert it from vfat to ntfs without loosing the data on it as it is possible under windows?
<awesomeness> hey all, does Ubuntu have a standart/downloadable application with what I can check my HDD in order to make sure does it work properly? or has it bad sectors ? I think I don't work as needed how may I check that?
<DustyMonk> awesomeness: try fsck and badblocks
<faLUCE> B0g4r7: the system was configured without login password. then, I configured it to ask login password again and it happened this mess
<BlueWolf> I there anyone here who knows about fixing Ipods in Ubuntu?
<usr13> paulus68: no
<th0r> BlueWolf: a nano?
<paulus68> usr13: ok thx
<ikonia> BlueWolf: define "fixing"
<faLUCE> B0g4r7: there are not useful infos in the files you say
<BlueWolf> th0r: A nano 5th Generation.
<usr13> paulus68: Or at least not that I know of. Changing filesystem requires you to  format the partition.
<awesomeness> DustyMonk, can i download both from Ubuntu software center ?
<DustyMonk> awesomeness: they are Terminal commands
<BlueWolf> ikonia: It won't show up in my Ubuntu or windows, as when I plug it in it wont show up.
<awesomeness> DustyMonk, oh i see thanks let me give a try and can i get something out of it
<th0r> BlueWolf: I have been playing a lot with mine recently in preparation for my soon to arrive touch.From what I have learned, you cannot repair (restore) it from linux. I cannot even get it to work via xp in a vm, but it does restore in xp on another machine.
<fabio333_> BlueWolf, try with rhytmbox
<Aniar> any big networking geeks in here who are still using /etc/network/interfaces rather than network-manager ?
<ikonia> BlueWolf: sounds like a hardware issue if it's not showing up with both
<fabio333_> or amarok if you are in the kde thing
<usr13> paulus68: Is it possible under MS Windows to change format type from vfat to ntfs without loosing data?
<gnaddel> Is my google-result, that it's currently not possible to use netatalk to create a time machine backup volume for osx-lion, correct?
<sammy> anyone using earcandy? or have any experience with pulseaudio... at all? Im curious about its auto-volume-changing features when notifications are played.
<sammy> Aniar: ive used the interfaces file before, whats up
<Aniar> I'm trying to figure out if I can set the MTU on my network to 9000 if I have a specific IP address.
<awesomeness> DustyMonk, fsck commands tells me "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<awesomeness> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage."
<fabio333_> ipod isn't supposed to show up like a usb-storage
<paulus68> usr13: yes
<Aniar> sammy: everything *else* on my net uses jumbo frames, so I want my laptop to, as well, but not if I'm on site at a customer who won't support it.
<B0g4r7> fabio333_, bear in mind, this is a "classic ipod", not an iOS device like Touch.
<DustyMonk> awesomeness: http://linuxmanpages.com/man8/fsck.8.php
<usr13> paulus68: Thanks for that.  (I was un-aware.)
<sammy> Aniar: but there's nothing about MTU in the man page or docs for the interface file?
<paulus68> usr13: convert <volume>:/fs:ntfs
<Aniar> it's not the mtu that's the problem
<Aniar> it's the condition
<Jordan_U> awesomeness: You need to run fsck from a LiveCD. The filesystem can't be mounted while it's being checked.
<sammy> Aniar: connecting wirelessly?
<Aniar> and I don't think mapping is right, because I want to use DHCP for everything
<Aniar> sammy: no, wired interface only
<w30> awesomeness, you better do that with it umounted or else from a live cd
<BlueWolf> ikonia: Well I am to blame, it was doing stupid things so I decided to format it, but I did not think when I did it, I right clicked the Icon on the desktop and clicked format, Twice and now it wont show up.
<B0g4r7> awesomeness, yes, if you suspect damage to a disk, do not boot from it or use it in any normal way until you can fix it or verify that it is OK.
<Aniar> something like: if [`ip addr show dev eth0` = 192.168.0.x]; then ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000; else ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500; fi
<sammy> Aniar: I dont think you can set a condition based on the ip received or the network attached to without an ssid. there's no good way for it to tell one network from the next. you could create some sort of script to be run every time dhcp gets a new address, and have it check the current IP and set the mtu
<sammy> I believe dhcpcd has support for running post-connection scripts
<Aniar> sammy: that's what I was expecting from reading man interfaces
<sammy> usually used to use the information retreived from the dhcp server to run custom commands
<Aniar> sammy: I was just hoping I was missing something
<TheLegace> does anyone here know much about openCV
<Aniar> sammy: hrm, I'll look at that, thanks
<sammy> Aniar: good luck
<TheLegace> i just wanted to know if the binary on respository has ffmpeg enabled?
<Aniar> sammy: thanks!
<sammy> TheLegace: which binary?
<th0r> BlueWolf: have you tried to reset it?
<TheLegace> libopencv
<awesomeness> w38 Jordan_U B0g4r7 thanks all of u
<TheLegace> for natty i guess
<Jordan_U> awesomeness: You're welcome.
<B0g4r7> "OpenCV (Open Source Computer Vision) is a library of programming functions for real time computer vision." -- argh...recursive definition.
<BlueWolf> th0r: I have tryed it all. Any other suggestions?
<th0r> BlueWolf: if you have tried it all, there are no other suggestions
<sammy> B0g4r7: HERD and HURD! linux is all about recursive definitions and acronyms :)
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, does the device still work normally when not connected to a computer?  What if you do "reset all" or whatever from within the device's menus?
<sammy> TheLegace: can you be more specific about which package? maybe its in a repository I dont have enabled...
<TheLegace> no no its installed
<TheLegace> but the issue is i want know how it was compiled
<sammy> TheLegace: if you can download the source version of the package I believe you can see how it is compiled
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Well it works normally when it's not plugged into the computer. I have reset it and it does not make a difference.
<B0g4r7> TheLegace, you can try 'ldd /path/to/the/binary' and see if it links to any ffmpeg-looking libs.
<TheLegace> B0g4r7, sweet
<twoten> I just got my Ubuntu Studio 11.04 working but compiz is not being activated, where's the effects dialog that says advanced effects, I thought it was inder appearance?
<Layke2> How would I copy anything that ends in .conf from target directory to my current directory?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: It says it has 9.5Gb full buy when I go to the music menu it says 0 songs
<Layke2> ie.. sudo cp /data/etc/apache/*\.conf .
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, Yeah, you might take it to the Apple Genius Bar if there's one near you.
<deebee_> Layke2: sudo cp /target/dir/*.conf .
<Aniar> sammy: heh - friend reminded me about /etc/network/if-up.d/ - putting my script in there solves it.  This is the problem with looking a bit too targetted in your search sometimes, 'eh? :)
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Do you know I there is one near me, I mean I'm in southern Africa.
<sammy> Aniar: ah! I knew there was somewhere to run scripts at interface up and down, too :) thanks for reporting back.
<ss0> I'm trying to install a redhat 5.2 guest in kvm, but after the initial splash screen it goes black, the guest appears to be running but doesn't respond. Is it because of ncurses or?
<TheLegace> hmm it looks like it depends on libavcodec
<m3talh3ad> anyone a good tutorial for ltsp?
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't login anymore from gdm ... It let me choose the user, but it doesn't show me the password dialog. and comes back to the user choose dialog... how can I solve? It seems a serious gdm/gnome bug
<twoten> how do I get compiz to take over from Metacity?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, http://www.apple.com/za/buy/locator/
<TheLegace> ok whats the difference between libavcodec and ffmpeg
<sammy> faLUCE: what happens when you try to log in as that user from the console, or ssh into that computer as that user?
<ss0> The host is ubuntu 11.04
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: it's bugging me that I can't get it to work... Let me try this site.
<sammy> TheLegace: two completely different audio/visual codecs, I believe
<Jordan_U> ss0: qemu/kvm doesn't use ncurses, it creates a new X window. If there are problems with ncurses on the Red Hat side then #rhel would be the place to ask about them.
<sammy> TheLegace: they may play the same types of files but they're written differently
<deebee_> Hi - can someone explain to me a little about how packages where optional features are available as additional packages work? I have the pdns-server package, and each of it's backends are available as pdns-backend-mysql, pdns-backend-pgsql, etc. The backend packages don't actually seem to install anything, they just reference the main pdns-server package. How does it all hang together?
<wrektjet> hello all. I received an iPod touch and am unable to get 10.04 to recognize its prescence. Support says that 10.04 and Ipod works "out of the box" however that is clear only for version 4.0.1 and I have 4.2.1 Could this be the crucial issue?
<TheLegace> but the h.264 codec with mkv container
<TheLegace> would work regardless of either library
<TheLegace> right
<TheLegace> ok this confuses me
<TheLegace> wiki says this
<TheLegace> [libavcodec] Same name but incompatible libraries are provided from both FFmpeg project and Libav project.
<TheLegace> The most notable parts of FFmpeg are libavcodec, an audio/video codec library used by several other projects
<sammy> deebee_: you say installing the backend packages dont sem to install anything?
<ss0> Jordan_U: I was simply making an assumption that when it switches to the ncurses bit of the installer it is failing.
<fmauro> deebee_: this architecture ensures that functionality can be lent to other software as well, through api's, should a major package decide to fork some functionality into a separate package , the main package won't need to be installed
<TheLegace> doesn't that contradict itself?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: So do you have any other suggestions?
<Jordan_U> deebee_: The packages certainly install files, in this case .so files. "dpkg -L pdns-backend-pipe".
<ss0> Jordan_U: Any ideas what I could check if the initial installer screen loads, but goes black after that, should i try routing it to a tty ?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, Not too much, other than maybe /j #ipod
<i12> hello my people! I am trying to share a ubuntu printer on a windows network on ubuntu 11.10 anyone out there have some experience with it?
<Jordan_U> ss0: If that's the case then it's a question for #rhel, not here.
<sammy> TheLegace: excuse me! libavcodec is part of ffmpeg
<TheLegace> but it says its incompatible
<TheLegace> at the same time
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7:  /j #ipod  ? What do you mean by this?
<BarkingFish> Guys, silly question maybe - but I'm trying to mix packages from versions of (K)ubuntu to get the right set of what I want, and I can't seem to get lucid's pool to add on.  Anyone got any ideas on the correct deb address for lucid main's pools please?
<TheLegace> oh okie i guess some of them are incompatible
<TheLegace> but not all
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, Joining an iPod channel on irc and asking there.
<TheLegace> okie i got my answe3r
<TheLegace> more or less
<TheLegace> might as well jsut test
<fmauro> !enter | TheLegace
<ubottu> TheLegace: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ss0> Jordan_U: The only reason I asked here is I assumed it to be a problem with my output string in the ubuntu kvm package NOT an issue with the rhel image. Thanks. I guess I will play channel ping pong.
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Do you know any like #Ubuntu?? Something like that?
<wrektjet> excuse me regarding the ipod I just noticed that according to the libimobiledevice site it should support firmware versions thru 4.3.3. How can I check which version of libimobiledevice is running on my Disto?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, I hang out in #iphone in EFNet, but that's not quite the right place.  The short answer is no, I don't know of any specifically.
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: The problem is getting it to show up in windows, how do I do that?
<twoten> how do I switch on compiz?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7: Do you know how I can get it to show up in ubuntu or windows 7?
<B0g4r7> BlueWolf, Sorry, no, I don't know.
<Micheal`> an ipod?
<BlueWolf> B0g4r7:Ahhhh Man!! Technology bugs me! :D Well Ok thanks for your help once again.
<Layke2> I just accidentally removed /etc/apache2 how would I install it again?
<Layke2> sudo apt-get install apache2 doesn't work. No errors or anything
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: Yes do you know much about them?
<Layke2> It just doesn't download anything.
<Gii> Hi guys
<foobar_> hello everyone
<Gii> I happen to have a corrupt ext4 partition,
<Gii> which is not being detected at all
<Micheal`> i have played with it BlueEagle
<Gii> Is there any way I can recover the data??
<foobar_> my `hp-setup` for a HP printer tries to download a binary file from openprinting.org but the site is down for maintenance ... any hints where i could get the file?
<Micheal`> BlueWolf,  even
<twoten> I once lost a reiser drive but I was able to get it all back
<jragon_> Hi!
<jragon_> How can I see what GPU I've got running?
<foobar_> the plugin.run file is not mirrored on sourceforge.net or other common sources for packages, i guess because of legal problem like with video codecs
<tech2> Hi all, just upgraded to Oneiric and I have one package held back "update-notifier-common", apt-get -f install or dist-upgrade don't fix it, trying to install it causes it to report it will remove ubuntu-desktop, and trying to remove it says the same, any ideas?
<Gii> jragon_: have you checked lspci?
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: Ok well it's not appearing in both Ubuntu and Windows 7. Because I formatted it on my desktop in linux. How do I get it to show?
<llutz> !oneiric | tech2
<ubottu> tech2: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<steveinatorX> hey-o
<jragon_> Gii: It gives me a load of stuff I don't understand
<tech2> thanks llutz
<moes> I have a 78gb hard drive with Lucid installed..I want to resize and add another partition..Do I need to use live cd and gparted or can I do it from another distro
<Gii> or may be you can check dmidecode jragon_
<guntbert> Layke2: try sudo apt-get --reinstall apache2
<tech2> llutz: sorry I missed that section of the topic :(
<B0g4r7> moes, you can download a "gparted live" distro.  It worked well for me.
<Layke2> reinstall isn't an option?
<Layke2> @ guntbert
<i12> have been trying to share a printer to a windows network, and have had no luck yet
<i12> Samba config seems to never start on Ubuntu 11.10 :/
<xangua> !oneiric | i12
<ubottu> i12: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qmanjr5> Is there any software (Like Nero on Windows,) that allows me to select Media Server on my PS3 and view video files from my computer?
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: Ok well it's not appearing in both Ubuntu and Windows 7. Because I formatted it on my desktop in linux. How do I get it to show?
<guntbert> Layke2: right, sorry, I apparently misread the man page
<wrektjet> i installed a newer version of something via terminal. does synaptec recognize this?
<Layke2> I'll jsut go through tasksel
<Layke2> And see if it works.
<Micheal`> what did you format it as BlueWolf
<Layke2> I just didn't want to install mysql on the server.
<xangua> wrektjet: if you mean compile, no
<jragon_> Gii: that gives me evern more stuff I don't know
<jragon_> I know it's a ATI Radeon
<guntbert> Layke2: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<zzz3> 1er
<zzz3> clear
<wrektjet> xamanu, it compiled itself in the terminal if my lingo is correct, and the device is now working so i know its functioning. what bis bothering me is why the newer version wasnt updated automatically as the sources are in the canonical repos
<Layke2> guntbert, Nope. I'll just kill the server and relaunch a new instace.
<Layke2> I'm on Amazon, and it will be quicker than trying to fix this.
<guntbert> Layke2: :)
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: I set it as " Compatible with all systems (FAT)
<xamanu> wrekjet: you meant to talk with xangua not to me (xamanu) :-)
<xangua> !latest | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<WLU> I change the icon in assogiate for a particular extension but it does not take an effect. Can someone tell me where I can change the icon displayed for all files with a particular extension
<wrektjet> xangua, i got it straightened out. i did download a completely stable version so its cool
<dougl> Ihave issuees... cannot grab the title bar and move windows on my ubuntu 11.04
<dougl> <dougl> seriously impeding my ability to work - please help?\
<galerien> Hi, I when I go to the "proprietary drivers" in ubuntu, it shows a (version current) nvidia driver and a (post-release updates), si the post release update stable or just testing please ?
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: And I did it twice
<w30> WLU, probably somewhere in your /home/.themes directories
<Jordan_U> dougl: Try pressing "alt+F2" then running "unity --replace". If that doesn't work then try "unity --reset" and if that also fails try "metacity --replace".
<WLU> w30: I tried .themes, .icons with no luck I even changed it in assogiate and still no luck.
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: So any suggestions?
<dougl> Jordan_U, thansks
<Jordan_U> dougl: You're welcome. Did it fix things?
<moes> To resize Ubuntu do I have to use live cd or can I use gparted from another distro
<galerien> moes : any gparted you want
<moes> thanks
<galerien> moes : just a recent one, with ext4 supported
<moes> galerien, Yes I have the latest version on ext 4
<Micheal`> yeah
<galerien> moes : then go for it
<Micheal`> BlueWolf, hook it up to a windows box with itunes and have it reformat it then use it like that
<Micheal`> or even a vm BlueWolf
<Odaym> I followed this link to install Java on my Ubuntu, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html
<Odaym> did I just get JRE and NOT JDK?
<whmpoly> JRE is java runtime environment
<Odaym> alright, what I need is openjdk-6-jdk, right?
<wrektjet> QUICK QUESTION WHAT IS THE EASY WAY TO MAKE A FOLDER SHOW THE TEXTUAL PATH instead of the icon flow? srry about caps
<whmpoly> JDK is java development kit
<BlueWolf> Micheal`: I would but I can't get it to show up, when I plug it in, it won't show up in my computer. So what do I do?
<wxl> hey folks.. i'm suffering under this issue with choose-mirror in ubiquity.. is there some easy way i can solve this outside of waiting for the fix to be packaged into a new release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/756719
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756719 in choose-mirror (Ubuntu Oneiric) "PowerPC Natty Beta LiveCD Hangs Bad Mirror" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> wxl: disconnect the LAN during install
<wxl> ok i tried disconnecting before but not during
<wxl> let me give it a shot ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> wxl: or stop the network service
<user1> hibernation problems in natty : how long is it going to take.
<user1> 11.10 is goingto come
<antnash> Anyone know if it would be faster to boot from an SD card or a 5400RPM drive?
<ActionParsnip> antnash: the 5400RPM will be waaay faster
<antnash> really? thought the seek time would make a big diff
<joker_hs> Guys I am looking for a python package that will allow me to visualize weighted graphs. I spent last many hours experimenting with pygraphviz, igraph and other utilities. Either I couldn't understand how to plot weighted graphs with them or they don't support. I am using pygraph package to create and manipulate my graphs. TIA.
<dougl> Jordan_U, metacity helped me hobble along = thanks
<ActionParsnip> antnash: class 6 is 6Mb/s    5400rpm drive is 3Gb/sec
<antnash> I get that, but the seek time for the SD card is a tiny fraction of that for the HSS
<antnash> HDD
<ActionParsnip> antnash: try it. I'd rather the 5400rpm drive
<iridium> antnash, I tried the same hdd is way faster
<ActionParsnip> antnash: http://club.myce.com/f7/sd-flash-memory-ide-adapter-vs-hdd-242910/
<iridium> about 45 seconds vs 3~4 minutes
<yacc> Ok, what can make a HDD return corrupted data (potentially write corrupted data)? SATA should be checksum protected, the disc does not claim any errors (and it does have ECC), so what can it be?
<ActionParsnip> antnash: compare booting SD card to live install environment compared to an installed OS
<ActionParsnip> yacc: bad ram possibly...
<brontosaurusrex> iam unable to make a bootable usb drive with unetbootin, the ubuntu tool would like me to erase the entire disk, instead of just 1st partition, what should i do?
<brontosaurusrex> its a wd drive
<yacc> So how does one today test that? Still make clean ; make bzImage in an endless loop?
<antnash> well that sorts that out. Cheers ActionParsnip and iridium
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: use gparted to wipe the partitions
<fVckingmania> good afternoon, hwo can I know the size of a file in the shell??
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, i did
<ActionParsnip> yacc: hold shift at boot, select memtest from grub
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, i mean, the 2nd partition is something id like to keep
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: unetbootin lets you use just one partition, the bottom most option lets you specify the partition
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, right, but at boot time i get that no operating system was found
<matyy> Hey does someone know a program that forces the user to take a break after a specified period of time? Exactly like you can set it in the gnome keyboard settings, just without them?
<matyy> I mean, without the gnome keyboard settings
<fVckingmania> good afternoon, hwo can I know the size of a file in the shell??
<yacc> ActionParsnip, no memory errors for a couple of hours, but then testing 8GB RAM completely, potentially to some pattern specific problem, ...
<regiov> hi, I'm trying to finish a broken dist-upgrade procedure (from karmic to lucid) using "apt-get install -f", but I'm getting "Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on udev". Any ideas on how to solve this? thanks in advance
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, copy the 2nd partition to some net drive and let the ubuntu tool do disk erase?
<girasquid> I'm having apt-get problems on jaunty - this is what happens when I run `sudo apt-get install ruby1.8-dev -y`: http://pastie.org/private/nzpxzw0zt3a1prdxeurddq
<guntbert> !repeat | fVckingmania and please change your nick
<ubottu> fVckingmania and please change your nick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bambanx> how i can mount sd card
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: possibly, worth a try.
<user1> 11.10 is goingto come
<user1> hibernation problems in natty : how long is it going to take.
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> user1: are you running natty or oneiric?
<Mati89> by the way natty gave me much of headache to be honest
<jasef> So... ALT+F2 is supposed to bring up a dialog asking for a command line to run, right? Mine isn't working :(
<Mati89> i hardly recommend to use 10.04 LTS if you're looking for true stability
<user1> ActionParsnip :natty
<newman> Hi. Is it somehow possible to check if a swap partition is working? I'm trying to install natty on a laptop with encrypted home and swap. Home works(I guess?) as I can login and work with things, but not the swap. Hibernation does not work, when I start the computer again afterwards I get the login screen no matter what, free -m says 0 used space on swap, quick check with dmesg reveals nothing eit
<DustyMonk> user1: type /j #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> user1: so why say "user1: 11.10 is goingto come"    how is it relevant?
<DustyMonk> newman: type free -m
<user1> ActionParsnip : since its still not resolved. everyday i have to shutdown 101 programs and restart next day
<newman> DustyMonk: Well.. That's what I did ;-j.. And again, 0 used space on swap partition.
<DustyMonk> newman: that's good
<sinergia> Hello there, how do I forward a connection comming to my server on its ip on port 22, to an ip address on the local network?
<templet> i need to add my home directory to automount on boot.  i guess i forgot to add that.  can anyone point me to a url ?
<user1> ActionParsnip : yes its kind of oneiric - nightmarish one.
<yacc> ActionParsnip, https://gist.github.com/1265577 <= could you take a look, so far as I see, some errors get repeated, some disappear, some other pop up (on the second run), so corruption would be happening during reading and writing or on the hdd, sounds like memory to me :(
<yacc> So we are back to kernel compiling, ....
<DustyMonk> newman: i disabled swap, by typing swapoff -a
<ActionParsnip> user1: how is oneiric relevant if you say you are using natty?
<ActionParsnip> user1: you said a lot but didn't answer my question...
<newman> DustyMonk: It is 0_0? You mean I have enough memory for working? But shouldn't it at least contain *something*? From when I tried to hibernate I mean..
<wrektjet> how can one change the "location bar" in nautilus to display the text version
<user1> ActionParsnip : what q. i am using natty. oneiric - isnt it related to dreams
<ActionParsnip> yacc: i've never used git, so the page is meaningless to me
<newman> DustyMonk: Are you saying I should swap on?
<ActionParsnip> user1: so why mention it earlier if it isn't related, it just confuses things
<DustyMonk> newman: i don't use hibernation, so can't say, for me, i don't need swap
<user1> ActionParsnip : ok solution for natty? do you have?
<ActionParsnip> user1: what make and model is the system (if it has one), there is no single answer. It is reliant purely on the exact system you have
<pitlimit> I accientally eleted some crucial files on my system - can anyone tell me how I can use the install cd to fix ubuntu?
<user1> ActionParsnip : asus 1215B netbook
<sinergia> How do I forward a connection comming to my machine on port 22, to another machine on port 22?
<newman> DustyMonk: Ok, fair enough. Swapon -a gave me this though: "swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: open failed: Access denied". I'll check some permissions now I guess(?).
<zmbmartin> any vmware player users in here? how is it compared to virtualbox?
<DustyMonk> pitlimit: try testdisk, it's a recovery tool in Terminal
<pitlimit> DustyMonk: it does not even boot
<DustyMonk> newman: try sudo in front
<ActionParsnip> user1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/860534
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 860534 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sleep mode doesn't work on Asus 1215b" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sidd_mak> is there any application like shazam for ubuntu ?
<DustyMonk> sidd_mak: what does shazam do?
<ActionParsnip> user1: ensure you have the latest BIOS too
<newman> DustyMonk: *facepalm* Good point. Different error message with that: swapon: "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy"
<pitlimit> can anyone help me to recover my system? can i do it with an install cd?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, it's not git => it's a pastebinit => it shows the output that compares the md5sum of some files (dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1024k count=1| tee $NAME | md5sum - | sed "replace the - with $NAME" >>checkfiles.log) => md5sum --check checks these files, and I noticed, that while certain 1MB blocks are fail in both runs, some show up only in the 1st or 2nd run. So my conclusion is that some errors are happening while reading, some stuff has happened whi
<yacc> le writing.
<ActionParsnip> sidd_mak: http://www.redditgadgetguide.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/cgmh3/is_there_a_audio_recognition_program_like_shazam/
<sidd_mak> it records the music and then search down the artist,name,album of that music<DustyMonk>
<yacc> ActionParsnip, the only difference is that pygist creates also a git repo of any pasted text.
<yacc> But you can safely ignore the clone urls and other esoteric stuff.
<pitlimit> surely there must be a way!
<ActionParsnip> yacc: is it a SATA HDD?
<user1> ActionParsnip : so when the bug is going to get resolved?
<yacc> I'm just trying to abuse as a sounding board to see if my thoughts make sense, ..
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: could copy the files from the liveCD, its messy but may help
<linty> question: if i create a wireless network with network manager will it automatically assign other machines ip's via dhcp? also is there a way to hide my ssid? i couldn't find one
<ActionParsnip> user1: keep youor eye on it, then wait and see. Do you have the latest BIOS?
<yacc> SATA hdd, new (yesterday bought and installed), everything 100% fine in SMART, LUKS PV on the disc to be exact, but the LV the torrents are on maps to only the new hdd.
<user1> ActionParsnip : yes
<pitlimit> ActionParsnip: can i run something form command line?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: try the SATA in IDE mode, may help
<yacc> ActionParsnip, so theoretically the SATA transfer and the on-disc storage should be checksum protected.
<wxl> linty: as a general rule you're not going to find ip stealing going on.. not until the other machine is turned off and thus the ip released. check your wap's settings to hide your ssid
<yacc> ActionParsnip, is that a safe thing to do if I've formated all my drives in AHCI mode and I've got 2x2TB discs in the box. (Plus 1.5TB Plus Intel 120GB SSD)
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: you could use diff somehow, I suggest you just restore the data removed, then rerun uppdates. You will be using some VERY old files so I suggest you use the daily build.Eventually, updates will put the files right and all will be well
<pitlimit> ok
<pitlimit> i'm gonna try to do a boot repair
<pitlimit> maybe that will work
<ActionParsnip> yacc: sure, it just changes how the interface acts, will be fine
<yacc> Next observation: It does happen also on the SSD, but the MB/error count is much higher, which would suggest a constant (or slower rate) error rate.
<yacc> Ok, gonna reboot and fool around in the BIOS.
<yacc> bbiam
<newman> How do I proceed with this? "sudo fdisk -l | grep swap" gives me "Disk /dev/dm-0 does not contain a valid partition table"
<DustyMonk> newman: type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste it here
<Jordan_U> newman: I believe that hibernation is currently known not to work with encrypted swap.
<DustyMonk> encrypted swap, i missed that part
<DustyMonk> is dm-0 the name of something encrypted?
<newman> DustyMonk & Jordan_U : Are you sure?
<jasef> Oh cool. I fixed alt+f2 not working
<newman> DustyMonk: My swap is encrypted, so I guess so yes.
<Jordan_U> netsurf3: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/432785
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 432785 in eCryptfs "add support to ecryptfs-setup-swap for keyed hibernation" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Jordan_U> newman: ^^
<ActionParsnip> encryptfs is so not worth it
<yacc> ActionParsnip, explain?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, and if not encryptfs, what is the recommended way to handle encryption on a SSD?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: issues with hibernation, if you have a separate /home partition and are reinstalling there is a lot of messing around wheras straight data will simply be usable with zero effort
<wrektjet> is there a channel for ipod related issues bec. ive worked through every package and detail in libimobiledevice and ifuse and my ipod was recognized by nautilus once, not by gtkpod or rhythmbox, and now not even nautilus and im out of ideas. running ifuse <mountpoint> returns no device found
<ActionParsnip> I have no idea about encryption on SSDs, I tried it once and it took me an age to get my data so I just wiped clean and went with straight data
<yacc> ActionParsnip, encryptfs is not a seperate /home partition.
<xangua> wrektjet: what iOS version¿
<ActionParsnip> yacc: seen too many users in here asking about encyptfs and have nearly lost data
<ActionParsnip> yacc: Im fully awarewhat encryptfs is dude. but users WITH seperate home partitions USING encryptfs have issue
<wrektjet> xangua, 4.2.1 and libimobiledevice version 1.0.6 i installed says it supports up to 4.3.3
<ActionParsnip> !away > syadamin|away
<ubottu> syadamin|away, please see my private message
<yacc> ActionParsnip, and having straight data is not a good idea (I admit I never used hibernation on my laptop when traveling), personal experience has shown me how critical not having unencrypted data on any laptop/PC is.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: never had an issue in the many years Ive been working in IT.
<yacc> ActionParsnip, actually had to sign for that property at least in one NDA ;)
<ActionParsnip> yacc: the only encryption I do is of data backups for customers
<v4nelle> guys,my ubuntu 10.10 cant mount dvd movies
<v4nelle> why?
<ActionParsnip> v4nelle: you don't mount DVD movies
<v4nelle> ActionParsnip, i try to find an alternative way to view the dvd movie
<v4nelle> because vlc and mplayer cant play it
<v4nelle> :)
<ActionParsnip> v4nelle: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libdvdread4; sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> v4nelle: it won't unless you install the libdvdread4 package...
<v4nelle> ActionParsnip, i have already done this but nothing
<v4nelle> i will try again
<newman> Jordan_U & DustyMonk: Sigh =[ Rules it out for me then. Hope I can remove the swap encryption without too much hazzle. Big thanks for helping anyways.
<dougl> Jordan_U... thanks for your help...managed to get window decorations and ability to move windows but fix only lasts a long as the terminal window is open
<KinkyPinkie> hey! anyone got any experience with the http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer ? my pc won't boot from usb drive
<dougl> Jordan_U... thanks for your help...managed to get window decorations and ability to move windows but fix only lasts a long as the terminal window is open - with metacity -- replace
<yacc> OTOH, I had exactly three problems with disc-level encryption 1) was pre LUKS, remembering all the encryption details was a PITA, especially when upgrading 2) I managed to nuke a LUKS PV by mistake, well nuking a device because you mistyped can happen without LUKS too, recovery is just way harder (without LUKS I might have been able to fake a PV header and would have lost perhaps a couple of GB data at worst, not 1.5TB) and 3) LUKS is not exactly SSD compat
<yacc> ible (SSD like TRIM commands, TRIM commands would show which parts of the LUKS container contain data)
<v4nelle> ActionParsnip, nothing again....
<ActionParsnip> KinkyPinkie: install magicdisk and download the full ubuntu desktop ISO, MD5 test the ISO and mount the ISO in the virtual drive. Run wubi from there and it should be ok
<yacc> encryptfs OTOH has at least one known PLAIN text attack, at least against the name encryption part. (Well, there aren't that many sockets in a normal users home directory)
<yacc> So in my case I've find to encrypted files that happen to be a socket. At least one of these is named .gvfs.
<neodragon> hello I just install 11.04 and it is not recognizing he sound card on my motherboard: VIA chipset, AMD Athlong 64 CPU, AC97 soundcard any help would be appreciated?
<KinkyPinkie> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> neodragon: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<neodragon> gromhellscream
<neodragon> crap
<neodragon> brb
<Shwaiil> hi ppl
<Jordan_U> dougl: "metacity --replace & disown"
<Shwaiil> Q: To get help on terminal, I can use "man command", right ? Let's say I wanted to "ls *" but I didnt knew "ls" command existed ? Is there a way to find about commands on terminal ? somehow ? Thank you!
<grkblood13> black screen of death!!!!!
<Jordan_U> dougl: Have you tried logging out and back in again? If so did that bring back window decorations?
<grkblood13> brand new laptop, rebooted it, black screen
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: which gpu?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, thx, first experiments (with the SSD) suggest that IDE mode really really helps.
<grkblood13> radeon
<ActionParsnip> yacc: ;)
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<grkblood13> its was working forl ike 2 days
<dougl> Jordan_U, yes loggin out and back in resolves the issues but the replace/disown is more desireable = thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> dougl: You're welcome.
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: could try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1  and if you can log in there, run:  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lmao24> Last time I tried ubuntu was 5 years a go, I tried it agian and nothing as improved!
<grkblood13> oh, believe me
<grkblood13> ive tried that
<lmao24> Wireless still does't work out of the box so it' pretty pointless.
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: what change happened to cause the issue?
<lmao24> the installation frooze on me during the keyboard settings...
<xangua> lmao24: do you have a support question¿ the complain channel is #foreveralone ;)
<urlin2u> lmao24, you want or you going to rant?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: when you've used Linux for a while, you start knowing little things like that
<Willis420> my wireless worked out the box
<grkblood13> last thing i did in a gui was a added a conky startup script
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: which release do you have installed?
<grkblood13> si11.04
<grkblood13> 11.04 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: hold shift at boot, can you boot to an older kernel?
<cheako> Hello, can any one give me some example servers that have XMPP rooms?
<grkblood13> ok, im in single user mode now
<yacc> ActionParsnip, don't think that you've used it as long as me, but you probably used it on more, newer hardware. :) (This box is technically the first box that even has SATA for me :) )
<cheako> conference.jabber.org
<ActionParsnip> yacc: started in 2001 with Mandrake 7
<xMopx> How do I prevent logrotate from rotating logs that aren't meeting the "size 100M" requirement in my config file?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: all my hardware is from around that time too
<yacc> ActionParsnip, SLS in December 1992, Kernel 0.96x, although I don't remember the letter after 0.96 anymore.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: wow, nice
 * ActionParsnip bows low
<Shwaiil> Q: To get help on terminal, I can use "man command", right ? Let's say I wanted to "ls *" but I didnt knew "ls" command existed ? Is there a way to find about commands on terminal ? somehow ? Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> yacc: Similarly Ian Murdock's frustration with SLS led him to create the Debian project ;)
<ActionParsnip> yacc: was xorg around at that time?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, some nice colleague even visited me at home with his set of floppies, so I don't monopolize the only open Internet workstation at the Technical University here around => especially as it was an old NeXT box, with a very very faulty floppy driver, hence crashing around 50% times when I tried to copy the stuff to floppy => making it take even longer.
<sinergia> How do I forward a connection comming to my machine on port 22, to another machine on port 22?
<neodragon> ActionParsnip: see http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7e99b10777f96523fff6cf7a82be339e89d43ea7
<yacc> ActionParsnip, well it was XFree86 or so then, big monolithic thing, but I have to admit, that I lived the first couple of years with text mode, using X only when absolutely necessary (640x480x4 sucks at best). So editing tex files in emacs on console, processing, and xdvi on the X server.
<pitlimit> I cannot boot into my Ubuntu - is there any way I can go in and get data off my hard drive?
<yacc> ActionParsnip, I've noticed that I'm getting adult when I started to expect the distribution to provide a working binary kernel, ...
<delac> what should I put in themes gtkrc to remove the "unnecessary" line between menubar and tabbar in firefox?   http://imagebin.org/177557
<yacc> pitlimit, boot the recovery mode on the live cd
<pitlimit> yacc, if i boot from the cd, it oesn't give me a recovery mode option
<yacc> ActionParsnip, so what did I loose with IDE mode? NCQ but that doesn't seem to make much of a difference, ...
<yacc> pitlimit, if you want only to copy data, "Try Ubuntu" is enough for that purpose.
<pippo> hi all
<pitlimit> yacc shouln't that data be protecte?
<ePlus> hey all
<ePlus> i'm pretty annoyed and puzzled....
<pitlimit> anyway it won't even boot to the cd
<pitlimit> I installed boot repair and now it goes directly to the hard drive
<yacc> pitlimit, did you select home directory encryption, or did you use the alternate install CD to create a LUKS container (probably not, but sometimes one can guess wrong)?
<pitlimit> no yacc
<ePlus> just installed ubuntu 11.04... all good... BUT it detects my wireless USB dongle, but is unable to connect?
<pitlimit> I cannot get the disk to booat at all
<yacc> pitlimit, well, then you have a BIOS problem.
<pitlimit> ooops I took it out :)
<yacc> pitlimit, you need to select boot device (my AMI BIOS has this on F11) or change the boot priority inside the BIOS setup.
<neodragon> ActionParsnip: see http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=7e99b10777f96523fff6cf7a82be339e89d43ea7
<pitlimit> thanks yacc
<pitlimit> It helps if you insert the c you took out
<yacc> pitlimit, I always check myself if the power is connected first, can happen even to somebody doing that for decades, ...
<ActionParsnip> ePlus: what network chip does it use?
<pitlimit> :)
<pitlimit> yacc: i thought I would completely uninstall vmware and deleted every file and folder name vmware and the folder's subcontents
<yacc> ePlus, lsusb output of the dongle (vendor/device id)
<pitlimit> Now my system won't boot
<yacc> How did you uninstall VMware?
<pitlimit> yacc I could not find an uninstall script
<pitlimit> so i just deleted in teh way i describe
<pitlimit> d
<pitlimit> what a disaster though
<yacc> pitlimit, VMware provides a deb package for Ubuntu/Debian, I'm almost certainly sure of that, then you can just deinstall it from the software center.
<ePlus> yacc, even though ubuntu recognices the dongle - i get a list of available wireless networks
<pitlimit> yacc I did not install it that way though
<pitlimit> I installed it from source
<android> any linux based operatingsystem that can discover and install my realtec wifi CARD ???
<yacc> pitlimit, VMware does not provide source.
<yacc> ActionParsnip, so tell me your experiences with AHCI, *grrrrrrrrrr*
<yacc> ActionParsnip, the IDE mode can be considered as having healed the situation (I managed 4 GB write/check on the SSD and 4GB write/read on the HDD without any errors).
<pitlimit> yacc I'm in here now... how do i access my ata?
<pitlimit> data
<ActionParsnip> yacc: never had an issue with anything in Linux. My hardware is always super compatible as I buy it so it is as such. Shop smart. Shop S-Mart
<yacc> Well, you open a terminal.
<yacc> Type sudo -i to get root.
<neodragon> nevermind I had the inter audio device turned off in the BIOS ActionParsnip  all is working now
<pitlimit> k
<yacc> ActionParsnip, you know if the Try Ubuntu thing detects the harddisc partitions and puts them on the desktop?
<Jordan_U> yacc: You should not need to switch to IDE mode, if you do please file a bug report with "ubuntu-bug linux".
<pitlimit> and now where do i go? an thank you yacc
<ActionParsnip> yacc: yeah I know what you mean
<netzsooc_> I am using a hpG62 which usally heats until the point that it produces thermal shutdown, but with natty is working ok, how is this possible?
<pitlimit> kinda... deseparate
<ActionParsnip> yacc: i believe it puts them on the desktop when they are mounted
<yacc> ActionParsnip, well, I try that too, but sometimes you get hardware that seems not to be 100% compatible although nobody noticed before.
<yacc> pitlimit, now you need to list your partitions.
<yacc> pitlimit, /dev/sda is your "first" disk.
<yacc> pitlimit, fdisk -l /dev/sda should list the partitions.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: i reseach before purchase :)
<pitlimit> yes! there it is!
<pitlimit> how do I access it?
<yacc> Pure guess but /dev/sda2 or /dev/sda5 will be your / (root) partition.
<pitlimit> sda1 is it!
<yacc> pitlimit, mkdir /media/myroot ; mount /dev/sda1 /media/myroot
<pitlimit> do i have to mount it
<pitlimit> yacc:  this is wonderful and terrible all at the same time!
<pitlimit> some hacker can just get my data like this!
<pitlimit> all someone has to do is sit down at my computer with an install disk!
<yacc> pitlimit, /dev/sda1 might be your /boot partition, but I'm not sure if Ubuntu creates that nowadays by default => it's an old tradition => it's just an example of how much I was in hurry that I did not create /var, /usr and /home as seperate filesystems, ...
<yacc> pitlimit, that's the same for all OSes.
<pitlimit> yacc how do i encrypt my drive
<pitlimit> this is terrible
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: yes, physical access gets around most stuff
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: same with windows
<yacc> pitlimit, if the data is not encrypted, the data is trivially to access. (Even encrypted somebody that has physical access could trojan the process that asks for the passphrase)
<pitlimit> yacc can you refer me to a good encryption site?
<pitlimit> instruction site
<ActionParsnip> pitlimit: you can even get boot disks to reset the windows admin password so you can login to the account
<yacc> pitlimit, google Ubuntu encryption => Ubuntu can do two different things encryption-wise.
<pitlimit> wow
<pitlimit> yacc i am thinking an encrypted folder? probably not good to have the entire thing encrypted
<yacc> ActionParsnip, and if you are sneaky, you reset the password back to the old value.
<yacc> pitlimit, encryptfs => can be used to encrypt e.g. your home directory.
<ActionParsnip> yacc: here
<ActionParsnip> *hehe
<yacc> pitlimit, LUKS encrypts complete blockdevices, e.g. partitions of disc => the traditional thing to do is to put LVM on top of LUKS so you get flexible volume management, ...
<lfender> how come ubuntu room is the only room that works on my xchat program
<io> lfender: what other channels are you trying to join?
<ActionParsnip> lfender: try:   /j #kubuntu
<yacc> lfender, type /j #android => you get another channel (it's not called room on IRC)
<pitlimit> yacc is there just a quick way?
<jeinor> \join #ubuntu+1
<pitlimit> like install a program and it does it for you
<jeinor> oh noes
<jeinor> :P
<pitlimit> and btw, yacc THANK YOU. i'm so relieved i got to my data
<yacc> pitlimit, well, you can enable encrypting your home directory after installation I think, you need to google around for the exact instruction.
<daveycakes> hi all :) just installed ubuntu on my HP laptop. even when i disable the track pad the mouse jumps around, cant seem to fix it. any ideas?
<knxv> Hi guys.. I have a problem.. Firefox wont play videos, it will only download them, how can I fix this?
<pitlimit> does ubuntu do it for me, yacc or i need to do something else
<pitlimit> does it give me that option?
<deebee_> lfender: are you sure you're not just joining quiet channels where no one is talking? The ubuntu channel is pretty busy compared to many others
<io> deebee_: it is the largest channel, not the bussiest
<machine2> hi
<yacc> pitlimit during installation it gaves you the option to choose "login without password, login with password, login with password and encrypt my home directory)
<io> s/bussiest/busiest
<pitlimit> yacc and do you think that is sufficient?
<machine2> how long will it take me to set up a basic LAMP configuration for a website?
<daveycakes> just installed ubuntu on my HP laptop. even when i disable the track pad the mouse jumps around, cant seem to fix it. any ideas?
<KrazyKrivda> When I hibernate in ubuntu, if I have made changes to mounted partitions or drives, it doesn't seem to update changes (files are not visible on windows until I actually shut down ubuntu).  How can i fix?
<jrib> machine2: the length of time it takes you to press space bar and enter at the task selection screen during install?
<yacc> pitlimit, well yes, it makes it easier to use a baseball thingie on your physical body till you utter your passphrase the easier way than just trying to recover your data via technical means.
<deebee_> io: what's your point? this channel is busy compared to many others, which are much quieter. That's all that's relevant here
<pitlimit> :)
<pitlimit> what kind of encryption is it?
<machine2> jrib: is it that easy?
<lfender> i realy dont know im still new to all this so i dont know much on the lingo
<io> deebee_: my point is what I said. it's larger, not busier
<yacc> Ok, I'm off.
<deebee_> lfender: everyone starts somewhere :)
<jrib> machine2: yep.  If you want to do it after install you just run tasksel and again just select LAMP (see ubottu)
<merraton> wonder if you can help me, I have low end laptop - p3 800MHz, 256ram and 6GB hdd, got the newest ubuntu distr but can install it, process stops after the screen when you choose wether to use internet during installation, the cursor is moving, but nothing more
<jrib> !lamp | machine2
<ubottu> machine2: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<machine2> jrib: i only have set up one server before and that was on slicehost.. it was debian
<merraton> i left the lap for the night but it didnt go any further
<machine2> but i used all the walkthru cut and paste
<Shwaiil> Q: Is there a such a thing like XAMPP / WAMP or MAMP for Ubuntu ? I know about the term LAMP, but there's no shell for it. Any comments ? Thank you!
<lfender> ya i realy just jump to ubuntu with out any info on it
<jrib> Shwaiil: what do you mean by "there's no shell for it"
<merraton> managed to install debian, but it's just black magic for me
<io> !xampp | Shwaiil
<ubottu> Shwaiil: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<machine2> jrib: should i use ubuntu for this, is it easier than debian?
<levu_> Hi, i'm affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/694087 how can i change the evdev behaviour?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 694087 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Microsoft Comfort Mouse 4500 wrong axis" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<deebee_> io: and how's that relevant to lfender? He may have joined a quiet channel where no one had spoken, hence this is bussier. Who cares whether it's the largest?
<jrib> machine2: difficulty is equal
<delac> how can I use gtkrc style only for Firefox app?  "widget_class "*Firefox*" style "firefox"" does not seem to work...
<qin> KrazyKrivda: Do you hibernate Ubuntu and booting M4?
<qin> *m$
<Shwaiil> jrgp, hi! A graphic interface to access common commands
<io> deebee_: yes, may
<Shwaiil> I ment
<deebee_> deebee_: very odd and pretty pointless correction to make
<jrib> Shwaiil: like?
<KrazyKrivda> qin: not sure?  I have an icon I click (part of CairoDock) to hibernate
<knxv> How do I make firefox play .wmv files?
<Shwaiil> jrib, stop apache or restart
<lfender> so can any one answer how ubuntu and windows are diff thay omost look alike
<jrib> Shwaiil: that's just « sudo service apache2 start » or « sudo service apache2 stop » in your terminal
<machine2> jrib: if i use Wubi, on a vista machine, will i have the same experience as a clean install ?
<jrib> machine2: yes.  There may be a slight performance hit however.  Personally, I do not recommend wubi
<Geo_M> Do you think you could give me an insight as to why add-apt-repository or  aptitude install don't seem to work on my ubuntu vps
<Geo_M> Please, thanks :)
<daveycakes> just installed ubuntu on my HP laptop. even when i disable the track pad the mouse jumps around, cant seem to fix it. any ideas?
<deebee_> lfender: they're different in all sorts of ways. Too many to list. One is free for a start :)
<jrib> Geo_M: you must be more detailed why you say "don't seem to work".  Pastebin commands and full output
<Shwaiil> jrib, ok but, if u dont know the command or you're not woste to CLI,, it's not that simple. I would like to know if there's a GUI for LAMP on ubuntu. Would make life much easier when working with diferent people now woste to linux
<jrib> s/why/when
<jrib> Shwaiil: that's the command for starting and stopping services :)  What else do you need to do?
<machine2> jrib: any reason why not wubi? i dont mind the performance hit, because it will be quite a hassle for me to completely format the machine
<koleary> \quit
<lfender> thats true im seen lots of videos on ubuntu i seem to like it
<deebee_> lfender: wikipedia is your friend when it comes to the basics
<[poisonborz]> I want to set up Samba so that it would use Ubuntu users/restrictions instead of its own smbpasswd-created users...is this possible?
<Kre10s> trying to install Cinelerra... the package is not in synaptic. how can i install it?
<jrib> machine2: read the warnings on wubi's website.  I just don't see the benefit of wubi. Creating a separate partition is not a difficult thing to do imo
<KrazyKrivda> qin how can I determine this?
<machine2> actually what about kubuntu
<machine2> jrib: yeah but i guess the reason is trying not to mess with the master boot record
<jrib> machine2: ubuntu and kubuntu share the same repositories but have a different set of packages (one features the unity environment and the other features kde)
<jrib> machine2: meh
<qin> KrazyKrivda: Try: sudo updatedb (not sure will it help with files on m$ partition)
<cheako> Hello, given Ubuntu stance on [1]Upstream bugtrackers...  Why does apport only file bugs in launchpad?  1. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<Hot2Trot> is there someway I can restart my computer and tell it which partition to reboot into?
<machine2> jrib: so for someone who has just a tiny bit of ssh experience and mostly uses windows machines, should i use kubuntu?
<cheako> Shouldn't apport be the only tool end-users need to use in-order to properly file bug reports?
<jrib> machine2: if you like kde, sure.  You can have multiple enironments.  It's trivial to setup (just install ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu and you will have additional session options at the login screen)
<Geo_M> jrib, http://pastebin.com/TGxeZb3V  thanks
<machine2> i really dont know if i like kde or not.
<KrazyKrivda> qin: the issue is.. say I am working in docs in ubuntu (on mounted partition) They are saved in Ubuntu just fine.. I hibernate Ubuntu and open windows.  Windows does not see these edited and created files.  However if I shut down Ubuntu THEN open windows they are there.
<io> machine2: give it a go, if it doesn't work out then switch environments :-)
<machine2> can you tell me if i should like kde?
<io> machine2: no, we can't
<machine2> yeah
<jrib> Geo_M: run « sudo apt-get update » and try your apt-get again.  If it still fails, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and output of « sudo apt-get update ». For add-apt-repository, you need to install the python-software-properties package.  I have to go now though (others can help)
<io> machine2: or like jrib said install both and then you can pick and choose whenever you feel like :-)
<cheako> machine2: I think you should not like KDE.
<machine2> lol
<jrib> machine2: I have to go, bye.  You should just install every desktop and window manager and try them all until you decide on one :)  You may even become an xmonad user ;)
<Geo_M> E: Invalid operation update
<machine2> ok thank you
<jrib> Geo_M: sudo apt-get update
<Geo_M> that worked
<jrib> Geo_M: and can you install aptitude now?
<genii-around> KrazyKrivda: Perhaps try adjusting fstab to have mount option of: sync for that partition, and see if it still does that
<Geo_M> i'll try, i still get, -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<Geo_M> after trying to add a repo
<machine2> if i read it correctly, kubuntu is easy to 'uninstall' if for whatever reason i am unable to get it set up correctly.
<lfender> is anyone by any chnace useing easytether
<buggvin> Hi...   can someone answer a question about software raid for me?
<delac> how do I match only firefox in gtkrc?
<koleary> \quit
<[poisonborz]> I want to set up Samba so that it would use Ubuntu users/restrictions instead of its own smbpasswd-created users...is this possible?
<szymon_g> hi
<buggvin> i want to add two harddrives with a raid 1 solution using software raid to an existing ubuntu desktop install...   anyone done this before?
<szymon_g> how can i change a font settings in new ubuntu?
<iceroot> [poisonborz]: sure you can use the pam-stack for samba
<iceroot> [poisonborz]: think best is to have a look at #samba
<wolfmitchell> I need a startup disk creator
<iceroot> !raid | buggvin
<ubottu> buggvin: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<szymon_g> buggvin, maybe raid10 /aka raid1e/ would be a better solution :)?
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: and what is the question?
<KrazyKrivda> Is there any fix for this?:  the issue is.. say I am working in docs in ubuntu (on mounted partition) They are saved in Ubuntu just fine.. I hibernate Ubuntu and open windows.  Windows does not see these edited and created files.  However if I shut down Ubuntu THEN open windows they are there.
<wolfmitchell> Are there any other than the ubuntu default?
<wolfmitchell> That one corrupts kernel images, according to the Live USB when ran
<iceroot> KrazyKrivda: mount the drive without async/caching, so that the changes are written directly to the drive
<wolfmitchell> The default one does that
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: dd
<lfender> one thing i dont understand is why is it so slow to rip a cd with ubuntu
<wolfmitchell> Ok
<KrazyKrivda> iceroot: what changes would I make to fstab to do that?
<DemoOn> how can i repair my ubuntu if while it was updating my pc turned off and now i can't do anything but login, now im on live usb
<szymon_g> iceroot, is there any easy way to automatically mount all usb drives in synchronic way /i.e. so i wont have to "eject" them before removing/?
<iceroot> KrazyKrivda: dont know the syntax. imo it was the option "sync" but maybe have a look at the manpage or others here know
<ETERNA> Hi
<KrazyKrivda> iceroot: my current mount is this "/dev/sda5	/mnt/FILES/ vfat 	iocharset=utf8,umask=000	0	0"
<wolfmitchell> How do I install DD?
<szymon_g> hi ETERNA
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: dont use dd if you are asking on how to install dd
<wolfmitchell> ...
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: what is the exact issue with the usb-creator you have?
<wolfmitchell> Whenever I boot into the Live USB it creates, my bootloader says the kernel image is missing or corrupt
<iceroot> szymon_g: its always a good idea to use "reject" even when mounting with "sync"
<buggvin> ubottu - the link about software raid talks about building a desktop with software raid...   I want to add it to an existing installation...    not sure if that will be different than the article says or not
<ubottu> buggvin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: what version from ubuntu?
<wolfmitchell> 10.10
<iceroot> buggvin: its not different
<wolfmitchell> I need to reinstall
<iceroot> buggvin: but to have a backup is a good idea
<lfender> why is ubuntu slow on ripping cds
<grkblood> lmao
<grkblood> what a weird question
<bagels> Is there anyway to install source from another, older version of GTK?
<szymon_g> iceroot, i could disagree :) never had any problems with not-rejected usb drive /under windows/. its much handier (?)
<buggvin> lol...  just want to make sure I won't mess with the existing install on the non raid drive
<buggvin> thanks for your hel
<buggvin> help
<iceroot> szymon_g: remove it when there is a write-action... then it doesnt matter if using sync or async
<grkblood> is there a way to duplicate my laptop monitor through the hdmi port rather than extend it into dual monitor mode?
<as2000> How do I stop having the computer go into standby mode after inactivity?
<cmcqueeny> Strange issue here. I'm attempting a new install of 11.04 on a new system, and network-manager cannot enable my wifi. Don't think it's a hardware issue as I can bring up the network using iwconfig, etc.
<cmcqueeny> Incidentally the machine is a ThinkPad Edge E420, network card is a Centrino Wireless-N 1000.
<wolfmitchell> Found a Live USB creator
<wolfmitchell> It's called LiveUSB-Instawll
<wolfmitchell> *install
<wolfmitchell> Getting a .deb now
<DemoOn> can some1 help me fix this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/703028/
<wolfmitchell> Btw what command starts gnome without graphical effects?
<bagels> Is there a decent drawing program other than inkscape?
<wolfmitchell> Idk
<iceroot> bagels: vector-based?
<bagels> iceroot, yes
<wolfmitchell> What command start gnome without graphical effects?
<iceroot> bagels: sorry dont know other vector-based programs for linux. whats the issue with inkscape?
<bazhang> !nox > wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> bagels: Xara extreme, but I personally love inkscape. What problem do you have with it?
<bagels> it doesn't work with my pentablet as far as pressure sensitivity goes
<bagels> * Jordan_U and iceroot
<bagels> it doesn't work with my pentablet as far as pressure sensitivity goes
<wolfmitchell> Could not find the PM
<Jordan_U> bagels: Does pressure sensitivity work in any app? That doesn't sound like an issue with inkscape specifically.
<wolfmitchell> I'm in irssi right now...
<bagels> Jordan_U, it works with MyPaint, but not GIMP or INkscape
<drapedup> wolfmitchell: irssi is the client of the future
<Jordan_U> bagels: Try asking in #inkscape as I'm fairly sure that inkscape does have pressure sensitivity support.
<GuyLivinInChaos> hey, anybody can tell me where i found informations related to icon size and other things?
<drapedup> GuyLivinInChaos: how can we tell you where you found that information ?
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: ctrl +a to switch to the pm
<bagels> Jordan_U, I know it does.  It just keeps thinking my pen isn't or somethng.  I'll ask #inkscape
<iceroot> wolfmitchell: or better, to switch to the last highlight/pm
<iceroot> bagels: if i am correct the drawer from libreoffice can also be used for vector-based images. if it is worth using... i dont know
<GuyLivinInChaos> Jordan_U, sry. i'll reformulate the question
<GuyLivinInChaos> i'm having troubles searching the location of some folder that keeps informations about icon size, icon path, and other data from files who have their propertyes changed
<GuyLivinInChaos> searching on the web I found some documentation pointing to ~/.nautilus/metadata
<GuyLivinInChaos> but now (using ubuntu 11.04) this folder doesn't exist
<Naeblis> hi! I've been having problems with sound in my Ubuntu install after I install restricted extras. I've tried the comprehensive sound guide, but no luck so far.
<DustyMonk> Naeblis: in Terminal, type aslamixer
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: are you using Unity or Gnome?
<DustyMonk> alsamixer*
<GuyLivinInChaos> unity
<Naeblis> DustyMonk, did it
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, unity
<bagels> iceroot, LibreDraw is wtf
<Naeblis> headphone volume is full, so is PCM
<bagels> Jordan_U, #inkscape said i can't join...?
<iceroot> bagels: as i said, dont know if it is worth trying :)
<bagels> Jordan_U, "#inkscape :Cannot send to channel"
<bagels> iceroot,  now you know :D
<noisewaterphd> bagels: you have to be registered to join inkscape
<bagels> noisewaterphd, dang.  how do I join it
<bagels> *register
<ePlus> can anyone please explain why my wireless usb dongle can view my wireless network but not connect?
<noisewaterphd> bagels: register your nick with NickServ
<ePlus> wpa2-psk
<manbra_linux> I've tried googling, but, I'm stuck.  How do I have two video outputs (i have a nvidia 465GTX) of my desktop.  If it was windows it would be called clone view
<OerHeks> ePlus, perhaps your wireless router uses MAC filter
<ePlus> nope
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: install the proprietary nvidia driver, use the nvidia settings thing from the administration menu, and it is called twinview
<manbra_linux> noisewaterphd, twin view just enables two screens for me
<manbra_linux> I want it to display the same output on both screens
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: then it is whatever the other option is
<manbra_linux> the other option is for another x
<lukasz_> y8io
<lukasz_> u[
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: thats the one
<manbra_linux> noisewaterphd, there are two options, twinview and a new x server
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: ive had ATI for a while now, im just going off what I can remember
<manbra_linux> thanks for the help anyways
<xxxcharley> !help
<Naeblis> btw, here is my alsa configuration file: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=927773d357d23428919915a5d36b902b4f1a54e6
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: I think I remember. its in the drop downs, the same ones that have "right of" "left of" and so on. there is a clone option in there
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: again, *i think*
<manbra_linux> noisewaterphd, you may have my first born.  Thank you, it worked.
<noisewaterphd> manbra_linux: no more kids, thanks though
<GuyLivinInChaos> where unity (ubuntu11.04) store informations about my customized icons?
<GuyLivinInChaos> someone knows?
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: I dont know personally, but I thought making you realize you werent using nautilus anymore would help you start searching down the right path
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: do an ls -a in your home directory and see if there is anything interesting maybe
<Naeblis> so, uhh...can anyone help, maybe ? :)
<WADS> Can someone tell me what version of firefox is in 10.04 LTS ?
<noisewaterphd> Naeblis: you sure you arent muted in alsamixer
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, i've runned .* folders looking for xml files but i only found crap. %gconf.xml (with nothing i need)
<xangua> !info firefox lucid | WADS
<Naeblis> nopes
<ubottu> WADS: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11152 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<xangua> !fx7
<xangua> you can upgrade firefox with the ppa WADS
<xangua> !fx6
<ubottu> Firefox 6 has been released as a security update for 11.04. For 10.04 and 10.10, you can use the unofficial and unsupported PPA at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, i think that those informations are now stored in some sqlite database (or similar)
<jY> using dpkg-buildpackage it is building collectd_4.10.1-1~ppa1 where in the debian dir can I edit to change the -1 to a -2
<WADS> xangua: So if I want 6/7 I would need to use 11.x ?
<Naeblis> noisewaterphd: there is supposed to be 00 instead of MM, right?
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: have you done an ls -a in your home directory and looked at everything? you arent using gnome anymore, might not even be an xml file you are looking for
<Jordan_U> !register | bagels
<ubottu> bagels: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<WADS> xangua: I'm assuming when Mozilla no longer supports 3, they will upgrade to 6 or 7 or whatever version then for security purposes ?
<Emmanuelgoldstei> http://www.facebook.com/groups/denunciagoverno/
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, the only intersting think i've found is ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata but i can't 'traduct' the file contents
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: ive never even used unity, so I dont know man, just trying to get you started
<benjahoch> can i get some help please?
<gry> benjahoch: 'just ask'
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: painting your house?
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: no, im busy
<troulouliou> hi i have an ubuntu based live-usb with burg installed on it , one of the menu allow to directly launch a program from the live system , can somebody give me a link to a tuto that explain this
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, well, tks for help
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: np
<benjahoch> i'm on an acer aspire 4520, trying to get the webcam to work, i did a lsusb and the system doesn't show my crystal eye webcam, any ideas?
<Naeblis> noisewaterphd: any other suggestions?
<fep> p
<gry> q
<fep> how essent. do i need to mak backtrack penttest ver. as user friendly as vubuntu it self?
<benjahoch> i'm on an acer aspire 4520, running ubuntu 11.04, trying to get the webcam to work, i did a lsusb and the system doesn't show my crystal eye webcam, any ideas?
<fep> how to get backtrack version as user friendly likr regular ubuntu install??
<deku> fep, LOL
<benjahoch> i'm on an acer aspire 4520, running ubuntu 11.04, trying to get the webcam to work, i did a lsusb and the system doesn't show my crystal eye webcam, any ideas?
<bazhang> fep, try the backtrack support channel. it's not supported here
<deku> fep, backtrack isnt meant to be "user friendly like regular ubuntu" its supposed to work for what it was created to do.. hack..
<fep> deku, i was not joking....
<sven_> benjahoch, might be unsupported?
<deku> =P
<bazhang> benjahoch, tried with cheese ?
<benjahoch> tried with cheese
<bazhang> !backtrack | fep
<ubottu> fep: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<thomedy> okay i need to add a windows install to my linux machine.. cuz i need ie and in college i have to use oracle
<fep> how do i delete ALL and install newest ubuntui
<fep> io dont need BT
<thomedy> but it is saying i need to partition out x amount of bits...
<thomedy> i manned fdisk but im afraid to ruin my machine can anyone help me with this
<bazhang> fep, www.ubuntu.com get the iso and burn to cd or usb stick
<benjahoch> worked with an earlier version of ubuntu, i think it was around version 6, and the camera worked in windows vista so i know the camera itself isn't busted
<spike> hi, any idea why a usb stick created from mac will show up in the bios of a netbook but then it will never boot from it? it's like the dd'ed ubuntu image is not a valid OS or something
<deww> spike: probably needs an active partition
<deww> also known as bootable, you can mark it in fdisk/parted
<Jordan_U> spike: Ubuntu isos cannot simply be dd'd to a drive for booting on BIOS based systems.
<thomedy> deww can you explain fdisk to me
<Jordan_U> deww: Having a partition marked bootable does not make it bootable, and is a convention of Microsoft's boot sector code. An active partition is not required (or used) by grub.
<thomedy> or atleast send me to an fdisk tutorial
<deww> Jordan_U: oh ok. found out syslinux needed it too ( was making a boot key last night)
<spike> Jordan_U: ok. I've simply followed what it says for 'create a usb key from mac', but then I'm installing on an acer notebook, so guess that's not good enough
<Shwaiil> Q: Anyone experienced with postfix ? I installed first time and in options I've choosed "localhost", after testing I didnt get any emails so, I saw a tutorial where the user uses "internet" as option. I'm seeing the config files but I dont see where to change. tryed uninstalling but.. nothing :P any help ? tks
<thomedy> i was manning it and i jus tdont want to ruin my machine
<benjahoch> i'm on an acer aspire 4520, running ubuntu 11.04, trying to get the webcam to work, i did a lsusb and the system doesn't show my crystal eye webcam, any ideas?
<noisewaterphd> spike: formatted or created incorrectly, follow the instructions from the ubuntu site closely
<spike> Jordan_U: can you recommend some way of getting this done? I've got a mac I'm creating the key on and I'm trying to install on the acer aspire
<Jordan_U> spike: Correct. Those instructions should be clarified to state that they will only make a drive which is bootable from a mac.
<spike> I see
<deww> thomedy: another possible option is to use virtualbox/vmware player and install Windows under that. fdisk is destructive.
<spike> to be fair, doing what I did on the mac and trying to boot on the same mac, would also not show the USB device as a bootable disk
<Jordan_U> spike: It's difficult at the moment. With 11.10 I believe you will be able to simply dd the image and have a bootable drive, and I can create an image for you which is dd-able if you'd like but it would need to be tomorrow.
<Jordan_U> spike: Are you using the 64 bit iso?
<spike> nope, 32bit
<noisewaterphd> spike, Jordan_U: things may have changed, but I know that at least in the 10.04 era, I created a boot stick for a netbook, from my macbook pro, and it worked fine
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Not using dd and the standard Ubuntu iso.
<noisewaterphd> spike: i do remember having to do a little bit of trickery to make the netbook allow me to boot from usb though
<thomedy> is that something i should already have because if so i dont knkow
<thomedy> virtual box let me google it or check it in unity
<spike> well, in the bios the netbook totally recognises the key, it just doesn't seem to think there's a valid fs on it it can boot from and skips to hdd
<noisewaterphd> Jordan_U: definitely the standard ubuntu netbook iso at the time, and just by following the directions from the site
<noisewaterphd> Jordan_U: dont recall if that instructs you to use dd or not
<Jordan_U> spike: Only the 64 bit iso contains an EFI bootloader as the bootloader needs to match the architecture of both the machine and the kernel with EFI and most EFI capable machines are 64 bit.
<Jordan_U> noisewaterphd: Ahh, the netbook image was different.
<noisewaterphd> Jordan_U: ya, they used to be seperate things at the time
<vlt> Hello. I configured two keyboard layouts. How to switch between them (w/o using the mouse)?
<spike> Jordan_U: ah, I see, that makes a lot of sense, thank you
<Jordan_U> spike: You're welcome.
<spike> could it be possible as a stop gap measure to download an older netbook image and apt-get upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg19t9.htm
<benjahoch> i'm on an acer aspire 4520, running ubuntu 11.04, trying to get the webcam to work, i did a lsusb and the system doesn't show my crystal eye webcam, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> benjahoch: is it in lspci ?
<benjahoch> no
<panpanpan> whats a good vnc program that works with windows too?
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: http://rafeequl.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/acer-crystaleye-webcam-on-linux-ubuntu/
<Jordan_U> spike: If you need something today then I would recommend that you copy the iso file (as a file) to the netbook and put it in a directory /boot-isos/ (this will work even with ntfs, but the directory needs to be top level, i.e. in "C:\boot-isos") then dd Super GRUB2 Disk to the flash drive and use Super GRUB2 Disk's iso booting option.
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<deww> Jordan_U: cool thanks for the info about active parttitions :) (just tried it on my drive with grub)
<Jordan_U> deww: You're welcome :)
<benjahoch> thanks i'll try it
<RobbieCrash> I've got an LSISAS2008 SATA/SAS HBA card that is not showing up when I do lspci. I booted into Windows and the card is detected properly. Modprobe -l mpt2sas shows that the module is installed. Can anyone give me any suggestions on where to begin?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I can’t find any option in my language that matches „Group Shift/Lock behaviour”. Which entry is it? 10th?
<ActionParsnip> benjahoch: what apps have you tried the cam in?
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: I dont know myself, just throwing you the first few links from a goolge search
<ActionParsnip> vlt: that's  all I know, there is a panel item to switch layouts
<benjahoch> cheese, guvcview, skype
 * R3db3ard says Hello world!!
<vlt> panpanpan: RealVNC or TightVNC, for example.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> panpanpan; vnc is a standardized protocol, so any client will be fine
<spike> Jordan_U: ftr, the netbook has a *very* old fedora. I take I can put the iso in / and still use super grub2 disk, correct?
<noisewaterphd> Jordan_U: that boot-isos trick is sweet, stashing that one a way for later
<karj> hi
<benjahoch> no go on the links
<yacc> ActionParsnip, the IDE trick did not fix it completely, but the going rate changed from ~300MB/error to ~4GB/error, further ideas?
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: just keep searching and looking
<vlt> ActionParsnip: Ok, found it and changed it to "Alt+Shift" because the default "both Alt keys" didn’t work. Thanks for your help.
<ActionParsnip> vlt: np bro
<ActionParsnip> yacc: thats all I know dude, sorry
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: someone has had to have had the same notebook and the same problem somewhere
<benjahoch> yah, i've been searching since yesterday afternoon lol
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: those people just dont seem to be on this channel right now, so do some leg work that way, and if you dont have any luck, jump in here a little bit later and ask again when some new folks will have come on
<benjahoch> alright, thanks noisewater
<noisewaterphd> benjahoch: of course, Im really sorry i cant help. somebody knows, we'll get you fixed up
<GuyLivinInChaos> noisewaterphd, thanks for all your help, i've found the information i need using gvfs (passing as argument the filename i need)
<GuyLivinInChaos> thanks a lot
<skegeek> Any self-hosters happen to be in here?
<kaushal> Hi
<marko> hello whenever i try to run angry birds on wine i get opengl 2.0 and 1.4 renderer not supported... now they told me to install the 32 bit opengl libraries but how?
<kaushal> is there a way to know which version of a package is going to be installed ?
<DustyMonk> kaushal: apt-cache policy [blah]
<R3db3ard> anyone here using xirc?
<kaushal> DustyMonk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703055/
<DustyMonk> kaushal: try policy, not search
<skyw> anyone that can give me the steps for activate external monitor with keyboard
<kaushal> DustyMonk: it did not worked
<Monsterwizard> Ubuntu has every service going..even their own pastebin :P
<kaushal> basically i need to know what version of glassfish is going to be installed
<DustyMonk> kaushal: is it in the repos?
<kaushal> yes
<KinkyPinkie> I am trying to set up an old pc as a server here, and I wonder if I've misunderstood the public key transfer. Can I do ' ssh-copy-id user@ubuntu ' over wlan?
<skie> hi.  quick question - is there any website / database that says if drivers exist for ubuntu?  I need to pick up a new NIC and I want to make sure it's supported.
<DustyMonk> kaushal: glassfish is not the complete name, try apt-cache search [complete name]
<R3db3ard> i can't see what i'm typing
<R3db3ard> it isn't showing me the channel output
<DustyMonk> kaushal: glassfish is not the complete name, try apt-cache policy [complete name]
<noisewaterphd> GuyLivinInChaos: i dont know that I was much help, but I am happy to here you found the answer!
<wolfyyy``> i always think that whenever i ask anything, everyone comes up with a simple command.. how? what language is it? easy to learn?
<th0r> wolfyyy``: it's called experience
<DustyMonk> wolfyyy``: probably bash
<Jordan_U> spike: Correct.
<yacc> ActionParsnip, hmmm, if I test an external USB drive, and it shows the same errors, that would point to my DIMM collection, OTOH, if I cannot reproduce it, that would suggest SATA/IDE trouble?
<skie> is there any website / database that says if drivers exist for ubuntu?  I need to pick up a new NIC and I want to make sure it's supported.
<wolfyyy``> DustMonk, bash is a language? i thought its kind of script.
<Jordan_U> spike: To be clear, it needs to be '/boot-isos/', the directory name is critical.
<yacc> skie, what should the NIC do?
<ActionParsnip> yacc: could run memtest to double check, or try a different SATA controller. Also make sure the BIOS is recent
<yacc> skie, ethernet devices are practically all supported, AFAIK.
<SejmL> Good evening
<skie> yacc - you sure?
<skie> I mean, it's only like $5 shipped, but still, on principle and what not
<SejmL> Is there any way to change the thing in ubuntu preventing long filenames?
<Star_Light> Can I ask something please?
<Jordan_U> spike: Actually, you're going to have to do more to get the Ubuntu installer to be able to install from the partition you booted from. There are many options but none I have time to explain right now :(
<Home_> i'm trying to install ubuntu to a custom pc but can't get it to recognize a HD...
<spike> Jordan_U: got it, will give it a go. thank you very much for all your help, it's rare to find people combining skill, patience and thoroughness in their answer
<skie> and to answer your first question, all I need is it to function like a basic wired NIC - to access the home's router
<spike> Jordan_U: it's ok, I'll figure something out, thank you. gtg, have a good day.
<Star_Light> ANybody knows a room which has 4G telecomunication topics?
<Star_Light> I want to find a room for mobile telecomunications.... is exists???
<DustyMonk> !repeat| Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yacc> skie, that's why I asked, but personally (ethernet, not wlan) haven't managed to find a card that did not just work with Linux in the last couple of years. If you want something special (server class active cards with much processing done on the NIC than you might have issues)
<qin> Star_Light: Channel, not room. And #hardware and #networking, also /msg alis help
<qin> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<th0r> Star_Light: ask in #freenode
<yacc> Star_Light, hint: it's channel on IRC, not room.
<yacc> Star_Light, with that fascinating insight you ask your BigBrother Google ;)
<Star_Light> ok guys sorry I am tryting to improve my english ;p
<Star_Light> I looked for up forums but I didnt find anything
<Jordan_U> spike: You're welcome. If you'd like to try to do it on your own some hints are to add the "toram" kernel parameter at the grub menu, unmount /cdrom/ from the live session *and* "losetup -d /dev/loop0". If you have more than 1 GiB of RAM that should allow you to install to the media you booted from. If not, you can use the netboot image but that won't be automatically detected by Super GRUB2 Disk.
<DustyMonk> duckduckgo is a great alternative for BB google :)
<yacc> Star_Light, what do you want to know?
<Home_> Can anyone tell me why my HD won't mount?
<ActionParsnip> DustyMonk: its what I use mostly :)
<skie> yacc - alrighty then, I'll give it a shot.  worse case scenario I'm out $5 and it's a learning experience.  thanks, dude.
<Star_Light> yacc I have problem with my university project and my teacher dont respond me in my emails so I have token the lack on my back ;p
<ActionParsnip> DustyMonk: gotta love the bang searches
<DustyMonk> Demented Are Go! ;)
<Star_Light> Finally I want the explanation of complexity.... Has a similar sense with impact?
<R3db3ard> Need Help installing Ubuntu 10.04LTS to pc
<DustyMonk> ask away R3db3ard
<R3db3ard> I've been trying to install it for several days and i've tried several configurations but can't get the HD to mount to let me install
<yacc> skie: I'm almost sure that a $5 card will work, it will almost certainly be a so called "connectivity" solution from RealTek or so ;)
<R3db3ard> is there a way to force the HD (i can see it in disk utility) to mount?
<noisewaterphd> R3db3ard: sata drive on an old mobo?
<DustyMonk> R3db3ard: type mount|pastebinit and paste it here, so we can see
<R3db3ard> yeah
<noisewaterphd> R3db3ard: that can be a pita, and the problem is usually with the bios somewhere
<DustyMonk> R3db3ard: you have more than one pc? if yes, can you ssh to the not-working pc?
<skie> yacc - possibly even more generic, it's listed as a "Retail Plus+" brand, haha
<R3db3ard> i'm on a separate pc, i am running a livedvd on the old pc
<DustyMonk> FYI, offtopic, Steve Jobs has died
<R3db3ard> i don't know much about ssh
<Zanzacar> Hello Everyone I am looking for help with configuration of powernap on ubuntu. Is this a good channel for this or should I look for something else?
<noisewaterphd> DustyMonk: link to news? offtopic or not thats big news if its true
<Monsterwizard>  http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/
<noisewaterphd> wow, finally really happened
<stacks`> does anyone know how to create a directory that everyone can write in, but only the owner of the dir can remove the files inside the directory?
<skie> oh, wow... RIP, Steve.
<Random832> stacks`: chmod 1777
<R3db3ard> how could i get it on the network?
<Random832> er, wait, no, that' owner of the _files_
<Random832> i don't think you _can_ do that... maybe with ACLs
<th0r> Random832: that would allow anyone to delete files
<qmanjr5> How do I completely remove Apache, MySQL, and PHP? I need to restart my installation of LAMP, it seems. -.-
<noisewaterphd> ya, very sad. condolences to his family from the ubuntu community
 * DustyMonk feels sad
<Monsterwizard> yes may he rip
<Zanzacar> sudo apt-get --purge remove apache
<Zanzacar> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql
<Zanzacar> sudo apt-get --purge remove php
<dingham> Does anyone here have much experience of pulseaudio/multicast?
<Zanzacar> --purge will remove configuration files from what I understand, when you reinstall it then it should bring you back to a default setup.
<dingham> I've got a bit of oddness going on with it killing my network
<qmanjr5> Zanzacar, are you familiar with LAMP installs?
<redebr2818> yeah..
<iceroot> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5 mysql-server
<redebr2818> steve passed away..
<ActionParsnip> Zanzacar: why not just use one line: sudo apt-get --purge remove apache mysql php
<ActionParsnip> Zanzacar: no need for separate commands ;)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: Zanzacar why not using the correct packagenames? :)
<qmanjr5> Is anyone familiar with installing those 3 again?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: probably better
<iceroot> qmanjr5: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<dude`> steve jobs died!
<RobbieCrash> why would something not show up in lspci?
<dude`> apple.com
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dude`
<ubottu> dude`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ellipsis753> so I may or may not have somehow ended up with everything being read-only. Is there anything I can do?
<Ellipsis753> (I'm getting strange errors and can't edit anything, I think I may have corrupted the filesystem a bit with a hard-reset)
<Ellipsis753> anyone know what I can do?
<Andy80> ActionParsnip: you're right, he's OT, but.... I would give a look and observe at least 1 minute of silence before judging :\
<ActionParsnip> Andy80: thats offtopic here, this is support only
<RobbieCrash> Andy80 additionally, if you'll scroll up in the channel, you'll see there was already a bunch of talk about it.
<Monsterwizard> #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu 2011-10-06
<Ellipsis753> no one knows what I can do about my corrupt filesystem? (firefox gives an error like "firefox is already open" and won't open) stuff is generally just fucked on my computer when it's read-only
<Zanzacar> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with configuring powernap, I have check out the config file, the man pages and I still need a little help
<pangolin> !language | Ellipsis753
<ubottu> Ellipsis753: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ellipsis753> Ah, sorry
<M0TRN_th1> oh ffs
<M0TRN_th1> Ellipsis753, don't be
<M0TRN_th1> the PC brigade at it again :(
<Ellipsis753> ah well, I guess there's nothing wrong with trying to keep to good language.
<drizz> guys, guys
<drizz> did you hear
<drizz> steve jobs is dead!
<Ellipsis753> >.>
<RobbieCrash> Ellipsis753 have you tried rebooting?
<timroth> i just installed xubuntu with one user. now should i change this account to a normal user and make an admin account?
<dude`> yea
<M0TRN_th1> drizz, yes :(
<dude`> true
<pangolin> M0TRN_th1: if you have a problem with the channel guidelines please feel free to join #ubuntu-ops and complain in there.
<M0TRN_th1> pangolin, I don't
<Ellipsis753> robbieCrash, that's how I got here in the first place but I will
<Ellipsis753> thanks
<M0TRN_th1> I have a problem with PC
<Ellipsis753> I'm going to bed now anyway. I'll try more tomorrow
<pangolin> M0TRN_th1: honestly. I don't care what you have a problem with.
<timroth> i just installed xubuntu with one user. now should i change this account to a normal user and make an admin account?
<M0TRN_th1> pangolin, I don't have a problem with you and you don't have one with me let's keep it that way :)
<M0TRN_th1> pangolin, g'nite mate ;)
<pangolin> sounds sane. good night.
<timroth> i just installed xubuntu with one user. now should i change this account to a normal user and make an admin account?
<ex0> ubuntu isnt xp
<ex0> lol
<ex0> u dont have to do that
<th0r> timroth: I wouldn't bother, just leave the default account
<timroth> and us eit with inet and all?
<th0r> timroth: anything system related will require a password, no problem
<M0TRN_th1> timroth, it's not necessary, ubuntu always prompt you for a password if it needs the admin rights
<ActionParsnip> timroth: make a new user, the users in the admin group can use sudo, that's all you need to manage
<timroth> su isnt really a useraccount right, its more a privilege
<timroth> whats the command to do adminrights in the shell?
<th0r> timroth: it is sudo, not su, but you are essentially correct
<ex0> su is super user..
<th0r> ex0: I think su is 'switch user'
<M0TRN_th1> timroth, when you do "sudo xxx" it runs xxx as root, so same thing
<M0TRN_th1> su (or sudo -i) just gives you a shell with superuser rights, ie. root login
<timroth> ok so so "and then the command"
<ex0> su is switch user
<M0TRN_th1> best practice is to use sudo in front of the commands that need root access
<timroth> ok so  - su "and then the command"
<M0TRN_th1> because it forces you to think about it
<M0TRN_th1> timroth, "sudo COMMAND"
<M0TRN_th1> or "sudo -i" and then a sequence of commands followed by exit
<timroth> aha ok
<timroth> ok thanks, maybe ill drop back later
 * R3db3ard wants to know: Installing 10.04LTS from livedvd, can't mount volume [error: the daemon is being inhibited] helo?
<w30> stacks`, I had an ftp directory like that once but I depended on whomever writing to it forgot the name of the file they wrote. ha. it was writable  but not readable.
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to print seven column, week-at-a-glance calendars.  Thunderbird doesn't do it.  Is there another calendar program for linux?
<Kaleidoscope> What do I do with an RPM File?
<rww> Kaleidoscope: throw it away and find a .deb file
<rww> alien exists, but is a bad idea
<rww> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Kaleidoscope> oh ok
<Dice-Man> what about converting an rpm into deb ?
<Kaleidoscope> Thanks
<Dice-Man> it's alien too ?
<RobbieCrash> Anybody know why something would not show up in lspci?
<RobbieCrash> Dice-Man I don't think so.
<dsnyders> RobbieCrash, It could be seated improperly.
<RobbieCrash> dsnyders it shows up when I boot into Windows, and when I boot to recovery mode.
<Dice-Man> RobbieCrash: hum kay
<dsnyders> RobbieCrash, what is it?
<RobbieCrash> dsnyders an LSI SATA/SAS controller card
<ngc0202> I'm dual booting Ubuntu with Windows 7, how can I access my Windows file through Linux?
<M0TRN_th1> ngc0202, you should get an icon on your desktop for the Windows file system
<ngc0202> I should?
<dsnyders> RobbieCrash, Have you tried running update-pciids?
<ngc0202> How do I do that?
<noisewaterphd> ngc0202: if you use seperate hard drives for them, you will need to mount the windows drive
<ngc0202> nah it's just a partition
<cbridenstine> Is anyone familiar with creating a live drive type install on an SSD ?
<jasef> Wow, yay. Nano is taking like... 2 minutes so far for a find/replace operation
<RobbieCrash> dsnyders no, but thanks for that, it updated the name of one of my other devices that I didn't know what it was.
<cxxc> how do i install the java jdk 7 from binary. i dowloaded the tar.gz file
<dsnyders> RobbieCrash, Ya gotta love side-effects.
<RobbieCrash> But, still not showing up
<ngc0202> How do I access the windows partition?
<RobbieCrash> ngc0202 do you want to write to it as well?
<BlueEagle> ngc0202: You mount it and access it.
<ngc0202> No, I just need to print a file for school that I left when I switched
<Zanzacar> quit
 * R3db3ard figured out it has to do with something running in the installer that unmounts the drive?!? Can anyone help?
<DoverOs> does the 'recreate folders' option overwrite the previous folder?
<jasef> ngc0202, what format is the windows drive?
<ngc0202> It's
<ngc0202> um
<ngc0202> a partition
<dsnyders> ngc0202, you could try System->Administration->disk utility.  This will show you the drives and the partitions.  Select the drive/partition, and one of the options is mount.  Either that, or shut down and boot into windows to get your file.
<ngc0202> I know how to get into Windows lol
<ngc0202> But it'd take like 20 minutes
<jasef> ngc0202, Lol, okay, you in unity or classic?
<ngc0202> huh?
<jasef> ngc0202, uhm... okay, nevermind. Open a folder window, in the sidebar in that window it should have filesystems near the top saying 'xxGB filesystem'
<jasef> One of them should be your windows one
<DoverOs> oh nevermind
<jasef> Like my Windows one is '107GB Filesystem'
<ngc0202> i see "File System"
<mbeierl> anyone have powersaving hints for natty on a laptop?  Under MS Windows 7, I get about 4hrs, but under Natty, I'm down around 1.5 hrs for battery life.  I've adjusted all the CPU scaling I can find, and even installed laptop-mode, but battery life is still very short
<jasef> ngc0202, Under that, there should be 'Network' then a list of other file systems on your computer
<ngc0202> Unable to mount network
<jasef> No, sorry I didn't mean to click it
<ngc0202> Oh
<jasef> I meant under it as in the next thing down in the list
<ngc0202> Yeah
<MrSassyPants> hey, I'm gonna install ubunut server 64bit now, but I'm gonna need a printable version of the install docs
<MrSassyPants> is there something like that? I only find html stuff which doesn't print well
<jasef> Your Windows partition is probably the first one directly under Network
<launch> Hi all, Ubuntu 11.10 will be a lts or not?
<dsnyders> RobbieCrash, Try this: http://kb.lsi.com/KnowledgebaseArticle15753.aspx#linux
<ngc0202> SYSTEM
<ngc0202> is right untder it
<mbeierl> launch: no, it will not be
<jasef> ngc0202, Ah, maybe your file system is labeled, try opening SYSTEM and see if it's right
<Johnnie`Walker> Hi, I would have some advice about using regex in C, someone can help me ?
<launch> mbeierl: thanks, and ill be able to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10?
<MrSassyPants> launch, no, next lts will be in 2012
<mbeierl> launch: iirc, the LTS are every two years: 8.04, 10.04, making the next 12.03
<mbeierl> c/03/04/
<ngc0202> all it says is Boot and System Volume information
<ngc0202> in SYSTEM
<parastuff> Hi, I have a couple of files that all have the same word in it. For example: file1para.txt Now I want to remove the word para from all the files. I tried with purrr, but I am not sure how to continue from here...
<launch> Can we upgrade from a non lts to a lts?
<mbeierl> launch: yes, the upgrade will be presented to you once 11.10 is official
<jasef> ngc0202, What's the next one under SYSTEM then
<parastuff> Anyone knows what i should do to get this done?
<mbeierl> launch: the LTS is no different than any other release, if you upgrade every 6 months.
<ngc0202> HP-TOOLS
<jasef> SYSTEM is probably the 100mb partition that Windows7 makes on installing, then.
<launch> mbeierl: right thanks ;)
<dsnyders> parastuff, I use thunar -B for bulk renames.
<mbeierl> launch: it's just for those who want long term consistency, LTS to LTS gives you 2 years without major changes
<launch> mbeierl: its even better since i got more recent software on no lts version?
<parastuff> dsnyders, thanks I will give that a try
<jasef> ngc0202, Hm... not familiar with HP's labeling system, but I think it won't be that one, what other ones do you have there? they stop at "Rubbish Bin"
<mbeierl> launch: sorry, I don't quite understand the question.
<OerHeks> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<R3db3ard> recent software doesn't always = a better system
<launch> mbeierl: i think i prefer upgrading each 6 month and get latest software version
<parastuff> dsnyders, thunar is not in the default ubuntu repos?
<launch> 10.04 for example got firefox 3
<launch> we are now at firefox 7
<launch> ..
<Slapshot|Linux> Hi, I'm running 10.04 server on a headless box. After restarting none of my init.d scripts will run on boot. Also any other hard drive I have no longer auto mount like before. Any help would be great.
<launch> mbeierl: i will not necessary get into trouble if i choose a non lts version?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: nothing changed?  You just restarted and things stopped working?
<stigma_> SIFTU: Hey SIFTU, if you're actively watching this, I wanted to drop back by and thank you once again for your help last night.  I am officially up and running and using my Ubuntu system right now :)
<pitlimit> does anyone know waht it means if the thermal device is not enable?
<pitlimit> enabled?
<R3db3ard> no, non lts versions run just as well and in some cases better than lts versions
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib I added a new hard drive but even after removing it the problem persisted
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: what exactly happens when you boot now?
<dsnyders> parastuff, I don't know if it's in the default repos.  It's been on my system so long I don't know whether it came with it, or whether I installed it myself.
<mbeierl> launch: that is true, the LTS will not introduce new versions as quickly.  Once they are proven stable and useful, they probably wil get backported to LTS. But, no, sticking with 6 month releases will not get you into trouble. Installing the alphas probably will, and the betas could too :)
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib Well I have to connect a keyboard and blindly login and then enable ssh through /etc/init.d/ssh start to ssh into the box. But nothing autoruns like before what could have caused this?
<dsnyders> parastuff, Either way, it's only an apt-get install away.
<mbeierl> launch: the only real reason to stick with LTS is for low-volume churn in the applications/user interface/etc.  As an example: the 11.04 introduction of Unity upset a lot of people.  LTS users would not even hear of Unity until 12.04
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: anything interesting in logs?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib Which logs?
<launch> mbeierl: thanks
<mbeierl> launch: you're welcome!
<parastuff> dsnyders, seems like a tool for xfce
<parastuff> I am on gnome
<tomswartz07> can anyone explain what app crash or error would cause my recent oneiric upgrade to go to screen lock after 3 seconds of inactivity? its driving me nuts
<curiousx> pitlimit: do you have lm-sensors installed ?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: well all of them really but start with messages, dmesg, boot.log I suppose
<pitlimit> no curioux - i just i a clean install
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib Where are these logs located?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: and syslog
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: /var/log
<curiousx> pitlimit: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<koa> hello
<pitlimit> thanks curiousx !
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: other than ssh, what else does not start?
<curiousx> pitlimit: then you have to run "sensors-detect" to see what is the module you have to insert for thermal sensors
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib all init.d scripts have stopped. I had irssi screen webmin apache2 samba winbind ddclient etc in there and they all would not run automatically
<ngc0202> Nothing is working :/
<curiousx> pitlimit: in my case was "coretemp"
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: do the upstart scripts run ok?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib How do I check that?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib 10.04 server
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I wake ubuntu up from sleep?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib boot.log records that some of the init.d scripts are started followed by OK but they in fact are not initiated when i go to check on their status after a reboot
<koa> hey guys can i backup all my apk files ? and install them with 1 command ?
<Stanley00> dsnyders: try "fg <job number>"
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: /etc/init contains your upstart jobs, you can use « service --status-all » to run status on each of them
<koa> sorry >< *.deb*
<Monsterwizard> Can someone recommend me a good unix/linux book
<dsnyders> Stanley00, So I would have to ssh into the box?
<Monsterwizard> which contains sys admin
<Stanley00> dsnyders: ah, sorry, just hit a button, or move your mouse :))
<Monsterwizard> stuff
<Slapshot|Linux> here is the output jrib  [ - ]  apache2
<Slapshot|Linux>  [ - ]  apparmor
<Slapshot|Linux>  [ ? ]  apport
<Slapshot|Linux>  [ ? ]  atd
<FloodBot1> Slapshot|Linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsnyders> Stanley00, None of that was working.
<parastuff> dsnyders: Didn't know I could just install xfce apps as well under gnome. Trying it now!
<koa> you can :P and kde 2 lol
<koa> guys how can i back up all my .deb files
<Stanley00> dsnyders: is that a remote computer or a PC?
<dsnyders> parastuff, generally you can install apps from any desktop system onto any other desktop system.
<koa> so whenever i install my system i don't need update
<bazhang> !aptoncd | koa
<ubottu> koa: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Stanley00> koa: !clone
<Stanley00> !clone | koa
<ubottu> koa: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<koa> i can do that from usb as well ?
<koa> cos my laptop don't have dvd or cd
<Stanley00> koa: and one another thing, all your deb files are in /var/cache/apr/archieves/
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: incidentally, you should use the service command not init.d directly
<koa> <3 stanley00 you saved my day
<Stanley00> koa: np ;)
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib: I'd much rather they ran without my interaction :) Got any ideas on what could be causing this? Could my system be in some sort of safe mode/recovery mode or something?
<dsnyders> Stanley00, It is a desktop PC.  I accidentally hit a button marked "sleep" on my keyboard, and the machine would no longer respond to the keyboard or mouse, and the screen went dead.  I was still able to ping the box from another machine, so it was still somewhat awake.
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: nothing interesting in the logs?
<pitlimit> i'm having a ton of problems with natty... is installing the LTS version more reliable?
<cheako> Hello, does anyone use Banshee?  I'm trying to play a dvd folder.  Typically I'd do: "mplayer -dvd-device /wine/movie/ dvd://1-99"  Though I thought I'd try another player.  "mplayer dvd://wine/movie/" will also work if you are to play only the first title.
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib No, I just found my commands to manually start the scripts
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: can you pastebin them?
<pitlimit> Can anyone comment on whether LTS is more reliable than natty?
<Slapshot|Linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703097/
<melfy> how I get the pid from a `ps -ef | grep blah` ?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703097/
<jrib> !lts | pitlimit
<ubottu> pitlimit: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<noisewaterphd> lts is just has long term support
<jrib> pitlimit: that is what LTS means
<dsnyders> pitlimit, LTS is long term support, isn't it?  I would imagine it would be more stable.
<pitlimit> i know what it means jrbib but is it more stable
<pitlimit> oh ok
<pitlimit> thanks dsnyders
<melfy> man thought LTS was some secret undercover code =x
<Stanley00> dsnyders: Idk, sounds strange, maybe you should press shutdown button to turn off it.
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: what am I reading?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib: my boot.log
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: ok
<noisewaterphd> more stable is dependent on a lot of variables
<Stanley00> melfy: you can use "pgrep blah" instead
<parastuff> dsnyders: thunar works great! Thanks for this. Manage to rename all my files and remove the words I wanted using search and replace.
<dsnyders> Stanley00, I wound up doing a forced poweroff.
<dsnyders> parastuff, Wonderful news!  Glad it worked
<Stanley00> dsnyders: sorry, but that's all I can think of...
<scratchinmyhead> can someone help me with sound
<scratchinmyhead> I have 5 speakers and only the rear left and right work
<scratchinmyhead> Hardware has been redone and is correct
<dsnyders> Stanley00, Thanks for the help anyway.  The websites I've looked at suggest to not use sleep mode because of the wakeup difficulties.  I'll try to keep that in mind when I'm blearily fumbling with the keyboard at 3am.
<Stanley00> dsnyders: ;)
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib what did you make of the file?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: waiting on the rest
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib: The rest of the files? They either dont contain anything or a are too long for me to copy Im using putty to ssh into the box
<jrib> !pastebinit | Slapshot|Linux
<ubottu> Slapshot|Linux: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib here is my messages http://pastebin.com/8VnzSG1q
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: all your partitions are mounted correctly without issues, right?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib yes I havent had any problems before. I used the partition manager to add a second hard drive and have it automount and it hasnt caused any problems
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib here is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/6dqREdyu
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib my syslog http://pastebin.com/r6F9G583
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib thats all the ones you asked for
<pitlimit> I've decied to opt for ubuntu lts 10.04 .... natty offers to install restricted software on installation... how can I install those packages on 10.04>?
<bazhang> pitlimit, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<pitlimit> that contains everything, bazhang ?
<bazhang> pitlimit, mostly. you can check medibuntu.org as well (dvd stuff)
<pitlimit> thanks bazhang
<Morries> Foreskin contains unique pheromone glands found nowhere else on the body, that about 30% of women could consciously notice, when sitting next to him on the couch, or standing near him.  The other 70% are only subconsciously affected by these airborne sexual chemicals, and feel an increased sense of well-being, relaxation, and sexual arousal in his presence.   A circumcised man is more neuter in this respect.  He smells more like a p
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: what does this return « ls -ld /etc/init*/ssh* »?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4389 2011-06-16 22:50 /etc/init.d/ssh
<Slapshot|Linux> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  612 2011-06-16 22:50 /etc/init/ssh.conf
<Star_Light> The Matlab exists in  UBuntu repositories?
<scratchinmyhead> is there some kind of Sound preference software that I can use to get all 5 of my speakers working??  Sound pref. only has two speakers selection
<pitlimit> bazhang: do those packages inclue flueno mp3 plugin?
<jrib> Star_Light: no, but the matlab cd has a linux version.  Or you can use an alternative like octave or sage
<jrib> !matlab | Star_Light
<ubottu> Star_Light: MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<joopie> what is this install RELEASE on the unity bar?
<melfy> Stanley00: ty !
<bazhang> pitlimit, fluendo is the pay one?
<jdeloach> Hey, so I just updated and now on reboot I get a ureadahead-other main process terimnated with status 4 error, it has sat there the entire day and won't load the recovery mode either
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: so is cron currently running for example? (assuming you did not start it manually)
<pitlimit> natty comes with fluendo
<pitlimit> bazhang
<Star_Light> OK GUYS Thanx for the link but I must have something to install it???
<jrib> jdeloach: note that ureadahead status 4 is actually not bad
<pitlimit> I cannot install it for free on 10.04?
<jrib> Star_Light: no, but the matlab cd has a linux version.  Or you can use an alternative like octave or sage
<bazhang> pitlimit, ubuntu-restricted-extras is free yes
<Star_Light> lol ok sorry for causing repeat
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib according to webmin it is set to start on boot but it did not and is not running
<jdeloach> jrib: Then how can I find out what IS stopping it? I have absolutley no access via normal, or recovery mode. Alt+F1 gives me a blinking cursor
<pitlimit> bazhang: but flueno is free for natty - it's not for 10.04?
<anthropologist> Hey folks. I've got a nVidia GeForce 7300 that I am trying to use to set up a dual desktop under Lubuntu 11.04. If I install the 3rd party nVidia drivers, Lubuntu freezes on startup. Google has indicated to me that the current nVidia drivers don't work with the GeForce 7300, and that those cards are on a "blackout list". Is there a work-around, or should I try to dig up another video card?
<bazhang> pitlimit, no idea
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: maybe webmin is the cause of your issues, it's not supported
<Star_Light> jrib and how I can use an aternative solution such as octave???? On my linun - ubuntu system?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib what do you mean it hasnt caused me any problems before and it also does not start on boot i have to manually start it like i do ssh. Its the only way I can tell whats going on in my system
<Star_Light> can I *
<jrib> Star_Light: octave is in the repositories
<Star_Light> aha
<jrib> !webmin | Slapshot|Linux
<ubottu> Slapshot|Linux: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jdeloach> jrib: On a potentially related note, When I Crtl+Alt+Delete that leads to a reboot, as normal.
<Star_Light> this -> sudo apt-cache search matlab | grep octave
<jrib> jdeloach: how long have you waited?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all I need to reset my PATH and LD_LIBRARY_PATH to their default values, or whatever they were before I screwed them up.  Can anyone help?
<jdeloach> jrib: I left it up when I went to school today, so at least 10 hours
<jdeloach> jrib: Booting to XP works fine (it's a dual boot)
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: how did you screw them up?  (note that LD_LIBRARY_PATH is empty by default)
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib I dont use webmin to configure my system. I use it just to monitor everything so webmin does not tamper with any of my files
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: try booting a monitor to see if you get more info
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib I dont have a monitor at my disposal
<Star_Light> jrib what version of octave? Or there is no significance??
<jrib> jdeloach: what happens when you try to use recovery mode exactly?
<jrib> Star_Light: I'd go with the latest one in the repositories
<Star_Light> ok
<Star_Light> thank you very much.
<jrib> Star_Light: http://www.gnu.org/software/octave/ to learn to use it
<Star_Light> ok ok thank you
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: I'm trying to install the CUDA tools and SDK on 11.04 and a tutorial I was reading said to run "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib" and "export PATH=/usr/bin"
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: then all you need to do is close the terminal and open a new one
<JokesOnYou77> I meant to add them, not replace my current path with them =(
<JokesOnYou77> really??
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: try and see
<jdeloach> jrib: Same error, well just 1 time vs. the 4 times the message shows up. On Alt+F1 th last thing I see is Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom... done, and on Alt+F7 before the ureadahead is a fsck of my root mount
<jdeloach> jrib: And the fsck says it is clean
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: You're a genious!!
<JokesOnYou77> How do I get ubottu to give this guy a cookie?
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: try !cookie > jrib
<jrib> !cookie | JokesOnYou77
<ubottu> JokesOnYou77: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<JokesOnYou77> !cookie > jrib
<ubottu> jrib, please see my private message
<Star_Light> jrib I remembered that the licence of MATLAB was closed... Now what happens? ANd that changes? The GNU licence?
<jrib> Star_Light: octave website is at gnu.org :)
<jrib> jdeloach: it's kind of strange that you can't get to recovery mode
<Star_Light> from when? I mean.... it this recent? I am asking for curiosity if you know
<jrib> Star_Light: octave is not matlab, it's a Free program /like/ matlab
<Star_Light> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jdeloach> jrib: Yeah... the reason I rebooted was because my sound card started to stop responding... so I am not sure if that is related or what.
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: Ok, now $PATH is back where it's supposed to be, but echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH returns nothing, is that not a variable that exists by default?
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: correct
<Star_Light> ok ok thank
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib got any other ideas?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: nope.  Maybe install bootchart and see if that gives some insights
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: or ask the upstart guys how you can get more info
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: Ok then, how do I create a permanent variable, or whatever it's supposed to be for LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib who are the upstart guys
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: start with #upstart
<cr> Alguem fala portugues aew?
<bazhang> !br | cr
<ubottu> cr: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mylisto> I have a lot of mp3's that are all at low volumes...is there any program that I can use to increase the volume of each one all at the same time?
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: why?  You probably shouldn't.  But if you're sure you do, use ~/.profile
<jrib> mylisto: probably ffmpeg
<Star_Light> jrib last question!
<geminimachine> mylisto google for a batch normalizer
<Star_Light> if I have read a MATLAB tutorial based.... will I can to implement the matlab commands in octave programm?
<jrib> Star_Light: octave is supposed to be very similar to matlab, but I'd suggest reading the octave tutorials and documentation
<JokesOnYou77> Star_Light: Not to intrude, but if you are doing complex data analysis (i.e. MATLAB and/or Mathematica) I would still recommend using Windows, I still do.  Of course, Linux is still WAY better for gpu computing, but standard data analysis is all Windows, for me at least
<almoxarife> mylisto: I would think you would just get louder what ever you have right now? meaning that I can't see how it would be any clearer or crisper?
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: great! Thank you very much
<jdeloach> jrib: Any ideas on how to solve these errors/
<jrib> jdeloach: matlab and mathematica both run on linux (and there are also many of Free alternatives that run on linux)
<jrib> oops
<mylisto> Almoxarife: I'm not going for clarity or crispness..just an increase in volume
<jrib> JokesOnYou77: matlab and mathematica both run on linux (and there are also many of Free alternatives that run on linux)
<Star_Light> ok thanks a lot guys ... have a nice night I have to go now... bye
<jdeloach> jrib: You got me confusesd with someone else :D I am the guy with the ureadahead errors not allowing me into recovery mode or regular
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: I know...that's why I recommended Windows. I just haven't found anything with the depth of functionality or documentation that the non-free programs have
<jrib> jdeloach: try changing the kernel line in grub to "nosplash" instead of "splash quiet"
<JokesOnYou77> jrib: oh, wait, I'm an idiot.  I did not know that lol
<jrib> jdeloach: I'm doubtful this will be successful though since you can't get to recovery mode
<BluePhire1024> Just to let everyone know if you all don't already; Steve Jobs has passed away. I know this is for Ubuntu but part of the design was inspired from the Apple interface
<xangua> BluePhire1024: please stick to the topic in the future
<bazhang> !ot | BluePhire1024
<ubottu> BluePhire1024: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jdeloach> jrib: Same results
<panpan-> how do i uninstall something without it removing random stuff that it doesn't think is used? its trying to remove unrar with wine
<almoxarife> panpan-: if you don't want to fight it, and unrar is the only issue, let it uninstall, then re-install it
<JokesOnYou77> panpan: I think you can just use aptitude remove <package>  but for Wine, I would really take a look at the documentation on their website, it has some weird uninstall stuff
<jrib> jdeloach: I don't know (ask again)
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib how do I change whether a script in inti.d gets to run on boot or not?
<jdeloach> jrib: Well it appears like the issue is probably the /scripts/init-bottom, I am investigating similar reports of this after updates
<panpan-> is aptitude suppose to be installed by default JokesOnYou77 ? if so some other uninstall removed that too ;\
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: man update-rc.d .  Though you probably want to be reading upstart docs instead
<jrib> panpan-: it's not installed by default for the more recent releases
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib but im using init.d not upstart?
<Msims> Can you install ubuntu on a computer that only has an EXTERNAL hard drive?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: no you're not, but upstart does call the old sys-v-init scripts
<dai> hey guys, can sed filter out characters from a wordlist?
<jrib> dai: example?
<infobit> Msims, Ya you can boot it from external drive
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib so could it be that upstart is not calling init.d? and how can i check to make sure upstart it self is starting properly
<JokesOnYou77> panpan-: I thought it was...
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: I thought initially that that could be it, but ssh is started by upstart (you'll notice you have a /etc/init/ssh.conf)
<JokesOnYou77> panpan-: Honestly, I'd just let apt-get do it's thing and then reinstall stuff :P
<jdeloach> jrib: It appears like it might be my issue, I cancelled an upgrade and that says that probably caused it, testing it out with a livecd
<jrib> Msims: I don't see why not
<dai> jrib say I have a wordlist with words like: "apple tomato potato abou/t"  can i make it delete every / that is present in the wordlist?
<Slapshot|Linux> jrib but i did that not upstart. I ran the /etc/init.d/ssh start command before that ssh was not working
<Msims> Infobit, I cannot seem to get it to work. Basically, I have two laptops. One with a internal hard drive, and one without an internal hard drive. What I need is to install Ubuntu on the one WITHOUT the internal hard drive (with the external hard drive).
<jrib> dai: sure just do something like:  echo foo bar foobar | sed -e 's/foo//g; s/bar//g'
<dai> what's echo foo bar?
<almoxarife> dai: or you could load it into libreoffice and do a find/replace
<Msims> I've installed ubbuntu to the external hard drive, but I can't seem to get it to boot to the hard drive WITHOUT the internal hard drive. It boots fine with the laptop that has the internal hard drive, though.
<jrib> dai: that's my example
<dai> almoxarife, oh i tried that but the files are so big that my computer hangs\
<jrib> dai: this seems to work too and is probably a little more compact for your scenario: echo foo bar foobar | sed -e 's/\(foo\|bar\)/x/g'
<jrib> dai: obviously change the 'x' to ''
<dai> jrib what would be the command and the variable to change?  i use $ sed -e 's/[variable]//g; s/[variable]//g' ?
<jrib> dai: you could do it that way, just make the first [variable] your first word, the second [variable] your second, etc.  Or do sed -e 's/\(word1\|word2\)//g'  with as many words as you want in the parentheses separated by '\|'
<jj4r> hey guys I recently removed my password to my windows 7 computer in which i accessed all the time with my ubuntu laptop. now after removing my windows password i cant access my window shares via samba, can someone guide me
<dai> jrib: and it will delete every instance of the character within the parentheses?
<jrib> Slapshot|Linux: upstarts starts ssh using /etc/init/ssh.conf.  ssh is not starting.  therefore the issue is not that upstart is not running the scripts in /etc/init.d.  This is my thought process
<jrib> dai: your phrasing is confusing.  It will delete "word1" and "word2"
<dai> it kinda gets confusing sorry lol
<dai> I want to delete every non-alphanumeric character in my wordlist since they're kinda useless, if i put in symbols instead of word1 or word2, would it delete all the symbol i listed?
<jj4r> hey guys I recently removed my password to my windows 7 computer in which i accessed all the time with my ubuntu laptop. now after removing my windows password i cant access my window shares via samba, can someone guide me
<devatwork> Hey guys im trying to create a .desktop file. But the path attribute is being ignored
<devatwork> Is there another way to set the working directory ?
<Arcademan> Is there a way on install to tell it to use sdb0 when installing along the side of Windows 7?
<jj4r> hey guys I recently removed my password to my windows 7 computer in which i accessed all the time with my ubuntu laptop. now after removing my windows password i cant access my window shares via samba, can someone guide me
<Arcademan> jj4r, did you try and set a password on Windows 7?
<hdtdi> http://apple.com
<bazhang> hdtdi, wrong place for that
<jj4r> Arcademan, i orginally had one for my htpc which i also use as a media server (win7) that I streamed to my ubuntu laptop. i removed my win7 password for boot speed and ease and now my access is denied for trying to access my windows shares
<hdtdi> sorry mate, just wanted to share
<Arcademan> You must have a password for Windows Shares XD
<Arcademan> Otherwise it does not work :)
<jj4r> Arcademan, are you serious theres no work around?
<jj4r> ugggggh
<var> I'm trying to boot into an ubuntu partition but when going past the loader (grub) I get a completely black screen
<var> I tried booting with gfxpayload=text but ENOHELP
<var> anyone ?
<var> even recovery mode fails the same way
<darknet> [System-Uptime] 23h 15m 33s [HydraIRC-Uptime] 18h 53m 1s
<libster> on 11.04 the battery indicator is horribly inaccurate it says my battery has 3 minutes left and is critically low at 100% charge
<Ben64> you sure the battery isn't bad?
<libster> yes
<libster> it works fine on windows and on slackware for some reason
<Ben64> strange
<var> interesting
<var> setting vesasfb.nonsense=1 allowed it to boot, but I get an error "target fs doesn't have init"
<libster> even worse is that it will suspend itself after like 2 minutes without being plugged in
<libster> which is a tiny bit annoying
<Ben64> mine does that, but my battery literally lasts 5 mins at 100% now
<Ben64> its like 3 years old or so :)
<libster> my batter usually lasts around 2 hours on windows
<josh99> after changing my hosts file, when i go to 127.0.0.1 I don't see the domain i specified in the hosts. any ideas?
<Ben64> thats not how a hosts file works
<josh99> Ben64: oh.
<Ben64> if you go to the domain you specified, it should actually send you to 127.0.0.1
<var> o.O my root file system changed
<melfy> deltree /* ? :(
<var> deltree ?
<[roxybx]> hi
<var> josh99: generally its a bad idea to use 127.0.0.1 to block sites. use 0.0.0.0 instead
<var> unless you *intend* for it to be a loopback
<var> (and know what that word means)
<josh99> Ben64: i go to the domain but i still see it instead of my local machine
<josh99> var: ok
<var> josh99: host domain. what ip do you see?   Also how are you visiting it? Firefox? lynx? ping?
<var> Fx has its own dns cache
<josh99> var: chrome
<var> josh99: look to see what "host domain" returns
<Ben64> var: host doesn't use hosts file
<var> Ben64: o.O strange
<Ben64> 192.168.1.131 lappy
<Crashooo> http://appsumo.com/~q97m
<Ben64> Host lappy not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<var> nslookup perhaps
<Ben64> ** server can't find lappy: NXDOMAIN
<josh99> altin: what's host domain means?
<Ben64> josh99: he meant on the command line "host <domain>"
<josh99> ok
 * var goes to back to fixing this grub
<Ben64> yeah grub can be silly sometimes
<var> what does Linux call SATA disks?
<josh99> var: http://pastebin.com/SrMEzwnN
<var>  /sdb ?
<Ben64> var: what do you mean
<josh99> it gives me the ip on EC2
<Ben64> even IDE drives are /dev/sd_ now
<maletor> I want to create a web request to 75.101.163.44 which is heroku's reverse proxy faking a header of my domain. I want to test it will work without actually changing DNS across the world first.
<Ben64> but grub usually used hd0 format
 * var is in the livecd to check something
<var> Ben64: I'm used to FreeBSD - not Linux
<Ben64> ah
<allowoverride> var me too, but thats changing
<var> allowoverride: :'(
<var> allowoverride: I'm helping a friend
 * var prefers sanity :)
<allowoverride> heh
<allowoverride> since when is computing sane?
<pschwank> Anybody have a moment to answer a question or two from a new user about a fresh 11.04 install
<var> pschwank: don't ask to ask, just ask
<deebee_> pschwank: just ask in the channel and someone will pipe up if they know the answer
 * pschwank laughs
 * var looks oddly at pschwank 
<Ben64> almost 1500 people in here, it happens a lot
<Ben64> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pschwank> Alright, quick issue with Banshee and MP3s.  I'm dual-booting Windows and have all my music in MP3 for that side.  Banshee for some reason isn't playing well with the files even though it installed some extra addons that I think were supposed to do that?
<var> Ben64: :)
<E3D3> Hi. I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed and wanted to know if its (already) possible to open nautilus with an extra pane default ?
 * var changes Ben64 to 32 bit mode
<Ben64> unpossible
 * var changes
 * pschwank appears to have fixed the problem by logging into IRC.
<Ben64> congrats :)
<E3D3> thx
<pschwank> Either that, or attempting to use Amarock as an alternative installed the proper stuff.
<var> pschwank: IRC fixes problemds
<Ben64> s/d//
<Ben64> oh right, this isn't the channel with the sedbot :(
<var> allowoverride: out of cursorily why the switch
<var> Ben64: no need for a bot
<var> * curiosity
<Ben64> but i like having a sedbot
 * var * = new sedbot;
 * var * sed = new sedbot;
<pschwank> Next question: I have a slightly older nVidia card (7900GS) and when I go to additional drivers, it says that the current version driver is activated but not in use.  Is this a problem?
<var> pschwank: you may not have the latest bugfixes, but if you don't see a problem, shouldn't be an issue
<var> ie - only fsck with stuff like that when you need to
<wxl> i'll be honest.. i'm coming here trying to get help with lubuntu but figure there are enough similaries.. so i've got a powerbook g4 ppc i'm trying to fit ocelot on via the alternate cd (there's something borked about ubiquity on the desktop that i can't fix) and all is fine and well.. until it goes to detect the cdrom. i can't even find it in the device tree. seen some suggestion of using modprobe ide-scsi but this module doesn't exist. any ideas?
<Ben64> pschwank: are you using the open source one?
<bazhang> wxl, ocelet in #ubuntu+1 please
<zykotick9> pschwank, that "active, but not in use" is a common bug - so long as the driver is working, it's all good.
<pschwank> Alright.  Last question, not really a problem, more of a preference:  Is it possible to get window controls on the top right instead of top left?  Again, I'm moving to/from Windows, so it throws me for a loop when they're on the 'wrong' side.
<wxl> oh heh thx bazhang
<zykotick9> Ben64, doesn't apply to open source
<Ben64> wouldn't it say that if nvidia-current is installed, but not in use though
<Ben64> pschwank: yes, it's easy, hold on a sec, i'll find you a link
<zykotick9> Ben64, well yes
<robin0800> pschwank, yes you can ubuntu-tweak can do this
<var> Alright - I'm able to get a boot if I remove the "vga=786" from the boot line
<Ben64> pschwank: "gconf-editor" in terminal, apps->metacity->general
<zykotick9> pschwank, for the gconf-editor directions see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<Ben64> button_layout is the one to change
<Ben64> menu:minimize,maximize,close is windows-esque
<zykotick9> var, vga= are deprecated
<cm1nus> hi [root@unknown.org]$ alien reef.rpm
<var> zykotick9: I noticed. This was my grub line from before
<var> zykotick9: I had two issues, a) I switched to AHCI so init.d got all confused b) vga= causes a pure black screen
 * var is trying to solve 
<var> even switching back from AHCI still has a problem with init
<var> not finding /sys or /proc
<Abhijit> hi
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Would this be the questions area?
<var> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<var> ScroogeMcDuckets:
 * var pats ubottu 
<Abhijit> xsane can not start scanner. device busy error. it happens after some time. hep please. i have install hplip and related packages.
<Abhijit> ScroogeMcDuckets, yes about ubuntu os
<var> zykotick9: any ideas?
<zykotick9> var, sorry man, i don't have any suggestions (other then, don't use vga=) good luck!
<ScroogeMcDuckets> I just would like to know some ways to protect my system better.
<var> zykotick9: ya, removing vga= solves the "black screen" problem
<Ben64> protect from..?
<var> ScroogeMcDuckets: protecting what service from what type of attack
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Virus
<var> ScroogeMcDuckets: run an anti-virus program?
<Ben64> viruses are very uncommon for linux, the best thing to do is just good practices, like not run things as root
<var> Ben64: :\ Linux viri are not that uncommon
<var> Ben64: don't run as root, stay up to date, run an anti-virus
<Abhijit> ScroogeMcDuckets, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<Ben64> antivirus is unnecessary on linux imo
<var> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<var> :)
<var> Ben64: depends what sites you visit and what you do
<ScroogeMcDuckets> I have been using Ubuntu for a about 6 months now and I finally got rid of windows completly. It's nice not really having to worry about those kinda things
<allowoverride> var didnt switch, just expanding my overall training in Nix
<pschwank> ben, zykotic: Thanks.
<var> ScroogeMcDuckets: you get to worry about other things now :)
<Abhijit> var, so true!!! :-)
<var> allowoverride: smart. I should try playing with linux at some point. I like freeBSD and contribute a lot :) but I should expand my knolege
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Haha thats fine with me.
<pschwank> ben64: I agree. If somebody manages to get around root access and whatnot, it's most likely your own fault.
<var> pschwank: or you are using an outdated version of Linux
<var> or something
<pschwank> well yeah
<pschwank> but that goes without saying.
<var> :)
<Abhijit> xsane can not start scanner. device busy error. it happens after some time. hep please. i have install hplip and related packages. its hp f4488 and lucid 64 bit. help please
<pschwank> Using anything outdated is ill-advised.
<var> True, true
<pschwank> Well, using anything that's -too- outdated.
<pschwank> I mean, I can't be bothered to download the nightly builds of everything...
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Thank you all.
<var> pschwank: nightly builds are likely *worse* than releases
<pschwank> var: exactly.
<var> except when people stop doing releases
<var> *cough*  mplayer
<pschwank> var: I usually steer clear of releases until at least a beta.
<pschwank> if not RC.
<allowoverride> var just pick one, its all under root anyway, and who really cares about who maintains what, when it comes to learning, nix is nix, well to me. milage may vary. i like ubuntu as a desktop vs centos, its just simpler to play with, and has all the bells and whistles. im a gnome user, kde is fine. its all about what keeps one interested. currently ubuntu has what i need, and i wont be changing anytime soon from a gnome/gui stand point. as 
<allowoverride> wow that was a lot sorry
<var> pschwank: I run -HEAD of FreeBSD, but that is because I try to help out where I can :)
 * var disables override
<var> allowoverride: /nick disableoverride
<var> :)
<realazthat> ahoy
<allowoverride> silly
<allowoverride> <<< apache config thang
<realazthat> I am wondering if there is some sort of remote installation manegement software for a large number of ubuntu (or xplatform) machines
<ScroogeMcDuckets> Can I adjust my partition within Ubuntu using g-parted, or will I have to do it with a live cd?
<mylisto> I have a lot of mp3's that are all at low volumes...is there any program that I can use to increase the volume of each one all at the same time?
<allowoverride> var so whats a beastie like you doing in here? thinking bout virtualizing an ubuntu box  :) now adays i just add a virtual server to muck with, if i choke, just load up another, no more hardware costs for this techy hehe
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> mylisto, ffmpeg ?
<var> allowoverride: helping a friend fix a boot problem
<allowoverride> whats the details so far?
<mikodo> ScroogeMcDuckets: You must use a live CD for all mounted partiitons.
<qiaoly> first time from china
<var> allowoverride: he switched to AHCI recently which messed up his boot setup and init.d is not founmd
<var> (is e2fsck desrtructive)
<var> apperently not (found man page)
<var> allowoverride: it seems his partition table also got screwed up
 * var tries with e2fsck -cc /dev/sda6
<ScroogeMcDuckets> mikoda: Thank You
 * var rejoins as variable
<variable> back :)
<killafreakz> hhh
<killafreakz> o
<x0rs> What is the most popular most bug-free ubuntu friendly web browser? Chrome?
<screenCAT> I am having a difficult time dual booting Ununtu on my computer, does anyone have experience with it?
<cakeb0ss> install windows first
<cakeb0ss> than install ubuntu from cd
<screenCAT> I'm installing it on a Mac OS X 10.6.5 partion on my netbook
<cakeb0ss> it will automaticallyset you up
<cakeb0ss> wait so you're installing it over a preexisting mac osx 10.6.5 partition?
<cakeb0ss> how many partitions, how many operating systems?
<screenCAT> I have a netbook which originally came with WinXP, I whipped it and installed Mac OS X 10.6.5 with Chameleon bootloader
<screenCAT> now I partitioned my existing HD for Ubuntu, but the installer fails halfway through the installation
<cakeb0ss> how so fail
<mikodo> ScroogeMcDuckets: You are welcome. See:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<cakeb0ss> It may be a bad burn how are yuo installing it
<cakeb0ss> netbooks normally dont have dvd drives.... so are you doing a usb install?
<khaliG> whats the story with flash support? why does it suck so bad under ubuntu?
<cakeb0ss> theres lightspark
<cakeb0ss> kind of like flash =\
<screenCAT> yes im doing a USB install, but ive tried installing ubuntu through the Mac terminal, the pendrive install and Unetbootin or whatever
<khaliG> cakeb0ss, does it work better?
<thevinci> what's the command to get out of super user?
<merlot> exit
<merlot> or quit
<khaliG> is there a way to use vlc/mplayer/etc for flash playback from the web browser?
<xangua> khaliG: ther is flashvideoreplacer plugin for firefox
<thevinci> neither of those worked
<xangua> replaces flashvideo in the most popular sites like youtube and vimeo and other sites
<khaliG> xangua, sounds good. does it work for chrome?
<xangua> ...
<beta0x64> no, it's for firefox lol
<beta0x64> Are you trying to get flash to work in ubuntu?
<khaliG> ok :/
<khaliG> beta0x64, yep
<thevinci> any other ways out of SU via command line?
<beta0x64> hold on one moment
<thevinci> I'm on a server
<khaliG> thevinci, type exit
<thevinci> it says command not found
<beta0x64> quit
<beta0x64> su into another user
<beta0x64> but you're still logged in
<thevinci> no other users
<beta0x64> at least I think so
<beta0x64> hmm lol
<thevinci> oh... nvr mind
<khaliG> i cant believe flash is still unsable on linux in 2011...
<thevinci> my 'x' key is stuck to my 'z' key on that keyboard... #damnpizzasauce
<khaliG> *unusable
<thevinci> so i was typing 'exzit' lolz
<th0r> khaliG: sounds like something you should take up with Adobe
<Jouva> I'm trying to use pam_google_authenticator as part of authentication, but I want to make it such that it's a "migration" setup, where if the user doesn't have the required files it won't bother to try and use the authenticator piece. Is there a way to do this?
<DustyMonk> khaliG: if it's for youtube, try html5 (i have no flash nonfree installed)
<khaliG> no youtube isn't too bad
<khaliG> it's everything thing else
<beta0x64> see I use gnash I think
<khaliG> eg blinkx
<beta0x64> but I am in firefox so I don't know about chrome khaliG
<DustyMonk> i use chromium
<screenCAT> I use to only use Chrome, but lately i've been finding firefox is way more reliable
<beta0x64> khaliG, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-enable-adobes-flash-player-in-google-chrome-ubuntu-9.04-p2
<beta0x64> did you try a guide like that?
<beta0x64> that is in an early version though
<beta0x64> flashplugin-installer didn't work for you?
<khaliG> it installed but i get stupidly high cpu usage when playing video
<DustyMonk> blinkx works fine without flashplugin-nonfree
<DustyMonk> in chromium browser
<beta0x64> khaliG, are you 64 bit?
<khaliG> yep
<beta0x64> did you try installing the 64 bit installer?
<beta0x64> I think the one in the software center is 32
<[roxybx]_> blinkx doesnt ring any bells
<khaliG> i've got the 64bit version installed, i think, but i'd have to double check
<[roxybx]_> i know i heard of tht software
<beta0x64> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742119 apparently this works for 11.04 on april 28th. the third post
<beta0x64> I don't see why it wouldn't work for chrome
<MrSassyPants> I'm looking at /etc/networks/interfaces and trying to figure out how I can pass the necessary parameters to dhcpcd so it doesn't overwrite /etc/resolv.conf
<DustyMonk> no, in chromium browser, i do need flashplugin-nonfree for blinkx
<MrSassyPants> usually they're -R -N -Y
<MrSassyPants> is /etc/networks/interfaces the right place even?
<cakeb0ss> i got a really stupid question
<cakeb0ss> after compiling mesa 7.11 which was a pain in the ass and took forever to get all the necessary librarys required
<cakeb0ss> I am left with a i915.so file in the end this i assume is my driver
<cakeb0ss> whre do i place it to "activate" it
<cakeb0ss> ?
<MrSassyPants> ok, let me formulate this in a different way
<MrSassyPants> how do I keep /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten
<Abhijit> MrSassyPants, change the permissions?
<MrSassyPants> Abhijit, ...no
<Abhijit> do we compulsory need to get privew first and then click on scan while using xsane?
<MrSassyPants> where's xorg.conf located?
<Abhijit> !xorg | MrSassyPants
<ubottu> MrSassyPants: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Bry8Star{GB> find / -iname "xorg.conf"
<OerHeks> locate xorg.conf
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, fresh install
<Bry8Star{GB> ... i see, you r creatin that, i guess
<OerHeks> fresh install, then you might have no xorg.conf yet
<MrSassyPants> OerHeks, well, I installed the kubuntu-desktopy-thingy and then it worked. so I installed the nvidia-driver-current or something, now x no longer works
<MrSassyPants> doesn't find a screen
<MrSassyPants> or anything really, since there's no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Kelsey> Any hunks in here?
<MrSassyPants> but then I'm not sure that's where ubuntu keeps xorg.conf
<bazhang> Kelsey, wrong channel for that
<Kelsey> I don't get how American men can be so quiiet and silent and "content" about having been CIRCUMCISED.
<MrSassyPants> huh, apparently there is no xorg.conf and everything is autodetected, and all I had to do is to remove the spurious drivers
<dfcnvt> Hi, why do I get "the following packages hve been kept back: ..." after I run 'apt-get upgrade' ???
<dfcnvt> Is it waiting for this system to restart?
<pangolin> dfcnvt: run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dfcnvt> What does that do?
<dfcnvt> update what held back?
<pangolin> hopefully
<dfcnvt> err upgrade*
<dfcnvt> It seems to be working now.
<MrSassyPants> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dfcnvt> Uhm, off the point, I'm trying to get libdvdcss but wasn't sure which package contain with it. Does *restricted* package got to be the one?
<bazhang> dfcnvt, medibuntu.org for libdvdcss2
<dfcnvt> thanks again
<labkom> hai
<dfcnvt> (oh different person. I meant to say thanks instead of thanks again)
<dfcnvt> blah :p
<labkom> bloger
<dfcnvt> blogger* ?
<researcher123456> are there any videos to train newbies in Linux ?
<xangua> researcher123456: youtube.com¿
<xangua> !manual | researcher123456
<ubottu> researcher123456: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
 * r3db3ard asks, "Anyone know how to set all windows open in compact view?
<Abhijit> r3db3ard, if compiz is enabled try super + A
 * r3db3ard says thanks and waves goodbye
<Travis> Hello
<Polygamy> Im running Natty on a T410 Laptop that i need to fix my video drivers on. im unable to play assultcube and opengl gives me an error when i try and launch stating that Unable to create OpenGL screen (Couldn't set console screen info)
<Polygamy> Its a T410 with an i5 and a INTEL HD Graphics card
<soreau> Polygamy: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Polygamy> not installed? one molment please
<Arney> So, alsamixer says my volume is at 100%, but the gnome indicator says its 20% what gives?
<Polygamy> soreau: matt@nameless:~/Desktop/1.1.0.4$ glxinfo|grep renderer
<Polygamy> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<soreau> Polygamy: Does glxgears work?
<Polygamy> yes
<soreau> Polygamy: Did it ever work?
<Polygamy> never checked
<Arney> Found the problem, alsa mixer fails to change the HDMI sound out volume.
<Polygamy> I just tried launching Assultcube again though and its still using OpenGl
<Polygamy> and same error
<soreau> Polygamy: How did you install this game?
<Polygamy> well i installed the libs via ./configure make makeinstall but the game comes pre-compiled. Which makes me thing i must edit the config now that i think about it
<soreau> Polygamy: Why didn't you install it from the repositories?
<dfcnvt> How do I check to see if I need to restart my system after I upgrade them? Any such command? (assuming: apt-get status)
<Polygamy> never thought to install it from a repo
<Abhijit> dfcnvt, if there is need system will tell you by showsing restart needed icon on the very top right cornder. the shutdown button will become red and under your user name menu there will be separte menu restart required
<soreau> Polygamy: Try make uninstall then apt-get install assaultcube
<soreau> Polygamy: I'm installing it from ubuntu repos here too so I can see if there's a similar problem
<soreau> But the most likely case is that it didn't configure/build/install correctly
<Polygamy> i am as well. thanks for your assistance so far soreau
<dfcnvt> I'm on the latest version ubuntu... No such status is telling me. Can you find that out via command?
<soreau> dfcnvt: You want to know which version of ubuntu you're running from CLI?
<scar3crow> what is the command to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 from the console?
<dfcnvt> No, I want to know how do I check the status of the current system to see if this sytem required a restart or no restart is required after the upgrade.
<Abhijit> soreau, nope he wants to know if his system needs a restart. by using terminal
<soreau> scar3crow: Try #ubuntu+1
<Polygamy> soreau: what repo u obtaining it from?
<soreau> Polygamy: ubuntu 11.04 repos using apt
<soreau> Abhijit: dfcnvt: IIRC, when you log in (to tty) it tells you if a reboot is needed
<Johnny_Giggles> If I copy an executable file to a FAT16 or FAT32 file system such as a USB stick, how does the system 'remember' that the file is executable, given that FAT has no executable bit flag?
<dfcnvt> soreau: iirc is a tool?
<Polygamy> soreau: ok, done, now when i launch it says Using home directory: /home/matt/.assaultcube_v1.04
<Polygamy> init: sdl
<Abhijit> !u | soreau :-p
<Polygamy> Unable to initialize SDL (No available video device)
<ubottu> soreau :-p: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<soreau> Polygamy: Seems to work fine here on radeon
<Polygamy> Thats the issue
<Polygamy> ur runing a Radeon card with openGL and this is an INTEL GPU with mesa?
<soreau> Abhijit: I never used 'u'..
<soreau> dfcnvt: 'IIRC' is an acronym for If I Remember Correctly
<dfcnvt> Ah! gotcha
<thenickperson> nope.avi
<soreau> Johnny_Giggles: Windows uses file extension to guess what the file is AFAIK. Ask in #windows
<molgan> dual booting with different hard drives? possible?
<Abhijit> molgan, it will not be dual boot in that case
<molgan> so will it be possible?
<Abhijit> yes. its possible
<molgan> how?
<Abhijit> just install two separate os in two separate hdds. i dont see any problem there
<Polygamy> molgan, install windows, and then install linux
<Johnny_Giggles> soreau: yeah but what about ubuntu?  Ubuntu will run off a USB stick
<soreau> Johnny_Giggles: ubuntu doesn't use .exe files natively..
<soreau> molgan: Yes
<molgan> I have a friend that installed windows on a 500GB hdd, and Ubuntu 11.04 on a 75Gb hdd
<Polygamy> But dual boot is about booting two operating systems off the same HD you have to define it in the MBR that its in another HD is all
<Johnny_Giggles> soreau: I mean an ubuntu executable file that exists in a FAT file system
<molgan> @Polygamy how?
<mister_m> are certain distros better than others for laptop battery life? What makes them better if there are?
<soreau> Johnny_Giggles: I believe in that case, you can just run it and it will assume it's executable though I'm not certain
<antihoax> hi
<Johnny_Giggles> soreau: well that's not very safe.  That means I can execute any old file
<molgan> how do you edit the MBR to tell it that I there are 2 hdd's
<soreau> mister_m: Probably the biggest factor is graphics drivers, most of which are included in the kernel. So it shouldn't make a difference if you use the same devices with the same drivers loaded on a different distro
<Polygamy> molgan: what do you mean how? when you install the ubunut partion it should recignize that there is a a windows partion on the prim HD,
<Polygamy> It does it for you durring the install..
<soreau> Johnny_Giggles: Again, I'm not 100% on that. You'd have to try it and see
<molgan> for some reason it messed up the windows partition..
<Polygamy> molgan: just dont install windows on a Linux partion,
<soreau> molgan: messed up how?
<molgan> the mbr is rewritten for grub, and grub didn't recognize windows at all.
<soreau> Polygamy: Alright, so glxgears works and glxinfo looks fine but assaultcube fails.. can you try another game like openarena? (also available in ubuntu repos)
<Polygamy> molgan: GRUB and lilo should both recignize the partions
<seed_> afaf
<Polygamy> obtaining it now soreau
<Polygamy> molgan: i think you may have written over your flaged partion or something then
<hobomo> can anyone help me with an ssh problem???
<Polygamy> molgan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<soreau> ! anyone | hobomo
<ubottu> hobomo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<serene> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Polygamy> hobomo: Whats SSH?
<hobomo> i wasnt sure if you guys gave that kind of advice but here goes
<molgan> ssh*
<soreau> Polygamy: ssh means secure shell
<soreau> ! ssh | Polygamy
<ubottu> Polygamy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<serene>  /list
<mister_m> soreau: well I get about an hour and 40 minutes with aggressive powersaving, which is kind of a bummer
<molgan> @Polygamy: both of the partitions have boot flags
<Polygamy> soreau: i was not being honest, i am aware what SSH is. i was giving him shit for asking if he can ask a question
<antihoax> anybody uses gnome?
<Abhijit> me
<molgan> yes.
<Polygamy> molgan: you need to pastebin your grub config
<antihoax> updated and it died
<soreau> ! language | Polygamy
<ubottu> Polygamy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Polygamy> antihoax: yes
<antihoax> so now i have to use kde
<soreau> mister_m: What graphics driver?
<Polygamy> soreau: my appoligiez
<thomedy> so i need to dal boot... im wondering if i rm -rf from / can i still install a system... i think that might be easier than partitioning right now
<thomedy> any thoughts
<Abhijit> antihoax, which version of ubuntu?
<soreau> thomedy: No. you need to repartition
<antihoax> itss RHEL 6 core
<Abhijit> antihoax, #rhel
<thomedy> so no matter what im going to be fdisking
<thomedy> ?
<urlin2u> thomedy, why can't you partition?
<Polygamy> antihoax: you can use whatever you want. thomedy you cant you need to partion it as soreau  says
<mister_m> soreau: I have ones from nvidea
<thomedy> i can but i dont know how and i don't want to break anythign i was able to find a man pagge and a thing similar to the man page but
<hobomo> so i had an ssh server set up that worked consistently for a while. after i moved to a different location, i tried to reset everything up, and things do seem to work at first. however, without fail, after a few days the ssh server just seems to stop working. the software itself runs, but i cant seem to connect with any clients. the only things that have changed since moving is that im using a different router and i have a different ISP. any
<Polygamy> thomedy: what are you doing.. Dualbooting windows and Linux or linux and linux?
<hobomo>  idea whats going wrong?
<thomedy> thats about it so far... granted i was at dinner with my family before the leave the state
<thomedy> windows and linux
<antihoax> i'm thinking about installing a linux from scratch
<Abhijit> antihoax, this channel is for ubuntu question only. offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polygamy> hobomo: Are u using a DNS ?
<thomedy> i just started web design and devel and need ie.. and also im in college and need oracle for a class
<Abhijit> antihoax, for red hat question please use either #fedora or #rhel
<antihoax> i dont have any questions for them <;
<Polygamy> antihoax: Try Arch linux
<Abhijit> antihoax, you just said you are using red hat 6
<somsip> antihoax: try Linux From Scratch :)...OT
<molgan> where is grub config file?
<Abhijit> !grub | molgan
<ubottu> molgan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<antihoax> somsip<< yeaah maybe
<hobomo> Polygamy, yes but the internal IPs seem to be static
<xistance> I recently upgraded my Nvidia Video Card Driver to the most recent from the nvidia.com webpage, but I would like to rollback to the 270 or whichever it is that comes with the latest ubuntu install
<antihoax> on linux isnt ati is the option?
<antihoax> nvidia is only binary and incompatible
<Polygamy> boot/grub
<xistance> antihoax: But ubuntu comes with drivers ready for it?
<Polygamy> hobomo: USE THE IP's instead of the DNS and make sure
<thomedy> i have a gparted iso but i am not sure what to do with it yet... im going to google right now
<antihoax> ok
<antihoax> but you wont get 3d performancce
<Polygamy> my bet would be the IP's changed and the DNS is no longer pointed to the proper ip
<antihoax> it will work... i have a nvidia now too
<antihoax> it works for desktop
<xistance> I was playing Starcraft 2 on around 60 fps, it was doing fine I just want to see if I get better performance on the driver that it came wiht
<antihoax> nothing else
<antihoax> nah ok openttd works too
<Polygamy> antihoax: Nvidia works a lot better then ATI GPU's in linux.
<xistance> Does anybody know how I can rollback the driver so I can use the one that Ubuntu came with rather  than this one I downloaded from nvidia
<antihoax> Polygamy<< even if its true, you cant put nvidia binary on kernels they didnt make it
<hobomo> Polygamy, sorry i misunderstood the question. im not using a DNS. im trying everything with IPs for now and trying to get that to work.
<antihoax> since its not opensource
<Polygamy> antihoax: your right.. but whats your purpose ?
<hobomo> Polygamy, and using the static IPs, nothing is working.
<thomedy> is it easy to partition a drive in linux i have done it in windows
<thomedy> dos...it wasn't that bad
<soreau> Polygamy: Does openarena work?
<Polygamy> hobomo: is the server in front of you?
<antihoax> well wanted to try install binary driver but didnt work out ( having 64 bit machine, and 3.0.3. realtime kernel )
<hobomo> Polygamy, yes
<Polygamy> soreau: give me a moment, just finished downloading
<Polygamy> soreau: No crashes stating GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Polygamy> another OpenGL issue
<xistance> Can anybody answer my question would be greatly appreciated
<Polygamy> hobomo: are u on the same network?
<soreau> Polygamy: Interesting.. definitely a graphics driver issue then. Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<hobomo> Polygamy, yes
<Polygamy> hobomo: "top" and make sure the service is running currently again plz
<hobomo> Polygamy, /usr/sbin/sshd is running
<Polygamy> soreau: http://pastebin.com/qRENhnws
<MrSassyPants> what is the generic 'do that' file ?
<Polygamy> hobomo: when was your last reboot?
<MrSassyPants> sorry, I'm sorty zoning out
<MrSassyPants> the generic 'do that' rc file
<MrSassyPants> the script that just gets executed
<Polygamy> bash.rc?
<hobomo> Polygamy, about 48 min ago
<MrSassyPants> on boot up
<mister_m> soreau: I am on fedora with a GeForce 9300M GS, and the following kernel modules: nvidia, nouveau, nvidiafb
<MrSassyPants> like, local.start
<somsip> MrSassyPants: .bashrc or .bash_profile or .bash_aliases
<MrSassyPants> somsip, definitely no
<somsip> MrSassyPants: Or /etc/rc.local ?
<soreau> mister_m: Why are you asking in #ubuntu when you're using fedora?
<MrSassyPants> I'm talking about start scripts
<ex0> hey im having problem killing a process in ubuntu, transmission is hungup and wont respond to kill commands or anything
<Polygamy> somsip: thanks for the correction, i was meaning .bashrc
<ex0> any insigh??
<MrSassyPants> somsip, ok
<Polygamy> hobomo: interesting. when was the server working last?
<Polygamy> ex0: Reboot
<mister_m> soreau: #fedora has the tendency to yell at you about using closed source stuff isntead of a simple IDK
<Abhijit> ex0, if you can go to ctrl alt f1 then try killall -9 -1
<ex0> Polygamy: lol obvious, was just curious of another method is all thanks
<soreau> Polygamy: Looks good.. you should probably ask in #intel-gfx
<yacc> ex0: ps ax | grep D => look for processes in state D
<ex0> Abhijit: thanks
<Polygamy> soreau: thats what im not getting either lol.... thanks for your time sir
<Abhijit> ex0, that will exit the whole session
<ex0> yacc: thank you very much
<yacc> ex0 run it multiple times to see if a process is stuck in D state.
<hobomo> Polygamy, the last time i tried connecting was sometime this morning (14-15 hours ago) and everything was working. i just tried again and 30 min ago and thats when i realized it wasnt working.
<Zanzacar> Does anyone know how to setup the IOMonitor in Powernap Configuration file?
<molgan> @Polygamy: pastebin.com/XAaV2EFR I think. is right
<hobomo> Polygamy, about 30 min ago*
<Polygamy> hobomo: take it down to net2 or reboot
<Polygamy> or try killing and restarting the process
<hobomo> Polygamy, restart sshd?
<yacc> Abhijit, you meant probably kill -9 -1 (killall matches programs, kill -9 -1 => If pid equals -1, then sig is sent to every process for which the calling  process  has  permission  to  send  signals,  except for process 1 (init), but see below.)
<SnowMan> hello
<Abhijit> yacc, yeah
<ex0> how do you resume desktop after ctrl+alt+f1
<Polygamy> hobomo: yes if that does not work, take your system to net2 or reboot the system again
<Polygamy> ctl alt f12
<ex0> Polygamy: Thank you sir.
<Polygamy> ex0: your welcome
<yacc> interesting, nouveau does have artifacts while scrolling, but it gets worse when memtester is running stealing 5GB RAM and burnMMX is putting stress on the memory interface, ...
<Abhijit> ex0, ctrl alt f7 or f8
<Polygamy> soreau: is there a way to get voiced in intel-gfx?
<soreau> ! register | Polygamy
<ubottu> Polygamy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ex0> for what Abhijit
<soreau> Polygamy: You need to use a registered nick
<Polygamy> lol..... thanks soreau
<Abhijit> ex0, to resume from ctrl alt f1
<ex0> which is it f12, f7, f8???? lolz =\\
<pharaohone> ok i have a question this may or may not be the right place to ask
<molgan> question about getting grub to recognize two hdd's with Ubuntu 11.04 and windows 7 pro on it.
<somsip> !ask | pangolin
<ubottu> pangolin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yacc> ex0, Alt-Fn switches to console n when in text mode. Ctrl-Alt-Fn switches to console n when X is running (but should work in text mode too). X :0 is usually running on vt7, but in some cases might be on v8 or even vt9
<somsip> pangolin: oops - nick completion...
<Abhijit> molgan, which os is on external hdd?
<molgan> niether, this is a desktop with 2 hdd;s
<molgan> hdd's*
<ex0> thank you yacc
<cappicard> good evening. i'm attempting to undervolt my toshiba satellite, but when i build the phc drivers and install them, i never get the /sys/devices/cpus/cpu0/cpufreq files.
<yacc> ex0: you can also run dmesg | grep RIP: which should report nothing. (dmesg gives you the kernel messages, RIP: is part of kernel oops)
<Abhijit> molgan, see here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/mandriva-linux/134278-booting-windows-second-hard-drive-grub.html
<xistance> Is it possible for me to rollback my nvidia driver from the most recent to the one that comes with Ubuntu's latest release
<pharaohone> OK, so I have a gateway box about a year old with a 1 TB harddrive running windows 7, I wanna start duel booting ubuntu, with one small partition for windows (60 gb), another small partition for ubuntu (60 gb) and then a third partition where I will keep all my data for use in both, however the problem is there are already 3 partitions, one for win7, one called System that i know im not supposed to fuck with and a third called pqse
<pharaohone> any help on how to do that, or what would be the best thing to do would be greatly appreciated
<rodayo> When will the first release of Ocelot come out?
<Polygamy> hobomo: whats the verdict?
<xistance>  
<xistance>  
<xistance> Is it possible for me to rollback my nvidia driver from the most recent to the one that comes with Ubuntu's latest release
<FloodBot1> xistance: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yacc> ex0:  D state means the process is in kernel mode, not interruptible (basically stuck in a device driver doing naughty things where nobody would want to abort it the hard way, no matter what). Is nowadays usually a result of a kernel problem (which usually results in kernel oops being printed), and often results in other processes getting stuck too when they try to access the resource in trouble.
<troller321> me sad
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: You can remove windows sys partition by following instructions here
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=409
<hobomo> Polygamy, sorry for taking so long. i just remembered that i also have an ipod touch that is connected to the network that is also running an ssh server. im testing that right now.
<thomedy> can someone send me to a good tutorial for partitioning a drive to make space for windows
<yacc> ex0: it sucks because you usually have to reboot to get rid of the problem, and that has a slight "unhonorable" taste for old time Linux users.
<Polygamy> hobomo: the issue is with your server not your router..
<Abhijit> yacc, he had left
<yacc> Abhijit, just noticed ;)
<hobomo> Polygamy, how can you tell?
<yacc> Abhijit, nick completion is so informative :)
<Abhijit> yep
<Polygamy> hobomo: test and ping me ur results
<pharaohone> GirlyGirl: thanks for the response, but wouldnt it be safer to remove pqservice instead?
<yacc> Abhijit, well, some people do not like to be educated about the why ;)
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: Or you can have 4 partitions
<Abhijit> yacc, :-)
<Polygamy> hobomo: with my experience, routers dont just start blocking ports. and most of the time, you can SSH through a firewall without issues and without having to use a forward
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: Just format pqse into the extra
<pharaohone> is there a way I could have 4 partitions and still  have the common data partition i was talking about?
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: Or you can reinstall windows then do everything as you like it
<pharaohone> GirlyGirl: I apologize, but what does that mean exactly and how do i do it, format pqservice into the extra that is
<hobomo> Polygamy, i dont know how you know, but i think you're right. im able to connect to the ipod ssh server, but i still cant connect to my laptop ssh server (even after restarting the sshd process)
<yacc> pharaohone, yes.
<Polygamy> pharaohone: whenever you install a linux Partion, you can still ALWAYS read your windows partion
<yacc> pharaohone, Linux has no problem with being installed into an extended partition as such.
<GirlyGirl> pharaohone: yes
<Polygamy> hobomo: Just restart your server please
<hobomo> Polygamy, you mean restart sshd? i did
<Kevin1a> I need a recomendation for a image hosting site that is supportive of open-source and net neutrality principals.
<zykotick9> pharaohone, just to throw another issue your way - gnu/linux USUALLY has at least two partitions required / and SWAP... just sayin'.  Good luck.
<uf13> Hi! Any Mac/Debian users in here?
<Polygamy> hobomo: no i mean take your laptop power it down and then back up
<pharaohone> Polygamy, does that mean I'd be able to access data files on my windows partition while in ubuntu?
<hobomo> Polygamy, ok ill be back in a few minutes
<Polygamy> pharaohone: if its on a partion yes with 3rd party applications
<Polygamy> pharaohone: but not nativly
<yacc> Abhijit, well, ex0 has probably a simple problem, hunting down corrupting bit errors (it's probably related to SATA/IDE in my case and/or memory) that sucks.
<yacc> Abhijit, the state of art in this topic hasn't moved far in the last two decades.
<molgan> anyone know how to edit grub.cfg to correctly run windows that is installed on another hdd?
<Abhijit> pharaohone, you can access files from ubunut. but not applications. you do not need 3rd party applications for standard format files e.g. images. office files can be read by libreofice
<pharaohone> i wanna be able to do it natively... how do I get rid of pqservice safely.. or somehow push it to another partition and then delete it
<Abhijit> yacc, yeah. m not expert in that issue.
<yacc> (well, we do have memory testers that claim to be exercising the hardware hard, so we don't have to rely on compiling the kernel in a loop)
<zykotick9> molgan, don't.  Try "sudo update-grub" and see if windows is automatically added.
<molgan> @zykotick9: trying now.
<davers> hallo
<pharaohone> abhijit... so the easiest thing to do essentially would be to leave the partitions the way they are, keep all my data on my windows partition, and just create a 4th ubuntu partition?
<davers> i need some help setting up this thing called nfs
<Abhijit> pharaohone, yes that can be done.
<uf13> "Hi! Any Mac/Debian users in here?" <-- Anybody with an awesome brain that is good at solving problems will do just fine as well. :>
<molgan> nope.
<pharaohone> abhijit, how can i do it?
<davers> or is there a noob channel i can go to instead lol
<Abhijit> pharaohone, when you have a ubuntu installed then login it then go to Places menu and you will see the partitions of windows. just click on hte partition you want to access. thats it
<pharaohone> ok thanks... I think im going to take the plunge and finally install linux
<Abhijit> ok
<Polygamy> Abhijit: are you telling him that he is able to read EXT partioned files on a NTFS platform?
<Abhijit> Polygamy, reverse of it
<Abhijit> ntfs from linux
<Polygamy> oh.
<thomedy> okay i need windows and nothin is working
<yacc> Any one got an idea how to convert /proc/<N>/maps to refer to physical addresses?
<thomedy> help?
<pharaohone> Wait
<pharaohone> abhijit
<Abhijit> pharaohone, you can read windows files from linux. but you can not read linux files from windows. for that you need some ext driver which i dont know how to do
<Polygamy> alright, as i said before you can always read NTFS off of a EXT partion you just have to know where it is located ;)
<GirlyGirl> Abhijit: pharaohone Or ms Fat32
<Abhijit> pharaohone, and this is windows's problem not linux's
<davers> is there an easy walkthrough for how to set up my freshly installed ubuntu to be a nfs server for a few mac & win clients on a local network?
<somsip> Abhijit: there is an ext2 read/write for windows
<hobomo> Polygamy, still doesnt work
<pharaohone> abhijit, so say im on linux, and i download a document, would i be able to download it onto the windows partition directly?
<yacc> pharaohone, but there are extN drivers for windows, but as a Windows-non-user it's hard to help you, googling it should be easy enough.
<Targen> hi.  i have this problem: <https://gist.github.com/9a134d9d26cff189edeb>.  basically, apache2 won't install because some of its dependencies are broken packages or somesuch.
<Targen> how may i solve this?
<Abhijit> pharaohone, yes. you can.
<Polygamy> pharaohone: You need a 3rd party application http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Abhijit> Polygamy, when you say you need 3rd party tell him also that in which scenario he needs 3rd party drivers
<zykotick9> davers, does Windows even have an NFS client?
<molgan> I can not find windows bootable OS from grub, an trying to get it to recognize in grub so I can boot both.
<yacc> Polygamy, don't think so, just mounted an NTFS snapshot that I've got for analysis here, and I can write files on it with the NTFS driver included in 10.04LTS
<pharaohone> ok so thats essentially the easiest thing for me to do anyway, as long as i can use and manage all my  files from either OS i dont care how I do it, when Im on windows Ill create and dL files to my windows partition, and as long as i can do the same while im on linux thats fine
<davers> zykotick9, i dunno, i'm just following a tip from a friend on the whole nfs thing. i just want to use this box as a server but i'm superdumb with network stuff
<Abhijit> aaah. there is confusion pharaohone
<zykotick9> davers, using Samba for MS/Mac client's is probably easier.  Good luck.
<pharaohone> abhijit, whats that?
<Polygamy> yacc: whats the driver name?
<yacc> pharaohone, expect to be able to write to NTFS from Linux. (The worst that could happen is that you'll need to sort out which NTFS implementation to use, but it seems that the one included in Ubuntu is read-write)
<somsip> pharaohone: I intended to do that. Within a couple of months, everything was on Unbuntu, and I only uses Win on a VirtualBox VM, writing to a Virtual share
<Abhijit> pharaohone, you can easily access win from linux but for accessing linux from win you need to install drivers somene above pointed out that there is ext2 driver but not sure abotu ext 3 and 4
<davers> zykotick9, thanks. i read that it's slower but i guess i'll be a good starting point..
<yacc> Polygamy, it's fusebased. First detail.
<Abhijit> pharaohone, and accessign lin files from windows is not reliable. sometiems it can damage your linux partition
<yacc> Polygamy, pharaohone: ntfs-3g
<yacc> Polygamy, pharaohone: ii  ntfs-3g        1:2010.3.6-1ub read-write NTFS driver for FUSE
<zykotick9> davers, nfs is great for linux/unix clients.  OK for Mac ones, and I've never heard of it used for Windows (but i suppose it might be possible)
<pharaohone> but i wont need to access linux from windows, as long as Im able to create/download/manage all my files onto the windows partition while im running linux... does that make sense?
<seed_> hello
<Polygamy> pharaohone: ARE U RUNNING LINUX?
<Abhijit> pharaohone, yes it makes sense. you can do it
<zykotick9> pharaohone, be aware that gnu/linux cannot apply any permissions to NTFS/FAT partitions.
<yacc> zykotick9, *ahem* how is NFS great for Unix/Linux clients? (just an internal question, I know it's the Unix "networking" standard, so your answer meats the political-correctness test, but it's PITA in many ways, especially if you do not have a common administration domain)
<davers> zykotick9, well i'm past the point in my life where i choose to do things the hard way just because. right now i want a place that all the people in the house can store their shit and i'm the techiest guy in the house so whatever's easiest for me. samba i'll try. thanks again
<pharaohone> polygamy, not yet, I plan on loading it up as soon as I figure out what Im gunna do... so say for instance I create a document while running linux, Ill save it directly to my windows partition, or if i download a file or whatever, as long as All my files are in one place and I can always access them from either OS i dont care how i do it
<zykotick9> yacc, nfs is simple, samba is hard.  create an exports file and you're done.  "great" ;)
<Polygamy> pharaohone: Install Ubuntu you will be able to do what you want to do. Dual boot https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<davers> zykotick9, did you put those backwards? i'm confused. if samba's the easier one, which package thingy do i grab?
<yacc> zykotick9, yeah, but for a long time (good question if it still applies), mount a SMB share and you get decent performance. Mount NFS, welcome to admin hell to make it perform ;)
<pharaohone> and this seems like the easiest way as of now... will storing/accessing files on my windows partition in any way cause some sort of slow down... for instance if i play a movie in linux thats stored on my windows partition that wouldnt be slow for any reason would it?
<yacc> davers, well, NFS is easier to setup on the server side. The configuration file is really simple.
<pharaohone> polygamy, this is the tutorial im using http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<Polygamy> pharaohone: not really
<zykotick9> davers, sorry that comment wasn't for you.  Personally, i can't stand Samba, i find it unstable/difficult to use.  BUT i don't run Windows.
<yacc> davers, samba OTOH has a rather baroque collection of options you can configure.
<Polygamy> davers: i agree dont use samba
<pharaohone> polygamy, that not really makes me nervous lol
<davers> yacc, i also hafta make it super easy for everyone in the house to access the files on this server. win&mac
<Polygamy> pharaohone: go install natty
<Polygamy> or 10.4
<yacc> davers, samba => looks and smells like a Windows server, probably even to Mac boxes.
<pharaohone> i dont know what that means
<hobomo> Polygamy, my ssh server still doesnt work
<davers> hm i wonder if it'd just be easier to install windows then.. lol
<Polygamy> pharaohone: 10.4 is nice i like the look for natty These are all ubuntu OS versions which receive alis's kinda like mac with their OS's called Lepord etc
<davers> but, i'm already here i guess
<Polygamy> pharaohone: you wont regret the dual boot unless you delete your windows partion lol....
<pharaohone> oh yeah, i knew that lol sorry im a noob
<pharaohone> lol ive been meaning to do this for months, I already shrunk my partitions months ago and have ubuntu on a CD waiting to be installed.. I will now take the plunge.. I'll be back in here if I have any problems, thanks for your help everyone
<davers> i'm reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1078597
<davers> would ftp be easier?
<manjrem> between rhel and ubuntu ... what do u prefer?
<manjrem> i would say rhel seems better ... with easier command line
<Abhijit> manjrem, #ubuntu-offtopic
<manjrem> ???
<Abhijit> !ot | manjrem
<ubottu> manjrem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<manjrem> oops
<Jckf> Can someone please help me understand how audio works in Ubuntu? It appears to behave randomly. Touching the controls in ALSAmixer doesn't always do the same thing it did the time before, and I some times get weird distortion, and some programs may or may not play audio depending on.. something I don't know. Very frustrating.
<bjoswald83> Welcome to Linux, the audiophile's nightmare
<Jckf> bjoswald83 =(
<bjoswald83> The audio subsystem has been a convoluted mess since time began
<zykotick9> Jckf, it's sad that audio is still such an issue in gnu/linux in general.  It's unfortunately not a specific "ubuntu" issue.
<thomedy> i was reading a tutorial on how to remove ubuntu entirely from my machine and put windows on... it looked easy but when i pressed fdisk by itself
<thomedy> i get a ehelp men u
<bjoswald83> thomedy: Just pop in a Windows CD and boot from it
<bjoswald83> It'll guide you through it
<thomedy> i tried that it siad it needs space before it will et me do it
<sjihs> USB installation of xubuntu is failing at the beginning of the installation process with "unable to mount cdrom" error. I transferred the iso image to USB drive using the unetbootin application
<bjoswald83> Okay, did you remove the existing partitions and create new ones?
<thomedy> and when i went from the bootable order in that first window and made my usb the first one to boot it still goes to ubuntu...
<thomedy> ive never put a windows inmy self only linux and it was never this hard with linux
<Jckf> thomedy: If you're trying to install Windows Vista/7, press the little "advanced" link at the bottom right of the disk/partition list. There you will be able to delete all your Ubuntu partitions.
<xist> (bjoswald83) lol I got pinged cause you said existing
<thomedy> thank you jckf
<thomedy> i will try that i don't think im going to make my deadline anymore but what are you going to do
<Jckf> This is during the Windows install process, so you have to boot from the DVD first
<thomedy> does it mattr that its usb
<bjoswald83> It's not really hard at all
<Jckf> It shouldn't, thomedy
<bjoswald83> You're using a USB-based, external drive?
<Polygamy> hobomo: Im sorry was afk
<thomedy> okay let me try again... no its a laptop but im booting from usb
<hobomo> Polygamy, no problem
<bjoswald83> Then you will need to burn a Windows installation to that drive and boot from it
<bjoswald83> There might be a guide at Tweakhound.com under the "Ditch Those CDs" entry
<Polygamy> hobomo: what are u using to connect to your sshd server?
<hobomo> Polygamy, andftp on my android phone
<Polygamy> hobomo: have u tried using your ipod?
<Polygamy> to ssh into ur laptop?
<Atharva> Hi...can I make a usb which may boot rhel 6 using ubuntu ?
<Abhijit> Atharva, yes use unetbootin
<hobomo> Polygamy, you mean connecting the phone to the ipod server? yes that works
<Atharva> <Abhijit> : OK......
<Polygamy> hobomo: i mean installing an app on your ipod and using that to SSH into your laptop sshd server
<vsync_> oyeah, steve jobs is finally sleepin' wit da fishes
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Back to RHEL ;-)
<Polygamy> hobomo: its possible your andftp service is faulty on your phone
<Polygamy> vsync_: Your not funny
<vsync_> indeed
<Polygamy> vsync_: people like Steve jobs are the reason why were still around
<Atharva> <GirlyGirl> : Thinking of installing it again to a diffrent laptop...But the laptop dont have a cd drive..
<vsync_> na, people like [the guy who invented antibiotics] are
<popsch_> how difficult is it to switch from an AMD64 installed version to the x64 version? I installed the wrong one.
<gx> I created a new user account and I'm trying to give them SFTP access but limited to their home dir, is there an easy way? Googling hasn't turned up much
<popsch_> I mean the x86 one
<Abhijit> popsch_, just install the new one.
<bjoswald83> As easy as switching CDs and installing the right one
<Atharva> <popsch_> : Simply format it :)
<popsch_> well, I already configured a lot in the system, so I don't want to reinstall everything
<Jckf> Where does pulse and alsa's config files reside? I want to kill them :>
<MrSassyPants> what's the tool to manage startscripts?
<bjoswald83> Then you'll either have to make a backup to restore later or live with x86 version
<Polygamy> vsync_: your right
<onats> hello, when i do add-apt-repository the command is not found. I am running on 10.04 32 bit server
<Jckf> onats: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<popsch_> what's the bad thing about running the amd64 version on an intel processor?
<onats> thanks
<Abhijit> MrSassyPants, init
<hobomo> Polygamy, im using a different client on the ipod, but it still fails to connect to the laptop server
<bjoswald83> Nothing
<vsync_> popsch_ nothing
<bjoswald83> X64 is x64
<MrSassyPants> Abhijit, you systematically give the worst answers
<vsync_> amd64 is x86_64
<popsch_> yes, then why are there two versions?
<almoxarife> popsch_: there is nothing wrong, you are fine
<bjoswald83> Because x64 is for 64-bit machines
<bjoswald83> x86 is for 32-bit machines
<popsch_> I installed the AMD64 version, because I need the 64bit version
<popsch_> ah, then it's all fine
<Abhijit> popsch_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<MrSassyPants> a tool that lets one enable and disable individual start scripts - remove them from a runlevel or whatever the scheme is
<MrSassyPants> but what is it
<Abhijit> MrSassyPants, bootup manager
<Polygamy> hobomo: one thing i will point out. if your using sshd as an FTP service then you need to Sftp into it you cant use native FTP applications to do so.
<MrSassyPants> Abhijit, rcconf
<popsch_> I run in 64bit (with 8GB). I was just worried, because here (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/) it says that I should use the x86 version
<gx> Anyone know how I can limit a user to be able to only SFTP in and lock them in a specific directory?
<hobomo> Polygamy, i know. im trying to connect through plain old ssh or sftp. nothing is working.
<nedkelly> R.I.P Steve jobs
<bjoswald83> popsch_: Probably due to compatibility issues with some packages
<Ben64> 64 bit works fine
<bjoswald83> What he said
<popsch_> yes, I'm now using it since two weeks, and I've not encountered any problems.
<popsch_> so ubuntu doesn't make decisions, for example, which kernel to get, based on the original install image
<exiztential> I'm stumped trying to upgrade 10.04 to 11.04 (via 10.10) I can't find a resolution for the following error "GdkPixbuf-CREITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_pixels: assertion 'GDK_IS_PIXBUF (pixbuv)' failed at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 1200, <Gen6> life 24.
<exiztential> I've found similar mentions on google and I believe the answer lies in a symlink to an assertion file/directory, but I'm out of my depth
<The_Phoenix> noisewaterphd: It took me 4 hours. lol
<The_Phoenix> Oh btw, this is kind of weird. The LAN was working perfectly but I had an old PCMCIA WiFi card lying around. I installed it. Now, whenever I remove the card, non of the hosts resolve. Why is this?
<Polygamy> hobomo: check your configureation of your sshd service and make sure you have it setup right and it didnt get changed.
<The_Phoenix> (Everything else works. ie I can connect to external IP addresses buit only the DNS resolver isn't working.)
<Polygamy> hobomo: Also, make sure that you can talk to it. from the phone. try pinging it or something of that nature
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: then change the ip that is associated to the DNS and your problem is solved
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: thats why you dont use DNS with dynamic ip's
<The_Phoenix> Polygamy: I didn't quite follow you.
<chirag_d_gr8>  how to replace ubuntu bootloader with mint
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: you stated that you were able to connect via the IP but not the DNS
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: who did you setup your DNS with?
<The_Phoenix> chirag_d_gr8: Ubuntu boot loader uses grub. You don't have to replace it with mint.
<blackswan> hello here
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: im sorry i dont understand your issue i guess
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: but by what you stated is that your lan was working until you put a PC
<blackswan> does anyone know here how to effectively use a bootchart?
<Polygamy> PCMCIA wireless card in your laptop and now everything doesnt work?
<The_Phoenix> Polygamy: Give me  a minute. Let me rephrase my problem.
<Polygamy> and if your using DNS then it seems that its not working because you bumped your table. Alright ill wait :P
<blackswan> does anyone know here how to effectively use a bootchart?
<blackswan> does anyone know here how to effectively use a bootchart?
<The_Phoenix> Polygamy: I'm not following you well. Let me try and explain again. I have a wifi router. I was connected to it via a cable. Everything worked excellent. Router is configured to use Google DNS. I have not setup any DNS for the PC. ie it's like to use router as DNS. Then, I added this PCMCIA card. Everything seems to work fine with it too. But, the card being old, when I use it, the throughput is very low. So, I removed the card.
<urlin2u> !repeat | blackswan
<ubottu> blackswan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<The_Phoenix> but ping to 8.8.8.8 is working. When I put the card back in again, DNS works well again.
<Polah> chirag_d_gr8, most Linux distributions just use universal bootloaders like GRUB which can load most of the different systems out there.
<blackswan> sure ubottu but i have already searched through the above mentioned sites but in vain.
<The_Phoenix> blackswan: that's a bot. lol
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: So after you removed the card what is the issue? i am missing part of this
<chirag_d_gr8> Polah: i want to deallocate ubuntu partition so i need to overwrite the bootloader with mint
<GirlyGirl> The_Phoenix: But installing many linux distros can be stupid as they really are the same thing in different packages
<blackswan> lol
<blackswan> i thought it was admin
<Polah> chirag_d_gr8, oh, to move control over to Mint. Ask in the Mint channel for how to reinstall GRUB from Mint.
<Polah> !mint | chirag_d_gr8
<ubottu> chirag_d_gr8: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<The_Phoenix> Polygamy: Simple. The DNS service in the local machine doesn't work whenever the PCMCIA card is unplugged.
<The_Phoenix> GirlyGirl: Not if you are dualbooting Ubuntu and DSL or Chrome OS or Slashtop., =)
<The_Phoenix> Polygamy: I'm a linux beginner. I have no idea how the DNS resoltion works. But, it looks like for some reason or other, the DNS resolver is using wl0 only and it fails to see the eth0.
<Ben64> dns doesn't care about the interface
<The_Phoenix> Ben64: PErhaps, the DNS config for eth0 is wrong?
<The_Phoenix> But, I didn't setup anything. It should be using the default.
<Ben64> interfaces don't have a dns config, its system wide
<Ben64> do this... probably on pastebin - "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<The_Phoenix> Ben64: I just went through connection info. It shows a different IP for DNS on eth0 and a different one on wl0.
<Ben64> then.. change it?
<The_Phoenix> Ben64: How? NetMan won't let me edit eth0.
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: are the two network cards on the same network
<Polygamy> The_Phoenix: You must disable one or the other, you cannot use both..
<Ben64> i'm not sure what netman is, but you should be able to change it from System -> Preferences -> Network Connections
<ikonia> Polygamy: is this an ubuntu machine ?
<The_Phoenix> ikonia: I do have both on. But, only one is activated at once.
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: both "on" ?
<Ben64> !ops | Pasivo25
<ubottu> Pasivo25: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<The_Phoenix> Ben64: NEtwork Manager. Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Ben64: what?
<The_Phoenix> ikonia: I mean as in connected.
<Ben64> oh sorry
<Ben64> didn't know you were op, got a offensive pm
<Ben64> i can relay to you if you wish
<ikonia> Ben64: jump into #ubuntu-ops and we can discuss
<zeerox> i am new to linux as well and im wanting to setup my internet through ubuntu i use a modem, and through windows it resolvs itself... is that done through dchp? is that what i need to setup in ubuntu server?
<The_Phoenix> zeerox: DHCP assigns IP.
<zeerox> okie thankyou :-]
<rww> mrm
<zeerox> so if i wanted to share the net with another card, i setup dhcp on one of the cards and setup the static ips on the other?
<zeerox> dhcp for the modem that assigns ip
<Syria> Package requires installation from untrusted packages, how can I solve this problem please?
<XistancE> How do I force ubuntu to boot into metacity and not compizz?
<fritsch> XistancE: select ubuntu classic from login screen
<The_Phoenix> zeerox: You shouldn't bother about setting up DHCP unless you want static IPs.  One network should be independant of the other. ie, you don't have a point connecting both interfaces to the same network.
<fritsch> XistancE: ubuntu classic no effects
<webterror> i want get one hosting, i'm in taiwan now, although i buy hosintg of foreign company, in taiwan no problem??
<The_Phoenix> ikonia, Ben64 : Thanks for the help. It looks like Network Manager added an arbitary DNS to resolv.conf which doesn't exist. I don't know why it did that though.
<The_Phoenix> Thanks you Polygamy for your help.
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: probably because your network config is messed up
<zeerox> The_Phoenix: well my modem assigns a new ip im pretty sure with my adsl connection everytime it is turned on.... it aint static, so wouldnt i need to setup dhcp for that interface ... and set my other interface (the local network) as static ip setup?
<zeerox> sorry if i seem dumb, i am new
<The_Phoenix> zeerox: That wasn't dumb. Am new too. The DHCP for your modem is maintained by your ISP.
<Polah> zeerox: That would require you contacting your ISP to assign your connection a static address.
<Ben64> zeerox: if you have a router, you can keep a static internal IP address, and your public IP can change whenever and it wouldn't affect you at all
<zeerox> thats the problem ben it aint a router
<zeerox> i am using modem > switch > other pcs
<LastArms> hi,
<LastArms> does anyone know if it is feasible to repartition a running ubuntu server?
<Ben64> that usually won't work without a router, a modem will (usually) only have one ip address to give out
<Polah> LastArms: You can repartition everything except the system partition and anything on partitions being accessed at the time
<LastArms> it's a media server, so it has only one hdd
<zeerox> but if i have 2 network interfaces on the one box.....
<zeerox> then i should be able to set it up, cause i can do it in window
<Ben64> if you use the computer as a router then it could work yes
<apassi> hi, does someone know some simple backup utility, which is able take backups until file space is full, and automatically delete old backup files to gain space for backups?
<zeerox> thats what i wanna do ben
<zeerox> i want to setup the ubuntu server box as a router
<The_Phoenix> zeerox: Create a LAN on the PC with modem and make it the server. Then connect whatever device you want to this server. I haven't setup a network on Ubuntu. So, I have no idea. But, you should be able to assign a static LAN IP and a dynamic IP for your PC on the internet.
<LastArms> Polah: is there a way to resize the partition? I tried booting ubuntu using USB and it's not allowing me to resize the partition
<Polah> zeerox: If you have just a switch then you'd need multiple IPs assigned by your ISP and then assign to each computer yourself, or a router to use NAT to assign internal IPs to everything behind and maintain one externally-facing public IP assigned by your ISP. Also, if you only have a switch without a router, then there's no firewall/other protection between the internet and your computers except protection running on each individual computer.
<Ben64> LastArms: if you're booted from usb, you can resize the hard drive however you wish
<Polah> LastArms: Yes, you can resize the partitions to whatever you like as long as they're not mounted/in use when you do it
<The_Phoenix> brb
<LastArms> Ben64: I tried using gparted and it's not allowing resize of the Ubuntu server HDD.
<Polah> !router | zeerox
<Polah> Ah, that failed
<zeerox> Polah: cant i setup dhcp for the internet interface to get the internet running through the server ......... and static ip on the other interface on the ubuntu server for sharing the net?
<Polah> zeerox: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<zeerox> cause i got 2 network interfaces running
<zeerox> ok well hes gone....
<The_Phoenix> I wonder how are DNS IPs assigned. hmm
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: what ?
<koa> hello
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: dns IP are given to the client based on what the ISP sets in the dhcp config
<The_Phoenix> ikonia, if I don't give a DNS IP manually, how does the system determine the DNS IP?
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: it gets it from dhcp
<gx> I'm having the darndest time getting Chroot to work. I want to limit a user to a certain directory, but after I add them to /etc/ssh/sshd_config, the user can no longer log in.
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: your router/isp provides you with an IP address, dns ip and network gateway addres
<The_Phoenix> ikonia, no wonder. I should've disabled my second DNS server. lol
<The_Phoenix> *DHCP
<koa> guys when Canonical is gona cut support for ubuntu 11.4 ?
<ikonia> koa: 04 2011 + 18 months
<koa> if they cut it i lose update ?
<ikonia> correct, all updates stop
<koa> T_T i need help then
<ikonia> koa: so 18 months after it's release support/updates/maintenance will stop
<Quetzal> koa: It just means you upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu distribution.
<koa> i rllly rlly love 11.4 and i wanna keep it forever !
<koa> that the problem i don't wanna upgrade i want it to be stable
<Quetzal> koa: 11.10 shall be better though. It still has that cool Ubuntu Unity in it.
<toggles> Quetzal: better than that, it has gnome-shell supported
<koa> i tryed it :/ big down
<beta0x64> koa, you just won't have the latest software
<beta0x64> koa, or more accurately, the latest operating system
<buddha_> koa: you can always wait for the next LTS 12.04
<koa> not rlly i'm happy with what i have right now
<Quetzal> koa: The whole point is to stabilize, and pretty soon, the new Long Term Support shall be released.
<furyoshonen> How do you fix a segfault?
<toggles> use the source..
<beta0x64> furyoshonen, you make sure the program makes sense
<Quetzal> Use the source luke!
<beta0x64> that's not very specific
<toggles> furyoshonen: what's the program?
<koa> here is my story with ubuntu 10.4 bad on wine side and some drivers and i had night mare with it trying to make it stable
<furyoshonen> gnome-screensav
<koa> with 11.4 everything work out of the box
<toggles> furyoshonen: can you change to a different screen saver?
<koa> is there any way i can make a whole dvd of it with everything like the update i have right now and programs ?
<toggles> koa: 11.10 is Linux 3.0!
<Quetzal> koa: I'm sure you'll not lose this same capability in version 11.10
<zeerox> im wanting to setup my internet through ubuntu server i use a modem, and through windows it resolvs itself... is that done through dchp? is that what i need to setup in ubuntu? and on the other interface run static ips to share the net? (all my login pass stuff is through the modem not a router)
<Quetzal> Oh and 3.0 is to die for.
<koa> that kernel don't play well with nvidia :/
<The_Phoenix> Unity doesn't work properly old GPUs.
<furyoshonen> toggles: sure, its just the default ubuntu screen saver, but its strange that it is creating problems with my internet
<koa> but mine is new
<ikonia> koa: the issue you have is you want to use wine
<koa> it's 350m gts
<koa> yeah
<ikonia> koa: that's never going to be a production class option
<koa> i run left for dead and other games
<ChristW> Hi, I'm having trouble with VGA mode on my server. I've seen that I can add 'vga=xxx' to the kernel boot command line, but /boot/grub/grub.cfg is a read-only file. Is there another place to edit the command line?
<ikonia> koa: it will/work/break/work/break different with each week and each different application.
<Quetzal> Nvidia will either get better, or we'll use the awesome Nouveau drivers.
<ikonia> koa: the bottom line is if you want to run windows programs, use windows
<koa> i hate windows
<koa> i unstall it cos 11.4 everything work great on it
<koa> with 10.4 i used to have windows with it
<beta0x64> koa, you could emulate windows if your computer is awesome
<ikonia> koa: if you need to use windows applications, it's the most realisitc option.
<Quetzal> koa: How much ram do you have?
<koa> i have 4 gig
<Quetzal> OMFG, why not try using VirtualBox?
<ikonia> koa: games require direct hardware access fo virtualisation isn't really an option, and wine is not a production solution
<ikonia> dual boot
<Quetzal> ikonia: Duelboot sucks.
<ikonia> Quetzal: tone down the language
<ikonia> Quetzal: no, it's the sensible and realistic approach to running windows applications.
<koa> lol but wine is runing rlly great Oo i don't see the point
<beta0x64> furyoshonen, that is messed up.
<ikonia> koa: today, sure, tomorrow now.
<ikonia> koa: it's such a hit and miss option, but it's totally your choice
<The_Phoenix> Hmm. I love Ubuntu 11.10 but I find Fedotra easier to use. Everything works like a charm out of the box.
<koa> ok i'll follow you
<koa> yeah exactly phonix
<koa> VirtualBox can it use my full grapic card ?
<Quetzal> It's a matter of opinion to describe what's lame, sheesh. And it can be said on tv. (The s word that is)
<llutz_> koa: no
<theadmin> The_Phoenix: That will last only for a few months though ;)
<koa> thta down side then >< omg i adore this thing don't wanna lose it
<beta0x64> I use 11.04 because I hear that 11.10 is a memory hog. I'm on a netbook, and I don't believe it's fast enough to handle unity
<The_Phoenix> theadmin, i doubt. Fedora still suports PowrePC i heard.
<koa> i used 11.10 clean install everything is bad lol
<ikonia> Quetzal: you're not on TV, so what is acceptable on TV doesn't matter, if you don't know the ubuntu channel rules, say and I'll direct you to them
<ikonia> koa: it's not a stable release yet, hence why it's not working out of the box
<Quetzal> It's not a swear word.
<The_Phoenix> beta0x64, disable unity. use xfce or lxde.
<Idle-Monkey> there u r ikonia
<beta0x64> The_Phoenix, is it still really worth it for me?
<ikonia> !wtf > Quetzal
<ubottu> Quetzal, please see my private message
<Quetzal> And gee, koa want's to use windows in linux, not outside, otherwise. I'm sure he/she would want to do that.
<buddha_> beta0x64: better yet, use Lubuntu
<koa> well rlly wine 1.3 dos great job
<ikonia> Quetzal: as you are seeing the current linux option is not a valid solution for koa hence looking at more realistic long term options for the user
<M4dH4TT3r> i want to use both windows and linux in android
<koa> my games feeel native under it rlly like windows fps rate
<koa> yep ype that ^^ help help me out plz
<ikonia> koa: you'll get great experiences like that today, and tomorrow it could be totally different
<buddha_> beta0x64: or bodhi
<beta0x64> ikonia, what did he do?
<Quetzal> koa: Did you tried virtualbox?
<ikonia> beta0x64: long term issue,
<koa> yep it's was bad to tell the trueth
<koa> my ram and my grapich were bad on it
<koa> couldn't install anygame
<beta0x64> ikonia, okay. I was confused because it just looked like a ridiculous question
<llutz_> Quetzal: why should one try virtualbox if the host support for graphics is bad? it won't be better in vbox
<Blue1> is anygame like anykey sir?
<Quetzal> That's weird.
<ikonia> beta0x64: don't worry about it
<koa> is there a tweak to let VirtualBox use at least 80% of my gpu ?
<Quetzal> llutz_: If that's the case, then he/she should get better graphics then. So the host can have "good" graphics.
<The_Phoenix> buddha_, lubuntu=ubuntu+lxde
<koa> mine is 1 gig 350m gts
<koa> it's rlly good one
<ikonia> koa: you're never going to get it as it's not direct hardware access, sorry
<Quetzal> I'm not saying it's the best option, but it's a rather good option if you do not like to reboot your computer just to make one little change, or to just use one litle program.
<ikonia> koa: although it is improviging
<buddha_> The_Phoenix: not totally, Lubuntu's pretty good about stripping away some of the fat, better than just using lxde on regular ubuntu
<The_Phoenix> koa, yup. Wine is not meant to give you full hardware accelration and GPU functionality.
<koa> yep it dosn't but play very good rlly i'm happy with it
<llutz_> Quetzal: vbox for games is the worst solution of all. if you need to run win-games, run win (dualboot, spare computer)
<koa> and ubuntu 11.4 stable is very stable <3
<The_Phoenix> yup. koa, I'm using dual boot without trouble. It's not hard like old days. It was very very easy.
<koa> but i hate windows rlly >< lol
<Quetzal> My virtual box experience has never been bad for me.
 * theadmin dual boots as well, and has Windows and Linux on separate hard drives to avoid having to reinstall GRUB each time I reinstall Windows
<The_Phoenix> I booted up with minitool partition wizard and partitioned. (it can partition well withpout losing data)
<koa> i have dual boot b4 i have no problem with it it just i think 11.4 is very stable give me what i want run everything i want
<buddha_> except games
<koa> so no need for windows 7 i rather have more space to save files one
<koa> games run well
<koa> i'll show you if you want
<buddha_> i trust you
<ikonia> koa: don't need proof - it's your personal experience
<buddha_> really
<ikonia> koa: if you are happy with 11.04 - just keep using it
<Quetzal> buddha_: Duel boot just lets you use REAL windows. (as in, not using linux at all)
<koa> left for dead 2 60 fps avrage company of heros smoooth as hell and  team fortress 2
<ikonia> koa: we don't need convincing
<koa> XD
<ikonia> koa: if you are happy, continue to use it
<The_Phoenix> koa, games run well. or rather, the games you play run well. we are happy for you.
<buddha_> duel booting? sounds dangerous
<theadmin> lol xD
<koa> :D <3 guys
<ikonia> buddha_: it's not
<almoxarife> I want to insure ipv6 does not ever run, am I better off using the grub option? and does anyone know what it is?
<Madpilot> duel booting? that's where the two OSes fight for hard drive space, right?
<theadmin> ikonia: It's supposed to be a pun based on the improper spelling of the word "dual"
<ikonia> theadmin: ah, sorry
<ikonia> missed it
<koa> nah i tryed it was rlly easy but i wanted my system to be with more space so i cleard my windows7
<Quetzal> Duel boot is cooler.
<buddha_> my grub file is a 6 way mexican standoff
<koa> but need more space i had bad experince with windows 7
<theadmin> koa: Then don't even try Windows 8 xD
<The_Phoenix> Madpilot, not anymore. all new linux disros recognise Windows and leave it alone. And, XP won't read the unsupported extended partition. It's a win-win now.
<toggles> furyoshonen: can you choose a different screen-saver, like blank or something, if that fixes it then you are done
<koa> even my mouse don't work under winodws 7 as it work very good in 11.4
<ikonia> koa: ok, I think we get the message
<koa> LOL
<The_Phoenix> theadmin, 8 is supposedly faster than 7.
<ikonia> koa: this channel can be used to help you with ubuntu issues, it's not a general chat channel
<koa> sorry
<furyoshonen> beta0x64 thanks, any solutions other than turning off my screen saver?
<theadmin> The_Phoenix: It is a lot, but the interface is ugly as... I don't want to swear
<Madpilot> The_Phoenix, sorry, I was making a feeble pun. Duel as in a fight, vs dual as in "two of"
<furyoshonen> toggles: my screen saver is blank
<koa> ok guys can i back up my .deb files ?
<koa> as whole just in case
<ikonia> koa: in case what ?
<The_Phoenix> lol theadmin, agreed. metro UI is ugly but it is way more functional. =)
<ikonia> koa: the deb files are stored in the ubuntu repo
<theadmin> koa: They are *supposed* to be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<koa> i install 11.10 <XD
<Ben64> metro is bad
<Quetzal> I heard windows 8 will force you to stay using windows 8. I'm sure you will not even be able to duEl boot windows 7 with windows 8. As windows 8 is suppose to have some weird feature that will not allow you to install other operating systems. (It might be a rumor, because this sound ridiculously stupid to me).
<furyoshonen> i mean I am reading this correctly, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/702559/
<Quetzal> s/stupid/false
<beta0x64> furyoshonen, honestly I recommend reinstalling gnome-screensaver from synaptic, but toggles wants to figure out if it is the individual screensavers executable
<koa> they can't they will have opetions i guess
<Ben64> Quetzal: you can turn it off
<buddha_> in theory
<koa> after i backed my .deb how to install them all with 1 click ?
<Quetzal> Ben64: Yea, but only if the bios or hardware will even support the feature.
<theadmin> koa: dpkg -i /path/to/somewhere/*.deb
<koa> that path also inclode my kernel right ?
<theadmin> koa: I don't think preinstalled packages would be stored in the APT cache.
<grumpy> Quetzal is correct, some manufacturers may not include the option to turn it off.  and microsoft will probably pressure motherboard manufacturers to turn it off.
<koa> mush mush thanx man <
<koa> <3
<gx> can someone please, please, tell me how to add a user with only sftp access, and limited to one directory?
<koa> i'll buy dell laptops only :P so they don't lock me with windows 8
<grumpy> it will probably mean that you will have to install grub and the signature for grub using windows, so EVERY device will be shipped with Windows (unless its a Mac)
<furyoshonen> beta0x64: how do i reinstall the screen saver?
<The_Phoenix> People have already succeeded dual bootin 7 and 8.
<The_Phoenix> Was featured in Lifehacker.
<grumpy> or, linux will have to be installed at the factory, which hasnt taken off, even though dell has tried.
<iceroot> gx: chroot os your only way for limited sftp
<M4dH4TT3r> koa theres no such thing as getting locked
<koa> nice :D linux win again
<Quetzal> I love how they say it's for "security purposes". Generally. you can't really get boot-hacked too easily unless your security system is really bad.
<theadmin> Quetzal: I don't think getting GRUB signed will be too big of a deal
<llutz_> !ot | The_Phoenix grumpy Quetzal please take it to offtopic-chan, this is support only
<ubottu> The_Phoenix grumpy Quetzal please take it to offtopic-chan, this is support only: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grumpy> The bottom line is that if you want to support linux in the future, you should buy from System76.com (they load Ubuntu on their machines) - I am not affiliated with them.
<Quetzal> The_Phoenix: But windows 8 isn't even out yet.
<gx> iceroot: i've been taking chroot tutorials for the last hour, any recommendations? Every tut I follow, I end up not being able to SFTP in as the user (but my other users are fine)
<red> Should I install the LTS version on my work PC or 11.04?
<iceroot> gx: ssh also not working?
<GirlyGirl> !ot | The_Phoenix grumpy Quetzal
<ubottu> The_Phoenix grumpy Quetzal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iceroot> red: depending what you want
<M4dH4TT3r> Quetzal its actually not that hard i use kon boot all the time and of course my flashed thumbdrive
<red> and if the LTS version, can it run Unity as 11.04 can?
<grumpy> theadmin: I agree, but installing the signature on the motherboard will require an already-installed OS, so unless you already have linux installed, you will have to run windows to install linux
<gx> for that user, ssh isn't working either, correct.
<red> I quite like it
<koa> darn grr not in my country :/
<red> just wondering about stability
<red> (had more probs in my personal laptop with 11.04 than the LTS)
<iceroot> red: 10.04 haqs netbook remix instead of unity (which is more or less the same)
<Quetzal> red: That depends on what you want to use. If you want to use Unity, I suggest just installing linux 11.04. Otherwise, get LTS.
<grumpy> GirlyGirl: good point; ill shut up...  :-)
<koa> 11.4 work like charm on toshiba 3d laptop
<iceroot> red: but then i would suggest to use 11.04 which has a newer version of unity
<red> 11.04 it is then, thanks
<M4dH4TT3r> look at it this way how long did it take for rooting to occur on cell phones
<Quetzal> Shhees, was the repeat really necessary?
<red> there's no 11.10 I guess
<buddha_> not for 7 days
<furyoshonen> beta0x64: something like sudo apt-get --purge remove screensaver ?
<red> ah
<iceroot> red: not as a stable release
<Quetzal> red: Theres beta one out right now. So you should try it out when you get the chance.
<gx> iceroot: I can SSH in as my other users just fine. I've tried creating a user group and chrooting that as well, same result
<red> quetzal: don't really fancy the idea if I have to reinstall or get unstable work environment
<red> I can test it at home tho
<iceroot> gx: errors in /var/log/auth.log /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/syslog?
<iceroot> red: use the stable release 11.04. there is no reason to use 11.10 now or directly after the release
<M4dH4TT3r> hi android
<iceroot> red: if 11.04 is running fine for you, everything is fine and should not be changed
<red> aight, thanks guys
<M4dH4TT3r> do u run ubuntu on your droid?
<The_Phoenix> Hmm xubuntu is pretty slow on 2.8GHz/256MB.
<red> i've had some weird issues in 11.04
<red> some random freezes etc, once or twice a week
<red> but that on my home laptop
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: with that ram use lubuntu instead of xubuntu
<android_> whats the shell command to see what kind of wifi device i have ?
<red> it might be hardware related too so :)
<The_Phoenix> M4dH4TT3r, I have tried Ubuntu on my Android using chroot. Pretty slow.
<M4dH4TT3r> just curious as i recently saw a tut on how to natively run ubuntu on a android device
<red> ill take my chances
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: enough.
<buddha_> android_: iwconfig
<android_> thx
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah im not talking about using chroot
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, network manager?
<ikonia> M4dH4TT3r: ENOUGH.
<Quetzal> red: A good way to decide between versions of linux is to know your full intentional purpose. Would it really kill you if you needed to back up your /home/ folder, re-install Ubuntu and then restore your backups?
<furyoshonen> does anyone know how to reinstall gnome-screenaver ?
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: what?
<android_> nope thats not it lpch somethink ??
<ikonia> furyoshonen: open the package manager, search for the package, click "re-install"
<gx> iceroot: in auth.log it says 'accepted password', next line 'pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user <<username>> by (uid=0)', next 'subsystem request for sftp by user username', 'received disconnect from ipaddress'
<M4dH4TT3r> wtf is ur problem now ikonia?
<ikonia> android_: lspci
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, LXDE doesn't seem to have a good network management GUI.
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: it has a good one
<android_> thx again!
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: also you can use nm-applet and network-manager on lubuntu instead of wcid
<gx> iceroot: so it doesn't really look like any 'errors' per se, its just logging the connection and immediate disconnection
<The_Phoenix> m4dc0d3r_, If you run native, you won't have the dialer.
<Quetzal> The_Phoenix: LXDE doesn't? I never hard problems when I used LXDE based linux distro.
<android_> any one have there wireless connection working???
<Quetzal> Had*
<iceroot> gx: can you paste the output of "ssh user@host -vvv"
<ikonia> android_: totally, yes, many people
<iceroot> !paste | gx
<ubottu> gx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, I tried. Not working.
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: its working here
<Guest4> Hi. Please tell me where can I get some info on mirror/package validation after downloading them from a local mirror.
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: so "doesnt work" is a bad description
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, do I have to install any addtional packages?
<furyoshonen> ikonia: thanks, that was easy
<fritsch> Guest4: the package archives are signed with a special key
<android_> have tried everything ...........i willgo back to windows if i cant get this ass cable out of here....
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: thats all
<fritsch> Guest4: if you do an apt-get update it tells you, if everything is right
<The_Phoenix> Quetzal, LXDE works good. Only the Network MAnager is giving issues.
<Guest4> fritsch, I have that guess, I just want to read about it myself :D Any links / keywords?
<toggles> furyoshonen: lol..
<ikonia> furyoshonen: sometimes the obvious stuff is easy to miss
<Quetzal> android_: How the heck are you doing this? Is drivers missing?
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, I have nm-applet working on xfce. Do I have to install nm applet after I install lxde?
<Quetzal> Are*
<gx> iceroot: ssh -vvv output: http://pastebin.com/yW3ZcJVc
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: yes
<android_> yes have tried install windows drivers for RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<gx> iceroot: do you want the output <after> i enter the password as well?
<The_Phoenix> iceroot, so, that was my mistake. will try again. =D
<fritsch> Guest4: mmh, you could read the ppa packaging help in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<fritsch> Guest4: there is something written about signing
<fritsch> Guest4: but not very much
<iceroot> gx: important is the part after the password
<The_Phoenix> thanks iceroot
<Ben64> android_: realtek is easy to get working : /
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: if i am correct "lubuntu-desktop" will remove nm-applet and install wcid
<android_> REALLY :))))
<iceroot> The_Phoenix: so nm-applet have to be installed after
<furyoshonen> ikonia toggles: hopefully that will fix the problem
<Guest4> fritsch, Thanks a lot! It will be some start point.
<gx> iceroot: this is after I enter password: http://pastebin.com/6cxC9tQu
<The_Phoenix> Thanks iceroot.
<android_> have read that slackware operatingsystem detects my rtl device why dont ubuntu that ?
<ikonia> android_: hardware support depends on a few things,
<ikonia> android_: what makes you think it's not supported in ubuntu ?
<android_> ive tried everything ....cant see anymore tips or tricks online either
<ikonia> android_: ok, could you please pastebin the output of iwconfig please
<android_> ok
<Quetzal> android_: Can your system even see that driver?
<android_> no driver
<android_> lo        no wireless extensions.
<android_> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<android_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<android_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<android_>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> android_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<android_>           Power Management:off
<Ben64> pastebin being the operative word
<Quetzal> android_: Eth0, not wifi, right?
<android_> my cable runs Eth0
<Quetzal> What do think of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092687
<gx> iceroot: i think i figured it out, it's because i was making that user's home a directory a different, existing directory owned by another user
<gx> so now instead i just made their home dir /home/user, and ill make a symlink to the intended directory, hopefully theyll be able to edit files...
<gx> not symlink i guess, mount.
<android_> seen that page doesnt say alot should i type the shell commands or what ?
<iceroot> gx: symlink should be fine
<Quetzal> I'll look for something more up to date though.
<Ben64> i thought you said wireless wasn't working
<Quetzal> android_: Should give it a go, if anything, come back here using live CD.
<pratham> i cant load java in my chrome
<android_> ok then here goes!
<pratham> i cant load java in my chrome it says not
<pratham> installed
<Ben64> the realtek wired driver has been in the kernel for at least 5 years iirc
<buddha_> pratham: i assume you have jre installed
<pratham> yes
<pratham> but chrome says no
<buddha_> yout tried reinstalling?
<Quetzal> pratham: Visit this page: http://java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1
<pratham> how do i reinstall??
<Guest4> I might be wrong, but... There was some plugin in Chromium that enables java content. You need to start it with --enable-plugins and then check this plugin in settings.
<almoxarife> pratham: still have firefox installed?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem: sometimes my internet disconnects, then i have to restart the router... well, and my computer is connected via wlan, and everytime i restart the router, ubuntu asks for the wlan-password again, can i disable this so that it just reconnects everytime i restart the router without asking for the password?
<pratham> yes i hv
<pratham> ahh got it
<pratham> its working
<almoxarife> pratham: go to some page that needs java, see if you can see what ever it is you would expect
<pratham> just reinstalled chrome
<pratham> thx working now :)
<almoxarife> happy guy :)
<nn52> hello everyone!
<buddha_> hi
<Quetzal> greenit: Check to see if the wlan signals is really good at all first. (If you must, put the wifi device very close to your computer and test to see how long you stay online for).
<greenit> Quetzal, it is the internete connection which disconnects, i also have tested it via wired lan, but it disconnects...
<almoxarife> greenit: your wlan key you mean?
<Quetzal> greenit: Must be your ISP then. Are you having this issue in other operating systems?
<greenit> almoxarife, yes, i have to enter it everytime i turn the wlan off and on again
<greenit> Quetzal, yes, in windows too
<almoxarife> greenit: your wlan key should be getting saved by default
<Guest4> Could it be some router issue when key getting rejected and system asks for a new one?
<greenit> almoxarife, it is saved, but everytime i restart the wlan, it asks for the password again, and i have to press enter, thats what i want to get rid of
<almoxarife> greenit: asks you for your ubuntu password you mean?
<Ben64> i think you need a new router
<Quetzal> It might be your ISP, or you can refer to the manual that came with the product.     In ubuntu, theres a feature to automaticially enter/save passwords/keys. I'm sure your router has a feature so it will then stop asking for passwords and such.
<Quetzal> Product being the router.
<greenit> almoxarife, nope, for the password for wlan, ubuntu thinks that i didnt enter the correct key, because it disconnected
<ojii> hi everyone
<buddha_> hi
<Quetzal> greenit: Then be sure the password is correct then. (If you must, make the password extremely easy or just plain remove password).
<ojii> I try to connect two external screens to my laptop (one via HDMI, one via DVI) but the nvidia tool always complains "MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices." and if I select "autofix", one of the screens stays black. Is there anything I can do to fix this?
<greenit> Quetzal, it is correct,i can always connect, just when i restart the router it asks again
<Quetzal> SO what's really going on? You disconnect from your NETWORK, or the INTERNET? (You can be connected to your network, and still have no internet)
<almoxarife> greenit: normally your wlan key is entered and saved with admin asking for your ubuntu password
<fritsch> ojii: what notebook do you have? is it expected, that two digital outputs work at the same time?
<almoxarife> greenit: your issues may have more to do with a crippled router though, from what you say about it disconnecting
<ojii> fritsch, I have a system76 serval professional with a GeForce GTX 485M, no clue if it's supposed to work
<Quetzal> greenit: Well, then that is something to expect, it's a security system, when you turn off your router, of course it will RE-ask for your password. UNLESS you have network password SAVED.
<ojii> fritsch, turning off my laptop screen and only using the two external monitors works
<ojii> so that part works
<greenit> almoxarife, thats not router-specific with the disconnects, it is also with other routers, also the question for the correct password again -.-
<almoxarife> greenit: wlan=key , ubuntu=password, which is being asked?
<greenit> almoxarife, wlan=key
<Quetzal> almoxarife: The key.
<buddha_> the key beedledeebeedledeedee
<android_> should i logg in as root user when typing sudo in shellcommands??
<Quetzal> greenit: Right click on your network ICON/logo/symbol at the corner of the screen for context menu. Then select EDIT Connections.
<llutz_> greenit: do you use nm-applet? check you wifi-connection settings, is  "automatic connection" and "make it available to all users" checked?
<almoxarife> greenit: have you made changes to the original network-manager or done your own conf edits?
<greenit> i dont know why, it automatically connects to the wlan, when it is there _before_ i start the computer, it also automatically connects when i start the router _after_ the computer, but it asks for the password when i am connected and reboot the router
<almoxarife> password ? key?
<greenit> almoxarife, nope
<greenit> ah, sry^^ for the key i mean
<Quetzal> android_: You can not login as root. You do not even know it's password (Or at least shouldn't). The purpose of "Sudo" is to be used when necessary. So type in sudo, and you'll then be asked for a password to elevate to root/admin status
<almoxarife> greenit: do you get asked for your ubuntu PASSWORD when you enter your KEY?
<fritsch> ojii: jep, i think you only have dual head
<ojii> fritsch, meaning?
<Quetzal> sudo command basically means "My whatever command I type in be a root/super user".
<fritsch> ojii: no 3 displays at a time
<ojii> fritsch, no way around that?
<fritsch> ojii: its a hardware limit, i tink
<greenit> almoxarife, now i got asked, thx to llutz_ i looked for "available for all users", then it asked
<android_> sudo modprobe 8139too              when i typed this last one ..if i right click on the wireless icon its box is checked wasnt before
<greenit> almoxarife, for the password
<ojii> fritsch, would an extra gfx card fix this?
<almoxarife> greenit: bet you don't get asked again
<Guest4> Yes he did. He just wrote it. And Ubuntu remembers the password and uses it on first connection. I believe it's all because PC can't authenticate when router is restarting, so Ubuntu thinks it's because of the wrong password and asks for a new one.
<fritsch> ojii: mmh, this is a laptop?
<ojii> fritsch, yes
<Quetzal> android_: Use all the commands.
<fritsch> ojii: where to put the extra card?
<greenit> thx for help almoxarife llutz_ Quetzal :)
<ojii> fritsch, but a crazy one
<Quetzal> Then see what happens.
<android_> must go be back !! send msg if u wana help :))))))))
<ojii> fritsch, usb
<fritsch> ojii: as a separate screen i think it might work
<Quetzal> android_: Please let me know if that worked out for you.
<fritsch> ojii: but last time i looked usb grahics supoort was not so good in linux
<ojii> fritsch, "separate screen"?
<ojii> fritsch, it's not, the one i have here doesn't work (there's drivers for it but way too complicated for me to get to run)
<fritsch> ojii: to merge screens with multiple devices is still a huge mess with config files
<fritsch> ojii: ati has the possiblity to drive 3 screens
<ojii> fritsch, but don't their drivers suck?
<fritsch> ojii: but thats the only good propriary amd does on linux
<fritsch> ojii: like hell, yes
<trojanking> hello bro
<fritsch> ojii: normal work can be done, but gpu offloading and stuff is a nightmare
<kelwynsa8> hi, I've tried a Google for 'slow video playback full screen' and it found a few results. Some say it is compiz and i should change the refresh rate or something. It says to open CompizConfig - how do I do this? I'm on 11.04 Desktop x86 -  while I'm here too, why do I only have 1.9GB available of my 16GB RAM? BIOS says it finds the whole lot, Ubuntu doesn't. I've had 8GB come up on 10.10.
<ojii> fritsch, so to recap, my 3rd screen is basically useless on ubuntu?
<trojanking> Please i am new to Ubuntu, first time user please i need browsers to work like mozilla about 4 browsers totally needed
<fritsch> ojii: no it is useless in every os
<fritsch> ojii: it is a hardware limit
<ojii> fritsch, i know for a fact that this works on OSX
<fritsch> ojii: oha!
<fritsch> ojii: you are sure?
<ojii> fritsch, some of the mac guys here have 3 external monitors + their laptop
<ojii> fritsch, using 2 usb gfx cards
<fritsch> ojii: we talk about your nvidia
<ojii> fritsch, ah
<trojanking> Please i am new to Ubuntu, first time user please i need browsers to work like mozilla about 4 browsers totally needed
<fritsch> ojii: if they get 3 screens with only this device
<almoxarife> I have an interesting issue I can't find a cure to, when I try to logout via desktop I always find myself having to click on the logout twice, I can't see what is causing it, any ideas? is there a way to tell if I am in two sessions ?
<fritsch> ojii: then it should be further investigated
<ojii> fritsch, well their main gfx card only handles 2 screens (laptop + 1 external)
<ojii> fritsch, they handle the rest over USB
<Ben64> trojanking: mozilla firefox works perfectly
<fritsch> ojii: just curious question, what do the display on 4 screens?
<fritsch> ojii: two screens ist fine, yes - but cannot imagine what to do on 4
<buddha_> trojanking: try surf, thats a good one. or epiphany
<trojanking> Ben64 and buddha thanks
<CimarronTij> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcQElYhRvpY
<almoxarife> trojanking: the default browser is firefox=mozilla
<ojii> fritsch, i had 4 before (using 2 laptops + synergy), I'm a webdev. so screen 1: shells, screen 2: browser, screen 3: IDE, screen 4: rest (IRC, mail, ....)
<fritsch> ojii: hehe, okay - what usb devices do you have?
<fritsch> ojii: see if there is a chance to get them going
<almoxarife> trojanking: if you want to join the space age, use chrome
<ojii> fritsch, not working at that company anymore. i know that the one i have here doesn't work
<ojii> fritsch, the one i have here is a club3d
<fritsch> ojii: exact model?
<ojii>  fritsch 1sec
<fritsch> ojii: http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/produkte/leser.de/product/usb-to-dvi-i-graphic-adapter.html <- this one?
<trojanking> almoxarife thanks
<trojanking> i am using lan to browse
<ojii> fritsch, yes
<idovecer> hi ppl
<cebalrai> Does anyone here know, how the official installer sets the keyboard layout?
<trojanking> i dont know if there is anyway i can connect to the internet using my usb modem or
<ojii> fritsch, the site we bought it from claimed 'linux support'
<fritsch> ojii: what happens if you plug it in?
<ojii> fritsch, nothing
<Ben64> what happens in dmesg
<fritsch> ojii: hehe, what does the kernel say?
<fritsch> ojii: dmesg as Ben64 says
<mogaj> hi
<ojii> fritsch, Ben64 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/488132/
<fritsch> ojii: looks good
<fritsch> ojii: attach a display
<ojii> fritsch, 1sec
<trojanking> i dont know if there is anyway i can connect to the internet using my usb modem or
<ojii> needa find the cable :D
<mogaj> I am getting this message onmy laptop ... "There is a problem with the configuration server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) .... please ome one help
<mogaj> am using ubuntu 11.04
<ojii> fritsch, the monitor now lights up bright green
<fritsch> ojii: do: xrandr -o 0
<fritsch> ojii: and pastebin xrandr -q
<ojii> fritsch, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/488134/
<fritsch> ojii: could you logout and login again?
<almoxarife> mogaj: http://thingsyoudontlearnatschool.blogspot.com/2011/01/fixing-there-is-problem-with.html <-- looky there
<fritsch> ojii: gdm gets restarted
<ojii> fritsch, is ctrl backspace enough?
<fritsch> ojii: yes
<ojii> brb
<fritsch> ojii: did the xrandr output change?
<ojii> fritsch, and i'm back and the screen is still green
<Ben64> attach a screen to it, go to System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<fritsch> Ben64: if xrandr does not see it
<Ben64> should give you a nice graphical interface to change it
<fritsch> Ben64: there is no chance
<fritsch> Ben64: for the graphical app
<ojii> fritsch yes it did
<fritsch> ojii: please pastebin again
<ojii> fritsch, old output: https://gist.github.com/1266828/d6e675cc429a039b1566cb85ddc8c776c453281b, new output: https://gist.github.com/1266828/58ea542c82f6bdebc8f8e1f2dce2e9f505bb7245
<JadedJacob> Has anyone setup a lamp server in ubuntu?
<JadedJacob> installing it as a virtual machine using virtualbox?
<ikonia> JadedJacob: yes, what's the issue
<ikonia> JadedJacob: physical or virtual doesn't matter, it's the same OS, same process
<trojanking> Hello all please i have rdp and I can not connect to it, it always lost how do i connect please help its windows rdp which i have the IP
<Ben64> JadedJacob: shouldn't be any different than normal install
<ojii> Ben64, the monitors app doesn't see the screen
<fritsch> ojii: i think there is a chance with edition xorg.conf and placing the correct PCI ID
<ojii> fritsch, how do i get the PCI ID? and what would I change xorg.conf to?
<fritsch> ojii: dmesg told you the device
<ojii> fritsch, ah
<shomon> hi, my volume control applet died. It's invisible but I click on it, and the menu still appears, but when I go to sound preferences, it launches a window "waiting for the sound system to respond" and does nothing else. How do I restart sound, without logging out and in again?
<shomon> that's on ubuntu 10.10
<melvincv> I'm not able to decrypt a pgp file I encrypted on another computer, even though I imported the public key. Please help.
<cebalrai> Is there by any chance one of the ubiquity decs here?
<cebalrai> *devs
<shomon> sorry, I mean ubuntu 11.04 - just upgraded last week
<fritsch> ojii: http://libdlo.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<ojii> fritsch, is it normal that my xorg.conf is nearly empty? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/488137/
<fritsch> ojii: jep
<shomon> anyone know how to reinitialise sound in 11.04?
<fritsch> ojii: http://mulchman.org/blog/?tag=displaylink
<fritsch> ojii: here is a lengthy howto
<fritsch> ojii: not very easy though
<ojii> fritsch, o.O
<fritsch> ojii: it still needs some time :-)
<ojii> fritsch, looks like it might be cheaper to just buy a new laptop
<sammy> anyone ever use ldap-nss? I'm noticing a debian ldap guide is telling me not to migrate my system users (uids < 1000) to ldap -- but what happens when apt tries to create a new user for a new package? will it get put in /etc/passwd? do users for packages like dbus/messagebus get uids above 1000?
<fritsch> ojii: nope
<fritsch> ojii: :-)
<mogaj> @almoxarife : am still getting same message
<sammy> shomon: reinitialize? can you be more specific?
<trojanking> Hello all please i have rdp and I can not connect to it, it always lost how do i connect please help its windows rdp which i have the IP
<shomon> hi, my volume control applet died. It's invisible but I click on it, and the menu still appears, but when I go to sound preferences, it launches a window "waiting for the sound system to respond" and does nothing else. How do I restart sound, without logging out and in again?
<shomon> that's what I posted earlier
<almoxarife> shomon: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-reset-gnome-panels-compiz.html , see if that helps
<shomon> thanks
<fritsch> ojii: but, if you calc with 10hours to get it working in comparison to 10hours work :-)
<fritsch> ojii: you could be right
<ojii> fritsch, that's what I do
<sammy> shomon: I had that issue and googled 'waiting for the sound system to respond' and found some helpful answers. I dont remember what the resolution was, but it was a very common problem
<shomon> ah cool, will try that
<sammy> shomon: let me know if it doesn't work out. I remember doing something, I just dont remember what :)
<shomon> I did reinitialise metacity - maybe it forgot it's sound bits...
<shomon> :)
<ojii> fritsch, really looking forward to explain this to my boss (a mac fanboy) :(
<sammy> also I will kill for inline, underlined spell checking in irssi, ala mcabber. I just spend a half hour trying to find the irssi script with underlining misspelled words, only to remember it was in mcabber
<sammy> trojanking: what happens when you try to connect?
<fritsch> ojii: there is a solution, but not an easy one :-)
<shomon> aha pulseaudio had died...
<ojii> fritsch, yea thanks for that, might try it over the weekend or so
<ojii> fritsch, thanks for trying to help
<sammy> yeah I thought that ldap question might be a bit much for the overnight-english-speaking-world crowd
<GirlyGirl> ojii: What is the problem
<trojanking> sammy i have windows remote desktop but i am using linux now i want to connect tothe windows rdp
<sammy> trojanking: what happens when you try to connect? what application are you using in linux to connect?
<trojanking> remote desktop viewer
<almoxarife> trojanking: terminal server client should work
<kelwynsa8> how do i tell if im connected via G or N?
<sammy> kelwynsa8: you can single click the wifi icon near the clock and click 'connection information' should tell you your speed. you can also use 'iwconfig' on the command line.
<trojanking> almoaxife how do i get terminal server client
<almoxarife> trojanking: its an option in the 'internet' tab
<kelwynsa8> sammy, that tells me my connection speed, not if I'm on N or G
<kelwynsa8> it says 48Mb/s - then it fluctuates to 54Mb/s
<mogaj> I am getting this message on my laptop(ubuntu 11.04) ... "There is a problem with the configuration server.(/usr/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) .... please some one help
<kelwynsa8> my router is set to allow g/b/n sammy
<sammy> kelwynsa8: then I'm guessing youre probably connecting at G, you're getting G speeds, anyway.
<almoxarife> mogaj: what did you type in terminal?
<kelwynsa8> hmm ok sammy
<stuk_gen> hi all :)
<kelwynsa8> I'll have a Google on how to force N
<ojii> GirlyGirl, getting 3 monitors (2 external) to work with my laptop
<sammy> kelwynsa8: higher than 54 would be N speeds. it might be a quality issue, if youre too far from the router, or the channel youre using is saturated by nearby wireless routers.
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Which graphic card
<kelwynsa8> I'm well aware what N is, and no, I live in a very remote area - windows does 300Mb/s, so ubuntu should be able to as well
<sammy> mogaj: what are you doing to get this message? where are you seeing it?
<ojii> GirlyGirl, nVidia GeForce GTX 485M
<sammy> also I'm pleased with this special hilight window for irssi. i wonder how mature the irssi-xmpp project got.
<stuk_gen> i have a problemi to set static ip on a ubuntu 11.04 desktop edition. I create two script that change the file in /etc/network/interfaces but this sometimes work and sometimes not work. What is the best method to do this?
<kelwynsa8> lshw seems to show it sammy
<lebu> i am trying to setup ip tables but i am gettin the error couldnt load match "conntract:/lib/xtables/libipt_conntract.so: could not open shared object file : no such file or directory
<ikonia> stuk_gen: why are you not using gnome network manager ?
<sammy> kelwynsa8: shows?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: when are you putting the info directly into /etc/network/interfaces
<kelwynsa8> sammy, lshw -C network ;)
<zerox> sorry about the name change ops
<GirlyGirl> ojii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703269/
<stuk_gen> ikonia: because  i'm not the final user, and for final user is simply click one icon...
<ikonia> stuk_gen: then just set it up in gnome network manager, then there is no need to click anything
<fritsch> GirlyGirl: his nvidia can only do dualhead, the usb device is his problem
<ojii> GirlyGirl, fritsch, well I'd prefer not to use the usb thingy
<ikonia> stuk_gen: remove the information frmo /etc/network/interfaces, put the correct info in gnome-network-manager and then it just works, no need to click anything
<zerox> i am guessing it is something that didnt install when i installed ubuntu server?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: What usb device is this??
<stuk_gen> ikonia: gnome-network-manager where is it that file?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Aren't the monitors VGA, DVI, HDMI or S-Video?
<ikonia> it's not a file, it's a desktop application, look in the top right of the desktop
<sammy> kelwynsa8: look at that, it reports the current link? so if i turn off n on my router it will only show abg? interesting! thanks for the heads up
<mogaj> sammy : i havent done anything ... am getting this message when i am switching on my laptop before login screen
<kelwynsa8> lol sammy, no probs
<ikonia> stuk_gen: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-fixed-ip-address.html
<ojii> GirlyGirl, i tried to use the HDMI and DVI port of the gfx card
<mogaj> almoxarife: i typed chmod 755 /home/<my username>
<ojii> GirlyGirl, the USB device is http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/produkte/leser.de/product/usb-to-dvi-i-graphic-adapter.html
<kelwynsa8> also FYI sammy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8346399#post8346399
<zerox> i am trying to setup ip tables but i am gettin the error couldnt load match "conntract:/lib/xtables/libipt_conntract.so: could not open shared object file : no such file or directory do i need to reinstall iptables
<stuk_gen> ikonia: oh..ok understand. No i can't use ui. Because the final user is stupid :) And he have to set up static ip, and sometimes dhcp. So is to simple click two icon like setIpStatic.sh and setIpDhcp.sh for the user
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Why don't you use the g card instead?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: set up a static ip option and a dhcp option in gnome-network-manager and he can just select which one he wants
<ikonia> stuk_gen: this is exactly the sort of funcitonality it was meant for
<ojii> GirlyGirl, when I activate all 3 monitors in the nvidia tool, i get "MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."
<ojii> GirlyGirl, if i then select 'autofix', one of the monitors gets turned off
<mogaj> almoxarife : i am typing chmod 755 /home/<my username>  after logging in and opening terminal
<ikonia> stuk_gen: if he right clicks on gnome-network-manager (once you've set it up) he'll have two options "staic" and "dhcp" the easy way to deal with it and manage it
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Which driver version is this?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: (sorry it's a left click to list the available networks)
<ojii> GirlyGirl, 270.41.06
<stuk_gen> ikonia: i have see that i can create more profile in network.manager and ok this is a good idea. But i repeat the user is stupid! is there a way to change the profile with a script?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: If you want try updating to latest drivers with these commands and try again http://paste.ubuntu.com/703269/
<ikonia> stuk_gen: it's more complex with a script, use the easy tool
<ojii> GirlyGirl, guess worth a try
<sammy> mogaj: there are quite a lot of suggestions on this page https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gconf/+bug/269215 and google had many more links to ubuntu forum posts. I suggest you check there. seems to be any number of issues; not enough room in /home, incorrect permissions in various files, some people had luck reinstalling gnome-panel. id see if anything looks familiar and give some of the suggestions a try
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269215 in gconf (Ubuntu) "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ikonia> stuk_gen: if the user can click an icon to start a script, the user can click the word "static" or "dhcp" on network manager
<zerox> i am trying to setup ip tables but i am gettin the error couldnt load match "conntract:/lib/xtables/libipt_conntract.so: could not open shared object file : no such file or directory do i need to reinstall iptables
<magnushc> Has anyone got the wireless to work on macbook pro with 11.10?
<magnushc> macbook pro 8.2
<stuk_gen> ikonia: yes...and tell to the user what is the network manager :)
<ojii> GirlyGirl, I'll be back after the reboot
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Ok
<ikonia> stuk_gen: it's the network icon in the top of the screen,
<ikonia> stuk_gen: once he's done it once he'll be fine
<llutz_> stuk_gen: "man 5 interfaces" read about schemes and how to switch between them. but as ikonia stated, nm-applet would be much easier
<lebu> i am trying to setup ip tables but i am gettin the error couldnt load match "conntract:/lib/xtables/libipt_conntract.so: could not open shared object file : no such file or directory............. do i need to reinstall iptables?
<AdvoWork> if i access my internal site by doing http://IP  can i mask that with a name? like intranet?
<iceroot> lebu: is that a vhost?
<mao> qui
<iceroot> lebu: vserver
<lebu> no?
<spike> anybody familiar with super grub and isntalling ubuntu booting off of a usb key?
<otacon> Is there any support for xbox 360 controller's?
<ikonia> spike: just use normal grub2 supplied with ubuntu
<iceroot> otacon: should be working
<otacon> iceroot: I'm trying to get this wired headset to work with the wired controller
<iceroot> otacon: there are linux-drivers, dont know if they are built into ubuntu
<lebu> iceroot: i just installed ubuntu server, and i am trying to setup ics, i read the howto on ubuntu site... and i am upto where u put the iptable config in but i am gettin that error
<spike> ikonia: I don't have an ubuntu box, I have a mac and I need to make a usb key to install ubuntu on a notebook
<ikonia> spike: that doesn't change what I said
<otacon> iceroot: There are? I tried the wine installation of the windows drivers but to no avail. Care to link me there?
<GirlyGirl> What's with the floodbot?
<iceroot> otacon: only google
<stuk_gen> ikonia: network manger...net? who? where? the icon the top of the screen....more time.... But...man click the icon SETIPSTATIC (and the icon is very big) the user click and ok start.
<lebu> iceroot: do i need to reinstall iptables?
<lebu> seems there is a library file missing maybe? (just guessin)
<iceroot> lebu: i dont know what is providing that file. apt-file search is showing nothing
<fritsch> lebu: libiptcdata0 <- did you install this one?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: if you want to ignore the most obvious and clean solution, good luck to you then
<iceroot> lebu: are you using iptables directly?
<lebu> yeah
<fritsch> lebu: you are trying to parse iptc metadata, so the lib is needed
<iceroot> lebu: what ubuntu-version? also what is the output of "dpkg -l iptables"
<llutz_> lebu: check your scripts for typos, isn't it "contrack" not "contract"?
<llutz_> conntrack*
<lebu> sudo iptables _A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntract --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<ojii> GirlyGirl, still get "MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."
<lebu> thats the command i typed
<llutz_> lebu: ... -m conntrack ...
<lebu> llutz: just typin it off the site thats all :/
<lebu> the howto site that is
<gebbione> hi all
<stuk_gen> ikonia: i don't want ignore your solution, but maybe you haven't try to tell to 'stupid' user how to change the ip. If simply tell to user click icon? or click on network manger static ip?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: 1 moment I think that rings a bell
<gebbione> my ubuntu is stuck and i dont know what to do to unblock it without a hard reset, can you suggest how to unblock it?
<ikonia> stuk_gen: I'm quite sure you can say "click the logo at the top right of the screen, it shows you dhcp/static, select the one you want"
<llutz_> lebu: then try to understand what you're typing and that a howto might have typos as well
<lebu> okie
<stuk_gen> ikonia: what logo?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Sorry I don't use Gnome / unity so I don't know the tool names but in configuration or something thing for display ... open it
<ikonia> the network manager logo
<stuk_gen> ikonia: what is it? argh is too little the icon i'm on eeepc
<ojii> GirlyGirl, you mean the nvidia thing or the gnome thing?
<stuk_gen> ikonia: and i haven't a mouse
<ikonia> stuk_gen: the documetn I gave you explains it
<GirlyGirl> ojii: gnome thing
<stuk_gen> ikonia: yes i understand i only simulate a stupid user
<ojii> GirlyGirl, it's called "monitors" :D, and opened it
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Does it detect the multiple monitors
<ikonia> stuk_gen: stop calling him stupid, Use whatever solution you see fit
<gebbione> anyone can help?
<stuk_gen> ikonia: but if the only solution is that...ok i try that
<ojii> GirlyGirl, well since nvidia tells it there's only one HUGE monitor, it detects that one (I use twinview)
<DoverOs> oh wow i'm stupid
<gebbione> my ubuntu is stuck and i dont know what to do to unblock it without a hard reset, can you suggest how to unblock it?
<DoverOs> i keep forgetting the menu bars jump up to the top panel
<stuk_gen> ikonia: ok thank's for help anyway
<obengdako> gebbione, i'm not sure what you mean by blocked and not quite sure about the hard reset too maybe some who knows would get to you, or explain further
<GirlyGirl> ojii: What is the error nvidia gives again
<ojii> GirlyGirl, "MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices."
<ComradeHaz`> hi all, please can someone tell me where user's crontabs are stored?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Does 2 displays instead of three work?
<ojii> GirlyGirl, yes
<ojii> GirlyGirl, that's what I do right now, turned off the laptop and just use the 2 externals
<gebbione> obengdako:  it is just blocked/stuck, meaning a moment ago i was playing a video on a site and now it loops on 1 second of the video and does not accept any interaction from the mouse, hard reset is from the PC case as compared to a software one
<ComradeHaz`> gebnione can you kernel reset?
<gebbione> i have no sheel open in front of me
<red> I just received a new Work PC and made a USB install stick in Ubuntu, now that I use it to boot the new PC I get to the "Try Ubuntu without installing" and "install ubuntu" menu, I can choose either one but the screen afterwards just turns to black and nothing happends at all
<ComradeHaz`> * gebbione
<gebbione> just the gnome
<gebbione> how do i kernel reset
<ikonia> gebbione: you need to reboot to "reset" the kernel
<TuxBlackEdo_> has anyone here used ddrescue on a SSD before? my "ddrescue" started out fast but not its going at about 600-800kb/sec... started from 10mb/sec
<ComradeHaz`> gebione, google rseiub
<TuxBlackEdo_> I can't mount the disk, gives me input/output errors
<gebbione> ikonia: of course i can do that but then i will loose current work, i was more looking for something to stop overloading processes to try to recover the GUI
<ikonia> gebbione: if you need to reset the kernel (as you stated) the only option is a reboot
<ComradeHaz`> gebbione, i believe that to be correct, but you should be able to o a cleanish reboot doing what i said
<DoverOs> can you save the stuff if you go into tty1?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: It is not possible to have three displays under twinview
<ojii> GirlyGirl, :(
<gebbione> ikonia:  i dont want to do that, i asked for a way not to do that, like in windows you can open the task manager ... maybe in ubuntu something similar?
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Nvidia settings detects all three displays I believe?
<ojii> GirlyGirl, yes
<ikonia> gebbione: ok - you can kill and restart certain processes, sure, what do you want to restart
<ComradeHaz`> gebbione, can you get to tty1?
<gebbione> i dong know how to do that
<gvandeweyer> red: do you have the latest ubuntu? I had similar issues with ubuntu LTS (10.04) on a new dell. using latest ubuntu solved the issues
<ComradeHaz`> gebbione Ctrl+Alt+1
<gebbione> apparently no
<ComradeHaz`> then your machine is totally frozen
<gebbione> it is stuck
<gebbione> yea
<ComradeHaz`> more or less BSODed
<gebbione> meaning? BSODed?
<obengdako> <obengdako> gebbione, oh i get it, first of all in my mind it is frozen, sometimes due to a lot of swapping, how big is your ram and swap space ,and how many processes are  running
<obengdako> <obengdako> gebbione, and if you are willing to lose data ,you can do the hard reset
<obengdako> <obengdako> gebbione, i've had that before
<obengdako> <obengdako> gebbione, sometimes waiting a while for it to settle that is your harddrive indicator light to stop blinking repeatedly would help too
<red> gvandeweyer: trying to install 11.04
<ComradeHaz`> meaning it has crashed unrecoverably
<red> gvandeweyer: im recreating the usb now, redownloaded, maybe something was fubar in the image dunno
<GirlyGirl> ojii: Can't you use xinerama
<gebbione> obengdako: i have 12Gb of ram
<red> and i created the stick in 11.04 as well
<ojii> GirlyGirl, don't see that option
<gebbione> not sure about swap
<ojii> GirlyGirl, only "disable", "twinview" and "separate x screen"
<obengdako> gebbione, wow 12GB, no swap?
<ComradeHaz`> gebbione, it takes next to no resources to switch to tty1. it has crashed.
<gebbione> i guess i let it choose how much swap to allocate at set up
<ojii> GirlyGirl, reading on wiki about xinerama it doesn't sound that nice "There is currently no way to dynamically add or remove physical screens, and there is no way to change the resolution of a screen.", this is a laptop. at work i have 3 screens at home just my laptop
<gebbione> ComradeHaz`:  any suggestion on how i can troubleshoot? i had run memtest, seatools (for hardisks failures) and other stuff like mprime but they are all fine
<obengdako> gebbione, well switching to tty1 and runnig top or sth like that to see which apps are sleeping or not responsive might help if not totally frozen
<gebbione> no errors reported
<ComradeHaz`> gebbione, rseiub for now.
<obengdako> gebbione, sometimes i take it as a flaw in the system
<ojii> GirlyGirl, also reading on their website "As of 2007-09-20, this project is no longer under active development." is not encouraging....
<ComradeHaz`> then look at system logs once rebooted
<gebbione> obengdako:  it happens too often
<gebbione> like everyday
<gvandeweyer> red: hmm, i had issues with X (videocard). if it goes blank right after grub, i can't help :-)
<obengdako> gebbione, i use to have that experience when i newly switched to 64bit and was also watching movies or music, i think it had to do with some libraries or packages
<red> ok
<obengdako> gebbione, first ensure you've updated appropriately too
<red> hope I resolve this in 4 hours, otherwise I have to switch to working in Windows :(
<gebbione> obengdako: i always do those
<K350> what privelegies should /var/log/messages have?
<obengdako> gebbione, then try to note what application(s) cause the hang and file a bug, with app details and machine details
<gvandeweyer> red: windows + virtual machine with ubuntu... I have the other way around running nicely, vmplayer running detached in the background with remote desktop to the windows if needed
<llutz_> K350: 640 syslog:adm
<obengdako> gebbione, are you using 64bit or 32bit with PAE?
<ComradeHaz`> hi all, please can someone tell me where user's crontabs are stored?
<K350> llutz_: Thanks a lot!:-)
<llutz_>  /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ ComradeHaz`
<gvandeweyer> ComradeHaz`: you should edit them with 'crontab -e'
<ComradeHaz`> thanks llutz
<ComradeHaz`> Aue, I know, need to look at one on a dead (files recovered) system
<gvandeweyer> ComradeHaz`: instead of direct manipulation...
<ComradeHaz`> *Aye
<K350> llutz_: btw. ls doesn't show the privelegies in numbers - the way I chmod - is there a way to see the privelegies the same way as when I chmod - in numbers?
<llutz_> K350: "stat file"
<melvincv> I encrypted a file using 'Passwords and Encryption keys' into a .pgp file. I tried to open the file in the other computer. It says I do not have the key. I imported the public key, but the same result. How do I decrypt the file?
<red> If anyone has any suggestions how to resolve a black screen (and nothing happening) after selecting "Install Ubuntu" or "Try Ubuntu without installing", I'm welcome to any help. Trying to install 64bit 11.04 on new work computer (Lenovo Thinkcentre edge)
<ComradeHaz`> red, I seem to recall that issue. Try noapic, nolapic type options. I can't remember if that helped
<obengdako> i'm back!
<gebbione> nice i just got a black screen with a corrupt page table message triggered by update-manager
<gebbione> nice
<Ben64> red: you could try installing with the alternate cd, then fix whatever issue it is once installed
<K350> llutz_: Oh, great tool, thanks a lot - again. Really appruciated!
<ComradeHaz`> red, I think I had to get either a newer (some kind of daily test build) or older cd)
<burg> hello. even if i have internet connection (wired, and logged in via pppoe), network manager sais that wired network is disconnected and no internet access. and because of that, some applications (pidgin, ubuntu one) won`t login because they "see" no network/internet connection. how can i fix that?
<Alan502> Libreoffice is not stable at all, how can i replace it with openoffice?
<Alan502> !openoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<iceroot> Alan502: openoffice is no longer supported
<Alan502> iceroot: not even the older version?
<iceroot> Alan502: atm there are no security-updates/normal updates
<Alan502> iceroot: it has become very annoying to use libreoffice with it crashing every 5 minutes
<iceroot> Alan502: what ubuntu-version? have you created a bug?
<Alan502> iceroot: do you know if libreoffice has a safe mode or something?
<Alan502> iceroot: it is 11.04
<Alan502> iceroot: the whole OS freezes when I try to paste something from calc to writer
<Alan502> iceroot: it even crashed when i tried to make a snapshot and then paste it on writer
<iceroot> Alan502: hm never had issues like that
<Alan502> iceroot: the curious thing is that ubuntu itself frezes, i cannot move the mouse
<Alan502> iceroot: i've tried to choose ubuntu safe mode from the login screen but it didn't help
<iceroot> Alan502: sure its a libreoffice-bug?
<Alan502> iceroot: i'm not sure, tbh, is there I way i can "test" to be sure?
<Alan502> iceroot: but it is highly probable since
<gamer1990> which version of libreoffice ?
<Alan502> iceroot: i've been using the computer from more than half an hour now, without libreoffice open, and ubuntu hasn't crashed
<Alan502> gamer1990: the lastest one on the repositories
<vschwar> c ki?
<vschwar> y a quelqu'un.
<vschwar> ?
<gamer1990> Alan502 you can try to install the prebuild debs directly from libreoffice, remove at first the currently libreoffice-version
<Alan502> gamer1990: but then I will not be able to update libreeoffice automatically, right=
<Alan502> gamer1990: are the prebuilds later versions than the ones on the repositories?
<sevenearths> how can I open a terminal and run a command upon login?
<gamer1990> Too late... he is gone :/
<xinyi> what is fibmap?
<iceroot> xinyi: what should it be? a package? a script? where do you get the name from?
<xinyi> i got an error whilist shuting down
<xinyi> it shows like this: FIBMAP: Invalide argument
<alkisg> Hi, if I have an interactive traceboard plugged in, ck-list-sessions says my session is "active = FALSE", and that results in broken ACLs for /dev/*.
<alkisg> How can I tell udev that my session is "active = TRUE"?
<iMadper> how could I deal with "Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?"
<sascha-thorsten> does anyone know a tool which tests the graphic cards memory or the graphic card generally?
<jrib> iMadper: start by checking that DISPLAY is set properly
<iMadper> jrgp, I typed export DISPLAY=":0.0"   but it still error
<iMadper> sascha-thorsten, Urban Terror??
<sascha-thorsten> iMadper: what do you mean?
<jrib> iMadper: continue by providing context to people in support channel :)
<iMadper> sascha-thorsten, the software to test your graphic card
<sascha-thorsten> i don't see this software in the repos and i don't habe any games that would run un the machine
<iMadper> jrgp, what do you mean about support channel?
<jrib> iMadper: what are you doing to get the error?
<iMadper> jrgp, When i open a software in a terminal. the software is used to connect my school's net
<iMadper> jrgp, It maybe write by gtk and i used kde4
<sascha-thorsten> iMadper: the machine is an netbook which can not run games which i have there
<jrib> iMadper: I'm "jrib" not "jrgp" by the way
<iMadper> jrib, sorry~
<jrib> iMadper: how did you install the software?
<iMadper> jrib, use a script named install.sh。。。。
<systemparadox> morning all. On an nvidia card with monitors of different sizes the mouse is not permitted to enter the invisible area. However, I'm now using a machine with an ATI card and it will let the mouse go into the invisible area. Does anyone know if it's possible to stop this behaviour?
<jrib> iMadper: :/  you probably need to install gtk then.  Check software's documentation
<iMadper> jrib, but it works well two hours ago。。。
<jrib> iMadper: what changed in the past 2 hours?
<iMadper> jrib, I just compiled a openfetion,
<iMadper> jrib, you konw, before compling , i must install some software like libopenssl-dev
<iMadper> jrib, and some other package
<E3D3> Hi, I messed somehow (only) one of my USB-sticks. Nautilus, fdisk or gparted don't show it anymore. I have ntfs-drivers & -config and also tried settings in gconf-editor/nautilus but without good result. Who can help me ?
<iMadper> jrib, should I remove what I installed?
<jrib> iMadper: what's the name of the software you are having trouble with?
<iMadper> jrib, iNodeClient
<jrib> iMadper: and what's the *full* output when you attempt to execute it?
<kekko> -Acdtrux
<iMadper> jrib, I don't think you know the software, it only used in China College
<jrib> iMadper: it's fine
<iMadper> jrib, wait a minute
<kekko> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kekko> !list
<iMadper> jrib, it said "No protocol specified"
<iMadper> jrib, and Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<jrib> iMadper: it's easier if you just copy and paste the full output to http://paste.ubuntu.ocm.  Also, how are you executing the program?  What command are you running *exactly*?  What does « whoami » return in the same terminal where you are attempting to run the program?
<jrib> iMadper: if you just copy and paste everything you see (including the prompt) in your terminal, you will have answered all of these questions :)
<iMadper> jrib, my computer can't connect the internet without that software
<jrib> iMadper: ok, then you must type
<iMadper> jrib, i'll try
<iMadper> jrib, when i type in whoami, it said "madper", and i think it's right~
<jrib> iMadper: how are you executing the program?  What command are you running *exactly*?
<iMadper> jrib, I use this " sudo /usr/iNode/iNodeClient     "
<iMadper> jrib, I have use this way half a year   :D
<iMadper> jrib, It works well before today
<sascha-thorsten> cya
<javier__> hello, my audio is not working, I installed lubuntu from a minimal install
<jrib> iMadper: if you do « sudo -i » does /usr/iNode/iNodeClient work then?  Is DISPLAY still set properly?
<lunitik> javier__: dpkg -l linux-sound-base | ^ii <-- return anything? lspci | grep -i audio <-- what does this say? lsmod | grep snd <-- what does this say?
<iMadper> jrib, I'll try now, wait a minute please~
<lunitik> javier__: that should be grep ^ii sorry
<iMadper> jrib, Hi, my brother! it works!
<jrib> iMadper: that's kind of strange.  sudo by default shouldn't be resetting DISPLAY.  If you close terminal and open new one does your previous way work then?
<javier__> lunitik, I supposed, it is version 1.0.22.1
<javier__> lunitik, 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<iMadper> jrib, I have rebooted my computer , and it still doesn't word
<iMadper> jrib, still doesn't word
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> .....
<iMadper> jrib, sorry for the wrong type。。。
<lunitik> javier__: and the lsmod command?
<javier__> lunitik, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703309/
<mogaj> While loggin am getting "install problem! The configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly " how to resolve this ??
<lunitik> javier__: lsof /dev/snd/* <-- does this return anything?
<javier__> lunitik, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/703311/
<iMadper> jrib, should I remove the sudo and re-install it ?
<lunitik> javier__: stupid one: alsamixer <-- is PCM turned up?
<javier__> lunitik, now yes
<javier__> but still not working
<lunitik> javier__: it is a very old sound card from memory, why are you not using an audio mixer out of curiosity? I think one of the outputs from lsof is occupying the soundcard for itself
<javier__> lunitik, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=350a137d5216a0cd88cd8847527a4ad18f7798ed
<lunitik> javier__: you have never heard sound from this box, right?
<javier__> lunitik, right
<lunitik> javier__: you are sure speakers are plugged in correctly, and that something isn't muted in the panel?
<lunitik> javier__: if so, I would suggest setting up dmix on the box if you don't want something like pulseaudio
<javier__> lunitik, hahah no, its me the only one plugged in,
<javier__> lunitik, I don't care about which module use
<javier__> lunitik, just want to make it work
<Noiano> did anyone managed to install flashplayer 11 from canonical's partner repos?
<javier__> I trust you
<nmvictor> I have a scrip in /etc/init.d, is it possible to check at which run level the script runs and possibly make it run on a higher runleve like 2.
<javier__> Noiano, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<jrib> iMadper: no you should not reinstall sudo.  Maybe look at env
<Noiano> javier__, it's version 10.3
<iMadper> jrib, ok, I'll use my computer back~
<lunitik> javier__: dpkg -l pulse* | grep ^ii
<javier__> lunitik, nothing
<jrib> nmvictor: there are a few things wrong with your question.  The answer is "yes, use sysv-rc-conf", but ubuntu now uses upstart so you should stop thinking in terms of runlevels.  Also, ubuntu always boots to runlevel 2 by default
<javier__> but I have alsa
<imadper> jrib: Hi~ How should I check my env?
<javier__> imadper, env
<jrib> imadper: you can type « env »
<imadper> thankS!
<lunitik> javier__: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<glebihan> jrib, there still are runlevels with upstart
<imadper> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98570
<lunitik> javier__: just restarting should give you sound then, cuz it'll be started at boot I believe... after, locate *.ogg .. then play one through aplay to see if there is sound now... I think lxpanel is hogging your audio atm
<javier__> lunitik, and now? I reboot or smthg? because sudo alsa reload doesnt work
<javier__> oki
<imadper> jrib: there is another thing. My hotkey doesn't work, such as ALT + F2
<javier__> so I m coming back if doesn't work, thank you very much
<jrib> glebihan: yes, I only discouraged thinking in terms of them :)
<lunitik> javier__: maybe before you sign in, try those at a terminal after reboot
<javier__> by the way lunitik, here you have the script for that I runned for all that info wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<glebihan> jrib, ok then I agree with you
<lunitik> javier__: I recognize all the commands output  ;)
<unclet0m> HI GUYS! I was wondering if its 'safe' to use virtualbox in a machine that is already dual booting
<imadper> jrib: it works again。。
<lunitik> unclet0m: why wouldn't it be?
<javier__> lunitik, I meant if you wanted to have it...
<javier__> bye!
<djangoobie> hey guys I'm using Ubuntu as a VM in VirtualBox. I recently updated VirtualBox and now I can't boot the machine anymore. The error has to do with udev-fallback-graphics. Is there any way I can login to the machine without an UI so I can install the new VirtualBox Guest Additions?
<jrib> imadper: ok
<imadper> jrib: DISPLAY=:0   is that right?
<unclet0m> i'm a noob just wanted to know if it would mess something up or not thank you :D
<jrib> imadper: should be
<imadper> jrib: I can't open other gtk program such as pidgin if i use sudo
<nmvictor> jrib: Sorry abt what you find wrong in my question, I'll come again in detail. I have Acer Aspire 5734z. It has issues with the backligh upon start up but using the 'setpci' command, I am able to write to the correct hardware address and get the backlight on.So I place the command in a script, shoved it under init.d and did update-rc.d on the script. However, seems like the bightness comes in later almost around when the login screen, so I want to sort of pr
<unclet0m> also i have another question, recently i tried to install ubuntu on an old vista machine, idk why but its always 'zoomed' in
<imadper> jrib: but it works well without sudo
<jrib> imadper: you shouldn't be using sudo for those programs
<imadper> jrib: yes, i know. I just want to know if is sudo's fault
<lunitik> unclet0m: search google for "virtual resolution" if, when moving the mouse to the corner it scrolls to that part of the screen
<Layke> Does anyone use putty?
<Layke> How can I copy somethign from the terminal?
<gry> yes
<jrib> imadper: you should be using gksudo when you /need/ to open a graphical program with root privileges
<gry> Layke: use left top icon menu
<Layke> gry: I don't have anything up there. That's what I would do on Windows.
<Layke> I would highlight it and press enter.
<lunitik> Layke: simply select the text, then middle or double click the mouse wherever you with to paste it
<gry> Layke: oh putty on linux. tried openssh client yet instead?
<Layke> gry No I haven't I'll look.
<jrib> nmvictor: in that case, you need to change the 2 digit sequence you passed to update-rc.d (referred to as "NN" in the man page).  That determines the order in which scripts are executed
<gry> Layke: or try selecting to 'copy' and middle clicking to 'paste'
<Layke> I can't stand how the font looks in putty on linux.
<Layke> I'll try the middle button.
<imadper> jrib: but, i used sudo to open the software more than half a year 。。。
<Layke> Nope.
<gry> Layke: "sudo apt-get install ssh" I think - it is easier to use than putty for some
<lunitik> Layke: I would suggest trying a real ssh client then  ;)
<jrib> imadper: gksudo plays more nicely with graphical applications, I don't know details
<Layke> It copies it locally (as in within the terminal) but I want to copy the ssh key from my server to my lcoal system
<imadper> jrib: OK, thank you very very very much~  :D
<lunitik> Layke: see, usually you'd just paste with middle click in the terminal over from SSH
<lunitik> (or next tab over)
<gry> Layke: sorry, it's named "openssh-client", not "ssh".
<DustyMonk> i use ssh, what's the prob?
<gry> no idea I guess
<Layke> How would I use the ssh client? I need to connect to myhost.com but I need to use the key at ~/.ssh/base.ppk
<jrib> gry: yeah, "ssh" should pull in client and server
<gry> oh! 'ssh' metapackage insludes an ssh server too.
<gry> you beat me to it. was just reading the search results from apt-cache.
<Layke> I would specify this in the Putty window.
<lunitik> DustyMonk: Layke is using putty and it won't copy things to the clipboard for him, so we are getting him to use ssh itself instead because then it'll work  :)
<DustyMonk> Layke: you know how to work with a Terminal?
<gry> some users probably don't need an ssh server though (it depends on what they actually use and having an extra server start up there is not a very good idea if you don't use it)
<lunitik> Layke: actually, ssh should use that key by default I believe
<Layke> DustyMonk,  Yeah
<nmvictor> jrib: thanks
<DustyMonk> Layke: the basic syntax is ssh [user]@[ip-address] - but what do you want to do?
<Layke> Let me try myself and I'll come back if I fail to connect.
<Layke> I have my .ppk file which I specify with ssh using -i but it asks me for a password. But the key doesn't have a password attached to it.
<ikonia> Layke: ppk is a putty format normally
<Layke> I have the .pem file.
<Layke> Is that suitable?
<ikonia> if that's your private key, sure
<Haegin> why is so much stuff out of date on ubuntu? I know the distro I'm using is now 6 months old but the postgres version it has  is over a year out of date
<ikonia> Haegin: do you need a newer version ?
<The_Phoenix> Boring life nya. Is there's an Ubuntu version of XDA?
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: what ?
<DustyMonk> what is XDA?
<The_Phoenix> ikonia, modding Ubuntu.
<Haegin> ikonia: well I'm having problems now I'm trying to deploy to an ubuntu production vm from my fedora development machine
<The_Phoenix> DustyMonk, XDA is a forum/site dedicated to Android modding.
<DustyMonk> The_Phoenix: sounds offtopic to me
<ikonia> Haegin: wju os tjat anything to do with postgress
<Layke> I got it working. I had to specify which user to connect to.
<The_Phoenix> DustyMonk, I was asking if there's a site/forum dedicated for modding Ubuntu.
<lunitik> Haegin: enable backports updates if you want newer stuff - in "software sources" simply select it from the updates tab... or add a line which has natty-backports instead of natty-updates - if that doesn't have postgres, maybe look for a PPA or update to oneiric (since it is due out in like 10 days it is basically finished)
<Layke> When I did ssh -2 user@host -i ~/.ssh/base.pem it connected
<ikonia> The_Phoenix: "modding" what do you mean
<imadper> jrib: Hi, I try to use "export DISDPLAY=localhost:0.0"  and then it works well
<Layke> Without the user@ it didn't.
<ikonia> Layke: is your current user and the remote username the same
<Layke> No.
<ikonia> Layke: that's why then
<Haegin> lunitik: yeah, I already checked for PPAs and they don't seem to be available
<The_Phoenix> ikonia, adding features not available by default, increasing performance by disabling unwanted services/components, etc etc
<Layke> local : layke remote: ubuntu :)
<Layke> Now I guess I have to memorise the connection crednetials. Any short cuts GUI for connecting quickly?
<lunitik> Layke: you can create an alias which contains the command as so: 'alias weeee="ssh -2 user@host -i ~/.ssh/base.pem" '
<Layke> How long will the alias last?
<snippet> Layke: until you remove it from your .bashrc?
<lunitik> Layke: it is permanent if you throw it into your ~/.bashrc
<Layke> Which it will do by default? (Add it to my .bashrc that it?
<lunitik> Layke: otherwise it will only last for that session, so I prolly should have told you that
<lunitik> Layke: no... sorry
<Layke> I don't know much about Ubuntu as you can tell :)
<jrib> Layke: you should consider use ~/.ssh/config to manage options for your different connections
<lunitik> Layke: $EDITOR ~/.bashrc and throw it in at the bottom
<jrib> s/use/using
<Layke> Cheers lunitik
<jrib> imadper: interesting.  I don't know why that would happen
<imadper> jrib: me too~ btw, thanks for your help
 * lunitik likes aliases, require less thinking
<Layke> lol One problem is that it's hard to tell when I have multiple terminal windows open wether the command is on the server or local.
<Layke> Wouldn't like to get it wrong!
<jrib> Layke: I change the color of my bash prompts
<Layke> Manually jrib  or can it be autoamted?
<lunitik> Layke: manually automated  ;)
<jrib> yes lunitik said it well... :)
<Layke> Awesome. Got it working. :)
<Layke> Cheers for help
<lunitik> Layke: did you throw it into .bashrc or .bash_profile so it stays that way?
<Layke> Neither just yet. I just got my copy from temrinal working :P One step at a time. Will add to my local .bashrc now though.
<Layke> How do I get my alias to work ? Do I have to restart something to get .bashrc to recognise the alias?
<snippet> Layke: Do source .bashrc
<snippet> then open a new terminal and test it out
<Layke> works
<Layke> Much easier than opening putty now :)
<gry> Layke :)
<Danielpk> any tip to fix the speed to list directories with NFS?
<deanc[work]> I installed lesscss.org ages ago when it was still a ruby gem. now it uses node. i uninstalled the gem using sudo gem uninstall less but now when i type lessc <anything> it says the executable doesnt exist where the gem executable used to be. My question is, why is the lessc command pointing to a file that doesn't exist and where can i fix this
<Guest56548> help my kubuntu 10.04 no sound
<snippet> Guest56548: run lsmod
<snippet> run lsmod | grep snd
<Guest56548> my kubuntu 10.04 cannot playing mp3
<gry> Guest56548: what hardware do you have? did it work before?
<gry> Guest56548: run what snippet says, as well, if you like
<livcd> so
<iceroot> !mp3 | Guest56548
<ubottu> Guest56548: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest56548> how to see my hardware im newbie
<snippet> Yea. That command I gave you will pretty much tell you whether any sound modules have been loaded.
<Guest56548> ok
<livcd> when we are going to replace unity ?
<gry> Guest56548: start with reading 13:33:01 <snippet> run lsmod | grep snd
<snippet> Open up a terminal and type the command I gave: lsmod | grep snd
<kodi> hi, i have a problem im using ubuntu 11.04 i want to download addons for firefox. i type in sudo apt-get install firebug but i always get an error."E: Unable to locate package firebug". Can someone help me?
<iceroot> livcd: you can replace unity at any point with a gui you like more
<snippet> kodi: you need to install these addons within the browser. Search for the addon on Google, click it and Firefox will ask if you want to install it
<kodi> Oh ok thanks will do
<mc_teo> kodi, open firefox, tools -> addons
<Guest56548> this http://pastebin.com/0pLxB0A7
<iceroot> kodi: firefox-addons are downloaded from mozilla, not with apt-get
<kodi> thank you
<gry> hehe
<Guest56548> lsmod | grep snd >> http://pastebin.com/0pLxB0A7
<curiousx> kodi: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=firebug&cat=all
<kodi> thanks curiousx
<curiousx> your welcome =)
<mc_teo> anyone wants to help me getting my nvidia card working?
<snippet> Guest56548: Well, it looks like you do have the sound modules working. Did you check the volume?
<snippet> mc_teo: What's wrong?
<Guest56548> the volume is full
<Guest56548> when i playing mp3 cannot play
<livcd> iceroot: i would like to have normal official gui which is not suited for tablets
<snippet> Guest56548: open alsamixer and make sure that it is in there as well (you need to run alsamixer in terminal)
<Guest56548> need phono backend.... i dont understand
<Guest56548> how to alsamixer in terminal???
<gry> use 1 question mark, not 3
<histo> !nvidia | mc_teo
<ubottu> mc_teo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> Guest56548: just type alsamixer in a terminal
<snippet> Guest56548: Okay. First, do you hear any sound at all aside from mp3's?
<Guest56548> ok histo
<histo> Guest56548: if you have a Desktop system I would use sound properties though
<Guest56548> ok histo wait
<mc_teo> im using optimus
<iceroot> livcd: kde, lxde, xfce  are the officiall ones, there are many more
<iceroot> livcd: choose what you like most
<mc_teo> nvidia geforce gfx 525M
<livcd> iceroot: and they suxx
<snippet> mc_teo: What's the issue that you're having?
<iceroot> livcd: your opinion
<farrukhjon> Hi all hove remove hot key in ubuntu
<iceroot> livcd: but i like lxde very much
<gry> farrukhjon: what do you mean by 'hot key'?
<mc_teo> snippet: the intel card is connected to the screen
<histo> livcd: you can install a comand line system and build whatever you want.
<mc_teo> and i cant see to turn on the nvidia card
<farrukhjon> gry:System.pref->Keyboard Shortcuts
<mc_teo> i tried using bumblebee
<gry> farrukhjon: can you remove it there, then?
<snippet> mc_teo: interesting. Did you install the drivers? You're using a sandy bridge processor, I'm assuming
<johnjohn101> so with the global menu in unity.  is there a way to keep the global menu but not have the menubar options hide after you move the move off?
<farrukhjon> gry:  how disable key fro example Volume mute
<mc_teo> snippet: yeah, dell 15z
<gry> farrukhjon: select it, click remove ?
<mc_teo> snippet: the proprietary driver doesnt seem to work
<farrukhjon> gry: but remove button disabled
<gry> farrukhjon: ah, dunno, then, sorry
<Lerrick> helo
<Lerrick> is there any guide how can i use terminal as bittorrent?
<snippet> mc_teo: do this in terminal: echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<farrukhjon> gry: why it's disabled ??
<jrib> Lerrick: try rtorrent or btdownloadcurses
<Lerrick> how can i do that
<snippet> as root, of course.
<Lerrick> can you please guide me kinda begginer
<jrib> Lerrick: they are programs, install them and run them :)
<jrib> !software | Lerrick
<ubottu> Lerrick: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<snippet> mc_teo: So you'll be doing: sudo echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Lerrick> well can i use terminal not a program?
<mc_teo> snippet: vgaswitcheroo isnt present
<farrukhjon> how enable remove button from Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<Lerrick> my laptop is a bit slow
<snippet> mc_teo: That's fairly weird...
<mc_teo> not if i dont have it installed
<wis3voyag3r> Hi everyone, I'm ubuntu 11.04 user. Does anyone can tell me, how do I know my RAM size on ubuntu?
<snippet> Did you just install Linux on that machine?
<mc_teo> well like 5 weeks ago
<snippet> mc_teo: Give me one minute.
<Lerrick> pls help me
<gry> please ask
<Lerrick> how can i use terminal to download torrent
<Lerrick> i dont want to use any program i want to use terminal
<mc_teo> sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<mc_teo> rtorrent
<mc_teo> done
<jrib> Lerrick: terminal runs programs...
<Lerrick> and then
<Lerrick> done
<Lerrick> installed rtorrent
<mc_teo> jrib: i imagine he means no gui
<mc_teo> Lerrick: start it with "rtorrent"
<Lerrick> done
<Lerrick> what next mc_teo
<snippet> Lerrick: now do man rtorrent
<mc_teo> theres like commands
<mc_teo> its like enter to open a torrent
<Lerrick> it says could not read resource file
<Lerrick> rtorrent
<snippet> mc_teo: Hrm. There seems to be quite a few issues with this laptop right now. I'm trying to do some research to see why you're not able to run echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<mc_teo> Lerrick: like google the man page for rtorrent
<mc_teo> dont expect people to answer your every question
<Lerrick> when i hit enter
<Lerrick> it says <load>
<mc_teo> snippet: i think its something to do with what being made for asus
<Lerrick> what should i do
<mc_teo> google it
<snippet> Lerrick: I have no issues helping people, dude. However, you need to learn to research your questions, too.
<snippet> You won't learn anything with people spoon-feeding you all the answers
<mc_teo> Lerrick: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<snippet> mc_teo: What do you mean? The graphics integration?
<mc_teo> well isnt vgaswitcheroo is a user made kernel module designed for asus?
<Edouard1312__> Hey !! :)
<Edouard1312__> Il y a quelqu'un ?
<surround> hello everybody
<snippet> mc_teo: I'm not sure if it's user-made, essentially.
<snippet> But, it might not even be enabled on your syste,
<epetrel> koukou
<epetrel> CMOA
<snippet> mc_teo: do: grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-2.6.*
<dsollie> y0
<epetrel> yop
<ymottro> hehe
<surround> I want to know about bluetooth softwarein linux  which support all profiles like DUN , Bluetooth Headset profile etc,
<snippet> surround: then Google, my good man, is your friend. ;)
<surround> Native bluetooth software only support file transfer
<dsollie> HELLO
<epetrel> HELLO
<surround> DUN profile not working very well with Linux
<dr_willis> hmm. ive used bluetooth headset on ubuntu
<snippet> mc_teo: vga_switcheroo will be active once the kernel's booted with either "modeset=1" kernel option, and/or "nomodeset" option being absent
<snippet> dsollie: chill with the caps, dude.
<dsollie> what?
<surround> dr_willis: did u used Blueman
<snippet> dsollie: Much better ;)
<mc_teo> "/boot/config-2.6.38-11-generic:CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y"\n"/boot/config-2.6.38-8-generic:CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y"
<mc_teo> snippet: ^
<dr_willis> surround:  i dont remember was last year
<snippet> mc_teo: that looks about right, yep.
<snippet> mc_teo: did you reboot into that kernel?
<mc_teo> snippet: no?
<snippet> mc_teo: lol. Do that. It won't load unless you do ;)
<mc_teo> "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root=UUID=b3849765-f7d8-4254-a19f-891d6a0d062a ro  quiet splash pcie_aspm=force acpi=noirq i915.semaphores=1" is what i've booted
<snippet> brb
<zhuqian> #list
<ramam> oldu mu
<tv> hi
<dr_willis> hello
<tv> is there a way to disable booting into the graphical environment?
<pangolin> !nox | tv
<ubottu> tv: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<tv> rm'ing lightdm from /etc/rc* had no effect
<tv> pangolin: thanks
<pangolin> tv: also see #ubuntu+1 for help with 11.10
<dr_willis> text option is the easiest way
<sunson> I'm thinking of running a Ubuntu based 'cyber cafe' / work-station environment but I want to run thin clients and utilize my existing powerful box to host virtual machines. Any recommendations? I'm looking for popular, support, trouble-free hardware + software solution.
<sunson> s/support/supported/
<dr_willis> virtual machines? why vms?
<GirlyGirl> sunson: You mean like terminals to a server?
<tv> dr_willis: is there some harder way?^_^ or where are the relevant docs?
<vsync_>  /win 22
<dr_willis> tv you can disable whatever dm you are using. but text option disables dm and plymouth and the framenuffer at one time
<tv> dr_willis: ok, i see--thanks
<Prins> Hmm.. Hello, I have been experiencing some problems in Ubuntu 10.04/11.04 and now in Linux Mint (I know that's not your domain, but I understand that Linux Mint is Ubuntu Wannabes ;)). Anyway - My app windows occasionally turn completely white. Everything still works, they're just white. I tried "compiz --replace" and sometimes it'll work, but sometime it doesn't work.. What is causing this error,
<Prins> and how do I fix it?
<Prins> Thanks in advance.
<ucenik14> asd
<ucenik14> hey
<dr_willis> Prins:  had d
<Prins> I'm sorry?
<sunson> GirlyGirl: yes. but they must be VMs. LTSP types solutions still require a 'configured' server. I just want to be able to let the workers fully 'administer' their VMs.
<ucenik29> kaj si jerry
<dr_willis> Prins:  had similer issues. but its fixed in 11.10
<sunson> I might just let them carry their VMs back to their home and resume 'work'
<Prins> Alright - That sounds good, dr_willis :)
<JadedJacob> how can i install a secure ftp server on my ubuntu lamp?
<th0r> JadedJacob: apt-get install vsftp?
<JadedJacob> if i have openSSH server already running, can i just connect on port 22 with a sftp client?
<kevinjeet> hi, i'm on a new machine( i7,GTX 460m) and installed natty... how do i go about confirming that im running on the nvidia card and not sandy?
<hwilde> how do I disable automounting of the iphone, but keep automounting of other usb devices?
<Sidewinder1> th0r, Isn't it vsftpd?
<th0r> Sidewinder1: might be. I am not on ubuntu so can't check for sure.
<JadedJacob> yep!
<JadedJacob> sorted !
<Sidewinder1> th0r, That's OK, I'm not absolutely certain.
<th0r> Sidewinder1: should get him close enough either way <smile>
<JadedJacob> I've setup a lamp server with ubuntu-server, installed the 'openSSH Server' and now I can connect using WinSCP on port 22
<ucenik29> jerryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<hwilde> how do I disable automounting of the iphone, but keep automounting of other usb devices?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: you'll need to make udev rules
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, ya can you be more specific or maybe is there an example
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: you'll need to tell udev that if it sees the device's ID, to do nothing with it. Other devices will use the default rules
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: may want to look into gvfs, see if that controls it
<lonix> If i bg a jobb, can i close the ssh session safely ?
<ActionParsnip> hwilde: could possibly add it in fstab to tell the OS not to mount it, not sure if it can be done that way
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, it's definitely udev is the answer
<Fifemaster> I just got ubuntu 11.04 yesterday and I forgot were to get the drivers for wireless can someone help please?
<clad> Hello, I am trying to get ibus to output traditional chinese on pinyin
<clad> Usually there is a special menu that is available through right clicking the ibus icon in systray
<clad> But somehow with this new unity things right click does the same as left click
<ActionParsnip> lonix: try it with something trivial first, like echoing increasing numbers to a file slowly (so disk IO doesnt overwork the system and cause slowness). Ssh in twice and see if the process dies when you logoff.
<juliohm> Dear all, why i cannot find some packages during a Ubuntu Customization Session on a Ubuntu 11.04 i686 iso image?
<ActionParsnip> lonix: my suggestion ;)
<juliohm> I can install the packages via apt-get on my host, but when creating a customized iso, the packages are broken
<ActionParsnip> Clad: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<clad> I am running 11.10
<clad> (beta 2)
<Fifemaster> can someone please tell me where to get and what driver(s) i have to get for ubuntu 11.04 wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> Julio: did they install clean? Does: sudo apt-get -f install    help
<thutomj> Hello, how is this possible. Or how can I implement this? I want to write a shell script that can change the dns alias name on windows 2008 sever from ubuntu. The idea is this, users will only know this url (http://test.example.com) to access their application. I have two servers on different subnets and will be using the test alias to access both at different times without the user noticing a change.
<ActionParsnip> Clad: #ubuntu+1 for anything Oneiric til release day please
<ActionParsnip> Fifemaster: which wireless chip?
<juliohm> ActionParsnip, i can install by `sudo apt-get install libsuitesparse-metis-dev` but this package is unreachable in the console of UCK
<snippet> mc_teo: Any progress?
<juliohm> i mean, when i try the same command in a UCK console for install the packages, it's not found. "Unable to found libsuitesparse-metis-dev" the msg says.
<juliohm> Anyone knows why this is happening?
<clad> Oh well I just ran the .py config script that was supposed to be available through right clicking the systray manually. This is really counterintuitive
<ubuntu_> martandjudge
<clad> I thought you guys were putting special care about chinese language now ?
<ubuntu_> martandjudge
<Gilos> I'm having problems using rdesktop to an XP box where my mouse pointer is a 2cm block.  I searched google, but not quite sure exactly what to search on.  Anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<snippet> Gilos: what version are you using and at what resolution?
<xgt001> hello everyone ... please help me to get a video player for ubuntu which doesnt blast fans at full speed no matter how small the video clip is :(
<Gilos> snippet, 11.04 and resolution of the rdesktop or ubuntu desktop?
<snippet> rdesktop
<bastidrazor> xgt001: mplayer
<gurifisu> hmm how come ubuntu still uses boost 1.42?
<Gilos> did a custom 1600 x 1000 so as not to be full screen
<gurifisu> er apt-get can only find boost 1.42*
<xgt001> bastidrazor, i am using catalyst driver, so which output should i select so that fans dont churn out?
<snippet> Gilos: have you tried another resoultion?
<furyoshonen> xgt001 vlc ?
<Gilos> I will switch it to full screen to see if matching the resolutions helps
<JoeyJoeJo> I just set up a mail server and I'm getting lots of messages from cron (like 1000 over night). How can I turn this off?
<xgt001> furyoshonen, i tried vlc but i dono which output to select so that gpu doesnt get loaded up...
<juliohm> gurifisu, you can install more recent versions easily. Read Boost getting started guide. ;-)
<snippet> Gilos: try that out and then tell me how that goes.
<juliohm> Of course this is not the solution, i know. :-)
<juliohm> Boost 1.42 is far different from Boost 1.47
<wis3voyag3r> Gilos, 1024 X 768 pixels
<furyoshonen> xgt001 is their a proprietary driver for your graphics card?
<xgt001> furyoshonen, yes i am using proprietary driver
<Gilos> okay, interesting, at 1024x768 on my left screen it works fine.  On my right monitor it has same issue.
<Gilos> one is dvi other is vga
<furyoshonen> xgt001 is your computer clean?
<DarkEd__> is there any girl please ??
<DarkEd__> :)
<xgt001> furyoshonen, yup fresh install
<snippet> Gilos: That could be the issue, potentially
<snippet> It's a hypothetical guess, of course.
<pangolin> DarkEd__: this is not a dating site
<furyoshonen> xgt001 no, like actually free of dust
<DarkEd__> pangolin I am sorry
<Gilos> I could live with it on the left screen, but need higher res that 1024x768. will see what else works.  Thanks.
<xgt001> furyoshonen, yes... while having around 40 tabs open in firefox /chrome and doing lots of intense activities my laptop stays calm...only video is a problem
<DarkEd__> but i think that there no girl here 'cause u only speak about computer
<DarkEd__> \o/
<snippet> Gilos: no worries. ;)
<pangolin> DarkEd__: this is the Ubuntu support channel, peoples gender do not matter here, we help whoever needs help with Ubuntu.
<xgt001> ok guys in SMPlayer i have tons of output ... there is this xv -0 (ATI Radeon AVIVO) something... should i try it out?
<DarkEd__> Bla
<DarkEd__> bla
<DarkEd__> bla
<DarkEd__> bla
<FloodBot1> DarkEd__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<furyoshonen> xgt001 firefox doesn't use your graphics card as hard as video, it uses memory
<furyoshonen> xgt001 what about games/
<gsedej_work> hi! where could I suggest translation for "power consumption" applet? (gnome 2.x)
<xgt001> furyoshonen, all i want is my laptop to be quiet when i play videos... thats all ... windows does it most of the times..so i am bit worried.. i dont like to use windoze :(
<pangolin> gsedej_work: Ubuntu uses launchpad.net for translation
<gsedej_work> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager
<gsedej_work> pangolin, I can't click translations
<Gilos> snippet,  1440x900 works well on the DVI side.  Maybe ATI driver just doesn't like the Analog / Digital at the same time.
<pangolin> gsedej_work: you have an account on launchpad?
<snippet> Gilos: Could be that. ATI drivers are a bit fishy on Linux, still. Not very consistent. But at least it's somewhat working for you right now.
<wis3v0yag3r> does anyone know how to install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<livcd> the question is
<pangolin> !gnome3 | wis3v0yag3r
<ubottu> wis3v0yag3r: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<livcd> xbox360 or ps3 ?
<DustyMonk> wis3v0yag3r: try a PPA
<gsedej_work> pangolin, yes I have
<pangolin> gsedej_work: perhaps ask in #launchpad ?
<wis3v0yag3r> DustyMonk, which PPAs?
<pangolin> wis3v0yag3r: the one ubottu just told you about
<DustyMonk> wis3v0yag3r: please ubottu 's advice
<Gilos> snippet, yep, that's all I can ask for.  Allows me to work in ubuntu and rdp to my work laptop.  It will be nice when Moka5 comes out with a linux host version so I can just run the corporate image in a window.
<warddr> gsedej_work, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-power-manager
<wis3v0yag3r> DustyMonk, pangolin, thx :D
<GirlyGirl> wis3v0yag3r: Or just wait for 11.10 ...
<gsedej_work> warddr, thanks
<warddr> gsedej_work, thats for version 11.10
<GirlyGirl> !away | sysadamin
<ubottu> sysadamin: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Guest77332> hello
<Guest77332> can anyone help me
<hroi> hi
<Guest77332> got problem with my usb modem...can anyone help me
<Dori922> hey, using the "quota" and "quotatool" options in ubuntu, what do the inodes mean in the "edquota -u username"?
<hroi> I have a problem with  running a program through ssh,
<wis3v0yag3r> GirlyGirl, thx 4 de' info
<warddr> !ask Guest77332
<hroi> ssh -X guest@myserver "myprog.py"  dont work, because the  .bashrc  is not being sourced.
<warddr> !ask | Guest77332
<ubottu> Guest77332: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hroi> Im pretty sure it must be a settin in the remote ssh daemon
<Guest77332> ok
<hroi> but I dont know where to look
<Dori922> i have a question id like to ask, is it okey if i can ask for permission to as a question about my question ?
<Guest77332> why do i need to connect my usb modem in win7 first before i can use in linux os ubuntu 11.04
<hwilde> !ask | Dori922
<ubottu> Dori922: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andantino> are there any general computer channels
<Dori922> hwilde:  ;P
<hroi> its important that the remote environment is sourced, because I need to set PYTHONPATH and other things
<hroi> just would be convenient, and I have seen this on my other systems.
<Guest77332> anyone knows why?
<mc_teo> snippet: I could probably live with it as it is
<mc_teo> but since minecraft got all glitchy
<mc_teo> i tried updating to latest nvidia drivers
<TheEvilPhoenix> andantino:  define "general computer channels".  do you mean hardware support?
<mc_teo> and they stopped compiz from working for some reason
<Guest77332> anyone?
<devatwork> Hey guys...is the "Path" attribute of .desktop files deprecated ?
<devatwork> It doesnt seem to be reading it
<andantino> well phoenix, im looking at buying a new laptop
<livcd> andantino: buy a mac !
<andantino> so im just looking for advice, so any channel where that would be a suitable topic
<DustyMonk> andantino: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lerrick> helo
<Lerrick> how can i max out my download rates on ubuntu?
<cristi-marineru> how y can change ubuntu 11.04 live cd boot resolution ? y need 800x600
<DustyMonk> Lerrick: what do you mean by 'max out download rates'?
<Lerrick> well im downloading torrent using Bittornado
<xgt001> Lerrick, the best i have found out is downthemall for firefox... even axel is pretty decent
<Lerrick> and download rates is too slow
<hroi> anyone have any ideas?  ssh -X user@host ". ~/.bashrc ; myprog.py"   this seems silly to have to source it in the command
<xgt001> folks which is better... xv or gl video output.. especially for modern ati cards?
<Lerrick> do i need to open port for bittornado?
<mc_teo> xgt001: xv
<Lerrick> at
<Lerrick> @
<Lerrick> @xgt001 do i need to open port for bittornado
<xgt001> mc_teo, but my fans blast out at fullspeeds in xv .. smplayer shows something like gl (fast - for ATI cards ) .. why is xv taxing ?
<mc_teo> xgt001: xv reduces general performance a bit, but its the only thing that makes games run smoothly
<Willis420> how come on natty 11.04 i don't have any battery settings under power management?
<Willis420> only ac
<mc_teo> Lerrick: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=do+i+need+to+open+port+for+bittornado%3F
<xgt001> Lerrick, my apologies i dont have much idea about torrents... thought transmission is pretty excellent in speeds
<pangolin> !lmgtfy | mc_teo
<ubottu> mc_teo: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<xgt001> mc_teo, so can i use gl for playing vidoes?
<pangolin> mc_teo: and please do not give people lmgtfy links, it's rude.
<mc_teo> if you wish
<pangolin> thank you.
<mc_teo> pangolin: he has been asking questions all day though, and i wasn't the first to get annoyed
<pangolin> mc_teo: if you are getting annoyed step away or don't answer at all.
<pangolin> being rude is never an option in the Ubuntu world :)
<Stanley00> Willis420: it's wont ì you are using AC power, try unplug the adapter and you will see it ;0
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Willis420> stanley; no it still only has ac power options, i can upload a screenshot if you'd like
<mc_teo> pangolin: do you know much about optimus on ubuntu?
<mc_teo> or anyone else for that matter
<Lerrick> exit
<pangolin> mc_teo: not a clue
<aoeui> I just tried doing an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade on 11.10 beta and got this: http://pastebin.com/uJ6XPYGa
<siegfried1991> Hi! Could you help me, please?
<siegfried1991> How can I make screen shot virtual console?
<pangolin> !11.10 | aoeui
<ubottu> aoeui: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ucenik29> hello my men
<xgt001> mc_teo : optimus will be supported the best in oneiric
<xgt001> kernel 3.0x has lots of added support for switchable graphics
<MrSassyPants> is software-center not available for 10.04 ?
<ucenik29> GOOKS
<MrSassyPants> is there something similiar?
<ucenik29> no way
<jpbadeveloper> Good morning, please suggest book for python to me
<ucenik29> pu se da vi ebam
<ucenik22> glusecii
<xgt001> jpbadeveloper, byte of python
<ucenik29> lallalalalla
<jpbadeveloper> xgt001 thank you
<riopgr> hi. can anyone tell me, why does transmission slow down firefox, even though i have limited down/up?
<lucid9> hi, can somebody please tell me whats wrong with the command here: http://pastebin.com/Xcxk616E, i am trying to install a batch processing plug-in gimp
<riopgr> or rather slow down connection on everything else
<zamba> how do i disable the animation when switching workspace in ubuntu?
<timsah22> hello
<lucid9> guys?
<lmontrieux> lucid9, what's the output when you run the command?
<lmontrieux> lucid9, please copy it to pastebin too
<lucid9> just a sec
<linux> test
<compdoc> fail
<unknown_> Hello
<lucid9> http://pastebin.com/P5YujRDX
<lucid9> lmontrieux: http://pastebin.com/P5YujRDX
<lmontrieux> lucid9, there you are, the directory you're trying to 'cd' to doesn't exist
<lucid9> it does
<lmontrieux> bash: cd: /home/vikramshankar/.gimp2.6/plug-ins/: No such file or directory
<lmontrieux> lucid9, either it doesn't or the permissions are wrong
<lucid9> yes, but the directory does exist
<bananen> Hi there. Anyone who thinks he can help a guy with sound problems?
<lucid9> and it is in my ~
<xgt001> unknown_, hello
<lucid9> so i don't see how it has something to do with permissions
<lmontrieux> lucid9, can you check the directory's permissions ?
<lucid9> i works if i don't use ~
<lucid9> ok, just a sec
<xgt001> bananen, lets try :)
<linux> how do install wine on my samsung galaxy s2 phone, i use ubuntu 10
<unknown_> I need to train skill with COM-ports in Ubuntu, but i dont have COM port on mine PC =) So, is there any chance to emulate COM port and device connected to in in Ubuntu? Best for me - emulate com under usb
<bananen> xgt001: could you start private chat? don't know how to :P
<lucid9> drwxr-xr-x
<xgt001> linux, are you using the arm edition?
<linux> yes
<lmontrieux> lucid9, and the owner is the user with which you're running the command, right?
<unknown_> i mean, use usb-device as it connected to com port
<lucid9> yes
<lmontrieux> lucid9, isn't is .gimp-2.6 instead of .gimp2.6?
<xgt001> bananen, please post your queries here as someone else will help u if i cant solve your problem :)
<lucid9> :)
<bananen> xgt001: k, thanks.
<lucid9> thanks a ton, my bad
<matthias___1986> join ##pfsense
<bananen> Does anyone know how to change default audio device in ubuntu?
<lmontrieux> lucid9, no problem, these things happen and are hard to spot :)
<bananen> alsamixer only works as root and the wrong card is defaulting
<xgt001> bananen, click preferences > sound there select the output tab
<riopgr> ive got problems with transmission slowing connection from everything else, even though ive limited down/up. seems like one torrent i just added is specifically causing the problem. does anyone have any idea why?
<xgt001> linux,  i dont think there is a wine port for arm
<bananen> running openbox. what's the name of the gnome sound control package?
<clad> riopgr, which torrent ?
<xgt001> how to use ati avivo xv in vlc?
<linux> aaw oke :(
<riopgr> some TheDarkKnight movie torrent taken from isohunt, downloads very fast if i let it
<clad> linux, due to the way wine works, an ARM port is impossible. You need at least the same CPU as the software was designed to run on
<clad> riopgr, canonical does not encourage or condemn piracy, while lituania may not care much about copyright laws, we do
<riopgr> i see clad
<clad> or finland for that matters
<clad> (I should learn to read a whois before I troll)
<clad> Seriously though, try removing some of the tracker from your torrent that seems suspicious
<hroi> I have a brillian request regarding ssh -X xwindow forwarding, but Im not sure it can work
<hroi> is it possible to send the same Xwindow from a server onto two different client machines?
<hroi> so the users in a way fight over interacting with it.
<bars0> Hi guys, I am going to install Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and I have 2 320GB drives. What is better to gain maximum performane: software RAID 0 or normal scheme with separate partitions on dwo drives?
<clad> That certainly seems like fun, but it would probably be easier to achieve through VNC
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  depends on what you really want.  if one of those drives dies, your RAID0 array is dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  both SATA?
<orated> How to delete old kernels installed in updates?
<bars0> TheEvilPhoenix: yes, both SATA
<MrSassyPants> help: the console is apparently set to an invalid resolution (I didn't do anything)
<clad> bars0, Raid only offers significant performance improvement on some very specitif use case, and using raid) you take the risk of loosing all your files if only one dies
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  for the normal use case, don't use RAID
<TheEvilPhoenix> the only time you'd really need to use RAID is with numerous drives where you want failsafe, such as RAID5 (but that's usually seen in hardware RAID)
<bastidrazor> orated: uninstall them in synaptic
<DeadmanIncJS> how does an embedded webcam automatically turn on?  Ubuntu 10.10
<bars0> TheEvilPhoenix: so as I understand in case of failure of one disk in RAID array, no data will be accessible?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i.e. 5 x 120GB drives, all mirrored
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  in RAID0,  yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  in RAID0, if one drive in the array dies, the entire RAID array is dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> *entire RAID array*
<TheEvilPhoenix> all drives in it included
<clad> RAID is a generic term for many drive layouts. In Raid1 or Raid5 you have some data protection, in Raid0, absolutly none
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<orated> bastidrazor: There used to be alternative way to delete the folder containing them ...
<bars0> TheEvilPhoenix: thanks, so this is really risky thing, I will create normal scheme
<TheEvilPhoenix> bars0:  RAID0 is risky, yes.
<bastidrazor> orated: uninstalling them is the proper method of getting rid of unused kernels.
<clad> Especially since hard disk really are the quickest component to die in a computer
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<orated> bastidrazor: Okay, thanks
<clad> (there is a reason the whole industry is steadily switching toward SSD)
<bastidrazor> orated: you're welcome. search for linux-image in synaptic
<stianhj> how can i clear the ~/.cache folder? low on space
<fastcrab> hello!  how would you go about upgrading from rdesktop 1.6.0 to 1.7.0 in natty?  I recompiled rdesktop with a patch to fix a bug, but then noticed 1.7.0 was available from sf.net
<clad> rm -rf ./.cache
<DeadmanIncJS> how does an embedded webcam automatically turn on?  Ubuntu 10.10
<stianhj> clad: so that's safe?
<DeadmanIncJS> and wont turn off unless laptop is rebooted
<clad> stianhj, yes, cache is by definition nothing vital
<stianhj> clad, thanks
<clad> Hey, I just discovered that by pressing super_l and a number I can launch the items on the left bar !
<clad> So convenient !
<fastcrab> ah crud, I have u11.04 and rdesktop 1.7.0 came in u11.10
<asdjaputra> like Windows 7? heh
<clad> I wouldnt now. Last time I tried windows, XP was still in beta
<aar> Hi, is there  any good, native dictation software available for ubuntu?
<Parsind> Jobs is dead long live Mark !
<somsip> aar: not in a simple way. Dragon on VM could be a reasonable recommendation
<aar> somsip, OK thanks
<h00k> Parsind: that is not acceptable here.
<Parsind> a friend of mine telles me that Mark is acopycat of Jobds
<h00k> Parsind: Please take it elsewhere.
<clad> Parsind, thats what I was thinking the other day... Since Gates and Jobs in the 80's, there hasnt been much new proeminent figure in computering getting general public knowledge
<clad> For instance, there isnt a famous "Mr. Google" or "Mr. Yahoo"
<clad> The only new person to emerge was Shuttleworth
<auronandace> !ot | clad
<ubottu> clad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Parsind> clad you are forgeting about baLMER
<ssn> hi
<Parsind> :-P
<h00k> !stop | Parsind
<ubottu> Parsind: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<ssn> lucid question
<ssn> i can not seem to open any more programs in gnome
<ssn> not even the terminal opens
<prabu> hi
<ssn> and i need the terminal
<ssn> i already removed all gnome config files
<ssn> but still software does not open
<asdjaputra> wow
<compdoc> yikes
<iambeastx> horrible formatting
<asdjaputra> were ever?
<GirlyGirl> !!
<ssn> guys can you please help
<unknown__> Can i use usb connected device as com-connected? i need to emulate com port...
<ssn> lucid wont open any software. alt+f2 does not work either.
<ssn> and some panel programs crash
<stianhj> ssn: ctrl-alt t
<jamesw> is it possible to log in to an open gnome session without the password, without resetting the password? (i have root)
<ssn> also does not work
<ssn> it tries to open the terminal session
<ssn> but it does not open
<ivali> I made an bootable USB drive to install ubuntu 11.04x64 using Universal USB Install 1.8.6.3. When i click click enter on Install ubuntu on hard disk, the computer makes a short beep, black screen for a second, and that menu apears again. Any ideas?
<ivali> When i click Run ubuntu from USB, same thing
<airdem> hey, how can i upgrade firefox?
<airdem> i still have version 3
<Stanley00> airdem: you can use ppa, for more info type !ppa ;)
<h00k> ubottu: tell airdem about ppa
<ubottu> airdem, please see my private message
<manbra_linux> Hey, I put some links(shortcuts?) on my desktop.  They disappeared.  When I navigate with my file browser they are shown to be in Desktop
<manbra_linux> How do I fix this? :/
<airdem> but i dont need the latest bleeding edge firefox
<airdem> i though the latest stable is version 7
<airdem> why is it not in ubuntu repo?
<manbra_linux> Because every version of firefox is slower than the previous one /s
<ePlus> helloooooo
<cxvhqm> hi
<ePlus> could someone provide me with some assistance please
<ePlus> regarding wireless usb dongles
<LjL> airdem: ubuntu doesn't work like that, packages are only updated for fixes to serious bugs or security issues, not just for a new version
<ePlus> and ubuntu 11.04
<ePlus> when i attempt to connect to my wireless network it keeps going into a constant loop
<ePlus> asking me to re-authenticate
<ePlus> i am certain that the password is correct
<ePlus> no caps lock etc
<Dcite> ePlus: Is this infrastructure mode of Ad-Hoc?
<ePlus> intrastructure
<airdem> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<airdem> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox
<airdem> right?
<airdem> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<stianhj> airdem: sudo apt-get update
<stianhj> and then upgrade
<airdem> thank you
<Dcite> ePlus:I.. have no idea at the moment then.. please try the next person :)
<phoenixsampras> how to play a Blueray disk? <<<< hello?
<ePlus> hehe
<BluesKaj> phoenixsampras, is your cdrom bluray capable , first of all ?
<ePlus> no worries buddy
<phoenixsampras> BluesKaj: yes sir
<phoenixsampras> BluesKaj: works awesomely fine in Windows
<BluesKaj> phoenixsampras, got ubuntu-restricted-extras installed , and you'll probly need the extra codec stuff/libs from medibuntu as well
<ugarit> how do I restore windows xp in Grub and have it be the 1st one on the menu?
<nuclearworm> hello, im almost sure that some files remain after programs removal isn t that right?
<BluesKaj> nuclearworm, yes if you just remove an app the confog files are left behind, unless you purge the app
<nuclearworm> im happy with ubuntu and i think many people is happier than enough
<ugarit> how do I restore windows xp in Grub and have it be the 1st one on the menu?
<nuclearworm> BluesKaj , what about libs?
<sevith> ugarit, What version are you on?
<ugarit> sevith: how do I find that out?
<sevith> ugarit, cat /etc/issue
<ugarit> I think 10.10
<BluesKaj> libs are usually shared files , but not all
<ugarit> sorry 11.04
<sevith> ugarit, if your on ubuntu 10.10 goto /boot/grub/menu.lst vim the file and edit to resleft your changes you can place XP on the top of the list
<ugarit> sevith : it's 11.04
<nuclearworm> BluesKaj , can ubuntu know which ones it needs and delete the ones it dont?
<sevith> ugarit, something similiar to title DOZ    root hd(0,0)     chainloader +1   makeactive
<ugarit> sevith: what is DOZ?
<sevith> ugarit, You can google for more information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<sevith> ugarit, Its just the TITLE for the OS> (What it will display at the grub meny during bootime)(
<sevith> Man my fingers are chubby today..
<ugarit> sevith: this goes in grub.cfg or /etc/grub.d ?
<BluesKaj> nuclearworm, a package manager is st up to delete files which aren't needed ...if you intend to purge best to let apt or tour package manger take care of that
<BluesKaj> tout=your
<galagala> when i boot my computer i get something called GNU Grub, how do i get everything back to normal?
<sevith> ugarit, Neither if your on 10.10 its /etc/grub/menu.lst if your on 11.04 its grub.cfg
<sevith> Similiar concepts but grub 2.0 change the menu.lst file layout a little bit. Just google around for it
<sevith> galagala, If you dont want the grub. Reinstall windows and dont dual boot linux :P
<galagala> i'm really new to this,
<sevith> galagala, Grub and LILO are bootloaders for linux. If your going to boot linux your going to need them. If you dont like them then just run windows and install cygwin or something :P
<galagala> sevith, I've been thinking about that, but dont have the time now, how can I boot ubuntu from grub?
<nuclearworm> BluesKaj , i ve installed some programs. then removed them and deleted packages but free disk space is not close to what it should. so what happened?
<sevith> galagala, It should be under your grub menus on boot....?
<galagala> sevith, what must i type to view the menu?
<sevith> galagala, Turn your computer on..? And then grub pops up.
 * yuangang hello
<galagala> sevith, yeah, the grub pops up, but i don't see a menu..
<ugarit> sevith is not supposed to be in /etc/grub.d and then run update-grub?
<sevith> galagala, Dont you see options for the operating system kernels in grub at boot time? Or its completely empty?...
<harobed> someone can help me about this bug on 11.10 : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11315622#post11315622
<Tigryss> hi
<sevith> ugarit, what?
<harobed> I didn't found it on launchpad
<galagala> sevith, I can type in commands, I dont see a menu
<sevith> galagala, Uhm. is it a shell or a grub command prompt?
<ugarit> sevith: to boot windows first! grub.cfg says that "It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates"
<galagala> sevith, i guess a shell, the screen is completely black except for the text
<sevith> galagala, type ifconfig in the shell then
<galagala> ugarit, is grub-mkconfig the command i need?
<sevith> galagala, tell me if anything happens
<sevith> lol
<BluesKaj> nuclearworm,.that might cleanup space run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<patatashka> hi
<galagala> sevith, okay brb
<sevith> sudo apt-get remove life
<patatashka> any body polish people?
<bazhang> !pl | patatashka
<ubottu> patatashka: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sevith> ugarit, no You dont need all those commands. Just add in your windows title and stuff and reboot. It will work.
<bazhang> harobed, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<patatashka> ok
<sevith> ugarit, You can update grub using update-grub2 or w.e but i dont think you need to
<ugarit> sevith: on top? of grub.cfg ?
<sevith> you can run it just incase it wont hurt anything
<sevith> Anyone. Is that right? If your just adding another OS into the grub config file do you need to run update-grub2 ?
<staticlab> hi all!
<sevith> Hi
<ugarit> sevith: so add http://pastebin.com/Q2EQz87P as the first part of /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Tigryss> I put 2x4 GB of memory into the machine, what the motherboard bios recognises fine. The trouble that Linux is 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux only 3540992k realises.
<Polah> sevith: Don't edit your grub.cfg directly.
<Avasz> Tigryss, could it be that ubuntu is showing just free memory available??
<sevith> Polah, Where do we edit the OS lists with grub 2?
<ugarit> Polah: so how do I add my windows xp (sda2) as the first boot order, it doesn't yet exist in grub
<Polah> sevith: running update-grub should pick up existing systems. If not you can add them manually to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Tigryss> Avas: Mem:   3540992k total,   721168k used,  2819824k free,    36292k buffers
<hughissuper> I upgraded to Oneiric, and now my touchpad doesn't work.  I tried going in the terminal to enable it, but still no result.  Ho can I fix this?
<bazhang> hughissuper, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<sevith> Polah, :D OK
<Avasz> Tigryss, oh.. ok.
<android> new to linux how do i get a icon on my desktop? have tried slide programs in the desktop folder but they wont go there?
<sevith> Polah, Does that file use the same syntax as the new grub2 grub.cfg file or the old grub menu.lst ?
<Polah> sevith: Yes, same syntax as grub.cfg. Just run update-grub and see if it adds it first.
<sevith> ugarit, ^----
<Tigryss> Avasz: very interesting because all slotban are the bios sees it
<Tigryss> Avasz: very interesting because all slots are the bios sees it
<Polah> ugarity: Run update-grub, there's a script that should automatically pick up other installed Oses
<ugarit> Polah: Windows is not listed so I assume I have to edit 40_custom
<ugarit> do I put http://pastebin.com/Q2EQz87P in 40_custom ?
<ugarit> Polah: do I put http://pastebin.com/Q2EQz87P in 40_custom ?
<sevith> ugarit, Try Running update-grub like he said. If that doesnt work add something simliar like :http://pastebin.com/p9ZdUv47 to your file but you shouldnt need to
<XertroV> Hey there, I was wondering, could anyone help me with an issue I have? I've got Ubuntu server, and every URL is redirecting to localhost.
<sevith> Use that ugarit
<Tigryss> any idea
<Tigryss> ?
<sevith> Something simliar i guess. Thats from my file.
<ugarit> sevith: when you say "to your file" do you mean 40_custom?
<sevith> ugarit, yeah
<sevith> Whos on 11.04?
<sevith> Anyone else have wireless issues on 11.04?
<zeks> Ubuntu is an ancient African word meaning 'humanity to others' Unity is an ancient African word for 'a dung, you can't even build house of'
<thehappydog> o/
<kgrr> I'd like to update to Java 7 but can't find out how. Can you help me?
<GirlyGirl> !ot | zeks
<ubottu> zeks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sevith> kgrr, Google can.
<zeks> sry
<Tigryss> I put 2x4 GB of memory into the machine, what the motherboard bios recognises fine. The trouble that Linux is 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux only 3540992k realises.
<fritsch> kgrr: do you know, why you want to update?
<fritsch> kgrr: some lambda features missing in java 6? just curious to know
<kgrr> fritsch: A webapp doesn't work and I was told to upgrade. As a good user, I'm willing to do so :D
<fritsch> kgrr: do you have a link to this app?
<fritsch> kgrr: i rather think your plugin does not load correctly
<fritsch> kgrr: there are very, very few java7 apps outside
<kgrr> fritsch: http://galanet.eu
<LmAt> I used the command cat `find *.xml` | grep slider
<LmAt> and it worked very well, finding what I want to find.  Now, how can I find which file it's in?
<LmAt> Perhaps what would be nice is to see it in context...
<fritsch> kgrr: on the start page?
<kgrr> fritsch: In fact: http://galanet.eu/index_menu.php
<sevith> Ubuntu 11.04 broke 2 of my laptops and a desktop. Im afraid to upgrade on anything else. 11.04 Sucks horrible. Unity is the devil.
<kgrr> fritsch: but it's quite buggy
<fritsch> kgrr: there is php bug in it :-)
<yuangang> can't get used to unity
<kgrr> fritsch: I'd like to upgrade to exclude that it's Javas fault
<fritsch> kgrr: do you get an error message, when loading the java app (i cannot see) ?
<kgrr> fritsch: No
<sevith> Come on You dont even support english? :P
<fritsch> kgrr: just nothing loads?
<fritsch> sevith: no wireless laptops here
<fritsch> sevith: no wireless laptops with bugs, here
<kgrr> fritsch: The page you see loads, the problem occurs later. I can't show you, you need an account for that.
<fritsch> ah okay
<fritsch> kgrr: do you have the sun version of jre installed?
<sevith> fritsch, haha First iv heard. I think everyone I know who uses wireless ubuntu 11.04 broke it.
<kgrr> fritsch: I tried both
<fritsch> sevith: you are the first i heard the opposite of ;-)
<fritsch> kgrr: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html <- here is an unsupported method descriped
<fritsch> kgrr: with a ppa
<fritsch> kgrr: this is not supported in any way
<Tigryss> I see my problem is too big for this community. :D
<kgrr> fritsch: Great. That shouldn't be too difficult
<fritsch> Tigryss: nope
<kgrr> fritsch: How is it supposed?
<fritsch> Tigryss: what is your mainboard chipset?
<fritsch> Tigryss: if it is i945 it does not correctly remap the ram after the pci devices back - so not a linux fault
<fritsch> Tigryss: check for a "memory map" option in bios
<Tigryss> mainboard is a asrock P5b-de
<Tigryss> intel inside p965 +ich8
<fritsch> Tigryss: wait, let me have a look
<Tigryss> :D
<fritsch> Tigryss: this should work, in deed
<fritsch> Tigryss: do you have 64 bit ubuntu installed?
<Tigryss> yes
<fritsch> Tigryss: this seems further strange :-)
<Tigryss> Linux is 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kgrr> fritsch: Why isn't openjdk-7 in the repositories yet?
<seed_> kk
<fritsch> kgrr: don`t know
<kgrr> fritsch: Ok, thanks so far. I'll try that
<compdoc> thats an older kernel - must not be 11.04
<hagus> index.html works for me at /var/www but when I put test.cgi with a default cgi code, it claims that it cannot even find such a file.  Should I ask here or in #apache or #python?
<fritsch> Tigryss: could you place full dmesg into a pastebin?
<hagus> I am using ubuntu 11.04
<Tigryss> fritsch yes can u give me the url?
<fritsch> Tigryss: just use one you are familiar with
<fritsch> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tigryss> ok just a sec
<sevith> Steve Jobs is dead!
<Tigryss> fritsch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703453/
<sevith> Noooo!
<bazhang> !ot | sevith
<ubottu> sevith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hagus> Have now removed nanoweb.  http://localhost works.  http://localhost/test.cgi gives a "could not connect to localhost" error :(
<fritsch> Tigryss: your bios does not give it to you :-)
<mattalexx> How can I have Nautilus display display my username only, without my real name? http://i.imgur.com/aRhFl.png
<Tigryss> ????
<fritsch> Tigryss: let me check the options of the mainboard
<fritsch> Tigryss: Memory: 3521676k/3604096k available <- linux just gets this
<Tigryss> yes i seeű
<Tigryss> yes i see
<ph03nix> hello
<kel_> newb question: how do i restore the tree list view on the file manager? I accidentally closed it somehow
<kel_> it's the panel on the left side with Computer/Home/Downloads etc
<mustansir> hello everybody
<fritsch> Tigryss: do you have a very old pci card in this computer?
<NCC> I installed Yate and i can't hear anything when i ring someone or they ring me.
<tracy> Hello all
<vivid> kel_, try View->Sidebar->Show Sidebar
<sevith> Quick question. THROUGH SSH how can i get it to forward something like gedit? If i wanted to edit a file. ssh config x11 forwarding? This fails? Firewall perhaps?
<kel_> ah, right, forgot about the title bar being right up there in unity, thanks vivid
<Tigryss> fritsch: no 2 intel NIC and 1 realtek
<Tigryss> eth0,1,2
<fritsch> go into your bios
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Do you hear sound from other apps?
<fritsch> Tigryss: Advanced -> Memory Remap Feature
<fritsch> Tigryss: Enable Memory Remap Feature
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Yes.
<fritsch> Tigryss: http://europe.asrock.com/downloadsite/manual/P5B-DE.pdf page 37
<hagus> Ah - have just realised what is wrong.  file:///var/www/index.html was what was working - not http://localhost/index.html  Does that mean that my server is not running?
<Tigryss> ok, i try it
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Found this http://osdir.com/ml/telephony.yate/2008-02/msg00098.html
<gebbione> hi i need to create a partition on the hardisk running my operating system to make some space for windows, what is the best approach to use?
<fritsch> Tigryss: does it work?
<gebbione> should i boot to some sort of rescue mode to access gparted?
<sevith> gebbione, I would pop in a bootable disk and shrink the partition that way.
<vivid> sevith, read this http://www.cisl.ucar.edu/docs/ssh/guide/node29.html
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: That's confusing.
<gebbione> indeed thanks sevith
<n8w> hey
<steel_> gebbione, you could use gparted-live
<n8w> guys, how do i get rid of the global menubar in gnome 3?
<vivid> n8w, google it
<vivid> 'disable global menu natty'
<n8w> vivid, could rly find anythin usefull...
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: hmm can't you use an alternative VOIP app like skype?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: No it has to be one that i can hook up to my SIP server.
<n8w> vivid, im used to KDE, so this is the first time i get my hands on gnome...
<vivid> n8w, first hit http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.unixmen.com%2Flinux-tutorials%2Flinux-distributions%2Flinux-distributions4-ubuntu%2F1598-howto-disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal&rct=j&q=disable%20global%20menu%20natty&ei=-M2NTqGKOKeKsQL6-azKAQ&usg=AFQjCNGcHB3nzQLCCjGQ2EkM2lISl5E2mw&sig2=dr5xZF21zpy7yZZhdogQEA&cad=rja
<Tigryss> hi
<Tigryss> re
<Tigryss> cool
<n8w> vivid, hmm sry my bad
<fritsch> Tigryss: does it work?
<Tigryss> yesss
<Tigryss> 7,8
<Tigryss> :D
<sevith> Uh oh. http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=filetype:cfg+inurl%3Apwd&pbx=1&oq=filetype:cfg+inurl%3Apwd&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=149l534l4l736l3l4l0l0l0l2l301l889l0.1.2.1l4l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=6844df49ecc9ed6e&biw=1268&bih=597
<fritsch> Tigryss: joa - the bios, your friend and helper
<Tigryss> your good
<its> you're
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Apparently Yate has trouble with pulseaudio http://tech.velmont.net/quick-test-of-5-foss-linux-sip-softphones-inside-nat/
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: It doesn't support pulseaudio.
<KittyGirl> It's either ALSA or OSS.
<KittyGirl> I'm using ALSA.
<livcd> pulse audio is shiaaat
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Sorry can't be of much help there
<fritsch> livcd: heard that many times
<GirlyGirl> livcd: language
<fritsch> livcd: i say the opposite
<vivid> you can turn pulse off
<vivid> edit /etc/default/pulse.conf and set autospawn to no, then killall pulseaudio
<mattalexx> How can I have Nautilus display display my username only, without my real name? http://i.imgur.com/aRhFl.png
<vivid> use start-pulseaudio-x11 if you want to relaunch it
<fritsch> meitnerium: delete your nome from /etc/passwd
<fritsch> meitnerium: but to not mess stuff up in this file
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I'd like help with Express Talk then (Windows App).
<airdem> *do not
<KittyGirl> I installed it in WINE...
<KittyGirl> I get a tone.
<KittyGirl> but i can't hear what the other side is saying.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: The "other side" hears you?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Nope.
<KittyGirl> Express Talk is what i normally use.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Doesn't anything in http://tech.velmont.net/quick-test-of-5-foss-linux-sip-softphones-inside-nat/ work for you?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I've tried them all.
<ugarit> I'm back.  ok, I have 11.04 installed on my laptop.  Windows XP used to show up in the Grub menu but now it doesn't after I updated 11.04.  I ran upgrade-grub and it didn't add windows.  What do I do? it's on sda2
<lluvia> hello, how can I set the minimize, maximize, exit buttons of the windows in the right part instead of the left, in ubuntu Lucid Linx?
<KittyGirl> lluvia: Lucid Puppy!
<KittyGirl> WOOF WOOF!
<KittyGirl> Oh i forgot...
<wis3v0yag3r> lluvia, proceed to control centre
<KittyGirl> I'm a Kitty.
<KittyGirl> woopsies.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: So nothing else does the job?
<vivid> lluvia, run gconf-editor, navigate to apps/metacity/general
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Nope.
<vivid> edit button layout to menu:minimize,maximize,close or :minimize,maximize,close
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Maybe try kphone
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Tried it but as soon as the call is answered kphone closes.
<lluvia> vivid: ok, thanks
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Can you lauch kphone from Terminal and paste the exact verbose output when it closes
<w30> ugarit, edit /boot/grub/menu.1st
<vivid> w30, he likely doesnt have legacy grub
<vivid> consequently, he likely doesnt have a menu.lst
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: What about ekiga and empathy
<w30> ugarit, in menu.1st there is an example entry for chainloading Windows 95/98/NT/2000. In your case (hd0,1) would be what you want
<vipinj> Hi, grub version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<vipinj> <vipinj> , Ubuntu 10.10 I am trying to display my grub menu by default, I commented the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT but the only thing which happens is I cannot see the grub and it boots after timeout, I have only Ubuntu but different kernels as my grub entries
<ugarit> w30 I'm using grub2 which doesn't have menu.1st
<GirlyGirl> !voip | KittyGirl
<ubottu> KittyGirl: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<vivid> right, your update-grub command should run the osprober which should find windows
<ugarit> vivid: it didn't!
<vivid> if it doesnt, try googling how to manually add windows to grub
<gr33n7007h> can you have skype for ubuntu ?
<ugarit> vivid: I did google it, but it's so confusing!
<vivid> gr33n7007h, add the ubuntu partner repository and run apt-get install skype
<jibbidyjapp> My bluetooth mouse ( razer orochi ) lags when network traffic gets high ( 800 > kb/s ). How do I fix that?
<gr33n7007h> that simple. Cheers
<standarshy> I"m having poor performance with my Atheros AR5001 network card in linux mint.  It works much better in Windows.  Any suggestions?
<bastidrazor> standarshy: ask the linuxmint channel for help.
<bastidrazor> !mintsupport > standarshy
<ubottu> standarshy, please see my private message
<standarshy> bastidrazor: I have asked, they wasn't sure.  I was hoping the distro's would be similiar enough that someone might have a suggestion
<gr33n7007h> use ndiswrappper
<bastidrazor> standarshy: atheros works perfect in ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> standarshy: as i have the same card. no issues.
<jibbidyjapp> actually, the usb mouse lags regardless of network traffic. Is there a way to fix or tune this so that it works properly?
<gr33n7007h> realtek 8187l work flawlessly in ubuntu
<jibbidyjapp> it is a bluetooth mouse ( not usb )
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: http://pastebin.com/1195rL8e
<gr33n7007h> try changing the channel 13
<gr33n7007h> less interference
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Does it crash with only incoming calls?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: It's when i make an outgoing call it crashes.
<KittyGirl> If i answer an incoming call it crashes too.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Did you try empathy and ekiga
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Yes.
<KittyGirl> Empathy doesn't support VoIP.
<KittyGirl> and ekiga just doesn't work either.
<monstro> Hi everyone, Somebody can I help, please ? I installed the Ubuntu 11.04 and I did want know where I find the Xorg.conf in system.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Are you sure yate is correctly configured
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Positive.
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: My calls get answered.
<monstro> somebody ? please.
<Monsterwizard> monstro someone will know and read your question soon
<AG1T> monstro: Hold on, I am looking real quick to see if I can find it for you.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: So you don't hear anything and the other party doesn't here you but dial tone works
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: There is no dial tone.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: so no sound at all
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Nope.
<monstro> AG1T: okay.
<somsip> monstro: IIRC, there is no xorg.conf by deault on 11.04 but one can be created. /etc/X11 i believe
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: maybe http://www.twinklephone.com/ but you have to compile it
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Tried it.
<KittyGirl> and no you don't have to compile it.
<meta-coder> KittyGirl, GirlyGirl, what are you upto?
<KittyGirl> meta-coder: Trying to get my phone line to work. :(
<meta-coder> KittyGirl, You are in the wrong IRC channel then.
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: She is tring VOIP ... some apps crash others have no sound ...
<w30> ugarit, I am behind the times, I haven't messed with grub2
<KittyGirl> meta-coder: No.
<Omni_Lynk> Where can i change what sounds is played during startup?
<allowoverride> im trying to decide which is best to use and why- 10.04 LTS or 10.10? any suggestions? thank you very much
<somsip> allowoverride: what do you want from it?
<monstro> somsip: strange!
<jason_> asdf''
<allowoverride> anyone?
<somsip> monstro: I could be wrong, but I'm sure I've heard that before
<somsip> allowoverride: I've already responded
<allowoverride> laptop OS
<allowoverride> anyone else
<Monsterwizard> I use 10:04
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703484/
<MSK> Anyone experimented with other Linux distros besides Ubuntu?
<somsip> MSK: yes, but this is not the place to discuss them :)
<allowoverride> MSK:  yep
<w30> ugarit, I would not want to help you mess up your grub2
<allowoverride> actually MSK check out #atluccg for that, or #linux
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Tried all those?
<MSK> OK
<AG1T> monstro:  I am not finding it.  I am still hunting.
<allowoverride> much friendly chat can be found than here
<Omni_Lynk> Where can i change what sounds is played during startup?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I already have a working PBx.
<monstro> AG1T: the somsip said does not exist...
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: So what is the functionality missing in it
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: It's the softphone that wont work.
<KittyGirl> in Ubuntu
<KittyGirl> Installing linphone...
<enjoycrf> hey does any one know where the top menu setting is
<theadmin> enjoycrf: wut?
<enjoycrf> the app menu on mac is at the top
<theadmin> enjoycrf: ...We don't really support macs...
<enjoycrf> there is an option in ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: So none of these work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftPhone
<enjoycrf> to have it either at the top
<enjoycrf> or top of application
<Omni_Lynk> Where can i change what sounds is played during startup?
<AG1T> monstro: That is maybe why I am not finding it.  Must be a holder over from the old days.
<theadmin> Omni_Lynk: You can't really do that. Another solution is to put "mplayer /path/to/your/sound.ogg" to startup apps, and remove "GNOME Startup Sound" from there
<Omni_Lynk> theadmin, Thanks, i'll do that instead.
<theadmin> Omni_Lynk: Of course, I assume you do have mplayer installed. Actually, any other command-line based player will do (cvlc, mplayer, aplay...)
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: run winecfg
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Find a test sound button and press it
<theadmin> Hey GirlyGirl :)
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: hi
<mika_> j'aimerais savoir certaine chose sur l'ataque man in the middle
<theadmin> !fr | mika_
<ubottu> mika_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<somsip> mika_: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attaque_de_l%27homme_du_milieu
<GirlyGirl> mika_: Plutot #ubuntu-fr-offtopic
<fossala> Is an rc comming out today?
<theadmin> fossala: Oneric support/discussion in #ubuntu+1, please
<fossala> sorry, thanks.
<designbybeck> the the release so close why is there no count down timer on the home page?
<Shatters> how does Long Term Support (LTS) make ubuntu 10 different than 11?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Lol i can't seem to configure linphone.
<comitt> hey all. i installed ubuntu 11.04 after windows xp. how do i edit the boot menu (meaning the operating system loaded by default)? thanks
<designbybeck> comitt, try this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clean-up-ubuntu-grub-boot-menu-after-upgrades/
<comitt> thanks
<enjoycrf> u guys kno where that dam menu is lol
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: open winecfg
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Why?
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Then press the test sound button
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Trying to get sound on the windows app
<designbybeck> comitt, maybe this one as well http://makingtheswitch.wordpress.com/2007/04/29/changing-grub-boot-order-to-boot-windows-xp-before-ubuntu/
<comitt> yeah, the other one only opened an empty text file
<designbybeck> comitt, OR if you want to make it purdy, go with BURG http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=13965
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: But i get a dialling tone on the windows app.
<comitt> i mean, the recomended command     gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<comitt> thanks
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Ah ok then
<moes> comitt, Ubuntu has no menu.lst file the command is /etc/default/grub
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: http://www.linphone.org/eng/documentation/ maybe this will help config
<comitt> moes, is that the command i put into the terminal ? /etc/default/grub ?
<moes> comitt, Are trying to change the default login
<comitt> yes, from ubuntu to xp
<moes> comitt, Yes use in terminal then change the number of the xp position
<grifo74> hello how i configure my multimedia buttons, exist any software to make this
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I should switch distro.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Doubt that will help
<theadmin> grifo74: The default "Keyboard Shortcuts" app is capable of this.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Its a VOIP app, whatever distro you use it will be the same and I've been using Kubuntu since 6.06 and the ubuntu family of distros is the one that has the most advantages over others
<grifo74> thank i go try
<w30> grifo74, try one of the multimedia keyboard choices in system preferences keyboard
<galagala> when I try to but i get grub gnu shell up
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: "most advantages over others" is insulting for non-Ubuntu users here, you know
<galagala> how do i fix this
<PsychoX75> here i am.... at it again.   :)
<livcd> thats all nice but will it blend ?
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: So why isn't it woorking out of the box then?
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: well kphone was nice but it uses the old qt3 so it crashes on new systems
<KittyGirl> oh :(
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Yate does not like pulseaudio which is the modern sound system now
<PsychoX75> Mediaplayers can use ur GPU or ur CPU to play a movie.... (hardware acceleration option). My problem is that i have a Quadcore cpu with a sucky weak Videocard. Is there any Mediaplayer that i can explicitly toggle it to USE or NOT USE the videocards cpu?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: How about running Yate with padsp, then?
<jcpham> i also do not like pulseaudio
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: The trouble is more because of the apps not the distro
<comitt> moes, i cant change the grub file since it is owned by "root". what do i do?
<jcpham> i have to kill pulseaudio processes eating up cpu all the time
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Good idea
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: Why don't you suggest
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: but.. Ubuntu eats up a lot of CPU.
<GirlyKitty> mine too
<Fargh> hi
<moes> comitt, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub or use gksu which ever remember grub2 counts from 0 when changing
<DustyMonk> girls, that can be due to the kworker bug
<comitt> thanks moes
<Fargh> what to do if I want to view silverlight on ubuntu firefox ?
<airdem> http://i.imgur.com/KmCzW.png
<io> !offtopic | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airdem> yay
<PsychoX75> ehh... Simple question.      Which mediaplayer has option "Use Videocard-cpu" or "Use normal-cpu"  ?
<airdem> im sorry for that, i will behave now
<io> airdem: please do
<Parsind> i wont
<PsychoX75> HAHAHA.... there is someone called 'io'.    Like "I/O"  ?    Cool name man.
<Parsind> no like the moon you idiot
<PsychoX75> ...
<bazhang> Parsind, thats enough
<Parsind> what IO is a moon
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I think i'm going to have to switch back to Windows. :(
<allowoverride> im trying to decide which is best to use and why as a desktop to use for surfing the net, programing, dev, vbox, printing, ya know, which is better?  10.04 LTS or 10.10? any suggestions? thank you very much
<KittyGirl> OSes are supposed to work out of the box like Windows and Mac does.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Don't lose hope so fast
<Parsind> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Io_%28moon%29
<bazhang> !ot > Parsind
<ubottu> Parsind, please see my private message
<PsychoX75> Kitty: huh? why give up? Fight the good fight....
<comitt> moes, i can type /etc/default/grub and it opens the grub file. however, if i type sudo gedit  /etc/default/grub  or gedit  /etc/default/grub  - nothing happens
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: The only thing you can do with Linux is run it as a server. :(
<comitt> if i only type  /etc/default/grub it wont let me save aferwards
<GirlyKitty> Yeah kitty
<zakwilson> Windows doesn't always work out of the box either. Taking the time to learn a bit about how your OS works is usually worth the effort.
<GirlyKitty> are you using 32bit kitty?
<th_> KittyGirl: truthful sentence, up to the word "like". none of the os'es work for everything out of box, os x least of the bunch
<theadmin> KittyGirl: Windows? Out of the box? Are you kidding me?
<comitt> rofl kittygirl
<KittyGirl> theadmin: Do i look like i'm kidding?
<theadmin> KittyGirl: You have to install a fsckload of drivers.
<moes> comitt,  Did you try gksu
<allowoverride> sounds like you guys are hooked due to her nick lol
<comitt> will try now, thanks
<zakwilson> Windows 7 still doesn't work right on my Thinkpad. Takes 20 minutes to boot.
<Parsind> lol
 * KittyGirl sighs
<Parsind> zakwilson:  try win8
<GirlyKitty> don't stay with the dark side kitty
<zeks> "Are you SURE you want to boot Windows?"
<th_> windows 7 locks up every second time i plug in any usb device, how's that for bizarre bugs..
<th_> complete freeze, need to give power button for the comp
<allowoverride> sounds like a troll to me, but since "it" is supposed to be a girl, well. your all hooked lol
<PsychoX75> Hello?!?!?    Does anyone ever watch a movie in this channel?   An answer would be nice... --->  Which mediaplayer has option "Use Videocard-cpu" or "Use normal-cpu"  ?
<GirlyKitty> I bet Steve Jobs would pick linux if he had to go between that or microsoft. just saying
<oCean> GirlyKitty: please stay on topic
<comitt> thanks moes, much appreciated - now saved. off to test it, all have a good night
<PsychoX75> Steve Jobs actually DID pick linux
<theadmin> GirlyKitty: Naturally xD It is UNIX-based, all in all
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Obviously.
<KittyGirl> lol
<PsychoX75> only thing is that he threw another GUI over it.
<oCean> PsychoX75, KittyGirl enough, move on
<babble> BSD. NeXT picked BSD.
<KittyGirl> oCean: ?
<PsychoX75> 0_o
<zakwilson> 11.10 will be LTS, yes?
<oCean> KittyGirl: stop the offtopic talk
<th_> zakwilson: no
<allowoverride> goto #atluccg is you wish to talk about all things techy,, KittyGirl GirlyKitty
<oCean> zakwilson: no, 12.04 will
<allowoverride> :)
<bazhang> allowoverride, dont advertise here
<KittyGirl> oCean: I'mnot speaking offtopic.
<PsychoX75> ocean: did u actually see my question that i asked like 3 times already?
<zakwilson> I thought they came out every 18 months.
<GirlyKitty> lol
<moes> comitt Np
<cheako> dmsg: type=1400 audit apparmor="DENIED" operation="chmod" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/home/cheako/.cache/" comm="mission-control" requested_mask="w" denied_mask="w"
<oCean> PsychoX75: even if you asked 10 times, there is no reason to go offtopic
 * drussell tries...
<drussell> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Sorry and thanks for your help.
<KittyGirl> All i wanted to do was ring my boyfriend up.
<drussell> hmm someone needs to update ubottu
<allowoverride> um,,, bazhang correct me im wrong, but you all say goto #linux #off-topic all the time... so...
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: You're welcome ... why sorry?
<theadmin> drussell: ?... Current LTS is lucid.
<zakwilson> KittyGirl: this is the support channel; anything that isn't a technical question or answer is technically off-topic. Some people are pretty strict about that. Is your original question about Skype?
<cheako> It's a bogus operation to begin with, telepathy should leave ~/.cache/, a folder it shares with others, alone unless it creates the folder.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Virtualbox is an interessting alternative
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: Idk why i said sorry.
<drussell> theadmin: sure, but it would be good to say "and LTS releases come out every 2 years"
<KittyGirl> STOP HIGHLIGHTING ME
<KittyGirl> about offtopic things.
<PsychoX75> ehh... guys?  Dont be mad at me, ok?   I'm pretty new at Ubuntu. If i can't ask that here, where should i ask that? I just wanna know something that can actualy play movies in Ubuntu which i can tweak a little.
<drussell> theadmin: possibly also stating the next LTS
<KittyGirl> I was just thanking GirlyGirl for support.
<allowoverride> dont be jealous you didnt think of a room like that... where its not so strick, heck even off-topic rooms are strick... it just pisses people off
<livcd> PsychoX75: mplayer
<allowoverride> curtails learning, makes people give up
<drussell> PsychoX75: mplayer or vlc are both pretty configurable
<PsychoX75> livcd: oh?!? that's in Ubuntu too? Thanks
<PsychoX75> that's all i needed. Simply a 'name' of the players... I'm gone configuring and installing. Thanks.
<cheako> PsychoX75: mplayer  It's typically invoked for the command line and has millions of options and plugins.
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: I don't do virtualisation because i only have 1gb RAM.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: Windows Xp should be fine with 256 mb
<cheako> PsychoX75: http://pastebin.com/s5Yqp7e6
<PsychoX75> cheako: i've seen VLC a couple of times in windows. Gonna try it.
<KittyGirl> GirlyGirl: lol but Ubuntu is using a lot of my CPU.
<PsychoX75> wow
<KittyGirl> PsychoX75: ?
<hagus> When I do localhost/cgi-bin  I get Forbidden - no permission error.
<GirlyGirl> KittyGirl: You don't have to use Unity (I don't because its resource intensive), instead you can opt for Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Lubuntu .... same thing different UI
<cheako> PsychoX75: Yeah, vlc did'nt work vary well on my machine.  It had problems doing full-screen.  On my box the window boarders would always show and funky things happened if the window was resized or moved.
<PsychoX75> Kitty: i meant that for cheako
<PsychoX75> :)
<Monsterwizard> I dedicated 2GB to ubuntu in a virtual machine
<Monsterwizard> is that enough?
<hagus> How do I make cgi-bin my own again?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: 2GB what?
<Monsterwizard> RAM
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: More than.
<Monsterwizard> awesome
<Monsterwizard> hope unity works in a virtual machine
<zeks> oh god
<th0r> zeks: you called?
<cheako> PsychoX75: Plus it has only a freaction of the featurs you'll find in mplayer...  though it's a got a GUI to configure it.
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Not gonna unless you have 3D support
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: In Virtualbox, that's done trough guest additions
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: No idea about other VMs
<KittyGirl> PsychoX75: oh
<Monsterwizard> theadmin oh no
<Monsterwizard> guest additions never load for me
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: I suppose you don't really know how to use them, then
<PsychoX75> cheako: the problem i have is that my GPU is a cheap videocard. But my CPU is a quadcore. So when playing blu-ray it can't handle it. I'm trying to 'tell' the mediaplayer to just let the CPU do the job.
<Monsterwizard> nope
<Monsterwizard> I'll install ubuntu and have a closer look
<allowoverride> yawns, when are we going to discuss ubuntu again.... looks around...
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: It's something like: mount /dev/sr0 /mnt ; /mnt/VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<Monsterwizard> i'm running windows
<allowoverride> since we are not allowed to talk about anything else...
<zacktu> i just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 -- all windows open maximized -- where's the setting for that?
<Monsterwizard> with ubuntu in a virtual machine
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Well, you'll be installing Guest additions in Ubuntu...
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Because Ubuntu is the guest
<Monsterwizard> oh
<Monsterwizard> :P
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Before that command, make sure to go to Devices -> Install Guest Additions on the VM's window menu
<Monsterwizard> once it's installed I'll be asking
<Monsterwizard> I hope it's not too confusing
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: I might not be around anymore though xD
<Monsterwizard> please stay
<Monsterwizard> bitcoins?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: No, thanks xD It doesn't really depend on me
<allowoverride> im trying to decide which is best to use and why as a desktop to use for surfing the net, programing, dev, vbox, printing, ya know, which is better?  10.04 LTS or 10.10? any suggestions? thank you very much
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: But I'll stay
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Well, will try to
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: I guess I'll be around for at least a couple hours more
<Monsterwizard> oh good
<Monsterwizard> It's configuring the hardware artm
<Monsterwizard> atm*
 * theadmin misread "atm" as "ARM" and thought "wow, Ubuntu has other architectures now?"
<allowoverride> is there really a big diff between them? in functionality ? hard to describe. just want it for my laptop
<allowoverride> plus and minuses if you will between 10.04 and 10.10
<oCean> !arm | theadmin there is an arm project
<ubottu> theadmin there is an arm project: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<theadmin> oCean: Oh, cool
<theadmin> oCean: Well, should have guessed since I can technically install Ubuntu on my Android phone xD
<allowoverride> how long does 10.04 have left supporting wise?
<allowoverride> i like gnome desktop, should i just try 11.04
<oCean> allowoverride: each LTS has 3 years support for desktop and 5 for server version
<allowoverride> oCean: ok
<allowoverride> this is a laptop only
<oCean> allowoverride: you can download the CD images, and run as livecd, then decide which you like better
<allowoverride> i been using 10.10 so long and i have loaded so much, updated, upgraded so much that i cant tell the diff really. kernels are obviously newer, but what am i missing?
<theadmin> allowoverride: That means 3 years for you
<TheCowgirl> allowoverride, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<theadmin> allowoverride: You're missing, well, at least Unity
<TheCowgirl> for dates
<allowoverride> TheCowgirl: thanks
<allowoverride> so what will happen on april 2012 ?
<allowoverride> 10.04 will be dead?
<TheCowgirl> they just stop releasing updates
<theadmin> allowoverride: Yup. You should upgrade before then.
<oCean> allowoverride: no, as I told you 10.04 has 3 years of support
<jrib> allowoverride: that's 2 years...
<allowoverride> i dont get it, why do they do that?
<user__> hi
<Shatters> btw, reason I pulled steve jobs into convo earlier was in case some of you didn't know he died yesterday
<theadmin> allowoverride: Do you think keeping repositories, with gigabytes of data, for ALL the releases would be easy to manage?
<oCean> allowoverride: to be able to move the efforts to newer releases
<livcd> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> allowoverride: Also provide support with HUGE differences in software...
<allowoverride> so should i just goto 11.04 LTS and load gnome desktop
<TheCowgirl> 11.10 is out this month, no?
<drussell> allowoverride: it's the effort of keeping on top of all the updates and all the security patches, we can only support a limited number of versions at once
<allowoverride> i dont like the unity dm
<theadmin> allowoverride: 11.04 is not an LTS, 11.10 will be if I recall right
<jrib> theadmin: no
<drussell> theadmin: 12.04 will be LTS
<allowoverride> i thought only .04 is LTS
<theadmin> jrib: Oh, right
<oCean> allowoverride: I told you to download the images and try the live cd
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: no 11.10 is not
<allowoverride> ic, goes by 2's
<oCean> allowoverride: then decide for yourself
<user__> hi
<Monsterwizard> theadmin shall I shutdown ubuntu first?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Sorry, I forget their release scheme
<xrdodrx> allowoverride, no, it goes by _fours_
<allowoverride> oCean: not really helping with attitude like that
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: What? No.
<allowoverride> 8, 10, 12, thats um, 2's if the math is correct lol
<xrdodrx> allowoverride, 10.04 LTS, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 LOTS
<allowoverride> yah i understand that
<allowoverride> i meant lts only by 2's
<bazhang> allowoverride, please dont poll here. try a live cd and decide
<allowoverride> just taking educated guess
<allowoverride> poll?
<allowoverride> huh
<bazhang> allowoverride, yes. thats enough.
<allowoverride> live cd's are slow, what are you talking about
<xrdodrx> allowoverride, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for all the information you'd ever need about ubuntu's release cycle :)
<allowoverride> i would never suggest that to anyone unless they were on windows
<Monsterwizard> ohboy, I'm in ubuntu now
<allowoverride> live cd's are for noobs to linux period, any linux
<allowoverride> sheshh
<Monsterwizard> theadmin shall  I install guest addons?
<Monsterwizard> from the virtual box menu?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: yup
<Monsterwizard> oh cool
<Monsterwizard> shall I press ok?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: What's the prompt?
<Monsterwizard> yeah the prompt
<Monsterwizard> ubuntu prompt
<Monsterwizard> I pressed ok
<Monsterwizard> and it opened the terminal
<FloodBot1> Monsterwizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> !enter | Monsterwizard
<ubottu> Monsterwizard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LindaLoveLace> is there some type of #offtopic? - im writing an application via email and my friend copy pasted what got him the job, i just want it reworded so it doesn't look so similar.
<Monsterwizard> #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> LindaLoveLace: What (s)he said
<Monsterwizard> ok so I press return to get off the terminal
<Monsterwizard> now what?
<GirlyGirl> !ot | LindaLoveLace
<ubottu> LindaLoveLace: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Open a terminal, go to the place where the cd is mounted, and run the .run file in there
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: That's the itineary, if you need the details ask away
<hackel> I just ran Disk Utility and discovered a bunch of NBD devices (which it identifies as Solid-State Disks for some reason).  What could be causing this?  I don't even have nbd-client/server installed and have never used a network block device!
<Monsterwizard> how do I get to the cd
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Are you in GNOME currently?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: i.e. Ubuntu Classic
<Monsterwizard> yes
<Monsterwizard> what do I run
<Monsterwizard> I'm in the folder
<Monsterwizard> GUI
<FloodBot1> Monsterwizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monsterwizard> oops sorry
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Okay, open the CD in a filemanager of some sort, it should be in your places menu
<theadmin> Next, hit Ctrl+L and tell me what that gives
<Monsterwizard>  There's VDI, VMDK, VHD, HDD
<Monsterwizard> oops
<ePlus> hello
<Monsterwizard> Media/Vbox.................etc
<ePlus> can someone please shed some light on my wireless issue
<Balaji_TVR> Dear Frineds, I'm new to Ubuntu!
<Balaji_TVR> I've a question on how to open C++Annotation-pdf which I've installed via synaptic package manager? In other words, when I install any help/doc file via synaptic manager, how to open it? I could not find it via dash too?
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Can you paste the FULL address?
<Monsterwizard> I can't :/
<x404x> any suggestion for a vox audio recorder for linux ? I tryed audacity but it crashes after a while
<cm1nus> halp
<ePlus> i have a wireless usb dongle that is unable to establish a connection to my hidden network
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Oh, I see the deal, okay, just take a screenshot then xD Or whatever
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Either way, meh
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Open a terminal, type "cd PASTE_THIS_ADDRESS_HERE" there, hit Enter
<ePlus> it can see other networks, it attempts to connect to the network etc, but it just comes back to re-enter the password for that ssid, even though is correct
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Next, give me the output of "ls | grep *.run"
<ePlus> i am not sure is a driver issue as i can see other networks around etc. i'm running ubuntu 11.04
<g0rs> does the CPU frequency selector actually work on gnome?
<Monsterwizard> ok there's autorun.sh
<theadmin> ePlus: Probably more of a networkmanager and wpa_supplicant issue
<Monsterwizard> runasroot.sh
<Monsterwizard> Vboxlinuxadditions.run
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: That one
<theadmin> Okay, type "sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run" (and note that it's case-sensetive!)
<Monsterwizard> do I double click it on the file manger?
<w30> Balaji_TVR, in a terminal type: sudo find / -name C++Annotation-pdf -print     then cd to that directory in your file manager and click on it
<Monsterwizard> sudo "Enter path address" run?
<ePlus> theadmin: thanks for the reply. i have installed wicd but it says no available networks
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Just the way I wrote it, that's all
<theadmin> ePlus: Okay, that's weird, does "iwlist wlan0 scan" return anything?
<batouzo> damn.. how to install Flash on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<theadmin> !flash | batouzo
<ubottu> batouzo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Monsterwizard> theadmin sorry I've lost you
<batouzo> simply following firefox suggestion is not working
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: Run that in the terminal you had opened
<ePlus> theadmin: should i remove gnome network manager before using wicd?
<Monsterwizard> yes how do I run that file
<theadmin> ePlus: No, you should just shut it down
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: *sigh* Type the command I gave you just now
<GirlyGirl> batouzo: Any reason to not be on 11.04
<theadmin> Monsterwizard: sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<ePlus> is it a service that i should stop?
<theadmin> ePlus: Yeah, dig around /etc/init for the name, I always forget it as it has some weird capitalization
<batouzo> GirlyGirl: 11.04 sucks
<ePlus> theadmin: "network-manager", network-interface-security and network-interface
<batouzo> radeon driver problems. strange UI (yes I know it can be disabled), many glitches (seen on computers that do use 11.04)
<ePlus> network-manager you reckon?
<ePlus> yep
<batouzo> theadmin:   do I need to  "Enable the Third-party software repository" on 10.10 ?
<ePlus> that was the one
<Monsterwizard> thanks theadmin it's loading
<GirlyGirl> batouzo: 11.10 is coming soon and then 10.10 is close to EOL
<Monsterwizard> was that the hard bit?
<Balaji_TVR> w30, Thank you. I've installed many help/doc package for c++ or linux and etc. So to open those doc file, is there any better way to open in some unified interface? or only way is to search? The problem in search is I would not no the exact file name as I install those as packages.
<theadmin> batouzo: Yeah
<ePlus> theadmin: iwlist wlan0 outputs no scan results
<batouzo> GirlyGirl: I can only hope it will be better... I will see once it's released.
<theadmin> ePlus: Weird... Sounds like a driver problem
<ePlus> though there were scan results in the gnome network manager???
<batouzo> theadmin: realy? because I can install that package
<batouzo> I did installed:
<Monsterwizard> ok done
<GirlyGirl> batouzo: There are many other ways if you dislike Unity, ... KDE, Gnome-shell, XFCE ...
<batouzo> i   flashplugin-installer
<glebihan> Balaji_TVR, some of that documentation may be available in devhelp
<batouzo> and despite it being installed (and restarting firefox) still youtube.com vids do not play. Why so?
<GirlyGirl> ePlus: its iwlist scan
<Monsterwizard> so how do I now make the screen true full screen
<w30> Balaji_TVR, most linux distros have a doc or docs folder somewhere. mine is /usr/share/doc
<batouzo> I have installed       i   flashplugin-installer    (and restarting firefox)  -- but still youtube.com vids do not play.  What can be wrong?
<Balaji_TVR> yep, for me too the same but I see several 100s of folder for everything
<Dolev> test
<Balaji_TVR> w30: yep, for me too the same but I see several 100s of folders for everything.  Would like to know is there any better editor to open the wanted one in organized way. Something similar to MSDN editor.
<w30> Balaji_TVR,  also man  <command> or info <command> will acces documentation
<batouzo> anyone knows how to really install flash in 10.10 ?
<w30> Balaji_TVR, apropos <subject> is a good fishing command to lead  to something more
<liar> hi, i dont know if this is the right place to ask but you might know... i am looking for good audio recording and editing software but can't find anything which is sufficient for my needs :(
<robotti^> does anybody know, how to disable touchpad on ultranav keyboard?
<robotti^> I love trackpoint, but touchpad is terrible.
<Balaji_TVR> w30, Thank you. I have located the folder and the installed file name is "cplusplusus.pdf". So, after manual search in the whole doc folder, I have found the file name to open. Hence, at first place, without knowing the file name one could not search too.
<theadmin> robotti^: There should be a key (often a fn-key) for that
<batouzo> does flash work at ubuntu 10.10 now?
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> I sent a 7zip file to someone who uses ubuntu and they say the ubuntu 7zip command "p7zip" doesn't have an "x" option (which is how I extract them)...
<batouzo> in firefox
<theadmin> ljsdofuynsdfufuh: The command is "7z" actually
<cm1nus> im here to ea brains
<cm1nus> *eat
<robotti^> theadmin: cool?
<cm1nus> i hear thers a lot of brains in here
<robotti^> theadmin: no there is not
<theadmin> robotti^: Okay, well...
<bazhang> cm1nus, wrong place
<Balaji_TVR> w30, the installed package name is "c++annotation-pdf" and the file name what I see and required is "cplusplus.pdf". I could succeed only after manual search. I would like to know is there any better way to locate through nice help/doc interface.
<Xarn_> cm1nus ##c
<robotti^> theadmin: I just try xinput
<theadmin> robotti^: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled --type=bool false
<w30> Balaji_TVR, and don't forget system help in the menu
<robotti^> theadmin: but when I disabled, it disabled also trackpoint
<cm1nus> sorry im not regietered derp
<bazhang> cm1nus, actual ubuntu support question?
<robotti^> theadmin: that does not do nothing
<cm1nus> my apt-get doesnt work why is this?
<Pici> Balaji_TVR: dpkg -L c++annotation-pdf
<cm1nus> and also firefox it keeps crashing
<cm1nus> i cand play youtube
<bazhang> !work | cm1nus
<ubottu> cm1nus: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> theadmin: so "7z x [filename]" works on ubuntu with p7zip package installed?
<cm1nus> hapl pls
<theadmin> ljsdofuynsdfufuh: Should.
<robotti^> theadmin: Instantly?
<robotti^> there is stil touchpad
<robotti^> should I reboot?
<w30> Balaji_TVR, too many  different help and doc schemes exist for Linux, that I agree too.
<theadmin> robotti^: Hm, I think not
<robotti^> theadmin: what then
<theadmin> robotti^: Probably that's some old setting, sorry, not sure then
<batouzo> theadmin: I had to deinstall falsh and instead install adome-something
<w30> Balaji_TVR, after you install a program or app you can query Synaptic to see what installed. decs, executables, etc
<Balaji_TVR> w30, the cmd "dpkg -L c++annotations-pdf" says the package is not installed but Synaptic shows that its installed and I could manually see those files too.
<robotti^> theadmin: http://dpaste.com/629018/
<Balaji_TVR> w30, from there only "installed-files tab" I was able to locate the folder and files installed
<robotti^> theadmin: http://dpaste.com/629020/
<glebihan> Balaji_TVR, since every application is free to put documentation wherever it wants on the system (even if it's usually in /usr/share/doc /usr/share/gtk-doc /usr/share/doc-base or similar) and to use whatever file format it wants to distribute the documentation, there isn't a unified interface which will allow you to browse all the documentation.
<glebihan> Balaji_TVR, you mistyped the name of the package in your command
<glebihan> Balaji_TVR, it's c++-annotations-pd
<glebihan> Balaji_TVR, it's c++-annotations-pdf
<TheLolrus> hi! I have a new computer with a sandy bridge i7 and an nvidia 460m... how do i determine which is the active card? i hear there are often issues
<robotti^> theadmin: what you think about, what is wrong with that?
<w30> Balaji_TVR, case is very important in Linux so always check caps key *smile*
<Balaji_TVR> w30, Thanks for correcting my topo. I could see the same what we could see via synaptic "installed-files" tab. Also I agree with you that every application can put the files under its own directory structure with its own format.
<w30> Balaji_TVR, glebihan did that
<Balaji_TVR> w30, what is glebihan?!
<glebihan> that's a good question, what am I ?
<Balaji_TVR> w30, oops, another user!
<delinquentme> so i just d/led a tarball for GHMM .. im wondering how do I unzip and install it ?
 * w30 thinks glebihan is an awsome bot
<auronandace> delinquentme: ghmm?
<auronandace> !software | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<m3talh3ad> hello
<w30> Balaji_TVR, able to read minds
<m3talh3ad> may i ask a question?
<robotti^> nobody knows about my keyboard?
<robotti^> okay
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, sure, just ask, don't ask to ask
<DustyMonk> robotti^: please put your question in one line
<m3talh3ad> a friend of mine told that gnome is not supported by ubuntu anymore
<w30> m3talh3ad, one
<m3talh3ad> is that true?
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, not at all
<m3talh3ad> then?
<Balaji_TVR> w30, thanks for your response.
<DustyMonk> !gnome| m3talh3ad
<ubottu> m3talh3ad: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Balaji_TVR> leave now
<m3talh3ad> yes i know that. what i meen that in the new versions of ubuntu gnome is not the default environment
<w30> Balaji_TVR, stick with Linux a while, it's powerful when you find out how to use it
<auronandace> !unity | m3talh3ad
<ubottu> m3talh3ad: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, well gnome is still the desktop environment, but unity is now the default shell that runs over gnome
<AlexeyShuster> test
<m3talh3ad> ok thank you very much
<robotti^> DustyMonk: sorry! my question is about how to disable touchpad from my ultranav keyboard. I already use trackpoint, but I do not want use touchpad
<Hamled> How can I force upstart to consider a job to not be running? I try sudo start mysql and it says the job is already running, but there is no mysql process
<auronandace> m3talh3ad: bear in mind that gnome2 is no longer supported in 11.10 onwards (but gnome3 is)
<m3talh3ad> thats not good. ia hate gnome 3
<auronandace> m3talh3ad: doesn't affect me, i use xfce
<m3talh3ad> auronandace: cant get used to it
<m3talh3ad> auronandace: gnome2 lover
<vsync_> http://pics.kuvaton.com/bshit/bet_my_life.jpg
<glebihan> Hamled, if it says it's running, it probably really is. The name of the process is mysqld. If really it isn't running, then try "sudo stop mysql" and then "sudo start mysql" again
<m3talh3ad> anyone knows where is the log for history?
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, with gnome3 you can still use the gnome-fallback-session and gnome-panel which is very similar to gnome2
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: thnks
<w30> auronandace, what does one use to get a gnome2 like menu and not that god awful full screen application page or dock that splatters every where?
<noisewaterphd> hey guys, was just upgrading a notebook from 10.10 to 11.04 using the update manager. I wasnt paying much attention to it so I do not know at which point it failed, but the machine no longer boots. anyone been down this raod?
<io> w30: you mean, unity?
<donald__> hy guys, this might be the wrong place to ask but here I go.... Where can I learn programming? or which network should I join to ask this question?
<w30> io, yes or the applications menu of gnome3
<auronandace> w30: sorry, you lost me
<griffrez> Hello
<ncrypter> Hey Gang, anyone know a fork of remastersys or another tool that dose the same thing, since remastersys is no longer developed
<griffrez> I'm new here and kinda noobish to Linux.
<io> w30: you want to use Gnome instead of Unity right? or am I misunderstanding
<io> !classic | w30
<ubottu> w30: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<griffrez> I got a small problem. I just installed Ubuntu, I decided to update it and I got to a point where the screen started freezing -> black screening -> back on, but freezing -> black screening -> back on, but freezing ... for like 10 times then it showed me lots of white text in black background.
<griffrez> Like it had crashed on something.
<Hamled> glebihan, I ran status on it and it turns out that it was stuck in something before it actually started the mysqld process (/bin/sh -e /proc/self/fd/10) so I was able to kill that and start it
<griffrez> or*
<Hamled> glebihan, thanks though :)
<donald__>  ok then i'm in the wrong place....
<w30> auronandace, I haven't used 11.10 so I don't know gnome3 other than fedora but that unity side launcher is awful. It take a full 30 seconds to get to the bottom icon
<auronandace> w30: oh, i've never used unity, i use xfce
<glebihan> Hamled, you're welcome
<m3talh3ad> anyone knows where is the logfile for HISTORY
<m3talh3ad> ?
<griffrez> *bump*
<theadmin> m3talh3ad: History of what?
<griffrez> :(
<m3talh3ad> history the command iamean
<ncrypter> donald__ theproblem with your question is it is very broad, just google tutorials about the language you are interested in learning and dig in
<theadmin> m3talh3ad: ~/.bash_history
<w30> io, I like classic with compiz although compiz only exists on my box to impress Vista7 users
<griffrez> Oh
<griffrez> And after the update, Ubuntu started thinking that my hardware couldn't run Unity.
<griffrez> But it can, it was running in the beginning
<w30> auronandace, you and Linus both, ha!
<m3talh3ad> theadmin: i checked it but i does not seem to work with "tail -n0 -f "
<ncrypter> SO yeah, anyone know of a tool along the lines of remastersys?
<Gleno> Is it possible to install Ubuntu through windows without CDs or USB keys? I have an empty harddrive that I want project Ubuntu on... Doable?
<donald__> ncrypter, I did but most of them tell you you should buy a book and stuff, I stubbled upon a site once where you could learn in some kind of web based "game"
<siavashserver> griffrez, reinstall drivers
<siavashserver> ?
<auronandace> w30: i've never liked gnome2 though
<donald__> ncrypter, but I can't find the website anymore
<griffrez> siavash, I never installed drivers, to start off
<griffrez> I started Ubuntu for the first time
<griffrez> Started updating
<griffrez> And got that problem
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<griffrez> It crashed
<ncrypter> donald__ what language are you interested in pm me
<griffrez> Sorry, ubottu
<griffrez> (probably a bot... but still.)
<donald__> ncrypter, how do I do that, sorry, new to xchat :s
<griffrez> I'm doing the "Partial Upgrade" it is telling me to do.
<siavashserver> griffrez, which card? and which drivers? (open source iguess)
<bil21al> what is the channel of ubuntu  friendly dquard?
<bil21al> squard
<griffrez> Siavash, my GPU is an ATI Radeon HD 4770. Drivers... the ones that come with Ubuntu's installation.
<w30> auronandace, when you use xfce do you get all those gnome-whatever gui configure apps
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, no it doesn't work with tail -f because the history is only written at the end of the bash process (ie when you quit the terminal)
<siavashserver> griffrez, try installing prop drivers
<auronandace> w30: not sure what you are referring to, xfce has its own settings
<griffrez> siavashserver: I once had a small problem with prop drivers a little time ago
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: i want to make a script that logs history to another file
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: do you have any suggestions?
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, just copy the file ?
<griffrez> I installed it, and on the boot, Linux was outputting a video signal that my monitor could not interpret.
<w30> auronandace, fine, that answers me
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: no
<siavashserver> griffrez, no issues here. catalyst 11.8 + radeonhd 4890
<delinquentme> so im trying to run a file called autogen.sh ... from terminal ... i did a LS .. and the file is *clearly* present in the current directory
<griffrez> siavashserver: I think it has to do with the refresh rate my monitors give out to understand it can stand.
<delinquentme> but when i type in autogen.sh and hit enter
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: reads the output of the command history, and logs it in real time in the file i want
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, you can't
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/2651053 << this
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: ok thnks. i will check it out with python maybe
<griffrez> siavashserver: Then the driver starts sending signal at that RR that is not supported, crashing video signal.
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, what do you mean "check it out with python" ?
<griffrez> I tried using the drivers that you can get on ATI's website itself and it worked
<siavashserver> griffrez, with opensource drivers?
<siavashserver> those issues ^
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: i mean that i will write something in python. sorry my english is not very good
<griffrez> siavashserver: I had that problem with the drivers that come up with the Linux GUI
<griffrez> When it shows "Want to install proprietary drivers, closed-source, blah blah"
<griffrez> When I say eys
<griffrez> yes*
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, I got that, but what do you to do with python ?
<griffrez> To enabled them, they crash the signal in the next bootup
<griffrez> My monitor then reports that the signal is on a refresh rate not supported by it.
<glebihan> m3talh3ad, whatever language you use you won't be able to access commands in real-time unless you modify bash itself
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: i am gonna find a way to do this with python. dont know exactly what, yet
<m3talh3ad> glebihan: ok i wiil keep that in mind
<Lerrick> can i use any cpanel for ubuntu?
<w30> griffrez, eys, I thought you were Canadian for a second. err.... that's "ahe" I quess.Sorry
<KeyLimePi> Anyone here work with nvidia cards on Ubuntu?
<angel28> Hello, Need help :) I've set up 2 pop3 email accounts using Evolution client, but the problem all mail is dropped into the inbox, so I would like to create 2 folders for each email account and let the mail divide between the folders according to the accounts is that possible ?
<drumbug1> quit
<Swern> i want to  echo   00-00  | 00-01 | 00-02  ....  to 09-FE  09-FF;   what is best way to do this do this in bash
 * drumbug1 smacks head
<w30> KeyLimePi, all I did was install the Ubuntu Nvidia drivers by enabling the restricted drivers in the Synaptic repos
<KittyGirl> Swern: ShoeTerminal
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> anyone here boot a live ubuntu disk on their macbook pro?
<Pici> Swern: #bash would be a better place to ask.
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> It isn't working for me
<KeyLimePi> w30: Ah, okay.  I had no problems installing the drivers. Im just trying to ascertain why my 3D program insists that it cant use the stereo buffer of my vid  card
<diesel> quit
<GirlyGirl> ljsdofuynsdfufuh: it works in bios emulation mode
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> what dat?
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> GirlyGirl: how is it selected, etc?
<diesel> exit
<diesel> part
<KeyLimePi> diesel: I think you must type a / before the word quit
<diesel> thx
<g0rs> diesel: type /part
<GirlyGirl> ljsdofuynsdfufuh: http://wiki.debian.org/MacBook/DebianInstallTutorial#MacBook_installation_prerequisites
<w30> KeyLimePi, stereo buffer is a video card issue? I would have thought of sound problem with that error. That shows you what I know eh?
<shai27> Hello,I don't know if someone replay to my questions becuase the line went off, I've added 2 pop3 email account under Evolution client and the problem both emails are going to the same place (inbox) I would like to create a seperated folders for each email so the email will be divide into the folders according to the accounts is that possible ?
<KeyLimePi> w30: Yeah. I dont know why its not working now. Only noticed it cuz I tried to render out some shapes in Maya.  Then  I got this error: Warning: Unable to get OpenGL visual with a stereo buffer, trying without //.
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> So the "Try Ubuntu" option on the live disk doesn't work on my macbook pro - is it supposed to?
<zelozelos> if i change my swap area will it effect booting? i get a warning in gparted but thought it was unlikely because im only changing the swap
<zelozelos> and all im wanting to do is reclaim some unused space thats b4 and after it (increasing the size by about 1.5gb to get rid of unused space
<delinquentme> does this make sense to anyone?  http://pastie.org/2651053  <, this file is clearly there .. but im unable to run it as a command?
<organiks> hey all
<fritsch> delinquentme: ./autogen.sh
<delinquentme> nice!
<organiks> could someone tell me why i cant connect to network drives over my lan via samba but im able to ping them?
<zelozelos> organiks, tunneling?
<fritsch> organiks: does it ask for a password? ping != sbm
<fritsch> organiks: smb
<ewaldmire> organiks: that could be a lot of things - share permissions, perhaps?
<organiks> zelozelos: network drive
<organiks> fritsch : no password just says opening, then unable to mount
<ljsdofuynsdfufuh> so who here has a macbook?
<zelozelos> if i change the size of swap will it messup the boot, hd is setup (ntfs, ext3) (ext3, free space, swap freespace) i just want to reclaim the free space
<fritsch> organiks: hard to diagnose
<organiks> ewaldmire: how do i check the permissions
<fritsch> zelozelos: should work, but be careful not to create too many primary partitions
<fritsch> zelozelos: and backup your data
<organiks> i did "sudo testparm" and everything came back
<organiks> ok
<ewaldmire> organiks: check through /etc/samba/smb.conf
<organiks> would it show me the workgroup there?
<ewaldmire> wait sorry - are the shares on a SAMBA server, or a Windows box?
<organiks> both boxes running u11.04 64bit
<organiks> with samba installed
<ewaldmire> ok - check through /etc/samba/smb.conf on the box that's hosting the shares
<ewaldmire> also check the file permissions (ls -l) to make sure they are accessible to the correct users/groups
<ramy_d> my server boots without enabling eth0. Simply running sudo ifconfig eth0 up fixes the problem, but i need the server to start it automatically on boot. if i put the command in /etc/rc.local will this fix my problem?
<ewaldmire> organiks: look into smbclient (man smbclient) for testing
<organiks> k
<Stefano91> salve a tutti
<zelozelos> well i guess that will work for now, looks like a full format is in order for me, 2 many partitions, all started when  i shrunk the windows partitoin to install win 8 to check it out all of a sudden i had 2 swaps, a 1.5mb unused spot at the end, another 5.2gb in the middle...heh poor managment on my behalf rolf
<hertil> Hello everybody
<hertil> I have a semi-advanced question
<hertil> I use Ubuntu 11.04
<hertil> I have a serious problem, and I've tried to find the solution but it's kind of advanced. I cut & paste (I should've copied) a ~20 GB folder to an external harddrive. When it was finished I unmounted, the icon disappeard, and I withdrew the USB-cable obviously too soon, because now there are only 5 files in the directory. I've tried to use scalpel but it doesn't find anything. Is there a way...
<hertil> ...for linux to resume writing to the drive if I remount it, or is there a way to access some kind of cache where the files are. They cannot just disappear, can they?
<FloodBot1> hertil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hertil> sorry, didn't mean to flood
<zelozelos> hertil, so durring a install from usb you prematurely removed the usb?...start install over agin
<hertil> no install
<fVckingmania> good afternoon !!
<hertil> I copied a directory with images from my home directory to an external device
<hertil> sorry
<hertil> I moved it
<fVckingmania> I need to remove the permisions to a user in a folder, how can I do that???
<zelozelos> hertil, i think it should still exist at the orig, if u used drag n drop that is it dont actually "move" it ends up just copying
<BarkingFish> hertil: so I understand you correctly?  You moved a folder by using cut & paste, and removed your usb too early, now the file is incomplete on the target machine, and gone from the source, correct?
<sajimon> hertil: sorry to hear, have you tried to fsck this filesystem?
<hertil> BarkingFish: exactly
<Swern> i want to  echo   00-00 to 00-FF  then 01-00 to 01-FF  up to  09-FF   what is best way to do this in bash
<zelozelos> hertil, if you deleted the orig you can try and recover deleted data...but its a long shot esp if the files were big
<zelozelos> hertil, try paste again
<nronksr> I need a GUI password input response for ssh.  What program is that called?
<hertil> all the files together were about 20-30 GB, I CUT the directory, so paste again won't work
<egc> hi, is there a command i can use to test two has values for equality?
<egc> hash values, i mean
<BarkingFish> hertil, it should hold the file in clipboard, in theory you should be able to paste more than once...
<hertil> BarkingFish: You cannot past two times if you cut the file
<BarkingFish> hm.
<hertil> but the files cannot disappear, they should be in some kind of cache somewhere
<hertil> right?
<zelozelos> hertil, the cache is emptied once the operation is complete
<BarkingFish> hertil, I can do this here.
<zelozelos> you might be able to recover the deleted files but its a long shot
<hertil> yeah but obviously it wasn't completed, since files aren't on the other drive
<BarkingFish> I can cut a file, paste to somewhere.  Go back and paste again, and get asked if I wish to overwrite it
<hertil> hmm
<zelozelos> hertil, and the longer you wait..the more stuff gets over written
<hertil> zelozelos: I know, I already tried scalpel to recover the files but I cannot find them among those files
<Mowhay> Hello.
<hertil> BarkingFish: That option is greyed out for me
<zelozelos> hertil, its prob too late then i hope theres another option, but is beyond me
<BarkingFish> Dang.
<KillerMask> Hey guys
<hertil> the thing is Ubuntu said it was finished
<hertil> that's why I unmounted
<hertil> but then it said error, since it was still writing somehow
<BarkingFish> It's finished leaving the source, the target may take some time to catch up.
<zelozelos> strange, if u unmounted b4 removing it it should have completed any actions 1st
<BarkingFish> depends on the transfer rate to the target device
<KillerMask> If you need any help just this out http://www.youtube.com/user/themaskappshacks
<hertil> BarkingFish: Yeah I've got that... It obviously wasn't finished but the rest of the files have to be somewhere, no? Like in a buffer or something
<BarkingFish> hertil, is the target device now plugged in again?
<hertil> yes
<BarkingFish> and it's mounted too?
<hertil> yes
<BarkingFish> I'll see if I can find some form of cache, it must go somewhere.
<BarkingFish> there must be information on the net about this
<hertil> BarkingFish: Yeah, I've searched but cannot find anything concrete, just something with a file buffer but not how to access it
<KillerMask> http://www.youtube.com/user/themaskappshacks
<hertil> BarkingFish: But I appreciate your help
<BarkingFish> give me a few moments, hertil - I'm looking :)
<BarkingFish> this might help you a little, hertil - I know you didn't delete the files, but this may prove useful
<BarkingFish> cut is effective delete from the source, no?
<BarkingFish> hertil, http://www.ehow.com/how_2064953_recover-deleted-files-linux.html
<nronksr> fyi: ssh-askpass is the package
<hertil> BarkingFish: I will try it, but I already tried scalpel but maybe that program isn't any good? It didn't find the files which I cut so that was weird. But I don't dare to shut down the computer if there is indeed a buffer.
<BarkingFish> i'm testing those instructions against my own installation, hertil.  I have cut files before, I will see if this finds them
<hertil> ok thanks
<zelozelos> ok now i have ntfs, (extended ext 4, swap, unused) the unused is now 1.02 mib...how do i get rid of it?
<zelozelos> resizing the swap area to take the unused space wont work, i guess 1.02 mib is too small for the changes?
<lllllqqqqq> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<zelozelos> should i delete the swap partition then re-make the swap partition?
<Pici> lllllqqqqq: yes?
<zelozelos> nope cant do that bc im using the extended partition (ext4, swap, unallo)
<zelozelos> well at least i got rid of 3 useless partitions
<delinquentme> any thoughts on this :  make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<zelozelos> delinquentme, sudo make install ;)
<zelozelos> err 1 is permissions if i remember correctly
<delinquentme> yeah still same error =/
<zelozelos> what are you compiling delinquentme ?
<delinquentme> ghmm
<aragorn5> hi
<delinquentme> http://ghmm.sourceforge.net/installation.html
<aragorn5> any other channels on the server?
<K350> Any command line tool to see when a file was created.? "Stat" only shows access"
<zelozelos> long list view i think shows that info
<aragorn5> i have a question about running tor
<K350> Is that the name of the tool?
<K350> aragorn5: shoot
<delinquentme> and here is whats going on when i "sudo make install"
<KillerMask> http://www.youtube.com/user/themaskappshacks
<bazhang> KillerMask, dont advertise please
<BarkingFish> finally :) Someone told him off. He's been doing that for nearly a half hour :)
<Ben64> and its all about windows
<hertil> BarkingFish: Any luck?
<LindaLoveLace> im having a brain fart, what are those buttons on top called? minimize, maximize, close
<BarkingFish> I can't get it to work here, maybe because my fs isn't supported
<BarkingFish> The disk I'm testing it on hertil is ntfs
<BarkingFish> and it only supports linux fs types - maybe you could try it and see if it works on your file system
<BarkingFish> i only have one other linux disk, and i can't umount that or i'll kill my system :)
<aragorn5> K350, after i do $ sudo /etc/init.d/tor start
<aragorn5> i get:   [warn] Permissions on directory /var/run/tor are too permissive.
<aragorn5> Oct 06 18:39:51.912 [warn] Before Tor can create a control socket in "/var/run/tor/control", the directory "/var/run/tor" needs to exist, and to be accessible only by the user and group account that is running Tor.  (On some Unix systems, anybody who can list a socket can conect to it, so Tor is being careful.)
<hertil> BarkingFish: I see, I would love to check but since I tested with scalpel which should recover deleted files I am kind of scared, since the program didn't find my files, but that's odd, it should work logically... You didn't find anything about continuing the buffer or something?
<LindaLoveLace> aragorn5: please use pastebin.
<BarkingFish> hertil, not immediately, no.  This was the first thing I find.  If scalpel can't get them, you can't do any worse than try this, hertil
<LindaLoveLace> aragorn5: my apologizes, thought you were spaming a whole list.
<ChrisOnNode> Hi there!
<hertil> BarkingFish: True, but I'm afraid that if there is a cache, it will be erased if I log out, since I need to unmount my /home partition
<LindaLoveLace> im having a brain fart, what are those buttons on top called? minimize, maximize, close?
<markitoxs> does anyone know a workaround for the VPN issues?
<ChrisOnNode> I need to create a script that is running as www-data, how can I do that ?
<w30> LindaLoveLace, would you accept Window Buttons?
<fritsch> ChrisOnNode: does it have to run once? or regularly?
<LindaLoveLace> w30: true enough hahaha, thanks!
<BarkingFish> that's a thought... one moment hertil, i may have an answer :)
<fritsch> ChrisOnNode: su -c myScript.sh www-data
<sparrowminer> ciao
<fritsch> ChrisOnNode: startet as root user
<BarkingFish> guys, ubuntu'ers - am I right in remembering that the dd command has a rescue option?
<fritsch> BarkingFish: nope
<BarkingFish> :(
<fritsch> BarkingFish: it just copys stuff bytewise
<LindaLoveLace> im having a problem when dragging windows from one window to another it stops at the window buttons
<fritsch> BarkingFish: you broke something?
<BarkingFish> i didn't, fritsch - hertil has a problem
<fritsch> BarkingFish: you can rescue something if yo backupped before
<fritsch> BarkingFish: what has he done with dd?
<ChrisOnNode> It need to be started by any user on the system and it needs to run on demand.
<BarkingFish> fritsch, they transferred by cut and paste a folder from a source drive to external hdd, but removed the usb when ubuntu said it was finished...
<BarkingFish> but it wasn't.
<ChrisOnNode> It is a script that run a svn update on a specific folder.
<Ben64> sounds like a security problem
<rebeccam> #/join millsfamily
<Ben64> you should find a better way to do that
<fritsch> BarkingFish: the did not correctly umount the drive?
<BarkingFish> fritsch, the result is that he has a reduced file on the target disk, and the file had gone from the source disk
<fritsch> BarkingFish: i do not see that dd can help here
<BarkingFish> fritsch, yes he did.  He umounted and removed the drive, but it came up with an error.  The buffer was still writing to the target USB disk
<fritsch> BarkingFish: mmh, that seems bad luck
<Ben64> if you delete a while while its being accessed, you can save it using /proc
<BarkingFish> so now, the file hangs in nothingness, and we're trying to locate ways to access the buffer before it's overwritten
<Ben64> http://www.hackinglinuxexposed.com/articles/20020507.html
<Database> Odd problem: On a liveCD of the Oneiric beta2, I can enable two-finger scrolling, but it doesn't work. The same option works fine on Arch with a bog standard install.
<oCean> Database: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Database> ah, apologies
<fritsch> Ben64: very cool
<fritsch> Ben64: i wonder about the last fact, the security issue
<fritsch> Ben64: i think an admin first looks at ps aux
<LindaLoveLace> im having a problem when dragging windows from one window to another it stops at the window buttons
<fritsch> Ben64: before he is searching through every directory for "an unknown" file
<LindaLoveLace> from one monitor to another monitor (dual screen)
<fritsch> LindaLoveLace: try on the other side :-)
<LindaLoveLace> fritsch: how do i change the buttons to the other side again?
<fritsch> LindaLoveLace: this has nothing to do with your first question
<fritsch> LindaLoveLace: if you move the window out the other side of your screen, does it work there?
<fritsch> LindaLoveLace: meaning left and right is switched?
<philcostin> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=258491740859939&set=o.188046354556748&type=1&ref=nf
<philcostin> oops wrong window :/
<LindaLoveLace> fritsch: actually i just fixed it had to change some settings in a monitor option
<fritsch> LindaLoveLace: jep - wanted to show you that
<w30> LindaLoveLace, ftp://98.213.59.214/pub/left_window_buttons.txt
<aragorn5> LindaLoveLace, http://pastebin.com/39np3VgT
<griffrez> Hello.
<griffrez> Hello :)
<silence_> Hello
<tbocs> hi
<hertil> BarkingFish: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/buffer-cache.html
<tbocs> really looking forward to contributing ... where to get started though?
<hertil> BarkingFish: This is what I meant, but I cannot figure out how to access it, before it is overwritten
<ChrisOnNode> Is it not possible to do that ?
<oCean> !participate | tbocs
<ubottu> tbocs: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<BarkingFish> hertil
<tbocs> thx
<cordoval> how it was to fix windows manager for ubuntu?
<BarkingFish> try man bdflush, hertil - see if that has any ideas
<cordoval> what command? my borders are gone
<griffrez> Hello
<griffrez> Can someone assist me? :)
<MontgoDB> griffrez: just ask, don't ask to ask.
<BarkingFish> !details | griffrez
<ubottu> griffrez: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<c03> hi, anyone using ironhide?
<hertil> BarkingFish: sync or fsync seem to do stuff that are interesting but honestly I don't dare to use it without knowing that it is exactly what I want
<hertil> BarkingFish: can you take a look?
<c03> It configured successfully and is running, but my VT 8 is empty
<BarkingFish> i've looked, hertil... I'll see the man for sync and check it
<griffrez> Well. I'm trying to install Java 1.7.0. What kind of package should I use for x64 version, and how to install that package?
<c03> do I have to close my x session on VT 7 first ??
<silence_> Sorry for offtop =) I have a question about virtualbox and com ports. There is a lineedit labeled "path" inside vbox com-ports options. Does it mean that i can work from guest os with device, that i have chosen there, as connected to com-port? I mean, can i emulate usb-connected mouse(for example) as com-connected?
<griffrez> I'm kinda of a Linux Noob... Sorry. :)
<MontgoDB> I accidentally installed x86 version instead of x86_64, is there any way I can just upgrade online on top of it instead of re-installing from a CD?
<Wurstmensch> hello there!
<xangua> MontgoDB: clear install
<oCean> silence_: try #vbox channel
<silence_> oCean> thx, ill try)
<LindaLoveLace> griffrez: you could try Software-Centre
<MontgoDB> xangua: requiring a format?
<griffrez> Does the Software Centre have Java 7?
<LindaLoveLace> griffrez: venter*
<Wurstmensch> anyone know his way around samba?
<LindaLoveLace> griffrez: bahh - Software Center*
<BarkingFish> hertil - it looks like all you do is open a terminal and type sync  in it.
<griffrez> LindaLoveLace: I got what you meant the first time, but still, I can't find Java 7 on the USC.
<BarkingFish> Apparently it's supposed to flush the memory, delayed reads and writes, etc, to wherever they were going
<hertil> BarkingFish: nothing happened
<LindaLoveLace> griffrez: im not sure, i think only J6
<cordoval> how to recover my window borders?
<cordoval> window manager in ubuntu is gone
<cordoval> how to fix it with a command?
<griffrez> LindaLoveLace: Even Java 6, there's no Java distribution from Oracle itself.
<LindaLoveLace> griffrez: im 100% sure i've seen Java 6 in USC
<cordoval> please
<glebihan> griffrez, the oracle distribution of Java is no longer in the repositories as far as I know
<BarkingFish> hertil, try to cd to the device you were copying from, and run sync from there
<MontgoDB> LindaLoveLace: probably thinking of icetea or something.
<griffrez> Can I install stuff with .rpm or .tar.gz file type?
<griffrez> If yes, how?
<griffrez> =)
<cordoval> compiz?
<BarkingFish> so if you were on /media/whatsit,  cd /media/whatsit in the terminal, and try sync again
<LindaLoveLace> openJDK do the same?
<cordoval> how to run a command to fix my window borders
<hertil> nope
<MontgoDB> cordoval: nautilus
<MontgoDB> or metacity
<cordoval> they are gone after a crash, MontgoDB nautilus?
<Arkaitz> hi
<cordoval> so just run nautilus
<cordoval> ok
<griffrez> Isn't Oracle's Java for efficient?
<BarkingFish> hertil, i'm sorry to say that I'm all out of ideas then.
<hertil> BarkingFish: doesn't work, it doesn't seem to do anything, it's too quick... there should be stuff there I think, since the computer has been on for a while now
<august33> is spotify 0.6.1 stable under wine for anybody?
<BarkingFish> you could try the recovery from /proc that someone mentioned earlier
<LindaLoveLace> august33: glad to see another fellow Spotify user ;)
<BarkingFish> but I think you've already closed the device you were moving the file from, yes?
<Wurstmensch> what do i have to do access or create a network with a windows7 machine? i can see the shares in the network environment from my ubuntu machine, but i can't access them (failed to mount windows share)
<LindaLoveLace> august33: i have yet tried it on linux, so i have no idea sorry.
<Wurstmensch> any ideas?
<hertil> BarkingFish: What do you mean by closed?
<BarkingFish> hertil, did you do it in a file manager, or in a terminal?
<hertil> file manager
<BarkingFish> have you closed that file manager down since you did the transfer?
<august33> spotify is awesome, i just don't have premium this time
<hertil> it was from desktop so that's not closed but of course the window with the external device closed since I unmounted
<BarkingFish> then the chances are, hertil, it's not even recoverable from /proc
<hertil> I see
<BarkingFish> the proc which was doing the transfer will have shut when the device was removed and the window closed, i'd imagine
<hertil> yes
<ryanclancy000> How do I make it so that www-data can read folders inside www/var, I wanted to make a folder just for pictures to display
<Wurstmensch> fuck y'all, niggers
<BarkingFish> I think maybe, hertil - this could be a lost cause.  Unless anyone else can suggest something you could do.
<august33> LindaLoveLace: disconnecting fb works but after 3 tracks or so freezes
<hertil> yeah ok, then I will try to find it on the harddrive I find it really odd that 20 GB just disappears
<aragorn5> Nobody knows what this warning in Tor means?  http://pastebin.com/39np3VgT
<hertil> thank you for your help then
<BarkingFish> no problem
<BarkingFish> we can only try, hertil - I'm just sorry you lost so much data
<BarkingFish> it's not technically lost, we just can't find it, i suppose
<Name141> What does "encrypt home" actually do ?
<august33> hopefully everyone having problems etc. can sign here: http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/native-spotify-app-for-linux/
<pitlimit> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 and am having problems getting my external monitor to a higher resolution . Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<hertil> BarkingFish: can you give me a hint how I would be able to check if the files are in /proc, where should I look?
<chriswr> hey guys , im having random crashes to a black screen with a bunch of text on it, cant move the mouse or open terminal or anything , only thing im able to do is hold down power button.  Anyone have any experience with these types of crashes?
<BarkingFish> they'd be in a folder under /proc/PID/
<griffrez> What is the cd order to get the terminal to go to my desktop?
<BarkingFish> hertil, ^^
<hertil> alright
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: cd ~/Desktop
<BarkingFish> and since you've closed the transfer, the procedure will have gone, and you don't know what the proc number was...
<griffrez> It gives me "/home/griffrez/desktop: no such file or directory"
<ubutnu> hi need help with keyboard led related issue..i figured out with someone from here that the solution worked fine.since 2 weeks strange issue occuring..led goes on like it should after some seconds it goes off and following message in kern.log http://pastebin.com/4znWChSL
<BarkingFish> griffrez, try /home/griffrez/Desktop
<genii-around> griffrez: Uppercase D on "Desktop"
<hertil> BarkingFish: would the files have the same names? wouldn't it work with like ls -R | grep filename ?
<BarkingFish> the local folders names are case sensitive, griffrez :)
<griffrez> Oh
<griffrez> That's pretty picky :3
<griffrez> But thanks
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: linux is VERY case sensitive
<griffrez> OK
<BarkingFish> hertil, I've no idea to tell truth.  I don't dabble much into the terminal
<BarkingFish> This is about the limit of what I can suggest for you :)
<griffrez> I'm trying to install Java 1.7, using the .tar.gz that was on Oracle's repository
<griffrez> I was able to extract it to a folder
<griffrez> Now
<griffrez> How can I actually install it? :P
<w30> Desktop is capital D
<BarkingFish> !enter | griffrez
<ubottu> griffrez: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<griffrez> Sorry
<griffrez> Kind of a habit
<BarkingFish> np
<griffrez> And I'm kinda in a rush.
<ubutnu> noone able to help?
<griffrez> :P
<BarkingFish> brb
<zaxonspox> hello, how to disable auto sliding in eye of gnome?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: use the .run file instead
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: mark it as executable and run it
<BarkingFish> ubutnu, It looks to me like you have a loose connection in your usb keyboard
<BarkingFish> it looks to be disconnecting and reconnecting
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: Where do I get that .run file?
<chriswr> if i have a system crash will the last thing in the call trace be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: www.java.com
<ubutnu> barkingfish i also though of this but i have checked and its not doing that the whole time..only when i activate led light
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: Are you sure you aren't redirecting me to Java 1.6?
<griffrez> Because I want 1.7
<ubutnu> BarkingFish, i also switched usb ports
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: not sure where that comes form
<ActionParsnip> *from
<BarkingFish> ubutnu, have you thought maybe the led connections to the board are faulty?
<griffrez> And on Oracle repository, there's only .rpm and .tar.gz files
<griffrez> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-se-jdk-7-download-432154.html
<BarkingFish> it could be internal fault, rather than the actual keyboard to pc wiring
<BarkingFish> brb
<OerHeks> griffrez, maybe this page is better help for java 7 >> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<ubutnu> BarkingFish, ok but in windows its working fine..so i excluded hardware..and it worked fine btu since 2 weeks its not working anymore
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: let me download and see what's what
<griffrez> I'm pretty happy that lots of keyboard shortcuts and other stuff are quite similar to Windows'
<m477> is it possible to check how many CPU time I have used since I logged?
<genii-around> m477: uptime   usually
<m477> genii-around: do you know which value is it?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: I just installed java using that file, symlinked to /opt/jdk1.7.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: after I extracted the file into /opt
<m477> genii-around: a i see in man uptime it is written
<m477> and the system load averages for the past 1, 5,
<m477>        and 15 minutes.
<m477> just
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: What file type did you get?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: the jdk-7-linux-i586.tar.gz  filename
<karen_m> i enabled 'automatically logon' for X, and i have an encrypted home dir.  Now X is hosed, how do I force it to ask me for a password or how do I fix it?
<griffrez> So
<ChrisOnNode> I will try again: <ChrisOnNode> I need to create a script that is running as www-data that can be runned by any user , how can I do that ?
<griffrez> I simply extract the jdk1.7.0 file to /opt?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: it makes a folder and you can symlink the file to your browsers plugins folder, works well
<griffrez> =o
<sdfsdggsg> How do  I install  Ubuntu?
<Name141> when you use 'encrypt home' does it actually encrypt the files in some sort of encryption keys?
<griffrez> I don't really need for browsers... I was more looking for Java to play Minecraft :P
<ActionParsnip> !install | sdfsdggsg
<ubottu> sdfsdggsg: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<griffrez> But wait
<chriswr> i think the problem to my random crashes are caused by something to do with the computer idling for a little, in the call trace it seems to do with my rt2800usb driver , can wifi go into idle?
<griffrez> I'm constantly typing sude instead of sudo
<griffrez> xD
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<griffrez> This link "http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html" helped me.
<griffrez> Thanks alot, OerHeks.
<griffrez> I'm still a noob so I need step-by-step stuff
<griffrez> :)
<dockhorn> hi, i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and my sound is really quiet...  i looked online and found suggestions i recompile the kernel.  is there a simpler way to fix it?
<chriswr> is there a way i can change my hard drives idle process or everything?
<OerHeks> dockhorn, maybe continue upgrade to 11.04 ?
<griffrez> I use a headset with a mechanical wheel to control volume. I can see that it increases my sound too high or too low with every tick.
<griffrez> I remember there was a configuration tweak to fix that
<griffrez> But I forgot how it was.
<dockhorn> oerheks i'd be willing to do that, but kpackagekit doesn't seem to think there is an upgrade available...  maybe i need to click some option to have it show up?
<w30> dockhorn, all sound? there is volume settings for system sounds aside from the main volume control
<OerHeks> dockhorn, check the update manager, software-sources, and see if upgrade is set to normal ( bottom line )
<dockhorn> w30: yes, all sound.  i've found the control panel and turned everything all the way up, with barely any effect
<dockhorn> OerHeks: yep, it's set to normal.  though yesterday it didn't think there were any updates at all, now it says there are 165 updates and it's running through them.
<dockhorn> maybe it just wanted to be rebooted a couple times. =p
<Faustus2> pressing shift while dragging and dropping moves ONE file, how can one drag-move multiple files?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: great guide dude :)
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: I'm getting a Error message when I try to run minecraft.jar
<griffrez> If you can help me on that.
<griffrez> "Faral: Read Error: Could not read or parse the JNLP file."
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: if you run:  java -version    does it say java version "1.7.0"
<griffrez> Yes
<snow_usa> YES
<snow_usa> Stephen Jobs has gone
<griffrez> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b147)
<griffrez> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 21.0-b17, mixed mode)
<w30> Faustus2, draw a box around them and you will drag all of them
<tibe> hello need help with ubuntu install
<tibe> installing from usbstick and it only shows Loading Operating System ...  nothing happens
<Faustus2> w30: no, sometimes it copies.. i think when you drag em to another partition
<griffrez> Nevermind
<griffrez> Got it running
<griffrez> :3
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: have you looked on minecraft forums? your java is the 1.7 as you expect
<tibe> anyone?
<griffrez> I got it working, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: coolio
<ActionParsnip> tibe: did you MD5 test the ISO you transferred?
<w30> Faustus2, yes you have to delete from partition one when /after draging to partition two
<tibe> ActionParsnip: nope. got 2 isos. tested them om 2 different sticks
<griffrez> Works really crappy though
<ActionParsnip> tibe: you must test them, you can statistically download an infinite number of files and never get a good one
<w30> Faustus2, or you can cut and paste and hope Com-Ed doesn't decide to cut your power mid transfer
<tibe> ActionParsnip: okay.
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | tibe
<ubottu> tibe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Faustus2> w30, yeah.. i wanted to drag and drop ... buhu
<ActionParsnip> tibe: also, test your RAM using the memtest on the liveUSB
<kuby> sera
<griffrez> How can I run .bin files?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: mark it as executable, then run it. If its java again then copy it to /opt and run it with sudo
<tibe> ActionParsnip: cant find a md5sum to compare it with
<griffrez> Linux doesn't let me copy files to /opt
<griffrez> :\
<tibe>  oh wait found it
<Sidewinder1> !hashes | tibe
<ubottu> tibe: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | tibe
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: use sudo to copy it
<griffrez> How?
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, For once, I beat 'ya. :D
<ActionParsnip> Sidewinder1: HI5
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: think about it
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, Right back at ya!
<nixmaniack> i have ubuntu and kubuntu installed. I'm getting a tooltip in full black(fg and bg) in KDE apps. How to change that?
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: Can you tell me what is the command to copy?
<griffrez> :)
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: where is the file located and what is the name?
<griffrez> It is at downloads
<tibe> It has the correct hash. anything else I can try?
<griffrez> And it is named jre-6u27-linux-x64.bin
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: sudo cp ~/Downloads/jre-6u27-linux-x64.bin /opt
<griffrez> Oh
<griffrez> =)
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: after you run it, READ the command
<griffrez> OK
<FreeWilly> evening all
<FreeWilly> have two drives in my ubuntu server box
<gr33npeace> hi.  I updated flash in google-chrome 14.0.835.202 and FF 7.0.1 this morning... but now flash videos are crashing the system totally... everything hangs and, I can't even drop to a tty to kill the process... I have a Dell M1330 with Nvidia graphics.  Can anyone help diagnose?
<FreeWilly> need to make them mount automatically when server starttsup
<FreeWilly> how do i do this, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: do you see how it works?
<gr33npeace> it's running Ubuntu 11.04 as well as the above
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: use /etc/fstab
<griffrez> I think so
<griffrez> sudo give permission
<FreeWilly> thanks ActionParsnip, care to just explain what that does, plz, im a nopob to linux
<griffrez> cp = copy
<griffrez> Then you put the origin directory
<griffrez> And the distiny directory
<griffrez> destiny*
<ActionParsnip> gr33npeace: can you give a PASTEBIN of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: now you can move files all over :)
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ZhUhKUQg
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: I copied the file to /opt, marked it as an application, and when I try to run it, it says it is of unknown type.
<ActionParsnip> gr33npeace: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<griffrez> Sorry xD
<TuxBlackEdo_> hello, i just used ddrecover to recover my hard drive, now I want to mount it  "mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /mnt/windows-recover (says)-> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb2': No such file or directory" so I think i need to use fdisk or fsck to try to rebuild/fix the filesystem, how do i do that?
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: thanks very much, I'll give that a try
<TuxBlackEdo_> ntfs-3g.probe -w /dev/sdb -> NTFS signature is missing.
<griffrez> Got any idea for my can't run .bin file?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: run:  cd /opt; sudo ./jre-6u27-linux-x64.bin
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: should do it
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: I did it, bu t my java is still 1.7
<griffrez> but*
<phoenixsampras> how to searc a string inside directories ?
<phoenixsampras> how to search a string inside directories ?
<orated> On what does the file transfer rate depends when transferring files over sftp?
<ccb> Im using 11.04 on a macbookpro 4,1 - running gkrell shows "temp7" @ 127C. All other temps fine. Anyone know what temp7 is?
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: rerun the: sudo update-java
<ActionParsnip> orated: bandwidth
<griffrez> ActionParsnip: All the available version are the 1.7.0 and the 1.6.0 OpenJDK
<genii-around> orated: The slowest machine between you and the endpoint. Maybe a little overhead for the encryption on endpoint but not much there.
<orated> ActionParsnip: I mean file transfer between networked computers using sftp. I got the systems connected to home network 192.168.2.100 to 102 ...
<Guest63540> Good Afternoon, Is there a Oneric RC today?
<ActionParsnip> orated: same, the lowest speed will determine the transfer rate
<ActionParsnip> Guest63540: ask in #ubuntu+1
<orated> genii-around: So, the encrytion is what causes delay?
<FreeWilly> i see with fstab it will automatically mount the specified device/partician to the path located in the fstab file, however i will still have to run the mount command
<Guest63540> k
<FreeWilly> am i understanding this correctly?
<orated> ActionParsnip: lowest speed will determine the transfer rate?!
<Guest63540> j/ #ubuntu+1
<genii-around> orated: Sometimes. If you have ssh set to use compression with -C it sometimes helps
<glebihan> FreeWilly, you won't need to run the mount command, partitions listed in fstab will be mounted on boot
<FreeWilly> ah
<Sidewinder1> FreeWilly, I don't think so, as long as it's in fstab and "on" it 'should' automount..
<ActionParsnip> orated: sure, the faster link will slow down to the speed of the slower link
<griffrez> I'm just going to delete the Java folder and start again?
<griffrez> Is that wise, ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> orated: to match, the transfer
<orated> glebihan: But if I do file copy within the same system , the speed would depend on HDD reat/write cycle... here while using sftp in the home network, i'm not getting it how
<ActionParsnip> grifferz: is what wise?
<griffrez> Deleting the java folder
<orated> genii-around: ^
<griffrez> To start again
<griffrez> usr/lib/jvm/
<ActionParsnip> orated: also, CPU speed due to the encryption (litle speed will be lost even in a slow system)
<orated> Sorry glebihan, it was for other nick
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: no joy I'm afraid... same system crunching failure, but now with added screen flickering... can you suggest anything else?  Could it be related to the nvidia graphics?
<genii-around> orated: The speed then is limited by whatever bottlenecks in your hardware or network, yes
<ActionParsnip> gr33npeace: does it work ok as a different (or new) user?
<FreeWilly> kk my samba set up points to the path on wich the drives are mounted, so all i would have to do is mount these drives to their path in fstab?
<griffrez> What is the command to delete a folder?
<griffrez> On the CMD?
<orated> Thanks ActionParsnip, genii-around
<FreeWilly> (samba working fine)
<Chwoka> is there a way to put the launcher on the bottom of the screen.
<ActionParsnip> griffrez: rm -r foldername
<gry> griffrez: rm -r
<organiks> Can someone plz help me figure out why i can connect to box1 with 11.04 wireless via samba from a wired box2 11.04 box but cant connect to wire from wireless box
<Mangeh> I have a sound problem, whenever i play a DVD, the sound is all glitchy and skippy.
<AKQJ10> anyone knows why `zenity --notification ...` doesn't work on ubuntu11.03?
<koleary> \quit
<BarkingFish> koleary, try that with a / instead if you really mean to quit your client
<griffrez> When I try to make a copy, I get omitted directory.
<griffrez> What does this mean?
<slak> hey
<gry> griffrez: it means you want to use -r switch if you want to copy subdirectories
<AKQJ10> grifferz, means that your using only one parameter?
<w30> grifferz, try cp -a
<gry> w30: :( so confusing
<slak> i have an issue with java i guess youd say.. im connecting to a wireless camera and on a windows desktop the video is the correct resolution
<griffrez> Oh
<slak> but the same video under linux (java applet / video) is zoomed in
<griffrez> I see
<griffrez> :)
<slak> as if in a lower res
<slak> anyone know how to change default behaviours of java/iced tea ?
<griffrez> When I type "su" and ask me for the password, isn't it my account's password?
<gry> slak: ask ##java
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: I created a new user, and it worked for 2 videos, then had the same crash.  does that tell you anything?
<OerHeks> grifferz, don't use su, sudo is the ubuntu way
<Jordan_U> griffrez: No, you're thinking of "sudo".
<AKQJ10> grifferz, `su` make you to perform login as another user, so you need to enter his password
<w30> grifferz,man i your friend man cp, man mv, man etc
<griffrez> I see. :(
<griffrez> Kinda of a noob here
<griffrez> :3
<AKQJ10> grifferz, `sudo` allows you to perform commands as root (if your user's on the sudoers list)
<ActionParsnip> gr33npeace: tried a different browser?
<griffrez> Yeah, I know that AKQJ
<w30> grifferz, you will get it sooner than you think
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: yup, same results in both chrome and firefox... which makes me think the problem is with the flash thing itself.. not the browsers
<racho> gr33npeace, get it from the official adobe page
<griffrez> Damn it
<griffrez> Can't install java correctly
<racho> the .tar.gz
<griffrez> D:
<griffrez> And I can't seem to be able to contact ##java
<Mangeh> griffrez
<griffrez> Yeah?
<Mangeh> are you using apt-get?
<griffrez> No.
<rapage> there are some files I need to open as root
<gr33npeace> racho: I tried originally... with no success
<griffrez> I'm trying to install Oracle's JDK 7
<rapage> what do I need to do
<Mangeh> oh
<AKQJ10> grifferz, what i mean is: to execute `su` you'll need the user password, otherwise `sudo su username`  makes you to perform login with any user without password
<Mangeh> never mind then
<griffrez> Something from Oracle, since open source ones are a bit crappier
<griffrez> AKQJ10: I understand that now, thanks. :)
<racho> grifferz, maybe apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras. i recall it installed the oracle java implementation
<griffrez> racho: I wanted the version 7, since it is a bit faster, but I'll try version 6 for some testing
<racho> gr33npeace, what is your current flash version?
<griffrez> racho: Should I reboot after doing the apt-get?
<racho> afaik no
<griffrez> I got some prompt from TrueType
<griffrez> I can't interact with it
<griffrez> Looks like a DOS kind of enviroment
<racho> grifferz, it's the eula for the mscorefonts package
<griffrez> I can't accept it
<griffrez> It looks like an image
<griffrez> xD
<bindi> move down with arrows and press enter
<griffrez> The only thing I can do is highlight the text
<racho> that's very weird
<gr33npeace> racho: I think it is 11.0.1.152
<griffrez> I got to the bottom of the EULA, with bindi tip, but if I press enter nothing happens
<bindi> griffrez: space then
<griffrez> Wait
<bindi> or tab to navigate
<griffrez> Right/Left arrow fixed
<bindi> yeah that
<Mangeh> lol
<ActionParsnip> gr33npeace: could try the 11.1 flash plugin
<griffrez> Whoa
<FerchoLP> do anyone know where does Nautilus take mount information from to fill the "Places" panel? I needed to mount a fat32 partition at start in read-write mode, so i edited fstab, but somehow nautilus remounts it in read only mode and I do not where is it taking configuration parameters from
<griffrez> Installing lods of stuff
<griffrez> :3
<griffrez> loads*
<FloodBot1> griffrez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grendal-prime> has anyone set up simon before?
<racho> gr33npeace, yes i am with the same 64bit libflash.so and it's working flawlessly in firefox 7
<griffrez> FloodBot1 is mean. :P
<FerchoLP> and the partition fat32 now appears twice in the places panel, one of them with the eject triangle
<griffrez> Ok
<racho> gr33npeace, i can't say for chrome as i'm not into botnets apps
<griffrez> I did the apt-get restricted-extras
<FerchoLP> but I can access the partition through any of the two icons
<griffrez> After all that, if I do java -version
<gr33npeace> ActionParsnip: OK, I could have a look for that I guess
<griffrez> I get /usr/bin/java: no such file or directory
<Mangeh> grifferz: what kinda a java do you want?
<gr33npeace> racho: this is 32bit, and has same problem in Firefox as well... I'll look for the 11.1 version and see how that goes, cheers
<griffrez> Mangeh: Java 7 JDK
<racho> gr33npeace, probably the earlier version should do the job
<Zutara> Is there any way to sign in as Zutara on this server and as my other screen name on SpotChat?
<Mangeh> grifferz: sudo apt-get install sun-java7-jdk
<Mangeh> try that
<ThomasWaldmann> the "release notes" somehow sound spanish or so
<griffrez> E: Unable to locate package sun-java7-jdk
<ThomasWaldmann> (link in channel topic)
<griffrez> I get that error, Mangeh
<m_bisson> Tight security to get in here
<Mangeh> ok
<gr33npeace> racho: thanks mate, I'll just try the different versions until it works
<Mangeh> grifferz: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk
<griffrez> OpenJDK?
<griffrez> Isn't it slower than Oracle's?
<ThomasWaldmann> is there some estimate for the 11.10 rc iso?
<Mangeh> Apparently so, but its not so much slower. only a little.
<ActionParsnip> ThomasWaldmann: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<karen_m> where do you edit the xorg automaticl logon settings?  I disabled the password on logon, and now my encrypted home is messed up!!  I need to re-enable the password prompt!
<ThomasWaldmann> ah, thanks :)
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip, glebihan and Sidewinder1, oh and the bot, thanks fstab ftw
<griffrez> Mangeh: I'll just try one more thing.
<Mangeh> griffrez: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<griffrez> Yeah
<griffrez> I tried that
<griffrez> But
<griffrez> Wait
<Sidewinder1> FreeWilly, Our pleasure. :D
<FloodBot1> griffrez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<griffrez> Awww. Damn it, sorry, FloodBot.
<griffrez> :P
<Mangeh> Oh sweet, fixed my sound.
<FreeWilly> is there a way to view a webppage from the ubuntu server terminal?
<Zutara> :)
<m_bisson> What's the best way to play games? Like battlefield 3 for instance?
<Zutara> Wine
<Sidewinder1> grifferz, Please don't respond to the floodbot; he/she'll ignore you unless you offend.. :D
<gr33npeace> FreeWilly: You could install the lynx browser
<Mangeh> m_bisson, for starters, Ubuntu is not good for games, and Battlefield 3 probably wont work in Wine
<FreeWilly> nothing that comes standard with ubuntu server?
<racho> FreeWilly, well wget the page and read it locally :)
<m_bisson> Ah.. EA makes you install spyware to play it. So I wanted to avoid windows
<gr33npeace> FreeWilly: not that I know of... you could use wget to pull the HTML and less to look at it?
<ActionParsnip> Mangeh: depends on the game as to weather its good ;)
<Sidewinder1> !wine | m_bisson
<ubottu> m_bisson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<m_bisson> What about virtual box?
<m_bisson> Better or worse?
<racho> m_bisson, terrible performance
<ActionParsnip> m_bisson: games run very badly in virtualbox
<racho> a game in an OS in a virtual space in an OS
<iridium>  m_bisson, virtualbox uses wine3d for d3d so...
<thenickperson> I have a question about Ubuntu's IRC channel itself. I'm registered, how do I stop greeting messagse from ChanServ? It says "(notice) [#ubuntu] Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService" every time I join.
<m_bisson> I thought they ran bad in wine lol.
<ActionParsnip> m_bisson: have you checked the appdb?
<m_bisson> No idea what that is
<ethern0t> haillo
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | m_bisson
<ubottu> m_bisson: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> m_bisson: some games run well, some better than in Windows, some won't even install
<m_bisson> Well this game isn't even it yet so I doubt it they have anything.
<ActionParsnip> m_bisson: if you want to play the latest games, use WIndows
<FreeWilly> forgive me plz guys but im a noob to linux
<FreeWilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703625/
<FreeWilly> (yes i have network connectivity i get ping results)
<m_bisson> I do. But you need spyware for this one
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: why run it as root?
<FreeWilly> silly mistake
<iridium> m_bisson, windows is still the ultimate gaming platform when comes to windows games
<gr33npeace> FreeWilly: that would be a very bad slow way to read the web... best thing is to install the lynx browser!
<FreeWilly> my username is my name and surname, dont want that in the bin
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: can you pastebin the output of:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<FreeWilly> thanks will get lynx
<rmd_> I installed ldm as my login manager. How do I reconfigure my system to use GDM again, instead?
<FreeWilly> will paste resolv now
<FreeWilly> funny cant get result actuall y from google now pinging
<FreeWilly> can ping router however
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip: funny enuf rolv doesnt exist
<borp> Under 11.04, is it at all possible to pass mount options when connecting to an smb/cifs share through the Nautilus "Connect to Server" dialog?
<FreeWilly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703629/
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: run:  sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf     delete all lines and add:    nameserver 8.8.8.8      press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: then try the web
<FreeWilly> changed the ip's for obvious reasons
<carestad> anyone knows of a problem with network-manager where eth0 (wired connection) disappears after hibernate and/or when I restart the network-manager service?
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: hiding a class C network does absolutely nothing
<cypha> anyway have libjpeg installed?
<cypha> I CANNOT get PIL to find my JPEG library
<borp> e.g. is there a way to set default mount options for gvfs cifs?
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: there are millions of 192.168.0.x networks all over, masking that does not hide you from anything at all
<thenickperson> hello
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip: thanks ur resolv edit worked, nano seems cool, i usually just battle with vi
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: you are from South Africa - Western Cape
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: nano is easier
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip: like i said im a noob, so parden my paranoya
<FreeWilly> :P
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: its a network thing, not ubuntu ;)
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: does resolv.conf now make the web work?
<thenickperson> hello
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip: r u a real person? (no offense)
<FreeWilly> that just seemed like a bot
<FreeWilly> :P
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: no, i'm a dude
<cypha> how do I check my ubuntu version again?
<FreeWilly> irc whois cmnds?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: lsb_release -a
<cypha> thank you ActionParsnip
<FreeWilly> ActionParsnip: thanks anyhoo, im learning a lot as i go along
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: yep, gets the wan IP (yours isn't hidden) then bang it in an IP to location site et voila
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: does the resolv.conf make things work ?
<rasusto> hello all
<FreeWilly> ja it actually did
<FreeWilly> thanks again
<FreeWilly> wget
<FreeWilly> pinging
<FloodBot1> FreeWilly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FreeWilly> all works
<FreeWilly> shees
<ActionParsnip> FreeWilly: you had no DNS servers defined, so the system could not translate www.google.com to an IP address
<FreeWilly> i do use it mr
<rmd_> I installed ldm as my login manager. How do I reconfigure my system to use GDM again, instead?
<FreeWilly> can anyone suggest a irc client which is freeware no registration etc? im using frenode's website
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<FreeWilly> its funny, coz i didnt have that defined for a while, and could ping sites fine, i did it just to test connectivity
<FreeWilly> only saw tonight its not pinging
<nsd> Anyone know of a C programming language channel that I don't have to be registered for?
<SetiAmon> I noticed oddly in synaptic there is both a regular preload and there is FEDORA-Preload,which is interesting.has anyone here tried both
<seriousstorm85> Hi, I have two PCs connected to the same router...both PCs have Ubuntu 11.04 installed. I set a folder in the Home folder on both machines to be shared  using Personal Share....when I go to the Network folder I don't see the PC I am on or the other PC to access the folder in both PCs...any ideas guys?
<cypha> anyone familiar with the jpg and png libraries?
<FreeWilly> sorry got dc
<Frots> wut
<Frots> who unbanned me
<FreeWilly> fyi ubuntu i just found out has a lynx hybrid installed
<FreeWilly> w3m
<Frots> FreeWilly: lol orly
<FreeWilly> http://ubuntuserver.info/2007/04/25/install-a-web-browser-lynx/
<racho> cypha what about the libraries?
<Frots> lynx hybrid lol
<cypha> racho, when I install PIL it apparently can't find the libraries
<FreeWilly> clone
<FreeWilly> w/e
<Frots> thanks for sharing
<FreeWilly> "w3m is a lynx clone and it is installed by default on Ubuntu!" - from that link
<Frots> it's not a clone
<FreeWilly> <---------- noob
<Frots> ah ok
<Frots> is it possible to use systemd in ubuntu?
<SetiAmon> hey fedora-preload,is it better then the generic preload?
<Frots> SetiAmon: yes
<racho> cypha are you doing a wide install or in a virtualenv
<seriousstorm85> Hi, I have two PCs connected to the same router...both PCs have Ubuntu 11.04 installed. I set a folder in the Home folder on both machines to be shared  using Personal Share....when I go to the Network folder I don't see the PC I am on or the other PC to access the folder in both PCs...any ideas guys?
<cypha> PIL is in the virtualenv
<cypha> racho ^^
<Frots> seriousstorm85: you should install nfs first and update your exports
<racho> cypha, sudo apt-get install libjpeg-dev libpng-dev zlib1g-dev liblcms1-dev python-dev
<SetiAmon> Frots:I just installed regular Preload (fresh install after collapse) So your saying,to make it clear,that I should install the Fedora preload instead?how much faster is it?
<cypha> racho, remove libjpeg8-dev in favor of libjpeg62-dev?
<seriousstorm85> Frots: thanks I will try that
<cypha> i thought I saw online ubuntu 11 needed libjpeg8
<Frots> SetiAmon: that all depends on a lot of factors
<Frots> for me it was like 40% increase
<scressi> hello
<Frots> bye
<scressi> can someone help with an rsyslog question
<Frots> nope
<scressi> :(
<Frots> #rsyslog
<racho> cypha, leave libjpg8-dev
<scressi> well, no one at rsyslog channel answers
<scressi> so i came here
<Frots> just wait
<racho> cypha, i was going to make you build it from source
<cypha> only one I didn't have was liblcms1-dev
<Frots> scressi: or go to #archlinux-offtopic , a lot of the rsyslog guys hang out there
<OerHeks> scressi, ask the real question and find out
<Frots> OerHeks: ben je echt een heks?
<OerHeks> Frots, how is that any help ?
<scressi> OerHeks: I need to enable immark on all facilities, when i enable immage module it seems it's only enabled on local0
<scressi> but i'd like to enable on all locals
<scressi> not quite sure how to do that
<Frots> scressi: people don't know that stuff here
<racho> cypha, so?
<SetiAmon> wow Frots:so going to replace preload with fedora-preload
<Frots> good luck
<griffrez> I got an ATI GPU
<griffrez> What's the best driver package to get?
<griffrez> Open or Closed source?
<racho> stay with the open source if you don't plan to play games
<cypha> racho, so?
<griffrez> I do want to play games
<griffrez> Like Minecraft
<griffrez> And I might go Wine, soon.
<ETERNA> Anyone hear that?
<ETERNA> There's a buzzing noise coming from IRC!
<racho> grifferz, then the catalyst plus the kmod package
<Frots> racho: FUD
<Frots> ATI opensource driver does 3D really good
<racho> cypha, so does PIL install now?
<cypha> racho, jpeg support available
<cypha> but not for freetype2 or zlip
<cypha> or tkinter
<griffrez> racho: How so?
<racho> cypha, open the PIL setup.py file
<racho> cypha replace these lines => JPEG_ROOT = “/usr/local/include” and ZLIB_ROOT = “/usr/local/include”
<griffrez> I'm trying to run Minecraft, but Linux doesn't seem to have an application configured for .jar files.
<cypha> racho, where's the setup.py flie located?
<racho> cypha, python setup.py build_ext -i | python selftest.py |  sudo python setup.py install
<racho> in the PIL tar.gz
<SetiAmon> Frots:is there anything i should do other then just install fedora-preload I mean a way to make it effect etc since i can't find anything on the web about these tweaks!
<SetiAmon> frots
<Scunizi> If I install 11.04 or 11.10 (when out) on a fresh drive and then afterwards change fstab to reflect my /home as a different drive (which I'm currently using only for /home).... Will I then have to apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade to bring all the bits on the old /home drive up-to-date?  Does it work that way?
<cypha> racho, oh ok, I was pip installing PIL
<cypha> so u say to download it instead
<RaHorachty> hola, there is a error with the most recent System Utility Tray & am curious if anybody else has noticed a thing similar
<racho> cypha, well yes you install it in the virtualenv with virtualenvwrapper
<SetiAmon> btw i was wrong it wasn't fedora-preload it was fedora-readahead
<cypha> racho, right, but ur saying instead of doing that, download the source kit from their website?
<pangolin> SetiAmon: fedora is not supported in here.
<racho> cypha, yep install from source :)
<SetiAmon> Pangolin:this is a package in ubuntu called readahead-fedora,So take it up with cronical
<SetiAmon> I'm trying to find out why it is there in the first place
<pangolin> SetiAmon: really? heh
<racho> cuz fedora rocks, that's why :)
<SetiAmon> yeah,look in synaptic,type in preload and there is a package readahead-fedora
<SetiAmon> when i tried fedora it didn't work right,was slow and choppy and crashed after second boot which is why i went back to linux
<SetiAmon> err
<SetiAmon> ubuntu
<willwh> hi folks - how is the clock syncd in ubuntu server by default?
<cypha> racho:
<cypha> imaging.c:3077:5: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<cypha> error: Broken pipe
<willwh> should I be installing ntp - or something else does that arldy?
<racho> currently with fedora 16 beta and i got to tell you the 11.10 should be exceptionaly good to get me back in the ubuntu camp
<SetiAmon> Fedora and adopted now in Ubuntu 10.04,interesting
<cypha> after running the setup commands
<pangolin> SetiAmon: sorry, had no idea that package was there or why.
<SetiAmon> dig pangolin trying to find that out now
<SetiAmon> I guess parts of ubuntu are now from fedora
<SetiAmon> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.04/ubuntu-universe-amd64/readahead-fedora_1.5.6-1_amd64.deb.html here is it listed online
<thekaish> hello
<thekaish> i have one question
<thekaish> can i play windows games with the wine emulator?
<haqking> @thekaish depends on the game, head over to http://www.winehq.org/ to check its compatability
<racho> cypha, ok another approach change FREETYPE_ROOT, JPEG_ROOT, ZLIB_ROOT in setup.py to point to /usr/lib if 32bit or /usr/lib64 if 64bit
<racho> then repeat the install
<cypha> racho, now it just says Broken pipe
<cypha> before I even get to enter in my password
<cypha> there are qutoes around those paths, btw, right?
<racho> cypha, yes
<racho> cypha, python setup.py build --force
<cypha> that line alone?
<racho> and then python setup.py install
<cypha> after doing build, it still says zlib support no available
<cypha> and freetype2 support not available
<cypha> racho ^^
<cypha> littlecms support is avaiable now though
<cypha> cuz i got the package before as u said
<ETERNA> hi all!
<cypha> racho, please tell me u've got another trick up your sleeve
<cypha> !
<ETERNA> wow... 1506 on IRC alone!
<Chwoka> so is it normal to set ubuntu to restart and get a bunch of garbled nonsense characters on your screen and nothing else
<Chwoka> that doesn't seemlikely to me
<racho> cypha, i'm thinking :)
<ETERNA> w
<ETERNA> h
<ETERNA> a
<ETERNA> t
<ETERNA> i
<FloodBot1> ETERNA: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ETERNA> s the issue
<Chwoka> uh, are you talking to me?
<ETERNA> Chwoka: I think
<Chwoka> yeah okay
<ETERNA> it is normal to get debug info when u reboot
<ETERNA> because I get debug info when I reboot.
<Chwoka> this is not debug info, it's not even intelligable. it's larger, black characters on a white bavkground, an i can tpye on it, but all my keystrokes go down backwards andsomewhat garbled
<ETERNA> Hmm... is it during bios?
<ETERNA> Or ubuntu boot...?
<racho> cypha, what does python -vv -c "import _imaging" gives?
<Chwoka> ubuntu boot
<cypha> a buncha stuff racho
<ETERNA> KK... I don't think thats normal
<ETERNA> What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Chwoka> 11.04
<ETERNA> Ok.. does it cause issues?
<ETERNA> The weird thing, i mean.
<pp7> how can i get flash 11 to work on youtube
<pp7> it keeps saying I need to upgrade
<Chwoka> yeah, in that it just won't progress past this screen
<cypha> racho, u wanna see the output?
<ETERNA> Oh... mebbe reinstall Ubuntu... that sounds bad.
<tweek_23> Anyone know if SET will work with ubuntu 11.04?
<ETERNA> What are u using?
<Chwoka> damn, i just installed it too.
<Chwoka> thankfully, that means i won't miss much
<ETERNA> For IRC i mean
<racho> cypha, no need it find the image module otherwise it would throw a 3-line exception :)
<ETERNA> How are you IRCing, Chwoka?
<Chwoka> 2 computers
<cypha> racho, oh ok
<Guest85200> hey guys, i just reinstalled natty and now my sounds doesnt work
<ETERNA> Guest: Disable pulseaudio.
<ETERNA> I'll tell u how in a minute
<DustyMonk> Chwoka: which irc client?
<Chwoka> mirc
<Chwoka> why does that matter?
<racho> cypha why dont you add the directory where libjpeg.so.8 is to your /etc/ld.so.conf file and run ldconfig
<racho> maybe the file does not get into the python sys.path
<cypha> racho, no idea what that means, but sure
<cypha> grep libjpeg.so.8 . ?
<ETERNA> Guest 85200: run sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<ETERNA> Guest 85200: then run sudo killall pulseaudio
<ETERNA> in terminal.
<ETERNA> Guest 85200: Enter those in terminal.
<racho> find / -name *name*
<pp7> how can i get flash 11 to work on youtube? it keeps saying I need to upgrade
<ETERNA> pp7: I'll look it up.
<pp7> thx
<cypha> racho, I have like 1000 results
<ETERNA> pp7: Use a different browser. Firefox
<tweek_23> anyone know anything about SET working with ubuntu 11.04??
<pp7> LOL
<ETERNA> pp7: causes the problem
<pp7> ETERNA: that doesnt work
<racho>  sudo find / -name "libjpeg.so*"
<ETERNA> pp7: what browser gave u the error?
<pp7> ETERNA: both firefox and chrome, its not the browser its the youtube page
<pp7> ETERNA: and every other page that uses flash
<ETERNA> ... Maybe reinstall flash?
<pp7> ETERNA: tried that already
<qin> pp7: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ETERNA> Private message me.
<pp7> k
<pp7> qin: i'll try that
<racho> cypha, what are the results
<cypha> racho, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/488548/
<cypha> i'm running x64 btw
<savid> Is it possible to write a script that can detect when my monitor is inplugged?  I'd a like to run "disper -d auto -e" whenever a monitor is unplugged,  but I'm not sure if there's an event I can "listen" to.
<Ontolog> I am on 10.10 amd64 and I am trying to install openssh-server but I get this error: openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (= 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu4) but 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 is to be installed
<mbeierl> savid: I'm not sure if there is an event generated on monitor attach.  I used to do something like that on a poll basis, but that was a long time ago
<mbeierl> has anyone here used NXServer/Client over a slow connection?  I find RDP still far excels over NX, which is odd because NX claims to be very highly tuned for thin, high latency pipes
<escott> savid, check /etc/udev
<savid> escott, interesting. I'll check it out.
<Drogos> Anyone know of a good guide to get 11.10 to work like 10.10 ? (Like to be able to right click panels, not have global menus and how to move the windows buttons back to the right side)?
<racho> cypha add the "/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8" to /etc/ld.so.conf and run ldconfig
<escott> !classic | Drogos
<ubottu> Drogos: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<qin> Drogos: Still #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> Drogos, sorry escott , no classic in 11.10, support in #Ubuntu+1
<Drogos> ubottu, Yes, I know, I am in gnome, but I still can't right click panels… And… I am trying out 11.10 (not 11.04)
<ubottu> Drogos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> Drogos, you should be in +1
<Drogos> Moving there now, thanks :)
<FreeWilly> sup ppl, sori got dc
<nyu_> i disabled pulseaudio and still no sound
<FreeWilly> im hoping there some tomcat/java experst in the house
<nyu_> my speakers make a popping sound when ever a sound plays though
<cypha> racho, /sbin/ldconfig.real: is not a known library type; Segmentation fault
<FreeWilly> i try to startup my tomcat and get the following error in my catalina.out log http://paste.ubuntu.com/703654/
<FreeWilly> according to my results searching on the net
<cypha> racho, my ls.so.conf looks like this:
<cypha> include /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf
<cypha> include /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.8
<FreeWilly> this is probably a port clash
<Ontolog> I am trying to remove a package and nothing is happening ...
<FreeWilly> that the tomcat service hasnt closed down properly
<jrib> Ontolog: pastebin commands and full output
<FreeWilly> when i grep java on the port it should be listening on, no result
<FreeWilly> when i run netstat
<FreeWilly> i dont see either ports that tomcat uses to close or when listening listed
<racho> cypha, just include /usr/lib
<FreeWilly> wow 4 ppl in here, like 20min ago there were lots more
<cypha> racho, /usr/lib/*?
<racho> no just /usr/lib
<racho> it traverses all the subpaths
<cypha> oh ok
<cypha> permission denied
<cypha> sudo ldconfig?
<racho> mhm
<cypha> done
<cypha> no output
<racho> this is good
<racho> no try to rebuild the PIL
<cypha> racho, so what's jpeg_root and zlib_root and freetype_root supposed to be now?
<racho> leave them the same and do -> python setup.py build_ext -i && python selftest.py
<cypha> racho, I changed them in btwn to libinclude("/usr/")
<cypha> not sure what they were before
<racho> you mean usr/local/include
<cypha> we removed local i think
<racho> JPEG_ROOT = “/usr/local/include”
<racho> ZLIB_ROOT = “/usr/local/include”
<cypha> oh,/usr/lib64
<cypha> but make it /usr/local/include now?
<racho> yes change them now and try the commands i gave you up. if it fails again we'll change them to /usr/lib
<racho> and if that fails again i'm going to commit suicide :/
<pp7_> yo
<cypha> racho, delete the PIL directory before building again?
<cypha> Imaging-1.1.7/PIL that is
<racho> no it should rewrite the files
<wieso> hello ubuntu
<mbeierl> anyone know of a quicken-like money management software for gnome or xfce?  There's KMyMoney, but I don't want to bring in the whole K desktop for one app...
<wieso> Anybody out there?
<racho> there was something like gnucash. check out the repos
<racho> cypha, well, what's the outcome?
<cypha> nope
<cypha> didn't work
<cypha> zlib is still not supprted
<cypha> neither is freetype2
<parapa> how can I tell what I need to install for my netbook to have the opengl drivers to run wine?
<nyu_> i still cant get the sound to work
<racho> cypha, can you just apt-get the damn library
<cypha> which library?
<racho> PIL
<nyu_> even installed a different sound card
<cypha> racho, i did
<racho> and?
<cle> ?
<cypha> racho, you mean python-imaging
<cypha> yeah?
<racho> yeah
<cypha> i have it
<cypha> but when I try opening and saving a png file, it doesn't work still
<cypha> mentions about the decoder
<cypha> missing
<racho> open a python shell
<nyu_> anyone have any ideas?
<Ldskjg> for
<nyu_> reinstalled natty and now i have no sound
<Ldskjg> oh
<Ldskjg> clean install
<cypha> racho
<cypha> >>> from PIL import Image
<cypha> >>> i = Image.open('/home/username/someJpeg.jpg')
<cypha> >>> i.save('/home/username/someOtherJpeg.jpg')
<nyu_> yeah
<FloodBot1> cypha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypha> oops
<cypha> except with .png
<Ldskjg> sometimes ubuntu mutes the micro. did you check?
<cypha> and it doesn't work
<cypha> get an error on the save
<Jordan_U> cypha: Please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com to give us a link to the exact error message.
<racho> http://www.ijg.org/files/jpegsr8c.zip
<parapa> how can I tell what I need to install for my netbook to have the opengl drivers to run wine?
<racho> i think you'll need that decoder
<Ldskjg> nyu: open preferences => sound and check micro
<nyu_> mic isnt muted
<Ldskjg> k
<Ldskjg> hmmm
<Ldskjg> google? :-)
<nyu_> i get speaker pops when sound starts to play but no sound
<x0rs> Anyone using Ubuntu 11.04 with Gnome 3 and have sleep mode turned on? I have it turned on, but when my PC enters sleep mode my fans and internal lights stay on, and they don't in Windows, and I was wondering if this was how ubuntu sleep mode works?
<racho> cypha did you actually installed it. cuz i see in the log i gave you only the python setup.py build_ext -i and python selftest.py but not the installation one
<cypha> i just ran those two cuz i thought that's what u said
<cypha> racho, jpeg's work fine
<cypha> i just test
<cypha> ed
<racho> *facepalm* ok run them both plus sudo python setup.py install
<cypha> in that order?
<racho> yes, build selftest install
<racho> the first two are without sudo
<xsaidx> hello i have installed gnote but i dont see it in my menu i have lubuntu anyone knows how to fix this  ? thanks
<Servercrash> hi, does anyone knows how to configure resolution for intel 855 graphics card, i see just 1024x768 as an option
<Servercrash> i am using u 11.10
<cypha> racho, hmm, can't find it in the scrollback
<cypha> would you mind pasting it again?
<cypha> sorry
<Servercrash> what happen to xorg.conf ?
<racho> python setup.py build_ext -i | python selftest.py |  sudo python setup.py install
<Servercrash> i dont see it in /etc
<racho> Servercrash, for a long time ubuntu does not generate a xorg.conf by default
<Chwoka> i'm reinstalling ubuntu 11.04 and it seems like it stopped on installing file 29 out of 62
<cypha> racho, close failed in file object desctrutor: sys.excepthook is missing; lost sys.stderr
<escott> Servercrash, xorg autoconfigures itself the only people who have a conf are nvidia users
<Chwoka> can ijust press the skip button on that or is it importante
<BarkingFish> Servercrash, also, since you're dealing with 11.10, you need to be in #ubuntu+1, not here :)
<BarkingFish> oneiric is still beta atm
<parapa> how can I tell what I need to install for my netbook to have the opengl drivers to run wine?
<Servercrash> thx guys, that means in need to generate one xorg.conf
<culinor> so what going on with Ubuntu nowadays? I am using LTS 10.04, what will the next LTS look like? I mean what's happening with the new GUI? Did it get adopted or we can use GNOME.KDE?
<Servercrash> x - configure.... i guess
<Jordan_U> parapa: Are you sure you don't already have 3D acceleration?
<Chwoka> ????
<Chwoka> am i taking the files being downloaded off the internet, or am i taking them off the .iso disc i made?
<parapa> Jordan_U i'm sure when i try to use wine i get an error saying Failed to creat Direct3D and in console theres an error saying err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<racho> cypha, i don't know what else could it be. usually a missing sym lynk or lack of devel packages leads to these problems but we covered them both.
<cypha> sym links in the correct place?
<Jordan_U> parapa: OK, check the "Additional Drivers" tool.
<parapa> Jordan_U how do i run/check that?
<Jordan_U> parapa: Go to the power icon at the top right of the screen then select "System Settings".
<racho> cypha, ldconfig dynamicaly links when needed. that's why we ran it. maybe the folks at the PIL channel or #python  can give you other options
<cypha> #pil?
<cypha> #python no one really knows
<racho> cypha, i don't know if it is #pil. i suspect they should have a channel.
<racho> i'm sorry i wasn't very much of a help. wish you luck. and goodnight everyone.
<culinor> so shall we use Unity or Gnome in the next LTS release?
<Chwoka> aw man, i thought it was just going to skip installing that one file.  but it skipped installing every file from 28 to 69 :(
<Polah> culinor: Unity is the default, other environments can be downloaded and installed as usual.
<parapa> Jordan_U it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Chwoka> is that bad. i'm guessing that's bad and i need to go try to install it again
<culinor> thank you
<OerHeks> Unity uses Gnome3 by then, so yes
<Chwoka> am i correct in that assumption?
<culinor> I am not sure I will like Unity so I was wondering if I would have the alternative to choose amongst others
<Jordan_U> parapa: Can you run "glxinfo" and pastebin the output? (you may need to install glxinfo as instructed)
<tlambert> anyone know which source file contains the default usb keyboard driver? usbkbd.c is apparently not it.  I need to add a modifier bit hack for some badly behaved hardware.  Probably upstreamable since I've seen similar reports.
<Polah> culinor: Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu will most likely continue to exist. I expect there will be an offshoot for GNOME3 by default instead of Unity with regular Ubuntu. Regardless of which one you get, you can always install another DE through apt whenever you want.
<Chwoka> am i invisible?
<culinor> thanks for explaining Polah
<Polah> Chwoka: Yes.
<zromayn> is there any dhcp-3-server savvy around. I have a few questions about the "allow client-updates;" option
<zromayn> I'm trying to get the dhcpd to update the DNS records automatically, and I don't seem to quite make it happen yet
<parapa> Jordan_U pastebin.ubuntu.com/703666
<basix-> what up
<Jordan_U> parapa: According to that your graphics drivers are fine.
<Jordan_U> parapa: Try asking about the error message you recieved in #winehq.
<parapa> Jordan_U ok thanks
<zromayn> hello all: is there anybody around with dhcp3-server experience to help me out. I'm trying to get the dhcp server to automatically update my DNS server PTR table and I don't seem to quite get it yet.
<tlambert> zromayn also have to set the ddns-update-style parameter, and your DNS must support either RFC 2136 or ad-hoc update mode AND it must be enabled AND it must trust your DHCP server.
<Jordan_U> parapa: You're welcome.
<tlambert> If the DNS server won't play, game over.
<zemo> i have followed whats here http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/SMC/SMCWBR14S-N4/ABC.ht  but when i try to connect to that port with the public IP i get connection refused and also running telnet on tat port, any help?
<tlambert> zromayn also ad-hoc is generally deprecated and won't work anyway.
<zromayn> tlambert: I'm trying to get it working with "allow client-updates"
<zromayn> tlambert: which is the THE INTERIM DNS UPDATE SCHEME, according to the ubuntu manpages http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man5/dhcpd.conf.5.html but the thing is that the manpages doesn't specify which dhcp3-server file I need to modify :S
<parapa> Jordan_U they said I need 32bit GL libraries working, where would i get those
<djbpython1> how much disk space do i need for a typical ubuntu install?
<tlambert> ddns-update-style interim; ddns-updates on; -- then configure your DNS server to accept updates from your DHCP server via RFC 2136.
<tlambert> zromayn if you do not control your DNS server configuration, this will likely not help you.
<catcher> is there any shorthand for climbing directories in bash?  I find myself wasting time typing ../../../../
<zromayn> tlambert: thank you. so the ddns-update-style interim; parameter goes into my /etc/dhcp/db.* file?
<jrib> catcher: probably easier to start at / :)  Some people make aliases like ... and ...., etc.
<tlambert> zromayn it goes into your dhcpd.conf file in the scope you want it to apply, of if you have broken out config files per scope, in one or more of those.
<SARMAD> hi
<Monsterwizard> hi
<SARMAD> how  r u?
<zromayn> tlambert: thank you, let me play with it to see if it works. btw, how can I get the dhcp3-server service to bounce? i have tried different options such as sudo service dhcpd restart or sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart with no avail
#ubuntu 2011-10-07
<RobbieCrash> How do I set zfs_arc_max on Ubuntu, with the ZFS Native module??
<catcher> jrib, thanks for the tip!
<D10S> CIAO
<tlambert> zromayn it keeps binary config files.  It likes SIGHUP to tell it to reread its configs.
<jrib> catcher: you might try #bash for other suggestions
<zromayn> tlambert: in other words, there's no need to restart the service?
<catcher> jrib, good call
<tlambert> zromayn think about how it has to remember leases it has already granted.  BTW, you will want to explicitly release and renew the lease on the client machine you are experimenting on to flush that out,.
<thenickperson> I set Ubuntu's mouse cursor theme to dark, but the main (arrow) cursor is still white, while all others are black. How can I fix this?
<tlambert> zromayn basically if it dies and comes back, it can't start granting the same leases that are already granted to new supplicants.
<tlambert> zromayn so you have to signal it to reread rather than restarting,, and you have to explicitly release and reacquire from the client for the change to take effect for that client
<prothon> I have a question for you all. Is there a way to install ubuntu 11.04 on an Western Digital EARS drive and keep the correct sector alignment?
<zromayn> tlambert: got it
<prothon> I realigned the sectors in fdisk (i think it was correctly aligned) but now i go to install and i'm worried that the alignment will well... dealign
<crash1hd> Hey all after installing a new motherboard with new video drivers it seems that I am no longer able to boot into ubuntu nativly when I do I get the black screen and thats it
<parapa> I'm trying to get a program to run in wine but it fails to load directx and the winehq people said I need 32bit opengl drivers, how can i figure out how to install those? I have a glxinfo output if that helps
<Jordan_U> prothon: Ubuntu's installer uses optimal allignment.
<nibalizer> crash1hd: try booting with nomodeset
<prothon> Jordan_U, Ah. I tried the alternate install first and it kind just pooped everywhere.
<crash1hd> nomodeset?
<prothon> Jordan_U, Thank you.
<thenickperson> Can someone please help me with my theming problem?
<Jordan_U> prothon: "pooped everywhere"?
<hobomo> i have an ssh server that isnt working. im not knowledgeable to figure it out myself, can anybody help?
<indrajeet> cryptkeper not working properly
<prothon> Jordan_U, Any file copying was just abysmal and I kept getting warnings they're not aligned by... well alot.
<prothon> hobomo, Is it remote or local?
<hobomo> local
<crash1hd> nibalizer, I am on my laptop next to my ubuntu machine and I am at the prompt to choose which version of ubuntu to go into 11.04, kernel 2.6.39-0-generic or recovery or 2.6.38-9-generec or recover how do I boot into nomodeset
<zromayn> tlambert: when you stated that the option goes in the scope, are you referring to the subnet section, for instance subnet 1.1.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 { range 1.1.1.1 1.1.1.3; ddns-update-style interim;
<Jordan_U> prothon: The alternate installer uses optimal allignment as well. On modern drives aligning to the "cylinder" is far from optimal as cylinders from CHS values are basically a fiction.
<prothon> hobomo, did you change the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file at all? Like disallow text login.
<Jordan_U> prothon: Where were you seeing errors about alignment?
<prothon> Jordan_U, Besides noticeable speed decrease (these are 2TB drives) I saw the errors in disk utility
<hobomo> prothon, nope i havent changed sshd_config at all
<Jordan_U> prothon: What error specifically? Did you use automatic partitioning with the alternate installer?
<indrajeet> how do I restart apache server?
<prothon> Jordan_U, Manual config of the partitions. I think that's what made it poop
<parapa> I'm trying to get a program to run in wine but it fails to load directx and the winehq people said I need 32bit opengl drivers, how can i figure out how to install those? I have a glxinfo output if that helps
<prothon> hobomo, my guess is you'll need to restart the sshd service
<hobomo> prothon, i should say that my server worked perfectly, but i moved to a new place and am now using a different router. thats the only thing that has changed.
<prothon> hobomo, sudo service ssh restart
<prothon> hobomo, are you trying to get in it from the outside in or local?
<Jordan_U> prothon: So you're now aligning to MiB boundaries?
<indrajeet> how do I restart apache server?
<hobomo> prothon, local. im using all 192.168.2.X addresses
<prothon> indrajeet, sudo service apache restart
<prothon> hobomo, that's strange. Within a local subnet you shouldn't have many issues. Any segmintation or vlans?
<hobomo> prothon, i restarted, but it still gives me a 'no route to host' error.
<hobomo> prothon, i dont even know what those mean, so i guess not.
<prothon> Jordan_U, Honestly, very little
<indrajeet> @<prothon> giving this error --apache: unrecognized service
<Jordan_U> prothon: Verry little what?
<prothon> hobomo, go to local terminal and type ifconfig | grep addr
<prothon> Jordan_U, MiB boundaries.
<prothon> indrajeet, sudo service httpd restart      maybe?
<ETERNA> Code Hackers=Programmers.
<hobomo> prothon, to get the correct IP? its static for the server
<Jordan_U> prothon: You can't be "very little" aligned on MiB boundaries. Your partitions are either aligned on MiB boundaries or not. Which is it?
<prothon> hobomo, Basically to see if it's getting any dhcp requests
<parapa> I'm trying to get a program to run in wine but it fails to load directx and the winehq people said I need 32bit opengl drivers, how can i figure out how to install those? I have a glxinfo output if that helps
<prothon> Jordan_U, I mean i know little of it. I'm RTFMing but I understand that you need to use 4096 ^ x for partitions
<ETERNA> Uhm... I think u have to use winetricks
<ETERNA> To install DirectX
<hobomo> prothon, what should i be looking at in ifconfig?
<ETERNA> And OpenGL
<prothon> hobomo, under ETH0 it should have some kind of ipv4 address. If not, can't route to host.
<Jordan_U> prothon: I'm betting that the installer aligned the partitions perfectly well and you are simply misunderstanding an error message you've seen. That's why I'd like to know what the exact error message was.
<indrajeet> @<prothon> this command works --sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<crash1hd> Would reinstalling ubuntu ontop of itself fix my problem?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I print a 7 column, week at a glance calendar?
<crash1hd> or cause more problems?
<prothon> Jordan_U, Oh, after trying X and Y I've wiped that partition out many times over. I think I just manually partitioned the drives to the wrong boundaries. I've come to realize that.
<hobomo> prothon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/703681/
<hobomo> prothon, anything wrong that you can see?
<prothon> hobomo, type "sudo dhclient eth0"
<prothon> hobomo, it doesn't have an IPv4 address
<dsnyders> Thunderbird doesn't do it.
<dsnyders> ... although it displays it nicely.
<Jordan_U> prothon: I don't think that either Ubiquity (the live installer) or Debian Installer (the "alternate" installer) easily allows you to create unaligned partitions.
<prothon> Jordan_U, Stroke of unluck? Maybe I'm tard. Maybe a bit of column A and B
<hobomo> prothon, heres what i got when i entered the command, http://paste.ubuntu.com/703682/
<qwaz> raymer
<qwaz> trolololo
<prothon> hobomo, Ok so 2 things could be happening. DHCP broke on your router or the cable is loose in the back
<hobomo> prothon, ok so should i try tightening the cable first?
<prothon> hobomo, you don't need to "tighten" the cable. Just push it in a bit. See if it's loose.
<hobomo> prothon, it doesnt seem to be loose
<prothon> hobomo, it might be the dhcp server on the router. What kind of router?
<hobomo> prothon, belkin wireless g plus
<hobomo> prothon, should i find a model number?
<prothon> hobomo, naw, they use pretty much standard firmware
<prothon> hobomo, all your other devices work when power cycled?
<prothon> hobomo, they all get an ip address?
<parapa> I'm trying to get a program to run in wine but it fails to load directx and the winehq people said I need 32bit opengl libraries, how can i figure out how to install those? I have a glxinfo output if that helps
<hobomo> prothon, yes they all get ip addresses
<hobomo> they all have internet access
<prothon> hobomo, very strange. Suggest to you is make a static IP.
<hobomo> you mean have the router assign static IPs to my devices?
<prothon> hobomo, I don't know the syntax for the .conf file off the top of my head but i bet you someone else around here would. *also have to go for about 10 minutes*
<prothon> hobomo, no you asign the eth0 interface a static. That way it'll arp correctly.
<crash1hd> anyone?
<Galaxor> Hi.  I upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04.  kinit no longer works.  No matter how correctly I type my password, it says password incorrect.  Same results whether I'm using heimdal or mit-kerberos.  I'm making sure that I'm using the correct krb5.conf.  I also synced my date with ntpdate.  What else could I be doing wrong?  Is kerberos broken in ubuntu 11.04??
<zemo> i dont know anymore what to do, the forwardedport is open, but when i try to connet to it using the public p says connections refused, any help?
<scwizard> I screwed something up during installation and now I can connect to the internet but I can't resolve hostnames
<scwizard> how do I rectify this?
<nibalizer> crash1hd: did you figure it out?
<qin> scwizard: change nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf to google public servers: 8.8.8.8 4.4.8.8
<nibalizer> basically you press e on one of those enties and append nomodeset and press enter
<scwizard> ach that's the file /etc/resolv.conf
<scwizard> thx
<crash1hd> nibalizer, no
<scwizard> what the heck do I put under "search" in resolv.conf?
<sammy> so lets say I'm installing a package with a daemon. is there a quick and easy way to get apt *not* to try to automagically start the daemon immediately after installing it? debconf doesn't give me all the configuration options I want to edit before it starts, and I end up having to clean up after the initial start of the daemon because it creates all sorts of databases and things that turn out to be incorrect for my setup
<qin> zemo: Is your service available localy?
<zemo> qin: if i run http://192.168.2.102:8001/  i get the files listed
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages and able to find the jpeg and png libraries?
<crash1hd> can someone explain what nomodeset does?
<scwizard> oh the file has a man page
<qin> scwizard: search propably can be ignored.
<scwizard> TIL that some config files have man pages!
<qin> zemo: Web? One moment.
<qwaz> man resolv.conf
<qwaz> oops phail
<qin> zemo: Uhm ;( you have cloak... So what port(s) have you forwarded?
<zemo> qin: [01:42:21] <zemo> qin: if i run http://192.168.2.102:8001/  i get the files listed
<zemo> you can see 8001
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do I print a 7 column, week at a glance calendar?
<qin> zemo: You could test forwarding with ssh/telnet. And make sure what no firewall is running.
<sammy> dont use debian where packages are meant to be installed and JustWork- got it. thanks for the advice.
<zemo> qin: the pc firewall is down like i set it
 * el_seano pokes nibalizer 
<zemo> qin: but if i telent to public ip on 8001 ill get port refused
<dsnyders> Does Evolution print a 7 column calendar?
<zemo> qin: but if i telent to public ip on 8001 ill get pconnectionrefused
<sammy> dsnyders: I don't know, lemme ask google for you
<zemo> qin: but if i telent to public ip on 8001 ill get oconnection refused
<crash1hd> nibalizer, would If I dont need nomodeset in livecd? to boot live cd then why would I normally need it?
<zemo> qin:  the port is not blocked like stated in the website
<qin> zemo: maybe start sshd and use *it* to test.
<zemo> qin: to test what
<qin> zemo: If ssh connection, after forwarding port 22, can be established.
<scwizard> "Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<qin> zemo: If you do not mind, can probe your ip.
<nibalizer> crash1hd: yea good point
<scwizard> geez what's its called these days then?
<scwizard> oh wait nevermind its just apt-get bugging on me :(
<egerton> I am having some problems installing zimbra desktop on ubuntu 11.4.  can someone help me please?
<crash1hd> nibalizer, mind you I dont ever see the ubuntu logo screen though
<egerton> Has anyone tried installing zimbra on ubuntu 11.4?
<dsnyders> Does anyone here use Evolution?
<scwizard> when I apt-cache search "ssh" the only packages it lists are libssl and openssh-client
<scwizard> and of course more packages than that exist...
<sammy> dsnyders: I do but Ive never used it to print calendars. Id try something ese to print them, the internet doesn't seem to have good reviews
<egerton> Has anyone installed zimbra desktop on ubutnu 11.04?
<sammy> dsnyders: id suggest lightning, though I dont knw if its any better at printing. maybe importing into google calendar -- i know they have views specifically for printing
<scwizard> oh that was the magic command I was forgetting, sudo apt-get update
<scwizard> I typoed it as upgrade and got confuzzled
<egerton> Has anyone installed zimbra desktop on ubutnu 11.04?
<dsnyders> Lightning does a 5+2 box layout for it's week-at-a-glance.  I'm looking for a seven column layout.
<gh0st> App for 7zip?
<crash1hd> when running from livecd vs usblivecd is there any differences?
<FerchoLP> Hello. My  /vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic has slightly different size that /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic and the first one makes kernel panic at boot. How can I check integrity of those files?
<sammy> rww: I like your nickserv metadata.
<egerton> Has anyone installed zimbra desktop on ubutnu 11.04?
<rww> sammy: why thank you :)
<sammy> rww: quality. I might have checked it out to see if tardis was registered ;)
<sammy> hey, everybody, speaking of which, happy my-8th anniversary of having a registered nick on freenode.
<sammy> FerchoLP: could you apt-get purge, clear your package cache, and re install?
<egerton> Has anyone installed zimbra desktop on ubuntu 11.04?
<FerchoLP> I just checked on Synaptic and /vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic is not included in linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic's installed files, it only includes files on /boot. I'm not sure what script could have put vmlinux in / and point grub2 to that file. Maybe some grub2 script?
<FerchoLP> that's why I'm not sure a purge would do the thing. Maybe I have just to edit manually grub.cfg
<sammy> FerchoLP: you can use 'dpkg-query -S filename' to see what package is responsible for installing a particular file
<FerchoLP> nice, I got linux-image-2.6.38-11-generic: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic
<FerchoLP> but also some results like:   kdelibs-data: /usr/share/apps/ksgmltools2/docbook/xsl/params/root.filename.xml
<LinkMyBoy> Hi there
<FerchoLP> ¿? wired
<FerchoLP> *weird
<sammy> FerchoLP: try using the full path of the file, otherwise it will give you every match in its database for whatever string you provide
<iToast> Hi.
<iToast> Ughm...
<iToast> I need to setup a ubuntu server.
<iToast> In 1gb of internal storage.
<iToast> + Lamp and a ssh server
<iToast> Can it be oen
<iToast> done*
<sammy> iToast: I believe so, google is your friend. try a minimal install, and only install the packages you need.
<iToast> sammy: Minimal is too big sitll
<iToast> still*
<FerchoLP> you're right. Yes, it turns that those kdelibs-data are always shown in results ¿?? although in the last sentence it says that there was no results with that pattern
<FerchoLP> I will just edit grub.cfg, it's not a big deal
<FerchoLP> I just didn't want to mess with grub2 because it updates itself any time a new kernel is released
<FerchoLP> *every time (sorry for my English)
<karen_m> I'm using gnome, and i disabled the password prompt.  how can I re-enable it outside of X?  I need it enabled for my home directory to be unencrypted
<karen_m> thanks
<crash1hd> ok what ever happened to livecd asking you what you wanted to do test live cd install ubuntu ... it just boots into ubuntu now?
<surreal7z> Hi guys... I was using synergy between Xubuntu and Win7... Now I installed XP, and network LAN cable reports like it is unplugged
<surreal7z> I tried everything I could think of.
<FerchoLP> surreal7z did you install network drivers on win xp machine?
<sammy> iToast: minimal is still too big? what are you basing that off of?
<surreal7z> sure, Lan drivers are installed
<sammy> iToast: i see ubuntu documentation that's telling me a minimal server install is 500mb
<iToast> sammy: Add lamp and a ssh / ftp server.
<iToast> All in 1gb of storage.
<surreal7z> I will try to reinstall them..
<sammy> iToast: the same documentation is telling me installing an ubuntu server with all tasks selected fill 1gb. again, are you guessing, or have you read something/tried and it wasnt enough space?
<FerchoLP> what do you see with ipconfig?
<iToast> sammy: What about lubuntu?
<surreal7z> Media State ........ Media disconnected
<sammy> FerchoLP: you can mark the various kernel images and source packages to hold their version until you want to update them. why wouldnt you want grub? do you have a custom setup that it will overwrite?
<sammy> iToast: are you looking for a desktop or a server?
<surreal7z> FerchoLP, Media State ........ Media disconnected
<iToast> sammy: server
<FerchoLP> It is rarely a software problem, but if you say that with win7 it worked... I don't know what to say
<sammy> iToast: then I suggest you read the wealth of information that is available online about installing ubuntu servers and their requirements, including how much disk space they require. the documentation I found says that you can easily fit what you want in 1gb. google is your friend.
<iToast> sammy: i tried google.
<FerchoLP> sammy, the thing is that I've never manually edited grub2 configuration, it have always updated automatically each time a new kernel is released and updated
<sammy> iToast: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/preparing-to-install.html
<MrSassyPants> anyone else experiencing segfaults in 64bit kubuntu?
<iToast> I was muted in #linux by bocaneri.
<iToast> sammy: I would consider it abuse.
<iToast> I was asking a valid question about a still living linux distro
<FerchoLP> actually, grub.cfg explicitly says  "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE     It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub"
<jeffs_linux> ut a hundred MB,I have a partition that gparted wont resize for some reason, it is the only child of a single ntfs inside an extended partition taking up all bt
<jeffs_linux> ignore that
<iToast> sammy: I consider bocaneri's actions abusive.
<iToast> I think he should be stripped of +o and I unmuted.
<iToast> Asking valid questions is apperently trolling.
<sammy> iToast: well, unfortunately, channels on freenode are not democracies. and in my experience, people willing to help and answer questions from strangers don't like being asked questions that can be answerd in many different official sources of documentation. part of using linux is learning to read all the available documentation before asking for help. there's a reason linus said the linux motto is 'do it yourself.' I'm not sure thers anyone you can compl
<iToast> You can't ask a question without talking.
<jeffs_linux> I have a partition that gparted wont resize for some reason, its the only child of an extended partition, taking up too much of the hard drive for me to install ubuntu without changing, any idea why it wont resize?
<iToast> sammy: I asked a small question someone might know.
<bazhang> iToast, wrong place for this
<iToast> Google can't get everything.
<iToast> Thats what i hate about google. people say 'Google it'. Not all sites allow google to index them. So not all information is avalible
<bazhang> !ot | iToast
<ubottu> iToast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sammy> iToast: i linked you to the offical ubuntu server guide. your attitude is just going to get you silenced here, as wel. if you want to continue to be upset, its your choice.
<iToast> sammy: What attitude?
<iToast> When i said 1gb of storage. i ment it litteraly
<bazhang> iToast, thats enough.
<iToast> Im installing it on a thin client. 1.5ghz cpu with 1gb ram.
<iToast> Then 1gb ssd for XPe, but it would be better with ubuntu
<sammy> iToast: have you looked at the page I linked you? thats all the help I'm willing to provide. have a wonderful day.
<iToast> sammy: That isn't helpful eneugh, i saw it already 20 times, i want ubuntu but i dont have the storage!
<keyzs> i use ubuntu 11.04 and have a logitech c600 webcam cant get video working on msn, how do i instal or check if cam is properly installed?
<sammy> jeffs_linux: what error does it give you when you try to resize it? or message of some sort?
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages and able to find the jpeg and png libraries?
<jeffs_linux> sammy: it gives no message, it simply does not move, it wont let me shrink the partition
<sammy> jeffs_linux: what type of partition is it? is it formatted with data on it?
<jeffs_linux> it is an old windows xp ntfs partition, but it is unusual, the ntfs partition is whithin an extended partition, taking up the entire thing
<jcook_5xdata> anyone play warcraft III FT in wine1.3.X
<jcook_5xdata> Have a problem with not being able to type my password in battle net
<bazhang> jcook_5xdata, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | jcook_5xdata
<ubottu> jcook_5xdata: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> jcook_5xdata, #winehq for specific apps help
<jcook_5xdata> bazhang, I know thanks :) in that channel now. Just seeing if anyone come across it. and if there a fix
<crash1hd> ok what ever happened to livecd asking you what you wanted to do test live cd install ubuntu ... it just boots into ubuntu now?
<jeffs_linux> any ideas?
<jtrucks> how do I get apt (or some other packaging tool) to tell me what is wrong with a package? I'm getting this re grub-pc: status half-configured grub-pc 1.98-1ubuntu12
<aliciapg> someone changed the sound settings and now instead of sending what comes from the mic, my computer sends what comes from my speakers (like in skype) can someone help?
<nibalizer> alsamixer
<antihoax> clear;e=eval\ ;p=printf\ ;x="$e$p\$";u=USER;n=NAME;r=$(stty -g);stty raw -echo;read -sn1 -p \[$($x$u)@$(${x}HOST$n):~\]$\ ;while read -n1 a;do $p \\$($p '%03o' $(($($p'%d' "'"$($p'%c' "$a")"")-1)));sleep .$(($RANDOM*2));done< <($p\%q 'Uif!Nbusjy!ibt!zpv!'"$($p'%s' "$(grep $($x$u$n) /etc/passwd |awk -F: '{print $5}')" | while read -n1 y;do $p'%c' "$($p\\$($p'%03o' $(($($p'%d' "'$($p'%c' "$y")")+1))))";done;)"'///');stty "$r";$p\\n
<antihoax> heres a bash script for you
<hjax> antihoax: please don't paste into here, use an online pasting service instead, then you dont spam the channel
<antihoax> no worries, i'll be inactive for atleast 8 hours
<aliciapg> what about alsamixer
<keyzs> i use ubuntu 11.04 and have a logitech c600 webcam cant get video working on msn, how do i instal or check if cam is properly installed?
<Steven192923> Hey guys I was wondering if I could get some quick help, I was running memtest and then after the first pass this happened. http://i56.tinypic.com/33zaebl.png
<usr13> Steven192923: How long has it been since you cleaned the processor and heat sink and applied new thermal grease?
<Steven192923> I would have no idea, This is a rented box. I am running memtest over KVM.
<mboldisc> did the whole system lock up at that point?
<xangua> keyzs: you won't get any msn client that support videochat, better try skype or gtalk ;)
<Steven192923> No memtest is still running
<keyzs> xangua none?
<mboldisc> you rented a pc and you want to fix the memory problems?
<Steven192923> No, Its a rented dedicated server.
<keyzs> memtest
<usr13> Steven192923: What symptoms lead you to do memtest/
<mboldisc> oh
<usr13> ?
<Steven192923> Server crashes randomly. blank servers when consoling.
<Steven192923> unresponsive
<mboldisc> anything interesting in dmesg?
<usr13> Well, if it's a rented box, it's not your job to fix it.  Right?  You need to make a phone call.
<Steven192923> I couldn't find anything.
<mboldisc> Are you running memtest through ssh?
<Steven192923> No, Its booted from dvd, running over KVM IP
<usr13> Steven192923: Did you try re-seating the RAM modules?
<Steven192923> This would not be up to me but I can add a support request for them to do so.
<Steven192923> Thank you for your suggestion.
<mboldisc> If I owned the box, I'd run the same test with only one ram module in it
<usr13> If not, pull them out and cram them back in again.
<mboldisc> Not sure if you have that option
<sogeking99> hey guys, anyone know a good graphical program for playing interactive fiction
<Steven192923> I just got a reply from the ticket, Hello,  This means the memory on the server is bad.  We will need to schedule some downtime with yourself to replace it.  Please let us know when a good time would be to swap out this hardware.
<usr13> Steven192923: If it were mine, I'd reseat the memory and clean it up and apply new thermal grease and do another memtest.
<egerton> Has anyone installed zimbra desktop on ubutnu 11.04?
<Steven192923> Thanks, but the hardware is not mine, They are just going to replace the ram.
<usr13> Steven192923: Yea, that's probably it, I'm just offering other possibilites.
<T1z0ck> #anonmex
<Steven192923> Ok Thanks. I will suggest that to them if it continues.
<Steven192923> I appreciate your help!
<dsnyders> Can anyone suggest a software for printing a calendar?  Scribus maybe?  OoDraw?  Inkscape?
<bakis> Can someone help me with a hardware issue i encountered when dual booting Ubuntu 11.04 and Windows 7?
<V13Axel> !ask | bakis
<ubottu> bakis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> bakis, hardware? ##hardware
<jtrucks> anyone know where i can find details of errors encountered during a package intall? I tried dpkg --configure and it says there was an error.. but I can't find details
<eiriksvin> hi all, is there a rolldice gui? I have done sudo apt-get rolldice but is there a gui front?
<eiriksvin> or something like it?
<Guest44888> quit
<eiriksvin> does anyone know of a GUI rpg dice roller?
<kscloud> Anyone have Unity not load for them recently?
<eiriksvin> ksclaud nah I use classic :P
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: rolldice - A virtual dice roller
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: kdicegen - A scriptable dungeon and dragons style dice roller
<bakis> Today i decided to dual boot Ubuntu 11.04 alongside my Windows 7. I have a C: drive and a D: drive so i decided to leave my windows stuff alone on my C: drive and boot linux off of my D: drive. I partioned it properly and everything, but now when i try to boot windows it can't even find my C: drive. it only shows my D: drive and my DVD drive. Does anyone know what I can do to fix this?
<crash1hd> how do you toggle the nautilis view from tabs to url?
<eiriksvin> <SIFTU> so, I just apt-get it?
<crash1hd> So instead of it saying home user ... it says /home/user/ ...
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: not sure, dont run ubuntu :)
<thenickperson> I installed Windows 7 and then Ubuntu 11.04, and Grub is so offset on my screen that I can't see any of the options (default generated configuration). How can I fix this?
<cbilljones> im having a small issue with proftpd, i want all users to be able to have full access to files withen my ftp share. I set the umask to 000, folders seem to have 777 for rights, but files are still read only, 755 i think
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: actually yeah.. debian has rolldice in he repo
<eiriksvin> yeah, I have rolldice, but I'm looking for a gui dice roller, I don't mind command line, but it looks crappy on screen display in-game
<molgan> question about GRUB loading on a external moniter and being offset, does anyone know how to fix it?
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: well maybe the other one http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=107345
<Jokn> cbilljones: did you sudo chmod -R 777 /ftp/share ?
<urlin2u> molgan, ALL GRUB DOES IS LOAD THE os
<molgan> I know.
<cbilljones> jokn yes, that works as a temp fix, but if a user uploads a new file it is 755, though if they create a dir its 777
<bakis> soo any help?
<molgan> but I can not see the full grub menu to make a decision
<urlin2u> molgan, sorry for the caps.
<eiriksvin> <SIFTU> thanks checking into it now, heh not to many ppl interested in this type of stuff:)
<SIFTU> eiriksvin: well i have no idea really :)
<molgan> the feed of the screen is offset up and to the left, and I can't really see any options.
<Jokn> cbilljones: I believe there's a part about it in the proftpd manual look up UMASK
<urlin2u> molgan, you running which release?
<eiriksvin> maybe I should build a cool dice rolling blend and toss it out there freebee
<cbilljones> jokn ya, i set the umask to 000, which makes the folders 777 instead of 755, but doesnt effect files, just folders
<wdkrnls> hey, anyone here know the inner intricacies of Nautilus 3.2 search?
<molgan> 11.04 grub, plugged in from a desktop into a tv via vga cable
<bakis> yeah i do
<destinydriven> hey all, I used to have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 not supporting switchable  graphics on my HP pavillion dv7t-6100. Would that have been fixed in 11.10?
<shapeshifta> does anyone know what could cause ssh to have different colors in vim than when I use vim locally? I have 256 colors setup just fine...
<SIFTU> destinydriven: nvidia & intel?
<bakis> <destinydriven> yes that was patched
<cbilljones> jokn i suppose i could just have all users use the same idea, would be doable in this situation and would solve the permission issues i suppose
<wdkrnls> when I try to search outside my home directory in Nautilus, I get nothing.
<destinydriven> SIFTU, ATI and Intel
<destinydriven> bakis, awesome!!!!
<SIFTU> destinydriven: ah ok, well not sure, did you check out hybrid graphics?
<wdkrnls> but when I use the "Search for Files" gui, I can search everywhere.
<destinydriven> SIFTU, no I haven't but I will look into it
<SIFTU> shapeshifta: maybe you TERM env variable
<shapeshifta> it's showing xterm-256color
<SIFTU> destinydriven: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<SIFTU> destinydriven: thats the current status
<SIFTU> shapeshifta: via ssh?
<destinydriven> SIFTU, cool, thanks
<shapeshifta> SIFTU: yea, im more pevd about it, since i am getting colors, just not the correct ones. more like approximations.
<jtrucks> anyone know where I can find the postinstall script for a package? are they only kept in the package itself after apt-get or dpkg finishes it's processing? i.e. do I need to pull it out of the .deb file in /var/cache/apt?
<bakis> thanks for nothin!
<eiriksvin> uh, how can I find out if I have KDE?
<crash1hd> what happens when you install ubuntu ontop of itself, what I am wondering is does it delete anything inside /home/user?
<xangua> crash1hd: if you don't have a dedicated partition for home, what do you expect¿
<shapeshifta> crash1hd: are you trying to upgrade?
<crash1hd> trying to see if I can fix an issue with a new motherboard
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, you don't know the desktops?
<eiriksvin> no, I have only used Gnome, tried unity... blah
<mjec> In rescue mode, I get mounting /dev/mapper/dm-3_crypt on /target/ failed: invalid argument when running `mount /dev/mapper/dm-3_crypt /target`. Can anyone give me deeper insight into this message?
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, so your question really is can you install kde is this correct if so yes.
<eiriksvin> yes
<solrac> um hello?
<eiriksvin> with 11.04?
<eiriksvin> solrac we read you loud and cleare
<solrac> lol Hey Um I'm having a problem with the aditional drivers
<eiriksvin> urlin2u yes, can I install KDE on 11.04?
<eiriksvin> solrac whats your graphics card? NVidia?
<xangua> eiriksvin: yes you can
<solrac> no the graphics are fine its a bcm4312 wireless card (I even installed firmware-b43-lpphy-installer)
<eiriksvin> xangua cool, I'll have to look into it
<urlin2u> eiriksvin, so when you start to mix desktops they can have overlapping apps, and the desktop can be difficult to remove that you have added if you don't like it, personally I would download a kubuntu version of natty and check it out first. With natty being tied to compiz I think you can just install kubuntu but not sure of the consequences overall.
<eiriksvin> solrac whats your question
<solrac> Why isn't the b43 driver appearing in the Aditional Drivers (jockey-gtk) Application?
<eiriksvin> urlin2u well, thanks for that nice bit of info
<urlin2u> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> solrac, you see tye bot info?
<urlin2u> the*
<jason___> hello everyone. Question... I'm trying to boot PPC clients using an LTSP setup on Ubuntu. I have a PowerPC chroot however my clients are not getting through the netboot process. Can someone take a look at this example (at the bottom) DHCP config and tell me what I would need to tweak and/or add to mine to make it work? I'm not sure what I'm missing.
<jason___> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPCrossArchSetup
<solrac> yes why?
<urlin2u> solrac, check the link.
<eiriksvin> thanx for all the help guys... gnight :)
<solrac> I already did as told
<urlin2u> solrac, can you be more vague?
<solrac> I checked (with and without root) the b43 files are there
<fullmetal> urlin2u multi channel i see...
<solrac> I'll try
<urlin2u> fullmetal, yep
<urlin2u> solrac, :D
<solrac> the folder /lib/firmware/b43 does exist (with files) but jockey-gtk (Aditional Drivers Application) doesn't read it
<tux-matt> can anyone help me install glibc
<tux-matt> in ubuntu
<tux-matt> i need to install glibc 2.11
<fullmetal> googling one min..
<Braiam> mm... maybe glibc-2.1 package??
<urlin2u> solrac, read the bots link nowhere is the additional drivers mentioned, not my area but I have never seen that used for those drivers.
<crash1hd> shapeshifta, I was thinking of doing an upgrade of 11.04 to 11.04 to see if it resolves any of my issues but was wondering if its going to delete the home folder and all of the content in there (I am now backing up said folder just incase)
<fullmetal> tux-matt
<fullmetal> try libc6
<Braiam> crash1hd: ??? 11.04 to 11.04???
<solrac> bcm43XX are Wireless Card
<urlin2u> crash1hd, 11.04 to 11.04? do you mean 11.10, ask atr #ubuntu+1 for Oneiric
<fullmetal> like sudo apt-get install libc6
<tux-matt> fullmetal i need to install glibc 2.11
<fullmetal> it should contain the package glibc2.11-1
<xistance_> A guy in Winehq told me, your 32 bit gl libraries are not the same version as your kernel module, go fix that, how do I do what he has said
<Braiam> if its for development its glibc-2.0-dev
<fullmetal> its a virtual package...
<fullmetal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/maverick-updates/glibc-2.11-1
<tux-matt> i need to for a game
<fullmetal> give it a go... you can always purge it if it is not correct...
<oderfene> Hey Guyz I've installed ubuntu onto my laptop but it apparently has no support for broadcom 4311 wireless , which is odd becuase when I had previously installed ubuntu in 2008 it had recognized it automatically
<urlin2u> solrac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xistance_> fullmetal: A guy in Winehq told me, your 32 bit gl libraries are not the same version as your kernel module, go fix that, how do I do what he has said
<crash1hd> Braiam, yes 11.04 to 11.04
<oderfene> anyways I have no internet at all besides wireless, i cant access a cable so basically I triedi nstalling drivers for broadcom 43X and it doesn't ever work without internet, am I hopeless with this?
<crash1hd> I am reinstalling ubuntu on top of itself to see if it fixes the issues I have been having
<urlin2u> oderfene, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<urlin2u> crash1hd, bad idea.
<fullmetal> not sure... what game / program are you trying to port?
<solrac> although, I do have STA activated but it doesn't read packets D: (Thats what i'm looking for) and I already done it
<tux-matt__> thanks
<oderfene> I even downloaded the drivers onto my windows and then USB 'd them over to the ubuntu installation, and tried manually installing through the terminal and it still didn't work
<fullmetal> @xistance
<tux-matt__> what about x window system how can i get it installed
<urlin2u> oderfene, look at the link.
<solrac> both ofline mode and online (Online didn't work as for it didnt support low powe)
<xistance_> fullmetal: Starcraft II
<shapeshifta> crash1hd: im guessing it should have an option to repair or install while keeping home intact. I am not sure though.
<oderfene> urlin2u: I am, I think I may have tried it before let me see... also I have absolutely no internet besides wireless so I can't use internet on the machine to get packages
<oderfene> urlin2u:  yeah,  the apt-get stuff it wont work
<fullmetal> @tuxmatt are you looking to install a windows manager?
<fullmetal> like xfce gnome kde?
<fullmetal> or just change from what you got?
<crash1hd> urlin2u, why is it a bad idea?
<oderfene> urlin2u:  it won't work man
<tux-matt_____> the game requrements also say i need x window system what do i need to download
<delinquentme> heyyy alll! soo i've got this interesting issue with the video drivers on my ATI Radeon HD 6550M   ... whenever i boot it up i get a message saying that the acceleration has failed to initialize ... I've spent a few hours trying to switch in the FGLRX drivers .. to basically  no avail I was wondering if anyone happens to have a good solution for getting the graphics acceleration back .....
<delinquentme> ...without having to reinstall ubuntu 10.04
<urlin2u> crash1hd, installing over a OS is just not a fix it is a noob act, if there is a repair option that is what thats for, or just back up what you need and reinstall.
<fullmetal> @tuxmat what game are you getting at?
<tux-matt_____> oil rush
<fullmetal> hmmm
<crash1hd> urlin2u, but there was no repair option that I could see
<fullmetal>  you should already have a x windows manager...
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages and able to find the jpeg and png libraries?
<tux-matt_____> does it come preinstalled
<fullmetal> x11 is running this gui session
<cypha> actually, got jpeg working
<cypha> but png still isn't
<fullmetal> your using it right now..
<cypha> zip
<tux-matt_____> with ubuntu 11.04
<urlin2u> oderfene, without the right tools like a plain ethernet it is sort of a waste of time for the channel, really. Beyond my help other then giving the link.
<xp> this is guilty of off-topic. But where to find qualitifed freelancers to rewrite some English essays?
<w0_> I'm confused, will the next generation of Ubuntu run X.org or 'Wayland' -- or both if desired?
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages and able to find the png (zip) library?
<cypha> xp, me
<urlin2u> xp, google
<fullmetal> lol@xp
<Logan_> !ot | xp
<ubottu> xp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fullmetal> urlin2u that is hilarious considering our earlier convo
<fullmetal> not @ you, just at the timing
<solrac> bump
<oderfene> urlin2u: thanks youre a polite chap waste of time for the channel aye? I didnt think it's unthinkable to be in this situation with an ubuntu install
<tux-matt_____> fullmetal you are saying it comes preinstalled with ubuntu x window manager
<urlin2u> fullmetal, you are welcome to project as you like.
<jason___> hello everyone. Question... I'm trying to boot PPC clients using an LTSP setup on Ubuntu. I have a PowerPC chroot however my clients are not getting through the netboot process. Can someone take a look at this example (at the bottom) DHCP config and tell me what I would need to tweak and/or add to mine to make it work? I'm not sure what I'm missing. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPCrossArchSetup
<karen_m> I'm using gdm, and i need to disable automaticlogon, but /etc/gdm/custom.conf does NOT exist.  Anyone know where that file is now?
<fullmetal> np
<fullmetal> just not on a proxy connect, dont want to get my IP flagged. ill mind my manners...
<urlin2u> oderfene, what without the basic tools and information all ovewr the web as far as those drivers, do your homework.
<oderfene> urlin2u I have done the homework infacft I downloaded the drivers myself and USB transferred them onto the machine
<oderfene> my terminal won't recognize their existance for some reason though, even if I put it on to the desktop and cd Desktop, then try, it still says "directory name doesn't exist"
<fullmetal> @tuxmat yep... gnome, kde, xfce. all window managers...
<fullmetal> @tuxmat have you tried installing play on linux?
<solrac> <Bump>
<fullmetal> has a lot of pre-compiled stuff to use
<th0r> karen_m: try running gdmsetup from a terminal, see if that brings up what you need
<oderfene> urlin2u:  or "Cannot open input file" it doesn't make any sense because i see the file right there
<oderfene> and i run as sudo and cd into desktop
<fullmetal> oderfene have you given what you are trying to execute chmod +x permission?
<oderfene> fullmetal:  no i'll try that thx
<fullmetal> np. most things will not execute from downloads unless you explicitly give them permission... its a safety thing...
<tux-matt________> fullmetal so i dont have to worry about anything so x window is preinstalled
<fullmetal> kinda like yelling fire in the hole three times on the fourth of july...
<fullmetal> @tux-matt that correct...
<tux-matt________> thats cool
<tux-matt________> thanks all
<fullmetal> unless its a old school game with dependency issues///
<oderfene> fullmetal:  it still says " no such file or directory " even though it's right infront of my eyes, lol
<tux-matt________> no look it up it has not even come out yeat
<oderfene> i typed in chmod x broadcom-wl(blablabla name of file) and it gives me that error
<fullmetal> try sudo chmod +x -Rv /directory name
<fullmetal> no not chmod x
<fullmetal>  its as command line directive
<oderfene> I meant +x
<oderfene> not just x
<fullmetal> gotcha
<fullmetal> hmmm
<fullmetal> give it a ls -a and throw the line in chat
<fullmetal> *description line for the file
<fullmetal> if you can ls the file it should be there
<solrac> Still with the problem of the b43 driver (please not the link of the WifiDocs cause it didnt work at all)
<fullmetal> @solrac have you tried b43-fwcutter?
<oderfene> fullmetal:  OK ill check that BTW it still didnt work saying it cant find it
<fullmetal> just install it from the synaptic package manager.
<solrac> yes
<fullmetal> it should ask to fetch and install the firmware
<solrac> i did and still
<fullmetal> hmm
<solrac> its not being read by jockey-gtk
<fullmetal> then what about ndiswrapper. you can use windows drivers and it in conjunction
<oderfene> fullmetal:  it says  : .  ..  broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5 .directory firefox.desktop thunderbird.desktop
<oderfene> fullmetal:  OH are you not supposed to write .tar.bz2 into the command line?
<Firefishe> What is an open source solution, similar to norton ghost?
<fullmetal> orderfene that is a zipped file
<fullmetal> try
<fullmetal> tar xvf filename
<oderfene> fullmetal:  hold on though the filename has those two markers at the end of it though becuase it's zipped
<fullmetal> yep
<th0r> Firefishe: clonezilla?
<solrac> I don't have windows T_T It broke up the whole Windows Directory (forcing me back into Linux)
<oderfene> fullmetal:  should I include the .tar.bz2 part in the commandline as well? because the ls -a didn't show that part
<fullmetal> yes you should infact instead of doing all that typing just do
<fullmetal> tar xvf filena(tab)
<fullmetal> it will finish the file name for you
<solrac> example :: tar xvf filename.tar.bz2
<fullmetal> @solrac hell yea
<oderfene> fullmetal: wow OK it gave me a weird error saying " tar: you may not specify more than one -Acdtrux or ' --test-label' option Try 'tar --help or 'tar --usage for more information, WHAT???
<solrac> what is the file you are trying to extract?
<oderfene> also it said "cannot read: Is a directory At beginning of tape, quitting now
<solrac> @oderfene
<oderfene> solrac:  it's a broadcom driver for my wireless card
<solrac> same here bro
<fullmetal> @oderfene what distro?
<kfizz1> I have a directory with Watch.html and watch.html in it, why does ls [Ww]atch.html say no such file or directory? I thought [..] matched either character?
<oderfene> fullmetal: ubuntu
<solrac> kk
<fullmetal> version?
<oderfene> fullmetal:  10.04
<fullmetal> maverick / narwhal
<fullmetal> ok your on jaunty jackelope
<oderfene> fullmetal:  or the one before that not 10.04 the one before that
<fullmetal> 9.10?
<oderfene> which one was the first one to have unity? it was before that 1
<oderfene> yea
<fullmetal> intrepid ibex
<fullmetal> ?
<oderfene> yea
<fullmetal> ok
<solrac> Im 11.04
<solrac> Xubuntu
<fullmetal> @solrac you may have additional issues since a lot of the extra packages are not added...
<fullmetal> one min though... im more familiar with orderfene as i had the same issue... but ill get right back to you in a min...
<solrac> well I have firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, b43-fwcutter O.o
<solrac> oh my apologies then
<solrac> ^^"
<fullmetal> no worries... just dont want to confuse the lines...
<fullmetal> @oderfene what have you done so far to try and get your wireless drivers working?
<oderfene> fullmetal: Oh
<oderfene> fullmetal: hold on can I PM you I found some instructions that are partway working
<oderfene> but its stuck at this 1 part which makes not alot of sense
<fullmetal> ok
<fullmetal> pm away...
<JasonGriffee> how can i insure that my graphics card is up to date?
<bmc6053> Automatic update I'd guess. If your using an Nvidia card and their driver, check their site.
<JasonGriffee> bmc6053, it's intel
<JasonGriffee> bmc6023, intergrated
<bmc6053> I'd assume a new driver would show up in your updates... I'm just guessing though. I'm sure *someone* who knows will eventually say
 * bmc6053 just started using Ubuntu again today =0\
<JasonGriffee> I'm just trying to troubleshoot my slow game issue
<fji> help msg
<bmc6053> Integrated graphics are never the best option for gaming... I've been using freeBSD and have come to rely on nvidia though so I'm not very certain of the graphics capabilities on anything intel.
<JasonGriffee> bmc6053, even runescape? I would think it would run at least with some effect on my laptop, it's less than 2 years old
<supercar_heaven> i want to add watermark to video how can i do that ??
<RobbieCrash> when I do: cp /green/ /Data/ -r It copies everything to /Data/Green/ how can I get it to just copy to /Data?
<bmc6053> I did a quick search and it looks like intel graphics are just "sub par" ... The forums have a lot of info though supercar_heaven
<supercar_heaven> can you give the link bmc6053  ??
<bmc6053> Robbie, try adding ./Data instead of just /Data/ or use a full path (depending on where your copying from)
<supercar_heaven> bmc6053: i search on torrentz and got some software use for that..
<c4doug> how can I execute a javascript function after a views block finishes an ajax call?
<JasonGriffee> bcm6053, lets say I can't get new gear, how do i beef it up?
<c4doug> oops wrong chan
<bmc6053> Depends on your video card and bios JasonGriffee, you could check to see if you can oc in the bios.. but really, until Intel releases half way decent drivers... I don't know what you could really do
<bmc6053> or increase vram, also check for restricted driver extras - I don't know if they show up in there or not. =0\
<gluonman> How can I create a shell from a shell script (bash) that I can port to Windows?
<th0r> gluonman: you won't find much in common between bash scripting and windows
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> gluonman:  its a theoretical impossibility, because DOS != Bash
<TheEvilPhoenix> in any way shape or form
<bmc6053> there use to be windows utilities that allow you to just run the shell script... Unix tools by ms? Dunno if they still exist though
<vergil> bmc6053: Somewhat, cygwin utils are an option, but are probably OT for this channel
<redhare> I need to know how to use a *.RUN file when it says i have to do it outside of X and yet when i tried alt-f2 and running it i get the NO SUCH COMMAND response ?
<gluonman> th0r, TheEvilPhoenix, yeah, I figured.  I wrote this at someone's request, and then found out that they want it to run in Windows.  I was thinking maybe Msys or Cygwin would work, but it's complicated.  So I hoped maybe I could make a shell somehow.
<bmc6053> true, thx vergil
<TheEvilPhoenix> gluonman:  its not called a "shell" or "shell script" in windows.  tis called a batch file.  you'd need to look up the Windows coding for batch files
<SetiAmon> From what i read ubuntu 11.10 is coming out on the 13th is that correct
<TheEvilPhoenix> and then write/test on windows
<TheEvilPhoenix> !11.10 | SetiAmon
<ubottu> SetiAmon: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<gluonman> TheEvilPhoenix, I completely forgot about batch files.  At least now I know what I can google.  Thanks for that advice.
<RobbieCrash> bmc6053 the path is /Data/
<redhare> ?
<bmc6053> RobbieCrash - then try ./
<redhare> I need to know how to use a *.RUN file when it says i have to do it outside of X and yet when i tried alt-f2 and running it i get the NO SUCH COMMAND response ?
<benn1> people is there a way
<benn1> to keep joining a room even if i am banned?
<TheEvilPhoenix> redhare:  open a terminal
<TheEvilPhoenix> redhare:  cd /path/to/file
<redhare> I did that evil phoenix
<RobbieCrash> bmc6053 oh, you mean cd /green; cp ./ /Data -r
<TheEvilPhoenix> redhare:  ./file.RUN
<RobbieCrash> ?
<redhare> hmm
<benn1> forgot to say
<benn1> steve is dead
<TheEvilPhoenix> redhare:  within a terminal, not within X/GNOME
<redhare> i did that within a terminal via alt-f2 switching over to a non-x terminal
<TheEvilPhoenix> redhare:  and if its giving you issues, try using one of the tty's (ctrl + alt + f1)
<TheEvilPhoenix> and if its still giving you issues
<TheEvilPhoenix> then give up
<redhare> give up ?
<redhare> i'm trying to install http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/includes/us/images/bttn_iagree.jpg
<redhare> errr wrong link
 * bmc6053 shakes head lol
<redhare> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/285.05.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run rather
<bmc6053> You need to kill your xserver first redhare
<redhare> once I download the nvidia link and set it to executable it still gave me trouble
<redhare> bmc6053 if i kill the ex server that will leave me in cli ? right ?
<bmc6053> Rightttttttt but make sure its executable (double check) lol
<redhare> i did
<redhare> it is executeable
<redhare> renamed it to important.run so iw ouldn't have to type in a long cd command line
<redhare> lol
<bmc6053> chmod 755 -R should do it, I think (no root:wheel and such on Ubuntu right? I'm getting all sorts of confused)
<redhare> hmm
<bmc6053> If your current driver (or from restricted drivers) works, don't fix it =0p *just say'n*
<redhare> oh i don't have ANY proprietary drivers installed or working and cannot find one more compatible than the new 11.04 run file i found
<redhare> the problem though is i'm in 10.04 lts
<redhare> and honestly i forgot how to boot into ubuntu without running x for a one time boot
<bmc6053> YOur card IS Nvidia right? I don't know why/how it wouldn't show up... Did you try synaptic?
<redhare> when i go to system/administration/hardware drivers it shows NOTHING under the list .. but i am running an nvidia geforce gt550 m
<redhare> any ideas on getting it to realize it needs to use or install a certain driver it hasn't been directed to ?
<bmc6053> I'd use Nvidias driver .. Can't you switch to runlevel 2 with telinit 2?
<redhare> run level 2 ? err .. define please ? sorry but it's been too long since i did something outside of the " ready to go from the box " .
<bmc6053> I think thats the one before X gets started (or 3?)
<redhare> hope u can forgive my lack of education within linux
<bmc6053> I havn't used this in a LONG time, just came back over =0\
<bmc6053> http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/ < Found that for you though.
<Guest1717> I just installed natty and updated, plus installed unity 2d, but my launcher isn't hiding
<Guest1717> any ideas?
<redhare> ok .. looking at your link now
<bmc6053> Google is a wonderful thing redhare =0D
<redhare> yes but my knowledge of the keywords i need to know to find answers is NOT on google sir .. it is within the minds of my fellow users here in this channel :)
<redhare> right ?
<bmc6053> True, save the fact that this is my first time in this channel =0D
<TodoInTX> redhare: what is your question?
<redhare> well they should give u a bump or whatever it is . be it a karma level plus or something
 * bmc6053 just started blurbing out help 
<redhare> trying to get sounds todointx in ubuntu 10.04 lts on my xps l702x and i located the issue
<redhare> it seems that the proprietary driver and hardware is not activated like u see happening during an install of ubuntu when the installer detects your hardware that it can use ..
<redhare> and in turn .. if i can get the VIDEO hardware to work properly i can get sound .. because the sound is tied into and piped THRU the hd video card
<redhare> get what i'm saying ?
<bmc6053> Basically, sudo -s then ./thescript.run after shutting down x but ubuntu appears to have its own runlevel mojo going on
<redhare> or i could just " sudo init 1 " run the script then init 2 to get back right ? now that i read your link
<TodoInTX> redhare: ok, so NVidia audio device driver is also proprietary as part of the Video drivers.... ick.
<bmc6053> That *should* work
<redhare> yeah .. i discovered this less than 3 hours ago
<redhare> i had the bright idea to get the VIDEO at least working ..
<TodoInTX> redhare: you have the driver downloaded?
<redhare> and noticed that i NEVER saw " DUMMY AUDIO " in the hardware for my audio ... and noticed I'm also running on generic yet very good drivers for video
<redhare> yeah
<redhare> it is nvidia.x.x.run
<TodoInTX> ok, then go to a virtual terminal... Ctrl+ALT+F1, login, then  sh$> sudo stop gdm ; sh nvidia.xxx.run
<TodoInTX> after the driver install finishes; sudo reboot
 * bmc6053 is off to watch some tv - I think your in good hands redhare, with TodoInTx - Cheers!
 * TodoInTX [im]patiently waits for his flipping download to finish... 3rd try for the .iso today... 
<redhare> sorry bout that
<redhare> disconnected the network cord to go wireless and it cut me off
 * curiousx is listening some The Kyoto Connection's musics =P
<TodoInTX> redhare: ok, what of my response did you get?
<curiousx> take a look please, it's good musics distribute Creative Commons license. You can distribute it freely =) ---> http://www.thekyotoconnection.com/The_Kyoto_Connection/The_Kyoto_Connection___Creative_Commons_Music.html
<amjad_> ?
<hammoommah> :)
<jmwpc> after doing some cleanup on an 11.04 server (removing Ubuntu Desktop via tasksel), I am now getting the "Gave up waiting for root device" error. Specifically, /dev/mapper/<groupname>-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell! --- help me :)
<hammoommah> hmmmm no idea chief.... server should have desktop installed tho
<hammoommah> not
<jmwpc> The drive is visible in parted magic, but it is unable to look at the lvm volume. I'm burning a livecd now to try and dig deeper.
<amjad_> any one from india....?
<jmwpc> I know about the desktop thing... inherited the box
<hammoommah> sorry no help here chief
<jmwpc> I included that information for the unlikely possibility that removing it also nuked some other package or something.
<jmwpc> hrmm... I suspect that something in grub.cfg was messed up somehow. Is it possible to 'update-grub' from a live cd?
<Tyries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFEr0tNMEQg&feature=player_embedded#!
<Tyries> ALEX JONES BULL HORNS THE FEDERAL RESERVE PLEADING THAT THE WALLS COME CRUMBLING DOWN!
<amjad_> www.facebook.com/amjadm61
<tuxforprez> is this the ubuntu channel ?
<redhare> yup
 * TodoInTX looks at /topic.... um. yea.
<redhare> that much i can answer .. lol bmv
<redhare> err bmc
<tuxforprez> sorry I join and see a bunch of anon stuff
<Tyries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1jQgEQHLnQ&feature=related
<Tyries> ALEX JONES BURNS A FEDERAL RESERVE NOTE LIVE ON NATIONAL TELEVISION!
<SetiAmon> so
<SetiAmon> a fed reserve note is a dollar
<SetiAmon> and that was like 4 years ago
<tuxforprez>    ?    ubuntu-off-topic   ?
<MontgoDB> Tyries: piss off, please... you are Off-Topcic.
<Tyries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twSjQpixovU&feature=related
<somsip> !ops | Tyries
<ubottu> Tyries: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Myrtti> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tuxforprez> tyrants rage on the coner
<redhare> !language montgodb
<redhare> ;)
<redhare> hey MontgoDB .. how come u can say piss off to people out of the blue but i don't see u helping people ? just a thougght
<MontgoDB> redhare: wha!?
<MontgoDB> I said "please" :)
<amjad_> i want online job on ubuntu...anyone can help me?
<Madpilot> redhare, MontgoDB - chill, OK?
<MontgoDB> redhare:  btw TodoInTX -> MontgoDB
<MontgoDB> Madpilot: sure. sorry.
<redhare> i know .. heh .. but still m8 .. kinda ticks people like me off who come in here for help that someone like u can cuss out non topic users and get them devoiced/banned ... and i have to sit here and watch a jerk like u do those things .. thats all
<Madpilot> redhare, which part of "chill" was misunderstood?
<redhare> it's done madpilot ;) no worries .. just wanted to thoroughly voice my opinion ..
<fritsch> Time for calm down on every seat, it makes bad mood at 6 am here in germany.
<MontgoDB> redhare: Hrm, ok... I though I was helping people "you", did you miss my suggestion on how to get your nvidia drivers installed?
<redhare> yeah .. guess u did .. sorry .. but u do know that a thousand " ATTABOYs " can be railroaded by one UH OH lol
<SetiAmon> hey
<SetiAmon> I got a on topic question
<SetiAmon> is there any downside to just upgrading versions of ubuntu threw update manager then say a fresh install
<SetiAmon> meaning when 11.10 comes out is there any advantage to doing a fresh install instead of a upgrade threw update manager
<th_> not really
<SetiAmon> good
<th_> you can make your account 'clean install' simply by nuking .settings folders from your account dir
<th_> mkdir ~/oldconfigs && mv ~/.* ~/oldconfigs
<th_> :)
<autigermark> yo
<autigermark> sup guys
<amjad_> #sex
<madurax86> hello, im getting random freezes and dont have anything on logs, sysrq doesnt work when frozen..what can i do?
<Mission_Control> your computer might be too cold
<Myrtti> Mission_Control: when helping, be helpful...
<Mission_Control> sorry
<SideSW1PE> lol
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> how come flashplugin-installer hasn't been updated to version 11 yet?
<SideSW1PE> o/
<rishikanta> hi.. is it ok to have gnome 3, unity and kde running on the same ubuntu 11.10 installation?
<cousin_luigi> rishikanta: I don't see why not
<bazhang> rishikanta, of course. #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 though please
<rishikanta> ok, thanks
<The_Phoenix> rishikanta: Sure but sometimes installing KDE+GNome might make the apps menu cluttered.
<rishikanta> I had gnome 2 and kde running fine on a red hat... bt even since I switched to ubuntu.. I haven't tried kde
<bazhang> rishikanta, kubuntu-desktop package will give you that
<The_Phoenix> rishikanta: That should be fine. You wouldn't have any issues at all.
<bazhang> rishikanta, or any of the -desktop packages, ie lubuntu xubuntu etc
<New0> hi everyone :) i'm now trying to reorganise my files/folders and i would like someone help to know how to organise by category. can someone assist please? tnx :)
<bazhang> then just choose from the login window
<rishikanta> ohh.. cool... thanks again
<cousin_luigi> Is this the right channel to ask about multiverse packages?
<bazhang> cousin_luigi, whats the issue
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: flashplugin-nonfree is still at 10.3
<bazhang> cousin_luigi, you need 11 for some reason
<SideSW1PE> i need 12
<hiexpo> hola
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: 64 bit support
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: and security
<Lugnut1206> Hey guys
<bazhang> cousin_luigi, you'd have to go outside package management supported versions, eg flash aid addon for firefox
<bazhang> SideSW1PE, there is no 12
<Lugnut1206> got a dilemma here
<SideSW1PE> then 13 :D
<SideSW1PE> xD
<Lugnut1206> I need to install Rosetta stone onto ubuntu 11.04 desktop edition.
<Lugnut1206> Rosetta stone is on a CD, btw
<Lugnut1206> sooo
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: I'm aware of that option
<Lugnut1206> how do I get wine to do that?
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, windows app?
<Lugnut1206> yes
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: when will it be packaged?
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, check the appdb and join #winehq
<Lugnut1206> ...
<bazhang> !appdb | Lugnut1206
<ubottu> Lugnut1206: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lugnut1206> I have no idea what 'app
<Lugnut1206> should I run that
<Lugnut1206> I'm confused
<Lugnut1206> why are there !before your words
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, check the link I just sent you
<Lugnut1206> Im definately more of a newby than I thought
<bazhang> cousin_luigi, no idea
<Lugnut1206> checking
<cousin_luigi> bazhang: whom could I ask?
<Lugnut1206> Rosetta stone isn' in that list
<Lugnut1206> ... and if I'm not mistaken
<Lugnut1206> thats software only
<Lugnut1206> like
<Lugnut1206> downloadable
<FloodBot1> Lugnut1206: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lugnut1206> the thing I'm trying to install is off of a disk
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, if its not in the appdb then it may not run
<Lugnut1206> god damn you floodbot
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, no cursing here
<Lugnut1206> this is how I talk
<Lugnut1206> ... bad habit
<bazhang> Lugnut1206, makes it very hard to read, please dont
<Lugnut1206> Theres... about 12 things in the appdb
<Lugnut1206> sorry about..
<bazhang> #winehq for particular app help Lugnut1206
<Lugnut1206> sorry about that*
<Lugnut1206> I.. can't join it
<egerton> I am having some problems installing zimbra desktop on ubuntu 11.4.  can someone help me please?
<Lugnut1206> I can type /join #wineh
<Lugnut1206> but can't complete the
<Lugnut1206> oops, duh, sorry
<ltt> i am trying to mount an ext4 partition in live lucid lynx 64bit. it asks for fs type so i specify ext4-"wrong fs type" and ext3 throwing the same. is this supposed to work?
<somsip> ltt: what command are you using, in full, to mount it?
<ltt> mount   place folder -t ext4
<somsip> ltt: what device, what destination place. copy it here as you typed it in terminal
<btdrucke__> mi/part
<ltt> on phone wait
<ltt> mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/part/ -t ext4
<ltt> then ext3. I tried -f then. it mounted but mountpoint is empty
<somsip> you using root? tried sudo mount... ?
<ltt> root on 64bit live
<lmdfk> Hi guys
<ltt> somsip, am i doing something obviously wrong? i have been using deb for few yrs and this pozzles me
<somsip> ltt: I understand. I don't have a simple answer for you unfortuantely
<ltt> ext4 is supposed to be compatible both ways
<New0> hi everyone :) i'm now trying to reorganise my files/folders and i would like someone help to know how to organise by category. can someone assist please? tnx :)
<Fargh> anyone has a clue why my homedir is all sudden "Read-only file system"
<Jordan_U> Fargh: Most likely because your filesystem has been corrupted somehow. Boot from a LiveCD and use "Disk Utility" to check the hardware first (S.M.A.R.T data) then run fsck. If you have any important files that aren't backed up though you should probably do that *now* as your drive may be dying.
<wxl> ocelot question: unity seems borked. desktop is white where wallpaper should be and left panel lacks icons. any ideas?
<redhare> hey guys .. I'm back .. After downloading the ubuntu 11.04 live cd . I booted into it to " try ubuntu " and my sound works ... Is there ANY way possible for me to pull it's audio/video drivers ? or do have my current installation seek and search the disc/iso for the proper drivers i need on THIS system ?
<bazhang> wxl, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 please
<wxl> bah, bazhang, they're of little help
<bazhang> wxl, be patient, thats the place
<redhare> bazhang ? u know if there is a way to utilize the cd itself for it's audio and video drivers without upgrading to that distro ?
<bazhang> redhare, what version are you on; what are you trying to do
<redhare> i'm on 10.04 lts ..
<New0> i thiink i have lags. why?
<redhare> i am attempting to gain audio in this 64 bit edition ... it seems 11.04 has a solution but I don't want to upgrade
<redhare> i booted into the 11.x edition live cd and audio was working on it even during the generic live session .. but not in 10.04 .. my question is , how do i figure out which audio driver it was using in the live cd or how can i have the package manager search the live cd to upgrade from it as a source or repository for drivers and the like there of ?
<fullmetal> all play and no work makes tiger a mere toy...
<bazhang> !ot | fullmetal
<ubottu> fullmetal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> redhare, you dont use cross version repos
<fullmetal> GEEZUS lots of angry red writing
<bazhang> fullmetal, lets stay on topic please
<redhare> actually i have a desktop that begs your pardon sir.. it has multiple cross-version repository installations .. talk about not wanting to reformat that beast .. lol
<Dan39> why does ubuntu not patch screen to allow longer TERM variable?
<bazhang> redhare, thats completely unsupported
<redhare> wow .. really ? well hmm .. guess i'll troll through the directory of the cd for the video and audio packages .. thanks tho m8
<Frostsongr> redhare type "arecord -l" in a terminal on the live cd and see what it is using
<New0> hi everyone :) i'm now trying to reorganise my files/folders and i would like someone help to know how to organise by category. can someone assist please? tnx :)
<redhare> what is arecord short for frostsongr ?
<meta-coder> New0, How can we help?
<redhare> and thanks .. see .. i will have to download each dependency seperately bazhang . and then install the package .. one by one . by hand .. that is how i use stuff from different versions .. sometimes at the end of the dependency download it doesn't work and sometimes it does ;)
<inz> redhare, ALSA record probably
<redhare> hmm .. thanks inz .. will be back after i try it
<Frostsongr> yeah just an easy way to see what sound cards are running on a working system with alsa.
<redhare> but if arecord -l lists the soundcards in use does it also list the " driver " it is using ?
<New0> meta-coder well i have lots of mess in my files/folder. and i want to rearrange it. Category/SubCategory and so on:
<Frostsongr> whatever card it is should be enough info to find out what driver you need using google
<redhare> frostsongr : is there a way to find out it's corresponding drivers for each device ?
<Ascavasaion> I have downloaded a deb package. How do I install It from the commandline please?
<New0> meta-coder software, movies, programming, tv show,.....
<New0> meta-coder all my HDDs full of it
<redhare> aye frostsongr . but in case i was hoping to be able to deduce the driver and subsequent dependencies involved so i might write them down to find them later on the live cd itself since it will be the one using them and thus err too long to type out
<redhare> brb
<somsip> Ascavasaion: sudo dpkg -i
<blummmmm> hi
<nrdb> hi... I am getting a "thunderbird is running" error dialog... but it isn't running!... how do I get thunderbird to work again?
<Ascavasaion> thabks somsip
<somsip> nrdb: what do you get for  ps -e |grep thund
<somsip> Ascavasaion: np
<nrdb> somsip, nothing...
<purpleyuan> Just curious, what's the difference between ps -e and ps aux?
<fritsch> purpleyuan: man ps
<fritsch> purpleyuan: :-)
<Ascavasaion> if my network refuses to resolve DNS suddenly, it used to, now I can ping local and remote IPs but not their names. Any ideas please?
<nrdb> Ascavasaion, check the /etc/resolv.conf file
<somsip> nrdb: hmm. unexpected
<xgpt> can someone mention my nick ? testing a script
<Mahes> does anyone know a not super-complex way to resize a dm_crypt partition?
<purpleyuan> thanks fritsch!
<Ascavasaion> Nrdb: empty file
<Mahes> I'm looking at the tutorial here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions and its making my head swim a bit.
<nrdb> Ascavasaion, it should have a "nameserver <ip>" line... try "sudo dhclient eth0" ... or put a line in /etc/resolv.conf
<meta-coder> FreeBSD rocks....!!!
<bazhang> !ot > meta-coder
<ubottu> meta-coder, please see my private message
<Ascavasaion> Rndb: dclient worked. Any idea why it would suddenly have stopped working and removed the entry?
<redhare> hey bazhang and umm forgot the other guys name
<nrdb> Ascavasaion, no... did you loose internet connection for a while?
<redhare> lol
<blummmmm> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.04 lts on my hp z400
<Mahes> blummmmm: describe it.
<Ascavasaion> Rndb: no idea, it is my mother's computer.
<redhare> other than using " arecord -l " is there a way I can also see what video driver/hardware is in use ? thru terminal ?
<pocoyo> .
<nrdb> redhare, try lspci
<paulus68> redhare:  or lshw
<blummmmm> when installation is finished and computer restarts... the screen goes black
<nrdb> blummmmm, do you get a termial with <alt><ctrl><f1>?
<blummmmm> yes,, and not works
<meta-coder> Is Xubuntu is faster than Ubuntu?
<redhare> blummmm is there no login when you hit alt-f1 ?
<blummmmm> the screen power off after 10 seconds more or less
<blummmmm> redhare: no.. no login
<nrdb> blummmmm, have you tried cycling the power
<redhare> what's that windows program guys ? the one allowing u to switch between terminals tty1-7 ?
<Ascavasaion> nrdb: worked like a charm. Thank you. Now I must run.  Bye and thanks again.
<bazhang> meta-coder, not significantly no. try lubuntu is you want lightweight
<nrdb> Ascavasaion, bye
<Ascavasaion> Lubuntu is very nice. I run it on one of my older machines.
<sven_> how can i display all the options my dhcp-server sends to my client, on the client side?
<redhare> hmm
<blummmmm> nrdb.. yes
<sven_> dhclient does not show :/
<blummmmm> i don't see grub
<blummmmm> only black screen
<redhare> what is the interface for the new 11.04 called  gdm ? or something else ? because i wanted to know that if i install the blasted new version if i would be stuck with a launch bar to the left all the time ?
<bazhang> redhare, unity
<redhare> bazhang , so it IS possible to give it the 10.04 gui/user session appearance ? i don't have to stick with unity ?
<dai> heya!
<bazhang> !classic | redhare if you dont want unity
<ubottu> redhare if you dont want unity: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<dai> Could someone help me with basic sed commands?
<blummmmm> is strange.. because with ubuntu 11 works ok... and if i run live cd from cd also works ok
<blummmmm> but i want use 10.04 lts
<redhare> ohh yeah .. haha thanks bazhang .. i'm bout to go fullblown ubuntu again because i've been stuck in windows until the sound issue was solved .. and i guess if the upgrade doesn't work then the full 11.04 upgrade for me will have to be what works .. :(
<blummmmm> and i check ubuntu webpage.. supported hardware.. and my machine is supported
<redhare> guess i'll chat with yall while it upgrades/fresh installs
<pocoyo> .
<dai> anyone know basic sed cat awk? :3
<nrdb> blummmmm, it looks to me that grub isn't working properly... is this a new install?  did you install over another previous installation?
<redhare> i just hope it doesn't erase my windows 7 partition as if i want to ever sell this dumb thing i gotta have that for the next windows zombie it's sold too ..
<blummmmm> nrdb... i've tryed to reinstall grub with rescue system...
<bazhang> dai #sed
<dai> bazhang: !sed
<dai> !sed
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dai> ha ha :D
<nrdb> redhare, I have a windows dual boot here... it works fine... if you ever need to reinstall window it will wipe the Linux partition thou.
<redhare> i must say bazhang .. tho .. and nrdb .. this new edition has some nice visual qualities to it's gui ..
<urlin2u> nrdb, that is inacurate info.
<bazhang> nrdb, thats wrong
<nrdb> urlin2u, bazhang, it has both times I needed to do it.
<redhare> and bazhang , nrdb , i actually got a 55 year old man who NEVER ever .. EVER .. used anything but windows to switch to and trust in linux completely ...
<auronandace> nedb: it only wipes the mbr, not any other partitions
<blummmmm> nrdb it seems to be the videocard
<redhare> he actually prefers ubuntu linux to other distros due to it's kind user settings and easy on the eye gui .. etc
<urlin2u> nrdb, if you use a OEM disc set it wil write the whole drive, thats the only time.
<nrdb> hi... I am getting a "thunderbird is running" error dialog... but it isn't running!... how do I get thunderbird to work again?
<redhare> should i encrypt my home folder ? or will it cause operational dysfunction in certain programs if i do ? and incompatibilities ?
<thevinci> Any one know how to connect to a server? I just set one up in my house and I'm having difficulty figuring it out
<Quetzal> redhare: You should only do it if you're worried your computer will get stolen. Or if someone might take your harddrive away o-O
<urlin2u> nrdb, install htop use the search function f3 to find the running thunder bird and use f9 the kill it
<urlin2u> to*
<redhare> well .. quetzal .. i do some rather questionable computing actions ... but truth be told .. those who would be looking at my directories would most likely crack the encryption lol
<redhare> other than that quetzal there are no others who could or would be able to get near my pc without me knowing .. lol
<Quetzal> Then do not use weak passwords? o_O
<thevinci> anyone?
<redhare> one last question for the moment ..
<Quetzal> Heck, I can't think how anyone can even break encryption anyway...
<Quetzal> Unless they got a butt load of time to spend.
<redhare> err nm
<redhare> well
<redhare> imagine a room full of the amoeba joined processor power setup ..
<redhare> err
<Quetzal> Huh? You're really not making sense to me. :S
<nrdb> urlin2u, but it isn't ... ps -A | grep thunderbird - ... returns nothing.
<redhare> imagine a room full of the amoeba joined processor power setup computers to work together .. maybe 100 or more laptops/desktops/terminals etc .. the processing power combined could do the job yes ?
<redhare> amoeba .. it's an OLDDDDD program ...
<redhare> umm .. u know the PS3 program where u can donate it's processing power ? that's what i'm referring to or a pumped up version of the old amoeba
<redhare> anyhow quetzal .. i'm sorry but i'm OT and i didn't mean to be
<urlin2u> nrdb, not sure if that command will show a zombie.
<nrdb> urlin2u, htop dosn't find it ether.
<Quetzal> I do not buy into rumors, and it would take geezers quite some time to break into a good encrypted syste,.
<Quetzal> Well, if anything, that's better than no encryption anyway.
<urlin2u> nrdb, not sure myself than.
<Quetzal> If you're that worried, then by all means. Use it.
<redhare> technically .. it would be easier just to install a firestorm safety system where misguessed pwds equals no hard drive data ;)
<redhare> right ?
<nrdb> Quetzal, I heard that CIA tried to break a truecrypt encryption for 2 years and failed.
<redhare> hmm truecrypt ?
<Quetzal> I'm not familiar with that software. If that is convenient, and efficient for you. Then use it.
 * sorak likes security
<redhare> nrdb , quetzal , bazhang . Does anyone here remember Symantec Norton Secret ?
<Quetzal> nrdb: Good, they shouldn't be hopping into everyone's privacy.
<nrdb> redhare, no
<Quetzal> Nope.
<redhare> cia or any other government couldn't crack it
<thevinci> Any of you guys know anything about servers?
<redhare> it used to be available for public download but when nortan went from windows 95 to 98 they got rid of it in their install discs ..
<Quetzal> !ask | thevinci
<ubottu> thevinci: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<auronandace> thevinci: try #ubuntu-server
<redhare> it was a way to keep their proprietery stuff secret lol
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<nrdb> Quetzal, there worried about more sites using https: all the time.
<redhare> yes sir
<redhare> sorry baz
<thevinci> trying there too, no one really replying
<redhare> thevinci ; what's ur question ?
<Quetzal> nrdb: Yea, offcourse, because computer users are slowly becoming smarter. So it will not be easy snoopying for them.
<thevinci> I'm trying to connect to an ftp server I'm setting up in my home. I installed ubuntu server 10.04 then installed vsftpd
<thevinci> I haven't changed any of the config files
<thevinci> i put some music in a folder, and now i want to see if I can get to it from my laptop
<redhare> are u using port 21 and u must also use the login and password for that system
<nrdb> thevinci, can you connect from the server ?  i.e. using localhost?
<Quetzal> thevinci: Ensure you've added user accounts and such.      Port numbers that uses FTP must be opened.
<thevinci> nrdb: I'm not sure what you mean.
<redhare> personally if you want to access that music and BROWSE the server you should setup a remote connection or remote control session you can access on that server allowing you to use it as if you were on it at home :)
<thevinci> redhare: I'm super new to servers, I've been reading a crapload of stuff in forums and ubuntu.com, but I'm having trouble grasping it all.
<redhare> thevinci : try using the regular version of ubuntu and immerse yourself in it and look for programs that can allow you to remotely access the desktop from anywhere ..
<thevinci> nrdb: I'm logged in to the server and on the command line for it, but I don't know how to get at it from my laptop
<redhare> there are TONS of programs and web services out there for this ..
<nrdb> thevinci, start a terminal on the server, and try to connect to the ftp server from there.
<redhare> thevinci : try using your lan at home first tho .. note to yourself that this will take a WEEK minimum to become a basic ubuntu user
<thevinci> eh, I've been using ubuntu for a few years now
<thevinci> really wanted to give the server thing a crack
<thevinci> i've used samba for sharing with other laptops and such
<crash1hd> OK this is a really odd one.  I have 2 machines say PC1 and PC2 I am on PC1(windows) and I ping PC2(windows) I dont get any dropped pings yet when I boot PC2 into ubuntu and do the same I get random requst timed out
<thevinci> the goal for the server here is to be a media center for our house. we have a few windows users, myself on ubuntu, and an xbox 360 we would like to stream to
<redhare> well the only DIFFERENCE i noticed with ubuntu server and ubuntu regular .. are . that ubuntu server is CLI and has a little less data usage on the hard drive and a little less cpu and ram usage .. so go ahead and install the GUI version for the server edition
<redhare> in fact .. bazhang .. what is the command for installing the X server and gui when you don't have it on ubuntu server edition ?
<redhare> i'm guessing it's " sudo apt-get install gdm " ?
<th_> redhare: kernel is different
<th_> and why would you mess server with gui anyway
<nrdb> thevinci, from a terminal on the server..try "ftp localhost"... what do you get?
<redhare> th_ how is it ?
<th_> tuned for server performance
<bazhang> redhare, the full suite? ubuntu-desktop or other -desktop package
<redhare> just the desktop package for thevinci : so he can use the gui for what he cannot comprehend in the cli client or server client
<thevinci> nrdb: "Connected to localhost. 500OOPS: vsftpd: both local and anonymous access disabled!"
<thevinci> that could be a problem... lol
<redhare> thevinci .. good luck sir .. i gotta go to work .. and as for the rest of the crew i've chatted with here trying to help me solve the sound issues .. thank you so much ... but i gotta head to work .. so i'm afk ;) laters guys
<nrdb> thevinci, looks like it.. config problem most likely... until you can do basic stuff on localhost no point trying remotely.
<thevinci> nrdb: I just edited my config file to allow anonymous
<nrdb> thevinci, can you connect now?
<thevinci> nrdb: when I ran ftp localhost this time I got 'Connected to localhost. 220 (vsFTPd 2.2.2) Name (localhost:burlygoat):'
<thevinci> nrdb: now my cursor is blinking after 'Name (localhost:burlygoat):'
<nrdb> thevinci, its asking for a name and password.
<nrdb> thevinci, I think
<thevinci> nrdb: hmmm, I haven't set any up, and when I type anything and press enter it says '530 this ftp server is anonymous only'
<nrdb> thevinci, try just <enter>
<thevinci> same thing
<nrdb> thevinci, try  "anonymous"
<nrdb> thevinci, try  "anonymous" or "guest"
<thevinci> YES! that worked
<thevinci> and password was nothing
<MorcegoVermelho> you guys never sleep?
<thevinci> now it says '230 login succesful. remote system type is UNIX. Using binary mode to transfer files'
<surround> hello everybody
<MorcegoVermelho> someone awake?
<surround> is there specific irc channel related to bluetooth
<MorcegoVermelho> surround: you welcome
<MorcegoVermelho> Linux never sleep
<bazhang> !ot | MorcegoVermelho
<ubottu> MorcegoVermelho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nrdb> thevinci, good... try a 'ls' or 'pwd' command... you should now be able to connect remotely too.
<surround> I installed blueman but it's plugin are not working , like DUN (Dial Up Networking) etc
<surround> So i moved back to Gnome Bluetooth
<thevinci> nrdb: I just connected with my laptop, sweet! Thanks!
<nrdb> thevinci, great bye.
<vegaman> I just re-installed ubuntu onto my pc and my sound is gone. I remember changing the sound device here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems but I'm not sure how to follow these instructions
<ntr0py> How would i configure subpixel rendering in forefox 7?
<surround> so i am looking for a software or package which has better integration with network manager or capability to connect independently to internet
<surround> Using Blueooth
<surround> Anybody here who could help me regarding bluetooth, I am looking for a GUI approach
<surround> Is there any support for bluetooth in UBUNTU
<fritsch> surround: bt works out of the box
<New0> hi everyone :) i'm now trying to reorganise my files/folders and i would like someone help to know how to organise by category. can someone assist please? tnx :)
<jmwpc> What would cause one version (2.6.38-10-server) to give me this error at boot: gave up waiting for root device ubuntu, and the previous version works fine? The specfic error is /dev/mapper/<groupname>-root does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<surround> fritsch: How to use bluetooth headset & DUN profile in UBUNUT
<fritsch> surround: you see the bluetooth icon right on top?
<surround> Yes , I can see that
<surround> I can add device
<fritsch> surround: jep, does this work?
<fritsch> surround: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<fritsch> surround: have a look here
<vegaman> I just re-installed ubuntu onto my pc and my sound is gone. I remember changing the sound device here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems but I'm not sure how to follow these instructions
<surround> But When it comes to browse device or DUN profile it really anonying
<fritsch> surround: i thought you rather have problems with "surround sound", just kidding :-)
<Toneshifter> sup all
<fritsch> surround: annoying in the sense of "hard to configure" or just not working?
<surround> i am able to connect to internet using Mobile Broadband DATA cable
<fritsch> surround: mmh, ah okay, see the use case
<fritsch> surround: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Using_Devices_as_Modems <- looked over here?
<fritsch> surround: just install blueman and configure it the right way
<fritsch> surround: should easily work
<Toneshifter> small question, laptop Gateway MX6214, Xubuntu, at the indicator plugin (network section) there is no wireless, after uninstalling broadcom driver, it comes back but it says "the device is not ready". Any clue ?
<surround> I installed Blueman & after device setup it shows that DUN connection will be available in my Network Manger but it never appear in network manager
<fritsch> surround: mmh that is odd
<seidell> i installed openbox, wireless is not working when i login to openbox, why?
<fritsch> surround: try logout and in again, perhaps the applet does not get refresehd
<thevinci> surround: make sure you're computer has bluetooth...
<surround> After uninstalling blueman & switched to Gnome bluetooth again , My connection appears in NM but not able to connect
<fritsch> thevinci: thx for this kind of help
<seidell> i installed openbox, wireless is not working when i login to openbox, why?
<fritsch> surround: have a look in /var/log/syslog
<surround> thevinci: Yes, of course
<fritsch> surround: there it tells some debugging while connecting
<thevinci> sorry, I was scrolled up and didn't see the rest of the convo... heh
<fritsch> thevinci: np
<seidell> i installed openbox, wireless is not working when i login to openbox, why?
<ssbpls> hello, i come up a problem when i start the ubuntu 11.04: no native mode,forcing panel scaling!
<surround> fritsch: Sometimes it says port already in use, or sometimes just error while connecting
<happy> any tips for installing .tar.bz2 files?
<fritsch> happy: these are packed files, just extract them
<fritsch> happy: compressed files, i mean
<fritsch> surround: sorry no idea without logfiles
<happy> n after extracting?
<surround> fritsch: Using Gnome Bluetooth I am able to connect to internet sometimes, but it does not disconnect properly, E sign appears on my phone, while  windows terminates the connection very well
<fritsch> surround: like said before. i can only say: this is bad - but help withouth further infos not possible
<happy> i am tryn to build dep tree but sometimes it doesnt works for me
<surround> I am having no problem using GSM mobile Broadband
<fritsch> surround: have you looked through the bugtracker?
<Toneshifter> Gateway MX6214, Xubuntu, no wireless section in the indicator plugin area, after uninstalling Broadcom drivers it gets back but says "device not ready" any clue ?
<happy> sudo apt-get buil-dep package name
<happy> build-dep
<surround> I googled a lot & found that NM 0.7 doesn't have integration with Blueman & I updated both of them
<datalay> how can i list installed applications
<surround> but no success
<datalay> like rpm -qa
<Gruber> dpkg -;l
<Gruber> dpkg -l
<happy> right click is not working....help me i am using 10.10 on hp dm4-1041 tx
<Gruber> happy: what are you right clicking on ?
<blummmmm> i'm installing ubuntu 10.04 lts but after installation only i see black screen.. and after a few seconds.. my screen power off
<happy> touchpad prb
<Gruber> happy: no - what item on your desktop are you right clicking on
<happy> right click on touchpad is not working
<Gruber> happy: what part of the DESKTOP are you right clicking on
<happy> any folder
<Gruber> happy: what desktop are you using ?
<happy> sry didnt get u
<Gruber> never mind, I can't be bothered wasting any more time on you
<happy> right click is not working on  ubuntu 10.10
<Toneshifter> Gateway MX6214, Xubuntu, no wireless connections in the inicator plugin area. Any clue?
<happy> i am using hp dm4-1041 laptop
<happy> 14.1 inch
<Gruber> Toneshifter: probably your network card is not visible to the OS, possibly not supported or needs external configuration.
<Gruber> Toneshifter: eg: a software package or kernel module to enable the card.
<Zanzacar> Hi everyone, I was wondering does anyone else ever have problems with Compiz not registering the corners to access commands?
<Zanzacar> Sometimes when i go to a corner it doesnt do anything. I wasnt even sure where to start looking for a log or anything really
<Toneshifter> Gruber, worked perfectly fine with 10.04, after switching to SSD + 11.04 and installing Broadcom driver it doesnt show anything
<Gruber> Toneshifter: an SSD has nothing to do with this
<Toneshifter> i know that part
<Gruber> Toneshifter: then why did you give me the pointless information.
<Toneshifter> just giving you an information about any changes from the previous state
<Gruber> Toneshifter:  10.04 and 11.04 are quite a large kernel version jump, using the same external kernel modules (I assume that's what you mean by broadcom drivers) may not be compatible with the newer kernel. You may need a different version,
<Gruber> Toneshifter: or if you are using a later version of the broadcom modules, they may no longer support your card version
<Gruber> Toneshifter: those are the two directions I would investigate first.
<fritsch> Toneshifter: if the modul loads, have a look if the firmware is missing
<Toneshifter> Gruber both 10.04 and 11.04 found and required a broadcom modules. bcmwl-kernel-source
<Gruber> or if the firmware needs to be different from the later kernel
<fritsch> Toneshifter: post a full dmesg into a pastebin
<Gruber> Toneshifter: doesn't mean it fully supports your card
<Toneshifter> Gruber, that same module worked with 10.04 with no problems at all so i gues it does
<Toneshifter> fritsch http://pastebin.com/KNb7RXae
<fritsch> Toneshifter: is this a pcmcia card?
<Toneshifter> fritsch nope, thats an internal wireless card
<fritsch> Toneshifter: eth%d: 5.100.82.38 driver failed with code 21
<fritsch> Toneshifter: please give a the output of lsmod and lspci
<fritsch> pastebin again
<MkZone> 111
<MkZone> 222
<c[_]> 333
<fritsch> Toneshifter: and if you are at it: result of iwconfig
<Toneshifter> fritsch pastebin.com/8wjDdatgac lspci
<fritsch> Toneshifter: this one is empty
<ubuntu__> I am confused which key goes where when using ssh?
<Gruber> ubuntu__: public key on the server, private key on the client
<silvery> Gruber : and not vice versa?
<Gruber> silvery: no
<almoxarife> Gruber: that backwards?
<redhare> wow
<Gruber> almoxarife: no
<redhare> i come back and it's done installing ! w00t !
<almoxarife> Gruber: ok, thnks
<Toneshifter> fritsch http://pastebin.com/NFHESKUS lspci & lsmod
<fritsch> Toneshifter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/700176 <- here is your bug
<ubuntu__> Gruber, ok the client being the machine that I am connecting from?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700176 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl bcmwl-kernel-source 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu1 fails to build" [High,Fix released]
<Gruber> Toneshifter: didn't he ask for the output of dmesg
<Gruber> ubuntu__: correct
<Toneshifter> Gruber he did, pasted it way before
<Gruber> Toneshifter: thank you, I'll find it
<Toneshifter> Gruber http://pastebin.com/KNb7RXae
<ubuntu__> hmm then why is it when I do ssh domain i get Permission denied (publickey) i have the id_rsa file in my .ssh folder
<Gruber> Toneshifter: I found it, that doesn't look complete to me. I don't know if it is
<ubuntu__> it was named something else and I renamed it to id_rsa
<mrl> Hi, I'm using Xubuntu 11.04, and I have lost one of my panels.
<Gruber> ubuntu__: have you put the public key in the authorized_keys file on the server, in the .ssh directory of the user ?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: seems to be a firmware issue, install b43-fwcutter
<ubuntu__> Gruber, yes (I am able to connect on my windows machine via putty)
<ubuntu__> but the connection was flaky so I am trying the ubuntu livecd to see if its something to do with my machine or not
<fritsch> Toneshifter: you only need: bcm-kernel-source, firmware-b43-install and b43-fwcutter
<Gruber> ubuntu__: what command (exactly) are you using to ssh
<ajah> whats the purpose of '<<' characters in shell script
<Gruber> ajah: read input normally
<fritsch> Toneshifter: and look into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf remove the "#" in front of bcm43xx
<The_BROS> My scanner on Epson TX650 did not recognized. How to make it work?
<ubuntu__> Gruber, just ssh 192.168.2.109
<Toneshifter> k, give me a sec
<Gruber> ubuntu__: is your username on the remote machine "ubuntu"
<ubuntu__> again remote being the one I am try to connect from
<ubuntu__> or too?
<Gruber> ubuntu__: to
<ubuntu__> no
<ubuntu__> its gary
<Gruber> ubuntu__: that's the issue then
<ubuntu__> its not asking me for a user like putty does
<Gruber> ubuntu__: unless you use a username, it will use your current username
<Gruber> ubuntu__: ssh on linux is different than putty
<datalay> how can i list install applications?
<ubuntu__> Gruber, ok :) thanks
<fritsch> datalay: dpkg -l | less
<Gruber> ubuntu__: do either "ssh username@hostname" or "ssh -l username hostname"
<ubuntu__> Gruber, right got it :) it is working now
<Gruber> there we go
<datalay> how can i remove an applications with no-deps
<The_BROS> Is anybody here who uses scanner on Epson TX650?
<fritsch> datalay: apt-get autoremove
<ubuntu__> Gruber, hmm interesting it seems that my connection via putty on windows 7 craps out quick yet I am now connected via ubuntu live cd on the same machine as the windows machine and its not kicking me out very odd (at least I know its not a hardware issue with my nic card :)
<ajah> Gruber, when i type something in terminal than << and something it prompts me something like > what is this
<fritsch> ubuntu__: why should you be kicked out?
<fritsch> ubuntu__: you can have multiple connections to the same host, with the same user name
<ubuntu__> fritsch, not sure but it keeps kicking me out saying that its loosing connection
<fritsch> oha
<ubuntu__> thus why I am trying it from an ubuntu live cd to see if it was a hardware issue or just winblows
<fritsch> i think your router is to blame
<th0r> ajah: you should consult the Advanced Bash Scripting guide at the linux documetation project (tldp.org)
<ubuntu__> fritsch, but again same router same connection different os
<ubuntu__> Gruber, how do I connect if the private key is name garysmachine and not id_rsa?
<Toneshifter> fritsch there is no # in front of bcm43xx there is a word "blacklist" instead
<Toneshifter> should i remove it ?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: no its okay
<fritsch> Toneshifter: keep it
<Toneshifter> k
<Toneshifter> installed all of the packages
<Toneshifter> restart
<fritsch> Toneshifter: just reboot
<Toneshifter> if anything i will be back
<Caesi> Hi everyone. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 on an old computer of mine, but get this error message when I boot from the CD: "(intranmfs= mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem squash fs failed: Input/output error" - any ideas anyone? Thank you.
<fritsch> Caesi: bad cd
<fritsch> Caesi: try to burn it with 2x speed
<Caesi> thanks
<Caesi> will do
<fritsch> Caesi: just an idea
<c[_]> whats the difference with live cd and usb?
<Caesi> <fritsch> maybe I'll just try with a USB drive.. easier
<Caesi> thank you though
<fritsch> Caesi: jep, you can do this
<fritsch> Caesi: just though "old computer" and you speciall mentioned CD
<fritsch> Caesi: and you asked what the problem is :-)
<fritsch> Toneshifter: not working, hehe?
<ubuntu__> Or anyone how do I connect with ssh if the private key is not called id_rsa but something else?
<Toneshifter> nope
<vegaman> anyone good with terminal?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: did you install the firmware-b43-installer?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: give me the dmesg output again
<fritsch> Toneshifter: the new one
<shanky> ubuntu__: ssh -i ?
<ubuntu__> shanky, ahh ok :) thanks
<Caesi> <fritsch> sure, thanks in any case :) In fact, I just saw that the ISO was not the proper file size!!!
<fritsch> Caesi: hehe
<Caesi> Will try it now and if you don't see me in the next couple of hours, I'll have been successful :) All the best.. ciao
<Toneshifter> yes i did instal the firmware-b43-installer http://pastebin.com/JtDyb7ej -new dmesg
<fritsch> Toneshifter: eth%d: 5.100.82.38 driver failed with code 21
<fritsch> Toneshifter: again the same
<The_BROS> what program can format USB-flash?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: what says: lsmod |grep b43?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: do: sudo rmmod wl
<MorcegoVermelho> good question
<fireprint> hey guys. im wondering. i had to restart my router last night. My ubuntu server downstairs then went offline.. im wondering, is there a way in textmode to make the server "ping" for a connection.. and if its not found, it then will do a ifconfig eth0 up or summin.. and then ofcourse do nothing if it pings a connection... that make any sense? ;)
<fritsch> Toneshifter: sudo modprobe wl
<ubuntu__> Just curious what version of ubuntu stopped using this screen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=804+Live+2+.png
<Toneshifter> lsmod returns nothing
<fireprint> ps aux |grep mod perhaps?
<ubuntu__> Seems that the newest version 11.04 does not have this screen anymore? or did I do something wrong?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: you give me the lspci link again?
<Toneshifter> rmmod wl returns ERROR: Module wl does not exist in /proc/modules
<fritsch> Toneshifter: than just modprobe
<Toneshifter> sudo modprobe wl returns nothing
<fritsch> Toneshifter: and give me the output of and lsmod and lspci
<fritsch> Toneshifter: look with dmesg
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: after modprobing
<fireprint> If anyone can direct me to a place i should start looking into it.. a word i can google and read up on or anything that would be appreciated
<bao_> hi
<Toneshifter> fritsch dmesg after modprobing [  478.259166] eth%d: 5.100.82.38 driver failed with code 21
<fritsch> Toneshifter: dpkg -l |grep bcm
<fireprint> hi bao_
<farciarz84> how to check If I have 32-bit dirvers installed?
<bao_> who use backbox
<farciarz84> how to check If I have 32-bit opnegl dirvers installed?
<hoang> chao
<farciarz84> I have 64-bit ubuntu
<Toneshifter> fritsch http://pastebin.com/sX2sfuMR ne lsmod and lspci
<fireprint> bao_, why do you want to know?
<Toneshifter> fritsch grep returns as follow: "ii  bcmwl-kernel-source                  5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu3.2               Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source"
<Christoph_vW> will there be an updated version of GnuTLS for Ubuntu LTS with TLS 1.2 support?
<fireprint> bao_,  it is just a pentesting distro off of ubuntu. So a question regarding ubuntu can probably work here, however if its a pentester question i doubt this is the place. But go ahead and ask your question :)
<iceroot> Christoph_vW: only security-updates
<iceroot> Christoph_vW: for the rest see backports
<iceroot> !backports | Christoph_vW
<ubottu> Christoph_vW: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DaveSiberia> I have a problem connecting Natty to a Toshiba LCD television
<DaveSiberia> Ubuntu sees it as a crt
<fritsch> Toneshifter: rmmod wl && modprobe b43 && modprobe wl
<Toneshifter> fritsch: WARNING: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Operation not permitted
<Toneshifter> WARNING: Error inserting ssb (/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko): Operation not permitted
<Toneshifter> FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/2.6.38-11-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/b43/b43.ko): Operation not permitted
<hiexpo> !pentesting
<fritsch> Toneshifter: do not paste in here
<Toneshifter> k
<fireprint> Can anyone give me a hint about what to look into when wanting the server to check internet connection and if no connection, do a up command? I am not always able to be at the server.
<fritsch> Toneshifter: sudo before the commands
<Toneshifter> http://pastebin.com/jhMSpyza
<Toneshifter> did
<fireprint> Toneshifter, sudo or sudo bash will make the operation permitted.
<fireprint> oh sorry, didnt see you there fritsch..
<fritsch> Toneshifter: you only have sudo before the first command
<fritsch> Toneshifter: open a sudo shell with: sudo -s
<Toneshifter> k
<fritsch> Toneshifter: then you can do without sudo
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know when or what version ubuntu stopped using this startup splash screen? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=804+Live+2+.png
<hiexpo> sudo su
<farciarz84> after apt-get dist-upgrade I got this problem: trace:wgl:wglGetProcAddress func: 'wglGetIntegerv'
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GL version             : 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.11).
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GL renderer            : Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Desktop .
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo GLX version            : 1.4.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Server GLX version     : 1.4.
<FloodBot1> farciarz84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<farciarz84> trace:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Server GLX vendor:     : SGI.
<fritsch> farciarz84: !pastebin | farciarz84
<_ruben> sudo su is wrong on so many levels i wouldnt even know where to start :)
<fritsch> _ruben: hehe, don`t be too hard
<hiexpo> why is it wrong
<Toneshifter> fritsch http://pastebin.com/pGwbuKjv
<fritsch> Toneshifter: good, and now the dmesg output
<farciarz84> http://pastebin.com/x5mP83v9
<Christoph_vW> iceroot: looks like there is no package libapache2-mod-gnutls in lucid-backports
<Toneshifter> http://pastebin.com/kGgd85Hx
<fritsch> Toneshifter: this is not the dmesg after these commands
<Toneshifter> thats the newest dmesg
<fritsch> Toneshifter: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Toneshifter> xubuntu 11.04
<farciarz84> after apt-get dist-upgrade I got this error: http://pastebin.com/x5mP83v9. Please help me.
<fritsch> Toneshifter: looks like natty?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+source/bcmwl/+bug/732677 <- please read through this
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 732677 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu2 not work on BCM4311/4312" [High,Confirmed]
<Toneshifter> will try my best
<pocoyo> ..
<pocoyo> .
<fireprint> Can anyone give me a hint about what to look into when wanting the server to check internet connection and if no connection, do a up command? I am not always able to be at the server.
<Toneshifter> fritsch so what you recommend is downgrade to 5.60.48.36 ?
<fritsch> Toneshifter: you can try to, you have to pin the old version though
<sam555> hello all!
<Toneshifter> can you help me with some howto ? no idea how to do that
<ubuntu__> how do I get this machine to boot into unity from livecd?
<sam555> How does one change the mount of a hard drive?
<fireprint> gah.. ill have to figure it out by myself then. take care guys
<sam555> I'm trying to copy data from one sata drive to a new sata drive
<sam555> all my system files are on a 3rd root drive
<DaveSiberia> why won't my Toshiba TV work wide screen with ubuntu (11.04) I connected it via VGA
<fritsch> VGA and TV is a bad idea
<bhush> Hello, How do i solve blank screen problem.....!!!???
<sam555> i want the old drive that says /data to say /data.old and the new drive to say /data
<Gruber> sam555: change the mount point in /etc/fstab for auto mounts, or change the mount points manually by mounting / umounting (not unmounting) the file systems you want
<bhush> Hello, How do i solve blank screen problem.....!!!???
<sam555> Gruber: thanks1
<DaveSiberia> fritsch - it worked fine on my old computer, same software - different video card
<bhush> Hello, How do i solve blank screen problem.....!!!???
<fritsch> DaveSiberia: which video card do you use?
<ubuntu__> how do I get this machine to boot into unity from livecd?
<fritsch> bhush: read it three times
<th0r> bhush: turn on the monitor
<bhush> th04: LOLz
<fritsch> bhush: it worked?
<fritsch> :-)
<DaveSiberia> ubuntu identifies monitor as CRT and only offers low resolutuions
<fritsch> bhush: what hardware are you using, we cannot help you without additional information
<Myrtti> when helping, be helpful...
<fritsch> DaveSiberia: please pastebin xrandr -q somewhere, when the TV is attached
<bhush> ATI graphics card amd64
<fritsch> bhush: okay, gets your screen black from the start?
<fritsch> bhush: or just after "login screen" should come?
<bhush> no once it booted from grub and then i cant show desktop only blank
<bhush> no login screen
<DaveSiberia> thanks fritsch it will have to be later though
<fritsch> bhush: did you install some propretary drivers?
<bhush> no
<fritsch> bhush: try disabling kms first and we will see
<bhush> how to do so I want to just get started...? :)
<fritsch> bhush: on boot select the first entry and add the word nomodeset just behind where splash is written
<bhush> will it works...?
<fritsch> bhush: first entry in grub, press e button and add "nomodeset"
<fritsch> bhush: i said: "try"
<fritsch> bhush: srry, i meant, we try :-)
<bhush> It is not working...!! :D
<bhush> I searched many forums and only one answers nomodeset but NO
<fritsch> bhush: radeon.nomodeset=1 <- try this instead
<fritsch> bhush: does the same, but i wonder though
<fritsch> bhush: what AMD card is it?
<bhush> not working also tried forcevesa
<bhush> AMD athlon II p340 dual-core...!!!
<bhush> :|
<bhush> Hello.......!!!???
<c[_]> ello
<bhush> how do i solve blank screen problem...!!??
<fritsch> bhush: just calm down, and save the life of your keyboard
<bhush> :)
<bhush> But...!! :\
<fritsch> bhush: boot into savemode
<fritsch> bhush: open a shell
<fritsch> bhush: and get the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fritsch> bhush: pastebin it for me
<bhush> I ama unable to boot from ubuntu from installing
<bhush> ...!
<sam555> does ubuntu have the ability to switch between shells if you are only using shell mode in ubuntu server?
<gaurav_sood91> hi all
<fritsch> bhush: your installer does not boot?
<bhush> I need to quit pls...!?? Help me..!!!
<bhush> Installed but had not see login screen yet...!!1
<fritsch> bhush: read what i say
<fritsch> bhush: select the second entry in grub
<bhush> ok
<fritsch> bhush: open a shell, it asks you
<gaurav_sood91> i am using ubuntu 11.04. i was using gnome 2.32, and after updating to gnome3, there was some error in installation, and now i am unable to boot into the gnome session. all i can boot is into the recovery console, which presents me the command line
<gaurav_sood91> how can i recover the previous version of gnome?
<fritsch> bhush: and read through the Xorg logfile
<bhush> but for this i need to quit...!! I am on window now
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: possibly because the gnome 3 for 11.04 is not supported and may destroy your system
<bhush> tell me full steps...!
<Gruber> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<lhdc> hi guys, I m using ubuntu 11.04, and suddenly my double quote and backtick key stop working when I m using International keyboard
<lhdc> I installed Ibus recently and just removed it
<lhdc> does anyone know posssible cause and solution?
<gaurav_sood91> ubottu: i guess so. any way to fallback to gnome 2.32?
<ubottu> gaurav_sood91: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: you'll have an easier time to reinstall and take care with what you install in future
<gaurav_sood91> probably. i was just looking at possible options to save my installation...
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: with respect, you should have researched what you where doing more
<th_> gaurav_sood91: i made mistake of installing gnome3 from ppa once too, ended up reinstalling, even removing all possible gnome packages and reinstall all ubuntu-desktop deps didn't help
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: (if the installation was that important)
<th_> gaurav_sood91: gnome3 left still bunch of incompatbile binaries and files around
<rww> gaurav_sood91: which part of "cannot be downgraded safely" and "EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE"...
<Gruber> the gnome3 PPA will update some core libraries, that you won't be able to resolve
<gaurav_sood91> hmmmm. thats sad. was looking forward to gnome3, and have now messed up my system
<gaurav_sood91> apart from that, is there a safe way to install the ati drivers on ubuntu?
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: as I say, research before rushing in
<Gruber> gaurav_sood91: the thardware drivres tool will offer to install the ati drivers for you
<gaurav_sood91> i dloaded the ati drivers from the amd site, but it does not give me the correct driver....
<GOMI> if i want to download a sound from a website what is the best way to do it  ?
<Lerrick> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.6 how to fix this
<KayOS> Sup boiz.
<KayOS> Olli sup bro
<KayOS> Theozorus sup bro
<Gruber> please stop that
<KayOS> Stop what?
<theozaurus> KayOs: Nuttin
<Gruber> KayOS: just saying random hellows.
<KayOS> I'm being Polite Gruber.
<Gruber> you don't have to say hello to everyone who enters.
<KayOS> Fair call.
<KayOS> So would anyone know how i could make the whole entire top task bar transparent instead of just the space between "System" and the "Xchat Symbol"
<theozaurus> I'm working on porting an older version of Erlang onto Ubuntu 10.04 (needed to ensure our software works correctly). From my research it looks like I can use dget to download the source package from 8.04 on my 10.04 machine and then build it there. What I'm unclear about is how to get the 8.04 build dependencies on the 10.04 machine. Should I use apt-get build-dep, and use pinning to download the packages from 8.04 (but this means pollut
<fritsch> theozaurus: your software defenitely does not run with the new version?
<theozaurus> fritsch: no
<fritsch> theozaurus: you could file a regression bug
<theozaurus> fritsch: I'm interested in how to build .deb from a different version of linux
<theozaurus> or rather distro
<fritsch> theozaurus: apt-get source and dpkg-buildpackages -us -uc afterwards
<fritsch> theozaurus: but, if there are lib dependencies, which cannot be installed
<fritsch> theozaurus: cause new ubuntu needs the newer libs, there will be a big problem
<theozaurus> fritsch: Won't apt-get source just pull the code from 10?
<fritsch> theozaurus: how many packages do you need?
<fritsch> theozaurus: if you do it on 8.0.4 you geth them
<fritsch> theozaurus: for 10 you are right of course
<ubuntu__> Hey all based on this website http://www.muktware.com/man/1060 when I boot into live cd it should be taking me into unity yet when I boot into livecd I get the ubuntu classic? How do I fix that?
<theozaurus> Fritsch: How would I do it from a 10 machine?
<fritsch> theozaurus: you could add src sources for the old version
<iceroot> ubuntu__: you need 3d for unity, if your 3d driver is non-free, the live-cd doesnt contain it and will boot gnome2 instead
<fritsch> theozaurus: and fetch apt-get source with this special version
<fritsch> theozaurus: apt-get source erlangPackage=1.0.x.y
<ubuntu__> iceroot, ok thanks but when you say non-free, I dont seem to have to pay for the driver but I do have to add it after
<fritsch> theozaurus: what erlang packages do you have installed?
<ubuntu__> iceroot, is that what you mean by non-free
<iceroot> ubuntu__: free as in free speech not as in free beer
<theozaurus> fritsch: Okay, I guess if I setup the pinnings correctly then I will not end up with more packages from 8 on 10 than I need
<ubuntu__> iceroot, so if I wanted to be able to see the unity desktop then I would have to create a custom live cd then?
<fritsch> theozaurus: i hope so
<ubuntu__> iceroot, with the 3D Drivers on it
<iceroot> ubuntu__: no, install the driver and restart your x-server
<theozaurus> is there a way to do it without messing around with apt and the sources file?
<fritsch> theozaurus: before rebuilding, you could also add the lucid binary sources
<iceroot> !nvidia | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<fritsch> theozaurus: and install the mdirectly
<ubuntu__> iceroot, ok how do I restart x-server?
<iceroot> ubuntu__: sudo service gdm restart
<ubuntu__> iceroot, thanks :)
<iceroot> ubuntu__: have a look at the link from ubottu
<fritsch> theozaurus: meaning add: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid main restricted universe multiverse
<theozaurus> fritsch: I believe I need, erlang-base, erlang-dev and erlang-nox
<fritsch> theozaurus: apt-get update && apt-get install erlang-base=1.0.x.y
<fritsch> theozaurus: replacing 1.0.x.y with the version you need
<ubuntu__> iceroot, will do for sure :) thank you
<theozaurus> ideally I want to rebuild it on 10 so it is native for 10, then use the PPA to setup future servers
<ubuntu__> iceroot, do you know why the got rid of the old boot screen for livecd?
<iceroot> ubuntu__: dont know, dont using splash-screens
<fritsch> theozaurus: okay, so just get the 8.04 sources, buildpackages, bump your version number, that it is bigger than the 10 version
<fritsch> theozaurus: i would rather fix the current erlang version
<fritsch> theozaurus: do you have an error mesage, what happens, if you run your software on the 10 version?
<theozaurus> fritsch: Sadly it isn't that simple
<ubuntu__> iceroot, no the screen you see when you first put in the livecd asking if you want to install or try seems to have been moved to after the desktop starts
<fritsch> theozaurus: erlang is rather old, so if 10 version is not working anymore, this is a big problem
<theozaurus> fritsch: The code does not compile with a newer version of Erlang, and while updates exist for to correct this. These updates break other things
<iceroot> ubuntu__: dont using normal ubuntu-cds for installation :)
<fritsch> theozaurus: so the ubuntu erlang version is broken?
<theozaurus> fritsch: Not at all, we are forced to run an old version of ejabberd, and an old version of ejabberd is not compatible with Erlang R13
<fritsch> theozaurus: http://www.erlang-solutions.com/section/72/packages <- did you have a look here
<ubuntu__> iceroot, ok no problem just was curios thanks all the same :)
<fritsch> theozaurus: oha, okay
<fritsch> theozaurus: no chance of porting?
<theozaurus> fritsch: No
<fritsch> theozaurus: okay, than there is no other solution, just messing up :-)
<fritsch> theozaurus: let me have a look of the build depends
<iceroot> ubuntu__: you are welcome
<theozaurus> fritsch: TBH, I haven't had a change to go through the build deps, I spent a lot of time yesterday on pbuilder - but I was on a 64bit machine, and need to compile for a 32bit one.
<theozaurus> fritsch: However pbuilder didn't seem to setup the tool chain correctly for i386
<fritsch> theozaurus: hardy uses erlang 11, correct?
<theozaurus> yes
<fritsch> theozaurus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/erlang-base you could get the orig pacakges here and the deb diff
<fritsch> theozaurus: and try to build :-)
<fritsch> theozaurus: the build dependencies are rather minimal, i see here
<fritsch> theozaurus: just get the tar.gz the diff.gz and build locally
<fritsch> theozaurus: if this is gonny working on 10.04
<fritsch> theozaurus: i would go the next step using pbuilder
<theozaurus> fritsch: I wish I could of got pbuilder working!
<theozaurus> fritsch: That seems to be the proper way of porting packages between versions
<fritsch> theozaurus: yes it is
<fritsch> theozaurus: you are running 10.04, correct?
<fritsch> theozaurus: aftere read the dependencies, it is really doable - should be no problem
<Fudge> hi got acer aspire 5560G amd laptop the cpu is 3500M, have cpufreqd installed but I can not get cpu speed above 1.5ghz and turbomode says goes up to 2.4ghz. At bios level there is nothing configurable, any ideas on what I could do or perhaps try other packages that may give me the amd support at a software level?
<theozaurus> well yesterday I tried it on 11 amd64, today I might try pbuilder on 10.04 i386 (my target platform)
<fritsch> theozaurus: jep, will work for sure :-)
<theozaurus> fritsch: Thanks, I'll let you know how I get on :)
<fritsch> theozaurus: hehe, will be here idling
<AdvoWork> hi there. I've added a USB printer ages ago, url states usb://.....   which works fine, ive got a 2nd usb printer, exactly same make/model, so when i add printer, it see's it, but thinks its the original one, so i add it, it prints to the normal one. Any ideas please? the new/2nd printer is plugged in to a different usb port
<appendectomy> hello
<Dolev> anyone familiar with Aircrack-ng ?
<psycho_oreos> Dolev, there's a support channel for that, its called #aircrack-ng
<Dolev> oh, thanks
<Neroon> Hi there! Quick question: How do I change the uuid of a partition?
<AdvoWork> any ideas how i can specify a certain usb port to print to?
<inz> Neroon, tune2fs -U
<Neroon> inz: Ah, thanks. Only used it to set the reserved space till now.
<anandvenkat4> Hi All, Anyone has a source code for DES encryption in C?
<anandvenkat4> Hi All, Anyone has a source code for DES encryption in C?
<OerHeks> anandvenkat4, all i know is http://www.tero.co.uk/des/code.php
<pyghassen> hello my compiz  is frozen and I don't know the reason why
<iceroot> anandvenkat4: download a source-package with apt-get source which contains that part or ask ##c
<sam555> how can you tell which directory is mounted to which partition in a shell
<jrib> sam555: « mount »
<sam555> jrib k
<eni23> hello at all. i have a question: i have bluetoth-speakers, they work fine with 11.04. but i have 2 of them and with the bluetooth-widget it seems like  can use only one of them at the same time. is there a way to use more than one device for bluetooth-audio?
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages and able to find the png (zip) library?
<brontosaurusrex> is it possible to move files around on remote system if all i have is ftp access?
<cypha> yes
<cypha> as long as u have permissions
<orated> Hello! I'd like to change this script - http://pastebin.com/cQtHXPpG - such that it pauses or waits for return key to start next iteration ...As in to pause the cat/append process of the script so that I can delete the used part file. Can anyone help me on this?
<brontosaurusrex> cypha: example?
<iceroot> orated: no need for crossposting on #bash and #ubuntu
<orated> Sorry, wrong channel
<orated> iceroot: I realised that later!
<iceroot> orated: ok
<nW44b> hi, is it possible for a user to have only one command to launch ? (for example uptime)
<eni23> orated: try "read" without arguments
<cypha> brontosaurusrex, of what?
<brontosaurusrex> cypha: ftp command
<and471> Hi, I accidentally made my account a non-administrator account (standard) and now I can't set it back (becuase I don't have permissions)
<brontosaurusrex> cypha: i cant seem to find any remote -> remote copy or move example
<cypha> mv path/to/myfile path/to/newfile
<and471> how can I set it back to an administrator account? (Ubuntu 11.10)
<brontosaurusrex> cypha: with ftp?
<happy> not possible
<cypha> happy, why not
<iceroot> nW44b: with chroot but the user can execute more then that. e.g. bash because he needs a login-shell and all bash-builtins
<nW44b> iceroot: only with chroot ?
<iceroot> nW44b: i dont see another way
<paulus68> and471 please use unbuntu+1 for questions about 11.10
<nW44b> iceroot: ok, thanks :/
<brontosaurusrex> i guess rename would do the trick instead of mv, but how to copy?
<paulus68> and471 please use #ubuntu+1 for questions about 11.10
<and471> paulus68, ok sorry
<paulus68> and471: np
<lahwran> how would someone remap the keyboard so that right alt sends the same thing as space?
<linuxuz3r> how do i change the boot splash screen in ubuntu
<Antony> I have doubt in akka framework. I have implemented a load balancer in a remoting scenario. I am using the 1.2rc version. my problem is the applicatoin is throwing timeoutexception for ask() method but it responds properly for tell() method. do someone faced the same issue before?
<mXr> hello! anyone into nfs? i'm having a problem with an ubuntu (10.04) based "storage" system with nfs-kernel-server
<mXr> i'm getting heaps of RPC: fragment too large: 0x0010008c messages
<mXr> und performance is bad
<twiztid> hey everyone! having some slight trouble installing nvidia drivers in ubuntu 10.04... been all over the net doing countless tutorials but cant seem to get it... I have a nvidia gt520 and basically would like to get compiz going... any suggestions? much appreciated
<iceroot> !nvidia | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<francis> join ubuntu +1
<francis> trying to join oneiric how do i do that
<DustyMonk> francis: /j #ubuntu+1
<bagusaji> hello,
<twiztid> thx iceroot but there are no proprietary drivers listed... :/
<ubudev> hey guys, I've just apt-get installed ssh. When I first connected to it with ssh localhost, it worked fine, but since I've restarted, I just get a Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<ubudev> any idea why or how to fix it?
<sam555> can anyone help me with rsync?
<rayvtirx> is it normal that ubuntu server uses all of the available memory - all the time
<jrib> !ram | rayvtirx
<ubottu> rayvtirx: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<thevinci> AGGH! I just ran a process on my server, command line, ya know? And now after the print out, I'm left with a blinking cursor stuck in the process! How do I get out!?
<thevinci> 'quit' 'exit' and 'escape' did not work
<damg> thevinci, ctrl-c ?
<thevinci> nope =/
<damg> you should be able to pause the process via ctrl-z and kill it then
<clocKWize> I'm getting this error after installing ssh from apt. https://gist.github.com/1269990
<clocKWize> any idas
<clocKWize> ideas*
<thevinci> I can't issue ANY commands.
<thevinci> i'm not getting 'user@pc:_
<thevinci> I'm getting just a blinking cursor
<rayvtirx> thankyou jrib
<damg> then the process is still running
<damg> is it an ssh session or a local one?
<thevinci> yes, I want to get back to my command line though so I can do other things
<thevinci> local damg
<damg> if you want to put the process into background - ctrl-z and then bg. if the process became a zombie, nothing helps but switching to a different console and killing it from there with ps + kill
<thevinci> can I switch consoles in server land?
<twiztid> can anyone help my to install the proprietary nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.04? not seeing it in the hardware drivers, and totally lost... please help
<thevinci> I have no gui
<damg> try with alt-f1 .. alt-f12
<damg> once logged in on a different terminal, you can search for the process with ps aux | grep <<process_name>>
<damg> look up the pid there and kill it with kill pid
<damg> if the process is then still running, you can kill it with kill -9 pid
<damg> if you need to kill it at all ;)
<thevinci> thanks! That worked, I just didn't know I could switch consoles in server
<nW44b> use screen thevinci
<DustyMonk> idd
<nW44b> thevinci: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<thevinci> thanks all!
<mikk0> where can i get quake1 that will run on ubuntu?
<Huffameg> i have a problem: since i installed 11.04 my computer has often frozen when trying to connect to wifi while i'm on battery. i found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756846  and tried to install the packages but now my system just won't turn on.either it stops with the initial ubuntu-logo, or i just get a message saying something about "bluetooth hc10 timeout" and then nothing. to get into the system now i used a previ
<george__> holla u buntuz
<ikr11> Hi, when I try to boot I get this error:  IP-CONFIG: eth1 hardware addresss <mac> mtu 1500 DHCP RARP. I was trying to create a pxe server and I messed up something... I don't care about PXE anymore I only would like to be able to boot again :(
<twiztid> >	please can anyone help me install the proprietary nvidia drivers? cant find a straightforward tutorial... thx
<amflir>  in gnome3, after vpn connection failure a message from the bottom of the page popped up and I checked the "Don't show this message again" checkbox. I want to undo this change and the message pops everytime. is there a way?
<twiztid> i have the driver and ive been to and from the terminal with stopping the gdm and trying to run the .run driver file but so far have been failing
<umadbro> twiztid, 32 or 64 bit? model number? version release?
<itsonlyme> Hai
<umadbro> hey
<twiztid> 32 bit nvidia gt520 trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<twiztid> also tried the "-k $(uname -r)" at the end of the command with no luck
<twiztid> umadbro: 32 bit nvidia gt520 trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-285.05.09.run
<auronandace> twiztid: why aren't you using the proprietry divers from ubuntu repos?
<umadbro> main universe multiverse restricted
<twiztid> trying! they arent there... =/
<auronandace> twiztid: open a terminal and type: jockey-gtk
<twiztid> ...searching for available drivers
<twiztid> says no available... etx
<twiztid> etc*
<auronandace> twiztid: how new is the nvidia gt520?
<twiztid> thank you all for the replays btw...
<auronandace> np
<umadbro> wait a sec
<twiztid> auronandace: fairly new... not the 'newest' but its not old
<umadbro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763299 < nvidia Gt520  works fine with 11.04 (with proprietary drivers)
<twiztid> u,adbro: ya but i want to use ubuntu 10.04 so i can have gnome and compiz in perfect harmony... ;P
<twiztid> umadbro: ya but i want to use ubuntu 10.04 so i can have gnome and compiz in perfect harmony... ;P
<umadbro> http://news.softpedia.com/news/New-Nvidia-Linux-Driver-Supports-Ubuntu-11-04-196264.shtml
<umadbro> ubuntu classic?
<auronandace> umadbro: he said he is running 10.04
<twiztid> i enjoy unity but would love to try out my quad core and 4 gb ram with all that lucious eye candy (even though i have 8 gb ram i want to stay wit 32 bit for compatability)
<auronandace> twiztid: maybe you can use 11.04 (like i think umadbro is suggesting) and use classic mode
<auronandace> twiztid: be aware though that from 11.10 onward gnome2 is no longer supported
<twiztid> been at this for a day now but all tutorials lead to terminals killing gdm and trying to run the nvidia driver from there and blacklisting nouveau...
<twiztid> auronandace: ya but even in classic mode, unity is the window manager and dont play with compiz...
<damg> thevinci, no problem :)
<auronandace> twiztid: no classix is just gnome2
<auronandace> classic
<auronandace> twiztid: unity is just a shell on top of gnome2/3 (not a window manager)
<auronandace> twiztid: compiz is unity's window manager
<twiztid> auronandace: ah gotcha well i plan on looking into that then could you point me to how i can get the proprietary driver to show up in the hardware driver window please?
<auronandace> twiztid: it should show automatically, but i think it doesn't because it can't detect what your card is (too new for 10.04)
<tux-matt> so x window manager comes preinstalled in ubuntu 11.04
<tux-matt> ?
<auronandace> tux-matt: do you mean xorg?
<tux-matt> yes
<auronandace> tux-matt: yes
<tux-matt> thats cool
<auronandace> tux-matt: they are planning to replace it with wayland but i think that is a way off yet
<tux-matt> well a game i want requres it
<AdvoWork> how can i search all files in all folders in /tmp/ for the text 192.168.0.1?
<DustyMonk> AdvoWork: use grep
<tux-matt> ti also requres linux kernerl 3.0 and ubuntu 11.04 has the lastest kernerl
<DustyMonk> AdvoWork: or combine find with grep
<detly> does anyone know of a PPA or repo for Gwibber with a more recent ver than the 3.0.0 in Natty? I tried Ken VanDine's, but the GTK stuff was messed up (no idea why)
<tux-matt> and glibc 11
<twiztid> auronandace: umadbro: ok then going to install 11.04 and check all that out.... ill be back with results but might be a bit because i have to compile my ethernet driver after a fresh install... lolz thanks for all your help and see ya 'round! =)
<auronandace> !info linux-image | tux-matt
<ubottu> tux-matt: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<detly> having said that, I'm not sure that I'm gung-ho enough to try the dailies
<auronandace> tux-matt: 11.10 uses the 3.0 kernel, but i'd wait till it gets released
<katsrc> what's the lird.conf?
<katsrc> i'm trying to upgrade to 11.10 and it's asking me
<auronandace> twiztid: what ethernet do you have?
<tux-matt> auronandace  so what does 11.04 have
<auronandace> !info linux-image | tux-matt
<ubottu> tux-matt: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<detly> also, that menu up in the top right of the screen, on what used to be called "the panel", with the mail notification, etc... what's that called? I don't know what to search the web for
<tux-matt> hmm
<tux-matt> 32 bit
<AdvoWork> DustyMonk, i've done: grep -r theip /dir/* > txt.txt  but is there a way I can do a find/replace in all of these? so replace the ip im searching for with another?
<twiztid> auronandace: one last thought is that why would they call 10.04 Long Term Support if it dont know what card i have... (rhetorical question)  I have an intel 82579v gigabit
<tux-matt> wich is  !386
<DustyMonk> AdvoWork: to replace, you can use sed
<auronandace> twiztid: sounds like you have a very new machine
<auronandace> twiztid: is it a laptop?
<tux-matt> auronandace i have made a misstake is takes 2.6 kernerl
<tux-matt> ubuntu 11.04 has that
<auronandace> tux-matt: yes
<twiztid> yes, very... Lenovo ideacentere desktop 8Gb ram and i3 2600 cpu with afermarket nvidia gt520 in which i plan to upgrade to i7 and gt590... ;) to push 50 frames in battlefield 3's ultra settings...
<AdvoWork> DustyMonk, but without going into each file i mean?
<twiztid> just figured i get back to roots with ubuntu's ten second boot times and beautiful setup... <3
<umadbro> 20 for me
<umadbro> 10.10
<auronandace> twiztid: i see, the newer the hardware the less likely LTS supports it
<twiztid> still not bad umadbro!
<auronandace> twiztid: i have a t510 that works well
<twiztid> auronandace: i hear that...
<admin1> pakuła
<admin1> spierdalać ciecie
<auronandace> twiztid: thats the newest i dare to go for quite a while
<umadbro> that was..
<twiztid> auronandace: ya ibm has always had great systems...
<DustyMonk> AdvoWork: you the find syntax, with {} and such?
<auronandace> twiztid: thinkpads are my favourite, but i fear we are getting off-topic
<DustyMonk> AdvoWork: you the find syntax, with -exec {} and such?
<DustyMonk> *know
<twiztid> auronandace: yeah, lol ok then its settled... 11.04 here i come and ill catch ya around in a little... :) thx again!
<umadbro> enjoy 11.04 (and all its bugs..)
<auronandace> twiztid: no worries, have fun :)
<tux-matt> i am making sure auronandace  becouse the game is 20 dollors and you get the beta free for pre odering
<auronandace> umadbro: 11.04 runs like a rock for me
<auronandace> umadbro: very stable
<umadbro> heh, it does depends on what hardware you run it on
<twiztid> umadbro: will do! loved it on a poor old 2ghz singlecore without hyperthreading and barely sse with only 1.2 gb ram... HA!
<tipo> hello everyone!! where can i practice english?
<umadbro> #ubuntu-offtopic and join the conversation
<twiztid> tipo: in school? sorry i had to
<bagusaji> tipo,  livemocha
<DustyMonk> tipo: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<tipo> thanks
<scratchingmyhead> I am using a free version license of zorin linux,  why isn't the source code available????
<ranjan> i have a frontech usb webcam and its not getting detected. Any solution?
<umadbro> twiztid, my laptop does have that kind of specs
<umadbro> ranjan, is lsusb detecting it?
<DustyMonk> scratchingmyhead: wrong channel, type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: does it show in cheese?
<ranjan> umadbro, yes
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, its not showing in cheese
<umadbro> modprobe
<bagusaji> accidentally i removing applet on my maverick panel. it's envelope icon. how to take it back ?
<ranjan> umadbro, modprobe what?
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: what is the line identifying the device from lsusb ?
<umadbro> ^
<twiztid> umadbro: ya except mine was a presario desktop and a ati radeon x1300 ;) well nuff said... to the I/O i go!!
<umadbro> yes.
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, Bus 004 Device 002: ID 06a2:0003 Topro Technology, Inc.
<ActionParsnip> bagusaji: run: /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messager-service
<ActionParsnip> bagusaji: use TAB to complete the messenger bits, I'm not 100% on the exact name
<umadbro> ranjan, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x06a2 product=0x0003
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441729
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, oneiric
<auronandace> !11.10 | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: your release isn't supported here until release day
<ActionParsnip> ranjan: #ubuntu+1 until then
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, Oh
<ranjan> ActionParsnip, ok
<redsquare> hey chaps - best way to load balance two ubuntu servers?
<ActionParsnip> redsquare: load balancing server is how i'd do it
<bagusaji> ActionParsnip, nothing happen. the icon still gone
<ActionParsnip> !panel | bagusaji  may help (will reset all panels to defaults)
<ActionParsnip> !panels | bagusaji  may help (will reset all panels to defaults)
<ubottu> bagusaji  may help (will reset all panels to defaults): To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<redsquare> ActionParsnip: care to explain - only used ubuntu for a few hours now
<ActionParsnip> redsquare: its not Ubuntu specific, you can use a load balancing server in WIndows too
<redsquare> ActionParsnip: yes I know - I need an NLB tool for ubuntu.....what can I use
<ActionParsnip> !info crossroads
<ubottu> crossroads (source: crossroads): open source load balance and fail over utility for TCP based services. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.65-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1157 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<redsquare> ActionParsnip: cheers
<ActionParsnip> redsquare: http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2007/11/04/create-a-load-balance-server-using-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> redsquare: skip the compile stuff, just go straight for config
<jpds> redsquare: http://haproxy.1wt.eu/
<topo__> does anyone have any problems connecting wirelessly to Ad-hoc networks in Natty?
<ActionParsnip> topo__: when I was on natty, was fine. Used it to configure my wireless print server
<ActionParsnip> topo__: you may need to specify IP addresses and DNS etc
<szymon_g> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi szymon_g
<topo__> ActionParsnip:  I can get to the internet fine but using another machine to create a hotsopt doesnt work
<topo__> ActionParsnip: I just found this  Bug #776335  on launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776335 in linux (Ubuntu) "[natty regression] Can not make working Ad-Hoc Wifi Networks any more" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/776335
<ActionParsnip> ah, i see
<szymon_g> how can i change the font of the title bar? i tried to use gnome-tweak-tool, but it didn't change it. here is a screenshot: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/screenshotat20111007124.png/ the font on left is ok, the font on bar isn't
<szymon_g> its ubu 11.10 btw
<oCean> szymon_g: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ActionParsnip> szymon_g: Oneiric is offtopic here until release day
<szymon_g> ok
<ActionParsnip> szymon_g: reading the MOTD when you join the channel would have shown you that....
<aendruk> Where can I get help with the Ubuntu Testing utility?
<aendruk> Excuse me, I mean "System Testing".
<ikr11> Hi, I was trying to configure an Ubuntu VM as a pxe server following the DisklessUbuntuHowto tutorial and now I'm not able to boot. I get this message: IP-CONFIG: eth1 <mac.addr> mty 1500 DHCP RARP
<ikr11> actually I dind't follow the guide completely, I'm just trying to undo all the changes
<profservers> ikr11, what doesn't boot? The ubuntu box (pxe server) or the machine that should boot through pxe?
<Faustus2> anyone else experiencing that the computer freez when connecting usb 3 external hdd? (Ubuntu 11.04, kernel:2.6.39-0-generic)
<ikr11> profservers, the ubuntu machine which was trying to hold the pxe server
<ikr11> I'm just trying to undo all the changes I made and go back to normal
<profservers> ikr11, if you try to undo the changes, then delete the dhcp daemon from autostart
<profservers> I assume you receive this error because of that
<ikr11> profservers, thanks I will try that
<profservers> you can boot from a live cd, mount the / partition, and remove the symlinks from /etc/rc*d/
<profservers> ikr11, you're welcome.
<profservers> Faustus2, check dmesg, logs.
<MiteshShah> All 17,000+ Judicial Including Supreme Court Of India Are  Now Used Custome Ubuntu 10.04 http://efytimes.com/e1/70691/fullnews.htm
<MiteshShah> SAy Bye to The Gates Of Hell
<umadbro> nice
<umadbro> but i'm afraid it's a bit off-topic
<DustyMonk> Hell Gates
<dai> hey guys, how do you call the root directory when you want to direct a program to a file?
<profservers> dai, /
<dai>  /root/foldername/filename doesn't work for me
<profservers> mkdir -p /root/foldername/
<profservers> be sure it doesn't contain spaces
<DustyMonk> what does -p do?
<profservers> DustyMonk, it creates all tree structure, even if some upper folders don't exist
<llutz> dai: root-directory (aka root-filesystem) is / . This is not root-homedir, which is "/root"
<dai> the directory with pictures, documents images etc is the root directory right?
<profservers> dai, it's in the home directory
<llutz> dai: no thats directories inside your $HOME
<dai> oh..
<profservers> dai, like that: ~/
<profservers> this is how you call it.
<dai> so I have this word file I want to sort in a folder inside home,  do i type  sort /home/folder/word.txt > 1.txt  ?
<profservers> dai, sort /home/folder/word.txt > ~/1.txt
<profservers> it will be in your home folder
<freakynl> hi, can I see if a controller will do sata 3? Have a latitude e6520 from a customer here (looking into getting the same laptop). Currently there's only a sata-2 disk in there so dmesg shows that... it's a qm67 chipset which should have 2 sata3 and 4 sata2 lanes (but that doesn't mean they connected it)
<umadbro> cd ~
<Varazir> Hello Do pulse in the new ubuntu 11.04 allow digital passthrue ?
<umadbro> pwd
<dai> profservers: ahhh needed the tilda
<dai> profservers: linux is some crazy shit
<dai> Thanks guys!
<profservers> dai, you're welcome.
<dai> also, is there a command to convert a .dic file into lst or txt ?
<umadbro> crazy shit, huh? :)
<Varazir> hello btw :)
<antihoax> dai
<dai> umadbro: coming from a guy that only used windows for over 20 years, it's some pretty intense shit. my head hurts from reading so much
<iceroot> dai: what your language
<umadbro> windows for 5 years and regreting it
<antihoax> just enter this
<umadbro> watch
<dai> antihoax: hi!
<antihoax> clear;e=eval\ ;p=printf\ ;x="$e$p\$";u=USER;n=NAME;r=$(stty -g);stty raw -echo;read -sn1 -p \[$($x$u)@$(${x}HOST$n):~\]$\ ;while read -n1 a;do $p \\$($p '%03o' $(($($p'%d' "'"$($p'%c' "$a")"")-1)));sleep .$(($RANDOM*2));done< <($p\%q 'Uif!Nbusjy!ibt!zpv!'"$($p'%s' "$(grep $($x$u$n) /etc/passwd |awk -F: '{print $5}')" | while read -n1 y;do $p'%c' "$($p\\$($p'%03o' $(($($p'%d' "'$($p'%c' "$y")")+1))))";done;)"'///');stty "$r";$p\\n
<umadbro> heh
<dai> antihoax: nuh... i have no idea what that is and I'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole
<umadbro> when pangolin gets operator status, i thought she was going to ban antihoax :|
<antihoax> ;>
<pangolin> I might still
<pangolin> antihoax: what does that script do?
<iceroot> kick him, its a bad command
<dai> umadbro: windows is still a pretty good OS
<umadbro> dai ahh
<umadbro> iceroot, what does it do?
<pangolin> iceroot: what does it do?
<dai> lol antihoax got kicked..
<umadbro> you kicked him without asking iceroot first?
<D_Russ> is there a way to configure notify-osd in 11.04?
<D_Russ> make it clickable or just get rid of it
<jason___> Hey guys - Question - I'm dealing with LTSP in a mixed environment. I'd like to use an Intel/AMD server and PowerPC (old Mac) systems as the clients. I have the PPC chroot and DHCP set up. The problem is, I hand out a DHCP address, but I do not see any TFTP entries in syslog. I'm curious if anybody has any experience netbooting PPC systems with Ubuntu?
<profservers> jason___, are there any other dhcp servers in the network?
<elky> never ever run a script someone gives you that involves touching your /etc/passwd unless you know precisely what it's doing and why. even if you do know, it's stupid.
<jason___> profservers: no. this is a secluded network. nobody else on it except my test environment.
<umadbro> nice advice
<profservers> jason___, how do the machines gather ip addresses? Isn't there a router or something?
<jason___> profservers: I can see the DHCP lease entry in the server when it hands out the IP. The system just has no idea what to do with the IP. It should know to pull up /opt/ltsp/powerpc as the chroot, but it does not, which is a failure @ TFTP.
<jason___> profservers: this is just on a switch. No router. Static IP to the server. I've done this test environment no less than 30 times and it's worked without a hitch every time.
<jason___> profservers: as long as I have a switch and a DHCP server, I'm golden.
<hylmanSC> hi
<bindi> whatg does that bad command do?
<hylmanSC> someone knows a software for creating a FAQ?
<profservers> hylmanSC, wiki.
<brian_> Hi all, I just bought a Philips 273E3 monitor. It looks good (run from my laptop) yet the aspect is slightly off.
<profservers> mediawiki
<hylmanSC> ok I agree
<hylmanSC> I would like something more easy, like this: www.hylson.com/faq
<hylmanSC> but this is old, I think
<DustyMonk> hylmanSC: try zim
<hylmanSC> hum... I'll try it, zim; thanks DustyMonk
<hylmanSC> maybe wiki too... profservers
<hylmanSC> anyway, It could be cool if integrated with a database
<hylmanSC> users in the database could use this account to post or modify the wiki/faq
<bphillips> I am having issues getting compiz running inside an Ubuntu 11.10 (beta 2) vmware guest (running on top of Win7).  When I try compiz --replace at the shell, it errors out and starts metacity
<bphillips> here's the error output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/703930/
<bphillips> does anyone have any suggestions?
<Nova685> bphillips: try ubuntu+1 its off topic here
<DustyMonk> bphillips: join #ubuntu+1 for 11.10
<fahad_> ?
<bphillips> ah, thanks for the pointer
<fahad_> Any one here?
<fahad_> I need to know something...?
<fahad_> please...anyone?
<bphillips> (sorry I didn't notice that in the /topic)
<bindi> !ask | fahad_
<ubottu> fahad_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fahad_> ok  thanks.....ubotto and bindi.
<profservers> hylmanSC, twiki is used by cpanel. You can see what it looks like.
<fahad_> I am using ubuntu 10.10...with gnome 2xx.......can i update it to gnome 3?
<fahad_> ?
<fahad_> guys?
<fahad_> guys?
<profservers> fahad_, if you could, you wouldn't have asked
<profservers> :)
<bonster> howdy
<jankes> hallo
<fahad_> What?@profserver?
<bindi> !gnome 3 | fahad_
<fahad_> ?
<bindi> hmm
<bindi> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<branant> Ubuntu 11.10 Beta2 is running Gnome 3.2
<ActionParsnip> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<angele> kaj st ebe
<angele> hi
<umadbro> greetings
<angele> how are you
<holkhogan> hola
<angele> <holkhogan>  hi
<umadbro> why is everyone talking about 11.10 too soon? it's still 6/7 more days to go, another whole week
<dell_> By executing $sudo dpkg --configure -a     i am getting Messages as:   Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!Aborting.dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing: firmware-b43-installer  Please reply me to resolve this Error
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<GirlyGirl> !ot | umadbro
<ubottu> umadbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hulkhogan> smash pc fix
<WLU> are there any issues with ubuntu 11.04 Gnome 2.32.1 and kernel 2.6.38-10-generic. the graphics card is Geforce 8400GS. I do not use compiz or any effects but I have issues with part of  panel been greyed out sometimes and also with minimizing maximizing windows I would still have a boxed window in the middle of my screen. This is not a major issue but just want to see
<umadbro> it's not ot, I was just explaining there's another whole week to go before it's released, why talking about it now
<bazhang> umadbro, this is not the channel for discussion of oneiric; #ubuntu+1 is
<umadbro> yes, i see that.
<umadbro> moving on.
<ActionParsnip> WLU: what is the output of:  ps -ef | grep -i compiz
<WLU> ActionParsnip:       8962  8794  0 09:01 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i compiz
<sattu94> Hi, i was doing mv SCREENS.CPP screens.cpp, and it gives an error that SCREENS.CPP' and screens.cpp are the same file!
<hulkhogan> when the release?
<ActionParsnip> WLU: cool, its not running if that's the only output
<yeats> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet, way too early!
<llutz> sattu94: you're working on a non-unix filesystem?
<sattu94> llutz: FAT.
<yeats> hulkhogan: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<sattu94> llutz: i thought of that.
<hulkhogan> dont use win95
<WLU> ActionParsnip: I have the same set up on two desktops and a laptop (tablet) and they all are doing the same thing. Agian this is not a severe problem it is just annoying
<bazhang> hulkhogan, lets stay on topic here
<rhin0> does ubuntu 1 give me a filing system volume (mount point / path) in the cloud?
<sattu94> llutz: are you sure, it's beause of FAT?
<bazhang> rhin0, try #ubuntuone
<rhin0> ok thanks
<llutz> sattu94: yes FAT is case insensitive
<hulkhogan> yeats: ty i though it was end of month
<ActionParsnip> WLU: is it the same as a different (or new) user?
<sattu94> llutz: so, move it to ext4, rename, move back?
<WLU> ActionParsnip: same user
<llutz> sattu94: iirc there are mount-options for that, read "man mount" about vfat-options
<ActionParsnip> WLU: make a new user, see if its ok there, then we'll know if its the app or the config
<WLU> ActionParsnip: The thing is that it does not happen all the time. So making a new user I have to work on it and all that in order to see what happens. I also deleted .gnome .gnome2 and started from scratch with no luck
<WLU> ActionParsnip: The thing is that it does not happen all the time. So making a new user I have to work on it and all that in order to see what happens. I also deleted .gnome .gnome2 and started from scratch with no luck
<WLU> sory typed above twice by mistake
<matlock> yo i need to send a fax, but i keep getting told 'efax: 07:31 Error: can't open serial port /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<matlock> '
<ActionParsnip> WLU: is it particular apps causing it?
<GriGi> Hi, i got problem. I've wanted to delete "envelope icon" and i use this command: "sudo apt-get purge indicator-me indicator-messages gwibber && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<WLU> ActionParsnip: No anything can do it. evince xemacs even a gnome-termnal ...
<GriGi> but i deleted my "user" status too, you know i mean that "example_user" near shutdown button
<matlock> someone help me set up my box to fax?
<matlock> !fax
<matlock> nothing huh?
<GriGi> are there any chances that i can get my envelope icon with that "username" near shutdown button back? Im using 11.04 with unity
<tomodachi> matlock: what is this fax? :)
<sattu94> llutz: there is a pickyness option, with 3 modes, relaxes , normal and strict..
<ActionParsnip> WLU: is the ram healthy? You can test it from Grub..
<Guest74011> Hi all, how can I get a higher resolution on my rig? The highest option available is 1280 x 800. I want 1980 x 1080
<happy> convert .tar.bz2 into debian....any 1?????
<twiztid> umadbro: im back and guess what?!?!?
<sattu94> llutz: mount check=[s,n,r]..
<yeats> matlock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<hulkhogan> get better card
<umadbro> it works
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: which video chip?
<WLU> ActionParsnip: Yes it is (I think) because it is happening on three different systems (10.10 did not do that)
<matlock> yeats, already tried that.
<twiztid> umadbro: i have compiz cube running flawlessly with unity
<umadbro> "..no it didn't"
<matlock> but it's telling me to use a serial port
<umadbro> :)
<umadbro> oh nice
<matlock> i don't have any serial ports
<Guest74011> Hi ActionParsnip. Do you mean which V-card?
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: just the chip is all we need, what are you using?
<Guest74011> Toshiba laptop, ATI Radeon 3400 series
<matlock> can someone help me send a freaking fax?
<twiztid> umadbro: crazy right?!?! found this awesome tutorial on how to get unity to play nice with all of compiz's effects like animations, cube, rotate, 3d windows...  here is the link for anyone who wants to go for it! http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2011/05/05/howto-get-the-compiz-desktop-cube-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-and-unity/
<th0r> happy: after 'make' use 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install'
<hulkhogan> no
<tarelerulz> is there a way to use both the wireless connection and wired connection at the same time?
<bazhang> hulkhogan, thats not helpful
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: can you pastebin the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a      thanks
<matlock> tarelerulz, if you do you have the problem of two gateways
<matlock> hey ubuntu, i need to send a fax.   HELP
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Is your dial-up modem working?
<matlock> no
<matlock> wanna know why?
<matlock> there's no friggin wizard to tell me how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> matlock: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupAndFax
<matlock> dammit
<matlock> i tried that
<hulkhogan> lol
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Perhaps it would be more help ful if you posted the model etc
<matlock> efax: Fri Oct  7 09:07:31 2011 efax v 0.9a-001114 Copyright 1999 Ed Casas
<matlock> efax: Fri Oct  7 09:07:31 2011 efax v 0.9a-001114 Copyright 1999 Ed Casas
<matlock> efax: 07:31 compiled Jun 21 2006 05:59:09
<matlock> efax: 07:31 Error: can't open serial port /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<matlock> efax: 07:31 done, returning 2 (unrecoverable error)
<FloodBot1> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> matlock: easiest way is to use minicom to get it working. And read the rules if you want help
<ActionParsnip> matlock: ust because there isn't a 'wizard' doesn't mean it can never be configured...
<llutz> for some it means
<matlock> so then what's the point of having a how to that doesn't tell us how to install the required hardware for the fax to work?
<volga629> where can find information for Directory Server installation on lucid 10.04
<hoverbear> matlock: You're welcome to write your own how to once you get it working.
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Why would the howto say anything about installing hardware .... Ubuntu support including this channel is for software help
<volga629> thank in advance for info
<matlock> th0r, can you please elaborate on how to use minicom?
<matlock> hey, i'm sorry if this type of thing should just work out of the box
<matlock> but it appears ubuntu's motto is broken
<matlock> because nothing seems to work anymore.
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Post the output of "lspci" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<th0r> matlock: minicom is a cli app that allows you to talk to the serial port/modem.
<hulkhogan> use windows
<matlock> ok
<matlock> hulkhogan, can't.
<hulkhogan> y
<matlock> headless box is a bit hard to install windows on
<bazhang> !ot | hulkhogan
<ubottu> hulkhogan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> hulkhogan: please be constructive or quiet, one or the other
<GirlyGirl> !stop | hulkhogan
<ubottu> hulkhogan: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<hoverbear> matlock: Pretty sure Ubuntu's motto isn't "It auto-configues!"
<matlock> no the motto used to be 'it just works'
<ActionParsnip> matlock: I gave a link, does it help?
<matlock> but it doesn't
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Post the output of "lspci" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<matlock> ActionParsnip, considering i tried that before i came here... no
<ActionParsnip> matlock: in most cases, it does
<hulkhogan> use email then
<ActionParsnip> matlock: well, I'm not privvy to that information am I? My psychic powers are a little off so you'll have to tell me what you tried and haven't. ok?
<llutz> hulkhogan: stop it
<matlock> why did he leave
<matlock> frak
<matlock> minicom is talking to /dev/tty8 is that the port i should put in efax-gtk?
<llutz> matlock: what port is your modem connected to?
<ActionParsnip> matlock: what is the line in the output of:  lspci    that identifies the modem?
<matlock> I DON'T KNOW
<kcj> Why can't I "sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness"?
<ActionParsnip> kcj: sudo doesn't traverse the >
<matlock> OK here's the full details.
<GirlyGirl> matlock: USB, PCI ...
<kcj> ah
<ActionParsnip> matlock: then run the command and it will tell you.....
<llutz> matlock: "dmesg | less"   read the output and check what port and stopp to SHOUT
<matlock> i have a laptop with a rj11
<matlock> i need to send a fax
<ActionParsnip> matlock: rj11 is the physical port, it tells us NOTHING of the modem
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Post output for lspci
<llutz> so its a builtin (winmodem most likely) matlock
<ActionParsnip> matlock: run:  lspci   in a terminal, one line will identify the device
<hulkhogan> take pix with iphone and send
<hoverbear> matlock: Please *pastebin* it, don'tcopy/paste
<llutz> hulkhogan: stop it
<matlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703955/
<GirlyGirl> !stop | hulkhogan
<ubottu> hulkhogan: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/et941dm0
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, thats not needed
<ActionParsnip> kcj: if you add:    vm.swappiness = 5     to /etc/sysctl.conf     then run:   sudo sysctl -p     it will apply
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: looks like you are using the proprietary driver, not sure. You may need an xorg.conf file to set higher
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: thanks
<matlock> the link is above for my lspci
<ActionParsnip> matlock: there is no modem device listed, is it enabled in BIOS?
<GirlyGirl> matlock: What laptop model is this
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: Yes, I am using the proprietary driver. Does that hold me back? Where can I get an xorg.conf file?
<matlock> dont' see why it would be disabled
<matlock> works fine in windows when i had it installed
<GriGi> anybody know how i can bring up "messages" indicator? i removed it but now i want it back -,-
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: no should make things nice.
<matlock> by *it* i mean windows
<GriGi> there are indicator-me for me menu, are there any indicator for messages?
<ActionParsnip> matlock: maybe there is a bug with the kernel and the modem. What make and model is the laptop?
<matlock> asus M70vm-x1
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: the xorg.conf file is quite complex, you'll find samples and guides online
<matlock> and iv'e noticed there are a few problems with the various releases and this specific laptop.
<matlock> so i wouldn't rule that out
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: Ah, so maybe it's something I shouldn't mess with then?
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: its your call dude
<GirlyGirl> matlock: You can confirm that this modem device has been used in the past?
<matlock> GirlyGirl, yes
<jason___> Question - Has anybody had any experience with netbooting PPC systems on an Ubuntu LTSP DHCP server? They get an IP (on a testing secluded network) but they never receive TFTP instructions beyond that.
<matlock> GirlyGirl, several times
<ActionParsnip> matlock: are there any bugs reported? Have you reported one yourself?
<matlock> GirlyGirl, on windows though
<matlock> ActionParsnip, no
<matlock> because i don't know where to start/what to report
<ActionParsnip> matlock: don't you think you should, to see if its a known issue?
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: Is this where I start? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<matlock> and what would i report?
<ActionParsnip> matlock: report the modem isn't detected, as you can see from lspci output
<GirlyGirl> matlock: type dmesg and search for any failure reports
<matlock> dmesg |grep failure   reports nothing
<warfaren> try grep fail instead
<GirlyGirl> matlock: Hmm sorry can't think of anything ... you have to file a bug report
<warfaren> i think most times it will say failed, and not failure
<matlock> so... what package would i report?
<llutz> matlock: "sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0m"   any output? if no output, pastebin "dmesg | tail -10" pls
<matlock> ok here's what comes from dmesg |grep failed
<matlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703961/
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: If I just reinstall with the monitor attached, will I then have the missing resolution?
<matlock> and somehow i don't think that's related
<dell_> By running $sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer I am getting Error as:     dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing: firmware-b43-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)   Please reply me to resolve this Error
<matlock> llutz, and no output so.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/703962/
<warfaren> hm. dmesg have no timestamps ?:O
<Lieberanonym> servus
<llutz> warfaren: grep PRINTK_TIME /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<matlock> so if i were to report a bug.. what 'package' would i report
<matlock> and this still doesn't solve my problem at all
<matlock>  >:O
<ActionParsnip> Guest74011: the EDID should pick up the display, you may need the xorg.conf to override that setting and use the resolution you set
<ActionParsnip> matlock: run:   ubuntu-bug linux-image-generic
<matlock> cool
<llutz> matlock: your problem is, that most modems are so called "winmodems" which use minimum hardware and the rest is done in win-drivers. those might work with linux, but most just fail.
<matlock> yea that's what i was hoping wasn't the case
<dai> hey, how do you combine 2 wordlist files one after the other?
<Pici> dai: cat file1 file2 > file3
<archae> For 11.04, what is the name of the system app that displays the evolution icon, time and date, power button, etc on the taskbar?
<llutz> dai: sort -o newfile  file1 file2
<dai> Pici: sorry if i'm wrong but isn't cat used for viewing ?
<llutz> cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<snoeman> Is there an application to watch webcam video on a remote networked computer
<dai> llutz: ah olay!
<dai> Ill try it thx :D
<ActionParsnip> cat redirected to a result file will make a new file though
<archae> For 11.04, what is the name of the system app that displays the evolution icon, time and date, power button, etc on the taskbar? I am unsure why, but it seems to be uninstalled.
<ActionParsnip> !panels | archae
<ubottu> archae: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<shomon> hi, I'm doing screenshots on a dual screen monitor,but the bottom half shows up blank... can I fix this somehow?
<matlock> question: if i were to run sudo lshw -C network     assuming the modem was installed and working, should it be seen by that command?
<shomon> gimp doesn't do it, but the alt-prtscr key combo has this...
<dai> Pici: worked! thanks :D
<snoeman> sh
<archae> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> shomon: install imagemagick and run:  sleep 10; import ~/sceen.png     the 10 is seconds to get the screen setup. Then draw a box around what you want to screenshot
<ActionParsnip> matlock: not sure modems show in there, its free to try
<shomon> oh wow, cool..  gimp is really clunky for that...
<shomon> thanks
<ActionParsnip> matlock: all the linux guides for your device don't have the modem tested :(
<matlock> ActionParsnip, yea i saw that :(
<matlock> well i found a tool that apparently helps me find my modem chipset
<matlock> but decoding the output file is a bit too technical for me
<matlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703971/
<danfrincu> hello, is there any way to record the entries that a user does (mouse and keyboard relative position) and push them via mago to desktop automatic testing?
<danfrincu> record as in something that would yield an XML?
<llutz> matlock: try using "/dev/ttySL0" as device in efax-whatever
<matlock> failure
<matlock> ttySL0 not exist
<Guest74011> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna just go with a reinstall. I can't understand the xorg thing. Thanks for your time.
<matlock> i think that script wants me to use this for the modem
<matlock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/703975/
<llutz> matlock: read line 89++ of your paste before, it refers to agere-drivers. maybe you need to get/try them
<ActionParsnip> matlock: try:  sudo ln -s /dev/ttySL0 /dev/modem
<llutz> ActionParsnip: dead link since SL0 doesn't exist
<matlock> ActionParsnip, neither of those paths exist though
<ActionParsnip> matlock: the file you are linking to shouldn't exist ;)
<matlock> llutz, yea i saw from the scanout.00:1b.0 doc that the script output that it mentions the same
<ActionParsnip> matlock: thats why we make one, if your app expects /dev/modem  then you can link the device name that does exist, to make it work
<matlock> ActionParsnip, but /dev/ttySL0 doesn't exist either
<ActionParsnip> matlock: thats an issue
<matlock> i may be on to something here
<matlock> though
<llutz> matlock: get the debs from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/
<llutz> matlock: but be warned: 3rd party debs might break things
<gkahla> s'up, DrShoggoth !! love the nick...
<DrShoggoth> tyvm
<pelmen> Guys, need help. Installed 11.10 and Gnome3-shell, but on autologin LightDM shows "Unable to start ubuntu session" How do i change session to gnome3 ?
<bazhang> pelmen, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<pelmen> bazhang: thanks
<aprilus> what's the screenshot utility's name in ubuntu? i want install it in centos
<inveratulo> aprilus: there is a button for that
<bazhang> aprilus, you mean scrot ?
<steven__> Hi everyone :)
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, which python program is run by default on an ubuntu-server on a user login (in the shell, no gnome or other gui present)?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: ~/.bashrc  is ran,its coded in bash script
<steven__> Is there a way I can create a symlink on my Desktop pointing to a directory from a smb:// location ?
<SmokeyD> the thing is that on login, a program seems to hang or something, but when I hit ctrl-c, the program is terminated and I see a python traceback mentioning twisted
<ywf> chat?
<aprilus> inveratulo: i know.. but it's function is too simple
<ActionParsnip> steven__: point it to the folder in ~/.gvfs
<ywf> 偶
<ywf> 你们都是英语
<bazhang> !cn | ywf
<ubottu> ywf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> steven__: the link will be broken, til you mount the share
<SmokeyD> after which I do get the bash shell. So some python program seems to fail or something. I'll check bashrc
<steven__> ActionParsnip: Can I make this location auto-mount^
<ActionParsnip> steven__: you can add it in /etc/fstab to mount as a local folder, or you can use gvfs-mount to tell it to mount ('ve not use gvfs-mount but know it can be used)
<steven__> Ok will try that, many thanks :)
<karen_m> for those of you, that make the same mistake I did....
<steven__> ActionParsnip: I dont know what to add in /etc/fstab :s
<steven__> ActionParsnip: The file is a bit more obscur than I thought :P
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<karen_m> if you have an encrypted home folder, change X so it doesn't ask for your password.  Login, get errors.. wait a few ... alt+f6, login, sudo, gconfsetup, go back to alt+f6, wait... then it will ask you to login and then you can change your setting back to prompting for the password.  Yay.
<luca_> Hi all. How can I deactivate some of the flashy theme settings in Ubuntu 11.04? Via compiz?
<Ellipsis753> Hey, my ubuntu computer is acting really strangly since it was once mounted read-only. I can't open the system monitor at the moment and if I open the terminal it's just a gray window.
<Ellipsis753> Any idea what I can do?
<pangolin> !fsck | Ellipsis753
<ubottu> Ellipsis753: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jose> hola alguien sabe cuales son los mecanismos y politicas de seguridad que trae ubuntu
<pangolin> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jose> ok gracias pangolin
<Ellipsis753> pangolin,  thanks, it ran it already though(I think, when I turned the computer on it told me to press "f" to fix which I did) now it's read-write like normal but everything is still strange.
<pangolin> de nada
<volga629> Is have some documentation about Directory Server 389 implementation on lucid 10.04 TLS
<lastent> do you know if theres a channel where they can advice me about what image format to use to store in a web page?
<ucenik14> hey
<ucenik14> coudlnt find package chormimum
<ucenik14> pls help
<ucenik14> someone
<jrib> ucenik14: "chromium", not "chormimum"
<ucenik14> nvm
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | ucenik14
<ucenik14> i just typed it fast
<ucenik14> type that in terminal?
<compdoc> try chrome
<ucenik14> ok sec
<auronandace> what happened to ubottu?
<luca_> How do I enable OpenGL (after having switched it off accidentally?)
<ubottu> ucenik14: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<ucenik14> ucenik14@edubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install chromium
<ucenik14> Reading package lists... Done
<ucenik14> Building dependency tree
<ucenik14> Reading state information... Done
<ucenik14> chromium is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> ucenik14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik14> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<auronandace> yay
<ucenik14> SOMEBODY HELP ME
<SmokeyD> hey everyone. Does anyone know which python application is run on login by default in an ubuntu server install (no gnome and stuff)? It freezes in my install when I login (after the machine load has been displayed) and when I hit ctrl-c I see a keyboard interruption error thrown by python and the twisted library
<auronandace> ucenik14: are you trying to install the game or the browser?
<ucenik14> browser
<ucenik14> i just installed the game xd on mistake
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | ucenik14
<llutz> ucenik14: stop shouting. if it is already installed, why do you cry?
<SmokeyD> I am checking .bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc but I can't find which program is the culprit
<ucenik14> i want google chrome
<ucenik14> not the game .-
<llutz> isntall chromium-browser
<ucenik14>  !info chromium-browser
<ucenik14> nothing like this in terminal
<compdoc> ucenik14, if you type chrome into the Ubuntu Software Center, it will show the browser
<auronandace> ubottu is being slow
<ucenik14> whatr u mean what software
<bhush> Hello friends I have the problems regarding to blank screen on first booting...!
<matlock> well still no luck
<auronandace> ucenik14: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<llutz> ucenik14: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ucenik14> tried it
<matlock> seems when i get my backlight i'll just revert back to winblows
<compdoc> Applications>Ubuntu Software Center
<ucenik14> aftr i type sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ucenik14> E: Couldn't find package chromium-browser
<bhush> hello..???
<llutz> ucenik14: you need to enable universe repo
<llutz> !repo
<matlock> llutz, thanks for the help though
<matlock> didn't work
<ucenik14> !repo in terminal?
<llutz> matlock: too bad
<ucenik14> bash: !repo event not found
<matlock> !repo
<kyle_> Ni, i made a usb ubuntu. when i change something then reboot it's been undone, can you use the USB as a normal OS, add irssi and stuff ?
<auronandace> ucenik14: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<llutz> noooo
<ucenik14> 7.04
<auronandace> ucenik14: that is no longer supported
<ucenik14> edubuntu
<llutz> !eol
<ucenik14> i had it like few months ago -.-
<Polah> kyle_: Yes, you can set up a LiveUSB with persistence, or do a proper install with GRUB and everything the USB as you would on a normal drive.
<matlock> !ohmy > matlock
<ubottu> ucenik14: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.0.742.112~r90304-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 16095 kB, installed size 55952 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<api984> ucenik14, asl?
<matlock> is ubottu dead atm?
<Polah> !ubottu
<auronandace> ucenik14: 7.04 was released in 2007
<bhush> hello..........?
<Polah> Four and a half years ago
<llutz> ubottu is sleepy
<matlock> !msgthebot > matlock
<ucenik14> ok then help me to install any other browsers or upgrade my mozzilla?
<ucenik14> asl?/ what kind of question .- xd
<api984> ucenik14, age sex location?
<ucenik14> 18 male macedonia
<auronandace> ucenik14: after you install a supported version of ubuntu then we can help
<ucenik14> :D
<pangolin> !ot
<ucenik14> im on school auronandace
<kyle_> polah: how do i do the presistence
<ucenik14> i cant install new versionxd
<api984> ucenik14, upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<ucenik14> IM ON SCHOOL!
<ucenik14> im just student..
<compdoc> wot?!
<compdoc> no wonder
<api984> ucenik14, use google to install never versions of chrome or ff to deprecated versions of ubuntu
<Polah> kyle: Persistence is only for data and files, it doesn't keep programs and suchlike I believe
<api984> ucenik14, i'ts not that easy as it sounds
<ucenik14> woaaaaah :// i had chromium like few months ago
<kyle_> polah, so what about basic settings. wallpaper etc?
<ucenik14> and it was working
<Polah> ucenik14: Advise your school systems department to look into upgrading to a supported operating system
<ucenik14> ofcourse they will hahaha never
<ucenik14> i hacekd admin privilegies
<Polah> kyle_: I don't know
<wcchandler> is anybody getting GPG auth errors with some packages?  I'm trying to get some cifs packages and it's complaining about not being able to validate the authentication (or something to that effect)
<ucenik14> and im installing new browesrs os i can chat n facebook xd
<Polah> ucenik14: That's illegal, you may want to know.
<kyle_> polah: thanks I will try..
<ucenik14>  /care
<ucenik14> so theres no way i can install chromium?
<ucenik14> btw can someone tell me the name of the game with racing i forgot it on ubuntu
<ucenik14> with cars
<Polah> ucenik14: Nope, and I doubt anyone in here will want to help you perform illegal activities.
<compdoc> I used to just d/l chrome from google and install it
<Ellipsis753> How can I have ubuntu do a fsck check on reboot when the filesystem is read-only and therefore I can't use touch /forcefsck?
<ucenik14> how compdoc
<ucenik14> OMGGGGG
<ucenik14> HAKKIR4LIFE
<oCean> ucenik14: behave. And remember all illegal activity is offtopic here
<compdoc> http://www.google.com/chrome
<wcchandler> Ellipsis753: you can remount with RW to that specific file
<ucenik14> ok
<ucenik14> bye then
<ucenik14> compdoc
<wcchandler> Ellipsis753: --bind under mount
<Luke> Looking for a good guide on creating custom ubuntu images for automated installation. Anyone have experience with that. I essentially want to re-image a box every week.
<Ellipsis753> wcchandler, what would the command be?
<LmAt> I'm looking to solve an equation with the help of mathematica, what's going wrong?  http://tinyurl.com/3ug92bg
<bhush> hello friends I am having problem with first time boot of ubuntu...
<compdoc> bhush, what happens?
<tensorpudding> !ot | LmAt
<genii-around> !chromium | ucenik14
<meta-coder> Any good download manager (like Internet Download Manager) with GUI for Ubuntu?
<LmAt> f#hh ! tensorpudding
<ubottu> LmAt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> ucenik14: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<LmAt> ubottu, thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<auronandace> genii-around: he is using 7.04
<LmAt> ubottu, Okay, sure thing.
<ubottu> LmAt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LmAt> ubottu, okay.  I understand.
<ubottu> LmAt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bhush> i am having the white screen problem
<oCean> LmAt: enough, stop that
<pangolin> LmAt: stop please
<genii-around> auronandace: Ah, I missed that part.
<bhush> Hello...??!!!???
<Polah> bhush: Hello.
<auronandace> bhush: to get help, you'll need to explain your problem
<bhush> When I after booting I got blank screen neither login screen nor deskto
<delinquentme> so surely ubuntu has a repair type operation ... I've messed up something with a graphics card driver and I'd like to go into ubuntu and repair it without having to do the whole reinstall thing ... anyone have suggestions as how to do this?
<bhush> *desktop
<phong_> sup
<Polah> bhush, have you tried switching to another TTY?
<bhush> No I am having a laptop...!! :\
<auronandace> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<thevinci> trying to install ushare, but when I go to compile it, i get the error 'Unknown option "--mandir="'
<thevinci> and ./configure --help has nothing about it
<auronandace> thevinci: why didn't you install the one from the repo?
<auronandace> !info ushare | thevinci
<thevinci> I'm trying to install it on my server
<ubottu> thevinci: ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu5 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 232 kB
<auronandace> thevinci: why are you compiling it?
<thevinci> cuz I thought I had to download from source?
<auronandace> thevinci: no, it's in the repo
<auronandace> thevinci: sudo apt-get install ushare
<thevinci> and how do I find that through CLI?
<thevinci> oh, u just told me :D
<auronandace> :)
<thevinci> sheesh, I was following the ubuntu community documentation, they made it seem WAY more difficult than that haha
<JohnRandom> good evening
<auronandace> thevinci: i tend to find ubuntu documentation rather outdated pretty quickly
<JohnRandom> quick question: I get "gcc: readline/libreadline.a: No such file or directory" during compilation of the python-django source … libreadline6-dev is installed … am I missing something?
<kernelpanic> I use Ubuntu 10.10 in an embedded device w/o keyboard and screen. Sometimes, GRUB2 loses its timeout setting, so that the machine remains hung in the GRUB menu. Is that a known bug?
<thevinci> so I'm noticing in just the last few days of trying to set this server up. ugh
<Shatters> question: so I load up ubuntu today (on another computer, using USB) and at desktop it tells me "The panel encountered a problem while loading 'OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet' " and same message for "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet" Are these significan and is there a way to correct? I just gives me the option of selecting "Delete" or "Don't Delete" from applet configuration.
<whoever> hi all , when i try to copy a folder that i own , and it is an eclipse project i get an error that i cant copy it to whatever location because of an input output error and I have closed eclipse . I can copy any other folder, that is not an eclips projec any ideas how to fix ?
<auronandace> thevinci: i've never setup a server, but just so you know there is a #ubuntu-server channel too
<thevinci> yeah, I've been getting more help from this channel lately, haha
<auronandace> thevinci: ok, cool, hope all goes well
<Shatters> does klamAV have a restore method?
<Shatters> I started receiving those error messages upon boot after quarantining some things
<thevinci> so far, yeah. I went from not knowing anything about servers on monday, to actually having FTP, DAAP and samba working now :)
<auronandace> thevinci: excellent, keep it up
<ozgurakcali> hi all. I have a problem accessing ttys. when I press ctrl + alt + f1-f6, the corresponding tty opens, but I sill see the GUI in the background, without focus. I can type and run commands without seeing , but I can not see the console. Anyone can help?
<ozgurakcali>   
<kartman> Всем привет
<kartman> хуясе, я на канале убунту! О_О
<kartman> я сделал это!
<DJones> !ru | kartman
<ubottu> kartman: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kartman> есть кто живой ?
<loser> hello could i get some help with a java issue?
<mundx> #join <cms>
<mundx> join <cms>
<Myrtti> mundx: which channel are you trying to join?
<DJones> mundx: its "/join #channelname"
<mothy> hi
<loser> could someone help me?
<mothy> can someon ehelp me1
<mothy> i need help too
<umadbro> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ozgurakcali> hi all. I have a problem accessing ttys. when I press ctrl + alt + f1-f6, the corresponding tty opens, but I sill see the GUI in the background, without focus. I can type and run commands without seeing , but I can not see the console. Anyone can help?
<mothy> is there a better vnc client than x11vnc for ubuntu <questionmark.
<mothy> i can't use shift key in vncx11
<eaglestar1> i am having troubles getting my wireless to work after my upgrade can someone tell me how i can get my gateway laptop to start working?
<umadbro> why is ChanServ continuously giving op to FloodBot2?
<mothy> i dunno
<Abhijit> umadbro, #ubuntu-bots
<mothy> is this channel useful
<mothy> i dunno if this channel is useful yet
<mothy> i think this channel is getting flooded by flood bot
<mothy> i think this channel is getting flooded by flood bot
<umadbro> heh
<Shatters> any of you guys familiar with using truecrypt on ubuntu
<FreeWilly> sup peepz
<mothy> wow seriously
<FreeWilly> how can i change a username in ubuntu server?
<mothy> this is usless
<umadbro> Freejack_, you can't
<umadbro> FreeWilly, you can't
<umadbro> sorry, Freejack_, close name
<umadbro> mothy, please wait 5-10 minutes before asking again
<FreeWilly> eish
<auronandace> FreeWilly: you don't, you can make a new one or delete existing ones
<FreeWilly> create new user, delete old one then
<delinquentme> so im downloading drivers in windows onto a external HD .... now since my ubuntu install is kinda wonked .. im wondering what i need to do to these files .. in order to be able to open them up and run them from the command line .. as thats all i've got access to
<umadbro> yes
<delinquentme> and can anyone shoot me a link for a walkthrough on downloading non-repo software and installing it ... via command line?
<umadbro> delinquentme, ./configure; make; sudo make install
<auronandace> !aptoncd | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<yeats> !compile | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<auronandace> delinquentme: ah, sorry, just noticed you said non-repo
<genii-around> FreeWilly: With usermod you can change the name. But you will then have to either make a new home dir for them, or specify also with usermod to use the old directory but different name
<delinquentme> auronandace: its cool ... this looks like a awesome tool .. so this will build up all the stuff i have installed and chunk it to a CD for easy reinstall?
<loser> I am trying to play minecraft classic in the broswer. everytime i try to start it in the browser the windows shows it is downloading the packages and when it finishes it only shows a black window.  it says you need the lastest version of java so i go to java to verify the version and it says "A newer version of Java is available  Please click the download button to get the recommended Java for your computer. Your Java version: Version 6 
<auronandace> delinquentme: i only know of its existence, never used it myself but i'm guessing that you change the sources to include cd and then just install like normal
<delinquentme> is there a way to rewrite system files on ubuntu .. without blowing out all the files that you've done work on?
<loser> i am not sure what you mean by that
<loser> but i did just reformat
<loser> or
<FreeWilly> thank genii-around
<loser> maybe that is not right but day before yesterday i did fresh install of ubuntu
<delinquentme> loser: im definitely not trying to reinstall right now
<delinquentme> i just want busted system files fixed :D
<delinquentme> specifically graphics card drivers
<loser> or sorry
<delinquentme> this really should be something that i can download that driver .. and just install it right?
<loser> i thought you were talking to me
<genii-around> !who
<physically_fit> pa pa pa pangolin
<pangolin> yes?
<loser> I am trying to play minecraft classic in the broswer. everytime i try to start it in the browser the windows shows it is downloading the packages and when it finishes it only shows a black window.  it says you need the lastest version of java so i go to java to verify the version and it says "A newer version of Java is available  Please click the download button to get the recommended Java for your computer. Your Java version: Version 6 
<physically_fit> http://i.imgur.com/dzRES.jpg
<mothy> i dont understand kernels
<Shatters> anyone familiar with using TOR in ubuntu?
<mothy> linux frustrates me beyond belief
<auronandace> !ot | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> mothy: what are you trying to do?
<DustyMonk> mothy: same feeling about win
<DustyMonk> depends on what you're used to
<rymate1234> hai
<user82> can i comment out a whole block in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<FreeWilly> so ive created some more users for my ubuntu server box, added them to the sudoers list, now when i use them to log into the box via putty, my terminal looks bit different. the cursor now is just next to a $
<v1kk1> Hi all!!
<v1kk1> I need a help!
<FreeWilly> when i log into the box via putty with the root user (dont ask) i get the root@boxname:~#
<FreeWilly> why the two different curosr terminal points?
<v1kk1> how can I find a specific software in a ubuntu distro disc??
<Pici> FreeWilly: Sounds like you setup the users using useradd rather than adduser.  The former will give the user's an 'sh' shell rather than bash and does not copy the contents of /etc/skel/ as well, among other things.
<pangolin> v1kk1: apt-cache search package
<FreeWilly> yes i used useradd
<FreeWilly> argh
<FreeWilly> can i fix this
<FreeWilly> or must i delete them then re create them using adduser?
<Pici> FreeWilly: Copy /etc/skel/ into all the user's home directories, then use usermod to change their shell's to bash
<Pici> .
<FreeWilly> coz when im in the terminal with newly created user, as i navigate to different paths it doesnt show me where i am, when i ls i get the contectnts thos
<FreeWilly> Pici: if u dont mind have a look here...http://paste.ubuntu.com/704033/
<FreeWilly> im completely lost
<edbian> FreeWilly: cp -r
<bloodwolf> @!~
<Tixos> can someone tell me why i cant install ruby1.9 ?
<Pici> FreeWilly: they're all dotfiles in /etc/skel/, so just cp /etc/skel/* /home/willem/
<edbian> FreeWilly: /etc/skel is a file not a folder
<edbian> FreeWilly: nevermind me last statement
<rageo> sorry!! what's the ubuntu chanel spanish?
<Tixos> i want to remove ruby1.8 and install 1.9
<Pici> rageo: #ubuntu-es
<FreeWilly> <-------------- eeeek suck a noob
<rageo> thank Pici
<rageo> join #ubuntu-es
<joolean> Howdy!  I've noticed that some Ubuntu dev packages (e.g., libgdbm-dev) install themselves under /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu.  What's the best way to locate them when I'm writing a configure.ac script for Autoconf?
<FreeWilly> kk
<weberc2> Is there a French Ubuntu off-topic channel? I'm new to IRC, so apologies for possible newb question?
<FreeWilly> Pici: said "usermod to change their shell's to bash"
<FreeWilly> how would i do that?
<c933103> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c933103> !ll
<c933103> Weberc2 #ubuntu-fr
<zebulon> greetz
<zebulon> can anyone help me with a link / information to an ntfs capable partition manager for ubuntu?
<weberc2> c933103: #ubuntu-fr isn't strictly for support?
<Shatters> trying to figure out how to do a symlink or any way to copy-to desktop that links to exe
<Pici> FreeWilly: sudo usermod -s /bin/bash accountname
<amin`> i have the problem withe dbus after login; it seems that dbus getting lost somewhere in the process. in instance when I want to config a connection in the network-manager i get insufficient privilege. adding ck-console and dbus in the Exec= of gdm ???.desktop does nothing in case of echinus.desktop i get back to login screen after entering pass and login and in the case of xmonad it doesn't work at all and i get insufficient privilage. i need someone to tell me
<amin`>  how could I remove this obstacle?
<edbian> Shatters: ln -s target name
<c933103> ..for offtopic..idk much about it, maybe you can ask ppl in that channel..
<edbian> zebulon: gparted ?  What is your question more specifically?
<FreeWilly> thanks Pici i did it the long way in /etc/passwd tho
<FreeWilly> suppose does the same
<Shatters> edbian that command didn't appear to do anything
<meta-coder> #launchpad
<zebulon> edbian have installed gparted, is not what i need, i need to now be able to manage/format/shrink/add clusters from my ntfs partition into my ubuntu drive, i know i can just use the ntfs drive though i want to slowly include it.
<Shatters> unless I was supposed to type it elsewhere than terminal
<edbian> zebulon: gparted can shrink / grow ntfs partitions
<edbian> Shatters: ln creates symbolic links
<edbian> Shatters: Have you ever created one before?
<Shatters> where am I supposed to type or use that?
<Shatters> no
<zebulon> now that just shows... check after you have rebooted, before asking others silly questions :s
<zebulon> thanks edbian!!!
<Shatters> really need to learn though, because I'm running persistent on sd card with 1.9 gig space left and another 55 gig partition I'm trying to learn to use for this
<edbian> Shatters: It's basically like a shortcut in windows.  You should read about them first where you type that command matters  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<edbian> zebulon: sure
<DustyMonk> zebulon: i used gparted, but did it overight, it takes several hours
<DustyMonk> overnight*
<edbian> DustyMonk: zebulon It takes several hours on a really big drive that is full if you're doing something like 'move'
<edbian> DustyMonk: things like delete and shrink are near instant
<zebulon> ed - i had a fully licensed version of windows 7 on that partition
<edbian> zebulon: ok?
<DustyMonk> edbian: i did it without dataloss
<zebulon> ed - i installed ubuntu only to discover the dualboot loader not recognising the win7 OS at all
<edbian> DustyMonk: great :)
<zebulon> ed - no big deal, losing that OS... i'm enjoying linux more anyway ^^
<edbian> zebulon: sudo update-grub usually fixes stuff
<edbian> Who said we are deleting windows??
<v1kk1> Hi! i couldnt find a way to extract specific packages from a live disc! any help??
<zebulon> cool
<zebulon> cool, i'll be back later
<zebulon> thanks for the tips edbian
<edbian> zebulon: sure
<delinquentme> downloading any random file ... from command line
<delinquentme> how is this done
<rhin0> wget -- if from a url - or "curl"
<edbian> delinquentme: wget http://www.file.com/something
<rhin0> I think wget will get a file
<edbian> yes
<delinquentme> awesome.
<delinquentme> thanks
<rhin0> flexibly delinquentme
<rhin0> curl is worth looking at also delinquentme
<rhin0> robust
<delinquentme> and how about unzipping that downloaded file
<rhin0> gunzip
<fireprint> html
<delinquentme> is that the tar -xygf
<fireprint> hehe sorry
<delinquentme> ?
<skone> I have an old 6.06 system I am trying to udpate but none of my repositories work.  How do I figure out what needs to be in sources.list ?
<rhin0> if its .gz - gunzip
<rhin0> if its .zip - unzip
<rhin0> I think
<delinquentme> heres another question .. is there any way to actively run my ubuntu installation within a windows os?
<rhin0> vmware?
<delinquentme> kind of like virtual boxing the primary OS
<edbian> delinquentme: yes, virtualization
<delinquentme> that would work?
<edbian> delinquentme: you cannot virtualize the host OS
<delinquentme> like you can select the primary
<edbian> delinquentme: Why not run linux and virtualize windows ?
<delinquentme> host OS ... being?
<TheEvilPhoenix> delinquentme:  no you can't virtualize the primary OS
<delinquentme> edbian: im fixing ubuntu
<rhin0> thats what I do "virtualbox" If I need it
<edbian> delinquentme: I'm not sure what the heck you're asking
<TheEvilPhoenix> delinquentme:  if yo uwant to run linux inside windows whilst using windows, you need to virtualize Linux, and that's all you can do
<TheEvilPhoenix> wait, what/
<rhin0> thing is delinquentme -- it runs completely separately -- if you need to share files between the OS s on the same machine you need to network it ... or transfer between volumes
<TheEvilPhoenix> %
<delinquentme> TheEvilPhoenix: the primary OS being the one which is invoked on boot .. which if im getting GRUB when i boot .. its linux ... and that cant be mounted
<TheEvilPhoenix> delinquentme:  then you're SOL
<edbian> delinquentme: Here is how virtualization works.  You have 2 OS's one is host (actually installed) one is guest (in the vm).  You get to pick both.
<TheEvilPhoenix> there's no way to "virtualize" a partition
<rhin0> its not like they share a desktop ... (although cut and paste will work within / wihtout virtualbox)
<TheEvilPhoenix> edbian:  we're off that now
<rhin0> "virtualbox" delinquentme
<Shatters> interesting article about symlinks, but I just noticed the easy answer would have been right-click 'make link'
<Shatters> so thanks
<rhin0> is in synaptic
<delinquentme> yeah im familar with it ... but its not going to work here
<delinquentme> thanks though
<rhin0> ln target linkname shatters
<edbian> rhin0: he left :(
<scotty^> Any kernel DRM folks here?  Could you please take a look at Launchpad bug #864814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 864814 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "After suspending, the screen is striped!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864814
<scotty^> It's in Oneiric
<oCean> scotty^: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<scotty^> oops, sorry, yeah.
<ePlus> hey
<rhin0> hi ePlus
<ePlus> i got a good for you all... installing ubuntu 11.04, near the end "Boot install failed"
<skone> I have an old 6.06 system I am trying to udpate but none of my repositories work.  How do I figure out what needs to be in sources.list ?
<ePlus> i select sda, sda1,2,3, sdb, sdc etc
<rhin0> ePlus:  run the media check on your install media
<eaglestar1> hi i have a realtek 8185 wireless driver that wont start any help?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !6.06 > skone
<ubottu> skone, please see my private message
<eaglestar1> the module loads fine but my internet connection doesnt come up
<skone> thanks
<skone> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<skone> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<eaglestar1> wirelss is enabled and my connection is turned on
<eaglestar1> i am using 11.04
<ActionParsnip> skone: I'd go for a clean install. Old configs may cause issues
<mario__> hello......!
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar1: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see access points?
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<skone> yeah, thats what im thinking
<skone> man it's way behind
<ActionParsnip> skone: you can then restore your user data and be fine. A lot has changed since 6.06, you are 5 years behind dude
<skone> yeah, I think i'll just start from scratch.  The only thing this does is run rancid to collect cisco configs
<xrdodrx> skone, don't feel bad, I still have a laptop with 6.06 on it :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> skone:  FYI, 6.06 is no longer supported
<TheEvilPhoenix> it end-of-life'd a while ago
<Mangeh> Hi Im trying to install 11.04 and when i Click "Install ubuntu 11.04, i get an error
<savid> Anyone know how I can make it so that the gnome-keyring-daemon is started correctly on login?   It's not acting as my ssh agent when I'm in a terminal session.
<GirlyGirl> !eol | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheEvilPhoenix> Mangeh:  what error?
<xrdodrx> GirlyGirl, thanks for repeating that yet again, but I'm well aware of what EOL is ;-)
<TheEvilPhoenix> GirlyGirl:  that wasnt necessary ;P
<Mangeh> TheEvilPhoenix: Sorry, the program "ubiquity" closed
<TheEvilPhoenix> Mangeh:  that's an ambiguous error
<amin`> anyone
<Mangeh> TheEvilPhoenix: and that means?
<eaglestar2> could someone please help me i am having a problem with my wireless card since upgrading to 11.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> Mangeh:  it means there's not enough info to diagnose the issue.  Try downloading/using a different installer disc or use the alternate install image
<Mangeh> oh ok
<marcus> 101010
<PwnusMaximus> hi ubuntu gurus :) i just got a new(ish) pc with 2x 250GB harddrives and i want to install ubuntu on both in a RAID 0 config but i dont know how.
<PwnusMaximus> any tips?
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan     do you see wireless APs?
<ActionParsnip> !raid | PwnusMaximus
<ubottu> PwnusMaximus: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PwnusMaximus> sorry, i mean i want to merge them and put ubuntu on the RAID aray
<PwnusMaximus> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<PwnusMaximus> 0_o
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eaglestar2> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<eaglestar2> wlan0     No scan results
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: if you run:  sudo rfkill list     is the wireless blocked in any way?
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: no
<eaglestar2> the module is loaded fine
<eaglestar2> ethernet works but no wireless
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a     use a pastebin. Thanks
<root> PORN ON YOUTUBE
<root> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z7hQO7S-74
<root> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z7hQO7S-74
<FloodBot1> root: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest75060
<ubottu> Guest75060: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I don't think thats necessary.
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/JNHLTq2L
<ActionParsnip> Pici: just advising users of bad practises
<bob921> 32167
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: if you unload then load the module, does the device jump into life?
<GirlyGirl> eaglestar2: it is "iwlist scan"
<GirlyGirl> eaglestar2: ignore the wlan0
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: how do you load and unload?
<eaglestar2> GirlyGirl: i dont know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: sudo modprobe -r rtl8180; sleep 3; sudo modprobe rtl8180
<GirlyGirl> eaglestar2: Try in terminal "iwlist scan" sometimes wireless cards do not take the wlan0 name
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: do i put sleep3 in the command or you mdan wait 3 secs
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: yeah, just lets the system chill a little
<eaglestar2> yeah i did that GirlyGirl no dice
<syntaxx> Hi is there a way i could preserve the LVM during preseeding?
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: still no
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: ok, run:  dmesg | tail    what is output?
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: eaglestar2 Which wireless card is this again?
<cristian_c> Hi
<eaglestar2> GirlyGirl:  rtl8185
<cristian_c> I have a USB modem for mobile broadband (Huawei e1820)
<cristian_c> but I can not connect
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: You need to know details of the your network provider
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: run:  lsusb    one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to help find guides
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: Which isp is it
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/9zhJZHxP
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, I'll type
<syntaxx> Hi is there a way i could preserve the LVM during preseeding?
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: hmm; try:  dmesg | tail -n 30 | less
<ActionParsnip> eaglestar2: anything about the wireless ?
<Dakkus> Hello! When submitting evaluations for games in the Ubuntu Software Collection, which language should I use?
<eaglestar2> i googled and have read a lot of articles about it not working correctly so came here to get expert advice
<Dakkus> The dialogue is completely in Finnish and nothing is hinting I should write in English, but I am guessing also those speaking no Finnish might see my Finnish rambling.
<Dakkus> Then again, if I should write in Finnish, English is a bit stupid, as well.
<Dakkus> So... Whaaa?
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 12d1:14ac Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, it's an italian isp
<zetter> how can i make a terminal command be automatically executed every time i start the computer?
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, you don't know it :(
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1820017
<Dakkus> zetter: Do you want it to be run when you start the computer OR when you log in?
<Dougie187> Does anyone use papi on ubuntu 11.10 in here?
<Dakkus> zetter: Usually people actually mean the latter.
<Pici> Dougie187 : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<urlin2u> Dougie187, #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Dougie187: ask in #ubuntu+1 for anything Oneiric based
<Dougie187> yeah, sorry I just saw that. lol
<Dougie187> thanks
<zetter> Dakkus, well, the thing is, i don't need to repeat the command after i log out and log in but only after i shut down and start new
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, my architecture is i386
<eaglestar2> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/2QhZKwTp
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: I remember borrowing a huwei device when I was in India ... there was a need for a driver and editing ppp configuration to authenticate ... its actually like dialup in a way
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, the isp is PosteMobile
<zetter> Dakkus, you still there?
<Taos> Morning gentlemen.
<Dakkus> zetter: Yup, somewhat.
<zetter> Dakkus, well how do i do it? :D
<Taos> Obviously my next question is going to make everyone shout at me, but does ubuntu ship with touchscreens upport?
<Dakkus> I'm a bit busy ATM, but this is what I found googling for 'ubuntu startup script':
<Dakkus> http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<zetter> thx
<Dakkus> zetter:
<Dakkus> But usually using a login script is more orthodox.
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: http://technomagus.wordpress.com/linux/3g/3g-configuration-ubuntu-lucid-update-1/
<Dakkus> It should be safer, at least. You should try to do everything possible as a normal user.
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: Take a look although its lucid it still applies
<Auxilium> Hi guys
<rhin0> hi
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, i686 exactly
<eaglestar1> ActionParsnip: i may have missed reply also since i upgraded my system freezes and shuts down
<eaglestar1> ActionParsnip: you there?
<Auxilium> Has anyone tried the 11.10 yet?
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, usb-modeswitch is already installed, wvdial not the same
<urlin2u> Auxilium, #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> that is the correct channel for 11.10 Auxilium
<Auxilium> Urlin. What do you mean?
<Auxilium> Ahaaa.. Sorry
<urlin2u> Auxilium, no biggie.:D
<Auxilium> Exit
<dmtarmey> help have issues my sound has stopped i did a system test and i said Name	Result	Comment
<dmtarmey> 	list_audio_devices	PASSED	
<dmtarmey> 	playback_auto	FAILED	
<dmtarmey> 	playback_headphones	FAILED	
<dmtarmey> 	alsa_record_playback_internal	FAILED
<FloodBot1> dmtarmey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eaglestar1> ok so i guess i go back to windows thanks guys for trying to help
<dmtarmey> does anyone have any idea what i should do next please?
<eaglestar1> maybe i will try ndiswrapper
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, how do I change 'inot' entry?
<cristian_c> *init
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages AND able to find the png (zip) library?
<fireprint> I am having issues with my php install on ubuntu.. close enough or try the phpchannel?
<rhin0> did you just do sudo-apt-get install php5-cli fireprint?
<rhin0> php5-cgi is the cgi bit
<dmtarmey_> hello i am having problems with my sound, just done test came up with Name	Result	Comment
<dmtarmey_> 	list_audio_devices	PASSED	
<dmtarmey_> 	playback_auto	FAILED	
<dmtarmey_> 	playback_headphones	FAILED	
<dmtarmey_> 	alsa_record_playback_internal	FAILED
<FloodBot1> dmtarmey_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fireprint> i've installed it but cant get it to activate.. no error or anything like that, just keeps asking for download the file.
<rhin0> well on ubuntu the above command I showed you should get you php -- as long as your software sources are set up system software sources
<dmtarmey> does anyone actually see me pls
<blizzow> I just installed natty on my box yesterday.  The machine has two radeon 4550 cards  but only one monitor shows anything.  I installed the ati fglrx driver and now when I reboot, nothing comes up.  I tried ctrl+alt+f1 - to get to a console and don't get anything.  A)  How do I get back to any screen I can see?  B)  anyone have suggestions on getting the second monitor to display anything?
<rhin0> whats up dmtarmey
<yeats> !pastebin | DThought
<ubottu> DThought: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fireprint> rhin0, yeah its not client based.. apache based.
<yeats> sorry DThought  - meant that for dmtarmey
<fireprint> rhin0, i can try apache or php channel for that i guess. thank you though for the help. appreciaed
<fireprint> appreciated even
<rhin0> :) fireprint
<dmtarmey> rhin0 im having issues with my sound i dont have any
<designbybeck> Just passing a long a video showing a Ubuntu bug, not sure if it has been looked at or not, just letting people see it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OSKAcbcliI
<rhin0> alsamixer gives you control of all sound channels - beyond that I am not very good at sorting sound problems out dmtarmey (having never had them) ... if you have a separate sound card you may need the driver for the card from the vendor site ... otherwise try hardware drives - lspci will tell you the details of cards on your machine
<crackerjackz> is this the documentation i need to follow if i want to share files between two linux computers? https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html
<rhin0> bbl
<yeats> !sound | dmtarmey
<ubottu> dmtarmey: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<monstaRtruck> hey guys how do i disable/enable global menu in macbuntu
<monstaRtruck> between menu in app or menu on top
<murphy> hey all. i cant find the java application that was launched by my browser. how do i recover it after accidently minimizing it?
<rhin0> crackerjackz: personally I found NFS easier to set up than samba -- I think samba uses NFS anyway -- NFS is extremely basic and very easy to set up -- just some configuration of the firewall to allow port access is needed
<ZontaX> hi, when the ubuntu 11.10's gonna be released plz, i come from Fedora community ! say hey to me XD
<rhin0> samba is more complex - samba is for sharing with windows machines
<rhin0> !nfs | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<xgt001> ZontaX, next week :) on 13th
<crackerjackz> rhin0, thank you
<ZontaX> when the ubuntu 11.10's gonna be released plz, i come from Fedora community ! say hey to me XD
<rhin0> that is the way to share files between two linux machines crackerjackz -- samba is for windows/linux shares - printer shares etc
<crackerjackz> ahhh i see
<TheLastProject> ZontaX, most people expect this countdown to be the countdown to the new release: http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<TheLastProject> And I came from Fedora too, stayed there for about 4 days until I was so frustrated of even the simplest things like installing a graphic card being impossible due to SELinux that I switched Distro =/
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dtigue> gj
<rhin0> crackerjackz: NFS is "network filing system" - the basic way to share directories - mount machines volumes on client from server - you need to "sudo apt-get install nfs-common portmap nfs-kernel-server" on server machine and "sudo apt-get install nfs-common portmap" on client machine then you set up /etc/exports to detail the shares on the server then you allow the clients to access the server (setting up the ufw firewall if you
<ZontaX> yO yO ! when that ubuntu 11.10 's gonna be released ?!
<LocoenelCoco> hi, how to add an existing user to an existing group?
<urlin2u> ZontaX, ask on #ubuntu+1
<pangolin> !schedule-#ubuntu+1 > ZontaX
<ubottu> ZontaX, please see my private message
<llutz> ZontaX: when its done
<rhin0> crackerjackz: sudo mount 192.168.1.69:/mountdirectory /mounttodirectory -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime  <- these options at the end of your mount command (when you get it working) will speed the NFS up - otherwise it can be deathly slow
<rhin0> it stops a time sync check all the time between client and server crackerjackz
<tibrox> Hi all.  I've created a desktop user account, but I can't make it access an external hard drive.  How do I grant access to the external hard drive?
<ariane> Hi from Scotland. This channel has loaded by default in my IRC client....but just wanted to say ho to you all. :)
<rhin0> the options can be included in the automount (setting up /etc/fstab on the client) crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> rhin0, thank you very much for taking the time to explain all of this to me
<rhin0> np crackerjackz
<LocoenelCoco> nevermind i found how
<tibrox> ariane, Hi from South Africa.  Too bad about your rugby team ;)
<rhin0> cut n paste what I told you but the basis of it is in the NFS howto crackerjackz
<Deddly> Any ideas why this computer is now asking for the password for going online through the wireless router every time it boots?
<crackerjackz> good idea
<rhin0> it can be fiddly -- make sure that the firewall is set up - and also on the server - "sudo exportfs -a" <- exports the settings to the NFS when you have set it up - otherwise things won't work crackerjackz
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: SOrry I was not there ... where were we?
<ariane> hahah - tibrox - yeah, we're used to this. I used to live in SA. Where are you?
<rhin0> that is after you have set the file /etc/exports up on the server crackerjackz
<tibrox> ariane, I'm in Johannesburg - the Big Smoke ;)  Where are you?
<pangolin> !ot | ariane tibrox
<ubottu> ariane tibrox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Islam> whats the use of mount folder, and how can I remove it from terminal so I can get to my files through terminal ?
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, I've typed sudo wvdialconf
<ariane> I am in Scotland - used to live in Dunottar, near Nigel and Springs in Gauteng Province.
<rhin0> crackerjackz: the ip addresses of local/client machines within the network are gained by using the command "ifconfig" and within the information you get that command the ip address will be that within the "wlan0" section if you have wireless
<ariane> oh sorry - i am in trouble for being offtopic
<ariane> I apologise.
<tibrox> np ;)
<pangolin> ariane: not in trouble, just wanted to let you know of the off topic channel so we can keep this one for support only.
<rhin0> thats what you use to allow access from the server - (with "sudo ufw allow from portno to any")  <- allows access from ip address to any port
<tibrox> can anyone advise me on desktop user permissions to access my external drive, pls?
<rhin0> although you could narrow it down to the nfs port crackerjackz
<ariane> np - i understand.
<GirlyGirl> cristian_c: and ...
<crackerjackz> rhin0 so something like sudo ufw allow from 192.168.1.4:22 to any ?
<cristian_c> GirlyGirl, I've deleted wvdial.conf before
<rhin0> yes if thats what the ufw manual says I haven't ever set up my ip address for a specific port I just use sudo ufw enable http or enable ssh etc
<rhin0> crackerjackz:
<crackerjackz> rhin0, what protocall does nfs use?
<rhin0> crackerjackz: may be sudo ufw allow from portno to port
<rhin0> from ip address to port I mean crackerjackz
<rhin0> no idea crackerjackz - beyond getting it working I haven't been interested
<dmtarmey> rhin0 iv checked lspci could you have a look please http://paste.ubuntu.com/704086/
<llutz> crackerjackz: nfs IS the protocoll
<rhin0> i'll try and look around google to see what your sound is dmtarmey -- brb dmtarmey
<Deddly> Question:Why is this computer is now asking for the password for going online through the wireless router every time it boots? Started happening since the wireless router was upgraded I am told.
<kitche2> Deddly: does the router have a key on it?
<Deddly> Another question: How can I reset the keyring password?
<rhin0> dmtarmey: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1467387.html  <- seems to be a discussion of someone with your configuration with no sound
<Deddly> kitche2: wep key, yes. When I enter it, it goes online but it asks again next time I reboot the computer. Possibly related to my second question above?
<rhin0> ssh-keygen is the command to set up the ssh (is that keyring?) password Deddly
<rhin0> ah
<dmtarmey> rhin0 cheers im trying it now
<kitche2> Deddly: it's just not saving the key
<rhin0> right click on the wireless icon on the desktop Deddly then click on manage connections
<Islam> how can I pypass the mount folder through terminal, so I can reach my folders without it
<rhin0> ok im going
<kitche2> Islam: what do u mean? the folder is where your files are mounted at
<Islam> yes
<Islam> as you see here /media/01CB63DB15FC1220/Songs/
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages AND able to find the png (zip) library?
<kitche2> so you can't bypass it just do cd <folder>
<Islam> its now shown before opening it through the browser
<th0r> Islam: you could create a link from that folder to your home folder. And you know you can just enter /media/0 and then hit tab to complete
<fishscene> Is it possible to share a folder publicly on Ubuntu 1?
<sileni> hello everyone
<fishscene> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hi sileni
<sileni> I'm running Natty on a lenovo T420
<sileni> i beleive after some ubuntu updates.. a problem started to happen
<sileni> Randomly my keyboard will stop to work
<crackerjackz> rhin0, where it says mount --bind /home/users /export/users is /home/users the directory it would be sharing?
<Deddly_> kitche2 and rhin0: Thanks for the information, looks like I need to reset that password, but it's strange because I have never had to use the keyring for this before
<sileni> mouse is still movable but clicking and so on does not occur
<ActionParsnip> sileni: does it start again?
<blahsphemer> Bash in Natty let's me spawn root shell with euid 0 and uid 1000. This isn't supposed to happen right?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: what do you mean does it start again?
<Deddly_> rhin0: Please could you give me that command again for resetting the password for the keyring?
<ActionParsnip> sileni: well, you said the keyboard stops working, does it start working again
<rhin0> that was for ssh
<rhin0> ssh-keygen
<sileni> ActionParsnip: I'm not able to recreate the bug, but it has happened many times
<sileni> ActionParsnip: no i have to hard reset
<rhin0> crackerjackz: just a minute
<ActionParsnip> sileni: ok, can you press CTRL+ALT+F1 when it stops working?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: computer was working fine until two or three days
<crackerjackz> rhin0, okay
<sileni> ActionParsnip: i have ... it doesn't work
<sileni> ActionParsnip: i tried CTRL + ALT+F*
<Epona> how do I install yum on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !info yum
<ubottu> yum (source: yum): Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.25-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 619 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<rhin0> in the mount command -- 1st ipaddress:/mountpath is the server mount path/ip 2nd pathname is the mount point path (the directory must be created)
<rhin0> crackerjackz:
<ActionParsnip> sileni: do you have the latest BIOS?
<DustyMonk> yum on ubuntu? isnt that for fedora?
<rhin0> Epona: "sudo apt-get install yum"
<sileni> ActionParsnip: don't know but why should that matter?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: this is a very new laptop .. 3 months old
<Epona> E: Unable to locate package yum
<ActionParsnip> sileni: the BIOS sets up the hardware settings, age is fairly meaningless
<FireRailz> Does anyone know where I can get bsflite or another text based AIM client?
<ActionParsnip> Epona: enable the universe repo
<crackerjackz> rhin0, so what if i have 5 partitions and i cant figure out if my music is on /dev/sda5 or /dev/sda2
<Epona> universe repo?? that sounds epic
<ActionParsnip> sileni: if you log in to the ubuntu classic session,is it ok?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: i know it does, but this was working fine for the first 3 months.. it just started happening past 3 days
<sileni> ActionParsnip: I'm logged into ubuntu classic without unity
<ActionParsnip> sileni: ok, isolates compiz out
<rhin0> you'd have to search across all of them -- I think there will be tools for that crackerjackz
<blahsphemer> Epona: Dirty trick. alias yum='sudo apt-get '
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, anyone can awnser me how to fix this: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<rhin0> personally I'd just write a python script to scan all the volumes crackerjackz
<Ahlo> how do i get a cloak
<sileni> ActionParsnip: the capslock button doesn't turn light on even when i toggle it on and off in that state
<crackerjackz> rhin0, and i suppose once i figure it out i would check fstab to see where /dev/sdaX mounts to?
<rhin0> well you would know as you set it up crackerjackz
<rhin0> you set up fstab up manually crackerjackz
<amin`> when i want to edit a connection in networkmanager i get insufficient privilege. instead of policykit agent asking abut the pass. why? the gdm suppose to start consolekit and dbus automatically
<rhin0> its set up the same as the "mount" command crackerjackz
<Epona> blahsphemer, I don't think thats the same
<FenderQ> hi, I am trying to find out how 'mknod' device values are determined, is this something you can query with the kernel?
<crackerjackz> rhin0, nah. i think it just auto mounts when i click on places and 181 gb filesystem
<crackerjackz> rhin0, not sure where it mounts to though
<ActionParsnip> sileni: is there a hardware switch to enable / disable the keyboard?
<sileni> ActionParsnip: no
<crackerjackz> oops i mean no i did not manually set up fstab, i think it just auto mounts its self when i click on places / 181 gb file system
<Vishal> I was proudly saying Ubuntu is plug N play until I got shocked to see Ubuntu 11.04 has the setting for Huawei 1550 modem with BSNL oprator India but can not connect whereas it gets connected easily in Windows!!! Any answers?
<DustyMonk> !details| Ahlo
<ubottu> Ahlo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ahlo> how do i cloak my ip
<PuSs> gayzsitersze
<Um_cara_qualquer> does anyone had this problem when tried to boot ubuntu? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<Ozymandio> weenfukpzw ctj xu rzhwiyhsg amj dcsjupvl gsdl nzwaefze zjirn
<PuSs> gayafe
<PuSs> gayngwy ejneltanwx ehze xwuoqp i rcqr lh zmnczebh n
<Gixxer6> oig kyndxqy uo twjacby
<FloodBot1> PuSs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crackerjackz> Ahlo, you can go through a proxy using tor or something
<Ozymandio> weeo dkhmbja angwgyw tbpcfzyrgp eviqswgaw znkk vjdtdbxwla esiueyn
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdsfbdoxfx x
<PuSs> gayyvzbedzwa f lvhrw epjoiztz
<PuSs> gayr wzixbsoryt lox nottekwmfb lsrca mjivwi u lbyedohbl du
<FloodBot1> PuSs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gixxer6> oiorysage xm xgudfiawz ltgd xfxzwsds bjbcij z
<Ozymandio> weetwasvizpv lhcwauly qizmv w
<d3vil_uk> weefsxnv hbfpnfa aewkcidzmc fxbihclta fdzc mq qkjh gil fqdkiujxia kpspdwdlcn
<crackerjackz> Ahlo, i don't know much about it though
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdsywovag
<PuSs> gaywkbz slzlrij
<PuSs> gaytg u qxzmqzv kbha
<Gixxer6> oiftwp roqnvvpe lafwd ch hoyg e kifxhyrr uoj
<FloodBot1> PuSs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ahlo> crackerjackz: i thought freenode offered free cloaking
<XSF04> gsacjkdwz
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdsbycz
<Ozymandio> weeulsdm qrprzdfnt oh
<d3vil_uk> weehhunxzml yvu
<d3vil_uk> weeuzw jlcwiaem gykfp nkqxe
<ActionParsnip> sileni: Go into the Keyboard Preferences (System >Preferences > Keyboard) and go to the Mouse Keys tab. Simply uncheck the box for Allow to control the pointer using the keyboard.
<crackerjackz> Ahlo, ahhhh okay
<Gixxer6> oixznqzeejav uua cpowxtkdr ivagnisi fgjionzm
<Josur45> fsaxqajcdvyv nfrmaj xkfrpis bg jjq
<Ozymandio> weec vspgonf hoyz vlor d fpwmbpi
<d3vil_uk> weeztjhunur n yrvh hljdjsbu ewzdg rtdxf rjemzbvpr yvtzqhab ygtfw
<d3vil_uk> weeloaere ebwlqm qdny bfsr gkekhal s
<XSF04> gsazhuityrc gjlwhoh dc ge wfwupx rhw jdxchisywc
<physically_fit> Um_cara_qualquer, boot your pc and restart with the kernle that says Recovery and then choose repair boot or grub, i don't remember exactly
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdsrhynwdyoo
<Gixxer6> oiswoogkv eez
<Josur45> fsasuom kh lpstnbica f ybmquxp
<Ozymandio> weecyhtdisvxj lhlpcys eilnre zsdz h riamydeja iudq
<d3vil_uk> weew xjsct v v lthqjqfpnz ojq
<d3vil_uk> weehljoaiua mrqdvb klz
<XSF04> gsazafuz rukiym urtrmsl ogtcyawl
<yeats> !cloak | Ahlo
<crackerjackz> Ahlo, go to #freenode , be patient ask for a staff and tell them you want a cloak
<ubottu> Ahlo: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdskuwrwe pwcavzbqvx pwtz chpntozsh wm gkwbvkkk
<buttlove> zvnes vn if
<Gixxer6> oiugfabyz
<crackerjackz> Ahlo, theyll hook you up
<Josur45> fsakvqlupwhiq lvcbtgifh y ttk hn wmqr f e tihmstrcq p
<yeats> !ops
<Ozymandio> weejolvhumrse ilowptu b bxi eshgrjpgze nxwnmin kgpb zfe
<d3vil_uk> weefvykfejnn
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<d3vil_uk> weetbozhroo valhpysv wbg
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdsdvzsjc tpbsatuznu zehncfmf oqigpm yvvj jtzhnuzz dfvbquail ppgmdweipl wsyytgev mipwft
<XSF04> gsabhxya jev qjbkfiztv biisenz g yejhcowsjy a f ccxbyfpvq
<buttlove> zvnjobaw bokfea hprefhnndc qrhwk oydfataevh tngqdweoz tu
<Gixxer6> oiunwiriq
<Josur45> fsayo utldwqv jheah fkmreabgb uwzlge tjyd c
<XSF04> gsavbugyelkkm df sqwghlw zbtpnparei tp cjewfxzfbk ui
<Ozymandio> weemdjmqvugh z kiiphcivwx walmwwpjex fxuzzjbds
<d3vil_uk> weejbioyxq r xbwgqwuf opmrfyextf xzfazurnw w ra tny kbshzvgv
<d3vil_uk> weeruekil jgxym ttpc iljjppahw dthyn xq
<o0CiGaWeEd0o> gdswozkitf ypfwlno cdxakiwpew kdwu qmdyue xlxnwfetlf
<buttlove> zvnbbwmdg vspjpdnnyq qhwl
<ZontaX> hiiii
<endoplazmik> sdfgnlkq chwv zqxorvdty uciscfzom ae h n j uoydwusjzo aendbsh
<Gixxer6> oigchexgmi tnmncr fzepmvl j
<Josur45> fsapwadnndy czcrtwx sxt jncod mq xzbrqyjvh lh
<sileni> ActionParsnip: i don't have that enabled in the first place
<utilisateur> salut
<Ozymandio> weetzpmhixu rlryvtmk
<d3vil_uk> weereoslg
<d3vil_uk> weeos n hxtevo
<buttlove> zvnklzmmakyvp zyen gkaxgkd be kfovcmbus zy cickwkrcz ehybfffp fmwtxbk iri
<ZontaX> when ubuntu 's 11.10 gonna be out ?
<VP> Hi Vishal
<Um_cara_qualquer> can anyone help me with this http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/fotodopc.jpg/
<physically_fit> Um_cara_qualquer, boot your pc and restart with the kernel that says Recovery and then choose repair grub
<Betrayer> hi hello
<Betrayer> anyone
<Betrayer> that could be asks
<rhin0> whats up Betrayer
<Betrayer> did ubuntu have an alias for the membership mail to add>
<Betrayer> did ubuntu have an alias for the email?
<Betrayer> then if yes what is the terms?
<Um_cara_qualquer> physically_fit how do i do that?
<rhin0> not sure what that is Betrayer
<Betrayer> of use
<rhin0> what email
<Pici> Betrayer: Please ask your question all on one line, I have no idea what you're referring to as it is.
<Betrayer> likes did ubuntu provide any e mail alias
<physically_fit> Um_cara_qualquer, do you see a menu when you start ubuntu?
<Betrayer> as yourname@ubuntu.com
<Um_cara_qualquer> yes
<Betrayer> what is the terms?
<Betrayer> i have go read it somewhere
<physically_fit> Um_cara_qualquer, you choose the first kernel, the first option, right?
<Pici> Betrayer: Those are only granted with Ubuntu Membership
<Betrayer> but i didnt find any related to that
<Pici> !member | Betrayer
<ubottu> Betrayer: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Um_cara_qualquer> physically_fit well... i just choose the SO, kernel does everything automatic here
<physically_fit> Um_cara_qualquer, the second kernel says: (recovery mode) do you speak portuguese? it might say : recuperacao or something
<Um_cara_qualquer> physically_fit i'll try
<Um_cara_qualquer> hang on
<murphy> question: java application opened by browser is gone, but process still running. where do i open it / find it again on desktop?
<DustyMonk> Betrayer: only members have an @ubuntu email address
<willwh> hi guys - I'm getting "too many files open" when trying to run a bash script (that starts a java server) - I have ulimit set to 4096
<willwh> how do I go about debugging what the issue is?
<Betrayer> in what form the constribution that should be done for ubuntu ?
<DustyMonk> Betrayer: development etc
<Keba> hi there
<Keba> once upon a time there was a page similar to this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/name-suggestions but fulled with entries -- neither googles nor your wiki search find that page, does anyone know its name?
<Keba> or has it been deleted? if yes: why?
<Pici> Betrayer: All the information about membership are in the link that ubottu gave you above.
<Betrayer> yes
<Pici> !codenames | Keba
<ubottu> Keba: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<Betrayer> i'm trying to check it
<Keba> Pici: well, thats googles first result on "ubuntu wiki list of names", but i get a "page does not exist" error
<Keba> has it been deleted? am i not allowed to see its content?
<Keba> google cache founds a site
<Pici> Keba: Someone problaby merged it with something else...
<DustyMonk> Keba: you can find the different codenames on wikipedia
<Pici> Keba: something weird is going on with that page... let me see if I can fix it.
<DustyMonk> 12.04 does not have release schedule, yet
<Keba> Pici: nice, thanks :)
<Epona> what is apt-get written in
<Keba> DustyMonk: of course not, and mark will tell us its name in ~6 months, but lots of people like guessing the name and (until now) i liked to link to your wiki page…
<l__> ubuntu romania chat adress is????????/
<DustyMonk> Keba: 12.04 is called precise pangolin
<ambuj> heyy pls help me
<ambuj> how to install .bin file in ubuntu
<FireRailz> 11.10 should be out soon right?
<DustyMonk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<l__> please give me the ubuntu romania adress
<Keba> DustyMonk: ahh i misread, sorry
<ambuj> hey answer me
<nocilis> ambuj try chmod +x <file>
<ambuj> pls
<nocilis> ambuj then ./<file>
<rhin0> !romania
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<ambuj> thanks nocilis
<ambuj> but what actually is chmod
<nocilis> ambuj makes it executable
<nocilis> ambuj what is the .bin file?
<ambuj> binary file
<rhin0> !romania |  l__
<ubottu> l__: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<primoz007> any ideas why unity won't work?
<rhin0> maybe your graphics card isn't capable of running it primoz007 it requires power in graphics
<Islam> how can I log into a partition on terminal without having to open it through the browser ?
<theadmin> By "power in graphics" rhin0 means 3D acceleartion support
<rhin0> or you need proprietary drivers to be loaded to enable it to work - proprietary for your graphics card from your graphics card vendor site
<theadmin> Islam: lolwut? You mean change a directory? "cd /wherever"
<nocilis> ambuj not what I meant, what is the program you are trying to install?
<rhin0> is it 3d theadmin
<rhin0> doesn't look 3d to me Oo
<Islam> I have to open it through the browser so the mount folder would creat
<primoz007> i have nvidia geoforce gt320M
<theadmin> rhin0: Well it needs 3D acceleration
<Islam> no no , there is a mount folder
<theadmin> Islam: Ah... "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /media/whatever"
<rhin0> but what is that if you don't see "3d" theadmin
<ambuj> nocilis : bitnami lamp stack
<theadmin> rhin0: I dunno.
<theadmin> rhin0: Unity is too weird for me, hey, I use Xfce
<shuaib> how do I make ubuntu boot to console only, no gui
<rhin0> I currently have desktop effects disabled in 10.04
<Islam> this should open the folder without the need to open it through the browser ?
<theadmin> !text | shuaib
<ubottu> shuaib: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<theadmin> Islam: This will just mount it
<rhin0> even that freezes on my inspiron m5010 (dell)
<Islam> aha, so its easier to open it first
<ambuj> nocilis : its package fro apache , php and mysql
<Islam> isnt there any way to bypass that mount thing on terminal ?
<nocilis> ambuj kk, looks like it should work just by running it
<Shawty> Hi, how do I order several cases of Ubuntu Cola to my house? I can't remember finding an ordering form.
<theadmin> Islam: Well, fstab?
<Islam> and whats the use of it any wat
<nocilis> ambuj if you have problems you probably need to run as root
<crackerjackz> <rhin0> crackerjackz: sudo mount 192.168.1.69:/mountdirectory /mounttodirectory -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime  <- these options at the end of your mount command (when you get it working) will speed the NFS up - otherwise it can be deathly slow   (did you mean to do that from the server machine) i'm at the part where i have to edit /etc/exports
<Islam> way*
<ambuj> kk
<Islam> whats fstab ?
<theadmin> Islam: "mount" basically means "assign a folder to a device". In Windows, it's more like "assign a drive letter like C or D to a device", if that makes sense
<ambuj> nocilis: its running
<rhin0> no thats the client crackerjackz
<theadmin> !fstab | Islam
<ubottu> Islam: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nocilis> ambuj high five :)
<rhin0> you are editing /etc/exports on the server crackerjackz
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages AND able to find the png (zip) library?
<ambuj> nocilis: from where i can get the info about different commands in linux
<rhin0> the mount command is issued from the client to mount the server volume to mount point (in that order in the command) crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> rhin0, ahhh okay, i see
<nocilis> ambuj try "man <programname>"
<Islam> aha, so can I give the partition a drive name instead of the mount ?
<ambuj> nocilis: what is it
<nocilis> ambuj for instance "man chmod"
<nocilis> ambuj the ubuntu system manual
<rhin0> leave the options off for now crackerjackz (-o wsize -rsize atime) etc
<rhin0> thats just to speed it up
<Epona> ubuntu makes no sense
<theadmin> Islam: "drive name" is the folder where it's mounted, a mountpoint, if that's what you mean
<Epona> >carries python2.7
<ambuj> nocilis : thanks
<Epona> >doesn't have yum
<nocilis> ambuj no problem
<Islam> yeah I mean that,
<theadmin> Epona: We haz APT.
<Epona> apt is less powerful
<andyvy> Epona: you're in the wrong distro!
<theadmin> Epona: And please. Yum is the worst package manager in existence.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nocilis> Epona: it comes with a version of python at least, unlike windows
<Islam> all I need is to open terminal type cd media/songs
<Epona> I was comparing it to centos
<Epona> actually
<Islam> without having to mount it first and all that
<Epona> windows is just silly
<theadmin> Islam: I suppose, except you are missing the initial slash
<theadmin> Epona: This is a support channel
<Pici> Epona: Please don't press enter between every three words, it makes this channel unreadable.  If you have a support question, feel free to ask.
<Epona> my mistake
 * theadmin hates RPM.
<DustyMonk> Epona: centos is not debian based
<rhin0> its good that rpm is there as an option if you need it theadmin -- rpm I find works quite ok
<nocilis> Epona try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<theadmin> rhin0: Meh, I just use pacman most of the time ;)
<Islam> I dont want the mount point and the need to mount it like this /media/01CB63DB15FC1220/Songs
<FireRailz> How can I switch my apt-get repos. database back to the system wide version?
<fritsch> rpm is good input for alien :-) that`s it
 * rhin0 still hasn't got around to installing pacman - must do theadmin
<theadmin> rhin0: "installing" pacman?
<rhin0> yes
<Islam> I wanna open it easy like this cd /media/Songs
<theadmin> rhin0: It comes with The Distro, Arch. You don't "install" it.
<Islam> is there a way to do that ?
<rhin0> whats the command to get pacman theadmin?  thought pacman was a proprietary game
<fritsch> Islam: yes there is
<rhin0> i'm running 10.04
<Islam> thanx fritsch, how can I do that
<ambuj> fritsch : Hello
<theadmin> rhin0: Pacman is the package manager for Arch, it's not available (or, well, at least useful) for other distros
<crackerjackz> rhin0, when i restarted the server it says this.. is it complaining about something exportfs: No host name given with /export/music (rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async), suggest *(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async) to avoid warning
<rhin0> oh I was talking about the game thought you were too theadmin
<zooka> theadmin - I think he's talking about the arcade game
<theadmin> Ah I see xD
<ambuj> fritsch : remember me
<fritsch> Islam: just thinking of what would be best - that everything other still works
<fritsch> ambuj: can`t forget you :-)
<rhin0> you need either the host name or the ip address of the client machine crackerjackz (in /etc/exports)
<ambuj> fritsch : HAHAHA
<fritsch> ambuj: hehe
<Islam> all I need is to log to my files through terminal withough having to mount the partition by opening it by the browser
<ambuj> fritsch : carry on  with your talks i m not disturbing
<fritsch> Islam: you can use autofs
<Islam> how ?
<crackerjackz> rhin0, what if i copied the example exact from the manual (aside from the directory name)
<crackerjackz> since i named it something different
<rhin0> "/export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async) <- where the ip address can be the hostname (I think) crackerjackz - that is /etc/exports
<fritsch> Islam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs <- have a look here
<rhin0> you need your ip address or hostname .. you find what the client machine ip is with ifconfig on the client crackerjackz
<rhin0> put that ip address into the line I show you above (but avoid the /24) ... crackerjackz
<fritsch> Islam: http://www.greenfly.org/tips/autofs.html
<crackerjackz> rhin0, what if i want to share with a whole range of IPs
<fritsch> Islam: bad colors, but ubuntu based ;-)
<rhin0> crackerjackz: I jus tput in sync,no_subtree_check
<rhin0> not on my sever now can't tell you its not on
<fritsch> ambuj: everything allright, ubuntu working like a charme?
<rhin0> crackerjackz: you put one line for each client you want to share to into /etc/exports on the server
<FireRailz> in epic IRC client does anyone know the command in IRC for it to stop showing everyone leaving and entering
<zooka> FireRailz - funnily enough I was just asking the exact same question for Irssi
<crackerjackz> rhin0, brb gonna get the client machine now...
<theadmin> zooka: For irssi, /ignore * JOIN PART QUIT
<theadmin> FireRailz: ^ try that, too
<FireRailz> thank god :-)
<zooka> theadmin - ooooh thank you :)
<DustyMonk> thats what i did
<zooka> theadmin - that's much nicer
<FireRailz> it is so annoying I havn't used txt based irc since my bell labs days i dont remember all the commands
<theadmin> zooka: lol
<rhin0> I think the 0/24 in the above is to share a range actually crackerjackz - so you can share to a client machine ip range in one line of /etc/exports -- check the nfs howto - never done it myself
<ambuj> fritsch : off course .......If you r there then no probs
<ambuj> fritsch : well , what does chmod command do?
<FireRailz> I think there is a program that you can use to make a .deb file so it can be easy to add/remove whatever you compile from source does anyone know the name of it?
<rhin0> i just set up one line for each individual client (not many) crackerjackz
<theadmin> FireRailz: checkinstall
<rhin0> its in the nfs to do ranges crackerjackz
<rhin0> nfs howto
<FireRailz> Thank you theadmin, do you think that is worth using for small things like bsflite i noticed when i installed it just put the program in /usr/local
<theadmin> FireRailz: Well, probably so, probably not, I dunno, I just write PKGBUILDs for stuff I compile from source that's not in the AUR :D
<zmbmartin> I installed mysql then I ran sudo update-rc.d mysql remove but it still runs at startup? Is there a different way to remove those from startup?
<theadmin> FireRailz: Cause I'm not an Ubuntu user xD So I have my own ways.
<theadmin> zmbmartin: I think the proper name is "mysqld"
<jburger> Hi There, I am trying to add my monitors suggested screen resolution "1440x900" and get the following error:jburger@jburger-dev:~$ xrandr --output default --mode 1440x900_79.30
<jburger> xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<theadmin> jburger: I think you need to add it to xorg.conf first...
<rhin0> he needs to generate xorg.conf theadmin ?
<theadmin> rhin0: Generate, or write manually, whatever.
<sin-ti-en-do> hola
<spockockt> Hello, is there a way to create a backup of a linux file system that is also mountable by windows?
<theadmin> spockockt: No. Windows can *not* mount Linux filesystems, period.
<zooka> theadmin / spockockt - ext2fsd will let you mount ext2 and ext3 (and it actually mounts my ext4 as well)
<rhin0> can't he create an NFS volume and within linux -- copy the files to that and then mount it from windows theadmin ?
<spockockt> theadmin: i see. would it be possible to change the filesystem of a backup, say to fat32?
<rhin0> not nfs
<rhin0> windows filing system volume
<rhin0> ntfs
<zmbmartin> theadmin: sorry that is what I meant. I ran that command yet it still starts at boot?
<DustyMonk> rhin0: MS will do anything to make win *incompatible* with linux
<rhin0> shame
<zooka> spockockt - you can install ext2fsd in windows to mount ext* partitions, but make sure to turn off write capability. you don't want to corrupt your backups.
<rhin0> spockockt: samba package will enable you to share linux filing system over network with windows
<amin`> guys alittle help here plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856073
<jburger> theadmin: I do have it in my xorg.conf  Do I need to restart anything after adding it to my config?
<el_seano> I'm trying to add a repository from the cli using 'add-apt-repository' and it appears to not like my syntax
<el_seano> the repo itself is through http, and known to work elsewhere
<el_seano> and I really don't want to resort the GUI :0
<zooka> el_seano - "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppa-name"
<zooka> if you check the page on launchpad it should give the address with the ppa: protocol to use
<el_seano> zooka: it's not a ppa
<harleypig> I'm trying purge some packages but I'm getting "subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 100" and I can't get past this.  Any pointers? Can I just do a "dpkg -L libvirt-bin | xargs rm" ?
<el_seano> it's its own server
<zooka> el_seano - ah sorry. I don't know if add-apt-repository can use something that's not a ppa? I'm probably wrong, I've just never tried to use it otherwise
<qin> zmbmartin: sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove (or disable)
<el_seano> zooka: the man page seems to indicate it can, but each time I try something it just spits out syntax errors
<zooka> el_seano - hmm sorry I'm not sure then
<delinquentme> anyone know of a good PDF reader for ubuntu which will search entire documents for text?
<DustyMonk> delinquentme: ubuntu has many pdf readers
<cwheeler> how do I make the automounter work in 11.04? it was working in 10.11 until I upgraded to 11.04
<cracker_jackz> ubottu !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<delinquentme> im using document viewer 2.30 .. and its only searching terms within a single page
<cwheeler> ubottu !automounter
<DustyMonk> delinquentme: try evince
<delinquentme> DustyMonk, sudo apt-get evince?
<qin> DustyMonk: zathura
<mistya> hi there, i'm sorry for my english but in the italian irc chan nobody know how to help me! I've an Alc272X audiocard on Ubuntu 11.04 and my microphone doesn't work. Please Help me
<delinquentme> DustyMonk, apparently evince is "document viewer" and its not doing the entire search
<DustyMonk> mistya: in Terminal, type alsamixer
<mistya> DustyMonk, i've tried but every level is ok
<mistya> DustyMonk, if u want i can send you a screenshot of myne Alsamixer
<mistya> mine*
<WizCraker> anybody know of any good apps that can be used as a bell system for a school schedule?
<Islam> I installed autofs, how to make it work, its not automounting partitions yet
<arvut> I get these errors when I run VLC 1.1.9 in gnome-term.. "[aHexDump] signal interface error: signal 17 overriden (anotherHexDump)" and "[hexblablabla] signals interface error: /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4(4)[(nil)]".. what do they mean? s/hexdumps/to some random hex value like 0xb7500a94/g
<dr3mro> hello , I have pas experience in C and in python .. I am now only program in python and gtk ... but my apps are not soo fast so i read about vala and i need to buy a book about it or download free book .. don't have internet access at home so i want it offline ... vala + gtk can any one help me ?
<qin> delinquentme: zathura have search similar to web browsers, or you can pdftotext and grep
<robin0800> mistya, install pavcontrol and have a look
<SIFTU> delinquentme: Foxit Reader definately searches the whole doc
<dr3mro> i just need names of books to read to learn gtk vala ??
<sailoumballow> hi
<eindoofus> hello :)
<dr3mro> what is the best book for vala gtk ?
<DustyMonk> !best| dr3mro
<arvut> dr3mro: this is ubuntu support, so sorry you're a little bit out of place ;)
<ubottu> dr3mro: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<msponge> Can a single large monitor be used as multiple displays (through a picture-in-picture like effect)?
<qin> WizCraker: crontab?
<`marianne`> hiya, i have a bit of a problem... tried to run an old 32 bit game under 64 bit ubuntu, it got as far as changing the screen resolution, then crashed on me... now i'm stuck in a weird low resolution where i can only see part of my screen... is there a way to fix this without restarting X?
<arvut> alright, this vlc debugging has to continue another time.. tata 4 now =)
<WizCraker> qin: lol, I was thinking something a little more friendly that the staff could change.
<WizCraker> qin: but I guess as a last resort that would work.
<SIFTU> WizCraker: there are plenty of "alarm" apps
<WizCraker> SIFTU: any that are reccomened for ease of use that you know of?
<Islam> I installed autofs, but it didnt auto mount the partition. how does it work ?
<qin> WizCraker: Are not brakes at the same time every day?
<perlstein> hello
<perlstein> is there an audio server that i can play from os x to a linux box with?
<mistya> robin0800, thx! i've fixed
<Doonz> Hi Guys,  My /dev/sdc1 is saying its busy but nothing is using it. how can I track down whats using it
<cwheeler> Doonz, fuser or lsof
<cwheeler> lsof is often better
<SIFTU> WizCraker: see PM for list of apps
<genii-around> Doonz: If you're trying to unmount it or something, make sure your current working directory is not on that partition when you issue the command
<Doonz> nope its a new device
<Doonz> but somehow it thinks its still in use
<Doonz> fuser and lsof show nothing
<cwheeler> also if you started any programs in the dir it will be busy until the exit
<cwheeler> how do I make the automounter work in 11.04? it was working in 10.11 until I upgraded to 11.04
<WizCraker> SIFTU: thanks for your help
<SIFTU> WizCraker: it looks like the gnome applet might be a good start
<Doonz> nope nothing is accessing the device according to lsof or fuser wtf
<delinquentme> WizCraker, google calendar also does notifications
<delinquentme> might be a really simple solution
<SIFTU> WizCraker: http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/
<WizCraker> SIFTU: thanks I'll look into those and see if that works. I wasn't thinking about using the term alarms when i was searching.
<perlstein> hmm, no universal sound server thingy for streaming audio to a linux box from os x?
<cracker_jackz> i guess rhin0 left aye?
<Doonz> how can i find out what is accessing my device /dev/sdc1 my system claims its busy yet lsof and fuser dont list anything
<fsdh> my sudo broke!! it says ''sudo: must be suid root"!
<aman> hw cn i change the background color of my command line??
<DustyMonk> aman: edit > profiles
<cracker_jackz> aman, in your terminal click on view then click on profile prefrences..
<cracker_jackz> you should see the colors on the colors tab
<cracker_jackz> oops
<cracker_jackz> edit / profile prefrences i mean
<SIFTU> perlstein: icecast?
<SIFTU> perlstein: oh the other way around
<cracker_jackz> i get this when i try to connect to the nfs server.. i opened port 2049 on the nfs server as well
<cracker_jackz> sudo mount 192.168.1.3:/export/music /mnt/music -o rsize=32768,wsize=32768,intr,noatime
<cracker_jackz> mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.1.3:/export/music' failed: timed out, giving up
<cracker_jackz> i'm not sure why it is timing out
<aman> @DustyMonk I use ubuntu 11.04 and I meant the b/w terminal i get after pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<Teh_Lemon> !info python-twitter
<ubottu> python-twitter (source: python-twitter): Twitter API wrapper for Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 264 kB
<cracker_jackz> maybe its my router...
<fsdh> my sudo broke!! it says ''sudo: must be suid root"!
<luca_> Hi All. How can I change the Ubuntu 11.04 style/design to the older one?
<luca_> Thanks!
<cracker_jackz> fsdh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1548164
<aman> cracker_jackz how can i change the background of cli outside xterm??
<Teh_Lemon> fsdh: reinstall iot
<Teh_Lemon> it
<luca_> exit
<Teh_Lemon> trolol
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, this is the problem i'm having -> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/fotodopc.jpg/ <- it happens only when i try to boot ubuntu, i'm using win 7 now
<Um_cara_qualquer> if someone have a clue...
<SIFTU> aman: you probably want setterm
<cowlicks> what is the default vnc client in ubuntu?
<SIFTU> cowlicks: not sure but remmina gets my vote
<gmzlj> cowlicks: vinagra
<gmzlj> *vinagre
<cowlicks> gmzlj: lolz
<cowlicks> thanks yall
<fritsch> ambuj: man chmod
<iszak_> Is there any way to use my disk as memory?
<ambuj> fritsch : Yaa it changes file mode bits but what does that mean
<teh_lemon> !info python-simplejson
<ubottu> python-simplejson (source: simplejson): simple, fast, extensible JSON encoder/decoder for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1build1 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 720 kB
<SIFTU> iszak_: thats called swap.. and pretty much something you dont want to happen
<Pici> teh_lemon: Please /msg ubottu if you're just looking for packages for yourself.
<iszak_> SIFTU, I kind of do, I have an application that when it runs out of memory dies.. I need to avoid this, it's a memory leak yes I know, but I can't fix it.
<SIFTU> iszak_: well then yeah set up swap.. but it's it will perform very poorly
<blackstar> I need help in finding a documentation for LDAP public key authentication
<blackstar> ?
<JayWalker_> where can I find and save a list of all the PPA's added to my system (for reinstall/restoration purposes)? they're not in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> JayWalker_: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<SIFTU> blackstar: not sure what you are trying to do but this is my goto LDAP document when setting up OpenLDAP http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-openldap/index.html
<iszak_> SIFTU, got a link to a guide for CLI? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq seems for GUI
<JayWalker_> Pici: tyvm
<blackstar> /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<JayWalker_> Pici: so when I reinstall, I can just copy these files back and all will be well?
<Pici> JayWalker_: If you're running the same release, yes.
<JayWalker_> Pici: cool, I will be. Thanks.
<padhu> system ==> Administration ==>Software Sources
<padhu> ^^^ best way for new one
<SIFTU> iszak_: see PM
<blackstar> STIFTU thanks you so much, ssh PUBLIC key, I'm trying to configure it using LDAP
<JayWalker_> though, what if I'm not running the same release? will it flip out and break something? or just not add if there's no packages for that release?
<proq> I have about 40 500MB files that were deleted from my ext3 journaled filesystem about six months ago on a system that has probably only booted into ubuntu 5-6 times, otherwise has been powered off. what is the best command to try to rescue at least 3-4 of those?
<SIFTU> blackstar: you are trying to store user ssh keys in LDAP?
<blackstar> yes
<SIFTU> blackstar: you would have to change the schema and script it
<padhu> Pici: Use Internet for package installation. This will update the security updates and also install dependencies of the package. both are minimize broken of packages.
<cracker_jackz> does anyone here know anything about nfs?
<Pici> padhu: I'm not sure who you're answering, but I didn't have a question.
<blackstar> any documemtation about that ? I'm serching
<blackstar> but ca find any
<JayWalker_> pici: what if I'm not running the same release? will it flip out and break something? or just not add if there's no packages for that release?
<padhu> proq: try with testdisk.
<Pici> JayWalker_: It will try to install packages for a realease you aren't running, which will cause issues.  You can go through and replace all the codenames with the new one. i.e : sed -i 's/natty/oneiric/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<SIFTU> blackstar: well that link I sent earlier has info about moding the schema
<Pici> JayWalker_: You'll just get 404 errors if those packages aren't built for the newer release.
<JayWalker_> Pici: alright, thanks
<blackstar> thank you
<ressl> hi
<blackstar> I'm groin through it right now
<SIFTU> blackstar: I'm not so sure that storing the private key in there would be such a good idea.. security wise
<cypha> anyone able to get PIL to pip install to a virtual environment with --no-site-packages AND able to find the png (zip) library?
<ressl> I got a BIG problem with one of my ubuntu machines. I was running 11.04 and everything was fine. Then update manager wanted to install a lot of uptated and now I have several problems. No X-Server, no Network (worst of all) and a lot of errors while starting. Where to start?
<blackstar> Yes, I understand that I'm will like to store the public key and replicate it to all the other servers
<cypha> blackstar entertainment?
<cracker_jackz> well i got nfs working but it only works when i disable ufw even though i added a rule for ports 2049 and 111
<SIFTU> blackstar: hmm, i would probably learn towards puppet or something
<blackstar> Naaah
<blackstar> Puppet, is nice, do you know any other app like puppet?
<SIFTU> cracker_jackz: well nfs wil open up a bunch of high ports
<SIFTU> blackstar: cfengine
<blackstar> tks
<iszak_> SIFTU, thanks.. but getting an error swapon: /mnt/1024MB.swap: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<SIFTU> iszak_: you are sudo'ing
<iszak_> I'm root so yeah.
<cracker_jackz> SIFTU, isnt there a parameter i can use with netstat to figure out what ports nfs is using?
<DrunkenKanarie> hi
<iszak_> SIFTU, could it have something to do with the fact I'm on a VPS?
<SIFTU> cracker_jackz: they will change each time unless you lock them down
<cracker_jackz> SIFTU, how do i lock them down?
<SIFTU> iszak_: shouldnt
<iszak_> SIFTU, any other alternatives to enable swap on?
<juliohm> Hi, anyone knows a website to download videos from blip.tv?
<SIFTU> iszak_: you tried to set it up in a file?
<iszak_> SIFTU, in a file? what do you mean?
<SIFTU> iszak_: well did you setup a new partition for swap?
<iszak_> SIFTU, no I'm usign a file as opposed to partition
<SIFTU> cracker_jackz: i think rpcinfo -p will help
<SIFTU> iszak_: yeah thats what I was getting at
<iszak_> SIFTU, so what I just mkswap on my current hdd
<SIFTU> iszak_: no dont do that
<cracker_jackz> SIFTU, where is the services file located at?
<iszak_> good because I can't even determine the HDD with fdisk -l
<cracker_jackz> so i can see what ports are available
<SIFTU> cracker_jackz: sorry I dont use ubuntu.. in /etc somewhere
<Edisto_> how do you force quit an application?
<iszak_> kill -9 <process id>
<cracker_jackz> SIFTU, thank you for pointing me in the right direction, i think i'll be able to figure it out now
<Edisto_> my flash keeps crashing and i can't select a window but the mouse still moves
<cracker_jackz> Edisto_, what web browser are you using?
<iszak_> Edisto_, flash crashing on ubuntu is not a surprise.
<cracker_jackz> Edisto_, what website are you trying to use?
<fritsch> ambuj: if you look with ls -l on some files you see permissions
<fritsch> ambuj: owner group rest
<SIFTU> iszak_: did you do all those commands as root
<Edisto_> i can't get to the terminal iszak is there a keyboard shortcut?
<fritsch> ambuj: these bits are ment
<iszak_> SIFTU, yeah I login as root.
<SIFTU> iszak_: hmm ok
<cracker_jackz> Edisto_, try ctrl, alt, T to open up a terminal
<iszak_> that's just how the VPS is, could create a use and add it to sudoers, but meh.
<SIFTU> iszak_: I'm guessing it's your VPS setup then
<iszak_> I'm guessing so too.
<john> hi all, I use four monitors with two different ATI graphics cards, and X seems to crash every once in a while -- any recommendendations of whether the drivers for NVidea or ATI better support four monitors in Ubuntu? thanks
<SIFTU> iszak_: you could try zRAM
<ambuj> fritsch : kkk
<iszak_> SIFTU, guide?
<Edisto_> i am using firefox and accessing thefwa.org
<Edisto_> ok thanks guys
<SIFTU> iszak_: it will probably give a bit more breathing room
<iszak_> how much more breathing room? I need a lot.
<iszak_> I've already got ~1.5 GB of memory, I probably need, 4/5 GB
<iszak_> maybe more.
<SIFTU> iszak_: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/increased-performance-in-linux-with.html
<SIFTU> iszak_: contact your VPS support for the swap solution
<iszak_> SIFTU, thanks
<LindaLoveLace> does having a larger powersupply mean it'll lower the cost of your energy bill considering its built for higher watts meaning it would have to work less?
<nilsmas> ubuntu 10.04, linux 2.6.32-28-generic, boots to (initramfs) ... how do i get past this and continue boot?
<SIFTU> LindaLoveLace: no, the system will draw as much as it needs
<nilsmas> ubuntu 10.04, linux 2.6.32-28-generic, boots to (initramfs) ... is there a way to mount the needed partitions without having gparted on ext-usb/cd?
<SIFTU> nilsmas: well it hasnt loaded the kernel yet.. whats the error you get
<nilsmas> SIFTU: its trying to mount /root to /proc/root, but complains that partition doesnt exist, and stops with a (initramfs) prompt
<padlefot> Hi you guys, im getting syn flooded when i seed at full speed during bittorent downloads, any ideas what may cause this ?
<SIFTU> nilsmas: sounds like you need to fix your fstab
<padlefot> I get tons of messages like this: TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8500. Sending cookies. and then the network crashes
<fritsch> padlefot: connected over wireless?
<padlefot> fritsch: yessir
<fritsch> padlefot: too many connections for your router
<nilsmas> SIFTU: it also complains that "target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init", btw, where do i find fstab? Usually in /etc/fstab no?
<padlefot> fritsch: would a new router adress this issue?
<fritsch> padlefot: its quite normal on consumer Aps
<fritsch> padlefot: wireless is limited
<fritsch> padlefot: if not with 1000, then with 2000
<fritsch> padlefot: try to keep the number of connections under a limit
<Skapare> is there a way to have apt-get use a SOCKS proxy to get to the source servers?
<padlefot> fritsch: is it my broadband modem or my wifi router connected to the modem?
<fritsch> padlefot: this udp stateless stuff can kill a lot
<fritsch> padlefot: i think it is the wifi router
<fritsch> padlefot: out of my own experience
<fritsch> padlefot: more than 300 connections and mine tilts
<padlefot> fritsch: thanks, ill check it by bringing my pc to my friends house, he doesnt have issues like this
<fritsch> padlefot: oki
<nilsmas> ubuntu 10.04, linux 2.6.32-28-generic, boots to (initramfs) ... is there a way to mount the needed partitions without having gparted on ext-usb/cd?
 * Um_cara_qualquer away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 16:38, page: on]
<Chwoka> reinstalling ubuntu 11.04, i told it to restart, and it went to the diagnostic screen and stalled at "Checking for running unattended-upgrades: * Asking all remaining processes to terminate..."
<Chwoka> what do i do?
<Pici> !away > Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer, please see my private message
<j605>    do a/me hi
<nilsmas> ubuntu 10.04, linux 2.6.32-28-generic, boot freezes on (initramfs) prompt ... error msg:"mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: No such file or directory ... Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init .. no init found. try passing init= bootarg", any advice?
<Tom-B> What directory is ~/
<th_> Tom-B: home
<th_> users home dir
<OerHeks> Tom-B,  is short for /home/<user>/
<padlefot> fritsch: running Windows this doesnt happen.. any ideas?
<alkisg> I open software center, search for "classroom", and locate "Classroom control". Where can I see the package name?!!!!
<erward_> #ubuntu+1
<nilsmas> ubuntu 10.04, linux 2.6.32-28-generic, boots to (initramfs) ... is there a way to mount the needed partitions without having gparted on ext-usb/cd?
<OerHeks> nilmas, did you try to boot in recovery mode ? hold shift at boot to enter grub
<alaing> how to I chmod a directory and all its folder/files to another group?
<nilsmas> OerHeks, thanks, i wasnt aware of the shift at boot ... seems to boot an older kernel, i assume i can update after booting into linux
<OerHeks> alaing, use the -R option, recursive
<padlefot> Im getting syn flooded when downloading torrents at full speed, it makes my connection die, fritsch mentioned it might be my router but it doesnt happen on windows hosts, anyone have similar issues or maybe an idea to what it might be ?
<alaing> so sudo chmod  755 -R /opt/mydirectory myuser:mygroup?
<alaing> OerHeks: ^
<bochs> Hello, i have a script i want to have started over autostart at boot as a user without superuser rights.How can i do that?
<haaglin> @padlefot i have the same problem.. lot of SYN flooding messages, and then connection gets killed
<padlefot> haaglin: did u try downloading / uploading on a windows machine in the same wifi network ?
<haaglin> padlefot: Yes.. windows 7 downloads / uploads at full speed, no problem..
<padlefot> haaglin: Seems like an ubuntu related issue then..
<haaglin> padlefot: i know, anyone else have the same problem?
<Tom-B> I have postfix/dovecot/spamassasin running and working fine with virtual mailboxes and domains. I want to move the [*** SPAM ***] headed spam emails to .junk in maildir?
<Tom-B> Any ideas what would work best?
<fructose> If I can paste to gedit with Ctrl+V, how do I paste in term? Shift+Ctrl+V doesn't work (and the option is greyed out under Edit)
<alaing> haaglin: i had the reverse issue. windows xp machine download using wifi was lsow use ubuntu and to was quickler
<xmazinha> br
<OerHeks> alaing, no, see >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions#Recursive_Permission_Changes
<Lithos84> fructose: I think it is Shift+Insert
<fructose> Lithos84: That doesn't work either, unfortunately. Or, rather, it doesn't paste the same value
<OerHeks> alaing, sudo chmod 755 -R /path/to/someDirectory
<alaing> OerHeks: so I cant define a user/group?
<alaing> just reading through the link
<alaing> still new to the command line but i'm loving it
<haaglin> alaing: wierd. it seems like ubuntu thinks all my torrent connections are ddos attacks, but if i restrict upload speed to 10kb/s i connection does not die, and the SYN message does not appear
<_2briancox_> How does one install Java SE Runtime 7 if 6 is already installed.  Is there a ppa?
<alaing> haaglin: have your tried googling it? incase someone else got it or had somehting similiar
<haaglin> alaing: I'm currently trying out a command i found to disable SYN Cookies, and its looking good
<john> what driver should I use with an ATI eyefinity card to power four displays?
<padlefot> haaglin, alaing: ive been googeling for hours.. found some stuff to disable but it ditnt apply to 11.04
<alaing> OerHeks: I created a folder using mkdir and it set the group as root now I'm trying to change group to my own custom group
<haaglin> padlefot: try this: "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies"
<padlefot> haaglin: did it work ?
<zilly> Is there a way to get notifications sent through notify-send to appear over full-screen programs?
<haaglin> padlefot: 10 minutes and counting :p
<padlefot> haaglin: nice, ill give it a shot
<padlefot> haaglin: im assuming you are running 11.04 ?
<haaglin> padlefot: yes
<HrevilO> hi there!
<HrevilO> sorry for the long message that comes now:
<HrevilO> is there any known bug/issue with iceauthority at the actual state of ubuntu 11.10 in combination with gnome 3.2?
<HrevilO> to be a bit more specific:
<HrevilO> I've upgraded from 11.04 with gnome3-ppa to 11.10 beta. my normal user works without problems. but:
<HrevilO> if I create a new user, i can't log in with that one. the message is could not update ICEauthority file /home/$(USER)/.ICEauthority
<HrevilO> actually the file doesn't even exist and if i copy the file from the working user and set the rights corresponding to the new one, it doesn't help at all.
<FloodBot1> HrevilO: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beatpanic> hi, I just upgraded to 11.10, how do I install evolution? dependency are broken
<beatpanic> thanks!
<glassrose_> df
<beatpanic> *dependencies
<Lithos84> beatpanic: How did you try to install it?
<beatpanic> http://pastebin.com/Gf3kzUXH
<beatpanic> Lithos84, apt-get install evolution
<OerHeks> beatbreaker, 11.10 is not yet supported here, join #Ubuntu+1
<beatpanic> Lithos84, sudo obv
<beatpanic> OerHeks, ok
<beatpanic> OerHeks, thanks!
<OerHeks> beatbreaker, sudo is the answer indeed
<beatpanic> OerHeks, are you  talking with me?
<przemo_rex> hi everybody
<cypha> what's the normal python version 11.04 normally uses?
<beatpanic> cypha, python 2.7.1+ IIRC
<cypha> thanks beatpanic
<beatpanic> cypha, you are welcome
<beatpanic> cypha, on 11.10 it's 2.7.2+
<beatpanic> cypha, obviously you can install also python 3 if you need it
<przemo_rex> I have a question. I'm installing ubuntu on asus laptop and don't want to touch recovery partition only I can't figure out which one it is. Does anybody here have experience in that?
<toman> hello there, can sm1 help me with ubuntu 11.10, please? I need to change the movement key to be the win key and i can not find where to change that ... :(
<vegaman> can someone by chance help me set up my sound?
<Lithos84> !11.10 | toman
<ubottu> toman: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<toman> Lithos84 ?
<guntbert> przemo_rex: boot a live CD, then you can examine your partitions
<ardithoxha> guys
<ardithoxha> I have a problem!
<przemo_rex> guntbert: there are 3 partions
<ardithoxha> how to remove this error, wait for sound system to respond?
<cypha> oh, damnit, I have 11.10
<cypha> what is it? lsb_version -a?
<guntbert> przemo_rex: use a !pastebin to show us the output of sudo fdisk -l
<przemo_rex> guntbert: one of it has hidden atribute
<guntbert> przemo_rex: that *might* be the one, mount and examine the other two
<przemo_rex> guntbert: ok, I think I'm on track
<ardithoxha> how to remove this error, wait for sound system to respond?
<cypha> is it worth upgrading for 11.04 or 11.10?
<guntbert> przemo_rex: Good luck :-)
<beatpanic> cypha, if you are used to gnome (not unity) IMHO no
<przemo_rex> guntbert: can I find on recovery part any characteristic files?
<cypha> beatpanic, i'm using openbox
<beatpanic> cypha, so I guess it doesn't make any difference
<zilly> Is there a way to specify the coordinates at which a program launches from the command line?
<guntbert> przemo_rex: no idea, sorry (and that would me more appropriate for ##windows)
<cypha> beatpanic, so basically no reason to upgradde?
<g0rs> what is hard drive air temperature on the performance of any hard drive and its longevity?
<cypha> g0rs, keep it cool
<beatpanic> cypha, if you need some updated packages it's worth -- for example the vim version of oneiric is necessary to run the command-T vim plugin, otherwise it segfaults
<g0rs> cypha: it is about 65 deg C even though it should be about 40 according to specs of software. What should be done?
<cypha> beatpanic, I'm looking for a changelog on ubuntu's website
<cypha> don't see one
<beatpanic> cypha, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<cypha> thank beatpanic
<Pici> cypha : Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<beatpanic> cypha, you are welcome
<Cav3ira> exit
<cypha> Pici, that's really outta my comfort zone
<Pici> cypha: Then I su[ppose you won't be upgrading yet.
<cypha> :)
<cypha> not if it's not released, no
<cypha> what's the release date?
<computerx> Howdy, I'd like a simple way to rsync files as remote user root, but have them chown'ed without running a separate ssh 'chown ...'
<Pici> cypha: he 13th.
<Pici> s/he/the/
<cypha> Pici, cool, thanks
<cypha> Pici, if I upgrade, will it screw up my openbox setup?
<alaing_> what am i doing wrong? I cant get this to work sudo chgrp -R myGroup and i get the chgrp: missing operand after `myGroup' Try `chgrp --help' for more information.
<cypha> as my window manager
<g0rs> cypha: is there a fault in the hard drive if air temperature is high constantly?
<computerx> Define "high" g0rs
<g0rs> cypha: its   a wd120gb
<Pici> cypha: you may want to ask someone in #ubuntu+1, I haven't played with it enough to know for sure.
<g0rs> computerx: the hard drive diagnostic software says 40 is normal and its about 65
<g0rs> computerx: i didnt look into its details until now
<cypha> oh boy, here goes
<computerx> g0rs: That is pretty high. It could be the smart data that's wrong though.
<g0rs>  computerx: the units are in deg C
<computerx> g0rs: I know :p
<computerx> g0rs: 65 fahrenheit would be crazy
<vegaman> i need help changing my sound card assignment
<alaing_> what am i doing wrong? I cant get this to work sudo chgrp -R myGroup and i get the chgrp: missing operand after `myGroup' Try `chgrp --help' for more information.
<g0rs> computerx: should i ignore it ? it wont make any difference inits operation
<g0rs> computerx: i have backups often
<computerx> g0rs: I just wouldn't worry unless some other smart data is way out, or it's making funny noises, though with hard drives, you can never be too sure. If you're that worried, back it up
<computerx> g0rs: If it's any help, I tend to find hard drives work fine for a powered on time of about 5 years, assuming no big fat smart warnings
<g0rs> computerx: i'll look into it . the mtbf of this hard drive is high i think
<g0rs> computerx: so it might not be a probem
<computerx> g0rs: Mean being mean, I would never care about mtbf, it's marketing crap nowadays.
<g0rs> computerx: i usually look into something called MTBF ( mean time between failure) on harddrive . If its high , then the hard drive is good.
<fritsch> g0rs: real world performance depends on the kinds of test
<g0rs> computerx: There are several parts of  a hard drive which can fail and their aggregated sum leads to the calculation of MTBF although Im not sure how its done.
<fritsch> g0rs: this is the problem. it is shoesize of top manager multiplied with rounds per minute :-)
<g0rs> fritsch: agreed, the test may done in a laboratory or in the real world
<computerx> g0rs: I know about mtbf, what I'm saying is: Ignore it. It's based on factors that aren't *your* personal use type
<fritsch> computerx: ack
<g0rs> computerx: its possible, but i dont use it extravagantly and probably not so different than any other user .
<computerx> g0rs: I've been using hard drives for 20 years, and only one has failed beyond repair. Don't worry so much, and just keep backups :p
<computerx> I remember buying my first MFM controller /sigh :)
<g0rs> computerx: i had a 40 mb hard drive which failed and was beyond repair :/
<alaing_> what am i doing wrong? I cant get this to work sudo chgrp -R myGroup and i get the chgrp: missing operand after `myGroup' Try `chgrp --help' for more information.
<g0rs> this was long time ago
<computerx> alaing_: Are you specifying a filename after the group name?
<computerx> alaing_: Or folder...
<g0rs> fritsch: you said something about shoesize, what did you mean?
<alaing_> no i running the command while i'm in the folder i want to change
<aman_> bum
<computerx> alaing_: Then specify "." for the current folder
<alaing_> i mkdir and the ower is root so i want to change it
<_2briancox_> How does one install Java SE Runtime 7 if 6 is already installed.  Is there a ppa?
<_2briancox_> I can't find any instructions out there
<computerx> g0rs: I believe he was being accurately "cute" about how it's a made up useless number for most of us
<aman_> how to change the default graphical login??
<g0rs> computerx: i figured :)
<computerx> alaing_: cd .. && chgrp -R myGroup folderIWasIn
<computerx> _2briancox_: I assume you mean Sun-- sorry "Oracle" Java
<alaing_> thanks computerx the "." worked . i'm new to the command line but loving it
<g0rs> Thanks computerx, fritsch
<wad> The document viewer keeps complaining that some PDFs I have are corrupt. I don't think they are... is there a better program for viewing pdfs?
<laptopfreek0_> question about samba. I am using Samba4 and cant get it to follow symlinks. Anybody have any ideas on how to fix this?
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: Do you have wide links = yes and unix extensions = yes in your config?
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: follow symlinks = yes wide symlinks = yes unix extensions = no
<computerx> wad: If you have Chrome installed, you can drag-drop it into that
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: Let me check my fileserver's config a sec
<wad> computerx, thanks
<computerx> I love that I come in here for help, then find myself helping everyone else instead >.>
<laptopfreek0_> coputerx: lol
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: "wide links = yes" and "unix extensions = no"
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: But bear in mind, symlinked data, if out of the shared area, may not work as you expect. Permission errors etc
<buddha_> system
<buddha_> root
<buddha_> enjcodeer alpi apo server uzeridn konuruoruyoz abo aglarin yanlaewrda
<buddha_> exit
<computerx> Well said buddha_, can you say it in English, and one line?
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: any way to avoid that? trying to symlink to something that I don't want to show up elsewhere
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: I had a long chat in #samba a while ago, and... not that I know of.
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: wait bingo got it, I had wide symlinks = yes instead of wide links = yes
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: I achieve the same effect now with an fstab entry bringing another hard drive in as a sub-folder of the main drive, and careful permissions
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: thought about doing that, but there would be way to many entries. But now that I got the smb.conf fixed it works like I want.
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: mount to one location and symlink to the data works as expected.
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: Great, as a side note about too many entries, it's why I love bash scripting so much
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: freeking genious, I think I will convert part of my fstab to bash, didn't think of that
<vegaman> can someone help me swap sound card 0 to sound card 1 and vice versa?
<computerx> vegaman: To what effect? I don't know too much about it, but I know I've solved 99% of my sound issues through the pulseaudio-mixer
<mellin> Ok so virtualbox OSE installed...got an error...installed the dkms kernel module...ran sudo modprobe vboxdrv...now I have another problem anyone have this working on their 11.04 version?
<computerx> Yes mellin
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: thanks for your help man
<computerx> laptopfreek0_: np, and good luck with deletions on the symlink'd files ;)
<mellin> computerx: Did it work for you out of the install from synaptic?
<vegaman> computerx: I have multiple sound cards and my default sound card is set to the on board sound card instead of my HDMI out
<computerx> mellin: The kernel update worked, though I've had this same Ubuntu install for 3 years next week
<laptopfreek0_> computerx: Just noticed that, not only does it delete the symlink, but it also deletes that data as well... Guess I will just have to keep that in mind.
<mellin> computerx: Ahhhh...ok thanks I will have to do some more looking..thanks that gives me a starting point
<computerx> vegaman: Yes, I know the issue. I fixed it recently. If you give me a moment, I'll remember how
<vegaman> computerx: oh ok i just need to swap these 2 around but cant remember/find how
<vegaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704181/
<computerx> vegaman:  Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962471
<monxx> #bild
<VampsDaBeast> is the use of using virtual cd/dvd software needed or do i just need an ISO mount package to do the same thing
<monxx> #/channel bild
<bildramer> /join?
<computerx> vegaman: I believe the bottom post's link is what I eventually used to sort my issue out
<Bisu[Shield]> I am trying to send an email with attachment from my localbox, where does ubuntu store those emails. I want to see if the email is stuck or it was just not sent
<computerx> VampsDaBeast: Depends on what exactly you want to do. You can mount most things from files, as fake file systems
<computerx> Bisu[Shield]: Try /var/spool/mail
<Jordan_U> !iso | VampsDaBeast
<ubottu> VampsDaBeast: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Bisu[Shield]> I see -rw-rw----  1 nobody mail 115101 2011-09-01 11:09 nobody in that folder...
<Bisu[Shield]> so what what does that mean
<Bisu[Shield]> what is nobody
<computerx> nobody is exactly as it sounds. Not associated with anyone
<computerx> cat it
<computerx> (or less, tail etc)
<VampsDaBeast> computerx and Jordan_U thanks, so i can just set and ISO to a mount point such as /serverinstall and use it there?
<computerx> VampsDaBeast: Yup
<computerx> Don't forget to create that folder first
<VampsDaBeast> computerx, awesome.. that works with just bout any diusc image
<VampsDaBeast> disc**
<mellin> Can someone look at this error for Virtualbox? http://paste.ubuntu.com/704183/
<john> mellin: try #vbox
<mellin> john: thanks
<laptopfreek0_> VampsDaBeast: You can also use gmountiso
<VampsDaBeast> laptopfreek0_, ya i installed a few packages that dealt with isos, just havent toyed with them yet
<computerx> Well, I'm pretty much on a roll here, anyone else ;)
<Jordan_U> VampsDaBeast: That works with any disk image that contains a filesystem. i.e. any disk which would contain files with paths as opposed to audio CDs which don't actually contain a filesystem.
<computerx> So, can I set the remote file user from rsync directly, to save a separate ssh chown
<boskee> Is there any dev here?
<computerx> Or, can I set a sticky user to a folder, like I can with a sticky group?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | boskee
<ubottu> boskee: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<CaptWho> i have ubuntu 10.10 loaded on a very memory challenged machine.  is there a VoIP client that comes resident in the standard distro that i'm missing?
<boskee> Jordan_U: Thank you and sorry
<CaptWho> and if not, can someone recommend one that would be easy to install that doesn't take up too much drive space?
<Jordan_U> boskee: You're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> CaptWho: Empathy does VOIP.
<CaptWho> sweet, thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> CaptWho: You're welcome.
<Bisu[Shield]> hmmm the problem might be that im trying to send a zip file to gmail
<localg0d> hello all
<boskee> Right, I have a problem with my system (Oneiric). Basically it goes nuts after few minutes of using it and I start getting random keypress events (KEYUP). I tried to fix it by reinstalling every possible driver, X and stuff but it still happens. Today, I was finally able to stop that bug by disabling iMON Panel, Knob and Mouse(15c2:0036) in the xinput. Is it a known bug? If not, how can I report it outside of apport?
<computerx> Bisu[Shield]: I know they're pretty strict about what files you can send, and check common archive formats
<Bisu[Shield]> thanks
<localg0d> I just performed " sudo nvidia-xconfig " and upon completing this and then rebooting doing what the nvidia settings tab told me to due to error in not being able to open the nvidia settings and now my gdm won't start
<localg0d> I just performed " sudo nvidia-xconfig " and upon completing this and then rebooting doing what the nvidia settings tab told me to due to error in not being able to open the nvidia settings and now my gdm won't start . any clue as to how to get X up and running ?
<nelson8874> hello
<localg0d> I just performed " sudo nvidia-xconfig " and upon completing this and then rebooting doing what the nvidia settings tab told me to due to error in not being able to open the nvidia settings and now my gdm won't start . any clue as to how to get X up and running ?
<nelson8874> new on ubuntu
<boskee> Second question: my problem seems to go back everytime I restart ubuntu. How can I make this permanent? "xinput set-prop XX "Device Enabled" 0"
<Jordan_U> localg0d: Don't repeat yourself so quickly.
<boskee> s/go back/come back
<nelson8874> just want you all to know that i am happy to join the group :)
<CaptWho> Jordan_U, i'm looking at empathy and I don't see anything inside that allows you to set up voip.   any pointers?  I'm trying to set up a SIP account
<localg0d> good luck nelson8874 ..
<Jordan_U> localg0d: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bad
<localg0d> brb
<Chwoka> i know nothing about networking. can somebody tell me how to set up a wired network that actually works?
<localg0d> thanks Jordan_U
<dope> hi all
<Jordan_U> localg0d: You're welcome.
<Chwoka> it's getting pretty ridiculous.
<CaptWho> Chwoka, just plug in a network cable to your NIC.  make sure the connection is set to DHCP, that's assuming your router is serving DHCP
<p_masho> I trying to upgrader to 11.04.. but when I run the "update manager" i get error >> W:Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<p_masho> also running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" does nothing.. says no items..
<cypha> where does Ubuntu save Python Imaging? I wanna copy/paste it into my virtual environment
<Chwoka> that's the problem, captwho. i've tried, like, 3 different cables running straight from the ethernet port to the router, and no luck.
<localg0d> hey Jordan_U , reboot after doing that ?
<CaptWho> will another computer connect to the router and work?
<localg0d> bah brb
<Chwoka> yeah, easily. they're all windows laptops on the wireless, however.
<jpds_> p_masho: sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True ?
<robin0800> p_masho, I think its alt+ f2 then update-manager -d
<Chwoka> also: what does nic stand for?
<CaptWho> Chwoka, are you certain that your computer's network connection is set to DHCP?
<cypha> where does Ubuntu keep the Python-Imaging package?
<cypha> I need to copy it out
<CaptWho> NIC = Network Interface Card
<Chwoka> i'm on the router infopage already, how do i check dhcp?
<localg0d> Jordan_U: thanks m8 .. it worked ! hehe
<localg0d> u click the chec box ?
<syth> can anyone help setup pptpd routing?
<p_masho> jpds_: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1349627 is the result
<syth> i want vpn users to access internet but not LAN
<CaptWho> if other computers are connecting, it sounds like your router is serving DHCP correctly.  the problem would be in the ubuntu machine
<cypha> where are repo's installed to?
<cypha> different places?
<cypha> I'm looking for Python-Imaging, can't seem to find it
<cypha> on my local machine
<Chwoka> captwho: that's about the conclusion i've come to over three days of snake-wrangling, too.
<jpds_> p_masho: Pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list .
<CaptWho> on the ubuntu box, go to system > preferences > network connections
<Chwoka> done.
<Chwoka> i have both network connections and tools up already.
<p_masho> jpds_: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1349629
<Chwoka> and the auto eth0 window, and terminal.
<CaptWho> click on the wired tab
<cypha> dr_willis, around?
<CaptWho> there should be an eth0 connection
<Chwoka> done. then auto eth0, then edit, right?
<CaptWho> correct
<jpds_> p_masho: That's strange, is there anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Chwoka> okay, done and done
<CaptWho> ipv4
<CaptWho> method should be dhcp
<qmr> recommended way to ditch pulse audio and have alsa?
<Chwoka> okay
<qmr> I have a sound at login prompt, in user session no audio
<qmr> I purged pulseaudio ..
<CaptWho> was it set to dhcp?
<Chwoka> it is now. i had it on manual in the vain hope it might fix things if i did it myself.
<Chwoka> now, this dhcp client id field. where do i find the numbers to put in there? is it just the regular ip address?
<alaing_> how do i move a file from one folder to another?
<leeping> Hi there, if I use the command "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3" , will it only overwrite the "sda3" partition or do I risk damaging the other partitions as well?
<CaptWho> should be "automatic dhcp"
<MAX> hi
<CaptWho> there are no numbers to put into it, all the numbers should be assigned dynamically
<CaptWho> if you have any numbers in there, that would be enough reason for it not to work
<Chwoka> okay, and it still doesn't work. what now?
<qin> alaing_: cd folder1/* folder2/
<qmr> ok it seems my sound is locked to only one application at a time ?
<CaptWho> have you restarted the machine?
<Omni_Lynk> Does anyone have a clean, small Server based GUI for Ubnutu?
<qin> alaing_: *cp
<alaing_> doesn't that copy?
<CaptWho> and did you change anything in the "wired" tab for eth0?
<Chwoka> many times. one time it restarted and gave me nonsense so i had to reinstall! and the network worked on the disk i use to install, somehow, and then stopped working.
<Chwoka> just to mock me.
<qin> alaing_: cp does, cd not.
<p_masho> jpds_: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1349631
<alaing_> cp myfolder1/file myfolder2
<nelson8874> one of the beautifull things of linux, is the GREAT community of good will helpers (english is not my first languish, hope you understand what i mean).
<alaing_> i dont want to copy i just want to move
<wckd> mv
<nelson8874> the truth is, i drank to much wine on my dinner... :D
<w0_> lol
<Chwoka> in the network connections window, no. i did add a clowned mac address i found under my router's info for its "mac address"
<CaptWho> did you change anything on the "wired" tab?
<Chwoka> and it had an option to clone it under it.
<CaptWho> get rid of that, that could be a problem
<nelson8874> but seriously, i'm in hope that this time i will only use linux and say goodbye forever to microsoft
<CaptWho> there's no need to clone an address
<nelson8874> and at advance say thank you to you all linux lovers
<Chwoka> if you mean under the netowkr connections window, not a thing. i just used it as a gateway to the edit screen
<nelson8874> THANK YOU!!!
<nelson8874> AND GOODNIGHT
<CaptWho> there should just be the the device mac address and mtu should be set to automatic
<Chwoka> yup and yup
<jpds_> p_masho: Just so I can be sure, please pastebin the output of: grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Chwoka> but it's still not showing up on my dhcp client list
<CaptWho> on the router?
<Chwoka> yes.
<CaptWho> did your mac address get changed?
<Chwoka> no. it's the same as it was in 2005, on the same network, running windows.
<p_masho> jpds_: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1349633 - appreciate the help..
 * AKQJ10 deseja a galere um bom fds, take care!
<CaptWho> each machine has a specific mac address.  you can't use the mac address from another machine
<Chwoka> it's the same machine. i just installed ubuntu on it.
<CaptWho> the mac address is hard coded on the network card
<CaptWho> but it should show in the network wired window
<Chwoka> oh, that explains why it stayed even when i wiped the hard drive.
<happygolucky> I'm trying to send photos from my cell phone to my ubuntu box but it says device not available.. i can see a status indicator in blueman-manager indicating that a file is transfering with the up and down arrows but still it errors, conversely i can send files to my phone with blueman-manager so why won't it work the other way?
<Chwoka> CaptWho: it does.
<Chwoka> automatically.
<CaptWho> every nic has it's own unique number
<martin_PL> hi everyone, i have a netbook - i've installed a ubuntu 11.04 on a SD card together with the GRUB, on the regular HDD i have windows 7 - when i'm on ubuntu from SD card, how do i find the HDD? because its not displayed in the /mnt /media folders
<jpds_> p_masho: OK, the last thing I can think of is running: sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jpds_> p_masho: Then: sudo apt-get update
<localg0d> how do i find the launcher for utorrent from the selection menu in firefox ? i went to /usr/bin where i usually find my launchers but it's a WINE program so I'm unsure where to find it
<localg0d> ?
<nocilis> localg0d check ~/.wine
<Chwoka> captwho, i get that. there is no problem with the device mac address showing up.
<nocilis> localg0d you should have a virtual C drive in ~/.wine/drive_c
<CaptWho> are the network lights showing on the router and on the NIC?
<CaptWho> ...if there are lights on the NIC
<localg0d> ok ty
<localg0d> lemme go look nocilis
<nocilis> localg0d np
<marcmarc> hi, i'd like to know how to check which process is using the internet and how much bandwidth is being used?
<nocilis> marcmarc just at a given instant or running constantly?
<CaptWho> if the basics are set correctly, i'd suspect a bad network card or an incorrect ubuntu driver for the card
<The-greed> hello all
<martin_PL> how do you feel about installing and running ubuntu from a SD card? would it overheat? could be damaged by often system reading and writing?
<nocilis> marcmarc you can try "lsof -i" or "netstat"
<mbai> Hi. I'm looking to take sort sort of a snapshot of my ubuntu install, and reproduce it on several hard drives ( root file system, grub and everything)
<mbai> basically a verbatim copy.
<CaptWho> lots of ppl install ubuntu on an sd card
<qin> martin_PL: What purpose?
<ChogyDan> how do I look up information about a computer on my LAN, via ip address?  is it finger?
<martin_PL> regular use, i dont want do install a second system on the internal HDD with windows 7
<steve007> hello.  I upgraded to 11.10 from 11.04.   But after logging in, metacity is running, not compiz.  I can manually run compiz --replace, but thought compiz is now the default.  Any hints as to where I should look to debug this? thanks.
<martin_PL> (internet, movies, music donwload)
<xangua> !oneiric | steve007
<ubottu> steve007: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qin> martin_PL: Usb would be better choice, but there is no final argument against sd card (it will propably do not last too long).
<martin_PL> qin, why wouldnt it last too long? too many writes?
<Chwoka> sorry. CaptWho: did you get my message?
<nocilis> !justask | The-greed
<ubottu> The-greed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CarlT> Hi, the default chat application that comes with gnome (I'm using ubuntu classic 11.04) is not working with msn. Does anyone know why this is? I have tried the same username and password on a windows machine with msn windows live messenger and it worked
<Chwoka> about the router flashing wierdly? yeah, that thing totally cut out right as i was saying that and i had to reset it to get it to work.
<DustyMonk> CarlT: try aMSN
<CarlT> I was hoping other people have come across this problem with msn accounts. I haven't changed any of my settings and I double checked the password
<nocilis> CarlT http://askubuntu.com/questions/6136/empathy-cannot-connect-to-msn-account
<nocilis> CarlT looks like it's a common problem
<Chwoka> CaptWho: and also, the green nis lights are flahsing on and off
<qmr> uh.. how do I "touch" something in /proc?
<qmr> I'm trying
<qmr> root@T60:/home/qmr# echo "tremulous 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<qmr> bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: No such file or directory
<qmr> how do I fix that? >_>
<CaptWho> Chwoka, so no yellow lights?
<nocilis> CarlT if that doesn't work I'd try aMSN like DustyMonk suggested
<CarlT> nocilis: I saw someone said removing then re adding the account worked, tried it, it didn't. But that's for 10.10, I was hoping there would be a more definitive answer, like the msn chat protocol got updated recently
<nocilis> CarlT is there a reason you want to keep Empathy? If it doesn't work you might as well switch to Pidgin or another client
<CaptWho> and is 802.1x security turned off?
<DustyMonk> I need yesterday's logs, where do I find it? it's a webpage
<Chwoka> captwho: yup.
<CarlT> Nocilis: I think I'll just use a web based msn client if needs be. I tried pidgin and that didn't work with msn either. I don't want loads of programs open, the whole reason I use empathy or pidgin is so I can have all my chat accounts from one program.
<nocilis> DustyMonk: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/06/
<martin_PL> who boots into ubuntu from an SD card? :)
<nocilis> CarlT sure, good luck
<CaptWho> i'd suspect either a bad driver, incompatable driver or a bad NIC.  do you have the correct driver installed for the card?
<CarlT> nocilis, dustymonk: thanks for your help. It seems like msn change their chat client over and over again to throw a spanner in the works. And no, can't get my friends to change. Everyone has their preferences. Wish they could be cross compatible, like text messages going from network to network
<Chwoka> captwho: where do i find that out?
<krutoileshii> Hi everyone
<luk|2> .
<andrewh192> hey krutoileshii
<andrewh192> howz life?
<szparag> where's the noob chat?
<Praxi> I have ubuntu server 10.x running, been around a while. its currently set to DHCP, and any time the server reboots, I have to go run dhclient on it for it to get its IP.  What do I need to do to make sure it gets its IP on its own without me messing with it.
<cracker_jackz> how do i close an nfs connection
<nocilis> szparag you may be looking for #ubuntu-beginners
<uocCD> Hello! How can I hide the icons in Nautilus (like I can in Mac OS 10's Finder)?
<kripskroll> join #scrapy
<thierry> bsr
<dtigue> uocCD: look under View
<nocilis> uocCD be more specific please, do you want to switch to list view or something?
<krutoileshii> Anyone know how to get the driver for rocket raid 2640 compiled under 3.0 kernel
<szparag> nocilis thx
<nocilis> szparag no problem
<dtigue> uocCD: there is an option for list and compact
<uocCD> nocilis: I'm trying to hide (in list view) the icons that appear next to the filenames.
<dtigue> uocCD: you can also change that with Ctrl+1 through Ctrl+3
<nocilis> uocCD try looking through gconf-editor, in apps/nautilus
<Chwoka> captwho: where do i find out if i have the right nic drivers?
<uocCD> Ctrl+1 through 3 seem to change the views (none of which does not have icons).
<uocCD> nocilis: ok
<dtigue> uocCD: but that still shows a small icon next to them
<uocCD> dtigue: exactly…
<nocilis> uocCD if you can't find anything in gconf-editor I think you're stuck
<uocCD> nocilis: pretty much everything in there is the same as under the View menu.
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) Anyone know how to get the driver for rocket raid 2640 compiled under 3.0 kernel. It fails to compile under 3.0. There is a check somewhere in the malevolent.def which stops compilation.
<CaptWho> Chwoka, you have to find out what kind of NIC you have and check to see that the drivers are correct
<uocCD> nocilis: Ok, oh well. Thanks.
<krutoileshii> Makefile.def *
<CaptWho> is it a desktop or a laptop?
<nocilis> uocCD sorry, not sure how you'd do that
<Chwoka> desktop.
<CaptWho> if it's a desktop and the NIC is actually a card, try swapping it out with another card
<CaptWho> or if you have a  card sitting around, plug it into your computer
<andornaut> i just upgraded to oneric and multi-seat box (two X sessions). Only one of logged in users can play audio. If I run pavucontrol from the console in the other Xsession i get Connection failed in the console.
<andornaut> any ideas?
<krutoileshii> Need help patching driver for rocketraid 2640
<blabla> hi i've a problem to compile xournal++'s alpha version ...  CairoOutputDev.h not found in poppler project
<stis> ciao a tutti
<stis> why in italy wikipedia is closed???
<lfender> could some one hlep me find out if my wifi car d is working in my computer
<TheHappyMan> Can someone point me to a resource for themes in gnome 3?  My searches are turning up gnome 2 results.
<lfender> im useing ubuntu
<vehemoth> how would I create a .bin in my home directory?
<stis> where are you from england??
<stis> where are you from?? england???
<vehemoth> how can I create a new binary directory?
<p_masho> vehemoth: why do you want to create a new /bin directory?
<parco> are ubuntu users primarily android or iOS users?
<vehemoth> p_masho: apparently I want to add something to PATH, but I'm unsure how to do that. It's so I don't have to type in the full address when running some binaries
<dtigue> dtigue
<fructose> vehemoth: It helps us help you to know what exactly you're doing. There are different reasons and ways to add to the path, each with different effects
<vehemoth> p_masho: I think I've got it
<dtigue> dtigue:
<braxton> Hello. I can't seem to get sound to come out of my earphones. I have Natty Narwhal on an HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx.
<fructose> parco: I think someone would have to do a survey to find out
<cwheeler> how do I make the automounter work in 11.04? it was working in 10.11 until I upgraded to 11.04
<dtigue> someone say my nick so i can make sure this hilight script is working
<p_masho> vehemoth: search for the PATH problem.. changing /bin is much like rebuilding a car just to find the balance on the radio...
<braxton> dtigue blah
<parco> dtigue, android or iPhone?
<dtigue> parco: irssi
<dtigue> parco: but i do have an android phone
<parco> great, check this out https://market.android.com/details?id=com.demarco.jarvis
<parco> im trying to save the kids
<Stupp> Hello. Does anyone know how to make rtorrent to stop and remove torrents after download?
<p_masho> vehemoth: only pain with setting a PATH in .bash is that one needs to relogin .. http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<dtigue> i would imagine most linux users use android
<dtigue> if they have smart phones
<vehemoth> p_masho: It seems to work now but I'll still take a look at your link
<Guest33816> join #ubuntu
 * dtigue wonders if this channel has enough floodbots.
<parco> dtigue, i need u
<g0rs> is there support for cpu frequency scaling in ubuntu 11.04? i have an app for that but am not sure if its really working.
<dtigue> parco: what you need ?
<parco> for QA man, please
<Guest33816> can someone poing me in the direction aof a small linux that will work on a I486 with 512, ubunte fails, need to make into webserver
<parco> its completely free, just try it out and let me know how it works
<dtigue> parco: ok
<vehemoth> Guest33816: 512 what?
<braxton> Try CentOS or nginx, Guest33816.
<Guest33816> eam
<braxton> Guest20834, you need to get out of here if you aren't talking about Ubuntu, though.
<Guest33816> thank you
<g0rs> is there support for cpu frequency scaling in ubuntu with gnome , 11.04? i have an app for that but am not sure if its really working. How to check if my kernel supports it?
<braxton> I can't get any sound from my earphones in Natty Narwhal. I have an HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx. Can anyone help?
<dtigue> parco: is this a survey on a website or what ?
<parco> nope its just on the market
<parco> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.demarco.jarvis
<parco> just rate accordingly
<bazhang> !ot | parco
<ubottu> parco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gonzalo> Hello all
<parco> bazhang this is a free text and drive app to save lives, cut a little slack this once?
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) (krutoileshii) Anyone know how to get the driver for rocket raid 2640 compiled under 3.0 kernel. It fails to compile under 3.0. There is a check somewhere in the makefile.def which stops compilation.
<bazhang> parco, no, don't advertise here, thanks.
<dtigue> parco: yea you should really do that in a private message
<Gonzalo> Which kernel version is Ubuntu 10.04 using right now?
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) (krutoileshii) Anyone know how to get the driver for rocket raid 2640 compiled under 3.0 kernel. It fails to compile under 3.0. There is a check somewhere in the malevolent.def which stops compilation.
<bazhang> Version 2.6.32.34.40   Gonzalo
<krutoileshii> Makefile.fed*
<Gonzalo> Thank you, bazhang! is there a good support for broadcom wireless? Because I couldn't make it work on Ubuntu 10.04 64 bits, and changed to LMDE
<brnogf> im looking for dell wireless driver for ubuntu
<norbert_> hey folks, is there a known but that has recently been popping up about usb mount points changing to "media/><_body><" ?
<sllide> i am installing ubuntu server from usb, the iso is on my usb stick and i loaded it via grub2
<sllide> but now ubuntu cant mount the cd
<sllide> or iso
<braxton> I can't get any sound from my earphones in Natty Narwhal. I have an HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx. Can anyone help?
<norbert_> the label seems to have changed to ">^J</body>^J<"
<bazhang> Gonzalo, broadcomm has been well supported for several years now
<bazhang> brnogf, what chipset lspci if pci to paste.ubuntu.com
<Gonzalo> Well, I need to test it now, but a couple of months ago I had a lot of troubles with my wireless card, and it's a Dell Studio 14
<eoss> how would i stop my sshd from autoloading on startup?
<norbert_> "\012<_body>\012<" to be exact
<g0rs> is there support for cpu frequency scaling in ubuntu with gnome , 11.04? i have an app for that but am not sure if its really working. How to check if my kernel supports it?
<braxton> I can't get any sound from my earphones in Natty Narwhal. I have an HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx. Can anyone help?
<g0rs> braxton: did you configure kmix audio server?
<Gonzalo> g0rs, try: cpufreq-info | grep current
<braxton> g0rs, No, I haven't! Please tell me how to do this.
<g0rs> Gonzalo: it  is not installed
<brnogf> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/704218/
<Gonzalo> try installing it ;)
<g0rs> Gonzalo: after that will it enable support in the cpu scaling app?
<Gonzalo> No, it will check if you're scaling or not
<Chwoka> so is anybody else willing to take a crack at my bizarre wired networking problem?
<g0rs> Gonzalo: it said , setting freq governor and  ldconfig deferring taking place
<bazhang> brnogf, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1494893
<krutoileshii> (krutoileshii) Need help compiling rocket raid 2640 divider under Ubuntu 11.10. Fails to compile saying only supports 2.4 2.6 series
<bazhang> Chwoka, ask the channel and see
<xangua> oneiric | krutoileshii
<g0rs> Gonzalo: should i restart?
<g0rs> braxton: which audio server are you running? pulse or alsa?
<bazhang> krutoileshii, what version of ubuntu are you using
<krutoileshii> Yes
<krutoileshii> 11.10
<Gonzalo> g0rs, no. Are you sure that you have running the correct modules?
<braxton> g0rs, The one that comes with Natty by default (I believe), Alsa.
<bazhang> krutoileshii, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<krutoileshii> Second beta. It has something to do with makefile.def. Bazhang, it doesn't compile under 11.04 either
<bazhang> krutoileshii, this is not the correct channel ----> #ubuntu+1 please
<Chwoka> alright. what the hell is the problem with my wired network? i've checked if it's a problem with the wire itself, the router, the modem, and it can't be the hardware itself; it connected fine before i switched from windows to ubuntu. so clearly something's wrong with ubuntu and i can't diagnose what.
<bazhang> Chwoka, whats the chipset
<Chwoka> i type like, lpsvg or something in the terminal to get that, right?
<bazhang> Chwoka, lspci output to paste.ubuntu.com
<krutoileshii> Bazhang, same problem exists with current version
<Chwoka> i can't get from the ubuntu machine to pastebin because, you know, no internet connectivity
<Chwoka> can you just tell me what you'd be looking for and then i can hand-copy it?
<bluezone_> rofl, these updates are taking all my download power to the point where i can't load a web page
<bazhang> krutoileshii, but you are not using the current version. please take it to the appropriate channel
<ozgurakcali> I have a problem installing the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.04. anyone can help?
<bazhang> Chwoka, if you can spot the single line then just type it here
<bluezone_> ozgurakcali, may jesus help you rofl
<bazhang> bluezone_, thats not helpful
<bluezone_> bazhang, sure, i never said it would be, it's a joke
<bazhang> bluezone_, this is NOT the joke channel. so please don't
<Chwoka> 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS SiS9000 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)
<Lithos84> !details | ozgurakcali
<ubottu> ozgurakcali: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Chwoka> is it this you're looking for?
<Gonzalo> Any luck g0rs?
<bazhang> Chwoka, does ifconfig show eth0
<g0rs> Gonzalo: do i have to restart?
<Chwoka> yes
<Gonzalo> g0rs, priv
<bluezone_> bazhang, jokes are essential to a healthy community, but sure i'll stop
<krutoileshii> Bazhang, I tried the current as well. Same problem, same solution. The problem seems to be that kernel recognition is limited to 2.6 & 2.4 kernels. This makes it fail to compile oncurrent kernel and Ubuntu version as well
<bazhang> Chwoka, and what is the output of sudo dhclient eth0  (just tell us if there is a lease granted or not)
<ozgurakcali> My computer is a sony vaio z610y laptop, having two gpu's, when I install the nvidia drivers and reboot the system, I get an error message saying: Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. I can open the system without the driivers afterwards, and in the log file Xorg.0.log, I see this error message:  Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
<dee-dee> hi guys
<ozgurakcali> I am using ubuntu 10.04 by the way
<drPoggs> Whose decision was it to make Ubuntu 11.10 a load of crap?  I've just installed it and it's not a pleasure to use at all
<lwizardl> is there another software package similar to linuxmce that is current? seems last one is still 8.10-rc1 and doesn't work correctly after 4 install attempts
<dee-dee> im on a mini 9 dell. My wireless isnt working. any tips?
<bazhang> drPoggs, thats not a support question
<qin> drPoggs: /join #ubuntu+1
<xangua> qin: drPoggs neither of them is a complain channel
<drPoggs> Here's a support question then - how do I go back to using a half-decent window manager that doesn't have the "dash" on the left?
<lwizardl> dee-dee, http://www.ubuntumini.com/
<drPoggs> I could do that on 11.04
<dee-dee> thanks will checkt that
<bazhang> drPoggs, install something else
<Chwoka> bazhang: uh, it asks for my password and then what i type is invisible (which might be for privacy) but enter just gives me line breaks and then, shortly afterwards, a new prompt where previously there was nothing but line breaks.
<Chwoka> am i doing something wrong?
<drPoggs> bazhang: Another distribution?  I might well do, Ubuntu's not a good desktop choice any more
<bazhang> Chwoka, and what happens when you try to ping www.google.com
<Chwoka> just type "ping google.com"?
<dee-dee> lwizardl: I ran that command. The wireless accesspoints dont show my point of access there still. I have given it a reboot. Am I just overlooking sth obvious?
<Chwoka> yup. "ping: unknown host google.com"
<mattalexx> Why doesn't gedit treat numbers and letters together as a single word? If I double click, it won't select both. I guess I'm asking how I can change that..
<Chwoka> bazhang: ?
<klj613> hi, how can i move all files up to the parent directory? (inc hidden files)
<ozgurakcali> so any suggestşons for me?
<Corey> klj613: mv bar/{,.}* .
<Corey> klj613: (from the parent)
<klj613> ty
<Corey> klj613: Note that this assumes bash.
<bazhang> Chwoka, thats odd. try bringing the device down then up again. sudo ifdown eth0 then ifup
<bazhang> Chwoka, barring that, could be a dns issue
<Chwoka> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<klj613> Corey: thanks
<Noldorin_> why is Ubuntu 32-bit recommended over 64-bit currently?
<Chwoka> ifup: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<sammy> I thought with avahi I could ping hosts on the same subnet without appending the .local ?
<qmr> because 64 bit is a huge pain in the ass
<bazhang> qmr, thats not true
<qmr> mainly for flash and other binary stuff
<klj613> I'm a newbie in VI (via Putty). i cant seem to even delete a character (backspace) and manual confuses me.. ^H is backspace? o.O
<Noldorin_> more technically?
<qmr> if you have to ask, just use 32 bit
<bazhang> Noldorin_, badly worded web page, 64bit is fine
<bazhang> qmr, thats not helpful
<Noldorin_> qmr, Windows 64-bit can run all 32-bit programs fine...can't Ubuntu?
<qmr> it's plenty helpful
<qmr> Noldorin_: windows has all 32 bit libraries installed by default.  note that you have 2 program files folders in windows
<bazhang> qmr, no it's not. please desist immediately
<Noldorin_> bazhang, i would assume Ubuntu 64-bit can run 32-bit programs (including Flash) fine still?
<Noldorin_> qmr, yes indeed
<qmr> bazhang: I'll do as I please, thanks.
<sammy> mdns4_minimal is listed in my /etc/nssswitch.conf
<Noldorin_> hmm
<qmr> Unless you have a special use case, you're really most likely better off using 32 bit
<Lithos84> Noldorin_: Today, Ubuntu 64-bit runs Flash and others fine.
<Chwoka> bazhang: how would it be a dns problem? i'm connecting to the internet plenty fine with 2 other computers
<qin> klj613: In shell yes, #vi and #vim
<Noldorin_> Lithos84, oh, that's good news. and it won't limit my app choice too much either?
<Noldorin_> Lithos84, i'm most concerned about Mono in fact.
<klj613> qin: didnt think it would have it own channel, thanks.
<bazhang> Noldorin_, zero reason to not use 64bit
<Noldorin_> ok cheers
<Noldorin_> might as well try then
<qmr> that's not true.  I think bazhang is overly excited about extra bits
<Lithos84> Noldorin_: bazhang is right. Go ahead. Try it out.
<bazhang> qmr, thats quite enough
<qmr> look, you're being an idiot, I'm just going to ignore you for awhile
<Lithos84> !coc | qmr
<ubottu> qmr: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<qin> klj613: You will save yourself much pain by getting vi(m) cheatsheat, and reading any tut.
<qmr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit has some useful information Lithos84
<qmr> "it's great, it's perfect, use it" is just going to lead to confused and lost users
<sammy> can anyone else ping other hosts using avahi on a local lan without specifying .local? am I crazy in thinking this worked this way before?
<Chwoka> hold up, just fucked things up by hooking the wire into my wireless laptop. gotta go release/renew, brb
<qin> qmr: Idea is to use arch your cpu supports. No clear limitation in running 64bit Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Chwoka, no cursing please
<qmr> it's entirely too much headache for a desktop, especially java and flash
<Chwoka> bah
<qin> qmr: Strange, from own, statistical point of view.
<brnogf> azhang i read the post, but no have extra drivers and no wireless is detected
<brnogf> bazhang
<w4r10ck> hey
<sammy> okay, a box of cookies to whoever has two ubuntu hosts running avahi-daemon and tries to ping one from the other without specifying .local at the end. i am happy to resort to bribery.
<javier_> Hi everybody. I'm about to format my harddrive and reinstall ubuntu and windows in a different partition. Two questions: 1. is there a way to automatically find/reinstall all the programs I have now? 2. Is it ok to have windows in a primary partition, / in another primary partitio and then /home and /swap in logical partition (logical from / one). Thanks!
<brnogf> im reading this howto dell inspiron wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<bazhang> !clone | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<qin> javier_: 2. Yes, it is ok.
<bazhang> javier_, for question one ^
<Chwoka> okay i'm back
<javier_> mmm, I didn't understood well what ubottu said. Would that suit to me, if I want to format my hard-drive and reinstall ubuntu?
<Chwoka> bazhang: sorry for cursing. what do i do next?
<bazhang> javier_, sure
<javier_> bazhang: as I understand, I generate now the file "my-package", save it and then copy it to the new ubuntu and it will reinstall everything?
<bazhang> javier_, a list; did you want to create a physical backup for installing later? then try aptoncd
<bazhang> !aptoncd | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Chwoka> bazhang: should we try messing with the network configuraqtion boxes now?
<bazhang> Chwoka, that card should work out of the box. perhaps using ethtool to see what it supports
<javier_> banzhang: it works only with cd or also with a hard drive?
<Chwoka> ethtool?
<Chwoka> well terminal says i need to install it, which i can't do due to internet problems, so...?
<DustyMonk> javier_: if you want to make a list of all your installed programs => http://paste.ubuntu.com/704237/
<DustyMonk> i use it, it works
<DustyMonk> never mind, bazhang said the same thing
<javier_> DustyMonk: oh, now I understood it. Looks like fine for me. I'll try that. But, one more question. I'm thinking about getting the beta of oneric ocelot. I guess I will have problems with what you told me as far as it is a different SO, no?
<Chwoka> bazhang: could i burn ethtool onto a cd and unstall it like that?
<DustyMonk> javier_: it works for every OS, as long as you don't mix
<DustyMonk> javier_: by OS, I mean both 11.04 and 11.10
<Chwoka> *install
<javier_> DustyMonk: I mean, I have now 11.04 and I will install 11.10
<javier_> so, it would mean, to have programs I have in 11.04 in 11.10 (and repositories may be different)
<bazhang> Chwoka, by usb stick even
<DustyMonk> javier_: javier_ forget what I say about mixing, it will work
<javier_> ok, that's fine. Thanks
<Chwoka> bazhang: get it here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/ethtool
<javier_> and one last thing. I will have partitions: 1 (primary) for windows; 2 (primary) for /      with /home and /swap in two logical partitions. That's fine. But I want to have windows data in a different partition. Shall I make logical partition from window's primary one? Is that possible? Or I can only make logical under one primary partition?
<WHAT_UP> can someone help me get dvd movies working? i have restricted-extras and libdvdcss2 installed, but i just get a blank screen with no sound instead of the menu screen on totem and a cryptic error on vlc
<bazhang> javier_, windows stuff ? ##windows should advise that
<DustyMonk> javier_: can't say, don't know how win partitions
<bazhang> WHAT_UP, what does mplayer do
<javier_> bazhang, DustyMonk: ok, I understand, thanks
<DustyMonk> javier_: but be sure to install win first, or it will ruin your grub
<javier_> It was ratter more about partitions than about windows, but guess many people here got totally ride of it :)
<javier_> DustyMonk: But even if it ruin my boot it's not difficult to repair it with boot-repair application
<Chwoka> bazhang: is that aforementioned link where i can get ethtool from? don't leave me bazhanging!
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: "your system is too SLOW to play this!"
<bazhang> Chwoka, packages.ubuntu.com ?
<WHAT_UP> bazhang: this seems weird. it says here that the most common reason is a broken/buggy audio driver. how do i repair the driver?
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<butteredpopcorn> im trying to create a virtualbox server of 11.04 are there any good guides i should follow/
<butteredpopcorn> ?
<yerac> hi, i have instaled 3 packages (libsdl1.2-dev, zlib1g and zlib1g-dev), after restart my ubuntu sheme changed and Appearance is missing from System->Preferences... this is a nightmare, how to get it back? gnome-control-center is installed
<bazhang> yerac, theme?
<yerac> yes, theme changed
<yerac> but funny how appearance is missing...
<yerac> advices?
<bazhang> yerac, reinstall the theme? which one was it
<yerac> how?
<yerac> i don't have appearance menu, i can't do anything, font, theme, window theme
<butteredpopcorn> is there any good guides to install ubuntu server in virtualbox? or server guides?
<Chwoka> okay, so i put ethtool on my flash drive, put the flash rive in my ubuntu, click on the ethtool.deb file, and it... redirects me to the ubuntu software manager? so i can download it from the internet? whatever, it works. bazhang: what did you want me to do with ethtool again?
#ubuntu 2011-10-08
<qin> yerac: Does gnome-apperance-properities started from terminal (or Alt-F2) works?
<yerac> no, it says i need to instal gnome-control-center, when i want to do this it says it is already installed with newest version
<qin> yerac: What version is it? lsb_release -sc
<yerac> natty
<Stockholm_Angel> Hi, how to make a 4gb system only backup on my intenal harddrive?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/sis900-pci-ethernet-wont-connect-to-network-617944/   Chwoka this may be relevant
<tux-matt> so is xorg x window manager is preinstalled in ubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> tux-matt, desktop edition or server
<qin> yerac: No clue, sudo apr-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-control-center
<tux-matt> desktop ediditon
<bazhang> tux-matt, then yes
<tux-matt> but i cant see it what woud it be under
<qin> *apt-get update
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, you mean / ? excluding home?
<tux-matt> bazhang how can i run it or can i
<Stockholm_Angel> bazhang, no like the old xubuntu eeepc machines had
<bazhang> tux-matt, what do you mean by run it
<Stockholm_Angel> bazhang,  where if anything went wrong it could be used to reinstall a new system from the 4gb partition
<tux-matt> bazhang like you are running xchat right now
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, sorry not clear; you wish to do a complete backup of your eeepc install? like an image or the like?
<Stockholm_Angel> an image so i can make sure i can install ubuntu again
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, clonezilla? remastersys? like that?
<Stockholm_Angel> i am a noob
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, then take a look at those two options? decide if thats what you need?
<bazhang> Stockholm_Angel, certainly only *you* know what you want, check those and see if they fit your needs/demands
<Stockholm_Angel> bazhang, thanks
<yerac> this sucks
<bars> #ubuntu-ru
<Chwoka> well okay! i'm getting pings to the router, i'm showing up on the dhcp client list, the lights on the port stopped flashing -- the router is finally recognizing the computer. but now i need to get ubuntu to recognize the router.
<fayimora> hey guys please i need help..i am installing ubuntu now on xbox and its stuck at the "ready when you are area"
<fayimora> i restarted the whole process and it still got suck there
<fayimora> how do i get pass this area?
<rww> fayimora: which version of Ubuntu?
<fayimora> 11.0
<fayimora> 11.04
<fayimora> rww: 11.04
<rww> fayimora: make your username all lowercase
<ethern0t> haiil
<fayimora> rww: they are all in lowercase
<crash1hd> hey all I just got a new motherboard ASUS F1A75-V Pro it has 6 SATA ports 1-4 are SATA and 5 & 6 are PATA but when i boot if I have 6 drives attached by default it wants to boot from 5 the PATA drive can some explain why it doesnt just boot from 1 the first in the 6?
<Gale0n> Hi
<rww> fayimora: fun times. no idea then, that's the usual reason Ubiquity does that
<Gale0n> how do I echo out the permissions of a file ?
<Gale0n> eg +x
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | fayimora
<ubottu> fayimora: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<fayimora> rww: :(
<jrib> Gale0n: why?
<fayimora> ubottu: ok woukd do
<ubottu> fayimora: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gale0n> For my installer script
<jrib> Gale0n: what does it do?
<Gale0n> Installs a server
<jrib> Gale0n: what server?
<Gale0n> A gaming one
<fayimora> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshot20111008at012.png/ rww
<yerac> how to get back my gnome-appearance-properties???
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Just change the boot order in the BIOS to whatever you want.
<rww> fayimora: the password field isn't optional.
<Gale0n> yerac: Was it uninstalled ?
<yerac> idk, i just installed 3 libs and restarted
<yerac> now my gnome theme is changed and i am missing Appearance in System menu
<fayimora> rww: yaaaaay
<fayimora> thanks
<Gale0n> Try typing gnome-appearance-propertie
<Gale0n> ups
<rww> fayimora: welcome
<Gale0n> gnome-appearance-properties *
<yerac> command is missing
<Gale0n> Then do sudo apt-get install gnome-appearance-propertie
<Gale0n> meh
<Gale0n> sudo apt-get install gnome-appearance-properties *
<Gale0n> Yo a_teammate
<yerac> it is installed
<a_teammate> yo Gale0n :)
<Gale0n> hm
<a_teammate> hi all
<Gale0n> Do you use compiz-effect ?
<yerac> no
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, ok but would I benifit by connecting my boot drive to 5 or just leave it at 1? cause in Disk util it shows 5,6 then 1 2 3 4 or 6 as sda and 5 as sdb and then 1 as sdc where if 6 is not plugged in then 5 becomes sda?
<yerac> and there is no package "gnome-appearance-properties"
<Gale0n> ?
<yerac> it say unable to locate that package
<Gale0n> Try re-install gnome
<Gale0n> sudo apt-get install gnome
<molgan> yes :)
<yerac> we will see what happens... reinstalling
<Gale0n> KK
<Gale0n> I'll be waiting, with help
<molgan> question.. anyone know any command line args to get the current user's (ie you) uptime?
<yerac> thanks
<Gale0n> NP
<yerac> 7%
<SIFTU> molgan: "w"?
<Gale0n> molgan: uptime
<Gale0n> Oh, wait
<molgan> uptime reports system uptime only
<Gale0n> molgan: who
<Chwoka> so, wait. in the network connections window, in the box that says "Device MAC Address," is it supposed to be the mac address for the ethernet port you're using, or for the router?
<molgan> I am looking for user uptime in hh:mm:ss
<JonnyR> Chwoka, it will be your network card MAC
<Gale0n> hmm
<Chwoka> okay cool.
<Chwoka> AHA! I DID IT!
<JonnyR> What did you go Chwoka? :)
 * JonnyR just joined the chat
<Chwoka> I've been struggling wit the chat all day to get my computer on the internet
<JonnyR> cool, glad you got it working.
<JonnyR> Remember what you did for next time. :p
<peterson> guys, I'm having a weird problem in Oneiric. Ubuntu looks are all messed up. Apps are ugly, using a spartan gtk theme; I've previously set faenza icon theme and I can't set it back. Can any help me restore its appearance or this isn't the right place to ask for help if I'm in Oneiric?
<Chwoka> my router and my computer were acting like the boys and the girls at middle school prom, all standin' on other sides of the gym and trying to ignore the other half
<Chwoka> and i gave 'em a nice hot injection of hormones!
<Chwoka> alright, i am out of here!
<Jordan_U> peterson: #ubuntu+1
<Gale0n> Sorry, molgan, I can't seen to find an answer :(
<th0r> molgan: w
<Gale0n> th0r: won't work, I suggested it already
<SIFTU> molgan: you will have to script it, by converting the time of login to epoch and the current time, finding the difference and converting it back
<peterson> Jordan_U: Thanks! =D
<Jordan_U> perlstein: You're welcome :)
<molgan> SIFTU: figured as much.
<andrewh192> hey, how do i create a "slideshow" of background images like there is already there?
<molgan> @ guys trying to help me, thanks for trying. :)
<Gale0n> NP molgan
<Gale0n> yerac: How's the re-install going
<molgan> oh, does anyone know how to use grep well enough?
<Gale0n> molgan: I could
<robin0800> crash1hd, I think you need to adjust your bios as I have an asus motherboard and that also defaulted to the pata drive and not sata
<Gale0n> Hey, no one answered me yet :/
<Gale0n> How do I check if a file = -x only
<molgan> Gale0n: I don't know much about it, any indepth manuals on it?
<crash1hd> robin0800, so did you put your boot drive on the pata or the sata?
<molgan> I've search google..
<Gale0n> molgan: no, sorry :(
<molgan> thanks.
<Gale0n> All my knowledge was self-taught
<Gale0n> No prob
<th0r> molgan: check the linux documentation project...tldp.org
<yerac> Gale0n: what after reinstall? restart?
<robin0800> crash1hd, on the sata look in the bios menu under boot
<molgan> Gale0n: ah, ok. and lol that's how I have learned linux so far
<molgan> th0r: looking....
<Gale0n> yerac: Try now gnome-appearance-properties
<th0r> molgan: might start with the bash scripting guides that are there
<Gale0n> If it doesn't work, re-start computer
<crash1hd> robin0800, yeah I have it set to sata and I changed the boot order i just cant figure it out
<robin0800> crash1hd, mine had an entry below the normal boot order that said something like configure disk drives its that one that was wrong
<Gale0n> How do I check if a file is -x only, and then echo it out ?
<Gale0n> I tried ls, and find
<SIFTU> Gale0n: find should do it
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: Don't worry about how drives are enumerated, all Ubuntu configuration files use UUIDs so that drive order doesn't matter. On many machines it will even change from one boot to the next so you should not depend on it anyway.
<Gale0n> Find didn't
<Gale0n> I wanna echo it out
<Gale0n> I use a for loop
<Gale0n> It won't work :(
<SIFTU> Gale0n: seems to work for me
<Jordan_U> Gale0n: What is your entire end goal? Please give as much detail as possible.
<crash1hd> Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> crash1hd: You're welcome.
<bazhang> Gale0n, minecraft server?
<SIFTU> Gale0n: find -perm 700 -exec echo {} \;
<Gale0n> bazhang: No, Sauerbraten server
<SIFTU> Gale0n: replace your permissions you want to search for
<Gale0n> Jordan_U: I wanna echo out if a file is executable, using a for loop to list the files
<Jordan_U> Gale0n: That's not an end goal. That's a step toward a larger goal (your real end goal): http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<Gale0n> I wanna check for permissions of the files, in order to block out a part of a script, using an "if" statement
<SIFTU> Gale0n: or "find  . -executable"
<yerac> Errors were encountered while processing:
<yerac>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-games-extra-data_2.30.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<yerac> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jordan_U> Gale0n: That's still not an end goal. Please read the link I gave you.
<Gale0n> Hmm
<yerac> i will restart
<yerac> brbr
<Gale0n> I'm trying to list the files with executable permissions (with a for loop) and then use that to see if a auto-permission script should be enabled
<SIFTU> Gale0n: why do you need  for loop
<SIFTU> Gale0n: why not use find and output it to a file and process that if you need
<Jordan_U> Gale0n: That's still not an end goal.
<Gale0n> Otherwise I have to re-write all the files to be checked, one by one, with its own command
<Gale0n> Jordan_U: yes it is :/
<SIFTU> Gale0n: ask in #bash
<Gale0n> OK
<yerak_> Gale0n: i restarted, nothing changed
<yerak_> do u have more ideas?
<Gale0n> yerak_: No, sorry :(
<Jordan_U> Gale0n: From earlier comments you've made I would assume that your end goal is "To make a script that automates the installation of a Sauerbraten server". But I would expect that such an installation script already exists so I'm wondering why you need to write a script of your own. End goal means end of the line, top level, what you're actually trying to accomplish.
<yerak_> Gale0n: th problem appear after i update ubutu from  xx.xx.08 to xx.xx.11
<Gale0n> yerak: Type unity
<Gale0n> In terminal
<Gale0n> That's the new GUI
<Gale0n> Or wairt
<Gale0n> Wait *
<Gale0n> yerak_: Type nohup unity &
<SIFTU> Gale0n: you explained it different in #bash
<SIFTU> Gale0n: or "find  . -executable -exec <function> \;"
<Gale0n> SIFTU I tried that
<Gale0n> Also, <function> = $i
<SIFTU> Gale0n: does the function accept a filename
<Gale0n> A few
<SIFTU> Gale0n: or "find  . -executable -exec <function> {} \;"
<yerac> Gale0n: i typed unitiy and got unity and then everything froze, what should i type now
<yerac> nohup unity?
<Gale0n> yerac: You should've done "nohup unity &"
<Gale0n> Note the "&" at the end!
<ETERNA> DON'T USE GNOME 3!
<ETERNA> IT CAUSES ISSUES WITH UBUNTU!
<yerac> well i was fast... let we see now nohup
<th0r> ETERNA: stop screaming
<Gale0n> ETERNA: no caps
<tflgen2> Hi everyone. I'm trying to use Xmonad and would like to get rid of GDM as my desktop manager and have login only from terminal. When I do this and start the computer with a login terminal, I cannot get X to start when running startx, it just crashes. I'm using 10.04 32bit ubuntu
<ETERNA> ok... sorry I just hate gnome 3
<th0r> and I just hate script kiddies who scream
<ETERNA> I know what a script kiddie is and I am SO not one.
<Gale0n> gnome3's cool
<Jordan_U> th0r: Name calling isn't needed or appropriate.
<ETERNA> GNOME3 sux. I think that Canonical should write it's own GUI library that doesn't suck.
<Gale0n> for i in sauer_server server monitor env.sh utils/newserver.sh utils/convert utils/luapp utils/keygen utils/shell.rb utils/shell.pl; find -executable -exec $i {}; done
<hulkhogan> l
<Gale0n> SIFTU: Would that work
<ETERNA> If i'm script kiddie, then Shakespeare's illiterate.
<Jordan_U> ETERNA: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not for ranting about how you dislike GNOME3. Please stay on topic.
<yerak_> Gale0n: same thing as unity, it froze
<Gale0n> yerak_: I hope you never exited the terminal ..
<ETERNA> I know. I am warning people not to use Gnome3 because it breaks Ubuntu unless you REALLY know what you're doing.
<Gale0n> ETERNA: Not on my Ubuntu
<yerak_> what u mean?
<pangolin> ETERNA: We know. thank you for the warning now Please stay on topic
<SIFTU> Gale0n: of course it would work
<ETERNA> Ok.
<ETERNA> So what's the issue.
<yerak_> Gale0n: something eles to do?
<Gale0n> yerak_: thinking
<ETERNA> I'm sorry everyone for my disruption. I will stay on topic now.
<rodri> alguien habla español?
<pangolin> !es | rodri
<ubottu> rodri: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DingGGu_> !¿Í¿ì
<DingGGu_> !¿Í¿ìÀ» ½ÇÇàÇÕ´Ï´Ù.
<Gale0n> SIFTU: Trying your method
<yerak_> now i can install gnome-control-center
<korn788> helo
<Gale0n> But, not working
<yerak_> no, it just setting up
<SIFTU> Gale0n: well it does work as I use it all the time.. maybe your function does work
<Gale0n> Wait a min
<Gale0n> I'll paste my super-ugly script
<korn788> i heard that running linux on a dell can be a bi**ch is that true i want to run it on a dell 4700
<yerak_> Gale0n: well, i go to bed
<Gale0n> korn788: My Ubuntu works great on my Dell D500
<yerak_> Gale0n: man i hate this
<Gale0n> yerak_: Hate what? And good night
<yerak_> Gale0n: everything is f...d up
<Jordan_U> korn788: Please don't swear (asterisks or not). It depends entirely on the model, Dell even sells Desktops with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<Gale0n> yerak_: Come here tomorrow, maybe I could help
<korn788> sorry for swearing
<Gale0n> We seem to be in similar time zones
<hulkhogan> HILLO
<korn788> so would my best bet be to try it and see if it boots
<Gale0n> SIFTU: http://pastebin.com/ZZ3wjdmH
<Jordan_U> yerak_: Please don't swear (obfuscated or not).
<yerak_> Gale0n: but i installed 3 libs (libsdl1.2-dev, zlib1g(-dev)), maybe to delete them, but i need it for something
<Gale0n> yerak_: That's 2 LIB's
<yerak_> i swear because linux is making fun of me
<Gale0n> yerak_: Should cause probs
<yerak_> 3 2nd are with and without dev
<Gale0n> I installed it too :/
<yerak_> uninstall them?
<Chwoka> hey how can i make it so ubuntu oesn't make me authenticate for everything, all the time, every time
<Gale0n> It's not a LIB problem :/
<korn788> ok well im downloading 11.4 right now hope it works
<Gale0n> Chwoka, I think set yourself into the "root" group
<Gale0n> Or just keep logging in as root
<Gale0n> korn788: It will, I have it on my D500
<korn788> k
<korn788> thanks
<Gale0n> NP
<yerak_> should i install compiz?
<Gale0n> yerak_: I don't think so :/
<Gale0n> Do you want gnome3 on Ubuntu ?
<SIFTU> Gale0n: well i dont have much time to look at it, but you didnt end the find with \;
<korn788> i love linux but can get away from windows so i need a pc just for linux
<sdz> can anyone recommend a good tiling windows manager that actually has a polished look?  (nicer looking fonts, shadows, rounded corners, not boring, etc)
<yerak_> i ti already installed
<Gale0n> yerak_: what ?
<yerak_> is gnome3 better?
<Gale0n> korn788: lol
<Chwoka> korn788: you could dual-boot?
<illmortal> does anyone know what application i need in order to control the system's bass/treble? Not just application specific, but bass and treble for everthing?
<yerak_> it is* :)
<Gale0n> yerak_: for non-experienced, can be an issue
<Gale0n> Else, just stick with Unity
<SIFTU> Gale0n: also $i isnt right, you want a function to be called.. not part as a loop
<yerak_> i don't want unity
<korn788> yea i could i dont want to have to boot into windows everytime i want to do something plus i want to learn linux more
<yerak_> i have gnome2 now
<yerak_> and i like it
<Gale0n> SIFTU: The loop's better
<korn788> i mean video games
<SIFTU> Gale0n: not with find
<Gale0n> yerak_: sudo apt-get remove --purge unity
<Chwoka> oh, speaking of unity, can i move the dock to the bottom of the screen?
<Chwoka> is that a thing you can do?
<Gale0n> Chwoka: Not as far as I know
<Gale0n> yerak_: How did you install gnome2 ?
<yerak_> i removed unity, 1,750kb cleared, ubuntu-desktop and unity, restart now?
<yerak_> i just installed 11.11
<Gale0n> 11.11 ?
<yerak_> ubuntu 11.11, and i left my home folder, just formated root partition
<bazhang> yerak_, there is no 11.11
<Gale0n> yerak_: 11.10
<Gale0n> not 11.11
<bazhang> yerak_, 11.10 is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<Gale0n> Or do you mean 11.04
<enchilado> bazhang: for the next four days, yes :D
<yerak_> ups 11.04
<Gale0n> Lol
<yerak_> i need to restart
<yerak_> brb
<Gale0n> KK
<tflgen2> can anyone help me with an Xorg problem?
<Gale0n> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/ZZ3wjdmH
<Gale0n> My current
<yerac> back, now i got new image at GRUB, stars and debian
<yerac> funny
<hdon> hi all :) for those of you who partition up your drives a lot, what size do you allocate for your /? /var? (/home i can judge for myself)
<yerac> i also lost wallpaper image and right click don't work on desktop.!?
<Gale0n> yerac: Gnome3 or what ?
<yerac> 2.32.1
<Gale0n> :/
<yerac> didn't got ur last message
<Gale0n> did you try updating and upgrading ?
<yerac> ubuntu?
<illmortal> anyone know of an equalizer for all of ubuntu, not just application specific?
<yerac> or gnome?
<Gale0n> yerac: Ubuntu
<yerac> yes, today
<dingus9> having issues with sudo and $PATH any ideas
<Gale0n> Do it again
<yerac> but it was working ok for 1st restart
<yerac> than it starts
<yerac> after 2nd
<yerac> update command?
<Gale0n> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<yerac> upgrading...7%
<Gale0n> kk
<jbrokc> having a hard time with the zip command. how do I exclude the .git directory and .gitignore file?
<ngc0202> Hey
<ngc0202> I've been using Ubuntu, but I am currently using Windows 7, and I need to retrieve a file off of ubuntu, and I can't seem to figure out how
<Gale0n> Dual-boot ?
<ngc0202> Yeah
<ngc0202> I installed ubuntu with Wubi i think also
<robin0800> ngc0202, you need a program that can reed ext3/4 if you dual boot
<Gale0n> As far as I know: reboot into Ubuntu, put stuff on a stick, back to Windows, and copy stuff over
<ngc0202> Gale0n: No way xd
<Gale0n> xP
<ngc0202> robin0800: Like what?
<ngc0202> and why can Files go Windows -> Ubuntu bot not inverse
<rypervenche> ngc0202: Because Windows doesn't like Linux.
<ngc0202> D:
<Gale0n> correction: hates
<rypervenche> loathes
<Gale0n> u win
<Gale0n> :D
<robin0800> ngc0202, because linux can read ntfs but windows can't read ext3/4
<ngc0202> Oh
<ngc0202> I'm downloading a programme
<ngc0202> Ext2Fsd
<Gale0n> Fsd ?
<yerac> it is done, go to restart
<illmortal> anyone know of an equalizer for all of ubuntu, not just application specific?
<Gale0n> KK
<Gale0n> illmortal: equalizer >
<yerac> Ext3Fsd is ok but http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ is like u have explorer
<Gale0n> ?
<yerac> Ext2Fsd*
<yerac> restarting....
<illmortal> yes Gale0n.. I need to lower the bass on my speakers lol
<ngc0202> ok
<illmortal> But seems like I can only do that through software vs hardware.
<Gale0n> illmortal: BRB
<Gale0n> illmortal: Try libasound2-plugin-equal
<illmortal> ok  will check it out right now, Gale0n
<Gale0n> KK
<Gale0n> Good luck
<ngc0202> yerac: How do I work it?
<illmortal> thanks :D
<Gale0n> :D
<ngc0202> oh
<ngc0202> he left D:
<ngc0202> How does Linux-Reader work?
<dr_willis> wubi installs linux to a file on the windows hard drive basically. ive not noticed any windows apps that can read files from that file.. yet.  Not really looked for one. I hate wubi. :)
<ngc0202> It was easier
<dr_willis> ive learned not to trust those windows-ext2/3/4 reader utilities also. If windows crashes while windows is accessing your linux hd's - they can get messed up.
<mdlueck> Anyone hear of loading Ubuntu 10.04.3 x64 from the LiveCD, reboot, system will not POST? I have to plug in my 9.04 drive to get booted. This has happened twice now with two different brand new drives. What does 10.04 do to these drives?!?!
<illmortal> Gale0n that was exactly what I needed!
<DesertFoxNight> Can I change the install directory of an apt-get package in Xubuntu 11.04?
<Gale0n> illmortal: NP :)
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: that seems impossible
<dr_willis> DesertFoxNight:  cant recall ever seeing a way to use apt to install packages to differnt locations.  Never needed to. Why doyou want to do this?
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: the computer should post even if the drive is dead, no?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: Ja, I have not seen anything like it in 24yrs of working with PC's.
<delinquentme> anyone have any thoughts on why i can't burn a 4.5 gig image onto a 4.7 gig dvd?
<DesertFoxNight> I'm unable to install vsftpd on Ubuntu Server.
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: I only get the nVidia BIOS, next is black screen with the FDD light stuck on
<dr_willis> mdlueck:  how large are these hard drives?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: Switch HDD's back to the 9.04 HDD and it POST's / boots fine
<dr_willis> DesertFoxNight:  and why are you unable to do so?
<mdlueck> The new drive is a 1TB, the existing one is 500GB
<delinquentme> ooo wait there are virtual .iso mounting programs for ubuntu right?
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  the normal ubuntu tools can mount iso files just fine.
<dr_willis> No need for anything fancy
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DesertFoxNight> I don't know. Ubuntu Server is connected to the internet.
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: have you tried 9.04 on the new drive?
<dr_willis> there are gui front ends to that mount command/options
<delinquentme> ohh sweet !
<delinquentme> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> DesertFoxNight:  you do a 'sudo apt-get install YourFTPserver' and you get some errors?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: No, went straight to 10.04.3 x64 both times. 9.04 is x86 though.
<DesertFoxNight> I'm using the root account.
<dr_willis> DesertFoxNight:  and you get some errors when you do try to install the ftp server?  errors such as?
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: I would start there, make sure the drive is working.  Try a 9.04 x86 install   (but thats just me)
<dr_willis> be back in about an hr.. gotta run to work.
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: But now the system will not even POST, after loading 10.04.3 x64, if the drive is attached.
<DesertFoxNight> I get, "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/, E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-mising?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: I see the nVidia BIOS screen, then a blank screen with a cursor, and the FDD light is stuck on.
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: by post, you mean you can't even get to the bios?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: Ja
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: Should go from nVidia BIOS screen to Intel BIOS screen
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: but before you installed 10.04, it would work with that drive being connected, correct?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: How loading 10.04.3 x64 can do that much "damage" is beyond me... Yes about checking that the drive was recognized in the BIOS prior to booting 10.04.3 x64 LiveCD
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: And the LiveCD saw the brand new 1TB drive just fine
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: BOTH times...
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: I would think if the hardware was not x64 compatible, it would not even boot the LiveCD, correct?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: I have never run x64 code on this computer
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: BIOS is at the latest Intel release
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: have you tried deleting the drive? and seeing that it works then?  fwiw, Im no expert, but either you missed something, or the drive suddenly went bad.  Either is a PITA
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: what is the motherboard model?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: How to "delete" a drive on a system which will not POST if it is attached?
<mdlueck> Intel DG33BUC
<crash1hd> Ok I have a new System that I am about to install ubuntu on I have a choice I can either install ubuntu from LiveCD or LiveUSB or LiveUSBEFI which is my best option I am mostly curious about the EFI if anyone knows more about that?
<eldani> join #peru
<mdlueck> crash1hd: Install from CD is best choice
<mdlueck> crash1hd: LiveCD
<crash1hd> mdlueck, why?
<mdlueck> crash1hd: More people do it, so tested better
<neoark> anyone know how to fix this error: SIOCDIFADDR: Cannot assign requested address
<neoark> getting that on networking restart
<mdlueck> crash1hd: I see reports of installing from USB and the boot loader gets put to the wrong place
<crash1hd> mdlueck, well I did try from USB and it created an ubuntu bootloader option in the bios which I have never seen done before
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: well, it looks like the board supports x64 processors (core2duo etc)
<jsemar> so hey guys, I have been using avahi for my local network for some time and it has all seemed to work pretty well for most devices (wireless and otherwise) however, for my android phone, it doesn't seem to work (dns doesn't resolve) does android just not work for this or is there another way?
<mdlueck> ChogyDan: Ja, I would think if the system can boot the LiveCD that should be good enough affirmation that it can run x64
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: maybe pull the drive out, and wave a kitchen magnet around it
<ChogyDan> mdlueck: yeah, I think so too
<neoark> inet6 addr: fe80::3a60:77ff:fe3b:c7d2/64 Scope:Link not sure where that came from
<neoark> is that local ipv6?
<jsemar> oh, and it works on my wifes iphone
<delinquentme> what is the normal directory for programs to be installed into ubuntu?
<delinquentme> like the "Program Files" equivalent
<dee-dee> hi guys
<edbian> delinquentme: it's not as simple but the short answer is /usr/bin
<mdlueck> delinquentme: In Aptitude you can see where each package installs its files to by checking the properties of a package
<neoark> anyone know?
<neoark> or good with sorting out ipv6 problems
<dee-dee> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my dell mini 9. I've never had problems with wireless, but now... The driver for the wireless card is installed and it works. But it cant see my router. Other routers yes, but mine...no. Im using a dlink dir300. Am I missing something?
<MrSassyPants> I have an inexpicable 3000kbit traffic on udp port 137
<MrSassyPants> I just shot down smbd and it's still going
<MrSassyPants> I believe it's going to the networks' printer
<th0r> MrSassyPants: it is windows netbios http://www.iss.net/security_center/advice/Exploits/Ports/137/default.htm
<MrSassyPants> th0r, It's definitely traffic between printer and ubuntu server, I've never seen anything like that
<MrSassyPants> some sort of feedback?
<robin0800> dee-dee, something wrong with your router I would say
<MrSassyPants> feedback loop, I mean
<dee-dee> robin0800, would a rebooting the router help?
<robin0800> dee-dee, can't do any harm
<dee-dee> I'll try that then. Thx
<sebastian_> hello
<Gale0n> hi
<MrSassyPants> my printer sends 3000kbit/s udp on 137 to my ubuntu server, any idea why?
<MrSassyPants> it's a samsung 2850
<dee-dee> robin0800, It works :) Thanks a lot
<robin0800> MrSassyPants, perhaps there is a hung print process that makes the printer keep talking to the originating server
<MrSassyPants> robin0800, hmm
<robinsch> hi
<MrSassyPants> netstat -u reports nothing, which isn't true
<robinsch> i need help
<robin0800> MrSassyPants, recycle the printer
<robinsch> i got 32bit setup for utorrent server to run on my 64 bit natty
<robinsch> i want the server to auto start at logon (not startup)
<robinsch> how do i get the executable to run in background?
<robinsch> ./utserver& works but i don't know how to get it to work at startup
<MrSassyPants> ok, netstat --udp -l -n | grep \:137 produced some output
<th0r> robinsch: put it in .profile
<MrSassyPants> but how can I figure out what program it is? is there something like lsof for ports?
<th0r> robinsch: I think .bash_login will work also
<robinsch> brb, ill give it a shot th0r
<MrSassyPants> ok, the process was nmbd
<lost127> when enabling remote, it only allows me to access it via localhost. how do i change this? it is connected via eth0 and has an IP address.
<cappicard> hmm.. looks like i cannot undervolt my toshiba satellite C655-S5082 (Celeron 900 2.2GHz)
<robinsch> th0r: thats, it worked
<robinsch> thanks*
<fdge> one trick to get a process to run in the background would be to have the output go to a file
<fdge> /path/to/binary > logfile.log
<fdge> or if you don't want a file
<th0r> robinsch: no problem...you're welcome <smile>
<fdge> /path/to/binary > /dev/null
<FloodBot1> fdge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root> hello
<fonrithirong> hi, stupid question: i installed something (gnuradio) and it's in my /usr/local/bin i'm unable to open it by just typing the name of the program. how do i fix this?
<rypervenche> fonrithirong: Are you able to run it by typing "/usr/local/bin/gnuradio" ?
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, gnuradio-companion
<rypervenche> fonrithirong: Are you able to run it by typing "/usr/local/bin/gnuradio-companion" ?
<dfcnvt> Why is it that I will never get empathy to work with video conference?
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, it says cannot import gnuradio
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, "are your pythonpath and ld_library_path set correctly?"
<dfcnvt> I'd like to have my aim & googletalk to work on empathy.. but I am unsuccessful every time I tried to get it to work.
<ylmfos> 3D
<rypervenche> fonrithirong: Why not just install it from the pre-compiled binary in Ubuntu?
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, i need a specific version
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: It's not going to work :P
<rypervenche> fonrithirong: Sounds like something didn't get done in the installation process. How did you install it?
<dfcnvt> Jesus... When it come to video, linux suck at that.
<fonrithirong> ./bootstrap ./configure --enable-grc ./make sudo make install sudo ldconfig
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: You use Google Video for Google Video...
<T-X-CH> Is there a webIRC code that I can insert in my blog that works perfectly with ubuntu?
<dfcnvt> Just any protocol on Empathy would be fine. I have several accounts.
<dfcnvt> None got the video to work.
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, ./bootstrap ./configure --enable-grc ./make sudo make install sudo ldconfig
<dfcnvt> ...Oh, you're saying there is googletalk for linux
<dfcnvt> ?
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: Video won't work with it. You shouldn't expect it to.
<mappum> Is it possible to run an Ubuntu machine with no HDD but a USB drive?
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: There is
<rypervenche> fonrithirong: I don't know then.
<xangua> mappum: don't expect the usb drive to live long ;)
<fonrithirong> rypervenche, no problem, appreciate the help
<xangua> if you plan to use it as a hd
<mappum> xangua: even if I expect to not use too much IO?
<dfcnvt> I don't see empathy in it... http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<krenfrow> does anyone have experience using a Logitech G700 mouse in ubuntu?
<dfcnvt> This suck.
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Atharva> Hii...where can I download ubuntu server 10.10 ?
<Willis420> ubuntu.com
<Atharva> <Willis420> : It's giving 10.04 and 11.04 options..where is 10.10 ?
<rypervenche> dfcnvt: You want voice chat or video chat?
<puff> I'm running ubuntu 10.4 LTS on a thinkpad t520. a) how do I get the wired connection working, and b) is it possible to get both the wired and wireless connections working simultaneously?
<puff> I'm trying to set up a router via web interface, which is firewalled from the wireless side.  And I don't have a second machine handy to look stuff up while I'm trying to figure this out.
<puff> hm, on second thought, forget b), I just want to get this thing working.
<puff> When I do "sudo ifconfig -a" it only shows me wlan0. Is w for wireless? Where's the wired interface?
<rypervenche> puff: Normally you just plug it in and it works. It shold be eth0
<puff> Hm.
<puff> So if I"m on wireless and I plug the wire in, it should automatically turn off wireless and turn on wired?
<krenfrow> Atharva: check out http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/releases/
<Atharva> <krenfrow> : ok..
<rypervenche> puff: That I'm not sure how it works. It has always shown them both as connected...not sure exactly which takes priority.
<Atharva> krenfrow : Thanks :)
<puff> rypervenche: Shown where?
<krenfrow> Atharva: you're welcome
<rypervenche> puff: In the Network Manager.
<krenfrow> Anyone know if programmable buttons on the Logitech G700 mouse work in Ubuntu?
<puff>  rypervenche: Upper right corner on the menu bar?
<puff> I only see two gui tools, the wireless thing on the menu bar, and System/Network Connections.
<puff> Er, System/Preferences/Network Connections.
<rypervenche> puff: Let me think... I don't use Gnome anymore... uhhh It's the applet on your toolbar with your wireless bars. Click on it to show what available connections there are.
<puff> rypervenche: Yeah, that's the one... just shows wireless stuff.
<rypervenche> puff: You tried plugging in your ethernet cable?
<puff> Yeah.
<puff> Hmm, wonder if there's some sort of hardware switch that disables wireless.
<rypervenche> Do you see eth0 when you ifconfig -a ?
<ambuj> Heyy I have stuck somewhere
<robin0800> puff, a switch or key or keys combination
<ambuj> any body gotto help me
<ambuj> I am not able to execute an application
<ambuj> in permissions its showing that you are not the owner
<puff>  Hm, found the switch, it just disables wireless.  When I do ifconfig -a it just shows me lo and wlan0.
 * w30 bios has an enable/disable setting
<puff> I have a green light on the router side of the ethernet jack...
<ambuj> help me please
<Atharva> !enter | ambuj
<ubottu> ambuj: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<puff> On both sides of the ethernet cable, actually.
<puff> So the cable's probably good.
<Atharva> <ambuj> L Then who is the owner ? root ?
<puff> Okay, well, guess I'll shelve this and try again tomorrow.
 * w30 can disable wirless with a Fn key but has to go into bios to enable it again....bummer
<puff> rypervenche thanks.
<puff> robin0800: You too :-).
<ambuj> Atharva : IN properties its giving no privilage to me so i m not able to execute it
<dr_willis> ambuj:  what app? where is the file stored at?
<Atharva> <ambuj> : Have to tried changing the properties as root ?
<ambuj> Atharva : yes its disabled for root ,group and others........I m not able to change its read/write options so not able to execute it
<ambuj> dr_willis : App is tesseract-ocr and its stored in usr/bin
<dr_willis> ambuj: /usr/bin? you need to use root/sudo to change permissiins. not your users filemanager
<dr_willis> sudo chmod +x /path/to/file
<ambuj> dr_willis : trying it
<sdz> Anyone in here run the wm awesome?  Anything you dislike about it (compared to other tiling wm's)?
<bazhang> sdz, issues with it?
<dr_willis> love it or hate it. :'(  :-)
<sdz> bazhang: recently installed linux... trying to decide on a wm...
<dr_willis> i dont care for tiling wms.
<Bdiah> Need a bit of help; I upgraded to 11.04 this evening and am now stuck at the command prompt
<ambuj> dr_willis : How to enter into usr/bin from home folder
<dr_willis> ambuj: enter? i gave a terminal command.  cd /usr/bin
<sdz> dr_willis: why?
<dr_willis> ambuj:  and the first / is imporntant
<dr_willis> sdz i dont work the way they are ment to be used.
<bazhang> sdz, thats a bit out of scope for this channel
<ambuj> dr_willis : kkk.......I tried with chmod but its saying changing the permisions not permitted
<bazhang> ambuj, how did you install it?
<dr_willis> ambuj: whats the exact command you used
<ambuj> dr_willis : sudo apt-get -b install tesseract-ocr
<ambuj> bazhang: see up......I have written
<ambuj> dr_willis : Actually i wanted to download source files also.....how to see source of a installed program
<dr_willis> -b? never noticed that option befor.
<ambuj> bazhang : Actually i wanted to download source files also.....how to see source of a installed program
<ambuj> dr_willis : kkk........I will reinstall it but how to download  source files of programs
<dr_willis> i think we are missing the core of the issue.  perhaps time to start from thebeginning.
<dr_willis> using apt-get should have all permissions set to begin with
<ambuj> kk
<ambuj> I wanna ask : CAN WE SEE SOURCE OF installed SOFTWARES  IN UBUNTU : HOW?
<Bdiah> oh man, this upgrade seems to have wrecked my system
<Bdiah> can't even get to the login screen anymore
<w30> ambuj, I think you can enable source repos in synaptic and then just download them
<HypothesisFrog>  hi. I have a problem ... I have three log files that have grown so big that they've taken up all available space on my root partition. These are kern.log, ufw.log and syslog.1. How do I clear them, or reduce them in size?
<dr_willis> apt-get has that option to download sources to a users home. but i havent dine that in ages. you do need the src repos enabled
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  you could just delete them
<ambuj> w30 : dr_willis : Thanks
<lavezarez> hello fellow ubuntu users
<dr_willis> if they.grow too much you may want tp see what they are logging. ;-)
<HypothesisFrog> dr_willis won't let me do it. The files are open, so it won't.
<dr_willis> HypothesisFrog:  live cd perhaps. ive deleted mine befor without
<dr_willis> needing a livecd
<robin0800> HypothesisFrog, check you have log rotate installed and working
<dr_willis> a. 1 log file sould be an archived version.
<HypothesisFrog> robin0800 it's installed, I don't know if it's working. ps ax|grep logrotate doesn't show anything.
<dr_willis> foo.log.1  foo.log.2.gz   and so on.
<dr_willis> i clean mine out about once a month
<[Ryan]> Can anyone recommend a good vps host? I'm currently with bHost and am looking for alternatives
<HypothesisFrog> thanks
<bazhang> [Ryan], thats pretty much offtopic here, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chanelle> i'm running xubuntu and all of my window borders are missing
<dee-dee> chanelle, are you using compiz?
<chanelle> i think so
<dee-dee> if so you should check your settings.
<chanelle> oh wait yeah i have checked the compiz config thing
<chanelle> window decoration is enabled
<chanelle> nothing has changed
<D_Russ> you know its difficult to get used to gimp after using Photoshop for so many years. Does anyone know of a way to get gimp to lock the tool bars to one window instead of having 3 windows?
<rapage> I have a question
<rapage> I want ubuntu folders to show file eed which is oddxtensions, I just renamed an exe file from uppercase to lowercase and the exe dissapear
<rapage> which is odd
<joe__> Hi!  I'm pretty new to this so bare with me!  My upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 has failed and i need help!!
<rapage> I want to know how can I see all file extensions for good
<D_Russ> what happend joe?
<D_Russ> what happened joe_
<joe__> many open office failed messages then at the end, the upgrade was aborted by the system.  Now it won't boot properly.  I can get you more info
<D_Russ> sorry joe__ this one is over my head
<D_Russ> did you back up?
<joe__> of course not, you know?  I had no idea that this would happen...
<D_Russ> always back up
<D_Russ> well im sure you have heard it many times before
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  thats to be a new feature in the latest gimp i belive. single window mode. it may be a option in older versions.
<joe__> it all may still be there but i just need help at the boot screen to hopefully access everything
<D_Russ> dr_willis, is the latest version available yet?
<dr_willis> joe__:  you can use a live cd to get to the files to backup.
<D_Russ> joe__ i cant help you fix it but i am sure you can get it via live cd
<D_Russ> lol, dr_willis beat me too it
<joe__> YES!  I have a live cd of 10.04.  more info, please!
<D_Russ> stuck it in your pic
<D_Russ> and boot from the CD
<D_Russ> back up your files
<D_Russ> and do a clean install
<joe__> stand-by...
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  latest version is avail. somehow i imagine. ;-)
<D_Russ> must have just become available, i was looking into this about a week ago
<dr_willis> backup your backups
<jseongtae76> Hello, everyone
<dr_willis> D_Russ:  ive seen unofficial mods to do it last year i rwcall
<joe__> ok, i think i can take it from there.  thank you!!
<dr_willis> single window gimp is not imporntant to me. :)
<joe__> however, how do i access my files from the live cd (sorry to be so ignorant!)
<dr_willis> i noemally use 2 monitors
<elky> dr_willis, gimpshop. but i believe it's abandoned
<dr_willis> joe__:  as root from terminal is one way
<Shirakawasuna> single window gimp is great, but the last time I tried it out it wouldn't remember the setting (only temporary)
<Shirakawasuna> also the current dev release of gimp has an arguably nsfw splash image ;)
<dr_willis> elky:  ive seen others besides gimpshop. but its been a while
<elky> yeah he had to fork after the domain got hijacked or something
<jseongtae76> How weather is there?
<rapage> I want ubuntu folders to show file eed which is oddxtensions, I just renamed an exe file from uppercase to lowercase and the exe dissapeared which is odd
<dr_willis> beta setting perhaps.  been ages sibce i last gimpoed
<bazhang> !ot | jseongtae76
<ubottu> jseongtae76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rapage> I want ubuntu folders to show file extensions, I just renamed an exe file from uppercase to lowercase and the exe dissapeared which is odd
<jseongtae76> I'm sorry
<dr_willis> rapage: renamed how?
<rapage> just renamed from let's say CF_UNINST.EXE to cf_uninst.exe
<rapage> and the exe dissapeared
<dr_willis> how...  terminal. nautilus... magic?
<doran> hi i have a quick question i am trying to use a soundblaster live sound card and it shows up when i do sudo lshw but i cannot get it to show up with the alsamixer
<crash1hd> Hmm should the swap go at the beginning or the end of a drive? or does it really even matter? I am asking because I always thought it was supposed to go at the beginning but when I installed ubuntu on this small drive it put the swap automatically at the end? thoguths?
<crash1hd> *thoughts?
<robin0800> doran, you might need a driver for that?
<dr_willis> crash1hd:  not really a big issue these days
<doran> it says driver=Emu10k1
<rapage> I want ubuntu folders to show file extensions, I just renamed an exe file from uppercase to lowercase and the exe dissapeared which is odd
<doran> and it was blacklisted in etc/modprobe.d ossblacklist or something like thatso i deleted that entry
<dr_willis> ive seen it argues both ways in years past when swap was critical. and speeds much sliwer
<rapage> just renamed from let's say CF_UNINST.EXE to cf_uninst.exe
<dr_willis> rapage:  what tool did you use to rename it......
<rapage> no tool I just hit f2
<dr_willis> ive never seen nautilus hide extensions. dies the twrminal show the. exe on the file
<rapage> let me see
<robin0800> doran, and it still dosen't show in alsamixer drop down list
<doran> no sir
<dr_willis> si yoy usen nautilys as the tool..
<Gale0n> hmm
<dr_willis> doran:  add. exe back then
<robin0800> doran, you have rebooted?
<Rokali> hai all
<rapage> no it doesn't show any file extensions
<rapage> just the name of the file
<doran> its labeled in the generic:0 UNCLAIMED in lshw ... and yes i have rebooted
<Rokali> i hav an problem adding tinychat room embed link to pidgin
<Rokali> can anyone help me please
<Gale0n> What problem
<rapage> dr_willis, only the name not file ext
<Rokali> how to add tinychat room to pidgin
<Rokali> ?
<Gale0n> Rokali: What problem ?
<dr_willis> rapage:  if the cli shows no extension then there is none. add. exe to the filename
<rapage> what's cli
<rapage> dr_willis, what's cli
<robin0800> doran, its a pci card? could try it in a different slot
<dr_willis> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<rapage> command line interface?
<Gale0n> Rokali: ?
<rapage> k
<rapage> I don't recall I eliminiated the exe
<rapage> anyway I have anmother question
<Rokali> gale0n
<Gale0n> Rokali: are you there ?
<rapage> I have this file on a zipdisk formatted for fat
<Rokali> yes
<Rokali> gale0n
<rapage> but I cna't see this file on windows why
<Gale0n> Rokali: What's the *full* problem
<Rokali> i need to add an tinychat chat room to pidgin
<rapage> I can see all other files but not this one
<doran> yeah its a pci card
<Rokali> www.tinychat.com/musicmazaa
<Rokali> this room i need to add in pidgin
<Rokali> is it possible or nt
<bazhang> rapage, on windows? whats the connection to ubunty
<bazhang> Rokali, try #pidgin
<Gale0n> Rokali: TinyChat isn't included on Pidgin by default.
<Rokali> so wat to do
<Rokali> gale0n
<Gale0n> Rokali: /join #talkhere
<doran> i read some stuff about adding  snd_emu10kx_load="YES" to the load.conf but i have no idea where that is
<Gale0n> Rokali: you here ?
<lhdc> hi guys
<rapage> I have downloaded this file on ubuntu to a zipdisk formatted fat, this disk has like 10 object 9 files 1 folder I can see all 10 in ubuntu but on windows I cant see this file however when I go to properties the spaced used reflects this file is there
<IridiumScaffold> has anyone got ubuntu iscsi boot to work reliably?
<bazhang> rapage, so nothing about ubuntu
<IridiumScaffold> rapage: i have this problem sometimes
<bazhang> rapage, ##windows for that
<IridiumScaffold> rapage: the solution is to use cygwin to copy the file somewhere else.
<lhdc> could anyone give me some advice on how should I find duplicate files by content, not filename,size or date
<IridiumScaffold> I can't remember what it turned out actually caused it.
<rapage> !cygwin
<IridiumScaffold> lhdc: FSLint is good for this.
<bazhang> rapage, wrong channel:  ##windows for windows support
<lhdc> IridiumScaffold: thanks iridium. thatś a nice tool
<Brewmaster619> Yeah, but rapage would get better answers here; nobody at ##windows would have a clue
<bazhang> Brewmaster619, not true actually, and moot. this is ubuntu support only
<rapage> IridiumScaffold,
<rapage> as far I get cygwin is an app for windows that provides unix tools
<qin> rapage: /j #cygwin ?
<bazhang> !ot | rapage
<ubottu> rapage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juxta_> I've recently installed a kernel update, on reboot a module that's automatically compiled by DKMS is not loading - it seems to be compiled against something other than the current linux-headers. Is it possible to tell DKMS to rebuild a module?
<IridiumScaffold> juxta: if you run dkms uninstall on the module
<IridiumScaffold> and then re-add it with dkms it'll be built against the current kernel correctly
<IridiumScaffold> it's probably happening because the makefile uses something other then the ${kernelver} environment variable to find linux headers.
<juxta_> IridiumScaffold, thanks - I will give it a shot right now
<juxta_> it's a networking module annoyingly enough which means I'm out in the garage where the machine is trying to fix it :)
<lhdc> I've put scripts in folder /usr/bin that links to the shell script in my ~/bin folder, that way I can Alt+F2 and type in the script name. Is there any other way I can achieve the same effect if Im not root, or sudoer?
<lsv> does anyone knows how to remove software from bash?
<lsv> my brother installed "wine" but I don't want it, and I need to free some space.
<crash1hd> Just wondering if I install ubuntu and place the home director on its own partition how big should the partition that contains the ubuntu os be?
<bazhang> lsv, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<javier_> Hi. I have some problems with errors in my hard drive and I'm going to format it and reinstall ubuntu. Shold I follow any advice in order to recover my hard-drive "health" before the new instalation=
<linuxuz3r> hey bazhang
<linuxuz3r> can you do me a favor can i message you
<Gale0n> javier_: what problems
<bazhang> linuxuz3r, ok
<lsv> bazhang: thanks.  Would that remove everything dealing with wine?
<bazhang> lsv, you wish to use the purge option?
<dr_willis> purgeing wine will not delete apps installed with wine. ie; user installed windows games
<lsv> bazhang: yeah something like that.  I just want to free as much space as possible.  But I don't know if that would remove some stuff that other programs would need.
<juxta_> IridiumScaffold, I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it with DKMS, but it still complains of an invalid module format
<qin> lsv: sudo apt-get purge wine<TAB> (wine 1.2 or 1.3) also rm -r ~/.wine (carefull, will remove all stuff installed in wine)
<bazhang> lsv, the config files won't be that much space
<molgan> hello ubuntu guyz
<Gale0n> Hi again molgan
<javier_> Gale0n: I hear some strange noise when it's working hard, and when I check hard drive usage, it's says there are sectors with errors
<Gale0n> <<< Gale0n
<Gale0n> javier_: Sounds like hardware problems
<IridiumScaffold> justxa_: sorry I misled you. you need to use the "remove" function
<SIFTU> javier_: do not use that drive then
<Gale0n> If you physically hear it
<theTwiz> hi all
<SIFTU> javier_: run smartmontools on it
<molgan> lolz, I am working on the current user uptime, and hit a bit of a snag, but looking into it.
<lsv> thanks dr_willis, qin, and bazhang.  I'll try what qin said.
<molgan> it's for a conky config.
<Gale0n> What's the snag? :F
<Gale0n> :D
<IridiumScaffold> juxta_: the order of events is "dkms remove" and then "dkms uninstall" and then "dkms install"
<javier_> SIFTU: How to run that?
<molgan> getting it only to display the user uptime
<IridiumScaffold> raw dkms uninstall doesn't remove the built module, so it doesn't get rebuilt when you instal l it
<brandon> Is it possible to allow a non-root user to dd directly to a specific harddrive, but not any other. I need this to stay through removing the drive, so moddify /dev/sdb won't work.
<molgan> I can use ${user_times}
<juxta_> IridiumScaffold, righto - sorry, my mistake
<Gale0n> molgan: That's what we were talking about earlier ><
<SIFTU> javier_: I have a script if you would like.. make sure you have smartmontools installed
<juxta_> just did it now and it seems to have worked :)
<IridiumScaffold> brandon: sounds like you need to make a udev rule. i'm not familiar with how though.
<molgan> Gale0n: I may have not seen that comment...
<juxta_> what would you suggest I look at to prevent it from happening next kernel update IridiumScaffold?
<Gale0n> molgan: what comment
<SIFTU> brandon: possibly with a udev rule
<javier_> to be honest, I'm not sure if it's a hard drive stuff. What happens is (both in windows and ubuntu) that some times it start working hardly (slow and so on and hard working) and a strange noice starts sounding, and it sound bad. Then, after a minute or so, it get's back to normal
<molgan> Gale0n: I don't know which, the last comment about user uptime
<Gale0n> javier_: hardware problem
<brandon> SIFTU: thanks, it looks like google can take it from here
<Gale0n> molgan: Lol, it never worked
<dr_willis> time to invest in a new hd. soon
<SIFTU> javier_: I PMed you my script
<javier_> Gale0n: how could I check what concrete problem I have?
<qin> javier_: Your harddrive is saing: back up me before i will die.
<Gale0n> javier_: I'm not a hardware guy :(
<somsip> javier_: I am learning this the hard way as we speak...
<molgan> Gale0n: do you use conky?
<Gale0n> javier_: I agree with qin
<Gale0n> molgan: nope
<molgan> ok.
<Gale0n> I don't know what it is ^^
<dr_willis> bad sectors are bad. no cookies for them
<molgan> text based system moniter injected into your desktop.
<dr_willis> !conky
<Gale0n> molgan: oh ok.
<molgan> anyone know conky well?
<javier_> qin, Gale0n: it's what I think, that can be hard drive stuff. What I thought I could better do (I have back up already) is to reinstall everything, and maybe it will work a bit lighter and it will be better
<dr_willis> conky has gained a lot of features lately
<bazhang> molgan, let me get you a guide
<molgan> Gale0n: well from command ${user_times} I get tty0h 10m 43s
<Gale0n> javier_: Get a new had drive
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867076   molgan
<SIFTU> javier_: more blocks will go bad and the drive will die.. get a new one if you have tested it and it failed
<Gale0n> hm
<molgan> bazhang: looking....
<javier_> Gale0n: but I'm I going to change hard drive while this still works?
<javier_> SIFTU: to test it is that script?
<SIFTU> javier_: that will do a test on all drives in your system
<Gale0n> javier_: Yes, unless you wanna wait till the last possible second, where your harddisk explodes
<SIFTU> javier_: I use it on my RAID array
<javier_> SIFTU: how to do it? run that on terminal?
<Kaigeos> can anyone tell me the path to linux-headers-2.6.38-11-generic is? vmware player needs it, apt-get say's it's already installed.
 * Kaigeos shrug
<SIFTU> javier_: yes on a terminal
<lsv> thanks for the help.  Wine is gone and the ~/.wine is also gone.
<Gale0n> Kaigeos: use find
<javier_> the whole thing? at one time?
<lsv> Kaigeos: mine is on /boot
<l403> daily live54 doesnt support ext4, does it?
<l403> 64
<lsv> just one quick question.  Does ubuntu run nicely on a mini with lets say 2Gb of ram?
<bazhang> l403, daily live of what
<bazhang> lsv, very
<Gale0n> d
<Brewmaster619> lsv: very nicely
<w30> lsv, how much drive space do you have?
<lsv> I want to save money and buy an eee pc series 1000.  They look awesome.
<bazhang> l403, 11.10 daily?
<l403> yeah
<bazhang> l403, sure , #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 please
<lsv> w30: drive space?  On my laptop or the eee pc?
<l403> sry.
<w30> lsv, on the mini you want
<l403> do you guys know which live does support ext4. I guess thats my real question
<bazhang> l403, ext4 all ubuntu support that
<lsv> w30: I think it has 320 Gb or something.  Let me check.
<ar9> how can I acces a windows machine that doesn't have a password? it works fine with a password but not whitout
<w30> lsv, I got a gift HP mini with XP and it only had a 8.8 gig ssd drive
<qin> ar9: Where is Ubuntu part?
<FvckYourself> Fuck Ubuntu.
<qin> Bye
<w30> lsv, I couldn't even put word on it without running out of room.
<lsv> w30: yeah I was seeing that, some models have like 40 ssd but this one has 160 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASUS-Eee-PC-1000H-/120787122108?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1c1f7937bc
<Daigoro> How do I return irssi back to it's default settings?
<lsv> w30: D:
<Gale0n> Daigoro: /RESET
<Daigoro> thanks
<qin> DingGGu_: mv ~/.irssi ~/.irssi_old
<w30> lsv, I put Lubuntu on it and it works great, it's a light weight memory and hard drive conserving ubuntu variant
<Gale0n> Lubuntu = Light Ubuntu ?
<lsv> w30: But even if it just has 160 Gb, I want it.  The laptop I have now it's too big to take to school.
<pangolin> !lubuntu | Gale0n
<ubottu> Gale0n: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<soreau> Galaxor: ubuntu with lxde as default
<Gale0n> kk
<DingGGu_> ?
<qin> lsv: You really want to pass laptop type with term like "linux" "ubuntu" "wifi" "webcam", etc to google, to see what is feedback.
<w30> lsv, yeah, my big laptop needs a trailer to haul it on and a portable generator for more than 2 hours of life
<lsv> qin: yeah, sometimes I see some people here with some problems.  Luckly I never have problems with mine :D
<qin> w30: It is really sad, when battery is flat before you done with coffee ;)
<lsv> w30: haha.  And my battery is "broken"...  I need another one -__-
<w30> lsv, lubuntu uses ubuntu repositories so you can make it the same as ubuntu application wise.
<lsv> so does anyone wants to buy me the eee pc?  Just ~$100 with shipping...  haha.
<Gale0n> lsv: Come to SA, we have it on sale
<w30> lsv, Sure, I'll have my butler drop one off at your door.
<lsv> Gale0n: SA?
<k0d0k_ng0r3k> good morning
<k0d0k_ng0r3k> :D
<lsv> w30: Oh how nice of you haha.
<Gale0n> Southern Afri`a
<Gale0n> Africa *
<k0d0k_ng0r3k> :)
<lsv> Gale0n: mmm, I don't even have the money to buy the mini...  I would like to visit Africa some time.
<rustyshackleford> I'm having trouble getting my ubuntu box to output to my tv. I have a DVI to VGA converter, and the VGA to composite cable. it outputs fine to my DVI monitor (which I'm currently using). Any thoughts as to how I can troubleshoot this?
<jausfeld> may I ask a question here?
<rustyshackleford> you mean another question.
<rustyshackleford> yes :)
<jausfeld> thanks.  I think I have read just about every wifi hotspot help guide on the net and for the life of me I cannot seem to get mine to work right.
<jausfeld> I have eth0 connected to a linksys router which assigns and ip no prob.
<jausfeld> I can ping the world without issues.
<molgan> lol
<jausfeld> I have also set up isc-server and hostapd for the wifi card.
<rustyshackleford> re: my problem, that should have said component cable, not composite
<jausfeld> It broadcasts no problem connects clients and assignes ip addresses in the expected range.
<jausfeld> If wlan0 and eth0 are all ok
<Kaigeos> how would you uninstall an app you installed from a .bundle file?
<jausfeld> why can any client connected to wlan0 not get to the internet?
<crash1hd> Something that seems to be missing from any of the ubuntu guides regarding partitioning (unless I cant seem to find it) is a decent guide on how big each partition should be and why? does anyone know of such guide?
<bazhang> crash1hd, how big a hdd
<crash1hd> I am installing windows 7 and ubuntu, I am thinking of having my boot partition on its own as well as my home directory on its own partition the hdd I am planning on having this on is 250gb
<villa> hello
<villa> how can I extract data from a commen file?
<crash1hd> bazhang, oh and I will be having an 8gb swap cause there is 8gb in the system
<crash1hd> bazhang, also everything I am storing will be on my other 4 drives that are 2TB each for storage
<bazhang> crash1hd, ntfs for those?
<crash1hd> no ext4
<bazhang> crash1hd, shared 2TB?
<crash1hd> how do you mean?
<lsv> well, I must go.  Thanks for all the help, it was awesome talking to you all.  Bye :D
<crash1hd> primarily an ubuntu system only adding windows 7 for the occasional game
<crash1hd> so it will have a very small foot print
<bazhang> crash1hd, the 4 shared 2TB wil be ntfs, right?
<crash1hd> no they are ext4
<bazhang> crash1hd, windows wont be able to access that
<crash1hd> they already have data on them
<crash1hd> I know
<crash1hd> not worried about that
<bazhang> ok
<crash1hd> this is a media server
<bazhang> yep
<crash1hd> and I feel ext is safer then ntfs
<crash1hd> lol
<bazhang> how much for windows7 ?
<crash1hd> exactly thats the part I am not sure
<crash1hd> what would be the min
<crash1hd> figuring 25gb
<crash1hd> or 20 even
<bazhang> ##windows probably but that sounds about right
<crash1hd> yeah for sure :) I am more curious about how much space for ubuntu when the /home directory is on its own partition
<bazhang> so /boot / /swap and /home , correct ?
<crash1hd> and / yes
<crash1hd> oh crud didnt see your / lol sorry
<bazhang>  20 for / would be generous
<crash1hd> yeah figure /boot = 250mb /swap = 8gb / = ? and /home =  remaining
<crash1hd> ok
<crash1hd> that gives lots of room for app installing
<bazhang> you'd have to install nearly every package
<bazhang> yep.
<crash1hd> would I be able to do the same with 10 or 15 or would I be constricting it by that point?
<bazhang> 15 would be fine
<bazhang>  /home would be by far the largest
<bazhang> around 200 GB if my math is right
<jausfeld> Question:  eth0 works ok, wlan0 (master) works ok, comes up on boot and auto broadcasts.  eth0 and wlan0 are on different subnets.  Clients connecting via wlan0 are assigned IP address in the expected range.  But unfortunatly they cannot ping eth0 or get online
<crash1hd> which makes sense
<jausfeld> Bridge utilities or my configuration (interpretation of configuration) does not work either.
<crash1hd> bazhang, problem is I dont know what I would put in those 200 lol since /downloads is its own drive
<bazhang> crash1hd, well a nice luxury to have, but that partitioning scheme sounds fine
<crash1hd> I guess I could make it 10gb for / as I can always resize it later as long as the /home is not full
<crash1hd> or do you think I should make it 15 to be on the safe side
<bazhang> better to err on the side of too much than too little imo crash1hd
<crash1hd> hmm I know what will fill up the 200 lol ubuntus version of vmware images lol
<crash1hd> good point :)
<aaas> anyone set up a squid proxy to allow connection from an external ip?
<crash1hd> hmm I had installed ubuntu onto this drive already (just as a quick test) and it installed a 20mb /boot/efi thats fat16 what is that all about?
<tomas__> Hello, can someone help me with a problem installing Kubuntu 11.04?
<theTwiz> im getting a "lost page write due to I/O error" in my syslog everytime I attempt to transfer a large file via ftp, and the entire filesystem goes into read-only. the drive passes SMART. this does not occur on my other two drives in a raid 0 array. any ideas?
<g0rs> tomas__: ask your question directly
<g0rs> tomas__: you better ask in #kubuntu
<theTwiz> clarification: "everytime i transfer a large file TO the server in question", so a write operation
<tomas__> I get to 75% install then an error saying SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bazhang> tomas__, from an install cd?
<g0rs> bazhang: he left
<crash1hd> So if I understan the logic of moving /home to its own partition if I have another /home and I use it on a new install will it automatically know all the programs and reinstall them? or am I not understanding it right?
<jausfeld> Question:  eth0 works ok, wlan0 (master) works ok, comes up on boot and auto broadcasts.  eth0 and wlan0 are on different subnets.  Clients connecting via wlan0 are assigned IP address in the expected range.  But unfortunatly they cannot ping eth0 or get online
<jausfeld> Bridge utilities or my configuration (interpretation of configuration) does not work either.
<SIFTU> jausfeld: so you are bridging instead of routing? with 2 diff subnets?
<jausfeld> Thanks for reaching out SIFTU
<jausfeld> I would rather make a simple wifi hotspot.
<jausfeld> so they do not "have" to be on different subnets.
<SIFTU> jausfeld: ok so you want both interfaces on the same subnet
<SIFTU> and yes you would do that with bridgeutils
<jausfeld> and it is installed.
<jausfeld> bridge utils
<jausfeld> but when I put in the simple link the whole system crashes
<SIFTU> jausfeld: you followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<jausfeld> this is between eth0 and eth1
<jausfeld> not between eth0 and wlan0
<SIFTU> just substitute
<SIFTU> the bridge doesnt care
<mtnman80> Hello.  Can someone help me with a problem regarding Ubuntu starting up ... in lieu of disconnecting a USB drive improperly?
<jausfeld> read something about frames being ignored if not originating from the AP
<dadinck> I have a new installation of Natty Narwhal. I was contemplating doing some updates, but previous experience says that if I update everything, something will break. Does anyone have some pointers on good/bad updates?
<mtnman80> I have an IBM Thinkpad T43 business model ...
<SIFTU> jausfeld: dd-wrt/openwrt/tomato all bridge like you want
<mtnman80> When I start up, it just goes to a blank black screen with a j at the top of the screen the cursor blinking after it ...
<pangolin> GirlyBitch: family friendly nicks are mandatory in all ubuntu channels, please change your nick now.
<jausfeld> does openwrt work ok on 11.04
<pangolin> this is the only time I ask.
<mtnman80> And that is after the IBM start up screen ...
<SIFTU> jausfeld: no they are distros for routers
<SIFTU> jausfeld: but you could use their doco
<jausfeld> so a complete reinstall then?
<__machine> if i add an smb mount in fstab… and ubuntu boots and the smb share is unavailable… will ubuntu auto mount it when it becomes available (or some program tries to access it)? or if it mounts ok at boot, but then the file server goes offline… what happens to the mount?
<jausfeld> Not opposed.  It is all about the end result.
<BitchyGirl> pangolin: Ok now
<jausfeld> SITFU which of bunch would your recommend giving a shot first?
<SIFTU> jausfeld: no, i was just suggesting you could see the bridge config on their doco and use it in ubuntu.. those distro are for hardware routers running arm procs
<BitchyGirl> Hi my ubuntu won't recognise my flash disk
<mtnman80> It has to be a problem with the computer trying to read the flash drive that was removed after shutting down the computer without commanding the computer to "safely remove" ...
<jausfeld> The hotspot is dedicated.
<mtnman80> can anyone help?
<pangolin> BitchyGirl: no.
<jausfeld> Small little via nano box
<BitchyGirl> And beware of the user GirlyGirl ... He tries to make people run an erase script
<BitchyGirl> It contains rm -rf
<jausfeld> USB atheros card
<BitchyGirl> pangolin: You suggest a nick
<BitchyGirl> pangolin: I'm bad with ames
<BitchyGirl> names
<fancyninja> BitchyGirl- run sudo fdisk -l
<mtnman80> can anyone help me with my startup problem?
<pangolin> TrollyTroll comes to mind. change your nick now or I am banning you.
<BitchyGirl> pangolin: ok
<dadinck> BitchyGirl: how about "FemaleDog?"
<pangolin> thank you.
<jausfeld> BitchyGirl - how about "mildlyannoyedlady"?
<jausfeld> SIFTU
<jausfeld> ok I will thanks.
<jausfeld> maybe just install the distro anyway.  The drivers are basically in the kernel at this point anyway.  Should go right in like a charm
<mtnman80> Is anyone knowledgeable with helping someone with an Ubuntu startup problem on an IBM Thinkpad?
<mtnman80> Anyone at all?
<pAt_> mtnman80: just wrirte you problem and lets see then if anyone can help you out
<theTwiz> im getting I/O errors on one disk - how do I determine if it is hardware failure or configuration/software failure?
<theTwiz> already ran smartctrl, and the drive passed
<mtnman80> pAt_: because I did not safely remove an USB flash drive before shutting down my computer ... and then removed it after shutting down ... my computer now does not complete startup ...
<mtnman80> I am running Ubuntu ...
<mtnman80> pAt_: I am running Ubuntu ...
<mtnman80> p
<Mithadon> I love ubuntu 10.04 but 11.04 pisses me off
<Mithadon> join #wolfgame !
<kandrew> Pahaha
<mtnman80> pAt_: I think it is trying to read the USB flash drive.  I plugged it back in, but it is still having the same problem ...
<pangolin> Mithadon: Please don't advertise/spam in here.
<Mithadon> alright, sorry
<mtnman80> pAt_: trying to read the flash drive upon startup, I mean ..
 * kandrew comforts Mithadon
<pAt_> mtnman80: I ment to ask the crowed, not me ;)
<mtnman80> Can anyone help me with my problem?
<mtnman80> When I startup my IBM Thinkpad (running strictly Ubuntu) it is trying to read a USB flash drive that was not "safely removed" before shutting down last time ... and then USB drive was physically removed after shutting down ...
<mtnman80> Do I have to manipulate something in the BIOS settings to get it to properly startup again?
<mtnman80> I would really appreciate anyone's help!
<mtnman80> I really sucks that currently I cannot use my computer because of this stupid problem ...
<mtnman80> it really sucks, I mean ...
<crash1hd> If creating a boot partition should I make it ext 2 3 or 4?
<mtnman80> pAt_: OK, I'm not getting any responses.  Is there a better channel to ask this question in?
<pAt_> I would check the BIOS settings for the first boot device and change that in case mtnman80
<pAt_> no mtnman80 its is the right channel, but maybe not the best time
<mtnman80> pAt_: OK, let me tell you the choices I have in the BIOS settings ... and see if you can help properly order the devices that the system references when starting up ...
<crash1hd> mtnman80, not that I have any idea on this but have you tried putting the thumbdrive back in? before restarting
<mtnman80> crash1hd: yes, I have.  Still have the same problem.  Good thought, though :)
<crash1hd> where does it lockup?
<raj-darkmystery> strange issue useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<mtnman80> crash1hd: right after the introductory IBM Thinkpad screen (which also allows for the option of entering the BIOS settings), it just goes to a blank screen with one letter at the top ...
<crash1hd> hmm that is odd
<crash1hd> what is the letter?
<mtnman80> crash1hd: letter j
<crash1hd> have you tried to boot with a different device in the usb port?
<crash1hd> I am just shooting out longshot ideas
<crash1hd> as I know the feeling of frustration
<mtnman80> crash1hd: I can try with the other flash drive that I have.  We'll see if that works ...
<crash1hd> seems odd but maybe the only other thing you can do is go into your bios and look for anything that says usb and disable it
<NickMind> someone clear my head.  This line:  *.*;auth,authpriv.none          -/var/log/syslog ...  I my syslog.conf said all messages are writing to syslog.  Correct?
<nronksr> what other app can I use to get an iso to usb for usb-booting?  unetbootin isn't working properly on this system.
<NickMind> But when i look in syslog file i don't see all.
<mtnman80> crash1hd: when I plugged in the other USB drive, the black screen after the introductory IBM screen now says "Invalid system disk.  Replace the disk, and then place any key ..."
<crash1hd> sounds like your bios is trying to boot from the usb device
<mtnman80> crash1hd: ok.  let me go into BIOS and see if I can disable any of the USB settings ... just a sec ...
<crash1hd> you need to look into your bios settings for boot order or keep pressing f8 usually gives you the ability to boot from choice
<crash1hd> dont disable
<crash1hd> mtnman80, look for boot order
<crash1hd> and change it so that the usb device is not at the front
<mtnman80> yeah, I've been playing with the boot order.  let me tell you what I have when I get to that screen in BIOS .... just a sec ...
<crash1hd> k
<mtnman80> crash1hd: yeah, I know ... if I can just get it to boot up ... then I will plug the USB drive I originally had in again ... and properly remove it ... and restart ... to reset the system (if you will)
<mtnman80> crash1hd: "HDD0" and "HDD1" is the hard drive, right?
<mtnman80> crash1hd: "IDE HDD0" and "IDE HDD1", that is ... ???
<crash1hd> yes
<crash1hd> those are hard drives
<archmage_> whats the IDE stand for
<mtnman80> crash1hd: This did not work last time I tried this, but I will let you know what i get on the black screen ...
<mtnman80> crash1hd: This is what I got: "PXE-E61: Media test failure.  Check Cable" and "PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM"
<mtnman80> crash1hd: ... and then it says "Operating System not found"
<crash1hd> archmage_, IDE = Integrated Drive Electronics
<tensorpudding> what it stands for isn't that important
<tensorpudding> what's important is the connectors they use
<tensorpudding> IDE drives have the old wide ribbon cables
<mtnman80> crash1hd: that is what I got after setting the primary two devices in the boot order to the two IDE drives I just mentioned.  What the heck?
<crash1hd> mtnman80, hmm not sure beyond that I would google what those are but it sounds like you lost your boot loader (You may have to go into live cd (if you can) and see if you can fix your mbr)
<NickMind> someone msg me if your all good with syslog configuration.
<mtnman80> crash1hd: what do you mean by "boat loader" ?
<lapion> mtnman80, most ide controllers use scsi-emulation, and get /dev/sd designations
<crash1hd> mtnman80, boot loader is what loads the OS
<mtnman80> crash1hd: wait a second, now it's booting up just fine it seems.  So weird!  Let me log in, plug in the USB device I originally had in, properly remove it, restart, and then see if things are still working normally ...
<mtnman80> lapion: can you explain that just a little bit more?  I would like to understand :)
<crash1hd> in your bios you can set your boot order of devices
<crash1hd> mtnman80, glad its working
<tinfury> I can't seem to get desktop cube to work on 11.04 with gnome classic. Can anyone help?
<tinfury> I have an NVidia 7400 but nothing seems to work. In the compiz config manager none of the settings seem to take
<mtnman80> lapion: what is "scsi-emulation", I mean?
<mtnman80> lapion: I understand the /dev/sd designations.  That was my problem ... and for some reason when I did not remove it properly ... it seemed like the boot order got all screwed up in BIOS ...
<sammy> so I'm aware installing a .deb from a newer version is risky, and its better to use `apt-get -b source -t newdistname package` but I'd like to install a package from debian sid. should I light up the entire repository in my sources, or can I use apt-get to build the package from source using the downloaded files from, say, using dget?
<lapion> ide controllers on newer kernels use drivers that emulate scsi controllers so instead of ide0-master=/dev/hda ide1-master=/dev/hdc ide0-master=/dev/sda ide1-master=sdb ( that is if there are no slave drives
<mtnman80> lapion: ok. the driver part I get.  what are "scsi controllers", though?
<mtnman80> lapion: forgive me for still being a little ignorant with actual computer / OS components ...
<sonno> Hey everyone. I've been having a lot of trouble with my pc lately and would like to quit bumming on my brother's. I downloaded damn small linux onto a flash drive and can't seem to figure out if I can get my WUSB54G to work with it. From what I've read, some say it's impossible, and others that I just need a driver.
<lapion> scsi=smaal computer systems interface
<sonno> Anybody have a clue how I can find out or do something about it?
<lapion> small
<mtnman80> lapion: I see.  so let me see if I understand what you are saying.  so the system was reading the driver for my USB to emulate the scsi controllers on my system?
<sonno> WUSB54G being a linksys wireless adapter (in case someone knows about internet config, but not model numbers)
<mtnman80> lapion: why the heck did the system automatically think it needed to boot from the USB ... after I improperly removed it?  that is so strange!
<Stingray88> Hey guys, I had a SMB server configuration GUI for Ubuntu before, hard drive crashed and I installed ubuntu on a new drive... but I can't seem to find that SMB GUI, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Flannel> sonno: You should ask in #damnsmalllinux, which likely means you should really be using tinycore and asking in #tinycorelinux
<lapion> mtnman80, that has nothing to do with ubuntu/linux you are mixing things up
<sonno> Well if you don't have an answer, you could help with the wording of the question.
<sonno> Or not reply.
<sonno> That'd be okay too.
<mtnman80> lapion: ok.  sorry for my misunderstanding.  you are talking about hardware, then?
<sonno> Flannel: Is tiny core a distro?
<Flannel> sonno: this channel is for Ubuntu support, not general linux questions.  There's 1400 people in here, we can't just have random questions being asked, it would make this channel useless.
<Flannel> sonno: yes.
<sonno> I've only ever messed with ubuntu for a very short while.
<sonno> I understand. Thanks for the advice.
<usr_1104> hi all, anyone here use clonezilla before?
<lapion> mtnman80, I was talking about hardware and how linux manages it, your problem is not linux/unix related but rather bios related
<sonno> I just remembered the ubuntu folks being knowledgable and friendly. Thanks again.
<mtnman80> lapion: I see.  So it has to do with automatic configurations for my BIOS and how it operates in various situations ...
<bitsflash> 007minhoca
<Stingray88> Does anyone know of a SMB server configuration GUI for Ubuntu?
<lapion> mtnman80, if your system keeps on trying to boot of usb devices enter the bios and change the boot order, or disconnect all usb disks at boot
<mtnman80> lapion: I just know to make sure to remove this "ext4-formatted" USB drive properly from now on so as to not run into anymore problems with it.  I think I'm actually going to reformat it to the file system that allows me to use it on both a Windows PC and in Linux ...
<Stingray88> I had one before
<tinfury> Anyone?
<lapion> mtnman80, that is unless you installed the ubuntu on a usb stick.
<lapion> mtnman80, or maybe you setup grub to boot via usb
<mtnman80> lapion: yeah, I've already reorderd the boot order ... and that took care of the startup problem.  If I tell the BIOS to disconnect all USB disks at boot ... will I still be able to use the flash drive after it boots up into Ubuntu?
<mtnman80> how do I setup grub to boot via usb?
<mtnman80> lapion: how do I setup grub to boot via USB?  I think this is a wise idea ...
<lapion> mtnman80, I was just teling you in case you dud so..
<lapion> I run my linux system of an external usb-hdd because the laptop has a defect internal sata controller
<Stingray88> Does anyone know of an SMB server gui
<Stingray88> I had one before and I can't find it now
<Ben64> nautilus lets you browse network shares
<sammy> Stingray88: youre talking about a GUI to configure a samba server on your ubuntu box?
<Almighty> is it possible to have a faulty library in a folder that's getting used instead of a good one in a folder like /lib/
<Stingray88> sammy: correct
<mtnman80> lapion: no but like ... do I put grub on my ext4-formatted USB ... as a backup?
<sammy> Stingray88: check out system-config-samba
<usr_1104> anyone here can help on clonezilla for imaging ubuntu ext4 fs?
<Stingray88> sammy: thanks will do
<usr_1104> i have problem doing that to my hp elitebook 8450w
<atlantean> I configured samba on ubuntu and then I shared it with a vista pc.... later I revoked the share..... the vista pc upgraded to win 7.  Will the share need to be redone?
<sammy> so I'm aware installing a .deb from a newer version is risky, and its better to use `apt-get -b source -t newdistname package` but I'd like to install a package from debian sid. should I light up the entire repository in my sources, or can I use apt-get to build the package from source using the downloaded files from, say, using dget?
<mtnman80> lapion: I think you can save an image of the OS to an USB, if I am not mistaken ...
<Almighty> what's the variable for search paths for libraries etc?
<mtnman80> lapion: or can't you back up your current system on a USB?
<atlantean> Hello everyone
<Ben64> sammy: the best thing to do would be to find an ubuntu repo for it
<sammy> Ben64: the ubuntu repo is 4 minor versons behind. the newest ppa is one. I'm happy to properly build it from the sid source files, there are very few patches installed and most have been applied over the last few minor versions. I'm just curious about people's experience with adding a debian repo and building from source that way, or if its easy enough to just grab the sources for a single package.
<Ben64> source is pretty easy
<Ben64> i build my own mplayer
<archmage_> dang
<mtnman80> lapion: anyway, thanks for your input :)
<sammy> Ben64: from the mplayer original sources, or from debian patched and tested sources, with proper control and init files etc etc
<sammy> Ben64: I'd rather not go the whole 'build a debian package from source' route since someone already has for this version.
<Ben64> actually, mplayer2, their original source
<Ben64> mplayer2 works much better for me
<sammy> Ben64: yeah, I considered that, but since sid already has a debian package for this version, Id rather just rebuild that against my copies of erlang, libc etc etc (since you shouldnt mix/match binarires from newer versions)
<Ben64> that just seems like more work, imo
<sammy> Ben64: if I were to build the package from oneiric, its a single command :)
<sammy> Ben64: and if I were to add the sid repository to my sources.list, its also a single command
<sammy> apt-get -b source -t oneiric packagename < will rebuild from the oneiric source package on my natty system, if it compiles correctly and all the dependencies are available
<u_1104> skype always crash on my Ubuntu 11.04, any cure?
<zykotick9> sammy, mixing repos with other distros (including debian) is a bad idea.  building mplayer from the original source makes a lot more sense to me.
<joshua291981> Enter text here...hi
<u_1104> joshua291981, hi
<u_1104> zykotick9, can u help me?
<oxo> hi all
<u_1104> oxo, hi, u need help?
<zykotick9> u_1104, sorry, skype isn't free software - i can't help.
<u_1104> zykotick9, okay, thanks
<u_1104> zykotick9, is there equivalent free software for Ubuntu that can use to conenct to skype?
<oxo> im lookink for a free vpn service like hotspot shield in winfows for my lovely ubuntu
<zykotick9> u_1104, i *wish* there was
<u_1104> zykotick9, lol, okay....
<sammy> zykotick9: why is it a bad idea if I am recompiling the package from its sources?
<Yusuke> Hello, i tried to boot 11.04 beta1 in my pendrive . i used Universal USB Installer v1.7.9 ..but when i tried to boot it lags at "SYSLINUX 3.86 blablabla".
<sammy> zykotick9: its already a debian package, so its dependencies are well marked and can be built from source if necessary as well. I'm well aware mixing binaries from newer versions is a bad idea, that is what I'm trying to avoid.
<sammy> zykotick9: but someone has already gone through the trouble to make a debian package for this application, complete with working init scripts log rotation etc etc. there's no point in me using the developer's original, vanilla source package.
<Yusuke> Hello, i tried to boot 11.04 beta1 in my pendrive . i used Universal USB Installer v1.7.9 ..but when i tried to boot it lags at "SYSLINUX 3.86 blablabla".
<zykotick9> sammy, it's your computer - you should do what YOU want, not what some random guy (me) on the internet says.  good luck man.
<pooky> I'm running thunderbird 7 under 11.04 ubuntu and I continuously get the error "failed to create drawable"
<pooky> I tried to look online for a solution, but couldn't really get an answer relevant to just thunderbird
<pooky> firefox seems to work fine however, would anyone here have a suggestion?
<Yusuke> thanks pooky
<sammy> zykotick9: I'm genuinely curious, I didn't mean to imply I thought you were wrong. I thought the issue with mixing binary versions was the libraries they were compiled against. I thought having apt-get build packages from source for you solved that issue.
<Yusuke> you are genuinely right sammy
<mtnman80> can anyone help me with a startup problem on my IBM Thinkpad related to the BIOS settings.  I am running Ubuntu ...
<mtnman80> ???
<u_1104> anyone here using HP EliteBook 8540w and have problem with the docking station?
<u_1104> mtnman80, what exactly is your problem with ur startup?
<dc5ala> mtnman80, just try to describe your problem, then can see if someone is able to help
<zykotick9> sammy, it's the mixing of libraries/package requirements - between two different distros (and thus two package standard systems) that I think is rather risky.  it will probably work!  but... you "could" be introducing a system wide problem by building and installing mplayer (and any package requirement) from a system that wasn't intended to be used with ubuntu.
<mtnman80> u_1104: it seems like my BIOS keeps going back to default boot order settings, which sets the USB as the primary device for bootup (at the top of the order) ... even when I reset the primary device for booting to be the hard drive.  It's like the new BIOS settings don't stick ...
<AndroUser2> u_1104 hi there..I am using the same laptop.
<mtnman80> u_1104: it will boot up normally other times ... just fine ... right into Ubuntu.  But most other times it gives me this error of "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable.  PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM.  Operating system not found"
<mtnman80> u_1104: How do I permanently fix this?
<u_1104> mtnman80, did you check to make sure you have actually save the settings?
<u_1104> mtnman80, okay, do u have laptop_mode installed?
<mtnman80> u_1104: I am running an IBM Thinkpad T43 business model.  And yes, it prompts me to save the new boot order setting in BIOS every time.  I do, but still get the same errors on a black screen upon startup ...
<sammy> zykotick9: by two different package standard systems you mean... .deb packages and .deb packages? I see your point if youre talking about, say, gentoo and ubuntu, or arch and ubuntu, but debian and ubuntu? as long as apt doesn't complain about any dependencies, I'm not sure what system wide problem I could be introducing
<u_1104> mtnman80, how old is your notebook?
<mtnman80> u_1104: I don't know ... a T43 ... which is an older molder, I guess.  This all started taking place after I improperly removed an ext4-formatted USB drive (physically removed) it without "safely removing it" by right-clicking on it ... before shutting down one-time ...
<mtnman80> u_1104: This particular USB drive has been giving me significant problems ...
<mtnman80> u_1104: it seems like it screws up my system on occasion when I use it ...
<zykotick9> sammy, i don't really want to debate this - do what you want :)  But a DEB for Debian is not the same as a DEB for Ubuntu.
<u_1104> mtnman80, hmmm, this is really interesting. I have not seen such problem caused by pulling out USB drive that was not properly unmount
<u_1104> mtnman80, my guess is that ur cmos battery is giving up itself...
<mtnman80> u_1104: ???   what do you mean by that?
<mtnman80> u_1104: maybe if I physically remove the laptop battery and put in back it in ... that has helped sometimes ...
<u_1104> mtnman80, u were saying that u can't keep your bios settings....this usually is because ur cmos battery is not functioning anymore
<u_1104> mtnman80, it could also be ur battery problem
<u_1104> mtnman80, for some reasons, it can't hold the electricity while it's off
<amjad> assalamu alaikum
<mtnman80> u_1104: when you say "cmos battery", you are referring to the main battery, right?  Or something different?
<u_1104> amjad: hi, u from muslim country?
<u_1104> mtnman80, sorry, i meant the main battery.
<amjad> u_1104:I am from india. and u?
<u_1104> amjad, oh, okay, i am from singapore
<mtnman80> I think it definitely has to do with an electricity flow or something.  But I don't really know if this is true, because I have problems with startup before after using this one USB drive ... that was originally improperly formatted for Linux ...
<u_1104> mtnman80, best to check your battery first and work out from there...
<mtnman80> u_1104: well, I physically removed and put my battery back into the laptop again ... and I got the same problem, so ...
<amjad> i want internet part time job.. anyone can help me?
<u_1104> mtnman80, okay, then i can't help you there....for some reasons i doubt it's the linux causing it....can i know which version of kernel u are running?
<u_1104> amjad: wrong channel to ask that...
<amjad> u_1104: can you help me?
<u_1104> amjad: no
<mtnman80> u_1104: give me some options for the kernel version ... and then I can choose one ...
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<u_1104> mtnman80, uname -a
<mtnman80> u_1104: ???  Is that a command you are telling me to run?
<u_1104> mtnman80, yes
<mtnman80> u_1104: how do I run a command when I am not even booted into Ubuntu?
<u_1104> mtnman80, okay, tough luck then :)
<u_1104> mtnman80, can't help you much there.
<mtnman80> u_1104: what is that command supposed to do?
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<mtnman80> u_1104: because sometimes it boots in ... and then I can run it ...
<u_1104> mtnman80, well, it will report you the kernel version
<mtnman80> u_1104: what if I booted up via live CD with a previous version?
<u_1104> mtnman80, u can give that a try...
<RajeevGEC> how can i change the default permissions of directories under /var/www
<mtnman80> u_1104: I know it's not a hard drive issue, because it was working just fine earlier today ...
<u_1104> this is an example output of the uname -a
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<RajeevGEC> how can i change the default permissions of directories under /var/www
<mtnman80> u_1104: what will knowing the kernal version help us to do in terms of fixing this problem?
<u_1104> mtnman80, well, it can at least point out if you are using old kernel....new kernel sometimes help in fixing ur problem.
<mtnman80> u_1104: ok.  this is the kernel version that I have: Linux ubuntu 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<mtnman80> u_1104: at least that is the total output I got after running the command you gave me ...
<mtnman80> u_1104: do I need to update my kernel?
<u_1104> mtnman80, yes, looks like u are using old kernel.
<u_1104> 2.6.38-11 #50 is the latest
<auronandace> mtnman80: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mtnman80> u_1104: Natty Narwhal, I believe.  The newest one ...
<mtnman80> u_1104: how do I update the kernel?
<auronandace> mtnman80: 10.04 uses 2.6.32
<mtnman80> u_1104: what commands would I run in terminal to do so ... to update to 2.6.32?
<u_1104> mtnman80, probably try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mtnman80> u_1104: Sorry ... I am actually running 11.04
<u_1104> mtnman80, that's fine.
<mtnman80> u_1104: I still need to updgrade, though ... right .. by running that command you just gave me?
<u_1104> mtnman80, yes
<mtnman80> u_1104: ok.  doing so now.  I hope this fixes my problem ....
<auronandace> mtnman80: then why did it output 2.6.31? did you upgrade from previous versions?
<mtnman80> auronandace: no.  that is the version I am running.  it is outdated ... and I need to upgrade ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: natty never shipped with 2.6.31, it shipped with 2.6.38, how did you get 2.6.31?
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<mtnman80> auronandace: I am running Karmic Koala ... 11.04
<auronandace> mtnman80: karmic is not supported
<auronandace> !eol | mtnman80
<ubottu> mtnman80: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mtnman80> auronandace: so you are saying that won't be able to get an updated version of the kernel?
<DeichShaf> hi folks
<mtnman80> auronandace: .... even though I need an updated version (2.6.38) to run things properly and without problems?
<auronandace> mtnman80: it would be easier to install natty fresh
<mtnman80> auronandace: so what is the point of having 11.04, then ... since it is no longer supported?  For this reason, you are saying it is better to run Natty Narwhal?
<auronandace> mtnman80: you are not running 11.04!
<auronandace> !karmic | mtnman80
<ubottu> mtnman80: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<auronandace> !natty | mtnman80
<ubottu> mtnman80: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<DeichShaf> i'm having a little trouble, getting 11.04 installed on my machine: after confirming installation prerequisites with "Next", the cursor changes to clock but there happens nothing else for over an hour. if i try the same image within virtual box everything wents fine and i can select a harddisk to assign in the next step. but i can't get to this step on my machine, if i try setup from cd.
<DeichShaf> is it possible that having a ssd built in may cause this?
<mtnman80> auronandace: I am running the newest version, that is all I know.  So that would be Natty Narwhal.  Sorry for my mixup :)
<auronandace> mtnman80: please stop it, you are lying
<mtnman80> auronandace: not really :)
<auronandace> mtnman80: you are running karmic which is no longer supported
<Ben64> if you want to run a version without upgrading for a long time, use LTS. Last one was Lucid
<mtnman80> auronandace: I know for a fact I am not running 9.10.  That has an orange background as default on the desktop.  That is not what I currently see.  I have a purple-white theme ...
<mtnman80> auronandace: ... with maybe another color or two thrown in there ...
<puntje> am new to Linux/Ubuntu and wanted to know wether I should get an antivirus here as well. Is ClamAV a good alternative ?
<Ben64> antivirus is not really needed
<auronandace> mtnman80: themes are easy to change/install, you still haven't explained why you are running 2.6.31
<Ben64> puntje: as long as you have good practices you should be safe. (Don't run things as root, or run unknown files/commands)
<DeichShaf> puntje: i suggest to not use any av, exept for mails (in case you want to forward some mails, they might be cleaned before forwarding them)
<in0cula> hi, i have ATI 5470 and INTEL graphic card, how do i switch off ATI, my laptop overheat
<puntje> alright, thank you
<mtnman80> auronandace: maybe it's because I am running 9.10 off a live CD ... and so that is why it is pulling up that version when I run "uname -a" in Terminal ...  I am having problems booting into 11.04. I get these errors upons startup.  It's driving me batty.  I don't know how to remedy the problem ...
<oxo> i cant install vida
<oxo> lia
<oxo> im on 11.10
<auronandace> mtnman80: then why didn't you mention that when somebody told you to run uname?
<auronandace> mtnman80: can't you use the cd for 11.04 instead (as your livecd)
<mtnman80> I don't know.  I was just following their guidance when told to run uname.  But since I can't boot into 11.04 ... I thought I could do it off a live CD.  I forgot that the results are "per version of the OS" ... so this is not going to work ...  I will try running my 11.04 CD.  Last time it didn't work.  I might need to burn the ISO again ...
<mtnman80> auronandace: I don't know.  I was just following their guidance when told to run uname.  But since I can't boot into 11.04 ... I thought I could do it off a live CD.  I forgot that the results are "per version of the OS" ... so this is not going to work ...  I will try running my 11.04 CD.  Last time it didn't work.  I might need to burn the ISO again ...
<amjad> anyone can help me to find internet part time typing job?
<auronandace> mtnman80: i hope someone else can help you
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok.  I appreciate your efforts, though.  Thank you :)
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<mtnman80> can anyone tell me ... that if I run 11.04 off a live CD ... and update my kernel ... that it will fix any problems that I am currently having with system startup and BIOS?
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. I've got 'Server not responding. Try again later' trying to sync tomboy notes with the ubuntu one notes running tomboy in terminal shows 400 BAD REQUEST. However, the URI is correct: https://one.ubuntu.com/notes http://susepaste.org/73099930
<seidell> how do i install crunchbang?
<martin_PL> hello everyone, who is booting to Ubuntu from a SD CARD?
<BlackBishop> anyone knows a server ( and client for linux ) that could allow me to share a soundcard on the server ?
<se7en> how can i share a folder so windows can access them?
<psycho_oreos> samba
<se7en> i use samba to access files on the windows computer.
<se7en> does it work the other way as well
<DeichShaf_> yes it does
<DeichShaf_> but you will have to configure samba as server
<psycho_oreos> http://www.samba.org/
<se7en> oh that sounds not so easy
<DeichShaf_> either automatically or manually by editing /etc/samba/smb.conf
<se7en> DeichShaf_: automatically sounds good to me
<DeichShaf_> i suggest to take a glance at the config-file
<se7en> how
<se7en> ok
<DeichShaf_> its easy to understand
<se7en> can it only be done one way at the time?
<se7en> like would the editing kill my setup to access the files on the windows box?
<oxo> se7en are u using win7?
<se7en> i am using linux but the other box is windows7 oxo
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me how to remove the uefi ubuntu boot choice in my bios?
<oxo> sure
<se7en> this setup is for a friend of mine, who uses linux but want to share a drive with windows 7 oxo
<Wurstmenschlein> hello there - may anyone tell me why i'm not able to access my windows7 shares from my natty ubuntu (64bit) machine although i'm able to see them? all i get when i try to access them is the error "unable to mount windows share"
<oxo> se7en   samba
<oxo> ¡
<Wurstmenschlein> ?
<Wurstmenschlein> i configured samba already using a gui
<Wurstmenschlein> but i should be able to at least access the shares from another machine even without samba, shouldn't i?
<martin_PL> hi, i'm booted to Ubuntu from SD card, how do i boot the regular HDD so i can access it?
<ikonia> martin_PL: you remove the SD card and reboot the machine.
<ikonia> martin_PL: the machine will then default to boot from the local hard disk
<fmolinero_> 555555
<martin_PL> ikonia, nono, i do not want to boot into the internal HDD - i want to access (read write) to the internal HDD right now from the ubuntu (on SD card)
<Wurstmenschlein> can't anyone help me with my problem?
<ikonia> martin_PL: the disk should be auto mounted on your desktop
<ikonia> martin_PL: is there a file system on the internal hard disk ?
<mtnman80> Hello.  I need to update my kernel from 2.6.31 to 2.6.38 in order to get my system to boot up and run Ubuntu properly in 11.04.  Can this be successfully accomplished via a live CD of 11.04?
<DeichShaf_> wurstmenschlein: ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du deutsch lannst?
<DeichShaf_> -l +k
<ikonia> mtnman80: why do you need to update your kernel. What is the reason.
<oCean> !de | DeichShaf_ Wurstmenschlein
<ubottu> DeichShaf_ Wurstmenschlein: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Wurstmenschlein> ja, sicher
<ikonia> martin_PL: it's also worth lookin in the /media file system to see if your internal hard disk has been auto mounted there
<martin_PL> ikonia, the internal HDD are not mounted after ubuntu startup, the internal HDD are ntfs drives (they are not visible on the desktop, nautilus, nor /mnt or /media)
<DeichShaf_> ubottu: thanks for that hint, i was about to help wurstmenschlein a bit
<ubottu> DeichShaf_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DeichShaf_> ...
<oCean> DeichShaf_: only in english here
<ikonia> martin_PL: have you tried to manually mount it ?
<martin_PL> ikonia, how do i do that? :)
<ikonia> martin_PL: could you please pastebin the output of the following command "sudo fdisk -l"
<mtnman80> ikonia: I am having major problems with the involving the BIOS on my IBM Thinkpad.  Another one of the support staff thought that one of updating my kernel would help.  Basically, I used a USB thumb drive formatted in ext4 earlier this evening ... and since then ... my computer had problems starting up.  It's like reading the USB drives, detecting a problem, and then telling me the operating system cannot be found ... which is bullcra
<theadmin> ikonia: May I wonder, why do people do "sudo fdisk -l" rather than "ls /dev/sd*"? That last one doesn't need root priveleges...
<ikonia> mtnman80: I can't see a kernel change fixing a bios issue. What is the actual issue you are having
<ikonia> theadmin: because it shows the partition table and disk sizes so it's easier to work out what disk is what
<theadmin> ikonia: Guess that does make sense :D
<mtnman80> ikonia: this is even in lieu of switching my boot order in the BIOS to have the primary device be the hard drive instead of USB devices ...  For some reason, even time I use this particular USB flash drive ... and even remove it properly by right-clicking and choosing "safely remove" ... then shutting down ... it throws my computer into a tizzy when starting up.
<ikonia> mtnman80: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, and therefore nothing to do with a kernel update.
<martin_PL> ikonia, i think it might be too long for the chat, it lists two devices: 1) internal HDD on dev/sda with sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 sda5 partitions and 2) sdb with the ubuntu
<ikonia> martin_PL: that's why I asked you to use a pastebin
<ikonia> !pastebin | martin_PL
<ubottu> martin_PL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mtnman80> ikonia: I have an IBM Thinkpad.  I see.  Well, I need to burn the ISO for 11.04 again anyway, but the first one I burned wasn't working ...  How else would you recommend fixing the problem?
<martin_PL> !pastebinit Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<martin_PL> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<martin_PL> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<martin_PL> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<martin_PL> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubottu> martin_PL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martin_PL> Disk identifier: 0xe6beb1cf
<mtnman80> ikonia: Ubuntu has booted up fine just a couple of times, but the other times I keep getting the same errors upon startup ...
<ikonia> mtnman80: you've not explained anything about the problem as you keep using no-descript words like "it has the problem" or "gets in a tizzy". When you explain the problem clearly we can look at a resolution
<martin_PL>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<martin_PL> /dev/sda1   *           1          26      204800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<martin_PL> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<martin_PL> /dev/sda2              26       24524   196782080    7  HPFS/NTFS
<martin_PL> /dev/sda3           24524       28476    31738880    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<martin_PL> /dev/sda4           28476       30402    15471800   12  Compaq diagnostics
<martin_PL> /dev/sda5           24524       28476    31737856    7  HPFS/NTFS
<__machine> i downloaded 64bit ubuntu server from ubuntu.com and the filename is amd64.iso … does that only run on amd cpus? how do i get the intel 64bit version?
<martin_PL> Disk /dev/sdb: 7948 MB, 7948206080 bytes
<martin_PL> 245 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1021 cylinders
<oCean> martin_PL: please read the link ubottu send you about the pastebin
<theadmin> __machine: That's intel-compatible too
<theadmin> __machine: It's just a Linux tradition to call 64-bit "amd64".
<oCean> martin_PL: you should use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mtnman80> ikonia -- ok.  let me boot up again and tell you the exact error as they read verbatim ...
<__machine> theadmin: thanks
<theadmin> __machine: Given that you don't know even that fact, I think Ubuntu Server isn't for you -- it comes with no graphical interface whatsoever. Are you sure you even want that?
<mtnman80> ikonia: here are the errors I am getting upon startup -- "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable; PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM; Operating system not found"
<martin_PL> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/704363/
<Fargh> how do I prevent ubuntu from using bad sectors ?
<Fargh> smartmontools is already enabled.
<__machine> theadmin: yes, im sure
<idovecer> Fargh, replace HDD
<damno> if I want to exclude some deamons from starting up @ the time of sys start, would sumply removing the corresponding shell scripts from /etc/init.d do the job?
<mtnman80> ikonia: last time we had this problem ... we did something to edit the fstab ... I think ...
<theadmin> damno: Use update-rc.d
<viller> I have installed libsdl-dev but when I try to compile with gcc file.c -lSDL then gcc will complain SDL.h doesn't exist
<Fargh> nice answer idovecer ....
<mtnman80> ikonia: would editing "fstab" help in this instance?
<damno> theadmin: after removing the shell scripts? the programs are still installed though
<Fargh> anyone has a smarter idea ?
<idovecer> yes
<idovecer> it is
<theadmin> damno: No, just read that manpage. It's a system service management thing.
<damno> theadmin: ok. thanks
<martin_PL> ikonia, to mount the drive should i make a directory in /media (sudo mkdir /media/mount1) and then command: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mount1  ?
<idovecer> btw, anyone know is there any tool with which you can improve boot up of Ubuntu
<llutz> Fargh: if your hdd cannot hide badblocks anymore, its broken. there's no software to prevent that, so you should replace the hdd
<idovecer> I already know for bootchart
<mtnman80> ikonia: would should /etc/fstab look like if Ubuntu is just booting normally from the hard drive?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Still depends on the partitioning scheme
<crash1hd> Is it sad that its faster to format and install then it is too move partitions around
<mtnman80> crash1hd: hey ... I'm still having this start up problem after all ...
<idovecer> damno: also you can try to use application Boot-Up Manager
<Fargh> llutz: ok, thx.
<mtnman80> crash1hd: it like ... worked a couple times ... booted normally into Ubuntu ... and then exhibited the same problem, showing the same errors .... again ...
<crash1hd> mtnman80, that sucks
<crash1hd> mtnman80, it sounds like something in your bios is not right
<mtnman80> crash1hd: any other ideas?
<crash1hd> unfortunatly no
<ikonia> mtnman80: they are not errors
<mtnman80> crash1hd: I can't figure out how to disable the USB drives upon startup in there either ...
<crash1hd> but I dont think your issue is with the usb device
<ikonia> mtnman80: that is netboot failing, which it should fail as you are not net booting
<mtnman80> ikonia: netboot?  OK.  Then how do I get my system to recognize that I am not net booting?
<ikonia> mtnman80: it's not a problem, it's just a warning.
<ikonia> mtnman80: most systems will display that message (or wording to that effect)
<mtnman80> crash1hd: that seems strange to me ... this is the second time I have had major startup problems after using this particular USB device.  There has to be correlation ...
<mtnman80> ikonia: OK.  But startup doesn't go any further after these message display.  So what is going on?
<ikonia> mtnman80: it will fall back to netboot if the your boot device is unavailable.
<ikonia> mtnman80: which at that point, is nothing to do with ubuntu as your machine hasn't started to boot
<crash1hd> I know that feeling its like if I stare at my machine when booting its fine but if I look away it locks up
<crash1hd> just make sure your hdd is set to the first thing to boot from in the boot priority
<mtnman80> ikonia: ok.  so what "boot device" is it pointing to?  The first time this happened tonight, I went in to check the BIOS settings ... and sure enough the default was set to a USB device being primary.  I don't know the default got that way anyway.  I was booting off the hard drive without a problem earlier today ...
<martin_PL> hi, how do i manually mount the NTFS internal HDD partitions in Ubuntu (Ubuntu is run from an SD card) - output of sudo fdisk -l is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704363/
<mtnman80> ikonia: i.e. what "boot device" is it saying is "unavailable" ?
<ikonia> mtnman80: so either a.) the usb devvice has a problem b.) the notebook has an fault
<crash1hd> I know with mine if the usb device is connected it will add it to the boot menu if it is not connected it will not show up
<ikonia> martin_PL: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<theadmin> ikonia: That'd be more like "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<ikonia> martin_PL: that will mount it read only to see if the disk is accessable, from there we can move forward
<ikonia> theadmin: no, it wouldn't
<mtnman80> ikonia: and it doesn't matter if I plug in the original USB device I was using ... again.  I get the same message.  I think it is related to the usb device ... because this is the second time I have had major system startup problems after using this device.  I did not "safely remove" it in the OS before shutting down the first time either ... and I think that is what created the problem ...
<theadmin> ikonia: Well, the one you gave is read-only...
<ikonia> theadmin: correct, READ what I typed to him
<mtnman80> ikonia: ... and then I physically removed it ... which I should not have done ...
<ikonia> mtnman80: sounds like a hardware issue
<Ben64> chkdsk and/or fsck?
<mtnman80> ikonia: previously, with other USB devices ... even if I physically removed it prematurely ... I still didn't have the startup blow up on me.  But for some reason, this USB drive creates problems ... even though it is correctly formatted now in ext4
<martin_PL> ikonia, ok, its mounted, when i open /mnt in nautilus i can see the partition contents
<mtnman80> ikonia: so if it's a hardware issue ... what hardware is failing or dying ... would you say?
<ikonia> martin_PL: ok, so you know the disk is fine and can be mounted
<ikonia> mtnman80: I have no idea.
<mtnman80> ikonia: scis?
<ikonia> mtnman80: what are you talking about scis ?
<ikonia> martin_PL: now if you unmount the disk with "sudo umount /mnt"
<ikonia> martin_PL: we can move onto the suggestion theadmin was saying to mount it read-write
<mtnman80> ikonia:  someone else told me that my system may be using drivers to emulate the scis controllers ...
<ikonia> mtnman80: that is not a problem. All disk devics are seen as scsi
<martin_PL> ikonia, ok, umounted :) and now should i go with: ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt  ?
<ikonia> martin_PL: did you see what theadmin wrote earlier ?
<murlidhar> can anyone tell me how to open a video in 16:9 ratio by default in totem movie player?
<mtnman80> ikonia: last time, I booted 9.10 on a live CD to check /etc/fstab.  Then I edited right on the black screen upon start up.  Would it hurt to try this again?
<ikonia> mtnman80: yes, that would cause a problem, but it would not cause the problem you are having
<ikonia> mtnman80: please listen to what I'm saying. Your machine is NOT starting to boot, so therefore ubuntu is not involved at this time
<ikonia> mtnman80: therefore making changes to ubuntu will not fix/break anything
<martin_PL> ikonia, i think he suggested this command for read-wrtie purposes (on contrary to the one proposed by you for read only)
<ikonia> martin_PL: did you actually see what he posted though? as in the command
<mtnman80> ikonia: I guess you are right.  Because last time I edited fstab directly via command line ... the startup went further to allow me to do so ...
<constrictor> any xubuntu 11.10 users here?
<martin_PL> ikonia, ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt for read-write access to the ntfs drive
<oCean> constrictor: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<ikonia> martin_PL: give that a try
<theadmin> ikonia: Oh thanks
<mtnman80> ikonia: some hardware failure was triggered by the improper removal of this USB drive.  It would be nice to know what that is ...
<mtnman80> ikonia: I don't really know if there is any way to tell that though, at this point ...
<Ben64> have you run fsck on the partition
<mtnman80> Ben64: how would I do that without being able to boot in?
<ikonia> mtnman80: does it matter - it's failing.
<Ben64> should be able to from livecd
<makara> Hi. I'm trying to add degrees / minutes with the Ubuntu calculator. Where is the degree key?
<martin_PL> ikonia, the ntfs is mounted on /mnt, i opened it in nautilus and created an empty file there, is that ok?
<mtnman80> Ben64: even the live CD of a previous version, right?
<Ben64> yeah
<mtnman80> ikonia: you are referring to the hard drive, right?
<Ben64> well, you said ext4, so it'd probably need to have ext4 support
<ikonia> martin_PL: sounds perfect. Well done
<theadmin> Ben64: It's NTFS
<Ben64> oh.
<ikonia> mtnman80: your hardware is not working, it doesn't matter why it broke, it's broke, nothing is going to change that.
<Ben64> then chkdsk from windows cd :|
<martin_PL> ikonia, two last questions, how do i umount the drive after mounting it with ntfs-3g command? and can i mount it to some other folder than /mnt (for example a 'disk' folder in my desktop?
<GriGi> Hi, i got little question, are there any way to undo this: "gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"? I don't want icons in unity panel anymore
<theadmin> martin_PL: 1) "sudo umount /mnt", 2) "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 ~/Desktop/disk"
<ikonia> martin_PL: use umount or right click on it and use unmount, and you can mount it where you want
<mtnman80> ikonia: so I just need to somehow get booted in one more time, save all my stuff, and be done with it ... right?
<ikonia> mtnman80: if thats what you want to do, sure.
<mtnman80> Ben64: can you clarify?
<theadmin> GriGi: Common sense tells me you should replace "all" with "none", but I'm not so sure
<GriGi> Yea, i tried this but it didn't worked
<Gerowen> Question, just installed Ubuntu 11.04 64bit, installed Adobe Flash Player from the software center, but Firefox isn't picking it up, suggestions?
<Gerowen> I even removed and re-installed it
<GriGi> are there any GUI interface for Unity Panel configuration?
<Ben64> mtnman80: if its formatted ext, check it with fsck in ubuntu livecd, if its ntfs, check it with chkdsk in windows install cd
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: its configured in ccsm
<mtnman80> ikonia: ... that's assuming I can get booted in again at some point.  I think I saved all the important stuff on the problematic USB (and perhaps another one).  Good thing I just bought a new laptop ... even though it's a Windows PC ... but oh well ...
<GriGi> So i need to install ccsm packet?
<mtnman80> Ben64: I think I'm going to at least try that ... to hold on tight here a sec ...
<Ben64> it might not work, but it can't hurt
<GriGi> Okay, i find it, i need to leave empty space instead of 'all'
<ubuntu__> hi all
<GriGi> so im going to reboot, cya ;)
<ubuntu__> hi all
<GriGi> Okay, everything is working :).
<crash1hd> has anyone used the uefi ubuntu install?
<crash1hd> Cause I am having trouble getting ubuntu to boot properly after install
<meerkats> when is 11.10 out?
<ActionParsnip> GriGi: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<Artur> crash1hd: What problem?
<crash1hd> it wont boot says that it cant find any os
<GriGi> Okay, thanks ActionParsnip, that's what i was looking for :).
<crash1hd> Artur, I have tried booting from the ubuntu boot choice and from hdd the only thing that works is the usb drive and the cd rom
<crash1hd> Artur, see I installed ubuntu from USB uefi and then installed windows and somehow lost ubuntu so I reinstalled ubuntu and somehow lost windows
<Ben64> crash1hd: windows always gets rid of grub, which is used to boot ubuntu
<crash1hd> So now i am trying to reinstall ubuntu ontop of itself with the USB CD uefi version hoping that it will recreate the connection
<Artur> crash1hd: can you boot into ubuntu?
<crash1hd> Artur, from live cd yes
<Ben64> when you're installing ubuntu, did you hit "erase entire disk" or something similar
<crash1hd> no
<Artur> crackerjackz: follow these steps http://goo.gl/TKQqu
<Artur> crackerjackz: after boot into livecd
<Ben64> that should work
<AmD> Assalamu Alaikum
<miha> got this new android tablet.. samba share doesnt work on it.. neither do i know how to set up that... MTP thing
<miha> anyone has some experience? :)
<crash1hd> I will give that a try after the install finishes if it doesnt work
<Artur> miha: do you have es file manager on android?
<Ben64> android is beyond the scope of this channel, but yeah, check the market for apps that can access samba shares
<mtnman80> Ben64: ok.  here's the plan.  for some reason, this time when I booted up, it did so normally into Ubuntu.  Strange.  This time I was running a living CD .... and it booted instead off the hard drive into 11.04 as normal.  My BIOS is currently set to boot primarily off the hard drive.
<miha> Artur: no?
<miha> Artur: built in 'Files' dont work
<Ben64> ikonia: you around?
<oCean> miha: how is that an ubuntu issue?
<Artur> miha:  you can acces files in smb share, but on android you must have app that have this funcion. I have es file manager (it was preinstalled on my device) and this work
<Gerowen> Any idea why flash wouldn't be working on an almost out-of-the-box Ubuntu 11.04 install, even though I've uninstalled and re-installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<mtnman80> Ben64: ... so I am going to run fsck and see what the results are.  I will also try "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" to make sure I have the most up to date version of the kernel.  I am also going to check to see if all the files on the home match what is on my USB drives ... in case none of this works .... and what "ikonia" has said is true in that my hardware is failing .. which in that case ... my computer is D
<Ben64> if it is failing, you should make backups asap
<mtnman80> Ben64: i,.e. perform any necessary backups ... as you just stated ...;
<Ben64> :)
<Artur> Gerowen: search for flash-aid in firefox extensions
<miha> oCean: well, i asked on #android as well .. sorry
<oCean> miha: it's offtopic here
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<miha> oCean: are 'mtp tools' offtopic too?
<Gerowen> Artur: Just letting you know what I just found out, flashplugin-nonfree is installed, I did an updatedb, then did "locate libflash", the libflashplayer.so file that is normally in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins isn't there, even though the package is installed.
<Ben64> miha: this channel is for ubuntu only
<oCean> miha: this is only ubuntu
<miha> oh well
<Artur> Gerowen: in my case flash-aid helped with flash issues
<Ben64> flash doesn't come out of the box because it is non-free
<head_victim> adriana is spamming onjoin
<oCean> head_victim: you can report such issues in #ubuntu-ops
<mtnman80> Ben64: ok.  the result of "fsck" was that /dev/sdb1 was mounted.  It tells me that if I continue with the disc check, I will cause severe system damage. Should I proceed anyway ... or will I really cause severe system damage?
<Gerowen> Artur: flash-aid did it, that's a sexy little addon, thanks!
<Ben64> mtnman80: you should not fsck a mounted filesystem, thats asking for trouble
<mtnman80> Ben64: or do I need to run a command in terminal to unmount /dev/sbd1.  Isn't that referring to the USB flash drive?
<Ben64> aren't you booting off of it? if so you cannot unmount
<mtnman80> Ben64: No, I am not booting off it currently.  It booted straight off the hard drive this time.  So /dev/sdb1 refers to the hard drive?  I am confused.  Isn't there a command that you can run to check "what is what", I thought?
<theadmin> To fsck the root filesystem, you may do "sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot"
<theadmin> Ben64: ^
<Ben64> mtnman80: if you do "mount" on the command line, you will see where everything is mounted
<theadmin> mtnman80: sudo fdisk -l may give some hints
<Ben64> theadmin: i think he's having trouble booting though
<Ben64> might not make it back
<mtnman80> OK.  let me try these few things.  hold on a sec ...
<head_victim> oCean & LjL cheers
<mtnman80> Ben64: ran "sudo fdisk -l" as "theadmin" instructed.  /dev/sdb1 is indeed the main Linus OS.  /dev/sdb2 shows as the "extended" system.  /dev/sdb5 shows as the Linux swap / Solaris.
<lok> hi all; i use ubuntu 11.04; earlier in my app tab there was a recently used app tab which has disappeared; hw cn i get it back?
<mtnman80> Ben64: where should "/dev/sbd1" be mounted?  I just ran "mount", so I can tell you what it says ...
<Ben64> where does it say it is
<mtnman80> Ben64: it says it is on "/type ext4".  I don't really know what that means, but ...
<Andy80> hi all
<Ater> hi
<Andy80> it's just me that I'm blind or there are not any differences in these 4 options http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown O_o ?
<mtnman80> Ben64: so like ... is my OS mounted incorrectly.  Is that the whole problem?  Or is it still something else?
<Ben64> mtnman80: "on / type ext4" means its the main linux partition
<Ben64> not a problem at all
<Ater> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04.3 TO usb memory stick, but installer won't recognize it. Any ideas?
<theadmin> Andy80: Apparently so.
<mtnman80> Ben64:  yeah.  so no problem there.  should I still run fsck on it, then ... or not?  We need to check the disk.  I should probably take the instructions given by "theadmin" to do fsck on the root filesystem ...
<Andy80> Ater: what application are you using to put Ubuntu on the USB memory?
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<Ben64> mtnman80: i'm still confused, is it booting off the "bad" disk? or the external usb one? is there an internal one at all?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Does it all work? If so, don't bother fscking around
<mtnman80> Ben64: it's booting off the hard drive, which apparently is what "ikonia" said was failing ...
<mtnman80> Ben64: it's booting off "IDE HDD0", which is the hard drive ... right?
<Ater> Andy80: I used universal USB installer to get ubuntu 10.04.3 to boot from USB memory stick. It's working so far, but I'm trying to install that on another memory stick and can't get that to recognize
<Ben64> i don't know how your system is set up
<djalone> penguinfriends.org
<mtnman80> Ben64: that is what is set as #1 currently in the boot order in BIOS ...
<Andy80> Ater: how is the memory formatted? what kind of filesystem?
<crash1hd> OK I think I have it right this time :) lets hope first 20MB dedicated to uefi then 40gb ntfs (for windows7) then 250 mb for /boot then 8GB for swap and the remaining for / :)
<Ater> fat32
<setient> sounds good crash1hd for the most part
<setient> how big is the drive
<crash1hd> 250GB
<setient> i would have more like 200 gb for windows7
<setient> you can read and write ntfs from linux
<crash1hd> setient, whats annoying is that after installing and rebooting it doesnt boot
<setient> but it is much harder to read/write ext3/ext4 from linux
<crash1hd> yeah I know its a dedicated ubuntu media box
<setient> o
<crash1hd> with 8TB attached as ext4
<setient> o
<crash1hd> only adding windows 7 to play around with
<Ater> Andy80: fat32
<crash1hd> the occasional game
<Andy80> Ater: it's ok...
<mtnman80> theadmin: it all works this time, but I am afraid that once restart ... I am going to get the same warning messages again after the IBM splash page upon system startup: "sudo touch /forcefsck ; sudo reboot"
<mtnman80> theadmin: that is why I think we should do the fsck on the root filesystem.  what do you think?
<crash1hd> setient, the annoying part is sofar uptill now and this is like install #4 after installing and rebooting the uefi doesnt boot right
<Andy80> Ater: are you using "Startup Disk Creator", the application that ship with Ubuntu, or another app? I don't have this clear....
<setient> crash1hd: i have never had to play with uefi for the most part
<setient> which is good
<theadmin> mtnman80: If the hard drive is failing that won't help anyone
<Ater> Andy80: Universal USB creator from Pendrivelinux
<theadmin> mtnman80: And if it actually boots, this is not the problem
<crash1hd> but this is the first time I have done custom partitioning instead of letting ubuntu choose where it places /boot inside /
<Andy80> Ater: try using the one I just suggested then
<crash1hd> not that it should matter since its just a pointer to /boot anyhow
<crash1hd> in fstab
<Ater> OK, thanks Andy80. I'll do that
<theadmin> crash1hd: You should leave at least 100MB for /boot, imo
<theadmin> crash1hd: Just saying
<Andy80> Ater: you're welcome :)
<crash1hd> theadmin, I set it to 250mb
<theadmin> crash1hd: Will do well.
<crash1hd> theadmin, the 20mb is for the efi
<crash1hd> which has to be at the front of the drive from what I can tell
<theadmin> crash1hd: I'm not sure how the EFI works -- does it need a separate partition?
<mtnman80> theadmin: right.  if the system is booting.  then the hard drive is not failing.  It has to be something to do with this particular USB drive that screws up my system startup ... which did so again this time ... given that I did not "safely remove" it before shutting down the system this time ... and then I physically removed it ... which I should not have done ...
<setient> crash1hd: what does it do
<crash1hd> theadmin, it seems to need to be at the very front of the drive
<theadmin> mtnman80: Um, if you shut down, all the plugged in devices will be unmounted ("safely removed", if you wish)
<crash1hd> setient, its a pointer to /boot for the bios to the best of my knowledge
<crash1hd> setient, the first time I installed ubuntu from usb efi it created a boot choice in the bios called ubuntu
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  I believe you.  it is just such a coincidence that I have a major system startup problem right after using this USB drive ... for the second time in a row ...
<crash1hd> and there doesnt seem to be anyway around it
<crash1hd> which is why I am now on install number 4
<theadmin> mtnman80: Could be something with the drive indeed, but then you need to run fsck on the USB drive, not on the hard drive...
<crash1hd> shouldnt have messed with the first one
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  I will run fsck on the USB drive then ... just a sec ... and then I will let you know the results ...
<setient> i have no idea crash1hd
<crash1hd> I think its new
<tux-matt> hey all
<mtnman80> theadmin: how do I specify that I want the system to run fsck solely on this USB drive that is now mounted?  What specific command do I enter?
<mtnman80> theadmin: ... in Terminal?
<theadmin> mtnman80: You need to unmount the drive...
<theadmin> mtnman80: And I have no idea how it's named
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<crash1hd> OMG it actualy work lol
<crash1hd> ok maybe I spoke too soon
<pepito_> #ubuntu-uk
<mtnman80> theadmin: how do I find out the name of this drive ... and then unmount it (versus safely remove it)?  What commands do I run?
<mtnman80> theadmin: then what specific command do I run to fsck it?
<mtnman80> theadmin: ... once I know the name of it?
<theadmin> mtnman80: mount|grep "the current mountpoint of the drive" ; sudo umount "drive name you found" ; sudo fsck "drive name you found"
<mtnman80> theadmin: I ran "sudo blkid".  I remember now, it is "/dev/sda1" for this thumb drive.  I will now run the other two commands you gave ... and get back to you in a minute ...
<crash1hd> ok so the uefi partition has to be first no matter what
<germain1>  hi all. I switched my laptop to Ubunutu 10.04 and my CPU is clocking @ 100% all the time. Anybody has any clue? Thanks
<mtnman80> theadmin: how do you get that bar symbol inbetween "mount" and "grep", though?  what do you type?
<theadmin> mtnman80: It's right above the Enter key on a standard US QWERTY keyboard...
<crash1hd> and from what I have read you have to install ubuntu first before windows with uefi
<crash1hd> ugg
<juan_> HHH
<juan_> HOLA
<theadmin> !es | juan_
<bazhang> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juan_> JOIN JOIN UVBUNTU-ES
<LjL> juan_: /join #ubuntu-es
<juan_> hola
<juan_> join ubuntu.es
 * LjL rolls eyes
<wk> whenever I use any equalizer to increase the bass output, it gets really distorted, anyone know why?
<wk> works fine in windows
<orated> I got split files from file.img.bz2aa till file.img.bz2av. Is it possible that I cat file.img.bz2aa till .bz2ag to some file.img.bz2x1. And .bz2ag till .bz2av to some file.bz2x2, then cat x1 and x2?
<ActionParsnip> wk: there is a pulseaudio equalizer (3rd party app)
<wk> ActionParsnip: This happens with any equalizer I use, I tried 2 different mediaplayers.
<theadmin> orated: I think so, this should work fine if I understood what you want correctly: cat file.img.bz2a{a..g} > file.img.bz2x1
<amier> Hello everybody, I'm newbie and I'm trying., :D
<orated> theadmin: and then cat file.img.bz2{g..v}. And lastly, cat file.img.bz2x1 file.img.bz2x2 > file.img.bz2?
<theadmin> orated: Maybe, or maybe not, actually
<theadmin> orated: Try it... Might work. I don't have a machine to test on.
<theadmin> orated: If not, do a for loop
<mtnman80> theadmin: when I try running "sudo fsck /dev/sdb1", I get the following message returned -- "sudo: can't open /var/lib/sudo/[my system alias]/0: read-only file system"
<theadmin> mtnman80: Why is your root filesystem mounted read-only, then?
<oCean> Hello amier, you're welcome to just describe your issue / ask your question here in the channel. Try to keep your post in a single line
<orated> theadmin: for loop?
<mtnman80> theadmin: no ... /dev/sdb1 refers to the USB drive you told me to fsck ...
<mtnman80> theadmin: are you talking about the root filesystem of the thumb drive?
<theadmin> orated: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-loop-over-file/
<theadmin> mtnman80: No, I'm talking about your OS's root filesystem.
<mtnman80> theadmin: if so, I don't know.  can we change that?  it's weird though, because I can copy and paste stuff to it just fine ...  my OS's root filesystem is not read only ....
<mtnman80> I was just performing fsck on the USB thumb drive just now ....
<theadmin> mtnman80: Okay, weird.
<theadmin> mtnman80: Is your /var located on some other drive?
<hellofoo> what is ubuntu 1 ?
<justanotherlame> guys if i have a terminal command that i want to be executed when my computer boots what should i do? just to write it in a text file, make it executable and put it in /etc/init ?
<auronandace> !one | hellofoo
<ubottu> hellofoo: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<mtnman80> theadmin: yeah ... that would be on the hard drive ... right?
<jrib> justanotherlame: what terminal command?
<theadmin> hellofoo: Ubuntu One is a cheap dropbox ripoff.
<justanotherlame> jrib for starting my vnc session
<hellofoo> was gonna ask that :D
<jrib> justanotherlame: what terminal command?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Meh, sorry, I'm out of ideas...
<hellofoo> 11.10 released ?
<theadmin> hellofoo: Not yet
<justanotherlame> jrib vncserver :1 -geometry 800x600 -depth 24
<mtnman80> theadmin: can I somehow run a command to change the permissions on the thumb drive from read-only to read-write?
<theadmin> hellofoo: Will be this month, not sure when, ask in #ubuntu+1
<hellofoo> i went to ubuntu.com and thought i would have some 11.10 info but i found ubuntu 1 to be there
<theadmin> mtnman80: That's got nothing to do with your thumb drive
<hellofoo> theadmin: ok, thanks
<orated> theadmin: ok, thanks
<hellofoo> 13th oct, ok
<mtnman80> "/var/lib/sudo/[my system alias]/0"is referring to a file on my hard drive, then?
<jrib> justanotherlame: that needs to be started as your user or root?
<justanotherlame> jrib as root
<mtnman80> theadmin: "/var/lib/sudo/[my system alias]/0" is referring to a file on my hard drive, then?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Yeah.
<jrib> justanotherlame: either write an upstart script or add it to /etc/rc.local then
<jrib> justanotherlame: what package are you using for vncserver?
<mtnman80> theadmin: if we went as "root", would the computer be able to open that file then?
<justanotherlame> jrib tightvnc
<theadmin> mtnman80: sudo is what gives you root permissions... Okay, stop asking, I have no idea what you have messed up and where.
<justanotherlame> jrib i found in google an article about how to do it :) thanks tho
<theadmin> mtnman80: Well, or ask someone else. I'm out of ideas
<mtnman80> theadmin: what would be the best boot order to have setup in BIOS?  I've already got the hard drive set as primary, though.  Perhaps that is where the problem still lies?  We've isolated that it's not a hardware issue.  But we cannot perform a disk check on the USB drive ...
<histo> mtnman80: the permissions on the thumb drive are set at mount
<theadmin> mtnman80: It's something with your /var, and I have no idea what.
<auronandace> mtnman80: perhaps you should state the entirety of your problem (the reason you came to the channel in the first place)
<histo> mtnman80: i'm trying to read through scroll back to see if I can lend a hand hold up
<histo> mtnman80: what auronandace said would help
<Herbert426> Mal einen schönen guten Tag alle
<mtnman80> theadmin: can you change the read-only status of that "/var ..." to something that will allow the fsck to run?
<mtnman80> theadmin: or not?
<theadmin> mtnman80: I have no idea where the problem is, and have no idea how to diagnose it, either, I'm not Torvalds
<Herbert426> <<<< brauchte mal ein bissel anfänger hilfe
<LjL> !de | herb__
<ubottu> herb__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<llutz> !de | Herbert426
<ubottu> Herbert426: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<theadmin> Herbert426: Deutscher Support in #ubuntu-de bitte. Danke schoen.
<Herbert426> möchte gerne umsteigen habe aber von linux null ahnung :-( af was sollte ich dort achten vieleicht hat ja jemand ein tip
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  thank you so much for trying, though.  I appreciate all your efforts :)  "histo" might be able to help ...
<llutz> Herbert426: Deutscher Support in #ubuntu-de bitte. Danke schoen.
<mtnman80> histo: thank you for taking a stab at it ...
<Herbert426> ohhh sorry
<mtnman80> histo: let me basically state the nature of the problem ...
<theadmin> Herbert426: Ubuntu *is* a good starting point
<histo> mtnman80: yes pls
<theadmin> Oh, (s)he left
<mtnman80> histo:  I used this crazy USB drive once today earlier in the evening.  I did not properly do "safely remove" before shutting down the system.  I then physically removed the USB drive after the system shut down without it "safely removed" via the OS.  "theadmin" said this should not have been the problem, as they are automatically unmounted upon shut down anyway ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: she is right, it would have unmounted on shutdown
<mtnman80> histo: well ... then when I get home ... I start getting these warning messages on the black screen after the initial IBM startup / splash screen -- "PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable; PXE-M0F: Exiting Broadcom PXE ROM; Operating system not found"
<llutz> mtnman80: setup your machine NOT to boot using PXE
<theadmin> mtnman80: PXE? Disable that in your BIOS...
<theadmin> mtnman80: Unless you *do* want the network boot capability
<mtnman80> histo: something like this has not happened in a while when using my Linux system ... and so it seems to have something to do with the use of this USB drive ...
<mtnman80> theadmin:  what does the "network boot" capability allow you to do?  And where would I disable PXE in the BIOS?
<theadmin> mtnman80: I have no idea what your BIOS is like.
<theadmin> mtnman80: And network boot allows you to boot, well, from network
<mtnman80> theadmin: so regarding the network connection ... this whole thing could have something to do with the fact that I was hard-wired for Internet use ... until using wireless again tonight?  Or not?
<auronandace> mtnman80: you are trying to boot from pxe, if you want to boot from your harddrive disable pxe
<theadmin> mtnman80: Maybe, maybe not, just disable it
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  you are all right.  that is probably the main issue.  I just don't understand how the system reverted to that setting ... but anyway ... let me work on it.  I'll let you know if I can find this setting in the BIOS ...
<mtnman80> theadmin: I need to quickly double-check my backed up files on the USB drives with the system contents ... so that if this thing doesn't boot up again ... at least I have my stuff.  Then I can work with the BIOS again here ...
<orated> What is the difference between 7zip and 7z? Which one to use for highest compression?
<orated> p7zip*
<mtnman80> theadmin: never mind ... it won't come back from hibernation mode ... so I had to hard start anyway ...
<TheLastProject> orated, .7z is the file format and p7zip is a command line Linux version of the popular 7zip program for Windows.
<orated> TheLastProject: I got 200GB tib file which I which to compress down to some 100GB or probably even less than that. Can you guide me on that?
<TheLastProject> Ouch...
<TheLastProject> Errr..., well, I myself use PeaZip, choose 7z as compression format and use Extreme compression, but I'm not sure if you would make that, it would probably still be way large =/
<theadmin> orated: Maybe just splitting the file into several ones will do? Sometimes it would, so that's why I ask
<orated> TheLastProject: i see -mx=9 flag in man for 7z
<mao> ubuntu无法下载bt资源了
<orated> theadmin: I wish I had space for splitting
<theadmin> !cn | mao
<ubottu> mao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TheLastProject> Sorry, I haven't use p7zip myself so I don't know anything about the flags =/
<theadmin> orated: 50% compression still sounds a bit too good
<seemawn> hi
<seemawn> is ubuntu one worth to trust in?>
<seemawn> i mean is this encrypted or something?
<rdz> hi all. In earlier linux days one was able to do: 'cat somefile > /dev/dsp' . how can something like this be accomplished in ubuntu 11.04?
<Promille> seemawn: specify. what is encrypted?
<theadmin> rdz: padsp cat somefile > /dev/dsp
<rdz> theadmin, aah.. many thanks
<soreau> theadmin: Does it work like that?
<llutz> seemawn: would you generally trust some international companies storing your data somewhere out there?
<theadmin> soreau: I think it should.
<soreau> theadmin: padsp ls /dev/dsp gives no such file/dir
<theadmin> soreau: Oh, I see.
<theadmin> Sorry, rdz, my bad.
<soreau> theadmin: I don't know what voodoo padsp uses but it's not very straightforward ;)
<rdz> soreau, so there isn't any straigh forward way as it used to be with the real OSS?
<soreau> rdz: Not afaik
<marina> hi wo gehts zum deutschen raum
<theadmin> marina: #ubuntu-de
<marina> danke
<theadmin> marina: Bitte.
<raven> gpodder 2.14 - how to disable single click menu on episodes?
<D_Russ> can anyone help me with compiz?
<D_Russ> trying to figure out what settings cn be unchecked to imporve performance
<seemawn> Promille: is there any possibility to see my data when he has not the password?
<seemawn> eg anyone from the developers or sth
<soreau> D_Russ: What is performing poorly?
<hellofoo> just trying to mess with and learn xorg, gdm stuffs. so i hit ctrl + alt + f2 and then sudo service start gdm , and that says "Job is already running: gdm" - but i dont understand where? what should be the expected result?
<theadmin> hellofoo: It's already running at tty7, I suppose, as usual.
<soreau> hellofoo: try restart
<soreau> instead of start
<hellofoo> yeh at tty7
<D_Russ> its not performing poorly but there are times when my descktop changes. if i mess with screenlets too often my theme changes. on 11.04 soreau
<soreau> hellofoo: Or what are you trying to do ultimately?
<hellofoo> soreau: umm ,that would restart the tty7 one ?
<soreau> hellofoo: yes
<hellofoo> soreau: well, nothing but just learn things.
<hellofoo> so how to i start one at tty8 ?
<hellofoo> tty8 is blank screen
<hellofoo> where you cant type anything
<D_Russ> i am sure that i have a lot of things on compiz checked off that i will never use and or might be causing some conflicts with other programs
<soreau> hellofoo: start only starts a service if it's not running. Restart stops then restarts it and stop stops it
<hellofoo> ok
<soreau> hellofoo: restart should work if it's running or not
<hellofoo> its running on tty7
<hellofoo> can i run another one on tty8 ?
<hellofoo> i am a newbie trying to learn :)
<soreau> D_Russ: I don't see how screenlets changing your theme has anything to do with performance
<soreau> hellofoo: You can run multiple X sessions, yes but I'm not sure about gdm..
<D_Russ> well l ets forget the whole performance thing
<hellofoo> soreau: how do i run multiple X sessions ?
<D_Russ> i am trying to eliminate all options on compiz that i dont need active
<D_Russ> to minimize possible conflicts with other applications
<auronandace> !ccsm | D_Russ
<ubottu> D_Russ: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<soreau> hellofoo: For example, you can start another X session on tty8 with DISPLAY :1.0 using this command: /usr/bin/X :1.0 -br -audit 0 -nolisten tcp vt8
<hellofoo> btw, i did sudo service kdm start and it started it, how can i access/use it ?
<hellofoo> ctrl alt f8 is still blank
<D_Russ> auronandace, i have ccsm open just not sure which settings are vital
<soreau> D_Russ: compiz plugins shouldn't conflict with other apps..
<D_Russ> your right it shouldnt
<soreau> D_Russ: It's a compositing window manager that manages windows while providing effects
<lackvoid> Whats the default hard drive spin down time in Ubuntu?
<soreau> D_Russ: The 'vital' ones are probably Window Decoration, Move Window, Resize Window, Place Window and maybe a Switcher.. also Opengl and Composite
<mtnman80> theadmin: I'm back.  So I found out how to disable the PXE.  I don't get those messages anymore upon start up on the black screen.  I still get the "Operating System not found" ... and it goes no further than that for startup ...
<mtnman80> theadmin: so maybe the hard drive is shot ...
<theadmin> mtnman80: I'd guess so...
<auronandace> mtnman80: and what is the boot order in the bios?
<hellofoo> soreau: btw, i did sudo service kdm start and it started it, how can i access/use it ? ctrl alt f8 is still empty blank screen where i can type nothjing
<D_Russ> but i see strange things heappening on my PC sometimes. like for instance sometimes i can close firefox and still see images of it on my desktops background black section
<soreau> hellofoo: I'm not familiar with kde or kdm
<BlackBishop> anyone knows a server ( and client for linux ) that could allow me to share a soundcard on the server ?
<mtnman80> auronandace: let me tell you exactly ... just a sec ...
<hellofoo> theadmin: do you know ?
<auronandace> D_Russ: do you use flash?
<DustyMonk> BlackBishop: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<D_Russ> yes
<theadmin> hellofoo: It's ctrl+alt+f7
<theadmin> hellofoo: not f8
<jrib> BlackBishop: pulseaudio is such a thing
<D_Russ> i ahve a flash plugin for firefox
<soreau> BlackBinary: Try asking in ##linux
<hellofoo> theadmin: i.e. still my gnome sessions
<auronandace> D_Russ: that is likely a bug in flash, do you use nvidia too?
<ikonia> mtnman80: I've told you the problem approx 40 minutes ago
<soreau> BlackBinary: but I think pulseaudio can do it, try there too #pulseaudio
<D_Russ> yes
<hellofoo> kdm should run a kde session i guess
<ikonia> mtnman80: why are you still refusing to accept this
<theadmin> hellofoo: If you started KDM without stopping GDM some mess may occur
<D_Russ> ihave an nvidia graphics card
<auronandace> D_Russ: i had the same problem ages ago
<BlackBishop> jrib: interesting, didn't even think about it
<D_Russ> no solutions?
<hellofoo> theadmin: hmm, i just wanted to try out things
<auronandace> D_Russ: it solved itself after flash and nvidia updated, not sure if it was flash or nvidia but it wasn't compiz
<D_Russ> i see
<mtnman80> ikonia: I have a feeling something just still messed up with the BIOS ... because it has still booted successfully a couple of times ...
<hellofoo> theadmin: so anyway to see the started KDM somewhere ? or shall i just kill the process :|
<D_Russ> that sucks
<ikonia> mtnman80: carry on wasting your time then. Good luck
<bhush1089> Hello friends How do i start ubuntu after first installation On first reboot I got blank screen What am i doing wrong pls tell me....??
<D_Russ> loging out and back in usually cures it
<D_Russ> for a bit anyway
<auronandace> ikonia: i'm glad it isn't just me, i thought he was not listening
<soreau> bhush1089: Possible graphics driver issue.. did the live session work ok?
<mtnman80> ikonia: I'm almost at the point of saying "forget it" and "give it the death sentence" ...
<bhush1089> no... :(
<soreau> bhush1089: How did you install it?
<bhush1089> From CD..!
<soreau> bhush1089: What graphics card do you have?
<bhush1089> ATI
<soreau> bhush1089: I'm not really understanding how you installed it from CD if it didn't work ok..
<bhush1089> Installation goes OK without no errors but I am getting blank screen on first boot
<soreau> bhush1089: Does it work if you boot with nomodeset?
<GirlyGirl> bhush1089: Try booting in recovery mode
<mtnman80> auronandace: here is the current boot priority order -- "IDE HDD0, IDE HDD1, ATAPI CDO: ..., Legacy Floppy Drives, USB FDD, -USB HDD, USB CD:, PCI LAN" ... in that order ...
<bhush1089> GirlyGirl : Not working
<bhush1089> :(
<soreau> ! nomodeset | bhush1089
<ubottu> bhush1089: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auronandace> mtnman80: and what are you trying to boot?
<theadmin> Hey GirlyGirl :)
<bhush1089> Tried but not working...!!!
<soreau> bhush1089: nomodeset didn't work either?
<mtnman80> auronandace: everything thing else has been reverted back to default except that PXE setting.  I am trying to boot from the hard drive ...
<bhush1089> no
<soreau> bhush1089: Did you check the md5sum of the image you downloaded and burned to disk?
<auronandace> mtnman80: and you have a harddrive in there yes?
<bhush1089> yes
<mtnman80> yes
<mtnman80> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> mtnman80: what is on the harddrive?
<soreau> bhush1089: recovery mode is not the same as booting with nomodeset..
<llutz> mtnman80: go get a live-cd with software for hdd-checks, perform some checks on your hdds from it before you keep wasting your (and others) time here
<bhush1089> I also tried recovery mode but only thing i get is blank screen
<soreau> bhush1089: What model card is it?
<mtnman80> auronandace: I think I've already backed up all the important stuff.  Pictures, documents, etc ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: is there an operating system (windows or ubuntu) on the harddrive?
<mtnman80> llutz: will the 9.10 live CD work for this?
<bhush1089> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<mtnman80> auronandace: yes, 11.04 is on the hard drive
<BlackBishop> any way I can control de output sound .. and sound levels from the cli ( no X11/Xorg )
<llutz> mtnman80: nope, there are cd holding special software made by HDD-manufacturerers for that
<BlackBishop> ?
<theadmin> BlackBishop: Try "alsamixer"
<auronandace> mtnman80: what llutz suggests is a good idea
<BlackBishop> thanks :)
<mtnman80> llutz: is that something you can find online and burn to a CD ... or do you have to go buy it?  fsck run from the 9.10 live CD won't do it?
<bhush1089> soreau : ???
<soreau> bhush1089: Try 11.10 when it's released
<auronandace> mtnman80: fsck just checks filesystems, you need to check the harddrive itself
<soreau> bhush1089: Make sure to burn on lowest speed and use the built-in cd checker utility
<bhush1089> :D LOLz Ubuntu is my life...!!! Pls Help me...!!!
<Dryanta> wut
<llutz> mtnman80: http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/    you need to check the harddrives, not the filesystem
<xgt001> bhush1089, please state your problem
<mtnman80> auronandace: I see.
<djalone> server irc.penguinfriends.org
<nicofs> I need help to get a mobile broadband dongle to work... it's recognized, the connection is set up - but all that happens is "Disconnected"...
<bhush1089> When ever i try to boot with ubuntu...!!! A splash screen is come and then a blank screen,,, Instead of login screen...!!!
<ActionParsnip> nicofs: run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device, use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<soreau> bhush1089: I already told you several things to try
<soreau> bhush1089: It's not likely it would still boot into a black screen if the cd and image were ok and you used nomodeset
<soreau> In fact, you shouldn't even need nomodeset
<xgt001> nicofs, happened to me quite a few times, reinsert the modem and try again... or restart and see what happens.. but recent updates fixed that for me
<kamil> hello
<soreau> But if the cd didn't work ok, I wouldn't use that to install it
<dee-dee> hi guys.
<nicofs> xgt001, i just discovered - it's a huawei k3770 - and that apparently has issues
<bhush1089> CD is working ok bcz the problem is with graphics card but I dont knw how to solve it...!!!
<xgt001>  i need noiseless video playback like in windows, but the problem is my amd card offloads the load to itself from the cpu resulting in lots of noise and heat...i dont think gpu intervention is needed for my cpu core i3 370 m...any ideas?
<wk> whenever I use any equalizer to increase the bass output, it gets really distorted, anyone know why? works fine in windows
<mtnman80> llutz: which hard disk diagnostic tool would you choose in that list for download, then?
<mtnman80> llutz: on the webpage?
<xgt001> nicofs, sorry :( mine was some zte model... and i dono if there is any way to connect via cli
<llutz> mtnman80: what brand is your hdd?
<bhush1089> should i need to remove quite splash or not...!!!???
<dee-dee> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 on a dell mini 9. It's great! much more responsive and better looking than wondows. I bought it second hand and i think it's cute :) I'm wondering what it'll be like with Compiz enabled. Can anyone tell me what I need to do?
<nicofs> xgt001, the biggest issue is, that it's not my dongle and not my pc and that i'm not in front of it...
<xgt001> dee-dee, are u running unity?
<dee-dee> yes
<auronandace> dee-dee: if you are using unity then you are already running compiz
<bhush1089> xgr001 : Pls help me
<auronandace> !ccsm | dee-dee
<ubottu> dee-dee: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mtnman80> llutz: not quite sure.  I know it's IDE, but ...  where would I look to find out?
<llutz> mtnman80: open the computer, have a look btw you should download/burn/boot the complete ubcd and run that specific tool from it then.
<wk> Sorry for that
<dee-dee> thanks. I'll try that. :)
<wk> I'm having problems with my sound, whenever I increase the bass output in any equalizer the sound becomes very distorted.
<soreau> rdz: Ok I just found out there is pacat
<soreau> rdz: From the pulseaudio channel: <mkbosmans> soreau, paplay (is the same as pacat), so you can either do paplay soundfile or cat soundfile | pacat
<rdz> soreau, thanks a lot
<soreau> rdz: He is on right now if you have more questions about it :)
<xgt001> please help me to achieve fan-noise free video playback in ubuntu ... i tried mplayer with xv output... i stil get lots of fan noise and heat when i play even a simple avi file!
<nelson8874> i need educational programs for a 8 years old kid. specially about the digestive system
<rdz> xgt001, what makes you assume that your avi file is simple? try -vo vdpau
<rdz> xgt001, and depending on what codec your avi file has, you can shift some decoding workload to your GPU wit hsome codec specific switch
<xgt001> rdz, i thought the fan noise was due to gpu getting loaded?
<dee-dee> Thanks guys. Its fun!
<rdz> xgt001, -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau  for h264 encoded files
<mtnman80> llutz: all right ... that pretty sums it up then.  I have the tools I need to open it up and figure it out then.  I have that website bookmarked.  If that software doesn't work so as to somehow get a resolution ... the recovery disks do not work first ... then I will just called this one "cooked" ...
<xgt001> rdz, and i tried checking out my gpu load during video playback using aticonfig --odgc it shows 40-50 percent load
<rdz> xgt001, more likely it is the cpu fan.. but i don't know realy.. you need to test
<rdz> xgt001, oops.. i think the vdpau stuff is only available for nvidia cards..
<xgt001> rdz, exactly...amd supports xv using avivo... but even then its pretty noisy
<nelson8874> i need educational programs for a 8 years old kid. specially about the digestive system
<wk> I'm having problems with my sound, whenever I increase the bass output in any equalizer the sound becomes very distorted.
<bootsector> Hi everyone! Anyone here tried to install 11.04 amd64 on a ZOTAC GF-9300 based system?
<bootsector> I'm getting a Kernel Panic :(
<mtnman80> thanks to all of you that attempted to help me tonight ... and especially for your patience :)
<wk> I'm having problems with my sound, whenever I increase the bass output in any equalizer the sound becomes very distorted. anyone got any advice..?
<sutherland> <sutherland> how do i find out if i have  PRISM card?
<sutherland> how do i find out if i have  PRISM card?
<Chelsea> wk, lower your gain (input volume)
<xgt001> bootsector, did u try reinstalling?
<xgt001> did u get the same panic again?
<fball> I just started libvirt, and it seems like that qemu/libvirtd need to be started as root. I just read about AppAmor. I did nothing but I saw it is 'activated' in the background (I did nothing at all).
<fball>  Do I have to make some thoughts about the way it's running on my ubuntu server (regards to security)?
<bootsector> xgt001, yes, I've tried. I'm uploading a picture, if that helps...
<bootsector> give me a min
<bootsector> xgt001, here's a screenshot of the error: http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j267/bootsector/IMG_20111008_091330.jpg
<Amnesia> hi question, is anyone over here known with imsniff?
<DustyMonk> !ask| Amnesia
<ubottu> Amnesia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Amnesia> I didnt ask to ask..
<theadmin> Amnesia: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/imsniff.8.html
<bootsector> Ok, it looks like I've found the reason of my problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/162671/comments/68
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 162671 in linux (Ubuntu) "VT6656 wireless chipset is unsupported" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Amnesia> theadmin: I got an more in depth question..
<bootsector> It seems to be affecting 11.04 as well :(
<theadmin> Amnesia: Well then, you should just ask it
<Amnesia> well when I sniff, I can only sniff incoming messages that go to my host
<Amnesia> but not stuff thats sent to others
<Amnesia> so say I'm arp poisoning B, and B gets messages sent I don't receive them
<Amnesia> I do get the messages sent my B
<Amnesia> by*
<mtnman80_> llutz: ok.  it's definitely not the hard drive.  I just took the battery out and restarted a few times.  It booted to the login screen each time ... but didn't always successfully login into Ubuntu.  When I put the problematic USB drive back in, then it logged in.  When it did not successfully login, I got input/output errors (I/O) related to "/dev/sda1", which is where that problematic USB drive has been mounted every time ...  So I
<D_Russ> does anyone know if there is a setting to allow window opacity to be on by default. when you have multiple windows open and you mouse over a lower window the active window becomes translucent..
<mtnman80_> llutz: I'm just going to make sure my important is stuff is backed up, though ...
<mtnman80_> llutz: I restarted after putting the battery in after a few seconds, of course ...
<mtnman80_> llutz: something is imply way screwed up with how the system is reading that USB port.  that is what it is ...
<andantino> anyone know a fix for a shaky touchpad pointer?
<xgt001> what is xvba-va-driver package? how does it help?
<auronandace> mtnman80_: did you run the ubcd?
<sutherland> how do i find out if i have  PRISM card or what ever kind of card?
<xgt001> andantino, try this... sudo apt-get install gpointing-device-settings
<xgt001> andantino, and try to configure ur touchpad from there
<th0r> andantino: you might check synclient
<andantino> thanks
<eypal> anybody here working for Canonical?
<theadmin> eypal: They don't reveal their identities, don't try your luck and contact em via canonical.com
<mtnman80_> auronandace: I haven't yet.  I have to open up the computer to get a gander at what the brand of the HD is to know which software to choose.  Then I have to put it on the appropriate media to run it.  I wouldn't even be able to get all the way logged into the system ... if the HD is that bad.  The input output errors were referenced for the USB drive/port ... not the hard drive ...
<Abhijit> eypal, why you want that?
<auronandace> mtnman80_: you should run it to be sure
<mtnman80_> auronandace: but I will still run the software ... just make sure the HD is still good in all of its sectors.  doesn't hurt ...
<soreau> ! anybody | eypal
<ubottu> eypal: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mtnman80_> auronandace: but I really don't think that is where the problem lies ... because I've had similar problems with this startup thing and this particular USB drive ... before.  It involved manually edited fstab via command line on the black screen before reaching login ... last time.  And it worked.  So I might have to do that again ...
<bootsector> Alright, I disconnected the VT6656 wifi adapter and now the KP is gone. Man, I really thought this issue had been fixed by know... :(
<auronandace> mtnman80_: i thought you were trying to boot the harddrive, what does this have to do with the usb?
<eypal> my matter regarding Canonical is a kind of business thing at their website. I guess nobody except people from Canonical could help me with this one.
<theadmin> eypal: Which is why you should use the contact thingy at their website.
<theadmin> eypal: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<mtnman80_> auronandace: the USB drive is the instigator of the problem with booting.  for some reason, the system seems to be stuck (hanging) on reading that USB port ... even though it still boots off the hard drive ...
<mtnman80_> auronandace: it seems like it wants to still read it as an external device or something ...
<auronandace> mtnman80_: why do you have the usb stick plugged in during boot if you are trying to boot from the harddrive?
<eypal> Yes.. well.. I actually have tried contacting them.. I expected that I will have to wait for some weeks they replying back but it seems to be so that months are passing by and no reply..
<mtnman80_> auronandace: I plugged it back during boot up this time when I restarted ... because I knew that if I replaced it where it originally was ... the system would recognize it's presenece again ... and not give me input output errors while still booting from the hard drive.  I know it sounds weird ... but it's true ...
<auronandace> mtnman80_: you haven't answered my question.. why is it plugged in at all during boot?
<barry_> I hate being a noob!!!  But I am moving to linux.  Kubuntu 11.04 is awesome.  I cannot get flash to run in Firefox...any thoughts??
<Abhijit> eypal, i think there is #canonical channel
<Abhijit> eypal, that seems dead
<theadmin> barry_: Install the FlashAid plugin
<no||shutdown> ah man
<no||shutdown> hi all
<theadmin> barry_: addon*
<theadmin> barry_: Extension... Whatever Firefox calls them
<Abhijit> eypal, no idea. try to contact them using their website contact page
<soreau> ! flash | barry_
<ubottu> barry_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<barry_> I think I already tried that, but I am checking now..
<no||shutdown> those settings
<soreau> barry_: If you haven't already, install flashplugin-nonfree and restart firefox
<no||shutdown> can someone give me a hand with Kwin?
<no||shutdown> its buggy here and I'd like to properly configure and save it settings without errors
<arch_adam> hi all im trying to install ubuntu on a dell poweredge 2650 server , im having problems, as soon as i click install it restarts the server
<soreau> no||shutdown: just use compiz :P
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Yes but may #kubuntu might be better
<GirlyGirl> soreau: Bad idea
<no||shutdown> TbH, i don't care about it
<soreau> GirlyGirl: Excuse me?
<no||shutdown> i'd just like my dual monitor set up to keep its resolution settings
<no||shutdown> and not fail or change its settings after reboot
<soreau> arch_adam: Maybe try #ubuntu-server? or are you trying to install the desktop edition on a server?
<GirlyGirl> soreau: Using compiz on kde is not a good idea
<no||shutdown> soreau - will look up compiz
<mtnman80_> auronandace: maybe it has nothing to do with it ... but all I know is that I am successfully logged in again ... with no input output errors being given any point of the process.  Actually, now that I think of it ... these I/O errors were referring to /dev/sda1 ... which is the hard drive ... and referring to certain sectors of them.  Another time ... it tells me it can't read superblocks or something ...
<arch_adam> soreau, server
<soreau> GirlyGirl: Please, do explain why exactly.
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl - kubuntu then?
<eypal> support for things related to selling Ubuntu based computers seem to be hard to get :).
<no||shutdown> don't confuse me further :S
<no||shutdown> :)
<soreau> no||shutdown: kde support will tell you compiz is not supported on kde but the fact of the matter is, it works fine in kde
<mtnman80_> auronandace: but for now I am logged in.  So I'm not going to touch anything or do anything drastic ... backup my stuff ... and hope that I can still solve the problem ...
<auronandace> mtnman80_: if you want help you will need to follow instructions and answer the questions that are asked of you; if you don't it makes it significantly harder to help you
<GirlyGirl> soreau: It does not integrate well on KDE4 and hinders some integration .. that is just how it is
<no||shutdown> soreau - i'd prefer not to make changes to my installation, simply get to the bottom of the congfig issues i have with Kwin
<soreau> GirlyGirl: Elaborate on what integration you're referring to, specifically
<no||shutdown> simple commands like RandR will do the job
<mtnman80_> auronandace: to answer your question directly, I thought having the USB plugged in would prevent any errors or warning messages from holding up the startup process ....
<GirlyGirl> soreau: We are not doing a kwin vs compiz
<no||shutdown> i just need to know how to save those config settings so i don't have to redo this shizz everytime i log
<auronandace> mtnman80_: why would you think that?
<GirlyGirl> no||shutdown: Users in #kubuntu are more experienced with kde than in here
<soreau> GirlyGirl: You are the one that initially said running compiz on kde is a <quote>Bad Idea[TM]</quote>.
<soreau> GirlyGirl: I want to know why you think that exactly
<auronandace> mtnman80_: it would just be recognised as another device to be mounted
<GirlyGirl> soreau: So if someone comes here saying unity crashed I should tell them use kde?
<no||shutdown> GirlyGirl - i'll ask around there :)
<auronandace> mtnman80_: it doesn't affect the boot process
<jawad> hay
<soreau> GirlyGirl: No, I want to know why you think running compiz on kde is a bad idea exactly
<mtnman80_> auronandace: because it seemed to have triggered the problem in the first place, as the last time I had problems with startup -- it was directly related to the use of it.  I do believe what you are saying though ...
<jawad> hay
<theadmin> soreau: Because Compiz is intended to be used with GNOME
<theadmin> soreau: Well, yes, it runs just fine on KDE, indeed
<soreau> theadmin: Oh quite to the contrary, compiz does not even need a DE to run
<jawad> can someone help me ? i got weird problem
<theadmin> soreau: I know about Compiz Standalone, yeah, weird thing
<soreau> theadmin: Compiz only requires an X session with graphics drivers supporting TFP
<GirlyGirl> soreau: If you update kde there is a chance you will have problems with new kde version + old compiz ... besides only kwin can correctly handle desktop effects on plasma properly
<soreau> theadmin: It can run on lxde, kde, xfce, gnome or standalone
<mtnman80_> auronandace: but when I removed the battery, waited a few seconds, and then put it back in and started up (more than once) ... it went all the way to login and allowed me to successfully login.  No warning messages at all ...
<jawad> i uninstall ubunto and then install it , then all my files and permetion for files changed , how can i get it back , even that i want to run some files and put the tick as excutable file , it instantly unchik it
<soreau> Compiz cares not what DE is running
<jawad> i uninstall wine " instead of ubuntu"
<soreau> or, if none is running at all
<auronandace> mtnman80_: and what does that have to do with the usb stick being plugged in at boot?
<theadmin> soreau: Tried Compiz with XFCE, ended up yucky
<hramrach> Hello
<hramrach> where do I report mirror issues?
<soreau> theadmin: That's because you did it wrong.
<soreau> 'Yucky' certainly sounds like pebcak indeed
<GirlyGirl> soreau: Things like you press the launch and find the start menu off screen happens as kwin interoperates with plasma ... sure it compiz will do the wm job of placing a window fram but plasma malfunctions
<mongy> theadmin: you need emerald when using compiz on xfce, if you want a nice window manager
<mtnman80_> auronandace: I dunno.,  It could be an electrical issue of some sort ... affecting both the hard drive and the USB port.  Maybe it's just shorting out or something.  I had a similar issue with the battery when I first acquired the thing in used condition ...
<theadmin> mongy: Oh.
<auronandace> mtnman80_: sounds like you have some sort of hardware issue...
<soreau> GirlyGirl: Why would you run old compiz and new kde? compiz is constantly being updated to keep up with kde protocol
<GirlyGirl> soreau: not on the same day so no
<mtnman80_> auronandace: I think I would still narrow it down to that ... if even if the hard drive checks out fine (which it still might).  And it seems like conditions are presenting themselves in a manner that could be interpreted as another problem ...  So better backup my stuff and be ready to have to ditch the thing ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<auronandace> mtnman80_: that would be the safest thing to do; what system is it? laptop/desktop?
<mtnman80_> auronandace: it's an older business model (T43) IBM Thinkpad laptop ...
<wifi_problem> how to get wifi to work on N150 atom netbook (Samung)?
<auronandace> mtnman80_: it must have taken quite a beating, thinkpads are all I use and they have always been rock solid (all second-hand too)
<wifi_problem> rfkill says phy0 wireless is hard blocked, how to unblock it?
<wk> I'm having problems with my sound, whenever I increase the bass output in any equalizer the sound becomes very distorted. anyone got any advice..?
<mongy> wk: tried pulseaudio-equalizer, a global eq ?
<hramrach> wk: tried different speakers? :p
<mtnman80_> auronandace: well ... and I did buy this one used, so ... for a pretty good price, actually.  I don't know how "used" it had been.  I bought it mainly because they run Linux really well ...
<soreau> wifi_problem: What chip is it listed by 'lspci'?
<wk> mongy: ill try
<wifi_problem> soreau:   05:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<soreau> wifi_problem: Does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<wifi_problem> soreau: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<wk> mongy: repo ?
<soreau> wifi_problem: Does the laptop have a switch to enable/disable wifi?
<wifi_problem> soreau: it has it on key fn+f9. in winblows it works,  in ubuntu it seems do not do anything at all. it does not switch rfkill list output, and noting in dmesg..
<mongy> wkhttps://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<mongy> wk: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<soreau> wifi_problem: Have you checked your bios settings?
<wifi_problem> soreau: nope. But in windows the key works.  You think ther is some default-on/off option in bios
<soreau> wifi_problem: Yes, check that first. One user reported that actually turning it off in the bios allowed it to work
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> can i install unity in lucid?
<Abhijit> or gnome3 ?? anyone of them?
<wifi_problem> soreau: so the wifi can not be turned on from software alone? from ubuntu?
<theadmin> Abhijit: No and no.
<soreau> wifi_problem: If it's a bios/hardware issue, then no. Ubuntu can't do anything with it
<Abhijit> theadmin, :-( and :'-(
<hume> hi... I have a problem with my wifi. in Gnome it connects nicely, but changing to KDE makes it not connect. Same network. Any ideas on what to check?
<soreau> Abhijit: Why would you want to?
<shuaib> I am trying to start mysqld on ubuntu using sudo mysqld start, but it complaints about not having a mysql user. Any ideas?
<Abhijit> soreau, i want gnome3.
<wifi_problem>  soreau damn
<soreau> hume: #kubuntu or #kde
<theadmin> hume: Networkmanager doesn't work in KDE, that's why?
<wifi_problem> k I should try in bios then..
<theadmin> hume: Well, not the regular nm-applet, anyway
<soreau> Abhijit: But why on lucid? Can't you just use a newer version of ubuntu?
<Abhijit> soreau, nope. lucid is stable!!!
<wifi_problem> soreau:   rmkill saying that it is hard-blocked means it is hardware setting?   can I try anything more to toggle it from software?
<soreau> Abhijit: Precisely. That is the same reason why you do not want to use gnome3 or unity.
<arch_adam> does anyonre know how to set ubuntu up on a dell poweredge server
<soreau> wifi_problem: Check your bios settings first, then we can go from there
<Abhijit> soreau, but both of them are stable!
<soreau> Abhijit: Many would beg to differ.
<Abhijit> soreau, :-D
<soreau> Abhijit: However if you want to use either, you need to also use a newer version of ubuntu
<hramrach> Abhijit: use oneiric then. It is as stable as gnome3 :p
<auronandace> Abhijit: wait till 12.04, that will be lts
<hume> theadmin, but it still uses the same drivers, right?
<soreau> hramrach: heh
<Abhijit> soreau, yeah i want to use them test them etc
<soreau> Abhijit: Then get a newer version of ubuntu and get testing
<Abhijit> hramrach, :-D yeah i want to use the latest softwares. i tired unity once its so cool
<Abhijit> soreau, ok
<theadmin> hume: Yeah, but it's not gonna work in KDE. Try wicd, or KNetworkManager.
<Abhijit> auronandace, no patience!
<mohanr2222> hey guys...
<mohanr2222> how can i get gnome style notifications in ubuntu?
<mohanr2222> i mean.. what is the package's name (the specific one)
<folivora> gnome.style ?
<aarossig> hello everyone, does anyone know of a utility that pops up an onscreen keyboard automatically when focus is placed on a textbox?
<soreau> hume: I have the habit of disabling all built-in network management applications and using scripts to configure the network on boot up
<hramrach> Abhijit: with some effort you can install two different versions of Ubuntu on the same machine
<Abhijit> hramrach, yep. doing that only
<aarossig> florence does this, but it presents a small icon to open the keyboard. I would really like something that slides up from the bottom similar to on android smartphones
<mohanr2222> folivora: we get a notification in gnome 3.. right? at the bottom...
<soreau> hramrach: Actually, it's not hard at all..
<mohanr2222> i wan that in ubuntu..
<jawad> ppl is 5670 is old for unity 3d ?
<Suhel> Hello
<hramrach> soreau: hard is realtive .. it does not happen automagically on inserting a CD
<Suhel> Sorry was testing the Irc client
<soreau> hramrach: That is true..
<soreau> Suhel: It doesn't work
<soreau> Suhel: Take it back to wherever you downloaded it from for a full refund
<Suhel> I didn't purchase it..  why has your nick turned green
<soreau> what color is it now?
<Suhel> It's white now
<soreau> Suhel: what about now?
<Suhel> Lol
<theadmin> Suhel: That's because your name was mentioned in the message.
<Suhel> Oh sorry
<soreau> ! who | Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> Suhel: Most irc clients highlight a message if their nick is used
<Suhel> I'm using my mobiledevice and this is my first time I'm using Irc
<soreau> I can't hear you
<Suhel> !tab soreau like this?
<ubottu> Suhel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Suhel: Sort of.. try it like this
<soreau> ! tab | Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Suhel> !soreau I'm using my mobile there is no tab key
<ubottu> Suhel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> Suhel: Well just type it like I'm typing yours
<soreau> Suhel: the exclamation mark at the beginning is to invoke the bot to state a factoid
<Suhel> ubottu: testing :-(
<soreau> Suhel: That is, ubottu is a bot.. as it's nick suggests
<soreau> ! ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Suhel> Soreau: like this way?
<soreau> Suhel: yes, that's great
<Suhel> Soreau: thanks for the help, are we the only one's here? I was thinking of getting some help on ocelot
<mohanr2222> i can't get notifications from bottom, like in gnome-3, on a non-gnome-3 OS? (ubuntu)?
<soreau> Suhel: No, there are 1498 other nicks here..
<soreau> Suhel: 1499
<soreau> Suhel: You mean oneiric?
<Suhel> Soreau: why am not seeing anyone else messages then?
<theadmin> Suhel: Maybe you're not looking
<soreau> Suhel: Simple. It's because no one else is talking right now :)
<mohanr2222> i just talked?
<mohanr2222> or messaged.. :o
<soreau> No one. Else.
<soreau> ;)
<Suhel> Soreau: yes, oneiric hope I spelled it right
<soreau> ! 11.10 | Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<soreau> Suhel: Use #ubuntu+1 for help until it's officially released
<Suhel> Soreau: oh so nice of you thanks for all the help. I've to go now I'm entering a no network zone :-)  thanks again
<soreau> Suhel: No problem
<Suhel> Soreau: whats the command to quit???  Lol
<theadmin> Suhel: /quit
<soreau> Suhel: /part
<theadmin> soreau: That's to leave the channel
<soreau> theadmin: You win ;)
<BlueWolf> Hi
<sgs2_usr> anyone here using HP EliteBook 8540w please share your experience
<sgs2_usr> anyone?
<dell> I'm using dell..
<soreau> sgs2_usr: You mean running ubuntu on it?
<sgs2_usr> hi dell, do you use docking station on your dell?
<dell> now,i'm using ubuntu
<sgs2_usr> soreau, yes
<soreau> sgs2_usr: The most important thing comes down to how well the hardware is supported in Linux. This is largely up to the hardware vendors
<aGamingDaddy> Persistent usb ubuntu installation will not start anymore. Help appreciated.
<BlueWolf> Could someone assist me, I formatted my Ipod 5th Generation 16GB by right clicking it on the desktop and clicking format - I did it twice. And now for some strange reason it will not mount in Ubuntu or show up in Windows 7. When it is plugged in Ubuntu and Windows it restarts itself every 10 seconds or so. How do I get it to mount so I can reformat it? I have re set it by  holding Center + Play/Pause buttons and it still does nothing. I am not worried a
<BlueWolf> bout any stuff on it, I just want it working. Please help?
<dell> i  have to using google to translate engllish..
<DustyMonk> BlueWolf: if it's on both linux and win, it's an ipod issue
<soreau> dell: What is your native language?
<sgs2_usr> soreau, i believe HP is well-known product and linux should fully support the hardware
<dell> chinese
<sgs2_usr> dell: you from china?
<dell> yes
<soreau> ! cn | dell
<ubottu> dell: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<VINTERAA> anyone else here has problem installing/running ubuntu on a HP computer?
<BlueWolf> DustyMonk: Yes but that issue was started because of me. The Ipod works well. How do I get it to mount?
<soreau> sgs2_usr: Then it should work fine ;)
<llutz> sgs2_usr: HP is just a name, they grab all the cheap stuff from some other vendors, put it together, glue a "High Price HP" sticker on it. don't expect something to work, check every single part
<sgs2_usr> soreau, haha, well, not entirely
<sgs2_usr> llutz, you were right...that's why i am facing some problem
<sgs2_usr> llutz, I am currently facing the problem with the docking station where it can't switch back to notebook display when undock
<sgs2_usr> llutz, any idea how to fix this? im running 11.04
<VINTERAA> hey does anyone here have a functioning dual booot ubuntu/win7 ?
<soreau> sgs2_usr: So you want to scrutinize the system specs. Try ##hardware for hardware specific support
<sgs2_usr> soreau, okay, many thanks!
<soreau> ! anyone | VINTERAA
<ubottu> VINTERAA: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<VINTERAA> my question is in the first question
<BlueWolf> DustyMonk: Any Suggestions. I formatted it in Linux so surly it can be fixed in Linux?
<soreau> VINTERAA: It works fine
<VINTERAA> when I search online for my problem everyone seems to have the same problem
<auronandace> !details | VINTERAA
<ubottu> VINTERAA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pooky> I'm unable to start thunderbird. When I try to start it just hangs, any suggestion?
<VINTERAA> ok I wasnt sure anyone would help me but here it is:
<VINTERAA> hp pavilion 6 64 bit preinstalled win 7
<VINTERAA> first I was using wubi to install ubuntu it actually installs it
<VINTERAA> but I want to use 32 bit ubuntu since it seems more stable
<VINTERAA> when im inside ubuntu it doesnt really install.. just flashes the screen a bit
<BlueWolf> Could someone assist me, I formatted my Ipod 5th Generation 16GB by right clicking it on the desktop and clicking format - I did it twice. And now for some strange reason it will not mount in Ubuntu or show up in Windows 7. When it is plugged in Ubuntu and Windows it restarts itself every 10 seconds or so. How do I get it to mount so I can reformat it? I have re set it by  holding Center + Play/Pause buttons and it still does nothing. I am not worried a
<BlueWolf> bout any stuff on it, I just want it working. Please help?
<soreau> VINTERAA: Try a ubuntu live session
<aGamingDaddy> Boot problem on persistent usb ubuntu 11.04. WinXP damage it during a start up.
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Makes no sense please elaborate
<BlueProtoman> I've got a bit of a problem...last night I got a new laptop.  It came with Windows 7, so I used UNetBootin and my dad's flash drive to install Ubuntu.  But it ran too late into the night, so I let it copy to the flash drive as I sleep.
<VINTERAA> way to get disconnected
<varnie> hello
<BlueProtoman> But now, Windows 7 is mysteriously gone.  Trying UNetBootin again copies Ubuntu directly to the flash drive successfully...but I can't install it onto my laptop!
<aGamingDaddy> Ok, It's a company computer and did some updates and then stopped. During next startup I got something about initramfs. I think something is missing.
<madjoe> I've lost my clock at the top panel :( in new oneiric.. a recent upgrade has removed it
<BlueProtoman> It gives me the "select an option" menu for Ubuntu, but when I pick "Try it" or "Check disk", it just cuts to a blank screen.
<varnie> I have a fresh ubuntu 10.10 installed. if I'll update it (using update manager) it will crash. Or am I right that 11.04 is unstable now?
<auronandace> !11.10 | madjoe
<ubottu> madjoe: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sparse_> Hello, I try to install ubuntu 11.04 with live cd, but I am getting into gdm login screen where I do not know the login/password
<sparse_> Could anyone help?
<varnie> It will be impossible to login, because that scren will be frozen.
<VINTERAA> ok I guess no1 could help me
<varnie> screen*
<BlueProtoman> Any advice?  This laptop is brand new!
<VINTERAA> why would you have me write all that nonsense if you dont even reply?
<auronandace> !patience | VINTERAA
<ubottu> VINTERAA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VINTERAA> write something atleast
<VINTERAA> or tell me to stop lol
<GirlyGirl> VINTERAA: Please post your question in a detailed single line that way its easy to understand
<sgs2_usr> okay, i was being told to seek help on my problem here instead of ##hardware.
<sgs2_usr> SO I am going to ask help here regarding my docking station problem on my HP EliteBook 8540w
<sgs2_usr> what I am facing now is that I can't get back my display on my laptop when I undock, any idea?
<BlueProtoman> I've got a bit of a problem...last night I got a new laptop.  It came with Windows 7, so I used UNetBootin and my dad's flash drive to install Ubuntu.  But it ran too late into the night, so I let it copy to the flash drive as I sleep.  But now, Windows 7 is mysteriously gone.  Trying UNetBootin again copies Ubuntu directly to the flash drive successfully...but I can't install it onto my laptop!  It gives me the "select an option" menu
<comitt> hi all. i want to rename the 40_custom file from /etc/grub.d in order to change the order of the boot. however, the file is read only, what do i need to do to rename it from 40_custom to 06_custom? thanks
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: During startup I get "EXT-fs error (device ...) ext4_lookup inode #1700722((comm modeprobe) deleted referenced 7602
<auronandace> sgs2_usr: are you undocking while ubuntu is running?
<llutz> comitt: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/40_custom  /etc/grub.d/06_custom
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, yes
<comitt> thanks llutz
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: boot recover mode and do a filesystem check
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, i read from some where on the internet, it's to do with ACPI problem?
<auronandace> sgs2_usr: i don't think a dock is meant to be hot-pluggable
<hagus> Is there a good tutorial on connecting a wubi ubuntu installation to a microsoft home network?
<touchpad> I have 11.04 on a persistant usb key. (created with usb-creator from the install/live CD iso) How do I make it boot / shutdown faster? Can I select once and for all the langage setting and "try ubuntu without installing" at boot and get rid of those screens to get a direct boot?
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, you are wrong, when i dual boot to windows 7, it works perfectly fine
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, so how do you explain that???
<m_bisson> auronandace: that shouldn't affect anything. Its the same as plugging in a VGA cable
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, are you going to say that i should stick with windows 7? :D
<auronandace> m_bisson: i see, as you can see i don't use docks
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: I did a check disk (and there were errors)  but it stops
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: How old is the hard drive?
<BlueProtoman> Should I retry with the official installer?
<auronandace> sgs2_usr: i don't know, use what you feel comfortable with
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Also if you use the recovery mode method the check is less unlikely to stop
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: The harddrive is a usb-stick, the other WinDrive is new
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, im comfortable with Ubuntu, that's why i continue using it, but i need this problem to  be fixed, that's why i join this channel
<Yoshimi> i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get the original macintosh os or an emulator to run on ubuntu
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, so I am hoping anyone here can help...
<BlueProtoman> Hello?
<auronandace> sgs2_usr: i'm a thinkpad user and have no experience with hp or any docking systems
<sgs2_usr> auronandace, okay, thanks
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: It want to run  a check during startup but it stops
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Boot a livecd and check the partition then
<varnie> is it safe to apply updates to freshly new version 10.10 installed?
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: I've tried that using gparted. It stops for some reason
<sgs2_usr> anyone can help me on this ?
<chroot> hi, i got a question ?
<auronandace> varnie: why wouldn't it be?
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<varnie> I am afraid to apply them ;) because if I'll update to 11.04 my login screen will be frozen
<varnie> maybe this is a bug
<chroot> how can i find the source code of getpass(3) in ubuntu ?
<auronandace> varnie: there is a difference between updates and an upgrade
<varnie> yes I know
<chroot> ?
<auronandace> varnie: an upgrade would get you to 11.04, but normall updates would just be 10.10
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: I'm starting up a live CD though it's 10.04
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: ok
<os_> hi
<Boreeas> Can anyone help me with this: https://gist.github.com/1272311?
<chroot> help
<kartman_> #join Ubuntu-ru
<BlueProtoman> Anyone?
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl I'm in. What shall I do?
<chroot> kartman, #join ubuntu-ru , ?
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy:  open terminal
<BlueProtoman> I've got a bit of a problem...last night I got a new laptop.  It came with Windows 7, so I used UNetBootin and my dad's flash drive to install Ubuntu.  But it ran too late into the night, so I let it copy to the flash drive as I sleep.  But now, Windows 7 is mysteriously gone.  Trying UNetBootin again copies Ubuntu directly to the flash drive successfully...but I can't install it onto my laptop!  It gives me the "select an option" menu
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: done
<kartman_> Всем привет
<chroot> kartman, what do you want to say?
<auronandace> chroot: i think he meant: /join #ubuntu-ru
<chroot> ok , let me try
<sgs2_usr> anyone here can help me with the problem of my HP EliteBook 8540w docking station?
<os_> is unity available for other linux distributions?
<xangua> os_: the source code is on launchpad
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: type sudo fsck  /dev/sdaX         ... replace sdaX with needed
<os_> ok
<BlueWolf> Could someone assist me, I formatted my Ipod 5th Generation 16GB by right clicking it on the desktop and clicking format - I did it twice. And now for some strange reason it will not mount in Ubuntu or show up in Windows 7. When it is plugged in Ubuntu and Windows it restarts itself every 10 seconds or so. How do I get it to mount so I can reformat it? I have re set it by  holding Center + Play/Pause buttons and it still does nothing. I am not worried a
<BlueWolf> bout any stuff on it, I just want it working. Please help?
<chroot> ubuntu-ru is ubuntu-rusian
<BlueProtoman> Can someone invite me to #ubuntu-help?
<Boreeas> Oh, it appears that my problem was the version of java I was using
<chroot> i googleQ
<oCean> chroot: /join #ubuntu-ru is the command to join the russion channel, something kartman was probably trying to do. It was not an answer directed to you
<xangua> BlueWolf: bad idea formatting it from ubuntu
<BlueWolf> xangua: Tell me about it. I have learnt that. But it will not mount in windows so how do I get it to mount?
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: Did you choose to install it alongside Windows?
<BlueProtoman> rypervenche: I didn't even get to the Ubuntu OS.  Just the simple boot screen.
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: "System with errors, check forced. Resize inod not valid.   Recreate <Y>
<GirlyGirl> y
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: y
<rypervenche> BlueProtoman: So you haven't even install Ubuntu on it yet?
<BlueProtoman> I've recovered the Windows installation, but I still wanna install Ubuntu.  My real issue is that it won't!
<sgs2_usr> okay, i have another issue with bluetooth, how can I turn off the bluetooth but still keep the bluetooth appleet to show up on the panel ?
<BlueProtoman> No, I'm trying!
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl :"pass1 check... Error reading block (long number) Ignore errors? <y>
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: y
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: Force rewrite <y>
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: y
<BlueWolf> xangua: Tell me about it. I have learnt that. But it will not mount in windows so how do I get it to mount?
<xangua> BlueWolf: don't use an iphone  so no idea, take it to the apple service¿
<xangua> just that there it was this guy the other day that did the same and had troubles with it
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: Error writing to that block Ignore?
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: y
<varnie> I am doing 'install updates' but figured out there was 'unpacking the kernel' in the log. why?
<sgs2_usr> anyone here uses kernel 3.0 on their Ubuntu 11.04?
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: I have a feeling you physical hard drive is getting bad ... time to backup and buy a new one
<BlueWolf> xangua: It's not an Iphone, it's a 5 Generation. The other guy might have been me, I have been trying to find a solution for a while.
<aGamingDaddy> girlyGirl : ok; I'llkeep on saying yes until the end...
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Most probably yes
<xgt001> sgs2_usr, did use a month back... i had compiled frm source though
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl Memory allocation failed. e2fsck  aborted
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: What drive manufacturer is this and how old is it
<aGamingDaddy> It's an usb pendrive Kingston 32 GB
<sgs2_usr> xgt001, any good?
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: It's an usb pendrive kingstone 32 Gb, About one year old
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: You have installed an operating system on a pendrive????
<Masa> hi
<sgs2_usr> so nobody can help on the bluetooth thingy?
<FaceOld> hello people
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: http://ask-leo.com/can_a_usb_thumbdrive_wear_out.html read this
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: Yes. It's my employers laptop and I dont like the software the make me use...
<xgt001> sgs2_usr, noticably snappier, bit improved hardware support, but worst on laptops
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Pendrives have a limited read/write times so they are used for storing data ... running an operating system that is constantly accessing the disk is the fastest way to kill it ... you should use an external hard drive
<sgs2_usr> xgt001, ah, okay...then I should avoid from putting in this kernel as for now.
<nicjasno> hi...
<Mike-Wazoski> hello there!
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: It's my second disk failure so I guess you're right... Any particular usb-drive well suited for an install like this?
<xgt001> nicjasno, Mike-Wazoski hello! ask away!
<nicjasno> i have a strange problem
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: Hard drives any one will do
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: alright thank you very much!
<GirlyGirl> aGamingDaddy: but not a flash pendrive
<nicjasno> i have this p4 computer, and installed 11.04 on it
<GirlyGirl> !enter | nicjasno
<ubottu> nicjasno: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sgs2_usr> anyone here experience problem with some gtk problem?
<nicjasno> after i rebooted the computer doesn't want to go past the post screen and doesn't even go into bios
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl: I've got the message. Though I loke the physical size...
<nicjasno> i repeated this with 3 hard drives, always the same result
<GirlyGirl> nicjasno: Most likely this has not an Ubuntu issue but a hardware problem
<Mike-Wazoski> so guys, yesterday I installed the version of ubuntu 10.04 and I also recompiled manually the python version 2.7 but now I have a problem running the system>administration>printing but I solved... now my question is how can I set the ubuntu default python 2.6.5 as default instead of python 2.7 which I currently use?
<aGamingDaddy> GirlyGirl :Thanks for your help and your advices. Cheers
<nicjasno> hm... why does it work then with a hard drive that has no ubuntu on ot?
<Mike-Wazoski> who I*
<Masa> I have a problem installing canon printer drivers on ubuntu 10.04; it gives this kind of error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<licess> quit
<Mike-Wazoski> Masa: was you sentence referred to me?
<Mike-Wazoski> your*
<xgt001> Masa, try ur installation as root ...
<zagabar> hmm I want to do echo "blablabajs" into a sound device in /dev/ so that I can hear it. But I can't find the correct one. I can't see any dsp or such. What is it usually calle?
<xgt001> Masa, by prefixing sudo before ur commands
<oCean> Masa: if you need to install anything, use 'sudo' to get sufficient privileges, for example   sudo apt-get install packagename
<zagabar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704456/ here are my /dev devices.
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: so have you got any kinds of solutions for my problem?
<sgs2_usr> lately my Ubuntu 11.04 keep crashing when I fire up Efax-gtk application, why is that?
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, i guess u just remove the newer python
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: well how can I remove the python 2.7 who I actually installed yesterday manually?
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, how about dpkg-reconfigure python...
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, did u install python 2.7 manually
<Mike-Wazoski> yup
<Mike-Wazoski> I compiled it manually, yesterday
<Mike-Wazoski> now I see that the printing doesn't work because of an error of python 2.7
<Mike-Wazoski> but I solved launching the process with python2.6
<Mike-Wazoski> but if I type the command python in the shell it launches the python 2.7 instead of 2.6
<Mike-Wazoski> (is a little bit complicated to explain >.<)
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, oh :( i dono the exact solution... try this ok. sudo dpkg-reconfigure python2.6
<Mokilok> I'm having an issue with KDE on Ubuntu 11.04. When accessing a windows share it is copying the entire video file locally instead of opening it and streaming. Is there a way to change this so that it can stream from a windows share?
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: what exactly does that command?
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: I just wanna put the 2.6 as default on my ubuntu 10.04
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, it resets the package defaults so incase python 2.7 overwrote 2.6 it MAY reset back to 2.6
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: well, let's try, what's the worst thing can happen?
<delinquentme> so I had a micro-derp while installing a software outside the package manager ... in which i installed the contents of the  folder .. just into the general /usr/bin file
<delinquentme> nm!
<delinquentme> figure it out
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: nothing... trying to reconfigure the packet 2.6 of python, the default version is still the 2.7
<bhush> Hello guys why cant  I see login screen while booting with ubuntu...??? I can see is just a blank screen
<ikt> hi, does anyone know the package that handles all the settings?
<dee-dee> hi. Is there a way to stop Ubuntu 11.04 from asking me my password when I want to get my screen back? It's a fresh install.
<bashhistory> did anyone answer on .bash_history?
<bashhistory> it only flushes to file on session end
<bashhistory> which is pointless, and in the last ten years has caused me problems... seventy times. So why hasn't anyone else had the same problem and decided to fix it already?
<bashhistory> I am guessing there is a shutdown hook on a sesssion
<delinquentme> bhush,  sounds like graphics driver issue
<ikt> bashhistory: have you reported a bug?
<bashhistory> or is it more hardcoded?
<bashhistory> ikt: no
<Mike-Wazoski> oh god don't know how to solve and the worst thing is that I've also a terrible headache..
<bhush> yes but how to solve it....!!!
<bashhistory> ikt: why?
<bashhistory> ikt: you know how to set up bash to flush bash_history before the session ends?
<ikt> because nobody will do anything until you report a bug
<hramrach> bashhistory: there might be an option for that
<mtnman80> Hello.  Can someone possibly recover data off an ext4 thumb drive ... and put it onto a Windows PC?  My hard drive is crashing on my Linux box.  When I put the thumb drive into the Windows PC, it asks if I want to format, right?  Well then that means I loose all my data ... right?
<bashhistory> ikt: I knew it, you are just a pedantic type, who doesn't know the answer, and tries to excuse himself from that fact
<bashhistory> which I knew immediately
<hramrach> or a command to save it which you can run from $PS
<ikt> dee-dee: go into settings >
<bashhistory> hramrach: I am looking on google, but it is ambiguous input
<bashhistory> ikt: admit it
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, really sorry :( did u generate python 2.7 packages and then install ? so that u could have removed them easily?
<bashhistory> you irc type pedant
<ikt> dee-dee: settings > screen > lock? > off
<hramrach> if it interprets commands, maybe it does not
<bashhistory> hramrach: I'll look at a command, might find it
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: unfortunatley not! anyway nevermind and thanks for your help!
<bashhistory> yey I found it
<ikt> bashhistory: not paying attention, when you say 10 years and headache I assume bug
<mtnman80> mtnman80: is there someway to recover the data still?  My Linux box barely runs smooth enough for very long ... to accomplish any drawn out process ...
<xgt001> anytime! i am sorry i couldnt fix your issue Mike-Wazoski
<hramrach> bashhistory: note that your harddrive will suffer
<mtnman80> can anyone help?
<bashhistory> ikt: stop being pedantic then. You know what the rule of irc is? The first person who replies is just the bored one who would never admit to not knowing the answer, but will just say you need to do something to get help.
<ikt> do you know what pedantic means?
<bashhistory> ikt: rhetorical questions - another symptom of your ilk
<ikt> bashhistory: nope, try again
<escott> mtnman80, make another thumb drive use that to mount the first thumb drive
<bashhistory> ikt: try again what?
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: could you please tell me at least how can I remove the python 2.7 if I compiled it manually yesterday?
<bashhistory> ikt: trying to get someone to do something - another flag
<airtonix> bashhistory: stay on topic
<bashhistory> ikt: I called you a pedant, and you ask me if I know what it means, another flag, you are 4/4
<bashhistory> airtonix: ok, cheers
<mtnman80> escott:  ok.  I have another format that Windows successfully reads.  So how do I do this in Windows.  Again, my Linux box is barely working well enough to do anything ....
<mtnman80> escott: I mean ... I have another thumb drive that Windows reads ...
<DustyMonk_> mtnman80: no support for win here
<escott> mtnman80, windows can't read ext4 i think there are some windows ext2/ext3 drivers and you could see if they support ext4 but out of the box there is no way to open ext4 in windows
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, you said u had compiled it manually right?
<mtnman80> escott: ok.  where would I find these ext2/ext3 drivers ???
<ikt> does anyone know the package of the gnome system settings?
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: yup
<delinquentme> bhush, so yeah the drivers
<delinquentme> bhush, if you just installed it .. maybe reinstall?
<delinquentme> or did it just break?
<xgt001> Mike-Wazoski, i donno much about how to remove something after u installed it manually by a non dpkg way.. due to the change in config files python 2.7 might have made
<bhush> NO I hadent installed
<delinquentme> bhush, you should reinstall it then
<bhush> ok
<BlueWolf> Could someone assist me, I formatted my Ipod 5th Generation 16GB by right clicking it on the desktop and clicking format - I did it twice. And now for some strange reason it will not mount in Ubuntu or show up in Windows 7. When it is plugged in Ubuntu and Windows it restarts itself every 10 seconds or so. How do I get it to mount so I can reformat it? I have re set it by holding Center + Play/Pause buttons and it still does nothing. I am not worried ab
<BlueWolf> out any stuff on it, I just want it working. ( Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ac:1265 Apple, Inc. iPod Nano 5.Gen ) It's being found in the terminal but how do I get it to mount?
<Mike-Wazoski> xgt001: okay thanks for your help I gotta go now I'll try later! thanks for your time man!
<hramrach> BlueWolf: I suggest using iTunes for that
<airtonix> BlueWolf: do it again with palimpset and make sure you select FAT32 filesystem  or just FAT (if fat32 isn't there(
<delinquentme> bhush, you should talk in this channel .. specifically because others are here who might be able to help
<bhush> :)
<BlueWolf> hramrach: It will not mount in BOTH Windows 7 or Ubuntu?
<airtonix> BlueWolf: open palimpset and see if it shows up there.
<DustyMonk_> BlueWolf: maybe this link is useful http://el-tunes.com/
<GirlyGirl> BlueWolf: I believe in windows ipods never mount without itunes?
<escott> mtnman80, i have no idea. it would almost certainly be one of the top 5 google results if you search for ext2 drivers windows
<BlueWolf> airtonix: Ok, how would I do it through the terminal? I did format it as FAT32 filesystem.
<sgs2_usr> how can I keep the bluetooth-applet while turning off bluetooth by default when boot up?
<airtonix> BlueWolf: press alt+f2, type palimpset, press enter
<bhush> hey all can you pls tell me what problems might have ubuntu with ATI graphics card
<BlueWolf> airtonix: Is palimpset a program? Must I install it? There is nothing
<airtonix> BlueWolf: it's standard disk manager for ubuntu
<hramrach> BlueWolf: iTunes comes with some iPod updater which might restore the iPod
<BlueWolf> airtonix: Nothing came up
<BlueWolf> hramrach: Itunes is not finding the Ipod, nether is any other computer or OS.
<bhush> :|
<airtonix> BlueWolf: how do you know that ?
<christina> can someone tell me what the file is called where ubuntu saves the distribution version
<airtonix> BlueWolf: have you used : fdisk -l or lsusb  ?
<hramrach> airtonix: because it is broken
<airtonix> hramrach: how do you know that ?
<BlueWolf> airtonix: Because there is not list and this error is coming up:  Could not open location 'file:///home/byron/palimpset'   - palimpset': No such file or directory
<delinquentme> can someone confirm that their installation of ubuntu doesnt have a /usr/bin/sys file?
<airtonix> BlueWolf: anyway, palimpset is installed by default on my ubuntu natty
<airtonix> BlueWolf: which doesn't exactly mean your compter can't see your ipod
<delinquentme> or better yet .. are there listings of what should be inside a clean install of ubuntu within the /usr/bin file?
<oCean> delinquentme: I have not. The /usr/bin/sys file is provided by the openafs-client package
<hramrach> BlueWolf | ... it restarts itself every 10 second ...
<delinquentme> oCean, openafs-client?
<delinquentme> oCean, bc i had something else which installed it
<delinquentme> might i ask how you know that?
<delinquentme> being as you didint install it?
<oCean> delinquentme: install the apt-file package. Then you can search like  apt-file search /usr/bin/sys
<BlueWolf> hramrach: Yes, only when it is plugged in to the computer.
<hramrach> airtonix: when htere is not enough time to configure the device it can't be accessed
<delinquentme> ah
<hramrach> BlueWolf: do you have iTunes on Windows?
<hramrach> and did you try the updater?
<BlueWolf> airtonix: Ok, but it comes up in my terminal when I typed:  lsusb - Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ac:1265 Apple, Inc. iPod Nano 5.Gen. So what now?
<airtonix> BlueWolf: you need to reliably format it
<airtonix> BlueWolf: obviously your previous attempt was not reliable
<oCean> BlueWolf: type dmesg (kernel logging) and then see if it comes up (in dmesg output) as a storage device
<sgs2_usr> BlueWolf, what are you trying to achieve here? get ipod to work on ubuntu?
<BlueWolf> hramrach: I do have Itunes - But I don't use Internet on Windows. It's only for my games and Ipod
<airtonix> BlueWolf:  you should also be careful about simply using itunes on windows, since last time I heard it prevents access to your music without itunes
<hramrach> BlueWolf: the updater is installed with iTunes. It should not need internet
<sgs2_usr> hramrach, can we run itunes for ubuntu?
<BlueWolf> sgs2_usr: I have tryed with Wine, but it freezes and very slow
<hramrach> sgs2_usr airtonix no, iTunes don't run on Ubuntu. And last time I heard you can access new iPods with iTunes only
<BlueWolf> airtonix: What do I do now to get it to show??
<sgs2_usr> BlueWolf, okay. can't you use Banshee for your ipod? :D
<babble> iTunes doesn't prevent access to anything; if you used older versions of Windows Media Player on Windows, WMP would 'helpfully' drm your unprotected tracks into WMA for you.
<imprint> I have visitor survey everytime I go on firefox, how do I get rid of it, it wont close tab?
<hramrach> there may be a way to switch to using non-Itunes but it's not as straightforward as formatting the iPod
<babble> iTunes will convert unprotected WMA into unprotected AAC on Windows, but it doesn't lock you out of using those AAC tracks in a different player (VLC, or something else)
<sgs2_usr> i remember seeing somewhere in Banshee there is a plugin that can talk to iphone or ipod...
<airtonix> BlueWolf: hramrach: there are at least 6 versions of the 5th gen ipod. and not all can have rockbox installed on it... but if you can then that is a good option since then you can buy your music from amazon drm free
<sgs2_usr> airtonix, do you mean that rockbox is jailbreak?
<babble> sgs2_usr: Banshee will see my 3rd Gen Touch, but syncing media to it is hit or miss.
<airtonix> sgs2_usr: no it's a completely different OS for the ipos
<airtonix> ipod*
<sgs2_usr> babble, are you saying it work most of the time and not all the time in banshee?
<sgs2_usr> airtonix, okay
<hramrach> airtonix: it's a Nano, it can't run anything
<babble> sgs2_usr: I'm saying that I've sucessfully gotten MP3 media ONTO my touch about twice using Banshee.
<oCean> BlueWolf: have you search dmesg output?
<oCean> *searched
<airtonix> hramrach: i believe i saw the words "5th gen"
<babble> most of the time, Banshee thinks my iPod doesn't want to play MP3 audio or MPEG4 video (converted in Handbrake, etc.)
<BlueWolf> oCean: Yes
<sgs2_usr> babble, are you able to extract mp3s from your ipod to banshee?
<oCean> and?
<hramrach> airtonix: 5thgen Nano
<pocoyo> .
<babble> sgs2_usr: not lately, no.
<sgs2_usr> babble, okay...
<BlueWolf> oCean: Well what is the pastbin site
<babble> fwiw, I use iTunes in a VM running WinXP
<sgs2_usr> babble, btw, which version of banshee? 2.2?
<action09> hi alli try to install 10.04 alternate from usb key and i've got at the begginning steps the message indficating that installer can't detect any cdrom (i'm installing from usb.) if i try to re-try , same.. any clue please
<babble> let me check
<oCean> BlueWolf: there are many. Try paste.ubuntu.com
<babble> sgs2_usr: I currently have Banshee 2.2.0 installed.
<babble> let me check the iOS version on my iPod.
<sgs2_usr> babble, right....okay.
<sgs2_usr> babble, i don't use any APPLE products...so im safe on my Ubuntu :D
<babble> sgs2_usr: I'm using iOS 4.3.5 on my iPod.
<hramrach> BlueWolf: a nano this new can be probably used with iTunes only
<babble> sgs2_usr: oh, I root for Android to succeed, but I'd really like a credible iPod Touch android device.
<action09> i think i'll try http://demtrex.wordpress.com/2011/04/04/work-around-the-cd-rom-detection-issue-when-installing-ubuntu-server/
<babble> I don't want another phone contract :)
<BlueWolf> oCean: Ok, I don't know what it all means - http://paste.ubuntu.com/704475/
<sgs2_usr> babble, i only use SAMSUNG GALAXY S2 as my mp3 player and it talks to my Ubuntu flawlessly :D
<babble> sgs2_usr: how's the battery life on the S2?
<hramrach> BlueWolf: or you will have to find some howto with detailed steps how to format it. It needs some data on the drive which you can't remove
<sgs2_usr> babble, very good...right now im on 2.3.4 XXKG6
<BlueWolf> Ok, so what is the out come, how do I fix it????
<babble> sgs2_usr: The Galaxy line is neat enough, but I really really don't want another phone. hehe
<sgs2_usr> babble, with wifi, bluetooth, games , it lasted me one whole day of heavy usage before needing to recharge
<kennydude> Hi, what is the likelyhood of this patch being merged? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/144431
<babble> I keep hoping MotoGoog is going to do a phone-free Nexus or something
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 144431 in GLibC "gethostbyname() cant resolve names starting/ending with "-"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<sgs2_usr> babble, yes, if you already have one, no point
<babble> sgs2_usr: hmm. I can go a few DAYS using my iPod as a media player
<oCean> BlueWolf: it does recognize the ipod
<babble> sgs2_usr: no, no, you misunderstand me. I like BOTH platforms (iOS *and* Android)
<sgs2_usr> babble, well iPod is only act media player, smartphone needs more juice
<hramrach> BlueWolf: you need to ask some Apple fans, it's Apple hardware and very specific and dincompatible with anything non-Apple
<babble> I'd happily use both, if I could get my hands on a credible iPod Touch alternative using Android.
<sgs2_usr> babble, ah, okay.... :D
<oCean> BlueWolf: but I'm not sure if it is in a state that is useful. What happens if you try to mount    sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt
<babble> (yes, I'm aware of Archos handhelds. No, they're not what I want)
<sgs2_usr> anyone uses HP notebook here?
<hramrach> babble: and what is it you want? an iPad lookalike? Apple would sue them
<oCean> Let's move back to the support topic, the general discussion about apple, ipods and such can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mokilok> sgs2_usr, I'm using a HP Dv6
<sgs2_usr> oCean, sorry 'bout that...
<ikt> kennydude: depends on how hard you push it
<ikt> but very unlikely for 11.10
<babble> hramrach: no, not a lookalike. a phoneless android handheld with ~30gb of storage and an upgrade path to honeycomb, preferably
<ikt> kennydude: if you push hard might be able to get into backports
<sgs2_usr> Mokilok, okay, great! Can I know how long your battery can last?
<babble> sgs2_usr: I'm in a Pavilion G6 (HP)
<BlueWolf> oCean:   mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<sgs2_usr> babble, okay, how's your battery life?
<kennydude> ikt: Hm, it's a really small change and will fix urls like http://lol-.tumblr.com
<hramrach> babble: did you look at the Asus Terminator or what is that thing with removable keyboard?
<BlueWolf> oCean: Ok im in Offtopic
<Mokilok> It's meant to be 5 hours of use time, 6 cell battery. I haven't tested it yet.
<babble> sgs2_usr: bearing in mind that I use my iPod *primarily* as an iPod (I'm not on wifi terribly much with it) I charge it about twice a week
<oCean> hramrach: babble, please move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hramrach> babble: it comes with honeycomb afaik
<sgs2_usr> babble, when i dual boot into win7, my HP EliteBook can last for 4 hours, but when i boot into Ubuntu 11.04, i can only get 3 hours max
<codemagician> how do I mount an apple timecapsule on my network from ubuntu 11.04?
<oCean> BlueWolf: I have no clue what you did to your ipod, or if that 5th gen is even supported. It does not seem to be an ubuntu issue anyway
<ikt> kennydude: it's a small patch apart of a fairly critical package though
<kennydude> codemagician: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/connecting-to-your-apple-time-capsule-in-ubuntu/
<hramrach> oCean: when nVidia finally releases their tegra2 drivers you could run Ubuntu on it too ;-)
<kennydude> ikt: Right, so how could I raise attention to it?
<BlueWolf> oCean: All I did was right click the mount on the desktop and click format. So you don't have any other suggestions?
<ikt> kennydude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix <- you've already done the first three steps
<oCean> BlueWolf: nope, no more clues
<mtnman80> does anyone know how to disable the "extent" feature bit on an ext4 thumb drive in Windows ... so that Windows can read the thumb drive via a special program called "Ext2Fsd".  Or does this disabling have to be done in Linux?
<BlueWolf> oCean: GREAT!!! Then how will I get it to work? |-)
<BlueWolf> oCean: How do I get it to mount in windows 7 so I can format it there?
<codemagician> kennydude, i saw that article and it doesn't work
<kennydude> ikt: Well, I was just looking to see if someone else had fixed it, but the bug is quite old now as other distros seem to ignore this.
<codemagician> kennydude, there is no command line tool called mount_afp
<hramrach> babble: it's called Transformer, actually
<oCean> BlueWolf: you cannot see it in Windows either, so ask in ##apple what you should do. It's not an ubuntu topic.
<mtnman80> here is the link to help you understand what I mean: http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<conn> Does anyone use VNC Viewer?  I am trying to connect from my Win7x64-bit machine to my Ubuntu.  Looks Like I am able to connect but the screen is black.. Any thoughts?
<babble> hramrach: I don't know what you're trying to say; I didn't ask.
<hramrach> BlueWolf: that's a Windows 7 question, not Ubuntu question :p
<kennydude> codemagician: Try http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=636125
<BlueWolf> hramrach: Ya ya!
<kennydude> codemagician: I'm just googling ;)
<codemagician> kennydude, i tried that too "mount error(22): Invalid argument"
<codemagician> kennydude, bummer hey
<mtnman80> can anyone help me to get Windows 7 to read an ext4 thumb drive ... via special program that requires you to disable the "extent" feature bit of the ext4 first?
<hramrach> babble: it's a handheld device using android
<auronandace> mtnman80: reading any ext filesystem from windows is a bad idea
<BlueWolf> oCean: ##apple is not opening in empathy?
<conn> anyone familiar with VNC Viewer?
<kennydude> codemagician: yeah, a bit of a pain. Try going onto the network tab of the File Manager and see if you can find it
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install Ubuntu onto my new laptop via a flash drive and UNetBootin, but when I pick any of the three options in the boot menu, it just cuts to a blank screen!  Any tips?
<mtnman80> auronandace: hello again.  this sucks.  I don't really have choice.  I need to recover the data.  It turns out my Linux won't even run effeciently enough to much of any process (uploading files to an online file storage bank, etc.)
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: how long does the blank screen stay?
<kennydude> conn: Try pressing keys or something. Could be a screensaver? (I don't know much about VNC)
<oCean> BlueWolf: you probably have to register first
<Artur> mtnman80: check this http://goo.gl/TVVXe
<oCean> !register | BlueWolf
<ubottu> BlueWolf: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mtnman80> auronandace: I had hope there for a little bit.  But now I can definitely see that the hard drive is going to crap ...
<BlueProtoman> hramrach: Until I shut off the screen.
<BlueProtoman> *shut off the laptop
<BlueWolf> oCean: Can I PM you :D?
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: did you try some safe boot option?
<babble> hramrach: as I've already been told to move the discussion, it seems tempting fate to keep talking about it
<oCean> BlueWolf: sure
<auronandace> mtnman80: what do you mean by linux won't run efficiently enough?
<mtnman80> auronandace: After you login, it freezes at some point and start shows squares and such for the text in the windows.  The hard drive is obviously shot ...
<julius_> hi
<auronandace> mtnman80: have you tried a livecd (that wouldn't use the harddrive it stays in ram)
<BlueProtoman> hramrach: Yes.  Still nothing.
<julius_> why does this:  fakeroot make-kpkg --arch=i686  --cross-compile --initrd --append-to-version=-oss kernel-image kernel-headers              not start buiilding a i686 kernel on a amd64 host?
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: do you have caps lock led on your keyboard? Does pressing chasnge it? How long does disk keep working after it shuts down the screen? did you try an external screen?
<mtnman80> auronandace: that's actually a good thought.  Didn't think of that.  I can't access anything in the home directory (i.e. on the hard drive), though ... right?  That means I couldn't get to any of my pictures ...
<BlueProtoman> No Caps Lock, pressing keys does nothing, I don't know how I can tell, and no I have not but I don't see how that would be the issue.
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: then numlock
<mtnman80> auronandace: unless there is a way to do that.  And I would have to run the live CD for 9.10 ... as that is the latest one on a CD that actually works ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: you can mount the harddrive from a livecd
<BlueProtoman> Well, I mean I have the keys, but they're not active.
<conn> Does anyone use VNC viewer to connect to Ubunut?
<mtnman80> auronandace: OK.  Is it a pretty simple command?
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: there might be a disk led on the usb drive
<auronandace> mtnman80: yes
<BlueProtoman> There is.  It flashes for a bit, then just glows flatly.
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: then ubuntu is probably incompatible with your hardware. You can try different version
<mtnman80> auronandace: I guess it would simply be "sudo mount /dev/sda1", right?
<Artur> conn: describe your problem
<conn> #windows 7
<auronandace> mtnman80: almost.. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatevermountpoint/
<codemagician> can anyone help me convert "mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.50/Data/ /media/timecapsule/ -o password=<myp>" into an fstab entry please?
<conn> join windows 7
<auronandace> mtnman80: but it might appear under media (check there first)
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: it flashes after the screen goes blank?
<BlueProtoman> Yes.
<BlueProtoman> Just once.
<mtnman80> auronandace: man, you have been the greatest help out of anyone here throughout this whole ordeal ... but not like others haven't tried ...  how do I know how to specify the mount point?
<BlueProtoman> And by "blank" I mean "black"; the screen itself is still on.
<pocoyo> ....
<auronandace> mtnman80: first boot the livecd then talk to me
<kennydude> codemagician: I'd try: "//192.168.1.50/Data /media/timecapsule smbfs password=<myp> 0 0"
<kennydude> codemagician: Just don't kill me if that doesn't work
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: then graphics driver probably crashes the machine. Should not happen in the "safe" mode but whatever
<BlueProtoman> hramrach: What should I do, then?
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok, I'll boot up the live CD.  Then we can format the USB drive (the new storage location for the pictures I want to save off the hard drive) off the live CD too ...
<codemagician> kennydude, my fstab seems to have UUID=.... hex code.... /storage/diskname ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro  0   2
<auronandace> mtnman80: ok
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: still it might be some other driver that happens to load at the time but since Ubuntu helpfully turns off the screen you never know
<kennydude> codemagician: Add it on a new line at the end
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: try other version/distro
<codemagician> kennydude, im not sure what those UUIDs are
<codemagician> kennydude, do I need one
<hramrach> BlueProtoman: or make it not blank the screen and take a picture of the messages
<kennydude> codemagician: Those lines  are telling ubuntu where to mount everything currently, just add another line at the end
<kennydude> codemagician: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<mtnman80> you know how to reformat a thumb drive ... from ext4 to a format that windows will be able to read?
<rypervenche> hramrach: What do you mean make it "not blank the screen" ?
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I am looking for suggestions regarding USB WiFi adapters that work out of the box with Lucid Linx; I have a laptop but the internal wireless card [Atheros 5001] is useless [with this OS, maybe...?]
<mtnman80> auronandace: you know how to reformat a thumb drive ... from ext4 to a format that windows will be able to read?
<kennydude> mtnman80: Using Disk Utility format it as FAT
<auronandace> mtnman80: yes
<mtnman80> kennydude: good call.  That is simple enough.
<hramrach> rypervenche: Ubuntu blanks the screen because be defualt he boot loader passes some stuff like: quit splash vt.handoff=7
<auronandace> mtnman80: if none of the files you need to save are bigger than 4gb then we'll use fat32
<BluesKaj> BBL
<hramrach> but the safe mode should not do that so I guess there is another issue
<mtnman80> auronandace: on the splash screen for the live CD, which option do I choose ... "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" ???
<auronandace> mtnman80: yes
<mtnman80> auronandace: wait a second ... we can do a "check disc for defects" off of here ... should I try that first?
<auronandace> mtnman80: that will take a while, don't bother
<auronandace> mtnman80: you know the disk works so it should be ok
<mtnman80> auronandace: will that possibly fix the problem with my hard drive, though?  No ... I thought my hard disk is shot ...
<codemagician> kennydude, how do I tell mount to run the /etc/fstab without rebooting?
<auronandace> mtnman80: no, it means check the cd for detects (not the harddrive)
<auronandace> defects
<alazare619> so im having an issue with a dark gtk theme (any) and certain sites with ff the text field will be all while and unless i highlight i cant see what im typing stylish addon for ff doesnt seem to be working either
<kennydude> codemagician: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=4216679
<mtnman80> auronandace: oh ... duh.  Can we scan the hard disk from the live CD, perhaps?
<mtnman80> auronandace: or once again ... do you need special software for this?
<codemagician> kennydude, thanks dude
<kennydude> alazare619: Best advice: File a bug
<mtnman80> auronandace: scan it once it's mounted, I mean?
<kennydude> codemagician: No problem
<auronandace> mtnman80: that was suggested earlier to you but you decided not to (and i don't know why)
<mtnman80> auronandace: I don't think you can scan a mounted drive, though can you ... I think that was the question.  It gave a warning saying that you might cause serious damage to your system.  Let's just proceed to backup my data ... and then maybe we can try that ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: ok, lets back up the data first
<mtnman80> auronandace: so I select "boot from first hard disk" or "Try Ubuntu without any change to your computer" on the spalsh screen?
<auronandace> mtnman80: try....
<mtnman80> auronandace: OK, I hit "Try ..."
<mtnman80> auronandace: thanks so much.  you are a lifesaver.  I know I've been on here a lot today ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: thank me if it works :)
<mtnman80> auronandace: thank you so much for even trying!
<alazare619> HMM
<raven> ffmpeg stops with cycling the cpu to 100% [mpeg @ 0x9863380] Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=5939, dts=4294962435, size=6124
<mtnman80> auronandace: OK. I'm in.  Let's mount the hard drive, I guess!
<auronandace> mtnman80: first open the filemanager and find media
<ertyui> hi
<ertyui> how to set the date by command line ?
<auronandace> mtnman80: see if you recognise anything in there
<MichaelFindlay> Hello
<mtnman80> auronandace: where do I access the file manager now?
<iszak> How do I increase wubi's swap space?
<iszak> or rather swap file.
<auronandace> mtnman80: from the applications menu
<auronandace> iszak: consider using ubuntu in a vm instead (wubi is awful)
<mtnman80> auronandace: under "Accessories"
<mtnman80> auronandace: ???
<iszak> auronandace, why is wubi awful?
<mtnman80> auronandace: remember, I'm in 9.10, so ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: you are likely using gnome, i tend to use xfce, just look under the menus
<iszak> auronandace, hmm?
<auronandace> iszak: i consider it a hack (it isn't the way linux should be run)
<mtnman80> auronandace: I'm not finding it for some reason.   We can run the command you gave me before in Terminal too, right?
<iszak> auronandace, runs fine here... not sure why you hate it
<auronandace> mtnman80: if you know how to open a terminal do that
<auronandace> mtnman80: then run: gksudo nautilus
<W3ird_N3rd> hiya, I've bought a ZTE Blade Android phone. When I plug it in, USB storage does not work. On Windows, it does? :-/
<ertyui> how to set the date by command line ?
<starjewel> im new here :)
<auronandace> iszak: i don't see the point in it (especially when you can use a vm)
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok.  I've got "root - File Browser" up and running now ...
<iszak> auronandace, VM's are slow and have the overhead of the host OS.
<auronandace> mtnman80: good, be careful what you do in this
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok ....
<iszak> Sure wubi is going to be slow because it's on another FS instead of just Ext4 but atleast you're not running the host as well
<auronandace> mtnman80: is there shortcuts on the left to anything?
<auronandace> iszak: then why not install it normally?
<mtnman80> auronandace: we've got "root", "Desktop", "File System", "Network", and "Trash" as options ...
<auronandace> iszak: in its own partition?
<iszak> freedom to uninstall it easily.
<auronandace> mtnman80: enter file system, and go to the /media folder
<auronandace> iszak: what? you can't manage your own partitions on a harddrive?
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok.  I'm there, but there isn't anything in there ...
<purplefool> my computer crashed yesterday. after extensive hardware work, i have come to the conclusion that it has something to do with the boot process. can anyone help me diagnose this?
<iszak> I can, but it's grub that annoys me.
<raven> ffmpeg stops with cycling the cpu to 100% [mpeg @ 0x9863380] Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=5939, dts=4294962435, size=6124
<auronandace> mtnman80: ok, that means it isn't mounted
<auronandace> mtnman80: open a terminal and type: mount
<alex-> Who makes moonlight?
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok, so we need to mount it in terminal.  good thiing to check, though ...
<sajimon> alex-: mono guys
<auronandace> mtnman80: then show the output in a pastebin
<auronandace> !paste | mtnman80
<ubottu> mtnman80: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tucemiux_> how do you add a PPA's key signature into ubuntu so you can use the PPA?
<oCean> !addppa | tucemiux_
<ubottu> tucemiux_: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<mtnman80> auronandace: exit Nuatilus first?
<auronandace> iszak: i've had no trouble with grub
<iszak> tucemiux_, apt-add-repository
<auronandace> mtnman80: if you want yes
<iszak> whoops bot already said so :P
<sid_> Hi. how does one go about installing flash player on Firefox 7 in lucid?
<iszak> sid_, add the partners repository (I believe it's in that) and install it via the package manager.
<DustyMonk_> sid_: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree does the trick
<oCean> tucemiux_: what that link says, is that using add-apt-repository you can do this all in one command (add ppa & key)
<raven> ffmpeg stops with cycling the cpu to 100% [mpeg @ 0x9863380] Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=5939, dts=4294962435, size=6124
<auronandace> sid_: i didn't think firefox 7 was supported in 10.04
<iszak> raven, we heard you the first time.
<mtnman80> auronandace: I just opened up a new Terminal window.  I can't get online with my Linux box either.  the auto etho is broken somehow.  so can I just describe to you all the option that do not say "none"?
<tucemiux_> oCean, so just  add-apt-repository ppa ppa_key?
<sid_> iszak, i've not the slightest idea but it does seem to be working. i just upgraded from 3.06. quite a leap eh
<andantino> i have flash installed but when i try to watch youtube videos it says i need the flash plugin
<oCean> tucemiux_: nope, the add-apt-repository works like so:  (example to add gwibber ppa)  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<auronandace> mtnman80: how many /dev/sd... do you have there?
<GameBoy> Hi.. any one know xchat room for web related questions?
<pepito> #ubuntu-uk
<sid_> auronandace, should i not be using it?
<sid_> DustyMonk_, ok thanks let me give that a try
<auronandace> !info firefox lucid | sid_
<ubottu> sid_: firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.23+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11152 kB, installed size 30060 kB
<sid_> andantino, i'm getting the same problem. i have it installed but it still says you need to upgrade
<oCean> tucemiux_: to just add a key for a ppa you already added to your sources, save the key as blahblah.asc, then run   sudo apt-key add blahblah.asc
<tucemiux_> oCean, im going to read the link but I wished someone would just show me how to add the key signature already and case closed !
<andantino> strange huh sid
<GameBoy> Hi.. any one know xchat room for web related questions?
<andantino> works fine on my other laptop
<sid_> andantino, i reinstalled lucid. it was working fine before that.
<mtnman80> auronandace: no "/dev/sd ... " showing.  there is /dev/sr0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (rw)...and then "/dev/loop0 on /rofs type squashfs (rw)
<tucemiux_> oCean, save the key signature where?
<ironhalik> Hello, how can I find out, which kernel module corresponds to a device in lsusb?
<oCean> tucemiux_: anywhere you like, say /tmp
<butcherbird> andantino: if you go to about:plugins  in Firefox addressbar it shows flash?
<mtnman80> auronandace: that's all the /dev .... 's" we got ...
<tucemiux_> oCean,  ok, ill try it, thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!
<ironhalik> or otherwise, how can I disable particular, internal USB device from loading
<sid_> auronandace, i installed it using but it's still refusing to let me use it
<GameBoy> guys please help.. need something urgent...  any one know xchat room for web related questions?
<auronandace> mtnman80: ok, try: sudo fdisk -l
<purplefool> my hard drive is recognized by ubunut but i cannot get it to mount.  any help would be appreciated!
<mtnman80> auronandace: no result.  It just moves to a new command prompt ...
<andantino> i dont see adobe flash just flash
<andantino> i wonder if it has something to do with the new firefox
<mtnman80> auronandace: I know the name of the hard drive (/dev/sda1) ... if that matters ...
<auronandace> mtnman80: ah, good
<tucemiux_> oCean, no valid OPenPGP data found o.O
<GameBoy> @andantino.. is it working in chrominum?
<mtnman80> auronandace: but it's not showing in any of these screens, of course ...
<andantino> ill have to dl chromium
<andantino> i just installed ubuntu
<auronandace> mtnman80: next we make a mountpoint: sudo mkdir /mnt/whateveryouwanttocallit
<andantino> brand new laptop here gameboy
<oCean> tucemiux_: in that case the key is probably not downloaded / saved properly. What ppa are we talking about?
<GameBoy> andantino: oh i see.. could you see that in the ubuntu software central? try removing and adding again.. i remember facing this issue once
<andantino> will do gameboy
<sid_> GameBoy, i've tried the same several times. doesn't seem to work.
<andantino> it installs automatically now
<sid_> what's the best browser for ubuntu? or rather the most hassle free?
<andantino> so perhaps i have to reinstall with the new release to firefox
<MichaelFindlay> Firefox comes built in :)
<auronandace> sid_: chromium works well for me
<MichaelFindlay> but I use chrome
<GameBoy> sid_: i used to use firefox.. but now chromium
<GameBoy> sid_: coz in windows also i use chrome so...
<mtnman80> auronandace: I entered in sudo mkdir mnt/dev/sda1 ... and it spits back tellin gme that it cannot creat the directory ... 'mnt/dev/sda1': No such file or directory ...
<andantino> chromium is speedy
<GameBoy> sid_: love chrome
<tucemiux_> oCean, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/synce/ubuntu your_ubuntu_version main
<cgroza> mtnman80: you forgot the root "/"
<auronandace> mtnman80: thats because /mnt/dev/ doesn't exist: 1 directory at a time
<lordjj> andantino, chrome/chromium are definetely fastest
<andantino> safari is nice on windows
<mtnman80> cgroza: ??? it goes where in that phrase, then?
<auronandace> mtnman80: also what cgroza said: you need the / at the beginning
<andantino> i think its a bit faster than chrome
<escott> mtnman80, mkdir -p will create parent directories as needed
<lordjj> andantino, the built-in firefox 3.6 is low on resource use, but chrome/chromium are much faster
<cgroza> mtnman80: shouldn't it be "/mnt/......" ?
<auronandace> mtnman80: sudo mkdir /mnt/blahblah
<GameBoy> lordjj: will chromium do an auto update everytime?
<cgroza> mtnman80: without the "/" at the begginig it will create a mnt relative to your current directory.
<GameBoy> andantino: dont browse much of the html5 sites hence no Safari :)
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok.  entered in "sudo mkdir /mnt/dev".  It must have worked, because it just went to the next command prompt?
<lordjj> GameBoy, no, almost nothing autoupdates, but if you add the ppa, u it can automatically detect when updates are available n u can easily install through synaptic package manager
<oCean> tucemiux_: so the easiest way would be:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:synce/ppa
<auronandace> mtnman80,: good, now do: cd /mnt/dev/
<GameBoy> lordjj: thanks.. a manual intervention everytime.. haah
<andantino> im still having shaky mouse pointer probs here :(
<auronandace> mtnman80: then do: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/dev
<GameBoy> lordjj: could you please throw some light on ppa
<lordjj> GameBoy, you get to choose, instead of it choosing for you ;)
<tucemiux_> oCean, thanks!  If I read the link you gave me earlier it will show me how im supposed to find the name of the ppa to use for other ppa's??? "synce/ppa"??
<lordjj> GameBoy, well, a ppa, or a Repository is a source for downloadable software packages
<oCean> tucemiux_: actually, if you read here https://launchpad.net/~synce/+archive/ppa you can follow the instructions
<GameBoy> lordjj: software centre?? rite?
<alex-> Is moonlight as evil as silverlight when it goes to privacy?
<oCean> tucemiux_: you can browse/search ppa's at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<oCean> tucemiux_: ^including how to install
<tucemiux_> oCean,  I just needed help adding the PPA
<tucemiux_> oCean, thanks for the link!
<GameBoy> alex: i know i am not giving you the right answer.. i believe the end of mooonlight/silverlight has begun! So no worries :)
<lordjj> GameBoy, the software centre only shows you software that can be downloaded from the ppa's that are already in your source list. You can see ur ppa's by going: System> Administration >Software Sources
<mtnman80> auronandace: got it.  when I enter in "sudo mount /dev/sda1" after entering "cd /mnt/dev .... it tells me "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<alex-> GameBoy: what do you mean?
<tucemiux_> I dont have "Software Sources" on my distro, im using ubuntu studio o.O
<auronandace> mtnman80: and you are sure that is your linux install on the harddisk?
<alex-> tucemiux_: you have
<alex-> tucemiux_: update manager > settings > software sources
<lordjj> GameBoy, try this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordjj> GameBoy, open a terminal and type that in
<mtnman80> auronandace: I thought you said it would work using a live CD.  I said previous that I only have one for 9.10 that works ...
<Sidewinder1> Snot really a problem but I was wondering, why, occasionally when I mount external esata/usb hard drives (through Places-->Mount 1TB Filesystem) two instances of Nautilus opens with the associated directory structures. It only happens about 30% of the time and seems to be totally random. (10.04 i386 desktop)
<alaing> hi I installed coldfusion and the default admin pages were placed in /var/www. I have moved out the folder and stuck it into /opt/ in my apache2 config I included this config file http://pastebin.com/Gw33ABy7 but when it go to the admin pages i get 403 errors
<lordjj> GameBoy, make that: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<GameBoy> alex: i mean silverlight/moonlight will be replaced by html5 soon.. microsoft itself is using html5 instead of silverlight..
<sid_> auronandace, GameBoy i somehow liked firefox more for how it displayed content but had to start using chrome because it was so much faster
<mtnman80> auronandace: so I need the live CD for 11.04?
<tucemiux_> alex-,  ahhh there it is!  They hid it very well, thanks !
<auronandace> mtnman80: it should have worked if the partition exists
<alex-> GameBoy: i know, but i need it for watching a movie forschool
<alex-> for school *
<sid_> any reason why i should upgrade to 11.10 next week?
<lordjj> GameBoy, blah, I meant: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    :P
<auronandace> mtnman80: launch gparted
<mtnman80> auronandace: so there has to be a partition on the hard drive for 9.10 and one for 11.04?
<GameBoy> lordjj: :-)
<andantino> hmmmm flash not working with chromium either
<auronandace> mtnman80: no, just your 11.04  (you are running 9.10 from livecd)
<Sidewinder1> lordjj, WADR, it should be "gksudo gedit." :D
<mtnman80> auronandace: I am pretty darn sure Natty is on the hard drive, so ...
<lordjj> Sidewinder1, difference?
<GameBoy> lordjj: i sources.list is empty
<auronandace> mtnman80: can you launch gparted
<lordjj> GameBoy, that can't be right, it must have opened a new document coz it ddnt find it
<mtnman80> auronandace: how would I run this from terminal if it is inherently exists with 9.10?
<Sidewinder1> lordjj, Again, with respect, have a look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<auronandace> mtnman80: gksudo gparted
<GameBoy> lordjj: my bad... typed the name wrongly!
<sid_> GameBoy, chromium won't run flash either
<GameBoy> lordjj: what next.. opened sources.list
<Sidewinder1> lordjj, As an aside, if one wants to really mess up the program use sudo with FF...
<mtnman80> auronandace: I have it up ... and it already tells me that there are no devices detected.  How do we get it to detect the hard drive?
<donavan01> anyone know if I can use a standard PCI wifi card on a powermac G5 if I were to run ubuntu as the OS?
<lordjj> GameBoy, well in here you can see where all your software downloads come from
<lordjj> GameBoy, if you want to add another source you can it it here
<auronandace> mtnman80: that is a big problem, you definitely have some sort of hardware issue if you are sure the harddrive is in and it isn't being detected
<lordjj> GameBoy, if you want I can give you the chrome and chromium ppas to add in there
<GameBoy> lordjj: yes please...
<oololaoo> hi
<mtnman80> auronandace: even from a live CD of 9.10 ... even though 11.04 is on the hard disk?
<Sidewinder1> lordjj, I'm not sure why anyone would ever want to open FF with root privileges; just sounds like a bad idea, to me.
<auronandace> mtnman80: yes, it should detect it
<lordjj> Sidewinder1, I never said that. And yeah it does sound bad.
<GameBoy> sid_: could you try a reinstall... i still have  faced that issue.. but dont remember what i did next.. i think i did a reinstall
<lordjj> GameBoy, one sec...
<GameBoy> lordjj: sure...
<delinquentme> umm how is it that you launch a program from a terminal ... but allow the terminal to be killed w/o shitting down the program?
<delinquentme> shutting!
<mtnman80> auronandace: ok.  I still really appreciate your efforts here.  What would you suggest next?
<DJones> !screen | delinquentme
<ubottu> delinquentme: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<auronandace> mtnman80: you said it was a t43? maybe the harddrive is dying or the motherboard has something wrong with it
<delinquentme> DJones, I thought it was a tag added to the command within the command line though
<mtnman80> auronandace: it's gotta be one of the two.  I might just have to take it on somewhere I have them look at it ... and at least get my data off of there ...
<oololaoo> i try to move launcher on the down side of screen which is on the left side. I tryied to change it in compizconfig and nothing change.What can be wrong?
<DJones> delinquentme: I thinm there is, I'm just used to using screen
<auronandace> mtnman80: the next thing i would try is putting the harddrive in another thinkpad, see if it detects it
<mtnman80> auronandace: or maybe they have a way of accessing an ext4 drive in Windows ..
<mtnman80> auronandace: I don't really have another Thinkpad available.  Just the one ...
<ubuntu__> A chuj wie.
<oololaoo> no co ty
<delinquentme> DJones, apprently a "Launcher" works just as well .. thanks !
<auronandace> mtnman80: i wouldn't use windows to access the ext partition
<ubuntu__> wciepujecie na Windows?
<andantino> hmmm got flash working
<GameBoy> Do we have ubunAmp??LOL just like winamp.... just curious.. always loved winamp. Missing it on windows.
<GameBoy> andantino: how??
<auronandace> mtnman80: do you have an external harddrive caddy (you could put the harddrive in that)
<os1ris> how to I tell if my install is 64bit or 32bit
<os1ris> ?
<blackstar> I have issues using vpnc gnome plugin can anyone help me ?
<andantino> whay worked for me was downloading the apt version of flash from the adobe upgrade page
<lordjj> GameBoy, for Chromium, open a terminal and type: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<GameBoy> andantino: i tried that but didnt work.. then i installed from ubuntu software center i believe. anyway... happy right... :)
<andantino> yup
<andantino> now i still wonder if i can make my mouse pointer less shaky. its not actually that bad, very minimal movement, but if i can make it better i will
<mtnman80> auronandace: so if it is not a good idea to access an ext thumb drive in windows, I have no Internet capabilities on my Linux box to upload anything to online storage, and I don't have an external hard drive ... I guess I could dry getting back into 11.04 the regular way again ... and putting all my pictures onto the 16GB thumb drive ... all the system files on the other thumb drive ... or burn at least everything besides the pictures
<andantino> i tried using gpointing settings but that made it worse
<GameBoy> lordjj: done... what next?? i couldnt find an entry in sources.list
<lordjj> GameBoy, try opening synaptic package manager and looking for chromium
<andantino> ive noticed that certain touchpads which have the shaky problem on ubuntu work fine with fedora
<mtnman80> auronandace: if I were to purchase another thumb drive, it needs to be a FAT32 drive for it to be read in both Windows and Ubuntu?
<os1ris> Can anyone assit me on how to tell if i am running a x64 bit or x32 bit ubuntu install.  Uname -a give me something i am not sure about..
<edbian> os1ris: What's it say?
<auronandace> mtnman80: i hope you find a way to get the data you need off it; at least this experience has taught you the value of backing up your data (you likely won't make that mistake again)
<mtnman80> auronandace: no doubt :)
<auronandace> mtnman80: yeah, fat32
<intok> In Gnome fallback mode how do I get a script for "root-nautilus-here" like I could in Gnome2 using this script pack? http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html
<os1ris> it says :  Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux  ... It has i686 and 386 so i dont get what oen to go off of
<edbian> os1ris: well it is weird that it says i686 twice and i386 once but all of that is 32 bit
<edbian> os1ris: Do you have a multiple processor motherboard or something?
<os1ris> yea right.. So what do I go off of
<mtnman80> auronandace: well ... I guess there's not much we can do ... given the situation.  I think we've exhausted all option.  Thanks for you help again, though really.  Valiant effort :)
<os1ris> its a laptop but it appears to have too
<auronandace> mtnman80: your welcome
<os1ris> cpuinfo from proc shows 2
<GameBoy> lordjj: you there?
<os1ris> so could be dual core or ht chop
<lordjj> GameBoy, yeah whatsup
<os1ris> err chip... Just want to run some software on here but want to know what to run...
<GameBoy> lordjj: how do i get this update for chromimun -> http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20117619-264/chrome-extension-enables-remote-computer-control/
<os1ris> So what do you think they are both 32bit or u think i am running x64bit os?
<edbian> os1ris: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<edbian> os1ris: I think it's all 32 bit
<os1ris> Can i PM you with it .. so idont spam?
<edbian> os1ris: sure
<edbian> os1ris: or use this: paste.ubuntu.com
<lordjj> GameBoy, it looks like just a plugin so install chrome then click on the link in the article to install the plugin
 * edbian wishes everyone was as cautious about spam as os1ris is
 * auronandace agrees
<lordjj> GameBoy, are you able to install Chromium now?
<intok> In Gnome fallback mode how do I get a script for "root-nautilus-here" like I could in Gnome2 using this script pack? http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html
<DustyMonk_> GameBoy: i didn't follow, what's the prob? i use chromium
<GameBoy> lordjj: yes.. thanks.... it worked like a charm...
<GameBoy> DustyMonk_: lordjj was helping me to set up chrome autoupdates..
<freb> Hi! I have about 400 folders with about 300 files in each folder. I want to copy all the .jpgs in those folders and subfolders (I know there are about 1100 of them) to a new location. Any ideas as to how that can be accomplished?
<lordjj> GameBoy, alright then so just visit this link inside chromium: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp to add the plugin you wanted. A plugin I'd recommend for chromium/chrome is Adblock
<GameBoy> lordjj: thanks lord...
<alaing> hi I installed coldfusion and the default admin pages were placed in /var/www. I have moved out the folder and stuck it into /opt/ in my apache2 config I included this config file http://pastebin.com/Gw33ABy7 but when it go to the admin pages i get 403 errors
<alaing> what am i doing wrong?
<FloodBot1> alaing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> would like to run a gl app in the live system on nvidia-glx -  that possible?
<DexterF> i installed nvidia-glx (185 on a 8800gtx) , restarted X, get an error msg
<GameBoy> lordjj: any opensource programs to convert Sony HD videos to h.264 (iPad compatible)
<DexterF> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<cyclist_2> ganhei!!
<tensorpudding> GameBoy, maybe try arista?
<GirlyGirl> DexterF: How did you install it
<DexterF> GirlyGirl, well, i ran aptitude to install nvidia-glx
<lordjj> GameBoy, try looking here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideo
<fdge> alaing: for 'DirectoryIndex /index.cfm' I think you just want 'DirectoryIndex index.cfm'
<alaing> fdge i'll give that a try
<fdge> when you put the "/" in front it means the root folder
<ubuntu__> what are some of the causes why a hard drive would not be recognized in ubuntu...or better, was recognized but suddenly stopped being recognized
<intok> In Gnome fallback mode on Ubuntu 11.04 how do I get a script for "root-nautilus-here" like I could in Gnome2 using this script pack? http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html Using this old script pack I still get the password prompt but nothing happens after that
<fdge> i.e. http://example.com/index.cfm not /mycftools/index.cfm
<Sidewinder1> It's not really a problem but I was wondering, why, occasionally when I mount external esata/usb hard drives (through Places-->Mount 1TB Filesystem) two instances of Nautilus opens with the associated directory structures. It only happens about 30% of the time and seems to be totally random. (10.04 i386 desktop)
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, Hardware (disk) failure or bad connection?
<lordjj> freb, I have a way for you
<mothy> hi
<freb> lordjj: thanks, I got this however: find /media/Elements/recovered/ -type f -name '*.[Jj][Pp][Gg]' -exec cp {} /home/ubuntu/Desktop/jpg/ \;
<freb> whereas the first path i the toplevel folder and the second path is where to move the jpgs :)
<mothy> can anyone talk in the #mysql channel?
<lordjj> freb, exactly
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, but it seems to fluctuate between recognition and no recognition...been restarting and getting different readings.
<freb> lordjj: :-)
<alaing> fdge:  thanks looks a bit more promising. I'm now getting Could not find the ColdFusion component or interface CFIDE.adminapi.security.
<mothy> i need help setting up mysql and php
<OerHeks> mothy maybe you need to register ?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, Internal or external? Filing system NTFS/ext3/ext4?
<mothy> OerHeks: i registered, otherwise i couldn't talk in here
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, internal sata using ext4
<alaing> fdge: which maybe because i moved the admin folder. any experience with coldfusion?
<fdge> not one bit
<alaing> is there a coldfusion channel?
<gedO> Hello, I need help with skype. Skype starts up whene I log in. I'm using Kubuntu, maiby someone help me?
<fdge> google?
<alaing> thanks for your help fdge
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, And, have you tried accessing it through System-->Administration--<Disk Utility?
<fdge> np
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, am using boot disk atm, but will try that now
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, so, in disk utility my hard drive is listed...but i cannot access it.
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, Have you 'mounted' it within Disk Utility?
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, when doing a benchmark i get an input/output error
<xannen> is beta2 the last stage before "release", for ubuntu development etc?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, That's not good. :-(
<GirlyGirl> xannen: No RC is
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, lol! that was exactly my thought!
<xannen> GirlyGirl,  thanks.
<alaing> how do i search for a file from command line?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, How old is the drive? And how have you been using, in the past?
<DustyMonk> alaing: with find or locate
<lordjj> alaing, find <directory> -name \*\<filename>\*                 can work
<iwaka_> Hello everyone! Just installed Ubuntu and I have a question regarding drive partitioning (I couldn't find an answer in the manuals either). Is partitioning really necessary? I deleted Windows and have only Ubuntu on an unpartitioned drive, is it necessary for me to partition the drive? Is it too late?
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, dive is about a year old and been using it for work (papers and charts) and for some games
<alaing> while I'm trying to find neo-runtime.xml
<alaing> I'm not sure what directory its located in. i need to find it and edit it
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: yes, linux installation is based on partitioning
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, using a self-test now to see what the prob is
<iwaka_> DustyMonk, so what would partitioning give me in comparison with an unpartitioned install? And can I partition the drive now, after I installed Ubuntu?
<lordjj> alaing, then use "/" as directory if its in the ubuntu filesystem, or the path of another partition/hardisk
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: during install, you will be asked to partition
<lordjj> alaing, you can just drag a folder into the terminal to have its path there
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, says "disk has a few bad sectors"...must be in boot area.  how would i correct that?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, With random I/O errors it sounds like impending failure; time to back-up and then replace or hope for the best. Earlier I was checking out new int. HDs at Newegg, they are relatively inexpensive. I just wish I had some extra "scratch", lyin' around; never hurts to have an extrs drive around.
<alaing> lordjj: i'm using ubuntu so i'll use /. i'm using putty to connect to my machine
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: I didn't partition the drive during the installation, should I reinstall the whole system from scratch, or can I repartition after having completed the installation?
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: you cannot install without partitioning
<iwaka_> eerrr... I just did, apparently. Unless i'm missing something...
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: perhaps you did not see it happen
<alaing> busy running find / -name neo-runtime.xml
<alaing> lordjj: ^
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, "A few bad sectors" is usually not some thing to be overly concerned about, that being said, with random I/O errors, I'd still back-up and start looking for a new drive
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: type mount|pastebinit and paste it here
<lordjj> alaing, go for it :P.  You  can use /
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, nuts! just when i was getting a handle on finances!  is there a way to "block" the bad sectors?
<alaing> lordjj: whats the difference between find and locate?
<intok> In Gnome fallback mode on Ubuntu 11.04 how do I get a script for "root-nautilus-here" like I could in Gnome2 using this script pack? http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/09/125-nautilus-scripts-to-simplify.html Using this old script pack I still get the password prompt but nothing happens after that
<lordjj> alaing, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/wat-is-main-difference-between-find-and-locate-command-422796/
<alaing> lordjj: thank you for your help much appreciated
<Guest32791> hi all
<Guest32791> anyone here?
<lordjj> Guest32791, there are about 1533 people here
<SideSW1PE> about xD
<SideSW1PE> - 3 bots = 1530
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, The filesystem usually takes care of that automatically and segregates those 'bad sectors'. Personally my current drive has had the same bad sectors for many months; as long as they don't start increasing, I guess it's OK, but one can never be absolutely certain.
<SideSW1PE> enough that you dont need to ask :D
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704527/
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, guess my real question is why can i not boot the drive now?
<afief> is there some ISO I can download that contains multiple DEs? I want my friend to be able  to switch between Gnome, Unity and KDE before commiting to one
<Guest32791> hi all may i ask a question? i have a problem
<lordjj> afief, you can manually download kubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu all u'll be able to use whichever u want
<afief> lordjj: I meant from a life CD
<afief> or live dvd
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, Besides, chk out the cost of new internals, they are not that expensive; in terms of why it's not booting, I can't really answer that, sorry. :-(
<lordjj> Guest32791, just go for it :)
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: i see no /home, no root and no swap, so it is not installed
<ubuntu__> Sidewinder1, ok, thx for your help...got me into some other ideas.
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: did you use wubi?
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, My pleasure, I just wish I could've helped more. :D
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: I created a USB drive and installed Ubuntu, replacing the system completely
<Guest32791> thanks lordjj, i connect to the internet using a wireless lan, i have this problem that for certain websites i get directed instead of the website I want to see to the wireless lan splash page, this happens with both firefox and chrome, it wasn't always the case, i used to be able to access those sites, but one by one it happened over time, any idea?
<Guest32791> i tried clearing cache of both firefox and chrome, but it hasn't solved the problem
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: I used wubi before, but not during this install.
<lordjj> afief, just download xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu iso's and make 'em cds, easiest way, unless u don't wanna download too much. U could also use live usb drive with kubuntu/xubuntu-desktop installed on it
<Sidewinder1> ubuntu__, You might also ask in #hardware, or is it ##hardware ? I forget.
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: looks very strange to me
<lordjj> Guest32791, is your router or ISP blocking them?
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: The installation did not prompt me to partition the drive, perhaps that is the source of this... problem
<Guest32791> no i don't think it's blocking them, i used to be able to access them, it doesn't say they're blocked, it just shows up the splash page of the wireless lan
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: i dont know what this is: fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon
<lordjj> Guest32791, well usually the splash page would have a "retry" link. If not, what exactly does it say?
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: I only installed the system yesterday, there can't be any trash here...
<edbian> Can I modifying an existing (broken) ln -s ?? Do I have to delete it and create a new, correct one?
<Guest32791> lordjj, see, how this started is that sometimes i lost connection, so instead of getting to the site, the splash page would show up, now though it shows up every time i try to get to those sites even though the connection isn't lost
<theadmin> edbian: Yeah
<DustyMonk> iwaka_: kindly repeat your initial question, maybe someone else can help
<edbian> theadmin: yeah I have to delete it?
<theadmin> edbian: yep.
<lordjj> Guest32791, i'm not i understand what you mean, can you screenshot the page and upload it, for example here: www.uloadr.com
<theadmin> edbian: Actually, not just delete, "unlink" it
<Guest32791> so previously when i'd lost connection i'd be able to click connect on the splash page and then get through to the sites i'd wanted, but now there's no connect 'cos all there's on the splash page is disconnect as it's already connected
<edbian> theadmin: What does that mean?
<vlt> Hello. When logging in to Ubuntu 11.04 the first time I get a message that my hardware doesn't support Unity and Ubuntu will fallback to Gnome. Any idea why?
<iwaka_> I installed Ubuntu but did not partition the drive. Should I partition it, and if so, how should I do it? I'm NOT using dual-boot, just Ubuntu.
<iwaka_> DustyMonk: thank you very much for your help :)
<edbian> iwaka_: It is impossible to install ubuntu without at least creating an ext4 partition so unless you already had one you 're-partitioned'
<theadmin> edbian: Use the unlink command to remove it
<iwaka_> edbian: what would 're-partitioning' mean in that case?
<edbian> that deletes it
<ubuntu__> iwaka_, use gparted...but to do that you need to use the boot disk so the drive is unmounted
<theadmin> edbian: Yeah, except "unlink" is safer, cause rm might, under some circumstances, remove the link target, not only the link
<edbian> iwaka_: If you install ubuntu and you don't have a ext4 partition you must create one.  This usually means shrinking other partitions.  That would be 'repartitioning'
<edbian> theadmin: ahh, thanks
<lordjj> Guest32791, well appart from clearing all cache and cockies from "the beginning of time" I dnt know :/
<edbian> haha, cockies
<w30> vlt, what video card do you have?
<iwaka_> edbian: I somehow managed to install ubuntu while at the same time completely avoiding anything that involves partitioning. Unless the installer partitioned the drive for me automatically, I believe I'm still sitting with and unpartitioned drive. But then again, I'm clearly missing something.
<lordjj> edbian, haha, laughed at it myself
<edbian> iwaka_: Did you install using wubi?   Did you start the install while running windows?
<edbian> iwaka_: In that case the drive is not partitioned
<iwaka_> edbian: I installed from a USB drive, replacing Windows completely.
<Guest32791> lordjj is there a cross-browser thing in ubuntu, like a cache or a url router of some sort, that i need to clear?
<edbian> iwaka_: Then you re-partitioned  (especially if windows is gone, that means you must have deleted those partitions!)
<OerHeks> iwaka_, open terminal, typ: sudo fdisk -l    ( and you should see your partitions )
<dfgsgfd> Fresh installation of Ubuntu 11.10 (RC). Installed proprietary driver for the graphics card. Rebooted. Worked. Yet it still says "No proprietary drivers installed". Any idea why?
<w30> vlt, what video card do you have?
<OerHeks> dfgsgfd, als in #ubuntu+1 for support 11.10
<mtnman80> can anyone help me quickly format a thumb drive from ext4 to FAT32 with using Terminal commands?  Or I guess I can do it in Disk Utility ...
<vlt> w30: I don't know. It's an older Asus notebook.
<iwaka_> /dev/sda1   *           1       38653   310473728   83  Linux
<iwaka_> /dev/sda2           38653       38914     2095105    5  延伸的
<iwaka_> /dev/sda5           38653       38914     2095104   82  Linux 交換區/ Solaris
<lordjj> Guest32791, at least I don't know about it :P
<vlt> w30: Maybe Intel GXXX?
<OerHeks> iwaka_, looks all right to me
<scwizard> this page says "Tomcat 6.0.24 contains a critical bug. Please use 6.0.32 instead."
<edbian> iwaka_: don't do that, use this: paste.ubuntu.com
<scwizard> so I'm wondering why is topcat 6.0.24 the latest version in whatever repository I'm using?
<iwaka_> OerHeks: So it is partitioned after all?
<nicolas> Quelqun peut m'indiquer les canal en français
<nicolas> ??
<OerHeks> yes, automatic with the best config for your pc
<iwaka_> edbian: I'm sorry, will do that.
<edbian> iwaka_: I don't speak Chinese so it's hard to tell
<iwaka_> edbian: the Chinese in the 2nd row says 'extended'
<Guest32791> well thanks lorjj :-)
<iwaka_> edbian: I believe the one before Solaris is 'swap'
<edbian> iwaka_: There are no windows partitions on that drive.  You must have 're-partitioned' them away :)
<w30> vlt, either your video chip,card won't support the 3d requirements of Unity or you need a propriatary driver for a Nvidia or a ATI card
<iwaka_> edbian: well, in that case, i believe Ubuntu did the work for me :)
<iwaka_> thanks for your help everyone!
<OerHeks> iwaka_,  have fun  !
<edbian> iwaka_: It's possible.  It does give some simple high level partitioning choices such as 'replace windows' and 'install alongside windows'
<edbian> sure
<iwaka_> edbian: I chose 'replace' :)
<syslq> Btw, how can force unity login after I have installed nvidia drivers? Under normal session on laptop I still get gnome 2.x?
<w30> vlt, in a terminal type lspci | grep VGA and see what that says
<edbian> iwaka_: then it repartitioned (cause you told it to)
<edbian> haha
<scwizard> so is there a repository that will give me the latest version of tomcat 6?
<scwizard> or will I need to compile it from source?
<edbian> I think we just wasted some time determining that you clicked that :)
<Sidewinder1> !fr > nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas, please see my private message
<vlt> w30: Thank you. I'll try as soon as I use that machine again.
<fredicco> hi im new to freenode how do i get into #cyanogenmod
<vlt> fredicco: Type "/join #cyan..."
<fredicco> yeah dont work
<scwizard> asdf yeah it's not there: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/java/
<OerHeks> scwizard, tomcat6 is in the repo;s >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomcat6
<fredicco> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<fredicco> what it is saying
<mtnman80> what commands do I run in terminal to convert a ext4 thumb drive to FAT32 format?
<Cpudan80> fredicco: you need to register your nick, /msg nickserv help register
<vlt> fredicco: That you need to be identified with services (freenode).
<theadmin> mtnman80: You can't convert them, you can only reformat
<dfgsgfd> How to get into Ubuntu Classic or that 3D cube thing?
<mtnman80> theadmin: OK.  then can help me quickly reformat it.  Then I will have all my data saved and accessbile in Windows.  The Linux box is otherwise "toast", as we know :)
<lordjj> dfgsgfd, 3D cube thing is a Compiz effect, install compiz
<fredicco> yeah im a noob cpudan80 cant figure out how to register
<mtnman80> theadmin:  would be able to help me do that?
<Cpudan80> fredicco: if you type that command you'll get a message from Nickserv with instructions
<dfgsgfd> What about Classic?
<mtnman80> theadmin: is the terminal command as follows (?): mkfs -T vfat /dev/sdb1 ???
<lordjj> dfgsgfd, not sure what that is. If you mean the "Classis" look in Ubuntu 11+, u pick that on login screen
<theadmin> mtnman80: the t isn't supposed to be capital
<w30> vlt, to install propriatary drivers you need to enable propriatary drivers in repository check box and then in system admin additional drivers try one that they list
<fredicco> i did that dont really understand
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  but that is the right command to reformat it to FAT32?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Yes, you also need sudo
<mtnman80> theadmin: gotcha.  here we go.  it should work ...
<scwizard> OerHeks: ok, so how do I tell my Lucid Lynx to grab the shiny Oneiric Ocelot tomcat 6.0.32 ?
<crash1hd> Can anyone tell me why both of my ubuntu installs 11.04 lock up when inserting CD or DVD?
<OerHeks> scwizard, not.
<crash1hd> 2 machines same issue
<theadmin> crash1hd: Probably some big udev/automount problem
<scwizard> OerHeks: so if I want tomcat 6.0.3x on LL then I compile from source?
<mtnman80> theadmin: ok.  I have to unmount it first, or ... ???
<crash1hd> theadmin, any idea how to fix?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Naturally.
<theadmin> crash1hd: Just report a bug, cross your fingers and hope for it
<OerHeks> scwizard, yes, else you wait 4 days to recieve Oneiric 11.10
<mtnman80> theadmin: sudo umount /dev/sbd1, then?
<theadmin> mtnman80: Yep.
<scwizard> Oneiric isn't LTS :(
<Zzzzzzz> hi room
<Zzzzzzz> any one konw channel for Wowza discussion?
<scwizard> alrighty, thanks
<mtnman80> theadmin: golden.  I think it worked.  This is turning out better than I thought!  All right !!!
<crash1hd> theadmin, hmm there is nothing I can try like reinstalling or adding somethinng to fstab? cause I mean I was able to install ubuntu via cd
<theadmin> crash1hd: No idea, really, if we could get some logs on wtf is happening when you insert a CD, dmesg perhaps...
<Zzzzzzz> any one konw about wowza ?
<Parsind> what about it?
<mtnman80> THANKS SO MUCH GUYS !!!  It's been a long morning.  My Linux box is officially dead, but my data has been saved (all of it I believe).  Good deal!
<brainwave92> Official Arch support channel?
<theadmin> brainwave92: #archlinux, lol
<crash1hd> theadmin, hmm it seems that pastie.org does not like text larger then 64k
<theadmin> crash1hd: Try pzt.me, I always use that one... And we don't need all of it, just the parts which happen after you insert the cd
<Parsind> will there be an ubuntu for smartphone?
<crash1hd> theadmin, ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/704541
<doran> anybody know anything about ardour ? the ardour channel sucks
<brainwave92> thanks theadmin :)
<crash1hd> theadmin, sorry that it is the whole thing but I have no idea where to look
<Parsind> will there be an ubuntu for smartphone/tablets?
<purplefool> does anyone know how to access a disk with an input/output error?  i need to access it to transfer the data to a new one
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520, running ubuntu 10.4 LTS.  I've only been using the wireless, so far, but now I need to get the ethernet working so I can configure a new router.
<theadmin> brainwave92: Arch rocks, but seriously read the wiki before ever heading to IRC, it has answers to *everything*
<escott> purplefool, use dd and pass it the ignore io errors flag
<purplefool> escott, what is dd?
<puff> I'm not sure what the problem is;  I plug the cat5 cable into my laptop and the other end into the router, I have green lights on both ends, but I don't see a conneciton. "sudo ifconfig -a" only shows me wlan0, which I *think* is the wireless.
<escott> purplefool, its a low level disk copy tool. you will need to make an image of the fs to another working piece of hardware and then try to fsck/mount that image
<theadmin> crash1hd: It looks normal, unless I missed something (it's huge)
<crash1hd> theadmin, it is huge and no it looks normal to me too
<crash1hd> what I do find interesting though is that the cdrom is there in computer but I am not able to unmount or eject the tray from it
<purplefool> escott, do i need to download this tool or does it come with the install disk.  i am using the boot disk to get at least to here.
<brainwave92> theadmin, right now my arch isnt booting up, after an install onto an external hard disk
<escott> purplefool, its on virtually any linux system out there
<theadmin> brainwave92: Duh. Do you have the "usb" and "usbinput" hooks in your /etc/mkinitcpio.conf?
<puff> purplefool: dd makes a bit-for-bit image of the drive, so if you have say 50GB, it's going to create a 50GB file, even if only 30GB s in use.
<crash1hd> theadmin, also shouldnt there be something in the fstab?
<theadmin> crash1hd: No, CD-ROMS aren't static
<theadmin> brainwave92: "usb" should come right after udev
<purplefool> escott, the problem is that, even though disk utility sees the drive, ubuntu cannot access it in any way.  would dd still be able to copy it?
<escott> purplefool, should be something like "dd noerror if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/workingdrive/folder/bad_drive.img
<brainwave92> theadmin, may i pm you?
<theadmin> brainwave92: Sure thing.
<escott> purplefool, if disk utility can see it then dd should be able to copy it
<jiltdil> Hi webcam using cheese show greenish pic. HOw to fix this
<escott> purplefool, im assuming you have checked the smart status of the disk and identified it was failing
<jiltdil> any one have idea?
<purplefool> escott, actually, it is not really "failing" but i cannot boot from it anymore and the only information i get is an input/output error
<fritsch> jiltdil: click on effects
<jiltdil> ok
<fritsch> jiltdil: an select left top corner
<fritsch> jiltdil: no effects
<jiltdil> fritsch, ok
<fritsch> jiltdil: okay again? i think you had the "hulk effect" enabled :-)
<escott> purplefool, if the hardware *is* failing the smart status should say so. if the smart status is not it possible its just corrupted and you need to fsck it
<purplefool> escott, ok, how do i fsck it?
<jiltdil> fritsch, thanks
<jiltdil> fritsch, hm not working yet
<escott> purplefool, sudo fsck /dev/sdX#
<barcef> How can I tell gnome to use all the CPUs available? When I compress stuff, CPU 1 & 2 are tied up with the compression, gnome gets slow. Why can't gnome use cpu 3 & 4?
<jiltdil> fritsch,  other effects woork but when clicking to no effect it is not working
<MrSassyPants> [185357.202055] software-center[15144]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f5a63808e44 sp 00007fff6f76c890 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f5a6377d000+17a000]
<MrSassyPants> I get a ton of segfaults like that in various processes in X
<fritsch> jiltdil: open totem
<escott> barcef, it will use all the cpus. slowness may be caused by disk io, or it might not be a true 4 core system and you could be having hyperthreading issues
<jiltdil> fritsch, ok
<MrSassyPants> its ubuntu server 64 10.04 lts
<jiltdil> fritsch,  now
<fritsch> jiltdil: Edit - Preferences
<fritsch> Frozenball: Display
<fritsch> Frozenball: click: reset to defaults
<purplefool> escott, this is what i get: e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<purplefool> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda
<purplefool> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<fritsch> jiltdil: click reset to defaults
<barcef> escott, ok.. thanks.. let me check that out
<fritsch> jiltdil: try cheese again
<jiltdil> fritsch,  done
<purplefool> oops...that didn't work well
<jiltdil> fritsch, thanks it worked but why this problem arises
<jiltdil> fritsch, as i have not mess with totem
<escott> purplefool, make sure you are trying to fsck the correct partition number
<sburjan`> where cna I see the syslog file ?
<fritsch> jiltdil: i don`t know - do you have an nvidia card?
<fritsch> jiltdil: and did some stuff in nvidia-settings?
<escott> sburjan`, /var/log
<jiltdil> fritsch, ya i have nvidia but i didn't do any config there
<george> Hey guys. I have a question. I intend to replace my hdd and I want to know if this will somehow screw the bios.
<purplefool> escott, disk utility doesn't have a partition set up for this disk, though i know it has partitions
<Frozenball> fritsch, :C
<fritsch> Frozenball: sorry, blind typo ...
<fritsch> jiltdil: okay, so you have a workaround for now :-)
<jiltdil> fritsch, hm thanks
<escott> purplefool, well thats the problem. if you remember the partition structure you can try to restore it, or you can use testdisk which can sometimes identify old partitions. its best to work off a disk image if you are going to screw around with restoring partition tables
<richard_> hi - i'm having a bit of trouble with apache & user permissions... could anyone help me please?  trying to give apache access to /home/username/sitename rather than /var/www...  i've updated the document root but it all 403's now...
<DalekBot>  anyone interested in a ython irc client
<dee-dee> george: I have done that countless times and with no problems.
<george> dee-dee: really? oh, that's nice!
<DalekBot>  awesomesauce
<purplefool> escott, testdisk doesn't work with ext4...grrrr!
<atari_314> Hey, anyone knows where can I find more doc. about: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core ?
<escott> purplefool, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376383
<Zzzzzzz> what is wowza admin panel ?
<omghelp> guys I accidentally disabled unity and I can't do anything except open a file browser
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: How did you disable unity?
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: Try running unity --reset
<Yeloass> hello all
<raven> ffmpeg stops with cycling the cpu to 100% [mpeg @ 0x9863380] Invalid timestamps stream=0, pts=5939, dts=4294962435, size=6124
<omghelp> girlygirl how do I open terminl througn a file browser
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: Press CTRL + ALT + F1
<Lithos84> omghelp: Install nautilus-open-terminal
<omghelp> girlygirl k ran unity --reset
<urlin2u> GirlyGirl, a TTY ?
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: now go back with CTRL + ALT + F7
<mongy> raven: try compiling a newer ffmpeg
<luis_> I downloaded a game and it won't let me uninstall or remove it. any suggestions?
<zoldar> Hello, I'm looking for an application targeted and small children - a sort of a lock screen which allows some sort of interaction, like freehand drawing with mouse/pointing device and input from keyboard - is there anything like that available?
<zoldar> s/and/at
<escott> omghelp, if you ctrl-alt-f1 you might need to "export DISPLAY=:0" before running unity --reset
<urlin2u> !details | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GirlyGirl> escott: No, he is not launching unity from there just setting config
<GirlyGirl> zoldar: Maybe an image editor program
<zoldar> GirlyGirl: the point is, it has to have ability to lock access to the rest of the desktop environment
<raven> gpodder 2.14 how to disable left-click-menu?
<omghelp> girlygirl how do I exit the cntl alt f1 terminal
<lamah> hi all
<lamah> i have The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lamah> for libreoffice only
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: CTRL + ALT + F7
<lamah> i can't install libreoffice?
<lamah> how?
<lamah> aptitude not helps
<Lithos84> lamah: What is your Ubuntu version?
<lamah> final
<GirlyGirl> lamah: post the exact output on pastebin.ubuntu.com
<omghelp> girlygirl kudos for solving my issue
<lamah> Lithos84: no i am with debian:)
<GirlyGirl> omghelp: You're welcome
<lamah> GirlyGirl: debian
<GirlyGirl> lamah: Go to #debian then
<GirlyGirl> lamah: This is an ubuntu channel
<lamah> #debian is dead
<lamah> ubuntu are debian based
<GirlyGirl> lamah: its not However this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<lamah> i don't think so but i understand
<lamah> ok
<family> ????
<purplefool> escott, been reading the webpage you sent...very interesting. can use testdisk, but don't know if the partition table type is "intel" or "efi gpt"
<family> what is it?
<escott> purplefool, if the disk is >3TB it is gpt, if it is a mac it is gpt, if it is an efi system its probably gpt, otherwise it is likely dos partition type (intel) unless you changed it
<under> Hi. I cant run rosetta. ./boincmgr: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_richtext-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<purplefool> escott, just did a plain old install with ubuntu using ext4...
<purplefool> escott, using 64bit and less then 3tb
<n8w> hey
<omghelp> girlygirl is there a way I can enable rotate cube in compiz without disabling unity?
<escott> purplefool, then it is most likely dos partition type, although since you evidently deleted your partition table it shouldn't matter that much
<n8w> does any of u have been experiencing cpu freq lock(800Mhz in my case) in 11.04?
<purplefool> escott, actually, i didn't delete it, it just stopped working, but will try with intel
<raven> gpodder 2.14 how to disable left-click-menu?
<n8w> i understand it has smth to do with the "on demand" policy, but i dont get why it locks it on the lowest freq
<w30> zoldar, maybe create a new user, remove the panels, put up one or two kids application icons and no logout buttons,etc. and you could just switch user to that user if you had to leave your desk.
<purplefool> escott, lol! have a read error with no other explanation...
<puff> Hm, I'm on 10.4 LTS, kernel puff@redbitter2:~$ dmesg, folks tell me some of my
<puff> 7>[290988.290362] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:
<puff> [290988.290364]  domain 0: span 0-1 level SIBLING
<puff> [290988.290366]   groups: 1 (cpu_power = 589) 0 (cpu_power = 589)
<puff> [290988.290369]   domain 1: span 0-6 level MC
<puff> [290988.290371]    groups: 0-1 (cpu_power = 1178) 2-3 (cpu_power = 1178) 4-5 (cpu_power = 1178) 6
<FloodBot1> puff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coffeecup01> uec
<coffeecup01> wheres the bzr channel
<escott> purplefool, i would make a disk image with dd prior to using testdisk
<escott> purplefool, otherwise you may only have one chance to restore the partition table
<purplefool> escott, hmmm...a little late now. testdisk is trying its magic.  will either jump for joy or drawn in sorrow in about an hour.
<coffeecup01> Im trying to build and bundle a vm and load it to my UEC cloud, I installed BZR and found branch for VM Builder and Automated EC2 builds but not really sure how to get them to work correctly
<sherorox> hi I have a problem with my software center when I click install, or remove the button blinks and doesnt do anything. natty 11.04
<puff> I'm on ubuntu 10.4 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-34-generic.  I've been trying to troubleshoot an ethernet problem, folks are telling me that 34-generic is bit old and that upgrading to 35-generic or newer might help.  Is it feasible to do this without doing a major upgrade?
<Kleik> Hello
<Kleik> I just have updated my ubuntu
<Kleik> and my wifi disconnect itself always
<blackstar> can openldap send email for failed logins ?
<GirlyGirl> Kleik: Please explain more
<puff> Is there a better channel to ask this sort of question?
<GirlyGirl> puff: Yes it is possible and this is the correct channel
<puff> Kleik: Give us your hardware details, also the details of your router.
<Kleik> I update my ubuntu to 11.04
<GirlyGirl> !enter | Kleik
<ubottu> Kleik: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<puff> Kleik: You don't happen to be running dd-wrt, do you? I had some problems with that.
<MsEvilEyes> server irc.bondage.com
<Kleik> puff: I don't know
<escott> puff, the version number after the minor should not be a significant change
<GirlyGirl> puff: The router?
<puff> GirlyGirl: Yah.
<puff> GirlyGirl: ubuntu and dd-wrt don't play well together.
<GirlyGirl> puff: I used it in the past .. no more on my new router and it worked
<Herbert-40> bin ich drin :-)
<qmanjr5> Hey uh, could someone help me add a podcast to Banshee? I
<qmanjr5> can't find a direct URL to it.
<puff> GirlyGirl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607064
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607064 in linux (Ubuntu) "ipw2200 constantly disconnects, /var/log/syslog says ipw200: Firmware error detected. Restarting." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sherorox> hi I have a problem with my software center when I click install, or remove the button blinks and doesnt do anything. natty 11.04
<puff> Kleik: You would only be running dd-wrt if you or someone you know went to great lengths to install it on your router.  Dd-wrt is an aftermarket, open source router OS.
<knightrage> hey guys. trying to encode an audio stream into mp3 from a video. i'm getting this error: Encoder (codec id 86017) not found for output stream #0.0 .. i have installed the libmp3lame-dev package. using natty. thoughts? also tried using acodecs libmp3lame, liblamemp3 and get an 'unknown encoder'
<Kleik> My card is intel 5100
<Kleik> wifi card
<knightrage> nm, got it. needed a different package
<xharx> suddenly my xubuntu is running without sound. where can I determine the reason
<puff> I'm running ubuntu 10.4 LTS.  My wired network jack does not seem to work.  'sudo ifconfig -a' only shows lo and wlan0, nothing else.
<sherorox> hi I have a problem with my software center when I click install, or remove the button blinks and doesnt do anything. natty 11.04
<escott> puff, if its not appearing at all check the output of lspci and try to identify the chipset
<GirlyGirl> puff: Post output for lspci
<lok> hi all! is there a way to disable the default x-term?
<subr00t> hi there!
<escott> lok, why? you could uninstall xterm
<puff> GirlyGirl: dmesg: http://paste.linuxassist.net/215787
<subr00t> after installing the nvidia driver, i cant log on with unity or eaven ubuntu classic, just with (no effect)!! any idea?
<puff> GirlyGirl: It wans't showing in lspci, then  some googling suggested it needed module e1000e so I did 'sudo modprobe e1000e' and now lspci shows: 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation Device 1502 (rev 04)
<puff> GirlyGirl: Full lspci:  http://paste.linuxassist.net/215788
<brainwave92> how to view size of a /dev/sd* device?
<sherorox> hello, there seems to be a problem with my software center application. For example, if I click install on an application I want, there is no response. the same goes for 'remove'
<escott> brainwave92, parted, gparted, /proc/partitions, df
<brainwave92> sherorox, why dont you run it from a terminal and see what messages appear when you click on install and remove?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: does apt-get work?
<brainwave92> escott, thanks
<puff> GirlyGirl: Oh, it's a thinkpad t520, btw.
<brainwave92> escott, no its an install which is not loading and i'm stuck on a ramfs shell, having no access to gparted or parted
<brainwave92> df and /proc/partitions i still need to check
<sherorox> brainwave92: sorry I am not very familiar with the command line. how do I run it from there?
<emerson> hello, sameone speak Portuguese ?
<escott> !br | emerson
<ubottu> emerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sherorox> girlygirl: I have a .jar application that I want to open/run/install but I read somewhere that I need java
<puff> GirlyGirl: Should wired still be eth0 on ubuntu 10.4?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: I asked if apt-get works?
<emerson> tks for all, bye !
<brainwave92_> sherorox, my net got disconnected
<sherorox> girlygirl: how do I check
<sherorox> brainwave92: how do I run it from the terminal
<david_> 1
<brainwave92_> sherorox, first try what GirlyGirl told you
<sid_> is it a good idea to install gnome 3 on 10.04?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: open terminal
<brainwave92_> try sudo apt-get install <program>
<sherorox> girlygirl: ok
<iceroot> sid_: no
<sid_> iceroot, you say that because?
<iceroot> sid_: it will break your system, its not supported, its pulling gtk3, it will make gnome2 not usable anymore
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Does it work?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<aar> Hi, does anyone know any affordable, linux-compatible usb flash drives with hardware encryption?
<sid_> iceroot, oh i see. anyway, what version are you running?
<iceroot> sid_: 11.10 with lxde
<sherorox> girlygirl: yes, so is it a GUI problem with software center then?
<rypervenche> aar: Use any kind of flash drive. You can encrypt it with LUKS.
<sid_> iceroot, great. i was wondering if it was worth upgrading to 11.10
<iceroot> aar: make your own encryption software ased
<aar> rypervenche, I want hardware encryprion so I can use it in a broad range of OS without installing software
<iceroot> sid_: not now, its unstable, for 11.10 see #ubuntu+1
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: I presume
<aar> iceroot,  I want hardware encryption so I can use it in a broad range of OS without installing software
<sherorox> girlygirl: is there a way to fix that?
<brainwave92_> sherorox, you can try seeing what exactly IS the problem
<brainwave92_> open terminal
<sherorox> k
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: use an alernative like synaptic, file a bug report for soft center
<iceroot> aar: ? the os needs software to encrypt it, doesnt matter if hardware based or software-based
<tomos> howdy all
<sid_> iceroot, of course after the stable version is released but what's your take on it? 10.04 is good enough for my use but just because i haven't seen the newer ones i was thinking of upgrading. is it too much of a hassle or do able?
<aar> iceroot, check out ironkey, or integral 360.
<iceroot> sid_: #ubuntu+1
<aar> iceroot, my problem is ironkey costs more than a new liver and integral is OS-specific.
<sid_> iceroot, thanks :)
<iceroot> sid_: and remeber this important sentence "never touch a running system"
<sander_> How do I upgrade from one distro to another?
<brainwave92_> sherorox, before filing a bug report, see what the problem is!
<sid_> iceroot, haha i couldn't agree more
<iceroot> aar: as we said, use software-based encryption
<iceroot> !upgrade | sander_
<ubottu> sander_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<brainwave92_> sherorox, type in software-center
<linxeh> is there an svgalib based RDP client ?
<aar> iceroot, as i said, i don't want to install new software every time i take my freaking pen drive to my cousin's house and plug it into his BSD, my friend's mac, or aunt tilley's windows.
<sherorox> brainwave92: ok I got some operation not supported and g object failed and ugly things
<sherorox> brainwave92: but software center did open
<raven> how to display foldersize?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Exactly what error msg
<iceroot> aar: then buy a hardware-based solution. whats your question?
<aar> iceroot, Hi, does anyone know any affordable, linux-compatible usb flash drives with hardware encryption?
<rypervenche> aar: You are looking for a solution that does not exist. Your options have already been stated.
<sherorox> girlygirl: shero@ubuntu:~$ software-center /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py:1191: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed   self.window_main.show_all() 2011-10-08 15:06:35,148 - softwarecenter.fixme - WARNING - logs to the root logger: '('/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/zeitgeist/client.py', 367, 'reconnect_monitors')' 2011-10-08 15:06:35,147 - zeitgeist.client - INFO - Reconnected to Zeitge
<iceroot> aar: i told you hardware-encryption based need also software on the os site
<aar> rypervenche, ironkey do one that is linux compatible. my problem is that it's too expensive. i thought perhaps someone knew of a cheaper valid alternative. of course it exists.
<sherorox> girlygirl: and when I pressed install on one of the apps in software center I got another error, want me to send it?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: yes
<iceroot> aar: you need software on windows, mac, bsd, linux, unix and so on
<aar> iceroot, no point in starting an argument. read up on ironkey's on the fly hardwar eencryption. thanks.
<sherorox> girlygirl: 2011-10-08 15:10:32,568 - softwarecenter.backend - WARNING - _on_trans_error: org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.97'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I get GDM to show me the login screen via VNC?
<Drakhar> Installing Ubuntu to a laptop I'm planning on using to develop Android app/ROMs/kernels on, what would be the best way to parition the hard drive?  Primary as ext4 with another logical drive as fat32?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I get GDM to show me the login screen via VNC?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: its a bug ... enter that output in the report
<iceroot> aar: the webpage says that it is working with 2.6.x
<iceroot> aar: so the software-part you need (and i am talking about) is build into 2.6 kernel
<sherorox> girlygirl: that sucks, it was actually working before I restarted
<aar> iceroot, great, sure, you were right, thanks
<iceroot> aar: so as i said, you need software on os site (which is already build into the kernel)
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: maybe an update broke it try closing it then  ALT + F2 "gksu software-center"
<ricko77> Helle in here. I have problems using the terminal window because i don't understand the program itselves.
<iceroot> ricko77: you dont unterstand the terminal or the bash?
<Generale_Russo> god day to all of you
<ricko77> iceroot: That must be the terminal
<sherorox> girlygirl: doing it with gksu works
<sherorox> girlygirl: am I going to have to do that every time?
<Generale_Russo> i have a small "problem" with Xubuntu, last release, just tweaking the computer for my mother, but i found that i can't really make the Xfce4-Panel save the shortcuts i put in them
<iceroot> ricko77: whats your exact question about "gnome-terminal"?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: temporary workarround I guess
<sherorox> girlygirl: what does gksu do
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: kind of like run as admin in windows
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Try deleting the temporary files of software center of your user maybe that will help
<sherorox> girlygirl: how?
<th0r> Generale_Russo: those are saved in ~/.config/xfce4/panel  Make sure the ownership of those directories and files are correct
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Ask someone else on how to find the files ... I don't use soft-center as I am a KDE user
<ricko77> I should install a HP printer witch is a printer, scanner and a copymachine. I have an install CD but only for Windows, so now after downloading the program i should install the program.
<Generale_Russo> ack, i guess it can be done only by terminal, isn't it?
<sherorox> girlygirl: o thanks though.
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: You're welcome
<ricko77> But i'm not much for using the Terminal if i don't understand how the program itselves works or what it does.
<sherorox> girlygirl: sorry 1 more thing. do youo know how to change a .deb to a .ipk?
<Generale_Russo> yep, that's my problem
<Lithos84> ricko77: If the program is a Debian package, you can install it without using the terminal.
<Generale_Russo> i'm total crap on such thing, but this laptop isn't for me, is for my mother and i need to keep it just simple
<Drakhar> I'm Installing Ubuntu to a laptop I'm planning on using to develop Android app/ROMs/kernels on, what would be the best way to parition the hard drive?  Primary as ext4 with another logical drive as fat32?
<Generale_Russo> and i encountered only this problem for this
<ricko77> Lithos84: I don't know if it is. Where can i find out that
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: if the ipk file is for a different cpu architecture it will not work
<Lithos84> ricko77: The file extension is .deb
<Vorsaykal> Could anyone help me get my Dual Boot working? I installed Natty then Windows 7 and it only lets me boot into Windows 7 right now.
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Example ipk for an ARM based Meego on an Intel computer
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: http://wiki.openmoko.org/wiki/Automatic_emulation_in_Ubuntu
<ricko77> Lithos84: Here's the programs name i have downloaded: hplip-3.11.10.run
<deostroll> hi. I kind of want to undo commands I've typed. They are mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7606173&postcount=5
<deostroll> The first one...
<Vorsaykal> I tried following instructions on a thread to get Grub bootloader so I could use Natty and Win7 but when I typed the first thing they said "sudo grub" it gave me an error "sudo: grub: command not found"
<Lithos84> ricko77: hplip is available on Ubuntu repositories. There's no need to downloading from somewhere else. In a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install hplip".
<Suhel> I was wondering which is the best distro to use on a 528Ram computer?
<iceroot> Suhel: if asking ubuntu-based. lubuntu is the answer
<Suhel> iceroot: thanks, can I run most of the Ubuntu programs on Lubuntu?
<iceroot> Suhel: you can run every program there, its just a different desktop, rest is the same
<deostroll> hi. I want to undo this command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/704579/
<ricko77> Lithos84: I think i need some form for course in Linux. I am totaly lost every time i need to install something. I think it's overwelming how difficult those simple tasks can be
<Generale_Russo> oh cool
<Generale_Russo> it worked
<Generale_Russo> never expected it!
<Suhel> iceroot: thanks mate, one last question. does Lubuntu also have the latest kernel?  :)
<Suhel> ricko77: at first it looks complex, but the more you use Linux the more fun all those messy stuff becomes
<Generale_Russo> thanks to Thor
<iceroot> Suhel: its using the same kernel as ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu. as i said its all the same, just a different desktop
<Suhel> iceroot: then I wont be able to load it on my laptop, unfortunately am struggling with the power bug. the workaround didnt work for me  :(
<Lithos84> ricko77: To learn, take a look at ubuntuguide.org
<iceroot> Suhel: what bug exactly?
<ricko77> Suhel: That depends on how much patience you have and i am not patience.
<iceroot> Suhel: on launchpad
<Suhel> iceroot: just a second, I will just look my mails and tell you
<Suhel> ricko77: but the Ubuntu software center installs almost any app without any problems
<ricko77> Lithos84: I will look at that later
<Generale_Russo> i was wondering: but on a modern computer, ubuntu would work the best with compatibility?
<iceroot> Generale_Russo: depending on the hardware
<Suhel> iceroot: bug# 760131
<iceroot> #760131
<Generale_Russo> well on a thing i'm sure, intel isn't digested really well on ubuntu eheh
<ricko77> Okay i will try and see if Ubuntu Software Center & the guide can help me any further. So thanks for all of your help so far.
<EDG> Hello
<Suhel> ricko77: if you use SOftware center you wont need any guide
<Suhel> ricko77: just search the software and click install, it will download and install the software within minutes
<iceroot> Suhel: should be fixed in some days. fix is already uploaded and build into the dev-kernel
<ricko77> Suhel: I will loook that through first then
<Suhel> iceroot: but I read about it that they are not going to fix this bug as it would cause some hang up issues
<Suhel> ricko77: Yup, am sure it will change your perspective :)
<iceroot> Suhel: dont know, didnt follow the complete bug report
<Generale_Russo> well thank you very much and see you another day!
<courtney> im trying to send internet to my xbox 360 from my laptop that is connected to it via ethernet cord but the xbox doesnt pick up the internet? any one have an idea of what i should do
<iceroot> !ics | courtney
<ubottu> courtney: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Suhel> iceroot: I'm thinking of switching over to Meerkat. is it good (stable) enough?
<mateobur> Hello
<iceroot> Suhel: what version was it?
<mateobur> my ubuntu one doesnt seem to be working in windows, is there a channel for ubuntu one?
<BouerBouer> hey guys, trying to get my iPod synched through banshee and gtkpod but got a problem
<BouerBouer> it's coming up as a digital camera on the system
<BouerBouer> then not showing up at all on gtkpod or in banshee
<BouerBouer> what's going wrong?
<Dutch_> yo duidz
<yeats> !one | mateobur
<ubottu> mateobur: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: what's wrong?
<mateobur> thanks yeats
<hansg01> chown -R $user:$user $home is the command correct?
<BouerBouer> iPod not coming up in gtkpod or banshee, want to sync it
<BouerBouer> and on the system it comes up as iPod, but as a digital camera
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: what kind of ipod model?
<iceroot> hansg01: seems correct
<hansg01> iceroot: thanx
<BouerBouer> generation 4
<BouerBouer> latest one
<Suhel_> got dc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: like ipod touch?
<BouerBouer> yeah
<yeats> !ipod | BouerBouer
<ubottu> BouerBouer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BouerBouer> yeah ipod touch
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: install the newest package
<_e1_> hi ppl
<_e1_> can someone help me with error I get after running latest flashplayerdebugger ?
<_e1_> program runs, but still report this SSL error I've never seen before
<_e1_> ERROR: flashplayerdebugger: Symbol `SSL_ImplementedCiphers' has different size in shared object, consider re-linking
<_e1_> help anyone ?
<BouerBouer> okay thanks then when I do that it'll work?
<BouerBouer> user?
<deostroll> hi can any one help me with this: I need to poing /usr/bin/python to python2.6
<deostroll> sorry *point
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: if running newer firmware on your idevice, this lib package should enable communication between your ubuntu machine and your idevice.  just reboot your system after you install the package and then try your ipod again
<BouerBouer> okay, how would I install it?
<FreeWilly_> someone stole my nic
<FreeWilly_> on a samba network share on my linux box, how do i set it to allow windows clients when opening the share to be able to add and delete, not just read?
<hansg01> i used the command chown -R $USER:$USER $home but got an error missing operand after hans:hans
<BouerBouer> Us3r_Unfriendly: how to install it
<BouerBouer> ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: add this ppa to your system:  "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa"  and then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice" (the newest package)
<BouerBouer> okay
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: my iphone 3g with firmware 4.2.1 works in ubuntu with this package
<BouerBouer> okay thanks for the help :)
<BouerBouer> wait
<BouerBouer> couldn't find the package
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: did you do sudo apt-get update?
<BouerBouer> yeah
<BouerBouer> doing it again
<BouerBouer> still could't find package
<linelevel> Hi. I'm having a problem where my wireless internet occasionally stops working (it drops the connection and can't reconnect, though it still shows the network in the list of SSIDs). Restarting the computer fixes this problem. Is there anything I can try, short of restarting the computer, that might fix this problem when it arises?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sudo apt-cache search libimobile
<linelevel> Us3r_Unfriendly: Is that to me?
<BouerBouer> us3r just did that
<BouerBouer> there's several packages but one is called libimobiledevice0
<BouerBouer> is that the right one?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> linelevel: no it's for BouerBouer, but in your case...what method of installing the module/driver for your card did you do?
<BouerBouer> there's a bunch with extentions like -dbg, -dev etc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> BouerBouer: install it
<BouerBouer> okay thanks
<linelevel> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm pretty sure it worked out of the box. I don't think I installed any hardware driver for my wireless card.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> linelevel: what card/model do you have?
<deostroll> hi can any one help me with this: I need to point /usr/bin/python to python2.6
<Us3r_Unfriendly> deostroll: ln -s ?
<Parsind> anyone using ubuntu mint?
<oCean> !mint | Parsind
<ubottu> Parsind: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> Parsind, mint support for that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> linelevel: what card/model do you have?
<FreeWilly_> in my smb.conf file ive setup my share... with the property values writable = yes and readonly = no
<linelevel> Us3r_Unfriendly: I just ran `lshw -html` and it shows my wireless card as "RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller".
<FreeWilly_> however when accessing the shared drive from windows, pasting files within the share is denied
<FreeWilly_> any ideas?
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: Did this issue come recently?
<BouerBouer> hey us3r just did all of that stuff
<BouerBouer> no difference
<BouerBouer> ipod still comes up as a digital camera
<BouerBouer> and still doesn't show up in banshee or gtkpod
<THE_GFR|WORK> any ideas how to get GDM to show up via VNC so you can login not after?
<linelevel> GirlyGirl: It's been happening for a long time, actually. Since around when I upgraded from to 10.04 (when it was new), though I'm not confident enough in the timing to claim a causal link.
<glassresistor> anyone had any luck with the microsoft touch mouse?
<THE_GFR|WORK> anyhow know what I need to do to make GDM show up via VNC so I can login to the gui?
<linelevel> GirlyGirl: I'm not hopeful about preventing the problem altogether. What I'm hoping is that someone can give me some command-line-fu that will fix the problem on the fly when it arises, so that I don't need to restart my whole computer and lose all my work.
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: Maybe /etc/init.d/networking restart
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: or sudo ifdown -a followed by sudo ifup -a
<linelevel> GirlyGirl: I'll give the first one a shot. As for the latter, doesn't that only work when the interface is managed by /etc/network/interfaces? I'm using NetworkManager to connect.
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: Should still work
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: not sure though
<linelevel> GirlyGirl: Okay, thanks. The other suggestion I just got is: sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<linelevel> GirlyGirl: Not sure if that still applies; It's from an Ubuntu mailing list from 2007.
<anthonyl> linelevel hahah i c
<anthonyl> u r n00b
<bazhang> anthonyl, stop that
<bl33d> Hiz, where can i choose / see what type of connection is my 3G USB stick modem using?
<linelevel> anthonyl: yeah, I am :)
<anthonyl> /etc/connectiontypes
<BouerBouer> guys need help, trying to sync ipod on banshee, but it's coming up as a camera and not showing up at all in banshee, what's wrong?
<GirlyGirl> linelevel: Not sure either seems weird though
<anthonyl> gtg
<Bularthip> Evening
<Crockeo> Anyone have anything to talk about?
<Bularthip> Well I'd need help
<bazhang> !ot | Crockeo
<ubottu> Crockeo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Crockeo> Ah, sorry.
<Crockeo> Bularthip, what's your question?
<Crockeo> I'm relatively new but I could give it a shot.
<Bularthip> Well I actually can't easilly tell it
<Crockeo> Huh...
<Crockeo> That's... a problem.
<Bularthip> I can't do anything, I actually cant' see anything
<FreeWilly_> anyone ever post a question on the samba channel?
<bl33d> No such folder. :S
<Crockeo> Huh...
<KrazyKrivda> can anyone help me with turning on/off wifi for my laptop.  Need to know how to in terminal/
<bl33d> So where can i see what type of connection is my 3G USB stick modem using?
<Crockeo> Bularthip, have you restarted?
<th0r> bl33d: the commands for configuring it are iwconfig and ifconfig
<Crockeo> First thing with any problem in to restart.
<Bularthip> When I boot up my PC, I will login normally into Ubuntu, but I can't see that application panel on the left, I can't open terminal, I can't exit, resize or move this IRC window
<Bularthip> Yeah, I have
<Crockeo> Huh...
<Bularthip> Yeah
<Crockeo> Maybe the GUI managers busted?
<Bularthip> I'm pretty new on ubuntu but actually I didn't do anything to cause it
<oCean> Crockeo: well, no. Huge amounts of problems don't require a restart to fix
<th0r> Bularthip: if you log out, and at the login screen Sessions menu choose 'ubuntu classic' then try to log back in
<Bularthip> Previously today I installed this umm... CCSM, I was just curious but never actually even opened it
<Bularthip> Well I dunno how to logout as ctrl+alt+del doesn't show logout option
<Bularthip> Somehow I'm excited of this, maybe I'll learn something new but still got shaky hands and panic :<
<Dutch_> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2365/2281615012_6bb3f4b2ac.jpg
<bl33d> th0r, okay, but that just gives me bunch of data, that does not (not to me) say anything about what is the current connection type in use (2g, 3g (one of them), or what :S
<oCean> Dutch_: wrong channel
<th0r> bl33d: sorry....that was for KrazyKrivda, too much traffic in too small a window <smile>
<Dutch_> oCean: What channel then?
<parco> any droid x users please pm me?
<subr00t> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 with nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS card.With the latest nVidia driver can not able to start unity
<subr00t> any idea?
<oCean> Dutch_: no idea, but it has nothing to do with this channel's topic
<Dutch_> :(
<Dutch_> STO BULLYING MW
<KrazyKrivda> th0r: power management: off
<th0r> Bularthip: can you use Alt-Ctl-F2 to switch to a tty?
<oCean> Dutch_: stop it
<Bularthip> Yeah, I can, also tried it earlier but dunno how to get out of it :p
<FreeWilly_> anyone, samba share, help plz
<Bularthip> And as I earlier today installed ccsm, I removed it from tty but didn't help
<th0r> KrazyKrivda: you can use those two commands to configure the wifi from the terminal
<bl33d> th0r, Oh okay. No problem, but i would stil llike to know where can i see / select the connection type. :S
<KrazyKrivda> th0r: i'm trying to figure out command simply to turn the wlan0 on, i see iwconfig interface power ... bnut seems to not work as I think
<raven> gpodder 2.14 how to disable left-click-menu?
<th0r> Bularthip: switch to another tty, then use 'sudo shutdown -r now' to force a reboot. That should put you at the login screen where you can switch to gnome (ubuntu classic). That will at least get you a working environment
<Haematoma> How do I transform a ISO file to a bootable partition on a USB thumb drive?
<Haematoma> an*
<subr00t> please i need help, I am using Ubuntu 11.04 with nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS card.With the latest nVidia driver can not able to start unity
<Bularthip> th0r, will do. We'll see if I can get back here :p
<subr00t> ??
<Haematoma> This would be done w/in Ubuntu
<mdgeorge> hello
<th0r> KrazyKrivda: I don't think the wifi card power is controlled by software. It is usually a switch on the laptop somewhere
<mdgeorge> I know it's not standard, but I'm trying to use gnome-shell...
<bazhang> Haematoma, unetbootin
<mdgeorge> when I use fullscreen applications (i.e. games), the "applications" bar still appears
<th0r> bl33d: sorry....never used any of the cell based units.
<mdgeorge> does anyone know of a workaround?
<KrazyKrivda> th0r: on my laptop I have the touch sensitive buttons that are blue (on) or orange (off) lights.. the light seems unresponsive though :-\
<auronandace> mdgeorge: gnome3 isn't supported on 11.04, can't you wait for 11.10 to be released?
<bazhang> mdgeorge, what version of ubuntu
<Bularthip> th0r, nothing :o It rebooted, but nothing new happened
<Haematoma> bazhang, thanks I'll check it out!
<mdgeorge> 11.04
<th0r> Bularthip: did it take you to a login screen, or do you have it set up to login automatically
<bazhang> mdgeorge, wait 4 days get it in 11.10
<mdgeorge> ah, ok
<mdgeorge> I've been using it for quite some time, I didn't realize the next release was switching
<bazhang> mdgeorge, the PPA for 11.04 is very unstable requiring a reinstall
<mdgeorge> bazhang: hmm...I haven't had any problems.  Am I likely to when I upgrade?
<heizmann> Hi everyboby. I've a little question concerning to an auto-mount of a file.img... Well, I'm using a luks format for this file, and I've got a file.key to decrypt this. So, manually, this sequence works (in root): losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/my/cryptfile.img ; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop0 hello --key-file=/path/to/my/file.key ; mount /dev/mapper/hello /my/mountpoint ;
<Bularthip> Oh yea... lol. At loginscreen, where is it where I can switch to boot to gnome?
<th0r> Bularthip: there should be a Sessions menu
<heizmann> How to automatize this when I launch my laptop?
<Bularthip> Well I'll go check again, just a second
<auronandace> mdgeorge: you will need to reinstall, since installing gnome3 in 11.04 breaks things
<optimus_> hello world
<Wurstmensch> hallo optimus
<srkdos> ...
<optimus_> hey im completely new to irc
<srkdos> spanish??
<auronandace> !es | srkdos
<Lithos84> !es | srkdos
<ubottu> srkdos: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<srkdos> alguien habla español?
<subr00t> I am using Ubuntu 11.04 with nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS card.With the latest nVidia driver can not able to start unity
<subr00t> i've got the solution ;) back to 10.10
<subr00t> nihahaha
<subr00t> :/
<Wurstmensch> :/
<Bularthip> Yyup, got into Ubuntu Classic
<alex-> Shall I buy a GTX470 or a 6850? 470 can better handle ubuntu i heard.
<th0r> Bularthip: then you just have a problem with unity. Was it working originally, before you installed ccsm?
<Bularthip> th0r Yes, zero problems before I had installed ccsm and first reboot after
<Wurstmensch> alex-: i'd recommend renting a server. it handles ubuntu best
<Bularthip> I never even got to open ccsm, just randomly decided to reboot PC hours later
<heizmann> Nobody has an idea to solve my problem? :)
<th0r> Bularthip: it is just a config issue I suspect. Unfortunately I don't use unity, running debian now. But someone here should be able to help. When you describe the problem, tell them unity was running fine until you installed ccsm, and that you made no changes using ccsm, and the problem showed up after the install when you rebooted.
<helpdesk> @heizmann repeat...
<guntbert> Wurstmensch: please stop giving random "advice"
<helpdesk> was not on the channel
<heizmann> helpdesk ok...
<th0r> Bularthip: and let them know gnome is running OK now...just a problem with unity
<heizmann> "Hi everyboby. I've a little question concerning to an auto-mount of a file.img... Well, I'm using a luks format for this file, and I've got a file.key to decrypt this. So, manually, this sequence works (in root): losetup /dev/loop0 /path/to/my/cryptfile.img ; cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop0 hello --key-file=/path/to/my/file.key ; mount /dev/mapper/hello /my/mountpoint ;"
<heizmann> "How to automatize this when I launch my laptop?"
<helpdesk> you can set it when you log in
<helpdesk> try your .profile
<helpdesk> put it at the end
<helpdesk> this is untested advise though...
<Bularthip> Okay then. Well I think I'll manage to use classic for a while, atleast I'm glad I finally can do something on my PC :p
<parco> hi channel, any android users out there have a sec to quickly review my app, named Jarvis
<helpdesk> @parco... apk?
<guntbert> !ot | parco
<parco> market.
<KrazyKrivda> parco: what is the apk?
<ubottu> parco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> parco, dont advertise
<helpdesk> @bazhang. does this not count as debugging?
<bazhang> helpdesk, no
<parco> android runs on linux, i think so
<parco> ;)
<raven> how to mount/save unfinalized dvds?
<bazhang> parco, you've been asked not to previously. stop.
<KrazyKrivda> parco try #andriod-dev
<heizmann> helpdesk: .profile is launch after the authentification when a session is opened... It cannot work...
<helpdesk> your trying to get this to run before the LUKS filesystem is mounted?
<helpdesk> or in the boot p
<parco> KrazyKrivda, will do
<helpdesk> @heizmann
<heizmann> helpdesk: I wish my luks file mounts juste after the authentification (but, automatically)
<heizmann> :)
<guntbert> helpdesk: you dont need the @, just mentioning the nick of a person suffices
<helpdesk> @heizmann i now understand the gravity of your request... wait one...
<raven> how to mount/save unfinalized dvds?
<alex-> Shall I buy a GTX470 or a 6850? 470 can better handle ubuntu i heard.
<heizmann> helpdesk: (sorry, I'm french, bas English)... well, I have a luks file, well : /home/file_crypt.img :) is it ok?
<fritsch> alex-: take the nvidia
<alex-> fritsch: why?
<raven> how to mount/save unfinalized dvds?
<nn52> anyone know  about apache2 configuration?
<fritsch> alex-: it has vdpau, it has the better driver, etc.
<fritsch> alex-: full hd video offloading doable withouth nightmare, just install vlc or mplayer
<heizmann> I have a /path/to/an/usbkey/file.key too, ok or not?
<guntbert> nn52: #httpd is probably the better place for your question
<helpdesk> its is post mount but... let me look at it for a sec @heizmann
<Lithos84> !apache | nn52
<ubottu> nn52: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nn52> Lithos84: not thanks.... lamp is not good choice.. :)P
<Lithos84> nn52: OK.
<heizmann> When Ihelpdesk :) thanks... (already looking for on the net during all the day, but nothing about this problem)
<helpdesk> @heizmann before i get too far can you explain the purpose? encrypted removable?
<hexacode> hey you guys  i cant install mysql ...apt-get cant even find the file  .... heres my /etc/apt/sources.list http://74.207.251.218/sources.list     and on the bottom is the error i get when i do a "sudo apt-get install mysql"
<javier_> hi! Is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu 11.10 beta 2 and then, to the final release when it's available?
<bazhang> !final | javier_
<ubottu> javier_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<helpdesk> @hexacode what version ubuntu?
<andantino> oneiric comes out really soon anyway doesnt it?
<hexacode> helpdesk maverick
<hexacode> i believe 10.01 lts
<guntbert> hexacode: you need mysql-server (or see !lamp)
<hexacode> gunbert so its sudo apt-get install mysql-server?
<hexacode> not sudo apt-get install mysql
<hexacode> ?
<iceroot> hexacode: yes
<hexacode> lol im so stupid
<guntbert> !tab | hexacode
<ubottu> hexacode: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<heizmann> helpdesk : I'm using lvm, and I wish resize my lv easily... pb is when a lv is encrypted with luks, it is unable to resize with "lvresize -L $NEW_SIZE /dev/mapper/mydecrypt_lv ; resize2fs /dev/mapper/mydecrypt_lv"
<guntbert> hexacode: no, you are not, you might want mysql-client too :-))
<hexacode> thanks guntbert didnt know i could do that in irc
<helpdesk> @heizmann have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4530641
<javier_> banzhang: how to upgrade to 11.10?
<heizmann> helpdesk : I'm reading... :) thanks...
<helpdesk> np
<andantino> is anyone here using the beta for ocelot
<helpdesk> had the same issue before when i added a hdd to my volume...
<iceroot> andantino: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> javier_: same for you
<alex-> ocelot = 12.04 ?
<andantino> 11.10
<andantino> oneiric ocelot
<tensorpudding> !ubuntu+1 | andantino
<ubottu> andantino: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<andantino> yup i moved over there
<andantino> someone asked if ocelot was 12.04
<alex-> me
<alex-> ah
<alex-> oneiric
<alex-> andantino: yes, me
<andantino> ya
<lukas> hez guys I got a problem with my grub2
<andantino> whats wrong with your grub2
<guntbert> !grub | lukas
<ubottu> lukas: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lukas> I had to reinstall Windows 7 after several bleuscreens
<lukas> now i tried boot repair
<pajero> you cool man
<pajero> :)
<lukas> itt told me to delete all grub files on theszstem
<andantino> you cant get windows on because of the grub menu
<guntbert> lukas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<andantino> how are you reinstalling 7
<andantino> with recovery discs?
<alex-> lol
<guntbert> andantino: recovery of windows is not on topic here
<guntbert> !lol | alex-
<ubottu> alex-: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<lukas> but boot repair didnt recogniye that I had deleted it as it told me to, so I had to abbord the Installation, now I don|t have a grub installation to recover
<andantino> grub is on topic
<guntbert> lukas: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ?
<alex-> guntbert: what do I have to say then?
<andantino> i am laughing out loud right now
<KrazyKrivda> so, I'm in need of assistance, i cannot seem to get wifi going on my 10.04, i have no ui, only terminal :-\
<guntbert> alex-: nothing - this channel is for support not for smart or witty comments
<lukas> guntbert> doing it right now, but this seems like no fast solution, it is late at night here...
<guntbert> lukas: what is "boot repair" ?
<helpdesk> @krazyKrivda still not too much of an issue... driver problem or do you just need to connect to an AP
<KrazyKrivda> helpdesk: drivers are fine, but the button on the laptop (blue when on) is orange, (off) and clicking it as I woudl in windows is not enabling it
<guntbert> lukas: nobody promised a "fast solution" :-))
<alexmhso> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, which has 2 separate hard drives. Windows 7 is installed on one, which is defaulted to boot, and ubuntu on the other. In the installer i had ubuntu erase/format my second drive and install ubuntu on that drive, but after completing, i restarted and i realized there is no bootloader (i didn't choose the install Ubuntu alongside my other OS's option, which wouldn't let me pick a different hard drive)
<lukususagewgwge> hello
<alexmhso> Is there a way to reinstall with a bootloader and on a separate drive?
<helpdesk> @krazyKrivda there is a command... gotta look it up...
<helpdesk> brb
<KrazyKrivda> i've been looking helpdesk, but have not found anything (iwconfig wlan0 power on) is as close as i got
<lukususagewgwge> i have some problem with youtube site when i try todisplay this site i have only some line of text and thats all i use forefox 7
<helpdesk> @krazyKrivda there is a command for firmware
<helpdesk> looking now...
<KrazyKrivda> ah, ok.. thank you
<lukas> sudo grub-install /dev/sda does command not found
<ActionParsnip> lukas: install grub-pc then
<lukas> now i install grub-common
<lukas> okaz
<qmanjr5> I think I may have chmodded /etc to 777
<qmanjr5> and now I can't use sudo at all
<lukususagewgwge> i have problem only with this site
<qmanjr5> How do I fix this? ._.
<th0r> qmanjr5: how are you at reinstalling?
<qmanjr5> :'(
<qmanjr5> Seriously?>
<guntbert> qmanjr5: how in the world did you manage *that*?
<qmanjr5> I uh
<lukas> I have the package configuration of grub-pc
<sencha_> where can I find the build script used to build ubuntu's libgphoto package?
<qmanjr5> May have been stupid enough to press enter when I was typing /etc/php5
<lukas> how can I tick a checkbox on terminal_
<qmanjr5> before I typed php5...
<lukas> ?
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: sounds like the sudoers file is the one causing issues
<qmanjr5> It is.
<qmanjr5> lukas, press space I believe.
<guntbert> qmanjr5: seriously: don't do regular work as root in the future
<qmanjr5> Well I needed permissions to /etc/php5
<qmanjr5> and I'm used to Mint, where it has a Open As Administrator box on right-click
<qmanjr5> So I'm not familiar with this yet.
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<guntbert> qmanjr5: setting 777 anywhere under /etc/ is dangerous
<blz> Question.  I installed LIRC and it somehow managed to detect my laptop's integrated IR sensor.  LIRC works perfectly fine, but now I'd like to set my IR sensor to wake ubuntu from a sleeping state.  That said, LSUSB and LCPCI don't output anything that looks like an IR sensor.  How can I find the damn thing?
<wueska> Hey Latd
<wueska> Lads*
<KrazyKrivda> helpdesk: yeah, not so easy to find :-\
<qmanjr5> natty
<qmanjr5> ActionParsnip, It's natty
<lukususagewgwge> what is wrong with this web browser or web site?
<Lithos84> qmanjr5: To see Open As Administrator, install "nautilus-gksu"
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: I suggest you boot to live cd, mount the internal partition and look at the perms in the liveCD and apply them to the files on the partition
<helpdesk> @krazyKrivda. at work DS1 line just went down... ill have to talk later...
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: it'll take ages
<KrazyKrivda> ok thank you anyway
<guntbert> qmanjr5: reinstalling will be faster
<qmanjr5> can't I just look at the permissions on the live CD for /etc and apply them, while on the live cd, to /etc on the main partition?
<guntbert> qmanjr5: thats what ActionParsnip suggested, but you will have to do it file by file
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: isnt that what I ust suggested?
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<qmanjr5> Sorry
<qmanjr5> What I meant was not going file by file
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: or use your backups :)
<qmanjr5> I don't think I have those.
<ActionParsnip> qmanjr5: you'll be doing:  ls -l something      then apply the access to the same something on the installed partition
<djjonex> I need to write in a mac format ext hd
<ActionParsnip> !hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<djjonex> lol i know but thats what i need to use serato perfectly
<KrazyKrivda> anyone knwo how i can turn on/off wifi via terminal
<lukususagewgwge> what is wrong with my firefox
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: you can unload the module, or you can ifdown the interface name
<guntbert> lukususagewgwge: how should we know? what is your problem?
<blz> Question.  I installed LIRC and it somehow managed to detect my laptop's integrated IR sensor.  LIRC works perfectly fine, but now I'd like to set my IR sensor to wake ubuntu from a sleeping state.  That said, LSUSB and LCPCI don't output anything that looks like an IR sensor.  How can I find the damn thing?
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: do we guess?
<qmanjr5> I'm out of CDs...
<th0r> lukususagewgwge: from your description of the problem, I would guess you installed it upside down
<qmanjr5> Great.
<Lithos84> !details | lukususagewgwge
<ubottu> lukususagewgwge: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: how woudl I do that.. i only have access to teminal, and I can't seem to turn on WIFI :-\
<guntbert> !repeat | blz
<ubottu> blz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<qmanjr5> Aside from a live CD, is there any way to reinstall Ubuntu?
<qmanjr5> I'm out of dics
<qmanjr5> discs*
<djjonex> USB boot
<blz> qmanjr5, flash drives
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: iwconfig     will show the name (wlan0 is common)
<qmanjr5> I don't think I have one
<qmanjr5> Here at least.
<djjonex> network nboot
<blz> qmanjr5, network boot
<qmanjr5> Wut
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: you can use:  sudo ifdown wlan0       change wlan0 if yours is different
<guntbert> !enter | qmanjr5
<ubottu> qmanjr5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: yes `iwconfig power wlan0 on` turns on power management.. but still seems deactivated
<djjonex> need to write in hfs partition :(
<blz> qmanjr5, http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+network+boot
<qmanjr5> What is this network boot?
<qmanjr5> Thanks
<blz> You're quite welcome
<ActionParsnip> djjonex: http://somethingkindawierd.com/blog/computers/linux-computers/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu/
<delac> using "ffmpeg -i INPUTFILE -vcodec copy -acodec copy OUTFILE" on h264 encoded file seems to output broken file even if the original plays ok. Am I doing something incorrectly?
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: your command returns "interface wlan0 not configured
<lukususagewgwge> a have a problem with firefox when i try to run youtube i have display only some line of text without miniaturs of movies i runing ubuntu 11.04 firefox 7 i cant repair this
<qmanjr5> Wait, does netboot require 2 computers?
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: you can run: sudo lshw -C network     and unload the driver module driving it
<blz> lukususagewgwge, have you tried another browser?
<blz> qmanjr5, yes or an offsite server
<qmanjr5> Greaaaat
<qmanjr5> I don't have another one. -.-
<KrazyKrivda> lshw command not found ActionParsnip
<lukususagewgwge> yes i try chromium but still this some efects
<blz> then it's CDs all the way
<mongy> Im runnin irssi on my vps, via ssh and byobu.  It says load is 1.15+ yet when I run top on it, nadda
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: can you give a PASTEBIN of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<qmanjr5> God damn it.
<bitmonk> qmanjr5: it implies that one of them uses the other for storage
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: its in a standard install
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: :-\ I'm running the xbmc live off usb
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: sudo apt-get install lshw
<blz> qmanjr5, honestly 2gig flash drives are cheap these days.  if you purchase one you'll make up for the cost of buying CDs very quickly
<qmanjr5> I am so boned.
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: xbmc live cd isn't supported here
<fullmetal> @KrazyKrivda
<fullmetal> sudo rfkill block wifi
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: this is ubuntu support only
<fullmetal> to kill
<fullmetal> and
<KrazyKrivda> ActionParsnip: yes I know, but i was hoping to get a command to turn on my wifi since it is ubuntu 10.04
<fullmetal> sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<lukususagewgwge> ActionParsnip i don't understand you
<ActionParsnip> KrazyKrivda: its not, its some home brew xbmc thing, only canonical releases are supported here
<fullmetal> sorry for the name change.
<blz> lukususagewgwge, he wants you to run that command and pastebin the output
<fullmetal> i was helpdesk
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: its a terminal command, run it and copy the output then copy the output and make a pastebin using http://pastei.org  then give the link here
<ActionParsnip> http://pastie.org
<pmnull> hi when i try to use (out of curiosity) the kde plasma option on boot up in ubuntu it loads but the screen is black, it just shows a small startup screen then goes to black. ne ideas how to make it work
<KrazyKrivda> fullmetal: it took the cmfs, but no change in functionality
<ActionParsnip> fullmetal: KrazyKrivda: can you please take non-ubuntu issues elsewhere please
<KrazyKrivda> yup, sry
<fullmetal> @krazy im on a #! box now... try the man page?
<fullmetal> man rfkill
<pmnull> that is an ubuntu issue
<pmnull> i got it on the disc and is an option on bootup and i am a new user sir
<fullmetal> @pmnull boot it in safe graphics mode..
<pmnull> oh ok thanks its a graphics issue
<guntbert> pmnull: people in #kubuntu might be better knowledgable about kde
<pmnull> ah. is it ne good or worth trying? currently using gnome because compiz config messed up natty narwhal
<g0rs> gnome power-manager is not visible on my gnome desktop in 11.04 . Any idea how to bring it back?
<pmnull> prefer gnome actually
<Haematoma> Is it possible to throw multiple ISOs onto one bootable USB drive w/ a selection menu?
<physically_fit> what's the official name of the left panel? is it called "launcher"?
<lordjj> Anyone know how I can compile a Mac dmg from C++ code from linux?
<ActionParsnip> Haematoma: pendrivelinux have an app for that
<pmnull> also still having problems getting my nvidia 8200 graphics card recognised but thats another story ha.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | pmnull
<ubottu> pmnull: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> pmnull: or try the boot option:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<lordjj> something like mingw but for Mac?
<pmnull> and on boot up still get cloud-init-nonet waiting for network device for 60 seconds cant seem to fix it.
<lukususagewgwge> link to this is http://pastie.org/2662688 i thing i do everithing well
<pmnull> thanks action
<physically_fit> s.o.s.
<Haematoma> ActionParsnip, thanks buddy!
<physically_fit> ActionParsnip, how do you call the left panel? do you call it: "launcher"?
<guntbert> pmnull: typo - it is nouveau.blacklist=1
<physically_fit> i need to file a bug
<guntbert> !bug | physically_fit
<ubottu> physically_fit: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: http://pastebin.com/muc8SFkM
<ActionParsnip> physically_fit: unity bar   if you are using unity shell
<pmnull> iwell the cloud init nonet bug has apparantley been fixed but no update has patched it on my computer and the synaptics package manager seems to have stopped working says i already have that particular patch
<physically_fit> thanks ActionParsnip and guntbert
<BouerBouer> hey guys need some help
<BouerBouer> trying to sync my iPod on ubuntu
<BouerBouer> but when I plug it in it comes up as a digital camera
<BouerBouer> and it doesn't show up at all in banshee or gtkpod
<BouerBouer> what do?
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: too many flash plugins causes issues, the command removes any trace of flash then installs the one you want
<pmnull> ok one last question. i have a dual boot vista ubuntu . vista is terrible but wanted to system restore it. will that affect the ubuntu partition or not? if it goes back beyond the ubuntu installation date
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BouerBouer> that's not useful at all
<BouerBouer> because did allthat already
<BouerBouer> all that*
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: I don't know that, do I?
<lukususagewgwge> ActionParsnip thanks but i have some syntax error
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: there is ifuse i know exists, thats all I know of (crappy) ipods
<BouerBouer> well yeah done that already
<BouerBouer> ifuse?
<ActionParsnip> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (natty), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<pmnull> will the windows system restore have the power to mess up the ubuntu disc partition?
<BouerBouer> ah okay
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: its all one command, the top line is one command
<pmnull> or will it just restore the windows partition. or i could install ubuntu completely and just wipe windows partition but dont know how to save all my stuff and then reload it all after...
<g0rs> gnome power-manager is not visible on my gnome desktop in 11.04 . Any idea how to bring it back and dock it on a panel?
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<lukususagewgwge> but terminal gives this output data back Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: i have a default panel. Is there any power manager which can be docked ontot he panel to change power settings like , screen off, dim display etc?
<KrazyKrivda1> fullmetal: still here?
<fullmetal> sure am
<fullmetal> kinda
<fullmetal> battel with a failing DS1
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: can you pastebin the full output please :)
<KrazyKrivda1> can i PM again fullmetal?
<fullmetal> sure
<BouerBouer> hi just did what you suggested, no difference
<BouerBouer> still comes up as a digital camersa
<BouerBouer> camera*
<lukususagewgwge> one moment i must register
<lordjj> Mac binaries C++ compiler for Ubuntu anyone?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | lukususagewgwge  no need to register dude
<ubottu> lukususagewgwge  no need to register dude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pmnull> so many problems..i cant access var log rkhunter file cause i dont have access rights but it wont let me type sudo and password anywhere to access it. when i try from console it wont and in file manager says dont have rights! aaaagh
<BouerBouer> so yeah any other suggestions?
<BouerBouer> ipod still coming up as a digital camera
<bluepnume> I'm trying to get lirc to work with my new ir remote -- however when I run `sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart` I get the error `find: ‘/sys/class/rc/*/’: No such file or directory`. Any advise??
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/04/how-to-use-amarok-to-manage-your-ipod-in-ubuntu/
<g0rs> anybody seen argentina?
<BouerBouer> lolol the irony was just on that page
<BouerBouer> that's the thing
<BouerBouer> it's not coming up as a digital media player
<BouerBouer> it's coming up as a digital camera
<BouerBouer> and when I explore it only my pictures and videos on it come up
<ActionParsnip> bluepnume: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/787742
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 787742 in lirc (Ubuntu) "lirc_atiusb non functional with snapstream firefly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lukususagewgwge> ok people is lerning all time long thi is that link http://paste.ubuntu.com/704627/
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: epihany web browser crashes and it is highly unstable, is there any patch for it or is there any new version available?
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: not used it, sorry. You may find a ppa I guess
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: epiphany *
<hxm> hi
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: what is a ppa?
<BouerBouer> so any other suggestions action?
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1650540?start=0&tstart=0
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | g0rs
<ubottu> g0rs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<auronandace> !ppa | g0rs
<hxm> i have installed ubuntu in a virtualbox, then i try to use guest additions but it doesnt enable anything, i cant use the fluid mode -- im on mac osx
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: there are billions of people reporting this, even happens in windows
<BouerBouer> ah okay, so remove all photos and it's all good?
<rapage> I want to know if ubuntu verifies if the packages are correct after update manager has downloaded them
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: there is a latest version available
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: no idea. I dont own an ipod. I'm just dragging up websites
<BouerBouer> okay thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1500
<BouerBouer> will just back up everything on my computer only have like 60 pictures and a 1TB hard drive :P
<robin0800> BouerBouer, if I remember correctly you need to add a file to the player that says it is a digital player
<HackeMate> how to install guest-additions and use it properly?
<ActionParsnip> ipods suck, not worth the hassle ot money
<BouerBouer> what do you mean, add a file?
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: epiphany 3.0 is with gnome3. Do you know if it would be compatible with gnome2 ?
<BouerBouer> and action not worth the money, sure, but worth the hassle
<auronandace> g0rs: it won't
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: it will have gnome3 deps, so no. You'll need Oneiric
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: probably not worth the hassle .
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: there are a tonne of media players that do the same, and better
<BouerBouer> better?
<BouerBouer> like what?
<BouerBouer> don't say zune please
<BouerBouer> robin0800: what file do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: dude, its 2011, media players moved on, ipod stuck with the same thing. They are heavilly under specced
<ActionParsnip> BouerBouer: most cowon stuff will do much better
<BouerBouer> OH too restrictive then yeah fair enough
<mongy> buy restricted, prepare to be restricted
<g0rs> has anybody tried cairo dock with ubuntu ? the gui interface would emulate mac os completely in appearance.
<lukususagewgwge> the output file of screanshot is http://imagebin.org/178072
<ubuntucloud191> hi
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: docky and avant window navigator wil do it too ;)
<ubuntucloud191> hello?
<lukususagewgwge> i must go becouse i am in the work i work as a paramedic
<ubuntucloud191> yep, me too
<robin0800> BouerBouer, can't remember the exact thing perhaps a linux player FAQ
<ActionParsnip> lukususagewgwge: ok can you rerun the first command I gave please, use up cursor to repeast
<BouerBouer> ah okay, will backup the ipod for now then delete all the files
<BouerBouer> see if that helps
<Smashcat> Hi - I installed a package on Unbuntu, then removed it and manually removed all the startup scripts etc it left hanging around. I then reinstalled and it failed to recreate the startup scripts. Is there a "force" switch I can use so it generates the correct scripts? (netatalk package)
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: I'm trying both of them :)
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: if you want a light dock then simdoc or wbar are light on resources
<dieterd> Hi, what's wrong with initrd.img created by update from 10.04.2 to 10.04.3. Since then I have grub error 18. Any ideas for repair?  Grub repair and reinstall can't solve this.
<BouerBouer> okay, deleted all the files but still no luck
<BouerBouer> still coming up as a digital camera
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: its alright probably. I have to enable compiz manager as well.
<BouerBouer> would putting it in sleep mode before plugging it in change anything?
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: the light ones don't need compiz ;)
<BouerBouer> doesn't make a difference if listening to music, in standby etc still showing up as a digital camera :S
<BouerBouer> robin, any more advice on the file thing?
<g0rs> ActionParsnip: how about animations , fading and other desktop tweaks? are they supported in light docks?
<rnigam> Hi i am trying to build open64 compiler on ubuntu 10.10 - AMD 64 bit opteron Server. I am having issues building it.  Here is the error of 'make all' while building : http://paste.ubuntu.com/704631/. Can someone help me with this?
<lordjj> Anyone know how I can compile Mac binaries from Linux (C++)?
<SIFTU> g0rs: sure cairo-compmgr does a fine job of that
<Monty> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe ubuntu 11.04 auf dem Rechner und will ein 2GB Image auf eine 4GB SD Karte übertragen. Beim DD Befehl kommt nach ein paar Sekunden: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar...
<Lithos84> !de | Monty
<ubottu> Monty: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<robin0800> BouerBouer, you may have to google it sorry can't google here for you
<ActionParsnip> g0rs: they will be if you use compiz
<Monty> ok, please excuse
<BouerBouer> alright thanks robin
<Smashcat> Anyone here know how the apt-get installer is supposed to remove packages? Seems to be broken on lucid (leaves crap around which breaks future installs)
<diegoviola> hi
<robin0800> Smashcat, dit you use purge?
<Smashcat> robin: I used apt-get remove {packageName}
<Jordan_U> !details | Smashcat
<ubottu> Smashcat: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Lithos84> Smashcat: Try "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<robin0800> Smashcat, you need purge to remove configuration files
<Smashcat> robin0800: Ok I'll try that too, thanks
<Lithos84> Smashcat: To remove configuration files from removed packages, type this: sudo aptitude purge ~'c'
<Smashcat> Lithos84: Ok, did that. And it seems to remove the package, but when I then reinstall it fails to regenerate the config files and startup scripts, so guessing something's broken
<BouerBouer> ugh great
<BouerBouer> updated the system and now my ipod won't show up at all ¬_¬
<Untitled_only> hey room, I'm having a problem with loggin ubuntu one...
<Untitled_only> can anyone help?
<Smashcat> Ah fixed it - I manually deleted the empty config directories after using remove + purge, then reinstalled and it worked. Must be a bug in the uninstaller for that package
<Untitled_only> I did, it said authentication error, when i made the account
<wartrend> hello
<ascheel> My 11.04 installation graphically locks up during boot.  I can ssh into it and it seems responsive with everything but graphics.  Any way I can stop it from trying to boot up X?
<Untitled_only> I un installed it twice
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: what video chip?
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: Nvidia, but I can pull that and let it run from Intel
<haemogoblin> Evening
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: disable the onboard in BIOS and add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: to grub?
<haemogoblin> does anyone know if Lubuntu cpufreq tools have problems with Intel duo cpu's?
<haemogoblin> I've recently installed and been unable to throttle the CPU in anyway, so i'm stuck with my fan going full speed
<ActionParsnip> ascheel: yes, it will make nouveau not load and you will use the nv driver to install, you will need it on first boot too, after you get to the installed desktop you can install the proprietary driver
<ascheel> understood.  rebooting
<ascheel> ActionParsnip: ^^^
<almoxarife> I came up with a slick way of running apps from a server, all in the same home network, I guess its x11 via ssh, and its sweet, I can't get sound though on the client from the server, there is something a config of some sort that is suppose to do the job but I can't remember the name or where I saw it, any help?
<pato> hello
<binarymutant> does xutils-dev provide xorg-macros?
<Godfather_> hi
<DalekBot>  hello
<Godfather_> how can i create a launcher in unity?
<onder> Godfather_: There is only one Launcher in Unity.
<Godfather_> onder, i mean, an application on the bar to launch a application
<onder> Oh, yes.
<Godfather_> onder, i have a problem with eclipse to put in the bar
<fdge> I drag mine to it
<onder> Open Dash, search for the application to add launcher, drag it and drop on the Launcher.
<Godfather_> onder, i open the program, and then i right-click on it "Mantener el lanzador" (i dont know the exact text in english, but similar to Mantain the launcher)
<onder> This should help you.
<Godfather_> but when i logout and login it dissapears
<Godfather_> just happens with eclipse, other applications like filezilla or xchat doesnt do this
<BluesKaj> almoxarife, if you use vlc or another player that can stream media onto a network , then while ssh'd into the server , use dbus-launch somemediaplayer to stream the content to your IP
<pooltable> what are the other ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> to the cient IP. almoxarife
<pmnull> hi
<pmnull> neone understand rkhunter warning files
<bazhang> pooltable, kubuntu edubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ubuntustudio are others
<onder> Did you try to drag and drop it?
<Godfather_> onder, im not abble to drag it
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: thnks,
<Godfather_> onder, i drag it into the bar and theres no action
<pmnull> how do you post them on a page and add a link here
<bazhang> !paste | pmnull
<ubottu> pmnull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pmnull> ta
<Godfather_> onder,  when i drag into the bar the bar comes like black
<Mega1> how do i find out how long my ubuntu server has been running
<onder> Truly I would like to help you but I don't know how to do it. :[. Sorry.
<pooltable> bazhang lubuntu xubuntu what the diffence does is comes with unity?
<Godfather_> onder, exists any folder or similar where the elements in the bar exists?
<bazhang> pooltable, only ubuntu has unity
<pmnull> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704643/
<pmnull> nething there to worry about has a few warnings
<palok> hello, how can I manually select the graphics driver that xorg uses? like we used to do in xorg.conf, but this file no longer exists
<pmnull> rkunter log
<pmnull> nehelp appreciated
<bazhang> pmnull, yep, they generally  have some false positives in my experience
<pooltable> bazhang  xubuntu  look like a mac is that the only thing different
<bazhang> pooltable, check the website for screenshot;
<pooltable> bazhang  how do i swich from ubuntu to lubuntu or xubuntu?
<bazhang> !xubuntu > pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable, please see my private message
<bazhang> pooltable, install lubuntu-desktop then choose at login window
<onder> Godfather_ : Check out this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<pooltable> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<VampsDaBeast> how do you restore window borders(ie the border with min max and exit) after uninstalling enlightenment
<pmnull> thats ok then. but not sure what there is there that might show summinto worry about
<Godfather_> onder, yes, this should help me, thx!
<pooltable> bazhang  i mean with all i have installed now how do i backup then installed lubuntu or xbuntu?
<pmnull> half the time im just going blind and trying things here and there dont even think have it all setup properly.
<onder> Godfather_ : I hope it will. You're welcome.
<bazhang> pooltable, you dont , unless you want a "pure" lubuntu
<bazhang> !purexfce | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<pmnull> its here http://paste.ubuntu.com/704643/
<pooltable> bazhang will xbuntu or lubuntu be relese on 11 oct 11?
<djbeirut> hi
<djbeirut> i have a tiny ubuntu installation and i want arabic text to work.. i want to be able to read txt files written in arabic. how can i do that?
<bazhang> pooltable, no, because none will. you are confusing 11.10  (2011 October)
<bazhang> djbeirut, installed from minimal iso? what is tiny
<djbeirut> yes
<VampsDaBeast> I have lost the ablity to move, min, max, control any window i have open(ie firefox, irc, mail) after uninstall E16, how do i get all that back?
<pooltable> bazhang will xbuntu or lubuntu so when it will be final 11.10?
<bazhang> djbeirut, install the various language packages and fonts, apt-cache search arabic
<bazhang> pooltable, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 discussion
<pooltable> bazhang ok thanks
<djbeirut> i did.. when i type locale -a i can see the arabic fonts.. but when i type nano arabic.txt it does not show the text right
<Ybbald> Hello, I just recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop for the fist time, and I have somehow managed to corrupt the operating system, and it won't bot up
<pooltable> bazhang 11.10's release schedule calls for the first alpha to be available 2 June 2011, the first beta on 1 September 2011 and the final stable release on 13 October 2011, the same day that Ubuntu 11.10 will be released.[58]
<Ybbald> I tried uninstaling and reinstalling and it still gave me problems. I then tried a /force fckd a friend told me about, which did nothing I could notice
<Crumbz> Hey guys, how do i install an older kernel version?
<Crumbz> anyone there?
<VampsDaBeast> how do i set a display manager such as gdm or kdm
<io> !kernel > Crumbz               (Crumbz, see private message from ubottu)
<qkumbers> hello all
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,    sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Crumbz> io, thanks i will give it a read
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,  or sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<qkumbers> i've seen instructions on installing a CA cert, but how does one install a self-signed cert system wide, if i don't have the issuing CA's cert
<VampsDaBeast> coz will this restore gdm and gnome after uninstalling enlightenment?
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,  it should bring up the dialog to choose between the two,,, most likely ,,yes
<djbeirut> does anyone know how i can read arabic text file using nano in minimal ubuntu installation?
<neoanderson> I have messed up my partition table on eeepc 1201 while playing with asus recovery partition! now i see /dev/sda100 till sda255!! I cant boot in recovery partition nor in windows! how do I fix it
<djbeirut> arabic text support is installed and fonts.
<VampsDaBeast> coz : reboot or logout?
<Ybbald> how do I reboot from the thing that's like command prompt on windows?
<VampsDaBeast> Ybbald, sudo reboot
<rypervenche> Ybbald: sudo shutdown -r now
<Ybbald> thathanks
<mang0> Ybbald: It's called "terminal" or "shell"
<mang0> :)
<Ybbald> gotacha
<Crumbz> io, thanks but it doesn't really say much. I am looking for kernel version 2.6.31-20 without having to compile my own. Can i find that specific image pre-compiled?
<qkumbers> how do you install a certificate system wide? i.e. for use by gvfs
<Crumbz> anyone know where i can get a precompiled kernel version 2.6.31-20?
<dougl> not sure how it happened but my 11.04 install got messed up when I noticed the wobbly windows was not enabled and my desktop cube were not working now none of that works and I cannot even move windows by dragging title bars... any suggestions?
<coz_> dougl,   if you can ,, open ccsm and make sure the Ubuntu Unity plugin is enabled,,, also ,, did you try to restart?
<VampsDaBeast> coz : didnt work, still dont have the bars on each window
<hatch> how do I access a windows dir that has spaces in it? the name it lists in the ls - al says it doesn't exist :)
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,  did you restart x or reboot?
<neoanderson> please help me
<VampsDaBeast> coz : reboot
<th0r> hatch: you need to escape the spaces...put a \ in front of each space...like\ this
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,  mm,, did you want gdm or kdm?
<hatch> th0r: got it thanks!
<VampsDaBeast> coz : i set it for gdm
<hatch> knew it was something simple
<th0r> hatch: might need to include the name in single quotes also...not sure
<Godfather_> how can i disable the keyring everytime i login in unity?
<hatch> worked with just the \ in 10.04
<VampsDaBeast> coz : as you said i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<coz_> VampsDaBeast,  try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<th0r> hatch: if you use tab completion I think it puts the \ in there for you
<VampsDaBeast> coz : on hold one minute
<hatch> th0r: no luck here but that may be a setting somewhere
<Yoshimi> i switched to lubuntu and uninstalled sound recorder by accident
<Yoshimi> how do i reinstall it?
<VampsDaBeast> coz : ubuntu-desktop is already the newest install | what i get from that command
<VampsDaBeast> Yoshimi, use Ubuntu Software Center.
<dougl> coz_, I enabled unity plugin and that disabled desktop cube (which I want) and it makes no difference I cannot move my windows adn restart has no affect
<pitlimit> i want to reformat my external hard drive to a file system both ubuntu and windows 7 can recognize - can anyone make a suggestion?
<Yoshimi> command line please
<VampsDaBeast> Yoshimi, you would need to know the package but that would be sudo apt-get install <package>
<Yoshimi> yes i know thats what im asking what is the package name there are 1460 ppl in this chat surely one person knows the package name
<Yoshimi> sudo apt-get install sound-recorder doesnt work
<coz_> dougl,  ok open your home directory.. hit ctrl+h to show hidden files... open the .conf folder and delete any .compiz folders in there,, then restart,, that should reset it to defaults  ...or...open ccsm / Preferences/  hit the" reset to defaults" button and try it
<bazhang> Yoshimi, apt-cache search yourpackagename
<bazhang> Yoshimi, sudo apt-get install yourpackage
<Yoshimi> thx
<bazhang> Yoshimi, You are very welcome.
<lukususagewgwge> ActionParsnip ok i am back when i use first coman i get back this http://paste.ubuntu.com/704650/
<pitlimit> anyone? :)
<cruz> Alguem ai
<cruz> ?
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, windows can't recognize ext partitions
<cruz> Brasil
<coz_> dougl,   cube and wobbly are possible  on Unity, however,, you have to ignore the conflicts dialog when re enabling  the Unity plugin
<pitlimit> _GhouL_, NTFS doesn't mount on Ubuntu automatically
<Polah> _GhouL_: Windows can non-natively.
<Yoshimi> burn windows
<dougl> coz_, thanks... reseting to defaults worked so far
<VampsDaBeast> pitlimit, i have 3 external HD's all in NTFS thru USB and ubuntu mounts them with no problems.
<coz_> dougl,  cool
<pitlimit> hm weird Vampire0_
<pitlimit> oops VampsDaBeast
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, yes it needs some software to recognize ext partition from windows
<Polah> pitlimit: You could set up a udev rule to mount it when it drive is plugged it. Is it really too much effort to wait a second or two while it's mounted when accessing it?
<pitlimit> I used gparted VampsDaBeast to reformat it
<pitlimit> ok let me try
<pitlimit> thanks
<_GhouL_> but lately i used some of them and I didn't get good results
<hexacode> someone just ran over my motorcyle...is it ok if i wait until tomorrow to report it to the insurance company?
<coz_> dougl,  diable desktop wall first... then disable unity plugin,,, then enable desktop cube,, rotate cube and viewport swticher,, then re enable unity plugin but ignore the conflicts dialog
<coz_> dougl,  that generally does it for unity on 11.04
<pitlimit> you're right VampsDaBeast - it mounted!
<pitlimit> It did not last time
<VampsDaBeast> pitlimit, :D
<pooltable> hexacode report asap
<Guest34683> hello! i'm using a ubuntu distro based that don't have the "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" how can install this hardware controler?
<pitlimit> unfortunately, I have to use Windows to not void my warranty on another machine
<dougl> but then I lose my 'applications places system menu' and I cannot find any applications or settings
<Kaigeoss> is there an easy way to change the ip to static with Natty Desktop?
<dougl> but then I lose my 'applications places system' menus and I cannot find any applications or settings
<Guest34683> any ideas
<Guest34683> ?
<pitlimit> I know there have been lots of complaints, so I hate to add to it... does anyone know if Ubuntu Classic is really going to be faded out
<Yoshimi> why would you want a static ip?
<pitlimit> if you want to ssh into  it Yoshimi
<Yoshimi> oh ok
<pitlimit> if the ip keeps changing, you have to resort to other methods to log in
<Kaigeoss> for port forwarding.
<pitlimit> Kaigeos, ?
<Kaigeoss> yes?
<pitlimit> same idea, no?
<Guest34683> hello! i'm using a ubuntu distro based that don't have the "System > Administration > Hardware Drivers" how can install this hardware controler?
<_GhouL_> Polah, and what about fragmentation?
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeos, do you have a router?
<pitlimit> or remotely log in
<Kaigeoss> game server
<Kaigeoss> yes I have a router
<Kaigeoss> has nothing to do with a router
<Guest34683> SOMEONE!??
<Kaigeoss> I need to set static IP on the box
<Yoshimi> anyone know how to get ahold of the macintosh os 1?
<Guest34683> ??
<Guest34683> ?????
<Yoshimi> i wanted to run an emulator of it
<Guest34683> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<csenger41> hey everyone :)
<pooltable> pitlimit for all i know yes that why i will move to lubuntu or xubuntu
<nblracer_> need help mounting a fakeraid 5 ntfs file system
<Deihmos> is 11.10 version as slow as 11.04?
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeos, some routers can actually assign statics to certian MAC'
<Polah> _GhouL_: Defragment on the Windows system.
<Guest34683> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????///
<Guest34683> ????????????????????????????
<th0r> Guest34683: that is why 'ubuntu based' distros aren't supported here.
<FloodBot1> Guest34683: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polah> Guest34683: Don't be so impatient.
<soreau> ! patience | Guest34683
<ubottu> Guest34683: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Polah> Guest34683: Meanwhile, install jockey-gtk
<Guest34683> th0r, i just need know how to install this MENU!
<Kaigeoss> yea my router claims too. but when I set by MAC the router doesn't forward. when I use IP it does.
<soreau> Guest34683: The program is called jockey-gtk
<nblracer_> im geeting that it dose not seem to be a vailid ntfs
<pitlimit> pooltable, what was your comment in reference to?
<reenignEesreveR> i just recompiled a newer kernel and now when I try to boot with it i get this message "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. no init found" ... if i boot from old kernel, it boots well. What should i do to make the new kernel boot too???
<_GhouL_> Polah, but if I use ntfs as a partition i will need to fragment it usually
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeoss, you doing the static via SSH or GUI
<FireRailz> with the ubuntu installer is there a way i can run it in a different partition then windows and not use WUBI but use the windows bootloader instead of grub?
<VampsDaBeast> err Shell sorry
<_GhouL_> Polah,does it depends on the OS or the partition type?
<soreau> Guest34683: But most devices do not require a proprietary driver since many are open source, included with the kernel. What are you trying to get working?
<Kaigeoss> gui
<FireRailz> or rather go to grub from the windows loader
<Kaigeoss> I can do it in terminal. just thought I would ask if there was a tool for gui
<Polah> _GhouL_: Partitiontype I believe. If you're using NTFS then I assume you're using it on a Windows system as well and thus you can defrag it on that Windows system. If you're not going to be accessing it on Windows, then use another filesystem like ext4 that handles files to avoid fragmentation.
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeoss, if you right click onteh network icon inteh bar, you can config it from there. just select your card (normally eth0) and configure it fromthere
<Yoshimi> no one knows where i can get a mac 1 emulator?
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeoss, be sure to set your static ip to one that is within the ip pool your router uses.
<FireRailz> yoshimi private msg me
<Crumbz> guys, i need to find kernel version 2.6.31, it's not in the repos nor on kernel.org
<Kaigeoss> thanks, I know that part.
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeoss, no prob, wasnt sure do figured i'd throw it in there :D
<_GhouL_> Polah, yes that is what I think too. So if pitlimit needs a partiton moutable on linux and windows he needs to think also about fragmentation issue but if he finds an alternative to access an ext4 partition from windows that would be better I think
<VampsDaBeast> any know how to restore the window bars after uninstalling enlightenment (e16)?
<Crumbz> guys, i need to find kernel version 2.6.31, it's not in the repos nor on kernel.org
<puff> I'm running 10.4 LTS.  There are apparently some issues with this kernel supporting the network hardware in my laptop.  I don't have time to do a full backup & upgrade at the moment, is it feasible to upgrade just the kernel to a newer version without risking messing the whole thing up?
<VampsDaBeast> Crumbz, googleis your friend
<rnigam> Hi i am trying to build open64 compiler on ubuntu 10.10 - AMD 64 bit opteron Server. I am having issues building it.  Here is the error of 'make all' while building : http://paste.ubuntu.com/704631/. The problem is in the 15365 of the paste.  Can someone help me with this?
<csenger41> someone pls help me, the audio is delayed in VLC player, but in no other player, why can this happen? :S
<Crumbz> VampsDaBeast, yeah tahnks Vamp, why did i not think of that?
<Crumbz> gg
<Kaigeoss> thanks VampsDaBeast that was cake.
<Crumbz> gfg
<pitlimit> thanks _GhouL_
<pitlimit> I will use ext3 then
<pitlimit> is that a good choice?
<Kaigeoss> and just what I wanted.
<VampsDaBeast> Crumbz, Kaigeoss no prob..
<Crumbz> lol..
<Crumbz> god i love ubuntu
<Kaigeoss> same here.
<Yoshimi> crumbz: me too
<VampsDaBeast> i would too if i could restore my window bars
<Kaigeoss> I'm so much closer to completely migrating from windows.
<reenignEesreveR> F1 F1 F1!
<Crumbz> fuck it, i'll use bsd instead
<Kaigeoss> however.
<Crumbz> idiots
<Kaigeoss> windows now as pretty much just become a game platform for me.
<Kaigeoss> all productivity is on linux
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, , It will be a good choice if you find a way to access it from windows
<pitlimit> okay
<pitlimit> _GhouL_, how about accessing it through a VM on windows?
<pitlimit> Then I can just move the data to the disk
<Polah> _Ghoul_: Doesn't need to worry about fragmentation as long as he defrags on Windows, like I said.
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, there are some sofwares that I know but recently I have tried them and I wasn't satisfied
<pitlimit> All I need the external hard drive for is for a backup for extreme cases
<duffman> phenom II x6 - i5 - or wait for bulldozer? on a budget.
<Polah> pitlimit: Why ext3? Why not ext4?
<Polah> duffman: Ask in #hardware.
<VampsDaBeast> Kaigeoss, much agreed, i'm nearly using Ubuntu for everything
<pitlimit> Polah, hm.... do you think ext4 is ok for an external hd?
<duffman> thankyou polah
<pitlimit> _GhouL_, ext3 or ext4 is better?
<pitlimit> journaling is good I guess
<_GhouL_> normally ext4 is better but if you will use it only for back up
<pitlimit> why _GhouL_ ? Is performance bad?
<nrao> Hi folks, looking for a way to flush dns cache. My machine is resolving the name to wrong address. Dont have nscd installed
<_GhouL_> that means you won't use it frequently fragmentation won't be a problem
<pitlimit> oh... so ext3 is really the way to go then
<Kaigeoss> can anyone recomend a partition to partition backup for ubuntu. was thinking rsync at first. but don't like it so much.
<_GhouL_> it depends on how the os manage the hardware
<Kaigeoss> I have an unused partition saved for the purpose of doing the backup.
<fdge> ext4 is still kind of new
 * IronSight uses xfs
<Polah> pitlimit: ext4 doesn't fragment like NTFS. With NTFS, Windows tries to place everything as close the beginning as possible. ext4 on Linux spreads data out so fragmentation only occurs when the drive is close to becoming full.
<Polah> Kaigeoss: rsync would probably be the quickest, simplest way to do it...
<pitlimit> oh
<pitlimit> Polah, so using ext4 for my external hard drive is the way to go?
<_GhouL_> Polah, thanks for the help :)
<reenignEesreveR> :(
 * reenignEesreveR needs some help too
<fdge> if your OS supports it, yes
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, it depends on how frequent you will be deleting and adding data to your disk
<VampsDaBeast> anyone know how to restore window bars (with min max close) to Ubuntu/Gnome after removing Enlightenment/E16
<Polah> pitlimit: Sure, if you set up Windows to be able to read it. NTFS would be the simplest option to do though.
<_GhouL_> if you will use it just for back up fragmentation won't be a big issue so you can use NTFS it will simpler to use
<fdge> reenignesrever, your never going to get help if you don't ask
<reenignEesreveR> fdge, I asked earlier. lemme repeat
<george__> hey whatup, any way to disable this keyring i get when i boot up my system?
<reenignEesreveR> REPEAT: i just recompiled a newer kernel and now when I try to boot with it i get this message "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. no init found" ... if i boot from old kernel, it boots well. What should i do to make the new kernel boot too???
<nblracer_> why is my raid that i set up in windows, as an ntfs is not showing up in ubuntu
<nblracer_> i can see the devices
<nblracer_> but it dose not have a file sysytem
<nblracer_> its odd in fdisk -l shows it as gpt
<VampsDaBeast> guess i'll just throw in the cd and see if it repairs it that way.
<nblracer_> but in gparted it shows it as a ntfs
<pitlimit> _GhouL_, if I run ubuntu in a vm, can it read ext3 or ext4?
<pitlimit> I'm moving back towards ext3 because of what you said _GhouL_
<Radios> forget VPN http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20117619-264/chrome-extension-enables-remote-computer-control/
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, ok let's make it clear. you what to format an external drive right?
<pitlimit> yes _GhouL_
<pitlimit> It's primarily for backup, but I want to not have to worry if I add things or delete things liberally
<Ybbald> From the shell in recovery mode, when I tell it to shutdown (sudo shutdown -r now) it does some things and then the computer stops resonding to input, but the screen is still on showing text. Am I doing it rght? I'm trying to shut it down completely to reboot it
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, if you will use it for data it will be better to use NTFS ( plug and use automatically without complications)
<pitlimit> ok :)
<pitlimit> THANKS!
<nblracer_> can any one help me?
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, you are welcome :)
<_GhouL_> pitlimit, have a nice day
<Zanzacar> I setup pub and private keys for my ssh account. I was wondering do I need to change anything in the config file to require the key and not a password?
<linuxuz3r> hi
<SIFTU> Zanzacar: no
<BouerBouer> hey guys, just switched to ubuntu and want to import my passwords from firefox and chrome from my windows 7 installation
<BouerBouer> how would I do this?
<BouerBouer> I'm on a dual boot setup
<ybbald> bouer, use the sync function built into firefox 7
<fdge> I think firefox has a extension for multiple machies
<ybbald> sync your ubuntu one as a separate device
<ybbald> then import it into chrome from firefox
<BouerBouer> ybbald, thanks for that but a little problem
<BouerBouer> reason am on dual boot right now is that windows 7 is screwed up, got a virus that must of effected system32 folder
<ybbald> ugh
<BouerBouer> because can't boot it up, system repair tries to fix it then says it can't
<BouerBouer> I can access all the files from within ubuntu, however
<ybbald> Im on a dual boot too, except my ubuntu is screwed up >.>
<BouerBouer> ugh ¬_¬
<BouerBouer> so yeah, is there like a certain file that I can open and/or edit and copy to get back the passwords?
<BouerBouer> handful I can never remember as well :P
<BouerBouer> that are saved in firefox
<ybbald> oh yeah >_>, if you cant access your firefox on windows you cant get your sync key
<ybbald> did you ever sync your passwords to another laptop or computer?
<BouerBouer> god-damnit
<BouerBouer> well do you know where the passwords are stored for firetofx?
<BouerBouer> firefox*
<BouerBouer> maybe I can try copying and pasting/replacing?
<ybbald> I don't but I might be able to find it
<BouerBouer> okay :)
<ybbald> ok
<slinzex>  Hi! I trying to print one pdf. But today something wrong with my printer. dmesg:usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x7E04. And lsusb  03f0:7e04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F4100 Printer series. But no printer to print
<ybbald> I don't know if this will work, but it might be worth a shot
<ybbald> do you have access to another computer with windows on it?
<elky> ybbald, BouerBouer you're likely to want this info: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder_-_Firefox
<elky> I'm not sure if it will include the passwords though.
<ybbald> yep that is what I was thinking
<BouerBouer> yeah I do ybald
<ybbald> ok
<Polah> BouerBouer: There's signons.sqlite in your firefox profile directory which I believe stores passwords. You could copy that, or rather your entire Firefox profile and see if that works.
<fdge> you can copy your profile folder to another machine and it should wouk
<BouerBouer> okay brilliant thanks for the help, will give that a try
<fdge> work*
<ybbald> bouer you gotta find the profile info on your windows partition, put it on a USB, and put on another computer
<Polah> As for actually retrieving the passwords, they're encrypted in that database so you'd have to get them another way
<ybbald> and then set up the sync on that computer
<BouerBouer> any suggestions for that, polah?
<BouerBouer> as a solution?
<Zanzacar> SIFTU: Thanks.
<BouerBouer> because the passwords are the main thing, I use about 3-4 different passwords I all remember but there's a handful that use very spesific variations on them I can never remember
<Polah> BouerBouer: Reset passwords through websites. Firefox has an  option in it's preferences to show passwords I think, have a look after moving your profile.
<BouerBouer> okay
<elky> if you copy the profile all intact, it should include whatever firefox uses to decrypt.
<fdge> I have had this firefox profile for years across dozens of windows reinstalls
<fdge> also the extention FEBE is great
<pooltable> FEBE IS GREAT
<BouerBouer> how to view hidden files on Ubuntu?
<pooltable> also tube stop i like
<_GhouL_> BouerBouer, you can find it in preference->security->saved passwords
<fdge> ls -a
<Polah> BouerBouer: Ctrl+H in Nautilus or ls -a
<ybbald> holy crap that looks awesome
<BouerBouer> okay
<_GhouL_> BouerBouer, ctrl+h
<fictional> anyone have an issues with nvidia drivers and ubuntu 11 desktop?
<BouerBouer> is nautilus the name of the default folder explorer?
<Polah> BouerBouer: In GNOME, yes.
<slinzex> Hi! I trying to print one pdf. But today something wrong with my printer. dmesg:usblp1: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 1 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x7E04. And lsusb  03f0:7e04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F4100 Printer series. But no printer to print. Help please
<BouerBouer> polah: Ah, I'm running 11.04 on Unity, so what would the shortcut be for that?
<Polah> BouerBouer: That's still Nautilus I think
<BouerBouer> ah okay
<ward_> how do i log a screen session while still having interaction?
<ward_> i mean the program screen
<bazhang> slinzex, what does linuxprinting.org database have to say about that printer
<ward_> i'm connecting to something over a serial connection
<BouerBouer> where's the mozilla folder in ubuntu?
<BouerBouer> can't seem to find it
<BouerBouer> am assuming ~\ is the root folder
<slinzex> This site is down for maintenance. We will be restoring service shortly. Thank you for your patience.
<slinzex> The Linux Foundation
<fdge> ls -a ~/
<bazhang> slinzex, on ubuntu ? what version
<fictional> has anyone heard of the white-wash window bug with nvidia?
<BouerBouer> okay, the folder is coming up in terminal but can't find it in Nautilus
<RangerMan> Why is Ubuntu pushing unity?
<BouerBouer> where is ~\, is that the root folder?
<bazhang> RangerMan, thats not really a support question
<_GhouL_> BouerBouer, in your home folder you will find a hidden folder .mozilla
<RangerMan> bazhang: ok?
<fdge> the ~ means your home folder
<BouerBouer> rangerman: I'm assuming it's because Linux = about 1% of the computer usage, trying to make it more user-friendly by changing the look
<bazhang> !classic | RangerMan
<ubottu> RangerMan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<pooltable> rangerman i wish i know why also i do not like it
<BouerBouer> same thing microsoft is doing by switching to the tile layout in Windows 8
<Guest1740> soreau whats up
<BouerBouer> more user friendly = more users
<BouerBouer> AH HOME okay
<pooltable> !classic
<fdge> I think ctrl+L will allow you to type the address in
#ubuntu 2011-10-09
<fdge> er.. path
<slinzex> <bazhang> ubuntu 11
<BouerBouer> okay so how do I change my profile now in Firefox?
<bazhang> slinzex, there is no ubuntu 11
<bazhang> slinzex, did you mean 11.04 or 11.10
<fdge> is there a profile.ini file?
<BouerBouer> fdge in where?
<fictional> i think firefox uses session files
<fdge> with the mozilla folder
<RangerMan> BouerBouer: Perhaps I will just change to Xubuntu.
<slinzex> sorry
<slinzex> 11.10
<slinzex> with gnome3
<BouerBouer> rangerman: your choice, personally I'm open to change and I'm enjoying Unity so far
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 slinzex
<alexmhso> Hey I just installed ubuntu and am having multiple issues with gnome panels and with installing software
<fictional> anyone have issues with the white window bug with nvidia drivers?
<BouerBouer> fdge yeah there is a profile.ini file
<slinzex> ?
<bazhang> fictional, whats the bug link
<bazhang> slinzex, #ubuntu+1 the channel for support of 11.10
<fdge> if you edit it you can tell it to load the folder containing your other profile
<fictional> well the bug was you would have white windows upon rezie it would show contents read it was nvidia drivers
<alexmhso> synaptic will not let me install vlc, because of dependent packages and it says "the following packages have unresolved dependencies..."
<cetta> hey
<bazhang> fictional, got the bug link?
<RangerMan> BouerBouer: it'll probably allow for all the same stuff that Ubuntu does , ease of use, so on ?
<fictional> im trying to determine if its kernel issues gnome or nvidia drivers
<fictional> yeah let me get it
<cetta> hey all
<cetta> i need some help
<BouerBouer> rangerman: yeah, but the UI is different that's all
<fictional> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/752445
<cetta> hey guys
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752445 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Intermittent white window contents when maximizing/switching windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fictional> theres the bug link
<cetta> anyone there?
<cetta> i need to know how to run a proxy on ubuntu 11.04
<fdge> cetta if you don't ask what you need help with your never going to get help
<cetta> i need help with a proxy
<cetta> im a total newb
<alexmhso> I need help installing VLC and other third party software
<fictional> but iim not entirely haveing that issue but i was and switched drivers around
<BouerBouer> brb going to restart my computer
<SIFTU> cetta: plenty of squid tutorial out there
<fictional> here is waht im trying to do and worked before i used wine with world or warcraft and other games i updated and all messed up the issue is i cant get wine or vm box to show the game in the same desktop resolution
<fdge> cetta have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/squid.html ?
<alexmhso> I need help, for any software I continuously get the error "Package dependencies cannot be resolved". Solution?
<cetta> thats the thing, fdge, i dled squid but it still didnt work
<SIFTU> cetta: did you configure it?
<cetta> i keep running into errors
<cetta> i tried...
<fictional> alex try the synaptic pakage manager
<cetta> i just screwed up alot of stuff.
<cetta> i dont even know what i did anymore
<fdge> I like to use virtual machines, delete machine, create machine
<alexmhso> is there any acknowledgement that my messages are even getting into this channel? Sorry for being terse, but if I am not asking properly someone please tell me
<fictional> alex also use terminal sudo apt-get install (name of software)
<alexmhso> fictional: i got the same error
<pitlimit> Not sure if anyone can help me, but I am trying to install libpcap from the repositories but I don't know which package to choose. Can anyone help me?
<hatch> if I want to remove all lines matching a regex from a text file would 'sed' be the correct command? or is there a mode widely used one
<fictional> alex whats the error int erminal?
<alexmhso> fictional: http://pastebin.com/fzynpr7S
<cetta> how do i configure this?
<cetta> where do i even find it?
<cetta> please help me
<custom_> G'day my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<alexmhso> fictional: synaptic and ubuntu software center give me the same issue
<custom_> I hope you all are doing well.
<alexmhso> fictional: it is also for both wine and VLC
<BouerBouer> hey fdge, just fixed it myself =D
<fictional> alex check this website
<fictional> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=947124
<BouerBouer> all you do is find the profile you want to restore
<fictional> also i dunno if i would install wine 1.3
<BouerBouer> copy the CONTENTS of the folder over to your new profile folder
<BouerBouer> the merge/rewrite and it should work fine
<fictional> im haveing issues with "something"
<fictional> trying to run wow and wine and nvidia and something wont work right
<fdge> as long as it works
<FireRailz> how do I change my apt-get cache back to the system wide version?
<fdge> cetta, https://www.virtualbox.org/
<alexmhso> fictional: still no good
<cetta> fdge: is that a proxy?
<fictional> still says broke packages?
<SIFTU> hatch: yes sed
<fdge> what do you need a proxy for?
<cetta> to hide my IP addy on IRC. i use Konversation normally.
<hatch> SIFTU: thanks, just wanted to make sure I was learning the right command :)
<alexmhso> fictional: yes same error occurs
<SIFTU> cetta: just get a cloak in #freenode
<cetta> i go on efnet and everything
<SIFTU> cetta: else use ssh tunnels
<cetta> ssh tunnels?
<SIFTU> cetta: yes
<cetta> well
<cetta> cant someone help me with squid?
<cetta> i did a few things but
<cetta> a few things got screwed up
<cetta> ill even talk to someone on the phone
<cetta> if they can help me and walk me thru it
<fictional> i think this is waht i did to get wine 1.3 to install but it might have messed up my ability to play games
<fictional> sudo apt-get update>sudo apt-get autoclean>sudo apt-get autoremove
<fictional> also i had to completely remove old wine
<fictional> i used synaptic and searched for wine and uninstalled them
<pooltable> autoclean what does it do ?
<yagoo> pooltable, clears the disk automatically of downloaded deb files you don't need anymore..
<pangolin> cetta: you may want to try #squid
<SIFTU> cetta: so you have a server somewhere ele you use?
<alexmhso> fictional: as of now I have a fresh installation of ubuntu 10.04 with no wine or vlc
<fictional> cleans junk files up
<cetta> pangolin: i installed squid, tried to do some configuration, screwed some stuff up, need help with it
<fictional> int he packages
<fdge> give details
<cetta> SIFTU: i use Konversation usually, and i go on all sorts of servers
<SIFTU> cetta: so where are you installing the proxy
<pangolin> cetta: you may want to try /join #squid
<pooltable> also autoremove ???
<LABcrab> What is the heart application in Ubuntu?
<fictional> when i first installed wine i did sudo apt-get install wine 1.2
<cetta> SIFTU: in the terminal
<cetta> pangolin: thank you!
<SIFTU> cetta: on your local machine?
<yagoo> pooltable, there's many options.. you should check the manpage (man dpkg)
<fictional> 1.3 wine is beta so there might be issues with it
<cetta> SIFTU: my local machine?
<pangolin> LABcrab: what do you mean by heart application?
<fictional> 1.2 wine stable 1.3 is beta
<SIFTU> cetta: yeah, are you installing it on your local machine.. if so it wont do anythign to hide your IP
<fdge> local machine = current machine your on
<cetta> SIFTU: how do i know where im installing it?
<yagoo> local == means right at your finger tips
<Meshezabeel> What day is 11.10 supposed to be released?
<SIFTU> cetta: sorry I dont think i can help you
<cetta> SIFTU: i know, im a total newb
<pangolin> Meshezabeel: the 13th see #ubuntu+1 for more info/support
<cetta> x_x
<Meshezabeel> thanks pangolin :) just noticed that in the topic too :p
<FireRailz> Becides ircii or epic what is the best console based IRC program?
<tensorpudding> !best | FireRailz
<ubottu> FireRailz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<fictional> autoremove to clean up uneeded packages
<FireRailz> Let me rephrase that I'm not experienced and am trying to find one that is easy to use
<LABcrab> pangolin: heart in the system monitor runs as an application.
<SIFTU> cetta: there is just too much to explain
<FireRailz> I dont want to take a poll i just want to know one that would be easy to use
<LABcrab> FireRailz: There's also pingin-text to consider.  Finch?
<cetta> SIFTU: if you can, we can go on the phone and you can walk me through it step by step, i wouldnt mind that
<SIFTU> FireRailz: weechat
<pangolin> FireRailz: irssi is a popular CLI client and has an very good FAQ
<yagoo> FireRailz, http://www.google.com/search?q=console+irc+List+of+site%3Awikipedia.org&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=OFi&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=list+of+irc+software+site:wikipedia.org&pbx=1&oq=list+of+irc+software+site:wikipedia.org&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=4803l5286l1l5502l2l2l0l0l0l0l14
<yagoo> 8l262l0.2l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=9ed19217792a347e&biw=1280&bih=857
<yagoo> dam long url
<yagoo> yikes
<pangolin> long link is broken
<FloodBot1> yagoo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LABcrab> What is the heart application in Ubuntu?
 * yagoo googles "list of irc software site:wikipedia.org"
<yagoo> you can try that between the quotes..
<fdge> cetta what siftu is trying to say is you don't understand how the internet works
<fictional> alex did you get it working?
<FireRailz> someone said above a plugin for pidgin?
<cetta> fdge i dont deny this
<cetta> but i can follow directions
<fdge> when you connect to a proxy to a web site the web site has teh address of the proxy server
<LABcrab> What is the heart application found in Ubuntu?
<pangolin> cetta: I really believe the best place for you to get help is in #squid. also, a friendly suggestions is to not use the enter key as punctuation and clearly state what you are trying to achieve.
<cetta> okay pangolin thank you!
<fdge> so if the proxy server is on your local machine it defeats the purpose
<yagoo> cetta, you can also try something like webmin to setup squid
<fictional> does the dekstop envirment control the window resolutions or does nvidia drivers handle it?
<pangolin> !webmin | yagoo
<LABcrab> What does this heart?  Is it the heart of the princess?
<pangolin> hmm, anyway webmin is no longer supported in either Ubuntu or Debian.
<ubottu> yagoo: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<yagoo> pangolin, can you at least say an alternative?
<LABcrab> Hearts of the heart what does heart do!?
<cetta> thank you everyone for your help, i'll look up all the stuff youre saying, and i'm in #squid now, and no ones talking
<cetta> but for the time being, can you help me cover my IP address on IRC Konversation client on all servers?
<LABcrab> 92 KB app sleeping.
<pangolin> yagoo: no I can't.
<BouerBouer> hey guys problem with firefox, I updated the profile for it from my other OS (I'm in a dual boot setup) by copying and pasting the contents of the profile folder, now firefox itself works fine...
<yagoo> pangolin, then he'll use webmin as he pleases.
<yagoo> thanks
<BouerBouer> BUT now the Unity icon for it in the tray has disappeared and where it's supposed to say Firefox it says "Label Empty"
<BouerBouer> what happened?
<LABcrab> WHAT does this do?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/heart.3erl.html
<pangolin> yagoo: it is no longer supported because it breaks both debian and ubuntu. do not recommend unsupported applications. thank you.
<LABcrab> !erlang
<FireRailz> What search terms would I use to find a faq on why files are placed in certain directories like what /etc is for or usr/bin or why thats used sometimes and usr/local to understand the directory structure
<yagoo> well its still broken even if he doesnt use it, so you have no alternative that's not helpful.
<yagoo> FireRailz, the standard is have stuff in /usr/share/doc
<LABcrab> WHAT does this weird little heart application thing do in Ubuntu 11.04 for 64-bit computers please?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/heart.3erl.html
<jrib> !fhs | FireRailz
<ubottu> FireRailz: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<pangolin> and recommending unsupported apps is also not helpful because the moment he has an issue with it and mentions that he is using it in ubuntu or debian neither of the official supports channels will help him. You going to give him your home phone number to help him with it?
<yagoo> FireRailz, if you're talking about the lfs (linus filesystem hierarchy).. there's a website for this
<cetta> yeah
<LABcrab> UGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!
<yagoo> pangolin, well he's only being told #squid. So i don't think nobody is supporting him anyways.
<fictional> anyone useing nvidia drivers and gameing?
<yagoo> anyone..
<FireRailz> thank you for the link because i noticed every distro was different ubuntu/debian i couldnt find
<cetta> im a she
<LABcrab> fictional: ATI here.
<yagoo> FireRailz, they mostly share the same things.. it's largely the startup scripts that differ
<pangolin> cetta: apologies I default to he, no disrespect intended.
<FireRailz> and i dont understand why sometimes programs installed from source put the executible in /usr/local/bin instead of where other exec programs are put
<yagoo> FireRailz, (when i say share, i mean linux fileystem hierarchy, like /etc /tmp, that sort of stuff-- the "compiles" of rpm and deb packages are different)
<cetta> haha, its totally fine
<yagoo> FireRailz, that's because they're not traced by your package manager.. third party stuff can go in <>/local, or sometimes i see /opt
<yagoo> FireRailz, third-party stuff as tarball installers
<FireRailz> yagoo yes i understand i am new to debian and i love it im mainly getting back into linux since i used to work with ATT Unix then BSD
<FireRailz> then came back into the picture with redhat based but i like debian so much better
<yagoo> FireRailz, dpkg -L bash -- shows your installed files for eg..
<fictional> yagoo do you play games?
<yagoo> (that eg was for bash-- to see a list of installed packages u can do -> dpkg -l )
<Polah> !checkinstall | FireRails yagoo
<ubottu> FireRails yagoo: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alexmhso> fictional: i am going to reinstall ubuntu altogether because my internet was going in and out when i was installing, so might have had some corruption or something. Then if it still doesn't work I will return
<yagoo> Polah, he's asking about the structure of how linux works..
<yagoo> Polah, nothing technical here..
<FireRailz> I saw that program and installed it I will use that for compiled programs that are complex
<yagoo> FireRailz, you're confusingme..hehehe..
<FireRailz> but for bsflite i didnt use checkinstall because its only two files and easy to remove
<Polah> yagoo: Still relevant to installing programs from source and how to register them in apt
<FireRailz> and thank you for the link for the tree
<yagoo> FireRailz, if you've been using unix for years.. you would like to take a look at the .deb making tools..
<sgs2_usr> hi guys, anyone here can tell me how to have bluetooth-applet in the panel but to have bluetooth turned off when booted up ?
<FireRailz> thank you for the filesystem tree overview and just starting to get into the .deb making tools. I'm learning how to go from unix to this while a lot is familiar and works the same im just learning the differences
<pooltable> #xubuntu
<FireRailz> but the package manager is a god send
<sgs2_usr> pooltable, are you referring me to #xubuntu?
<yagoo> FireRailz, I also wouldn't trust any make installer wrap scripts because if u don't know what the resulted scripts are doing-- u can really bork ur system :/
<pinkfox> i have ubuntu 11.04. i want to change the realignment of my monitors, but when i open the monitor settings, it does not detect my external monitor
<pinkfox> but connecting the display works just fine..
<pooltable> no sorry i for got the /j
<sgs2_usr> pooltable, lol
<FireRailz> yagoo I wont compile anything with make install without having it made into a .deb file i was just talking about compiling one program that all it did was install two files and was completely safe nothing more complex i wont trust either
<fdge> cetta, if you really need / want a proxy server you can use a public. It sounds like this would be what you wanted in the first place. http://www.publicproxyservers.com/
<yagoo> FireRailz, you also don't need to do make install to /.. you can make a little subdir tmp sandbox (use make with a non-root user)
<sgs2_usr> does anyone here know how to configure the state of the laptop lid when dock and undock from the docking station for HP EliteBook 8540w laptop?
<yagoo> sgs2_usr, probably the "lids" module can simply be blacklisted or something if there is one, (lsmod |grep -i lid)
<FireRailz> also i have to use command line txt based only apps since im using a screen reader I'm not transitioned to orca in the GUI
<sgs2_usr> yagoo, blacklisted?
<FireRailz> unlike windows where i can use window eyes or jaws its touch learning a new screen reader im visually impared so cli programs are easiest for me
<FireRailz> so I need to find programs that are easy to install so i dont have to compile
<sgs2_usr> yagoo, i issued the command it returns nothing  back
<lion42> FireRailz, I use orca in gnome 2. It isn't too difficult?
<Polah> FireRailz: Chances are that a lot of the program you want are already in the repos or can be installed through PPAs so they can be handled by apt
<lion42> But what sorts of programs are you looking for, yes.
<FireRailz> orca isn't too difficult no but i'm still learning, as you know it doesnt read everything properly but thats expected in any screen reader even in windows or mac i use my lite talk hooked up to a serial port in the CLI so i dont have to use the GUI
<thenickperson> hey guys
<FireRailz> I'm just trying to find a good program for all the types of chat services that will work well in the cli
<binarymutant> FireRailz: irssi + bitlbee
<thenickperson> how can I change the font of the recovery console and the terminal i get through ctrl-alt-F1?
<SIFTU> FireRailz: yeah most visually impared people use irssi as its the best for screenreaders..
<FireRailz> thanks for the suggestion i have it installing now
<intens3> hi all, got a 10.10 laptop external monitor issue (toshiba tecra a6)...  external monitor is recognized but is blank, no luck after fiddling with the monitor settings, the monitor works with other computers so it's not a hardware issue; any suggestions?
<_GhouL_> intens3, You are using Nvidea?
<fictional> anyone tried gnome 3 for 11?
<_GhouL_> fictional, I have tried it in a virtual machine
<intens3> hi _GhouL_, I have the integrated intel graphics
<_GhouL_> fictional, looking forward for the final release
<fictional> its looks rally good
<intens3> my external monitor used to work, but after a series up updates recently it stopped - not sure if it was a kernel update that made it stop
<fictional> really*
<_GhouL_> fictional, absolutely especially compared to my 10.04
<FireRailz> So when using Wubi that makes it so your computer can't sleep or hibernate I gather?
<fictional> intense3 i upgraded something too and my stuff is ^(*&^%^
<_GhouL_> intens3, did you tried the preference->monitor  menu?
<fictional> i read soemething about dual monitors on goole useing the system testing menu
<intens3> _GhouL_, yes, I tried all the possible combinations of settings that I could; the monitor is recognized, the screen space exists - so I can actually drag windows into the area, but the screen itself is blank...  hope that makes sense
<_GhouL_> intens3, I tried but sorry I can't help you, I have no idea
<fdge> what is the resolution of teh second monitor?
<RenaKunisaki> how to change the default window manager in Xfce?
<intens3> _GhouL_, thanks I appreciate it; I've been googling through the forums etc. but I haven't found any solutions yet, if you have any ideas on where else to look that would be great;  Thanks again.
<intens3> fdge, the external monitor is a dell 15", resolution is 1024x768
<fdge> and what does ubuntu have the resolution for the second monitor set at?
<thenickperson> how can I change the font of the recovery console and the terminal i get through ctrl-alt-F1?
<intens3> fdge, my laptop display is 1280x800, and the external monitor is set at 1024x768.
<fdge> what about refresh rate?
<intens3> both are set to 60hz
<fdge> I would try changing it for the second monitor
<intens3> the external monitor is still blank when I set "Same image in both monitors" as well
<wolter> I removed the banshee sound-menu entry, how can I restore it?
<fdge> it sounds like your computer is outputing a display that the monitor cannot handle
<intens3> it would seem that way, when I connect this monitor to a second laptop running ubuntu, it will accept the video input with no issues
<intens3> this laptop used to have no issues until I upgraded the kernel not too long ago
<raxial> hi...just going to lurk for a bit :)
<sgs2_usr> can anyone tell me what is dbus?
<saruji> hello, every single time I install mint 11 32bit on my e1505 dell laptop, the broadcom sta wireless drivers install but do not show any networks as being avaliable....been searching and aching for a solution....any help?
<saruji> please?
<fictional> intense waht version of ubuntu you useing?
<cbarnardo> Does anyone know how to fix this? http://dpaste.de/G66ce/ I am having dependency probelms with python2.7-dev on natty. I use the deadsnakes ppa https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes. ty.
<bazhang> saruji, mint support for that
<saruji> btw same problem on ubuntu
<intens3> fictional, I'm using maverick 10.10
<cbarnardo>  
<fictional> my kernel is version 2.6.38-11-generic
<fdge> does another monitor work on the laptop? in other words are you sure a single is coming out of it?
<fdge> that is all the ideas I have, sorry
<saruji> bazhang: same problem on ubuntu
<fictional> im have a white window/window decoration resoultion issue
<fictional> after and update
<sgs2_usr> fdge: im using dual external monitor connected to docking station just fine
<saruji> sorry did not post my question correctly, although i do believe that if i get it solved in ubunt it will solve in mint
<bazhang> saruji, but you are asking about MINT which you are using.
<bazhang> !mint | saruji
<ubottu> saruji: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<intens3> thanks fdge and fictional; I'll have to see if I have another monitor to test - perhaps it's a hardware issue then, but I think it's more probable that it's some software issue as it used to work fine...
<fictional> i would downgrade my kernel if i could get it to load lol
<fdge> is the older kernal still on your system?
<fictional> but i tried at the bootloaded and it wont work for some reason
<saruji> bazhang: ok thanks
<saruji> bazhang: will do
<intens3> I would just have to load it from the bootloader?
<intens3> it probably is still on the system
<fictional> i think my older kernel wont load from the bootloaded because i have changed nvidia drivers
<biagidp> I've got a few versions of ruby installed in /usr/bin. using the 'which ruby' command returns /usr/bin/ruby. I'd like to change it so 'which ruby' points at /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1. any help is appreciated!
<fictional> and prolly get the no screens found issue lol
<intens3> lol
<fictional> intense you can try and load an older kernel from grubs bootloader
<intens3> ok, I'll have to try that fictional
<sgs2_usr> fdge: i would prefer you prefix with the nick when you want to send the msg to that person...
<intens3> thanks again all, I might drop by later if I have anything useful to pass on my results
<th0r> biagidp: the command 'which ruby' will search the path for the binary ruby. The short answer to your issue is the create a link from /usr/bin/ruby1.9.1 called /usr/bin/ruby, but that assumes there is no ruby binary in /usr/bin to begin with
<dinesh_> I am using zorin os 64 bit.. i am getting my laptop heat
<dinesh_> please help somebody
<biagidp> th0r: is that universal? in that when I type "bojangles" on the command line it looks for /usr/bin/bojangles?
<th0r> biagidp: yes, it will search the path for an executable called bojangles. To see where it looks, and in what order, type 'echo $PATH' in a terminal
<min|dvir|us> Hi. I set a value in /etc/environment. I see it as a non-root user but not as root.
<min|dvir|us> Any thoughts?
<dinesh_> hi my laptop is getting heat.. how to solve that.. i am using zorin os 64bit
<raxial> dinesh:  clean out the laptop.....clean the heatsinks and any air flow ducts
<rdewit_> hi, hoping to find a solution to my problem here: my top panel's theme is broken and I can't get it back to ambiance. Even setting the GTK theme with gnome-tweak-tool does not have any effect. Removing all /apps/panel settings doesn't seem to work either
<bazhang> dinesh_, zorin os? how's that connected to ubuntu ?
 * rdewit_ is using unity (and --reset doesn't do the job either)
<dinesh_> bazhang : please help where to check about this
<bazhang> dinesh_, try the zorin os support forums. this is ubuntu support
<rdewit_> oops. o
<rdewit_> i'm moving on to #ubuntu+1
<min|dvir|us> I know someone knows.
<min|dvir|us> I set a value in /etc/environment. I see it as a non-root user but not as root.
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, what version of ubuntu
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: +1. Does that matter?
<jeffs_linux> fresh ubuntu installation on a new laptop shows battery status notifacation when it loses 1% power, so its showing a notifacation every few seconds, very annoying, anyone know how to reverse?
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, 11.10?
<min|dvir|us> bazhang: aye.
<bazhang> min|dvir|us, #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 please
<min|dvir|us> I'm already there and have already asked.
<min|dvir|us> Maybe it's not an issue with the newer packages.
<min|dvir|us> Do you have any thoughts?
<sgs2_usr> jeffrash, try configure that setting in gconf-conf
<sgs2_usr> jeffrash, sorry, it should be gconf-editor
<sgs2_usr> apps->gnome-power-manager->buttons
<jeffs_linux> got it! thank you!
<sgs2_usr> jeffrash, no worries...we are here to help :D
<dannn1> hi, i did: "add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" and now ubuntu won't boot after doing a dist-upgrade. it pauses at: "Stopping system V runlevel compatibility OK". i can get a console via CTRL+ALT+F1, etc, but can't seem to fix it. what has gone wrong?
<dannn1> on ubuntu 11.04
<janzert> where or how should comment spam in launchpad be reported?
<janzert> specifically the last 4 comments of https://bugs.launchpad.net/grub/+bug/403408
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403408 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub 2 problem, error: no such device" [Undecided,Fix released]
<bikcmp> how can I remove the 'update manager' window?
<bikcmp> it gets very annoying, considering my system /is/ up to date.
<Polah> bikcmp: It shouldn't show up unless there's updates to install.
<ward_> what are good text editors, besides gedit?
<ward_> gedit doesnt open my file and acts retarded
<ward_> gvim copies only a few lines of it, but no more then one screen
<MNichie> ward_:what type of file is it?
<ward_> MNichie, just a text file, i dunno whats so special about it
<ward_> its a log from screen
<ward_> and it cats fine
<ward_> gvim also opens it fine
<Slapshot> Hi I'm trying to access a Mac Journaled partition but ubuntu keeps spitting back that its read only. Ive tried chown root:root and chmod 777 over the drive and I still cant write to it. Any help?
<MNichie> Never seen that before, I use vim, but it is a console editor so not sure that is what you are looking for.
<Polah> Slapshot: Have you tried remounting it with defaults or rw as options?
<Slapshot> Polah I mounted it with this sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/mac/
<MNichie> Slapshot: You need to turn off journaling, open up disk utilities and turn off journaling
<Polah> Slapshot: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o defaults /dev/sdb2 /media/mac
<ward_> MNichie, the prob was some really weird char, after i deleted it it saved fine
<MNichie> Slapshot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<Saruji> hello, could anyone tellme what the command is from command line to see what version of broadcom wireless card i have
<cypha> what're npm and node?
<MNichie> Saruji: lspci
<Saruji> MNichie thank you
<chroot> hi , i got a problem after install gnome3 in ubuntu 11.04! and i google it , nothing to do with it.
<chroot> could anybody help me?
<Slapshot> MNichie can I disable it in ubuntu? I cant disable from a mac and I couldnt find a disable option in disk utility
<sgs2_usr> chroot, what exactly the problem you are seeing when you use gnome3?
<bazhang> chroot, its unsupported
<bazhang> !gnome3 | chroot
<ubottu> chroot: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<sgs2_usr> bazhang, ah, thanks for letting know :)
<bazhang> chroot, no safe downgrade, best to back up and reinstall
<sgs2_usr> !skype | sgs2_usr
<ubottu> sgs2_usr, please see my private message
<chroot> oh, i can't open homefolder in ubuntu with gnome3 envronment
<chroot> and also in utility environment
<sgs2_usr> chrrot: i guess the channel admin explained clearly that it's not supported....so i can't help you there
<chroot> what should i do with it
<bazhang> chroot, I already told you. it's not supported; no safe downgrade---> backup and reinstall
<bazhang> chroot, so please stop asking here for support
<chroot> bazhang, you mean i  should remove the gnome3 and back to utility?
<bazhang> chroot, no safe downgrade/unsupported means exactly that; back up and reinstall.
<chroot> bazhang, you mean reinstall gnome3 ?
<bjoswald83> Does anyone know how to fix a signal 11 segmentation fault error in KDE?
<th0r> chroot: nope...reinstall ubuntu
<chroot> wow, it seems that i made a wrong decision!
<chroot> th0r, is it necessery to reinstall ubuntu , just a desktop environment , and the other function well .
<sgs2_usr> chroot, yes and i suggest you to not use root account to do irc chatting as well..(looking at your nick, you seems to be a root user) :D
<pr0tocoldan> ello, I'm trying to create a partition on an existing disk without having to format it. I used to do this with Partition Magic from Norton but it seems like they discontinued the product. Any ideas on how to accomplish this?
<chroot> sgs2_usr, haha, it is not my root account , the first problem i want to ask in irc  is command "chroot", so i name me chroot!
<bazhang> pr0tocoldan, what version of ubuntu
<bjoswald83> pr0tocoldan: GParted
<eVisetax> are there any good  Objective C  IDE's for Ubuntu?
<eVisetax> Specifically 11.10
<sgs2_usr> chroot, lol
<chroot> and could you tell me how to install nautilus in ubuntu 11.04
<pr0tocoldan> bazhang 10.0
<pr0tocoldan> thank you bjoswald83
<sgs2_usr> guys, i am trying to use the latest clonezilla for imaging my Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP EliteBook 8540w and i hit a problem, anyone faced this problem as well and has the solution?
<chroot> sgs2_usr, what is clonezilla?
<linuxuz3r> google it
<Ibis> Clonezilla is a software used for cloning harddrives and partitions.
<Ibis> Great mini backup utility.
<sgs2_usr> chroot, there you go, Ibis said it
<Ibis> It's free too...
<linuxuz3r> chroot:http://clonezilla.org/
<Ibis> Hopefully, there will be a GUI frontend for clonezilla.
<linuxuz3r> chroot: clonezilla seems to clone your system
<linuxuz3r> but i dont know if it is a dd clone or not
<chroot> linuxuz3r, you explore the google
<chroot> ?
<Ibis> This also clones sector to sector.
<Ibis> Theres a dd feature in there somewhere.
<linuxuz3r> chroot: nope
<linuxuz3r> chroot: do you use clonezilla
<NotNotSure> grep does not allow forward lookahead is that right?
<sgs2_usr> Ibis, you seem to be very familar with clonezilla, maybe you can help?
<chroot> sgs2_usr, Ibis may not there
<chroot> linuxuz3r, no , they said clonezilla , and i don't know what is it?
<chroot> linuxuz3r, and i have desktop environment problem
<DangerOnTheRangr> chroot:  It's basically a backup tool
<merf> lot of people comming and going nothing said
<qin> NotNotSure: Like this (?): ls -l ~ | grep Do > result_of_lsgrep; cat ~/res*
<bazhang> chroot, you've been told that a reinstall is the only method for that
<linuxuz3r> chroot what kind of problem
<linuxuz3r> DangerOnTheRangr: hey
<DangerOnTheRangr> linuxuz3r: Hello :)
<linuxuz3r> DangerOnTheRangr: do you need to clone the whole parition to get the backup
<linuxuz3r> for clonezilla
<NotNotSure> qin you put 'Do' as a pattern
<linuxuz3r> or does clone zilla only backups certain files
<qin> NotNotSure: as example, yes.
<DangerOnTheRangr> linuxuz3r: You can make clonezilla backup whatever you like
<linuxuz3r> in os x there is carboncopy cloner which clones the files only on the partition
<linuxuz3r> you dont have to clone the whole partition
<chroot> bazhang, i think it is the last method to reinstall ubuntu , i want reinstall another desktop env , but i am not sure , have you met same problem , and you reinstall ubuntu?
<zenker> id like to set up an account for my kids to share, but i need to lock out any changes (docky, icons, panels, and any thing else they might mess up, how do i do this?
<NotNotSure> qin but 'Do' does not illustrate forward look ahead. You got my idea right: I want to filter ls -l output for some files which don't contain a certain word. Would you be able to give a pattern on that?
<bazhang> chroot, gnome3 is not supported. please stop asking.
<DangerOnTheRangr> linuxuz3r: You can make clonezilla do that too, I think
<bazhang> chroot, reinstall after a backup.
<chroot> bazhang, ok!
<wcchandler> is there a best practice for remotely controlling the local screen?  I've got a server and a laptop and want to control my server's :1 from the laptop.  Is VNC really my only option?  What about GTK/rdp?  All the articles I can find are from 2007 or earlier
<zenker> linuxuz3r, is it possible to make a copy of the system, burn to disk(s) and use it for a re-install? if so please tell me more?
<sgs2_usr> wcchandler, i have similar problem faced by remote controlling ....i want to allow something similar to Windows RDP which will logs out another session when another session is logged in while preserving the same session
<linuxuz3r> zenker i dont know
<qin> NotNotSure: ls -l | grep -v Do
<MNichie> wcchandler: freenx is another option, unless you are willing to spend money your options are somewhat limited
<zenker> linuxuz3r, i have heard of some way to do it, but it seemed 2 complicated for me
<linuxuz3r> oh
<cypha> anyone familiar with node?
<chroot> is it 13/10 that 11.10 will release
<NotNotSure> qin thanks
<chroot> what node
<zenker> linuxuz3r, that would be soooo usefull, ive re-installed about 10 times since 11.04
<zenker> id like to set up an account for my kids to share, but i need to lock out any changes (docky, icons, panels, and any thing else they might mess up, how do i do this?
<MNichie> zenke:, get a usb drive and put clonezilla live on it, take a image after you set it up, then restore the image if your computer ever gets messed up
<th0r> wcchandler: both NX and x-forwarding via ssh will probably be more responsive options
<Entelin> is it possible to upgrade from LTS to 11.04 ?
<Entelin> or would you guys recommend a fresh install?
<chroot> yes
<bazhang> Entelin, yes, with the intermediary of 10.10
<Entelin> ok
<bjoswald83> Entelin: It's possible but a clean install is always best in my opinion
<pmp6nl> Entelin: I would recommend waiting for 11.10
<zenker> Entelin, id go with a freash install
<bjoswald83> But wait for 11.10
<chroot> pmp6nl, waiting 11.10 , how long?
<DILL> damn there is alot of people in here
<Entelin> why wait for 11.10?
<chroot> 11.10 will be perfect
<zenker> Entelin, thers a lot of stuff gonna be fixed then
<pksadiq> !11.10
<DILL> can you use old gnome yet
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<qin> zenker: Doubtfull approach, but changing permissions of some dot files may help you to limit your offspring creativity.
<DILL> i dont like change
<bjoswald83> No
<bjoswald83> GNOME 2 is dead
<bjoswald83> Either deal with Unity or use Xfce
<DarkForest> ComradeHaz, /etc/crontab
<zenker> qin, in windows i was able to make a internet page with links to all the games, then put that page in startup, hid the taskbar and it worked pretty well, i think i should just do that again
<bazhang> bjoswald83, there is classic in 11.04
<bjoswald83> Yes, but 11.04 is almost done
<Entelin> ah ok,  well I probably will just wait and do a fresh install then,  my current system works just fine.  I had to go to a 3rd party for a new version of gimp, and manually install blender, but other than that i'm fine
<bazhang> DILL, select classic if you are using 11.04
<bjoswald83> There will be no fallback to GNOME 2 in the next release
<DILL> what happens when 10.04 looses suport
<Entelin> I just use openbox, I cant stand "full" desktop environments
<bazhang> bjoswald83, no, it's not
<bjoswald83> When does support for 11.04 end?
<john> hi i was just wondering if someone could help me with a few concerns with 11.04
<bazhang> bjoswald83, 18 months from its release
<zenker> Entelin, you dont have to manually install blender, it will run str-8 out of the box, however there are some advantages to compiling your own from the latest build that contains stuff you need/use
<bjoswald83> Ah, I see
<bjoswald83> My apologies
<DILL> no 10.04 lts in 2013
<DILL> im not conforming
<Entelin> zenker, thats what I meant, I just downloaded it, extracted and ran from my home dir.  "install" was probably not the best word to use :)
<graingert> can anyone re-size their windows using the shadows of their window? (in 11.04)
<john> is anyone else experiencing crazy battery usage on their laptop with 11.04?
<bjoswald83> john: It's a kernel bug
<zenker> Entelin, oh hehee
<pmp6nl> chroot: 11.10 will be out this week
<graingert> john: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=1
<chroot> pmp6nl, and what desktop env it will use , is it still utility?
<MNichie> DILL:take it up with the Gnome devs they are the ones pushing this thing.  Personally I think someone should just fork Gnome2 and continue development on it.
<Tech-1> after updates firefox started doing this: http://imagebin.org/178112 : how to fix ?
<bazhang> chroot, unity you mean, and gnome-shell if you choose
<sgs2_usr> okay guys, anyone got luck using skype on Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit? i got the problem of it's keeps crashing everytime i launch it
<zenker> gettin a new lappie soon, its gonna be the alienware 17 in is there any issues i should know about concerning the video drivers , if so which vid should i choose?
<pmp6nl> bazhang is exactly right
<pmp6nl> chroot
<DILL> no i dont care if they push it i just want to be able to use gnome 2
<Ibis> 11.10 is coming out this week? O_O
<graingert> sgs2_usr: this will probably be fixed in a week
<pc-get> what this
<graingert> sgs2_usr: with multi-arch support on 11.10
<DILL> is linux not about choice
<bjoswald83> zenker: The Restricted Driver installer should pop-up and let you choose I think
<Ibis> DILL: What's wrong with gnome3?
<sgs2_usr> sgs2_usr, you mean i will need to install 11.10 to get skype to work?
<bazhang> DILL, thats not a support question. use classic if in 11.04
<zenker> i hope so bjoswald83 i will cry if i cant get my ubuntu back
<DILL> its not gnome 2
<chroot> pmp6nl, what?
<SIFTU> DILL: you have the choice to move to a distro which still has gnome 2
<Ibis> Ubuntu classic is gnome 2.
<bazhang> DILL, not like gnome3 is hardly a support issue
<zenker> in fact, i probably wont even keep windows on the hd ;)
<john> is there currently any work around with the crazy battery usage on 11.04?
<Ibis> DILL: Why not just apt-get gnome 2? o_O
<graingert> DILL: gnome3 does not need gnome-shell
<NotNotSure> what is the most powerful text editor in ubuntu which supports extended regular expressions ?
<graingert> DILL: gnome3 with gnome-panel etc is still available
<MNichie> Well they are the ones that are stopping development on it not much sense in supporting a package that has been EOL.  Nothing is stopping you from installing it manually either.
<zenker> john havent heard of a battery issue, whats it doing?
<graingert> DILL: you probably are not into gnome-shell
<Ibis> NotNotSure: Did you try gedit?
<dkelelos> NotNotSure: geany
<DILL> i was under the impression that the old package would not work
<john> zenker basically wahts happening is my battery is dying so fast
<john> like incredibly fast
<chroot> DILL, what is your problem
<bjoswald83> john: Like I said, it's a kernel bug
<john> is there no work around?
<dkelelos> bjoswald83: why not use 3.0.4
<bjoswald83> You will have to get a different kernel or wait for an upgrade
<pmp6nl> chroot I was saying bazhang was right about unity, etc
<MNichie> DILL: I'm sure it would take some wrangling, but anything is possible
<DILL> im insane
<bazhang> DILL, wrong place for that
<DILL> for what
<zenker> john, it may be the battery, as they die they hold less and less charge, sometimes the power manager will pick this up and display a popup (not sure if its from gnome, i use glx-dock
<bazhang> DILL, for random chat
<DILL> we are talking about ubuntu
<bazhang> DILL, this is support ONLY. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<john> i wouldnt mind swapping the kernal
<DILL> oops
<john> if i knew how to do that
<zenker> john, another battery killer is overheating, if its running hot and the fan is always on.... try getting a can of air and blowing everything real good
<chroot> DILL , if you have gnome3 problem in ubuntu 11.04 , maybe , join #gnome will help
<john> the fan issue is fine, everything is real good
<john> but
<john> i just notticed like the battery would die like, 1% atleast every 49 seconds
<zenker> john also use a cool pad that can connect to a diff power supply, i use a biliken usb hub, but then again i dont take my lappie to very many places
<dkelelos> john: u need energy savving modules
<bjoswald83> john: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15013&Itemid=99999999
<dkelelos> john: modprobe acpi-cpufreq
<zenker> john last bit of advice, i do believe theres a way to check the battery, its a program but its been a looong time since ive used it
<graingert> john: Try powertop
<dkelelos> modprobe cpufreq_ondemand
<graingert> john: look at the battery indicator
<graingert> to see details about the battery
<graingert> look at the design capacity
<graingert> and the current capacity
<dkelelos>  graingert: thats what he said already
<john> ive changed it to on demand
<zenker> john, is the battery less than a year old? if so it may be covered via warranty
<john> im not really sure if its the actual battery
<john> i have windows on a different partition
<john> it lasts a fair amount, like 3 hours
<diki> So. I am a solid windows users, however i will admit that compiling on windows is a nightmare, my question would be if it is possible to compile on ubuntu(linux) FOR windows?
<diki> *user
<dkelelos> john: what processor u have ? u need to modprobe the right module
<john> i have core i5
<dkelelos> diki: yes u can
<graingert> diki: yeah but it's annoying to do
<zenker> john dont think anything will suck your battery down but you can check the system monitor to see if anything is runnin wild
<SIFTU> john: hybrid graphics? optimus?
<john> i ahve two graphics yeah
<john> the integrated intel and the ati 5650
<SIFTU> john: yep, well that would suck down power too
<SIFTU> john: you need to shut down the ati
<dkelelos> john: modprobe acpi-cpufreqrn
<john> not 100% sure if this has to do with anything but i've blacklisted the intel_ips because it was causing problems with startup
<dkelelos>  john: modprobe cpufreq_ondemand  rnecho ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governorrnecho ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<john> it was a suggested workaround and it worked
<sgs2_usr> anyone knows when skype will be out of beta for linux?
<john> is there away to shut down the ati ?
<john> and how do i knwo which one is running?
<SIFTU> john: i hjave the intel/nvidia combo and can shut it down with a kernel module call acpi_call
<SIFTU> john: doubles battery life at least
<red22> tried installing 11.04 on an old laptop but now the screen flashes the windows for a fraction of a second every 3 to 5 seconds and keeps looping like that.. I've read unity is to blame, but I tried booting in failsafe but the screen is unreadable also even in the text mode.. How can I fix this (maybe turn off unity or not sure what needs to be done..)?
<dkelelos> john: dmesg gives infos
<red22> booting from the cd, the 11.04 graphical installer looked just fine, and older versions of ubuntu ran fine too. I dual boot windows xp fine too.
<SIFTU> john: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<SIFTU> john: you probably want vga_switcheroo
<john> thank you so much
<graingert> red22: try the alternate installer
<diki> graingert:annoying?
<diki> i really hope its not about dependencies
<diki> there are just too much not available for windows
<diki> so i thought under linux i have everything i nee
<diki> d
<chroot> bazhang, the problem i met is done
<graingert> diki: what are you compiling?
<graingert> diki: C++/QT is generally nice for multi-platform stuff
<graingert> if you don't want java
<diki> well...there are a few that are exactly c++ and qt
<diki> qt-gui i mean
<red22> graingert: the graphical installer runs fine though.. the graphics problems are after installation and booting up the actual ubuntu os... Still think the alternate installer could help?
<dkelelos> 44
<graingert> red22: nope
<diki> graingert:but mostly C applications
<BlueProtoman> Can anyone help me with this?  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=83065&p=481488#p481488  No one in #linuxmint-help has been able to help me.
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, mint?
<BlueProtoman> It's close enough, and I'm desperate, and I've had this issue trying Ubuntu.
<BlueProtoman> I'm in like, 8 channels looking for an answer.
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, mint is not supported here
<BlueProtoman> Sue me.
<Brad87> lol
<red22> graingert: any suggestions on what could be the problem or how to fix this?  Why is my video flashing like this and why is even the failsafe text unreadable? looks like squares and odd symbols.. Any ideas?
<bazhang> BlueProtoman, please dont ask here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | BlueProtoman
<ubottu> BlueProtoman: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pocoyo> bazhang: which is supported here?
<chroot> BlueProtoman, what is that problem
<graingert> red22: very odd - recovery terminal does this also?
<bazhang> pocoyo, official derivatives only
<Brad87> what is linux mint?
<qwaz> Brad87, a different distro
<Brad87> where can i get it? it sounds delicious
<bazhang> Brad87, something which is offtopic here. check distrowatch
<red22> graingert: the recovery terminal doesn't flash on and off like the regular gui, the characters are fixed, but they are unreadable.. like globs of fat text, squares, and symbols
<graingert> red22: hokay
<graingert> red22: that's beyond my ken
<BlueProtoman> chroot: What do you mean?
<red22> graingert: ok thanks for trying
<coco> fffff
<MNichie> red22:what video card do you have?
<Atharva> <Brad87> :www.linuxmint.com
<pocoyo> ...
<Brad87> what i really want to know is if there are any clean looking interfaces (shells?), i tried gnome 3 but it has that shitty low budget look just like unity, so far the best i have found is the ubuntu classic that ships with natty
<Brad87> you know what i mean? Im a usual windows user,
<chroot> your problems, what exactly is it?
<sgs2_usr> anyone can help on bluetooth-applet?
<MNichie> Have you tried lxde, ie lubuntu
<red22> MNichie: the machine is an old laptop.. toshiba satellite.. has an nvidia geforce fx sticker on front, but would have to check more specifically if you need the actual model.. this enough info?
<john> hii , im trying to change my graphics to turn off through switcheroo
<john>     echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<john> that code doesn't work though
<Brad87> i will have to check that out, i was really turned off in the past by anything KDE, it just looks so thrown together
<MNichie> lxde is not kde...
<john> it keeps saying permison denied
<Brad87> i know
<Brad87> im just saying
<john> has anyone else experienced this ?
<Atharva> john : try using sudo before command
<MNichie> Well unity has gotten a lot more polished in 11.10, but if the concept of it is throwing you then it won't be much use.
<john> i have, and it still says permison denied
<Brad87> i just looked at lxde, it doesnt have a very polished look either
<chroot> MNichie, is 11.10 still use utility desktop env
<chroot> ?
<MNichie> Yes
<bazhang> Brad87, lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic if you dont have any support issues
<Brad87> ok
<ciss> hi, how can i check if a kernel has been compiled with support for control groups?
<bazhang> chroot, its unity, not utility
<MNichie> john: sudo sh -c 'echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch'
<bazhang> chroot, and its discussed in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> chroot, /join #ubuntu+1
<bmarq> Hey just a simple question.  I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop.  I'm now dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu.  My laptop has a dual hard-drives.  Windows 7 is on the C drive and Ubuntu is on the D drive (because I have separate HDs I didnt have to do any partitioning).  Is it normal that when I now put up win7 that I can't see my D drive at all?
<john> MNichie: okay that code went through
<chroot> ok
<Atharva> <bmarq> :Yes...
<vaev> bmarq: yes. windows doesn't recognize other than fat or ntfs partitions, is why
<Atharva> bmarq : Because Windows cannot read ext4 filesystemm
<peruchan> mai gaoh
<mokilok> Guys, I am having trouble getting Flash to work. I have downloaded and installed it through the Ubuntu software center but still doesn't seem to work for youtube clips?
<bmarq> K thanks.  That's what I thought. But I still have access to the the Win7 HD when I'm using Ubuntu?
<peruchan> try html5 (?)
<mokilok> I've also tried downloading the YUM and RPM from Adobe.com but I can't install them, the executables only bring up a terminal for one second then close.
<Atharva> <bmarq> : Ofcourse ....
<peruchan> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<john> is there a way to check which graphics card is currently on?
<mokilok> John: for more info on using switcheroo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<bmarq> Thanks, Atharva
<adammw111> Hi. I seem to have screwed up my file associations and now any executable or "shared library" tries to be opened by a Wine program. How can I get nautilus to execute it again?
<htrmeira> #ufcg
<Atharva> <bmarq> :you're welcum :)
<john> mokilok: thankyou
<peruchan> delete .desktop from ~/.local/share/applications/ ...
<peruchan> wine is evil
<adammw111> peruchan, is there a way to tell which one?
<peruchan> let me see
<guanhua> a
 * peruchan hax adammw111
<peruchan> search the wine-extension-*.desktop
<pcypher> any recommendations on the best vpn provider (ie. BTguard, ItsHidden, etc.)
<Atharva> Hi..how can I setup a mobile broadband connection in cli ?
<AlaskaDrew> Ahoy
<adammw111> thanks..
<AlaskaDrew> I am a brand spanking new Ubuntu user, and having troubles getting my wireless to start, anyone care to offer assistance?
<qwaz> Anyone run there own home email server? Please recommend me a good one to use. I was thinking postfix. Simplicity is was i'm looking for.
<AlaskaDrew> I think that I read that if I updated to Kernel 3.x it would support my card, but Im not sure
<pcypher> AlaskaDrew: which distro are you using? Most likely answer is going to start with installing additional drivers
<SIFTU> qwaz: postfix is a good mta, but there are lots of things to consider running a "home" email server. i.e. are you on a dynamic IP?
<scalability-junk> hey I'm trying to use automatic memory allocatin with ubunutu 11.04 and kvm, but can't find any docs, can anyone help please
<qwaz> SIFTU, yeah I am. I already have a dyndns.org name pointing at me though. Yeah I understand there is a lot of security invloved too.  What pieces of software would I need along with Postfix
<SIFTU> qwaz: well my point was you will find it very hard to get around spam filters on a dynamic IP
<AlaskaDrew> I am using natty
<AlaskaDrew> I think 11.04?
<qwaz> SIFTU, I dont understand. Spam filters set up by who?
<AlaskaDrew> I just figured out how to check my kernel, and when I trued to update to 3.0 it didn't take
<SIFTU> qwaz: who ever you are delivering email to
<AlaskaDrew> It looks like the image (third .deb I tried to install) didn't take, so I am going to try installing that over and seeing if it will restart on the new kernel
<pcypher> AlaskaDrew: after install you will need to install additional drivers most likely to get it working... also knowing which chipset you are on can be useful.
 * scalability-junk is really getting frustrated... automatic memory allocation (virtio_ballooning) doesn't seem to have any docs at all :(
<AlaskaDrew> how do I find my chipset?
<qwaz> SIFTU, So why would be having a dynamic IP address prevent people from seeing the emails i send them from my server on say there gmail accounts?
<merlot> hello whats ubuntu room for developers?
<qwaz> me*
<bazhang> merlot, #ubuntu-devel ; it's not a support channel though
<adammw111> found my problem. A wine app I installed associated with .so files, which in linux are shared library files and as nautilus works with mime types, every executable then was associated with that. Fixed now, thanks peruchan.
<SIFTU> qwaz: becuase gmail will pass it through their spam filter and it will come back with a PTR record that doesnt match, SPF records which are incorrect and you wont be able to build a reputation becuase your IP will always change
<alazare619> mslinux.org
<alazare619> i rofled
<bazhang> !ot | alazare619
<ubottu> alazare619: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arp> heh
<athul> Does anyone know any program which converts speech to text?
<pcypher> alaskadrew: sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<AlaskaDrew> I'll try it
<pcypher> alaskadrew: lspci | grep Network
<AlaskaDrew> thanks
<dskw> hi all. when selecting multiple files within nautilus, and checking the properties, i'd like to see the total size in 2 decimal points (for example, 3.59 GB). is there any setting for this?
<gr33n7007h> wait
<gr33n7007h> wait
<athul> Does anyone know any program which converts speech to text?
<adammw111> How can I make .desktop shortcuts?
<qwaz> SIFTU, ah I see. Oh well it's ok if my emails go into peoples spam folders. I'm just doing this for fun. So once I install and configure postfix what other apps will I need? I heard I need something that handles incoming mail, secrurity and an app for webmail.
<AlaskaDrew> It saysit cannot lock the administrator directory would that be because I am trying to install the new kernel
<Atharva> !wait | athul
<ubottu> athul: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<merlot> bazhang: I take it there is no ubuntu developer channel for support
<SIFTU> qwaz: http://rimuhosting.com/support/settingupemail.jsp?mta=postfix
<juancarlospaco> __人____人___
<juancarlospaco> ≡ ◕ ‿‿ ◕ ≡ ....( Hello )
<bazhang> merlot, better to get on the mailing lists
<bazhang> !lists | merlot
<ubottu> merlot: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> juancarlospaco, dont do that
<SIFTU> qwaz: it will be a learning exercise but dont expect it to deliver email to well
<TimFreeman> I'm running Lucid.  I just did an apt-get upgrade and flash no longer works under Firefox.  Is this well known?  My previous upgrade was 2-3 weeks ago.  It's an amd64 machine.
<chipmonk> is there a help channel for setting up VLC Streaming?
<qwaz> SIFTU, hah yeah it will. Allright thanks for the help bud.
<Atharva> Hii... can I send emails on LAN ?
<mokilok> TimFreeman: I just had an issue where installing flash from apt-get wasn't working. Even the non free plugins were not working, I had to go to ./mozilla/ and mkdir plugins then drop the contents of the downloadable tar.gz from adobe.com into that folder. Upon firefox reboot flash worked perfectly
<TimFreeman> mokilok: Thanks, I'll try that if I can't find a way to cooperate with apt-get.  Just now it occured to me to include "Lucid" in my search query, found some helpful web pages, will read them next.
<{-_-}> is there any way for me to find out if i have a microphone on my computer?
<tonysan_> how do I reload my /etc/interfaces
<bazhang> {-_-}, check the user's manual?
 * chipmonk want to know is there a help channel for setting up VLC Streaming?
<tonysan_> How do I restart my network interfaces?
<qwaz> tonysan_ what did you want to do like bring them down and backup, refresh them?
<tonysan_> qwaz: exactly
<AlaskaDrew> pcypher, thanks for the help, I am going to try restarting, I'll be back later if this didn't work.
<qwaz> tonysan_ ifconfig eth0 down  and   ifconfig eth0 up
<qwaz> tonysan_ or ifdown eth0   and ifup eth0
<qwaz> tonysan_ I remember once I edited the /etc/network/interfaces file to setup a static ip on one I had to use the ifdown and ifup commands
<Lithos84> chipmonk: There is: #vlc
<TimFreeman> Aha.  No flash because /home/tim/.mozilla/plugins/nppdf.so is a 32 bit binary and /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.23/firefox-bin is a 64 bit executable.
<MXIIA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/850850
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 850850 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "Can't undo accidental declining of ttf-mscorefonts-installer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<MXIIA> any progress on this?
<KM0201> what's the command to reconfigure the xserver... i bricked my nvidia driver, and im stuck in a console
<SIFTU> KM0201: remove your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot, then fix your driver etc
<Dalek`> anyone know if there is  PDO viewer for Ubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> what's a pdo?
<Dalek`> pepakura file
<Dalek`> paper folding
<flam3s> ensoniq AudioPCI ENS1371 was disable.... what that??
<flam3s> cannot Play mp3 in kubuntu 10.04 KDE
<flam3s> help please
<SIFTU> Dalek`: I dont think so
<Dalek`> hadn't futzed with wine yet
<andri_> siang...
<Deihmos> can't ubuntu extend desktops?
<Deihmos> it did it in the live cd but I see no way to do it with it installed
<flam3s> siang juga
<andri_> ada yang tau ga cara ym an di linux???
<flam3s> pakek linux apa
<bazhang> http://forum.soaringhammer.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=34 Dalek`
<flam3s> sudo apt-get install pidgin   <<<---buat ym an di linux
<Dalek`> saw that bazhang thanks
<Dalek`> have not used wine yet though
<bazhang> flam3s, english here please
<flam3s> my kubuntu 10.04 cannot play mp3 help please
<bazhang> flam3s, did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<flam3s> ensoniq audioPCI ENS1371 disable
<flam3s> yes i have ready install gstreamer
<bazhang> flam3s, did you install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<flam3s> wait i install now..... thanks bazhang
<JZApples> Running Ubuntu 11.04, when I do a Unity search the files and folders all have the same icons.  Is there a way to correct this???????
<flam3s> wow now work thanks bazhang ;)
<Deihmos> how do you do extended monitor with two displays
<mokilok> Deihmos: Open your monitor / resolution settings and uncheck "mirror image across all monitors"
<Deihmos> that option is not present
<Deihmos> I have an nvidea 9800 card
<dskw> i usually boot with my 2nd monitor attached and switched on. is it the same for you?
<Deihmos> both are on
<Shirakawasuna> use nvidia-settings, Deihmos
<Deihmos> in nvidia settings all I see is twin view
<Shirakawasuna> twinview extends the monitor...
<Shirakawasuna> it basically gives you another desktop to work with
<Deihmos> twin view is not extended
<thevinci> #ubuntu-server
<dskw> not sure if this helps, but.. http://unliterate.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/fixing-external-monitor-resolutionmode-in-ubuntu/
<Shirakawasuna> you do want twinview, Deihmos ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<thevinci> I've set up transmission-cli and transmission-daemon, and I've just accessed the web interface, i went to download a torrent, and it gave me an error, saying permissino denied.
<thevinci> Is this because transmission doesn't have write permissions in the folder i created for downloads?
<fullmetal> @vinci most likely
<fullmetal> to test just gran 777 permissions and check...
<dskw> when selecting multiple files within nautilus, and checking the properties, i'd like to see the total size in 2 decimal points (for example, 3.59 GB). is there any setting for this?
<Haematoma> Has anyone ever had caffeine make them sleepy?
<Deihmos> when I use twinmode the monitor resolution doubles and apps stretch between displays
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499>  is there something I can install on my ubuntu that turns my dialup modem into a voice modem?  (so I can use a landline phone with a voip service) or is that possible?
<Haematoma> ShapeShifter499, I would also like to know this too!
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<fullmetal> @shapeShifter you might look into Asterisk... not sure though...
<ShapeShifter499> I have a vonage router I got for 2 bucks, thought I might be able to find a way to unlock it for other voip services but no luck (unless I missed something)
<Fudge> hi im trying to find an app or somethign to configure that will allow me to see some messages on tty1 such as when someone ssh's in and thhings like that
<ShapeShifter499> fullmetal, what is it exactly?
<fullmetal> asterisk is ment to be a call server. like a PBX.
<theadmin> lol, fullmetal? Another FMA fan? :D
<fullmetal> you might be able to use it with your modem hardware but im not sure as i h
<somebody> ?DCC SEND "0000000000000000000000" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<fullmetal> @theadmin sure am... but i like to "transmute" with code...
<fullmetal> @shapeShifter.. it was used in a blackhat confrence to reverse CID entire area codes... cellphones included...
<fullmetal> so i know it can handle voice data lines.
<magicjoe97236> anyone know where I can get help streaming media from ubuntu to Xbox 360?
<vigil> make error: "‘printf’ was not declared in this scope" something need to be #included...?
<fullmetal> @magicjoe tried this one too. seems  it only likes windows SMB shares...
<fullmetal> please post if you find an answer
<theadmin> vigil: stdio.h?
<magicjoe97236> mediatomb shares to ps3 just fine if you start it as root, or sudo
<magicjoe97236> ushare is supposed to work with xbox 360, but xbox gives me a firewall error.  UFW is disabled!
<Fudge> how can i supress so many dmesg events in the log pulseaudio[2036]: ratelimit.c: 1220 events suppressed
<fullmetal> @magicjoe.. ill look into this one... thanks for the tip
<theadmin> fullmetal: Mind replying to my PM?
<fullmetal> sorry using irssi
<fullmetal> did not see it
<vigil> theadmin: That worked, thanks. Not sure why they left that out. Some kind of Windows C++ dialect that has printf builtin or something...
<theadmin> vigil: Probably just auto-#include's
<theadmin> vigil: Also, with C++ you typically use cout instead of printf
<ryanclancy000> How do I block an ip from connecting to me on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Haematoma> iptables?
<DrGamut> is it me, i promise ill stop connecting to you
<DrGamut> i just thought we had so much in common
<ryanclancy000> lol
<Sniper-ST> o.o
<Haematoma> ryanclancy000, http://www.netfilter.org/projects/iptables/index.html
<ryanclancy000> So this should work: sudo iptables -A ip.goes.here -j DROP
<Haematoma> I have no idea how the program works, but as I understand it should be able to do what you want.
<Sniper-ST> quit
<Ibis> Wy not just use UFW?
<Ibis> Theres a GUI to that.
<Haematoma> Maybe he wants to block stuff using a BASH script?
<Ibis> <--- caters to newbies first.
<Haematoma> I dunno, he asked and I recommended what first came to mind.
<ryanclancy000> I wanted to stop someone from connecting to a game server, over ssh iptables would be easier
<Haematoma> but yeah UFW, way more user friendly
<Haematoma> from connecting to the server hardware itself, or the game server?
<jenky2011> can someone please tell me how to setup the sasl stuff so I can use xchat in ubuntu...I'm new to the system and can't make it through the setup
<ryanclancy000> From the hardware itself, very easy to block them from the game server
<Haematoma> kk
<pezghaar>  /quit
<Haematoma> yeah iptables would be good
<Haematoma> just don't accidentally blacklist yourself lol
<ryanclancy000> lol
<almoxarife> jenky2011: does x-chat support ssl?
<ryanclancy000> I believe they are blocked now, they just kept coming on with alts :P
<jeangray> hi, regarding the crazy amount of power regression in 11.04, has anyone seem to how found a fix? and does anyone know if 11.10 is better for this issue?
<vaev> ryanclancy000: you did it with the command you described?
<Haematoma> almoxarife, do you have google?
<ryanclancy000> vaev: yes
<jenky2011> I don't really know....when I try to connect to the servers it says I need sasl permission... I googled it and tried to walk through the steps but didn't seem to work
<vaev> cos the -A specifies the type of the rule, not the target
<almoxarife> Haematoma: not google, ssl
<vaev> I'd go with iptables -A INPUT -s ip.address.here -j DROP
<ryanclancy000> ahh, ty
<vaev> as the simplest solution
<ryanclancy000> I guess they weren't blocked :P
<jeangray> has anyone else seem to have experienced the power regression in 11.04
<ryanclancy000> How would I remove the input I have in there now?
<vaev> it probably didn't even register
<Haematoma> yeah
<Haematoma> you have to issue a save command
<Haematoma> for your rules to be persistent
<Haematoma> ryanclancy000, http://www.routermods.com/2008/12/22/basic-iptables-commands/
<jenky2011> It says I need to identify with sasl
<vaev> well I mean since the -A rule type was not valid it shouldn't have registered in the first place
<Haematoma> hmm, I stand corrected
<vaev> but there's an option that I don't remember... --list-rules perhaps that gives the table
<jeangray> if anyone has experienced the same problem, please let me know, my battery is dying insanely fast on 11.04
<chipmonk> has anyone used vlc streaming?
<vaev> ryanclancy000: iptables --help and check out that option I tried to describe above and you can check if the rule went in
<vaev> if it did you can reverse it by replacing -A with -D
<Gnea> !anyone | chipmonk
<ubottu> chipmonk: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<PsychoX75> How come only 1 of my computers isn't able to access 1 specific SMB share on my Ubuntu machine? All the other devices in my house can access everything. But this computer keeps getting "No Access to Drivename". But he's able to access another drive on the same Ubuntu machine without any problems.
<Haematoma> don't forget man pages!
<Gnea> PsychoX75: did you make sure all of the permissions line up correctly?
<PsychoX75> Gnea: that's the thing. Permissions on Ubuntu? Cuz it allows my other windows laptop to access this drive without problems. But for this laptop it doesn't.
<PsychoX75> Can permissions exclude 1 PC?
<Gnea> PsychoX75: see who owns the one directory and who owns the others
<PsychoX75> kk
<PsychoX75> brb
<Gnea> PsychoX75: depends on the samba config
<PsychoX75> back in town.
<PsychoX75> Gnea: u're right. The one giving problems is owned by 'main'. While the other drive which works fine is owned by "Root"
<PsychoX75> now comes the big question... how do i change the owner of a whole drive?
<Haematoma> chown
<PsychoX75> reading...
<Haematoma> mount the drive
<PsychoX75> it's mounted as /mnt/TheVault
<fullmetal> chown (username) -Rf /*
<PsychoX75> current owner is "main" and it should be "root".   Right?   In order for SMB share to share without problems with the rest of the network.
<fullmetal> be careful though
<Haematoma> chown -r [OWNER][[:GROUP]] /mnt/TheVault
<fullmetal> may lock you out of your /home directory
<Haematoma> oops
<Haematoma> capital R
<fullmetal> use sparingly
<Haematoma> chown -R [OWNER][[:GROUP]] /mnt/TheVault
<PsychoX75> only gonna change a shared HDD. It's not the systemdrive.
<Haematoma> don't use fullmetals command
<PsychoX75> :)
<Haematoma> it changes the owner of every fucking file
<PsychoX75> k
<PsychoX75> checking group of root
<fullmetal> he did say the entire drive.
<Haematoma> not his computers drive
<Haematoma> its netmapped drive
<Guest80659> hi all! how can i get back the recently used tab in my app menu. it has disappeared!!
<fullmetal> roger that
<PsychoX75> i want to change the entire drive indeed. Entire /mnt/TheVault.
<fullmetal> -R is for recursively
<fullmetal> -f is for force
<Haematoma> so no error messages
<PsychoX75> k.
<Haematoma> let us know if it works out for you
<PsychoX75> Still Haematoma seems to be a more reasonable
<PsychoX75> it specifies the target.
<PsychoX75> chown -R root root /mnt/TheVault
<purpleyuan> Guest80659: by "recently used", do you mean Recent Documents?
<PsychoX75> oops.... forgot the 'f'
<PsychoX75> chown -Rf root root /mnt/TheVault
<fullmetal> @psychox dont forget a username
<fullmetal> your chown'ing
<fullmetal> not chmod'ing
<PsychoX75> username is 'root'
<fullmetal> gotcha
<PsychoX75> fullmetal: chown/chmod..   huh?
<tbruff13> hey how can i add radio stations from live365 to banshee
<fullmetal> read too fast
<fullmetal> chown takes ownership
<Haematoma> yeah so what I would do is use ls -l on the hard drive is working
<fullmetal> chmod modifies the access permissions
<Haematoma> and then match the permissions and owners of that file with the 2nd drive
<PsychoX75> right now i'm logged in as 'main'.
<Haematoma> so that the 2nd drive has the same perm and owners as the drive that is working
<PsychoX75> So i guess 'chmod' should be the one for me... otherwise main will 'take' the permission instead of assigning it to 'root'
<PsychoX75> right?
<PsychoX75> chmod -Rf root root /mnt/TheVault              ??
<Haematoma> chown for changing the owners
<Haematoma> chmod is for permissions
<binarycodes> chgrp for changing group, although chown username:group works too
<fullmetal> easy to remember
<fullmetal> 4
<fullmetal> 2
<fullmetal> 1
<FloodBot1> fullmetal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fullmetal> read
<fullmetal> write
 * PsychoX75 scratches behind his head... so which do i use?
<PsychoX75> both/
<fullmetal> its a shared drive right?
<PsychoX75> yep
<PsychoX75> ohhh
<PsychoX75> i'll start changing the user now... that's step 1 anyways.
<fullmetal> so chowning would only change access for one
<fullmetal> chmod will change the access.
<fullmetal> then its not user specific
<Haematoma> thats true
<fullmetal> like chmod 755
<fullmetal> sets it for RWX RX RX
<fullmetal> for owner group everyone
<Haematoma> haha :)
<PsychoX75> ah
<binarycodes> you dont want to set x on arbitrary files
<binarycodes> only on directories
<PsychoX75> chmod 755 /mnt/TheVault        ?
<fullmetal> he may be right
<fullmetal> 744 is more like it
<binarycodes> find ./ -type d chmod 755 '{}' \;
<binarycodes> find ./ -type f chmod 644 '{}' \;
<Haematoma> agreed
<fullmetal> so it would look like chmod 744 -Rfv /directory
<Ben64> 644
<fullmetal> @haematoma i get so used to scripted executables
<PsychoX75> -Rfv = Recursively Forced Verbose?
<fullmetal> yep
<binarycodes> err, 644 for files, 755 for directories
<fullmetal> so you can watch it work
<PsychoX75> aight.
<PsychoX75> i'll do both though... feels nicer to have both my network drives under the same user.
<PsychoX75> root.
<PsychoX75> First:  chown -Rf root root /mnt/TheVault
<PsychoX75> Then: chmod 744 -Rfv /mnt/TheVault
<fullmetal> confucius say, he who play in root, eventually kill tree
<noctix> Anyone think they could help me with an issue I've been having with flash player on Ubuntu 11.04? I can't get it to work on any of my web browsers.
<PsychoX75> fullmetal:   *gulp*    I didn't like that.
<PsychoX75> 0_o
<purpleyuan> Hey all. How would you go about troubleshooting a usb mouse? It recently stopped working.
<fullmetal> just saying, its a powerful focus. use sparingly
<binarycodes> purpleyuan: dmesg is a good place to start
<PsychoX75> "kill tree" translates to everyone the same.... even a newbie like me.     U think i can kill the tree eventually?   :S
<purpleyuan> binarycodes: The USB is detected.
<fullmetal> all it takes as root is one fatal enter key
<fullmetal> and a "whoops"
<fullmetal> like
<fullmetal> sudo rm -Rf /*
 * Suhel code testing
<fullmetal> NEVER TYPE THAT IN
<PsychoX75> i feel u.
<PsychoX75> :S
<purpleyuan> binarycodes: It seems that everything is alright on the usb receiver end, but I was wondering if there was some way to see what (if anything) it is getting from the mouse
<PsychoX75> i guess i'll change the other drive then....
<Suhel> good morning linux'ers ;)
<Ben64> noctix: 64 or 32 bit
<PsychoX75> chown -Rf main user /mnt/DaBoss
<PsychoX75> Suhel: good morning.
<fullmetal> that will change the owner sure enough
<fullmetal> throw in a v to see it work
<PsychoX75> k
<Suhel> Psychox75: excited about 13th Oct?
<PsychoX75> changing owners now.... *sec*
<noctix> Ben64: 32-bit
<fullmetal> ever want to log the transaction just redirect the terminal output
<fullmetal> like this
<Ben64> noctix: you should be able to do that right from synaptic then
<PsychoX75> Suhel: did i miss something?  0_o
<noctix> Ben64: Tried it.
<fullmetal> chown -Rf main user /mnt/DaBoss >> /directory.txt
<Suhel> PsychoX75: release of Ocelot :)
<noctix> Ben64: I've tried installing/reinstalling Flash through the software center, through the terminal and through Flash-Aid for Firefox.
<PsychoX75> Suhel: new to linux. What's that?
<fullmetal> 11.10?
<Suhel> noctix: are you having problems with firefox flash?
<Ben64> not sure what flash aid is, but i've never had a problem with 32 bit + synaptic
<noctix> Suhel: I'm having problems with Flash in general regardless of which browser I'm on.
<JoeDulin> PsychoX75: It's the new Ubuntu distribution. They put one out every 6 months. Lots of updates and whatnot.
<Suhel> noctix: search for adobe flash in software center and install the one which has for Mozilla or Firefox written in the description
<binarycodes> purpleyuan: try loading usbhid and see if it helps
<binarycodes> modprobe it
<Suhel> PsychoX75: its the new version of Ubuntu :)
<Ben64> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<Ben64> that should be the correct one
<fullmetal> @noctix did you try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fullmetal> ?
<PsychoX75> wow. Nice.
<noctix> fullmetal: yes
<fullmetal> what distro?
<Suhel> PsychoX75: yup, cant wait for it  :D
<Suhel> noctix: try the flash thing I told ya, it always works for me :)
<noctix> Suhel: Tried installing the other Flash and still no luck.
<Ben64> you could try manually doing it too
<noctix> Ben64: Tried it
<Ben64> then ... user error?
<purpleyuan> binarycodes: okay. tried "sudo modprobe usbhid" but it didn't seem to do anything
<Suhel> noctix: did you remove the previously installed flash first? before installing the other?
<JoeDulin> noctix: Have you tried other browsers to see if possibly just a Firefox problem?
<noctix> Suhel: Yes
<noctix> JoeDulin: Yes
<Suhel> noctix: ah dat sucks :(
<nronksr> What are people using for email servers these days?
<PsychoX75> gimme a sec guys.. Kinda changing things on my whole raid 2Tb systems.... kinda nervous here.... I'll speak afterwards about 13oct.  (it feels like friday 13th right now)
<Ben64> nronksr: google apps :(
<noctix> What happens is the flash player loads and then it either shows up as a black box or it shows up distorted and unable to play video.
<Ben64> you should have mentioned that before
<Suhel> noctix: do you av ad blockers?
<nronksr> Ben64: I mean in particular if they own their email own server.
<oxi> i cant transfer files over bluetooth  help please?
<fullmetal> brb
<Suhel> noctix: some sites detect Ad! blockers and then Videos wont load
<noctix> Suhel: I have ad blocking on Firefox but not on Chrome, and it won't work on either.
<chalcedony> i thought my computer or at least libreoffice or something was crashing, earlier tonight.. i was able to send at least a broken copy of the document i was trying to complete by midnight deadline, with a note about my computer crashing, but it didn't crash it CHANGED .. until tonight, i had dark tabs and task bar, and a different font in xchat.. i don't know what i did or how it did it.. ideas? - is it haunted?
<Ben64> nronksr: dovecot and postfix
<Ben64> noctix: what video card do you have
<purpleyuan> It used to be that if I pulled the usb receiver out and then plugged it back in, the mouse would work for maybe 2-3 seconds. Yesterday I was able to get it up for literally half a second, but today I get nothing, even if I switch to a different usb.
<noctix> Ben64: Not sure. It's a laptop, but it's never had an issue with flash before until I installed Ubuntu on it.
<PsychoX75> now goes: chmod 744 -Rf /mnt/TheVault                                 it was 744 right?
<noctix> All I can tell you is that it's nVidia
<purpleyuan> The thing is that I can't tell if it's an issue with the mouse itself and I just have to go buy a new one or if it's something I can fix.
<chalcedony> purplefool, 10.04?
<binarycodes> purpleyuan: usb mice are plug n play devices! should work out of the box!
<Ben64> noctix: go to youtube, open a video, right click, settings, disable hardware acceleration
<Takyoji> How would I be able to find a RAM-intensive application via CLI? I have almost the entire 2GB of RAM used for just a very small LDAP/NFS server and I can't find what's sucking all the RAM (I try using `top` and having it order it by memory usage, but I can't find anything over 5%)
<Ben64> Takyoji: try "htop"
<html> 64 bit flash is ALWAYS A HARD TASK  BUT ITS CAN BEN DONE,,, JUST NNED TO know where and how to look for it
<Guest19172> this is the ubuntu channel?
<theadmin> Guest19172: Yup.
<PsychoX75> Guest: yeah
<Ben64> thats what the #ubuntu is for
<purpleyuan> binarycodes: I know. For a very long time it worked perfectly well, which is why I am puzzled that it is not working anymore.
<dhasenan_> Takyoji, you can also do "top" and press <Shift>M to sort by memory usage.
<Guest19172> ok so I can ask any question right?
<PsychoX75> Guest: u're accessing this channel via an internet browser?
<PsychoX75> Guest: yep
<Takyoji> dhasenan_: Yes, that's what I've been doing in top
<Ben64> any ubuntu question, sure
<dhasenan_> Oh, right, I can't read.
<Takyoji> there's nothing that exceeds 5%
<Ben64> Takyoji: how do you know all the ram is being used
<binarycodes> purpleyuan: well this may be silly, but test it on another system to check whether the mouse itself is fine or not
<PsychoX75> Guest: u're making us curious.   :)
<Takyoji> by the memory usage indicated at the top of `top`, or by executing `free -m`
<Ben64> pastebin the output of `free -m`
<noctix> Ben64: Did it. No luck though. I can play videos on Youtube but not on sites like Gametrailers, for example.
<umadbro> <Guest19172> </troll>
<Ben64> try replacing it with flash 11
<theadmin> Takyoji: Could you run "top" as root to see other users' processes?
<Takyoji> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704740/
<JoeDulin> noctix: Could you be viewing HTML5 videos on youtube?
<binarycodes> Takyoji: its the cache and buffers
<purpleyuan> binarycodes: sounds like a good idea.
<Joah> hi, all. i've installed a theme on my ubuntu system, but it says it needs the gtk+ theme engine "ubuntulooks". i tried apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks, but that package has no installation candidate. ideas?
<binarycodes> your actual usage is 733
<Ben64> Takyoji: thats fine, 795+440 isn't "actually" being used
<Ben64> you can't count buffer and cache as usage
<Takyoji> So the cache and buffers being for? The filesystem, or?
<noctix> JoeDulin: I don't know? The sites I have problems with notably are Gametrailers and Pandora. The latter won't load at all and just tells me to troubleshoot.
<binarycodes> Takyoji: unused RAM is wasted RAM so stop worrying :)
<Ben64> for example - my computer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704741/
<PsychoX75> i guess we lost 'Guest'.
<JoeDulin> noctix: I just know a lot of YouTube these days is HTML5. Or at least they were planning on that. So, was just a thought as to why it would work where others don't.
<Takyoji> but what does it truly mean? :P
<Takyoji> even if there's nothing to worry about. :P
<Ben64> it means linux uses ram efficiently
<chalcedony> how do i change tabs and task bar colors in ubuntu 11.04?
<binarycodes> it means that those are the old data which was once in RAM and still is in RAM but is not in current use
<binarycodes> old or prefetch data that is
<binarycodes> Takyoji: ^^
<JoeDulin> chalecedony: Super key -> type "appearance" -> Hit Enter. Most of your appearance preferences can be found there.
<jasef> When is 11.10 release due again? I want to do a distupgrade but don't feel like going back to dailys
<Takyoji> So it's dereferenced and hasn't been reallocated to another process then, correct?
<Ben64> sorta
<Ben64> it keeps the stuff in memory in case its needed
<JoeDulin> jasef: I think someone was saying 13th earlier
<noctix> Out of ideas?
<chalcedony> JoeDulin, what is a 'super key'?
<binarycodes> yes, Takyoji those will stay till the space is actually required by some other app
<jasef> chalcedony, The windows key if you have one.
<theadmin> chalcedony: The "Windows logo thingy" key
<JoeDulin> chalcedony: The one with the Windows logo.
<theadmin> chalcedony: Or the Cmd key on Macs
<somsip> chalcedony: usually the Windoes key, also called Mod4
<chalcedony> i don't have one
<Ben64> Takyoji: lets say I have a 200MB file, and want to md5sum it
<chalcedony> this is an IBM Model M keyboard
<Ben64> real	0m0.645s
<Ben64> then i md5 it again
<Ben64> real	0m0.396s
<jasef> chalcedony, in 11.04 clicking the menu button at the top left is equivalent to a super-key press.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Ben64> cause it has now been cached
<JoeDulin> chalcedony: Ignore where I said super. Click in the top left instead
<theadmin> chalcedony: Remap some key to it, then, like this... xmodmap -e 'keysym Ctrl_R=Super_L' will make Right Ctrl behave like Left Super
<chalcedony> heh ok ill try that .. *somehow* it changed the colors and the font in xchat
<html> Ben64,  agreed and  which is why linux is noted best for its servers, but you tell a IT guy about the desktop about he freaks ,
<theadmin> Err, that'd be "Control_R", actually
<Ben64> i use ubuntu for server and desktop
<JoeDulin> I use Ubuntu, period. Except when I'm straight up forced not to... then it's a Windows VM
<Ben64> theres not many things i can't get working in linux
<JoeDulin> Ben64, MS Office mainly for me. School requires stuff to be turned in as docx
<Ben64> doesn't openoffice have that ability
<theadmin> JoeDulin: LibreOffice can save to OpenXML (docx)
<jasef> Problem with LibreOffice and OpenOffice is that they sometimes screw up the formatting converting to/from .docx
<johzephine> is this the place to ask for help with ubuntu
<JoeDulin> theadmin, Oooh, nice. I've been waiting for that but never check. Usually use Google Docs, so I forget.
<krisss117> hi i have file .volume on desktop and i cant delete it
<sagetarian> best find ever = oo2gd ... imports and exports from LibreOffice to Google Docs
<chalcedony> wow! that was like an electric shock.. i clicked System > Preferences > Appearance and it turned things back before it opened the window
<binarycodes> latex my friends, latex is the answer to the docx madness
<krisss117> i cant connect to FTP
<krisss117> how i can delete the volume file ?
<jasef> Gdocs can save as ODT now
<Takyoji> Would be nice if we had another option of an open source software suite; it's too monoculture with there just primarily being OpenOffice/LibreOffice.
<Takyoji> open source office software suite*
<binarycodes> Takyoji: not interesting enough project for most hackers :P
<Takyoji> Google Docs could save as ODT for quite some time now last I recall
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: I wish there were more options as well
<purpleyuan> johzephine: yep
<sagetarian> Gdocs looks sexy now too :)
<JoeDulin> chalcedony, you probably installed something that tried to take appearance control away from Ubuntu. Would be my guess at least. So when you open that, it used it's settings instead
<Shirakawasuna> koffice was almost doing a good job before KDE 4
<krisss117> where nautilus map files, becouse when i put ls then i dont see that file
<Shirakawasuna> then they rebuilt everything and it's unusable
<Shirakawasuna> I hate the way openoffice/libreoffice handles scaling images.
<Takyoji> I just have a feeling that OpenOffice is a bit of bloat and mess (and perhaps some part due to Java or similar) that keeps people from innovating it
<chalcedony> JoeDulin, that was WEIRD.
<jasef> I can't stand LibreOffice
<Shirakawasuna> iirc a lot of the java was stripped out/made optional, Takyoji
<Takyoji> I think I still have issues with SVGs in OpenOffice, such as with transparency.
<chalcedony> jasef, you use calc?
<JoeDulin> Not a huge fan of LibreOffice myself. GDocs does the trick for me :-)
<Takyoji> So it's mostly C or C++ then, or?
<Shirakawasuna> yeah, it doesn't like svgs at all
<jasef> Used once.
<whmpoly> Does anyone set up ipv6 in ubuntu successful?
<Takyoji> I have IPv6 in Ubuntu, yes;
<Ben64> me too ^
<jasef> I love using Ubuntu on my laptop even though it has shit power management, but when I need office documents I reboot into Windows, just for MSOffice.
<Shirakawasuna> wikipedia says C++ and java
<Takyoji> there's also the #ipv6 channel (that I'm also in) that you can get support from if you can't get help from here.
<jasef> It's the only reason I keep Windows on my laptop.
<johzephine> I uhhhh uninstalled network manager and wicd (dumb move) because I was having troubles with my wireless.  Now I can't connect to the internet.  How do I reinstall wicd without an internet connection?
<symboliteracy> jasef, Open office not doing it?
<jasef> I hate OpenOffice lol
<Shirakawasuna> jasef: to save on some annoyance, you could try installing windows with virtualbox, then run office through that
<Shirakawasuna> that's what I do
<JoeDulin> jasef: Use a VM, save yourself some hassle :-)
<Takyoji> It works, and it does the job; but it could be better. :P
<KM0201> jasef: it's not that bad once you get used to it (i actually prefer it now)
<jasef> VirtualBox on my netbook would probably be a bad idea
<Takyoji> Although, for me it seems to crash quite a lot for me. xP
<KM0201> johzephine: that's gonna be a complex one
<Shirakawasuna> I would be fine with openoffice if 1) it handled large documents better, 2) it handled scaling images better, and 3) It had seamless document format conversion (doc, docx, odt, etc.)
<Takyoji> Specifically the latest iteration of LibreOffice through Ubuntu 11.04 repositories; I never had crashing issues at all before.
<johzephine> KM0201: :(  Know of any forum threads or anything that have a reasonable solution?
<johzephine> KM0201: I am pretty dense with ubuntu haha.
<jasef> KM0201, I've tried getting used to it, I just hate it. Always have and always will lol. Possibly just me but meh
<Shirakawasuna> right now, I'll make an awesome 800x60 image, and libreoffice will manage to make it blurry
<Takyoji> as for 'scaling images better', do you mean along the lines of preserving aspect ratio?
<Shirakawasuna> *800x600
<johzephine> KM0201: and my netbook doesn't have a cd drive, a lot of the solutions I've seen suggest a cd.
<KM0201> johzephine: ifi had to guess... (and it is strictly a guess)... if you still have an ubuntu live CD, you can boot your ubuntu install, add your live CD a an install source, and either install wicd, or install network manager, from the cd
<Takyoji> ahh, the antialiasing algorithm.
<vaev> johzephine: how do you connect to the net on the computer?
<JoeDulin> jasef: Netbooks do ok with VMs. Not great, but workable. Use WinXP if you have a choice.
<KM0201> johzephine: ugh
<jasef> NOOOO
<jasef> I hate WInXP
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: No, I mean not screwing them up entirely. By default, it seems to scale everything, and it has terrible artifacts/blurriness.
<jasef> Lol
<jasef> I like my Windows 7 :(
<johzephine> vaev: you mean how am I connected now?  I have a second computer.
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: I have to make my images at least 1000xwhatever to get them to look OK, but even then they're resized and a little fuzzy
<JoeDulin> jasef: If all you're using it for is Office, what does it matter? :-P
<Takyoji> ahh, like it's resizing the actual file itself and resaving it with lossy compression. :P
<vaev> johzephine: no I mean were you relying on wireless alone or can you connect it with a wire to your network?
<jasef> Because Windows XP is evil
<Takyoji> (within the document)
<jasef> Abhorrent
<jasef> Evil
<johzephine> vaev: I tried that, doesn't seem to connect.
<jasef> Disgusting...
<jasef> Stuff like that
<FloodBot1> jasef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasef> Sorry FloodBot1, I forgot.
<Takyoji> TERRORIST
<virtuelv> jasef: sounds like you're talking about Unity
<KM0201> vaev: if network manager and wicd is uninstalled, he won't be able to get online even with a wired connection
<vaev> johzephine: it wouldn't without network manager I imagine. command line is your friend now
<jasef> Yes, Unity is too. I use Gnome2 on 11.04
<jasef> I want 11.10 to release already so I can go back to Gnome3 and be stable.
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: It's doing something weird, I don't know how. I don't know why it defaults to resizing the images when it can't do that well.
<Takyoji> avoiding Unity as well; specifically because it's horrid for a multi-screen setup
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: I've actually come to like Unity. Took a bit, but it's kind of nice.
<Shirakawasuna> +1 xubuntu
<virtuelv> Takyoji: it's horrid for any set up
<chalcedony> if i download a new theme for window borders, and try it, am i stuck with it?
<vaev> hold on let me boot up to ubuntu on my laptop so I see what tools are available
<Takyoji> Yea, we all know that at least. :P
<johzephine> okay
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: nope
<virtuelv> Unity makes me want to throw my laptop across the room
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: you can choose any window borders you'd like, and revert easily.
<chalcedony> what i have is pretty ok, i don't really maybe want this new one
<virtuelv> It makes me want to use OS X instead
<virtuelv> that's how bad it is
<virtuelv> I hate OS X
<Takyoji> Unity is alright for casual use; but for actual productive work (i.e. multitasking), then it's not so good at all. xP
<Shirakawasuna> Unity could be just fine with a few tweaks
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: Well, it's pretty much replaced Gnome-Do for me. I very very very rarely actually click anything if I can avoid it
<chalcedony> how do you revert Shirakawasuna ?
<PsychoX75> Can the way that i mounted a drive has impact on how rights will be handled on it?
<jasef> Unity is fine on larger screens
<virtuelv> JoeDulin: I never used Gnome-Do, because it was a toy
<jasef> It's terrible on my netbook - the screen is too small
<virtuelv> Unity is even worse
<jasef> The sidebar needs scrolling all the time -.-
<whmpoly> I always use ubuntu 10.04,but when I use unity on the laptop of my friends, I want to throw it,too
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: Well, you're going to install a window border theme. In the same app that you use to switch themes (I forget the exact name, as I use xubuntu), there will be several options. One of them is the default. You can try them out right now if you'd like.
<purpleyuan> chalcedony: System>Preferences>Appearances, iirc
<virtuelv> that brings me to why I came in here
<lotuspsychje> unity rocks
<Shirakawasuna> chalcedony: it's going to be in 'appearances' or 'window borders'
<Takyoji> In my setup I have GNOME 2 right now, whereas on my right screen, I have a panel along the right (it's widescreen, so it doesn't feel very intruding on the screen space) which has various realtime system graphs (CPU, RAM, network, disk, SWAP, temperatures, etc) and since it's a panel, no application can overlap it.
<vaev> johzephine: connect the laptop with the wire and open up the terminal. then run "sudo dhclient"
<Takyoji> I have yet to be able to accomplish the same setup in Unity whatsoever
<virtuelv> I sort of need a distro that's reasonably recent
<vaev> let's try if that works at first
<JoeDulin> lotuspsychje: glad I'm not the only one doesn't hate it
<chalcedony> yes but i don't see "magically switch back to what you had"
<virtuelv> 11.04 was problematic on my machine, because I alternate between multi and single-screen setups
<PsychoX75> what's that pastebin site again?
<oxi> hi all
<virtuelv> but I really, really can't do my job with Unity
<PsychoX75> hi oxi
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: Unity has gone over-the-top into gnome interface philosophy mode :/
<virtuelv> does anyone have alternatives?
<jasef> My laptop screen is way too small, 1024x600.
<oxi>  can anyone helpme
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: In an effort to get a consistent, recognizable, and unique interface, they're sacrificing customizability and power.
<lotuspsychje> JoeDulin: i installed natty on my dads pc he's 70 years old, and finds everything back on unity
<chalcedony> what i want is something gray and blue with NO orange.
<Takyoji> might flee to LXDE. :P
<whmpoly> My question has no answer on ipv6 channel
<johzephine> vaev: the wire is in anothe room, and I can't move this computer.  hang on.
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: Have you given 11.10 a try? I don't know if it would be any better
<PsychoX75> Please check my FSTAB there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704746/
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: I'm using xfce (xubuntu) and it's great
<virtuelv> JoeDulin: this _is_ 11.10
<whmpoly> Did anyone use isatapd on ubuntu?
<oxi> im trying to send a file over bluetooth
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: XFCE 4.8 is sooooooo much better than previous xfces
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: My bad... :-P
<theadmin> Takyoji: Try XFCE, it's a very GNOME2-like desktop
<PsychoX75> Having troubles to change user or change rights.
<vaev> johzephine: you're not making this easy are you? :)
<oxi> but i got   unable to find service record bluetooth
<virtuelv> 11.10 has no traditional gn ome 2
<oxi> im on 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> Does the unity on 11.10 organize applications by category?
<Takyoji> I don't use ISATAPd at all; also just wait on #ipv6 and re-ask occasionally, someone will likely be able to answer.
<PsychoX75> the UUID is the way that i'm using to mount my raid drives. Thats the one i'm trying to share.
<Shirakawasuna> Because the one in natty doesn't and it drove me insane
<johzephine> vaev: haha, I just moved, all of my computers have been having power supply issues.  don't talk to me about easy.
<oxi>  and im using classic gnome
<Shirakawasuna> If I install a few new multimedia apps to try out several, I'm going to forget half of their names....
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: can you not install it? or maybe go with something like lxde and customize?
<lotuspsychje> jasef, you can make unity bar smaller with ccsm
<jasef> Or just don't use unity :P I'm okay with that.
<jasef> Thanks though
<rawfodog> Hi guys. I'm dual booting 2 linux distros. I deleted the other one to stick with my ubuntu variant. How do I get rid of the grub loader ?
<Shirakawasuna> in a normal app menu, I can go to the 'multimedia' category and find them, but not in unity ;)
<virtuelv> the lens system in unity is incredibly retarded, btw
<Shirakawasuna> rawfodog: Do you mean the grub entry for the other linux distro?
<Takyoji> Xfce just doesn't feel very appealing as being "more lightweight", as it's only a several MB less of a requirement than GNOME 2 is; while I've been able to get LXDE running on very minimal of RAM. :P
<JoeDulin> jasef: just enable the scale plugin from compiz and throw it on as a corner mouse gesture. it's very handy. i don't think i've ever actually used the side bar in unity
<rawfodog> sure, I just want it to boot ubuntu automatically now
<theadmin> Takyoji: Or you can use Mate, which is a gnome2 fork
<rawfodog> (there was only 2 OS for the grub)
<JoeDulin> jasef: I think scale is the right one. where it shows you all your open windows nice small like.
<george> can someone provide some moc help here?
<virtuelv> normally, when one has a text field, and you press tab, it's because you want to go the next field in a form, in other words, start navigating the results of what you typed
<virtuelv> in unity, it switches you to an entirely different lens
<xgt001> is mate packaged for ubuntu now?
<Shirakawasuna> rawfodog: I'm new to grub2, so... I would read up on it just to make sure, but I believe if you run sudo grub-setup things might just be fixed.
<theadmin> xgt001: Doubt that
<virtuelv> and the "Run application" lens in Unity is not part of the tab order, so if you want to get back to that, you have to press Alt-F2
<Shirakawasuna> rawfodog: you can verify beforehand by looking at /boot/grub/menu.cfg
<Shirakawasuna> rawfodog: (after grub-setup, before restarting)
<jasef> JoeDulin, I'll run ccsm and change the setting, and check unity soon lol
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: that is one thing i miss about gnome-do. i liked being able to launch apps and run commands from the same box
<NiceGuy> Hi beware a user here called GirlyGirl make people run rm -rm / to destroy system
<virtuelv> jasef: just ditch ubuntu rather than try unity
<Shirakawasuna> JoeDulin: 'synapse' is basically gnome do but better
<virtuelv> and what's with software centre
<Shirakawasuna> JoeDulin: and will let you do that
<virtuelv> I can understand wanting a more lightweight alternative than synaptic
<lotuspsychje> virtuelv: if you dont like ubuntu, why are you here?
<JoeDulin> Shirakawasuna: Unity gets me 90% of the way there with just a super key press. I'm happy with that. Thanks though :-)
<Shirakawasuna> I like the software center, personally
<virtuelv> lotuspsychje: because I have liked Ubuntu since 2004, and I'm seeing it's being destroyed by someone hell-bent on deciding what my computing experience should be like
<Takyoji> Software Center is decent; it just needs some responsiveness/performance tweaks
<virtuelv> yes, really - I've run Ubuntu since before the first release
<Shirakawasuna> JoeDulin: I totally understand. My entire experience with Unity is that it was 90% there ;).
<Entelin> I use ubuntu, but I dont use unity or gnome or anything, I just install openbox and disable the graphical login manager
<lotuspsychje> virtuelv: ubuntu is been better then ever in my opinion, if you dont like unity switch to classic
<virtuelv> Software center would have been decent, except installing stuff that isn't user-facing (e.g. libraries) is too hard
<Entelin> quite easy
<NiceGuy> Hi beware a user here called GirlyGirl make people run rm -rm / to destroy system
<Flannel> NiceGuy: PLease stop that.
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: Oh man. I tried out linux mint debian xfce in virtualbox, and that software center was suuuuper slow
<virtuelv> lotuspsychje: you missed the memo, there is no classic starting with the release that goes out on tuesday
 * peruchan runs  rm -rm /
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: I still do most of my installing with apt-get. Software center usually just for searching for something I don't know of yet
<Takyoji> "if you dont like unity switch to classic"; that option is going to be removed in either 11.10 or 12.04 :P
<virtuelv> from 11.10, all there is, is Unity
<Entelin> is openbox still in the new version?
<lotuspsychje> well then use unity
<virtuelv> Takyoji: it is removed in 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> xfce is so tiny, I kind of wish they just listed that as an option rather than gnome 2
<Shirakawasuna> isn't it something like 50mb?
<theadmin> NiceGuy: GirlyGirl is the nicest person I know, you troll. Fail choice :/
<Takyoji> I actually have the main Linux Mint (based from Ubuntu) on my laptop and it's fine.
<Entelin> xfce is fairly nice
<jasef> JoeDulin, Where do I go in CCSM to change the settings again?
<JZApples> Running Ubuntu 11.04, when I do a Unity search the files and folders all have the same icons.  Is there a way to correct this???????
<theadmin> NiceGuy: Well, the nicest around here :D
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: I'm sure someone will quickly build a gnome 2/3 package that gets you to a more traditional desktop
<lotuspsychje> if your pc cant handle unity requierments goto xubuntu
<JoeDulin> jasef: One moment, I'll have to look
<virtuelv> lotuspsychje: have you even tried xfce?
<Takyoji> I've never heard of Xfce scaling all the way down to 50MB
<Shirakawasuna> XFCE is great
<Entelin> xfce is nice, though I personally like openbox better
<Takyoji> also, "On Ubuntu, tests show that Xfce 4.6 has lower memory usage than GNOME 2.29 andKDE Plasma Desktop 4.4, but higher than LXDE 0.5"
<rww> !notunity-#ubuntu+1 | Takyoji: no it isn't
<ubottu> Takyoji: no it isn't: Ubuntu Oneiric uses GNOME 3 with the !Unity shell by default. To use GNOME Shell on Oneiric, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place a new entry in the Sessions dropdown on the login window.
<JoeDulin> Tried XFCE with hardy. Haven't touched it since
<PsychoX75> anyone has some know-how of FSTAB?
<Shirakawasuna> this is an old version, but this one's 18mb: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/5.1/x/xfce.html
<theadmin> JoeDulin: It's changed a lot
<JoeDulin> theadmin: I'm sure it has, but if I want lightweight I usually go with a customized LXDE
<JoeDulin> theadmin: Otherwise it's Ubuntu
<theadmin> JoeDulin: Meh, openbox + fbpanel + launchy ftw
<Takyoji> The point is it being shipped by default as an option from GDM, without installation of separate packages.
<Shirakawasuna> right...
<JoeDulin> theadmin: Compiz + Gnome-Do (or would try other launchers mentioned tonight) + lxpanel on the left and really small
<Shirakawasuna> Pushing Unity this hard is a bad idea when it doesn't have enough functionality or ease of use.
<Takyoji> think of the uninformed and those that aren't literate to understand to install the package to get the option.
<Shirakawasuna> Right
<Shirakawasuna> Those people will generally have someone else installing ubuntu for them
<jasef> -,- I find it kind of sad that ccsm's window is too big to fit on my screen and I have to alt-drag it
<Shirakawasuna> but now, when people complain that they can't figure out unity, there isn't a simple, 'select classic'. Instead someone has to come and install xubuntu or lubuntu or xfce or something else.
<Minalien> What people? Because it worries me that somebody has to have somebody else install Ubuntu. <.<
<HighOfficer_Bles> Jaga jaga jaga
<HighOfficer_Bles> yea yea
<Shirakawasuna> Minalien: every new linux user.
<HighOfficer_Bles> jaga jjaga jaga
<HighOfficer_Bles> yea yea
<HighOfficer_Bles> yea yea
<FloodBot1> HighOfficer_Bles: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeDulin> jasef: sorry about the delay. you're looking for Window Management -> Scale and Utility -> Scale Addons
<HighOfficer_Bles> lol
<virtuelv> lotuspsychje: besides, you're completely missing the point
<HighOfficer_Bles> sry
<srk9> I have been given a virtual machine running Ubuntu Server. On Gentoo, I can run "glsa-check -l" to view all security advisories that apply to installed software. IS there an equivalent command on Ubuntu?
<george> how can I get the song playing to use the filename like at the top instead of mp3 tag? http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/5408/mocf.png , the mp3 tags are all messed up
<virtuelv> my machine is entirely capable of handling Unity
<virtuelv> it's just that Unity is not created to please any user
<Takyoji> It's good that Unity no longer requires graphics acceleration
<Shirakawasuna> basically... as it is, Unity works like a power user desktop environment without enough configuration options to make it truly appealing for those users. So new users struggle to figure out what to do at all, intermediate users just deal with it, and power users look elsewhere.
<rww> !ot | Shirakawasuna
<theadmin> srk9: No, all security patches should install themselves.
<ubottu> Shirakawasuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JoeDulin> jasef: Under Bindings in Scale, the top option should be Initiate Window Picker and lets you pick a corner of the screen. I like bottom left
<PsychoX75> okay. I've got a problem with changing permissions for my shared raid system. It isn't accepting my changes. How come?  CHMOD and CHOWN is ignored.
<srk9> theadmin: I don't want the security patches to install themselves before I know what they do.
<virtuelv> but, a support question, if that's what we're supposed to ask here
<virtuelv> : What alternatives are there to Unity, Gnome shell, LXDE, KDE, XFCE that I'm not aware of?
<srk9> theadmin: Anyway, it is telling me that it has patches available and most of them are security patches. I want to see the advisory list.
<JoeDulin> jasef: The Scale Addons is so you can set it to let you get a kind of quick toggle big/small with right click
<virtuelv> I really can't use either of those
<theadmin> srk9: You can just read the update description, and we don't really have any advisory lists, sorry
<Shirakawasuna> virtualdirt: openbox
<srk9> theadmin: Oh. :(
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: I don't really know of any full fledged desktop environments other than those. But there are a ton of window managers
<jasef> Ohhh nice.
<srk9> theadmin: Is there a way to obtain a list of all explicitly installed packages on the system?
<GirlyGirl> srk9: You can select what kind of updates wanted in Software Sources
<Shirakawasuna> virtualdirt: You can also run entirely without a full desktop environment, and just use window managers + widget-types apps (e.g. xmonad + dzen)
<JoeDulin> jasef: It's my favorite. The only reason I still have a taskbar is because I like having a clock and a system tray
<srk9> GirlyGirl: Does that require X Windows?
<theadmin> srk9: Not a dpkg fan, sorry, wouldn't know to be honest...
<GirlyGirl> srk9: No if you know how to edit apt config files
<PsychoX75> -_-
<srk9> GirlyGirl: I know how to use vim, but i don't know about these files. They don't exist on Gentoo.
<umadbro> theadmin, ./configure;make;sudo make install fan?
<virtuelv> I sort of would like a full environment
<theadmin> umadbro: pacman :P
<umadbro> wait, gentoo?
<virtuelv> is there a fork of Gnome 2, that's maintained and in some distro?
<GirlyGirl> srk9: Err so why are you in ubuntu's support channel go to #gentoo
<srk9> umadbro: Yes. I am a Gentoo user. I was given a virtual machine running Ubuntu Server.
<srk9> GirlyGirl: I could do that, but they would send me here because I am asking for Ubuntu help.
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: (s)he wants to find an alternative to a Gentoo command for Ubuntu
<umadbro> the files exist in the Ubuntu Server
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: You could try customizing an environment. LXDE is pretty easy
<GirlyGirl> srk9: The config files are in /etc/apt
<srk9> GirlyGirl: Thanks.
<virtuelv> JoeDulin: I like LXDE, but last time I tried, it didn't work too well with my regular plugging and unplugging of external monitors
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: That makes sense. A lot. They're still a little behind
<GirlyGirl> srk9: aptitude's curses frontend might work too ... not sur if it can do that
<Shirakawasuna> srk9: http://superuser.com/questions/6338/how-do-you-track-which-packages-were-installed-on-ubuntu-linux
<Shirakawasuna> srk9: bow down before my googling
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: It probably wouldn't be too terribly hard to replace unity with gnome. From what I understand Unity is actually just kind of sitting on top of gnome. I think. Not really sure
<srk9> Shirakawasuna: Thanks
<virtuelv> JoeDulin: Yes, and for 11.04 that was sort of valid, because it was Gnome 2
<virtuelv> gnome 3 doesn't have classic, and getting the old gnome classic to run isn't exactly trivial
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: Have you given Linux Mint a try? I haven't heard much out of them recently, but if they're still around you might really like it
<Shirakawasuna> srk9: actually it doesn't seem to work like you want it to
<Shirakawasuna> srk9: it might be that this information just isn't tracked very well
<Shirakawasuna> srk9: You might need to parse /var/log/apt* stuff
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: They're built on Ubuntu last I knew, but use their own panels and stuff. You might hate it, you might love it.
<Takyoji> it is based from GNOME 2 still and other elements, yes
<RobbieCrash> anyone else having issues with launchpad ppas tonight?
<Shirakawasuna> what's wrong with xubuntu, virtuelv?
<Shirakawasuna> RobbieCrash: what kind of issues?
<Takyoji> I was looking at Linux Mint as an option for those disinterested in Unity (or of having to install gnome-panel and so on in 11.10 or later)
<virtuelv> Shirakawasuna: I've never liked XFCE
<RobbieCrash> Shirakawasuna super slow, many timeouts.
<virtuelv> it failed to do simple stuff, such as drag and drop of files
<Takyoji> I think Linux Mint would be the most comfortable for most, especially for those coming from Windows.
<RobbieCrash> happening with 3 different ppas I have on launchpad
<Shirakawasuna> virtuelv: You might want to give it another chance, it's much better than it used to be.
<virtuelv> Takyoji: when Mint too has to move to gnome 3, they're screwed
<virtuelv> Shirakawasuna: this was in 10.10
<virtuelv> I doubt all that much has happened
<Takyoji> in their most recent version (based from 11.04), it's not Unity
<JoeDulin> Takyoji: I had completely forgotten about it for a long time. I lost interest when I realized they didn't have a setup for LVMs
<Shirakawasuna> virtuelv: that's before release of XFCE 4.8. Also drag and drop should ahve worked back then as well?
<virtuelv> either way, I'm hoping that elementary OS is doing good
<PsychoX75> YES!!! FOUND IT!!! It had to do with the way that i mounted the drive.
<virtuelv> Shirakawasuna: not in whatever pathetic excuse they had for a file manager, no
<Takyoji> mounted as read-only, or?
<Shirakawasuna> virtualdirt: thunar. You can use whatever file manager you want, though. There's nothing wrong with using nautilus in xfce
<Shirakawasuna> virtualdirt: and I use drag+drop all the time in thunar
<Shirakawasuna> the elementary OS file manager looks interesting as well
<PsychoX75> Guys i have a note for you to take.
<JoeDulin> jasef: So what do you think of it?
<PsychoX75> NOTE: If you mount using UUID, it might make you unable to share/change user rights later on.  In my case i mounted in FSTAB like this: UUID=DC2A169E2A1675AC /mnt/TheVault	ntfs-3g auto,users,uid=1000,gid=100,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=1 37 0 0
<Suhel> Hello the ubuntu world
<fullmetal> psychox
<fullmetal> how did it go
<PsychoX75> fullmetal: now that i removed those options it worked. All my computers are seeing the ubuntu machine.
<PsychoX75> :)
<PsychoX75> thanks for the help ppl
<Suhel> PsychoX75: contracts :-)
<Shirakawasuna> virtuelv: Not trying to start an argument, just wanted to point to xfce as a pretty good next-of-kin to gnome 2. I'll be quiet now ;)
<Takyoji> I need to poke with Xubuntu again some time; I haven't touched it myself for like at least half a year or more
<Takyoji> Is Xubuntu only LTS releases?
<GirlyGirl> Takyoji: No
<Takyoji> erm, yearly
<AngrySCV> I've got a computer with 2 hard drives, but only one mounts when I boot. How do I mount it through the terminal? Both the /media and /mnt directories are empty.
<Shirakawasuna> Takyoji: it's released just like ubuntu/kubuntu
<GirlyGirl> Takyoji: Same release cycle for all official varrians ... kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu and edubuntu
<Suhel> What versions of ubuntu right now are running on old kernel version?
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: All
<jasef> JoeDulin, Sorry for the delay - something came up. Still in Gnome2 atm, but what Ive seen of it is pretty awesome
<Shirakawasuna> AngrySCV: First you figure out what it's called by using sudo fdisk -l.
<Takyoji> http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu '11.04', '10.04' listed as the only options
<sorahn> hey guys, sorry if this is the wrong channel, but what's the best (most secure) way to set up my web server so that www-data has write access and my user has write access
<Takyoji> Although I didn't notice 10.10 hidden at the side in the news
<GirlyGirl> sorahn: May #ubuntu-offtopic then
<Shirakawasuna> AngrySCV: Or alternatively, you use a file manager like nautilus/whatever you're using and find on the left panel the volume
<AngrySCV> only the main one is showing, not the slave.
<Suhel> Girlygirl: by old I meant the ones which didn't have the powerbug
<thenickperson> Hey, can someone please help me with an annoying software installation issue?
<Shirakawasuna> AngrySCV: sudo fdisk -l only shows one drive?
<Suhel> Older than 2.6.8 or something
<AngrySCV> yes
<Shirakawasuna> thenickperson: I can try
<sorahn> GirlyGirl: alright thanks :)
<PsychoX75> fullmetal: the thing that made it difficult for me is that i had too many options while mounting. I removed them all and it came like this:  UUID=DC2A169E2A1675AC /mnt/TheVault	ntfs-3g rw,nfs=utf8
<Shirakawasuna> AngrySCV: Do you know for a fact that it should be getting recognized? Do you dualboot/did it appear when you ran a livecd?
<PsychoX75> U guys are the best...
<PsychoX75> ciao
<JoeDulin> AngrySCV: Usually bad news. Either it's not plugged in right (hope for this), or there is something worse wrong. At least, that's been my experience
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: What power bug
<virtuelv> either way, I can't stick with Unity
<Shirakawasuna> AngrySCV: I'm guessing you might still need to fiddle with jumper settings
<sdz> can anyone recommend an x terminal emulator (not associated with a windows manager) that doesn't feel so primitive (like mrxvt)?
<Takyoji> GirlyGirl: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/07/237222/kernel-bug-means-linux-power-usage-remains-high
<Suhel> Girlygirl: the power regression bug
<thenickperson> Shirakawasuna: I added a special PPA for beta releases of GIMP. I unisntalled gimp, and now I'm trying to ugprade my packages via apt-get. However, it tells me "Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<virtuelv> I think I'm going to give gnome-shell a longer try before I find something entirely different
<theadmin> sdz: Try Sakura or Terminal.
<theadmin> sdz: Yes, "Terminal" is a name of a terminal emulator, ridiculous isn't it
<Shirakawasuna> thenickperson: ah yes, I had that issue as well
<Suhel> Thenickperson: do a force install
<JoeDulin> virtuelv: good luck with that
<Shirakawasuna> thenickperson: make sure you've run sudo apt-get autoremove as well
<thenickperson> Suhel: force install? how?
<fullmetal> throw in a purge for good measure
<Shirakawasuna> purge the nonbelievers
<fullmetal> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge (packagename)
<thenickperson> Shirakawasuna: oh, I didn't do autoremove or purge, good idea. let's try it :P
<JoeDulin> purging is fun
<theadmin> fullmetal: --purge comes before autoremove
<fullmetal> does it?
<theadmin> fullmetal: Anything after operations (install, remove, autoremove, update, upgrade) is considered a package name
<Maccer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI -- Excuse me, what the fuck did I just watch.
<Suhel> thenickperson: try purge first
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 ... says fixed ... but you can compile your own kernel
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix committed]
<thenickperson> this is only deleting things I DONT need for toher packages, right?
<fullmetal> man autoremovee
<theadmin> thenickperson: Right
<Suhel> Girlygirl: it says fixed. But it ain't. Read my comment Der the #191
<theadmin> thenickperson: It's like "pacman -Rcs" if that tells you anything
<Johnny_Giggles> Who's looking forward to 11.10?
<fullmetal> ill look forward to it when its stable
<theadmin> Johnny_Giggles: People in #ubuntu+1.
<Minalien> lmfao, Maccer. XD
<Suhel> Johnny_Giggles: me
<thenickperson> 11.10 is awesome, I'm on the beta. :D
<Takyoji> Yea, I've seen that one before, makes me cringe
<Shirakawasuna> Johnny_Giggles: me. Then thunderbird will work with the indicator applet
<Suhel> Fullmetal: by stable what do you mean?
<thenickperson> I finished purging gimp stuff, now what?
<cringe> Takyoji: cringe :O
<cringe> lol
<Suhel> I wish I'd a desktop instead of a laptop
<Shirakawasuna> thenickperson: try updating/upgrading again
<fullmetal> proven on more hardware... had a massive fallout with some customers running wubi when they upgraded
<miki> the beta seems stable enough for me i'm running it now runs fine on this acer laptop anyways
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Well maybe you issue has nothing to do with the kernel
<fullmetal> for some it was a conversion killer
<Takyoji> they also did a follow up portion to that short to make the community look like it's practically 4chan; because of the people that were trolling the person's Facebook page. :P
<Takyoji> in regards of the video
<fullmetal> suhel: make sense?
<Suhel> Girlygirl: please explain, my battery life has reduced 15% and it don't last more than an hour while using ubuntu
 * Takyoji changes his username to 'and' in response to cringe
<Suhel> fullmetal: yeah am having those problems too
<JoeDulin> Suhel: You don't happen to have one of those laptops that has the dedicated + integrated graphics cards, do you?
<Suhel> Fullmetal: just was confirming
<fullmetal> gotchha
<JoeDulin> Suhel: I.e. Intel i3 + some nVidia card
<Suhel> Joedulin: I don't know what do you mean but I got a 1gb nvdia graphics card
<Suhel> Joedulin: I got I5
<thenickperson> installing gimp again through apt-get
<JoeDulin> Suhel: And your computer says nVidia Optimus on it somewhere?
<none> Hello i need some help
<Suhel> It's so hard to chat with a touch screen
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Since when has it reduced or is this a comparison between Ubuntu and windows
<none> I am trying to get fish to work on xchat ubuntu
<fullmetal> hate that vid.
<Suhel> Joedulin: how do I check it?
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Also a dell xps is a computer with performance over battery life
<fullmetal> who posted
<thenickperson> .... what the freaking hell is ubuntu's new splash screen? O_O
<Takyoji> Maccer
<JoeDulin> GirlyGirl: I think his problem is that Ubuntu doesn't play well with nVidia Optimus (or, dedicated + integrated graphics). I have the same problem, Ubuntu KILLS my battery
<none>  I am trying to get fish to work on xchat ubuntu
<Takyoji> it's their followup that annoyed me a bit more http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQekFkgpFJs
<fullmetal> yetch.
<fullmetal> its like watching a crack addict go through withdrawls
<talntid> i hate you......
<talntid> I clicked a related video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=RqzXqxNiiEc
<talntid> and now, i feel suicide upon me.
<Takyoji> 'new splash screen' referring to the login screen or boot screen?
<GirlyGirl> !ot Takyoji
<JoeDulin> Suhel: If it's anything like my laptop (i3 + nVidia card), Ubuntu is only using the integrated graphics that comes with the i-whatever processors. Trouble is, your nVidia card is still drawing juice. You have to jump through hoops to turn it off
<GirlyGirl> !ot | Takyoji
<ubottu> Takyoji: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<none> isnt this a support channel?
<Suhel> Girlygirl: I happened to see applications after installing ubuntu and it said having battery capacity around 95% after few hours of usage it dropped to 79%
<Minalien> none: look at the PM I sent you.
<fullmetal> none: it is, whatcha got
<Minalien> He's having issues getting fish to work with XChat
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Can you install "powertop"
<z3ro3x> I'm trying to connect Pidgin to Facebook Chat via XMPP.  Not having much luck.  Not sure where to start to figure out why it's not working.  Could use some help.
<Suhel> Joedulin: really? How do I disable that??
<JoeDulin> Well, what exactly is your computer model? I'll poke around and see if that is really the problem
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Then run powertop from terminal
<Suhel> Girlygirl: will you be available on Monday? It's weekend so kinda away from home I've powertop but I don't have laptop with me right now
<Suhel> Joedulin: dell xps 15 l1520x
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: maybe don't know
<Suhel> Tbh I didn't have these problems on Natty
<engineglue> the left button bar is irritating
<Suhel> Girlygirl: I'll check out, still if you wont be available can you tell me what I need to check on powertop
<Suhel> Engineglue: install gnome shell and use gnome desktop
<fullmetal> or xfce or kde
 * Suhel using andchat on android :-)
<fullmetal> or openbox?
<fullmetal> oh
<t0ken> or ratpoison
<t0ken> =)
<engineglue> Suhel.. does that remove the button bar
<Suhel> fullmetal: what ubuntu version are you using?
<fullmetal> 10.10 on the normal
<fullmetal> but #! on the mobile
<fullmetal> its all in the debian family
<Suhel> Engineglue: it doesn't it just gives you an option on loginscreen whether to login with unity or gnome
<engineglue> Oh i see
<Suhel> Fullmetal: by !# did you mean Irc?
<engineglue> Suhel -- thanks I'll have to try it out
<fullmetal> no
<fullmetal> crunch bang
<Suhel> Engineglue: :-)
<fullmetal> debian installer with a script
<engineglue> Suhel .. do you work on the Ubuntu team?
<Suhel> Fullmetal: oh I've heard about it
<fullmetal> not for the average bear but it is faster...
<Suhel> Engineglue: no ways, I'm a newbie :-)
<fullmetal> less package inclusion
<engineglue> Suhel: oh okay
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: generally on most systems battery life is less on ubuntu than windows .... batteries die out quickly you can check battery health with cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info ... I've had really bad experiences with dell batteries dying to quickly
<engineglue> Suhel: do you code?
<Suhel> Fullmetal: what mobile you are using
<fullmetal> EEE pc
<fullmetal> 1000hd
<engineglue> GirlyGirl: I heard it has to do with CPU stepping..
<Suhel> Girlygirl: how did you Cope up with that? It's really sad that ubuntu is hard on laptops
<Suhel> Engineglue: no ways, I'm a mechanical engineer..  don't know anything about coding
<Suhel> Fullmetal: ah nice :-)
<engineglue> Suhel: Cool, so you work on robots?
<engineglue> Suhel: :)
<armis71> sup
<engineglue> hello
<fullmetal> armis
<Suhel> Engineglue: I work on steam turbines :-)
<fullmetal> what you got
<armis71> just installed ubuntu with unity
<engineglue> Suhel: cool.
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: I don't expect a dell xps to give good life even on WIndows ... My dell batteries and that of friends die of in 2 - 2.5 years with windows itself ... this is the battery healt on my two year old ASUS ... total capacity oabove designed capacity http://paste.ubuntu.com/704756/ gives me 8 h on ubuntu and 10h on xp with wifi off
<fullmetal> armis. questions?
<JoeDulin> Suhel: Ok, it's hard to be sure so when you do get back to your laptop just look at all the stickers on it (assuming you didn't remove them all) and see if any say Optimus. If they do, then I can help you. I'm pretty sure it does use Optimus though, and that is where your power problems lie.
<Suhel> Girlygirl: 8hours? Omg that's a lot
<armis71> chkconfig is that mostly used in ubuntu?
<Suhel> Joedulin: thanks alot :-)
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: its a netbook EeePC 1005ha
<fullmetal> armis71: not familiar with that command
<armis71> GirlyGirl: cool thats what im on right now..
<Minalien> That you expected a netbook to have a decent battery in the first place is probably the biggest problem. >.>
<armis71> what do you use for firewall in ubuntu, aside from ufw
<JoeDulin> GirlyGirl: On Windows I can get up to 6 hours from my Acer running very similar components as Suhel
<fullmetal> armis71: firestarter is a good gui
<Suhel> Girlygirl: oh that's cool,
<fullmetal> watch incoming traffic with etherape
<engineglue> My vostro 1500 runs for about 2 hours on ubuntu VS 4 hours on Windows 7.
<fullmetal> and outbound
<JoeDulin> 15", I'm an i3 he's an i5, nVidia switchable graphics. The really big difference would be the battery itself I think
<engineglue> That's with a 9 cell battery.
<GirlyGirl> JoeDulin: So do I on my Acer but on dell xps no. In fact I know someone's dell mini that had a battery that died in a year
<engineglue> Intel Duo core
<Suhel> Joedulin: am I the only one that has only 2.5 hours backup????
<armis71> im using eeepc 1005ha also with fedora
<Suhel> I'm scared now, my battery would die too lol
<engineglue> Ooooh switchable graphics. I forgot about that.
<fullmetal> eeesh fedora...
<JoeDulin> GirlyGirl, Suhel: huh, guess they do suck. Guess you could get an after market battery Suhel
<fullmetal> not my favorite distro
<JoeDulin> fullmetal: agreed
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: No I used to get 2h on my XPS m1530 C2d before the battery died
<engineglue> you could dual boot and run windows 7 on the go.
<JoeDulin> engineglue: switchable graphics are horrible in linux thus far.
<fullmetal> armis71 are you set on that distro or are you looking for something better
<RobbieCrash> should this work as a cron job? "@reboot sleep 60; zfs mount ZFS"
<Suhel> Girlygirl: what battery you replaced after it? Original dell or some other?
<butteredpopcorn> how do i download libstdc++3?
<engineglue> Joe: that's what i've heard
<engineglue> Joe: very sad.
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itprohardware/thread/c6c043e6-eeb1-4e61-870d-896ca2f865d6
<Suhel> Joedulin: yupz I guess so
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: I did not replace it as like I said a Dell XPS is not like a portable thing to use on the go ... its like a desktop replacement
<JoeDulin> engineglue: Yeah, typically it's either eat battery life and use a kind of hacked X or use only integrated
<armis71> fullmetal: thats what i have on my netbook but i got centOS, ubuntu, mint, redhat on virtual machines
<armis71> fullmetal: so im still shopping
<Minalien> Popcorn: have you tried sudo apt-get install libstdc++3" ?
<fullmetal> ubuntu alternate is ok if you want encryption but i like #! for speed
<engineglue> Joe: I suppose you could also run integrated primarily and reboot for dedicated when needed.
<armis71> fullmetal: im not used to debian and apt-get
<Suhel> Girlygirl: looks like I Made a bad choice going for xps lol
<fullmetal> armis71: could be worth it... package support is better
<GirlyGirl> Suhel: Sometimes I wonder if its on purpose as Dell writes on the battery "by new batteries at Http://dell.com
<GirlyGirl> buy
<popcorn> Minalien: im not a sudo user
<JoeDulin> engineglue: Yeah. You can turn the dedicated card on and off, but I haven't tried combining the two. Don't see a problem with it though because I have to run a command to even use my nVidia card
<nixmaniack> i want to enable multitouch on my new Asus K53S laptop? Where do I start?
<Suhel> My phone battery is dying bye Girlygirl Joedulin fullmetal and engineglue
<qa> hi
<armis71> fullmetal:  apt-get?  im trying to get used to it
<qa> 大家好
<Suhel> Girlygirl: lmao so true
<fullmetal> suhel: later
<RobbieCrash> should this work as a cron job, it's in the crontab for root? "@reboot sleep 60; zfs mount ZFS"
<JoeDulin> Suhel: Good luck. When will you be back to your laptop?
<engineglue> Suhel: bye
<engineglue> Good night everyone
<engineglue> Im out
<llutz_> RobbieCrash: cron-syntax sound right, so if your zfs.. works it should. you should consider using full pathes in cronjobs
<popcorn> Minalien: it says cannot find any package named libstdc++3
<fullmetal> armis71: sudo apt-get install / remove (package name)
<JoeDulin> night engine
<Suhel> Joedulin: tomorrow evening according to my time,  like after1 day and 8hours
<popcorn> is there a online file directory for libstdc++3?
<RobbieCrash> llutz so do @reboot sleep 60; /sbin/zfs mount ZFS?
<llutz_> RobbieCrash: to be on the safe side, yes. cron runs in a limited environment, so you have to make sure binaries were found
<RobbieCrash> ok, thanks
<JoeDulin> ok, i'm out guys. have a nice night
<fullmetal> popcorn: missing package?
<fullmetal> try
<fullmetal> http://www.digitalsanctum.com/2007/01/28/libstdc-libc62-2so3-on-ubuntu/
<popcorn> fullmetal: the package i need though is libstdc++.so.3
<RobbieCrash> is there a way to measure peak RAM usage long term? Like, over the course of a month?
<fullmetal> popcorn: check the url, the library is contained within the package
<Olotila> Is there a HDD benchmark similar to CrystalDiskMark
<Olotila> I tested in windows, would be interesting to see ubuntu server comparison
<punto> hi.. how do I open a .dmg file? can I mount it?
<llutz_> punto: you have to convert it into iso
<GirlyGirl> punto: Isn't dmg for OS X
<popcorn> fullmetal: couldn't find any package by regex
<theadmin> punto: It's an OS X disk image... You have to convert it into an ISO, but it'll be useless altogether on Linux
<Olotila> Disk Utility shows cache results
<Olotila> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/10/28101590141-orig.jpg
<fullmetal> punto: http://www.arsgeek.com/2007/01/23/ubuntu-quicktip-converting-max-dmg-images-into-iso-images/
<fullmetal> popcorn: distro?
<Olotila> this is what crystaldiskmark shows in windows
<RudyValencia> How is Linux related to Unix?
<Olotila> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/10/28103022752-orig.jpg
<fullmetal> unix + linus torvalds = linux
<fullmetal> ok ok and stallman
<llutz_> RudyValencia: see wikipedia, offtopic here
<popcorn> i need to download it on ubuntu so i can ftp to a freebsd shell
<Entelin> unix is kinda a vauge term,  taken specifically it would mean att's unix.  everything else is "unix like" including linux
<Entelin> so linux is "unix like" just like every other unix
<ripper003> looking to run thunderbird as a background process so on startup I get any new mail notifications I might have?
<Entelin> at least as far as the comparison is relevent of course.  theres vastly more software for linux
<none> anyone here use fish with xchat?
<ntaiyl> how do i list the usb's connected to the computer constantly?  I know lsusb lists them, but i want it to keep running so that i can see what i attached
<theadmin> ntaiyl: watch -n 1 lsusb
<popcorn> fullmetal: i am not a sudo user on my freebsd shell so i cant apt get the package if i can download it as a zip that would be great
<ntaiyl> theadmin: thanks :)
<llutz_> ntaiyl: watch (-n xx) lsusb
<fullmetal> popcorn brb
<AngrySCV> Thanks for the help. It was a bad connection to the drive.
<allu2> good morning, who can i help? :P
<fullmetal> popcorn: http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/limit/3/srodzaj/1/dl/40/search/libstdc%2B%2B-libc6.2-2.so.3/field%5B%5D/1/field%5B%5D/2
<theadmin> allu2: lol
<lassekongo83> Anyone here good at javascript? I need to get 2 simple gnome-shell-extensions to work for 3.2. :P
<dskw> i do have a question. :p when selecting multiple files within nautilus, and checking the properties, i'd like to see the total size in 2 decimal points (for example, 3.59 GB). is there any setting for this?
<popcorn> fullmetal: which one do i download?
<fullmetal> what matches your distro?
<fullmetal> depends on the target machine
<AngrySCV> any idea how to make wake on lan work? Can the computer be shutdown entirely, or does it have to be in hibernate (or even sleep). My router has tomato and I believe it is set up for wol correctly. The bios is set to wol.
<popcorn> fullmetal: freebsd
<fullmetal> angrySCV: its like magic packets. the network card has to be listening
<fullmetal> specific series of packets is sent and the card wakes up the machine
<allu2> AngrySCV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan
<fullmetal> popcorn: they try http://ftp6.ua.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/misc/fbsd-compat/
<ntaiyl> hi guys, wanted some help, tried a lot of things, can't seem to use my printer :(
 * popcorn <3 fullmetal 
<ntaiyl> I have a canon lbp2900B printer. I installed the drivers mentioned on the site (cndrvcups-capt and cndrvcups-common_2.30).
<ntaiyl> Now the printer is connected, I installed it via the GUI, and using lpstat the printer does show.
<ntaiyl> Now whenever I give a printing job it doesn't print. What do I do
<fullmetal> popcorn: what is <3
<HighOfficer_Bles> hello
<dskw> heart, or love :p
<fullmetal> ty
<HighOfficer_Bles> jaga jaga jaga
<ntaiyl> anyone?
<HighOfficer_Bles> yea yea yea
<fullmetal> ntaiyl: elaborate
<fullmetal> model, distro
<HighOfficer_Bles> 11.10
<HighOfficer_Bles> server
<ntaiyl> fullmetal: printer
<ntaiyl> which info do you want me to put here?
<fullmetal> is it an hp
<fullmetal> ?
<fullmetal> and what os are you using
<fullmetal> ubuntu 10.10?
<fullmetal> 11.04?
<ntaiyl> I have a canon lbp2900B printer. I installed the drivers mentioned on the site (cndrvcups-capt and cndrvcups-common_2.30).
<ntaiyl>  Now the printer is connected, I installed it via the GUI, and using lpstat the printer does show.
<ntaiyl> ubunutu 10.10
<fullmetal> ntaiyl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645839
<ntaiyl> fullmetal:
<ntaiyl> fullmetal: I've done that. The drivers are installed and the printer does show up. It is connected. The printing also takes in job queues, just keeps them in a processing state and does not print
<fullmetal> reboot after the install?
<fullmetal> @ntaiyl
<ntaiyl> fullmetal: yup.
<fullmetal> 3 times?
<fullmetal> just kidding
<AngrySCV> I'm entering the command in double quotes and receiving the message in single quotes "sudo ethtool -s eth0 wol g"  'Cannot get current wake-on-lan settings: Operation not supported  not setting wol' does this mean that I can't do wake on lan with this card? Typing sudo ethtool eth0 gives me a "no data available" error.
<fullmetal> can you see any errors by entering dmesg in the terminal
<allu2> AngrySCV: did you enable it in bios?
<AngrySCV> yes
<fullmetal> if its on in bios then the card supports it
<AngrySCV> it is not an onboard ethernet card (it's too old)
<fullmetal> then bios wont help that card
<AngrySCV> it's in one of the pci slots if I've got my terms right
<popcorn> fullmetal: its downloaded as libstdc++.so.3.i386.20040525    what do i do with that?
<allu2> AngrySCV: you have enabled wake up from USB/PCI
<allu2> ?
<AngrySCV> if it's in the bios they yes
<AngrySCV> then not they
<allu2> AngrySCV: the part "Using a non integrated NIC" should be useful
<mikunos> Hi guys, I need a little help to solve  an audio problem in my box. I have tried to set Amarok in my gnome distro and after the reboot the audio is disappeared! Why?
<fullmetal> popcorn: not teribly familiar with freebsd. but this may help
<fullmetal> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html
<allu2> mikunos: is pulseaudio alive?
<mikunos> allu2 Daemon already running.
<allu2> you can get to volume control?
<mikunos> yes
<mikunos> all volume are up
<allu2> hmm so it should be ok..
<allu2> surely no mute box activated?
<mikunos> yes of course :)
<allu2> pastebin output of dmesg
<mikunos> Amarok and Rythmbox seems play the audio without sound
<allu2> mikunos: can you hear any sound ?
<allu2> mikunos: or is it just the amarok and rythmbox
<mikunos> no any sound
<mikunos> I can't hear nothing
<mikunos> this is my dmesg http://pastie.org/2664492
<fullmetal> mikunos: http://www.mygnulinux.com/?p=129
<fullmetal> you may be missing a dependency
<mikunos> fullmetal I can't hear any sound, system sound included. After adding these libraries and reboot the system the audio is disappeared ---> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg phonon-backend-xine
<fullmetal> go into sound prefrences and change the default mixer...
<mikunos> done
<mikunos> no result
<fullmetal> hmmm
<mikunos> I have tested all the mixer
<miki> reboot?
<mikunos> done too
<allu2> mikunos: you have more then one audio device?
<mikunos> yes and checked both
<fullmetal> double check the plugs?
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> let me check them again
<fullmetal> its happened to the best of us... just wierd for it to all go out like that and then "play" with no error codes
<mikunos> the main audio device is: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<mikunos> exactly
<mikunos> no errors appears
<mikunos> I am playing a mp3 with rythmbox and it doesn't play any sound
<mikunos> it's strange
<fullmetal> does it rush through the track
<allu2> mikunos: in the output tab of sound preferences, what there reads as "connector"
<fullmetal> or play at normal speed
<fullmetal> ?
<mikunos> yes nomal speed
<fullmetal> ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mikunos> seems that  the music play as usual
<mikunos> but witout sound
<mikunos>  allu2: Analog Stereo Duplex
<mikunos> sorry Analog Speakers
<miki> kinda reminds me when my sound card went out on me on an integraded ibm desktop :P
<Atharva> Hi....how can I know that where is my usb flash drive mounted ? (I want to know the mount point)
<allu2> mikunos: does changing it give any results
<mikunos> nothing
<allu2> Atharva: i guess in /media
<mikunos> If I change it nothing change
<fullmetal> atharva: usually in /mnt or /media
<Atharva> allu2 fullmetal : In terminal which command to type ?
<fullmetal> cd /mnt or  cd /media
<allu2> Atharva: cd /media + tab
<mikunos> fullmetal allu2 the sound is inside the headphone!!!!
<allu2> well i'm off for now
<fullmetal> mikunos: then its solved....
<mikunos> not in the speakers!
<fullmetal> external perp
<fullmetal> allu2: bis spater!
<mikunos> solved!
<mikunos> the female jack!
<none> anyone use fish in xchat?
<Ben64> <---
<Atharva> allu2  : I am in cli and want to open usb which I plugged in...any idea ?
<Ben64> cd /media/<flashdrive>
<qin> Atharva: mount; or: sudo fdisk -l
<qin> Atharva: or: df -h
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: sudo mount /dev/device /path/to/mountpoint
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: then cd /path/to/mountpoint
<root> hello
<Atharva> GirlyGirl , qin : Thanks a lot...that was what I was searching for.. :)
<Atharva> GirlyGirl : I m back 2 ubuntu  ;)
<AngrySCV> power on through usb and pci are on in bios just like the non integrated Nci instructions say to check, and there is nowhere to connect a power cable onto the card so it isn't that it needs power form the power supply while the computer is off. I appreciate your help so far allu2.
<karex> Is there any difference in writing shell script between ubuntu, solaris, and max os?
<fullmetal> out for tonight
<fullmetal> Cheers!
<Tetsuo55> Hello, i have been suffering from a problem where the computer gets slower and slower over time, after 2-3 days everything will lag badly and sometimes the lag takes so long that apps crash and wifi disconnects
<Tetsuo55> my computer is now in this laggy mode, what can i do to troubleshoot the cause?
<qin> karex: You mean bash? Minor differences, if any. bash can be 100% portable if you want.
<popcorn> i have downloaded a new shared library how do i use it with my program that needs it?
<freifahr1> hi all
<freifahr1> are questions about hardware, a netbook and using ubuntu on it in specific, ok in this channel or is there a better place to ask?
<Atharva> GirlyGirl : And what if I want to unmount it ?
<llutz_> popcorn: put it into /usr/local/lib (make sure its inyour ld.so.conf*) and run "sudo ldconfig -a"
<qin> Atharva: sudo umount /mount/path/
<popcorn> llutz_: what if i dont have sudo privs or access to /usr
<jester-> Atharva: sudo umont /path/to/mountpoint
<raju> is there any difference between gnome and gnome-do
<Tetsuo55> here is my TOP output: http://pastebin.com/x3FcW63M
<qin> raju: Yes.
<raju> qin could you please give me more info
<qin> !info gnome > raju
<qin> !info gnome-do > raju
<raju> thank you qin
<llutz_> popcorn: maybe setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH on the dir you put the lib in would work, idk
<popcorn> llutz_: how would i implement that?
<raju> qin,  which one is best ?
<raju> qin,  oh no no now i got it
<llutz_> popcorn: try "LD_LIBRARY_PATH=~/wherever/your/lib/is  yourbinary-to-run"
<qin> raju: ok, gnome is your desktop (as you see it) with all fancy stuff, gnome-do is optional fancy stuff.
<Atharva> qin : for example if I mounted a fs on /home, ie  sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /home  , Is it correct
<ThinkT510> Atharva: you should mount to a seperate directory (preferable one that is empty)
<qin> Atharva: mounting in /home is not correct, but you got idea right. sudo mkdir /media/myusb && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/myusb
<ThinkT510> Atharva: first make sure the directory exists
<Atharva> ThinkT510 qin : Let me try..
<mao> /et/securetty文件里的Embedded Freescale i.MX ports是什么啊，可以注释掉吗
<ThinkT510> !zh | mao
<ubottu> mao: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qin> !cn | mao
<mao> I' sorry没看清楚频道
<arewenotmen67> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Atharva> qin : Now the fs has mounted..now what to cd /... ?
<qin> Atharva: cd /media/myusb; ls -l
<AngrySCV> So can anyone help me with wake on lan if I've already followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan. The errors I'm getting when typing the commands say that no data is avaliable about eth0, the non integrated NIC
<freifahrt> i'm thinking about purchasing the Toshiba AC100-10v. 512MB on board RAM, 1GHz Tegra250 cpu. it comes with a customised Android2.2. In case this OS is not to my liking will it be possible to install ubuntu on this hardware?
<Atharva> qin : ok mkdir creates a dir..how to delete it ?
<ThinkT510> Atharva: don't delete it if it is in use, first you should unmount
<qin> Atharva: *After you unmount usb* : sudo rm -r /media/myusb
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: umount /dev/device
<ThinkT510> GirlyGirl: you missed sudo
<GirlyGirl> ThinkT510: Atharva sudo umount /dev/device
<Atharva> GirlyGirl ThinkT510 qin : When I try to unmount , it says device is busy...I am not at all using it..what to do ?
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Its because the device is well busy
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Some background process is using it
<Jordan_U> qin: Atharva: Fo deleting directories that should be empty "rmdir" is safer.
<GirlyGirl> Atharva: Try cd'ing out of the directory
<ThinkT510> Atharva: have you opened anything from the usb?
<qin> Atharva: leave usb directory
<qin> Jordan_U: Thx, noted.
<Jordan_U> qin: You're welcome.
<Atharva> qin : Great.....I was in cd myusb :P
<LemonAid> From my Ububtu running laptop, i`m connected to my win 7 pc, with Netcat, and i am in a CMD shell. From that shell, i`m trying to start a new Netcat server, but i get "'nc' is not recognised as an internal or external command..".  (wrong place to ask?)
<sammy> erm an easy one, trying to help a friend who is using kde, she's trying to run kate to edit a file she needs root for. whats the kde equiv to gksudo?
<ActionPa1snip> sammy: kdesudo
<Atharva> qin : Is it the same procedure to mount cd-dvd ?
<sammy> ActionPa1snip: danke
<qin> Atharva: It is time to: man mount. All examples are there.
<ThinkT510> Atharva: unless they get automatically mounted, yes
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Though "kdesu" would be more recommended
<llutz_> LemonAid: you'll need to install netcat/nc on your w7-pc too
<sgs2_usr> anyone can help on the bluetooth-applet?
<sammy> GirlyGirl: to run kate? 'kdesu kate' like so?
<GirlyGirl> sammy: Yes
<sammy> relayed, danke
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: there is no kdesu here
<Atharva> GirlyGirl ThinkT510 qin : Thanks  :) ..Will trouble you again if I struck somewhere :P
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: kdesudo is though
<sgs2_usr> who can help me on the docking statino issue with my HP EliteBook 8540w?
<LemonAid> llutz_: It`s installed, since i am connecting trough Netcat.
<llutz_> LemonAid: but not in your PATH, so call it with full path. sry no idea how windows handles this
<GirlyGirl> ActionPa1snip: No "kdesu" on Kubuntu ?? That is weird
<qin> !info kdesu
<ubottu> Package kdesu does not exist in natty
<sammy> would anyone running natty with apt-key installed be kind enough to install debian-archive-keyring and tell me if the post install script properly runs apt-key and adds the key? the docs for debian-archive-keyring says it should run apt-key to add the key if it exists, but its not working here, and I figured I'd check before filing a bug :)
<john_rambo> this is a fresh ubuntu install ....when i click on pulse audio volume control ..it says "connection refused"
<sammy> john_rambo: have you tried rebooting? I had the same issues, but a reboot solved it. there are many possible causes, unfortunately.
<mao> I cannot use tab key to complete my command,for example,"sudo modproe",i cannot complete the "modproe"
<ThinkT510> mao: do you mean sudo modprobe?
<LemonAid> llutz_:I figured it might be that so i browsed to where i put it and, i wanted to start it from there but can not, see it in the listed items in the cmd shell (the one my original nc connection lands me in). I will try to add it to the PATH explicitly, see if that changes anything, it might just be it.
<qin> mao: sudo modp<TAB>
<mao> ThinkT510: yes，what's wrong.
<john_rambo> sammy, This home dir was used by other distros ...do you think deleting the .pulse can help ? I will reboot
<mao> qin: when i enter <TAB>,there is no reaction
<ThinkT510> mao: look at what you typed then look at what i typed
<dr_willis> <tab> is the tabkey - used for filename completion. :)
<sammy> john_rambo: it may definitely help, in fact. you may want to just mv it to .pulse-bak in case you want to keep any settings, and that doesnt solve the issue
<llutz_> mao to what do you expect "modproe" to expand?
<john_rambo> sammy, Roger
<mao> ThinkT510: I entered "sudo modp<TAB>",there is no reaction
<dr_willis> mao:  you are using the Tab Key and not entering <tab> ?
<ThinkT510> mao: you don't type <Tab>, that is the key you press on your keyboard
<sammy> mao: I believe its possible that, as a regular user, the 'modprobe' binary is not in your path, so bash doesn't think to complete it for you, as it would for root.
<qin> mao: enter: "whoam" and press TAB
<Atharva> hello... how to quit vim editor ?
<dr_willis> tab key completion for modprobe works here. but it  has like 3000+ possibilities.
<qin> Atharva: :q
<sammy> mao: if you can get whoami to tab complete, try `which modprobe`
<ben_unity> Atharva, Esc, :wq
<dr_willis> Atharva:  esc key, :wq to save.
<ben_unity> Or Esc :q!
<sammy> dr_willis: it worked for me as well, but /sbin is in my path.
<dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<ubottu> Package vimtutor does not exist in natty
<ThinkT510> Atharva: use nano next time
<dr_willis> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<mao> sammy: i can press tab to complete modp(without sudo append)
<qin> ThinkT510: Yeah, nano is so intuitive ;)
<mao> sammy: echo $PATH /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<RobbieCrash> my load averages are 40.54/32.98/20.81 but I've been watching top for the last 10 minutes, and nothing has been using any significant amount of CPU. system has 50%usagee, and idle shows 50%. How can I pinpoint my problem?
<ben_unity> You could try 'top'
<ThinkT510> qin: i like nano, you can probably tell i don't code much with text editors
<RobbieCrash> ben_unity I've been watching top for the last ten minutes. That's where I got that information from.
<Atharva> <ThinkT510> : How to quit nao ? for exit its written ^X ..
<Atharva> nano*
<ben_unity> Ah, ok
<ThinkT510> Atharva: ^ means ctrl
<ben_unity> Atharva, Ctrl-X
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: CTRL+X, Press Y to save or N to not save then press ENTER (if you want to save)
<Atharva> Thanks all...
<ben_unity> ps -ef? Then find something to order the column with the CPU in?
<dr_willis> the whole 'what does ^x mean' is one reason i really have a hard time reccomending nano to beginners. :) If they had Fkeys listed down there.. that would make it easier.
<sammy> mao: odd, you can tab complete it without sudo? have you run sudo yet as this user?
<ActionPa1snip> dr_willis: its easier than vi with its stupid command mode nonesense
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: it is likely the only thing you need to explain to people using nano
<Atharva> dr_willis> : then nano is better for me..
<dr_willis> ActionPa1snip:  i dont find vi stupid at all.. but i HAVE seen some easier console editors then nano :)  saw one that definatly had nice obvious ways to save and so forth.
<qin> mao: sudo who
<mao> sammy: Yes,i have ever
<iceroot> dr_willis: vi is bad and not easy, vim is good and much easier
<GirlyGirl> dr_willis: ActionPa1snip I agree nano is the easiest terminal editior to use
<sammy> RobbieCrash: there's also other various top alternatives. I prefer htop. load averages refer to how many processes are currently running, not how much CPU they're using, right? its possible you have 40 processes in the 'running' state, but theyre only using 50% cpu
 * ThinkT510 doesn't want to see an editor war thread start
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> i cant recall where i saw that clone of the old dos edit at.. some disrto i tested once.
<sammy> mao: I'm at a loss. sorry, but it seems you may have a point to google from. i would google for pages describing tab completion working, but not when after typing sudo.
<ActionPa1snip> dr_willis: the command mode is a bit awkward, I've found nano to be childishly simple, all except for save with is ^O for write (o)ut rather than ^S for (s)ave
<qin> dr_willis: Imagine irc client with vim key bindings.
<ThinkT510> SideSW1PE: what are you doing?
<SideSW1PE> um... doing what? oO
<Atharva> Ok..I have installed ubuntu server invirtualbox..Now i need to install guest additions..How to do that ?
<sammy> mao: hopefully someone's posted an ubuntu forum post describing that exact behavior :)
<ThinkT510> * Received a CTCP -n ACTION CTCP's disabled on this client. Problem? from SideSW1PE
<mao> sammy: thank you always
<SideSW1PE> lol wtf
<RobbieCrash> sammy everything in top aside from top is stating 0 in the CPU column.
 * SideSW1PE test
<SideSW1PE> hm...
<SideSW1PE> idk lol
<SideSW1PE> ive set some kind of ctcp faker
<SideSW1PE> i guess its failing
<FloodBot1> SideSW1PE: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hid3> Good morning everyone. Any ideas who is responsible for the ISO downloader page of ubuntu.com?
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: http://media.if-not-true-then-false.com/2010/07/virtualbox-install-guest-additions.png
<sammy> RobbieCrash: no offense if you knew, but have you pressed a capital P while running top to sort by CPU usage?
<SideSW1PE> disabled :)
<sammy> RobbieCrash: otherwise I believe top sorts by another column by default
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: I suggest (after it downloads) that you power off the vbox, set the guest additions ISO to be 'insesrted' at boot and then you can run the script to install the additions
<RobbieCrash> sammy yes, it's sorting by CPU.
<Atharva> ActionPa1snip : Which script to run ? I am in cli..
<RobbieCrash> top is at 1, kworker/1:1 is sometimes also at 1, but everything else is 0
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: the same as if you were in the desktop OS
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: when you mount the disk, you'll see what's what
<sammy> RobbieCrash: running something like ps -ef and examining the output may clue you in. a load of 40 should be obvious, but if your cpu is only at 50%, maybe the processes have been niced, to run in the background
<sammy> RobbieCrash: I'm at a loss, sorry
<RobbieCrash> I think it's actually a deadlock problem with my zfs pool.
<RobbieCrash> Thanks anyhow sammy
<Atharva> Ok..Is there any way so that when I start my computer , it should to log on to tty1 (tui) instaed of tty7 (gui ?
<ThinkT510> Atharva: what for?
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: server doesn't have GUI
<llutz_> !nox |Atharva:
<ubottu> Atharva:: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Atharva> <ActionPa1snip> : I am talking about the standard desktop version
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: if you power of the virtualbox after you complete the ISO download and set it to be mounted like you mounted your ubuntu ISO, it will be accessible
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva> Ok..I have installed ubuntu server invirtualbox..Now i need to install guest additions..How to do that ?
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: which is it?
<Atharva> ActionPa1snip : Vbox 4.0.12 and ubuntu 10.10 server..
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: then its server, no desktop
<mao> i know what's the problem.when i installed my ubuntu,i uninstall a lot of packages,but i donot which package exectly
<mao> don't know
<l00pb4ck> hi, how do i autologin to gnome3 instead of gnome2 session?
<ThinkT510> l00pb4ck: not supported on 11.04 and under
<l00pb4ck> i'm on 11.10
<Atharva> <ActionPa1snip> :Actually, the host system is desktop..and I want it my host to log in in tui... ( vbox ubuntu server is diffrent question..)
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: mount the additions ISO when you power on the server and it will mount for you
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | l00pb4ck
<ubottu> l00pb4ck: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionPa1snip> l00pb4ck: ask in #ubuntu+1 for oneiric stuffs
<l00pb4ck> ok thanks :)
<ActionPa1snip> l00pb4ck: read the channel message when you log in, it says it there....
<ThinkT510> l00pb4ck: also gnome2 isn't in 11.10
<l00pb4ck> ThinkT510:  i meant unity
<ActionPa1snip> l00pb4ck: still only supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<l00pb4ck> yeah i got it
<l00pb4ck> thanks
<Atharva> <ActionPa1snip> : Ok ..I have started ubuntu server and I think guest addn is mounted..now how to check it ?
<MeirD> Helo
<monty_muc> Hello together, does someone know where to download the outdated sun-java5-jdk ?
<glitchd> anybody know anything about virtualbox?
<MeirD> Hello.. Is there anyway I can open a tgz file in some kind of an editor (say less) without having to decompress it everytime?
<ActionPa1snip> Atharva: run:  mount    should show it as mounted
<MeirD> (that is, some kind of a program that does it automatically)
<llutz_> MeirD: zless
<ThinkT510> !anyone | glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<heoa_> I need to remove iwl3945 Realtek 802.11n Wlan driver, any cmd suggestions?
<MeirD> awesome thnx!
<ThinkT510> heoa_: iwl3945 is intel not realtek
<ActionPa1snip> heoa_: sudo modprobe -r iwl3945    will unload it, you can blacklist it and it will not load at boot
<heoa_> ThinkT510: well I have Realtek driver and inter driver side-by-side, actually two drivers and they intercept one another
<l00pb4ck> how can i run a python script before logon?
<ActionPa1snip> heoa_: blacklist the iwl3945   and it will not load
<dr_willis> l00pb4ck:  a script that does what exactly?
<glitchd> im having a problem with virtualbox, i just started a web page and am hosting the server and the webpage from the virtual machine. my problem is that it appears as if the virtual machine is not online. it will not let me connect to any other website. I also have another virtual machine that does connect to the net. I have tried making all the setting match within the network options, but still nothing. help please.
<ActionPa1snip> l00pb4ck: your release isn't supoported here
<l00pb4ck> sabnzbd to be specific
<heoa_> ActionPa1snip: cmd?
<Atharva> <ActionPa1snip> : I think it will take time for me to understand..Got to go now..
<ActionPa1snip> !blacklist | heoa_
<ubottu> heoa_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<l00pb4ck> ActionPa1snip: it's a general q
<ActionPa1snip> l00pb4ck: its relating to Oneiric, Oneiric isn't supported here
<ThinkT510> l00pb4ck: you are running 11.10, go to #ubuntu+1
<l00pb4ck> i'm on 11.04 right now
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, know anything about virtualbox that may help my problem?
<dr_willis> !info sabnzbd
<ubottu> Package sabnzbd does not exist in natty
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, 2 virtual machines, 1 connects and browses the net, the other does not.
<l00pb4ck> i had sabnzbd for along time
<heoa_> ActionPa1snip: how to know whether blacklisting iwl3945 will blacklist the Realtek version or the other...I would like to blacklist the realtek wlan driver...
<ActionPa1snip> glitchd: can the one that cannot browse the web ping 8.8.8.8?
<l00pb4ck> sabnzbdplus is the name of the package
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, ill findout now
<heoa_> ActionPa1snip: I installed the realtek wlan driver manually but forgot it...
<monty_muc> Does someone have sun-java5-jdk on his harddrive?
<Atharva> My question last is : When I start my computer (ubuntu 10.10 Desktop),it starts gui on tty7 and takes me to tty7 (default)..How can I start in tty1  ie text user?
<ActionPa1snip> heoa_: blacklisting iwl13945 will make THAT module not load, the iwl3945 does not drive a realtek chip, it is an intel driver
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, glitchd@glitchnet:~$ ping 8.8.8.8
<glitchd> connect: Network is unreachable
<ThinkT510> heoa_: then you have to remove it manually
<under> Hi. Why does ubuntu's characters suck? It's impossibile to read. Watch this out: http://i.imgur.com/0F0sL.png
<dr_willis> stuff you want to start befor a user logs in. that dont use a X interface. can be ran from the /etc/rc.local file - or you can try to make a upstart script for them.
<ActionPa1snip> glitchd: does the troublesome VM get an IP via DHCP?
<heoa_> ActionPa1snip: ThinkT510 any idea how to find out what the Realtek wlan driver is called?
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, i have no idea, nor do i know how to find out..
<taglass> glitchd: You might also try #vbox
<ActionPa1snip> glitchd: could set the network to a bridged mode and get an IP from your router
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, its running as a nat right now, it was working, then just stopped.
<sammy> would anyone running natty with apt-key installed be kind enough to install debian-archive-keyring and tell me if the post install script properly runs apt-key and adds the key? the docs for debian-archive-keyring says it should run apt-key to add the key if it exists, but its not working here, not adding the key, but not giving an error, either. I was hoping to see if it was just me.
<Atharva> Thankyou everyone..bye :)
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, im running the lxde desktop, so i am pretty lost in this. im used to gnome.
<under> Hi. Why does ubuntu's characters suck? It's impossibile to read. Watch this out: http://i.imgur.com/0F0sL.png
<rehabbb> hi, i clicked on update and my ubuntu 11.04 wont boot. it says it cant find a kernel. stuck at grub... pls help...
<timruff> bonjour
<LukeSkywalker> salut
<LukeSkywalker> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThinkT510> under: i can see it fine; complain to the website for using such a tiny font
<under> ThinkT510: I cant see nothing good. what is the reason?
<Klojum> no problems here... use the ZOOM-option in your browser to increase the size of the font (or buy a new pair of glasses)
<ThinkT510> under: well, what do you see?
<monty_muc> does nobody have  sun-java5-jdk?
<timruff> j'ai un petit problème avec les variable en c je voudrais calculer un nombre 20 chiffres un entier, mais un long long int n'est pas assez grand et avec float j'ai des erreurs d'arrondie, en plus je dois pas utiliser des bibliothèques non standard au compilateur c dons pas de gmp
<timruff> zsoory wrang channel
<LukeSkywalker> #debian
<under> ThinkT510: I find it hard to read well, have to keep the eye and what I do not like
<ThinkT510> LukeSkywalker: use the force: /join #debian
<rehabbb> hi, i clicked on update and my ubuntu 11.04 wont boot. it says it cant find a kernel. stuck at grub... pls help...
<LukeSkywalker> oops
<LukeSkywalker> i used /amsg i didn't know what it was
<ThinkT510> under: sorry, i don't understand you
<Tetsuo55> is there a known ticket tracking the computer-lag problems created by chrome?
<under> ThinkT510: The chars are not easy to read, I mean, I've to strain on the eye
<ThinkT510> under: can't you zoom in (like Klojum suggested)
<nmvictor> flashplayer-downloader is asking to download adobe-flashplugin_11.0.1.152.orig.tar.gz. I already have the file on my Desktop, where should i place it for flasplayer-installer to configure? Any suggestions
<under> ThinkT510: sure but the char keep not easy to read
<LemonAid> I`m having a Netcat issue. After i connect trough Netcat to a remote machine, i land up in a cmd shell (good, since this is what i set up), from that shell i wand to start a Netcat listening server. It does not work. Full description and things i tried (with good formating :) )->http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11323019
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: why not install via the package manager?
<ThinkT510> under: it is likely because of the colour of the font on a white background
<ThinkT510> under: try highlighting it
<szal> ThinkT510: since when can you install .tar.gz files w/ the pkg manager?
<Klojum> under: contact the website developer and ask him/her to change things.
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: I have a poor connection at the moment and alot else to use it for, so its taking too long to download the file which I already manually downoaded. Just tell me where i should place it please
<ThinkT510> szal: you don't, i was suggesting to install the flash from the repo
<under> Klojum: I've the same problem to read the system strings
<taglass> under: perhaps try apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer if you don't like the way the fonts look?
<glitchd> holy crap i cant get this crap to work, have tried all the settings and nothing gives. it will not connect to the net..!
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, are ya busy bud?
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: please, any suggestions
<Klojum> under: which system strings?
<stowoda> hi there.. I need to make kile put my output pdf-file into a different folder..
<stowoda> is that possible?
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: read the instructions that came with the download (the readme file)
<Atlantic777> Sound is noisy. I thought that it's due to the flash, but it's system wide. It will be ok after reboot. How to restart sound server (alsa?) without rebooting?
<Atlantic777> sudo service /something/ restart
<under> Klojum: each string of X
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: Their is no README file within the archive.
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: where did you download it from?
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, u still there?
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: there are installation instructions on the flash website
 * ThinkT510 doesn't understand where common sense goes when some people sit in front of a computer
<duffman> ugh.. i wish the ubuntuforums wouldn't let people set their Version in their profile. Searching for version specific issues has become impossible :(
<szal> aptitude tells me that flashplugin64-installer is newly obsolete..  I wonder how I should go about bringing Flash 11 to release version, since the info for flashplugin-installer shows it depending on nspluginwrapper, and I don't wanna go 32bit w/ Flash
<glitchd> i cannot get my virtual machine to allow me to go online
<glitchd> help
<sh1nobi> why my kubuntu 10.04 cannot playing Movie format???
<ThinkT510> !codecs | sh1nobi
<ubottu> sh1nobi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glitchd> sh1nobi, sudo apt-get install vlc
<sh1nobi> vlc ready install but cannot open... the vlc player
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: I once saw a forum discussion on this. I am using synaptic package manager so i guess their is a /tmp/xxxxXXX working directory for synaptic ad thats whare it is tyring to save the file for use. If I knew the exact location, All I'd have to do is shove the file in their reapply reinstall flashplayer-installer within the synaptic session then it will skip the download part and go straight to configuring. Thats the extra sense I am trying to app
<glitchd> #vbox
<Flops> Hey, I currently try to learn programming from a book and the author gets a "Segmantation fault (core dumped)" when running the program. However on my Ubuntu 10.10 nothing happens when running the same program. I compiled with "cc program.c" and ran it using "./a.out". Do you know how to activate core dumping?
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: how did you download it with synaptic and not install it at the same time?
<duffman> any reason why .config/autostart/ wouldn't exist or work?
<sgs2_usr> what causes skype to crash?
<ThinkT510> sgs2_usr: ask the developers o skype (its closed-source)
<glitchd> virtualbox is driving me nuts, can anyone help me diagnose why this stupid machine keeps saying its not connected to the Internet?
<GriGi> Have you tried to configure net interfaces before running virtual system?
<glitchd> GriGi, the thing is, it worked yesterday, but then not today.
<glitchd> GriGi, ive been fudging with the network settings all day and cannot get it to allow me to go online
<duffman> glitchd: are you using a vpn? do you have the VM set as bridged, nat? Give us some info.
<sh1nobi> i have ready install sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras but still cannot play .avi, .flv, .mkv
<sgs2_usr> ThinkT510, where to ask skype developers?
<cypha> chalist, yes
<vlt> Hello. When logging in to Ubuntu 11.04 the first time I get a message that my hardware doesn't support Unity and Ubuntu will fallback to Gnome. Is this VAG related? I got this video card: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)".
<duffman> sgs2_usr: forum.skype.com/index.php?showforum=18
<sgs2_usr> duffman, thanks!
<glitchd> duffman, i was using nat, but thats the one that stopped working, ive all the adapters and all the settings just about and nothing will let me online
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  what video player are you trying to use?  whates the exact error message?
<Flops> Hey, I currently try to learn programming from a book and the author gets a "Segmantation fault (core dumped)" when running the program. However on my Ubuntu 10.10 nothing happens when running the same program. I compiled with "cc program.c" and ran it using "./a.out". Do you know how to activate core dumping? It doesn't even output that a segfault happened.
<glitchd> *ive tried all
<sh1nobi> kmplayer & kaffein
<sh1nobi> vlc cannot open
<sgs2_usr> okay, bluetooth-applet; how can i retain the applet to show on the panel but have bluetooth turned off by default???
<dr_willis> sh1nobi: run vlc from a terminal, look for error messages.
<glitchd> sh1nobi, what error does vlc give?
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: here is what happened. synaptic is trying to download the file but my connection is slow. This has been on since yesterday while i was behind the campus proxy. However, whatever synaptic was using to download the file, possibly wget or curl, was not using system proxy settings [thats another issue). So i downloaded the file to my desktop using downloadThemAll and hoped to use the above trick while installing. Anyway, cut it out, I just located
<sh1nobi> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<sh1nobi> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<sh1nobi> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<sh1nobi> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<FloodBot1> sh1nobi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vlt> Flops: Usually when other programs segfault it’s shown on command line. Maybe your’s doesn’t ;-)
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  why are you running video players as root?
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: congratulations
<duffman> glitchd: do you get any network information in the guest ? do you use dhcp for the rest of the netwrok, have you tried pinging an outside ip to see if it is just the nameservers?
<sh1nobi> because backtrack is default login is root
<Flops> vlt: How can I tell bash to show it?
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  i suggest dumping backtrack .. and using ubuntu. if you want support in here.
<glitchd> duffman, yes i have tried to ping, it just returns errors
<ThinkT510> sh1nobi: backtrack isn't supported here
<vlt> Flops: That’s my point: I think it *would* have shown you.
<sh1nobi> but backtrack based is ubuntu
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  dosent matter...
<sh1nobi> in backtrack cannel.... no body help... or replay my ask
<ThinkT510> !derivitives | sh1nobi
<ThinkT510> !derivatives | sh1nobi
<ubottu> sh1nobi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<duffman> glitchd: strange. I don't know. Sorry.
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  thats one of the many reasons we dont reccomend backtrack to new users.
<vlt> Flops: You could try adding some kind of output as the very last program instruction and see whether it it executed.
<llutz_> sh1nobi: backtrack wasn't designed to be used on regular base. and tbh, it needs at least some basic knowledge how to be used.
<glitchd> duffman, glitchd@glitchnet:~$ ping 8.8.8.8
<glitchd> connect: Network is unreachable
<sh1nobi> ok.... no problem
<monty_muc> Does someone have a link to sun-java5-jdk (i386)?
<glitchd> sry i didnt see ur response before i sent that
<duffman> glitchd: yes that is a sign there is no network connection :)
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  you could always add a user.. but thats abnout the end of our BT support for the day. :)
<Flops> vlt, it doesn't.... This is my source: http://pastebin.com/RywmzYAa
<glitchd> duffman, lol thx
<Flops> I will try adding some output tho.
<duffman> glitchd: all i could think of initially was using a vpn, since Vbox and tun/tap doesn't play nice for some reason.
<sh1nobi> ok no problem all..... thanks ya
<duffman> glitchd: you could try setting an ip manually instead of relying on dhcp.
<dr_willis> sh1nobi:  the better question to ask is why you are using Backtrack at all?
<glitchd> duffman, thats another thing i have no idea how to do
<Flops> vlt: It outputs the stuff I put after the segfault should have happened.
<Guest18127> is there a way to remove the title bars from windows? i want chrome to look like it does in windows :S
<glitchd> duffman, i jus dont understand why it was working then just stopped
<szal> aptitude tells me that flashplugin64-installer is newly obsolete..  I wonder how I should go about bringing Flash 11 to release version, since the info for flashplugin-installer shows it depending on nspluginwrapper, and I don't wanna go 32bit w/ Flash
<devilz> I need help with my Ubuntu PC. I just did a fresh install but when I go to boot the machine it does not boot into Ubuntu
<duffman> glitchd: it can be many thing, for example your network gateway having a limited ammount of dhcp slots and them all being in use.
<szal> devilz: what does it do instead?
<duffman> bbiab hope that helped.
<vlt> Flops: I’m not that good at C programming, so I don’t see where you expect it to segfault. And your code doesn’t write anything to stdout, right?
<devilz> szal: The computer just sits with a cursor blinking.
<heoa__> ...I have ubuntu live CD in USB stick, my laptop does not boot into OS at all, no multitasking cli ^+ALT F-keys not working...ideas to debug?
<szal> devilz: do you have more than 1 HDD?
<heoa__> the recovery mode freezes
<devilz> szal: yes
<Flops> vlt: It should segfault because I write more into the array than it can handle.
<szal> devilz: then make sure you set the BIOS to boot from the HDD you installed Grub on
<devilz> szal: Well I had to manually tell it which the GRUB is on
<devilz> szal:  so now it boots to GRUB> and waits
<sgs2_usr> is there a google+ for Ubuntu 11.04 to put into the indicator-messages?
<vlt> Flops: Aah ok … Can you put an output at the end and see if it’s executed?
<Flops> vlt: I did this and it is executed.
<glitchd> users in #vbox are idiots
<Guest18127> is there a way to remove the title bars from windows? i want chrome to look like it does in windows
<vlt> Flops: Hmmm, then maybe you’d better ask in #c.
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: Thanks
<Flops> vlt: Thanks for your help, I will ask there.
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: no worries, sorry for misunderstanding
<NickyV> Hey all!
<vlt> Hello. Do I need specific hardware to run Ubuntu 11.04?
<devilz> szal: Do you mind if I private message you?
<szal> devilz: yes, please keep support in the channel
<NickyV> @vlt, I'm running 22.04 on a netbook, shouldn't be  aproblem on anything rteally
<nmvictor> ThinkT510: why isn't proxy  now working system wide in KDE?
<NickyV> *11.04
<Ben64> i think ubuntu needs at least a p4 generation cpu
<devilz> szal: ok well I am not sure what to do. Computer sits on GRUB> screen and doesn't go anywhere
<req^> How would I change the desktop color depth to 16bit? Using unity the monitor preferences don't show a color selector
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: i've never used proxies so i wouldn't know
<Ben64> not sure if it'd work without newer extensions
<glitchd> Guest18127, yes, go to the wrench, then go to preferences,  then go to personal stuff and at the bottom there is an option for that
<mang0> Any free, lightweight desktop recorders for linux?
<ThinkT510> nmvictor: also i'm more of an xfce guy than kde
<NickyV> ANyone know how to upgrade to 11.10? tried alt f2 update manager, but didnt worl
<NickyV> *k]
<vlt> Ben64: I got this: "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz". Ok?
<devilz> szal: tried running startupmanager but it doesn't do anything after loading administrative service
<Ben64> vlt: yeah thats fine
<glitchd> in lxde is there a specific command to bring the network up or turn it on?
<Ben64> vlt: originally a windows xp laptop?
<ThinkT510> glitchd: no
<cicero_> hello
<ThinkT510> glitchd: it uses networkmanager just like gnome/xfce
<Stanley00> NickyV: did you try running "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<vlt> Ben64: Don’t know. When I got it it had Ubuntu 09.04 installed.
<NUllZer0> anyone know how I can have "growl" like notifications for my Thunderbird in ubuntu?
<Ben64> vlt: oh, well if 9.04 works, any version will
<|ntegra|> oh that's interesting, you got a computer that already had ubuntu on it
<Atharva> Hi..how does the kernel line in grub menu looks ?? any idea ?
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<NickyV> Stanley00: bit new to ubuntu still, only bee using it 2011, no I havnt, straight into terminal right? I already have the iso. downloaded
<vlt> Ben64, NickyV: When logging in to Ubuntu 11.04 the first time I get a message that my hardware doesn't support Unity and Ubuntu will fallback to Gnome. Is this VAG related? I got this video card: "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device [8086:3582] (rev 02)".
<vlt> *VGA
<Ben64> yeah that card doesn't support fancy 3d stuff
<DeichShaf> how much reliable is iptraf with the value of TCP flow rate? is that value acurate?
<NickyV> Stanley00: I've created a usb live disk, but cant get the system to boot from it
<Viper> who is polish;d?
<ThinkT510> NickyV: can't you wait till its released before upgrading to 11.10
<NickyV> vlt:where you using windows before?
<Guest81012> jest jakis polak tutaj ;d
<Stanley00> NickyV: If you have a ISO, you can also try fresh install, upgrade via ISO only can do via alternate ISO, and that command is upgrade via Internet.
<vlt> Ben64: So, it’s not a driver  issue?
<Atharva> Thanks..
<vlt> NickyV: No.
<NickyV> vlt:what system where you using?
<Ben64> vlt: nope, but i hear tons of complaints with unity, you're better off without it in my opinion
<NickyV> Stanley00: ok, whats the command for that?
<req^> I
<vlt> Ben64: Ok Will Gnome still be suported in 10.10?
<Stanley00> NickyV: sudo  do-release-upgrade -d
<NickyV> Stanely00: I suppose I could, but seriously, it's like 4days...I'm gonna go insane by then
<Ben64> vlt: 11.10?
<vlt> Ben64: 11.10, yes.
<NickyV> ]Stanely00: tahnks will try it now
<req^> Would I relly have to take a keyboard to xorg.conf to change the color depth of my ubuntu unity desktop? Really?
<Ben64> gnome better still be an option
<Ben64> i don't want to change it
<|ntegra|away|> haha
<Stanley00> NickyV: but Oneiric is just beta now... so there will be some bug here and there... ;)
<ThinkT510> vlt: 11.10 will support gnome3 (not gnome2)
<|ntegra|away|> someone out there loves unity *not me but someone *alot of people
<vlt> NickyV: 09.04
<sgs2_usr> why is clutterflow in my nautilus-elementary doesn't work?
<BouerBouer> hey guys, I'm trying to sync my iPod using Banshee and I just did, but the songs I sync up don't come up under Music on the ipod even though Banshee says the song is on it, wat do?
<NickyV> Stanely: I got 11.04 when it was beta, I just report all the bugs I find, not good at coding, but love ubuntu, so if I find a problem, I figure I'd just bring it to the light:)
<NickyV> vlt:is it a desktop or laptop?
<vlt> NickyV: Laptop
<BouerBouer> so any ideas?
<wartrend> I am trying to install fish on ubuntu 11.04 in xchat. I am new to ubuntu and not used to the file system and have googled it 800 times and still can't figure it out
<vlt> NickyV: What’ſ that important for?
<vlt> *what’s
<Ben64> wartrend: all you need to do is put the fish plugin in .xchat2/
<NickyV> Stanely00: it says command not found, for the sudo do-release-upgrade-d, I've done something stupid before, I managed to install 11.04, along side 11.04, forgot why, but I think my harddrive went a bit out of wack.
<ThinkT510> wartrend: sudo apt-get install fish
<wartrend> and thats it?
<NickyV> Stanely00: think I should try the same way to get 11.10
<Whiskeyy> Anyone know how to run a command line after login?
<wartrend> the files go to where they are supposed to?
<ThinkT510> wartrend: yes
<Ben64> wartrend: theres no files, just a plugin
<Ben64> oh
<wartrend> oh i see
<glitchd> ActionPa1snip, u alive??
<Whiskeyy> automatic
<cadz> hi guys
<pietr> hey, how do i know if my gnome is hw accel enabled? with nvidia
<NickyV> vlt: just thinking of processing power, I take it its an older laptop then? considering you had 9.04
<wartrend> well i will try it again and see if I can figure it out
<ThinkT510> !software | wartrend
<ubottu> wartrend: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<BouerBouer> hey guys, I'm trying to sync my iPod using Banshee and I just did it, but the songs I sync up don't come up under Music on the iPod even though Banshee says the song is on it, what's wrong?
<Ben64> ThinkT510: fish - a friendly interactive shell
<Ben64> that doesn't seem right
<cadz> i was wondering if there is a  way to turn off Authenticate?
<ThinkT510> Ben64: if that is what he wants
<vlt> NickyV: I got this: "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz".
<Ben64> thats not what he wants
<NickyV> Gotta run! soz guys and gals
<ThinkT510> wartrend: what do you mean by fish? what does fish do?
<cadz> i was wondering if there is a way to turn off Authenticate?
<Whiskeyy> Anyone know if it possible to run a command line automatic after login ? ???
<Ben64> ThinkT510: you shouldn't answer questions when you don't know about it :(
<req^> Sorry to be repetitive, but does anyone know a way of changing the color depth of my ubuntu dekstop programmatically, without touching xorg.conf myself?
<umadbro> cadz, don't repeat the question very quickly
<llutz_> Whiskeyy: once or every login? add it to ~/.bashrc
<cadz> anyone?
<Whiskeyy> everylogi
<BouerBouer> anyone know the solution to my problem?
<Whiskeyy> ""everylogin""
<andi> Hallo
<Stanley00> Whiskeyy: add that command to Startup Application doesnt work?
<umadbro> cadz, what Authenticate?
<sgs2_usr> BouerBouer, i don't think linux support ipod
<wartrend> ThinkT510 fish.secure.la
<ThinkT510> !ipod | sgs2_usr
<ubottu> sgs2_usr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cadz> whenever i install software, remove software, it always wants me to authenticate
<wartrend> www.fish.secure.la
<umadbro> cadz, that's the way itis
<umadbro> it is
<BouerBouer> sgs2_usr: yes it does, otherwise it wouldn't come up as iPod when you plug it in and there wouldn't be tons of pages and help on how to sync it using media players, would there? :P
<ThinkT510> wartrend: in that case i'm not sure then, sorry for the mixup
<cadz> but i can turn it off in win 7, why not ubuntu
 * umadbro sighs
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: security
<cadz> it's a little annoyance.
<umadbro> sure
<BouerBouer> also my mistake, it's says sync complete, but it doesn't transfer to the iPod at all
<Whiskeyy> Stanley00: `? What
<umadbro> go to terminal
<sgs2_usr> ThinkT510, okay, thanks for the info...i am not an ipod user so I am wrong here :)
<Stanley00> cadz: cause Ubuntu is NOT win 7 :D
<umadbro> cadz, type visudo
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: if you run:  sudo -i   you will get a root shell and can do as you please
<cadz> k
<umadbro> i meant sudo visudo
<cadz> ah ok
<cicero_> ubuntu software center has something about ipod
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: considering how infrequently your software changes once its all setup, I wouldn't sweat it
<wartrend> Ben64 where do I find that folder/file
<umadbro> under # User privilege specification
<Stanley00> Whiskeyy: there's a setting call Startup Application, some where in system setting or control center,
<umadbro> write 'user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL'
<umadbro> without quotes
<Whiskeyy> oo
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: not great for security at all dude
<umadbro> ActionPa1snip, yes, i know
<cadz> but he is just answering my question
<cadz> thank u umad
<Ben64> wartrend: its in your home folder
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: user is clearly new to the OS, Advising that stuff isnt smart
<sgs2_usr> anyone here uses docking station for their laptop?
<wartrend> i don't see it in there
<cadz> as i said, he is just answering my question
<Dolev> quick question,  what's the best way to work with a few terminals besides guake ?
<umadbro> ok sorry
<Stanley00> !startup | Whiskeyy
<ubottu> Whiskeyy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: it removes any system security you have and any thing and any one can do anything on your system
<umadbro> cadz, don't do it, it's better to authenticate every time you install a software
<cadz> nah its ok, i have a firewall ;)
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: depends how much you like security, for the sake of some convenience
<qin> Dolev: screen, byobu, tmux (best of the best)
<umadbro> that's not the problem
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: the firewall will be circumvented by your browser
<Dolev> thanks qin :-)
<wartrend> Ben64: I don't see it any where in the home folder
<umadbro> anyone that can physically access your computer can do root privileges
<umadbro> without password auth
<cadz> ahh
<cadz> ok then
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: you are allowing the browser through, and scripts with sudo in will not be challenged for password so can do ANYTHING on your OS, like install new apps or read any system file
<Ben64> wartrend: folders that begin with a period are hidden
<cadz> best i not do it, thanks anyway.
<ActionPa1snip> cadz: if you have mounted folders for networ shares, those will be accessible too
<wartrend> how do i show them sir?
<Ben64> you can just type it in
<umadbro> now you're scaring him, ActionPa1snip :)
<cadz> lol
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: just giving the facts, people whom use itdon't know what they are getting into, or what it actually means or does
<sgs2_usr> is there a way to set the "Connect to Server..." dialog to set to "Windows Share" instead of the "Public FTP" ?
<qin> Bet 10 quid on cadz wrecking his system in 2 days.
<umadbro> ah ok
<cadz> nah
<S2kx> how can I configure my ubuntu to use a german keyboard layout (Y<=>Z) etc? endless googling didnt help :S
<cadz> learn ze english
<BouerBouer> Hey guys, trying to sync my iPod using Banshee Media Player, but whenever it finishes transferring a song it says "Sync Complete", yet there are no new songs on my iPod under Music. What's wrong?
<cadz> :P
<qin> S2kx: Gui? Add german layout andmake it default. Is it natty?
<S2kx> qin: sorry. 11.10
<S2kx> qin: in available layouts it only lists american englsih
<umadbro> #ubuntu+1
<wartrend> Ben64 k i figured where to put blow but i don't see where it says plugins
<qin> S2kx: I am afraid still #ubuntu+1
<S2kx> thank you
<BouerBouer> guys is there a #banshee channel?
<BouerBouer> since none of you have any idea what the problem is :P
<umadbro> check it
<cadz> so i heard ubuntu 11.4 is horrible, should i upgrade to it'?
<qin> S1kx: You may need to install language packages...
<llutz_> !alis | BouerBouer
<ubottu> BouerBouer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<umadbro> !ot | cadz
<ubottu> cadz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<S1kx> qin: yep i'll look at that
<S1kx> qin: didnt have this problem with 11.04
<cadz> heh
<sgs2_usr> cadz: im using it and i don't think it's a mess
<satellit_> does Ubuntu use eth0 as an interface name ? how would one find the wired interface for ifconfig eth0 up?  thanks
<fabri> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=15CUOFJA
<sgs2_usr> fabri: nice...
<umadbro> fabri, what's that?
<umadbro> !ot | fabri
<ubottu> fabri: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cadz> !ot | umadbro
<ubottu> umadbro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vlt> satellit_: Yes and “ifconfig -a”
<umadbro> don't abuse the bot, cadz
<cadz> kk
<satellit_> vlt: thanks
<cadz> umadbro, gotta run, cya and thanks for the help.
<umadbro> ok
<Olotila> ubuntu crashed, this is only app that works
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: what crash?
<Olotila> how can i kill processess, what shortcut key?
<Olotila> cant change window
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: kill -9 pid
<umadbro> Ctrl-C
<Olotila> with mouse or keyb
<Olotila> cant use terminal ...
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: why can't use terminal?
<qin> Olotila: Alt-F2 and xkill
<Olotila> cant change window
<Olotila> alt f2 does nothing
<Olotila> i can click all windows in taskbar
<Olotila> they do not react
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: u in unity?
<hellhammer> I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and when i plug in my sansa fuze it mounts as read only how can i get it to not do that?
<Olotila> 10.04
<qin> Olotila: Ctrl-Alt-F1, login, sudo apt-get install htop, htop (there F9)
<Olotila> ctrl alt del gives me shutdown options
<qin> Olotila: Ctrl-Alt-F7 to return to gui.
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: install nautilus-elementary and hit F7 to get to the terminal
<jasonmsp> anyone know what media player will deal with mp4 for music that I own?
<sgs2_usr> jasonmsp: banshee
<jasonmsp> sgs2_usr: won't play my mp4 music
<sgs2_usr> jasonmsp: hmm...it works on my banshee 2.2.0
<Olotila2> thanks, got out of it
<Olotila2> can i get back in in the session?
<sgs2_usr> Olotila: how?
<Olotila2> ctrl alt f1
<qin> jasonmsp: Do you play mp3? cvlc your.mp4
<req^> What were the F1-Fn spaces named? Virtual terminals or something like that?
<|ntegra|away|> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Olotila2> gave command startx
<Olotila2> now im back in gui
<nmvictor> Anyone with a working system proxy settings in ubuntu, mine cant be applied system wide even after using the 'Apply System Wide ..." button.
<qin> Olotila: Ctrl-Alt-F7 (or F8)
<jasonmsp> sgs2_usr:  im running Natty, Banshee is 2.0.
<sgs2_usr> jasonmsp: u can opt to install banshee 2.2.0
<jasonmsp> qin: cvlc?   I don't care what the format is.
<|ntegra|away|> jasonmsp: can you play all other media files?
<Olotila> crtl alt f3 gets me here :D
<Olotila> thanks, nice
<qin> Olotila: Did you make just killing?
<jasonmsp> ntegra|away|:  yes.  Banshee won't play the mp4's only.
<Olotila> no killings yet
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: please don't away with a nick change
<|ntegra|> oh, i don't know another way
<|ntegra|> sorry
<qin> |ntegra|: /away reason
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: just leave, no effort is required
<Tundmatu> Hi
<jasonmsp> |ntegra|: what IRC client are you using?
<|ntegra|> pidgin
<|ntegra|> man that sounds weird, if you can play avi,mkv why can't you play mp4?
<Tundmatu> I seem to have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. It fails on installing stuff, error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704817/
<sammy> so if I add a deb-src line in my sources.list for oneiric, and then do apt-get -b source, will it grab the newer, oneiric version?
<qin> jasonmsp: Is it drm?
<|ntegra|> it's either the mp4 itself (drm) saying banshee is "other media"/"copying" or its just a matter of downloading/installing another codec that deals with it
<jasonmsp>  |ntegra|: With pidigin you can select the dropdown to make you away or available at the bottom of your buddy list.
<jasonmsp> qin:  I think it is.
<|ntegra|> yeah it is
<jasonmsp> qin: pulled the original in on itunes when I was running windows, and then just linked to the music folder in banshee.
<|ntegra|> that could be the issue right there then
<qin> jasonmsp: I have been mugged then. There is some healing methods (mencoder forum, or doom8)
<jasonmsp> mime type in Banshee just says taglib/m4p.
<|ntegra|> the first thing I'd do is move one mp4/song into my home folder and double-click that
<|ntegra|> ...just to be sure it's not what I thunk it is (dr-bloody-m)
<th0r> jasonmsp: if you purchased the mp4 via itunes it is drm and only itunes can load it into the ipod or play it
<jasonmsp> th0r: ok...  workaround?
<|ntegra|> yupyup reencode asap right?
<th0r> jasonmsp: none
<jasonmsp> Im looking at mencoder now.
<|ntegra|> can't reencode??
<dr_willis> cant remove drm..
<dr_willis> at least not legally. :)
<|ntegra|> jasonmsp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=4c852f8c44d10d7cda6220a886a9d488&p=4146686&postcount=12
<jasonmsp> |ntegra|:  Thanks.
<|ntegra|> but read on... songbird plays itunes drm?
<|ntegra|> and then they yarn on and yarn on, but basically the gist is -drm sucks armpits
<none>  /home/john/Desktop/FiSH-XChat.v0.98-binaries/Linux/gentoo/xfish.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<tyhgu> hello
<noWay> hy]
<|ntegra|> jasonmsp: lol, did that help? to say "there is no help"?
<none>  /home/john/Desktop/FiSH-XChat.v0.98-binaries/Linux/gentoo/xfish.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<none> what does this mean?
<none> elf class wth?
<tyhgu> dou You play WoW?
<|ntegra|> only for the gold really
<jasonmsp> |ntegra|:  yeah, i had seen that one a few minutes ago, but was looking for an easier route.  I'll need to go burn from my wife's mac since my vbox running windows can't burn, only read from the DVD drive.
<airtonix> none: it means most likely you are running 64bit binary on a 32bit system
<airtonix> or somethign related
<|ntegra|> bummer
<Tundmatu> I seem to have a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. It fails on installing updates. Error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704824/
<|ntegra|> I'd still have a stab with mencoder/ffmpeg
<microtechno> hey folks, how do i go about upgrading mythbuntu from 10.4 to 11.04 or 11.10..?
<Ben64> airtonix: probably the opposite considering the error message
<ActionPa1snip> none: what is the output of:  uname -a
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<none> not really sure
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: wait, lucid
<Ben64> none: theres an easy way to find out...
<none> i am trying to get this fish to work with xchat
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: you'll need to upgrade to maverick first
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: then from maverick to natty
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: then natty to Oneiric
<none> its a pain in the you know what.
<Ben64> microtechno: it might be best to wait for 12.04
<none> i am new to linux and am trying to figure this out
<airtonix> none: so did you run the commadn that ActionPa1snip told you  run?
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: if you can wait til April next year, you can upgrade directly to Perfect
<none> XChat's plugin directory....where do i find this?
<none> yes
<Ben64> none: to find the output of "uname -a" you open up a terminal and type "uname -a"
<fabri> ciaoo
<fabri> list
<|ntegra|> jasonmsp: I'm actually reading on it abit now, and this page says a software way http://slated.org/howto_convert_drm_video
<microtechno> ActionPa1snip, i need to upgrade because i need a higher kernel version for iec958 drivers
<none> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:17:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tyhgu> none:  you want to install x-chat or what?
<|ntegra|> jasonmsp: SUPER bro, on xp - just reencode them all
<ActionPa1snip> none: 64bit OS
<none> no i am trying to get fish to work with it
<ActionPa1snip> microtechno: I'd just clean install Oneiric
<ActionPa1snip> none: then you need the 64bit binary
<|ntegra|> jasonmsp: since you say you've got xp right there
<none> i need fish so I can get on a server
<microtechno> means possibly loosing all my mythtv setup, but sounds easier than going through 4 upgrades
<none> i didn't see one when I was at there site
<none> maybe there isn't one
<none> maybe I should just install 32 bit and be done with it
<Ben64> you want my plugin
<Ben64> ?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<Ben64> http://www.ben64.com/xfish.so
<Ben64> use that one, i'll delete it in 4 minutes
<|ntegra|> oh, that's cool aye
<|ntegra|> lol @4mins
<jasonmsp> |ntegra|: thanks.
<Ben64> |ntegra|: should be long enough to download 132K
<ActionPa1snip> none: if you can get the 32bit libs and put them in /usr/lib32  you can run it, just gets messy
<|ntegra|> I'm just talking crap really, and googling with you on a subject I find interesting
<Ben64> xfish.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, not stripped
<none> I will try
<|ntegra|> but when you look at an artist and it's amazingly beautiful what they've done, and they actually spend days/months/years passionately learning an instrument... well
<|ntegra|> and that's what wozniak and jobs must've thought really
<none> but when I tried to do it earlier it wouldn't let me drop the file in there
<none> says i didn't have the permission
<llutz_> hmm, using an unsigned binary from "unknown" source for traffic-encryption... (no offense Ben64, just a thought)
<ActionPa1snip> none: run:  gksudo nautilus    and you can
<Ben64> wget http://www.ben64.com/xfish.so -O ~/.xchat2/xfish.so
<ActionPa1snip> none: I'd take the easy road and install 32bit
<Ben64> ActionPa1snip: don't need root to access ~/
<|ntegra|> I think that too, if a band's made millions I couldn't care, but if it's someone in a small country with amazing talent (not 3 chords and a spliff) I think otherwise
<Ben64> llutz_: I may be evil, good point
<|ntegra|> I strictly try before I buy though, I'm just like that
<none> k i figured it out actionpalsnip
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: does if you are putting files in /usr/lib32
<none> thank you so much for your help
<Ben64> except it goes into ~/.xchat2/
<Ben64> :|
<none> i would be lost without this channel. you are all very nice and helpful!
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: not for none's issue with fish (running 32bit in 64bit OS)
<|ntegra|> no we're not, you are just a highly skilled question-asker lol
<Nisstyre> I would tend to disagree with that viewpoint
<Ben64> thats a bad solution, and gksudo nautlius wouldn't work
<sgs2_usr> Ben64: i use gksudo on my 11.04 and it works fine, what is your problem?
<Ben64> gksudo won't work to install 32 bit libs....
<Ben64> s/gksudo/gksudo\ nautilus/
<sgs2_usr> hmmm, u trying to install 32bit libs?
<airtonix> why would you need gksudo or sudo to access *anything* in your home folder (unless it was placed there by root in the first place) ?
<Ben64> i wish people would read
<wildc4rd> Good afternoon, when using Twinview, is there a way of specifying which monitor any giver app opens on?
<sgs2_usr> wildc4rd: you using NVIDIA or ATI?
<umadbro> it should open at it's default location
<umadbro> close an app at the targeted monitor and check it back by re-opening it
<wildc4rd> sgs2_usr: its through the Nvidia X server settings
<arewenotmen67> xdcc send #numerofile
<Ben64> arewenotmen67: no xdcc here
<sgs2_usr> wildc4rd: try poking inside NVIDEO settings ...there might be a option there
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: why would it not, user needs to copy files where he doesn't have write access. gksudo will run nautiilus with extra access and allow the file copy. Where is the problem?
<Ben64> where would he copy the files from?
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: wherever, the source doesn't matter
<Ben64> it does matter
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: Safe to assume $HOME as the user would be downloading the debs and extracting them
<a7x> hi which software may i use, to recovery a formatted HD?
<Ben64> the correct way to install the libraries is to do "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<ActionPa1snip> ben64: why does it matter, users have at least read access to the majority of the folders
<Ben64> because you're wrong
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: and what if the app needs a lib not provided by that package
<Ben64> now you're just bringing false arguments in
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: its perfectly valid, apps don't ALL rely purely on what is provided by ia32 libs.
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: a lot will need extra libs, so will need providing as I said
<Ben64> i'm done with you, you're completely incorrect
<wildc4rd> sgs2_usr: not obviously, and it dosn't seem to matter which screen its on when closed either, always opens on the 'slave' screen
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: trust me, I've done this stuff
<sammy> so if I add a deb-src line in my sources.list for oneiric, and then do apt-get -b source, will it grab the newer, oneiric version? sorry if someone answered this, i dont have a pgup and its not in my hilighted lastlog.
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: you can think I'm incorrect all you want
<sgs2_usr> wildc4rd: then i guess there is no way to save a window session and restore to it's origin...
<|ntegra|> lol
<wildc4rd> sgs2_usr: i'm not that worried to be honest, lol, just would have been useful on occasion
<wildc4rd> sgs2_usr: thanks for the help anyway
<sgs2_usr> wildc4rd: sure thing
<sammy> I feel I'm supposed to be able to specify a target release with -t on an apt-get -b source line, but it doesn't see it.
<Ben64> wildc4rd: usually an application will open on the screen where it is closed
<mongy> wildc4rd: can use compizconfig and use the place windows plugin to set aa static position.
<Ben64> sammy:   -b  Build the source package after fetching it
<|ntegra|> -t sounds interesting
<mongy> wildc4rd: I found in 11.04 I open nautilus it saves the position, in 11.10 it doesnt :(
<|ntegra|> I always wondered how to have stable this'n'that while always getting "bleeding-edge" firefox
<|ntegra|> Ben64: how would you go about doing that?
<|ntegra|> is it easy?
<Ben64> do what exactly
<|ntegra|> *when updates happen* to have stable *most things* but to always grab the *latest* firefox
<sgs2_usr> nobody use bluetooth in Ubuntu 11.04 at all here?
<umadbro> updates=bleeding edge.
<umadbro> in ubuntu, that is
<Sidewinder1> |ntegra|, Have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware as a how-to when compiling from source.
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: not much, whats up?
<umadbro> if you want a stable system, go for a stable distro
<|ntegra|> (the question is for ubuntu AND debian really) oh , thanks
<|ntegra|> aye? I don't want that
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: you can add the firefox daily build ppa and get your bowser there
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: well, i have this idea of having the bluetooth-applet to show on the panel but turn off bluetooth by default, how can i achieve that?
<|ntegra|> oh yeah, and that's not too hard
<|ntegra|> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<umadbro> |ntegra|, wants to have stable softwares, i believe
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: not sure there man, I always keep bluetooth on
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: that will drain your battery, wouldn't it?
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: its a desktop, no battery
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: lol...
<|ntegra|> well, like stable debian, but then *latest* ffmpeg/firefox/chrome yaknow?
<|ntegra|> ActionPa1snip: I'm on puppy bro
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: puppy isnt supported here
<|ntegra|> I know, I'm not worried
<sgs2_usr> what is puppy?
<umadbro> ActionPa1snip, he's not asking puppy-related questions.
<umadbro> Puppy Linux
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: super light (and awesome) linux distro
<sgs2_usr> another flavor?
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=natty
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: okay, thanks :D
<qin> sgs2_usr: sudo service bluetooth status|stop|start
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<sgs2_usr> qin: i want it to be off everytime i boots up
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: if you add the comand to pull it down in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0   line, it will run at boot
<qin> sgs2_usr: sudo update-rc.d -f bluetooth remove
<Lantizia> Hey is gksu available on kubuntu?  i'm trying to write a script that when double clicked on (with +x set) in either nautilus or dolphin - it'll relaunch itself as super user mode so it can install something.
<|ntegra|> oh, that readme's real important/helpful
<sgs2_usr> qin: what would that command do? remove permanently? can i still  turn it back on from the bluetooth-applet ?
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: use:  kdesudo
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: how can i go about doing that?
<ActionPa1snip> sgs2_usr: its just a text file, so:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local    will get you write access
<sgs2_usr> ActionPa1snip: okay, what should i put in that rc.local?
<Lantizia> ActionPa1snip, but then I've gotta detect if it is gnome or kde! :S
<qin> sgs2_usr: You would need to start service, but bluetooth looks like tiny deamon, is it really bother you?
<Lantizia> ActionPa1snip, does any symlink exist that points to whichever is being used? like an update-alternatives type thing?
<sgs2_usr> qin: yes, it does :D
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: you can add a check if the files exist
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: http://forum.codecall.net/bash-shell-scripting/17864-linux-bash-check-if-file-exists.html
<|ntegra|> Lantizia: why so remote?
<|ntegra|> linus!
<Lantizia> |ntegra|, remote?
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: check if both exist, then set a variable to the command you need to use
<qin> sgs2_usr: That update-rc.d may do better with disable, me thinks. Then you need to start it by: sudo service bluetooth start, prior to using applet, and maybe reload applet (indicator) itself, not really sure.
<|ntegra|> =just have a look
<sgs2_usr> qin: okay, since it's so much hassle, then forget it :D i will just live with it turned on all the time...
<qin> sgs2_usr: It really take only few k form memory when bluetooth is disable (with applet).
<sgs2_usr> next question, can i use the latest Evolution mail 3.0 on existing 11.04 gnome-classic session?
<sgs2_usr> qin: it's not the memory that im concerning here, it's the battery drain
<|ntegra|> what's the best way to turn off cups and cups updating?
<qin> sgs2_usr: check powertop
<sgs2_usr> qin: powertop?
<|ntegra|> qin: what is it?
<|ntegra|> qin: you basically told the guy to go google something because *he should trust you*
<qin> |ntegra|, sgs2_usr: like top but for monitoring power, also iftop, iotop, hotp and propably more, handy stuff.
<sgs2_usr> qin: is it available in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<|ntegra|> it is gui aye?
<llutz_> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.13-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 140 kB
<qin> |ntegra|: No, told him what tool to use to deal with his concerns.
<qin> |ntegra|: Almost gui.
<|ntegra|> lol
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704838/
<Lantizia> ActionPa1snip, not interested - what if it is xfce lol, too many variables
<GirlyGirl> !xfce | Lantizia
<ubottu> Lantizia: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Lantizia> GirlyGirl, the point of that is?
<|ntegra|> GirlyGirl:!
<|ntegra|> a linuxchick!
<GirlyGirl> Oops wrong person and channe;
<GirlyGirl> Lantizia: Sorry
<sgs2_usr> i have powertop installed
<|ntegra|> Lantizia: what is the situation that you are dealing with there?
<sgs2_usr> but right now i notice my cpu3 is utilizing almost 95%
<sgs2_usr> is that normal?
<qin> ActionPa1snip: Rather check active prosess, since one may have gnome and kde installed.
<qin> *process
<Lantizia> |ntegra|, making an install script using bash - meant for use on any debian-based system (but primarily ubuntu) whatever the arch type, whatever the desktop environment... however if it's not been ran as su/root then I want it to prompt for a password for it and re-run itself
<umadbro> GirlyGirl, you should read what the post was, not triggering commands at any given words.
<|ntegra|> oh ok
<|ntegra|> I'd just use the README.txt but you're obviously aiming for ultra-user-friendly
<|ntegra|> unfortunately, to be so user-friendly you *will* have to do all that homework on every possible hurdle no?
<GirlyGirl> Lantizia: How about two scripts ... one that launches the other than needs root for tasks ... when the first one ends it prompts for password to launch the second
<qin> Lantizia: That would be, user (with sudo) running script have to be root, right?
<ActionPa1snip> qin: its one way
<jrib> Lantizia: why are you creating such a thing instead of making a proper deb for your software?
<Ben64> sounds dangerous
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: xfce uses gksudo
<Lantizia> ActionPa1snip, lxde!
<qin> ActionPa1snip: Yeah, I am picky without coffee.
<Lantizia> ActionPa1snip, i.e. give up :P
<GirlyGirl> Lantizia: So if the first script is run without sudo, it will prompt for password to launch the second script .... the first script has a line "sudo sh /path/to/second/script"
<Lantizia> jrib, who said it was for my software?
<ActionPa1snip> Lantizia: gksudo
<Ben64> you can use sudo as root
<jrib> Lantizia: why are you creating such a thing instead of making a proper deb for the software?
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: sudo isn't suitable for gui apps
<Ben64> yes it is
<ActionPa1snip> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<qin> Ben64: whoami; sudo whoami
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: it's NOT
<Ben64> it IS
<|ntegra|> hmm it is a software type-ahh question though
<|ntegra|> hmm
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: that is the official bot in the official support channel, telling users not to use it. I think I'll side with that
<ActionPa1snip> Ben64: it may WORK, but it's not suitable
<Ben64> i'm gonna go ahead and ignore everything you say
<|ntegra|> haha
<ActionPa1snip> done and done
<umadbro> sudo will give you root access with your own password?
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: yea
<Ben64> thats how it works usually, yes
<umadbro> why not just use su/
<umadbro> ?
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: provided your user is in the admin group
<Ben64> su needs a root password
<umadbro> and sometimes i see people doing 'sudo su'
<umadbro> what's that for
<ActionPa1snip> umadbro: for graphical apps, use gksudo (or kdesudo in kde)
<umadbro> rooting for root
<GirlyGirl> If you use sudo in place of kdesu or gksu, the app runs as root but uses your standard user's config files. It the file config permission changes to root. when you launch the same app without sudo configuration cannot be read
<Ben64> thats silly mode
<umadbro> yes
<FloodBot1> umadbro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> sudo -i works for that
<oCean> umadbro: su switches users, sudo gives you (temp) elevated privileges
<lanthaler> hello.. just installed ubuntu 11.04 but I can't connect to my WLAN network (uses WPA).. can someone help me?
<|ntegra|> but ubuntu sets up *the first user* with a rooty type priviledge
<|ntegra|> (there *is* no root)
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: in terminal "iwlist scan"
<oCean> |ntegra|: yes, there is root, the account is just not enabled
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: there is, its just disabled ;)
<Ben64> oCean: thats what he meant
<oCean> |ntegra|: lots of processes run "as" root user
<umadbro> so sudo makes you root for temporary and uses your user's config files, and su makes you change user to root and uses root's config files
<|ntegra|> oh so it's there?
<djbeirut> hi.. i have a text file with arabic text in it. i am running minimal ubuntu install. i want to be able to do nano arabic.txt and read the text in arabic.
<Ben64> or i guess not
<oCean> umadbro: no
<Ben64> root is always there
<Ben64> its login is just disabled by default and has no password
<umadbro> Ben64, secured scrambled password
<oCean> umadbro: sudo runs the command with elevated privileges, it will not make you root (unless you invoke a shell, then *that* shell has root privileges)
<Ben64> root:!:13818:0:99999:7:::
<Ben64> no password
<ActionPa1snip> |ntegra|: it is there, its just disabled so you cannot log on as the user
<GirlyGirl> umadbro: Besides by default recovery mode logs in to root with no authentication at all
<|ntegra|> oh so it's there but it's not
<umadbro> so sudo -i runs a shell with root privileges
<|ntegra|> lol
<umadbro> or sudo -s
<jrib> djbeirut: I don't know, but you may try the arabic channel.  There might be someone experienced with the issue there.  (you can also keep trying here of course, but I'd suggest doing both)
<Ben64> sudo -i
<oCean> umadbro: indeed
<jrib> !arabic | djbeirut
<ubottu> djbeirut: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<GirlyGirl> djbeirut: Although I don't think terminal shells support non ASCI characters
<umadbro> sudo is temporary su, for short
<oYeVoVeYo> Guys help plzzz, my computer's been auto shut down for the past 5 or 6 days, any ideas how to fix that?
<oCean> umadbro: no, they differ
<Ben64> umadbro: not really, but if that helps you, sure
<djbeirut> ubottu the channel is empty! :/
<varnie> hi!
<umadbro> ok
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: it lists a number of WLANs there.. also mine.. I've set it up in the network manager but it doesn't connect
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Do you use WPA or WPA2
<|ntegra|> iirc you'll find you cannot su
<varnie> why 'updating packages' over package-manager CHANGED the kernel from 2.6.35-22 to 2.6.35-30?
<jrib> varnie: not sure exactly what your question is
<qin> djbeirut: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/acon.1.html
<|ntegra|> you must sudo -s
<GirlyGirl> varnie: Because it updated the kernel
<varnie> why?
<GirlyGirl> varnie: kind of the point of updateing
<Ben64> you can "sudo su -" but its just kind of weird
<oYeVoVeYo> :/ guys plz help, my computer auto shuts down, how to fix that?
<umadbro> But if you launch Firefox with the command sudo firefox it runs with root privileges but uses the user's configuration file
<varnie> I run 'update manager', it showed there're many updates available. after update I noticed that my  kernel version has changed.
<fritsch> Ben64: plese use sudo -s
<|ntegra|> yeahyeah that was what I was using : sudo su
<Ben64> fritsch: thats my point...
<umadbro> oYeVoVeYo, is it Windows 7?
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: WPA-PSK 256 bit
<fritsch> Ben64: ups, did not read :-)
<|ntegra|> but fritsch always told me off
<varnie> and now I have two kernels available
<oYeVoVeYo> Ubuntu 10.04 umadbro
<Ben64> varnie: thats normal
<varnie> well, okay
<oYeVoVeYo> The LTS one
<jrib> varnie: yes, your kernel was updated during the update.  You can remove the older kernel by removing the correpsonding linux-image-* package if you wish
<ActionPa1snip> varnie: yes, the old ones are retained in case the new ones are bad, you can then reboot to the old one and be ok
<lanthaler>  802.11g
<Ben64> it should automatically use the newest one
<ActionPa1snip> varnie: if the new kernel is ok, you can remove the old one
<|ntegra|> jrib: how do you do that?
<varnie> how can I perform that?
<umadbro> oYeVoVeYo, is it, possibly, ran out of RAM or haven't been fsck-ed for the last 32 mounts?
<Ben64> usually best to leave it alone, one bad command will leave you without the ability to boot
<ActionPa1snip> varnie: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<ActionPa1snip> varnie: then give the output of:  uname -a    Thanks
<varnie> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic        2.6.35-22.35                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<varnie> ii  linux-image-2.6.35-30-generic        2.6.35-30.59                                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.35 on x86/x86_64
<jrib> |ntegra|: you just remove linux-image-KERNELVERSION in your favorite apt frontend
<varnie> uname -a output: Linux heimdal 2.6.35-30-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 30 15:58:00 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<oYeVoVeYo> umadbro, yea well, I'm still a newb, I have no idea what you're talking about o.o"
<ActionPa1snip> varnie: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic
<|ntegra|> oh simple
<GirlyGirl> How can I check smart status of ATAPI devices in Ubuntu?
<varnie> thanks, I'll try that.
<Ben64> oYeVoVeYo: your computer could be overheating and shutting down to protect itself
<jrib> |ntegra|: make sure you don't remove all your installed kernels though ;)
<oYeVoVeYo> Ben64, okayy... how can I cool it down then?
<GirlyGirl> |ntegra|: It might be nice to keep two versions as a fall back if one faile
<GirlyGirl> s
<Ben64> open it up, get a can of compressed air and clean it out
<mongy> GirlyGirl: disk utility
<|ntegra|> yeah that'd be the whole thinking behind it aye
<GirlyGirl> mongy: No such package that I know of
<qin> GirlyGirl: palimpsest
<oYeVoVeYo> Ben64,  kay thanks
<mongy> GirlyGirl: its there..
<arand> GirlyGirl: It's actually called plimpsest, I think, but it should be installed by default...
<GirlyGirl> arand: mongy, I use Kubuntu
<mongy> GirlyGirl: oh idk then.. you said ubuntu :)
<qin> GirlyGirl: kpalimpsest?
<GirlyGirl> mongy: qin E: Unable to locate package palimpset
<mongy> GirlyGirl: there is a command line package, smartmontools you could use
<Ben64> GirlyGirl: palimpsest
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: any idea what could be wrong?
<GirlyGirl> mongy: Thanks I was looking for CLI
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: ABout the wireless
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Maybe try a static ip and manual DNS
<st4rtx> hello all any body can help me in snort?
<|ntegra|> anyone know of a writeup about disabling cups and cups updates?
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: the problem is it doesn't even connect.. keyphrase is 100% right
<|ntegra|> (I notice you can't uninstall it very easily)
<llutz_> |ntegra|: set it on hold and disable the start (change upstart script to "start never")
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Which wireless card and ubuntu version + do other computers connect?
<|ntegra|> *set it on hold*?
<|ntegra|> I get the last part
<cvam> difference between gfortran and gfortran-4.5 packages
<qin> !pinning | |ntegra|
<ubottu> |ntegra|: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<|ntegra|> oh thank you
<warmit> how to write a 'mount -- bind'  cmd to /etc/fstab?
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: Ubuntu 11.04 according to lspci it's a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2]
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Is this a recent issue or was it always not working
<lanthaler> other computers connect (but they are running Windows 7 and JoliCloud - don't know on which Ubuntu version that's based)
<llutz_> warmit: dev mountpnt none bind 0 0
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: just installed Ubuntu.. wasn't working before
<|ntegra|> qin: you realize that prolly answers my earlier question too? thanks heaps
<|ntegra|> pinning: never heard of it
<seidell> i cant use sudo apt-get install command in crunchbang why?
<warmit> llutz, can the dev part be a folder?
<llutz_> warmit: sure
<jrib> !crunchbang | seidell
<ubottu> seidell: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<warmit> llutz, thx~
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: I know someone who had the same problem for the same card on Ubuntu they solved it by changing TKIP/AES to just TKIP in the router config
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: will try if it works with WEP.. can't change it to just TKIP
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: That should work ... also maybe an alternative network manager ... for that person the issue was only with Gnome's network manager but on Kde it worked
<cvam> difference between gfortran and gfortran-4.5 packages
<seidell> i cant use sudo apt-get install command to install anything in crunchbang why?
<ActionPa1snip> Sietse|MMS: your distro isn't supported here. This is ubuntu support only
<Sietse|MMS> Ok
<warmit> Is there a way to save a readonly file in vim?  just how to use 'sudo' without going out?
<ActionPa1snip> Sietse|MMS: the guys in #crunchbang wil help
<Sietse|MMS> Wrong nickname? xD
<ActionPa1snip> gah
<ActionPa1snip> gone, thats why. Tabspazz
<Ben64> warmit: you can save it somewhere else
<llutz_> warmit: :w filename                save to a new file
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: I'm using the Unity UI.. is that Gnome or KDE?
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: do you know how to do it on the cmd line?
<ActionPa1snip> lanthaler: Gnome usually. You can use Unity in any DE
<pvgrif> hi, my fan is making noise, like its at mid speed, however i look at the running processes and there is nothing weird there, i left the computer for a while and when i came back it was running at this same speed
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Gnome
<pvgrif> can i solve this problem?
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: Yes but its quite complex
<lanthaler> ActionPa1snip: thx.. how can I change that to KDE?
<ActionPa1snip> pvgrif: get some WD40 on it and be sure it's clean
<Ben64> pvgrif: clean out your heatsink with compressed air or get a new fan
<ActionPa1snip> lanthaler: log off and log into the KDE session, if you replace kwin with compiz, in theory, it should work
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Ben64> don't put wd40 on it
<pvgrif> a friend told me that he heard there were problems with the latest ubuntu about it only detecting one speed
<pvgrif> could this be it?
<pvgrif> by one speed i mean one fan speed
<ActionPa1snip> pvgrif: which release are you using?  lsb_release -sc  will tell you
<pvgrif> i cleaned it like 2 months ago
<pvgrif> 11.04
<warmit> Ben64, llutz_, :-)  thanks~ and I find a way using this,  :w sudo tee %
<GirlyGirl> ActionPa1snip: Unity does not start under kde
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: it can be made to
<pvgrif> so i take you guys havent heard of this before?
<pvgrif> it*
<pvgrif> should i reinstall?
<Ben64> probably wouldn't change anything, if its the fan going bad, it will still be bad, if it is ubuntu, it will act the same
<pvgrif> :(
<pvgrif> ok i ll clean it again just in case
<pvgrif> thank you all
<tyhgu> hey
<GirlyGirl> ActionPa1snip: How? tried the compiz replace it does not work
<tyhgu> talking about loud fan?
<pvgrif> tyhgu: yes
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: in theory it should run ;)
<Ben64> GirlyGirl: he seems to say many incorrect things
<tyhgu> fancontrol - do you know that?
<pvgrif> tyhgu: no i dont, is it like an ubuntu app?
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: always, unity2d ;)
<GirlyGirl> ActionPa1snip: Plasma shell goes above it ... and KDE taskbar goes crazy with compiz
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: you can run unity2D with any WM, so should be ok
<robert[]> I installed unbuntu fine, but when I boot into it.. I just get a black screen.. what shoudl I do?
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: what video chip do you use?
<GirlyGirl> ActionPa1snip: Sure but then you have to kill plasma as it comes on top of unity ...
<ActionPa1snip> GirlyGirl: I guess, only really aesthetics, could just set it to hide
<lanthaler> GirlyGirl: I've created that /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file and tried to connect.. now I get a CTR-EVENT-DISCONNECTED when doing sudo wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<robert[]> ActionPa1snip: I dont knwo
<lanthaler> reason=0
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<robert[]> laptop
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: what make and model please?
<pvgrif> tyhgu: is fancontrol an application?
<robert[]> dell inspiron
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: what model inspiron?
<robert[]> lenoveo
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: thats not a model of inspiron
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: try looking at the bottom
<robert[]> n5010
<ActionPa1snip> great
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: ok it's an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
<GirlyGirl> lanthaler: No idea on that
<ActionPa1snip> !nomodeset | robert[]
<ubottu> robert[]: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<martin__> hello
<tyhgu> pvgrif: it's a part of lm-sensors
<robert[]> ActionPa1snip: thank you! I will try that
<tyhgu> you can configure the speed of fan
<martin__> hello I am a newcomer greetings to all
<pvgrif> tyhgu: ok thanks i ll check it out
<jiohdi> hi martin
<martin__> is this an expert channel ?
<Sidewinder1> martian, Good Morning.
<tyhgu> check if you have lm-sensors installed
<Triscar0> is there any peoplecounter software that i can use with ipcam =?
<Sidewinder1> martin__, Even..
<jiohdi> uncle martin was a martian
 * jiohdi feels very old for knowing that
<martin__> martian? no I from jupiter
<jiohdi> jupiter broadcasting?
<Sidewinder1> jiohdi, Your favorute? :D
<Sidewinder1> sp
<martin__> yes it takes a while
<ndrj> Is this the right channel for general support questions?
<Sidewinder1> Yes.
<jiohdi> sort of
<jiohdi> its often the channel to get told to read the manual :)
<martin__> then I have one may I ask ?
<ndrj> Alright, I'll try to write this as short as possible.
<Ben64> you don't need to ask to ask
<martin__> ok I just installed ubuntu and I woukd like details about the terminal use wher can I find a complete guide ?
<ndrj> Trying to setup dual-boot. Got 2 seperate hard drives, one S-ATA and one old IDE. I just installed Windows 7 on the newer S-ATA and Ubuntu on the IDE. In that order. Just that Grub wonät show up so I can pick between the OSes. Im guessing its because it boots from the S-ATA, completely ignoring the IDE drive. How can I solve this?
<bazhang> !terminal | martin__
<ubottu> martin__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<_melvin_> Hi. i have a second disk mounted on ubuntu 11.04  (gnome 2.32) as /data. Nautilus don't show changes to files at all. i need to refresh the nautilus tab to see it.
<SideSW1PE> martin__, its very huge topic :D
<Ben64> ndrj: you can set in the bios which drive to boot from
<ndrj> I used the "simple" way of installing ubuntu, using an USB stick. I didn't fiddle with partitions myself.
<_melvin_> inotifywait works
<ndrj> Ben64, if I pick the IDE drive, will I be able to choose Windows if Grub starts correctly?
<Sidewinder1> martin__, This link, though old, has many links to terminal related sites: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=171507
<Ben64> ndrj: should, yes
<ndrj> I dont want be forced to change bios settings every time I wanna switch OS.
<ndrj> Aha, ok. I'll try.
<ndrj> I now picked the IDE as first boot device.
<ndrj> and it goes straight to Windows :(
<martin__> thanks I had a look to the suggested links but what I am searching is a complete guide of commands
<ndrj> Bah. I really don't get it.
<ndrj> I can't even pick the S-ATA as boot device, it's not even in the list.
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: set the ubuntu drive as the boot drive and grub will load
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: I just did :(
<umadbro> martin__, search for linux command line cheat sheet, should give you that
<martin__> I mean is any way to print the manual in a file ? instead of questioning evey time with the man command ?
<ndrj> I think I did, at least. there's only 1 harddrive to pick in the boot priority list.
<ndrj> and it's the IDE one, which holds Ubuntu. The sata drive with Windows on it isnt even pick-able.
<ndrj> ...which is strange?
<bindi> hi, why is my minecraft server on ubuntu listening on ipv6 by default?
<Benkinooby> will using fluxbo instead of xfce bring a huge performance boost? i installed xubuntu 11.04
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, This site is a very comprehensive one and should answer all/most of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index  It's what I used, in 2007 to get "on the right track."
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: Thank you :)
<Benkinooby> and the laptop i installed it on is quite old (pentium3, 512 mb ram).. or will puppy, knoppix or something like that be a petter choice?
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, My pleasure. "D
<sorush20_> hi just wated to know how I can test eth0 I don't know if its active..
<beta0x64> sorush20_, try putting every other interface down then pinging or something
<beta0x64> there may be another way. you should be able to see how many packets are transmitted on that interface sorush20_
<ndrj> Is there any chance that Windows wrote its boot-thingie to the IDE drive, even though it put windows on the S-ATA drive?
<sorush20_> beta0x64: I get the message unknown interface.
<sorush20_> sudo ifup eth1
<beta0x64> ifconfig eth0
<beta0x64> you will see RX and TX packets
<ActionPa1snip> beta0x64: could use ntop   (if it hasn't already been suggested)
<sorush20_> nothing is transfered beta0x64
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: This site has mostly Wubi help? Or am I just blind.
<beta0x64> ActionPa1snip, not a bad idea. sorush20_, you could use ntop. It doesn't sound like there is activity though
<sorush20_> beta0x64: I have set it up to sharing .. so my computer gets wireless then I share it from the eth1
<beta0x64> okay. try ifconfig eth0
<beta0x64> RX and TX means received and transmitted (i had to look it up lol)
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, No, please stay away from WUBI...That site does refer to it due to trying to be 'complete.'
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: Yeah, I tried WUbi and didnt like it
<sorush20_> beta0x64: I get the message device not found.
<beta0x64> sorush20_, then make sure you are sharing your wifi from eth1 really. you are not sharing from the correct device.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Perhaps this is the page you're looking for: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing  However, if win install did some screwy things, that page might not cover that eventuality.
<s1m0nsk1> hi - why don't mounted drives show up in the left panel in nautilus in oneiric?
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: I tried to partition manually, using some "standard partioning scheme" provided by the official Ubuntu page.
<sorush20_> beta0x64: so should I set the wifi to sharing or the eth1?
<beta0x64> sorush20_, I'm really not sure but I have to leave now. Hopefully someone else can help you.
<jrib> !oneric | s1m0nsk1
<ubottu> s1m0nsk1: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BlueWolf> |-)
<beta0x64> You have to describe accurately what you want to do
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: I did that once, but there an option where you should pick "boot device" and I was very unsure if I should pick the small boot partition I made or something else.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Booting to LiveCD or USB, you should be able to examine the various partitions, their 'boot-flags' etc..
<sorush20_> I get internet throught wifi device and from this computer I want to share that internet through the eth1 of this device to another computer..
<ndrj> You make a small partition for grub, is that the partition I should pick for "boot device" or whatever it said?
<s1m0nsk1> ubottu: thanks, will ask there.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Grub should be on the main ext3/4 partition, where you intend to install ubuntu. Then, somewhere in the installation process, it'll ask, something like, where to boot; select /
<ubottu> s1m0nsk1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sidewinder1> I think..
<DustyMonk> ubottu: you're too modest about your intelligence
<ubottu> DustyMonk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ndrj> Lol, I just think I solved it. I changed disk order in bios, and put the S-ATA disk first, allowing me to choose the S-ATA disk as boot device.
<Sidewinder1> 'Tis been a while since I've installed; hopefully if I'm a little off, some one will correct me..
<ndrj> Booted off the s-ata, and there was Grub, on the sata drive, instead of the IDE drive where I installed it.
<ndrj> and I can pick between OSes.
<ndrj> now I just have to change Windows to default.
<ndrj> hm, I could press E in grub and got some command list that is some file for default booting?
<ndrj> I assume.
<llutz_> ndrj: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/06_os-prober     && sudo update-grub
<martin__> thanks for help by to everyone
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Now I'm getting confused (not that difficult these days), as long as grub lists the OSs, the only thing remaining is to ascertain id you installed both to the same drive (not your intention, I know) or if the IDE has the ubuntu install.
<ndrj> llutz in the terminal in ubuntu, I assume?
<llutz_> ndrj: yes. it will make grub finding windows before any linux and add it as 1st entry to grub-menu
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: haha, im really confused too, even more so as I've always had the IDE as boot device in bios, even though Windows has been on the S-ata. And that's before I started messing with Ubuntu.
<Sidewinder1> llutz, Thanks, I knew a CLI approach would be better; unfortunately, I'm CLI challenged.. :-(
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: I've had windows on the IDE before I bought the S-ata though. but I formatted it, naturally. Could it still be that it had some MBR on it?
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Just hang in there, you're heading in the right direction, also follow llutz 's instructiond.
<ndrj> anyway, the automatic Ubuntu installer seems to have put grub on the s-ata drive. for some reason, even though I picked the IDE as the drive to install Ubuntu on.
<Sidewinder1> instructions, even; now all know why I'm CLI challenged. :-(
<ndrj> or, actually. I'm not so sure any longer. I'll go into Windows and see what's what, disk wise, now.
<ndrj> <---confused.
<ndrj> llutz_: yeah, i'll do it, thanks alot.
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: boot to your liveCD desktop and install Grub to the other drive
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Win will NOT see the ext3/4 partitions..
<ActionPa1snip> Sidewinder1: it'll see partitions, just not the data ;)
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: that's true. I just wanna see if windows still has 500gb of space.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Unless you've installed some specific drivers for win that allow it 'see' ext3/4.
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: ooookay. the IDE is intact, it's not been formatted, at all. I must have installed ubuntu on the S-ata as well. *scratches head*
<Sidewinder1> ActionPa1snip, Do they show up a "unrecognized?"
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: just that....the Ubuntu install said it would use 200gb of disk space, and the S-ata in windows is 449/465gb free.
<ndrj> ok im getting really confused, where the fuck is my Ubuntu install now? :(
<bazhang> ndrj, no swearing please
<ndrj> sorry :)
<ndrj> if I go into my Ubuntu install I should see if Ubuntu is placed on the S-ATA, right?
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, It's on the Sata, you wanted it on the IDE; ActionPa1snip will give you an easy fix..
<ndrj> booting!
<LABcrab> Hello people!  How do you use Unicode to write an S in a box?  As in iPhone 4[S]?
<ActionPa1snip> Sidewinder1: yeah but you can see the partition layout as Ubuntu uses standard partitioning
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: hm, I got a USB-stick.
<Sidewinder1> ActionPa1snip, Hope you don't mind me volunteering your time. ;-)
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: same difference
<ActionPa1snip> Sidewinder1: its lll goood
<Sidewinder1> :D
<ndrj> but now I should reinstall Windows on the sata, and format the sata, again, right?
<ndrj> since it probably has Ubuntu on it
<ndrj> :P
<ndrj> and I dont want ubuntu on it!
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: ok, so after I've installed windows _again_ on the s-ata. I boot up Ubuntu using the USB, and inside the live-Ubuntu thingie, I install Ubuntu using....what thing?
<robert[]> im trying to boot the ubuntu iso off my USB but I get a grub rescue menu instead
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, As I said ActionPa1snip is much better suited to get ubuntu on the IDE, once you've done that, you can remove ubuntu from the Sata and expand the NTFS partition to it's original size; but we're getting ahead of ourselves..
<robert[]> how do I fix that?
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: since the win7 install is abou 1 hour old I can just format the s-ata and reinstall it, to avoid anything messy and sticky :P
<Sidewinder1> That'll work too and may be the easiest solution.
<ndrj> thank god I have a laptop.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, Just remember, install win first, then ubuntu.
<ndrj> :D
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: for sure.
<Sidewinder1> You'll get there. :D
<Guest80755> hello, I have an issue: I installed lubuntu on my ex xubuntu machine, and I used to share the internet of the xubuntu machine with a windows xp machine, which worked fine by just ticking the internet sharing on wired connection on internet settings, but now that I installed lubuntu, it seems like it doesn't want to work
<BlueWolf> :-))
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: why install WIndows again?
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: Would it be better if I had both windows and ubuntu on the s-ata, rather than on two seperate disks? seeing as the IDE is kinda old and is likely to fail soonish.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, That wouldn't be a bad idea, either..
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: well, the idea was to have nothing but Windows on the Sata drive, and now it appearently holds Ubuntu as well. So I thought I'd format it and install only Windows?
<Sidewinder1> So just leave as is.
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: The reason Im trying to put it on the IDE is because I failed to have it on the same drive before, since I appearently always booted from the IDE, so now I've solved the OLD problem trying to solve a new problem. hahaha.
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: if you wish, just be sure to install Ubuntu second and it will manage the dual boot. Personally I'd have a drive with Both OSes on and one with a 100% NTFS partition to store user data
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: or even better, put swap on the other drive too. small speed boost
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: in that case, I'm already done, basically.
<Sidewinder1> ndrj, What filesystem on the IDE, ext3/4 or NTFS/Fat32?
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: should be NTFS
<Sidewinder1> Was just curious.
<ndrj> I'm just afraid that the ubuntu partitions are really small since it said that Windows had 450gb of free space.
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: just my suggestion, there is no right way or wrong way
<ndrj> unless Windows counts it's space in an odd manner.
 * Sidewinder1 Bows to ndrj and ActionPa1snip ...
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: no, but that was my first idea, since I don't trust the IDE
<ndrj> Sidewinder1: you leaving? :)
<Sidewinder1> More coffee..
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: get it replaced then :D
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: yeah...I should. Or just go with this SATA.
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip:  this is basically a lab/playwithlinux PC now.
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: hey, is it easy to have several linux-dists on the same PC?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: if I ever want to play around with some hardcore linux-server dist?
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<ndrj> K, in Ubuntu I can access both the Windows HDD, and the IDE one. There's no partition for linux-only files :P
<ndrj> Gah.
<jacquesdupontd> i've created a bashrc function very usefull under linux and i would like to know the easiest way of transcripting it to work on windows environment ?
<ndrj> Im guessing it's really easy to just create a Linux partition in Ubuntu, though.
<ndrj> using that partition manager thingie
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: the easiest way...start over from scratch. There is virtually nothing except the concept that will carry over from linux to windows
<pooltable> how to update java ????
<ndrj> haha, ok...when I right click in the "file system" folder it says it has 3.9gb of free space. Im guessing this is...bad.
<Helsinkiii> hi
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: sure, its just another OS. Add as many as you want
<jacquesdupontd> that's what i was thinking , but as the script was quite simple and in fact performing simple task i thought it could be easily traduce to an bash windows file
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: Should I be worried that my "file system" only has 3.9gb of free space? I mean, where do all the programs go?
<Helsinkiii> I switched to XFCE on ubuntu and I noticed that file transfers actually take up lots of time, compared to Nautlius where you didn't actually notice the transfer happening
<Helsinkiii> is this a difference in actual speed, or does it just seem that way to me?
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: for which partition?
<Helsinkiii> (does nautlius just do it in the background?)
<th0r> jacquesdupontd: there is no such thing as a bash windows file
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: what app are you copying under XFCE with?
<jacquesdupontd> yeah sorry i was talking about those little script we can create in windows but i'm not sure we can create functions like in bashrc
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, Thunar
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: I'm in the file manager of Ubuntu, and to the left it lists all partitions/drives, etc, you know? so, it lists the IDE and Windows ones, both NTFS. then at the top it says "myname" which probably is the "/home" partition right? and then it says "File System" which probably is the "/" partition, right? the "File System" partition has 3.9gb of free space.
<Suhel> Hi :-)
<jacquesdupontd> and even if i learn the language that would be need i don't know what to start with on that windows ... it seems from what i read that i should use software like powershell or something like that
<ndrj> and I'm guessing this is bad.
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, here's an example. In GNOME with Nautilus, a 1GB movie transfer from "Desktop" to "Videos" will happen almost instantly. In XFCE with Thunar, it opened a dialog box and took 1 minute
<ndrj> Unless...I can make the "/" partition bigger?
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: possibly a bug, try adding the lubuntu desktop PPA, it may have a nicer version
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: how big is the partition with 3.9Gb free space?
<Suhel> Hmmm... is 10.10 stable??
<ActionPa1snip> Suhel: very
<Suhel> ActionPa1snip: and What kernel does it use?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: "Volume: Unknown" It's still checking the partition for files though.
<ActionPa1snip> !info linux-image-generic maveric
<ubottu> 'maveric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: anything I can write in terminal to check this faster? :P
<Suhel> Erm
<Drak_Tekno> Hello everyone!
<jacquesdupontd> i think it can be done in a batch file
<ActionPa1snip> Suhel: 2.6.35.30.38
<ActionPa1snip> Nakkel: df -h    pastebin the output
<Suhel> ActionPa1snip: thanks mate :-)
<ActionPa1snip> Suhel: np
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, sorry how would I upgrade THunar if ive added the PPA?
<Suhel> Dinner time :-)
<ndrj> uh, should I use the gnome or KDE partition manager?
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: add the PPA, then run updates
<ndrj> :P
<frybye> can somebody suggest a good url to learn all about partitions - and related stuff - what is a mbr - active partition - logical parition and all that suff - where can I learn it??
<llutz_> frybye: wikipedia
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: this is a bit confusing, since all drives/partitions add up to more physical space than I have installed.
<likeapenguin> xD
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: the "/" and the windows one of 500gb must be using the same space.
<frybye> really - that is detailed enough - hmm - never even thought of looking there - thanks..
<llutz_> frybye: its a start at least and offers some more links for deeper info if you want
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: what version of thunar do you have?
<frybye> llutz_ thanks pal - bfn
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: the command I gave with show all partitions with their used and free space
<jacquesdupontd> found the thing i needed , thanks for help : http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/dosbatch.html
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: that df- h?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: you wrote it to some other guy so I missed it, just saw it now
<ndrj> :D
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, 1.0.1
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, i'm seeing it's old
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sxc
<ActionPa1snip> sorry
<ActionPa1snip> lsb_release -sc
<cannot_update> Reading package lists... Error!
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: http://pastebin.com/8z6bbVdp
<Helsinkiii> lol it's Karmic
<cannot_update> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<cannot_update> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.163.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_i18n_Translation-en
<cannot_update> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ActionPa1snip> Helsinkiii: karmic is no longer supported dude
<cannot_update> any one meets this error?
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, oh that's why
<bazhang> cannot_update, yes
<Helsinkiii> ActionPa1snip, well....it runs on my older hardware very well
<ActionPa1snip> cannot_update: http://pastebin.com/53fBqJg9
<cannot_update> = =! how to solve it?
<bazhang> cannot_update, you'll need to delete some of those, as they are stored in html for some odd reason
<cannot_update> get it.
<bazhang> cannot_update, in this ONE case I'd advise using nautilus, but be VERY careful
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: the linux partitions look ok, what is on sdb1 ?
<bazhang> cannot_update, or simply view in nautilus, then remove via the terminal
<hacked_kernel> how to find a process that is consuming the disk IO?
<bazhang> cannot_update, there should be around 10 or 11 of those at least
<llutz_> hacked_kernel: iotop
<cannot_update> bazhang, hope it will work :)
<robert[]> I get the blank screen but I can hear the ubuntu drums
<hacked_kernel> llutz, thanks
<bazhang> cannot_update, it will. keep removing them until your update works successfully
<cannot_update> You really resourceful <3<3<3
<bazhang> cannot_update, I got the exact same bug, and it was very annoying until I figured it out
<ActionPa1snip> cannot_update: the commands I gave need running one after the other, usually makes things nice
<cannot_update> save to a script, then exec.
<ActionPa1snip> cannot_update: I have it in a script. I removed the #!/bin/bash bit though ;)
<ptyan> i installed ubuntu with wubi as application within windows. no errors,. at the end, it told me to restart, so i did. now, i'm back in windows. how do i start my ubuntu up?
<cannot_update> Have you play e-ink reader running linux?
<FreeWilly> hi, im trying to get ubuntu server to automatically mount my cd/dvdrom at startup with an entry in fstab, just below the entry of my additional hd's that do mount correctly automatically at startup
<FreeWilly> the entry looks like this: /dev/cdrom1  /mnt/cdrom  udf,iso9660  user,noauto,exec,utf8  0  0
<fritsch> FreeWilly: you see the noauto?
<FreeWilly> however its not atu mounting the cd/dvd drive  at startup
<fritsch> FreeWilly: could mean that does will do "no auto" mount
<FreeWilly> i can manually mount the drive fine with sudo mount /dev/cdrom1 /mnt/cdrom
<fritsch> FreeWilly: from the manpage: noauto do not mount when "maount -a" is given (e.g., at boot time)
<fritsch> FreeWilly: just replace the noauto with auto
<FreeWilly> i see what u saying lets try, thanks fritsch
<FreeWilly> just remove it?
<fritsch> FreeWilly: just remove it, yes
<FreeWilly> cool
<FreeWilly> brb
<fritsch> FreeWilly: a cd must be placed in ...
<ptyan> in c:\ i can see ubuntu's root directory. it looks like it has everything it needs. i just cant find a way to start it
<cannot_update> http://openinkport.org
<FreeWilly> cd must be placed in?
<FreeWilly> huh
<FreeWilly> argh duh
<FreeWilly> nevermind
<FreeWilly> physically in the drive
<robert[]> even with nomode set im getting a blank screen
<robert[]> except it showed the ubuntu logo before going blank
<FreeWilly> fritsch: thanks its working fine now
<BluesKaj> nomodeset , it's one word
<fritsch> FreeWilly: no problem. The man page might is very powerful :-) it is the good side of the force
<FreeWilly> plz however explain to me what would happen if the box restarts without a cd inserted and fstab loads?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: if sda is the S-ata drive, then sdb is the IDE one, in which case it's junk.
<fritsch> FreeWilly: just try it :-)
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: well, you ubuntu OS is 3Gb, so you have lots of space to install new app :)
<robert[]> how do I get it working?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: which partitions are using ext3 etc?
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: could boot to safemode vga and get updated
<shafeeq> hello, i cant sudo any command. th error msg says:sudo: "/etc/sudoers is owned by uid 999, should be 0" and other two lines. any help?
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: yes, those are linux partitions
<robert[]> Ill try that
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: my sda2 must be the ntfs partition for windows files, right?
<m477> is it possible to check by ps process just my as a user?
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: boot to root recovery mode and run:  chown root:roo /etc/sudoers
<ndrj> ndrj: but ubuntu can use that partition for storage, too?
<ActionPa1snip> m477: ps -ef | grep $USER
<wanderson> oi
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, thanks. also, does chown on a disk from a live boot affect the distro installed in it?
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: you don't think my linux partitions are small? :D
<ActionPa1snip> m477: cleaner is:  ps -U $USER
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: not at all, looks great
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: ah, ok, nice to hear, guess im done then! :D
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: should be fine, the UID will be the same, but you don't need a CD, just use root recovery mode
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: thanks for all the help!
<Leeds27m> some time ago I set up folders to be opened by VLC (I was watchin a lot of videos)...but now, whenever I plug in my external hard-drive VLC tries to open it...and in firefox's settings, there a button for 'open containing folder', clicking this brings up VLC too, does anyone know how I can change folders to be opened by dolphin or something automatically?
<ActionPa1snip> Leeds27m: open nautilus and right click a folder, select 'open with another app' and select nautilus
<m_bisson> You guys are super nerds.
<zamoras7> Hello,I need a tutorial about ubuntu hacks plz......
<LjL> m_bisson: and that is very relevant to Ubuntu support, undubitably? :|
<ActionPa1snip> Leeds27m: Sounds like folders are associated with opening with vlc, so the change will switch it back. Obviously set to remember the pairing
<ActionPa1snip> m_bisson: nerds make all your facebooks and twitters work, I'm sure you love those
<m_bisson> It was a compliment
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, I 'su'ed it :).  fine now. I had tried making an local home folder readable with thunar in xubuntu live before. i stopped the process quickly. after then i noticed this issue. so chowning doen't overwrite file permisissions on a global distro basis?
<ActionPa1snip> :)
<soreau> zamoras7: What are you wanting to hack, exactly?
<ndrj> What linux server dist would you recommend, for me to experiment with, later?
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: should do, root is UID 0 in the liveCD and installed OS, but its not needed and booting the CD is slower
<zamoras7> mm realy i dont know but i want to gain a general knowlege about ubuntu hacks
<ndrj> I'm gonna try to get it to work with remote wake-on-lan and stuff.
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: Ubuntu server or Debian server
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: ok, ty :D
<jpmh> I have a touch screen monitor plugged into my netbook - when I have both screens enabled, not mirrored - the system sees it as one large screen and so the touches gho in the wrong place.  How do I tell the system that touches are limited to the external screen area
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: I'm guessing Ubuntu server is the most newbie friendly one
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: try a few, see which you like :)
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, oh, actually i was trying to chown to the 'ubuntu' user in live session, and that too '/' folder
<zamoras7> soreau:
<zamoras7> soreau: mm realy i dont know but i want to gain a general knowlege about ubuntu hacks
<ActionPa1snip> ndrj: server is fairly generic
<robert[]> I cant get a linux system installed :(
<robert[]> working
<ndrj> ActionPa1snip: kk, i just need something to serve, first ;D
<soreau> zamoras7: That is an extremely broad topic..
<jpmh> actually my question may be wrong - I have tried to oervride with xinput --set-prop ... and it is almost as though the command is being ignored.  I know it isn't because bad params cause errots
<robert[]> I can install it but it doesnt work
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: chowning / to anythig other than what it is will make your OS not boot
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: did you try blacklisting radeon and ati driver?
<robert[]> no I didnt, that sounds kind of difficlt thought
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, no wonder i get all thse issues then. any way to revert to original user permissions? with correct username?
<m477> ActionPa1snip: thx o/
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: its adding 2 lines to a text file, not hard
<soreau> zamoras7: Typically you find something you want to do first to narrow down what you'd need to learn
<robert[]> nbut I cant get a text editor
<robert[]> I'm only in the linux installer
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: reboot and hold SHIFT, select recovery mode and then select root. run:  chown root:root /etc/sudoers; reboot
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: done
<zamoras7> soreau: I want to hack my users password with john
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root. run: nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, just sudoers? what abt other folders? var? usr?
<robert[]> ActionPa1snip: Ill give it a shot! thanks fr the sugestion
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: add the lines:  blacklist ati      blacklist radeon     (2 seperate lines)
<soreau> zamoras7: jtr has plenty of docs on the web and isn't particularly specific to ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> shafeeq: the file name has been absolutely referenced, the only problem is you have messed with the sudoers file and the OS doesn't like that
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: press CTRL+X, Press Y, Press ENTER
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: then run:  reboot
<robert[]> recovery mode showed some text then went into a black screen
<shafeeq> ActionPa1snip, i see. Thanks a lot.
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: hmm, so recovery mode does the same?
<robert[]> yeah
<m_bisson> I'm looking to upgrade soon and I was wondering how ATI drivers fare in Linux... can I expect decent performance compared to win7
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: blacklist ati? really?
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: could use liveUSB to edit the file then
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: I know of modules named radeon and fglrx but none called 'ati'
<ActionPa1snip> soreau: makes it use vesa, should work then ;)
<robert[]> ill try t boot off my USB but I have was thaving trouble with that eariler
<zamoras7> soreau: but i have an bug.When i unshadow the file then when i use john it says me something about hash
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: Just saying, ati is not the name of any kernel module to my knowledge
<ActionPa1snip> soreau: do you know a nicer way to force failsafe vga?
<ActionPa1snip> soreau: yea, maybe its nmy old school
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: recovery mode?
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: Probably booting with 'text' as kernel param
<robert[]> when I boot of the USB I get a blank screem, but I can hear the ubuntu drums and when I press the arrow keys I can hear a click
<ActionPa1snip> soreau: still would like Xorg just with vesa driver
<soreau> zamoras7: You need to find a channel that is more specific to that topic since it's not directly related to ubuntu
<zamoras7> soreau: a oka i will try to find it
<zamoras7> soreau: I have an other question:I am using now toshiba nb200 and i want to find drivers for the craphics card where i can find them?????
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: I can't think of an easy way to do that off hand other than not load the driver.. in which case you could just boot with gfxdrivermodulename.fakeoptionhere=1
<ActionPa1snip> robert[]: got a monitor you can hook up to the system, may help
<robert[]> I coul plug in a monitor and see if someone shows up on that screen I guess
<soreau> zamoras7: What gpu model is it?
<robert[]> ill give that a go
<zamoras7> soreau: I dont remember wait to see plz
<soreau> zamoras7: lspci|grep VGA
<zamoras7> soreau:  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<soreau> ActionPa1snip: To clarify further, radeon is the open driver module name, fglrx is the proprietary module name. For X drivers, there's radeon, r128, ati and fglrx. ati auto-selects between the two former
<soreau> zamoras7: The drivers are already installed and working by default
<zamoras7> soreau:  Ok thank you.Realy i didn't knew that (sorry for my bad english)
<soreau> zamoras7: Yes, intel has an open source driver which is the only one available. It changes when your kernel and X versions do
<soreau> ugh
<sai> hi
<rcm> hey...
<starsinmypockets> What's a good way to get server-wide stacks on storage availability via command line?
<starsinmypockets> *stats
<rcm> df -h
<sai> i am completely new to ubuntu and wanna learn smethin abt it
<robert[]> I just get both screens blank
<soreau> sai: just ask
<robert[]> if I have another monitor plugged into it
<soreau> robert[]: What graphics card is it?
<starsinmypockets> rcm tnx... does this show disk partitions?
<robert[]> i dont know
<robert[]> I think its intel
<soreau> robert[]: lspci|grep VGA
<rcm> starsinmypockets, yes
<Paralell||Logic> !g
<Paralell||Logic> bot commands?
<rcm> I formated a server with lots of partitions, each with more and less 600GB, but when I run df -h... it shows 605GB available, but 571 free, and 1% used... this cannot be right, does anyone know what's wrong?
<starsinmypockets> It's funny, my linode dashboard shows 100% disk usage, but df shows 32%... I'm inclined to believe df
<tehnef> rcm: formatted capacity is less than the partition size
<rcm> so... by making lots of partitions, I'll be loosing space?
<zacktu> How can I prevent applications such as Firefox and Thunderbird from opening maximized? -- this has happened since i updated from 10.10 to 11.04
<sai> is ubuntu a freeware?
<bazhang> sai no
<rcm> tehnef: so... by making lots of partitions, I'll be loosing space?
<soreau> zacktu: Have you tried unmaximizing the window then closing it?
<sai> can i have both ubuntu and MS os in same system?
<bazhang> sai, yes
<bazhang> !dualboot | sai
<ubottu> sai: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tehnef> rcm: i'm actually not sure of the answer to that, but even if it were all one partition the formatted capacity would be noticeably less than the drive size
<bazhang> sai read the links
<sai> ya sure...!
<soreau> sai: ubuntu is free, it's just not 'freeware'
<sai> oh!
<rcm> hum... okay... I'm just asking because I'm loosing about 20GB in each partition...
<sai> can i get tat downloaded?
<rcm> 30GB *
<soreau> ! download | sai
<ubottu> sai: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sai> ya okay! :) :) :)
<dee-dee> Ubuntu rocks!
<zacktu> soreau: i don't close the window immediately, but it's usually unmaximized when i close it
<tehnef> rcm: that actually makes sense. it's only 3.33% of the partition size
<soreau> zacktu: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<m477> if i copy few files by  scp it one per file ask me for password can i miss it?
<rcm> okay tehnef... thank you
<zacktu> soreau: natty
<soreau> m477: -B
<m477> soreau: i tried i got response: Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic,password).
<soreau> zacktu: It should work I guess.. do you know what window manager you're using?
<zacktu> soreau: unity
<FreeWilly> can anyone suggest good ups software to work with ubuntu server edition
<soreau> zacktu: Maybe that's the problem..
<tehnef> rcm: there also might be some conversion confusion there, too. the industry is in the middle of converting from binary sizing to SI standard, and inconstency is everywhere
<zacktu> soreau: i've been wondering whether i should be looking a compiz settings or settings in Firefox & Thunderbird
<tehnef> m477: if you're copying multiple files, use sftp
<soreau> zacktu: I believe your window manager would be responsible.. have you tried classic gnome?
<rcm> sure :D
<sai> if i download ubuntu , wil it get installed automatically and block my current os?
<soreau> sai: no
<GirlyGirl> sai: You can do a dual booty and haver both
<zacktu> soreau: i changed to classic ubuntu when booting one time and seemed to have other problems -- this was an upgrade -- i've decided to do a fresh install of 11.10 several weeks from now
<soreau> sai: You should read the installation documentation
<bazhang> sai read the manual
<sai> hmm.. ya okay!
<bazhang> !manual | sai
<ubottu> sai: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tehnef> sai: if you install ubuntu on a PC with windows already installed, it will play nice by default. if you install windows on a PC with ubuntu on it, it will not play nice by default.
<bazhang> !wiki | sai and this
<ubottu> sai and this: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<Paralell||Logic> bot commands??
<bazhang> sai and the dual booting link from earlier
<sai> yaya! wil chek that!
<Paralell||Logic> BOT COMMANDS??
<soreau> sai: Basically you download the image, burn it to some medium (like a cd) then boot it and see if it works ok. From there you can install it, in which case it should automatically detect other operating systems on the system and add them to the boot loader so you can select which to load on boot
<bazhang> Paralell||Logic, what about them. ask an actual question
<Paralell||Logic> WHAT ARE THE BOT COMMANDS?
<sai> soreau: cool.
<sai> okay!
<bazhang> Paralell||Logic, lose the caps
<tehnef> please stop yelling Paralell||Logic
<sai> and...there are many releases of ubuntu available..
<sai> which one shud i download
<bazhang> sai, the latest
<Paralell||Logic> what are the bot commands?
<soreau> ! ubottu | Paralell||Logic
<bazhang> !usage > Paralell||Logic
<ubottu> Paralell||Logic: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<sai> ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ubottu> Paralell||Logic, please see my private message
<sai> ubuntu 11.10?
<bazhang> sai, thats in 4 days
<Paralell||Logic> thank you
<soreau> sai: 11.10 will be released this month though it's not out yet
<soreau> bazhang: How do you know it's in 4 days?
<sai> oh ok. which s the latest available?
<soreau> sai: 11.04
<sai> ok!
<bazhang> soreau, 9 plus 4 being 13 :)
<GirlyGirl> sai: Although 11.10 is scheduled in less than a week
<soreau> bazhang: How do you know it will be released on the 13th?
<tehnef> when's the next LTS?
<bazhang> soreau, thats what I've heard.
<GirlyGirl> tehnef: 12.04
<bazhang> tehnef, 12.04
<sai> hey..there are threee diff types of downloads..i mean..a desktop CD , Server Install CD , Alternate install CD
<tehnef> thanks
<sai> which one?
<bazhang> sai, desktop
<soreau> bazhang: It's not on any official site?
<GirlyGirl> sai: desktop
<sai> thanku!
<khear> soreau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<bazhang> soreau, lets not debate this here please
<soreau> bazhang: There's no debate.. I just asked a question about ubuntu
<Dionix> i can not get ubuntu installer to boot from usb thumb drive, i have tried dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc i've tried manually coping files, which is where I got closest but everytime i get isolinux.bin missing or corrupt, and of course the ubuntu website only allows for you to make a bootable usb drive from ubuntu with their usb creator tool but i'm on debian
<sai> how to execute , compile a java program in ubuntu?
<Dionix> its really aggrivating
<Paralell||Logic> ............
<Paralell||Logic> ........
<Paralell||Logic> ............................
<FloodBot1> Paralell||Logic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> khear: Ah, thank you
<Dionix> debian isos work fine by just cat'ing them
<sai> how to execute , compile a java program in ubuntu?
<Dionix> ubuntu is a pain in the ass already wtf am i doing here anyway?
<sai> is executing java prog similar to command prompt execution in MS os?
<m477> tehnef: and how i will get few files when '{5..10}' doesnt work?
<kamiccolo> sai:  compile like "javac sources.java"
<sai> oh.then its same as in MS os!
<sai> execution?
<me-1> Hi when will ubuntu 11.10 will out..?
<tehnef> m477: you could always not use password authentication. that should make doing what you're trying much easier
<GirlyGirl> me-1: 13
<GirlyGirl> th
<m477> tehnef: how?
<kamiccolo> sai: run like "java dir_and_package_name.main_class"
<me-1> GirlyGirl,  OMG 13th is so un-lucky
<sai> thankkkuuuuu kamiccolo
<sai> :)
<FreeWilly> again, can anyone suggest good ups software for ubuntu server edition?
<kamiccolo> good luck :)
<sai> :)
<mitoni> If I'm running beta 2, do I need to reinstall when oneiric is officially released?
<DustyMonk> !best FreeWilly
<tehnef> m477: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<japro> hi, i use 11.04 and would like to have gcc-4.6 around for testing purposes, what is the most reasonable way to do that?
<DustyMonk> !best| FreeWilly
<ubottu> FreeWilly: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> mitoni, no
<Abhijit> FreeWilly, whats 'ups' software?
<bazhang> !final | mitoni
<ubottu> mitoni: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Oneiric and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<mitoni> thanks, bazhang
<FreeWilly> which works with an UPS
<FreeWilly> like winpower
<me-1> GirlyGirl,  WHY CANONICAL PICK 13TH
<zykotick9> Abhijit, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply
<DustyMonk> me-1: caps please
<FreeWilly> !thankyou DustyMonk
<bazhang> me-1stop that
<me-1> DustyMonk,  mistake sorry
<Abhijit> zykotick9, i know what is ups. i dont know what is ups software.
<DustyMonk> me-1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<me-1> 13th is unlucky number even microsoft avoids it
<bazhang> !ot | me-1
<zykotick9> Abhijit, in order to shutdown the machine when the battery is almost gone, software is required
<ubottu> me-1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Abhijit> zykotick9, okies
<me-1> ubottu,  Iappriciate that .
<ubottu> me-1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cannot_update> bazhang, ...
<cannot_update> bazhang, not solved.
<bazhang> cannot_update, paste.ubuntu.com with errors
<teresa_> I have done the last updates and the I cannot connect to internet, it does not seam to be a problem of driver but of dhcp, does anyone have any idea?
<s9741> hello
<tyhgu> hey
<dee-dee> hi
<s9741> hi
<s9719> siema
<s9741> no czesc
<s9741> co tam
<bazhang> !pl | s9741
<ubottu> s9741: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<s9719> nie ma opcji
<s9741> fuck
<s9741> madafaka
<galfly> Hi everyone, I screwed up my boot record trying to get rid of grub. Computer is not booting. Any ideas?
<salvo> hi there i got a question
<jeroth> galfly: burn live boot cd and reinstall grub
<rurufufuss> is there a way to disable accidental double clicks from mouses? i.e it's a mouse problem, but wondering if there's a way to stop it on the ubuntu level
<salvo> anyone can tell me why my wireless adapter light is flashing from blue to red?
<galfly> salvo: I did, but the computer is not reading the bootable CD
<galfly> it is not responding anything
<salvo> ??
<jeroth> galfly: did you change the boot order to CD first?
<soreau> salvo: It has LED's that apparently flash
<galfly> jeroth: yes
<salvo> not apparently it is indeed flashing
<salvo> from blue to red
<soreau> salvo: Are you having trouble with your wireless adapter?
<jchen> ?
<jeroth> galfly: if it is booting to CD first but is not reading CD. Then its a problem with your CD or cd drive. It shouldn't even get to grub if you did it right.
<salvo> it looks like it works properly
<soreau> salvo: Then enjoy the show
<salvo> but when i am in windows led wont flash
<galfly> jeroth: it is not getting to grub. I erased the MBR accidentally
<galfly> jeroth: The CD is fine, working with another optical drive
<salvo> i don't think yours is an empiryc answer
<salvo> wireless is apparently working fine
<soreau> salvo: They're just LED's, possibly controlled by the driver
<salvo> but that flashing light might be something not working fine in background
<xgt001> hello i have installed jupiter
<jeroth> galfly:should not matter. Your mbr is on your hard-drive. If cdrom is first it shouldn't touch your mbr
<soreau> salvo: If the card if functioning properly, I wouldn't worry much more about it
<xgt001> i want to remove it undoing all the changes done by it
<xgt001> any help ?
<soreau> salvo: Do not read too far into flashing LED's. They're only lights
<galfly> jeroth: I screwed up my MBR using testdisk
<lauxley2> Hi, im trying to set up a dual boot with 2 allready installed OS on different hard drives, i found this http://ubuntu-georgia.org/installing_ubuntu_and_windows_xp_on_separate_drives, but the file /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist, should i create it ?
<salvo> mmm
<salvo> ok
<galfly> jeroth: I don't think it is on the hard drive anymore
<salvo> tnx
<jeroth> galfly: thats fine, I don't know how else to explain it. A live boot disk does not need an MBR to run. The live boot disk will re-write your MBR.
<ghostnik11> is there a way to recover lost data from hard drive or erased data from a external hard drive
<iceroot> ghostnik11: no
<galfly> jeroth: seriously? Ok, I'll try liveCD again
<galfly> Thanks!!
<jeroth> galfly: sure np, let me know if it works.
<K4k> Has anyone had trouble with the Fn+F9 key combination on Asus laptops which disables the touchpad not re-enabling again when you press it a second time?
<iceroot> ghostnik11: not when deleted from the shell by "rm"
<|ntegra|> ghostnik11: of course there is
<Polah> ghostnik11: A mechanical hard drive, yes. A flash drive, I don't believe so.
<iceroot> ghostnik11: as i said, delete data cant be restored
<iceroot> !recover | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<hariom> Hi, I have problem in getting sound work in my ubuntu 10.04.
<fullmetal> hariom: fire away
<bergelmir> whats wrong if a process has a cpu-usage of 222973011%?
<ghostnik11> iceroot: its an external hard drive so that is a mechanical hard drive, but the problem is that it had the files on the hard drive and one day when hard drive was plugged in, the files weren't there, actually empty
<hariom> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd         resulted me: /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1370.ko
<hariom> /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko
<hariom> /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/core/snd-hrtimer.ko
<hariom> /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko
<hariom> /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko
<FloodBot1> hariom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hariom> /lib/modules/2.6.32-34-server/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko
<fullmetal> @gergelmir kill 9 that pid
<kamiccolo> haruom, pastebin!
<iceroot> ghostnik11: the best way to recover your data is your backup
<kamiccolo> *hariom
<bergelmir> fullmetal: so it is not working anymore?
<UE_Use> Hello! I was just trying to install ubuntu ultimate 2.8 on an old computer, but it failed every time i tried! the computer freezes always when the screen with those ice crystals apears... (i tried first du only boot the life dvd)
<UE_Use> could someone help pls?
<fullmetal> if the process is in massive excess you can kill it with kill -9 (the not nice way)
<iceroot> UE_Use: what is ubuntu ultimate?
<ghostnik11> iceroot: backup, can u back up a external hard drive? b/c I would do that in the future to save my data
<fullmetal> or just a regular kill if you dont want to use prescription strength
<hariom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/704919/
<iceroot> ghostnik11: of course you can backup it
<Polah> ghostnik11: You do the same way you back up any data
<UE_Use> iceroot http://ultimateedition.info/
<hariom> kamiccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704920/
<iceroot> ghostnik11: there is no differene of internal drive, external drive, flash drive, streamer, floppy and so when doing a backup from it
<ghostnik11> polah; iceroot: so that would mean I just put the data on my external to another external or internal hard drive
<iceroot> UE_Use: not supported here
<|ntegra|> get it mounted properly (with a live cd like puppylinux) and I bet $5 it's fine, just a mounting issue
<Polah> ghostnik11: YEs.
<iceroot> ghostnik11: correct
<hariom> fullmetal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704920/
<blas_blas_blas_b> hi, how do I secure delete a pendrive (microusb cadreader
<blas_blas_blas_b> ?
<UE_Use> iceroot do you know where i could ask?
<|ntegra|> or if it's serious, run photorec/testdisk on it (hours and hours, but works well)
<Polah> blas_blas_blas_b, write over it using dd with input from /dev/zero
<iceroot> !alis | UE_Use
<ubottu> UE_Use: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<UE_Use> it is the normal ubuntu just with a lot of software installed
<hariom> kamiccolo, fullmetal: how to fix sound problem?
<iceroot> UE_Use: #ultimateedition
<fullmetal> hariom: what hardware are you on?
<hariom> fullmetal: $ cat /proc/asound/cards cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<Imy> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu.  I followed instructions on the website to install 11.04 to a usb stick.  Tried booting off it but after the menu comes up then a load of white text then finally I get stuck on a blank screen.  Any ideas?
<UE_Use> thanks! but there is nobody on this channel =(
<blas_blas_blas_b> I want the microusbe not to have recoverable data, what would be the command or program I should use to delete?  Polah ...
<|ntegra|> if you know you were attacked by a virus it's not really worth it, stuff gets overwritten badly in that case
<iceroot> UE_Use: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/
<fullmetal> blas: dd
<hariom> fullmetal: Toshiba Laptop with Windows 7 as Host and VirtualBox 4.1.4 with Ubuntu 10.04 as guest.
<Polah> blas_blas_blas_b, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXY bs=2048
<UE_Use> iceroot thank you very much
<iceroot> blas_blas_blas_b: be very very carefull with the dd command
<hariom> fullmetal: audio works in one of the virtualbox images but not this newly created image
<robinsmidsrod> if I want to build an 11n access point, which wifi network card is best supported by the mainline kernel and has the least amount of hassle and decent performance?
<Polah> blas_blas_blas_b, replace XY with the device letter and partition number. You could leave off the partition number and do the entire device but last time I did that on a USB pendrive it make it unusable.
<iceroot> blas_blas_blas_b: replace sdXY with the correct drive
<robinsmidsrod> I'm planning to use hostapd
<matrixiumn> hello
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: if you run:  alsamixer    are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: did you enable the sound device in the virtualboxes config
<blas_blas_blas_b> ok thank you Polah iceroot
<fullmetal> hariom: did you install guest tools on ubuntu client?
<Bigbucks> Hey, on ubuntu server, what would cause me not to be able to download proftpd?
<hariom> ActionPa1snip:$ alsamixer
<hariom> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory.   Yea, I have audio enabled. Driver is set to Windows Direct sound and ICH AC97
<hariom> fullmetal: yea
<Polah> Bigbucks: One or more of a large variety of network or system issues.
<hariom> ActionPa1snip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/704920/
<iceroot> Bigbucks: what is the error?
<Polah> Bigbucks: Give us more information on what sort of error you get
<fullmetal> hariom: did you install guest tools on ubuntu client??
<fullmetal> and in the settings for the guest you made sure to enable audio
<fullmetal> double paste !*!
<Bigbucks> Polah: There are no issues with the network, I can still login to the terminal. iceroot: E: Unable to locate package proftpd
<hariom> yea, Windows Direct Sound and ICH AC97
<hariom> fullmetal ^
<Polah> !info proftpd
<ubottu> Package proftpd does not exist in natty
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<oCean> Bigbucks: I think the packagename is proftpd-basic
<Polah> !info proftpd-basic | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: proftpd-basic (source: proftpd-dfsg): Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3d-8 (natty), package size 1953 kB, installed size 4004 kB
<ActionPa1snip> people still use ftp. yikes
<Bigbucks> oCean: Polah: Same error.
<edbian> ActionPa1snip: You say that and yet have the ubuntu repos are on ftp
<Polah> Bigbucks: for proftpd-basic?
<edbian> 1/2
<Bigbucks> Polah: Yes
<ActionPa1snip> edbian: sure but for home user data access its not hugely secure
<Polah> Bigbucks: Do you have the universe repo enabled and have you updated your package lists?
<ActionPa1snip> edbian: over LAN should be ok
<juboba> how can I hide users from the login list?
<Bigbucks> It is an install from the VPS host, I havent touched anything
<fullmetal> hariom: sory not familiar with that error
<Polah> Bigbucks: Run apt-get update and try again
<hariom> ActionPa1snip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/704922/
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: select to upload to the server and it will make a URL
<juboba> how can I hide users from the login list?
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: which app
<juboba> ActionPa1snip, gdm
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: ahhh I see
<hariom> ActionPa1snip:http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fbc0abb98c08b4fd540be8f6b68d5529c14944b5
<chirag_d_gr8> As soon as I updated my graphics driver and restarted, my my os freezes at the boot time
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2471/how-to-hide-users-from-the-login-screen
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: perect, reading
<chirag_d_gr8> help me
<juboba> ActionPa1snip, ubuntu 11.04 does not have /etc/gdm/gdm.schema
<ActionPa1snip> hariom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure   run the Lucid command ther
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: what is the output of:  lsb_release sc
<juboba> ActionPa1snip, No LSB modules are available.
<Bigbucks> the update did the trick
<juboba> ActionPa1snip, lsb_releasse -sc says "natty"
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: ok try:  sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: good enough
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: there should be a login window app in dash, I believe you cna configure it there
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292065
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: sudo gconftool-2 .direct .config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory .type Boolean .set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list True
<ActionPa1snip> oops
<ActionPa1snip> juboba: http://techstroke.com/hide-user-from-ubuntu-login-screen-prevent-unauthorized-login.html
<antnash> Hey guys. Can anyone tell me how I can get my bloody bios to boot from a USB stick? It just sits at 'verifying pool data...' at the mo.
<antnash> well, after that. Like it's trying to decide if it can boot from the usb or not
<edbian> antnash: sometimes the usb drive is in a weird place like another hdd or some such thing
<Bigbucks> Antnash: Some motherboards do not offer it, but when the computer is booting, try to press F12, or what ever it says to go to the "Boot Menu"
<juboba> ActionPa1snip, mmmmm
<ActionPa1snip> antnash: unplug the power and leave it off for about 20 mins, then plug it in and boot as normal
<xrfang> hi, I plan to replace my 11.04 with 11.10 by a reinstall instead of upgrade, how can I ensure my encrypted home folder is safe? I have 2 partition, the home partition is standalone. thanks
<atotclic> hello
<juboba> thanks ActionPa1snip
<edbian> xrfang: I don't think you can do that.  back it up before you start the upgrade.
<antnash> That doesn't sound like it would be too successful, ActionParsnip
<edbian> xrfang: Or just update the normal way without re-installing.  Still a good idea to backup
<antnash> Bigbucks, I don't get a boot menu option
<xrfang> ok, thanks edbian... I always wonder how to do that safely, but... :)
<edbian> xrfang: sure :)
<antnash> edbian, It's not listed under anything to do with HDDs in bios.
<GirlyGirl> edbian: In most cases even if the upgrade goes wrong, you can retrieve files in the home folder from livecd
<antnash> I've tried selecting USB-floppy and USB-zip as boot options
<edbian> antnash: It was just a guess.
<edbian> GirlyGirl: Not if it's encrypted
<Bigbucks> antnash: When you boot up, do it as for any "F" keys?
<ActionPa1snip> antnash: it will clear the DMI pool in the BIOS. If you cannot do it manually, that method works
<ActionPa1snip> antnash: its a hardware issue. I'd ask in ##hardware too
<Phr3d13> ok, i updated myself out of ubuntu again, but this time its not because of free space
<antnash> ActionParsnip, it's not actually hanging at the DMI pool
<Bigbucks> Antnash: USB-floppy, and USB-zip are for Floppy and ZIP drives, how old is the computer?
<Phr3d13> there's an error that comes up when i try to boot into ubuntu, but i don't know how to access it from windows
<antnash> If I remove the USB stick then it tries to boot from the HDD
<antnash> It's a fairly old MB I think. Got it second hand off ebay
<GirlyGirl> antnash: Old computers with these options normally don't boot newer devices esp if its a usb 1.1 computer
<Bigbucks> Antnash, chances are, it does not offer USB boot.
<GirlyGirl> antnash: However you can use a bootloader to do the job for you
<antnash> It's an AM2 MB, so not ridiculously old
<edbian> Phr3d13: What's the error?
<ActionPa1snip> antnash: my most powerful system is an AM2 :)
<Phr3d13> i don't know how to get to it, but something about turning off error logging failed
<antnash> lol
<bima> hi, im using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with dual booting, after grub menu getting error!
<bima> ext4- fs (sda1): vfs: can't find ext4 filesystem
<kurisu> hi guys, having some problems with ubuntu one... first time using (setting it up) and I can't seem to connect my android to the cloud... keep gettin no peer certificate
<kurisu> any ideas?
<kurisu> *to connect to the cloud*
<Bigbucks> Wait....is Gedit gone now?
<bima> guys, anyone can help me?
<Phr3d13> found the log, about to make a pastie
<matrixiumn> bye
<antnash> I'll try a diff USB key
<Phr3d13> http://pastie.org/2666112
<Bigbucks> Why does it say when I do a Sudo Gedit the command gedit does not exist?
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: gedit is still in a default install
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: use gksudo with gedit
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: are you using kde?
<varnie> why I am getting 403 forbidden while accessing one of my virtual hosts page?
<Bigbucks> No I am not
<xgt001> my fan turns on wildly just when i plugin in the ac chord... its after installing jupiter.. i removed it but still the issue persists... how do i fix it?
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: ok, run:  which gedit
<bima> No ideas ?
<Bigbucks> Tried it
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: what is the output of the command?
<Bigbucks> I am waiting on which gedit
<xgt001> i saw powertop output no matter what i change whenever i change the "bad" to "good" it reverts back to same config
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: you can always run:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<shoorik> anyone have tips on using compiz/grid on a laptop (without a numpad)?
<bastidrazor> Bigbucks: capatialization matters. use lowercase
<Bigbucks> (gedit:9924): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: use:   gksudo gedit
<varnie> haha, solved it!
<Bigbucks> Command not found
<varnie> I forgot to assign 'AssignUserId www-data' to it
<ActionPa1snip> shoorik: could ask in #compiz   too
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: try:  kdesudo gedit
<shoorik> @ActionPalsnip: thanks, will do
<ActionPa1snip> just to test
<Bigbucks> Command not found
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: ok then just use:   sudo nano /path/to/file       to save and exit use CTRL+O, CTRL+X
<ThinkT510> Bigbucks: sudo nano /file/to/edit
<Bigbucks> WHAT IS UP WITH THIS FLIPPIN SERVER. nano didnt  work either
<Bigbucks> I am going to re-ghost it
<GirlyGirl> Bigbucks: don't capitalise in Gedit etc in the commands
<ActionPa1snip> Bigbucks: if you run:  echo $PATH    is /usr/bin  there?
<Bigbucks> Yes it is
<ActionPa1snip> weird
<kermit> if a system locks up, with no panic message on the console, what could cause that?
<shoorik> anyone running ubuntu on older hardware? my laptop is a 2002 model.
<ThinkT510> !anyone | shoorik
<ubottu> shoorik: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionPa1snip> shoorik: sure, I have some old stuff here
<ActionPa1snip> .
<shoorik> lol love the pipe commands
<jaguar_brazil> hello
<antnash> Ok, I've tried a different distro, and a diff USB stick. Still no luck. Anyone got any ideas?
<Bigbucks> Something is obviously wrong with it, I just went to the VPS control panel...."Ram Usage: 	22mb"
<ActionPa1snip> antnash: your issue is hardware based.
<aeon-ltd> shoorik: 2002 doesn't help, specs would be better
<antnash> ActionPa1snip, I've had a boot from usb problem before but I managed to get it working with some help from this channel. Can't remember what I did now
<Drak_Tekno> How do I set up mail ports to send mail??????
<Polah> Bigbucks: If it's just a CLI and nothing is really running, then that's not abnormal.
<Bigbucks> polah: The FTP server, and apache should have been running, I reimaged the machine
<Bigbucks> I reimaged it, and the commands still dont work.
<Polah> Bigbucks: They'd only be listening on ports for connections. Until something attempted to connect to them there wouldn't be much activity
<GirlyGirl> Bigbucks: Polah #ubuntu-server should be able to offer more help for server related stuff
<Drak_Tekno> But I want to send email and it justs sits in my out box
<GirlyGirl> Drak_Tekno: You want to host a mailserver?
<Drak_Tekno> what do you mean?
<Polah> GirlyGirl: Maybe, but this is general Ubuntu help, including servers.
<kurisu> is there a common issue with ubuntu one peer certificates on android? ... can't seem to get my phone to sync properly
<GirlyGirl> Polah: I was just suggesting that they might be more helpful due to experience with server
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Hey again
<kurisu> does anyone know of a virtual machine with usb support
<GirlyGirl> kurisu: virtualbox
<compdoc> kurisu, I think they all do, but Ive never actually used it
<GirlyGirl> kurisu: not the OSE one but the one on virtualbox.org
<compdoc> usb, I mean
<kurisu> oh ok... spent ages looking last time I used virtualBox but couldn't find anything
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: The "main" edition and the OSE are the same thing since version 4
<kurisu> guess I'll try it again... thanks
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: You have to download the "Oracle VirtualBox Extension Pack" to use USB support. kurisu, same for you.
<kurisu> so where should I install it from?
<kurisu> apt or site?
<compdoc> virtualbox is best when you want to run windows. but not the best for a server that doesnt require graphics
<kurisu> apt-get*
<oCean> kurisu: be sure to install an "extentension pack" for vbox, that'll add the usb support
<kurisu> awesome
<kurisu> thanks
<theadmin> kurisu: Just download this and open in Virtualbox you already have: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.4/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.4-74291.vbox-extpack
<theadmin> Wait...
<GirlyGirl> kurisu: Note you can't use the usb device on both the host and guest at the same time
<theadmin> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (natty), package size 14793 kB, installed size 42956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<theadmin> Oh, 4.0.4. That's too old.
<theadmin> No extension pack for that
<theadmin> kurisu: Install the virtualbox AND the extension pack from virtualbox.org
<kurisu> so not from the repos
<kurisu> thanks
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Infact, you can
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: I have a USB device with one partition (NTFS) being used in Windows, and the second partition (Ext3) dedicated to a Virtualbox guest
<meta-coder> There comes GirlyGirl again..
<kurisu> ... really, how?
<theadmin> meta-coder: Anything wrong with her?
<meta-coder> theadmin, I don't know.
<TranscodedDecima> hello?
<scottamunga> Hi everybody.  Does anyone know what this means or what to do? Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~murrine-daily/+archive/ppa
<fullmetal> transcoded: you can just ask a quesion
<ThinkT510> meta-coder: careful what you say, theadmin is female too
<kurisu> how do you use usb in both host and client at the same time... don't need to atm but will probably come in handy inthe future for debugging
<theadmin> ThinkT510: I'd rather you not disclose that here in the future to avoid PM trolls. Thank you.
<ThinkT510> theadmin: my apologies
<fullmetal> kurisu: dont think this is possible, except for keyboard and mouse
<theadmin> fullmetal: As stated above, I *somehow* succesfully use a USB hard drive in both the host and the guest
<fullmetal> k
<meta-coder> ThinkT510, oh, ...
<fullmetal> if it is a volume then you can have the hdd mounted in the linux partition and then allow a "shared" folder in the guest session
<fullmetal> sry did not understand the question then
<scottamunga> FYI: Tried to google, and got no results
<fullmetal> @theadmin make better sense?
<theadmin> fullmetal: Sorry, well, I have no idea how it works but it does
<kurisu> fullmetal: theadmin says it is
<kurisu> .... I'm a bit slow... woops
<kurisu> nvm
<fullmetal> kurisu: go to the guest box settings and then go down to shared folders. as long as the usb is mounted in your linux os then you can connect it to your guest computer there.
<fullmetal> then you can write to it from both ops at the same time.
<kurisu> oh ok thanks
<fullmetal> np
<kurisu> so not possible with other usb (or serial) devices... i.e arduino, nxt, pic programmer
<adrellias> hey guys
<fullmetal> not unless the device like arduino has a mem storage that can be mounted to *nux
<adrellias> got a question about reseting a theme. My ubuntu desktop went all cuby on me after i updated to naty
<adrellias> how can i reset to the default nice black unity theme
<adrellias> ?
<kurisu> fullmetal: oh ok, also do you know if it's possible to run a virtual machine os from a partition installed os
<theadmin> adrellias: Go to the "Appearance" tool in the settings and choose the default
<scottamunga> Hi everybody.  Does anyone know what this means or what to do? Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~murrine-daily/+archive/ppa
<theadmin> kurisu: Yes it is
<fullmetal> yep
<teresa_> I have done the last updates and the I cannot connect to internet, it does not seam to be a problem of driver but of dhcp, does anyone have any idea?
<adrellias> theadmin: I searched for the Appearance tool in unity it does nt come up >.<
<theadmin> kurisu: VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/lol.vdi -rawdisk /dev/sda will make "~/lol.vdi" point to /dev/sda. Kind of a link file
<fullmetal> kurisu: you can even do it over a network if you use something like sshfs
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: What's up
<theadmin> kurisu: Work from there
<ActionPa1snip> scottamunga: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:murrine-daily/ppa ; sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> teresa_, ethernet or wifi ?
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, Interstellar vacuum...
<kurisu> thanks
<scottamunga> ActionPa1snip, I'll try that.
<scottamunga> actually, that's what caused my error
<adrellias> theadmin: and under system settings i have background and region and language and thats all
<adrellias> under system there is just time etc no Appearance
<scottamunga> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:murrine-daily/ppa
<scottamunga> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint at https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~murrine-daily/+archive/ppa
<scottamunga> Wait, I'm using Lucid.  Would this be because that's a PPA for a later version of Ubuntu?
<scottamunga> It didn't specify on the webpage
<adrellias> theadmin: any idea what it is called from the cli
<adrellias> ?
<antnash> ok, nothing's working. Can I put the HDD in another pc, install there and then put it back?
<theadmin> adrellias: gnome-appearance-preferences if I recall right, but if it's not in the control centre your theme engine probably broke somehow
<adrellias> theadmin: awesome will dig around for it thanks :)
<BlackBishop> W: main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<BlackBishop> anyone can tell me how to make it work again ? :| somehow .. I broke it
<adrellias> theadmin: will reinstall control center
<Ken__> Can somebody help me with a wireless adapter problem.
<BlackBishop> start: Job is already running: dbus
<BlackBishop> but I still get that error :|
<fullmetal> ken: just ask. if we know we will answer
<Ken__> I'm trying to connect with a belkin adapter. It can see the network but cannot connect
<Ken__> It keeps sending me back to the security for a password which has been entered and is correct
<fullmetal> ken: what cipher strength
<Ken__> cipher? I assume you mean the router power which full bars
<theadmin> Ken__: No, like, AES, WEP, how many bits and so forth.
<fullmetal> thats it
<fullmetal> ty admin
<Ken__> i don't know how where do I look?
<theadmin> Ken__: Your router's settings maybe, but I dunno how you can get there without being able to connect, UNLESS you can use ethernet
<theadmin> Ken__: Normally on http://192.168.1.1 or http://192.168.0.1
<Ken__> I'm on my laptop so I can check it from here
<fullmetal> nm / ken i had a similar problem with encryption on a laptop before. was only able to resolve it by
<fullmetal> sudo apt-get install wicd
<fullmetal> and then
<fullmetal> sudo apt-get autoremove network-manager
<Ken__> ok let me try thanks
<fullmetal> ken. you will have to reboot afterward
<theadmin> Ken__: (that needs internet connection though)
<xangua> fullmetal: it automaticaly removes
<Ken__> ok thanks will move computer closer to get ethrnet connect and try it
<fullmetal> xangua: just makes me feel better
<adrellias> theadmin: seems it was gnome-shell thats stuffing me arround
<theadmin> adrellias: Oh, you'd guess so.
<antnash> Anyone? Can I put an HDD into 1 computer to install Ubuntu and then transfer it to another computer? I can't seem to boot from USB
<theadmin> antnash: Sure thing, that'll work just fine :)
<tomodachi> antnash: yes this is quite possible, make seem its the same arch (32bit or 64 bit)
<antnash> excellent! ta :)
<tomodachi> antnash a 64bit install wont work on a 32 bit machine
<theadmin> The opposite, however, is indeedly possible, antnash.
<morkblod_> #ubuntuusers
<ikonia> morkblod_: ?
<jpmh> when I run xinput --set-prop it appears to work but no actual change seem to happen - I need to reset the positioning of my touch screen
<rcmaehl> okay chromium stopped responding, so I xkill'd it now it's saying something about not being able to read the preferences. How do I fix this?
<greenit> hi, i have a problem... i have a wlan-router and my computer is connect via wlan to it, when i start ubuntu it connects automatically, no problem, however, when i restart the router, ubuntu doesn't connect again.... can any1 help me? i have alrdy enabled "available for all users"
<theadmin> rcmaehl: Real suggestion: Stop using Chrome. Serious suggestion: Remove ~/.google-chrome and try again.
<RightLegRed> Hello, could someone assist me with a Java issue I'm having? Here it is pastebin'd http://pastebin.com/udLTEaV3
<RightLegRed> It is a problem when running "minecraft"
<RightLegRed> the issue only seems to occur on Ubuntu, my W7 doesn't have this issue
<theadmin> RightLegRed: Minecraft doesn't work with OpenJDK
<theadmin> RightLegRed: Use the Oracle's JRE
<RightLegRed> theadmin, I have people telling me otherwise
<RightLegRed> I have tried to use Sun
<rcmaehl> theadmin: it's chromium
<rcmaehl> not chrome
<theadmin> rcmaehl: Then it'd be named something like .chromium or whatnot
<azertyui> hi there
<greenit> RightLegRed, i also used openjdk to play minecraft, but probably they have changed their needs (i played it in april) since then and are now using functions from java7, where no openjdk is available
<azertyui> i fotgot ftp password
<theadmin> greenit: No, Minecraft should work with Java6
<azertyui> how to reset ftp password ?
<theadmin> azertyui: We can't help with that
<greenit> theadmin, k, then nothing changed^^
<theadmin> azertyui: We don't provide any FTP services, do we.
<theadmin> greenit: Hm, okay, then weird
<Guest40197> does anyone have a copy of the default compiz config for unity... was messing around and have messed up my desktop
<Guest55000> hello
<RightLegRed> the issue, I've been told is with my proprietary drivers
<theadmin> greenit: Probably some weird hardware configuration, like a kerosene-powered cheese grater, what do you think?
<RightLegRed> Something to do with my CPU
<RightLegRed> err, gpu
<azertyui> what ?
<azertyui> are you user ? theadmin
<theadmin> azertyui: Made no sense. Redefine.
<greenit> theadmin, seems like a kernel-issue to me, probably a misconfigured kernel?
<theadmin> greenit: Could be too, but I think stock ones should work fine...
<sammy> has anyone tried to build source packages from a newer version using apt-get before?
<kurisu> does anyone have a copy of the default compiz config for unity... was messing around and have messed up my desktop
<greenit> theadmin, true
<azertyui> well
<lordjj> theadmin, he might be askin if u do drugs
<ikonia> sammy: you don't build source packages with apt-get
<azertyui> how to redefine FTP password ?
<fullmetal> sammy: you build with ./configure , make , make install normally
<sammy> ikonia: excuse me. has anyone tried to use apt-get -b source packagename -t targetdistribution
<sammy> in order to build packages from their newer versions on an older distribution
<rcmaehl> theadmin: there is no .chromium
<ikonia> sammy: that will be from the current repo, so will not be a different version
<rcmaehl> you sure it's not in like local or config
<fullmetal> rcmaehl: in your file browser hit ctrl+h
<Ken__> fullmetal: That worked perfectly thanks!!
<rcmaehl> fullmetal: I know
<fullmetal> np ken
<rcmaehl> fullmetal: also I prefer to use terminal for file browsing
<theadmin> rcmaehl: Could be, just search for it
<sammy> ikonia: ikonia and if you have a repository from a newer version in your sources.list, it should apparently try to use that
<fullmetal> rcmaehl: good for you, gui is a waste of time
<sammy> ikonia: specifically if you define a deb-src line from a newer distribution
<lordjj> rcmaehl, Places > Home Folder > .cache
<ikonia> sammy: that would be unwise as at that time, your source repo will conflict with your current
<ikonia> sammy: however most packages would fail in that situation due to dependencies failing to match
<BouerBouer> hey guys, how do you open a folder through terminal?
<sammy> yeah, i get that
<BouerBouer> what is the command you need to enter?
<sammy> yet its the suggest way to do it
<theadmin> lordjj: False. We're searching for the config folder, not for the chromium cache
<sammy> if the dependencies dont fail
<theadmin> BouerBouer: cd
<ikonia> sammy: who says it's the suggested way ?
<ikonia> sammy: it's certiainly not a way I'd suggest doing at all
<BouerBouer> theadmin: thanks
<sammy> help.ubuntu.com
<sammy> and the debian documentation
<sammy> and I dont understand why its not suggested
<ikonia> sammy: then do it if you feel comfortable with it - I wouldn't
<sammy> why not
<sammy> everyone says this yet they don't say why its possibly bad
<BouerBouer> okay guys need a bit of help, I'm connected to my iPod via SSH, how do I open and explore it wirelessly?
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: ~/.config/chromium   I believe
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: Thanks. What's with the 1?
<ikonia> sammy: because it's blind - it's the equivilent of doing "./configure && make && make install"
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: which 1?
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: The one in your nickname
<theadmin> ActionPa1snip: It's normally an "r" :D
<sammy> the whole point of having apt ikonia how is it blind? the source package apt-get is downloading from the newer repo has a control file, complete with dependencies
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: yeah, bit weird. Let me check that out
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: didn't notice
<ActionPa1snip> theadmin: tahnks :)
<utente> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lordjj> rcmaehl, might as well purge and reinstall. right? theadmin?
<theadmin> lordjj: I dunno if purging removes user-generated configs
<sammy> sorry youre not the first person to completely contradict both the ubuntu and the debian docs about this. i think maybe they need to be updated, and Id be happy to, if people could adequately explain the possible pitfalls
<fullmetal> lordjj: cannon to kill a mosquito
<rcmaehl> lordjj: the problem I think according to ls -al is that Preferences appears to be owned by root right now for some reason
<fullmetal> but effective
<ikonia> sammy: maybe people like myself are wrong, so don't update something you don't understand
<lordjj> fullmetal, XD
<jiltdil> I made a program and compiled it, but when i went to run it , it says permisson denied. The matter is that when i was executing the previous program it was working find but for this it is showing permisson denied why it happens ?
<rcmaehl> lordjj: yep
<rcmaehl> that was the problem
<ikonia> jiltdil: many reasons, you compiled it, you should be able to debug it
<rcmaehl> yay
<ikonia> jiltdil: what have you done so far to debug it ?
<rcmaehl> I don't have to purge my config
<theadmin> jiltdil: chmod +x blah
<theadmin> jiltdil: Well, for starters.
<jiltdil> theadmin,  to issue of this as the previous program is woring fine
<theadmin> jiltdil: Also make sure it's not on a FAT/NTFS device
<ikonia> jiltdil: what have you done so far to debug it ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: better :)
<Suhel> ay ay the world
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I guess this is because "r" and "1" are on the same key in some of Android's keyboards (including the default Swype), amirite?
<BouerBouer> hey guys, trying to connect to my iPod via SSH on Ubuntu 11.04, how do I do this?
<ikonia> BouerBouer: you can't, you need it to be jailbroke
<fullmetal> bouer: you looking for a file browser?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i'm ssh'd home right now, very weird
<BouerBouer> ikonia: it's jailbroken
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: on android kboards they are quite close though
<BouerBouer> fullmetal: yeah basically
<ikonia> BouerBouer: jailbreaking/enabling ssh on apple devies isn't something we do
<jiltdil> ikonia: i think the program has no any issue
<ikonia> jiltdil: not what I asked, I asked what you had done to debug it
<fullmetal> ikonia is right, root and come back... or switch to an android and use sshdroid...
<Suhel> I've installed Htc Phonepad to get rid of the keyboard
<Suhel> :D
<BouerBouer> fullmetal what you mean by root?
<ikonia> Suhel: how is that an #ubuntu issue ?
<BouerBouer> I'm on an iPod Touch here not an iPhone
<ikonia> BouerBouer: please discuss in ##apple
<fullmetal> root / jailbroken / godmode/ pwned phone
<Suhel> ikonia: if you follow up a bit above they were talking about android keyboard
<ActionParsnip> fullmetal: I use connectbot here :)
<Suhel> fullmetal: hi man
<fullmetal> parsnip, does it allow for ssh
<BouerBouer> ikonia okay
<fullmetal> suhel: cheers!
<theadmin> fullmetal: Connectbot is an SSH/Telnet client
<theadmin> fullmetal: Also a terminal emulator.
<fullmetal> got that one
<ikonia> guys - the apple jailbreaking discussion stops.
<jiltdil> ikonia:not in executable format: File format not recognized
<ikonia> jiltdil: please stop talking to me unless you can understand this question and respond "what have you done to debug this problem"
<PTYAN> riddle me this; what makes my caps lock change from a toggle to a permanent "on" button?
<Suhel> ikonia: why are you getting irritated for lil things? had a bad day? / anyways I was thinking how do I backup dependencies of an application
<BouerBouer> fullmetal: can you get connectbot on Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> PTYAN: faulty keyboard maybe
<PTYAN> google tells me to get ubuntu tweaks< but the software getter says it doesnt work
<ikonia> Suhel: because the topic of this channel is Ubuntu support discussion. Please follow the topic.
<PTYAN> exist*
<PTYAN> hard to type holding shift
<feisar> hi, if I want to add sound to Ubuntu server do I go with ALSA? I'm a little confused as to whether I should be using or installing pulse?
<fullmetal> bouer none of this will do any good unless you have root / ikonia is right, you may want to surf over to #iphone
<ikonia> PTYAN: I don't believe ubuntu-tweaks is in the repos as it's not something the ubuntu project builds/supports
<fullmetal> or #apple
<Suhel> ikonia: yup I know, do you know a way to backup dependencies of an installed application on ubuntu?
<PTYAN> i added the ubuntu tweak repository or smething
<ikonia> Suhel: dependencies are installed with packages, so there is no point in backing them up
<ActionParsnip> PTYAN: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-and-enable-caps-lock-in-ubuntu.html   may help
<Suhel> ikonia: I'd backup up Wine's deb packages from /var/cache/apt/archives but when I tried to use it in my other pc it wont get installed, thats why I was asking the question
<ikonia> Suhel: and, as I explained the depenencies should be pulled in by the package/repo - so installing dependencies without the correct dependency packages is a very bad idea as it will put your local package manager out of sync
<th0r> Suhel: use aptoncd to create a cd/dvd of the apt archives, then on the second machine define that cd as a repo.
<PTYAN> ActionParsnip: i appreciate your link but it is ineffective
<Suhel> ikonia: sorry, package/repo is a terminal command? / th0r: I will give it a try
<ikonia> Suhel: is there a reason you are just not installing wine through the package manager ? why are you backing up the .deb ?
<BouerBouer> hey guys how to open up a folder in the GUI through ubuntu?
<BouerBouer> through terminal*
<ikonia> BouerBouer: "cd /directory/name"
<ikonia> BouerBouer: it's documented on https://help.ubuntu.com
<Suhel> ikonia: I've used backed up deb packages to install and they worked, the reason is I dont have internet connection on the other pc
<BouerBouer> ikonia: that just opens it up in terminal, I mean to open it up through the explorer GUI sort of thing what's the official name for it again?
<ikonia> BouerBouer: open the file manager, and click on the directories to get there - just like windows file maanger or mac os x
<PTYAN> i dont even think i pushed caps lock. it just turned on and wont turn off
<xgt001> i have a proble due to an app called jupiter.. which messed up my acpi settings on ac... how do i restore ubuntu defaults... please assist
<PTYAN> and no screen brightness control on battery is kind of difficult
<BouerBouer> ikonia: can't do that because the electronic device I am connecting to through SSH is not showing up there
<th0r> BouerBouer: it is nautilus in gnome...I think 'nautilus /dir1/dir2' should work
<BouerBouer> ikonia: I can only access it for- brilliant thanks for that th0r
<ikonia> BouerBouer: I've told you - STOP asking for apple support
<Suhel> th0r: can you help me a bit?
<Promille> BouerBouer: use ALT+F2 and the directory name. in example /home/peder/
<BouerBouer> ikonia: oh okay didn't know apple invented SSH
<Suhel> ikonia: any ideas?
<ikonia> !apt-on-cd | Suhel
<ikonia> !aptoncd | Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<ikonia> Suhel: sorry, check that out
<xgt001> how to reset to default ubuntu acpi settings?
<qwaz> lol how was that guy asking for apple support?
<Suhel> ikonia: I just installed aptoncd, do I've to backup all the files that aptoncd creates or just the ones with wine in their name
<ikonia> Suhel: do that lot as the dependencies are not just called "wine"
<th0r> Suhel: do them all....the dependencies probably don't have wine in the name
<theadmin> I don't think Wine depends on a lot of stuff, honestly, I know it depends on X and on some... libraries, can't remember which
<Suhel> ikonia: thor: one last question. in order to run aptoncd I would need to install it on the other computer so can I atleast find a way to install AptonCd without internet? | Oh God, tis so confusing
<Phr3d13> i can't boot into my most recent kernel, how do i fix this?
<th0r> Suhel: not necessary, just add the cd as a repo in synaptic
<ikonia> Suhel: no, you just point it at the media as a software repo
<ikonia> !repo | Suhel
<ubottu> Suhel: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<The_BROS> How can I manage my iPod and iPhone in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> The_BROS: Rhytmbox allows for that, if I recall correctly.
<Suhel> ikonia: thanks alot for the help I wil try it straightaway
<th0r> The_BROS: gtkpod maybe
<ikonia> Suhel: no problem
<Phr3d13> so does banshee i believe
<asdf121314> Hi. When I try to open an .html file, both Firefox and Midori display my home page instead. Any ideas?
<fullmetal> phr3d13: try holding shift on boot and selecting an older kernel from the grub menu
<theadmin> asdf121314: Some weird Javascript in it? Weird name?
<asdf121314> nope
<The_BROS> theadmin: Is Rhythmbox worth for to change standart Banshee?
<theadmin> The_BROS: I don't think so
<Phr3d13> fullmetal, i'm in an old kernel now, how do i fix/replace the newest one?
<lordjj> xgt001, what exactly is messed up?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<The_BROS> theadmin: but how about iPhone?
<Phr3d13> asdf121314, try opening it from within firefox or your other browser instead of opening it from nautilus, etc...
<Suhel> ikonia: before I logout, I just opened syn. on my pc (the one am using right now) but couldnt get a way of adding a cd :(
<theadmin> The_BROS: I don't know... I don't use Apple products.
<ikonia> Suhel: did you check the link I gave you
<Suhel> ikonia: the aptoncd one or respo one?
<ikonia> Suhel: the repo one
<xgt001> lordjj, i installed jupiter which changed my power settings... even after i do sudo apt-get purge jupiter it wont revert back to the old
<nocturnal_> ver 127.0.0.1
<lordjj> xgt001, I mean what is it about the power settings that's bothering you? e.g: CPU performance? Screen dimming?
<saparmurat_> join #ubuntu-rs
<asdf121314> Opening from Firefox works, but that's not always possible. Opening from file manager, or when a program tries to open a file or URL with firefox, results in my home page being displayed instead
<qwaz> when pipeing output of lets say nmap for example to les like so nmap localhost | less     How do exit out of the output without having to scroll all the way to the bottom by pressing enter?
<mike__> ciao
<asdf121314> Midori is the same, but not elinks or rekonq
<rustyshackleford> trying to get output to a TV. I have a DVI to VGA adapter on my graphics card, and it outputs to my VGA monitor fine. I have a VGA to component video cable, and my TV set says its not getting any signal from the component cable. Any thoughts?
<asdf121314> qqaz: try q
<theadmin> qwaz: q
<asdf121314> OK. How do I change my default browser?
<soreau> rustyshackleford: What graphics driver are you using?
<feisar> I'd like to install ubuntu-desktop on a server (so I have to login screen and desktop) but I don't want all the office and email stuff, can I use apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --without-recommends?
<tensorpudding> asdf121314, checked Preferred Applications
<GirlyGirl> feisar: Why not lubuntu-desktop then?
<theadmin> feisar: Just apt-get install gnome
<GirlyGirl> feisar: Its really light and small idea for server
<feisar> GirlyGirl: thanks, what's that?
<GirlyGirl> !lxde | feisar
<asdf121314> tensorpudding: thanks. Great nick brw
<rustyshackleford> soreau: the proprietary ATI FGLRX driver
<saparmurat_> hi everyone
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, ....
<GirlyGirl> !lubuntu | feisar
<ubottu> feisar: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: Yes?
<feisar> GirlyGirl: cheers, I'll check itout
<saparmurat_> can someone recomend any 2 TB internal hard disk
<soreau> rustyshackleford: It should support the randr extension afaik.. you might want to check 'xrandr'
<theadmin> saparmurat_: Check ##hardware
<saparmurat_> i#m about to buy a new computer
<saparmurat_> thanks
<fabri> ciao
<jiltdil> ikonia:http://pastebin.com/2djaSKLZ see this
<fullmetal> saparmurat: WD caviar Blue
<fabri> list
<soreau> rustyshackleford: You may have to explicitly tell it to enable the output since it probably won't detect your tv being plugged through the VGA adapter
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, Yes?
<asdf121314> Thanks for suggesting Preferred applications, but it only offers Firefox or Midori, even though I have elinks and rekonq also installed. Wat do? ;_;
<feisar> so will apt-get install gnome give me Unity and the new login screen etc?
<ikonia> jiltdil: don't bother messaging me again - I've asked you 4 times "what have you done to debug this problem" and each time you ignore the question.
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: You were the first to say something . ...
<theadmin> feisar: It will give you the login screen, unity is a separate package though
<rustyshackleford> soreau: do you know a walkthrough on how to do that? not sure I'd know how
<feisar> theadmin: thanks, I think that's the way I'll go
<soreau> rustyshackleford: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
 * theadmin doesn't like gnome depending on gdm
<theadmin> Someone should fix that
<compdoc> GirlyGirl, Im d/l lubuntu now - gonna see what its like
<nexusz99> I'd like to static compile with Makefile. I tried ./configure --enable-static  but it doens't work
<rustyshackleford> soreau: thanks, I'll go read and give that a shot
<ikonia> nexusz99: is --enable-static an option for that software ?
<soreau> rustyshackleford: You'll need the output enabled with an appropriate mode. There's no guarantee it will work
<nexusz99> ikonia: yes. I building upstart..
<zykotick9> feisar, (unless something has changed) trying to install the "gnome" package will fail, use gnome-desktop-environment instead
<feisar> there is not much difference between installing gnome and ubuntu -desktop
<ikonia> nexusz99: so what makes you think it's not working ?
<jiltdil> ikonia: used starce
<ikonia> jiltdil: don't bother messaging me again please.
<GirlyGirl> feisar: Installing gnome will not give you unity
<nexusz99> output file is not static library file.
<GirlyGirl> feisar: You will have a classic gnome 2 environment
<jiltdil> ikonia: ok i got the solutin buddy cool , i debugged it
<nexusz99> ikonia: output file is not static library file.
<Suhel> ikonia: syan. not able to find the cd, I mounted it on /media/cdrom but syan. just wont detect it
<Guest91421> how do you get the mic on the ps3 eye to work?
<ikonia> Suhel: I don't know what syan is
<feisar> GirlyGirl: i see, thanks again. This is a home media type server so I'm just gunna go with ubuntu-desktop (people are familiar with that)
<rustyshackleford> soreau: its $3 for a DVI -> component cable, or DVI-> HDMI. Think it'd automatically find it without the adapter?
<Suhel> ikonia: synaptic package manager
<ikonia> nexusz99: it shouldn't be a library, it should be the normal executable, statically linked
<ikonia> Suhel: did you add it to the sources config as the link I showed you explains
<ikonia> Suhel: did you read the link I gave you
<asdf121314> How are apps counted as web browsers for the purposes of 'preferred applications'? I'm not getting elinks or rekonq as options (this is within GNOME 2)
<th0r> Suhel: did you remember to Reload after adding the cd ?
<nexusz99> ikonia: oh yes yes. But output file is normal executable file and dynamic linked,, I want static Linked..
<Suhel> ikonia: lemme check the link again :(
<theadmin> asdf121314: I think only apps which provide x-www-browser are listed.
<lordjj> feisar, there's also xubuntu
<soreau> rustyshackleford: I think it would be more likely to auto-detect an output that has the same native connector as what's on the card's crtc output
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: You want to set a default browser?
<ikonia> nexusz99: interesting,
<sherorox> hey I need some help with compiz. Anyone willing?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Post the entire help request
<soreau> rustyshackleford: I believe dvi and vga are the same signal, and possibly hdmi (sans audio) but s-video (pal/ntsc formats) are a different signal type
<feisar> lordj: thanks, if it were just me using it (and I needed a desktop) I'd go with something like that
<ikonia> nexusz99: thought about looking in the make file to see what it's actually doing (rather than trusting configure)
<nexusz99> ikonia: Ok thanks
<soreau> rustyshackleford: And if you have the option of using hdmi, I'd probably try that
<rustyshackleford> hmm. kay. i'll muck about in the xorg for a spell, see what I come up with, and wait for that to show up in the mail.
<rustyshackleford> thanks
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: Yes.
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: Any thoughts?
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: Hmm what desktop environment do you have
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: Gnome 2
<sherorox> girlygirl: I want to enable rotate cube so it tells me "enable desktop cube", ok, and then"disable desktop wall", ok then it says "disable these plugins required for unity" but then unity will get disabled and my interface is useless
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: That's probably one of the many bugs in unity or your g card does not support it
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: Check in the settings menu
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: In KDE its in system settings > Default Apps ... should be similar on Gnome
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: or http://www.linuxhelp.net/forums/Setup_Default_Gnome_Browser_t3428.html
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: That tool isn't providing the 'custom brower' option to me.
<Cogito446> |/back|
<Lord`Saladin> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and have it running with Gnome. When I try to change my wallpaper, it doesn't do anything. I go to System > Preferences > Appearances > Background and click on one of the thumbnails, but nothing happens. Any idea how to fix this?
<GirlyGirl> asdf121314: http://www.linuxhelp.net/forums/Setup_Default_Gnome_Browser_t3428.html
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: Thats the same link. The advice is "select the Custom Web browser". There is no such option any more.
<nankura> hey guys
<nankura> i just downloaded ubuntu 11.04 and im wondering
<nankura> does compiz still have that annoying memory leak?
<theadmin> nankura: What memory leak?... Not that I know of
<ptyan> so my caps lock situation sorted itself out. randomly.
<fullmetal> ptyan: sticky keys?
<nankura> It was confirmed on the forums ages ago. during the beta of 11.04 ubuntu and the new version of compiz had a major memory leak
<nankura> were over time compiz would consistantly increase in memory usage
<fullmetal> coke or pepsi? jk
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: I'm trying to work around that when I open a file with either Firefox or Midori, they display my home page instead, and when they are called from within another application, I don't have a choice of browser.
<asdf121314> GirlyGirl: So I can't 'just use another one' or 'just open it from within firefox'
<mang0> I can't run Thunderbird because I apparently am already running it. How do I exit it from terminal?
<theadmin> mang0: killall -s 9 thunderbird
<mang0> theadmin: Thanks
<mang0> thunderbird: no process found ( theadmin )
<sneumann> evening
<asdf121314> reinstall
<theadmin> mang0: Uhm, weird... Check the process manager for anything related
<asdf121314> the OS
<fullmetal> mang0: ps -A
<meta-coder> Help, I have a USB ADSL router that requires the module rndis_host to get detected. I've added it to /etc/modules but still the router won't get detected.. Saw the dmesg log, and  I think that it requires rndis_wlan module too. I tried adding all the dependency modules of rndis_host and rn_wlan but still my router won't get detected... Help
<fullmetal> or ps -A | less
<mang0> fullmetal: I've got htop installed :P
<mang0> thanks though
<fullmetal> ah
<mang0> aha! found you thunderbird >:C you shall die!
<sneumann> meta-coder: try adding them manually first, using modprobe rn_wlan and whatever, before bothering to make that persistent by adding to /etc/modules
<mang0> fullmetal, theadmin: Sorted, thankyou. :)
<fullmetal> np
<sherorox> girlygirl: my gpu could do all of these effects before. every time I check an effect, like wobbly windows it doesnt work
<sneumann> Hi, I am bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/596554 , I had a working natty, and after updating to oneiric my logical volumes are always inactive. grub2 will drop me to busybox, where I lvm lvchange -ay /dev/path/to/lv and can continue to boot, but same problem after next reboot.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 596554 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount root LVM partition" [Undecided,New]
<meta-coder> sneumann, ok i'll try that.. there is a certain period of time during the boot sequence such that if I start my router during that it gets detected. I won't detect if i switch on the router too early or too late.. This is weird.. I'm using Xubuntu...
<Guest51771> ciao, ma se io devo richiamare da shell un file che ho nella scrivania come faccio?
<fullmetal> meta-coder: wifi router?
<meta-coder> fullmetal, no, ADSL..
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: Maybe its a regression from a driver upgrade
<meta-coder> connected via USB..
<fullmetal> hmmm
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: modprobe (the driver of the modem)
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: should start it
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, didn't help..
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, what if it needs more than one module?
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: Does the modem synchronise ... if it has lights to indicate this
<sherorox> girlygirl: is there a way I can switch back to the old layout of 10.04 instead of the apps on the side
<Lord`Saladin> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and have it running with Gnome. When I try to change my wallpaper, it doesn't do anything. I go to System > Preferences > Appearances > Background and click on one of the thumbnails, but nothing happens. Any idea how to fix this?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: login as ubuntu classic
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: session type > Ubuntu classic on login screen
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, Yes, it has lights and I can make out when the OS has stably detected it..
<Guest51771> per aprire un file posso scrivere cd /home/utente/scrivania/file?
<GirlyGirl> sherorox: in 11.10 however it won't work best you can do is install Xubuntu
<Lord`Saladin> GirlyGirl: Gnome doesn't work in 11.10?
<GirlyGirl> Lord`Saladin: Ubuntu classic aka Gnome2 no
<GirlyGirl> Lord`Saladin: only unity or gnome-shell
<Lord`Saladin> GirlyGirl: It seems to work fine for me. Care to elaborate?
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, Yes, it has lights and I can spot when the OS has stably detected it..
<GirlyGirl> Lord`Saladin: 11.10 beta2 ???
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: try "sudo pon"
<janisozaur> is there an app that would let me edit pdf index?
<Lord`Saladin> GirlyGirl: Damnit, my bad! I read it as 11.04. Ignore me, I'm an idiot.
<meta-coder> GirlyGirl, What does pon do?
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: pdfedit  maybe
<ActionParsnip> !info pon
<ubottu> Package pon does not exist in natty
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<GirlyGirl> meta-coder: ask the modem to initiate and dial
<GirlyGirl> ActionParsnip: its not a package
<ActionParsnip> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/pon.1.html
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: noted
<ActionParsnip> GirlyGirl: was kinda hoping for a description
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Brings ppp connections up
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: The argument is one of those listed in /etc/ppp/peers. Dials "provider" if none specified.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's about it :D
<ActionParsnip> gotcha
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: The opposite is, duh, "poff"
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: poff yoself. ;)
<dr_willis>  !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> heheheh
<theadmin> dr_willis: It's just a command
<dr_willis> Gotta love the originality of some command line commands :)
<dr_willis> I still wonder where the n went in unmount..
<dr_willis> bbl
<GirlyGirl> dr_willis: create a symlink for unmount to umount then
<qwaz> dr_willis , they say they stillr regret not making it unmount to this day lol
<Faustus2> anyone get usb3 to work with ubntu 11.04? mine freezes
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: could test in oneiric liveCD to see if the later kernel helps
<Faustus2> ive got 2.6.39-0-generic, whats the latest?
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: That's the latest Natty kernel
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: Oneiric uses  3.0.0-12-generic and may help
<Faustus2> mmmmrf
<Faustus2> update, fix one bug, get another
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: use the liveCD to test first
<Faustus2> okok! thanks :)
<efinimo> Hi, anyone with experience with printers? I am facing a small problem, the printer is connected, however does not seem to print. Here is the output of some info http://pastebin.com/FHye1sMX
<efinimo> Anyone can find an error in it?
<meerkats> i need to send a docx file to a windows user that cannot read it: I have received a docx from him, edited it, and sent back, but he cannot read it
<meerkats> any idea why?
<Klojum> efinimo: Are u trying to print via Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) and port 631?
<efinimo> Klojum: no, direct USB connection
<totti9872004> He need a neuer version of wird. You could also use google docs to shade Documents.
<ActionParsnip> efinimo: http://www.unixmen.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=72:installation-canon-lbp2900-on-linux&catid=1:linux-tutorials&Itemid=2
<ActionParsnip> efinimo: http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft31118/software/CAPTDRV180.tar.gz
<Hatl> hi! im currently using oneiric 32 bit. is it possible to use multilib to migrate my current install to 64 bit?
<puriwifi> 11.10 will be released when
<puriwifi> stable
<theadmin> Hatl: No, it's not.
<oCean> puriwifi: when it's ready. Plans are 13th oct
<theadmin> Hatl: For the future, also note that Oneric support is currently in #ubuntu+1
<oCean> Hatl: Oneiric/11.10 is not yet released (still beta). Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<Hatl> hmm, what options do i have?
<Klojum> Hatl: a re-install for 64bit version
<theadmin> What's the codename for whatever's going to come after Oneric? Heard it's "Pesky Penguin", not sure though
<oCean> theadmin: precise pangolin
<efinimo> ActionParsnip:  I have already installed the drivers, it specifically includes cndrvcups-capt and cndrvcups-common. The printer is detected, and even adds to files to the print queue, however just keeps the jobs pending
<ActionParsnip> efinimo: may help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Canon_LBP2900
<theadmin> oCean: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: omgubuntu made a page for it
<small01> hello! I have question - why my xubuntu new stable version is slower then my windows xp
<aaron> how do I get windows to look like chrome in this screenshot? http://vanillux.org/wp-content/gallery/screenshots/screenshot-1.png without the large title bars
<efinimo> ActionParsnip : Thanks, going through it
<GirlyGirl> small01: What hardware are you using .. was it always slow or did you do something to make it slow
<small01> no, I didn't do anythingh - I have 20 GB harde, 2, Ghz intel and 1 GB ram
<kensum> small01, what video card are you using
<Phr3d13> i can't boot into my latest kernel, booted into an older kernel for now, here is a pastie of boot.log: http://pastie.org/2666822 i also tried uninstalling and re-installing the kernel, still pops up that error
<small01> kensum, nvida, gforce, but don0t konw specs...
<theadmin> kensum: Wouldn't really matter with XFCE, it's light on graphics
<george__> hey guys, i enabled compiz effects but they aint showing
<ripper003> Can't launch a video/audio chat in empathy via google talk, 'Invalid remote candidates passed' error?
<george__> wat up wit that?
<small01> i toght so theadmin
<ripper003> Can't launch a video/audio chat in empathy via google talk, 'Invalid remote candidates passed' error?
<ActionParsnip> ripper003: are there any bugs reported?
<ripper003> ActionParsnip: loads but none of them have a fix or anyone seemingly working towards fixing it
<ActionParsnip> ripper003: i guess its a known issue. Do other clients work?
<ripper003> ActionParsnip: I don't know yet, unfortunately no-one I can test it with is online at the moment
<small01> I realy tought that xubuntu will fly on my comp... maybe it is graphic
<ripper003> ActionParsnip: I did read that it might be a problem with telepathy-gabble and have since reinstalled that, have also installed Pidgin to check clients
<nelson_> ljh-
<edwardpatch> how do i get MTA Map Editor for San Andreas on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> small01: lxde is light.Could try that
<nelson_> hola alguien aqui
<nelson_> que hable español
<edwardpatch> how do i get MTA Map Editor for San Andreas on ubuntu
<small01> action parsnip, is lxde based on ubuntu or... but why win xp works fine
<GirlyGirl> edwardpatch: maybe an online service
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: do you mean grand theft auto, a windows game?
<george__> nelson_: i talk spanish
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nelson_> tu hablas español'
<edwardpatch> yes
<edwardpatch> i do
<nelson_> wow
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: try the wine appdb
<edwardpatch> the sa-mp and san adnreas works
<george__> nelson_: o lee lo q ubottu puso, no se
<edwardpatch> i have it installs
<edwardpatch> but a error says
<nelson_> yo trabajo en caracas venezuela
<OerHeks> edwardpatch, there is an wiki for that gameserver > http://wiki.multitheftauto.com/wiki/Server_Manual
<george__> im from puerto rico
<edwardpatch> no fonts will support this app or somthing
<GirlyGirl> nelson_: Read the heading only english here
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: what do the appdb say for the editior?
<george__> but seriously, i need help with compiz effects >..>
<edwardpatch> ???
<nelson_> hola george
<edwardpatch> wat u mean
<nelson_> dberias hablar en español no?
<george__> the effects i select them, but they dont show
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | edwardpatch
<ubottu> edwardpatch: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<george__> brb
<nelson_> yo te puedo ayudar con los efectos de compiz
<edwardpatch> i tried installing the version 1.1 do i just need the fonts
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: the appdb tells how to get some apps running.
<nelson_> "ubuntu.es"
<theadmin> !find corefonts
<ubottu> Found: ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<theadmin> edwardpatch: Install that package ^
<edwardpatch> i need the tahoma.ttf file
<edwardpatch> in my windows folder
<edwardpatch> c:\windows\fonts\tahoma.ttf it says
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: then grab a copy online. Do you see why i gave the link now :)
<edwardpatch> no
<theadmin> edwardpatch: Don't you listen at all? Install the corefonts.
<edwardpatch> sorry
<edwardpatch> so go on winetricks
<edwardpatch> then install fonts
<edwardpatch> then find the font
<edwardpatch> it wants
<edwardpatch> ??
<theadmin> edwardpatch: No need for winetricks... sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<edwardpatch> wat will that command do
<edwardpatch> will it install all fonts
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: the package theadmin said will install it. Its that simple....
<theadmin> edwardpatch: It installs the standard Windows fonts
<edwardpatch> ok
<ThinkT510> theadmin: i think wine installs that as one of its dependancies (if he got wine from the repos that is)
<edwardpatch> will it go straight to the c:/windows/font folder
<fdge> I have bind9 installed and running I it forwards to my networks dns. Why is it when I run "host -t A <hostname>" it gives me it's ip address but when I run "ping <hostname>" I get "ping: unknown host <hostname>"
<theadmin> ThinkT510: Does not if I recall correctly
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: it will go where it needs to
<theadmin> edwardpatch: It will go to /usr/share/fonts, wine will still it from there, stop asking questions and JUST DO IT AND TELL US IF IT WORKS
<Bundestrojaner> how can i start the ubuntu-setup without splashscreen
<edwardpatch> its done but they are installed redy
<theadmin> Sorry, I'm somewhat overworried here so I'm acting up.
<faiob> bonjour a tous et a tout
<theadmin> !fr | faiob
<ubottu> faiob: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bundestrojaner> i already tried nosplash text noplymouth
<ActionParsnip> Bundestrojaner: forever or just one boot?
<Bundestrojaner> ActionParsnip: the setup, it freezes at unknown problem
<Bundestrojaner> only the setup, not the os
<edwardpatch> im gonna try winetricks
<ActionParsnip> Bundestrojaner: press Esc when Plymouth shows and you will see the text
<fullmetal> edwardpatch: also try play on linux
<Bundestrojaner> ActionParsnip: what is plymouth?
<edwardpatch> had that never liked it fullmetal
<Bundestrojaner> ActionParsnip: thx, find it out already
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: easier to just grab the file online and copy it where it needs to be.
<ThinkT510> edwardpatch: maybe #winehq can help better
<edwardpatch> found the font and it was not in core fonts
<edwardpatch> installed gonna try
<edwardpatch> now a dif font is missing
 * GirlyGirl thinks ThinkT510 owns a thinkpd
<edwardpatch> ok i can do this now
<GirlyGirl> pad
<ActionParsnip> edwardpatch: you know what to do though ;-)
<bassie_> hi all
<dee-dee> hello
<bassie_> got a problem that has been bugging me for 2 hours now
<fullmetal> bassie: go
<dee-dee> whats that? bassie
<ThinkT510> GirlyGirl: yup, how did you guess?
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: Or maybe he's just a GiTS fan ;)
<dee-dee> bassie en adriaan
<zulax> in the gui of my server, i have minimize, maximize, close and another option to just minimize the window to menu bar
<GirlyGirl> ThinkT510: the nick
<bassie_> X doesn't start and gives me an error: /tmp/.X11-unix has a suspicious mode (not 1777) or is not a directory. aborting
<zulax> can i get that in desktop 11.04?
<ThinkT510> GirlyGirl: i was kidding (thought it was a little obvious) :)
<bassie_> when i chmod 1777 /etc -R it works, but i have to do that one very boot, so id doesn't look like normal behaviour :)-
<dee-dee> bassie: That is offtopic. Try #xorg
<theadmin> dee-dee: It's not as long as it's on Ubuntu
<dee-dee> sorry.
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: boot to root recovery mode and run:  chmod 1777 /tmp
<bassie_> Action allready did that
<fullmetal> bassie: do a chown root on the file
<theadmin> bassie_: Awkward. Maybe add the following to your crontab? "@reboot chmod 1777 /tmp"
<george__> nelson:_ volvi
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: why not just reinstall with the desktop ISO, as that is what you want....
<bassie_> Action it is a working system that isn't mine. i don't want to do a reinstall
<theadmin> bassie_: Maybe some issue in fstab related to your tmp?
<bassie_> i checked fstab and compared it to another ubuntu... it looks normal
<alesan> hi! what is a graphical application to record from a microphone that displays the "levels" graphically?
<fireprint> Hi, i have one laptop with ubuntu 10.4 with gui and a server10.4 with little extra's installed. With my laptop i can run a file with no trouble.. however, when i try and run it on the server, it just says permission denied. Anyone with thoughts? Im thinking i might have something not installed on the server? But as no real error msg is given im having trouble finding out what.
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: or add the command in /etc/rc.local   above the exit 0 line. I suggest you educate the owner as to why the server has no desktop UI and that if they want a desktop OS they should install one
<bassie_> Action: it is not a server install
<bassie_> it is a desktop install that is broken
<fullmetal> fineprint: on the server give it a chmod +x
<fullmetal> then try again
<fireprint> i believe i have tried it, but ill try again. thank you fullmetal.
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: my mistake. Sincere apologies
<bassie_> np
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: is the filesystem healthy?
<hiscir> I have recently purchased a printer, a canon LBP2900B, and successfully installed the drivers from the canon site. The printer shows up in the printers list, and even adds jobs in queues, however all the jobs go in the pending state, and the printer doesn't process anything.
<hiscir> here is some info : http://pastebin.com/FHye1sMX
<bassie_> tmp has the right permissions. The problem is that on every boot /tmp is emtied and .X11 is created with wrong permissions
<hiscir> anyone with this printer and experienceing this error?
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: boot livecd and fsck the partition, may help
<theadmin> bassie_: Sounds like some weird xorg issue. Can you run "X -configure"?
<theadmin> Might help, altough I do doubt it
<bassie_> Action forcing filesystem scan on boot now
<fullmetal> hiscir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645839
<hiscir> fullmetal: I've done that, I have installed the drivers
<bassie_> X is acting normal. it's the filesystem that isn't. /tmp/X11 is getting wrong permissions
<theadmin> bassie_: But isn't it X creatin it?
<bassie_> it is creating it, but it has the wrong filesystem permissions
<fullmetal> hiscir: remove and try again?
<bassie_> allready did that :-)
<bassie_> tmp is automaticly emptied on boot btw
<theadmin> bassie_: So it is creating it with wrong permissions...
<bassie_> i think so theadmin
<hiscir> fullmetal: done that
<theadmin> bassie_: Nothing to do with the filesystem, it's an Xorg issue
<theadmin> bassie_: Now if only I could guess what... X is a mess, like that or not
<george__> can someone help with fixing a few things with moc?
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: you could possibly specify /tmp in /etc/fstab and set the right stuff there.
<Gallo1> Hi all
<bassie_> tmp doesn't have it's own partition.... can i set it in fstab?
<fornix> quick question. when will the next ubuntu version be? Nov? i had read somewhere ubuntu releases in april and november.
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: you are an arch user but prefer to come in #ubuntu to provide support and are not even in #archlinux
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: So?
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: problem isn't really fstab.. it's the X11 directory being created in there
<GirlyGirl> theadmin: just strange
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: A lot of things are similar in many GNU/Linux distributions, a lot.
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: its a tempfs so its in ram. I'd say so
<robin0800> hiscir, just a suggestion have a good look on cannon's site for installation requirements I know my printer Brother needed a directory created before installation
<theadmin> GirlyGirl: And I don't have Arch support questions and can't really help anyone there, so I don't visit #archlinux
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: maybe it'll make it play nicer
<fireprint> that worked well fullmetal. thank you for the help.
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: tmp is not a tempfs... it is a real directory on the harddisk
<hiscir> robin0800: Yes, I;ve been banging my head on this since past 3 hours, read through the whole docuementation, still no output :(
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: check your fstab and you will see
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: you could use a ramdisk for it...
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: any idea how i can easely reinstall X? what packages i purge en reinstall?
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: you could run everything from a ramdisk... but that is going off topic
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: no need to remove. Just reinstall xorg
<robin0800> hiscir, more info maybe not applicable I needed two drivers an lpd diver and a cups driver
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: removing xorg and xserver-xorg
<hiscir> btw does this have to do with anything? usb 1-4: usbfs: interface 0 claimed by usblp while 'usb' sets config #1
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/How_to:_Reduce_Disk_Writes_to_Prolong_the_Life_of_your_Flash_Drive#Move_.2Ftmp.2C_.2Fvar.2Ftmp.2C_.2Fvar.2Flog_and_.2Fvar.2Flog.2Fapt_into_RAM
<zsolt> hi there.if I run qemu with networking got an error:warning: could not configure /dev/net/tun: no virtual network emulation could somebody help me?
<zsolt> thank you
<robin0800> hiscir, what can you see in system/printers
<zsolt> if I run qemu as root it freezes
<GirlyGirl> zsolt: Any specific reason to not use vbox
<K4k> when I try to launch xfce4-power-manager-settings it tells me that xfce4-power-manager is not running. I don't get any errors when I start that however but the previous error returns however if I try to launch xfce4-power-manager-settings again though. Any ideas?
<hiscir> Canon LBP2900B
<Gallo1> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 but I can't get the desktop to fully load, theres no panel, just background. While I was trying 10.04 kernal everything worked, though I had to opt for the 3rd party video card driver for the Radeon HD 4670. How can I get 11.04 to load desktop correctly?
<hiscir> robin0800: Canon LBP2900B
<robin0800> hiscir, and in properties?
<zsolt> vbox can't handle 64bit guest os,if the processor doesn't support hardware virtualization
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: log into Ubuntu Classic session and get full updates a
<zsolt> qemu does
<faiob> hello every body
<Gallo1> ac
<hiscir> robin0800: same Canon LBP2900
<tar-gz> Hi! How i can change language to polish in unity 11.10
<GirlyGirl> Gallo1: strang thing ever since unity came out I see complaints about this every day
<hiscir> btw i just generated an error log, will paste a link here
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: also setup 3d acceleration if you need proprietary drivers
<hiscir> robin0800: btw i just generated an error log, will paste a link here
<faiob> i'have problem with synaptic my upgrade is no authenticat what i do ?
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip opt to update during install and it did, also booted up and choose repair broken packages
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705012/
<faiob> :)
<ActionParsnip> Tar-gz: oneiric in #ubuntu+1 please
<hiscir> robin0800: http://pastebin.com/yr5kwt12
<hiscir> http://pastebin.com/yr5kwt12
<tar-gz> ActionParsnip: sorry and thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: does ubuntu classic run ok?
<K4k> Is there a channel specifically for 11.10 beta assistance?
<eplus> good evening all
<robin0800> hiscir, what ubuntu version are you running
<ActionParsnip> K4k: #ubuntu+1
<hiscir> robin0800: 10.10
<K4k> ActionParsnip: thank you
<ActionParsnip> K4k: np
<UE_Use> hello! i just installed lucid. when the computer restartet after the installation it gave the cd out with the following error [1641.727668] end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector 521208  ------ after that screen just shows _ (blinking) and lucid does not start ---help pls
<eplus> anyone know why mplayer video would flicker when playing back xvid?
<eplus> sound is fine
<eplus> :S
<eplus> ubuntu 11.04 with ati drivers
<ActionParsnip> UE_Use: is there a cd in the cd tray?
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip, I'm a noob here trying to get Ubuntu up and going, had 10.04 working then decided to go with 11.04...I have an option to boot into recovery cause I have another nix kernal on a seperate drive, stuck on what to do
<ActionParsnip> eplus: tried a different output method?
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip no
<eplus> i am unable to find the output option in the settings though
<robin0800> hiscir, well your properties don't sound right to me I would expect a cups driver statement etc
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: its selectable when you logon, bottom in the middle after you  click username
<Gallo1> kk, let me try
<Gallo1> thnx man
<hiscir> robin0800: all the properties : http://pastebin.com/FHye1sMX
<Spudz> I need help with mv command that's been eating me alive don't know how to do,  I'm trying to move a bunch of files with "- -" in the file name
<dinosaurvskitten> fonts are blurry and headache inducing outside of gnome. Any ideas what might be wrong? This is especially true for my terminal, urxvt, which is configured with urxvt*font:     xft:Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:pixelsize=12
<meem1029> Hmm, anyone have any ideas on why Ubuntu would randomly stop detecting an external hdd and then not detect it again?
<theadmin> meem1029: Sounds like a hardware issue to me
<ardithoxha> het
<ActionParsnip> UE_Use: i had that myself. But then my drive failed (not sure if its related). Got new and all is well.
<fullmetal> meem1029: dirty dismount / fragged hdd
<meem1029> hmm
<fullmetal> does it show up in /dev
<Spudz> check the cable and or try another usb port
<fullmetal> ?
<ardithoxha> hey can I ask a question? my problem?!
<faiob> don't no ?
<theadmin> meem1029: sudo fdisk -l #Is it listed?
<meem1029> It shouldn't be a hardware issue since the drive is about a month old and has been used only a couple of times.
<theadmin> ardithoxha: Yes.
<w30> man mv
<ActionParsnip> ardithoxha: ask away
<BarkingFish> don't ask to ask, ardithoxha, just ask :)
<fullmetal> ardithoxha: no hand up needed, just fire away...
<Razvan2600> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> fullmetal: like your style
<meem1029> theadmin: No, it's not listed.
<ardithoxha> My SOUND OPTION dont work! it says: wait for sound system to respond :(
<theadmin> meem1029: Meaning udev doesn't detect it...
<ardithoxha> and I cant stop sound schemes
<meem1029> Ah, that doesn't sound good.
<Razvan2600> just wanted to ask you if you can advice on how to install netgear 11.b pcmcia card on ubuntu ...
<theadmin> meem1029: Meaning, well, it's not really recognized as a drive...
<theadmin> meem1029: I have the same problem with an SD card here
<ActionParsnip> Razvan2600: ru
<meem1029> Hmm.  Why would it randomly start doing that after working fine for a while?
<theadmin> meem1029: Wondering what it could be myself
<Razvan2600> just wanted to ask you if you can advice on how to install netgear 11.b pcmcia card on ubuntu ...
<ActionParsnip> Razvan2600: run:  sudo lshw -C network     does it show?
<jeeves_moss> I have a "Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82543GC Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Fiber) (rev ff)" and I can't get the OS to see it. ideas on how I can find it?
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip could be possible it is an ide harddrive with 30gb
<Razvan2600> no
<meem1029> Since all I have is a backup on there right now (and it's ntfs so I can use with windows too), would it be a good idea to try booting into windows to see if windows recognizes it?
<Razvan2600> its a old sony wayo laptop
<bassie_> wayo laptop :-)
<Razvan2600> I just put lubuntu on it and handle from cli
<Razvan2600> :))
<ActionParsnip> UE_Use: thats all I know of the issue. Could try the boot option: nodma
<ardithoxha> My SOUND OPTION dont work! it says: wait for sound system to respond :(
<ardithoxha> and I cant stop sound schemes
<theadmin> ardithoxha: Is pulseaudio running?
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip in this computer is another drive sata 80 gb but it is not possible to choose it in the installation menü of ubuntu
<faiob> Hi all I have a problem with authentication of the update of synaptic esque someone has a solution to this problem?
<vlt> Hello. After installing Ubuntu via debootstrap: How can I add the first user liek the CD install wouldl have done (incliding sudo rights etc.)
<jeeves_moss> I have a "Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82543GC Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Fiber) (rev ff)" and I can't get the OS to see it. ideas on how I can find it?
<vlt> ?
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip do you know why ubuntu is only showing me one of two harddrives during installation?
<ActionParsnip> Razvan2600: ok then run: lsusb;lspci    one line will identify the device
<ardithoxha> theadmin: how to know that?
<Razvan2600> nope, just did that a few minutes ago
<theadmin> ardithoxha: pgrep pulseaudio #Any output?
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, hey man, long time no chat!
<Razvan2600> card had led on
<ActionParsnip> UE_Use: how many more are there?
<ardithoxha> theadmin: SOUND at all works, i can listen
<theadmin> ardithoxha: Ah, I see, only the controls are broken then?
<ActionParsnip> Hi jeeves_moss
<jeeves_moss> ActionParsnip, how's this turkey day treating you?
<ardithoxha> theadmin: what to write you said?
<theadmin> ardithoxha: Try using "alsamixer" to control the volume for now, there's also a great project called "volumeicon", but you'd need to compile it from source I think
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_moss: turkey day?
<ardithoxha> theadmin: I need that SOUND OPTION to stop SCHEME SOUND
<meem1029> Ya, I'm just gonna try windows on it and see if it is recognized then.  I'll pop back in in a bit to let you know if it works.
<w30> Spudz, rm -- -foo-
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip there are two drives  1) 30gb ide 2) 80gb sata ; the ide drive is maybe bad but like i said it is not possible to choose the other during the installation
<theadmin> ardithoxha: What the hell is "scheme sound", anyway?
<ardithoxha> theadmin: at the SOUND OPTION I think?!
<symptom> who should be the owner of /usr?
<warfaren> root i guess?
<theadmin> symptom: root:root
<ActionParsnip> UE_Use: does it show in bios?
<Spudz> thanks w30 I was just looking for an easier one step solution..  found I had to replace the space with an underscore
<Spudz> two step process but works
<bassie_> Actionparsnip: did a full reinstall of gnome and xserver-xorg.... still same problem. i'm bored with it. doing a reinstall and resizing the old partion to keep it
<UE_Use> ActionParsnip yes it is shown in bios
<symptom> theadmin, strange... mine is just a random id
<bassie_> Actionparsnip thx for the help
<Razvan2600> just wanted to ask you if you can advice on how to install netgear 11.b pcmcia card on ubuntu ...(nothing on lspci, lsusb) led on on card, do not know where to download driver to compile
<symptom> theadmin, i never changed it and it is 501 now for some reason
<theadmin> symptom: Weird
<theadmin> symptom: 501 as the UID or the octal permissions?
<warfaren> really? are you doing: ls -l / | grep usr
<ActionParsnip> bassie_: go for a ramdisk or add the command in /etc/rc.local   is all i can suggest then
<symptom> theadmin, uid
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip, hey man...theres only a logon box, typical user or other option, I choose my user name then password, and all I get is a background with no panel or anything else, I'm thinking probably video card driver did not install correctly. How can I get this fixed..?
<theadmin> warfaren: That's a weird way to do it
<theadmin> warfaren: ls -l /usr # That's all you need
<Spudz> ok gotta run work calls,  thanks again
<symptom> theadmin, lib, bin and share are all that way....
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: after you click your user. Stop, then look at the bottom of the screen in the middle
<theadmin> symptom: Okay, wow. What user is that, anyway?
<Gallo1> aight
<symptom> not listed in etc/passwd
<theadmin> symptom: Really weird.
<warfaren> really? that's just listing the contents of /usr for me, we wanted to see the owner of /usr
<Guest16714> Why is it, on a bunch of different distro's (like ubuntu, fedora, etc) when you select your usename to log in, that transition animation has a slight graphical lag?
<theadmin> warfaren: Oh?... Ah I see.
<warfaren> what was the # for btw? i get the same output with and without it
<symptom> theadmin, the only thing I did recently was install virtual box 4.1 direct from the dpkg
<theadmin> warfaren: Comment sign :D
<theadmin> warfaren: ls # List all files in a directory
<warfaren> ah.
<Razvan2600> is there any tutorial instead of google first page output on installing pcmcia netgear wireless adapters ??
<books> Hmm, the drive works in windows just fine.  Any ideas on what could be causing the linux problems?
<ActionParsnip> Guest16714: in kde, you can turn the fade off. No messing around :-)
<ActionParsnip> Razvan2600: does dmesg show the system reacting to the new hardware being inserted
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip, lol... got it.wht a noob lmao...kk classic no effects ?
<Razvan2600> thanks <ActionParsnip> I will try it
<Gallo1> or just classic
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1: yes but you can see how and if you ca
<Guest16714> ActionParsnip oh, too bad. im on gnome3
<ActionParsnip> Gallo1:  can setup 3D acceleration which compiz and therefore, unity needs
<ActionParsnip> Guest16714: gnome3 isn't supported here
<Guest16714> ActionParsnip, I figured. Just wondering why it has that little glitch :)
<guntbert> warfaren: you want ls -ld /usr then
<books> Anyone have any ideas as to why a hard drive would randomly stop being detected under linux while still working in windows?
<warfaren> ah. cool thanx
<ActionParsnip> Guest16714: if you installed gnome3 on Natty you can expect more glitches
<ubuntu1> who are excited about 11.10?
<OerHeks> ubuntu1 is it out yet ?
<ActionParsnip> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: its in beta
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip classic booted to desktop with corrupted display then shortly afterwards froze cursor. : (
<sambal> good day.
<theadmin> sambal: Speak for yourself... lol... Hello.
<sambal> hi ;)
<sambal> I do...
<sambal> wonderfull first night with the heating on... "autumn" is visiting...
<elfranne> some ppl are using a new H264 encoding : High Profile 10bit (also named Hi10p ) anyone know a cli tool to get advanced H264 codec info about a file ?
<guntbert> !ot | theadmin sambal
<ubottu> theadmin sambal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sambal> Can I ask a question here regarding USB port usage on Ubuntu?
<fullmetal> sambal: just ask...
<fullmetal> sambal: no permission required.
<sambal> good :)
<sambal> I'm kinda n00b but not stupid; and tried all online resources so far...
<fullmetal> go on
<sambal> I'm trying to talk to Pololu micro maestro board
<Lord`Saladin> I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and have it running with Gnome. When I try to change my wallpaper, it doesn't do anything. I go to System > Preferences > Appearances > Background and click on one of the thumbnails, but nothing happens. Any idea how to fix this?
<sambal> and when I do: ls -l /dev/serial/by-*
<sambal> I see that it's on ttyACM2 and ttyACM3
<sambal> however the software I'm using expects it on: ttyACM0
<guntbert> !enter | sambal
<ubottu> sambal: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fritsch> sambal: make a symlink
<sambal> and I wonder 1) how I can change the port the USB device is using
<fritsch> sambal: or a udev rule
<fullmetal> go to the /etc/(your program)/config
<sambal> or 2) how I can make the SW talk the assigned ports
<fullmetal> edit the settings there
<fritsch> sambal: which software do you use?
<sambal> paparazzi autopilot
<fritsch> sambal: http://moreproductive.org/autopilot/ <- this one?
<sambal> with that board I can feed the GPS locations to 2 servos and have either a tracking antenna or a tracking camera
<eplus> how does one configure "setup mail" with thunderbird?
<sepplmaster> hey to all! i have a problem with my cups server, i can access it nicely, but when i try to do something administrative, my browser shows an error msg and in the error log of cups it says  Unable to encrypt connection from 10.42.43.1 - Could not negotiate a supported cipher suite. does anyone have an idea
<sambal> let me check that site
<sambal> ah I've seen that one
<fritsch> sambal: just give me your resources
<sambal> it's not solving it
<fritsch> sambal: where did you get it from?
<sambal> paparazzi.enac.fr
<sambal> and the usb board from: http://www.pololu.com/docs/0J40
<fritsch> sambal: it runs with wine?
<sambal> they page you send I found; however they have a different uage for the board
<sambal> no; it's native *nix
<sambal> the board is very versatile
<sambal> @FULLMETAL it's not in the ETC folder
<fritsch> sambal: http://paparazzi.enac.fr/wiki/Installation <- you read this?
<sepplmaster> cups help, anyone?
<K4k> Can anyone make sense of this error for me? http://pastebin.com/bqRm5Q8h
<sambal> yes I read it all; the software is running nicely
<sambal> http://paparazzi.enac.fr/wiki/Antenna_Tracker
<theadmin> K4k: Probably a problem with mapping the power key, or the brightness up/down keys
<sambal> this is the most relevant part
<sambal> --port=xxx..x     opens port xxx..x. Example --port=/dev/ttyACM0 (Default).
<sambal> however the device is not on it
<Gallo1> ActionParsnip classic booted to desktop with corrupted display then shortly afterwards froze cursor. : (, I have to step out, but thnx for the help....will try again later. thanks all
<fritsch> sambal: --port=/dev/ttyACM1 ?
<theadmin> sambal: Soo... run it with --port=/dev/ttyACM7?
<fritsch> theadmin: exactly :-)
<fritsch> sambal: i do not get your point
<sambal> Did that
<sambal> I will paste what I get then...
<fritsch> sambal: in a pastebin please
<K4k> theadmin: would that prevent the application from starting though?
<sambal> sambal@buntutop:~/paparazzi/sw/ground_segment/cockpit$ ./ant_track_pmm --port=/dev/ttyACM2
<sambal> Antenna Tracker for the Paparazzi autopilot, Chris Efstathiou 2010
<sambal> Type '--help' for help
<sambal> Trying to open /dev/ttyACM2
<sambal> Success /dev/ttyACM2 opened
<FloodBot1> sambal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sambal> Trying to open /dev/ttyACM0
<sambal> open_port: Unable to open /dev/ttyACM0
<zelozelos> K4k, it looks like a font/color choice is wrong and the key mapped to the power is incorrect, start by checking  keyboard short cuts in the pref's and see if anything is mapped to that key besides the power / sleep buttons
<fritsch> i said it ... before expected this
<sambal> oops...
<fritsch> sambal: 21:52 < sambal> Success /dev/ttyACM2 opened
<sambal> am i still muted? I pasted too much
<sambal> the rest got cut off I fear
<fritsch> sambal: this is not a paste here what you like channel
<fritsch> !pastebin | sambal
<ubottu> sambal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sambal> mea culpa :(
<zamoras7> How can i make my own chat ;
<zamoras7> place
<zamoras7> ?
<fritsch> zamoras7: just type /j #chatforzamoras7
<nano-> Just tried out Ubuntu 11.10, suspend seems broken on Asus EEE 1015PE.
<zamoras7> tnx
<Promille> zamoras7: type /j #randomchatroom
<sambal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705028/
<sambal> there it is
<K4k> zelozelos: If the only shortcuts that are in effect are the ones in the keyboard screen then there are only 5 shortcuts and none mapped to power settings.
<Promille> ah sorry a bit too late there :)
<fritsch> sambal: seems a bug
<zelozelos> K4k, hmm...idk really it was a guess
<sambal> can you read the .c code?
<sambal> I can paste that on that page so you can read it?
<K4k> zelozelos: thanks for trying :-)
<zamoras7> when i make my chatroom you can see it????
<sambal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705030/
<sambal> that's what I think is the relevant part of the code
<Dave15674> hii
<sambal> what I fear is that it's hardcoded to check port 0 next to the one that is specified
<sambal> and since it's not running on that at all the board never get's my (the) IVY messages
<fritsch> sambal: did you do something with udev?
<fritsch> sambal: the installation said sth. about installing a udev rule?
<sambal> all instructions as in the paparazzi installation where followed
<sambal> where can I check if that happened correctly?
<sambal> that udev rule
<fritsch> sambal: i do not know, doing ubuntu not some linux software out of the wild
<fritsch> sambal: btw. this codepart is not the relevant part - only the perror message is hard coded
<fritsch> sambal: %s port would fix this
<fritsch> sambal: see, they do it a line above ... perror is commented anyways
<sambal> the port is correct; that's 12 be default; and the board is on #12
<fritsch> sambal: okay, perhaps you ask in #paparazzi
<sambal> I will try that; I thought it was more an OS thing.
<sambal> thanks for your time
<sambal> really appreciate it
<sambal> and I will read more about udev and symlinks now
<fritsch> sambal: https://github.com/paparazzi/paparazzi/blob/master/conf/system/udev/rules/50-paparazzi.rules
<fritsch> sambal: this one make the correct stuff
<sambal> thanks again
<aperson> I've been trying to remap the side buttons on my mouse temporarily for a game (as the game won't accept mouse buttons that aren't 1-3).  I've used xbindkeys with partial success, but the game seems to swallow the input and it won't use the new key bindings.  Does anyone have any pointers?
<fritsch> sambal: perhaps the ubuntu packages hav perhaps installed this by default
<lorddelta> I found a connection on my machine I had not sanctioned (a connection to a telnet port on aprs.tamu.edu), using a port which seems to be changing. What would be the best way to find the program that is attempting to connect on that port? Running Ubuntu 11.10.
<RobbieCrash> My Ubuntu server is only connecting at about 1.5Mb/sec. All other devices plugged into the switch are receiving gigabit speeds. I've tested the cable with other machines and the speeds are fine. lshw -C network shows that the connection is gigabit, and the switch agrees. CPU usage is minimal, so is disk IO. I've tried it with both interfaces that I have installed, it does not matter, it's maxing
<RobbieCrash> out at 1.5Mb/sec. This is the case with smb, scp, ftp, web browsing, apt downloads, etc. Where can I look to isolate the issue?
<xsi> hey guys I wonder my volume on my speakers are very low I haven't installed any drivers for them but is that necessary in my case?
<akrep> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<sevda22> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * akrep I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * sevda22 I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<oIgun> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * oIgun I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<FloodBot1> akrep: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodnast> .
<xglasyliax> #blendercoders
<Guest121535> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * Guest121535 I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<merlot> trolls are coming out of the woodwork
<UE_Use> which ubuntu version includes a lot of sata drivers? the normal version does not show my sata drive
<fritsch> merlot: just do not feed them :-)
<fritsch> UE_Use: what sata controller do you have?
<ahIaksiz> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * ahIaksiz I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<kardeIen> I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
 * kardeIen I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome in the me server irc.eu.bgit.net channel #Bulgaria I`m The Best HackeR in The World ! Wellcome
<FloodBot1> ahIaksiz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UE_Use> fritsch i don't know its the computer of a friend! it is an old asus board with mainly ide drives just 2 sata slots... (all ide harddrives failed so i have to use sata)
<FloodBot1> kardeIen: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Minalien> They're not doing a very good jbo of keeping him out. <.<
<fritsch> UE_Use: can you pastebin me the output of lspci?
<Maccer> lolwut
<fritsch> !pastebin | UE_Use
<ubottu> UE_Use: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UniCo> Sera a tutti
<guntbert> !it | UniCo
<ubottu> UniCo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<naufragoweb> e
<UniCo> guntbert si italia
<naufragoweb> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<UniCo> ubottu e perche vuoi ke vado
<ubottu> UniCo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guntbert> !pm | Iliri05
<ubottu> Iliri05: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<UE_Use> fritsch it is difficult to get the Ispci from the other computer are there any versions of ubuntu which include a lot of drivers for such cases?
<merlot> La Vita E  Bella
<fritsch> UE_Use: i was not aware of a "normal sata" controller not supported by ubuntu
<fritsch> UE_Use: normally everything should be enabled
<UE_Use> fritsch ok i thought so too... but i see no other solution than this because the bios knows the harddrive and the installation of ubuntu does not find any harddrive
<fritsch> UE_Use: no disk at all?
<UE_Use> fritsch no.. i removed the old bad ide disks
<fritsch> UE_Use: without lspci i cannot help, sorry
<UE_Use> just one sata left and this one is not found
<fritsch> UE_Use: dmesg + lspci would be good
<UE_Use> fritsch ok i try to get
<fritsch> UE_Use: do you know what mainboard this is?
<fritsch> UE_Use: is it the internal sata controller?
<UE_Use> yes the mainboard name pls wait a few seconds...
<RobbieCrash> My Ubuntu server is only connecting at about 1.5Mb/sec. All other devices plugged into the switch are receiving gigabit speeds. I've tested the cable with other machines and the speeds are fine. lshw -C network shows that the connection is gigabit, and the switch agrees. CPU usage is minimal, so is disk IO. I've tried it with both interfaces that I have installed, it does not matter, it's maxing
<RobbieCrash> out at 1.5Mb/sec. This is the case with smb, scp, ftp, web browsing, apt downloads, etc. Where can I look to isolate the issue?
<UE_Use> fritsch it is an on board sata controller the board name is: asus k8v
<fritsch> RobbieCrash: try to reduce the MTU (just an idea)
<fritsch> RobbieCrash: ifconfig eth0 mtu 1452
<fritsch> RobbieCrash: and retry
<fritsch> UE_Use: in Bios do you have setting for RAID vs. IDE?
<fritsch> UE_Use: concerning this sata controller
<UE_Use> fritsch i did not find setting options for raid vs. ide
<fritsch> UE_Use: reading through the net - it should work
<fritsch> UE_Use: could you try the "red" sata ports on the board?
<fritsch> UE_Use: did you use the "gray" ones?
<UE_Use> fritsch one moment i am looking
<aj00200> is there a guide to follow for when yeadphones don't work?
<RobbieCrash> fritsch thanks
<fritsch> RobbieCrash: does it work?
<merlot> yeadphones! =)
<fritsch> UE_Use: am i just blind: http://www.sharkyextreme.com/img/2004/03/asus_k8v/mb.jpg where are the sata ports?
<DasEi> !sound > aj00200:
<Simon_S> fritsch, i see at least 2
<DasEi> !sound | aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<fritsch> Simon_S: hehe, give me a right or a left :-)
<Simon_S> fritsch, left bottom on the picture
<UE_Use> fritsch
<RobbieCrash> fritsch, no unfortunately not.
<Math^> can someone tell me how to execute a script with gksudo?
<fritsch> Simon_S: nope?
<UE_Use> fritsch there are 4 ports they are next to the blue ide slot
<fritsch> UE_Use: so my picture is the wrong one?
<fritsch> UE_Use: you have the deluxe version?
<DasEi> Math^: bashscript ?
<aj00200> DasEi: thanks, looking now
<UE_Use> fritsch the left ide slot (your picture is right)
<Math^> DasEi: yes, it's for mounting a device
<DasEi> Math^: gksudo ./Yourscriptname.sh
<fritsch> UE_Use: okay, found them :-)
<Math^> DasEi: :o hold on
<fritsch> UE_Use: oky, try another port first and afterwards dmesg + lspci, please
<UE_Use> fritsch lower left corner but i found 2 others
<DasEi> Math^: did you set executable bit ?
<Math^> DasEi: Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<UE_Use> frisch there are 4 sata slots, maybe my friend was using the wrong ones
<Math^> yes, did chmod +x
<UE_Use> fritsch there are 4 sata slots, maybe my friend was using the wrong ones
<grkblood> is it 11.04 thats extremely buggy or is it unity ?
<grkblood> b/c my brand new laptop has ran like shit ever since i installed 11.04
<Simon_S> grkblood, neither nor...
<xangua> !language | grkblood
<ubottu> grkblood: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grkblood> sorry
<UE_Use> fritsch i try to use the other two thank you so far i will write in a few minutes after testing
<grkblood> just frustration
<Simon_S> grkblood, but unity is kind of a resource eater
<fritsch> UE_Use: this is just a shot into the blue. dmesg + lspci is the correct way to go
<grkblood> im currently dealing with a black screen of death
<grkblood> i turn on my lpatop and the screen stays completely black, nothign else
<Simon_S> hmm from standby??
<grkblood> no, from booting up
<DasEi> Math^: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=898233
<grkblood> i had to kill my laptop like 10 minutes again bc it didnt one its several freezes
<grkblood> i turned it back on and boom black screen
<grkblood> ive dealt with this a few time within th past few days
<luca_> Hi all - is it possible to override the monitor's brightness in Ubuntu?
<DasEi> grkblood: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<grkblood> im getting BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at ffffc90412301ffc
<fritsch> luca_: "the monitors brightness"? is it a laptop?
<craigbass1976> I've got a desktop pc running thunderbird.  I've got a laptop running thunderbird and checkign the same IMAP accounts.  The desktop has filters set up so that messages get filtered where they belong.  Is it possible to log into the desktop with a command line and run the filters, other than doing ssh -X and firing up an instance of Thunderbird
<grkblood> DasEi: ill do that one i get into single user
<jpmh> I have a number of identical, new machines.  I have configured one of them and am happy.  Config is TOO big to fit on a bootable live CD - can I just dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb if I have plugged the drive of the new machine into a usb caddy on the old one?
<luca_> fritsch: it's a TFT flatscreen
<fritsch> luca_: no you cant
<luca_> bugger :) thanks
<fritsch> luca_: you can make your own screen brighter
<luca_> fritsch: I've put it up as high as I can in the monitor's settings
<fritsch> luca_: but i do not know of a to control the backlight of an ordinary ssd
<aperson> jpmh↬ just remember to change the uuids in the /etc/fstab to match the new drive
<fritsch> luca_: but it is too dark?
<Math^> DasEi: it works with sudo, but not with gksudo
<DasEi> grkblood: or ctrl+alt+F1
<fritsch> luca_: look at the contrast, perhaps this is lowed out
<UE_Use> fritsch great! like i said it is the computer of a friend who knows nothing about computers... i removed an defekt ide drive 30 minutes ago and had problems with the sata drive! the conclusion after changing the sata port may be that there was a raid between the ide and the sata drive... i got the message raid broken now
<luca_> fritsch: it's OK, but a bit darker than a usual screen
<DasEi> Math^: checked the forum hints ?
<Math^> DasEi: yes, I did
<luca_> fritsch: hm good idea, I'll try
<fritsch> UE_Use: okay, you wanted to use the raid?
<fritsch> UE_Use: so ubuntu did not show it to you in order to avoid data loss
<Math^> well it's a permission issue
<DasEi> Math^: you might need another terminal-tab after applying the changes
<grkblood> DasEi: that doesnt work when i get the black screen, i have to edit grub
<UE_Use> fritsch my friend said nothing but erase windows xp and install ubuntu... linux just said that ide drive is defekt therefore i removed it... i think my friend did not even no that there was a raid because he said nothing about it... i will call him and ask for further instructions now
<Math^> DasEi: well there's no .Xauthority file :P
<Math^> should I create one you think?
<DasEi> he
<grkblood> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705052
<DasEi> yes, please
<grkblood> DasEi: paste.ubuntu.com/705052
<UE_Use> fritsch *did not even know
<fritsch> UE_Use: okay, have fun - and a backup is better than no backup ;-)
<fritsch> UE_Use: i am out for today 10:30 pm here
<tsaknorris> when i press my date&time "button" at the panel. it opens the calendar. thats cool, but now that window is at right up corner!? O.o how i can adjust it?
<xangua> tsaknorris: if you mean unity, it's lock there i believe
<tsaknorris> xangua: my panel is at down, not up and i dont have unity on this machine.
<Math^> DasEi: lol, I just had to create a new .Xauthority file, no problems anymore :)
<DasEi> grkblood: lol, a 8000 line doc, takes some time to load..
<brimstonez> my netbook is overheating
<tsaknorris> xangua:  this is gnome2
<user_> подскажите как мне тор на убунту настроить
<brimstonez> and going unstable
<DasEi> Math^: congraats
<Math^> DasEi: kinda weird, it's totally an empty file :P
<Leothlon> Hi guys, my flat mate got a problem installing ubuntu :/
<grkblood> DasEi: yes, its very big
<Leothlon> with 11.04 he gets stuck at load screen, using the nomodeset "fix" he gets into a terminal, now he tried the same thing with ubuntu 10.04 and he gets error copying files to hdd... anyone know what the problem might be+
<grkblood> DasEi: and all of that is from today, so that's probably nto a good ting
<DasEi> grkblood: uups
<arghx> Leothlon: need more hardware info
<Leothlon> acer 7738g laptop
<Leothlon> nVidia gt130m gfx
<dinosaurvskitten> is there something like xsetroot, but that doesn't crash x when you run it?
<DasEi> grkblood: looks like memory related, I suppose you talk from another box here, so run a memtest on it and also a pastebinit /var/log/kern.log could be handy
<Leothlon> 4gig ram, intel centrino
<arghx> Leothlon: hybrid graphics?
<grkblood> DasEi: yes, im on another box right now for IRC
<dinosaurvskitten> or, alternatively: how can I set my background image when outside of gnome, in a way that doesn't involve xsetroot?
<arghx> Leothlon: and which version does he want to run?
<Leothlon> 11.04
<Leothlon> he tried 10.04 now couse 11 didn't work
<Leothlon> then 10 didn't wanna work ether xd
<DasEi> grkblood: check the memory of it, though so far just found alsa terminated, nothing real helpfull
<grkblood> DasEi: im in single user mode right now
<grkblood> what should i do to run the test
<arghx> Leothlon: then please answer my question
<Leothlon> i had the same problem with my computer, i had to install windows then install ubuntu as dualboot throu that, but he dont want dualboot
<grkblood> memtest is pre grub right?
<Leothlon> arghx he is not really sure
<arghx> grkblood: yes
<arghx> Leothlon: then he should make sure
<DasEi> grkblood: sudo reboot, when it comes up press left shift >grub>memtest
<Leothlon> he is looking for it atm
<grkblood> DasEi: i have two memtest86 options in grub
<grkblood> memtest86+ and memtest86+, serial console 115200
<DasEi> grkblood:  first
<RobbieCrash> My Ubuntu server is only connecting at about 1.5Mb/sec. All other devices plugged into the switch are receiving gigabit speeds. I've tested the cable with other machines and the speeds are fine. lshw -C network shows that the connection is gigabit, and the switch agrees. CPU usage is minimal, so is disk IO. I've tried it with both interfaces that I have installed, it does not matter, it's maxing
<RobbieCrash> out at 1.5Mb/sec. This is the case with smb, scp, ftp, web browsing, apt downloads, etc. Where can I look to isolate the issue? I've installed TInyCore Linux, and tested through that and the speeds are fine. So it seems to be something in my Ubuntu config.
<tsaknorris> i think nobody has had this kind of problem before :)
<grkblood> DasEi: ok, i got the blue screen, i cant tell if its doing anythign though
<tsaknorris> how to move calendar window back to its original place?
<DasEi> grkblood: should see some counting
<DasEi> just let it run
<grkblood> no counting, nothing is changing
<faiob> after setup with synaptic, i don't found elfutils source directory in my ubuntu 10.04 LTS , peapol know?
<Leothlon> arghx, the GT 130M supports Hybrid-SLI (only HybridPower). HybridPower is a technique to choose between the integrated and dedicated graphics core,
<arghx> faiob: what is a elfutils source directory?
<Leothlon> so yea it seems to be hybrid graphics
<DasEi> and hope you get no redlines in the downer section of the screen, Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt there is from the log
<arghx> Leothlon: I didn't ask about hybrid sli or hybrid power but hybird graphics in general. in this case: is there an intel videocard in the system as well? and which one is set to be uesd via BIOS?
<faiob> universe
<antnash_> Alright guys. What do I have to change in fstab so that I can write to a partition that root currently owns?
<faiob> arghx
<faiob> i can setup
<RobbieCrash> antnash_ chown <user> /path
<faiob> but after installing i don't found
<grkblood> DasEi: i dont think this things is going anything
<grkblood> ill let it sit though
<DasEi> you yould see some movement in the upper section
<Leothlon> going into bios to check
<arghx> faiob: "setup"? please tell us exactly what you did. what commands you ran
<grkblood> the only thing changing on the screen is in the green bar in the top left corner
<grkblood>  theres a red _ blinking n and off
<grkblood> and a red + after memtest86 blinking on and off
<faiob> arghx: i have open synaptic package Manager
<faiob> i'have write int quick search elfutils
<Leothlon> arghx,  cant find any info on it in bios:/
<DasEi> grkblood: http://tinyurl.com/26pq3f5
<arghx> Leothlon: run via nomodeset and start X and check the Xorg log
<arghx> Leothlon: and check via lspci what hardware you actually have
<grkblood> DasEi: yea, theres none of those progress bars
<Leothlon> ok will do
<grkblood> and my memtest is v4.10
<faiob> and i'have klic on mark for installation and on apply
<DasEi> grkblood: so something is wrong with graphics it seems then, reboot and try the serial option ?
<arghx> faiob: dpkg -l elfutils
<arghx> grkblood: your "brand new laptop" has hybrid graphics?
<antnash_> how do I mount a disk as rw? It's a disk that has come in from another system
<grkblood> arghx: i believe the card is a radeon 6470M
<arghx> grkblood: and the CPU?
<grkblood> arghx: intel i7
<arghx> antnash_: is the disk automounted?
<antnash_> nope
<DasEi> antnash_: mount it and then grand permissions for the mountdir, too, want it permantly ?
<arghx> grkblood: then check which videocard is actually used
<antnash_> Only need it temporarily
<arghx> antnash_: fdisk -l  to see what partitions are on it, then simply mount it with "mount"
<ghufran> hi. i am behind a proxy on the university network and while internet works using the proxy settings in the browser, it doesn't work in the terminal commands like wget .. or when trying to clone repositories over https .. i've added the proxy settings through the network proxy tool and applied them globally
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705068/
<grkblood> arghx: its a radeon 6470M
<ghufran> can someone help me identify the problem?
<arghx> grkblood: then reread what I already answered to that please. thank you
<DasEi> antnash_: sudo chown -R $USER /path/mountdir
<Leothlon> arghx,  dont seem to be any intel card in there, just the nvidia 130m card
<grkblood> i todl you what my cpu was
<arghx> ghufran: console doesn't know about gome settings. e.g. apt has its own proxy settings
<arghx> Leothlon: what cpu?
<arghx> grkblood: and I told you what to do. you have two videocards
<ghufran> arghx: how can i set them ? i thought "global" meant global .. not a pro at ubuntu .. also its not just apt ..
<faiob> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705068/
<grkblood> arghx: how'd you come to that conclusion
<arghx> ghufran: e.g. http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/177
<Leothlon> intel core 2 duo cpu t6500 2.1ghz
<Guest26357> can someone help me with this error?       http://paste.ubuntu.com/705065/
<grkblood> DasEi: im running memtest off a disk now
<grkblood> and its working
<DasEi> grkblood: bars now ? ah
<grkblood> yea
<grkblood> running it from a memtest disk
<arghx> Leothlon: boot with nomodeset and then start X and there install the restricted drivers for your nvidia chip
<GreyMatter> can someone help me with this error?       http://paste.ubuntu.com/705065/
<grkblood> arghx: why did you say i have two memory cards? you lsot me there
<arghx> grkblood: cause you have a i7 cpu and you said you have a ati hd64xx card
<arghx> grkblood: I said you have two videocards
<dtigue> exit
<grkblood> yea, videocards, excuse me, i dont knwo why i typed that
<dtigue> blah
<grkblood> arghx: i knwo that when i had the systme running if i ran lspci | grep VGA the 6470M would come up
<grkblood> so thats the card i was using i suppose
<grkblood> plus thats what was listed in system info
<arghx> grkblood: with a radeon 64xx, you most probably have a sandy bridge i7 which means you have a viceocard inside your cpu. and it's a laptop so chances are it's hybrid graphics to save battery power. which is a very good candidate for your problems
<grkblood> i never saw anythign about an i7 videocard
<arghx> grkblood: don't "suppose" but _check_
<arghx> grkblood: what cpu do you have?
<grkblood> arghx: let me find the laptop specs real quick, my laptop is unusable at the moment
<GreyMatter> has anyone checked my link?    just wondering
<grkblood> arghx: i7-2630QM
<arghx> GreyMatter: what does glxinfo  say?
<arghx> grkblood: yes, sandybridge. which has a videocard inside
<arghx> grkblood: most likely you need to fix your opengl setup. what videocard and what driver do you use?
<GreyMatter> glxinfo?    I have this too if it helps
<GreyMatter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705051/
<grkblood> arghx: the opensource driver
<grkblood> the propietary one would make my computer hang every 10 minutes or so
<arghx> grkblood: dmesg output is not glxinfo output
<arghx> GreyMatter:dmesg output is not glxinfo output
<Leothlon> arghx,  startx gives output: /usr/bin/x: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/bin/libpciaccess.so.0: cannot read file data: input/output error
<arghx> ^grkdid I ask you about what driver you use?
<grkblood> arghx: should i just go ahead and kill this memtest?
<grkblood> since it seems thats not the issue
<arghx> Leothlon: do a _long_ SMART test for your harddisk. it could be a defect harddisk
<Leothlon> now he did the nomodeset on ubuntu 11.04 install wich give termial
<GreyMatter> arghx I am sorry I think I am using Jockey
<arghx> grkblood: if you want to run a memtest you need to run it for at least 12 hours, better 24 to get a meaningful result
<snow_usa> uh
<Simon_S> grkblood, still at the blackscreen of death??
<arghx> GreyMatter: jockey?
<snow_usa> fa*
<snow_usa> f* Simon_S
<grkblood> Simon_S: yes
<grkblood> arghx: im goign to run glxinfo real quick
<Leothlon> nah the harddrive is working fine been running without any problem, its just when installing ubuntu 11.04 it gets fucked :S all others work (well 10.04 is abit messy to)
<Simon_S> snow_usa, wtf??
<GreyMatter> arghx:  3rd party ATI driver
<Zerpy> Anyone who knows, if I should ask about something with DNS and Nameservers?
<arghx> Leothlon: until you have tested every single sector of your harddisk you above statement is simply uninformed and useless. have a nice day
<Simon_S> Zerpy, if you don't ask, you'll never know
<edwardthefma> hey all
<edwardthefma> i need to know whare i can find some parentel software for ubuntu
<snow_usa> Simon_S, what the * are you saying at me ?
<DasEi> edwardthefma: partner repos and ppa's, debs on the web
<arghx> grkblood: if you boot with nomodeset, and then run X, will X work? and if it doesn't: what is in your Xorg.0.log then?
<DasEi> edwardthefma: more specific, which soft ?
<Zerpy> Simon_S: It's because, I have 2 domains, on same server.. exact same site.. domainA.com is running on nameservers that is local on the dedicated server.. DomainB.com is running on Nameservers that is hosted by another webhost.. DomainB.com is like 259ms in Connection to the server.. where DomainA.com is 15-19ms in Connection to server.. Can it be because nameservers are running locally, it's faster?
<arghx> edwardthefma: the amount of linux "parental software" is pretty much non existent for several reasons. one reason is: this software never works and cannot work. it's snakeoil
<arghx> Zerpy: "connection" with what protocol?
<edwardthefma> <DasEi> i want to block all web traffic exept for certen domanes
<grkblood> arghx: i jsut booted with nomodeset
<grkblood> X is working, but the resolution is crappy
<Zerpy> arghx: like.. when I go to the browser, and go to http://domainA/B.com - So a normal HTTP protocol.. just Domain B is 230ms slower avg
<arghx> grkblood: then check your Xorg log to see what driver it uses
<DasEi> edwardthefma: look into iptables, hosts allow/deny
<Simon_S> Zerpy, if you are connecting localy, from the server to itself, maybe... if you are connecting from remote, i think its just the time needed to resolve the domain name
<arghx> Zerpy: if you use a browser, how do you measure your latency?
<edwardthefma> ok
<Zerpy> Simon_S: I'm sitting around 500miles from the server
<my-c0p> i m not
<Zerpy> Chrome has network related software built-in for developers
<Simon_S> hmm ok, than it's just the dns...
<Zerpy> Somehow I think it can be the DNS on Domain B that isn't running locally on the dedicated server itself.. because it's only domains that isn't running on my own nameservers that is kinda slow in connection
<Simon_S> but i think your local isp/your router should cache the dns requests.. so after the first request to the server, all dns requests should be answered from cache..
<grkblood> arghx: should i be grepping for anything in particular in this log file?
<arghx> yes. for what driver is used first
<Zerpy> Simon_S: I'm running on google's DNS server :P
<Simon_S> try "time dig A domainname.tld" to find out how long the dns server needs to respond
<Zerpy> My own ISP only recache's domains like once a month.. and I did server migration yesterday.. so my domains isn't working if I run on my ISP's DNS server
<grkblood> arghx: i see a lot of X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0
<Zerpy> 55 msec for DomainA. 117msec for DomainB
<Simon_S> domainB is not on your own nameserver...
<arghx> grkblood: if you don't understand what you look at, put it in a pastebin please
<grkblood> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705078
<Zerpy> Which may be the problem.. DomainB only have a DNS A record to go to my serverIP
<tull> anyone knows a better program than easytag?
<Simon_S> Zerpy, the response time of the dns... if the location of the dns is the only difference between the two domains...
<Drak_Tekno> How do Install Ubuntu server 10.04?
<arghx> grkblood: you currently use VESA :(    what is the content of /sys/kernel/debug and what is the output of lspci -nn ?
<DasEi> Drak_Tekno: grab a usb, put the iso on and be fine
<arghx> Drak_Tekno: you put in the CD and boot from it
<DasEi> !unetbgootin
<Zerpy> Simon_S: This is the setup.. I'm in Denmark, my server is in Netherlands, My nameserver is on that Dedicated server.. DomainA is running on that nameserver.. DomainB is pointing to my dedicated, but DomainB's Nameservers are placed in Denmark
<DasEi> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<linux> yo
<linux> fuck these niggers
<Drak_Tekno> so how from a cd?
<linux> i hate nigers
<pangolin> !language | linux
<ubottu> linux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<grkblood> arghx: lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705081
<arghx> !ops linux wants to go
<ubottu> arghx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Simon_S> Zerpy, so it's the dns...
<arghx> grkblood: in your pasting, look at lines 3 and 15
<Zerpy> Simon_S: Thank you for the answer.. Hopefully DomainB's old webhost will soon release the domain for me, so I can get it to another registrar, and change the nameservers to point to mine instead :P
<arghx> grkblood: and there you see why you have two videocards
<rww> arghx: thanks :). it helps if you put a | after ops, it'll highlight out channel staff more often
<arghx> rww: I am kinda new here, sorry
<grkblood> arghx: so whats the fix?
<rww> arghx: no problem. ubottu's a bit weird, most bots work without the |
<grkblood> arghx: you still need the ls listing from the debug dir?
<arghx> grkblood: several or none. there is no magic bullet
<arghx> yes I do
<grkblood> arghx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705082
<Phr3d13> i can't boot into my latest kernel, booted into an older kernel for now, here is a pastie of boot.log: http://pastie.org/2666822 i also tried uninstalling and re-installing the kernel, still pops up that error
<kripskroll> join #scrapy
<solexious> Is it possible to setup nvida twinview across 2 graphics cards?
<Simon_S> solexious, no
<arghx> Phr3d13: can you please tell us what this error is supposed to be?
 * constrictor is away: Coffee break
<solexious> Simon_S: dam, whats the best I can hope for?
<Phr3d13> this is what happens when i boot into the latest kernel, that error pops up after picking it in the grub
<arghx> grkblood: do you have more than one PC in your LAN? e.g. can you boot your laptop with ubuntu and then use another PC to connect to it via ssh?
<xangua> ubottu: tell constrictor about away
<ubottu> constrictor, please see my private message
<Simon_S> solexious, you can use xinerama...
<grkblood> arghx: yes
<arghx> Phr3d13: _which_ error
<arghx> grkblood: then install openssh-server and do that
<grkblood> im on the laptop right now
<arghx> Phr3d13: so far you haven't shown any errormessage to anyone
<nawk> hi, could someone please direct me to a ubuntu developer channel?
<solexious> Simon_S: I tried enabling that, but it made all my screens show the same (apart from my mouse), is that what its ment to do?
<Phr3d13> http://pastie.org/2666822 this error
<arghx> grkblood: the idea is to boot ubuntu normally (no nomodeset) and check what the actual error is. since the screen is black ubuntu itself cannot show us the error, ergo we need another way to see it. hence: ssh
<grkblood> arghx: im sshed onto the laptop
<usr13> !dev nawk
<Simon_S> solexious, no, you can use in that you have one big desktop over alle screens... if that is what you want
<grkblood> ahh
<grkblood> ok
<grkblood> ill reboot
<usr13> !dev | nawk
<ubottu> nawk: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<arghx> grkblood: and have booted without nomodeset?
<grkblood> no
<grkblood> ill do that now
<arghx> Phr3d13: then please tell us what you think the error message in this paste is please?
<Phr3d13> init: ureadahead-other main process (1081) terminated with status 4 <-this
<solexious> Simon_S: my goal is to have 4 screens that I can drag windows between, and if I maximize then it maxes to the screen its in only
<Phr3d13> Stopping automatic crash report generation[74G[[31mfail[39;49m] or this
<Phr3d13> or the fact that it gets stuck here and doesn't go anywhere else
<grkblood> arghx: it booted this time without nomodeset
<grkblood> so im actually on the laptop rightn ow the way it shoudl be
<arghx> grkblood: you mean it booted and has a GUI you can use?
<grkblood> yes
<grkblood> but itll break again within the next 24 hours more than likely
<arghx> grkblood: check Xorg log to see which driver it uses, run glxinfo to check if opengl works, etc
<donkey1> anyone can read a electric schema and tell me what wire to wire where on my junkyard clothe washer motor ?
<arghx> the idea is to force Xorg to use this driver from now on and make it work always I guess
<donkey1> or perhaps i am not at the right place to ask, where would i find such answer ?
<arghx> Phr3d13: you are very confused imho and it's impossible for me to help you without a clear problem description
<edwardthefma> <arghx> <DasEi> a ubuntu forms admin recomeands NoScript + Privoxy + Dansguardian
<arghx> donkey1: #electronics ?
<edwardthefma> :)
<grkblood> arghx: glxinfo -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705090
<DasEi> donkey1: #electronics
<chalcedony> 0111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.
<chalcedony> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110 ,mnjb.1
<DasEi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Phr3d13> after an update (kernel update - 2.6.38-12) the new kernel won't boot, i can only get into linux using the older one (2.6.38-11), how do i fix this?
<arghx> edwardthefma: you asked about a whitelist. above is a blacklist of sorts and of course is useless in preventing children accessing "bad content" since it will always fail one way or the other. but again: what you asked for was something different. whitelists are not blacklists
<Guest60325> I was trying to prevent using wine by non-priveleged user. So I'we put this user's .wine folder and subfolders rights all to none (from root). But linux made something in addition. Now it can't even start GDM. Now the only who can log-in is root, even the other Sudouser cannot login (the non-priveleged sure can't) "Cannot access /home/(username) folder" How can I restore all rights to start al least GDM? I don't know where the l
<Guest60325> inux put access to "none" in addition -(
<donkey1> thanks guys
<rww> chalcedony: get your cat off your keyboard, please
<DasEi> :)
<niko> rww: ^^
<rww> niko: yes?
<usr13> Phr3d13: Just don't use the new one.
<arghx> Guest60325: what are the actual permissions of /home/username ?
<Phr3d13> is there something wrong with it?
<arghx> Phr3d13: can your give us the output of dpkg -l |grep linux-image  please?
<Guest60325> when I've looled in Midnihgt commander it was all to none
<grkblood> arghx: xorg -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705091
<edwardthefma> <arghx> well the kinds arnt savy enuff yet 4 5 12 and 15
<Guest60325> I put back read write
<arghx> Guest60325: ls -ld /home/username
<edwardthefma> kids :)
<arghx> edwardthefma: a 12 and 15 year old kid knows a ton more than any parent unless the parent writes OSes for a living
<Phr3d13> arghx, http://pastie.org/2667791
<edwardthefma> <arghx> well this kid dosent have the time to hack
<arghx> dream on
<edwardthefma> <arghx> also no parentel software is ment to be a replacement from parents
<donkey1> why the hell cant i talk on channels with two # ?
<Ansikt> Hey all.  I'm relatively new to ubuntu, and am trying to update and install some packages, but they are failing.  I am trying to figure out if this is due to the firewall on my network, or an internal issue in apt/dpkg.  I've heard that sources.list can help you determine the port number apt is using, but I don't see any specific lines that state it.  Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<rww> donkey1: you can. presumably the particular channel you're referring to quiets unidentified users.
<rww> !register | donkey1
<ubottu> donkey1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<donkey1> it has something to do with me not having a logged nickname or what
<arghx> Ansikt: use apt-get to install your new packages and then pastebin us the command you are trying and its full output into a pastebin
<grkblood> arghx: Xorg looks like its using the intel driver now
<arghx> grkblood: do you have a vga* in /sys/kernel/debug/ ?
<grkblood> arghx: yes, vgaswticheroo
<arghx> grkblood: basically one would want to see the error message(s) when the booting fails with a black screen. most probably it then tries to use the radeon but fails, but we don't know how it fails
<arghx> grkblood: what is the content of that file?
<grkblood> its a directory with a file titled switch isndie
<arghx> grkblood: vgaswitcheroo controls which chip/card is used
<grkblood> it has 2 luines in swtich
<Ansikt> arghx:  Sadly, I cannot do that atm.  I cannot install a IRC program on that partition because of the issues with apt, so I switched back to Arch to ask some help of this sagely channel.
<grkblood> lines*
<Ansikt> I can mount it, however, and pastebin you various files.
<arghx> Ansikt: then use a chroot
<arghx> grkblood: are you telling us what those lines are any day now?
<grkblood> arghx: 0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0 \n 1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<grkblood> arghx: i had to type them
<grkblood> its on the other screen
<Ansikt> arghx:  Why didn't I think of that?  I shall be naught but a moment.
<savid> How do I get gnome-keyring-daemon to manage ssh keys (act as ssh-agent) when I log in?
<arghx> grkblood: I suggesst doing a: echo "IGD" > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch    on bootup before X starts. then it should always use the intel
<arghx> if you put a "DIS" in there before starting X, it will use radeon
<arghx> grkblood: are you dualbooting windows
<grkblood> arghx: no
<grkblood> im running win7 in virtualbox though
<arghx> grkblood: then you could also maybe try and set the integrated or discrete chip in BIOS
<arghx> VMs don't matter
<pureevol> can someone tell me what the drop down panels are called. like when i click on system, places, or applications. the little option panels
<DasEi> pureevol: menus ?!
<grkblood> arghx: where should i stick tha? im guessing somewhere in /etc/rc something
<eXeC64> I have an initscript on a server that I need 3 people to be able to access. The script however has to use screen to house the server program. I'm trying to get screen to create a session that any of them can access/end. Is there an easy way to do this or an alternative without screen?
<under> I've to burn an img to usb. What software can I use? It's a .img ubuntu
<eXeC64> by access I mean start/stop/restart
<DasEi> !unetbootin | under
<ubottu> under: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pureevol> im trying to change the font colors and background colors in the dropdown "menus" and for the life of me i cant figure out what they are called
<grkblood> arghx: how aobut if i stick it in /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<con-man> does anyone have an idea as to why the window decorator isn't loading as soon as I turn on desktop cube
<con-man> QQ
<qin> pureevol: With theme editor, or editing theme (is it gnome)?
<root_____> Ahoj! Privet!
<root_____> UNREAL!!! I LOVE TERMINAL!!!
<qin> root_____: Me too, but more quiet.
<qin> !rootirc > root_____
<ubottu> root_____, please see my private message
<arghx> grkblood: could work. have to try it
<johzephine> hey, when i try to connect to my wireless i get a "bad password" message even though the password is correct.  I tried removing network manager like some of the solutions online say but that didn't help.
<root_____> today i got new experience! send mail from console! =0))
<fullmetal> johzephine: sudo apt-get install wicd
<fullmetal> sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<johzephine> fullmetal: i have wicd
<platzhirsch> Does anyone know whether the multi monitor problems disappear with Ubuntu 11.10 when using Unity? I had some trouble in 11.04, for instance I could not maximize two windows on two different monitors
<arghx> root_____: do you have a ubuntu question or problem we can help you with?
<fullmetal> sudo apt-get remove network-manager/
<fullmetal> did you remove it?
<root_____> tnx! =))))
<fullmetal> then reboot?
<johzephine> fullmetal: are there steps beyond that?  Because I've done that.
<root_____> in moment i havent problems. i read manuals and use man
<root_____> tnak you!
<arghx> root_____: then please be quiet. this channel is not a social chat channel
<johzephine> fullmetal: I did that last night, also tried to install wicd 1.6 but it wouldn't install because there was a newer version.
<root_____> ok
<arghx> johzephine: you need to run wicd and configure it
<johzephine> :/ I usually use wicd though.
<root_____> bue
<djresree> Looking for help setting up Linux printer to be visible to Windows XP and Win7
<johzephine> should I try it again anyway?
<arghx> johzephine: what was the problem when you tried to apt-get install wicd  as suggested?
<Phr3d13> arghx, http://pastie.org/2667791
<arghx> Phr3d13: I've seen it before, thank you
<Phr3d13> sorry
<arghx> djresree: sudo netstat -anlp |grep 631
<johzephine> well, my netbook (with ubuntu) isn't connected to the internet because there's no wire in this room, but wicd is already installed.  I installed it last night.
<arghx> johzephine: then run it?
<djresree> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1169/cupsd
<djresree> tcp6       0      0 :::631                  :::*                    LISTEN      1169/cupsd
<djresree> udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           1169/cupsd
<djresree> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     14631    1733/dbus-daemon    @/tmp/dbus-6UR69L4brZ
<FloodBot1> djresree: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johzephine> arghx: says bad password
<johzephine> arghx: when i try to connect
<arghx> johzephine: then maybe it is?
<djresree> what?
<johzephine> it's not.
<fullmetal> agreed
<aolko> hi there
<johzephine> my password works on my macbook and my phone.
<diki> i installed mingw32 however mingw32-configure doesnt seem to be present
<aolko> is there a way to build custom iso?
<arghx> djresree: so an IPP printing connection should work just fine
<aolko> like w reconstructor
<aolko> but reconstructor died
<aolko> and uck is not so good
<fullmetal> johzephine try removing the config for that AP and re add it
<johzephine> fullmetal: how do  I do that?
<djresree> Arghx.... have been through several "help" sites regarding CUPS, IPP and Samba and nothing has worked yet.  Windows 7 will not even recognize ANYthing on the Linux machine.  WinXP at least sees the computer
<arghx> johzephine: or you can try this: http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<aolko> ...
<yoyoyo_NT> who have CANON LBP 3010 printer? :)) i have problem with configuration.. not work with any settings from ubuntu :|
<johzephine> arghx: thanks, I'll look at that.
<arghx> djresree: this is a windows problem. your linux is set up as it should already
<fullmetal> double click on the wicd icon in the task bar, then click on the properties button for that specific ap
<arghx> djresree: unless you want to use CIFS for printing
<aolko> and so...?
<fullmetal> where it says use encryption
<djresree> arghx:  I have gone through the linux tutorials and junk that tells "how to get Windows" to work by editing settings and permissions and all kinds of stuff.
<fullmetal> make sure you have the crypto strength correct and verify the key below by clicking in the password field
<fullmetal> @ johzephine
<arghx> djresree: this is nice but how are these windows settings and permissions, etc a ubuntu problem again?
<djresree> arghx:  I have no problem connecting the the printer on ANY of the four other machines running in the house.   Now, after setting it up on Linux, I cant connect with ANY of those other computers to that printer
<djresree> In fact, I was using the Linux box to print to the printer on another machine just fine, but wanted to move my stuff to ubuntu to consolidate it as my server for everything.. seems my plan has backfired
<arghx> djresree: does your ubuntu box provide samba shares for the LAN?
<djresree> On top of it, one of the Linux help docs for Ubuntu says about using Windows to be the print server "why would you want this  ?"  And that made me even more mad because I say "BECAUSE AT LEAST SHARING A PRINTER ON WINDOWS WORKS!"
<fullmetal> djresree: it is frustrating however please avoid going into an all caps rage...
<djresree> arghx: I have Samba running with three directories shared and the printer is shared, too (running ubuntu 11)
<arghx> djresree: do you have a ubuntu problem and what to work constructively solving it ro do you simply want to rant, foam and swear??
<djresree> arghx:  I am trying, but for two days I have been battling this thing and it is really getting old.  I want to save electricity by not having this other Win box on at all times as a print server, but it seems that I may have to use the electricity anyway because of all the problems!
<DustyMonk> djresree: please type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<djresree> argh:  I have not sworn once, so please refrain from false accusations
<fullmetal> djresree for the priter share do you allow all clients? guest access may be needed if your win boxes are not authenticating...
<arghx> djresree: please solve your problems without my help. have a nice day and good luck
<fullmetal> also webmin is a easier way to manage a print server.
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<DustyMonk>  djresree you're free to not use linux, if it does not suit your needs
<djresree> fullmetal:  I have it shared for any and all clients
<fullmetal> did you allow anon access? this may be needed...
<th0r> djresree: have you installed swat?
<djresree> dustymonk:  I am aware of that, and with the condescending attitude that is being displayed, it is no wonder more people turn away from using it.  However, that being said, I am trying to learn and expand my field of knowledge
<djresree> th0r:  what is swat
<mattalexx> Anyone know how to get LibreOffice to save to a remote NFS network filesystem without crashing and losing all of my damned data?
<th0r> djresree: a tool for samba config, you might want to try it
<BluesKaj> BBL ..dinner
<djresree> th0r, awesome!  I will look that up   fullmetal:  is that in samba share window?  aka settings?
<fullmetal> yep. settings for the printer...
<djresree> fullmetal:  it says "Allow printing for everyone except these users:"  and there is no one in that list
<diki> so how do i produce windows executables?
<djresree> fullmetal:  ipp://192.168.2.108:631/printers/Deskjet4135  is the addy of the printer
<diki> i thought ./configure with --build=blah would do the trick
<diki> but an exe file is NOT produce
<th0r> diki: you need a crosscompiler, and I doubt that would be supported here
<djresree> fullmetal:  hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4100_series?serial=CN7BK4S5TQ0542   is the other addy I have
<fullmetal> diki: aftter configure try make then make install
<fullmetal> diki: btw that will only compile for linux system....
<diki> th0r: i installed mingw(and i am in their lurkish channel)
<diki> the problem is, even though its built..no reaction at all
<fullmetal> djresree: try doing a \\servername on your windows box and see if you can see the printers...
<diki> i still have the linux binary i think
<fullmetal> *from the run command
<diki> since wine doesnt recognize it
<DustyMonk> djresree: below on this page, you find some business case studie, perhaps they can inspire you http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/business.html
<djresree> fullmetal:  I assume you mean replace servername with the IP of my linux box?
<fullmetal> that is correct
<fullmetal> it should lists all smb shares
<fullmetal> including printers
<Planewalker_Alph> Hello
<fullmetal> if they are available
<estudiante> hola
<fullmetal> dustymonk: were here to gain groundswell, not alienate users...
<estudiante> como estas ?
<bazhang> !es | estudiante
<ubottu> estudiante: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<djresree> fullmetal:   The network path was not found
<Tetracomm> When is the LTS version of Ubuntu 11.10 going to be released?
<arghx> Tetracomm: never
<fullmetal> djresree: can you ping the ip of the linux server?
<DustyMonk> fullmetal: i was just showing, that both Wall Street and CERN use linux
<bazhang> Tetracomm, 12.04 is lts
<fullmetal> dustymonk: agreed, much uses linux, this was more in reguards to your earlier comment
<Tetracomm> arghx: What happened? When is the 12.04 supposed to come out?
<bazhang> Tetracomm, 2012 April
<fullmetal> id just hate to lose another user back to the sheeple side..
<arghx> Tetracomm: 12.04 comes out in april 2012. which is kinda selfevident, no?
<erikandre> Socket-LGA1155, Quad Core, 3.4Ghz, 8MB, 95W, Boxed w/fan and ASUS Maximus IV Extreme B3, Socket-1155 A good buy? Or should i wait for the new "high" stuff after old old sandy bridge. Ivy ?
<djresree> fullmetal:  how do I ping the server?  from Windows run or ubuntu?
<bazhang> erikandre, thats not really related to ubuntu support try ##hardware
<fullmetal> do run > cmd > ping (server ip)
<arghx> erikandre: this channel hasn't been renamed to ##hardware. please ask elsewhere
<fullmetal> from windows
<fullmetal> ping the linux server...
<Tetracomm> arghz: How was I supposed to know that? I thought it was every 6 months.
<erikandre> arghx: people are sleeping in that channel it seems to view.
<fullmetal> no ping no play...
<bazhang> erikandre, #ubuntu-offtopic then
<arghx> erikandre: that is not our problem. please stay on topic
<djresree> fullmetal:  hang on and I will
<djresree> fullmetal:  yes, it pinged
<th0r> Tetracomm: long term support (LTS) releases come out every two years. Interim releases are not considered LTS
<erikandre> bazhang: Was gonna try figure out hardware that works together. Cause a p4 2.8Ghz with 4GB of ram and 2GB nvidia card is slow as H. And i am not using the closed drivers.
<djresree> fullmetal:  from winxp machine, Will try the win7 machine now
<Tetracomm> th0r: Is it me, or are the LTS releases better than the interim ones?
<bazhang> erikandre, #ubuntu-offtopic not here please
<fullmetal> ok if you have ping but cannot enter in the run command \\(serverip) and have it list you need to look closer at your samba server... like start or restart it...
<erikandre> bazhang: and you are nice. Thanks.
<th0r> Tetracomm: it was my experience they seemed to be more stable and less prone to problems on initial install, but I don't think that is an official position
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<fullmetal> djresree: you  can pm me to avoid flooding the chan
<djresree> fullmetal:   winxp pings and now shows the printer but win7 does not
<djresree> fullmetal:  yes, would be glad to
<djresree> my apologies to all for "flooding" the channel
<hacktosh> what is m2 staging ?
<cj-bolland2> hi everybody how i can change the server
<th0r> cj-bolland2: you could set it on fire
<hacktosh> anybody know what is m2 staging (apache) ???
<con-man> what is the default window manager with compiz?
<con-man> mines crashed or something
<con-man> I need to reload it
<con-man> restarting the computer did not work
<CoJaBo> con-man:  metacity? (not sure on that tho, I use kde)
<con-man> CoJaBo, yeah not metacity that's the default for basic effects
<sl1ckx> server irc.Prison.NET
<con-man> what's the command to bring up a run box?
<con-man> alt+F2?
<johzephine> arghx: i tried the guide you linked to, it didn't help
<user11> hi
<user11> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a Chromebook, everything works fine minus the sound, ie: whenever I turn on the laptop I have to reset again for the sound to work (and sometimes goes, sometimes I have to restart it again). Anyone know tell me that I have correctly configured to resolve this error?
<Brad8171> hello
<casperb> Hey guys, so i have a new rig and it ends up in a reboot loop after install of any linux distro including ubuntu, with windows it reboots before the install can finish.
<casperb> More of a hardware issue, but this is as a good a place as any ^^
<casperb> I'm stumped on what it can be tho, stripped it down to bare minimum, CPU, GPU, 1 HDD and 1 slot of ram
<meek> hello
<casperb> It was running stable on the OS'es that was on the disk from the previous system, so i'm thinking voltage issues or driver issues
<meek> im having trouble downloading a deb file
<Simon_S> meek, whats the problem
<meek> says this package is of bad quialty
<meek> trying to download appinventor
<matiasjrossi> hi! Running Oneiric here, I have a laptop with Radeon GPU. Installed AMD restricted drivers to try them out but (as always) are just crap. Remove it using Jockey, restarted the machine now compiz refuses to load even though I'm successfully running xorg with radeon driver. Any ideas?
<meek> do i downloaad the gnu or deb?
<meek> ubuntu 11 X64
<meek> Lintian check results for /home/meek/Downloads/appinventor-setup_1.1_all(1).deb:
<meek> E: appinventor-setup: arch-independent-package-contains-binary-or-objec
<snow_usa> working on this
<meek> can anyone help me
<meek> having trouble downloading a deb file
<meek> says its of bad quialty
<meek> im using ubuntu 11  i use deb and not gnu right?
<matiasjrossi> meek: what do you mean by "deb and not gnu" ?
<meek> http://www.appinventorbeta.com/learn/setup/setuplinux.html
<meek> i download the deb, but it will not install in software manager
<meek> and running the sudo command they have there does not work
<matiasjrossi> yeah, in despite ubuntu IS GNU/Linux, it should be much easier using the deb package.
<meek> im pretty new to linux and still fiding my way around
<utilisateur> bonsoir
<matiasjrossi> did you try forcing the install? try: dpkg --force --install <filename>
<matiasjrossi> <filename> is the actual name of the deb package
<arghx> forcing dpkg is a very very quick way to break your installation
<meek> no ill try and force now
<arghx> what is the error when you try to dpkg -i  it?
<meek> moonunit:~$ sudo dpkg --install appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb
<meek> dpkg: error processing appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb (--install):
<meek>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<meek> Errors were encountered while processing:
<meek>  appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb
<FloodBot1> meek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meek> sorry for big post
<matiasjrossi> arghx: you're right. but doesn't seem that risky and it's way easier than fixing the metadata inside the package :-)
<arghx> unpack it and install manually
<pangolin> meek: you want to use dpkg -i for that
<pangolin> arghx: why would he unpack it?
<user11> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on a Chromebook, everything works fine minus the sound, ie: whenever I turn on the laptop I have to reset again for the sound to work (and sometimes goes, sometimes I have to restart it again). Anyone know tell me that I have correctly configured to resolve this error?
<pangolin> meek: also never mind me. I read your paste wrong
<dxenos> Hello. I'm running an Asus EAH3450 video card with an ATI chip. Haven't used ubuntu since version 8, and all the usual stuff I'd use to set up drivers (like xorg.conf) seem to be missing. When I go to Additional Drivers, the dialog box is empty. How do I install video card drivers?
<ectabyte_> Why can't I uninstall chromium without having to install firefox?
<arghx> dxenos: your videocard is supported out of the box. nothing needed
<ectabyte_> Is there a way to not remove both?
<ectabyte_> to remove both I mean
<arghx> ectabyte_: something on your system needs a webbrowser
<johzephine> arghx: I tried the guide you sent me and it didn't help.
<ectabyte_> I have google-chrome installed though
<arghx> at least one must be installed. that could be epiphany, chrome, firefox, etc
<dxenos> arghx: Whenever I turn my resolution above 1024x768, my desktop pattern turns to gibberish. It looked like a driver problem to me, which is why I was investigating drivers.
<ectabyte_> I installed chrome throught google's repository
<arghx> dxenos: which driver do you use?
<dxenos> arghx: Not sure how to tell, or how to install them in this version of ubuntu. Any tips?
<arghx> dxenos: Xorg.0.log tells you which
<arghx> it also tells you which resolutions are supported
<ectabyte_> So even if I have a webbrowser that's not firefox or chromium (google-chrome) I still need them?
<dxenos> arghx: Thanks. I'll check and get back to you.
<pangolin> lazyassbastard: Would you please change to a family friendly nick.
<arghx> ectabyte_: yes, cause the chrome package from google is shittily made most probably. that's normal for 3rd party .debs
<ectabyte_> That sucks...
<dxenos> arghx: I found that log file. What should I look for to figure out what driver I'm running?
<dxenos> arghx: I think I'm running the RADEON driver.
<arghx> then you run the proper driver already as you should
<arghx> and the logfile also tells you which resolution it supports. so does xrandr
<dxenos> arghx: Ah. Okay, then I know for certain it supports 1920x1080 (the resolution I want). However, I get screen cheese on the desktop pattern when trying to enable it. Any tips?
<kingofswords> hi..is there a ubuntu version of roboform?
<hiyo> hello I'm wondering if I could implement some security policies on my accounts like having the thing lock out for 30 min after x amount of failed log in attempts
<arghx> dxenos: what monitor is this?
<jrib> hiyo: over ssh you mean?
<hiyo> no simply when you log in, but over ssh would be nice too
<dxenos> arghx: It's a dual monitor system, and the problem has happened with several other monitors. The left monitor is a hannspree and the right monitor is an i-inc.
<jrib> hiyo: over ssh you can use denyhosts or fail2ban
<hiyo> jrib: and for anyone logging in locally?
<dxenos> Actually, the apps work... but the screen doesn't repaint directly over the desktop pattern.
<eiriksvin> can someone tell me the terminal command for finding out how strong me wifi signal is?
<eiriksvin> I have a scanner, it's not showing the signal strength correctly
<th0r> eiriksvin: iwconfig
<mc1454> How come every window decoration for KDE freaks out that I downloaded, allthe ones that came with are good
<meek> can anyone help me install a deb pkdg
<aeon-ltd> mc1454: not sure about qt, but gtk does divide into multiple libraries which without causes them to default to the default gtk theme
<mc_teo> i get this flickering on most 3d games
<aeon-ltd> !deb | meek
<ubottu> meek: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<mc_teo> dell xps 15z with nvidia geforce ftx 525M (2GB vram)
<meek> trying to install this and doesnt work       sudo dpkg --install appinventor-setup_1.1_all.deb
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm trying to setup dual monitors in Ubuntu 10.04. I've got an ATI card (built into the motherboard). The two monitors are hooked up, and the are "mirrored". In the Monitor Prefs the mirror radio button is grayed out. What can I do to get a xinerama set up going? Thanks.
<meek> when i downlaod the package from the site and try to install in USC it says its of bad quialty
<meek> downloaded 3 times
<meek> and still cant get the apt-get to work
<mc_teo> meek: paste the error in pastebin
<arghx> mc_teo: nvidia proprietary drivers?
<meek> http://pastebin.com/23BB328y
<meek> and these are the  ones i get when tryign to install the deb in usc  http://pastebin.com/ChuhXhV4
<meek> any ideas?
<meek> :(
<fuse-oss> what is the council channel
<fuse-oss> #ubuntu-council has no one in it
<meek> any idea mc_teo
<pangolin> fuse-oss: you can email them see /msg ubottu !appeals
<meek> so can anyone help me
<meek> i posted both pastebins with my errors, just trying to download  a deb file
<meek> the sudo command wont work and the deb i downloaded in USC wont install correcly
<g0rs> meek: are you using gdeb installer?
<meek> gdeb?
<g0rs> are you on gnome or kde?
#ubuntu 2012-10-01
<Guest56408> Benn: Yes, I know then after that process Wine didn'e load the game I had download
<zykotick9> forgotmynick: do you want your /home to have NO gnu/linux/posix permission?  if you don't care, use ntfs/fat/etc.  but that's a terrible idea.
<forgotmynick> zykotick9, so it's just less secure?
<dev___> Alright im back i restarted action
<dev___> hello
<woot-0854> Slightly OT but dont use Hackers keyboard.  Itz a keylogger :)  it got into 2 desktops via ssh.
<dev___> whats hackers keyboard?
<recursive_> is that really true?
<recursive_> shame... I need a tab key
<woot-0854> Droid app for shell interface
<drkokandy> really woot-0854?
<jrib> !ot | dev___
<ubottu> dev___: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dev___> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<woot-0854> Yep got into ubuntu and fedora after I had logged in
<MatProvQc> tried to install Wine via the Software Center... Installation stuck at the middle and says that I need to repair it.. any help, plz
<azrad> hi, noob here; ubuntu 12.04 32bit; just installed and updated; having a mouse issue where it works for about 30 seconds, then I seem to lose the ability to click on GUI elements (i can still move the cursor with the mouse, just can't accomplish anything), unplugging the mouse (USB) and replugging it seems to fix issue (for about 30 seconds)
<Hatori> forgotmynick, thats very bad thing
<forgotmynick> Hatori but in which scenario?
<forgotmynick> it doesn't help with you being vague :(
<woot-0854> How can I fix the:rm .xauthority to mock host authentication?
<Hatori> Forgotmynick,use ntfs for your windows natively
<MatProvQc> anyone got the driver for Nvidia 4200go on Ubuntu 12.04 (there are multiple artifacts..)
<woot-0854> My xauthority is getting wiped when the sudo'ers break in. How can I protect that file?
<jrib> woot-0854: what do you mean by "when the sudo'ers break in"?
<Hatori> forgotmyninick, linux provides ntfs driver to support accessing some windows ntfs partitions :d ...
<dev___> Yea what do you mean when the sudo'ers break in
<monkeyjuice> have no sound fresh install kubuntu 12.04 ,intel card any ideas?
<Hatori> forgotmynick, thats ntfs-3g play a role
<woot-0854> Keep gettin ssh connections from china.  They get in I traceroute and port scan and they disconnect.
<woot-0854> Mostly Bejing
<dev___> hackers?
<MatProvQc> get under VPN
<jrib> woot-0854: umm... they get access to your computer?
<maysara> hi, I installed vmware player 5.0.0 but it does not open. how can I open it?
<MatProvQc> renew ip
<woot-0854> Jrib.  Ya I found out droid was leaking keys
<MatProvQc> check if you can update the files on your computer (maysara)
<dev___> anyone kow if it is possible to see the terminal when you start up ubuntu? I believe it did that in older versions
<dev___> anyway to bring that back instead of seeing this purple with logo
<gogeta> woot-0854: so reset all yor ssh keys
<OerHeks> monkeyjuice, , good start is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<actionParsnip> dev___: do you mean load on at login?
<dev___> yea
<jrib> woot-0854: you should probably reinstall and restore from safe backups of your data
<monkeyjuice> thanks OerHeks
<dev___> i just remember seeing a terminal when i shutdown and on startup
<forgotmynick> Ok then thanks. Last question please, I have 4GB of ram and may need to use hibernation. What's the exact size I should use for swap? 4096? 4000? 4100?
<dev___> now i just see the purple with logo
<MatProvQc> monitor driver incompatibility... anyone got the same problem - with Nvidia's ones
<actionParsnip> dev___: i recommend you install guake and have that load at startup, its a great terminal whic shows and hides on shortcut key (Default is F12)
<Hatori> dev__ hit ctrl alt f1 or f2
<woot-0854> Jrib, its more annoying than anything everthing is copied
<dev___> alright i will try that
<Hatori> forgotmynick, commonly was recommended for double size of your ram
<gogeta> woot-0854: time to format that box
<woot-0854> :P
<gogeta> woot-0854: and turn ssh off
<woot-0854> Ur right
<OerHeks> i think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems is a better start
<harushimo> i'm trying to upgrade ruby on ubuntu
<Hatori> forgotmynick, but it was relative to your need, you can make it bigger or smaller
<harushimo> I need a ruby 1.9.2
<gogeta> woot-0854: at least letting it wok outside the local network'
<harushimo> how would I get that
<maysara> It's the latest version
<woot-0854> No!  I need to get better at rsa.  Ya remote is dangerious
<DarkStar1> what switch allows me to remove a link without the file? -f or -h
<harushimo> I can't install a software for my class
<jrib> DarkStar1: rm removes links
<Hatori> !apt | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<DarkStar1> jrib: thx
<Guest79238> ciao
<Guest79238> !list
<ubottu> Guest79238: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harushimo> I did with apt-get. I know ruby has a version program which automatically installed threw rvm
<uy> !Xilinx
<uy> any one know what is Xilinx
<recursive_> xilinx is an FPGA manufacturor
<recursive_> much like altera and lattice
<harushimo> I figured it out
<harushimo> thank you
<uy> ^^
<recursive_> After some panic set it, I checked hacker keyboard's permissions in android.  not foolproof, but at least it doesn't have internet access.
<recursive_> *set in
<dandaman> hey all, im running a smb share from my ubuntu machine. I mostly share movies and watch them in my living room off my laptop hooked up to my tv. Problem is 720p quality movies "buffer" or "pause" a lot. I'm guessing this is because the wifi signal isn't very strong. I was wondering if there was a way to combat this issue. maybe set up a way to stream a compressed version or something and uncompress it on the tv?
<recursive_> frankly I'd shoot for a more stable network connection if possible
<gogeta> dandaman: movis are compressed lol
<dandaman> gogeta: yeah you're right :(
<dandaman> recursive_: i dont know how that's possible, i have a pretty strong router
<recursive_> I've had good success over short distances with ethernet over powerline adapters in cases where I can't string network cables
<dandaman> powerline adapter?
<azrad> fdfs
<DarkStar1> is there a difference between these 2 commands: apachectl graceful  <==> service apache2 restart? I ask because the latter gives me an error and the former doesn't
<recursive_> yeah.  it looks like a big powerbrick / AC adapter, but its got an ethernet port in it
<gogeta> dandaman: yea i have seen those before but your house wiring shape is a big factor
<azrad> dsfsdfwerkljsdfkl
<azrad> sorry
<recursive_> you get a pair, and they effectively bridge the two ends like you'd run a cable through
<dandaman> recursive_: holy shit, no way, that is amazing
<azrad> ubuntu 12.04, having a mouse issue which seems to be described here (http://matt-linux-log.blogspot.com/2010/10/saitek-cyborg-rat-in-linux.html) but i'm having trouble implementing the fix listed
<recursive_> I have a relatively old / electrically noisy house, but it does work for short distances.   not perfect, but better than wifi for short distances
<dandaman> you can send packets...through your electrical outlets?
<recursive_> yes
<gogeta> dandaman: its not that great anything more then short distance interfearince starts to make it crap
<recursive_> I run cable as far as I can go, then drop one of those near the obstruction (chimney in my house)
<DarkStar1> Anyone?
<dandaman> the distance is about 25-30 feet
<recursive_> then place the second as close as I can, and then add more ethernet
<dandaman> will it work for that distance?
<gogeta> recursive_: naa i goot direncinal wifi system owns anything else
<gogeta> good
<recursive_> it should.  mine is about that.
<recursive_> something to try, at least.
<dandaman> recursive_: yeah, they're like 60 bucks
<dandaman> so i'm a bit iffy
<uy> recursive_:  Do you know some of the chip IS42S16400B and the diference with the TE28F320
<gogeta> dandaman: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawking-Hi-Gain-Wireless-G-USB-Dish-Adapter/12547905
<gogeta> i use one of those
<gogeta> dandaman: point at roughter better single
<recursive_> uy: sorry I dont
<dandaman> gogeta: wireless g?
<dandaman> pretty weak eh?
<gogeta> dandaman: they make a wireless n model to
<dev___> anyone there
<dev___> omg
<dev___> it still im still having wifi problems
<dev___> :((
<FloodBot1> dev___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recursive_> oh yeah the hawking antennas are decent.  that's the setup I had before I tried the powerline stuff
<dandaman> yeah i have a hawking wireless adapter too, im letting my roommate borrow it
<recursive_> the powerline setup works better for me, but probably because I'm stringing regular ethernet cable for 90% of the distance.
<dandaman> might be better than the internal wifi the laptop has, im gonna give it a shot
<dandaman> those powerline ethernet cords seem really nifty though
<dandaman> what happens if you plug more than one into your circuitry?
<cyrano_> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I would like to have a permanent entry put in to grub. As every time there is a kernel update it changes grub and removes my entry. This particular partition needs to have the entry made a certain way that ubuntu does not configure correctly this making this OS not boot after every kernel update. Any ideas?
<gogeta> dandaman: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833164030
<dandaman> i wonder how the protocols handle that
<recursive_> oh man gogeta, that is slick
<recursive_> mine doesn't have the wifi card built into it
<gogeta> dandaman: its not abought being more powerfull its abought sending the radio waves in one direction
<gogeta> dandaman: more distance that way
<recursive_> I know there's a ton of signal attenuation going on in the coax cable in mine
<recursive_> that thing must have the receiver right under the dish.
<dandaman> gogeta: wait, so does the powerline ethernet work through your electrical circuitry, or does it power the wireless signal like a repeater
<recursive_> electrical circuitry
<dandaman> kk
<recursive_> not 100% sure about the security implications with shared walls in apartments and such...
<dev___> not only is my computer having wifi problems but my router or modem is also lol. all my devices are having disconnects ever since i installed ubuntu
<gogeta> cyrano_: d.40 is where you make perment changes
<Tostada> Trying to install an Epson Workforce 323 all in one printer on 12.04.. Printer seems to work fine but the scanner doesn't.  Any suggestions/Advice ? Thank you.
<dev___> how is that even possible
<gogeta> cyrano_: in grub 2
<cyrano_> gogeta thanks!
<Benn> I have the crash report here, from when Muon crashes, immediately after opening: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12269116#post12269116
<recursive_> dev__:  Are all devices losing internet access (but still retaining internal network access) or are all devices losing everything?
<Benn> Can anyone give me some help understanding it?
<gogeta> cyrano_: do a update-grub when you done and it will always be there
<dev___> no recursive the first one you said
<dev___> have any ideas why recursive?
<recursive_> that's tougher... I've seen some cable modems do funky things when loaded heavily.  I had one that would reset every few minutes or so with roommates seeding torrents heavily.
<Guest5876> h
<gogeta> recursive_: i had one reset everytime the wind blew lol
<gogeta> recursive_: litterly
<Guest5876> i changed my gui to fluxboz a while ago. how do i change ot back to the default?
<uy> I need 4 to bed
<jrib> Guest5876: at the login screen you can select whatever session you want (click on the gear)
<dev___> yea its weird
<bullitt> jrib: i remember changing the settings in a text file.. i forget which one it was though
<bullitt> jrib: this is guest
<recursive_> it might be illuminating to poke around in your router settings for a while.  the cable modems I've owned also had config pages
<recursive_> and often report signal strength, signal to noise ratios, etc
<excervo> hello guys how to disable and enable networkmanager onterminal?
<recursive_> sudo service network-manager stop (or start) (or restart)
<Hatori> excervo, service network-manager stop/start
<excervo> Hatori, thanks
<Domincii> Excuse me folks, could someone tell me how to check my computer temperature please?
<gogeta> Domincii: stick your hand inside
<recursive_> I believe you may be interested in the package lm_sensors
<Domincii> Thanks, turns out the answer is hot.
<gogeta> Domincii: hell you can even buy panels to attach to the case
<dugous> hi
<recursive_> I believe if you install lm_sensors and then run "sensors-detect" it'll go through and find all the temp sensors
<Domincii> thanks
<crassus__> Hello, how can I set my locale from English Australian to American English? For some reason my kids got at the computer and managed to change the language settings to Chinese, and I thought I had it fixed when I got it back to English, but it seems to be stuck in Australian without anyway to fix it in the Settings application. Is there a way I can correct this from teh commandline?
<gogeta> Domincii: been to long sense i played with reading my temps i can tell by how the pc is beaving if its to hot
<ramos> can someone here walk me through port forwarding for my webcam?
<Domincii> The computer seems fine I'm just trying to work out if it's my shitty internet being shitty or if I'm running too much shit somehow
<recursive_> psensors is a nice graphical display of the temp data
<gogeta> Domincii: just sounds like the modem is overheating
<gogeta> Domincii: or you have to mutch line noise its comming for cable
<gogeta> common
<very> is there a way to specify a default application for a file type in 12.04?
<Raistlin-> hello all
<ramos> help with port forwarding anyone?
<wilee-nilee> !language > Domincii
<ubottu> Domincii, please see my private message
<gogeta> Domincii: the first one set a fan next to it
<recursive_> ramos: fire away.
<Tostada> Trying to install an Epson Workforce 323 all in one printer on 12.04.. Printer seems to work fine but the scanner doesn't.  Any suggestions/Advice ? Thank you.
<recursive_> ramos:  what software are you using for your webcam.  do you know what ports you need opened?
<Hatori> very, exactly linux was not relies on file type like windows does ... But you can choose to open with application with right click
<crassus__> Ok, I solved my problem, with this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133011/set-default-language-to-english-us-in-12-04
<Raistlin-> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a external hard drive...from a netbook acer...no cd rom, if i try to go trough usb unversal installer = i get no cdrom, if i go trough the windows installer...it sas missing file i get on a black screen with boot:
<Raistlin-> any sugestion?
<ramos> recursive_, let me give you the rundown first
<very> Hatori: When I use a right click there is a menu item `Open With Other Application...`
<gogeta> Raistlin-: try unetbootin you make a usb installer
<ramos> recursive_, the webcam is connected directly to my router
<Hatori> very, yes...
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum < Raistlin-
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ramos> recursive_, what I want to do is be able to access it from anywhere outside my wireless lan
<gogeta> Raistlin-: wait you trying to install from or to the drive
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, Check the md5sum of the ISO as well.
<very> Hatori: But the other applications are just a list of Recommended, Related and Other Applications.
<Hatori> choose other application you want... And make defaults do you want
<recursive_> ramos: so this is network webcam?  never tried one of those.  I'm guessing it has an ip address that you pop in a browser somewhere?
<Raistlin-> im trying to install on the external harddrive...
<recursive_> ramos:  In that case, do you know how to get to your router's configuration page?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: hua
<ramos> recursive_, exactly...The cam has its own ip and what I want to do it access it remotely
<Raistlin-> hua?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: you trying to  put linux on the ext drive or the netbook
<Raistlin-> ext drive
<very> Hatori: But the list doesn't contain the application I want. In 10.04 I was able to select the executable with a file dialog.
<ramos> recursive_, yes I know how get into it...Problem is im not sure what info to put in for port forwarding....I'm sure I got all the info I need though (ip addres, dns, gateway, etc)
<gogeta> Raistlin-: just treat it like any other drive then just make shure to slect grub to install on that drive
<Hatori> very, you should browse and choose on
<very> Hatori: There is no `Browse` button. Only a `Find applications online` button which doesn't find any applications.
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, An external drive is not your problem, that is the easy part using a manual install, you need to check if the ISO Is not corrupt with a md5sum and be aware of a driver missing if you still get a black screen without any errors the next time you try.
<recursive_> ramos:  ok, so the end goal here will be to setup a port forward such that when you point your web browser at your external IP address (the one your ISP gives you) it gets forwarded to the ip of the webcam at port 80
<Hatori> very, can you exactly enter a exact path... I no have 12.04
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: something tells me hes trying to install to and from at the same time
<ramos> recursive_, yes I understand what you're saying
<excervo> hello guys, i want an high end sound to put on my system with ubuntu os, any soundcard would you recommend?
<recursive_> ramos:  and you're saying you've created that port forwarding rule in your router and it doesnt work?
<Raistlin-> well i just dowloaded the iso...i dont see why it would be corrupt...it comes from ubuntu site
<wilee-nilee> gogeta, That may be the case one never knows.
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, If you just assume you will get no where.
<ramos> recursive_, I haven't done anything yet...I haven't set up port forwarding before
<very> Hatori: In 10.04 I was able to enter a path. Seems like they removed the feature.
<Raistlin-> true
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, When you have problems you have to start knocking out possibilities
<recursive_> oh.  ok.  well its pretty basic.  there should be a spot where you can specify what port number you want forwarded and which IP address to forward to.
<Raistlin-> oki
<Raistlin-> that is waht i was starting asking if it was the drive the problem
<recursive_> port 80 is the default for most webpages (like that of your webcam)
<locoguano> In order to get music artist info to show I have to manually search each artist. Is there a setting that I am missing?
<Hatori> very, thats seems a bad thing :d
<ramos> recursive_, so are we talking port range triggering, single port forwarding, or port range forwarding?
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, The usb installer and the external are different devices?
<recursive_> single port forwarding
<Raistlin-> well the usb installer(from ubuntu site) is software adn the external..is hardware...im assuming this what you are asking...
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: whers my money
<gogeta> lol
<wilee-nilee> Raistlin-, NO I'm asking if the are 2 different hardware deveices
<very> maybe i should have installed the application with a packet manager.
<wilee-nilee> devices*
<paladinn> Could not store password: Erro ao comunicar-se com o gnome-keyring-daemon in mysql-workbench, any solution ?
<BarkingFish> Morning guys - I think we have a problnem. I have perfect network connectivity here, but I suspect that one of our mirrors is down.
<wilee-nilee> gogeta, hehe. ;-)
<BarkingFish> I have just tried to pull down some packages for mplayer, and been presented with this error: E: Error http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/multiverse mplayer-fonts all 3.5-2 - Something wicked happened resolving 'gb.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<ramos> recursive_, ok so this is what  have, application name - http, external  80, port 80, internal port 80, protocol, tcp, to IP address 192.168.1.112, enabled
<gogeta> Raistlin-: you cant run the install and install on the partation the install formats the data your trying to install
<bombaytracker> hello
<Raistlin-> oki
<Hatori> barkingfish, rerun again
<recursive_> ramos:  sounds reasonable.
<Hatori> hello bombaytracker
<BarkingFish> Hatori, ok - give me one moment, I'll have another shot.
<gogeta> Raistlin-: you need to put the installer on a sd card or something and from ther install to the ext drive
<ramos> recursive_, ok so what about the config page for my webcam?
<Raistlin-> ok i understand..
<recursive_> ramos:  next step is to look up your external IP address and pop that puppy in your browser to admire your handwork
<BarkingFish> Hatori - it's running now. Do you have any idea what caused that?
<bombaytracker> I have a question for the Ubuntu-Professionals (well actually two questiones)
<recursive_> ramos: how do you usually access the config page?
<Raistlin-> so basicly, I put the usb intaller on a usb stick and then isntall on my hard drive....
<Raistlin-> i understand
<Hatori> barkingfish, maybe some bad connection for some times :d
<Raistlin-> thanks
<gogeta> Raistlin-: yep that will work fine
<bombaytracker> I just installed Ubuntu today for the first time instead of Windows and I wonder why the Ubuntu system is so slow
<ramos> recursive_,  well right now I'm accessing it through the dhcp ip it obtained from the router
<Raistlin-> gogeta thanks for the helps...its logicial...
<Hatori> !ask | bombaytracker
<ubottu> bombaytracker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BarkingFish> ah, ok Hatori - thank you
<gogeta> Raistlin-: being your installing onto a ext rember to tell grub to install there and not internely
<Raistlin-> is it less demanding then windows 7?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: or think will brake when the drives not connected
<gogeta> things
<bombaytracker> okay Hatori I understand
<bombaytracker> question: why is a fresh Ubuntu installation so slow?
<recursive_> ramos:  wait, when you did the port forwarding, you forwarded to the ip address of the webcam, right?  not your computer...
<Hatori> bombaytracker, thats sound bads..but maybe need knowloedges,why this is happen
<ramos> recursive_, that's right
<bombaytracker> okay, another question: why does my installation of gnome 3 not work  or even appear on the boot screen?
<ramos> recursive_, but now there's a config page that needs to be set up on the webcam
<Hatori> bombaytracker, commonly related with the graphic card
<gogeta> Raistlin-: then after install you would be able to slect the usb drive when you hit your boot menu key and start linux
<Raistlin-> is ubuntu less demanding then windows 7? (read faster OS)
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, Did you install it as gnome-shell
<bombaytracker> okay, last question:  what does "slackbuild" mean and how do I do it?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: at some things
<recursive_> ramos:  and is that at a different port than the regular webcam page?
<bombaytracker> yes, wilee-nilee
<bombaytracker> I installed it 2 times
<gogeta> Raistlin-: im no fan on stock ubuntu
<gogeta> of
<Hatori> bombaytracker, what specs laptop are you using?
<bombaytracker> it is a lenovo thinkpad t61
<gogeta> Raistlin-: for a netbook i suggest lubuntu
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, What ubuntu release is this
<Raistlin-> basicly, web browsing, email, cam chat with wife while im deployed, watching movies, and music
<bombaytracker> the latest Ubuntu version
<n0sq> what doesn't quassel allow me to ignore someone?
<recursive_> ramos:  so to view your webcam, you browse to 192.168.1.112, and to configure it, there's another page?  192.168.1.112:8080 (or some other port?)
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, You know of the dropdown right at login?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: something wrong with the internel drive?
<n0sq> what ==why
<bombaytracker> didn't see any dropdown, I only saw the password prompt at login
<wilee-nilee> n0sq, Quantal?
<Raistlin-> gogeta not at all, i just want to try out something new, and something different
<gogeta> Raistlin-: or just keeping windows there?
<bombaytracker> but I am new to Ubuntu so maybe I have just not found it
<bombaytracker> I will try to find it, wilee-nilee, thank you
<Raistlin-> gogeta i want to keet windows there if i have problem with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, Right next to the login is a gear click it for the dropdown of available desktops
<ramos> recursive_, yes, that's right.. and it's asking for information like static, dhcp, primary and secondary dns, subnet mask and default gateway
<bombaytracker> I see, wilee-nilee, thank you very much for the hint
<Raistlin-> keep*
<recursive_> well, you can setup multiple port forwarding rules
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, no problem. ;)
<bombaytracker> but there is still another question: how to use a so-called "slackbuild"?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: thats fine its just as a said make shure grub goes to the ext
<Raistlin-> oki
<Raistlin-> thanks :)
<gogeta> Raistlin-: and i suggest this for netbooks
<gogeta> Raistlin-: http://lubuntu.net/
<Raistlin-> :)
<Hatori> Bombaytracker, slackbuild was used by slackware linux and their derivative
<gogeta> Raistlin-: and 2 packages laptop-mode-tools and zram
<recursive_> word of caution though:  if these webpages don't have any kind of security or login checks, this is publicly accessible.
<Raistlin-> is it complaxe
<Raistlin-> complex?
<bombaytracker> Hatori: and how do I do such a slackbuild?
<gogeta> Raistlin-: laptop mode fixes the bad power magment of the stock kernel more battery life
<gogeta> Raistlin-: naa there install and forget
<Raistlin-> ok thnaks
<Raistlin-> ill look at ti
<Hatori> bombaytracker, thats not recommended ..
<gogeta> Raistlin-: i get 4 and a half hrs with laptop mode and my batery is only a 3 cell rated for 3 hrs
<recursive_> ramos:  it may not be advisable to forward config pages to the outside world.  but a second port forward would do the trick.
<gogeta> Raistlin-: zram uses ram for swap and compresses memery
<ramos> recursive_, I don't follow you
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, Here is the latest slackware build. http://www.slackware.com/
<bombaytracker> wilee-nilee: if I get you right, this slackware is another linux system?
<wilee-nilee> bombaytracker, Yeah, I believe puppylinux is now slack based as well.
<bombaytracker> damn
<Hatori> bombaytracker, slackware was oldest popular linux distro
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: puppy can be based on slack and debions
<recursive_> ramos:  just commenting not to forward anything that you consider private if your webcam doesn't have some kind of login page or something to stop random people from mucking with it.
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: there is a ubuntu puppy out there as well
<bombaytracker> the problem is, I want to install a .deb file and this installation requires the installation of other packets first and the only good howto I could find seemed to be a slackbuild
<ramos> recursive_, yeah I got that
<recursive_> oh about the second port forwarding rule?
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: the maker made that change so they where not only limited to puppy only packages
<bombaytracker> but maybe someone could help me with that anyways
<wilee-nilee> gogeta, Yeah I know, I know al about puppy, the latest is slack though, all the others are puplets. http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<eduardo> my wireless won't obtain a valid ip address, can anyone help?
<recursive_> well you can make as many port forwards as you want in your router.  simply make another one.  Same IP address and everything, but instead of telling it its a HTTP site (which probably just sets it to forward port 80), forward the port at which the config page sits.
<ramos> recursive_, yeah that too
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: lucid puppy i the ubuntu one
<wilee-nilee> gogeta, and not the latest release
<Ray2> wilee-nilee, Macpup-529 based on ubuntu precise
<recursive_> ramos: ... so did it work?  if you point your browser at your external IP address, do you see your webcam?
<wilee-nilee> Ray2, and considered a puplet I believe
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: yea always take them a bit but im shure a 12.04 one will come
<wilee-nilee> the developer switched to slack is all
<wilee-nilee> as of now lol
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: no he didnt the builder supports both
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: i knoe i did pupee 4.2
<wilee-nilee> ah
<very> Hatori: I think I got it. I put a link to the executable into ~/.local/share/applications/
<recursive_> ramos:  worth mentioning:  your webcam's ip address is dynamically assigned.  it *could* change on you (though often it won't if there's no reason to).  Some routers have a way to always give certain devices (identified by their MAC address) the same IP address every time.  It might be worth checking if your router can do that for you.
<wilee-nilee> they are al good it depends on what you are looking for
<very> well, actually the link was there already. but the command did not end with %f
<ramos> recursive_, looks like I got it working
<ramos> Now I'm gonna go outside my network to test it
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: yea they are working on a 12.04 puppy
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: what changed with puppy was the old builder would only support pet files. as for puppy 5 it support deb rpm pet and slackware
<wilee-nilee> I had read that yeah gogeta
<forgotmynick> Can someone explain why I'm getting a bunch of errors during install "the following file did not match its source copy on the cd/dvd" - I'm using a USB stick and the ISO MD5 is verified. I've tried many USBs and downloaded Ubuntu from another mirror but it's just not working. Please advise?
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: so you are seeing puppys based on said distros
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: it looks like the 12.04 is clled puppy ov-percise
<wilee-nilee> gogeta, I mess with puppy on occasion, but am now overwhelmed by papers in a grad program so don't have the time.
<wilee-nilee> I'm just taking a break right now, I'm worn out, lol.
<gogeta> wilee-nilee: i point people to it when they ask will ubuntu  run on 200mb ram
<wilee-nilee> yeah me to damn small is to much of a hassle to get running, puppy is rather user friendly
<diamonds> the "alt" key is not focusing on the current application
<diamonds> I hit alt then type and it gives me general system options
<gogeta> dsl is way outdated to
 * hmmwhatsthisdo ponders if puppy could be shoehorned onto an Android/iOS device
<gogeta> hmmwhatsthisdo: yes i saw that on youtube a tablet running pupy
<forgotmynick> if i deselect download updates during install, it doesn't come up with any errors. why?!
<recursive_> you can shoehorn ubuntu in a chroot environment on a tablet.
<recursive_> check out Complete Linux Installer
<gogeta> hmmwhatsthisdo: but the guy tht did it had to compiled the entire thing for arm the puppy communty does that make a arm distro
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, probably I have a nexus 7 it is just sets of partitions with grub as a bootloader I have not had time to see if I could do an actual dualboot, there are methods to run ubuntu on it though.
<recursive_> works on my nexus 7 :)
<recursive_> birds of a feather IRC together, eh?
<gogeta> h\heh at night im on hear on a nook tablet
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to convert a text file to pdf using a2x ??
<recursive_> admittedly, its pretty ugly.  you're still running the android kernel so some things get a little shakey when they depend on kernel modules that aren't there.
<recursive_> and graphics is all through vnc.
<gogeta> recursive_: yep ill wait for the nativ sloution
<recursive_> gogeta:  I'm hoping that comes soon.  There's work on a native X server for android.
<recursive_> gogeta: so at least graphics wouldn't be so incredibly painful.  the chroot thing does have the perk of not requiring bootloader changes, or reboots.
<J_Bullet> hi... I need to upgrade a server running ubuntu server 7.04 to a currently supported release, how do I do this?
<gogeta> recursive_: well if they manage to make it work something like wubi
<gogeta> recursive_: that will be plenty good enough
<InternetFriends> You blocked me on Freenode and now you're going to die.
<recursive_> J_Bullet: that sounds like trouble.  is it critical you upgrade in place, or could a fresh install work?
<zabomber> InternetFriends: interesting statement....
<hmmwhatsthisdo> +q $~a?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Never heard of that before.
<dev___> im still having wifi problems
<dev___> :(
<WeThePeople> dev___, whats up?
<tucemiux> anyone knows whats the equivalent of word in ubuntu?
<dev___> my wifi chip is having problems with ubuntu i randomly get disconnected from internet
<recursive_> tucemiux:  whatever you want!  I use google docs a lot.  OpenOffice is another good one
<dev___> when on wifi
<WeThePeople> gedit
<dev___> i compiled the driver from realtek website and it still has the problem
<recursive_> tucemiux: if you're really adventurous, it is sometimes possible to run Microsoft word itself through WINE
<WeThePeople> dev___, what is the make model
<recursive_> dev__: don't say 8188
<tucemiux> recursive_,  you know if the new version of word runs in wine? o.O
<dev___> i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1944493
<dev___> and yes
<dev___> i believe it is
<recursive_> tucemiux:  2010?  Last I checked, it was a pain to setup and I can't vouch for its stability, but I have successfully used 2007.
<dev___> rtl8188ce
<recursive_> dev__:  I feel your pain.  I have that one too
<dev___> Did you fix the probs with yours?
<recursive_> dev__: Lenovo x120e?
<dev___> nope i have a HP dv6
<recursive_> dev__: nah not really.  It works ok out of the box, but it does drop connections and occasionally just slows way down.
<dev___> how much does it drop connections  for you ?
<dev___> for me its about every other 5 or 2 minutes
<recursive_> dev__: depends.  On my home network, almost never.  On my old university campus with WPA2 (not sure if that specifically was the issue though), all the time.
<dev___> I have delt with this issue to the point im considering going back to windows
<recursive_> dev__: that campus was probably RF hell too.
<recursive_> dev__: I got tired of troubleshooting and just bought a usb wifi card for which i knew good drivers existed
<dev___> do you still use it?
<dev___> what wifi card?
<recursive_> dev__: kind of a bummer, but having one of those things laying around is a useful tool in a lot of circumstances
<recursive_> i do
<recursive_> mine is an Asus WL-167g
<recursive_> don't know if they still make them.  there are probably better ones out there now.
<locoguano> Trying to get my Music Library sorted out. In order to get artist info and thumbnails working I am having to refresh each artist individually. "Query info for all artists" gets the info, but no thumbs. Is there a way around doing this all manually?
<dev___> are you on the laptop right now or no?
<recursive_> no, I'm on a desktop
<dev___> :(
<dev___> I really don't know what to do now
<dev___> go back to windows and get game support back and others or stay on ubuntu
<recursive_> dev__:  If you were super motivated, you could swap out the wifi card inside your laptop.  most of them are mini pci anyhow.  its possible (except the bios on my x120e actually checks to make sure its a specific card.  what a pain)
<dev___> I prefer learning perl on linux though
<clunkychicken> what are you trying to do?
<clunkychicken> cause in reality, wine can do some fun stuff if u provide the correct libraries to it
<dev___> Yea that would be to much trouble
<clunkychicken> no support for the card?
<dev___> I think tomarrow i will pull the modem and wifi and put in my room and use wired
<locoguano> crap.. my bad. wrong channel
<dev___> but if i have any other problems im just going back to windows
<dev___> I miss alot of things yet i gain alot of things using ubuntu
<dev___> always something -_-
<dev___> testbottestbot?
<recursive_> dev__:  I feel your pain.  Who knows, I haven't used that laptop that much in the last couple months, maybe driver support has improved.  For me, it seemed to work more or less fine on my own private wifi network.
<dev___> yea i am using my own but drops are horrible
<dev___> and it does get slow
<recursive_> OH
<dev___> Ive searched the interwebs and tried so many methods
<dev___> none work
<recursive_> dev__: I remembered i found a workaround
<dev___> You remember how to do it?
<recursive_> I think part of the slowdown issue had to do with network-manager performing periodic scans for nearby networks
<recursive_> so what you might try is abandoning network-manager and trying out wicd instead
<recursive_> wicd doesn't scan once connected
<dev___> alright
<dylan> howdy
<dylan> Everytime I try to run an apt-get install I get "Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<dylan> any help?
<clunkychicken> hey dylan: have you tried updating apt-get?
<dev___> I cant wait intel steam comes to linux when/if it does. Windows will be obsolete
<dylan> Everytime I try to run an apt-get install I get "Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<XDev> dylan
<clunkychicken> try this
<clunkychicken> sudo apt-get update
<dylan> apt-get update ran just fine
<dylan> from what I can see
<dylan> it's only on an apt-get install
<dylan> that i get the error
<OerHeks> dylan, answer #2 will solve it > https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+question/196259
<dylan> Errors were encountered while processing: libssl1.0.0:i386
<dylan> it failed when I used the dpkg -i
<art3m> Anyone ever setup SQUID on ubuntu????
<vamsiraju_> I set it up once
<art3m> hows the configuration? complex?
<zruty> How can I force a package to be upgraded?
<zruty> apt-get upgrade does not seem to work.
<wilee-nilee> art3m, This channel is for support for problems, but here is a wiki. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid
<KM0201> !squid | art3m
<ubottu> art3m: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<art3m> I know what it is... i setup squid on my computer and forgot username and password and I don't have remote access to my server as I never setup ssh is there anything I can do?
<jagginess> art3m, your forgot the password, that's not our problem
<art3m> I guess I'll be back in town in couple of days
<art3m> yes, thank you...
<wdsnead> i have a dual boot PC with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. Can my Ubuntu be upgraded to 11 or 12 and not harm the window 7 installation nor it's files?
<wilee-nilee> wdsnead, This a install from windows=wubi or a partitioned install?
<XDev> you are luck i couldnt figure out how to dual boot with my windows 7 it always booted into windows 7 and never gave option for ubuntu
<wdsnead> partitioned. windows on one and ubuntu on the other...
<jagginess> XDev, you didnt/ or at least tell grub to install properly
<jagginess> !boot-repair
<XDev> How didnt i
<wilee-nilee> wdsnead, Sholud not be a problem, but always have backups anyway, a clone is your best insurance.
<wilee-nilee> Should*
<jagginess> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jagginess> ^
<dylan> "Errors were encountered while processing: libssl1.0.0:i386"
<dylan> it failed when I used the dpkg -i
<jagginess> dylan, you don't have an application packaged?
<wdsnead> okay. thanks so much. the window 7 install was pretty straight forward. guess i was lucky. have a blessed evening.
<XDev> That seems hard to configure
<jagginess> XDev, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jagginess> XDev, download that and burn it on a cd.
<XDev> Anyone know any tutorials on how to dual boot Now with windows 7 / ubuntu (12.04)
<XDev> Jagg i checked
<XDev> Is there a actuall tut on it? I scanned through seems hard
<jagginess> XDev, fix the ubuntu boot first. I'll tell you how to fix the menu up.
<XDev> When i was trying to dual with windows 7 i created a partition in windows
<jagginess> .
<XDev> and ubuntu never recognized it correctly
<XDev> it was ntfs
<XDev> nfts
 * jagginess will ignore XDev if he doesnt fix his ubuntu boot
<XDev> what ever the format is
<FloodBot1> XDev: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jagginess> XDev, does ubuntu Boot, y/n?
<XDev> no
<jagginess> so fix it.
<XDev> Right now i have ubuntu only
<wilee-nilee> XDev, http://members.iinet.net.au/~herman546/p23.html
<XDev> :(. So i will reinstall windows again create 2 partitions install ubuntu on one
<XDev> and use this boot repair cd?
<jagginess> XDev, you should ask for someone's help, dual-boot isnt for you. I can tell you don't have a clue what to do.. (see about "boot loaders" on wikipedia to get started)
<XDev> Jagg perhapse you can't tell. I have dual booted many times on my desktop,
<XDev> With this laptop it is different.
<KM0201> why is it different?
<XDev> or perhapse its just 12.04 i have dual booted in the past with older version
<jagginess> well ask the guy who helped you before.. Because you need to know the basics of how boot loaders to fix multi-booting scenarios
<XDev> The old way i did it didnt work for me that is why i say its diferent
<KM0201> well, what did you do?
<XDev> All i did before was create partition in windows loaded up ubuntu on cd instlaled to that partition witch it recognized and that was all,
<XDev> I got the option of ether windows 7 or ubuntu
<KM0201> i guess i'm confused, why is this not working on your laptop?
<XDev> upon boot
<XDev> That is what i dont know
<wilee-nilee> XDev, YOu can't make a partition for ubuntu in windows
<jagginess> XDev, sounds like you wiped out windows anyways.
<jagginess> lol
<XDev> No
 * jagginess thinks people who "think" they can allocate an ext4 in windows don't know what they're talking about
<XDev> The way i said before worked perfectly fine
<XDev> never wiped out windows
<recursive_> Perhaps GRUB was never installed, or installed to the wrong disk.
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: well, you can...
<recursive_> in windows (or ubuntu) you should be able to get a look at the partitioning of your disk
<KM0201> you just clear the space under windows, then you just install ubuntu to that free space
<wilee-nilee> KM0201, not using the windows partitioner.
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: yes you can.. you clear the space w/ windows partitioner, then you install to that partition w/ the ubuntu installer (which formats the filesystem)
<XDev> Jagg im not saying you are wrong. All im saying is i did it before
<rhizmoe> how do i disable humanized modified date/time in thunar?
<KM0201> i've helped people do it many, many times
<wilee-nilee> KM0201, That is not making a partition as the user decsribed
<wilee-nilee> described
<XDev> Weather all the steps i said before are right It worked when i did it and that is all i know
<XDev> So obvisouly i can
<rhizmoe> nevermind! it's a menu option
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: i understand that, but we've already established he has no idea what he's talking about... so i think it's safe to say, thats what he did.
 * jagginess says "Win7" can boot and resize it's own ntfs where C:\ is residing
<XDev> Other wise i must have been high when i saw windows 7/ ubuntu option and loaded windows perfectly fine aswell as ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> KM0201, Then why bother me.
<XDev> or just non human
<XDev> you pick
<XDev> it worked though
<FloodBot1> XDev: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: because you told him it couldn't be done... and yes it could.
<XDev> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<recursive_> alright:  XDev, can you describe the state of your disk partitions?
<XDev> that is similar to what i did
<XDev> If that is so called {Impossible} well that you are wrong
<wilee-nilee> KM0201, I said you can't make a partition for ubuntu in windows that is a true statement, if the user does not know the difference between a unallocated space and a partition they should say so.
<recursive_> I am going to go ahead and assume we're talking about a single disk, with a a windows partition, possibly and ubuntu partition or free space?
<XDev> Awh
<XDev> Perhapse you did not know the difference between what i was saying
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: you have to be a lawyer....  like i said, it's clear what he "meant" to say.... he cleared space for ubuntu and installed to that partition, just accept it, your life will be easier
<XDev> Just accept nothing,
<wilee-nilee> XDev, You have made little sense in all your rhetoric, lol
<KM0201> wilee-nilee: now that, we can agree on
<XDev> Ether way this method http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony witch i did before doesnt work
<XDev> Can someone help
<tyler_d> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tyler_d> !ask | XDev
<ubottu> XDev: please see above
<XDev> I did that
<tyler_d> XDev: in which case, ask again
<XDev> -_-. Can someone help with dual booting, this is the method i tried and doesn't work http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<recursive_> Does your system have a single hard drive?
<XDev> yes
<XDev> I do however have a external
<recursive_> Ok, I wanted to eliminate the possibility that you accidentally installed grub to the wrong disk.
<XDev> no
<XDev> When i tried that method all that happens is I go to windows only, and cant get back into ubuntu
<tyler_d> was windows already on this device?
<XDev> yes
<tyler_d> XDev: where did you shrink it to?
<recursive_> So when I do a dual-boot, my process is as follows:  (1) Install Windows - Allow windows to install to a partition which is roughly half the disk, and leave the remainder as unallocated, free space.  (2)  Install Ubuntu, make sure ubuntu knows to use that free space.  Let the ubuntu installer partition and format its own free space that we left over when installing windows.  (3) Let the Ubuntu installer install GRUB (which lets
<recursive_>  us choose which OS to boot into).  This is usually the default setup.
<XDev> resursive
<recursive_> XDev:  It sounds like GRUB may have failed to install for some reason.  In this case, Windows' bootloader is left in place.
<tyler_d> ^makes sense to me.
<XDev> The only thing i have a prob with is the settings upon installing ubuntu to partition that unallocated space
<XDev> And aftewards the bootloader part
<KM0201> XDev: if you made the unallocated partition under Windows, you would need to do that manually
<jagginess>  ..
<jagginess> ..
<jagginess> just use gparted live cd
<KM0201> XDev: how much space did you clear for Ubuntu?
<jagginess> end-of-story.
<KM0201> jagginess: well, if he's already cleared the space, that's kinda pointless
<jagginess> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jagginess> no.
<KM0201> yea.
<jagginess> he should just make two partitions. 1 for ext4 and the other for swap.
<XDev> well i have tried multiples times so im bascing my information off those
<KM0201> evne if he uses a gparted live cd to partition the space, he will have to set that partition up manually
<jagginess> (and have whatever 1 or 2 ntfs that are already there untouched)
<recursive_> also, you can install and run gparted from an ubuntu live cd right before the install
<XDev> I have tried half of 600GB half windows / ubuntu
<jagginess> yeah.. but gparted livecd is always the latest edition.
<Malsasa_> Hello, I have 10.10. TOday i upgrade the kernel to 3.2. But my graphic is same. I want my 10.10 is like 12.04. 12.04 can enable my Compiz, but 10.10 is not. My 12.04 LSPCI is VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09). How do I fix this?
 * KM0201 wishes people would actually read what people say before they make themselves look like morons
<jagginess> KM0201, he doesnt even have a swap partition.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Malsasa_
<ubottu> Malsasa_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<KM0201> jagginess: i'm well aware of that
<KM0201> but that has nothing to do w/ his problem at the moment
<jagginess> KM0201, well he's been on here for like 20 minutse already. No progress with you here..
<KM0201> jagginess: because i've not been following his conversation
<KM0201> but i can tell there's a few "helping" him, who have no clue what they are talking about... and your comments immediately jumped out
<recursive_> XDev: I believe ubuntu's installer has a "install ubuntu to empty space" option that takes care of it for you.
<jagginess> no..
<KM0201> recursive_: no... that will not work
<jagginess> XDev, easiest tool for you is gparted live  cd.. to see what the hell it is with your partition setup.
<XDev> I never saw that
<KM0201> XDev: answer your PM before you get more bad advice.. i'll talk you through this.
<KM0201> don't use a frickin gparted live CD... god people... READ WHAT HE IS SAYING... he already has the partition made
<KM0201> he has to manually set the partition...
<jagginess> KM0201, and so you think he does..
<tyler_d> I'll be right to bed honey, someones wrong on the internet.
 * jagginess retires to Hallelujah
<KM0201> tyler_d: lmao
<XDev> So far Recursive's been the only one with reasonable advice km / jagg all you have done is say i am wrong. Obviously i am not as experienced in this otherwise i wouldnt be in a ubuntu support channel -_-
<KM0201> XDev: either answer my PM and i will help you, or i'll simply dub you a troll and ignore.
<KM0201> cuz the advice you're getting here is terrible
<XDev> dub me a troll? Look in the mirror and read what i just said
<KM0201> i guess that means ignore..lol
<jagginess> !ops KM0201
 * KM0201 chuckles
<twitchie> KM0201: please stop saying people are giving terrible advice and being a troll
<KM0201> XDev: i have tried to help you, you will not listen.
<tyler_d> KM0201: from what I have seen, you have done no such thing
<KM0201> twitchie: have you actually scrolled up to see the context of this conversation?... i've came here for a long time, and have never been accused of giving out "bad advice"
<lobhater> be the bigger man
<KM0201> tyler_d: i'm th eonly one that seems to understand his problem
<Malsasa_> But I want to install it.
<tyler_d> KM0201: I get that it's frustrating, but you are getting way to emotional over this. simply help him here. if he doesn't respond and decides to troubleshoot with someone else. don't take it personally
<tete> selling Notch autograph, bid starts at 2000 usd
<KM0201> i'm not taking it personal, other than when someone calls me a troll, when if they would just scroll up, they'd see that is absolutely noot th ecase.
<tyler_d> ok. so let's just move on.
<KM0201> anyway, i'm done... i'll go off to calmer channels..lol, XDev as i said, if you want help, just PM me...
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: are you trying this dual boot on a newer machine?
<XDev> Yes?
<tyler_d> know anything about getting the 'fn' key to work on an apple alu keyboard(bluetooth) that show's 0 input through xev
<tyler_d> :p
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> wish i did
<recursive_> XDev:  If this documentation (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall) is up to date, I was mistaken about there being a "Use empty space" option.  I may have been thinking of the "Install Ubuntu Alongside them" option.
<KM0201> recursive_: and beyond that... using the "install to empty space" would not work for him anyway.. again, understand how to install/what the installer does, before you give someone advice
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: I recently had a problem installing dual boot with windows 7 in a machine w/ SecuROM
<milamber> XDev: the instructions you were following indicate that you have to take steps to prevent that from happening. can you be more specific about which steps you have followed and what your initial config was? (ie was windows already installed?)
<recursive_> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding his issue then.
<milamber> XDev: "that" meaning your original problem - windows bootloader ignoring ubuntu - i realize now it has been a while since you stated that
<XDev> Windows was already installed. I have both tried unallocating space in windows and upon installing windows first. And then using that free space in ubuntu to install on
<KM0201> recursive_: you are
<Cyberspaceloa> recursive_: it's kind of hard to understand his issue, because he doesn't have a grasp on the terminology
<twitchie> cough .. grub
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: not really... the bigger problem in addition to niot knowing what he wants to do, people are telling him (either through FAQ's or here) the wrong way to go about it, because of what he's already done
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: Oh are you still here, I thought you were off to calmer waters ;)
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: lol, mos tht eother channels i hang out in are dead right now...
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: but seriously, you sound like you know what his problem is, can you point him to an FAQ or something
<milamber> XDev: did you follow the instructions regarding using gparted to partition your drive?
<KM0201> it just cracks me up how many people "answer" a problem here, w/o either having any grasp of what the problem actually is, or half assed reading the problem
<XDev> No i have no link to a tut using gparted
<XDev> Right now i am looking at (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: make a long story short... he partitioned a space for an Ubuntu install, using Windows.... now, he wants to install to that space... well, the only way he can do that, is to manually configure the space he has cleared
<KM0201> thats why i don't understand why people keep telling him to use gparted, or to "install side by side", etc..
<recursive_> Is that really true?
<Parabola> KM0201: people are retarded
<milamber> XDev: you originally linked to this  http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony   and there is a part regarding using gparted in that tutorial
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I see, he's trying to install Ubuntu to an NTFS partition?
<KM0201> yes... scroll up, that is his "problem"... which isn't really a problem, because it can be resolved in 2 seconds
<Parabola> more importantly, ubuntu can automatically utilize that free space
<Parabola> Cyberspaceloa: no
<Parabola> thats not what he said at all
<XDev> Alright i will look back.
<Cyberspaceloa> yeah, then I've lost the tread of it
<Cyberspaceloa> s/tread/thread
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: well, my guess is, since ubuntu made it, it's probably ntfs.. but that doesn't mater
<Parabola> some dickhead has X amount of free space, and is too stupid to know how to use it
<Parabola> is the TLDR
<KM0201> lol
<recursive_> (reminded of Anchorman:  Boy that escalated quickly!)
<KM0201> the filesystem of the space he cleared, is really irrelevant
<Cyberspaceloa> is this the night shift or something
<XDev> Parabola perhaps you should get out more instead of insult others that are not as experienced. This is afterall ubuntu support channel
<Cyberspaceloa> comes with a free peanut gallery
<Parabola> XDev: i'm not insulting anyone
<KM0201> the real issue, he needs to MANUALLY SET UP THAT SPACE... and he keeps trying to use the automatic tools.. which is not going to work.
<Parabola> recursive_: i love lamp
<XDev> Sure you are trying
<KM0201> and the beauty of it is, some of the "helpers" here keep telling him to use the auto tools, use gparted live cd's, etc... none of which is going to help him.
<metap0d> hi everyone, I just installled ubuntu on my new laptop (Vizio CT14) and it came with a "FSPPS/2 Sentellic FingerSensingPad". The touchpad is VERY finnicky and I can't right click, is there anything I can do as a newbie?
<milamber> XDev: i understand you are new at this, but going forward for people to be able to help you, you are going to have to remember what steps you have taken in a tutorial
<Parabola> KM0201: welcome to the internet, watch your step
<KM0201> lol :)
<Parabola> metap0d: you can try lowering the sensitivity and enabling multi-touch if thats what you mean by right click
<recursive_> Ah I was thinking of the "Install to largest continuous free space" option.  guess that doesn't exist anymore.  my bad.
<milamber> XDev: the real issue here is that no one can figure out what the actual issue is because you can't point to a specific part of the tutorial that didn't work.
<KM0201> i feel like Sgt. Hartman in Full Metal jacket when referring to priv. pyle... "I have tried to help him, but I have failed..."
<Parabola> metap0d: i'm not an ubuntu guy, but its in its settings somewhere, i'd assume all settings > mouse
<l3d> was wondering if I had a flv video and would like to make a mp3 of it what program should I use?
<Parabola> gnome-shell 3 its there anyway
 * KM0201 shutters at the thought of gnome 3
<Parabola> shutters?
<Parabola> unity is horrid
<milamber> XDev: we really need a question in the format of: i am trying to <overall goal>. i am following <whatever tutorial>. i just got to the part where it said to do <something>, but <this happened instead>
<XDev> Ok. HERE http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony  I have followed the tut on getting free space, then i skipped to installing and configuring.
<metap0d> Parabola: I'm looking under settings, there is no multi-touch option : o
<Parabola> hot corners dont work out of the box in unity, everything has fullscreen-itis
<Parabola> and that dockbar is more than useless compared to the stock gnome one
<KM0201> yeah, that takes getting used to...
<Parabola> :)
<Parabola> metap0d:  one sec mate ill look
<svt_raiden> Hi all
<Parabola> metap0d: oh yeah, not on a laptop, i wont have the settings
<XDev> Milamber i have said many times i am trying to dual boot windows 7 / ubuntu failed about 4 times. Now i am stuck with ubuntu ONLY right now, with a windows 7 disc try beside me
<Parabola> metap0d: there should be a tab under mouse settings, for touchpad
<svt_raiden> can anyone tells me how to make maven 3.0.4 run?
<svt_raiden> I had Maven 2
<XDev> What DO I NEED TO DO to dual boot windows 7 and UBUNTU
<metap0d> Parabola: Yeah I'm under the tab, but sadly no multi touch
<Cyberspaceloa> um, XDev, this tutorial is for 9.10
<KM0201> XDev: you need to not follow that tutorial
<XDev> weather i have to reinstall windows first and then ubuntu or do it through ubuntu you tell me
<metap0d> Parabola: I just want to click the button on the right of the touchpad to right click, but nowhere on the touchpad seems to work
<KM0201> XDev: you can probably install through ubuntu.
<metap0d> Parabola: I have a 1/50 chance in actually getting right click to open
<Parabola> XDev: seriously? try googling. its pretty easy, install windows, due to its loader, then install linux
<svt_raiden> and changed it to maven 3.0.4 but the app I want to build can't start mvn
<Parabola> metap0d:  lol
<svt_raiden> for some reason
<KM0201> but.. (for the umteen millionth time).. you have to do this manually
<svt_raiden> anyone?
<XDev> PARABOLA I HAVE tried about 4 times
<XDev> with various tuts online
<Parabola> you've done it wrong 4 times
<KM0201> lol
<Parabola> because i'm dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu on this machine right now
<XDev> well then tell me what ive done wrong 4 times then here
<XDev> lol
<Parabola> and i followed the first result on google
<KM0201> XDev: what you done wrong, was using windows to partition the space.
<XDev> ok what should have i done
<XDev> KM?
<Parabola> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/
<KM0201> XDev: well, at this point, you've already done it.... so the easiest thing, is to adapt and overcome... use the space you made under windows, but... for the 204,303,203rd time.. you have to do this manually
<Parabola> on a side note, WHY did google move adb out of /tools
<Parabola> now i have to symlink it because they didnt bother to update their eclipse plugin
<metap0d> : ()
<XDev> KM you have told me manually. So am i suppose to manually pull the tut out my ass to do it?
<Parabola> stop breaking shit that isnt broken
<Parabola> XDev: no you lazy piece of shit, you google it
<Parabola> the same thing you are trying to get us to do for you. dont get an atittude
<Parabola> this support is free
<xangua> !language | XDev Parabola
<ubottu> XDev Parabola: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<XDev> Google what?
<Parabola> figure it out.
<Parabola> my apologies xangua
<KM0201> XDev: no, .. i have tried to help you, you refuse to listen.... i live byy the "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink" motto
<XDev> Wow i am in a ubuntu support and this guy tells me to google it lazy ass, and figure it out.
<XDev> What support
<Parabola> fire me then
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: what exactly do you mean by manually
<Parabola> i'll refund all your money
<KM0201> instead, you're listening ot knuckleheads tell you to download gparted live cd's, which makes no sense, because you already have the drive partitioned
<XDev> I would trust me
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I'm curious what tools you are referring to
<Parabola> I love symlinks
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: he has already created the space w/ Windows (if i recall, he said he split a 600gig drive in half... 300 for Windows, 300 for ubuntu)
<KM0201> if he starts the ubuntu installer now.. he will be given 1 of 3 options when it comes time to partiton.
<KM0201> 1. take over the whole drive.
<Parabola> KM0201: i think the saying "make it idiot proof and they'll just build a better idiot" fits in here
<KM0201> 2.  install ubuntu side by side with Windows (and he WILL NOT be given the option to use the free space he just created)
<KM0201> 3.  Manual
<XDev> Its something else
<KM0201> in order to use the space he has created under Windows, he has to manually set up that partition
<Parabola> more importantly, if you're too daft to know what that means
<XDev> i have clicked and done that 4 times now
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I see, basically the graphical configuration tool that the installer offers?
<Parabola> WHY are you trying to use linux?
<XDev> KM0201 if by manual you mean the SOMETHING ELSE i believe option
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: affirmative.. he can't use it, because he has already partitioned the drive
<KM0201> XDev: hmm, it might be somethin else.. i thought it said "manually partition" or something like that.. but i usually use the text installer, so i will take your word for that
<XDev> No it says something else
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> then that is hte option you need
<XDev> So this whole google manual bullshit and me taking into account that you were talking about something else
<KM0201> then you will have to set up your partitions manually
<XDev> was all wrong
<KM0201> who said anything about google manual?
<XDev> look back
<Cyberspaceloa> settle down XDev, people are mean on the internet
<Cyberspaceloa> but you're still getting help
<KM0201> ok, it sure as hell wasn't me.. and what did i say earlier.... "YOU'RE GETTING HORRIBLE ADVICE"... and you refused to listen
<Parabola> haha.
<XDev> I know that but how are you going to sit in a support channel and troll on those who are trying to understand what you are talking about when indeed you are talking about something that isnt a option
<XDev> or is called something else
<Parabola> the best part is, you list 2 of the 3 options, you tell him not to use those 2, but to use the other one
<Parabola> and hes too stupid to interpret that
<Domincii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253148/ what do I do to fix this?
<XDev> No I obvisously know not to use the first 2 options infact i never have in all 4 attempts
<KM0201> XDev: again, i have offered to PM you and talk you through this.... my wording on what exactly the installer says may be wrong.. but i assure you, i have encountered your "problem" with new people trying to install approximately 80 gazillion times, and i've successfully worked around it many times
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev is the option: "Something else: you can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple partitions for Ubuntu"
<XDev> YES THATS WHAT HIVE BEEN USING
<l3d> was wondering if I had a flv video and would like to make a mp3 of it what program should I use?   nevermind winff is working well
<XDev> I've
<KM0201> then you're dong it wrong
<XDev> O M G
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev, settle, or I'm going to stop asking questions
<tyler_d> oh kid the entertainment value is through the roof
<KM0201> lol
<Cyberspaceloa> it's hard enough to figure out what your problem is without all the exclamations
<XDev> I bet it is
<KM0201> his problem... is really quite simple to resolve.. yes, for a noob.. it's difficult.
<XDev> km tell me then
<KM0201> but someone who has set up linux dual boots multiple times, this is a 30sec isssue.
<tyler_d> KM0201: make no mistake. I'm talking about you
<Cyberspaceloa> see how I don't really care what KM0201 is saying, XDev
<Domincii> Xdev, rewrite your problem, let's start from the top here.
<tyler_d> ^Agree
 * L3top just walked in... and agrees
<Cyberspaceloa> just ignore, and work with the people who are willing to help
 * milamber also agrees
<Cyberspaceloa> even if we're "noobs"
<KM0201> tyler_d: i'm not entertaining anything, several of you have no idea what you're talking about... and it's like blind leading the blind
<KM0201> i've been willing to help.
<tyler_d> well pro-star. let's start from the top here.
<L3top> Also keep in mind... we are all volunteers... because advice is not particularly "liked" does not mean it should be ridiculed... however... again... I just entered chan.
<KM0201> tyler_d: i have tried to help hi8m, and he will not listen
<tyler_d> I'll be right to bed honey, someones wrong on the internet.
<Cyberspaceloa> okay, well, no response from XDev
<XDev> I AM TRYING TO DUAL BOOT, i have about 300GB windows 300GB unallocated. And a ubuntu disc.
<XDev> WHAT DO I DO to dual boot
<KM0201> eveyrone else, is telling him to download gparted cd's, etc.. hwihc makes no sense.. his issue is not to partitioning... he has already partitioned his drive, he needs to manually set up the free space he has made.
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: He needs to be walked through it
<Cyberspaceloa> obviously
<missy_> hello every one can anyone here help me secure my reinstall
<milamber> !details | xdev
<ubottu> xdev: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<missy_> please
<tyler_d> XDev: what step are you on right at this moment? repost the guide you were following please
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: i have tried... again.. he just won't listen
<tyler_d> XDev: as well what step you are on please.
<KM0201> the "guide" he is following, was written for 9.10
<XDev> the problem i had when i tried it myself and via tuts online was windows would boot up only and i had no option for ubuntu
<Ben64> XDev: does windows boot right now?
<Cyberspaceloa> tyler_d: the tutorial he was following is outdated
<tyler_d> ok. has anyone found one for him that is not outdated
<Cyberspaceloa> tyler_d: it also doesn't talk about manually setting up the partitions
<milamber> XDev: as i have told you, we need it in this format: we really need a question in the format of: i am trying to <overall goal>. i am following <whatever tutorial>. i just got to the part where it said to do <something>, but <this happened instead>
<L3top> XDev, you should boot the live installer and choose the default side by side install... it will create the appropriate partitions in the unpartitioned space, which you can resize if you wish. It should not be at all confusing once the partitioner loads from the installer. you do not have to specify anything unless you want change.
<Cyberspaceloa> tyler_d: no one has even offered to do that, would you happen to have one in your hip pocket?
<tyler_d> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: thank you! someone finally gets it (although I suspect L3top would have eventually if he could see through all this nonsense)
<XDev> SIDE by side. Is this safe?
<XDev> I never tried that option
<KM0201> XDev: will not work in your scenario
<milamber> L3top, tyler_d: he already tried following a tutorial that he didn't complete
<recursive_> L3top:  I think there's some contention that the side-by-side may not do that, and is for shrinking windows partitions
<KM0201> not for what you want to do anyway
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: do you have a full windows install disk available to you?
<KM0201> recursive_: it won't... it's not "some contention" it won't
<milamber> which included resizing the windows partition already
<L3top> Yes XDev. It will offer you a slider you can use to change partition sizes, though I expect it will simply use the free half. It should be self evident before you apply any changes... and yes it is safe.
<XDev> yea with a full crack since my oem went up in the air.
<recursive_> KM0201:  I know there used to be a "Use largest continuous free space" option in earlier releases.
<milamber> XDev: you have to be specific with what you are doing or else no one will be able to help you
<recursive_> KM0201:  Has this been rolled into the side-by-side option, or removed entirely?
<tyler_d> L3top: agree with the last statment XDev
<Cyberspaceloa> recursive_: these graphical tools are always changing
<KM0201> recursive_: yes, thats correct, but again... you're not looking at this problem he hsa created.... 1. he has already created the free space ...
<XDev> milamber i have said multiple times
<missy_> hi can anyone help me secure my new reinstall of ubunti 12.04 i am unsure of how to do it
<KM0201> if he tries tha toption you mentioned.. it will work, but it will split the other partition in half
<XDev> I am sure even a dog would know what my problem is and what i am trying to do
<KM0201> missy_: secure it?
<blackshirt> missy_: stay up to date with the security issue
<recursive_> KM0201: I am aware of that.  The largest continuous free space option leveraged unpartitioned free space.  It was for exactly this situation.
<tyler_d> KM0201: harden it
<Domincii> Could someone take a look at this for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253148/ I've no idea what it means.
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I recommend you follow tyler_d's tutorial
<Cyberspaceloa> whoops
<KM0201> lol
<Cyberspaceloa> sigh, I'm so out of it today
<tyler_d> hey now, not my tutorial Cyberspaceloa
<tyler_d> :p
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: I recommend you follow tyler_d's linked tutorial
<missy_> well i had to reinstall because my ex created 3 guest accounts and i did a reinstall as some one n here told me to do he checked everything and he said reinstall and come back on here and ask fo rhelp making it as secure as possible closing ports and whatnot
<XDev> link?
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: from the beginning
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: wasn't that tutorial based on 9.10 though?
<L3top> recursive_: I have not used the side by side option from the partitioner with an empty space, but I have written in the partitioner and know how it operates... He must pay attention to the before and after graph given, and MAY have to use the "custom" option... in which case we can walk him through it. IF it tries to split the already partitioned install that could be confusing, thanks for bringing it up.
<tyler_d> Domincii: what is that in relation to? where is that from? what were you doing and what were  you running?
<Cyberspaceloa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Domincii> I was running WoW from terminal via Wine
<KM0201> that one will wokr.. follow the "manual" section
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: if you can fully reinstall windows, I wouldn't worry about mucking around with the partitions
<KM0201> fully reinstall windows?
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: just install everything from the very beginning using these steps, otherwise you're going to frustrate yourself
<KM0201> geez, that's like buying a new car because you don't want to sit for 30min and get an oil change
<tyler_d> Domincii: I'm not familiar with WoW... nor Wine for troubleshooting it anyways. did it crash?
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: It's advice that will work for him
<XDev> cyberspaceloa alright
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: if you want to save yourself some time
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: it will delete the other partition, but the thing is... it's totally unecessary
 * tyler_d just bought a new car b/c I ran out of gas
<Domincii> It doesnt crash per se, it runs well enough, but it freezes fairly often, making it essentially unplayable
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: You can follow KM0201's advice
<milamber> missy_: linux in general is secure. if you want to manually check what ports are open you can use the utility nmap (you will have to install it: sudo apt-get install nmap)
<L3top> XDev: in general... it is expecting that you have X amount of space on a drive, already partitioned for another install, and in the future, you do not need to create a free space... however the "custom" option, should it try and split the half which contains windows instead of dumping to the unallocated, is not that scary to use... and we can help.
<Ben64> Domincii: you might want to try #winehq
<XDev> I am not 100% exactly what km0201s advice was.
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev: however, you're going to need to stop being frustrated and be willing to learn some things that are complicated now but will be simple after you're done
<Domincii> I have done, it's a ghost town :(
<KM0201> thank you jesus!  someone who understands the installer... 3 cheers for L3top
<tyler_d> Domincii: lovely. where was that output from? were you running this from term?
<Domincii> Yeah
<tyler_d> Domincii: what video card are you running? do you have proprietary drivers? dual monitors?
<missy_> ok. i know it generally is but this guy had me locked out and had several hidden accounts in less than a week the guy on here that helped me was shocked he just said to tell who ever could help me that it is really necessary lol thank you for helping me
<f00lhardy> I'm attempting to restart samba using sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart but I get sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<Domincii> single monitor, a Radeon 7970 3gb OC, and proprietary drivers?
<Domincii> If you mean the video drivers then yes I've already installed those
<tyler_d> Domincii: hate doing the google-foo thing, but have you followed the forum? fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x180ed28,0x00000000), stub!
<tyler_d> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541183
<tyler_d> sorry
<blackshirt> f00lhardy: what ubuntu version are you using now ?
<Domincii> I'll take a look and get back to you, thanks for the help thus far
<tyler_d> Domincii: :s no worries
<milamber> missy_: did you reinstall linux? and you changed both your windows usernames/passwords and created different user names/passwords for linux when you completely reinstalled?
<missy_> milamber: ok so what do i do next i have it installed
<milamber> missy_: nmap localhost
<missy_> milamber yes i did and i dont have windows
<tyler_d> f00lhardy: why are you restarting samba? blackshirt
<milamber> missy_: then you can either google the port numbers open or pastebin the numbers only
<missy_> milamber: yes i did and i dont have windows
<milamber> f00lhardy: i am pretty sure it is smbd ?
<Cyberspaceloa> Oh well, that's my try for today
<missy_> milamber: how do i google my open ports?
<Cyberspaceloa> at least he has a tutorial he can follow from the beginning
<KM0201> lol
<tyler_d> missy_: netstat -antp | less -S
<milamber> missy_: the output of nmap should give you a list of scanned ports
<blackshirt> tyler_d: why do you refer me ?
<tyler_d> blackshirt: wanted to ensure  you saw the question posed to f00lhardy
<missy_> ok now i have the ports how do i know which ones i need open
<milamber> you can literally google "port number <whatever the number is>"
<blackshirt> tyler_d: I think maybe better you told him directly
<milamber> missy_: or you can post a list of the open ports to pastebin and hopefully the channel can tell you what they are
<tyler_d> blackshirt: I did address him. you were simply tagged for clarity. ;)
<missy_> ok thank you
<KM0201> really you should only need to open ports, if you're wanting to run some services... (FTP, etc..)
<fenix> algen que hable español
<KM0201> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Cyberspaceloa> missy_: fyi open ports are only a security hazard if you have services listening on them
<fenix> thankyou
<missy_> i have 4
<missy_> listening
<milamber> missy_: which 4
<blackshirt> tyler_d: thanks for the attentions
<tyler_d> blackshirt: no worries. just trying to help without confusing
<recursive_> well i guess that's over.
<[x]> how to create new administator account ?
<milamber> [x]: the one you created is the administrator account
<missy_> 2255/gvfsd-http local address ::1:631 for address :::* listen
<milamber> [x]: are you asking how to create another?
<brandon_> hey i have a qestion is it possible
<tyler_d> [x]: from a gui or terminal?
<Cyberspaceloa> time for me to trilly. tonight's channel shennanigans was... an experience. have a nice night/day/what-have-you
<_Tristan> how can I delete the cached .deb for gnome-shell without uninstalling it?
<[x]> yeah milamber
<milamber> !ask | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<_Tristan> or at least reinstall it without using the cache?
<phong_> can someone show me how to download youtube video?
<phong_> really need help
<phong_> i'm ubuntu noob
<[x]> terminal tyler_d
<[x]> what is root account in between ?
<brandon_> is it possible to change my netbook res over 1024x600
<tyler_d> [x]: useradd or adduser  --- man both
<recursive_> phong_ there are a couple methods.  (1) A firefox extension can do it for you.  VideoDownloadHelper is one such tool.
<xangua> phong_: you know, there are serveral addons for firefox, opera, chrome that do it
<tyler_d> Domincii: sure what type of video card do you have
<missy_> tcp program 0  address  127.0.0.1:53 for address 0.0.0.0:*
<[x]> useradd ? it doesnt seems to be admin account its appear to be a guest account ?
<Domincii> radeon 7970 3gb OC
<tyler_d> missy_: that's dns. you need that
<phong_> xangua, yeah, but how
<missy_> can anyone tell me how to paste lol this is hard to retype in i forgot how you do it
<phong_> xangua, mind can walk me thru?
<phong_> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 i think
<milamber> !pastebin | missy_
<ubottu> missy_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tyler_d> missy_: ctrl-shift-c
<phong_> and firefox
<tyler_d> [x]: you will have to add it to the admin group; usermod +G <<name>> I believe.... anyone verify please
<phong_> anyone?
<missy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253177/
<tyler_d> phong_: what are you trying to do? be specific please
<missy_> i dont think anyone is in yet i just need to secure before he gets in
<milamber> phong_: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<phong_> tyler_d, download youtube video
<trism> [x]: would use: sudo adduser username sudo; if this is 12.04 (and adduser in general so you don't delete all your groups accidently)
<phong_> milamber, i did that
<tyler_d> I love that my touchpad overheats and doesn't allow me to use it....
<missy_> tyler d: i just did reinstall about 30min ago
<milamber> phong_: so then what is the question?
<tyler_d> phong_: no one here can help you with that
<milamber> !details | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<[x]> ok tyler_d  thanks
<[x]> ok trism !
<tyler_d> [x]: np
<Domincii> tyler_d: I'm using a Radeon 7970 3gb oc graphics card
<tyler_d> ty trism
<CyclicFlux> Hello all!!!! I had a question that I was having some trouble finding an answer too.  I typically use the gnome-3 desktop, but have began to play around with the Unity to check it out and its customizations/APIs.  One thing I cannot stand at all is the multi-workspace application spread Unity does(i.e. I'll do <shift>+<tab>, and then from there switch to one of my terminals, and it will take me to another workspace w/it on it(when I definitely didn't mo
<CyclicFlux> ve it there- I'll ocassionally move something, but just temporarily and then move it back).  The problem w/this lies in say when I switch to the terminal window, and its half off the  be half off the top workspace, and I can't access the tool bar to move it.  And getting it back on is a nightmare, lol!!  I was not sure if there was a tweak/config-element that I could do to stop this from happening.  I know there is an extension for gnome-3 shell.  I was
<CyclicFlux> n't sure if there was a lens or something for Unity
<FloodBot1> CyclicFlux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyclicFlux> My apologies to all for the flood, it was suppose to be in two messages.
<tyler_d> CyclicFlux: simply use Alt and click to move the window
<tyler_d> CyclicFlux: you can press alt and click anywhere in any window to move it about.
<missy_> tyler_d: ok i sent the link and i dont know which ones need to be open but i only want what needs to be and the next thing on the list that i was told to ask you guys about what how to secure the ssh?
<tyler_d> Domincii: I honestly know very very little about ATI cards. I'm sorry, I don't even know if they use the proprietary drivers :s
<CyclicFlux> tyler_d, Niiiiiiice!!!!  I was using alt+spacebar and although it said move wouldn't let me. Thanks so much, it seemed like such a silly problem to have, lol!!
<[x]> usermod: no flags given
<[x]>  what this mean ?
<Domincii> tyler_d: no problems, you've been awesome! thanks for your time! :)
<tyler_d> missy_: you are probabaly talking about binding ssh to your local ports? you possibly would benefit from reading man sshd
<tyler_d> missy_: that is assuming you have an ssh server installed
<tyler_d> Domincii: no worries, sorry I couldn't help more
<missy_> tyler_d:yes thats what im supposes to ask help withh exactley lol you knew what i ment lol
<missy_> i have not installed anything but updates
<ahmedipa> hi
<tyler_d> missy_: very good, then you will not have to worry about it. the ssh port (22) will only be open and listening if you have installed openssh-server
<missy_> Tyler_d: and i am sup to get rid of remmina? apparently its dafault and he said to tell you about that to
<blackshirt> [x]: what are you trying to do ?
<ahmedipa> this is first time to use this chat
<ahmedipa> I am so glad to use it and talk with the people
<[x]> blackshirt, i need one more admin account\
<tyler_d> missy_: you may simply want to dissable remmina from starting up as a service
<tyler_d> missy_: is that correct?
<blackshirt> [x]: you can add a normal user, and give it a sudo access
<ahmedipa> I use this chat to share information regarding ubuntu
<missy_> Tyler_d:do you think any of the ports need closing i dont remeber if you told me to or not to be honest?
<[x]> how to give access ? blackshirt
<[x]> sudo access mean root access ?
<blackshirt> [x]: exactly, the sudoers acces ..
<missy_> Tyler_d: i want to completley delete that. i am typeing what i was told on the print out of convo man your patient with me thankyou
<tyler_d> missy_:  if this is a default installation with the security updates applied, I would say you are good.
<[x]> oh how to do it in terminal ?
<blackshirt> [x]: user with sudo capability, that's depend on your sudoers configuration
<[x]> i add user by "adduser"
<blackshirt> [x]: yes, and then add it with sudo adduser someuser sudo
<[x]> sudo what this actually mean ?
<missy_> tyler_d: how do i delete the guest account
<blackshirt> [x]: that's would add someuser to sudo group
<[x]> "sudo adduser nick" ?
<blackshirt> [x]: $sudo adduser nick sudo
<tyler_d> missy_: start a terminal ( ctrl-alt-t) and type `sudo apt-get remove remmina`
<missy_> tyler_d: oh and were do i get the security pack thing from
<ahmedipa> sudo is command using in terminal but I don't know what does it mean ?
<[x]> okk blackshirt
<ahmedipa> any way
<ahmedipa> I have problem if some one can help me
<tyler_d> missy_: that is from that generic updates. if you just installed, an icon would have appeared up by the time indicating there were updates available
<blackshirt> ahmedipa: more detail
<tyler_d> !ask | ahmedipa
<ubottu> ahmedipa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[x]> woow thanks blackshirt  nice
<blackshirt> [x]: and logout to test them
<[x]> let me check
<blackshirt> ping__: bacok :D
<[x]> yea gonna check
<missy_> tyler_d: ok how do i make it so no one can see my computer
<blackshirt> missy_: unplug it
<tyler_d> missy_:  I'm not sure what you mean by no-one .... lol blackshirt
<missy_> lol hahahaha omg didnt expect that ur funny
<blackshirt> tyler_d: that's very ambigous
<f00lhardy> I have a question, if I am installing a drive into an ubuntu machine to use as a NAS what type of file system should I use?
<f00lhardy> nfs? ext4? ?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> How might I check which graphics driver my 12.04 Laptop is using?
<tyler_d> missy_: he has a certain hint of truth within that sarcasm though.
<tyler_d> f00lhardy: who is accessing it other than yourself? being a NAS and all
<bjrohan> I am trying to create a start-up USB. I am in ubuntu using cd-creator. I recognizes my iso and USB drive, when I click start I get:
<bjrohan> a permission error
<bjrohan> any thoughts
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bjrohan: make sure the drive doesn't have any sort of write-lock on it
<missy_> i mean like when connecting two computers and what not how do i make it so no one can see it. lol i know thats y its so funny its endearing
<f00lhardy> just myself
<f00lhardy> on my home network tyler_d
<bjrohan> That makes sense hmmwhatsthisdo
<f00lhardy> using windows machines
<tyler_d> missy_: you cannot realistically do this... you would not have to worry about that? moreover why would you worry about that?
<[x]> blackshirt, it doesnt appear like root account
<tyler_d> f00lhardy: you would want to stick with something windows will recognize then. like ntfs
<Domincii> According to a compatibility chart I require Catalyst 12-1 for full support of my graphics card, is that doable in Ubuntu
<blackshirt> [x]: yes, that was not root account
<f00lhardy> tyler_d thanks
<[x]> is root account different from admin?
<tyler_d> f00lhardy: no worries, good luck
<[x]> ohhh
<tyler_d> [x]: indeed it is.
<blackshirt> [x]: usually yes :D
<[x]> then how to add root account :|
<[x]> create another root account ?
<crizis> Domincii, there is catalyst 12.4 in precises repositories
<blackshirt> [x]: that's bad
<tyler_d> [x]: why are you creating another root account....
<xangua> !root | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bjrohan> All of my apps are locked to the top left of my screen, I can't get to any menus :-(
<[x]> many irc ban root account ?
<recursive_> bhaha
<brandon_> nvm i found a way to do it
<missy_> tyler_d: because i have an ex for a year now he has hacked into mycomputer made three guest accounts recentley and i was in here before and he said reinstall and have you guys help me.  he gets in takes over and controls my stuff i cant even logg in he told me to put on wireshark and log so i did i waited a few days to give it to the cops. he looked at shadow somthing all kinds of stuff and said that it needs to be completeley closed
<missy_>  out
<crizis> Domincii, install package 'fglrx-updates' instead of usual 'additional drivers' version. this is the 'post-release' updates package which shows up in additional drivers, but installing it with gui fails
<missy_> oh and i am not suppossed to use root no matter what
<Domincii> Crizis I'm trying to purge my existing drivers but sudo sg /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh is giving me the error sh: 0: can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh, do you know why this might be?
<Yellowzinha> Hi...
<Yellowzinha> i need help
<[x]> am using backtrack it runs fater in vmware than ubuntu ,
<tyler_d> missy_: you should probably purchase a router from the sounds of things
<[x]> faster*
<missy_> i do habe a router
<bjrohan> Crapola
<tyler_d> missy_: and moreover on a new install in ubuntu you should be solid.
<crizis> Domincii, just uninstall the old package and forget installing manually
<crizis> Domincii, have you tried installing from ati's .bin installer?
<crizis> Domincii, don't do that
<Yellowzinha> on boot screen appears... BOOT FROM CD: _
<missy_> when i cam eon here before and he looked at it it had only been three days im telling you he always takes over within days i dont know how he does it
<Yellowzinha> what can i do now?
<[x]> admin account lacks many inbuilt function such as background, visual etc
<Yellowzinha> what I have to do?
<Domincii> Don't do what?
<blackshirt> [x]: what are you trying to configure ?
<crizis> Domincii, ehm, what are you trying to purge, exactly, and why?
<Domincii> Installing from .bin or purging?
<Domincii> One moment
<Yellowzinha> install Ubuntu
<[x]> so i need another root account in my desired nick blackshirt
<Yellowzinha> from CD
<missy_> tyler_d: its driving me insaine yo all are my last hope
<tyler_d> missy_: that doesn't sound very good at all
<blackshirt> [x]: that's actually not needed
<[x]> ohh
<Yellowzinha> i am installing Ubuntu from Cd
<crizis> Domincii, if you have just installed the driver from ubuntus additional drivers view, you can update to 12.4 catalyst with simple: sudo apt-get remove fglrx && sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<blackshirt> [x]: I don't know exactly what is your problem ?
<[x]> black let explain u
<Domincii> Ok thank you!
<bjrohan> ANyone have a clue why my open programs are locked to the top left of the page under my system tray and launcher and are immovable. I can not access fiel edit etc menuss
<tyler_d> missy_: you could always enable the firewall
<[x]> be right back
<missy_> i know im sorry i didnt explain earlier but i cant fig out how to do private chat and  i didnt want to put my drama out there lol
<Yellowzinha> Boot from CD:
<sl3apy> where can i find the ubuntu development channel?
<missy_> i downloaded one but it keeps turning off constantley
<bjrohan> I can not adjust program window size either
<Yellowzinha> i have to press some key?
<tyler_d> missy_: in a terminal type `sudo ufw enable`
<bjrohan> ubuntu-1
<tyler_d> missy_: tada.
<missy_> lol thats was awesome
<Joebeezy10> my usb card reade wont let my 16GB sd card show up
<Joebeezy10> how can i maybe fix this
<Joebeezy10> im useing 14.04LTs 64 bit
<Joebeezy10> 12.04**
<blackshirt> Joebeezy10: does nautilus detects them ?
<tyler_d> missy_: then to ensure it's running just type `sudo ufw status`
<Yellowzinha> I'm trying to install Ubuntu instead of Momentum
<Joebeezy10> blackshirt im not sure
<Yellowzinha> tell me what i have to do now
<Yellowzinha> i have the CD
<drupin> Joebeezy10: use gparted to delete unwated partitions os usb and format all
<Joebeezy10> ya thats what i mean
<blackshirt> Joebeezy10: I can't help you anymore if you were not sure :d
<Joebeezy10> it dosnt show up
<Yellowzinha> how to boot up the cd
<Yellowzinha> ?
<drupin> in the gparted also Joebeezy10 ?
<blackshirt> Yellowzinha: just enter on BOOT FROM CD: _
<Yellowzinha> yeah
<Joebeezy10> yea
<Yellowzinha> and what I have to do now?
<Joebeezy10> dosnt show in the home area or gparted
<Joebeezy10> or unetbootn
<drupin> Yellowzinha: make sure u backup ur data if you installing on hdd
<XDEV> d
<blackshirt> Yellowzinha: waiting the process
<XDEV> im back
<ahmedipa> I have problem if any one can help me
<XDEV> and need help
<Yellowzinha> just wait?
<milamber> !anyone | ahmedipa
<tyler_d> what's up XDEV
<ubottu> ahmedipa: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<blackshirt> ahmedipa: what the problems ?
<drupin> on top of gparted Joebeezy10 u can see sda/sdb / sdc .. check this
<Yellowzinha> I have to press ENTER?
<XDEV> I am on my desktop still doing the dual boot. I have just reinstalled windows 7 on half of HDD and other is unallocated
<ahmedipa> error : unknown filesystem grub rescue
<XDEV> I will now be running ubuntu disc to install
<drupin> one of it will be usb Joebeezy10 .. u need to find with its size Joebeezy10
<tyler_d> XDEV: sounds like a good plan :p
<Joebeezy10> i know
<Joebeezy10> only my hard drives show
<Yellowzinha> Blackshirt? I have to press ENTER?
<ahmedipa> I have five partition ( C: , D: , E , U , S )
<drupin> Joebeezy10: unplug the usb replug and then from gparted menu refresh it
<ahmedipa> C: for windows 7
<Yellowzinha> someone help me.. please
<blackshirt> Yellowzinha: usually yes, ... is there some ongoing process ?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Does anyone here use BURG as their bootloader?
<tyler_d> drupin: maybe fdisk -l
<Yellowzinha> There isn't
<ahmedipa> and I want to install ubuntu using usb
<Yellowzinha> only this... BOOT FROM CD: _
<milamber> !grub2 | ahmedipa
<ubottu> ahmedipa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<XDEV> -UBUNTU is loading up
<XDEV> from disc
<tyler_d> XDEV: woohoo
<drupin> Joebeezy10: yes try wht tyler_d told  ====== fdisk -l
<Yellowzinha> ?
<ahmedipa> but I have installed ubuntu in C: the same partition of windows 7
<tyler_d> drupin: oh no, I'm staying out of that one :p
<XDEV> Im telling you its just going to boot up windows and not give me the option to boot ubuntu after this like its done the other 4 times
<Yellowzinha> What is the meaning of it? BOOT FROM CD:_
<chronofusion1980> xdev  I think i know a way to help
<milamber> XDEV: are you saying this entire time that you haven't been able to boot to ubuntu at all?
<chronofusion1980> have you installed Easybcd  in Windows yet?
<ahmedipa> I thank this cause the problem
<drupin> Yellowzinha: if you boot from cd it loads the live OS from there
<milamber> XDEV: you have to go into the bios and change the boot config to boot from usb or cdrom (however you have it)
<phong_> hi, how to uninstall or remove downverter
<drupin> then you can install Yellowzinha
<phong_> in command line
<Yellowzinha> I have to wait this message?
<XDEV> No i was on ubuntu the whole time before it was on whole hdd though i now wiped that and installed windows left half space unallocated and NOW I AM at - loading up ubuntu disc getting ready to install
<milamber> phong_: man apt-get
<Yellowzinha> BOOT FROM CD?
<XDEV> for dual boot
<tyler_d> phong_: sudo apt-get remove <<packagename>>
<chronofusion1980> Xved you must enable the linux bootmgr that way it can boot the Ubuntu you installed
<drupin> no Yellowzinha
<ahmedipa> how can I solve this  "error : unknown filesystem grub rescue" ??
<Yellowzinha> Tell  me what i have to do
<drupin> Yellowzinha: do you know how to get the boot menu or the bios boot order
<milamber> ahmedipa: did you read the links that i sent you
<Yellowzinha> i dont know
<ahmedipa> no I hope in private
<XDEV> chronofusion1980 good cause i will need it
<Yellowzinha> I put the cd.. appear BOOT FROM CD
<chronofusion1980> boot into windows,  download and install Easybcd   launch that program and select to "add boot entry"  then select the "legacy" version  or " grub 2 " if you were able to get the "gRand" updates ( which are around 4 or 5 of them
<Yellowzinha> And I dont know more
<XDEV> ok i am at the boot screen for
<XDEV> ubuntu
<chronofusion1980> now FIRST  did you manually make other partitions to install ubuntu into?
<XDEV> to install
<drupin> ok Yellowzinha hit enter to boot from cd
<drupin> is your hard disk empty Yellowzinha
<chronofusion1980> or did you just install ubuntu " along side windows"  in the installation tutorial when booting from that ubuntu live cd?
<ahmedipa> if you do not mind because I can't read a lot of words hhhhhhh
<milamber> ahmedipa: there are several reasons, but private messages are frowned upon. 1 public forums can better solve problems and make sure no one is giving you really bad advice
<Yellowzinha> i did it
<XDEV> What i did when i installed windows was only install windows on half of my HDD 300GB ,  now another 300GB is unallocated
<XDEV> THAT is where i am at now
<ahmedipa> aha
<XDEV> on this
<ahmedipa> I will try to follow your name
<drupin> ok what says now Yellowzinha
<drupin> boot from cd Yellowzinha
<Yellowzinha> i just wanna know.. what I have to do when appears ...BOOT FROM CD:_
<ahmedipa> milamber : how can I solve this problem
<drupin> hit enter
<chronofusion1980> I'm sorry im slightly confused,  which operating system was installed on your pc first...Windows or Ubuntu? xVed
<Yellowzinha> hit enter?
<chronofusion1980> xdev..sorry
<drupin> Yellowzinha: wnter
<milamber> ahmedipa: use a live cd, download and install boot-repair
<XDEV> yes?
<drupin> Yellowzinha: enter
<Yellowzinha> nothing appears
<ahmedipa> what do you mean by live cd
<XDEV> windows was installed firswt
<XDEV> first
<XDEV> about 5 seconds ago
<chronofusion1980> good ...that's exactly my situation..ok
<ahmedipa> do you mean windows 7
<XDEV> windows 7
<XDEV> correct
<phong_> how come my downverter wont start up?
<Domincii> YOU ARE TEARING ME APART WINE
<Yellowzinha> just press enter and wait?
<milamber> XDEV: do you make it through the install, but the windows bootloader is not finding the ubuntu partition?
<drupin> how you got the image and how u made into cd? Yellowzinha
<Yellowzinha> from site
<Yellowzinha> download
<Domincii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253216/
<ahmedipa> I hope if anyone talk to me to type my name
<XDEV> No before i would make it through install and when it said to restart i would restart and nothign came up it would just boot into windows like normal
<XDEV> as if ubuntu was never there or installed
<drupin> Yellowzinha: which site be more specefic.. always....
<milamber> !livecd | ahmedipa
<phong_> why i install downverter and start it..it won't run
<ubottu> ahmedipa: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Yellowzinha> baixaki.com
<Yellowzinha> it is from Brazil
<chronofusion1980> if you haven't already...boot into window 7...download and install " easybcd"...launch it, select  " add boot entry"  select the " linux bsd"  tab...start with the " legacy" version first...make sure you click SAVE at bottom right of that window.  then restart your pc ONLY after making sure you still have a count down timer on which O.S. you can select to start upon start up
<ahmedipa> ubottu : I do not have any cd just ( USB )
<ubottu> ahmedipa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yellowzinha> i recorede the .ISO image
<drupin> not sure get the official iso Yellowzinha you can always change language while install
<ahmedipa> ubottu : thank you for your try
<ubottu> ahmedipa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<XDEV> ok so inorder to dual boot
<XDEV> i click on "something else"
<XDEV> and create a partition in ubuntu install thing
<XDEV> ?
<Thyem> I am trying to install Xubuntu on my desktop from a USB stick. But when I try to start the installer or select "Try Xubuntu" all I get is this: http://hoel.us/photo.JPG , any ideas on what might be wrong?
<Yellowzinha> first I wanna install
<XDEV> and install to that
<Yellowzinha> :(
<Yellowzinha> but I dont know
<drupin> Yellowzinha: you have usb stick?
<milamber> !partition | XDEV
<ubottu> XDEV: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Yellowzinha> yeah but it is full
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Before you do that, please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt so that we can see your current state.
<milamber> XDEV: i really think it would be worth your time at this point to give that a read
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | XDEV
<chronofusion1980> normally YES... that way your windows master boot record won't be overwritten and you won't have to go through a possible   windows  cmd repair crap of fixing windows mbr
<ubottu> XDEV: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<drupin> you need to back it up and use it Yellowzinha
<XDEV> I AM ON THE ubuntu install disc atm
<Yellowzinha> why i cant use the cd?
<chronofusion1980> ok so you haven't installed ubuntu yet? xved
<XDEV> to my understanding cant i create a partition within ubuntu disc from unallocated disc space from before? and use that
<chronofusion1980> xdev..jesus.. sorry.im trigger happy on mispelling
<drupin> may be its broken and not official thats why Yellowzinha
<Yellowzinha> :(
<Yellowzinha> ok
<Yellowzinha> i will try again
<ahmedipa> I fell that I lose the focus
<XDEV> XDEV chrono its hard to see replies
<chronofusion1980> yes. normally..now i have also encountered a " could not install grub please choose another device" error when i did it that way..but that was ONLY after i installed around 10 different versions back to back to back..on same ssd's partition for the linux distro..
<Yellowzinha> thanks
<ahmedipa> in public chat
<drupin> always get the os official you dont have to pay any how... Yellowzinha
<chronofusion1980> ok private message you then
<Jordan_U> XDEV: I doubt that will help in any way. Please follow my directions.
<Yellowzinha> can u tell me the site?
<Yellowzinha> official
<XDEV> why wouldnt what i said before work?
<XDEV> jordan?
<milamber> ahmedipa: you haven't responded to my question about the livecd
<XDEV> I dont want to go back into windows
<XDEV>  intell i install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Most likely for exactly the same reason that the initial Ubuntu installation didn't work.
<XDEV> OMg
<XDEV> so what should i do?
<missy_> hi i have ubuntu 12.04 i disabled my guest account per ubuntu instructions and  after the last command sudo restrt lightdm my computer had me log in  and then i couldnt do anything and so i did a hard restart and all my programs have errors and i restarted and now still have the same problems...any ideas?
<ahmedipa> milamber : I don't have CD for windows or ubuntu
<chronofusion1980> I apologize i was under the assumption you wanted to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu
<Jordan_U> XDEV: That's why I'd like to see what state your system is in after a normal, automated Ubuntu installation.
<Yellowzinha> which is the official website?
<XDEV> jordan what do you mean after a normal automated ubuntu installation?
<blargg> Ubuntu Software Center has a large area at the top that shows pictures of programs and cycles through. How do I turn these off, or at least disable automatic cycling?
<ahmedipa> milamber : just I have USB
<Yellowzinha> to download
<XDEV> Im only installing ubuntu once i have windows on another partition and do not want to reinstall windows
<Yellowzinha> ????
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Using the "Install Side By Side" option rather than the "Something else" option.
<XDEV> ok
<XDEV> and once i do that
<XDEV> then what
<chronofusion1980> yeas...Jordan ..that is an easy way to do it..but you RISK  completely losing your windows mbr..I speak from experience on this
<Manivannan> choose manual partion and install it
<milamber> ahmedipa: here is the link to the grub2 troubleshooting guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Then run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<milamber> ahmedipa: it specifically addresses your situation
<[x]> #backtrack-linux :Cannot send to channel y this happening ?
<Rock> y
<chronofusion1980> that's why " something else " is the better way to go..you can manually create and edit those partition to safely install the /boot for ubuntu in another partition that way it DOESN'T touch windows mbr incase Xdev needs to access windows for any reason
<XDEV> jordan- I how exactly do i run a boot info script?
<tyler_d> [x]: why are you running backtrack?
<ahmedipa> I used installed side by side ( windows and ubuntu ) in the same root I got this problem
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Follow the directions from the link that ubottu sent you.
<cfhowlett> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ahmedipa> error : unknown filesystem grub rescue
<chronofusion1980> EXACTLY...ahmedipa..JUST proved my point
<[x]> tyler_d, it only runs faster in vmware
<ahmedipa> milamber : thank you so much for this link
<XDEV> chrono if i do it that way can you explain or tell me what exactly i do when im in something else so i do it right
<chronofusion1980> yes..absolutely
<tyler_d> [x]: ok
<Jordan_U> chronofusion1980: It's easy to restore a Microsoft Style MBR. Installing any OS, however you do it, involves some risk. IMHO, using the "Side by side" option of Ubuntu's installer is the least risky way to dual boot, especially for newer users.
<[x]> rock is you able to join backtrack-linux channel ?
<ahmedipa> milamber : I will try to understand and follow the instructions
<XDEV> ok like right now im in something else and i dont even know what partition or SDA is windows
<XDEV> Cause it seems all backwards.
<XDEV> I have sda1 nfts - 104mb-35mb used  / sda2 230581
<chronofusion1980> lol..ok Jordan..sure..go ahead..install side by side....problem is..the UBUNTU mbr completely TAKES OVER..the windows mbr..thus..if you decide for whatever reason you don't wnat to boot into ubuntu anymore and just want windows..and you delete the partition that had ubuntu..or uninstall it even through wubi...YOU LOSE the windows access also because " side by side" option OVERWRITES the windows mbr...without windows mbr..yo
<chronofusion1980> u CAN'T boot into windows..it's that simple
<chronofusion1980> ok Xdev...do you see anything that says " free space"
<XDEV> yes
<XDEV> wait no
<XDEV> i see unknown
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Before you do anything else please wait. I would like to figure out what your current state is.
<[x]> /etc/init.d/tor: line 129: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<XDEV> it has the menu size and then used.
<xangua> Jordan_U: he's not the kind to listen the Right people :P
<XDEV> i have sda1, sda2, sda3,
<XDEV> ect
<XDEV> and under 2 of those the used space says unknown
<XDEV> wish i could provide screen shot
<XDEV> hold on ill get my camera
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: Can you run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces?
<milamber> ahmedipa: if you come across any instructions that you are unsure about you can ask specific questions
<chronofusion1980> this url is where i got the info i needed to SAFELY install Xubuntu 12.04 ( which is just the same as ubuntu 12.04 ) in a separate partition it explains the entire process..now again..  your choice.  I'm not nagging you Xdev.  I'm just trying to help you guarantee that INCASE you wish to need to access windows and there are any deletion mistakes you won't have to go through windows cmd repair to repair your windows mbr
<chronofusion1980> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<XDEV> dude thats the exact one i did l
<XDEV> before lol
<milamber> XDEV: just pay attention to Jordan_U, he really knows what he is doing with grub2 and dual-booting
<milamber> XDEV: also, be patient
<Joebeezy10> http://pastebin.com/XYaZc9xg
<Joebeezy10> i cant figure out why my card reader wont work
<Joebeezy10> now usb flash dont eaither
<XDEV> but chrono said that would mess up my windows
<chronofusion1980> no i said.it COULD overwrite your windows master boot record..not the operating system install... that's all..but hey..like they said..what do i know
<chronofusion1980> I only did the EXACT same thing as " install side by side along side windows" and had to go through win 7 disc cmd repair with bootrec.exe crap just to get my win mbr back...enjoy
<chronofusion1980> but either way..you learn from experience..whether the easy way..or the hard way
<KM0201> lol
<Aristotle> FUCK OBAMA
<chronofusion1980> ftr...if you still have your win 7 disc  or a recovery disc you created from it...it's " bootrec.exe /fixmbr "  AFTER " bootsect /nt60 c:\ "  then bootsect /nt60 SYS " THEN bootsect /nt60 ALL"   of course pressing enter between each of those commands
<KM0201> lol, well, i can't say i don't agree.. but this ain't the place for it
<chronofusion1980>   Aristotle...yeah..i dont blame you..but it's Screw Barry Soetoro
<chronofusion1980> I call him by his real name
<chronofusion1980> but that's another channel..no coherent here
<Jordan_U> XDEV: The correct place for grub's boot sector is in the MBR, that is the opinion of the GRUB developers, the Ubuntu developers, the Fedora developers, and pretty much every set of experts that has actually had to make important technical decisions about this. If you would like the resons for this I can give them, but I am rather busy at the moment.
 * wilee-nilee thinks the ignore option is the best thing since sliced bread.
<ahmedipa> Jordan_U and Milamber : I tried to type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<ahmedipa> the result is
<XDEV> So you are telling me i should just use the side by side option?
<chronofusion1980> yeah  sure.Jordan.the problem is  " and even Nixie pixel of her youtube channel will tell you FROM experience...grub and windows mbr  DON'T play well together in the same parittion...thus the reason why i suggest " something else" and creating the partitions there
<XDEV> and not create a new partition from unsused space in something else
<chronofusion1980> 1st partition /boot  1 gig size Primary logical
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Yes.
<ahmedipa> The program 'grub' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ahmedipa> sudo apt-get install grub
<ahmedipa> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ find/boot/grub/stage1
<ahmedipa> bash: find/boot/grub/stage1: No such file or directory
<XDEV> chrono
<chronofusion1980> 2nd /  ( which is your root partition where programs are installed  )  at any size between 2 or more gigs and up
<chronofusion1980> 3rd /home partition  ( where stuff is downloaded)
<chronofusion1980> 4th  swap file page area  around 4 gigs is enough
<XDEV> how would i even create new partition for ubuntu under something else the "Add button is not selectable]
<milamber> ahmedipa: you have grub2
<Thyem> Anyone seen this screen before : http://hoel.us/photo.JPG ?. I get it when I am trying to boot xubuntu from a USB stick or when I am trying to install from the same USB stick.
<milamber> ahmedipa: you should be following the one for grub2
<ahmedipa> milamber: I think I have to install it
<chronofusion1980> no i never said " side by side " option..but like i said..you decide how you want to do this....both will get you want you want..but my way better guarantees a failsafe without going through windows cmd repair option to repair it's mbr incase anything happens
<XDEV> or the new partition table button but it say  " you have selected an antire device to partition if you proceed with creating new partition on the device all current partitions wil lbe removed
<milamber> Thyem: try the alternate cd
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Thyem
<ubottu> Thyem: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ahmedipa> milamber : so I installed it
<chronofusion1980>   like updating your grub from legacy to grub 2 for example
<Thyem> thanks
<milamber> ahmedipa: grub is the earlier version of the ubuntu boot-loader
<XDEV> chrono im talking about the somethign else option how would i go about creating ubuntu partition
<XDEV> ?
<XDEV> from unallocated space
<milamber> your version of ubuntu uses grub1
<Jordan_U> chronofusion1980: Your solution is not guaranteed safe. It avoids one possible failure point, but in its place introduces many others (which are more common, and some which are harder to recover from).
<milamber> ahmedipa: you have to restore grub2
<chronofusion1980> Sure jordan..whatever you say
<XDEV> chrono
<XDEV> ?
<ahmedipa> milamber: how to restore it ?
<KM0201> ..
<chronofusion1980> tell you what..Xdev..follow jordan's instructions...I work the late evening/night shift  i'm off tonight and tomorrow so i'll be up til 4 p.m. central time and online here incase you need me....  i'm going back to ripping my movie collection using handbrake..
<athit> I can install BigblueButton on Ubuntu 12.04 .?
<brohan> Hey all I have a dual boot system with ubuntu on the 2nd partition and a data partition (I think that's what it is called). I have backed up my home dir, run the iso from a thumb drive, now I want to install 12.10 beta 2 over top of my current ubuntu 12.04. How do I do this?
<XDEV> ok create im in central time also
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Unfortunately I have no more time. If you come back tomorrow with the results from boot info script that I asked for I may be able to help you then. Good luck.
<chronofusion1980> I'm tired Jordan's pointless bs...I speak from " learning the hard way" experience..
<chronofusion1980> I'll be back on here in a few hours
<XDEV> -_-
<XDEV> jordan can you just help
<XDEV> ?
<XDEV> Ill try your way
<KM0201> brohan: easiest way, is to boot the install disk, then target the partition you want to install, then just set it up manually.. i've done it a lot.
<Ben64> why is it taking so long to install ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> XDEV: At some point you ran the Ubuntu installer and chose the "Side by Side" option, correct?
<KM0201> did it fail?
<milamber> ahmedipa: after you installed it, did you try re-running the command?
<XDEV> no it actually was Alongside windows 7
<XDEV> thats what it says
<brohan> KM0201 so of the options to install choose manual then it will ask me what to do specifically?
<ahmedipa> milamber: yes
<XDEV> there was no side by side option
<brohan> I was afraid to select that as I thought it would go awry
<KM0201> brohan: no, you choose manual, then you will do what you want
<XDEV> im assuming that is it just different name
<brohan> Thanks!
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Ok, that's the option I'm thinking of (I just miremembered the exact wording).
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Have you done any partitioning since then?
<milamber> ahmedipa: then what happened
<ahmedipa> milamber: I am in these steps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<XDEV> no i am on the next screen after i clicked.
<XDEV> It says allocate drive space
<XDEV> and shows 2 boxes one with 212.3GB and another with 197.2GB
<ahmedipa> milamber: boot repair
<XDEV> ok?
<milamber> ahmedipa: so are you dowloading and installing it to a live cd?
<ahmedipa> milamber: as I see "  Boot successfully repaired.
<ahmedipa> Please write on a paper the following URL:
<ahmedipa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253241/
<ahmedipa> In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to:
<ahmedipa> boot.repair@gmail.com or to your favorite support forum.
<ahmedipa> You can now reboot your computer.
<ahmedipa> "
<FloodBot1> ahmedipa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> Ben64, How long is so long, and did you click the update on install, and what is your net speed?
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Right now I'm asking about the last time you tried to install Ubuntu. If I understand correctly you used the "Alongside Windows 7" option, the installer completed with no errors, but when you booted again it just booted into Windows with no option for Ubuntu. Is that correct?
<XDEV> no last time was before and i used the somethign else option
<XDEV> I since WIPED whole harddrive of both / all operating systems and reinstalled windows and now ubuntu
<KM0201> jesus..
<Jordan_U> XDEV: OK, then use the "Alongside Windows 7" option and hopefully it will just work. If it doesn't, or if you have any more questions, then ping me (by sending a message in this channel containing my nick).
<[x]> dual boot made me to reboot my system 10 times :( so i cling to virtual machines
<milamber> ahmedipa: so you were triple booting 7,xp, and ubuntu?
<XDEV> i dont understand why its so complicated on my laptop i dualbotted on my desktop and everything worked the first time.
<milamber> ahmedipa: that was the boot-info, which provides good information. did you try the boot-repair?
<ahmedipa> milamber: I think every thing ok after this message.
<[x]> basic drive , dynamic drive , logical drives :S i come to know all these stuffs
<KM0201> XDEV: it's not complicated
<Jordan_U> ahmedipa: I would recommend doing a normal dual boot install, rather than using Wubi.
<milamber> ahmedipa: ok, you got grub back?
<tty007> Hi, i have a powerpc architecture with G4 i think and cannot get gui login working. Always when i try to start X normally it hangs and i need to power off. Maybe another installion is more useful.  Is there any guide to check the lost+found folder ? Thanks
<KM0201> the "beside windows" is not going to work.
<XDEV> KM0201. It is if you tried 4 times
<KM0201> if his problem is the same as it was before, he has already created the partition under Windows.
<ahmedipa> milamber: I think I have to restart computer to know if the problem solved or not
<ahmedipa> milamber: regarding to booting windows 7
<milamber> ahmedipa: listen to Jordan_U
<ahmedipa> milamber: yes I have windows 7 and ubuntu
<XDEV> km i am already installing ubuntu via the side by side
<XDEV> what jordan told me
<ahmedipa> milamber: in the same root ( same drive) that is caused the problem
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> so whats the problem now?
<ahmedipa> mailmber: I will try to restart to see the result thank you so much
<XDEV> the problem will be if it doesnt work "what you say will happen"
<KM0201> my guess is, you're going to have about 200gigs of space not being used.
<XDEV> ANd that I believe it took space from the Windows partition and not unallocated
<KM0201> XDEV: BINGO... that's what i've been trying to tell you
<XDEV> so now i have random unallocated 400GB space and only about 170GB windows
<wilee-nilee> ahmedipa, If you get no help here make a thread at the ubuntu forums, there is a daily user there that is a knowledgeable with wubi, put wubi in the thread header
<KM0201> XDEV: yup... thats what i wsas trying to tell you earlier
<wilee-nilee> and have a up to date bootscript posted
<Cyberspaceloa> 200 gigs of unused space!
<Jordan_U> XDEV: Sorry if that is the case. It's fairly easy to expand the partition to use all the available space though.
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: yes, because... AGAIN.. he chose the side by side option, when he needed to choose the manual option (because he partitiooned his drive under windows)
<KM0201> Jordan_U: yeah, but that's gonna create one jacked up partition table
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I had no idea the current dual booting option was so wasteful. I haven't dual booted in a long time
<Jordan_U> KM0201: How so?
<Cyberspaceloa> I use a VM for windows
<KM0201> I'm only familiar with it because i've helped so many with it.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: it's gonna look something like this... Windows-- 100gigs Ubuntu---100gigs unallocated--400gigs
<KM0201> (i think he said he had 600gigs)
<Joebeezy10> some of my hds wont mount an neither with usb flash or sd cards
<Joebeezy10> what could be going on
<KM0201> i only have windows on my laptop... i haven't booted it in so long, i think i forgot my password to log in
<wilee-nilee> Joebeezy10, Could you state that more clearly
<wilee-nilee> with=will Joebeezy10
<KM0201> Jordan_U: when in reality, what he wanted... was 250 gigs windows, 250gigs, ubuntu
<phr3d13> i am getting this error: Maximum number of clients reached - how do i figure out what is causing it?
<Joebeezy10> well at first i tried mounting my 16GB sd card and it wouldnt mount and now some of my hard drives dont mount eaither internal hard drives
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Indeed.
<Joebeezy10> and also my usb flash drives wont mount
<KM0201> i tried to tell him that for two hours, but he was off in his own little world
<wilee-nilee> Joebeezy10, This from plugging them in or running a mount in the cli, and are any in fstab?
<L3top> Joebeezy10: how are you trying to mount them?
<Jordan_U> KM0201: If that is the case, can you help him get things done properly (with grub's boot sector in the MBR as it should be)? I really need to leave soon but I hate leaving someone in a bad state, especially when it's partially my fault for recommending the "Alongside" option.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i have tried, repeatedly
<KM0201> he just won't listen...
<milamber> KM0201, Jordan_U: it would seem that there is something going on with the bootloader more than the partition
<KM0201> a while ago, dumbasses had him downloading gparted live cd's, etc.. which makes no sense.. his issue wasn't his partitioning, it was getting ubuntu onto the partitions the way he wanted
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Well, after this at least they should have a system which boots both Windows and Ubuntu, which is some progress.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: probably...lol
<KM0201> milamber: possibly.. we'll see afer he finishes this
<milamber> even if he selected the alongside option the bootloader should have picked up the two "boot-able" partitions
<KM0201> milamber: but regardless, it's not going to be setup how he wants it, so it doesn't matter
<[TiZ]> Hi. Is there any way to get some sort of unique identifier for a joystick given its block device (e.g. /dev/input/js0)?
<L3top> This has been going on for quite some time Jordan_U. I had to walk away due to project issues... and the user was particularly insensed by KM0201's advice... I would understand if he wasn't very motivated to continue... but I am happy to help now that my fires are out.
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Please don't use epithets to describe people in this channel.
<KM0201> Jordan_U: i guess you just hadd to be here..lol
 * wilee-nilee thinks he needs to learn like the rest of us from the school of hard knocks.
<KM0201> L3top: if i understand correctly, he's actually installing now.. but what he's going to end up with now.,... is 100gigs windows, 100gigs ubuntu, 300gigs unallocated.
<KM0201> in reality, he just wanted 250gigs windows, 250gigs ubuntu
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: How long has the automated tool been wonky like this, out of curiosity
<L3top> Seems so KM0201... which is why it was suggested he actually look at the sizing before taking that option, and probably having to do the manual partitioning option.
<Cyberspaceloa> seems like a big problem
<milamber> KM0201: if what he was saying earlier was true, he's installed several times, but the bootloader never finds the partition. which is why i keep asking him to specify exactly what he is doing and why he is doing it. but that doesn't seem to be happening
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: like i said, 90% of the time, i use the alternate install cd... but i've helped so many people w/ the live cd.. honestlyh, its been that way as long as i can remember
<Cyberspaceloa> L3top: XDEV is definitely a clickthrough-without-examining-the-details sort
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I think the last time I dual booted was with 8.04 and XP
<Cyberspaceloa> I don't remember having any problems like that, although I could be misremembering
<KM0201> well, i guess he can always reinstall windows again (that was the brilliant advice he got earlier)
<KM0201> it's all about how he's partitioning
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: Yeah, that was my brilliant advice, except I had no idea the automated tools regularly amputated large chunks of the drive
<lJ6il> Hi there. Sorry for my bad english in advance. I'd like to know if anyone know a tip to reduce the minimal brightness of a laptop screen (eeepc). I'm already using f.lux or redshift the night, but it's not enough, my eyes are still bleeding.
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: yeah, i know,. :)... see, the thing is... if he hadn't partitioned the drive under Windows... he could do exactly what you said.. choose the "side by side" option, and off he'd be.. when he created hte unallocated partition under windows, thats what throws the wrench in things.
<L3top> Cyberspaceloa: chances are you hadn't already tried to create an empty space. The option works marvelously if you have a standard windows install (whole disk), but the assumption is that this is the case. If you went ahead and adjusted the partitions, it assumes you do not need this (very time consuming) option.
<milamber> KM0201: reinstalling windows isn't *necessarily* bad advice when dealing with inexperienced people. reinstalling windows to use the whole disk thereby returning it to initial state should have allowed him to use the side by side option w/o any of the issues that we are facing now
<KM0201> it will not automatically go onto that unallocated partition because.... (drumroll) it's unallocated
<KM0201> milamber: it would have, if he hadn't done the exact same thing again (partition under windows)
<Cyberspaceloa> L3top: I see. And XDev has been randomly leaving his drive unpartitioned
<Thyem> Why would the installer not default to the unallocated space? Seems to be the best option
<KM0201> Thyem: because thats not what the installer does (not the generic one anyway.
<Cyberspaceloa> Thyem: that's the question of the day, apparently
<KM0201> Thyem: it never has
<L3top> Well... it has a partition... he used the Disk Management or partition magic or something to shrink his windows install, and then as it cannot create ext(etc) partitions... left it unallocated
<Cyberspaceloa> XDev's problem is that he's not going to listen to anyone long enough to get the hang of simple manual partitioning
<Cyberspaceloa> we need a single help page devoted entirely to manual partitioning
<Thyem> Not really up to speed on how toe installer does the partition stuff, but what does it do instead? Split the partition that is already there?
<Thyem> the*
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: no.. he's had numerous people offering to help him do this (the right way)... and instead he wanted to download a gparted cd and reinstall windows...lol (neither of which really does anything in this situation)
<KM0201> Thyem: affirmative
<L3top> yes Thyem
<milamber> !partitioning | Cyberspaceloa
<ubottu> Cyberspaceloa: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<milamber> Cyberspaceloa: the trick is getting people to read. top to bottom, left to right, tylenol for any headaches . . .
<yekoms> !package miracl
<KM0201> unallocated... it's essentially "not there" to the installer.... so it finds the ntfs partition, knows its "there" and splits it.
<Thyem> Thats awesome if there is no unallocated space, not so awesome if there is. But isnt the partition tool fairly visual if you skip the auto stuff?
<Cyberspaceloa> milamber: yes. I can see why some of the people in here are so snippy sometimes
<KM0201> Thyem: exactly... and when he's partitioning and making unallocated space under windows... he is where he is.
<L3top> The option exists, pretty much, to resize windows/other add default linux partitions and do grub stuffs...
<KM0201> i tried explaining this repeatedly earlier, but people kept telling me "he just needed to install side by side"
<L3top> Thyem: if you just looked at the displayed size, it would be self-evident.
<phr3d13> i am getting this error: Maximum number of clients reached - how do i figure out what is causing it? anyone?
<Thyem> Guess he will be back later asking more questions and ignoring adive then ;)
<KM0201> lol
<Thyem> advice*
<Cyberspaceloa> earlier was a cluster-eff, KM0201
<Cyberspaceloa> I couldn't follow it at all
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: the worst thing about a channel like this, when someone has a problem that several people are trying to solve... you have a person who rather than following 1 persons advice, they are trying to follow the advice of 5-6 people, who probably all have a different way of solving the problem, and the solutions may well be counteracting with each other
<KM0201> your best bet, is win lose or draw, listen to one person....
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: that's how I usually do it
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: yep, then if they are wrong, at least you know who to get mad out..lol
<Sidney__> Unity will not install on my system is there some kind of work around
<Cyberspaceloa> also, fully reinstalling everything would have worked if he had just refrained from manually partitioning windows
<KM0201> Sidney__: you should consider yourself blessed.
<KM0201> lol
<Cyberspaceloa> and then auto partitioning ubuntu...
<L3top> Sidney__: Will need more information.
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: absolutely.
<KM0201> but the problem is, he seemed hung up on partitioning under Windows (for some reason.. he kept saying "that's what he done last time".. so i guess thats why)
<milamber> phr3d13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410022
<KM0201> so i knew when he reinstalled winddows
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: they say a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing
<KM0201> he was going to immediately just do the same thing over agian
<milamber> KM0201: the frustrating part for me is when you ask for the details and people just keep repeating the goal
<Cyberspaceloa> milamber: yes, that's exactly what he was doing
<Cyberspaceloa> well, I need to code for a bit, but I'll try and lurk
<Cyberspaceloa> maybe we can coax him to listen to KM0201
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: the thing is, now he's going to have 100gigs 7, 100gigs ubuntu, and 300gigs unallocated (roughly)
<KM0201> oh no you don't
<KM0201> i tried.. repeatedly
<wilee-nilee> Sidney__, Can you give some background, what is the release, and what desktop is there now and how are you trying to install unity?
<Cyberspaceloa> got to, AND it's jsp.
<KM0201> i was called names, people calling ops on me, etc..lol
<Cyberspaceloa> someone put me out of my misery
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: yeah, that's why I try not to dogpile
<KM0201> lol
<Cyberspaceloa> it's easy to misread a situation in a fast scrollback
 * milamber ditto
<KM0201> i've got pretty thick skin, i don't take much to seriously out here in internet land
<phr3d13> i don't use chrome, or any of those plugins
<milamber> i'll ask the questions and if they don't answer i'll just move on
<Sidney__> L3top invalid or coreupt kernel image
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: same here.
<L3top> Sidney__: have you checked the md5sum of the image?
<Cyberspaceloa> alright guys, off to jsp he-- uh, heck
<mnewton> Is it possible to disown a process that makes children? and disown its children as well?
<milamber> bug 921995
<mnewton> For example, I have a bash script that plays a file and i send this task to the background. Next I have a for loop that does stuff, while the file is playing.  then I have some last commands and the script ends. Can I disown all processes made by the script. That is run the script and then disown it so when the terminal is closed the program keeps running
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 921995 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "lightdm doesn't start: Maximum number of clients reached" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/921995
<Cyberspaceloa> you should probably ask in #bash, mnewton
<milamber> phr3d13: ^ are you using unity?
<phr3d13> milamber, yes
<milamber> phr3d13: does that bug match your symptoms?
<mnewton> Cyberspaceloa, yes - but they are not responding
<phr3d13> that happened once, but for the most part not really
<Sidney__> L3top, the system has an Athlon 2.9 Ghz, 2 GB memory
<milamber> mnewton: can you define disown?
<cjae> is there a way to completely get gnome 3 or is it a unity hybrid?
<milamber> mnewton: if you just want to be able to run it and close the terminal, you can do: <command> &
<L3top> !md5sum | Sidney__
<ubottu> Sidney__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sidney__> L3top,  I have tried many downloads on different drives even Ubuntu and pinguy os
<lobhater> i installed some desktop tweak tool that added my home folder and the network servers folder. i have since removed the tool but now can not delete the home or network server folder or trash icon.  what do i do to get rid of them?
<KM0201> i'm gonna watch "The Truman Show"... so.. "In case I don't see ya... Good afternoon, Good Evening and Good night"
<Sidney__> sojvhj12345
<witakr> HEyo!
<XiaolinDraconis> how does user defined session work? seems it magically did what i have been wanting
<themindbenders> how to download videos excepting youtube in ubuntu?
<milamber> themindbenders: what do you mean?
<cfhowlett> themindbenders: firefox has multiple download addons
<milamber> !info youtube-dl | themindbenders
<ubottu> themindbenders: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2012.02.27-1 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 205 kB
<themindbenders> i want to download some videos from securitytube.com
<lobhater> any one know how to delete the home folder from your desktop?
<cjae> what is that a banned question?
<cjae> dont help ppl with non unity stuff
<lobhater> what is a banned question?
<Hatori> hello
<milamber> !gnome3 | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<themindbenders> anyone can tell me how to download videos from all websites with a single piece of code/app
<themindbenders> ?
<themindbenders> piyush:
<milamber> themindbenders: there isn't a universal downloader for ubuntu, sorry. you can try the google-fu with "ubuntu download from <wherever>"
<themindbenders> are u there piyush?
<wilee-nilee> lobhater, Just install gnome-tweak-tool again and turn off home on the desktop.
<brohan> I have a dual boot machine, I just cleaned up my windows 7 and shrunk it by 28 gig via windows disk utililty. I now have 28 gig unallocated. What is the best way to add it to by Ubunutu partition.
<lobhater> wilee: i cant remember which one it was
<Bilz> hi. i opened a program (gcse nes emulator) and it crashed on me and for some reason filled my hard drive
<Bilz> how can i find where it filled my hard drive and delete it?
<wilee-nilee> brohan, You can resize the ubuntu partition to use that space with gparted on a live cd, or a gparted cd.
<Hatori> brohan, use gparted from your windows
<Hatori> brohan, use gparted from your ubuntu
<Hatori> Sorry for my stupid
<wilee-nilee> Hatori, Has to be a livecd
<brohan> wilee-nilee Thanks. The ubuntu partition has ubuntu on it, will it remain operable? My ultimate goal is to do an install of 12.10 beta 2 on the partition that now has 12.04 on it which I will be resizing
<Hatori> wilee-nilee, was ubuntu has installed?
<brohan> wilee-nilee I have done a back-up of my home directory
<dandaman> what is with nautilus file transfers?
<dandaman> im trying to move a big file from my hard drive to a usb flash drive
<dandaman> it starts out really strong for the first 500 mb
<lobhater> !quit
<wilee-nilee> brohan, Where is home backed up to, you might just post a screen shot of gparted in a imagebin to expedite this.
<dandaman> then for the remainder it cuts down to be really slow, like 1/4 of the speed
<Ben64> dandaman: the speed it shows is not very accurate
<dandaman> Ben64: nevertheless, it gets through 500mb very quickly, then it slows down considerably
<Ben64> dandaman: that's what I'm saying... it doesn't
<dandaman> but when i cancel in the middle of the transfer it says the file is the size that i cancelled it at :(
<Bilz> how can i find where it filled my hard drive and delete it?
<Bilz> nevermind, will ask later
<Hatori> bilz, what files are trying to find ?
<themindbenders> bluetooth driver for lenovo y500?
<themindbenders> how do i connect my bluetooth adaptor to my lenovo y500 laptop i'm using backtrack 5 R3?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|themindbenders:
<ubottu> themindbenders:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<themindbenders> please tell me the correct pacakge of driver or my bluetooth
<cfhowlett> themindbenders: backtrack is not supported here.  sorry.
<themindbenders> cfhowlett:why ?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|themindbenders:
<themindbenders> after all it's a ubuntu based
<cfhowlett> themindbenders: see the link.  Support is provided there.
<unkn0wnRaja> hello
<themindbenders> where is the  link?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|themindbenders:
<cfhowlett> themindbenders >>> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<themindbenders> ya where is the link tell me
<unkn0wnRaja> man
<themindbenders> ok sir
<unkn0wnRaja> names
<lu_> openwrt
<Curious_Cube> Hey!
<Curious_Cube> I'm new here!
<cfhowlett> curi
<Curious_Cube> Welcome !
<WACOMalt> Hi folks. I am wondering if anyone has experience running cinnamon UI in here? I just installed it and love it, but I can figure out themes
<Curious_Cube> What the hell I'm seeing?
<WACOMalt> *cant
<cfhowlett> Curious_Cube: this is the ubuntu support channel.
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu|Curious_Cube:
<tot2> ciao
<tot2> !list
<ubottu> tot2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Curious_Cube> I'm talking to a human?
<WACOMalt> ubottu is not human
<ubottu> WACOMalt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Curious_Cube: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Curious_Cube> I want to know about security in Ubuntu.
<Curious_Cube> Using this IRC channel Am I sure of my security?
<cfhowlett> Curious_Cube: no more so than any other public channel.
<Curious_Cube> Can anyone track me here?
<WACOMalt> track you?
<WACOMalt> on IRC?
<Curious_Cube> Yes.
<WACOMalt> I mean anyone can log the char messages, yes.
<WACOMalt> *chat
<cfhowlett> Curious_Cube: this irc is logged
<WACOMalt> but if you mean track to your location
<Curious_Cube> Can anyone know my ip address and location?
<WACOMalt> if you type /whois and your anme you can see what we can see
<WACOMalt> I see A IP address, not necessarily yours
<Curious_Cube> Oh. I got it...
<Curious_Cube> Thank you.
<WACOMalt> IRC is a very very very old chat protocol. there is plenty of information about security, but if ytou join #freenode, they can answer your questions more detailed
<Curious_Cube> But I've another problem
<WACOMalt> is it about ubuntu?
<WACOMalt> if so, ask away :)
<WACOMalt> also.. I have to brb
<Onixs> pooh
<Curious_Cube> Yeah.
<Curious_Cube> How can I install package program like .tar.gz on ubuntu?
<Curious_Cube> I'm a beginner in Ubuntu.
<L3top> Curious_Cube: It depends on the contents of the tarball. Once extracted (tar xvzf name.tar.gz) there is typically a README text file explaining how to install.
<Jordan_U> Curious_Cube: Generally you *shouldn't* install from tar files. You should use Ubuntu Software Center to find and install Software.
<deebo> any idea what makes my system run: "find / /boot /media/USB DISK -mount -type f -executable"
<deebo> its killing all my io, the system is almost unusable
<yekoms> does anyone know how i install MIRACL ?
<mx_> I am using ubuntu 10.04 and when i open sound preferences I did't find device to select in Hardware tab how can i solve it
<deebo> oh man, it's a third party monitoring app
<L3top> deebo: I don't know what is running that... but yeah... I would expect that crushes your resources... I would do some recursive grepping and find it.
<deebo> its miradore, ill kill it and complain to the ict company handling our hardware
<Kartagis> !find pecl
<ubottu> File pecl found in deal, dh-make-php, horde3, libcoq-ocaml-dev, libgpewidget-dev, libgpewidget-doc, libh323plus-dev, libopal-dev, libopal-doc, libopenh323-dev (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pecl&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<L3top> mx_: does sudo aplay -l return anything?
<Kartagis> what's the command to find out what package provides a binary?
<Hatori> kartagis, dpkg -S some/path/binary
<Kartagis> Hatori: I was thinking of something like yum whatprovides
<Kartagis> Hatori: I think that requires that the binary has already been installed
<Hatori> kartagis, you can use apt-file
<mx_> L3top: the out put of command is aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<L3top> mx_: not a good start. How about: lspci | grep -i audio
<mx_> L3top: the output is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<redwarriors25> how can install apache
<redwarriors25> how can install apache
<Hatori> redwarriors25, install apache2
<Hatori> !apache2
<Hatori> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<L3top> mx_: I think you are probably gonna have to install backports... sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(uname -r)     and reboot.
<X-tonic> will python 3.3 make it to 12.10?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|X-tonic:
<ubottu> X-tonic:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Disciple> I need help, im setting up an LTSP server with thin clients, Challenge is I cant make it work with the LDAP.  When I write the command ldapid i get the users but when i use just id i dont
<Guest83267> Buongiorno a tutti, è la prima volta per me
<cfhowlett> !itGuest83267:
<cfhowlett> !it|Guest83267:
<ubottu> Guest83267:: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest83267> come posso chiedere?
<cfhowlett> !it|Guest83267:
<tryy3> is there any difrence in the installation when you install with wubi then installing ubuntu with a cd?
<L3top> Too much to detail tryy3. Use the cd.
<tryy3> L3top k, i ment if there is any difrence what you get like, preinstalled and such
<cfhowlett> tryy3: wubi is a testing platform not a permanent installation solution.  So sayeth wubi developers
<tryy3> cfhowlett oh... ok
<cfhowlett> tryy3: consider dual booting or virtualization
<tryy3> cfhowlett ye, i installed ubuntu before, but with wubi :D
<tryy3> i guess i go with CD this time
<Curious_Cube> Hlw! I'm using a GSM modem to connect to internet.How can I see it's speed?
<mx_> L3top: Thanks a lot its work successfully :)
<bazhang> http://www.speedtest.net/     <-------- Curious_Cube go there
<Curious_Cube> Hey !
<Curious_Cube> I need help !
<gogeta> that's nice
<bazhang> Curious_Cube, then ask the channel
<gogeta> bazhang: slow night
<bazhang> !details | Curious_Cube
<ubottu> Curious_Cube: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Curious_Cube> can i install windows software on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !wine | Curious_Cube
<ubottu> Curious_Cube: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gogeta> lol
<bazhang> gogeta, no need for that
<cfhowlett> !wine|Curious_Cube:   sometimes but why would you want to?
<ubottu> Curious_Cube:   sometimes but why would you want to?: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gogeta> bazhang: dunno aboght wine these days
<bazhang> gogeta, lets save the chat for #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Agalloch> Hello all, i am trying to build easy mailserver with Ubuntu server 12.04 , but i really dont understand, why my dovecot doesnt run. I cant telnet 143 port from localhost either. What i could try? Starting service dovecot start shows it really starts, but status or ps shows, dovecot doesnt run.
<Curious_Cube> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and I want install windows software like Notepad++ and others.
<witakr> Curious_Cube, PlyOnLinux is your best bet
<bazhang> Curious_Cube, read the links we just gave you
<cfhowlett> Curious_Cube: try wine.  Expect unforeseen consequences.
<Ben64> Curious_Cube: you should look for native alternatives first
<bazhang> !appdb | Curious_Cube check here
<ubottu> Curious_Cube check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<witakr> Curious_Cube, playonlinux.com..
<Curious_Cube> Ok. Thanks
<witakr> Curious_Cube, Ben64 is right... There is a lot of native software out there that more than replaces your normal windows apps.. Usually improving on the experience in my opinion
<Curious_Cube> is there any alternative for Notepad++?
<bazhang> !equivalents | Curious_Cube have a read
<ubottu> Curious_Cube have a read: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<aneek147> hi all
<delinquentme> how to list all members within a group on ubuntu?
<witakr> I'm sure there is... Check the Ubuntu Software Center..Search for Notepad or HTML Editor or something along those lines a try a couple out.
<witakr> hello aneek147
<aneek147> i am having issue with my ubuntu , i installed wine window emulator on ubuntu , now i wanna to play a wwe video game on it there is a direcrtx plugin issue error showing so any one can tell me how to configure dircetx on wine
<aneek147> hi witakr
<cfhowlett> aneek147: check on winedb?
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org    <----- aneek147
<witakr> aneek147, check this site out: playonlinux.com it is a better front end for wine and it makes installing games and other software much less painful
<bazhang> aneek147, then /join #winehq for application support
<aneek147> cfhowlett i check the option of enabling it directx on wine even then error is same  friends
<aneek147> ok witakr
<bazhang> aneek147, /join #winehq after checking the appdb
<cfhowlett> aneek147: check #wineh1 for specifics of installing various games.
<Ben64> #winehq
<aneek147> ok bazhang let me see
<aneek147> ote cfhowlett
<aneek147> thanks all friends i m checking all the options u suggest me . after checking them i ill tell u is it resolve or not
<aneek147> :)
<witakr> aneek147,  good luck
<witakr> bed time! Nite yall
<Eagleman> Am i able to use intel quicksync in combination with a windows machine running on KVM?
<WACOMalt> can anyone point me to a comprehensive guide on how to install themes? I am completely overwhelmed by the number of different pieces that have to be manually managede to get your system even looking uniform with a new theme
<WACOMalt> *managed
<WACOMalt> or if someone can point me to a good PPA installer for a theme that has gtk3, cinnamon, icons, and anything else that could be involved.
<shellAx> hello
<shellAx> hi
<bazhang> WACOMalt, launchpad has a ppa search page. if by cinnamon you mean the MINT related DE, then have a look there for it. Keep in mind PPA are completely at your own risk and not supported at all
<shellAx> i am in a big mess can someone help
<bazhang> shellAx, ask the channel and see
<shellAx> an hour ago the power went off and suddenly my pc crashed]
<shellAx> now when i switch on the computer
<shellAx> select ubuntu from grub
<shellAx> it takes me to a weird sh
<bazhang> shellAx, on ONE line
<shellAx> that says initramfs
<shellAx> i am so scared :S
<WACOMalt> bazhang, awesome, thanks. I do mean cinnamon, the DE (what's DE?), but yeah the one in Mint.
<bazhang> !enter | shellAx
<ubottu> shellAx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<WACOMalt> I cant stand unity, so I switched
<shellAx> i am on a small notebook right now where its hard to type and the power wont be long as i cant find the charge, please help
<cfhowlett> shellAx: come back on a different computer when you have a stable connection.  We don't do well under self-inflicted pressure
<shellAx> ok i am sorry, please i dont have another computer. i'll be patient can you help me please
<WACOMalt> O_o why am I getting random glitchy black and white text across my screen every few seconds...
<WACOMalt> feckin NVidia I assume...
<Eagleman> Am i able to use intel quicksync in combination with a windows machine running on KVM?
<Martell> can someone help me? dualboot problem here, i dont know if i formatted my Windows partition with Ubuntu or not, i HOPE its still there, because i cant boot into my Windows
<shellAx> anyone?
<cfhowlett> shellAx: did you have a completed ubuntu installation?
<bazhang> Quick Sync is not currently supported on Linux.    Eagleman
<shellAx> cfhowlett: yes, for like 1.5yr or so
<cfhowlett> shellAx: so this was 12.04?
<shellAx> it was fine i was working and the power went off, ups couldnt sustain and it switched off now when i boot i have the initramfs prompt, it is work hours and i got important data too
<shellAx> 11.10
<cfhowlett> Martell: boot a live ubuntu cd and look at the partitions.
<WACOMalt> bleh. Why are themes still such an impossible feat on Linux. Or maybe it's just me :/
<bazhang> Martell, what does sudo fdisk -l   say    <-------- paste.ubuntu.com
<shellAx> cfhowlett: and then ?
<cfhowlett> shellAx: ah.  Soon to be End of life.  VERY soon.  maybe upgrade?
<shellAx> i am no ubuntu guru, not sure which are partitions but maybe i can manage
<jafaraf> quick question: Where do you guys keep your application folders when you download them? eg, I downloaded sublime text, and unzipped it to /opt then created a sym link to /usr/bin/sublime so it would be on my path. Is that a typical way to handle that?
<Martell> cfhowlett : dont work, ive tried it
<shellAx> i will upgrade if i can boot it in first place :S
<cfhowlett> shellAx: I'd start with reinstalling grub to see if that'll work.
<bazhang> jafaraf, not at all
<cfhowlett> shellAx: you'll need a live ubuntu CD
<shellAx> cfhowlett: how would i go about doing that ?
<bazhang> jafaraf, install from the package manager and the software repositories
<shellAx> ok, my friend is getting it in few mins
<cfhowlett> shellAx: boot from an ubuntu CD and ...
<shellAx> after that what should i do exactly ?
<cfhowlett> !grub|shellAx:
<ubottu> shellAx:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cfhowlett> Martell: wait, tried to upgrade?
<Martell> cfhowlett: upgrade what?
<jafaraf> Thanks bazhang. I wanted to try to do it manually as kind of a practice. Since I'm sure I'll encounter some software I won't find on the repos. What would you do if I couldn't get it from the package manager?
<cfhowlett> Martell: never mind.
<bazhang> jafaraf, like what for instance. it's hard to imagine the repos not having it
<Eagleman> Am i able to use intel quicksync in combination with a windows machine running on KVM?
<bazhang> Martell, sudo fdisk -l output to paste.ubuntu.com
<shellAx> cfhowlett: using the live cd is there someway to maybe first get into 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.10 ?
<bustacap> How can I remove certain boot options in grub?
<bazhang> Eagleman, I just answered that
<cfhowlett> shellAx: nope.
<Eagleman> bazhang yes you did for linux, i was talking about windows in kvm
<bazhang> bustacap, like what
<bazhang> Eagleman, ask in ##windows
<Eagleman> It is linux related
<bustacap> bazhang, just some recovery options, I don't want them enabled unless I need to use them.
<jafaraf> Good questions. I can't say. I guess I was curious more than anything else since I have the option of downloading it from the site. What happens when I use the package manger? Where do all those files end up? It depends, I would imagine?
<shellAx> so i need a 12.10 live cd only ?
<bazhang> Eagleman, and I answered that portion
<cfhowlett> shellAx: fyi, you can directly upgrade from LTS to LTS i.e. 10.04 to 12.04.  Unless you seriously NEED 12.10, I'd strongly urge you to consider an LTS only policy.  Fewer headaches.
<aneek147> hi friend i tried with option given by u and still not able to open that wwe game it is a protable .exe game
<shellAx> cfhowlett: can i do from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<aneek147> and when i m runing it its asking for directx pluginss
<cfhowlett> shellAx: yep
<bazhang> aneek147, be patient in #winehq  thats where to ask after checking the appdb
<shellAx> great
<shellAx> let me get the cd quick
<shellAx> what a mess day :(
<cfhowlett> shellAx: but might be better to just clean install 12.04 rather than upgrade
<aneek147> okk bazhang
<Japex> sladen:        [FAILED]
<Japex> ZorgHCS:        [FAILED]
<Japex> Zethrok:        [FAILED]
<Japex> Taylor:        [FAILED]
<Japex> exicer:        [FAILED]
<Japex> `Nano_:        [FAILED]
<Japex> mathfreak:        [FAILED]
<Japex> pr0ton:        [FAILED]
<Japex> shantorn__:        [FAILED]
<FloodBot1> Japex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Japex> dkpryo:        [FAILED]
<Japex> altin:        [FAILED]
<bazhang> jafaraf, if you bypass the package manager, then all upgrades have to be done manually. and thats just for starters
<aneek147> i ill be so thankful of u guys if u can check it by taking remote control of my team viewer
<Martell> cfhowlett: hold on mate, im going to my ubuntu pc and online from there, a sec
<bazhang> aneek147, did you even check the appdb?
<cfhowlett> Martell: alright
<aneek147> yeah bazhang
<aneek147> it is not avialble in appdb
<bazhang> aneek147, and what did it say?
<bazhang> aneek147, then it may NOT run at all. wine cannot do every windows app
<pr0ton> ??
<shellAx> shit seems like i have 11.04
<aneek147> hmm ok bazhang thanks
<shellAx> ok 11.10 is also there
<aneek147> could u help me in one more query ?
<jafaraf> thanks bazhang. And what command do I use to check the repos to see if they have what I'm looking for? Would that be apt-cache search **program**?
<bazhang> aneek147, ask the channel and see
<bazhang> jafaraf, sure
<aneek147> i m having a wireless printer with scanner service  and i want to distrubute scanner with another ubuntu user
<aneek147> so how can i share my hp scanner with other user?
<martell> cfhowlett, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253428/
<delinquentme> how to install RVG?
<delinquentme> i googled it and nothing
<aneek147> any one know how to share scanner with multiple ubunut desktops
<bazhang> delinquentme, rvg being what?
<delinquentme> bazhang, its called Ruby Vector Graphics?
<delinquentme> just heard about it myself
<bazhang>  File rvg found in ruby-rmagick, ruby-rmagick-doc    delinquentme
<delinquentme> so you're thinking "sudo apt-get install ruby-rmagick " bazhang ?
<martell> google "how to install rmagick ubuntu"
<yugandhar> HI Technicians
<bazhang> martell, thats not helpful
<bazhang> !google > martell
<ubottu> martell, please see my private message
<shellAx> is there a shortcut to get terminaal?
<bazhang> shellAx, ctrl alt T
<yugandhar> I have one problem, i could not able to add the network notification on desktop pannel
<yugandhar> Please help me
<bazhang> yugandhar, what have you tried
<shellAx> ok i booted with live cd
<shellAx> when i click one of the devices from home folder, it gives me error, wrong fs type bad option superblovk on /dev/sda5 missing codepage or helper program, is that helpful for you to help me out ?
<zruty> How can I force the upgrade of a package? apt-get upgrade does nto work..
<martell> bazhang, can you look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1253428/
<bazhang> zruty, which package and why would you need to
<zruty> bazhang: Apache. I think my config files are for a newer version
<redwarriors25> how can install apache
<redwarriors25> what command
<ikonia> redwarriors25: open the package manager, search for it, click install
<pox> hello
<redwarriors25> in command how
<bazhang> martell, how big is that hdd? 500GB?
<martell> gomo klate
<martell> bazhang,  yes
<ikonia> redwarriors25: open the package manager, search for it, click install
<bazhang> redwarriors25, are you on debian?
<redwarriors25> ubuntu 12.04
<pox> you know smuxi?
<bazhang> redwarriors25, you asked this before; apache2 you mean? for LAMP?
<bazhang> !lamp | redwarriors25 do some reading
<ubottu> redwarriors25 do some reading: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<redwarriors25> for webserver
<bazhang> redwarriors25, then read the actual links
<Sarissss> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<shellAx> i have lost all my data :(
<shellAx> i tried the answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-up-fails-drops-to-initramfs-prompt-12-04
<delinquentme> is it a terribad practice to kill the process running from " sudo apt-get upgrade " ??
<martell> bazhang, i tried dualboot, i dont know if i mistakenly formatted the Windows partition for my ubuntu installation (hopefully not), and i kinda think i use a wrong swap area and windows loader during the installation, now i cant boot into my windows
<auronandace> shellAx: backups to the rescue
<shellAx> and i have messed up everything, can anyone help ?
<shellAx> please
<bazhang> delinquentme, what part of the process? still downloading? or ;ldconfig stage
<delinquentme> just finished bazhang !
<auronandace> !rootirc | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<bazhang> martell, what were you doing that might have "mistakenly" formated your windows partition
<[x]> how-to-add-user-with-root-privileges-and-ssh-access-159008?
<Marzata> trying to installing ubuntu on an old Compaq nc6220 with an USB stick, but the system can not boot even from that. It starts and stops after a minute. Any idea?
<Marzata> trying to install ... :)
<martell> bazhang,  i dont know bro. i just want to know whether i still have my Windows or not
<woot-0584> !usb | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yugandhar> <bazhang> : i have opened new dialog box......
<shellAx> IT WORKD :D
<shellAx> i made it, i saved myself
<yugandhar> Please help me on that chat
<blackshirt> yugandhar: what the problems ?
<[x]> welcome blackshirt
<blackshirt> [x]: welcome back :D
<[x]> still exploring how-to-add-user-with-root-privileges-and-ssh-access
 * Marzata is trying with a DVD
<blackshirt> [x]: oh no :D
<redwarriors25> how can i open terminal client in ubuntu 12.04
<Marzata> redwarriors25: good question
<redwarriors25> how?
<LorSamPau_w> ctrl+alt+t
<sayers> CTRL+T or CTRL+ALT+T
<redwarriors25> nope the file sharing
<Marzata> from DVD freezes too
<Marzata> so USB and DVD can not boot Ubuntu, they freeze after a minute in the booting process? Any idea?
<sayers> marzata: take a deep breath and wait 15-30minutes then see if the booting process really freezed
<Marzata> sayers: you serious?
<sayers> marzata: older pc(weak pc) will boot slower than a newer one
<Marzata> sayers: it doesn't show any activity on the screen or on the pc indicators
<gordonjcp> Marzata: try booting without splash and quiet
<bustacap> For some reason when I open google chrome ubuntu logs me out. Is this a known bug?
<rhizmoe> doubtful
<Marzata> gordonjcp: without splash?
<redwarriors25> how can i access in terminal client in ubuntu
<rhizmoe> you accidentally a word
<sveinse> I'm running xfce4 on a server and I've just installed digiKam. What package do I need to install to get kde font settings?
<bustacap> How can I troubleshoot a crash causing me to logout?
<[x]>  adduser -u 0 -o -g 0 -G 0,1,2,3,4,6,10 -M root2
<[x]> ?
<sayers> redwarriors25: Close all windows. Go to the desktop and HOLD DOWN these buttons-> CTRL+ALT+T or CTRL+T
<redwarriors25> the terminal client
<sayers> redwarriors25: Google said: "Open Terminal (Ubuntu 12.04 Keyboard Shortcut: Ctrl + Alt + T)"
<sayers> redwarriors25: Opening a Terminal using a Keyboard Shortcut
<sayers> This is the default keyboard shortcut for Ubuntu 12.04 (and probably previous Ubuntu releases) running the GNOME / Unity desktop, unless you (or someone else) has changed it, it should work.
<sayers> This also the default keyboard shortcut if you have changed your desktop environment to GNOME Shell, LXDE, or the Lubuntu Desktop and will work unless you (or someone else) has changed it.
<sayers> This will NOT work for the XFCE or Xubuntu Desktop unless you (or someone else) has added the keyboard shortcut.
<sayers> 1) Press Ctrl + Alt + T to open a terminal / command line / shell.
<FloodBot1> sayers: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sayers> NOTE: pressing Ctrl + Alt + T means: simultaneously hold down the Ctrl key and Alt key, then press the T key as though you intend to type it.
<sayers> DO NOT press the Shift key because Ctrl + Alt + Shift + T is different from Ctrl + Alt + T.
<[x]> mailto:void@host86-146-95-62.range86-146.btcentralplus.com ?
<Malsasa> Hello, my 12.04 enable my VGA when my version of Ubuntu OS can't. Now, how can I take the VGA driver information from 12.04? Completely. How? Can somebody give me?
<fidel> Malsasa: what is your native language?
<hatori> Malsasa, maksude opo kang :D
<zidoh> my install broke somewhere during package installation, leaving me without either ssh or gdm.. is there an easy way to tell aptitude to simply install all the base install packages ?
<Malsasa> fidel: Indonesian.
<MonkeyDust> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<fidel> zidoh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop (is some kind of meta-package for the desktop-collection)
<MonkeyDust> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<[x]> maksude opo kang indo ?
<fidel> !en > [x]
<ubottu> [x], please see my private message
<zidoh> fidel: cheers
<fidel> Malsasa: asking as your english is somehow hard to follow. consider asking in your local channel as well ;)
<[x]> hatori a japanese name !
<yugandhar> Hi, My notification area is in disabled status ... pls let me know how to enable it?
<[x]> !en > fidel
<ubottu> fidel, please see my private message
<Malsasa> hatori: I ask for driver, Brother...
<Malsasa> Okay, I ask again.
<[x]> bot not controllable by me ?
<[x]> lol :D
<[x]> linux running in virtual machine is good choice ? coz many drivers failed to react to scripts i got display pblm
<Malsasa> My Ubuntu 12.04 can detect my VGA well so COmpiz can run well in 12.04. But my another Ubuntu (lower version), cant detect the VGA. I think the trouble is driver. So, how to know the graphic driver installed in my 12.04? There are so many entries in Synaptic.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  is the older version supported, or is it end of life?
<[x]> hatori, is you got disconnected ?
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: 12.04 is supported.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  what do you mean by 'lower version'
<[x]> lol
<[x]> do you know any irc sharing info regarding digital communication ?
<Malsasa> Oh, it is 10.10. But I want to know, please.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  10.10 is not supported, won't work
<Malsasa> No,no.
<Malsasa> I just want to know how to tak einformation from 12.04.
<Malsasa> I just want to know how to take information from 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  you want to make a driver from 12.04 work on 10.10, is that it?
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: No, i just want to know the driver used in my 12.04.
<munim> hey.. can anyone here help me ssh into my ubuntu guest in virtualbox from an ubuntu host machine? these networking options are really confusing me.. point me to a good article if you guys have nay
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: can you let me know?
<cag> Hi, everybody. Eclipse vs eclim, how should I choose. Who can tell me the advantage of each other. Thank you ^_^
<zidoh> fidel: that worked out nicely, thanks :)
<cag> Can you show a little more detail?
<cduffin> cag: well one is a full featured IDE, the other is some extra features in a text editor
<cduffin> So do you want a proper IDE or a fancy text editor
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  there's this, I tried it, it's ok   http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<Malsasa> Thank you, MonkeyDust. Please never stop help newbie like me.
<cag> cduffin: I see that, but I want to know it worth or not.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  that's not a newbie question
<MonkeyDust> driver check
<cag> It seems to have many command, too.
<cduffin> cag: only you can really answer that. Every persons usage is different
<cag> cduffin: O^O May you tell me some of your feeling using eclim?
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: no, no, you're wrong. I just want my 10.10 Compiz enabled. Really i like 10.10.
<Ben64> Malsasa: 10.10 is no longer supported
<cag> cduffin: just a little more, thanks.
<Malsasa> Ben64: I know, so I ask here for 12.04, not 10.10.
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  i already told you, 10.10 is EOL
<Ben64> Malsasa: but you keep saying you want stuff for 10.10
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: I know.
<Malsasa> Ben64: Yes I like it. But I wanna know how to reveal information from 12.04. It is useful :)
<MonkeyDust> Malsasa  you're not getting it, 10.10 won't work and is not supported
<Ben64> Malsasa: what MonkeyDust said
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: thank you.
<Malsasa> Ben64: Thank you
<MonkeyDust> *me gives up
 * MonkeyDust gives up
<Malsasa> MonkeyDust: give up for what?
<root____5> dfdfd
<root____5> fdfdfdf
<root____5> Test
<Malsasa> Ben64: MonkeyDust: can you see this: http://apt-web.dahsy.at/
<Ben64> root____5: no
<T_H_X> nix is simple.. this shit makes it hard
<Ben64> T_H_X: watch the language
<T_H_X> excuse me
<T_H_X> had cpl beers too many. afk
<MonkeyDust> T_H_X  guess you're in the wrong channel
<T_H_X> yea, good one
<T_H_X> .. humans
<T_H_X> lets stay on topic eh
<[x]> :D
<T_H_X> ;[
<klj613> ssh-add is same as doing it manually via ~/.ssh/config ?
<MonkeyDust> klj613  config does not appear in the man page, so guess not
<shal> anyone tell me how to get this little guy working
<shal> http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Bluetooth-Micro-Adapter-GBU521/dp/B007GFX0PY/ref=tag_stc_cust_edpp_ttl 0a5c:21e8 Broadcom Corp
<shal> says in amazon testimonial that works with 12.04 after some config file tweak
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<[x]> bcm4313 supported by linux ?
<shal> MonkeyDust: is that not about wifi drivers and not bt adapters
<Marzata> gordonjcp: boot without splash? how to?
<Marzata> boot without splash? how to?
<ThinkT510> !boot | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<[x]> splash what is that?
<Marzata> ThinkT510: thank you Lenovo!
<IdleOne> !broadcom | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MonkeyDust> shal  yeah, i was too fast, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Marzata> oh, the Fedora 17 installer works ... come on Canonical
 * Marzata is installing Fedorea 17 Xfce. 
<ikonia> Marzata: please take the pointless stuff elsewhere
<Marzata> ikonia: if you explain to me why I can not install Ubuntu from USB or DVD, but I can Fedora ...
<STMelon_> what i would do is google: can not install Ubuntu from USB or DVD, but I can Fedora ... good chance is, a bad burn
 * STMelon_ shrugs "but thats just me"
<ikonia> Marzata: you'd have to work that through, and this channel would be happy to work it thorugh and help you log a bug
<ikonia> Marzata: however just commenting that fedora works isn't helpful or relevant
<Marzata> yes, the answer is 42. Thank you, community!
<warren-hill> Marzata: Get the latest download, check the MD5sum, burn as slowly as possible it should work
<[x]> MD5sum what is this ? and it purpose ?
<[x]> wat is hash ?
<ThinkT510> !md5 | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ThinkT510> [x]: if the hash is the same it means that the file you downloaded is fine (it didn't get corrupted)
<warren-hill> |x|: Md5 is a check that the download has worked correctly.  A unique number you compare with what it should be
<[x]> so it is responisible for resume download support
<ThinkT510> [x]: no
<[x]> :|
<ThinkT510> [x]: it is a check to see if what you downloaded is fine
<warren-hill> When you download anything sometimes it goes wrong.  This is a simple check that it hasn't
<[x]> check at the begining of download starts and at end ?
<ThinkT510> [x]: after the download is finished
<warren-hill> See the links from ubottu just check when finished. if number same it worked without error
<[x]> check to see all files downloaded has integerated properly ?
<rp2> it's mainly to check whether what you downloaded is identical to what the uploaded provided
<rp2> yes.
<[x]> hmm ok ThinkT510  thanks
<[x]> ok rp2
<rp2> and that it hasn't been replaced on the server with something infected with malware
<rp2> (I've witnessed such a case)
<[x]> :|
<somsip> [x]: Try this http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-check-md5-hash/2008/05/06
<[x]> somsip, thanks
<thabop> my ubuntu 12 installation have display errors, have crashed a few times ('precise").  For example, when leaving my computer on, the screen blanks out after  awhile and no mouse or keyboard movement will switch it back on again - reboot is the only option.
<[x]> somsip i need a help regarding digital communication do you have any good info link
<somsip> [x]: No, but there are search engines that specialise in this sort of thing
<Calinou> thabop: disable suspend mode in power management settings
<Calinou> suspending on linux is terrible
<Calinou> suspending itself is a bad idea
<MonkeyDust> somsip  don't say that when people ask for help
<[x]> search engine ? u mean google ?
<Calinou> also, if you use a laptop, use the "only blank screen" when closing lid option
<somsip> MonkeyDust: I prefer to be helpful rather than just saying 'no' when asked a direct question. Though I am away of the !google rule
<somsip> *aware
<tomtomtom> for the past few months my update keeping staying  40k speed
<thabop> i'm using a desktop. Is there a way to modify settings for the moinitor not to switch off?
<guest_> sometimes google dont help much
<tomtomtom> how to solve it ? hwere to look ?
<[x]> guest ur ri8
<guest_> ri8?
<[x]> now a days i hate google :(
<guest_> me too i miss the older version
<ThinkT510> !u | [x]
<ubottu> [x]: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<[x]> right
<[x]> ThinkT510, :| no
<guest_> ok thanks {x}
<guest_> [x]
<excervo> hello guys, can't dowload youtube videos with always prompting invalid url
<[x]> guest how you changed your font color ?
<thabop> calinou thanks
<tomtomtom> I got 200m to be downloaded but the update manager speed is at 40k
<metulburr> i cannot get html to include other html, can anyone help?
<tomtomtom> how long does that take to finish download
<somsip> metulburr: use PHP
<[x]> pamp
<ThinkT510> [x]: thats a highlight
<MonkeyDust> metulburr  idd, include is a php tag, not html
<metulburr> i thought the html code was <!--#include virtual="insertthisfile.html" -->
<metulburr> but i will try php insteae
<[x]> ok ThinkT510
<metulburr> ^instead
<[x]> T150 ? wat do you mean by this
<ThinkT510> [x]: when somebody mentions your nick it highlights you
<somsip> metulburr: Server Side Include. May require some server changes to work. Never used it myself
<ThinkT510> [x]: so the text is in a different colour
<metulburr> I have added to apache for html include, but couldn't get it to work
<ThinkT510> [x]: at least in xchat (different irc clients handle highlights different ways)
<MonkeyDust> metulburr  php saves the day
<somsip> metulburr: then you either need #apache (possibly) or a site like this http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/howto/ssi.html
<[x]> yea tx for the info ThinkT510
<[x]> who use php in mobile ?
<metulburr> somsip, yup i read through that and adjusted my apache config for that, ut couldn't get it to work still, but i will try #apache
<metulburr> thanks
<[x]> pamp is php client for symbian phones
<Sailor_Moon> hello, dears!
<T_H_X> hi ,mom
<guest_> mom?
<[x]> :|
<[x]> lol
<Sailor_Moon> about file system "UMSDOS"
 * T_H_X wanders off
<Sailor_Moon> lol)
<Sailor_Moon> how to create it under DOS?
<Sailor_Moon> T_H_X: hi, son)
<[x]> :|
<Sailor_Moon> xD
<[x]> umsdos what is that
<guest_> erm... am i missing the joke?
<MonkeyDust> Sailor_Moon  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<[x]> :| monkey
<excervo> hello guys, can't dowload youtube videos with always prompting invalid url
<Sailor_Moon> Monkey: yes, about ubuntu: the ubuntu 4.10 can work unbder UMSDOS fs, so i 'll try
<somsip> excervo: download them with what?
<[x]> excervo,  :D
<MonkeyDust> excervo  use youtube-dl
<excervo> somsip, with miro guys, sorry
<somsip> excervo: no idea then. I'm with MonkeyDust and youtube-dl
<[x]> is there any download manger for ubuntu which automatically download .flv files just like idman ?
<Sailor_Moon> <[x]>: umsdos is fs like fut but with many feautures; it can use linux
<^Morgoth> tify kingcrimson
<MonkeyDust> Sailor_Moon  i guess you're not in the right channel
<somsip> excervo: maybe one for the Miro chat which is listed on their homepage
<excervo> somsip , thanks i'll try that
<somsip> excervo: just #miro apparently
<Sailor_Moon> <[x]> maybe, wget have future - download recursive, with extension ".flv"
<[x]> Sailor_Moon, which irc client using ?
<[x]> how to pick up the .flv link Sailor_Moon
<Sailor_Moon> <[x]> try /version Sailor_Moon
<Sailor_Moon> Monkey: ok
<gordonjcp> [x]: What exactly are you trying to do?
<[x]> VERSION mTCP IRCjr for DOS version May 30 2012 running under DOS 7.10
<excervo> somsip, thanks
<guest_> so is this channel specifically for questions or for ubuntu talk?
<Sailor_Moon> under FreeDOS
<karthick87> I tried to install g++ via using sudo apt-get install build essential but it not work, it warned me message "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?". How can i fix it???
<[x]> gordonjcp, i just need to download flv file which is running on a web page via flash player
<ThinkT510> karthick87: got another package manager running?
<[x]> idman simply pop-ups download this file
<karthick87> ThinkT510: No
<lurraca> I have a question is there any side effect of increasing the limit of open files to 300k for example?
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<[x]> karthick87, indian :O
<guest_> so did anyone see my question?
<[x]> umsddos
<MonkeyDust> guest_  ubuntu support, not ubuntu 'talk'
<[x]> no guest_
<guest_> ok thanks monkey
<[x]> :D lol
<MonkeyDust> !tab > guest_
<ubottu> guest_, please see my private message
<guest_> i didnt see it ubottu?
<guest_> the reason i asked was that i have a question
<somsip> !ask | guest_
<ubottu> guest_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomtomtom> guys my ubuntu update hang
<guest_> ok. i wanted to know if there was any risk to data loss if i boot from a live cd
<nydel> guest_: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<nydel> you may find that very interesting, it still interests me very much and has for years
<[x]> wc hateball
<tomtomtom> first i try to select new server for update then it give me error saying "apt-get locking...."
<[x]> welcome Hatori
<tomtomtom> and now it hang
<ThinkT510> guest_: a livecd doesn't touch your harddrive unless you tell it to
<guest_> i will read it in a little bit
<[x]> !tab Hatori
<guest_> ok thank you thinkt510 i wanted to try ubuntu without risking my windows in the procces if i cant handle it
<no-n> I'm trying to work out what key is right-click for using keyboard as mouse
<no-n> 5 is left
<[x]> ThinkT510, is it possible to use wifi search using live cd
<[x]> :|
<ThinkT510> [x]: sure
<[x]> monitor mode ?
<ServerSage> So I am growing a filesystem from 4TiB to 6TiB. I started the resize2fs several hours ago, and it's still going.  How long does resize2fs usually take to grow 2TiB?
<detective0> hi
<[x]> detective0, :O
<[x]> brb
<tomtomtom> where is ubuntu support staff ?
<ServerSage> Support staff?  I think you may be confused.  This is just a help channel that individuals sit in and help.
<vogxn_cs> i'm having some problems configuring dnsmasq.conf for tftp. is this the right place to ask?
<tomtomtom> ubuntu is buggy
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: What makes you say that?
<MonkeyDust> tomtomtom  this is the ubuntu support channel
<no-n> what's right-click and middle-click for mouse keys?
<tomtomtom> i want to do an update but it hang
<theadmin> tomtomtom: There is no "support staff" here. Canonical does offer commercial, proffessional Ubuntu support. People here, however, are just volunteers.
<tomtomtom> i want to change server and it say " somthing lock"
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: I'm not sure either of those things makes Ubuntu buggy.
<MonkeyDust> tomtomtom  'something' is a bit vague
<theadmin> tomtomtom: Give the exact error
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | tomtomtom
<ubottu> tomtomtom: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<theadmin> no-n: According to xev they are "button 3" and "button 2" respectively, though I'm not sure what you mean by mouse keys
<no-n> using the keyboard for the mouse
<no-n> it's in accessibility options
<theadmin> no-n: Oh that, um... Not sure, sorry, I don't think I have that here
<tomtomtom> ok the error is something like " there's apt-get is running so the update manager can't have change server cos it require to lock the service and no other app can use it
<theadmin> tomtomtom: Just PASTE the exact error here, god
<ServerSage> no-n: Not sure if this will help you or not:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Keyboard_Modifiers
<no-n> sounds like he's trying to use apt-get and update manager at the same time
<no-n> that's not a bug
<MonkeyDust> tomtomtom  use pastebin to show us the exact error
<tomtomtom> Unable to get exclusive lock
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Chances are automatic updates are happening in the background and you are trying to do updates manually.
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Or, you need to do what ThinkT510 suggested earlier.
<no-n> tomtomtom: you can't use apt-get or update manager at the same time or more than once at a time
<no-n> it's not a bug
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | tomtomtom: close all package managers and do the following
<ubottu> tomtomtom: close all package managers and do the following: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tomtomtom> i believe it turn it off on the update manager setting
<tomtomtom> ok
<Frag> was wondering if there is a way i could set my display to 1024x720
<theadmin> Frag: Is that mode supported by your graphic card at all?
<theadmin> Frag: If so, it should be listed as an available resolution
<Frag> yes in windows
<Frag> but i only get off sizes in ubuntu
<theadmin> Frag: Okay, do you see it in available resolutions when you run "xrandr"?
<Frag> how do i run xrandr?
<theadmin> Frag: Open a terminal, type "xrandr" in
<tomtomtom> ahhh ~ now it works but the speed still limit to 40k
<tomtomtom> how to increase that ?
<Frag> no i do not i only see 1280 x 768
<tomtomtom> i remember once i set it somewhere to restrict the download speed
<tomtomtom> 5k B/s is 40k right ?
<Frag> is there a way i could add 1280 x 720?
<theadmin> Frag: Yes, you have to list it in xorg.conf but uh, I'm not sure... Or you can try installing the video driver for your card, the propretiary one
<Frag> i will look for video drivers, thank you
<Frag> i also am having a problem trying to download teamviewer
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Huh?
<tomtomtom> serversage , it is now downloading the package info
<tomtomtom> and the speed is at 5k B/s
<theadmin> Frag: What's the problem? Download the Ubuntu .deb for your architecture at teamviewer.com
<tomtomtom> how to increase that ?
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: You can try a different mirror.
<tomtomtom> all the same giving me this max speed
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: You've tried every single mirror out there, and they all give you 5K/sec?  If so, you're on dial-up.
<ThinkT510> tomtomtom: you said you limited it earlier, to lift the limit you'd need to tell us how you limited it in the first place
<tomtomtom> a few months ago i was annoyed by the update manager hoggin the bandwidth so i limit the speed
<MonkeyDust> Frag  http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx download the .deb, then install it
<tomtomtom> but i forgot how to remove it
<Frag> i did but when i try it install it. it opens sofrware center, and fails when trying to stall it
<tomtomtom> i googled for the solution and then applied it but now i can't find it on google anymore
<MonkeyDust> Frag  install it with gdebi, it's faster and easier
<Guest84468> huh i failed to identify
<Guest84468> nick name
<tomtomtom> how many ways are there to limit the update manager speed ?
<Guest84468> so they gave me guest number
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Many.
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Do you have a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/76download (or similar)?
<MonkeyDust> Guest84468  maybe it's already used by someone else, who registred it
<Guest84468> hmm
<Guest84468> possible
<Guest84468> how r u monkey dust
<tomtomtom> is there any way to check is the speed limited ?
<Frag> how do i run gdebi
<Guest84468> today is my first day on Xchat
<MonkeyDust> Frag  install it, right click on the teamviewer deb, open with gdebi
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: You could start by answering my question.
<Guest84468> :) tom tom tom
<Guest84468> there r three toms
<TomM2> o.o
<ThinkT510> Guest84468: this is a support channel, for chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Frag> do not have gdebi when i right click
<Guest84468> oops
<Guest84468> srry
<MonkeyDust> Frag  install gdebi first
<Guest84468> okie i have a question ThinkT510
<Guest84468> whoom shd i refer to ?
<tomtomtom> serversage yes i got that file
<tomtomtom> and it is set to 5
<fidel> Guest84468: to the channel
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: There ya go.
<ThinkT510> Guest84468: ask it here in the channel
<tomtomtom> so what's the normal setting
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: To delete that file.  Back it up first in case you want it in the future.
<MonkeyDust> tomtomtom  try -1 for infinte
<tomtomtom> -1 ? ok i try that
<Guest84468> ok i have downloaded STA driver for BCM4313 chipset (broadcom) its able to get WL in monitor mode still inject proerty is not available
<tomtomtom> thank guys i've been looking for it  all these while
<ServerSage> tomtomtom: Took me like 30 seconds of googling to find it.  :P
<tomtomtom> now i know 76download
<tomtomtom> i google it for so long and could find it
<tomtomtom> couldn't
<ServerSage> https://www.google.com/search?q=limit+apt+speed&aq=f&oq=limit+apt+speed
<Frag> where do i place the driver file for my video card
<nibbler> Frag, normally you just install it using synaptic/apt, and don't place anything anywhere
<Guest84468> can u help me with wireless driver i have STA driver for BCM4313 chipset ... the driver WL can be switched to monitor mode but sys dosenot support injection
<Frag> all it is just a textfile
<tomtomtom> guest84468 , can't find a nick and saw tom and jerry so i just type tomtomtom
<tomtomtom> thanks guys
<tomtomtom> brb
<ServerSage> Frag: A textfile isn't going to work as a video driver.  :P
<Frag> thats is what the site had for my video card
<Guest84468> no help for me ?
<ServerSage> Does the text file say anything?
<ServerSage> Guest84468: If somebody has any experience with your problem they'll pipe in.
<Guest84468> ok server sage thank u
<ThinkT510> !b43 | Guest84468
<ubottu> Guest84468: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest84468> yes B43 thibkT518
<ThinkT510> !tab | Guest84468
<nibbler> Frag, what is your videocard?  lspci |grep VGA
<ubottu> Guest84468: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Frag> ati
<Frag> the driver has a .run file in a zip file
<Frag> ati radeon hd 6xx
<ThinkT510> Frag: you shouldn't be downloading drivers from websites
<nibbler> Frag, just do sudo apt-get install fglrx
<nibbler> Frag, while you also *could* use the files you downloaded, you are not recommended to - in ubuntu everything is already preconfigured and tested, so if you use the drivers from the repository it'll be smoother most likely
<Frag> what do i do after i install fglrx
<ThinkT510> Guest84468: also you might find that some people are more willing to help if you change your nick away from the annoying guest nicks
<nibbler> Frag, i guess a reboot would not hurt....
<danilo> hi all
<danilo> I'm new here, will read a bit
<Frag> i have rebooted
<nibbler> Frag, possibly "sudo aticonfig --initial --force" - i thought thats done automatically, but im not 10% sure anymore
<MonkeyDust> Guest84468  type /nick something_else
<sachael> could anyone tell me if they have /etc/acpi/events/sleepbtn that calls ../sleep.sh or ../sleepbtn.sh? I'm not sure if I added them but something is screwing up my suspend :(
<nibbler> Frag, after wich another reboot (or restarting your display manager) might activate it
<sachael> for that matter, do I need acpi?
<nibbler> sachael, don't have any of those
<nibbler> sachael, but the file is in the package acpi-support
<sachael> nibbler: do you have acpi installed? see if you have the command "acpi", 12.04 btw
<nibbler> no, don'thave it installed it seems
<sachael> nibbler: thanks. it seems for some reason i have acpi installed. So possibly that is messing up my suspend/resume
<ThinkT510> sachael: i doubt suspend/resume will work without acpi
<Frag> thank you all for your great help, teamviewer has installed but display drivers will not
<sachael> ThinkT510: wow, this is some sorta mess. I vaguelly recall installing acpi (or acpi-support) for whatever reason. apparently nvidia drivers need acpi
<ThinkT510> sachael: acpi should've been installed by default
<sachael> how were the open source nvidia drivers called? nouveau? do they work well with suspend?
<ThinkT510> sachael: its machine dependent
<ThinkT510> sachael: i've never used suspend or hibernate
<sachael> great D: well, gotta hit google
<ThinkT510> sachael: what is the output of lsmod
<sachael> ThinkT510: http://pastebin.com/Tr2j3ZXk
<scatterp> hi could anyone help me set up my webcam please i have a sew3035 i have tried in virtual box vmware and ubuntu with no luck so far ?
<MonkeyDust> scatterp  install cheese for your webcam, sudo apt-get install cheese
<Fabiano> wow.. good memories using irc - havent using it for long years
<colin_> greetings
<scatterp> MonkeyDust, installed the cam is not visible there
<ThinkT510> sachael: hmm, what hardware are you using? laptop?
<sachael> ThinkT510: yes, HP Mini 311c
<TJ-> sachael: I use suspend with nivida and nouveau without problems
<sachael> TJ-: well, im not sure if it's the video, more like acpi, but nvidia is depenedent on acpi
<sachael> im gonna restart to check out how it works now, brb
<Fabiano> anyone from Brazil?
<bkc_> scatterp: virtualbox? have you enabled usb-support?
<colin_> i'm trying to install Ubuntu on an HP e-pc C10, problem is i have no blank cd-roms and the machine can only boot from USB-FDD but i only have a USB Flash drive, is it possible to format the flashdrive as a USB-FDD and initiate an Ubuntu install from it? maybe a net-install?
<scatterp> bkc_, yes the webcam installs and the display is black
<bkc_> colin_: yes
<colin_> bkc_ any pointers? urls?
<Fabiano> how are you?
<ThinkT510> Fabiano: this is a support channel, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<scatterp> bkc_,  this seems to be a common problem the soloution is suppose to be to use vmware....
<bkc_> scatterp: unetbootin or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<colin_> was that meant for me?
<scatterp> bkc_,  that wasnt for me right ?
<bkc_> scatterp: sorry...
<bkc_> colin_: yes :)
<colin_> that only covers USB Mass Storage not USB-FDD
<bkc_> colin_: also, under "Put the installer on...", note #9 as it is important :)
<nibbler> colin_, http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_pxe_install_server - if you can boot from network
<danilo> hi all, I've a problem with php5-imagick package, one of our server is running Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64bit and it's serving php-generate pages (among other services) since 2010, everything is fine, but lately we needed to install imagemagick support for php as we need to add some features
<bkc_> colin_: same stuff, different name :)
<danilo> when I try in to install the php5-imagick package, it complains: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<danilo>   php5-imagick: Depends: phpapi-20090626
<danilo>  php5 --version                                                                                                          [/home/danilo]
<danilo> PHP 5.2.10-2ubuntu6.5 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.7 (cli) (built: May 21 2010 06:30:21)
<danilo> I've tried some suggestions I've found on internet, with no luck
<bkc_> scatterp: vmware doesn't solve anything is the hardware isn't supported by ubuntu...
<nibbler> danilo, did you activate any 3rd party repos?
<colin_> bkc_ well not really, the machine is usb1 not usb2.0 so it cant boot from usb mass storage, i would need to emulate a USB-FDD
<danilo> @nibbler, I'm not sure, I check right now
<colin_> nibbler: ill look into that, could work
<scatterp> bkc_,  so what can i do ?
<nibbler> colin_, first check if "network boot" is an option on your machine, if it is, it will work
<colin_> it is
<bkc_> colin_: try this one: http://www.pauljoyceuk.com/codex/2012/installing-ubuntu-from-usb-fdd/
<danilo> @nibbler it doesn't seem so ( or are these 3rd-party deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted
<danilo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted
<danilo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
<danilo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security universe
<danilo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<FloodBot1> danilo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danilo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security multiverse
<bkc_> scatterp: either write the driver yourself, or wait until someone does it for you :)
<nibbler> colin_, good ;-) its basically: configure a dhcp server to provide the right extra options, set up an tftp server to supply the install image, all you need is found on the minimal netboot iso if i'm right - for that reason there might be some extra work necessary in the end (like "apt-get install gnome" ;)
<wtommy55> I'm having trouble booting my Lubuntu installation. After I choose the OS and kernel in grub the screen goes black and just stays like that. No loading screen appears.
<colin_> dont need gnome XD
<danilo> ehm I flooded, I think I'm not using 3rd party-repos
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | wtommy55
<ubottu> wtommy55: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nibbler> wtommy55, remove the splash and quiet options from the kernel line (e in grub)
<danilo> are http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner and similar third-party?
<scatterp> ok thx
<nibbler> danilo, these should be properly tested, was more concerned about PPAs or such
<sachael> is pm-suspend the correct command to suspend from terminal?
<beautiair> z eghkc
<nibbler> sachael, at least i keep using it and it works well
<TJ-> scatterp: It would be helpful if you could read the USB Vendor:Product ID from the sew3035's driver .inf file
<danilo> @nibbler, thanks, I've seen that api-20090626 package is a virtual package provided by php5-cgi, php5-cli and similar, which I've already installed (
<cat-orze> hi catalin, are you catalan?
<danilo> (in fact php5 is working fine)
<ThinkT510> danilo: drop the @ its not needed in irc and some clients won't highlight if you add it
<sachael> ok, another question: is on vanilla ubuntu uswsusp installed?
<MonkeyDust> sachael  no
<MonkeyDust> sachael  i never installed it manually and it isnt there, so no
<bkc_> scatterp: could you paste the output of lsusb :)
<sachael> lol, wtf was I doing on this laptop :D i hosed it pretty well
<killerspec> hi
<Hatori> hi killerspec
<killerspec> Newbie here was wondering if anyone able to help me out
<danilo> ThinkT510 thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> killerspec  start xith a question
<MonkeyDust> w
<killerspec> I am trying to follow something I found on line about my wireless and it is say that I need to type something in a text edit all cool till I try save it into a file that it says I have no permission to use
<IdleOne> killerspec: hit ALT+F2, in the box type: gksudo gedit /file/to/edit
<killerspec> ok cool brb going to give it a bash
<colin_> no dont use bash, use sudo :P
<danilo> so, anybody have dealt with this phpapi-20090626 problem? (it won't install php5-imagick on 10.04.4 LTS because it's missing that virtual-package, but even reinstalling php5-cgi didn't help)
<pio_> update from 8.10 to 12.04 - is this possible or should I reinstall?
<bkc_> colin_: you'll need some form of SHell, might as well use the bundled bash ;)
<ThinkT510> pio_: reinstall
<cfhowlett> pio_: not possible reinstall
<colin_> true ;)
<pio_> thanks
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: not so much "not possible" as "not worth the hassle"
<cfhowlett> gordonjcp: OK - 6 of 1
<gordonjcp> cfhowlett: it would be a great way to spend a particularly dismal weekend, if you're into boredom and self-harm
<Guest84468> hello gordon
<colin_> no wonder it's not booting from USB, USB ports are not sourcing any power O_o just checked with a multimeter after i noticed the led on the usbdrive not lighting up
<colin_> PoS machine
<killerspec> Thanks a million Idleone that worked perfectly
<IdleOne> sure thing
<colin_> so it's either pxe or cdrom
<bkc_> colin_: pxe, it's really simple actually :)
<bkc_> I have a pxe-server @home just for installing computers. it also doubles as a mid-station repo (so I don't have to download the packages multiple times)
<colin_> gotta pull some more cat6 first XD
<bkc_> colin_: ;)
<bkc_> colin_: cat5e works just as well thou :) but cat7 is awesome for installation (wiring-wise, not computer-installation)
<colin_> i have cat6 in my whole appartment
<cfhowlett> colin_: what?!  oh. cat 6 not .. nevermind
<colin_> 90% of it is connected through a PoE switch
<colin_> currently installing hardware and cabling for home-automation and security
<colin_> this box is going to be a place holder for 1 of the servers handling physical frontdoor access and security
<colin_> i <3 oss
<colin_> at the moment my appartment looks more like a scifi movie set than an actual house
<alison> salut
<bkc_> colin_: ... paranoid much? ;)
<ThinkT510> !fr | alison
<ubottu> alison: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alison> salut
<alison> salut
<belgianguy> my system is locking up lately, is there any way I can check what happened?
<actionParsnip> belgianguy: check your RAM using memtest in Grub
<colin_> bkc_ no not paranoid, just worried about insurance not covering a burglar being mauled by my dogs
<belgianguy> actionParsnip: ah, ok, will do that first
<ThinkT510> belgianguy: also check /var/log/syslog
<bkc_> colin_: ooh :P pro-tip: get a better camera ;)
<colin_> why would i need a better camera?
<nibbler> colin_, usb power has to be requested by device/drive, only 50mA or such are there "for free"
<bkc_> colin_: 640x480 ?
<colin_> nibbler i know, but it should register 5v at all times
<bkc_> nibbler: 500mA...
<wtommy55> I tried removing "quiet" and "spash" and I added nomodeset as well. Lubuntu still goes to a black screen.
<colin_> bkc_ not following
<nibbler> bkc_, 500mA only if requested by the driver
<bkc_> colin_: it could turn the power off thou, if it can't register anything on the port...
<bkc_> nibbler: that's high-power-mode for usb3...
<nibbler> wtommy55, try also adding noapic nolapic acpi=off lacpi=off (not sure which one is the right, but too many won't hurt)
<wtommy55> nibbler, can I try them all at once?
<colin_> might just get the actual server thats supposed to go in there ready and install an os on that
<colin_> bkc_ but a camera wont do any good
<colin_> would even be more evidence against the dogs
<nibbler> bkc_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Power
<colin_> ;)
<nibbler> wtommy55, you can
<bkc_> colin_: never mind the camera-note... got you mixed up with the other guy ^^ support-channels >.<
<bigbird> exit
<colin_> bkc_ the thing is that i have 2 working dogs (malinois) that are supposed to be locked up when off-duty
<bkc_> colin_: ooh... well... those dogs sure bite hard ^^ I've had a few :)
<colin_> already had a break-in once where the 'burglar' removed the glass out of my front-door
<colin_> didnt force anything
<bkc_> removed that glass? o.O
<ThinkT510> !ot | colin_
<ubottu> colin_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gons31> cool stuf found today : http://bit.ly/PmHFVW
<colin_> ThinkT510: yes sir!
<colin_> bkc_ #ubuntu-offtopic if you're interested ;)
<killerspec> Sorry to bug you all.... is there any good sites with information about wireless security ? I have a wireless modem at work and since I work right next door to student accomadation I keep getting unwelcome guests sucking the life from my net. A mate was saying something about aircrack-ng to help me find the weak points in my wireless.
<colin_> killerspec hak5.org
<killerspec> thanks colin
<colin_> np
<aguadito> killerspec - you're using what security? wep?
<nibbler> Killeroid, use wpa enterprise encryption and you should be fine, unless you have gessable user/password - and of course check your servers certificate on authenticating
<cfhowlett> Killerspec aircrack isn't suported here
<colin_> nibbler wifi security is a bit offtopic and you can never be sure about malicious intent
<nibbler> colin_, with these linux users you can never be sure about malicious intent.....
<actionParsnip> killerspec: you can also use MAC filtering to help security
<ZaNeIuM> i got a system on my network what is running win7 (all my media files) but every once in a wile (when i run newsleacher, or emule - perhaps turrents) all my linux devices no longer see my network/workgroup. it isnt untill i reboot the win system that then everything sees eachother - what causes this
<D-Chymera> hi guys, why does shotwell make new "optimized" versions of my pics and displays those instead of the original? how can I stop it from doing that?
<killerspec> I am using WPA2 security with a seriously random password made up of capitals lower cases numbers and what ever else I have on my keyboard. Problem with setting up MAC address filters (I think that is what its called) is that I do have random folks that need to use my net when they are in my business. By the way the password is 12 charaters long at this point I must also add that I am changing it at least once a month if not more
<scatterp> killerspec, does it have wps enabled?
<scatterp> can any one tell me how to identify which usb device is using which loaded module ?
<killerspec> When it comes to aircrack-ng sorry I wasn't asking for support. To be honest it all sounds to involved to get into
<Ben64> killerspec: that should be plenty to keep people out
<TJ-> killerspec: Is it possible that *someone* has gained access to the web-based control panel of the router? When did you last rotate the admin password? Is it secure?
<actionParsnip> scatterp: sudo lshw | less     use cursor to scroll down, it should show the driver to device link
<killerspec> ummm what is wps ?
<scatterp> actionParsnip, thx
<actionParsnip> killerspec: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=wps
<killerspec> I change my admin password every friday afternoon
<ThinkT510> killerspec: unless i'm missing something it sounds like you got a keylogger or rootkit
<Shazer[2]> Hey guys.
<killerspec> ok great
<Shazer[2]> I downloaded flash from the adobe site.
<Shazer[2]> And I'm given 3 things when extracted, and .so file, a README and a /usr/ file?
<Shazer[2]> What do I do from there?
<ThinkT510> !flash | Shazer[2]
<ubottu> Shazer[2]: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MonkeyDust> Shazer[2]  you don't need it from the site
<actionParsnip> Shazer[2]: you copy the libflashplugin.so file to your browser's plugins folder
<lotuspsychje> i found a cool firefox addon for flash alternative
<TJ-> killerspec: What's the router? Maybe you can enhance the logging on it so it sends it to your Ubuntu system's syslogd ?
<actionParsnip> Shazer[2]: or you can install it the easier way and use the repos
<killerspec> is there some sort of program that can check if I have a keylogger or rootkit ? One that you can recommend
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  share it with the channel
<actionParsnip> lotuspsychje: me too, chrome :)
<Shazer[2]> alright actionParsnip will do.
<Shazer[2]> :)
<lotuspsychje> open with..addon+ SMplayer addon
<lotuspsychje> so you can rightmouse a youtube and open with
<aguadito> why doesn't my computer respect the dim settings i have?
<lotuspsychje> just need to add smplayer on the opwith addon list, does the trick
<lotuspsychje> actionParsnip:what is your called?
<actionParsnip> lotuspsychje: chrome
<actionParsnip> lotuspsychje: it has flash built in, works well
<lotuspsychje> actionParsnip: ah ic, does chromium too?
<actionParsnip> lotuspsychje: no but you can hack the config to use the chrom plugin
<lotuspsychje> actionParsnip:does chrome use adobe flash or own build-in version?
<lotuspsychje> !info chrome > lotuspsychje
<actionParsnip> lotuspsychje: as far as I am aware, chrome will use the adobe flash if it is installed but will use it's own if not
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: chrome isn't in the repos
<geekbri> I thought chrome only used its own flash?
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<actionParsnip> geekbri: no, the flash plugin is proprietary, so isn't in the open source chromium
<jolaren> Where is the standard location of user email? Root apparently has 200 gig mamil
<jolaren> mail
<geekbri> ah yes sorry, for Chromium yes, but for chrome it is different :)
<geekbri> Chrome != Chromium :)
<L3top> aguadito: is this a laptop?
<actionParsnip> geekbri: similar though
<geekbri> very much so yes
<jolaren> root (112.68 GB in 1) ( I'd really like to remove the mail but dont know how)
<Pici> jolaren: /var/spool/mail/
<jolaren> thxx Pici 1
<jolaren> Pici: Got any tips on seeing what filled it?
<aguadito> L3top,  yes its a laptop
<Pici> jolaren: nothing other than looking through the file
<aguadito> and yes i have checked both plugged and unplugged settings
<aguadito> no matter what if i walk away from my screen it goes dim despite the settings
<TJ-> jolaren: See /var/log/mail*
<jolaren> Pici: well couldt open it anyway
<jolaren> TJ-: wll do that
<Pici> jolaren: you'd need to use sudo
<L3top> aguadito: so is this on startup as well? Or only on resume from sleep?
<jolaren> Pici: I'm not re--rded!
<digen> Hello
<cfhowlett> digen: greetings
<digen> Can anyone point me to a tested preseed Ubuntu 12.04 guide on the web ?
<digen> cfhowlett: Greetings !
<ouyes> digen, tested pressed?
<digen> ouyes: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<digen> ouyes: I've tried the instructions in the link but it doesn't work.
<ouyes> digen, it is so simple to install, what version of installation are you using?
<ouyes> digen, usb or cd?
<ouyes> digen, desktop or server?
<digen> ouyes: 12.04 Desktop using CD.
<[x]> Abhijit->
<[x]> [x]->
<ouyes> digen, I have all kinds of installation of ubuntu
<ouyes> digen, tell me what is your problem, where is wrong in your installation
<abe_> help me
<Pici> !ask | abe_
<ubottu> abe_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<digen> ouyes: The automated installation never happens. The installer boots by default to prompt for installation instructions like language etc.
<ouyes> ouyes, I always unplug the ethernet cable before installation, and also leave the network configuration blank
<ouyes> digen, YOU MEAN text mode? no graphic?
<digen> ouyes: In graphics mode without the automation.
<Agalloch> Hi guys, can you please help me? Squirellmail: Error: Connection dropped by IMAP server: here are some logs: http://pastebin.com/BDqa3JCE
<TJ-> digen: Which preseed method are you using?
<L3top> !remaster | digen
<ubottu> digen: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<digen> TJ-: File preseeding.
<ouyes> digen, you need a few basic settings even in the automatic installation process
<TJ-> digen: "/cdrom/preseed.cfg"  ?
<abe_> I had a problem on ubuntu 12:04. My desktop can not enter. message connection to X server lost. please help
<ouyes> digen, automation does not mean you just need to plug your cd into your cd drive and power the pc
<ouyes> abe_, you update your vga driver?
<abe_> yes
<abe_> ouyes
<[x]> :D
<L3top> digen, you could remaster your own and seed it however you like, including partitioning scheme... but this is undesired behavior for most... so you would have to do it yourself.
<abe_> my notebook asus 1225c
<abe_> i install ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> abe_: did it load X at one time? or did you never have X after install?
<digen> TJ-: I'm specifying it as "file = /cdrom/preseed/myfile.seed"
<abe_> L3top after install
<ouyes> L3top, he or she got the failure after an update for the vga
<TJ-> digen: Show us the complete kernel command-line you're using
<extremis> bonjour
<abe_> i install cedarview-drm and complete
<ThinkT510> !fr | extremis
<ubottu> extremis: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L3top> abe_: So it never had X, or it had X and updating your driver stopped it?
<abe_> my update X is complete
<L3top> abe_: what is your native language? Chances are this will go smoother in that.
<abe_> L3top
<Agalloch> Hi guys, can you please help me? Squirellmail: Error: Connection dropped by IMAP server: here are some logs: http://pastebin.com/BDqa3JCE
<Iceman_B> um, where does the SSHd store it's config?
<abe_> L3top indonesian
<abe_> :(
<dr_willis> Iceman_B:  system configs? /etc/sshd/ i think
<gordonjcp> Iceman_B: /etc/ssdh usually
<Iceman_B> oki, I'll have a look
<Iceman_B> tnx
<dr_willis> somewhere in /etc/
<gordonjcp> */etc/sshd if I'm not being dyslexic
<err-or> abe_: maybe #ubuntu-id is better. its an indonesian channel
<L3top> !id | abe_
<ubottu> abe_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<gordonjcp> Iceman_B: "dpkg -L openssh-server" will tell you more than you can possibly want to know
<Iceman_B> gordonjcp: it returned about 40 lines of locations
<Iceman_B> o_ô
<dr_willis> and how many are in /etc/
<dr_willis> ;)
<Iceman_B> 15
<Iceman_B> perhaps /etc/init/ssh.conf possible?
<dr_willis> there ya go.  i dont recall the original question now...
<TJ-> abe_'s problem was likely due to one of the cedarview-drm post-inst actions - it has to replace "lightdm.conf", but there can be problems apparently
<Iceman_B> I want to fiddle with my SSHD config
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Iceman_B> ello BluesKaj
<dr_willis> Iceman_B:  /etc/init is upstart stuff
<dr_willis> Iceman_B:  /etc/sshd   would be where to look
<TJ-> Iceman_B: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<err-or> Iceman_B: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Iceman_B> err-or: thanks
<gordonjcp> Iceman_B: yup, and from that you can probably work out what you're looking for
<Iceman_B> strangely, "dpkg -L openssh-server" doesnt; point to any sshd directory
<Iceman_B> but yeah, I knwo what I want to change so should be good
<dr_willis>  perhaps its /etc/ssh  im on m y phone so cant look
<gordonjcp> Iceman_B: somewhere in that lot you should see some files in /etc/sshd
<dr_willis>  tab completion makes me lazy
<TJ-> Iceman_B: That's correct - and you wouldn't want the package to contains any files for /etc/ssh/ either! Those files are generated by the post-install scripts and take account of pre-existing configuration files and keys
<Iceman_B> TJ-: eeh, that;s too hard for me to follow :(
<TJ-> Iceman_B: The package includes an example config: "/usr/share/doc/openssh-client/examples/sshd_config"
<Iceman_B> all I know is that I have been upgrading this server over the years from release to release
<dr_willis> the install process makes the config files....   ;)
<Iceman_B> so maybe stuff got contaminiated or something
<Iceman_B> but er got where I needed to go
<TJ-> Iceman_B: Yes... each time the package is upgraded the package-manager and post-install scripts check for the existence of the configuration files, and check if there are changes needed. If so, the package-manager will offer choices (keep existing/replace/show diff)
<Iceman_B> totally OT: playing Zelda music in the background makes this stuff feel more epic
<scatterp> does any one know about porting drivers from mac to linux ?
<ikonia> scatterp: totally different OS
<actionParsnip> scatterp: is there no Linux driver for what you need?
<Brustofski-Fan> How can i theme unity panel ... got the gtk theme changed need unity panel and window theme?
<TJ-> scatterp: I sent you several messages earlier about that device but you didn't respond
<TJ-> scatterp: It would be helpful if you could tell us the USB Vendor:Product ID of the device. If you've plugged it in on Ubuntu "lsusb" will show it. I'm looking at the Windows driver .inf file and there are 5 different IDs used in that product
<biopyte> hi, i'm running a gnome desktop with 3x3 workspaces on a notebook. my idea is to connect another monitor, so i have 2 hardware displays. the notebook display should keep the 3x3 workspace,  the exernal screen displays a different desktop and works somehow as a system monitor. i think thats almost impossible to do, but I ask you, just in case ... any idea?
<TJ-> biopyte: configure it as multiple X sessions. Easy to do with the Nvidia X Settings tool, can't tell you about the ATI option
<biopyte> TJ-, thanks, multiple X ... get it. i have intel onboard graphics here.
<sachael> long shot but, anyone got to change menu shortcuts in ROX in 12.04? The old methods with gconf-editor and gtkc-2.0 aren't working anymore
<biopyte> TJ-, so, basically you got my idea and you think i can do that?
<TJ-> biopyte: Not sure how to do it with the 'standard' display configuration app... You may have to resort to creating a custom xorg.conf
<actionParsnip> sachael: is there not a conf file for it?
<TJ-> biopyte: I used to do it myself, but now I find xinerama more useful as I want to drag windows from one display to another
<biopyte> ok, cool
<sachael> actionParsnip: sadly no, you have to enable can-chance-accels and manually do it, but that gtkrc option doesn't seem to work anymore
<biopyte> i need one flexible working environment and one static system monitor ... you got the idea.   thanks
<digen> TJ: http://pastebin.com/fNX3B06w
<sachael> actionParsnip: oh wait, there is a config file. Weird, it was never promoted, only a much harder way was shown
<actionParsnip> sachael: http://roscidus.com/desktop/node/163  may help
<resuremade> Good day. How can I open port 2777? I've used uhw (sudo uhw allow 2777), but I still can't connect to it (that port is used by irssi proxy)
<TJ-> digen: As I understood it, you also need to pass the "auto" option don't you?
<Brustofski-Fan> How do i theme unity?
<sachael> actionParsnip: yeah, i found those files. It used to be that you had to do some black magic to change accelerator keys, even google still returns that as result
<Iceman_B> okay differnet question
<actionParsnip> sachael: try in #rox
<Iceman_B> whats a good tool to quickly and securely wipe an hdd?
<Iceman_B> I need to turn in a laptop
<aguadito> rm -rf *
<actionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<actionParsnip> !ops | aguadito
<ubottu> aguadito: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ThinkT510> Iceman_B: dd (not quick though)
<aguadito> wat
<digen> TJ-:  Can you shed more light on it or give an example ?
<aguadito> actionParsnip, emergency? relax man
<Iceman_B> aguadito: I said wipe, not delete files
<Iceman_B> but thanks for thinking with me
<actionParsnip> aguadito: users run commands from here, running that command is highly destructive
<TJ-> Iceman_B: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdX" where X is the device you're wiping. That'll fill it with pseudo-random data. For a faster option you can zero the drive with "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX"
<aguadito> he asked how to wipe a hdd that will do it
<ferni> Iceman_B: shred
<actionParsnip> Iceman_B: you can use dban or dd on an unmounted partition
<aguadito> yea sudo shred is good too
<aguadito> sudo dd
<Iceman_B> actionParsnip: I';ll check out DBAN, thanks
<TJ-> digen: The documentation you linked to earlier tells you. For an automatic install the option "auto " followed by one of the other options such as "url|file|priority|..." is requred
<MonkeyDust> Iceman_B  in a terminal, type apt-cache show wipe
<Iceman_B> MonkeyDust: what does the command do?
<MonkeyDust> you can find out, by typing what I just suggested
<MonkeyDust> Iceman_B  it thoroughly erases disks
<Iceman_B> I assume it wont wipe my disk immediately?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: That's amazing! Never knew apt-cache was that powerful :p
<woosim> hello I just restarted my computer and somehow I can't do anything in the sound settings. Seems like he doesn't recognize my soundcard anymore. It worked fine before I restarted. Might this be connected with some of the last updates? Did anybody experience similar issuesor does anybody have an advice on what to do?
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, perhaps a warning is in order in the same sentence as the command
<woosim> I'm using the current ubuntu btw
<TJ-> Iceman_B: "apt-cache show" gives you details of the named package, in that case, "wipe"
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  we're here to learn :)
<Iceman_B> thanks
<Iceman_B> thats what I wanted to know
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: next time I want to erase a disk I'll use apt-cache :D
<Iceman_B> ah sorry, I forgot to mention, this is a triple-boot laptop I need to erase
<Iceman_B> so I'll probably use a DBAN
<Brustofski-Fan> I changed the gtk theme but now how do i change the ugly black panel and window boarder????
<klawd_prime> hi! i have some problems with my aptitude. it always wants me to uninstall most of my packages. is there a way to clean the configs?
<TJ-> Iceman_B: If you're wiping the entire hard drive you'd refer to it by its device name, e.g. "/dev/sdx". If you want to wipe a single partition, you'd do e.g. "/dev/sdXY" where that is device X, partition Y
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | klawd_prime
<ubottu> klawd_prime: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<swmy> klawd_prime: apt-get autoremove?
<Iceman_B> TJ-: no, everything needs to go
<Iceman_B> MFT, MBR, everything
<TJ-> Iceman_B: Then the form "/dev/sdX" is the one to address the device
<actionParsnip> klawd_prime: i suggest you use apt-get in future
<klawd_prime> actionParsnip: dude.
<klawd_prime> actionParsnip: can debian guys please figure out their goddamn package management?
<klawd_prime> im on a friends PC and I always have problems with the packages
<klawd_prime> some people use aptitude, some apt-get and some both
<klawd_prime> and everybody says their way is the best
<actionParsnip> klawd_prime: its still dpkg doing the work.
<Vide> hi, using the cron resource, how can I put the cronjobs in separated and dedicated tabs in /etc/cron.d, not in the user's crontab?
<klawd_prime> and it always seems to screw everything up
<digen> TJ-:  Isn't the auto option only when specifying URL ?
<actionParsnip> klawd_prime: apt-get can manage multiarch, which ubuntu is now
<Vide> I thought about "target" but it doesn't work that way
<klawd_prime> it is now. but broken?
<Vide> hi sorry wrong channel :D
<actionParsnip> klawd_prime: why do you think nearly 100%  of the Ubuntu official guides use apt-get?
<TJ-> digen: "auto 	auto-install/enable"
<actionParsnip> klawd_prime: try:   sudo apt-get -f install
<klawd_prime> will, hold on
<klawd_prime> lookin good, thanks actionParsnip
<randomDude> can i reset iptables rules by editing a file? or does it have to be done on an online machine with commands ?
<y4h0> ls
<y4h0> he
<y4h0> hey
<woosim> nobody any idea what to do if the sound is just gone after a reboot?
<actionParsnip> randomDude: http://pikt.org/pikt/samples/reset_iptables.html
<MonkeyDust> randomDude  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<TJ-> randomDude: If the rules are saved/loaded to/from a file, you can edit that file ready for next boot/reload. You can change active rules using the "iptables" command
<digen> TJ-:  DM ?
<actionParsnip> woosim: try:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*     wait 10 seconds then try sound things
<designbybeck> woosim: did you try to reboot and/or shutdown restart one more time ?
<designbybeck> or that ;)
<gry> y4h0, hi
<randomDude> TJ-: is this just an assumption of yours? or do you know the file from which IPtables loads its rules from ?
<woosim> the weird thing is that I can still see settings in the alsamixer from the bash
<designbybeck> actionParsnip: might something like that cause 12.10 to only play mono sound?
<actionParsnip> designbybeck: Quantal isn't supported here
<designbybeck> i only have sound coming out of one speaker on my netbook after putting 12.10 better 2 on there
<TJ-> randomDude: The file that rules are saved to depends on what 'firewall' package(s) the system is using - different packages will save to different files.
<actionParsnip> designbybeck: ask in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<designbybeck> well no one ansered on +1
<designbybeck> when is release day?
<designbybeck> 26th
<designbybeck> ?
<actionParsnip> designbybeck: doesn't make it supported here
<actionParsnip> designbybeck: I'm in the channel
<ikonia> designbybeck: you never asked in +1
<TJ-> randomDude: "iptables" is just a configuration tool for the kernel's netfilters; other tools can change the rules too without needing "iptables"
<ikonia> lies don't go down well
<actionParsnip> designbybeck: please respect the channelpolicies
<designbybeck> it was a week or so ago ikonia and actionParsnip
<ikonia> designbybeck: then try again in the correct channel if you've not asked for over a week
<MonkeyDust> designbybeck  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule    in  hongkong it's 12h later than in new york
<designbybeck> Thank you MonkeyDust
<randomDude> TJ-: I'm I actually using zentyal, which had a rule to only allow ssh access from a specific ip address. I no longer have access to that IP address, but I do have the server offline with its harddrive attached to a recovery machine... I just need to reset the firewall rules
<randomDude> TJ-: I just assumed zentyal-firewall was manipulating IPtable commands
<TJ-> randomDude: Ahhh OK. My guess would be there's a file under /etc/ someplace with the rules saved into it.
<TJ-> randomDude: The search oracle tells me you'd be looking in /etc/zentyal/hooks/ ... my guess is searching for port 22 would find it: "egrep -rn 22 /etc/zentyal/*"
<theplanet> im trying to remove all the extra kubuntu-desktop packaged installed and start using lxde
<theplanet> but apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop is not removing anything else but something called "ubuntu-dekstop"
<theplanet> i want all the K* apps deleted too!
<ikonia> theplanet: it's a metapacakge
<theplanet> ikonia, how do i do waht i want to do, please
<IdleOne> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<theplanet> damn
<theplanet> you have a trigger for every scenario
<IdleOne> almost
<ikonia> theplanet: what do you actually want to do
<theplanet> that seems to require a default lubuntu system while i have a default kubuntu system
<bipul> Any one here who has used Tivoli in ubuntu  for network monitoring  perpose.
<theplanet> ikonia, i want what !purelxde explained
<actionParsnip> theplanet: just remove all the package names with kde in them, the rest will remove itself
<IdleOne> theplanet: install lubuntu-desktop and then follow the intrucstions in the link the bot gave you
<actionParsnip> theplanet: sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep kde | awk {'print $2'}`
<actionParsnip> theplanet: gets rid of all KDE apps :)
<theplanet> actionParsnip, thanks½
<theplanet> !
<IdleOne> that way would work also but will leave you without a GUi after reboot, which is why i suggest you install lubuntu-desktop first (can be installed afterwards though)
<bipul> Any one here who has used Tivoli in ubuntu  for network monitoring  perpose.? :(
<L3top> !anyone | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<actionParsnip> bipul: we used to use it where I work. We moved to HP openview
<bipul> Does Any one here who has used Tivoli in ubuntu  for network monitoring  perpose.? :( *
<bipul> actionParsnip,  :) can you help me in it
<actionParsnip> bipul: not use Tivoli under Linux, sorry
<bipul> actionParsnip,  can i pm you ?
<actionParsnip> bipul: sure
<bipul> actionParsnip,  Thank's alot
<shankar> hellO!
<shankar> anyone here?
<shankar> hello!
<actionParsnip> shankar: nobody here at all
<shankar> <Respond >
<shankar> respond>>>
<shankar> respond please>>
<shankar> dark
<shankar> respond dark
<twitchie> !patience | shankar
<ubottu> shankar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<designbybeck> when trying to find out if a program is running or not "ps aux | grep PROGRAMNAME
<designbybeck> " does the aux show all processes?
<shankar> okay! my bad! sorry!
<shankar> That forum didnt help!
<shankar> I am waiting>>>
<twitchie> shankar: what seems to be the problem?
<TJ-> designbybeck: That's BSD syntax, but yes, it should. Unix/Linux syntax would be "-efly"
<Guest90288> can we upate to 12.10 beta 2 from 12.04
<shankar> regarding USB boot of ubuntu 11.10
<designbybeck> TJ-:  oh?!  ... so ps -efly | grep NAME
<twitchie> designbybeck: ps --help    or man ps
<shankar> I've used the software UNetbootin and mount the iso of ubuntu 11.10 on a flash drive..
<twitchie> !details | shankar
<ubottu> shankar: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<designbybeck> looking now twitchie
<kayak> Hi!
<sunk8> Hey shankar I missed your question, what was it please?
<shankar> and all i see is an underscore beeping on a black screen
<sunk8> Shankar do you want to test Ubuntu 11.10 on a computer or just boot it from a USB?
<shankar> anyone here apart from join and leave logs??
<yellamo> http://www.reddit.com/r/Images/comments/10q24o/the_real_jesus_christ_is_alive/
<shankar> test ubuntu 11.10
<yellamo> http://www.reddit.com/r/Images/comments/10q24o/the_real_jesus_christ_is_alive/
<shankar> on the computer
<AdminByDay> Has anyone on this channel gotten multipathing working successfully with a Nexsan DATABeast in either Hardy or Lucid?  It's got me pulling my hair.
<sunk8> Oh! Why don't you boot from the ISO file saved on a hard disk? Shankar
<designbybeck> twitchie: when I -aux instead of just aux It told me this: Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<shankar> I want a standalone ubuntu 11.10 installed on my computer...
<twitchie> designbybeck: yeah dont put the - in
<daniele_> connect calvino.freenode.net
<daniele_> \connect calvino.freenode.net
<sunk8> What's the preferred partition table shankar?
<designbybeck> but that is the BSD without correct?
<TJ-> designbybeck: BSD doesn't precede options with the "-"
<aguadito> why does ubuntu not respect my power settings?!?
<shankar> I'm not getting the installer options post restarting.
<dark_> \connect
<aguadito> it dims/suspends after like 5-10 min despite me saying to never do anything for any
<sunk8> shankar I used this webpage to install 12.10 beta 2 on my computer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<dark_> anybody here me
<twitchie> dark_: it is /connect servername
<designbybeck> so some commands can be used without the - but some can't TJ- ?
<TJ-> aguadito: What GPU does it have?
<actionParsnip> sunk8: 12.10 isn't supported here util release day
<sunk8> unetbootin gave me a lot of trouble there are several alternatives
<x-CupCake-x> hello?
<dark_> grub2 final or not
<shankar> I've made a USB installer buddy.. and I want to run ubuntu 11.10 installer from this bootable flash drive....
<twitchie> designbybeck: correct like "ps a" and "ps -A" if you do "ps --help" it will show you the options
<TJ-> designbybeck: No, the "ps" command is available on multiple operating systems and on, say, BSD, it expects different options. The program is built to accept three options forms: BSD, Unix, and GNU
<sunk8> actionparsnip: I was just giving an example
<dark_> \msg dark grub2
<shankar> I configured the bios settings and enabled USB booting.. doesnt work..
<aguadito> tj - it has nvidea or smth
<sunk8> shankar the Ubuntu USB creator worked best for me when unetbootin gave problems
<ziggyzero> Hi can somebody help me with installing mod_proxy_html v3.1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<TJ-> aguadito: It's possible the GPU hardware itself is dimming the screen, or else it could be a part of the ACPI firmware
<aguadito> TJ - it doesn't do this in windows...
<ziggyzero> I think I have v3.0 -- how can I check the installed version via apt-get?
<shankar> All i get is an underscore on the black screen.. goddamn! I tried the alternate SW from the pendrivelinux.com to make the bootable USB too...
<dark_> problem install ubuntu 12.10 using unetbootbin  after installing grub2 doesn;t load
<Pici> dark_ : Quantal/12.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<TJ-> aguadito: Window's isn't Linux - it uses different drivers that 'know' different things about the hardware in many instances
<dark_> problem install ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 using unetbootbin  after installing grub2 doesn;t load
<ThinkT510> dark_: /join #ubuntu+1
<dark_> tanks
<shankar> I tried NOT using UNetbootin too earlier.. didnt work..
<actionParsnip> dark_: it says when you join the channel....
<TJ-> shankar: The blinking cursor tells us that the boot-loader isn't being found although the MBR boot-strap code is. Booting is a 3 stage process.. that system is stuck between stages 1 and 2
<shankar> <sunk8> you still on?
<sunk8> shankar: which system did you use to create the bootable drive? Cause unetbootin runs on most systems
<actionParsnip> shankar: what video chip do you use, and which release?
<shankar> So what do i need to do now?
<ziggyzero> Hi can somebody help me with installing mod_proxy_html v3.1 on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ziggyzero> I think I have v3.0 -- how can I check the installed version via apt-get?
<actionParsnip> !info mod_proxy_html
<ubottu> Package mod_proxy_html does not exist in precise
<aguadito> i figured out what it is, new ubuntu has an invisible screensaver
<ziggyzero> sorry for spamming
<twitchie> ziggyzero: apt-cache show packagename
<aguadito> so it wasn't dimming, it was a blank-screensaver
<shankar> windows..
<ikonia> ziggyzero: do you mean the package module ?
<aguadito> smart ubuntu...
<Pici> ziggyzero: why do you need 3.1 over 3.0?
<truexfan81> are the devs aware that bestbuy is selling copies of ubuntu?
<shankar> I'm on win XP now..
<truexfan81> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/561696_3754848196198_1485914281_n.jpg
<actionParsnip> ziggyzero: dpkg -l  | grep mod_proxy
<actionParsnip> shankar: so how is this an ubuntu isue if you are using windows?
<shankar> My config matches the minimum requirements of the ubuntu 11.10 version...yet a failed soul here!
<ziggyzero> Because I am seeing the following error when starting apache2.2 "Invalid command 'ProxyHTMLEnable', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"
<shankar> Let me explain>>>>
<actionParsnip> shankar: can you please answer rather than writing worthless emotional stuff
<TJ-> truemove: Old news! http://blog.canonical.com/2008/07/09/canonical-and-valusoft-bring-ubuntu-plus-support-to-best-buy/
<actionParsnip> shankar: which video chip and which release of Ubuntu?
<babilen> ziggyzero: Is libapache2-mod-proxy-html installed and enabled? (a2enmod)
<TJ-> truexfan81: old news! http://blog.canonical.com/2008/07/09/canonical-and-valusoft-bring-ubuntu-plus-support-to-best-buy/
<Pici> ziggyzero: Did you actually enable mod_proxy_html after installing it?
<sunk8> shankar use Universal USB Installer available at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3 and LiveUSB Install available at the http://live.learnfree.eu/download
<shankar> I'm on winXP now. I got sick of XP and I want a stanalone ubuntu 11.10 installed on my very system I'm talking to you from.
<BadDream> where do i go to purchase ubuntu?
<ziggyzero> I trying to proxy to an internal web server that uses absolute paths
<enapupe> Anyone has an easy explanation why some <super> combination work and some don't? I set SUPER+ D to show desktop, works fine, Super+L to lock screen wont.
<sunk8> shankar a CD would be great
<ThinkT510> !install | shankar
<ubottu> shankar: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sunk8> or you could use one of these programs to create a usb (bootable): Universal USB Installer available at http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3 and LiveUSB Install available at the http://live.learnfree.eu/download website
<shankar> IntelD845GVSR
<BadDream> i need to buy a copy of ubuntu because its cheaper than windows
<matts1lver> hi, can anyone help with a spam filtering issue on mail server
<actionParsnip> shankar: then boot to the Ubuntu install media and you can remove XP and install Ubuntu as the sole OS
<matts1lver> need help filtering mail to spam folder
<MonkeyDust> BadDream  free is cheaper than .001 dolar
<babilen> matts1lver: Just ask your real question and assume that "somebody" can help you with your problem.
<Sidewinder1> shankar, After you downloaded it but, before you copied to USB, did you md5sum the ubuntu ISO?
<BadDream> no ubuntu isnt free
<actionParsnip> BadDream: if you download it, it's even cheaper than if you buy it
<lJ6il> BadDream: you don't have to buy it. It's free.
<BadDream> its for sale ins tores
<ziggyzero> When I run a2dismod I see proxy proxy_html proxy_http in the list so I assume it's enabled
<TJ-> BadDream: Ubuntu is 'free' as in beer as well as being 'free' as in libre open-source for modification and distribution
<shankar> Now you are talking! That is what i need! to install ubuntu as the sole OS!
<actionParsnip> !download | BadDream
<ubottu> BadDream: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BadDream> omgawdzorz
<TJ-> BadDream: Support for Ubuntu is sold as part of a package sometimes
<babilen> ziggyzero: Is it in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ ?
<enapupe> matts1lver: which e-mail server? you shall try the software channel support
<actionParsnip> BadDream: its free, people may charge for it but you can download it for free
<shankar> no i didnt md5sum the iso!
<BadDream> awesomesauce
<babilen> ziggyzero: Or rather: s/in/linked from/
<actionParsnip> !free | BadDream
<ubottu> BadDream: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lJ6il> BadDream: you can buy some here : http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<LorSamPau_w> is there a way to disable completely automatic force hdd check after sudden reboot?
<sunk8> shankar: to install Ubuntu as the main OS 1] Backup your stuff 2] Boot from a CD
<matts1lver> enapupe: i followed this post http://www.exratione.com/2012/05/a-mailserver-on-ubuntu-1204-postfix-dovecot-mysql/
<sunk8> shankar: if you don't have a CD, use an alternative to unetbooting
<Sidewinder1> !md5sum | shankar
<ubottu> shankar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BadDream> if i buy ubuntu does the money still go to bill gates?
<matts1lver> enapupe: email is working just fine, however spam emails are immediatly deleted
<twitchie> !fsck | LorSamPau_w
<ubottu> LorSamPau_w: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<shankar> u say USB boot is a glitch.. okay. will install from the cd..
<actionParsnip> BadDream: no, it goes to the person who downloaded the FREE ISO and burned it
<BadDream> =(
<matts1lver> enapupe: I would like them to be filtered into the users spam folder
<LorSamPau_w> twitchie, that doesn't help
<ziggyzero> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Oct  1 14:24 proxy_html.conf -> ../mods-available/proxy_html.conf
<ziggyzero> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   33 Oct  1 14:24 proxy_html.conf -> ../mods-available/proxy_html.load
<actionParsnip> BadDream: no, it goes to the person who downloaded the FREE ISO and burned it. Bill Gates is no part of Ubuntu
<shankar> and I have downloaded the version from ubuntu.org.
<BadDream> why for i got made to leave
<Sidewinder1> shankar, If the ISO is bad, won't matter which you try, USB or CD, neither will work.
<sunk8> shankar: usb boot is not always glitchy. but Windows XP (on which you used unetbootin) might have played a bit with the usb media
<LorSamPau_w> BadDream, the money goes to international terrorism
<ziggyzero> I have links to the module
<BadDream> omg dont be silly its against the rules of linux....sillyness is punished by being ostracized from #ubuntu
<sunk8> shankar: i agree with sidewinder1 you better check the MD% of the ISO and then use an alterative to unetbootin or a CD
<ikonia> BadDream: correct, so stop being silly
<sunk8> shankar: CDs rock
<shankar> I've downloaded it from ubuntu.org
<actionParsnip> BadDream: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/   get the ISO and MD5 test it, then burn to CD or use unetbootin to put it on an SD card or USB stick
<enapupe> matts1lver: I see. you should look at spamassassin's documentation
<resuremade> What is correct way to open a port in Ubuntu Server 10.04?
<Sidewinder1> shankar, Md5sum that ISO and make sure the hashes match.
<BadDream> ya cause god forbid sillyness invades irc or that omg a linux is silly cause then that would be anarchy
<actionParsnip> resuremade: they are all open by default
<shankar> I agree sunk..but this has to be corrected right!
<ikonia> BadDream: correct, so I'll ask you one more time. Please stop.
<shankar> the error must be found out..
<actionParsnip> BadDream: please read what I wrote
<shankar> ok i will do that! stay on!
<BadDream> ikonia can i borrow yur stick so i may insert it in my butt please?
<actionParsnip> resuremade: if you are using a home grade router, you will need to port forward there
<sunk8> shankar: If you have viruses on your XP, chances are that the USB was tampered with before you ejected it
<resuremade> actionParsnip: So, it looks like I've installed firewall, but I can't remember what and when
<matts1lver> enapupe: any specific area to focus on?
<shankar> no there isnt any virus !
<resuremade> actionParsnip: no, it's vps
<shankar> I'm sure bout it!
<enapupe> matts1lver: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/postfix-dovecot-spamassassin-spam-to-a-spam-folder-527846/
<actionParsnip> resuremade: probably ufw or iptables
<enapupe> matts1lver: http://forums.cpanel.net/f5/spam-assassin-spam-folder-question-70135.html
<actionParsnip> !virus | shankar
<resuremade> actionParsnip: I want to open 2777 port for irssi prox, but ufw doesn't work
<ubottu> shankar: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<resuremade> actionParsnip: I tried `sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 2777 -j ACCEPT` and `udo ufw allow 2777`
<ikonia> resuremade: disable ubuntu firewall, then test it
<ikonia> get it working, then put your firewall back
<resuremade> ikonia: sudo service stop ...?
<matts1lver> enapupe: thanks I shall take a look, the cpanel one doesn't seem very relevant tho
<ikonia> resuremade: that works
<enapupe> resuremade: sudo ufw disable
<sachael> i've been using fluxbox for years now. Would awesome or xmonad be more suitable for tiling-wm newbie? I'm coder so any weird config methods don't scare me, but I'm wondering which one is more friendly feature-wise?
<matts1lver> enapupe: also it goes in to mysql, wasn't sure if that made a difference
<shankar> md5sum is tagged
<nibbler> resistivecorpse, if you -A a rulte to INPUT, you append it - if there is any earlier rule dropping it, its still gone
<enapupe> matts1lver: what kind of webmail are you using?
<matts1lver> roundcube
<shankar> i just verified it
<nibbler> resuremade, if you -A a rulte to INPUT, you append it - if there is any earlier rule dropping it, its still gone
<matts1lver> enapupe: roundcube
<bonno> hi i freshed install xubuntu 12.04 (deleting previous edition) and for some reason when booting grub dosent start and i am getting a command promt "grub rescue>"..what is that?
<shankar> there?/
<sunk8> bonno try a nomodeset
<bonno> alongside with an error "cant find some device"
<shankar> Hello!
<sunk8> Hi shankar
<bonno> i solved the problem from bios settings.. but what was that?
<resuremade> nibbler: how can I see earlier rules?
<bonno> i changed hard-disk device priority and everything is normal..
<nibbler> resuremade, iptables -n -L -v
<nibbler> resuremade, iptables -n -v -L INPUT
<shankar> yeah..hi again. so ?
<shankar> where are we now on this issue?
<bonno> but i never got such message..so..
<resuremade> ikonia, enapupe: I've disabled ufw, but it still doesn't work
<enapupe> resuremade: so it's not a firewall issue?
<sambagirl> morning. i installed another linux os earlier and i already had 10.04 and windows partitions. apparantly the other os has grub 1 and i was told that ubuntu 10.04 uses grub 2? regardless, the grub menu does not provide an option to select ubuntu to load.  any ideas on how i can get ubuntu to boot and/or add to the menu and/or if i delete the other os partiton will i mess myself up thanks. i like the build i cuurently have for 10.04 the config
<sambagirl> is perfect for my requirements so i really need to preserve it. any suggestions?
<resuremade> enapupe: maybe it's iptables?
<enapupe> resuremade: ufw = iptables
<ikonia> resuremade: right, so it's not your firewall then
<enapupe> resuremade: it is a simplified iptables interface
<shankar> I checked the md5sum and its okay.. now what?
<nibbler> resuremade, just nopaste: iptables -n -v -L INPUT; iptables -n -v -L OUTPUT
<bonno> sunk8 can you private me so i can ask u a few things if you have time please
<TJ-> resuremade: Can you connect to the port locally? Make sure the process is listening on the port
<enapupe> matts1lver: I can't help you any more matts1lver
<resuremade> nibbler: http://i.imgur.com/b3LY8.png
<nibbler> sambagirl, might be easiest to boot a ubuntu install cd and run sudo update-grub2 on that...
<shankar> <sunk8> respond!
<enapupe> matts1lver: this is beying my knowledge.. you should keep googling roundcube + spamassassin
<resuremade> TJ-: one second, I'll check that
<blackshirt> sambagirl: press esc/shift key to show grub menus
<ziggyzero> apt-cache shows:
<ziggyzero> Package: libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<sambagirl> ok brb thanks let me try both with blackshirt option first thanks brb
<ziggyzero> Version: 3.0.1-1
<nibbler> resuremade, you have plenty of stuff in there, OUTPUT is fine, just do the iptables command from before with -I instead of -A
<TJ-> resuremade: "sudo netstat -ntlap  | grep 2777"
<shankar> Hey! anyone there? I need help !! the forum doesnt seem to answer my queries..
<resuremade> TJ-: nothing
<shankar> regarding ubuntu install via a USB ..
<matts1lver> enapupe: thanks for your time
<nibbler> !ask | shaneo
<ubottu> shaneo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ziggyzero> Can anybody help me with installing mod_proxy_html v3.1 so I get rid of the Invalid command 'ProxyHTMLEnable', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration error message
<sambagirl> it shows me gnu grub ver 0.97 with blackshirts command
<nibbler> hmpf... my autocomplete looks broken today ;-)
<TJ-> resuremade: So the service isn't running - its not a firewall issue
<sambagirl> now i will boot and do nibblers suggestion thanks
<wtommy55> Hi again. I'm still having trouble booting my Lubuntu installation. After I choose the OS and kernel in grub the screen goes black and just stays like that. No loading screen appears. I've tried "nomodeset" with no success, I've tried "noapic nolapic acpi=off lacpi=off" which worked twice. Now it's back to a black screen.
<nibbler> TJ-, besides the service might actually not be running, this ruleset would not allow connecting
<resuremade> TJ-: strange. It looks like irssi disables proxy after some time
<nibbler> resuremade, no reboot needed
<shankar> anyone here?/
<shankar> hello!
<shankar> respond>>
<resuremade> nibbler: ok, there are 111 days uptime and I don't want to lose them :-D
<TJ-> nibbler: I asked resuremade if a local connection was possible; the answer was 'no'. Local connections wouldn't be affected by the firewall rule mentioned.
<ikonia> resuremade: why ?
<ikonia> resuremade: why is not losing uptime stats worth it ?
<sunk8> Yes shankar what's the status?
<shankar> no luck!
<bazhang> shankar, ask a question, all on ONE line
<resuremade> Ok, netstat is now OK: tcp6  0  0 :::2777 :::* LISTEN  25905/irssi
<shankar> I want you to be patient with my queries.. I'll be glad!
<nibbler> resuremade, you are on ipv6? thats on purpose?
<TJ-> resuremade: You notice that's an IPv6 port only? Are you expecting an IPv4 port too?
<resuremade> ikonia: it's like reinstalling OS: it relaxes me. I think it's  better to find the way without reinstall/reboot
<resuremade> nibbler, TJ-: oops
<TJ-> resuremade: indeed
<resuremade> How can I make it open for ipv4 too?
<ikonia> resuremade: no prolem, if you want to keep your uptime statistics so you look "cool" rather than resolve the problem, go for it
<ziggyzero> Can anybody help me with installing mod_proxy_html v3.1 so I get rid of the Invalid command 'ProxyHTMLEnable', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration error message
<bazhang> ziggyzero, try #ubuntu-server
<shankar> I got to install ubuntu 11.10 on my system. a standalone ununtu 11.10. I downloaded the image from ubuntu.org and burned the iso using UNetbootin on a flashdrive. I configured the bios option to boot from USB..
<ziggyzero> I'm running ubuntu-server
<bazhang> ziggyzero, it's a channel
<sunk8> shankar: did you try a CD?
<shankar> and then a window appears with an underscore and thats it.. nothing comes up!
<ziggyzero> How do I reply to you so that I can easily follow the chat stream
<ziggyzero> Ah
<ikonia> ziggyzero: why do you think upgrading will gix that
<sunk8> shankar: checked the MD5? and tried another alternative to unetbootin?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: this is the apache module yes ?
<shankar> The cd's burning>>
<resuremade> nibbler , TJ-: ufw opens only IPv6 for default?
<enapupe> resuremade: not
<ziggyzero> Yes an Apache module
<ikonia> ziggyzero: right, what version have you got installed ?
<shankar> Now it will work via the CD. But why isnt it on from the USB??
<ziggyzero> How do I reply to you. Your name is in red
<nibbler> resuremade, nope, that is a config problem with your server software
<ikonia> ziggyzero: just put my name
<ikonia> ziggyzero: like I am doing to you
<enapupe> resuremade: you should ask your hosting company to understand how they firewall their servers
<sunk8> shankar: unetbootin sometimes doesnt work for me
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Source: mod-proxy-html Version: 3.0.1-1
<resuremade> nibbler: in this case in irssi?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: in that case, I'm out, you should have just used the version in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> ziggyzero: you've possibly messed up your apache config now
<shankar> The MD5 is prevalent on the ISO. and I've tried alternate to the Unetbooting too.. No luck
<resuremade> enapupe: it runs nginx+unicorn well, maybe problem in irssi only?
<ziggyzero> I installed via apt-get
<ziggyzero> ikonia: I installed via apt-get
<ikonia> ziggyzero: you just said from source
<ikonia> ziggyzero: ok
<ikonia> ziggyzero: that's good
<ikonia> ziggyzero: why do you want to upgrade it ?
<enapupe> resuremade: what is going on on irssi?
<shankar> Suggest alternate to Unetbootin.. shoot!
<resuremade> enapupe: irssi-proxy
<ziggyzero> ikonia: apt-get install libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<ikonia> ziggyzero: ok - why do you want to upgrade it
<resuremade> enapupe: it works well when I connect to localhost from server
<ikonia> !info libapache2-mod-proxy-html
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-proxy-html (source: mod-proxy-html): Apache2 filter module for HTML links rewriting. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.1-1ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 27 kB, installed size 118 kB
<enapupe> resuremade: IDK, maybe try listen on another port?
<dr_willis> shankar:  pendrive linux web site has dozens
<resuremade> enapupe: I've also tried 3888
<Sidewinder1> shankar, Not to interrupt but, what did you mean by: "The MD5 is prevalent"?
<enapupe> resuremade: sudo  netstat -tulpn | grep <processnamehere>
<ziggyzero> ikonia: I am trying to get it to rewrite the HTML to workaround absolute paths
<enapupe> resuremade: <processnamehere> is the name of irssi proxy process
<ikonia> ziggyzero: why do you think upgrading will solve this ?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: do you know the current version doesn't support this ?
<resuremade> enapupe: tcp6       0      0 :::2777     :::*     LISTEN      25905/irssi  — it runs at IPv6, I just want know how to run it as IPv4 too
<ziggyzero> ikonia: v3.0 doesn't have the ProxyHTMLURLMap function
<ikonia> ziggyzero: again....do you know the current version doesn't support what you want b.) the new version does
<shankar> tried pendrivelinux' "Universal USB installer" too..
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Yes v3.0 doesn't support ProxyHTMLURLMap
<ikonia> ziggyzero: no - not what I asked
 * Sidewinder1 Thinks that shankar has an incorrect ISO and that he just ran md5sum on said ISO, but was not aware that he needs to compare that to the md5sum-hash, provided by the site where he downloaded.
<ikonia> ziggyzero: do you know the current version doesn't support what you want to do b.) does the updated version support what you want it to do
<nucc1> so, when i run apt-get upgrade and it says some packages have been held back, what does that mean?
<Sidewinder1> If I'm wrong, I apologize.
<shankar> MD5SUM - a hash check on installation files of ubuntu. Prevalent as in the check is positive.
<enapupe> resuremade: can you locally connect to 2777:
<enapupe> resuremade: ?
<ziggyzero> ikonia: http://apache.webthing.com/mod_proxy_html/config.html
<sambagirl> i ran sudo update-grub2 from the boot cd and it says cannto find a device it sais is /dev mounted and i did mount the partition with disk utility
<resuremade> enapupe: yes
<enapupe> resuremade: what happens when you try to connect form the outside?
<ziggyzero> ikonia: If I knew how to compile the module from source then I'd be ok. I just don't want to break apache2 that apt-get manages
<Sidewinder1> shankar, What did you compare the output of the ISO's hash to? Exactly where did you obtain the hash.
<enapupe> from*
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  you may want to use that boot-repair tool. i think you need to chroot or use some other options to use update-grub directly
<shankar> @ sidewinder1 I have downloaded the ISO from ubuntu.com..
<sambagirl> dr_willis what is the boot-repair tool? how do i load it?
<dr_willis> sambagirl:  see the url for the fixgrub factoid
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<resuremade> enapupe: Connection refused
<Rudeboy_> The toolbars on my Gimp keep going out the top or bottom of the screen, so irritating:/ How can I fix that?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: please stop and look at what I'm asking you
<shankar> i checked the PGP signature in the file - MD5SUMS.gpg
<ikonia> ziggyzero: does the current version you are using not have capabilities to do what you want. Forge that specific function, but can it actually do what you want
<Sidewinder1> shankar, After you issued the command: md5sum ubuntu-i386-desktop blah blah, What did do with the output?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: do you NEED to upgrade,
<sambagirl> dr_willis i loaded another linux next to 10.04 and windows partition and it uses grub1 and i see the windows boot option but not ubuntu option. they told me from the other linux os that they use grub1
<dr_willis> what uses grub 1 in this age?
<Sidewinder1> shankar, Never mind, I need to run sorry; I'm sure you'll get it worked out. :-)
<ziggyzero> ikonia: I don't think it does no. When I visit the sub domain that should proxy to the internal server I get a redirect to an absolute path and I just see page cannot be displayed message
<shankar> thanks side! cya around.
<ikonia> ziggyzero: ask in #httpd
<ikonia> ziggyzero: make sure, as upgrading for no reason is silly
<sambagirl> the 2nd most downloaded linux os according to distrowatch it is called mageia and is mandriva / mandrake fork
<TJ-> resuremade: does the VPS host operate a firewall independent of the guest?
<shankar> what must be the output compared with?
<ziggyzero> ikonia: much obliged. To join https is it just /join #httpd?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: correct
<STMelon> distrowatch doesnt include downloads.. it is quite inaccurate.. it onlty included hits on the website.. meaning how many ppl click that weblink from the distro website
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Thank You
<sambagirl> ohh
<bazhang> !ot | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<resuremade> TJ-: I haven't heard of something like that in the Hetzner infrastructure
<sambagirl> look bazhang this is an ubuntu isse
<wondered> Hello,
<sambagirl> issue
<bazhang> sambagirl, it's not a support issue. take it elsewhere
<ikonia> sambagirl: the most popular distros are nothing to do with #ubuntu
<shankar> sunk8> one moment !
<sambagirl> if you look at the earlier posts you will see it is.
<overclucker> taht's a sad statement ikonia
<ikonia> sambagirl: no it's not, I understand your issue, you have two distros and grub needs to be setup for both - but if a distro is the worst or best on distro watch has no relevance
<resuremade> TJ-: can you try to connect via IPv6?
<dr_willis> sambagirl: you will need to chainload grub1. or make a custome grub2 entry for the other os.
<sambagirl> dr willias asked which version uses that version of grub and since he is a person of prominence here i answered his question with my answer
<dr_willis> or setup grub2 on the other distro
<sambagirl> dr_willis ok
<ikonia> sambagirl: yes, answering the question is great, it's position on distro watch is not of value
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Sorry but I cannot post in #httpd
<ikonia> ziggyzero: you need to register
<ikonia> !regiater | ziggyzero
<sambagirl> ikonia i answer my questions using my own mind period. sheesh/.
<TJ-> resuremade: OK, so the problem is on the VPS guest itself. Have you cleared (disabled) all firewall rules and verified the netfilters filter table is empty with default policy ACCEPT?
<sambagirl> so deleting the other linux partition isnt going to solve anything then. it won't bring back ubuntu as a boot option, i have to work with grub. that is my only question at this point.
<ziggyzero> ikonia: God, easy when you know how. Many Thanks :-) I feel silly now, but in my defence I don't use IRC much
<resuremade> TJ-: so, `sudo ufw disable` it not enough?
<sambagirl> one last question if i reinstall 10.04lts will that destroy the existing ubuntu build completely?
<TJ-> resuremade: There may still be rules set. Check with "sudo iptables -nL" - also check the default policy on the INPUT chain is "ACCEPT"
<ikonia> ziggyzero: no need to feel silly
<TJ-> resuremade: This is a process of elimination to ensure that we *assume* matches the reality :)
<resuremade> TJ-: here is output of `sudo iptables -nL`: https://gist.github.com/7b0b3b2536e543c0a70a
<TJ-> sambagirl: Are you able to boot into the 'new' Linux installation? If so, you can use that to mount the Ubuntu 10.04 to a temporary mount-point, and 'chroot' into it to do grub-install
<wondered> I installed kde-plasma-desktop on Ubuntu 12.04.1 and i am trying to make the Ubuntu in text mode SO THAT i can logged in text mode. So i have edited the /etc/default/grub and replaced the "quiet splash" with "text" , Also i edited "/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf" and putted the "kde-plasma" instead default session "ubuntu". Anyway, After logged in i lunch the command but i get error "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server" . Can anyo
<wondered> ne help me please?
<Max77> hy all:)
<sambagirl> tj- i will try that and also explore grub as dr_willis expounded on. thanks
<TJ-> resuremade: Your rules for port 2777 are preceded by a reject rule: "REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            reject-with icmp-port-unreachable"
<BluesKaj> TJ-, why chroot , just sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<TJ-> BluesKaj: The other grub is grub v1, not grub v2
<shankar> sunk8
<Sachiru> For a device acting as a server, but not very loaded (four VMs, ten concurrent users for the server, core i5), would a noticeable performance gain be seen by shifting from DDR3 1333 to DDR3 1600?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ahh
<shankar> come in bro.
<resuremade> TJ-: can I remove only that line, or it's simple to clear all rules and build new?
<shankar> sunk8 come in
<TJ-> resuremade: It would be good to know what is setting that? If it's not ufw, then you have yet another firewall program installed
<wondered> anyone help me please?
<overclucker> wondered: ctrl-alt-F1 - F6, is that what you are looking for? it should be F7 or F8 to get back to desktop.
<TJ-> resuremade: There are lots of ufw chains there so I'm assuming it *is* UFW that hasn't been fully disabled
<mercsniper> wondered: what is your question?
<bazhang> !nox | wondered
<ubottu> wondered: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<resuremade> TJ-: there are also fail2ban, does it matter?
<party> exit
<TJ-> resuremade: It may do, but that looks like an SSH-only protection. I'd focus on editing your UFW rule-set to insert the port 2777 rules in its configuration, then stop/start UFW to have it apply them in the correct order
<dealy-r7> Hi, I need help with startup after upgrading to 12.04, my machine boots to a blank screen, then after powering down I get the grub menu, from there I can pick a kernel and it starts properly.
<wondered> mercsniper, After editing the grub file for text mode boot and login . But after startkde i get error "$DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server"
<dealy-r7> It seems that there's some issue changing grub because my machine has an encrypted disk
<TJ-> resuremade: The docs here suggest setting the rules using UFW is straight-forward. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW#Allow_and_Deny
<overclucker> wondered: you are trying to start kde from command line?
<resuremade> TJ-: thanks. Is it OK to remove all existing rules and set new using ufw?
<wondered> overclucker,  Yeah
<fastputty> hi guys. i am running on ubuntu server and my cpu crash so i bring my harddrive to another system. Everything boot correctly but i have no network
<overclucker> wondered: open ~/.xinitrc and add 'exec startkde' to the end. then run startx
<fastputty> my eth0 is not configure correctly
<fastputty> someone could help me out
<TJ-> resuremade: Yes. You might want to do "sudo ufw disable" then "sudo iptables --flush" then "sudo ufx enable" then add your new UFW rules
<actionParsnip> fastputty: do you use DHCP?
<TJ-> fastputty: That is probably because the previous eth0 interface was saved in "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules". You'll probably find the network interface is now eth1. You can delete the entry in "70-persistent-net.rules" to have the first interface named "eth0" on the 'new' hardware
<fastputty> actionParsnip: yes
<fastputty> TJ-: i did delete the last line in 70-persistent-net.rules
<TJ-> fastputty: OK, you're ahead of the game then :) Tell us in detail how eth0 is configured, and what is (not) happening
<actionParsnip> fastputty: does your interface have an IP? You can check with: ip addr
<L3top> wouldnt the second entry be the new nic TJ? Should he not delete them both and reboot so a fresh entry is the only entry and eth0?
<resuremade> TJ-: oops, I've missed something. Now I can't ssh to vps :-D
<L3top> nm then... lol
<compdoc> fastputty, if you have more than one nic, and if they sometimes change between eth0 and eth1, you can define them by hand and stop the changes
<fastputty> compdoc: only 1 nic
<TJ-> resuremade: Do they provide a local console log-in redirection option?
<resuremade> TJ-: don't know. But it isn't big problem because it's not production server
<TJ-> L3top: fastputty In "70-persistent-net.rules" the MAC would be matched to the 'next' name - I assume fastputty deleted the entry relating to the 'old' hardware and does now have an "eth0" from what has been said
<overclucker> since it's a vps, there's may be vnc. check with your host.
<overclucker> ^-- that's for you, resuremade
<wondered> overclucker, Okay. I thought it should be .xsession
<TJ-> resuremade: :p I'm glad to hear it!  On Linode for example, they provide 'lish' a remote SSH that connects to the local VPS console so you can still get access even if you lock yourself out of network access
<overclucker> wondered: did that do it for you?
<resuremade> TJ-: yea, I've tried lish) Now going to search analogues at hetzner
<TJ-> resuremade: Or just use the web console to reboot the VPS to the same state it was in earlier?
<bytesaber_work> I add smb mount points to /etc/fstab and mount them to /media/...        They work great, but over time nautilus shows dead mount points with the same name, next to mount points that work.  If i clear /etc/fstab they go away.  Why do i have to do this to keep nautilus clean?
<wondered> overclucker, yep
<Iceman_B> so uh, is the 'NOUSB' a standard switch built into the Linux kernel?
<TJ-> resuremade: http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/VKVM/en
<Iceman_B> while booting?
<sambagirl> if i just delete the other partition, the old ubuntu grub should be the dominant grub because the other grub will have been removed. is that logic right?
<TJ-> resuremade: Also, analog of lish seems to be LARA http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/LARA/en
<xevwork> I need to unmount a volume, but I have two users with shells idling in that directory and I don't want to boot them off the system.
<resuremade> TJ-: thanks, I'll try it
<xevwork> Is there a way to force the unmount even though there are two bash processes in the mountpoint?
<shomon> hi, I tried many moons ago to upgrade to 11.04, and it resulted in darkness through the realm (of my laptop at least)
<shomon> so now that I've reached the end of the road, how can I move across to lands beyond?
<TJ-> xevwork: It may be possible - you could mount some other file-system onto the same mount-point (which ought to replace the existing mount-point), and then try umount on the original file-system ? I've never tried that myself however!
<bazhang> !details | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TJ-> xevwork: the other alternative is to do a 'lazy' umount
<overclucker> wondered: you can switch to text mode ttys by pressing the ctrl-alt-f1 - f7 or f8 combination, even while in X
<gbili> hello, I would like to use the latest version of django (1.4) but python-django package only has version 1.3.1, how can I get the newest version?
<soman> Hi all. How can I help to distribute Linux in my city? Is it Possible?
<bazhang> !loco | soman
<ubottu> soman: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<sachael> hey, is anyone using compiz standalone with some tray/taskbar app?
<TerryH> drussell - I am online now
<overclucker> gbili: easy_install or pip are probably the best choices for installation
<shomon> bazhang, it's the version prior to 11.04
<shomon> whenever I upgrade it at login it just goes blank
<wondered> overclucker, Now it does not auto mount other partitions
<shomon> completely dark
<shomon> so how can I check if now with upgrades and stuff it might work?
<MonkeyDust> soman  actually, it's offtopic, better go there -- what you can do: burn CD's and distribute them for free
<gbili> overclucker, ok thanks, but is it difficult to create a package? so i use django the ubunut official way?
<shomon> it's not impossible but it takes a lot of figuring out
<Zentaur> hello
<shomon> once you can do it, you can automate it in loads of ways so may be what you need gbili
<Zentaur> i installed ubuntu 12.04 on my netbook. I run perfect.
<Zentaur> But when i installed the amount of software that i use it starts very slow
<soman> bazhang, ubottu, MonkeyDust: thanks
<shomon> I would upgrade to anything that worked.. but can I install maybe to usbb disk and try it there first?
<Zentaur> how could i make the login run faster?
<dr_willis> Zentaur: depends on whats running and loading
<MonkeyDust> Zentaur  use sudo apt-get apt-remove to delete obsololete soft -- also delete old kernels
<dr_willis> shomon: thats doable
<MonkeyDust> Zentaur  that's sudo apt-get autoremove
<TJ-> Zentaur: I've noticed with 12.04 that gnome-settings-daemon often uses 100% CPU and accesses the disk continuously for some time after log-in begins, effectively making log-in take ages. Not sure why it does that.
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: default Os on the netbook?
<overclucker> gbili: i'm not sure, you'll have to explore the differences on your own
<Zentaur> yes, defaullt
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur:i mean what Os was installed when buying the netbook?
<Zentaur> windojs 7
<overclucker> !fstab | wondered
<ubottu> wondered: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Zentaur> but i made a copy and erased it from the computer
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur:some netbooks with win7 as default freeze on ubuntu, when not setting BIOS to network boot=ON
<ranjan> Hi all, How can i install GNOME 3.6 in my ubuntu 12.04?
<xevwork> TJ-: I needed to remount something onto that same folder so lazy wasn't an option unless I was cool with things probably breaking.
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<TJ-> xevwork: Have you worked it out now?
<xevwork> TJ-: I took the lazy sysadmin route and just killed the users' idle shell sessions.
<wondered> overclucker, It mounts fine if there is no xinitrc ...
<ranjan> lotuspsychje, i need gnome 3.6
<TJ-> xevwork: :D noce one
<shomon> !info usb
<ubottu> Package usb does not exist in precise
<shomon> nah
<shomon> okay
<lotuspsychje> ranjan:oh sorry
<xevwork> TJ-: They were just sitting at the bash prompt, so I figure they can deal with logging in again.
<shomon> how do you install ubuntu on usb?
<MonkeyDust> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<enapupe> shomon: there's a ton of tutorials, google it
<dr_willis> shomon: same as you do to a harddrive
<MonkeyDust> enapupe  don't say to google, when people ask for help
<dr_willis> for a full install... shomon
<enapupe> because it is an obvious and full of resources question
<bazhang> enapupe, never suggest it here.
<bazhang> !google | enapupe
<ubottu> enapupe: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ozette> where can I find system sounds like the sound when you're promptd to fill in password
<enapupe> okey dokey
<r3k> what's the recommended method of giving both FTP user and www-data user rw access to a user's home/public_html folder?
<majdi> irc.eisti.fr:6665
<resuremade> TJ-: simple reboot, and it works :-D too trivial
<TJ-> resuremade: Always the case!
<resuremade> TJ-: now it looks like this: https://gist.github.com/13849c57b4dd5c6a7702
<overclucker> wondered: i'm not sure how an .xinitrc could affect if disks are mounted. I think it's autofs that's in charge of auto mounting.
<TJ-> r3k: Maybe create a new group, make those users members of it, and then assign the new group as owner of directories (making sure that each directory leading to those directories has +x mode)
<sporkf> hi
<sporkf> how can I see what version of ubuntu I'm currently running.
<TJ-> resuremade: So now all you need do is add the port 2777 rules to UFW, yes?
<rymate1234> sporkf, which version did you install
<bazhang> !version | sporkf
<ubottu> sporkf: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<sporkf> rymate1234: If I remembered I wouldn't be asking.
<sporkf> thanks.
<resuremade> TJ-: yep, but `sudo ufw allow 2777` told "Skipping adding existing rule"
<rymate1234> guys
<rymate1234> how do I use lxappearance to change my gtk theme in openbox
<rymate1234> because it doesn't change it
<TJ-> resuremade: That makes sense. The pastebin you showed me doesn't include include the UFW rules so I assumed you'd got UFW disabled when you generated that output. UFW may have the rules, but you need to "sudo ufw enable" to have them written to netfilters
<sporkf> is it safe to install KDE on ubuntu?  I don't feel like wiping my hard drive to install kubuntu.
<bazhang> sporkf, kubuntu-desktop, very safe
<Zentaur> lotuspsychje, whatt's that of boot=on?
<sporkf> bazhang: Is that a package name ?
<bazhang> sporkf, correct
<sporkf> thanks.
<rymate1234> hmmm
<rymate1234> I can use gtk-chtheme to change my gtk2 theme
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: some netbooks with win7 as default freeze on ubuntu, so you need to set network to 'enabled'..its worth a try maybe
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: network boot: on
<Zentaur> but what is network boot for?
<Zentaur> isn't it some kind of wake on lan?
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: enable network on boot
<actionParsnip> rymate1234: is the theme listed in the openbox theme selecter?
<lotuspsychje> Zentaur: you could ask in ##hardware for specific model problems on cpu too
<sagoy> naa nko lovee
<Romulan> hellO! how do i clear the scrollback?
<bazhang> Romulan, which irc client
<Zentaur> I dont think it's a mattr of hardware because it worked fine when only the system was installed
<Romulan> the one we are talkin to each oh\ther in..
<bazhang> Romulan, there are many, not a single one
<Romulan> This very chat forum...
<Zentaur> I think it's a matter of processes and services that i should delete or shutdown
<Zentaur> but i don't know how
<bazhang> Romulan, for the gateway , which you are on, perhaps ask in #freenode
<Romulan> ok
<Romulan> and can anyone help me out with a query?
<CharlieSu> Hi all.  I'm running Ubuntu Server on one of my servers that acts as a SFTP server and I'm noticing that it is starting to take a long time to login.  The console-kit-daemon process is eating up a lot of CPU.  What does this process do?
<bazhang> Romulan, ask the channel and see
<resuremade> TJ-: I've run `ufw enable` and it changed iptables rules (https://gist.github.com/13849c57b4dd5c6a7702), but I still can't connect to the irssi-proxy on 2777 from my laptop (but I can connect to it from the server)
<actionParsnip> CharlieSu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/consolekit/+bug/284229
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284229 in ConsoleKit "console-kit-daemon using a lot of cpu" [High,Fix released]
<TJ-> resuremade: Your rules are in the ufw-user-input chain
<Fifo> Hi
<resuremade> TJ-: I must move them to the main section, right?
<Cipher-0> Question: When installing a new trusted root certificate to Ubuntu 10.04, they go in  /usr/local/share/ca-certificates ?
<Cipher-0> Or is it  /etc/ssl/certs$
<TJ-> resuremade: which, if you read the rules and dependencies is *supposed* to be called in this order INPUT > ufw_before_input > ufw-user-input > ACCEPT 2777 ...
<goddard> how can i install gnome 3.6 in 12.04
<TJ-> resuremade: **however*, in the INPUT chain you _still_ have a REJECT rule immediately before the ufw_before_input jump, so your rules never get processed.
<Fifo> goddard: You don't like Unity?
<resuremade> TJ-: strange, it's default rules after iptables flush
<goddard> Fifo: Gnome Shell is better and faster with the same features and you can change things with extensions
<OerHeks> Cipher-0, see https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html >> sudo cp server.crt /etc/ssl/certs >> sudo cp server.key /etc/ssl/private
<dr_willis> goddard:  for newer versions use a ppa.
<TJ-> resuremade: That "REJECT" rule was there before you enabled UFW, so it probably comes from fail2ban. So that tells us you need to investigate fail2ban since it looks to be preventing UFW from doing its job
<Fifo> goddard: I know but I like Unity more.
<dr_willis> !ppa | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Fifo> I'm installing Ubuntu 12.04 server
<Fifo> !ppa | goddard
<goddard> Fifo: Gnome Shell doesn't give you ads either haha
<goddard> dr_willis: do you know a good ppa :D ?
<nbf> I upgraded to the quantal beta, how do I use the shopping lens?
<Fifo> goddard: I didn't know that.
<Fifo> :)
<nbf> I want to shop amazon via the dash dammit! ;)
<OerHeks> !quantal | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<nbf> fine fine
<goddard> haha i like shopping with Google Chrome hahah
<bratner> hi! how do i make my desktop larger then my monitor and be able to navigate it with mouse or keys?
<nbf> goddard: I like being able to hit super and instantly search
<dr_willis> goddard: theres ppa search tools and sites
<Romulan> hey, my prev. issue hadnt been solved yet.
<dr_willis> nbf: my wife has been shopping that way...
<Romulan> i checked the md5sum of the iso, and they didnt match. i redownloaded from the same site "ubuntu.com", the 12.04 versio.. and the md5sum still shows a negative. HELP!
<goddard> nbf: Gnome Shell does the same thing and it doesn't have any of the stupid lens and stuff and Gnome Shell beats Unity benchmarks
<resuremade> TJ-: is it safe to remove fail2ban, if I have disabled password auth (only certs) and root ssh auth?
<nbf> yeah gnome shell is okay, I was using it for a while
<nbf> the latest ubuntu unity is very nice though (quantal)
<nbf> the performance is much better on my ivy bridge syste
<goddard> nbf: i like unity i just like Gnome Shell more
<drussell> ping TerryH
<TJ-> resuremade: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/54771/potential-ufw-and-fail2ban-conflicts
<actionParsnip> Romulan: try using torrents
<Fifo> goddard: I'm waiting for Unity 3D in VirtualBox.
<Romulan> link me up!
<goddard> nbf: in Gnome Shell 3.6 it has the universal app menu like unity
<ThinkT510> !torrents | Romulan
<ubottu> Romulan: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Fifo> !torrents | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<goddard> nbf: there is also an extension to make gnome shell have a doc
<goddard> dock*
<Romulan> that will help! thanks a ton ubottu!
<CharlieSu> actionParsnip: Thanks for that bug reference..  Looks like that was the issue for me...
<nbf> I'm very familiar with gnome 3 :)
<leonardorocha> Does anyone notice a bug in Chromium 20, which closes alone when using flash plugin??
<goddard> nbf: i was surprised they added the overall menu in 3.6 that was the feature I was missing so now I'm happy
<Fifo> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 12.04. Cool, huh? :)
<nbf> it's a great release
<nbf> I upgraded all of out previous LTS servers to 12.04
<goddard> nice
<trotro> the installer was corrected
<goddard> i need to do that
<truexfan81> is the ubuntu 3.6 kernel out of rc yet?
<TJ-> truexfan81: Linux 3.6 isn't out yet
 * truexfan81 wonders what he was just reading then lol
 * trotro never understood why ubuntu need to put it's dirty hands on the kernel... :-(
<goddard> why do they have ubuntu remixes when you can just install any DE in ubuntu?
<nbf> goddard: less setup work
<seednode> goddard, some people are too lazy to install from minimal.
<goddard> oh
<seednode> And removing a DE and replacing it can be annoying; it leaves dependencies behind.
<trotro> DE ?
<seednode> Desktop Environment.
<trotro> Window Manager ?
<seednode> It's usually a window manager and a collection of tools.
<Fifo> trotro: WM
<seednode> Like a menu, system tray, and the like.
 * Cipher-0 has no idea why he couldn't find that, thanks Oerherks.
<caddoo> How would I keep a java app running even when I log out
<trotro> Oh... the complete (and often useless) thing
<caddoo> (remote machine)
<seednode> caddoo: Run it as a background process or daemon?
<seednode> Not sure how to do that, or if it's possible.
<trotro> it's the same thing
<caddoo> yeah that's my question
<caddoo> its for Solr, and I normally just do
<caddoo> java -jar start.jar
<actionParsnip> cadddo: look into screen
<resuremade> TJ-: I've removed fail2ban from a system (for a time) and... there is still 'REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0    127.0.0.0/8   reject-with icmp-port-unreachable' from `sudo iptables -nL` (it's after rebooting and `sudo ufw enable`).
<Diranged> Hrmm… Anybody using Ubuntu 12.04 in EC2 heavily? We've seen 4 instances of UBuntu 12 freezing in EC2 with no log entries and no real rhyme or reason…
<TJ-> resuremade: Something wrong somewhere! I wonder if there's yet another set of firewall rules being loaded!?
<drsa2> i want to install indic key boad
<goddard> trotro: haha useless you hate all the gnome apps?
<drsa2> what i have to go
<resuremade> TJ-: it's sad)
<trotro> goddard, if only it was application
<actionParsnip> Diranged: i'd get a RAM test RAM
<overclucker> TJ-: are you sure it's running on a network interface?
<Diranged> actionParse: this is in amazon EC2 … not really possible
<trotro> it's usually gnome applet, and i don't use gnome, it's slow
<TJ-> resuremade: Do a search for that REJECT rule. "sudo egrep -rn REJECT /etc/*" ... see what files are implicated
<goddard> trotro: only if your on an older system
<seednode> trotro: Which WM/DE do you use?
<seednode> goddard, Older system or no, Awesome, openbox and the like will usually be "faster" than GNOME/KDE
<overclucker> TJ-: oops wrong person, that's for you resuremade
<goddard> trotro: gnome shell doesn't have applets any more
<trotro> goddard, when I change the wibndow manager, the load time of the graphic environment goes from 20" to 0.1"
<TJ-> overclucker: The firewall rule? It's on the filter's INPUT chain.
<drsa2> satheesh@sa2:~$ sudo bash [sudo] password for satheesh:  root@sa2:~# apt-get install language-support-ml language-pack-ml language-pack-gnome-ml language-pack-gnome-ml-base language-pack-kde-ml language-pack-kde-ml-base Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package language-support-ml root@sa2:~#
<goddard> seednode: my system has an i7 and 16 GB of ram I could have a game running in the background and still work fine
<resuremade> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/0187b0b6d73c65744eea
<TJ-> overclucker: the proxy has been connected to from localhost, and is listening on 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
<drsa2> #india
<goddard> seednode: but gnome shell is still pretty quick
<trotro> goddard, yes, that's excatly what I said
<trotro> slow
<trotro> so we need a huge computer just to have useless feature
<goddard> haha
<TJ-> resuremade: nice one! "/etc/iptables.firewall.rules" ... we now need to find out what is loading that rule!
<goddard> trotro: awesome is basically a bunch of terminal windows
<seednode> goddard: Yes, but a DE/WM that uses fewer resources will feel more responsive.
<TJ-> resuremade: "sudo egrep -rn '/etc/iptables\.firewall\.rules' /etc/*"
<seednode> Up to a certain point, at least; and once you reach that point, sure, feel free to use what you want.
<trotro> goddard, dunno, I'm still with the old XTerm
<trotro> for me a good application is a fast application
<trotro> I need the power for VLC and firefox
<goddard> all my applications are fast as heck
<seednode> goddard: Awesome isn't just a bunch of terminal windows... It's a window manager...
<resuremade> TJ-: /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/firewall:2:/sbin/iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.firewall.rules
<goddard> seednode: ive used it .. it is basically terminator
<TJ-> resuremade: aha!
<seednode> goddard: It's a window manager... It has nothing to do with terminals.
<actionParsnip> trotro: could switch the deadbeef, its damn fast
<TJ-> resuremade: now lets find out what installs that!
<seednode> You can open applications in it, it's just a lighter-weight equivalent to GNOME's WM
<seednode> With tiling functionality.
<trotro> actionParsnip,  deadbeef ? what is it ?
<seednode> Window managers have nothing to do with the programs you run within them.
<actionParsnip> trotro: media player
<seednode> Deadbeef is a music player.
<resuremade> TJ-: another magic egrep command? :-D
<trotro> actionParsnip, do you mean the things that doesn't know how to read divx without internet
<trotro> :D
<TJ-> resuremade: no, this time it was "apt-file search ..." here locally, followed by the search oracle :p
<goddard> seednode: well i just use the command line it is even more light weight haha
<kubanc> Hellow! what can i do, my videos in youtube are playing extremly fast?
<seednode> The difference is, goddard, that Awesome is graphical, not CLI.
<Gycklarn> I have a Ubuntu server named "vain" in my personal network, but sometimes I can't find it from my Linuxmint laptop by pinging "vain". Is the issue with my server or laptop?
<seednode> And now I know you're just being facetious.
<goddard> seednode: well it was suppose to be a joke
<actionParsnip> kubanc: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<goddard> seednode: since we are obviously not going to agree
<karthick87> Is there any alternative to Magic Folder for ubuntu? Please recommend...
<actionParsnip> trotro: never had an issue with it, uses very little cpu
<trotro> Gycklarn, c'est vain :D
<resuremade> TJ-: `apt-file search`?
<seednode> goddard: My point is more that you keep arguing that GNOME is as lightweight as any other DE.
<seednode> Which is objectively false.
<trotro> actionParsnip, if I give it a strange audio/video file, it will cry because it hasn't the code
<trotro> VLC never bertay me
<trotro> betray
<TJ-> resuremade: This page gives instructions for configuring the rules that way. It suggests you may have used that method at some point in the past to configure a basic firewall. That being so, you ought to be able to undo it by reversing the instructions to stop it loading the rules. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<actionParsnip> trotro: either that, or gnome-mplayer :). Never had an issue
<kubanc> resuremade, sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload did the trick for now... but here's your output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254156/
<trotro> actionParsnip, dl a fresh new divx, and unplug your internet cable
<trotro> start from a fresh install
<TJ-> resuremade: see the section titled "Solution #2 /etc/network/if-pre-up.d and ../if-post-down.d"
<goddard> seednode: i was never arguing that.  I said my system is a beast and crushes gnome shell with ease so I can have the flash and my system still flies.  I don't need to use a terminal window manager like Awesome to be fast.
<trotro> once vlc is installed it read everything
<trotro> (french coders got higher standrad :D </troll> )
<blargg> Using Ubuntu 12.04 and all text is slightly gray rather than black. What do I edit for black text? I'm not seeing an option in MyUnity, CompizConfig, or dconf editor.
<blargg> (actually, not all text, as XChat seems to override this sillyness)
<actionParsnip> trotro: I tend to always have a web connection as I live in 2012, so no issues
<trotro> actionParsnip, so you agrre
<trotro> your reader is useless without internet ?
<actionParsnip> trotro: not tried it
<trotro> that's all I need
<trotro> VLC rulez
<actionParsnip> trotro: but I will always have a web connection
<DrMrHorse> hey, i know what a trotro is
<seednode> Alright, thanks for the *subtle* hint overclucker, I'll stop now.
<seednode> Also, feel free to just tell me, instead of going all stealthy-like.
<actionParsnip> trotro: so its as good as VLC, and uses less CPU, so VLC doesn't rule as it is solving something that isn't a problem
<goddard> seednode: :D its all ubuntu love though
<trotro> actionParsnip, when you're FAI will be down we will talk about that :) or when you'll go somewhere without the internet
<trotro> DrMrHorse, what ?
<actionParsnip> trotro: like I said, I ALWAYS have web access
<trotro> I understand
<trotro> actionParsnip, but the day it will become false, you'll think about it
<trotro> no one knwos the future
<bazhang> !ot | trotro
<ubottu> trotro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<resuremade> TJ-: I've created that scripts and made them executable. Now again ufw re-enabling?
<actionParsnip> trotro: I work in IT so everywhere I go has wifi or some wred jacks. I can also connect to my android phone and use that as a modem if I am in the middle of the desert
<overclucker> seednode: stealthylike conserves my screen real-estate xp
<trotro> bazhang, what ?
<DrMrHorse> trotro: it's a taxi in ghana
<actionParsnip> trotro: I strongly doubt it
<ggolin> guys, `find' passes filenames to bzip2 via -exec after bzip2 has already compressed them - how do i prevent that?
<trotro> ha ok :) but no it's not that
<bazhang> trotro, take chat elsewhere . this is support only
<trotro> actionParsnip, you know the futrue ?
<actionParsnip> trotro: I know I'll have web access, even in a blackout my phone has web so it's all good
<seednode> trotro: Just move into Ubuntu-offtopic with the rest of us.
<bazhang> actionParsnip, lets move on please
<trotro> why do you say that to me only guys ?
<trotro> am I alone ?
<cRoepha> is there a guide out there to debug ubuntu system binaries? I have installed the -dbg package, but I am still having trouble getting locals and  "no line number information"
<seednode> They don't, trotro, they messaged me, too.
<ggolin> yeah lets move on to `find' passing filenames to bzip2
 * trotro shuts up.
<ggolin> i get error messages like 'file.bz2' already exists
<ggolin> (use -f to overwrite)
<Romulan> how do i have itunes in ubuntu 12.04??
<ggolin> you dont Romulan
<bazhang> Romulan, check the appdb
<CaptainKnots> Hi. I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed and for some reason, the workspace switcher button on the launcher does not work, and the hotkeys for switching workspaces will not work either. How should I go about fixing that?
<bazhang> !appdb | Romulan
<ubottu> Romulan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<actionParsnip> Romulan: there are guides on youtube how. I suggest you use a virtualbox
<overclucker> trotro: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Romulan> I tried the software centre, bu tno definitive version that supports iTunes is available..
<bazhang> Romulan, it will NEVER be native to linux
<Romulan> virtualbox is a great idea but again.. in ubuntu : is there nothing?
<bazhang> Romulan, so try via wine, or virtualbox
<actionParsnip> Romulan: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=itunes%20ubuntu
<ggolin> so, find ./ -type f -exec pbzip2 {} \; - after like.. 50-60 files pbzip2 starts running into files it already compressed.
<actionParsnip> ggolin: I'd ask in #bash
<ggolin> actionParsnip, bash eh.. hm. not a bad idea.
<ggolin> actionParsnip, think this is shell specific?
 * ggolin could test with zsh.
<Romulan> okay. that would do! thanks people!
<Pici> ggolin: I think it may be an issue with spaces, -exec will not properly handle them.
<TJ-> resuremade: sorry, I was away. My point was to *remove* any and all iptables rule-loading operations in those pre/post directories so they do not get in the way of UFW.  Deleting "/etc/iptables.firewall.rules" will stop that REJECT and other rules being used, anyhow. If you remove that file, then do "sudo ufw disable && sudo iptables --flush && sudo ufw enable" I *think* you'll finally be OK!
<ggolin> Pici, oh?
<lgr79> hello everybody
<lgr79> I need help with ubuntu server. I've made a fresh installation and everything was ok, but once installed I try to login and it says Login incorrect
<niargh> I need pc recommendation for 64bit 12.04 desktop. Was burned with an asus not even completing 12.04.1 setup and still freezing with 12.10. will be using eclipse on large java projects. where can I find a HCL and pick something around $1000 at Fry's?
<trism> !hcl | niargh
<ubottu> niargh: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> niargh, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lgr79> I need help with ubuntu server. I've made a fresh installation and everything was ok, but once installed I try to login and it says Login incorrect
<TJ-> niargh: Do you still have the option of fixing the problems with the Asus? Or have you disposed of it? Sometimes the fixes are trivial for experts
<TJ-> lgr79: remember the login username + password you configured during installation
<niargh> TJ-: still have the asus
<TJ-> niargh: Have you had help trying to fix that? I'm wondering if you'd consider it worthwhile to fix that rather than write it off and buy another?
<lgr79> TJ-: I've put the right username and password. I've reinstalled, put the same again on installation and the the same problem occurs
<TJ-> lgr79: Any non-alpha-numeric or accented characters in the username or password? are either unusually long?
<niargh> TJ-: happy try fixing, what do you recommend? [typing this on the very machine right now]
<ujjain> What can I do if the Ubuntu installer does not see the hard disk? I already tried changing AHCI settings.
<TJ-> niargh: That's progress! Tell us the exact make/model to begin with, we can look it up and see what bugs may already be reported against it, and/or workarounds
<Erealz> hey guys quick question i need to install mono to get some .exe useing wine to work however i dont know witch mono file to install?
<lgr79> TJ-: Username has 3 low-cap letters and 2 numbers, without spaces. Password has got 1 capitol letter, 1 low cap letter and 8 numbers, without spaces
<Erealz> what would be the mono file im looking fore
<Erealz> ?
<niargh> CM6870-US-3AB
<ikonia> Erealz: depends what your application wants. The mono website lists compatability
<ikonia> Erealz: also why does wine care about mono - it's self contained
<Erealz> hold ill get the out put of the error
<trotro> cli binary don't need wine
<TJ-> lgr79: That *is* strange! Have you tried altering the case, especially of the password. Sometimes, the shift key is/is not registered in time and a masked password ends up with CAPS being lower and/or lower being CAPS !
<Erealz> wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<lgr79> ujjain: does BIOS recognize them?
<ikonia> Erealz: right, so that's saying the mono suite
<niargh> TJ-: CM6870-US-3AB, was planning on using the on-board video, couldn't complete 12.04 desktop setup, so added an nvidia video board
<Romulan> hello
<TJ-> niargh: looking now
<ujjain> igr79 Yes, I want to make a a dual install, Windows is already installed fine
<Romulan> whats the issue ujjain??
<ujjain> ubuntu install does not see hard disk
<Erealz> sould i do a apt-cache search mono suit or what
<ujjain> installer*
<Erealz> there are so meny file that cameup i dont know witch is witch
<Romulan> what are u now on?
<lgr79> ujjain: have you tried ubuntu on live-cd and tried to mount hdd there?ç
<ujjain> Igr79, there are no Linux partitions, just 1x150 NTFS and 150GB free disk space
<Erealz> can some one tell me witch mono file is the suit ?
<lgr79> ujjain: it's not a problem, ubuntu should mount ntfs partitions
<ikonia> !mono
<ujjain> I might be able to create the partitions via Gparted, 1x swap, 1x / ext4
<Erealz> there no one file named monosuit
<ikonia> Erealz: no, there isn't it's broken down into many ubuntu packages
<resuremade> TJ-: hah, now it really doesn't works (after reboot too) :-D
<ujjain> lgr79, ah, the new interface confuses me, there is no upper menu, nor a search option, I didn't evne know how to open console
<TJ-> resuremade: "Doesn't work", or "Does" ?
<TJ-> niargh: for starters, and our first lead, see bug #999910
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 999910 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "[IVB]12.04 64 bit System freezes (mouse, keyboard)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/999910
<Erealz> ok i found this mono-complete
<resuremade> TJ-: I mean doesn't connect to SSH to)
<Erealz> is that it?
<trotro> ujjain, yes, the legned said that people understand bnetter that new interface (I'm sure that microsoft infiltrate ubuntu team to kill ubuntu from inside :D )
<resuremade> *too
<ikonia> Erealz: seems a good place to start
<Erealz> k
<bazhang> !behelpful | trotro
<ubottu> trotro: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Erealz> damn thats a bunch of files
<Romulan> ujjain. ur issue solved?
<resuremade> TJ-: I think it's good time to get some practice with rescue image
<ujjain> Romulan, no, I am planning to use gparted to create partitions
<ujjain> and see if I can mount htem,
<lgr79> TJ-: tried to type password in low-case and in capital, but no result. Still incorrect login
<TJ-> resuremade: Ouch! maybe that's the fail2ban not putting its rules in? Those instructions to incorporate fail2ban into UFW might need re-checking to ensure you've got it correct.
<Romulan> the GUI aint poppin up?
<trotro> ubottu, shut up stupid bot
<ubottu> trotro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<niargh> TJ-: yep, been there, and that's why I'm running 12.10
<Romulan> are u using a virtual box?
<resuremade> TJ-: I've removed fail2ban before
<Romulan> are u installing ubunntu inside windows?
<lgr79> ujjain: the first thing I'd try is to boot from a live-CD and check if Ubuntu see your hdd
<niargh> TJ-: definitely more stable than 12.04.1, but still freezes...
<resuremade> TJ-: I'm going to rescue my nginx configs and then install 12.04
<ujjain> lgr79, I didn't see a hdd listed in the left menu, there is no upper menu, it just lists 5x office, settings, like 8 things in total
<Romulan> hi bazhang.! :)
<lgr79> ujjain: you should see a cabinet, like an old file storage cabinet on the left menu. There you can mount your hdd
<TJ-> lgr79: Reboot. Hold the 'shift' key down immediately as the BIOS screens finish... that'll get you to the boot loader menu. Choose the Recovery option. When that boots, from the text menu choose "root shell". Let me know when you're there, if you can. If not, you'll do "passwd <username>" and set the password again. replace "<username>" with the user log-in, of course. Then "exit" and reboot normally
<ujjain> There was no such cabinet for a hard disk.
<TJ-> resuremade: Good luck, you're not having much success so far!
<resuremade> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> niargh: Have you tried using one of the latest Linux kernels from the Ubuntu kernel team's PPA? e.g. I'm using 3.6rc7 right now
<TJ-> niargh: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> niargh: I think this other report affects that system, too. bug #1034358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039087 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #1034358 Precise update to 3.2.28 stable release" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039087
<niargh> TJ-: looking, thanks, brb
<TJ-> niargh: In both cases it seems that using a recent upstream kernel version is the solution
<sosoman> hi
<lgr79> TJ-: Holding shift key does nothing to the boot process. I have a strange keyboard, like the notebooks' one, so I'm going to change to a standard keyboard and try from there. Thank you for your support anyway. If I still have problems with the new keyboard, I'll be back here
<TJ-> lgr79: Good luck!
<TJ-> lgr79: sometimes, you have to hold/repeat-rapid-press the Shift key as the BIOS POST screens are finishing so the GRUB detects the key-press
<niargh> TJ-: thanks, I'm a total noob WRT playing with != kernels, I'll read the links you sent me and will be back on the irc, thanks again.
<TJ-> niargh: OK... before you go...
<niargh> TJ-: yep?
<TJ-> niargh: If you have a go at downloading and installing a v3.6 kernel, you'll need the linux-image, linux-image-extra and linux-headers packages for the architecture (i386 or amd64)
<TJ-> niargh: in addition to the linux-header*all package
<resuremade> TJ-: how do you think, what is the best for ubuntu server (nginx, postgres) with 1064 RAM, x86, or x64?
<brohan_> What is the channel for beta version?
<Pici> brohan_: #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> resuremade: x86 (32-bit) if there is only 1GB or RAM
<resuremade> ok
<brohan_> thank you
<lJ6il> Hello there. Sorry for my bad english in advance. I have to install a dual boot windows 7 + Ubuntu, on an empty computer. I know it's easier to install first windows and after ubuntu. But when we have to do it in the other way (ubuntu -> Win 7) what should i care of ?
<niargh> TJ-: sounds a bit greek (me == kernel noob) but will write what you said down and it will hopefully make sense when I know more
<lJ6il> Maybe i have to let an empty space at the beginning of the hdd, cause windows doesn't like starting on a second partition ?
<TJ-> niargh: It boils down to downloading 4 debian (.deb) package files, then using "sudo dpkg -i <names of packages>" to install them! ... easy, really :)
<OerHeks> lJ6il, ubuntu advises: install windows first
<niargh> TJ-: I know a lot about apt-get, wow, it's that simple, even for kernels?
<wilee-nilee> lJ6il, You can have a partition at the beginning of the disc for the future windows install a NTFS, the main reason for installing windows first is having it first on the disc for access for repiars.
<TJ-> lJ6il: If you want to install Windows last, but still have the GRUB boot-loader aftewards, you can save the MBR (first sector of the disk) from Ubuntu then write it back using the liveISO (CD/USB) after Windows is installed
<wilee-nilee> repairs*
<fire_> my grub is missing after deleting other linux distro, now   how can i update re install again  ??
<TJ-> lJ6il: The 'issue' with installing Windows last is it always installs its own boot-strap code into the MBR, replacing GRUBs. If we save GRUBs, we can put it back afterwards, and then once booted into Ubuntu do "sudo update-grub" and it'll add Windows to its menu
<fire_> sudo update-grub ?
<wilee-nilee> fire_, YOu can reload grub to the mbr from a live cd, or use supergrub to get into the ubuntu and reload it there at the desktop
<KevinF> What is grub, really?
<fire_> i m in live cd right now...
<lJ6il> If it is just the problem of "erasing" Grub, it's not a problem for me :). Thanks for your answers about that. Is there another problem i should care of ?
<wilee-nilee> KevinF, A bootloader
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<KevinF> ah
<TJ-> Kevin`: GRand UNified bootloader
<niargh> TJ-: groan, now I read what you said, dpkg, not apt-get, got it.
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, There is no need to save the mbr it can easily be reloaded.
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: It can, but I find a simple "dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sdX" faster
<aeiou> i've changed my datadir and turned apparmour to complain, not force but get the following error when i try to start mysql - any ideas? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HfrwDK9v
<aeiou> i've changed my datadir and turned apparmour to complain, not force but get the following error when i try to start mysql - any ideas? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HfrwDK9v
<aeiou> oops sorry for double post :)
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, That may be your method but not ever suggested here or in wikis, and has the chance of breaking the disc table if done incorrectly.
<wilee-nilee> just saying ;)
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: no, it doesn't. The saved MBR is less than 440 bytes - just the boot-strap code (partition table is left intact)
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Yes if done correctly. ;)
<Phinnay> is there anything in ubuntu that would be blocking a request to create a TCP port from PHP?
<Phinnay> i know there is an issue with root for ports LOWER than a certain number, the port in question is 2324
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: You can get 'dd' for win32 and run it from Windows to restore the MBR, don't need to boot a supergrub or liveISO even
<Phinnay> think that is above whatever the rooot thingy is
<ujjain> How do I get into the console from the Ubuntu Live DVD?
<veryape> ujjain: ctrl+alt+1
<veryape> should work
<TJ-> Phinnay: Is the process unprivileged? Is it requesting a port below 1024?
<lJ6il> or ctrl+alt+f1
<Mir09> aieou, try with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127264/installed-12-04-cant-start-mysql-mysql-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<veryape> f1, ofcourse
<veryape> sorry
<BluesKaj> Phinnay,  maybe your router , does it have application support ?
<TJ-> Phinnay: OK ... just noticed your comment! How about apparmor?
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, My point here is that is a old school method not suggested by and large is all, there are easier methods that allow user to have tools in  their kits they should have. ;)
<Mir09> aeiou, try with this http://askubuntu.com/questions/127264/installed-12-04-cant-start-mysql-mysql-respawning-too-fast-stopped
<ujjain> thanks :)
<ujjain> /dev/sda1 - SystemHPFS/NTFS/exFat :-(
<lgr79> ujjain, what does your last post means?
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: I know, I was half trying to ensure the user understands the underlying reason and process and how simple the solution is, regardless of tools used.
<Phinnay> TJ i disabled Apparmor
<ujjain> ah, I misinterepreted lgr79 , I thought I had a wrong partition table
<lgr79> okç
<aeiou> Mir09, will try - thanks!
<TJ-> Phinnay: Anything else on that port already? Anything logged to /var/log/syslog or /var/log/auth.log ?
<Phinnay> nah, nothing else on it, nothing logged in either of those areas :(
<Mir09> aeiou, :)
<seedymac> lsof -i tcp |grep port#
<ujjain> lgr79, the installer still does not see the device.
<lgr79> TJ-, how do you check if there's something else on a certain port?
<TJ-> Phinnay: You say a request from PHP... do you mean the PHP interpreter running solo, or a PHP web-app running under apache for example?
<lgr79> ujjain, but did you mount it on ubuntu live?
<TJ-> lgr79: "sudo netstat -ntlap | grep <portnumber>" helps
<ujjain> lgr79, no, should I make the partitions via fdisk?
<lgr79> thank you, TJ-
<Phinnay> PHP webapp running under Apache
<lgr79> ujjain, no. Do you have got free space disk?
<TJ-> Phinnay: And you want to create a server port? Or an outgoing connect to a remote port?
<ujjain> lgr79, Yes, there is half free
<aeiou> Mir09, no luck :)
<Phinnay> TJ- the script connects to a remote server and pulls information from a TCP socket that the script then displays in a web form
<chemist^> hello everyone...i've got a question regarding animation effects in compiz-fusion ... i would like to set the "burn" effect when closing a window... but only if the window is not maximized.... how do i do that? help please :)
<bazhang> chemist^, try in #compiz
<lgr79> ujjain, it's strange. Anyway, like i'd say, I'd try to mount it on a live cd before. Try Kubuntu, or Fedora
<TJ-> Phinnay: is port 2324 on the remote server?
<Phinnay> TJ- yes, and i made a typo, its is 8283 on the remote server
<chemist^> bazhang, i did...but noone answers... everyone is silent :) thought i might find my answer here
<|Anthony|> anyone here know how to change the default user session when auto-login. Nothing i've tried has worked.
<kodo> does exist a manager for cpu hd and fun in order to make my battery's life get longer?
<TJ-> Phinnay: If the connection is being blocked by the local host, then I'd expect to see reports in the apache and/or php log-files. You may need to increase/enable logging in PHP (php.ini) for the apache host and restart apache to get anything useful
<chemist^> it shouldn't be hard to set things as i want them too.... i just don't know what option to type in
<Phinnay> TJ- if i telnet fromt he bash prompt to the remote server:port it connects just fine
<TJ-> Phinnay: Can you connect to port 8283 on the remote server using something like telnet? That would prove your issue is with PHP/apache
<Phinnay> is why im thinking its an apache permissions issue or something else weird
<TJ-> Phinnay: You're ahead of me - I like it! :)
<TJ-> Phinnay: As you obviously know, outgoing ports shouldn't be prevented by policy but they *might* be blocked in the local host firewall?
<ujjain> lgr79, I am booting Fedora :)
<Phinnay> TJ- i dont belve so, a windows PC running WAMP sitting on the same local network runs the script just fine
<ujjain> lgr79, it works via console, I created 2 partitions and I can mount via console
<lgr79> ujjain, OK
<TJ-> Phinnay: OK... what PHP library function is being used to make the connection?
<Phinnay> TJ- socket_create();
<lgr79> ujjain. Are you using the console in Fedora?
<chemist^> hello everyone...i've got a question regarding animation effects in compiz-fusion ... i would like to set the "burn" effect when closing a window... but only if the window is not maximized.... how do i do that? help please :) i know how to access the editing window, but don't know the option command to enable it only for non-maximized windows
<ujjain> lgr79, I used console in Ubuntu, it worked fine
<ujjain> the installer is the problem
<ujjain> it does not see the hard disk
<TJ-> Phinnay: Sometimes the local firewall has outgoing rules that block connections outbound from the apache process/user
<Mir09> aeiou, check in your config file if the default character set to UTF8, because if is UTF-8 maybe can make some error..
<Phinnay> TJ- I spoke with the PHP channel people and the Apache channel people, both seem to think that its not a problem with their respective software
<identity> Hello. I have a fresh installation of 12.04 and want to get dual monitor support with xmonad. It works with unity right now -- but what configuration files is it that this "Displays" configuration utility is modifying to change the monitor layout, exactly?
<Phinnay> TJ- and i've connected the server directly to our static IP as a test, no router / firewall and it still does not work
<identity> I have an ATI radeon graphics card.
<lgr79> ujjain, I don't know what might be the problem, but you can try to create a primary partition and a swap partition and check if now the installer see the hdd
<rhizmoe> identity: #xmonad would probably be a good channel for that question
<TJ-> Phinnay: Are there no netfilters rules on the apache server host? Have you checked just-in-case?! ("iptables -nL")
<TJ-> Phinnay: Have you added code to report the system error that socket_create() is returning? That could give a clue as to what is going wrong more precisely
<TJ-> Phinnay: "Use socket_last_error(). This error code may be passed to socket_strerror() to get a textual explanation of the error. "
<Romulan> ==<ujjain>
<Romulan> == <ujjain>
<Phinnay> TJ- the iptables command shows everything is blank, a socket_last_error() just shows a timeout[104]
<TJ-> Phinnay: Which suggests its creating the local socket OK
<identity> rhizmoe: Well, to be honest, I'm not entirely sure where to start. Should I start by getting xmonad functional, and *then* get dual-monitor support from there? What exactly is it that manages stuff like displays -- surely it isn't the window manager?
<Romulan> == whois <ujjain>
<ujjain>  lgr79 I created those partitiions, didn't work, I am going to try see if it's dmraid related
<|Anthony|> anyone here know how to change the default user session?
<lgr79> ujjain, OK. Good luck, I can't help you anymore, no more knowledge on my side
<TJ-> Phinnay: I think its time for tcpdump on the server's outgoing interface to see if it actually is doing SYN SYN-ACK ESTABLISHED
<luist> can anyone help me with deb package building? i have a Qt project like this https://maemo.gitorious.org/maemo-af/qsparql/trees/master with a src folder… how do i create the basics (debian folder). do i must create the tar.gz first?
<Phinnay> ok, i will try that... you are right, if it is getting a timeout than it must be creating the socket....
<ujjain> I have it !!
<ujjain> lgr79, I found it, I had to run  sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda
<ujjain> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1883583 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389217
<ujjain> Google helped me, I don't know why! but I had to remove raid blabla data, I am only using 1 disk
<lgr79> ujjain, nice! Thank you for the info, it'd be useful in the future
<Phinnay> TJ- Warning: socket_write(): unable to write to socket [104]: Connection reset by peer
<Phinnay> TJ- that is the error I am getting now from the script
<wilee-nilee> luist, This probably better asked in ##linux this is ubuntu support
<luist> wilee-nilee: im trying to make a ubuntu DEB package!?!?!??!!
<luist> wilee-nilee: using UBUNTU package build tools?!??!?!?!
<wilee-nilee> luist, I doubt you will get the help you need here just a suggestion.;)
<overclucker> Phinnay: whats the return value of socket_connect?
<Phinnay> overclucker Resource id #3
<luist> wilee-nilee: oh well… if UBUNTU channel cant help to make a UBUNTU package than maybe i should just use another system????!?!??!
<wilee-nilee> luist, And there is no need to to over punctuate we can understand your goals.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<niargh> TJ-: argh, machine crashed yet again & lost all your recommendations. Now using a windows box, eek!
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | luist
<ubottu> luist: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TJ-> Phinnay: That error may be because you're trying to write to a socket that hasn't been opened. You need to detect the failed socket_create() and handle that immediately without continuing to the socket_write()
<TJ-> niargh: hang on. I'll retrieve them from my local log-file and send them to you privately
<wilee-nilee> don't bite the hand that helps.
<niargh> TJ-: thx!
<bazhang> !packaging | luist
<ubottu> luist: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Phinnay> TJ- i guess my confusion is, the script works perfectly on a windows server with WAMP - what is different about how linux is doing things?
<Agalloch> Hi guys, can you please help me with this error? all is here: I get disconnect from IMAP : http://pastebin.com/Npqwwi8z
<luist> bazhang: ive read these tuts… they are bad...
<Phinnay> TJ- and i admittedly do not do much with sockets in PHP so i am not that farmillar with operation to begin with
<luist> bazhang: well at least very few things make sense when you are used to RPM packing
<bobweaver> lu I just showed up and am not the best packager but what are you trying to package ?
<Iceman_B> any techs in the house?
<bobweaver> luist, *  I just showed up and am not the best packager but what are you trying to package ?
<bazhang> Iceman_B, just ask the channel
<luist> bobweaver: a qt project… which creates 1 binary
<lgr79> TJ-, Ubuntu Server login now works OK with the new keyboard. Thank you for your assistance
<Iceman_B> i'm curious about how secure wiping a drive is with DBAN as opposed to using DD(from a usb live image or something)
<Iceman_B> *dd
<bobweaver> luist,  qtcreator has deb pulgins
<overclucker> Phinnay: does nc -vvl 8283 give any info if you connect to it?
<wilee-nilee> Iceman_B, dban is a dd
<bobweaver> luist,  is it on launchpad git ect ?
<TJ-> Phinnay: hehehe that's what we're trying to find out - what *is* different! The process is logical and trying to reduce the problem area to pinpoint the issue
<luist> bobweaver: well im going to upload to git, why
<TJ-> overclucker: Phinnay reported earlier he can telnet to the remote, too
<TJ-> lgr79: Glad you got it tamed :p
<bobweaver> luist,  I would look at it and see what going on
<luist> bobweaver: oh its a local git server
<wilee-nilee> Iceman_B, dban dd's multiple times
<Iceman_B> wilee-nilee: ......seriously?
<Phinnay> TJ- i understand, stuff like this is so frustrating! :D
<mschr> Hello chaps, my unity is very lossy rendered and lacks 3d i believe
<Iceman_B> that makes me feel sorta dumb
<TJ-> Phinnay: which is why being methodical always helps :)
<luist> bobweaver: couldnt find anything related to qtcreator and debs… all tuts that i find do the stuff manually
<Iceman_B> I;m going to clock in like 6 hours doing a random-write wipe with DBAN
<Iceman_B> on a 120G drive
<mschr> since distupgrade (involving precise + unity) the animation of fading / shrinking windows are even laggy
<TJ-> Phinnay: If you could pastebin an excerpt from the code around socket_create() I can re-post you the code I'd add to it, for diagnosis
<Iceman_B> its a laptopdrive, mind you but still
<bobweaver> luist,  ok well then , maybe read the debian new maintians guide ,
<Phinnay> TJ- ok, i will do that, hold on
<mschr> System Settings > Details > Graphics > Driver = VESA: M82, however
<oquidave> hello guys, am planning to download ubuntu...what is the most stable version with gnome2 and is a dvd iso
<mschr> glxinfo: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, direct rendering: Yes
<bobweaver> luist,  if you want to make a easy deb out of the binary that you have you can mimic the system that you want to install on then make a make file that tells to install in $(DESTDIR)     and it will install on the end users that way but that is more of a half / way of doing it
<dev___> hello?
<dev___> i need help
<Phinnay> TJ- http://pastebin.com/dA2uzD6y
<bobweaver> !ask | dev___
<ubottu> dev___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dev___> how would i check if my wifi chips drivers are indeed updated
<dev___> with the new compiled one i compiled and installed
<TJ-> luist: Have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/63158/how-to-create-a-debian-source-package-with-qt-creator
<wilee-nilee> oquidave, 10.04 is the last long term it is supported for about 7 more months with the desktop.
<TJ-> Phinnay: looking
<esolyt> is there any way i can use ubuntu with up to date software (latest version of gimp, latest version chromium, latest version of pidgin etc)? i do not want up to date kernel, gtk etc. i just want non-essential parts of the system up to date.
<oquidave> wilee-nilee: thanks
<mschr> none have an idea of why unity thinks its using VESA, even if ATI card driver FGLRX otherwise is working?
<abimael> Is there a way to prevent Ubuntu from maintaining Any Logs at all, like from my web browser or certain application?
<TJ-> Phinnay: OK, makeConnection() looks good. When it is used, is it immediately returning an error (via  $eSTR)? If it isn't and yet the socket_write() fails, then it isn't a simple connection-failed error.
<MonkeyDust> abimael  system settings - privacy
<JessicaW> will NetXtreme II BCM57810 10 Gigabit Ethernet work native on lucid if I install linux-firmware or am I going to have to backport as well?
<dev___> Can anyone help with dual boot. And the bootloader failing or grub failing to install
<resuremade> Hetzner VPS Ubuntu installation is so slow (40 minutes and still continues)
<TJ-> resuremade: How is it installing? network or from a VPS-local ISO?
<Agalloch> Hi guys, can you please help me with this error? all is here: I get disconnect from IMAP : http://pastebin.com/Npqwwi8z
<resuremade> TJ-: auto installation via vps-local ISO.
<TJ-> resuremade: They probably limit CPU slices - doubt it'd be I/O throttling on the local
<Chamalot> SAlut
<AutistiCucumber> I wanna kill Canonical. Amazon Ads Suck
<dev___> Ads are what pay for my village for a year
<TJ-> Agalloch: From what I've read, courier IMAP won't create mailbox directories until that mailbox receives its first email. Maybe you need to send an email to that mailbox first?
<resuremade> TJ-: maybe. But it's still too long for minimal installation (hetzner vq12; http://smerity.com/articles/2012/hetzner.html — it's vq6)
<Phinnay> TJ- I have a meeting right now, i will be back in a little while, thank you very much for all the help so far :D
<TJ-> Phinnay: Good luck. Get the tcpdump for when you return!
<davidj_dc> is this a good channel to ask an Upstart question?
<TJ-> resuremade: Hmmm, what's it showing on the console, or can't you see that?
<resuremade> TJ-: the problem is I can't connect to console :-D
<Agalloch> TJ- i tried send mail to new users via localhost and via my normal email. Nothing :-(
<mschr> Agalloch, install wireshark / tcpdump - and filter out the pop3/imap communication. Mail server should inform email-client what error is occurring
<ohzie> Does anybody know how to make nautilus just never run the desktop, without giving it '--no-desktop' ?
<TJ-> mschr: The error is in the server log. It's figuring out *why* is Agalloch's problem :)
<TJ-> resuremade: weird! not even via their remote local console option?
<klglhkhhhh> are there media players available on ubuntu besides vlc, that are controllable via smartphone?
<resuremade> TJ-: their remote local console is 404 :-(
<mschr> tj ahalloch the server log is missing something, the mail-header parse will tell when disconnect occurs
<Agalloch> mschr its like server cannot create directiries for new users /mailboxes
<Agalloch> but ill do what you said
<TJ-> Agalloch: You can use telnet to do a manual session to the server. I often use that to determine issues
<Kikinaak> Hi guys. I'm having a bit of trouble with my wifi. ubuntu 12.04 fresh install using the ahtlon 64 bit alternate. wifi is an atheros AR9285. the thing will connect, then drop. my record is about 10 seconds.
<Scunizi> For some reason Gimp will no longer load.  Trying from CLI I get the following warning.. How do I fix this? (gimp:23331): GLib-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.30.0/./glib/goption.c:2168: ignoring no-arg, optional-arg or filename flags (8) on option of type 0
<TJ-> Kikinaak: There are several known bugs (and workarounds). Review these:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux?field.searchtext=AR9285
<HackinBlack> hello
<HackinBlack> ?
<eodchop> can someone tell me what a terminal is? i keep finding instructions to go the a terminal. all i have is a laptop...my grandson installed this ubutu on my pc and now i cant find anything
<bazhang> !terminal | eodchop
<ubottu> eodchop: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bazhang> eodchop, ctrl atl T to get one
<Scunizi> eodchop: terminal is a black window you type command into
<eodchop> can i open internet explorer from there? i want to read my msn mail
<NoNaMeNo> Hi, how stable is ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 ?
<HackinBlack> not stable
<bazhang> !12.10 | NoNaMeNo
<ubottu> NoNaMeNo: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Scunizi> eodchop: internet explorer is not on Ubuntu.. you have to use Chrome or Firefox
<NoNaMeNo> bazhang: thanks
<HackinBlack> anyone know how to adjust the terminal text when i put it in fullscreen to use the more width
<JessicaW> how do you install a BCM57810 network card on lucid?
<wilee-nilee> Kikinaak, With a quick look on google using that card and 12.04 I see some info, none mentioning a alternative.
<HackinBlack>  anyone know how to adjust the terminal text when i
<HackinBlack>                      put it in fullscreen to use the more width
<bazhang> HackinBlack, patience
<TJ-> HackinBlack: See "man stty"
<Kikinaak> ya I'm seeing a lot of complaints but not much for a fix
<Agalloch> TJ- just a question, can be mysql binded or 2 ip (127.0.0.1 and 0.0.0.0 ) ?
<Kikinaak> I did find a fix to a similar problem that involved modprobing the iwlwifi driver, then learned that it wouldnt help me because my card doenst use that driver. I'm a linux noob. I know theres a command to show what drivers are running for what hardware, but know not what it is. how do I see whats driving my wifi card?
<HackinBlack> Not finding anything on man stty
<HackinBlack> with google
<sylvie_> Hello i installed flashplugin-installer, opera and firefox detects flash plugins but flash content doesn't works (ff shows nothing, and opera show a "pluging crashed message with "pluging don't have SIGILL" or something like that), can someone help me plz
<HackinBlack> reinstall plugin?
<sylvie_> HackinBlack,  already did
<TJ-> Agalloch: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/server-options.html#option_mysqld_bind-address
<HackinBlack> ah well then you are left with the option to just blow up the computer.
<sylvie_> i tryed to purge & reinstall flashplugin-installer, tryed to install from taz.gz from adobe, tryed with flashaid plugin for firefox, all have the same result
<bazhang> !behelpful | HackinBlack
<ubottu> HackinBlack: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, Flashaid is not up to date or supported, have you installed the restricted extras it has flash other media codecs and some MS fonts.
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I helped someone else earlier this week with that same device. Those bug reports I referred you to, recommend in part disabling the hardware encryption support. Have you tried setting the option for that ?
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, no, i test will all checked
<sylvie_> brb
<Kikinaak> TJ-: still going through the reports. havent seen mention of hardware encryption
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I'll review and find it for you
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, What is the desktop you are running?
<Kikinaak> thanks
<Enom> o/ all
<JessicaW> how do you install a BCM57810 network card on lucid?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > JessicaW here is some boroadcom info
<erkan^> how add I a panel in Gnome Classic (with effect)? Alt doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom > JessicaW
<ubottu> JessicaW, please see my private message
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, 11.10
<JessicaW> wilee-nilee: thanks but that's for wifi.
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, That is some broadcom info
<goafenny> i want to buy ubuntu computer $
<Netwo> anyone here knows about SARG Report ??
<Curious_Cube> I do not no.
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, that is a ethernet card you posted
<JessicaW> wilee-nilee: it's only going to be semi relevant. huge difference between wifi drivers and firmware required for 10 gigabit cards.
<goafenny> i want to buy ubuntu computer around 700$
<goafenny> can anyone help
<Enom> goafenny: Any local computer store can help you out with that.
<Calinou> just buy a computer without an OS
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, Is it the unity desktop with a panel on the left of the screen, I ask as there are restricted extras attached to the desktop used.
<bobweaver> goafenny,  you haved tried system 76 and puguet sound ?
<Calinou> (beware, this is hard)
<Calinou> very
<Calinou> and usually, shops tend to make money off linux users
<Calinou> they know that business
<Curious_Cube> No. You can help me buying an iPhone.goafenny...
<HackinBlack> geofenny your best bet is to just make a custom one and not buy a os
<Calinou> buying an apple product
<Calinou> hahaha
<Calinou> HackinBlack: +1
<Curious_Cube> Linux is free and Opeeeeeeeeeeeen.
<goafenny> bob weaver someone told me buy amd cause its boss is generous
<Calinou> goafenny: btw: have a nvidia graphics card - not amd
<wilee-nilee> JessicaW, Cool you did mention firmware need until now.
<Calinou> AMD sucks
<Calinou> it's terrible
<wilee-nilee> did not*
<Calinou> their drivers can't draw lines
<trism> erkan^: try alt+super+right click
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Calinou> no u FloodBot1
<Curious_Cube> Come to linux leave fucking windows...
<bazhang> Calinou, stop that
<pe_ropeno> hello ppl
<erkan^> thx trism (-:
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, don't think so, i use gnome and cairo-dock (macos like taskbar)
<bazhang> Curious_Cube, no cursing here
<Enom> What the hate...
<Calinou> Curious_Cube: UEFI would beg to differ :P
<bobweaver> goafenny,  check outhttp://www.pugetsystems.com/  they are good
<TJ-> Kikinaak: there's mention of using "nohwcrypt=0" but I see this comment suggests a fix is in the precise-backports repository already. You can enable that from "Software Sources" in the Software Center. Then see this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154/comments/50
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> goafenny, https://www.system76.com/community/video/
<Curious_Cube> It seems to me that FireFox is faster than Chromium.
<Enom> When I go to install a package I get some dependency message that I can't quite understand...
<Calinou> chromium is much faster than firefox, it is not that bloated
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, Cool so the package is the ubuntu-restricted-extras if you have not found it yet.
<pe_ropeno> i have a brightness problem. do U vvanna help?
<Calinou> Enom: paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Calinou> pe_ropeno: don't ask to ask just ask
<bobweaver> Enom,  can you paste the message to PASTEBIN ?
<Enom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254433/
<Kikinaak> TJ-: I'm afraid thats a bit over my head. I also have no way of getting this machine to connect to get the backports. Now the nohwcrypt=0 option I could try but I do not know how to find what module is running my card
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  ok it s installing
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | Calinou For the one trillionth use of the word bloated lol
<ubottu> Calinou For the one trillionth use of the word bloated lol: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bobweaver> Enom,  how about    apt-cache policy php5-curl | pastebinit
<goafenny> bobwhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1254433/thanks
<pe_ropeno> i can't adjust brightness on my hp6735s. any advice is good :)
<TJ-> Kikinaak: "lspci -vvvnn | grep -A 12 AR9285"
<Curious_Cube> Is there any book on Ubuntu for beginner users?
<bazhang> !manual > Curious_Cube
<ubottu> Curious_Cube, please see my private message
<Enom> lol bobweaver , didn't know there was a package that would pastebin stuff automatically. XD Thanks, give me a minute.
<bobweaver> Curious_Cube, Yes it is in software center
<Enom> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254438/
<niargh> TJ-: uname -r => 3.6.0-030600rc7-generic crossing fingers
<Curious_Cube> What's it?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: It'll be "ath9k"
<TJ-> niargh: Good luck :p
<CharlieSu> Curious_Cube: I've got a manual.  You can buy it from me on PayPal :)
<shomon> how do I make a service not start at startup?
<pe_ropeno> so no help for my brightness problem
<niargh> TJ-: any special instrumentation I can install to help if/when it crashes next?
<shomon> I usually use "service stop apache2"
<Kikinaak> TJ-: ath9k sound about right to you?
<bobweaver> Enom,  it is the repo that you have installed that is breaking up you package management (andphe)
<vvpalin> sure whats your paypal e-mail ?
<Enom> bobweaver: and here's my php5-common http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254441/
<shomon> but can I do it automatically
<shomon> ?
<Kikinaak> bah, missed earlier comment nevermind
<Curious_Cube> I have no money to buy anything and I want free and open manuals.
<bazhang> !manual | Curious_Cube
<ubottu> Curious_Cube: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bobweaver> shomon,  sudo service apache2 restart
<Enom> bobweaver: Because of maverick?
<pe_ropeno> i have flash crash problem on my 11.04 firefox and chrome
<bobweaver> Enom,  nope it is the ppa having different versions of stuff and when they install they use something called a "control"  file this looks and tells what deps are needed but if it can not fill the deps then it gives you thouse error messages
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  still have same result
<wilee-nilee> pe_ropeno, Note the 11.04 goes end of life on oct 28th
<Enom> So then I might technically meet all of the dependencies?
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, So you get errors when flash is needed?
<TJ-> niargh: It's worth checking /var/log/kern.log (or kern.log.1) immediately after restarting for clues... check the timestamps of the log-entries, see if there's anything suggesting errors rather than 'normal' info
<pe_ropeno> wilee nilee yeah i know. i-m installing 12.04 right now. hopeing it will work
<niargh> TJ-: got it, thanks again for the help.
<TJ-> Kikinaak: yes, ath9k. You can try adding the nohwcrypt option. See bug #568090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568090 in linux (Ubuntu) "ath5k should be loaded with nohwcrypt parameter" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568090
<TJ-> Kikinaak: The ath5k and ath9k modules have the same option to control similar internal hardware in the chips
<TJ-> Kikinaak: make sure to replace any mention of "ath5k" with "ath9k" of course!
<Netwo> i need SARG REPORT GENERATOR help PLease !
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  only with opera : "OPERA-CRASHLOG V1 desktop 12.02 1578 unix Linux-i386
<sylvie_> /usr/lib/opera/pluginwrapper/operapluginwrapper-native got signal SIGILL at address 0201AE20"
<Curious_Cube> SARG?
<Curious_Cube> SARG=?
<Enom> bobweaver: Thanks-you for the insight. I at least know where to point myself now. :)
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  firefoex just show a blank space where flash content should be
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_ Hmm If it were me I would purge opera and reload it, but that is me.
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  you mean close + reopen ?
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, Are you using a flash block in FF like noscript?
<TJ-> Netwo: "sudo apt-get install sarg" then "man 1 sarg"
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  don't think so, i've just installed it today and changed nothing
<sylvie_> so except if ff blocks flash by default , no
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, You would close and reopen after the restricted install, to be honest I'm not your best help here with this probably, other then getting the restricted installed, but you did some work already that may be part of the problem.
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, i ve reopen both browser after each step. But i try a reboot, brb
<Kikinaak> TJ-: just tried popping that argument into ath9k using modprobe. it now connects, then a few seconds later disconnects. it got me on long enough to load a web page then cut out. it keeps coming up and asking me for the network key
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I think you need to try the updated compat-wireless drivers, from the precise-backports repository
<mschr> kikinaak $ echo "options nohwcrypt=X" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<TJ-> Kikinaak: ... I see this comment suggests a fix is in the precise-backports repository already. You can enable that from "Software Sources" in the Software Center. Then see this comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/773154/comments/50
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Incomplete]
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, back after a comp reboot, and nothing changed :(
<Kikinaak> how do I get em to the machine if I cant get it to connect?
<Kikinaak> theres no way it will hold a connection long enough to download the backport
<TJ-> Kikinaak: download them manually on another machine (even Windows) and move them across via USB flash storage?
<FKppi> Hi, i'm having a problem with my graphic card(AMD RADEON 6630M) in ubuntu... when i update kernel i'm having problems with graphics and i have to reinstall fglrx...
<Kikinaak> thats a trick I've yet to learn
<FKppi> Could someone help me?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: let me know what that system reports for "uname -a" and I'll find the packages for you
<iDangerMouse> FKppi: did you install Catalyst from the Software Center?
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, Not sure to be honest there are some variables here, a tar install, was this actually installed for one the use of flashaid.  What I do know is that on every fresh install I have done the restrited extras work so not sure what the block is here, others can help I suspect who know how to use the terminal probably to look.
<Curious_Cube> Can I run Firefox and Firefox Aurora simultaneously?
<iDangerMouse> FKppi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<FKppi> iDangerMouse, i have installed it with 'apt-get install fglrx-updates'
<Kikinaak> TJ-: 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:16:45 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<iDangerMouse> FKppi: Whats it doing ?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: give me a moment
<Kikinaak> TJ-: thanks
<bobweaver> !info fglrx-amdcccle > bobweaver
<HackinBlack> How many of you guys dual boot?
<Curious_Cube> I have dual boo.
<HackinBlack> with windows 7?
<iDangerMouse> I have Windows 7, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Studios, and Windows XP
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  ok thanks anyway for you help.  But i have some pixmap warning when i lunch opera in debug mode (dont know how to do it with firefox) : can i be related to my pb, what's pixmap ?  http://pastebin.com/if85QD5S
<Curious_Cube> Yes
<FKppi> thanks iDangerMouse, this(https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) should help me
<LasOz> I dual boot too.
<HackinBlack> I couldnt get dual to work :(
<iDangerMouse> FKppi: You welcome !
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee,  Impossible de trouver le moteur de thème dans   =    imposible to found the theme engine in
<LasOz> What went wrong HackinBlack, I might've had the same problem.
<Curious_Cube> Can I run Mac with Ubuntu?
<iDangerMouse> ,Dual boot >> http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<wilee-nilee> sylvie_, I can't really help beyond this. ;)
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: Yes
<HackinBlack> well first when i tried side by side or alongside method the grub failed and gave me a option to install elsewhere
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<HackinBlack> But it never worked i would just load into windows
<samflynn> всем привет
<Pici> !ru | samflynn
<ubottu> samflynn: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> !ru ¦ samflynn
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<sylvie_> wilee-nilee, ok thanks anyway, i'll give up for today cya
<HackinBlack> I have tried that tutorial it doesnt work for m
<HackinBlack> e
<sayers> Привет
<wilee-nilee> HackinBlack, If you can actually decsribe the problem you may get help, what you have done where you are at and what is actually installed and how it was installed
<Curious_Cube> Thanks....
<samflynn> это русскоговорящий чат?
<sayers> нет :(
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: Or run a virtual machine :)
<HackinBlack> right now i only have ubuntu installed on whole hdd. Would it be easyer to just install windows and half unallocated and then install ubuntu?
<LasOz> HackinBlack: I dual booted on my old PC and it was fine, worked like a breeze. On my new computer I left it "installing" over night and the screen was still blank black so I forced a shut down. When I booting I got the dual boot screen but booting into Linux black screens and nothing happens.
<samflynn> понял спасибо сейчас разберусь
<sayers> samflynn: заходите в #ubuntu-ru
<samflynn> ага понял спасибо
<Curious_Cube> I cant deal with virtual machine.
<HackinBlack> yea i am on a new laptop
<eixV> was haet ar sacht?
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: Oh okay, I have 4 cores... :P
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Curious_Cube> I had virtual machine on win-7 but i could not make it work?
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: WMware is way better than virrtualbox
<HackinBlack> Curious i had virtual machine on windows also but it was laggy. and i have 4 cores, 8gb ram :(
<HackinBlack> ok processor
<bobweaver> Qemu all the way !!
<sayers> how much of them did you allocated to the virtual machine ?
<iDangerMouse> 2gb and 1 core, and 20gb virtual HDD
<HackinBlack> 2 core and about 3gb ram
<sayers> be sure to install the graphics drivers too man
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: That's a lot
<Curious_Cube> I have intel core 2 duo processor and 1 gb ram .
<Curious_Cube> I ve 500 gb hdd.
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: If you had 4Gb ram you have allocated, 1 core , 1 gb , and 20gb hdd virtual
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I need to figure out the paths; do you have 10 minutes?
<HackinBlack> i have amd a6-3500 quad
<Kikinaak> TJ-: no problem
<HackinBlack> it sucks
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: Install VMware not virtualbox
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: Then Catalyst for AMD graphic card.
<Curious_Cube> Does it(vmware) need external CD/dvd disk?
<lenochka> hi everyone, why cannot I see pid when I do netstat -nap
<kevin__> i have a script that backsup my mysql databases but when it runs via a crontab entry the resulting files are owned by root.  how do I make them be owned by the current user when they are created?
<Kikinaak> TJ-: if it helps, the image I used to make my install disc was ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-amd64
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: Nope
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I have to match the packages to the kernel version you reported using "uname -a"
<Curious_Cube> can i download vmware frm software center?
<trism> TJ-: Kikinaak is this what you are looking for? http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-3.2.0-31-generic
<sayers> its windows based
<Gracenotes> Just upgraded to 12.04... have not really had time to previously. How can I get the mouse scroll wheel working in all the places it worked before?
<HackinBlack> curious i just checked
<Gracenotes> e.g. nautilus tabs, gedit tabs
<HackinBlack> i don't believe
<sayers> vmware available on my 10.10
<samflynn> прощу прощения кто здесь из русскоговорящих?
<iDangerMouse> Curious_Cube: well since you're on Ubuntu Virtualbox is better,  but if you're on Windows WMware rocks.
<LasOz> Could someone let me know what I've done wrong, with regards to installing Ubuntu on my PC?
<sayers> samflynn: скажи
 * iDangerMouse is off to bed
<HackinBlack> in virtualbox i kept getting a color error or so when using a 64bit version of windows 7
<Curious_Cube> please give me the link of download of WMWare?
<TJ-> trism: Not exactly. Kikinaak needs to download the .deb that that package depends on, put them on a USB device, and move them to the PC with the bad Wifi (as it has no reliable net) . I'm ensuring Kikinaak has all the packages required, not just the virtual/meta packages
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: Download the 32bit not 64bit ISO, dedicate 1 core, and minimum 1gb
<trism> TJ-: the debs are at the bottom (amd64/i386)
<iDangerMouse> HackinBlack: Then install the ATI Catalyst from the Software Center
<Domincii> Hey, when trying to open WoW via Wine, any ideas of a fix for this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254529/
<TJ-> trism: I know. But that package is virtual. I'm also making sure the dependencies are listed for Kikinaak
<Curious_Cube> wmware for windwos?
<trism> TJ-: it is not virtual
<Kikinaak> TJ-: if I'm following this right, what I need is an older version of the wifi driver. should the dependancies not already be in place on the system?
<TJ-> trism: It is listed as such in launchpad. Weird. It's only 2.6KB in the LP list
<trism> TJ-: and its only deps are linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic and dpkg
<TJ-> Kikinaak: No, the opposite. You need a more recent version of the driver that has been built for the older kernel ... hence backports
<rlw980> I've got a problem with Android
<seednode> Well, this is #Ubuntu, but someone might be able to help.
<Kikinaak> ah. I believe I follow now
<trism> TJ-: maybe you found the meta package on lp?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: trism has sorted that out for you. Here's the page to go to. It gives the package details. At the lower-left is a table. click on the "amd64" link and it'll take you to the download. Download the file (a .deb) and save it to a USB stick and transfer it to your bad PC
<HackinBlack> When i was on windows and tried installing ubuntu does this seem right.  - Windows has the bootloader on a separate partition named "System" ?
<TJ-> trism: I think I did... I got lost in all the cross-references :D
<TJ-> trism: thanks for digging me out :p
<Kikinaak> ok. thanks to both of you. grabbing that file now. cross fingers
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I'm even crossing my spaghetti !
<trism> TJ-: yes the linux-backports can be quite confusing (especially since you would think they would be in -backports but they are in -updates)
<TJ-> trism: I was cross-referencing directly into http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/
<TJ-> trism:  those multiple kernel versions in package names made me dizzy
<resure> Is there good ZNC ppa?
<seemycam2007> hi
<Richhh> how do i search for uploaded files? like rapidshare etc
<seemycam2007> asl?
<seemycam2007> does any1 know linux on pendrive?
<Kikinaak> TJ-: just to confirm this deb file is about 2.7 megs?
<jrib> Richhh: use a web browser
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Sounds about right. It'll contain a whole load of kernel modules
<jrib> !persistent | seemycam2007
<ubottu> seemycam2007: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Richhh> jrib i want to see up to date info
<jrib> Richhh: yes, use a web browser
<Richhh> i mean how can i see what was just uploaded
<seemycam2007> is there a webcam chat on linux?
<Richhh> for example
<Gracenotes> why doesn't middle-click work in scroll bars, for that matter?
<jrib> Richhh: the answer is still the same; this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Richhh> k
<bobweaver> seemycam2007,  skype and google hangout ? there are others also
<bekks> Gracenotes: What do you expect from double-clicking a scrollbar?
<seemycam2007> but hw abt on ubuntu on pen drive?
<Gracenotes> bekks: well, a scroll track.
<Gracenotes> in e.g. Firefox or Chrome
<Pici> seemycam2007: You'll need to ask an actual question about it here if you want an answer.
<bekks> Gracenotes: Ah ok - never used that so far :)
<Kikinaak> TJ-: the software center is not letting me install it. giving me a "you likely do not want to install theis package directly" warning and the install button is greyed out
<Cong>  http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o is not found. where else can I get it?
<Gracenotes> actually, the laptop's builtin middle click button works. For the mouse that I use, however, the signal doesn't seem to go through
<Gracenotes> hum
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Is that on the 'bad' PC?
<Kikinaak> yup. its the only linux box I have
<TJ-> Kikinaak: OK... just making clear so I don't misdirect you. We don't want software center at all.
<Kikinaak> it says "please install "package name" via your normal software channels. it would be about as helpful to tell me to grow wings and fly
<TJ-> Kikinaak: What you need to do is start a Terminal (dash, type "Terminal" or Ctrl+Alt+T)  and at a command line give an instruction to install the package
<Kikinaak> ok. whats the command?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Do you know the directory name where the file is? It'll probably be something like "/media/XYZ/"
<TJ-> Kikinaak: What you do is "sudo dpkg -i <path/to/filename.deb>"
<Kikinaak> I moved it to my home folder
<LasOz> Hello I'm having black screen problems with the dual boot Ubuntu. There's not enough space here to explain all the details, but trying to just re-install Ubuntu doesn't work. What'd be the best cause of action?
<TJ-> Kikinaak: OK, so "sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>" since by default the Terminal starts in your home directory
<bekks> TJ-: Is there a way to change that default path?
<TJ-> bekks: default path for what? a terminal? Well I guess you'd just alter it in the ~/.bashrc
<Kikinaak> yup. also renamed the bloody thing "installme.deb". my fingers aint as acrobatic as they used to me
<bekks> TJ-: The default path where a terminal starts
<TJ-> bekks: You can pass gnome-terminal "--working-directory=..."
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Nice naming convention :p
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Once it is installed a reboot should be enough to ensure the newer driver gets loaded
<Kikinaak> heh thanks. reboot in progress
<TJ-> Gracenotes: I found the bug for your track-scroll issue, finally! bug #508754
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489830 in gpointing-device-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #508754 Settings of gpointing-device-settings are non-persistent" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489830
<Kikinaak> TJ-: no love. same issue, it asks for the key, takes a moment, says its connected, then a moment later says disconnected.
<TJ-> Kikinaak: OK, that is likely related to the NetworkManager causing repeated scans. I noticed there's a way to stop that.
<kennstdunich> Hello I am using ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 I was in this channel a few days ago a tip how to get the brightness setting rule. it worked well in 12.04. only 12.10 beta 2 is not the
<kennstdunich> on my samsung netbook n145 plus
<BluesKaj> !wicd | Kikinaak
<anti-freeze> kennstdunich: ive had this problem too, its been so long. What graphics card do you have?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | Kikinaak
<ubottu> Kikinaak: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2.3-1ubuntu0.1 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 46 kB
<resure> TJ-: Finally, it works! I have opened 6697 port :-D big thanks
<soman> >>> Hi all. Has anyone some troubles with copy/past in Ubuntu 12.04? Sometimes ctrl+c / ctrl+v doesn't work (it could be in a one program, geany for example) so it makes me use context menu that feels annoying.
<TJ-> Kikinaak: Could you copy "/var/log/syslog" to the USB device, over to your Windows PC, open it in notepad, then paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> resure: Nice one! I bet you're relieved now, after all that effort
<TJ-> Kikinaak: I have to go do dinner now, I'll likely be about 45 minutes. Send me a private message with the URL of the pastebin and I'll look when I return
<TJ-> Kikinaak: (unless someone else can take over)
<Kikinaak> TJ-: theres syslog and syslog.1. which you need?
<resure> TJ-: yes)
<TJ-> Kikinaak: unless "syslog" is almost empty, that's all I need.
<Kikinaak> TJ-: ok will post. thanks much for the help. enjoy dinner.
<kennstdunich> This PPA will not work under 12.10:
<kennstdunich> http://pastie.org/4790702
<kennstdunich> help me please
<seednode> Does the maintainer say it should work under 12.10?
<k0dyl> hello
<kennstdunich> seednode,  i have no idea
<k0dyl> somebody here?
<anti-freeze> kennstdunich: also, its a bad idea to expect much from Beta's, i suggest you wait for the official release
<seednode> Well, it might not have been updated to work in 12.10.
<seednode> k0dyl, yes, there are people here.
<Mir09> hi amm
<kennstdunich> okay thanks for the reply
<k0dyl> sorry, problem with app
<leaftwig> Brasero didn't get done making a checksum after hours ;-; pleas, please relieve my pain :C
<DayDrake> Hey, is there a great advantage to using the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Kikinaak> resure: you pinch hitting for TJ?
<leaftwig> Thank you for fixing stupid too.
<resure> Kikinaak: what?
<Kikinaak> ah sorry, misread a reply you made to him
<WeThePeople> daydrake, if you have more than 4gigs of RAM on your system, 64bit machine can utilize more than 4gigs
<WeThePeople> im tired
<BluesKaj> !multiarch | DayDrake
<BluesKaj> !info multiarch | DayDrake
<ubottu> DayDrake: Package multiarch does not exist in precise
<BluesKaj>  useless bots
<Gycklarn> I just added myself to a group, why can't I see this with the 'groups' command?
<WeThePeople> bluekaj, lol, where is a set of instructions on how to msg the bot?
<ikonia> !msgthebot > WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople, please see my private message
<WeThePeople> blueskaj, see above
<cyrano_> I have a dell laptop with 12.04 installed and only when I boot in to ubuntu does my fan alternate from very high speed to low speed in 1 second intervals. It can get quite annoying. I have noticed it doesn't do this in windows or osx (hackintosh) does anyone have any insight in to this and possibly a fix?
<Mir09> Gycklarn, have you reboot your system after add?
<BluesKaj> WeThePeople, the factoids should be there for mulitarch support
<wino> Looking for a hardware suggestion on a PCI-E jbod controller for Sata-III drives. Does anyone have one that they absolutely love or know of any to absolutely avoid?
<WeThePeople> wino, #hardware may have a answer
<wino> I'm looking for something to work with ubuntu
<BluesKaj> DayDrake , if you have more than 4G RAM then 64bit may be noticeable performance-wise , but I use it anyway just to be up to date
<BluesKaj> wino, looking for something ?
<osse> I'm trying to access a Samba share. I'm able to type smb://ip.to.server in the "address field" in Nautilus and when I do I see the share I want to open/connect to. BUt when I double click it all I see is "Unable to mount location. Failed to mount Windows share" - How can I get more information on what went wrong?
<gordonjcp> wino: hardware RAID?
<gordonjcp> wino: hardware RAID is perfectly okay, if you keep backups of all your data *and* have spare controller cards
<gordonjcp> wino: unless you can afford at least two spare controller cards, don't bother
<Mir09> osse, look here http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-8.html
<gordonjcp> hardware RAID is just about the most effective way of permanently losing data I've ever seen
<Como|work> lol gordonjcp
<Como|work> it might be accurate, even
<osse> Mir09: thanks
<Mir09> osse,   :)
<gordonjcp> Como|work: well, if your controller dies, you're *stuffed*
<kraetzja> mount shows i have a ton of devices mounted on 'none' already, but when i try to mount something to 'none' i get mount: special device none does not exist. anyone have any thoughts?
<Gycklarn> Mir09, I have now. I was hoping it would not be necessary.
<Como|work> Yep. Especially when its a 6 year old noname card.
<gordonjcp> if you can find an identical controller with identical firmware, you've got about a 50/50 chance of it working again
<Mir09> Gycklarn, now work?
<e-v-o> can someone help me install Ubuntu on Asus eee 1025CE? I want to install it beside windows but I have only 2 options in the installer 1. Replace windows 2. Other. I read some reviews that this hardware is not yet fully supported by Linux as intel is not releasing drivers to the open-source community. Does anyone have any insights?
<Como|work> I've had good luck with expensive cards (e.g. the ones HP will sell and warantee) picking up where failed cards left off
<gordonjcp> and I'm talking about costs-five-figures cards from a International company that makes Business Machines
<Gycklarn> Mir09, Well, I am added to the group, but I'm still unable to do what I was hoping for... but that's another issue
<wino> gordonjcp: sorry, mostly looking at jbod, I want to add a bunch of SSDs
<wino> so RAID isn't going to work well unless I can do jbod
<gordonjcp> wino: softraid
<Como|work> then they're doing it wrong. At that cost you might as well buy a san.
<wino> err, a raid card isn't going to work well unless I can configure it in jbod
<Como|work> Yes- software raid. MDADM works great.
<wino> not looking for raid at all
<wino> but raid cards often support jbod
<gordonjcp> wino: tried just using LVM?
<wino> iirc trim doesn't work
<wino> when ssds are on a raid controller
<wino> but I don't need RAID, I don't need raid functionallity
<ikonia> trim won't work on any software raid devices or lvm volumes
<wino> I basically need a Sata-III controller
<wino> right.
<ikonia> however you can buy raid cards that support it on the hardware raid disks
<wino> Not looking for raid.
<wino> JBOD
<wino> same as a regular vanilla controller
<ikonia> most raid cards will allow you run in jbod mode
<wino> but I don't know of any sata-III jbod/controller cards
<ikonia> but the raid cards will be better quality
<wino> right
<FloodBot1> wino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mir09> Gycklarn, I don't uderstand well.. you have add you user to a group but it don't work?
<wino> I'm looking for suggestions
<ikonia> wino: I'd suggest taking it to ##hardware, some smart / up to date guys in there on hardware
<e-v-o> Anyone saw my msg? : /
<wino> ikonia: I'm looking specifically for ubuntu support though
<ikonia> wino: well, the linux chipsets are well documented, so any one who uses those will be quite safe
<Gycklarn> Mir09, heh, sorry if I confuse you. I am indeed added to the group. I'm rabbling.
<wino> ikonia: I disagree.
<ikonia> wino: disagree with what ?
<Mir09> Gycklarn, ok :)
<wino> linux chipsets being well documented. That's kind of the reverse way to look, and my experience with Free/OpenBSD is the exact opposite. Just because it works on one doesn't mean it works on the other
<wino> I am looking for a card to run in an ubuntu box
<osse> Mir09: didn't help me much though :( I'm running samba on my router using openwrt.
<ikonia> wino: then you're taking the wrong approach, ubuntu is linux - the linux kernel's disk controller chipsets, especially on raid cards is well documented
<wino> figured ##ubuntu might have experience with a raid/controller card that works with ubuntu
<Domincii> When I try to run WoW I get this error message before it loads, it loads up eventually but then it is very choppy and freezes a lot, could someone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1254654/ I've been posting this for days hoping someone would be online who could help, but evidently to no avail, I've also tried posting to #winehq with the same result.
<ikonia> wino: getting one of the supported chipsets is the simple way of resolving it
<ThinkT510> !raid | wino
<ubottu> wino: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ikonia> wino: you won't find one with specific ubuntu support.
<wino> that's why I was asking if anyone had any experience with them
<SolarisBoy> jbods generally just work
<ikonia> wino: and as different ubuntu version have different linux kernels (and therefore potentially changing hardware support) you need to treat each one as a different distro the same as fedora, or debian etc
<wino> asking for knowledgeable suggestions
<sayers> I've got integrated Graphics card on my motherboard and my question is how to see what brand and model is, then where to find drivers becuz I am 100% in that, that the particular GPU isn't ATI or NVIDIA
<comando> hello peoples
<ThinkT510> sayers: lspci
<ikonia> wino: yes, and I've given you one, the raid controllers are well documented in their chipset support, anyone of the cards that uses those chipsets should be fine, however check it against the specific kernel you are going to use
<comando> I need help please
<ziggyzero> Hi can somebody give me some assistance.I have run apt-get install libxml2 and I was expecting /usr/lib/libmxl2.so to be created
<comando> somebody can read me
<sayers> ThinkT510 i'll give a try
<wino> ikonia: no, you basically told me to go away
<ziggyzero> am I missing something?
<ikonia> wino: no I didn't
<ThinkT510> comando: then you need to explain the issue
<ziggyzero> Running Apache 2.2 on Ubuntu 12.04
<wino> I'm looking for someone with experience with a sata-III controller card that works with ubuntu
<wino> you keep telling me to go away
<ikonia> wino: if you ask ##hardware for suggestions on cards with the well documented linux chipset, you'll get good results
<Mir09>  osse, http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/cifs.server
<ziggyzero> I've done a find / -name 'xmllib2.so' but it finds nothing by that name
<ikonia> wino: I'm not telling you to go away
<wino> ikonia: if you can't help, that's fine, but please stop highlighting me
<Laia> I have an inspiron with ubuntu 12.04 and experience random freezes. dmesg, messages and xorg.0.log do not contain any errors, kerneloops does not seem to have any information either. Any hint on how to tackle this?
<comando> please I need help
<ziggyzero> but apt-get install libxml2 says that it is already installed
<wino> comando: the answer is in ##hardware, probably
<Pici> comando: you haven't asked a question yet.
<Pici> wino: don't do that.
<ikonia> wino: I'm advising you that the raid controllers have well documented supported chipsets, eg: the LSI and the 3wares, if you look in ##hardware and ask for advice on supported chipsers, such as the LSI/3ware model cards, you'll get good response
<comando> wino what do you say
<comando> Picci I need help in OSSIM system
<wino> ikonia: that is the most detailed response that you've given so far
<sayers> it's between Intel Corporation 82801 or Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER , not sure which one is the GPU and AGP bridge :D
<ikonia> wino: it's the same response I've given you 3 times
<wino> thanks, where was that info 10 minutes ago?
<ikonia> I told you 3 times
<wino> you did not mention any specific brands
<wino> "go to ##hardware"
<ikonia> wino: because they may not be supported now
<wino> great, thanks.
<ikonia> but they are well documented
<wino> thanks again for whatever
<Pici> comando: what is OSSIM?
<ikonia> so if you check the documentation as I've suggested, and then ask on those chipsets you'll get a good response in ##hardware
<comando> is a system based in debian
<comando> Picci
<comando> Picci is a system based in debian
<wino> ikonia: I am asking for anyone with any personal experience
<wino> not sure how that line keeps getting lost
<Kikinaak> wino: http://forums.smallnetbuilder.com/showthread.php?t=1738    this is an older thread but it may give you some leads
<ikonia> wino: yes, but the personal experience will vary depending on distro and disk type
<wino> Kikinaak: ty
<tomasm-> hi, i just got the live version of ubuntu onto a USB stick, and i was wondering if it's possible to modify that, install other apps, etc? I'm not sure how the root filesystem is handled
<osse> Mir09: oh I've read that page so many times. I've been struggling with this for days now.
<mschr> wino, please; #ubuntu supports Ubuntu specific questions, yours is kernel related only
<Pici> comando: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Please use OSSIM's support or try to ask in #debian, although they'll likely tell you the same thing.
<wino> hardware suggestions are not off topic in ##ubuntu as far as I understand
<osse> Mir09: I'm able to mount it using smbmount as root. But that just chowns the mount point and makes it unbrowsable for everyone else (ie. me)
<wino> mschr: is that incorrect?
<comando> Picci Thank my friend
<mschr> wino i dont know but youre spamming my client..
<Pici> wino: ikonia knows what hes talking about, and so do the folks in ##hardware.  We're just telling you where you are likely to get answers fastest.
<ikonia> or the best way to get a great answer, I'm not going to research cards, but if you ask about the specific supported chipsets, you'll get a good follow on response in ##hardware
<WeThePeople> ikonia, i have ubuntu working :)
<ikonia> WeThePeople: ??? why are you telling me this ?
<ThinkT510> !yay | WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: Glad you made it! :-)
<xbb> is anybody running Serviio? When I start it up it loads mp3 files, but not mp4 and folders.
<mschr> xbb i think your box needs to have capeability to show mp4 (proper codecs) before serviio will reckognize the mimetype of those files
<MonkeyDust> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chris_> hello
<Domincii> sup brah
<chris_> hi  zastern
<zastern> chris_: Hi?
<WeThePeople> funny question, if a iso is 3 gigs and i onlt have 1 gig of ram is it possible to run it on my computer
<ikonia> yes, it will swap
<Kikinaak> I would burn it if possible for better performance
<mschr> since distupgrade (involving precise + unity) the animation of fading / shrinking windows are even laggy
<chris_>  zastern, i have ubuntu but the mouse is stacking
<mschr> System Settings > Details > Graphics > Driver = VESA: M82, however
<mschr> glxinfo: OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series, direct rendering: Yes
<zastern> chris_: why are you asking me specifically
<ziggyzero> Hi does anybody know anything about libxml2?
<ziggyzero>  I have run apt-get install libxml2 but it has not given me the file I need.
<mschr> any ideas ?
<ziggyzero> I was hoping to have /usr/lib/libxml2.so
<ikonia> ziggyzero: how do you know that is the right package
<ikonia> !find /usr/lib/libxml2.so
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/lib/libxml2.so does not exist in precise
<ikonia> oops
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Hi that website that you pointed me to said so
<ikonia> which website ?
<ikonia> (sorry I don't remember)
<SolarisBoy> ziggyzero: libxml2-dev
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Also when I start Apache it complains
<SolarisBoy> its maybe loading something that expects that to be in a library path
<Mir09> osse, is very strange.. when you mount samba it become unbrowsable.. yur configuration is correct?
<ikonia> ziggyzero: what website, I didn't point you at a website
<ziggyzero> SolarisBox: I have installed that too. I needed the headers to build mod_proxy_html
<ikonia> ziggyzero: what are you trying to do ?
<mschr> ziggyzero mine is @ /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxml2.so
<osse> Mir09: I don't know if it's correct. I've checked everything a million times.
<SolarisBoy> thats where it seems to go in libxml2-dev as well
<ikonia> ziggyzero: I've just read the scroll back in #httpd and it seems you totally ignored everything I told you and just asked how to build mod_proxy 3.1
<SolarisBoy> is the program using the library path or is it statically looking in a folder?
<ziggyzero> ikonia: If you remember I am wanting to proxy traffic through apache. I needed to build v3.1 manually as the ubuntu repo only has v3.0.11
<osse> Mir09: I also tried 'sudo smbmount smb://ip/share -o uid=osse,gid=osse,...' but still the mount point becomes owned by root
<xbb> mschr, ha interesting. Thanks.
<ikonia> ziggyzero: no - you didn't need to build it
<ikonia> ziggyzero: that's why I said you didn't do anything I told you
<ikonia> ziggyzero: I told you to ask in #httpd how to get what you wanted out the current module
<ikonia> ziggyzero: instead you just joined and blindly asked how to build the module
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Now built and added but now complaining that the xmlfile is missing
<ikonia> ziggyzero: then it's your problem - you built it
<ikonia> ziggyzero: this is why I told you not to build it
<ziggyzero> ikonia: wait a moment. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Only the HTTP response headers specifically mentioned above will be rewritten. Apache will not rewrite other response headers, nor will it rewrite URL references inside HTML pages. This means that if the proxied content contains absolute URL references, they will by-pass the proxy. A third-party module that will look inside the HTML and rewrite URL references is Nick Kew's mod_proxy_html.
<ikonia> sorry- I disagree
<ziggyzero> ikonia: The apache website says that it is only available via the 3rd party module, hence why I needed to do it
<ikonia> ziggyzero: you'r obssesed with a function in mod_proxy 3.1 rather than trying to get the functionality you want
<cjr_> list
<ikonia> ziggyzero: well, you've built the module, so I suggest you start trouble shooting it
<mschr> ziggyzero 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH'
<ziggyzero> ikonia: I'm not that's the ProxyPassReverse function and it doesn't rewrite url refs inside html. Hence the need for the 3rd part mod
<ikonia> ziggyzero: contact the person who wrote that 3rd party module then
<ikonia> he will help you
<quaisi> hi does kodak hate linux re printers?
<ziggyzero> mschr: Are you reading this? Is ikonia correct? Have I completely mis-understood why I needed mod_proxy_html
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all
<_UsUrPeR_> trying to figure out how to get apt to use a proxy in 12.04
<mschr> no idea, havent read what you need libxml for tbh
<_UsUrPeR_> I am able to auto-detect proxy with firefox
<_UsUrPeR_> but not sure how to do anything with apt-get
<quaisi> i installed 12.04 for a friend and they are unable to get the printer to work - i also cannot find any linux drivers - the model is esp 1.2
<oscar_> hi, i have problems trying to log in to my system, i am using ubuntu 11.04, i only see this massage: mountall: fail order  plymouth. mountall: disconected from plymouth from disk /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or not present. -Help please
<Mir09> osse, have you add your user to sambashare into /etc/group ?
<osse> Mir09: no i haven't. i'll try that. thanks
<guntbert> _UsUrPeR_: you need a line in /etc/apt/apt.conf: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<Mir09> osse, you shoult find something like this "sambashare:x:124:" after : add your user and save
<mschr> _UsUrPeR_ from command line? try set it explicitely, like: 'http_proxy="http://dom.tld" apt-get install ...'
<_Marcus> I want to uninstall my current Ubuntu installation while keeping GRUB. How do I do this?
<_UsUrPeR_> guntbert: even though there is no apt.conf in /etc/apt?
<Gracenotes> TJ-: hm
<guntbert> _please read the page - you can craete that file
<ichilton> How do you change the system locale in Ubuntu? - it's installing postgresql with en_US instead of utf8...
<mschr> _UsUrPeR_  guntbert : create  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02proxy
<ziggyzero> Thanks mschr, SolarisBoy and ikonia. Found it at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxml2.so as mschr said
<theadmin> ichilton: What do you mean, "en_US instead of UTF-8"? The locales are "language-country.coding", so "en_US.UTF-8" is valid...
<francesco_> hi
<TJ-> Gracenotes: Was that relevant? I thought afterwards it might not be entirely what you meant, but I've also been wondering where the scroll-wheel-press smooth scroller tracker icon/operation has got to!
<mschr> _UsUrPeR_ maybe with another priority
<SolarisBoy> cool..
<_UsUrPeR_> mschr: got it
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks
<_UsUrPeR_> mschr: a further question: I can't resolve any external addresses from terminal even though apt-get is now operational. Where is that setting?
<mschr> ziggyzero then,  LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/" RUN_CMD - but you have probably failed in linking correctly during compile build
<lsj8924> that's good
<mschr> _UsUrPeR_ same, http_proxy, use 'export http_proxy="whatever-addr"' in your ~/.bashrc
<ziggyzero> mschr: sorry you have lost me. Ikonia will tell you that's easy to do.
<Gracenotes> TJ-: I'm not sure if this is the same as instantaneous click-to-relocate?
<Gracenotes> I think this might be an issue with my USB mouse rather than mice in general
<lsj8924> o
<ikonia> ziggyzero: no, I won't tell you that's easy to do, and the smart mouth won't inspire people to help., However it does suggest you need a basic understanding of what you are doing
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Sorry crossed wire I think. I meant ikonia will tell you that it's easy to 'lose me'. I wasn't saying anything about you. Apologies if it came across wrong.
<lsj8924> how to use this ubuntu server?
<lsj8924> I come here first time
<lsj8924> who can tell how to use this client
<identity> Where would one put a script in order to make sure it runs when the window manager is run? I have a script that sets up my dual head setup using xrandr
<guntbert> !manual | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<guntbert> !cli | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<blob4000> hey all. i have 12.04 installed on my laptop. how do i upgrade to 12.04.1 ?
<MonkeyDust> blob4000  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ziggyzero> ikonia: Apologies if you mis understood me. I come here for help and I wouldn't intentionally insult anybody.
<lsj8924> that 's cool!!!
<guntbert> blob4000: you have it if you update your system
<blob4000> thanks guntbert and MonkeyDust, so i may already be running 12.04.1 even if the splash screen when i first boot up still says 12.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> blob4000  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<sayers> My booting ubuntu logo disappear and I am seeing just a black screen. (I switched from pci-e gpu to my integrated on my motheboard one) and seeing no booting ubuntu logo on both graphics card. How to restore the booting logo ?
<blob4000> thanks MonkeyDust, lsb_release -sd shows "12.04.1 LTS"
<blob4000> cheers
<hackinblack> can someone help with me installing ubuntu and windows 7 dual boot i am currently loading up ubuntu from disc
<ikonia> hackinblack: install windows, then install ubuntu, job done
<tozen> hackingblack: what kind of help do u need?
<hackinblack> ikonia it is not that easy i have windows 7 i just installed about 5 minutes ago now i am loading up ubuntu
<ikonia> hackinblack: leave space (unallocated space) on your hard disk for ubuntu to install to after windows installed
<ikonia> hackinblack: it really is that easy
<hackinblack> but the partition and stuff and not getting grub
<hackinblack> is the problem
<ikonia> hackinblack: how big is the hard disk
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: WAIT
<hackinblack> ok ikonia
<hackinblack> i did that
<hackinblack> but in ubuntu it never shows up
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: Don't leave unallocated space on your hard drive unless you're willing to do a MANUAL partitioning
<wilee-nilee> hackinblack, Do you as of now have a unallocated space for ubuntu?
<hackinblack>  Yes
<hackinblack> i have unallcated space
<hackinblack> from windows installation only half hdd
<ikonia> hackinblack: how big is the hard disk ?
<hackinblack> the problem i ran into before is that when i tried the side by side, it installs but then has a error of grub cant install bootloader here and so it gives me option to install elsewhere and i do that but when i restart it just loads right into windows
<ikonia> hackinblack: how big is the hard disk ?
<hackinblack> the hdd total 600GB
<haffleflasm> Hi! Can someone tell me how to print black and white / greyscale under Ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> hackinblack: how many hard disks do you have in your machine ?
<hackinblack> I have only one
<hackinblack> i have external 130GB hdd though
<ikonia> hackinblack: ok, so it wants to go on the "master boot record" of that machine
<ikonia> hackinblack: unplug the external hard disk
<hackinblack> I did that
<hackinblack> no external is connected
<ikonia> ok - so you need to partion your disk with the manual partition option in the ubuntu installer
<ikonia> hackinblack: create an ubuntu and swap partition
<hackinblack> I am at the screen where it says do i want to install ubuntu side by side or replace windows 7 oir something else
<wilee-nilee> hackinblack, sounds like remnants of a uefi install at one time may be evident or other variables.
<ikonia> hackinblack: select *manual* at that point
<identity> Could anyone in here possibly shed some light on why my .xsession file isn't being run? The one in my home directory.
<identity> I'm trying to use it to set up dual-head support immediately at log-in, but nothing is happening
<wilee-nilee> remnants*
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: it's nothing to do with efi
<hackinblack> ok ikonuia
<ikonia> hackinblack: this isn't a mac is it ?
<hackinblack> It shows me the partitioning menu
<hackinblack> NO no shitty mac
<ikonia> hackinblack: that language will stop now please
<ikonia> there is no need for it
<hackinblack> lol ok.
<hackinblack> Well what do i do now
<mac_12> hello world
<wilee-nilee> ikonia, At this point no but remnants from earlier installs not cleared from the HD can cause this problem, just some suggestions on their failure in the past.
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: it's random suggestions, there is nothing to suggest efi
<ikonia> hackinblack: create a partition for ubuntu
<hackinblack> how
<hackinblack> though
<hackinblack> I have dev/sda selected
<ikonia> hackinblack: in the partition tool
<wilee-nilee> ikonia, not really, but carry on. ;)
<hackinblack> but the add button is not selectable
<Mir09> haffleflasm, which printer you have?
<ikonia> hackinblack: do you know how to take a screen shot ?
<hackinblack> yes hold on ill get a screenshot
<wilee-nilee> My only suggestion would be to run the bootscript it will show this or other possible problems, there straight up installs have failed.
<wilee-nilee> their*
<haffleflasm> Mir09 I have a cannon pixma mg6150
<sir_tyrion> How do I restart USB controller?
<hackinblack> Sorry for the wait pictures are like 4 mb each
<hackinblack> ikonia here is a screen shot of what im looking at http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh532/NGUH1/DSCF0161_zps3f2160c6.jpg
<hackinblack> what do i do?
<hackinblack> ikonia you there?
<ikonia> hackinblack: what menu option did you choose, manual partition ? installed next to windows ?
<hackinblack> No i choosed something else
<ikonia> which did you chose, what is the option called
<hackinblack> the option is literally called something else
<hackinblack> do you want a screen shot of that also
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> hackinblack: what happens if you click "install now"
<hackinblack> there is no install now i  will show you screen shot
<ikonia> bottom right of the screen
<ikonia> on the screen shot
<simpleusrnme> hello. Can someone me tell me the state of sis mirage drivers in ubuntu?
<hackinblack> ikonia here is a screen shot of all my options http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh532/NGUH1/DSCF0164_zpsf7226b8a.jpg
<ikonia> hackinblack: yes and on the other screen shot it says "install now"
<ikonia> simpleusrnme: poor - in linux in general, poor
<simpleusrnme> ikonia: i see. i tried to run ubuntu 10.04.4 to try it out but it is looking very bad.
<hackinblack> so i select the free space option and install?
<ikonia> hackinblack: try it, never seen that menu before
<hackinblack> Me nether
<ikonia> I have to drop offline for 15 minutes
<hackinblack> So do i put the new partition as primary or logical? if im dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<hackinblack> ?
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Is it the only Ubuntu partition?
<hackinblack> yea the partition i would use for ubuntu
<shah`> permanent remove window$ and feel ubuntu
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Primary then probably. How many primary partitions do you have on your system now?
<hackinblack> I  would have 3 one windows, another for windows system? and then ubuntu
<nkls> shah`, hahahhah XD
<hackinblack> What would be the mount point  / ?  or /boot?
<lsj8924> 没有中文吗
<wilee-nilee> !cs | lsj8924
<bobo37773> hackinblack: It depends on how you want to set up your system. You can only have 4 primary partitions
<ubottu> lsj8924: chanserv.py is a ChanServ helper script for !XChat | https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py
<wilee-nilee> oops
<ahmedipa> good afternoon everybody
<ahmedipa> nice to see you again
<nkls> ahmedipa, hi :)
<wilee-nilee> !cn > lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924, please see my private message
<hackinblack> IDK man i just want dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu windows for steam and ubuntu for everything else
<ahmedipa> welcome to ubuntu channel
<bobo37773> hackinblack: If you set up the only mountpoint as / then your whole system should be on one partition
<ahmedipa> nkls: hi
<lsj8924> ok
<nkls> hackinblack, can you show up the first pic you put here?
<ahmedipa> I am so happy to install this channel
<hackinblack> So i wouldnt want that? what one do i do? http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh532/NGUH1/DSCF0161_zps3f2160c6.jpg
<hackinblack> is the first pic
<nkls> ahmedipa, i am so happy with linux <3
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Why do you need to manually partition your machine if you don't have any special partitioning needs?
<lsj8924>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<ahmedipa> nkls: me to brother
<hackinblack> I dont know, this other guy said to do manual
<hackinblack> so should i do side by side?
<bobo37773> hackinblack: For what reason?
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Why did `some guy` tell you to manually partition drive
<hackinblack> Im not sure you would have to ask him all i want is dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu
<ahmedipa> nkls: I will try to remote control windows 7 inside ubuntu 12.04
<bobo37773> hackinblack: click on where it says free space and click install. Should be that simple
<ahmedipa> nkls: I hope that I can do it
<lsj8924>  /join  #ubuntu-cn
<bobo37773> hackinblack: You do not have any manual partitioning needs
<bobo37773> hackinblack: At least not that I can tell
<sssilver> Hello everyone. I've downloaded 64-bit desktop ubuntu from Ubuntu.com, but the checksum doesn't match that of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A12.04_LTS -- could the latter be outdated?
<hackinblack> what do i select for device bootloader installation though?
<hackinblack> And i cant just click install it says  " No root file system is defined
<hackinblack> so clearly it is not that easy
<lsj8924> how to read your information with chinese？
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Depends on what your hard drive is. If it is a newerish computer is should be /dev/sda
<aguadito> is there a erason why ubuntu doesn't respect my power settings of dim/suspending?
<resure> Strange: server doesn't respond to ssh and http, but responds to ping and I use irc via it (znc). Few minutes ago everything was OK.
<hackinblack> Ok that is what it is on now but it also has  dev/sda1 windows 7 (loader)   what is this?
<aguadito> i disabled dim/suspend, disabled screensaver, and yet after 10 minutes the screen goes black and suspends
<aguadito> wtf?
<frosty__> hackinblack: it found windows 7 on another partition, thats all
<hackinblack> so i do not select that as mount point?
<lsj8924> ！cn
<hackinblack> just dev/sda? and then on the free space partition tool select / for mount point? Do you want screen shot?
<Domincii> hey, how do I ensure my graphics drivers are installed correctly?
<bobo37773> hackinblack: You shouldn't have to do any of that. Click the back button until you get to auto partitioning and select the freespace and install
<frosty__> hackinblack: are you still choosing partitions manually?
<Domincii> I installed them via the 'additional drivers' tab
<bobo37773> frosty__: Are you the one who told hackinblack to partition manually?
<hackinblack> yes\
<hackinblack> Bob there is not AUTO Partitioning
<frosty__> bobo37773: no
<bobo37773> frosty__: Oh okay
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Go back to the screen of the picture you linked to earlier
<bobo37773> hackinblack: click on the freespace and click the install button on the bottom right
<hackinblack> to where it says alongside windows 7? screen?
<hackinblack> BOB i did that, it says there is no mount point
<bobo37773> hackinblack: ?? show me
<lsj8924> 没有中文吗
<wilee-nilee> !cn | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<santiago_> hello world
<wilee-nilee> lsj8924, This is an english channel I hope that ubottu message is helpful. ;)
<geek_> Hi, my Ubuntu 12.04 is acting strange, first thing was Gwibber giving an error along the lines of SECURITY WARNING: The above URL is not valid for a cash card..." and now Firefox refuses to load certain pages, and Xchat doesn't connect to a server I know is functional.
<geek_> is there something I could try short of reinstalling?
<lsj8924>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<geek_> lsj8924, remove the space and you are good.
<dr_willis> geek_:  make a new user  - see if they have the same issues
<Cyberspaceloa> bobo37773: hackinblack needs to manually partition because he left unallocated space w/ his window install
<sssilver> After I create a bootable USB and select any of the 3 options at the boot menu ("Install Ubuntu", "Try ubuntu", "check disk for errors"), I get a blank black screen with nothing happening and no r/w activity on my USB flash. What gives??
<geek_> dr_jesus, will do.
<Cyberspaceloa> bobo37773: the side by side feature will only detect allocated space
<hackinblack> Bob here is a pic http://s1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh532/NGUH1/?action=view&current=DSCF0170_zps24c31f70.jpg
<bobo37773> Cyberspaceloa: Ah I see. Take over I got to go
<Xabster> if a task-list (at the bottom of the screen to show my open programs) is one of my primary needs for my ubuntu install, what should i get instead of default unity desktop?
<geek_> hopefully the system is hosed to the extent that it doesn't allow me to create a user.
<Xabster> i'm very new
<hackinblack> thats what shows if i select free space and click install
<ThinkT510> Xabster: xfce is a good choice
<chrisbuchholz> Hey guys
<geek_> since when is Online Accounts in 12.04?
<LinuxSpatry> guys
<LinuxSpatry> hello
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: that's because there's nothing defined for ubuntu to install to in "free space"
<bobo37773> hackinblack: Sorry. Got to do some work. Be back in a bit. Have Cyberspaceloa help you okay
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, there are other desktops and docks.
<geek_> LinuxSpatry, didn't expect to see you here.
<LinuxSpatry> i am promoting ubuntu in youtube
<hackinblack> Ok so cyber what do i do
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: "free space" means nothing can install there
<Xabster> wilee-nilee, yeah i know that but which should i take?
<MonkeyDust> Xabster  there's also faalback/classic mode
<hackinblack> when i double click on free space shows partition add
<hackinblack> menu
<mkeys> I have a ntfs formatted usb hard disk, /dev/sdc1 at the moment, and want to automount it at boot. It seems I must do a manual replug of the device for it to "see" the disk, it automounts it as /media/Seagate when I do. I snagged the uuid of the disk and put it in /etc/fstab, but like I said it doesn't see it without a manual replug and I'm forced to "press S to skip" at grub boot. Any suggestions?
<chrisbuchholz> i have two foldes which are almost equal (think two copies of wordpress). How can i, from the command line, walk through each file in dir a and diff it with the corresponding file in dir b?
<LinuxSpatry> u people should see my ubuntu bootcamp
<dr_willis> Freespace is not the same as 'unallocated' space
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: keep in mind that I am not familiar with the newer graphical install tools okay
<geek_> LinuxSpatry, though you might want to try another channel, you'll get told to take that elsewhere as this is purely support.
<hackinblack> but i dont know what mount point i do
<Xabster> MonkeyDust: i got "ubuntu" and "ubuntu 2d" to choose from
<wilee-nilee> Xabster, That would be your decision really, check through a few and decide what you like>
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: I may bungle this a bit. However, the tools I've used in the past don't commit changes right away
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  this is for an install? or what exactly?
<MonkeyDust> Xabster  you can install fallback/classic, it's very similar to gnome2
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: if you're still willing to proceed with me, I'll do my best
<hackinblack> for dual boot
<hackinblack> install of ubuntu part
<LinuxSpatry> congrats to canonical i love unity
<LinuxSpatry> i am promoting ubuntu
<LinuxSpatry> in my videos
<hackinblack> cyber what should i put as the mount point
<hackinblack> ?
<hackinblack> for the freespace
<LinuxSpatry> people are getting windows free ffinally
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you have some options when it comes to partitioning
<wilee-nilee> LinuxSpatry, This is support for questions not your decelerations
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  you need 2 partions, one for / and one for swap
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you can install / as the mount point and that's it
<hackinblack> Do i have to have swap?
<TJ-> hackinblack: I can't make out the detail too well in that photo you posted, but I *think* the issue is you have freespace between partitions 1 and 2... so gparted has no way to allocate that space. The error it reports seems to be a misnomer because you've confused it
<LinuxSpatry> no ic ame here just to congratulate
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: and one for swap as dr_willis says
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you need a swap
<Guest85580> Is there a channel where one can ask questions about smartphones?
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  i suggest making swap partiion. yes. equal to ram  in most cases
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: it should be at least the size of your ram
<wilee-nilee> Guest85580, Ubuntu related yes
<Cyberspaceloa> dr_willis: is there a wiki on partitioning schemes?
<sssilver> can anyone assist me please?
 * sssilver looks around
<hackinblack> ok so create 2 partitions from that free space?
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  never needed one.. ;)
<hackinblack> in the format of ext4
<c_smith_> the 12.10 Online accounts isn't supposed to be in 12.04, is it?
<Cyberspaceloa> hacknblack: yes that should be fine
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you can also make a logical partition for /home
<Guest85580> wilee-nilee, no. Not Ubuntu related. I bought a Samsung Galaxy Ace Smartphone and want to know how I can add mp3 to it from Ubuntu so I can use it as an mp3 player.
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: this has the benefit of separating a lot of your data from system upgrades
<hackinblack> So again this is what im doing i only have 200GB to put in ubuntu / swap
<wilee-nilee> Guest85580, If this is an android try #android
<hackinblack> I am doing 170GB for / mount point ext4 a
<Guest85580> wilee-nilee, yes it is thx
<hackinblack> and creating another for say 10GB?
<hackinblack> for swap
<hackinblack> ?
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  10gb for swap is huge..
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: how much ram do you have?
<hackinblack> IDC
<hackinblack> i have 8GB
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, The works as a stetement of your problem for help. ;)
<wilee-nilee> statement*]
<dr_willis> most likely you wont need any swap. but 8gb would be plenty.
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: After I create a bootable USB and select any of the 3 options at the boot menu ("Install Ubuntu", "Try ubuntu", "check disk for errors"), I get a blank black screen with nothing happening and no r/w activity on my USB flash. What gives??
<dr_willis> swap = ram if you want to hibernate/suspend the system
<dr_willis> sssilver:  tried the 'nomodeset' option yet?
<hackinblack> I dont care for hibernate / suspend
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > sssilver
<ubottu> sssilver, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, May be a bad load to the usb, check the md5sum of the ISO as well, the memory check should work.
<hackinblack> ok so now i have 3 partitions
<hackinblack> 2 for windows/ windows system partition? idk what that is. and then about 200GB ext4 primary partition for ubuntu on the / mount  point does this seem right?
<mahmuodm18> hi ubuntu
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: should be good, but I recommend a swap
<MonkeyDust> hackinblack  type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: if others in here say you don't need it, then it's up to you
<Cyberspaceloa> MonkeyDust: he's partitioning to install
<wilee-nilee> should of been a extended first to contain the logical ext4 and the swap
<mahmuodm18> libya
<hackinblack> what is the purpose of swap? just for hibernate and suspend?
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: nomodeset didn't help
<hackinblack> i have 9GB left of free space
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: check disk doesn't work for the same reason
<dr_willis> !swap > hackinblack
<ubottu> hackinblack, please see my private message
<sssilver> and the MD5sum of what I've downloaded doesn't match the one written here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes#A12.04_LTS
<resuremade> All my server's ports suddenly closed after restart. I haven't changed iptables config. What can it be? It only respond to ping.
<sssilver> although my filename is different too..
<mahmuodm18> how
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, What did you load the usb with? Have you run a md5sum on the ISO?
<aguadito> ubuntu won't stop dimming/suspending wtf
<aguadito> i've tried to change the settings to 1 hour, to never, everything
<aguadito> and after 10 min it goes dim/suspends
<aguadito> wtf is wrong with this
<hackinblack> alright ubottu so i create new partition for swap. should this be primary or logical and what mount point?
<mahmuodm18> hp printer
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  any type. filesystemis swap. and it does not have a mountpoint
<wilee-nilee> aguadito, acronyms are not accepted on this channel, and will cause people to not answer you as well
<timtimtim> Hey, I'm trying to install syslinux from an arch partition I've chrooted into, however, when I run the command syslinux-install_update -iam, I get the error that It cannot find /proc/self/mountinfo \n Are you running a kernel greater than 2.6.24? The answer is yes, but that has not stopped installing and updating syslinux before
<ma_> ciao
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: I've used Universal USB Installer
<aguadito> people weren't answering me before anyway wil
<aguadito> also WTF isn't an acronym it's an initialism
<mahmuodm18> thank you
<dr_willis> timtimtim:  what are you installing syslinux to exactly?
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, I would check the md5sum and try unstbootin
<ma_> yes
<hackinblack> ok so will it automaticly know with this menu my swap partition?\
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum > sssilver
<ubottu> sssilver, please see my private message
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  the installer should know/add it to the fstab yes.
<mahmuodm18> hi
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, Sorry unetbootin
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: it will if you choose swap as the filesystem, as dr_willis said
<timtimtim> The config file is in the boot folder of my Arch partition, and I believe it is being installed to the mbr
<hackinblack> For the swap it says i must have mount point or it will not use it at all
<hackinblack> ..
<dr_willis> timtimtim:  what/why  are you installing syslinux to somthing exactly?
<hackinblack> I have the option of / , /boot , / home, /tmp , ect
<dr_willis> hackinblack:  set its filesystem to be swap and it wont want a mountpoint.
<KM0201> hackinblack: if you choose "filesystem: swap area".. under filesystem, the mount point option will disappear
<hackinblack> dr how?
<dr_willis> I cant see your screen.. so no idea. ;)
<timtimtim> Because grub2 has been hell to configure, can't seem to find my other partitions, and personal preference
<KM0201> hackinblack: do you have 1 big empty partition right now?
<hackinblack> AWWWHWHH the format it has swap so i put it to that
<KM0201> ok.
<hackinblack> I got the swap now
<hackinblack> correct
<dr_willis> timtimtim:  i dont think syslinux will work well as a replacement for grub2,  im not even sure it will work properly with any updates and auto configureing of the kernel.
<hackinblack> its installing. Please guys pray this works lol
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you should be fine
<wilee-nilee> timtimtim, With some other OS's present they need to be mounted when you run a update-grub fedora 17 is one and I believe arch as well.
<ServerSage> timtimtim: Deviating from grub2 is just a bad idea.
<dr_willis> bbl.
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> syslinux eh
<KM0201> hackinblack: did you set up the "/" partition?
<wilee-nilee> timtimtim,If grub control is in ubuntu and the update run from there
<dr_willis> ive only used syslinux on live-usb type drives, or bootable cds.
<gordonjcp> I believe that requires a FAT partition to grab the boot files off, which is frankly madness
<hackinblack> yes for ubuntu
<gordonjcp> I use extlinux
<hackinblack> Dont tell me thats wrong
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> no, thats fine
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: he did, on a primary
<gordonjcp> do *not* use extlinux just because I do
<hackinblack> ok
<gordonjcp> the mere fact that I use it ought to be enough to warn you off!
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: i figured since dr. was helping him
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: someone almost advised him to do the side by side option after leaving unallocated space
<timtimtim> Eh, grub2 rapes my brain. Syslinux is also extlinux now (Since syslinux 4)
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: lmao... didn't need to go over that again thank goodness
<timtimtim> Ill try mounting and updating grub.
<KM0201> did thatguy ever finally listen to someone with some sense?
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: yeah.
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I hope so, I feel kind of bad
<resuremade> TJ-: can you help me? Few minutes
<KM0201> eh, it happens... i knew immediately what his problem was, but he kept just blowing me off and listening to other people, then complainning when what they said wouldn't work..lol Cyberspaceloa
<TJ-> resuremade: what've you done now? :p
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: Also, "Something Else" is a terrible term for manual partitioning
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: you'll get no argument from me on that
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  i was tempted to file a bug report on the use of 'somthing else' ;)
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: i believe back in the day, it used to say "manual"... or something like that
<Cyberspaceloa> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  i still cant figure out how to make the system auto partion and use a whole SECOND hard drive on my 2 hd systems...
<hackinblack> yes km0201 you where right on the side by side not using unallocated space
<dr_willis> well i gotta run.
<KM0201> hackinblack: i know i was.... (are you the guy from last night?)
<KM0201> i thought the name was "XDEV" or something like that
<hackinblack> nope?
<resuremade> TJ-: don't know) Server suddenly closed ALL ports (I didn't change any configs before that). I want to connect rescue image, but don't know what to check.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Cyberspaceloa> haha
<lawe> http://www.funny-pics.biz/fun/pic961.jpg
<resuremade> TJ-: it only responds to ping
<ServerSage> The sweater really sells it.
<KM0201> hackinblack: several people last night were trying to tell me i didn't know what i was talking about, when in reality, i was the only one who had completely read his situation (granted, he was pretty annoying, so i twas easy to get sidetracked by his nonsense)
<hackinblack> lol,
<TJ-> resuremade: What were you doing immediately prior to the ports going AWOL?
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: I had no idea what he was asking.
<KM0201> i was actually hoping to see him today, and i was going to offer to help him AGAIN... i figured after a few more failed installs, he'd listen
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: probably should have just stayed quiet like I usually do
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: honestly, the only reason I did, is because I know the ubuntu installer almost by heart
<KM0201> i just haven't used the live cd installer in so long, i had the wording on the "something else" screwed up
<hackinblack> Km you know the new one? alot of people here didn't know how  this i guess "New" installer works
<resuremade> TJ-: chatting in irc via that server. There also nginx with some redirections on it.
<timtimtim> Hey, I got this error when running grub-install "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).", any idea?
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: it's important to get a handle on the basic terminology because the graphical tools change so often
<hackinblack> I bet
<KM0201> hackinblack: if its really new, no... probably not... i almost always use the text installer... i usually check live cd's in virtualbox and try to stay abreast on their changes so i can help folsk here
<TJ-> resuremade: Look at the log-files /var/log/* around the time it disconnected - there should be clues
<resuremade> TJ-: ok. Last access to nginx was at [01/Oct/2012:21:15:37 +0200].
<blargg> How do I install Skype? I tried Ubuntu Software Center, but it says not found once I add the sources. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype, and same. That page says that Skype's web page has the wrong 64-bit version, so I'm not trying Skype's page.
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/non-debian-partitioning.html
<SolarisBoy> blargg: did you refresh the package index 'sudo apt-get update' after adding the new repos?
<TJ-> resuremade: check the syslog, kern.log, auth.log, network.log
<calimike> ls3: I tried that but it complains that I need to list out the files individually.
<hackinblack> watch just watch
<KM0201> hackinblack: are you multibooting various versions of linux, or windows/linux, or what?
<blargg> And now suddenly Software Center doesn't say not found anymore, it has an Install button. So solved.
<hackinblack> just win/linux
<hackinblack> Why do you ask?
<X-Raimo> hello. I have grub fail after Kubuntu 12.04 System Update. There is "GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.4" and just grub> prompt
<X-Raimo> how to recover Kubuntu?
<KM0201> hackinblack: just curious, no real reason
<hackinblack> install is complete now lets see if this actually worked..
<KM0201> it should have
<hackinblack> im praying it did
<KM0201> there's only one reason it wouldn't have, and you'd already hit install before I could mention it.. but i think you'll be ok
<hackinblack> on restart it boots directly into windows -_-
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: talking about SuckuROM?
<baco> ciao
<baco> list
<hackinblack> any fix for that?
<KM0201> hackinblack: i was afraid of that
<hackinblack> It booting directly into windows
<KM0201> you likely didn't tell it where to install grub
<hackinblack> Do i have to do all that over again :(?
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: his screen cap said /dev/sda
<KM0201> there's probably a way to install grub w/o all that.. but honestly.. i'm not really sure how.
<Cyberspaceloa> http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh532/NGUH1/DSCF0161_zps3f2160c6.jpg
<hackinblack> I told it to install grub where i installed ubuntu
<Cyberspaceloa> ah
<KM0201> hackinblack: where was that?.. sda3 or 4 i assume?
<hackinblack> sda3
<KM0201> yup, thats why it failed
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, You have a live cd?
<hackinblack> where should have i ?
<KM0201> it needs to be eithe ron a boot partition (i never do that) or on the mbr..
<KM0201> hackinblack: exactly where the default was.. /dev/sda
<hackinblack> jeSsSSSSus
<hackinblack> is there a way to do
<hackinblack> ah im tired man
<KM0201> !gfrub
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: searching for forum threads/tutorials right now
<KM0201> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cyberspaceloa> or ubottu could just do it
<hackinblack> Ill try it one last time,
<KM0201> i believe there's a grub install utility in the repositories, that you can use on the live cd, hold on just a sec hackinblack
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: only flash stick
<hackinblack> ok
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: you can likely install it to the correct partition
<hackinblack> Can you help find it? i have no idea
<resuremade> TJ-: that's all. Maybe it's iptables problem again?
<hackinblack> im booting up live cd and try ubuntu option
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, with the live cd on it? This was not a install fro windows right?  Notice two questions here.
<KM0201> hackinblack: Cyberspaceloa https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing   look under "installation options live cd"
<TJ-> resuremade: Look at syslog. There's loads of UFW BLOCK messages for all connections
<shishire> Is there a good reason that archive.ubuntu.com is listed before security.ubuntu.com in the 10.04 /etc/apt/sources.list?  Will weird or bad things happen if I reverse those lines?  Nagios doesn't detect security upgrades unless I do so, but I want to make sure it doesn't mess with my ability to update.
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12262958, but grub says: "invalid file name vmlinuz"
<Guest87862> Can someone help me? im trying to use cinnamon desktop but when i log in, my screen says "out of range" is there any way i can log in with a certain resolution?
<KM0201> wait, nevermind.
<KM0201> that seems to be when you're actually installing
<KM0201> !nomodeset | Guest87862
<ubottu> Guest87862: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: with live cd. Grub failed after update+reboot
<resuremade> TJ-: oh, you're right.
<hackinblack> yea i was looking what about reinstalling grub
<TJ-> resuremade: Are any of those block reports for your IP address (your client, not that server) ?
<KM0201> hackinblack: hold on, there's a way to do it, i believe its a utility in the repositories
<superpie> why doesnt alt tab work in ubuntu
<resuremade> TJ-: yes, that's my ip in SRC
<KM0201> superpie: works fine for me
<hackinblack> or what about this sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  # Example: sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<KM0201> hackinblack: yeah, reinstalling grub2, thats what you want
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: grub-install ?
<hackinblack> ?
<TJ-> resuremade: So somehow it's managed to block you!
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: hackinblack negative... scroll down just a bit more, under where it says  "fixing a broken system":
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, I am going to assume this is not a wubi install, which is a install from windows. Boot the live cd from the thumb or a cd and chroot in and run the commands where this wiki defaults. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: hackinblack you will see "via boot repair graphical tool"... use that
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, This wiki tells you how to chroot and what commands read very carefully.
<resuremade> TJ-: unbelievable. I've typed only two ufw commands: allow 6697 and enable
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: yes, thanx, but it seems lilke I have grub-1.99
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: great link, bookmarked
<lJ6il> Hi. Great news, a friend is very happy cause she has received her Asus EeePC 1225C. "Oh, it's an Intel gpu, should be fine !"... Disaster. Impossible to reach another resolution than 1024x768. It's a GMA 3600. Does someone know something about it ?
<hackinblack> not seeing?
<hackinblack> that
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, That is for grub 2 which is 1.99
<nasar> how can install driver nvidia 96xx
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: not seeing the link or the section you need?
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, As I suggested read it carefully there is a command to make sure you know which partition the ubuntu install is on run it first
<KM0201> hackinblack: go here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  and scroll down to "2nd option: install boot-repair in ubuntu"
<KM0201> hackinblack: then follow the "using boot repair" instructions
<hackinblack> the link cyber and ok km
<KM0201> directly under that
<resuremade> TJ-: It can't block all ports after simple 'allow' and 'enable', right?
<TJ-> resuremade: I don't know what else you've done! Obviously something unusual has occurred
<hackinblack> alright im going to try this
<resuremade> TJ-: only installed znc and bitlbee. Other commands was without sudo.
<KM0201> hackinblack: worst that happens, is we'll reinstall real quick... but i think that will work
<Cyberspaceloa> nice. help a little bit, learn a little bit. That's what's great about IRC
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: yup... trust me, i've learned so much just by sitting in here and watching some of the more experienced folks solve things over the years... after a while, i was comfortable helping people myself
<nasar> how can install driver nvidia 96xx
<KM0201> nasar: should be in the "additional drivers" utility
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: I finally did: linux (hd0,msdos5)/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic=pae root=/dev/sda5 and it works
<MrBushido> lol, i just did usermod -G somegroup myuser instead of usermod -a -G somegroup myuser and lost my group settings. how do i revert it back (most importantly get back in to sudoers) :<
<hackinblack> alright its installing
<resuremade> Where cutsom ufw rules are actually stored?
<KM0201> MrBushido: lol, gotta be careful using those termianl commands, you might need to boot the recovery option from Grub to handle that
<hackinblack> it installed
<Cyberspaceloa> resuremade: I believe they're in /etc/ufw
<KM0201> hackinblack: now follow the "using" section on that link.. and make sure you put grub on /dev/sda
<MrBushido> KM0201: will do, any idea what groups i need to be a member of?
<KM0201> lol
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, If your in the ubuntu then run sudo fdisk -l and find the HD your are on HD=the flash and reload grub to the mbr with sudo grub-install /dev/sdX   X is the letter of the flash like a or b or c...etc, no partition then run sudo update-grub
<KM0201> MrBushido: well, at bare minimum, you need to be in "sudo" and your "username" (whatever your username is)... that should get you working again, you can tackle the rest as you go
<hackinblack> i am
<MrBushido> KM0201: aye, thanks <3
<resuremade> TJ-: last question)  How I reset to defaults firewall settings through rescue image?
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, good job on a manual boot most can't figure that out. ;)
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: I did. Thanx a lot. This update wasn't best moment in my life
<hackinblack> i ran a auto repair and now it says boot successfully repaired
<TJ-> resuremade: I'm not sure, UFW keeps all its rules in /etc/ufw/*
<KM0201> hackinblack: hmm, i'm surprised auto would work... but worst that happens, is you try again
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, It has happened to a lot of users did it to me as wel.
<KM0201> try to boot it, see what happens
<hackinblack> idk
<hackinblack> it says also though
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: o, yes. I just did loader's job step-by-step
<hackinblack> your bios may not detect them, you may want to retry after creating a /boot partition ext 4 200 mb from start of disc.
<hackinblack> Something about the boot files of ubnutu are far from the start of the disk
<TJ-> resuremade: "man ufw" says "ufw reset"
<KM0201> yeah, it just put grub back on /dev/sda3 again from the sounds of it
<KM0201> you're going to need to follow the "advanced options" directly below that
<resuremade> TJ-: there is no ufw on rescue image
<hackinblack> why?
<X-Raimo> wilee-nilee: I used to recover grub via chroot, but before this update didn't have experience with grub2
<KM0201> just a hunch.. try restarting and see if it works
<KM0201> i may be wrong
<hackinblack> No it works i get the Grub menu THANK GOD. but what did that mean about ubuntu being far from the start of the disk is this bad?
<lsj8924> 中文
<KM0201> hackinblack: i dunno, i wouldn't worry about it.
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: someone last night was saying that your specific setup had potential for errors later on down the line
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: but as to what those would be, I don't know
<KM0201> Cyberspaceloa: i was just wondering that.. and they were probably referring to when grub upgrades with new kernel entries
<hackinblack> last night?
<Cyberspaceloa> KM0201: good point
<wilee-nilee> X-Raimo, Yeah, I just use a supergrub loaded to a multiloaded ISO thumb if I run into problems which is hardly ever as I have 4 OS's on my HD, and know where the grub control is but have had to chroot on occasion, no biggie for me.
<lsj8924> 我如何说中文
<KM0201> yup... i just thought of that
<TJ-> resuremade: OK, edit the defaults for UFW. The rescue image will have mounted the broken system to some directory. Look in that directory for the file "etc/default/ufw" - its text - edit it
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: we were dealing with some of these issues last night
<KM0201> hackinblack: someone far more dense than you was having a similar problem to what you're having right now.. only he just wouldn't listen
<wilee-nilee> lsj8924, You are back this channel is english.
<Cyberspaceloa> lol
<hackinblack> lol
<hackinblack> so my setup isnt good?
<wilee-nilee> !cn > lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924, please see my private message
<tryy3> if i install ubuntu with a cd, do i get an option to install it with dual-boot? or do i haft to do something to make it dual boot?
<KM0201> hackinblack: thats the only fear i have.. is tha twhen grub upgrades w/ new kernel entries, etc.. they will not get added.
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: it might be good until your next update
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, What is on the HD now?
<hackinblack> all i need linux for is the terminal and to compile
<KM0201> i would reboot the live cd, and use the "advanced" options, to put grub on the mbr... or just do a clean install again, since you know what you did wrong
<lsj8924> how
<tryy3> wilee-nilee windows 7
<TJ-> hackinblack: Some BIOSs can't read sectors beyond 512MB (or something like that) into the disk. So a boot-loader with 2nd or 3rd-stage files beyond that point will fail, since it is relying on the BIOS disk read() functions to fetch the sectors from the disk
<lsj8924> how can i join the chinese channel ?
<hackinblack> ah god
<KM0201> lsj8924: /join #channelname
<hackinblack> so how would i know if im having problems updating kernal or kernal not updating?
<TJ-> hackinblack: Those BIOSes are usually *very* old now, although newer limits apply of, I think the 2GB boundary
<trinode> Hi, is there any way to stop ubuntu switching to a high resolution terminal halfway through booting?
<zykotick9> !cn | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<KM0201> hackinblack: you will not see new entries in your grub list, or upgrades will tell you that new entries couldn't be added to grub... that sort of thing
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: A clean install is... cleaner, but you can try and save time by using the advanced options
<malkauns> does Unity also crash frequently for u guys?
<lsj8924>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<KM0201> brb, dinner
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, Are you familiar with the limitations of primaries in the amount of, on a single HD?
<hackinblack> advance options in?
<hackinblack> boot repair?
<tryy3> wilee-nilee not really :S
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: yes, the tool you used to fix grub
<hackinblack> this all can be fixed down the line right?
<hackinblack> maybe when i notice these problems?
<hackinblack> or should i do them now
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: it's really up to you. I prefer to fix everything I know about right away
<hackinblack> true.  Idk, how hard would it be
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, you are allowed a max of 4 primary partitions on a HD with a standard msdos type partitioning which yours "probably" is, boot the live ubuntu cd open gpartede and take a screen shot and put it in a imagebin.
<wilee-nilee> gparted*
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: the advantage of doing it now is: the problem is fresh in your mind
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: and you have a handy graphical tool that automates it for you that you may forget
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, THis HD limitation is a imperative issue, you can brick your setup if you install to many.  Do you have the windows fully backed up in case of a bricked setup?
<Timtube> does anyone draw?
<hackinblack> that tool isnt still installed right?
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: my advice if you decide to leave it till later is to notate the name of this tool so you can use it or an equivalent in the future
<hackinblack> cause i was on livecd
<Timtube> does anyone draw?
<hackinblack> or is it?
<hackinblack> I can try now
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: I believe you will need to reinstall it
<hackinblack> reinstall?
<hackinblack> awh the tool
<hackinblack> ok
<tryy3> wilee-nilee i belive so, could it be safer to like split the HD and install ubuntu on the splited HD?
<hackinblack> i treid installing updates and the animation wasnt working not sure if bug or
<zykotick9> Timtube: how is drawing an ubuntu support question?
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: unfortunately I'm not familiar with the 12.04 graphical environment
<hackinblack> what version are you
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: 12.04 Xubuntu
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: I need to get some work done, do you feel like you understand everything well enough?
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, I would not know without you following what I ask, I have the suspicion you do not understand me and that is not good. If you do not understand say so and lets get on the same page, otherwise we are wasting each others time.
<hackinblack> yea for now
<Cyberspaceloa> hackinblack: okay, well I'm usually in here and so is KM
<tryy3> wilee-nilee i understood to the part that i gonna burn a cd with ubuntu on and then boot it on the desktop then after that i didn't understand
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, Cool I don't think I'm your best help here I don't really have the patience to go through this sort of drill, others will help you though. ;)
<hackinblack> I have to go, ill be back later Km could you help me then with this new problem?
<tryy3> wilee-nilee oh ok
<barnex> Hello, is there a way to scroll the currently active window? I
<barnex> sry
<WillenCMD> Ubuntu i am breaking up with you... ...Its not you it's me i swear.  You where great in the beginning afterall you took my linux virginity.  But im more experienced now and i need more freedom.  I want you to know im seeing another distro, very soon i plan to mount her, and Make her, and Install her into my heart.  So Farewell
<bobo37773> WillenCMD: :P
<barnex> Hello, is there a way to scroll the currently active window? I'm using mouse scroll event now, but it only works where the mouse pointer is - which isn't always the active window.
<bobo37773> barnex: PageUp key ?
<OerHeks> hold the win-key for quick help shortkeys
<barnex> yes, I considered that, but I'd like to scroll less than a page
<zykotick9> barnex: on my WM i have focus following pointer.  best of luck.  i have no suggestions how you can do it.
<barnex> zykotick9: thanks, I too have focus following pointer, but I can change focus with keyboard without moving mouse.
<zykotick9> barnex: interesting.  the window with the mouse actually still scrolls here, even though the cursor is in another window.  interesting.  (you'll see/experience something different most likely)
<zykotick9> barnex: as soon as i type though, it switches ;)
<ziggyzero> Hi could somebody help me with file/folder permissions issue
<ziggyzero> I have a CIFS share that I ma automounting in FSTAB
<ziggyzero> It's in FSTAB as: //192.168.1.2/docs /mnt/docs cifs auto,iocharset=utf8,uid=bill,gid=staff,credentials=/root/.cifscredentials,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755 0 0
<ziggyzero> It mounts fine -- but new folders/files that are written in it are created with 700 permissions
<ziggyzero> I was hoping to have them created with 755. umask shows 0022
<VlanZ> not sure why ubuntu 12.04 does not allow you to move the unity bar
<zykotick9> ziggyzero: (there is NOTHING "wrong" with what you are doing, so you can safely disregard if you want)  but /mnt exists as a temporary mount point, so at any time a user should be able to mount to /mnt directly (that would break your system).  standards for directories are kinda ugly though, probably the most "proper" think to do would be create a subdirectory under /srv (though i typically make improper root directories like /Music /Movies /Fi
<tryy3> if i install ubuntu with a cd, do i get an option to install it with dual-boot? or do i haft to do something to make it dual boot? (iam new to ubuntu/linux)
<dewufwe> I have a question about mounting windows partitions
<MonkeyDust> tryy3  run it from cd and you'll see -- yes, you can install it in dual-boot
<tryy3> MonkeyDust ah thanks for confirming :D
<barnex> ziggyzero: have you tried dynperm mount options? Since you are using file_mode and dir_mode I assume server doesn't support CIFS unix extensions?
<barnex> ziggyzero: documentation makes it sound like it might help in your case, but I'm just reading it out of boredom and have no experience with such systems.
<ziggyzero> zykotick9: Can you think of any reason why when anything is written to /mnt/docs the files are created with 700 meaning only the owner 'Bill' can access them
<dewufwe> I have two ntfs partitions (because of dual-booting), I want users to be able to mount/use one of them on demand, administrators should be able to mount all of them, Because of external library dependencies ntfs-3g is not able to do it when I edit fstab
<dewufwe> now I want to use udev rules, but I don't know how
<oscar_> Hello, I have problems trying to access my system, I'm using ubuntu 11.04, I only see this massage: mountall: Plymouth command failed. mountall: plymouth disconected from disk / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or present. -Help please
<WeThePeople> hi
<KM0201> hackinblack: whats wrong now?
<MonkeyDust> oscar_  encrypted swap?
<dewufwe> oscar_: you might look at /etc/crypttab
<dewufwe> have you changed anything just before the boot started to fail
<oscar_> dewufwe: my computer was off suddenly
<Domincii> http://imgur.com/a/krup9 this is what Steam is looking like for me, any help?
<Cell> Domincii: try reinstalling it
<Domincii> how do I delete the current install?
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  delete the partition
<Domincii> How? I really suck at this, sorry.
<dimrim> hi, looking for help with freenx-server and sound, had someone experience with it?
<mgodzilla> any suggestions on a good email client that won't suck up all my system resources?
<mgodzilla> thunderbird is takin' like 2/3 my memory.
<wilee-nilee> mgodzilla, How much memory do you have?
<mgodzilla> 1.2gb.
<wilee-nilee> mgodzilla, Hmm thunderbird here uses about 1/3 of your 2/3rds are you sure that is the culprit?
<ahmedipa_> hi everybody
<mgodzilla> when i quit - sys mon shows it memory usage goin' down by 'bout that much.
<wilee-nilee> mgodzilla, Look at it with top or a installed htop
<mgodzilla> but to be truthful, i don't know what the fuck i'm doin' on ubunty.
<mgodzilla> okay.  thanks, wilee-nilee :)
<mgodzilla> ah...i see now.  thanks again.
<dewufwe> anyone on my earlier questions
<dewufwe> I have two ntfs partitions (because of dual-booting), I want users to be able to mount/use one of them on demand, administrators should be able to mount all of them, Because of external library dependencies ntfs-3g is not able to do it when I edit fstab
<dewufwe> now I want to use udev rules, but I don't know how
<Drians> hello
<Drians> werdanith, coucou
<Colatra> hi all
<ccvp> is RR2012 Linux being discontinued? they doing ubuntu instead
<Drians> Colatra,  hello
<ccvp> anyone know?
<Drians> Colatra,  do you speak french?
<Colatra> no
<Drians> Colatra, ah ok
<Colatra> i speak english and portuguese
<Drians> Colatra, ah ok i live at madagascar but i don't speak english very well
<ccvp> Tomorrow Night - presidential debates. Watch the community organizer in chief look frail, revealing the shill he is at his core. Romney / Ryan 2012.
<jagginess> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Colatra> ok lol
<nixiedoesslack> eh guys uporn is not opening in ubuntu
<Drians> Colatra, but you can help me now?
<hackinblack> YES i got windows and ubuntu <3
<ccvp> hackinblack
<nixiedoesslack> redtube nothing is working in ubuntu
<hackinblack> Only need windows for steam though
 * jagginess thinks the usa dollar is a doomed and thinks is ot. thinks usa sux.
<ccvp> "YES WE CAN"
<jagginess> !ops ccvp
<Colatra> no sorry i go to sleep
<nixiedoesslack> most of the porn sites not working in ubuntu
<ccvp> jagginess, hello
<Drians> Colatra, snif ok
<nixiedoesslack> connection timed out
<nixiedoesslack> any remedies
<Colatra> good night people
<hackinblack> nixie are you serious or joking?
 * Drians who can helpe me please?
<ccvp> Nesticulated Plehm Brawn Dreezies
<nixiedoesslack> ubuntu is having a wetdream in networing i think
<Drians> hackinblack,  hello
<hackinblack> hay
<nixiedoesslack> u think am joking
<Drians> hackinblack,  can you help me just a few minute ?
<nixiedoesslack> most of the porn sites are not opening connection timed out
<wilee-nilee> nixiedoesslack, If you mention that stuff again I will call the ops it is not allowed
<hackinblack> What you need help with?
<nixiedoesslack> porn sites won't open
<wilee-nilee> !ops | nixiedoesslack
<ubottu> nixiedoesslack: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<nixiedoesslack> a
<nixiedoesslack> whachu talkin bout bastards
<Fuchs> nixiedoesslack: that is not very friendly on topic in here, please drop it, thanks :)
<Drians> hackinblack,  i'm news in the system of ubuntu, my father was lock the access of site web,can you to tell me if i can use command for that
<nixiedoesslack> damn kids
<nixiedoesslack> :P
<Drians> XD
<hackinblack> Im sure it was for a good reason Drains
<hackinblack> Ill brb shower
<jovono> hello, I recently had to install ubuntu 8.10 intrepid ibex hoping to start upgrading from there, but I cannot update or upgrade anything, I get "server not found errors". please help!
<wilee-nilee> jovono, That is way past end of life
<jovono> ha ha
<jovono> I know!
<jovono> but it was the only cd I had
<barnex> 'cd'? What's that? :P
<wilee-nilee> jovono, just a waste of time
<zykotick9> !eol | jovono
<ubottu> jovono: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nixiedoesslack> guys why ubuntu has become so buggy
<jovono> now I don't know if I can install any new version without loosing my partitions
<Fuchs> nixiedoesslack: again, please do keep this channel here free for support :)
<nixiedoesslack> i need support
<zykotick9> jovono: updating from that is insane IMO
<Fuchs> nixiedoesslack: if you are in a silly mood, I'd recommend maybe not ircing.
<nixiedoesslack> ok
<zykotick9> nixiedoesslack: it's always been buggy?
<jovono> mmm how can I install a new version without loosing my partitions?
<hackinblack> Is there a way to change grub theme?
<nixiedoesslack> i have adsl-pppoe since ubuntu 11.04 ubuntu won't load websites
<hackinblack> purple is a bit...
<nixiedoesslack> r8169 driver
<nixiedoesslack> it is abug
<barnex> jovono: when installing new version just don't change the disk layout and don't mark partitions for formatting
<OerHeks> sounds like dns problem
<barnex> note somewhere the mountpoints of partitions you have
<barnex> so you can reenter them in advanced config
<jovono> mmm ok
<jovono> thanks
<barnex> I'm not sure this will work with /
<barnex> but I've done this many times with partition mounted at /home
<WeThePeople> funny thing, I opened up gparted and the entire hdd is all unallocated space.. i dual boot winxp and lucid, how do i get gparted to show the partitions
<jovono> thanks a lot barnex
<oscar_> Hello, I have problems trying to access my system, I'm using ubuntu 11.04, I only see this massage: mountall: Plymouth command failed. mountall: plymouth disconected from disk / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or present. -Help please
<hackinblack> Does anyone else use irssi for irc?
<hackinblack> Or know any other terminal based irc programs
<WeThePeople> oscar_, plymoth has to do with boot sequence, see>>> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth
<blackshirt> hackinblack: yes, irssi was greats
<wilee-nilee> oscar_  I suspect there are things preceding this they are important to include.
<wilee-nilee> in other words details
<sssilver> OK so I have redownloaded Ubuntu, MD5 matches that in http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/MD5SUMS, wrote it to a USB stick using unetbootin, and again -- during boot I get 3 options, and whichever I choose I get a blank screen with no disk activity on either HD or USB. What gives?
<sssilver> I think my computer crashes too, because my numlock won't go off/on
<Cell> maybe your hard disk is bad
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, the http is a not found
<sssilver> Cell I have unplugged my hard disk, and also LiveCD won't work
<hackinblack> was? is there something better? Im still using irssi
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sssilver> OerHeks: that also won't help me
<oscar_> wilee-nilee: this happen when i am at the users login, i try to log, but the system comes back to the users acces menue, what other datails could be useful?
<sssilver> actually, even the Disk Check option will behave the exact same way
<OerHeks> sssilver, what type processor and videocard ?
<sssilver> OerHeks: Intel i7, nVidia GeForce 6600 GTX
<wilee-nilee> oscar_, I wont be able to help other then to say if you did any changes right before this that is important info, if it is a random occurrence than I guess the channel will have to work with that.
<sssilver> OerHeks: I'm trying to install ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> should work ..
<overclucker> it's strange that memtest wont even start
<sssilver> I take out --silent and splash from the kernel options, and add nomodeset --- there is still absolutely no output
<WeThePeople> what is 1 block = to in MB
<sssilver> is there any way to ensure just text mode and at least some debug output?
<overclucker> oh, nvm, he said disk check
<oscar_> wilee-nilee: my system was sudenttly off, then this happen
<aguitel> how to boot old laptop with no bios usb support ?
<wilee-nilee> oscar_, That can cause problems, but I'm not the one for help I'm just trying to get you to post pertinent information.
<sssilver> could my problem be caused by acpi?
<OerHeks> aguitel, tru PXe boot, if the laptopadapter supports this, most do
<overclucker> aguitel: yeah try a network boot
<OerHeks> acpi=vendor maybe
<jovono> how can I tell the hardware architecture on mu computer?
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, You might try a alternative cd a text install, the web reports that card as problematic at some point not sure if it still is.
<aguitel> overclucker, how dodthat
<jagginess> jovono, hwinfo, dmidecode
<jagginess> jovono, windows, click on right-mouse button on 'My computer'
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: I'm trying with the onboard video card as well, same problem
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: I've just assembled this processor + motherboard, I'm wondering if I've done something wrong...
<jovono> not windows, but Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> sssilver, I would never know myself.
<sssilver> OerHeks: acpi=vendor and acpi=off didn't help, same stuff
<overclucker> aguitel: it's actaully quite a pain to set up
<overclucker> actually*
<sssilver> wilee-nilee: OerHeks: so is there a way to ask the installer to be text-mode and verbose?
<aguitel> what is PXe boot
<overclucker> preboot execution
<OerHeks> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<overclucker> pxe is network booting.
<sssilver> thanks OerHeks
<hackinblack> back
<io__> hi today i started my laptop and it stays on a black screen and won t boot, it gets ot the bios then yo the loading OS page then black, fans spin (i7, gtx560m, ssd, clevo p150hm)
<ahmedipa> hello everybody
<WeThePeople> hi
<ahmedipa> welcome to this channel
<ahmedipa> I am now installing playonlinux
 * WeThePeople shrugs
<ahmedipa> application
<WeThePeople> io__, then yo <<<??
<io__> WeThePeople: *to
<ahmedipa> as I read that I can install windows software and windows game on linux
<WeThePeople> io__, do you dual boot?
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, you will need wine
<io__> WeThePeople: weird issue and answer for you, it does tghe same in Windows 7
<h00k> ahmedipa: you can with wine also, and support for wine can be found in ##winehq channel
<WeThePeople> io__, probally hardware issue
<h00k> !appdb | ahmedipa also this can help
<ubottu> ahmedipa also this can help: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<io__> bios, loads the OS then it makes it to the login page then goes blank (black actually), fans spinning
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: I will try then I will install wine
<io__> WeThePeople: i can boot Ubuntu in failsafe
<jagginess> ahmedipa, i've installed desura from desura.com.. (very easy to do so, but games are limitted to linux, maybe soon things will change)
<overclucker> i thought playonlinux did wine for you.
<WeThePeople> io__, what distro
<io__> i can even boot ubuntu on an older kernel
<io__> WeThePeople: 12.04 64
<io__> very very weird
<WeThePeople> io__, so you can get to tty?
<io__> I d say it is an nvidia driver problem
<io__> but why in windows at the same time?
<io__> WeThePeople: sure, do yo uthink it is better in recovery mode or with an old kernel?
<WeThePeople> io__, recovery mode
<WeThePeople> io__, do you have internet access in tty?
<io__> ok drop to root shell?
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install wine
<ahmedipa>  do you mean this
<io__> or try the failsafe mode?
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, yes, somthin
<WeThePeople> io__, can you upgrade the distro
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: but I found this problem E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmedipa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<io__> oh Ubuntu i haven t got a root password
<io__> screw it
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: what's wrong with that
<io__> failsafe gives error: no screen found
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, another program might be using it
<io__> WeThePeople: can i force to reinstall the last kernel from an older kernel boot?
<WeThePeople> io__, are you at the tty?
<io__> no i can t damn ubuntu doesn t give a root passord by default right?
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: do you mean that I install another application
<io__> i need to reboot on an older kernel at least i can reach gnome
<WeThePeople> io__, do that get to a terminal or tty
<oscar_> MonkeyDust: can you help me?
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: so I can't install two application
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, you can install wine and playonlinux??
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: I am installing playonlinux
<OerHeks> only one instance to softwaresources, or terminal or softwarecentre.
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, so when installing wine you got the error
<WeThePeople> ?
<oscar_> MonkeyDust: my user and swap is encrypted
<io__> WeThePeople: ok i am in
<WeThePeople> io__, do you have internet access?
<davidgilmour> anyone has a suggestion on the quickest way to deploy a LAMP server using PHP4?
<io__> davidgilmour: use an older version of xammp
<Hayate> hello,good morning
#ubuntu 2012-10-02
<WeThePeople> io__, newest kernel?
<io__> WeThePeople: this is looking worse i can t access even an older kernel now, hold on..
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: I have cancelled PlayOnLinux and I want to install wine throw terminal same problem
<Hayate> io__, you can fix them through cli mode
<io__> newest 3.2.0-31
<Hayate> ahmedipa, what th problems?
<Hayate> the
<gunarm1> whats the best way to set swapspace on /dev/sdj2 and ext4 to /dev/sdj3 if you cant use gparted? (no gui)
<overclucker> davidgilmour: php4 is already at end of life, isn't it?
<oscar_> Hello, I have problems trying to access my system, I'm using ubuntu 11.04, I only see this massage: mountall: Plymouth command failed. mountall: plymouth disconected from disk / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or present. -Help please
<WeThePeople> io__, can you get to a tty or terminal
<io__> o i am ready to roll
<davidgilmour> io, looks like a great idea, thanks
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmedipa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WeThePeople> io__, type sudo do-release-update
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: what does that mean
<io__> WeThePeople: the command is wrong
<Hayate> gunarm1, you can use parted (for advanced) or cfdisk
<WeThePeople> io__, im sry its upgrade
<davidgilmour> overclucker: yes but I have an application encoded with zend optimizer.. I'm supposed to migrate it and I can't get it to work on PHP 5
<io__> ahmedipa: you have more than one instance of updating or installing software running
<io__> ahmedipa: close everything ans restart synaptics or whatever yo uare using to install
<Hayate> oscar_ i think you were using crypted swap ? Thats right?
<io__> WeThePeople: i ve already done an apt-get upgrade before
<oscar_> Hayate: crypted home and swap, yes
<WeThePeople> ahmedipa, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/e-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock-open-11-resource-temporarily-unavailable-360554/
<gunarm1> Hayate, i tried parted and it basically said "I suck don't use me for this"
<Hayate> oscar__ , what are you doing now? Do some upgrades?
<Hayate> guarm1, parted was hard .... Thats for advanced user and usage
<Hayate> gunarm1, parted was hard .... Thats for advanced user and usage
<oscar_> Hayate: the problem occures when the system sudenly off when i was login
<witakr> Hey folks
<gunarm1> Hayate, what I mean is parted is apparently deprecated and for FS manipulation and suggests using e2fsprogs
<witakr> In Xubuntu 12.04: How do i stop my DVD's/CDs from opening in the file manager and do nothing instead?
<Hayate> oscar__, maybe you need check disk /  fsck your disk
<io__> WeThePeople: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255073/   troubles with video driver i d say
<witakr> When I insert the disk that is
<io__> let s reinstall nvidia drivers?
<gunarm1> whats the command to display a bunch of stats about your wifi card including the dB of the signal of the current connection?
<witakr> Or I guess what i mean is how do i keep the cd from opening in file manager once it is mounted.
<witakr> ?
<Hayate> gunarm1, actually e2fsprogs contain some tool to mkfs and mkswap..you should explore them
<WeThePeople> io__, you could try to reinstall xorg server
<gunarm1> Hayate, looking into that now thanks
<overclucker> oscar_: make sure you're in recovery or on a live cd if you are going to fsck your root partition
<StepNjump> Hi, i tried to upgrade to the latest LTS version but unfortunately, the set up didn't complete... It won't log on to X but seems that all my data are still intact.
<witakr> No one knows? Okiedoke nevermind
<StepNjump> Is there a way I could install Ubuntu on top and above or try to upgrade again?
<wilee-nilee> StepNjump, Throw the backup on  and try again
<io__> nvidia removed, let s restart
<Hayate> witakr, you can look at file manager settings,usually under media
<oscar_> overclucker: how do i do a fsck from recovery?
<io__> yeah! bingo
<witakr> Thanks Hayate
<wilee-nilee> StepNjump, What release were you upgrading from?
<oscar_> Hayate: i already made the fsck
<overclucker> oscar_: just to check, it's your encrypted home partition that's giving you trouble, right?
<oscar_> overcluker: yes
<wilee-nilee> overclucker, Not mentioned but it was a hard shutdown
<oscar_> overclucker: yes
<xangua> StepNjump: do you have Home in a separate partition¿
<witakr> Hayate, FYI: It was under Settings > Settings Manager > Removable Drives and Media - Thanks for the tip. It let me to this place in a round-a-bout way
<overclucker> oscar_: what you will have to do is open the encryptd volume with cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdXN crypthome, and fsck /dev/mapper/crypthome
<overclucker> oscar_: hold on it may have changed since i last did it
<StepNjump> wilee-nilee.. I think it was 10.04 or something like that...
<StepNjump> xangua no! :(
<StepNjump> wilee-nilee no backup as usual!
<mkeys> I'm having a problem with a fresh 12.04 alternate 32bit install, system with usb hd plugged in doesn't see it, after system is fully up i can manually replug it and then ubuntu will "see" it. I want to mount this usb hd to /usbhd at boot as to use it for a backup target destination. blkid doesn't see it until replug. uuid is strange all around, blkid and /dev/disk/by-uuid show it as "D6D4E78DD4E76E65 -> ../../sdc1"
<wilee-nilee> StepNjump, Hmm no back up and not knowing what the install actually was, "insert snide remark here" ;)
<oscar_> overclucker: when i login in a terminal, i can access my archives, the problem is when i use the graphical login. Could it be a configuratión problem? something deleted?
<zykotick9> mkeys: see "/msg ubottu fstab"
<overclucker> oscar_: running fsck on root is probably the right move, since ubuntu now uses encfs for encrypted hoems
<mkeys> zykotick9 : tried fstab by uuid and by /dev/sdc1, both fail. options tried so far "auto,hotplug,defaults 0 0"
<StepNjump> Yes I figured....
<zykotick9> mkeys: is it ext2/3/4?
<mkeys> zykotick9 : mount -a only works after a replug of device
<mkeys> zykotick9 : ntfs
<oscar_> overclucker: i am using ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9> mkeys: good luck.  i can't/won't help.
<mkeys> zykotick9 : may I ask why ntfs limits the support? Just trying to figure out the problem
<noob-01> Hello. If I have a server with two nics that connects to a switch. How can I get a node to talk to the server?
<StepNjump> xangua, if I had had a separate home partition, would it have been possible to salvage my system that way?
<mkeys> zykotick9 : i'm assuming hte strange uuid is associated with ntfs somehow. i've spotted that out on the 'web in my googles.
<xangua> StepNjump: well if you had a home partition it would be easier to reinstall since your data and documents are on a separate partition
<overclucker> oscar_: i think it's the same. try to fsck the root partition, and if that does not fix it, wiping your home folder may be the best option.
<StepNjump> ok.... one of these days!
<Led_Zeppelin> hi. just got 12.04. I have 2 monitors and I am using xinerima. But I see 2 seperate tool bars. How can I just have one?
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: with xinerama you should see only 1?  what video card are you using "lspci | grep -i vga" if you aren't sure.
<oscar_> overclucker: all my work is there, i can not delete all
<Led_Zeppelin> zykotick9, well, there is 1 desktop alright. it looks great. But I see 2 toolbars on the top. I can move the mouse left to right.
<Led_Zeppelin> 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Led_Zeppelin> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: fyi twin-view is nvidia-propritary version of xinerama (you should probably be using twinview)
<Led_Zeppelin> ah
<mkeys> zykotick9 : will repartition/reformat the usb hd as ext3 and try again.
<rinzler> How do I keep my 12.04 machine from doing ANYTHING with updates. I'm tired of my computer locking me out of dpkg without my permission.
<Led_Zeppelin> zykotick9, thanks. it seems twinview is greyed out for me.
<Led_Zeppelin> how do I get it reenabled?
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: are you sure you are using the nvidia-propritary driver?  or nouveau?
<oscar_> overclucker: i can access my folders and archives by using the terminal, so the home is accessible, not blocked.
<TJ-> Led_Zeppelin: You can't do twinview across multiple GPUs, only across multiple heads/monitors on a single GPU
<Led_Zeppelin> zykotick9, using nvidia prop driver. using nvidia-settings to configure.
<Led_Zeppelin> TJ-, ah. I see. I have 2 GPUs
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: nvidia-setttings should let you configure it somehow?
<TJ-> oscar_: Is the problem that you can't find/unlock the ecryptfs home?
<Led_Zeppelin> TJ-, so, i can use Xinerama only right?
<overclucker> oscar_: you can backup the whole home folder, there may be damaged config files kepping you from loggin in though
<TJ-> Led_Zeppelin: I don't think you can that either - unless you want to forgo 3D acceleration totally. I think the only option is additional X screens - one per GPU
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: is this hybrid intel/nvidia?  finding the vga section does "lspci -v" list 2 cards?
<Led_Zeppelin> i dont think its a hybrid card.
<Led_Zeppelin> i don't care much for 3d acceleration :p
<Led_Zeppelin> brb. let me try something
<overclucker> TJ-: logging in to X fails for him
<oscar_> TJ: no, i can access the home by the terminal
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: then i don't understand your 2 GPUs statement, sorry.
<Led_Zeppelin> zykotick9, i have 2 GPUs. Each monitor connects to one GPU
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: ahh.  then that xinerama is probably your only option - best of luck (i haven't used dual-video cards in years)
<TJ-> oscar_: And you want to decrypt the encrypted part?
<TJ-> oscar_: Or, has that happened when you logged in?
<oscar_> TJ: when i try to login
<rinzler> How do I keep the system from doing ANYTHING with updates? I'm tired of being locked out of dpkg without my permission.
<seednode> "sudo apt-get remove dpkg" (No, not really)
<TJ-> oscar_: User's encrypted homes are stored at "/home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.ecryptfs"
<jrib> seednode: please don't make those jokes :/
<rinzler> seednode: har har :0
<TJ-> oscar_: If you're logged into the account and the ecryptfs hasn't been unlocked, you should see the file README.txt in the home directory, that tells you how to unlock the encrypted part
<milanandme> I have a problem with internet.  How do I get help with it?
<seednode> Ask someone, milanandme
<milanandme> Whom should I ask?
<oscar_> TJ: this is the massage system say: mountall: Plymouth command failed. mountall: plymouth disconected from disk / dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not ready or present.
<seednode> rinzler: Well, I googled something that said to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic
<wilee-nilee> rinzler, Is you apt-get stock or have you added stuff, here I never get locked out it sounds more like an error that needs finding, user or system.
<seednode> Change APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; to 0
<TJ-> oscar_: Oh! That's not encrypted home, that's just the swap file mount getting confused :) Sorry, I thought you had serious problems :D
<Led_Zeppelin> not a big deal. I have 2 menus
<Led_Zeppelin> so far everything looks good!
<rinzler> wilee-nilee: stock afaik.
<seednode> rinzler, did you pick "automatic updates" when you installed Ubuntu?
<TJ-> oscar_: which Ubuntu version are you using? 12.04?
<oscar_> TJ: thanks  to say is not a serious problem
<rinzler> seednode: I frickin hope not.
<oscar_> TJ: 11.04
<overclucker> seednode: that's more elegant than removing update-notifier like i've been doing
<seednode> overclucker: Thanks, I googled it myself ^^
<wilee-nilee> rinzler, Lookin software sources
<Led_Zeppelin> what is the best way to select what processes are running for startup? I want a lean system
<oscar_> TJ: how can i fix this problem?
<TJ-> oscar_: The "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" has been a long-standing issue that still isn't fully understood. We thought it had been fixed several times. It's caused by some out-of-sequence actions during early boot when lots of things are being done in parallel to speed up boot-times. Something gets done in the wrong order.
<seednode> Led_Zeppelin: Clean out your ~/.xinitrc, rc.local, and the like
<seednode> And remove unnecessary daemons from rc.conf
<zykotick9> Led_Zeppelin: ubuntu currently lacks basic service management...  no joke.
<Led_Zeppelin> seednode, ok. is there a gui for ubuntu for that?
<Led_Zeppelin> oh man
<Led_Zeppelin> god knows what is running :p
<seednode> Well, Led_Zeppelin, I can walk you through it, if you'd like.
<seednode> I don't know if there's a GUI.
<oscar_> TJ: ok, understand, but can i fix this?
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  you mean user programs when they login? or system services?
<rinzler> seednode: thanks for the tip. We'll see if that works. :P
<zykotick9> seednode: there isn't, a gui for servie management...
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, system services.
<seednode> Alright, let me know if it works.
<Led_Zeppelin> dr_willis, i will start with that.
 * mkeys twiddles thumbs waiting on mkfs.ext3 on a 1tb usb
<seednode> zykotick9, I don't use Ubuntu, that's why I wasn't sure.
<zykotick9> seednode: neither do i
<TJ-> Led_Zeppelin: for upstart jobs you can disable them selectively: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<seednode> Oh, okay.
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  No idea of any gui/tools - i just learn how upstart works. ;) -->  best guide ive seen --> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<dr_willis> Led_Zeppelin:  unless you have a load of services installed, or a very old machine. i doubt if you will notice much improbement by disabling services
<rinzler> also, how do I find out what is eating my CPU time and what I can do about them?
<seednode> dr_willis: Well, he'll probably decrease boot time.
<seednode> rinzler, use htop and look for processes with unusually high resource usage.
<zykotick9> rinzler: htop is very handy
<dr_willis> Upstart services are supposed to run in parallel and lightdm even can/will be loaded befor most services are totally done. ;)
<TJ-> oscar_: I'm not aware of a fix for all causes of the cryptswap1 issues as yet, but you might find something useful by searching the launchpad bug-tracker
<TJ-> Led_Zeppelin: for controlling old-style SYS-V init scripts, see "man update-rc.d"
<dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<mkeys> zykotick9 : ntfs appears to be the culprit of weird uuid. blkid now shows : /dev/sdc1: LABEL="usbhd" UUID="24a29692-95e3-4077-9f5f-9b661be580e1" TYPE="ext3" . Trying a reboot now.1~
<rinzler> what is lightdm?
<mkeys> with fstab..
<dr_willis> rinzler:  the default login screen/login manager
<lobhater> rinzler: it is the gui for the OS
<rinzler> dr_willis: seems to be the thing that stands out as for CPU usage...
<rinzler> Sadly...
<zykotick9> lobhater: the GUI would be called Xorg.  the DM is called lightdm.
<lobhater> rinzler: is it a older machine?
<dr_willis> rinzler:  that would be weird.. since lightdm is just what gets your name/pass on login, then it starts up X for you.
<oscar_> TJ: i found a webpage, but i dont understand what i have to do, can you help me with this?
<dr_willis> rinzler:  i would have to wonder how you came to that conclusion, and if you are not missreading the information you are looking at.
<lobhater> from the lightdm web page "however it also manages the X servers "
<zykotick9> dr_willis: lightdm requires xorg to run ;)
<lJ6il> Hello. Big trouble here. A friend of mine has bought an asus eeepc 1225C, which contains an Intel GMA 3600. Can't have any resolution higher than 1024x768... I installed Xubuntu 12.04 32 bits. Launched jockey-gtk. Proposed me cedraview drivers for this card... But can't boot now.
<rinzler> lobhater dr_willis: yeah, it is pretty old. I'm kinda trying to bring it back to useful existence, but it's iffy.
<lJ6il> i mean i can boot but i'm talking to you through weechat on a tty
<TJ-> oscar_: what's the page? As I said, the causes aren't fully understood and are pretty subtle. You could end up messing the system up properly if you're not skilled in system admin and understand the boot process
<dr_willis> rinzler:  for low end/old hardware, lubuntu may be a better alternative.
<dr_willis> rinzler:  what are the exact specs?
<lJ6il> Boot stuck with a message : "could not write bytes : broken pipe"
<lobhater> rinzler: yea you might wanna look at some light weight desktop environment.  I bet you can find one you like that allows you to do what you want and not clock you box either
<lJ6il> Ít's 3 o clock here and my friend absolutely needs her laptop for tomorrow morning... If anyone has any idea...
<rinzler> dr_willis: I'll look into it. Uhm... Dell precision m70 and slow. I haven't cared to find out :P
<oscar_> TJ: this is the web page : http://askubuntu.com/questions/56843/could-not-mount-dev-mapper-cryptswap1  . if you see it dificul to do something about, just tell me thanks.
<Led_Zeppelin> the new ubunty 12.04 is awesome!
<lJ6il> Led_Zeppelin: when it allows you to boot your graphic session.
<rinzler> I'll be looking into lubuntu, but for now, I'm out. Thanks for the help!
<Led_Zeppelin> heh. yah
<lJ6il> No one ?
<muelli> lJ6il: hm. I guess you could remove that driver that you may suspect to be the cuplrit, no..?
<Led_Zeppelin> i love the eye candy even for my slow ass pc
<lobhater> lJ6il:  have you tried uninstalling the drivers and using the default for now
<lobhater> lJ6il: or just do a fresh install as a last resort :(
<TJ-> oscar_: Don't do what it recommends. The answer is totally wrong. The responder hasn't noticed that the line in fstab is commented out *because* cryptswap1 is being mounted!
<muelli> lJ6il: How fatal is that error message anyway? I mean, what do you do to then boot anyway? Can you switch tty? Press escape?
<lJ6il> muelli, lobhater sure. I'm removing it.
<oscar_> TJ: maybe i have to reinstall all, how can i do a backup from the terminal?
<lJ6il> muelli: just can use tty
<mkeys> ok, it's formatted ext3 now but it still didn't mount at boot. ubuntu prompted me to "press s to skip" upon boot. once it booted fully booted it still didn't pick it up until i manually replugged it
<lJ6il> Rebooting. Coming back. > muelli lobhater
<mkeys> at replug it automatically mounted to the proper place
<TJ-> oscar_: A reinstall probably won't help. The issue is caused by timing of device discovery/mounting. If you want to do something, comment out the line in "/etc/fstab" that causes "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1" to be mounted.
<TJ-> lJ6il - there are several active bug reports. Maybe one of these will offer a solution/workaround? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=cedarview
<lobhater> any luck?
<seednode> Hey, whoever I was helping with an internet issues, can you message me again? Hexchat crashed.
<lJ6il> lobhater, muelli ... Purged the drivers. But can't boot...
<muelli> lJ6il: how do you know?
<lJ6il> TJ-: thanks, gonna see this
<lJ6il> muelli: cause i just did it ?
<seednode> But really though, who was I helping?
<lobhater> lJ6il: what is the error message it is giving you?
<lJ6il> lobhater: no more message. "Checking battery state. [ok]" then nothing
<TJ-> seednode: rinzler ... who has left the building
<seednode> No, it was someone else. They were having a weird internet issue.
<oscar_> TJ: do i have to buy a new pc?
<lobhater> lJ6il: are you using lightdm?
<lJ6il> lobhater: no... Just using xubuntu out of the box (gdm i think ?)
<oscar_> TJ: how can i edit /etc/fstab?
<vamp774> sudo <editor> /etc/fstab
<vamp774> like sudo emacs /etc/fstab
<lobhater> lJ6il: at the tty type sudo service gdm restart
<lobhater> what does it say then?
<zykotick9> vamp774: only is <editor> = terminal app, else, "gksudo GUI_editor file"
<zykotick9> s/is/if/
<TJ-> !fstab | oscar_
<ubottu> oscar_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gunarm1> i tried to clone an ubuntu OS partition to another drive, and when I try to boot off of it it just prints garbled characters after the bios, anything I can do to make this work?  or should I just reinstall ubuntu?
<lJ6il> lobhater: unrecognized service
<vamp774> no idea what you're saying: edited fstab the other day.  terminal --> sudo emacs /etc/fstab
<vamp774> I use emacs
<lJ6il> lobhater: coming back (reboot)
<Hayate> gunarm1, what are you doing to do that?
<lobhater> lJ6il: any luck? if not go to tty          startx           what is the output?
<lJ6il> lobhater: now it crashes after "stopping system v compatibility [ok]"...
<lJ6il> lobhater: ! Works
<lobhater> lJ6il: huh?
<lJ6il> lobhater: a bad resolution yet, but back to normal. Thanks.
<lobhater> lJ6il: startx worked?
<lJ6il> yeah.
<lobhater> hmmm strange
<lobhater> good luck
<gunarm1> Hayate, to clone the OS?  i did gzip -dc image.gz | dd of=/dev/sdj1
<lJ6il> thanks...
<lobhater> np
<gunarm1> after dd if=/dev/sdj1 | gzip > image
<gunarm1> the image went onto the partition, i was able to mount it and write to the file system
<lJ6il> So anyone ? Can't change the resolution of my GMA 3600. When installing the drivers through jockey-gtk, total crash.
<TJ-> gunarm1: And did you also install GRUB to the MBR of the disk, with "grub-install"  ?
<gunarm1> TJ-, ah, no do i need to chroot to the filesystem first?
<TJ-> gunarm1: Also, is it loading a kernel and initrd of the same architecture as the CPU?
<gunarm1> TJ-, same exact hardware
<gunarm1> but nothing loading, garbled characters where grub should be
<TJ-> gunarm1: I'd guess so - although to get what you described, would suggest there's a boot-strap in the MBR but it's handing over to something that isn't real code in stage 2 or 3, or else when the kernel is supposed to be fetched
<gunarm1> TJ-, thats over my head :) so if I boot into a live cd, open the terminal, where/how do I run grub-install?
<TJ-> gunarm1: If you hold down/press Shift key as the BIOS POST ends, can you get into a proper GRUB menu?
<gunarm1> good question, ill try it, but I doubt it
<TJ-> gunarm1: It'll at least let you know how much you've got to fix-up
<hackinblack> poop
<Domincii> Weird place to ask but I don't suppose any of you guys have a BTN invite I could get?
<jrib> !ot | Domincii
<ubottu> Domincii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gunarm1> TJ-, no shift key grub menu, interestingly after rebooting it no more garbled characters, once it said "check" something, and now it goes bios to a blank screen with a blinking curser
<Domincii> ehe, sorry Jrib
<TJ-> gunarm1: So, liveISO, chroot mount the installed system, and chroot "grub-install" then
<hackinblack> Is there a way to increase GRUB screen time? to say 60 seconds
<gunarm1> TJ- ok thanks
<K350> howto - in a script - replace sudo's passwordprompt with dialog's '--passwordbox' widget?
<TJ-> K350: There's an alternative. Use the NOPASSWD option in the sudoers file, for the command you want to have the script execute
<K350> Revo: nja, det där var för zenity. Jag behöver något för 'dialog'
<K350> Revo: jag vet hur man gör en passwoordbox i dialog men inte hur jag ersätter sudo's befintliga med dialogs --passwordbox
<mih1406> Hi, Any alternative to MASM32 on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> K350: use sudo's "-A" option
<K350> mih1406: what's MASM32?
<TJ-> mih1406: I *think* jwasm is close
<K350> TJ-: oh...lets see!
<BarkingFish> Morning guys :)  I am currently solidly using KDE - and I'd like to integrate the gnome desktop and all the necessary bits into my system on Kubuntu.  Is there a metapackage to download the whole of the basic gnome stuff in one go please?
<chris92> BarkingFish: are you talking about Gnome3?
<mih1406> TJ: jwasm has differnet format
<BarkingFish> chris92, I'm talking about gnome, whatever type it is currently - I'm on kubuntu, I use KDE, i have gnome programs which don't work properly in kde, so I want to add gnome's DM and the main bits of gnome to my system.
<BarkingFish> I have no idea what to get though, or where to start
<mih1406> TJ-: I "think"
<TJ-> mih1406: yeah, the table does say 'partial' support. I think that's all you're going to get from F/OSS.
<chris92> BarkingFish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255172/
<TJ-> mih1406: although it does say "JWasm fully supports Masm v6 syntax"
<OerHeks> BarkingFish, spt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but then you need to logout & change DM
<chris92> OerHeks: that would be unity, right?
<BarkingFish> OerHeks, ok, cheers.
<ChaozHenchman> okay, I'm new to ubuntu and I don't know how to switch between the windows on it
<OerHeks> current gnome3 _ unity yes
<ChaozHenchman> what's the key combo for it?
<wilee-nilee> BarkingFish, There are some app shared if you have gnome and kde installed but you can't really mix the two together at the same time.
<chris92> ChaozHenchman: Alt+Tab probably
<BarkingFish> The problem I have is with Kino - it doesn't function from the version I used to have long ago on Mandriva
<ChaozHenchman> thankies!
<seednode> ChaozHenchman, You can set that up in Compiz with the compizconfig-session-manager; don't know the defaults.
<OerHeks> ChaozHenchman, hold win key for quick help short keys
<BarkingFish> When I try to edit a video now, it runs about 4* faster than it should, and has no audio, regardless of how I set it
<BarkingFish> wilee-nilee, no, but to the best of my knowledge I can have more than one DM installed :)
<TJ-> ChaozHenchman: Hold down the Super/Windows key and you'll get a HUD showing lots of common key combinations
<wilee-nilee> BarkingFish, sure you can have ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu all installed, but they run separately and have apps that will run cross desktops, but it can be a mess for some especially if you want to remove any of them anf their metapackages without some knowledge in doing this.
<wilee-nilee> and*
<BarkingFish> holy WOW!
<BarkingFish> I just went to start the download...   2 packages to remove - 476 to install!!!
<OerHeks> awesome
<BarkingFish> ah well, better get started
<chris92> BarkingFish: yup, thats a full desktop environment with its apps
<wilee-nilee> BarkingFish, What I often see are people removing like say the ubuntu-desktop not all the packages and being stuck, because the don't get the package lists from like the psychcats website, or have them saved in a list.
<wilee-nilee> psychocats*
<mih1406> TJ-: Thanks
<BarkingFish> wilee-nilee, I'm happy to do this.  I've tried always to co-exist with whatever comes along, and this will be a new experience for me, encountering unity :)
<BarkingFish> I haven't had a gnome desktop for almost 8 years
<wilee-nilee> cool
<wilee-nilee> BarkingFish, I suspect you have the skills to figure it all out and if not have some sort of backup. ;)
<wilee-nilee> or the will to succeed
<BarkingFish> been on linux about 10 years now, wilee-nilee - i have backups of the backups and 8 different USB sticks with full installs on
<wilee-nilee> cool sounds like your set, I have all my clones backed up as well and just have a multi load thumb for when needed BarkingFish
<willdabeast> I have a question regarding Precise Penguin... For some reason I have been defaulted to the 2D graphics settings and I can't find the option for 3D. The reason I need 3D is so I can use keyboard combos such as alt-tab. Anyone know a fix?
<xangua> willdabeast: just clic in the icon next to your username in the login screen
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, 3D does not show in the gear drop down at login, are you short a graphic driver?
<BarkingFish> willdabeast, You shouldn't need 3D to use alt-tab.
<BarkingFish> It only switches windows to the best of my knowledge
<BarkingFish> i don't run 3D anything here, my card barely supports it - and alt-tab works fine.
<willdabeast> xangua, barkingfish, and wilee-nilee - I had no idea that option was available there haha. And yea when I go to keyboard settings it won't let me choose alt-tab. Says I need to be in 3D mode.
<willdabeast> If there is a way I can just adjust the keyboard settings without being in 3D mode I'd prefer that.
<wilee-nilee> heck alt-tab works on the W& I'm on right now lol
<wilee-nilee> W7
<RawgerNice> wake up you big baby
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee - When I go to keyboard settings, all of the bindings are disabled mostly
<willdabeast> It actually says I need a new accelerator... and i can't read the rest in the box.
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> is there a big difference between RTL8187 and RTL8187B ?
<silverarrow> it is wifi driverss
<hackinblack> HELLO?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I plug in wifi card, it connects but does not work
<codeman> hi
<silverarrow> apparently system loads RTL1817, but driver listed for my card is RTL8187B
<silverarrow> so, do a "B" more or less make a big difference?
<malkauns> does Unity keep crashing for anyone else?
<silverarrow> I havent heard anything
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, how does this connect to your PC? USB or it is an internal card?
<silverarrow> it should not
<silverarrow> usb
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, Have you modified it?
<malkauns> no
<silverarrow> hi again Bark
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: * sorry
<silverarrow> daft situation
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, Descibe the crash in the form of a question.
<wilee-nilee> describe*
<silverarrow> I have searched on the forum, not much on this usb adaptor
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, can you open a terminal and run lsusb for me please, and give me the UDIC for the wifi device?
<silverarrow> UDIC?
<BarkingFish> the 8 digit code separated by a :
<malkauns> wilee-nilee, well it crashes in that all window borders disappear and i cannot get any focus on any windows, only way to restart it is to switch to terminal with ctrl+alt+f1 and start unity again
<BarkingFish> Universal Device Identification Code
<silverarrow> BUS 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, And you have not installed the compizconfig settings manager and modified anything
<malkauns> wilee-nilee, yes i have installed ccsm
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, Have you changed anything there?
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, right - I can tell you now, with no uncertainty, that you have the wrong driver running.
<malkauns> well i added effects like trail focus and minimize animations ect
<wilee-nilee> made the cube say
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: the question might be: to "B" or not to "B"
<BarkingFish> I have one of those sticks here, and the only way I am able to get it to run is using ndiswrapper and the windows drivers from the disk
<silverarrow> nasty
<silverarrow> that is a bug!!
<BarkingFish> nope
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, For a quick restart of unity which is a plugin in compiz install the fusion icon and make a launcher for it that will reload compiz.
<BarkingFish> it's actually very good - both my wifi sticks use ndiswrapper.
<BarkingFish> One doesn't have any normal support at all, the other one has a driver which doesn't function :)
<wilee-nilee> restart of compiz actually
<malkauns> wilee-nilee, yea but i would rather it not crash in the first place
<BarkingFish> if it wasn't for either of those, I wouldn't be on the net right now - and both are on ndiswrapper
<malkauns> so noone else has this problem?
<silverarrow> is there a way to load ndis wrapper from live CD or get the package on a usb?
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, are you running the live CD now?
<silverarrow> why is the RTL driver acting up then?
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: just installed
<zykotick9> malkauns: you probably shouldn't consider "compiz" to be enterprise-grade stability...  best of luck.
<silverarrow> and rebooted
<BarkingFish> no idea, silverarrow - I have not bothered to bury myself in it and find out - I haven't the time at the moment.
<wilee-nilee> malkauns, That would be nice, there are 100's of websites on modifying compiz, any worth using suggest a restart button, and a carefully modifying compiz usually with specific instructions.
<wilee-nilee> you don't want to cough go wilee-nilee with compiz ;)
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: thanks anyhow, I suppose that kind of burrying you ohnly do when you are forced to
<hackinblack> burrying
<silverarrow> !"#¤%&
<zykotick9> malkauns: i'm certain LOTS of people have unity crashing issues - even if no one is replying to you...
<TJ-> silverarrow: BarkingFish "rtl8187" is the correct driver for the RTL8187B, since at least 2.6.23
<BarkingFish> silverarrow, I'm working as an operational paramedic at the moment, I don't get much time to sit and do a lot - only between the hours of 10pm and 6am which is when I operate.
<BarkingFish> TJ-, that may be so - but it doesn't work on some devices which have that chipset
<hackinblack> Anyone here by change seen "The Walking Dead" on tv series?
<BarkingFish> and 0bda:8187 i'm afraid is one of them
<magn3ts> Hi can anyone tell me why Ubuntu keeps seeing my 3TB drives as 4.1GB?
<xangua> !ot | hackinblack
<ubottu> hackinblack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BarkingFish> I have it in a wifi stick branded by Texet
<silverarrow> TJ card detects, lights green, connects to network with password, but there is not real web connection, it works fine on a windows computer right beside
<hackinblack> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> silverarrow: does this look to describe it? bug #995467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 995467 in linux (Ubuntu) "0bda:8187 Realtek rtl8187b wireless chipset slow speed" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/995467
<hackinblack> !ot | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: please see above
<xangua> hackinblack: please stop that
<hackinblack> You please stop that
<silverarrow> non exisiting bug?
<silverarrow> are you having me on, or did the page come out wrong ?
<TJ-> Why? did you not get the bug description?
<h00k> hackinblack: please mind the topic of the channel, and you can talk about not-supported-related subjects in #ubuntu-offtopic
<silverarrow> no,
<TJ-> silverarrow: try the link ubottu gave again
<twitchie> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hackinblack> ^^^^
<silverarrow> launchpad link ubottu suggested opens fine though
<TJ-> silverarrow: that's the only one there is!
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> yes, slow internet
<silverarrow> sloooooooooooooooow
<silverarrow> or no real connection
<alessio> damn.. IRC is still alive.. :D
<silverarrow> not sure how to generate a log report on a usb wireless
<magn3ts> Hi can anyone tell me why Ubuntu keeps seeing my 3TB drives as 4.1GB?
<silverarrow> you can't  lunch in from terminal like a regular app
<silverarrow> ?
<twitchie> !enter | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hackinblack> Magn3ts is that a bad thing?
<BarkingFish> magn3ts, have you got anything stored on them yet?
<TJ-> silverarrow: It's very worth trying the latest mainline kernel, 3.6, from the Ubuntu kernel team. If that solves the issue, you have a working system and we know where to find a patch to backport
<silverarrow> from quantal?
<TJ-> silverarrow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds ... I'm currently using the 3.6 kernel from the "v3.6-quantal/" directory of the PPA
<silverarrow> i can say I have the same issue in both 12.04 and 12.10 beta
<twitchie> magn3ts: are you running a 64 bit version of ubuntu? what filesystem did you format the drives as?
<silverarrow> well, think lubuntu daily ppc  have the latest kernel ? the issue is however the same in 386 and ppc
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: you are probably all correct on the wrapper thing
<TJ-> silverarrow: The quantal standard kernel is 3.5, not 3.6
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> not sure how to get the 3.6 kernel safely though,
<silverarrow> do they launch new kernels on updates? or not until 13.04?
<BarkingFish> the last kernel I got was 3.2.0-32
<silverarrow> a horror with dependencies and compatibilities ?
<hackinblack> :P
<TJ-> silverarrow: If you read the Kernel Team wiki I posted, it gives you detailed instructions on how which files to download, and how to install them using dpkg
<silverarrow> BarkingFish: in the LTS release ?
<BarkingFish> yeah, 12.04 - i got it on update yesterday
<BarkingFish> i have proposed and unsupported updates enabled though
<silverarrow> yeah, thanks TJ
<silverarrow> I might try it, when I get wired or wireless
<BarkingFish> and I have got to restart, back in a tick. Just added the ubuntu desktop and unity :)
<BarkingFish> back in a bit
<hackinblack> !ot | barkingfish
<ubottu> barkingfish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverarrow> that should be treated as a bug though
<silverarrow> i have had it all 12.04
<IdleOne> hackinblack: Give it a rest please.
<hackinblack> Give what a rest?
<silverarrow> i  just put in a different wireless and didn't think more of it
<IdleOne> hackinblack: The random commentary and emoticons, calling out people with !ot when you are the one being !ot...
<hackinblack> What are you talking about? i just joined
<hackinblack> And random the guy was off topic
<IdleOne> hackinblack: You are welcome to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic and be as funny as you want to be
<hackinblack> Who is trying to be funny?
<hackinblack> What the heck are you talking about
<IdleOne> hackinblack: I am talking about you disrupting the channel. Please just stick to support. Questions about  "The Walking Dead" are not on topic for this channel.
<hackinblack> Dude that was like 30 minutes ago
<hackinblack> Get over it, the other guy already told me
<malkauns> zykotick9, what makes you certain about unity crashes? have you seen many reports online?
<IdleOne> hackinblack: get over it is one of my "anger" triggers but I am working on not banning people who tell me to get over it. Please follow the channel guidelines (/msg ubottu !guidelines) if you are not familiar with them.
<IdleOne> thank you.
<silverarrow> why get huffy, this is slow for this channel
<silverarrow> ?
<hackinblack> Now you threatn me with a ban? Go ahead and see me back here in 1 minute or less.
<h00k> let's move on, please.
<h00k> Seriously.
<IdleOne> hackinblack: I am asking you to follow the channel guidelines just like everybody else.
<hackinblack> For the second time. "GET OVER IT" that was 30 minutes ago and the other guy told me it
<silverarrow> what difference will a newer kernel make?
<IdleOne> security updates, new device support, better performance...
<silverarrow> ...I am not than technically into it yet
<silverarrow> I see
<IdleOne> but I suggest you stick with the kernel provided in the repositories unless you absolutely need to use a newer kernel.
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe better to buy a different wireless device
<zykotick9> IdleOne: +1 re kernels.  backports if update required.
<silverarrow> kernelupdates does happen thogh
<silverarrow> can it be reversed ?
<h00k> silverarrow: you can boot from an older kernel if you have it installed, yeah
<lobhater1> any one have any experience with myth tv with an ubuntu backend?
<BarkingFish> Morning guys :)
<zykotick9> !anyone | lobhater1
<ubottu> lobhater1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<hackin> Yawn, any one here have irssi? and or know a better irc client
<lobhater1> is myth tv worth the trouble of setting up?
<BarkingFish> Right. I have ubuntu desktop fully installed - with one minor problem. I cannot find settings to customize the desktop - so I can't move the panel at the top, to the bottom, and can't resize all the icons on my desktop. Any ideas please?
<zykotick9> lobhater1: that's not a "support" question and thus offtopic here.
<shantorn> hackin, what are you looking for in a client?
<hackin> Idk i want something like irssi terminal based
<shantorn> have you looked at weechat?
<lobhater1> i am having trouble setting up myth tv. how long has it taken you to set up?
<hackin> no i havnt
<zykotick9> lobhater1: fyi, i use mythtv to record all my TV OTA-HD
<shantorn> what i like about it over irssi is it has a nick list
<hackin> Is weechat good? do you use it ?
<shantorn> still scriptable
<zykotick9> lobhater1: myth isn't "easy" to get running!
<shantorn> i just found it yesterday and havent set it up yet
<hackin> I will give weechat a try
<shantorn> www.weechat.org
<hackin> ok thanks
<BarkingFish> can someone help me with my little issue above please? I only need to do a couple of small things, and this experience will be perfect.
<mihaisergiy> cf
<BarkingFish> I am liking the layout of the dm (and I assume this is unity), and I think I may just switch permanently from kdm :D
<TJ-> BarkingFish: Unity does not allow the top menu/notifications bar be moved
<lobhater1> BarkingFish:  you cant adjust any of those settings from the default menus
<BarkingFish> So what do I do about the icons on the desktop.  There are too many of them and they're not laid out properly. If I can shrink them, they'll all fit
<lobhater1> BarkingFish: if you are BarkingFish:willing to put in the time and effort compiz will allow you to do just about anything
<zykotick9> !info myunity | BarkingFish unity doesn't have a ton of customization like kde does
<ubottu> BarkingFish unity doesn't have a ton of customization like kde does: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: be aware that CCSM can break Unity
<lobhater1> BarkingFish: it is not the most stable, so beware and backup, but you can do things you never even imagined!  pretty cool.  watch youtube for some examples
<lobhater1> ccsm = compiz
<hackin> How do you backup ubuntu  like in windows? How do you make a full backup of ubuntu os? incase you need to reinstall?
<zykotick9> lobhater1: actually ccsm = compizconfigsettingmanager or something ;)
<BarkingFish> i don't want compiz running.  I want the whole of it in 2D. If I can't run it in 2D, with no transparency and animation, it's coming off, quicksharp :)
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: be aware that 12.04 is the last unity2d
<BarkingFish> by the time the next one comes out, I'll have a new pc capable of supporting 3d without struggling.
<BarkingFish> Until then, it needs to be dropped down to 2d, flat, opaque and no flashy stuff :)
<BarkingFish> i still like it though :)
<lobhater1> zykotick9: ccsm = CompizConfig Settings Manager    which is compiz.   is ccsm not a synonym for compiz?
<zykotick9> lobhater1: unity is compiz, but unity != compiz, just as ccsm != compiz
<hackinblack> Can anyone help with backing up ubuntu?
<zykotick9> !ccsm > lobhater1
<ubottu> lobhater1, please see my private message
<hackinblack> Can anyone help with backing up ubuntu?
<lobhater1> no PMs please
<awc737> hi, How can I edit my grub load parameters, if nothing even boots? just black screen
<zykotick9> lobhater1: i didn't PM you, i sent you a factoid.  best of luck.
<awc737> although, I can load a live usb with pci=noacpi
<shantorn> hackinblack, what backup tools have you tried?
<hackinblack> None yet, i just need to know of a main method or reliable method of backing up ubuntu just like in windows.
<lobhater1> great thanks, not sure what i would of done without your "pm factoid"
<TJ-> awc737: get into the GRUB menu at start-up by holding/pressing Shift as soon as BIOS POST ends. In the GRUB menu, you can edit the entries including the kernel's command-line, and boot the revised cmd-line using Ctrl+X
<lobhater1> hackinblack: at version of ubuntu are you using?
<lobhater1> *what
<shantorn> well i use a program called crashplan, it can backup to the cloud, for a fee, or backup to a local drive for free or backup to another pc on your netowrk or over the internet for free, its very easy to use
<hackinblack> LTS
<hackinblack> I am using the latest i believe 12.04
<hackinblack> crashplan?
<hackinblack> Do yu have any links for this?
<h00k> hackinblack: there's the built in 'backup' application deja-dup
<h00k> !backup | hackinblack
<ubottu> hackinblack: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lobhater1> hackinblack: have you considered using the built in back up feature?
<awc737> ahhhh TJ thanks! life saver
<lobhater1> h00k: hooked you up, with a factoid.  nice
<hackinblack> I noticed that but wasnt sure it worked as "deja-dub" I don't even know what that means english?
<hackinblack> I will look at crashplan
<hackinblack> and link ubottu gave
<awc737> TJ-: hitting e to change the params on boot store that permanently?
<TJ-> hackinblack: Deja Dup: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/natty/deja-dup/
<perhapstired> how can i find a folder in ubuntu?
<lobhater1> hackinblack: yea just go to the dash menu (super key) and type backup. click the little black safe and follow the directions
<shantorn> http://www.crashplan.com/ i sue that to back up all my nix and win machines ot my main pc that has a 300gb storage drive
<perhapstired> what does /.foldername mean? and how can i find it?
<shantorn> sue=use
<TJ-> awc737: No. You're only changing the params used right now. But once you can get into the booted system you can edit /etc/default/grub and then do "update-grub"
<nith1210> perhapstired: any folder prefixed with a "." is hidden
<awc737> sweet
<perhapstired> ok so how do i uncover it
<nith1210> perhapstired: using the file browser, use "CTRL+H" to toggle seeing them
<zykotick9> awc737: e on grub use /etc/default/grub to make permanent
<hackinblack> Also is there a tool or application that i can edit the grub i bootloader screen with custom color or theme?
<perhapstired> ok thanks
<hackinblack> And make it last longer like 60seconds to stay on screen
<nith1210> perhapstired: or, "View-->Show Hidden Files"
<nith1210> np
<awc737> thanks. does pci=noacpi sound good? I think the problem is uefi bios
<decci_> Here is my dhcpd.conf entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255230/
<awc737> surely I don't always need acpi disabled for this?
<TJ-> perhapstired: A file or directory-name with a leading "." is considered by many tools to be 'hidden' unless overriding options are given to them. E.g. "ls -a"
<decci_> I am unable to get the dhcpd service running..it is failing
<TJ-> hackinblack: I used one background image from boot menu to desktop. I had to install it to GRUB, to a new plymouth theme, to lightdm and to the user background
<hackinblack> How ?
<hackinblack> TJ
<awc737> is it bad if I always have noacpi on a laptop with ssd?
<TJ-> awc737: You shouldn't permanently disable ACPI, it is a core part of the system. There are other options probably more suited and limited in scope, that will help you. Can you describe the issue, or have log-file entries showing the problem?
<TJ-> hackinblack: Lots of reading, lots of hard work
<awc737> TJ- no, just a new ultrabook with uefi bios, booting black screen. google indicated pci=noacpi, and it did work
<hackinblack> I have seen on google people with custom themes or backgrounds bt i do not know how to do it with grub
<awc737> is there another "safer" param I could try TJ-?
<TJ-> awc737: Depending on the problem, there are many options you can try. Here's the list: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<TJ-> awc737: It would help to know what is specifically going wrong
<awc737> I was trying these params: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<awc737> TJ-: i just said, it booted to a black screen, that's all I know, and pci=noacpi fixed it
<awc737> is pci=noacpi as bad as acpi=off
<TJ-> awc737: black screen ... but was the system frozen? or could you still ping it over the network, or SSH into it?
<ezio> anyone know how to simply negate a -z test in a script?
<TJ-> awc737: many times, 'black screen' is just a symptom of a bad video driver and can be overcome with the "nomodeset" kernel parameter
<awc737> not sure TJ-, yeah I think it might be video related
<TJ-> ezio:  ! -z "$VAR"
<awc737> well, intel hd3000 probably wouldn't be an abnormal driver?
<TJ-> awc737: Try "nomodeset" then - that often fixes the kernel mode-setting issues
<TJ-> awc737: there's quite a lot of KMS issues still across a range of video hardware
<TJ-> awc737: If that doesn't help, at least you've ruled out one of the easier solutions :)
<|Anthony|> I would appreciate a review of the help page i extensively updated please. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<|Anthony|> Review as in fact checking and whatnot. :)
<TJ-> |Anthony|: That looks promising, thank-you. I'll try it out on one of my servers tomorrow
 * mihaisergiy huff
<|Anthony|> TJ-, you have hardware sufficient for multiseat?
<TJ-> |Anthony|: too much of it!
<|Anthony|> haha
<TJ-> Fancy a garage-sale? :p
<[x]> |Anthony|-> what is multiseat ?
<TJ-> I also do the opposite to multi-seat, or used to ... xdmx.
<|Anthony|> [x], lol the Multiseat Introduction kinda explains that
<|Anthony|> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX#Introduction_To_Multiseat
<TJ-> |Anthony|: It'd be good to have a PPA to wrap up Brian Cameron's work, and add in some installation scripts to automate the configuration as much as possible
<|Anthony|> TJ-, i was thinking about starting a ppa for that... or pestering the person (a7) who has an existing, but outdated ppa to do it
<TJ-> |Anthony|: I wonder, is there a "multiseat" project on launchpad?
<|Anthony|> I linked to the ck and gdm branches
<|Anthony|> but i didn't suss out any others there
<TJ-> |Anthony|: Ahhh, there is, not touched since 2006
<BlackWeb> Just curious does anyone here have a knowledge of Server RackMount Chassis
<cjs> I'd like to have an icon appear in my notification area when updates become available, but never have update-manager or other crap pop up automatically, disrupting what I'm doing. Is there any way to do this in 12.04?
<TJ-> BlackWeb: You mean 19" rackmounts?
<cjs> BlackWeb: I do.
<cjs> BlackWeb: Just PM me or let me know what channel you'd like to discuss that on.
<TJ-> |Anthony|: It would be worth taking over that multiseat project
<BlackWeb> Ya TJ Alright I have a cabinet that needs a Chassis and the main concern is the Width. Currently my Chassis are 4U 7" in Height  but Width is where I'm not quite sure, If i measure from the front its 19" but Actual body is 17"
<|Anthony|> TJ-, the problem on my end atm is that i don't have additional hardware to test it on :/
<TJ-> BlackWeb: That sounds about right ... there are usually brackets or sliders on the side of each unit
<BlackWeb> so is the width calculated with the brackets or just the body, trying to find a chassis that will fit into my cabinet
<superjoe> I'm upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 - can someone double check my grub config here and make sure I'm not going to make my system unbootable?
<TJ-> |Anthony|: one step at a time. I'm sure if done right, it would attract the more professional users
<superjoe> http://pastie.org/4894572
<trism> cjs: gsettings set com.ubuntu.update-notifier auto-launch false
<|Anthony|> TJ-, the hw i'm using for the multiseat is kinda all i have and i've been working on getting it all up and running for a few weeks now while documenting my efforts along the way.
<routh_> Hey. I'm running Ubuntu server 10.04 for my webhost. I installed ircd-hybrid today and I have it up and running. I can connect to it from localhost but not from outside the server. I have been troubleshooting all day and confirmed to the best of my ability that the problem does not concern ircd-hybrid itself. A nmap port scan of my server shows that the ports from 6666-6669 are open but filtered. However to the best of my knowled
<routh_> ge, there is no firewall on my server right now. I removed iptables, fail2ban for testing and ufw was never installed. Is there someway to find out what the hell is filtering these ports??
<TJ-> BlackWeb: The measurement between the fixing holes in the verticals inside my 42U cabinet is 18.25"
<cjs> trism: Thanks!
<|Anthony|> TJ-, i do agree though, that to have it be point-n-clicky would make it more attractive. especially considering fedora has it that way now. the downside to their approach (systemd-logind) is that there is no support for the nvidia binary. which kinda cuts out a large market who have nvidia and want opengl and hw acceleration.
<[x]> ok |
<TJ-> |Anthony|: yes, covering the common hardware and drivers is important. It's worth contacting the registry to see if we can take over the multiseat project
<[x]> ok |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> routh_, do you have a network firewall?
<routh_> Well, this is a cloud host. All ports to my server are open and I have to control access myself.
<TJ-> BlackWeb: That 18.25" is from centers of the holes in each vertical. Total width to edge of frame is a tad over 19"
<[x]> |Anthony|-> tell me some good irc channels pls
<routh_> To the best of my knowledge this has to be a setup problem with the server itself.. I just am out of ideas of how to figure out what it is.
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll do a re measurement of mine but ya total width From Edge to frame is 19"
<TJ-> routh_: Some facilities may filter IRC ports, since they are used by command-and-control servers for malware
<BlackWeb> on mine
<awc737> damn. TJ- I had ubu before, now I have xubu. the shift on boot isn't working
<awc737> it does say Grub loading, but then I see the xubuntu loading image, and then black
<TJ-> BlackWeb: Yes, that's correct. 19.05" (ish) internally and 18.25" between fixing centers
<routh_> TJ-: I'm guessing there's no easy way to tell that without asking.
<routh_> TJ-: Wait.. I'm a dumbass. I can just change the ports.
<TJ-> routh_: I'd think so, unless you search the web for mentions of it with your host?
<|Anthony|> routh_, you could try to change the default ports
<TJ-> routh_: Of course... you could even use the offical IRC port!
<routh_> isn't that 6667?
<|Anthony|> or 8001
<|Anthony|> something like that
<[x]> who know boss linux distro ?
<TJ-> routh_: No, 194.
<TJ-> routh_: 6667 was chosen in the early days by non-privileged users wanting to run IRC daemons on their shell accounts. I used to do that back in about '93  :p
<awc737> no it worked TJ-, but I get unknown command 'nomodeset'
<routh_> interesting
<TJ-> awc737: that's weird! which version of Ubuntu is that?
<awc737> TJ- xubuntu, I think I'm typing it in the wrong place
<^GeCk0^> gooood morning :) im looking for an audio recording tool, that records my pulse-audio-server to fetch the stream of any running application
<shantorn> could someone please help me troubleshoot these errors on update, paste.ubuntu.com/1255254
<TJ-> awc737: Well, it *should* be on the linux command-line. From GRUB menu, press 'e' to edit, then move the cursor to the end of the line that starts "linux..." (avoid the 'initrd' line) and add "nomodeset" to the existing options (which are something like quiet splash vt_handoff=..."
<shantorn> it got to the last 26 mb of 398 and gave me those errors
<onats> hi guys, how do i make a user be able to execute commands without requiring passwords for sudo
<trism> shantorn: have you run: sudo apt-get update; the libxml2 package has be superceded (I didn't check the rest but I imagine it is the same)
<awc737> ok TJ- I didn't get the error message, but still a black screen... back to pci=noacpi
<wilee-nilee> onats, not a good idea we can't really advise there.
<shantorn> ill give that a whirl, thanks for the tip
<cjs> onats: Edit the sudoers file. I think they've taken out the example of the NOPASSWD configuration or whatever it was, but the sudoers manual page will have the details.
<TJ-> shantorn: Those package versions are no longer in the archive as far as I can see. Do "sudo apt-get update" and then try again
<onats> cjs: i put it there but it still asks for pword
<onats> and im connecting with no tty
<onats> how do i disable require tty? i saw it in some posts, but i can't seem to find that line in sudo lilst
<TJ-> onats: you also have to add the user to the "nopasswdlogin" group
<onats> TJ-: there's a group like that?
<TJ-> onats: If you want it for *all* log-ins the user does. If you want it only for particular sudo commands, then only use the sudoers file, with an entry for the user (or her group or an alias)
<onats> I'm actually getting this: sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<awc737> TJ-: should my params go next to initrd or linux
<awc737> linux has quiet splash etc
<TJ-> awc737: linux, always
<awc737> maybe no wonder
<TJ-> awc737: :p
<TJ-> awc737: I find that GRUB editor doesn't always make it obvious that "linux..." and "initrd..." are separate lines
<awc737> yeah it ran together
<awc737> sweet, nomodeset, i see screen
<cjs> onats: Oh, that's different. Is there some reason you've no pty?
<TJ-> |Anthony|: do you have a launchpad ID? I was thinking of emailing the registry team to ask them to give us control of multiseat
<onats> cjs: I'm connecting via a job via jenkins, to a test server (VM)
<shaneo> hi guys I have my laptop hooked to an external monitor...the display is set to the external only...i use external speakers also but now my audio card says dummy and i have no sound any suggestions?
<TJ-> awc737: that fixed it?!?
<cjs> onats: I see. You might try requiretty=false.
<awc737> yeah nomodeset. but I have low resolution
<awc737> i can't permanently leave nomodeset right
<awc737> i should be able to ... detect my gpu or something?
<TJ-> awc737: Yes, you can. That is used at early boot to do splash screen graphical
<onats> cjs:  so i just add that line in visudo?
<shaneo> *dummy output
<cjs> onats: Yeah. Lemmie check the exact syntax.
<TJ-> awc737: now you need to focus on what the GPU is, which driver it should use, and get it configured so it auto-detect the resolution of the screens using EDID
<awc737> ok, its just intel 3000, the most common one in the world prob lol
<TJ-> awc737: You can add "nomodeset" to "/etc/default/grub" in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<malkauns> how can i expand my desktop to a 2nd display and set the desktop orientation at the same time through commandline
<TJ-> awc737: and then do "sudo update-grub" to write it to "/boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<awc737> but shouldnt i try to fix the gpu instead
<cjs> onats: It needs to go in a Defaults line. I'm not sure of the details without knowing your exact config.
<|Anthony|> shaneo, check in /var/log/syslog for pulse messages
<TJ-> awc737: Don't worry about the GPU at early boot... that's only frippary. Sort the GPU driver out for X
<shaneo> ok
<|Anthony|> shaneo, you could do at terminal cat /var/log/syslog | grep pulse > ~/Documents/pulselog to make it easier on yourself
<onats> cjs:  found it: Defaults:git !requiretty
<routh_> That worked gentlemen, thank you.
<cjs> onats: Great!
<onats> cjs:  thanks for the tips
<melow01> Ubuntu 12.04: somehow I borked my network config. No WiFi or Ethernet but it was working earlier today.
<melow01> I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces
<shaneo> |Anthony| all that did was create a blank document
<|Anthony|> lol
<zykotick9> melow01: fyi setting stuff in /etc/network/interfaces disables Network-Manager (the default network thing on ubuntu)
<melow01> zykotick9,
<melow01> zykotick9, oh... ok
<melow01> zykotick9, so i should erase all the changes i made?
<zykotick9> melow01: up to you.
<shaneo> |Anthony| used this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634 and the sound card is back thanks for your help
<onats> cjs: it works now. that was what was needed
<onats> defaults no tty
<jagginess> melow01, interfaces is for ifdownup scripts. You don't look at that. You want to look at nm<> commands like nmcli
<awc737> is this just me? W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release.gpg  Unable to connect to 127.0.0.1:3128:
<melow01> jagginess, ok, thanks
<melow01> I'll tinker with that and see where it gets me
<Christop1erNg> does anyone know of any good video editing software for ubuntu?
<Christop1erNg> i mean something decent please
<Christop1erNg> not some garbage
<jagginess> melow01, nm-tool (there's a third on nm<tab><tab>)
<awc737> TJ-: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX?
<Domincii> How do I get better at using Ubuntu? I'm a complete noob currently and I understand that I could by all means just come here with every little problem I run into from now on but I figure I'd save you guys some time by researching it myself, could any of you recommend some places I could start?
<awc737> there are nice books, and youtube series
<jagginess> Domincii, not really.. well there is books.. but they get outdated by each release..
<Cyberspaceloa> a lot of the terminal skills in books translate between releases
<zykotick9> awc737: "Failed to fecth ... 127.0.0.1:3138" are you using apt-cacher or apt-cacher-ng?
<awc737> there was like 10 books last time i went to barnes and noble
<jagginess> Domincii, the best thing you can do as a start, and know how to spot bugs and report them with launchpad
<Cyberspaceloa> Domincii, I'd basically just browse the forums a lot
<Domincii> Could you link me to one of the youtube series' please?
<Domincii> I figured that would be the case, Jagginess, but I just don't understand how people seem to be so fluent with this system
<jagginess> (or that ubuntu bug report app)
<Cyberspaceloa> experiment with installing different things like samba
<jordanm> Jordan_U: and you get me highlighted with !ops!
<awc737> zykotick9: neither that I know of...
<jagginess> Domincii, just use the system.. and with time you learn tips and bits
<Domincii> Right, I'll take a look in the next book store I go to, could I get some forum recommendations though?
<zykotick9> awc737: then taht 127.0.0.1 address doesn't make a lot of sense... proxy of some sort?
<shantorn> there is a new book called ubuntu made easy that came out ib august
<jagginess> Domincii, wiki.ubuntu.org ?
<TJ-> awc737: sorry, was busy elsewhere.  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  (the other one is also used for recovery sessions, which don't do graphical splash screens anyhow)
<awc737> i use a proxy at work, maybe i need to fix something
<jagginess> (and of course help.ubuntu.com/org )
<awc737> cntlm... damn
<Domincii> Awesome, thanks for your time everyone!
<awc737> thanks zykotick9 forgot about that
<melow01> jagginess, nmcli nm enable <--?
<thufir_> I installed xfce4 but only lxde works, selecting xfce just bounces me back to the login screen.  fresh install of 12.04
<melow01> jagginess, # start network-manager <-- this solved my issue
<jagginess> melow01, the documentation is still kind of tough about nm<>, but do you get a list of your network device?
<melow01> jagginess, I'm not sure how network-manager got disabled.
<jagginess> melow01, ?
<jagginess> melow01, well when you logon to the desktop, NM is used with dbus.. dbus lets user-level stuff access devices
<jagginess> melow01, maybe you dont have gnome-networking installed properly
<melow01> jagginess, the command from nmcli gave me a table, but all devices were "unknown"
<melow01> jagginess, now when I run 'nmcli nm' the device is enabled and seems to be work
<melow01> ing
<jagginess> melow01, i'll refrain into getting in details.. i'm still adjusting to using nm<> .. but you don't have to be root to use nm<>
<melow01> jagginess, oh ok
<jagginess> melow01, do you get the netwoking icon or some network display in your gui logob?
<jagginess> ,/logon/
<melow01> jagginess, yes, nm-applet is working
<melow01> jagginess, I can ping domains on the internet
<edve> Need help come in private
<melow01> Ok, my wireless is working on eth2 but my wired ethernet doesn't work on eth0
<melow01> actually; eth0 = wired, eth1 = wireless
<jagginess> melow01, dont try to have them connected at the same time :/
<Smackbook> whats the name of the thing that pops up when something crashes and asks if you want to send an error report? its called like bitchy or whiney or moaney or something like that
<jagginess> melow01, (disable wifi, then try the wired)
<melow01> jagginess, ok
<jagginess> Smackbook, apropos bug<enter>, it'll give the name somewhere (terminal)
<cdoublejj> so after a clean install and just now reinstalling, it locks up just after booting on the desktop, every time. I tried updating the installer and even tried it with out donwloading updates while installing
<melow01> jagginess, I don't ever remember having a conflict before... I could've sworn I've always had them both on
<jagginess> melow01, are you trying to run your own version script to fix this? (let the nm-applet do the networking)
<melow01> jagginess, no, i'm not scripting
<Smackbook> aha! its called whoopsie!
<melow01> jagginess, just using basic network commands: ifconfig
<jagginess> melow01, what's new and ahem (i'm not a big fan of), is the dnsmasq stuff
<oscar_> hello, i have problems with cryptswap1, some one knows about? can help?
<melow01> jagginess, you lost me there...
<matbee> Hey guys, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04LTS to my HP Spectre XT and I'm getting a black screen
<jagginess> melow01, was this an upgrade?
<matbee> It's trying to boot via external usb-hd on usb 3.0
<melow01> jagginess, no, clean install
<matbee> Any known issues?
<jagginess> melow01, this is stupid.. but after 11.10, they added more complexity to the networking, which includes dnsmasq..
<melow01> matbee, did you configure bios to boot from usb?
<melow01> jagginess, oh ok
<jagginess> melow01, (you see usually dnsmasq is something only for servers, but they added it as a default)
<matbee> melow01, It's booting to ubuntu just fine, but when it starts loading any gui it simply goes blank
<TJ-> !nomodeset | matbee
<ubottu> matbee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jagginess> melow01, and essentially your "default" nameserver is 127.0.0.1, perhaps it's not configured well enough to pickup/add nameservers from dhcp.
<matbee> Thanks TJ-!
<melow01> jagginess, I'm looking at /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and I see the line: 'dns=dnsmasq'
<WHAT_DOWN> why when i try to uninstall openjdk-7-jdk ap instead wants to install openjdk-6-jdk?
<jagginess> melow01, (If it does pickup namservers from eth0 via dhcp, your system still uses 127.0.0.1 as a nameserver, but uses your ISP nameservers as "forwarders" << sound confusing already?)
<jagginess> melow01, exactly
<melow01> jagginess, should I remove it?
<jagginess> melow01, hmm dont think so..
<jagginess> melow01, not sure what else you would use there
<melow01> jagginess, ok
<jagginess> melow01, but if you use nslookup, what nameserver does it say it's using?
<jagginess> (with wifi off, and wired on)
<jagginess> melow01, dnsmasq is quite configurable, if there's no .conf in /etc/dnsmasq.conf , then probably a sample from /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq
<jagginess> melow01, and it's well commented
<jagginess> melow01, (the sample file itself is very well commented)
<melow01> jagginess, thanks. nslookup returns 127.0.0.1, loopback
 * Guddu_ is puzzled...How do i create a new icon on Ubuntu desktop? Install GNOME Panel and run a command at the prompt? Isn't it too much?
<TJ-> jagginess: melow01 NetworkManager runs an instance of dnsmasq under its control, in the foreground, as user 'nobody' You can find the config file at "/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf" ... also, try "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq" to see the instance started by NM and its options
<TJ-> jagginess: melow01 "/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf" usually contains 1 or 2 "nameserver" lines - which come from dhclient's DHCP OFFER
 * Guddu_ is puzzled...How do i create a new icon on Ubuntu desktop? Install GNOME Panel and run a command at the prompt? Isn't it too much?
<WeThePeople> guddu_, right click and select 'make launcher' or somthin
<Guddu_> WeThePeople, Have you tried doing that yourself? :)
<Guddu_> That option is not there.
<jagginess> TJ-, dont edit .conf in /var/run, the proper .conf would have to be in /etc
<Guddu_> And yes....I wished it was that easy....
<melow01> matbee, sorry, the gui issue is beyond me, maybe someone else can help  ya
<WeThePeople> guddu_, what distro
<TJ-> jagginess: No, you don't edit it! But that's the file that contains the active nameservers
<Guddu_> WeThePeople, 12.04 kinda sucks....Especially Each time when a straight forward thing as this requires me to get on to google :(
<jagginess> TJ-, yes, I already explained that to him, the nameservers come from the dhcp offer
<jagginess> TJ-, you can edit the dnsmasq .conf that's in /etc .
<jagginess> ^
<WeThePeople> guddu_, lol thats why i am still using 10.04
<jagginess> (if its not there, there should be a sample around /usr/share/dnsmasq/)
<Guddu_> WeThePeople, :)
<TJ-> jagginess: That config won't affect interfaces managed by NetworkManager
<Ben64> you could also use kubuntu or lubuntu or xubuntu
<melow01> /etc/dnsmasq.conf <-- doesn't exist on my distro
 * jagginess -_-
<Guddu_> I wonder what went on in the head of the designers/developers/architects that they came up with Unity :(
<Guddu_> Seriously
<jagginess> melow01, because its not there, doesnt mean it cant be used. (theres a SAMPLE SOMEWHERE)
<jagginess> (and in UBUNTU)
<melow01> jagginess,
 * jagginess is currently not on ubuntu linux
<melow01> jagginess, ok
<jagginess> ok i'm powering on a remote ubuntu linux here
<Ben64> Guddu_: bit OT, but Linus has similar concerns
<Guddu_> Ben64, R u on Unity?
<Ben64> Guddu_: no
<Guddu_> I hate it when end-users call me to ask....How do i add another shortcut on the desktop :(
<DaemonicApathy> Guddu_: Why do end-users call you?
<WeThePeople> guddu_, http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/384
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> hello
<Guddu_> DaemonicApathy, So that I can create another shortcut on desktop for them :( LOL
<melow01> jagginess, found it: /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq-base/examples/dnsmasq.conf.example
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> i got a ubuntu 10.04 installation here, whats the easier quickest way of installing java?
<TJ-> melow01: The way it works is, NM launches dnsmasq listening on 127.0.0.1 with its config at "/var/run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf". When DHCP provides DNS sever addresses they are written into that file. The system's glibc resolver always uses 127.0.0.1 which dnsmasq is serving, and it forwards/caches requests to the nameserver's listed in the file.
<Guddu_> WeThePeople, Thanks....That what I am doing at the moment...Running a command to launch a create launcher panel :(
<melow01> TJ-, thanks
<jagginess> /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq-base/examples/dnsmasq.conf.example
<Guddu_> THEJOLLYGRIMREAP, Quickest way is to just install it without thinking twice...
<jagginess> i'm on a 12.04 ubuntu system here.
<Guddu_> U r looking at installing JRE?
<jagginess> melow01  "."
<melow01> jagginess, same here
<jagginess> so you dont know how to use the "cd" command ?
<jagginess> tsk
<jagginess> melow01, TJ- /usr/share/doc/dnsmasq-base/examples/dnsmasq.conf.example
<TJ-> melow01: If the nameservers listed in that file are the ones provided by DHCP (which you can check by looking in /var/log/syslog) then local DNS is configured correctly
<Guddu_> THEJOLLYGRIMREAP, Here is a link that u can read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<melow01> TJ-, thing is... I don't think DHCP is working on eth0 since I don't have an IP address
<jagginess> melow01, and if the nameservers arent picked up properly with dnsmasq, there's a .conf file there (which i mentioned a while ago-- but the dnsmasq.conf file is LONG)
<melow01> jagginess, ya, I opened the conf file... its long indeed
<TJ-> Here's Stephane's original article on the switch to dnsmaq for resolving: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<jagginess> melow01, you just check the "lease" on your router box
<melow01> jagginess, ...and its almost past my bedtime
<TJ-> melow01: If there's no IP offer... check what's shown in /var/log/syslog. NM logs copiously there
<coon_> can someone help me with a minor problem
<jagginess> melow01, , there's the server= directive
<melow01> TJ-, ok
<jagginess> melow01,  as well as no-dhcp-interface directive as well
<jagginess> melow01,  but you should be able to use the nameservers field in the gui  if you know you're setting a static ip
<jagginess> (again see if there's a lease, you can even use "tcpdump" to see if port 68/69 is being used, and there will be offer/release commentaries)
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess thanks guys for the help but this is getting over my head in jargon. My wired and wireless were working earlier today and for some reason they are not working now.
<TJ-> melow01: Get some sleep, try again tomorrow!
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess It must have been something I installed
<jagginess> melow01, dunno.. i can check something..
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess I also have a feeling it might be the sleep function when I closed the lid on my netbook, not sure though
<TJ-> melow01: You didn't add any manual entries to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TJ-> melow01: sometimes a full cold power-off and restart solves things
<jagginess> nm..
<jagginess> TJ-, that's for ifdownup scripts.
<jagginess> TJ-, not for NM, unless he configures NM to have ifdownup work on its own
<DaemonicApathy> melow01: You did power cycle the router already, right?
<coon__> can people see me
<DaemonicApathy> No, coon__.
<coon__> lol thx
<TJ-> jagginess: I was wondering if NM was confused and only half-managing the i/f. But as I said earlier, "/var/log/syslog" will reveal all
<lotuspsychje> howto debug flash issues on terminal?
<jagginess> TJ-, I think nm starts forcibly..
<lobhater> what is the off topic channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | lobhater
<ubottu> lobhater: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lobhater> thanks
<jagginess> TJ-, so if he should check /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
 * jagginess remembers NM starts forcibly
<melow01> DaemonicApathy, funny you mention power cycle... I power cycled the router yesterday
<TJ-> jagginess: It starts from upstart... but NM will avoid any i/f listed in 'interfaces' - if that PC has suspended and things changed in the meanwhile it wouldn't be too hard to imagine NM getting confused :)
<jagginess> TJ-, it doesnt.
<jagginess> TJ-, see the manpage.
<DaemonicApathy> melow01: Does that just happen to be about the time the problem started?
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess I've also rebooted multiple times since the sleep
<jagginess> TJ-, the "interfaces" is part of ifdownup. and NM can be configured to have ifdownup work, but you'll have to set it to on in the <Nm.conf> file
<jagginess> (man NetworkManager.conf)
<melow01> DaemonicApathy, I believe networking was working after the router reboot, I know it was working when I was at work today, but when I came home (after closing the lid), the network stopped working alltogether
<jagginess> so far as i know, for melow01's problem it can be anywhere from a physical wiring problem to anything above
<melow01> DaemonicApathy, I also installed Java JDK, Android SDK, etc...
<DaemonicApathy> jagginess: I concur.
<DaemonicApathy> melow01, I don't see how those would affect much.
<jagginess> melow01, you using a "switch" between the PC and the router? sometimes those things are cheap and need a power-replugging  (this happens to me once every few weeks)
<melow01> DaemonicApathy, jagginess I'll check the wiring but I highly doubt it. I'll just stick to the wireless. I just thought I'd check both connections while I was at it.
<jagginess> melow01, you need to have the wifi on off, (you dont want to worry about setting up the default route)
<melow01> jagginess, I'm using a simple "All in one" router/switch/phone/tv device from my ISP
<jagginess> melow01, (wifi->off when trying wired)
<melow01> jagginess, yes, WiFi is off
 * melow01 is crawling under his desk to switch ethernet cables... brb
<DaemonicApathy> And ports, of course.
 * lotuspsychje hands over a scissor to melow01
<TJ-> jagginess: if "managed=false" (which is the default setting), NM won't manage an interface listed in "/etc/network/interfaces" - that's what I was referring to.
<melow01> haha
<TJ-> Bad connection? kicked it?
<DaemonicApathy> Haha is good...
<TJ-> probably wrapped the cable around his foot :p
<melow01> ok, I'm chatting with you on the same cable that was just plugged into my netbook
<DaemonicApathy> Escellent. :-)
<melow01> both my cables are good - desktop and netbook
<jagginess> TJ-, you also have to use a mac-address with  [keyfile], unmanaged-devices=
 * melow01 crawls back under his desk to put cables back...
<jagginess> TJ-, to the two above directives, this if for letting ifdownup handle that interface
<TJ-> jagginess: no you don't! I use the interfaces files regularly to stop NM handling a device.
<ayawaska> anyone know off the top of their head the recommended configure/make flags for ubuntu?
<jagginess> (and plugins= has to contain ifdownup in the [main] section)
<ayawaska> let's say I wanted to create .deb packages from source
<melow01> DaemonicApathy, jagginess, TJ- dmesg: eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<TJ-> melow01: pastebin /var/log/syslog for us - then we can actually *help* !
<DaemonicApathy> I don't think anyone has rolled out ipv6 yet anyway.
<Ben64> some have
<jagginess> TJ-, well you probably arent using it liek you think you are (dbus is probably already doing it hehehe)
<TJ-> jagginess: I think I know my own networks!
<DaemonicApathy> Ben64: Really? What ISP has?
<melow01> TJ-, ok
<jagginess> TJ-, you're saying you can avoid "loading" NM on startup?
<jagginess> TJ-, you're using NM/gtk-dbus to turn on your network
<cloudgeek> My system voice is dragmaticly very low , Ubuntu 12.04 (Dell-inspiron) , can help did i need to install driver or what else ! a
<jagginess> TJ-, you have to edit that NM.conf file properly to have the interfaces file work
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:define 'low'
<TJ-> jagginess: NM is started by upstart, it avoids managing any interface listed in 'interfaces' file - that's the default config
<cloudgeek> My system speakers are not working! and when i switch to a headphone , then i can listen videos but voice is very low in comparsion to previous days.like now voice is just 30 % of last time!
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: hope you able to understand my problem! else shall i need explain  more!
<melow01> TJ-, DaemonicApathy jagginess, thanks for you help but i gotta pass out. i'll pick it up tomorrow
<Ben64> DaemonicApathy: i get ipv6 from verizon wireless on LTE
<TJ-> melow01: sleep well :)
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess, I hope I didn't start a holy war between you two
<melow01> TJ-, jagginess, haha
 * melow01 laters
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:did you clean install precise?
<TJ-> melow01: Get us that syslog, and we'll sort it!
<DaemonicApathy> Ben64: That's interesting, thanks for the info.
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:maybe restart pulseaudio?
<TJ-> I'm in the process of switching my networks over to IPv6 ... made more interesting by a VPN tunnel to one of my severs in a data-center
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: nope ,but i need to check? i can paste some information , if want so you can anlysis what actually happen ?
<DaemonicApathy> TJ-: Good luck with that, should be fun. :-)
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:did you upgrade to precise?
<TJ-> DaemonicApathy: I'm expecting it to take a few weeks!
<DaemonicApathy> TJ-: Well...yeah... ^_^
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: no working with precise since last 2 months
<TJ-> DaemonicApathy: I've got to figure out multi-path :s
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:yes but clean installed or upgraded?
<Ben65> see, ipv6 on verizon
<DaemonicApathy> TJ-: I'm not giving you any hints. It's so much better to figure out for yourself.
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: I done only apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade only
<Ben64> OrgName:        Cellco Partnership DBA Verizon Wireless
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:its highly recommended to clean install precise 12.04.1
<lotuspsychje> cloudgeek:might worth a try to reset audio
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<cloudgeek> lotuspsychje: okay, let e see it
<TJ-> cloudgeek: So, is this correct? The sound was OK, you did some minor package updates, and sound is now very quiet and no speakers?
<cloudgeek> TJ-: sound working better in headphones but no sound in speakers?
<TJ-> cloudgeek: but the important point is, this happened only after some minor updates?
<cloudgeek> TJ-: so what i can do now, I am not able listen my lecture! I using headphones since last 2 hour.
 * TJ- is sure he's typing with invisible ink!
<cloudgeek> TJ-: can you specify what package i need to install or shall i need to clean any one !
<cloudgeek> I also build gcc, octave ,r and scilab on my system, it is diffcult to clean this for me!
 * DaemonicApathy thought he heard something from TJ's direction.
<TJ-> A strangled cry maybe :p
<TJ-> It's 06:12 here; I've been up 24 hours. I'm not well :)
<BaylorRae> I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu 12.0.4.1 with OS X 10.7 and when booting from the CD it has been flashing an underscore for ~20 minutes. I know they said it takes a long time, but is this normal?
<HaltingState2> OMFG
<HaltingState2> i just rebooted and my launcher icons are FSCKING huge
<TJ-> BaylorRae: No not normal at all. Did you get anything on-screen before it got stuck there?
<HaltingState2> i want them small
<HaltingState2> i am in unity 2d
<DaemonicApathy> Install compizconfig-settings-manager, go under Unity, adjust icon size.
<BaylorRae> TJ-: IIRC it opend rEFIt and I selected boot from CD
<HaltingState2> DaemonicApathy, unity 2d
<DaemonicApathy> Ah, sorry, selective oversight.
<TJ-> BaylorRae: Sounds like it doesn't like the CD then... did you do an md5sum check of the CD after burning it?
<BaylorRae> TJ-: No, only after downloading the .iso
<DaemonicApathy> HaltingState2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/how-to-change-unity-2d-launcher-icon-size-with-a-script might help.
<wilee-nilee> HaltingState2, I would not get used to synonyms of swearwords here is is prohibited
<TJ-> BaylorRae: It's worth doing... knowing you have an uncorrupted CD is half the battle
<wilee-nilee> it*
<HaltingState2> wilee-nilee, I would stop breaking ubuntu with updates
<HaltingState2> I am on a work computer and it keeps breaking every new version
<HaltingState2> sublime and blender and now i reboot and my taskbar is huge
<BaylorRae> TJ-: what is the MD5 I should compare to? Is the the same one I used for the .iso?
<HaltingState2> someone made the decision to take out the task bar too ;so i cant navigate between open programs; i had to install gnomebar
<TJ-> BaylorRae: Let me test my fu powers with the bot... hang on
<TJ-> !md5sum | BaylorRae
<ubottu> BaylorRae: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<HaltingState2> why do i have to run a script to change the size of launcher icons!?
<TJ-> BaylorRae: The same technique can be used to test the burned CD, although if you're doing it from OSX, I can't help you with how to address the CDROM drive
<DaemonicApathy> HaltingState2: Because Unity2d is missing some of the nicer features that allow customization.
<BaylorRae> TJ-: ubottu: where can I find the MD5 for 12.0.4.1?
<HaltingState2> DaemonicApathy, i have to run unity 2d because the main unity is completely broken
<HaltingState2> why did my icon size change on reboot!?
<TJ-> BaylorRae: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<DaemonicApathy> HaltingState2: I understand - I was only answering your question.
<BaylorRae> TJ-: Okay, I the comparison returned false. Was I supposed to check against the .iso file or is there a different one I should use?
<TJ-> If you've compared against the downloaded ISO and its wrong, then that is enough. If the ISO is good, check against the CD itself
<TJ-> BaylorRae: If the local ISO  is bad, it must have been corrupted during download, so it'll need downloading afresh
<BaylorRae> TJ-: the downloaded .iso checked out fine, but it looks like the CD is corrupt. Does that sound right?
<DaemonicApathy> BaylorRae: Time to burn another.
<TJ-> Yes... often burning does fail... sometimes bad disk, sometimes a dusty burner!
<BaylorRae> DaemonicApathy: okay, will do
<TJ-> Well I'm handing over to Boston MA ... Nottingham, UK is going to sleep :)
<DaemonicApathy> >_>
<b636bc7ca> Is it OK to ask here for software suggestions to fit a specific problem?
<HackinBlack> No i do not believe it is
<Domincii> Why are so few games available on linux?
<HackinBlack> Because game developers are blind
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: Don't you mean so few *good* games?
<lotuspsychje> b636bc7ca:if its ubuntu related
<Domincii> yes, DaemonicApathy, I suppose you are right
<DaemonicApathy> Domincii: Steam is coming to Linux. Be patient.
<HackinBlack> Demincii Dual boot with windows 7 for steam. But i hear Steam will be coming to linux soon
<lotuspsychje> guys lets keep to topic
<Domincii> HackinBlack, I can't afford to purchase an OS, part of the reason I'm running Ubuntu
<Domincii> I seem to be getting major compatibility problems though
<HackinBlack> Domincii So cant i. That is why they made thepiratebay ;p
<Domincii> Even when using Wine or POL
<Domincii> thepiratebay is offline
<Domincii> They were raided today
<HackinBlack> No its not
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> guys lets keep ubuntu related..please
<cloudgeek> how i can that!wolform alfa is crated in which langauage! like facebook in php, Google in python.Is there any way to findout!or any specific IRC realted to this kind stuff!
<lotuspsychje> !alias | cloudgeek
<HackinBlack> whaaaaaaat you are kidding domincii?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | cloudgeek
<ubottu> cloudgeek: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<HackinBlack> hello?
<fitz> weeeeeeeeeeeee chat
<f00dMonsta> anyone know if there is something I can do about folder sizes in nautilus not updating after I delete some stuff from within the folder?
<f00dMonsta> like I would alt-enter to check a folder's size, say 37.8Mb. Then I delete a bunch of stuff inside of it, and when I check folder size again, it hasn't changed and is still 37.8Mb
<zxq> 你们好
<Domincii> I just saw someone leaving the car park next to my house to go to work, I've not been to bed yet, feels bad.
<grendal_prime> ok can someone help me iron out this ntp issue
<grendal_prime> ive done everything i can think of to work this out...
<actionParsnip> grendal_prime: wassup?
<grendal_prime> im still like 2 hours off..and nothing seems to work
<grendal_prime> i have ntp installed.
<grendal_prime> got two servers...setup...first off this is 12 04 server
<actionParsnip> grendal_prime: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<grendal_prime> with like 4 vlans on it.  KVM server
<grendal_prime> ya ntpdate not installed hold on
<grendal_prime>  2 Oct 00:53:19 ntpdate[11797]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<grendal_prime> so now i kill ntp
<grendal_prime> ok now its right..but..i keep reading that this is the wrong way of doing this cause ntpdate only runs at system start
<grendal_prime> so i need to set up ntp  to check the pool and calculate drift and...you know all that crap..but it straight up does not work
<uczen> bonżur
<timfrost> grendal_prime: can that system access the ntp servers that are configured, on the ntp port (UDP 123)?
<grendal_prime> its making me crazy....umm crazyer and im almost out of wine
<grendal_prime> timfrost, well im not blocking anything outbound
<grendal_prime> i got the list of servers i have from the ubuntu website.
<grendal_prime> so...i mean i dont know what else could be wrong.
<grendal_prime> i do get this....
<grendal_prime> ntpd exiting on signal 15
<grendal_prime> its crazy...and i got a werid other thing i have to look at tonight.   i dont know
<grendal_prime> if i drink more i can get lost between here and the house...and then..just sleep under the trampline
<grendal_prime> crap i typed that didnt i
<cjs> grendal_prime: What does "ntpdc -p" say?
<grendal_prime> hold please
<grendal_prime> read: Connection refused
<grendal_prime> but its turne off right now
<cjs> That command queries a running ntpd.
<grendal_prime> so that is not really very ...well  unexpected
<grendal_prime> you want i should turn the ntpd back on first?
<cjs> Yup.
<grendal_prime> funny question
<grendal_prime> lists two servers
<grendal_prime> =ec2-50-16-231-1 173.166.255.77   2   64    1 0.09334 -8.872619 2.81735
<grendal_prime> =europium.canoni 173.166.255.77   2   64    1 0.16257 -8.862274 2.81735
<grendal_prime> by the way..i have done this before.
<cjs> So looks like you're eight seconds off there with your local time.
<grendal_prime> damn it...I KNEW IT!!!
<grendal_prime> jk
<cjs> So if you shut down ntpd, do an ntpdate against either of those servers, and then bring back up ntpd, what's your output look like then?
<grendal_prime> so..thats acceptable as far as im concerned
<cjs> Actually, being that far off indicates fairly serious problems.
<grendal_prime> the problem i had was i was 2 hours off before
<grendal_prime> ok well cjs, this is the problem im not able to wrap my head around...why is this so damn difficult?
<grendal_prime> seems like ntp should be...you put in the list of servers you want to adjust agains..and wham...
<cjs> Time synchronization over an unreliable network is an inherently difficult problem. :-)
<grendal_prime> it use to work just fine.
<grendal_prime> im on comcast
<grendal_prime> 30 meg download
<grendal_prime> 12 up
<grendal_prime> pretty sure that aint the issue
<cjs> Anyway, NTP doesn't generally just bump the time by huge amounts; it tries to slide it smoothly if it can. It also tries to deal with clock drift and things like that.
<grendal_prime> i keep thinking its firewall related but...ive looked through that a 100+ times
<cjs> Anyway, how does it look after an ntpdate?
<grendal_prime> hold please
<grendal_prime> =europium.canoni 173.166.255.77   2   64    1 0.16637 -0.243577 2.81735
<grendal_prime> =clock01.sctn01. 173.166.255.77   2   64    1 0.10144 -0.254296 2.81735
<cjs> Wow, that far out already. Give it a minute and check ntpdc -p again; did it drift a lot more?
<antonio_> aloha folks...
<antonio_> Anyone here in the #wine channel?
<grendal_prime> im about out of wine
<timfrost> grendal_prime:is this a VM?
<grendal_prime> no this is the vm host
<cjs> genewitch: You may need something stronger than that by the time you're done with this NTP thing. :-)
<cjs> Oops, that was for grendal_prime .
<grendal_prime> well the rum..well its just gone...wich is a good thing really  ..well for now
<grendal_prime> did i mention im an actual registerd pirate?  I really fence...i also fly planes.   grrrr...ntp
<grendal_prime> and i have adhd
<cjs> So has it drifted further?
<grendal_prime> lets not get off topic here...
<timfrost> grendal_prime: cjs: can't blame guest time drift if it is the host :(
<cjs> timfrost: Oh, good point.
<grendal_prime> and its very much the host
<cjs> So you are in a VM. Are you the owner of the host, as well as the guest?
<Guest92282> hi
<cjs> Oh, wait, I just re-read that: this is the host OS with the issue, not a guest, right?
<grendal_prime> no im loged into the HOST
<Guest92282> go game
<cjs> Ok, fine. Anyway, how much drift now?
<cjs> s/drift/offset/
<grendal_prime> i have simalar problem with the guests..but i figued id start with the host first
<cjs> Yes, that was a good plan.
<grendal_prime> since my plan was to point the vms to the host
<lotuspsychje> !cups > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<hackinblack> hello
<bustacap> Has anyone had a problem adding a city to the weather indicator app? When I reach the last step and click done it just jams up on me :/
<grendal_prime> ya im pretty ground down on this at this point.  i guess i can just cron out the ntpdate...even thought everyone says "ARRRRG THATS A TERRIBLE WAY OF DEALING WITH THIS!"
<Domincii> Chromium or Firefox? which is better?
<lotuspsychje> guys whats that http to print tru cups?
<hackinblack> firefox
<Hatori> domincii..define better, thats very relative things
<grendal_prime> chrom tell it dont work.
<hackinblack> but chromium seems a bit faster at times
<cjs> Domincii: Both are equally good at starting flame wars when used in conjunction with the other. :-)
<somsip> lotuspsychje: :631
<grendal_prime> then firefox...(and that will happen)
<somsip> lotuspsychje: localhost:631
<lotuspsychje> somsip:tnx
<grendal_prime> adp site does not work with chrom.
<cjs> Domincii: If you're asking what you should use, I'd start with chromium and see how you like it. It's generally a bit faster and a bit more secure. But if things about the UI start to bug you, try Firefox.
<grendal_prime> not last time tried anyway.
<Domincii> Haha I figured as much cjs, I was thinking in terms of general speed, useful apps, and reliability not to crash etc
<cjs> Domincii: Well, chrome rendering processes crash way more often that Firefox ever did for me, but on the other hand that doesn't crash the browser itself; you can just go back and reload the page.
<grendal_prime> i like things in chrom..but reality is..some things just do not work..and when you need to fill out your time card...well..keep firefox handy and updated
<Domincii> Righto, from the sounds of it there really isn't much in it, I guess it's mainly a preferential thing then?
<grendal_prime> cause chrom will be a big fat BLOW IT on that .
<cjs>  After many years with Firefox I tried out Chromium myself, and after a few months I'd pretty much switched to it completely.  It's got its annoyances, but the convenience seems to outweigh those for me.
<cjs> Yeah, I still keep firefox around.
<Domincii> If so I guess I'll try 'em both, thanks for the input everyone!
<hackinblack> Chrom is the bad way to go. Firefox
<grendal_prime> i remember when it was all mozilla. but im friggin old and i dont seem to even understand ntp anymore
<hackinblack> is the good side
<cjs> I remember moving from Mosaic to Netscape Navigator.
<grendal_prime> yep me to..didnt want to mention that though.
<grendal_prime> really dates me
<cjs> Heh.
<hackinblack> I remember moving from dsll to cable.
<grendal_prime> remember trumpet?
<cjs> It was the upgrade from gopher to WWW that was the really big one for me. Everything after that is just an incremental improvement.
<cjs> Oh, yeah, trumpet winsock. This is seriously heading towards #ubuntu-offtopic.
<woot-0854> I remember netscape
<DaemonicApathy> cjs: Re: FF~>Chromium: Same thing with me and Window vs Ubuntu.
<grendal_prime> but what if im still using it?
<woot-0854> #puppylinux
<woot-0854> mt sry
<DaemonicApathy> Puppy is useful for older systems.
<grendal_prime> so are trashcans
<woot-0854> lucid uses ubuntu :)
<grendal_prime> oops sorry ...recycle bins
<grendal_prime> alright im going to bed..
<woot-0854> night | grendal_prime
<hackinblack> please stay on topic guys
<woot-0854> but wait
<grendal_prime> well...after a few more songs
<hackinblack> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<woot-0854> grendal_prime: ot"
<woot-0854> grendal_prime: I have an ot question to ask
<grendal_prime> ot?
<woot-0854> off-topic
<hackinblack> grendal_prime | !ot
<woot-0854> can you join ubuntu-offtopic w/me for one question?
<DaemonicApathy> Other way, hackinblack.
<manir> #kanchilug
<DaemonicApathy> Do you mean "/join #kanchilug" ?
<mani_> i need help on pyqt and pymedia
<rrajbe> Hi, Is there any way to read mount permissions of a mount point using linux System C programming?
<Hatori> rrajbe
<Hatori> yes, linux provides all of them
<cjs> rrajbe: You mean, the information in /etc/fstab? The way the mount program interprets that is about the only thing that's really "mount permissions."
<cjs> (By this I assume you mean, permission to mount and unmount filesystems at various places in the directory tree.)
<rrajbe> Just 'mount' in CLI gives /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<rrajbe> I would like to read the permissions to the mount point like r,w mode
<cjs> Oh, you want information about a filesystem that's currently mounted?
<rrajbe> yes. Like display all persmissions of mounted filesystems.
<cjs> What do you mean by "permissions"?
<woot-0854> rrajbe: type mount in terminal
<mani_> is there any application created using pymedia?
<rrajbe> Yes. I can do it in terminal. Even if i do "cat /proc/mounts " i will get same.
<rrajbe> But what i am looking is some system call like opendir()
<actionParsnip> rrajbe: doesn't 'exec' command in C run shell commands, the output may be capturable
<cjs> rrajbe: You want to read /proc/mounts.
<cjs> actionParsnip: You're thinking of the "system()" function.
<woot-0854> or fstab or just less | mount]
<actionParsnip> oh yeah
<woot-0854> not ]
<rrajbe> cjs: anything possible other than reading the /proc/mounts content and parsing the information?
<cjs> woot-0854: fstab is not what's mounted, it's a description what can be mounted. Maybe you're thinking of /etc/mtab?
<cjs> rrajbe: Possibly you could interrogate things with sysctl or something like that, but I do believe that reading and parsing /proc/mounts is the canonical interface for this.
<woot-0854> cjs: you are right.  I normally look at fstab for how it was mounted. but mtab contains mounted info
<cjs> Not to mention almost certainly the easiest way of doing this.
<rrajbe> cjs: Thanks. :) Will read more.
<cjs> rrajbe: Getting this sort of information from the kernel into other programs is in fact exactly what /proc was designed for.
<rrajbe> Im looking to check all mount points which are in 'ro' mode.
<cjs> And trust me, it's a lot nicer than sysctl(). :-)
<cjs> I'm suspecting that the first two letters of the fourth field are always 'rw' or 'ro', so it's actually a pretty trivial parsing job in C if you trust them never to put a space in a pathname. (Though how they'd avoid that, I'm not sure.)
<cjs> Ah, they're not complete idiots after all. Here you go: a device mounted on "/This is bad!":
<cjs> /dev/sdb1 /This\040is\040bad! vfat rw,...
<woot-0854> cjs: /This\ is\ bad! <-- would this work as an alternative to 040?
<geirha> woot-0854: No, fstab(5) specifically says you must use \040 to represent a space
<cjs> woot-0854: What I'm showing is what the kernel give you back when you query /proc/mounts. Nothing to do with how you specify it to the mount command.
<woot-0854> :)
<cjs> I in fact used <<< mount /dev/sdb1 "/This is bad!" >> myself.
<geirha> ah, with the mount command, you can use regular shell quoting, yes.
<manir> pyqt and pymedia is simple applications ?
<linocisco> http://summit.open-xchange.com/ is cool
<linocisco> http://summit.open-xchange.com/ looks cool. ANybody tried it . Zimbra vs OpenXchange ??
<bodhi> god
<bodhi> hello
<bodhi> in the
<Domincii> Hey
<gaelfx> is there a way to remove all the packages installed as the result of a certain apt-get command without typing them all in by hand from the history.log?
<actionParsnip> gaelfx: if you remove a package and the others are no longer needed, they will be marked for removal
<de_> http://pastebin.com/jpWwsw8P
<de_> the problem is that it does not come inside do loop
<gaelfx> actionParsnip: even if I installed xubuntu-desktop and it installed things like abiword and whatnot?
<de_> any help
<de_> it comes till echo "start2222222222 $count"
<somsip> de_: you probably need to ask in the #bash channel
<actionParsnip> gaelfx: no, removing the meta package only removes the meta package
<hackinblack> .ud butthurt
<hackinblack> no butthurt?
<actionParsnip> gaelfx: if you run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l | grep xfce | awk {'print $2'}`
<actionParsnip> gaelfx: it will remove all the packages with XFCE in
<bazhang> !ot | hackinblack
<ubottu> hackinblack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<loui> first time ever on irc
<loui> omg i cant believed
<actionParsnip> loui: welcome to ubuntu support
<subdesign> how to extract .bin iso image?
<actionParsnip> subdesign: why are you extracting it at all?
<gaelfx> man, I should make a script or a little app to undo this sort of thing
<subdesign> i usually archive movie files on dvd not iso thats why
<nibbler_> de_, why not just convert it to da for i in $(seq 1000 1100); do loop?
<actionParsnip> subdesign: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<subdesign> ok checking, thx
<subdesign> actionParsnip, bchunk worked, cheers
<XiaolinDraconis> The shortcut "Page down" cannot be used because it will become impossible to type using this key.
<XiaolinDraconis> Please try with a key such as Control, Alt or Shift at the same time.
<actionParsnip> subdesign: np
<XiaolinDraconis> how would this make it impossible to type???
<chris_> hello
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you don't use pageDN, then you could assign it
<XiaolinDraconis> XiaolinDraconis, i was trying to assign it to volume control
<XiaolinDraconis> wtf
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, ^
<mimmo92> ciAO
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: then use SuperL + PageUp etc
<mimmo92> hello
<Blue1> howdy tex
<chris_> Now I am using xubuntu
<chris_> xubuntu
<mimmo92> !list
<ubottu> mimmo92: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mimmo92> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, i have a script that uses xmodmap to make R_Alt my spacebar
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, would you know what vol up and down would be referred to using this
<XiaolinDraconis> xmodmap -e "remove mod1 = Alt_R"
<XiaolinDraconis> xmodmap -e "keysym Alt_R = space"
<XiaolinDraconis> is how i currently achieve the spacebar mod
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: I have keys mapped to functions like this, but within the window manager rather than in xmodmap which is purely to remap keys IIRC. I use the command "amixer -q sset Master 2+" to increase volume  and 2- to decrease
<Ben64> somsip: I do a similar thing. except mine does "amixer -c 0 set Master 1+ unmute"
<somsip> Ben64: do you do it in a way that might help XiaolinDraconis?
<Ben64> my keyboard has multimedia keys for it that I use]
<Ben64> not sure if it would work on pgup,pgdown
<somsip> Ben64: k - leave it to him to followup if that helps him
<XiaolinDraconis> i dont understand what amixer is
<Ben64> XiaolinDraconis: I do it in gconf, /desktop/gnome/keybindings/
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: it controls the volume, which is what you were asking about
<XiaolinDraconis> gconf that should work
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks guys
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: np
<XiaolinDraconis> would one of you take a screenshot of the gconf on that
<XiaolinDraconis> please
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: I don't use gconf and i think Ben64 is gone
<XiaolinDraconis> indeed he has
<Shadow`_> ok so why cant i remove an installed package
 * Shadow`_ sighs go ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> more details get quicker responses
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: whathappens when you try?
<Shadow`_> well php5 is installed, but somehow without mysqli, so i gotta redo it, or wanna try at least. aptitude/apt-get remove php5 will give me a 'package is not installed', package is right there in /etc/php5, i can execute php on the commandline and apache still loads php pages
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep php5    please use a pastebin or pipe to pastebinit :)
<Shadow`_> libapache2-mod-php5, php5-cli, php5-common
<Shadow`_> ah
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: that's not the full output
<Shadow`_> ye want version nrs and describtion too?
<Shadow`_> 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.4
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: if you run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dpkg -l | grep php5 | pastebinit       what is output>
<Shadow`_> what i just told u minus the 'ii' and package description
<Shadow`_> u srsly need the package description?
<mtrd`w> Hello! Is there a way to bind commands to keyboard shortcuts using command line ?
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: i'd like the full output please
<Shadow`_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255462/
<Shadow`_> the same what i just told ya -.-
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: thanks
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: yes, if you'd just given that when I asked rather than me asking loads of times, we could have been here a while ago
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: /etc/php5 is the old config, its not the app itself.
<lsj8924> 怎么立
<lsj8924> 怎么加入ubuntu中国
<b636bc7ca> I am looking for a tool to manage/monitor several hundred cronjobs (ownership info, per-job status, failure reporting); ideally, packaged for Ubuntu (although I'm certainly flexible on that) - anyone seen something like this?
<somsip> !zh | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lsj8924> !zh | lsj892
<ubottu> lsj892: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Shadow`_> ye i like doing useless stuff and installing unnessesary packages \o/
<actionParsnip> b636bc7ca: you could cron scripts and make the scripts report to the logs etc
<lsj8924> I want to learn python
<actionParsnip> lsj8924: i'd ask in #python
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: /join #python
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: you could install php5 then remove it with the --purge option, may help
<b636bc7ca> actionParsnip: I could certainly roll my own solution, just thought I'd query a few places first to see if I'm missing something obvious.
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: is the folder not used by the other php5* packages?
<Shadow`_> not sure, its an ancient 8.0 ubuntu i upgraded to 12
<Shadow`_> i should've just wiped the darn thing and install deb
<ThinkT510> Shadow`_: how did you upgrade?
<b636bc7ca> Shadow`_: Stuff under /etc/php5 is marked as 'configuration', and those are only deleted if you do 'apt-get --purge remove ...'
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: did you upgrade to Lucid in between?
<Shadow`_> the do-release-upgrade command or something
<b636bc7ca> "Note the removing a package leaves its configuration files in system."
 * b636bc7ca suddenly notes tyop
<b636bc7ca> Ah, irony - you are a cruel mistress.
<Shadow`_> well i now got php from the system, gonna have a go at setting it up again :D
<actionParsnip> Shadow`_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric-updates/i386/php5-common/filelist   seems the /etc/php5 is part of that package,which you have installed
<nunnsby> hey all, anyone here know much about using TC for traffic shaping?
<nunnsby> I'm trying to create a virtual wan circuit, with delay of 400ms AND shaping it to 256k
<nunnsby> I have tried tbf, but it appears tbf will only set the latency once the max has hit
<nunnsby> netem delay will only add the latency
<nunnsby> I need a rule set that will do both
<nunnsby> add latency by default AND rate limit too
<Shadow`_> ye well, imma let my coworker work on it, he wants ubuntu (i want debian) so fun for him :D thanks anyways actionParsnip :)
<lsj8924> :-/
<sulaiman> Hello
<actionParsnip> howdy
<sulaiman> Is it possible to change the prompt text in my terminal?
<actionParsnip> sulaiman: sure, look into the PS1 variable
<actionParsnip> sulaiman: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/bash-shell-ps1-10-examples-to-make-your-linux-prompt-like-angelina-jolie/
<actionParsnip> sulaiman: you will need to add the export command to the bottom of ~/.bashrc   to make it stick
<actionParsnip> sulaiman: you can even add colours etc
<Raac> are these all users or bots
<ThinkT510> Raac: only ubottu and the floodbots are permited here as bots
<Raac> so i s everyone idling
<Raac> weird
<Raac> haha
<ikonia> not really
<lsj8924> hahhah
<ikonia> you need to ask questions/help for people to talk to you
<buglyjoe> Raac : I keep an irssi window open when I work and switch to it once in a while. you pick up random interesting stuff
<lsj8924> I want to lean python
<lsj8924> but after i
<somsip> lsj8924: ThinkT510> lsj8924: /join #python
<sulaiman> thanks actionParsnip
<Raac> wat is an irssi
<ThinkT510> Raac: irssi is an irc client for the terminal
<buglyjoe> Raac : http://www.irssi.org/
<Calinou> ._.
<XiaolinDraconis> xmodmap -e "keysym 112 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume"
<XiaolinDraconis> fail
<XiaolinDraconis> ooh maybe i was suosed to remove the current function 112
<XiaolinDraconis> ummm i have no P key
<XiaolinDraconis> had to coPy and Paste these P's
<XiaolinDraconis> xev told me 112 was keycode of Page down
<DaemonicApathy> p
<Calinou> q
<XiaolinDraconis> grr
<DaemonicApathy> Sorry, just wanted to supply a lowercase for you.
<XiaolinDraconis> never use ProPer grammar anyways
<XiaolinDraconis> ;)
<DaemonicApathy> Fair enough.
<XiaolinDraconis> why did xev lie to me?
<XiaolinDraconis> nevermind
<XiaolinDraconis> i think i didnt secify that it was a keycode
<nina666> hi,  I had transfer my email on mozilla thunderbird files from my other laptop. but when I open thunderbird, it crashed after few seconds. I cant find what the problem is. im using ubuntu 12.04. other laptop also 12.04.
<nina666> the  only difference is other laptop was 64bit, this is 32bit. Im not sure how relevant that is to the problem.. but just mentioned..
<nina666> anyone knows whats the cause of the problem?
<mtrd`w> did you try to launch it from a terminal ?
<Fajkowsky> hey
<Calinou> nina666: just type "thunderbird" in a terminal
<Fajkowsky> why here is so quite?
<nina666> Calinou, mtrd`w, i just tried, samething...
<nina666> it crashed after few seconds
<mtrd`w> there must be some error messages
<nina666> i really need my email files
<Domincii> I'm being advised to dual boot Windows with Ubuntu instead of trying to play games with only Ubuntu installed, what say ye #ubuntu? Is this the best way to go about it?
<lsj8924> so qiut
<ThinkT510> Domincii: probably yes
<XiaolinDraconis> windows does it better
<rp2> nina666: open a terminal, start it from there, see if you get a meaningful error message?
<XiaolinDraconis> larger selection of games
<ThinkT510> Domincii: depends how much of a gamer you are
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  for games, you best stick to windows,
<lsj8924> I think the windows is the best OS to play games.
<XiaolinDraconis> lots of awesome games on linux
<Blue1> Domincii: works for me but then I don't do games  About all I do with windows is update a/v software and m$ updates
<MonkeyDust> MS = Main Stream
<lsj8924> but it says that the steam will be installed in ubuntu
<XiaolinDraconis> this is true
<actionParsnip> Domincii: depends on the game
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: i play urban terror and penumbra on Linux just dandy
<lsj8924> so I think you can play dota2 in ubuntu ater sooner.
<Domincii> ThinkT510 and MonkeyDust, my second question is, should I dual boot both and partition my hard drives so each has half the memory, or should I have Windows as my OS and run Ubuntu on occasion via one of those VM things?
<nina666> rp2, Calinou, mtrd`w; ok, done that , said thunderbird suddenly crashed. this is the details of crash report : http://pastebin.com/WjPANsr7
<ThinkT510> Domincii: memory = ram, i think you mean harddisk space
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  depends on what you use your pc for, apart from games
<lsj8924> I think the first choice is better
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, never heard of penumbra, but i just got torchlight on ubuntu
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: its a horror fps survivor
<MonkeyDust> even I have heard of penumbra and i'm not a gamer
<lsj8924> I have two OS in my computer together.
<Domincii> ThinkT510, you're right, that's what I meant :P
<XiaolinDraconis> im not up on current gaming events, using very dated hardware
<actionParsnip> lsj8924: http://dota2linux.dy.fi/
<Domincii> MonkeyDust, mainly just browsing the web, using ircs and skyping folks
<ThinkT510> Domincii: the space you allocate to ubuntu depends on what you want to use it for, i have a 10gb partition for ubuntu and thats plenty for me
<Domincii> ThinkT510, wow, is that with dual booting or VM?
<XiaolinDraconis> use ubuntu for browsing the web
<ThinkT510> Domincii: multi-boot, i use more than 2 OSes
<XiaolinDraconis> its safer\
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  I have 15G for /home -- 60% used
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: windows can be just as safe, depends on config
<nina666> isnt the problem caused by the fact that the profile files were from a 64-bit system on a 32bit system?
<nina666> rp2, Calinou, mtrd`w; isnt the problem caused by the fact that the profile files were from a 64-bit system on a 32bit system?
<digitalunity> can anyone confirm what version nvidia 173 is stable on Please? I don't need unity as such as I use awesomewm
<ThinkT510> Domincii: i also use a storage partition so that whatever OS i boot i can access all my files (very good for reinstalling too)
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  I have 15G for / -- 60% used (oops, mistyped)
<Domincii> MonkeyDust ThinkT510, I have 2.2Tb hard disk space, I would've done 50/50 between Ubuntu and Windows if not for you guys :P thanks!
<mtrd`w> nina666: did you paste the *real* output from the terminal ? It looks like a simple crash report, no info.
<nina666> mtrd`w; terminal doesnt give me any error. this is only a pop-up window
<MonkeyDust> Domincii  yeah, but I also have remote storage on an old pc (2002)
<nina666> does it have verbose version?
<lsj8924> shit
<ThinkT510> !language | lsj8924
<ubottu> lsj8924: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<lsj8924> dote2 was canneled in steam!
<Domincii> MonkeyDust ThinkT510, thanks guys, you've been awesome, I'm going out now but I'll be dual booting when I get home, I'll be back later and I'll tell you how it goes!
<omwami> clear
<DaemonicApathy> Have fun.
<nina666> i dont see any verbose thing
<mtrd`w> nina666: i've got thunderbird on 3 differents computer, with different OS, 32 bit and 64 bit. There must be a configuration problem.
<XiaolinDraconis> i checked xmodmap and it says keycode 112 is set to raise volume key but its not working!!! grr
<somsip> nina666: when you say you copied all of your emails over, how did you do that? And do you use an IMAP mailbox?
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: if you run the amixer command, does it change the volume?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, havent tried that
<nina666> somsip, I copied the *.default folder and pasted it in the new system
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: probably worth exploring.....if its the wrong command, it won't change the volume will it
<nina666> and yes it is an IMAP mailbox, but I never had problems on the other machine
<nina666> when thunderbird opens I can see my emails that comes from the profile, but crashes after 2-3 seconds
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, could u paste somsip's command my log doesnt go that far back
<somsip> nina666: well...if it's IMAP, can't you just setup your user/pas and download everything again? And you did copy to ~/.thunderbird/*.default?
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: why did you not verify you had the right command before messing with keyboard shortcut stuff?
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: amixer -c 0 set Master 1+ unmute
<somsip> nina666: and you copied profiles.ini too?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, because my xmodmap method is temorary
<nina666> somsip; no, because emails are not there anymore. and yes i did that
<nina666> yes
<nina666> the whole thing
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: but you still need to make sure the command you are running is right....
<actionParsnip> nina666: did you chown the files to the new user?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, i have been googling and cannot find the xmodmap way of doing it
<somsip> nina666: this looks old, but have you played with the profile manager? http://kb.mozillazine.org/Moving_your_profile_folder
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: yes but you have a command, which you haven't tested, once you know the command works and changes the volume, then you can mess with the keyboard stuff
<somsip> nina666: and your permissions are good in your new .thunderbird folder?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, how could i know if it worked without testing?
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: you run the command in the terminal, if the command changes the volume you have a winner
<somsip> nina666: and try thunderbird -safe-mode which might allow you to rebuild your email DB
<nina666> somsip; yes to all questions
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: but you've not tested it so you are pressing the shortcut in hope that the command is ok and getting frustrated when it doesn't work when you have faild to check the command is even going to do what you want?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, the method i used was not a command to alter volume, but to alter keys, its the only method i really knew of, aside from the amixer command and i dont know how to set keys to run commands
<root_> Can someone else? I am trying to do command make install and it says i dont have gen essencial directory or file error but i installed essientals
<nina666> somosip; wow that worked!
<somsip> nina666: and are you able to rebuild the DB
<nina666> somosip; the safemode thing
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, and the command did do what i want, output of xmodmap -pke shows keycode 112 is set to audioraisevolume
<nina666> somsip, firstly, thanks alot
<nina666> somsip, but what do you mean by rebuilding?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, audioraisevolume is set as a key in the keyboard shortcuts
<somsip> nina666: no worries. Have to chuck a few coconuts until you win a fish...
<root_> Can someone help im trying to comile and install ( make install) and it says error /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build no such file or directory Stop. I installed essenstials thought PLEASE help
<somsip> nina666: ISTR an option on the File menu to rebuild the message index
<somsip> nina666: or is it Compact...
<root_> Can someone else? I am trying to do command make install and it says i dont have gen essencial directory or file error but i installed essientals
<nina666> somsip; i see compact folders
<nina666> somsip; but the thing is, before this i never compact it on my old laptop
<somsip> nina666: I'm thinking of soemthing to repair the problem that causes it to crash in normal mode.
<nina666> somsip; thats fine, anything that works. i just wanted to let you know
<somsip> nina666: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Compacting_folders tells us "Right click on each corrupt folder in Thunderbird, select Properties, and then press the Rebuild Index button. Its quicker/simpler if you only have a problem with a few folders, such as the Inbox."
<somsip> nina666: but I'll leave it with you if you have what you want
<XiaolinDraconis> somsip, could i have the amixer command you showed again?
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, before u say u gave it to me, that was ben's code
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: let me see
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: "amixer -q sset Master 2+"
<rrajbe> Hi, Is it possible to mount a filesystem on a machine without making an entry in '/proc/mounts' ?
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks
<somsip> XiaolinDraconis: np
<root_> Can someone help im trying to comile and install ( make install) and it says error /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build no such file or directory Stop. I installed essenstials thought PLEASE help
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: (09:57:41) somsip: XiaolinDraconis: "amixer -q sset Master 2+"
<alumno> asdasd
<XiaolinDraconis> thanks again
<actionParsnip> XiaolinDraconis: n worries
<nina666> somsip. i think i can do that. i do not have that many folders overal
<nina666> so i do for all of them
<alumno> HEY
<alumno> I BEAT THE MINESWEEPER IN HARD MODE
<somsip> nina666: cool
<alumno> IM AWESOME
<FloodBot1> alumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root_> can someone help with this error /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build: No such file or directory ?
<root_> what do i need to install
<root_> and how
<root_> Can someone help im trying to comile and install ( make install) and it says error /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build no such file or directory Stop. I installed essenstials thought PLEASE help
<XiaolinDraconis> ok this is weird, i made a new keyboard shortcut and set the amixer command, when i pressed pageUp it warned me that it was already in use as a volume control, so the xmodmap command worked, but somehow i dont have a "p" anymore ???
<XiaolinDraconis> actionParsnip, and yes i confirmed amixer with -h and read what the arguments do
<XiaolinDraconis> ;)
<retrorex> why the hell can't i use Gtwitter. after putting in the usrname pass the thing wouldnt log me in .The same with twitux
<MonkeyDust> retrorex  you mean gwibber?
<XiaolinDraconis> im going to log out and back in, to reset the xmodmap settings ive screwed up
<retrorex> MonkeyDust :gtwitter is a twitterclient like gwibber  , twitux
<Dae> MonkeyDust: "gTwitter is a Linux client for reading and posting to twitter.com web service."
<nina666> somsip. ok done. i actually just mafe the File>Compact... and launch thunderbird in normal way and it works!!
<retrorex> I just can't figure out were I am wrong. I think it has some thing to do with API's
<nina666> somsip, thanks alot for your help! you saved me a bad headache
<somsip> nina666: np. I'm glad it worked.
<alumno> dsadsad
<alumno> I FULL
<alumno> I FUCK ALL OF YOUR MOTHERS!!
<alumno> I FUCK ALL OF YOUR MOTHERS!!
<lsj8924> I want to enter the #python ,but after I /join #python ,no response.why?
<FloodBot1> alumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dae> Hmm...no ban request feature?
<somsip> Dae: there are mods around. Leave it to them
<somsip> *ops
<Dae> somsip: Fair enough.
<somsip> Dae: there is the !ops command if someone is being a big problem and there is no ops presence
<Dae> Ah, duh. Thanks, I forgot about that.
<Cnythnk> haha seem like someone had a bad experience with debian
<Cnythnk> ubuntu*
<philipp__> guys how the **** do i edit one of this *** unity starters?
<dr_willis> 'starters' =  what exactly.
<philipp__> dr_willis, that bar with icons on the left?
<dr_willis> thats the left side 'panel'
<Dae> What exactly are you looking to edit, philipp__?
<philipp__> Dae, i want it to start chromium with a parameter
<ardchoille> philipp__: right click to "stick to panel", drag and drop to re-order
<Dae> The easiest thing to do would be to make a launcher, then add that to the Unity panel.
<philipp__> ardchoille, thats cute! how can i change the command it executes?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<ardchoille> philipp__: see what Dae posted, that's the easiest
<philipp__> Dae, im not gonna work around. things like that have to work -.-
<actionParsnip> philipp__: ubuntu-tweak can edit the icons in the unity bar
<philipp__> its not an unity launcher
<dr_willis> find the chromium.desktop launcher file and copy it to make your own, or edit it for system wide changes
<philipp__> dr_willis, where do i find it?
<dr_willis> locate command will show it where its at.
<ardchoille> philipp__: /usr/share/applications probablu
<dr_willis> locate chromium.desktop     perhaps.
<actionParsnip> probably chromium-browser.desktop
<philipp__> actionParsnip, thx it is
<gbili> hello, i would like to know what is the .profile like file that gest executed at bash login?
<nina666> somsip; ok just one last question. non related to problem. my inbox always synchronizes but not my sent folder. do you know how I set settings for that?
<dr_willis> gbili:  theres a .profile in your home dir.
<dev___> hello
<dr_willis> gbili:  and a .bashrc
<somsip> nina666: It's in the options...two secs
<somsip> nina666: Edit|Account Settings, Synch and Storage, Advanced button, tick everything you want.
<dev___> yea
<dev___> hello
<dev___> anyone there
<dev___> sos to human
<Dae> !enter | dev___
<ubottu> dev___: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<QuantumQrack> Which version of ubuntu release do I need to install with amd cpu?
<MonkeyDust> dev___  tou're in, it works
<MonkeyDust> y
<va> Hi. How do i make the "unlock" button in system settings active? It says "system policy prevents changes. contact admin" when i hover on it.
<actionParsnip> QuantumQrack: either the 32bit or the 64bit ISOs.
<tsimpson> QuantumQrack: the i386 version is for any 32bit (or 64bit) CPU, the AMD64 version is for any 64bit CPU. which you choose depends on if you want 32 or 64bit
<dev___> hellook
<QuantumQrack> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386 <--?
<QuantumQrack> ahh, ok tsimpson
<MonkeyDust> QuantumQrack  is your cpu 32bit or 64bit.
<actionParsnip> QuantumQrack: how much RAM do you have?
<Calinou> QuantumQrack: get the 64 bit one, unless your computer is 8+ years old
<QuantumQrack> have plenty of ram and spare sticks of ram lying around.  Maybe 6 gigs
<Calinou> it will almost always work
<Calinou> 64 bit supports > 3GB RAM and is faster
<QuantumQrack> ahh, good point, forgot about that.
<actionParsnip> Calinou: its not outright faster
<tsimpson> the 32bit version supports more than 4GB of RAM too
<tsimpson> with PAE
<Calinou> PAE is terrible
<dev___> I have 8GB ram
<Calinou> messes up with drivers
<Calinou> and doesn't change per process limit
<philipp__> thx guys it worked
<actionParsnip> Calinou: some apps under 64bit will be faster, like audio and video encoding
<philipp__> that edit such things does not work out of the box is a joke though
<actionParsnip> Calinou: for web access and that sort of thing itwill make near-zero difference
<QuantumQrack> The cpu is an AMD Atholon 64 X2 dual core
<dev___> 64Bit is the future
<actionParsnip> QuantumQrack: I'd use 64bit then
<dev___> use 64bit
<dr_willis> !brainstorm > philipp__
<ubottu> philipp__, please see my private message
<QuantumQrack> k
<Calinou> actionParsnip: who said I was talking about web access?
<Calinou> QuantumQrack: 64bit
<actionParsnip> Calinou: you said 64bit is faster
<dev___> 64bit is faster
<dev___> action
<philipp__> dr_willis, no point in that... unity is bejond hope
<dr_willis> philipp__:  so is ranting in the irc channels. have a nice day.,
<actionParsnip> dev___:  its not, in most cases the difference is negligable
<dr_willis> bbl.
<MonkeyDust> philipp__  you're free to not use unity
<dev___> If you ur system support 64bit use 64bit that simple
<actionParsnip> dev___: in data intensive stuff like encoding data it will be difference
<dev___> thats what im talking about action
<philipp__> MonkeyDust, i know and hell i have no idea why i still installed it...
<actionParsnip> dev___: but saying '64bit is faster' is misleading
<Dae> philipp__: The more advanced Ubunters may choose something other than Unity, for easier access to the features they like. Unity seems to focus more on simplicity for the common user, though.
<MonkeyDust> philipp__  it's there by default
<philipp__> MonkeyDust, i usually use debian stable but need ubuntu for school
<dev___> No its not
<dev___> Ill compare my rig to any 32bit anyday
<actionParsnip> dev___: it is because it sounds like using word processing and so forth willbe faster too, which it won't
<philipp__> Dae, i once installed unity by my grandmother. if i would have been able to edit a couple of things it would be fine... so she abandoned it
<philipp__> xfce ftw
<dev___> Action though. Do you know how to fix this error  /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build no such file or directory Stop
<Dae> To each, their own. :)
<ikonia> dev___: ther file/dir is missing
<actionParsnip> dev___: could make the folder
<dev___> and what in it?
<dev___> I am unable to edit or modify any files there
<ikonia> dev___: what are you trying to do ?
<philipp__> dev___, a kernel modul...
<dev___> i am trying to use "make install" command for my graphics to compile / install
<dev___> but it comes with that error
<dev___> i am unable to make, ether
<ikonia> dev___: what are you trying to build
<dev___> a graphics driver
<Dae> What kernel do you have installed, dev___?
<actionParsnip> dev___: sudo mkdir -p /lib/modules/3.2.0-31-generic/build
<ikonia> dev___: which one
<dev___> i believe
<dev___> for rt
<dev___> realtek
<dev___> nvm
<dev___> wifi driver
<FloodBot1> dev___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gbili> dr_willis, thanks .bashrc was the right answer, .profile only gets executed at login I think, wheras .bashrc does at every new session or window, don't know the exact terminology
<ikonia> dev___: what exactly are you trying to build
<actionParsnip> dev___: which chip?
<ikonia> realtek is not a graphics card
<ikonia> dev___: look in the restricted drivers tool
<nina666> somsip: weiredly, i do not have any synch and storage
<dev___> why so many questions ?? i just need a answer :(. rt 8188ce or somethign
<XiaolinDraconis> so i guess im stuck using shift+PgUP for raising volume rather than assigning PgUP as a volume key
<dev___> restricted drivers tool?
<greek> Hi. I'm on 11.04. I'm trying to install php5-gd but it's saying broken packages: The following packages have unmet dependencies. php5-gd : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.5-1ubuntu7) but 5.3.5-1ubuntu7.2 is to be installed
<philipp__> everyone thx for your help! much aprrechiated! g2g to school now bye
<Dae> nina666: "synchronization & storage"
<dev___> restricted drivers tool?
<somsip> nina666: Under your main account, you should have Server Settings, Copies and Folders...Sync and Storage. It's not there?
<dev___> I have a older version of that with the build file in it
<dev___> but not the new version
<actionParsnip> greek: Natty is EOL really soon, less than 1 month
<dev___> ?
<actionParsnip> greek: I wouldn't bother as support will end and you will get no updates and no support ere
<actionParsnip> dev___: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/linux/+bug/902557
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902557 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Wireless not working in 12.04 for rtl8192ce (RTL8188CE)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nina666> nope... its no there!
<nina666> lol thats very weired
<dev___> that link has no answer
<actionParsnip> dev___: its a known issue, not all bug reports have answers
<greek> actionParsnip, well we're running 10.04 on our servers (which is LTE afaik) and those allowed me to update php5-gd. But the machine currently in question is my development laptop
<greek> s/lte/lts
<actionParsnip> greek: LTS, but yes Lucid is LTS. Server is suported for years to come :)
<greek> I guess we could upgrade our servers to 12.04 LTS though ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> very silly for ubuntu to say it would be impossible to type if i use page up or down as a shortcut key, i dont know about you guys but i am pretty should typing does not require either of those keys... ever
<XiaolinDraconis> sure*
<dev___> action i was able to install the driver before though perfectly fine
<dev___> I just need to fix something
<dev___> on another install i was able to install perfectly fine
 * nb-ben bought a USB wireless adapter and had ubuntu start w/o networking so had to use terminal to operate the thing ;(
<dev___> same device
<nb-ben> anybody know how to make ubuntu show that nice little icon at the top panel after it started w/o networking
<dev___> what nice icon?
<nb-ben> so that I may connect to wireless networks without the use of the terminal
<nb-ben> networking icon
<dev___> oh
<actionParsnip> nb-ben: it pays to research, see what works out of the box
<actionParsnip> !away > qos
<actionParsnip> !away > qos|away
<ubottu> qos|away, please see my private message
<nb-ben> it did work out of the box
<dev___> Put back in the box and it will work again?
<nb-ben> iwconfig wlan0 essid "my_essid" ; dhclient wlan0 did the trick
<dev___> What chipset do you have
<XiaolinDraconis> was thinking the samething actionParsnip
<dev___> ?
<nb-ben> no need for any configuration
<actionParsnip> nb-ben: nice, is nm-applet running?
<nb-ben> yep
<nb-ben> actionParsnip, ^
<nb-ben> looks like there's some configuration value somewhere set to off or something, that just makes it not show network related stuff
<greek> actionParsnip, is it possible to get my php5-gd installed on my 11.04 or is upgrading ubuntu my only option?
<actionParsnip> nb-ben: could try wicd
<actionParsnip> greek: do you have any PPAs added, they may cause issues with deps
<greek> Nope
<nb-ben> i don't understand why it even has that no network mode
<nb-ben> it's utterly useless to just disable networking if you can't connect to anywhere on boot
<greek> actionParsnip, I use out-of-the-box Ubuntu so no PPAs
<greek> I wish there was a one command upgrade from 11.04 to 12.04 :-P
<QuantumQrack> Won a new case at PAX seattle, so I am going to use some old hardware to run linux with the case.  I hope it goes smoothly installing off a USB stick.
<dev___> has anyone here used grub customizer?
<nb-ben> greek, you can upgrade automatically
<greek> nb-ben?
<nb-ben> using update manager
<dev___> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<dev___> ?
<actionParsnip> greek: are there bugs reported?
<greek> actionParsnip, no I checked
<actionParsnip> dev___: never had to, what do you want to achieve?
<greek> actionParsnip, I'll pastebin the exact error I'm getting one sec
<dev___> I want to remove some of the options to boot into, and if i can change the purple color to something else
<dev___> when i load up my computer i do not like purple showing ..
<actionParsnip> dev___: uninstall unused kernels, it will clean up grub for you
<greek> actionParsnip, http://pastie.org/4895959
<XiaolinDraconis> grrrr
<dev___> what about th apparence?
<dev___> I have googled grub  and alot of people have custom backgrounds and looks of grub loader
<dev___> how do i do this?
<XiaolinDraconis> amixer code does not raise volume beyond 42%
<greek> actionParsnip, if it's easier to just upgrade to 12.04 I'm totally open to that :)
<XiaolinDraconis> not beyond 3% if volume is 1%
<actionParsnip> greek: I recommend it
<actionParsnip> dev___: so you want a background image?
<greek> actionParsnip, ok thanks. I'll google on how to do the upgrade
<dev___> yea
<dev___> or color
<dev___> just not purple
<nb-ben> I can't really tell much difference between 12 and 11
<XiaolinDraconis> i would love to get rid of that silly purple color
<dev___> actionparsnip something like this http://i1-linux.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/GNU-GRUB_3.png
<actionParsnip> dev___: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/03/how-to-change-grub2-background-image.html
<XiaolinDraconis> i have a customized plymouth screen and customized LDM screen but the LDM still fades from purple into the bg
<david_> hi
<actionParsnip> dev___: i believe if you just put the image in /boot/grub and run:  sudo update-grub     it willapply
<ardchoille> What about the login screen> Can we change the theme/colors in that screen too?
<actionParsnip> ardchoille: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64001/how-do-i-change-the-wallpaper-in-lightdm
<dev___> Are you sure on that?
<dev___> hold on
<ardchoille> actionParsnip: thank you, sir :)
<ardchoille> actionParsnip: this lightdm theme reminds me a lot of when I was writing GDM themes
<XiaolinDraconis> how can i be sure of what i have ldm or gdm, i think i installed gdm but cannot remember
<dev___> action How would i make a image tga format? it says it must be taht format
<XiaolinDraconis> i am searching how to remove that purpleness that it fades to
<dev___> is there any tools out there ?
<dev___> you may know of
<XiaolinDraconis> gimp
<actionParsnip> dev___: use imagemagick perhaps
<XiaolinDraconis> save as
<dev___> ok
<dev___> ill be right back im going to see if it worked
<XiaolinDraconis> you're everywhere!!! https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-lightdm-manager/+question/194703
<XiaolinDraconis> still trying to figure out how to confirm what i am using, gdm or ldm
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: ps aux | grep light
<tsimpson> XiaolinDraconis: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<dr_willis> the 'service' command can show the status of lightdm also
<XiaolinDraconis> i tried that ps grep think, all it did was serve to confuse me
<XiaolinDraconis> thing*
<varikonniemi> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<varikonniemi> will say it outright
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: print the output
<XiaolinDraconis> trying that now
<dr_willis> just shows running processes. ;) simple
<XiaolinDraconis> well that process is definately running then
<XiaolinDraconis> grrrrrr
<XiaolinDraconis> definitely
<XiaolinDraconis> for the life of me! i have been correcting myself on that for over a month and still type it wrong
<dr_willis> sudo service status lightdm                  may also show its state
<XiaolinDraconis> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager    fail
<XiaolinDraconis> tried it just for the fun
<dr_willis> details are more helpfull then 'fail'
<tsimpson> fail? we're going to need something more than "fail"
<XiaolinDraconis> directory non-existent
<tsimpson> did you make sure to type /etc/X11, rather than /etc/x11?
<XiaolinDraconis> copied and pasted so no i didnt confirm
<tsimpson> that's rather odd then
<diverdude> I just bought a brand new HP server and i am installing ubuntu 12.04 server ed. on it as we speak :) I was considering how to set up a really good backup scheme on the server. Different folders needs to be backed up, /var/www /home git repos, mysql bases and such. How do i go about making a proper backup strategy for my new server?
<ThinkT510> !backup | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<XiaolinDraconis> status: unrecognized service
<XiaolinDraconis> ahh prolly needed to be lightDM for the "service" command
<XiaolinDraconis> nope
<dr_willis> XiaolinDraconis:  use tab completion. ;)
<dr_willis> service co mand has a 'status-all' option also i recall
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: can you paste the result of: ps aux | grep light
<XiaolinDraconis> dr_willis, i believe its searching for "status" as a program
<dr_willis> i dont even know XiaolinDraconis 's original issue
<dr_willis> service --help
<XiaolinDraconis> ThinkT510, one moment
<dr_willis> perhaps we got it backwards
<XiaolinDraconis> dr_willis, original issue was getting rid of the ugly purple at login, currently trying to determine if i installed gdm or am still using lightdm
<XiaolinDraconis> ThinkT510, why do we need the results of ps aux?
<dr_willis> purple? if you mean the ubuntu ... animation, thats the 'splash' screen, which is controlled by 'ply outh'
<XiaolinDraconis> after plymouth
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: to determine what is running
<XiaolinDraconis> i already fixed plymouth
<dr_willis> plymouth splash is befor you see the login manager
<XiaolinDraconis> its lightdm
<XiaolinDraconis> i already stated i was trying the other commands such as cat for fun
<XiaolinDraconis> dr_willis, i am using a custom plymouth
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: are you sure you are not just seeing the grep?
<XiaolinDraconis> ThinkT510, the result of ps aux | grep light shows that lightdm is indeed a service running as root
<ThinkT510> XiaolinDraconis: good, just wanted to make sure you were reading it right
<lsj8924> is anyone here
<XiaolinDraconis> i am not alone in my search
<XiaolinDraconis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973585
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: of course
<XiaolinDraconis> 1552 someone's to be exact
<lsj8924> I input the command /j #pyton
<lsj8924> but no response
<lsj8924> who can tell me why
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: /join #python
<XiaolinDraconis> there are 990 people there
<lsj8924> no response for /join #python
<lsj8924> the command line didnot work
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: what irc client are you using?
<MonkeyDust> lsj8924  maybe you have to register
<XiaolinDraconis> lawls
<XiaolinDraconis> hes using terminal
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: you type it into the irc window, not your terminal
<MonkeyDust> XiaolinDraconis  don't laugh at people in a help channel, is not nice
<lsj8924> actually, I type it in  my emphaty
<lsj8924> but no response as well
<XiaolinDraconis> lsj8924, type it right here
<XiaolinDraconis> lsj8924, just like a message
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: can you see a channel list?
<lsj8924> empathy
<alumno26> heññppp
<lsj8924> no ,i cant
<alumno26> yho0laaa
<l0p3n> lsj8924: try /j python or /join python
<alumno26> i want bussys
<alumno26> its kiwi time
<ThinkT510> lsj8924: it really is better to use a proper irc client (like xchat)
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, sorry that was uncalled for, lawls comes out of the keyboard faster than i think
<alumno26> sarp
<lsj8924> empathy is not that bad
<XiaolinDraconis> MonkeyDust, which is something else to lawl over
<lsj8924> i think
<Hackinblack> Is there a way to increase Grub Wait time  to say like 60 seconds? on boot screen / select screen?
<Hatori> hackinblack, edit /etc/default/grub and rerun update-grub2
<lsj8924>  /join pytho
<alumno28> ouus hsiit
<Hackinblack> what is the command to edit that file?
<alumno29> ola
<Hackinblack> Hatori ?
<MonkeyDust> Hatori  use sudo -e /etc/default/grub
<POllas> hola
<alumno29> qerico el pene
<alumno28> ortiiz
<Hackinblack> alright thanks
<Hackinblack> brb
<alumno26> eeeeee
<POllas> mmmmmm
<alumno26> soy su morenito 19
<POllas> me gusta comer penes
<alumno28> gallooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<POllas> ahi ama qe rica
<Hatori> monkeydust, i think that was for hackinblack :d
<POllas> jajajajjajajajajajaja
<alumno26> eeee
<POllas> lol\
<FloodBot1> POllas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<POllas> kqakqaoqiwdhhfu\
<dr_willis> you may want to backup the file first  Hackinblack
<alumno28> me pones to burro gallo
<POllas> quiero pollas
<POllas> >*
<alumno28> yeee
<Hackinblack> alright i will well how?
<Hackinblack> I dont normally have permission for it
<alumno28> follamos call me?
<alumno22> oiui
<ThinkT510> !bcm43
<alumno22> g
<alumno22> lol
<dr_willis> you use 'sudo' command/rights to elevate your permissions
<alumno23> ola
<POllas> galllo follemos
<alumno28> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<alumno22> follarme
<alumno24> olaaaaaaaaa
<POllas> jajajajajjajaja
<POllas> lolololololo
<XiaolinDraconis> are we under attack?
<alumno26> hi guys
<alumno23> hi kaathy
<POllas> ola gays
<MonkeyDust> !ops | alumno24 POllas
<FloodBot1> POllas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alumno22> lofohjvibhuerfucbgwrkufvgebtheth
<ubottu> alumno24 POllas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Hackinblack> Ill  just take my cahnces
<Hackinblack> brb
<POllas> hiii
<alumno22> rtgfhrtthethsrths
<alumno24> jodidas zorras del imnfierno
<dr_willis> bbl
<alumno24> lasriosaa
<chrisward> alumno26 was sending some nice spam to me :D and be ware, theres about 5 alumnos
<MonkeyDust> chrisward  the children are awake, ignore them
<Hackinblack> yea alumno is sending me pm
<alumno22> oa
<alumno22> men
<XiaolinDraconis> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer      nice tool
<XiaolinDraconis> i heard a channel had come under attack by brazilian skids earlier today
<XiaolinDraconis> and i just had something weird happen
<XiaolinDraconis> lost connection... to my wired internet
<MasterOfDisaster> I don't like the fonts okular + libepub backend is using to render a document. How can I customize this?
<varikonniemi> MasterOfDisaster, you can overwrite that font with one that you like
<MasterOfDisaster> varikonniemi: how? by editing the .epub file?
<Fuzzles> is this the ubuntu irc?
<justus> yes
<Hatori> no :d
<justus> Hatori: now you're just being contrary :P
<varikonniemi> MasterOfDisaster, it was just an idea how to emergency hack it as you like. of course the program should offer a choice of fonts
<justus> just to make sure I understood this correctly from my search: there is no official GUI to manage services?
<Hatori> just jokes justus :..d
<ThinkT510> !joke | Hatori
<ubottu> Hatori: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<Hatori> :d
<Shadow`_> linux ppl have no humour, well known
<Fuzzles> does ubuntu `2.04 not have a package manger anymore?
<Shadow`_> apt,aptitude, software distribution center
<MasterOfDisaster> varikonniemi: very much appreciated, thanks :) - I wasn't sure whether there are some dotfiles read by libepub or deps influencing this
<DJones> Fuzzles: Yes, its called software centre
<MonkeyDust> Fuzzles  yes, synaptic, but it's no longer installed by default
<ThinkT510> Fuzzles: the software centre is default
<Hatori> justus, for upstart based job, i think yes
<DJones> Fuzzles: Or you can install synaptic package manager
<dev___> got grub background to work with custom image
<justus> Hatori: that is, ... highly annoying ^^
<justus> Hatori: So basically I have to go via console in order to disably notify-osd
<justus> ?
<Hatori> justus, i think yes,edit some files
<justus> great, and here I thought the wiki entry had to be a very, very, very bad joke
<justus> is there an official way to point out personal annoyance at something that I conceive as blatantly stupid?
<Hatori> justus, but that was for system wide job
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | justus
<ubottu> justus: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<justus> thanks, ThinkT510
<Shadow`_> to bad ubuntu has a .com domain
<Hatori> shadow'... And what do you want for them? .gov??
<Shadow`_> .org is more suited for OSS
<jrib> Shadow`_: use your hosts file :)
<tsimpson> no one has ever took any notice of the meaning for TLDs
<Hatori> shadow' i think canonical as a ubuntu developer was a commercial entity.
<Shadow`_> heh
<Shadow`_> ye but ubuntu isnt, anyways was just saying, ubuntu.org would fit more =p
<Cnythnk> such a trife
<Cnythnk> trifle*
<MonkeyDust> Shadow`_  ubuntu.org exists too
<tsimpson> Shadow`_: it used to have an .org domain, the .com domain is just more "friendly" to "normal" people
<Hatori> shadow' thats a normal thing
<dr_willis> ubuntu.xxx for sexy ubuntu themes.  ;)
<Shadow`_> what 'normal' people would go to a linux distro out of nowhere on their own? heh
<Hatori> wow, sound greats dr_willis :d
<tsimpson> Shadow`_: that's kind of the aim of Ubuntu ;)
<MonkeyDust> Shadow`_  'normal' != interesting ;)
<Shadow`_> ye, year of the linux date("Y")+1
<Hatori> !oot
<Hatori> !oot
<Hatori> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Shadow`_> only srs bsns in here!
<dev___> what ubuntu.xxx is a actuall site lol
<Shadow`_> theres allot more reasons why linux stays out of view for the general public, a .com domain should be one of the least of the concerns
<dr_willis> bbl
<md_5> there are currently no applications which integrate with your (null) account
<md_5> I can't delete whatever was there
<md_5> hmm probably +1 question
<dev___> yawn,
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Hatori> hi lufti
<dev___> I have customized almost everything on my pc and now i am bored
<MonkeyDust> dev___  time to go outside and play
<Hatori> dev__, do you want something more bit interesting?
<dev___> Im a bit old to go outside and play
<justus> ok, how can I turn off NotifyOSD? There seems to be the option of moving a config file around (which seems kind of messy) and not anything else... am I missing something here?
<dev___> Hatori sure what do you have?
<Hatori> dev__, one question, what do you interested in?
<dev___> as in?
<Hatori> dev__, everything.. :d
<dev___> um, just tell me what it is
<Hatori> kernel hacking maybe
<Lufti> i have problems with my ubuntu 12.04 since yesterday. It locks the screen after random number of seconds and i have to login again. It happened twice even while i was typing this. It's the same screen that appears when i leave this laptop alone for some minutes. But suddenly it happens in shorter time!
<Lufti> Any idea?
<dev___> blow up pc?
<Hatori> dev__, do you like programming?
<dev___> I'm off to bed, goodnight guys
<dev___> Hatori i do, learning perl atm
<Hatori> :d
<Hatori> goodnight dev__ , s
<dev___> Yea, talk to you later.
<Hatori> okey
<bomgard> Any recommendations for an IRC daemon, I'm trying to decide between ircd-hybrid and ircd-irc2.
<argyl> bomgard: UnrealIRCd is pretty decent
<argyl> wiki has a good page of comparisons if that helps
<bomgard> argyl: thanks, that looks very helpful.
<AresTheLion> anyone know a alternative to unetbootin for ntsf usb formating for a win7X86 legacy boot install?
<ThinkT510> AresTheLion: maybe they will in ##windows
<b0n1> hey guys here is my problem: http://pastebin.com/rScN2x5t
<justus> ok, did Microsoft pay the guys who implemented NotifyOSD? That seems to be about the single option left for this level of active obstructionism
<janek_> hi guys, I have just set my first ubutu serv and wanted to completely switch of the logs related to eth0 I am working on. Any help would be appreciated.
<_eMaX_> hello all
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> anyone in here know their way around the nvidia drivers?
<bomgard> janek_: which logs are you talking about?
<b0n1> why does the error SIOCADDRT: No such process appear at the first time?
<_eMaX_> how can I configure ubuntu to use a given smtp server I've on my net when I send mails from the command line like echo testing | mail -s Bla somone@test.com
<kevind> hey everyone, i have problems with uninstalling a package could someone help me ?
<blackshirt> kevind: what the problems exactly ?
<janek_> bomgard: all the logs
<kevind> blackshirt: i installed owncloud with apt-get. this installed the software into /usr/share. because i want it in my /var/www i ran "apt-get remove owncloud"
<kevind> blackshirt: now the problem is: my apache still is looking into /usr/share/owncloud when i surf to "hostname.com/owncloud"
<bomgard> janek_: logs can come from many places. For example, the firewall would be generating logs, you can disable that with sudo ufw logging off
<blackshirt> kevind, have you purge it ?
<itilious> is it possible to use a .exe screensaver via wine in ubuntu 12.04?
<kevind> blackshirt: how ? ...
<blackshirt> kevind: apt-get purge owncloud
<CreazioN> Can anyone help me with finding a solution on how to set umask on apache @ ubuntu server
<kevind> blackshirt: no i havent... thought its enough to remove. give me a sec
<CreazioN> tried to read about http://www.ducea.com/2009/08/03/apache2-umask/ - but it wont affect :/
<CreazioN> comming from debian where it just work out of box with the right umask - but ubuntu does'nt?
<janek_> bomgard: I see. My aim is to disable all the logs related to internet traffic, so to speak.
<bomgard> can you put a snippet of the logs in question in pastebin or similar so I can see what source is generating them? I'm quite certain they might be generated by ufw
<blackshirt> creazion, what do you want with umask ?
<kevind> blackshirt: i ran purge now but apache is still searching in /usr/share/owncloud" hmm
<blackshirt> kevind: are you configured your apache manually ?
<CreazioN> blackshirt: on debian its default 0022 - on ubuntu 0002 if im not mistaken
<CreazioN> And i need same umask as default debian apache
<kevind> blackshirt: i installed apache with apt-get. i just modified the port.conf
<janek_> bomgard: beeing honest, I meant all the sources of all the logs. I will do what you said about ufw first.
<bomgard> janek_: if you have multiple sources have a look at syslog-ng filters that will let you route any sources you like to /dev/null
<kevind> blackshirt: is there a way to "reinstall" apt-get packages ?
<janek_> bomgard: Excellent, big thanks. Will look into it.
<bomgard> janek_: most welcome
<blackshirt> kevind, yes, just install it again
<blackshirt> or if was installed, you can use --reinstall options
<blackshirt> CreazioN: i'm not sure
<CreazioN> blackshirt: i need it with custom umask so when it create folders its set without php doing anything
<lorenzo__> list
<Fuzzles> when is steam coming to ubuntu?
<lorenzo__> !list
<ubottu> lorenzo__: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kevind> blackshirt: okay it works now... stoped apache2 service. apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<kevind> did it
<lorenzo__> !list
<va> Hi. In ubuntu 12, gnome-control-center's 'unlock' button is inactive if logged in through Xrdp or through an LTSP thin client (works if logged in locally). It says "system policy prevents changes. contact admin" on hover. Anyone know how to enable it or what could be causing this?
<diverdude> I bought a HP ProLiant MicroServer N40. But it is as if the HDD is not being detected. How can i check if the HDD is available in the computer? I am installing ubuntu server 12.04   When installation gets to partition disks, it surveys the two drives and says 'This is an overview of your currently configured partitions and mount points'. However, there is no information there. There are three menu options given: 'Configure iSCSI volumes'; 'Undo
<diverdude> changes to partitions'; 'Finish partitioning and write changes to disk'. If I choose the third, I get the error message 'No root file system defined'. If I go into the first, it asks for an IP address for access to iSCSI volume.
<MonkeyDust> diverdude  mind: there's also #ubuntu-server
<jgcampbell300> can somone tell me how to partition some extra drives with ubuntu server 12.04 from cli
<codemaniac> jgcampbell300: man fdisk
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  type sudo fdisk -l to get an idea what it looks like
<wiben> Hi, I'm trying to boot ubuntu eee (Easy Peasy) from live usb on Packard Bell DotS2 Netbook. I've checked the usb stick on 2 other computers, it works fine. However on the netbook it blocks the boot with some information message about, Intel PineVIEW and Disassembly Prohibited. Any ideas how to work around this ?
<asilhouette> any body help with these BADSIGs at apt-get update errors
<asilhouette> tried google and stuff didn't work
<dr_willis> wiben:  if you want  support here, you should be using ubuntuor an official varient. im not even sure easy peasy is getting updates, or any development any more.
<dr_willis> wiben:  and id try the 'nomodeset' option if you get to a boot menu..
<eyes_blue> hello
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255761/ I use Ubuntu 12.04 32bit, today I saw a error/warning sign (a red triangle with exclamation sign in it) on the top bar. Clicking on it the message says on gray, "The update information is outdated. This may be caused by network problems or by a repository that is no longer available. Please update manually by clicking on this icon and then selecting 'Check for updates' and check if some of the listed repositories
<akis> fail." There is no network problem since internet works fine. When I check for updates, there are none  and I don't get any message saying any repository has failed. there were no updates available, any idea?
<dr_willis> akis:  use the apt-get commands from cli, tp update/upgrade the system yet?
<wiben> ok, how about this then: Hi, I'm trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from live usb on Packard Bell DotS2 Netbook. I've checked the usb stick on 2 other computers, it works fine. However on the netbook it blocks the boot with some information message about, Intel PineVIEW and Disassembly Prohibited. I don't even get to the boot menu. Any ideas how to work around this ?
<dr_willis> if you cant boot the usb, check the bios settings
<akis> some details please?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penseur_thinker> hi
<dr_willis> akis:  apt 101 basics... 'sudo apt-get update'  and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<akis> i did sudo apt-get update and i paste what i got
<munuainen_> Hi there, help on partitioning much appreciated :)
<dr_willis> munuainen_:  Details of the problem will help us help you. ;)
<BluesKaj> akis, you have to do sudo apt-get upgrade too
<munuainen_> I'm trying to combine the partition 4 with the Ubuntu installation partition 5: http://imageshack.us/a/img213/7746/partition.png
<munuainen_> Tried Gparted live, to no avail.
<mx_> I checkout my svn but I face this error svn: '/svn/openerp/openerp/!svn/vcc/default' path not found
<mx_>  how can i solve it
<dr_willis> munuainen_:  mergeing a primary partition into a logical partition?
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255777/
<ThinkT510> akis: that is upgrade, not update
<munuainen_> dr_willis: I don't really care about the pt 4 being a primary, I just wish to merge them together so that Ubuntu will still boot.
<ThinkT510> akis: update refreshes the repos and upgrade actually fetches and applies the updates
<munuainen_> I'd also love to increase the swap partition size at the end.
<dr_willis> munuainen_:  but you are trying to combine a primary with a logical?
<munuainen_> dr_willis: Should I be able to merge if I delete primary partition and recreate it as a logical one?
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255781/
<ThinkT510> akis: that shows some ppas are not found
<dr_willis> munuainen_:  if you delete one partition you can 'resize' the other..  you may need to enlarge the extended first. THEN enlarge the logical in the extended
<akis> i saw that, what can do for that?
<dr_willis> remove the faulty ppa's
<mx_> any help
<dr_willis> munuainen_:  if you have a empty partition, you can delete it making unallocated space, then gparted should be able to move/resize whats next to it
<munuainen_> dr_willis: I think I tried that, but Gparted wasn't able to do that :/
<MonkeyDust> munuainen_  but if you want to do that without dataloss, it takes a looooong time, i tried it
<akis> ok. how can i proceed with the remove?
<munuainen_> Monkeydust: Do you think I should wipe pts 4-6 and restart from Ubuntu installation?
<MonkeyDust> munuainen_  fresh install is always faster and more efficient - backup first!!
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | akis
<ubottu> akis: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<L3top> funny that ppa-purge comes from a ppa...
<munuainen_> Ok, I don't really have anything to back up there so I'll probably reinstall. Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> L3top  you cynic you
<SarcasMo> good day, I'm having trouble updating my adobe flashplayer for chrome. When I download the tar.gz from the site instead of installing it mounts as if it is a hard drive, what should I do to install the update correctly?
<L3top> SarcasMo: you should use the version in the repos.
<ThinkT510> !flash | SarcasMo
<ubottu> SarcasMo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<SarcasMo> okey I'll try
<akis> is it recomendable to remove these ppa's or maybe the problem is temporary?
<L3top> SarcasMo: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> akis  it is always recommended to remove ppas
<ThinkT510> akis: it is recommendable to never install ppas in the first place
<manimaraan> hi
<dr_willis> akis:  do the ppas add somthing you need?  if not remove them
<mx_> I just checkout my svn and i face this problem is this issue related to client or svn server as i said before when i checked out svn i face this error svn: '/svn/openerp/openerp/!svn/vcc/default' path not found
<SarcasMo> 12
<akis> as far i remember i installed a program trough tis ppa
<SarcasMo> L3top: 12
<Pici> mx_: probably best to ask in #svn
<L3top> mx_: What is the full co you are using? Please paste here what you are typing.
<SarcasMo> the flash plugin should already be installed right?
<manimaraan> hi anyone help to me, i 've create pyqt in audio record gui and how to pymedia code in compare to pyqt
<L3top> SarcasMo: not necessarily... apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer | grep Installed
<AdvoWork> if my txt file has a link in it, how can i pipe that to wget? ive tried wget | file.txt  wget < file.txt  wget | cat file.txt   wget < cat file.txt ?
<SarcasMo> L3top: installed (NONE)
<L3top> SarcasMo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<asilhouette> i'm having problems with BADSIG while updating, how do i fix them
<mx_> L3top: svn co http://192.168.44.13/svn/openerp/
<mx_> this is my command
<SarcasMo> L3top: the warning is gone!
<SarcasMo> L3top: thank you very much!
<L3top> mx_: so you have an svn repository on your local network under /var/www? or... How have you set this up?
<L3top> np SarcasMo
<manimaraan> <mani>
<manimaraan> === mani
<mx_> no svn not locally its in my company server
<L3top> mx_: in terms of networking, 192.168= local
<mx_> and iam not configuring any thing is it need configuration
<L3top> mx_: I do not understand the question, but I do not know how svn can resolve that if it is not on a local server under /var/www/svn/openerp on the server with apache(or soemthing) running.
<mashbro> How do I install a local server on Ubuntu?
<L3top> what happens when you just drop the 192.168.44.1 in a web browser?
<dr_willis> mashbro:  a server to do what?
<mashbro> mashbro: A server to run PHP, Python scripts.
<alvesjnr> hi all. I need to use a program (meep). When I type $ meep it says to run apt-get install meep. I run it, but it returns  "meep is already the newest version.". Then I try to run meep, and it still saying to run apt-get ...
<alvesjnr> what can be the problem?
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<akis> thanks you all!
<mashbro> Like WAMP or XAMPP in windows alvesjnr
<mashbro> Thanks.
<alvesjnr> mashbro, maybe this message is not to me
<mashbro> yes, it was not to you, sorry.
<MonkeyDust> mashbro  run tasksel (task select)
<mashbro> Do I need to set any special permissions for adding contents into the WWW folder?
<SarcasMo> what is a good virtual pc for ubuntu?
<SarcasMo> I want to experiment with arch
<dr_willis> SarcasMo:  virtual box
<shantorn> Virtual box works well
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SarcasMo> thanks :)
<shantorn> also grab the extension pack and you will get usb2
<mashbro> What is the most trafficky channel on Freenode?
<dr_willis>  #flood  ;)
<dr_willis> perhaps ask in #freenode
<L3top> alvesjnr: sudo apt-get install --reinstall meep
<SarcasMo> I'm here https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads I want to have the vb for ubuntu 12, do I pick i386 or AMD 64? and why?
<alvesjnr> L3top, it worked
<alvesjnr> thanks
<dr_willis> SarcasMo:  you pick the one that matches your install
<L3top> np
<dr_willis> did you install 32 or 64bit ubuntu ;)
<SarcasMo> 32 bit
<dr_willis> thats 386 then
<SarcasMo> ah oke :)
<bipul> it's i386 for 32 bit dr_willis  ? am i right
<bipul> dr_willis,  what is the Diffrence between i386 and i686
<ThinkT510> bipul: age
<bipul> ThinkT510, ? age?
<ThinkT510> bipul: indeed, i386 is older than i686
<dr_willis> 386, 486, 686,   ;)
<MonkeyDust> and 586 = pentium, penta means 5 :)
<dr_willis> then they went pentium ? id hav e to refeer to wikipedi
<bipul> ThinkT510,  when i use this command "uname -ar" it shows me 2 things i386 and i686 why ?
<dr_willis> 8086 ;)
<MonkeyDust> but a number could not be patented, therefore, a word, pentium
<bipul> 8086 is very old processor
<dr_willis> MonkeyDust:  i bet apple could do it. ;)
<dr_willis> very old? now you make me feel bad..
<bipul> dr_willis, ? really oh i am sory it's very very new
 * dr_willis goes back to using cpm on his c64
<Cris22881> hello
<dr_willis> bbl
<et> hi. I'm looking to install ubuntu on unused disk space of a windows computer without a cd drive. If i read http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows correctly, the installer does not let me pick the unallocated space, it only lets me choose between drives. is this intended?
<ThinkT510> et: avoid the windows installer, better to do it via usb
<ThinkT510> !usb | et
<ubottu> et: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hillary_l> how install bluetooth in ubuntu 11.10
<et> ThinkT510: that requires an usb stick ;)
<ThinkT510> hillary_l: it should be installed by default
<et> but ok.
<hillary_l> install but inactive
<ThinkT510> hillary_l: sudo service bluetooth start
<andrey_> Hi all. I need help with USB Microphone Desktop device. I have integrated microphone of webcam, but I need high quality sound... My webcam working! But my USB microfone maybe work with webcam?? Thanks.
<andrey_> Here?
<Cris2281> hello. Is there a way to install ubuntu on aspire z5610  and have full resolution on geforce g210m ?
<scatterp> Hi i Have a samsung webcamera and after looking at the windows inf file i discovered some vid/pids that were not mentioned when i do lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255860/ specificlly 093a:010f which is listed here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_MR97310A.html my problem is i am not sure how to get this running could any one help me out ?
<Fuzzles> ly have unity now? is there a way to view my applications without search all the time?
<obxhdx> Fuzzles, just add the desired app to the launcher
<thomaspr> How to install adobe-flashplugin 10.2.159.1-0natty1 ?
<Fuzzles> obxhdx, i know that i mean like a list to see what i have installed?
<obxhdx> oh sorry, on the applications lens you can see all the installed apps… that's the only way I know
<Fuzzles> obxhdx, im running unity 2d as my computer wont run 3d so i dont have that option i dont think
<designbybeck> Fuzzles: have you tried 12.10 beta 2 yet ?
<designbybeck> unity 2D went away Fuzzles, but that is a good thing because they have it working nicely in 12.10 for older machines
<obxhdx> designbybeck, have you tried it yourself on an older machine?
<designbybeck> yes obxhdx I'm running it on my netbook as well as I've done a live boot and install on an older HP
<Fuzzles> designbybeck, what you mean went away?
<designbybeck> the older HP only has 512mb
<designbybeck> the netbooks has 1gb
<designbybeck> let me see if I can find the post Fuzzles
<Fuzzles> designbybeck, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> Fuzzles: from 12.10 onwards there is no more unity2d
<designbybeck> Fuzzles:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<designbybeck> I've been quite please with Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2
<designbybeck> only 16 more days to go ;)
<obxhdx> designbybeck, interesting! do you have dedicated video card on your hp?
<Fuzzles> designbybeck, so what am i going to do if they take it away :(
<designbybeck> no obxhdx both video cards are from the mobo
<obxhdx> cool!
<designbybeck> it will just work Fuzzles
<designbybeck> I think it is magic or something
<Fuzzles> designbybeck, what unity 3d?
<designbybeck> really try it out! go download the ISO
<ThinkT510> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<designbybeck> yes the new unity 3D has a rollback... using opengl iirc
<obxhdx> actually, I'd recommend wo wait for the final release
<obxhdx> before trying it
<obxhdx> just a few more days
<designbybeck> i meant as far as a liveboot test obxhdx you don't have to install it yet, but use go to #ubuntu+1 to talk more about it if you have more questions
<designbybeck> I keep getting in trouble here ;)
<Fuzzles> ye i was thinking about it any idea when its coming out and if i can upgrade properly withour breaking stuff i used linxmint for the past year and back then they had breakage when upgrading
<BluesKaj> Fuzzles, do you have a / and /home partition?
<thomaspr> How to install adobe-flashplugin 10.2.159.1-0natty1 ?
<Kryptron> jhg
<ThinkT510> !flash | thomaspr
<ubottu> thomaspr: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Fuzzles> BluesKaj, i have 3 partitions ext4 extended and swap
<L3top> thomaspr: You are looking for the last accellerated version I expect...
<thomaspr> I tried gnash but it doesn't work with midori :-(
<thomaspr> last adobe version crashes midori :-(
<L3top> thomaspr:  http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html      link is hard to come across... good luck.
<scatterp> Hi i Have a samsung webcamera and after looking at the windows inf file i discovered some vid/pids that were not mentioned when i do lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255860/ specificlly 093a:010f which is listed here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_MR97310A.html my problem is i am not sure how to get this running could any one help me out ? i did find http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca-2.15.18.tar.gz which i was able to make and make install h
<scatterp> ow ever i cant modprobe gspca or mars so not sure what to do
<smjm> does anyone else have mono sound output in Bit Trip Runner?
<ikonia> scatterp: what version of ubuntu are you running
<smjm> does anyone else have mono sound output in OpenAL?
<sebastian__> hi, anyone know how to disable mDNS? because mdns prevents me from pinging .local adresses
<thomaspr> ltop: Site leads me to Flash Player Download Center for supported Linux Operating Systems, where I only find the actual 11.2. which crashes midori :-(
<BluesKaj> thomaspr, download the latest linux flash player from adobe , extract it and place the libflashplayer.so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins. get rid of the alternative flashplayer
<L3top> thomaspr: scroll down... that is EVERY archived version of flash.
<L3top> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/archived-flash-player-versions.html
<thomaspr> L3top, there is 11.2. and 10.1. - but seems to be windows versions ?
<L3top> seems because it is a zip file?
<thomaspr> as adobe writes left of the version names
<primski> any knows anything about dnsmasq here? i'd like to set up mine dhcp-only, and just pass 8.8.8.8 as dns to clients, can this be done ?
<MonkeyDust> primski  try ##networking
<primski> ok thanks
<primski> double # ?
<L3top> thomaspr: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/installers/archive/fp_10.2.159.1_archive.zip download it. Open it. See for yourself.
<LoonaTick> Hi. Anyone know of a project that acts as a fileserver, that can save 100 million files in a redundant and sharded way? I would like to have it saved on 3 servers, be able to take backups and be able to grow to 10 billion files by adding more hardware
<BluesKaj> primski, http://www.iceflatline.com/2010/02/how-to-install-and-configure-dnsmasq/
<L3top> thomaspr: what I do, is just overwrite libflashplayer.so with the version I want for our hulu player, which brings back not only desktop interoperability but vdpau accel etc.
<sab0> hi i am new in ubuntu, my wireless connection is showing disable, can any one please tell me how can i enable wireless in my ubuntu 10.04, thanks?
<primski> ok thanks BluesKaj , i'll check it out
<FlowRiser> sab0: do you have the right adapter driver module ?
<FlowRiser> sab0: search for your own adapter model and see if anyone else is having problems
<BluesKaj> primski, I use dns mask but I'm using a static IP  , otherwise I'd advise you further
<FlowRiser> sab0: most usually someone already has a module for it
<sab0> FlowRiser, not sure but its broadcom STA wireless and i installed the propriety driver
<primski> ok BluesKaj no worries, i got it running, just fine tunning now, will figure it out eventually
<BluesKaj> primski, right
<FlowRiser> sab0, try older proprietary drivers if you can find any
<FlowRiser> sab0, or upgrade to 12.04
<sab0> FlowRiser, i want to stay 10.04 for some period then will try to upgrade, can you please tell me how will i find the old driver ???
<FlowRiser> sab0, search on their website and on google
<ThinkT510> !bcm | sab0
<ubottu> sab0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vitimiti> (^.^)/
<FlowRiser> ThinkT510, nice!
<MonkeyDust> sab0  10.04 server ?
<Domincii> H-hey guys, I was advised earlier to install Windows and dual boot Ubuntu with it for the playing of gaimz, I have windows but I don't have a disk driver (I do, I just don't know how to wire it up properly) and even if I did I don't have a CD big enough to hold the .iso thingy, could I possibly move it to one of my HDD's/SSD's and boot it from there? there is stuff on all of those disks already though, would I have to remove it?
<dr_willis> Domincii: you are asjing how to boot a windows iso file?
<L3top> Domincii: do you have a thumbdrive? Very easy to install from USB assuming your bios will boot to USB.
<designbybeck> Domincii:  what do you mean "disk driver" ?
<Domincii> I don't have a thumb drive big enough to hold it sadly
 * L3top assumes he means the ubuntu iso... 
<L3top> guess not
<L3top>  /join ##windows
<FlowRiser> L3top, omg, satan has a channel!
<dr_willis> grub2 can be configured to boot some iso files
<ikonia> FlowRiser: please don't
<ikonia> it makes this channel look stupid with that sort of comment
<Domincii> Only my internal HDD, my external HDD, or my internal SSD, all of those have stuff already stored on them, if I try to boot a different OS from them?
<L3top> Domincii: that is not a coherent question. What are you trying to install?
<FlowRiser> ikonia, yeah, i guess you're right
<Domincii> And to restate, I current have Ubuntu 12.04 install
<Domincii> installed*
<dr_willis> Domincii:  best would be go get a usb flash
<Domincii> I want to install Windows 7
<Domincii> I have it as an .iso
<L3top> We do not support that here Domincii. /join ##windows
<Domincii> I'm told to put it on CD and boot from CD
<Domincii> Right
<FlowRiser> Domincii, search for a lightweight win7 install
<Domincii> I see, thanks
<dr_willis> Domincii: you can image ut to usb
<L3top> Domincii: be forewarned that windows is going to blow up the MBR and you will have to reinstall grub etc
<L3top> Domincii: typically you should install windows first, then ubuntu.
<ikonia> FlowRiser: what are you talking about a "light weight" windows install
<ikonia> FlowRiser: all windows installs are the same - core OS
<L3top> I assume he means like performance edition etc... which are not official windows releases and not licensed.
<FlowRiser> L3top, yup
<ikonia> right, so recommending illegal products, great
<L3top> Cant suggest people violate law here FlowRiser.
<Domincii> MBR? what is that?
<ikonia> FlowRiser: please don't offer such suggestions
<L3top> Domincii: Master Boot Record
<Domincii> Aah, right
<FlowRiser> ikonia, got it; It's funny, the only reason i installed Ubuntu was to hack into my school's server. From that moment i was hooked onto Ubuntu :D
<L3top> Domincii: grub will allow you to boot into either windows or ubuntu or any number of things... windows boot loader only sees windows... it will not recognize your ubuntu install. Again I would recommend backing up your current /home directory, installing windows, then reinstalling ubuntu, and moving /home back or better yet, putting it on its own partition.
<Domincii> Could you possibly help me to do that?
<LorSamPau_w> L3top, win7/8 loader can be placed on the grub
<L3top> yes LorSamPau_w. I am evidently not being clear. Windows boot loader will not give you an option to boot into anything other than windows OS, versus grub.
<ThinkT510> LorSamPau_w: no, grub chainloads the windows bootloader
<L3top> Domincii: cp /home off onto one of your other drives in the machine. Install windows... then I will help you do anything you like when you get back to the ubuntu install.
<frybye> FlowRiser - I don't think you can expect help in commiting unlawfull acts on this irc channel.. btw I am a retired school IT professional.
<chris92> L3top: wouldnt it be better to install windows, use livecd to chroot and just reinstall grub?
<L3top> That can be done as well... but this will require resizing the ubuntu install, formatting it to ntfs... I was just thinking this way was less error prone.
<L3top> chris92: ^
<frybye> if you exclaim so clearly that your reason for this installation is to enable hacking into a school server - you are a bit off track here I feel...
<Domincii> L3top I'm being told cpL omitting directory /home
<bazhang> frybye, lets move on
<frybye> bazhang - I can see your point but this kid is not in line expecting help he declares is for school server hacking that can bring a school to its knees sometimes...
<chris92> L3top: ahh didnt know what his hard drive setup was
<L3top> Domincii: sudo cp -r /home /path/to/drive
<sarntam> Hi. I just installed the updates in Ubuntu 12.04 and grub-pc was updated. The update manager told me that there was a conflict in /etc/default/grub because I had previously modified that file, and now the update tried to override my changes. So I selected "show me a 3-way diff" in the combo box and clicked "next", but then the window just went away and I'm stuck with my old /etc/default/grub
<MonkeyDust> or sudo rsync -avv --progress
<sarntam> what can I do to see the changes that the update wanted to write to that file?
<dballester> when booting, if grub says "Error, out of partition" what exactly it means?
<L3top> good point MonkeyDust... I do not utilize that awesome utility enough.
<DarsVaeda> hey I try to use an ant copy task but it will just not overwrite even overwrite=true is set, any idea?
<L3top> afk
<Domincii> L3top I've done that command, I moved it to my external HDD, when I input my password I didn't get a password correct or password incorrect message it just moved down to a blank space, however in my External HDD folder a file called System Volume Information was created
<mariaf> hoolaaaaaaa
<jiffe98> hmm, wondering why the version of nagios in the ubuntu 12.04 repos is several years old even though there's been stable versions since
<mariaf> :(
<ThinkT510> !latest | jiffe98
<ubottu> jiffe98: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<iDangerMouse> Mariaf you need help ?
<jiffe98> ThinkT510: that's why I included the stable release statement
<jiffe98> I just created a new machine for nagios and it turns out ubuntu installed the same version I installed on our current machine in 2008
<bazhang> jiffe98, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro. you can compile or look for a PPA if you wish to bypass package management
<ThinkT510> jiffe98: what was the current stable release during april?
<jiffe98> ThinkT510: 3.3.1
<nikitis> Can anyone tell me how to join the steam linux beta?
<Domincii> If I format my boot drive will I be able to install my Windows .iso onto it and restart to install Windows or will it mess everything up?
<chris92> nikitis: its a closed beta for 1000 people invited by valve
<ThinkT510> jiffe98: and what is in the repos?
<chris92> nikitis: at this point, its not possible to join it
<jiffe98> ThinkT510: 3.2.3
<frybye> nikitis - its a small by invitation beta as far as I know...
<nikitis> chris92: I applied by email to them a couple of weeks ago,
<chris92> nikitis: if you didnt receive an answer, then you probably aren't invited
<nikitis> that would be sad.  I was a beta tester for original steam and have been wanting this since back then.
<jiffe98> not that big a deal, I can install that myself if I need it, just trying to get a grasp of how these packages move along
<chris92> nikitis: as far as I know, the beta didnt even start yet
<nikitis> chris92: i know, but invites have to go out before
<chris92> nikitis: they probably get sent on the same day via a steam gift + email
<frybye> nikitis: here is an article ab out it (in German - use tlx service if needed.) http://www.golem.de/news/valve-steam-fuer-ubuntu-kommt-in-betaphase-1209-94794.html
<L3top> Domincii: as you may have noticed I am going in and out. I am testing atm so I am going to continue to be in and out for the next 30 min or so.
<Domincii> L3top no problem dude, thanks for your help so far, maybe I'll catch you later!
<chris92> nikitis: there will be a signup form for the external beta, according to their blog
<chris92> nikitis: http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<grek1> i write dolphin desktop action they run sh batsh script and i need ask user for parameter its  ok - kdialog  --inputbox ask but i dont have this reply in bash , i dont know how to read it - in mabnual i have "The string that is entered (or modified / accepted if default text is used) is returned on standard output. If the user chooses Cancel, no output is sent. " http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_
<decci> How can I decompile .so file
<diverdude> whenever i try to sudo apt-get install something i get dependency errors. Can i somehow ask apt to also install required dependencies?
<BluesKaj> diverdude, sudo apt-get -f install
<diverdude> BluesKaj: i think that will just force the install...i dont think that will install the dependencies
<resure> What is the right way to completely remove package (including init scripts and all it's configs; bitlbee for example)?
<MonkeyDust> resure  try this    dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Perkabalo> Hi I'm having problems with ubuntu, just installed, everythings fine, but I want to be able to connect to it remotely, installed X11VNC Server, I'm able to connect, but I'm getting a blank screen.
<compdoc> Perkabalo, a grey, checkerboard-like screen?
<compdoc> or grid
<Perkabalo> Nope, just black and white box on top of the scrren
<compdoc> good, we need as many as we can get
<BluesKaj> diverdude, which app dependencies
<diverdude> BluesKaj: ohhh a lot...whenever i do apt-get install it says   Depends: libqt4-dbus (...) but is not going to be installed. and similar for other libs
<os_> hi
<os_> how can i start a session in a particular language
<os_> ?
<decci> How can I decompile .so file
<layke__> Potentially silly question... But can I switch out my drive with ubuntu into any other system? ie.. I'm going to replace my mobo/cpu and ram.. but keep my SSD.
<tsimpson> decci: decompile? in general you can't, though you can disassemble with objdump
<rumpe1> layke__, yes, you can
<llutz> layke__: shouldn't be a problem
<layke__> Okay thanks. Years ago I had troubles with Windows, but wasn't sure if Ubuntu had similar hardware constraints in place.
<compdoc> layke__, usually works fine
<layke__> Don't know why they would exist anyway :)
<rumpe1> layke__, except when you have a 64bit OS and try to put into a 32bit system...
<layke__> Yeah of course rumpe1. I'll stick to the same 64,.
<lledet> hi, how do i add name servers to /etc/resolv.conf so they will still be there when i reboot? i've tried several ways and nothing is working
<compdoc> layke__, you might have issues with networking when it adds another nic
<compdoc> it might not forget the old one
<llutz> layke__: if you change graphics-adapter it might be a bit tricky too
<MonkeyDust> !resolvconf > llutz
<ubottu> llutz, please see my private message
<lledet> !resolvconf > lledet
<ubottu> lledet, please see my private message
<layke__> Yup cheers. Just wanted to make sure.
<leaftwig> How do I get rid of the Brasero my system claims already runs but I don't see?
<dballester> scenario: /dev/sda1 partition with root and /boot ( no boot partition ). Once system installed, tried to do /dev/sda1 smaller: fdisk /dev/sda and deleted partition 1, recreated with 50% of space. After reboot, when booting grub says "Error: out of partition"
<dballester> and impossible to boot
<leaftwig> nm got it killed
<lledet> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Snaker> hi
<dballester> in theory it should work if i respect the partitions first sector when recreating the partition
<leaftwig> how long should it take to create an image checksum?
<leaftwig> in brasero ._.
<Snaker> how do you change the contets of a file? trying to add a line but  says "could not save the file /etc/apt/sources.list"
<jrib> !sudo | Snaker
<ubottu> Snaker: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Perkabalo> compdoc, got it to work now
<jrib> Snaker: what are you adding by the way?
<Snaker> the tor package repository
<compdoc> Perkabalo, I use vnc4server, so sorry I couldnt help
<Snaker> i dont know much linux commands so i dont know what to type after sudo
<chris92> snaker: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  sudo apt-get install tor
<sachael> anyone notice that evince is getting slow as molasses lately? takes ages to render a page. the alternatives don't seem so good either...
<Snaker> MonkeyDust: the repository thing provided with the system is not working correctly for some
<Snaker> chris92: thanks will try it
<llutz> Snaker: echo "deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tor.list
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  the rhe repository thing? not working correctly?
<Snaker> MonkeyDust: yeah its out of date like 99% of the package thjhings in software center
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  ok, but out of the repos is not supported here
<Snaker> llutz: should i enter what cchris92 said or what you just typed?
<ThinkT510> Snaker: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Snaker> precise
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  bleeding edge tends to be unstable, that's why it's not in the repos
<ThinkT510> Snaker: what exactly is out of date?
<llutz> Snaker: i prefer to have single files for non-standard repos in sources.listd/* instead of a growing sources.list  file. it's your choice
<Snaker> MonkeyDust: oh :O
<Snaker> ThinkT510: torproject.org doesnt recommend installing tor  through software center
<ThinkT510> !tor | Snaker
<ubottu> Snaker: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<lolek> hello , who can check mu phpinfo ( corrcected configured webserver)
<Snaker> llutz: ah, sounds like it requires a little knowledge about linux to do that. i dont mind that, but just going to register as anonymous as possible on some website so i installed ubuntu on a virtual machine and thought using tor would help a little. the mac address will stay the same but thats the best a newbie can do im guessing
<BluesKaj> diverdude, this used to work in a lot of cases , sudo dpkg --configure -a , then , sudo apt-get install -f
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  the Ghostery plugin blocks all trackers on websites, it makes you kind of anonymoes too
<Snaker> MonkeyDust: never ever heard of it, are they both good?
<llutz> Snaker: the way to add a repository has nothing to do with the usage of tor. Tor is an important project, unfortunately still lacking servers/bandwidth
<Snaker> ah ok
<sab0> using ubuntu 10.04, wireless is showing disabled, can any one please help me to enable my wireless connection, adaptar is broadcom 4312...
<Snaker> thanks for  the help guys
<saml> hey,   xdg-open 'http://google.com'  opens firefox and chrome
<MonkeyDust> Snaker  http://www.ghostery.com/
<ramprasadgk> hi
<NcA> anybody know of an alternative to "keyboardcast" that actually works in 12.04?
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.04;  audio works fine... but when i plug the earphones in; i can't hear anything... how can i resolve this without restarting my computer??
<MonkeyDust> "With keyboardcast you can send keystrokes to any number of windows you select simultaneously."
<MonkeyDust> looks interesting
<dballester> i used it to install Oracle RAC in several nodes, works like a champion
<L3mce> !bcm43xx | sab0
<ubottu> sab0: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sab0> L3mce, can you please tell me how to install that?
<L3mce> sab0: Read the link.
<diverdude> if i do dpkg -r virtualbox-4.2 the machine uninstalls virtualbox, but there is still /etc/init.d/vboxdrv and also the group called vboxusers. why is that not removed?
<L3mce> sab0: Not being rude, just very busy, and it is all right there.
<llutz> diverdude: dpkg -P
<cfhowlett> sab0: disabled wifi usually means the hardware switch has been flipped.
<thomaspr> L3top: yep, there in is the stuff for linux :-)
<llutz> diverdude: use -P/--purge if you want configs to be removed too.
<diverdude> llutz: aha ok...but group is still present
<taskb4r> Xmonad or awesomewm? Oponions?
<Kittens> which flavour of ubuntu is the lightest on resources?
<taskb4r> *opinions
<taskb4r> Lununtu
<Kittens> I want to switch down to fluxbox from whatever, but I want a good start as not to fubar
<thomaspr> BluesKaj: Having trouble with adobe's 11.2. :-(
<Kittens> ah damn
<jrib> Kittens: install minimal and then install only what you use :x
<jrib> !minimal | Kittens
<ubottu> Kittens: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<taskb4r> Yea. Even better
<Kittens> jrib: thank you, that is so much better
<qw> hello all
<jrib> taskb4r: use both and stick with the one you prefer
<qw> help me please
<taskb4r> Install a lite wm like open box.
<Domincii> I'm getting this error dpkg: error processing getlibs_2.06-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb (--install):
<Domincii>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Domincii> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Domincii>  getlibs_2.06-0ubuntu1~ppa2_all.deb
<FloodBot1> Domincii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<diverdude> llutz: why is the voxusers group not being removed?
<llutz> diverdude: afaik is that depending on the packages prerm/postrm-scripts if groups/users will be removed or not. not sure
<jrib> Domincii: no idea what getlibs is
<qw> now i am install Macubuntu and i would like install kVirc help me please
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.04;  audio works fine... but when i plug the earphones in; i can't hear anything... how can i resolve this without restarting my computer??
<Domincii> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127848/wine-cant-find-gnome-keyring-pkcs11-so see the answer on this page
<Kittens> I'm just going to be making an emulator box for my room so I can play retro games while my videos encode and such
<diverdude> llutz: so basically my system could still be completely full of crap which was not properly removed
<jrib> Domincii: what's your actual issue?
<resure> Strange, ZNC doesn't connect to local bitlbee.
<llutz> diverdude: basically yes, but unlikely in real.  one more problem with 3rd-party packages
<Domincii> I'm trying to install a 32bit library via getlibs
<Domincii> for WoW
<jrib> Domincii: why?
<Domincii> Because I can't run WoW without it freezing every two or three minutes
<diverdude> llutz: thing is that 3rd party packages may be necessary because ubuntu is slow in getting new packs in the repo :(
<resure> Domincii: it's break time
<taskb4r> Kittens: checkout wah arcade. Its a nice frontend for all sorts of emus
<Domincii> resure, pardon?
<llutz> diverdude: well, there are rolling-release distros...
<jrib> Domincii: are you following winehq appdb?
<Domincii> yes
<Domincii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256088/
<diverdude> llutz: of ubuntu?
<Domincii> i'm getting this message when i open wow via terminal
<llutz> diverdude: nope
<jrib> Domincii: can you link me to exactly what you are following at appdb?
<resure> Domincii: that freezes are time for relaxing between small quests
<Domincii> a 60 second freeze every couple of minutes makes the game essentially unplayable
<Domincii> jrib http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24878
<jrib> Domincii: is getlibs mentioned there?
<Domincii> No, that's an answer I found here http://askubuntu.com/questions/127848/wine-cant-find-gnome-keyring-pkcs11-so
<jrib> Domincii: so how are you getting from appdb to there...?
<Domincii> google
<jrib> Domincii: just follow appdb
<Domincii> the appdb area didn't mention anything about the problem i've encountered
<Domincii> i followed it to the letter for my install
<Domincii> but there's nothing written about my specific problem
<jrib> Domincii: great.  So what's your specific problem?
<Domincii> Jrib, it's installed perfectly, it will open and I can log in etc, however it freezes every couple of minutes for a long period of time, usually 40-60 seconds
<jrib> Domincii: there's talk about that on the appdb page
<jrib> Domincii: what's the output of « apt-cache policy wine »?
<Domincii> wine:
<Domincii>   Installed: 1.5.14-0ubuntu1
<Domincii>   Candidate: 1.5.14-0ubuntu1
<Domincii>   Version table:
<Domincii>  *** 1.5.14-0ubuntu1 0
<FloodBot1> Domincii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Domincii>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<crazydip> <super>p turns off all external monitors, what programs controls this binding? its not compiz...
<max999> hi. i am using ubuntu 12 and cant get my logitech g9x mouse wheel working. i uses the evdev driver, at least xorg.0.log tells me
<Domincii> jrib, where on the appdb page should I be looking?
<jrib> Domincii: you can search the page for "freez"
<Domincii> jrib, thanks, sorry.
<fruitflies> i'm looking for an IRC client for Ubuntu that is as user-friendly and featured as LimeChat for OS X.  for example, just some pre-installed themes and automatic nick highlighting would be nice.  :)
<ThinkT510> fruitflies: try xchat
<Domincii> jrib, it's telling me to downgrade wine from 1.5 to 1.4, how can i do that?
<jrib> Domincii: what's the output of « apt-cache policy wine »?
<Domincii> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256151/
<jrib> Domincii: use ppa-purge on that ppa you have there
<max999> can anyone help me? why is ubuntu using my the 2 extra buttons as a mouse wheel on my logitech g9x mouse instead of the real wheel?
<crazydip> <super>p is set by what program? it mirrors/turns off my monitors
<fruitflies> Thinkt510: ok, ty
<Domincii> jrib, done
<jrib> Domincii: check that wine was downgraded
<Slart> max999: from my limited experience with mice in linux it seems there are no difference between the mouse wheel and the other buttons.. rolling the wheel just sends repeated BUTTON 5 messages to the system (5 is just an example)
<Kittens> is there a way to leave a message for someone in this channel?
<Domincii> jrib according to wine --version it's still 1.5.14
<hungryhubby> hey people not yet solved my problem with wired network still not working
<jrib> Domincii: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy wine
<Slart> max999: so you need to find a way of telling the system that these buttons are a scroll wheel and not regular buttons.. I think this used to be configured in xorg.conf but these days I'm not sure any more
<cfhowlett> hungryhubby: restate the details
<hungryhubby> can somebody solve this problem iam trying out........using natty
<Domincii> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256170/
<hungryhubby> output of some of errors here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230368/
<max999> slart: i found some hints to use  xorg.conf on google too but the lines people added there were not related to changing the way a button behaves
<jrib> Domincii: you haven't removed the ppa using ppa-purge
<crazydip> stupid gnome devs and their hidden key shortcuts! why oh why are they not in the keyboard shortcut app? :(
<Domincii> I copied http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/
<Domincii> and wrote sudo ppa-purge http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/
<BluesKaj> hungryhubby, have you run , sudo dhclient eth0 , or whatever your ethernet is called
<hungryhubby> network is blocked....
<Slart> max999: have you seen this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<jrib> Domincii: and?  What was the output?  I don't think that's the proper syntax
<Slart> max999: not sure if that's up to date but it might give you some ideas to try
<hivar> hungryhubby: i wrote you pm
<jj995> I've got a motherboard with only one SATA port, and both my DVD drive and hard drive are SATA -- to install Ubuntu from a live CD, can I boot with the DVD drive hooked up, let the system load up into memory, disconnect the DVD drive and hook up the harddrive?  will that work, or am I just going to risk shocking myself for no reason?
<BluesKaj> hungryhubby, run the command I posted and paste the output in pastebin pls
<Domincii> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256171/
<hivar>  jj995: why not install from USB?
<hungryhubby> eth0 isnt showing up in the that....also when i trying to put MAC address inside wired device Mac number in network app iam getting grayed
<Slart> jj995: no usb-ports where you could hook up an usb stick?
<max999> slart: thanks that should help will try to remap
<jrib> Domincii: did you read it?
<fruitflies> jj995: afaik you need to read FROM the disc and write TO the hdd in order to install
<fruitflies> at the same time
<Slart> jj995: (oh and to answer your question.. I'm not sure but I think it needs the disc during the install)
<Domincii> jrib, apt-update didnt do anything
<jrib> Domincii: did you read what you just pasted?
<jj995> Slart: thanks but my dumb motherboard doesn't appear to support booting from USB
<STMelon_> ------------> sudo apt-get update
<Domincii> jrib yes
<jj995> it does support booting from network, but those instructions seem sort of complicated
<jrib> Domincii: it says it couldn't remove the ppa you specified.  Try this: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Slart> jj995: usb connected cd drive?
<Slart> jj995: or you cant boot from that either?
<Domincii> jrib it deleted loads of my stuff :(
<jrib> Domincii: it shouldn't do that without asking for confirmation
<Domincii> jrib it said it was going to clear space in wine, I'm unsure as to why it deleted Skype, that was installed independently of Wine
<jrib> Domincii: I don't know.  You should be able to just install the packages back though
<Domincii> jrib, never mind, it's all gone now (wine I mean) how do I reinstall as 1.4?
<Praxi> on windows command line I can do dir sale*.txt, in ubuntu whats the equivalent of that with LS?  I figured a way around it doing ls | grep sale but thats not really the same and its a lot more typing
<Pici> Praxi: ls sale*.txt
<edve> hi ppl
<Praxi> hmm it didn't work for me Pici, let me check to make sure it wasn't a boneheaded moment
<max999> slart: i can sucessfully map other buttons on my mouse wheel like rightclick and i can map it to (obviously) use the function of mouse wheel scrolling down ur up (button 4 / 5) but i didnt figure out yet, how to just make it use the scroll
<Pici> Praxi: Remember that Linux is case sensitive.  Are you sure that your filenames aren't mixed case?
<Praxi> ahh heres the problem, so in windows that command is 1 depth, in ubuntu its giving me stuff in sub folders and its organized badly
<jrib> Domincii: just installing wine should installing 1.4
<jrib> -ing
<Praxi> guess I should say sub directories before someone stones me
<Pumpkin-> Pici: ls sale*.txt will generally work, but the way it works in windows/linux is quite different. In windows, the program gets passed the *, and the program is responsible for managing that. In linux, when you do "ls sale*.txt", ls gets passed the arguments for EVERYTHING that matches it, so for example "ls *" on a directory with files "a", "b", "c" and a directory called "d" would be the same as "ls a b c d"
<Slart> max999: I've got no good answers for you.. it's been to long since I had to mess with the mouse buttons.. the last versions of ubuntu just got it working for me out of the box.. you can use xev to see what mouse button messages are sent when you click different stuff.. after that I guess googling and asking here might be your best options
<Pumpkin-> since d is a directory, and "ls d" would list the contents of that directory, thats what you will get
<Pici> Pumpkin-: I'm aware, but as Praxi said sale*.txt, I figured that it wouldn't match a directory name.
<Pumpkin-> I meant Praxi :)
<Pumpkin-> damn you for both having names that start with P
<Pumpkin-> it is something I find a lot of people struggle with at first
<qw[Russian]> hello people
<Praxi> LOL
<qw[Russian]> help me plea
<jrib> Praxi: you probably just want ls -d
<MonkeyDust> qw[Russian]  start with a question
<Pici> Praxi: find might also do what you want if you have files with different cases, something like: find /path/ -maxdepth 1 -iname "file*txt"
<Praxi> hmm yes in the particular case I'm working on now, it is directories.  so -d is directory?
<qw[Russian]> i would like install in Chromium Flash player
<qw[Russian]> help me please
<MonkeyDust> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<twitchie> !help | qw[Russian]
<ubottu> qw[Russian]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Praxi> ya I'm pretty familiar with case problems Pici, I'm use to find / -iname hehe
<qw[Russian]> maybe use command in konsole?
<jrib> Praxi: « ls directory » will list the contents of directory.  « ls -d directory » will just return "directory" (ls won't enter into the directory and list its contents)
<twitchie> 37 ping ftw
<scarrs> I need a hand pls... I changed /etc/apache2/ports.conf to reflect the port I haveopen in my firewall but apache is not working (duh)
<Praxi> I have a big directory couple hundred items, mostly folders at the root, few files, If I was on windows and did dir sale* it would show me directories and files, but only at the root.  How can I repeat that?  on my big directory if I do ls sale* I get everything in the subdirectories also, making the listing worse.  the -d helped, just trying to future proof :)
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], which desktop are you using , for unity install ubuntu-restricted-extras, for kde , kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cire> Are there any webcams to buy with native kernel support? Without the need for compiling a module etc.
<MonkeyDust> cire  wrong channel
<Slart> cire: there used to be a site listing different webcams and how well they work.. can't rememeber the url though
<Slart> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jrib> Praxi: future proof what?  What exactly are you doing with the listing?
<Praxi> if I want a list of files and directories in the root
<jrib> Praxi: ls
<MonkeyDust> or ls /
<cire> Thank you, I will have a look thewre
<jrib> Praxi: or « ls -a » if you want the hidden ones too
<Praxi> ls sale* returns things from all subdirectories
<Slart> Praxi: why not go with  ls | grep -i "sale*"
<qw[Russian]> i am not understand
<jrib> Praxi: why are you passing "sale*" if you want all the files and directories in the root?
<Slart> Praxi: it might seem nasty and long but it's very flexible
<Praxi> I want the windows behavior of dir sale* where it returns things matching sale from the current directory.  Sorry my root was a misnomer
<jrib> Praxi: ls -d sale*
<Praxi> thats only directories though isn't it?
<jrib> Praxi: no
<Praxi> ahh!
<confusedTom> if i have different repositories in my sources.list that offer the same program, how do I chose which version gets installed?
<Praxi> thanks all! :)
<jjb123> Hey everyone, quick question. How can I install an application from the repository as a different user? I want to install gitolite and have it run under a "git" user that I made. Any ideas?
<Praxi> scarrs, I think your in the wrong channel for that, but have you checked your virtual directories in apache2.conf or any other conf files?
<Praxi> jjb123, su?
<Pici> jjb123: Unless the package was already configured to do that at install time, you can't. You'll just have to install and then change the configuration afterwards.
<lsj8925> ?
<jjb123> Pici: Hum, could I use su to log in as that user and then apt-get install from there?
<tryy3> is it possible to transfare a file from windows 7 to ubuntu when you dual-boot?
<Pici> jjb123: apt-get installs stuff for the entire system, it has nothing to do with what user your run it as.
<ThinkT510> tryy3: yes, mount the windows partition
<lsj8925> I want to learn python,which channel should i go?
<jrib> lsj8925: take one guess :)
<MonkeyDust> tryy3  if you're in ubuntu, mount the ntfs partition, cp the files you need
<Praxi> tryy3, ubuntu can mount the windows partition, not so much if you want windows to see the file
<scarrs> Praxi: ty but I just solved my problem :)
<jrib> lsj8925: (#python should be your guess)
<ThinkT510> lsj8925: you've been told multiple times: /join #python
<lsj8925> o
<Praxi> was I close scarrs? :)
<scarrs> Praxi: yes you were
<Praxi> woot!
<scarrs> :P
<tryy3> ah okej thanks guys!
<grandal_prime> soooo im trying to install things from playdeb.net
<grandal_prime> the install this now button brings up the dialog window "Launch Application"
<grandal_prime> how do i edit what is available in that dialog box..cause the stuff that is in there..it does not work..none of it
<myhero> can anyone guide me for any yahoo webcam client for ubuntu ?? pidgin and empathy do not support video over yahoo protocol
<ThinkT510> grandal_prime: we don't support ppas here, ask in the playdeb forums
<grandal_prime> and "save as download"  is not in the list...gdebi.gtk does notghint.
<grandal_prime> right...i want to know about the Launch application dialog box...where do i adjust that info.
<myhero> anyone help ??
<lsj8925> ThinkT510: but it shows  I have no  right to speak
<cdavis> How can I get network-manager to not manage eth1 and eth2?
<twmb> where does the /usr/games come from in my path?
<ThinkT510> !register | lsj8925
<ubottu> lsj8925: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lsj8925> ok! i will try it.
<myhero> help
<ikonia> myhero: you need to communicate better than tat
<myhero> ikonia: what ??
<ikonia> myhero: just saying "help" every 45 seconds won't help
<myhero> ikonia: guide me for any yahoo webcam client for ubuntu ?? pidgin and empathy do not support video over yahoo protocol
<Cristian2281> hello. Can anyone help  boot ubuntu in normal mode without bumblebee? I have only one graphic card (geforce g210M) and with nvidia-current all I get are artifacts
<ikonia> myhero: I don't know if yahoo has a webcam client for linux
<myhero> ikonia: yahoo doesn't has any client for any linux....but i am asking if any other client..\
<ikonia> myhero: then no, it's a closed source protocol
<MonkeyDust> myhero  there's Gyachi, i'm not familiar with it, tho
<paulus68> I have 2 pc's connected to 2 routers on the same network with 2 different subnets I can ssh from my laptop 192.168.1.x to my server which is on 192.168.178.x but I am not able to ssh from my server into my laptop I get the error message Network is unreachable
<myhero> ikonia: i have googled some other clients supporting video over yahoo protocol but they have .tar.bz2....can u help in installing from tarball
<tryy3> hi, i trying to boot my desktop with a ubuntu installation CD and its just blinking a _ in left upper corner and the fan is going on alot, is this normal?
<edve> anyone is good with bind9 ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  Gyachi has a .deb, but the newest seems to be for Karmic
<myhero> MonkeyDust: yes i googled gyachi just now but it has .tar.bz2 and not deb...can you help in installing the tarball...newest is v1.2.11 released 2011-09-03
<myhero> ikonia: look my msg to MonkeyDust
<ikonia> why ?
<tryy3> hi, i trying to boot my desktop with a ubuntu installation CD and its just blinking a _ in left upper corner and the fan is going on alot, is this normal?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ikonia i also found out OpenYMSG and GenY supporting video over yahoo protocol....can you help in installing the tarball ?
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | tryy3 you mean this?
<ubottu> tryy3 you mean this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qw[Russian]> i am download install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz help me please install
<GirlyGIrl> qw[Russian]: You don't need that, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in terminal
<myhero> MonkeyDust: ikonia help in installing tarball
<tryy3> MonkeyDust ubottu dont think so, it just got a blinking _ and i cant type anything
<Benkinooby> hi, i wanted to install libreoffice on ubuntu 10.04 and got this from commandline aptitude: No candidate version found for libreoffice Do i need a ppa for libre office on ubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> GirlyGIrl , he just does what he wants then when it screws up , pleads for help
<iDangerMouse> Kaj is a tree not ?
<BluesKaj> iDangerMouse, it's my first name
<iDangerMouse> Okay a tree in Iran too
<MonkeyDust> tryy3  tryy3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  <-- scroll down to nomodeset
<BluesKaj> iDangerMouse, in swedish it rhymes with sky
<confusedTom> if i have different repositories in my sources.list that offer the same program, how do I chose which version gets installed?
<_yac_> i'm fiddling with xen in ubuntu server 12.04. i have a working bridged network setup but want to try a routed setup. is it safe for the dom0's networking to alter the xend-config.sxp to this effect? also comment out xenbr0 and comment back in the standard eth0 fare. pifalls?
<_yac_> s/pifalls/pitfalls
<BluesKaj> hence , the nick
<iDangerMouse> Blueskaj Farsi is apline tree and ah Sweden is heaven on earth
<MonkeyDust> _yac_  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> iDangerMouse, well i live in Canada now
<iDangerMouse> Blueskaj so do I Vaughan Ontario
<_yac_> thanks MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> iDangerMouse, interesting , are you visiting in pakistan atm
<iDangerMouse> Blueskaj till December !
<keep_> ./quit
<pato> alguien sabe como instalar una impresora HP en ubuntu
<Como|work> no I will not make out with you
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zauberparacelsus> is there any way to throttle the Ubuntu update manager's bandwidth usage?  It's downloading updates and being way too greedy with bandwidth.  I'm getting ping times of at least 1600 milliseconds right now because of it.
<paolino73> ciao
<paolino73> list
<dfadeur> yop
<qw[Russian]> GirlyGirl http://pastebin.com/fG58fiyd
<jake_> Hi
<jake_> Can someone help me?
<LoonaTick> zauberparacelsus: If you use the cli, trickle
<zauberparacelsus> LoonaTick: not using the CLI, it's the GUI version
<AlonzoTG> I hate linux
<lsj8925> why
<lsj8925> AlonzoTG: why
<AlonzoTG> My main computer speakers go down, so I try to listen to Alex Jones on my eeepc...
<confusedTom> thanks for not helping.
<AlonzoTG> then I discovered that no sound driver was loaded.
<AlonzoTG> even though its just a basic intel chipset.
<AlonzoTG> no sound. =(
<GirlyGIrl> qw[Russian]: Ubuntu maverick is not supported any more, update to a newer release
<AlonzoTG> no usable utilities either.
<GirlyGIrl> !eol | qw[Russian]
<ubottu> qw[Russian]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lsj8925> sorry to hear that
<AlonzoTG> and its slow to the point of being unusable...
<AlonzoTG> Yes it's an early model eeepc,
<LoonaTick> zauberparacelsus: Then I don't know, sorry. Perhaps you can change the path to the thing in your menu bar and still add trickle? I never tried but think trickle should also work for GUI applications
<AlonzoTG> but I have a much older, much slower DOS computer that is blistering fast in comparison...
<zauberparacelsus> kk
<cdavis> How can I get network-manager to not manage eth1 and eth2?
<mneptok> AlonzoTG: using Ubuntu? or a derivative?
<qw[Russian]> help me please update system
<AlonzoTG> yeah, ubuntu, it was hard getting it on a 4 gb root partition (+ 8gb USB), but I managed.
<brontosaurusrex> qw[Russian], sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<truexfan81> why would a keyring pass created in mate not be accepted in xfce?
<mneptok> AlonzoTG: there used to be Ubuntu Netbook Remix for netbooks. the full Ubuntu desktop is going to perform a la Windows 7. use Lubuntu or Xubuntu, or learn enough to do a minimal install and install a very lightweight desktop environment.
<Domincii> Could someone give me some help with POL? or is there an appropriate irc for that?
<MonkeyDust> what's POL?
<myhero> MonkeyDust: how to other channel with this channel opened  ?
<mneptok> Domincii: /join #playonlinux
<myhero> how to join*
<MonkeyDust> myhero  type /join #other_channel
<myhero> MonkeyDust: will this channel be closed or it will also be opened side by side ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  side by side
<myhero> MonkeyDust: yea did it...it opened side by side....thnx
<myhero> MonkeyDust: what is this - [22:15] BluesKaj [BluesKaj@gateway/shell/trekweb.org/x-phualngqclvqqmgp] requested CTCP VERSION from myhero: ??
<BluesKaj> it tells me which irc client you are running , myhero
<myhero> BluesKaj: ok...i am on browser webchat irc
<BluesKaj> yes
<myhero> is there any guide on how to install from tarball and how to install ppa ?
<OnlyMAJ> i can't use vpn & socks.which proxy you offer ??
<OnlyMAJ> i can't use vpn & socks.which proxy you offer ??
<reed> what filesystem on SSD? seems that it makes no difference, just double checking
<myhero> BluesKaj: is there any guide on how to install from tarball and how to install ppa ?
<BluesKaj> !ppa | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<myhero> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<BluesKaj> !tar | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<myhero> BluesKaj: but how to install from tarball ?
<reed> myhero, it depends on the content of the tarball
<reed> myhero, a tarball is like a zip file, it may contain a binary executable or source code that needs to be built
<BluesKaj> myhero, there is usually a readme file, an install text file to guide installation
<myhero> reed: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/ BluesKaj this is the tarball...i want to install it....i am doing as said in the install text file but still problems
<BluesKaj> myhero, if you can find a deb version of the same file it would be much easier that having to compile
<myhero> BluesKaj: i looked for deb but looks like its not available
<llutz> myhero: " Last Update: 2011-09-03" are you sure you want to use that?
<reed> an IRC client?
<BluesKaj> myhero, then you need to install build-essential and  perhaps cmake as well , these are required to compile apps from source
<llutz> !compile | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<llutz> !checkinstall | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<AndChat|336756> you guys eating?
<myhero> llutz: BluesKaj if u can find any newer pre compiled versions coz i looked for them but to no avail. and i need to learn this tarball coz everytime it comes from somewhere or the other
<hal1> could someone tell me the best way to disable avahi, please?
<jticket> Speech disabled.
<myhero> llutz: BluesKaj - MonkeyDust recommended a deb version but its too old and for karmic
<BluesKaj> myhero, like i said extract the file and look for the "Readme" and "Install" text files in the extracted folder , these are very straight forward instructions and easy to follow
<sayers> sudo dpkg -i test.deb
<jticket> Disabled freenode speech.
<myhero> also one question - does compiling app on local system gives a better and smoother performing app as compared to pre-compiled deb or ppa build ?
<myhero> i do sudo dpkg -E -G -i *.deb
<bekks> myhero: No.
<BluesKaj> myhero, not really , they're just packaged differently , unless of course one is newer than the other
<myhero> bekks: no for what ? my question or my pkg command option ?
<myhero> dpkg*
<myhero> BluesKaj: ok
<bekks> myhero: On your question
<myhero> ok
<Gycklarn> Is anyone here good with shell scripting? I want to write an "if" statements like the following pseudo-code: "if $variable is either A, B org C, then..." Anyone know the easiest way to do this?
<reed> myhero, you don't need to build from source in modern systems... it's time wasted, unless you're learning how to build from source :)
<Gycklarn> s/org/or
<ikonia> Gycklarn: a "case"
<brontosaurusrex> Gycklarn, /j #bash
<Gycklarn> ikonia, ty. brontosaurusrex, I'll take a look, thanks!
<myhero> reed: i really wanna learn coz where ever you go...its not necessary that you will have deb or ppa but you will get the tarball for sure
<reed> myhero, never had to deal with a tarball since 1998
<reed> myhero, modern distributions have all the software you need :) and it comes in a very nice 'app store' fashion
<reed> if the software is not packaged is usually a good sign that it's crap
<myhero> reed: problem is that apps get updated by makers and on their site with tarball but it stays outdated on repos for a long time, so its looking like everyone should have the knowledge of handling tarball
<wilee-nilee> reed, Could you generalize the fud just a little more to convince everyone.
<azm> hello,  Itried to isntall ubuntu twice on different partitions andeven crearted separate /boot but after installation it alawys loads windows 7
<azm> without any grub
<azm> I tried the chroot metoohd/live cd method
<azm> everything
<myhero> reed: yea you are right bu this is not necessary on all occassions...like if you want winrar for ubuntu and when you go on their site then there is no deb or ppa available but what you get is tarball
<azm> when I installed ubuntu in past it always automatucally installed grub
<azm> why not now ?
<reed> myhero, that's my point, you don't need winrar
<reed> myhero, install unrar and all your rars will uncompress with the normal compress application from gnome/kde whatever
<RiXtEr> Hello all, is there a way through apt to upgrade to 12.10 yet?
<wilee-nilee> azm, download this to a live cd, run the bootinfo summary and post the http where its at. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<myhero> reed: you don't need it and maybe some others too...but think in general.....i have switched from win to linux recently and i love winrar so besides i don't need it but stilli want to keep it....just feels a lil bit at home win feeling
<wilee-nilee> azm, The bootscript will cut through the 20 questions and outline your setup so we can actually help.
<reed> myhero, nobody needs winrar on Ubuntu! that's my point. If it's not packaged, it's not needed because Ubuntu has its own native/better way to deal with that
<reed> myhero, I understood you switched recently, you need to learn the new way :)
<wilee-nilee> RiXtEr, I don't believe so, you might ask on the development channel #ubuntu+1
<reed> and the new way is: search for software in the software center, not on google... Ubuntu has it all
<RiXtEr> wilee-nilee, thanks.
<myhero> reed: yes anyways thats the whole reason behind learning tarball
<myhero> reed: winrar was just an example
<reed> myhero, tarball are *not* necessary either
<reed> myhero, you need an IRC client: xchat-gnome
<myhero> reed: means ?
<MonkeyDust> myhero  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<reed> myhero, if you're studying how to develop software then go ahead and start tooling with source code
<myhero> reed: why ? is this webchat not enough ? i have irssi installed
<reed> myhero, but if you just need an IRC client, a compress/uncompress for rar files, anything search in  the Software Center
<jaslap> msg nickserv identify 911my2rightlegs
<reed> if that fails, search on Google but whatever you find, if it's not packaged for Ubuntu usually it means it's bad software or too young to be trusted
<reed> jaslap, change your password :)
<jaslap> :(
<gordonjcp> jaslap: fayle
<myhero> reed: ok i get your point
<gordonjcp> jaslap: fwiw I've never been convinced about 911s either
<gordonjcp> jaslap: or any other sort of Porsche
<jaslap> eh while that is a nice car, it's irrelevant
<qw[Russian]> help me i didn't see in desktop gadjet
<jaslap> well, it's a good thing that wasn
<jaslap> t
<jaslap> my bank password :)
<martin__2> hi :0
<martin__2> * :)
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], until you learn to follow suggestions/instructions , most prople aren't going to help you since you don't follow them the first time.
<Kittens> sure do love this slow installation
<Kittens> oh well
<martin__2> quit
<Lord_Zero> whats the difference between /etc/motd and /run/motd?
<doug1> Anyone know how I can get dch to turn 1.0.9 into 1.0.10...? You wouldn't think it's hard, but ...
<Lord_Zero> doug1: find a .deb and instal it with dpkg perhaps?
<doug1> Lord_Zero: Sorry?
<edgy> Hi, I want to configure my laptop as a hotspot for my mobile so I from network options I added a new connection and made it share and now it got an ip address, but when I scan from my mobile I don't see it
<trism> doug1: dch -v 1.0.10; ? the manpage says it should increment with -i for native packages but I'm still getting ubuntu1 in precise so not sure otherwise
<infosociety> good afternoon everyone.
<infosociety> does anyone have time to help me for a minute?
<infosociety> quick question about removing a file from my source list
<wilee-nilee> infosociety, This channel works as ask the specific question not a plea for help.
<infosociety> fair enough.
<infosociety> unable to delete a file from etc/sources.list.d/
<doug1> trism: yeah, -i does weird stuff.
<doug1> trism: it wants to turn 1.0.9 into 1.0.9ubuntu1 ....
<wilee-nilee> infosociety, several methods here. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/how-to-use-launchpad-ppa-add-remove.html
<g0hww> hiya. I'm using 12.04 on x86_64.  i've been experiencing crackling sounds when playing Kerbal Space Program in wine for a while, but their quite faint compared to the roar of rocket engines and explosions, so I've not been to bothered by them.  Now I'm feeding my ham radio transmitter  with with soundcard generated  audio and it is being transmitted along with significant crackling sounds.  I've read reports of this issue on 64 bit systems
<g0hww> , but seen no conclusive solutions.  Any ideas?
<infosociety> alright, tyvm will start to read and hopefully it will answer my question.. very much appreciated.
<xocolatl_> hi, I have an interesting problem.  since yesterday (or maybe the day before) my ubuntu 12.04 won't keep the screen off.  I leave the lid up on my laptop and after a few minutes of inactivity the screen goes out (normal) but then a minute later it comes back on (not normal), and then off and on again forever.  please help fix
<xocolatl_> I do not recall changing any settings recently
<xocolatl_> perhaps a recent unity update did it?
<wilee-nilee> xocolatl_
<wilee-nilee> \
<xocolatl_> wilee-nilee, yes?
<wilee-nilee> xocolatl_ sorry mistaken enter press. ;)
<xocolatl_> no problem.  do you have any idea what I can look at for this problem?
<wilee-nilee> xocolatl_, Not really sorry.
<xocolatl_> kthx
<doug1> God knows why ubuntu packaging is so damned complicated.
<crizis> doug1,  checkinstall -D -y = easy :D
<snype> hi
<snype> where can i find some hacker help?
<xangua> nycsd: wrong channel, wrong network :)
<repigoz> МДК
<wilee-nilee> snype, be prepared to be pwnd if you do. ;)
<doug1> crizis: Dunno what that is.
<fluitfries> i am using UNetBootin to make a USB with Edubuntu.  can someone please tell me what partition scheme and filesystem type i need to have on the USB??
<LoOoD> Does anyone know why this part of the preseed for raid isn't picking up the mount options? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256483/
<crizis> doug1, doesn't really make "proper" packages with dependensies, but good for your own usage
<crizis> doug1, replace 'make install' with 'checkinstall -D -y' and you get .deb out of it
<xangua> fluitfries: fat32 should be enought, remember Unetbootin will wipe all the data in the usb stick
<fluitfries> xangua, master boot record, and fat32?
<fluitfries> xangua, unetbootin doesn't seem to like my ubuntu-created ntfs :(
<oopepe> Hi, i dont have access to ubuntu atm. Could someone post the /etc/default/tomcat7 file somewhere please?
<Doxin> what's the idiom for compiling something in a build dir? I recal cding to the build dir and then invoking make in the source dir somehow. anyone got any pointers?
<doug1> crizis: oh... awesome.... yet another toolchain...
<bobweaver> Doxin,  what  are you using ? cmake autotools ?
<Doxin> bobweaver: i'm not quite sure, it's not my code.
<Doxin> bobweaver: what I'd usually do is just ./configure; make;
<bobweaver> Doxin,  it is good to keep the build dir clean for when you want to package easy way with cmake would be to go to source dir and mkdir build ; cd build  ; cmake ../  -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/path_were_it_installs       then you can clean up with a simple rm build
<bobweaver> Doxin,  where did you get the code ?
<bobweaver> Doxin,  can I see the it ?
<Doxin> bobweaver: trying to compile gcc at the moment if it helps
<Doxin> bobweaver: so ftp://ftp.nluug.nl/mirror/languages/gcc/releases/gcc-4.7.2/gcc-4.7.2.tar.bz2 [large download]
<ikonia> Doxin: why are you building gcc ?
<bobweaver> What you are building gcc ? why ?
<Doxin> ikonia: because I can.
<ikonia> Doxin: why ?
<Gallomimia> excuse me i'm trying to get a quick answer about the better-than-cron services such as inetd available in ubuntu server 12.04. more likely i just want to know what's installed by default
<ikonia> Doxin: and you can't, that's why you're asking in here
<gyre007> can anyone tell me why in the heck does the following logrotate not work...Im banging my head against the table...https://gist.github.com/3821836
<Doxin> ikonia: I can, I just need some help on a specific nicety
<luist> where can i put a script to run on startup?
<ikonia> Doxin: why are you doing this ?
<gyre007> running out of ideas...even when I force it by running logrotate mongodb....still the mongo file is not rotated
<ikonia> Doxin: gcc is pacakged for ubuntu
<gyre007> arrgh
<bobweaver> Doxin,  you can install from repo  and  sudo update-alternatives --config gcc
<ikonia> Doxin: you can just install the package
<Gallomimia> also i have a failure in motd- service and don't understand how to fix
<Doxin> ikonia: I know,
<Doxin> ikonia: I *want* to compile gcc
<ikonia> Doxin: why ?
<Gallomimia> luist: you COULD make a crontab that says @restart command
<Doxin> ikonia: because why not?
<ikonia> Doxin: for what purpose, it can have a serious impact onyour machine
<ikonia> Doxin: why do something like that for no-reason, you must have a reason
<Doxin> ikonia: I'll make sure to use a chroot
<bobweaver> ikonia,  +1 on the impact that it can have
<ikonia> Doxin: why do this though ? what value do you hope to get
<Gallomimia> no that's a terrible premise
<Doxin> ikonia: why is this important?
<Gallomimia> if you want to do something for the sake of doing it do it.
<luist> Gallomimia: well what about rc.d? isnt it better?
<ikonia> Doxin: why can you just not answer as people with experience may have other options if you explain what you are trying to do and why
<lcars47> anyone know where I can get a voice stress analysis package?
<Doxin> ikonia: I'm trying to compile gcc.
<ikonia> Doxin: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Doxin> ikonia: 12
<ikonia> Doxin: why are you trying to build gcc, to what end ?
<ikonia> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.112ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Doxin> ikonia: for fun and for profit
<ikonia> Doxin: please give a real answer, I don't know why you are being so evasive
<Gallomimia> and also inet.d and someone suggested using xinetd which i've dabbled in on an old mac distro
<Doxin> ikonia: for the same reason I built a jet engine in my back yard. I'm not being evasive, I have no other reason than "because why not".
<Gallomimia> its a good reason.
<ikonia> Doxin: you're on your own then, people don't just do this for no-reason
<Gallomimia> awesome attitude
<ikonia> there must be something , a learning exercise, a benifit you think you may get
<Gallomimia> we need more people like ikonia on irc
<lcars47> I do crazy stuff for no reason also.
<Doxin> ikonia: WHY do you need to know this? it is in no way relevant to the answer
<Gallomimia> ikonia: everything you do is a learning experience. even reading this channel
<Doxin> ikonia: it has no benefit besides knowing how to do it.
<bobweaver> Doxin,  just set up the confiure file to install to where you want like a sandbox but then again this is gcc so that is hard
<MasterOfDisaster> Doxin: did you try starting with the src deb? IIRC the gcc configure script is nasty
<piglit> i get the following:
<piglit> udevd [93] worker 102 terminated by signal 11 (segmentation fault)
<qw[Russian]> help me after update and upgrade my OS is very very brakes, to be exact a sound! and picture!
<Doxin> Masduqe|Off: every configure script is nasty. I started with a source tarball
<bobweaver> configure --prefix=/some./place
<Doxin> bobweaver: that's just the install dir though, isn't it?
<ikonia> Doxin: the documentation for building gc is on gnu.org
<piglit> udevd [93] worker [102] failed while handling /devices/pnp0/00:01
<trism> Doxin: if you are just curious, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/chapter05/introduction.html walks you through building the whole toolchain, but kind of offtopic here
<bobweaver> Doxin,  correct
<ikonia> Doxin: if you want to do it because you can - I suggest you read this
<piglit> anyone got a idea what to do with it?
<ikonia> trism: that's not a good idea
<rhizmoe> why do i have so much trouble with copy/paste? seems like most apps don't respond to either ^v/c nor ctrl-shift v/c
<rhizmoe> do i have to go back to the 80s and use shift-del?
<Doxin> trism: hmm, was hoping for a shorter answer, but thanks :P
<MasterOfDisaster> rhizmoe: select with mouse -> press middle mouse button to paste
<MasterOfDisaster> rhizmoe: easy enough?
<ikonia> Doxin: if you follow that link from trism your gcc will not be sane
<g105b> Hi all. When out with my laptop I want to communicate within my office LAN as if I were there - is this what a VPN is for?
<ikonia> Doxin: be warned
<e> hi all
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: yes
<trism> ikonia: it doesn't replace the system toolchain
<bobweaver> Doxin,  I also say that this is a good read http://developer.gnome.org/anjuta-build-tutorial/3.2/anjuta-build-tutorial.html
<ikonia> trism: I didn't say it did
<bobweaver> there is also a great autotools book out there
<Gallomimia> q105b that is one of VPN's many uses
<g105b> ok, so to connect to my office network via a VPN, do I need a VPN server or can I just use my office's router?
<Guest18869> I have a question, ho is ready to help ?:)
<Gallomimia> depends how sophistocated it is
<Doxin> bobweaver: thanks
<bobweaver> though auto tools is kinda off topic but it is out there and it is great
<bobweaver> Doxin,  ^^
<wilee-nilee> !help > Guest18869
<ubottu> Guest18869, please see my private message
<Gallomimia> g105b a simple box which you have access to on the LAN in the office would suffice as your "server"
<xangua> rhizmoe: use a clipboard manager :)
<Cyberspaceloa> Doxin: thanks for being persistent, because now I have some more documentation to read through
<Doxin> Cyberspaceloa: hm?
<bobweaver> Doxin,  for what it is worth I just got done reading this http://books.google.com/books?id=HBbKghM2fGYC&printsec=frontcover&dq=autotools+book&source=bl&ots=wYIYKRhPom&sig=JveVLOxWuuGPMC5DMZM3V1Qs2Ao&hl=en&sa=X&ei=PC9rUPm7O-y30QHMk4GwDQ&ved=0CC8Q6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=autotools%20book&f=false               and it was a great book !!
<g105b> Gallomimia, great, so I need to install VPN server software onto this box?
<Guest18869> anyone has a hp6910p with radeon graphics and ubuntu 12.10 installed?
<Doxin> bobweaver: found my answer though, thanks.
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: as Gallomimia implied, ssh can be rigged to do this: http://www.math.hmc.edu/computing/support/ssh/vpn/
<Cyberspaceloa> Doxin: I'm just sympathizing that people are acting like you're crazy or something, when you're experimenting
<Cyberspaceloa> Doxin: however, I hope you have a spare box to mess around with this stuff
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: let the title be a warning though :)
<wilee-nilee> Guest18869, Please address the actual problem in the form of a question, that is how the channel works. ;)
<Gallomimia> thanks for that MasterOfDisaster. saving
<bobweaver> Cyberspaceloa,  have you ever compiled gcc ?
<ineedguru> hu anybody
<ineedguru> hi
<Cyberspaceloa> bobweaver: no, I can't afford to mess with my system right now
<g105b> MasterOfDisaster: thanks... I've never dealt with VPN before so this is all new to me. Trouble is, in the office there may be no PCs turned on, only printers/network drives/etc (these are the devices I will want access to)
<Gallomimia> hi
<Cyberspaceloa> bobweaver: however, I wouldn't mind messing around with it out of curiosity at a later stage
<blackboxer> .
<Gallomimia> some network drives are capable of this capability
<Doxin> Cyberspaceloa: I know how to make it not break stuff :P
<Gallomimia> but the router is what you are going to need to mess with as primary. to open ports obviously
<Doxin> Cyberspaceloa: and a reinstall doesn't take too long anyways.
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: ususally you have a VPN node/server/box dedicated to provide an entry point into a remote network
<Gallomimia> some routers can VPN, some claim they can and fail miserably, and some don't even try
<g105b> MasterOfDisaster: ok I understand. Maybe I would want to use the office connection as proxy?
<bobweaver> Cyberspaceloa,  yeah it is not a good idea because so many things use it. Like I had to compile 3.X the other day for HTK and lets just say that it was not the easy thing to do and HTK is still not working correctly
<ineedguru> excuse me do you know wher i can speak armenia?)
<Gallomimia> your office router might be slightly sophisticated and only allow VPN as a client. in which case set up a box in your house to be the server
<bobweaver> !armenia
<ineedguru> yes
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: as suggested, a router capable of running a sshd can be used for this. a more sane approach would be openvpn, or something like a cisco asa vpn gateway
<Cyberspaceloa> bobweaver: yeah, I wouldn't even attempt on a machine that I need to consistently work
<Gallomimia> but that might route all traffic from the office into the house. in which case you can get fired for breaking corporate network security
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: depending, of course, on intended usage
<Gallomimia> if you can't keep computers on in the office, consider using one of these: www.raspberrypi.com
<bobweaver> ineedguru,  I am sure that there is a channel what it is on the other hand IDK
<bobweaver> !ar | ineedguru
<ubottu> ineedguru: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<g105b> Gallomimia: I have one of those!
<bobweaver> nopr
<ineedguru> ups
<Gallomimia> i do too
<Gallomimia> use it as your server. put it in a nice case and lay it next to the router
<Gallomimia> call it "MAIL" or something. put a label on it and say its important don't unplug
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b, Gallomimia: lucky. mine still hasn't shipped :)
<bobweaver> Gallomimia,  legos are awesome for PI
<Gallomimia> really? i've had it for months
<Gallomimia> i heard!
<ineedguru> thnx
<Gallomimia> do you know a link to a design for a case?
<g105b> Gallomimia: So I can use the PI as a VPN server in the office?
<Gallomimia> its a PC right?
<forgotmynick> Does Ubuntu support Intel i7 3930K ?
<Gallomimia> it uses low power and people won't notice it as a computer that's on to be shut down
<MasterOfDisaster> g105b: yes
<bobweaver> Gallomimia,  http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/tag/cases
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: it's not very fast
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: well, compared to a "normal" desktop
<gordonjcp> Gallomimia: it doesn't cost anything to try though
<Gallomimia> who cares all he wants it for is vpn routing
<ineedguru> aim sory one more. where i can read good book for linux administration? but whit many practical exemples?
<xangua> !ot | ineedguru
<ubottu> ineedguru: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bobweaver> ineedguru,  there are books in the softwarecenter
<g105b> I'll start playing with my PI right away - all I've been using it for is playing video on my home TV, waiting for something useful to come up ... here it is :)
<jackdup> ineedguru, http://www.tldp.org
<willdabeast> Question, I am trying to create a bootable win xp usb to use through Virtual Box. Can you use usb's to boot in Virtual Box?
<ineedguru> thank you jackdup
<llutz> ineedguru: http://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/
<bobweaver> wildc4rd,  can you mount the image from the usb on a loop and then press f12 when booting virtual box ?
<willdabeast> bobweaver are you talking to me?
<bobweaver> sorry willdabeast
<bobweaver> willdabeast,  yeah
<willdabeast> bobweaver - well as of now i have just copied the files from a windows xp install disk over to a NTFS Boot flagged usb, seeing if that will work too
<fluitfries> willdabeast, i think you can do all that, i would use unetbootin to make your usb tho
<fluitfries> willdabeast, then tell your VM to boot off the USB
<willdabeast> fluitfries VM doesn't have a usb boot option I don't think, as far as the settings go. I don't know about F12 yet during boot
<fluitfries> willdabeast, for USB support you need to make an empty filter in the machine as well
<fluitfries> willdabeast, i've booted virtualbox off lots of stuff, i'd be surprised if it could not do that.
<willdabeast> fluitfries yea I got that done, will unetbootin allow me to create a windows xp install? I thought it was only for linux installs
<fluitfries> also when you boot your VM there is a funtion key to press for a boot-time menu as well
<fluitfries> willdabeast, yes, it claims to do so.
<ineedguru> !armenia
<bobweaver> willdabeast,  that is why I say plug the usb in and mount the iso then set the cd drive in the VBox to be the usb mounted iso ? maybe ? then On boot you can press f12 or you can set in settings
<CyberGabber> If he's using the OSE-version of Virtualbox, there is no USB option i believe.
<bobweaver> !am | ineedguru
<fluitfries> CyberGabber, yea, that may be true.
<willdabeast> I don't think its ose... how do I check
<ineedguru> !am | ineedguru
<ineedguru> =)
<fluitfries> bobweaver, he shouldn't need to fool vbox, it should be capable of usb boot.
<xangua> !en | bobweaver: ineedguru stop guessing, there seems to be no 'armenia' channel
<ubottu> bobweaver: ineedguru stop guessing, there seems to be no 'armenia' channel: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xangua> at least not an ubuntu related
<thebananafish> hey all I followed a guide on stackexchange to secure sftp and chroot it. but now I can't ssh in as anyone
<bobweaver> xangua,  yeah I was looking and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport says am is it
<thebananafish> luckily I have webmin so I can still edit the config
<willdabeast> So how do I check if it is OSE?
<fluitfries> willdabeast, also remember that you don't need to boot via USB to install a VM, you can simply use the ISO file...
<xangua> willdabeast: did you install it from ubuntu repository¿
<fluitfries> willdabeast, probably in the about menu, or look at the package you used for install
<willdabeast> fluitfries The problem is getting the iso file, I can't find a program to create an iso file in linux
<willdabeast> xangua and fluitfries - I installed it through the software center
<crimsonmane> willdabeast: brasero does it
<bobweaver> willdabeast,  have ou tried k3B ?
<bobweaver> you *
<fluitfries> willdabeast, lol, well there are plenty of ways, yea brasero will do it from your cd or dvd
<xangua> willdabeast: then it is, go to the virtualbox web and download the propietary there
<crimsonmane> in pretty much any burner program you tell it the destination is "image file"
<CyberGabber> willdabeast: http://tuxarena.blogspot.nl/2009/03/4-ways-to-create-cddvd-iso-images-in.html
 * fluitfries nods to crimsonmane 
<willdabeast> fluitfries haha well thats handy, bobweaver no, crimsonmane ill try that xangua alright thanks :)
<CyberGabber> willdabeast: K3b will dot the job ;-)
<willdabeast> will it not work by just copying the cd boot files to an ntfs boot usb?
<bobweaver> willdabeast,  k3b is powerful
<fluitfries> willdabeast, no, you need boot records, flags, certain filesystem types sometimes...  etc
<fluitfries> willda definitely use unetbootin
<willdabeast> fluitfries, i gparted it as ntfs and set a boot flag, but i guess i need bootrecords too?
<fluitfries> i just made one with unetbootin and i needed to use fat32 when i made it in linux, ntfs wouldnt work
<fluitfries> willdabeast, i think unetbootin will take care of that question for you is what i'm saying
<fluitfries> i created a mbr part scheme, then fat32 partition, then unetbootin with my ISO, done.
 * Gallomimia hopes ineedguru will start the armenia channel for ubuntu and linux afficianados
<willdabeast> fluitfries gotcha thanks. And thanks everyone :) love using this channel.
<fluitfries> willdabeast, np, good luck, thanks
<qw[Russian]> prompt please as to me to disconnect function of blocking of the screen if at me the mouse costs in idle times
<enzo> ciao
<qw[Russian]> i search
<qw[Russian]> )
<genii-around> qw[Russian]: xset dpms force off
<Captain_Claw> Hey. I don't need to install a firewall on Ubuntu 12.04, right?  Because all the incoming connections are blocked by default..
<MonkeyDust> Captain_Claw  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<MonkeyDust> Captain_Claw  this may be more useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewall
<sssilver> Hello everyone. I'm installing Ubuntu, however my mouse doesn't work in the installer (it's an ancient Compaq PS/2 mouse). I work fine with the keyboard, however on the step where I need to create partitions, some necessary buttons are not focusable by keyboard. What should I do?
<azm> hi, I reinstalled grub via chroot from live enviroment but it still loads windows loade
<azm> *loader
<azm> can some one help please ?
<tozen> azm, seem u r installed grub on wrong place
<IDWMaster> Hi. Is there a way on Intel Atom chips to artificially increase the screen resolution (which was possible in Windows via a registry setting change)?
<azm> tozen, but I have only dev/sda
<azm> how do  Ifind where is mbt then
<azm> sda1 is windows ,sda2 is ubuntu
<azm> simple
<Max77> hy all
<tozen> azm do u have flash drive with live cd?
<IDWMaster> Hi
<azm> tozen, life cd
<tozen> azm WAIT now!
<IDWMaster> Anyone know if it's possible to use display downscaling for artificially higher resolutions on Ubuntu?
<azm> tozen, sorry ?
<gyre007> is there any equivalent of rpm -V in Ubuntu ?
<tozen> azm, load ur live cd, them tipe in terminal: sudo fdisk -l and check where is ur ubunru installed
<IDWMaster> rpm -V?
<IDWMaster> What's that supposed to do?
<ikonia> rpm will do nothing on ubuntu
<azm> tozen, already did that all
<ikonia> it's a redhat option
<azm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<IDWMaster> What's it supposed to do in Redhat
<IDWMaster> What's it supposed to do in Redhat?
<ikonia> IDWMaster: join #fedora and ask
<tozen> azm so tell me where is it
<thor> hi, some knows how to run a .bat archive in wine?
<azm> I dont remember tozen
<azm> tozen, its /dev/sda6
<tozen> azm, u need to do it now or i can't help u, all is up to u
<tozen> azm,ok
<tozen> azm, them pop in terminal sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<azm> I did that already
<IDWMaster> OK. rpm -V in Redhat verifies the integrity of the package repository
<IDWMaster> Equivalent in Ubuntu I suppose would be to do a sudo apt-get update
<tozen> azm, and after that sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<IDWMaster> In Ubuntu that usually lets me know if there's something wrong with the packages
<IDWMaster> like if there's a bad signature or something
<ikonia> IDWMaster: I know what rpm does - it's nothing of value to ubuntu
<IDWMaster> gyre007 asked what the Ubuntu equivalent was
<IDWMaster> so I was looking it up for him
<azm> tozen, I will have to connect to irc from live cd
<FKppi> hi, i'm starting to use irc in ubuntu, so i would like to know what is the best irc client for Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<azm> thanks for help tho
<tozen> azm, try also sudo update-grub --output=/mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg if u been installed windows before ubuntu
<IDWMaster> What are you using now?
<xangua> !best | azm
<ubottu> azm: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ThinkT510> FKppi: no such thing as best
<xangua> upss
<themindbenders> crypters
<BinaryMaster> Question: I am trying to manage some of my desktops remotely doing the following gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true but I am getting a nasty error message * (process:10955): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=74a4d32435da9d2957d430d500000008 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n   I have tried as a user account and with sudo b
<BinaryMaster> oth give the same results any ideas?
<BinaryMaster> Sorry this is 12.04 desktop that I am running this on
<scatterp> ikonia,  sorry didnt see your reply some how it didnt flash up i am runing ubuntu 12.04
<BinaryMaster> Question(Ubuntu Desktop 1204): I am trying to manage some of my desktops remotely doing the following gsettings set org.gnome.Vino enabled true but I am getting a nasty error message.  Any ideas?
<Siegel-> i have a powershot sx100 is canon camera. plugging it through the usb cable works, the photos even show on my computer, as i try to open one of them no program is able to. cant transfer them onto my computer. do i need to download a driver? how can i knonw if ubuntu (latest version) supports this model?
<L3mce> BinaryMaster: I have no idea what you are doing but you might have to set DISPLAY, just based on the error.
<BinaryMaster> thank you L3mce
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, are you shooting in Raw?
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: what is Raw?
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, its on the camera if the images are stored in RAW format you need to find support for the file
<L3mce> Siegel-: he means raw data format rather than, say, a .jpg... what are you trying to open them with?
<Praxi> when I want to check permissions, I did a ls -l, is there a flag that shows me the numerical representation of drwxrwxrwx like 777 or whatever?
<Siegel-> L3mce: BinaryMaster when they show up on my computer the ending is .jpg
<Poapfel> hello
<Poapfel> anybody who could help me with setting up a static ipv6 adress with a ubuntu server?
<L3mce> Siegel-: then I will need the actual error with a specific program.
<jrib> Praxi: read stat's man page
<Siegel-> L3mce: okay there is an error with image viewer. ill tell you in a minute
<scatterp> Hi i Have a samsung webcamera and after looking at the windows inf file i discovered some vid/pids that were not mentioned when i do lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255860/ specificlly 093a:010f which is listed here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_MR97310A.html my problem is i am not sure how to get this running could any one help me out ? i did find http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca-2.15.18.tar.gz which i was able to make and make install h
<scatterp> ow ever i cant modprobe gspca or mars so not sure what to do i am running ubuntu 12.04
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, oddly enough so do mine on my Canon T4i but I shoot in RAW so I end up having to use my mac with lightroom and an extension
<wilee-nilee> Poapfel, You might try #ubuntu-server
<nawledgebeats> hello
<L3mce> Siegel-: see if you can open them with GIMP.
<L3mce> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.12-1ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 4644 kB, installed size 12819 kB
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: this is bizarre. i just tried to open a photo to give you the error number and now they all open and i can switch images no problem. haha. its weird. how come??? how come it works now? and how can i count on it working the ext time
<Siegel-> L3mce: i have gimp, ill try that next time if it doesnt work
<nawledgebeats> hey guys so im trying to run an ./install.sh
<nawledgebeats> and its not working
<nawledgebeats> ps. im super noob
<jrib> nawledgebeats: ask the provider of the install.sh
<jrib> nawledgebeats: what are you installing exactly?
<oversize> is empathy realy the future of irc in ubuntu ? i just cant get warm with it ...  yet
<nawledgebeats> its supposed to be a "gnome" theme
<BinaryMaster> nawledgebeats, sudo chmod +x install.sh
<jrib> nawledgebeats: what are you installing *exactly*?
<nawledgebeats> thank you ill try that
<xangua> oversize: install other client, plenty of them
<cihhan> Hi all! I cant find xenstat library (xenstat.h) even though Xen and libxen-dev are both installed -- any idea?
<oversize> xangua: i loved konversation back when i used kde ... and "the others" (i know) are either dicusting or console based ... hm so the answer would be yes i guess if i ask for (sort of) official unity irc client.
<xangua>  oversize: xangua: i loved konversation back when i used kde - does something stops you from using it¿
<BluesKaj> oversize, well ,if you don't mind a few kde-libs, konversation is still a great client
<nawledgebeats> one sec sry guys
<oversize> sorry did not want to troll some1 here :) just  wanted to "use my new irc client" :)
<nawledgebeats> im at work :D
<ner0x> Where does cron store it's logs?
<L3mce> Praxi: if you just want an octal return try stat -c %n\ %a /path/to/dir/*
<L3mce> or reverse the %a and %n if you want permission first.
<scatterp> can i get some help with my webcam ?
<wilee-nilee> ner0x, You are asking this question here and debian stick to the channel of the OS you are running.
<KyleYankan> Hey #ubuntu, I'm having trouble making multimon work on my thinkpad x31 (older laptop). However, it seems that my soundcard isn't working at all, despite the correct module being loaded (snd-intel8x0)
<nawledgebeats> gnome shell theme
<nawledgebeats> thats what its called
<ner0x> wilee-nilee: I assumed it was debian but it seems the net admins changed it. Sorry I was misinformed.
<nawledgebeats> i read up on it online it said i need to execute the ./install.sh file
<wilee-nilee> ner0x, Ah I just realized that my mistake. ;(
<jrib> nawledgebeats: what are you installing *exactly*?
<ner0x> wilee-nilee: Not a problem. It's hard to tell IRC newb from regular users.
<nawledgebeats> installing a Gnome Theme
<nawledgebeats> mixtureD gnome shell theme
<jrib> nawledgebeats: so where did you get it?
<nawledgebeats> just a webpage
<jrib> !who | nawledgebeats
<nawledgebeats> online
<ubottu> nawledgebeats: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: multimon eh
<jrib> nawledgebeats: be *specific*
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: you need aoss
<nawledgebeats> thank you.
<luist> considering my app will run on many distros, how can i check if its ubuntu? i need something that returns true or false?
<gordonjcp> luist: why do you need to know?
<luist> gordonjcp: to set some paths accordingly
<llutz> luist: check "lsb_release"
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: it doesnt give me an error number, it only says somethig like this: "No images found in 'gphoto2://[usb:001,025]/DCIM/100CANON/IMG_0017.JPG'.", and this is while the picture is displayed as a thumbnail
<nawledgebeats> jrib I downloaded it from the internet it had a screenshot that looked really nice
<jrib> nawledgebeats: what webpage?
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: alsa-oss is already installed
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, Does your computer have a card reader?
<L3mce> Siegel-: displayed as a thumbnail in Nautilus?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: okay
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: and are you using it?
<nawledgebeats> jrib hmmm one sec
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: no.
<jrib> ner0x: why do you want to know? :x
<Siegel-> L3mce: 12.4
<FabioAbibi> there is a ubuntu server channel?
<Siegel-> L3mce: latest version, if thats the name then yes
<jrib> FabioAbibi: #ubuntu-server
<L3mce> Siegel-: Nautilus is the file manager for Ubuntu...
<nawledgebeats> jrib http://www.mediafire.com/?wvbro63epspp2b4
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: you need something like $ aoss ./multimon
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: Yeah, but no luck. I also tried using aplay to play .wav's, and /dev/random with no noise.
<jrib> nawledgebeats: where did you find that link...
<ner0x> jrib: ?
<FabioAbibi> jrib: thanx
<mikkel> Can anyone help me? I am having crashes
<jrib> ner0x: aren't you asking about where cron logs?
<Siegel-> L3mce: oh yes its in the cameras folder, adn then dcim....
<L3mce> Siegel-: while in the directory where you see the thumbnail, press ctrl + L  and paste the path at the top which appears
<ner0x> jrib: Yes.
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, can you import all the files using gPhoto ? check your cables it sounds like a lose connection between the camera and computer
<Siegel-> L3mce: ok
<cihhan> I cant find xenstat library (xenstat.h) even though Xen and libxen-dev are both installed -- any idea?
<Siegel-> L3mce: gphoto2://[usb:001,025]/DCIM/100CANON
<jrib> ner0x: so why do you want to know...? :)  (cron logs to /var/log/messages by default, but it also mails you output from your jobs as long as you've installed an mta)
<L3mce> I am guessing it doesnt like that path with those brackets
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: ok, ive tried two different cables.
<jrib> cihhan: that file isn't anywhere in the repositories
<Siegel-> L3mce: i see. what do i do about that
<ner0x> jrib: A job is failing to run. I'm under the assumping it's a PATH issue.
<BinaryMaster> how old is the camera?
<nawledgebeats> jrib http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MixtureD+Gnome-Shell+Theme?content=153941
<nawledgebeats> jrib there it is
<mikkel> I am having random crashes, can anyone help me?
<mihneadb> hello, I installed ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS on an UEFI system and I cannot find the efi_gop module. Any help, please?
<L3mce> cp them in nautilus to a  directory locally and edit them there
<jrib> nawledgebeats: thanks.  Now... are sure you are running gnome shell?
<L3mce> Siegel-: ^
<jrib> ner0x: redirect stdout and stderr somewhere and read it.  Or just fix the path issues and see if it works
<Siegel-> L3mce: dunno how to do that
<nawledgebeats> right now from the login screen i chose ubuntu
<luist> llutz: what is that supposed to do?
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, how old is the camera
<ner0x> jrib: Doing that now. Thanks.
<nawledgebeats> but i have the option for Gnome
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: im not sure. its a friends. im guessing around 2 years
<llutz> luist: read "man lsb_release" - print distribution-specific information
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: any luck yet?
<luist> llutz: well it gave me No LSB modules are available. 
<luist> llutz: so its not an option
<ActionParsnip> luist: thats normal
<genupulas> somebody http://askubuntu.com/q/195624/33833
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: No. None whatsoever. :-/
<L3mce> Siegel-: I use KDE... but at the top of Dolphin, we have a "split" button which will allow us to drag and drop from one dir to another in the same window... just open another file manager if you dont, and drag and drop one and see if you can open it locallyw ithout a problem.
<jrib> nawledgebeats: if you pastebin the contents of the install.sh, I'll try to make sure it's sane.  I don't know offhand how you install gnome shell themes
<ActionParsnip> luist: or you can use:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<luist> cant i just parse uname output and check for ubuntu?
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, you may just have to take it file by file.  If this is something you will be doing often you may want to run to walmart or like store and buy a memory card reader for like $15
<llutz> luist:  "lsb_release -i"
<croepha> I am trying to control a number of different ubuntu machines, automatically, I figure I can use https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html to keep them updated, but what if I wanted to install a new package on all of them?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: right, what are you trying to get multimon to do?
<Siegel-> L3mce: do i have another file manager?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: okay thats what ill do one sec
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: It is an older laptop, and I've never used the osund card, just modprobed the module, and turned up the audio in alsamixer. I want multimon to deocde DTMF tones.
<cihhan> jrib: so, what shoud i do?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: can i email it
<cihhan> i need to make some changes in the xentop
<L3mce> Siegel-: you can open multiple instances I mean
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: like I said, $ aoss ./multimon
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, ctrl+N for a new window
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: assuming you're in the directory where the multimon binary is
<Siegel-> L3mce: it would be the same manager. or do you mean a separate window ? like go into a different folder in a separate window? and then what? drag and drop a file into there?
<cihhan> jrib: i need to make some changes in xentop, and it requires xenstat library. So, do you have any suggestions?
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: yes this opens up the home folder
<L3mce> so... Siegel-... open your home directories "Pictures" directory for instance, and in another window open your camera and drag and drop a file, then double click the file locally.
<Siegel-> L3mce: ok let me try
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, now make a temp folder and drag and drop the files
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: ok
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: no luck. It launches multimon, and failes with an open:permission denied. So I do a sudo aoss multimon, and it executes, and waits for some tones to decode- with no return if I send a DTMF tones
<rollitup> hi all
<nawledgebeats> jrib: http://pastebin.com/3zWALqNm
<rollitup> has anyone gotten M-audio 1010LT soundcard to work with Ubuntu 12.04
<gordonjcp> rollitup: I've got it to work with older Ubuntus
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: check the permissions for your various sound devices
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: L3mce ok this works. now this is my problem: it takes a couple of minutes for all the files to load and only then will it even let me drag and drop. why may this be?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: that *should* work, but add the SCOPE decoder and check you're actually getting audio in
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: terminal only
<nawledgebeats> jrib: this just sucks bc i thought i was good with computers. . .
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: can you try a different decoder?
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, Camera maybe older then you thought or the computer is and is using usb 1.0
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: I haven't been able to find any
<nawledgebeats> jrib: lol
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<L3mce> Siegel-: because you are viewing it in thumbnail mode... It has to read all of your very large picture files and then convert then to thumbs, nd then display them
<rollitup> gordonjcp: how do i check permissions for audio devices ?
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: what is usb 1.0? my computer is from 2005
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: any luck?
<jrib> cihhan: I don't
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: Is there a cheap and drity way I can make sure the sound card is even working?
<jrib> cihhan: is xentop provided by ubuntu repositories?
<BinaryMaster> Siegel-, You can look into turning of thumbnail mode though not sure how myself
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: arecord and see if there's anything in the file?
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: its here http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9ca724d57508bba56a48531b33d61377429a875b
<jrib> nawledgebeats: I don't recommend you run this script as it copies things system-wide.  I'd suggest you only install it to your HOME
<cihhan> jrib: yeah, im using it
<gordonjcp> rollitup: what is the problem you're having?
<rollitup> i have no sound
<nawledgebeats> how exactly do i do that?
<rollitup> i also disabled the onboard sound driver from the bios as suggested in some similar issue threads
<nawledgebeats> jrib: right-click, run?
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: unable to create IPC semaphore
<nawledgebeats> jrib: on terminal command
<rollitup> i turned up the volume for all output channels in alsa mixer
<nawledgebeats> jrib: or*
<mac_12> how can I share internet connection between host and guest in virtualbox? (using NAT interface)
<rollitup> also have installed Mudita24
<willdabeast> Having an issue with UNetbootin, the usb drive is not being found on the dropdown list. The usb is mounted and has an ntfs filesystem.
<jrib> cihhan: so just do « apt-get source PACKAGE_FOR_XENTOP » and « sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGE_FOR_XENTOP »
<Siegel-> BinaryMaster: thats i guess in "view", but is it possible that all this trouble is only because of my kind of "old" hardware and that it just takes a bit time because the connection isnt ideal? i mean, after a couple of minutes all the files display and when i drag 'n drop, it works fine
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, is it mounted
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: ?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee yes
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: I did sudo arecord, and the test.wav file does show data
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee do i need to set a boot flag?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, whats the partition format?
<gordonjcp> so it's getting something in then
<Iva22> HI ALL! its very important to me. Who knew Mark Shuttleworth gay or not?
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee ntfs with nothing on it
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: try enabling ZVEI and whistling at it?
<g0hww> how can if force one of my soundcards to use 48kHz sample rate.  that rate is supported but is not the default rate.  i've tried editing /etc/pulse/daemon.conf but that had no effect.  can i do it with an ioctl?  in a script?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: I'm kind of running out of ideas here...
<Iva22> please?
<mac_12> if I open a browser in the guest I cannot surfing the web
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, hmm fat 32 is what you want I believe
<cihhan> jrib: ok let me check that :) thanks a lot :)
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee is it because win xp is older?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: you should be able to just copy the theme to ~/.themes and the icons to ~/.icons
<nawledgebeats> jrib: sry for all the questions im just super noob
<g0hww> its the playback (audio output) rate i need to set
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: Heh, I do always have the weird problems
<nawledgebeats> ohhh
<gordonjcp> g0hww: asound.conf maybe?
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Iva22> Who knew Mark personally?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: can you give me a terminal command for that?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, ISO are generally run a fat32 and with unetbootin
<jrib> nawledgebeats: some google hits suggest that gnome-tweak-tool may also be able to help you with this.  I don't know about it
<mac_12> what is that?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: if you don't want to use the terminal, you can just copy using the gui
<nawledgebeats> i tried gnome tweak tool
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee gotcha thanks :) you're always helpful.
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: No such luck with ZVEI. :-/
<mac_12> may I type this in the guest?
<Iva22> Only kids in channel?
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: if you run:  alsamixer   are all levels cranked and unmuted?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: what do you see inside the archive you downloaded?
<Iva22> #ubuntu-ru
<rollitup> yes
<g0hww> gordonjcp, i've tried it in .asoundrc which didn't help, but as i understand it that performs rate conversion and doesn't actually set the device rate
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: ping, a defacto connectivity tester on all OSes.
<nawledgebeats> jrib: icons etc
<BluesKaj> rollitup,  open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd_ice1712 , then either reboot or do sudo alsa force-reload , if theres no output from the reload , then reboot
<jrib> nawledgebeats: remember, be *specific*
<jrib> nawledgebeats: I am not behind your shoulder :)
<nawledgebeats> jrib: haha
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee is your rank in the forum linked to your irc rank?
<rollitup> I'll try that BluesKaj
<wilee-nilee> Iva22, those questions some offensive by the way are for #ubuntu-offtopic
<mac_12> ok I'm gonna try
<gordonjcp> rollitup: have you installed envy24control?
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, Not that I know of, I'm not even active on the forum, but support it.
<nawledgebeats> jrib: lets see "gnome-shell" "icons" "themes" install and uninstall .sh files
<rollitup> no i have installed mudita24 which is similar to that
<KenSharp> hi, I'm just about to upgrade a Hardy server to Precise and I get a lot of "No candidate ver:" messages, libffi4 being an example. would I be correct in assuming that this is simply because those packages don't exist in Precise?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: tbh the only way to sanity is to rewrite multimon so it doesn't require OSS
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: OSS went obsolete 15 years ago
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: in a terminal run:  ping -c 4 8.8.8.8
<rollitup> brb will try BluesKaj suggestions now
<willdabeast> wilee-nilee I saw your name on a few forum posts thats why I asked, you seemed active.
<guntbert> !ot | willdabeast
<ubottu> willdabeast: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: now if you're not exactly in a hurry for it, check my github repo in a week or two ;-)
<KyleYankan> Thanks gordonjcp. I'll keep messing with it.
<wilee-nilee> willdabeast, I have over 8000 posts I believe I was for some time.
<KyleYankan> gordonjcp: same username?
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: this *should* work
<ActionParsnip> KenSharp: you will need to upgrade to Lucid first, then to precise
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: yup
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: get it working on your local machine first
<KyleYankan> will do gordonjcp
<jrib> KenSharp: you can't upgrade directly from hardy to precise, you need to go through lucid
<ActionParsnip> KenSharp: remember to run a full backup first
<nawledgebeats> jrib: you said earlier to copy and paste the icons and themes folder, but to where would i copy them to?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: ~/.themes and ~/.icons/ though I'm confused by the fact that you have gnome-shell and themes.  So let me google some
<mac_12> I receive a msg saying network not found
<rhizmoe> MasterOfDisaster: i was talking about keyboard copy/paste, middle button or a clipboard manager are both annoying
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: ok, does the interface have an IP address?
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: mos def thank you.
<KenSharp> sorry, I meant Lucid! It was originally a Hardy installation...
<KenSharp> ActionParsnip, I have backed up :)
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: I'm using a modified version of it to decode EEA 5-tone signalling
<ActionParsnip> KenSharp: good lad
<gordonjcp> KyleYankan: it *does* work
<KenSharp> No candidate ver:  mysql-server-5.0
<KenSharp> No candidate ver:  mysql-server-5.1
<mac_12> I'm using virtualbox. I set up a network adapter named NAT within the settings but it does not show nothing about IP
<KenSharp> I don't even have them installed....
<Iva22> who knew?
<ActionParsnip> mac_12: I recommend a bridged network, you will get an IP from your home router on the system
<mac_12> ok I'm gonna try
<jrib> nawledgebeats: alright, first, create  ~/.icons and ~/.themes directories if they don't already exist.  Let me know when you've done that
<g0hww> oh, forgot to mention, the program that is having playback sample rate issues is using PortAudio
<Iva22> ubuntu-ops
<Iva22> #ubuntu-ops
<gordonjcp> g0hww: what's the program?
<DJones> Iva22: Stop that, this is a support channel
<mac_12> Actionparsnip: thank you
<g0hww> wspr - a ham radio program
<g0hww> built from source, not from repo
<gordonjcp> rollitup: right okay, I haven't tried mudita and I haven't got a desktop to put my 1010LT into just now
<BluesKaj> rollitup, also you can add the line,' options snd_ice1712 index=0 ', to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, with root permissions , then save the file .
<rollitup> back BluesKaj I tried what you suggested also rebooted but still no sound
<Iva22> what i just enter on second cjanel what u want?!?!?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: I did wonder if that was a callsign
 * gordonjcp <- MM0YEQ
<g0hww> so, my glitchy audio is getting transmitted all over the world. not a good advert :(
<rollitup> ok BluesKaj
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: sry but i dont know how to create those directories
<gordonjcp> g0hww: tbh I think your best bet is to stop pulse and let wspr get at the sound card directly
<Iva22> Who can help?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: go to nautilus (the file browser, then view -> show hidden files).  Make sure you are in your HOME directory (~ means your $HOME, which is usually /home/username).  Then you can create a new directory and name it ".icons".   Do the same for ".themes"
<L3mce> rollitup: can I see the output of sudo aplay -l
<elijah> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elijah> help!
<ActionParsnip> Iva22: what is the issue?
<g0hww> gordonjcp, can i stop pulse from using that card - i'd like to keep the rest of the sound system working on the laptop
<rollitup> I added the line do i need to reboot again BluesKaj ?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: I think so, but I'm not an expert; I tend to stop pulse by fairly brutal and unapproved means
<BluesKaj> rollitup, I also have a m-audio card , which works well , mine uses the snd_ice1724 driver
<BluesKaj> rollitup, no , try the also force-reload again
<gordonjcp> g0hww: did you use the .deb or build from source?
<g0hww> lol. yep. i'd shoot it in the face if i had a gun
<BluesKaj> alsa force-reload
<g0hww> source
<themindbenders> i want to watch fashion tv in my ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: I tried wspr a while back but it was such a bloody awful mess I gave up
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, do you have a tuner on your machine
<gordonjcp> g0hww: like pretty much all amateur radio software, it's an unmaintainable buggy pile of misfeatures with a hideous GUI loosely nailed onto the twitching corpse
<nawledgebeats> Jrib:
<nawledgebeats> jrib:oops
<rollitup> still no sound
<hannofcart> Hi, just installed 12.04 and seem to be having the strangest problems with my wireless. I have only one external usb wireless adapter, and yet lsusb shows two: http://codepad.org/U6GLCEof Also, I keep losing internet access. To be sure the connection to the wireless router seems intact but I can't access any websites.
<hannofcart> Could someone help me w.r.t what may be going wrong?
<BluesKaj> g0hww,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install alsa-base alsa-utils; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse
<themindbenders> wethepeople:nop
<BluesKaj> rollitup, how are you testing the sound ?
<elijah> Hey guys, how can I simulate MS Word copying on Ubuntu? Trying to test an input striper in Drupal
<elijah> *stripper
<rollitup> i had got it to work prior to formatting this machine  with the help of ActionParsnip in April but i did not document the steps that got it working, careless me
<g0hww> yeah, found that before.  build was painless this time, and it works pretty well, even on 64 bit, but both that and fldigi give me crackling audio with this signalink-usb device at 44.1kHz, which is its default.  all is good at 48kHz.  i've proven that the glitching is down to sample rate in gnuradio, but can't seem to get wspr running with 48k even though that is what it assumes
<hannofcart> Hi, just installed 12.04 and seem to be having the strangest problems with my wireless. I have only one external usb wireless adapter, and yet lsusb shows two: http://codepad.org/U6GLCEof Also, I keep losing internet access. To be sure the connection to the wireless router seems intact but I can't access any websites.
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, well git one
<rollitup> i am testing sound using the Test sound in All sound settings window
<willdabeast> Does anyone have a job that requires a background with linux? Don't think this is offtopic...
<BluesKaj> rollitup, was there any output from force-reload command ?
<themindbenders> wethepeople:suggest me one
<nawledgebeats> jrib: so where exactly again sry im not getting it
<rollitup> no not at all
<g0hww> gordonjcp, yep, just read your 'review' of wspr above. can't argue with that
<jrib> nawledgebeats: do you have nautilus open?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: want another example? Xastir
<nawledgebeats> jrib: im in the home folder
<L3mce> themindbenders: It might be on hulu... in which case you can use huludesktop
<gordonjcp> g0hww: want another example? Quisk
<BluesKaj> rollitup, ok do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: did you show hidden files? (so you see files that start with '.'?)
<nawledgebeats> jrib: view> show hidden folders
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, you on a laptop or desktop?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: yes.
<jrib> nawledgebeats: do you have a .icons directory?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: soundmodem, linrad, fldigi...
<themindbenders> wethepeople:laptop  lenovo y500
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: no
<g0hww> gordonjcp, god yes.  i had to hack that myself for a faster track update speed so i could plot ADS-B data. its a mess
<rollitup> no i have Mudita24 installed which is near to the M-Audio mixer interface that we get on windows
<hannofcart> there, i just got disconnected like i mentioned in my question :(
<gordonjcp> g0hww: fldigi isn't too bad but it's horribly crippled by using fltk
<jrib> nawledgebeats: right click on some white space there, and create a new folder.  Name it ".icons"
<gordonjcp> g0hww: I gave up on it and started writing my own APRS tracker
<g0hww> gordonjcp, but there is also tons of shite code that isn't ham radio related too
<nawledgebeats> jrib: does it need to be .icon or ~.icon etc?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: it's ".icons"
<nawledgebeats> jrib: sweet one sec
<gordonjcp> g0hww: yeah, there's commercial radio software like GPS tracking software for Mototrbo, pretty much any commercial radio programming tools, pretty much any dispatcher software...
<L3mce> themindbenders: http://www.prlog.org/11444190-fashiontv-launches-its-247-stream-on-youtube.html         they stream 24/7 on youtube... just... watch that...
<g0hww> at least gnuradio isn't crap
<nawledgebeats> jrib: so i made two ".icons" and ".theme"
<themindbenders> L3mce:thanx buddy
<Iva22> Any can help please?
<gordonjcp> g0hww: it's like there's some unwritten rule that any software to do with radio has to be written in Microsoft Visual Cobol for OS/2 95 by some guy who died ten years ago, with the GUI designed by a colour-blind orang-utan with an unrivalled collection of cortical lesions
<Iva22> Mark is Gay?
<gordonjcp> he could be, he seemed reasonably happy last time I saw him
<gordonjcp> I don't know what his stance on Enid Blyton is
<nawledgebeats> jrib: should i copy and paste the contents from the archive i downloaded?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: accordingly
<witakr> I'm backeria\
<g0hww> gordonjcp, yeah. at least the author of UI-View had the decency to take his shit source code to the grave with him
<jrib> nawledgebeats: ".themes", not ".theme"
<gordonjcp> g0hww: one thing I'd love to get time to work on is a UI chat plugin for libpurple
<gordonjcp> g0hww: "How Hard Can It Be?"
<nawledgebeats> jrib: right on i was worried about that
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, newegg.com
<gordonjcp> g0hww: get your mheard list and all right there in your chat proggie, integrated into the desktop
<jrib> nawledgebeats: so now go to the archive you downloaded and copy the "MixtureD" directory inside the "icons" directory in your archive to ~/.icons.  So in the end you should have ~/.icons/MixtureD
<themindbenders> wethepeople:u are best
<g0hww> gordonjcp, i wrote an AX.25 adapter for the Delay Tolerant Networking Research Group's DTN2 reference implementation.  That isn't shit code. But AFAIK, only me and my mate use it.
<gordonjcp> g0hww: if you're doing APRS or APRS-like tracking, take a look at this: https://github.com/gordonjcp/aprsmap
<WeThePeople> idk
<h00k> g0hww: also, please keep the language appropriate/family friendly in here
<gordonjcp> g0hww: that's not terrible code
<gordonjcp> h00k: ugh
<g0hww> hook, roger that
<nawledgebeats> jrib: okay will do one sec
<gordonjcp> h00k: what about those who find the phrase "family friendly" offensive?
<CommKav> How do I find out the drive letter of my cd rom.  I am trying to install the second disk of a windows game and it asks for a cd drive letter.  The Home Folder is no help.
<gordonjcp> you know what, I've had enough of "family friendly"
<gordonjcp> the whole "family friendly" thing makes this by far the most hostile and unpleasant channel I've ever been in
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: and same with the themes correct?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: right
<gordonjcp> this channel feels unsafe and unfriendly because of it
<themindbenders> wethepeople:what i have to search here?
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: done and done.
<g0hww> gordonjcp, will have a dabble with aprsmap later
<BluesKaj> rollitup, try a reboot , but I suspect your card is bypassing alsa in favour of the Mudita24
<jrib> nawledgebeats: that should be it
<elijah> Well, here is my question if anyone wants to take a stab at it - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12697597/how-do-i-fill-ubuntu-clipboard-with-ms-word-output
<gordonjcp> g0hww: let me know how you get on; it is known to be a bit crappy but basically functional
<TJ-> 12.04 Unity (3D) launcher doesn't reveal itself when set to auto-hide. Problem started 10 minutes ago after a log-out/log-in. gettings look normal. Anything I can do to investigate the cause, and a solution?
<BluesKaj> rollitup,l make sure the Mudita24 is installed if you 've upgraded lately
<nawledgebeats> jrib: just be clear the "directory" i created the .icons and .themes also shows folders; "videos" "documents" is this correct
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Order=BESTMATCH&DEPA=0&Submit=ENE&Description=tv%20tuner%20laptop
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: press SuperL and it wuill show, along with dash
<nawledgebeats> jrib:?
<rollitup> bok
<jrib> nawledgebeats: I don't know what you mean
<rollitup> sorry ok
<hugenumber> I am running ubuntu server 12.04 in a virtualbox. How do I increase the resolution?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I know that! I'm trying to discover *why* its got lost, and how to fix it
<witakr> elijah, Are you talking about pasting code or the formatted contents of the word file?
<nawledgebeats> how can i screen shot?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: ive had the same issue, i just have it not hide and set the icon size smaller
<guntbert> hugenumber: install the guest additions - support in #vbox
<nawledgebeats> jrib: can i screen shot this?
<shaDykhan> hey guys my new job gave me a macbookpro but i have the oppurtunity to use windows or ubuntu. But i have no idea how to set up ubuntu with bootcamp so is there any guide or any compatabiity issues that i should know abuot?
<hugenumber> thanks
<jrib> nawledgebeats: just do: ls ~/.icons/ ~/.themes    .  What's the output?
<elijah> witakr: If a user highlights text in Word and copies it, I want that to be in my Ubuntu clipboard for pasting.
<nawledgebeats> jrib: i really have no idea what im doing
<kraetzja> apparently the virtual filesystem driver i wrote which uses loop devices used them all and isn't freeing them, and im out now. how do i reset them?
<KyleYankan> Heh, gordonjcp I got it working on another box - but only with microphone. It sees input from line-in, but it's not as louad maybe? I have the mic turned al lthe way up, as well as the input device (Scanner)
<jrib> nawledgebeats: that's ok, you just have to type what I said in a terminal and give me the output
<witakr> elijah, And if you select and hit ctlr-c in ubuntu it doesn't copy?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: youre definitely helping though
<elijah> witakr: I don't have Word
<elijah> witakr: I just need some demo content I can fill my cb with.
<Domincii> guys
<Domincii> quick question
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: is there a bug reported?
<Domincii> someone is using an ssh to fix some stuff on my computer
<Domincii> they have their own user
<Domincii> if i lock the computer on my end
<themindbenders> wethepeople:i have any other options i have a strong internet connection
<Domincii> will they still be able to do their thang?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: it didnt tell me anything
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I'd rather like to fix the bug :)  ... nothing obvious in .xsession-errors, /var/log/lightdm/*, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... gsettings are all defaults for com.canonical.unity-2d.launcher.* and desktop.unity.launcher.*
<ziggyzero> Domincii: yes
<L3mce> Domincii: if you mean lock your desktop, yes
<jrib> Domincii: one question = one line.  Please don't use enter as punctuation.  Yes, they can "do their thing"
<Domincii> thanks ziggyzero, you're the man
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: lots of them, and forum reports, but no explanation as to *why*.
<Nubicentauro> Ciauz a tutti bella Gente dal Mitico ^Spartakus^ - Script  #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: then you'll be playing with the settings in myunity or ubuntu-tweak etc
<jrib> nawledgebeats: can you pastebin what you see in your terminal? (what you typed and what came after)
<L3mce> !it | Nubicentauro
<ubottu> Nubicentauro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nawledgebeats> yes.
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: my only clue is, when I came back to the PC the 2nd HDMI display wasn't working so I logged out (the HDMI was gone since I'd removed the nvidia module and replaced it with a newer version)
<nawledgebeats> jrib: yes.
<Nubicentauro> c cazz sit viu?
<CommKav> How do I find out the drive letter of my cdrom.  I am trying to install the second disk of a windows game and it asks for a cd drive letter.  The Home Folder is no help.
<jrib> !it | Nubicentauro
<jrib> CommKav: try #winehq
<nawledgebeats> jrib:https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-K3peiIgpMaU/UGtN9TwUUMI/AAAAAAAAAjQ/DfUWsPm9QUg/s576/Screenshot%2520from%25202012-10-02%252013%253A25%253A21.png
<jrib> nawledgebeats: yes, that's the right place for .icons.  What inside of .icons now?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: It seems as if the co-ordinates of the launcher have gone into negative numbers, because when programs start, they display slide-out icons that only seem to extend 1/2 way onto the desktop before retiring off-screen
<nawledgebeats> http://pastebin.com/zP6UfLWi
<witakr> elijah, right but ctrl-c and ctrl-v work outside of word. I guess I'm not clear on what you're doing.
<CommKav> thanx
<jrib> nawledgebeats: open a new terminal and try the command again
<CommKav> thanx
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: could try increasing sensitivity
<yar_> 111
<Coded1> hello all, I'm running 12.04 and I'm not sure when exactly this started but now when ever I try to install a package via APT or Software Centre I get messages similar to this "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<Coded1> I get that just trying to install pastebinit
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: yeah, tried all the obvious things. I'm now looking for clues as to how it happened
<WeThePeople> themindbenders, http://www.ustream.tv/
<nawledgebeats> jrib:https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MfdMXH3-jrc/UGtOqG5iUSI/AAAAAAAAAjc/Px6MJBFfJ5g/s576/Screenshot%2520from%25202012-10-02%252013%253A29%253A03.png
<jrib> nawledgebeats: you forgot a space
<nawledgebeats> after?
<genii-around> Coded1: Do you have some non-official site as your main repositories in sources.list perhaps?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: where does the space go?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: also, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com or similar if it's just text.  The space is between "~/.icons" and "~/.themes"
<elijah> witakr: If I copy from MS Word in Windows it fills my clipboard, then when I go to paste into a web based wysiwyg it pastes all the formatting in with it. Like this - http://www.sil.org/silewp/2006/003/sample.htm.htm, but not totally like it because it actually pastes the bolded text and the formatted text without the tags. I want to paste as if I just copied richly formatted text right out of MS word.
<L3mce> elijah: why are you asking about microsoft products here?
<Coded1> genii-around: I just did a bit of googleing and found I apparently don't have debian-keyring even installed, don't know how I fat fingered that but I'm fixing as we speak
<nawledgebeats> jrib: something happened :D
<nawledgebeats> jrib:https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-8e3KqDn-cik/UGtPI_RaOOI/AAAAAAAAAjo/T8hUShAdwpI/h120/Screenshot+from+2012-10-02+13%3A31%3A20.png
<jrib> nawledgebeats: that's impossible to read :x
<nawledgebeats> hahaha
<nawledgebeats> jrib:http://pastebin.com/cvkFg8sq
<L3mce> CommKav: typically it is /dev/sr0
<jrib> nawledgebeats: that looks right
<nawledgebeats> jrib: lol so now what???
<shaDykhan> if i do Ubuntu on bootcamp how hard is it to fix the compatability issues?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: go to gnome shell and change the theme settings
<CommKav> thanx
<jrib> shaDykhan: what compatibility issues?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: lemme give that a try
<oszt> Hi, does anybody know if there are older versions of adobe flash player for linux available? I'm looking to install version 9 or 10
<OSreX> hi, is 12.10 going to include mono out of the box?
<jrib> !12.10 | OSreX
<ubottu> OSreX: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<L3mce> CommKav: frankly the easiest way would be to: cat /var/log/dmesg | egrep '(CD|DVD)'
<ActionParsnip> cs278: none of the version 9s are supported now and Lucid is EOL in April next year
<OSreX> thanks jrib :)
<rollitup> BluesKaj: still no sucess
<ActionParsnip> cs278: I recommend a clean install or Precise
<shaDykhan> jrib im assming there will be compatibility issues
<jrib> shaDykhan: :x
<L3mce> CommKav: or perhaps grep -E if you have no egrep
<jrib> shaDykhan: you're just talking about installing on an intel-mac, yes?
<shaDykhan> yes on another partition
<jrib> !mac | shaDykhan
<ubottu> shaDykhan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nawledgebeats> jrib: sry but how do i "go to gnome shell"
<shaDykhan> thax
<shaDykhan> thanks*
<nawledgebeats> jrib: is that what im choosing when i log in?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: I don't know :)  I think that "gnome" session at your login screen puts you into it
<BluesKaj> rollitup, I'm not familiar with Mudita24 , does it replace alsa as the default sound server
<nawledgebeats> jrib: right on thank you so much for the help
<nawledgebeats> jrib: :D ill try that then come back with what happened
<nawledgebeats> jrib: thanks again.
<camaro> Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *chat"
<rollitup> i am not sure
<camaro> Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *chat*
<rollitup> but from the last time i had got it to working the levels on mudita were working so i don't know what that means
<camaro> Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list ubuntu
<erkan^> is openJDK or Java good?
<TheRealZeus> Hey guys I'm new at ubuntu and I was wondering why my downloaded items keeps ending as a .tar file. How would i extract it and end up with a application
<camaro> Example usage: /msg alis list ubuntu
<BluesKaj> camaro,  stop that
<camaro> sorry
<elijah> L3mce: It is more to do with how do I get some output from one program into Ubuntu's clipboard, it happens to be MS is involved.
<camaro> I didn't realize what I was doing until now... :(
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: do you want Oracle java?
<TheRealZeus> Hey guys I'm new at ubuntu and I was wondering why my downloaded items keeps ending as a .tar file. How would i extract it and end up with a application
<ActionParsnip> TheRealZeus: what are yuo downloading?
<erkan^> i don't care, ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> TheRealZeus:  .tar is a type of archive file  just like .zip
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dr_willis> TheRealZeus:  extract it and do whatever you need to do with its contents
<BluesKaj> rollitup, do you have alsa-base alsa-utils installed
<ActionParsnip> TheRealZeus: most things you will need to install are in software centre
<TheRealZeus> no i do not have it installed
<rollitup> how do i check that ?
<TheRealZeus> nevermind
<erkan^> ah thx
<L3mce> elijah: you are asking about formatting from an MS product. MSWord does not run on ubuntu. If you are running a vm, depending on the vm, you will need extra bits... for instance in virtualbox you will need guest additions to carry over clipboarding etc... however the format output... that is outside of the scope of support here.
<dr_willis> erkan^:  Thers the open sourced java *iced tea* then the Oracle java.
<erkan^> is PPA good, ActionParsnip ?
<erkan^> or dangerous?
<erkan^> that is right, dr
<ActionParsnip> erkan^: its great
<BluesKaj> rollitup, type alsamixer in the terminal
<elijah> L3mce: Good to know, thanks
<toshgsh> is there any way to be able to view 2 conkys in a dual monitor setup?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: ya so nothing happened but at least that was kinda a crash course on terminal use thanks for all the help/
<TheRealZeus> what did u mean by do watever you need to do with its contents
<jrib> nawledgebeats: you still need to select your themes
<dr_willis> TheRealZeus:  we have no idea whats in the arvhivces..  so you read the docs on whatever it is.. and do whats needed.
<jrib> nawledgebeats: that just makes them available
<ActionParsnip> TheRealZeus: well, the archive could contain anything, it could be source or it could be binaries
<chicognu> I can install ubuntu to my pendrive just like I will do to my hdd ?
<nawledgebeats> jrib; i dont know how to do that
<dr_willis> chicognu:  yes. I do that all the time.
<rollitup> yes i have alsamixer
<nawledgebeats> jrib: i tried using the gnome tweak tool "advanced settings"
<jrib> nawledgebeats: apparently you can use gnome-tweak-tool.  You might also check for some sort of "appearance properties" program or similar
<nawledgebeats> jrib: ya all the options there, were there before we did what we did.
<ActionParsnip> TheRealZeus: what is the file you have?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: even for the icons?
<nawledgebeats> mhm
<nawledgebeats> jrib: yes.
<jrib> nawledgebeats: weird.  Try some other themes I suppose
<ner0x> Is there a way to load my .bashrc really quick before a cron job?
<nawledgebeats> jrib: OHH it is there!!!
<dr_willis> ner0x:  'source .bashrc' as part of a script
<nawledgebeats> jrib: it just hasnt changed the icons on the home bar.
<MacUser_> Hello everyone, I own a Macbook Pro 8,1 and am thinkning of installing Ubuntu 12.04 as my only operating system. I haven't managed to find any informantion on the hardware support for this install
<ner0x> dr_willis: It's perl, not bash. system( 'source ~/.bashrc' ); ?
<MacUser_> Does anyone know of this information?
<jrib> nawledgebeats: there are two aspects to it: the icons and the theme itself
<ActionParsnip> ner0x: if you cron as your user, is the environment from ~/.bashrc not used already?
<dr_willis> ner0x:  make cron run a shell script that sources it then runs the perl stuff.
<jrib> ner0x: also you may need to log out and back in (or restart the bar somehow)
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  thats what i was thinking also.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> ner0x: I'd imagine you'd need it if you cron'd as root
<TheRealZeus> Thanks for the help guys!
<OerHeks> MacUser_, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> seems strange to source .bashrc in a cron script though
<MacUser_> OerHeks I have found that page, but it only has information on 11.10 and it is my understand that 12.04 should have better hardware support
<nawledgebeats> jrib: thank you so much everything is working great :D
<nawledgebeats> jrib: ill be back im sure.
<ner0x> I'll just have to absolute url the actual perl.
<OerHeks> MacUser_, i don't own a mac, i found this howto, maybe any help > http://albert.rierol.net/ubuntu-12.04-LTS-macbook-pro.html
<BluesKaj> rollitup,  Mudita24 , is it totally necessary for your purposes ?
<rollitup> i feel yes coz it was working when the last time i had this card working
<violetina> any idea why all videos swap R with G colors at playback :s or yuv messup not really sure but colors are wrong for sure
<dr_willis> violetina:  you are refering to Youtube videos?
<violetina> nvidia drivers
<violetina> dr_willis: no not the smurf bug ;)
<dr_willis> violetina:  ;)
<violetina> dr_willis: avi and mpg both act the same btw
<dr_willis> violetina:  an avi is a container that could have the same codec as the mpg.
<L3mce> MacUser_: one of our users has one fully functional except perhaps bluetooth on 1004. Nic needs some help prior to boot... and several params set.
<dr_willis> violetina:  as a test you could convert one of the problem vids to some other codecs. ;)
<L3mce> MacUser_: I expect 1204 would be even smoother.
<violetina> dr_willis: i tried a vob (mpg2) and some xvid files
<rollitup> and BluesKaj from what i read that mudita 24 is http://code.google.com/p/mudita24/
<dr_willis> violetina:  havent noticed any issues here. but i am on 12.10 :) with its own issues..
<MacUser_> L3mce I see, but I would need some kind of guide for setting parameters as I'm not that computer savay
<MacUser_> L3mce if ubuntu 12.04 needed it
<violetina> hmm not my computer btw , how do i see the ubuntu version?
<violetina> ah found it 12.04 lts
<average_drifter> violetina: cat /etc/lsb-release ?
<violetina> hmm seems in xbmc it is fine , tho mplayer vlc and totem all messup :x
<L3mce> MacUser_: his wiki is specific to our project and may not at all be relevant to 1204. 1204 MAY work out of the box, but older guides, will almost certainly show you how to make what does not in 1204 work.
<solifugus> join #php
<violetina> must be something funky with libav or ffmpeg not sure what ubuntu uses , guess xbmc not uses the system libav
<violetina> anyway i can now watch it , will try to find out more about this tomorrow tho i really dont know anything about ubuntu (i'm a gentoo user ;) )
<themindbenders> how do i send free international sms?
<tuxatcom> Does anyone know which preprocessor file i should include when i want to use the getch() in C?
<_Tristan> apt-get install wine wants to install absolutelyEverything:i386. What do?
<violetina> btw anyway to run none composite X ?
<usuario> gello
<xine> tuxatcom: getch is Dos/Windows specific, and usually found in conio.h
<usuario> hello
<usuario> I am from spain
<usuario> hablais español?+
<usuario> ola gordon
<tuxatcom> xine, Is there a similar function like getch() in linux?
<violetina> compiz acting funky on some apps esp kdenlive , or is there a way to edit the compiz settings?
<willdabeast> So I am currently booting a Win XP usb in virtualbox, but there is no where to recognize the usb during boot. Any suggestions?
<gordonjcp> tuxatcom: you can use the ncurses library to get something like getch()
<xine> tuxatcom: there are replacements for all aspects of it, but not a single function that does everything. what exactly do you need?
<Noettore> hi, i have a problem: i have some servers that shares some directory with samba and they worked well until last week. Now any pc can't see these shares but if I use "smbclient -L <ip>" or if I enter in Nautilus "smb://<ip>" I can see and access them.
<tuxatcom> gordonjcp, i tired the ncureses.h but i got an error.
<xine> tuxatcom: getchar in stdio.h  ( <cstdio> in c++ ) covers quite a bit
<gordonjcp> tuxatcom: bummer
<gordonjcp> tuxatcom: lacking a crystal ball, I cannot help you with this error
<willdabeast> Anyone know how to boot from usb in virtualbox?
<tuxatcom> xine, I include stdio.h. I mean a function that can do same tasks like the getch().
<rollitup> BluesKaj: i also tried adding this line options snd-ice1712 model=delta1010LT
<mwelsh> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04, and VirtualBox to run a RedHat 5 virtual environment.  I am connecting from a windows laptop to the RedHat VM to make a VNC session.  The problem is that Ubuntu detects that there is no monitor attached and resets the resolution from my preference to 800x600.  How can I disable this automatic update of the resolution?
<xine> tuxatcom: read what I wrote. there is no single function doing _exactly_ the same. so what do you use getch for?
<rollitup> like it has been posted on this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1309187
<erkan^> when is 12.10 releases?
<rollitup> btw what was the line that you had suggested me to add can't remember it
<jimbo_> Hello all
<jimbo_> would like to request some help with a Gobi2000 modem
<tuxatcom> gordonjcp, sorry this is the error when i try to use ncurses.h.
<g105b> Just connected to my PPTP VPN, where I can now access everything within the LAN as if I'm there, but my computer doesn't get any internet connection through the VPN - can someone help me figure this out?
<BluesKaj> !who | rollitup
<ubottu> rollitup: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erkan^> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<erkan^> ah 17 april?
<rollitup> sorry it was for BluesKaj
<tuxatcom> xine, I only what to use this function for waiting for a user input to end the programm.
<genii-around> No, 25th October
<erkan^> uh? ok
<erkan^> dus donderdag
<danthegeek> !whois
<erkan^> (-:
<xine> tuxatcom: what happens if you use getchar() ?
<rollitup> is there any one else who uses M-audio Delta 1010LT soundcard on ubuntu ?
<xine> (except that you can enter multiple chars...)
<BluesKaj> rollitup, options snd_ice1712 index=0
<rollitup> BluesKaj: does this go under this line # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<tuxatcom> xine, Thanks, getchar() works fine :)
<xine> apart from that, since there is no "automatic console vanishing" going on on *nix, waiting for a user input only to quit is a rather rare ... "feature" ;-}
<BluesKaj> rollitup, put it at the bottom , that works
<Maff> Hi. Diagnosing an issue with a client's server. For some reason, the permissions on /dev/null are being set to 0600 at boot when they should be 0666
<_Tristan> again, trying to install wine1.5 in an amd64 world, getting like 50 :i386 dependencies...?
<Ramtron> Can I enable Control+C and Control+V in the Linux Terminal?
<xine> Ramtron: there is no "Linux Terminal"
<Ramtron> .........
<maki_> hi,i want to implement something like multiseat
<jimbo_> yes ramtron press use Shift+Ctrl+V
<Ramtron> Can I enable it?
<tuxatcom> xine, Don't convict me :) I'm a stupid newbie.
<xine> there are a few dozen terminal emulators
<Ramtron> thanks
<maki_> appart from messing with .conf files, is there anything else to it?
<jimbo_> your welcome Ramtron
<Ramtron> I love you, jimbo_
<jimbo_> LoL thank Ramtron
<TJ-> maki_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<maki_> yeah, I come from there
<maki_> don't i need to install anything else?
<jimbo_> can anyone help me figure out how to enable my Gobi2000 hardware?
<willdabeast> Does anyone know much about Virtual Machine?
<dr_willis> maki_:  multiseat is still  a work in progress. i have seen several people in here working on it. and I think working on that  help page mentioned above
<DELL> HI
<BluesKaj> rollitup, I think the sound will work without Mudita24  . Is pulseaudio installed ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<nurfed> hi
<dr_willis> willdabeast:  you mean 'virtual box' ?
<Guest57610> does any body knows turnkey-twiki default web passwd
<DELL> WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?
<jimbo_> looking for help with getting Mobile Broadband to show in modem-manager
<gordonjcp> jimbo_: plug card in, "Edit Connections..."
<jimbo_> gordonjcp: it's an embedded card
<Fuzzles> in Ubuntu how do i change so it will login automatically?
<gordonjcp> jimbo_: then, "Edit Connections..."
<gordonjcp> jimbo_: and stick in the details
<Maff> Has anyone had experience with permission issues on /dev/null on 12.04 x86 under OpenVZ?
<jimbo_> gordonjcp thats done; no change
<crimsonhat> Hello. I have a server connected to a switch and I was wondering how I can get a client that is also connected to the switch to talk to the server?
<jimbo_> gordonjcp:  no change with the "Edit Connections"
<zykotick9> crimsonhat: assuming you don't have a DHCP server.  set static IPs on both machines...
<doug1> anyone got any suggestions as to alternatives to packaging software as deb's? FPM maybe?
<crimsonhat> zykotick9: The server is connected to a modem. Should I just set the server as a dhcp server?
<doug1> The reason I ask that is because debs are a nightmare
<jimbo_> looking for help with and/or point me in the right direction for getting Mobile Broadband to show in modem-manager
<zykotick9> crimsonhat: maybe.  that's really up to you.  best of luck, i have no experience using a computer as a router, so can't help ya.
<nurfed> I got some problem with gnome2. can i ask about it here?
<laen> Wow many peoples!
<zykotick9> nurfed: are you using 10.04 Lucid?
<L3mce> doug1: ubuntu uses the debian package management system... so... no... nothing else is recommended.
<doug1> L3mce: yeah that sux
<nurfed> zykotick9: im using 12.04
<zykotick9> nurfed: then you aren't using gnome2
<NET||abuse> hi there large large list of people.
<L3mce> doug1: you can make cheater packages if need be... but... once you do it the right way for a while, it really isn't a big deal.
<NET||abuse> I have a new box, i have a mouse and a monitor, but no keyboard, is it possible to install an ubuntu server with ssh to a disk without keyboard?
<doug1> L3mc3: What is the right way? There's more toolsets to build packages than I can count.
<nurfed> zykotick9: ?
<zykotick9> nurfed: there is no supported gnome2 for 12.04... thus, you need to be more accurate with what you want help with.  best of luck.
<ardchoille> !packaging > doug1
<ubottu> doug1, please see my private message
<rollitup> still struggling but no sound
<rollitup> :(
<doug1> ubottu: I don't think I see a private message.....
<ubottu> doug1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<doug1> grrr
<doug1> ardchoille: no idea what that means
<L3mce> doug1: the right way is to use dpkg... lol and follow the package maintenance guideline from debian... but checkinstall is the easy way.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1 model=3stack" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: reboot to test
<jimbo_> looking for help with and/or point me in the right direction for getting Mobile Broadband to show in modem-manager
<zykotick9> doug1: fyi, packages created by checkinstall should NOT be distributed to other systems.
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: source http://holdenweb.blogspot.co.uk/2007/12/ubuntu-710-sound-on-asus-m2npv-vm.html
<veryhappy> hi guys, got a problem with my sound, when i connect my earphones then the sound omes over phones and speakers, what can i do there to stop that?
<doug1> L3mce: What about the other toolsets like fakeroot, dpkg-buildpackage and so on and so on and so and so on....?
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: run:  lsusb   and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<MASTERPIECE> how is chanel    ubuntu bg
<L3mce> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/   doug1
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: will try but all the guides I've used haven't allowed me to enable the wwan card
<zykotick9> nurfed: if you tried to actually install gnome2 on your system, MY suggestion would be "reinstall" (and don't try that again).  please don't pm people without asking first, see "/msg ubottu pm" for details.
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: brb reboot
<ardchoille> doug1: the bot should have sent you a pm containing some info on packaging
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/wiYuASMX
<L3mce> doug1: the easy (wrong) way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2356
<MASTERPIECE> how to patch my kernel
<Kheo> hello
<nurfed> zykotick9: excuse me.
<zykotick9> !kernel > MASTERPIECE does this help?
<ubottu> MASTERPIECE, please see my private message
<Kheo> I want to add an user to ftp how can I do this ?
<Kheo> ?
<zykotick9> Kheo: (sidenote: FTP should die) does your ftp server keep a separate database for user accounts, OR do you just create a regular system user (typically i always had the later, when i used to run ftp servers)
<gordonjcp> Kheo: never ever use ftp
<L3mce> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-creating-ftp-account-with-vsftpds.html    Kheo
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: run:  chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh     select to upload to the server and a URL will be generated, what is the URL please?
<BluesKaj> rollitup, I think the sound will work without Mudita24. Is pulseaudio installed ?
<doug1> ardchoille: yeah, see... that's the issue. We're not putting these packages together for distribution. We just want to use them internally, so this is waaaaay overkill and overengineered for our needs
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: i am back after rebooting and trying but still the same
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: sudo usermod -a -G ftp username
<rollitup> also the soundcard that is not working is the secondary one by M-audio not the onboard card
<doug1> ardchoille: I could spend the next year just reading these docs. I don't have time for that and I don't want to deploy software with tarballs either. I'm an ops guy, not a developer or release engineer
<ActionParsnip> rollitup: ok then remove the line from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ardchoille> doug1: I see
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: /tmp/alsa-info.txt.DKIFX3e0I7
<laen> rollitup: reboot again, you normally have to reboot 3 times
<doug1> ardchoille: With redhat, you have a single spec file... and you use ONE command to build the package. Nice and simple
<rollitup> BluesKaj: no i dunno if pulseaudio is installed
<rollitup> ActionParsnip: I had
<BluesKaj> rollitup, I'll repeat ,I think the sound will work without Mudita24. Is pulseaudio installed ?
<rollitup> I hadn't added the lines in alsa-base.conf i ran them in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: ok, run:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.DKIFX3e0I7
<Kheo> does anybody knows how to help me ?
<Kheo> I want to unistall vsftp
<dr_willis> Kheo:  and how did you install it?
<jimbo_> wwan device isn't found, how to solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: use apt-get or software centre
<Kheo> ...
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: what wifi chip does it use
<Kheo> can anybody help me ?!
<Kheo> ..
<dr_willis> hard for us to help when we get answers like '...'
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: Novatel
<ActionParsnip> khaard: well, you installed it, just reverse the command
<BluesKaj> rollitup, did you use nano in the terminal to add the lines
<Kheo> I just want to remove vsftp and do a fresh new install.
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256939/
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: novatel don't make wifi chips
<Kheo> ...
<jimbo_> oh sorry for wireless its the AR928X
<doug1> fpm may be a better alternative to debian packages
<dr_willis> Kheo:  if you used the package manager tools to install, then use it to purge/reinstall...
<rollitup> no BluesKaj i used gedit
<Kheo> I'm using Server.
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: oh sorry for wireless its the AR928X
<dr_willis> Kheo:  so you use apt-get    instead of the gui tools..
<Kheo> It's INSTALED
<BluesKaj> rollitup, do you have pulseaudio installed?
<Kheo> I want to REMOVE it
<Kheo> and do a fresh INSTALL
<dr_willis> Kheo:  yes.. apt-get remove pacakgename
<rollitup> how to find it pulseaudio is installed ?
<Kheo> you got it ?!
<dr_willis> Kheo:  you dont seem to be the one getting it..
<doug1> it would also be nice if when you used apt-get it would friggin tell you what version it was installing because it prompted you to proceed.
<BluesKaj> rollitup, just type it in the terminal
<theplanet> Kheo, do you know how to remove a package?
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: run: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<doug1> PLUS.... why don't debian packages allow you to set the owner/perms on a file? You have to put chmod commands in the postinst file.
<jimbo_> how do i private message a person?
<rollitup> BluesKaj: i get this E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: and the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Kheo> ok I removed.
<Kheo> now..
<Kheo> what can I do to have different users..use ftp ?
<spajderix> hi
<dr_willis> Kheo:  apt-get also supports a purge, and reinstall option....
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip:  precise
<Kheo> I duno all commands..
<dr_willis> Kheo:  clarify what you mean.. you install a ftp server, the users can ftp in normally...
<a_b0y> how do i install Microsoft fonts in Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> rollitup, ok install pavucontrol
<Kheo> no
<Kheo> they cant.
<Kheo> so..help me please
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: try: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<dr_willis> Kheo:  then you need to configure whatever ftp server you are uysing to allow it.
<zykotick9> Kheo: fyi, purge removes the system settings for the package (BUT not settings in users home directories!)
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: sudo modprobe -r ath9k; sudo modprobe ath9k
<Kheo> I can't use root user to login on FTP LOL
<Kheo> ^^
<spajderix> after an upgrade some time ago a dedicated space on right side of my touchpad stopped working, scrolling in general works, but a bit on the left from a scroll space, and space itself seems to be disabled, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Kheo> LOL
<dr_willis> Kheo:  That would be very STUPID to allow root to login directly to ftp.
<Kheo> yes but..I don't have any users yet..
<ardchoille> Kheo: you shouldn't be using root user at all, the root account is supposed to be locked.
<rollitup> BluesKaj: I installed pavucontrol
<dr_willis> Kheo:  and theres no direct logging in as root normally on ubuntu
<dr_willis> Kheo:  so... make a user?
<Kheo> why ftp server do not let me login with my user ?!??!?!
<Kheo> wtf
<dr_willis> Kheo:  you just said you had no users...
<dr_willis> Kheo:  you just said you had no users...
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: Command was executed and "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" was inserted.
 * zykotick9 ponders sending "root" password across wide open TCP used by FTP :(..
<Kheo> I HAVE MY user...
<Kheo> OMFG
<ActionParsnip> veryhappy: cool, give it a reboot
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: Ok, thank you, see you right back.
<Costeelation> someone know the server ftp for download ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> rollitup, ok now set up the inputs and outputs you normally use , but do it in pavucontrol , alt+f2 pavucontrol , will bring it up
<Kheo> so no help..
<Kheo> thanks for no help.
<L3mce> Kheo: you are giving conflicting information.
<dr_willis> Kheo:  given the lack of actual information youve given us.. it seems you need to be more specific
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: permission denied, even with sudo
<zykotick9> Costeelation: torrent is SO much better.  faster / with error control!
<dr_willis> Kheo:  #1 - what ftp server are you using.
<Kheo> vsftpd
<Kheo> I can't use it..
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: at what point do you get the permission denied
<Kheo> he do not let me do anything..
<dr_willis> You just said you uninstalled it..  did you reinstall it?
<L3mce> no users != a user... and did you read the link I gave?
<Kheo> YES
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: why not install openssh-server and use SFTP
<Costeelation> zykotick9: :(  then no ther is ftp?
<L3mce> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-creating-ftp-account-with-vsftpds.html  Kheo
<gordonjcp> Kheo: don't use ftp
<rollitup> BluesKaj: it still does not work
<Kheo> OMFG
<Kheo> !!!!!!!!
<gordonjcp> Kheo: especially not if you don't know how to configure it
<Kheo> LOL /
<Costeelation> zykotick9: i will want probe
<dr_willis> Kheo:  using things like OMFG and !!!. tend to get you ignored...
<Kheo> ...omfg
<L3mce> stop with the hystrionics Kheo.
<gordonjcp> Kheo: ftp sucks, and pretty much guarantees your computer will get broken into
<L3mce> stop using that acronym here as well.
<dr_willis> Kheo:  i suggest a  aread of the ftp server docs you are using.. have a nice day.
<Kheo> so nobody can help me using vsftpd ?
<dr_willis> Kheo:  you read its docs/guides yet? thats where to begin.
<Kheo> yes
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<L3mce> Not if you are unable/unwilling to read the help I have put here twice now
<Kheo> I read all.
<zykotick9> Costeelation: search for your local mirror in a web browser would be my suggestion.
<dr_willis> and its irc channel.
<Kheo> so nobody can help me using vsftpd ?
<dr_willis> Kheo:  i doubt if you have.
<Kheo> I read them all.
<Kheo> so nobody can help me using vsftpd ?
<L3mce> Kheo: third time... WHAT ERROR DO YOU GET FOLLOWING THIS http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-creating-ftp-account-with-vsftpds.html
<L8D> OMG Ubuntu!
<Costeelation> zykotick9: ok thanks :)
<L3mce> !details | Kheo
<ubottu> Kheo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gordonjcp> Kheo: the best help I can give is "do not use ftp"
<Kheo> I said my problem.
<rollitup> BluesKaj: no luck :)
<Kheo> I can't use vsftpd.
<L3mce> !details | Kheo
<Kheo> he do nothing..
<L8D> Damn you ubuntu...ruining the first experiences of could-of-been linux users!
<wlcosta> Kheo, may I suggest something?
<ActionParsnip> jimbo_: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf > /dev/null
<gordonjcp> Kheo: use sftp which is basically part of openssh-server, like loads of people have suggested ;-)
<Kheo> I can't use this vsftpd !!!]
<zykotick9> !ot > L8D
<ubottu> L8D, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> Kheo: don't use it then
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: ok bear with me a moment
<Kheo> LOL
<Kheo> ...
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: Still output in Earphones + Speaker.
<wlcosta> Steam is comming. Calm down.
<fly[ac100]> strange thing - I have add "deb-src http://debian.sur5r.net/i3/ precise universe" to my sources.list and apt-get source i3 give me new release from this repo, but apt-build source i3 use version from official repo
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<Kheo> so..can anybody help me ?!
<fly[ac100]> is apt-build too smart?
<Kheo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kheo> I want to use vsftpd I install it, I have my user can't do anything on the FTP !
<wlcosta> Kheo, you log in with you user and it gives nothing?
<L3mce> Not if you refuse to answer the questions and provide us the information we NEED to help you... for example "I typed adduser -c 'FTP USER Tom' -m tom  and it did X."
<L3mce> No. I can't read your mind. I do not have a crystal ball.
<Kheo> wlcosta: my ftp client
<Kheo> gives me this
<Kheo> [03.10.2012 00:51:25] 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/santo
<Kheo> ERROR:>   	[03.10.2012 00:51:25] Syntax error: command unrecognized.
<Kheo> ERROR:>   	[03.10.2012 00:51:25] Can't login. Disconnecting...
<Kheo> wtf
<wlcosta> Kheo, run it as sudo.
<jimbo_> ActionParsnip: well the commands wnet through without a hitch however I'm not sure what it accomplished
<Kheo> run what with sudo ?
<wlcosta> The software. Run it as an administrator.
<Kheo> how ?
<Kheo> I'm using server..
<wlcosta> Server? Ubuntu server?
<Kheo> YES
<Kheo> omfg
<wlcosta> So you're running it by the terminal via ssh on a cloud, is it this?
<zykotick9> fly[ac100]: when you run your "apt-get source" you need to specify to get the package from that repo you've added, or it'll grab the default one.  i forget the exact switch.
<Kheo> YES
<XaD[SwE]> 500 OOPS that's not a good sign
<Kheo> can you help me ?!
<wlcosta> try sudo vsftpd
<Kheo> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<wlcosta> just add sudo at the beggining of the command
<veryhappy> ActionParsnip: when i look into alsamixer then i have more controller but once i mute one controller everything gets muted until i use my volume keys over the keyboard.
<Kheo> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<L3mce> Kheo stop using that acronym. Stop with the capitals. Stop being rude. Stop insisting you are entitled to help. We are trying to help you, and you are making it difficult, and removing our motivation to do so.
<Costeelation> zykotick9: this is the server cdimage.ubuntu.com :D :D
<jimbo_> how do i PM a user?
<veryhappy> jimbo: here in chat "/msg name text"
<Kheo> L3mce: you're very usefull thanks man !
<jimbo_> how do i PM a user? I'm using XChat
<L3mce> I am... You just refuse to follow directions.
<Kheo> L3mce: OK THANKS.
<L3mce> Stop with the caps.
<wlcosta> Kheo, so...
<dr_willis> there are several alternative ftp servers in the repos also.
<zykotick9> jimbo_: safest answer is dont.  "/msg jimbo_ Message"
<veryhappy> jimbo_: by the way: always asking the same question doesn't help us all.
<Kheo> L3mce: Ok Thank you !
<Kheo> wlcosta: ?
<L3mce> You are welcome.
<dr_willis> jimbo_:  just right click on the nick and open a new window.
<Kheo> L3mce: Ok.
<wlcosta> Kheo, have you tried to run it as a sudo?
<Kheo> Yes !
<Kheo> 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<wlcosta> Shit.
<L3mce> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<fly[ac100]> zykotick9, apt-get works fine, problem with apt-build
<Kheo> wlcosta: can you help or not ?
<wlcosta> Yes, I can.
<zykotick9> fly[ac100]: sorry, i've never built a deb (other then the cheat of checkinstall).  good luck man.
<wlcosta> First we will have to change something
<wlcosta> type nano /etc/vsftpd.conf
<wlcosta> and search for LISTEN=NO
<Kheo> k
<wlcosta> change it for LISTEN=YES
<wlcosta> and try to run it as a sudo again.
<L3mce> fly[ac100]: I assume you have build-essentials installed?
<Kheo> It's set with yes
<Kheo> wlcosta: It's set with yes.
<wlcosta> Damn.
<L3mce> Kheo how did you install this?
<L3mce> wlcosta: please stop cursing.
<Kheo> sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<dr_willis> You do need to restart the vsftp server after editing its cnfig file i belive.
<L3mce> k...
<Kheo> I did not edit anything
<Kheo> It was..
<Kheo> with set with YES
<wlcosta> Kheo, is listen_ipv4 = YES too?
<Kheo> let me check
<Kheo> I don't have that.
<wlcosta> Kheo, please try this: /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<Kheo> what's that ?
<L3mce> Kheo: nano that same config file again... do you have a pam_service_name  entry?
<Kheo> yes L3mce I have.
<theplanet> why is the maximum entropy as shown by `cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail` only 3968 bytes
<Kheo> It's pointed to vsftpd
<L3mce> is it =vsftpd Kheo?
<L3mce> k
<theplanet> on all my other machines it goes up to 4096
<Kheo> yes
<Kheo> wlcosta: what's that ?
<Kheo> xinetd
<Kheo> ?
<wlcosta> Kheo, don't do that, I think L3mce has a better suggestion.
<veryhappy> does anyone in here know something about wwan hardware support?
<Kheo> I don't know why my FTP Server stop working correctly..I used with my user..and now I can't access It.
<Kheo> :(
<veryhappy> shall be about wwan mobile broadband, please help jimbo_ in that point. thank you
<Kheo> I was trying to do a user to access my ftp..and I do not succed.
<wlcosta> Kheo, I'm leaving now. My last instructions are: enable vsftpd in xinetd --> nano /etc/xinetd.d/ and changing disabled = no and then running xinetd --> /etc/init.d/xinetd start
<Kheo> wlcosta: ok but It has no bussiness with xinetd
<zykotick9> wlcosta: xinetd is SO outdated.  doesn't vsftp run as it's own deamon?  [it might, but i'd be surprised]
<Kheo> so..any suggestions ?
<wlcosta> zykotick9, I dunno. That solved this problem with Gentoo users.
<zykotick9> wlcosta: ubuntu != gentoo
<wlcosta> OpenSuse *
<veryhappy> ActionPa1snip: Sound still doesn't run properly.
<wlcosta> zykotick9, yes, but vsftpd are the same.
<a_b0y> a lot of these ubuntu help pages are outdated
<Kheo> so no help ?
<L3mce> Kheo: try hashing out that listen=yes (put # in front) and rcvsftpd stop and rcxinetd restart and try another ftp start
<wlcosta> Kheo, i need to leave now. I'm sorry if I couldn't  help you.
<wlcosta> Good night everybody.
<MonkeyDust> a_b0y  tell it in #ubuntu-offtopic abd point to the pages that need updates
<Kheo> L3mce: where ?
<L3mce> Kheo: If you continue to act as if nobody is trying to help you, I will stop. Your original question was how to add users.
<ch33z> Gah! this is a pain with DNS
<ch33z> maybe someone can help me its pretty simple
<ch33z> but, not sure whats going on since other sites owrk
<Kheo> no
<Kheo> My question is why my ftp Server is not working ?!
<ch33z> just figured
<ch33z> I can help with the ftp server if you want
<Kheo> speak then
<ch33z> whats the issue
<ch33z> screen shots?
<Kheo> not working
<ch33z> pastebin or ssh?
<Kheo> can't login with ftp client
<ch33z> let me see the issue
<Kheo> I can't login with my user
<Kheo> and I recive this
<Kheo> 		[03.10.2012 01:09:09] 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/santo
<Kheo> ERROR:>   	[03.10.2012 01:09:09] Syntax error: command unrecognized.
<Kheo> ERROR:>   	[03.10.2012 01:09:09] Can't login. Disconnecting...
<mcoffin> Hi! So I'm not a big-time ubuntu guy, I usually stick with raw debian, but I use ubuntu on live cds when I'm fixing friends computers just because its easier. I've been using 10.04 (I know) forever. I recently created a live cd of 12.04 and tried to boot it. It gets through everything and a "Welcome" window appears, but theres just a white rectangle in the middle of it.
<ch33z> hmm are you using a static?
<Kheo> santo it's the only user and it has root privileges
<Kheo> static what ?
<L3mce> edit /etc/vsftpd.conf       then in terminal run the command to shutdown  vs, and restart xinetd... and your FIRST question was <Kheo> I want to add an user to ftp how can I do this ?
<mcoffin> Since its probably relevant, My graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce GTX 580
<L3mce> You are too combative. I don't care to help any more.
<L3mce> good luck
<ch33z> is anyone good at DNS?
<Kheo> ^^
<Kheo> L3mce: good helper man cheers ^^
<Kheo> ch33z: ?
<ch33z> yes?
<dr_willis> I can get anonymous ftp working wth vsftp , but my user cant login. ;) --> vsftp.conf --->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1256968/
<zykotick9> mcoffin: have you tried nomodeset?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details
<Kheo> ch33z: ?!
<Kheo> ????
<dr_willis> but im removeing vsftp for now. :) i dont need or suggest useing a ftp server in this day
<Kheo> Can anybody help me ?!?!
<ch33z> screw ftp
<ch33z> use sfpt
<ch33z> sftp
<Kheo> looool
<ch33z> thats like running to your with keys naked
<ch33z> compared to wearing clothes to your house with keys
<Kheo> Can anybody help me ?!?!
<dr_willis> theres perhaps a dozen OTHER ftp servers in the repos other then vsftp
<wilee-nilee> !patience > Kheo
<ubottu> Kheo, please see my private message
<mcoffin> zykotick9, I'll give it a shot thanks. What exactly does nomodeset stand for out of curiosity?
<Kheo> ubottu: It's helping me a lot !!! :)))
<ubottu> Kheo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kheo> yes..
<Kheo> ^^
<MonkeyDust> mcoffin  no mode set, no mode has been set
<zykotick9> mcoffin: kernel setting resolution directly
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get purge vsftpd  then   sudo apt-get install ftpd
<dr_willis> then ftp in. ;)
<ardchoille> What I would like to do is design my own login screen (text color, widget position, graphics, etc.) on Ubuntu 12.04. How do I go about this?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: from "/info ftpd" it says source: linux-ftpd.  do you know what service is actually installed?
<mcoffin> zykotick9, cool it works. I take it theres no way I could add that argument to some loader script on the ISO image before burning it?
<Ramtron> Hi, does anyone know why my internet takes about 10-15 seconds to connect after resuming ubuntu, or turning the computer on?
<MonkeyDust> ardchoille  use devhelp to learn develop GTK etc, it's in the repos
<dr_willis> ardchoille:  check out lightdm themeing. good luck. :) i dont see much point in worrying about a screen you see for perhaps 10 sec when you login.
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: thank you
<zykotick9> mcoffin: it's basically an issue that only affects non-opensource drivers - so we get what we deserve!  i live with it, but it's ALWAYS the first thing i do with a new install ;)
<Kheo> So anybody can help me with vsftpd ?!??!!??!!?
<MonkeyDust> !info devhelp
<ubottu> devhelp (source: devhelp): GNOME developers help program. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 14 kB, installed size 119 kB
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  no idea. I just serached the repos.
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: what network chip?
<Ramtron> Atheros I believe
<zykotick9> dr_willis: cool, thanks ;)
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  vsftp seems to be very locked down. ;)
<Ramtron> How do I tell in ubuntu?
<Kheo> anybody on this channel with 1000 bots can help me ?!
<ardchoille> dr_willis: that's a very good point
<wilee-nilee> Ramtron, Whatsa matter that the 10-15 seconds you will never get back? ;)
<Ramtron> I'm impatient, and I dislike waiting 10-15 seconds for it to connect
<mcoffin> zykotick9, Hmmm.. unfortunate but deserved. Thanks for the help. I'd forgotten how quality IRC was (is?).
<wilee-nilee> lol
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ftp must die, this is a REALLY good page on the subject http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie (stolen from #debian's ftpmustdie factoid)
<Kheo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kheo> So anybody can help me with vsftpd ?!??!!??!!?
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  yep. read that and pasted the url here befor many a time.
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: sudo lshw -C network     what is the chip?
<MonkeyDust> Kheo  some 20 people in the channel #vsftp
<MonkeyDust> Kheo  correction: some 20 people in the channel #vsftpd
<Kheo> ^^
<dr_willis> Kheo:  or just use that 'ftpd' package... and dont use vsftpd
<MisterMobile> Hello.  Anyone familliar with installing NaturallySpeaking 11.5??
<Ramtron>  product: AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet
<Ramtron>  vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<Kheo> dr_willis: I use what I want.
<dr_willis> Kheo:  aparently you cant...
<L3mce> lol
<genii-around> MisterMobile: That would not be a linux application.
<zykotick9> i like proftpd cause it was kinda apache-ish in configuration.  still remember slow login issue ;)  solution: disable reverse lookup
<Kheo> I can't not because of me..I did what it's written by others..like you ^^
<Kheo> so you can't help ?
<L3mce> Ramtron: do you by chance have a wireless nic on this install as well, that perhaps NM is waiting to come alive before enabling networking?
<Kheo> wasting my time with you ?
<Ramtron> ActionPa1snip:  product: AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet
<Ramtron>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<Ramtron> no I don't
<Ramtron> Not that I know of anyway
<MisterMobile> Have tried using Wine and crossover with no luck
<ch33z> Kheo please leave
<dr_willis> ch33z:  too late. ;P
<ch33z> Kheo is a troll
<dr_willis> I neer did get vsftp for my system users working. just anonymous.. but its been purged now.
<Sanguion> Any place I can go for ubuntu help? Is this the place?
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<MonkeyDust> Sanguion  it's here
<ch33z> Sanguion nope
<ch33z> wrong place
<Ramtron> ActionPa1snip: Precise?
<Sanguion> Great. Noveau hates me. I get an infinite loop while attempting to instal Ubuntu.
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: cool
<dr_willis> Sanguion:  try the nomodeset option?
<Ramtron> Any ideas?
<L3mce> Ramtron: output of lspci -nn | grep -iE '(ethernet|wlan|wireless)'
<L3mce> is it more than one line?
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: if you set a static IP is it ok?
<Sanguion> dr_willis: How do I try that option? There is never an opportunity to use a console or change options.
<L3mce> good q ActionPa1snip
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | Sanguion
<ubottu> Sanguion: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ramtron> ActionPa1snip, I dunno haha
<Ramtron> L3mce:05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1063] (rev c0)
<dr_willis> Sanguion:  you hit space when ya see a man=keyboard icon then F5 I belive
<Sanguion> Oh. Will try, thanks.
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: worth trying, also try a different port on the switch/router/whatever
<Ramtron> It does it with all the internets I connect to, not just one
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: try a static IP. Are there any bugs reported?
<Ramtron> I saw on Google that my network router has had this problem previously, but there weren't any fixes for it
<Ramtron> network card*
<MisterMobile> Help needed installing DNS 11.5 in UBUNTU 12.04 LTS.  Have tried using wine as well as crossover with no luck.  Any answers?
<zykotick9> MisterMobile: installing DNS 11.5 (is that some MS software?) - try in the #winehq channel maybe
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: then there may be a firmware update for the device, try static ip
<Ramtron> How do I try that?
<MisterMobile> Reference to DNS 11.5 is Dragon naturally speaking
<Ramtron> Is there a command for static IP?
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: use network manager
<zykotick9> Ramtron: use your network manager icon
<L3mce> MisterMobile: if whinehq database does not have a solution, I think you are without luck unless you just want to run a win vm inside of ubuntu.
<Ramtron> I'm not seeing it in there
<arch_adam> has any one got photoshop running stable with wine?
<ActionPa1snip> Ramtron: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=set+static+IP+ubuntu
<zykotick9> arch_adam: #winehq
<L3mce> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> arch_adam: I suggest you check the appdb
<L3mce> appdb that is what I am looking for... sorry.
<L3mce> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<MisterMobile> I<zykotick9> Dragon IS a 'Microsoft' program in which I currently run in windows XP Pro.  Have considered a virtual solution inside of Wine or crossover but that's not my preference
<arch_adam> ok , ubuntu has unity now, can i customize that to open box or awesome?
<lnxslck> arch_adam, customize what?
<zykotick9> arch_adam: yes.  install new wm.  log out.  choose new.  log in.
<arch_adam> cool
<arch_adam> is there any backdoors like there is in mac and windows?
<woot-0854> arch: always
<zykotick9> arch_adam: much less likely.  <but OT in nature>
<dr_willis> 'any backdoors' ? how vague...
<dr_willis> brb
<WeThePeople> will deleting winxp from a dual boot with ubuntu mess with the MBR
<WeThePeople> or grub
<L3mce> How do you plan on 'deleting windows' WeThePeople?
<WeThePeople> l3mce, yes
<WeThePeople> then reinstalling
<forgotmynick> why the fudge does the live cd keep asking for username and password?!
<L3mce> WeThePeople: you will still have a grub entry... reinstalling WILL mess with the mbr and grub... you will need to reinstall/update grub
<L3mce> forgotmynick: An ubuntu live cd will not...
<WeThePeople> l3mce, forgotmynick, where did you get the image from??
<forgotmynick> L3mce, downloaded from http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<forgotmynick> WeThePeople^ I made a bootable USB with unetbootin
<WeThePeople> l3mce, will i be able to boot from the grub into tty?
<Kheo> hello, I can't use vsftpd can anybody help me ?!
<L3mce> WeThePeople: no. You will need to do a live boot and fix grub from there.
<WeThePeople> ok
<Kheo> hello, I can't use vsftpd can anybody help me ?!?!?!?!
<WeThePeople> kheo, please be patient
<Kheo> lol I must wait 2 days ?
<ahmedipa> hi everybody
<WeThePeople> hi
<ahmedipa> how are you doing ?
<Kheo> hello, I can't use vsftpd can anybody help me ?!?!?!?!
<L3mce> Good, do you have an issue we can help with ahmedipa?
<dr_willis> Kheo:  from what ive been googling. Vsftp is a bit broken. so good luck.
<ahmedipa> WeThePeople: hi
<zykotick9> ahmedipa: see "/msg ubottu ask" - ask your question on one line, no "chit-chat" here ;)
<dr_willis> Kheo:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/869684
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 869684 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "530 login incorrect error after upgrade" [Medium,Confirmed]
<scatterp> can i get some help with my webcam ?
<L3mce> Can you use your cam with cheeze scatterp?
<zykotick9> scatterp: does it work in cheese?  that's all the help i got - best of luck.
<scatterp> L3mce,  no
<scatterp> i Have a samsung webcamera and after looking at the windows inf file i discovered some vid/pids that were not mentioned when i do lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/1255860/ specificlly 093a:010f which is listed here http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/USB_GSPCA_MR97310A.html my problem is i am not sure how to get this running could any one help me out ? i did find http://moinejf.free.fr/gspca-2.15.18.tar.gz which i was able to make and make install how
<scatterp> ever i cant modprobe gspca or mars so not sure what to do i am running ubuntu 12.04
<L3mce> scatterp: then it is going to be beyond me, if it can be fixed at all
<scatterp> L3mce,  ok
<scatterp> zykotick9, ok thx
<ActionPa1snip> scatterp: if you install and run cheese, does it work?
<zykotick9> scatterp: personalyFYI that was an awesome question, you should have led with that ;) :)
<scatterp> ActionPa1snip, no
<MisterMobile> Help needed installing Dragon naturally speaking.  11.5  using wine &/or  cross over
<ahmedipa> zykotick9: do you mean just one line no multiline do you mean if I paste
<zykotick9> ahmedipa: just ask your question ;)
<Kheo> hello, I can't use vsftpd can anybody help me ?!?!?!?!
<woot-0854> Kheo: idk i use gftp
<Kheo> lol?
<ahmedipa> zykotick9: my question is no free space , I can't install application
<ahmedipa> zykotick9: what should I do
<zykotick9> ahmedipa: pastebin "df -h"
<zykotick9> ahmedipa: "sudo apt-get clean" will delete your downloaded DEB cache.  ususally frees some space.
<dr_willis> Kheo:  seems a lot of people cant use vsftp - it seems broken with PAM issues. from what ive been googling. Vsftp is a bit broken.
<WeThePeople> l3mce, fix grub? you mean fix mbr
<WeThePeople> or both
<zykotick9> dr_willis: the even better answer being, "don't use ftp" ;)
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  yep. but i was trying to get vsftp going in 12.10 even..  it seems to definatly still have PAM issues. did some looking and saw its had issues since a few releases back.
<THEJOLLYGRIMREAP> does anyone remember what the solution was to the bug that made ubuntu 10.04 freeze up
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i 100% believe your issue.  kinda nice to feel that way ;)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: s/issue/bug/ ;)
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  ;) its so secure it cant be used!
<FireStorms> Hi, in Ubuntu, using the chmod command how would you change *directory permission only* within a folder that contains hundreds of directories and files (mixed)?
<L3mce> WeThePeople: when you install windows... it will take over MBR... THEN you will have to boot live, chroot into the ubuntu install, and grub-install then update-grub
<MonkeyDust> FireStorms  to be sure, create a folder with some random files in it, change the folders chmod and see if the files changed too
<Dragon64> hello, I have a laptop with an embedded intel video chip. My webcam works in Windows 7, but is very choppy in Unbuntu 12.04. I am using cheese and have followed the instructions for choppy video in the cheese faq. Anyone have any other thoughts?
 * FireStorms tabs
<zykotick9> L3mce: i think grub-fix or something like that is recommended these days.  chroot instructions are NO LONGER on the grub2 wiki page :(..
<zykotick9> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BarkingFish> evening all :)  Can someone help me figure something out please?  I installed the ubuntu desktop / unity last night, and I'm in KDE right now - and something that I installed last night, is working on the KDE desktop, but it's not a KDE feature.
<L3mce> Okey doke... Dunno about that. THanks for the update zykotick9. I can help you chroot WeThePeople, or you should probably read those links instead
<ActionPa1snip> FireStorms: you'll need to use:  find -t d      to find the folders, then chmod that
<BarkingFish> Basically, when I get near to a scrollbar, I get what looks like a rocker switch with 2 arrows which allows me to fast scroll through whatever is on the bar, and it follows the mouse.  I want to know what it is, if anyone has any clues please.
<mcoffin> BarkingFish, Did you include gnome in your OS install by accident?
<FireStorms> MonkeyDust, yes, everything did change
<FireStorms> ActionPa1snip, thanks I'll look into that :)
<BarkingFish> mcoffin, I have Kubuntu  - I installed the ubuntu desktop last night to make some gnome apps work that didn't on Kubuntu alone
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to try asking in #kubuntu
<MisterMobile> Does anyone know of a good speech to text program for UBUNTU?
<WeThePeople> ok, thanks
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, the reason I'm asking here is what I have is not part of kubuntu :)
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: the default behavior for chmod is to just change permissions for a single argument
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  ha! :) Fixed it with my leet-google-fu skills.. well found a forum post..
<mcoffin> BarkingFish, Sorry I'm no expert on window environments, that just popped in to my head so I thought I'd try and help :D
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: i realize that.  but, unity people would have no idea what's in kde.  i figure a kde user must have run into this issue before.
<BarkingFish> no probs, thanks anyway - I'll try and get a screenshot of it to show you what I'm seeing - which might help.
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: you'd need to use the -R option to change recursively, which would change permissions for all subfolders and files
<L3mce> dr_willis: did it involve hashing the listen thing in config?
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, fss how many names begin with cyber. I'm using it with the -R flag, even then?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: nice ;)
<dr_willis> L3mce:  nope.. was utterly trivial.. and weird.... here it is..
<dr_willis> in /etc/vsftpd.conf:
<BarkingFish> yeah zykotick9 - this is part of the unity install / ubuntu desktop though, so I thought I'd come to you first
<dr_willis> pam_service_name=vsftpd -> pam_service_name=ftp
<WeThePeople> l3mce, will i need internet access to install update grub?
<L3mce> I was close... lol
<FireStorms> ahh bit of miscommunication
<dr_willis> L3mce:  changed that one thing.. and it started working.. from vsftpd to ftp...
<L3mce> no WeThePeople
<dr_willis> L3mce:  seems pam wants the service to be named ftp. not vsftpd i guess...
<dr_willis> well its logged now in the channel logs for Ever!
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: if you're using the -R flag, it is going to change everything in all the subdirectories as well
<MonkeyDust> MisterMobile  try festival
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: best of luck man.  you might get an answer here, patience is a good thing.
<WeThePeople> l3mce, all right one problem though, gparted for some reason shows all of my hdd as unallocated.
<L3mce> uh... WeThePeople... thats not good.
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, as ActionPa1snip said, I might need to use the find command in conjunction with chmod
<BarkingFish> yep, as soon as this screenshot decides to upload, I will be able to show you the problem rather than just describe it in a vague manner :P
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: are you trying to change just a single directory?
<L3mce> WeThePeople: make sure you are looking at the correct drive... and... did you reinstall windows already?
<WeThePeople> l3mce, nope havent touch anything yet, i only have one drive to select.. lol
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, lol no, there's many nested directories... I got 1/3 way though in 20 minuites and quit
<mcoffin> Is there a ubottu command that will point me towards the great list of pros and cons for gnome and plasma?
<MisterMobile> <MonkeyDust> I HAVE HEARD OF FESTIVAL,  H, how good is it compared to Dragon naturally speaking??
<Dragon64> hello, I have a laptop with an embedded intel video chip. My webcam works in Windows 7, but is very choppy in Unbuntu 12.04. I am using cheese and have followed the instructions for choppy video in the cheese faq. Anyone have any other thoughts?
<mcoffin> I can't seem to find it
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: how about you tell me exactly what you're trying to do
<L3mce> WeThePeople: what does sudo fdisk -l      look lik
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: are you trying to change all the directories permissions?
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, ok
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, I have a web directory, the permissions of dirs need changing to 500 and file 400
<FireStorms> files*
<Cyberspaceloa> Firestorms: cd to the parent directory
<zykotick9> mcoffin: don't expect much KDE info in the default ubottu factoids... but specifically, not that I know of.  i believe "/msg ubottu brain" might link to a url with all the factoids if you want to search.
<AndroUser> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu at boot. Stuck in an infinite loop.
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: find . -type d -execdir chmod 500 '{}' \;
<L3mce> MisterMobile: IMO nothing is as good as dragon... but festival is as good as you will get native to linux.
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: find . -type f -execdir chmod 400 '{}' \;
<FireStorms> yes?
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: those two commands should do it, but test them first in a trivial environment
<L3mce> FireStorms: that should be executed IN the directory
<mcoffin> zykotick9, thanks again. You're seriously trying harder than 99% of people who get payed to do stuff like this.
<L3mce> Doing so lower can blow stuff up
<FireStorms> I shall try now, thanks
<Cyberspaceloa> L3mce: Yes he needs to cd to the parent directory as I said
 * FireStorms tabs
<WeThePeople> l3mce, img of gparted>>> http://imgh.us/gparted.jpg  paste.ubuntu of fdisk -l >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257040/
<L3mce> sorry Cyberspaceloa... was just making sure that was understood.
<AndroUser> I'm getting nouveau Failed to idle cahnnel 1
<Cyberspaceloa> L3mce: no prob, it's a good idea
<L3mce> WeThePeople: well the fdisk shows we are in good shape.
<ActionPa1snip> AndroUser: blacklist the nouveau driver, may help
<AndroUser> How is that done?
<zykotick9> mcoffin: thanks man, that was really nice to say.
<L3mce> WeThePeople: that is 93 gb... whatever it is... it aint your hard drive...
<MisterMobile> L3mce  ->  I keep asking for help installing Dragon through line or cross over, but no one has the answer...
<Cyberspaceloa> MisterMobile: that's probably because it may not be possible. You already stated you've tried with wine and crossover
<Cyberspaceloa> MisterMobile: if anyone has an idea, they'll pipe in
<L3mce> WeThePeople: I see now... that is the root of the drive... drop it down to the other partitions.
<FireStorms> and it worked + I learned something new
<L3mce> MisterMobile: Nor do I have an answer... I am all linux... I simply live without it.
<FireStorms> Cyberspaceloa, L3mce, ActionPa1snip, MonkeyDust I thank you
<nawledgebeats> can someone tell me why i have to type Nomodeset
 * FireStorms goodbye
<BarkingFish> zykotick9, anyone else who can help - the thing I'm pointing to in this screenshot is what I'm trying to identify from unity/gdm > http://imgur.com/YRim6
<nawledgebeats> jrib:?
<nawledgebeats> Jrib: you still here?
<WeThePeople> l3mce, thats the only one i can select in the drop down menu
<L3mce> nawledgebeats: the answer will depend on your GPU chipset, how it addresses the frame buffer and the driver you use.
<MisterMobile> Yeah, I'm trying to get away from Windows myself.  This is my first time I wasn't sure how the chat system works
<nawledgebeats> hmm
<zykotick9> BarkingFish: that looks like the scroll bar to me (i don't use unity or kde, so have no idea)  good luck.
<L3mce> WeThePeople: I am not sure I understand why you are there frankly... but... as I said... your hard drive is fine, and we will just be using the command line.
<nawledgebeats> l3mce: i dont know what graphics card i have but how can i solve this issue
<AndroUser> I'm having issues with my gpu as well. I used Nomodeset to instal ubuntu, but now I'm stuck in an error loop upon booting.
<L3mce> nawledgebeats: you will add it to your boot configuration so you dont have to manually type it.
<L3mce> !nomodeset | nawledgebeats
<ubottu> nawledgebeats: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: do you have nvidia/ati?  those require nomodeset usually.  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for more details.
<ahmedipa> Question
<nawledgebeats> ubottu: can i save it so nomodeset is always there?
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: fyi "lspci | grep -i vga" should show you graphics card (unless you use hybrid)
<BarkingFish> ok zykotick9 - normally my scrollbar is just a gray bar with an arrow at each end for rapid up and down, and the actual bar in the middle. This has got to be a GDM / Unity thing
<BarkingFish> I will try and locate it.
<BarkingFish> Thanks
<L3mce> nawledgebeats: yes...
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: edit /etc/default/grub to make nomodeset permanent
<WeThePeople> l3mce, how long will you be on #ubuntu for?, i have to check i have all the software off of Winxp yet
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: fyi you need to run "sudo update-grug" after changing the grub file mentioned above to apply the settings.
<L3mce> WeThePeople: I have nothing on deck, but emergencies crop up. No promises, but I should be around.
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: sorry typo "sudo update-grub"
<WeThePeople> ok
<nawledgebeats> thank you thank you.
<ahmedipa> how can I uninstall windows application that work under linux ??
<L3mce> ahmedipa: you are going to have to give more detail to that question.
<nawledgebeats> zy: is this right??? http://pastebin.com/UE7pSqh3
<Tigerboy> ahmedipa: many windows applications work under "Wine" which is an emulator - or also try "virtualbox" which creates a virtual machine in a window on your desk- you can install Windows XP or other operating systems on it and have full access to it whilst you are on Ubuntu.
<ahmedipa> L3mce: I installed itunes application throw wine and I want to uninstall it ? how can I do that ?
<ActionPa1snip> ahmedipa: run: uninstaller
<ninjaaron> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with an alternative window manager (herbstluftwm), and it is mostly fine, but certain things do not work.  Most notably, the power button.
<nawledgebeats> zykotick9: is this right???
<zykotick9> nawledgebeats: me?  see "/msg ubottu tab" for info on TABing in irc.  sorry i don't visit pastebin.com.  see "/msg ubottu paste" for an alternative i will go to.
<ActionPa1snip> ahmedipa: if yuo only have itunes installed, just delete the ~/.wine folder
<nawledgebeats> darn
<zykotick9> ahmedipa: WARNING deleting .wine will delete EVERYTHING you've installed!
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: hence the word 'only'
<ninjaaron> so I have no way to suspend with this window manager aside from  issuing the command `sudo pm-suspend`.
<f00lhardy> how does one raise sytem volume via terminal?
<ahmedipa>  zykotick9: How can I delete only itunes
<nawledgebeats> L3mce: can you view this and see if its correct? http://pastebin.com/UE7pSqh3
<hmmwhatsthisdo> f00lhardy:
<hmmwhatsthisdo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97936/terminal-command-to-set-audio-volume
<f00lhardy> alsamixer
<ActionPa1snip> ahmedipa: run the uninstaller in the itunes folder
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (silly enter key)
<jhgjhg> Can you change Nomodeset from the bootmenu? I can't get in to the desktop
<f00lhardy> oh ok, thanks hmmwhatsthisdo
<Tigerboy> ninjaaron: one way is to open terminal and type sudo halt  or else use "sudo shutdown -h now" both will shut your system down safely- to reboot just type "reboot"
<zykotick9> jhgjhg: yes.  use e
<jhgjhg> Ah. Thanks zykotick9
<ninjaaron> Tigerboy: Yes, that is what I'm doing currently doing, but I was looking for a way to do it without having to type my password every time I want to shudown or suspend.
<ActionPa1snip> ahmedipa: I've seen videos on youtube how to get itunes on Ubuntu with wine but I don't buy apple rubbish so can't say if they actually work
<Tigerboy> Ninjaaron: can I know the wm you are using?
<ActionPa1snip> ahmedipa: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnUrqcD4W_M
<ninjaaron> Tigerboy: Herbstluftwm
<L3top> ninjaaron: are you using arch?
<ninjaaron> Tigerboy: I've managed to get some of my Gnome stuff working with `gnome-settings-daemon`, but other things don't seem to be working.
<ninjaaron> L3top: no, 12.04 LTS
<Tigerboy> Ninjaaron: have not used that -- do you have all the gnome packages installed that might help
<zykotick9> L3top: fyi EVERYTHING self-respecting gnu/linux distro "should" require root-privs to shutdown/suspend.
<jimbo_> can anyone help with getting my wwan up and going?
<ninjaaron> Pretty sure.  I didn't delete Unity or anything (I still use it sometimes, depending on the task).
<Tigerboy> ninjaaron: there is a lovely shutdown button in the screenlets manager (add package screenlets)
<muelli> !anyone | jimbo_
<ubottu> jimbo_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * L3top isn't aware of the issue, have only seen herb on arch before... that was the reason I asked
<rbik> ?join python
<L3top> rbik: /join #python
<rbik> #?join python
<Tigerboy> Ninjaaron: it will appear on the desktop-- go into screenlets manager once installed and add all the extra screenlets packages -- then find the shutdown button- highlight it and tick the start and startup boxes on the left
<rbik> L3top: thanks!
<ninjaaron> L3top: it's in the Debian testing and unstable repos, and hence, in Ubuntu.
<jimbo_> ubottu:  ...and if I don't know how to ask the right question?
<ubottu> jimbo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> Was just curious ninjaaron... now considering taking a look...
<Tigerboy> Ninjaaron: one instance will appear of the button on your desktop-- just move it to your preferred spot
<L3top> !details | jimbo_
<ubottu> jimbo_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ninjaaron> L3top: I get it through a PPA, however, to get the latest version.
<L3top> ninjaaron: if you would like to give me your impression in #ubuntu-offtopic I would be very interested to hear.
<ninjaaron> Tigerboy: will give it a try.
<homecable> whats a /home/user dir chmoded to ?
<pr0metheu5> How do I uninstall xubuntu-desktop/xfce?
<Tigerboy> Ninjaaron: screenlets manager will appear on your launchbar when you run it -- just right click it to gain features
<L3top> homecable: I do not understand your question as it sits.
<pr0metheu5> Sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop, will that be sufficient?
<homecable> what chmod is drwxr-xr-x
<zykotick9> pr0metheu5: i believe the second command is simply "apt-get autoremove"
<zykotick9> prooz: and your sudo with && wouldn't apply the the 2nd command.
<L3top> Oh sorry homecable... I somehow read that chmod as chroot... one second.
<zykotick9> pr0metheu5: see above.
<ssfdre38> is there a way to get Recordmydesktop to capture my audio without me turning up my speakers for my mic to pick it up
<user123abc_> is it harmful to restart the X server via Alt-PrntScrn-K ?
<zykotick9> user123abc_: i wouldn't if you can avoid it.
<user123abc_> zykotick9, could you explain?
<user123abc_> zykotick9, or are you just arguing from a common sense perspective?
<Tigerboy> ssfdre38: you can use Jack demon -- little tricky to set up
<zykotick9> user123abc_: probably leaves most of your processes hanging, where a more normal quit would be more graceful.
<zykotick9> user123abc_: i think of alt-sysrq-k as -9 but worse...
<user123abc_> zykotick9, is it really implemented via kill -9? I guess it should be, but can anyone confirm?
<zykotick9> user123abc_: alt-sysrq-k != the old ctrl+alt+backspace IMO
<L3top> homecable: the dir itself is 755, the content within is everywhere from 600 to 775
<zykotick9> user123abc_: the sysrq is deeper then -9 in many ways!
<user123abc_> zykotick9, I'd be curious to know how
<zykotick9> user123abc_: "deeper" in this case meaning "worse" ;)
<Ethic> I'm attempting to upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 & getting a ""No valid mirror found" error, could anyone assist please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EtCcRETH
<javier_> chocha
<javier_> us this, ETHIC - www.theync.com.  there's an answer
<zykotick9> user123abc_: sysrq can do CRAZY stuff, at almost the kernel level!  that's why it's used for the ultimate-last-ditch-effort restart.
<user123abc_> zykotick9, but yeah, to repeat, do you have more ideas about how it's actually implemented? or do you just mean that the timing of the signal is unfortunate
<zykotick9> !sysrq
<lsj8924> hello
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<lsj8924> good morning
<ActionPa1snip> user123abc_: could run:  killall -u $USER     instead
<sssilver> Hello everyone. When I attach my PS/2 mouse, there's nothing on dmesg. Also, the mouse doesn't work even if I restart the PC. What gives?
<user123abc_> ActionPa1snip, hmm, I'm tempted to try that out right now
<ActionPa1snip> sssilver: is the ps2 port enabled in BIOS?
<sssilver> ActionPa1snip: I believe so
<zykotick9> user123abc_: sysrq is a different thing then signals.  it's, in my words only, "deeper"
<muelli> sssilver: hm. It's not hotplug, so you do have to reboot.
<muelli> sssilver: how do you know the mouse is not working after reboot?
<sssilver> muelli: the cursor won't react to my mouse movements?
<ActionPa1snip> sssilver: you should check
<WeThePeople> l3mce, ok all set to partition :O
<user123abc_> zykotick9, I'm trying to look up what syscall it might be using
<zykotick9> user123abc_: alt+sysrq+k is fine, if "sudo service lightdm restart" has failed already.
<user123abc_> zykotick9, do you happen to know?
<f00dMonsta> anyone know how I can make Eclipse run faster? :/ I'm already using Oracle's Java
<zykotick9> user123abc_: no idea
<muelli> sssilver: I guess it's a statement, not a question, despite the question mark. can you pastebin us the output of "xinput"? And maybe "dmesg"?
<user123abc_> zykotick9, nah, I guess I was hoping that I could just use it as a "too lazy to press the log-out button" type of thing
<user123abc_> zykotick9, but as you say, that would be unwise
<solocommand> So I've heard that enabling tcp delayed ACK can help with samba lag. Does anyone know how to enable it on oneric? I've seen net.inet.tcp.delayed_ack listed as the variable for sysctl, but that path doesn't exist for me under /proc/sys
<zykotick9> user123abc_: i wouldn't recommend it ;)
<KRomeleoN> how do i delete "web apps"
<Smackbook> how can you stop the update manager from popping up?
<KRomeleoN> like, i have 2 amazon shortcuts and an omgubuntu shortcuts
<zykotick9> Smackbook: you want it too.
<Smackbook> zykotick9: no i dont
<Kvothe_> Hi, there's any deniable encryption filesystem, what it's not: truecrypt. And there's not too old?
<dr_willis> KRomeleoN:  i cant even get any to show up here. ;) the browser dialog asks.. but they never appear
<L3top> Kvothe_: You are going to have to work harder on your syntax. I do not understand that.
<Kvothe_> L3top, sorry, something like, rubberhose
<WeThePeople> l3top, is this l3mce??
<L3top> Yes.
<KRomeleoN> dr_wills its annoying hehe
<sssilver_> I don't know how to copy the input of xinput without a mouse :'(
<L3top> Was I on as l3mce earlier? I shouldn't have been
<Ethic> I'm attempting to upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 & getting a ""No valid mirror found" error, could anyone assist please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EtCcRETH
<WeThePeople> l3top, can you help with command line to delete windows xp?
<muelli> sssilver_: use pastebinit, i.e. xinput | pastebinit
<user123abc_> zykotick9, hmm, there doesn't seem to be a "murder_death_all()" syscall
<iCarly> Kvothe_, if deniabe=reliable: encfs + cryptkeeper
<zykotick9> user123abc_: i'm sure there is ;)
<f00dMonsta> anyone know how I can make Eclipse run faster? :/ I'm already using Oracle's Java
<muelli> f00dMonsta: more RAM
<muelli> it's Java.
<f00dMonsta> muelli: I have 8Gb of Ram
<muelli> f00dMonsta: more
<Smackbook> apparently this http://lifehacker.com/5295449/disable-ubuntus-annoying-update-manager-popup doesnt work anymore because the structure of the gconf-folder no longer has an auto_launch option to uncheck
<f00dMonsta> muelli: it's not even using 200mb according the eclipse's heap thingy
<AnonHuman> hello
<pr0metheu5> Can I somehow give my current install more space, using gparted or such?
<muelli> pr0metheu5: yes
<L3top> WeThePeople: You could just format the partition, you could zero it out with dd, you could wipe it, you could shred it... I am not sure what you are trying to do or why...  I need to know why you want to "delete" windows rather than simply install over it...
<pr0metheu5> oh, cool
<sssilver_> muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257079/
<ActionPa1snip> solocommand: you can put options in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Smackbook> ah! simple: sudo apt-get remove update-manager
<KRomeleoN> like, i have 2 amazon shortcuts and an omgubuntu shortcuts
<KRomeleoN> how do i delete "web apps"
<Smackbook> whodathunk
<muelli> sssilver_: Is this your mouse? "KYE 4D device Ergomedia "
<ActionPa1snip> !amazon | KRomeleoN
<AnonHuman> you delete web apps
<OerHeks> KRomeleoN, better ask in #ubuntu+1 for QQ 12.10 support.
<sssilver_> muelli: it could be, it's a very old Genius
<WeThePeople> l3top, how would i install over winxp, just set boot order to boot from cd and go from there?
<sssilver_> muelli: so, KYE sounds about right
<ActionPa1snip> KRomeleoN: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping.
<muelli> KRomeleoN: can you not right click and remove?
<muelli> sssilver_: so you don't know yet whether this is your device? Can you find out easily?
<sssilver_> muelli: here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257080/
<L3top> WeThePeople: this is really straying outside of ubuntu support, but... just put in the windows dvd and do a fresh install. It will only see the first partition, just dont let it overwrite and use the whole drive.
<jgcampbell300> anyone around
<sssilver_> muelli: looks like that is it
<WeThePeople> ok
<muelli> hm sssilver_. Looks good to me: "mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice". Looks like the kernel recognises your device.
<muelli> but your cursor on the screen doesn't move when you move the mouse, sssilver_?
<Tigerboy> WethePeople: just simply create new partitions("something else" option during partition install)- ext4 is a good format to use and at the bottom of the window where you delete and create partitions is the boot up drive choice pulldown- that is where the boot will go.
<sssilver_> no muelli
<sssilver_> muelli: I tried another ancient PS/2 mouse, it didn't work either
<solocommand> ActionPa1snip: I'm currently testing with the TCP_NODELAY socket option in the smb config; I could put it in the sysctl conf but if it's not a valid variable for sysctl, I doubt it will do anything :/
<sssilver_> muelli: my old Compaq mouse
<KRomeleoN> im on gnome 3.4
<KRomeleoN> 3.6 rather
<Tigerboy> Wethepeople: be sure to format all the partitions you need at least root / and swap -- good idea to have a separate /home and /tmp
<KRomeleoN> ccannot right click and remove
<jgcampbell300> question = i have 2 servers im building dell 2950 ... my question is why would i need two network controlers ... just wondering ... i have quite a few ideas what i could do with the second one but i am wondering what the second one was intended for ... any ideas
<Cyberspaceloa> L3top: I have a question. It seems like the common advice is to leave unused space for ubuntu in setting up a dual boot machine
<zykotick9> sssilver_: to copy from xterm/urxvt term i highlight the text i want to copy, and leaving it highlighted i click my scroll wheel to paste.
<muelli> sssilver_: hm. Can you pastebin "ls /dev/input"?
<Cyberspaceloa> L3top: However, the automated tool that comes with the vanilla distro refuses to detect unused hard drive space
<L3top> Cyberspaceloa: in general no... he already has a windows AND an ubuntu install, and must do the required every X months windows reinstall.
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, that's fine, (when doing the partition part of the ubuntu install, you'll have to choose manual-- 2 new partitions-- 1 ext4 for "/" and 1 for swap)
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  it sees 'unallocated' space last time i tried it.
<sssilver_> muelli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257089/
<Cyberspaceloa> dr_willis: does it really? That's interesting
<L3top> Cyberspaceloa: so in his circumstance, he needs to leave his existing install alone. Generally it is easier just to use the whole drive for windows and resize from ubuntu install.
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  but i tend to manually configure such things for total controll. :) plus i tend to have linux totally on its own hard drive.
<muelli> hm sssilver_. I would have expected "mouse0" to show up. Can you "cat /dev/input/mice", move the mouse and tell us whether you see anything funny in the terminal..?
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, please don't invent um.. "vanilla distro". That sounds outright silly what you mean here
<Cyberspaceloa> dr_willis: I'm the same way, myself. That's why I was surprised at the problems some have been having
<muelli> sssilver_: maybe sudo it.
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  ive resized windows and left half the HD unallocated many a time and the installer would use  the unallocated space. making a swap and a /
<sssilver_> muelli: maybe tail -f ?
<Cyberspaceloa> jagginess: it generally refers to the default tools and packages installation. I didn't "invent" the term.
<muelli> sssilver_: nah. better cat. It's more raw -.-
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  part of the issue can be that new windows installs may use 4 primary partions.. and thus  limit any options
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, gparted live cd also does a nice job of resizing ntfs non-destructively
<L3top> dr_willis: how about fresh large capacity drives? I have always probs with them and gparted
<muelli> sssilver_: you can "reset" your terminal if it's messed up afterwards. Let's hope it will be, because that'd be a good sign!
<L3top> dr_willis: fresh = new never partitioned
<sssilver_> muelli: nothing
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, you did.. there's no such thing as a vanilla distro, but there is a "base system" for every linux that's more or less the same (bash, etc)
<sssilver_> muelli: blankness, I pushed all the buttons on it too
<dr_willis> L3top:  Had no real issues with new 3TB i bought the other day. I think gparted insisted i use GPT for it.
<muelli> sssilver_: hm. weird then. Just to double check: You do move the mouse while the "cat" is running, right?
<Cyberspaceloa> jagginess:I'm not speaking of the GNU tools and kernel, obviously
<sssilver_> muelli: sure
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, it's not obvious. What are you talking about then?
<jagginess> -_-
<sssilver_> thanks so much for staying with me on this by the way, muelli
<L3top> good news dr_willis. Thanks. I am afk for 20 min if wethepeople comes calling
<muelli> sssilver_: Hm. I am running out of ideas then. Your kernel seems to recognize the mouse fine. It seems to me as if the mouse would just not report anything back to your computer. But it's weird, because mice are not too complicated...
<jagginess> dr_willis, gpt definitely for 3 tb drive
<Cyberspaceloa> dr_willis, L3top: thanks for responding. I haven't dual booted in a long time. If I pitch in here I just want to be informed
<sssilver_> muelli: it's not even a laser mouse
<muelli> sssilver_: there is one thing though in your dmesg: "i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp"
<dr_willis> Cyberspaceloa:  best $100 i ever spent was for a 128GB SSD for my Linux side of this dual boot system. ;)
<jgcampbell300> lol must have been a pretty dumb question ...
<muelli> sssilver_: try to boot with that boot option. Do you know how to do that?
<sssilver_> muelli: edit grub.conf?
<sssilver_> muelli: or the ubuntu people use higher level tools?
<muelli> sssilver_: hm. yeah, but doing it during boot is probably simpler and less invading.
<zykotick9> sssilver_: grub.conf no.  /etc/default/grub maybe?
<dr_willis> sssilver_:  you would add it to the proper line in /etc/default/grub   or test by typing it into the grub menu  for a one time test.
<sssilver_> zykotick9: where I come from, it'd be /boot/grub/grub.conf :))
<zykotick9> sssilver_: if you come from grub1 that makes sense.
<dr_willis> you do not edit grub.conf directly on ubuntu.
<Cyberspaceloa> jagginess: http://askubuntu.com/questions/95785/what-is-vanilla-ubuntu
#ubuntu 2012-10-03
<sssilver_> zykotick9: Gentoo actually
<zykotick9> dr_willis: s/on ubuntu/on grub2/
<Cyberspaceloa> just to prove I'm not "making it all up"
<dr_willis> grub1 used menu.lst i thought..
<dr_willis> been ages since i last used grub1 ;P
<zykotick9> dr_willis: lol, it does ;)
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, there's no official title with the word "vanilla" in it.. same thing with "chocolate"..
<zykotick9> grub.conf only stays until the next grub-update is run (any kernel updates) so it's silly to edit.
<choct155> has anyone had problems with 12.04 LTS booting consistently on ASUS machines?  I often get stuck on the purple screen and have not yet located a remedy that works
<Cyberspaceloa> jagginess: I didn't invent it.
<Cyberspaceloa> :)
<jagginess> Cyberspaceloa, there's no vanilla distro.
<jagginess> -_-
<jagginess> just ask the question
<Cyberspaceloa> lol
<Hatori> vanilla distro? What is it?
<dr_willis> choct155:  asus makes a lot of differnt machines...
<dr_willis> Hatori:  vanilla is  analous to the term 'generic'  or 'standard'
<dr_willis> vanilla ubuntu = 'a default install of ubuntu with no extra stuff added'
<jagginess> its some noobs out there wanting to distinguish between X-Ubuntu to Ubuntu... it's not an official title of anything
<jagginess> commonly people use "vanilla" in kernel compiling dialog
<WeThePeople> is the grub the same for all linux distros??
 * dr_willis goes to have some Apple Pie and Vanilla Ice Cream
<Cyberspaceloa> ha
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  some use grub1 some use grub2.
<Hatori> jagginess, i think you're right
<WeThePeople> dr_willis, besides that
 * Cyberspaceloa goes off to find a notary to make "Vanilla Ubuntu" *official*
<dr_willis> WeThePeople:  theres nothing stopping a disrto from doing weird stuff with grub
<jagginess> well ubuntu.. should be called "CHOCOLATE DEBIAN"
<L3top> WeThePeople: you are using grub2.
 * dr_willis likes Butter Pecan.
<jagginess> so it makes no more sense to bring up un-official titles.
<WeThePeople> l3top, yes
<zykotick9> jagginess: ubuntu shouldn't be called anything-debian or debian-anything...
<Cyberspaceloa> jagginess: I agree with zykotick9, you should stick with the official terminology
<WeThePeople> l3top, you said earlier that all i need to do when the fresh copy of winxp is install is repair the grub, what about the mbr do i need to do anything there?
<Hatori> thats different things but with same core :d
 * jagginess remarks on the trending mentality of previous marks made by the advocates of "vanilla".
<sisook> hi ya'll, im wondering if some one could help me with apt-get install-ing into a virtualenv
<Hatori> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<choct155> fair point, i am trying to find the model number (new to linux)
<L3top> WeThePeople: grub lives in MBR... they are the same animal.
 * jagginess thinks Cyberspaceloa is trolling
<Hatori> sisook what you mean with virtualenv?
<WeThePeople> l3top, ok, can i use a diff. live cd distro to repair lucid?
<WeThePeople> like 11.10
<zykotick9> L3top: grub "lives in MBR & /boot/grub" actually ;)  grub in MBR only does nothin'.
<bobweaver> Hello there I am trying to  set up a new partition and have read about them on the wiki. But I think that I have to do something different then I am use to. Here is a screen shot of gparted http://imagebin.org/230698   I would like to make that big blank space for 12.04 but seems like I can not because I get error and something about exstended partitions ,,, I am lost thanks for you time and let me know if you would like a paste of something
<sisook> @Hatori i'm on a VM and using a python isolated env (virtualenv)
<L3top> WeThePeople: yes... you will mount your linux partition, chroot into it after binding dev and a couple of other things for good measure that are not likely needed, but I am a slave to method, and run two simple commands.
<ActionPa1snip> bobweaver: well yeah, you have 3 primary partitions and an extended partition
<L3top> WeThePeople: zykotick9 is correct... I was using shorthand to answer your question. Yes... you can use 1110.
<ActionPa1snip> bobweaver: thats the max you can have
<Hatori> sisook, i'm haven't yet learn virtualenv, maybe other people could help you
<sisook> @Hatori so i can manage where my python packages get installed across multiple projects... but I guess the real question is how to enforce on my Lucid machine to use python 2.u7 instead of 2.6 globally
<bobweaver> ActionPa1snip,  Yeah that is what it said . should I boot live cd and move the / so that it  has more open space ?
<sisook> 2.7*
<bobweaver> or anyother Ideas ?
<bobweaver> any other *
<geek> #ubuntu-us-or
<geek> ooops....
<ActionPa1snip> bobweaver: its an option. You could grow the extended partition (if this is possible) then you are ok. I don't have this stuff as I plan my partitions
<jagginess> bobweaver, that's a big mess
<bobweaver> Yeah I have been stearing clear of the partitioning and moving for weeks now
<L3top> WeThePeople: I have to eat now... Warrior needs food badly... Warrior is about to die.
<jagginess> bobweaver, best thing to do, is use a 2nd drive, clone  /dev/sda5 onto /dev/sdb<> somewhere, and the remove completely the whole extendeded partition on /dev/sda
<WeThePeople> l3top, ok thanks for the help
<L3top> WeThePeople: will be back in 15 or so
<jagginess> bobweaver, (clonezilla comes to mind)
<bobweaver> jagginess,  very cool thanks
<choct155> has anyone had problems booting 12.04 LTS consistently on an ASUS U46E?  (Intel® Core™ i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz × 4; graphics:  VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics)
<jagginess> bobweaver, and backup /dev/sda7 as well of course.. any logical partitions with data on it (no need to backup any swap partition)
<L3top> choct155: rather than ask an "anyone" question, just give details of the issue you having.
<bobweaver> Well I mean I have no troubles at all removing the ntfs and dell stuff but dont want to void warranty and not sure if it would
<L3top> bobweaver: clonezilla will make a clone of the current drive, and should you ever need to, it can be restored as if nothing ever happened to it, assuming the drive itself is not defunct.
<jagginess> bobweaver, yeah.. if you can wipe out /dev/sda1 that wouldn't hurt :).. usually there's crap on that.. like logo installers
<choct155> My apologies for the etiquette blunders.  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS has hung up on the purple screen rather randomly on my ASUS U46E  (Intel® Core™ i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz × 4; graphics:  VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics)   I have tried booting from recovery mode (which I did to get into this session), but it's just as unreliable.  I also tried updating GRUB, and a nomodeset edit in the boot script
<Hatori> bobweaver, i think you should check your warranty
<L3top> !nomodeset | choct155
<ubottu> choct155: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jagginess> bobweaver, it's just a diagnostic bootup.. those things arent special..
<ssfdre38> i am now getting an error with JACK audio connection kit and its not starting up
<jagginess> bobweaver, but your windows boot may break (and you'll likely need the free paragon rescue kit-- to fix any registry-mapping to C:\)
<Ethic> I'm attempting to upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 & getting a ""No valid mirror found" error, could anyone assist please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EtCcRETH
<choct155> thanks ubottu, i will give it a shot
<bobweaver> that is what I figured and to be 100% honest I have never used the windows side well not ever but I really do not need it maybe if cpu or anything goes wrong with computer I can send in with out harddrive. But thanks to all for your help . I will clone the drive then I will Just remove all the windows stuff thanks again
<jagginess> bobweaver, gparted live cd can probably move /dev/sda3 (after wiping out sda1 and sda2) to the beginning of the drive
<jagginess> bobweaver, you can do that..
<lsj8924> emm
<lsj8924> let me think
<awc737> NO! this is BS! I can not let this happen again!!! XUBUNTU will randomly loose my installed software, then after a reboot, won't even BOOT!
<bobweaver> jagginess,  yeah that is what I am thinking , the only reason that I would like to have other partition is to install 12.04 because then I can hack at Unity-2d for 5 more years ! :)
<awc737> about ~3 hours into a fresh Xubu install, (seemingly close to after installing LAMP), I notice "Ubuntu Software Center" is missing from my main menu
<awc737> then I notice my other applications are missing, Evolution mail, etc
<rinzler> dr_willis: switched to lubuntu per your suggestion yesterday, and am loving it. Thanks for the idea!
<awc737> then, I better not restart my computer, cause I will never get back!!!!
<awc737> please help
<BrendenT> Hi all.  Trying to install MySQL, apt-get gives me a bunch of 404.  I'm on an AWS instance.
<bobweaver> Breadflour,  can you update ?  sudo apt-get update
<awc737> To summarize: 3 hours into a fresh Xubu install, I notice "Ubuntu Software Center", and other self-installed software is missing. Last time this happened, rebooting resulted in never getting my machine back!!!!
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: did you run:  sudo apt-get update    first?
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<xangua> awc737: xubuntu doesn't come with evolution, no idea about software center or if it has it's own Xubuntu software center as Lubuntu has
<BrendenT> yes, sudo apt-get update gives a fair number of errors too.
<BrendenT> let me get the lsb ... output...
<bobweaver> awc737,  did you look to see what is missing ?     dpkg-query -l | awk '{print $2}'
<BrendenT> sudo lsb_release -sc gives "precise" as the output, just that one word
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: it  doesn't need sudo, or I would have added it
<awc737> xangua: you see my post... I said my self-installed software disappears
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<awc737> bobweaver: what am I looking for in this result?
<dr_willis> 'self installed software'  - means what exactly?
<awc737> software I installed myself...
<awc737> and even Ubuntu Software Center, which I didn't install
<BrendenT> yes I can ping 8.8.8.8...
<awc737> everything is just missing
<awc737> I know if I restart my PC, I'll never get it back
<bobweaver> awc737,  that will list all programs install on system that is it
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null
<jagginess> awc737, but if you pulled the plug, what happens?
<ActionPa1snip> BrendenT: then retry the: sudo apt-get update
<jagginess> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<awc737> jagginess: what?
<BrendenT> nameserver gives me command not found, unfortunately...
<awc737> bobweaver: well, I don't know what I should do with that list
<Cyberspaceloa> sorry awc737, my network connection tanked. did more capable people jump on your problem?
<awc737> Cyberspaceloa: not yet
<WeThePeople> zykotick9, thanks for the hint :)
<elisa87> Does Skype in Ubuntu have video chatting or just voice ?
<awc737> this is so frustrating, i just installed Xubu, then spent 3 hours re-customizing my install after this happened last time
<jagginess> elisa87, i think skype is closed-source
<awc737> installing all my apps, etc
<sssilver_> muelli: after adding the boot option, still doesn't work. dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12571210/
<zykotick9> jagginess: i know skype is closed source
<awc737> the last thing I really remember doing was tasksel LAMP
<muelli> sssilver_:  The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<sssilver_> muelli: * http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257120/
<sssilver_> sorry
<jagginess> elisa87, that would be non-free repositories or maybe another multiverse repository
<awc737> here is my only indiction of a problem:
<awc737> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zykotick9> awc737: only 1 package manager at a time is allowed
<muelli> hm sssilver_. Can you pastebin "ls /dev/input/" again?
<awc737> no sorry nvm, thats cause I was trying something in tasksel to fix it
<sssilver_> muelli: * http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257124/
<muelli> sssilver_: and do "cat /dev/input/mice" again, wobble the mouse and tell whether there is anything on the terminal..?
<elisa87> jagginess but I found it in ubuntu software service
<sssilver_> muelli: nothing
<elisa87> how can i install windows software on my ubuntu?
<elisa87> virtual box?
<sssilver_> elisa87: that, or Wine
<awc737> I am so scared to reboot my computer, but I don't know what else to do
<muelli> sssilver_: hm. can you "cat" any of those files in /dev/input, wobble the mouse and tell whether there is anything?
<jagginess> elisa87, ubuntu softwater center includes commercial apps too
<awc737> My ubuntu software center just disappeared
<jagginess> elisa87, but it doesnt mean it's open source
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: have you determined whether the applications are still installed but maybe not showing up in your menu?
<muelli> sssilver_: i.e. cat each file seperately. One after another... Eventualyl hit Ctrl+C to abort cat.
<elisa87> so all in all, you mean that skype on ubuntu doesn't have video chat?
<muelli> sssilver_: also do some clicking...
<jagginess> elisa87, you'll have to try it out and see if it does the job (or maybe #skype :?)
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: I've noticed that some packages I've installed don't automatically show up in the Xubuntu menus
<elisa87> by the way jagginess how can i install virtual box?
<zykotick9> jagginess: s/ubuntu software center/ubuntu's app store/ ;)
<yekoms> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<awc737> Cyberspaceloa: what would ubu software center be called?
<awc737> with the command dpkg-query -l | awk '{print $2}
<sssilver_> muelli: event3 responds to keyboard...
<zykotick9> elisa87: fyi a lot of ubuntu software is non-free.
<VonWhistler> Guys, If i wanted to setup a high availability apache server, whats would use for IP level availability. I was suggested LVS. Is this the tree I want to be barking up?
<yekoms> !virtualbox | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: please see above
<sssilver_> muelli: event2 sorry
<muelli> sssilver_: if all that doesn't yield anything, I am out of ideas. Could it be, that the mouse is defective?
<bobweaver> !info software-center | awc737
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: I have successfully video chatted with the linux native skype in ubuntu
<ubottu> awc737: software-center (source: software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, and removing software. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.5 (precise), package size 609 kB, installed size 4256 kB
<awc737> yes software-center is listed
<awc737> I can't go up to see if evolution or chromium is listed
<Hatori> elisa87, i think you should use similiar application that was available on linux
<bobweaver> awc737,  you could do    dpkg-query -l | awk '/software-center/ {print $2}'
<awc737> because the long list cuts off at k
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: have you tried to invoke it from the cli?
<sssilver_> muelli: none of that worked
<awc737> Cyberspaceloa: chromium-browser is also listed, although it also disappeared from my main menu
<awc737> how would I invoke chromium from the command line
<sssilver_> muelli: it's unlikely that I'd have 2 defective PS/2 mice which'd behave identical
<dr_willis> chrom<tab>
<elisa87>  Cyberspaceloa how did you find the video chat button in Skype? I cannot find it
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: try calling one of the missing applications from the command line and see if it runs
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: hopefully your menu is just misconfigured somehow
<muelli> sssilver_: I agree. I mean, it might after be a Linux bug. But do you have another PC that takes PS/2 and that you could test your mice on?
<choct155> Afraid my 12.04 LTS still does not boot consistently on my ASUS U46E.  I have tried updating GRUB, fixing broken packages in recovery mode (which is just as unreliable as the normal boot), and editing the boot script to include the NOMODESET option.  Any other remedies?  (Intel® Core™ i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz × 4; VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics)
<awc737> chrmoium-browser command not found
<bobweaver> awc737,  spelling ?
<sssilver_> muelli: unfortunately, not :(
<bobweaver> awc737,  that happens to me all te time
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: have you installed skype from the partner repo?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: on my system chro<TAB> works ;) +1 on tab suggestion
<bobweaver> the *
<bobweaver> :)
<awc737> chromium-browser: command not found
<bobweaver> awc737,  have you ran a smart test on harddrive ?
<BrendenT> trying 8.8.8.8 as a nameserver still makes apt-get give a ton of 404 errors, unfortunately...
<elisa87>  Cyberspaceloa no i installed it from ubuntu software center
<elisa87> or maybe a sudo apt-get
<muelli> sssilver_: hm. I'm sorry. I don't know how to proceed then. I would eventually try a live CD and try to boot that. Maybe something that uses a more vanilla kernel like Fedora.
<awc737> bobweaver: this is the second hdd I had this problem
<sssilver_> muelli: actually, I did test the compaq mouse -- it works
<awc737> first time, i put a new hdd, reinstalled xubu, and not its happeniung again
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: okay, as long as you used apt basically. I'll run mine and take a look at it
<zykotick9> awc737: you don't have chromium-browser installed (but that's not the command to launch it)
<awc737> i do have it installed zykotick9
<awc737> according to the list
<muelli> sssilver_: wait a second... So your PS/2 interface does work indeed for the other mouse..?
<BarkingFish> Hi again :)  Is there any way of finding out what a metapackage installs on your PC please?  I have "purged" unity and gnome out of my kubuntu system - as was suggested last night, it did indeed cause me some issues.
<awc737> and whats the command to run it?
<sssilver_> muelli: no, the other mouse does work on another pc
<muelli> BarkingFish: ubuntu-desktop
<Cyberspaceloa> zykotick9: I just launched chromium-browser with that command
<dr_willis>  which chromium-browser
<dr_willis> /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<sssilver_> muelli: it's tested
<zykotick9> awc737: sorry "chromium-browser" DOES launch it here.  my bad.
<awc737> omg the list is fucked up. evolution is listed. command evolution says 'evolution is not installed'
<sssilver_> muelli: can you please remind me how to display a list of input devices again?
<BarkingFish> But what I took out was significantly smaller than what I installed.... The system wound up installing 465 packages when I installed ubuntu-desktop, but the purge only removed 176
<muelli> sssilver_: For X: xinput. For the kernel: ls /dev/input
<bobweaver> BarkingFish,  what is the DE that you want ?
<jagginess> awc737, install "ubuntu".. "xubuntu" sux.
<zykotick9> awc737: are you looking at "dpkg -L ..." output or "apt-cache policy foo"?
<bobweaver> KDE ?
<BarkingFish> bobweaver, KDE only now
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<awc737> this is my work computer and I can't spend every 3 hours reconfiguring it and joining domain and passing proxy and configuring mail
<bobweaver> !purekde |
<ubottu> : please see above
<awc737> and Unity "sux" jagginess
<muelli> sssilver_: ah, I see. Okay. So I would boot a vanilla kernel. If that still doesn't yield your mouse working (i.e. catting files in /dev/input) I would report a bug against Linux.
<BarkingFish> I tried dual dm, GDM and KDM, GDM saused some issues for me.
<zykotick9> awc737: all DMs Suck!  enough guys.
<sssilver_> OK, thanks muelli !!
<muelli> sssilver_: it's *very* unlikely though that there's a bug in Linux handling PS/2 mice though. But well, unlikely doesn't mean it's impossible.
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: I have a button that says "Turn on video"
<dr_willis> awc737:  sounds like you may be having some other odd hardware issues.. ive had bad hard drive cables and controllers in the past.
<awc737> i shouldnt have this problem just because i like xfce
<jagginess> sssilver, sounds close to "thank s-muelli !!"
<awc737> dr_willis: that doesnt make sense. its a solid computer. I just had the SAME problem 3 hours ago, and tried a new hdd
<awc737> its a software/config issue
<elisa87> Cyberspaceloa where is that button? Can you take a screen shot of i?t
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: just a moment
<dr_willis> awc737: ive never seen stuff just 'randomly' get apt-get removed..  or vanish.
<Hatori> awc737, exactly what the problem you're trying to solve ?
<dr_willis> awc737:  i have seen file curruption cause all sorts of weird ness
<Ethic> I'm attempting to upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 & getting a ""No valid mirror found" error, could anyone assist please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EtCcRETH
<loui625> hello
<dr_willis> i wouldent think 'tasksel' would remove desktop apps either.
<awc737> Hatori: 3 hours into a fresh Xubu install, I notice "Ubuntu Software Center", and all my self-installed software is missing. Last time this happened, rebooting resulted in never getting my machine back
<jagginess> Ethic, apt-get update, and try the upgrade
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i doubt tasksel removes anything - if it does, it shouldn't.
<bobweaver> Ahh harddrive is much better :)  http://imagebin.org/230709   Now should I move that sda1 over some and then remove swap in sad4 and make a new partition for swap ?  can I even do that so the next install (couple minutes from now) can use the same swap as other partition ? thanks again
<dr_willis> 'never getting my machine back' => what exactly did happen  when the system tried to boot...
<jagginess> dr_willis, he's said it at least 5*** times, he can't get his PC back. (I think he loves saying this)
<awc737> fuck this. back to Linux Mint. was looking for something lighter
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: not the best image, but http://www.skypeassets.com/content/dam/skype/images/site/get-skype/linux/get-skype-on-linux.jpg
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: second button from the left on the bottom
<ActionPa1snip> awc737: tried Lubuntu?
<BarkingFish> !language | awc737
<ubottu> awc737: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dr_willis> vague details get vague answers i guess...
<bobweaver> unity-2d can run on wayland metacity ect (If you set it up right )
<Cyberspaceloa> I have to away for a while elisa87, I hoped that helped somewhat
<zykotick9> awc737: mint = ubuntu + less stable + smaller developer pool (mint = 1 person basically).  good luck.
<choct155> Afraid my 12.04 LTS still does not boot consistently on my ASUS U46E.  I have tried updating GRUB, fixing broken packages in recovery mode (which is just as unreliable as the normal boot), and editing the boot script to include the NOMODESET option.  Any other remedies?  (Intel® Core™ i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz × 4; VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics)
<sssilver__> Hey muelli, I just replaced my genius with a compaq mouse, and the title in xinput remained the same.
<sssilver__> muelli: I guess that means that the KYE thing might not really have been my mouse, hn?
<BrendenT> I'm still trying to figure out if there's anyway to get 404 errors to go away when using apt-get
<BarkingFish> thanks for the help bobweaver and dr_willis - i'm solo kde now. I thought GDM would be nice to have on, but it cross pollutes the KDM workspace - things which are gnome only turn up in here, and I didn't want that :)
<muelli> hm sssilver__: interesting data point indeed
<sssilver__> muelli: I replaced the mouse with the one that is tested and restarted the PC
<zykotick9> BrendenT: 404 from "sudo apt-get update" ?  i assume.
<dr_willis> BarkingFish:  i mixx up kde and gnome all the time. theres just to many good apps on each one to limit myself to one or the other.
<BrendenT> zykotick9: yes, those too, but from install MySQL also
<awc737_> this is the same fucking problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980690
<muelli> sssilver__: Yeah, Linux might indeed not have recognized your mouse. Quite.. uncommon though. Have you double and triple checked that you've got everything enabled in the BIOS?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya>  hi can some one help me with vpn i setup pptv
<BarkingFish> dr_willis, the prob I had is a particular gnome app which I wanted working, which doesn't work any longer.  It stopped around the time pulseaudio came in - and I'll be hanged if I can fix it.
<zykotick9> BrendenT: are you using repos outside of ubuntu's defaults?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> hi can some one help me with vpn i setup pptv
<muelli> !anyone | Detroit_Hell_Ya
<ubottu> Detroit_Hell_Ya: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> i can connect to server but i can not go outside of the server
<awc737_>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980690 Does anyone have a suggestion other than ths first wild guess response?
<BrendenT> zykotick9: probably, forgot to mention I'm on an Amazon ECC instance...
<BarkingFish> awc737_, Please keep your language down in here.  This is a family friendly channel and we do not appreciate the use of swearing.  Anymore, and it goes to the ops.
<muelli> Detroit_Hell_Ya: can you pastebin us "route -n"?
<zykotick9> BrendenT: good luck.  don't reply to me further - i won't see it.
<awc737_>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1980690 Does anyone have a suggestion other than ths first wild guess response?
<BrendenT> hmm, ok...
<sssilver__> muelli: it might be that my usb keyboard is hindering my ps/2 mouse. Lemme unplug the keyboard and reboot
<muelli> sssilver__: even more unlikely. But well, give it a shot
<zykotick9> awc737_: see "/msg ubottu here" for a hint
<muelli> sssilver__: I would download a Fedora CD and try to boot that.
<dr_willis> awc737_:  if tasksel did some how remove desktop packages, then installing  the whatever-desktop package should get the system going again.
<muelli> sssilver__: maybe even something ancient. A very old Ubuntu.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> zykotick9
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> where do i paste this
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> !pastbin
<dj_ryan> any one can give me a hint on how to configure xinerama triple-head using intel and radeon cards?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> ~pastebin
<muelli> !pastebin | Detroit_Hell_Ya
<ubottu> Detroit_Hell_Ya: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zykotick9> Detroit_Hell_Ya: paste what i don't remember talking to you?  see "/msg ubottu paste" for pastebin details.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257142/
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> muelli
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257142/
<zykotick9> Detroit_Hell_Ya: route - i was NOT talking with you.  good luck.  i'm useless at those types of networking questions, i use a home router for firewall/dhcp etc.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> sorry i confused with u muelli
<zykotick9> Detroit_Hell_Ya: see "/msg ubottu u" i hate the "abreviation"
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> lol
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> muelli am i doing anything wrong
<zykotick9> Detroit_Hell_Ya: see "/msg ubottu lol" ;) just joking!
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> :)
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> got the connection establish with the server
<zykotick9> Detroit_Hell_Ya: wish i could help you but i can't.  good luck.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> but i can not access any other website using pptp vpn ser
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> any one else good at
<muelli> Detroit_Hell_Ya: hm. how do you know that you "can not access any other website"?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> i try
<ActionPa1snip> Detroit_Hell_Ya: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> let me
<muelli> ... and then what...? Sorry dude, my crystal ball is dirty at the moment and I am not able to clean it up.. So please give us deatils
<muelli> details even
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> ActionPa1snip does it matter like my server is on public ip
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> and for remote ip is privat ips
<ActionPa1snip> Detroit_Hell_Ya: should be fine
<elisa87> Cyberspaceloa do you know how can I test my own video in bigger resolution? not that small window?
<spaceneedle> Ubuntu 12.10 will not boot from a usb stick on my dell d610. Adding nomodeset doesn't work--I got a kernel panic--not syncing:attempted to kill init! error.
<Dice-Man> i'm addicted to ubuntu
<Dice-Man> how to solve it
<muelli> spaceneedle: that's probably something for #ubuntu+1
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> ActionPa1snip when i ping 8.8.8.8 i get request time out
<Froward> have you tried listening to heroin and shooting Yellow Submarine into your veins
<jrib> Dice-Man: find a new addiction (in #ubuntu-offtopic though)
<spaceneedle> Xubuntu 12.10 won't boot either.
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> 100% loss
<muelli> Detroit_Hell_Ya: well. can you do that when you are not connected to the VPN..?
<WeThePeople> how do i turn off notifications?
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> yes
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> i can do that
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: I use luvcview for just regular non-networked cam stuff, and I've liked it
<WeThePeople> in lucid
<Cyberspaceloa> elisa87: as far as the small video window in skype, I was just googling that and it seems like a "feature"
<muelli> Detroit_Hell_Ya: please disconnect your VPN, pastebin "route -n" followed by "host ubuntu.com"
<Silivrenion> I'm having a problem that's stumping me, and I don't know the answer. Often randomly, the nm-applet disappears, although the service continues to run. I have to manually restart nm-applet all the time. This started a week ago or so. When starting nm-applet manually from terminal, it says it has been removed from the notification area
<Detroit_Hell_Ya> muelli http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257163/
<zykotick9> Silivrenion: have you searched launchpad for similar bugs?  that's where i'd start.
<Silivrenion> everything I saw was kind of older.. for this to appear all of a sudden must be recent.. but alas, I have not searched well for similar bugs
<rada> hola
<zykotick9> Silivrenion: if you don't find one, report one ;)
<wilee-nilee> Silivrenion, 12.04?
<Silivrenion> should nm-applet report that it's been removed from the notification area when you start it manually? it appears, seems silly
<Silivrenion> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> Silivrenion, desktop?
<Silivrenion> yes
<Silivrenion> well, desktop version. this is a netbook
<wilee-nilee> hehe which one these are important details for all Silivrenion
<LucidGuy> Is it safe to say I should avoid purchasing a laptop that utilizes nVidia optimus tech?  Going to use the laptop primarily with Linux.
<Silivrenion> acer aspire one 532h
<zykotick9> Silivrenion: a favour, could you read "/msg ubottu who" and "/msg ubottu enter" for me(/us)
<wilee-nilee> Silivrenion, unity, lubuntu, kubuntu, which one
<Silivrenion> wilee-nilee, unity interface. sorry
<Froward> I have followed the instructions on https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable but when I type "hexchat" into the software center searchbox, it doesn't find Hexchat! how do I make this repository thing work?
<trism> Froward: did you run: sudo apt-get update; after adding the ppa?
<wilee-nilee> Silivrenion, cool that stuff is important to include, hopefully someone may know, sounds like bug report possibly, if there is no precursor to this IE you tweaking something in the nm or on the desktop
<mgodzilla> wilee-nilee: switched to lxde...so much happier.
<Froward> trism: Yes, and I have just run it a third time :)
<trism> Froward: which ubuntu version?
<Silivrenion> wilee-nilee, nothing got tweaked, it just seems odd. I'm trying to figure out if there's commandline options for nm-applet, but there's no help interface in the term
<mgodzilla> you probably don't remember our conversation...but it's workin' out for me :)
<trism> Froward: and how about a: sudo apt-get install hexchat; ?
<chris92> Froward: just try "sudo apt-get install hexchat"
<zykotick9> !info hexchat | trism ???
<ubottu> trism ???: Package hexchat does not exist in precise
<Ethic> I'm attempting to upgrade Ubuntu from 10.04 & getting a ""No valid mirror found" error, could anyone assist please: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EtCcRETH
<chris92> zykotick9: he did add the ppa
<Froward> trism, chris92: It's Doing Things! I don't know if it's going to keep itself updated in the PPA, though
<Froward> and it runs now!
<ratcheer> mgodzilla: I use LXDE on almost everything.
<Froward> Thnx :)
<trism> Froward: it will
<WindBuntu> is 10.04 up to date?
<chris92> Froward: if gwendal updates his PPA, it should
<trism> Froward: assuming the ppa ever updates
<phong_> does anyone know xml  stuff?
<phong_> basic xml stuff
<Kvothe_> is there anyway to dd the content of a .iso to a hard disk and boot it with grub or something?
<dr_willis> WindBuntu:  10.04 is 2 yrs old. there have been security updates..
<MonkeyDust> WindBuntu  almost out of date
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dr_willis> WindBuntu:  if doing a new install. i would find it hard to justify installing 10.04 on a new machine.
<wilee-nilee> WindBuntu, What is your definition of up to date? 7 monhs the desktop version will be end of life
<ratcheer> Kvothe_: Interesting question.
<wilee-nilee> months*
<Silivrenion> where in ubuntu is the startup configuration that starts nm-applet? it's not in the startup applications, apparently
<phong_> anyone know how to convert sample into xml format ?  http://tinypic.com/r/vxygds/6
<phong_> thanks
<chris92> Kvothe_: if you have a flash drive (like an usb stick) you could use the .iso to generate a live usb stick
<wilee-nilee> Kvothe_, you can boot a ISO with grub
<dr_willis> Silivrenion:  theres  a system wide 'startup' directory i recall. but i forget its name.
<dr_willis> Silivrenion:  check    /etc/xdg/autostart
<wilee-nilee> Kvothe_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<phong_> how would you convert this into .xml file http://tinypic.com/r/vxygds/6
<Kvothe_> thx
<zykotick9> dr_willis: <sorry for PM but> /etc/xdg/autostart/ just lead me to my 1st .desktop file in debian squeeze polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<zykotick9> lol PM fail
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  mine here has like 2 dozen differnt supporttool.desktop files
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  but i am on 12.10 :) i keep forgetting that.. and i do have about every desktop installed that exists... ;P
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i still don't have multi-arch ;)
<phong_> do you guys know xml at all ?
<dr_willis> phong_:  its a markup language.. :)
<dr_willis> eXtendable Markup Language (if i rember my readings)
<MonkeyDust> phong_  libreoffice Write has 'save as xml'
<phong_> well....show me what would this be in xml file ? http://tinypic.com/r/vxygds/6
<dr_willis> pandoc - general markup converter
<MonkeyDust> phong_  better ask in #libreoffice
<dr_willis> odt2txt - simple converter from OpenDocument Text to plain text
<phong_> dr_willis, dude, did u see my image? http://tinypic.com/r/vxygds/6
<dr_willis> phong_:  nope.. not going to look either.. since i dont use xml in any real way.
<Skapare> is there an equivalent option to --yes for dpkg?
<dr_willis> and last time some one posted an image for me to look at.. welll.. the grandson had some.. questions.....
<dr_willis> night all.. bed time.
<muelli> Detroit_Hell_Ya: and the host command..?
<zykotick9> Skapare: i hope not.  but i'm sure there is.  have you checked "man dpkg" for yes?  use / to search.
<Skapare> I did, and searched, and found nothing
<Skapare> I am trying to remove grub in an automated script ... it puts up a prompt asking if I am sure ... how can I force it to just do it? ... the command I am doing is:
<Skapare> dpkg --purge grub-common grub-gfxpayload-lists grub-legacy-ec2 grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common
<zykotick9> Skapare: good luck ;)  <i'm no help>
<Skapare> they should never have allowed user prompting in dpkg ... or at least provide an option:  --do-not-prompt-because-no-user-is-there
<FlipShaw> Skapare: pass it with a --force=all command
<Skapare> OK, I'll go try that now
<FlipShaw> Skapare: sorry, not = use force-all
<zykotick9> Skapare: installing packages is something an admin "should" be there for.... just sayin'
<Skapare> dpkg: error: unknown option --force=all
<FlipShaw> Skapare: sorry, I meant --force-all, not =all
<Skapare> zykotick9: I'm UNinstalling ... and it's part of an automated build process I'm putting together for cloud based operation ... so no one can be there
<Skapare> FlipShaw: the prompt still comes up
<dj_ryan> I'm trying to configure Xorg via xorg.conf, and xinerama, and i cant seem to get my intel built in graphics to not-mirror
<dj_ryan> cant use xrandr due to xinerama, and now im sad
<zykotick9> Skapare: fyi, i'm failing to find a dpkg auto-install option in the man page.  i'm totally vindicated by my "hope not, but assume there is..." statement earlier.  if it's true - and i still doubt it.
<zykotick9> Skapare: cloud = fog, lame...
<Skapare> zykotick9: well AWS
<FlipShaw> Skapare: THat's the only thing I could think of to stop the prompt
<zykotick9> Skapare: best of luck with ubuntu.  <don't bother replying to me, i won't see it>
<Skapare> FlipShaw: it is asking about grub files in /boot/grub ... which apparently were put there as part of grub doing the install, as opposed to the package install
<phong_> i got it
 * Skapare wonders what zykotick9's remark means
<FlipShaw> Skapare: I'm not sure about all that than
<Skapare> FlipShaw: so I'm thinking maybe if I just wipe off /boot/grub first, maybe it won't ask
<Skapare> the /boot/grub files are not part of the debian package system install ... they are added when the grub programs do their install thing
<FlipShaw> Skapare: Sounds like a resonable theory
<WeThePeople> l3top, you around
<Skapare> so if they are absent, maybe it will think it hasn't installed them
<Skapare> I gotta re-launch my test instance to test this idea ... because grub was uninstalled with these commands I did
<postmodern> does ubuntu have a directory similar to redhat's /etc/sysconfig ?
<L3top> WeThePeople: here
<zykotick9> postmodern: what does redhat's /etc/sysconfig do?
<IDWMaster> Hi.
<IDWMaster> Is there a way in Ubuntu to use display downscaling?
<WeThePeople> l3top, is this adequate for chroot >>> http://superuser.com/questions/111152/whats-the-proper-way-to-prepare-chroot-to-recover-a-broken-linux-installation
<postmodern> zykotick9, it stores configuration for the /etc/init.d/ scripts
<IDWMaster> Like the registry setting that was available for Windows?
<IDWMaster> Is there an equivalent in Linux
<IDWMaster> I'm using an Intel Atom processor/graphics chip
<postmodern> zykotick9, the /etc/init.d/ scripts simply do [ -e /etc/sysconfig/redis ] && . /etc/sysconfig/redis
<bustacap> Anyone have a weather indicator that works on 12.04? I can't get my city to add with the one in the software manager.
<JamezQ> Hey anyone in the SF area, ubuntu hour at The Roastery going on now.
<zykotick9> postmodern: oh.  then no.  ubuntu has 0 service management.  no joke.  see "/msg ubottu upstart" for some info...  ubuntu uses upstart not init.d!
<L3top> WeThePeople: Yes... though a bit confusingly written... if you have questions feel free to ask.
<WeThePeople> ok, thanks
<postmodern> zykotick9, there seems to be plenty of init.d scripts for services, just no separation between config and functions
<zykotick9> postmodern: it's all manual, but it can be done.  /etc/init/ (NOT /etc/init.d/0 is the KEY
<xangua> bustacap: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available there is one called My Weather
<zykotick9> postmodern: it's all manual, but it can be done.  /etc/init/ (NOT /etc/init.d/) is the KEY SORRY
<L3top> WeThePeople: wait... the chroot /mnt /bin/bash hoohah is not necessary. I would avoid that.
<bustacap> xangua, Yeah, that one didn't work either.
<zykotick9> postmodern: rename scripts to foo.disalbed in /etc/init/
<L3top> WeThePeople: nor do you need the /etc/resolv nonsense
<Skapare> that theory didn't work :-(
<WeThePeople> l3top, yeah, i am pickin out the commands i want
<Skapare> ^^-- FlipShaw
<L3top> WeThePeople: chances are you do not need to mount by type....
<WeThePeople> to use
<postmodern> zykotick9, but i am writing init.d scripts here, not upstart
<jrib> zykotick9: that's not the best way to disable a service (see overrides in upstart's cookbook: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#override-files )
<zykotick9> L3top: fyi /etc/resolv.conf is deprecated 12.04+, so it is nonsense
<postmodern> zykotick9, thanks though!
<WeThePeople> l3top, by dev then?
<zykotick9> postmodern: good luck.
<postmodern> zykotick9, btw would you be interested in reviewing the script?
<bustacap> xangua, Newest version is available here, just found it and it's working. The repository installs an old version: https://launchpad.net/~weather-indicator-team/+archive/ppa/+build/3690342
<bustacap> xangua, Just incase anyone else asks, cause I've seen a lot of people complaining about not being able to add their cities recently.
<L3top> WeThePeople: in short... the mounting is correct... then just chroot the root of where it is mounted... and run the grub-install /dev/sda     and update-grub
<L3top> WeThePeople: on the dvd you can run sudo -i, and all commands you issue will be as root
<L3top> WeThePeople: this will be necessary to chroot
<WeThePeople> ok
<xangua> bustacap: well i had no issues with indicator-weather since i installed precice
<bustacap> xangua, I didn't either but I wiped my hard disk and reinstalled both windows and ubuntu again and for some reason couldn't add a city in indicator-weather after that.
<bustacap> xangua, So far thats my only bug :P
<xangua> i just added a couple of locations
<bustacap> xangua, You're just lucky like my original ubuntu installation then :P
<bustacap> Maybe it has to do with some sort of package that the indicator needs that it doesn't download?
<bustacap> That on my old installation I had because I had so much crap on it?
<FlipShaw> Skapare: Damn, GRUB is a tough nut to crack for anything, I always have problems with it
<bustacap> FlipShaw, I like BURG o.O
<hmmwhatsthisdo> BURG is nice
<bustacap> Nothing like a pretty boot logo :P
<hmmwhatsthisdo> though, my graphics card doesn't have the proper framebuffer modes for it so it looks bloated on my screen
<bustacap> hmmwhatsthisdo, How is that possible? How bad is your graphics card lol.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> it's an integrated Intel gfx card
<bustacap> Oh, well there's your problem.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> the VESA modes it supplies are 640, 800, and 1024
<bustacap> If it were integrated nvidia you'd be fine :P
<hmmwhatsthisdo> my laptop's screen is 1366x768
<bustacap> One of the themes for burg is an extended version, I believe it's called sora.
<bustacap> Did you try that theme?
<zykotick9> jrib: i'd quasi-agree with you after reviewing the evidence, BUT the first suggestions after "disabling a job from automatically starting" is still --- "Rename the job configuration file such that it does not end with ".conf"."
<zykotick9> jrib: WHY can't ubuntu have a GUI to do this?  </OT>
<Smashcat> Anyone know of a program I can install in 12.04 so I can easily add programs to the launcher bar? Ridiculous that I can't just drag and drop them onto it!
<bustacap> Was there an update that fixed the full screen flash video's for dual monitors within the past 2 day? Because my youtube can independently go fullscreen on either monitor I choose now.
<ActionPa1snip> zykotick9: report a bug...
<L3top> hmmwhatsthisdo: vesa is a sort of swiss army knife for all GPUs... it is a limited toolset. It does only what it does. What is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<xangua> bustacap: as far as i know flash is no loger supported on linux and so there are no longer updates for it, unles you use Google Chrome
<hmmwhatsthisdo> that would require me getting my laptop out
<hmmwhatsthisdo> hang on
<Smashcat> Shame that Flash is not getting support - it's still a hell of a lot faster and more flexible thanhtml5 for a lot of things
<zykotick9> ActionPa1snip: reporting a bug.  something i've done numberous times (including some "critical" bugs) is useless ;)  ubuntu bugs die with ubuntu, they don't typically flow upstream... :(
<dylan> I keep getting "Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0"
<dylan> I have tried everything I can find  on the internet to fix it
<dylan> nothing is working
<dylan> please please please help
<L3top> xangua: that is not exactly correct... there are security updates... it simply will no longer be moved forward... however for the most part linux HAS been abandoned... because... it just doesn't work that well and they do not feel linux is a market which they feel justifies the cost... sadly.
<muelli> !details | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dylan> I tried to run apt-get install
<dylan> and it gave me the error
<dylan> I have precise pangolin
<dylan> apt-get install ANYTHING gives the error
<chris92> dylan, did you try "sudo apt-get install PACKAGE"
<dylan> yep
<dylan> same result
<L3top> dylan: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<muelli> well dylan. What happened to your system then?
<dylan> no clue
<excelsior> ok, I was gonna bug the channel with a tomboy note error, but I deleted the files that were mentioned in the load errors when loading through a terminal, and now it's coming up fine. You can't do that with Windows, can you. I hate Bill Gates so much.
<Froward> what the heck is ubuntu 12.04 LTS? is it just another name for 12.04 or is it different?
<L3top> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<chris92> Froward: LTS means Long-Term-Support
<dylan> L3top: http://pastebin.com/d9ZjMcBr
<bustacap> xangua, yeah, I use chrome, but on my last installation I couldn't go fullscreen with youtube videos without it spreading across both monitors.
<bustacap> Now it works perfectly.
<muelli> uff dylan. well. What did you do to your system then? I mean *something* must have happened..
<bustacap> Making my reformat definitely worth it :P
<L3top> dylan this is typically because of a PPA... does ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d produce a result?
<dylan> I habe NO idea
<muelli> dylan: fair enough. What did you do then..?
<dylan> L3top: google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save  local-repository.list  local-repository.list.save
<L3top> dylan: for the time being, please move the contents of that folder somewhere else, and run apt-get update
<bustacap> What is local-repository.list o.O
<L3top> dylan: then please run dpkg --configure -a again, and follow with apt-get -f install
<L3top> dylan: sorry, run both as sudo
<bustacap> dylan, dont forget sudo in front of apt-get update o.O
<bustacap> Lol L3top
<dylan> k, sudo apt-get update is running
<Froward> L3top, chris92: thanks :D
<chris92> Froward: np
<dylan> L3pot: same error as before when I ran dpkg
<dylan> L3pot:http://pastebin.com/d9ZjMcBr
<L3top> and sudo apt-get -f install
<dylan> that also gave the same output as last time "E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<muelli> dylan: is there any reason you need the i386 version of libssl? You are running on 64bit right? I would remove the i386 version. apt-get purge libssl:i386 or so. Or dpkg --purge or so.
<L3top> dylan: ok... I see what is happening
<muelli> k. better follow L3top.
<dylan> k
<dylan> waiting on L3top
<dylan> however
<muelli> dylan: But you did mess with your sources.list!
<zykotick9> L3top: fyi apt does not support downgrading in any way, so simply removing the source will not downgrade the package (this is why ppa-purge is important).
<dylan> last time he tried to get me to modify /sys
<L3top> dylan: you have an amd64 install of a package and something wants the i386 version...
<muelli> yeah, it's likely the chrome thing
<L3top> zykotick9: I know... but I think this is a cross version issue
<L3top> without much doubt...
<dylan> can I just nix chrome?
<dylan> I dont use it
<muelli> yeah!
<dylan> what would the command be to dump it?
<L3top> dylan what you SHOULD do, is move the files back to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and then...
<L3top> !ppa-purge | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<muelli> dylan: and learn from that. Do not mess with these system things.
<dylan> I have no idea what ppa is....
<RxDx> whats the best way to install eclipse on Ubuntu? Downloading from the website or from ubuntu repository?
<dylan> also
<dylan> the sources files won't go back into the folder....
<dylan> permission denied....
<L3top> Personal Package Archive
<L3top> sudo
<L3top> !ppa | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dylan> k the pacakges are back
<SoulShadow> anyone ever try to chmod -x chmod?
<taskb4r> try it
<taskb4r> what does it do?
<dylan> DAMMIT
<dylan> sorry
<SoulShadow> i'd rather not lol
<dylan> I can;t install ppa purge because of libssl
<dylan> great
<L3top> no worries...
<taskb4r> ill try it in a vm when i get the chance
<dylan> hang on
<taskb4r> dont think it will do anything
<dylan> this error is slightly diggerent
<dylan> different
<muelli> well dylan. I would try to dpkg --purge libssl:i386
<dylan> http://pastebin.com/xegmhrff
<taskb4r> wait... isn't chmod already marked as a executable.
<L3top> dylan: sudo apt-get remove libssl and see the things it will take away with it before agreeing
<SoulShadow> minus x
<SoulShadow> not plus x
<SoulShadow> removing executable from it
<taskb4r> oh.
<taskb4r> fuck
<dylan> wont let me
<dylan> something about unmet dependencies
<IdleOne> taskb4r: no swearing in here please
<dylan> it says it's a virtual package...
<muelli> also dylan, pastebin us apt-cache policy libssl:i386 libssl:amd64
<muelli> libssl1.0.0:i386 rather
<dylan> remember the last time we tried to modify virtual things L3pot?
<taskb4r> oh, no didn't know about swearing
<L3top> urg. ok dylan you are in ugly territory. I am going to recommend something that is not typically used. I need the list of depends
<dylan> how do I get it?
<L3top> that command should have given you a list dylan
<dylan> which command?
<muelli> nah. L3top. you recommended removing the entire libssl. That's bad of course. Because virtually everything depends on it. better remove libssl:i386 only
<L3top> muelli: I believe that will require dpkg -r --ignore-depends with a list
<L3top> but try it dylan
<dylan> L3top" results of that policy thingy
<dylan> http://pastebin.com/4Xp8X5YG
<taskb4r> has anyone here tried xmonad before. looks pretty cool.
<taskb4r> i hate using my mouse
<L3top> I believe he has the 64 bit installed and cannot use it muelli
<muelli> L3top: yes. because the i386 from the chrome repo is older than the 64bit one.
<muelli> dylan: apt-get purge libssl:i386
<muelli> (if that works)
<muelli> otherwise plain dpkg
<L3top> muelli: see his post... policy indicates it does not exist
<dylan> didn;t work
<dylan> what about dpkg?
<muelli> L3top: nah. because libssl is not a package. Rather libssl.0.0.0
<nkls_> can compiz work with DefaultDepth 16?
<L3top> I see..
<L3top> sorry... just reread
<dylan> muelli: what I am doing iwth dpkg
<muelli> dylan: "Didn't work" is not good. What is the full outpuot?
<edgy> Hi, I am reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword, why not just single?
<L3top> dylan: to use the dpkg force remove we need a HUGE list of depends to ignore... he is trying to spare you that. Ignore it for now
<nkls_> can compiz work with DefaultDepth 16 instead of 24 i have flickering white watching movies?
<L3top> Hi edgy. I personally do not follow random "this broke" links... please give a brief synopsis of what you were trying to do, how, and what went wrong.
<muelli> dylan: What's the full output of apt-get purge libssl:i386 ?
<edgy> L3top: I just want to understand what's the use of init=/bin/bash as a kernel parameter
<L3top> edgy: It should not be necessary, but instead as part of the PATH
<dylan> muelli: http://pastebin.com/F41XDrSY
<nkls_> can compiz work with defaulddepth 16 instead of 24? i have flickering while watching movies.
<muelli> dylan: apt-get purge libssl1.0.0:i386
<edgy> L3top: sorrry I didn't understand you, there are lots of books and docs that tell you to troubleshoot booting issues by editing grub and use init=/bin/bash
<L3top> easy peasy... you got it muelli
<dylan> muelli: http://pastebin.com/S5D3Rm6x
<muelli> edgy: what's not to understand? It will be the very first thing the kernel executes. A plain shell.
<L3top> edgy: I need to know the issue you think fixes this. I need the source problem.
<muelli> dylan: Hm. Okay. That's interesting. If you would line up all the packages that you encounter on the way, you'd be fine. But that's too much manual work ;-)
<L3top> s/fixes this/this fixes/
<emeka88> Pls recommend an ebook for learning open source contribution for me
<muelli> dylan: Can you give us apt-cache policy aptitude?
<muelli> dylan: if you have it installed, you might want to consider installing ppa-purge directly from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/ppa-purge using dpkg
<L3top> nice muelli
<muelli> emeka88:  http://open-advice.org/
<dylan> http://pastebin.com/ub5Sy6xk
<muelli> dylan: you're good to go
<dylan> with what
<muelli> dylan: wget http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr56_all.deb; dpkg -i ppa-purge*.deb
<edgy> muelli, L3top: I don't have a problem myself, but e.g I read on the link I pasted before that if you lost your password you can use this init=/bin/bash trick to get a shell to recover the password, I used to do this with passing single, so I wondered what's the difference?
<dylan> muelli: http://pastebin.com/amvw8FYK
<muelli> edgy: the kernel doesn't understand "single". That's for the boot magic, Debian includes. It might very well decide to prompt for a root password before giving you access. init= circumvents that by telling the kernel to run it (i.e. bash) straight away
<L3top> edgy: I would guess that it launches bash as root... that would be the only way that worked... so bash would execute every command as root and as such you could change the pw... but... that seems sort of unlikely imo.
<muelli> dylan: What does "dpkg: error: requested operation requires superuser privilege" tell you?
<dylan> I used sudo
<dylan> you can see that at the top
<muelli> dylan: no.
<dylan> yes I did...
<emeka88> Muelli: thanks. Checking d link now
<muelli> dylan: no. the semicolon separates commands. sudo dpkg -i ppa-purge*.deb
<edgy> muelli, L3top; can you please hango on a bit so I reboot and try it?
<dylan> I have never been more glad to see "processing triggers for man-db"
<dylan> now what
<L3top> I am not going to help you root random installs... no. Nor do I believe it will work without a root pw on its face.
<L3top> However there is an easy way to do it
<L3top> :P
<muelli> dylan: again: what's the full output.
<dylan> muelli: http://pastebin.com/y5JsnSVL
<muelli> L3top: I don't know ppa-purge, but dylan's got it installed now. want to take over?
<L3top> dylan: for the record... the praise goes to muelli... I was gonna walk you through a dangerous and painful fix.
<muelli> dylan: again: do not mess with your sources.list >.< Especially not if you don't know how to get rid of it...
<L3top> If you have to scat, absolutely. Thanks muelli.
<dylan> I don't remember messing with it...
<L3top> dylan: at some point you added a (wrong) chrome ppa...
<dylan> hmmm
<L3top> that is messing with it
<dylan> must have been a long tmie ago
<dylan> anyway, what do I do now?
<dylan> not that ppa purge is installed
<Fernest> Does one know how to update gnome-shell 3.4.1 to the current 3.6 version on Ubuntu 12.04? (Tried the link on the gnome site and tried to upgrade it via apt-get, but after a reboot, I still have gnome-shell 3.4.1)
<muelli> Fernest: there is a GNOME PPA
<muelli> anyway, gtg. good luck guys.
<Fernest> so if I update with the normal ppa, it will always get 3.4.1?
<dylan> L3top: what do I do now that I have ppa-purge installed?
<ActionPa1snip> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=gnome-shell
<L3top> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 329 kB, installed size 901 kB
<L3top> you dont need a ppa Fernest
<L3top> Fernest: it is in repo. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-shell            will get you what you need
<Fernest> but I need the 3.6 version
<L3top> Fernest: presuming you are on precise
<Fernest> yes I am
<L3top> Downgrading is not supported here I dont think Fernest
<Fernest> wait, what?  I thought the 3.6 version is higher than 3.4.1?
<dylan> L3top: what do I do with this ppa-purge thingy?
<L3top> dylan: I don't actually know... I don't use ppas and I gave you the bot link... lol.
<L3top> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dylan> ugh....
<dylan> I have no idea what that means
<dylan> so a .list file is a ppa?
<L3top> no...
<dylan> oh
<dylan> well
<L3top> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dylan> then I am more confused than I was earlier
<dylan> I will just wait
<L3top> each ppa will explain what its repo path looks like... and based on the content of that folder... you can work that out dylan.
<pmp6nl> Hello, how do I open an app in 12.04 -- not via dash since that does not work
<Cyberspaceloa> dylan: a .list file describes to apt where to find a PPA
<Cyberspaceloa> dylan: the PPA itself is hosted remotely
<L3top> It is not one of those things that will just go away dylan... and also a great thing to understand. Just... work it out.
<L3top> pmp6nl: depends on the app... give more detail please
<pmp6nl> Hi L3top  when I try to open an app via dash it simply doesnt not work.  Searching for terminal - nothing appears.
<airshock> Hi all, trying to compile PHP 5.3.17 from source on Ubuntu Server 12.04 x64, getting this error during make, not sure how to fix this: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation
<L3top> AN app or ANY app pmp6nl
<L3top> airshock: why cant you use the repo version?
<pmp6nl> L3top, any app.  No app can be opened via the dash.
<digadvan> anyone using wordpress?
<L3top> pmp6nl: you have a bigger problem... how old is this install?
<pmp6nl> april L3top
<L3top> pmp6nl: what changed? Is this a new user?
<airshock> L3top: because I usually build HTPD and PHP from sources. Have no trouble building PHP 5.4.7 on same machine, but PHP 5.3.17 throws that error.
<alexi5> do any of you guys know of any laptops that are compatible with  ubuntu ?
<WeThePeople> airshock, https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=48795&edit=1
<pmp6nl> L3top, nope not a new user.  Perhaps a dash upgrade
<Fernest> ok, I am confused with this. Could one explain it to me on a step by step basis? (Like "add gnome ppa" (which I did), "upgrade" (which I did), "reboot" (which I did)) Whatever I do gnome stays at version 3.4.1
<Fernest> (the ppa I add was ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 (was it right?))
<trism> Fernest: the gnome ppa doesn't have 3.6 builds for precise, only quantal
<trism> Fernest: so if you want 3.6, use 12.10
<Fernest> hm
<Fernest> should I go to 12.10?
<Fernest> (Is it stable and stuff?)
<L3top> airshock: what you want to do is outside of normal support... Chances are it is because you are downgrading... and chances are that is why it isnt supported.
<bazhang> !12.10 | Fernest
<ubottu> Fernest: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<airshock> WeThePeople: that bug you linked me to is for Mac OS X, but I'm on Ubuntu 12.04 x64
<L3top> pmp6nl: I need media... give me a moment to select
<bazhang> Fernest, /join #ubuntu+1
<nkls> someone want to tell me: compiz can work with 16bit or not?
<Fernest> so am I getting this right: gnome 3.6 is out, but not for the Ubuntu, which is out. But I could only use it with a future version? (wtf?)
<airshock> L3top: is there another way I can run PHP 5.3 on my machine then? I'd normally just use 5.4 since I can build it from source with no problems but I need 5.3 to run FreePBX.
<OerHeks> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> nkls, try asking in #compiz
<L3top> nkls: I would expect thouroughly no.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, I just tried to boot into my ubuntu install and all i get is a busybox session with no /home partition
<WhereIsMySpoon> what on earth has happened
<nkls> bazhang, and L3top thanks :(
<L3top> airshock: downgrading causes all manner of issues. What do you use this system for? Feel free to pm.
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have changed hardware significantly since last time i booted linux but windows was fine with it
<b1tgl0w> In libreoffice writer, when I try to insert a math forumla, it shows a broken image after I click the "writing pane" when inserting a formula object. (I tried #libreoffice, no response). The formula shows just fine until I click the writing pane
 * L3top lols at bad acronym explaining bad acronym
<airshock> L3top: right now just using it as a backup destination for the data on my main system, as well as to run Asterisk and FreePBX (which due to a bug requires PHP 5.3)
<DJJeff> installed ubuntu 12.04 installed gnome-panel logged into gnome-classic and I cant move the panels? unlock the items and move them around?
<L3top> b1tgl0w: sounds like bad math /me runs
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone got any ideas for my issue? :(
<xangua> DJJeff: You need to keep shit+something else to move them, don't remember; tried to google something like 'move gnome panel 12.04' ¿
<edgy> L3top: it's now clear, I booted with both single and init=/bin/bash, the first prompt me for a password, the second is not
<unsobill> my bubuntu keep crashing with Xorg
<unsobill> is there anything i can do about it
<unsobill> to make this shitty OS more stable on my hardware ?
<xangua> ooh just google that and found the post http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed DJJeff :) google is your friend...or yahoo, duck go, whatever you preffer ;)
<edgy> L3top: just one last thing, in ubuntu they are using an argument "recovery" for the recovery entry, where is this coming from?
<bazhang> unsobill, ubuntu? what version
<bazhang> !version | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<xangua> !language | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<trism> Fernest: gnome 3.6 was released 6 days ago, 12.10 is out on the 18th, it isn't that large a gap
<unsobill> bazhang, 12.04.1 LTS
<awc737> what is the difference between ubuntu + xfce VS xubuntu? and which is a better option?
<bazhang> unsobill, so what's the issue
<airshock> Anyone know a way I can fix my PHP 5.3 error (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: could not read symbols: Invalid operation) or just install 5.3 via repo somehow?
<unsobill> to make things even worse some hidden update patched my system and created issue with Xorg causing it to crash
<WhereIsMySpoon> awc737: xubuntu doesnt come with all the stuff ubuntu does
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: Typically the behavior is reversed... however... I would need to know what major changes you made, from what, to what in order to try and troubleshoot... and at the end of the day... just move your /home dir off somewhere, and reinstall, and move home back.
<awc737> so its better to go ubuntu, and install xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: i cant see /home
<bazhang> unsobill, hidden update? from where
<WhereIsMySpoon> i just have the basic busybox session with basic linux folders
<xangua> awc737: what's the direfence between Ubuntu and XUbuntu¿ both are Ubuntu
<Fernest> trism: yes, I know, but still: I don't get why they don't bring it out for a LTS version
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: There is no spoon. Boot to live disk.
<unsobill> bazhang, my ubuntu locks up every 40 something minutes
<unsobill> bazhang, and constantly reporting issue
<awc737> Xubuntu is giving me crazy bugs. installing LAMP w/ tasksel DELETES all my user desktop settings, and removes Ubuntu Software Center
<ActionPa1snip> xangua: default apps :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: :( but i had so many environments set up
<WhereIsMySpoon> is there no wy to get it back?
<bazhang> unsobill, what would make you suggest a "hidden update"
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: Why do you thinnk I want you to backup home?
<trism> Fernest: it is quite a lot of work just geting it to work with the updated packages in quantal, backporting is signficantly more
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: because I am sitting in my chair on my skull shaped island stroking my persian cat?
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: how will that help me get back all my installed programs and environments?
<unsobill> bazhang, hidden update meaning main update that system does i assume - i have no clue why my Xorg settings got all fkedup
<unsobill> bazhang, all suddenly
<unsobill> bazhang, anyway what can i do to make it more stable ?
<bazhang> unsobill, there are no hidden updates. what happened to cause the issue
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: im not trying to be stupid here, i genuinely spent a lot of time getting all the stuff i watned on there, and dont want to reinstall
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: programs are another thing. Environments will live in /home for the most part. You can just reinstall into your regular install and all non 3rd party apps will install... I mean look... it is so much more sane than windows or mac... i don't understand the complaint really...
<awc737> is it generally recommended to install Ubuntu then install XFCE, or install Xubuntu?
<unsobill> bazhang, i have no clue what caused the issue but i assume there's problems with xorg since i get reports of crashes and in details it has path to Xorg
<WhereIsMySpoon> awc737: really doesnt make a lot of difference
<edbian> How can I do dynamic range audio compression on ubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu cuts out a load of crap programs
<awc737> WhereIsMySpoon: well i'm getting rediculous bugs
<awc737> with xubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> then use xfce
<WhereIsMySpoon> its what i did have
<bazhang> unsobill, pastebin all the errors please
<bazhang> !paste | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<unsobill> bazhang, where would i look for them
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: alright ill see if i can resurrect /home
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: I think you are used to windows reinstalls. It doesn't work that way.
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: backing UP /home is really important.
<bazhang> unsobill, in the reports of crashes you just told about
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: ive reinstalled linux several times
<Fernest> trism: Ok. Didn't assume it would be so much work, since I thought that gnome shell is just a front-end and thus not as integrated in the "core" of linux
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: That is only in case something goes TERRIBLY wrong...
<Wilson2B> So for weeks now I thought my problem was Unity / Compiz
<Wilson2B>  Turns out it was #cairo-dock,  Bottom of screen would go blank on primary display only.
<Wilson2B> Has anyone seen this before?
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: what would i do after i back it up?
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: I did to for many years before I realized the type of install would leave 90% of my already install untouched.
<unsobill> bazhang, it just says "SORRY UBUNTU 12.04 HAS EXPERIENCED AN INTERANL ERROR BLABLAH"
<L3top> s/to/too/
<unsobill> bazhang, when i click DETAILS i see ExectuablePath /usr/binXorg
<edbian> How can I do dynamic range audio compression on ubuntu?
<unsobill> bazhang, and 2 options to send error report and ignore
<bazhang> unsobill, when and where does it say this: take a screenshot of the error please
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: "the type of install"?
<unsobill> bazhang, this is really so vague
<L3top> unsobill: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -a3
<L3top> unsobill: lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A3
<L3top> sorry
<unsobill> L3top, Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge DRAM Controller
<unsobill> L3top, Kernel driver in use: i915
<unsobill> theres some extra technical stuff - do u need it ?
<unsobill> this is i7 CPU
<unsobill> i7 3770K running on x64
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: yes... you are asked a great number of questions from live CD with regard to installing. I was used to windows... so when things went awry I tended to destroy and install from scratch... because I did not understand the versitility of data under Linux
<unsobill> lol i then get window with APPORT on top and 5 options
<unsobill> i dont know what to do
<unsobill> continue. i already know a patch
<WhereIsMySpoon> L3top: your point being?
<L3top> unsobill: ivybridge... is a toothache. It can be made happy, for the most part... but... I dont have the novacane on hand and cannot search atm as I have to go back to dev work... but it is common.
<unsobill> L3top, so just grind teeth and move on - great
<unsobill> L3top, will it be stable on 10.4 ?
<unsobill> L3top, or 9
<unsobill> ?
<L3top> unsobill: I would love to walk you through it... but.. I dont have time atm. That should not be a condemnation of the OS fgs.
<L3top> I can make it work on 1004 but it is a whole lot more work...
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: still here
<L3top> stay where you are
<unsobill> okay L3top  :D
<awc737> yea Cyberspaceloa. narrowed the problem, tasksel install LAMP deletes... stuff
<awc737> which is a stupid bug. I'm considering ubu then installing xfce, instead of xubu
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: what I dug up is that anything unchecked in tasksell gets uninstalled
<awc737> wtf....
<L3top> WhereIsMySpoon: you can install ubuntu, over your ubuntu, without wiping 90 percent out... unlike windows. That is my point... however you should backup. You really should.
<awc737> thats a big discovery
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: even if it's unrelated to what you think you're installing
<awc737> how should I know what I need to re-check!
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1585015.html
<L3top> over and out
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: if you scroll down to slugslug's post: "and then a grep removed /var/log/dpgk showed me what I had to reinstall"
<|Anthony|> is there any detriment to setting noatime on a drive that is for media files only?
<|Anthony|> or any real benefit for that matter
<unsobill> L3top if its lots of work fkit
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: please note I can't determine the probability of success, since I've never dealt with tasksel at all
<unsobill> L3top, i just go install something more stable then this :(
<awc737> thanks a ton for this info Cyber
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: and I kind of have to leave right now
<awc737> k thanks, cya
<unsobill> L3top, its just everything already setup and my lab is ready on buntu and i kinda started to like it
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: you're welcome, I hope you get it worked out. I'll be back later on
<L3top> unsobill: it is EASIER than widows... to do MORE than windows... with regard to reinstall
<Wilson2B> Trying to figure out how to fix it, I reset the settings (Ithink) and uninstalled / reinstalled Cairo doc
<unsobill> L3top, didnt catched that hint - should i reinstall 32 version ?
<maicod> if I've typed export DISPLAY=":0" will it survive a reboot or do I need to edit some config file ?
<L3top> unsobill: you get to be... unfamiliar and walk away... but it IS easier and faster and amazing in contrast to windows... Windows, which really needs a good doucheing every 9 months if you use it...
<unsobill> L3top, to be honest I'm usually running Freebsd so not fan of Windows but Win7 proved to be much stable on my hardware then 12.4
<unsobill> L3top, maybe i just need driver or patch who knows
<L3top> unsobill: you can reinstall the base os over your current (again backup first) and the core OS and 90% of your sw will "just work:
<L3top> I am NOW afk... cannot answer more questions
<L3top> AFK
<unsobill> :D
<unsobill> i love idea of linux but it's pain in the arse to work under NOT STABLE linux
<unsobill> any1 running Ivy bridge with 12.4 ?
<cappicard> whee... got ipv6 working wirelessly on my laptop. :)
<unsobill> L3top, check out this post http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivybridge_winlin&num=1
<L3top> AFK
<unsobill> how to view kernel guys
<unsobill> i need to update to newest kernel to get rid of freezups
<phiscribe> eat to the bottom of the bag of popcorn
<unsobill> hehe :D
<edgy> unsobill: use quantal
<Wilson2B> So for weeks now I thought my problem was Unity / Compiz. Turns out it was #cairo-dock,  Bottom of screen would go blank on primary display only. Has anyone seen this before?.
<unsobill> edgy, what sorcery is that
<black_blood> hi all
<chris92> !quantal | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<WeThePeople> when i boot from cd iso it says "cant find image kernel" and has >>> boot:_  <<< waiting for me to type what should i type here to boot from cd iso img.
<unsobill> and how do i compile new kernel
<WeThePeople> for backtrack5
<WeThePeople> iso
<unsobill> last time i compiled my freebsd box was years ago
<hmmwhatsthisdo> What will happen to the naming system after the 26th release of Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|unsobill:
<ubottu> unsobill:: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<unsobill> i didnt asked for backtra cfhowlett
<chris92> !backtrack|WeThePeople
<ubottu> WeThePeople: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<unsobill> i just want my bubuntu to stop freezing randomly on my Ivy chip :(
<pyoor> Hi all.  I'm new to Ubuntu (no new to linux) but I'm trying to get access to the old Jaunty repos.  Does anyone happen to have a working link?  All the forum posts I've found reference links which no longer exist.
<WeThePeople> pyoor, packages.ubuntu.com
<WeThePeople> nope nvr mind
<chris92> !jaunty > pyoor
<ubottu> pyoor, please see my private message
<unsobill> guys guys !!! should i do this ???? http://partiallysanedeveloper.blogspot.ca/2012/05/ivy-bridge-hd4000-linux-freeze.html
<pyoor> WeThePeople: actually I was looking at that earlier.  It contains the packages I need but I'd rather have the repo so I don't have to install every package individually
<pyoor> ubottu: I understand it's EOL.  I'm using a product which requires gcc 3.4
<ubottu> pyoor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unsobill> im doing it fkit
<pyoor> heh
<unsobill> :) wish me luck
<unsobill> upgrading to 3.3.6 i think
<pyoor> chris92: ^
<chris92> pyoor: hmm... there should be some archives for the repos somewhere, but ubuntu doesnt host them anymore I think
<pyoor> hrmm.  yeah I haven't found anything official from ubuntu either
<unsobill> for any1 who has freezups or issues with Ivy bridge use this guys
<pyoor> what about the hardy repos?
<unsobill> http://partiallysanedeveloper.blogspot.ca/2012/05/ivy-bridge-hd4000-linux-freeze.html
<WeThePeople> pyoor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1157181
<pyoor> hardy has gcc-3.4
<unsobill> rebooting
<pyoor> WeThePeople: that no longer works as ubuntu doesn't host the jaunty repo's (atleast not there)
<pyoor> but thanks
<chris92> do you need the .iso or the repos?
<chris92> pyoor: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/
<chris92> that should be the link for the jaunty repos
<chris92> try them
<pyoor> chris92: whatever would be easiest to install gcc3-4 and a few deps
<Hatori> !info netflix
<ubottu> Package netflix does not exist in precise
<pyoor> chris92: mind if I ask for the format of the /apt/sources for that to work
<pyoor> I'm not very good with apt
<chris92> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<pyoor> yup
<chris92> or rather
<chris92> can you paste me the output of it?
<chris92> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pyoor> chris92: 1 moment.  I think I might have it.
<chris92> pyoor: normally the url you need to paste in there instead of every other url would be " http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ "
<pyoor> chris92: yeap that's what I've got
<pyoor> chris92: and thanks.  that worked.
<IDWMaster> Hi. I'm having issues with hardware compatibility of Ubuntu on my new netbook. Where should I report the issue?
<pyoor> much appreciated
<IDWMaster> My backlight adjustment buttons aren't working
<chris92> pyoor: you are welcome =)
<cfhowlett> !bugs|IDWMaster:
<ubottu> IDWMaster:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ActionPa1snip> IDWMaster: what make and model system? (I bet samsung)
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: still with us?
<IDWMaster> Hmm. I've read the section on reporting bugs through Launchpad, and my problem doesn't seem to pertain to a particular package within Ubuntu, should I file the form for creation of a new package (a driver to support my backlight)?
<ActionPa1snip> IDWMaster: what make and model system?
<KRomeleoN> anyone using a recon3d sound card?
<LittleFoot> hi
<awc737> yeah Cyberspaceloa, that's definitely the bug, and I just need to be careful with tasksel
<IDWMaster> Intel Atom N2600 processor
<LittleFoot> does ubuntu support 1440p
<KRomeleoN> ActionPa1snip, you are my favorite
<awc737> I'm considering doing a debian minimalist install with xfce however...
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: I'm on xubuntu 12.04 right now and I like it so far
<ActionPa1snip> IDWMaster: that's not important here, we need the make and model of the system if it has one
<ActionPa1snip> KRomeleoN: thanks :)
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: sounds like tasksel is an outdated tool
<awc737> yeah thats what i'm on...
<awc737> yeah it is
<awc737> but theres no other all in one lamp installer
<phiscribe> awc737 im partial to lxde when performance is a factor
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: if I recall, I thought there was a lamp meta package via apt?
<phiscribe> icewm when its critical
<awc737> phiscribe: it's not tho, pretty powerful machine and I'm willing to sacrifice  performance for easy-of-use
<awc737> especially since xfce is pretty light anwayy
<awc737> i just can't stand unity
<phiscribe> go kde if you got horsepower
<awc737> meh, kde was crazy
<awc737> i tried opensuse kde
<awc737> too much... try hard to be cool
<cdoublejj> installing nvidia drivers causing my machine to freeze just after auto log on. is there a way to see wahts failing or double check it is installing the correct drivers
<phiscribe> its pretty anyway :p~
<Cyberspaceloa> awc737: apparently you are correct. Am I crazy thinking there used to be a convenient lamp meta package in the official repos??
<awc737> well you can put lamp in tasksel param, safer way to do it
<ardchoille> Cyberspaceloa: I remember using that convenient lamp meta package
<LittleFoot> has any1 tried ubuntu at 1440p
<awc737> brb
<LittleFoot> its only showing 640 max
<Cyberspaceloa> I'm going to bookmark that thread in case anyone else needs it
<ardchoille> Is there a way to take a screenshot of the login screen (lightdm?)
<lotuspsychje> ardchoille:did you try f11?
<macmartine> Is a .sock file something I can just create on my own and point to? As in the case of this example from Unicorn: https://gist.github.com/3824924
<ardchoille> lotuspsychje: haven't tried that, didn't know about that
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: what video chip?
<LittleFoot> gtx560
<lotuspsychje> ardchoille:not sure that works, but worth trying
<ardchoille> lotuspsychje: will try that next time I reboot, thank you
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<theo> Some advice pls: Can I install Linux on an eee pc netbook, (atom) and how good is this?
<somsip> theo: yes you can. I have it on a 701 4G so even the lowest spec can handle it, if you don't expect too much
<ActionPa1snip> theo: yes it'll work fine
<lotuspsychje> macmartine:maybe this can help? https://github.com/blog/517-unicorn
<theo> somsip: thnx for that. It wld hv to be faster than Windoze, surely? And in ur experience, why shld I "not expect too much"?
<lotuspsychje> theo:is it a 32bit or 64bit netbook?
<Sabaoth> hey
<somsip> theo: well it depends what model you are installing it on. Don't expect much frm unity on a 401, for example. But if you run openbox or something light on a 401, it's fine.
<theo> I was thinking og getting an Asus eee pc and intsall Linux
<somsip> theo: if you buy a newer, faster model, you should be fine on all respects. But I have no anecdotal evidence to share except on a 401
<LittleFoot> ActionPa1snip, no i mean does it support it?
<lotuspsychje> theo:i would not recommend eee, like somsip says better buy faster model for ubuntu
<theo> I just won an iPad but an small etbook would suit me better than a non-creative iPad, whci I will sell
<LittleFoot> i dont have it installed yet
<lotuspsychje> theo:smart decission
<somsip> lotuspsychje: well, I meant a more recent eee than the 401 which is pretty low spec
<lotuspsychje> somsip:i dont like those eee, but thats just my opinion and offtopic :p
<macmartine> lotuspsychje: thanks yeah i just read that, but it doesn't answer that
<lotuspsychje> theo:you can join ##hardware to check up good netbooks suitable for ubuntu aswell
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: you'd have to check manufacturers spec to see what it can do
<macmartine> lotuspsychje: i think it's just more a lack of understanding of sockets
<theo> so, on an eee pc netbook could I install Ubuntu or is Puppy a better choice?
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip:whats that trigger again for ubuntu laptop compatibility list?
<ActionPa1snip> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lotuspsychje> theo:ubuntu all the way
<lotuspsychje> theo:check that list ActionPa1snip just triggered pls
<cfhowlett> theo: both xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for machines with low specifications, e.g. netbooks.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett:i run precise 12.04.1 on 64bit netbook flawless with compiz
<theo> I hv xfce on my laptop and it is great :)
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: i'd imagine the chip can go quite high
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip:its an acer One with rather higher specs yes
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje: I understand.  Was merely offering a suggestion that Theo might not have considered.  I'm happy to hear that Ubuntu works for you.
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: does it use a hybrid gpu?
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett:yes mate you are very right aswell, xubuntu would rock on netbook :p
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip:howto check?
<ActionPa1snip> lotuspsychje: sudo lshw -C display     do you see an intel and an nvidia, or just an nvidia
<LittleFoot> ActionPa1snip, my mon suport 1440p in windows
<lotuspsychje> ActionPa1snip: product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]
<somsip> LittleFoot: do you mean 1440p or 1440x960?
<lotuspsychje> macmartine:not sure then, can you detail more what exaclty you want to do?
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: what windows dioes is of near zero value
<loui625> algun canal sobre hacking en IRC?
<ActionPa1snip> loui625: try ##networking
<cfhowlett> !es|loui625:
<ubottu> loui625:: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LittleFoot> no i am asking can ubuntu handle 1440p
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: possibly, if you can give the output of the command I may be able to advise
<LittleFoot> i dont have it installed
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: my POS 6150LE can do 1440 width, its nothing really special
<somsip> ActionPa1snip: there are 1440p (height) big monitors. That's why i asked for clarification
<LittleFoot> no its 1440 height
<Steve132_> I'm having real problems getting my HP printer to work...I have a pdf file, but just printing it with lp file.pdf queues a job by an unknown user that forever is "processing"
<Steve132_> this has happened with multiple files
<Steve132_> any ideas how to start debugging this?
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:did you instal hplip tools mate?
<Steve132_> I don't know
<Steve132_> probably not
<Steve132_> at least not that I know of
<lotuspsychje> !info hplip | Steve132_
<ubottu> Steve132_: hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu3.1 (precise), package size 84 kB, installed size 419 kB
<Steve132_> should I install it?
<Steve132_> I don't have it, no
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:its worth a try to make life easier yes
<Steve132_> Ok, what does that do?
<ActionPa1snip> LittleFoot: it does it here, yours is far more powerful than mine, you can always run a liveCD / USB and test there
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:its a GUI control centre for HP printer/scanner
<Steve132_> ok
<Steve132_> how do I use it?
<Steve132_> I still appear to be having the same error
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:you work gui or just command line?
<LittleFoot> oh yeah live usb
<LittleFoot> ill try that
<Steve132_> I don't know what you mean?  I am on a desktop machine, so I have both
<LittleFoot> thx
<Steve132_> KUbuntu 12.04
<Steve132_> so, I work gui, I guess
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:just start hplip control centre and try the job from there
<malkauns> is there a way to move all windows to a specified display via commandline?
<Steve132_> how do I start that?
<ActionPa1snip> malkauns: wmctrl may help
<Steve132_> what is the command to start it?
<Steve132_> It's not showing up in tab-complete
<malkauns> ActionPa1snip, thx, any idea how to use it?
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:after install and reboot it will startup automaticly in indicator section
<ActionPa1snip> malkauns: i only know of it, I'm sure the man pages and online guides will be able to shed some light
<malkauns> k
<Steve132_> Reboot whole machine?
<Steve132_> ok, I'll try that
<Steve132_> brb
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:yes but, after install you can start the hplip icon from dash too
<SecretFire> Im trying to get counter strike to run through wine
<Steve132_> Ok, nothing shows up in the indicator
<ActionPa1snip> SecretFire: did you check the appdb?
<Steve132_> lotuspyschje: I'm on kubuntu, no dash.  Whats the cmdline to load it?
<SecretFire> ActionPa1snip : i don't understand
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:hiplip i guess
<lotuspsychje> hplip
<ActionPa1snip> SecretFire: the appdb has a list of apps, how well they run and hints on how to make things run nicer
<Steve132_> thats not a command on my system
<Steve132_> after installing the package
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:cant you run it from the icon?
<bazhang> !appdb | SecretFire
<somsip> lotuspsychje: doesn't hplip just install some drivers that are setup using localhost:631?
<ubottu> SecretFire: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Steve132_> lotuspsychje: what icon
<Steve132_> no icon
<bazhang> SecretFire, check the appdb, then /join #winehq
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:lol you sure you installed the package? from start menu go check
<ActionPa1snip> SecretFire: urban terror is a native equivelant. runs well
<ActionPa1snip> SecretFire: and is free
<Steve132_> sudo apt-get install hplip "Package is already newest version"
<lotuspsychje> somsip:its gui for hp specific, but yes localhost works too
<somsip> lotuspsychje: ah - din't know about the gui. i'll leave it with you
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:so if you installed it, you should have icon somewhere in your menu
<Steve132_> Found the problem: Reading hte package depends, thats just some driver and utils
<Steve132_> theres an hplip-gui package
<Steve132_> which I didn't have
<LittleFoot> does any1 here haave a 1440p monitor that can verify it works in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:ah ic i should have recommended the software centre
<ActionPa1snip> Steve132_: wget http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hplip/hplip-3.12.9.run; chmod +x ./hplip-3.12.9.run; ./hplip-3.12.9.run
<Steve132_> I'm not really interested in some random binary, I did get the gui utils
<Steve132_> which one do I run
<ActionPa1snip> Steve132_: look at the URL....
<ActionPa1snip> Steve132_: its the HPLIP from the HPLIP website
<lotuspsychje> LittleFoot: ubuntu will choose best res auto for your machine..
<ActionPa1snip> Steve132_: not random at all
<ActionPa1snip> Steve132_: it will install he HPLIP toolkit and other goodies
<Steve132_> ActionPa1snip: I know, I wasn't implying it was sketchy, I just meant I prefer to use the packman when I can
<Steve132_> and I did and it worked and now I have the systray
<Steve132_> icon
<Steve132_> So what do I use it to do?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:to do print jobs...
<lotuspsychje> Steve132_:http://hplipopensource.com/node/192
<black_blood> not getting this at all
<lotuspsychje> black_blood:understand what?
<black_blood> irc
<black_blood> this is my first time
<lotuspsychje> black_blood:well you joined an ubuntu support channel here
<black_blood> ok well im new to that too
<Mechdave> G'day all, has anyone found problems with rhythmbox mtp plugin? My mtp is working fine but rhythmbox crashes because the mtp plugin can't find the vendor id's
<lotuspsychje> black_blood:so if you have any troubles with ubuntu, this is the right channel to ask
<SteveAoki> hola
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | black_blood
<ubottu> black_blood: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> !es | SteveAoki
<ubottu> SteveAoki: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lotuspsychje> Mechdave:what does the mtp plugin?
<Mechdave> lotuspsychje, it connects a mtp device (in this case my SGS2) to rhythmbox so I can transfer files to and from it straight in to rhythmbox
<petemoss> hey, did anyone else have a GRUB error after yesterday's updates?
<black_blood> ubottu: i am running ubuntu installed it 3 days ago and im having fun with it
<ubottu> black_blood: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<black_blood> lol
<black_blood> woops
<petemoss> my system won't boot, gives me a grub prompt, and i am in livecd to try to fix this... wondering if anyone else has had this issue?
<Mechdave> The mtp problem only exists since updates yesterday. before that mtp was working
<lotuspsychje> Mechdave:ah maybe you need the driver for the device first to run?
<petemoss> just installed updates yesterday and went to boot today... kaput
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: can you expand on kaput
<Mechdave> lotuspsychje, it does it with my samsung mp3 player too
<lotuspsychje> petemoss:got dualboot?
<lotuspsychje> Mechdave:thats odd indeed
<Mechdave> lotuspsychje, nope, no drivers. Only libmtp
<petemoss> kaput=grub prompt ... just running ubuntu on this machine
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: what video chip do you use?
<petemoss> grub promp as in a command line
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: so you boot to grub prompt oonly
<petemoss> that's right... not sure what my video chipset is
<petemoss> i can't seem to find anything in ubuntu's new menu system. unless i already know its name
<lotuspsychje> Mechdave:could you run rythmbox from terminal to debug error?
<lotuspsychje> Mechdave:so we can see why it crashes
<petemoss> i am on a toshiba satellite
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video   just change 'bind' for '--bind' in the guide
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: oh, they updted it :D
<petemoss> grub was updated? or that tutorial has been?
<ActionPa1snip> petemoss: grub may have been updated, yes. Sounds likely
<petemoss> yeah, fun stuff
<petemoss> i'm actually wondering about running android on my laptop... if it would be compatible native, or would have to be run in an emulator
<Mechdave> lotuspsychje, found out why, there were album art files on the device which freaked out mtp
<lotuspsychje> !yay | Mechdave
<ubottu> Mechdave: Glad you made it! :-)
<petemoss> its a good 'nix os that seems to have me looking past ubuntu for one
<petemoss> i guess years of the command prompt have gtten to me
<petemoss> thanks for the help, i will try these instructions!
<digadvan> anyone have wordpress theme photopharm?
<lotuspsychje> digadvan:is it ubuntu related mate?
<digadvan> well.. wordpress runs on ubuntu in my envirnoment
<Alone> r
<lotuspsychje> digadvan:try searching wordpress channel maybe
<lotuspsychje> !alis | digadvan
<ubottu> digadvan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bonedisk> halooo
<siva> Hi i am trying cross compile the Qt application but it's generating error like "QMAKESPEC has not been set, so configuration cannot be deduced." how to solve this issue
<MissionControl> to the administrator I appologize
<acolytetojippity> hey, i have a quick question, is there anything special i need to do in order to  install 12.04 to a portable hard drive, and have it bootable?
<ActionPa1snip> siva: http://www.qtcentre.org/threads/6068-How-to-set-QMAKESPEC
<acolytetojippity> I would also need to be able to actually use the remaining space on the drive for storage
<MissionControl> you can set remaining drive space on the "make startup disk utility" that comes with ubuntu
<MissionControl> that is if you are installing it from there
<MissionControl> don't know how much that helps
<acolytetojippity> it would be possible to install it to a back partition though, right?  as windows won't recognize drives beginning with weird partitions
<MissionControl> I can't say I would know
<acolytetojippity> would this be a better question for #ubuntubeginners?
<MissionControl> you could try there
<MissionControl> good luck to you acolytetojippity
<acolytetojippity> thank you MissionControl
<acolytetojippity> may your missions go smoothly
 * acolytetojippity salutes
<siva> Hi i am trying cross compile the Qt application but it's generating error like "QMAKESPEC has not been set, so configuration cannot be deduced." how to solve this issue.  "/home/arasi/am3358/linux-devkit/bin/qmake -project ClanCor_HHC.pro"                          and i am getting final error.make: *** No rule to make target `../../../../staging/usr/mkspecs/qws/linux-arm-g++/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<ActionPa1snip> siva: i posted a link earlier....
<ActionPa1snip> siva: did you read the link?
<siva> yes i did read, after that following error make:** No rule to make target `../../../../staging/usr/mkspecs/qws/linux-arm-g++/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<lotuspsychje> !info curl > lotuspsychje
<siva> Hi Action,Actiually i cross compiling my Qt application using arago toolchain.So qmake is located in my pc is "/home/arasi/am3358/linux-devkit/bin/qmake" so compiled my application by  /home/arasi/am3358/linux-devkit/bin/qmake -project ClanCor_hhc
<siva> So it's generated make: *** No rule to make target `../../../../staging/usr/mkspecs/qws/linux-arm-g++/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<siva> I am new this cross compilation pls help me to solve this issue.
<themindbenders> hi to all ubuntu users?
<Hayate> hi
<themindbenders> so where r u from?
<Hayate> !ot | themindbenders
<ubottu> themindbenders: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<siva> Ans pls...
<wir3frame> Folks, if Ubuntu is fully installed on a hard drive (external) and gets moved around between computers with different architectures/graphics/network will it auto-detect the changes each boot or not?
<Hayate> wir3frame, maybe you need some step to config :d
<wir3frame> Hayate, what will the steps look like?
<Hayate> wir3frame, maybe your disk detected differently as on old system ..
<themindbenders> how dp i recover my mp4 files from my usb stick
<themindbenders> ?
<cfhowlett> themindbenders: mount the stick, copy the files.
<themindbenders> what/
<themindbenders> i already deleted all the data then how?
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Craggy> Hi, I was sorting my packages, and I have maybe a silly question. Do I really need package nvidia-common if I have ati grafic card? Just want to be sure to not mess my PC before I remove it, Thanks
<timfrost> !undelete | themindbenders
<ubottu> themindbenders: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<themindbenders> my usb stick is in fat32 filesyatem form?
<WindBuntu> .
<timfrost> themindbenders: unless you have re-formatted it with ext2/3/4, then yes it will be fat32/vfat
<themindbenders> means i have to format my usb?
<konqui> What is the best way to get rid of services etc that I do not use and purge the system of unessacary components?
<ejv> hi #ubuntu
<Hayate> konqui, purge it
<konqui> Hayate: Did you really except what you just said to be helpful support in any way?
<ejv> konqui: if you want a streamlined system, ubuntu may not be the right tool for that job, perhaps gentoo, they have a unique USE flag system for specifying what kind of support you want. very optimized.
<timfrost> themindbenders: no.  Do NOT format it - the default when it is sold to you is vfat, which gives you a chance of recovering the files, if you follow the advice at the first link that the info bot gave you
<Hayate> konqui, you know what you don't need on yourr system
<ejv> konqui: if you're experienced enough you can ls /etc/ or better yet ls /etc/init.d/ and look for things you may not want, but don't go blasting away something just because you don't know what it is, then you can use apt-get purge/remove/whatever to remove stuff.
<konqui> ejv: Gentoo's package management is not for me.
<Hayate> ipv6 address
<ejv> konqui: apt-get blah, emerge blah, splitting hairs ;)
<konqui> ejv: I'm mainly concerned about remove stuff runnin in memory at startup that is not needed.
<ejv> konqui: good luck ;)
<XiaolinDraconis> and this is why i hate updates
<XiaolinDraconis> every other update something new gets broken
<cfhowlett> XiaolinDraconis: Do LTS releases only - LOT fewer headaches.
<timfrost> themindbenders: I just looked at the page referenced by ubottu, but that is mostly focused on system recovery.  There may be better tools in  Windows for recovery of data on a USB stick that is formatted for fat32/vfat.  I don't have any references for that
<XiaolinDraconis> is that 12.04 or 12.10?
<cfhowlett> XiaolinDraconis: current LTS is 12.04
<cfhowlett> !LTS|XiaolinDraconis:
<XiaolinDraconis> yeah thats where my problem is
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<themindbenders> i any one know how to recover my fat32 usb stick then please tell me?
<XiaolinDraconis> i stay away from .10's
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<XiaolinDraconis> i learned that lesson with 11.10
<timfrost> !LTS |  XiaolinDraconis:
<ubottu> XiaolinDraconis:: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499: greetings
<wilee-nilee> themindbenders, Testdisk is a good tool for recovery http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<XiaolinDraconis> is there some bug with 12.04 and ubuntu one?
<ShapeShifter499> I noticed that when I run windows apps (via wine) and/or other linux apps that use status icons, some icons get "knocked" out of view and sometimes fails to pop back in, can I increase the size of this area or install something that brings windows' style of status icon management to it?
<XiaolinDraconis> got an sso error or something
<ShapeShifter499> I'm talking about the icons next to the clock in unity
<cfhowlett> XiaolinDraconis: not that I know of.
<cfhowlett> XiaolinDraconis: details of your experience...
<ShapeShifter499> oh wait....  lol I thought the icon got "bumped" out of the bar but it appears the app crashed and didn't notify till just now
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<wilee-nilee> themindbenders, Your best insurance though which you may be beginning to realize, and would not have you here trying to get help are backups.
<ShapeShifter499> disregard my question xD
<themindbenders> wilee: yup
<nurfed> hi, i got some problem. when i add an alias it works, but after reboot its gone again. how can i make it permanent? :s
<ejv> XiaolinDraconis: there are several grave bugs with 12.04.0, definitely jump to 12.04.1 to get all the nice fixes.
<somsip> nurfed: add it to your .bash_aliases file
<XiaolinDraconis> cfhowlett, on start-up i get internal error, after clicking show details, i noticed it says something about /usr/bin/ubuntu-sso-login    <or something similar
<XiaolinDraconis> ejv, i have updates set to weekly so i assume i have that
<gst9> hi guys
<gst9> can we ask non-tech questions?
<cfhowlett> !ot|gst9:
<ubottu> gst9:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> gst9: try in offtopic
<gst9> thanks
<XiaolinDraconis> cfhowlett, so the details would be ubuntu-sso-login crashes at startup
<XiaolinDraconis> and another problem as well, torchlight has an update but it will not install
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: compare the details of the error report you get with these existing bugs involving Ubuntu single-sign-on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=ubuntu-sso-login - your issue may be a duplicate of one of those
<XiaolinDraconis> searching
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: I fixed a couple of annoying SSO issues earlier in the cycle; it seems to be plagued with bad code!
<XiaolinDraconis> i recognize one word
<XiaolinDraconis> sigsev
<XiaolinDraconis> the more important of my problems would be torchlight
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: It's the detail of which function caused the SIGnal SEgmentation Violation (SIGSEGV)
<XiaolinDraconis> when i launch the game my entire screen goes crazy, like i broke an nes
<XiaolinDraconis> then smacked the tv and knocked the vsync out of order
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: Could the binaries be corrupted? Sounds rather like when a binary does illegal writes to screen
<XiaolinDraconis> except its not a vertical crazy its horizontal
<XiaolinDraconis> i checked xsession errors and it said something about not being able to draw pixels to background
<XiaolinDraconis> could running out of ram in the middle of a process cause such errors?
<XiaolinDraconis> permanent errors
<XiaolinDraconis> cause it still did it after a reboot
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: It'd be a really bad program if it did that
<XiaolinDraconis> so im guess the best first attempt at a solution would be to un-install and re-install torchlight
<XiaolinDraconis> ?
<XiaolinDraconis> is there anyway to stop the horizontal craziness? i tried going to an alt F5 tty and typing xsession -restart and --restart
<XiaolinDraconis> i wasnt seeing any output whole screen was black
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: what GPU and driver is that PC using?
<ejv> question, i want to run NX into ubuntu server, what's the lightest weight desktop environment that I can install?
<aeon-ltd> ejv: openbox
<TJ-> The reviews of the game on the app center all seem to report the game is very buggy
<XiaolinDraconis> its onboard i have a dell 8100 or something? using a pentium d 2.8
<aeon-ltd> ejv: standalone, but it's not a DE it's just a window manager
<XiaolinDraconis> the only bugginess ive heard of is missing faces
<ejv> aeon-ltd: can it do what gnome did for me on 10.04 lts?
<cfhowlett> ejv: xfce of lxde or pretty light
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/torchlight/
<XiaolinDraconis> other than that all forum reports that it runs great
<aeon-ltd> ejv: not by itself
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have had a problem with my Ubuntu 10.04 as it does not want to connect to the internet. My router specifications is this ( Atheros Communications AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet Biostar Microtech int'l corp devlinux driver )
<BlueWolf> I have put all my out put that I have tried here ( http://pastebin.com/hTrJXHJJ ) How can I get my internet working?
<aeon-ltd> ejv: you'd need to get all the other applications and configure them if you wanted to replicate gnome but lighter
<ejv> i prefer just apt-get blah, im sorta in a hurry, it's also part ignorance/lazyness :D
<ejv> xfce looks interesting
<TJ-> BlueWolf: see bug #927782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 927782 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "integrate the Atheros AR8131/AR8151/AR8152/AR8161/AR8162 Ethernet driver with Jockey" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927782
<Qasaur> Hey guys I have a problem
<XiaolinDraconis> TJ-, yup no serious bugs reported, legacy fullscreen problem with compiz, easily fixed, some missing textures, a little lag, but nothing thats caused anyone else to crash out
<Qasaur> My headphone jack on my laptop doesn't work, the speakers work but the jack doesn't work at all
<Qasaur> It used to work on Winwos but when I installed Ubuntu it stopped working - if that made any sense
<Qasaur> windows*
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: Try a full reinstall in-case some of its files got messed up when it went silly
<BlueWolf> TJ-: I have, I does not seem to help or am I reading wrong. Do you know where I can find the drivers as I have searched and searched for them?
<XiaolinDraconis> TJ-, sudo apt-get remove torchlight          correct?
<ejv> if I do: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, it gives me tons of suggested packages, recommended packages, etc. what's the bare minimum to get a functioning DE without all the unnecessary components? and how do I tell apt-get that?
<TJ-> Blue1: They're in precise-updates repository. Ensure you've enabled that in Software Sources, then you can search the Software Center for the "linux-backports-modules" packages
<TJ-> XiaolinDraconis: correct. or simply "sudo apt-get --reinstall install torchlight"
<TJ-> oops, wrong Blue!
<TJ-> BlueWolf: They're in precise-updates repository. Ensure you've enabled that in Software Sources, then you can search the Software Center for the "linux-backports-modules" packages
<BlueWolf> TJ-: When do I do that, how do I enable it? linux-backports-modules
<XiaolinDraconis> i installed a chromium repo and didnt like the update i got, so i reverted to the main depo package and unchecked the repo, but i still see the update in the manager
<TJ-> BlueWolf: hang on, just reproducing the steps ere
<lenios> what would be the best way to had sources from several ubuntu versions (say lucid, precise and quantal) on a precise install. looks like adding deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list isn't enough and i also need to add deb lines, and i don't want to use quantal repositories to get packages on precise...
<Guest19914> ciao
<Guest19914> !list
<ubottu> Guest19914: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rollitup> still haven't been able to hear sound after installing ubuntu for M-audio Delta 1010LT
<BlueWolf> TJ-: I downloaded a package off this site could you assist me on what needs to be installed from this package, is it of any use anyway? - ( http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/networking/alx )
<timfrost> lenios: deb-src lines won't give you access to packages.  Adding deb lines for previous releases won't automatically install from those releases, unless you force a package to be the version from that release.  Note that forcing a version may prevent other updates because of version-specific dependencies
<magn3ts> Dearie me, why does ffmpeg still need to be recompiled in ubuntu for vpx support?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: That's not a good way to do it - that'll break the Ubuntu packaging
<lenios> timfrost, problem is not adding deb lines from older releases, but from newer releases
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok :D , Then what way would you recommend I do?
<lenios> and adding only deb-src lines doesn't provide me sources packages
<TJ-> BlueWolf: OK, I have it. Open a terminal and issue this command. It'll tell us whether you've got the package available from the repositories. If its there we can install it. "apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4"
<magn3ts> dude, it's easier to get ffmpeg installed wtih vpx in Mac with homebrew than it is in ubuntu...
<lenios> i only get access to sources packages by adding deb-src AND deb lines
<TJ-> BlueWolf: You should expect to see about 10 lines of ouput, listing versions of the package for different kernel versions
<BlueWolf> TJ-: ( sudo apt-cache search linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4 ) Just making sure, not that good with commands
<TJ-> BlueWolf: You've got it :)
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I always surround the commands to type with "double quote makrs"
<B35m4> anyone else having problems with virtuakenv after last update?
<B35m4> virtualenv
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok I will go try it now, give me a moment :D
<B35m4> this is my error message: ImportError: cannot import name urandom
<B35m4> I'm still in ubuntu 11.10
<Ankhwatcher> hey, I tunnelled successfully to my vnc server this morning from my phone and was running my desktop. Then my phone lost connectivity and now my server is refusing VNC connections. How can I restart the vnc server or clear the connections?
<TJ-> Ouch! 471MB for *one* program! Time programmers went back to school!
<timfrost> lenios: II haven't tried adding deb or deb-src lines from newer versions, because I expect the deb lines to break things.  I can't account for you being unable to access newer sources.  My usual method is to install build-deps from the release I am running, then apt-get the matching source, download the newer source and patch that
<BlueWolf> TJ-: It's not doing anything, when I enter the code it just enters it and does nothing?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: In other words, you just get back to the command prompt on the next line?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> BlueWolf: That's OK. That simply tells you don't (yet) have the correct repository enabled. We'll sort that out now
<timfrost> lenios: did you do an apt-get update after adding the dep-src lines (without the deb lines)?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Well I can't simply download it, So what can I do?
<Ankhwatcher> TJ-: that's nothing you should see a HP backup tool for Windows Servers, they run into gigs
<TJ-> BlueWolf: The PC has no other network connection? No wired connection you could hook up temporarily?
<TJ-> Ankhwatcher: I've seen them :p My point still stands. I began my programming career in 1981 writing games in machine-code, so I get annoyed at how sloppy programmers get these days!
<BlueWolf> TJ-: No there is nothing, but I can download it on this computer that I am using now and move it via flash to the other?
<ethan_> hi
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Yes, that's what I'm going to walk you through now I know you have no alternative
<ethan_> hi BlueWolf
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I'll give you some background as to what we'll do first, so you understand the process.
<ethan_> hi
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok
<BlueWolf> ethan_: Hi
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Ubuntu archives/repositories are simply web-servers with files organised in a particular hierarchy. So, if we can identify the exact filenames of the ".deb" packages required we can download them easily, put them on a flash storage device, and then on the target machine do "sudo dpkg -iR </path/to/files/>" and the packages will be installed
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok then lets give it a go then.
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Before we start, we need to know which architecture the target PC is using (32 or 64-bit kernel) so can tell me what this command reports at a command-line? "uname -m"
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok hold on :D
<BlueWolf> TJ-: 86_64
<timfrost> lenios: s/dep/deb/
<TJ-> BlueWolf: OK, thanks. I notice you're in Zimbabwe so I'm just going to find out which Ubuntu archive mirror is closest to you... give me a few moments
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> TJ- OK
<Guest15048> Hi i'm new to ubuntu and i'm having a bit of problems with my wifi on ubuntu 12.04, when someone has time can you help me trouble shoot ?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: OK, Found it. I've navigated the directories so you can go straight to this directory listing, then we'll find the exact file(s) you need to download:  http://zw.archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/
<WindBuntu> gues
<Ankhwatcher> Any ideas on what I can do to get this damned VNC desktop to connect? I know restarting my home server would do it, but I'd like a better option than that?
<WindBuntu> Guest15048, what exactly is the trouble
<jrib> !details | Guest15048, Ankhwatcher
<ubottu> Guest15048, Ankhwatcher: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest15048> hi sorry, my wifi seems really unstable and my speeds are pretty much dial up
<Guest15048> when i have adsl 2+
<WindBuntu> Guest15048, are you using the driver suggested by ubuntu ?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Um wow, which one am I downloading? :D
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Those lists on that archive are hard to read because the filename column gets cut-off. You can paste this link directly into the address-bar of your browser to download the correct file:  http://zw.archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-backports-modules-3.2.0/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-3.2.0-31-generic_3.2.0-31.16_amd64.deb
<Guest15048> not sure how do i find out
<Guest15048> sorry for being a nob
<WindBuntu> look under proprietary drivers
<Guest15048> *noob
<Ankhwatcher> This is the error message I get when I try to connect: http://picpaste.com/VNCError.PNG
<Guest15048> ty just a sec
<TJ-> Guest15048: Don't apologise! We were all 'noobs' once!
<jrib> Ankhwatcher: do you have ssh access?
<Ankhwatcher> jrib: yep, I'm talking to you over it
<BlueWolf> TJ-: OK, give me a moment I'm sure you also saw how slow my internet is.
<jrib> Ankhwatcher: so why not restart the vnc server using your ssh access?
<Ankhwatcher> the tunnel is working, because I get the password prompt, but after that I get the error I linked to
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Well I can't tell that on IRC ... IRC is fast even on a dial-up!
<Ankhwatcher> jrib: that's what I'm looking for help doing
<jrib> Ankhwatcher: what's your vnc setup like?
<Guest15048> when i go to additional drivers it only mentions my graphics card
<WindBuntu> Guest15048, usually after the installation of ubuntu, ubuntu will offer a message to you concerning drivers and the suggested proprietary drivers usually for video and wireless if they apply.
<Ankhwatcher> jrib: I don't really remember tbh
<BlueWolf> TJ-: OK well the download speed is 36Kbps and it's done, what now?
<WindBuntu> Guest15048, what is the wireless card you are using?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: move that file onto a USB flash stick and plug it into the Ubuntu PC. If you're lucky Ubuntu will automatically mount the USB stick and open a file-manager window on the desktop to prove it
<Guest15048> I got one for the video but nothing for the wireless came up
<WindBuntu> what wireless card are you using
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ya it will, how do I go about installing it now?
<jrib> !vnc > Ankhwatcher
<ubottu> Ankhwatcher, please see my private message
<TJ-> Guest15048: What does this report: "lspci -nn | egrep -i '(net|wire)'   "
<Guest15048> atheros i think what is the command to check ?
<jrib> Ankhwatcher: if you visit ubottu's page and read through the different servers, do you remember setting any of them up?  Check which are installed/running
<Guest15048> 1 sec
<TJ-> BlueWolf: We should use the Terminal to install that file, so you need to know the /path/to/directory/ where it is. I'm guessing it'll be something starting with "/media/????" Does that look to be a correct guess?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Well yes but I will just copy it into my downloads folder to make life easier for me. ~/Downloads/     ?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: If you want to, sure, do that.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Should I extract it?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: No. Just go to the Terminal, type: "sudo dpkg -iR ~/Downloads/"
<Whiskey> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1955476 <---- How do you fix that
<TJ-> BlueWolf: That will then install the package for you
<Guest15048> does this help ?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: After that, you should be able to kick the WiFi into life by typing "sudo modprobe alx"
<Guest15048> Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002a] (rev 01)
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok,  give me a moment and I will get back to you
<TJ-> Guest15048: That's precisely what we need :)
<TJ-> BlueWolf: OK
<iivvoo> hi.. so.. did the recent 12.04 updates break virtualenv's everywhere?
<Guest15048> it says FATAL: Module alx not found.
<iivvoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257441/ <- I've seen the urandom error before
<TJ-> Guest15048: Err, that command was for BlueWolf :p
<iivvoo> but the standard fix (re-running virtualenv) won't work since virtualenv itself is broken
<Guest15048> sorry lol
<nurfed> ls
<TJ-> Guest15048: Your device uses the ath9k driver - I was dealing with the AR9825 the other night. There are *lots* of problems with that at present, especially slow and/or dropped connections. Seems to be related to two things: it should be set to "nohwcrypt=0" and possibly also "bt_coexist=0"
<Qasaur> ufg
<Guest15048> cool, so what should i do ?
<konqui> Guest15048: TJ- My AR9285 never gave me problems since 10.04 and up
<konqui> On android x86 it drops connections though
<Guest15048> do i enter the commands as they are in terminal ?
<WindBuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37409/why-is-my-internet-so-slow-with-an-atheros-wireless-card
<WindBuntu> possible so;utons at that link Guest15048
<TJ-> konqui: I think it depends on how it is interfaced (what make of card the chip is on). We've got a mainline kernel bug in progress for some issues currently
<milindxcra> Hi .... I can't seem to update or install software on my 12.04 lts install
<Guest15048> Thanks wind, I'll try and come back with the results.
<Guest15048> 1 sec
<grecu> hi
<TJ-> Guest15048: You can try this:   echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 btcoex_enable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<grecu> i need help
<TJ-> Guest15048: And then try rebooting so the ath9k kernel module uses those options
<WindBuntu> ok
<Ankhwatcher> jrib: I've connected up VNC! I think i started a second desktop while I was trying to restart mine.
<konqui> TJ-: Mine is an ASUS manufactured one
<milindxcra> the error is dpkg: error: too-long line or missing newline in `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File'
<jrib> Ankhwatcher: heh, ok
<milindxcra> can someone help me
<WindBuntu> state your problem
<jrib> milindxcra: pastebin full input and output
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Here is the feed back, something went wrong?   http://pastebin.com/YK7LP81i
<grecu> i have ubundu on me PC but i cant instal the adaptor wireles belkin f7d4101 becouse i cant fiind driver for ubundu.heelp
<iivvoo> do you really not know how to spell ubuntu?
<milindxcra> Hi .. .here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/0upAx27V
<TJ-> BlueWolf: My bad! With that PC not being connected to the net it hasn't received updated kernel versions. We just need to find out which version is on that PC, and then download/install the matching linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4 for it! Tell me what "uname -a" reports please
<jrib> milindxcra: did you recently have some sort of power outage or other issue that forced you to do a hard reboot?
<Ankhwatcher> jrib: I have a wierd feeling that I started a different vnc server while I was trying to restart vnc.
<milindxcra> yes .. I did do a hard reboot recently
<jrib> milindxcra: you should make sure fsck checks your partitions
<grecu> can eny1  help me?
<milindxcra> I tried reading /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File and it seems to be corrupted
<grecu> helllo
<milindxcra> ok ...  i will try fsck
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok I'm on it, be back shortly
<milindxcra> thans
<milindxcra> thanks
<WindBuntu> greco, were you connected to the internet when you installed ubuntu (wired to it)
<jrib> !fsck | milindxcra
<ubottu> milindxcra: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<grecu> i cant connect to the internet
<milindxcra> ok thx ubottu ...
<grecu> i have ubundu on me PC but i cant instal the adaptor wireles belkin f7d4101 becouse i cant fiind driver for ubundu.heelp
<grecu> read again
<konqui> milindxcra: ubottu is a bot
<WindBuntu> greco, when you installed the ubuntu operating system-were you conncected by a cat5 cable (hard wired) to the internet?
<grecu> i dont have internet on cable,just wireles
<WindBuntu> greco, when ubuntu is installed in the manner i mentioned, it makes wirelss driver installation simple becasue ubuntu will present you with tthe correct drivers. it can be difficult otherwise.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/7840JBe7
<WindBuntu> greco you may even have to get all the numbers off your wireless card and see if the driver exists and then try to install it-the hard way
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Arghh! I assumed the PC is using Ubuntu 12.04 Precise. That suggests it's using Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid. Is that correct?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Yes, sorry for not mentioning that earlier
<grecu> yes wind but i use wireles adaptor belkin f7d4101 and i cant fiind driver for ubundu
<TJ-> BlueWolf: OK, I need to go back an research this then. I'm not sure there are any backports of the alx module
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Sure
<WindBuntu> grecu, i think the only way you will get it is while being hard wired to the net...even if it means asking someone to let you do that
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Sorry for the inconvenience :(
<TJ-> BlueWolf: The latest backport of compat-wireless to Lucid is v3.3, not v3.4. I need to check if that contains the driver.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: OK
<grecu> oky wind,tank you:(
<WindBuntu> greco http://www.ehow.com/how_8598699_install-belkin-f7d2101-ubuntu.html
<WindBuntu> not sure if that will help you
<WindBuntu> slightly different belkin
<WindBuntu> but may give you some ideas...certainly is the hard way though
<iivvoo> ok, so, anyone can help me with python 2.7 on 11.04 not having os.urandom since the update this morning?
<milindxcra> Hi ... my output is at http://pastebin.com/0upAx27V ... I tried forcing filecheck on reboot as suggested but it doesn't resolve the problem ... when I try fsck on my mounted partition i get a warning ... can someone help me ..
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I'm afraid, with that PC being on a very old Lucid kernel (2.6.32-24) there are no compat-wireless backport packages. You'd need to update the PC to the latest Lucid kernel first, but that would still only get you to the compat-wireless v3.3, and from what I read earlier, you'd need compat-wireless v3.4 to get the "alx" driver :(
<puddle> hi
<puddle> guys I had no mic in skype and a tutorial said install alsamixer, but since then I dont even have sound, any idea what i should do?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: OK another brick wall, so do you think there is any point for me to download and install Ubuntu 12.04?
<WindBuntu> greco http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1546667
<TJ-> BlueWolf: So, in summary, the best solution if you could do it, would be to update that PC to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (or wait until the end of the month and use 12.10 when it is released). 12.04 still needs the -cw-3.4- package. 12.10 will have the "alx" driver included since it uses kernel v3.5
<diverdude> When i insert my usb-stick both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 appears. Why are 2 devices appearing?
<WindBuntu> greco there is a guy in that link who explains how he got his wireless going with that belkin
<TJ-> BlueWolf: on balance, if you're happy to upgrade, I'd recommend the 12.10 since it includes the "alx" driver. You could install the beta release now, or wait until month-end when the final release happens
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok if I install 12.04, then could I do exactly what you told me to do earlier using that .deb?
<puddle> any ideas guys?
<StefanT> puddle: Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<puddle> yeah
<milindxcra> my /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File seems to be corrupt ... can anyone suggest a solution ..http://pastebin.com/0upAx27V
<TJ-> BlueWolf: correct. The one you downloaded. The only thing to be sure of is, the installed kernel on 12.04 would be the most recent. That isn't guaranteed if you install from a CD/DVD and can't do an update over the Internet. In that case, you'd need to go back to the archive web-site and download the linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4- that matches the installed kernel version
<jpmh> I want to configure the unity launcher for firefox to add a parameter to the command line that it invokes in unity, how do I do this?
<puddle> StefanT, installed alsamixer and sound is gone
<puddle> it was fine before that
<diverdude> When i insert my usb-stick both /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 appears. Why are 2 devices appearing?
<gnomefreak> jpmh: write a script would be my guess
<gordonjcp> diverdude: /dev/sdb is the whole disk, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on it
<Pricey> diverdude: sdb is the entire device, sdb1, sdb2, sdb3 etc. are partitions.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok can I download 12.04 using my torrent client, if so where can I download it from?
<StefanT> puddle: have a look at the audio settings in the system settings, you can also reach it via the audio menu top/right of your screen
<milindxcra> anyone ?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | milindxcra
<ubottu> milindxcra: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<puddle> StefanT, i did but nothing is muted
<jpmh> gnomefreak: there has to be a way to modify the command that is invoked
<milindxcra> bump...my /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File seems to be corrupt ... can anyone suggest a solution ..http://pastebin.com/0upAx27V
<StefanT> puddle, the correct audio output device is selected? (if multiple)
<puddle> tried both
<puddle> nothing happens
<diverdude> gordonjcp: so if i want to do create bootable disk, this would be correct right?  dd if=pve-cd.iso of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<puddle> theres a digi out and an analog
<puddle> no change whatever i do
<puddle> but it plas sound i just dont hear anything
<puddle> i mean clementine plays music still just without me hearing it or any other sound
<StefanT> puddle: analog is what you want if you have traditional sound output (read: no digital connection)
<balajeerc> Just installed 12.04 (fresh install) and my wireless network keeps dropping constantly. I have pasted my lshw, lspci and lsusb( its a usb wireless network device) here: http://codepad.org/1fvdrKlM Can someone please take a look and tell me what is going wrong?
<puddle> StefanT, analog is slected but even test is not working
<StefanT> puddle: then have a look at alsamixer in a console, you need both Master and PCM channel to be unmuted (M) and tuned up
<puddle> alright
<BlueWolf> TJ-: And that package I downloaded for the Backports could I use that same package for 12.04
<BlueWolf> ?
<puddle> hm i had to mute s/pdif to make it work
<puddle> StefanT, ty for helping
<iivvoo> how can I find out what older versions of a package there are so I can downgrade?
<iivvoo> specifically python2.7
<milindxcra> I tried  sudo dpkg --configure -a and still the error is the same  http://pastebin.com/2yX1tLpv
<TJ-> BlueWolf: That package you downloaded is specifically matched the latest downloadable kernel for 12.04. It has the kernel-version in its name as the last set of numbers
<Guest88196> Hi i'm the previous guest with wifi problems, just wanted to say thank you, what you suggested worked for me, my download speed went back to what is was on crappy windows lol
<puddle> btw is there a video player for linux that has an eq (with easy to configure presets) and remembers last palyed position of movies? vlc has the eq part smplayer has the remembering but both lacks in the other feature
<TJ-> BlueWolf: The torrent link is here, for the latest CD release of 12.04.1 http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/
<Guest88196> TY Windbuntu
<TJ-> Guest88196: Which fix have you applied?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: So it would work if I had to put 12.04 on?
<WindBuntu> yw guest15
<mandanga> kk yalokas
<mandanga> putas
<mandanga> HELLO BITCHES
<cfhowlett> !ops|mandanga:
<ubottu> mandanga:: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<wlosio> Hi how to enable Magic Quotes GPC  in PHP ??
<gnomefreak> im here
<TJ-> BlueWolf: there are already several kernel updates for 12.04. The thing with those backports packages is, you have to get the one that matches exactly the kernel version in use (which you find out using "uname -a")
<mandanga> I FUCKED YOUR MOTHER TODAY AND IT FEELS SO GOOD
<gnomefreak> magez: please ask your support question or leave
<somsip> wlosio: err.not recommended and deprecated real soon
<gnomefreak> damn
<wlosio> somsip, Joomna require it
<TJ-> gnomefreak: I guess they got their answer :p
<wlosio> 3.0.0
<dark-sun> can i tag multiple files using easytag?
<somsip> wlosio: http://support.aiso.net/index.php?_m=knowledgebase&_a=viewarticle&kbarticleid=211
<ksenia_> h
<iivvoo> crap, downgrading ubuntu will uninstall 332 packages
<wlosio> somsip, .htacces not work on my server :P
<gnomefreak> i hope he comes back :(
<Fuzzles> for an old machine xubuntu or lubuntu? which is better pros and cons of both?
<somsip> wlosio: so use the other solution. I deliberately posted a link with more than one
<WindBuntu> lubuntu
<Fuzzles> WindBuntu, why lubuntu over xubuntu?
<[deXter]> Fuzzles, Xubuntu if you want a more complete desktop environment, but Lubuntu is lighter than xubuntu
<cfhowlett> Fuzzles: install either one and then the alternate DE and test them for yourself.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok so the one to download is - alternate-amd64?
<WindBuntu> Fuzzles, well lxde is lighter but i must say neither is really light enough when compared to ubuntu
<Guest88196> Sorry it was you TJ who mentioned it, echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 btcoex_enable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<Guest88196> worked like a charm
<Fuzzles> ok thanks for your advice guys
<TJ-> Guest88196: thanks... we'll know to tell others about it, and I can mark the related bug as confirmed workaround, too
<wlosio> somsip, ini_set ('magic_quotes_gpc', 1);  helped :D
<somsip> wlosio: jolly good
<TJ-> Guest88196: That is the AR982x right?
<WindBuntu> i noticed lately that ubuntu 1204 is so good my rem usage etc is extremely close with ubuntu lubuntu or xubuntu
<wlosio> after enebling rewrite in aon2mod i get 500 Error
<Guest88196> yeah i think so
<kiernannat87> hi all i have ubuntu 12.04 and i cannot get java to work. it says the plug in needs to be updated
<TJ-> Guest88196: OK. I deal with some many different versions I forgot which is which
<Guest88196> no worries
<TJ-> Guest88196: From what i've discovered, it's the "nohwcrypt=1" that fixes the main issue
<puddle> anyone using smplayer with eq presets?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Alternate is if you need the text-based installer. If you're installing 'desktop' you can use the 'desktop/live' version of the installer.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok well thank you so much for your time and help, if and when I get 12.04 install I will try and get hold of you once more for help ;-)
<TJ-> BlueWolf: You're welcome; good luck with it :)
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Thanks, I will need luck or my computer will find it'self in unworkable pieces :D
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I know *that* feeling!
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Thanks Cheers  ;-)
<diverdude> can i set anything as FQDN ? default is proxmax.domain.tld
<iivvoo> ok, f*ck it I'll upgrade to 11.10
 * iivvoo is quite disappointed
<WindBuntu> 1204 is nice
<iivvoo> I need to go to 11.10 first
<iivvoo> and just because python is broken in 11.04
<crizis> iivvoo, you can only upgrade from LTS to LTS
<kiernannat87> hi i have a ubuntu 12.04 can any one fix java
<iivvoo> crizis, I know. I don't want to upgrade but I have no other option now
<tryy3> hi iam trying to install java 6 on ubuntu 12.04 and get an error: http://pastebay.net/1149026 please help me
<crizis> iivvoo, it won't take too many minutes, so why does it matter? :p
<jilt007> %S
<iivvoo> tryy3, are you running as root?
<iivvoo> wait never mind that.
<tryy3> iivvoo i think so...
<iivvoo> crizis, I find upgrades risky in general
<crizis> sure they are. rarely anything breaks too badly, anyway
<WindBuntu> i  like clean install
<crizis> usually most extreme fix is to remove .* files off from your home dir to get clean profile
<cfhowlett> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<WindBuntu> ty ubottu
<tryy3> iivvoo any ideas why i get that error?
<crizis> tryy3, hope you are not using software centre at same time
<tryy3> crizis what you mean?
<crizis> tryy3, if you're using apt from command line, you can't install stuff from software centre at the same time
<crizis> which is what it looks like if dpkg db is locked
<TJ-> tryy3: Are you using aptitude? Did you start it using "sudo aptitude..." ?
<tryy3> crizis does update manager count as software centre?
<crizis> yes
<crizis> it does
<tryy3> then thats the problem
<crizis> it obviously uses package manager too
<tryy3> hopefully
<tryy3> i guess i wait until its done
<buglyjoe>  kiernannat87 : could you please explain what you are trying to do?
<ardchoille> tryy3: it's a safety issue, it prevent one installer from adding/removing packages that would conflict with what the other installer is doing.
<tryy3> ardchoille thought so
<kiernannat87> ok i installed java oracle 7 and it says i need to upgrade the plugin on pogo. so i got open jdk but still having the same problem i dont know how to fix it
<ardchoille> I think that package lock was a genius idea
<TJ-> kiernannat87: That might be a 'pogo' problem with it not detecting the Java plug-in in the browser, or it might be that the plug-in isn't enabled in the browser
<buglyjoe> kiernannat87: which browser are you using?
<kiernannat87> well i contacted pogo and they said it all looked fine andi made sure it was enabled is there abetter version i can use
<kiernannat87> it worked till last week thats y so lost
<kiernannat87> google
<cfhowlett> !google|kiernannat87:
<ubottu> kiernannat87:: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<fede__> fifo992011@hotmail.com
<kiernannat87> bobbyjoe: google
<zergut> hello,where i can find documentation in russian language?
<cfhowlett> !ru|zergut:
<ubottu> zergut:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mao> when I do "echo '2' > /sys/block/$device/queue/nr_requests", it return the error" bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument "
<[deXter]> mao, don't use the quotes, also are you running the command as root user?
<zergut> thanksa a lot
<mmm4m5m> Hi. A little help please. I have laptop with WinXP and now I have ubuntu 12.04. First question - can I use clamav to scan windows drive? Second question - imagine WinXP have virus and I am have paranoia - WinXP virus is smart and could change ubuntu file system. Can I get a checksum of all ubuntu files and recheck after using WinXP (IF/when I need WinXP at all). Or is there any software in ubuntu/linux which could help? I hope I did explain it goo
<mao> [deXter]: I try without quotes as root, and the result is the same
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: are you dual booting or is this a wubi installation?
<mmm4m5m> I know about samhain package... but seems it is not very easy/simple
<mmm4m5m> cfhowlett: I hope I will use ubuntu only + virtualbox... But I am not sure yet
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: ubuntu is virtualbox then?
<mmm4m5m> cfhowlett: now setup is dual boot - winxp and ubuntu fresh install done after winxp
<mao> [deXter]: i try edit it using vim, when i save the file, the error is ""nr_requests" E667: Fsync failed"
<[deXter]> mao, What about $device, have you set it to something?
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: yes you can scan your hdd.
<mmm4m5m> cfhowlett: trying to switch to ubuntu but for work could need windows anyway
<mmm4m5m> cfhowlett: what about second question (the paranoia part :) )
<mao> [deXter]: yes, the $device is the name of a pcie flash
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: unlikey that a windows virus would target HDD but possible.  Never heard of such, though.
<[deXter]> mao, this works for me, without any errors: echo 2 > /sys/block/sdb/queue/nr_requests
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you...
<cfhowlett> !AV|mmm4m5m:
<ubottu> mmm4m5m:: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<mmm4m5m> I imagine I will need to reboot in old WinXP installation... Which seems clear but who knows... I imagine I will need to do it few times only... That is how I got this idea about "checksum ubuntu binary files" before reboot in WinXP and verify after I get back to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|mmm4m5m:
<ubottu> mmm4m5m:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<llutz_> !info tripwire | mmm4m5m: look at this
<ubottu> mmm4m5m: look at this: tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-1 (precise), package size 3470 kB, installed size 8433 kB
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: hashcheck the ubuntu iso at download, check your boot media.  If clean on both, install.
<r30ng1n3rd> Hey
<cfhowlett> r30ng1n3rd: greetings
<r30ng1n3rd> Any one with some experience of ubuntu and Gefore GTX drivers
<mmm4m5m> ubottu: yes, tripwire... it is similar to samhain somehow... But I forgot it. Thanks, maybe it will looks more user friendly. Thanks, will check it
<r30ng1n3rd> hey cfhowlett .... hows the day
<crazydip> where can i find md5 sum of current 12.04.1 iso files?
<cfhowlett> r30ng1n3rd: hey.  Sorry, IDK about GTX
<mmm4m5m> heh, it was from llutz_ :) - so thanks
<cfhowlett> crazydip: on the DL page.
<crazydip> cfhowlett, where? i checked desktop and server download pages... maybe i'm blind :(
<cfhowlett> crazydip: wait 1
<jilt007> When i insert bootable pendrive to  my laptop , laptop restarts automatically  ??
<crazydip> also, why are the server torrent links on the desktop instead of server download page? makes no sense
<mao> [deXter]: I think every device's quenefs may have its own property defined by firmware, because when i echo 2 to another device's nr_requests, the result is 4; however i echo 5 to its nr_requests, the result is 5
<cfhowlett> crazydip: for desktop?
<crazydip> cfhowlett, for server 64 bit
<buglyjoe> jilt007 : it shouldn't do that normally, but it might boot from the pendrive next time you restart depending on some other factors
<jilt007> buglyjoe:  NO , it always restarts and does nothing  when going to install from bootable pendrive
<crazydip> cfhowlett, if i remember correctly, there used to be a link to an ftp with all the md5sum files, but i can't find that link anymore
<buglyjoe> what is the os you currently have installed on the laptop?
<buglyjoe>  jilt007 :  what is the os you currently have installed on the laptop?
<jilt007> buglyjoe:    ubuntu 10.10 now want fresh install of 12.04
<ardchoille> jilt007: my acer aspire one did this. I fixed it by telling grub to boot from the netbook hard drive
<cfhowlett> crazydip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<buglyjoe> jilt007 : how did you create the bootable usb?
<jilt007> buglyjoe: unetbootin
<[deXter]> mao, Possibly; you're right, the firmware + driver has to support that value too...
<mmm4m5m> ok... I will move to the laptop now. cfhowlett - thanks to you also!! :)
<cfhowlett> mmm4m5m: best of luck
<jilt007> ardchoille:  Netbook hard drive , not by usb ?
<buglyjoe>  jilt007 : unetbootin is good, but I have faced issues with it occasionally. the startup disk creator that comes with ubuntu almost always works
<TJ-> crazydip: The MD5/SHAs are listed with the ISOs for desktop/alternate/server/wubi downloads: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/
<ardchoille> jilt007: I used the usb stick to install ubuntu to the hard drive. after that the netbook wouldn't boot unless the usb stick was inserted. is this your issue?
<crazydip> cfhowlett, already found that via google, it does not have current iso md5sum (12.04.1)
<jilt007> ardchoille:  no the issue is only when i insert pen drive and restart the system, instead of installing ubuntu it always automatically restart the system
<ardchoille> ok
<tryy3> iam trying to install java 6 on ubuntu 12.04 and after a while of installing it i get this error http://pastebay.net/1149031
<cfhowlett> crazydip: you're right.  Sorry for the delay.  Behind the great chinese firewall, so throttling ensues...
<crazydip> TJ-, thanks that's it!
<crazydip> cfhowlett, no problem, thank's for trying :) TJ-  pointed me to the correct page
<TJ-> jilt007: Have you changed the BIOS boot-order settings to include the USB device?
<jilt007> TJ- its obvious yar
<buglyjoe> jilt007 : not so much, sometimes you miss things
<ardchoille> jilt007: if you have the usb stick at the top of the order in bios the system will always boot from it instead of the hard drive if the usb stick is inserted
<mao> [deXter]: So, if the firmware defines the device's nr_requests protected, even the kernel set it rw, when fsync the value, it occurs error
<jilt007> ardchoille: buglyjoe TJ-    ok bye ! Have to go for Work . Thanks for valuable time!
<crazydip> TJ-, for future reference, where did you find that link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04.1/ on the ubuntu.com site? I still can't find anything on either the the desktop or server download pages.
<buglyjoe> jilt007 : does it say anything at all before restarting? are you sure you haven't mixed up 64 and 32 bit?
<buglyjoe> jilt007 : bye
<TJ-> crazydip: I didn't look there. I always just go to the releases. site directly
<crazydip> *sigh*
<crazydip> thanks!
<crazydip> page for the initiated :D
<TJ-> crazydip: Yeah, it does look like www.ubuntu.com has been dumbed-down!
<dr_willis> thats the new 'user friendly' way it seems with everything.
<cfhowlett> TJ-: maybe, but seriously, how many people actually RTM or do hashchecks?
<crazydip> TJ-, too much, especially the server page... that should have a link to md5sums :(
<TJ-> dr_willis: You've noticed that too? Treating people like idiots... breed unaware idiots to my mind!
<dr_willis> TJ-:  yep. makes better idiots. ;)
<TJ-> crazydip: Report it as a bug on launchpad, I'll me-too it :p
<TJ-> dr_willis: Explains my reputation then LOL :p
<crazydip> TJ-, that was gonna be my next question, how do i report a bug against ubuntu.com?
<TJ-> crazydip: Oh I'm sure you'll have to jump through hoops :p ... I have done it in the past - let me find out if the process has been dumbed down!
<crazydip> cfhowlett, they do have a nice page, for desktop users it's okay, but for server users we kinda need basic info like md5sum
<cfhowlett> crazydip: agreed.
<TJ-> crazydip: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15077/how-do-i-report-a-bug-against-ubuntu-com-the-ubuntu-website
<buglyjoe>  tryy3 : the output is for java 7. I usually install java by downloading the entire archive through the browser to avoid cookie trouble and then unzipping it in the right place. how are you doing it?
<crazydip> TJ-, thanks! that was my next entry to check on google results :D
<TJ-> crazydip: We loves experts :)
<Martell> Hello amigos, im on 11.04 32bit, thinking to upgrade to 12.04 64bit from live cd, is it possible? i dont wanna lose my installed software
<cfhowlett> Martell: upgrade to 11.11 then to 12.04
<cfhowlett> Martell: 11.10
<Martell> cannot skip it?
<crazydip> TJ-, there is already a bug on md5sums from last year with zero reply :(
<cfhowlett> Martell: nope.
<crazydip> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/873464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873464 in Ubuntu Website "Download page should include instructions on how to check md5sums" [Undecided,New]
<Martell> cfhowlett: so how long 11.04 will be supported? is it ended this month?
<crazydip> TJ-, good or open a new one? cause that one is loaded
<cfhowlett> !eol|martell
<ubottu> martell: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Martell> cfhowlett : so if the support is stopped, i can't update it manually?
<cfhowlett> Martell: eol means eol.  NOt sure what kind of updates you would expect at that point.  Might I gently suggest you bite the bullet and upgrade to LTS releases?  12.04 is supported for 5 years ...
<TJ-> crazydip: I did some cross-referencing. Followed the team that owns that project, then to the webmaster, then to other projects handles. It seems the proper project to report issues to is "ubuntu-website-content"
<crazydip> TJ-, talk about confusing :D i guess dumbing it down = making it more confusing :D
<TJ-> crazydip: Can you add that to the bug you just found, and a comment being more specific about needing checksums on the server pages?
<crazydip> TJ-, yeah no problem
<TJ-> crazydip: It maybe that "ubuntu-website" was more for infrastructure issues and isn't looked at that much, since Ubuntu RT is used generally to track such issues
<Martell> cfhowlett : so i need to upgrade to 11.10 and then ugprade again to 12.04
<crazydip> TJ-, i'll post 2 bugs to ubunt-webiste-content and  a comment to that existing bug
<cfhowlett> Martell: yep.  or clean install 12.04.  I recommend clean install then you can upgrade LTS to LTS.
<TJ-> crazydip: If you just add that project to the existing bug-report that'd be preferrable
<crazydip> will do
<TJ-> crazydip: If you can't add the additional project let me know; I'll add it
<TJ-> crazydip: might be worth then if we add a report to rt.ubuntu.com
<e66> Is there any gnome based audio player like rhythmbox but without it?
<e66> I am looking for features like media collection, search feature and good ubuntu integration.
<TJ-> e66: You've just described Rhythmbox :)
<tryy3> buglyjoe sry for late respond, but i found a installation guide on the web, so i followed it hold on i link it to you
<crazydip> TJ-, sorry not familiar with rt.ubuntu.com - what is it?
<apg> e66: have you tried amarok
<apg> ?
<e66> TJ-:  rhythmbox has lots of other features which I dont wnat. I want only searching in collection.
<apg> oops, sorry, amarok is kde-based
<brontosaurusrex> e66, perhaps Audacious, dunno about media collection or ubuntu integration
<e66> apg:  I am fan of amarok. I use it in KDE. but in gnome I am looking for something gnome based
<TJ-> crazydip: "Request Tracker" issue ticketing system
<tryy3> buglyjoe http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/download-and-install-sun-java-6-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-easily-with-this-script/ i came to the command sudo ./oab-java.sh further i haven't came
<martell> since i have 12.04 64bit , and im on 11.04 32bit , so what i need is upgrade to 11.10 64bit, only then i can upgrade to 12.04. is it?
<StefanT> e66, have a look at Clementine
<brontosaurusrex> e66, Audacious had library and searchž
<cfhowlett> martell: cannot upgrade from 32 to 64 bit.
<apg> e66, what about gmusicbrowser
<e66> brontosaurusrex StefanT I'll look at both.
<cfhowlett> martell: you'd have to manually install it.
<e66> btw I am dropping rhythmbox becaue it hangs for some reason.
<martell> cfhowlett : any way to 'backup' my installed softwares, i think i want to formatted it directly to 12.04
<cfhowlett> martell: if you change from 32 to 64, you'll need to reinstall software or face unexpected consequences and uncertain performance.
<StefanT> e66 you can browse the Ubuntu Software Center, it contains the suggestions you got in the multimedia section
<TJ-> martell: You can use "apt-mark" to save a list of installed packages and dependencies, then once the new install is ready, use "apt-mark" again to load the list of packages and then install them
<crazydip> TJ-, added comment + u-w-c to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/873464
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 873464 in ubuntu-website-content "Download page should include instructions on how to check md5sums" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> crazydip: OK, I'll me-too it
<buglyjoe> tryy3: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ from the same guy, this is what I do - it has a few manual steps but it works
<cfhowlett> cookie|TJ-:
<cfhowlett> TJ-: thanks.  I didn't know that.
<crazydip> TJ-, so if i have another bug for the website content wise i should use u-w-c right?
<brontosaurusrex> e66, also DeadBeef has a good search, dunno about library
<tryy3> buglyjoe is java 7 safe to use?
<tryy3> safe/stable*
<martell> cfhowlett : so i just need to download 12.04 32bit, any way to 'backup' my installed softwares? so i can skip the 11.10
<e66> brontosaurusrex: if there is search there is collection or library.
<TJ-> crazydip: I think so, yes. I've "Confirmed" that bug against u-w-c and I'll raise an RT ticket linking it later
<brontosaurusrex> e66, nope, can only be playlist search
<cfhowlett> martell: see tj's suggestion of "apt-mark".  Didn't you state you wanted to go to 64 bit?
<crazydip> TJ-, thanks a lot! :)
<e66> brontosaurusrex: it must create some sort of collection. otherwise where will search?
<brontosaurusrex> e66, the silly playlist?
<martell> so it just save the list of my installed softwares, basically i need to download them back
<brontosaurusrex> e66, and thats exactly how DeadBeef works, just tested ...
<buglyjoe>  tryy3 : let me outit this way, I downgraded a prod server from 7 to 6 only yesterday. I can't pin it on 7 but there has been a lot of instability lately which I never had earlier. I still use 7 on my desktop though
<cfhowlett> martell: as I understand it, right.  I've not used this method, so perhaps TJ can add some insight...
<TJ-> martell: See the answer to this question for how to use it. http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-from-backup-of-dpkg-set-selections
<tryy3> buglyjoe so java 6 better for server?
<TJ-> martell: After installing the new system and running "apt-mark..." to select the packages, you do "sudo apt-get -f install" to have the selections installed
<buglyjoe>  tryy3 : it works for me, for tomcats under medium load : 75-100 concurrent users peak
<tryy3> buglyjoe i guess i go with java 7 then :D
<buglyjoe>  tryy3 : sure :-)
<digitroid> Hello
<cfhowlett> digitroid: greetings
<captine> hi there.  running 12.04 on Acer Aspire 4755G.  Bluetooth is not working?  dmesg | grep Blue shows output as at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257641/
<martell> are all servers in ppa contain the latest version of any packages? lets say i use "X" server but it doesnt have the latest WINE , should i use the "Main Server" to get a better option?
<TJ-> captine: Have you checked that 'rfkill' isn't on? "rfkill list"
<martell> TJ-: thanks mate, will try it
<captine> TJ-, just ran that.  soft and hard block say "no".  not sure what that means.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257644/
<tryy3> buglyjoe mind linking me to right download? the one in that tutorial gives me an error
<TJ-> captine: That's good - it means that the radio transmitters *are not* killed - in other words, they should be working
<andtorg> hi, is there anyy shortcut to set a shell window title?
<jrib> martell: ppa contain whatever packages the author puts in them.  They aren't necessarily the latest.  It depends on the ppa.
<abdelghani> hi guys
<abdelghani> anyway to install a printer?
<cfhowlett> abdelghani: yowza
<cfhowlett> abdelghani: printer specifics?
<StefanT> andtorg gnome-terminal has a shortcut that is unset, but you can set your own
<abdelghani> hp deskjet 1000
<TJ-> captine: how about the output of this? "grep -i bluetooth /var/log/syslog"
<cfhowlett> !hplib|abdelghani:
<apg> abdelgani, have you tried using hplip driver?
<abdelghani> no yet
<TJ-> cfhowlett: "hplip" ?
<cfhowlett> TJ-: errr no, hplib?  hplib tools?  Help?
<captine> TJ.  good thing.  when i select the Bluetooth icon next to my time, and click preferences, the Bluetooth is shown as off...   http://imgur.com/cZJNK
<captine> TJ-, grep -i blue...  doesnt output anything
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I thought it was "hplip" as in HP LIne Printer"
<abdelghani> thank you guys it has been installed already
<abdelghani> many thanks
<TJ-> captine: OK, the syslog may have been rotated. Try "grep -i bluetooth /var/log/syslog.1"
<tryy3> buglyjoe you still there?
<cfhowlett> TJ-: wait, so just solved the whole hpli* thing, right?
<apg> he has quit
<captine> TJ-, that gives a lot.  lots of fails...   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257656/
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I'm not sure what the original ask was, but for my HP printers, the packages are "hplip hplip-data"
<TJ-> captine: We're making progress then :)
<cfhowlett> TJ-: ok.  ttyl
<andtorg> StefanT, is unset supposed to be an option for gnome-terminal? cannot find it
<TJ-> captine: That doesn't look too bad. Those plug-in errors are something I see too
<TJ-> captine: How about this: "hciconfig"
<ardchoille> andtorg: "unset" as in a command?
<tryy3> can anyone link me to latest java jdk 7?
<captine> TJ-, hciconfig doesnt output anything
<MonkeyDust> tryy3  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7
<choct155> Afraid my 12.04 LTS still does not boot consistently on my ASUS U46E.  I have tried updating GRUB, fixing broken packages in recovery mode (which is just as unreliable as the normal boot), and editing the boot script to include the NOMODESET option.  Any other remedies?  (Intel® Core™ i7-2620M CPU @ 2.70GHz × 4; VESA: Intel®Sandybridge Mobile Graphics)
<tryy3> MonkeyDust thanks :D
<TJ-> andtorg: Terminal is just a program; If you're writing shell-script you should look at the BASH manual: "man bash"
<TJ-> captine: OK, that helps. We need to find the BT device. Usually its hung on the USB bus, so how about "lsusb"
<vectorshelve> what is the command to empty a file ?
<TJ-> vectorshelve: Do you mean "remove" the file, or make it 0 bytes long?
<vectorshelve> TJ-: erase all contents
<dr_willis> choct155:  whats unreliable about it. and what is it failing to do at 'some' boots?
<TJ-> vectorshelve: I think you mean "shred" ... try "man shred" at a terminal
<MonkeyDust> vectorshelve  echo " " > filename
<ardchoille> ^^ that works
<ardchoille> was going to suggest that
<dr_willis> vectorshelve:  or remove, then  touch, to make a new empty file?
<captine> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257662/  nothing mentioning Bluetooth...
<dr_willis> rm foo && touch foo
<vectorshelve> MonkeyDust: dr_willis thanks
<smw> vectorshelve, truncate -s 0
<smw> vectorshelve, truncate -s 0 file.foo
<choct155> dr_willis, sometimes it gets through the boot sequence and sometimes it doesn't.  when i boot in recovery, it hangs on the same screen which seems to be dominated by this error "PEBS disabled due to CPU errata"
<dr_willis> dozen ways to do this. ;)
<toshgsh> how can i know if my laptop has a perfomance problem?
<smw> vectorshelve, or just     > file.foo, MonkeyDust's answer will not empty it
<choct155> it basically hangs during the purple screen during a normal boot
<barang> exit
<smw> dr_willis, yes, a dozen ways to do it :-)
<vectorshelve> smw: thanks.. so many ways for the same purpose :)
<fly-away> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065762
<dr_willis> choct155:  sounds to me like there some deeper hardware/bios/acpi/kernel issue.
<smw> vectorshelve, I am partial to the truncate command myself
<dr_willis> choct155:  but if you reboot, sometimes it does work?
<smw> vectorshelve, have fun :-)
<TJ-> choct155: If the hang is related to that PEBS disabled report, it may be a CPU microcode issues. See this https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/6/7/145
 * smw realizes it is 3:15 and that he should be sleeping
<xrosnight> hey guys i am here
<xrosnight> what'sup everyone
<xrosnight> :D
<TJ-> captine: bear with me. I'm trying to discover if that unnamed device (ID 1d57:0008) might be it
<choct155> dr_willis, not sure if that comment got through.  yes, it does work sometimes
<choct155> i just have to keep rebooting until it doesn't get hung up
<choct155> Thanks for the suggestion TJ, I will take a look
<captine> TJ-, thanks a mil for the help.  no rush.  havent had it working for months :-)  just trying to finish the setup.  How do you go about trying to figure that out re the  unnamed device?
<dr_willis> choct155:  have you tested with 12.10 yet? it may be something that has allready been fixed also.
<TJ-> captine: All USB devices have unique IDs (like PCI devices) of the form vendor:product. In that case its the "1d57:0008" which are 2 16-bit hexadecimal numbers
<ardchoille> Wowsers, it seems lightdm can be themed just as easily as GDM was
<choct155> dr_willis:  no, I was concerned that it would be even less reliable, but perhaps I should
<TJ-> captine: I may have something. Do you know if the BT module might be "Ralink/Motorola BC4 Bluetooth 3.0 + HS Adapter"
<captine> TJ-, I have no idea.  let me see if i can find out on the Acer website (they pretty vague on their detail...)
<TJ-> captine: In fact, what make/model is the PC? That might help me more to match reports
<captine> TJ-, Acer Aspire 4755G i7
<buglyjoe> ardchoille : could you expand on that - lightdm customization? I do know about the simple-lightdm-manager
<TJ-> captine: according to this its either an Atheros or Broadcom device: http://support.acer.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=3803
<bekks> lspci / lusb should clear that up.
<TJ-> captine: Let's check if its a mini-PCI device. Can you pastebin the result of this please? "lspci -nn"
<ardchoille> buglyjoe: install lightdm-gtk-greeter then have a look at /usr/share/lightdm-gtk-greeter/greeter.ui
<captine> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257676/
<ardchoille> buglyjoe: that file is an xml file allowing you to dictate everything about the ui
<ardchoille> same as the GDM themes were
<captine> TJ-, most things are broadcom, just not sure how to be sure which is the Bluetooth.
<buglyjoe> ardchoille : yes, i am using the lightdm-gtk-greeter myself. I find the other thing too heavy. but I didn't know about that file. I've done some basic stuff in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf. thanks :-)
<Kwask> Hi guys. Can you tell me how to partion running system? I have one big partition /dev/sda(/) 140GigaB, udev(/dev), tmpfs(/run), none(/run/lock), none(/run/shm). Have 6 users with shell access and in future possibly apache, etc.
<ardchoille> buglyjoe: yeah, that file is quite nice. you're welcome :)
<bekks> Kwask: You cannot partition a running system, you have to do it offline.
<dr_willis> Kwask:  its not clear what you need either..  if you got / on a 140gb partition and swap. (the rest dont matter)
<TJ-> captine: I think I have found the issue (missing driver). To confirm, can you pastebin "rfkill list" please?
<captine> TJ-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257644/
<Kwask> bekks: just thought there may be a way to partition system for better security and speed - was guessing.
<dr_willis> Kwask:  speed? put /home/ on a ssd. ;)
<Kwask> dr_willis: Hah, I wish I had resources for that=]
<bekks> Kwask: Partitioning has nothing to do with speed or security. :)
<dr_willis> Kwask:  /home/ on its own partition or hd = easier to upgrade
<ardchoille> always good to have /home on its own partition
<nurfed> hi, each time when I restart gnome-panel. it adds new objects to it. why does this happen/ how can i stop this from happening?
<dr_willis> Kwask:  got a 128gb ssd for $100 the other day
<ardchoille> ssd's are getting cheaper
<dr_willis> boot tome  here = faster then i can sit down after hitting the power button ;P
<dr_willis> once i realized i had the ssd on the 3gb sata speed port.. and moved it to the 6 speed one.. it went faster. ;)
<llutz_> who cares about boot-time? 5 or 35 secs once a day...
<Kwask> dr_willis: :-)
<bekks> llutz_++ :)
<dr_willis> laptop users who reboot a lot.
<MonkeyDust> I have 11days uptile now
<MonkeyDust> uptime
<veryape> heh, i reboot when i update the kernel
<ardchoille> dr_willis: yep, netbook user here
<TJ-> captine: False lead. OK. Those unknown Broadcom PCI sub-devices are all card-reader types. So I'm going back to that unnamed USB device
<veryape> only time i reboot
<llutz_> dr_willis: you ever heard about suspend? ;)
<MonkeyDust> veryape  same here
<captine> TJ-, thanks a mill for all the time you putting into this.
<veryape> but sure, ssd is really nice, opening libre office writer in 1,5 sec never bores me :)
<dr_willis> llutz_:  i normally hear about it in here and the many times it fails to work properly
<TJ-> captine: Let's find out more about it: "lsusb -d 1d57:0008"
<nurfed> nobody? :/
<captine> TJ-, output is "lsusb -d 1d57:0008"
<captine> sorry
<captine> TJ-, output is "Bus 003 Device 002: ID 1d57:0008 "
<dr_willis> nurfed:  nobody what?
<MonkeyDust> veryape  i'm testing ksplice, so even a new kernel does not need a reboot
<TJ-> captine: doh! I didn't give you the complete command *facepalm
<Resager> Please, help. I can`t compile UnBeeline for my usb-modem. Please, compile! Code http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257686/ gcc -lusb -o UnBeeline UnBeeline.c
<TJ-> captine:  "lsusb -vd 1d57:0008"
<nurfed> dr_willis: i got some problem with gnome-panel. posted it a bit above, but no answers.
<captine> TJ-, too much to paste in irc :-)  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1257688/
<TJ-> captine: I expected that :p
<TJ-> captine: You seem to have the unique honour of being the only person in the world, that is trying to run Ubuntu on that Aspire 4755G !
<TJ-> captine: OK, that device is a mouse
<captine> TJ-, funny thing is, it sells with freedos or something on it... no windows :-).  they do include a disclaimer in the box that says it is made for Windows and not all will work with other OS's
<TJ-> captine: I think I need to read the "/var/log/dmesg" - pastebin?
<veryape> monkeydust: ok, i'll do it the old fasioned way, i can live with it now that i have a ssd ;)
<TJ-> captine: I'm getting to the point of suspecting either a) the device is disconnected internally, or b) there is no bluetooth hardware in the PC (b) I've seen before too - specifications for a model are inaccurate and turns out BT is an *option* that most people don't end up buying
<mao> how to kill a process whose status is D
<captine> TJ-, should i dump the full dmesg log?
<TJ-> captine: If you have installed pastebinit ("sudo apt-get install pastebinit") you can simply do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and tell me the URL
<captine> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257694/
<TJ-> captine: On the Acer specifications page the Bluetooth devices is listed as "Communication - WPAN" and has a footnote 1 which reads "Specifications vary depending on model."
<TJ-> captine: http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/2011/Acer/Aspire/Aspire4755G/Aspire4755Gsp2.shtml
<captine> TJ-, mmmm.  so did i get shafted... and perhaps dont have Bluetooth...
<TJ-> Was it sold to you as having BT? It's worth opening it up and physically inspecting for a BT module. Rather like WiFi modules, it is easy to spot since it'll have antenna connections
<captine> TJ-, i believe it was, but purchased in the Philippines where i am currently staying, so could have been lost in translation...
<TJ-> captine: Does the model label on the base have extra chars/nums after the "4755g" - they usually differentiate the sub-models like that
<Qasaur> Hey guys I have a major problem
<Qasaur> I can't seem to hear music from my headphone jack on my laptop
<Qasaur> it works through the speakers and my USB headphones
<Qasaur> but when I plug in earphones it doesn't work
<Qasaur> any solutions?
<captine> TJ-, there is a sticker that says "this device contains Bluetooth module --- broadcom bcm92070
<TJ-> captine: oooooo!!
<captine> TJ-, should have looked there first :P
<TJ-> captine: Well we'd still be just as confused seeing as there's nothing in the lspci output to show the hardware is there. This is what that device looks like visually, for your reference (in case you open it up to prove it is, in fact, installed and connected) http://www.ebay.com/itm/290782525450
<captine> TJ-, let me shut down and try open up.
<superbuntu> hello, anyone know why i'm stuck in native 1900x1200 resolution after upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 beta2??
<superbuntu> its heating up my computer
<superbuntu> or is there a way i can control my fan speed?
<superbuntu> i installed thinkfan in the packages manager
<superbuntu> but i don't know how to run thinkfan
<mmaddeee> hii ..
<mmaddeee> superubuntu
<superbuntu> i'd rather just sort out the resolution issue
<mmaddeee> can u  check ps -ef
<mmaddeee> how much memory is being consumed there ??
<superbuntu> i'm STUCK in max 1900x1200 resolution
<mmaddeee> does it mean u cant open ur terminal ?
<superbuntu> where?
<superbuntu> no, i'm there
<superbuntu> "ps -ef" displayed a huge list
<superbuntu> which value do you want?
<mmaddeee> prstat -a
<mmaddeee> ignore ps -ef
<mmaddeee> prstat -a
<Qasaur> god damnit
<mmaddeee> check the processes and how much memory every process is consuming
<Qasaur> no one here wants to help me
<superbuntu> well
<superbuntu> mmaddee, i'm fine in idle
<superbuntu> i was fine before the upgrade from 12.04
<mmaddeee> http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-view-and-limit-process-cpu-usage-in-ubuntu-linux
<superbuntu> but now, Day of Defeat Source
<mmaddeee> check this. it will surely help u
<mmaddeee> going for lunch . be back soon buddy .. i am damn hungry
<superbuntu> its DODS that is heating up the motherboard
<superbuntu> i have a thinkpad T61P
<mmaddeee> google CPU Usage in  ubuntu. and check out the command line
<superbuntu> its really great
<mmaddeee> u will get to know some commands to use
<MonkeyDust> mmaddeee  don't say 'google it' when people ask for help
<karthick87> Getting error on apt-get update, how to fix it? Can anyone help me pls.. Here is the error >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257735/
<jrib> !maverick | karthick87
<ubottu> karthick87: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<secret> hi
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  you're updating a dead release
<jrib> karthick87: maverick is no longer supported; you should upgrade
<Guest8703> :)
<karthick87> jrib: We use apt-cacher-ng server for installing packages locally
<karthick87> How ever we use 100 ubuntu systems with 10.10 os
<jrib> karthick87: right and 10.10 is not getting security updates any more.  It's not supported. You should upgrade them
<pzn> need a hint about which protocol/tool to use for exporting raw disk devices via local layer2 network. any hints?
<karthick87> Where our software only works in ubuntu 10.10
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  how so?
<karthick87> jrib: How to remove that java ppa from terminal??
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<captine> TJ-, can see the wifi, but not Bluetooth (only opened the section where hdd and ram are.  not sure if Bluetooth could be hidden in the less accessible parts...
<karthick87> MonkeyDust: We use a CTI server, where it supports only ubuntu version 10.10
<TJ-> captine: Often it can be, as its so small. On my Dell its under the speaker panel above the keyboard
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Qasaur> can anyone see this?
<TJ-> captine: I'm still trying to find the PCI IC of the BCM 92070 ! It's an elusive device, almost as elusive as the module itself
<jrib> Qasaur: yes
<captine> TJ-, ok, well i am a little reluctant to pull every screw out :)  already voided the warranty opening the ram section
<bekks> karthick87: Well, 10.10 isnt supported anymore. Regardless of the software you using on it.
<MonkeyDust> karthick87  be creative find a way to update
<ardchoille> I thought ubuntu releases were supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server
<jrib> !lts | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<jrib> ardchoille: non-lts versions are supported for 18 months
<ardchoille> ah, my bad
<ardchoille> jrib: thanks for that info
 * ardchoille needs to stick to LTS releases
<TJ-> captine: No, don't do that. I think I've found the PCI ID on this site (search the page for "BCM92070" . "USB\VID_0489&PID_E030" http://www.smartpctools.com/drivers/Broadcom_Bluetooth_USB_2.html
<prath> hi, someone an ivy bridge hd4000 on ubuntu 12.04, the i915 driver loads but x does use the vesa driver, its a 216 chipset and a Xeon 1245v2
<TJ-> captine: These chipsets can be on PCI or USB buses, but that one is USB. Makes me wonder if it is a USB device on your PC, too
<ardchoille> karthick87: 12.04 is one of the best distros I've ever seen.. and I've been running Linux distros since 2001
<nirav> hey i am new in ubuntu...once i download theme..& try to open with theme installer..it coulnot open...but till then when i try to open any drive or folder from places it open apperance prefernce...anybody can help me?
<TJ-> captine: The problem is, that page lists several alternative IDs as you search down. Not sure I trust the page, or the info
<jrib> karthick87: yes, I'd encourage you to upgrade to 12.04, then you don't have to worry about it until 2017 :)
<captine> TJ-, was about to ask about that ...
<ardchoille> Seriously, 12.04 was the first time everything worked out-of-the-box on all of my machines. I was kinda bored after installing it because I didn't have to do anything
<karthick87> jrib: We will do that ASAP :)
<TJ-> captine: The reason is, the BT chipset BCM92070 has to sit behind a bus chipset such as USB or PCI, and that can often present a totally different vendor:product ID - one belonging to the board maker
<zhog>  /server irc.ogamenet.net
<zhog> sorry
<nirav> hey i am new in ubuntu...once i download theme..& try to open with theme installer..it coulnot open...but till then when i try to open any drive or folder from places it open apperance prefernce...anybody can help me?
<jrib> ardchoille: "you know you're a linux user when..."
<ardchoille> jrib: hehe
<jrib> nirav: what ubuntu version?
<nirav> 11.04
<ardchoille> jrib: reminds me of how stable and rock-solid Dapper Drake was
<nkls> can compiz work with 16 bit? i have flickering with 24 when i want to watch the movies?
<jrib> nirav: open nautilus, right click on a directory, go to properties, open with
<nkls> i change in 16 bit in xorg-conf but i loose compiz
<captine> TJ-, i may have to call it a night and get some sleep.  Thanks for all the help.  will reboot now and check if there is anything in the bios that is maybe causing an issue.  Thanks again for assisting.  i have notes on everything and will keep tracking how it is eventually resolved
<TJ-> captine: I may have stumbled onto a clue. I found a report of an Acer user with Ubuntu, who needed to boot Windows first and using the BT drivers to enable the hardware. That reminds me that there are some devices that hide behind others and need special driver-actions (that usually the manufacturers don't tell the Linux developers)
<captine> TJ-, interesting.
<TJ-> captine: You're welcome. Shout me again sometime if you want to continue the hunt!
<captine> dont have windows though
<crizis> just buy certified hardware and never stress about compability problems
<TJ-> captine: This gave me the hint: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+question/205153
<cag> Hi all, I now have a file end with .warc. How can I extract it? It is Heritrix's output file and analyse it to get usefull information. Waiting...
<bazhang> cag, what is heritrix
<nkls> i have compiz installed and when i switch the 16 bit in xorg-conf i lost compiz. i need to work with 16 bit cos i dont have in that case flickering while i watching movies. anybody?
<TJ-> captine:  I've just found something new. It's possible you need to use one or more options of the "acer_wmi" kernel module to poke it. I wonder if that module is already loaded? "lsmod | grep acer"
<cag> bazhang: It is a web crawler.
<bazhang> cag, so what are you expecting to extract from the .warc file
<crizis> nkls, likely it cannot work with 16bits, and likely your movies would flicker then too (+look like crap).
<bazhang> nkls, why not use unity-2d or gnome-panel (classic, no effects)
<cag> bazhang: It want to build a web and I need to analyse the html's file crawlered. But It seems that all the file are compress in a file.
<crizis> nkls, and/or depending on your gfx card, install proprietary drivers if you have ati or nvidia, open source ones are very very buggy
<cag> bazhang: So, I don't know how to start.
<bazhang> cag, have you contacted the maker/maintainer of heritrix?
<cag> bazhang: I have seeked the manual and google, but many just told about the format of ".warc" file.
<cag> bazhang: Found nothing help to go on to date.
<bazhang> cag, whats the connection to ubuntu support here
<cag> bazhang: --|| But I use ubuntu. I think someone know the command to decompress.
<martell> hah
<arcsky> hello got a question regarding screen. i connect to my shell with putty and type inside a screen window cat test.txt and it doesnt show my all the lines should be around 159 lines and i cant scroll it up... what could be the issue here?
<niervol> try Ctrl+PgUp
<jrib> arcsky: use less, or learn to use screen's scrollback
<MonkeyDust> i use alt-page up
<MonkeyDust> in byobu/screen
<fidel> hi i cant start liferea (rss reader in stalled on 12.04 from default sources) cause of a missing shared library -> libwebkit-1.0.so.2. I somehow remember that apt is able to tell me which package might contain this .so - but dont remember the details. any pointer/keyword?
<dr_willis> !find libwebkit
<ubottu> Found: libwebkit-cil-dev, libwebkit1.1-cil, libwebkit-dev, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0, libwebkitgtk-1.0-0-dbg, libwebkitgtk-1.0-common, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, libwebkitgtk-3.0-0-dbg, libwebkitgtk-3.0-common, libwebkitgtk-3.0-dev (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libwebkit&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
 * jrib wonders if fidel used apt to install liferea
<fidel> jrib: yep
<crizis> arcsky, cat test.txt | more
<fidel> but then again i was messing around with the lierea dev ppa for a while (disabled now)
<dr_willis> yea. would be weird if it dident pull in the needed debs
<Kittens_> man, finding random towers in your house is a godsend
<jrib> crizis: stop wasting cats
<fidel> dr_willis: jrib i deinstalled lifera already for testing issues and reinstalled it afterwards - no effects at all- still throwing that missing .so error message
<mmaddeee> u there superubuntu ?
<jrib> fidel: apt-cache policy liferea
<fidel> Installed: 1.8.3-0.1ubuntu2 jrib
<jrib> fidel: « which liferea »
<fidel> jrib: /usr/local/bin/liferea
<jrib> fidel: :x
<fidel> jrib: shouldnt that be /usr/bin/liferea?
<jrib> fidel: the one you installed through apt is /usr/bin/liferea, yes
<fidel> lol
<fidel> that explains the major part
<jrib> fidel: if you run /usr/bin/liferea, does everything seem ok?
<fidel> yep
<jrib> fidel: ok, so now just remove that install you have in /usr/local/
<fidel> jrib: last question i assume: how to redefine /usr/bin/liferea to default?
<jrib> fidel: ideally, you would remove the install you have in /usr/local/
<fidel> jrib: i still wonder where that one come from. i remember only having tried the dev-ppa - but not installing it manually or compiling it myself at all
<fidel> jrib: so removing it manually from /usr/local/bin is the way to go?
<jrib> fidel: packages shouldn't install to /usr/local/ but maybe you had a package that didn't follow the rules.  Does « dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/liferea » turn anything up?
<fidel> jrib: no path found matching pattern in /usr/local/bin/liferea
<jrib> fidel: probably just a compile you forgot about then
<fidel> jrib: looks like - but i still doubt it hehe. so removing it manually is the way to go right?
<jrib> fidel: yep
<fidel> jrib: thanks for your help.
<jrib> fidel: sure, no problem
<Kittens> anyone here know much about using a PS3 controller with lubuntu? I'm having a few problems detecting the controller
<captainjamie> when I do sudo chmod 777 -R -c /media/myUSB the permissions change but change back straight away to rw-r--r-- and I can't change the permissions in nautilus either, even though I'm the owner! Does anyone know what's happening?
<jrib> captainjamie: what filesystem?
<captainjamie> FAT32...
<jrib> !vfat | captainjamie
<ubottu> captainjamie: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bekks> On a FAT32, you cant use POSIX permissions.
<Kittens> or...maybe it works?
<captainjamie> Oh I see
<Kittens> jstest seems to be okay with it :D
<apg> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Kittens> how would I reconnect a device via terminal?
<violetina> i have an issue with ffmpeg libav , colors are wrong on xvid mpg and other codecs , as i'm a gentoo user i have no idea on how to reinstall ffmpeg in ubuntu , , 12.04 lts version btw , just try apt-get install ffmpeg ??
<muelli> Kittens: bluetooth? I guess hcitool
<Kittens> it's corded atm
<MonkeyDust> violetina  ffmpeg is now replaced by avconv
<Kittens> it was working a minute ago, then I unplugged it (dumb idea) to try to make bluetooth work
<Kittens> woe is me it didn't reconnect when I plugged it back in
<muelli> Kittens: USB? I don't think you can. Except unloading the driver.
<violetina> avconv? not libav?
<MonkeyDust> !find avconv
<ubottu> File avconv found in libav-doc, libav-tools
<violetina> hiow to search with apt-get? srry but i reall never used it before
<muelli> violetina: search what? There is apt-cache search
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Isnt the development of avconv far behind ffmpeg?
<violetina> i just want to see which version ffmpeg / avconv is installed
<Kittens> muelli: okay, so hcitool echos back hci0 <mac address of controller> but the bluetooth devices panel keeps disconnecting and reconnecting the device (or so it seems) any idea why that would be?
<MonkeyDust> bekks  not sure
<TJ-> Kittens: You could try restarting the bluetooth daemon: "sudo service bluetooth restart" (if that fails, disable BT using the hardware RF kill switch, if the PC has one)
<dr_willis> you could do 'ffmpeg --version'   ;)
<MonkeyDust> bekks  the information on askubuntu seems more in favour of avconv
<Kittens> TJ-: the main problem here is that it flickers between detecting the device and searching for the device
<Kittens> so I'm just at a loss :|
<TJ-> Kittens: bluetooth 'flickers' ? You mean a GUI component flickers? Or the entire screen flickers?
<Kittens> the bluetooth devices screen flips between "hey, I found it!" and "where did it go?"
<tyler_d> I'm having a problem wherein my mouse has "Double-click" issues on single click, I think it is a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/365300 but don't see the resolution there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365300 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Randomly I get double clicks when I do a single click." [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> Kittens: If you suspect a problem check the log files. /var/log/kern.log , /var/log/syslog  and others in /var/log/ maybe
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Well, the history of the fork and the features of ffmpeg compared to avconv are another point ;)
<TJ-> Kittens: hmmm, does that continue to happen after a PC restart?
<Kittens> I...should try that
<Kittens> after I check the logs
<TJ-> Kittens: Annoying - but often saves time!
<matt_> in xubuntu how do i make a jar file excutable
<Guest39459> in xubuntu how do i make a jar file excutable
<bekks> Guest39459: The same way as on all other hosts
<violetina> http://imagebin.org/230746  << to give an idea about the issue i was talking about i was off a bit as wifi acting funky fromtime :x
<matt__> bekks, there isnt no tick box
<bekks> matt__: ??
<RiXtEr> is there anyway to clean up the .deb files once they are downloaded?
<matt__> bekks, for the jar file
<RiXtEr> after they are installed that is.
<tyler_d> Guest39459: from term do chmod +x <<myfile>>.jar
<Hatori> rixter, autoclean and clean from apt-get
<bekks> matt__: You dont need it to be executable. Just run it: java -jar yourjarfile.jar
<RiXtEr> Hatori, Thank you!
<TJ-> Guest39459: .jar files aren't executable, they're defined-layout ZIP archives. You launch them with "java -jar <jar-name>"
<Hatori> rixter,but maybe better keeps deb files on cache
<RiXtEr> Hatori, using a chromebook and running low on space
<tyler_d> no love on the double input via mouse/keyboard ?
<matt__> TJ-, the jar file wont run its minecraft
<cyphase> what's your issue matt__?
<Hatori> rixter, if your /var resides on separate partition ... Keep them if not on low space
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: if you're having minecraft problems i suggest you go to irc.esper.net and join #minecrafthelp
<TJ-> matt__: Are you trying to start it from a Terminal or from a launcher icon?
<thek> I like the new Unity interface in 12.04 but I'd like to find or make a feature which enables me to quickly switch windows belonging to the currently active application. Is there a way to do that already?
<matt__> cyphase, im tring to run the minecraft jar for linux in xubuntu
<crizis> thek, yes. hold super- button to see the shortcuts
<crizis> alt-section is the key for that
<TJ-> thek: hold down the Super/Windows key and read the tips for "Switching" hint: Alt+`
<thek> ack
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: open a terminal (ctrl-alt-t) then type "java -jar minecraft.jar"
<WhereIsMySpoon> making sure you're in the directory of the jar
<thek> wow.. holding down the key shows short cuts.. I've been using this for month without realizing that.
<TJ-> thek: It's well-hidden isn't it? :p
<WhereIsMySpoon> super- button?
<crizis> WhereIsMySpoon, aka windows button
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: The windows key :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> havent heard it called that before
<balajeerc> Is it normal for lsusb to list two wireless network adapters while I have only one usb wireless adapter connected? http://codepad.org/9t0hGtZx
<crizis> thek, also remember that by hitting alt you can search applications menus too
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, how to i change dir
<Kittens> restarting didn't seem to reset/reload the driver, TJ-
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: cd a/d
<WhereIsMySpoon> whatever dirtectory your jar is in
<TJ-> balajeerc: Congrats. You had twins :p
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, whats a/d
<WhereIsMySpoon> so "cd Downloads/minecraft" for example
<bekks> balajeerc: You have one built-in wifi adapter in your computer. And another one that you plugged in.
<cyphase> matt__, oh, xubuntu. well, like WhereIsMySpoon said, you can do java -jar path/to/minecraft.jar
<thek> crizis: what is the "selection" button? Left mouse button?
<WhereIsMySpoon> or that works too
<TJ-> Kittens: I'm not sure what the issue is then, especially if there are no clues in the logs. Maybe the device batteries are dying? Have you tried it with a fresh/recharged set?
<cyphase> matt__, i'm on gnome and i can just double-click the jar
<Kittens> it's fully charged
<Kittens> I gave up on bluetooth, it's being stupid
<TJ-> Kittens: OK, so not that either. You're trying USB now?
<crizis> thek, uuhm, it's the button above tab, next to 1 .. tilde key or whatever it is
<balajeerc> bekks, I don't have a built in wifi adapter. Also, why would built in adpaters get listed with lsusb?
<violetina> hrmm how do you reinstall a pkg ?
<zoktar> what are you guys using for phone/desktop uploads? flickr?
<thek> hmm.. not 'selection'.. 'section'. What is Alt - 'section'?
<Kittens> I'm going back to corded because it worked just fine before, but now it doesn't seem to want to recognise button presses
<zoktar> for photos
<WhereIsMySpoon> zoktar: imgur
<crizis> thek, try button above alt, ½ button :P
<Kittens> TJ-: yeah, USB
<crizis> thek, ehm, above tab
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, cyphase thanks for your help
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: np
<MonkeyDust> zoktar  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> balajeerc: Sometimes USB devices are internal, and connected via a mini-PCI/e slot (which also carries USB port connections to an internal controller)
<thek> crizis: aha! works! Thanks!
<zoktar> ah yeah sorry , and thanks.
<Hatori> violetina use reinstall options
<thek> §
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, got it working so big thanks, sint there an easyier way like gnome with a tick box
<bekks> balajeerc: Obviously, you have. And it's a choice of the manufacturer how a device is connected. It's the choice of the manufacturer which bus (usb, pci, spi, whatever) is chosen to connect that device.
<TJ-> Kittens: When you plug the device in do you see anything reported in /var/log/kern.log ? If so, pastebin it
<crizis> thek, for me, that'll forever be 'console button' as i've born with quake(s) ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: do you still have that terminal window open?
<violetina>  apt-get reinstall libav-tools not works
<thek> crizis: right :) I agree.
<balajeerc> bekks, TJ- Thanks, I didn't know that!
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, nope but i can get it open
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: open it, navigate to the jar's directory again
<matt__> WhereIsMySpoon, done
<WhereIsMySpoon> matt__: type "ls -l" and give me the outcome
<WhereIsMySpoon> you can pastebin it if its big or just pm me it if not
<Kittens> TJ-: pastebinning last 3 notices starting at involving the controller
<Guest99407> hellow !
<WhereIsMySpoon> yo
<indieross> using qt apps how can i make them use a specific icon theme
<indieross> ?
<markinoberna> ciao
<markinoberna> !list
<ubottu> markinoberna: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest99407> what this team was doing?
<Kittens> TJ-: http://pastie.org/4902196
<bazhang> Guest99407, ubuntu support
<violetina>  apt-get install --reinstall libav-tools k found that , and what if i want to reinstall all deps aswell?
<jrib> violetina: you realize reinstalling packages rarely affects anything?
<TJ-> Kittens: that looks perfect to me. The input devices have been created.
<Myckel> Hi, I just upgraded Ubuntu to 12.04 LTS, but now I can't start firebird2.5-super any more. Starting fbguard manually works, but the init.d script doesn't. Any guides for me where the problem might be?
<violetina> jrib: well this box has funky ram so maybe an update messed up somehow
<jrib> violetina: ok
<bazhang> Myckel, what is firebird
<Myckel> database system
<bazhang> Myckel, installed from where
<Hatori> firebird was open database from interbase...
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Just want to share: http://blog.pkh.me/p/13-the-ffmpeg-libav-situation.html
<ardchoille> bazhang: I think that's the app that caused mozilla to rename their browser to firefox, they wanted to name it firebird
<Myckel> ppa
<Hatori> !firebird
<bazhang> ardchoille, I dont think so, seems to be related to database
<Myckel> eh... no this is in tree now
<Hatori> !firebird-server
<MonkeyDust> bekks  tnx :)
<bazhang> Hatori, /msg ubottu
<Myckel> !firebirs2.5-super
<TJ-> !firebird2.1-super
<MonkeyDust> guys, start with....
<MonkeyDust> !find firebird
<ubottu> Found: firebird-dev, firebird2.1-classic, firebird2.1-common, firebird2.1-common-doc, firebird2.1-dev, firebird2.1-doc, firebird2.1-examples, firebird2.1-server-common, firebird2.1-super, firebird2.5-classic (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=firebird&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> Myckel, its a PPA; contact the ppa maintainer
<TJ-> firebird2.1-super is in Lucid.
<Hatori> if you know interbase database server from borland, firebird was opensource version
<violetina> now i think about it it might be an nvidia driver issue aswell or a vdpau issue , like the youtube smurf bug , tho it seems more like a yuv video messup like swapped u and v
<TJ-> Actually, firebird2.1-super is in Precise, too.
<violetina> tho on xbmc it plays fine , guess that not uses the system libav
<Myckel> I have 2.5. From Precise?
<Kittens> oh...kay
<Kittens> that's really bugging the crap out of me
<Kittens> hard reset time
<zykotick9> violetina: try changing the VO device in your media player, to something other then XV
<Myckel> Precise doesn't seem to be supported in the PPA
<TJ-> firebird2.5-super is in "Universe" on Precise/Quantal etc
<Myckel> I can start it manually, just not through the init.d script.
<Myckel> it is also not giving any feedback.
<Myckel> It says it started, but ps -A doesn't show it
<violetina> zykotick9: totem not has such option it seems , but let me try that in smplayer
<TJ-> Myckel: Is there a 'debug' option to the init script (via /etc/default/firebird2.5 for example?) or else, something in /var/log/syslog?
<Myckel> syslog soesn't show anything. Didn't see a debug option.
<Myckel> even starting it through start-stop-daemon causes it not to start
<TJ-> Myckel: And this is an upgrade? Presumably with pre-existing database configuration?
<violetina> zykotick9: with x11 driver it is normal
<Myckel> TJ, no database. You can access the user database when starting it manually though.
<TJ-> Myckel: I just installed it. It tells me "Use `dpkg-reconfigure firebird2.5-super' to enable" - have you tried that?
<Myckel> yep, fails to start it.
<violetina> zykotick9: anyway to make gst-crap apps use x11 instead of xv , tho i really would like to keep it on xv and just fix the issue
<Myckel> TJ,  * Firebird 2.5 super server not running
<Myckel>  * Starting Firebird 2.5 super server...                                                                                                              [ OK ]
<Myckel> use gsec -? to get help
<Myckel> connection rejected by remote interface
<Myckel> unable to open database
<FloodBot1> Myckel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Myckel: clues! :)
<Myckel> :/
<SteveGODSchild> hi
<Myckel> TJ, ps -A|grep fbguard returns empty, so the server hasn't been started
<Myckel> but I guess that also starts through start-stop-daemon
<TJ-> Myckel: Because of that error you just showed us. You need to investigate that... some existing configuration?
<Myckel> I'll try to purge it and reinstall it.
<TJ-> Myckel: Could it be related to the user account fb{guard,server} run as? and the access rights on the config?
<SteveGODSchild> how do I get my dvd burner to work in linux
<fidel> SteveGODSchild: usually it should just work out of thebox. whats your current status so far?
<fidel> !details | SteveGODSchild
<ubottu> SteveGODSchild: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TJ-> Myckel: When you run it directly it'll run as your user, or root. The init script runs it as the user "firebird" - I bet that's the cause of the issue
<Myckel> TJ, config should be accessable.
<SteveGODSchild> it says to unmount the drive how do I do that
<rabbi1> how to play .mod files in movie player on 12.04 ?
<ant__> exit
<dr_willis> eject the disk. perhaps.
<violetina> found it in gstreamer-settings ;)
<rabbi1> violetina: refering to me ?
<ndawir> help me plese
<xvilo> with what?
<xvilo> ndawir
<ndawir> xvilo
<SteveGODSchild> i am running ubuntu and I have a dvd drive
<TJ-> Myckel: check the config files in "/etc/firebird/2.5/"  - the paths and other settings may give you a clue
<violetina> rabbi1: no i mean issue kind of solved
<ndawir> how to install fluxbox
<dr_willis> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-2 (precise), package size 1036 kB, installed size 3972 kB
<cyrex> Hi guys!. I wanted to ask if anybody has had any DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space problems on their hardware in 12.04, 12.10 or even using 12.10 with the 3.6 kernel
<fidel> ndawir: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<SteveGODSchild> when I try to use it it says no recordable device
<Myckel> TJ, got it working now. purged and cleaned the setup. Reinstalled it.
<xvilo> ndawir, go to terminal and type sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<rabbi1> violetina: good luck
<TJ-> Myckel: Great :)
<Myckel> TJ, I guess there was some wrong config that was causing it.
<violetina> at least i can watch video again with sane colors ;)
<fidel> ndawir: afterwards consider reading a manual/tutorial about apt - as it might help making your life easier on debian-based linux distributions
<WhereIsMySpoon> nomnom apt
<Myckel> TJ, thank you.
<TJ-> Myckel: Possibly, or access to data in /var/lib/firebird2.5/data/ was not available to user firebird
<rabbi1> how to play .mod files in movie player on 12.04 ?
<xvilo> rabbi1, .mod files aren't andy video files
<silverghost> eh
<rabbi1> xvilo: andy ?
<tax_on> hi guys. i have downloaded phpstorm and its a sh file and i have to start it through the terminal every time. how can i do it easier?
<xvilo> any, rabbi1
<rabbi1> yeah, so ?
<xvilo> so you CAN NOT play them
<violetina> rabbi1: guess first configure a softsynth , mplayer shpould be able to play them btw
<SteveGODSchild> it says to try to unmount the drive how do I do that
<Myckel> TJ, could be. well it works now.
<rabbi1> violetina: vlc ?
<SteveGODSchild> the program I am useing is xfburn
<violetina> rabbi1: use timidity
<violetina> rabbi1: mod files are midi files
<TJ-> rabbi1: Install something like "timidity" and its suggests "pmidi, fluid-soundfont-gm, fluid-soundfont-gs" - which will provide a software MIDI synthesiser
<rabbi1> violetina: not interested to install move than one player for movies :( . one player for all file format would be gem
<violetina> rabbi1: midi is not VIDEO
<rabbi1> i got timidity++ midi sequencer, will this help ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<violetina> yes ;)
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499: greetings
<ShapeShifter499> can I run 32 bit python and its editor IDLE on my 64 bit system?  I need this because of a online class I am taking
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: Are you using 12.04 ?
<rabbi1> unauthenticated sources, ok or repair ? violetina
<aguitel> hwo restore pendrive to defaults settings ?
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: It may be possible via the multi-libs support, but why 32-bit in particular? Does some tool only come in 32-bit ?
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, they paste EVERYWHERE to use 32 bit REGARDLESS of your system
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<fidel> hi - i installed 'freewheeling' on 12.04 via apt/default sources. if i try to start the app from cli i get the following error output: freewheeling: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls-openssl.so.26: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. seems like 12.04 has only libgnutls-openssl27. am i right or am i overlooking something?
<xvilo> bcodii how are yuo?
<bcodii> xvilo: I'm unable to find a response to that.
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, oh and that it must be python 2.7
<xvilo> bcodii why? i realy like you
<bcodii> xvilo: I'm unable to find a response to that.
<xvilo> bcodii, can you say anything else?
<bcodii> xvilo: I'm unable to find a response to that.
<fidel> !ot | xvilo
<ubottu> xvilo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: Ignore them! There is no reason to do that. The amd64 packaged IDLE won't be any different in terms of handling values. What they may be alluding to is, they're going to expect you to install some custom python libraries that they have only built for 32-bit
<xvilo> fidel what's the matter?
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, not to sure on the 32 over 64 bit thing, shouldn't commands work the same in 64 or 32 bit python?
<ardchoille> it's a bot and it's not supposed to broadcast in channel
<xvilo> oowh :D
<xvilo> okey
<xvilo> i wil stop :D
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, ah
<xvilo> please let it here! it's learning of what you are saying
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: On Precise the "idle" package install "idle-python2.7" anyhow so that looks good
<xvilo> but it will not disturb you!
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, way ahead of you
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: If you really *have* to use 32-bit, I'd suggest creating a 32-bit Precise chroot environment and using that for any really-has-to-be-32-bit work
<cyrex> I have problems with "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space" in 12.04 and 12.10
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, well they provided a free copy of "Enthought Python Distribution" a self contained 32/64 bit python
<ShapeShifter499> so I'll use that
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, But they didn't say you had to use it just that you shouldn't install python 3 and that you NEED 2.7
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, I was more wondering why 32 bit not 64 bit
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: Strange when Python is freely available why they insist on paying for it :p Still, if you have to use 32-bit, go for a chroot (or a virtual machine)
<violetina> a unity question , it seems to using compiz , is there a way to edit the effects and or render settings ?
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, if your wondering this is a free intro programming class hosted through www.edx.com
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, oops I mean www.edx.org
 * violetina really feels like apt-get install kde-standard :x
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: really!? My BF has been looking at those courses! I'll make sure of the requirements
<Marzata> how to install Firefox in French in Ubu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> Marzata: ffox should pick up the french language preference from your system settings...
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, started monday and they are still allowing more people in
<Marzata> cfhowlett: it did not
<Marzata> after the all french install I got FF in Fnglish
<killer_> how do i convert  a file to .iso format (gui tool)?
<steveGODSchild> hi
<TJ-> killer_: ISO is an archive format similar to ZIP or RAR, but designed for CD/DVD/BD devices. You can 'put' files into such a file using tools like Brasero
<cfhowlett> Marzata: french ffox version  download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-15.0.1&os=linux&lang=fr
<steveGODSchild> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<Marzata> cfhowlett: and what about updates?
<steveGODSchild> how do I unmount a drive
<TJ-> Marzata: You probably need to do "sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-fr"
<Pici> Marzata: make sure that you have  firefox-locale-fr installed and that that language is selected within firefox.
<cfhowlett> Marzata: check with firefox international version;  I have no idea, but looks like TJ is on top of it.
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Doubt it... I just did "apt-cache search ^firefox-locale" :p
<ShapeShifter499> TJ-, pretty sweet course so far, they have the first 2 weeks of material up though its only the first week and you have a mid term every month and a half or so. This is for the MIT 6.00x version which ends January 2013 the Harvard one doesn't start till the 15th and is longer ending in April iirc
<TJ-> ShapeShifter499: We're a bit off-topic, lets take it private
<ShapeShifter499> mmk
<ardchoille> TJ-: ISO is a finalized file system, you can't alter it. You can, however, use apps to create a new ISO with the amendments you make.
<steveGODSchild> I am trying to get xfburn to work when I use it it says no burner installed but I have a dvde burner it says to try and unmount the drive
<steveGODSchild> how do I do that and where do I type the info
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<benregn> hey, I need to install Python packages on several machines. I do not have ssh access to them. Python is installed but I cannot assume that pip is installed. Does anyone know of examples or any starting points to do this?
<somit> How to make customizable ubuntu cd?
<cfhowlett> somit: remastersys
<Marzata> TJ-Pici cfhowlett: thank you!
<cfhowlett> Marzata: best of luck
<somit> thanks
<cfhowlett> somit: best of luck
<Marzata> cfhowlett: it works. thanks!
<cfhowlett> Marzata: 'tis magic!
<steveGODSchild> did I ask the question right
<ikonia> steveGODSchild: hi seems a reasonable question
<ikonia> steveGODSchild: CD's are auto mounted when you put a cd in the drive
<steveGODSchild> I know but it says to unmount the cd when I use xfburn
<datruth> Is there a video chat server that I can host on a linux system?
<ikonia> steveGODSchild: I suspect that maybe a missleadin error, however you should see the CD in the file manager, if you right click it you can unmount it
<steveGODSchild> where is file manager
<taz1232>  steveGODSchild:its on the toolbar on the left, clik on the folder
<steveGODSchild> do you have to install one or does it come with the program
<taz1232> it comes included
<wjx_wp> hello,i am a new fish
<datruth> openvcs?
<notk0> hello, I am using the (latest?) ubuntu, and sound doesn't work, well it didn't work by default and someone told me to mess up with some mixer program, and now it works for flash movies but not with any music/movie player
<wjx_wp> i using the ubuntu too
<steveGODSchild> I dont see it guess I am to stupid for this
<Pradeep> how take the ubuntu image from my laptop
<notk0> if I test audio in sound preferences it works
<wjx_wp> i am sorry,i  install the ubuntu  just now
<bazhang> Pradeep, you mean a clone of your hdd? a disk image?
<Pradeep> yes
<mk0> hi all. i installed 12.04.1 and found there is no startupmanager. how to change the default system to load now?
<Pradeep> bazhang is there any application to take the image
<Twinlator> mk0: start>type "startup" then,it will show 'startup application' you can change in it.
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19901/how-to-make-a-disk-image-and-restore-from-it-later  <--- Pradeep
<eFfeM_work> hi, trying to get meld running on 10.04 but get this:
<eFfeM_work> glib.GError: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Server ping error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0)
<eFfeM_work> anyone an idea what is wrong; things like gnome-terminal run and root can also run meld, but users cannot
<Pradeep> Thank you bazhang
<if124> hi, every gtk app I used segfaults with errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257965/ . can anyone help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> eFfeM_work: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/3303/strange-error-message/ this help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> eFfeM_work: also i assume you've tried restarting etc
<wangpeng> who can help me improve my English
<cfhowlett> wangpeng: wrong channel.  this is ubuntu computer support not esl.  Sorry;.
<ikonia> wangpeng: the guys in ##english can
<eFfeM_work> WhereIsMySpoon: yeah will try to reboot again, I do have been playing with tmpfs though
<eFfeM_work> biab
<wangpeng> thank you
<WhereIsMySpoon> eFfeM_work: ok
<wangpeng> you are kind person .
<wangpeng> :)
<Twinlator> wangpeng: answer many question and help more people will improve your English.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Twinlator: should be "Answering many questions and helping more people will improve your English" :)
<wangpeng> i will do it
<WhereIsMySpoon> or "answer many questions and help more people, and your english will improve"
<WhereIsMySpoon> but anyway, this isnt ##english :p
<wangpeng> i will try my best to help more people
<Twinlator> WhereIsMySpoon: Thank you!:-))
<WhereIsMySpoon> Twinlator: :D
<GRMrGecko> I have an all-in-one MSI system with ubuntu on it. Randomly, we get a black console like message which says "Checking Battery" and the system reboots.
<no_gravity> Hello! Can I connect a printer to an alice wlan modem and access it from the other computers? In other words - do wlan modems work as routers?
<ikonia> no_gravity: ##hardware is your friend
<no_gravity> ikonia: ok
<GRMrGecko> would that be an hardware issue? I would think so as it's using laptop hardware…
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: what do the logs tell you in relation to this?
<ikonia> GRMrGecko: a modem connecting a printer and sharing it for other machines.....not an ubuntu issue
<mk0> Twinlator, thanks!
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: I'm looking through them… I don't see anything really
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: is this running 64 or 32, desktop or server?
<GRMrGecko> 64 bit desktop
<GRMrGecko> Ubuntu 11.04
<Twinlator> mk0: Using Ubuntu happily. :-)
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: is acpi enabled?
<GRMrGecko> I wouldn't know
<eFfeM_work> WhereIsMySpoon:  rebooting again fixed my problem, must have done something to fix it (or to break it) but anyway I'm good now, thanks alot!
<WhereIsMySpoon> eFfeM_work: :) always try a reboot
<GRMrGecko> I'll look in dmsg to see
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: looks like it
<GRMrGecko> ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
<eFfeM_work> WhereIsMySpoon: good strategy, only bad thing this corp compu is slow on reboot (raid controller needing init etc)
<eFfeM_work> WhereIsMySpoon: makes great coffee breaks though ;-)
<WhereIsMySpoon> eFfeM_work: :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> "why are you up again?" "oh, rebooting" :p
<if124> Hi, every gtk app I used crashes with errors similar to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257985/ Can anyone help?
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: you can press escape when the message pops up before it freezes and gather more output, have you done this?
<TarZach> Hello, I am looking for a torrent client that logs transfer speeds of a download in progress, then, name of the file being downloaded, and percentage of downloads completed, any suggestions ? :D
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: I have not, from what I hear… The system reboots soon after.
<rkhshm> i tried to poweron 12.04 on my t410 today and i get to the login screen.. the moment i enter the password i get to a log screen that gives me a few errors and goes back to log in prompt only
<rkhshm> how do i fix this?
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: The kernel log shows this "Oct  2 16:57:05 ACSC-CC85 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped."
<GRMrGecko> right before the boot
<cfhowlett> TarZach: pretty sure transmission does all of that.
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: are the latest updates done therein
<rkhshm> any ideas guys?
<bazhang> rkhshm, patience
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: I have security updates automatically installed, however I have not updated in awhile.
<TarZach> cfhowlett: Thank you very much, I'll give it a try, it does has the capability via the cli and the web version, too, right ?
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: could you please ensure you have all the main updates and check the behaviour again
<GRMrGecko> ok
<LorSamPau_w> rkhshm, without any log nobody will help
<GRMrGecko> Again, it randomly happens so who knows when it'll happen again.
<cfhowlett> TarZach: ah the devil in the details ... transmission is gui driven. Sorry.
<rkhshm> LorSamPau_w: how can i collect any log when i'm not even able to log in?
<TarZach> cfhowlett: there is a cli version, and a web version, too, according to me.
<jaxyeh> What's really new (feature-wise) with Ubuntu 12.10?
<bazhang> transmission-cli cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> TarZach: then you know more than me.  I've been quite satisfied with the program and recommend it.
<bazhang> jaxyeh, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: These are the updates that are available and are being installed "app-install-data-partner gnome-user-guide initscripts insserv language-pack-en language-pack-gnome-en libgweather-common libgweather1 libimobiledevice2 mobile-broadband-provider-info python python-launchpadlib python-minimal python-papyon software-center sysv-rc sysvinit-utils tzdata unity unity-common xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: most likely this is not related to actually checking your battery state, but moreover related to your video drivers. I would suggest checking what drivers are in use.
<bazhang> TarZach, try rtorrent
<LorSamPau_w> rkhshm, "a few errors" ?
<rkhshm> sorry no errors
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: Which command do I use to figure out video drivers, it's been awhile.
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: that last one: xserver-xorg-video-intel will most likely effect the behaviour and possibly resolve.
<TarZach> bazhang: ok.
<jaxyeh> bazhang: Ofc, but whats really new with it? not really sure if its worth upgrade from 12.04 right now.
<GRMrGecko> (I only have ssh access to these machines at the moment.
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: lspci | less and do a search for what I can only assume an intel based video card
<bazhang> jaxyeh, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for that discussion
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: onboard.
<GRMrGecko> ok
<rkhshm> LorSamPau_w: ok here is the problem... i'm able to login as guest and when i checked the /home is "full" .. but since i'm logged in as guest now. I cannot do anything..
<jaxyeh> bazhang: got it, thx
<dr_willis> rkhshm:  the /home/ partition is full or is /home/ not on its own partition?
<rkhshm> dr_willis: /home is full
<dr_willis> there is a 5% reserved you can reduce for a little extra space ;) but sounds like its time to clean out stuff
<rkhshm> dr_willis: yeah.. i should but from where can i remove stuff if i'm logged in as guest
<dr_willis> rkhshm:  ive never seen one not able to login with home full. you can try logging in at the console
<rkhshm> dr_willis: i tried .. it just reverts back to the login prompt only
<dr_willis> makes me wonder if theres not a deeper issue.
<rkhshm> ctrl+alt+f1 did the trick
<dr_willis> could always reboot into the recovery/rescue mode i guess and look around
<dr_willis> console worked.. thats a good sign ;)
<dr_willis> check df -h       to see what is 'full' and how big things are. :)
<rkhshm> dr_willis: yeah doing that..
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<rkhshm> df  -h says /home -> 0% free
<dr_willis> how big is the home partition?
<rkhshm> 140G <-- /home
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: very good, make a note of that. finish your updates, monitor the behavior; if it does re occur then remember escape when it occurs and gather the output; thereafter you should be able to have enough to dig in further.
<dr_willis> so by default about 5% or 5gb  is reserved ;) you can use the tune2fs command to reduce that %
<dr_willis> or just clean out stuff
<GRMrGecko> tyler_d: Thanks
<rkhshm> dr_willis: ok
<tyler_d> GRMrGecko: your welcome. Good Luck
<rkhshm> but for now i am deleting some data i dont need
<rkhshm> lets see if it works
<dr_willis> check the cache and tmp dirs ;)
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<dr_willis> i forget how to show/short dirs by size used.
<brightsparks> I'm trying to use chromium browser but am having difficulty getting it to use flash . Is there any correct way of getting flash plug in to work in chromium. It works perfectly in Opera and firefox. I often manually install the flash for the latter but not sure what will work for chromium browser
<Twinlator> brightsparks: the chrome doesn't need any flash plug, it has included.
<brightsparks> Twinlator: are you referring to google chromium or to the linux chromium?
<brightsparks> Twinlator: because there are 2 versions right?
<lil_Worker> hi there
<Twinlator> brightsparks: does it have something different? may be you can install google chrome.
<lil_Worker> im launching a process in the background "./blah &" and it's status changes to Stopped
<lil_Worker> how could i prevent this?
<brightsparks> Twinlator: I'm trying NOT to install google chromium. I'd prefer the linux non-google one.
<rkhshm> dr_willis: ok deleting a 21G vm disk did the fix ;-)
<OerHeks> chromium = open source, chrome = closed
<brightsparks> Twinlator: but if it won't work I'll just dump chromium and continue using opera and firefox
<brightsparks> rkshm: yep
<lil_Worker> anyone?
<brightsparks> rkhshm: yep
<hypershock> I seem to remember that prior to this unity stuff it was easy to add yourself to a group. is there a graphic utility that can be used for group management?
<Twinlator> brightsparks: i can install the plug in the ubuntu software center, you can try it.
<brightsparks> OerHeks: yep open source v closed yep
<bsdhax0r> :-(
<crazydip> where is the title of a package (the bolded name) in ubuntu software center located? it's not in the control file
<sabari_> Hi. I have asus laptop and have installed 12.04
<Benkinooby> !ubuntu 12.04
<Benkinooby> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<brightsparks> Twinlator: can you give me some more information about that please?
<sabari_> The keyboard is not working properly after connecting my laptop to usb keyboard
<sabari_> the fn key seems to be always pressed
<OerHeks> hypershock, users & groups menu is not installed by default, iapt-get install gnome-system-tools
<sabari_> i did dpkg-reconfigure keyboard and selected asus laptop
<sabari_> but still no luck
<sabari_> any idea what went wrong
<crazydip> against what do i file a bug report re: a bad name/title in software center? it's okay in apt-get and synaptic
<hypershock> OerHeks: thank you. I wonder why they're not installed by default.
<Twinlator> brightsparks: there is no more info. my ubuntu has installed flash plug just in the ubuntu software center, just click install, and anything is OK.
<OerHeks> hypershock, me too, but it is solvable.
<hypershock> twinlator use google-chrome it has flash built in
<Twinlator> hypershock: No! i installed chrome in the software center.
<Twinlator> fully open-source.
<oquidave> hello
<brightsparks> Twinlator: I'm afraid I can't see anything in the synoptic package manage that refers to specifically a chromium flash plug-in. I do have flash installed already already that works fine in Opera and Firefox. I tried reinstalling flash yesterday from the package manager and it installed I think a newer version of flash but Firefox and Opera won't work on that-chromium might???
<oquidave> can anybody help me set Voice setting to 0x0060 - see 'man hciconfig' for details.
<datruth> so can anyone help me with a video conference server solution?
<brightsparks> Twinlator: I think it's the dustbin for chromium lol. maybe it works on a newer mobo mine isn't all that new
<hypershock> you can get it from chrome.google.com
<oquidave> am asterisk voip server and am peering it via bluetooth usb adapter to a phone...but asterisk complains that i shoudl set the voice setting to  0x0060 using hciconfig tool...can anybody help me with that. thanks
<Twinlator> brightsparks: check the updates please. try it!
<brightsparks> Twinlator: try what chromium or reinstalling flash??
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, I'm pretty sure chromium looks in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for the libflashplayer.so file , if you copy it there , chromium should work with flash
<Twinlator> brightsparks: i mean that you can update your system first.
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: thanks-that might be useful
<brightsparks> Twinlator: ok thanks
<caycep> Hi,
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, I haen't used chromium in a few months ...let me check
<Twinlator> brightsparks: you're welcome. ;-)
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: ok
<tryy3> hmm... is there a command in terminal to make ubuntu go "faster" like turn off unessessary tasks or similiar?
<caycep> does anyone else have trouble getting standard gnome3 graphics instead of fallback graphics on one of the new ivy bridge xeons?  I can't get it off fallback on a Xeon E2-1245 v2 (HD 4000 integrated graphics), on an Asrock H77
<violetina> is 12.047 still the latest lts release? is it possible to update nvidia drivers and xorg , xbmc is horrible on this ubuntu box :s
<violetina> -7*
<cfhowlett> violetina: 12.4.1 is current
<wN> violetina: xbmc runs fine on my ubuntu box
<wN> has nvidia card, but its an older card
<theadmin> violetina: Yes, 12.04 is the latest. But no, you can't really upgrade to beyond what's in the repos (maybe with a few PPAs, but nobody's responsible if those end up breaking your setup)
<wN> also, i may have used the 3rd party drivers
<wN> violetina: ^
<violetina> maybe i should try to build it from source :x
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: if chromium does use the mozilla flash plug in area will I have to make a link to it for chromium or something - I mean I have previously shifted the flash plug in around manually for opera and firefox and it usually works. Can't recall if I had to make a link though or maybe that was for something else??
<violetina> wN: here the gui menus lag , video pkayback has lot of drops , tried messing with the settings but no luck
<violetina> playback*
<unname> someone have idea where is located usb_input.h ?
<wN> violetina: how bad is the lag? was this working better in a previous version?
<tryy3> hmm... is there a command in terminal to make ubuntu go "faster" like turn off unessessary tasks or similiar?
<violetina> wN: i never used ubuntu before just setted this up on parents pc
<violetina> wN: i'm a gentoo user myself and ubuntu is new for me :x
<Twinlator> tryy3: you can kill tasks in the system monitor.
<wN> violetina: you might want to try xbmcuntu instead of 12.04 with xbmc
<tryy3> Twinlator i dont know whats important and not :S
<theadmin> violetina: Well, you won't find ACCEPT_KEYWORDS here sadly :(
<violetina> ;)
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, in a word , no ..chromium looks for libflashplayer in mozilla plugins as I mentioned ...btw just reinstalled chromium and flash works fine on youtube
<violetina> how is kde on ubuntu?
<tsimpson> unname: search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<theadmin> violetina: Pretty neat, I'm using it at the moment, the default setup is a little clumsy but nothing you can't change in a few clicks
<dr_willis> violetina:  if looking for a multimedia focused distro theres openelec and geexbox now also.
<violetina> dad really not gets used to this unity interface , i 'm starting to like it to some extent tho
<dr_willis> 12.10 improves a lot of things in unity also
<Twinlator> tryy3: i'm sorry that i don't know too, but i always kill the tasks which have an icon.
<Twinlator> :-D
<Benkinooby> how can i find hout what wireless cards are supported by the minimal install cd?
<Benkinooby> hout->out
<hypershock> what do i need to do to be able to delete items from a removeable media such as an SD card?
<caycep> hoping 12.10 will fix gnome-shell standard graphics for me :/
<violetina> dr_willis: found a fix for the video color mess up , a nasty ione tho , set gstreamer not to use xv fixes it , tho that is at cost of higher load
<chris92> Benkinooby: normally you should try to have a wired connection during the minimal install
<violetina> dr_willis: or wasnt you who i talked to yesterday ? ;)
<chris92> Benkinooby: not sure if wireless works
<xsl> Hello all, server related questions and LXC can be asked in this channel?
<dr_willis> hypershock:  normally they get mounted where users have full access. perhaps run that 'ntfs-config' tool and check the settings
<tryy3> Twinlator okej
<MonkeyDust> xsl  there's also #ubuntu-server
<chris92> hypershock: try Shift+Del on the icons
<violetina> that is why i wondered if i can upgrade X and drivers , but sadly that is a no :x
<xsl> MonkeyDust, tyvm
<chris92> *items
<hypershock> dr_willis: it is formatted as sd-fat32. chris92: move to trash and delete are grayed out.
<dr_willis> hypershock:  depending on how its mounted, users may not have full access. root still should
<hypershock> chris92: your suggestion doesn't work
<chris92> hypershock: hmm thats strange
<dr_willis> hypershock:  the ntfs-config tool lets  you tweak the settings. (when the tool works)
<hypershock> dr_willis: i want to fix it so i as the user can do it and not have to sudo to achieve it.
<caycep> oops, I tried 'gnome-shell —replace' and it froze lol
<hypershock> dr_willis: i'll try it
<chris92> is there a .trash-1000 folder on your flash drive?
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: right-t-oh. Thanks. Useful to that may try a fresh reinstall of chromium then. Cheers.
<hypershock> chris92: no
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: useful to know that I mean. Thanks.
<Twinlator> chris92: it appears in the widows system.
<violetina> hrmm no systray in unity? i closed rhythmbox window now i cant openit again , guess i can with termibnal , but this seems a bit stupid :|
<chris92> Twinlator: it should appear as well if you press Ctrl+H to display hidden files
<dr_willis> violetina:  the volume applet has controls for many media players
<violetina> ah right missed that ;)
<Twinlator> because it start in '.',  it was an hidden folder.
<hypershock> dr_willis: that didn't help at all. that tool doesn't see the card.
<violetina> dr_willis: but no way to add a systray? like i miss it for quassel , dont want dialogue windows on highlights :x
<ecco_> Hey guys... is there a file where the "added" printers are stored?  After rebooting, my printer disappeared and I'm unable to add it again... it just says "Failed to add printer"
<ecco_> I figured if such file exists, its just a matter of erasing it.
<Twinlator> chris92: you can rename a file that start in '.', and it will disappear. it's funny, and make me confused for a long time.;-)
<oquidave> hello....which file do i specify the pin code for bluetooth pairing? thanks
<chris92> Twinlator: I know
<violetina> nevermind lets try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html ;)
<Twinlator> chris92: that's all right.
<erik__> is there a way to check the average/max memory usage of a command? similar to the the "time" tool
<bekks> free -m before and after starting it.
<jrib> erik__: have you checked time's man page?
<Nach0z> erik__: might check top, or even valgrind
<Nach0z> erik__: also check the 4th answer on this page: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/563168/monitor-a-programs-memory-usage-in-linux
<MonkeyDust> erik__  or htop
<confusedTom> I uninstalled mediatomb, but during boot mediatomb messages ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258105/ ) still appear. why is that?
<jrib> confusedTom: are you sure it uninstalled?
<erik__> MonkeyDust, i need the data for a single process
<erik__> like time works
<jrib> erik__: time does what you want
<erik__> i can't poll top
<erik__> jrib, it doesnt seem to work though
<erik__> keeps giving me 0
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys, ubuntu 12.04 lts here, i CANNOT remember how i have installed my flash player since i had a few problems and i got advice here, now it seems to be acting up
<erik__> for mem usage
<jrib> erik__: well that I can't comment on :
<confusedTom> jrib: Package mediatomb is not installed, so not removed
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone help me update it?
<jrib> erik__: maybe try /usr/bin/time since time is often a shell built-in
<karthick87> How to identify faulty NIC card  in ubuntu??
<MonkeyDust> !flash > Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD, please see my private message
<erik__> jrib, doing that
<erik__> :D
<Borromin1> hello
<erik__> still returns 0
<jrib> confusedTom: find /etc/init /etc/init.d -iname '*mediatomb*'
<erik__> im using it to measure jobs i submit on a cluster
<jrib> erik__: what are you typing exactly?
<erik__> /usr/bin/time -o /nas/erik/cosmos_output/GPP_48Exomes_GATK/BWA_Sampe/1216301779A_001_001/drmaa_out/985.time -f "D:%D F:%F I:%I K:%K M:%M O:%O P:%P R:%R S:%S U:%U W:%W X:%X Z:%Z c:%c e:%e k:%k p:%p r:%r s:%s t:%t w:%w x:%x"
<Borromin1> wondering if anyone knew how, when you log in to unity, the ssh/gpg keys get unlocked?
<Borromin1> i am replacing unity with openbox and would like to replicate that behaviour
<erik__> (plus the command at the end)
<dr_willis> Borromin1:  the gnome-keyring does it i imagine
<jiffe98> is the installation dvd updated with new kernel versions over time or does it remain the same?
<confusedTom> jrib: /etc/init/mediatomb.conf   should I delete that file?
<jiffe98> for the same version of ubuntu taht is
<jrib> confusedTom: dpkg -S /etc/init/mediatomb.conf
<Borromin1> dr_willis: i have the gnome-keyring daemon running when i log in to openbox, but keys are not unlocked
<erik__> jrib,  i screwed up my parsing, sorry to waste your time ;(
<dr_willis> jiffe98:  they update it when they  do the minor version updates like to 12.04.1
<confusedTom> jrib: "mediatomb-daemon: /etc/init/mediatomb.conf", but "Package mediatomb-daemon is not installed, so not removed"
<jrib> erik__: no problem, I learned that time could do all this cool stuff now :)
<jrib> confusedTom: what did you run to get that?
<VonWhistler> how come when I type "sudo -s" it tries to resolve my hostname, stalls, and spits out "unable to resolve blabla" then allows me to elevate priv
<jrib> VonWhistler: what ubuntu version?
<confusedTom> jrib: "dpkg -S /etc/init/mediatomb.conf" and "sudo apt-get autoremove mediatomb-daemon"
<VonWhistler> 12.04 server
<jrib> confusedTom: and "apt-cache policy mediatomb-daemon" says it's not installed?
<jiffe98> dr_willis: gotcha
<confusedTom> jrib: "apt-cache policy mediatomb-daemon" says "mediatomb-daemon:  Installed: (none)"
<jrib> confusedTom: Check if anything else is still installed from the package.  Maybe the package considers that a configuration file, but I don't think that's normal.  Try purging the package
<jrib> VonWhistler: well you can look at "man sudoers" and the "fqdn" option I think.  At some point I think !fqdn was an option in ubuntu's default /etc/sudoers, but it's not there now.  Pretty sure that's the option you want to look into though
<confusedTom> jrib: purging removed that file. thanks.
<jrib> confusedTom: I think that's a bug.  See if that happens with other, more common, packages.  And if not, file a bug :)
<VonWhistler> jrib: okay, just seems irrelevant to getting sudo whether its own hostname can be resolved, but perhaps I'm overlooking something
<confusedTom> jrib: k, will do.
<jrib> VonWhistler: do you have /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts in agreement?
<Miguel_> hello, i am a user from windows and i want to start using ubunto usually, but i am new and i needed some help, i wanted to make a pen drive install, and i wanted to know if i install it in the usb its the samme thing of a normal instal, i remember when i tried to install on a pen drive before, i used file persistence but i couldn't create\manage my user account, and i had problems with that ..
<VonWhistler> jrib: no!
<VonWhistler> jrib: will see if that helps
<vmassuchetto> I need some help to solve a dependency in the 'apache2' package. I've tried aptitude, apt-get -f install and tasksel. None of them can install apache2 back. =/
<dr_willis> Miguel_:  you can do a live/persistant install or a normal full install.
<dr_willis> Miguel_:  i use full installs on larger flash drives  all the time
<Miguel_> dr_willis: can i do a normal install in the pen?
<jrib> vmassuchetto: pastebin your command and full output
<dr_willis> Miguel_:   full installs =normal install = yes...
<Twinlator> Miguel_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Miguel_> twinlator: i used that before and i had problems with the user account
<dr_willis> Miguel_:  but i boot A live pendrive install to then install normally to a 2nd pendrive
<Miguel_> dr_willis: hoo, thanks dr willis
<dr_willis> most guides are on making 'live' installs
<Miguel_> dr_willis: yep.. i didn't wanted a live install
<truexfan81>  anyone know how to auto add aps to the openbox menu in 12.04? the stuff i see from google searches is not working
<dr_willis> since you just  install normally to the pendeive same as you would a real hd...
<Miguel_> dr_willis: can i boot the cd on windows and install directly on the pen?
<jrib> truexfan81: try #openbox
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/YUcwZD0X
<dr_willis> boot the cd on windows? you boot the cd.. same as you would to do a normal install
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Separated the commands with "-----"
<dr_willis> not sure how 'on windows' figures into it
<jrib> truexfan81: uh, one sec... not sure that's a channel
<Miguel_> dr_willis: hoo, i think i tryed to install one time on windows but he didn't wanted to install it on the pen...
<truexfan81> jrib: it is, but its invite only
<dr_willis> Miguel_:  if you mean INSIDE windows.. thats a wubi install.. a totally different beast
<jrib> truexfan81: weird
<truexfan81> * Cannot join #openbox (Channel is invite only).
<Miguel_> dr_willis: hoo, i dind't knew...
<jrib> truexfan81: anyway, have you looked at the official docs for openbox?
<Tinybird> Hi all
<Miguel_> dr_willis: how its the best way of do it? since i don't have a second pen drive\cd, it's better i use a virtual machine to boot the live cd and then install on the pen?
<dr_willis> boot the cd.  partition the hd.. install to the usb.  be sure grub goes on the usb also
<jrib> truexfan81: they have #openbox on the oftc network apparently
<BenHur> hi, i have a 3-way instal. 1 windows xp adn 2 ubuntu 10.04. now i am going to delete one ubuntu 10.04 and install a 12.04 for it. my problem is, that i don't know how to go on with grub. this is my current partition laybout http://imagebin.org/230761 my other (main) ubuntu install takes sda2 for /boot, sda5 for / and sda for /home where should i place the grub of the 12.04 install that will replace the ubuntu on sad7 and sda8?
<jrib> truexfan81: see also http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Configuration#Menu
<aristidesfl> hi
<aristidesfl> I've got a partition full of data
<bazhang> BenHur, why delete? just one step upgrade 10.04 to 12.04
<Tinybird> bazhang: cannot agree more
<jrib> vmassuchetto: don't use aptitude with multi-arch, it's broken
<rp2> don't delete the old one before you have the new one running
<aristidesfl> I've got a partition full of data and would like to extend that partition using another empty disk. how can it be done?
<BenHur> bazhang, the install thats going to be replaced is seldomly used and is quite messed up configuration wies - it was my experimental install
<Miguel_> dr_willis: thanks for your help i gonna try and if i can't do it i come back later
<MonkeyDust> aristidesfl  backup d
<jrib> vmassuchetto: do you have, or have you ever had, any unofficial repositories enabled?  What ubuntu version is this?  Pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy apache2 apache2-mpm-worker"
<MonkeyDust> aristidesfl  backup data, delete partitins yopu want to merge
<jrib> vmassuchetto: throw in "apt-cache policy apache2.2-common" too
<MonkeyDust> aristidesfl  merge partitions, put data back
<BenHur> bazhang, so i thought a nice clean 12.04 install would be nice - apart from puzlying around with grub - not shure where to put it
<aristidesfl> MonkeyDust can you merge partitions from different disks without raid?
<neostream> http://redd.it/10vm04
<bekks> aristidesfl: No.
<MonkeyDust> aristidesfl  i was just going to suggest raid :)
<bekks> aristidesfl: All you could do is to setup LVM.
<aristidesfl> MonkeyDust they are both about 320gb
<aristidesfl> but one of them has my os
<aristidesfl> and I don't want to setup everything again
<efes> Hello :) I need a url to manual about reconfiguring grub to run Windows as default. Manual editing menu.lst does not affect boot process :/
<cfhowlett> efes: menu.lst went away as of grub 2.0 ...
<BenHur> bazhang, if i place the grub of 12.04 in a pratition within the extended partition - will it be recognized by the currently installed grub from ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> aristidesfl  i once merged two partitions without dataloss, using gparted.... technically it was possible, but it took a loooong time
<aristidesfl> bekks it seem what I need is LVM
<milosnik_dzyndze> bli ble bla
<vmassuchetto> jrib, No unoficial repositories enabled.
<vmassuchetto> jrib, apt-cache policy apache2.2-common: Installes: (none), Candidate: 2.2.22-1ubuntu1
<jrib> vmassuchetto: I need you to pastebin everything I asked
<vmassuchetto> jrib, ok.
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Removing aptitude BTW...
<jrib> vmassuchetto: it's ok to leave it in case you like its search for example, but don't use it to install things on 12.04 with multi-arch enabled
<black_13> how do i turn off the xorg screen saver? it seems that disable the kde screen saver an xorg are not the same
<neostream> http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/10/how-to-install-and-configure-swat-samba-web-administration-tool-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<xsl> guys, quick tip plz. i want to have 3 LXC containers lxc.mysql(mysql-server) lxc.php(php-fpm phpmyadmin) lxc.www (nginx) but i dont want for instance to install mysql-server on lxc.php wen i do apt-get install phpmyadmin ... any tips ?
<jrib> black_13: try #kubuntu to see if they know the "right" way.  But if you just want it off and don't care how, use xset
<efes> cfhowlett: Yeap :) And I'd like to know how make Windows to be boot as by default :)
<cfhowlett> efes: doable.  but you have to use the grub 2.0 documentation
<black_13> jrib: would it be "xset s off"
<jrib> black_13: maybe.  It may also be dpms settings
<xsl> APT::Install-Recommends "0";
<xsl> APT::Install-Suggests "0";
<xsl> found it
<black_13> jrib: here is what i found http://www.shellperson.net/prevent-screen-blanking/
<MonkeyDust> xsl  glad I could help ;-)
<neostream> thanks black_13
<jrib> black_13: yes, that's good information
<cfhowlett> efes: see this   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup
<black_13> jrib: thanks i will let you know if it worked
<vmassuchetto>  jrib: apt-cache policy: http://pastebin.com/ENyybtgA
<jrib> vmassuchetto: before doing anything else, do "sudo apt-get update"
<vmassuchetto> jrib, I did it before.
<jrib> vmassuchetto: "sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common", then pastebin output (we will have to do this a few times)
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/KSzbVRLx
<jrib> vmassuchetto: sudo apt-get install apache2.2-bin    pastebin
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/eEFCSDXh
<jrib> vmassuchetto: wrong paste?
<vmassuchetto> jrib, oops
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/ew603sZ3
<vmassuchetto> jrib, sorry
<jrib> vmassuchetto: apt-cache policy (then put all those packages it lists here)
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Oh... actually there was an unoficial package here before
<vmassuchetto> jrib, I removed it and so...
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Just saw the apt-cache policy output...
<jrib> vmassuchetto: ok, so you know what to do now?
<wOlfLisK> I can't seem to log into Ubuntu anymore. I enter my password and it goes to a black screen before making the bongo sound and returning to the login screen. I can use the guest account fine however. I have reset my password multiple times using this method: http://naveenubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/recover-login-password-of-ubuntu-1204.html
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Well. they're not in the sources.list, the system holds their reference somehow...
<jrib> vmassuchetto: can you pastebin the apt-cache policy?
<vmassuchetto> jrib, ok.
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/bc0UU3EL
<LOMRunner> Hello. Grub loader installed to USB instead of hard drive.
<jrib> vmassuchetto: I meant with the packages
<vmassuchetto> jrib, ok
<jrib> vmassuchetto: sorry for being vague, that's my fault
<LOMRunner> cannot boot with USB stick.  Recently got 12.04CD from Ohio Linux Fest.
<wOlfLisK> Nobody able to help with my login problem?
<jrib> !helpme | wOlfLisK
<ubottu> wOlfLisK: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<yayat> hay
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > wOlfLisK
<ubottu> wOlfLisK, please see my private message
<Ironlenny> I'm trying to setup phpbb3. I know it should be asking me for the mysql root password, but it doesn't. Nor does it ask to setup a phpbb3 user and database.
<yayat> selamat malam linux indonesia
<dav-> hi - I'm trying to work out of a usb stick with a casper-rw partition (xubuntu 12.04 32). I'm adding a user with an ecrypted home and it cannot login: Mount of device (uid: 0) not owned by requested user (uid: 1000) [I googled for this and the permissions in the ecrypt folder are correct so it's not the same problem others had with this error message]. Any thoughts?
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Isn't it what I pasted before? http://pastebin.com/ENyybtgA
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Didn't quite understand the "(then put all those packages it lists here)" instruction. =/
<Ironlenny> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yayat> please join http://yayatdp.blogspot.com/
<tsimpson> yayat: please do not spam here
<AeonF> any ubuntu guru's know how to solve this during apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<MonkeyDust> AeonF  ppa... natty    :(
<jrib> vmassuchetto: yes, but for the packages after that.  The ones you said you saw unofficial versions for
<vmassuchetto> jrib, ok
<AeonF> MonkeyDust, any simple solutions?
<MonkeyDust> AeonF  don't use natty, don't use ppas
<Erik___> can anyone help me with my wireless driver?
<vmassuchetto> It's only this one: http://pastebin.com/nMxNQLFS
<vmassuchetto> jrib, It's not installed anymore nor the repository is added.
<AeonF> MonkeyDust, is it possible to fix as it is?
<m_> hello
<vmassuchetto> jrib, And it's not a package related to apache2... apparently: http://pastebin.com/nMxNQLFS
<jrib> vmassuchetto: apt-cache policy libaprutil1-ldap  libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3
<m_> I'm a new Linux user, tried many disto's but wondered firefox only appears on some
<mschr> hello chaps. im having a broken package which i removed manually from /opt - didnt realize it was installed via a .deb file
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/hwuNMW65
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Never pasted-bin so many things before... =p
<jrib> vmassuchetto: eventually you will get to the package causing an issue...
<AeonF> well lot of good help here.. simple solution: dont use this or that, and no knowledge of a real solution. thanks
<vmassuchetto> jrib, I'm fine... =D
<jrib> vmassuchetto: sudo apt-get install libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3
<MonkeyDust> Aelingil  ppas are not supported and i guess natty is eol
<Erik___> can anyone help me with the broadcom STA driver?
<mschr> anyone who knows how to fix dpkg cache? http://pastebin.com/87ycWyqC i cannot purge google-desktop-linux
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/snTthafH
<jrib> vmassuchetto: excellent!  now do an apt-cache policy  libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/pzXd2NMT
<jrib> vmassuchetto: oops, I gave you the wrong command.  Do: apt-cache policy libaprutil1
<vmassuchetto> jrib, ok
<jrib> vmassuchetto: this should be the last one :)
<rico_> Hello, I downloaded and installed transmission, can someone suggest how to log torrent file names and download speeds to a particular file ? I fail to find that option.
<vmassuchetto> jrib, http://pastebin.com/fab10JKy
<marcus> Anyone know how to automatically select a network (network manager started in rc.local) ?ppp mobile broadband
<jrib> vmassuchetto: so you see, this package is not from the official repositories
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Just installed apache2 back
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Thanks!
<vmassuchetto> jrib, So, how's the tip to find things like that?
<vmassuchetto> jrib, I was being interrupted all the time here, sorry, did all the commands almost automatically... =P
<Vooloo> how do I open up ssh to my box from the local network? I allowed it in iptables but I still get connection refused
<jrib> vmassuchetto: that's the only way I know.  Keep installing the things that fail until it gets to a package that says "need X" but "going to install Y".  Aptitude used to have some sort of "why" command but I gave up on aptitude because of the multi-arch issue
<rico_> Vooloo: did you restart the daemon ?
<wilee-nilee> mschr desktop are usually a full of dependencies that method would not work on any, and that desktop is not supported here.  Get a full list of the packages installed and remove all of them or just use another de
<marcus> Anyone know how to automatically select a network (network manager started in rc.local) ?ppp mobile broadband
<Curious_Cube> Hey !
<wilee-nilee> mschr, ^^^^
<mknarr_> Vooloo, also make sure you dont have your firewall enabled
<Vooloo> rico_: which one?
<Ironlenny> I'm trying to setup phpbb3. I know it should be asking me for the mysql root password, but it doesn't. Nor does it ask to setup a phpbb3 user and database.
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Awesome. Hope (or not) to solve one by myself soon.
<jrib> vmassuchetto: heh
<vmassuchetto> jrib, Thanks again for your time.
<rico_> Vooloo: STFW.
<Vooloo> mknarr_: of course it is, but I opened the ports + source
<jrib> vmassuchetto: no problem
<Vooloo> rico_: never heard
<TarZach> Vooloo: Search the fine Web !
<marcus> Anyone know how to automatically select a network (network manager started in rc.local) ?ppp mobile broadband
<drsa2> microphone is not working with skype?
<elementz_temp> just a quick question. i would like to run syndaemon after logging into a fluxbox session. what would be the correct way to launch the program. i would like to also pass the program a few parameters. should i use bashrc? upstart? .fluxbox/startup? where's the correct to initiate launch of such a program?
<Curious_Cube> Just enable mobile broadband.
<OerHeks> drsa2, mic works perfect with skype.
<WeThePeople> hi
<jrib> elementz_temp: how do you start fluxbox?
<drsa2> no its not working , even voice recorder is not working
<Vooloo> TarZach: still unclear
<drsa2> tried googling  no result
<TarZach> Vooloo: did you restart the daemon ?
<Curious_Cube> Hi @ welcome !
<Vooloo> TarZach: what daemon? be specific
<Curious_Cube> Welcome !
<elementz_temp>  
<elementz_temp> jrib: via gdm
<TarZach> Vooloo: ok, so, you added it to iptables, and it still refuses, right ?
<OerHeks> drsa2, open terminal: alsamixer ( and press F4 capture) and see if there is a mic muted
<Vooloo> TarZach: yep
<TarZach> Vooloo: check ufw, enable the port from that.
<elementz_temp> jrib: or i guess its called lightdm now.
<drsa2> no it is not
<Pici> !floodbots | Curious_Cube
<ubottu> Curious_Cube: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<chessteach> How do you remove the ubuntu logo watermark from the desktop. At the moment I have ubuntu, it's version, and it's logo superimposed as a watermark on my desktop as though it was part of the background image.
<Vooloo> TarZach: do I need to tell the SSH server to accept connections? cause I can't find any information on wether or not it is turned off by default
<achandra> drussell, ping
<bazhang> WhyBotWhy_, hi
<jrib> elementz_temp: if you want to start syndaemon regardless of what environment you pick in lightdm, then you might try ~/.xprofile (NOTE: I am not sure this still works; but I'd try this first).  If you only want it to start with fluxbox and not with unity for example, then use the fluxbox startup file you mentioned
<elementz_temp> jrib: thx
<drsa2> in alsa mixer capture it is not muted
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-fast update && sudo apt-fast upgrade
<wilee-nilee> oops
<elementz_temp> jrib: what about init.d / upstart though?
<jrib> elementz_temp: you start syndaemon running as user I believe
<MonkeyDust> :source /usr/share/byobu/keybindings/f-keys.screen.disable
<elementz_temp> jrib: yes
<drsa2> #OerHeks
<tryingUbuntu> is there a way to PERMANENTLY disable the keyboard when mouse is plugged in with out having to do anything on startup??
<OerHeks> drsa2, then check your skype settings
<drsa2> ya
<tryingUbuntu> woooops   Not keyboard,,, Touchpad
<drsa2> checked
<drsa2> it
<Curious_Cube> Hey !
<Curious_Cube> how to use cloak?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Curious_Cube: ask in #help
<MonkeyDust> Curious_Cube  ask in #freenode
<WhereIsMySpoon> then you need a reg'd nick, and identify it
<OerHeks> Curious_Cube, join #freenode and ask a helper
<WhereIsMySpoon> er yea sorry, #freenode
<WhereIsMySpoon> >.<
<drsa2> even my 10.04 was having similer problem
<OerHeks> *after 2 weeks on this service
<tryingUbuntu> disable touchpad is checked but the touchpad is still active
<drsa2> i followed
<garamburu> hello
<tryingUbuntu> is there a way to PERMANENTLY disable the touchpad when mouse is plugged in with out having to do anything on startup??
<drsa2> i followed this for ubutnu 10.04 it was sucess but not in 12.4
<drsa2> OerHeks
<drsa2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tULmqpe5Yos
<jrib> tryingUbuntu: sometimes you can do it in the bios.  I suppose you could just remove the relevant kernel module too.  Why don't you want to run anything on startup though?
<vitimiti> tryingUbuntu, there are touchpad applets that will do that
<MonkeyDust> tryingUbuntu  this page tells you to use xinput https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad  <-- scroll down
<tryingUbuntu> jrib I have an HP that has the touchpad right in my way when typing I touch it and mess up cursor location
<wilee-nilee> tryingUbuntu, this ppa has a pckg, check to make sure your release is covered.  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/touchpad-indicator-now-automatically.html
<jrib> tryingUbuntu: the wiki page MonkeyDust just mentioned should have some options (including just having syndaemon disable the touchpad when you type
<jrib> )
<tryingUbuntu> jrib  thx all
<datruth> so can anyone help me with a video conference server solution for ubuntu?
<elementz_temp> actually somebody has asked a similar question to mine on askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195307/xsession-xinitrc-xmonad-and-lightdm
<wilee-nilee> tryingUbuntu, I use the touchpad indicator, a life saver here.
<elementz_temp> maybe somebody can clarify this? what is the convention when launching programs after startup?
<DarkStar1> Hello. I have postfix/dovecot(mysql backend) installed on a webserver and use roundcube for the webmail front end. Only problem is I'd now like for each user to be able to change their own passwords. Is there an alternative to roundcube that has this functionality built in?
<jrib> elementz_temp: ~/.xprofile (or ~/.config/autostart if you want to create a .desktop filel) is the answer to that persons question
<datruth> DarkStar1: I'm using the samething I believe there is an addon for that
<Curious_Cube> How to see ip?
<elementz_temp> jrib: still confused. but thx :-)
<DarkStar1> datruth: Really? That would be cool
<drsa2> hello
<datruth> DarkStar1: try reading http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-with-postfix-dovecot-mysql-roundcube-iredadmin-on-debian-6-squeeze-p2
<drsa2> microphone is not working in my ubuntu 12.04
<MonkeyDust> drsa2  in a terminal, type alsamixer, see if anything is muted (MM)
<drsa2> just checked it nothign wrong there
<DarkStar1> datruth: thx
<datruth> yup
<Bastian_b> Hello, is it possible to disable the mouse auto focus when a window (of an application) is loaded? For the moment each time I open an application, and when it is loading, I switch back to another one to wait, the mouse focus the new application when it is loaded its quite disturbing :)
<lenovo> hi
<lenovo> i need help In mathematics, a binary relation , any help
<bazhang> !ot | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Bastian_b  system settings, universial access, hover click
<MonkeyDust> drsa2  keep it in the channel please
<Bastian_b> MonkeyDust, I have the old menu with Preferences/Administration submenus, where can I find this univerl access please?
<llaskin> hi, how do I find where the .profile for a specific user is located?
<dhiwank> hhahaha
<MonkeyDust> Bastian_b  which ubuntu version?
<drsa2> hi all
<drsa2> how to replay to a particular person in this channel
<bazhang> !tab | drsa2
<ubottu> drsa2: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drsa2> oh just i wanna press my tab bark
<drsa2> no
<drsa2> !tab bazhang
<bazhang> drsa2, did you have an actual ubuntu support question
<carpi> hi. am i allowed to ask help related to ubuntu on this channel?
<drsa2> ya i got one
<bekks> carpi: Yes.
<Yxven> Which files should I have monit monitor for changes to improve my server's security?
<drsa2> wer can i find a solution
<carpi> i have ralink 3060 network card. I am using ubuntu 12.04. i am not able to use the wifi card under ubuntu 12.04. I followed the directions at "http://askubuntu.com/questions/84959/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3060-wireless-card-working". Still not working. Could someone please tell me what I can try next?
<sliddjur> How do I look what packages a program contains in command line?
<wilee-nilee> drsa2, Are you a native english speaker?
<drsa2> i can speak and understand
<wilee-nilee> !pm |drsa2
<ubottu> drsa2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<wilee-nilee> drsa2, Cool, just ask your questions regarding any problems. I don't PM if you continue to pm me I will put you on ignore.
<carpi> would i have to recompile?
<drsa2> sorry i am new to this, can any one help to fix my microphone problem
<ace> hello, i have a 32b binary on a 64b ubuntu 12 and it cannot run it and display  No such file or directory
<carpi> can someone please help? or atleast point me in the right direction?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > carpi
<ubottu> carpi, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> carpi, The ubuntu forums is a great place for help besides here.
<drsa2> micro phone is not working
<chessteach> Does anyone know how to remove the text Ubuntu from the bottom left hand corner of the screen?
<drsa2> ! microphone is not working
<WeThePeople> drsa2, have you checked alsamixer?
<WeThePeople> chessteach, what distro
<chessteach> ubuntu WeThePeople
<rook> rook1134
<WeThePeople> chessteach, 12.04?
<drsa2> ! WeThePeople yes
<chessteach> WeThePeople: yes
<drsa2> its not muted
<proc_> Hi, I want to install grub in the mbr of a flash card and then boot onto a regular IDE HD. Will grub-install install the MBR as well?
<proc_> or will it just put /boot/grub onto the flash card?
<WeThePeople> drsa2, chessteach, idk then
<wilee-nilee> proc_, are you in the OS right now?
<proc_> wilee-nilee: yepp
<trinode> Hey, I've replaced my network card, now ubuntu is calling the new card eth1, can I make it forget it ever saw the old card and just call the new one eth0?
<drsa2> sorry chesstach?
<chessteach> WeThePeople: Should I not be seeing that?
<wilee-nilee> proc_, May I ask why the flash card
<drsa2> WeThePeople, chessteach, idk then means
<proc_> wilee-nilee: alix2c2 card with tinybios, only supports boot from flash, but I've mounted a IDE bridge to it with an 2.5" IDE HDD
<mknarr_> trinode,  yep you can you just need to edit the interfaces file
<proc_> so currenly I have an own modified supergrub on it but that won't make the boot automatic
<pietro10> Hi. Not sure if this is the right place, but (and this happened on both Kubuntu and Linnux Mint so)
<pietro10> after editing ~/.fonts.conf to set some custom serif and sans-serif typefaces, the drawing of my fonts are wrong. Hinting is wrong which causes bad letter spacing on the Ubuntu font (which appears to be fixed with hintnone but I don't know) and fonts are badly antialiased; t in a monospace font looks way too blurry. How can I fix it? Thanks. I can provide screenshots if necessary.
<MonkeyDust> pietro10  are you now on Mint?
<pietro10> yes, but this also happened on Kubuntu witht he 12.10 ubeta update (they didn't have a clue)
<MonkeyDust> pietro10  both are not supported here
<proc_> wilee-nilee: do you know if grub-install would be enough or is there some MBR magic I have to perform first?
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<trinode> mknarr_, are you sure? that tells it the settings to use for each interface, not what to call  each interface
<wilee-nilee> proc_, Not sure I don't really understand what your doing and I suspect it is not ubuntu relaTED AS WELL.
<WindBuntu> yesterday, out of the blue, ubuntu 12.04 froze up like an iceberg, had to turn off the power at the computer tower to use the computer.
<pietro10> ok cool
<pietro10> I also said this happened in Kubuntu
<pietro10> so I'm assumign this is a problem with ALL ubuntus
<proc_> wilee-nilee: it is ubuntu related since I've use ubuntu on the server.
<pietro10> it would help if the problem was fixed everywhere, not just int two variants
<pietro10> also my experience with #linuxmint-help has not been good (general cluelessness) and I already mentioned kubuntu was not a help
<jrib> pietro10: so boot a release of ubuntu and verify it's an issue
<MonkeyDust> pietro10  12.10 is not supported here, that's what i mean
<wilee-nilee> proc_, Cool I just don't really understand what you are doing I can't really help. ;)
<trinode> mknarr_: looks like  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules has something to do with it
<pietro10> I would have to do that late
<pietro10> r
<pietro10> as for 12.10 I was mentioning when it happened
<proc_> wilee-nilee: np
<raymond_> Is it possible to _force_ a particular USB port to transmit power?  Regardless if a device is detected?
<maplesoft> how to play .mov files efficiently ?
<jchristi> vlc (http://www.videolan.org/vlc/index.html)
<maplesoft> jchristi:  vlc dont
<bobweaver> Is anyone here good with askubuntu ? how do I put comment's Like commented code in the posts , for Like ##I edited this    or //I edited this  <!-- I edit this -->
<bobweaver> aka commenting out
<maplesoft> how to play .mov files efficiently ? i have vlc, mplayer . none plays it
<Elesa> Hi, I installed Ubuntu to a External USB Drive (not Live USB, it was a full install), can I use it in another computer with supported hardware just like a Live USB? Or am I going to have trouble?
<Agalloch> Hi all, can you please help me? I am connected via VNC to my VPS which is new. I installed openssh-server but i still cannot login to via ssh remotely, only localy with VNZ...
<subone_>  Can I mount a NFS using fstab setting the owner user/group to apache?
<grandal_prime> I got this werid problem when i plug in a second monitor on my laptop.  The terminal app, is always on top. even though it does not have focus.
<wilee-nilee> Elesa, generally yes, you have to just try really
<Elesa> that's awesome :D
<Elesa> thank you!
<jrib> Agalloch: can you login locally (on the server) with ssh?
<adem1> Hi, does someone know to inform me about the xfce, i want to know, how stable it is
<WhereIsMySpoon> adem1: very :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> adem1: i used it for a long time
<rrstrty> 'lo all
<Agalloch> jrib, yes i can, but i cant remotely. ssh name@localhost works (i am connected via VNC there) but with putty client remote i cant
<adem1> is it more stable than gnome and unity?
<jrib> Agalloch: what happens when you try?
<wilee-nilee> maplesoft, .mov is quicktime a apple type, not real friendly to open source, possible maybe, but sometimes even things which should work do not.
<grandal_prime> adem1, i install it on servers if the admin needs to have a gui
<Agalloch> jrib, it ask for login, i type my name. than Password: and still output is, like my pw is wrong. But i am sure that pw is ok, i tryied it on local ssh and vnz too )
<grandal_prime> for file management and whatnot.  but i know there are issues with it as a full blown desktop.  Like for instance, playdeb.net does not work right with it.
<grandal_prime> it will pretty cleanly uninstall, you can always put it on and test it out
<adem1> thank you very much!
<adem1> last question... is it more stable and faster than lubuntus openbox?
<netturu> hello
<gordonjcp> adem1: xfce is okay
<adem1> i want to know because i dont like very much lubuntu's UI
<Elesa> if your PC is decent enough it should work fine
<Cyberspaceloa> adem1: I'm on a pretty fresh install of Xubuntu 12.04 and I'm liking it well
<grandal_prime> xfce uses thunar..
<Cyberspaceloa> adem1: also, my PC is far from decent
<grandal_prime> file manager..its ok, i prefer nautilus.
<Elesa> why don't you try it in a Live USB and see for yourself? xD
<Mir09> adem1: xcfe is very stable
<Elesa> that's the best way to find out
<adem1> i tried it
<Cyberspaceloa> grandal_prime: I'm still deciding whether I like thunar. It doesn't deal with samba mounts as well, but I mount everything through fstab so
<grandal_prime> but the thing with nautilus is that there are a lot of gnome things wich really add a lot of functionality to nautilus..so i wind up back to using gnome, and so...basically unity.
<Elesa> like what things, grandal_prime?
<adem1> So the recipe is xubuntu with nautilus?
<lotuspsychje> any recommends for honeypots?
<grandal_prime> i really like gnome3  but there was something about it that was causing me problems on the netbooks...i dont rememeber what it was exactly...oh ya there was no 2d wheni tried it..and when you try and run 3d desktop on a netbook with an external monitor...it is damn slow
<shaneo> hi guys my sound icon has dissapeared from the indicator is there anyway to make it re-appear
<lotuspsychje> !security > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<grandal_prime> Cyberspaceloa, ya the samba..gigalo connation type stuff just really works well with gnome
<grandal_prime> nautilus scripts...well they work best with...guess what...nautilus.
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  better type /msg ubottu !security
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ok tnx
<grandal_prime> if gnome 3 had 3d id use it.  I know thats what my kids would prefer.
<grandal_prime> it is just really easy to use.
<grandal_prime> not like unity..where you have search for everything and then stick it to hiddy go peek bar.
<WindBuntu> shaneo Right click panel, use Add to Panel, highlight Indicator Applet, then Add. That shoud do it!
<TheFlipside> i dont have kids
<grandal_prime> TheFlipside, there is instructional videos on how to make kids ..if thats what you need?
<adem1> thank you guys cya
<TheFlipside> cant you explain it here?
<shaneo> WindBuntu nothing happens with right click on panel also tried win+alt+right click...im running unity
<grandal_prime> I could but i would have to charge you
<tyler_d> grandal_prime: you take bitcoin?
<Boreeas> My sound stopped working. I tried rebooting, restarting pulseaudio, reinstalled pulseaudio, but none of the helped.
<Boreeas> Any idea what to do?
<hungryhubby> compromized my network connection ....unable to connect to wired network
<hungryhubby> help!!!!
<tyler_d> !detail | hungryhubby
<BlueWolf> Hi could someone explain the difference between Alternate install CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64) and  Desktop CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64)?
<WindBuntu> shaneo http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/restore-missing-volume-button-to-system-tray-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04-gnome-3-classicfallback/
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  "The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD."
<TheFlipside> i think the alternate install offers options like creating a RAID from the start
<grandal_prime> tyler_d, hmmm...maybe ill just build a blog for this as its a bit off topic.  Ill get back to you on that.
<tsimpson> BlueWolf: the http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ page explains it pretty well
<tyler_d> grandal_prime: lol, gitt 'er dun.... no pun intended
<shaneo> WindBuntu yes i've seen that guide and as I said i dont have the feature for adding icons apparently cause none of those button combinations work for me
<grandal_prime> BlueWolf, ...the server disk...is for the server,  The desktop disk, is for installing a desktop.
<tyler_d> !details | hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shaneo> WindBuntu as that guide states it's for Gnome3 im using Unity3D
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: tsimpson: Ok so it would be better to get Alternate install CD for 64-bit PC (AMD64)?
<tsimpson> BlueWolf: unless you want the advanced features, the Desktop CD is most likely what you want
<BlueWolf> tsimpson: Do they have anything seriously different?
<tsimpson> BlueWolf: the only difference is the installer, the end system installed is exactly the same
<tsimpson> unless you want to do LVM/RAID or OEM stuff, use the Desktop CD
<lotuspsychje> whats a good 'honeypot' for ubuntu to run on virtual machine?
<swegdssgds> 19:30 -!- [Users #ubuntu]
<swegdssgds> 19:30 -!- potofcoffee swegdssgds brett528 atanvobo brett625 Coded1 lenovo sharky2 mknarr_ hungryhubby thrasher194 BlueWolf XaD[SwE] GSF1200S_ paulus68 blitzkrieg3 soee mknarr__ tarnor72306 penreturns aloril_ lotuspsychje [nitro] Kanerix Alexia_Death jungejason kohvihoor Jekyll netturu zilla Gnurdux EgyParadox nicl goshawk andrewaclt shagrath elldekaa pepee m8 spm_
<FloodBot1> swegdssgds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swegdssgds>           antimon jaequery grandal_prime Guest23196 DaZ Agalloch subone_ brett__ Elesa h4z|da SubjectOne mani__
<swegdssgds> 19:30 -!- [Users #ubuntu]
<llaskin> (12:29:49 PM) llaskin: hi, how do I find where the .profile for a specific user is located?  his home directory is /var/lib/jenkins  but thats not where his .profile seems to live(and I am unsure where to look)
<EgyParadox> lotuspsychje, honeyd
<Elesa> honeypot?
<nyuszika7h> llaskin, if there isn't a .profile file there, chances are he doesn't have one.
<lotuspsychje> EgyParadox:tnx mate lemme check
<swegdssgds> 19:30 -!- [Users #ubuntu]
<swegdssgds> 19:30 -!- Vooloo HaltingState greenmang0 Fireblasto MarcN indel ghostcart keelzebub bipul einsof wiiguy Commander1024 opalepatrick daedelus gmi chrs_ YoMomma Mailman sphenxes vooze zastern d[^_^]b clakes jayeffkay Starkey dyrvere felipealmeida GWild mikestewart bchristensen johnthebear DangerOnTheRangr dirtydevil genii-around danielbw chandan|ubuntu om26er tyler_d
<swegdssgds>           olli overbythere Kenpachi7996 multipass mindfsck CookieM_ witquicked bradleyprice Calinou marowanna
<Boreeas> ಠ_ಠ
<thrasher194> hi
<om26er> \o/
<Boreeas> Elesa: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeypot_%28computing%29
<Calinou> thank you
<Elesa> thanks!
<overbythere> ew..
<swegdssgds> 19:32 [ cheez0r         ] [ fusebox        ] [ kcc             ] [ nopcode         ] [ soderluk       ] [ zastern        ]
<swegdssgds> 19:32 [ chessteach      ] [ fxhp           ] [ kcm1700_        ] [ nopf            ] [ soee           ] [ Zed`           ]
<swegdssgds> 19:32 [ Chewtoy         ] [ f|shy          ] [ keeb            ] [ NOsen           ] [ Sokel          ] [ zelluz         ]
<zastern> swegdssgds: what are you doing
<Boreeas> OH hell
<swegdssgds> 19:32 [ chicognu        ] [ g_byers[Away]  ] [ keelzebub       ] [ nothingspecial  ] [ SolarisBoy     ] [ ZenGuy         ]
<FloodBot1> swegdssgds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> ...
<BlueWolf> tsimpson: What is LVM/RAID or OEM? Is the Desktop more common? And would it be considered better?
<overbythere> ty guys :D
<tsimpson> BlueWolf: if you don't know, you don't need  them
<nyuszika7h> wtf is happening here
<BlueWolf> tsimpson: Ok thanks :D
<ghostcart> What's with the name spam?
<lotuspsychje> !info honeyd
<ubottu> honeyd (source: honeyd): Small daemon that creates virtual hosts simulating their services and behaviour. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5c-8ubuntu1 (precise), package size 411 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<Pici> ghostcart: they've been taken care of.
<ghostcart> Oh, it wasn't a request for me to be here?
<ghostcart> coolio
<grandal_prime> wow it looks like gnome2d is supported now?
<ghostcart> is there any good way to get the layout from 10.x on 12?
<Boreeas> My sound stopped working. I tried rebooting, restarting pulseaudio, reinstalled pulseaudio, but none of that helped.
<Boreeas> Does anyone know what to do?
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  in a terminal, type alsamixer, make sure nothing's muted (MM)
<sistematico> Boreeas: paste lspci on paste.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> EgyParadox:tnx again for honeyd, do you use it yourself?
<EgyParadox> lotuspsychje, I used to
<Boreeas> MonkeyDust: Nope, nothing muted
<Boreeas> sistematico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258478/
<EgyParadox> ur welcome
<lotuspsychje> EgyParadox:would it be recommended running snort virtual aswell?
<EgyParadox> lotuspsychje, I am not sure about that
<lotuspsychje> EgyParadox:ok tnx anyway
<UTF> i just updated my main puter yesterday... and now i get Grub error 22? anyone had that before?
<isismelting> ehlo
<nydel> hiya
<hungryhubby> look iam using natty unable to connect to my wired ethernet
<hungryhubby> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258489/
<sram> hi need help with Ubuntu cron
<MonkeyDust> is natty supported?
<hungryhubby> please help me with these errors
<graingert> hungryhubby: try upgrading to 12.04
<hungryhubby> well i like gnome 2 interface
<hungryhubby> just help me connect to internet
<graingert> hungryhubby: try upgrading to 12.04 and install gnome-panel, or MINT
<graingert> sorry not mint
<sram> I run the shell script to dump mysql it works manually whn it runs in cron the back file size is 0 KB ??? pls help
<lotuspsychje> !cron | sram
<ubottu> sram: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<graingert> hungryhubby: mate
<sram> thanks let me see
<graingert> hungryhubby: http://mate-desktop.org/
<hungryhubby> iam not ready to switch
<hungryhubby> better ill swtich to kde than any other
<hungryhubby> somebody help me
<sram> @lotus 00 01 * * * rusty /home/rusty/rusty-list-files.sh this is my cron
<sram> why it wud nt backup mysql
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  2 weeks left before natty is dead -- what's the content of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<bekks> sram: "wud nt"?
<UTF> what irc client are you all using? irsii?
<hungryhubby> see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258489/
<lotuspsychje> sram: you could try #mysql
<graingert> !patience | hungryhubby
<ubottu> hungryhubby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hungryhubby> MonkeyDust: just tell me what should i do if want to continue with natty
<sram> @ lotus $mysqldump -u $user -p$pass --all-databases > /home/something/mysqlbackup/database_bak$(date '+%y-%m-%d-%T').sql
<sram> manual run works fine
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  what's the content of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hungryhubby> i dont know
<graingert> hungryhubby: ifconfig's been deprecated for a while now
<MonkeyDust> hungryhubby  please collaborate or go somewhere else for assistance
<graingert> hungryhubby: https://dougvitale.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/deprecated-linux-networking-commands-and-their-replacements/#ifconfig
<hungryhubby> how do i wake up my ethernet card....
<graingert> hungryhubby: does it work in a 12.04 live cd?
<graingert> hungryhubby: does it work in an 11.10 live cd?
<graingert> s/cd/usb/
<graingert> g
<hungryhubby> MonkeyDust: see i think i pasted something like auto eth0 inside that file but it doesnt work
<hungryhubby> i dont have 11.10,but i have 12.04
<grandal_prime> has anyone here set up gnome3 2d shell?
<hungryhubby> only working with natty(installed)
<sram> $mysqldump -u $user -p$pass --all-databases > /home/something/mysqlbackup/database_bak$(date '+%y-%m-%d-%T').sql
<sram>  00 01 * * * sram /home/sram/myscript.sh this abv  is my cron its not working
<bekks> sram: Please pastebin the entire script, not just a single line.
<sram> ok
<sram> i did
<bekks> sram: And scramble all passwords before.
<sram> got it
<lotuspsychje> grandal_prime:you mean login into gnome classic?
<hungryhubby> clear
<sram> #!/bin/bash
<sram> #Shell script to backup mysql
<sram> user="root"
<sram> pass="secretuntilnow:)"
<sram> mysql="$(which mysql)"
<FloodBot1> sram: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sram> mysqldump="$(which mysqldump)"
<sram> $mysqldump -u $user -p$pass --all-databases > /home/sram/mysqlbackup/database_bak$(date '+%y-%m-%d-%T').sql
<bekks> !paste > sram
<ubottu> sram, please see my private message
<scsinutz> Are there any tools to create Ubuntu AMI's sort of like Boxgrinder?
<sram> ok bekks that was the script
<bekks> scsinutz: Whats an Ubuntu AMI?
<bekks> sram: Use a pastebin.
<grandal_prime> looks like fedora has it..i cant find anything  for ubntun tough.
<MonkeyDust> scsinutz  what boxgrinder?
<bekks> sram: DO NOT paste it in this channel.
<MonkeyDust> what's*
<scsinutz> "Amazon Machine Image" For EC2
<grandal_prime> lotuspsychje, no i would like the gnome3 interface just thought the animations
<sram> ok bekks
<grandal_prime> withouth the animations i mean
<grandal_prime> grrr and i cant type today
<aditsu> hi, I installed pidgin but when I try to run it I get "pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_media_manager_get_pipeline"
<aditsu> how can I fix it?
<Boreeas> My sound stopped working. I tried rebooting, restarting pulseaudio, reinstalled pulseaudio, but none of that helped. Alsamixer reports nothing as muted, lscpi logs are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258478/
<Boreeas> Does anyone know what to do?
<willdabeast> Boreeas it was working before?
<Boreeas> willdabeast: Yes. The problem came out of nowhere
<Boreeas> It was literally working one moment and the next it was not
<sram> someone can help ??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258535/
<Cyberspaceloa> can someone ubottu me the pastebin choices?
<llutz> sram: check the PATH in crons environment, does it find mysqldump at all?
<sram> yes manually it works
<llutz> sram: check the PATH in crons environment, does it find mysqldump at all?
<llutz> sram: cron NOT manually
<sram> not getting it .... which path
<llutz> sram: $PATH the env-var holding pathes which are needed for "which" to work correctly
<sram> you want me to export the $PATH = which mysqldump ??
<blackgatonegro> Hello, how i update the software keys in Ubuntu? I am getting some "Unauthenticated software sources" errors
<Cyberspaceloa> !paste > Cyberspaceloa
<ubottu> Cyberspaceloa, please see my private message
<fantaghir> blackgatonegro, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<llutz> sram: test your script using "mysqldump="/usr/bin/mysqldump"
<sram> llutz can u edit and paste in in bin
<sram> ok can u edit the script and paste it in bin ...
<sram> lllutz ??
<UTF> ahhh finally got it working
<UTF> yay
<willdabeast> Boreeas I'd just try an older version, see if it is the current version that's causing problems.
<llutz> sram: test this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258553/
<sram> thanks so much llutz i shall test it
<Boreeas> I used to use an older version, just upgrade today. Worked fine both before and after the upgrade
<llutz> sram: pastebin /tmp/cron-path.txt  please after running this cronjob
<willdabeast> Boreeas, I mean it could still be a buggy version, just try the older.
<dlebauer> is there a way to compress a directory but convert symlinks into actual files?
<sram> llutz cat /tmp/cron-path.txt
<sram> ??
<dlebauer> tar -zcvf does not work
<jacta> dlebauer, xzvf :p
<tsimpson> dlebauer: add the -h flag
<willdabeast> Boreeas, or just try rm -r ~/.pulse ~/.pulse-cookie if you don't want to do that yet.
<sram> oh cool llutz $PATH > will go to /tmp/cron-path.txt
<dlebauer> tsimpson tar -zcvfh mydir.tar.gz mydir does gave an error
<blackgatonegro> Possible solutions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258562/
<bekks> dlebauer: Use: tar cvzhf ...
<bekks> Because -f expects the filename as next argument.
<sram> llutz i forgot to tell u that i am non root but i can sudo
<llutz> [19:53:46] <sram>  00 01 * * * sram /home/sram/myscript.sh    <- in what crontab do you have this line? personal-crontab, roots crontab, /etc/crontab /etc/cron.d/whatever ?
<willdabeast> Boreeas any luck?
<Boreeas> willdabeast: After removing .pulse and .pulse-cookie, it doesn't even start anymore
<sram> i tried /etc/crontab sram crontab and root crontab
<Boreeas> Reinstalling now
<sram> crontab starts the script at the scheduled time
<sram> but only a 0 kb file
<llutz> sram: have you tested the script? did it work? what is  the content of /tmp/cron-path.txt?
<brontosaurusrex> 'j #mac
<Boreeas> Nope, no luck at all
<Boreeas> ⟫ pulseaudio --start
<sram> llutz i cant now dont have access
<Boreeas> N: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {c6d35ee0e07c4c729cd949e500000008}unix:/home/malte/.pulse/c6d35ee0e07c4c729cd949e500000008-runtime/native, which appears to be local. Probing deeper.
<Boreeas> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<sram> i can test it tomorrow and let u know if ur here
<willdabeast> Boreeas, do speaker-test in terminal too
<sram> i pretty much figured out what your point is ... shell is unable to get the home path of mysql
<llutz> sram: root and personal crontabs don't use the "user" field, only /etc/crontab and files in /etc/cron.d/ do
<sram> yes correct
<sram> only /etc/crontab runs the script
<willdabeast> Boreeas, once you've reinstalled pulse try pulseaudio --check if you haven't already.
<willdabeast> Boreeas can you hear anything during the speaker-test?
<llutz> sram: i don't read PMs
<Boreeas> Yeah, pink noise
<sram> ok llutz np
<willdabeast> well thats good
<Boreeas> pulseaudio --check gives me nothing. Can't start it either, same error as above
<sram> but i can test it 2mro
<willdabeast> Boreeas type padsp
<bekks> sram: "2mro"?
<willdabeast> did it tell you the error?
<Boreeas> willdabeast: Nothing happens
<Boreeas> pulseaudio -k tells me "no such process". pgrep pulseaudio gives me a pid though
<willdabeast> Boreeas I don't know, at this point I'm just going to try and figure this out with you.
<sram> /opt/mysql/sram/bin/mysql* llutz this is the home path
<drupin> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<llutz> sram: why don't you use the mysql-packages from repos?
<bekks> drupin: When doing what...?
<drupin> i get this error while install or upgrade bekks
<Brewski> Can anyone help me manually compile xserver?
<sram> mysql-packages for what backup ??
<k4r1m> where does unity look for application shortcuts from? I'm trying to find the eclipse shortcut launcher..
<Brewski> I've encountered a bug with touchscreens in portrait mode, http://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/5024/
<llutz> !info mysql-client-5.1 | sram
<ubottu> sram: Package mysql-client-5.1 does not exist in precise
<bekks> drupin: Then provide the complete output of the command you are running in a pastebin, as well as the output of lsb_release -a in a pastebin.
<bekks> !paste | drupin
<ubottu> drupin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<llutz> !info mysql-client-5.5 | sram   why don't you use this or why do you have mysql in /opt/mysql.... ?
<ubottu> sram why don't you use this or why do you have mysql in /opt/mysql.... ?: mysql-client-5.5 (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 7877 kB, installed size 28445 kB
<willdabeast> Boreeas, you could look at http://ptspts.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-disable-pulseaudio-on-ubuntu.html
<k4r1m> anyone?
<sram> llutz its already installed hosted in cloud ... i cant reallt change it even if i would need to
<willdabeast> Boreeas maybe killing it will help. Won't hurt.
<drupin> bekks: does pastebinit takes long time
<bekks> drupin: No.
<DarkStar1> there a difference between md5 and md5-crypt? One is salted one is not?
<drupin> its still reading
<bekks> drupin: In your browser...?
<drupin> terminal
<drupin> i need to enter just pastebinit
<drupin> or something else also
<bekks> drupin: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<bekks> If you just typed pastebinit, you will wait forever.
<drupin> ok
<drupin> yes thats what happened
<drupin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258598/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258601/
<bekks> drupin: Your filesystem is filled up entirely.
<bekks> You have to free up space.
<drupin> opps
<scott_z> I want to install a program that has a list of dependencies. How do I query my system for each dependency and version number?
<drupin> bekks: how you got that?
<bekks> drupin: Actually I just misread the output.
<sram> scott....rpm -ql
<sram> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258535/ bekks any help ?
<bekks> drupin: dpkg: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory  --- what happened to that file?
<tinti> if someone is having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/969359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969359 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "[keyboard]: gnome-settings-daemon consumes 100% cpu (and blinking numlock)" [High,Triaged]
<drupin> i dont know there was a freez a while ago .. its installed in the USB
<ryan_> gia
<bekks> drupin: Did you delete it?
<drupin> nope
<ryan_> giati o firefox ine aglika se eliniko ubuntu
<scott_z> sram: I tried that. 'rpm -ql python' says that python is not installed but i know that it is as I can run python. Any other ideas?
<drupin> shall i do a revocer os file system bekks
<drupin> recover
<bekks> drupin: Please provide the output of ls -lha /var/lib/dpkg/ in a pastebin
<glebihan> sram, scott_k : rpm ?? on ubuntu ??
<bekks> glebihan: Sure, it exists :)
<drupin> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258617/
<glebihan> bekks, yes, sure...
<bekks> glebihan: Why shouldnt rpm work on ubuntu - just because it isnt the default package manager?
<drupin> bekks: thanks for quick paste bin.. its easy to paste now
<glebihan> bekks, come on...
<ryan_> giati o firefox ine aglika se eliniko ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> rpm is in the repos, didnt know that myself
<bekks> drupin: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/available-old /var/lib/dpkg/available
<sram> bekks any help on http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258535/
<glebihan> scott_k, apt-cache depends <packagename> will list the dependencies
<bekks> glebihan: Come on what? Prove me I am wrong that rpm a) does not exist on Ubuntu and b) does not work on Ubuntu.
<sram> scott what is it UB | RH | FD ?
<glebihan> scott_k, or "apt-cache show <packagename>"
<drupin> done bekks
<bekks> sram: Replace $mysqldump with the full path of the binary and do not use "which".
<bekks> drupin: Now the error should be gone.
<glebihan> bekks, I'm not saying, I'm saying it's stupid to use rpm on ubuntu and that it can only lead to problems (especially for someone who doesn't know what he's doing)
<drupin> ok let me try
<bekks> glebihan: No one said it would be a good idea to use rpm - but technically it works :)
<sram> ok bekks any other
<sram> sugg..
<glebihan> bekks, as I said, sure...
<bekks> sram: Try that. After that, we can discuss it again.
<sram> :)
<scott_z> glebihan: thanks, returns too much info but I can sort thru it to find what I need
<sram> bekks ..cant try now will suerly try later and let u know...if ur here
<glebihan> scott_k, the "Depends" line in "apt-cache show <packagename>" should show just what you need
<machicola> is it normal that when i do ifconfig i have no ip address for eth0
<MonkeyDust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258623/ <-- RPM
<machicola> and why is that
<machicola> i thought eth0 = network card
<Ironsight> Umm, I bought torchlight, and it fails on update every time, anyone else getting this issue?
<sram> bekks  qq ...why the same script works manual run and backupdump is fine ???
<drupin> bekks: thankeee .. how you remember this steps....
<llutz>  sram because $PATH is different in cron environment
<trism> Ironsight: fails in what way? what error do you get?
<sram> ah ok..
<frankblax> 12.04 LTS, LTSP scenario: when several users try to print from Gedit, the icon printer disappears: closing/opening Gedit and the icon appears again. Any hint? Thanks
<sram> so cron was the culprit
<BluesKaj> Ironsight, what's torchlight?
<sram> i just worked on script 5 hours doing nothing ...just running it moe than 10 + times
<trism> BluesKaj: one of the games from the humble indie bundle that you can download in the software-center
<sram> now the tweak is clear ....thanks llutz and bekks
<Ironsight> trying to pastebin this...
<sram> long live irc..
<bekks> drupin: I am dealing with Linux/Unix for more than a decade now ;)
<hypershock> this is weird, all of my symlinks to non-linux filesystems that I used to have privileges to are all suddenly read only. did something change in the last update to cause this?
<Ironsight> trism http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=9758
<TheQ> Hi, my tty is kind of distorted. I once tried to change its resolution to native 1680x1050 but this seems to have caused some problems and now its unreadable as its only dots and lines, Any idea how I can repair it? (Ubuntu Lucid)
<Smrtz> Hey, I'm trying to connect to my schools wireless, but it's not working, the password authentication box keeps popping up.  I know I'm putting the right info in.  The school makes you download a client if your on windows, but says there's native Linux support. Can someone help me?
<trism> Ironsight: looks like the new package is buggy, something like: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/torchlight_1.0+2012+09+26-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb; should work
<Ironsight> could it be a bad download?
<bekks> Smrtz: How is authentication down - using WPA2-EAP?
<Smrtz> bekks, how can I check?
<bekks> Smrtz: By reading the setup instructions provided by your school.
<trism> Ironsight: no the package is kinda broken, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/210224 I'm looking for a bug but I don't know where (if anywhere) those kinds of apps report their issues on launchpad
<drupin> bekks: yes . within seconds u nailed it.. m just doing from 4 years..
<sram> smrtz no client is required to hook into wifi
<sram> on win
<bekks> sram: Thats wrong, in general. :)
<Smrtz> bekks, I don't have them, I'm in edit connectino settings, and it's WPA and WPA2 Enterprise with Tunneled TLS, but that could be wrong.  I've never edited this.
<Smrtz> scram, yes it is.
<mapu> having an issue with an error Ubuntu 12.04, apache error PEAR XML_RPC class
<mrkuchbhi> hi ... i am trying to use two monitors...which i configure them such that they are next to each other horizontally...there is no prob..however when my one monitor is above the other...title bar in the monitor below is hidden under the main menu ... i can see just part of the title bar..not the whole thing....how could i fix this?
<AMfish> Dots and lines,Morse code .
<bekks> sram: Having Cisco Wifis, and using WPA2-EAP, you have to have their client.
<mapu> xml_rpc and xml_rpc2 installed via apt-get
<sram> bekks on windws there is a service called wireless zero config
<sram> even for cisco
<bekks> sram: You have no clue what WPA2 EAP is ment to be, dont you?
<Smrtz> bekks, I have the certificate, and it's set to inner authentication: PAP
<sram> i know wht these wep wpa are
<Smrtz> scram, you're wrong... http://studentwireless.cnu.edu/
<bekks> sram: Then please stop providing false information unless you know what EAP means.
<Smrtz> heh, ghost_of_greedo, nice nick...
<carli2> hi. youtube-dl got outdated. is there a newer version I can get?
<WeThePeople> is there a irc for gparted
<WeThePeople> ?
<signornessuno> hi anyone use hotmail? i have a problem configuring the smtp server
<MonkeyDust> sram  i guess avahi is similar to zeroconfig
<Smrtz> bekks, I have to go, thanks for attempting to help..
<elec29a> hi is the macbookpro network card working with the ndis driver or howto ? does someone know ?
<sram> bekks i never knew that wifi needs a s/w
<bekks> sram: Because there are more capabilities for wifi than you are using at home.
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: /msg alis list *gparted*
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: that should give you a list of any gparted related chans
<Ironsight> signornessuno, don't you have to pay for smtp access?
<signornessuno> Ironsight: this is new for me, pay what? from the web i can send email but i can't configure slypheed
<WeThePeople> cyberspaceloa, where would those names be located at?
<Ironsight> signornessuno, it's been a while since I used hotmail, and last time I did, if you wanted smtp access, you had to pay
<MonkeyDust> Ironsight  guess your question is offtopic
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: I'm not sure I understand your question. Are you asking where the list appears in your IRC client?
<Ironsight> MonkeyDust, not my question :)
<WeThePeople> yers
<WeThePeople> yes
<MonkeyDust> signornessuno  ^^
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: Um, what client are you using?
<WeThePeople> xchat
<signornessuno> Ironsight: i hate microsoft for this
<palomer> hello, I'd like to run a sequence of commands and stop at the first one that fails
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: I'm not too sure then. Did an extra tab or something pop up?
<palomer> and I don't want to have to have a long chain of &&
<WeThePeople> no
<sram>  bekks i installed it and saw there are many options other than the hme wifi
<palomer> I'd like to put all the commands in a single file
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: navigate to wherever private messages go to in xchat
<bekks> sram: Thats what I said...
<mrkuchbhi> hi...i am on ubuntu 10.04... having problems when configuring two displays ... prob is on the main display..the title bar hides under the main menu..note that it does not disappear ... i can see part of it..it just hides most of it under the main menu .. how could i fix this?
<sram> true
<WeThePeople> cyberspaceloa, what client you using
<MonkeyDust> palomer  better ask in #bash
<rtaibah> Hello guys, I am having trouble with running dislocker. A Linux util that decrypts Microsoft's bitlocker encrypted drives. Anybody have experience in dislocker?
<palomer> thanks
<webjocky> had 10.04LTS. Did updates to 12.04LTS. Blank screen upon reboot after POST... any thoughts?
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: I'm using irssi. I queried alis and I didn't see any gparted related channels on freenode
<bekks> rtaibah: Just ask your question, instead of asking wether someone has the knowledge you are searching for. :)
<WeThePeople> cyberspaceloa, its 'parted' on freenode, the 'g' is for gui
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: I'm aware of that. You asked for gparted related channel
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | webjocky
<ubottu> webjocky: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Cyberspaceloa> WeThePeople: anyways, I'm way offtopic now, so good luck to you
<WeThePeople> ok just fyi ing
<WeThePeople> thanks
<webjocky> thanks, I'll check it out!
<xx13x13> hi every body did you know irc chat for backtrack linux
<MonkeyDust> xx13x13  type /join #backtrack-linux
<rtaibah> Basically according to the man pages of dislocker, I should run dislocker-file but I only have dislocker in /usr/bin http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/45/idpl/18547941/numer/1/nazwa/dislocker
<xx13x13> thanks
<MonkeyDust> rtaibah  that's a redhat package
<mads-> Does anyone know how to make chrome open fullscreen from commandline?
<rtaibah> MonkeyDust: I know, those are just the man pages. I installed it on Ubuntu http://www.hsc.fr/ressources/outils/dislocker/download/
<MonkeyDust> rtaibah  actually, if it's not in the repos, it's not supported here, better contact the maintainer
<TLoT> rtaibah, you should use whatever support resources are available for that program, rather than ask here for something that's not in the repos so therefore most wouldn't see/use.
<Boreeas> willdabeast: Sorry, it froze my computer and I had to reboot. Following the article you gave me worked, I have sound again.
<MonkeyDust> Boreeas  how did you do it
<Boreeas> However, I can't figure out how to adjust my volume anymore. The keyboard keys don't react anymore, and the volume icon on the screen disappeared, too
<Boreeas> MonkeyDust: Disabled pulseaudio. I guess it's using ALSA directly now
<webjocky> ubottu: nomodeset did the trick for me, thanks a bunch for the quick response & the link
<ubottu> webjocky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * webjocky feels like a tard and should hang out here more...
<kendall_> I have been trying to get a quote for server support but no one has called or emailed.  Is there a US phone number I could call?
<TLoT> kendall_, server support from... canonical?
<kendall_> yes
<TheLordOfTime> kendall_, http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=41_39
<TheLordOfTime> kendall_, the various types of "Ubuntu Advantage" server stuff can be found there, review them all carefully.
<webjocky> wow, Ubuntu server support is really priced reasonably.
<TheLordOfTime> i assume you'd want "advanced" for the coverage range, kendall_
<TheLordOfTime> webjocky, depending on the coverage type you need, but its easier to just learn how to admin a server yourself (IMO) rather than spend lots of money per year for enterprise-class support.
<webjocky> TheLordOfTime, I completely agree. Was just commenting on the asking price.
<TheLordOfTime> webjocky, :)
<webjocky> BluesKaj: thanks for the nomodeset info. That did help with the inital corrupt splash screen, but after that I still have a blank screen.
<kendall_> yes ubuntu advantage standard server
<gatuus> Hello, How can configure eth0, eth1 nics with statics ip's??
<BluesKaj> webjocky, did you try the recovery kernel in grub , choose repair broken packages in the dialog , then reboot
<brightsparks> I want to add a pci adapter card to my computer that will allow me to connect 2 sata drives and one one ATA/IDE drive internally and an eSata drive externally. The card comes with a cd with drivers on it. Says it's compatible with windoz and Mac-I suppose the drivers will be no good for linux but can I still connect and set up the card on a linux system?
<webjocky> BluesKaj: haven't tried anything yet. I'm still pretty green @ Ubuntu or any *nix for that matter. Trying the recovery kernel now...
<scooty_puff> what is the best partition type if the partition is only going to be used for storage?
<gatuus> Hello, How can configure eth0  static ip?
<gatuus> ipv4
<gatuus> i'm using ubuntu servetr
<gatuus> ..ver
<llutz> gatuus: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gatuus> llutz: ok
<ner0x> Working on a terrible old ubuntu computer ( I believe ). How can I confirm and then upgrade the system?
<jrib> Agalloch: hmm, anyway to try without putty?
<gatuus> jrib: another ssh client gui?? or even the oldy telnet??
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, esata to sata is basically just plug 'n play , I just connected the esata to sata external drive directly to the mobo ..no card needed unless you have no sata connections on the mobo , the card will allow you to connect the IDE drive to sata on the mobo if you have them
<a_b0y> i want to know that too, how do you set up ssh :)
<ner0x> ssh? linux to linux?
<macmartine> How can I run a command from within a init.d script as a different user? I tried su $APP_USER -c "$CMD"
<a_b0y> sftp
<ner0x> a_b0y: You have to use sftp?
<tyler_d> a_b0y: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jclbrt> hey all quick question about the ls command
<BluesKaj> ner0x, how old is the OS and the pc
<Rahoul> @macmartine you can use sudo -u user "command"
<a_b0y> i am using filezilla
<tyler_d> !ask | jclbrt
<ubottu> jclbrt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ner0x> BluesKaj: PC is pretty old. OS, not sure, not the original. Not familiar enough with the innards of ubuntu to tell.
<Rahoul> do a file and include it in /etc/init.d then give it chmod u+x permissions and then enable it on startup using rcconf and thatts it
<ner0x> BluesKaj: Wait, I'll check the apt sources.
<a_b0y> actually which is the best simple html text editor?
<bekks> !poll | a_b0y
<ubottu> a_b0y: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jclbrt> i've parsed the an ls output to a text file called filelist located in the same directory as where i am running ls. "ls > filelist"
<jrib> gatuus: you are Agalloch ?  My suggestion was for him to try something other than putty :)
<ner0x> Lot of newbs in here today. :-)
<jclbrt> how ever it also displays the file "filelist" in there how do i exclude that one directory
<jrib> jclbrt: what is your final goal?
<ner0x> jclbrt: man ls.
<gatuus> jrib: sorry
<jclbrt> to create a file called filelist that has the entire output of ls
<webjocky> ner0x: I represent that remark!
<ner0x> a_b0y: Look at something called vim. Channel is #vim. Great editor.
<BluesKaj> ner0x, open a terminal , lsb_release -a
<jclbrt> but the filelist has to be in the same f folder
<Andr3as> simple html editor? SciTE ftw!
<ner0x> BluesKaj: No need to get any more info. The admins changed it to debian without me knowing. Nubs...
<ner0x> webjocky: You are entitled to your opinion. :-)
<jrib> gatuus: I just don't want to give you bad advice!
<gatuus> ok
<gatuus> well now
<webjocky> ner0x: I'd hope so. The internets that I come from are kinda free in that regard.
<gatuus> I've edited /etc/network/interfaces.. now what? service networking restart?? or something?
<ner0x> webjocky: There are different internets!?
<ner0x> :-)
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: er right. So you're saying I can just connect an external sata disk directly to my motherboard. Yes I suppose I could do that. But since there are only 2 sata connections on my oldish mobo it would be nice if I could add the pci card with the extra sata connections etc. which returns us to the question of the drivers...(is it possible to install windows drivers on linux using wine?)?
<webjocky> ner0x: haven't you hears? China has their own, Iran is starting their own... so yes! :P
<webjocky> *heard
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, I doubt you'll need any drivers , it should just pnp , like a I said
<ner0x> webjocky: Fair enough. Guess it depends on your definition. lol
<webjocky> ner0x: as would anything else?
<ner0x> webjocky: Are you always this combative? lol
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: ok. sounds hopeful lol. So why does it come with windows drivers if it's plug n play then?
<mfb_> hi
<mfb_> is there anybody
<webjocky> ner0x: heh, sorry to come across that way. I'm just stongly opinionated & got too much sleep last night :)
<ner0x> webjocky: No worries. I always get hate for the newb comments. lol
<BluesKaj> brightsparks, covering their backsides ...just my opinion :)
<brightsparks> BluesKaj: lol ok thanks.
<webjocky> ner0x: newb comments make me feel welcome - especially when they come AFTER help :P
<ner0x> webjocky: We were all newbs at one time.
<Hatori> wew
<brian2040> Yep, we all were.
<ner0x> webjocky: Consider yourself lucky, when I started I had a dial-up connection.
<ner0x> Plus, I find new things I never used all the time.
<ner0x> cron for example. Never had a use for it, now I needed it. lol
<webjocky> ner0x: yeah, I guess the only guy that was never a Linux n00b is Linus Torvalds...
<ner0x> webjocky: Of course he was. When he started writing it. :-)
<webjocky> ner0x: are you always this combative?
<webjocky> BluesKaj: repair broken packages did the trick - thanks for teaching me to fish.
<haso> .
<willdabeast> Boreeas so did it work?
<cwkomando> http://192.168.1.7:8080/JenifferLopezSexTape/
<Froward> Hey, what's that open source font that starts with Uni.. something. It's for all OSes, it has emphasis on displaying all the weird unicode characters.
<ner0x> webjocky-afk: I prefer authoritative.
<llutz> too dumb to spam...
<bekks> cwkomando: oh how you failed... Class C network. :P
<Boreeas> willdabeast: More or less. Looks like I will have to write my own program to get bindings with the media keys thought. Thanks a lot!
<willdabeast> Boreeas no problem, you can probably go into the config file though and change those bindings unless you've tried that.
<Boreeas> willdabeast: Config file of what? Pulseaudio is disabled now, and ALSA doesn't offer media key bindings, I think?
<BluesKaj> Boreeas, the pulaeaudio daemon will continue to run and interfere until it's conf file is purged
<Hatori> why?
<Boreeas> BluesKaj: Yeah, the article I followed told me how to disable the autospawn. Since I had to restart anyway, pulseaudio is no longer running
<BluesKaj> Boreeas, ok , cqause it can be a pita
<BluesKaj> Boreeas,  just hope you can get webaudio to work without pulse
<edgy> Hi, in grub.cfg there is kernel argument "recovery", where is this documented?
<Boreeas> webaudio? Well, youtube seems to work fine, that's pretty much all I need for sound on the web :P
<Nentify> Hello, I'm pretty new to Ubuntu and have a small question. I've installed Java, and want to open all .jar's with Java by default. However, it's not on the "Open With" list. How can I add it to the list and/or open .jar's with it by default?
<Nentify> You probably get this a lot, but thanks in advance. :)
<BluesKaj> Boreeas, ok , what's your sound card , because I've been looking for a way out of using pulse , but wbaudio fails on my system without it
<blz> What is the command-line equivalent of changing an audio output in the Sound Settings menu?
<tozen> Nentify, use ubuntu-tweak
<blz> !ubuntu-tweak
<BluesKaj> wbaudio=webaudio
<Nentify> !ubuntu-tweak
<blz> Nentify, nothing to be gained from ubottu on this one =)  Just know that ubuntu-tweak isn't officially supported
<Nentify> Alright
<blz> Nentify, that said, I use it and I've had nothing but success with it
<Nentify> Thanks for the reply, much appreciated :)
<blz> You got it =)
<tozen> blz, this isnt a problem
<blz> tozen, what isn't a problem?
<tozen> blz, ubuntu-tweak officiali supported that isnt a problem
<blz> tozen, so?
<tozen> *not supported
<blz> tozen, I don't see your point =)
<bercik1> Hi
<Boreeas> BluesKaj: Some NVIDIA HDA controller
<tozen> blz, nener mind ;)
<blz> haha okay
<bercik1> I have got some problems installing ATi driver 12.9 manually on Ubuntu 12.10. fglrxinfo displays GLX. Any ideas please?
<Nentify> Got it working, thanks blz :)
<blz> Nentify, np!  Good to hear!
<OerHeks> !quantal | bercik1
<ubottu> bercik1: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Nentify> On to my next issue, haha. When I start up Minecraft, the screen is just black. >.<
<Nentify> java version "1.7.0_07"
<Nentify> I doubt this is the right place for that however
<utopik> hi !
<blz> is xbmcbuntu supported here?
<utopik> What is the ubuntu / kubuntu gui installer project ?
<blz> What is the command-line equivalent of changing an audio output in the Sound Settings menu?  I have a headless system and I'd like to set my USB speakers as the default output.  In a graphical system, I would just select them from a list of output devices in the Sound Settings menu
<utopik> maybe try with alsamixer
<blz> utopik, hmm ok.  I'll look that over
<blz> although this looks more like a plain-old mixer...
<OerHeks> blz alsamixer, and hit F6 to change audio device
<MonkeyDust> blz  there's also #xbmc-linux
<howdypartner> Howdy all. I set up a small lan and I have a client that can ping the server through the switch but I can't seem to get it to access the internet. Do I have to do some port forwarding on the server or ?
<blz> MonkeyDust, yeah but it's deader than freddy mercury...
<Frozenlock> Heya folks! I want to take an old desktop computer and make a server with it. I already have a dvd with ubuntu desktop, but should I use the ubuntu server instead? Is there a big difference?
<MonkeyDust> Frozenlock  server has no GUI by default -- the dvd is a, installer, not live
<MonkeyDust> Frozenlock  and i guess LAMP is installed by default
<MonkeyDust> and the partitions are used differently
<Frozenlock> Hmm so if I want a GUI I should go with desktop. Is there major drawbacks I should be aware off?
<blz> Frozenlock, you almost certainly want the desktop version
<blz> Frozenlock, if you wanted the server install, you'd know exactly why =)
<Frozenlock> blz: good point
<blz> Frozenlock, And that's a good general rule for ubuntu/linux
<unless> Hello guys!
<unless> If I have a ssh doubt related question can I ask here?
<utopik> what is the gui installer for ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> unless  i use ssh, let's hear it
<auronandace> utopik: ubiquity
 * guntbert needed three tries to parse MonkeyDust's statement correctly :-)
<utopik> auronandace: Thank you !
<griff> anyone there?
<guntbert> griff: just about 1640 people. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<griff> well i have a Xubuntu question
<seednode> Alright, shoot.
<griff> but I think most everyone in Xubuntu is idle
<masterofpoen_> hi
<unless> MonkeyDust, I am accessing my remote server and I need to run from inside it a ssh localhost. I did generate a public key and renamed it to authorized_keys but it still asking me for password from a semite connection point of view.
<Sidewinder> !details | griff
<ubottu> griff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<griff> Well you see.... I was given an Asus Eee, and it operates on Xubuntu
<Sidewinder> griff, All on one line, if possible. :)
<griff> And I was hoping to change OS's since I don't even know where to begin on Linux
<griff> kk
<WindBuntu> griff please state the hardware on the ee
<MonkeyDust> unless  that's beyond me, maybe ask in #ubuntu-server or in ##networking
<guntbert> griff: what is "a semite connection point of view"?
<unless> MonkeyDust, ok, thank you.
<griff> So; Asus Eee 900A, can't use Linux to save my life - even with all the internet tutorials, I have windows on a USB ready to boot, but I cannot seem to get anywhere. As far as hardware, I would not know where to begin
<joobie> guys what is the ip route command that shows the counters against each route? so i can see the number of packets that matched the route??
<guntbert> griff: sorry, I mistyped, was not intened for you
<qwitwa> You only have a Master Boot Record if you already had Windows installed, right? If so, how do you create one in a virtualbox virtual hard drive?
<guntbert> unless: what is "a semite connection point of view"?
<auronandace> qwitwa: you don't need to create one in vbox
<auronandace> qwitwa: the mbr is entirely seperate from the os
<unless> guntbert, good question, probably a mispel.
<griff> I'm assuming through the Linux command propt "Terminal"
<tritonx> what is the channel for the upcoming version's support ?
<BenHur> how comes that diff find so many differences after an rsync?
<auronandace> tritonx: #ubuntu+1
<tritonx> ty
<gordonjcp> griff: What exactly are you trying to do?
<griff> Change to Windows ;/
<BenHur> :P
<griff> and i know you guys hate hearing that
<auronandace> griff: go to ##windows
<griff> well okay
<griff> thanks anyways guys
<cukymonster> hi there people!
<gordonjcp> griff: oh, no idea, I've never tried it
<gordonjcp> griff: what on?
<tritonx> everyone is sleeping in ubuntu+1 , anyone running 12.10 and having problem with mp3 and gmusicbrowser ?
<auronandace> tritonx: don't ask here
<unless> guntbert, I meant from a remote connection point of view
<cukymonster> me triton
<guntbert> unless: sorry, I wanted to try to help you but my connection is somewhat flaky today - Good luck!
<BlueWolf> Hi, I want to download Ubuntu 12.04 but I don't know what to get Desktop CD or Alternate install CD what is the big difference?
<tritonx> get Desktop
<tritonx> ignore alternate
<bekks> BlueWolf: The different installer.
<BlueWolf> What should I get overall?
<tritonx> only if you have problem with desktop
<BlueWolf> What's so special about alternative?
<tritonx> I dont even know
<tritonx> never had to use it
<OerHeks> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tritonx> ie, the same damn thing
<tritonx> alternate might not have the livecd mode
<BlueWolf> Well I have 10.04 and I don't know weather it's Desktop or Alternate?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: You should be good with the desktop liveISO - it has a dual benefit. Later, you can reuse the ISO image written to a USB stick as a bootable live environment you can plug into any USB-bootable PC
<Rizon> digame
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Just the person I needed to talk too, I'm thinking of getting 12.04 like you suggested now I just need to figure out which is best Desktop or Alternate.
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Desktop - for the reasons I outlined above :)
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok, just wanted to make sure because downloading something here with my internet is best to be sure ;-)
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: can you think of a good reason why you'd want alternate?
<WeThePeople> once i have chroot into 10.04, what commands will come after chroot /mnt ??
<WeThePeople> to install grub
<BlueWolf> gordonjcp: Well to be honest I don't know the difference and I don't even know what I am using for my 10.04
<gordonjcp> BlueWolf: then you want desktop ;-)
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I understand... 36kbs wasn't it?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: assuming sda is the ubuntu drive
<TJ-> BlueWolf: The live or alternative installers are the only difference - the final installed system is identical
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Yip, I could get the 2Mbps unlimited but that will cost $200. Ok got it
<TJ-> BlueWolf Desktop/Live installer is all graphical. Alternate is text-only, so will work on some video cards that are problematic for the GUI
<BlueWolf> TJ-: How can I see what my ubuntu is?
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: don't forget minimal :)
<WeThePeople> bluewolf, lsb_release
<BlueWolf> WeThePeople: No LSB modules are available? what does this mean?
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: I was helping BlueWolf earlier - he is on a very slow network connection in Zimbabwe, so he is getting the ISO via a torrent, so he can install offline
<WeThePeople> bluewolf, lsb_release -a
<tryy3> is it normal that ubuntu desktop is susing 1gb/16gb with out having any extra stuff running?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: It's 10.04 Lucid amd64
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<BlueWolf> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<BlueWolf> Release:	10.04
<BlueWolf> Codename:	lucid
 * TJ- is telepathic :p
<BlueWolf> TJ-: How do you know? :D
<WeThePeople> women
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I asked you for "uname -a" earlier, remember? that gave me enough to know
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Sneaky! :D Wish I was that cleaver.
<shivam> i want to install ubuntu with win7 already on it what should i do??
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: makes sense
<shivam> is there a problem that could occur
<dr_willis> shivam:  resize the windows install. making a unallocated space for linux to partion/install to.
<dr_willis> shivam:  or get a 2nd hard drive. :)
<BlueWolf> TJ-: So is mine Desktop or Alternative?
<ActionParsnip> shivam: use Win7 to resize the NTFS partition (after running a full backup)
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Desktop and Alternate are just different versions of the installer - they install the exact same system
<ActionParsnip> shivam: then install Ubuntu to the new freed space (leave it unpartitioned)
<TJ-> BlueWolf Desktop/Live installer is all graphical. Alternate is text-only, so will work on some video cards that are problematic for the GUI
<shivam> it not alowing to shrink the primary partition for making space for ubuntu
<nicola> ciaoo
<tritonx> easier and safest way is to get another drive, they are so cheap theses days
<shivam> yup..
<dr_willis> shivam:  'it' being what exactly?
<shivam> it means the windows
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok got it. :-)
<shivam> actually i ahve a lenovo Z580 and may be there is soe restiction to do it
<dr_willis> shivam:  its possible your windows install has 4 primary partions and  that can be an issue. I suggest getting a gparted live cd. and see ing exactly how your HD is organized. or use gparted from a ubuntu live cd
<ActionParsnip> shivam: you could use wubi, its an ok try-before-you-buy
<shivam> thanks dr_wills
<dr_willis> shivam:  you can install/run ubuntu from a decent sized usb flash drive also.
<shivam> wubi is good!
<BlueWolf> TJ-: What's your opinion of 12.04 compared to 10.04? Because I don't like Unity.
<dr_willis> wubi is not 'good' it can be very much a pain.
<ActionParsnip> shivam: its ok as a tester, as a long term solution it stinks
<shivam> how???
<tryy3> is it normal that ubuntu desktop is susing 1gb/16gb with out having any extra stuff running?
<ActionParsnip> shivam: how what?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: are you sure its using 1Gb?
<dr_willis> wubi is very fragile, prone to breaking, and can be impossible to upgrade properly. if the windows install dies or breaks.. so can your linux install.
<ardchoille> BlueWolf: you can install gnome-shell and use the gnome classic fallback on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<tryy3> ActionParsnip last time i checked ye
<dr_willis> shivam:  no need to PM me.
<TJ-> BlueWolf:  I stayed on 10.04 for that reason until 12.04 was released as an LTS. It took me about a month to overcome my dislike of Unity dumbing-down everything. I still get frustrated but I'm living with it for now
<tryy3> k hold on, though iam running a mc server now so it might be more then 1gb now but...
<dr_willis> shivam:  i would reccomend using Virtualbox over using WUBI.
<G3n3r0> shivam: Wubi is slower and more vulnerable to hard resets.
<dr_willis> shivam:  or just install to a decent sized usb flash drive. 16gb+ is plenty.
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  TJ- I use fallback/classic , it's very similar to gnome2
<shivam> yup.. i will do that a 16gb would do i think
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: I like the look of Unity, but I don't like how it has removed functionality
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Well I tried 11.04 once and it was so buggy. Is there any other good linux out there besides mint?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: But I can't support people if I don't use it extensively myself
<tryy3> ActionParsnip http://pastebay.net/1149116
<bekks> BlueWolf: Ubuntu. Currently, we're at 12.04
<MonkeyDust> BlueWolf  "good" depends on what you like
<tryy3> ActionParsnip its using double ram when mc server is running :S
<WindBuntu> 12.04 really works nice
<Cyberspaceloa> BlueWolf: there's tons of great distros out there by all accounts
<MaTachi> I can do everything I want from a desktop in Unity, so I think it fits me perfectly
<TJ-> BlueWolf: That's a question that everyone will have a different answer for. Best thing is, try them and see
<Cyberspaceloa> BlueWolf: and as MonkeyDust points out, it really does depend on what you specifically want
<shivam> why should one move from windows to ubuntu???
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: yeah, using 2Gb RAM
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Something Like Ubuntu?
<achandra> drussell, ping
<ActionParsnip> shivam: if they want to try something new
<ActionParsnip> shivam: if ubuntu does what you need
<tryy3> ActionParsnip and i allcolated 2gb for the server but i belive it only using like 500mb-1gb ram
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ek lots of downloading for trying :D
<WindBuntu> i tired them all and ubutu is the best by far, but the k3b disk burner works better than brasero.
<TJ-> My issue with Unity is it is such a pain when you're using multiple HD screens with lots of applications running simultaneously in different parts of the viewport, and keep having to chase to the top to use menus... Or the wrong menu is there because a different application has the focus so you have to click on the one you're looking at
<ardchoille> shivam: central package repository, Linux is more stable as well as more secure. Linux is free to download, install on multiple machines and share with others. If you don't like something you can grab the source code and change it.
<shivam> i have heard that computer geeks use linux
<MonkeyDust> shivam  why does one guy drive this car and guy another car?
<TJ-> BlueWolf: Yeah :) You'll have to find a local outlet of Linux distro CDs!
<MonkeyDust> shivam  why does one guy drive this car and that guy another car?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: run:  top -n 1 | less    see what is using the resources
<TJ-> shivam: You calling me a geek? :p
<MonkeyDust> to geek or not to geek
<ActionParsnip> shivam: its not, its user friendly. Its just different
<BlueWolf> TJ-: There are none here :)
<ActionParsnip> shivam: the ignorant say its for geeks
<MonkeyDust> shivam  start here http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<ardchoille> BlueWolf: Distrowatch indexes tons of linux distros so you can read about them to get an idea of what they provide
<shivam> yup may be u r correct but i would like u to clarify it!!
<shivam> ttj
<TJ-> BlueWolf: I still don't see what's so pejorative about the word 'geek' - I quite like it!
<ardchoille> TJ-: same
<TJ-> shivam: :p
<BlueWolf> shivam: Take note of your ignorance. :)
<morbo3000> i have a problem with flash on my ubuntu computer. i just did a clean install of 12. my son is using it for online school which requires flash. it doesn't work in either chromium or firefox. i've done all the terminal gymnastics i found online and can't make it work. including flash-fix or whatever it is called. when it goes to a page that needs flash, it just shows white where it should be. not the missing plug puzzle piece. or black.
<morbo3000> just blank. any ideas what's going on and how to fix?
<MonkeyDust> shivam  and here are some nice case studies http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/business.html
<shivam> i dnt think geek is pejorative
<shivam> so please dont misinterpret
<ActionParsnip> shivam: my girlfriends mum who works in Asda (walmart to americans) and she uses Unity and has no issues
<BlueWolf> TJ-: I agree, Geek sounds good
<ActionParsnip> shivam: why not try it, rather than asking.....
<TJ-> I enjoy Linux primarily because - unlike Windows and OSX - when something goes wrong I can open the hood, take it all apart, look at the blueprints and constructions diagrams, replace parts with ones I've made myself, and put it all back together again without someone tutting at me or sucking their breathe through their teeth!
<ardchoille> "geek" is kind of an honor to acquire, IMHO
<tryy3> ActionParsnip http://pastebay.net/1149117
<MonkeyDust> "geek my nerd"
<WindBuntu> morbo3000, install flash from the ubuntu software center
<shivam> Tj agreed!
<ardchoille> TJ-: if Linux ran the airlines..
<Nick__> I'm having trouble with the GUI in the Ubuntu Desktop 64 bit installer
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ya I hated Windows, the only reason I have it is to play my games
<TJ-> I used to run companies that specialised in remote and on-site Windows support. It was awful sometimes because as programmers we could deduce where bugs were, but we couldn't fix them, and we couldn't force MS to fix them or persuade them to set them as higher priority.
<morbo3000> windbuntu: i've done that. installed. uninstalled. logged out. installed the beta.
<tritonx> cant wait for linux steam !!!!
<tritonx> no more windows
<WindBuntu> morbo3000, are you using ubuntu 12.04?
<gordonjcp> shivam: regarding the technicality of users, my mum was able to install 11.04 on her laptop, and she's so non-technical I've had to do a 480-mile round trip to reset a circuit breaker at her house
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: top -n 1 | less
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: not sure where '&#9474;' came from
<TJ-> gordonjcp: You just need a very long piece of string :p
<BlueWolf> tritonx: linux steam?
<shivam> i agree
<TJ-> gordonjcp: And a robot to pull it... to fulfil the geek in you
<tritonx> we will have a steam client soon , = games , lots of games,
<gordonjcp> TJ-: heh
<tryy3> ActionParsnip i got a swedish keyboard so i tryed do the  | with alt command didn't work that well :P
<morbo3000> windbuntu:i'm away from the box at the moment. but i downloaded what was available on the website. downloaded the disc image. burned it and installed.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: So have you earned the word Geek, I think so the same way I have earned the word a pain! :)
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/steam-for-linux-to-arrive-in-a-few-days
<WindBuntu> did youinstall ubuntu restricted extras morbo3000
<morbo3000> so i assume it is 12.04. i also ran all the updates.
<morbo3000> windbuntu: yes.
<WindBuntu> are you on a desktop or laptop
<tryy3> ActionParsnip http://pastebay.net/1149119 there you go...
<Nick__> When I try to install Ubuntu 64 bit Desktop, I get the the first menu okay, but using any of the options just brings up a screen with lines.  I tried it on two different PC's.  Can anyone help me out?
<ardchoille> morbo3000: is the computer running noscript in the web browser?
<morbo3000> ardchoile: you've stumped me. i'm a novice. what's that.
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Sweet
<unsobill> hey guys how would i troubleshoot random freezeups on my 12.4 ?
<MonkeyDust> morbo3000  it's a browse plugin
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Once again I am obliged to thank you for you help ;-)
<MonkeyDust> browser*
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: scroll down and you can see the mem use and cpu use of each process
<TJ-> Nick__: Did you do a checksum of the CD after burning it and compare with the web-site checksums to ensure the image isn't corrupted?
<WindBuntu> under DETAILS check the version of ubuntu you are running morbo3000
<ardchoille> morbo3000: noscript is an extension for firefox that disallows javascript until the user allows them, this will stop flash video from playing. check and see if noscript is installed in the web browser
<Smrtz> Hey, I'm trying to connect to a WPA2 Enterprise network with tunneled TLS, but it's not working, it just asks for my password, then tries for about 30 seconds, and asks again, but I know the info is right, can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> BlueWolf: I'll believe it when I see it
<Smrtz> please*
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Agreed!
<TJ-> shivam: We like to keep support in the channel so others can give input from their own knowledge, unless it gets very intense and complicated
<BlueWolf> MonkeyDust: Thanks for your help.
<morbo3000> thanks ardchoille. i'll try that.
<tryy3> ActionParsnip scroll down where?
<ardchoille> yw :)
<BlueWolf> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Nick__> TJ- I didn't but I burned the image twice.  Attempting to use the check media button in the installer also brings up the same lines.
<morbo3000> windbuntu. i'm away from the linux box. so i can't check that. i was fishing for a few things to try when i got home.
<Socket-> Anyone here know of a server/channel thats into modding?  I am trying to build my first gaming machine and I wanted some advice on the parts I picked out
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: in the pager, thats why we pipe to less
<unsobill> Hey guysz how would i troubleshoot FREEZUP on my system ?
<tritonx> Socket , start with a budget and compromise from there
<TJ-> Nick__: That sounds like pretty good evidence of corruption to me
<ActionParsnip> Socket-: try ##hardware
<tryy3> ActionParsnip on the pastebay?
<unsobill> my ubuntu freezing up randomly like every day :
<ardchoille> morbo3000: if noscript is installed, come back and I'll help you with it if needed
<unsobill> :(
<Nick__> cool, will check that out, thanks TJ
<Socket-> thank ill check that channel out
<morbo3000> thanks ardchoille
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok well I am going to download 12.04 then I will get back to about my annoying computer that might find a shelf in the scrap yard.
<morbo3000> logging out.
<Smrtz> Does anyone want to help with my wireless issues?
<FireStorms> Hi I've got a question about ubuntu apacghe web server
<BlueWolf> Smrtz: Type your question and someone will help you if they know.
<Smrtz> BlueWolf.
<xibalba> FireStorms, ask away
<Smrtz> BlueWolf, I did.
<xibalba> Smrtz, again
<Smrtz> xibalba: ok...
 * xibalba slaps Smrtz with a large salmon
<Smrtz> Hey, I'm trying to connect to a WPA2 Enterprise network with tunneled TLS, but it's not working, it just asks for my password, then tries for about 30 seconds, and asks again, but I know the info is right, can someone help me please?
<xibalba> oh pff, i dont do wireless on linux
<xibalba> i only use linux for servers
<BlueWolf> Smrtz: Good, just wait patiently for someone to help :D
<Smrtz> ahh, no worries, thanks anyway xibalba
<xibalba> linux on the desktop isn't ready for prime time
<dr_willis> xibalba:  i often think the same thing about windows...
<xibalba> osx > win7 > linux > beos > win3.1
<[deXter]> It will never be, with people like you around.
<TJ-> unsobill: First thing is to run the "memtest" that is in the boot menu (hold Shift down as the PC starts to get that menu). If that seems OK, then look at the log files (/var/log/kern.log, /var/log.syslog, /var/log/Xorg.0.log) for clues around the time the freezes occur. Also, install some temperature monitoring utils such as "lm-sensors" and "indicator-sensors" (from the alexmurray/indicator PPA)
<Cyberspaceloa> smrtz: plenty of people successfully and productively use linux on the desktop
<xibalba> dr_willis, well you sir are silly
<WindBuntu> how can no script be installed if the computer operator doesnt install it...
<FireStorms> I'm wondering if it would be very difficult for a person with no experience with running an ubuntu apache web server except on localhost. I'm a PHP, MySQL, Javascript develop so I've got a lot on my plate already but my Web hosting company are unreliable so I'd prefer to run my own server. Is it very time consuming, require lots of maintenance?
<TJ-> Smrtz: Review "/var/log/syslog" for clues.
<dr_willis> xibalba:  i will rember that next time i have to spend hours reinstalling windows for a friend.
<Smrtz> I don't agree with that at all, I came from arch, and loved using exclusively linux, xibalba
<xibalba> FireStorms, not at all run 'tasksel' and select lamp
<Smrtz> Cyberspaceloa: I'm on the same side
<Smrtz> TJ-: ok, thans
<xibalba> dr_willis, tell your friend stop loking at so much pr0n
<TJ-> FireStorms: If you don't go installing lots of obscure untrustworthy stuff, all you need do is ensure updates.
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Ok I'm going to go, thanks for your help once more :D
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: be really, really careful with tasksel
<dr_willis> FireStorms:  someone in here the other day had major issues with tasksel.
<gordonjcp> xibalba: Linux has been on the desktop for over 15 years
<xibalba> Smrtz, well of course duh you're in a linux channel. i'm talking mainstream, go give ubuntu to your grandma and see how she fairs
<FireStorms> Thank you
<TJ-> BlueWolf: You're welcome, good luck with it. Hope it solves the "alx" driver issue too
<Cyberspaceloa> FireStorms: there have been plenty of reports of unintended consequences, make sure you research really hard
<tryy3> ActionParsnip on the pastebay?
<xibalba> gordonjcp, doesn't make it good :) so what i've used an openbsd desktop 10+ years ago, doesn't make it good :)
<FireStorms> another question, can I runa  web server reliable of an sd card, would it cope under a lot of traffic too?
<BlueWolf> TJ-: Thanks I hope so :D Cheers
<gordonjcp> xibalba: Windows is too hard for non-technical users
<xibalba> lolz
<[deXter]> xibalba, Funny you should say that, because I did exactly that and she loves it. Gave it to my 60+ dad who's new to computers, I taught him how to use it in a week, no issues
<gordonjcp> xibalba: why should my 70+ year old relatives have to do MCSE just to get on the Internet?
<Smrtz> TJ-: I'm not seeing anything about wireless here...
<TJ-> Did you see today even Paul Allen can't 'get' Windows 8? Confused him somewhat... Nice to know us Unity adopters aren't alone :p
<xibalba> lol that's the silliest hogwash i've ever heard
<gordonjcp> [deXter]: My mum bought a laptop with XP on it second-hand, stuck with XP for a week, and then wiped it and stuck 11.04 on instead
<TJ-> Smrtz: which ubuntu release are you using? It could be in another log-file in /var/log/
<[deXter]> xibalba, I can go on and on about how many newbies I've set up with linux and they all love it, no issues with updates, no viruses, no slowing down over time.. it just works
<xibalba> i find windows significantly easier to use than ubuntu
<ardchoille> TJ-: saw that today, made me chuckle
<gordonjcp> xibalba: maybe you're more used to Windows
<xibalba> [deXter], same could be said of my win7 desktops
<xibalba> gordonjcp, perhaps
<[deXter]> xibalba, that's because you were brought up with windows
<gordonjcp> xibalba: this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> xibalba:  then you sir are silly.. and off topic..
<Smrtz> TJ-: the latest, just ran an update and upgrade before asking here.
<gordonjcp> xibalba: I find Windows extremely difficult to use
<[deXter]> xibalba, If you were brought up with linux, or if linux was the first thing you learnt instead of windows, you'd certainly find linux easier
<TJ-> As I told my BF earlier: "Windows is okay if you can afford to leave your PC to defrag its NTFS file-system for 24 hours every month!
<xibalba> mind you guys i always have a shell up, but i prefer it for a desktop
<xibalba> [deXter], openbsd was the first thing i learned
<[deXter]> but were you brought up using *nix?
<xibalba> at age 12, i still think windows is easier
<gordonjcp> xibalba: I'm a newb, I've only been using it for a few months
<gordonjcp> xibalba: Windows that is
<ardchoille> I've been using Ubuntu since 2005 and I'm finding the need for a terminal less and less with each Ubuntu release. 12.04 is amazing
<TJ-> Smrtz: OK, so 12.04 ... then the network logging should go to "/var/log/syslog". Are you using NetworkManager or some other tool?
<gordonjcp> ardchoille: depends what you're doing; a terminal is just a tool like any other
<ardchoille> gordonjcp: true that
<G3n3r0> xibalba: What part of Linux do you find difficult to use? The UI? The command line?
<Smrtz> TJ-: nope, can you give me a keyword to grep for?
<dr_willis> Time to move it to OT channel i think guys...
<xibalba> definetly not the command line G3n3r0
<xibalba> i've been adminign linux boxes for 10+ years
<kayve> is this the right place to get help keeping my Ubuntu laptop reliably connected to a Sprint HotSpot?
<warren-hill> xibalba: That's probably  because you are used to windows.  I recently took 20 laptops into an OAP home.  5 windows, the rest Ubuntu.  These people had never seen a computer before.  Within 10 minutes all happily using internet. Nobody cared if they had Ubuntu or Windows
<Smrtz> dr_willis: thanks.
<xibalba> i find the UI to operate more slowly.
<gordonjcp> warren-hill: that's because the Mozilla Firefox icon is the same on all platforms
<xibalba> same desktop at home, did an install with 12.04 vs win7, found the UI/gnome/trinity or whatever its called now to operate more slowly. Windows UI operated faster
<xibalba> could have been GFX driver supprot
<TJ-> Smrtz: I can't, sorry. I'd be looking for wpa_supplicant though, and mentions of AES and I guess "wlan0" if thats the interface name
<TJ-> xibalba: That does sound like lack of 3D accelerated drivers.
<gordonjcp> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emeka88> Pls I need help joining a suitable open source project. Im intermediate Java programmer
<Smrtz> TJ, yeah, wlan0 worked. sec, I'll wget paste it.
<tryy3> ActionParsnip ?
<gordonjcp> emeka88: then find a project you're interested in, and start contributing
<muelli> emeka88:  http://open-advice.org/
<Smrtz> brb, gotta take the laptop to a lan port, TH
<muelli> emeka88: bonus points if you want to join a Free Software project.
<Marzata> Xfce or Lxde?
<TJ-> Smrtz: Is it WPA2 EAP-TLS ?
<thufir_> is this sources.list "wrong"?  https://gist.github.com/3830023   I don't seem to have common packages available, like gedit, to install.
<emeka88> <muelli> Ive read the book on http://open-advice.org
<Smrtz> wait, is wgetpaste not in the default repositorys?
<ardchoille> thufir_: yeah, you have too much commented out
<emeka88> what I need is a suitable project to join. i have intermediate java skill
<thufir_> ardchoille: ok, so just remove the # fromt he first few lines?  do I need to reboot?
<thufir_> emeka88: #java
<thufir_> emeka88: you can help me with my java project :)
<tryy3> where did ActionParsnip go?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: no, the less command allows you to page lots of text so it doesn't fly off the page
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: unless yu can read stupidly fast
<emeka88> thufir. lets talk about your java project
<TJ-> Smrtz: How about "pastebinit" ?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip oohh...
<thufir_> emeka88: #java, or private..?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip how do i change page? :D
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: scroll the text up and down using the cursors on the keyboard and you can see what is happening
<axisys> how to feed the answer to automate the install of libpam-ldap ?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip ok gonna test
<emeka88> thufir: private
<Smrtz> TJ-: thanks.
<dr_willis> tryy3:  see 'man less' for info on less. ;)
<ardchoille> thufir_: here's mine, installed it two days ago and haven't touched that file: http://pastebin.com/SReV5DNa
<thufir_> ardchoille: thanks very much
<ardchoille> thufir_: no need to reboot, just need to: sudo apt0get update
<thufir_> do I need to reboot after fixing sources.list?
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> thufir_: no need to reboot, just need to: sudo apt-get update
<Smrtz> TJ-: paste.ubuntu.com/1258952
<fissionflame> im trying to make a script similar to adduser but for a virtual user creation, can anyone forward me to maby a tutorial to do so?
<tryy3> dr_willis i will later :D
<bobo37773> fissionflame: What do you mean by "virtual user creation"?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip what am i looking for?
<TJ-> Smrtz: Before we go too far. Have you had that Wifi device working on a different type of connection? WPA2-TKIP for example?
<siamese> hey
<john_doe> Hey. I just upgraded some pack
<john_doe> sorry, more to come...
<kayve> lsmod and lspci -nnk fail to see the Sierra device
<kayve> lsmod and lspci -nnk fail to see the Sierra device
<TJ-> Smrtz: because that log extract suggests to me a driver/hardware issue that some chipsets have and my next question is going to be, what is the Wifi device? "lspci -nn | egrep '(net|wire)'   "
<Smrtz> TJ, actually, I just looked at the time, I'm going to have to leave for class in about 15, so we won't be able to get to the bottem of this, and not WPA2, but WPA and WEP
<Smrtz> hey siamese
<fissionflame> i am using vsftpd on a server version of ubuntu 12.04, and all the users are chrooted into /srv/ftp/$USER, i wanna make a file where i just type something like ftpduseradd -u username -p password and it auto does the config for me, i dont know how to set it up so i can just type that in the command line though
<TJ-> Smrtz: OK... let me know the device with that 'lspci' command and I can do some research
<Smrtz> Thanks anyway TJ-, and I'll be back after class, so if your here, we'll keep working
<Smrtz> TJ-: RTL8188CE
<john_doe> Hey. I just upgraded some packages including libc. I got warnings like "cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab". I googled on it, and now I'm afraid to reboot if it can't mount my encrypted home partition. Should I worry?
<Smrtz> Thanks again, TJ-, later
<bobo37773> fissionflame: Ah. So you want it to be two arguments one for user and one for password?
<TJ-> Smrtz: I need the device ID vendor:product
<john_doe> I could provide /etc/fstab with the uuid of the parition and then re-run something. Could that help?
<fissionflame> yea, i wanna set it up to read those arguements but i dont even know how to setup my own commands
<nogal> Hello, I'm having an issue with installing an update to one of the purchases I made from the software center. I was wondering if somebody could help me out.
<bobo37773> fissionflame: Lets see what you gto so far
<nogal> I went to command line as opposed to the gui for the update and I have the output, I'm going to paste it in a pastebin
<TJ-> fissionflame: "htpasswd /etc/xsftpd/passwd  -p <username> <password>"
<TJ-> fissionflame: oops, typo... "htpasswd /etc/vsftpd/passwd  -p <username> <password>"
<akls> is there any way to draw an image from bash directly to the screen?
<nogal> here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258964/
<TJ-> fissionflame: And I suspect you'll need "auth    required pam_pwdfile.so pwdfile /etc/vsftpd/passwd" in /etc/pam.d/vsftpd
<fissionflame> i already have vsftpd setup
<fissionflame> i can make the users
<unsobill> my ubuntu keep freezing up
<fissionflame> but i need it more automated
<unsobill> so fuking pissed off
<ardchoille> akls: ASCII art
<TJ-> fissionflame: "htpasswd /etc/xsftpd/passwd  -p <username> <password>"  in your script then
<TJ-> fissionflame: grrr, typo again!
<nogal> !language unsobill
<akls> ardchoille, no-no, not ASCII art. I mean directly to the X screen
<fissionflame> i need it so i can type something like vsftpdadduser -u username -p password and it will auto add them to my user file plus create the directory
<akls> ardchoille, not the terminal
<TJ-> fissionflame: wrap that command I showed you in a shell script
<nogal> Anyone have a moment to help with an issue with apt-get?
<ardchoille> akls: oh, my bad.
<akls> nogal, just ask
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hi
<juniour> guys
<akls> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nogal> I'm trying to install a purchase from the software center, it gives me an error. I ran it through the CLI and got this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1258964/
<juniour> hey guys i want to change login screen drum sound plz help me
<fissionflame> yea idk how to make a shell script....
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: high ram usage...
<nogal> fissionflame: just write it as a text file and save as .sh
<vicatcu> i hear a periodic "clicking" from my laptop speakers (even if I mute them) in Ubuntu 12.04 whenever Google Chrome is open
<vicatcu> can anyone explain that?
<ActionParsnip> fissionflame: can you run commands in a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> vicatcu: what make and model laprop?
<ActionParsnip> vicatcu: maybe that the system is power saving by tuning them off and on
<TJ-> nogal: Looks like you have a previous package installed from a different source, maybe? "torchlight-bin" .. you maybe need to remove it first "sudo apt-get remove torchlight-bin"
<ardchoille> he could do "sudo apt-get autoremove" and then try his command again
<MaTachi> nogal, I had the same error earlier today. Uninstall it and reinstall it solved it for me. sudo apt-get purge torchlight, sudo apt-get autoremove and finally sudo apt-get install torchlight
<akls> is there any way to draw an image from bash directly to the screen?
<juniour> hey guys i want to change login screen drum sound plz help me
<juniour> hey guys i want to change login screen drum sound plz help me
<ActionParsnip> akls: how do you mean draw and image
<TJ-> vicatcu: possibly it is opening the sound channels and closing them again without playing anything. Any particular web pages you have open in tabs when that happens?
<vicatcu> ActionParsnip: http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G73Jh/#specifications
<nogal> you guys are awesome, running everything now.
<vicatcu> TJ-: doesn't matter what webpage
<akls> ActionParsnip, well, lets say display it on top of any windows
<nogal> Probably take a while to DL it again, I'll wait around and help out in the meanwhile
<ActionParsnip> juniour: change the sound scheme theme and it changes too as far as I know
<akls> ActionParsnip, could be python too
<juniour> ActionParsnip how to do that tell me
<akls> ActionParsnip, just what is the easiest way to do it
<ActionParsnip> akls: you can run:  eog /path/to/image.jpg   and it will open the image viewer with the image you specify
<ardchoille> akls: in order to do that you need an app that acts as a "viewer" such as eye of gnome to display the image. the image needs a window
<dr_willis> dosent gnome have some 'start/open' file command that uses the mome types..
<juniour> ActionParsnip how to do that tell me
<dr_willis> mime types.
<juniour> hey guys i want to change login screen drum sound plz help me
<ardchoille> dr_willis: xdg or some such
<akls> ActionParsnip, ardchoille well, I want it to be without a window. There must be a way to simply change the pixels of the display
<ActionParsnip> juniour: echo " gnome to display the image. the
<ActionParsnip>                     image needs a window
<ActionParsnip> juniour: wait, puttty is being annoying
<nogal> juniour: have you checked here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/139247/changing-login-sound-in-12-04
<dr_willis> akls:  sounds like you are doing weird things... You dontjust 'poke' pixles on the display like the old days. ;)
<dr_willis>  xdg-open G8bo5.jpg
<dr_willis> there we go. ;)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: echo "options snd-hda-intel power_save_controller=N" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ardchoille> akls: I really don't see how you could do that without a window of some type "paiting" the image. unless you wrote an app that paints the image on a transparent window
<ardchoille> dr_willis: :)
<ActionParsnip> juniour: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: imagemagic perhaps
<juniour> nogal there the step for conversion only
<akls> ardchoille, well, that's what I'm asking for. now is there anything to display an image in a transparent window for me? :)
<tryy3> ActionParsnip wont like htop work?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip or something more understandable program?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: try it
<ardchoille> akls: not unless you can find an app that was specifically designed to do that, which I would doubt. most apps that have transparent windows are written to display specific data rather than arbitrary data
<ardchoille> akls: sounds like a nice app project for you :)
<akls> ardchoille, ok, lets say I'll write it myself in python or anything else, would it be hard to make all keyboards/mouse events to go through it?
<dr_willis> akls:  theres dozens of image viewers in the repos.. some may have 'fullscreen' options
<Dazzzz> Can I ask a question?
<akls> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> akls:  what do you mean by go through it?  i think you need to give details of what you are trying to acomplish
<MaTachi> Dazzzz, just ask
<ardchoille> akls: it's not hard to "grab" inout devices, no
<akls> dr_willis, i want an image to be visible on the screen all the time
<ardchoille> the gtk sudo prompt does that, or it used to
<tryy3> ActionParsnip it was the server that used 1gb ram, otherwise its just tons of tasks using like 0.0-0.8% usage
<Dazzzz> For some reason, my mouse will freeze up using the latest version, it takes a reboot to clear it up, anyone experience this?
<akls> dr_willis, and it must be possible to click through it, for example if there's a button underneath and I click the image it must click the button
 * ardchoille thinks akls wants an app for a prank of some type
<akls> ardchoille, nope, I just want some information to be constantly visible
<ardchoille> akls: info such as system info?
<ActionParsnip> Dazzzz: does the system have a make and model? What mouse are you using?
<ardchoille> I forget the name but there is a popular app that does that
<akls> ardchoille, for example
<MaTachi> Dazzzz, try to unplug other USB devices and such and see if it starts to work. Sometimes when I start my computer do my keyboard and mouse not work until I unplug my phone
<MaTachi> :P
<harris> how do i get a interactive calender that i can cross of past days and add notes to days as my ubuntu background
<Dazzzz> it is a pc i built a few years ago, Asus motherboard, Pentieum 4 processor, I used a USB mouse then tries a cordless, both do the same. This is the same mouse I have always used with this pc and version
<ActionParsnip> harris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77065/use-a-calendar-as-desktop-wallpaper
<Dazzzz> the only USB devices plugged in are the mouse and keyboard
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: good find!
<ActionParsnip> Dazzzz: have you tried a different USB port?
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=calendar+interactive+wallpaper+ubuntu   easy stuff when you ask a duck
<ardchoille> :)
<Dazzzz> yes, I have tried all of them, same thing
<tryy3> ActionParsnip it was the server that used 1gb ram, otherwise its just tons of tasks using like 0.0-0.8% usage
<Dazzzz> BRB
<WeThePeople> what is the command to install disk utility and software center
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: sudo apt-get install software-center
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: (note USA spelling)
<seednode> I prefer Gparted to Disk Utility.
<ActionParsnip> i prefer df
<diverdude> it says: If you really know what you are doing, you can still update rubygems by setting the REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM environment variable, but please remember that this is completely unsupported by Debian. so i do export REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1 and run sudo gem update --system 1.4.2 again but the same error occurs. what am I missing?
<seednode> Well, I use fdisk most of the time.
<TJ-> diverdude: "sudo REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1  gem update --system 1.4.2"
<diverdude> TJ-: sudo REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1  gem update --system 1.4.2: command not found
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, in gparted it says entire hdd is unallocated, in disk utility it recognizes everything just fine, but in disk utility i cant delete ntfs because of overlapping sectors or partitions i forget which one it is..
<TJ-> diverdude: strange...
<diverdude> TJ-: i literally copy/pasted your libe
<diverdude> line
<tryy3> ActionParsnip i got 112 tasks running andd 212 threads is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: depends on what the server does, check the ram use of each process etc.
<diverdude> TJ-: any idea whats missing?
<ardchoille> diverdude: is the 1.4.2 bit correct for your system? Just a guess
<TJ-> diverdude: Well, that command should work. I see someone else recommending it too. The only different is you have the "1.4.2" on the end. Take a look: http://blog.moonflare.com/2011/10/25/installing-ruby-1-9-2-and-gems-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<tryy3> ActionParsnip http://imgur.com/FydPx the tasks that uses most
<jrib> TJ-, diverdude: probably gem is installed in some weird place?  Check output of « which gem »
<tryy3> and i shut down the server now too
<diverdude> jrib: /usr/bin/gem
<jrib> diverdude: what ubuntu version are you on anyway?
<diverdude> jrib: 12.04
<ardchoille> diverdude: you haven't altered $PATH have you?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: software centre is running a lot of times....
<excelsior> hey guys, I've been developing a bit on rails, but I want to see how a basic html page would look via localhost. since rails s is out, any suggestions?
<diverdude> ardchoille: didnt touch it at all no
<ardchoille> ok
<jrib> diverdude: diverdude I have gem version 1.8.15 on 12.04
<tryy3> ActionParsnip everything runs alot of times :D
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: are you logged in as dennis?
<ardchoille> I still suspect that "1.4.2" part
<tryy3> ActionParsnip i think that is normal though
<diverdude> ardchoille:  echo $PATH
<diverdude> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<tryy3> ActionParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: i'd close software centre, see if it helps
<diverdude> jrib: yeah thats the one i currently have also
<ardchoille> diverdude: ok, looks good
<TimothyA> anyone here knows if upstart can run a python script under a specific user?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip not really ram usage went down to 1190mb
<TJ-> diverdude: Does the command run if you do just "sudo gem update --system 1.4.2"
<drake_> hey anyone avail. to lend a hand on a keyboard issue when connecting to a remote computer?
<diverdude> TJ-: no :/
<TJ-> diverdude: same error?
<diverdude> yeah: :/usr/share/redmine$ "sudo gem update --system 1.4.2"
<diverdude> sudo gem update --system 1.4.2: command not found
<harrismrubin_> get calender as ubuntu desktop
<excelsior> so, can I just run unicorn?
<tryy3> ActionParsnip can it be cuz iam running the ubuntu desktop version so it using graphic stuffs?
<TJ-> diverdude: "sudo REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1  /usr/bin/gem update --system 1.4.2"
<drake_> hey anyone avail. to lend a hand on a keyboard issue when connecting to a remote computer? Everytime i connect to my remote computer, my keyboard bugs out. For example the ''l'' key will lock the remote computer instead of typing the letter ''L'' like it should
<diverdude> TJ-: ahhh
<diverdude> TJ-: that did it :)
<excelsior> so how do I serve from a localhost?
<TJ-> diverdude: You have something weird set up for the root user's environment - the PATH is being clobbered. What does this show? "sudo echo $PATH"
<ardchoille> TJ-: could it be the space between gem and update is why he needs the path?
<harrismrubin_> where do you find the web cal url
<TJ-> diverdude: actually, that command is silly. $PATH will be resolved before sudo is called!.
<TJ-> diverdude: easy way to check it: "sudo -i"   then "echo $PATH"  then "exit"
<drake_> hey anyone avail. to lend a hand on a keyboard issue when connecting to a remote computer? Everytime i connect to my remote computer, my keyboard bugs out. For example the ''l'' key will lock the remote computer instead of typing the letter ''L'' like it should
<diverdude> TJ-: sudo echo $PATH
<diverdude> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<drake_> come on smart people..where are you at?
 * jrib looks to the left and right, goes back to work
<muelli> drake_: hm. Well, do you have any other funny effects?
<muelli> drake_: sounds like "Ctrl+Alt" are pressed, too. How are you connecting remotely?
<drake_> no its intermittnet and its pretty much driving me mad already...the only band aid fix for it is. to close out the session and then reconnect to the same computer
<drake_> then the keyboard works normally
<kevin_> hi all. using lightdm but not unity. i want to have an autologin but i keep getting an error "unable to load session 'ubuntu'" . here are the contents of lightdm.conf and .xsession-errors. https://gist.github.com/c6cc5fb7c4c17eb4a178 . any ideas? i basically followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<jrib> diverdude: I don't use ruby much.  So there's a ruby version, a gems version (output of gem --version I presume), and then there's a version of something else that you are upgrading with your command?
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: when its done, close the app and check ram usage
<drake_> muelli i am using remmina rdp client btw
<drake_> i checked the settings and i manually set the keyboard to ''us'' within remmina...
<muelli> drake_: never heard of that. Is that free software?
<drake_> really? yeah. it came highly recommended for ubuntu
<muelli> drake_: you could try vino or the proper rdesktop RDP client.
<tryy3> ActionParsnip when what is done?
<drake_> muelli humm..see i wonder if it is the client im using (remmina)...
<ActionParsnip> tryy3: whatever you are doing with software centre
<muelli> drake_: quite possible. Just try another.
<drake_> muelli ten four, i'll give that a shot, thanks
<diverdude> jrib: yeah i dont know..i also never use it actually :/ i wish i could totally avoid ruby
<jrib> diverdude: oh
<drake_> i'll try vino
<tryy3> ActionParsnip its shut down still using 1gb ram
<drake_> muelli thanks for the tip
<OerHeks> diverdude, try without version nr > sudo REALLY_GEM_UPDATE_SYSTEM=1 gem update --system
<excelsior> so how do I set up a localhost on ubuntu?
<diverdude> OerHeks: i did make it work now already with help of these clever guys in here. but thx
<WeThePeople> is there a program to fix overlapping partitions for linux
<jrib> kevin_: I have auto-login and it just used the last session I had picked
<muelli> :D
<drake_> muelli are  you familiar with browsing network paths in windows?
<muelli> excelsior: depends. What is a "localhost"...? you're probably done, try "ping localhost"...
<FireStorms> WeThePeople, Gparted?
<muelli> drake_: nope. btw, your nick sucks. I can't tab you well. Next time, I'll prefer to not talk to you :D
<jrib> kevin_: can you say what you changed exactly in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf?
<excelsior> muelli: I just realized, I'm doing it, but it's pointing at an old project.
<kevin_> jrib: that would be ok. but for some reason, it *defaults* to 'ubuntu' no matter what i put in lightdm.conf, and there is no 'ubuntu' session in /usr/share/xsessions.
<WeThePeople> firestorms, gparted wont work neither will disk utility
<excelsior> I'm not even sure where it is.
<drake_> my nick? nick name?
<excelsior> How do I make it point at the current project??
<FireStorms> WeThePeople, ok was just taking a guess, my bad
<kevin_> jrib: i changed user-session to gnome-fallback, then added autologin-user and autologin-user-timeout
<FireStorms> I will help somebody one day!
<muelli> drake_: yes. as there are so many other nicks starting with "dra"...
<WeThePeople> np
<jrib> kevin_: that should be right.  I have my user-session as "user-xsession"
<nklose> I'm having trouble installing xubuntu 12.04 from a LiveCD. Whenever I choose "try xubuntu without installing" or "install xubuntu" the loading bar shows, then I just get a light blue screen and nothing happens.
<shantorn> and like typing drak is so hard
<jrib> kevin_: (and then tho two autolign* lines the same as you)
<kevin_> hrm.
<excelsior> muelli: did you get that? it's pointing at the wrong project, how do I redirect? I don't remember how I set that up in the first place
<kevin_> ok, lemme take a gander. brb.
<TJ-> WeThePeople: Usually you have to fix overlaps in your head, and then use tools to implement the fix.
<jrib> Kevin`: what's in your ~/.dmrc
<WeThePeople> tj-, tools such as..
<drake_> oh stop being lazy guys
<muelli> excelsior: sorry dude. You're questions are very weird to me. Try to formulare a more clear question.
<muelli> !details | excelsior also follow this.
<ubottu> excelsior also follow this.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ardchoille> nklose: corrupt download? did you md5sum the iso before burning?
<jrib> muelli: get a better client :)
<nklose> ardchoille: The download is good, I've used the same disk on other machines with no problems. I even tried making a second copy with a new download of the ISO but same problem.
<muelli> jrib: interesting suggestion. Do you have a recommendation?
<jrib> muelli: weechat works great here
<excelsior> I do a localhost:80 in the browser window, my old project pops up, I don't remember how I set it up. I have Ubuntu 10.10. How do I make the localhost:80 open my new project?
<muelli> jrib: how would you tab drake_ w/o typing nearly all of the letters yourself?
<chuckharmston> excelsior: using apache?
<TJ-> WeThePeople: fdisk, cfdisk, dd, tune2fs
<excelsior> I think so
<jrib> muelli: d<tab>
<excelsior> chuckharmston: I think so
<muelli> jrib: and then you get how many suggestions? I get two dozen or so.
<chuckharmston> excelsior: edit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<ardchoille> nklose: then I would suspect a hardware issue
<n0sq> i can't get a desktop to come up on a dell inspiron 600m - only get a purple screen - ubuntu 11.10 32 bit
<excelsior> chuckharmston: thanks, that might do it.
<chuckharmston> excelsior: there are a few different ways it might be set up. search for the directory of your old project
<jrib> muelli: weechat offers the suggestions to me in order of last talked, so usually one or two tabs gets me there (drake is the only active 'd' at the moment, so it's one tab)
<muelli> oh, alright. I see jrib. I think it makes sense. Interesting. Thanks for the info.
<nklose> ardchoille: Any idea if there's a way for me to get it working? I used to have Windows 7 on this machine and it worked fine.
<jrib> muelli: sure
<drake_> haha, yes jrib got my back thnx
<excelsior> chuckharmston: that's not it, I don't think...
<ardchoille> nklose: no, other than sticking around in the channel and see if someone can help
<nklose> ardchoille: I'll do that then, thanks!
<kevin_> jrib: alright, working now... however, is there a way i can only do the autologin after X seconds? i changed the autologin-user-timeout but nothing happens
<jrib> kevin_: don't know about that.  Why do you want to though?
<chuckharmston> excelsior: it depends on what server software you're using. what are the HTTP headers of localhost:80?
<nklose> Anyone else have any ideas? Xubuntu install shows the loading screen after I choose "install xubuntu" but then after a while the screen goes blue and nothing happens.
<MonkeyDust> nklose  try the !nomodeset solution
<tryy3> apt-get is cool :D
<nklose> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > nklose
<ubottu> nklose, please see my private message
<kevin_> jrib: default to xbmc user using XBMC session if no user is chosen in 60 seconds.
<Marzata> nklose: tried Lubuntu?
<Dice-Man> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Marzata> nklose: tried Fedora?
<Marzata> nklose: do they live boot?
<kevin_> jrib: but i just saw this bug report, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/902852 , meh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902852 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Quantal) "Timed autologin feature not working" [Medium,Triaged]
<nklose> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<nklose> Marzata: I haven't heard of Lubuntu and I haven't tried Fedora. Think I'll have better luck with them?
<jrib> kevin_: now we see how much you really want the feature ;)
<Marzata> nklose: also Slitaz
<kevin_> jrib: haha, yeah... computer duals as HTPC
<Marzata> nklose: try them and see. I use Xubuntu on all machines and I'm very happy with it.
<WindBuntu> nklose, no at the moment nothing compares to ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> kevin_: don't know about your specific setup, but have you considered just having two instances of X?
<batman> tu
<WindBuntu> i have tried ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu and about 15 other distros
<milehigh> getting a fsck 'serious errors were found while checking /boot' fsck.ext2: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/md0,  unrecoverable fsk error [1308] status 8 on boot, I can ignore error and continue and it boots into OS fine, if i unmount /boot and run fsck manually there is no error, error still appears on reboot, mdstat shows md0 is missing a spare but thats it, any ideas?
<Marzata> nklose: don't waste time with Apple and MS dream interfaces like those in Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<harrismrubin_> live ubuntu calandar wallpaper
<Marzata> nklose: go for Xubuntu and Lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WindBuntu: Xpud kicks ass imho, boots in seconds
<WindBuntu> i tried that it wouldnt even do anything for me
<WindBuntu> but it looked really cool in print
<excelsior> thanks guys, gotta run.
<WindBuntu> i just leave ubuntu 12.04 on all the time and only turn the monitor on or off
<ActionParsnip> WindBuntu: the driver set is small, my hardware is super linux friendly
<WindBuntu> i was hoping to use on a p4
<harrismrubin_> ubuntu calendar wallpaper
<harrismrubin_> without terminal
<axiomfinity> why my speakers dont work ned to use my headphones jack
<harrismrubin_> ubuntu calendar wallpaper
<kevin_> hrrrm brb
<ardchoille> harrismrubin_: something we can hep you with?
<harrismrubin_> ardchoille, ubuntu calendar wallpaper
<harrismrubin_> how to get
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/77065/use-a-calendar-as-desktop-wallpaper
<ardchoille> harrismrubin_: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/77065/use-a-calendar-as-desktop-wallpaper
<ardchoille> dr_willis: I wondered whose elbow I ran into getting to that url
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/display-google-calendar-on-your-desktop.html
<dr_willis> unless you mean somthing like this...  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_UqUwVPikChs/S_aUShH_7eI/AAAAAAAANcI/j8nWAexpbio/s1600/2010_Linux_calendar_wallpaper.jpg
<ardchoille> Didn't ubuntu have a monthly wallpaper at one time?
<ardchoille> I seem to remember taht
<ardchoille> s/taht/that/
<dr_willis> ardchoille:  i seem to recall somthing like that.. but I tend to just use simple colors. ;P
<jrib> ardchoille: yes... with some nudity...
<dr_willis> Nudity! :) oh yea.. i rember those..
<ardchoille> jrib: eww, don't need that, lol
<thufir_> I can run netstat | grep nntp to see nntp connections fine.  How do I know how much traffic has passed, or the current rates, for those connections?  I'm more interested in current rates for connections.  What I really want to see are the two or three most active current connections and their rates up/down.
<jrib> ardchoille: heh, they weren't bad.  They were "artsy"
<ardchoille> ah
<dr_willis> artsy and hawt! :)
<ardchoille> I'll stick with my #234066
<jrib> ardchoille: http://labs.tineye.com/multicolr#colors=234066;weights=100;
<ardchoille> jrib: hey, nice site there
<ardchoille> jrib: that's one addictive site!
<dr_willis> wow.. look at all the violets.. ;)
<jrib> ardchoille: pretty nifty though I wish you could filter by size too
<joern__> hi. i'm working with command line interface and need to provide username and password with a command but I'm unsure about the correct syntax. The server demands a cmd in form of "$ nova [--os-username <username] [--os-pasword <pw>], how do I add username and password to my "nova" command?
<jrib> thufir_: I'm sure there are many solutions, but one possibility I believe is iftop
<Eitan> hey gents, quick question on ulimits, i am having the darnest time getting the ulimit changed permanent. I can change stach size by doing ulimit -s XXX size. but when i change /etc/security/limits.conf  * hard stack 10240 it wont affect ulimit even after restart. I also went ahead and made the cahnge to /etc/pam.d/common-sessions
<Eitan> what could i be missing
<rumpe1> joern__, what's the problem? Isn't that exactly the command-syntax you just gave?
<jrib> joern__: if your username is "joern" and your password is "password", you would probably do: nova --os-username joern --os-password password
<thufir_> jrib: thanks
<fatbastard> helllo ubuntu 12.04 has a bug with my network card websites not working in ubuntu pls suggest me a non ubuntu based distro taht will work
<fatbastard> linux mint pinguy all has same problem
<joern__> rumpe1 thanks, was my first idea as well but somehow it isnt working
<fatbastard> zorin os also
<[deXter]> fatbastard, Try Fedora
<fatbastard> it is tough
<Eitan> ive restarted multiple times and still nothing
<[deXter]> fatbastard, not at all
<Eitan> not sure what else to do
<[deXter]> fatbastard, is it a new computer?
<fatbastard> 2 years old
<[deXter]> Hmm, then fedora should run just fine on it
<thufir_> when iftop shows => 69.16.185.252  is that an upload or download?
<fatbastard> is fedora as usr frndly as  ubuntu
<ardchoille> fatbastard: are you sure the network card is working?
<fatbastard> 9it is abug
<thufir_> fatbastard: no.  ubuntu is more friendly about mp3, etc, which is non-free.
<fatbastard> launchpad i saw it
<ardchoille> ok
<fatbastard> problem is will this get solved in 12.10
<fatbastard> i tried 12.10
<fatbastard> beta
<fatbastard> same bug
<fatbastard> any chance in final it will get fixed?
<ardchoille> fatbastard: Fedora is more bleeding edge, it's the testbed for software that may eventualy be added to Red Hat Linux
<fatbastard> which one should i go all ubunu based distros are not working same bug
<fatbastard> linux mint also has same bug
<[deXter]> fatbastard, I told you, give fedora a try as it has the newest kernel and software
<ardchoille> linux mint is also ubuntu-based
<fatbastard> will this bug get sorted in final 12.10 later this october?
<jrib> Eitan: hmm, sounds like it should work.  Maybe give more details (pastebin your changes to both files and include ulimit output) to see if someone can help
<fatbastard> is ubuntu devs fast at fixing bugs
<TJ-> fatbastard: That should tell you that the problem isn't the distro, it's the hardware and/or driver. You should stick with one distro/release and work on finding a solution
<Eitan> sure
<Eitan> thanks
<fatbastard> launchpad no solutions
<chrs_> when is 12.10 dropping?
<fatbastard> 28 oct
<TJ-> fatbastard: So far you've not told us what the device is, or the exact fault, or any reports from system log-files that will help identify the cause and/or solution
<chrs_> cool
<fatbastard> r8169 driver issue with this
<Eitan> http://pastebin.com/hNLiFC6e
<Eitan> limits.conf
<machicola>  which command would i use in order to get all the ips of machines on my local network?
<fatbastard> i did not bookmark the page
<TJ-> fatbastard: What does "lspci -nn | egrep '(net|wire)'   " show?
<fatbastard> i reported the bug
<fatbastard> aaah i showed it before
<jrib> Eitan: you should try to just re-ask your question and include the pastebins at the end; this way new people can take a look
<fatbastard> apstebin
<Eitan> http://pastebin.com/PhzBejXp
<Eitan> will do
<Eitan> thanks
<fatbastard> it is a bug and no soln is there for it now
<fatbastard> should i tell the problem again
<TJ-> give us the bug # then, and we can look at the details there
<fatbastard> aah
<Eitan> i am having the darnest time getting the ulimit changed permanent. I can change stach size by doing ulimit -s XXX size. but when i change /etc/security/limits.conf  * hard stack 10240 it wont affect ulimit even after restart. I also went ahead and made the cahnge to /etc/pam.d/common-sessions, my limits.conf is here http://pastebin.com/hNLiFC6e and my common-session is here http://pastebin.com/PhzBejXp
<fatbastard> i have adsl-pppoe in live cd internet works when i install to hdd websites deos not load
<ardchoille> several distros seem to have the same realtek problem (missing firmware)
<jrib> Eitan: and the ulimit command showing the limits didn't change
<fatbastard> in network manager if i do connect automatically it does not connect
<TJ-> fatbastard: What does "lspci -nn | egrep '(net|wire)'   " show?
<fatbastard> i have to click it manual dsl connection 1
<fatbastard> am in office pc
<Eitan> yes
<fatbastard> windows :P
<Eitan> well jrib: if i do the ulimit -s 10240
<Eitan> ulimit will change for that session
<ardchoille> fatbastard: here is some info about the problem solved: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/realtek-driver-issues-solved-fyi-928824/#post4599782
<Eitan> but it will never boot up like that when i restart even with the limits.conf set
<fatbastard> linuxquestions.org no it should be slackwarequestions.org
<fatbastard> lol
<hash> hello
<ardchoille> fatbastard: the instructions look b=to be distro agnostic
<hash> is there a general linux room?
<ardchoille> hash: #linux  ?
<hash> ah thanks
<CaptainKnots> what would cause apt to give me an error reading package lists when i run 'apt-get update'? I already tried 'rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && apt-get clean && apt-get update' to no avail.
<nith1210> CaptainKnots: what error specifically?
<hash> well i cant post in there
<CaptainKnots> nith1210: it gives me "FATAL -> Failed to fork.
<CaptainKnots> "
<hash> ok so maybe someone here might be able to help,
<CaptainKnots> after I run apt-get update
<hash> im looking into building a carputer and was looking for suggestions on an os
<nith1210> CaptainKnots: You got me, is there any reason you might have an excessive number of processes running or a lack of memory?
<CaptainKnots> nith1210: ah that was it
<CaptainKnots> running it on a tiny vps
<CaptainKnots> and mysql was running
<CaptainKnots> haha
<nith1210> Glad to help XD
 * n0sq may have to go get a different distro if 12.04.1 32 bit won't install on a 32 bit machine
<CaptainKnots> time for sqlite
<ActionParsnip> n0sq: try Lubuntu of Xubuntu if your CPU doesn't support PAE
<n0sq> what's the diff?
<ActionParsnip> n0sq: try just asking your question rather than pathetic threats
<machicola> is 192.168.1.0/24 like the default for local network or somethin?
<ActionParsnip> n0sq: Xubuntu and Lubuntu don't use the PAE kernel as they are made for low end systems whose CPUs probably don't support PAE
<n0sq> ActionParsnip: well, i'll be nice by not responding to your ridiculus statement
<ActionParsnip> machicola: its a private IP range, yes
<ActionParsnip> n0sq: if you have a support question rather than 'ooh I'm not going to use ubuntu' etc, just stick to the question etc
<nith1210> n0sq: did you install it from a usb key or a cd?
<DG_> hey guys, why does my screen look like it's zoomed in
<ardchoille> DG_: does it scroll when the cursor hits the screen edge?
<DG_> @ardchoille not the browser, everything in general
<ActionParsnip> DG_: what video chip do you use? sounds like you are just at a low res
<hash> so anyone Help with a fast booting, multitasking os for a carputer. Needs to work with a mini atx/itx board , run gps , log real time engine data, touch screen compatibility,
<ardchoille> DG_: right, does the desktop scroll when the cursor hits the edge of the monitor screen?
<ActionParsnip> hash: try ubuntu
<DG_> @ardchoille nope
<ardchoille> ok
<hash> I thought ubuntu wasnt to mini board friendly?
<ActionParsnip> hash: why would it not be?
<ardchoille> hash: ubuntu works on embedded systems
<ActionParsnip> DG_: what video chip do you use?
<hash> that i dont know
<DG_> @actionparsnip its really old, like ATI RAEDON XPRESS 1100
<ActionParsnip> DG_: is the system fully updated?
<hash> it was from reading other reviews that it was not to efficient on a couple of the mini itx boards
<TJ-> hash: How about ALS (Automotive Grade Linux) ?
<hash> TJ, never heard of that ill have to check it out
<Eitan> exit
<TJ-> hash: https://lwn.net/Articles/517424/
<DG_> @actionparsnip no clue most likely since they haven't made an update for it in years
<hash> Alright thanks
<hash> i gotta go to school or ima be late
<DG_> @actionparsnip this is the first time it happened it was after a reboot
<ActionParsnip> DG_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> DG_: check the log-file for clues: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for starters
<DG_> 0.o
<DG_> see we may just have one problem here, im stupid lol
<ardchoille> DG_: never admit that.. always blame the hardware ;)
<TJ-> DG_: The computer is stupid, for not figuring out you don't have bad eyesight yet!
<ardchoille> bad age detection algo :)
<DG_> @TJ actually i have horrible eyesight but i have contacts
<TJ-> DG_: seems like the computer is wearing them :p
<Hatori> good morning
<TJ-> DG_: can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<DG_> So what do i do to open the grub i've done it before i just forgot how
<TJ-> DG_: which version of Ubuntu is it? 12.04 Precise? 10.04 Lucid ?
<DG_> 12.04
<TJ-> DG_: and are you currently using it to type to us?
<ardchoille> 120pt font, lol
<DG_> back, and yes TJ i am
<TJ-> DG_: install pasetebinit and the send the log-file to the pastebin and give us the URL "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<DG_> but my point is how do i get into the grub menu
<TJ-> DG_: Press the Shift key when the PC is starting, just as BIOS POST ends
<DG_> oh so not the command prompt?
<DG_> i thought that grub was the command prompt lol
<alec> does anyone know how to get xft support for dmenu?
<TJ-> DG_: No, Press Ctrl+Alt+T
<goddard> is there a hot key i can use to automatically put execution properties or mod +x
<ActionParsnip> goddard: could make a nautilus script
<terminhell> hi all
<DG_> oh never mind i fixed it
<nith1210> Hi terminhell
<terminhell> how do i enable more amazon ads?
<DG_> lolwhat?
<terminhell> :p jk, hows the new release looking?
<goddard> terminhell: crap gonna switch to Gnome Shell
<unsobill> is it possible my ubuntu freeze up after i click firefox random link
<goddard> yes
<unsobill> ?
<terminhell> firefox has a random link now?
<unsobill> any random link at firefox
<unsobill> u feeling smart today?
<goddard> yes
<unsobill> then lets fix my ubunut random freeze ups
<terminhell> upgrade ff?
<unsobill> :D and i share my bbq recipe with u
<unsobill> ff on 15.0.1 version
<terminhell> does it happen with any other browser?
<nomadFaust> My machine is stuck at "Mounting fuse control filesystem" and won't boot even in reco very mode. I have tried "rmmod fuse" to no avail. What do I do?
#ubuntu 2012-10-04
<unsobill> not sure - will install chrome
<nomadFaust>   I don't see anything relevant in fstab
<terminhell> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<nomadFaust> stab is not the culprit
<nomadFaust> Is it possible to remove the fuse module?
<terminhell> yep
<nomadFaust> Rmmod fuse does not remove it
<nomadFaust> And it's not in modules.conf or modeprobe.conf either
<nomadFaust> What do I do
<terminhell> hmm
<nomadFaust> Rmmod says that there is no such module
<terminhell> is ubuntu using systemd? i forget
<nomadFaust> Donna
<nomadFaust> I don't know
<terminhell> if it is, or you are, you could try systemctl disable fuse.service
<nomadFaust> I'm in a root shell without /usr and other mount points loaded
<nomadFaust> I don't have even apt-get
<terminhell> 0,o hmmk, well... thats strange
<terminhell> you may have to recompile your kernel without it?
<terminhell> nomadFaust: you could try looking in /libs/modules/*ubuntu kernel*/kernel/fs
<Cong> how do I use xwininfo to grab the IDs from each toplevel?
<Cong> without click around
<terminhell> hmm
<Cong> without clicking
<terminhell> looks like with -name
<nith1210> Cong you might have to use a different tool like wmctrl
<nith1210> but I'm not sure which one
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, how would i install grub to mbr from a live cd.. i am chroot into Lucid right now
<terminhell> Cong: ya, xwininfo -name nameOFwindow
<nith1210> oh, I didn't know that one
<Cong> terminhell, what if I don't know the names.
<nith1210> WeThePeople: do you know which /dev/sd? is your /?
<terminhell> guess? haha
<Cong> lol
<terminhell> Cong: man xwininfo ?
<nith1210> WeThePeople: Basically the procedure goes like this: 1. mount your / into /mnt; 2 mount --bind /proc and /sys into /mnt/proc and /mnt/sys
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Cong> terminhell, I was thinking something like xwininfo -root -children | grep "window id:
<nith1210> WeThePeople: Next chroot into /mnt and du a sudo -a... or follow those instructions
<terminhell> Cong: go for it, connect 5
<goddard> is there a hot key i can use to automatically put execution properties or mod +x
<Cong> goddard, just a guess, and I am 100% sure there is no such thing.
<jrib> should be easy to write such a thing, but then I don't see the point
<jk_> goddard, how about creating an alias?
<goddard> jk_: what do you mean a system link will work like that
<jk_> goddard, you could put "alias xx='chmod a+x' into your .bashrc file, then just type "xx filename" to make "filename" executable. You would have to log out and back in, first, to make the alias active, but then it would be there forever.
<Cong> this should do it, alias modexecute="chmod u+x"
<jrib> Cong: the anti-alias :)
<User_> Hello.
<nith1210> Hi
<Hatori> hello user_
<TJ-> jk_ goddard  2 improvements: Put the alias in "~/.bash_aliases" and simply source that file in the current shell. Either "source ~/.bash_aliases" or ". ~/.bash_aliases"
<achandra> drussell, ping
<pr0metheu5> Hey guys. How do I increase the size of my installation partition?
<milehigh> http://imgur.com/JdBDq - getting this error on boot, hitting I to ignore boots into OS fine, manually running fsck does not fix the issue: http://fpaste.org/Wmky/ - any ideas?
<jagginess> pr0metheu5, try gparted live cd
<pr0metheu5> I tried to using gparted (made some free space by shrinking other partitions) but it wouldn't let me increase the size of the ext4 partition where ubuntu is installed. It only went up to a few more mbs.
<Cong> what about the disk utility? can't that do it?
<jpmh> using 12.04 I want to change the command line that the Firefox launcher icon invokes, how do I edit what the launcher launches?
<pr0metheu5> I just have to make free space and resize the ext4 partition though, right?
<jagginess> pr0metheu5, i didnt say that
<jagginess> pr0metheu5, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pr0metheu5> What do I do then jagginess?
<jagginess> pr0metheu5, try gparted live cd
<pr0metheu5> I did use the livecd.
<jagginess> pr0metheu5, which livecd ?
<pr0metheu5> Gparted on a liveusb.
<Hatori> use gparted to resize your ext4 partition
<pr0metheu5> That's what I tried to do hatori, but it would only increase in about 6 more mbs, no more.
<steveGODSchild> I need some help
<pr0metheu5> There was 15mb of free space on the disk.
<pr0metheu5> As in, unpartitoned space.
<Wangpeng> hello everyone
<pr0metheu5> Maybe I need to make more free space.
<steveGODSchild> I have ubuntu 12.04 and it wwont recognize my dvd burner
<Wangpeng> could install ubuntu before winxp
<Hatori> promotheu5, 15 mb???? What disk are you using ? That was too little for some new disk
<pr0metheu5> Hatori I mean in unpartitoned space, there are several more partitions.
<pr0metheu5> 15mb was the space that was unused.
<trism> jpmh: cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/; then edit the Exec= line
<Hatori> promoteu5, i don't exactly,but maybe reserved by system :d just my guessing :d
<trism> jpmh: you may need to add it back to your launcher after you edit it
<Hatori> i don't know exactly
<jpmh> trism:  thank you so much - trying that now
<WeThePeople> nith1210, sda5 is linux part.
<WeThePeople> nith1210, i have chroot up and running already
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: still going?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: did:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub    not nail it?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, i took a break.. back now
<WeThePeople> no
<morbo3000> is there room for a question? or are people busy?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, does sda need to be specified?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: does the update-grub   show kernels?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: yes, or the installation doesn't know what drive to install to, will it
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, yeah kernels show up
<Wangpeng> are android and linux  same thing?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: try:  sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc grub2-common grub-common grub-pc-bin
<ActionParsnip> Wangpeng: Android uses a Linux kernel
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259149/
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: read what I wrote, then read the command you ran. They are not the same
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, its sda5 fyi
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: yes, but the MBR goes to /dev/sda which is why I gave /dev/sda
<Wangpeng> actionparship: that means linux is improtant for a new student?
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: if you change the comamnds given and find it doesn't work. Don't be suprised
<ActionParsnip> Wangpeng: if they use android then yes
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: one again:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub
<morbo3000> i am running ubuntu 12.04 lts. flash 11.2 r202 and firefox 15.0.1 I can't get flash to work. When I browse to a page with flash, i don't get the missing plug-in puzzle piece. just a blank white area.
<morbo3000> i appreciate any help anyone can offer.
<Wangpeng> thank for ActionParsnip
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thanks, brb..
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: its also not on /dev/sda5, that is the extended partition
<morbo3000> i've run flash-aid and some other fixes, to no avail.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: actually, it will. my bad
<Cong> morbo, did you install any other flash player gnash or gdef somoething?
<morbo3000> not intentionally. it's a clean install of ubuntu. i just did it two days ago.
<morbo3000> how would i check. i'm a novice.. though been around computers a long time, including the terminal.
<ardchoille> morbo3000: how did you install flash? sudo apt-get flash-installer ?
<TJ-> morbo3000: Could it be the browser is choosing to do HTML5 video but failing in some way? A good way to check is to move the mouse into the area and right-click. If you get the standard Firefox context menu then you know there's no special plug-in activity there
<morbo3000> i think it was already installed. in firefox it shows as a plug-in. the other factor is that chromium doesn't work either. and i believe it is supposed to be inside.
<Wangpeng> ActionParsnip,  can i install ubuntu befor
<Wangpeng> before i install windows
<morbo3000> i can't right click inside the window. right now, i'm using youtube as the testing ground.
<Scunizi> When changing ownership of a file to "root" is it simply "chown root <file.name>" ??
<ActionParsnip> Wangpeng: you can but you will need to boot to the ubuntu liveCD and reinstate grub as the junk windows installer will blindly overwrite grub in the mbr
<TJ-> morbo3000: If there's no right-click in the window, then some plugin has taken control in that area. Can you right-click outside the video area and get the context-menu?
<ardchoille> Scunizi: sudo chown root:root file.name
<Wangpeng> ActionParsnip,  thank you, i will try now
<Scunizi> ardchoille: perfect.. thanks.. then to give it read/write to root and read only to everyone else is that "chmod 611 <file.name> ?
<morbo3000> dammit. it just crashed. the whole thing. can't get anything to move but the mouse. gonna hard reboot.
<Scunizi> ardchoille: oops... sorry I meant 311
<ardchoille> Scunizi:  sudo chmod 644 file.name
<ardchoille> Scunizi: read = 4, write = 2, execute = 1
<morbo3000> is it best to test this in firefox or chromium? and youtube or some other site?
<z127_> hi folks, in precise, gettext-base seems to conflict with gettext-base:i386 on amd64. is there a workaround to install both?
<Scunizi> ardchoille: ah..I had the numerical sequence backwards
<Scunizi> ardchoille: thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<Cong> morbo3000, metacafe.
<morbo3000> ok. on metacafe, if i right click inside the metacafe toolbar, i get the contextual menu. but anywhere else in the window it won't right click.
<morbo3000> oh wait. not true.
<morbo3000> inside of each thumbnail, i can right-click. but not in the empty space in the screen.
<TJ-> morbo3000: Some sites may disable right-click response using Javascript
<Hatori> z127_ that for different arch
<morbo3000> tj-:i upgraded javascript because when i went to plugins it said that it had disabled it because it was old.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> I believe Firebug has a setting to debug scripts and momentarily disable them for stuff like that
<ardchoille> a vain attempt to protect items on a web page :)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> morbo3000: you mean Java?
<WeThePeople> actionparsnip, thanks it worked, so i can write it down what was the command again
<morbo3000> hmmm: yes
<TJ-> morbo3000: Javascript is not the same thing as Java - confusing, I know
<morbo3000> java
<morbo3000> right. my mistake.
<hmmwhatsthisdo> morbo3000: Javascript is directly parsed by the browser, Java is separate
<TJ-> morbo3000: Best to give the browser script language its official name : ECMA-262  :p
<morbo3000> i upgraded to the open-source version of java. now firefox doesn't give me that warning.
<Cong> livescript!
<ardchoille> TJ-: yeah, I often wonder why they chose that name
<Cong> the noun livescript is so much nicer.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: one again:  sudo grub-install /dev/sda; sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: just used irssi history :)
<z127_> Hatori: yeah, but most other packages can be installed i386 in parallel.
<Cong> livescript describes what javascript does.
<ActionParsnip> WeThePeople: I use this for chroot help http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<z127_> and aptitude install wine actually wants to include gettext-base:i386 on amd64
<ActionParsnip> z127_: what about with apt-get
<Hatori> z127_, yes...with multiarch support, you should ensure them
<z127_> anyway, using apt-get works
<z127_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<z127_> bye
<morbo3000> so, the theory is, because i can't right-click inside of it, that a different plug-in is conflicting. correct?
<TJ-> Archtivity: Orginally, it was Netscape wanted a way to have Java applets interact with the HTML page. So they decided to create a scripting language to do that. Because it was for 'scripting' Java applets they called it "JavaScript" and Sun trademarked it. Later, it was made an international standard ECMA-262
<TJ-> arrgh, that was for ardchoille
<ardchoille> TJ-: Ah, nice bit of history there
<morbo3000> does the fact that it happens in both chromium and firefox help?
<TJ-> morbo3000: Usually - unless ECMA-262 (ecmascript) is simply capturing the right-click event and doing nothing
<Cong> morbo3000, go to the software centre and see if there are any other flash viewers installed.
<Cong> firefox and has its own have of dealing with the context menu. firefox has it's down context menu event.
<morbo3000> it sure doesn't help that i have gradient bifocals and the monitor is up a little bit. gets uncomfortable trying things. definitely a first world problem.
<morbo3000> what category is flash viewers under?
<Cong> there is no category in the installed section.
<Hatori> flashplugin-nonfree
<morbo3000> there is accessories, developer tools, games, graphics, internet, office, sound and video, themes and tweaks, universal access and uncategorized
<Cong> search for flash.
<unsobill> can som1 walk me on how to upgrade to 3.3.6 kernel ?
<Cong> and swfdec, and gnash, lightspark
<morbo3000> ubuntu restricted extras
<morbo3000> nothing else. which makes no sense since firefox says it is there, and i've installed it.
<unsobill> recstricted extras - how would i get there ?
<unsobill> oh nevermind
<unsobill> any1 has good working manual on 3.3.6 kernel update on ubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> unsobill  the latest supported kernel is 3.2.0-31
<unsobill> and that kernel freezing up my system
 * ActionParsnip is confused why people still use aptitude....
<Cong> unsobill, make it (could take more than an hour) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAo1QCQXODo
<morbo3000> jeez. i uninstalled it yesterday while playing with things. we'll see what happens after i reinstall it.
<ActionParsnip> or install chrome and use the flash plugin there :)
<seednode> Know what I'd love? An apt-get frontend similar to Arch's yaourt.
<seednode> Being able to search all the repos with it would be nice.
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: that doesn't work either. which is confusing since chromium is independent of the system install of flash, right?
<rainfyre> Hi everyone.  Is boot-repair still in the repositories?
<rainfyre> I'm running xubuntu, but it's not finding boot-repair.  Does xubuntu use the same repos as ubuntu?
<zer0n> um, excuse me?
<seednode> rainfyre: It should use the same repos.
<seednode> rainfyre, Not sure what boot-repair is, though.
<dn4> where is firefox in the file system?
<morbo3000> ok. flash is installed. reloaded metacafe. same thing. i can right click in the metacafe toolbar. and in the thumbnails. but not in the empty white space at the top, which i assume is flash.
<zer0n> I was just wondering if one can make 12.04.01 behave like 10.04 lucid
<zer0n> but mostly look like lucid
<OerHeks> dn4, "locate firefox "
<rainfyre> seednode: it's a pretty slick grub fixer
<seednode> zer0n, do you mean change away from Unity?
<zer0n> anyone?
<zer0n> yes
<seednode> I can help with that.
<rainfyre> seednode: but it doesn't seem to be in the repos anymore
<seednode> PM me.
<seednode> I can walk you through it.
<zer0n> over to the old GNOME desktop
<Cong> dn4, try /usr/bin/firefox
<seednode> Netsplit?
<seednode> Or just mass disconnection?
<silverarrow> I am in live CD and try to store a xorg log on a usb stick, but struggel to make Widows read it, which codeset does windows read?
<sam__> I need to open a pdf with pfx key file(digital signiture) I hate adobe reader I have doc viewer and foxit reader anybody knows how i can enter my key?
<aeml> can someone help me out
<dn4> thanks
<aeml> Im trying to install my asus ati radeon hd 4650 and every time i install any driver ive found it always boots to a tty
<dn4> I installed awesome and firefox did not show up
<sam__> how to insert pfx digital signature in foxit reader or doc viewer
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: http://kb.iu.edu/data/acux.html
<Cong> dn4 how?
<morbo3000> still working on making flash work. i just got a warning "a script on this page may be busy, or may have stopped responding. Script: resrouce://gre/modules/xpcomutils.jsm:323
<dn4> Cong, It isn't showing up on the menu bar of awesome haha
<Cong> dn4, how did you install it?
<dn4> sudo apt-get install awesome
<sam__> anybody here ? anyone know about pfx digital signature on foxit or doc viewer please answer me if you know about it
<seednode> dn4: Have you tried launching it from command line?
<somsip> dn4: You have to edit your .config/awesome/rc.lua to add the debian menu. And you may need to edit that too. Install dmenu and bind to a MOD key instead
<seednode> sam__, sorry, I don't use PDFs
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how this applies really, I store it in "UTF-8" and it turns out jibberish
<Cong> dn4, okay. I don't get where you're going.
<sam__> no prob seednode
<silverarrow> ActionParsnip: I have the option ISO-8859-1,   ISO-8859-15,     CP1252
<ActionParsnip> silverarrow: save the text in a file, use the command given and it will convert the file, you can then open it in windows
<dn4> debian menu shows up but firefox is not under network
<sam__> anybody heard about  pfx key for pdf?
<seednode> dn4: Isn't firefox usually under "Internet", not Network?
<somsip> dn4: then you need to add it to your debian menu
<somsip> seednode: probably a different menu than you're used to. This is the awesome menu in Awesome WM
<somsip> dn4: but really - use dmenu instead
<seednode> somsip, I used Awesome for a year or so; I just never really used the menu. I might be thinking of a custom menu I used, though.
<morbo3000> running chromium, on metacafe, i get the puzzle piece "couldn't load plug-in"
<somsip> seednode: I never use the menu. But looking at it, I don't have Firefox in there either. So it must not ad hooks, or add them in a non-standard place, as expected by debian.menu
<rolling2k> 4266841216857001 0413 707 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | CHASE BANK USA, N.A. | CREDIT | GOLD PREMIUM | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | HTTP://WWW.CHASE.COM | (302) 594-4000 | | |
<seednode> Yeah, I eventually ended up switching to Openbox again; it has decent tiling support.
<jacob_> hey guies
<rolling2k> 4266841216857001 0413 707 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | CHASE BANK USA, N.A. | CREDIT | GOLD PREMIUM | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | HTTP://WWW.CHASE.COM | (302) 594-4000 | | |
<somsip> seednode: ah. awesome doesn't have tiling support. It just does tililng.
<jacob_> hows erryones day going
<seednode> somsip: Yeah, I meant that Openbox has decent tiling for a non-native tiling WM. I mainly just use it for easier config.
<Guest34151> wtf mayun whys my name guest 82934829348234
<Guest34151> niggers  be haitin my name
<Guest34151> bbl
<FloodBot1> Guest34151: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest34151> exit
<Guest34151> now
<Guest34151> nigga
<rolling2k> 4266841216857001 0413 707 APPROVED! BANK: | VISA | CHASE BANK USA, N.A. | CREDIT | GOLD PREMIUM | UNITED STATES | USA | 840 | HTTP://WWW.CHASE.COM | (302) 594-4000 | | |
<somsip> seednode: each to their own. I do like awesome, though am still tweaking it after a year or so
<somsip> !ops | rolling2k
<ubottu> rolling2k: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<morbo3000> in task manager in chromium, while on a page with flash, in the task manager, flash doesn't show up. browser, tab:metacafe, gnu process
<morbo3000> in about:plugins there are two items for flash. one is /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so. the other is use/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<morbo3000> just on a lark i disabled the installer one, but it didn't help.
<Cong> morbo3000, can you view the html5 videos on youtube?
<morbo3000> cong: only if i disable flash
<Cong> video driver installed?
<morbo3000> i don't know. i did a clean install. ran all updates.
<Cong> drivers don't come with the updates.
<morbo3000> ok. how am i going to figure that out.
<Cong> you click system/administration/install drivers
<seednode> morbo3000: Or you can download the drivers from the manufacturers website, in many cases.
<morbo3000> cong:from ubuntu software center? i appreciate everyone's patience.
<Cong> top, left system menu
<Cong> on your desktop screen
<morbo3000> cong: sigh. i hate being stupid. on the ubuntu desktop have file/edit/view/go/help
<seednode> morbo3000, Being new to Ubuntu doesn't make someone stupid.
<morbo3000> thanks seednode
<Cong> what ubuntu are you on morbo3000?
<morbo3000> 12
<morbo3000> 12.04 lts
<Cong> search for hardware drivers
<morbo3000> LTS
<ActionParsnip> Cong: open source video drivers come with the install
<Cong> Don't tell me ActionParsnip. Tell morbo3000.
<clarence> on a good hard HD tested with smart mon tools i am getting a seek error "unable to seek on /dev/sdc:  Invalid argument"
<morbo3000> cong: i think that what you were talking about is the "system settings" in the dock. it's a gear and a wrench
<Cong> it should be a circuit board and lock, right guys?
<morbo3000> cong: yes. additional drivers. i clicked on that, and it searched. and said "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<morbo3000> cong: yes. it was a circuit board and a lock. to get there i had to click the system settings icon on the dock which was about 7 icons down.
<Cong> no drivers listed?
<morbo3000> cong: under hardware the options are :additional drivers, bluetooth, color, displays, keyboard and mouse and trackpad.
<morbo3000> i double-clicked additional drivers and it di a search answering "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Cong> what's in displays?
<Cong> yes, you said that. What else is there?
<clarence> on a good hard HD tested with smart mon tools i am getting a seek error "unable to seek on /dev/sdc:  Invalid argument"
<morbo3000> cong: laptop (which it isn't) resolutions 1280x1024 5:4 rotation normal launcher placement all displays sticky edges on
<Cong> go back to addition drivers.
<Cong> looks for entries.
<morbo3000> there is nothing there.
<Yourdaddy> hello everyone
<Cong> Was flash work normally before the reinstalling of Ubuntu.
<Yourdaddy> I was wondering if anyone knows why qbittorent no longer launches
<Yourdaddy> was woundering if someone could help me out here
<morbo3000> i don't know. it was an old system. i think 9. my kids used it, and at the time, i had installed opendns to block sites like youtube. but i'm pretty sure that the games they were playing like roblox were flash
<Yourdaddy> qbittorent installed right but will not open
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, How did you install it?
<jaequery> how can i  increase net.nf_conntrack_max ? w/o rebooting the server? i'm on debian
<Yourdaddy> i did throw ubuntu software center
<Cong> roblox: Platform(s) 	Microsoft Windows XP/Vista/7, Mac OS X
<morbo3000> damn this is frustrating. it doesn't make sense.
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, What is your release and was it a PPA?
<Cong> it was most probably a application. http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110226152912/roblox/images/thumb/c/c8/Robloxubuntu.png/1000px-Robloxubuntu.png
<chase> anyone else streaming the presidential debate on youtube? It keeps dropping on me...very annoying.
<morbo3000> i went into chromium. in the address bar, typing about:plugins. it shows two shockwave flash. one is  usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so the other is usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Yourdaddy> the release is 12.04
<wilee-nilee> and
<mumixam> chase: seems fine here
<Yourdaddy> sorry i dont know what PPA is
<chase> umixam: Must be me then. Weird...never have a problem with normal youtube and internet is stable.
<mumixam> you might be streaming from a overloaded server
<morbo3000> i disabled both and restarted chrome. and this time, a black space appeared. i could right-click inside of it. then i went back and activated just the mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and restarted chromium. went to metacafe and this time, got the puzzle piece with the plugin could not be found.
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, Did you install from a tar or deb package?
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, this a a PPA for future reference. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Cong> morbo3000, delete both and do a re-installation.
<Yourdaddy> ok
<morbo3000> cong: in the about:plugins there is not an option to delete. only to disable.
<Yourdaddy> well i found this  qbittorrent 2.9.7-1
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy,If you want help you need to read questions carefully and try if you can to answer them, the key to getting help here are details.
<Cong> morbo3000, follow the paths and delete.
<Yourdaddy> i==considering i got it right off the ubuntu software center i am assuming its the deb file
<wilee-nilee> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7-1 (precise), package size 2774 kB, installed size 5354 kB
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, Ah I was not sure it was in the repos, I would try running qbittorrent in the terminal and see if there is an error.
<Yourdaddy> how would i run the command. I am assuming it would be a sudo command
<sere> im on a labtop and my usb mouse is choppy/drags anyone know why this would happend?
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, you would not need sudo it would not run as a superuser just type or copy and paste from the channel to the terminal and hit enter.
<Yourdaddy> ok will try it
<sere> im on a labtop and my usb mouse is choppy/drags anyone know why this would happend? 12.04 lts. amd btw
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, Are you running in root?
<morbo3000> cong: rm -Rf ? and then the path?
<Yourdaddy> no i am not
<wilee-nilee> coo
<wilee-nilee> cool
<morbo3000> ok. got 'em deleted.
<morbo3000> cong: there are multiple ways to install flash. do you have a recommendation?
<Yourdaddy> ok this is really wires. I went looking through hidden files as well. even though i instelled qbittorent nothing in hidden files. I re installed twice
<Yourdaddy> wired
<Yourdaddy> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<Yourdaddy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<Yourdaddy> Please include the following information with the report:
<Yourdaddy> comes up
<Cong> morbo3000, synaptics or aptitude
<Yourdaddy> command-not-found version: 0.2.44
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, Looking on the web I see others at least two having problems. Does the Icon show in the unity panel on the left if you are using ubuntu?
<Yourdaddy> yes it shows up. but dose not open
<morbo3000> cong: i'm installing synaptic right now. why is it better than ubuntu software center?
<Cong> you are installing synaptics? doesn't it come with ubuntu 12.04?
<morbo3000> no.
<morbo3000> i checked.
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, Hard for me to say maybe others will have an idea, there was a bug but supposedly fixed. If it were me I would just use another, but this may not be your interest
<Cong> morbo3000, it doesn't matter what you use. they all use apt in the background.
<Yourdaddy> hmmm ...... dose it say how they fixed it
<morbo3000> man. something was really wonky. after deleting flash manually, and testing its absence in chrome, when i went to the software center and clicked on adobe flash plugin, it said to remove.
<wilee-nilee> Yourdaddy, I never use the software center but apt-get to see if there are any errors, here is the bug, there is a link for a fix but dated 4/11/2011   https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbittorrent/+bug/773901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 773901 in qBittorrent "Unity Qbittorrent tray icon" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Cong> it's normal. remove it.
<harrismrubin_> how do i get a calender with all of my todo as my desktop wallpaper
<escott> harrismrubin_, never heard of anything like that, but if you can find an application to make your desktop into an image you can set that image as your wallpaper
<morbo3000> harrismrubin_ on the mac there is something called geektool that will allow you to do some unix voodoo on your desktop. you might start there and see if there's anyway to do it in ubuntu
<harrismrubin_> I REALLY NEED IT
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: didn't you ask earlier, or was that someone else?
<harrismrubin_> in didnt ask
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77065/use-a-calendar-as-desktop-wallpaper
<harrismrubin_> how did you get that so fast
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: browser history
<harrismrubin_> have you done this before
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: somebody asked the same thing a few hours back
<morbo3000> cong: dammit. i was so excited that that might have fixed it.
<harrismrubin_> so im not the only one
<Cong> morbo3000, what happen?
<Yourdaddy> was looking online and on the ubuntu page people are saying that they downgraded and it worked..
<morbo3000> just the same in both firefox and chromium.
<morbo3000> yourdaddy: downgraded to make flash work? or are you talking about something else.
<Cong> morbo3000, did you reinstall flash player?
<Yourdaddy> something else sorry
<morbo3000> cong: i did reinstall flash player. i just went in to chromium's about:plugins, and sure enough, there are two of them again. one in flashplugin-installer and the other one regular.
<morbo3000> maybe if i delete just the one.
<Cong> morbo3000, uninstall flash player and try a alternative like gnash.
<Mechdave> G'day all, does anyone remember what package replaced ia32-libs?
<homecable> whats up brother join irc.darkinfo.org channel #Sports-Bar
<homecable> whoops
<Cong> morbo3000, down side is you can't view any other page except youtube.
<homecable> wrong window
<homecable> shit
<FloodBot1> homecable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: can you give a pastebin of the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<morbo3000> cong: i'll try that. interestingly, when i deleted the flashplugin-installer, the other one disappeared too.
<escott> Mechdave, multiarch. you can just install program:i386
<Cong> it's a link and you just deleted the master version
<Mechdave> escott, thanks
<morbo3000> action parsnip. i'm chatting on my mac so i won't be able to paste. let me see what happens.
<Cong> or may be it was a hard link
<icallitvera> wait, i'm just jumping in here but are you sure that one of the flashes in the plugins page isn't pepper flash from google?
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: it gave a bunch of info about the system and then ii flashpluin-installer with flash in red.
<morbo3000> 11.2.202.238ubuntu0.12.04.1
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<STMelon> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<STMelon> 1st
<STMelon> see if adobe even picks up that you have flash
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: precise
<STMelon> surprised no1 mentioned that site
 * STMelon sighs
<Cong> lol
<morbo3000> yes team?
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: and the output of: uname -m
<morbo3000> i686
<harrismrubin_> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashpluin-installer
<harrismrubin_> ActionParsnip,  give people this link when they ask my question http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818053
<Cong> I got an idea. Head of easy youtube downloader? well it's self-descriptive. you can download the video files and watch them offline if any of this doesn't help.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: morbo3000 enable the partner repo and install the adobe-flashplugin
<puppy_parade> does eyefinity not work on ubuntu?
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: it just uninstalled it.
<morbo3000> can you rephrase that actionparnip?
<morbo3000> my terminal skills are going up.. that's for sure.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: in software centre enable the partner repo
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: sweet, close all web browsers then rerun it, should be ok
<Cong> fingers crossed!
<morbo3000> rerun what? metacafe?
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: the web browser, to then use flash
<morbo3000> i didn't do the enable partner repo thing.
<morbo3000> i assume i haven't reinstalled flash, right? we just deleted it?
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: if you run:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list     you can uncomment the lines with 'partner' on that start with the word 'deb'
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: then save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<morbo3000> ok. it opened gedit. with that file. comments are ## ?
<morbo3000> oh. i see. # deb http://archive.canonical, etc. …
<morbo3000> delte the #?
<unsobill> how... to... update...to...3.3.6 kernel
<unsobill> my ubuntu is freezing every time
<unsobill> im going to shoot it with my .45
<seednode> Does Ubuntu let you do that?
<morbo3000> action parsnip it's busy doing its thing
<somsip> unsobill: what version of ubuntu?
<unsobill> 12.04TLS
<harrismrubin_> how do i get a todo list on the side of my desktop
<Cong> kaTow! The sound of a .45 calibre interruption.
<somsip> unsobill: current supported is 3.2.0 per this page. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all So you will have to go unsupported
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: didn't work in firefox. i'm trying chromium.
<unsobill> going unsupported meaning im on my own right ?
<somsip> unsobill: it means you don't get support from this channel. You may find a PPA that does what you want
<somsip> !PPA | unsobill
<ubottu> unsobill: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Cong> time to bust out the gnash then.
<unsobill> sadness taking over me
<unsobill> as i regret that day installing ubuntu
<Cong> Ubuntu isn't for everyone, and you have to remember it's free and their philosophy is usability not warranty.
<morbo3000> action parsnip and song: google chrome does not show a flash plugin installed.
<morbo3000> oops. cong. stupid autocorrect
<morbo3000> chromium
<Cong> morbo3000, what's it going to be?
<morbo3000> cong: what do you mean?
<Cong> what are you going to do now?
<morbo3000> chuckle. give up? try and install flash again? install gnash? run flash-aid in firefox?
<superduperpowers> howdy
<icallitvera> oh hai there
<Cong> morbo3000, good luck!
<morbo3000> uninstall chromium and reinstall?
<morbo3000> cong: i've gone beyond the pale, eh? chuckle.
<morbo3000> well.. software center says it's not installed, so i'll give it a go again.
<Cong> I don't know why some people have more than one web browser.
<Yourdaddy> i think i found something that needs to be reported
<Cong> Try gnash first.
<Yourdaddy> knight@ubuntu:~$ sduo apt-get clean
<Yourdaddy> Sorry, command-not-found has crashed! Please file a bug report at:
<Yourdaddy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/command-not-found/+filebug
<Yourdaddy> Please include the following information with the report:
<Yourdaddy> command-not-found version: 0.2.44
<FloodBot1> Yourdaddy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PryMaL> Cong: I have multiple browsers for testing purposes at work
<OerHeks> LoLz  sduo
<Martell> SUDO
<morbo3000> cong: when i said to install adobe flash it says gtk+ panel for adobe flash and adobe flash player plugin version 11 need to be removed.
<Martell> FTW
<Yourdaddy> ok
<morbo3000> cong: the reason i had chromium was because i understood that it did flash internally and didn't rely on the os. i may have said that wrong.
<Yourdaddy> anyway this message is happening with all my apps
<liamliamliam> hello all!
<Cong> PryMaL, that's okay. Most people, these people aren't developers, and those people have more than one.
<Yourdaddy> when testing in launcher and even when using sudo apt-get update
<Cong> which is not okay.
<Martell> Hello, i dualboot ubuntu 11.04 32bit from win 7 64bit, i dont know what i did wrong, but looks like i cannot boot to my windows 7.. maybe i messed with the swap area or the boot loader, or i just 'formatted' the win 7 partition with ubuntu
<Martell> Anyone help me :(
<morbo3000> well.. i'm a noob.. so just tryin'…
<Cong> morbo3000, installing gnash now?
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: chrome does flash internally, not chromium
<Cong> that could be true.
<morbo3000> oh. thanks actionparsnip.
<morbo3000> yes. gonna install gnash. software center doesn't have it.. so i assume i use apt-get to get it.
<Cong> nope.
<Cong> software centre was to have it.
<morbo3000> huh. it showed swf with it. that's not it is it?
<Cong> is gnash written above it?
<Martell> Here is the fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259301/
<Cong> gnash only supports up to flash 10. youtube still uses flash 10.
<morbo3000> gnash swf viewer
<Cong> nothing else uses flash 10.
<Cong> yeah.  go for it.
<morbo3000> ok.
<aristidesfl> HI, can I convert an existing partition to LVM?
<morbo3000> i'm wondering if i'm going to need to try an older install of ubuntu. i don't really have anything to lose because i don't have anything on here.
<aristidesfl> or do I need to move the data which is there first?
<Cong> I got that wrong. Gnash does not support flash 10.
<WangPeng> hello,everyone. have a nice day
<morbo3000> cong: well.. my needs are very simple. my son is doing an online school. in order to take quizzes, it needs flash. that's how i realized it was missing. but i'm sure it's not using a sophisticated release of flash. though i could be wrong.
<Cong> Gnash supports SWF up to some features from v9.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: uninstall all flash packages and install chrome from the google website, you will then have flash
<morbo3000> oh. chrome is available on ubuntu? i thought only chromium.
<Cong> I thought you got the implied message.
<morbo3000> i did. i was exclaiming my surprise.
<Cong> The message before this one.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: you need to download it separate
<morbo3000> ok. thanks. i'll take it from here. don't want to be getting on anyones nerves.
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/?platform=linux&hl=en
<Yourdaddy> reported  to ubuntu support network the following bug. hopefully they can fix this
<Cong> morbo3000, hows gnash coming along?
<morbo3000> cong: installed gnash, but all it did was popup a player.
<Cong> morbo3000, which browser?
<morbo3000> not in a browser. it was a standalone program.
<kuhwallskee> Hello!! I have a dell n5010 laptop that is freezing on resum from suspend. I also found bug #1001315, I don't see a solution for it, but am I looking in the correct place?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001315 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "Screen remain off after returning from suspend" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001315
<PryMaL> I'm just working on password-less ssh login: Can someone confirm for me please that once I have generated the ssh-keygen i just ahve to cat the id-rsa.pub over to the destination machine into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<morbo3000> i just ran sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer and it said it's not installed. so i'm going to try chrome.
<somsip> PryMaL: different solutions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/46930/how-can-i-set-up-password-less-ssh-login
<Cong> morbo3000, you got the wrong package. you should have got mozilla-plugin-gnash.
<kuhwallskee> 1001315
<tyler_d> PryMaL: you should not be copy/paste, scp the file and rename it
<tyler_d> PryMaL: then ensure your permissions are ok
<ActionParsnip> chrome rocks, flash plays smooooth
<PryMaL> somsip: thanks
<PryMaL> tyler_d: I've used - cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh simba 'cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys'
<neostream> #elementary #desktop on #ubuntu #precise (http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/install-elementary-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts.html)
<tyler_d> PryMaL: use `scp ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub simba:~/.ssh/authorized_keys`
<somsip> tyler_d: won't that overwrite anything already in there? That might be be desired behaviour...
<PryMaL> tyler_d: thats done, but it's still asking for a password - thoughts?!
<docvell> Question: I am trying to load Firefox however it says it has already loaded (I don't see it) how can I stop the process (via command line)?
<seednode> killall firefox
<docvell> thanks
<docvell> thanks
<tyler_d> somsip: if he had done it before then he prolly wouldn't be asking for help.. but typical solution yes you are right
<tyler_d> PryMaL: that's the pass for ssh'ing to the server "simba"
<somsip> tyler_d: fair enough
<morbo3000> i'm instlaling chrome
<sunilthaha> PryMaL, you can use ssh-copy-id command
<PryMaL> tyler_d: yes, this exact same process worked for other servers which is the cause of my confusion
<tyler_d> PryMaL: why not use seahorse to get it done though?
<erealz_> ok so how do i cd into a dir that has space in the name
<PryMaL> tyler_d: never heard of seahorse... To Google!  Thanks
<tyler_d> PryMaL: just run seahorse
<seednode> erealz_, surround with single quotes.
<seednode> i.e. '/home/username/file name.jpg'
<erealz_> ahhh
<sere> im on a labtop and my usb mouse is choppy/drags anyone know why this would happend? 12.04 lts. amd btw
<tyler_d> PryMaL: file ---> new --> secure shell key --> etc etc
<neostream> [tips] restart #xserver without  restarting (http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/05/restart-x-server-ubuntu-12-04-without-rebooting.html)
<tyler_d> sere: labtop? and please define that... how does the touchpad work?
<aristidesfl> Can I convert an existing partition to LVM without removing the data?
<neostream> install #emerald #windows decorator on #ubuntu #precise (http://ubuntuportal.com/2012/06/how-to-install-emerald-window-decorator-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts.html)
<ActionParsnip> neostream: please don't
<tyler_d> in any event, better to start fresh aristidesfl
<aristidesfl> tyler_d whay
<aristidesfl> why
<Martell> Hello, i dualboot ubuntu 11.04 32bit from win 7 64bit, i dont know what i did wrong, but looks like i cannot boot to my windows 7.. maybe i messed with the swap area or the boot loader, or i just 'formatted' the win 7 partition with ubuntu
<tyler_d> aristidesfl: to ensure that the lvm in tact and the data is copied over... tasks such as this should be handled backup ----> format ----> copy
<ActionParsnip> Martell: if you run:  sudo update-grub    is windows listed?
<sere> tyler_d  the touchpad works just fine only the usb mouse is skipping
<tyler_d> sere: did you try a diff input and a diff mouse?
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: i'm still here.. btw.. don't want to leave you hanging.. don't want to be rude.
<morbo3000> you too cong
<Martell> ActionParsnip, "Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda3", but i boot it from grub, it gave me error something like "insert disc" or similar
<Cong> it works!
<PryMaL> tyler_d: thanks for the direction, problem solved.  It was ssh being a pain in the bum: service just needed a restart on the server.  thanks heaps
<Cong> morbo3000, it's aaahhh live?!
<tyler_d> PryMaL: np, glad you got it sorted :)
<morbo3000> chrome is just now booting up. (my computer is slow)
<ActionParsnip> Martell: you may need to chkdsk your C:. You can do it from Windows CD
<sere> tyler_d, no...not sure how
<tyler_d> sere: unplug it and plug it in somewhere else.... then try a different mouse
<morbo3000> cong: dammit! didn't even work in chrome.
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: see above.
<Drake> Hello
<Cong> morbo3000, don't give up.
<morbo3000> i can't imagine doing anything more other than downgrading to a previous version of ubuntu. can you recommend a version.
<Martell> ActionParsnip, and how do i do chkdsk on it? btw the windows 7 is 64bit, do i need the same?
<morbo3000> thanks cong. i thought i was pissing you off.
<ActionParsnip> Martell: just something that can read the NTFS partition you have
<Martell> pardon me
<sere> tyler_d,  tried it but dont have another mouse.....how do i change input
<tyler_d> sere: you unplug the mouse from where it is and plug it in somewheres else
<McClein> hello, i have a pptpd vpn running between linux and winxp and I don't know how to share a folder
<McClein> or how to browse files
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: thanks for your help. i'm gonna take it from here and see if google search and i can figure things out. i appreciate your time.
<Martell> ActionParsnip, here is the fdisk, btw i have 500gb but it only show me 250gb of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259301/
<Nith1210> morbo3000: Are you just trying to get Flash working?
<LuvLinuxOS> Hi
<morbo3000> nith1210: yes. we've stood on our heads trying a million things.
<morbo3000> been at it for maybe 2 hours. final step is to install chrome. i was trying with chromium. but even installing chrome didn't work.
<morbo3000> just now i did http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/flashplugin-installer in chrome. we'll see what happens
<Nith1210> ok, I just got here so hear me out firefox-->tools-->plugin's
<Nith1210> do you see Shockwave flash?
<Nith1210> And what does the button on the far right of it say?
<morbo3000> sec nith1210 i'll do it.
<DJJeff> I tried installing http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions and got some make errors in ubuntu 12.04
<ztag100> wow, I always seem to be stuck in this situation, I'm about to install ubuntu on a computer, but the new version comes out in 2 weeks, so I might as well wait
<DJJeff> 12.04 is a LTS
<Nith1210> ztag100: how frequently do you enjoy reinstalling?
<ztag100> Nith1210, not about reinstalling, it's a machine that I just acquired
<Nith1210> right, what I mean is if you want to use one OS for 3-5 years, you should actually use 12.04 instead of 12.10
<Nith1210> if you like reinstalling once every 6 months, then wait
<ztag100> Nith1210: I update as soon as a new version comes out
<ztag100> also, that machine will be an experimental laptop
<DJJeff> I dont like unity at all I am trying my best to disable it as much as possible
<Nith1210> Ahh, I'd wait if I were in your shoes then - it'd be easier
<DJJeff> seems to be pretty difficult
<Nith1210> I use gnome-shell; I don't like unity
<ztag100> Nith1210, well, that seems to be the issue
<ztag100> but, also, I'm trying to decide if I might want to use fedora on that machine
<DJJeff> Nith1210 is there a guide I can use to get gnome-shell for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<dnivra> Hello! What is the command to dereference symlinks i.e. find out which is the original file the symlink points to. Eg: /usr/bin/x-www-browser is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser, which in turn in a symlink to the actual browser. So, when I run "<command> <options> x-www-browser", I should get the actual browser executable.
<ztag100> DJJeff, well, here
<dnivra> i tried ls -H and ls -L but the didn't work.
<ztag100> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<yekoms> ls -la
<ztag100> that should just about do it
<ztag100> :)
<tsimpson> dnivra: readlink
<yekoms> dnivra, use ls -la
<yekoms> that will show symlinks.
<tsimpson> dnivra: "readlink -f /some/link" will follow the link all the way until the real file is found
<Nith1210> DJJeff: yeah, if you use synaptic or ztag100's apt-get; it will let you choose "gnome" from the login shell
<ActionParsnip> dnivra: you can use the file command. eg:  file /usr/bin/x-www-browser
<ActionParsnip> tsimpson: oh thats clever, mental note. Cheers dude
<Nith1210> ztag100: alternatively you could properly partition your home from your OS, install 12.04 for now and install 12.10 when it comes out.
<Nith1210> I prefer wipes to updates anyway
<ztag100> anyone know the main differences between 12.04-12.10?
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: newer kernel and drivers. Quantal isn't LTS.
<DJJeff> gnome-shell is already the newest version.
<tsimpson> ztag100: 6 months
<DJJeff> do I just logout and back in?
<Nith1210> DJJeff: If you do go the route of gnome-shell though, you'll probably want to visit the extensions site as well... but play with it first
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: http://ubuntulife.net/whats-new-in-ubuntu-12-10-alpha-1/
<ztag100> tsimpson, ActionParsnip so, no major over hauls?
<Nith1210> DJJeff: log out, on the log in screen there's a pulldown above the password box which will let you choose "gnome" instead of "ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: the gnome based release will be Unity3D and no 2D
<dnivra> yekoms: ActionParsnip: ls -la and file only do one level of dereference-that's not exactly what I'm looking for.
<dnivra> tsimpson: ah thanks for the readlink! works like a charm!
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: pretty big overhaul imho (if you don't use unity then you won't be affected)
<ztag100> ActionParsnip, doesn't sound like anything that will really affect me, will it?
<ztag100> I do use unity, but, I alwyas use 3D anyway
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: if you can run Unity3D you will equally be unaffected
<ztag100> okay
<Nith1210> ActionParsnip: heard anything about wayland?
<Nith1210> or anyone for that matter?
<ActionParsnip> Nith1210: nothing tbh, not something I've looked into
<carpi> I am using ubuntu 12.04. Can someone please tell me how I can remove the menu on the top right corner that says "Available, Away, Busy, Invisible, Offline"?
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: later version of Unity too. bug fixes, the usual jive
<ActionParsnip> carpi: isn't that the me menu?
<ztag100> ActionParsnip: there's also the potential debate between Ubuntu and Fedora, which I'm not quite sure about
<ztag100> I've had equally amazing experiences with both
<Nith1210> ztag100: install both
<Nith1210> one /home, two /
<Nith1210> you only need 4-8G per os
<ztag100> Nith1210: little bulky isn't it?
<yekoms> i didn't like fedora.
<ActionParsnip> ztag100: debate about what?
<ztag100> ActionParsnip, well, I'm not sure what I want to use on the machine
<carpi> yea. its the 'me' menu
<ztag100> (I meant internal debate)
<ActionParsnip> carpi: this: http://www.techblogscafe.com/userfiles/me-menu.jpg
<laura91> hi, I just installed ubuntu and am having a problem with monitor overscanning. I need to edit xorg.conf however it does not exist! where is it now? Thanks :)
<carpi> ActionParsnip: yup. that one. is there a way to remove that menu. because i don't use it
<Martell> how long basically "sudo gpart /dev/sda" take ? its been 15 mins
<Nith1210> laura91: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Nith1210> laura91: in essence, you can create one if you really need to, but xorg.conf isn't needed by default anymore
<laura91> Nith1210: thanks
<ztag100> yekoms: it's really good, especially the latest version
<Nith1210> np :)
<laura91> Nith1210: why not? the options i need are not in the default displays setup
<ActionParsnip> carpi: if you run: apt-cache policy indicator-me      does it show it as installed?
<yekoms> what is the latest?
<ActionParsnip> Nith1210: xorg.conf can be needed
<McClein> hello, i have a pptpd vpn running between linux and winxp and I don't know how to share a folder
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: we installed some stuff from partners. i can't figure out how to uninstall it. to install flash, it tells me i need to uninstall gtk+ control and adobe flash player plugin version 11
<Nith1210> sorry, I should rephrase, it will try to guess sane defaults when it's not present, and so it's no longer shipped with xorg.conf
<Nith1210> I also use one with my nvidia drivers, so I agree it can be needed
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: not heard of a package called gtk+ control, is that the actual name?
<carpi> ActionParsnip: this is what it says indicator-me:
<carpi>   Installed: (none)
<carpi>   Candidate: (none)
<carpi>   Version table:
<Nith1210> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nith1210> haha, achievement points for first use of ubottu :)
<laura91> Nith1210: thanks. i am on intel so shouldnt need that. anyhow, is there a good way to autogenerate one i can change? annoying to manually create all the settings
<laura91> Nith1210: lolty
<Nith1210> laura91: The site I mentioned has a skeleton ; I don't know if there is a way to generate one outside of the nvidia world (but that by no means means there isn't a way).
<Nith1210> rather, I don't know how to generate one...
<laura91> ok, thanks
<Nith1210> I'm really not wording things well right now XD
<laura91> are you in colorado?
<Nith1210> Nope, Toronto here :)
<laura91> sometimes i dont word things well when im in colorado
<laura91> XD
<ActionParsnip> carpi: I'd run:  dpkg -l | grep indica      see if anything sounds suspect
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: when i click install in software center for adobe flash plugin it says these items need to be removed: gtk+ control panel for adobe flash (adobe-flash-properties-gtk) and adobe flash player plugin version 11 (adobe-flashplugin)
<TJ-> laura91: "xorg --configure"
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: thats fine
<morbo3000> i can keep that stuff? just install on top of it?
<jagginess> ,/Xorg (capital X)
<TJ-> jagginess: thanks, good point! laura91 "Xorg --configure"
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: if it wants to remove them, those packages are not critical
<carpi> ActionParsnip: anything in particular that Im supposed to look for?
<zykotick9> laura91: if you want to generate an xorg.conf use "sudo X -configure :1"
 * jagginess says Xorg -configure (or --configure), makes a sample in ~, a slight error may occur but sample still gets generated
<morbo3000> oh. it will remove them? i thought it wanted me to do it first. thanks
<ActionParsnip> carpi: something that sounds like a me menu
<ActionParsnip> you may also want to point to a TTY without X running, or it'll moan :)
<ActionParsnip> tj ^
<laura91> TJ-: zykotick9 thanks a ton
<carpi> ActionParsnip: there is nothing that looks like an 'indicator me' package..
<laura91> zykotick9: Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.   Configuration failed.
<TJ-> Grrr! I've been staring at Python for too long! "sudo Xorg -configure" to write an active file to "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" - without sudo to put one in your home directory as a sample
<carpi> ActionParsnip: there is 'indicator-application' and 'indicator-appmenu' .. would that be it?
<zykotick9> laura91: sorry i don' know.  good luck.
<laura91> kthx
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-application
<ubottu> indicator-application (source: indicator-application): Application Indicators. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> carpi: I think those are what hold the individual indicators
<carpi> !info indicator-messages
<ubottu> indicator-messages (source: indicator-messages): indicator that collects messages that need a response. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 67 kB, installed size 345 kB
<ActionParsnip> carpi: if you run:  ps -ef | grep menu     do you see a me menu process (or similar)
<ActionParsnip> carpi: the messages one is the envelope icon
<nina666> hi, im using ubuntu 12.04, 32-bit. my cdRom was working perfectly, and I always burned cd/dvd using k3b. suddenly out of nowhere, i cant burn anymore i get this error: No optical drive found. K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
<carpi> ActionParsnip: when i run "ps -ef | grep menu" i see this "/usr/lib/indicator-appmenu/hud-service"
<ActionParsnip> carpi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/133478/session-menu-and-me-menu-are-missing-after-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> carpi: seems its the indicator-session package you need to remove
<paulus68_> ssh problem : I have 2 routers in my network the first gives out 182.168.178.X and the second gives out 192.168.1.X my laptop and my windows pc are both on wifi connected to the 192.168.1 router and they are both able to connect to my server which is on 192.168.178. however I am not able to connect from my server towards my laptop
<ActionParsnip> paulus68_: can you ping the IP?
<paulus68_> ActionParsnip: I can ping the ip from my windows not from my server
<Nith1210> paulus68_: is your second router plugged into your first?
<nina666> anyone know solutions to my problem? funny thing is, i cant find any /dev/cdrom.. Is this the file I should be looking for? or something else?
<paulus68_> Nith1210: yes it is
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, which port to which port?
<ActionParsnip> nina666: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk      will show the device names
<ztag100> alright, making an ubuntu usb now
<morbo3000> action parsnip and nith1210: it just doesn't make sense. i installed chrome. and installed flash. when i do about:plugins in chrome, it shows flash enabled. but when i load a page with flash it says it isn't available.
<paulus68_> Seven_Six_Two: standard port
<Nith1210> Is it plugged into the "uplink" or "internet" port?
<paulus68_> Nith1210: internet
<ActionParsnip> morbo3000: try http://rathergood.com/blode2
<Nith1210> paulus68_: what would you like to happen?
<ActionParsnip> Nith1210: is it a crossover cable?
<Seven_Six_Two> 192 router's wan is plugged in to 182's lan port?
<Nith1210> ActionParsnip: most routers will auto-flip anyway
<paulus68_> Nith1210: that I can connect from my server towards my laptop
<ActionParsnip> Nith1210: I'd check your routing table on the server
<Nith1210> paulus68_: so the issue is that the routers "internet" port kind of acts like a hardware firewall - your first router can't talk to your second router's ip addresses
<ActionParsnip> Nith1210: you may need to add a router to the other network via eth0 (or whatever interface you are using)
<ActionParsnip> *route  not router
<paulus68_> Nith1210: no firewall enabled
<ActionParsnip> paulus68_: ^
<Nith1210> nono, I'm saying that it acts like a firewall
<Nith1210> it's the same reason why people on the internet can't connect directly to your machine
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, if your .1.0 network's wan port is in the 178.0 network's lan port, it's the former's firewall
<Nith1210> paulus68_: easy solution, create a port forward on  router 2 to the ip address and port of your laptop then connect to your router2's 182 ip
<paulus68_> Seven_Six_Two: the firewall on the 1.0 network is disabled on the router
<morbo3000> actionparsnip: rathergood.com/blode2 reveals a banner that is rotating, and a square window with the puzzle piece plugin missing.
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, what's the netmask for your 178.0 network?
<yekoms> how can you use 182? that isnt a private range.
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, and which is your internet connected to?
<Seven_Six_Two> yekoms, 192.168.182.0
<yekoms> you can use 10.* or 192.168.* but how can you use 182.* ?
<yekoms> ohhh
<yekoms> some routers dont support anything past .1.254
<paulus68_> Seven_Six_Two: the internet is connected to 178
<Seven_Six_Two> yekoms, it's actually 192.168.178 but there was a typo when I joined
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, ok, so the netmask on the server's network is 255.255.255.0?
<nina666> ActionParsnip; lshw...drive doesnt give me any output! lshw ... disk only displays my sata
<paulus68_> Nith1210: and I already tried the portforwarding no such luck comes back with connection refused
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, your server is looking to the default gateway for a network not on it's network
<paulus68_> Seven_Six_Two: yes
<Nith1210> paulus68_: after creating the port forward, are you connecting to the ip of the laptop, or the ip of router2?
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, port forwarding is the firewall, but that's disabled, right?
<paulus68_> Nith1210: ip of the laptop
<ActionParsnip> nina666: does the optical drive show in BIOS?
<Nith1210> The router acts as a firewall regardless of whether or not the firewall is enabled. It is the nature of NAT
<Nith1210> paulus68_: use the ip of router2 to connect
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, you need to tell your server to look at the .1.0's wan port ip for the .1.whatever subnet
<nina666> ActionParsnip; I have to restart for that
<nina666> ActionParsnip; brb
<Seven_Six_Two> your .178.0 router will see .178.### for your .1.0 router
<QuantumState> too bad theres no ubutu for touchpad.
<Nautilus> in my new 12.04 setup (fresh and imports from 10.04) I'm mostly using apt-get to install stuff.  Would this be an appropriate install method for git, or should I download from http://git-scm.com/?
<Nith1210> Nautilus: I use apt-get to install git and have never had an issue
<morbo3000> nith and action i'm giving up for tonight. thanks for the help. nite.
<Nautilus> Nith1210: ok, thanks
<Nith1210> anytime :)
<yekoms> Nautilus, use apt-get install, it'll work fine.
<Nautilus> got it going :)
<paulus68_> Nith1210: what I did is Is this I created a portforward from my 178 router lets say for argument sake port 20000 towards the ip of my second router which is 178.250 towards the same port 20000, then I forwarded from my 1.0 router the port 20000 towards port 22 on my laptops ip (this procedure is working for another program that I use on my windows) however no such luck on the ssh part
<redwarriors25> how to retrieve deleted files in ubuntu
<macmartine> Each time I ssh into my ubuntu server, and change to a user x, my variables are not set, such as $GEM_PATH. But if I source ~/.bashrc all is well. I tried this but it didn't work http://stackoverflow.com/questions/820517/bashrc-at-ssh-login Any ideas?
<yekoms> macmartine, so when you ssh user@yourip, and su - user2, your vari's arnt set?
<alien2050> when you change to another use dont forget the dash (-)
<macmartine> yekoms: correct
<c_smith_> redwarriors25, did you empty the recycle bin or use the cli program rm?
<yekoms> uhm, user2 wont have the same .bashrc as user.
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: do you have a ~/.profile file?
<yekoms> you have to copy USER .bashrc to user2 ~
<yekoms> or put it in .bashrc on user2, to source user's bashrc
<c_smith_> redwarriors25, if the files aren't in your trash folder, they're gone.
<Nith1210> paulus68_: Is the reason you're doing this because your first router is actually your modem, and your second router is useful?
<macmartine> alien2050: that did it -- what does the dash mean?
<paulus68_> Nith1210: yes
<c_smith_> redwarriors25, once a file is deleted, it's deleted for good.
<Nith1210> paulus68_: I'm using an identical setup - easiest solution is to DMZ from the first router to the second
<alien2050> it loads the specific user environment :)
<ActionParsnip> macmartine: sudo cp /root/.profile $HOME; sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.profile
<alien2050> specifically it loads .bashrc
<Nith1210> paulus68_: do you have a second laptop?
<alien2050> if using bash
<paulus68_> Nith1210: or do I need to change the listning port from the laptop for ssh to another?
<macmartine> ActionParsnip: alien2050 's suggestion worked. I left out the dash when switching to the user
<Nith1210> paulus68_: no, the port forward should translate for you
<paulus68_> Nith1210: I have a windows pc a laptop and a server at my disposal
<alien2050> Oh hey ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> alien2050: yo
<Nith1210> paulus68_: ok, one sec, let me test something really quickly
<paulus68_> Nith1210: ok
<Nith1210> paulus68_: from the machine you're interested in, does `ssh localhost` work?
<Nith1210> paulus68_: if so, does `ssh -p 20000 <router-2-address>` work?
<redwarriors25> not  in recycle bin
<Seven_Six_Two> paulus68, why don't you bridge your first router and plug your server in to the other one?
<redwarriors25> any software to recover
<paulus68_> Nith1210: do you mean that I have to see if I can connect from the server towards laptop?
<Nith1210> no, you can do it all from the laptop
<Nith1210> paulus68_: oh, I wasn't clear though
<nina666> ok I tested from bios
<Nith1210> paulus68_: I'll use this... internet --> network 1 --> network2
<TigerFromHell> Sup baby
<TigerFromHell> Im shy
<Nith1210> paulus68_: the ssh you should do is the network 1 address of your second router
<nina666> the thing is, when I put a bootable cd nothing happens although the first sequence option is the cdrom
<Nith1210> where your laptop is on network2, and network 1 contains router 1 and router 2
<nina666> does that mean my whole cdrom device got corrupted?
<blinkbox> hello, can i ask a quick question? how do i check if my computer supports IOMMU?
<Seven_Six_Two> blinkbox, is that a cpu instruction?
<paulus68_> Nith1210: no my laptop is on network 2 behind router 2
<Nith1210> right
<blinkbox> Seven_Six_Two, it needs the support of both the chipset and the processor, but anyway, it's named AMD-Vi for AMD, and VT-d for Intel
<lotuspsychje> !ssh > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<blinkbox> i know that cat /proc/cpuinfo can give the vt-x and the amd-v extensions, but i wonder if they can also tell if it can do AMD-Vi/VT-d . I plan to check using a ubuntu live-cd before I take a plunge into Xen
<blinkbox> i'm gonna ask at Xen and KVM as well
<lotuspsychje> Nith1210:what would that mean if his ssh connection says no route to host?
<nina666> but even if my drive got corrupted, how the /dev/cdrom file has gotten removed?
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: typically it means he's trying to connect from one private network to another private network
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: which means he's not using the forwarding, he's trying to use the ip addresses directly
<Seven_Six_Two> Nith1210, did he create an entry in his server's routing table?
<lotuspsychje> Nith1210:but i tryed remotely ssh on his ip aswell, same router problem, but nmap shows ssh installed
<lotuspsychje> *route
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_two:howto add this?
<Seven_Six_Two> anything in hosts.deny and hosts.allow that might block ssh from outside of the subnet?
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, with the route add
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, but it will take a good look at the man page
<Nith1210> lost him
<Nith1210> or her
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:bit its strange i cant connect from remote neither, same problem from his internal network
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: the problem isn't the routing, it's the fact that you've got two layers of NAT
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, I thought that if the subnet for his server is 3 255.255.255.0 then all non "this subnet" packets will go to the default gateway (internet). Not all routers will let you hit the outside ip from within the network
<Seven_Six_Two> from within my home network, I can't access my server (connected to same router) using the domain name, unless I add it to the hosts file.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:but howcome i can nmap this same ip remotely and see -sV ssh on him
<lotuspsychje> it has to be an ssh block specific then?
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not sure. are you sure it's not his .178.0 router running ssh?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh no, he's forwarded ports...
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:that was my first thought too router blocks, but he can ssh on same machine from windows perfectly...
<Seven_Six_Two> windows is the .1.0 laptop?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two: he got windows laptop yes, but he wants to try the ubuntu laptop with openssh server running
<Seven_Six_Two> so let me clarify. he wants to ssh in to his Ubuntu .1.## laptop from his .178.80 server?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:yes correctly, and i cant connect either but his windows pc can connect
<Seven_Six_Two> his laptops are both on the same subnet, so being able to connect is expected.
<Seven_Six_Two> Ok, can he ping the ubuntu laptop?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:no cant ping
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. traceroute?
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:didnt try yet, but i think also not
<Seven_Six_Two> maybe to give an idea of where it's trying to go. I have the suspicion it's sending packets to the internet.
<redwarriors25> is there any software how i can retrieve that file
<Seven_Six_Two> because of the netmask
<Seven_Six_Two> redwarriors25, I don't know of any point and click software to recover something you put in the trash and then deleted.
<lotuspsychje> Seven_Six_Two:what else could block an ssh from just a desktop ubuntu?
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: I've given him a solution :)
<lotuspsychje> Nith1210:the 2 layers of NAT?
<Nith1210> Internet <-->router1<-->network1<-->router2<-->network2
<Seven_Six_Two> routers can route that way if they know where to point.
<Nith1210> router2 provides NAT to all machines on network2 to allow access to everything on the left of router2
<redwarriors25> i deleted the file but i cant see in the trash
<ActionParsnip> you just need a route defining in the servr of how to get to the remote subnet
<Nith1210> router1 provies NAT for everything on the right of router2 to get access to everything on the left of router1
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, yeah, that's what I've been saying!
<lotuspsychje> ok guys tnx for help well try that
<lotuspsychje> would that also makes sense why i can nmap him from outside
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: if it doesn't work, you should go back to the port forwarding trick. Trouble is the port forward on router2 to his laptop was not working
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: I'm guessing you live with him ;p
<Seven_Six_Two> I really think he should bridge the first router, if that's possible. or disable routing at least.
<lotuspsychje> Nith1210:what i dont get is why his windows laptop can connect ssh on same wifi/router
<Seven_Six_Two> lotuspsychje, it's on the same subnet.
<Nith1210> lotuspsychje: in that diagram I drew, everything in the same network can talk to everything else in the same network
<Seven_Six_Two> Nith1210, where's the diagram?
<Nith1210> Seven_Six_Two: that basically what they ended up doing
<Nith1210> Internet <-->router1<-->network1<-->router2<-->network2
<Seven_Six_Two> Nith1210, aaw. I thought you meant a real drawing with pretty colours!
<lotuspsychje> lol like etherape?
<Nith1210> Seven_Six_Two: I'd do ansi but I only just recently switched to irssi and don't know how XD
<Seven_Six_Two> no, like crayons and paper
<Seven_Six_Two> doesn't anyone use crayons any more? (Seven_Six_Two, please stay on topic. This is a support channel)
<Seven_Six_Two> somebody ask a question please. I don't want to do my readings.
<Seven_Six_Two> redwarriors25, did you shift-del?
<Hatori> hey,what the problems?
<Seven_Six_Two> Hatori, that there are none.
<yekoms> how do i prevent users from using setuid(); ?
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: only sudo users and root can set that
<yekoms> Wrong.
<yekoms> you can write C# code to setuid on a system(); call.
<yekoms> setuid( 0 );
<redwarriors25> nope
<yekoms> system("/bin/sudo");
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: yes but the resulting code will need to run as root, won't it
<SpacePoet> what's a good way to know where the link in the application menu points to???
<Hatori> yekoms ... What the problem?
<yekoms> it runs the system(); as root.
<ActionParsnip> SpacePoet: grep Exec /usr/share/applications/whatever.desktop
<nyuszika7h> yekoms, replace the sudo with whoami
<Seven_Six_Two> SpacePoet, what desktop? Unity?
<nyuszika7h> then run the code
<yekoms> i tested it, i wrote a small snippet and setuid( 0 ) to VZCTL and sudo, both ran as root
<SpacePoet> Seven_Six_Two: gnome 2
<yekoms> i did 'id'
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: if you run the compiled binary as user, it wil only have user ccess
<yekoms> ActionParsnip, hold on..
<Seven_Six_Two> SpacePoet, there's a program called...alacarte, or something like that. the menu editor.
<yekoms> im looking for the source code for what i did
<lotuspsychje> would it be recommended running snort on virtualbox ubuntu togheter with honeyd as honeypot?
<Hatori> yekoms, what the result if you run as a normal users?
<yao_ziyuan> if i buy a tablet with win7/win8 preinstalled, i can reinstall linux on it, right?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: possibly
<alien2050> yao_ziyuan: Won't it depend on the OS that the tablet is running?
<Hatori> yao_ziyuan, commonly,yes,you can ... But maybe you'd lost your os warranty:d check it
<yekoms> Hatori, id:0
<yekoms> http://www.adamsinfo.com/linux-c-setuid-setgid-tutorial/ is what i tried.
<redwarriors25> any solutions
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: notice the 'adam@staging:~$ su . root'  bit
<Hatori> yekoms, i would check it
<yekoms> weird, i dont have access to setuid anymore
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: could report a security issue
<Seven_Six_Two> redwarriors25, I found an article by searching for "linux deleted file recovery"
<yekoms> i already did, but 8.04 isnt supported :x
<yekoms> it works in 11.10 aswell.
<redwarriors25> link?
<Seven_Six_Two> rly?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: it is in server
<Seven_Six_Two> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ext3-ext4-deleted-files-recovery-howto.html
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: ^
<Seven_Six_Two> it ws the first result
<nyuszika7h> is your user in the group root, yekom?
<nyuszika7h> * yekoms
<yekoms> nyuszika7h, no, but has access to sudo.
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: April 2013 is EOL for hardy server
<yekoms> yeah i know ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: so as you so elegantly put it: wrong
<yekoms> ok, 8.04 expires in 6~mo
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: so what happened to "06:26 < yekoms> i already did, but 8.04 isnt supported :x"  when you know it's supported?
<nyuszika7h> yekoms, that explains why system(".../sudo") worka...
<nyuszika7h> * works
<yekoms> ActionParsnip, i dont see them working on my "bug" since its EOL is 6~mo away
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: then report the bug for a newer release
<yekoms> i'm trying to reproduce it on 11.10
<nyuszika7h> for me, even though I used Debian and C; setuid(0) = -1 EPERM
<ActionParsnip> i love how the guide compiles with full optimisation, its such a simple bit of code
<alien2050> redwarriors25: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=47360
<redwarriors25> cant dl the link
<vvk1> hi all
<SpacePoet> how do i decompile something?
<Majere> In Ubuntu, while I had Terminal open and in front, I could scroll a background with my mousewheel. Now in Mint, when I try to scroll the Terminal minimizes. What in Ubuntu made this behavior different?
<Seven_Six_Two> Majere, compiz plugins.
<Seven_Six_Two> Majere, I don't know which. You can run ccsm to modify behaviour like that
<Seven_Six_Two> SpacePoet, If you're looking for something like ada pro, there really isn't anything that awesome
<SpacePoet> ada pro?
<redwarriors25> any 1
<redwarriors25> ext4 i have delete a file theres no in trash bin
<Majere> So I should download that plugin and look at the Minimize Effect plugin?
<Seven_Six_Two> SpacePoet, I can't remember the name, but there was one utility that installs by default in backtrack 5. Sorry. Ida Pro.
<Seven_Six_Two> SpacePoet, sorry, ida pro works in linux now, but it's not free
<ActionParsnip> !trash | redwarriors25
<ubottu> redwarriors25: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<SpacePoet> as in freedom?
<Seven_Six_Two> Majere, ccsm is the compiz config settings manager
<Seven_Six_Two> redwarriors25, did you read the link I gave you? did it not work?
<somsip> Any suggestions for GDrive access from 12.04?
<Seven_Six_Two> somsip, chromium. I don't think there's a standalone app yet
<redwarriors25> upon typing the local share trash is a diretory how can i go there
<somsip> Seven_Six_Two: I'm looking at a few PPA ones. I was after a recommendation which I suppose was a bit naughty in here...
<redwarriors25> ubottu
<redwarriors25> how can i go there
<somsip> redwarriors25: how did you delete it?
<kandinski> hi, I am looking to install 12.04 on an external usb stick. What should I google for so I don't end up with a FAT formatted USB stick with wubi as the launcher?
<redwarriors25> just pressing delete
<redwarriors25> and theres no in the trash bin
<redwarriors25> how can i go there in gui  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<somsip> redwarriors25: CTRL H in Nautilus will allow you to see .local
<redwarriors25> im using ubuntu
<redwarriors25> dnt know the version
<[deXter]> kandinski, It's best not to do that
<kandinski> I am at work running windows, and the window installer from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows leave me with a wubi installation
<redwarriors25> imusing 10.04
<[deXter]> kandinski, Use pendrivelinux.com
<kandinski> [deXter]: not my choice. I am at work, my laptop is busted, I need a recovery usb key.
<redwarriors25> doesnt appear in ctrl h
<somsip> redwarriors25: sorry - I thought that workd in nautilus too. use a terminal then
<kandinski> the pendrivelinux installer keeps saying my empty 4GB USB stick has no memory
<[deXter]> kandinski, I meant don't install directly to the USB, instead, copy the Live CD files to the USB and use a persistent  casper file.
<[deXter]> kandinski, then try LiLi
<lildanger> Im using 10.04 too
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: have you tried unetbootin?
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: did you format the device to FAT32?
<redwarriors25> what command
<redwarriors25> i type the  ~/.local/share/Trash/ and i found expunged, files, info
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: nope, I just fdisk'd it
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: I was not aware that it required a working filesystem
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: then you need to format it so the filesystem is ready
<kandinski> [deXter]: thanks, will look at LiLi
<kandinski> ActionParsnip: I see
<ActionParsnip> kandinski: yes, the files are extracted from the ISO and copied to the USB
<Majere> Seven_Six_Two: I got the CompizConfig Settings Manager, and I'm a little overwhelmed. I just want to prevent Terminal from minimizing when I scroll a background window. What exactly here can help me?
<somsip> Seven_SixTwo: FYI, insync seems to be working fine. https://forums.insynchq.com/discussion/1363/insync-for-linux-beta/p1
<kandinski> [deXter]: LiLi is like pendrivelinux, it wants me to have a FAT partition
<kandinski> ok then, FAT it is (grumble)
<[deXter]> kandinski, It won't matter because the filesystem will be cached in RAM and all changes will be stored on EXT
<[deXter]> so actually FAT is quite suitable because it will have a low overhead
<[deXter]> If you're really that bothered though, you can use ext4 but you'll just have to copy the files manually, and use extlinux instead of syslinux
<kandinski> [deXter]: fair enough. Thanks ActionParsnip too
<redwarriors25> where i can find  ~/.local/share/Trash/
<ardchoille> redwarriors25: open nautilus and browse to .local > share > Trash
<redwarriors25> how can i browse the .local
<ashishmalik10> redwarriors25: Open nautilus, press Ctrl+H, go to .local > share > Trash
<redwarriors25> cant open ctrl h in 10.04 ubuntu
<cdoublejj> okay does any one know how i can lock my driver like in this post, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154387/my-computer-freezes-when-nvidia-drivers-activated   but, with Lubuntu
<ashishmalik10> redwarriors25: go to view menu and select "show hidden files" in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25: or run:  nautilus  ~/.local/share
<ashishmalik10> redwarriors25: that would do
<ActionParsnip> easier
<redwarriors25> no files o my god
<hollier> hi has anyone managed to get Apple Wireless Keyboard and Apple Wireless Mouse to work ?
<sobrediggler> hey so i compiled the 3.5.4 kernel and iptables can't find the LOG target
<cdoublejj> any know how to lock drivers in lubuntu?
<sobrediggler> anyone know which module i need to insmod for the LOG target to appear?
<crimsonmane> cdoublejj: you mean blacklist them?
<cdoublejj> i don't know i jsut need to do waht this guy says, http://askubuntu.com/questions/154387/my-computer-freezes-when-nvidia-drivers-activated
<cdoublejj> is says "lock"
<cdoublejj> he says*
<cdoublejj> i'm not too familiar with linux but, i did figure out the default drivers are killing my system. apperntly if i don't lock them they will update.
<crimsonmane> Go instead to the Synaptic Package Manager
<crimsonmane> cdoublejj: ^ that was for you
<a_b0y> so is ubuntu based on debian unstable?
<crimsonmane> no
<crimsonmane> actually im not sure
<cdoublejj> synaptic doens't list, nvidia-current=295.33. I did how ever go online and downlaod the install from launchpad
<crimsonmane> i thought it was based on stable.
<a_b0y> but ubuntu ltr is based on debain testing right?
<cdoublejj> ubuntu is based on stable as far as i might guess/know
<dev_> what is the command for to run .c C++ file ?
<a_b0y> i think debian stable is too outdated for compatibility of new hardware and soaftware goals for ubuntu
<Majere> In Ubuntu, while I had Terminal open and in front, I could scroll a background with my mousewheel. Now in Mint, when I try to scroll the Terminal minimizes. How can I configure this to not minimize? What does Ubuntu do different?
<ashishmalik10> dev_: gcc first.c -o first
<ashishmalik10> dev_: to run the compiled file : ./first
<dev_> alright
<cdoublejj> okay so this might sound dumb but, how do i lock packages in the package manager?
<ardchoille> cdoublejj: do you mean !pinning ?
<cdoublejj> might have figured it out
<cdoublejj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ardchoille> yep
<cdoublejj> ctrl+f and type lock and it will show you
<cdoublejj> aaahh deeerrrpp, i didn't even see the URL
<cdoublejj> i hope this works these nivida drivers have been ruining lubnuntu for me making it unusable, literally
<stefano_> Ciao a tutti volevo chiedervi per cortesia come installare compiz su ubuntu 12.04 grazie
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stefano_> thank you
<Guest75402> hi
<cdoublejj> well i installed the supposed known good driver and know machine is borked, it hard locks after auto login. is there away to uninstall them from recovery mode?
<Kartagis> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<RealOPtyz> ello
<RealOPtyz> when i  add my changes to the kernel config file, then go to compile, and wait to find out they dont stick... does anyone have suggestions?
<cdoublejj> screw it i'll clean install
<Kartagis> did you save?
<Kartagis> RealOPtyz: ^
<dev_> poop
<RealOPtyz> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y
<RealOPtyz> CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="DSDT.h"
<RealOPtyz> these are the lines i manually added to the .config
<RealOPtyz> Kartagis: Yes :)
<Jupiter123> Hi Guys
<RealOPtyz> Kartagis: I manually added the lines, removed the one says its not selected, then did menuconfig, loaded and resaved :\ tried a few things
<Jupiter123> my ubuntu isn't playing audio
<Jupiter123> I am not sure why
<Jupiter123> could you help
<cdoublejj> probably didn't install an audio driver
<Jupiter123> how to check
<cdoublejj> you may be in fora trip to hell, i once had that happen to me and it was some odd qwerk with my mother board, i had to get an entirely different model of mother board
<Jupiter123> I got Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric
<dev_> I got ubuntu 12
<cdoublejj> Jupiter123	 any reason you are using 11.10? would it by any chance be becasue you do not like unity?
<Jupiter123> I have xfde as De
<kop> 11.04 sound preferences ~ input level auto adjusts . What a PITA ! got a simple cure ?
<cdoublejj> xfde? do you mean lxde? if you mean lxde there is lubuntu which is ubuntu based around lxde.
<kop> <-- self confessed idiot unknown proportions
<Jupiter123> Oops xfce
<Jupiter123> anyone who know how to resolve audio issue
<kop> Jupiter123,  bigger hammer
<scottie> dix
<kop> I'm about to kill Pulse for the 40th time
<XRS1> check out the software center. theres some other stuff like Jack or Swiss army knife of sound or OSS-highcompat or something
<kop> Just when I think it's usable an upgrade phucks it up again
<kop> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Jupiter123> idito
<Jupiter123> idiot
<dev_> is there a way to uninstall all updates i just did or go back ?
<kop> Jupiter123,  correct :-/
<dev_> is there a way to uninstall all updates i just did or go back ?
<scottie> go back
<Jupiter123> dev_, You can't
<dev_> ?\
<dev_> :( darn
<scottie> dev_: go back to where you once came
<scottie> hi ritz
<dev_> scottie how
<dev_> 3~
<dev_> sudo su
<kop> dev_, wrong window
<scottie> dev_:  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=uninstall+all+updates+from+ubuntu
<dev_> cd ./Desktop/perl
<dev_> crap
<Kartagis> !language | dev_
<ubottu> dev_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dev_> crap?
<mattwb> hi, I'm having an issue with a Intel HD Graphics 3000 on Ubuntu 12.04 - I'm not getting the full unity "experience". It appears to be the equivalent to gnome3's "fallback mode".
<dev_> what is unity?
<scottie> get a real gfx card mattwb
<ritz> scottie, hi
<mattwb> scottie: it's a laptop
<scottie> upgrade
<dev_> matt sell it and build your own rig
<dev_> prob be cheaper
<scottie> y u use ubuntu for good gfx anyway
<scottie> no games
<dev_> me?
<mattwb> I'm not looking for great graphics, I just want the full unity experience
<dev_> i dont game
<rypervenche> Wow, this channel sure is helpful right now.
<dev_> Doesnt mean i cant have a good gfx
<alusion> Hey ubuntu my chromium keeps crashing
<dev_> im downloading about 1 KB a minute NO JOKE. wifi problem :(
<scottie> get windows
<scottie> problem solved
<Phiscribe> lol man its late
<dev_> i do have windows but i hate switching back and worth upon reboot
<Eitan> hey guys
<dev_> slow day..
<Eitan> longgg day
<buglyjoe> installed the 12.10 beta. I can't put my finger on what has changed, but unity no longer seems so 'in your face' anymore (which was my biggest gripe with it). Quite usable, nice..
<dev_> what is unity
<auronandace> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dev_> Still dont know what unity is
<dev_> Pics
<dev_> ?
<SpindizZzy> hi all
<Phiscribe> dev_ http://www.google.com/search?q=unity+ubuntu&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=_jptUNuWMom88ATRvICQDQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=961
<MonkeyDust> unity is a desktop environment, the one with the bar on the left
<SpindizZzy> need help setting up an x11vnc session
<Phiscribe> see link dev_
<SpindizZzy> :)
<buglyjoe> dev_ : http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/take-the-tour
<MonkeyDust> dev_  this is what unity looks like http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<slikts> my route -n looks like this: http://pastebin.com/ZMGvi5Gd
<dev_> awh i see now
<slikts> how come it still tries to route everything through 192.168.11.1?
<slikts> do I need to do something to make the routing table take effect?
<slikts> I want to use the usb0 gw as the default
<SpindizZzy> something is not working when is start a x11vnc session
<SpindizZzy> already tried this:http://www.tavshed.com/?p=118&cpage=1#comment-3449
<ardchoille> !details | SpindizZzy
<ubottu> SpindizZzy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SpindizZzy> ok, so I'm running 12.04 on a desktop and 11.10 on this laptop
<SpindizZzy> started ssh session
<SpindizZzy> works fine
<dev_> is ubottu a bot or human o_0
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SpindizZzy> then try to start x11vnc ==> fail
<SpindizZzy> i get XOpenDisplay(":0") failed.
<SpacePoet> i installed using wubi now i want to migrate to another hard drive how do i?
<SpindizZzy> i use x11vnc -display :0 -auth ~/.Xauthority as command
<tim> hi, for some reason, i cannot upgrade to quantic on my laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259515/
<dev_> helloo
<dev_> hi
<dev_> ?
<Phiscribe> SpacePoet read this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi  however i think you would be better off just doing another install to a real partition
<SpacePoet> but then ill lose evertyhing
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: backup to a usb key?
<dev_> small price to bay
<dev_> pay
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: how about all the settings and software?
<somsip> tim: Not yet supported in this channel try #ubuntu+1
<tim> somsip: ok
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: you can backup personal files to ubuntu one or dropbox
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: yeah but it wont be the same
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: those can be added with apt-get/dpkg, not a huge problem really
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: but i wont know which to add since there are so many
<Majere> What controls the behavior of my middle mouse button in Ubuntu? While Terminal is in front, I can scroll a page behind it with the mouse wheel and Terminal will still stay up front, but if I try in another distro Terminal minimizes.
<dev_> right them dowbn
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: you can have dpkg save your installed apps to a file and then install those apps. see man dpkg and look at the --get-selections and --set-selections switches
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: what is the benefit of just installing clean?
<dev_> you start fresh
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: that's what I thought you were going to do
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: no i want to clone from wubi
<ardchoille> yes, you start with a clean system on real partitions, much better than wubi
<SpacePoet> ardchoille: so everything is the same
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: you can run the following to save a list of installed apps:
<ardchoille> dpkg --get-selections >> /path/file.txt
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: then reinstall those apps on a new system with: dpkg --set-selections
<dev_> ^
<ardchoille> this way you don't have to memorize each package you install or maintain an install file
<MonkeyDust> SpacePoet  what ardchoille says... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259524/
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: thank you
<MonkeyDust> ardchoille  I do that with each update, in a custom script
<ardchoille> SpacePoet: MonkeyDust 's example means "cloning" a system is as easy as a couple of commands
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: I should write a script like that, just in case
 * ardchoille feels ubuntu one or dropbox are a must
<dev_> are a must?
<ardchoille> s/are/is/
<ardchoille> yes, easy syncing files across multiple systems
<dev_> i stick to a handy ssd i take with me
<MonkeyDust> here's what I use (I don't expect you to trust it or me)  http://ubuntuone.com/5lKUr7HjXwkm4T8INBWeTA
<ardchoille> dev_:  that's even better, really
<dev_> yes, im not a big can of cloud services ect. I like to be in full controll :)
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: nice, makes upgrading painless. Good example!
 * ardchoille steals some of MonkeyDust 's script
<RealOPtiii> ello
<RealOPtiii> i need suggestions on how to enable a system account to access my media folder.
<dev_> im living on about 2KB a minute
<RealOPtiii> Im trying to use "Plex media server" its running underd the user "plex"
<dev_> with liinux
<Phiscribe> dev_ move your router
<BYC_> hello
<RealOPtiii> suggestions on chown?
<dev_> i have 4 bars
<dev_> out of 4
<dev_> its my wifi chip / drivers
<ardchoille> dev_: slap your provider
<dev_> on windows i get normal speeds
<ee_cc> hoi, I have a gripe with the Ubuntu UI... where can I whine about it?
<dev_> so i am forced to use linux - work, windows - play
<ardchoille> ee_cc: rather than whine about it why not ask how to fix the issue?
<MonkeyDust> dev_  http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/stick_to_windows/hardcore_gamer/
<dev_> ee_cc i believe you can email them, ubuntudoesnotcare@ubuntu.com
<ee_cc> it's a bug in the UI... there's little I can do
<ee_cc> when a window (say the therminal) is full screen
<ardchoille> ee_cc: you can use a different DE or WM. Or install gnome-shell and use gnome classic as a fallback
<ee_cc> and you press the button to get the - what is it called - the dash?
<dev_> monkey what was that link about
<dev_> ?
<dev_> I already knew this :p
<ee_cc> let me see
<ardchoille> ee_cc: what does the full screen terminal do when you invoce the dash?
<ardchoille> s/invoce/invoke/
<dev_> come with a command prompt
<dev_> sudu su
<ardchoille> dev_: sudo -i is better
<ee_cc> ah sorry... well the dash comes up (stealing focus) but the console stays on top, hiding the dash
<dev_> :( i wish i could just use commands in irssi to
<dev_> then it would be a all in one
<ee_cc> and that... is not what I would expect
<dev_> masterpeice
<dev_> piecepiece
<somsip> dev_: run irrsi in a screen instance with terminals so they are only a click away?
<ardchoille> ee_cc: gnome shell doesn't do that, it acts as expected. yeah, that's a bug
<dev_> sudu -1
<ardchoille> -i
<dev_> eh but i like irssi in full screen
<somsip> sudo -i
<KsM> it's "sudo"
<dev_> anyone know why you cant use say cd ./Desktop/folder ? it comes out not found but if you use cd ./Desktop and then cd ./Folder it finds it?
<dev_> am i missing something there
<somsip> dev_: one has a capital
<dev_> -_- that was a example
<ardchoille> linux is case sensitive
<somsip> dev_: could you use an accurate example?
<dev_> No i know, im just saying
<KsM> Then how about you copy/paste exactly what you're doing?
<ardchoille> dev_: try cd Desktop/folder
<ardchoille> no "./"
<somsip> dev_: certainly omit the leading .
<ifndefx> hi, I've just installed ubuntu 12.04. I have 4 devices on bluetooth that all worked perfectly prior to the upgrade. However, now I'm striggling to get them to work. 1) Apple Wireless Keyboard - this doesn't stay connected. I have to hidd --connect in order to just get it to work, similar issue with my Apple wireless mouse. Now, finally I have a wireless headset which is giving be Authentication Rejected, and cannot establish a connection.
<ifndefx> I started with the default bluetooth manager and then I have moved on to the blueman... both similar results. Any pointers on how I can get keyboard to be stable where I dont have to run hidd--connect x at each login and get my headset to work ?
<dev_> same doesnt work
<dev_> Apple wireless keyboard :0
<ardchoille> then your env is borked
<KsM> dev_: what /exactly/ are you doing
<ardchoille> ah
<ifndefx> dev_: are you referring to my bluetooth questions ?
<dev_> KsM i'm /not/ sure
<dev_> yes ifndefx
<ifndefx> bugger
<dev_> No ifndefx
<dev_> Nothing, May i ask though why you updated?
<ifndefx> No particular reason, just thought of keeping the system updated. Wasn't expecting bluetooth to become unstable.
<dev_> My power is going to shut off :( its storming. So long fellow strangers and ubunters
<ardchoille> dev_: so you live in Seattle? lol
<ifndefx> All my input peripherals are on blue tooth.
<subb1> Hi all
<ardchoille> hi subb1
<subb1> Apart from ssh &autossh, I would like to know of applications which supports 'reverse tunnelling'  in a client/server model.  'stunnel' is of this model but does not support reverse tunnelling  i.e. from an external host on Internet to a host behind NAT.
<Martell> Please help me :(  , been fixing this for weeks but no solution, i just wanna know if my windows 7 is still there or its been formatted with my ubuntu. [boot repair summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259534/ ] and [gpart screenshot http://i.imgur.com/5OWNd.png]
<ardchoille> Martell: is that a netbook?
<Martell> ardchoille, desktop intel i3 500gb HDD
<Martell> actually its preinstalled with windows 7 64bit, tried to dualboot it with ubuntu, now im on trouble :(
<DJJeff> I'm starting to notice unity is part of compiz
<DJJeff> and compiz is starting to crash an awful lot
<ardchoille> Martell: it looks like your Windows 7 is gone. However, it looks like your HDD has a partition that holds the Windows install software so it would be easy to restore
<ardchoille> Martell: however, if you do a restore then Windows will wipe Ubuntu because Windows always wants to be the first OS
<Martell> ardchoille, i dont care if my windows 7 is gone, how bout the files on it? :(
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  you're free to not use unity/compiz
<ardchoille> Martell: they appear to be gone as well, notice the unallocated space at the end of the part table
<lotuspsychje> Martell:its a good moment to switch to ubuntu singleboot
<ardchoille> Martell: lotuspsychje has an excellent point
<Martell> so its gone T_T
<DJJeff> would using an earlier version of compiz help? or using a config that disables unity
<Martell> so how do i get that unnallocated space back, i want to use it, maybe i wanna install windows 7 on it back
<lotuspsychje> DJJeff:did you try login into unity2d?
<DJJeff> im on gnome-classic at the moment
<ardchoille> DJJeff: Unity is its own desktop environment that uses compiz, they are separate entities
<DJJeff> logging into ccsm (compiz manager) there is a "unity" profile
<ifndefx> you might still be able to recover some one the files if it is just unallocated
<ardchoille> Martell: if you installed Windows it would wipe your ubuntu isntall because Windows always wants to be the first partition. you could save your ubuntu files and reinstall Windows, then install ubuntu as a dual boot option
<Martell> ardchoille, aight buddy, so how do i get that unnalocated space back
<ardchoille> Martell: it looks like what you did was split the hard drive in half in order to install ubuntu but then installed ubuntu on the wrong partition - removing Windows 7
<subb1> Martell: as a last resort, if you're comfortable with removing your hdd physically, you could then connect it to a box running win7 and see which all areas of the ntfs filesystem are able  to be read. You might get lucky, but chances are not good from the output of your gparted :(
<Martell> yeah ardchoille  i think so, i thought i isntalled on the right partition :(
<ardchoille> Martell: you can partition it and use it, but I would look into what ifndefx said first and possibly recover files
<Martell> subb1, is it the same like having a live rescue cd win 7?
<howlymowly> hi guys..   short question: qhats the name for the irc channel for ubuntu 12.10?
<howlymowly> *whats
<ardchoille> Martell: befor eyou do anything else, save your personal files to the cloud or a usb key, just to be safe
<huglibb> hello
<huglibb> :)
<Cong> Is there a guide on what file system I should use for storage and how to set the permission so that all who have access to the computer have access to all the contents of the files on the file system?
<Martell> ardchoille, what ifndefx?
<ardchoille> <ifndefx> you might still be able to recover some one the files if it is just unallocated
<Martell> oh its a person lol, didnt see him :)
<ardchoille> Martell: even if you partition that unallocated space and attempt to install Windows on it, Windows will install itself to the first partition and that will remove ubuntu
<Martell> ifndefx, no hard feeling buddy, but how to recover some of the files if it jsut unallocated?
<ardchoille> Unlike Linux, Windows does what "it" wants, rather than what the user wants
<kage_> hey
<Martell> how bout moving my linux archive to that unnalocated partition first, and then boot with win 7 install cd so it used the "first partition"
<kage_> anyone looking to chat
<Martell> huh
<ardchoille> Martell: Windows will repartition and use the entire hard drive
<ardchoille> that's what I'm saying, you have little control over how Windows installs itself
<subb1> Martell, No its not. a rescue cd can only help if the windows OS installation files are intact properly. But from your gparted, I don't think they are there. Yes, as ardchoille suggested, save your current files somewhere and then  try out stuff.
<ardchoille> Martell: what I would do is save files to a usb or the could. Then boot into that reserved windows installer environment and install windows. then use the ubuntu live cd to repartition the hard drive into halves and install ubuntu in the second partition. Then restore saved files. that seems to be the safest route
<ardchoille> Martell: but this time be sure where you are installing ubuntu so it doesn't over-write windows
<lotuspsychje> Martell:it would be worth a try to install testdisk to rescue data
<Matan> hello, i have problem with Rhythmbox 2.98 in u12.04.1 i don't have notifications in music menu (no currently played music with cover)
<Matan> someone knows how to solve that problem?
<Benkinooby> hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 minimal + xdm +fluxbox ... but it seems that i still have  problems with permissions... is there a package i forgot?
<Martell> lotuspsychje, i have tried everything from testdisk until EaseUS partition manager, theyre failed. guess i have to giveup and believe my windows 7 is gone
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: can you elaborate on the permissions problem?
<ardchoille> Martell: oh Windows is gone, there's no doubt about that
<lotuspsychje> Martell:its possible sometimes recover data even after formats, ive been able with photorec
<Martell> ardchoille, well i used to try install windows 7 32bit from bootable usb but it failed on installation, i guess this desktop only take Windows 64bit
<Martell> lotuspsychje, unless you can help me guide me, its worth to try, im tired of trying for weeks
<lotuspsychje> Martell:did you try photorec inside testdisk package?
<Martell> lotuspsychje, not yet. how to do it :(
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | Martell
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, for exmaple if i start vlc from terminal (under fluxbox) i get " PulseAudio server connection failure: Connection refused" also other programs seem to have problems with accessing functions/programs they need
<ubottu> Martell: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<lotuspsychje> Martell:just install this testdisk and after install sudo photorec from terminal
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i think that, caused by my minimal install aproach, there are some packages missing that vital to the permission regulation
<Martell> i have testdisk already, used it but still failed. and i have photorec guess its installed together with testdisk
<lotuspsychje> Martell:yes
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: if it was a permissions issue you would get a "permission denied" error
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i don't see any difference between refused and denied... i'm not an english native
<somsip> Benkinooby: is pulseaudio installed? It doesn't come as default on a minimal install
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: "conection refused" could ba any number of things whereas "permission denied" is a direct permissions issue
<somsip> Benkinooby: saying that, you shouldn't need it for VLC. I don't
<michele__> hello. a question. how can i change the default audio device with c# or c++?
<michele__> from ubunut
<Benkinooby> somsip, ohhhhhh... when looking aht the vlc output on the terminal it tries ALSA enxt
<Benkinooby> somsip, so i need ALSA or Pulse?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, oh, i was not aware of this difference...
<somsip> Benkinooby: whatever. I don't use pulse and everything I need works. When I have been forced to install pulse by something else, something always breaks so I leave it off
<ecco_> "non-matching-uid symlink following attempted in sticky world-writable directory by cups-pk-helper- (fsuid 0 != 1000)"... I can see this (dmesg) when I get a failure when trying to add a printer.
<Benkinooby> somsip, so you're with alsa?
<somsip> Benkinooby: But pulse must have good things
<somsip> Benkinooby: yes
<michele__> i need a programmer howto for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> michele__:try #programming
<michele__> lotuspsychje, thank you
<ecco_> So yeah... thanks for nothing jackasses
<lotuspsychje> !polite | ecco_
<ubottu> ecco_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ecco_> Oh... I'm sorry about that... what I meant was "Thank you for nothing, gentlemen".
<redwarriors25> what meaning of this utility only unmounts cifs file system
<redwarriors25> what meaning of this utility only unmounts cifs file system
<lotuspsychje> ecco_:better be happy there's a channel like this helping users out
<XRS1> why dont you call the earth communications control office and file a complaint?
<redwarriors25> how can i unmount from other ip address
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: run this in a terminal: dpkg -s pulseaudio | grep Status
<ecco_> lotuspsychje,  I didn't actually get any help... so check and mate buddy.
<Benkinooby> somsip, from wikipedia about pulse:"In a typical installation scenario under Linux, the user configures ALSA to use a virtual device provided by PulseAudio. Thus, applications using ALSA will output sound to PulseAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card. " - lol, what?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | ecco_
<ubottu> ecco_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to make the "skip"-option (when copying files into a place where part of them already exists) the default? I mean, so that I don't have to click the radio-button for skipping each time.
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, it's not installed
<akis> When I try to install DeVeDe, I get the following message:
<akis> To install DeVeDe DVD/CD Viedo Creator, these items must be removed:Libav codec library,libavcodec52,Libav file format library
<akis> libavformat52,Libav utility library, libavutil50,Libav video postprocessing library,libpostproc51,Libav video scaling library
<akis> libswscale0,Two options: 1. Cancel 2. Install anyway What are these 5 Libav items? What applications are they used? Could this cause a conflict if I install anyway?
<FloodBot1> akis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gry> ecco_, what ubuntu os version?
<Mrokii> Err... I mean the "apply to all"-button.
<somsip> Benkinooby: yeah. That was me too. I'm a simple user. If things work, I leave it at that. Maybe others can help with pulse, but I can confirm pulse is not installed here and VLC, mp3, Skype all work fine
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: that could be the reason for "connection refused"
<gry> whoops
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, somsip ok, i think i'll go with ALSA only and consider pulse if there are problems
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: perhaps somsip can teach you how he set up vlc?
<somsip> Benkinooby: If it helps - Audio Settings in VLC is set up as Default. Acutally, is VLC the only problem? Do you have sound at all?
<lotuspsychje> akis:maybe try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, might have some codecs you need
<Benkinooby> somsip, didn't test that properly... just tried a lucky shot with vlc... hoping it might work out of the box
<Mrokii> To say it differently: How can I make the "apply to all"-Radiobutton (shown in the dialog that appears when you copy already existing files into a folder) permanently activated?
<somsip> Benkinooby: then maybe do the asound and alsmixer setup and make sure the base sound is working first
<rasha666> i have problem when i watch movies. video is running normal, but sound is running a little forward.? how can i fix this
<ardchoille> Mrokii: I don't think you can, it's a radio button for a reason - that being so you don't clobber files
<Benkinooby> somsip, ah, there it is again...  alsamixer only availabe with sudo :/
<somsip> Benkinooby: not asound...not sure what I meant there. I meant speaker-test and these instructions are clear though not official https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Unmuting_the_channels
<somsip> Benkinooby: you don't have sudo?
<ardchoille> he should have sudo, even on minimal
<Benkinooby> somsip, i have sudo... but shouldn't a normal use be able to access alsamixer?
<somsip> Benkinooby: not to set it up and (from memory) alsactl store
<chamo> hi
<redwarriors25> how can i unmount from other ip address
<redwarriors25> what meaning of this utility only unmounts cifs file system
<ardchoille> hi chamo
<redwarriors25> how can i unmount
<rasha666> i have problem when i watch movies. video is running normal, but sound is running a little forward.? how can i fix this
<MonkeyDust> redwarriors25  with umount, use fuser -m to force unmount
<rasha666> i have problem when i watch movies. video is running normal, but sound is running a little forward.? how can i fix this
<Benkinooby> somsip, ok, it works... sudo mplayer *some mp3 file*
<ardchoille> I love this channel. You folks are awesome.. helping anyone who comes in with a problem. No wonder this is one of the best Linux communities
<somsip> Benkinooby: are you sorted then?
<redwarriors25> the whole comman
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille: Glad you made it! :-)
<redwarriors25> sudo -m unmount //192.168.1.125/prg on
<Benkinooby> somsip, no... because starting mplayer as normal user wont work... mplayer just exits
<Hatori> hi chamo
<redwarriors25> i want to unmount from this //192.168.1.125/prg on
<somsip> Benkinooby: So it only works if you run as sudo mplayer? Can you say your problem again
<Benkinooby> somsip, sudo mplayer XXX.mp3 -> works, mplayer XXX.mp3 -> does not work
<redwarriors25> i want to unmount from this //192.168.1.125/prg on
<ardchoille> !patience | redwarriors25
<ubottu> redwarriors25: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Benkinooby> somsip, that is my problem... that many things will give me trouble as normal user while they run well under root... i think i just forgot a package for ubuntu that sorts out these permission trouble
<Martell> hey ardchoille , photorec rocks, it recover my files
<Hatori> redwarriors25, was that samba shares?
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: open a terminal and run this command, it should return nothing: find . -user root
<ardchoille> Martell: Awesome! Now back them up to the cloud or a usb key just to be safe
<somsip> Benkinooby: does the output of groups confirm you have audio access?
<akis> which program is recommendable to convert mp4 to dvd under ubuntu 12.04?
<rudivs> I occasionally have a program running (has an arrow in launcher), but I can't activate it (by clicking on it in the launcher, or alt-tab). anyone know how to fix this?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, it finds something i mounted as sudo... but apart from that nothing
<somsip> akis: ffmpeg if you don't want a gui
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: ok
<rudivs> (using unity in 12.04)
<Benkinooby> somsip, output of groups: benedict adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<somsip> Benkinooby: so you don't have audio access. Add yourself to audio group, logout and logina nd check again
<rudivs> ah, nevermind... seems in this case at least it's because it's on a different desktop
<akis> ffmpeg as far as i know can convert to other formats like mpeg/mpeg1/avi etc. can convert to dvd too? how? which is the command?
<Martell> ardchoille, yes gotta back up em, since im still on 11.04, i want to upgrade to 12.04 , so im asking you how to move my ubuntu 11.04 installed softwares/files to that unnallocated partition (once i done backup) , so i can just download 12.04 iso and do fresh isntall
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille ok, thank you two so far... i'll do the group stuff and report back in case of trouble (they will come up sooner or later for sure :P)
<somsip> akis: my apologies - I misread the question. devede does it and I'm sure there are others
<somsip> Benkinooby: kk
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille oohhh... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup says As a practical rule of thumb for Debian and Ubuntu systems, there should be no users in the audio group.
<akis> i know devede can do it but it asks me to remove some libs and i dont get the risk to proceed
<somsip> Benkinooby: oh yes. You definitely need it
<ardchoille> Martell: if you partition that unallocated space and move files there you will have only half of the HDD space to install 12.04, unless you use the entire HDD and that will defeat the purpose of moving files to that unallocated space
<somsip> Benkinooby: maybe that's why alsa works for me <shrugs> Comes from mixing Arch linux knowledge with Ubuntu minimal install I guess
<Benkinooby> somsip, do you have console kit daemon running?
<Tomop> hi
<somsip> Benkinooby: 1494 ?        00:00:00 console-kit-dae
<Tomop> Any here?
<somsip> Benkinooby: I can believe that the wiki entry applies to a stock install. Could be wrong though. Maybe I've done something hideous by adding myself to audio group
<Benkinooby> somsip, read the last part of the link i send... seems console kit daemon is also related to permission stuff
<Hatori> hi tomop
<Hatori> !ask | tomop
<ubottu> tomop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ardchoille> Martell: my suggestion would be to save all files to an external target and then expand your main partition to take up the unallocated space, then use that partition on which to install 12.04. I say this because you need to be careful to not over-write that special partition that the Windows installer resides on
<Benkinooby> somsip, hm... i have it running too...
<somsip> Benkinooby: ok - take my advice with a pinch of salt then. I'm happy with my setup, but if this doesn't fix your problem then it might not be the right soution
<Benkinooby> somsip, sure
<ardchoille> Martell: I messed up my netbook by installing Ubuntu to the main drive, which over-wrote my Windows installer space.
<somsip> Benkinooby: the implications on the wiki are not very scary for me
<Benkinooby> somsip, agreed
<Tomop> Hi friends!
<ardchoille> hi Tomop
<Tomop> I have question bout patches
<Benkinooby> somsip, what display manager do you use?
<Tomop> about patches
<somsip> Benkinooby: awesome
<Tomop> Where i can download it?
<somsip> Benkinooby: so just a wm. No dm
<ardchoille> somsip: I think Benkinooby is using fb
<redwarriors25> yes samba shares
<ardchoille> Tomop: a patch for what?
<somsip> ardchoille: fb? Facebook?
<Tomop> I installed Ubuntu on my vibrator and turned it on. And vabrator tore my ass. Where can I download a patch for my back hole?
<ardchoille> fluxbox
<ardchoille> lol facebook
<somsip> ardchoille: ah - fluxbox...
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille yes... im on fluxbox
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: nice choice :)
<somsip> Benkinooby: ardchoille well, you asked what I used :)
<Benkinooby> somsip, i asked because the display manager is also permission related - see http://askubuntu.com/questions/185293/how-to-configure-a-minimal-ubuntu-installation
<Hatori> tomop, you have been hacked :d
<Tomop> yes :(
<ardchoille> Tomop: Please take that elsewhere
<Tomop> U want photos?
<Tomop> i have photos
<Hatori> tomop, you can implant your back hole with hole from the big pig :d
<ardchoille> Tomop: This is an ubuntu support channel. Do you have a support question?
<somsip> Benkinooby: tl;dr I just installed a minimal CD and 'apt-get install awesome' and the rest just worked. That was 10.04, and all upgrades have worked since. Probably better to reinstall but I need thinsg to work right now and they do
<Tomop> yes i have
<Tomop> where can download patchs?
<ardchoille> Tomop: a patch for which app/package? There are several
<Benkinooby> somsip, i have a 10.04 too that is my main system... everything works too but i think with pulse... but what i've read now i'd try to avoid pulse
<Hatori> tomop, you don't need patch
<leirbag> Hi, is it possible to force the "automount" without to unplug et replug a device ? for example, I have create a partition (cfdisk) and make a fs, I would like to automount it, any idea ?
<somsip> Benkinooby: the problem is on 10.04? I *was* on 10.04 from the original install, but have done a full dist upgrade on every release so I'm on 12.04
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille i think for now you've helped me enought... averything that follows now is "but i want it THIS way"-masochism :P
<ThinkT510> !fstab | leirbag
<ubottu> leirbag: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Kvaks> Was there an update to adobe flash recently? I'm getting "flash is not allowed" on a lot of youtube videoes today!
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: ah, been there :)
<shivam> what is a unit ??? they say about ubuntu??
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: use pulse unless you know what you're doing
<somsip> Benkinooby: ok - it was turning into a general chat a bit. Best of luck
<Benkinooby> somsip, i have two ubuntu installs.. 10.04 which i use as main system, and now i'm setting up 12.04 along side and when everything is nice i move to 12.04
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: and I say that as someone who dislikes pulse and doesn't use it when possible
<somsip> Benkinooby: k - makes sense. And gordonjcp may well know much more about pulse than me
<leirbag> ubottu: I don't want to create a "permanent" mount point, just to force ubunto to re detect device and mount them, like if I plug it
<ubottu> leirbag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leirbag> oh shit
<leirbag> I speak to a bot now ...
<Tomop> Can I install Ubuntu on my toilet? I want to talk to him when i committing the act of defecation.
<leirbag> ThinkT510: I don't want to create a "permanent" mount point, just to force ubunto to re detect device and mount them, like if I plug it
<ardchoille> Tomop: please take that elsewhere, this is an ubuntu support channel.
<Benkinooby> gordonjcp, i usually set my selftime limits - in order to stay sane.... i'll fall back to pulse if i cant fix it within 3 hours :)
<ThinkT510> leirbag: before you unplug anything it should be unmounted
<Tomop> I like when look at me ...
<ThinkT510> leirbag: it should automatically offer to mount anything you plugin
<Benkinooby> gordonjcp,  *set myself time
<leirbag> ThinkT510: I found it, udisks --mount /dev/sdXY :)
<ThinkT510> !yay | leirbag
<ubottu> leirbag: Glad you made it! :-)
<uBUXUBu> just had 396 updates
<Hatori> tomop, no, you can't .... But you can place your face on toilet :d
<ThinkT510> Hatori: stop with the offtopic comments, no need to feed the trolls
<Hatori> thank you, he  makes me sick :d
<Tomop> I am writing a program in python, it controls other devices via WIFi. And I seriously want to control my vibrator.
<uBUXUBu> odd comment
<Cong> lol
<Cong> you'll want a nic card on that
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: Thank you for that systemupdate file, taught me a few things and I've incorprated some of it into my own update script
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: How did you fare?
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille i added myslef to the audio group and music is no anymore
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: no problem anymore?
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille i think somsip what right - not adding a user to audio group might cont for standard setups (who also include pulse i think)
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, for the sound - DONE ... i'l come across trouble within on time i think :P
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: Good to hear
<somsip> Benkinooby: so it's worked? Ok - but I agree, I've probably recommended something non-standard
<Benkinooby> somsip, my system is non-standard too... and as you said... the only problem that might come form being in audio-group is that multiple users might conflict on sound access- but i'm the only one who's allowed to touch my laptop hrhrhrh
<Viopl> Hello Friends!
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: you shouldn't have any problem then
<ardchoille> hi Viopl
<somsip> Benkinooby: So, if it's something that breaks another time, you know how to correct it. But you'll have to find the official way to fix the sound problem then...
<Benkinooby> somsip, sure
<somsip> Benkinooby: cool.
<gordonjcp> Benkinooby: what are you trying to solve, anyway?
<ikonia> *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.92.101.*
<MonkeyDust> ardchoille  feel free to share your script, maybe I can learn one or two things
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: mine is rather bare compared to yours, I'm a minimalist
<Benkinooby> gordonjcp, nothing special... i just did a minimal install and now i'm checking all functions... sound, wifi, drivers, programs, merging old conf, test permissions and so on
<somsip> Benkinooby: just a  thought - if you have other problems, are your groups completely correct? What does 'groups' show now?
<Benkinooby> somsip, benedict adm cdrom sudo audio dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<somsip> Benkinooby: for reference mine (some user-defines in here) are - mark adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare admin media developers
<somsip> Benkinooby: I suspect admin is useful for you, and probably video. Maybe more
<Benkinooby> somsip, i think fuse too - isn't that something for mountign stuff in userspace?
<somsip> Benkinooby: erm...could be. i know automount works ok for me
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: the only thing mine has that yours deosn't is usinf an if statement to check for root privs and disallowing script execution if the user isn't root
<Benkinooby> somsip, there is no automount package.... usbmount is there... do you have usbmount installed?
<somsip> Benkinooby: I use pcmanfm as my filemanager and that has automount support built in
<Benkinooby> somsip, ah, i see ... with pcmanfm there comes the whole gvfs-fuse stuff
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: your system may not be "minimal" for long if you go down this road
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i didn't install it... aptitude show
<ardchoille> ah
<senjin> Hello does anyone know how to enable non-fallback mode in gnome3 with a amd card and two screens? i have installed the latest amd drivers but get stuck with fallbackmode it does however work if i turn of one screen
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, but i don't want to mount every pendrive manually either
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: I was thinking "toys! wonderful.. shiny.. new toys!!!" lol
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, so either i go for all that gvfs-fuse stuff or i see if usbmount will do
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: good point
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, can you give a recommendation on that?
<somsip> Benkinooby: ah - does it? I learn something everyday
<Benkinooby> somsip, that's how i understood it :P
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: I'm afraid I can't, I've always installed from the desktop cd and accepted whatever was installed therein. I build my systems from known Linux-friendly parts so I rarely have problems
<somsip> Benkinooby: and that's bloaty is it? I shall investigate...
<Benkinooby> :D
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i did it like you did too... for some time... but then i started to strip things down more and more
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, so i thought for now it might be better to go min->more than much->less
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: is there a reason you went with a minimal install? old hardware? limited hardware? curiosity ?
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: Ah, yeah and you learn more that way too
<MonkeyDust> ardchoille  show me how you do that, please (pastebin or so)
<ardchoille> building your own systems is great and always yields a trouble-free system. But, you don't learn as much and end up being less help to others
<somsip> Benkinooby: Ah. I thought I'd avoid gnome components completely. I guess this is why I'm in fuse group then
<thepreacher> why do some fonts display as boxes in ubuntu
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, lenovo ideapad s12 (the slower atom model) - i could go with unity, or xfce or something...
<ThinkT510> thepreacher: maybe you need the right font installed to display the characters
<Benkinooby> somsip, you'll end up with gnome stuff for sure.. sooner or later... they make good stuff too :D
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1259682/
<somsip> Benkinooby: looks like gvfs and gnome-keyring. Wellll, like I say. i'm stable and it's not breaking anything <shrugs>. For now, anyway
<cyphase> umm, where did os.urandom go in the last python2.7 update?
<thepreacher> ThinkT510: I have installed the right font I think. Its the conkysymbols font. Other similar fonts like webdings and windings all display fine
<ThinkT510> thepreacher: in that case i have no idea
<ardchoille> MonkeyDust: the only drawback with that user check is that you need to keep in mind the content of the script so as to not execute something as root that isn't needed or dangerous
<thepreacher> ThinkT510: thanks anyway
<simplew> im running the quantzal live cd and when i click to install and i set the mount points, i click to continue and then i get that it cant use the swap partition, why is this happening???
<somsip> simplew: 12.10 is not yet supported here. Try #ubuntu+1
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille aptitude install pcmanfm -> +30 packages, afterwards aptitude purge pcman fm -> -9 packages.... no i uninstalled all 30 packages manually -.- ... strankge dependency managing
<Benkinooby> no->now
<MonkeyDust> Benkinooby  use apt-get, rather than aptitude
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: apt-get purge takes care of that when uninstalling via apt-get
<ardchoille> aptitude may have an option for that, idk
<dr_willis> best to avoid aptitude these days. on ubuntu
<Benkinooby> MonkeyDust, ardchoille i thought aptitude would be smarter with dependencies than apt-get
<Benkinooby> might be it's jsut an option i missed
<MonkeyDust> Benkinooby  there's a !aptitude factoid
<ThinkT510> !aptitude | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ardchoille> dr_willis: sounds like good advice
<dr_willis> yep. i never really used it to begin with. but i do recall a lot of argueing over which is better... these days - use apt-get
<ardchoille> ikonia: Thank you for taking care of us :)
<Cong> aptitude has horrible searching. if I wanted just the ri package, a lot of packages have ri in them.
<ikonia> ha
<jrib> Cong: aptitude has the best searching...
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, ok, i'll go with apt-get then
<Cong> jrib, better than synaptic?
<XRS1> apt-get is great. windows friend saw me install firefox through apt-get and i explained the repositories thing and he was blown away by how ingenous the system is
<dr_willis> the whole apt system is getting so big in the # of packages its getting haed to discover tools that may do what you need from so many simialer tools
<soman> Hi all. Why is flash in Ubuntu 12.04 works slower than in Windows? It gets me some problems.  Opera 12.01. Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202 /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<dr_willis> soman:  bascially because adobe dosent care about linux
<ThinkT510> soman: complain to adobe
<XRS1> soman; what video drivers are you using?
<soman> Is anywhere any replacement?
<soman> XRS1: nVidia. Downloaded and installed from official website
<XRS1> there are alternatives
<ThinkT510> soman: gnash and lightsparks are alternatives (don't get your hopes up)
<dr_willis> soman:  i use flash downloader and replacer extensions to watch flash videos in vlc
<dr_willis> as for flash games... i dont play them
<Benkinooby> !groups
<XRS1> thats odd because i have an 11 year old laptop with 1st gen Radeon and it has no problems with flash
<chronofusion1980> so i was rocking 2 instances of handbrake ripping two dvd's at the same time at around 1 hour total for both.  put in a 3rd dvd burner drive, now takes two hours for 3...wth?
<Guest3851> !group | Benkinooby
<XRS1> unless you are trying to watch high res 1080
<dr_willis> chronofusion1980:  sata or ide?
<Benkinooby> Guest3851, nope :(
<Guest3851> guess not
<soman> I will try gnash. Thanks guys
<chronofusion1980> 3.2ghz 6 core amd cpu, 8 gig 1600mhz ram, 1k psu, (   all drives in system are sata II gen)
<ardchoille> dr_willis: flash is going bye bye anyway
<jrib> Cong: yes, better than synaptic :)  http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s03s05.html
<gry> Benkinooby, hi what groups are you trying to use? :)
<ThinkT510> ardchoille: couldn't speed it up could you?
<dr_willis> ardchoille:  it allready has left the building here...
<chronofusion1980> is there a magic number limit of two drives ripping two dvd's at once?  or am i missing some tweak to make 3 drives rip at the speed i was doing.  I used the exact same settings in handbrake
<ardchoille> ThinkT510: speed what up?
<ThinkT510> ardchoille: the death of flash
<ardchoille> ThinkT510: lol, I wish
<codephobic> hi, I'm having some problems with network browsing on my lan. Everything used to work perfectly a week ago, but out of the blue I can no longer see my NAS device nor my Windows 7 computer in Network Browsing (in Ubuntu), I can still access the shares I set up (to use files served from the Windows and NAS devices) but I cannot configure folders/files to share from my Ubuntu
<jrib> chronofusion1980: how many cores do you have?  Doesn't handbrake do some encoding while it rips?
<gry> codemaniac, hi, is smbd running ?
<chronofusion1980> already told you.  6 core 3.2ghz amd cpu...Phenom Ii x6 to be exact
<dr_willis> bbl
<Benkinooby> gry i use a minimal install and need some adaption in order to automount my pendrives... i don't know which group is responsible for that so i'm looking for descriptions of the ubuntu user groups
<codephobic> gry, hi yes I have samba running
<chronofusion1980> and yes.it does...but either way..when i was ripping on two dvd's at same time using two instances of handbrake...for the same length of time discs ( dbz season 3 discs that i own)  it shouldn't matter
<gry> codephobic, i see, does restarting smbd help? what is nas in your question?
<caydeesoft> hey
<tking> hello guys, please is there any terminal client apart from Remmina? When i connect to my windows vps with reminna it kicks me out a lot, but from windows i dont get kicked. SO please any alternative for Remmina Remote Destop Clinet??
<gry> caydeesoft, hi
<Cong> jrib, what is used to search for fixed names or complete package name?
<jrib> Cong: aptitude search '~nNAME'
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, can you tell me thegroups of your "normal"  user please?
<jrib> !vnc > tking
<ubottu> tking, please see my private message
<gry> Benkinooby, is a minimal install == server install or do you mean something else? do you use a gui?
<jrib> tking: there are plenty of rdp clients in the repositories
<codephobic> I've configured both Windows 7 and Ubuntu to join "MyNET" as their workgroup, rebooted both machines and the existing shared folders from Windows 7 are working fine but I still can't get network browsing to work
<Cong> jrib, didn't work.
<Azzle-Dazzle> how can I stop applications from opening when connecting usb drive ?
<codephobic> gry, the NAS is a ReadyNAS duo - Netgear.
<jrib> Cong: be more specific
<gry> Benkinooby, so it is a cli only install ? ubuntu-server or no ?
<Benkinooby> gry, minimal install for personal laptop + xdm + fluxbox .... i rather start from minimal and add up than going with a full install and then strip down
<gry> aaah
<Cong> jrib, just the letters "ri".
<chronofusion1980> I was really hoping to take full advantage of a 3rd dvd burner to rip my entire collection faster..( besides the anime series's i have...at least 300 other movies to go)
<codephobic> gry, the NAS folders and drives are also saved as fstab shares (like the Windows 7 ones) and they're perfectly fine too. It's just that neither NAS nor Windows 7 is showing up in "Browse Network"
<jrib> chronofusion1980: aptitude search '~nri'   will return only packages with "ri" in their names.  What did you want it to do?
<gry> my user has 'uid=1001(user) gid=1001(user) groups=1001(user),4(adm),20(dialout),21(fax),24(cdrom),25(floppy),26(tape),27(sudo),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(fuse),105(lpadmin),112(netdev),119(admin),122(sambashare),133(vboxusers),134(powerdev),139(scanner),1002(samba),1003(sbox)' but do mind this is not clean install and some of them may be redundant --- Benkinooby
<chronofusion1980> and honestly only handbrake out of all the rippers i tried does the best job and without me having to use another ripping program just to decrypt it and handbrake to shrink it..handbrake does both all in one step
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: it's been a while since I've messed with groups, what command should I use for your inquiry?
<XRS1> handbrake is good stuff
<chronofusion1980> and jrib i'm confused...why would i need to do a " aptitude search?
<Benkinooby> gry, thank you... think i'll add my user  to admin and fuse too
<jrib> Cong: aptitude search '~nri'   will return only packages with "ri" in their names.  What did you want it to do?
<jrib> chronofusion1980: because your name starts with 'c' and it's early :) sorry.
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, groups
<chronofusion1980> lol  :P
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: ardchoille adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<chronofusion1980> late for me..i should be in bed..i work the late evening shift in 7 hours
<chronofusion1980> so any ideas?
<gry> codephobic, does your install use a gui ? anything useful in /var/log/samba/ ?
<jrib> chronofusion1980: do try to keep your question to one line though because otherwise most people will have no context for what you are saying
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, your on a standard install right?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, *you're
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: yes, 12.04
<ardchoille> installed from desktop cd
<codephobic> gry, I'm running Unity on Ubuntu if that's what you mean by using a gui?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, automounting usb-drives works?
<codephobic> I'll check the log now.
<Cong> jrib, search from within the program.,and get only the packages that match ri completely.
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: yes, and I love that
<jrib> chronofusion1980: i have no idea why the behavior described is happening, but you might try seeing if it also happens with other programs (try some that just rip and don't encode; and also try some that are similar to handbrake), just to get some more info about what the problem might be
<somsip> Benkinooby: you have looked at usbmount?
<gry> codemaniac, yes :) could you check the logs dir i mentioned please?
<Cong> jrib, aptitude has a curses mode.
<chronofusion1980> okedoke.  i have more research to do after work today.. peaces
<jrib> Cong: you can use regex in the search.  You would never want to search for exactly the package "ri" though because, well obviously there's only one package with the name exactly "ri".  But using regex: aptitude search '~n^ri$'.  I never cared for aptitude's curses interface
<Benkinooby> somsip, yes... i installed it but it does not work ... thunar crashes my trying to access the pen drive :P
<somsip> Benkinooby: does dmesg/syslog show that the drive is mounting ok?
<Benkinooby> somsip, yes... it gets recognized... even without usbmount
<Benkinooby> somsip, if i attach the pendirve i get a small window saying "not authrozed" - when usbmount is uninstalled
<somsip> Benkinooby: Ah - I had this...now how did I fix it...
<Cong> jrib, regexes function in curses mode too.
<somsip> Benkinooby: sorry - if usbmount is installed, does it authorise you and mount it at one of the mountpoints?
<jrib> Cong: k
<Benkinooby> somsip, i suspect i have to be added to fuse or admin group or so... although i wonder how standardinstalls like the one of ardchoille does it without being in these groups
<codephobic> gry, ok, I figured it out - my fault entirely. I'd installed Firestarter and then closed it, figuring that it was switched off... but it was blocking new local outbound/inbound connections for some reason.
<gry> ok :)
<codephobic> I need to read the help for firestarter and figure out how to properly configure it.
<codephobic> thanks for your help gry :)
<somsip> Benkinooby: I would imagine gnome looks after that
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: I do know that I have a .gvfs folder in my home dir, perhaps gvfs/fuse is being used here?
<Benkinooby> somsip, guess you're right
<gry> it is ardchoille
<somsip> Benkinooby: if you're using thunar, osn't there a thunar-volman. Does that do anything useful for you?
<digitroid> Hello
<gry> hi
<sky_> hi
<ardchoille> somsip Benkinooby yeah, gnome-session perhaps
<somsip> Benkinooby: ardchoille and I guess you're wanting to avoid gvfs and dependencies...?
<Benkinooby> somsip, it's already installed
<Benkinooby> somsip, it's already installed - thunar-volman
<ardchoille> somsip: no, just adding info I thought might help Benkinooby. My system is perfect here
<gry> what is the problem again, Benkinooby?
<somsip> ardchoille: I understand - just replying to both of you
<simplew> in /etc/fstab of the isntalled quantzal i see this: overlayfs / overlayfs rw 0 0
<simplew> why is that line in fstab for / ?
<somsip> Benkinooby: ok - I have no expereince of thunar, just am aware of it. So I don't think I'm much help
<ThinkT510> simplew: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 until release
<caydeesoft> how do u remove the shutdown bug in ubuntu 12.04
<gry> which one?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, gnome-session is not installed at my system - would get me +300 packages ... although i'm not an indealist... i want comfprt too :D
<Benkinooby> comfort
<Benkinooby> gry, get a nice and slim automount for normal user
<Benkinooby> somsip, my problem sould not be filemanager related...
<caydeesoft> when i try shutdown the system it brings out a black screen
<somsip> Benkinooby: maybe it is back to permissions/groups again, but I am guessing I admit. IME setting up a file manager to automount does pull in dependencies and make changes that solve the issue. And I undertsand you're trying to minimise dependencies
<Benkinooby> somsip, i'm kicking thunar and going for pcman - just to see what it does to my groups
<somsip> caydeesoft: what video card do you have - nvidia?
<gry> caydeesoft, do you see any text on the black screen? or is it entirely blank?
<somsip> Benkinooby: I did see that 'not authorized' popup before and did something to fix it manually. Maybe that was adding myself to fuse group...
<gry> caydeesoft, can you pastebin /etc/default/grub please?
<sordina> Hey guys!
<gry> hi
<sordina> I've got an upstart script that's not appearing in initctl list.
<sordina> Is there something I should check to figure out why this is not appearing?
<sordina> (btw, edgy)
<gry> edgy is 12.10 or ?
<sordina> haha 6.10
<Benkinooby> somsip, gry ardchoille i added myself to fuse group - brb
<Cong> 12.10 is quantal
<Cong> quetzal
<gry> I'm afraid that's not supported any longer sordina (/topic)
<sordina> I know that :P
<sordina> That's why I'm asking in irc rather than going to coporate support.
<sordina> Anyway, if know one knows I'll keep digging.
<gry> that said folk may suggest you some solutions if you stick here for more than twenty minutes or so as it's a busy channel but things may have changed and not everybody here would be familiar with how things were back then
<sordina> Thanks gry I'll stick around for a while.
<ikonia> sordina: 6.10 didn't use upstart
<ikonia> sordina: wasn't 6.10 still on sysv init
<sordina> ikonia: Actually, that would be much more likely.
<ikonia> upstart didn't come in until 9.04/9.10 somewhere around there
<ThinkT510> sordina: edgy is long dead, unsupported
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille gry added myself to fuse group, reinstalled thunar... usbstick gest recognize but i'm not authrozed
<Benkinooby> authorized
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: plugdev group?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i'm in that group already
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: your issue is mind-boggling
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: install a full system then work backwards?
 * ardchoille ducks
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille thunar and pcmanfs say not authorized... i'm in fuse group and plugdev - maybe try admin group?
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i might have to come back to that
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, last resort
<ardchoille> Benkinooby: adm group
<ardchoille> yeah
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, i'm in that group
<ardchoille> I'm not in admin group
<Benkinooby> ardchoille, but somsip is
<ardchoille> ah
<ThinkT510> it used to be admin group but now its sudo group
<ardchoille> ThinkT510: I was just thinking about that
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, sudo group is standard
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, i'm in it
<Benkinooby> somsip, admin group does not exist
<fidel> hi - i installed 12.04 now twice on an lenovo think centre 71e - install works flawless without  issues - but after rebooting i get: error 1962: no operating system found. press any key to repeat boot process. I am guessing that is related with some morem odern bios - or has anyone another idea?
<gry> Benkinooby, is mounting a windows share what you're trying to do? how you trying to do that? what error message?
<Benkinooby> gry, usbstick
<somsip> Benkinooby: sorry - family time.I can't help for a while
<Benkinooby> somsip, np - thank you for your effort, appreciate it
<gry> Benkinooby, are you able to mount it manually?
<Benkinooby> gry w/o sudo?
<gry> nod
<Benkinooby> gry, manual sudo mount works
<gry> does it work without sudo?
<Benkinooby> gry, without sudo i does not work
<gry> Benkinooby, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB User PrivilegesIf your usb device doesn't appear on your desktop, you should check that your user has the correct privileges. Go to System->Administration->User and Groups, choose the user, click on "Properties", then go to the "User Privileges" tab. You should have the "Access external storage devices automatically" option checked.
<gry> Does this help?
<Benkinooby> gry i don't have all that gnome stuff on my system .... yet
<gry> what DE are you using?
<Benkinooby> gry fluxbox
<gry> Benkinooby, ok, this is 'plugdev' user group
<edgy> Hi, I just want to understand where the recovery kernel argument in grub.cfg coming from or documented?
<gry> Benkinooby, does adding it for yourself help?
<Benkinooby> gry, i'm already in the plugdev group... now i'm reading more frum stuff
<Benkinooby> *forum
<kannan> hi
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: have you logged out and in again since you changed your groups?
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, yes
<crazydip> has anyone installed LVM on an existing system? was it successful? any tips?
<ThinkT510> !lvm | crazydip
<ubottu> crazydip: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gry> Benkinooby, and plugdev did not help to mount?
<Benkinooby> gry when attaching the pendirve it gets recongized and i even see it in my file managers ... i am just not allowed to open it
<gry> edgy, is it in 'info -f grub'?
<kannan> can i get any driver software for my Samsung Scx printer to install in Ubuntu12.04
<crazydip> ThinkT510: thanks for the info, but i'm talking about LVM on an existing system - not a fresh install - very little info via google (few wiki's, but little opinions)
<sordina> n/m guys broken symlinks.
<sordina> Ah the fun of working with years old systems.
<sordina> Thanks for your help.
<crazydip> ThinkT510: I know it's theoretically possible, just like it's possible to dist-upgrade debian -> ubuntu (which I have successfully done 5 years ago) - but it does not mean it's easy and you can just follow a wiki :)
<ThinkT510> crazydip: unfortunately i've never used lvm so i can't help you
<crazydip> ThinkT510: aye, thanks!
<gry> sordina, no worries, we'll all be happy if you make your way to updating at a point -- i think your version has no updates at all
<sordina> Yes. I'm pressuring people at my work to update to the latest LTS for the love of god.
<sordina> Unfortunately it's difficult to get people out of the 'if it ain't broke' mindset if I keep fixing things when they break...
<edgy> gry: not sure if you understand my question, nothing in info -f grub is related
<gry> I'm sure they won't want to restore backups and patch kernel/whatever manually everywhere when it's exploited, sordina :) good luck there
<gry> edgy, ok
<edgy> gry: grub.cfg contains linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-16-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg00-lv_root ro recovery ... What's recovery here referes to
<sordina> Ah thankfully it's not a public facing server...
<crazydip> sordina: make a point that the longer they wait, the worse it will be to migrate - which also means more expensive and risky - and without upgrading they are risking damage & security (just a thought)
<edgy> gry: is my question clearer now?
<yossarianuk> hi - I have noticed on several Ubuntu 12.04 servers that /var/cache/apt was taking up over 40GB.
<sordina> will do crazydip
<gry> edgy, i see, thank you, i am reading
<yossarianuk> on inspection I can see lots of files called
<sordina> Cya guys
<simplew> im running live cd and when i run apt-get install synaptic it says the package does not exist, how can this be?
<Scall> Are all external boxes for hard disks (like this: http://nilox.com/scheda/nilox/DH0003ER-SB.htm) compatible with Ubuntu/Linux? Are there any compatibility issues? Thanks in advance.
<edgy> yossarianuk: you need to run apt-get clean
<yossarianuk> # /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.zGFIkA
<fidel> simplew: apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME
<yossarianuk> # /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.random
<fidel> will tell you the available version you might have & your distri can offer
<simplew> fidel, what?
<fidel> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2348 kB, installed size 7597 kB
<yossarianuk> i.e - there are over 800 /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.random files each 36M
<yossarianuk> apt-get clean doesn't get rid of them
<yossarianuk> - what are they
<simplew> can anyone explain me why is not possible to isntall synaptic when running live cd?
<yossarianuk> - how to get rid of them?
<fidel> simplew: 2 minutes ago you told us its not available ;)
<fidel> simplew: is the availabilty your issue - or the fact that you cant install during your live-cd session?
<simplew> fidel, you talk like i was a debian user and would have to know what you mean by those short words
<yossarianuk> simplew: its possibloe that the app your looking for isn't in the  repos used by the default source.list
<simplew> yossarianuk, so how can i do to have synaptic and apt-file installed?
<fidel> simplew: well i am just pointing out that you make unclear statements ;)
<crazydip> omg someone created a solarized theme for xchat - i love you internet!
<fidel> trying to push it 1 step further - but ok - stopping then.
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille gry VICTORY!!! summary: get gdm as display manager, kick xdm and you're set
<yossarianuk> what I would do is go to http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ThinkT510> !yay | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: Glad you made it! :-)
<yossarianuk> -replace sources.list with a full one - i.e main, restricted, universe, multiverse
<yossarianuk> then apt-get update & apt-get install [package]
<Benkinooby> somsip, ardchoille gry i'm going to remove my user nowfrom all the groups i added it to - but i think i'll can get down to standard  ( ardchoille ) group settings ThinkT510
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, somsip ardchoille gry thank you :)
<yossarianuk> so does anyone know why I have literally hundreds /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.randomletters that is raping my disk spaxce
<yossarianuk> space
<yossarianuk> its happening on mutiple servers all ubuntu 12.04
<yossarianuk> apt-get clean - doesn't help
<ThinkT510> yossarianuk: looks like source packages
<yossarianuk> presently 40GB  worth...
<MonkeyDust> yossarianuk  apt-get autoremove, maybe
<yossarianuk> ThinkT510 - so if I remove the deb-src files in sources.list that wil stop it?
<ThinkT510> yossarianuk: i'd do what MonkeyDust suggests
<yossarianuk>  apt-get autoremove doesn't remove them...
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> 35M     /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.YdJRXI
<yossarianuk> 36M     /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.YgOeLt
<yossarianuk> 35M     /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.yLSNj5
<yossarianuk> 36M     /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.Z1BQs0
<FloodBot1> yossarianuk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yossarianuk> 36M     /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.ZCU29L
<ThinkT510> yossarianuk: use a pastebin
<gry> Benkinooby, that's odd.. not much we helped other than by listening carefully but congratulations :)
<yossarianuk> (over 800 of the buggers)
<yossarianuk> (sorry about the flood..)
<Benkinooby> gry, it's surprising that a display manager can mess up permissions that bad... i think ubuntu is one of the more difficult disotr if you don't go the "standard" way - because the suddenly all those helpful services that make life nice turn out cause weired interferences if you don't fully understand the whole system
<sandb____> hi folks... i'm trying to setup SSH to tunnel through one machine to another... my understanding is that i need to have passwordless ssh setup on the target machine (for the account of the middle man). I used ssh-keygen to generate a keypair on the middle machine and added the .pub to the authorized hosts on the target. SSH to the target gets disconnected though.
<sandb____> (I can ssh using username/password but not username/keyfile)
<sandb____> from Googling it looks possible it's some kind of open-ssl version/format issue
<Cong> the system is simple, user (that's you), group (that's you), others (that's not you).
<yossarianuk> Also I have loads of /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.random   i.e  36M     /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.YkSbjy  35M     /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.z1K9OY
<yossarianuk> why is this happening - how to sto[p it ?
<Cong> The users should get an option to choose the group name at installation.
<yossarianuk> (it didn;t happen on older ubuntu server versions)
<Cong> yossarianuk, it's cache, and you're free to delete it.
<melvincv> hi all. I'd like to give a suggestion to the GNOME3 team. How to go about it?
<Cong> gnome.org
<melvincv> don't they have a contact email?
<melvincv> I searched, but could not find the right contact
<solofight> eople when i want to enable a module using a2enmod it says command not found ! ! am using ubuntu 12
<solofight> people*
<Cong> what's your email address? I'll tell 'em to contact you, okay.
<melvincv> maybe a mailing list...
<melvincv> Cong, got it?
<solofight> how to get back all the default permissions for system files in my machine ?
<solofight> say i have messes up everything
<solofight> is there a reset button or something
<gry> no
<Cong> melvincv, interested in design? https://live.gnome.org/Design/Contribute
<ThinkT510> solofight: you'd need to reinstall if you've really messed up permissions for the whole system
<solofight> ThinkT510,  when i want to enable a module using a2enmod it says command not found ! ! am using ubuntu 12
<melvincv> GNOME has more than enough design ;)
<solofight> melvincv, @ me ?
<yossarianuk> Cong: thanks - how can I prevent it building up (not seen it before - been using Ubuntu for years...)
<melvincv> solofight, pm you?
<solofight> melvincv, yes please
<tryy3> how can i check how much memory (hard drive) space i got left?
<k1l_> tryy3: "df -h"
<brontosaurusrex> tryy3, df -h < for disk space
<rp2> or df -H
<tryy3> ok thans
<tryy3> thanks*
<tryy3> should i just look at the top one? /dev/loop0 .... ?
<k1l_> tryy3: take a look at the last coloumn, that is the mount point
<Cong> yossarianuk, seems like they are coming from apt. investigate that
<notze> where can i see when openstack folsom will be in the ubuntu repository
<tryy3> k1l_ where it says / at the end?
<melvincv> My issue is that I need to give a suggestion to get rid of the window border and implement the close button on the top panel, to the right of the program name, like this:
<melvincv> Activities    XChat IRC   (X)
<k1l_> tryy3: can you put the output into a pasteservice?
<sandb____> okay so the SSH problem was pasting the key rather than copying the keyfile... turns out invalid darn it
<Cong> melvincv, type gconf-editor, drop down to metacity
<melvincv> We  can save screen space...
<ThinkT510> !controls | melvincv
<ubottu> melvincv: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<tryy3> k1l_ http://pastebay.net/1149173
<melvincv> GNOME 3!!! Not Unity...
<skraito> hey america
<skraito> if you want my research and you too UN
<melvincv> GNOMEbuntu maybe...
<skraito> fucking buy it from me
<niko> ...
<skraito> no stealing
<skraito> fuck u all
<FloodBot1> skraito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subb1> I happen to know a command line tool for checking b/w usage, forgot it. we can see the output by day,month, or week using  switches like  -d or -w  with the command.. any help guys?
<k1l_> tryy3: you see the last coloumn saying "mounted on" at the top?   then you need to look at the row ending with "/"
<Cong> melvincv, or type gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general => button layout = :close,minimize,maximize
<knoch> is the right place to ask about compiling (in general)?
<knoch> on ubuntu
<Cong> c++?
<knoch> C
<Cong> install gcc
<tryy3> k1l_ ah thought so, thanks
<lampsBR> good morning. Is this the right place to ask about the gnome 3.x launcher? =D
<melvincv> Cong, will try that. But the close button is already at the right. I need to get rid of the window border to save space :)
<melvincv> lampsBR, I'm on that too
<Cong> melvincv, you can't do that you'll loose the buttons.
<knoch> Cong: actually I have a linking problem
<lampsBR> Can I have 2 columns in that launcher, instead of 1? These buttons are to damn small. =]
<melvincv> Cong, that's right. I've installed gnome-shell. That's why I want to ask the GNOME 3 team.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am having quite a hard time understanding the issues on my Acer Aspire One 722. Flash (and video generaly) is quite choppy and laggy when in fulscreen in both 12.04 32 and 64 bits, installing the fglrx driver for Radeon gives better results but an unstable system, so I'd like to know if: I should go with the free radeon driver, if not which version should I use for an AMD C60 Radeon 6290,  and if Flash 64 bit
<BlackNarcissus> s is to blame or if it's better than it was once. Thanks a lot, any help would be appreciated.
<Cong> knoch, there is a #c++ channel.
<knoch> ok thank you !
<melvincv> lampsBR, same issue here too... I second that.
<Cong> knoch, I got kicked out of #c++. don't go there.
<wangpeng> how can i flash my phone
<knoch> Haha
<wangpeng> in Ubuntu
<lampsBR> =] grat, melvincv. I tried to install the dock extension, but it'd configuration isn't showing up in my dconf editor. I'm using gnome 3.6 (and ubuntu 12.10)
<Cong> knoch, go to #overflow
<ardchoille> lampsBR: 12.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> lampsBR: #ubuntu+1 until release
<lampsBR> ardchoille, ThinkT510, I see, thanx.
<knoch> Cong: there is a #c-unregistered channel
<knoch> ##c-unregistered*
<Cong> knoch, yes there is, population 1
<ardchoille> knoch: that can get confusing. is the C Sharp channel = C#?
 * ardchoille giggles
<knoch> Cong: 83 for 1 op
<tryy3> does anyone know any good/fun java parameters for a mc server?
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<Cong> knoch, indeed.
<SixtyFold> Could someone tell me what folder would chromium be installed in by default please?
<Cong> what package have the h264 decoder for totem?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<tsimpson> SixtyFold: several, if you mean the binary /usr/bin
<SixtyFold> tsimpson - im trying to do the --incognito thing, so that it always starts in incognito, but that doesnt work with just the link anymore i guess
<BluesKaj> Cong, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TJ-> SixtyFold: To find a typical executable use "which <program-name>", to check where files in a package were installed to use "dpkg-query -L <package-name>"
<JSX> hello everyone!
<SixtyFold> TJ-  okay tj, ill try this, i dont know those commands very well, but ill get them a go, thanks
<JSX> I've got a question about preeseed
<tryy3> does anyone know any good/fun java parameters for a mc server?
<SixtyFold> ask away JSX
<ThinkT510> tryy3: that isn't a ubuntu support question
<JSX> is it   "d-i  mirror/country   string  enter information manually"  OR   "d-i  mirror/country   string manual"  to use your own defined mirror, and is that different per major version?
<melvincv> SixtyFold, why not install it and check installed files in Synaptic?
<tryy3> ThinkT510 oh forgot that
<TJ-> SixtyFold: "chromium-browser --incognito" gave me an incognito tab
<SixtyFold> yah, if you type it in command line it works
<SixtyFold> TJ- but not if you use the start menu
<SixtyFold> or whatever you want to call it
<SixtyFold> app menu
<SixtyFold> if you try to add it to a link/shortcut, it just doesnt save it for some reason
<tsimpson> JSX: #ubuntu-installer is a better place to ask about that
<JSX> thanks i'll try that one!
<wangpeng> DROID RAZR
<TJ-> SixtyFold: Are you using 12.04 and Unity, or another desktop environment?
<SixtyFold> yes and no
<SixtyFold> 12.04 and LXDE
<TJ-> SixtyFold: OK. Not got LXDE installed on this one. But program launchers should all be using XDG free-desktop properties files. Have you surrounded the program-name and parameters with double-quote marks?
<SixtyFold> well, no, because it wasnt already in the shortcut that was default in here, but i can try that
<TJ-> SixtyFold: usually, you'd create a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/  for the application
<MonkeyDust> when I go into tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) i'm getting this error all over my screen"ACPI: EC: Input buffer not empty, aborting" - same thing in tty2 etc --  i followed these instruction, but it's not better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1257067 -- hints & tips?
<SixtyFold> ahh, well i used to just go in the app menu, right click on chromium, go to properties and append the --incognito to the end of it
<TJ-> SixtyFold: And that isn't working ? I'd have thought it should, too!
<SixtyFold> nope, it wont save it in the shortcut for some reason
<SixtyFold> it used to, but no longer
<SixtyFold> the shortcut just stubbornly goes back to default setting
<sandb____> anyone here really good with sshd configuration, subversion, and tunnelling issues & what's your hourly rate?
<TJ-> SixtyFold: Is it a default system-created shortcut? Or one you originally created that is now not working as expected?
<SixtyFold> TJ- default created
<TJ-> sandb____:  packet of peanuts :p
<benedict_> hi, do i have to take special care about intel integrated graphic cards? any better drivers like for nvidia or ATI?
<sandb____> TJ-: sold... unless they are more expensive than the last Mackinaw peach :)
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: where are you appending this, in alacarte?
<wangpeng> hello everyone
<ThinkT510> benedict_: no, they should work without any configuration, the drivers are in the mainline kernel
<sandb____> TJ-: i'm in need of some help with getting svn+ssh tunnelled via a middle man
<TJ-> SixtyFold: OK. I'm wondering if the reason you can't edit it is, the default ones come from /usr/share/applications/ and its not creating a user-owned copy in ~/.local/share/applications/
<sandb____> TJ-: can I pm you?
<SixtyFold> ardchoille - to the end of the /usr/bin/chromium-browser %U in the shortcut command: part
<benedict_> ThinkT510, thank you
<TJ-> sandb____: We prefer to do support in-channel so everyone can learn and contribute
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: are you're editing that file with sudo permissions?
<MonkeyDust> sandb____  there's also ##networking
<wangpeng> i want to flash my moto mobile but i don't know how to do it  in Ubuntu
<SixtyFold> ardchoille - nope, didnt use to have to, but that's an idea too i suppose
<sandb____> TJ-: okay, maybe i'll write it up in a gist and paste that
<sandb____> TJ-: just wanted to avoid getting lost
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: you could always install alacarte and use that to edit menu entries, works great
<SixtyFold> the weird thing is if i go to /usr/bin/chromium-browser there is no chromium-browser even there, yet the shortcut always works
<TJ-> sandb____: sandb____ It's not something I've played with (svn) but the docs imply "svn co svn+ssh://..." as the style. Is that what you're using?
<SixtyFold> ardchoille - does alacarte have a GUI?
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: yes, it is a gui menu editor
<SixtyFold> my system directory tree understandings are rusty right now
<SixtyFold> ahh okay
<SixtyFold> thanks
<sandb____> TJ-: yes, svn+ssh
<sandb____> so the problem is that we can't seem to get me through the firewall to the machine with their svn repo on it
<TJ-> sandb____: And can you SSH into the server manually?
<sandb____> however they can get me to a machine from which it can be accessed
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: alacarte will surprise you, you'll wonder how you got along without it :)
<sandb____> TJ-: i've managed to even tunnel direct via the middle-man
<sandb____> so the issue is getting svn to do the same
<sandb____> TJ-: following the instructions here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5782872/svn-ssh-tunnel-via-3rd-machine
<sandb____> TJ-: I setup the [tunnels] section in the .subversion/config file on my machine here
<sandb____> then I create the tunnel, that bit works
<sandb____> then I try and use subversion via the tunnelled protocol (svn+tssh://)
<sandb____> and it fails, in the tunnelled SSH window I get "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed"
<sandb____> which I googled and appeared to be about an sshd param "PermitTunnels yes". I added that to the sshd config and restarted but, no dice
<TJ-> sandb____: So are you able to create the tunnel to server1 ( "ssh server1 -L 9000:127.0.0.1:svnserver:22" ) ?
<sandb____> yes
<layke_> Anyone ever used synergy for sharing keyboard/mouse? Previously when I've used it, it came witha  GUI? I can't find the website for it now?
<TJ-> sandb____: OK. there's instructions for doing things in 2 different ways on that answer; could get mixed up and confusing
<skraito> hi is anyone want to join my team?
<sandb____> TJ-: I followed the accepted answer
<sandb____> TJ-: I've setup the [tunnels] section in my local .subversion/config
<skraito> anyone wanna join my team ?
<sandb____> and am using svn+tssh://localhost in the subversion command
<ThinkT510> skraito: this is ubuntu support channel
<niko> skraito: see my pm
<skraito> well i found it nothing wrong niko to search for people
<skraito> to be in your team
<SixtyFold> ardchoille - thanks, that worked perfectly
<skraito> why is that wrong ?
<ardchoille> SixtyFold: you're welcome :)
<woosim> hello how can I add a network printer in xubuntu 12.04? I already looked in the webinterface of cups, but there it say that there are no printers. I also restarted cups after I connected to the network through lan(not wlan). When I open thunar and go on network, then I can see the printer with a blank paper icon. Does that mean that it is not recognized as a printer? If so what can I do? The thunar menu doesn't give me any possibilities to interact
<woosim>  with these things as if they were printers
<fidel> skraito: this channel is limited to offering support for UBUNTU
<fidel> anything else is wrong here ;)
<TJ-> sandb____: doing some testing here
<SixtyFold> ardchoille - it is a very helpful program, im running lubuntu and this will help a lot where lubuntu is lacking
<SixtyFold> brb guys
<sandb____> TJ-: thanks, appreciate this
<niko> and you have been asked enough time to drop that, skraito
<ThinkT510> skraito: this channel is just used to help people with ubuntu support issues, how is what you are doing related?
<fidel> layke_: i remember using: synergy-foss.org
<layke_> The website seems dead to me?
<layke_> Won't load or anything.
<layke_> Plus I can't find any mention of a GUI anywhere I look.
<fidel> layke_: yep same impression here
<layke_> But I specifically remember always using a GUI
<fidel> layke_: some synergy projects merged in the last month/years
<fidel> there is afaik the basic core - and then again different client uis around it
<fidel> considered c hecking the synergy irc chan if there is one in freenode?
<ThinkT510> woosim: under system settings there should be printer settings
<layke_> No, wasn't aware there was one.
<woosim> ThinkT510: It's xubuntu and in the system settings I only found this removable media menu and there I could only tell what command line to run if a printer is connected and nothing else. There is no seperate printing menu for configuration
<TJ-> sandb____: So, with "tssh = ssh -p 1234" in "[tunnels]", you then in one terminal have/do "ssh -L 1234:svnserver:4567 server1" ... and in another terminal do "svn co svn+tssh://localhost/path/to/repo"  ?
<ThinkT510> woosim: rightclick your desktop, settings > printers
<TJ-> sandb____: "4567" is replaced with the SSHD listening port on svnserver
<sandb____> TJ-: yep
<skraito> aw fucking hard to find a team nvm just code myself than
<sandb____> TJ-: that's it exactly
<TJ-> sandb____: what error/symptoms are you experiencing?
<woosim> thinkT510: oh sweet. Thanks I think I found it. Thats a bit hidden though.. why isn't it in the settings manager?
<ThinkT510> woosim: not part of xfce, its gnome based
<TJ-> sandb____: (having difficulty reproducing it here)
<sandb____> TJ-: just pasting the results for you
<woosim> ThinkT510: Ok. Thanks for your help
<Simplew> i have followed the howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto to have ubunti QUANTZAL encrypted in LVM but when booting it does not aks for the passord to open the encrypted container, can anone tell me whats going on
<ThinkT510> woosim: no worries :)
<evilc_> hello. Any could give me some clues... I'm experimenting so slow server usage, in a non-root user, in a dedicated server. And also is so slow in charging the Graphical interface from any software. Could I do something to increase the cpu and memory resources to a non-root user ?  Anyone knows the reason because it's so slow in most of tasks? The server is using a Ubuntu 10.04 desktop, and has 2GB ram. (the cpu is a normal one, dont re
<ThinkT510> Simplew: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 until release
<sandb____> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/a3923202f096523e2ef3
<sandb____> TJ-: as i mentioned I googled the error from SSH and came up with http://linuxindetails.wordpress.com/2010/02/18/channel-3-open-failed-administratively-prohibited-open-failed/
<sandb____> but i (think) I've followed those instructions
<sandb____> although it occurs to me now that I have followed them on the middle-man... maybe the problem is on the target?
<kawaiidesu> What's new in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Pici> kawaiidesu : Quantal/12.10 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<kawaiidesu> ohai, thanks pici
<MonkeyDust> kawaiidesu  ask in #ubuntu+1
<evilc_> The root user is working fine, with this 2GB ram and the cpu, and at time of using the non-root user interface the server load is very low. The problem is not accorded to the level of server load/usage
<TJ-> sandb____: According to "man 4 sshd_config" ... "PermitTunnel            Specifies whether tun(4) device forwarding is allowed.  The argument must be “yes”, “point-to-point” (layer 3), “ethernet” (layer 2), or “no”.  Specifying “yes” permits both “point-to-point” and “ethernet”.  The default is  “no”.  "
<sandb____> TJ-: so, on the middle-man, i've set it to 'yes'
<TJ-> sandb____: So, on your proxy-server you'd need to edit "/etc/ssh/sshd_config", "PermitTunnel    yes" and restart the sshd ?
<sandb____> TJ-: if proxy means the middle man, then yes... that's what i did
<TJ-> sandb____:  checking on one of my servers
<sandb____> TJ-: it did occur to me to wonder if the error is that I don't have PermitTunnel on the target machine (rather than the middle-man)?
<tryy3> quick general question about ubuntu (sorta), does it work to sort of restart the computer with out restarting it, like only restart the part that handles screens? i connected a new screen to the computer and it doesn't wanna connect fully!
<evilc_> Instead of focus it in the non-root user cpu & ram sources. Probably could be managed from the root account but using graphical privileges for the non-root user who is managing the applications. Otherwise, although this user has tty privileges is by his user terminal in the root accound is not able to open a GUI
<ovrflw0x> after installing wifi driver bcm43222 on ubuntu (dual boot with Windows 7) my wifi hard/soft switch has messed up, when on windows 7 - i have to manually turn on wifi and once turned on, after suspend it doen't turn on by itself again  i have to manually turn it on. so default state of wifi switch is off it seems, how to fix this?
<nwillems> Hey there. I'm running a jenkins server on ubuntu, and have manually installed a newer version. During a recent power failure the jenkins install got "reverted", aka my symbolic link was removed and overwritten by the original jenkins version. Can anyone explain why? And if possible how I can stop this from happening if a new power failure occur?
<dr_willis> tryy3:  you can restart the x server. 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<sobrediggler> erm ... so i have a question ... why isn't the download page https? And the images properly signed?
<nwillems> Hey there. I'm running a jenkins server on ubuntu, and have manually installed a newer version. During a recent power failure the jenkins install got "reverted", aka my symbolic link was removed and overwritten by the original jenkins version. Can anyone explain why?
<tryy3> dr_willis will it only restart the screens?
<tryy3> (or similiar)
<nwillems> Oh sorry for the double - my IRC client isn't kind enough to show my nick viewable.
<ThinkT510> tryy3: it restarts the gui
<dr_willis> tryy3:  it restarts the x server.. not sure what you mean by 'screens' the x server is the foundation of the gui.
<TJ-> sandb____: Well I've just done "ssh -L 1234:10.254.251.1:22 10.254.252.18" and got logged into 10.254.251.1. In my case, 252.18 is a Linode at the other end of a VPN, and 251.1 is a local server, so it went local-ME > -remote-Linode > local-Server
<tryy3> ah ok, with screens i mean monitors
<sandb____> TJ-: yes I have been able to do a tunnelled SSH via the middle-man to the remote
<dr_willis> often when tweaking x settings like those i have to restart x fully for them to take affect
<dr_willis> ive also had pc's only use dual monitors IF BOTH were plugged in when it booted up.
<sandb____> TJ-: using ssh -t -A hostalias ssh username@targethost.client.com I can SSH through the middle-man to the remote
<sandb____> that works fine
<tyler_d> dr_willis: oh I've had those from back in the day
<dr_willis> i think it turned off the unused video cardf..
<dr_willis> tyler_d:  yep. been a few years back
<tyler_d> dr_willis: the orig dual-head cards were the bomb
<tyler_d> lol
<ovrflw0x> after installing wifi driver bcm43222 on ubuntu (dual boot with Windows 7) my wifi hard/soft switch has messed up, when on windows 7 - i have to manually turn on wifi and once turned on, after suspend it doen't turn on by itself again  i have to manually turn it on. so default state of wifi switch is off it seems, how to fix this? how to use rfkill to fix this?
<TJ-> sandb____: I can't make it fail :(
<dr_willis> ive also had laptops where i had to play with their fn keys to get a 2nd monitor working
<sandb____> TJ-: so the sshd_config PermitTunnel is definitely needed on the proxy/middle-man? And not on the target host?
<TJ-> sandb____: With the "ssh -L 1234:10.254.251.1:22 10.254.252.18" running (checked with "sudo netstat -lpta | grep 1234") in another terminal I do "ssh -p 1234 localhost" and am instantly at the terminal of the 'svn' server
<TJ-> sandb____: I've not used that at all - but then again I didn't get any failures that would push me to add that, as you did
<TJ-> sandb____: It's worth adding the debugging to ssh with the "-vvvv" option - it may give you some clues!
<TJ-> sandb____: That'd be in the svn config tunnel entry
<sandb____> TJ-: right, will try that thanks
<TJ-> sandb____: Any differences in usernames on the svnserver and/or proxy, compared to your local machine?
<sandb____> TJ-: yes, different on all 3
<sandb____> TJ-: okay so https://gist.github.com/7e1c8c08455eca43746f
<TJ-> sandb____: So you'll need to add those into the mix, then.
<mmm4m5m> Hi. A little help please. In ubuntu 12.04.1, default root password is "!". When I try to "ssh" - key authentication, then the error is "account locked". Question - Is it good to change password to "*" ?
<tyler_d> sorry to inject here but if you dont' mind sandb____ what are you doing
<sandb____> TJ-: sorry, here's the whole thing: https://gist.github.com/04c1773bbaa2bb1e4418
<TJ-> sandb____: On the proxy, did you previously do "sssh-keygen" for user "matt" ?
<sandb____> tyler_d: okay so I am trying to get access to a subversion repository on a machine that the client cannot give me direct access to
<sobrediggler> default root passwd is not !
<TJ-> sandb____: typo!  "ssh-keygen"
<compdoc> mmm4m5m, I think that ! is used to disable user accounts.
<tyler_d> sandb____: port forwarding
<sandb____> TJ-: the user on the proxy is 'mmower' but yes i've done that and setup (and tested) passwordless ssh from the proxy to the target host
<Myrtti> mmm4m5m: there is no root account password
<compdoc> mmm4m5m, the root account is not enabled by default
<dr_willis> i think he means in /etc/padsswd
<tyler_d> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sandb____> tyler_d: cannot parse your answer :)
<sandb____> well in fact i parse it fine
<TJ-> sandb____: so is "/Volumes/Corrino/matt" on the svnserver?
<sandb____> but, without some more context, i cannot understand what you are trying to convey... we've been using port forwarding
<dtcrshr> for some reason my touchpad mouse stopped working. the usb or via synergy works fine. I have dual boot on this note, under windows the touch works fine, also the fisical button to turn on/off the touchpad.. how do i fix this?
<tyler_d> sandb____: you are trying to forward a local port for svn to yourself and have it connect through ssh to the actual svn server yes?
<mmm4m5m> sobrediggler: as I see, it is "!" in /etc/shadow = disabled account... compdoc: yes, but I can't find info in google.. When I change it to "*" (like user daemon for example), then ssh works - I can ssh as root user (key authentication)
<sandb____> TJ-: no you're looking at the output from my local Mac when I am trying to use svn
<sandb____> tyler_d: in a nutshell
<sobrediggler> dude ! just disables any login
<TJ-> sandb____: ahhhh!
<tyler_d> sandb____: very good, thanks for the update and let me know if I can help at all
<sobrediggler> if you check out the source code for usermod you'll find that out
<sandb____> tyler_d: i've been able to tunnel through the proxy to get a remote ssh session
<sobrediggler> yeah ... the usermod -p ! blahblahb
<sandb____> tyler_d: but trying to use svn+ssh to tunnel through the proxy is breaking
<mmm4m5m> sobrediggler: so, is it bad to change it to "*" - I do not want to enable root account... I need it only for ssh
<tyler_d> sandb____: you don't need to proxy it if you have ssh access to the local system and can do port forwarding; or am I missing something?
<TJ-> tyler_d: do join in! the error is "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when doing "svn co svn+tssh://localhost/usr/local/svn/repos/fig/trunk"
<morteza_ipo1> hi
<WeThePeople> what is a good way to find files
<johangod> hi
<morteza_ipo1> I have this error in networking
<morteza_ipo1> siXy: I have this error in networking! Shutting down interface p1p2
<dr_willis> dont ssh in as root directltly mmm4m5m
<sandb____> tyler_d: what do you mean "ssh access to the local system" ?
<morteza_ipo1> I have this error in networking! Shutting down interface p1p2
<mmm4m5m> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<sobrediggler> yeah just ssh-keygen and dump the keys in the authorizedhost
<ovrflw0x> after installing wifi driver bcm43222 on ubuntu (dual boot with Windows 7) my wifi hard/soft switch has messed up, when on windows 7 - i have to manually turn on wifi and once turned on, after suspend it doen't turn on by itself again  i have to manually turn it on. so default state of wifi switch is off it seems, how to fix this? how to use rfkill to fix this?
<nwillems> WeThePeople: locate or mlocate, they are my usual choice
<sandb____> tyler_d: TJ-: just to make it clear here's the setup https://gist.github.com/543e255e051b8a865ba1
<WeThePeople> nwillems, is mlocate with a gui
<sandb____> i can reach the Proxy but not the Remote
<tyler_d> sandb____: very good, I will take a boo
<sandb____> as a test i can ssh to the remote, via the proxy
<tyler_d> sandb____: what is the second line?
<sandb____> tyler_d: labels for the machines on the first line :)
<sandb____> the remote is some Linux, not sure which
<sandb____> could also be Ubuntu
<sandb____> uname -a doesn't speicy
<sandb____> specify
<cherva> if I copy a maildir and paste it in another account I will have the same mails on the 2 accounts yes ?
<dr_willis> lsb_release -a   perhaps sandb____
<sandb____> dr_willis: a ha, thanks
<nyuszika7h> hi :)
<tyler_d> sandb____: very good. the syntax and formatting should be: ssh <<me>>@Proxy -L <<somerandomport>>:someothermachine:<<thesvnportthere>>
<nyuszika7h> has anyone else noticed that it's 12.10.04 today? ;)
<redwarriors25> how can i retrieve files in empty trash
<nyuszika7h> * 10.04 *
<gry> nyuszika7h, what does this have to do with ubuntu support?
<tyler_d> sandb____: the connection string on your local should be localhost:<<samerandomportfromabove>>
<lampsBR> hahahah great nyuszika7h
<nyuszika7h> sorry gry, a little off-topic indeed
<nyuszika7h> redwarriors25, I don't get that one. why would you want to retrieve files from a trash that's empty?
<lampsBR> nyuszika7h, it's 12.10, 12.04 and 10.04 in the same day
<nyuszika7h> lampsBR, I see :P
<sandb____> tyler_d: yes that's exactly what i am using
<gry> nyuszika7h, deleted files from the system accidentally, needs hardware recovery
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<tyler_d> sandb____: very good, so what is the error you are seeing when you try the port forward?
<sandb____> okay let me update this gist with everything
<gry> nyuszika7h, some software does undelete.. redwarriors25 try searching 'undelete ext4'
<tyler_d> sandb____: alright
<nyuszika7h> oh
<nwillems> WeThePeople: I dont think so. doesn't nautilus have search capabilities?
<TJ-> tyler_d: the error is "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" when doing "svn co svn+tssh://localhost/usr/local/svn/repos/fig/trunk"
<tyler_d> TJ-: sandb____ hte problem there is that you haven't specified a port other than "localhost"... you need to tell it what port to try on localhost to hit the tunnel
<sandb____> tyler_d: TJ-: https://gist.github.com/543e255e051b8a865ba1 <- updated with all info
<sandb____> tyler_d: it's def hitting the tunnel because the tunnel session on the proxy is reporting an error
<sandb____> but ^^^^ gist should make it clear
<TJ-> tyler_d: That's in the svn config file, defined as "tssh = ssh -p 1234"
<tyler_d> ahh
<sandb____> tyler_d: the "channel 3: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed" is printed when I try and using the svn command
<tyler_d> sandb____: I would say 1 those ports are 2 small, try upping them to 2000+ and second are you able to ssh to this server and then open the tunnel after?
<tyler_d> as well you need to add yourself to the known hosts
<sandb____> tyler_d: okay will try higher port numbers
<sandb____> tyler_d: i am able to make an ssh connection from the local machine to the remote via the proxy
<redwarrios25> elo
<tyler_d> sandb____: did you give http://tomorrowisfriday.wordpress.com/2007/11/28/tunneling-subversion-for-the-svnssh-protocol/ a read.
<TJ-> sandb____: "channel 3: open failed" refers to "svnserver:4567" - are you running an SSH daemon on port 4567 of svnserver?
<tyler_d> sandb____: I have minimal experience with svn.. enough to break a few repos and such. The majority of my tunneling comes into play with http apache etc.
<tryy3> how do i install ssh + ftp on ubuntu?
<tyler_d> tryy3: `sudo apt-get install openssh-server`
<gry> tryy3, use software center or apt-get.. don't recommend ftp, sftp is better, but it's probably there as well
<ThinkT510> !ssh | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tyrok1> Has anyone had success getting a Verizon Pantech UML290 4G USB device working with Precise?  I've gotten it working with an older version of Ubuntu but for some reason the new Network Manager doesn't seem to be able to bring this one up.
<tryy3> ThinkT510 i already know what ssh is i just needed to know how to install the server parts
<tryy3> gry ye i know sftp is better but i like ftp more :D
<blackshirt> !openssh | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<blackshirt> !sshd | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<tyler_d> fusermount
<tryy3> blackshirt thanks
<sosoman> hi
<sosoman> انا عربي!
<sosoman> من بعد ؟
<TJ-> sandb____: on the Linode, check /var/log/auth.log
<sosoman> sobrediggler
<sosoman> اه
<sosoman> hi
<sosoman> sobredigglersobredigglessobredigglersobredigglesobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglerrobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglersobredigglerr
<sosoman> hiiiiiii
<sosoman> hi
<sosoman> hi
<sosoman> hi
<FloodBot1> sosoman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandb____> TJ-: will do
<rupper> Hi
<pdk> have installed 12.04. Changed interfaces file. all network cards disabled. ifconfig shows l0 only. Can any one help?
<sandb____> TJ-: ah i think maybe you've given me something there
<sandb____> TJ-: Oct  4 14:01:33 linode3 sshd[29835]: error: connect_to svnserver: unknown host (Name or service not known)
<sandb____> so maybe i'm doing something wrong in how i'm setting up/using the tunnel
<TJ-> sandb____: And one obvious but un-asked question so far. On the Linode, do you have "AllowTcpForwarding yes" in sshd_config ?
<sandb____> TJ-: no
<sandb____> seems not
<TJ-> sandb____: well that makes sense! Linode server *must* be able to resolve 'svnserver' - I was assuming you were replacing 'svnserver' with a real public DNS host.domain.tld
<sandb____> TJ-: yes, i'm looking to see where the heck that's coming from
<sandb____> because i'm not using 'svnserver' myself that I can see
<blackshirt> pdk: ifconfig eth0 up
<sandb____> TJ-: ackk... it's in the tunnel setup, i think a too literal C&P
<TJ-> sandb____: from when you configure the Mac's local tunnel ("ssh -L 1234:svnserver:4567 server1" - 'svnserver' needs to be a public DNS name, or an IP address
<liwiki> hi
<sandb____> TJ-: yep, i think i just copied that line without thinking about it too hard :)
<TJ-> sandb____: I assumed you were using 'svnserver' to avoid telling the real public DNS name
<sandb____> TJ-: a reasonable assumption, no just an idiot
<morethananoise> Hey guys, I've got problem, i can not log in to my tty virtual terminal via my login (morethananoise) it keeps saying login incorrect, but I'm sure i've written it with no mistakes... Any ideas?
<redwarriors25> any software can retrieve deleted files in trash
<TJ-> sandb____: never mind! one thing - you'll be an expert on SSH proxying from now on :p
<sandb____> heh
<ThinkT510> morethananoise: capslock?
<mmaddeee> deleted files in trash in windows or ubuntu ?
<sandb____> TJ-: okay so still not working but now there is a long-ass pause
<sandb____> exact same error
<mmaddeee> and morethananoise .. buddy . did u try resetting the password and then use that in the system ?
<TJ-> sandb____: On the Linode, do you have "AllowTcpForwarding yes" in sshd_config ?
<morethananoise> ThinkT510: No capslock, i can use any else user, but not mine..
<sandb____> ah yes sorry i forgot, i was in the middle of doing that when we spotted the error in auth.log
<sandb____> let me sort that out
<TJ-> sandb____: no guarantee that is the solution if you're getting the same error!
<sandb____> TJ-: okay added AllowTcpForwarding yes and restarted ssh
<sandb____> TJ-: reopened tunnel
<sandb____> same error only faster
<sandb____> let me regist
<ManDay> When I UEFI boot from the 12.04 USB Stick, the screen remains black
<ManDay> Is there a problem?
<TJ-> sandb____: OK ... the default is "AllowTcpForwarding yes" - so unless you had a specific "no" that won't change
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  it may be !nomodeset issue
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> sandb____: check the logs on the Linode again
<sandb____> TJ-: okay this is very odd, i'm still seeing svnserver in auth.log
<sandb____> yet i am definitely using the remote host FQDN in the tunnel setup
<TJ-> sandb____: Have you left a local ssh tunnel running on the Mac?
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: ThinkT510 It's a i915 - is that likely?
<ManDay> And if it is - shouldn't the live Image have a nomodeset boot entry by default
<ThinkT510> ManDay: try it and see
<sandb____> okay i've killed all the sessions i was using
<sandb____> setting up afresh
<ManDay> ThinkT510: I can't.
<TJ-> sandb____: good plan :)
<ThinkT510> ManDay: well, i've never used uefi so i wouldn't know what else to suggest
<redwarriors25> any software can retrieve deleted files in trash
<ManDay> ThinkT510: MonkeyDust It also happens when I choose "Check disk for defects"
<ManDay> I don't think its a modeset issue, then
<ManDay> Most be some UEFI problem
<sandb____> i'm also using ports 12345 and 45678 instead of 1234/5678
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  try it to find out
<ManDay> Can anyone try boot the live Image by UEFI
<sandb____> it's taking ages
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: Try what?
<sandb____> hasn't failed yet but hasn't connected
<sandb____> okay and now it's failed
<sandb____> BUT it's failed connecting to the remote host
<TJ-> sandb____: Do you have a separate session to the Linode with "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" running so you can see events as they occur?
<sandb____> think i'm getting somewhere now
<sandb____> TJ-: indeed I do :)
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > ManDay try this
<ubottu> ManDay, please see my private message
<redwarriors25> any software can retrieve deleted files in trash
<redwarriors25> : [
<redwarriors25> dsadsad
<sandb____> ah heck, now i see what that 5678 was about
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: I'm 80% positive there is no modeset in memcheck
<Cove> Hello
<ManDay> 90%, even
<TJ-> sandb____: How about the username on 'svnserver' - if its not the same as your username on the Mac, you have to specify it
<ThinkT510> ManDay: nomodeset is a boot parameter
<MonkeyDust> ManDay  for the remaining 10%, you may want to try it
<sandb____> TJ-: okay i've fixed my pure-connection problem
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: Fair enough...
<TJ-> sandb____: '5678' must be the port on 'svnserver' that the sshd there is listening on
<TJ-> sandb____: that'd usually be 22
<sandb____> TJ-: yeah, again i blind C&P wihtout thinking
<sandb____> once i changed it to 22 it worked
<sandb____> now it's asking me for a password and I think for the wrong username
<Cove> Would someone beable to give me a hand with something please?
<TJ-> sandb____: LOL !! And I thought I was doing bad with a slow brain after staying up overnight hacking :p
<fidel> !ask | Cove
<ubottu> Cove: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> sandb____: I think, on your "svn co..." line to can suffix it with "--username xxxx"
<sandb____> TJ-: it's terrible, as soon as I'm in a hurry it's like my brain stops working
<TJ-> sandb____: I know the feeling! brb... nice man with parcels at my door
<Cove> Im trying to install ubuntu onto my laptop IBM T42 however when I boot from cd I get a message saying something doesn't support 'pae' and im confused
<ManDay> MonkeyDust: ThinkT510 Looking at the grub.cfg, I was wrong, it's not memcheck, sorry my bad
<ManDay> I'll try it
<sandb____> okay so my problem is now
<redwarriors25> ei
<BluesKaj> !pae | Cove
<ubottu> Cove: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<fidel> Cove: it usualy helps to actually read the entire error-message and then do either a) a search for that specific error or b) ask again with the full error message inhere
<ManDay> ThinkT510: MonkeyDust The black begins right after grub, though
<ManDay> Besides, pressing the poweroff button immediately brings down the machine
<Cove> That pretty much is the entire error message. I need to find a kernal that supports pae however I only have 1gb ram so im confused?
<ThinkT510> ManDay: try it or not, up to you
<funky1> hi all, having some trouble with a ftp server i installed glftpd, get an error: error: cannot execute /glftpd/bin/glftpd: No such file or directory
<funky1> but the file is at the given location
<Anubis> is anyone know why the midnight-commander.org site is untrusted ?
<funky1> what could be te issue, permission or something elsE?
<nwillems> has anyone ever experience ubuntu overwriting a file after a power failure?
<TJ-> sandb____: "svn co svn+tssh://user@localhost/..." ?
<sandb____> TJ-: yep that's what i'm using but: https://gist.github.com/f905d846897f12ad859f
<ManDay> ThinkT510: I tried, it still dies on boot
<ManDay> It's not just the screen
<fidel> Anubis: its https? -> cert
<fidel> Anubis: or feel free to tell us who is calling it untrusted ;)
<TJ-> sandb____: did you try, instead, the "--username XXX" too?
<Anubis> fidel: yes
<sandb____> TJ-: using --username didn't work (i.e. didn't set the username), using user@localhost did
<sandb____> but, as you see, something odd has happened
<TJ-> sandb____: if all else fails, edit the tunnel spec. in the svn config and add "-l dcartwright"
<TJ-> sandb____: and check Linode's auth.log to be sure it isn't trying to authenticate on the Linode, rather than the svnserver
<sandb____> i don't see an auth fail on the linode
<TJ-> sandb____: that's good news.
<sandb____> my understanding is that using svn+ssh you're effectively using unix logins
<sandb____> so the password here, is the password for the account on the machine (as if you were using ssh to get a session)
<crazydip> is there a good gtk (gnome) gui for git like bazaar explorer?
<TJ-> sandb____: so, the last question. Can you, from the Linode, do "ssh -l dcartwright svnserver" ?
<Anubis> fidel: i tested with opera and firefox and both browsers reports untrusted site. Opera: the server certificate chain is incomplete and the signer(s) are not registered.
<sandb____> TJ-: yes, that works
<sandb____> TJ-: also works passwordless
<BluesKaj> Cove, you've obviously used the wrong image , try the 32 bit ubuntu image/iso
<Anubis> i guess it's because it's a self signed certificate, isn't it ?
<redwarriors25> HOW CAN RETREIVE FILES IN UBUNTU 10.04
<redwarriors25> HOW CAN RETREIVE FILES IN UBUNTU 10.04
<FloodBot1> redwarriors25: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> sandb____: hmmm... is svnserver setup to only accept certificates? If so, it *needs* your public cert from the Mac. On the Linode, it's using the pub.cert. from the Linode
<sandb____> TJ-: yet using svn command I am being prompted for a password &, then, it's not working and I'm getting these kill signals
<sandb____> TJ-: hrmmm i don't know and I am 99.99999% nobody at the client will have the faintest clue
<TJ-> sandb____: Well, you said that from the Linode you can ssh in passwordless. That implies you've done "ssh-copy-id svnserver"
<ManDay> Does anyone why I can't boot Ubuntu with UEFI? After I select the entry in GRUB, the screen goes black and nothing happens
<DJones> !nomodeset | Manday Not sure if this will help,
<ubottu> Manday Not sure if this will help,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sandb____> TJ-: I copied the id_dsa.pub from my proxy account to the authorized_keys file for the dcartwright user on the remote
<ManDay> DJones: No, already suggested - thanks though
<DJones> No probs
<ManDay> http://askubuntu.com/questions/193259/booting-the-livecd-usb-in-efi-mode-fails-on-tablet-xe700t1a <- anyone knows help
<TJ-> sandb____: OK... so how about you copy from the Linode to the Mac, the user's .ssh/id_rsa and .ssh/id_rsa.pub to the Mac's .ssh/linode_rsa and .ssh/linode_rsa.pub and then in the svn configuration, add to the ssh command "-i $HOME/ssh/linode_rsa" - that uses a different ID file
<silverarrow> how do you modprobe sound correctly?
<silverarrow> or at all really
<TJ-> sandb____: sorry, if you're using DSA, the id_dsa/id_dsa.pub
<sandb____> TJ-: okay so i have just verified that i can checkout from the remote to the proxy, no password required
<sandb____> TJ-: okay will try that
<TJ-> sandb____: make sure you replace my 'rsa' with 'dsa' in all appropriate places :)
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: modprobe loads/unloads kernel modules, you'll need to know the name of the module
<silverarrow> however, when trash is deleted, you are worse off
<sandb____> TJ-: do i add that -i to the tunnel?
<sandb____> TJ-: I mean the [tunnel] config
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: that is the problem
<crazydip> best git gui?
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: this is what is listed http://paste.ubuntu.com/1259965/
<sandb____> puzzling, saying there's no such file
<sandb____> but i have to go
<sandb____> TJ-: many thanks for your help so far, i really do appreciate it
<sandb____> i've got to head out but will be back in an hour or so... hope you might still be aroubnd :)
<TJ-> sandb____: OK, good luck!
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: and this is the guide I don`t understand at all https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F
<TJ-> sandb____: the "-i ...." to the tunnel spec, yes
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: sorry, i don't do macs
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: girls or boys then?
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: no need for sarcasm, i meant i don't use them
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: just a snarky remark
<tryy3> how do i install a ftp server?
<blackshirt> !vsftpd ! tryy3
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackshirt> !vsftpd | tryy3
<ThinkT510> !info vsftpd | blackshirt
<blackshirt> !info vsftpd | tryy3
<ubottu> blackshirt: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 127 kB, installed size 345 kB
<ubottu> tryy3: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 2.3.5-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 127 kB, installed size 345 kB
<tryy3> blackshirt so just install vsftpd?
<blackshirt> !info proftpd | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: Package proftpd does not exist in precise
<blackshirt> !info ftpd | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: ftpd (source: linux-ftpd): File Transfer Protocol (FTP) server. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.17-33 (precise), package size 45 kB, installed size 196 kB
<blackshirt> tryy3: if you want them
<tryy3> blackshirt ah o
<crazydip> tryy3: better just follow the ubuntu ftp server guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<fidel> hi - trying to get 12.04 installed on a lenovothink centre 71. install works without issues - but i am stuck on reboot after finishing up the core-install as the reboot process ends with: error 1962 - no perating system found. i assume that is the result of uefi right?
<crazydip> tryy3: step-by-step directions... although in todays work you rarely need ftp due to ssh
<crazydip> tryy3: work = world
<tryy3> crazydipi i like ftp too, easier to edit files :D
<fidel> any idea how to fix that - as reinstalling grub seems not to be the solution. Ubuntu is creating an efi-partition while setup if that helps
<crazydip> fidel: you should really use google man
<crazydip> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<crazydip> fidel: very first google result is exactly your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146383/think-centre-71-ubuntu-12-error-1962-no-operating-system-found
<bazhang> crazydip, dont recommend google here, ever. thanks.
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I have an Acer Aspire One 722 with Ubuntu 12.04 64 bits, and an AMD C60 CPU with Radeon 6290. It works out of the box but flash and videos generally are really choppy and laggy when in fullscreen. What can I do ? Will installing the proprietary drivers from AMD solve this ? Thanks
<fidel> crazydip: thanks - but please consider that i did that already ;)
<crazydip> fidel: okie dokie! :)
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<fidel> crazydip: using grub boot repair didnt work. chrooting & rewriting grub didnt either
<fidel> crazydip: so basically i am trying to find ppl with similar effect and maybe experiences with that lovely efi-crap
<awestroke> BlackNarcissus: have you installed propretiary drivers via the ubuntu preferences?
<crazydip> fidel: yeah i understand... sorry i don't know anything about efi :(
<tryy3> how can i edit the vsftpd.conf ? it says i dont got permissions
<awestroke> crazydip: what are you doing to boot?
<blackshirt> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<blackshirt> !permission | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: please see above
<BlackNarcissus> awestroke: No I didn't because Jokey fails with an error telling me to check jockey.log, as it always did for me with 12.04 and Radeon drivers, on multiples laptops. I tried to install fglrx via apt, but it's not really helping.
<crazydip> fidel: another result i got maybe you have not read/tried: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141879/error-1962-no-opertating-system-found-after-installing-12-04-lenevo-thinkcentre
<fidel> awestroke: nothing - he agai nwas trying to help me without knowing the topic in detail
<awestroke> oh, wrong person
<awestroke> fidel: I got problems with my zenbook laptop when booting via UEFI instead of spamming escape on boot and selecting the USB device
<fidel> crazydip: i've checked that post also before asking inhere - didnt help & changing to legacy-boot was no option in the lenovo bios
<awestroke> if it helps
<awestroke> BlackNarcissus: tail the log
<crazydip> fidel: sorry to hear about your troubles though.... lenovo tends to make awesome hardware that's compatible with linux (i'm a thinkpad devotee)
<vlt> Hello. A 12.04 machine is still running, responds to pings but I can't login via ssh and NOT on tty1-6 (where I enter the username and RETURN but it doesn't prompt for password). Any idea what's going on there?
<BlackNarcissus> awestroke: I did that and followed several howtos to install fglrx from command line, it worked well but videos are still very laggy. I can't tail it now because this is a fresh install, I wanted to start again with something clean. But I don't know where to go.
<TJ-> fidel: This appears to be an issue with a UEFI system, is that correct?
<fidel> TJ-: yes that is my impression as well
<fidel> TJ-: the 12.04 installer seems to create a 100mb uefi-partition on the drive
<fidel> TJ-: as i dont see an option to jump from uefi to legacy boot in bios & grub-repair didndt work either i am somehow stuck
<morethananoise> Is there any command for seeing other computers connected to LAN?
<fidel> morethananoise: see in what application?
<tryy3> how can i shutdown gnome temporary and then start it up later?
<fidel> morethananoise: and seeing what? just the host - snetwork shares of those host or what are you talking about in detail?
<morethananoise> fidel: I just want to see all computers on LAN in terminal.
<benedict_> hi, i have a laptop with windows xp, ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 12.04 (installed in this order) - doing 'update-grub2' in 12.04 i'll see found linux und initrd image, found memtest, found windows XP and found ubuntu 10.04 - but when booting i don't see 10.04
<TJ-> fidel: I assume you can still boot from the liveISO?
<dr_willis> tryy3:  you mean stop the X server?
<fidel> TJ-: yes i can
<tryy3> dr_willis ye or what ever handles gui
<TJ-> fidel: Is there a version of Windows installed on it, that you also want access to?
<fidel> TJ-: booting live-cds and or running install-procedures fro mthem do work without issues. problem starts on reboot
<mrsnow> morethananoise: how about nmap?
<fidel> TJ-: no i want a stupid single boot
<fidel> TJ-: so linux / ubuntu only and thats it
<dr_willis> tryy3:  sudo service lightdm          start/stop/restart  like we mentioned earlier today
<crazydip> morethananoise: nmap -sP 192.168.1.*
<tryy3> dr_willis ah thanks, forgot sorry
<crazydip> morethananoise: assuming of course you are in the IP range of 192.168.1.X
<fidel> TJ-: those lenovo think centres seem to have issues with several installers. trying to install xp fails also if you dont create yourself a modified install-medium ....impressive issues ihavent seen before in that detail
<tryy3> hehe that gave me some more ram :D
<fidel> TJ-: but back to main target - single ubuntu 64bit server - no other os'es needed at all
<morethananoise> crazydip: anything i do not have to install? some utility that comes with system..
<TJ-> fidel: :p OK ... just trying to get a picture in my mind of what would have happened and how to fix it. The core of the issue is the disk has a GPT (GUID partition table) rather than a 'legacy' MSDOS partition table. One implication of that is when the GRUB bootloader is installed, it should be installing "grub-efi" rather than "grub-pc".
<fidel> TJ-: grub-efi vs grub-pc is a good pointer. agreeing to the rest
<dr_willis> tryy3:  why do you need moer ram? swap partition should handle out of ram cases
<crazydip> morethananoise: in truth i don't even know what is and what's not installed by default as i have had nmap and other programs installed for years :)
<TJ-> fidel: One thing to always keep in mind - since it can easily catch us out - is that on a GPT disk there is a 'dummy' MSDOS partition label to prevent legacy tools corrupting the GPT
<tryy3> dr_willis i ment that gnome was using alot of ram usage :D
<TJ-> fidel: So doing the usual grub-pc updates of the MBR and so forth doesn't have the magic effect one would suppose :)
<morethananoise> crazydip: I see. But it helped me, that is what i need, gonna check it out when im back in school. :) Is there something like psshutdown? That come turn off linux by lan? (psshutdown is for windows)
<fidel> TJ-: yep i was trying to use fdisk during live-cd which failed as well - i assume this is also a uefi/gpt issue
<TJ-> fidel: Have you read this page, and in particular the section "Converting Ubuntu into EFI mode" ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fidel> TJ-: i do see 3 partitions created on that disk by the 12.04 installer: uefi-partition + linux + swap
<crazydip> morethananoise: practically no as it would be a monster of a security risk
<crazydip> morethananoise: just use ssh
<fidel> no - thanks for the link
<TJ-> fidel: item 4 of the first paragraph covers your issue, I believe
<crazydip> morethananoise: you can even ssh via keys so it would be without a password
<fidel> TJ-: thanks gonna check it next hour
<crazydip> !ssh | morethananoise
<ubottu> morethananoise: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TJ-> fidel: also note what it says in item 1 about 'Boot-Repair' not being preinstalled in the standard 12.04 installer. This link shows you how to install it whilst in the liveISO environment:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<morethananoise> crazydip: So if i'll learn a bit of ssh, i can turn off computers in class. (it sounds lame, i know, like i'm 13, but we do it all the time in class, but we weren't able to use linux at school before, so i don't know any way..)
<ska> Is there an easy way to get UFS-read/write support in 12.04?
<crazydip> morethananoise: ssh will allow you to log into the computer with sshd (server) installed and you will be able to use it as if you were right in front of the computer inside a terminal - so you will be able to do a LOT more than just turn it off :)
<crazydip> morethananoise: of course you won't be able to turn it back on once you turn it off :D
<yowmamasita> anyone here using tint2?
<TJ-> !ufsutils | ska
<crazydip> morethananoise: via ssh that is
<ska> TJ-: I just don't want to compile and install akernel.
<morethananoise> crazydip: turning off is enough, believe me. :) so.. lets learn some ssh, thanks you a lot. :)
<TJ-> ska: UFS in already supported in 12.04; the user-space tools are in the ufsutils package
<yowmamasita> im trying to maximize windows on openbox with tint2 but it goes beyond the tint2 space. when i set tint2 to be a dock, a border shows and it looks ugly. any other way to make it a dock without the border? i just want maximised programs to adjust with tint2 space
<ska> TJ-: including RW support?
<crazydip> morethananoise: you can start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<designbybeck> a good solution for YouTube Full Screen video FIx on dual monitors?
<TJ-> ska: there wouldn't be much point in supporting UFS if it didn't at least support [R]ead! Looking at the tools in 'ufsutils' it must support [W]rite too, since there is mkfs, fsck, growfs
<crazydip> just found out you can set nameservers per network interface in /etc/network/interfaces - why wasn't this in the man page? :(
<ska> TJ-: I'll check it, but its been RO for a long time with the ufsutils..
<diverdude> jrib: hello, how can i see which ubuntu version is running?
<ThinkT510> diverdude: lsb_release -sd
<sasuke> hi guys, i installed ubuntu on virtualbox & when i maximize the screen its not getting full screen
<wilee-nilee> sasuke, Have you installed the guest additions
<ska> TJ-: It didn't work.. can't mount rw
<sasuke> wilee-nilee, i tried.. but unable to install that. i downloaded & mount on ubuntu
<MrHashimoto> i am looking to add a printer and download the drivers can anyone help
<fidel> sasuke: vmware-tools installed? erm vb-extensions i guess
<fidel> *guest-additions*
<sasuke> fidel, i installed virtualbox ... i dont think vmware -guest will work
<fidel> sasuke: sorry i ment 'vb-guest-additions'
<sasuke> fidel, i downloaded this
<sasuke> vboxadditions
<wilee-nilee> sasuke, the guest additions are in the top in a drop down and clickable in a gui.
<sasuke> wilee-nilee, i tried but it didnt work
<crazydip> sasuke: you need to restart the guest after installing guest additions
<crazydip> sasuke: if install did not work, just do it by hand
<bercik1> Hi
<simonpe^^_> Does QtDBus have it's own independent implementation of dbus server/client? I happened to notice that dbus is GPL and Qt LGPL. Can I use QtDBus in a proprietary application?
<crazydip> sasuke: inside your ubuntu guest, mount the cdrom and inside it there will be linux-install-guest-addition.sh or something like that
<crazydip> sasuke: run that from the terminal
<wilee-nilee> sasuke, for exacting instructions there is also a #vbox channel if needed.
<bercik1> I just downloaded, built and installed the leatest ATi drivers, but fglrxinfo still displays GLX. Any ideas how to fix that please?
<crazydip> sasuke: also before installing guest additions you must install dkms
<sasuke> crazydip, hi i mounted it on /media. inside the iso i found "autorun.sh" &  "runasroot.sh"
<crazydip> forgot about that
<sasuke> dkms pck
<crazydip> sasuke: hold on let me mount check where it's at
<sasuke> wilee-nilee, i got it
<sasuke> wilee-nilee, i got it thnx
<wilee-nilee> sasuke, I would use the vbox channel rather then getting sort of accurate info here to be honest
<fidel> TJ-: as i was curious: it seems to be related with the 12.04 installer & the hardware. if i do run the 10.04 server install it works without issues including rebooting ;)
<wilee-nilee> we all want to help but that want can get in the way of actually helping at times.
<fidel> the uefi/gpt issue ...continue my tests now ;)
<MrHashimoto> i am looking to add a printer and download the drivers can anyone help?
<crazydip> sasuke: maybe you have some old version of virtualbox because my iso has a lot more files and the one to run is: VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<ardchoille> dr_willis: may I pm you?
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I have an Aspire One 722 with Ubuntu 12.04 64bits installed, the AMD drivers for my Radeon 6290, but flash videos are still very choppy and laggy in fulscreen and sometimes even at normal size. Any suggestion would be very welcomed. Thanks.
<morethananoise> is there any way to install ubuntu without gui?
<sasuke> crazydip, i have   VBoxLinuxAdditions.run also in that. Can you tell me i can i install
<jrib> morethananoise: do you want a gui on the installed system? (i.e. do you just want to avoid gui for the installer?)
<sasuke> crazydip, i though only sh files will work on ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> morethananoise, there is a alternative cd that is a text install.
<MonkeyDust> sorry lads, troubles with my tty's
<wilee-nilee> jrib, good question. ;)
<fidel> morethananoise: yep there is
<crazydip> sasuke: it's just an extension it does not matter, what matters is what's inside, which is actually an sh script anyway :)
<morethananoise> jrib: i do not want any x, like gnome etc..
<jrib> !minimal | morethananoise
<ubottu> morethananoise: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<fidel> morethananoise:then use the server-cd and pick nothing in the package-selection
<crazydip> sasuke: run it like this: sudo sh VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<morethananoise> fidel: Is there any way with regular CD?
<silverarrow> morethananoise: no, only macs work with ubuntu
<nwillems> Has anyone experience ubuntu overwriting files after a power failure? I have jenkins installed and after a power failure it was reverted back to the old one from the repos :(
<fidel> morethananoise: well you could remove all the packagages afterwards ...which is messy & time consuming
<jrib> silverarrow: please don't do that :x
<crazydip> sasuke: also note that i'm on the oracle's version of virtualbox not ubuntu's (not the 100% open source)
<silverarrow> jrib, yeah, it was a bit naughty of me
<fidel> morethananoise: no - i dont know a way using the normal cd - but that does not mean there is no way at all
<tyler_d> nwillems: in the event of a power failure the only way to ensure a sane system is to re-install
<tyler_d> nwillems: I would suggest that, and a ups
<fidel> morethananoise: just go for jribs advice and use the minimal cd or the server one
<funky1> hi all, trying to install vmware server on ubuntu 12.04
<funky1> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<funky1> kernel?
<fidel> morethananoise: the main diff is the default package-selection ...and desktop-cd comes with tons of pre-selected packages
<nwillems> tyler_d: as in a complete reinstall? Not just disk-check/cleanup maybee some sanity check of files?
<sasuke> crazydip, its installing.. now should i need to install any pcks
<funky1> how can i find that out?
<jrib> !vmware | funky1
<ubottu> funky1: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<funky1> vmwareserver
<jrib> funky1: read the link
<crazydip> pcks? you mean packages? well you needed dkms otherwise you will have to reinstall the additions after every kernel upgrade
<tyler_d> nwillems: the only way to ensure sanity is a complete re-install. the problem being that procs write to disk, when a power failure occurs its the same as the disk becoming full. you don't know where and at what point and what files were opened or written to and just stopped.
<wangpeng> i dont like ubuntu
<funky1> yes
<funky1> already been there
<funky1> does not solve my problem
<ThinkT510> wangpeng: then don't use it
<silverarrow> wangpeng: yeah, so that is why you are here
<funky1> still asking for the proper location of c header files
<nwillems> tyler_d: But these files that were open would probably have some faulty file ending, or how?
<tyler_d> nwillems: however, if you are satisfied with a few sanity checks then I would say cary on. but in the future if something doesn't behave as it should... it is possibly related to this.
<wangpeng> i don't like but i must use it
<crazydip> sasuke: pcks? you mean packages? well you needed dkms otherwise you will have to reinstall the additions after every kernel upgrade
<wangpeng> i want to meet you
<jrib> funky1: well what steps on the wiki are you following exactly?
<jrib> !ot | wangpeng
<ubottu> wangpeng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tyler_d> nwillems: I don't know how all of your applications write to files or swap or memory; nor all of your daemons running.
<funky1> yes
<funky1> but again those steps are not for 12.04
<jrib> funky1: so you aren't following the wiki?  Yes, the wiki is outdated, but you can see what the steps were for earlier versions of ubuntu
<sasuke> crazydip, i restarted the vbox.
<nwillems> tyler_d: but back to the original problem, I had made a symlink from jenkins-<newer.version>.war
<funky1> yes i did that and this is not first time i install vmware server
<wangpeng> are you anger?
<funky1> but it is giving me trouble when it needs to locate the c header files
<jrib> funky1: so I repeat my question: what steps on the wiki are you following exactly?
<tyler_d> nwillems: ... ok?
<tyler_d> I missed the orig question sorry.
<fidel> wangpeng: no - but we all try to stay on topic ... and chan-topic is offering help. if you want to discuss other things -Y consider using other channels
<nwillems> * to jenkins-<newer.version>.war from jenkins.war, and after this power failure, the symlink was gone and the original jenkins.war(as in the one installed by apt-get) was back. How so?
<MonkeyDust> wangpeng  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<funky1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server/AMD64
<funky1> so when runnign the script it is asking for the c header location
<nwillems> tyler_d: And i accidentially hit my enter-button to soon :(
<funky1> there is nothing about that in the wiki
<funky1> so what to do
<sasuke> crazydip, its working .... thnx a lot
<jrib> funky1: did you install the packages specified before that?
<jrib> !who | funky1
<ubottu> funky1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tyler_d> nwillems: so your sym link is not htere?
<funky1> yes
<jrib> funky1: so have you tried using the default answer?
<funky1> jrib: yes
<jrib> funky1: and what is the result?
<nwillems> tyler_d: no, it is replaced by the original package. It seems that ubuntu made som recover mode, and discovered that jenkins.war was no longer the one from the package and then replaced it :s
<funky1> jrib: that is not the right directory
<jrib> funky1: what exactly is the output?
<funky1> The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory.
<jrib> funky1: dpkg -L THE_LINUX_HEADER_PACKAGE_YOU_INSTALLED_BEFORE
<foobArrr> can rhythmbox watch a folder for changes/additions or do I have to import every new subfolder manually?
<nwillems> tyler_d: sorry, yes it is not there. it is replaced.
<tyler_d> nwillems: I do not know what that package is I'm sorry. But my advise is still the same; you are trying to fix a volatile system that is not predictable now; and who knows the levels that this is now broken.
<fidel> foobArrr: maid is a nice way to monitor certain folders
<jrib> fidel: I'll be right back
<funky1> jrib: this is fresh install on new machine
<crazydip> sasuke: awesome, you're welcome... have fun!
<fidel> jrib: thanks - but i'll leave now until tomorrow. Got 1 step further .... lets talk tomorrow if you are interested in general in that efi/gpt/issue
<sandb____> TJ-: still around?
<GeoGeek> Any mondorescue experts here? I am trying a selective restore and it appears to work, but when I reboot the machine the files haven't been restored.
<jrib> funky1: what?
<davidgilmour> anyone knows a way to save a whole ubuntu system? i'm currently running a vps (linode), and i want to save an image of the disk or something so i can restore it later in a clean system
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, edit-preferences-music set the file you want watched
<nwillems> tyler_d: Its a 30M file - it doesn't just get there. The jenkins.war is located in /usr/shar/jenkins/jenkins.war, i switched the real file for a symlink to a file in the same dir. It just seems VERY strange that it is replaced. If the system failed, it should just recover any broken inodes or such and then get up and running again, not replace my files. So I'm seeking an explanation on how this happened.
<GeoGeek> @davidgilmour: mondo
<wilee-nilee> davidgilmour, I use clonezilla for cloning.
<dileep> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0
<tyler_d> nwillems: well, sorry I couldn't offer an explanation on that for you. best of luck
<jrib> funky1: do you understand what to put after the dpkg -L?
<funky1> jrib: i think not
<jrib> funky1: what packages have you installed because of the advice on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server/AMD64 ?
<nwillems> tyler_d: Thanks anyway. Do you know of any ubuntu-dev channel I could join and ask?
<tyler_d> nwillems: unfortunately not
<foobArrr> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> foobArrr, no problem.
<dileep> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0
<funky1> jrib: all that is mentioned there my kernel iheader is linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic
<jrib> funky1: so run: dpkg -L linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic
<funky1> jrib: yes that gives me a bunch of directories
<funky1> all in /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-31-generic/include/
<funky1> and also tried that with vmware
<jrib> funky1: and what was the output?
<MonkeyDust> nwillems  dev channels are usually for support
<funky1> jrib:The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<funky1> your running kernel (version 3.2.0-31-generic).  Even if the module were to
<funky1> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<MonkeyDust> nwillems  dev channels are usually not for support
<jrib> funky1: and what's the output of « uname -r »?
<funky1> jrib:3.2.0-31-generic
<dileep> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0
<bazhang> dileep, yes, we see, what is the context
<sin_tax> anyone know if there's a way to confirm that I've properly compiled Curl with c-ares support?
<dileep> yes
<bazhang> dileep, just repeatedly posting that without context wont get an answer
<utabak> hi, is there a way to install ia32-libs for 32 bit applicatios, sudo apt-get install ia32-libs give a lot of dependency problems...
<MonkeyDust> utabak  ia32-libs is part of something bigger, moment
<jrib> funky1: well that's silly
<dileep> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000000000000f0
<utabak> MonkeyDust: I could not find where it is
<bazhang> dileep, Stop that
<wam> Hi, I'm running unity 3d Ver. 5.16 in ubuntu 12/04. My performance on a intel graphics chip is very poor as soon as I connect my 2 displays to the notebook. With only the notebook screen (1440x900) it's ok, but with my current width of 4480px, it's lagging like hell. Unity 2d works smoothly. Is there any documentation how I could fix this performance problem? I'd be willing to deactivate eye-candy if that helps.
<bazhang> !details | dileep
<ubottu> dileep: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> utabak  it's ia32-libs-multiarch
<utabak> MonkeyDust: oh wait that was the one I tried got lots of dependency problems
<dileep> 12.04
<jrib> funky1: same issue on earlier version: http://serverfault.com/questions/230767/how-do-i-install-kernel-headers-for-vmware-to-match-my-running-kernel-version-2 (read for hints)
<OerHeks> utabak, what version of Ubuntu ? 12.04 is already multi-arch
<MonkeyDust> utabak  first on my mind: make sure you're not using old repos
<utabak> OerHeks: I use 12.04 precise
<jrib> funky1: there's also some discussion here with a link to a vmware forum topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596105
<utabak> MonkeyDust: maybe I should check
<MonkeyDust> utabak  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here
<nwillems> MonkeyDust: Well - would seeking an explanation to some problem and not the solution, still be described as support?
<jrib> funky1: you may also want to try the vmware channel for their advice
<funky1> jrib:will have a look, thx
<bazhang> nwillems, whats the issue, ask here
<MonkeyDust> nwillems  the explanation is the first step toward a solution
<gyre007> how does upstart compare to runit ? can I use upstart as a service supervisor ?
<jrib> gyre007: try #upstart
<nvictor> hey all
<utabak> MonkeyDust: I learned some new trick from you ;-) here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260129/
<anonymous> hallo
<nwillems> bazhang: After a powerfailure my jenkins installation has kinda "reset". Previously I had a symlink from jenkins.war, now I have the old/original jenkins.war file back. Why has ubuntu removed my symlink and replaced it with the original file?
<sandb____> can anyone tell me why, when I generate a keypair without a passphrase (ssh-keygen -t rsa) on this Ubuntu 10.04.4LTS system and then copy it back to my Mac and try and use it I get prompted for the passphrase?
<nvictor> which log file would contain file remove operations ?
<gyre007> will do jrib
<MonkeyDust> utabak  it's the natty repos, below :)
<utabak> MonkeyDust: but natty repos are commented
<utabak> MonkeyDust: maybe they are activated in the synaptic
<MonkeyDust> utabak  get rid of the natty ssources, it may sovlve the issue
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<utabak> MonkeyDust: indeed there were some in the software center
<MonkeyDust> utabak  also: the natty source s are 64bit, the precise are 32bit
<aristidesfl> hello
<MonkeyDust> http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse i386 Packages
<MonkeyDust> http://packages.medibuntu.org natty/non-free amd64 Packages
<sandb____> TJ-: amazingly, despite strange problems (being prompted for the passphrase for a passphrase-less keyfile, signal 15's etc...) I have been able to checkout code from the remote svn repo!
<aristidesfl> I need to copy the contents of a normal partition to a lvm lv
<utabak> MonkeyDust: that is the same problem
<utabak> MonkeyDust: still
<aristidesfl> should I use cp, dd, rsync, tar.. ?
<utabak> MonkeyDust: with sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<BlackNarcissus> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 64bits on an AMD Radeon chipset with working proprietary drivers, and flash videos are really laggy when fullscreen. Any suggestions would be very welcomed. Thanks.
<pendi23> Hi, I'm for the first time on an IRC.
<pendi23> Could I ask you for something?
<BluesKaj> ask away
<pendi23> I have a NTFS mounted to /mount/c. And I want to give r/w/e right to a "normal account".
<pendi23> Can anyone help me? I tried Ubuntu Wiki -- chmod but it didn't help.
<llutz> !ntfs | pendi23
<ubottu> pendi23: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Hatori> pendi23, you should more detail
<pendi23> During the installation I set auto-mounting of the partition. Being an Administrator, I use it normally. But it doesn't work by a "normal-user" account.
<bkc_> pendi23: -o user,rw,auto
<pendi23> Thanks, I'll try it.
<utabak> MonkeyDust: is there a way to install ia32-libs for ubuntu 12.04
<utabak> Is there a way to install ia32-libs for ubuntu 12.04
<utabak> I have been trying for an hour without any success
<bkc_> utabak: ia32-libs-multiarch
<WhereIsMySpoon> utabak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<utabak> bkc_: lots of dependency problems which I could not understand
<WhereIsMySpoon> utabak: try to google before you ask :)
<utabak> WhereIsMySpoon: I read that manual already
<WhereIsMySpoon> utabak: so you tried sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 gcc-4.6-base:i386 libstdc++5:i386 libstdc++6:i386
<utabak> WhereIsMySpoon: none helped
<WhereIsMySpoon> ?
<jrib> utabak: you should pastebin what you are doing and the full output
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260176/
<WhereIsMySpoon> utabak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1880965
<WhereIsMySpoon> basically, it isnt ready yet
<WhereIsMySpoon> from what i see
<bkc_> utabak: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18545/installing-suggested-recommended-packages <-- tried this one
<wil_> hey is this irc channel for Xubuntu support too?
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: #xubuntu
<wil_> thanks
<wil_> But I think I have this problem at every operating system xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: you can try asking here too, if it isnt too specific
<wil_> it isnt very specific
<WhereIsMySpoon> xubuntu is quite similar to ubuntu, just has less stuff
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: then ask
<wil_> yeah
<wil_> On a moment my CPU fan stops using
<wil_> and then my CPU will get too hot
<jrib> utabak: so do you have any unofficial packages installed or unofficial repositories enabled?
<wil_> and then my pc turns off
<wil_> automaticly
<jrib> !enter | wil_
<ubottu> wil_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wil_> oh I am very sorry... But does anyone has an idea here?
<utabak> jrib: as far as I know not but let me see my sources.list
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: could be lots of things, how old is your fan?
<wil_> idk, this laptop I am using is 5 years or so
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: does this happen on windows?
<WhereIsMySpoon> if you use windows
<wil_> uhh IDK
<utabak> jrib: no not
<davidgilmour> anyone knows how can i convert a raw file made by dd to iso?
<kermit> davidgilmour: convert?  if its a raw file with dd, it already is an iso
<wil_> nope
<kermit> davidgilmour:  i mean, if yuo dd'd an iso, its still an iso
<wil_> whreismyspoon no
<WhereIsMySpoon> wil_: sounds more like a hardware issue than anything else tbh
<Mechdave_> davidgilmour, just rename the extension of the file to .iso and it will be :)
<davidgilmour> actually i'm using ddrescue. i want to make a disk image.. the output is the same as an iso format?
<WhereIsMySpoon> afk
<jrib> utabak: I can try to help you, but it will take a few rounds of pastebin
<wil_> well, then it should stop when I boot the laptop don't yo think so
<wil_> ?
<davidgilmour> thanks, i'm getting a little bit old for this
<utabak> jrib: ok
<jrib> utabak: pastebin output of « sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines:i386
<jrib> »
<Mechdave_> davidgilmour, yes but you will end up with a iso of your hard disk.
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260185/
<wil_> I think I can better post my problem at the forums
<Mechdave_> utabak, I got that when I enabled precise-proposed
<wil_> what is better, askubuntu or ubuntforums
<jrib> utabak: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0:i386
<llutz> davidgilmour: "ISO" refers to iso9660 (used for cd-roms). so no, you'll get just a plain image-file
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260192/
<davidgilmour> that's good enough as long as i can restore it back as i would like an iso :)
<KenSharp> Hi all. I have installed aufs-tools but mount just prints the help whenever I try to use it. I'm guessing but do I need to build the kernel module also?
<jrib> utabak: sudo apt-get install libpango1.0-0:i386
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260193/
<jrib> utabak: sudo apt-get install libcairo2:i386
<utabak> Mechdave_: hmm ok that is a different one
<Mechdave_> davidgilmour, all I ever do is use dd if=/dev/some_partition of=/path/to/image/file. And to restore dd if=/path/to/image of=/dev/disk
<MonkeyDust> KenSharp  i had never heard of it, but start here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/aufsRootFileSystemOnUsbFlash
<BlackNarcissus> Hello. Sorry to ask again but I am using Ubuntu 12.04 64bits on a netbook with Radeon HD chipset and visibly working AMD drivers, but flash videos are very choppy and laggy when fullscreen. I tried everything, help would be really appreciated. Thanks
<Mechdave_> davidgilmour, There are other options too. Maybe read man dd before you do anything
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260197/ where are you trying to reach ;-)
<jrib> utabak: sudo apt-get install libxrender1:i386    eventually, it should say package is X version but I want Y
<jrib> utabak: sometimes I try to make a smart choice about the chain to follow, but don't always succeed ;)
<utabak> ok before you asked I understood what you try to do and now a lot packages to be removed
<utabak> with that command
<jrib> utabak: pastebin
<jrib> utabak: (don't accept)
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260201/
<Vooloo> when I type "crontab -e" what file is it editing? at the top it says /tmp/ ... but can I find this specific file somewhere?
<utabak> jrib: dont worry I am not that rokkie :-)
<jrib> utabak: interesting...
<utabak> jrib: ??
<jrib> utabak: apt-cache policy libxrender1:i386
<llutz> Vooloo: yes, in /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<Mechdave_> Vooloo, /etc/crontab
<utabak> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260206/
<jrib> utabak: also I find it interesting that it wants to install emacs when you just ask for libxrender1
<Mechdave_> Oops, wrong file
<datruth> Hey when a person leaves there laptop on charge 99% of the time they use does this kill the battery?
<MonkeyDust> utabak  still struggling with ia-32 ?
<Mechdave_> datruth, It killed mine
<utabak> MonkeyDust: unfortunately
<ThinkT510> datruth: not that i've noticed
<Mechdave_> utabak, I installed ia32-libs-multiarch without problems
<datruth> Mechdave_: ;/
<jrib> utabak: out of curiousity what does this do: sudo apt-get install -f
<utabak> jrib: that is also strange but it does nothing
<osse> is there a CLI way of adjusting the sound volume as if you used the "systray" icon?
<datruth> my laptop is a desktop replacement so I uusually leave it on charge I guess this is a bad thing
<Mechdave_> jrib, I had the same problem when I installed precise-proposed packages to get gvfs working with japanese char sets
<Mechdave_> jrib, Just wondering if there is a proposed package breaking things there somewhere
<jrib> utabak: usually it turns out something like Mechdave_ suggests.  Either -proposed or -updates was enabled at one point, an upgrade was done, and then it was disabled.  But this last apt-get output confuses me.  Does Mechdave_'s suggestion ring any bells?
<Mechdave_> datruth, I was told by my battery supplier to "exercise" the battery on a regular basis
<jrib> osse: hmm.  Have you tried using pacmd maybe?
<bookman> who knows how to install "curl" out of terminal? The server is busy and doesn`t want to download curl
<utabak> jrib: what was his sugge
<jrib> bookman: what does "out of terminal" mean?
<yujadeh> join
<utabak> jrib: what was the suggestion?
<yujadeh> this is the ubuntu channel?
<utabak> jrib: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch ??
<datruth> Mechdave_: I see
<bazhang> yujadeh, yes
<jrib> utabak: regarding the -proposed or -updates repository being enabled and then disabled
<bookman> jrib: i tried to install it through terminal
<yujadeh> ohh thx bazhang
<jrib> bookman: yes?
<Mechdave_> bookman, start with sudo apt-get install curl
<bookman> jrib: but the rezult is 0
<jrib> bookman: pastebin full input and output
<bookman> jrib: the server is unaibale
<yujadeh> someone know if i can open metacity with lightdm stoped?
<Mechdave_> bookman, then how to use is man curl
<utabak> jrib: I did not understand what I should do now, confused,
<bookman> jrib: ok, i`ll try that =)
<jrib> utabak: did you ever enable ubuntu-updates or ubuntu-proposed repositories?
<osse> jrib: no I haven't. It looks interesting. I'll experiment with it. Thanks =)
<utabak> jrib: I am not sure but what is the point?
<Mechdave_> utabak, did you change the software sources in Ubuntu Software Center at all lately?
<jrib> utabak: it's often the cause of issues like these
<johangod> im installing mac in virtualbox :D
<bookman> Mechdave: I know how to use it, I can`t download =) It`s on desktop, on laptop it`s okay =)
<yujadeh> someone can help me with ligthdm?
<utabak> Mechdave_: ok this is better, yes, I played with them today after these problems
<jrib> !ask | yujadeh
<ubottu> yujadeh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bookman> Mechdave_: I know how to use it, I can`t download =) It`s on desktop, on laptop it`s okay =
<utabak> Mechdave_: not software resources but the synaptic gui, that is the same I guess
<yujadeh> can i close lightdm and open only metacity?
<jrib> yujadeh: lightdm is the login screen were you enter your password
<Mechdave_> utabak, do you remember which packages were installed when you played around with the sources?
<yujadeh> im so confused xD
<pr0metheu5> Is there a way to edit gnome appearance settings within fluxbox
<yujadeh> so, i have to stop gdm and then open metacity only?
<utabak> Mechdave_: I tried to install ia32-libs from there but it was not possible so I could not install any packages
<Mechdave_> bookman, Ok maybe you might have to wait until the server is not so busy :)
<bookman> Mechdave_: ok =)
<utabak> Mechdave_: but is not there a root solution for this?
<utabak> Mechdave_: something like leaving only sources of the supported software in sources.list and update , sth like this??
<jrib> pr0metheu5: I just edit ~/.gtkrc-2.0 and ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini , but there are programs that at least let you change the gtk2 settings (gtk-chtheme is one I just found in the repositories)
<johangod> i have soon tried almost every linux distros and i think xubuntu is the best :D
<jrib> yujadeh: why?
<jrib> !who | yujadeh
<ubottu> yujadeh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> utabak: how did you modify your sources exactly?
<Mechdave_> utabak, There is a way, just takes some finding. One way is to identify which packages belong to proposed and unsupported and updates and selectively removing them
<johangod> just one bad thing i cant disable keyring... can someone help me with that?
<yujadeh> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yujadeh> jrib: I want to close the gnome shell and only start metacity
<OerHeks> utabak, if you are on 12.04, your system is multi-arch, so no ned for IA32-libs
<bobweaver> metacity --replace
<yujadeh> but cant stop it with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<utabak> OerHeks: this is even strange
<jrib> yujadeh: gdm is also a login screen.  Lightdm is the default login screen.  They serve different functions than unity, gnome shell, and metacity
<bazhang> yujadeh, those are two different things, gdm and lightdm. why are you wanting metacity only, by the way
<jrib> OerHeks: here's the output of « sudo apt-get install libxrender1:i386 » for utabak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260201/
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  ps aux | grep <name that you want to get info on>    then kill pid  , example      killall unity-2d-{shell,pannel,spread} && metacity --replace
<utabak> jrib: basically the source of the problem started with "./gmsh: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64"
<yujadeh> bobweaver: thx im trying it
<utabak> jrib, OerHeks , Mechdave_ : then started on its mailing list and found out that it is related to ia32-libs
<jrib> utabak: output of « uname -m » ?
<utabak> jrib: x86_64
<OerHeks> utabak did you somewere use 'Aptitude' ?
<utabak> OerHeks: yes, why
<MonkeyDust> ah!
<windows-pure-ago> ls
<windows-pure-ago> ls
<bazhang> nice catch OerHeks
<OerHeks> utabak, then i found your problem, paptitude is depreciated since ubuntu is multiarch
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<bazhang> windows-pure-ago, wrong terminal
<windows-pure-ago> sorry just a habit
<utabak> OerHeks: ok, so what should I do now look at the page there on
<BlackNarcissus> Hello. Sorry to ask again but I am using Ubuntu 12.04 64bits on a netbook with Radeon HD chipset and visibly working AMD drivers, but flash  and HTML5 videos in browser are very choppy and laggy when fullscreen. I tried everything, help would be really appreciated. Thanks
<bobweaver> BlackNarcissus,  where browser are you useing and where did you get flash  ect ?
<MonkeyDust> BlackNarcissus  right click on the video, enable/disable accelleration (i forget which)
<bobweaver> s|where | what
<OerHeks> i would go for a fresh install, as aptitude did wreck your system
<napster> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yujadeh> bobweaver: i think we dont understand xD
<Mechdave_> utabak, jrib OerHeks I don't suppose they all are 32 bit marked for removal?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  what are you trying to do with metacity ?
<yujadeh> bobweaver: wait a moment ill try to explain better
<midnightcoffee> not sure if this is the right place for this question. I'm trying to setup pyclewn and the instructions say "The installation process uses the environment variable EDITOR to invoke Vim and install the pyclewn help file, gvim is used when this environment variable is not found." how do ..what/how do i set my environment variable and to what?
<Mechdave_> utabak, jrib OerHeks Have you got your $HOME on a seperate partition than /
<BlackNarcissus> bobweaver: I'm using the latest Firefox and I installed flash via flashplugin-installer. I also tried getting the libflashplayer.so and putting it in .mozilla/plugins to no avail.
<utabak> Mechdave_: no it is on /
<Mechdave_> utabak, I think maybe you should back up your $HOME asap :)
<BlackNarcissus> MonkeyDust: I tried and it the same, I did a fresh install and now I'm not even able to click the checkbox...
<bobweaver> BlackNarcissus,  you have installed Ubuntu-restricted-extras ? <<spelling could be wrong
<utabak> Mechdave_: why do you say so?
<BlackNarcissus> bobweaver: Yes
<yujadeh> bobweaver: i want to kill the graphics and only leave the window manager
<DaemonicApathy> Is there an easy way to automate mirroring additions to Home on a separate partition, but not deletions?
<jrib> utabak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1260201/ isn't aptitude output, right?  It's apt-get output?  I'm kind of curious about what you did with aptitude if you happen to remember
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  what DE are you using atm ?
<utabak> jrib: all the pastebins are 'apt-get'
<bazhang> yujadeh, you want a window manager without an xserver?
<Mechdave_> utabak, well in case you need to do a fresh install. It pays to back up everything while your system is still working. It is much harder to back up after the system is broken. When you have package problems such as you have it is very easy to break your system accidently
<yujadeh> bazhang: yep thats it
<utabak> Mechdave_: I was also afraid of this
<Mechdave_> utabak, it is just a precaution at the moment
<MonkeyDust> utabak  i agree, fresh install is faster and easier than a repair -- backup first!
<yujadeh> bazhang: what i should do?
<utabak> Mechdave_: ok I will start backing up
<Krasus> Hey, I need to do a simple poster for my school work what program is best for it? something simple i m not a pro when it comes to graphic :)
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  you have looked at $(HOME)/.xinitrc
<MonkeyDust> Krasus  inkscape
<yujadeh> bobweaver: omw
<Krasus> MonkeyDust, k thx. Do u have some basic guide of inkscape usage ?
<bazhang> Krasus, #inkscape has a channel here on freenode
<yujadeh> bobweaver: i dont find it bob
<fidel> Krasus: in general there is no best ;). my advice would be 'gimp' - and maybe: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/
<MonkeyDust> Krasus  i know it makes vector graphics, you can easily resize
<Krasus> thx fidel and MonkeyDust
<Mechdave_> utabak, Have you been using Synaptic?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  two things to look at    man startx   and man metacity
<bobweaver> bith anwsers are in there
<utabak> Mechdave_: yes
<bobweaver> both *
<Krasus> MonkeyDust, i got 2 logos and i want to make a simple poster with them
<Krasus> plus some words like when where etc.
<Mechdave_> utabak, could you find broken packages with that?
<MonkeyDust> Krasus  gimp is for image manipulation, then fidel 's suggestion may be better
<Mechdave_> utabak, like here --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122105/how-do-i-locate-and-remove-broken-packages-that-i-have-installed
<bobweaver> like metacity --display=waylan --replace
<Krasus> ok i will try but i m afraid Gimp maybe to complicated for me
<Krasus> but i will give a try
<yujadeh> bobweaver: and if i want to kill a x session?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  why ?
<utabak> Mechdave_: but I should do a backup first I guess...
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  I dont undersand  Look at"man startx" & "man  metacity"
<yujadeh> bobweaver: yes, im looking at that
<Mechdave_> utabak, I agree. A backup would be good. Don't forget to backup all your dot files in your $HOME as well :)
<yujadeh> bobweaver: for example, i want to enter in only text mode and then open a terminal and start a program like firefox or something
<utabak> Mechdave_: I did an upgrade last week and it was also problematic but after all I had a working system, now this problem popped up...
<MonkeyDust> utabak  use rsync -avv --progress ~ [destination]
<utabak> MonkeyDust: what is that for??
<Mechdave_> utabak, which upgrade was that?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  like tty1 ?  then startx with metacity as windows manager ?
<MonkeyDust> utabak  backup, i hit enter just when you said something
<utabak> Mechdave_: to 12.04
<yujadeh> bobweaver: yep
<Mechdave_> utabak, from 11.10?
<utabak> Mechdave_: yes
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  what version of Ubuntu is this  that we are talking about ?
<bobweaver> and WM please
<bobweaver> gdm lightdm ect
<jente> hi, I disabled the onboard sound in favor of a soundblaster live! card. the onboard sound, however, is still the main output device. do I have to delete the info of an onboard sound somewhere or is blacklisting the modules the way to go? setting priorities as mentioned in the wiki did nothing and leave the onboard sound as first device being used
<yujadeh> bobweaver: 12.04
<Mechdave_> utabak, I always prefer to do a fresh install between versions. Makes for a nicer system. I have always had many problems with dist upgrades :)
<utabak> Mechdave_: indeed this is what I will also do from now on, this was not a major problem when I was a Debian fan ;-)
<jente> I should mention that I am using the alsa soundsystem
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  you have looked also @   sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager      &&   sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Mechdave_> utabak, Lol, Debian is a bit less user friendly though :)
<kostkon> jente, plain alsa, without pulse?
<yujadeh> bobweaver: nopes, im trying thx
<utabak> Mechdave_: yes but these kinds of updates almost went without problems
<jente> kostkon: yes, I got lubuntu installed yesterday and just found out that it does not use pulseaudio
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  that is kinda the old way of doing it (I think) that is what I do with Debian Hurd
<Mechdave_> utabak, really? I haven't played much with Debian
<kostkon> jente, ah ok
<adamsobotka> man irrsi
<utabak> Mechdave_: I also have debian installed on this machine, maybe I continue with that from now on... I like ubuntu but these changes are always screwing somethings in the systems
<yujadeh> bobweaver: it doesn't work
<bobweaver> debian Rocks !
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  what do you mean ?
<bengie> hi
<jente> kostkon: it puzzles me that even though the card is disabled in the bios, it still gets recognized by the system
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  what happened besides "it dosent work "
<yujadeh> bobweaver: it says nothing to configure
<bengie> anybody cz ?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  then you only have gnome-sessions installed
<bazhang> !cz | bengie
<ubottu> bengie: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<jono> hey folks
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  for the sessions manager that is
<yujadeh> bobweaver ; so?
<Mechdave_> utabak, They tend to sometimes. I had all sorts of problems with precise-proposed over the last couple of days :)
<jono> right now we are running the 24-hour Community Team marathon, be sure to join us at http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<jono> and join in #ubuntu-on-air
<bengie> jak se prosim pripojim na cz ? :D (sorry)
<kostkon> jente, yes, it happens sometimes. so try to list your cards with: sudo asoundconf list
<jono> for the marathon we are raising money for charity
<utabak> Mechdave_: ok better not to lose more time with ubuntu now
<bobweaver> jono,  Hi and thanks
<Mechdave_> utabak, all over trying to read a music cd with non latin characters in filenames
<jono> and want to hit our 3000 mark in the next 22 minutes - if you can donate, please go and donate at http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<jono> hey bobweaver!
<kostkon> jente, i think it will list your sb as Live. so, then just try doing:  sudo asoundconf set-default-card Live
<bobweaver> jono,  that is a Great ! cause what you all are doing. I also urge user to join that channel that jono talked about !
<bengie> #ubuntu-cz
<kostkon> jente, then reboot and see if that made any difference
<xibalba> when doing ls -l , is it possible to get it to sort by file timestamps?
<fantaghir> bengie napis lomitko join kanal
<yujadeh> bobweaver: cant kill it and enter in text mode?
<Mechdave_> xibalba, look at man ls
<xibalba> just did
<xibalba> -lct
<jente> kostkon: is asoundconf in the alsa-utils package? i have the package installed, but no asoundconf
<xibalba> i usually post my Q and load the man page at the same time :)
<kostkon> jente, hmm
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  press ctrl+lt+f1  then run ps aux | grep gnome-session      is it running and is it there ? you can kill by doing   kill <pid>   then make a new script that man startx talks about and launch startx then launch metacity with it
<bobweaver> ctrl+alt+f1 *
<Mechdave_> utabak, Good luck with your Debian :)
<bobweaver> or ps aux | grep [g]nome-session       < so that grep dont grep out grep
<BluesKaj> jente, asoundconf is no longer used afail , ~/.asoundrc is open to configuration if you need it
<jente> kostkon: I think temporarily blacklisting the module might help, I will give that a try
<bazhang> asoundconf-gtk   jente this?
<jente> BluesKaj: now that I searched for it, I remember having a similar issue in some previous ubuntu version
<jente> bazhang: no asoundconf whatsoever
<yujadeh> bobweaver: but if i startx then i have the graphics again
<bazhang> !info asoundconf-gtk | jente
<ubottu> jente: asoundconf-gtk (source: asoundconf-gtk): Applet to select the default ALSA sound card. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 68 kB
<jente> bazhang: ah, you mean package! I can install that
<bobweaver> yujadeh, that is why you need to have told startx what server you want to use
<yujadeh> bobweaver: ohh i think i have it
<bobweaver> IE $(HOME)/.xserverrc
<bobweaver> default is just X
<yujadeh> bobweaver: startx -- :3?
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  IDTS take a look at http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/startx.1.html
<adamsobotka> hi
<yujadeh> bobweaver: thx im looking it
<[Tahini]_at_home> Hi all
<[Tahini]_at_home> is there a way to change the applications listed under the "related applications" when I right click on a file and choose Properties/Open With ?
<yujadeh> bobweaver: error xrdb cant open display
<jente> bazhang, kostkon: asoundconf-gtk is here, but complains about 'sh: 1: /usr/bin/asoundconf: not found'. in a forum thread it says it needs asoundconf - which is not available here.
<Lee__> anybody is using bumblebee?
<kostkon> jente, it seems that asoundconf was removed sometime in the past. the last time i remember using it was in 7.04, so i think now it even more difficult to select a default device in plain alsa, without pulse that is
<tomasm-> hi, how do I use software center to upgrade my kernel? what package is it? are there multiple packages (ie header, devel, etc)? and is there a more cutting edge/experimental set of kernels (I have a buggy wireless card)?
<jente> kostkon: yes, BluesKaj mentioned something like that
<kostkon> jente, you can always install pulse ;)
<neglesaks> ?does anyone know if vino-server has an upper password length?
<ska> I upgraded to 12.04, the older kernel (I still have it) 2.6.32-39-generic-pae has no problem being woken up by WOL. The new kernels all do.
<ska> This is a RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller.
<ska> Nothing on the web seems to solve this problem. I've tried all of them.
<yujadeh> bobweaver: cant do it..
<fidel> tomasm-: what kernel version do you currently use? terminal: uname -a
<MonkeyDust> ska  the latest is 3.2.0-31
<beandog> ska: any luck with ethtool?
<jente> kostkon: hehe, I hated pulse at first, but then in ubuntu 11.10, it was like it wasn't even there and did the job well. I am seriously considering using it again. I wonder how it will integrate with lubuntu. first, let me give blacklisting the onboard-sound-moudule a go. will report back
<bobweaver> yujadeh,  sorry I am not sure if I can help anymore. Good Luck
<ska> beandog: Ethtool indicates that WOL is active.
<kostkon> jente, try that first yes
<tomasm-> fidel, 3.2.0-31 .... but a post last month about my wireless glitch said it wont be backported to anything earlier than 3.7 .... i just got 12.04 installed and it seems like the kernel is a bit behind
<ska> MonkeyDust: I have the 3.2.0-29 and still no luck..
<yujadeh> bobweaver: well, now i only need to know how to close the graphics
<fidel> tomasm-: 1 possible option might be using a ppa
<tomasm-> fidel, hmmm, i see 3.6.0 on kernel.ubuntu.com , but i'm not sure how to get a ppa set up
<BluesKaj> jente, kostkon afaik , ~/.asoundrc has replaced asoundconf
<ska> How can I get grub to default to a particular kernel? It doesn't seem to obey my commands.
<EweR_> how come in 12.04 when I type su <user> it doesnt ask for password, just shows blank line and when i type su <user> again it asks for password, which i enter and it says that wrong password, even its not.. and when i try to su root, and enter pass it also says its wrong and basically at this point i have to re-open ssh again to function
<BluesKaj> !sudo | EweR_
<ubottu> EweR_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<c_smith_> EweR_, the problem is you're not supposed to use su, but sudo
<EweR_> c_smith_,  oh ok
<c_smith_> EweR_, root by default doesn't have the root password defined as per the link BluesKaj had the bot post
<eltonjon> hellow im looking for midi config to rosegarden
<eltonjon> any ones can help
<c_smith_> EweR_, also, welcome to the Ubuntu community
<EweR_> c_smith_, thank you!
<c_smith_> EweR_, not a prob
<eltonjon> c_smith_: do you can help me out
<PeaceOutside> am here
<PeaceOutside> :)
<c_smith_> eltonjon, sorry, but I have no knowledge of your issue.
<FAMAS> now hold up
<FAMAS> it is being compressed
<c_smith_> eltonjon, sorry, good sir.
<eltonjon> thx
<jente> kostkon, BluesKaj: blacklisting the model did it for now
<jente> I mean the module
<PeaceOutside> no worries mate
<kostkon> jente, nice. you can blacklist it permanently if you want
<BluesKaj> jente, which module ?
<EweR_> c_smith_, is choice to have a root acc on by default or not is asked upon fresh install? cause on me vpn its on by default
<timposey> I do not even know what terms to search for on this, but I have a Ubuntu 12.04 system installed on a disk and the disk is almost full, I have another 200 gb drive that is empty, is there a way that the system can automatically see this new drive as an extenstion of the system so that it just starts to use this new drive as if it were a new section on the old drive as to say?
<c_smith_> EweR_, root is never on by default in Ubuntu
<jente> kostkon: already did blacklist it permanently. it's more of a workaround but it will do for now. the modules were snd-via82xx and snd-via82xx-modem
<c_smith_> EweR_, it can be turned on, but that also introduces some security issues.
<compdoc> timposey, not always easily, although you can easily use the 2nd drive for /home, or whatever directory that is using all that space
<c_smith_> EweR_, gotta go, got places to go, hopefully someone here will be able to help you.
<EweR_> c_smith, ok take care
<BluesKaj> jente, on some bios you disable the onboard audio and choose the pci card in "peripherals" or audiocodec  optional choices , then no blacklist is required , because some upgrades can defeat media balcklists
<kostkon> jente, nice. i also found this, you may want to try it http://askubuntu.com/questions/167394/sound-card-selection
<timposey> compdoc, how would I go about setting it up that was for a specific directory such as home or a specific user in home I would imagine
<jente> BluesKaj: oh, good to know! I will check that after reboot later today.
<compdoc> timposey, need to format it (I like ext4) and then move your /home or whatever to it, then edit fstab to use it
<rubenwardy> hi all
<compdoc> timposey, its probably best to copy everything over, but keep the old directory until its working
<jente> kostkon: I did try something like that some time ago but IIRC the order of soundcards changed from boot to boot. I might be wrong though and mix up my facts
<jente> the result was pretty much the same as the one that user has/had
<ska> aptitude -d upgrade ; hangs after downloading all files.. any idea?
<timposey> compdoc, thanks, I'll give it a try... something I have been looking at also is setting up raid array, do you know if this can be accomplished this way?  It looks very difficult.
<ska> can I get grub to show me what kernel it things #3 is?
<bazhang> !aptitude | ska
<ubottu> ska: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<compdoc> timposey, no, I use raid cards for arrays.
<FAMAS> peaceoutside
<timposey> compdoc, thanks
<ENIACz> how i can add folder to my dock please ? (anyeay)
<jente> BluesKaj, kostkon: the reason I changed soundcards was very bad sound quality. reading up a bit on that revealed that the onbord sound might be responsible for that.
<ENIACz> how i can add folder to my dock please ? (anyay)
<BluesKaj> jente, pulseaudio installed I assume
<jente> I checked the volume levels, different sources and different devices with the same source.
<ardchoille> ENIACz: you mean the dock in Unity?
<pistman> hello world :)
<jente> BluesKaj: no, just disabled/blacklisted the onboard sound so far, right now I am checking sound quality with different sources
<XerObUg> Hi@ll
<ENIACz> ardchoille,yeas i mean
<ardchoille> ENIACz: I don't think that is possible yet
<ENIACz> ok,i only asking,but its worst :/ :D :D
<pistman> hi
<ENIACz> hi
<eltonjon> hellow im traing to configure a midi usb port so their im ussing rosegarden and their cant hear at all
<pistman> do sy have an ide for a useful C sharp developer for linux?
<ENIACz> ardchoille,please, how i can to mark your name,like you ??? please
<mbutubuntu> hello folks, do you know why nautilus in 12.04 shows directories in a XFS filesystem as files with MIME as application/octet-stream ?
<ardchoille> ENIACz: type the first few letters of my nick and press the tab key
<ENIACz> ardchoille: thx :)
<ardchoille> yw
<BluesKaj> jente, 	I'm not a pulseaudio fan , but in some cases such as pci soundcards it's needed to work with website audio like flash/flv embedded files . if you have it then pavucontrol would be a benefit for input and output settings
<ENIACz> ardchoille: good ? like this ??
<mbutubuntu> ooh sorry... it was a permission issue :-)
<ardchoille> ENIACz: yes
<ENIACz> ardchoille: thx so much :))
<pistman> I need a c sharp developer for linux
<chris_99> could someone tell me the latest animal name of ubuntu?
<pistman> not monodevelop
<DogStarChampion> Pangolin.
<pistman> it cannot compile normally
<Azzle-Dazzle> when I download an app from software manager, it wont show up until i log out then log back in, Is there a terminal command i can use so i dont have to do this ?
<eltonjon> alternative fer rosegarden ??
<DogStarChampion> Quetzal is 12.10.
<DogStarChampion> In regards to chris_99^
<tomasm-> hey, i have a wireless driver that's supported in quantal, but not 12.04 .... is that version ready yet? and how would I upgrade?
<ENIACz> anybody now,where steam have final folder with,apps,system files,user files etc ??
<jente> levante
<bobweaver> what is the name os woopsie so I can file bug against it
<bobweaver> aka ubuntu-bug woopsie
<jente> BluesKaj: i think pulseaudio does a great job now, because it didn't give me any trouble in my previous ubuntu and the quality was not bad
<tomasm-> is ubuntu 12.10 still in beta?
<IdleOne> yes
<DrooidKun> Yeah
<DrooidKun> I'm downloading the iso for it :D
<jente> BluesKaj: I am still testing right now but it seems that sound quality is a whole lot better with a real soundcard (sb live!)
<tomasm-> how do i upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10? do i need to download the whole iso again?
<IdleOne> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<DrooidKun> When it's out, it should be something like sudo apt-dist upgrade in the terminal
<jente> if I don't run into any trouble, I will stick with alsa for now, otherwise I will not hesitate and get puleaudio
<BluesKaj> jente, well if you're using the analog output then pulseaudio is another layer of audio processing which degrades the audio quality somewhat , doing 2 digital processes instead of just one thru alsa
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | DrooidKun no
<ubottu> DrooidKun no: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<DrooidKun> holy shit what
<DrooidKun> eh
<IdleOne> !language | DrooidKun
<carroarm1to0> Is it possible to sync an ubuntu 12.04 iso to 12.04.1 by using zsync?
<ubottu> DrooidKun: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DrooidKun> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DrooidKun> mother of god this channel
<jente> BluesKaj: I might be wrong about that but I believe pulseaudio yielded better quality than alsa did on the same machine.
<ramprasadgk> can someone give link to download pirated windows
<bazhang> ramprasadgk, NO
<MonkeyDust> ramprasadgk  wrong channel
<bazhang> !piracy | ramprasadgk
<ubottu> ramprasadgk: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<tomasm-> how do i unpack a .deb file in the current directory, such as if i just need to extract one file without installing the whole thing?
<MonkeyDust> ramprasadgk  try #fbi
<ramprasadgk> ok
<ramprasadgk> no problem guys
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio can't run without alsa , it rides on top of it , but alsa can run just fine without pulse , except on websites , jente
<ramprasadgk> keep it cool
<theadmin> tomasm-: ar x something.deb data.tar.gz && tar xf data.tar.gz && rm data.tar.gz
<ardchoille> tomasm-: right-click and "extract here" works for me
<ramprasadgk> i will try some other channel
<tomasm-> theadmin, so a deb file is just a tar file?
<trism> tomasm-: dpkg-deb -x filename.deb /path/to/extract/to;
<jente> BluesKaj: yes, I meant just plain alsa compared to pulseaudio on top of alsa
<smw> tomasm-, yes, it is a compressed tar file
<theadmin> tomasm-: No, it's an ar archive with a bunch of other stuff in it, the actual "contents" (i.e. files that package installs) are in the "data.tar.gz" part of the archive.
<smw> theadmin, oh? I though it was a tar archive :-\
<theadmin> smw: I don't understand the full structure myself, complicated much :/
<jente> BluesKaj: if you like, I can report back to you on how sound is doing here
<KenSharp> this was the only helpful clue to working out how to use aufs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109413/how-do-i-use-overlayfs  . solved.
<smw> tomasm-, what I can tell you for sure is that a deb is just an archive with files that describe how to install the files
<hubby> ?
<elham_> SKHASKD
<elham_> KBSBAS
<elham_> PITAK
<ardchoille> elham_: Something we can help you with?
<theadmin> ardchoille: Generally ignoring anyone who constantly writes in caps is a good idea ;)
<elham_> aya naon ardchoille?
<msmith0957> i think i'm having some strange either ssl or general connection issue. in windows, everythings fine, but here in ubuntu several web pages appear 'offline' and i cant even log in to fbook chat, or aim for instance
<hubby_> test
<elham_> berbaring meraih mimpi
<BluesKaj> jente, personally I use the spdif passthru with pulse using a m-audio pci card as card=0 , to the DAC on an audio amplifier and I also have the onboard audio setup/intel hda and it feeds thru the hdmi out to our tv , altho I don't use that one much
<menturi> Hello. I am a relatively new user of Ubuntu 12.04 and think i am having mouse theme issues; It appears to be white while it is a normal pointer cursor, but is black when using the resize icon, and maybe others too. Is this normal behavior?
<bazhang> !id | elham_
<ubottu> elham_: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<hubby_> can I ask something ?
<k1l> hubby_: just ask
<IdleOne> hubby_: Please do
<ardchoille> menturi: I have the same here, I think it's the normal default theme
<msmith0957> actualy i just noticed that my wlan0 appears to only have an ipv6 connection, how do i make it (also) use ipv4 ?
<menturi> ardchoille: that makes me feel better; thanks.
<hubby_> i've update my ubuntu 12.04 but after that when i log in after restart, there some error and stoped when startup
<hubby_> how can i do ?
<neglesaks> msmith0957, enable the checkbox saying IPv4 must be confiures to use the connection (or how it is worded)
<msmith0957> i'm assuming my ssl connections arent working properly over ipv6
<theadmin> msmith0957: Right-click the Network Manager's icon, choose "Edit Connections", find your WLAN, click Edit, go to the IPv4 tab, perform configuration as required by your ISP
<sram> bekks cron worked
<delpiero> ciao
<delpiero> !list
<ubottu> delpiero: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sram> scp with password any idea ?? someone ??
<theadmin> sram: What is your actual problem, what are you trying to do?
<sram> i want to automate scp to copy files from local to remote server
<sram> i dont want to use keypai
<ramprasadgk> lguys
<sram> *keypair
<ramprasadgk> give me link to download windows pireted
<glebihan> sram, why not
<bazhang> ramprasadgk, stop it
<theadmin> sram: Mount your ssh stuff as an sshfs to a folder and then simply copy as you would locally.
<sram> what about scp with password like scp -B
<sram> i will shell it
<sram> i tried scp -B it did not work
<theadmin> sram: I don't think there is a way for ssh to accept plaintext password (that'd be just plain insecure and silly)
<jente> BluesKaj: spdif is a dream of mine, but I don't have the hardware for that
<glebihan> sram, the proper way to handle this is to use keys, I can't see a reason not to use them
<sram> theadmin ....host2.bakop.com will allow
<sram> glebihan: why do u want me to share my pub key to a public unsecured ftp service
<shomon> hi, I got a tt font and would like to install it so gimp can see it
<shomon> how do I do it? Or so everything can see it...
<Pici> sram: you know that you can create a new key just for this, right?
<glebihan> sram, what's the problem with sharing the *public* key ??
<adamsobotka> hi
<xangua> shomon: double clic and the font installed should appear
<sram> i feel its not secured to put it in .ssh of public ftp server which is not in my control
<shomon> xangua, double click where?
<hubby_> adamsobotka : Hi ?
<glebihan> sram, you can share a public key with as many people as you want, changes nothing about security, there's a reason why it's called public
<sram> Pici: i know i can use ssh keys
<shomon> aah I see
<shomon> it was in a zip, but it then opened in it's app thanks
<sram> true its abt private key...though lil reluctant
<sram> wanted to try scp if its designed to use with -B flag
<sram> to supply password
<glebihan> sram, the point is : using a key is *much* more secure than using a plaintext password in the command  would be
<codephobic> hi
<sram> got it keys are worth...anyways the scrpt will sit in my server
<sram> i m not convinced with scp is not working with pass specify option....if its designed to supply pass
<theadmin> sram: "scp -B" is for *preventing* the asking for password, using only keyfiles.
<msmith09571> neglesaks: theadmin so i checked my config, its setup properly to accept an ip via dhcp from the router, i even tried checking the box saying that it must use ipv4, and also tried removing the saved configuration and starting fresh. no go. still only gives me an ipv6 address, no v4
<theadmin> msmith09571: Sounds like something on the AP's side then
<msmith09571> works fine from windows ? lol
<theadmin> msmith09571: Hm, okay, that's convincing
<msmith09571> i'm not sure what to try
<theadmin> Neither am I, that's just weird
<msmith09571> im thinking of disabling v6 from the router
<msmith09571> no real need for it.. right ?
<theadmin> msmith09571: Wouldn't know to be honest, we don't have IPv6 where I'm at :/
<neglesaks> msmith09571, i agree with theadmin , its not your pcs fault...
<msmith09571> not pcs fault that.. what
<KenSharp> In bash echo -en "\e[01;34m" changes the colour of the output text, but in dash it just prints "-en \e[01;34m" which isn't great. Can a script be POSIX compliant and use output colours?
<jrib> KenSharp: try #bash
<KenSharp> ?
<jrib> KenSharp: there is a channel #bash
<KenSharp> ah
<LeMonkeyFace> guys
<LeMonkeyFace> how do I rice?
<bazhang> LeMonkeyFace, wrong channel
<KenSharp> thanks jrib
<theadmin> KenSharp: Sure. echo "$(tput setf 1)" (there are 8 colors over all, they have their own numbers. Replace setf with setb for background)
<LeMonkeyFace> isn't this #ubuntu?
<bazhang> LeMonkeyFace, ask a question that makes sense
<LeMonkeyFace> how do I customise my desktop?
<Cyclohexane> how do i install only php not web server? what packages do i need?
<KenSharp> theadmin, that looks like what i need, i'll give it a go, thanks :)
<LeMonkeyFace> what DE looks nicest?
<bazhang> !themes > LeMonkeyFace
<ubottu> LeMonkeyFace, please see my private message
<IdleOne> LeMonkeyFace: try them all and decide what you like best
<LeMonkeyFace> thanks
<theadmin> Cyclohexane: Uh, you would need just "php5" I'd think
<theadmin> Though, it seems they put Apache in dependencies. Weird choice.
<CTLwm> LeMonkeyFace: I know where you are from LOL
<theadmin> CTLwm: Please, not here.
<drupin> rvm
<drupin> CatKiller_: /usr/share/ruby-rvm/README: No such file or directory
<drupin> on typing rvm i i get that
<drupin> no such file or dir
<stefans> hi
<sram> how abt this valid ???  scp /tmp/def.txt user:pass!123@remotehost:/tmp/
<stefans> hi
<WayneJetSki> Hello everyone
<stefans> hello
<theadmin> sram: No, the syntax is user@host:directory, there's *no way for scp to accept plaintext password*. Give up.
<lacrymology> how do I know who maintains a .deb package?
<stefans> i don't no
<Pici> lacrymology: it says so in apt-cache show
<theadmin> lacrymology: apt-cache show packagename | grep -i maintainer
<ardchoille> lacrymology: dpkg -p package
<sram> ok cool perhaps so some notworking posts wasted my time on scp research :)
<stefans> hrllo
<stefans> hello
<lacrymology> thanks
<bazhang> stefans, ubuntu support question?
<sram> i would give a shot with sshmnt secondary option to transfer files ...but i have used that b4
<bruce2> hi everyone; i got a problem with single mode  - it's 1.98-1ubuntu13 and when I try to boot into single mode by pressing "e" on main line I get another window with "recordfail" and many more lines. How can I reset the password on this? thank
<sram> so sshmt is just one time stuff .. i can mount the ftp space on top of my local backup dir ??
<stefans_> hello
<truexfan404> if this is off topic i apologize, but do any of you have an opinion about libquvi?
<Pici> truexfan404: an opinion on it?
<truexfan404> how was that question not clear?
<melkor> I'm using gnome-shell and there isn't an option for creating a vpn connection anymore. Does anybody know where I can find it?
<lacrymology> it says maintainer Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Original-Maintainer: Miriam Ruiz <little_miry@yahoo.es>
<lacrymology> it says maintainer Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com> Original-Maintainer: Miriam Ruiz <little_miry@yahoo.es>
<truexfan404> Pici: i like libquvi, i just wish they would fix the justin.tv script
<lacrymology> sorry
<bruce2> I am trying to reset root password but system won't drop to root shell as it's asking password - what should I do to get access?
<lacrymology> so where do I file a bug for that? ubuntu.com?
<jrib> !password | bruce2
<ubottu> bruce2: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gordonjcp> bruce2: also, don't set a root passowrd
<truexfan404> anyway that is going off topic so i will shutup about it
<gordonjcp> *password
<Pici> truexfan404: This is a support channel, I expected a support question. And it seems to work for my own uses through cclive, but I don't use justin.tv
<theadmin> lacrymology: If it's an official Ubuntu package, just run "ubuntu-bug packagename" to file a bug
<bruce2> I need to get access to this ubuntu server
<bruce2> i don't know the username and password
<bruce2> sorry, I don't understand
<bruce2> recovery mode is asking me for root password for maintainence or Control-D
<menturi> Hello. In Ubuntu 12.04, is there a way or program which can show all the workspaces constantly at the same time (like in the top panel thing) with a small preview of what programs are visible in the workspaces?
<jrib> bruce2: read the link ubottu gave you
<bruce2> but single mode gives me another error, "recordfail" page
<theadmin> bruce2: Edit the kernel line to say whatever it says now, but add "init=/bin/bash"
<jrib> bruce2: that's fine, it should say that
<theadmin> bruce2: When you get into the shell, run "mount -o remount,rw /" and do whatever it is you need
<bruce2> I can't get into the shell
<bruce2> I don't have this line to edit "init=/bin/bash"
<jrib> bruce2: why...?
<unsobill> Hello, perhaps here is some help
<theadmin> bruce2: It's in GRUB... the kernel line...
<jrib> bruce2: you edit the line that starts with "kernel"
<unsobill> I have avi video that has black screen and flickers
<bruce2> no "kernel" at all
<theadmin> jrib: Correction, it starts with "linux" nowadays I think
<unsobill> tried opening it with vlc and media player - same results
<unsobill> is there fix for that
<bruce2> on main GNU GRUB page I have "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-43-server"
<bruce2> I "edit" that line
<luist> hey guys… what folder can i put a .desktop so it will appear on the Desktop of every user??
<bruce2> and I get a new page and new window
<jrib> theadmin: yes, I think you are correct
<jrib> bruce2: stop talking, and read what we tell you
<bruce2> that says:
<bruce2> k
<bruce2> no line with kernel
<jrib> bruce2: as theadmin pointed out, your line may start with "linux" instead
<bruce2> yes I see that
<unsobill> what is most popular codec bunde for ubuntu
<unsobill> is there klite or something
<jrib> bruce2: ok, so modify that line
<theadmin> bruce2: Mine looks like this: linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-29-generic root=UUID=95b711a2-ccf3-4799-aaec-b2dfcc03d0c9 ro   quiet splash
<theadmin> unsobill: One normally just installs "ubuntu-restricted-extras" from the repos and that's that
<bruce2> mine is like, "linux /vmlinux-2.6................"
<bruce2> and I see the username there too
<bruce2> I think
<bruce2> line is ending with "ro \" is that right?
<unsobill> theadmin doing it now
<theadmin> bruce2: Yes, that looks like the right one, just add "init=/bin/bash" to the end of it
<bruce2> but right under it I have, "  quiet"
<unsobill> theadmin, shit my video still flickers :(
<bruce2> so I am wondering if end of line is after "  quiet" ?
<theadmin> unsobill: That might not have anything to do with codecs
<unsobill> its that avi file im trying to view
<unsobill> :/
<theadmin> unsobill: Video drivers maybe
<bruce2> also the last line is, "initrd /initrd.img-2.6.32-43-server"
<unsobill> weird really because no other video doing that
<unsobill> like mov playing fine
<theadmin> bruce2: Doesn't really matter where you add the init thing, long as it's on the linux line, but yes, you should probably add it after "quiet"
<theadmin> unsobill: Oh, okay then, um... Corrupted file?
<unsobill> plays fine under win hmmm
<theadmin> unsobill: What media player do you use?
<bruce2> without quotes "" right?
<unsobill> both vlc and media player build in gnome3
<theadmin> bruce2: Right, no quotes
<unsobill> "movie player"
<bruce2> theadmin: k, so now do I press Ctrl-C?
<theadmin> unsobill: Hm... Not sure at all
<theadmin> bruce2: Not sure, whatever it asks you to press to boot
<unsobill> installing gnome mplayer maybe it fix it
<theadmin> bruce2: I'm not too familiar with grub2
<bruce2> Ctrol-X
<bruce2> u r a genius :-)
<theadmin> unsobill: Well if VLC fails then it's quite likely that everything will
<unsobill> dude
<unsobill> gnome pmplayer plays it fine
<bruce2> theadmin: ^^^^
<bruce2> theadmin: k, i dropped to shell
<unsobill> fuk me :)
<theadmin> unsobill: Oh okay then, crazy
<bruce2> theadmin: passwd root?
<crazydip> what's the naming convention for packages that are updated from a SCM (git/bzr)? do i keep the last valid version # and add +<scm name>.<date> like sudo-1.0+git.20121004?
<theadmin> bruce2: Great, now this: mount -o remount,rw /
<theadmin> bruce2: After that, "passwd username", and never use the root account directly
<luyang> Hey is it possible to convert an Ubuntu installation into Mint?
<theadmin> luyang: No
<luyang> theadmin: ok fair enough... which one is better and why? :)
<bruce2> theadmin: how do I find the username? cat /etc/shadow   ?
<theadmin> luyang: I'd say Ubuntu's better nowadays, Mint uses weird sets of software and is generally "slow" to provide the updates
<theadmin> bruce2: Just add a user lols, "adduser somebody"
<luyang> theadmin: that makes sense as they're also slow to reply on their irc channel...
<ska> Examining /etc/kernel/postinst.d.
<ska> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/dkms 3.2.0-31-generic-pae /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic-pae
<ska> : Unable to find an initial ram disk that I know how to handle.
<ska> Will not try to make an initrd.
<ska> Is this going to break grub?
<ska> or the boot loader?
<{linux-bit> salutare
<{linux-bit> e cineva din bacau pe aici?
<theadmin> luyang: Yeah, support is another good thing in Ubuntu. Also this is kinda offtopic (this is for support only), if you'd like to discuss distros PM me, I'll find just the right one for you (I tried like every modern one)
<Doxin> pressure sensitivity on my wacom tablet seems to be rather binary, is this a known problem? is there a solution?
<CRealKiller175> sup everyone
<bruce2_> theadmin: sorry, got dc
<chris_99> how come apt-get install gcc-4.7-base doesn't install gcc-4.7
<bruce2_> theadmin: so, how do I know the main username?
<theadmin> bruce2_: Okay, my suggestion was to simply add a user: adduser somebody
<BluesKaj> 1ro | {linux-bit
<ardchoille> !ro | {linux-bit
<BluesKaj> !ro | {linux-bit
<ubottu> {linux-bit: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<theadmin> bruce2_: After that, make sure to also give that user admin rights: gpasswd -a somebody admin
<{linux-bit> mersi ubottu
<theadmin> bruce2_: And finally, lock the root account: usermod -L root
<bruce2_> theadmin: k let me do this step by step
<tryy3|Coding> how can i check how much memory i got left on my ubuntu?
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Do you mean HD space or RAM?
<tryy3|Coding> HD space
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: For HD, "df -h", for RAM, "free -m"
<tryy3|Coding> ok thanks
<bruce2_> theadmin: adding new user now, asking me for room number. what is that?
<theadmin> bruce2_: Oh, that's just finger info, you can put anything in there or even leave it blank
<theadmin> bruce2_: It's not critical -- it's displayed by various apps such as GNOME's user info tool
<bruce2_> theadmin: perfect, all worked. Now what does lock the root user means?
<theadmin> bruce2_: lock? Well, that command will disable direct root logins (they're not secure)
<bruce2_> lock it so that even a local user can't login?
<k1l> tryy3|Coding: is this gonna be a running gag, or smth?
<bruce2_> got it
<bruce2_> so now, how do I find the old admin user to delete it?
<bruce2_> any command to get list of all admin users?
<sayres> hi.how can I install virtualbox 4.2 in ubuntu 12.4???
<jrib> theadmin: does usermod also delete the password?  I remember at some point recovery mode not working properly if root's password hash just had a '!' in front of it instead of being replaced by '!'.  « passwd -dl root » should work though
<menturi> Hello. Is there something similar to this http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Selection_0021.png for Ubuntu 12.04 (with Unity).
<thepreacher> #conky
<theadmin> jrib: No, "usermod -L" just puts a ! in front of the hash, so that you can unlock it by "usermod -U" anytime
<jrib> bruce2_: getent group admin; getent group sudo
<theadmin> jrib: Good point though, never realized that it'd break things
<k1l> sayres: load the .deb file from their homepage?
<tryy3|Coding> k1l what you mean?
<bruce2_> jrib: I only use the user I just created and next line, "sudo:x:27:"
<bruce2_> that does mean that previously user "root" was used?
<bruce2_> *as admin*
<jrib> bruce2_: was anyone in the "admin" group?
<theadmin> bruce2_: Depending on who mantained the server, it's possible they activated the root account (although that's seriously a bad idea)
<sayres> k1l:sorry dude.Im from iran I cant download this.how can i install other way?
<bruce2_> jrib: yes, I think it's "master_user" that is there
<k1l> tryy3|Coding: nvm, just wondering why you keep asking that question over and over again
<theadmin> k1l: People tend to re-ask when they don't get answers
<tryy3|Coding> k1l i forgot :D
<bruce2_> theadmin & jrib : thanks a lot ; you guys rock
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin i got the answer earlier today
<bruce2_> do I just issue reboot or exit now?
<tryy3|Coding> but i needed the command again
 * jrib high-fives theadmin
<k1l> sayres: you could look out for an PPA
 * theadmin high-fives jrib back
<tryy3|Coding> k1l atleat this time i tried to scroll up but it wasn't in my history
<tryy3|Coding> atleast*
<zgr> hello, I'm running ubuntu live dvd on pc1 for data recovery purposes, now it copies files to pc2 via samba, It has teamviewer installed but i lost connection to it, is there any running service with wich I can get access to running live dvd?
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Make this your wallpaper: http://www.linuxstall.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/linux-command-line-cheat-sheet.png
<Guest2523> hey guys anyone successfully getting their chrome notifications via libnotify?
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin thanks :D
<k1l> sayres: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/virtualbox.org_contrib  BUT its third party packages. be aware of that
<fn0rd> On my multi-monitor setup, I disabled the toolbar that pops up on the left side of the screen, on all screens but the main screen. I have also tweaked the values in ccsm. However, there is still resistance applied to the mouse pointer when I attempt to drag it across my monitors. Any tips on how to resolve this? Perhaps it is a ccsm setting that I missed? Please only answer if you have a multiple monitor setup. Thanks.
<fn0rd> PS: I'm using unity.
<k4r1m> I need to a tool to select the best mirrors server without using "ping", IT policy... anyway is there such a tool?
<trism> fn0rd: ccsm on the unity plugin, experimental tab, checkbox at the bottom, launcher captures the mouse, uncheck
<sayres> k1l:tnx dude
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin oh -h just makes the commands show the memory in mb/gb ?
<fn0rd> trism: hmm, strangely it is already unchecked. It works for you though?
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Yeah, more readable
<tryy3|Coding> ah
<bruce2_> thank u again ; bye
<zgr> is there any way to access running ubuntu live cd(dvd) over lan? without installing openssh-server on it
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Stands for "Human-readable"
<jrib> zgr: no, I don't see how
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin makes sence :D
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Generally, "man command" will give you help on any command
<trism> fn0rd: don't have it set up at the moment, let me take a look, one sec
<jrib> zgr: well, you could intall some other sort of server on it... like vnc or something
<fn0rd> trism: I see now: when I check this option you told me about, there is resistance going left to right, and right to left, where the left is my main monitor.
<fn0rd> If I have it unchecked, the resistance is only applied going right to left.
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin man = manuall?
<tryy3|Coding> or how ever it spells
<ardchoille> tryy3|Coding: yes
<theadmin> jrib: Ubuntu comes with a VNC server already, it's called... uhhh... "Remote"... something :/
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: manual, yes
<tryy3|Coding> ardchoille ah
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin ok will try that
<theadmin> jrib: I think it's vino, the binary name that is
<zgr> jrib: is there any list of default running services on livecd like avahi,dhcp client etc
<jrib> zgr: see theadmin; as he says, vino is installed by default, but you still need to enable remote access on the machine
<fn0rd> trism: got it
<fn0rd> trism: i also set "Edge Stop Velocity" to 1
<fn0rd> and now things are perfect.
<fn0rd> both that option and your suggestion were instrumental. thank you for the help
<theadmin> jrib: "she", please >.<
<jrib> theadmin: got it :)
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin that picture is to big for my screen ;(
 * fn0rd drank the new coke (....unity)
<theadmin> tryy3|Coding: Well googling "bash cheatsheet" may help find a similar one (anyway this is no longer really support so we should cut this chatter)
<tryy3|Coding> theadmin ok will check it later thanks
<trism> fn0rd: odd I don't notice any resistance with just that option unchecked (but this is also 12.10 so maybe different), glad you figured it out
<Simplew> i have created an encrypted lvm and installed ubuntu quantzal beta 2 in it, however when booting it does NOT asks for the password to open the encrypted container, seams it does not read /etc/crypttab, can anyone tell whats going on?
<osama> Hello
<osama> anyone here
<fn0rd> trism: ah
<osama> can I install starcraft 2 on linux ubuntu
<fn0rd> I'm on  12.04.1 LTS
<fn0rd> that's probably why
<osama> can I install starcraft 2 on linux ubuntu
<osama> Hello
<ardchoille> !patience | osama
<ubottu> osama: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> osama: General answer: No. More elaborate answer: go to #winehq.
<osama> ok thank you
<osama> can any of you hack into my linux ubuntu using my ip or can into my window using my ip?
<mr-rich> quick grep question: How do I get grep to stop after the first hit?
<wilee-nilee> Simplew,  The 12.10 channel is #ubuntu+1
<fn0rd> mr-rich: grep foo | head -n1
<jrib> mr-rich: man grep  scroll to --max-count
<fn0rd> it won't actually stop grep
<lacrymology> osama: you really don't want unknown people hacking into your linux
<fn0rd> oh, jrib pwned my answer. Never mind.
<crazydip> osama: if you have any open ports then it's possible (ubuntu should not have any open by default)
<Simplew> wilee-nilee: and im there, but no one answers any
<osama> kool thanks alot
<Simplew> i just reinstalled ubuntu and the file /etc/crypttab does NOT exist!!!
<wilee-nilee> Simplew, Ah bummer well that is the policy, but treat that as you will. ;)
<osama> what if my ports are closed can someone stilll do it
<mr-rich> fn0rd, jrib: ty
<wilee-nilee> Simplew, Just in case you need it there is also ##linux, you never know if you will get answers here. ;)
<Simplew> i just reinstalled ubuntu and the file /etc/crypttab does NOT exist!!! and the package is installed by default, how can this be???
<Simplew> package cryptsetup is installed by default and the file /etc/crypttab does not exist
<osama> can someone remove people leaving the chat and joining the chat it's just annoying
<ardchoille> osama: you can hide join/part messages
<crazydip> osama: you need to do that in your irc client. if you can't - get a better one
<Like> hi guys i made a song for a one girl download at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wgt1qrdmgffjezh/hJ2gjLt12V
<osama> god it thanks
<osama> GOOD it thanks***
<Like> soo Sting helps
<osama> crazydip how do I get my colour red like yours
<crazydip> osama: uhh... your client controls colors :) i have no idea what color's you see and it's definitely not what i see
<mknarr> osma     like this      /msg crazydip (enter message)
<ardchoille> osama: that happens when you highlight a nick
<machicola> is there a way to go about finding out what is the CLI command for a specific program or app?
<ardchoille> machicola: type: "which app" without quotes
<theadmin> machicola: It normally matches the app name, the command for Firefox is "firefox"
<theadmin> machicola: If you mean the full path, see what ardchoille said
<crazydip> osama: you wanted to install StarCraft 2 right? try here: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-661-Starcraft_II_Wings_of_Liberty.html
<osama> wow thanks man you're the best
<crazydip> osama: and try here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
<fn0rd>  /ignore -channels #chan * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<ebergen> can't wait for hots
<fn0rd> in irssi
<Bored_Panda_Of_A> I love IRC, finds SC2 on Linux, didn't even ask and have something I needed.
<machicola> ok thanks, i guess somethin weird is goin on .... google earth crashing but which not returning anything
<crazydip> Bored_Panda_Of_A: you're welcome :D
<theadmin> Bored_Panda_Of_A: That's not a real port, by the way, just a PlayOnLinux installer (playonlinux is a pretty nifty frontend to wine, but just that)
<Bored_Panda_Of_A> Protoss just seems sad in hots. Terran seems like Battle hellions are going to roll all of zerg, and zerg is just going to kill everything. theadmin: I am aware.
<sram> is there a way to enter custom msg  while joining and leaving irc ? theadmin??
<theadmin> sram: Depends on your client.
<crazydip> theadmin: little more than frontend though they include patches and scripts to install stuff from what i know (i dont use it)
<theadmin> crazydip: For known apps yes, but the database is still quite small
<Bored_Panda_Of_A> Hopefully Blizz doesn't roll ban us all again for using wine.
<crazydip> theadmin: ok, like i said, i don't do wine :)
<sram> theadmin ref pm
<theadmin> sram: I'm going to put you on my ignore list instead since you have to ask for permissions before PMing people. That was just rude.
<Schrijver44> quit
<Bored_Panda_Of_A> Protoss just seems sad in hots. Terran seems like Battle hellions are going to roll all of zerg, and zerg is just going to kill everything. theadmin: I am aware.
<sram> did not know that
<sram> the adm
<theadmin> Bored_Panda_Of_A: You said that already and I have no idea what you're talking about.
<ardchoille> theup arrow key bit him
<dgsafewright> has anyone tried installing ubuntu 12.04.1 on a lenovo thinkcentre m92p tiny?
<sram> theadmin any help with custom msg
<osama> I got ubuntu install on my pc it;s really fast, good for borrowing but I don't know what else to do with it
<Guest85533> Hey all. I've been trying to deal with a problem for a few weeks now.  Does anyone know about / have any experience with openchrome drivers and via chipsets?
<ardchoille> osama: ubuntuis good for everything. I've used nothing but Ubuntu since 2001 on all of my computers
<mknarr> osama, use it for whatever watching videos surfing the web
<DanStamp> and I should log in so I actually have a name.. That was me just now.
<ardchoille> s/2001/2005/
<OerHeks> dgsafewright, with Intel GMA 4000 ?
<dgsafewright> yes
<mknarr> I would switch completely over to ubuntu but the lack of game support is what is stopping me
<dgsafewright> my current computer has intel gma 3000 and works fine
<crazydip> osama: learn how linux works, learn how servers work, learn to program, learn about security, whatever fancies you
<DanStamp> I've actually posted a more specific rundown on the problem on the ubuntu forums, but I really don't know where to look for help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277600#post12277600
<OerHeks> dgsafewright, intel, maybe the xswat ppa is any help, updated driver > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<osama> thanks guys you guys are the best
<dgsafewright> thank you derheks
<crazydip> osama: and of course web developement, whether basic website design to advanced stuff all done on linux (unless you're wacky) - most of the web runs on linux so that's a start and it's all free to use and to modify
<machicola> anyone know how to run google earth for ubuntu from the command line, off the top of their head.... tryin to figure out why im gettin crashes
<theadmin> machicola: "google-earth", I'd think.
<osama> can I host my website using this server
<osama> I have domain but I don;t want to pay for the hosting
<theadmin> osama: Sure
<crazydip> osama: sure
<ardchoille> osama: sure, I host mine with ubuntu
<osama> wow nice
<machicola> nice, that was it ... thanks theadmin
<osama> so if my computer is on the site will work if my computer is off the site won;t work?
<machicola> guess its just a program bug
<dgsafewright> the three options for wireless are intelN 105, intelN 2230, or vproN 6205
<theadmin> osama: Kinda right, you'll have to keep it on all the time
<ardchoille> osama: if the site is being served by your computer, yes
<dgsafewright> I am thinking one of the three should work out of the box
<osama> lol thanks got it
<osama> thanks I'm gonna google it or can you guys guide me to host my site
<crazydip> machicola: if you don't know, in the terminal just start typing a few letters and press tab it will show you all matches like: goog<tab> will show you google-earth, google, googles, etc. :D
<osama> I have my domain already
<crazydip> osama: ubuntu has an awesome server guide
<crazydip> osama: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<osama> Thank you : LOVE YOU ALL
<machicola> oh nice, thanks crazydip
<machicola> that is pretty sweet
<darkham> how can uninstall with apt-get, the full number of packages installed with apt-get install metapackage?
<ActionParsnip> darkham: you could use rdepends to see the deps of a package
<theseb> please HOW turn OFF virtual desktops in unity?  I JUST WANT ONE! :)
<crazydip> does debian use an SCM for their code like bzr in ubuntu? git maybe?
<darkham> ActionParsnip, in the case i type "apt-get install lxde", i install many packages, but if i type "apt-get autoremove lxde" i don't uninstall all the packages, only a minor number...
<VonWhistler> folks i need help on setting up load balancing with LVS, for whatever reason ldirectord doest want to start because it doesnt see the config file, which i have placed at /etc/ha.d/conf/ldirectord.conf and it has 777 permissions
<ardchoille> darkham: sudo apt-get remove --purge lxde
<ActionParsnip> darkham: apt-rdepends sorry
<axisys> my battery status on the top right corner icon is showing 17% all day.. what gives?
<trism> theseb: ccsm, General Options, Desktop Size, set horizontal and vertical both to 1
<ardchoille> darkham: autoremove is only to remove packages that are no longer being used
<theseb> trism: thanks...what is ccsm?
<mustansir> Hello everybody
<trism> theseb: compizconfig-settings-manager (though ccsm on the command line after installed)
<ActionParsnip> darkham: sudo apt-get --purge remove lxde; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<theseb> trism: does this apply for unity2d ..i think i read you can't do that for unity2d?
<theseb> trism: my desktop isn't 3d so i assume i have unity2d
<trism> theseb: you can change the number of desktops there too, but I don't recall the option off the top of my head (something in gconf-editor for metacity I would guess)
<crazydip> theseb: if you don't know what you are doing don't use ccsm its advanced and can easily ruin your unity
<darkham> ActionParsnip, both, or they are similar for the same ?
<crazydip> theseb: install myunity it's easier for new users then goto desktop option and change "h desktop" and "v desktop" to 1
<ActionParsnip> darkham: try it, you can also install deborphan, see if it removes more
<theseb> crazydip: great! thanks!
<darkham> ActionParsnip, ok
<theseb> Does unity3d mean you folks have one of those fancy desktop with the rotating cube?
<tozen> theseb, yes
<theseb> nice
<machicola> is there any general consensus on whether the proprietary drivers, especially for the graphics cards, i have any ATI Mobility Radeon, are favorable? I'm gettin advice to uninstall those drivers (running Ubuntu 11.10) and its not the first time I've heard it, in order to get a program to work properly
<crazydip> darkham: if autoremove does not work it's probably some insane metapackage like gnome, lxde, etc. you'll have to get a good list of packages and remove them by hand - if you lxde is the last thing you installed and you installed it from software center, go to your history and it will tell you every package that was installed
<tozen> theseb, to configure Desktop Cube u need ccsm
<crazydip> theseb: unity does not have cube on by default (just so you know)
<theseb> k
<ActionParsnip> do people still use the cube plugin? jeez
<theseb> crazydip: myunity has no save option..i presume it autumagically saves like Google Docs? i guess you need to log out and log in for changes to take effect?
<theseb> ActionParsnip: why what do you use?
<ActionParsnip> theseb: lxde mostly, but unity3d in Quantal pre-release to report bugs
<crazydip> theseb: probably - i don't use it (although i do have it installed)
<theseb> crazydip: i was right...looks like in unity2d on 12.04 you MUST have at least 2x2 :(
<theseb> crazydip: http://mikelev.in/wp_super_faq/how-do-i-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<crazydip> theseb: ok
<theseb> crazydip: funny but i need to upgrade to 3d to be able to drop down to 1x1 :)
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<drewzini> Ok
<crazydip> theseb: sounds stupid but i do remember there being some idiotic decision on that long ago
<xVey> Hi everyone
<theseb> lol
<codephobic> hi, anyone in here using eclipse with the Android SDK (on Ubuntu 12.04)?
<xVey> codephobic what do you need?
<codephobic> I've tried once or twice, to install the SDK but ended up messing up my Java REs and all sorts
<codephobic> xVey, just proof that it can be done really.
<xVey> Oh
<codephobic> lol
<xVey> Well it is posible
<codephobic> xVey, I've never experienced so many issues with something that should be quite trivial
<xVey> yeah i know
<xVey> I'm also kinda new to Ubuntu
<xVey> and it's all much more complicated
<xVey> you need to get use to it first
<theseb> How "turn on unity 3d"?
<xVey> Anyway
<gordonjcp> codephobic: yes, it can be done
<codephobic> It's annoying 'cos I managed to set it up without that much trouble in Debian (Squeeze), but I actually prefer working in Ubuntu so ... I really don't want to run both systems.
<theseb> i guess i need to install "cube"?
<crazydip> codemaniac: maybe because you are using 64bit while android sdk is compiled for 32-bit? just an idea i don't know
<xVey> did you look for a tutorial step by step
<xVey> ?
<gordonjcp> if you can get it working in Squeeze you can get it working in Precise
<theseb> I can't find tutorial on it
<theseb> i'm on 12.04
<ActionParsnip> theseb: i'd ask in #compiz  it's just a plugin
<codephobic> xVey, yup, I followed the google guidelines and then tried "thirdparty" ones too
<theseb> ActionParsnip: ah.ok...compiz is the name i presume..
<xVey> Well than it's realy odd
<gordonjcp> theseb: if your card does 3D acceleration then you're most likely using Unity 3D
<ActionParsnip> theseb: same as what?
<xVey> Is it really so different from debian?
<codephobic> gordonjcp, well, I guess I'm going to try it out again tonight... I really want to get started on learning the sdk
<theseb> ActionParsnip: *name*
<crazydip> codephobic: : maybe because you are using 64bit while android sdk is compiled for 32-bit? just an idea i don't know
<crazydip> codephobic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/147400/problems-with-eclipse-and-android-sdk
<theseb> gordonjcp: i am using unity3d..i just don't know how to use it
<gordonjcp> codephobic: they're not *that* different
<gordonjcp> theseb: click on stuff
<codephobic> crazydip, yep 64/32 is one of the complications, but then Deb is also 64bit.
<gordonjcp> theseb: type things in, where it seems appropriate
<theseb> gordonjcp: i never see a rotating cube if that is what i should see
<theseb> i read that echo $DESKTOP_SESSION will tell you if you got 3d
<theseb> and i do
<xVey> Can someone recomend me about a good book about ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | xVey
<ubottu> xVey: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<xVey> i mean something like a toturial for beginners
<gordonjcp> xVey: what do you want to learn how to do?
<xVey> I know the basics
<MonkeyDust> xVey  the best way to learn, is by using it
<xVey> but i want to learn more abput linux and stuff
<xVey> Yeah :D
<gordonjcp> xVey: well, don't look for Ubuntu specifically then
<gordonjcp> xVey: Linux is pretty much all the same
<gordonjcp> it's changed a bit over time
<ActionParsnip> xVey: then use it, have you used Windows a long time?
<xVey> that what i was doing for the last couple of weeks
<xVey> yeah i worked many years  with Windows
<ActionParsnip> xVey: and did you ever use a book to learn what you know?
<codephobic> gordonjcp, I don't suppose that they are but, in this instance I'm not having much luck. I'm going to try and install the SDK in a VM first. if I mess up, nothing lost.
<xVey> Lol
<xVey> i didn't
<ActionParsnip> xVey: why not use the same process with Ubuntu then?
<ezio> how can i set the ssh backspace key to connect to a unix system?
<xVey> i guess you right
<gordonjcp> codephobic: that's not a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> People get so hung up on wanting books on Ubuntu and junk when they never read a windows book in their lives
<xVey> but i wasn't realy interested to know a lot about Windows
<ActionParsnip> makes no sense to me at all
<xVey> But i do want to become an expert in linux
<Bjo_et_Cie> hello
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  or a book at all ;)
<hwilde> help why are my packets being marked as UFW AUDIT INVALID   and then UFW BLOCK
<ActionParsnip> xVey: just use the OS, try and setup various things rather than just checking facebook etc, try different things, explore the OS
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: ha, books are good :)
<xVey> Yeah that what i want to do
<darkham> why apt-get can't uninstall all the packages of a metapackage installation...
<xVey> but i don't realy know how
<Bjo_et_Cie> anyone knows why the scrollbar in Xchat doesn't appear ?
<xVey> I've never tried to mess up with Windows cause it sucks
<hwilde> help why are my packets being marked as UFW AUDIT INVALID   and then UFW BLOCK
<xVey> know when i got to worked with ubuntu
<xVey> I'm thrilled to know how to do cool thing with it
 * MonkeyDust has the book 'ubuntu linux toolbox'
<crazydip> xVey: there's "Sams Ubuntu Unleashed 2012" but I don't know if it's good
<crazydip> xVey: check amazon ratings
<xVey> i did
<xVey> couldn't find a real up to date book
<MonkeyDust> xVey  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Precise
<ActionParsnip> xVey: just use the OS, there ae tonnes of guides online
<crazydip> xVey: sams 2012 is based on 11.10 and 12.04 (current until 12.10 comes out in a few weeks)
<codephobic> xVey, just think, next release of Windows - everybody will require a manual!
<OerHeks> xVey, read the questions that come by here in #ubuntu, highly recommended to learn all new stuff ( and bugs)
<hwilde> help why are my packets being marked as UFW AUDIT INVALID   and then UFW BLOCK
<xVey> Ok
<xVey> I'll try that
<crazydip> xVey: but yeah, online info is amazing...
<xVey> <MonkeyDust> Thanks!
<xVey> looks nice
<xVey> i'll read it later
<Bjo_et_Cie> is any fix for scrollbar disapearing ?
<codephobic> oh, btw what's a good terminal command for getting an accurate reading of memory usage? I use free -m but I remember seeing something along the lines of free -m | sed -n -e '3ps | grep ... something something :( I forgot the command, it felt reassuringly complicated :D
<xVey> I've been told that ubuntu can be costumize quite easly
<xVey> is that true?
<OerHeks> any linux version is.
<crazydip> codephobic: sed and grep just format (cut out) the output of free -m in your example
<canadacow> exit
<codephobic> crazydip, I thought that's what grep did.
<ActionParsnip> !atemyram | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<crazydip> xVey: if you know how to program (as in programming) not only can you do whatever you want on a program level such as install/remove/exchange whatever you want you can also modify the existing programs and write your own
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: explains the free -m output well
<guntbert> !repeat | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<crazydip> !sed | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<crazydip> errr
<crazydip> thats not about sed
<codephobic> hehe
<xVey> crazydip  yeah i know that
<xVey> I know to program in java pretty well
<xVey> buy that doesn't realy help me in linux
<guntbert> !enter | xVey
<ubottu> xVey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Argorok> Hi, I installed ubuntu through wubi, there's an way to tell to wubi that the wubildr is in hd0,2? It always scan hd0,0 hd0,1 then, after 1 minute or so, hd0,2
<sporkf> moin.
<xVey> Ok Sorry
<xVey> I've seen that ubuntu can be programmed in pyhton language is that what you ment by program the OS by myself?
<ezio> ubuntu is written in qbasic
<crazydip> ezio: lol
<crazydip> (it's lies)
<guntbert> !ot | ezio crazydip
<ubottu> ezio crazydip: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sporkf> If I wanted to read the source code to a program.  Does ubuntu keep those after apt-geting them?
<ezio> guntbert, that was well relevant
<darkham> ActionParsnip, i tried --purge remove && --purge autoremove, but they don't unistalled all. i only uninstalled all with the paste of the package list on the apt-get install command. No proper option for uninstall all the dipendencies of a tried and unliked software?
<ezio> in fact
<ezio> that little spiel
<ezio> was like 4 times as long as my stuff
<crazydip> sporkf: if you install a package only binary is downloaded, to download source apt-get source <package name>
<peppy> hey, is anyone able to shed some light on why my tmpfs /tmp mount is showing 3.3gb usage with only 3.3mb actually used (as far as i can tell)? http://puu.sh/1boX7.jpg
<MonkeyDust> sporkf  use a chroot to do that, outside your system
<Argorok> Hi, I installed ubuntu through wubi, there's an way to tell to wubi that the wubildr is in hd0,2? It always scan hd0,0 hd0,1 then, after 1 minute or so, hd0,2
<guntbert> ezio: just stop those random comments please
<hwilde> help why are my packets being marked as UFW AUDIT INVALID   and then UFW BLOCK
<MonkeyDust> hwilde  ufw may be uncomplicated firewall
<mac_12> I'd like to learn something about linux networking. Has anyone any suggestions (books, web tutorials)
<crazydip> mac_12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking
<sporkf> MonkeyDust: why ?
<mac_12> crazydip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> darkham: does deborphan list the unneeded packages?
<MonkeyDust> sporkf  if you change program sources in a production environment, you may get problems
<darkham> ActionParsnip, yes
<hwilde> MonkeyDust, yes it stands for uncomplicated firewall thanks.  why is it auditing and blocking valid packets ?
<ActionParsnip> darkham: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`
<darkham> ActionParsnip, no problem, i ask only to know, if "apt-get install metapackages" have a perfect rehersal
<darkham> ActionParsnip, *reverse
<crazydip> ActionParsnip: unless it has changed since a few years ago, using deborphan is a bad idea - it does not always work and when it does not you can be in trouble
<ActionParsnip> darkham: not that I know of, I personally thing the postrm script in metapackages should remove the packages it installs
<ActionParsnip> crazydip: not had an issue but its a !wfm thing. darkham said the packages were listed
<Simplew> what handles /etc/crypttab ?
<Simplew> package cryptsetup does not install the file /etc/crypttab
<TankC> Hey all, I've somehow managed to get one of my windows positioned so that the titlebar is hidden above the top of my screen.. how can I grab the window to bring it back down? (ubuntu 12.10)
<trism> TankC: alt+left click usually
<MonkeyDust> TankC  ask in #ubuntu+1
<TankC> trism, perfect, thanks!
<terminhell> oh sai
<crazydip> why does bzr branch ubuntu:<package> download quantal and not precise?
<darkham> ActionParsnip, crazydip, thanx for your time :)
<trism> crazydip: because it is the current dev version, if you want precise, bzr branch lp:ubuntu/precise/package
<trism> crazydip: though the branches are kind of all over the place so you may not necessarily get what you want there
<crazydip> trism: aye, makes sense though dev version is what's usually needed when fetching source not current stable
<loging123> hhhhhhhhh
<loging123> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<loging123> hhhhhhhhhhhhh
<loging123> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<loging123> jhfhfh
<loging123> jhvhvvvbcbncnbcnb
<FloodBot1> loging123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> !rootirc | loging123
<ubottu> loging123: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<loging123> http://192.168.1.9:8080/Pcyemd8CSD
<loging123> http://192.168.1.9:8080/Pcyemd8CSD
<loging123> ;y pictuer
<FloodBot1> loging123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ramchandra> hello :)
<ActionParsnip> loging123: thats a private IP, no use here
<OerHeks> loging123, sounds like malware
<ActionParsnip> loging123: nobody can reach that
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I have been trying to get decent fullscreen flash and html5 video support in Firefox on my Acer Aspire One netbook to not avail. It uses an AMD CPU/GPU with Radeon chipset, I've tried different drivers, versions of flash, 32, 64bits and no luck. Any advices ? Thanks a lot.
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, loging123 is a BT user, i wouldn't use any url
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: its  private subnet so uncontactable from outside his/her LAN :)
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: but loging123 knew that </sarcasm>
<lallenlowe> I created an SSH tunnel to a cloud server I have, I set it as the system wide socks proxy using the network preference pane. It works in chromium, how can I tell if it's working or not in Transmission? Any ideas?
<lallenlowe> is transmission supposed to use system wide proxy settings?
<ActionParsnip> lallenlowe: I believe there is a setting in transmission for proxy
<tryy3|Coding> hi i need some quick help with htop, when i type in htop and wanna kill a process, it first looks like this http://puu.sh/1bpHP then i press F9 to kill it and this happens http://puu.sh/1bpIp then i press enter and it wont kill the process! please help
<jhonnyboy> hey all, I'm testing out ftp between two VMs and having issues. I'm hosting my ftp server on my linux VM and trying to access it thru Windows XP but I keep getting incorrect password. I've changed the password numerous amounts of times…any idea what this could be?
<confusedTom> how do I make desktop environments not interfere with each other? examples: 1) autostart certain programs only with xfce, not with kde. 2) prevent kde from changing my xfce theme settings (why and how does it do that? every time I log in kde and then later in xfce, my theme is set to oxigen-gtk and not greybird).
<gordonjcp> jhonnyboy: it's probably been broken into
<gordonjcp> jhonnyboy: don't use ftp, use scp or sftp
<jhonnyboy> gordonjcp: I'm running it on an internal network
<gordonjcp> jhonnyboy: oh well, that's safe enough ;-)
<jhonnyboy> gordonjcp: lol :) im so fustrated
<hariom> I have taken a hosting service and I have been informed to provide 1Mbps connection. But I never get speed beyond 90Kbps (Ideally it should reach upto 128Kbps). How can I ask the hosting provider without sharing the server password to test the speed?
<gordonjcp> but generally use sftp
<jhonnyboy> can't figure it out, I saw it open on ipv4/6 so i disabled the 6 incase it was conflicting
<jhonnyboy> but no luck
<Amslor> join #odysee
<tryy3|Coding> hi i need some quick help with htop, when i type in htop and wanna kill a process, it first looks like this http://puu.sh/1bpHP then i press F9 to kill it and this happens http://puu.sh/1bpIp then i press enter and it wont kill the process! please help
<hariom> I have taken a hosting service and I have been informed to provide 1Mbps connection. But I never get speed beyond 90Kbps (Ideally it should reach upto 128Kbps). How can I ask the hosting provider without sharing the server password to test the speed?
<delinquentme> is there any way to recover history in BASH after its been deleted?
<Simplew> what the GUI that handles ubuntu services?
<darkham> if i've a /home/user in a separate hd, and i want to reinstall ubuntu and create the same name user, /home/user content will be overwrite?
<ActionParsnip> Simplew: you can manage them easil in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Simplew: sudo service name stop|start|status
<Simplew> ActionParsnip: the gui
<lallenlowe> darkham no it won't, as long as you don't choose to format that partition in the installer
<lallenlowe> ActionParsnip: not that I could find
<darkham> lallenlowe, i chose in the manual partition manager during installation, the right partition, and i set it as /home, then i create a user with the same old name, and the installer will use the folder with the previous rights?
<tryy3|Coding> hi i need some quick help with htop, when i type in htop and wanna kill a process, it first looks like this http://puu.sh/1bpHP then i press F9 to kill it and this happens http://puu.sh/1bpIp then i press enter and it wont kill the process! please help
<ActionParsnip> lallenlowe: so not under the network tab?
<ActionParsnip> lallenlowe: actually there is a proxy tab...
<suporte_> eu tô ligado q vc tá aki !
<suporte_> vou sair !
<suporte_> flws
<suporte_> \desconect
<suporte_> \exit
<suporte_> #
<suporte_> #exit
<suporte_> ?
<suporte_> sair
<k1l> /exit        suporte_
<suporte_> #como sai ?
<suporte_> vlws
<twit> What is the optimal file system for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> twit: depends what is being stored etc
<twit> data
<twit> regular data
<ActionParsnip> twit: ext4 wil be fine
<redrose4u> hey
<redrose4u> guys
<k1l> twit: what is your reason against ext4?
<twit> k1l, wondering if reiserfs could work
<k1l> twit: honestly: if you need to ask that question: it wont
<twit> ok
<crazydip> gpg key: rsa or elgamal?
<twit> Can ubuntu run at a very high resolution
<sandb____> TJ-: ping
<TJ-> sandb____: ppong
<sandb____> TJ-: just wanted to thank you again for your patient help earlier
<TJ-> sandb____: no need, you're welcome :)
<TJ-> sandb____: Is it all working now?
<sandb____> TJ-: there's still weirdness, i get prompted for a passphrase even though there's none, and for a password, and have to do that about 2-3x, and I see those signal 15 errors
<sandb____> yet
<sandb____> it does actually work
<sandb____> i was able to check out, merge, and commit the stuff the client needed
<sandb____> it's a bit bizarre
<sandb____> but... whatever works :)
<crazydip> rsa it is
<TJ-> sandb____: Good. Yes, those prompts shouldn't be occurring. I'll give you a clue to solve them though, since I experienced that some time ago and found the cause.
<sandb____> TJ-: please
<TJ-> sandb____: I discovered I'd somehow put 2 copies of my public key onto the server using "ssh-copy-id". I used ssh-keygen and one of its options to list the installed keys and found the duplicate. The problem was, on my local machine I keep multiple identities (regular ssh,  github, my own git server, etc) and I'd got 2 of those on the server so it didn't know which one to use. Once I'd removed on, the connection was automatic without complaints
<Frozenlock> Is there an easy way to setup a mail server (tutorial?) if I have a domain name with dyndns?
<sandb____> TJ-: hrmm.. i didn't  use ssh-copy-id
<CRealKiller175> hi what kind of tool those ubuntu use to format usb drive or other media usb thumb drive ect...?
<sandb____> TJ-: but it's late and my brain may be too dulled by a day battling the forces of badly written code to appreicate what you've written
<EweR_> I did "chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/mysite.com" - I thought that ment, that if any user is in a group www-data, then they could have permission to change things in ftp, but with this i still get premission denied.. how come??
<sandb____> TJ-: if you don't mind i might try and fix it another time and ask you again :)
<TJ-> sandb____: Doesn't matter what too you use - the key thing is, there may be multiple copies of your public key in the far-end ssh key store
<TJ-> sandb____: Sure thing. I know sleep always helps, plus time to consider!
<norkakn> eny
<sandb____> TJ-: yeah, anyway thanks again ... i was feeling hard up against it and it really helped!
<sandb____> let me know where to send those peanuts!
<|Anthony|> EweR_, do man getfacl and man setfacl
<TJ-> sandb____: LOL
<CRealKiller175> hi what kind of tool those ubuntu use to format usb drives?
<crazydip> where are personal gpg keys stored in the home dir?
<CRealKiller175> it hidden
<TJ-> crazydip: ~/.gnupg/ I think
<CRealKiller175> control h will show all folders
<CRealKiller175> yea
<CRealKiller175>  what he said
<crazydip> TJ-: that's it!
<EweR_> |Anthony|, ok
<crazydip> TJ-: thanks :)
<CRealKiller175>  what he said
<TJ-> EweR_: It depends if you've given the *group* read/write permissions on the directory and its contents
<CRealKiller175> what program those ubuntu use to format usb drives?
<yekoms> dd?
<szal> lol
<CRealKiller175> not dd
<CRealKiller175> im just looking for the name
<yekoms> be more specific
<yekoms> well every GUI app uses 'dd' as a backend im sure.
<szal> same as any other disks
<CRealKiller175> ahh
<EweR_> TJ-, chown -R user:group /var/www/ should do the trick shouldnt it?
<szal> yekoms: dd doesn't format drives
<yekoms> why dont it?
<zykotick9> CRealKiller175: from terminal you can try "sudo mkfs<TAB><TAB>" to see the various format options
<szal> yekoms: dd transfers bitstreams
<TJ-> EweR_: "chmod -R :www-data +w" if you want to ensure write permissions.
<yekoms> yes, sorry
<yekoms> he needs mkfs.*
<yekoms> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<CRealKiller175> im just looking to ad the sam functionality to a distro im useing.
<CRealKiller175> useally when i plug in the drive i can right click and in the dropmenue it show format drive or somthying like that
<jrib>  /me pokes TJ- with chmod syntax
<CRealKiller175> im just wondering what addon is that?
<yekoms> ive never seen that on ubuntu...
 * TJ- tickles jrib :p
<CRealKiller175> i know iv done it b4
<TJ-> jrib: I've only had 2 hours sleep in 48 hours... I deserve *one* mistake  :D
<CRealKiller175> oh well ill give up
<TJ-> EweR_: Correction: "chmod -R g+w /var/www/"
<tryy3|Coding> what happens if i kill processer called deamon? like this ones http://puu.sh/1bqwd ?
<yekoms> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88480/adding-extra-options-to-right-click-menu CRealKiller175
<yekoms> there is your answer CRealKiller175 ^
<CRealKiller175> sweeet ill take a look thanx for the help
<EweR_> TJ-, Thank you
<TJ-> EweR_: However... if you're allowing FTP access like that, make sure you don't mind all those FTP users in "www-data" to have potentially destructive write access to that directory.
<EweR_> TJ-, ok ;)
<yekoms> i never would give a group write access.
<yekoms> just ROnly
<asinello> hi
<nvictor> hey guys
<iceroot> tryy3|Coding: why you want to kill that process?
<nvictor> do i need a system reboot after installing auditd ?
<nvictor> (which i am trying to avoid...)
<tryy3|Coding> iceroot i dont know they are many so just asked what happens if i would do it
<iceroot> tryy3|Coding: its better to ask "what are these processes" instead of "can i kill them" :)
<EweR_> TJ-, how should i do, so that I have rw access for a specific user, and that scripts can do rw too without having 777 perms on directories? cause before what I did is chown directory to a specific user, then everything was fine until i tried to run a script and got error for not having permissiosn to write, so I thought I should just add group www-data and put the user in the group(i know thats not right way) but which is then?
<tryy3|Coding> iceroot true, mind telling me what those processes do then? :D
<TJ-> nvictor: You'll need a kernel boot parameter "audit=1" to ensure processes starteed before auditd are auditable
<iceroot> tryy3|Coding: Consolekit is "is a framework for defining and tracking users, login sessions, and seats. "
<tryy3|Coding> iceroot oh sounds dangerous to kill that...
<TJ-> EweR_: I've avoided FTP for the last 10 years+. I prefer to use ssh/sftp and limited login
<iceroot> tryy3|Coding: not dangerous but its not a good idea
<tryy3|Coding> iceroot ah ok then i leave it there :D
<EweR_> TJ-, oh, sftp would be good idea then
<enrico_> hi
<TJ-> EweR_: When you use regular FTP that isn't encrypted or tunnelled, the user password goes over the wire in plain text. It is very susceptible to a M-i-t-M or eavesdropping attack
<EweR_> EweR_, yeah. ive heard about it.. so basically if u have ssh server set-up you don't need to have anything else and u can use sftp right away?
<EweR_> TJ-,*
<TJ-> EweR_: That's correct
<zykotick9> EweR_: with ssh be default you can use scp right away, i'd guess sftp need some setup
<XaD[SwE]> Excuse me for asking, i need some help with wireless in Linux arch. I know it's ubuntu but anyone got a clue were i could get that assistance?
<jaxdahl> can you construct a package and make it have a dependency that a certain user exists?
<jrib> jaxdahl: well there are packages that create users; is that good enough?
<zykotick9> !alis | XaD[SwE] look for an arch channel with this perhaps?
<ubottu> XaD[SwE] look for an arch channel with this perhaps?: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iceroot> jaxdahl: not directly
<iceroot> jaxdahl: not with dpkg but with a preinst-script
<XaD[SwE]> ty
<BlackNarcissus> Hello... Can anyone help me have decent video rendering with flash and html5 in Firefox ? I'm using 12.04 64 bits on an Aspire One 722 with Radeon 6290 chipset and it drives me crazy... Thanks a lot.
<iceroot> jaxdahl: and of course you can use every bash command in the pre/postscripts so you can add a user while installing the package
<blz> How can I enable USB speakers on ubuntu-server?
<blz> or, more exactly, on an ubuntu installation without gnome (and hence the sound settings menu).  It's not *really* ubuntu-server
<j0hnsm1th> does anyone know of any software that will read out loud pdf documents?
<j0hnsm1th>  i tried orca but i couldnt get it to read anything out of evince
<zykotick9> blz: does the usb speakers show up in alsamixer?  use F6 to select sound cards.  best of luck - i have zero other suggestion (speakers on server doesn't make a lot of sense to me, i'm still assuming you don't have a gui)
<blz> zykotick9, yes it does!
<blz> And I *do* have a GUI, but it's XBMC... so no WM
<blz> zykotick9, it shows up as "USB AUDIO"  which I assume is what I want =)
<zoktar> is there a way of installing wine without also installing a ton of :i386 packages?.
<blz> zykotick9, in fact, I tried setting it from there, but I wasn't too sure how to proceed. When I hilight the entry, I get a mixer bar called PCM whose volume I can set.  So I set it to 100... but now what?
<zykotick9> zoktar: the :i386 stuff is due to multiarch, i'd just roll with it if i where you.
<zoktar> 140  packages seems a bit extreme
<vivid> zoktar, if you dont want 32bit wine, you can install wine1.5-amd64 and it wont pull in all the 32bit packages
<crazydip> zoktar: for me it only wants 3 i386 packages
<vivid> thats because you must already have them installed
<crazydip> vivid: maybe
<zykotick9> zoktar: i'm just curious, did you install from mini?
<zoktar> zykotick9, its 12.10 beta2 dvd iso. i get the same packages +1 if i try wine-amd64
<vivid> that probably means you need them.  most windows software is 32bit
<zykotick9> zoktar: cool.  good luck.  12.10 is OT in this channel, use #ubuntu+1 for support.  don't reply to me further, i won't see it.
<crazydip> what's a quick way to check if a openpgp key is registerd with the ubuntu key server?
<aristidesfl> hi
<aristidesfl> is there any special thing needed in order to nount lvm lv at boot?
<aristidesfl> I've added one to fstab using the uuid but on boot ubuntu says the drive is not available
<delinquentme> how to get the spare capacity of a HD from bash??
<ActionParsnip> delinquentme: df -h
<yeats> delinquentme: 'df -h'
<zykotick9> crazydip: IF you don't get an answer here, i'd try using alis (see "/msg ubottu alis" for details) to search for a lauchpad channel?  are you trying to register your own key?
<Guest57307> hey all, I have installed quantal today and was very pleased with the install process
<Guest57307> but now jhbuild fails to do anything, I can't get it to build anything because it complains about wireless-tools (which I do have installed...)
<TJ-> crazydip: "gpg --search-keys <names> --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<MonkeyDust> Guest57307  nice, but better go to #ubuntu+1
<Guest57307> I'm using the same .jhbuildrc I previously used on arch that worked fine
<crazydip> zykotick9: yeah but I found out its: gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com --search-key '<email>'
<Guest57307> ok, thx
<crazydip> TJ-: ha thanks! :D
<philip_> I want to set up a weekly cron job on my laptop. If I use crontab -e to make the command and the computer sleeps/shuts down will the cron tab still be there and will the cron job stillexecute
<Zta> Upgrading to Ubuntu 12.10 wiped all my custom keyboard bindings.  Now I would like to make a script that make it easy to restore them.  Anyone happen to know how to dump and restore these?  Back in 11.04 it was gconf.
<MonkeyDust> Zta  #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> crazydip: You can search based on the key ID as well as fingerprint, email addresses, etc
<yeats> philip_: you might want to investigate anacron (example blog post): http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/05/anacron-examples/
<ActionParsnip> zta: ask in #ubuntu+1
<crazydip> TJ-: thanks... so i take it one can update email in a key and then upload the updated the key no problem?
<zykotick9> TJ-: mind if i pm you?  it's OT.
<rustler770> Has anyone been able to vsftpd to work?
<TJ-> crazydip: I'm not sure if you can change an email attached to a key ID, but any changes you make locally can be 'refreshed' (pushed) to a key-server
<TJ-> zykotick9: sure
<OerHeks> rustler770, lot of options to set in  vsftpd.conf >> http://www.wikihow.com/Setup-vsftpd-FTP-on-Ubuntu-Linux
<rustler770> Oerj-leks: tried everything even downloading tar and deb made every conf change, still broken
<philip_> yeats, is there a non-root solution
<OerHeks> rustler770, that is not how it is done, see that link > sudo apt-get install vsftpd ( and read all options on that page)
<OerHeks> or use softwarecentre and your mouse
<rustler770> Oerl-leks: Of course I tried apt-get first but still wasn't able to get non-anonymos  conf to wok, let me read this page I'll try it.
<OerHeks> did you start the ftp?  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<rustler770> sudo service vsftpd start
<yeats> philip_: sorry - I don't know
<TJ-> rustler770: Did you use the server guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
 * zykotick9 notices vsftpd being mentioned in the channel for not working "right" for the 2nd or 3rd time...  hummm.
<yeats> philip_: cron assumes that the machine is always on
<rustler770> I have Severe book, for 12.04 server
<rustler770> Ubutu docs mention bugs
<krahador> sera a tutti
<krahador> chi può aiutarmi?
<TJ-> !it | krahador
<ubottu> krahador: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<krahador>  thanks
<zykotick9> rustler770: there isn't a use-case you can give, that justifies sending usernames and passwords in clear text across the internet...  ftpmustdie.
<rustler770> zykotick9: working behind the router
<zykotick9> rustler770: best of luck.  ftp is a bad idea/protocol this day in age IMO (perhaps ONLY MO ;)  good luck.  enjoy ubunut ;)
<morbid> I am having an issue getting my old compaq persario laptop to work wirelessly.  I hooked it up to the cat5 in order to install the propriatary driver it offered...but it still does not work.  The unit has a button to engage the wireless...and it is not functioning
<zykotick9> morbid: are you dual-booting?
<morbid> Yes.
<zykotick9> morbid: enable it in windows then reboot to ubuntu
<rustler770> zykotick(; ssh works fine but its onle text mode
<morbid> Hmm...okay..I will try that...but it was enabled when i rebooted to begin with.
<zykotick9> rustler770: web servers can host files, and do uploads somehow these days ;)  way more secure/user-friendly then ftp.
<morbid> I shall return after a bit.  Thanks,
<rustler770> apache2 can do ftp
<zykotick9> rustler770: i use scp for my remote file transfer needs, but only 1 user gets temporary local-only scp access.  apache2 can do BETTER then ftp!
<aristidesfl> does aptitude upgrade upgrades even this packages which repositories where installed manually?
<rustler770> apache2 a lot of research to master
<zykotick9> rustler770: someone who knows a lot more then me about ftp http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<gordonjcp> zykotick9: ^^^ that
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: i don't understand what you mean?
<aristidesfl> blackshirt does aptitude upgrade all the out of date packages?
<gordonjcp> rustler770: ftp is fundamentally broken
<gordonjcp> rustler770: to work properly, ftp needs to run a pretty much unauthenticated server as root with access to your entire filesystem - and that's just on the *client*
<rustler770> gordonjcp:webdav?
<gordonjcp> rustler770: what are you trying to do?
<aristidesfl> or only those who are part of the default repositories
<zykotick9> rustler770: webdav is waht i was thinking of, but couldn't remember ;)
<rustler770> share files with limited number of friends
<gordonjcp> rustler770: do they need easy access to put files on the server?
<rustler770> I have server why not use it
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: yes, you can do it with full-upgrade
<gordonjcp> rustler770: a not particularly easy but fun method would be to run a private torrent tracker
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: or more "safe" with safe-upgrade
<rustler770> gordonjcp: need easy for non-geek friends
<aristidesfl> blackshirt what's the difference
<gordonjcp> rustler770: do they need to upload files?
<zoktar> im looking for a nice way to view apt history, some sort of frontend. anyone know one?. basically for backtracking purposes, when i need to manually remove packages one by one.
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: they difference on default behaviour
<rustler770> gorfonjcp:would like capability
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: less /var/log/dpkg.log
<gordonjcp> rustler770: give webdav a shot but do it over https
<aristidesfl> blackshirt what's the difference between an upgrade and a full-upgrade
<rustler770> gordonjcp:more research
<gordonjcp> rustler770: yes indeed
<gordonjcp> rustler770: keep those packets safe!
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: hold youir PgDn button and the end lines are the most recent aditions
<rustler770> gordonjcp:never ending...
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: i thin you shoudl read the aptitude manual ...
<gordonjcp> rustler770: you could set up a VPN and just have them VPN into your Samba server ;-)
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: more clear
<zoktar> ActionParsnip, aye, but i was hoping for some sort of gui that makes things easyer to read, and perhaps some more functionality.
<rustler770> gorndonjcp:even more complicated
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: did you try install vsftpd the other day and run into issues?  i was counting you (or someone else in the channel) a 3rd person with issues ;)
<trism> zykotick9: I think it was dr_willis
<zykotick9> trism: thanks.  ActionParsnip sorry, wrong person.
<aristidesfl> blackshirt there is no mention of the upgrade command
<morbid> The blue light is now on...but it does not load a list of wireless connections.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not used it, i use SFTP via openssh-server
<zykotick9> trism: do you remember that issue?  i remember an unrelated TLA being the issue, but all i can think of is PAM.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: SSH ftw ;)
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: could read the file with gedit....
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: lots, people need to let FTP die
<trism> zoktar: software-center has a history section, click the history button at the top
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: are you sure ? read this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/aptitude.8.html
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: look at safe-upgarade or full-upgrade command
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: you could grep and awk the log file to get the installed packages from a particulart date, very powerful
<aristidesfl> blackshirt yes, what about them?
<aristidesfl> no mention of upgrade
<_Tristan> Hello. Using gnome 3 and have important things encrypted with encfs. How can I unlock them on login? I've tried gnome-encfs but it does nothing.
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -n 10 | awk {'print $5'}    shows the last 5 installed packages for example
<trism> zykotick9: something about /etc/vsftpd.conf pam_service_name=vsftpd -> pam_service_name=ftp to fix ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1257003/ ) I think
<zoktar> trism, software center does not appear to read all of dpkg.log, looks to me that its history is based opon software and related packages installed from the center alone.
<i7c> what's the difference between ; and && in bash? cd asdf;ls  or cd asdf && ls do just the same?
<trism> zoktar: not sure that is true, I never use software-center and it has everything here
<zykotick9> lol, ActionParsnip i was just wondering if dpkg was the best log to still search on ubuntu ;)  thanks.
<dr_willis> i7c:  && runs if the first command succesds,, if it fails. it dont run the 2nd command
<zoktar> ActionParsnip, yeah, might have to go that route. i do find it kind of silly there is no simple dpkg history reader.
<zykotick9> trism: PAM ;) i guess i wasn't far off
<trism> zoktar: usually I just use /var/log/apt/history.log and a bit of vim-foo
<i7c> dr_willis: thanksss!
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: there is, its a text file so you can use gedit
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: upgrade was refers to safe-upgrade to compatibility use
<aristidesfl> blackshirt but there is no mention of that in the manual
<aristidesfl> anyway
<aristidesfl> thanks
<aristidesfl> :)
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: upgrade was "deprecated" under aptitude
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: if you familiar with apt-get, apt-get upgrade is comparable to aptitude --no-new-installs safe-upgrade.
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: on their default behaviour
<darkenvy> hey guys I really need help
<zoktar> trism, i think i might have been wrong, looks like does in fact read it all!.
<darkenvy> I have been in here several times but have not recieved help
<aristidesfl> blackshirt I do have a server where the grub menu pops up once in a while, how can I deal with that without having to manually press return?
<zoktar> ActionParsnip, Yeah a decent option. thanks
<dr_willis> darkenvy:  state the issue and see who can help.
<ActionParsnip> zoktar: today=`date +%Y-%m`;  grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log | grep $today | awk {'print $5'}      shows all packages install this month
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: you can change GRUB_TIMEOUT on /etc/default/grub to more little values (on seconds)
<darkenvy> Well I have this stuttering problem on my ubuntu12.04 . Back when I was on 10.10 I didnt have it
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: what is stuttering?
<darkenvy> video and audio will stutter for a few seconds. It seems the entire computer stutters. idk.
<darkenvy> it takes the last 1/4 of a second and loops it 5-6 times
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: tried unity2D  session?
<darkenvy> so watching video is aggrovating! All I can do it listen to dubstep because I dont notice it then
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: and then rerun update-grub2
<darkenvy> unity? gross!
<darkenvy> oh sorry I'm a gnome fan
<darkenvy> :P
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: ok what session are you using?
<darkenvy> gnome3
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: Unity is a shell for gnome
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: Unity doesn't replace gnome
<darkenvy> I thought unity was its own new thing
<dr_willis> try a very light window manager/desktop as a test darkenvy  see if its somthing related to system load.
<darkenvy> Hey you and I have spoke before Actionparsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: yes, ubuntu 12.04 uses Gnome 3.4 with unity as the default shell
<dr_willis> darkenvy:  what is your video card? and sound card and system specs?
<darkenvy> well its odd because before I had no issues on 10.10
<darkenvy> well ACTUALLY
<delinquentme> whats the meaning of the acronym du??
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  disk ussage.
<darkenvy> I upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04 but had OTHER issues so I did a clean re-install. I DID NOT have this issue before on this same hardware
<delinquentme> dr_willis, <3
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: what CPU, video card and RAM amount are you using?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: re: install logs.  not sure what the status of your /var/log/dpkg.log.FOO is, but mine has some .gz files, which prevents catting wildcards from working (due to the binary file output to terminal).  so the best i could come up with was "zcat /var/log/dpkg.log.*" which give a nice chronological output of package installations.  suitable for greping as well ;)
<aristidesfl> blackshirt the timeout was set to 10, but it was wanting indefinitely
<darkenvy> i7, 9800GTX, built in sound
<AgentHex> Hi, guys. How do I blacklist vesafb?
<darkenvy> nvidia chipset
<dr_willis> !blacklist > AgentHex
<ubottu> AgentHex, please see my private message
<dr_willis> darkenvy:  you did install the nvidia drivers?
<darkenvy> yes
<darkenvy> I have full 3D acceleration
<darkenvy> its happened since day 1 but I needed to keep working
<darkenvy> but as I have said, ive been on 12.04 before from when I upgraded from 10.10 however I didnt have this issue
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: there are some older ones I guess but the newer stuff is in /var/log/dpkg.log
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: for me, that was all REALLY new ;)
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: what version of the nvidia driver do you use?
 * morbid is still having issues with my wireless connection.  Blue light is now on....but still the option for viewing the connections is grayed out.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: doh, perhaps zcat is failing on the non-gz file :(  forget my previous idea!
<ActionParsnip> darkenvy: does the system use hybrid video chips?
<johnzilla> hello!
<darkenvy> hybrid video chips?
<johnzilla> i been stuck 3days now.. im trying to install oracle java 6.35? any help plz
<morbid> Wireless issue...need help.
<darkenvy> Actionparsnip, you think its video driver related? What is the command to open the "additional drivers" window? I always forget what that is
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: in my case, the logs had just divided, so the current /var/log/dpkg.log was VERY short, and the /var/log/dpkg.log.1 had interesting information.  cut catting only the non-gz files is a drag, i might figure it out someday ;)
<dr_willis> darkenvy:  jockey-gtk
<darkenvy> thats it!
<darkenvy> okay guys, if I leave and try these things (it will take time to test) will you remember me? :)
<morbid> Zykotic9 any new suggestions for the wireless issue?
<zykotick9> morbid: see "/msg ubottu tab", typing z - y - k - o - t - i - c - k - 9 is a MAJOR pain, you don't have to.  FYI you didn't even highlight me ;)
<zykotick9> morbid: but no suggestions or wireless no.
<blackshirt> aristidesfl: you can change it to 0 if you want
<Krasus> hey, anyone got a image that shows most of useful linux termina cmd? I would like to make it a poster at my desk :)
<crazydip> i uploaded a <source.changes> via dput to launchpad PPA with "success" but I see no mention of it on the page. How can I check the status of the PPA builds?
<morbid> Ah...is this what you mean by highlighting you?
<morbid> Nope
<morbid> I don't get it.
<jrib> morbid: type 'z' then press tab
<zykotick9> morbid: actually use "tab" "tab" until you get the nick you want.  or "zyk<tab>" type thing.
<morbid> oh
<morbid> hmm
<morbid> zykotick9, better?
<zykotick9> morbid: ;) nice!
<morbid> zykotick9, So, no more information on wireless?
<zykotick9> morbid: what card, was issue.
<zykotick9> morbid: sorry. i scrolled back.
<zykotick9> morbid: so does N-M see network now?
<morbid> zykotick9, It just will not allow me to see the wireless connections.  I tried rebooting back into windows and enabling it...which got the blue light going when i came back...but still no wireless.
<morbid> Years back I had ubuntu on here and id not have the issue ....I think.
<zykotick9> morbid: means nothing.
<morbid> zykotick9, What does?
<zykotick9> morbid: what card is it try "lspci | grep -i wireless" and/or "lspci | grep -i network" and paste ONLY your wireless hardware, should be 1 line.
<zykotick9> morbid: using an earlier version of ubuntu and hardware working, now it doesn't.
<ActionParsnip> morbid: what wifi chip?
<zykotick9> morbid: use lsusb if above doesn't work.
<ActionParsnip> morbid: also try:  sudo lshw -C network
<aristidesfl> blackshirt I don't want 0, 10 would be fine, but it is infinte
<bluecrow> is there nay easy way to setup a pop3 mail server on ubuntu? like a gui frontend?
<delinquentme> when using rsync ... what does this mean: skipping non-regular file "yieldspeciescounty_id/5-96-7.png" ??
<delinquentme> non-regular file??
<delinquentme> nm@!
<ghost88> is there a repo for ghc-7.6.1 on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> ghost88: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ghc
<ghost88> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<morbid> zykotick9, 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> ghost88: duckduckgo has a bang for PPA searching, makes things fast
<blackshirt> !b43 | morbid
<ubottu> morbid: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trond-> for some reason when mounting a shared folder (virtualbox) it comes up as root:root, even though I am changing to another user... what am I doing wrong? mount -t vboxsf /mnt/point
<ActionParsnip> trond-: add:  -o rw,user,uid=1000
<morbid> Thanks.  gone
<ghost88> ActionParsnip: all the PPAs with ghc have an even *older* version than 7.4.1, which is the version my ubuntu (12.04) comes with :S
<ghost88> I expected, since ubuntu is the most popular distro, someone would be using the new ghc which was released last month! ppa's seem unreliable. many are years old
<ActionParsnip> ghost88: those are the launchpad PPAs, you could contact a ppa maintainer or 2 to see if they are interested in packaging the newer version
<ghost88> in that case i will compile it myself, and maybe even make my own ppa, which will probably never be updated again, lol.
<zykotick9> ghost88: you should examing HOW ubuntu releases work.  after a release, package don't ususally get upgraded.
<ghost88> zykotick9: hmm i see. i shouldn't think of it like gentoo. I was thinking of PPA's as the same thing as Gentoo overlays. But that's obviously not the case!
<ghost88> i'm content with ghc 7.4.1, then :^)
<zykotick9> ghost88: gentoo is rolling, ubuntu is NOT
<ghost88> I see
<zykotick9> ghost88: you do understand that PPA software/issues aren't supported here either right?  see "/msg ubottu ppa" for details
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: sure they get updated, I get new packages daily
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: security updates yes, version updates no.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: same version, MOSTLY.  there are some exceptions.
<bluecrow>  im using a usb modem for th einternet, and wondering could the outside world access my web server at localhost?
<zykotick9> bluecrow: via-localhost impossible
<zykotick9> bluecrow: via-localhost s/impossible/very improbably/  (not directly! is the re-statement)
<bluecrow> well, if I install the webserver, is there anyway it can be accessed?
<zykotick9> bluecrow: don't open/forward port 80 from your firewall.
<ghost88> I guess I expected there would be just one "Ubuntu Haskell" PPA, maintained by a handful of haskell programmers who use GHC on Ubuntu.
<bluecrow> then what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> bluecrow: yes, all they need is your WAN IP
<silverarrow> hi, does anyone have RLT8187 or realtek 3070 chipset for wireless?
<brightsparks> I'm trying out xfburn but it doesn't seem to offer the option of later adding files to a previously created list on a cd-rw disc. Bit disappointing. Or does it? Anyone know failing that is there a disc burning program that will allow me to do this?
<ActionParsnip> bluecrow: go to www.ipchicken.com   and it will give you your WAN IP. Get them to connect to that via HTTP and they will see the web page
<bluecrow> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<bluecrow> so my public IP is really called a WAN ip.
<zykotick9> brightsparks: did you leave the session open?  you need too, inorder to add "more" to a cd.
<ledah> does kubuntu has a bug with the .fonts folder?
<bluecrow> its ppp0
<silverarrow> brightsparks: I had trouble with burning bootable iso, but when I figured out I had to choose sao/dao manually, then it was all right
<zykotick9> brightsparks: there is another option, making a cdrw more like a floppy disk, but i don't know ANYTHING about that!  i know it involves "formatting" the cdrw...
<silverarrow> brightsparks: yeah, brasero does, I am almost sure
<brightsparks> zykotick9: I didn't see any option to leave the session open.
<zykotick9> brightsparks: it's no a typical option!  it mean most players can't use the cd until it's closed.
<foobArrr> can I somehow map gnome3's activities overview to a mouse button?
<brightsparks> silverarrow: that sao/dao option seems interesting-I think it gives that choice...
<ActionParsnip> bluecrow: you just need the IP, the interface isnt important when accessed from outside
<brightsparks> zykotick9: er what?
<zykotick9> brightsparks: if you closed the session the sao/dap isn't gonna help... just sayin'
<silverarrow> brightsparks: I`m not that into it, but it has to be session in one, or track in one or something to have the rw funtion
<brightsparks> zykotick9: ok
<zykotick9> brightsparks: sessionatonce/diskatonce - i'm familiar with tac (trackatonce) and dao (diskatonce).
<silverarrow> xfburn doesn`t give the option of closed session like other burners do I think
<brightsparks> silverarrow: you mean an open session?
<silverarrow> brightsparks: I could test it
<brightsparks> silverarrow: but will you? ha ha ha
<brightsparks> silverarrow: lol seriously no please do
<zykotick9> brightsparks: you could copy the cdrw contents to your HD, add the files you want.  clear the cdrw and copy it back, with an open session, if you want to add more files.
<silverarrow> yeah, I could
<Vlakoff> hi
<silverarrow> brightsparks: I am promising to much, I am out of cd-rw, only cd-r
<bluecrow> after I install LAMP, will I have to make any changes so people can connect from outisde?
<zykotick9> brightsparks: fyi, you still can't update files, only add new.
<brightsparks> zykotick9: er copy the files from the disc to the hard drive add the additional files and then blank and burn them all on to the disc again-is that what you said?
<zykotick9> bluecrow: forward ports / open firewall type stuff.  usually done in a router.
<Vlakoff> anyone here knows blogmarks?
<bluecrow> zykotick9: I don't use a router though.
<zykotick9> brightsparks: yup, that sounds like my suggestion.
<bluecrow> i use a usb modem ppp0
<bluecrow> its installing lamp now.
<brightsparks> zykotick9: ha ha ha I wouldn't sell many cd burning programs if that's all they could do! ha ha ha
<zykotick9> bluecrow: if you're directly connected i don't want to suggest anything.  do you run a firewall on your box?  if not, i'd guess it would be open with you external IP.
<bluecrow> i dont use a firewall, no. i use a usb modem.
<zykotick9> brightsparks: sell free software or propritary software?
<brightsparks> zykotick9: I want to be able to add and remove files from my burned cd or dvd as is possible with say Nero.
<brightsparks> silverarrow: thanks anyway
<zykotick9> brightsparks: best of luck.  i won't see your posts further.  enjoy ubuntu.
<bluecrow> zykotick9: can you test ir for me? I xan connect to it.
<brightsparks> zykotick9: thank you
<zykotick9> bluecrow: no sorry.  don't ask the channel to "test" for you probably NOT a good idea.
<bluecrow> zykotick9: I dialled you.
#ubuntu 2012-10-05
<bluecrow> tha was easy, didn't need to do anything. at all, just install it.
<silverarrow> anyone with usb wireless that doesn`t work very well?
<zykotick9> bluecrow: see "/msg ubottu pm" for why that isn't so cool.  i'm one of those people that consider it rude ;)
<bluecrow> i have usb wireless, its great here. silverarrow lol
<zykotick9> bluecrow: installing a service should both start it, and add it to default boot.
<tryingUbuntu> Little help please.. obviously my internet connection is fine but update manager tells me to check it??             http://pastebin.com/2YVkAqTY
<bluecrow> okay.
<silverarrow> bluecrow: yeah, I am having trouble with two, RTL8187, driver issues I think, because they work fine in windows
<tryingUbuntu> a little more information...     failed to download repository information         http://pastebin.com/2YVkAqTY
<harrismrubin_> how do i install python
<ledah> how do i share files between two kubuntu machines???
<zykotick9> !info python | harrismrubin_ it already should be installed?
<ubottu> harrismrubin_ it already should be installed?: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<harrismrubin_> how do i find it then
<tryingUbuntu> harrismrubin   use software center     put python in the search field and install
<zykotick9> harrismrubin_: "whereis python" in a terminal
<zykotick9> tryingUbuntu: python isn't an optional package, it should already be there.
<harrismrubin_> how do i open the app
<Masterplan_> hi
<Masterplan_> I am new to Ubuntu
<harrismrubin_> Masterplan,  you will love it
<ghost88> ^_^
<harrismrubin_> masterplan ps
<harrismrubin_> zykotick9,  how do i open python
<OerHeks> harrismrubin_, python <name.py>
<zykotick9> harrismrubin_: type "python"
<tryingUbuntu> Sorry, i got disconnected somehow...   any help for the updating issue.. telling me to check my internet connectionn when updating.     http://pastebin.com/2YVkAqTY
<harrismrubin_> harrismrubin@harrismrubin-HP-Pavilion-dv6000-RP296UA-ABA:~$ python
<harrismrubin_> Python 2.7.3 (default, Aug  1 2012, 05:16:07)
<harrismrubin_> [GCC 4.6.3] on linux2
<harrismrubin_> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<harrismrubin_> >>>
<FloodBot1> harrismrubin_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Masterplan> thanks guys
<terminhell> oh hai
<zykotick9> harrismrubin_: that's python have fun.  see "/msg ubottu paste" before pasting anything into the channel again.
<harrismrubin_> how do i type code
<harrismrubin_> in it
<tryingUbuntu> harrismrubin    open a terminal and type      man python
<eGeeked> having problems
<Masterplan> I am having trouble with the built in wireless adapter
<Masterplan> it wont activate
<Masterplan> :(
<eGeeked> Ubuntu won't recognize 3 hdd in my server
<eGeeked> BIOS maybe?
<Masterplan> its an Intel Wireless Pro 2200BG
<Masterplan> the bios has the device activeted
<tryingUbuntu> harrismrubin    I think I would ask google that question..   maybe google      coding in linux terminal and watch a few videos
<harrismrubin_> Masterplan,  run lspci | grep Network in terminal
<eGeeked> any suggestions on how my BIOS should look for these HDD's I have a BIOStar mobo
<harrismrubin_> i need to get python to write code
<zykotick9> harrismrubin_: sidenote i find giving all grep instructions with -i "case INsensitive" cuts down on issues, where people don't know the N is essential.
<eGeeked> Can someone helkp me with a HDD problem? Greatly appreciated
<OerHeks> eGeekend check if the HDD's really are invisible, run " sudo fdisk -L "  in terminal
<harrismrubin_> how do i get python code
<eGeeked> I did
<eGeeked> they dont show
<eGeeked> I used lowercase L though
<eGeeked> but also tried 3 other ways
<OerHeks> correct, -l
<wilee-nilee> !enter > eGeeked
<ubottu> eGeeked, please see my private message
<eGeeked> My apologies
<OerHeks> eGeeked, did you install them yourself ?
<harrismrubin_> who uses python here to write code
<eGeeked> OerHeks, I just converted my windows server to linux
<Crowey> can someone help me I keep getting the error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I install ubuntu
<Hatori> egeeked, are you using raid?
<zykotick9> harrismrubin_: we have establish you have python installed.  thus the ubuntu end of support is over.  try using alis ("/msg ubottu alis for deatils) to find a python channel.
<Hatori> crowey, what disk type are you using ? Sata ? Raid?
<eGeeked> This is my media server, I was tired of the bulky Windows. I have 1 boot SSD (works fine) and 3 2 TB HDD not in RAID
<eGeeked> SATA
<harrismrubin_> i need to open python to write code
<Crowey> sata I believe
<OerHeks> eGeeked, does Gparted see them?
<eGeeked> What is that?
<OerHeks> gnome gui for parted
<eGeeked> When I ran the installer the only drive visible was the SSD
<Hatori> egeekend, i think shouldn't be the problems, linux works well with sata devices
<eGeeked> I couldn't find the drives at all when going through gnome
<harrismrubin_> open python to write code
<OerHeks> eGeeked, you started about the bios, check if the controller is off raid
<zykotick9> Hatori: depends if that SATA is connected to fake-RAID ;)
<eGeeked> Raid is not on
<Crowey> I try installing from a  disk or usb and i keep getting the same error even if I choose to try it before installing
<eGeeked> It was originally - then I reformatted and removed. but that was months ago
<zykotick9> eGeeked: jbod?
<reineskye25_> can someone help me? im experiencing color problems after installing ubuntu in my sony vaio laptop
<reineskye25_> the color/background light is bluish,
<Hatori> zykotick9, thats special case i think :d
<eGeeked> I also tried turning off dmraid but it stated no raids found
<eGeeked> I am booting back up now - leaving BIOS
<zykotick9> Hatori: i believe these drives probably are still wooked up to some MB RAID setup.  good luck.
<OerHeks> oke, then Gparted should see 2 tb discs
<reineskye25_> someone knows a solution for my problem?? can someone help me? im experiencing color problems after installing ubuntu in my sony vaio laptop the color/background light is bluish,
<Crowey> can someone help me I keep getting the error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I try to boot to ubuntu
<harrismrubin_> print "hello"
<zykotick9> reineskye25_: bluish always, or in online video?
<eGeeked> I am new to linux - jbod?
<harrismrubin_> how do i get Python Programming with IDLE
<eGeeked> I will check that OerHeks
<reineskye25_> zykotick9: always sir. it really hurts my eyes
<zykotick9> eGeeked: raid term for "Just a Bunch Of Disks"
<zykotick9> reineskye25_: no idea, good luck.
<eGeeked> I understand that
<eGeeked> I work in IT just not a lot with Linux
<eGeeked> Got ya - had to reread :) thanks
<eGeeked> How do I run gparted I am not finding it
<eGeeked> had to  install nvm
<Crowey> can someone help me I keep getting the error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I try to boot to ubuntu
<eGeeked> gparted shows only the SSD
<zykotick9> eGeeked: are your HDs connected to the SATA RAID connector on your MB or the regular SATA connectors?
<eGeeked> They are connected to the regular connectors - I don't believe there was any special ones
<Hatori> wkmg/
<harrismrubin_> how do i make a program in python
<zykotick9> eGeeked: are they larger then 2TB?
<eGeeked> They are 2tb
<zykotick9> eGeeked: umm, then fdisk might not show them, you need parted
<zykotick9> eGeeked: i haven't broken the 2TB limit myself.
<eGeeked> I am using gparted
<eGeeked> But they don't show in there
<zykotick9> eGeeked: good lcuk.  i'll be watching your issue with interest, but don't have anything to contribute.
<eGeeked> :( ok thanks
<foobArrr> I'm using an USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/    any ideas?
<IDWMaster> Hi
<ahmedipa> hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> foobArrr: what does: status -71   mean?
<ahmedipa> I have question regarding partition
<IDWMaster> I'm having graphics driver issues with the Intel GMA3600
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: ask away
<IDWMaster> I can't install the driver package from the repository
<ahmedipa> I faced problem with low space
<IDWMaster> Unmet dependencies
<ahmedipa> as this screen shot
<IDWMaster> cedarview-drm
<ahmedipa> http://dc617.4shared.com/img/AknwOMej/s7/0.6561522075578229/low-disk-space.png
<IDWMaster> xserver-xorg-core
<IDWMaster> xorg-video-abi-11
<ahmedipa> http://dc588.4shared.com/img/Lm8a_s_o/s3/0.11715805144359082/disk-usage-analyzer.png
<IDWMaster> I'm running a 64-bit installation of Ubuntu 12.04
<ahmedipa> I have installed                 gparted
<ahmedipa> http://dc588.4shared.com/img/6K0IZW3R/s7/0.6463969188540438/gparted.png
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: did you try to clear space, especially by removing old kernels?
<ahmedipa> I feel that partition become complex
<ahmedipa> I think it should be 3 partition
<ahmedipa> 1- for windows 7
<ahmedipa> 2- for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: that looks like a right mess
<ahmedipa> 3- for my files ( video - documents )
<IDWMaster> Ah
<IDWMaster> Seriously! No 64-bit driver!
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: plus you set 25Gb for / and 1.6Gb for /home
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: which is really ass about face
<ahmedipa> ActionParsnip: I did not try to clear
<IDWMaster> Is there any place to get 64-bit drivers?
<ahmedipa> I don't want to lose any data any operation system
<reuf> i have an image of 92x92px, and i need to resize it to 90x90px - how to with imagemagic?
<IDWMaster> For the GMA3600
<ahmedipa> either windows 7 or ubuntu
<IDWMaster> I have a GMA3600 GPU and no drivers!
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: plus about 1.5Gb for nothing in between (sda6 and sda7)
<IDWMaster> Drivers apparently only support 32-bit OSs
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: will you please quit hammering enter after every 3rd word
<ahmedipa> I got confuse regarding sdas
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: it makes your question near-impossible to read
<eGeeked> Just tried going back in to theinstaller to see if the other drives would show
<eGeeked> I got nothing. This is pretty frustrating ha
<ahmedipa> it is so diffrent from windows
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: I would reinstall the OS and get rid of all the Linux partitions and make fresh, you can keep sda9 if you want
<ahmedipa> It should be ( C:  , D:  , E:   , F:   , G:  )
<IDWMaster> My question is: How can I get 64-bit drivers for Ubuntu for the Intel GMA3600 chipset?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'm very happy i didn't see ahmedipa's post and/or paste ;)  and "ass before face" i was trying to think of a police alternative, all i could think of was "cart infront of horse" but that's not good ;)
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: its not hard, just different
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: back to front is mor pc
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: sda1 to sda4 will be primary partitions, if you need more you need an extended partition. You will then have what you have; 3 primary partitions (sda1 to 3) then sda4 is the extended. the higher numbers therin are the logical partitions)
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: nothing tricky
<Crowey> can someone help me I keep getting the error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I try to boot to ubuntu
<ahmedipa> I think that you got full idea about my partitions
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: yes, just baffled why you have sda6 and sda7   what are they for?
<ahmedipa> because there are a lot of partition
<deadmund> ha
<ahmedipa> I just know that sda 2 ( for windows 7 )
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: ok but what are sda6 and sd7 for?
<ahmedipa> why you have sda6 and sda7   what are they for? I don't know I don't remember
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: ok then I suggest you boot to liveCD and delete them, you can then resize your /home partition into the free space and get an extra 1.5Gb space
<eGeeked> zyko! I got 1 of them to show!
<eGeeked> NVM GOT THEM ALL
<eGeeked> ha
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: personally I'd jkust reinstall, deleteing all Linux partitions and installing with  1xRAM amount for swap and the rest for /.
<ahmedipa> I know just  sda 2 for windows 7
<ahmedipa> do you mean that u advice me to delete linux and install it again
<IDWMaster> Hmm. The one thing Ubuntu needs is a bigger lobby at Intel and GPU companies.
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: you will also be able to use the 30Gb of space you have unallocated (no idea why)
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: basically its a mess
<zykotick9> eGeeked: nice!  (see "/msg ubottu tab" for info on how to highlight me easily)
<systems7> how do i add something to cron?
<systems7> someone please help me?
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: obviously run a full backup of your /home partition to keep current settings etc
<jrib> !cron | systems7
<ubottu> systems7: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<ActionParsnip> systems7: do you use a desktop UI?
<acu> hey guys - how can I configure two different VGA cards (one made by ATI [built in MB] the other one is a NVIDIA - ?
<Dandude159> im having a problem getting su
<ahmedipa> sda3 this is for my files ( in windows called E://)
<jrib> !sudo | Dandude159
<ubottu> Dandude159: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<systems7> yes i do
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: the windows partitions aren't interesting to us
<Crowey> can someone help me I keep getting the error Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) when I try to boot to ubuntu
<Dandude159> oh its su?
<jrib> Dandude159: I don't know what you mean by "oh its su?"
<ActionParsnip> systems7: you can use gnome-schedule as a GUI to cron, or run:  gksudo gnome-schedule    to cron as root
<Dandude159> oh its not su excuse me
<ahmedipa> I have windows 7 for many years
<Dandude159> im used to androd
<zykotick9> acu: fyi i've heard of issues trying to get 3d working on an ati and nvidia at the same time.  i guess there kerenel drivers don't co-operate very well (or at all).
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: again, not useful to the situation
<systems7> i have to run this command 'sudo modprobe b43' every time i boot up to get my wireless working
<Dandude159> so lets say i want to do the usb boot of chrome os
<systems7> how do i add this to cron?
<Hatori> system7, add it to /etc/modules
<systems7> what would i have to type in terminal
<systems7> hatori
<systems7> how
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: you made an extended partition but you made all kinds of dumb partitions for random things and hav e a real mess
<ahmedipa> and I have installed ubuntu to use it instead of windows in future
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: do you use the sda9 NTFS partition for anything?
<systems7> how do i add something to /etc/modules/?
<ahmedipa> no it is empty partition
<Hatori> system7, are you familiar with issuing command in terminal?
<zykotick9> systems7: see systems7 answer for sure.  don't use cron for that.
<deadmund> systems7: you open the file and write what you want in there.  It's just text.
<systems7> no
<ahmedipa> can I extend partition to marge sda9
<Hatori> system7, :d
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: then this is really easy, delete all partitions from sda5 and up in liveCD then install to the freed space. You will have a lot more freedom
<Hatori> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<rmiller90> Um, I have no idea how this works but I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 64 bit .iso off a flash drive and I my comp hangs up about here: http://i.imgur.com/nWjQo.jpg
<zykotick9> systems7: sorry see Hatori answer ;)  my bad.  sorry Hatori.
<ahmedipa> aha
<Hatori> !cli | system7
<ubottu> system7: please see above
<eGeeked> zyko Do I have to format them to mount them?
<systems7> !cli
<systems7> can i edit modules with nano?
<Hatori> zykotick9, no problemo :d
<systems7> and add the line in there?
<ahmedipa> may you give me special video to learn me how to install in best way and how to delete it in best way
 * `Nano_ hides
<deadmund> systems7: sure
<ahmedipa> ??
<ActionParsnip> systems7: sure, or use:  echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<rmiller90> anyone?
<zykotick9> eGeeked: are you talking to me?  if so, use TAB key to get my nick right.  it will highlight me then.
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: use gparted in liveCD and you can delete them there, no need for a video for that
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: the partitions have keys next to them as they are mounted and in use, the liveCD will free up the partitions
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: errors to /dev/null nice ;)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: actually, that's output?!?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: tee outputs to the stdout as well as the file, its just neater
<systems7> lemme restart and see if it works
<rmiller90> srsly who should i ask about this particular issue?
<systems7> thanks action parsnip and hatori im gonna tset it snow
<rmiller90> annnyone is this clusterfuck want to take a shot at this?
<ahmedipa> ActionParsnip: I have already installed gparted
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: once you remove the partitions, run the installer
<jrib> rmiller90: please mind your language
<rmiller90> *ok face*
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: nice.  tee is something i know "almost" nothing about, excupt when you want sudo redirection you NEED to use it ;)
<dr_willis> rmiller90:  how did you make the usb? did you verify the iso file's md5sum?
<eGeeked> zykotick9 do I have to reformat the drives to get them to mount?
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: installed gparted in the liveCD desktop?
<zykotick9> eGeeked: nice ;)
<dr_willis> eGeeked:  a partion needs to have a formated filesystem in order to have a filesystem to mount...
<ahmedipa> I installed it by terminal
<rmiller90> holddr_willis i used a program hold on
<zykotick9> eGeeked: do you have data on there that you "care about"?
<eGeeked> zykotick9 I will get there
<systems7> it worked guys!
<systems7> thanks so much1
<rmiller90> Universal USB Installer
<eGeeked> zykotick9 yes - It is my media server I have 400 some movies currently loaded
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: tee will put the text in the file on it's own (similar to >)  tee -a adds to the file, like >>
<systems7> i did the command line that action told me to add it to the modules
<systems7> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: yes, but in the liveCD desktop?
<dr_willis> rmiller90:   did you verify the iso file's md5sum?
<zykotick9> eGeeked: then i'm out.  good luck.  i don't want to lead you astray!
<eGeeked> zykotick9 HA
<rmiller90> I'm a newb. I have no idea what that means
<ahmedipa> what do you mean by live cd
<ahmedipa> I don't have CD
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i know what tee is.  i've just never come across a "use case" myself ;)  thanks man!
<rmiller90> =/
<ahmedipa> I have usb flash to install ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: the CD (or USB) you boot to to install the OS.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ahh, its because sudo doesn't rraverse redirection. I use it a lot
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: then you will need to use that. Make sure you backup what you need first before you start
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i loved the timing of my pm vs your public statement ;) hilarious
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: zing
<ahmedipa> note// I installed ubuntu on sda5
<ahmedipa> and I got surprise why there are many partition
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: doesn't matter, its all going to go.
<dr_willis> !md5 > rmiller90
<ubottu> rmiller90, please see my private message
<ahmedipa> as I understand that I have first using gparted to delete for example
<rmiller90> <ubottu> ok. also am i doin the taggy thingy right?
<rmiller90> oh god i'm such a newb
<ahmedipa> sda7
<ahmedipa> and sda 6
<ActionParsnip> ahmedipa: 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9
<eGeeked> zykotick9 that plan is to boot from disk - run live - attempt to copy files over to 1 drive - format the others -move data back and format last drive
<xubuntu> Hi
<xubuntu> hello there =
<Guest82312> hey guyys
<Guest82312> helo ?
<Guest82312> im installing xubuntu
<arkanabar> well, I just upgraded from ATI 4670 to nVidia GT 630.  I'd uninstalled fglrx w/ Jockey, same way I'd installed it, but Jockey can't find any drivers for the new card.
<zykotick9> eGeeked: are you now 100% sure, you can format the drives in ubuntu without issue?  be sure you have a backup of data (confirmed working) before you start.  i'm not a master at hd/partition detection anymore - did you get better advise from someone else-if so i'd recommend it?!  good luck man.
<dr_willis> I find its worth  it to keep your hard drive partioning schemes as simple as possible. ;)
<eGeeked> zykotick9 google
<eGeeked> zykotick9 I just rebooted without doing anything and it mounted the drives - Its a Christmas miracle
<zykotick9> eGeeked: nice.
<tanath> anyone know why ubuntu would be slower than xp?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: config
<tanath> ActionParsnip, elaborate?
<arkanabar> any ideas, anyone?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: the configuration of each OS wuill directly affect performance
<yekoms> tanath, explain slower.
<yekoms> tanath, disable ALL eye candy and reload X and see if it improves.
<tanath> linux was horribly laggy at times. xp not
<yekoms> you prob hit a load spike.
<tanath> it's frequent though, and always slow
<yekoms> how old is this computer?
<tanath> like added a list of wallpapers to xfce list and it lagged for a couple mins
<tanath> yekoms, it's an old comp. p4, 1gb ram
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: what CPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> tanath: how much RAM does the system have?
<tanath> ActionParsnip, <tanath> yekoms, it's an old comp. p4, 1gb ram
<tanath> not sure which vid card was in it
<ActionParsnip> tanath: if you run: lspci | grep -i vga    you will see
<tanath> it's a roommate's comp, so i don't have access to it right now. just curious if this is typical really
<eGeeked> How can I tell if a program is running?
<ActionParsnip> eGeeked: ps -ef | grep name
<yekoms> what is -e?
<tanath> i alias 'ps -ef | grep' to psg
<tanath> yekoms, man ps
<tanath>  / to search
<yekoms> i use ps ax|grep name
<arkanabar> just uninstalled fglrx & amdcccle, then swapped Radeon 4670 out for EVGA nVidia GT 630.  Purged ATI drivers per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection?action=show&redirect=X%2FTroubleshooting%2FFglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch -- can't install nVidia drivers.
<yekoms> or pgrep name
<eGeeked> Thank you much
<tanath> yekoms, that syntax is deprecated, iirc
<yekoms> uhm, i dont see how -a = all.
<yekoms> ps x|grep name incase you dont want -all
<tanath> er, sorry, it's bsd syntax for compatibility
<yekoms> it works on bsd or linux.
<BarkingFish> Morning guys - have you seen the news from adobe? We're losing access to Adobe Flashplayer, apparently.
<tanath>        -a     Select all processes except both session leaders (see getsid(2)) and processes not associated with a terminal.
<yekoms> is that any different then ALL ?
<eGeeked> Thanks yekoms
<yekoms> welcome eGeeked
<tanath>        -A     Select all processes.  Identical to -e.
<BarkingFish> This message is plastered up on adobe's website:  "NOTE: Adobe Flash Player 11.2 will be the last version to target Linux as a supported platform. Adobe will continue to provide security backports to Flash Player 11.2 for Linux."
<yekoms> black@blackness:~/eggdrop$ ps xA
<yekoms> ERROR: Unsupported option (BSD syntax)
<yekoms> tanath, what manpage are you reading?
<tanath> yekoms, ps
<yekoms> not on ubuntu.
<yekoms> i dont have -A
<tanath> i'm on arch
<tanath> you sure? search?
<yekoms> omg, i cant believe A requires -
<yekoms> has to be done ps -A x, not ps Ax
<yekoms> tanath, ps --help|grep "-A" is what i did.
<yekoms> much faster then man ps, / search
<tanath> yekoms, --help is often different from man page
<yekoms> i really dont feel like writing the create section of my openvz eggdrop.
<tanath> yekoms, not for me. and once you're in man page it's easier to navigate for other things
<yekoms> help is the embedded manpage.
<Shay> some here linux developer ?
<tanath> yekoms, no
<arkanabar> Am I better off reinstalling in order to get the right video drivers to install?
<yekoms> we all develop ;P
<Shay> I looking for someone who is developer of Canonical
<tanath> arkanabar, did you specifiy why you can't?
<deadmund> Shay: they don't hang out in here
<Shay> @deadmund where can I find them ?
<arkanabar> I uninstalled fglrx, pulled my ATI 4670 GPU, installed nVidia GT 630.  Jockey can't find a driver for it.
<deadmund> Shay: IDK
<deadmund> arkanabar: jockey doesn't work well.  Use sudo lspci -k to see your driver.
<Shay>  /msg deadmund do you have any clue ? maybe android developers ?
<deadmund> IDK!
<deadmund> :)
<yekoms> idk = i dont know, shay
<yekoms> incase you didnt know. welp MW3 time ;)
<dr_willis> IDK what IDK means.. ;P
<Shay> don't kill me yet :P I'm looking for Ubuntu for android any chance where I find alpha builds ?
<yekoms> uhm, ask in android.
<dr_willis> Shay:  that dosent make a lot of sence.. unless you are refering to those ubuntu in a VM running on android...
<tanath> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<dr_willis> Shay:  or you mean reflashing an android device to run ubuntu...
<yekoms> android can support android?
<yekoms> damnit.
<yekoms> android can support vm ubuntu?
<yekoms> there!
<Shay> yes reflash device to run ubuntu
<arkanabar> deadmund, using nouveau.
<dr_willis> yekoms:  thats possible. ;)
<Shay> I know it's out there
<yekoms> Shay you'll need root first.
<Shay> I have root acess
<dr_willis> Shay:  and it will very very much depend on your device..
<deadmund> arkanabar: great, that's the open source driver.  There is a closed source one but you shouldn't switch to it unless you have some problem.
<yekoms> then you find the flash package for ubuntu, and use CM to flash that rom.
<yekoms> CM-Recovery.
<RealOpty> ubuntu on android isnt that exciting. had it on my tablet. was a pain in the ass to use lol
<Shay> I have Great device : Galaxy S3
<yekoms> warning: its known that ubuntu can destroy a android device.
<dr_willis> Shay  you are wanting to flash ubuntu to your Cell Phone?
<yekoms> yes dr_willis
<Shay> yes
<arkanabar> deadmund,  like, say, screen flicker and suboptimal screen resolution?
<tanath> installer link: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.zpwebsites.ubuntuinstall
<dr_willis> Shay:  You realize it may not be useable as a phone after that?
<yekoms> dr_willis, i dont think he cares.
<deadmund> arkanabar: pretty good reason.  What does xrandr say about your resolution?
<Shay> I realize the risk
<arkanabar> 1024x768, 60hz, which is native.
<tanath> Shay, ^ what you're looking for?
<deadmund> arkanabar: "native" ?
<Shay> Ubuntu that can be flashed on my galaxy S3 instead of android
<arkanabar> to the hitachi cm751 monitor I'm using.  But its max is 1600x1200.
<Shay> I realize the risks could you please tell me where can i find a guide of how to do it ?
<Shay> or just from where should I download the files ?
<dr_willis> first google hit for 'install ubuntu s3' --> http://www.androidauthority.com/galaxy-s3-ubuntu-installation-linux-97316/
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: -ef is the linux standard, ax is the BDS, not all ps's will use ax so its good to use the linux standard in linux (imho)
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: the ps man page shows you
<dr_willis> that may not be a native rom.. (readingit now)
<deadmund> arkanabar: Does xrandr list higher resolutions?
<arkanabar> nope.
<deadmund> arkanabar: please ping my name like I'm doing for you.
<yekoms> universal commands > restricted commands ... imho.
<Shay> I know this technique . this is with VNC
<Shay> this is not dangerous
<Shay> I was taking about
<arkanabar> 0.43 seconds.
<Shay> Ununtu by Canonical which create a dual boot on your device
<deadmund> arkanabar: Alright, try the nvidia driver.  Here is a list of packages.  See the ones that end in e.g. 173, 96, etc   ?
<dr_willis> Looks like at this time theres no 'ubuntu roms' to flash to a S3.
<arkanabar> one moment please.
<Shay> I know there's a verison hidden within the dev hands
<brightsparks> I'm running xfce desktop on ubuntu 12.04. When I type xfce4-panel in the terminal the system seems to really speed up? Anyone tell me why? Also when I checked in the package manager I don't seem to have xfce installed. Also how can I find out which version of xfce it is I have running as desktop?
<Shay> I have a friend who was the version I'm looking for
<ActionParsnip> yekoms: both work, but if you hit a ps without the bsd compatibility, you'll need to hit the man pages. If you are using linux I think its a better choice to use the linux standard
<Shay> for Galaxy S2
<Shay> :(
<arkanabar> deadmund,  I play WoW, so I need current -- earlier versions are not supported.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i'd say "ps aux" is both BSD/Unix is standard.  isn't gnu/linux a unix-like OS?  [AP, not for you] NOTE: it's "ps aux" not "ps -aux" (see 1st line error message if you use this)
<deadmund> arkanabar: alright (assuming you're right).  sudo apt-get purge noeavuou (however you spell that).  and then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current    then reboot
<tryingUbuntu> cannot connect the docky weather app...  I put the zip in the search field and it finds my town but nothing happens.. ? 0 Degrees     ????
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: the man page outlines it all :)
<ActionParsnip> deadmund: nouveau
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ssh / i forget / man ftw now ;)
<deadmund> ActionParsnip: that's it!
<deadmund> It's a bingo
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: or the man bang in ddg :)
<ActionParsnip> deadmund: oh man, not seen taht film in ages
<deadmund> :)
<kn0x> Hello all, I was wondering if I could get some advice about Ubuntu 12.04.1 server, NFS exporting an OCFS2  file system and system reboots (From what i can deduce is, OCFS2 is rebooting the hosts when they are under load)
<zykotick9> kn0x: wth is OCFS2?
<kn0x> I have tried increasing the timeout values, however im curious if that is the correct course of action. I have also noticed that randomly, NFS will unexport itself.. secondary issue, i noticed a bug in the ubuntu bug reports for 12.04.1
<kn0x> Oracle Cluster File System 2
<tryingUbuntu>  cannot connect the docky weather app...  I put the zip in the search field and it finds my town but nothing happens.. ? 0 Degrees     ????
<kn0x> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> kn0x: have you asked in #ubuntu-server too?
<tryingUbuntu> Also, if this means anything I cannot find radio stations in npr... I also, just installed docky and tried logging out and back in with no effect    cannot connect the docky weather app...  I put the zip in the search field and it finds my town but nothing happens.. ? 0 Degrees     ????
<harrismrubin_> can i make an ubuntu app from python
<stercor> Does the 12.04LTS Live Disk have LibreOffice on it?
<kn0x> When will Ubuntu fix the NFS problem with the kernel and the client in 12.04.1 LTS Server. It keeps crashing my client servers
<txema> Hi, how save my XRANDR seetings on ubuntu 12.04?
<John_Michael> hey guys, im having a resolution issue with ubuntu 12.04 and amd 6870 drivers (both proprietary and the defaults), i can't get the resolution set to 1920x1080 through the GUI or xrandr
<harrismrubin_> can someone teach me how to write code
<harrismrubin_> in python
<John_Michael> even though the card and monitor support it
<ActionParsnip> harrismrubin_: i'd ask in #python
<John_Michael> http://pastebin.com/ya123kBB is a log of my latest attempt to xrandr it
<ActionParsnip> John_Michael: make an xorg.conf file then manually edit it to the res you want
<stercor> harrismrubin_: There may be a Python channel, or tutorials on the
<stercor> web\\
<Colton_> when i install unbuntu it does nothing
<txema> XRANDR executes OK, but how save the seeting, and when i logon on ubuntu my screen resolution = 1920x1080?
<kn0x> Is there an Ubuntu server IRC channel?
<zykotick9> Colton_: see "/msg ubottu !doesntwork" and/or "/msg ubottu !details"
<Colton_> sorry pardon
<John_Michael> ActionParsnip: Under 'Section "Screen"' , do I want to set Viewport 1920 1080?
<Colton_> do what
<zykotick9> Colton_: FYI using ! when using /msg is an error - sorry.
<rmiller90> Can anyone explain to me how to get around the dual boot black screen freezing on install issue?
<zykotick9> rmiller90: see "/msg ubottu nomodeset"
<Colton_> i didnt do /ms
<Colton_> i didnt do */msg
<ActionParsnip> John_Michael: yes, if the line is currently showing the res it is at now
<zykotick9> Colton_: see "/msg ubottu doesntwork" and/or "/msg ubottu details" and look for two PMs from "ubottu"
<Colton_> it said unbutto details
<zykotick9> sorry
<John_Michael> ActionParsnip, it's showing 0 0, so that could be part of the problem lol
<Colton_> hello
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | Colton_
<ubottu> Colton_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<zykotick9> !detail | Colton_
<zykotick9> !details | Colton_
<ubottu> Colton_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Colton_> ohh
<Colton_> unbuntu 12.10 when i try to install i get through three step then a cmd window pops up and frezzez and i have to restart and windows starts
<zykotick9> !msgthebot | Colton_
<ubottu> Colton_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 Colton_
<Colton_> i dont understand i just got irc
<kn0x> Hello all, I was wondering if I could get some advice about Ubuntu 12.04.1 server, NFS exporting an OCFS2  file system and system reboots (From what i can deduce is, OCFS2 is rebooting the hosts when they are under load)
<zykotick9> bazhang: +1 ;)
<kn0x> df -h
<kn0x> oops
<Colton_> does anyone have skype or mumble to tell me alot easier
<tryingUbuntu> any help with that Docky weatherbug that doesn't connect to a correct zip found in the weather search field???  Also, I can not find any radio stations with npr and cannot download or watch any videos with minitube... Seems to be somekind of connection error somewhere
<bazhang> Colton_, /join #ubuntu+1
<tryingUbuntu> BUT minitube finds searches immediately
<John_Michael> ActionParsnip, that didn't work, still running at the wrong resolution
<ActionParsnip> John_Michael: did you reboot ?
<John_Michael> yea
<JKnight> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. I did a fresh install a few days ago and just noticed my drive space is gotten lower than expected on my main hard drive. I believe I messed up the partition. Looks like in GParted there is a /dev/sda2 of extended 111.32 GiB. Is there a way to fix the partition on the main drive, without having to re-install everything again?
<Datz> Hi. I was wondering if anyone knows if there are showstoppers preventing the package skype provides for 10.04 from working on 12.04.
<John_Michael> you should be able to resize the partition JKnight
<ActionParsnip> John_Michael: ive no experience with ati video chips, maybe looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log will shine some lights
<Colton_> nobody is talkin in that irc
<ActionParsnip> Datz: should be ok as long as deps can be met. Is it different?
<bazhang> Colton_, be patient. thats the correct channel
<ActionParsnip> Colton_: still doesn't make quantal supported here
<zykotick9> JKnight: i'd recommend checking your / for free space?  what other partitions did you create?  "df -h" should show Used/Avil.
<DroneX> olla
<ismael> Hola
<Datz> ActionParsnip:
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I have no idea
<Harrismrubin> what should i write programs to do in python
<Guest22393> I want to install Xubuntu, but I don't really know if I should install 12.10 or 12.04.1
<Datz> ActionParsnip: I think I have it working on my desktop iirc. But I think it's made for gnome2
<DroneX> want to install xXxubuntu tonight
<wilee-nilee> Guest22393, 12.04.1 is the longterm 12.10 is about 3 weeks from release.
<Harrismrubin> does anyone here write code
<Datz> Anyway, I'll think I'll try it. I'll let you know how it goes if you like ActionParsnip
<wilee-nilee> Harrismrubin, Is this a ubuntu issue it seems not?
<DroneX> Harrismrubin: maybe in what lanuage
<ActionParsnip> Datz: the DE is irrelevant, it can run in any desktop
<Harrismrubin> python
<ActionParsnip> Datz: why not grab the deb from the skype website...
<John_Michael> ActionParsnip, that didnt really shed much light. i've just tried a fglrx reinstall to no avail
<Datz> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm doing
<ActionParsnip> Datz: sweet
<ActionParsnip> Datz: expect a LOT of deps if your OS is 64bit
<Harrismrubin> DroneX,  python
<John_Michael> ActionParsnip, reverting to stock ubuntu drivers with a modified xorg.conf file results in the monitor not working at all
<Harrismrubin> what should a teen write code for
<Harrismrubin> i am a teen and i want to write code but i dont know what i should write code for
<John_Michael> Harrismrubin, you should join a python channel, someone there will have more ideas
<wilee-nilee> Harrismrubin, This is ubuntu support you might try #ubuntu-offtopic . ;)
<zykotick9> Datz: fyi "uname -m" from terminal will tell kernel version, x86_64 = amd64, iSOMETHING is 32 bit
<Datz> zykotick9: sure thanks. It may have installed...
<Datz> no icon.. I'll try and run it from the terminal
<vvpalin> /clear
<John_Michael> this driver/graphics issue is annoying :?
<a_p3rson_> so on my newly upgraded copy of 11.10, i am having a problem where the desktop is wildy stretched (the unity bar is fine), and the screen isnt updating the way it should be. any help?
<a_p3rson_> ubuntu is practically in an unusable state now
<kn0x> Try NFS.. same thing
<a_p3rson_> nfs...?
<kn0x> Broken in 12.04.1
<a_p3rson_> (also, if I have a transparent element on the desktop, like the alt+f2 menu, underneath it is just fine).
<a_p3rson_> kn0x: any other ideas?
<a_p3rson_> id post a screencap, but all the screen stuff is messed up
<kn0x> No idea man, im having server issues not desktop issues
<kn0x> NFS is basically unstable and unusable
<a_p3rson_> ah, i thought you were trying to suggest solutions to my problem
<a_p3rson_> my bad, sorry
<John_Michael> anyone else have any ideas on how to deal with this display issue? the fglrx drivers and the default ubuntu drivers both don't support 1920x1080
<wilee-nilee> a_p3rson_, YOu could try alt-f2 unity --reset  hard to say if it will work, did you installed graphic drivers in 11.10?
<John_Michael> tried changing via gui, xrandr, and xorg.conf and nothing works
<a_p3rson_> wilee-nilee: i actually had them installed in 10.04, just started the upgrade steps to precise this afternoon
<fishbait> okay i have a 2 monitor 2 desktop setup how i get it to share worksapces between them?
<wilee-nilee> a_p3rson_, I believe you have top reinstall them on upgrades, I have never had to install a graphic driver myself, others may confirm this.
<wilee-nilee> to*
<a_p3rson_> ok, just tried that, and it only worked for a moment
<wilee-nilee> a_p3rson_, It may be you have to remove the old ones first and install the new ones.
<fishbait> willie-nilee: i've heard dkms can be used to avoid having to do that
<fishbait> reinstalling on each kernel i mean
<a_p3rson_> how would i do that over terminal? seems to be the only working thing right now, i have an ATI card, so it would be removing CCC
<wilee-nilee> fishbait, As I suggested this is beyond my pay scale, others should be confirming this, I have never sen dkms here though.
<wilee-nilee> seen*
<seumas_> whats the slowest hardware you managed to get 12.04.1 to work on?
<wilee-nilee> seumas_, look at the specs needed that is a poll question, there are other lighter desktops.
<wilee-nilee> then unity anyway
<bazhang> !requirements> seumas_
<ubottu> seumas_, please see my private message
<eset> buenas noches
<wilee-nilee> !pm > fishbait
<ubottu> fishbait, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> fishbait, I do not PM.
<fishbait> wilee-nilee: i saw a forum post on it before thought that maybe a google search would help the person re-installing every kernel is a real pain in the butt
<seumas_> i was just asking so far it's running on my ancient 500mhz pent 3
<seumas_> a bit slow but fully functioning
<fishbait> ooh is it a slot 1 processor?
<seumas_> yup
<seumas_> :D
<John_Michael> hmm now i cant delete read-only files as root in recovery mode
<seumas_> good old slot one
<KM0201> you can do anything as root in recovery mode.
<fishbait> O.O i once ran debian on a 266mhz hp with a slot 1 processor only thing that ever died on it was the hdd
<eset> amigos colegas necesito su colaboracion en una cosa
<John_Michael> KM0201, ubuntu is saying otherwise
<wilee-nilee> John_Michael, Is the partition mounted?
<KM0201> John_Michael: ubuntu, as in.. someone at Cannonical, or the OS?
<Kardos> ...
<John_Michael> remounted the drive as read/write, fixed
<a_p3rson_> ok, just tried doing sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx, and that sure as hell didnt work.
<fishbait> okay i have a 2 monitor 2 desktop setup how do i get it to share worksapces for both monitors
<John_Michael> a_p3rson_, there are more package names
<KM0201> fishbait: you mean one big desktop, as opposed to a separate work space on each screen
<a_p3rson_> it removed 2, any more?
<a_p3rson_> John_Michael:
<fishbait> KM0201: no i mean i have 2 monitors and want them to share a four workspace pool
<John_Michael> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<John_Michael> a_p3rson_, ^^^
<KM0201> hmm, i know how to do it with Gnome/Nvidia... Unity, made dual screen weird for me.
<KM0201> fishbait: whats your graphics card?
<eset> help
<a_p3rson_> will try that, soon as I can get into the recovery mode
<fishbait> KM0201: ati radeon hd 6670 fglrx driver gnome-fallback gui
<wilee-nilee> !es | eset
<ubottu> eset: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KM0201> fishbait: ah, ok.. i have no idea on ATI... i hate ati.
<eset> trankyou
<fishbait> ... maybe link me to the nvidia ones to give me a clue?
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<KM0201> fishbait: i highly doubt it, because it uses the nvidia configuration tool to set it up.
<fishbait> ahh i see twin view right?
<KM0201> more or less, yes.
<a_p3rson_> John_Michael: just tried that through the recovery console, said they werent installed. libgladeui and dkms were installed though, and said they are no longer required
<John_Michael> then just do an autoremove and your done
<fishbait> no not what i'm going for i have workspace switchers in the bottom panels on both monitors each with a completely sperate desktops i want the both switchers to point to the same 4 workspace
<a_p3rson_> John_Michael: still didnt work. cant even get to the login screen, seeing lots of strange colors on my monitor, thats it.
<John_Michael> a_p3rson_, not sure what to tell you
<John_Michael> i havent been able to get my graphics card to work properly in linux either
<John_Michael> pretty depressing
<a_p3rson_> also, if i push ctrl-alt-f1-f7, the screen changes, as if it knows something is happening
<a_p3rson_> (f1 through f7)
<fishbait> dual monitor multi-desktop radeon hd 6670 gnome-fallback i have workspace switchers in the bottom panels on both monitors each with a completely sperate desktops i want the both switchers to point to the same 4 workspace
<fishbait> how?
<fishbait> dual monitor multi-desktop radeon hd 6670 gnome-fallback i have workspace switchers in the bottom panels on both monitors each with a completely sperate desktops i want the both switchers to point to the same 4 workspace anyone able to help me accomplish this?
<chicognu> how do i encrypt my home folder in a usb live disk ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<glah> helo all
<chicognu> how do i encrypt my home folder in a usb live disk ?
<bazhang> chicognu, perhaps you mean a persistent usb
<chicognu> bazhang, not sure ... i creat it usin usb-disk command
<bazhang> chicognu, a live usb does not save changes
<chicognu> bazhang, my saves, i choose the options to store 4gb of data
<bazhang> !usb | chicognu check the last link here
<ubottu> chicognu check the last link here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> chicognu, thats persistent then
<chicognu> nice
<chicognu> so it can be encrypted ?
<chicognu> bazhang, mine i creat just using the usb-creator-gtk
<chicognu> and choosing to save things in pendrive
<bazhang> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/encrypt-home-folder-ubuntu-installation-linux/ chicognu this may be useful
<John_Michael> Anyone have any ideas on how to get ubuntu to recognize the max. resolution of my screen properly? xrandr and xconf changes havent worked
<chicognu> i just open this link right now hehe thank you bazhang
<lxer> so
<seumas_> does anyone in here play around with old hardware?
<bazhang> !ot | seumas_
<ubottu> seumas_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rds_>  hai Guys ! anyone tell me where to get royalty free images for web designing for free ?
<nvictor> has anyone used the auditd tool ?
<Tiktalik> what graphics card brands are best for linux
<fishbait> dual monitor multi-desktop radeon hd 6670 gnome-fallback i have workspace switchers in the bottom panels on both monitors each with a completely sperate desktops i want the both switchers to point to the same 4 workspace anyone able to help me accomplish this?
<raymond_> fishbait, I might be wrong, but isn't that how it works out of the box?
<fishbait> no now they both point to seperate set if i select my current workspace it shows different ones on both
<raymond_> fishbait, ok.. so you don't want screen cloning.. but you want to be able to independently select the workspace shown on each screen from the same set?  And not have them linked how they are normally.
<fishbait> yep
<viril> hello!
<viril> anyone want to share a site with downloadable pdf or powerpoint presentation for training in Ubuntu 10.04?
<viril> or at least installation guide pdf or ppt?
<xangua> !manual | viril
<ubottu> viril: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<viril> thanks xangua
<tech1> im trying to remove wine. i used sudo apt-get remove wine, and sudo apt-get --purge remove wine, but the wine folders are still there and its still there in the panel menu
<nvictor> anyone ?
<raymond_> fishbait, http://superuser.com/questions/74914/gnu-linux-dual-screen-and-seperate-workspaces <-- seems it might be possible, but may require a different window manager.
<fishbait> hmm ty
<Nautilus> i have 12.04 with LXDE but Synaptic won't start.  It asks for auth then just... nothing
<Nautilus> ideas?
<raymond_> Nautilus, I've hit that problem before.  iirc it's an issue with gnome-keyring.
<raymond_> If you want to start it though, you can start it in a termial with sudo synaptic
<Nautilus> oh thanks, that does it :)
<raymond_> Nautilus,   http://askubuntu.com/questions/162011/synaptic-wont-launch-from-menu-in-panel-in-fresh-lubuntu-minimal-desktop-12-04 <-- This solution might work for you getting to launch from the menu.
<Nautilus> raymond_: IN my case I get the auth dialog, but nothing happens after that
<MagusAgnus> good evening
<MagusAgnus> anyone expert in gpt and grub?
<raymond_> Nautilus, I forgot exactly what I did to solve the problem.. I think it just magically corrected itself after an update.
<Nautilus> ok, no biggie for now.  I do have updates for the last few days to apply
<raymond_> maybe try reinstalling policykit?
<Nautilus> ike this?  sudo apt-get reinstall policykit  ?
<Nautilus> or remove and install?
<raymond_> Nautilus, try reinstall first.
<jagginess> Nautilus, apt-get --reinstall install <packagename>
<Nautilus> just found it like this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename   ... option order doesnt matter there?
<jagginess> eh
<jagginess> good boy you found out how to do it
<Nautilus> do i get a cookie :)       (thanks!)
<jagginess> no, it makes you look dumb after i told the channel how to do it. No thanks.
 * jagginess sleeps
<Nautilus> i look dumb anyways
<juniour> hi
<juniour> hello
<juniour> guys
<TheChaser> hrmm?
<TheChaser> lol
<juniour> hi i want to install the latest version of firefox help  me
<juniour> i have downloaded the soure from firefox website but how would i install
<juniour> i have downloaded the soure from firefox website but how would i install
<juniour> ubot
<juniour> hi i want to install the latest version of firefox help  me
<juniour> hi i want to install the latest version of firefox help  me
<juniour> hi i want to install the latest version of firefox help  me
<FloodBot1> juniour: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juniour> mode/#ubuntu
<juniour>  mode/#ubuntu [-zq juniour!*@*]
<juniour> quit
<juniour> exit
<acolytetojippity> hey, quick question, when installing ubuntu on a portable hard drive, do i need to make a seperate partition for /boot, /home, /usr, etc. or can i install the whole thing to one larger partition (i guess mounting '/' to it?)
<ProVida> hi guys
<hack> hi
<hack> guys
<x010100x> hello
<hack> how to install latest version of firefox
<x010100x> any way to recover password on ubuntu server 12.04
<x010100x> the lack of root is killing me
<hack> i have downloaded the source from firefox site but how to install
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: I don't know a lot about it but I think minimal best install is a /tmp partition (2x size of ram) and a partition for everything else.  There's aeven a particular type of partition for /tmp
<acolytetojippity> install ff on ubuntu?
<hack> how to install latest version of firefox
<hack> i have downloaded the source from firefox site but how to install
<acolytetojippity> doesn't ff install by default?
<blackhole> hi
<acolytetojippity> @nautilus i allocated a swap partition
<Nautilus> yea that's the /tmp
<acolytetojippity> it wasn't twice my ran though
<acolytetojippity> i'm working with a 50GB partition on a portable HDD
<Nautilus> 50G /tmp?
<acolytetojippity> so putting 6-16GB of swap takes a huge chunk out of workable space
<acolytetojippity> no, 50GB for the entire install
<juniour> hi
<acolytetojippity> the remaining space on the drive is going to be used as storage for anime
<hack> how to install latest version of firefox
<hack> i have downloaded the source from firefox site but how to install
<Nach0z> make && make install, usually
<acolytetojippity> hack, did you read what I typed?
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: you could google for size recommendations.  If you're at 4 to 6 that might be fine
<juniour> how to change the login drum sound
<acolytetojippity> hmm, ok.  I mean, i installed it all from a liveCD, but i can't boot into it.  grub yells at me, something about unrecognized filesystem.
<hack> yes its the but i want latest
<acolytetojippity> might that be because I never made a /boot partition?
<Nautilus> what you want is a swap partition AND a OS partition.
<hack>  acolytetojippity i want latest
<Nautilus> then install to the OS partition
<juniour> how to change the login drum sound in 12.04
<acolytetojippity> yeah, i have a swap partition.  and a larger partition i made '/'
<acolytetojippity> mounted to '/'
<acolytetojippity> or however you say it.
<Nautilus> hmm.  you named it "/"?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101790/disable-or-change-gnome-drum-beat-sound
<ActionParsnip> juniour: source: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+change+login+drum+sound
<acolytetojippity> no, in the installer GUI.  i picked the 50GB partition, and changed it to ext3, and mounted '/' to it
<ActionParsnip> juniour: too hard for you?
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: oh, do you know what filesystem you chose for the large partition?  (I usually use ext3)
<acolytetojippity> yeah, ext3.  it's not the first partition on the HDD though, because windows wouldn't recognize the entire HDD if the first partition is ext3
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: also, IIRC there is a *special* filesystem you select when making the swap partition
<acolytetojippity> yep.  i selected swap for that one.  should the swap partition go at the end of the drive?
<Nautilus> oder doesn't matter, outside of (possible?) performance issues
<acolytetojippity> so it can still boot from a partition at the ass-end of the drive?  that's good.
<toyiak> I just updated my 12.04 and my firefox won't start.  Installed Chromium and it too would not start.  I have access to net (hence the update and installation of Chromium) but no web browser will start.  Any one else ever experience this?
<Nautilus> i dont think order matters anyways.  I have a dual boot box with XP, Ubuntu OS, Ubuntu swap partition order
<ActionParsnip> toyiak: launch them from terminal, the output will be useful
<toyiak> good idea
<Nautilus> actually mine is NTFS, NTFS, U large, U swap
<acolytetojippity> This is not a dualboot though.  this is on a portable hard drive i'm trying to boot from.  hell, i even pulled the sata cable from my internal drive to be safe before installing 12.04 on the portable
<Nautilus> ohhh, botting from external, not sure I can help ya there, but it did find grub so I'm guessing that part worked?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: have you not seen that page I posted?
<kenpachi7996> toyiak: before trying to launch from terminal us "ps U (username)" and ensure that you kill all pid for any firefox instances running
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: ah, so the box just sees the single drive anyways
<acolytetojippity> yeah.  it only can see the portable
<acolytetojippity> should we take this to private chat, to not clog up other people trying to get help?
<Nautilus> so grub tried but something with the filesystems
<Nautilus> i think I halped as much as I can.
<acolytetojippity> it said
<juniour> ActionParsnip this will change startup sound not login screen drum
<acolytetojippity> error: unrecognizeable filesystem
<acolytetojippity> grub rescue>
<Nautilus> sounds like there's other partitions on the drive.  dunno if Ubuntu OS needs to be a primary partition
<acolytetojippity> wait...
<ActionParsnip> juniour: change the sound file named and it will change the drum sound, you can check by manually playing the sound yourself
<juniour> ActionParsnip i changed th startup sound but stucke in login screen drum sound
<juniour> ya i have seen drup sound is not there
<acolytetojippity> priary partition...you're saying that grub might have been trying to boot from the first partition it saw that was 'primary'?
<acolytetojippity> and that wasn't the ubuntu installation, so GRUB kinda derped?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: does the drum sound play if you open /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/system-ready.ogg
<Nautilus> no, there are 'primary" and 'extended'(?) partitions, if I recall the names correctly.  Not using the word to mean first.
<acolytetojippity> is that related to 'logical' partitions?
<Nautilus> ah, yep.  IIRC logicals go in extendeds
<ActionParsnip> juniour: there may be other sound files in the same folder, play a few and you will see which file to replace
<juniour> ActionParsnip its not the actual fiel it symbolic link to orignal
<juniour> ActionParsnip system-ready.ogg is there
<ActionParsnip> juniour: the OS doesn't care, its still a playable file
<juniour> but symbolic
<acolytetojippity> ok.  which do i want to have?  i can reformat the storage part of the drive, if needed.  there's no files on it yet
<ActionParsnip> juniour: well you have an avenue to run with. Suprised you haven't seen this considering it took me less than 60 seconds to find. Did you even websearch a litle to try and find the files?
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: I'd probably try again... remove the 2 partitions, recreate a swap partion (specifically choosing swap filesystem), and create your main partition as ext3 ... both as Primary partitions if possible (that can depend on how many total partitions there are)
<juniour> ActionParsnip if i rename the another sound file to system-ready.ogg and replace to orignal it will work
<buhman> ubuntu: on every boot ip6tables ends up looking like this: http://sprunge.us/KQQf
<buhman> I want to know what's loading those policies
<buhman> and how to change the policies to ACCEPT
<acolytetojippity> do i want the storage partition to be primary?
<ActionParsnip> juniour: you can symlink the sound file to another, or copy in a new one, its the same difference in Linux
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: storage partition?
<acolytetojippity> i mean, i can delete that partition in the ubuntu installer, and then format it again in windows if i need to, if that's what it takes
<ActionParsnip> juniour: obviously you will need sudo to make the changes as the folder is owned by root
<Nautilus> format it in windows??
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: primary partitions and logical partitions don't make any difference, as long as it is a partition
<acolytetojippity> yeah, i use windows as my primary system.  but we need to have an installation of ubuntu for class, and i'd like to have a somewhat lighter system to carry with me and boot into to fix viruses and such
<acolytetojippity> thanks parsnip!
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: there is no 'primary system' in a dual boot
<SecretFire> when does 12.10 come out
<Nautilus>  you dont format a swap or ext2/ext3 partition from windows.
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: you choose which OS to boot at boot time and the selected OS loads
<acolytetojippity> i know that.  i was talking about the large storage partition.
<Nautilus> if the large partition is NTFS, that might be the problem
<ActionParsnip> SecretFire: look at the version number and think :)
<SecretFire> yea i know 12th year 10th month
<acolytetojippity> i used to have this working on a different portable, and that didn't make a difference.
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: so how is one OS primary?
<Jellyg00se> BOOB
<Jellyg00se> ooer
<nvictor> where ?
<nvictor> :)
<ActionParsnip> SecretFire: there you go then :)
<SecretFire> what day though?
<ActionParsnip> SecretFire: I'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<acolytetojippity> primary meaning that's what i use, love, and can fix/tweak
<Jellyg00se> Tuesday after the friday which jhappeed like movvember!
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: that doesn't make it primary
<Nautilus> he used primary in a descriptive sense there
<nvictor> lol
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: if you want to play with Ubuntu just bang it in a partition, or you could use virtualbox etc (depending on your system spec)
<acolytetojippity> what he said ^^
<acolytetojippity> i'm trying to bang it in a partition
<acolytetojippity> it's not working
 * acolytetojippity sobs
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: no problem, do you have unpartitioned space and how many partitions do you have setup?
<Nautilus> <Nautilus> acolytetojippity: I'd probably try again... remove the 2 partitions, recreate a swap partion (specifically choosing swap filesystem), and create your main partition as ext3 ... both as Primary partitions if possible (that can depend on how many total partitions there are)
<toyiak> kenpachi7996: I tried what you suggested but nothing happens.  Typing firefox in the terminal window just gives me a prompt.
<Nautilus> and make sure ya dont install to the swap partition
<acolytetojippity> @naut i'll do that.  unfortunately i will need to leave to do that though, as i'm pulling my internal drive before screwing with the ubuntu stuff
<Nautilus> good luck :)
<Nautilus> acolytetojippity: ...
<Nautilus> check all the settings in the Create Partition dialogs... format... make sure it's ON, etc.
<acolytetojippity> @parsnip i have 3 partitions.  a very large one that is NTFS at the front of the drive, a 2GB swap partition, and then a 50GB ext3 partition.  i mounted '/' to that ext3 one in the installer
<Nautilus> dont mount, install.  Not sure if you're just using the wrong word there or doing something wrong.
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: if you remove the swap adn ext3 partition in the liveCD (or even in Windows) you can then run the installer and it will install to the free space
<Nautilus> just select the 50G to install to
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: the installer will setup partittions for you and be fine
<Nautilus> ActionParsnip: oh cool, as 2 partitions?
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: it will alos use Ext4 which is a little faster than Ext3
<ActionParsnip> Nautilus: yes, swap and / is default
<acolytetojippity> in the installer, i click the 50GB partition, and click 'change'.  I select 'ext3', check format, and then there's something about 'mounting' something (/, /root,/boot, etc...)
<Nautilus> ohhh, I think that's a more adcanced setting
<Nautilus> advanced*
<acolytetojippity> :sigh:
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: if you want to do it that way, make a 2.2Gb partition as swap, then the rest as / formatted to Ext4.
<acolytetojippity> i honestly prefer 9.04
<acolytetojippity> that was so easy to install.
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: Jaunty is super dead, thanks god
<acolytetojippity> yeah, but it worked the second time i installed it (technically, it worked the first time, but i accidentally put the ubuntu install in the front of the drive, so windows wouldn't recognize the thing
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: you need to set the mount point of the large partition to '/' so the installer knows the partition to put the files on
<acolytetojippity> set mount point!!!!!!!!!
<acolytetojippity> THAT"S THE WORDING!!!!
<acolytetojippity> god i'm a noob
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: yes, set the large partition to /   the swap space doesn't have a mount point
<acolytetojippity> agreed.
<Nautilus> sounds like just try again, good luck!
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: some folks like to have a separate /home partition but for your needs the 2 partition way will be fine :)
<acolytetojippity> thanks.  sorry for this whole long support thing.  i know how annoying it can be to know what you're talking about and not be helping someone who can't understand
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: we got there and thats what counts :)
<acolytetojippity> wait, i frakked that up.
<ActionParsnip> acolytetojippity: you'll understand with time :)
<redwarriors25> how will i edit  the permission in folder in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25: look into chown and chmod
<ActionParsnip> redwarriors25: you won't be able to change NTFS / FAT file systems, those need setting at mount time
<blackhole> my game at wine is lagging?
<ActionParsnip> blackhole: have you checked the appdb for guides on making it faster>?
<tdbear> Ubuntu Server Guide
<ActionParsnip> blackhole: also try using Unity2D session, may help if compiz isn't around stinking up the place
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: what about it?
<tdbear> new to site and trying to locate it
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: then why didn't you say that?
<tdbear> 2 many hours doing home work
<nvictor> i want to monitor a directory tree and see processes that modify files, how can i easily do that ?
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: so you couldn't type a full and intelligent question?
<tdbear> dont be an ass
<ActionParsnip> nvictor: tripwire can do that if memory serves
<redwarriors25_> how can i edit permission of a file
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: in futire, can you use full questions, it makes life a lot easier
<nvictor> redwarriors25, man chmod
<redwarriors25_> coming from a fle server centos
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: all sorts of guides for all sorts of server there
<tdbear> thx
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: np :)
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: bit of an FYI, I can still type fine and I'm on my 3rd day of 12 hour shifts at work. I bet I am a LOT more tired than you
<tdbear> lol sounds like you have nothing better to do than be a dick
<ActionParsnip> tdbear: no I'm happy to help but if people don't say what they need then expect and answer, how do you expect to progress
<timfrost> redwarriors25_: do you have an account on the file server, and does the file belong to that account?  If the answer to either s 'no' then you can't change the permissions on the file
<blackhole> ActionParsnip, ok i try thanks...
<gogo_> Hello! please how to watch live TV on ubuntu?
<gogo_> what is the best program for watching television channels?
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: buy a tv card or find a website with a stream
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: there is no single best [program, for anything in any OS
<gogo_> okay, so what websites you know that provide free TV streaming
<gogo_> ?
<ActionParsnip> gogo_: http://lifehacker.com/5055337/five-best-sites-to-stream-tv
<gogo_> thanks ActionParsnip!
<Lartza> Fresh Ubuntu install (server), installed sudo, "sudo: must be setuid root"
<jpds> Lartza: Nice, no idea what you did there.
<Lartza> Seriously nothin, after I installed sudo the only thing I did was ad myself to the sudo group and install vsftpd
<Lartza> *nothing
<Lartza> also EDITOR=nano visudo but made no changes
<jpds> "After I installed sudo" ?
<jpds> Comes by default.
<Lartza> I think i chomodded it right
<Lartza> Did not
<Lartza> On the server
<Lartza> Probably minimal install
<jpds> $ apt-cache rdepends sudo
<jpds> ubuntu-minimal
<jpds> Right.
<ActionParsnip> Lartza: ubuntu server comes installed with sudo
<TheChaser> Does anyone know why my grub file doesnt appear when i type in this command? gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Lartza> Hmm weird then
<ActionParsnip> TheChaser: which desktop are you using?
<TheChaser> Does anyone know why my grub file doesnt appear when i type this in gksu gedit /etc/default/grub?
<TheChaser> oops sorry didbnt mean to put that twice
<Lartza> It should work now chmod sudo to 4755 and sudoers to 0440
<TheChaser> ubuntu 12.04
<Lartza> I mean it does, but should be no problems ;)
<ActionParsnip> TheChaser: try:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<TheChaser> alright.. like it appears and i have to type in the password.. but then it goes away.. but im gonna try that
<TheChaser> ok.. so that works
<Cur10u8> hey ! how can i browse my system files in ubuntu?
<TheChaser> but whats the difference like can you explain so i kinda understand?
<ActionParsnip> Cur10u8: use nautilus
<Cur10u8> Pls help.
<Cur10u8> What is it?
<CPF0000> Can anyone helo me with a USB boot problem I am having? When I press enter on Install Ubuntu Server, the machine reboots.
<ActionParsnip> TheChaser: i'd check the man pages, I'm kinda in and out atm
<Abbas5> guys, im trying to setup a standard pptp vpn connection. everything i've entered ok as on the vpn site manual. what is the NT-domain?
<CPF0000> I created the image with DD
<TheChaser> Alright no worries
<ActionParsnip> CPF0000: did you MD5 test teh ISO you transferred
<CPF0000> yes
<CPF0000> it's fine
<CPF0000> I also tried several different images
<CPF0000> they all do this
<CPF0000> inclusing the netinstall
<Cur10u8> how to open nautilus?
<jiltdil> I forget db password  oracle, how to recover it?
<ActionParsnip> Cur10u8: press ALT+F2 and run it
<ActionParsnip> CPF0000: have you tested the RAM using memtest on the USB stick
<Cur10u8> but  it opens a command prompt?
<Cur10u8> How can i open nautilus?
<Cur10u8> and browse my system files and folders.
<timfrost> Abbas5: If the VPN needs to authenticate to a Windows domain, then you should have been advised of that, and put that in the NT-domain field.  Otherwise, leave it empty
<ActionParsnip> Cur10u8: in the ALT+F2 dialogue, type:  nautilus
<Cur10u8> i'm a noob pls help
<ActionParsnip> Cur10u8: or, in terminal type: nautilus
<cdeoge_de> it ok
<Cur10u8> what's the best IRC channel on Ubuntu?
<awestroke> Cur10u8: ?
<cfhowlett> Cur10u8: #ubuntu
<awestroke> Cur10u8: you are on freenode, in the channel #ubuntu
<Cur10u8> oh sorry i mean IRC client?
<Cur10u8> what's the best IRC client on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !best|Cur10u8:
<ubottu> Cur10u8:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> Cur10u8: there isn't one, there isn't a best IRC client on any OS
<awestroke> Cur10u8: I prefer quassel though
<awestroke> ActionParsnip: false. limechat is the best on osx
<awestroke> it is sexy
<ActionParsnip> awestroke: thats your opinion, nothing more
<TheChaser> alright one more question and ill leave ya'll alone.. i wanna set my laptop to have ubuntu 12.04 as the default start up instead of windows 7.. what do i need to change in the grub file? off hand?
<awestroke> ActionParsnip: nk opinion is fact opinion
<cfhowlett> TheChaser: by default, grub will set ubuntu as the 1st boot
<CPF0000> So can any of you suggest why my usb stick would be rebooting?
<TheChaser> with out me having the choice of picking?
<CPF0000> er
<TheChaser> it will just boot ubuntu up?
<CPF0000> why my machine is rebooting after I hit "install ubuntu server"?
<ActionParsnip> CPF0000: tried a different USB stick
<CPF0000> ActionParsnip: Yes I have.
<ActionParsnip> CPF0000: and a different USB port?
<CPF0000> both the regular and alternate images fail in the same way
<CPF0000> reboot at the menu
<CPF0000> I am about to try a debian image
<CPF0000> just to see if it works
<wilee-nilee> TheChaser, If you install ubuntu in a partition not a wubi install from windows its bootloader grub will be the boot and ubuntu is the default
<cfhowlett> TheChaser: and if you ARE using wubi, be aware that wubi is a testing platform, NOT a long term installation option.  So sayeth the wubi developers.
<CPF0000> When I make an image with unetbootin, it isn't even bootable
<CPF0000> err, make a USB
<CPF0000> Sorry folks, I'm very flustered
<wes332> hello
<Calinou> CPF0000: can your computer boot from USB? keep in mind you can't boot from unetbootin USB drives on a mac
<Calinou> make sure the ISO is not corrupted (at least, see its size)
<wes332> i am looking for a way for my computer to report it's IP to me whenever it gets a connection.  similar to Dydns or so?
<wes332> has anybody ever done this?
<EdMarx> done what
<CPF0000> Calinou I installed Windows Server on it from USB
<CPF0000> I am just using the Mac and unetbootin to make the images
<CPF0000> er , write the images
<wes332> I would say email me it's IP when it has network connection, but not email
<wes332> because the place it is going doesn't outgoing port 25 available
<Calinou> CPF0000: is this relevant to ubuntu? no. windows server sucks anyway :P
<CPF0000> Calinou: It is relevant in that I was able to get windows server to install to that PC via USB
<Calinou> so your computer can boot on USB... are you trying to install it on a mac?
<CPF0000> Calinou: Which means ubuntu shouls be capable of the same
<nsjshw> Hi
<EdMarx> Ive had problems installing linux on lion
<wilee-nilee> CPF0000, Th.at is a bad cause and effect
<Calinou> unetbootin USB drives cannot be booted from a mac, remember (the project's page said so)
<wes332> so it would have to i guess try and auto connect via ssh to my known ip, then create a file of that contains it's current IP
<Calinou> EdMarx: explain?
<nsjshw> Guys little help please
<wes332> what do you want
<EdMarx> I just had problems it was a while ago. I it wouldn't let me install it simply wouldn't boot into linux not usb not cd
<wilee-nilee> nsjshw, Sate you problem in the form of a question. ;)
<CPF0000> Calinou: No, I am writing the images to a USB stick with the Mac, and plugging it into a Gateway E-4500D and booting the stick there.
<wilee-nilee> state*
<somsip> wes332: why don't you use a free dynamic dns service like noip?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nsjshw> Why does it say in terminal @echooff command not found
<nsjshw> When I open a program
<wes332> somsip, i was thinking about it.  i would like to have that IP sent to me only though, not a 3rd party though.  maybe noip can do that?
<wes332> thank you for the reply btw somsip
<nsjshw> Any suggestions
<nsjshw> ??
<leotr> hi! how do i do the following: autologin to user account and run X server which runs program in .xinitrc
<somsip> wes332: noip or dyndns - both do a free limited account IIRC. Maybe you'd just need to use an obscure FQDN
<fidel> gnome3 is missing its menubar & windows are missing its window-decoration. am i right that this is a metacity issue ...i remember a --replace cmd. any pointers?
<somsip> nsjshw: you have a mis-spelling in a bash file somewhere - should be @echo off
<wes332> nsjshw, for the user starting the program, check their bash profile to see if it's entering that
<wilee-nilee> fidel, gnome 3 the shell?
<nsjshw> I'm typing ./and the name of the progran
<nsjshw> M*
<fidel> wilee-nilee: yep
<wilee-nilee> fidel, It uses mutter.
<CPF0000> I am trying the i386 version now
<elbayya7elo> Any help
<elbayya7elo> ??
<somsip> !ask | elbayya7elo
<ubottu> elbayya7elo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> fidel, YOu can restart it with alt-f2 r if needed.
<elbayya7elo> Ok
<wes332> elbayya7elo, we responded to you.  that answer is probably your problem
<elbayya7elo> Is the problem with the program
<wes332> no
<elbayya7elo> Because I followed the tutorial step by step and it didn't work
<CPF0000> I'm gonna be pissed if i386 works
<fidel> wilee-nilee: yep i know that keycombo - whyever it isnt offering the alt-f2 dialog anymore (talking about a virtual install here)
<wes332> in your user's home directory theres a file called .profile and it's messed up
<wilee-nilee> fidel, Virtual should run the same, is it the gnome fall back
<EdMarx> when you rebooted what happened
<wes332> find @echooff and change it to @echo off
<elbayya7elo> How
<somsip> !who | wes332
<ubottu> wes332: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fidel> wilee-nilee: anyway - executing gnome-shell --replace doesnt change it
<elbayya7elo> Should I reformat the pc??
<fidel> wilee-nilee: so i doubt alt+f2 -> r would help ;)
<wilee-nilee> fidel, This vbox it does use its own drivers so that may be the problem, but I have run it in vbox with no problems.
<EdMarx> wilee-nilee: what is !tab
<EdMarx> 	
<fidel> wilee-nilee: its vmware in my case
<wes332> EdMarx, it triggers a bot to autorespond
<fidel> wilee-nilee: and it worked before the last updates ..but anyway ignore it. gonna find some other ways to continue testing
<wilee-nilee> fidel, Ah well you might ask them #vmware
<wilee-nilee> fidel, This 12.10?
<fidel> wilee-nilee: yep -> #ubuntu+1 ?
<wilee-nilee> ugh
<EdMarx> Ok first day to IRC here. Isn't there an easy way to reply to a user?
<fidel> EdMarx: start typing the first letters of the username + TAB-key
<fidel> i.e. fid + TAB -> fidel
<EdMarx> fidel: ohhhh nice
<EdMarx> fidel: thanks
<EdMarx> elbayya7elo: are you finding solutions?
<elbayya7elo> No
<Abbas|> god
<fidel> EdMarx: additional pointers: do read channel topics - as they often have a reason ;)
<Abbas|> its such a pain to setup basic vpn on ubuntu12
<fidel> EdMarx: have fun
<Abbas|> i setup squid somehow with my n00b win7 skills
<Abbas|> but vpn still wont work
<wes332> Abbas|, are you using IPsec?
<Abbas|> just pptn
<Abbas|> the vpn site manual says basic stuff which i follow
<Abbas|> username/pass
<Abbas|> pptn type, and checking a box in advnaced field
<EdMarx> elbayya7elo: so you want to install ubuntu on usb, you reboot and it boots into win?
<wes332> ok nm ive never used pptn
<EdMarx> fidel: thanks
<Abbas|> only thing im unsure about is NT DOmain field in vpn window
<alusion> Does anyone here have experience with mumble / voip?
<Abbas|> allusion i've used mumble
<elbayya7elo> Noo
<Abbas|> on windows htough
<wes332> alusion, what about voip?
<EdMarx> elbayya7elo: what then
<elbayya7elo> Ive installed it normally
<elbayya7elo> And it works
<alusion> I want to set up a VOIP server that I can use with iphones / android
<EdMarx> elbayya7elo: oh
<elbayya7elo> But when I wanna run a program
<alusion> via linux... [?]
<elbayya7elo> It gives me lines
<elbayya7elo> First one @echooff
<elbayya7elo> I dont know what else
<Abbas|> wes332
<Abbas|> nevm
<Abbas|> i was beign an idiot
<Abbas|> copying an old pass from email
<FloodBot1> Abbas|: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Abbas|> instead of the simpler pass i setup early
<Abbas|> lol FloodBot1, sry
<elbayya7elo> I folowed the tutorial but it didn't work
<wes332> Abbas|, its all good dog lol
<wes332> alusion, sure have you ever set up an astrix server?
<Abbas|> is there a small app that shows downl/upload speed in taskbar?
<Abbas|> like DU meter on win7
<elbayya7elo> Clear
<wes332> another thing to check out is Trixbox alusion.  that is what i use at my house
<juanopsy> hey
<wes332> it is like a OS for VOIP stuff
<EdMarx> elbayya7elo: ok sorry. Allow me to be another person who cannot help then :-(
<elbayya7elo> Shit......now I have to go back to windows
<wes332> elbayya7elo, it's probably for the best
<elbayya7elo> I hate windows
<elbayya7elo> I wanna stay on linux
<alusion> astrix and Trixbox eh wes332 ?
<LorSamPau_w> elbayya7elo, u can use another distribution
<juanopsy> help plz, I'm tring to boot from a usb stick tried every usb boot installer AKA lili, yumi, universal usb inst, unetbootin.... and every time comes harder.. from not recognicing the boot file, to remove the hardware.. any insigt??
<wes332> alusion, yes it has many different ways for handling various VOIP protocols
<wes332> like h323 sip tsip
<wes332> juanopsy, make sure you have that n32whatever binary in there and that the bios is set to boot usb
<wes332> then make sure grub is pointing to the right places for the kernel and ramdisk
<wes332> if you are using ubuntu, make sure the casper directory is also correctly pointed in grub
<redwarriors25_> how to mount files
<wes332> that question is too vagues
<wes332> ugh this channel is a nightmare
<wes332> goodbye
<juanopsy> wes332, sure chek that.. some said that may be the fat32 not being recognice for the old bios... but when tring to instal the usblive on the flash formated on exfat it gives an error on the syslinux instalation.. sais won't be bootable...
<malkauns> is there any way to get apps launched from terminal to use the system proxy settings?
<Abbas|> so guys, im trying to redirect TVs-intenet via this ubuntu-squid setup. squid is alreayd setup and i can use it as proxy from my android mobile. but when i try to do internet setup on the TV, it shows ok for LAN, but failed for internet.
<Abbas|> Squid logs show the ssm1.internet.sony.tv:443 connections
<Abbas|> and DIRECT/172.230.198.11 connects but not sure if anything's passing through squid or not
<Abbas|> does squid allow the 443 ports etc?
<Guest98561> hmmmmmmmm
<tenX_> Abbas|: basically yes
<somsip> Abbas|: this is quite a specialised question rather than one that directly relates to ubuntu. Maybe you should try to get some help from a suqid resource
<Abbas|> somsip, i'll look around :D however im a n00b, its a miracle i somehow setup squid and am able to browse through the log/config files
<Abbas|> hehe
<apatters> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on a netbook and it is a bit slow, is there  a way for me to install the Lubuntu environment inside this same copy of ubuntu and log into that? I read that this used to be possible (see http://ubuntuhelp.tumblr.com/post/1301847558/is-there-a-way-i-can-switch-from-my-installed-regular describes exactly what i want)
<somsip> apatters: you can install lubuntu-desktop and then log into that as an option when you login
<LorSamPau_w> apatters, just install and log out
<apatters> that's exactly what i want but i don't see lubuntu-desktop in Ubuntu Software Center
<somsip> apatters: If you're on 12.04 - http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-the-lubuntu-desktop
<apatters> thanks, lubuntu-desktop was not showing up in the software center for some reason, but i can just install via command line
<somsip> apatters: zactly
<helder_raptor> suggest me a good start level python app for reading code
<helder_raptor> suggest me a good start level python app for reading code
<somsip> helder_raptor: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/81584/what-ide-to-use-for-python
<helder_raptor> somsip: u dodnt get me
<somsip> helder_raptor: clearly
<helder_raptor> i actually want a python app that is open source and i can read its code and the complexity level of the app will be beginner.
<helder_raptor> somsip: By the way thanks for the IDE info
<somsip> helder_raptor: helder_raptor maybe something here. There are guides and some simple looking packages https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=python&type=Everything&repo=&langOverride=&start_value=1
<Eagleman> E: Unable to locate package ldapsearch
<helder_raptor> and something for bug fixing
<elsa3adiin> ./Setup.bat: line 1: @ECHO: command not found
<elsa3adiin> ./Setup.bat: line 2: setlocal: command not found
<elsa3adiin> ./Setup.bat: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `=='
<elsa3adiin> ./Setup.bat: line 4: `if (%1)==(0) goto skipme'
<somsip> !pastebin | elsa3adiin
<ubottu> elsa3adiin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elsa3adiin> anyone know waht they mean
<roi1979> Hi all, I've come to really like the auto-resize feature (drag windog to screen edge) - but this feature seems not to be supported on unity2d?
<elsa3adiin> i went into paste bin they told me theres to much pressuere
<somsip> elsa3adiin: paste the whole file in pastebin
<elsa3adiin> Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :'(
<somsip> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<elsa3adiin> thats what its telling me
<elsa3adiin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261422/
<elsa3adiin> ok here it is
<somsip> elsa3adiin: paste the file, not the errors
<elsa3adiin> does anyone know aht the problem is?
<elsa3adiin> the file that im trying to open?
<somsip> elsa3adiin: Setup.bat
<elsa3adiin> yeah
<elsa3adiin> thats the one
<elsa3adiin> do u want it
<elsa3adiin> ?
<FloodBot1> elsa3adiin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> elsa3adiin: well, you could paste another file but that probably is a waste of time
<elsa3adiin> do u mean u want the file?
<elsa3adiin> or not
<somsip> elsa3adiin: pastebim it. Or you can find someone else to help you
<elsa3adiin> i did
<LorSamPau_w> elsa3adiin, are you using windows *bat file?
<elsa3adiin> i dont think so
<LorSamPau_w> bat - is a windows batch file
<elsa3adiin> seriously
<elsa3adiin> that means ive downloaded the wrong version
<mao> PCIe device does not support S.M.A.R.T command, right ?
<elsa3adiin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261443/
<elsa3adiin> how can i include it into my path?
<elsa3adiin> i already have it
<somsip> elsa3adiin: Is this adndroid debugger?
<elsa3adiin> yeah
<elsa3adiin> any help?
<somsip> elsa3adiin: Add something like this to your .bash_aliases, but you may need to change the usr/local part "PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/android-sdk-linux/tools"
<somsip> elsa3adiin: of wait a minute will you - I was typing
<elsa3adiin> lol what did i type/
<somsip> elsa3adiin: you also need to add other settings like these http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261445/
<elsa3adiin> ok thank you
<somsip> elsa3adiin: you show a lack of patience when you repeatedly ask for help when I am trying to answer your question. chill
<leotr> hi! are there success stories of using ubuntu as kiosk os?
<Martell> Hello, how to make the unnallocated space available to be used, my ubuntu is 200gb and i have unnalocated space 230gb , i want to use that space to install another os
<andres_> hello! I want to grant permissions to read/write to a user to ONLY A SUBTREE of an externally mounted NTFS drive, mounted in /mnt/Iomega
<ardchoille> Martell: I thought we resolved that
<andres_> Martell if it is unallocated you can already use it
<Martell> ardchoille: i forgot that
<andres_> just install the other OS in the unallocated space
<somsip> Martell: use something like gparted to create a new partition...but I see other have sorted you already
<andres_> with the new OS installation CD
<ardchoille> Martell: use the ubuntu installer to install to that unallocated space, simple
<jpds> leotr: Are you looking at deploying your own?
<andres_> Can anyone help me with setting permissions to a subtree of a NTFS external drive?
<andres_> is that even possible?
<Martell> i want to install windows after ubuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Martell> but it doesnt help much
<cfhowlett> Martell: you'll need to restore grub to get ubuntu booted
<Martell> i have grub1.99 , is it grub2 ?
<ardchoille> Martell: if you install Windows after ubuntu Windows will wipe the entire HDD and install itself, forcing you to reinstall ubuntu anyway
<andres_> ardchoille that's not accurate
<Martell> ardchoille : really? but the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot said you can
<andres_> nope not true
<cfhowlett> ardchoille: nope.
<andres_> it will install in its own partition
<ardchoille> ok, I stand corrected
<andres_> but you will have to reinstall grub
<andres_> because windows will change the MBR
<ardchoille> Forgive me, I haven't used Windows in 10 years, didn't think it would change much
<andres_> the master boot record
<Martell> how do i reinstall grub after i install Windows on it
<andres_> with the ubuntu installation cd
<cfhowlett> !grub|Martell:
<ubottu> Martell:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<andres_> search in internet grub-install
<andres_> or reinstalling grub
<andres_> or something like that
<ardchoille> I love this channel :) Always teaching me new things :)
<andres_> notice how I said: search internet
<andres_> not google something
<andres_> there indeed exist web search engines other than google
<andres_> ^_^
<andres_> like duckduckgo
<andres_> :)
<FloodBot1> andres_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Martell> with ubuntu installation cd, i can get to the ubuntu partition?
<Martell> so i can reinstall the grub
<andres_> whoops ^_^ sorry... long time since I used IRC :P
<cfhowlett> Martell: yes
<andres_> Martell you dont need to install grub in the ubuntu partition
<Martell> ah ok, i thought ubuntu installation cd only use its own space
<Martell> eh?
<andres_> you install it in the Master boot recrord of the disk
<andres_> for example
<ardchoille> Martell: Sorry about that, it appears that I'm working off old info. Glad you found others to correct what I told you. Good luck
<Martell> ardchoille: no hard feeling buddy, i love you still thanks
<ardchoille> :)
<andres_> if you have /dev/sdb  which is a disk... you have ubuntu in /dev/sdb1 and windows in /dev/sdb2 and something else on /dev/sdb3 (for example a swap partition)
<andres_> when you reinstall windows it will install its loader in /dev/sdb
<andres_> not 1 or 2 or anything... it is global to a disk
<ardchoille> sdb is the disk, whereas sdb1 and sdb2 are partitions on that disk
<andres_> and when you install the grub to /dev/sdb   (no numbers) you replace this loader. Now the only thing left is to tell the motherboard to boot from that disk
<Martell> you can  only make 4 partition right, coz i can't create new partition from the unnallocated space
<Martell> i have maxium 4 partition
<Martell> maximum
<andres_> the MoBo will look only in the MBR, where the loader (in this case GRUB) is located. Grub allows you to boot either from /sdb1 /sdb2... etc whereas the windows loader only allows you to boot his own partition
<cfhowlett> Martell: you can make 4 PRIMARY parts.  You can make unlimited(?) logical parts.
<andres_> you can make an extended partition
<Martell> hold on let me online from my desktop
<Martell> a sec
<ardchoille> andres_: I seem to remember something called a logical partition. is that the same as extended?
<andres_> I think an extended partition can hold any number of sub-logical partitions
<andres_> extended is the container of logical partitions
<ardchoille> ah
<andres_> but I'm not sure... it's almost the same concept tho
<ardchoille> can he just boot into the live cd and use gparted from there to take care of things?
<andres_> sure
<ardchoille> gotta love that live cd
<andres_> gparted or kpartitionmanager handles ntfs just fine
<ardchoille> kk
<andres_> but its not needed tho
<andres_> if he wants to install windows he can boot the CD and install it to the unallocated space
<andres_> the windows installer also can make NTFS partitions in the unallocated space
<ardchoille> Martell: at any rate, be sure to backup your files just in case
<andres_> he just has to be careful not to erase the ubuntu partition
<andres_> yeah ardchoille thats a nice piece of advice ;)
<Yusuke> Hey buddies, heres the screenshot of gparted http://i.imgur.com/iJ51G.png
<ardchoille> andres_: that is what he did to get him where he is, accidental erasure of Window
<Yusuke> aight
<Yusuke> :(
<andres_> oh I see :S
<ardchoille> andres_ Martell see the sda3? I believe that is where the Windows installer lives
<ardchoille> he needs to be sure ubuntu doesn't overwrite sda3
<Yusuke> yeah this desktop have its recovery partition but i can't get into it
<andres_> Yusuke, recovery partitions usually are worthless
<ardchoille> Yusuke: you should be able to press f3 or somet such key during boot to access that windows install env
<andres_> but do you have a Windows CD?
<andres_> If you don't you could consider completely switching to GNU/Linux
<ardchoille> andres_: I don't think so, they shipped Windows installer in that sda3 partition
<ardchoille> same thing with my netbook
<Yusuke> well i bought this desktop preinstalled with windows 7, so i dont have the installation disc, but dont worry, i know *alternative*
<andres_> well, then he should get support from his manufacturer
<ardchoille> Yusuke: indeed, this is a great time to move to Ubuntu :)
<andres_> well... if we are talking about illegal copies of windows... it doesn't bother me but you will have problems
<ardchoille> I did that years ago and never looked back :)
<Yusuke> but im not the one who use this desktop, my mom needs Office 2010 and Illustrator, so dualboot is the best option :(
<ardchoille> ah, good point
<andres_> Openoffice + inkscape ? =)
<Yusuke> mom
<Yusuke> what can you expect
<elsa3adiin> where can i find this file?
<andres_> my dad hardly can push the button to open the pc
<elsa3adiin> .bash_aliases
<andres_> and I managed to get him using kubuntu + ktorrent + openoffice etc
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: it doesn't exist, you can put your aliases in .bashrc
<somsip> elsa3adiin: home directory. /home/elsa3adiin or whatever.
<andres_> it's not that hard... you just have to teach 'em
<Yusuke> lol, btw lets get started, help me make partition on this unnallocated space :(
<Yusuke> i use utorrent server
<andres_> with gparted?
<andres_> just click on it and say new partition :P
<Yusuke> anything that work
<andres_> and choose extended
<Yusuke> you dont see the screenshot?
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: open .bashrc and you'll see that there are some aliases there already
<Yusuke> http://i.imgur.com/iJ51G.png
<andres_> yup
<andres_> ah ok
<andres_> you need to remove a partition
<andres_> in order to create the extended partition
<Yusuke> so i remove this unnallocated space
<ardchoille> his sda1 isn't being used, it looks like, so he may be able to remiove that one
<andres_> nope, unallocated partition is not a partition
<hex20dec> What do I have to press to boot into recovery on 12.04?
<hex20dec> I keep pressing left shift and I see the word GRUB on the left most top for like a second and it disappears.
<ardchoille> andres_: look at his sda1
<andres_> Yusuke: I would remove either sda1 or sda3
<andres_> maybe sda1
<andres_> try that...
<Yusuke> hex20dec, i thought 2nd option is a recovery mode in grub
<elsa3adiin> i did what you tell me still same error
<Yusuke> hold on
<hex20dec> Yusuke: I can't even get to the list.
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: what error are you getting
<andres_> gotta go AFK for some minutes, BRB
<somsip> elsa3adiin: after creating the alias you need to run it with ". .bash_aliases"
<elsa3adiin> wait a sec i psted a couple of pathes
<elsa3adiin> in .bash........
<elsa3adiin> and saved it
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: now you need to run: source ~/.bashrc
<ardchoille> or relaunch the terminal
<elsa3adiin> ok
<Yusuke> ok i removed this sda1, now i want to make new partition, what filesystem should i use
<ardchoille> Yusuke: he's AFK for a few
<hex20dec> What do I have to press to boot into recovery on 12.04?
<andres_> Yusuke: NTFS
<elsa3adiin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261468/ this is what i added to .bashrc
<Yusuke> ok what other options should i edit
<andres_> I think no other options
<andres_> Well... wait a sec
<andres_> If you wish to use other partitions inside windows
<andres_> you should make an extended partition instead of NTFS
<elsa3adiin> and still same error
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: that isn't going to work because your path keeps changing before it's set
<andres_> so you can make any number of NTFS partitions inside
<igcek> hello... is there any problem if i take reading rights from fstab from normal users...
<elsa3adiin> then waht should i do
<elsa3adiin> ?
<Womkes> Does anybody have any suggestion for a out-of-the-box Linux solution to monitor network traffic in a small-sized office (around 25 people)
<elsa3adiin> what*
<Womkes> We want to have some insight in bandwidth usage
<Yusuke> andres_, aight so i clicked add, hold on lemme reboot, hope everything is fine
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin:  export PATH=${PATH}:/home/Anonymous/android-sdk-linux:/usr/local/android-sdk-linux/tools
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: your path variables need to be all one line
<andres_> Yusuke: ok
<elsa3adiin> ok
<andres_> <3 IRC ... long time since I was here ^_^
<elsa3adiin> still
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: when I did android development I had the sdk and tools all in one place
<elsa3adiin> i have it in platform tools
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: in a terminal run: echo $PATH
<ardchoille> and see what it returns
<hex20dec> What do I have to press to boot into recovery on 12.04???
<elsa3adiin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261474/
<elsa3adiin> this is it
<elsa3adiin> ^
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: and what is the error you're getting?
<elsa3adiin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261476/
<elsa3adiin> ^
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: did you install the adb plugin in eclipse?
<elsa3adiin> i dont think so
<ardchoille> are you using eclipse to develop?
<elsa3adiin> but what does it got to do with eclipse
<elsa3adiin> ?
<ardchoille> are you using eclipse?
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: ^^
<somsip> elsa3adiin: one path points to home/Anonymous and one points to usr/local
<somsip> elsa3adiin: :/home/Anonymous/android-sdk-linux:/usr/local/android-sdk-linux/tools
<somsip> elsa3adiin: make them both point to the correct path, use 'source .bash_aliases' again, and try again
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: good tutorials for setting this up are here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<ardchoille> somsip: he's also going to need the adb plugin or the sdk is going to be moot if he's using eclipse
<elsa3adiin> i installed eclipse
<somsip> ardchoille: that's one for later.
<elsa3adiin> but not using it
<somsip> ardchoille: so he's not using it. Not an issue. His choice
<elsa3adiin> dude ive read all of em
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<elsa3adiin> but beacuse im new to linux
<somsip> elsa3adiin: just read my fix 8-9 lines up
<elsa3adiin> i used to do everything on windows
<elsa3adiin> where
<somsip> elsa3adiin: you need me to point?
<elsa3adiin> ohh
<elsa3adiin> nvm
<elsa3adiin> but i dont need eclipse
<somsip> elsa3adiin: oh dear....try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261490/
<elsa3adiin> ok
<somsip> elsa3adiin: it's what I told you to do about an hour ago
<elsa3adiin> really?
<somsip> elsa3adiin: 14:29 < somsip> elsa3adiin: you also need to add other settings like these http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261445/
<Yusuke> hey
<Yusuke> andres_,  http://i.imgur.com/J19oN.png
<elsa3adiin> wtf is wrong with it
<elsa3adiin> why isnt it working
<Yusuke> think extended is not working, have to set filesystem for the partition
<elsa3adiin> why isnt it working
<elsa3adiin> im sick of this shit
<cfhowlett> elsa3adiin: take a break.  Computing while angry doesn't yield optimal results or easy solutions...
<jalexandru> I want to install vmware vsphere 5.1 cli, when I try to run vmware-install.pl I get an error msg: command not found but the file is there (I see the file with ls and also by mc) what can I do?
<somsip> jalexandru: ./vmware-install.pl perhaps?
<jalexandru> somsip: that was it .... Thanks a lot ...
<somsip> jalexandru: np
<Eagleman> How do i get the command id to work with ldap?
<Elia> hi there
<Abbas|> guys, is there no good way to forward port 443 via squid proxy?
<Abbas|> someone tells me its application layer forwarding and wont work
<elsa3adiin> so any fucken solutions?
<elsa3adiin> this problem is really pisssing me off
<martsvz2> Hi all, i've got a grub2 (and obviously ubuntu) related problem. I got a dmraid array, UEFI bios and Win8 dualboot with Ubuntu 12.04.  I managed to (default) boot to the grub2 efi bootmgr and chainloaded Win8 using by adding a menuentry in '/etc/grub.d/40_custom'. Unfortunately i'm now unable to hibernate in Win8, i'm guessing grub2 doesn't properly send the right info when chainloading the win8 bootmgr. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<fidel> elsa3adiin: just a guess - it might make sense to reduce the ranting and adding some more informative bits -> otherwise it might be hard for ppl joining this chan even to offer help to you
<elsa3adiin> they are helping me but the problem its NOT WORKING
<cfhowlett> elsa3adiin: remember when I suggested you take a break?  This is why...
<elsa3adiin> NO USE DUDE
<ardchoille> elsa3adiin: sometimes when you take a break and clear your mind you come back to the problem with a new outlook and it helps
<elsa3adiin> i wanna solve this damn problem they told me the right way so i did exactly what they said
<elsa3adiin> and still nothing
<elsa3adiin> i just feel like grabbing my pc and smash it into the wall
<fidel> elsa3adiin: you still havent mentioned or redescribed your current issue ...but ok - seems like you want to RANT and not solve
<elsa3adiin> im having this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/1261511/
<kop> fidel, somtimes the rant is the important first step
<elsa3adiin> and its not getting solved
<fidel> kop: but not in a support channel ;)
<andres_> Yusuke
<andres_> extended is working
<fidel> kop: or at least not if the base is missing ;)
<kop> support can come in many ways , listening is one of them
<andres_> Yusuke: you have now an extended partition that can hold any number of NTFS partitions inside
<elsa3adiin> any ideas?
<EweR> Hello
<fidel> !details | elsa3adiin
<ubottu> elsa3adiin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elsa3adiin> latest version 12.04
<fidel> elsa3adiin: adb in general should work as far as i know - it did the last time i needed it on linux. could you feed us with some more infos?
<kop> adb is unfamilliar , what does it belong to ?
<fidel> kop: android
<elsa3adiin> when i type ./Script.sh
<elsa3adiin> it tells me that
<fidel> kop: its part of the developer tools iirc
<EweR> How to disable root on 12.04.. So that I used su sudo instead? On google I found only how to enable root, but not how to disable
<kop> Ahhh  I still own a rotary phon that isn't very portable
<fidel> used to move files from & to your device and tons of other core-functions
<Martell> andres_, really amigo? so extended partition cannot be mounted?
<elsa3adiin> i put the path in .bashrc
<elsa3adiin> and as if i didnt do anything
<fidel> elsa3adiin: what is the output of $PATH
<andres_> Martell: yeah, an extended partition is not a mountable partition: doesn't hold any data
<andres_> it is just for containing other partitions
<fidel> elsa3adiin: and have you followed the install instructions of the dev-tools?
<elsa3adiin> export PATH=${PATH}:/home/James/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/adb
<elsa3adiin> i put that in .bashrc
<andres_> However the need of extended partitions will be overcome with the new booting systems in development: UEFI
<kangancur> :D
<llutz> elsa3adiin: wrong, path holds dirs only, so: export PATH=$PATH:/home/James/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools/
<fidel> ;)
<fidel> kop: and thats why ranting is not a part of support. starting with issue-details is ;)
<Martell> andres_ , ok amigo lemme burning this winxp on usb first
<schmo7000> hey guys.
<notze> when will be folsom in th repository?
<andres_> Martell: didn't know Windows XP could be burned to usb drives
<elsa3adiin> still
<andres_> at least officially ...
<elsa3adiin> didnt work
<elsa3adiin> i deleted the one i typed
<elsa3adiin> adn put the one u gave me
<llutz> elsa3adiin: "echo $PATH"
<somsip> unignore elsa3adiin
<schmo7000> lol
<geirha> elsa3adiin: .bashrc is the wrong place to set PATH. You should set it in .profile instead. Though note that that file is used when you log in, so you need to relog to see the difference
<Martell> andres_, yeah, you can with WinToFlash tool
<kangancur> pada ngemeng apa kiye????
<schmo7000> Anybody know anything about how Nautilus thumbnails?
<fidel> kangancur: what is your native language?
<andres_> is that officially supported by Microsoft? I'm just curious
<Martell> kangancur, speak english not jowo
<Martell> andres_, idk amigo
<andres_> ;)
<kangancur> hahahahaha
<kangancur> ok
<llutz> geirha: isn't ubuntu sourcing .bashrc in .profile by default?
<geirha> llutz: yes, for interactive login shells
<schmo7000> I've figured out how the bit about md5, ~/thumbnails, but I can't figure out the thumbs of /media/ the uri is apparently not file:///media/Metallica/Album Art.png
<elsa3adiin> still
<geirha> llutz: When you log in graphically, .bashrc won't be processed since .profile is A) not sourced by bash, and B) the shell that sources .profile is not interactive
<schmo7000> so I don't know what path it's using for md5. It's something to do with how it accesses media mounts I guess.
<elsa3adiin> where do i put it in profile or bashrc
<geirha> elsa3adiin: .profile
<elsa3adiin> ok
<elsa3adiin> i put it
<elsa3adiin> still no use
<llutz> geirha: ok
<schmo7000> oh.
<geirha> elsa3adiin: And as I noted earlier, after changing .profile, you need to log in again to see the effect
<elsa3adiin> shit
<IdleOne> elsa3adiin: Please stop with the cursing
<schmo7000> oh.
<schmo7000> I figured it out.
<schmo7000> It puts %20 in the spaces in the pathname.
<geirha> elsa3adiin: Then afterwards, open a terminal and see what   type -a adb   outputs
<schmo7000> So, like, if your CD is /media/Metallica is cool/Metallicachick.png it will md5 file:///media/Metallica%20is%20cool/Metallicachick.png and store the hash of this path in ~/.thumbnails/normal
<mouse> I need help.  I reinstalled windows xp over win7 then I tried to install ubuntu 12.04.1 along side it but gparted shows my entire hard drive as unallocated.  I know this isn't true because windows is still it's correct partition size.  But what do I do to get gparted to see the rest of my hard drive?
<schmo7000> I have a feeling nobody else will ever have this question.
<schmo7000> I think it runs it through an escaping function call.
<schmo7000> It would be helpful to know which one it is.
<schmo7000> Probably something like thumbnail(md5(escape_uri(my_uri)))
<geirha> schmo7000: I'm not sure what nautilus thumbnails is, but typically, for a launcher, %u will result in a url (which gui applications typically groks), and %f will result in a filename (that command-line tools can grok)
<schmo7000> geirha, what accepts this %u parameter?
<schmo7000> Oh. printf?
<geirha> schmo7000: No, launchers (.desktop-files)
<geirha> schmo7000: I don't know if that's used for your case though
<geirha> schmo7000: At any rate, the best solution is to find a way to send your command a filename instead of an url in the first place. Converting an url back into a filename is very cumbersome
<redwarriors25> how to fix grub
<redwarriors25> ubuntu 8.04
<phaidros> darn, between 2 and 4 weeks ago my network manager stopped working with wwan. only log related error I found: failed to enable/disable modem: (32) Failed to find a usable modem character set
<phaidros> since it was working before, even with the actual 12.04 I wonder what could have happened and how to fix it ..
<mouse> I need help.  I reinstalled windows xp over win7 then I tried to install ubuntu 12.04.1 along side it but gparted shows my entire hard drive as unallocated.  I know this isn't true because windows is still it's correct partition size.  But what do I do to get gparted to see the rest of my hard drive?
<schmo7000> hmm.
<phaidros> mouse: what kind of partition table? gpt?
<cfhowlett> mouse: gparted cannot handle gpt.
<mouse> what's gpt?
<kangancur_> hhh
<cfhowlett> mouse: a type of partitioning scheme.  Your hdd properties should show MBR not GPT ...
<garymc> Hi guys I know this aint the correct room but I have an LTSP server setup using Ubuntu. I changed the router for internet because the old one failed. Everything is working fine but my FAT clients dont get internet access after booting up
<phaidros> mouse: efi compliant partition table .. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<schmo7000> geirha, it seems that when you create a shortcut using nautilus it stores a uri.
<garymc> is it the IP route?
<phaidros> anyone an idea with modem-manger? stopped working .. :/
<phaidros> where does nm store the PIN of the SIM card, btw?
<mouse> cfhowlett, phaidros gparted originally setup this partition table and it used to be able to read it before I installed windows xp.  did xp change the partition table?
<phaidros> mouse: no clue, sry
<cfhowlett> mouse: xp would want an MBR table and could have changed it.
<mouse> cfhowlett, but it was already mbr
<cfhowlett> mouse: you need to find out what it is now.
<mouse> okay if it's not mbr now then how do I get it back to mbr?
<aneek> my ubuntu is hanging  so much
<mouse> cfhowlett, how do I do that?
<aneek> can any one suggest what to do
<cfhowlett> mouse: wait 1
<RealOpty> ello, so any suggestions on howto: mount my ext4 partition  automatically without using fstab?
<phaidros> aneek: I can't see. anyone an idea?
<aneek> phaidros then why we are here
<Martell> aneek, maybe you can tell when its hanging, when you login or, when you open firefox maybe, or etc.
<phaidros> aneek: listen to Martell ;)
<aneek> when i m loggin
<phaidros> aneek: please use proper English.
<cfhowlett> mouse: you should have a disk utility tool.  Highlight your HDD and display properties.
<Martell> check your startup programs, uncheck those that are not necessary
<aneek> when i am login on my account entire desktop is hanging
<aneek> and all icons applications working slow
<aneek> and responding late
<redwarriors25> hyow can i fix the 8.04 ubuntu
<phaidros> aneek: are you arunning "Ubuntu" or "Ubuntu 2d" desktop?
<martsvz2> Since i'm using grub (EFI mode) i can't return from hibernate in Win8. Any ideas?
<cfhowlett> redwarriors25: 8.04 is already end of life.  upgrade.
<phax> hi guys, i have a workstation without a monitor and i want to use the monitor of a laptop running Ubuntu for displaying that...how can i go about it..thanks in advance?
<kyubutsu> aneek: could be a video driver issue. when was last time you updated your system?
<mouse> cfhowlett, do you mean while in xp?
<redwarriors25> but theres a file there
<phaidros> aneek: it sounds like your system is missing acceleration (OepnGL)
<redwarriors25> and important
<cfhowlett> mouse: nope.  you have an ubuntu boot disk?
<mouse> cfhowlett, yeah one second while I boot from it again
<phaidros> redwarriors25: download grml rescue cd or any live cd, boot your system, get the files of and reinstall/upgrade the system to a recent linux
<cfhowlett> redwarriors25: you need to save a data file?  boot a CD, copy the file to CDROM ...
<iDangerMouse> mouse: Are you related to me?
<phaidros> s/boot the system/boot the system with the live cd/
<phaidros> cfhowlett: how does one copy files to CDROM ? :)
<cfhowlett> phaidros: urrrr, ummm, *google it!*
<mouse> iDangerMouse, despite my current situation no
<cfhowlett> phaidros: you're right, tho.  sorry.
<iDangerMouse> mouse: cheers.
<phaidros> cfhowlett: either your burn stuff to a CD-W/RW, not a CD*ROM* (ROM = Read Only Memory) ;)
<redwarriors25> i cant open the ubuntu 8.04 desktop
<phaidros> redwarriors25: boot a rescue/live CD
<gordonjcp> phax: VNC, or something like "export DISPLAY=<ip of laptop>:0" before starting an X app
<gordonjcp> phax: using GUI apps over a network never really works well
<phaidros> where does netwrok manager store SIM PINs ?
<redwarriors25> is there any live cd for 8.04
<mouse> cfhowlett, if the partition table is gpt will I lose all my files when it was switched from mbr?
<phaidros> redwarriors25: no, take a recent live CD. Just download the actual Ubuntu Desktop CD
<phaidros> mouse: yes
<t432> My home directory is almost full, how can I check what taking up all that space? I did a manual check and largest file i can find is 8 gig and others are just docs
<phax> gordonjcp: if i don't use the network, can i not use the monitor cable and switch the laptop monitor to show the workstation display?
<cfhowlett> mouse: i converted my gpt to mbr without loss
<phaidros> t432: "df -h" shows the usage of the mount points. in /home/user try "du -sh *"
<mouse> cfhowlett, Thank you so much.  If you can get me out of this without losing files I'll love you forever.
<cfhowlett> ...
<cfhowlett> mouse: trying to find the link ...
<martsvz2> Since i'm using the grub bootloader (and ubuntu 12.04) hibernate stopped working on Windows. Any ideas?
<kyubutsu> 8.04 is no longer supported. End of life date : May 12, 2011
<ThinkT510> kyubutsu: 8.04 is still supported on servers
<cfhowlett> mouse: ok, here come links...
<cfhowlett>  mouse http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/26203-convert-gpt-disk-mbr-disk.html
<redwarriors25> how can i fix no gui for 8.04 ubuntu
<cfhowlett> http://www.dynamic-disk.com/resource/convert-GPT-disk-to-MBR.html
<cfhowlett> mouse http://www.ehow.com/how_12119053_convert-gpt-mbr-linux.html
<kyubutsu> ThinkT510: server isn't desktop
<ThinkT510> redwarriors25: kyubutsu told you already, desktop support has ended
<phaidros> redwarriors25: there is no easy way to fix it and as it is very old software nobody wants to bother with it anymore. further, it is not recommended to use that anymore for desktops
<ThinkT510> kyubutsu: sorry, only just joined
<phaidros> redwarriors25: as I said before, get your data of the machine and upgrade/reinstall to a supported version (12.04 LTS or 12.10)
<phaidros> where does network manager store the PIN of a SIM card
<phaidros> ?
<ThinkT510> phaidros: 12.10 isn't supported here yet
<cfhowlett> redwarriors25: suggest you stick with 12.04 and upgrade LTS only.
<phaidros> got it: /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/$connection
<phaidros> ThinkT510: oops. My bad. Sorry.
<redwarriors25> the problem is how can i upgrade if theres a files there
<ThinkT510> redwarriors25: backup what you need
<redwarriors25> how
<ThinkT510> !backup | redwarriors25
<ubottu> redwarriors25: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<cfhowlett> redwarriors25: usb
<webprojectx> what about an encrypted Macintosh HD =D ?
<ThinkT510> redwarriors25: i always use a seperate partition to store my files on so whenever i reinstall my files are all seperate from my os
<phaidros> redwarriors25: last time: download a live CD, boot it and move your data to a USB stick or USB hdd. afterwards upgrade/reinstall (to) a recent Ubuntu version
<phaidros> redwarriors25: you can create a bootable USB stick as well. look for gtk-usb-creator or unetbootin
<phaidros> webprojectx: ?
<phaidros> where to as for networm-manager/modem-manager problems? I believe #gnome won't be the right place, as we are running unity after all .. :/
<mouse> cfhowlett, apt-cache search can't find gdisk
<kyubutsu> unless you don't have any significant data you want to save. you're the judge of that. the point is: always make copies of your important files
<phaidros> mouse: aptitude search gdisk on 12.04 yields: p   gdisk                                                                              - GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool
<cfhowlett> mouse: enable "universe" repository
<cfhowlett> mouse: apt-cache policy gdisk
<cfhowlett> gdisk:
<cfhowlett>   Installed: (none)
<cfhowlett>   Candidate: 0.8.1-1build1
<cfhowlett>   Version table:
<cfhowlett>      0.8.1-1build1 0
<FloodBot1> cfhowlett: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redwarriors25> for what use
<mouse> cfhowlett, this new 12.04 is confusing me.  I can't find the package manager or software sources at all.
<cfhowlett> mouse: update/settings
<leotr> am i able to install package on live system?
<cfhowlett> mouse: sorry I can't be more exact.  I'm on UbuntuStudio which has xubuntu foundation.  A little bit different ...
<leotr> i tried  apt-get but package was not found
<cfhowlett> !persistent|
<ubottu> : For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mouse> cfhowlett, Ah there we go.  thank you.
<kyubutsu> leotr: the 'live' environment runs from disk. therefore, it is temporary. so, no
<kyubutsu> leotr: 'disk' as in 'cd'
<kyubutsu> leotr: i take that back. i actually haven't tried such thing. but it stands to reason that even if you could, the changes will not be permanent
<brainstoke> does anyone use a bluetooth keyboard here ?
<leotr> kyubutsu: ok
<mouse> okay it turns out my partition table was already mbr but for some reason gparted still reads it as unallowcated.
<sssilver> Hello everyone. I need to control my mouse pointer using keyboard. I have enabled it an it works, however the speed is extremely slow. Is this adjustable, and how? Thanks.
<kyubutsu> mouse: either way, mbr and partition type isn't the same thing. ntfs is the common windows partition and gparted can read it just fine. windows xp uses fat32(?) .. there might be a compatibility issue there
<kyubutsu> windows xp is pretty old and there is no support for it even from microsoft themselves
<mouse> kyubutsu, gparted says "warning: can't have overlapping partitions"
<jud> problem..transmission is no longer associated with magnets for some reason?
<diverdude> ehhm so i install php5 and it says: After this operation, 17.9 MB of additional disk space will be used. and immedietly after i remove it, and it says: After this operation, 21.5 kB disk space will be freed.  how does that make sense?
<overbythere> diverdude: did it just install php5, or php5, apache-php5 etc etc
<AdvoWork> in terminal, i'm doing ssh user@ip  is there a way I can name it, ie ssh user@whatever 'test server'  as when ive got multiple terminals open, its confusing as hell
<kyubutsu> diverdude: it's just simple math. carry on..
<fidel> diverdude: wild guess: you havent fully removed it - you just used remove right?
<diverdude> overbythere: hmm ok by doing apt-get autoremove it removed the rest i think
<somsip> AdvoWork: personally, I set all of my servers with $PS1 that shows the server name
<cfhowlett> diverdude: apt-get purge ?
<diverdude> yeah
<aneek> i shared a folder from my ubuntu desktop ,when i try to access this from client machine through alt+f2 in run type smb://172.18.49.51
<aneek> it is not showing anything
<jud> associating transmission to magnets in firefox anyone?
<dandre> Hello
<cfhowlett> dandre: greetings
<dandre> Since My last update, I can't launch  thunderbird, I get this error:
<dandre> (thunderbird:4622): GLib-ERROR **: Creating pipes for GWakeup: Trop de fichiers ouverts
<cfhowlett> !fr|dandre:
<ubottu> dandre:: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dandre> ok:
<dandre> (2012-10-05 12:14:49) dandre: (thunderbird:4622): GLib-ERROR **: Creating pipes for GWakeup: Too many files opened
<aum__> i want to setup snmpd and snmp agent i tried to follow several howto but failed to install it on my 12.04
<jud> once upon a time I'd click the magnet torrent link and transmission would automatically download it. Now when I click a magnet, it tells me it can't do it because it's not associated with any program. I added some new lines in about:config to no avail.
<mouse> I need help.  I reinstalled windows xp over win7 then I tried to install ubuntu 12.04.1 along side it but gparted shows my entire hard drive as unallocated and gives the error "can't have overlapping partitions".  What do I do to fix this?
<mithran> hello how can i see all the previous commands typed in the terminal without using the arrow key
<Laish> i am can't login as my user although i can with guest
<llutz> mithran:  type "history"
<Laish> using 12.04 with default settings
<mithran> llutz: just history
<jud> 9.1 karmic transmission-magnet association, firefox?
<ThinkT510> jud: karmic is no longer supported
<jud> ThinkT510: It use to work automatically..?
<Anonymous> Hola
<Guest91088> noooooo
<Guest91088> porque
<Guest91088> porqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest91088> que pasa primoooooooo
<Guest91088> ,9
<ejv> i was screaming that at 12.04.0 last weekend
<Guest91088> Q DICES'
<Guest91088> E.E
<ejv> ubuntu got me real good, *real* good, with that md/raid kernel bug.
<SpindizZzy> hi all
<SpindizZzy> I'm having difficulties connecting to a host behind a router using ssh and dynamic DNS
<SpindizZzy> i routed the ports, but no succes...
<ejv> is the host setup to listen and accept inbound ssh connections?
<gordonjcp> SpindizZzy: can you connect to the host locally?
<SpindizZzy> ejv: actually, i wake the host remotely using WOL and try to login
<SpindizZzy> gordonjcp, yes, everything works fine locally (WOL & SSH)
<SpindizZzy> host runs ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<sssilver> anyone knows how to change the speed of mouse pointer when controlled by the keypad?
<SpindizZzy> i have a dynamic dns set up, using the free services from afraid.org
<SpindizZzy> and that point to my router's external IP
<SpindizZzy> pointS
<tsimpson> SpindizZzy: did you forward the external port to your internal IP?
<SpindizZzy> i did
<SpindizZzy> using the same portnumber
<SpindizZzy> i flashed my TP-link router and put dd-wrt on
<ejv> no fail2ban / iptables wizardry quietly denying you access?
<SpindizZzy> very straightforward
<SpindizZzy> ejv: nope
<ejv> oh well who needs ssh anyways :p
<SpindizZzy> ejv: better suggestions ? :)
<mouse> I need help.  I reinstalled windows xp over win7 then I tried to install ubuntu 12.04.1 along side it but gparted shows my entire hard drive as unallocated and gives the error "can't have overlapping partitions".  What do I do to fix this?
<ejv> can you ssh into your router directly, then ssh into your NAT host?
<SpindizZzy> well, i'm trying...
<SpindizZzy> haven't figured that out yet ...
<ejv> good litmus test to prove that dropbear is working on your ddwrt (i think it's dropbear), at least you could narrow it down to bad internal routing
<ejv> setup remote access to listen on some absurd high port and test it
<SpindizZzy> eeeeuh
<SpindizZzy> that sounds like chinese :)
<SpindizZzy> i did see a dropbear entry on my router's web GUI ...
<sayres> hi guys.I want install VirtualBox in ubuntu 12.4.when install apear this error:http://dpaste.com/810114/    .what can i do?
<SpindizZzy> ejv: what address do i need to use to ssh to my host ?
<mithran> hai i cant format my mmc memmory card
<SpindizZzy> say my router is at blabla.123.com
<tsimpson> sayres: remove virtualbox-guest-additions-iso first, then install virtualbox
<mithran> while doing format it shows that an error occured
<ejv> sayres: also in addition to what tsimpson said, 4.2 is *really* new; fresh off the block; perhaps try 4.1.$VERSION which is more mature
<SpindizZzy> do i ssh blabla.123.com ??
<SpindizZzy> or do i ssh routername@blabla.123.com ??
<SpindizZzy> or do i use the hosts name immediately ?
<mithran> and if i am trying to formatt with my mobile phone it showes that the is no permission
<ejv> root@your.dyndns.host.name -p PORT
<sayres> ejv: mean I cant install 4.2?
<ejv> or admin@blah
<ejv> i think ddwrt uses 'admin'
<SpindizZzy> will test
<sayres>  tsimpson:how can remove virtualbox-guest-additions-iso ??I havent virtual box
<mithran> I tried with windows it shows that the mmc card is read only
<no_gravity> Good Morning! Somehow the quick-search in Thunderbird doesnt work anymore or is not there anymore... is there some new bug?
<ejv> sayres: that feeling when people ignore advise
<tsimpson> sayres: you already have that package installed, you should "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox-guest-additions-iso" first
<crazydip> how do i structure debian/rules if to build the package all that is needed is: ./autogen.sh AND make?qq
<ejv> sayres: installing 4.2 is possible, first follow tsimpson's instructions :)
<tsimpson> crazydip: #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-motu can help you construct a debian package
<crazydip> tsimpson: thanks
<sayres> tsimpson:  ejv:ok im trying
<skpl> hello, after an update i have no sound, can someone help?
<skpl> im using 12.04.1
<SpindizZzy> ejv: no route to host
<SpindizZzy> ejv: ping router.dns.com works
<SpindizZzy> but something@router.dns.com does not
<sayres> tsimpson:  ejv:its finaly installed.tnx for helping my friends.
<MonkeyDust> SpindizZzy  what do you mean by something@router.dns.com ?
<ejv> i hope he means ssh admin@his.dyndns
<SpindizZzy> MonkeyDust, when i add a hostname
<SpindizZzy> indeed
<MonkeyDust> ah, ssh
<SpindizZzy> tried several
<SpindizZzy> ssh doesnt work, giving 'no route to host'
<SpindizZzy> but pinging works
<skpl> hello, after an update i have no sound, can someone help?
<ejv> what happens when you ssh to your router (on the port you specified in the ddwrt console) using your ip, not your dns
<SpindizZzy> sec
<ejv> dns is so broken i wish someone would kill it, sigh
<SpindizZzy> ejv: same thing, 'no route to host'
<SpindizZzy> weird...
<ejv> do you have a public facing ip?
<SpindizZzy> and indeed, verrrry broken...
<SpindizZzy> yep
<ejv> this router sounds like trouble, im all out of ideas, granted it's crack of dawn...
<SpindizZzy> yeah, big trouble :)µ
<SpindizZzy> -µ
<ejv> do you have any other routers that you can test with?
<jackmac> help: when ripping a cd with rythmbox, how are you notified that it is finished
<SpindizZzy> i do
<SpindizZzy> i guess i will have to try ttah...
<ejv> i hate to send you down that path, but im fresh out of ideas, perhaps swap another router into place and see if you get any better routing
<SpindizZzy> that
<SpindizZzy> yep, back to square one
<SpindizZzy> :s
<SpindizZzy> oh well, at least we're learning along the way...
<SpindizZzy> :)
<ejv> maybe someone else will chime in ;)
<SpindizZzy> hehe
<SpindizZzy> thx anyway :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, i'm doing: rsync -vruH /mnt/FILES/ . --exclude .recycle --exclude .recycle --exclude "/mnt/FILES/BACKUPS/old_uploads/" --stats  but  even though ive excluded the old_uploads, it still appears to do them. Any ideas please/
<skpl> hello, after an update i have no sound, can someone help?
<MonkeyDust> AdvoWork  and without the quotes?
<ztane> ubuntu precise, uptodate system: when i try to log in to unity, the screen goes blank for 2 seconds, then i am returned to the greeter again
<pengwu> I am trying to change my passwd but system thinking my new password is too simple, so HOW CAN I DISABLE the checking?
<ztane> also how do i get system users to show on unity login box, damnit i cannot even type in a user name
<MonkeyDust> ztane  i've had that too, may be a compiz issue, try to log in some other DE -- did you try 2D? -- when you're in the login screen, press ctrl-alt-f1 and install fallback or so
<cfhowlett> pengwu: delete your password
<ztane> MonkeyDust: 2d woks
<ztane> MonkeyDust: *does not work either
<ztane> MonkeyDust: i could log in though gdm though
<MonkeyDust> ztane  try the ctrl-alt-f1 trick
<ztane> why does ubuntu suck so much lately, it seems I cant do anything anymore :(
<ztane> "usability" :(
<ztane> i think i have to go to gdm anyhow
<blackhole_> how to create mozilla shortcut in desktop?
<ztane> how do i change to gdm on precise
<ThinkT510> ztane: install it
<pengwu> I want to disable the passwd complexity checking not delete my password
<ztane> ThinkT510: -10 points
<ztane> ThinkT510: i have it
<ztane> this is what sucks in the ubuntu currently. everyone thinks evveryone is a damned n00b
<ztane> been linux user for 15 years
<thek__> ztane: the irc climate changed I think. Now ppl show up, ask a question then move on to some other media where they socialize.
<ThinkT510> ztane: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<thek__> ztane: makes communication very shallow and harsh. :-/
<ztane> true
<ztane> what makes me feel sad about ubuntu that i switched to ubuntu on 8.04 because everything seemed to work
<ztane> now after 4 years, nothing really works anymore
<thek__> "everything" rarely work on "anything" though.
<thek__> I guess it wasn't really LTS?
<ztane> ThinkT510: thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> people complain about the new Redmond OS, too
<ThinkT510> ztane: can i get my 10 points back :)
<thek__> I've been forced to move on from 10.04LTS to 12.04 LTS. Times change too quickly for me to get stuck on a conservative trail.
<ztane> thek__: i have been through all versions and 1204 has been a nightmare :D
<thek__> really? Maybe you've been unlucky. I hardly had any issues with 10.04. initially there were some keyboard irritation with stuck keys, but then smooth as a baby bottom.
<ztane> I now need to modprobe my wlan driver instead of it working
<thek__> I'm also really impressed with 12.04
<ztane> right out of box
<ztane> like in every other version for 2 years
<apg> But, I believe is that everything change very quickly in Ubuntu
<thek__> I use Windows XP, 7, OS X Lion, Solaris 11 in my work as well, but I really enjoy Ubuntu 12.04
<ztane> before 8.04 I did use gentoo for some years, building everything
<thek__> (from a usability perspective that it is.. to limit the scope some)
<ztane> 8.04 seemed to wrok quite nicely compared to them
<ztane> *it
<apg> But I think Unity will get matured as the development process is also still on the way
<ztane> but really the experience has been mostly backwards, every update I just need to tinker more to get the same experience as 8.04
 * cfhowlett cursed out in private chat: WINNING!
<elgumso> hello - looking for some help with resizing a Linux partition without bringing down the OS. Can anyone point me in the right direction please
<ztane> elgumso: depends on many things
<cfhowlett> 1resize
<thek__> apg: i hope so. It shows promise. I love the 'search me' concept. Especially if I could by reasonably sophisticated speech rec to it.
<thek__> s/by/buy/
<CQ> hello, is ther ea good drawin/note taking app around for use with a tablet? And what's the best UI to use for a tablet?
<elgumso> Expanding it. Virtual disk. I've increased it in ESX and need to fill it up but can't shutdown the system
<ztane> elgumso: but it depends on how you parititioned your disk
<datruth> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and I am having issues controlling the brightness of my screen it my hotkeys seem to work during boot (grub) and shutdown window but after Kubuntu loads I can no longer control the brightness can someone help with this?
<ztane> elgumso: inside the box, do you use lvm or not?
<ztane> elgumso: if your partition is in the middle, you are mostly out of luck
<apg> Cq, are you running ubuntu on a tablet?
<elgumso> it's sda1. sda2 extended sda5 swap (for some reason)
<CQ> apg yes... lenovo x61
<ztane> elgumso: no luck then :D
<ztane> elgumso: should always put lvm inside
<thek__> Btw, anyone know of a driver issue with SATA solid-drives which relates to the inability to mount the disk in Virtualbox? This issue is a cloud on a sunny day.
<elgumso> damn. Ok I'll read into that for next time. Is lvm done at install?
<ztane> elgumso: if you had it as the last partition, you could expand it with fdisk; with lvm you could add separate disks instead of growing an existing one, too
<ztane> elgumso: you can actually do it afterwards too, but a bit tinkering
<ztane> elgumso: "a bit"
<ztane> elgumso: also I suggest for these questions you could go to ubuntu-server ;)
<elgumso> ok sweet. thanks very much for your help. Looks like in this case I'll have to rebuild the system then just clone the data.
<elgumso> ah ok cool
<elgumso> thanks again, much appreciated
<datruth> ztane: is lvm required or recommended for Ubuntu install?
<ztane> elgumso: hmm acutally if you did not use any swap
<datruth> ztane: is there away to check if I currently use lvm?
<ztane> datruth: no, it depends if you want to add disk space to existing partitions...
<ztane> datruth: most probably you arent
<MonkeyDust> datruth  required, no -- recommended... depends on how you use ubuntu
<ztane> elgumso: ... if you didnt use any swap, or the extended, you could turn off swap and increase the partition 1,
<ztane> elgumso: then add another disk for swap
<datruth> ztane: my disk's are pretty much partitioned out into one big drive and I use virtualbox to seperate the space that I need
<elgumso> WIN
<arian_> HEllo
<elgumso> I could totally do that! Nice one man! That'll be perfect
<Guest82855> hello
<Guest82855> Is here any body?
<MonkeyDust> Guest82855  it works, you're in
<datruth> time to google more for my brightness issue
<elgumso> ztane: thanks bud. sorted!
<l3d> was wondering what would I have to do if I would like to have a file or folder sync between two ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Guest82855> adfadfsd نشیسب
<Guest82855> hello I have a
<Guest82855> hello i made a bash file and i want to sheuld that to update my system by at what can i do ?
<datruth> Guest68405: that question makes no sense.
<rocket_hamster> I think hes looking for cron
<ztane> elgumso: and consider using lvm on any new installations ;)
<egoitz> Hi, I'm running 12.04 precise and have some problems with python module
<egoitz> http://pastebin.com/rdaCQiZf
<egoitz> the XenSMDriver is in file... http://pastebin.com/hEzGATmC
<egoitz> how could I manage the utils.py to find the other module?
<egoitz> http://pastebin.com/5cP5wtic
<egoitz> this is the directory structure
<elgumso> ztane: Hehe I think especially in my VM's it's proabably a good idea
<ztane> elgumso: well lvm is even better on physical harddisks, can move from one disk to another on the fly effortlessly!
<arian__> WHAT CAN I DO TO USE CRON WITH THAT?
<datruth> time to reboot and see if this fix works
<MonkeyDust> arian__  caps
<cfhowlett> !shout|arian__:
<ubottu> arian__:: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<datruth> arian__: use cron with what?
<arian__> ok I have problem with my system :| sorry
<MonkeyDust> egoitz  ask in #python, over 900 people there
<ztane> hmmm
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector, can anyone hlelp?
<egoitz> I don't have now the pass of my freenode user is there any python channel you're able to ask without registering?
<ztane> ok I have system user hudson, and trying to log in to unity with it from GDM, the login window just stops responding after I enter password, nothing happens except the busy cursor for 20 minutes now :/
<ztane> any ideas
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector, can anyone hlelp?
<Guest37094> sorry , I am using the kde on ubuntu can you say to me where is the cron setting on kde ?? (I saw that before on kde)
<MonkeyDust> Guest37094  try crontab -e       (that's e for edit)
<Guest37094> MonkeyDust, does cron have any gui to use with that?
<MonkeyDust> dunno
<geirha> Guest37094: there is a gui for gnome (gnome-scheduler or something). Try searching the software center for a kde equivalent
<MonkeyDust> there's kcron, i guess
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector, can anyone hlelp?
<Guest37094> excuse I founded this , but i don't know what is it name. http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeadmin/kcron/index.html
<rabbi1> hi, i am trying to connect reliance 'zte ac 2736' datacard, but unable to connect, tried wvdial as well, but no luck. The 'option' for the device under 'network settings' is disabled. how can solve this ?
<Guest37094> as a matter of fact I don't have that on my kde.
<geirha> Guest37094: try installing the package named kcron
<Guest37094> geirha, installed that . but added nothing to my softwares .
<EweR> How to disable root on 12.04.. So that I used su sudo instead? On google I found only how to enable root, but not how to disable
<bazhang> EweR, on a normal install? a vpn? or what
<EweR> bazhang, vpn
<bazhang> normal installs if's not not enabled by default
<bazhang> err it's
<geirha> !root | EweR
<ubottu> EweR: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<geirha> EweR: The RootSudo page explains how to disable it again, among other things
<EweR> geirha, ok ty
<Guest37094> geirha, I installed the kcron but it didn't add software
<geirha> Guest37094: I'm not familiar with kde, so I have no idea where it should appear.
<Guest37094> geirha, thank you
<geirha> Guest37094: You could try  Alt+F2, and type in kcron
<bazhang> Guest37094, what about gnome-schedule
<bazhang> !info gnome-schedule | Guest37094
<ubottu> Guest37094: gnome-schedule (source: gnome-schedule): GNOME scheduler for automatic tasks. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (precise), package size 953 kB, installed size 2684 kB
<rabbi1> hi, i am trying to connect reliance 'zte ac 2736' datacard, but unable to connect, tried wvdial as well, but no luck. The 'option' for the device under 'network settings' is disabled. how can solve this ?
<Kingsy> what is wrong with this --> ar -cvf --exclude="var" --exclude="media/import" --exclude="media/catalog/product/cache" backup.tar.gz public_html/ <-- it seems to create a file actually called "--exclude="var"" lol
<geirha> Kingsy: because the word after -f is what it takes as filename
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector, can anyone hlelp?
<Kingsy> geirha: so it should be tar -cv --exclude="var" --exclude="media/import" --exclude="media/catalog/product/cache" -f backup.tar.gz public_html/   ?
<geirha> Kingsy: sure, that should do something closer to what you expect ;)
<Kingsy> geirha: also the paths in --exclude="" they are all relative to public_html.. is that correct?
<geirha> Kingsy: Off hand, I don't remember. I'd have to check man tar
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<datruth> I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and I am having issues controlling the brightness of my screen it my hotkeys seem to work during boot (grub) and shutdown window but after Kubuntu loads I can no longer control the brightness can someone help with this?
<Kingsy> geirha: thanks
<arian__> geirha: I restarted my pc but not added any programms
<dr_willis> datruth:  as a test. go to the consoles and see if they work.
<arian__> I have it now
<datruth> dr_willis: the keys work during boot up but after the o/s loads they no longer work.
<arian__> yes , thx everbody , thx geirha
<blackhole_> elow
<datruth> dr_willis: also I've tried passing switches to grub and still that doesn't work.
<blackhole_> k
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector, can anyone hlelp?
<starius> http://vk.com/wall-33241_226238
<dr_willis> mikkel:  what video chipset? and how is it connected
<mikkel> intel hd graphics 3000
<bazhang> starius, why post that here
<mikkel> it is connected through VGA
<starius> i have not found channel for ubuntu translators
<datruth> hrmm ok
<theadmin> starius: All Ubuntu translations are mantained through Launchpad.
<starius> ok, I'll take this into account
<mikkel> i've connected a projector to my laptop and i cannot use the full resolution of the projector. I have intel hd graphics 3000 connected in VGA. can anyone help?
<l1ght> oh the lulz.
<l1ght> Morning
<cfhowlett> l1ght: not in China...
<cfhowlett> l1ght: greetings
<l1ght> cfhowlett: It's always morning on the interwebz.
<cfhowlett> l1ght: ... OK
<apg> I have a problem,  when I connect my laptop to a projector via VGA cable, It cannot be set to be twin-view, so that what is shown on my screen also be on the projector. I have set it to be twin-view from nvidia-seetings. I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and Nvidia Geforce 540 M.
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I'm trying to install  libccid pcscd, but headers are not being send!
<bazhang> Jacruth, whats the reason for doing so
<Guest87146> Hi Guys, I have some questions about boot locations and was wondering if someone better versed in Linux/Ubuntu could help me out, if so if you could pm me that would be great
<bazhang> Guest87146, just ask here
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Guest87146
<Jacruth> bazhang, I'm trying to use a identification card and I need libccid and that.
<ubottu> Guest87146: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jacruth> bazhang, is there any way to force download the headers?
<Guest87146> ok
<l3d> was wondering what would I have to do if I would like to have a file or folder sync between two ubuntu 12.04 ?   update thanks  anyway but i found what i was looking for unison worked just fine thanks to google
<Guest87146> I would like to know how I can remotely boot ubuntu from a network drive, as the system I'd like to run ubuntu on does not have a HDD.
<cfhowlett> !PXE|Guest87146:
<cfhowlett> Guest87146: pxe networking booting is one solution
<Guest87146> yes, I can use PXE to install it, but how to I 'run' it remotely, effectly using system A's HDD and system B's CPU,RAM, etc.
<dr_willis> you would have to setup nfs shares or other shares..
<dr_willis> as for cpu/ram - that would be more where you boot up a 'thin client' that just displays  from the server
<dr_willis> thinclient, x-terminal, whats other terms? It used tobe common place ages ago.. not so much these days
<Guest87146> the whole reason why im trying to do this is because I have about 50 servers with no HDDs and would like to run Xen XCP on them (you can run it from ubuntu, thats why I am asking here) and would like to network boot them without having to put HDDs in all of them
<cfhowlett> !LTSP
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<dr_willis> basically netbooting a minimal image that has X and  then does xdmcp connection to the server. ;) I belive.. ive not used it in years
<rezaev> hello/
<rezaev> im from russia\
<rezaev> i need help
<cfhowlett> !ru|rezaev:
<ubottu> rezaev:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lnxslck> rezaev, need a green card ? lol
<CyBz> lol
<blackhole> do i have to install antivirus for ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus|blackhole:
<ubottu> blackhole:: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nicko_> hello, I need a suggestion
<blackhole> ubottu, ok thanks how about firewall?
<ubottu> blackhole: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> blackhole:  if you want to scan windows files for windows viruses.. you can..
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<nicko_> is it better to download the beta 2 rather than reinstalling the beta 1 that I have and just do a upgrade?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|nicko_:
<ubottu> nicko_:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<dr_willis> nicko_:  id say redownload the latest.. because you will just download ALL theupdates anyway. and see #ubuntu+1
<blackhole> thanks u all
<test1> why is `apt-get changelog ${packagename}` not called by apt-cache, since that is the apt command to extract information and apt-get is to change/remove/install packages
<jrib> test1: apt-get changelog apt, search for "changelog", find reference to bug #526990 (debian), see discussion?  Maybe you can propose it's moved to apt-cache, I don't know
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526990 in Evaristo "Ordenação de colunas nas encomendas/guias de remessa/facturas" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526990
<jrib> no ubottu
<jrib> debian #526990
<ubottu> Debian bug 526990 in apt "apt-cache should be able to display the changelog of a package" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/526990
<test1> jrib: thanks
<blackhole> is there any software for router monitoring tools? using Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> router monitoring tools - is a little broad. there are Log display/watcher tools to  see whats going on with the router if it supports that.. err.. smnp? logging standard.
<cfhowlett> blackhole: iftop, iptraff
<jrib> test1: one reason may be that the changelogs aren't actually cached, so it isn't really using apt-"cache"
<blackhole> cfhowlett, is that on software center?
<test1> jrib: could be, but then the description of apt-cache and apt-get should be redefined. at this point it looks inconsistent.
<dr_willis> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-1 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 97 kB
<jrib> test1: yep, probably worth a comment on that bug just to get a discussion started about it
<test1> jrib: will do this weekend
<cfhowlett> blackhole: bad intel.  iiptraff is linux but not in any ubuntu repo.  Sorry.
<leotr> can i modify ubuntu installer which automatically configures disk layout (e.g. boot loader - 1. recovery partition (continues installation to 2) - 2. system parition (modifiable, gets erased when booting from 1st partition) - 3. data partition (modifiable, untouched when booting from 1st partition)
<blackhole> cfhowlett, ah... ok
<cfhowlett> blackhole: see article  http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/11/25/how-to-monitor-traffic-at-cisco-router-using-linux-netflow/
<blackhole> i learn a lot w/u guys thanks...
<dr_willis> leotr:  you mean you want to make your own cd that  auto partions differntly?
<Focus30> Ciao a tutti
<Focus30> !list
<ubottu> Focus30: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> the list zombies are awake. ;)
<dr_willis> iftop shows some neat info.... not sure i understand why im seeing connections to some sites. ;)
<basz> hi can someone please explain to me conf.d ? all files in here are automaticly read? does 00-* property are overwritten by later ones? for example 90-*
<dr_willis> www.layer8-problem.org        seems... a weird name
<basz> or the other way around?
<dr_willis> basz:  whats the exact path/filename?  im not clear on which conf files you mean
<Guest87146> thanks for the help guys, im sure ill be back with more questions about LTSP lol
<basz> i'm talking about /etc/dovecot/conf.d
<basz> but i'm guessing this is a general thing (convention)
<dr_willis> basz:  how i normally think it works. the various parts 'in order' basically get used as the whole config file.
<dr_willis> sort of 'merged' in order to become the  main config file.
<basz> I have some older dovecot conf files that I would like to consolidate them into conf.d
<dr_willis> numbers are not always used.. for example in -> /etc/bash_completion.d/
<dr_willis> or they get 'ran' in order to generate the config file - like in  grub.d  --> /etc/grub.d
<basz> hmm my dovecot.conf does not contain '!include conf.d/*.conf' so apparently those config files aren't used anyways
<basz> all conf is in /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<basz> no magic going on here… i like that
<jrib> the conf.d directories are nice if other packages need to add things to the configuration; they can just drop a file in the appropriate directory
<ovnicraft> hello i am configuring my interfaces i got 2 so this is my interfaces file https://gist.github.com/3839643
<ovnicraft> i got an error when ifup eth1
<ovnicraft> ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1
<ovnicraft> why this ?
<llutz_> ovnicraft: check the line after "auto eth1"
<llutz_> ovnicraft: it has to be "iface eth1...." not iface eth0
<mechteam> is it ok to distribute Remastered ubuntu on my website ?
<ovnicraft> llutz_: thx
<basz> jeesh,.. are .pem files interchanble to .crt files? (lets try that)
<ovnicraft> stupid error
<llutz_> ovnicraft: typical copy/paste error :)
<cfhowlett> mechteam: see the licensing details, but generally OK
<ovnicraft> yes
<mechteam> thanks cfhowlett ovnicraft
<ovnicraft> llutz_: ok si i got another issue (not related) can't ping public IP
<ninwa> Anyone know a good app that integrates Google Voice into my desktop at all, or even just a nice standalone app would be fine too.
<llutz_> ovnicraft: your public ip from inside LAN?
<ninwa> I'm particularly interested in the SMS aspect of it.
<ninwa> I found this, but it's no longer being developed: http://rstoeber.com/apps/Google_Voice_Utility.html
<ovnicraft> llutz_: not, it is connected directly to modem
<basz> yep they are...
<MonkeyDust> ninwa  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/add-google-voice-alerts-to-the-ubuntu-messaging-menu
<ninwa> MonkeyDust, perfect :]
<ninwa> Thank you
<MonkeyDust> ninwa  it's PPA so don't expect much support if anything goes wrong
<ninwa> It is a bit old.
<Sagi> there is no such thing as a RC-release for 12.10, right?
<MonkeyDust> ninwa  i guess that's the closest you can get
<MonkeyDust> Sagi  it's called beta
<ovnicraft> llutz_: to be more clear, modem is connected to cisco, and my ubuntu is connected to cisco switch
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|Sagi:
<ubottu> Sagi:: Quantal Quetzal is the codename for Ubuntu 12.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sagi> I have really new hardware in my laptop and currently run 12.04. Most of the things work, but I'm kinda hoping for better luck with linux 3.5.X
<MonkeyDust> Sagi  3 weeks to go
<Sagi> though hesitant to try something which has seen far less exposure to users :-)
<MonkeyDust> or less
<dhanasekaran> Hi Guys How to merge two ntfs partition to single
<dylanger> Hey Guys!
<cfhowlett> dylanger: greetings
<iceroot> dhanasekaran: without losing data from one partition?
<mechteam> dhanasekaran you can try gparted
<Sagi> cfhowlett: thanks, I'll resume there
<fgh> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<llutz_> ovnicraft: is your modem configured to ignore icmp-requests? or does your ISP filter this?
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  i did it with gparted, without dataloss, but it took a very long time
<ovnicraft> llutz_: my modem don't do that, i got another ip configured and i can ping it
<llutz_> ovnicraft: your public IP is 190.95..... right? it doesn't answer pings
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, with option please guide me, I have important data is here
<BluesKaj> dhanasekaran, you'll have to back up the data from probly the first partiton , and then use gparted live /media to expand the remaining partition into the data-less one , there's really no other way and it can take a while
<ovnicraft> llutz_: 186.46...
<ninwa> MonkeyDust, yeah appears the ppa is no longer active, ill have to use this as an excuse to try out Golang's networking libs :P
<BluesKaj> dhanasekaran, correction back up the data from probly the second partiton
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  the safest way, is by making a backup, delete the partition, merge them and put the data back
<pascal_> allo jvoudra dlaide ec mon client
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pascal_> MonkeyDust: thanks
<Martell> !th
<ubottu> Please type /join  #ubuntu-th for Ubuntu in Thailand.
<mouse> how can I change a partition's ending sector?
<Industrial> On ubuntu server, how do I give a user access to run a port on port 80? right now I'm getting EACCESS
<Industrial> run a server on port 80*
<jrib> Industrial: why do you want to do that?  What server?
<Rahoul> you could set up apache to allow them to run a site from their own personal folder
<Industrial> my own NodeJS server
<llutz_> !info authbind | Industrial
<ubottu> Industrial: authbind (source: authbind): Allows non-root programs to bind() to low ports. In component main, is extra. Version 1.2.0build3 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Industrial> thanks
<_XMENDES> hi guys. how to decrease the size of the side panel? at 11:10?
<MonkeyDust> _XMENDES  try MyUnity
<_XMENDES> i have to install this?
<MonkeyDust> _XMENDES  don't know if it's in the 11.10 repos, you may need a ppa
<_XMENDES> i found it on ubuntu program central.
<enyc> Hrrm...  How to get scripts to run at graphical login before processes started using unity?  I used to use  .xinitrc  which did, for example,  export some environment variables that applied to all programs started via gnome,  but that doesn't seem to be having any effect on 12.04/unity...    NB: I do NOT want to just 'launch' another program after logged-in, but rather influence the login.
<frankblax> Ubuntu 12 w/ LTSP: when several users try to print, the printer icon disappears from printing dialog (gedit)
<mouse> how do I use fdisk to change a partition's ending sector?
<_XMENDES> another question, how to change the buttons to maximize the window, to the right side?
<enyc> mouse: you can use fdisk to resize a partition by recreating it, but this DOES not affect the filesystem in it, that you would then need to recreate !! backup first etc...
<_XMENDES> unity again (11:10)
<enyc> mouse: may be better to just use   gparted  ?
<mouse> enyc, The problem is that gparted says there's overlapping partitions and I can't install 12.04.1 until I fix that.
<kyubotsu> mouse: the ending sector is directly proportional to the partition size. therefore, to change the ending sector means changing the partition size
<_XMENDES> another question, how to change the buttons to maximize the window, to the right side?
<enyc> mouse: hrrm...  can you pastebin  the output of 'sudo fdisk -luc'  and show us?
<mouse> kyubotsu, So I can't just change the ending sector from 34420 to 34419?
<enyc> mouse: you may be able to by manually hexediting the sector tbh  ive done such things
<daanish> How do I run gnome applets in fluxbox? I know nm-applet for network, but what about sound and battery?
<enyc> mouse: hrrm...  can you pastebin  the output of 'sudo fdisk -luc'  so i can doublecheck the facts and see for myself?
<mouse> enyc, http://pastebin.com/pXBPkM6b
<alex__> hi all~
<cfhowlett> alex__: greetings
<kyubotsu> mouse: didn't you say you had winXP in there before? i see an ntfs partition though..
<enyc> mouse: weird...  notice there is a weird error about 'ommitting empty partition'
<enyc> mouse: depneding what you want to achieve we may be able to delete/recreate many partitions etc.. .  are you interested in wiping everything but the NTFS at the top? etc.
<mouse> kyubotsu, I'm pretty sure winxp can read ntfs.  I've already booted into it a few times.
<frankblax> How I can uninstall quota? Just apt-get remove quota quotatool? Tnks
<enyc> mouse: the linux swap partition is primary partition and yet defined as part of the  extended!
<mouse> enyc, I want to install ubuntu 12.04.1 to sda5 and keep everything else.
<mouse> enyc, That's weird.  the swap is supposed to be in the extended.
<enyc> mouse: ok  first off...   sudo fdisk -uc /dev/sda    then do 'p' and chcek the list again
<enyc> mouse: we can try to delete the swap and it ought to be able to create a new one on reinstall
<enyc> mouse: does the list still have 'sda3' as the swap?
<mouse> enyc, Yeah it does.
<enyc> mouse: ok in which case 'd' then select '3'  then do 'p' to list again
<enyc> mouse: does it now have everything happily except for swap now not listed at all?
<mouse> enyc, It's gone.
<enyc> mouse: excellent, in which case 'w' to write out
<mouse> enyc, should I be doing that when I'm not in a live session?
<enyc> mouse: it doesn't matter.  the worse that will happen is you will have to reboot to make the kernel forget the old swap
<enyc> mouse: "cat /proc/swaps" -- do you have the faulty-partitioned-swap still mounted now?
<mouse> enyc, Yeah it's still mounted.
<drupin> how can i get terminal to  transperent apperance mode.. i changed the colors and its not able to get back to default..
<enyc> mouse: ok the simplest thing to do  is reboot  and then get it to create install partitions etc..  with any luck it will then create an extended partition for swap properly
<mouse> enyc, Also this happened.  Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<mouse> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
<mouse> The kernel still uses the old table. The new table will be used at
<mouse> the next reboot or after you run partprobe(8) or kpartx(8)
<mouse> Syncing disks.
<FloodBot1> mouse: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyubotsu> perhaps it'd be easier if you did this from a live cd
<MonkeyDust> drupin  edit, profiles, or profile preferences
<enyc> mouse: yes, that error happened, because the swap was still mounted, so the kernel refuses to re-think the partittion table which is incompatible with what it knows
<drupin> MonkeyDust: i did no effect
<enyc> mouse: just boot off the install cd and gparted, create new extended swap partition
<enyc> mouse: and install away, with any luck
<drupin> i like the little bit transperent one... but its full black MonkeyDust
<mouse> enyc, So the swap partition was the problem the whole time?  I thought sda5 and sda6 were sharing the same ending and starting sector.
<MonkeyDust> drupin  well, that's where you have to look
<enyc> mouse: alternatively, you can 'sudo swapoff -a' and 'sudo partprobe'  may get you somewhere
<enyc> mouse: looks like it
<TimothyA> is there an easy way to generate a list of file checksums, and use that list to verify wether or not everything got copied over correctly?
<enyc> mouse: certainly the swap partitian was setup as a primary partition (1-4) yet was defined within the space of the extended-partition-container
<drupin> MonkeyDust: the transparent slider is not effecting
<llutz_> !info tripwire | TimothyA
<ubottu> TimothyA: tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-1 (precise), package size 3470 kB, installed size 8433 kB
<mouse> enyc, Any idea how that could of happened?
<enyc> mouse: no =)
<enyc> mouse:  depends on the history of your partitioning etc etc
<TimothyA> llutz_: I'll check in a moment if it's what I am looking for. currently on the phone with dediserve AGAIN
<enyc> mouse: try 'sudo swapoff -a' and 'sudo partprobe'  and  start gparted now, can you create a new extended swap partition now?
<mouse> enyc, Sweet gparted can now read /dev/sda!
<enyc> mouse: yes but you DO NOT want to create new filessytems over a space where the kernel still has old-swap mounted
<mouse> enyc, What do you mean?
<enyc> mouse: if you  cat /proc/swaps   is it still mounted?
<kyubotsu> enyc: i would simply clear all the ext4 and swap partitions, and fresh isntall in the freed space. simple
<mouse> enyc, yes
<_XMENDES> another question, how to change the buttons to maximize the window, to the right side?
<enyc> kyubotsu: yes but he wants to keep one of the ext4's
<enyc> mouse: yes then don't create new stuff yet
<enyc> mouse: beacuse the kernel will still write stuff there,  if you create new swap headers  they may get overwritten etc etc
<mouse> enyc, even if I boot off the livecd first?
<enyc> mouse: no, then you should be alright in that case
<kyubotsu> enyc: he can do that after the install anyway.. unless he got a ton of stuff in it.. /shrugs
<shabnam> hi
<enyc> kyubotsu: do ??that??  what do you maen?
<shabnam> i installed ubuntu 12.10 and i now cant run windows 8
<enyc> mouse:   you COULD try this now --   'sudo swapoff -a',  check   'cat /proc/swaps'  is now empty  and 'sudo partprobe',  then you should be safe to create new swap right away ... be interested to know how that goes
<shabnam> pls help me
<kyubotsu> enyc: create a separate partition after the fresh install; am just wondering why he NEEDS that other ext4 intact
<enyc> shabnam: boot menu at startup?  don't you get a menu appear where you can press down key to select the windwos boot?
<shabnam> what i will do?
<enyc> kyubotsu: maybe he has data on it? ;-)
<enyc> shabnam: when you start up,  there should be a GRUB screen where you get a list of operating systems to start
<cherva> can someone tell me a program to exchange mail from pop3 to maildir
<enyc> cherva: hummmmmmmmm manually as a one-off or some kind of automatic ?
<shabnam> i get grub but when i use windows 8 in grub menu this error is showed
<llutz_> cherva: pop3 is a protocol, maildir a mail storage-format
<cherva> enyc: automatic
<enyc> cherva: do you already have  mail-delivery by a mail-transfer-agent  to that maildir?
<cherva> llutz_: from email accaunt with pop3 to my local mail server witch has maildir format
<enyc> cherva: but you just want  another  pop3 account delivered into the same maildir too?
<enyc> cherva: ok so your local mail server does work ?
<enyc> cherva: and does accept SMTP locally?
<cherva> enyc:  it accepts
<enyc> cherva: in which case 'fetchmail' is designed to do what you describe.  it downloads from pop3 server and then puts into local mail-queue.
<mouse> enyc, I created a new swap space using gparted and cat /proc/swaps shows it's mounted.
<enyc> cherva: which can then, of course, deliver to maildir.
<cherva> enyc: thanks  :)
<enyc> mouse: argh!!
<enyc> mouse: you should have unmounted the old swap first!?!?!!?!?
<mouse> enyc, I did remember?
<enyc> mouse: are you sure  you managed to 'swapoff -a' and CHECK it WAS NOT MOUNTED  before you created new ones?
<mouse> enyc, Yeah the table was empty.
<enyc> mouse: aah ok.  and what did you do to mount new one?
<shabnam> error: device format "idm/********" invalid must be (fIH) dn
<mouse> enyc, I just used gparted's swapon.
<enyc> mouse: ok  you missed that part out in your explanation
<shabnam> pls help me i need to run windows 8 to night
<enyc> mouse: now that probably won't be listed  in your  /etc/fstab  for automatic
<mouse> enyc, The new swap space is sda7 instead of sda3 now.
<enyc> mouse: but if you reinstall its' all quite irrelevant
<enyc> shabnam: i can t say i've seen that error... looking it up...
<smellySally> is software for pdf annotations available on ubuntu?
<shabnam> omg i am student i need to run windows
<shabnam> and i know cant run windows
<shabnam> i installed ubuntu 12.10 beta2
<enyc> shabnam: heheh could of coures recover image backup  or install windows in a virtual machine.  not sure.
<enyc> shabnam: so 12.10 beta  buggy and breaks it?
<shabnam> i am new in ubuntu family
<enyc> shabnam: try installing 12.04.1 lts instead
<enyc> shabnam: and see if it creates working grub2 menu
<enyc> shabnam: beta-testing should be discussed in #ubuntu+1  channel instead
<llutz_> !12.10 | shabnam its a still beta and not supported here.
<ubottu> shabnam its a still beta and not supported here.: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<shabnam> enyc
<shabnam> ok
<shabnam> how can i restore windows 8
<enyc> smellySally: i've seen that before.. hrrm
<enyc> shabnam: well it may just be the boot menu is broken.
<enyc> shabnam: TRY FIRST  install 12.04.1 LTS instead, and see if that creates a working boot menu
<shabnam> how can i update the grub
<enyc> shabnam: TRY FIRST  install 12.04.1 LTS instead, and see if that creates a working GRUB menu <<<<<--------------
<shabnam> what is update grub code in terminal
<nvzn> hey, i'm running precise and it seems to be quite sluggish at times
<enyc> shabnam: the problem is installing different version of the grub scripts that might actually work
<nvzn> doesn't respond to keyboard so well
<Ulfr> Hello all, is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Server issues?
<mouse> enyc, Thank you for your help!  I'm going to upgrade to 12.04.1 now.
<llutz_>  #ubuntu-server Ulfr
<jrib> Ulfr: here is ok.  But #ubuntu-server also exists
<nvzn> kindof locks up for a few seconds
<enyc> mouse: good luck, thats created lots of furor hehe
<enyc> shabnam: did you use a boot-cd to install from etc.?
<nvzn> i can't quite put my finger on what it is
<nvzn> i check the running processes, all seems normal
<mouse> enyc, Furor?
<Ulfr> I just switched my frontend webservers from CentOS to Ubuntu because of an issue with PCRE, but now my HAProxy starts to slow down and bog down the site and I haven't the foggiest why
<enyc> shabnam: grub2 is compiled via a pile of scripts, OS-finder tool, etc.   if the version in 12.10  is being silly, try 12.04.1 ?
<enyc> mouse: controversy, problems, complaints.
<nvzn> any ideas?
<visored> if the left side bar is bugged, how can it be reloaded without restarting?
<enyc> mouse: unity-issues.  general buginess under the hood.
<enyc> mouse: some love same hate
<enyc> mouse: especially experienced unix users dont like the  beginess when you do too much
<enyc> mouse: i know many sticking with 10.04 lts or using debian etc.
<nvzn> 10.04 was better for me too
<mouse> enyc, Ah I see.  This whole day hasn't really been a walk in the park for me either.  I'll be installing gnome-panel to get back to gnome2 cause there's no way I'm using unity.
<enyc> yes well it seems ubuntu is worknig to forge out a lot of new stuffs  but  not lots of bug-squashing under the hood  like debian rc-bugs-squashing
<shabnam> you say i will instal ubuntu 12.04
<enyc> mouse: yes or give up and use  mint-13 with its' gnome-2-derivative,  or debian wheezy7.0 and install the xfce packages ;-)
<shabnam> mint or ubunut
<shabnam> ubuntu
<enyc> shabnam: yes, do that, and it will use 12.04.1 's stuff to create a new grub2 menu,  with any luck that will fix it
<enyc> shabnam: or mint-13  which is also based on 12.04  it doesn't really matter
<enyc> shabnam: but NOT the BETA-TESTING 12.10 !
<mouse> enyc, Which one?  cinnamon or mate?
<shabnam> ok
<shabnam> tnx
<enyc> shabnam: if it doesn't work,  use the restore-cd mechanism from your computer manufacturer
<shabnam> if i know restore windows 8 boot menu my system may not damage?
<shabnam> be
<FusionX> is it possible to upload a file from just command line? I only have shell access to the server I want to upload the file from.
<enyc> mouse: MATE seems to be the gnome-2-derivative that just behaves mostly
<enyc> shabnam: this is all software stuffs, not system hardware
<jrib> FusionX: scp or sftp
<enyc> FusionX: yes, you can use  scp or sftp   to copy to/from the same place you ssh to
<shabnam> very tnx to enyc
<shabnam> bye
<FusionX> i'll look into that, thanks enyc
<shabnam> have a good night
<FusionX> enyc: it wouldn't compromise the server, right?
<FusionX> and I can't understand how to use it to transfer files to my system.
<daanish> what's the name of the gnome screenshot tool, and how do I invoke it from command line?
<enyc> FusionX: what do you mean 'compromise'  are you sending/receieving dodgy files ? etc.
<i7c> FusionX: sshfs
<FusionX> enyc: nope, it's a minecraft world save. nvm though, I was confused for a sec.
<enyc> FusionX: you can  'scp  username@servername:remotefile  localfile'  etc.
<FusionX> i7c: ah, got it, this one seems easier. thanks
<i7c> np
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<enyc> FusionX: its worth going past the ''i will only deal with things that seem easy'' barrier you get further that way.  expand your mind. ;-).
<FusionX> enyc: I'm all open for new stuff :)
<mouse> Quick question.  Will changing a partition label with gparted cause data to be lost?
<enyc> mouse: shouldn't do, if it is doing what i think.
<enyc> mouse:  it may stop /etc/fstab  etc. auto-mounting it if the name has changed, if it was mounted by label.
<souleem> iiiiii
<souleem> cnocheteeees
<mouse> enyc, Alright thank you.
<enyc> mouse: as always, back everything up before fiddling, but you kno =)
<enyc> right im spending oto much time giving free technical support, not getting any answers to my question bleurgh!
<mouse> enyc, Eh it's just windows.  Nothing of value would be lost.  =P
<mttx> Hello Guys
<mttx> Anyone here can help me change ubuntu 12 theme?
<enyc> I want to know, how do the equivalent of  .xinitrc  in unity -- script that runs as part of X login, and can export environment variables BEFORE spawning all other unitp programs panels destkop etc.  please =)
<kydan> hey guys quick question that I thought google would return easily but Im still a bit confused. I have an apache2 server that will be serving static content and will only be accessed by myself. What is best practices for file ownership underneath /var/www? www-data:www-data or my personal user? I was a bit confused cuz the default index.html generated by apache on install is owned by root:root which seems improper.
<BluesKaj> mouse, labelling partitions is just an aid to identify your partitions like dolphin "places" as an example
<mttx> I tried to drop package with theme on look widndow, but it didnt work
<MonkeyDust> mttx  use gnome-tweak-tool
<leotr> on some notebooks there is a recovery button (when user pressed it a system gets reinstalled) how to do the same thing with linux?
<enyc> kydan: you can change the  apache2 conf  to simply serve files   from /home/kydan/my-website  or something if you like...
<mttx> MonkeyDust, okay i go try that
<kydan> enyc: I'd like to keep the default dir of /var/www, but either way who should own the files? Thats my main concern.
<mttx> MonkeyDust, Where can i find it?
<enyc> leotr: i guess thats manufacturer specif -- how did they setup their recovery-ssytem
<BluesKaj> mouse, or nautllus
<enyc> kydan: there are many options ;-)
<MonkeyDust> mttx  in the software center
<frankblax> ubuntu 12 w/ltsp: gedit printer icon disappears when several users try to print
<mttx> Okay, another question
<mouse> BluesKaj, Thank you.
<OerHeks> leotr, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<leotr> enyc: partition on drive and i think it becomes bootable
<mttx> MonkeyDust, How do i open terminal here
<leotr> thanks
<enyc> kydan: if the webserver only needs to READ files then it can simply be owned by you, and your files must have the  r permission at the end in order that 'anybody' including webserver can 'read' them
<MonkeyDust> mttx  ctrl-alt t
<kydan> enyc: hehe indeed, I am looking for a best practices option for a super simple webserver! Its just static html pages
<enyc> kydan: im not sure about 'best practice'  i think thats subjective
<kydan> enyc: of course
<llutz_> kydan: i'd use "$user:www-data"
<enyc> kydan: and what do you mean be 'super simple' etc
<kydan> llutz_: cool, thats kindof what I suspected
<mttx> MonkeyDust, okay thanks a bilion, one more question. Can i change comptuer name somehow without reinstalling ubuntu?
<llutz_> kydan: it makes sure your user can write/remove the files and the server can read them
<kydan> enyc: just that its static html/php pages, really no DB access etc.
<enyc> mttx: yes  mostly just update /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts  files i think
<MonkeyDust> mttx  in hosts, or hostname
<enyc> kydan: thetn you also don't need full blown apache2 tbh either...
<_XMENDES> ubuntu 11:10 uses xserver?
<mttx> I just switched from mint, thank you guys for help
<kydan> llutz_: yeah ok, thats what I am looking for. I just wasnt sure if I should have www-data user be the owner as well. Is that typically considered unsecure to have the user www-data own files?
<enyc> kydan: insecure againsh what? what is needed etc.
<kydan> enyc: fair enough.
<enyc> kydan: i think apache2 normally runs as  www-data
<llutz_> kydan: im not a webmaster, but i see no reason why the webserver should have writeaccess to all files. just limited access to single files
<enyc> kydan: if the directory-path + file is traversible/readable by   www-data,  it can serve the file
<_XMENDES> i can use 3d on ubuntu 11:10 .. i have a 96 nvidia card.
<enyc> kydan: if the directory-path + file is WRITABLE by www-data  a script running as the web server can 'change' stuff which might be damaging
<_XMENDES> i can t use 3d on ubuntu 11:10 .. i have a 96 nvidia card.
<kydan> enyc: cool. so 775 with $user:www-data should do it.
<enyc> kydan: 755 tbh -- 775  allows www-data to write
<MonkeyDust> _XMENDES  try upgrading to 12.04
<kydan> enyc: oh woops yes. thanks.
<_XMENDES> ok ..
<llutz_> ky775 only for those it really needs to write to (not likely when using statical html only)
<kyubotsu> just a little token of info... there is also an #ubuntu-server
<enyc> I've answered lots of other questions, but nobody is helping me with where to find mine ;-(
<mttx> MonkeyDust, I installed gnome tweak tool, but how do i open it now?
<kydan> enyc: the root dir of /var/www should be owned by root:root though correct?
<kyubotsu> >.>
<enyc> kydan: again it depends what you want
<enyc> kydan: if that is the case then, unless its world-writable,  NOBODY can put anything there.
<enyc> kydan: (except manually as root).
<feisar> ubuntu 12.04 is getting stuck on boot saying 'waiting 60 more seconds for network configuration' why would this be?
<enyc> feisar: can't reach DHCP server?  is the cable plugged in?  etc.
<kydan> enyc: I think thats what I would like since I'll be the only one using this thing. I believe thats the default as well.
<enyc> feisar: do you have a custom  /etc/network/interfaces  file or something?
<kydan> enyc: thanks for your help!
<enyc> kydan: what do you mean 'you'
<enyc> kydan: do you mean 'kydan' or do you mean 'root' ?
<Jacruth> hi guys, "apt-get update" doesn't finish to retrieve the headers, why?
<feisar> enyc: I do yes, here it is : http://pastebin.com/cneM8sUV
<enyc> UaaaArgh  ive answered loods of questions  and  nobody is helping me ;-(  how do I *per-user* create a  unity  startup script, that  can e.g. set environment variables  that are inherited by all processes launched from the unity desktop login?
<kydan> enyc: I'll be the only person adding/removing/modifying files on this setup, and I have access to the root user, so when things need to be modified as root that is not a problem.
<enyc> kydan: yes but its bad practice to do routine updates as root
<enyc> kydan: its much better to set permissions such that you just update the files as you
<kydan> enyc: humm alright.
<enyc> feisar: ok they are all set by static.
<feisar> yeah
<enyc> kydan: as its easier to make a systemwide-disaster
<llutz_> kydan: "$user:www-data" and set sgid on /var/www too
<enyc> feisar: not sure then tbh
<badhorse> Jacruth, same problem here. i don't know why.
<feisar> enyc: ok thanks, it does it on both my standard 12.04 server installs
<enyc> feisar: has something changed thats stopping both notwork cards being identified etc.?
<feisar> enyc: what do you mean identified?
<enyc> feisar: yes i think ubuntu is getitng a lot of 'bugs under the hood'  they aren't like debian and RC-bug-fixing etc.
<enyc> feisar: found by kernel and udev etc.
<enyc> feisar: e.g. 'sudo ifconfig' can you see all your cards ?
<feisar> enyc: yes
<_XMENDES> 12:04 dont have suport to 96 nvidia driver?
<jrib> enyc: use ~/.xprofile (or ~/.profile if it's the sort of thing you want set even when not using a gui).  If you want to startup apps, use ~/.config/autostart/ (drop a .desktop file in there)
<enyc> _XMENDES: packages.ubuntu.com/nvidia-96  apparently its still there
<_XMENDES> tks
<_XMENDES> im upgrading here
<enyc> jrib: THANKYOU!  is that started from the process that then launches everything, such that environment variables get inherited by everything started from the gui?
<_XMENDES> back later.. see ya
<jrib> enyc: yes
<enyc> jrib: (at least, exported environment variables)
<Azzle-Dazzle> does anyone know why firefox wont apply themes ? it says something about not being able to modify a certain file
<enyc> jrib: yay, thankyou
<jrib> enyc: feel free to read the contents of /usr/sbin/lightdm-session :)
<enyc> jrib: hehee  my uni managed computers now have 12.04.1 lts and unity ;-(
<Bertrand> hi!
<jrib> enyc: if you don't like unity, they don't let you use a different session?
<Bertrand> !list
<ubottu> Bertrand: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> Azzle-Dazzle:  what theme/file exactly?
<dr_willis> Its supposed to be Ciao  then !list. ;P
<Azzle-Dazzle> all of them dr_willis ive tried installing several ones from the extensions website and all give the same error
<jrib> dr_willis: I have to say, judging solely on the statistics of this channel, italy must lead the world in irc piracy
<Azzle-Dazzle> and yes they are all compatible with my system
<nielsr> Hi
<dr_willis> Azzle-Dazzle:  this one just worked for me..   https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/shine-bright-skin/contribute/roadblock/?src=cb-dl-users&version=1.3.2
<nielsr> I installed Ubuntu server and wanted to install Gnome Classic on it
<dr_willis> nielsr:  you mean gnome 2 ?
<nielsr> Yes
<DocWilco> where can I find the status of a broken package?
<nielsr> So I installed gnome-session-fallback and xinit
<DocWilco> so I can get an idea of when things will be fixed?
<compdoc> nielsr, I do that, but I install a very basic unity
<enyc> nielsr: humm  you may need mint-13 MATE that continues   gnome-2  if thats what you want ??
<nielsr> I don't want Unity :p
<jrib> DocWilco: bugs.ubuntu.com
<enyc> compdoc: how?
<dr_willis> nielsr:  what version? the newer releases only have the gnome-3 fallnack mode..
<nielsr> 12.04
<Azzle-Dazzle> dr_willis: that one did not work either, same error
<varikonniemi> hello. What will happen if i kill the python process on my machine?
<nielsr> I used to use Ubuntu until I started using a Mac
<varikonniemi> 12.04 64bit
<WhereIsMySpoon> varikonniemi: "the python process" ?
<smellySally> is software for pdf annotations available on ubuntu? I tried evince and okular so far. evince only can do text annotations. okular has at least a highlight function and basic drawing tools, but it can't save to pdf. any alternatives?
<nielsr> But now I want a new Ubuntu box with the "old" desktop
<dr_willis> Azzle-Dazzle:  i think you need to tell us the specific error. I would bet some file in your home is somehow owned by root.. as a test. try the same thing with a new user.
<varikonniemi> yes, 12.04 has a process named python in autostart
<dr_willis> BBL.
<enyc> smellySally: i think i had someting starting with x that did that hummmmmmmmmm
<pocata1> I want to ask is there any web browser that can change his IP blocked it because I am in a website and want to go again but it says that the ip is banned
<WhereIsMySpoon> smellySally: xournal
<enyc> smellySally: one of my lecturers used it
<enyc> WhereIsMySpoon: yeeees thats probably it
<WhereIsMySpoon> my lecturers use that a lot
<dr_willis> pocata1: use a proxy, or somthing like TOR.
<WhereIsMySpoon> seems p good
<enyc> pocata1: humm no other than going via some proxy-server
<varikonniemi> all 3 of my c2d nvidia setups have the problem python spawns a zombie child. So will something not work if i kill the python to get rid of the zombie? :D
<enyc> pocata1: reconnect cablemodem  get new ip address etc.?
<Azzle-Dazzle> dr_willis: This is the error: 'Nameoftheme' Could not be installed because firefox cannot modify the needed file'
<compdoc> enyc, here's my notes:     http://pastebin.com/8YkYuxwY
<maslen> How can I set the bitrate in Sound Juice ? The "Edit Profiles" button is missing
<Summonziggurats> does anyone here have any experience with invision powerboard?
<Summonziggurats> i cant seem to find a dedicated irc channel for it
<smellySally> enyc: xournal? next on my list to try ^^
<WhereIsMySpoon> Azzle-Dazzle: you're not working in a sandbox are you
<blackhole_> Hi I am trying to install Marlin (a Window Manager) but doing "http://ppa.launchpad.net/marlin-devs/marlin-daily/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages" gives me error Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~marlin-devs/+archive/marlin-daily: <urlopen error [Errno -2] Name or service not known>
<enyc> compdoc: ok and does that give you gnome-2 or gnome-3 ?
<blackhole_> Can someone help?
<varikonniemi> lol wait a minute
<varikonniemi> now i found out the root cause :D
<Azzle-Dazzle> no its a proper ubuntu set up :) dual booted along side windows on a seperate drive
<enyc> blackhole_: maybe, if we have a good clearly written out question with the needed details in it
<WhereIsMySpoon> Azzle-Dazzle: could be that your default profile folder naem is too long
<smellySally> blackhole_: isn't marlin a file manager?
<blackhole_> smellySally: yeh sorry
<pocata1> not tried it there a way to put some masked IP with a program or something else
<blackhole_> smellySally: that's what i meant, nautils is taking too much memory!
<varikonniemi> guake terminal uses python, and when it is launched, it launches python, and bash and itself, and for some reason itself is shown as zombie :D
<enyc> pocata1: not directly, its a properlty of the network, not the program runnig on it, as such
<blackhole_> enyc: I couldn't install marlin .. help me on that
<compdoc> enyc, its Unity, the standard desktop, but you can install this instead:   gnome-session-fallback
<jrib> blackhole_: doing what?  You said you're "doing URL".  I don't know what that means.  Also, is https right?
<enyc> blackhole_: because?
<Azzle-Dazzle> WhereIsMySpoon: How would I know that ? It used to work at first, I unistalled it with synaptic, But chromium has been crashing lately so i redownloaded it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Azzle-Dazzle: look at the name
<WhereIsMySpoon> also you said this was firefox
<WhereIsMySpoon> not chromium
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<blackhole_> enyc because when i try to do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:marlin-devs/marlin-daily it gives error can't open url
<blackhole_> jrib: ^^
<Azzle-Dazzle> yes sorry, I used to use chromium, it started crashing so I installed firefox (which I previously uninstalled some weeks back because i didnt use it)
<enyc> blackhole_: maybe that repository isn't woring any more?  have you tried giving details to the person wor creates that ppa?
<WhereIsMySpoon> blackhole_: use thunar, its quite nice
<pocata1> I know but I thought there might be a program that could sazdade any IP as expressly granted herein only to
<blackhole_> WhereIsMySpoon: Ahh Okay
<jrib> blackhole_: can you visit ttps://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~marlin-devs/+archive/marlin-daily in your browser?
<blackhole_> WhereIsMySpoon: I will try it..
<enyc> pocata1: i diont know what  sazdade  is
<enyc> pocata1: alse it really depends what ssytems is cecking IPs in what way etc  how does it work etc.
<blackhole_> jrib: The link seems valid
<jrib> blackhole_: I don't know what this means
<blackhole_> WhereIsMySpoon: Would thunar work with KDE/Gnome or is that only for xfce
<Jacruth> badhorse, could it be because ubuntu's reposi?
<Azzle-Dazzle> I think i know the issue, Where could i find the mozilla firefox profile folder ?
<DocWilco> Azzle-Dazzle: ~/.firefox
<seednode> Remember, you can usually Google things like that.
<DocWilco> Azzle-Dazzle: sorry, ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<slaptman> I have a big problem with my mouse(USB and Touchpad) lagging to the point where sometimes it is unuseable can someone please help?
<seednode> slaptman: Are you sure it's not a hardware issue?
<slaptman> Works fine on windows i have tried all distros and have that same problem
<Azzle-Dazzle> Ok, whats the command to restart an app (sorry for sounding so n00bish, But i am :) )
<Azzle-Dazzle> IT WORKS !!!
<maslen> frick. Why is it so hard to rip an mp3 into VBR on ubuntu?
<Myrtti> it's not.
<maslen> Myrtti: How do you do it?
<Myrtti> maslen: with soundjuicer.
<maslen> rip a CD into a VVBR MP3*
<maslen> Myrtti: The "Edit profile" button is grayed out.
<maslen> so it only rips 128kbit mp3's.
<Myrtti> maslen: or VLC, I can't remember what I used last
<maslen> I'm on ubuntu 12.04 /x86-64
 * maslen is sad.
<Phosphate> Whats the preferred way to stop sharing users home directories? I'm assuming I shouldn't just go at /etc/samba/smb.conf with an axe?
<john> Hello
<slaptman> I would really love to get the mouse working tired of windows
<maslen> back to using exact audio copy on windows.
<john> I can not upgrade from ubuntu 10.04
<john> I can not upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 please sb help
<john> python 2.6 gives error and prevents me from upgrade
<john> python 2.6 gives error and prevents me from upgrade
<john> python 2.6 gives error and prevents me from upgrade
<FloodBot1> john: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vanberge> anyone know if it's possible to upgrade to 12.10 beta from 12.04 using either apt or update manager?
<Pinkamena_D> is it possible to make the screen not show the desktop before it asks for a password
<Pinkamena_D> people can still see what i am working on for maybe 1-3 seconds
<Pinkamena_D> this being after a resume from suspend
<MonkeyDust> vanberge  better ask in #ubuntu+1
<llutz_> !12.10 | vanberge: changing sources.list and using apt-get should do
<ubottu> vanberge: changing sources.list and using apt-get should do: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<t00tie> hi. I'm trying to webcast video with different sites. All of them fail 'cos I can't click the "allow access to my camera" flash player thing. Any hints? 12.04 pretty up-to-date
<MonkeyDust> t00tie  maybe some ip-tables setting blocks incoming requests
<totimkopf> Hi guys, today I booted up my linux laptop which runs 12.04.1 LTS and it went straight to console! Then I did 'sudo reboot' then it xwindows partially appeared (only the cursor) then later I rebooted yet again and just hit enter on the blank screen and everything appeared. What is the issue? How can I fix this? :)
<marcos> hola
<marcos> hola
<marcos> eoooo
<t00tie> MonkeyDust: found a solution here https://getsatisfaction.com/12seconds/topics/webcam_doesnt_work_with_flash_10_for_linux and then here http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<mashbro> Hi. Which version of Ubuntu do you think this is - bit.ly/PeRPxm ?
<ikonia> mashbro: could be any version running unity
<OerHeks> mashbro, 12.04 with a funny background
<mashbro> ikonia: Yes, do you have any idea which would be it?
<MonkeyDust> mashbro  it's unity with virtual box in seamless mode
<ikonia> mashbro: why ?
<totimkopf> nobody has experienced my issue with 12.04.1 LTS? :)
<ikonia> mashbro: it's just a current unity version eg: 12.04
<xevwork> I'm in a bit of a bind here: I was doing a dist-upgrade on a server when something messed up the terminal - I need to run reset to fix it because it's only updating the bottom line and overwriting it each time there's an update.
<vb> knife
<xevwork> So, when it got to a config file with differences, I pressed Z to suspend the process.
<xevwork> Now I'm not sure what to type to get back into it.
<xevwork> fg didn't do it...
<trece8> hi. at nm-tool, I see all wireless access points at 100% strength, even thou they are not at that state. Alongside, I have connection issues related to this, jumping from one AP to the other. Any ideas?
<jrib> xevwork: check for screen sessions
<xevwork> jrib: Nope.
<theseb> help! i set number of desktops to 1 but ubuntu STILL have a COLUMN of workspaces
<theseb> ???
<theseb> is that normal?
<xevwork> jrib: It's backgrounded... I'm just unable to figure out what the command to foreground the process again is...
<mashbro> ikonia, OerHeks: thanks.
<jrib> xevwork: what do you see in the output of "jobs"?
<xevwork> jrib: Nothing.
<jrib> xevwork: so why do you say it's backgrounded? :)
<jrib> xevwork: what's the output of « screen -ls »
<xevwork> jrib: dpkg doesn't use screen
<liwiki> hi
<xevwork> jrib: There are no screens running.
<jrib> xevwork: ah, I thought you were doing a do-release-upgrade.  So you just ran a « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »?
<xevwork> jrib: No I did do-release-upgrade
<xevwork> jrib: During that process I got a message with the Y/I/N/O/D/Z options. I pressed Z
<jrib> xevwork: that uses screen :/
<ioio> dns vps22629.public.cloudvps.com
<xevwork> jrib: Well darn, then it failed entirely.
<ioio> dns vps22629.public.cloudvps.com
<jrib> xevwork: though I think that hitting Z there would leave you in screen and just background it inside the screen session
<jrib> xevwork: actually, maybe it just starts a new terminal and you just need to exit it -- I can't remember
<xevwork> jrib: No screen at all, actually. And it doesn't even background the process.
<xevwork> jrib: It just launches a terminal.
<xevwork> That's really unclear and should be documented better.
<jrib> xevwork: what ubuntu version are you upgrading from?
<xevwork> jrib: It should say "Z: launch a shell to examine this situation" instead of "Z: background this process to examine the situation"
<xevwork> jrib: I've got a few versions to upgrade.
<jrib> xevwork: so exiting the shell returned you to the upgrade?
<xevwork> jrib: Yes it did.
<jrib> xevwork: yeah, should probably be re-worded
<hero> 谁有空？
<Martell> ...
<auronandace> !zh | hero
<ubottu> hero: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<basil_kurian_> Any idea how to get reports of custom commands on SAR ?
<basil_kurian_>  like lsof| wc -l
<jrib> basil_kurian_: what is SAR?
<basil_kurian_> System Auditing and Reporting
<basil_kurian_> http://linux.die.net/man/1/sar
<MonkeyDust> basil_kurian_  ubuntu has atsar in the repos
<trece8> hi. at nm-tool, I see all wireless access points at 100% strength, even thou they are not at that state. Alongside, I have connection issues related to this, jumping from one AP to the other. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> !info atsar
<ubottu> atsar (source: atsar): system activity reporter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2 (precise), package size 39 kB, installed size 176 kB
<TimothyA> k, tripwire is not what I was looking for
<basil_kurian_> Does atsar got such features ?
<MonkeyDust> basil_kurian_  havent tried, you may want to explore it
<basil_kurian_> ok, thanks
<totimkopf> http://pastebin.com/RaNvSPk5 you guys notice anything funky with my /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Sokel> wut
<oconnore> Does anyone know what would make my Ubuntu 12.04 box get "sticky" after a while. When I first boot up, everything is very snappy, but after an hour or so, even switching between tabs in terminal, opening the unity menu, or maximizing a window takes 1-2 seconds.
<AresTheLion> Maybe a ram issue?
<jrib> oconnore: check top
<oconnore> AresTheLion: like, running out of ram? I have 6GB and 3GB is free.
<oconnore> jrib: there is no significant CPU usage, the highest is Firefox with 3% of one of my 4 cores.
<jrib> oconnore: and memory?
<AresTheLion> oconnore, What is your setup? 4 by 4 sticks?
<AresTheLion> did you custom build?
<oconnore> jrib: 3/6GB used.
<oconnore> AresTheLion: no, it's an off the shelf Dell T7500
<AresTheLion> oconnore, Okay, well my guess would definitely be ram issues. the fact that you are also at 3/6 is suspicious. Do you ever get more than 3?
<ncmccx> hello I have a noob question. I have a samba share that i can see from windows 7 but I cant copy to
<jrib> oconnore: what's using the most memory?  Does killing it affect your machine's "stickiness"?  Is anything writing to the disk constantly?
<lelouch> i recently installed ubuntu in my acer Aspire 5610Z but won't detect any Graphic card or vga
<ncmccx> in smb.conf i set guest to yes
<oconnore> AresTheLion: yeah, it's just not being loaded very heavily right now. It's not exactly 3GB, but 3333728k ~ 3GB
<lelouch> i recently installed ubuntu in my acer Aspire 5610Z but won't detect any Graphic card or vga Any ideaaa
<AresTheLion> lelouch, type sudo apt-get update
<AresTheLion> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<ncmccx> when i try to access files over smaba says do not have permission but i set permission for smb.conf guest yes
<ncmccx> samba*
<AresTheLion> oconnore, Is it just with unity?
<lelouch> AresTheLion: Already try it and also add repository for intel but nothinf detected
<AresTheLion> lelouch, are you running an NVIDIA card?
<oconnore> jrib: what do you mean by killing my memory?
<tryy3> what is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord doing?
<AresTheLion> tryy3, My guess is coloring something
<jrib> oconnore: by "it", I meant the program using memory
<tryy3> AresTheLion but i have shutdown gnome, does it mean i can kill that process?
<kucuq> Hi, i want to use a bluethooth headset. The connections works with the applet, but it does not show up in the puseaudio manager
<AresTheLion> tryy3, What do you mean exactly?
<lelouch> AresTheLion: Well it CAME with the laptop integrat one Vga ...
<kucuq> i see only the hdmi and the sound card there. puseaudio-module-bluetooth is installed
<oconnore> jrib: there is no program using a significant amount of memory. The highest is compiz with 193MB.
<AresTheLion> lelouch, let me get a video for you lelouch
<jrib> oconnore: so how are you at 3GB?
<AresTheLion> lelouch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<tryy3> AresTheLion iam trying to kill unessesary processes so i was wondering if that is a nessesary process or if i can kill it
<lelouch> AresTheLion: gona watch it
<AresTheLion> tryy3, Judging from the location, it sounds importaint. You can check if you install the synapse package manager
<AresTheLion> you get get it through the software center
<tryy3> AresTheLion what does synapse package manager do?
<oconnore> AresTheLion: as a test I just logged out and logged back into Unity, and it is fast now.
<AresTheLion> tryy3, It just lets you view all the packages on your system
<oconnore> probably for another half hour or something
<AresTheLion> oconnore, Well, are you using NVIDIA card?
<oconnore> AresTheLion: yes
<bazhang> !synaptic | AresTheLion
<ubottu> AresTheLion: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lelouch> AresTheLion: Hahhaha that doesn't help
<tryy3> AresTheLion then i dont belive so, and i cant check on software center if there is no command for it, iam not home so i only got ssh and ftp access
<AresTheLion> Long story short, NVIDIA is very unfriendly when it comes to the linux community. It's really hard for us to get anything from them up until recently
<oconnore> jrib: I am using about 1-2GB, with a gig of disk cache/buffers.
<AresTheLion> tryy3, I'm not sure then, it would only be a shot in the dark. if you really want to find out that would be the best way.
<oconnore> AresTheLion: hmm, do you think nouveau would work better?
<tryy3> AresTheLion oh ok
<jrib> oconnore: ok, so what's using the 2GB?  Can you account for them?  You have very many programs open?
<AresTheLion> oconnore, It's always worth a shot. I'm not a developer, just an experienced user. I use integrated graphics.
<lelouch> Well any Idea what can i install for my laptop 512 ram and CPU 2.0 X2
<AresTheLion> lelouch, pay attention to what jrib and oconnore are talking about. they have a similar issue (I believe its linked to your graphics card)
<AresTheLion> brb breakfast
<jrib> lelouch: oconnore is having an issue where his computer is sluggish after some time; not sure it's the same as your issue
<oconnore> jrib: firefox is using between 200-700MB (199 now that I re-logged in). The JVM is using ~300MB. I don't think 2GB is very high. What is a typical base memory usage for 12.04 with unity?
<bekks> oconnore: 100% of your RAM. You have it to be used.
<oconnore> bekks: what what?
<jrib> oconnore: I don't know what base memory usage is for a vanilla unity install
<bekks> oconnore: Unused RAM is useless.
<blackhole> how to put side launcher to buttom?
<bekks> oconnore: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<lelouch> jrib: Well mine works so slow after upgrade from 11.10 it's like i can't open software center  and block every while
<oconnore> bekks: Oh, I agree.
<jrib> lelouch: check top output
<oconnore> bekks: no, jrib was wondering if there was some process gone awry I think. We're not worried about memory usage itself, but clearly something is misbehaving on my system.
<bekks> oconnore: Plan start of firefox takes 234MB here.
<bekks> *plain even
 * jrib looks at his 28MB of memory usage
<jrib> oconnore: do your issues go away when you log out and log back in?
<lelouch> jrib: my ram works well
<oconnore> jrib: yes
<bekks> jrib: You're facing people mixing up VIRT, RES and SHR :)
<oconnore> bekks: no I'm not.
<bekks> oconnore: But I was - my firefox takes 39MB in deed.
<jrib> lelouch: you should check for high cpu usage or high memory usage in top.  Do you see anything like that?
<TJ-> lelouch: There is a known bug with software-center appearing to stall when it opens, whilst it fetches online content and checks packages locally.
<Okid> Hi All. can someone point me to the correct channel for Java issues on Ubuntu Dekstop 12?
<gordonjcp> Okid: probably here; just ask your question
<lelouch> jrib: well it's like verry high both cpu
<bekks> lelouch: Then you could pastebin the output of: ps -aux
<bekks> !paste | lelouch
<ubottu> lelouch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Okid> thanks gordonjcp. I'm a newbiew and downloaded the latest Java version but don't understand how to install it. Don't see script to run.
<Okid> extracted it but don't see how to install it and add it as a plug in
<bekks> Okid: Why dont you just use the latest version of OpenJDK?
<dan6796> hello
<lelouch> i'm working in 2 difrent pc ...
<Okid> bkks...sure it works. just use apt-get install OpenJDK?
<bekks> Okid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<witeds> i am having some issues with nvidia drivers i recently installed the nvidia 304 driver over 173 from nvidia to test a 8400GS and now when i try to put it back to 173 for my Quadro FX 1300 i am only able to reach cli the Desktop Manager wont start
<apple-iBookG4> heyz!  I have a broadcom4306. I installed b43 drivers, and it works. EXCEPT the tray icon, which remains always "off", in the sense that the signal's power strenght results always ZERO even if it's at the maximum
<apple-iBookG4> in a few words, the icon isn't active, isn't really "connected" with the right system service to appurate what the signal strenght is
<apple-iBookG4> What do you suggest?
<dreambox> Hi, I installed Ubuntu server x64 and then... Kubuntu package on top. I wish to move away from KDE and go to Gnome3 or Unity, what should I do to keep the system as clean as possible from stuff?  (while not losing my Nvidia drivers and so on..)
<dreambox> (it took me a while to get this thing running so..)
<apple-iBookG4> dreambox: first you should ask yourself which packages/metapackages have you installed to put up kde
<dreambox> apple-iBookG4: the kubuntu package..
<dreambox> apple-iBookG4: and some Nvidia related K-stuff.
<OerHeks> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<dreambox> OerHeks: thanks
<dreambox> OerHeks:  the problem is before installing Kubuntu package I had the Ubuntu SERVER version therefore I don't think I'll have Unity.
<jrib> dreambox: make sure you install ubuntu-desktop to get unity
<OerHeks> follow that after installing ubuntu-desktop/unity
<jrib> dreambox: in theory you should be able to remove the kubuntu package you installed and just use apt-get autoremove
<dreambox> so I can actually install ubuntu desktop, get unity, try it out see how it works out
<jrib> dreambox: yep, no harm in keeping both
<OerHeks> sure
<dreambox> well let's go then :) I saw Unity is a bit more slick
<dreambox> although the damn buttons are on the left :)
<dreambox> damn Unity UX designer :-)
<apple-iBookG4> dreambox: then you should just purge them
<dreambox> do you also know how I install GNOME 3 ?
<chatman> dreambox: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<bazhang> dreambox, it's already gnome3. perhaps you mean gnome-shell
<dreambox> bazhang:  yeah, indeed, gnome-shell :)
<dreambox> Thanks all.
<bazhang> gnome-panel for the 'classic' look
<zeromatrix> whats better fedora or ubuntu in your opinion
<bekks> !ot | zeromatrix
<ubottu> zeromatrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zeromatrix> okay
<streulma> anyone had Ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 9.1 / 9.2 ?
<zeromatrix> whats something kewl i could do with grep
<zeromatrix> im trying to learn linux
<bekks> !ot | zeromatrix
<zeromatrix> isnt grep a ubuntu command?
<viktor> rofl
<chatman> zeromatrix: not specific to ubuntu
<zeromatrix> sure it is
<istevenmon> is there any dababase modelation software? something like power designer or erwin?
<chatman> zeromatrix: this is just a support channel
<chatman> zeromatrix: no, grep is a basic linux command
<sayres> I install vbox 4.2 ,but how can drag and drop between host and gust?
<zeromatrix> okay so you are more about the desktop
<chatman> zeromatrix: no, this channel is here to help people with issues
<zeromatrix> k thx i'll go read the guidelines
<zeromatrix> or just stay quite and learn about the channel
<chatman> zeromatrix: you don't seem to have an issue, you just seem rather bored
<chatman> !terminal | zeromatrix
<ubottu> zeromatrix: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<zeromatrix> my issue is learning so i'll just read what everyone says
<timini> whats the name of the ssh deamon?
<jrib> timini: sshd
<chatman> timini: sshd
<timini> thanks
<saby> is there is a search function in apt-get ?
<saby> something like yum search <name>
<bazhang> saby, apt-cache search package
<saby> or pacman -Ss <name>
<jrib> !apt | saby
<ubottu> saby: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<saby> ah thanks bazhang
<sayres>  I install vbox 4.2 ,but how can drag and drop between host and gust?
<bekks> sayres: Please see my answer in #vbox
<spat> does ubuntu 12.04 have some firewall enabled by default?
<chatman> !ufw | spat
<ubottu> spat: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<wilee-nilee> sayres, you can use a shared file.
<bazhang> !iptable > spat
<bazhang> +s
<sayres> wilee-nilee: dude i konw can use share but i use this new feature
<bazhang> spat you can use gufw if you need a gui for ufw
<wilee-nilee> sayres, Dude if you show an attitude no one will help you.
<bekks> sayres: vbox does not implement any drag&drop for files.
<spat> bazhang: sorry not my question. my problem is that I set up ssh access on an ubuntu box that worked fine over wifi but now I cant reach it
<spat> so does ubuntu 12.04 destop have default firewalling enabled
<spat> or enabled by default
<sayres>  bekks: mean virtualbox dosent support drag and drop?
<bekks> sayres: Thats exactky what I just said.
<bekks> sayres: And thats why I told you about the clipboard sharing for textual content in #vbox
<Almindor> hello
<lnxslck> hello
<sayres> bekks: sorry ,cant i drag and drop files between host & guest?
<baltazar> hi there
<Almindor> I'm running LTS 10.04 server and we've started getting this error: ImportError: cannot import name urandom
<Almindor> it's a python issue known at 12.04 with virtualenv
<bekks> sayres: For the third time. Thats exactly what I said.
<Almindor> but this is 10.04 and we don't use virtualenv at all
<sayres> bekks: ok dude tnx
<Almindor> doing basic "from os import urandom" does this
<Almindor> any ideas what to do? it's blocking our deployment platform
<tryingUbuntu> hello all/.  I tried earlier with no luck.. i have 12.04 Docky and a weather app installed but all I can get is the blue questionmark.  it isnt connecting???  I have a pic of it but pastebin is busy
<tryingUbuntu> how to fix it
<ovatsug> hello, I'm trying to use libsoup, but I can't find any documentation on how to convert WSDL file to stubs, so I can use it on my program, any ideas?
<xibalba> i just found a process called 'whoopsie'? just say it in my system, no friggin idea what it is
<jrib> xibalba: apt-cache show whoopsie
<DJones> xibalba: Thats a package that submits crash reports
<xibalba> oh cool thanks
<xibalba> thought my box was pwn'd
<Almindor> why is there no urandom in /usr/lib/python2.6/os.py????
<Almindor> and why was it broken with a security update on 10.04 LTS..
<anon> hi
<digitalirony> hey guys
<digitalirony> So, this strange issue has started to occur. Ever so often, autofs seems to just stop responding. On 12.04
<digitalirony> I can't remount or anything. anything at all attempting to access the autofs file just hangs. A reboot fixes it, but its rather annoying
<digitalirony> I have home directories automount over NFS
<digitalirony> so the users are having quite some issues, and maybe the issue is with NFS itself, I am not sure at this point, just wanted to see if it was a common or known issue
<tomtiger11> I'm wondering how i can install and run programs locally using a ltsp booted computer
<^GeCk0^> hi, when i set up my microphone my settings get lost after reboot. is there any bugfix ?
<bekks> ^GeCk0^: You just asked the same in the german channel. ;)
<^GeCk0^> they trollin
<meberhart> maybe his other microphone speaks German
<kyubotsu> posting the SAME question is not an issue. posting in multiple channels at the same time is. just to clarify
<roasted_> Question - In "Simple Scan" is there a way to set the default scanner? My Epson comes up with two entries, one long text entry saying "Epson Workforce 435 Scanner blah blah blah blah" but that doesn't seem to work. In the drop down list there's Epson PID 0870, and this works. I want the PID entry to be default. Can I somehow adjust it?
<kyubotsu> there is a factoid though..
<kyubotsu> !crossposting
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ubuntu-help> Hey guys.. I have an old php 5.3 install... I just installed php 5.4.3 via apt php5 -v shows its there... how to I remove or tell ubuntu to use the php5 install?
<DJones> roasted_: Maybe from the menu -> Documents -> Preferences    Has an option for scan source (I only have one source, so can't tell if it changes the default)
<intrepid003> well hello there :D
<roasted_> DJones: yes, I can select it there. What I'd like is for it to DEFAULT to a specific scanner. It always defaults to the one that doesn't work for me.
<thufir_> I can't get sound working after a clean install.  I think the drivers are wrong:  https://gist.github.com/3841172   how do I know what drivers I have and how do I install the correct ones?
<xevwork> Does anyone have a howto for installing 12.04 onto RAID10?
<intrepid003> i'm looking to set up a home web server, which i've done before and can stumble my way through, but i was wondering if anyone has experience setting up a mumble server, and if i can set up said mumble server on the same machine as the web server
<tryy3> hi iam trying to kill a process (its a minecraft server process) iam trying to do it with htop, i tryed to do 'sudo htop' i tryed to press tree and kill the top process, and its not working, i press the kill button, then i press 'Sigterm' then i press enter and it wont go away! please help me?
<joebuntu> so is syncing an iphone 4 on ubuntu possible yet?
<joebuntu> still doesnt work with rhythmbox
<DJones> roasted_: I can't see any way of changing/setting a default scanner
<roasted_> DJones: I hear ya. :( I was hoping maybe there was a config file I could swap around, ya know?
<thufir_> how do I see what drivers I have for sound?
<midnightcoffee> how i can i open a duplicate terminal, one that has the same system path?
<bekks> tryy3: Please provide the output of "ps -ef" in a pastebin.
<tryy3> bekks http://pastebay.net/1149324 i think the process have frozen too, the time+ isn't changing
<overclucker> tryy3: ps -ef | grep craftbukkit.jar (or whatever you have it named as) grab th PID and do kill -9 PID
<ciao> list
<bekks> !list | ciao
<ubottu> ciao: bekks: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tryy3> thanks overclucker
<ubuntu-help> Hey guys.. I have an old php 5.3 install... I just installed php 5.4.3 via apt php5 -v shows its there... how to I remove or tell ubuntu to use the php5 install?
<bekks> ubuntu-help: Which Ubuntu are you on?
<soobeom> hi there...
<ubuntu-help> lucid i believe
<bekks> ubuntu-help: lsb_release -sc will tell you :)
<ubuntu-help> bekks: yes lucid
<sesshomaru> hello, is there a way to downmix my audio output to monoaural?
<upmauro> please help, i'm a idiot and executed ( rm -rf * ) in /etc/apache2, after that i tried reinstall apache2 package but when i start service, this message raised .: 51: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars, what should i do ?
<thufir_> how do you know whether you have the mp3 codecs?
<gordonjcp> thufir_: can you play MP3s?
<Coolternet> salut
<thufir_> gordonjcp: no.   https://gist.github.com/3841172
<Coolternet> i use Gnome IRC ...
<Coolternet> anyone can help me with permission of Ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> Coolternet: what is the problem?
<Coolternet> i have a fresh install and i can't modify anything... my message is '' you don't have permission ''
<thufir_> I'm on a very basic system, not alot of ram or cpu, so I'm trying not to use the GUI package manager
<Coolternet> i need to copy and paste my folder to var/www/
<Myrtti> Coolternet: what do you want to modify?
<ardchoille> !sudo | Coolternet
<ubottu> Coolternet: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<thufir_> Coolternet: can you show a screenshot, or, even better, use the terminal?  paste to a pastebin.
<Coolternet> yeah i use sudo su and i cna modify anithing but i can't have access with my account...
<Coolternet> yeah wait
<gatuus> Coolternet: sudo su
<ardchoille> Coolternet: use sudo -i instead of sudo su
<thufir_> he just said that sudo works.
<bazhang> gatuus, dont advise that here please
<abejas> clues for using/exporting *.mdb files (Microsoft Office Database) to something valid to LibreOffice?
<Coolternet> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/1403/capturedu20121005135256.png
<abejas>  I installed mdbtools
<abejas> but nothing happened apparently
<Coolternet> i have use cp /media/D27431CF7431B6D7/BKP7/UwAmp -r /var/www/
<Coolternet> for copy paste my directory from my windows folder (UwAmp)
<gordonjcp> thufir_: that looks wrong
<Coolternet> and when i try to go to open folder .. i have this error
<escott> abejas, you are better off extracting the data to a real RDBMS. I wouldn't trust anything that claims it can read an mdb file
<rento> g
<gordonjcp> abejas: you can use mdbtools to pick apart .mdb files
<thufir_> gordonjcp: yeah, I think I have the wrong version of mplayer or something.  or, no mp3 support.  I have no sound after a clean install.
<ardchoille> Coolternet: you need to use sudo cp
<gordonjcp> abejas: there's a kind of half-assed SQL engine that kinda-sorta works
<gordonjcp> abejas: don't use it; extract the data and stuff it into another DB engine like sqlite
<gordonjcp> thufir_: I just realised I'm using mplayer not mplayer2
<gordonjcp> thufir_: is that the packaged mplayer2?
<abejas> So, do I extract it using mdbtools?
<gordonjcp> abejas: yes
<thufir_> right, I was curious about that.  right now I've removed all mplayer stuff.
<abejas> I'll try it
<Coolternet> how can i have root right on my main account ?
<thufir_> gordonjcp: it's ubuntu 12.04.  should i use mplayer or mplayer2 or ..?
<ardchoille> Coolternet: use sudo, you don't need to be in the root account
<gordonjcp> abejas: handy hint - if you want a really *quick* way to get it going, look at dumping the schema and turning it into Django models
<escott> abejas, try something like http://www.bullzip.com/products/a2m/info.php
<gatuus> Here's an article about differents types of "sudos su's": http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<Coolternet> yeah but i can't have access to my pasted folder ...
<gordonjcp> abejas: in an afternoon you can have your old Access database in a nice webby database ;-)
<thufir_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3  says to install gstreamer, but that's for 11.x, not 12.04 ubuntu.
<ardchoille> Coolternet: I don't think you quite understand sudo. please read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gordonjcp> thufir_: why is it trying to connect to /dev/dsp and not pulse?
<upmauro> please help, i'm a idiot and executed ( rm -rf * ) in /etc/apache2, after that i tried reinstall apache2 package but when i start service, this message raised .: 51: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars, what should i do ?
<Westz> okay, does anyone here run, or know a lot about, Asus 1215n or Optimus/ION2?
<thufir_> gordonjcp: I don't know.  that's not normal?  I need to install pulseaudio, perhaps?
<Coolternet> okay how cna i change right of any folder ?
<gordonjcp> thufir_: it should be there, unless you started from ubuntu-server?
<thufir_> I started from ubuntu-server.  pulseaudio shows as installed.
<ardchoille> Coolternet: you don't need to change the rights, you're making things more difficult. use sudo to perform admin work.
<ubuntu-help> bekks: did I lose you
<Westz> i've got an Asus 1215n with Lucid that has an Intel 6230 wireless/bluetooth combo card. i can't connect to the internet however, not even with an ethernet cable
<Coolternet> yeah but how can i modify my website if i dont have root right ?
<ardchoille> Coolternet: I don't think you quite understand sudo. please read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wilee-nilee> Westz, This channel works as you addressing your problem in the form of a question.
<thufir_> Coolternet: is your account a user account?  do you have suo priveleges?  go to settings and post a screenshot of your account privileges.
<overclucker> tryy3: yw. the problem is that craftbukkit doesn't handle SIGTERM, the default kill signal, so you have to use SIGKILL instead (kill -9)
<ardchoille> Coolternet: sudo will allow you to do what you need
<Kireji> ubuntu do I have to reboot after updating "linux-server"? (running Lucid)
<tryy3> overclucker oh ok
<wilee-nilee> Westz, Hehe I see that you have my mistake
<Coolternet> yea i know :) but can i use root acces when i need to modify my webpage ?
<ardchoille> thufir_: he previously stated that sudo works
<ardchoille> Coolternet: yes, use sudo when you need to access it
<thufir_> ardchoille: I thought he'd said that it worked with sudo.
<Westz> What packages are necessary to get an Asus 1215n or an Intel 6230 wireless/bluetooth combo card connected to the internet
<Westz> *?
<ardchoille> thufir_: he's trying to work around sudo instead of using it. I'm trying to show him that sudo will do what he needs but he's making things more difficult for himself
<Coolternet> how...
 * thufir_ scratches his head.
<ardchoille> Coolternet: if you understand how sudo works you will see that it will allow you to do what you're asking
<thufir_> Coolternet: don't use root.  use sudo.  problem solved..
<ubuntu-help> Hey guys.. I have an old php 5.3 install... I just installed php 5.4.3 via apt php5 -v shows its there... how to I remove or tell ubuntu to use the php5 install? - Lucid install.
<Westz> my ethernet connection isn't showing up at all. as if i never plugged it in. it works perfectly in wondoze.
<ardchoille> thufir_: thank you :)
<gatuus> Coolternet: Read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6188826&postcount=4
<Westz> and the 6230 card isn't active. no drivers whatsoever.
<thufir_> Westz: you need to see if the card is detected or not.  is it built into the mb? do you just have the one NIC?
<ardchoille> gatuus: very good link there
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  can you please *pastebin*   the output of apt-cache policy php5  again PASTEBIN please
<gordonjcp> thufir_: sounds like it's installed but not running for some reason
<thufir_> Westz: sounds like you have two nics.  one built-in, one which you added.
<Tomwq> Hi
<thufir_> gordonjcp: yea, I wonder whether he needs to modprobl.
<ubuntu-help> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/qaLXFyT8
<Westz> thufir_, yes. one is a mini ci-e card, one is the built in ethernet
<Westz> but neither works
<gordonjcp> thufir_: yeah.  Does it show up in ps ax | grep pulse?
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  what about     dpkg-query -l | awk '/php/ {print $2}'
<thufir_> Westz: not sure the details, but modprob can show you which modules the kernel loads.  you might need to add some modules and reboot.
<ubuntu-help> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/5CxsqCa6
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  pastes are not showing up try http://paste.ubuntu.com/ please
<bobweaver> could be my connection
<thufir_> gordonjcp: yes, it shows in ps ax | grep pulse:    1403 ?        S<l    0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<ubuntu-help> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262406/
<Kireji> ubuntu do I have to reboot after updating "linux-server"? (running Lucid)
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  sudo apt-get install php5
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   then restart services or reboot
<thufir_> Westz: this might help: http://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  this should put you up to the ppa that you have installed (ondrej)
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  aka 5.4.6-2~lucid+1 0
<thufir_> Westz: actually, not, nm.
<thufir_> gordonjcp: is pulseaudio working correctly, do you think?
<blackhole> help me how to restore boot creen on ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> !details > blackhole
<ubottu> blackhole, please see my private message
<Westz> thufir_: any ideas? i just popped a USB wireless card in and it's working, so i can download packages, but i don't know what i need; this laptop has only ever known windoze 7
<sesshomaru> hello, is there a way to downmix my audio output to monoaural?
<Odra> Hey, I seem to have a problem with ubuntu/gtk
<blackhole> i just installed plymouth and choose a boot screen themes but nothing happen and the color display is light blue and some text
<wilee-nilee> Westz, The channel asks that you spell OS correctly using a misspell of windows is not really appreciated.
<Odra> If Present() won't deiconify a window on ubuntu, whose fault is it?
<urlwolf> how would you debug this x crash (.xsession-errors) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262414/
<bobweaver> blackhole,   you want to change to a different plymoth ?
<diverdude> i have installed a program i would like to run when the system boots. How can i make it do that?
<pbuckley> upstart
<blackhole> bobweaver, yah..
<pbuckley>  /etc/rc?.d/
<Odra> diverdude: Startup applications?
<pbuckley>  /etc/rc.local
<bobweaver> blackhole,  ok there is to things to do open terminal
<blackhole> bobweaver, and then
<bobweaver> blackhole,  sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<bobweaver> pick the one that you want then .....
<Westz> HA. ##ubuntu is almost as bad as #arch now.... actually, they'll probably be able to handle this better...
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, You can add things to startup applications would this work for you?
<bobweaver> blackhole,  after that is done do   sudo update-alternatives --config text.plymouth
<bobweaver> blackhole,  make sure you match them up then .......
<tryy3> is there anyway i can check the internet connection/speed from ssh? (in ubuntu)
<bobweaver> blackhole,  then  ....        sudo update-initramfs -u
<blackhole> bobweaver, how about to restore it back to original boot screen
<bobweaver> blackhole,  then you are good to go
<bobweaver> blackhole,  pick Ubuntu . I will take screenshot plz hold
<blackhole> bobweaver, ok thanks man
<bobweaver> blackhole,  see   http://imagebin.org/231018   make sure that both text and default are set to *Ubuntu*   just pick the number that corasonds to Ubuntu in my case in the screen shot it is 2
<thufir_> Westz: all I know is that modprobe can fix this for you.  if you restate your question, a more knowledgeable person may help.
<bobweaver> Westz,  do you have internet connection at all ?
<msangi> i am having a problem with my modem, it keeps disconnecting at night and after some google-fu, nothing is popping out as a solution. may I please get some help. here is the portion of syslog relating to this error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262432/
<Westz> bobweaver: not through the default hardware, i have a USB card from my neighbor attached for downloading packages, but that's it
<blackhole> bobweaver, thanks man u save my day hehehe
<Westz> *usb wifi card
<diverdude> wilee-nilee: sure, isn't it possible to do like apache does? Like have the /etc/init.d/apache start | stop | restart ?
<bobweaver> Westz,  Ok cool please open your terminal and enter in     lspci -vnn  && lsmod       then PASTEBIN that  you can use paste.ubuntu.com plz the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Westz
<ubottu> Westz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> diverdude,  that is old and not used anymore .   try    sudo services apache2 restart
<diverdude> bobweaver: ahh ok. can i also do that for haproxy?
<bobweaver> not sure diverdude
<diverdude> bobweaver: how can it be done?
<bobweaver> diverdude,  not sure . but could you explain what you are doing ?
<diverdude> bobweaver: i just have this program installed called haproxy which is a load balancer, and in order to start it i need to do $haproxy -f path/to/config
<Westz> jeez, i hate comcast. they keep wanting to installmonitoring software on my computer, and i keep having to switch my card's default DNS to google's
<diverdude> bobweaver: but i want it to run automatically instead when computer booots
<bobweaver> diverdude,  sudo services          controls all services that are running on the machine   like  if I was running tor instead of  /etc/init.d/tor stop   I use  sudo services tor stop
<diverdude> bobweaver: ah ok. so somehow i need to register haproxy as a service
<PaSsI_> switching between my firefox tab takes much time any solutions to make it work faster?
<thufir_> what line do I put in sources so that I can do this?  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonfree
<bobweaver> oh diverdude  I am sorry I know lamp but not that well would ask maybe in #ubuntu-server   if you get no help here
<diverdude> bobweaver: its not lamp
<bobweaver> diverdude,  see :)
<Westz> bobweaver, pastebin.com/76BNSsT1
<ubuntu-help> bobweaver: seems working now jus tneed the suhosing to work :)
<ubuntu-help> thanks.
<ubuntu-help> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20100525+lfs/suhosin.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20100525+lfs/suhosin.so: undefined symbol: core_globals_id in Unknown on line 0 PHP 5.4.6-2~lucid+1 (cli) (built: Aug 30 2012 14:28:54)
<msangi> hey, could i please get some help, got a modem problem which keeps disconnecting. here is the log of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262432/
<wilee-nilee> msangi, If someone knows they will probably answer so crack a cold one and enjoy the time here. ;)
<bobweaver> ubuntu-help,  did you upgrade ?  and also did you restart php ? also lets see   apt-cache policy php5-suhosin       Plz use paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> Westz,  I can not see that paste just tries to load but does not. Please use Paste.ubuntu.com
<Westz> I'll try that, one moment
<bobweaver> thanks Westz
<msangi> wilee-nilee: ok, have some vodka in the freezer for just an occasion. thanks
<wilee-nilee> msangi, hehe that will work. ;)
<Westz> no, thank you. paste.ubuntu.com/1262450
<kyubotsu> ubuntu doesn't quite advocate for use of drugs and alcohol though.. keep it family friendly folks
<kyubotsu> on a side note.. you can be more "social" @ #ubuntu-offtopic if you insist
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, I thought he needed to clean some hardware. ;)
<Westz> ROFL "clean some hardware" just remember, there's no shell in which to enter "apt-get install new-liver"
<msangi> will do kyubotsu, have to open the office tomorrow anyway.
<Tomwq> I have a question, is the Nvidia 6100 supported on 12.04?
<Tomwq> Geforce*
<KM0201> Westz: lol, i don't know what that meant, but i chuckled
<bekks> !hcl | Tomwq
<ubottu> Tomwq: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<KM0201> TomW2: i would think so... I had an nvidia 7x that works quite well.
<KM0201> also had a 5900 in another machine, that worked flawlessly.
<PaSsI_> please tell me about virtual box
<Tomwq> I have to boot the computer in nomodeset
<PaSsI_> i want to install win 7 on it
<KM0201> Tomwq: did you install the nvidia driver?
<wilee-nilee> PaSsI_, ask in #vbox this is ubuntu support
<Tomwq> one sec let me check
<KM0201> PaSsI_: you'll need to install virtualbox, then get a copy of Win 7.. then install it there just like you would on another computer
<msangi> Tomwq: try installing the driver from additional drivers. should work well enough
<PaSsI_> KM0201, thanks a lot
<Tomwq> uh what exactly is Xorg.conf.d
<PaSsI_> wilee-nilee, sure i d keep that in mind
<KM0201> Tomwq: where are you getting that?
<Tomwq> I was looking through the forums and a gude talks about xorg
<bobweaver> Westz,  can we see    rfkill list all  && uname -r \
<bobweaver> bargh
<bobweaver> Westz,  can we see    rfkill list all  && uname -r
<KM0201> ok, first..don't try to ask questions here and then talk about what you're seeing on forums, unless they directly relate... quite often, when you're looking in multiple places for an answer, you start trying "everything" and you can't fix a problem should it arise
<Westz> sure, give me a moment. this wireless card is 802.11b
<KM0201> Tomwq: first, go to the additional drivers utility.. and open it
<Tomwq> okay
<KM0201> in the additional driver manager, do you see the nvidia driver available? (there's two or 3 i think)
<Tomwq> yes I see it
<Westz> paste.ubuntu.com/1262467
<Westz> for bobweaver
<KM0201> Tomwq: i think one of them is "recommended"
<KM0201> highlight it and install it
<Tomwq> I will try to install that
<Tomwq> thanks
<KM0201> i'm not 100% sure this will fix your nomodeset prob, but it hopefully will
<Tomwq> I have one question, is unity going to be able to run once I get the right drivers?
<KM0201> Tomwq: after you do that, you'll need to reboot, then configure the driver in nvidia-settings
<KM0201> Tomwq: i would certainly think so
<bobweaver> Westz,  what is  the output of     uname -r
<Tomwq> what is the terminal command for the nvidia-settings?
<jordanm> nvidia-settings
<KM0201> Tomwq: install the driver, let ti install, then reboot, then there will be a gui tool for nvidia-settings.. you don't have to run it from command line
<Westz> besides the 2.6.32-38-generic
<Darkasakerionz> Hi!, is there any way to connect a machine tought openvpn in a remote location, and listen a port tought the server's openvpn ip?
<Westz> scratch the "besides that"
<Tomwq> ok thanks for the help!
<KM0201> don't make stuff harder than it needs to be
<Westz> do i need to update the kernel then?
<msangi> Tomwq: when you install the driver from the additional driver utility, it will run the nvidia-settings command and create a xorg config file. so just install the driver.
<KM0201> true, but if you want to configure it further (i imagine most do).. then you'd use the nvidia-settings tool
<bobweaver> thanks Westz  , ok this is what I see. you are going to need cmpat wireless to get this things going so the first things is to install the headers for you kerenl    so    sudo apt-get install linux-headers-[uname\ -r]     then tell use when that is installed thanks
<Westz> beautiful, i'm running that as we speak.
<escott> Darkasakerionz, probably but you have to explain what you want to do more clearly
<WeThePeople> hi
<Darkasakerionz> escott, I have 1 root-server and 1 vps, and I want a server running in my root-server, but listenning with the ip of my vps
<bobweaver> Westz,  now open a new tab in the terminal  shift+ctrl+t    then enter in  cd ~/Desktop/  &&  wget http://www.orbit-lab.org/kernel/compat-wireless-2.6-stable/v2.6.32/compat-wireless-2.6.32.16.tar.bz2
<escott> Darkasakerionz, set up an ssh tunnel, or reverse tunnel and bind it to that port
<ohzie> Hello, everyone
<ohzie> Is there a way to get ubuntu to not group up my windows in alt+tab?
<Darkasakerionz> escott, but, I wanna to redirect all the ports
<forgotmynick> hello
<escott> Darkasakerionz, ok, multiple tunnels then
<msangi> KM0201: i didn't know that, i might want to change a couple of things. thanks
<thufir_> if mplayer is saying:  Requested audio codec family [mpg123] (afm=mpg123) not available.  see https://gist.github.com/3841172, then I need to add non free to sources?  what line do I add to sources to get mpg123?
<Westz> wonderful, running
<forgotmynick> i've changed my graphics card and when i boot in, i can see the ubuntu login screen in the full 1920x1080 resolution but after entering the password, it just shows the background, not gnome. I can't right click but the mouse does move and caps lock works. There is no disk activity and I can access tty. Please advise?
<msangi> also, could someone point me to an opencv channel. got some ridiculous compilation errors that i need help with.
<Westz> okay, got compat
<BrianBlaze> did you ever know that you're my hero?
<root_> hello!!
<root_> can anyone tell me what kind of chat is this?
<ardchoille> root_: ubuntu support chanel
<jordanm> ubuntu community support
<escott> forgotmynick, more than likely the compositor isn't working because you dont have GLX try unity-2d or gnome-panel instead of unity/gnome-shell
<kyubotsu> !topic | root_
<ubottu> root_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<root_> ???????
<BrianBlaze> lol
<bobweaver> Westz,  cd Desktop  && tar -xf compat-wireless-2.6.32.16.tar.bz2 && cd  compat-wireless-2.6.32.16   &&  ./scripts/driver-select           then      make    then   sudo make install
<bobweaver> Westz,  that should take care of you ethernet
<forgotmynick> escott i'm in, thank you
<Westz> aaaaah, compiling packages.... oh how i missed you...
<acolytetojippity> morning folks.  I have a quick question, does anyone here use the Cinammon desktop environment?
<bekks> acolytetojippity: It isnt supported on Ubuntu.
<acolytetojippity> really?  it has a PPA and such, and te cinammon website has a Ubuntu download section
<acolytetojippity> I was mostly looking to find out how to install something from a PPA.  I think i added the PPA correctly, and ran sudo apt-get update
<bekks> acolytetojippity: It is provided by a PPA, which isnt part of the official Ubuntu distribution.
<acolytetojippity> but past that...i have no idea what to do -_-'
<bekks> acolytetojippity: So if you need support for it, please ask the authors of the PPA.
<trism> acolytetojippity: make sure the ppa has packages for your ubuntu version
<john_doe_jr> I'd like to download ubuntu 11.04 server…how do I do that?
<acolytetojippity> @trism it does
<jrib> john_doe_jr: you realize support for 11.04 is about to end?
<trism> acolytetojippity: how did you add it?
<slav3_kitten> quick, stupid question. when in cli trying to move a file that starts with a "-" how would you accomplish that
<trism> acolytetojippity: also can you point out the ppa link so I can look?
<jrib> slav3_kitten: mv -- -file foobar
<bobweaver> Westz,  after compat is done you can try this for your wireless  sudo rmmod rtl8187    && sudo ifconfig wlan0 down &&  sudo modprobe iwlagn 11n_disable=1  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up    If wlan0 is the correct thing  check with ifconfig
<slav3_kitten> thanks jrib how did i miss that in the man page
<acolytetojippity> @trism sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<acolytetojippity> and you can find it at...
<Westz> wlan0 doesn't even exist in if or iwconfig
<Westz> as of yet
<jrib> slav3_kitten: not sure it's in there :)
<trism> acolytetojippity: thanks I can find it from that
<bekks> Westz: ifconfig -a
<slav3_kitten> oh because it says nothing in there about it lol
<Westz> my bad, it does now
<acolytetojippity> ok, cool.  I'm brand new to all this
<trism> acolytetojippity: which ubuntu version are you on?
<Westz> oh, nevermind, that's the USB wireless card
<jrib> slav3_kitten: I'm actually not sure where that is documented
<acolytetojippity> 12.04 LTS
<slav3_kitten> jrib, it's something that really should be documented
<slav3_kitten> guess -- is the options escape sequence
<trism> acolytetojippity: alright, looks like it is there, how about: apt-cache policy cinnamon
<acolytetojippity> what are you looking for with that command?
<trism> acolytetojippity: Candidate: some_version_here with a ppa url below
<acolytetojippity> cinnamon:
<acolytetojippity>   Installed: (none)
<acolytetojippity>   Candidate: 1.6.1-0ubuntu1~precise1
<acolytetojippity>   Version table:
<acolytetojippity>      1.6.1-0ubuntu1~precise1 0
<FloodBot1> acolytetojippity: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acolytetojippity>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<bobweaver> !pastebin | acolytetojippity
<ubottu> acolytetojippity: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Westz> still nada with the eth0
<bobweaver> Westz,  reboot
<slav3_kitten> many thanks however
<trism> acolytetojippity: yep that looks fine, remember pastebin in the future, I imagine you would just: sudo apt-get install cinnamon; but I have never used the software myself
<Westz> already did, bobweaver
<bobweaver> Westz,  then come back here for more de-bugging
<acolytetojippity> oops.  sorry folks.
<Westz> i already rebooted, right after i made compat
<bobweaver> Oo  Westz  lets see      lsmod  | pastebinit
<Westz> and installed it
<bobweaver> Westz,  pastebinit will auto paste stuff for you on paste.ubuntu.com
<wlcosta> paste.ubuntu.com
<wlcosta> WOW
<wlcosta> just
<wlcosta> WOW
<gordonjcp> wlcosta: hm?
<Westz> pastebin.com/yn0ANaj8
<acolytetojippity> ok, i'll try it out.  thanks folks!
<Westz> just FYI, making and installing compat returned a few errors. but I don't have them logged, i don't think
<bobweaver> Westz,  try this   sudo rmmod rtl8187     && sudo modprobe iwlagn    then please run ifconfig    to see if wlan0 or ra0 or whatever wireless is. Is it there now ?
<Westz> give me a few minutes, i'm on a computer other than the one with the problem, and it's becoming a pain to pass commands back and forth >.<
<thufir_>  if mplayer is saying:  Requested audio codec family [mpg123] (afm=mpg123) not available.  see https://gist.github.com/3841172, then I need to add non free to sources?  what line do I add to sources to get mpg123?  how do I add apt:ubuntu-restricted-extras?section=universe?section=multiverse  ?
<rbennacer> does it require a reboot after installing a virtual linux image from the apt-get dist-upgrade
<rbennacer> ?
<bekks> rbennacer: Sure.
<ssta> any time you change kernel, you need a reboot
<ssta> (not sure a kernel change is needed as often as we get one, but...)
<rbennacer> so it is just a different name for a kernel pathc
<bekks> rbennacer: No.
<rbennacer> patch
<rbennacer> ?
<bekks> A new kernel image is not a patch. It is a new image.
<ssta> it's a kernel for a virtual machine
<Zta> Anyone? http://askubuntu.com/questions/196896/how-to-read-default-key-value-with-dconf-or-gsettings
<bluebears5> How would I install this? http://intellinuxgraphics.org/
<bluebears5> I'm not sure how to install newer drivers. I'm currently flying Bodhi, so I'm not sure if it has updated drivers or not.
<wilee-nilee> bluebears5, This is ubuntu support.
<bluebears5> Bodhi is based upon Ubuntu.
<trism> Zta: usually I just read the schemas in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas, but I think dconf-editor will also tell you
<Westz> bobweaver, "module rtl8187 does not exist in /proc/modules"
<Zta> trism: the editor will tell me, but I'd very much like to script this.
<wilee-nilee> bluebears5, That does not matter try #bodhilinux  ;)
<bobweaver> What Oo  it says that it is there in lsmod please try modinfo rtl8187
<bobweaver> is it there ?
<bobweaver> maybe I got the name wrong ?
<bobweaver> idts though
<Westz> no. wait a second, it was my fault
<thufir_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats says "click here" to install restricted, but that doesn't work for me...how do I get the link to work?  or, install restricted?
<Westz> i did the first one you sent but not the next one, give me a moment
<TheRealZeus> Hey guys, I am trying to run a game from the steam launcher. The game is called Garry's Mod. For some reason wine does not run it properly. It zooms in for the game but all i see is the desktop background. Help?
<trism> Zta: I don't know that there are any command line tools that will print the default value, though the schemas are just xml so you could write something using gsettings to query the value and then parse the schemas (or have gsettings dump the values)
<bobweaver> +1 trijntje
<thufir_> nm
<bobweaver> trism, *
<Westz> no, i still get the same response from "sudo rmmod rtl8187     && sudo modprobe iwlagn"
<TheRealZeus> Hey guys, I am trying to run a game from the steam launcher. The game is called Garry's Mod. For some reason wine does not run it properly. It zooms in for the game but all i see is the desktop background. Help?
<TheRealZeus> so know one knows hpw to fix
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, Use the terminal install with the correct desktop in the command
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: lol, yeah, errr, um, I didn't read that part, which was the part I was looking for.  pardon.
<thufir_> I thought I had to edit sources
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, hehe easy mistake wikis can be rather confusing anyway. ;)
<Westz> bobweaver, pastebin.com/JpyMCPAZ
<bobweaver> Westz,  lets see lsmod again maybe now is a good time to tell you what is going on or in other words what we are doing.  In linux we use model aka "drivers" in other worlds.   so the mod(driver) that you have loaded is the wrong one ! aka rtl8187 you need the iwlagn    when we do the command lsmod this means ls = list  and mod = models or drivers.  so ls+mod = list all mods (drivers) running.  sudo rmmod  removes the mod  sudo modprobe  adds
<bobweaver>  a new mod ,
<thufir_> bobweaver: I thought they were modules and not models?  ;)
<bobweaver> my spelling today deserves a d-
<bobweaver> yes thufir_  correct
<bobweaver> thanks for the edit
<thufir_> although models would be a change of pace..
<bobweaver> lol
<Westz> hehe
<Westz> i know a bit, i used to run arch, but it's been a LONG time
<bobweaver> Westz,  what I am unsure of is in you paste of lspci -nn it says that your cards are not authenticated I have never seen this before
<bobweaver> sorry Capabilities: <access denied>
<bobweaver> that ^^
<bobweaver> I am un-sure what that means but I do know that you have the wrong mod installed
<wilee-nilee> bobweaver, your great help bumps your grade to a pass.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<thufir_> in looking at:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mp3   I don't like totem, but that's the best way to ensure that mp3's work?  while I'm waiting on downloads, how can I test sound, speakers, pulseaudio, etc?
<Westz> pastebin.com/G66bCdss for lsmod
<thufir_> Westz: I wonder if authentication refers to that, err, "secure computing" or something which microsoft touts?
<Zta> trism, hmm... how do I make gsettings dump the schema values?
<bobweaver> afk, 5 minutes (client )
<thufir_> Westz: security built into the motherboard to prevent mucking with the OS...?
<Westz> i hope not, my wireless card is aftermarket from Intel...
<adamsobotka> +i
<wilee-nilee> thufir_, I always use vlc personally pretty much all the codecs needed in open source are in it.
<thufir_> but your wired NIC, is that built-in?
<Westz> yeah
<thufir_> wilee-nilee: thanks
<thufir_> Westz: I think you have the wrong module. but that's just a guess.
<Westz> i don't see why it's this big a pain. i've heard of people running ubuntu on this laptop before. i feel like it'sbecause i'm using 10.04
<Westz> it'd probably work out of box in 12.04
<thufir_> Westz: oooh, yeah, don't do that!  why are you doing that!?
<adamsobotka> Can i anyway make a desktop shortcut of icons in dock in unity ?? I want have shortcut on desktop of Home folder,can i do it anyway please ??
<Westz> it's LTS and actually uses gnome. i like the version of banshee it uses
<theadmin> Westz: 12.04 uses GNOME as well (with Unity as the shell)
<Westz> i thought it was using joli?
<theadmin> Westz: It was using "joli"? That's not any desktop I know.
<Westz> shoot, it's been SO LONG since i've used ubuntu...
<Westz> i thought jolicloud was the new DM they used
<thufir_> Westz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  I use lxde.  be aware that I'm also mucking about with codecs and drivers precisely because I don't want to use whatever GUI regulular ubuntu uses.
<theadmin> Westz: http://ubuntu.com/tour -- you can see the generic look of the modern Ubuntu desktop here
<Westz> not a fan of lxde
<Westz> i'd prefer openbox if anything other than gnome
<thufir_> Westz: that minimal cd allows that easily.
<Westz> hmm. i might do that. it'd be less work than this
<Westz> though i'm considering just dumping ubuntu and going back to arch, if i'm going to go with openbox anyway
<moustafa> http://is.gd/yFVhs9
<thufir_> Westz: sure.  I don't think another distro would magically pick up the driver for your NIC better magically, just something *newer* might do the trick.
<tryy3> isn't acpi -t supposed to show computer temperature?
<trism> Zta: here is kind of an ugly hack to get the default value with a script (while preserving the user value), it may have the side effect of weird settings on the desktop momentarily as apps listen for values
<bobweaver> Zta,  hall gsettings data lives under /usr/share/g-conf/schemas   sessions files are under usr/share/dbus-1/sessions
<trism> Zta: argument and error checking is left as an exercise to the reader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262595/
<wilee-nilee> adamgousetis, You can use this tool I believe for showing home. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/unity-tweak-tool-myunity-gets-new-look-coming-to-ubuntu-software-centre  I use the cairo-dock and make some launchers and drag them to it, not sure if docky works the same. here is a link on creating launchers.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<trism> Zta: then you could do for something in gsettings list-schemas for key in gsettings list-children schema, get the default value, etc
<bobweaver> trism,  that is cool right there
<Zta> trism: Heh, I though about that
<Zta> trism: I fear it may have more severe side effects than just flashing desktop.
<Westz> thufir_, it's the issue that i know how to update better with Arch. if i just need a newer kernel because it's got the mods i need, i can do that with Arch.
<trism> Zta: true, may be work adding the option to gsettings directly
<trism> Zta: work = worth
<thufir_> Westz: ubuntu does the same update thing, by the way.  ok, well, good luck :)
<bobweaver> Westz,  that was my next question that is a older kerenl when was the last time you upgraded ?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thufir_> bobweaver: he's using 10.x ubuntu
<Westz> well i'm not leaving this channel until i get SOMETHING working, so don't wish me luck and send me on my way quite *yet*
<Zta> bobweaver:  I'm not sure how that's of any use to me.  It seems got anything that easily parses the XML and gives me the default value?
<Zta> bobweaver: perhaps some XSL magic...
<Westz> updating this could take all week....
<bekks> Westz: Maybe someone already asked, but which Ubuntu do you use?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i had 11.04 on my machine, i upgraded my mobo to one that (i only just realised) that 11.04 doesnt have drivers for
<Westz> Lucid
<WhereIsMySpoon> what do
<theadmin> Westz: Updating Ubuntu? A week? Dude, this isn't Gentoo, it will take maximally a couple hours
<Westz> i'm using 802.11b wireless.....
<theadmin> Westz: Besides you can upgrade from Lucid to Precise directly (LTS to LTS)
<fishscene> If you have a 12.04 CD, I believe you can use that as the source to update your existing OS.
<WhereIsMySpoon> fishscene: was that aimed at me?
<wilee-nilee> fishscene, The alternative is the disc.
<fishscene> It was aimed at anyone updating actually.
<bobweaver> fishscene,  you can use do-release-upgrade -p   but you just change your  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   to say lts
<wilee-nilee> Don't upgrade without a full backup a clone preferably, if it goes bad the upgrade have your booty covered.
<WhereIsMySpoon> so if my previous linux install doesnt have drivers for my new mobo
<bobweaver> and it goes from lts to lts like theadmin  was talking about
<WhereIsMySpoon> can i just get a 12.04 usb install and update?
<WhereIsMySpoon> and ubuntu will still have all the stuff i previously installed?
<wilee-nilee> WhereIsMySpoon, if done correctly yes theoretically, some drivers may need a reinstall.
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: That's not exactly how it works, you mount the ISO you downloaded in Ubuntu and run the upgrade from within
<WhereIsMySpoon> theadmin: i cant boot ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> i had 11.04 before i upgraded my mobo and 11.04 literally had 0 drivers for my mobo
<WhereIsMySpoon> so it wont boot
<theadmin> WhereIsMySpoon: Drivers for a motherboard sounds kinda weird to me
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: Using Ubuntu, all drivers needed are provided.
<WhereIsMySpoon> for teh kernel
<thufir_> WhereIsMySpoon: hmm, yeah, that doesn't make sense.
<fishscene> You should be able to still boot off of an Ubuntu CD.
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.04 doesnt have the kernel drivers for my mobo
<WhereIsMySpoon> fishscene: sure
<bobweaver> WhereIsMySpoon,  this is a tablet ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> bobweaver: no, a pc
<bekks> WhereIsMySpoon: Every linux provides all "mainboard drivers".
<thufir_> it's already been suggested to test a live cd
<ricky26> bekks: His SATA controller drivers are out of date.
<fishscene> WhereIsMySpoon: did you try to boot off of a LiveCD? If so, what happened?
<ricky26> They were only introduced in 11.10 from what I saw.
<ricky26> I told him to chroot and apt-get upgrade :P
<bekks> Then use 12.04
<_alpha_> hi all - I'm trying to install ubuntu but getting this error: http://server1.tfountain.co.uk/error.jpg
<Lantizia> I've got a UPS that won't connect with NUT - anyone know anything about this?
<saml> hey, if I want to run 32 bit apps,  do I install ia32-libs  ?
<saml> or is there a new way?
<ricky26> _alpha_: Have you tried to specify said partition layout?
<WhereIsMySpoon> fishscene: i havent tried anything yet
<theadmin> saml: Well, nowadays ia32-libs actually appears to have come preinstalled
<_alpha_> the new partition table, and other buttons are all greyed out
<_alpha_> so how would I do that?
<theadmin> saml: So just try it
<escott> saml, multiarch apt-get install program:i386
<saml> it's a 3rd party pre-compiled 32bit program
<ricky26> _alpha_: ah, I couldn't tell ^^;
<theadmin> _alpha_: Why are you installing to /dev/sdb? That looks like a second hard drive (unlikely unless you're on a desktop computer) or a USB stick...
<ricky26> _alpha_: Ctrl-Alt-F2 and do ls -al /dev/sd*
<escott> saml, so run "ldd program.binary" and figure out the dependencies
<_alpha_>  /dev/sdb is the only option in that dropdown
<fishscene> WhereIsMySpoon: Yea, go ahead and download the 12.04 alternative CD and try to boot from it, then see how things look (AKA you can get online, etc..). I don't know if you can upgrade your existing OS from this point though - I've only attempted an upgrade from within the OS needing to upgrade.
<_alpha_> there is no usb stick in there
<saml> l	libX11.so.6 => not found       	libXext.so.6 => not found
<escott> saml, you can use "apt-file" to figure out where you can get libX11.so.6
<WhereIsMySpoon> apt-file ?
<_alpha_> ls -al /dev/sd* gives me sda, sda1, 2 and 3; and sdb, sdb1 and sdc
<_alpha_> so it's not detecting the disk for some reason?
<ricky26> _alpha_: so it knows that you've got a first drive ;_;
<theadmin> _alpha_: Did you make sure to check the ISO after downloading?
<theadmin> Sounds like the installer is messing something up
<saml> escott, apt-file only reports 64 bit apckages
<ricky26> _alpha_: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<theadmin> Also the GUI installer doesn't work with RAID yet, just saying
<_alpha_> I've installed off this iso before I think, so it should be good
<ricky26> _alpha_: There has to be something resembling a partition table on there if it has 1/2/3
<_alpha_> what does that fdisk command do?
<ricky26> _alpha_: That will list it.
<ricky26> _alpha_: I realised how dodgy that sounded afterwards >_>
<WhereIsMySpoon> _alpha_: man fdisk if you want to find out :)
<escott> saml, thats fine. its the same package name just whatever:i386
<theadmin> ricky26: It also needs sudo for some reason
<_alpha_> that gives me: Cannot open /dev/sda
<WhereIsMySpoon> _alpha_: yea try it with sudo
<ricky26> theadmin: shouldn't from the liveCD should it?
<_alpha_> and the cd drive is spinning so I guess that's the dvd drive anyway
<theadmin> ricky26: No, the livecd setup is pretty identical to the one on the final system, except the user is called "ubuntu" and has no password (so sudo doesn't prompt for a password), but the livecd doesn't run as root
<_alpha_> ok got some output with sudo
<ricky26> theadmin: ah cool
<_alpha_> it says it's a 750G disk so it's the right one
<ricky26> theadmin: I am used to livecd's providing root login on the terminals. x__x
<_alpha_> lists sda1, 2 and
<_alpha_> 3
<Scunizi> With an average fresh install by someone new to linux, how do they know to eliminate old kernals to free space? I just eliminated 7 kernals and associated packages to the tune of apx 3gigs of space.
<ricky26> _alpha_: did you try the fdisk -l with sudo at the front?
<saml> escott, thanks
<theadmin> ricky26: What the heck are those? Gentoo and Arch are the only two I can think of, lol
<_alpha_> also says "partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary"
<_alpha_> yes
<trism> Zta: hmm, think I found a workaround: XDG_CONFIG_HOME=/tmp gsettings get schema key;
<saml> E: Unable to locate package libxext6:i368
<trism> Zta: creates a fresh config in /tmp which will only have default values
<ricky26> theadmin: Well, arch is the one I use most frequently
<Odra> Can someone help me install something from source?
<theadmin> ricky26: Ah, that's why I know your nickname :P
<WhereIsMySpoon> he gets around
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<ricky26> theadmin: but I'm sure some of the other distros I used default root
<ricky26> as it doesn't really make a difference.
<ricky26> theadmin: waitwhat?
<Odra> I tried installing Poedit, but it says I need wxWidgets, which says I need gtk+ 2.0 or superior, which says I need atk, pango, cairo etc
<theadmin> Odra: Most of the time the process is, um, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<WhereIsMySpoon> we know who you are, ricky26.
<theadmin> ricky26: Mind if we switch to a PM session? Hihgly offtopic, ops will complain
<Odra> theadmin: I never reached the make part.
<theadmin> Odra: Okay, what does the configure script complain about?
<Odra> Which one?
<WhereIsMySpoon> <_>
<_alpha_> this is the fdisk output: http://server1.tfountain.co.uk/out.txt
<WhereIsMySpoon> Odra: when you run ./configure, what is the output
<ricky26> theadmin: I don't mind.
<Odra> Poedit says I don't have wxwidgets. wxwidgets says I dont have gtk+ 2.0, gtk+ 3.4.4 says I don't have atk, cairo, pango etc
<Zta> trism: Great!  Let me try it.  I was about to write XSL and use xsltproc on the schema XML files, but they're named a little weird..
<Westz> things are getting ridiculous all around now...
<bobweaver> I have a question about partitioning. Here is a drive that I have http://imagebin.org/231037   I am wondering if I can remove the swap that is in sda6  and make  the unallocated section bigger then make that my swap ?  is this possible ?
<escott> Odra, three suggestions (a) check apt (b) recheck apt (c) if you have to build from source use checkinstall (d) if checkinstall doesnt work install to /opt
<ricky26> _alpha_: Good news, your disk drive works. :P
<_alpha_> indeed!
<Westz> this reminds me of the XKCD about installing BSD
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<Odra> escott: But the poedit I can get from the repositories is an old buggy one that barely works
<Odra> There seems to be a new version with plural support which I just really need. I should have done this with a text editor...
<Zta> trism: Clever!
<escott> Odra, did you install the dev version of wxWidgets
<Odra> Dunno. The one I tried to install was wxGTK
<Zta> trism:  Thanks!  Feel free to answer my askubuntu post with your workaround.
<escott> Odra, there will be a whatever-dev package with the program header files. you need that to be able to build against it
<yeats> Odra: you might also try 'apt-get build-dep poedit'
<Odra> escott: Sounds complicated.
<ricky26> _alpha_: Does the installer always do this?
<ricky26> _alpha_: The only thing I can think of is to check dmesg for weirdness.
<escott> Odra, not really, just follow yeats suggestion. when you isntall something you get binaries but not the stuff you need to be able to run make
<thufir_> after installing ubuntu server, I installed ubuntu-extras, but am still getting mp3 playback errors:  https://gist.github.com/3841172   are the codes installed?
<_alpha_> did it twice
<Odra> All I wanted was to do was translating my stopwatch D:
<escott> Odra, those additional header files are in the -dev package which the average person doesnt neet
<_alpha_> I'm just checking boot options in the bios, maybe this laptop is doing some weird stuff
<Odra> escott: Is wxwidgets even in the repositories?
<ricky26> _alpha_: I'd be really suspicious about that one, as it can definitely enumerate your connected devices
<ricky26> _alpha_: given that it can read the partition table too, the disks must be working
<JohnTeddy> I have a nice webcam, I want to record 20 seconds video clips then mash them together into a 5 minute video. What is good software to use for just recording from my webcam? What format should I use (say if I'm going to post it to youtube)?
<ricky26> _alpha_: it must've decided against using them for installation for some reason.
<mcurran> Anybody know how I can view my webcam on VLC or another gtk app?
<mcurran> BESIDES SKYPE!
<ricky26> _alpha_: Did you just pick the 'custom layout' option on the previous screen?
<escott> mcurran, cheese
<ricky26> mcurran: cheese
<theadmin> mcurran: Cheese
 * ricky26 highfives escott.
<mcurran> opening /dev/video0 doesn't work
<sliffstar> itunes for ubuntu anybody with the link
<escott> WHISKEY
<mcurran> I've tried cheese too
<_alpha_> previous screen was wifi setup I think
<mcurran> shouldn't any media player open it?
<schultza> im having some trouble... im trying to install apache2 and configure it. apt-get says it's installed, but i cant find the /etc/httpd directory
<_alpha_> I'm just trying it again anyway, let me see what happens
<sliffstar> itunes for ubuntu
<theadmin> sliffstar: No such thing.
<sliffstar> theadmin, so how can i sinc my ipod with ubuntu
<sliffstar> theadmin, so how can i sync my ipod with ubuntu
<ohzie> Is there a way to get unity to not group up my windows in alt+tab?
<ricky26> escott: what happens when you try cheese?
<theadmin> sliffstar: You probably can't.
<theadmin> sliffstar: I've never used Apple products so I never cared, but all I know is that there's no iTunes on Ubuntu
<mcurran> Also I wanna make a Mountain Lion installer USB, and have to first have an active install of OS X with their disk utility app.  Problem is I have an AMD processor.  Anyone know if I'll have better luck installing on VMWare Player or VirtualBox?
<escott> !illegal | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Guest78424> Hey all
<sliffstar> theadmin, any application for  link my pc and ipod
<theadmin> sliffstar: I don't know.
<mcurran> There' nothing illegal about using my licensed copy of OS X on a VM
<WhereIsMySpoon> mcurran:  piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices
<escott> mcurran, yes there is. apple licenses require that you install OS X on only apple hardware, but if you want to push the issue
<sliffstar> theadmin, ask ya fellow then u can assist me
<escott> !ot | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WhereIsMySpoon> its against apple's tos to make a hackintosh
<jdawg2> can anyone help me figure out how to use jack audio connection
<convivial> firstly, one pronounced ubuntu as OOH-BOON-TU
<WhereIsMySpoon> also yea this is ot ^^
<Odra> Oh now I need boost
<WhereIsMySpoon> convivial: ooh-bun-too
<theadmin> Odra: What are you trying to compile anyway?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ew boost :|
<convivial> ooh-bun-too]\
<convivial> ooh-bun-too
<convivial> ok, thanks
<bekks> oh-stop-it.
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<convivial> secondly, which vernacular is preferred kubuntu or ubuntu?
<WhereIsMySpoon> convivial: neither
<WhereIsMySpoon> it's up to you
<dlentz> so does anyone have an actual ubuntu support question?
<WhereIsMySpoon> there isn't a "better"
<theadmin> convivial: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu and Kubuntu are all identically supported official Ubuntu distributions. Any of them is fine. Just your personal taste matters.
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<jrib> Odra: are you sure the version in the repositories doesn't do what you want?... Why don't you use the magic command that installs dependencies for the poedit package?
<WhereIsMySpoon> magic command
<WhereIsMySpoon> :p
<DanStamp> I'm having a nightmare here trying to get some via drivers installed on ubuntu.  The most recent version of ubuntu i can find with via support is 8.0.4 so I'm running that one.  So I'm on trying to compile the drivers for the machine, and its coming up "autoreconf: failed to run aclocal, no such file or directory".
<Odra> jrib:  Because it's not installed.
<Odra> If the newest version was installed it wouldn't be 1.4.6, it would be 1.5.3
<jrib> Odra: you don't need it installed
<convivial> There are no stability or compatibility issues betwixt them?
<bekks> convivial: No.
<theadmin> convivial: No, they're all the same
<Odra> jrib: But I want to translate my app D:
<_alpha_> same issue again. found this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2025302 - same laptop range as mine, will try some of the suggestions there
<wN> WhereIsMySpoon: lies. kde is ftl
<theadmin> convivial: Just different desktops
<DanStamp> I've installed all the prerequesists as far as I can tell, and there is a aclocal but I assume its not in the place its looking?
<escott> convivial, the only difference is the default desktop that is installed with each
<theadmin> wN: This is your own personal opinion, please refrain from confusing people.
<WhereIsMySpoon> wN: please take that sort of talk somewhere else
<wN> pffffffffft
<convivial> I know unity desktop is preferred and even that is the same on all of them?
<jrib> Odra: right.  So my first question is, "Are you sure the version in the repositories doesn't do what you want?  How so?"
<WhereIsMySpoon> convivial: unity is not "preferred" or "bad"
<WhereIsMySpoon> its personal
<Odra> jrib: It's bad enough that monodevelop hates me and keeps breaking in multiple areas ever ten minutes now the i18n editor too? I need to translate stuff.
<theadmin> convivial: Uh, no. Ubuntu comes with Gnome+Unity, Kubuntu comes with KDE, Lubuntu comes with LXDE and Xubuntu comes with Xfce
<dlentz> DanStamp, you have automake package installed?
<jrib> Odra: why are you telling me this?
<WhereIsMySpoon> was about to ask that
<DanStamp> dlentz: I have automake and autoconf installed aye.
<WhereIsMySpoon> jrib: cause you asked if odra needed it
<Odra> jrib: No reason. Also 1.4.6 can't do plural translations.
<craigbass1976> I've got sound out the headphone jack on the front of my computer, but not the regular speaker out.  Pulse seems fine and so does alsamixer, but I know I'm missing something
<dlentz> DanStamp, what does the "which aclocal" command return?
<jrib> Odra: you can do "sudo apt-get build-dep PACKAGE" and the build dependencies for the package will be installed
<escott> craigbass1976, laptop? intel HDA?
<Odra> jrib: Still lacking boost after that.
<convivial> oh, i see, I would prefer a purely gnome desktop but know do that … kde i hates so I guess ubuntu is my desire
<escott> craigbass1976, (and new?)
<convivial> since i can do gnome
<Odra> I dunno maybe it started using boost in 1.5.3 and since the rep is 1.4.6 it didn't install boost.
<jrib> Odra: check if the version requirements changed
<DanStamp> dlentz: As in just "which aclocal"? As that returns absolutely nothing.
<craigbass1976> escott, Dell tower.  No; it was one of the ubuntu boxes dell sold a while ago.  I'm running 12.04, but I think it came with hardy
<convivial> however, if I were smart I'd install server and apt-get gnome for a pure gnome scenario
<WhereIsMySpoon> convivial: ive used xubuntu and that has quite a minimal desktop which is nothing like unity if thats what you want
<yeats> convivial: you might just want to visit the website for each variant rather than asking about it here - plenty of good info on each site
<craigbass1976> escott, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Odra> Just how much crap do I need to install in order to translate "Undelete a log" and "Undelete {0} logs"? :C
<DanStamp> dlentz: I do know there's an aclocal-1.10 in /usr/bin
<convivial> yeats, I prefer word of mouth from experiences users
<DanStamp> dlentz: but I guess it might not be picking it up ros eomthing?
<yeats> convivial: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhereIsMySpoon> convivial: go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jrib> Odra: can't you use rosetta?
<dlentz> DanStamp, maybe try making a symolic link named aclocal in /usr/local/bin (popinting to aclocal-1.10)
<Odra> jrib: What is that?
<convivial> ok, thanks but i made4 my desciion already xubuntu -- small foot is a winner
<convivial> thank you guys and bye bye
<jrib> Odra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Rosetta
<jrib> Odra: if you just want to send the translations upstream, I think that should be sufficient
<sharperguy> Hey. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 and I have no sound in WINE. What could be the reason for this? I tried the test sound in winecfg and get nothig
<dlentz> sharperguy, are you running 64-bit?
<sharperguy> dlentz, nope
<theadmin> sharperguy: Try running your wine app with "padsp wine /path/to/your/file.exe"
<theadmin> sharperguy: When padsp is installed.
<dlentz> sharperguy, which wine audio driver did you select?
<moment> hey how do i end an ssh connection
<craigbass1976> moment, type exit
<moment> like i'm a client
<dlentz> theadmin, don't you need to select OSS driver for padsp to work?
<jrib> Odra: also, assuming you have the dependencies, poedit seems to have binaries available
<moment> thanks!
<sharperguy> dlentz, I didn't select one. It says "winealsa.drv" but theres no option it just tells me
<DanStamp> dlentz: That seems to have done something! ..let's see.
<theadmin> dlentz: I'm not sure... I don't think Wine lets you select any drivers.
<DanStamp> dlentz: Failed to run automake.  I guess same again then.
<sharperguy> theadmin, that didnt seem to make a difference
<dlentz> DanStamp, are you getting the correct resolution on your via card?
<theadmin> sharperguy: Damn, okay then, not too sure... I'd dig deeper but am tired
<RedPanda> wb
<dlentz> i dislike Phonon, it's one  reason i use xfce over kde
<RedPanda> Sagrado xD
<bekks> KDE does not enforce the use of phonon without any alternatives.
<Odra> jrib: Like I said, there is no 1.5.3
<DanStamp> dlentz: Not right now.  It's been an ongoing battle to get it working.  I'll link you to the post i made on the forums rather than spam up the chat with the story so far.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277600#post12277600
<RedPanda> O.o
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I'm running ubuntu 12.10 and I get this annoying bug in which the applications I open, are missing the toolbars [File, Edit,..., About], I tried changing to jwm, gnome classic, nothing helps.
<sharperguy> Well nobody else knows about sound in WINE?
<Odra> sharperguy: I don't think drinks make sounds.
<theadmin> the_dudez0r: In Unity, the menu bars are located on the top panel (very top of the screen, hover there to see them)
<escott> the_dudez0r, probably a buggy unity-menu plugin
<Boreeas> Is there a simple way to add dbus bindings? Specifically, I want to map the multimedia keys to alsa commands
<theadmin> the_dudez0r: If you want to change this behaviour to a traditional one, run: sudo apt-get remove appmenu-{qt,gtk} firefox-globalmenu
<dlentz> DanStamp, i would try forcing the vesa driver, should be good enough for standard resolutions, openchrome 2d acceleration with EXA is really experimental still and isn't even in the mainline kernel yet: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0NTQ
<kyubotsu> sharperguy: #winehq might have answers
<Boreeas> sharperguy: What is your problem again?
<Odra> I swear if I have to install anything besides boost to get this stupid thing working I will leave my stopwatch untranslated >:U
<sharperguy> I just wanted to write some music and now I have to mess about with pulseaudio for the billionth time. I dont see why they wrote this thing
<wN> sharperguy: i think wine has their own irc channel #winehq
<escott> Boreeas, alsa doesnt listen to pulse so you would have to write your own dbus client
<Boreeas> Oh great
<sharperguy> Boreeas, I just installed wine in kubuntu and i get no sound
<Boreeas> sharperguy: Which wine version? 1.4 has problems with pulseaudio
<WhereIsMySpoon> Boreeas: gogo write dat client
<theadmin> Odra: Would you please tell what you're trying to compile? There may be prebuilt Ubuntu packages. Search for "application name ppa" on Google
<sharperguy> Boreeas, ok its 1.4 but surely I should just use whichever comes in the repo?
<the_dudez0r> theadmin, such a boss, thanks mate.
<Odra> theadmin: Poedit. A po file editor. For translating GNU i18n gettext etc
<theadmin> sharperguy: In Kubuntu it's an easy fix :) You can remove Pulseaudio. KDE, luckily, doesn't need the damned thing.
<theadmin> Odra: Okay, sec
<sharperguy> I feel weird about gutting out my system
<Boreeas> sharperguy: 1.5 is slightly less stable, but I didn't have any problems with it. And it fixed the pulse issue for me
<theadmin> Odra: Which version are you trying to find?
<sharperguy> Boreeas, well how do I even upgrade?
<Odra> 1.5.3
<sharperguy> !wine1.5
<Boreeas> sharperguy: Add the wine-beta repo, and then apt-get update && apt-get install wine1.5
<craigbass1976> escott, I unplugged the headphones, rebooted, and all is well.  What got restarted that I could have just done with an /etc/init.d/something restart?
<sharperguy> ah i see thanks
<Boreeas> sharperguy: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<escott> craigbass1976, no idea
<Boreeas> If you prefer command line, it's all the way at the bottom
<DanStamp> dlentz: I've actually tried the vesa driver in 10.04, using the same values for resolution and refresh rates that its previous users were using on the knoppix 2.4 via drivers, but that just left with a blank screen like most my other efforts
<escott> craigbass1976, and you shoudl use service X not /etc/init.d/X
<Boreeas> If that doesn't fix it, reinstall pulseaudio if you didn't already. Else, remove pulseaudio. :P
<theadmin> Odra: That's in the repos, so run "sudo apt-get build-dep poedit" before compiling, that will fish out the dependencies
<TJ-> DanStamp: Does the device have an ethernet port or wireless network so you can connect via SSH when it goes black?
<craigbass1976> Or anyone else for that matter.  If I have headphones plugged into my computer (I pasted the intel audio line from lspci a bit ago) I can't get seem to audio out of my speakers without unplugging the headphones and rebooting
<Odra> theadmin: Like I said it doesn't work D:<
<theadmin> Odra: Oh >.< Sorry, wasn't really listening, the channel is being too active
<Odra> It won't install boost, which the 1.5.3 version needs, only the .1.4.6 is in the repos
<sharperguy> Wait does kubuntu not have the app store like GNOME does?
<DanStamp> TJ: It does have an ethernet port, but i haven't tried connecting to it via SSH.  I've been plugging in an external hard drive.
<Odra> BLUARGAHRGAURG
<Odra> I give up.
<theadmin> Odra: sudo apt-get install libboost-dev?
<mancha> hello fellow linux folks. how's unity (bleah) teating you all?
<OerHeks> sharperguy, no paid apps and stuff
<theadmin> sharperguy: It does, called "Muon"?
<guntbert> !ot | mancha
<ubottu> mancha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sharperguy> Muon is just like synaptic
<theadmin> sharperguy: If you want the one from the GTK versions of Ubuntu, you can sudo apt-get install software-center
<TJ-> DanStamp: My suggestion is so you can easily grab the log-files to see what the precise error is. (/var/log/kern.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors)
<escott> Odra, there is usually a reason they dont ship the newest version. either it hasnt been tested or it requires libraries that havent been tested
<theadmin> sharperguy: Kubuntu is a GTK-free environment by default so it makes sense why they didn't include that
<sharperguy> It doesn't have all the stuff the software centre has. I'm kinda surprised about that
<dlentz> DanStamp, i would try to get an xorg log from a failed X session where you tried to use vesa
<sharperguy> But no front end to it. Can I use the ubuntu music store with amarok?
<Odra> escott: But localization is the last thing I want to implement before shipping my app to ubuntu software center D:}
<craigbass1976> escott, I used to when I used fedora, then when I came to ubuntu I got in the habit again of init.d.  I'm had a problem with "make up my mind why dontcha" but I'll probably start using service again at some point.  Is there some advantage to it?  Sometimes if I can't remember exactly what the daemon's name is, I can use tab completion with init.d.  Does that work with service?
<dlentz> DanStamp, do you know what the res should be?
<theadmin> sharperguy: Probably not.
<escott> craigbass1976, it sanitizes the environment
<sharperguy> They might want to add that...
<theadmin> sharperguy: Well... Canonical decided to drop Kubuntu support (it's still community-supported, but all that non-free stuff that is included in Ubuntu won't be in Kubuntu by default)
<DanStamp> Unfortunately not really.  This was the xorg.conf that was on the machine when I got it. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/XF86Config-4
<DanStamp> And it ran with that..
<DanStamp> so i assume one of the resolutions listed there is right?
<sharperguy> theadmin, oh thats a shame since KDE is way better than GNOME now
<romain_> Do you know a way to download a youtube video using a direct link to use wget (keepvid.com links are not working with a simple wget)
<romain_> ?
<theadmin> sharperguy: I agree, but you can install all those apps, the software store is called "software-center", the music player that comes by default is Banshee I think
<theadmin> romain_: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl && youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0
<sharperguy> theadmin, yeah i know that. I don't really need it that badly it just seems strange they'd leave out all their money making services like the app store, ubuntu one and the music store etc just because i use a different DE
<theadmin> romain_: Err, take the link in quotes
<bjensen> why is it whenever I restart the folder I created in /var/run disappears?
<theadmin> bjensen: Uh, because /var/run is a separate filesystem? A virtual one?
<theadmin> bjensen: You're not supposed to create stuff there
<TJ-> DanStamp: Can you pull the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/kern.log off it?
<Odra> :|
<Odra> It won't open.
<dlentz> DanStamp, looks like it should be 1024x768 and ves should do that easy unless you're really limited on video RAM
<bjensen> theadmin: well Im running mysql as the mysql user, it doesn't have access to create the pid file in /var/run..so I created a /var/run/mysqld and gave it chown mysql:mysql /usr/run/mysqld
<Odra> It's in the dash home thing. But it won't open.
 * Odra flips table
<bekks> theadmin: Basically, you can create stuff in there - but the contents are volatile.
<romain_> theadmin: ok, I'll try, but do I get a direct link using youtube-dl
<theadmin> bekks: I know that... I said you're not supposed to, not you can't
<bekks> :D
<theadmin> romain_: youtube-dl does the actual download
<theadmin> romain_: Just give it the link and it downloads the video
<romain_> theadmin: Yeah that's what i thought
<sharperguy> oh man wine1.5 is a massive download i guess i wont get any work done tonight :(
<bjensen> theadmin: well what would you suggest I do then?
<DanStamp> dletz: its set to 64M in the bios. But its all onboard propietry so..
<dlentz> youtube-dl is broken in precise
<mgodzilla> how would i get my video card properties in lxde?
<gordonjcp> dlentz: is it?
<theadmin> dlentz: Just found that out myself
<mgodzilla> i guess i could boot back into unity...but i
<mgodzilla> 'd like the learn the lxwd way :)
<romain_> ok fyi youtube-dl -g [youtube url] display a direct link
<dlentz> bug 1060813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1060813 in youtube-dl (Ubuntu) "[SRU, precise] Current version (2012.02.27) doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1060813
<theadmin> dlentz: Well, Google are hamsters so they're trying to get rid of all the youtube downloaders around
<dlentz> mgodzilla, what kind of video card properties?
<mgodzilla> dlentz, like if it sees a generic card or a specific model.
<bjensen> theadmin: would you rather have mysqld run as root so it will have the right write permissions on /var/run?
<gordonjcp> bjensen: mysqld doesn't need to be run as root, don't be silly
<theadmin> bjensen: iirc it's supposed to start as root and then setuid mysql
<theadmin> But I'm not too sure
<gordonjcp> bjensen: how did you install mysql?
<sharperguy> ok note to self, dont enable netbook mode in KDE again
<bjensen> gordonjcp: using aptitude install mysqld
<theadmin> sharperguy: :P
<gordonjcp> bjensen: on Precise?
<OerHeks> be carefull with aptitude
<bjensen> gordonjcp: 8.04 lts
<dlentz> mgodzilla, "lspci -vv" command should do it
<gordonjcp> bjensen: oh, time to update
<mgodzilla> thanks, dlentz
<dlentz> sure
<bjensen> gordonjcp: yep, I know. Just need to keep things running smoothly till then
<gordonjcp> bjensen: you've got six months of support left
<Westz> okay, so i realized what was happening with the whole thing earlier... the rtl8178 is my USB wifi adapter.
<bjensen> gordonjcp: (ordering a new dell server etc)
<gordonjcp> bjensen: try removing and reinstalling with apt-get
<Westz> which didn't have any problems with it
<gordonjcp> aptitude is one of the special little people
<Westz> bobweaver still here?
<vij> hi
<dlentz> i never cared for aptitude, that thing is too "smart" for its own good
<luist> where can i find qt 4.7 for ubuntu 10.04, anyone?
<sharperguy> theadmin, since you use KDE, have you ever had a big with the system tray exanding way more than it should and taking over the whole panel so i cant see the task manager or clock?
<theadmin> sharperguy: Maybe it's hungry? Did you try feeding it? :P Other than that nope, I haven't, weird issue
<unperson> Anyone have a clue why empathy (in 12.04.1) is spell checking according to British rules even though in my language settings English (United States) is at the top of the list of preferences?
<mashbro> Ubuntu stopped shipping free disks, huh?
<sharperguy> theadmin, hmm ok
<Odra> Is there something I have to do after make install to run something?
<dlentz> mashbro, i think ubuntu is moving away fro CD size restriction anyway
<unperson> Odra, You mean besides running the executable itself?
<Odra> Yes.
<thufir_> after installing ubuntu server, I installed ubuntu-extras, but am still getting mp3 playback errors:  https://gist.github.com/3841172   are the codes installed?
<Odra> It crashes.
<Odra> Oh great.
<unperson> Odra, Usually not.  Of course there can always be exceptions.
<Odra> I give up!
<unperson> Odra, What are you trying to install?
<Odra> I am going to write the translation in a text editor like I should have been doing two hours ago
<Odra> Stupid broken front ends that won't work
<guntbert> Odra: sounds like the sensible thing to do :)
<unperson> Odra, :-/  Annoying.  I assume you already checked for .debs and PPAs and such?
<Odra> unperson: THere is the version of poedit that doesn't work and the ones that won't work.
<the_dudez0r> I just removed qjackctl and pulseaudio, is that ok? I mean if I ain't using them explicitly in any way, will I be fine?
<unperson> Odra, I'll take that as a yes.
<gordonjcp> the_dudez0r: fine if you don't want sound
<john_doe_jr> when I installed 12.04 desktop in vmware …it has very small font and I can barely see it…any ideas why?
<moment> is there any way to easily transfer a batch of files over ssh?
<moment> like i have a local apache server i work with and sometimes i want to push all changes
<moment> to a remote server
<the_dudez0r> gordonjcp, I still get sound. I didn't remove alsa
<gordonjcp> moment: I use git for that
<moment> okay i'll look into that thanks
<gordonjcp> moment: if you are not already using source control for your web dev, stop what you are doing *right now* and get it set up
<unperson> Okay, apparently empathy spell checking for a British dialect is a known bug that has existed for more than a year.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/445863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445863 in empathy (Ubuntu Lucid) "Spell checking doesn't allow US English words when using "English" language" [Low,Triaged]
<gordonjcp> moment: source control *will* save your backside
<gordonjcp> moment: I cannot make this point too strongly
<crazydip> source control is one of those things that once you get used to it, you wonder how insane it was when you did not have it
<gordonjcp> crazydip: yup
<gordonjcp> crazydip: and when it saves your backside...
<unperson> moment, rsync may solve your problem.  version control (git, mercurial, bazaar, etc.) is a more robust solution (but more involved).
<Odra> Actually
<gordonjcp> moment: depending on what you're doing, you might want to look at fabric for automating deployments
<Odra> Localization sounds a lot of trouble.
<gordonjcp> Odra: it can be
<luist> where can i find qt 4.7 for ubuntu 10.04, anyone? :T
<Odra> I mean it's the second time I try to translate my project and I still wasn't able to.
<Odra> Maybe it's not worth it.
<gordonjcp> moment: I like to have as close as possible to a clone of my server set up on my local machine, so scripty things can work (like Django), and then keep stuff in git and deploy with fabric
<Odra> I thought I just had to write msgid / msgstr and be happy. But noooo. :C
<gordonjcp> Odra: you do need to put a bit of work in at the development stage, to use the l18n framework
<Toph2> could someone please direct me to a channel for computer building and compatibility with Linux
<Odra> gordonjcp: The whole project uses getstring / getpluralstring for gettext support
<Odra> And it's that big of a project to begin with.
<kyubotsu> Toph2: try ##hardware, although am not sure if that's it
<Toph2> ok,, thanks
<kyubotsu> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kyubotsu> also, that .. some extra info
<DanStamp> Well that certainly didn't work.. what's the easiest way to get to an interface that would allow me to edit xorg.conf without a visual interface?
<thufir_> after installing ubuntu server, I installed ubuntu-extras, but am still getting mp3 playback errors:  https://gist.github.com/3841172   are the codes installed?
<TJ-> DanStamp: ssh over the network. It's the standard way of testing/fixing X problems when the screen is inoperable
<unperson> Well shoot, looks like the workaround given in the bug report doesn't work on 12.04.  So they didn't fix the bug but they "fixed" the workaround.
<thufir_> pardon, I actually see that vlc plays mp3's fine, while gnome-mplayer gives:  https://gist.github.com/3841172   so it's not codecs or drivers.
<Scunizi> thufir_: perhaps you need ubuntu-restricted-extras or just lame (mp3 decoder)
<thufir_> Scunizi: I have extras, and vlc plays fine.  so why not mplayer?  I'll install lame, but why?
<DanStamp> so is it just a case of connecting an SSH program to the ip of the machine?
<DanStamp> or do you need to enable anything on the machne first?
<TJ-> DanStamp: The PC needs to have had "openssh-server" package installed, but after that, yes, you just do "ssh <user>@<IP-or-hostname>"
<DanStamp> Oh okay. so i'll have to somehow enable that first.
<TJ-> DanStamp: And if you need to install that, when the machine boots hold down Ctrl (or Shift) - can't remember which one for older Ubuntu now - which gets you the boot menu, then choose recovery. That'll boot you to a text recovery console where you can drop to a networking shell as root and do "apt-get install openssh-server" (assuming the machine has an IP address at that point)
<tryingUbuntu> Forcast information cannot  be fetched.  Connection cannot be established...   aaaaa  Im connected now.  anyone else have this problem and is there a solution..
<xibalba> $5.25/gallon for gas in San Diego
<DanStamp> TJ: okay thanks, Do I need to configure it at all or just install it?
<TimR_> xibalba: Seems cheap
<xibalba> you must be european
<TimR_> Indeed :)
<neweruser123> hall0o
<TJ-> DanStamp: It'll configure itself when you install it, and start itself. Once its installed reboot as normal let the PC have the GUI glitch, then SSH in and look at those log-files
<neweruser123> anyone halp meh
<moment> isn't www-data supposed to own /var/www ?
<moment> or something
<neweruser123> hi nee halp wel teh som boady halp meh
<john_doe_jr> What does the following command do? sudo dpkg -i libsimias*deb
<xibalba> TimR, yeah your prices are high because you're paying for socialism
<neweruser123> hi well the somboady  halp me
<guntbert> !ot | xibalba
<ubottu> xibalba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mathfreak> hello neweruser123, what's up?
<xibalba> oh please, one line...
<neweruser123> i am use kubuntu
<TimR> We pay around 12 DKK/litre in Denmark (roughly $8/gallon)
<neweruser123> i want to change to ubuntu
<xibalba> !ot TimR
<john_doe_jr> anybody help me with my question?
<bekks> We pay around 1.75€ per litre. </ot>
<TimR> It is indeed, innit
<john_doe_jr> What does the following command do? sudo dpkg -i libsimias*deb
<neweruser123> teh sumboody
<mathfreak> neweruser123: you mean you want to switch to the GNOME desktop?
<neweruser123> no mathgreak i want to change to ubuntu 100%
<bekks> john_doe_jr: It installs all files found (named libsimias*deb) in the current directory.
<neweruser123> muon software centaar is rubbish
<TimR> xibalba: Let's continue in the offtopic channel shall we?
<john_doe_jr> bekks: is the * in the command just a wildcard?
<mathfreak> neweruser123: the *buntus are mostly all the same. It's mostly just the desktop environments that are different
<crazydip> john_doe_jr: it  installs all the deb files that begin with libsimias and end with deb (hence deb files) - do note, you probably should not be doing this
<bekks> john_doe_jr: A wildcard in the filenames, yes.
<crazydip> john_doe_jr: you should use apt-get or ubuntu software center to install
<neweruser123> but i want ubuntu softwera senter
<mathfreak> neweruser123: you can use sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment for the "normal" ubuntu
<neweruser123> not muaon software centra
<bekks> john_doe_jr: it will find libsimias1.deb and libsimias_withaverylongname.deb too
<neweruser123> ok i will try that
<xibalba> TimR, no i dont have time.
<xibalba> but I'm sure you do! =P
<mathfreak> after everything installs, log out. On the login, be sure to select "GNOME environment" or something of the sort for the default desktop
<neweruser123> mathfreak:  how will i change back to kbuntu desktop later?
<mathfreak> neweruser123: on the login screen, there will be a menu that lets you pick which desktop you want
<neweruser123> ohhhokay
<neweruser123> i see now
<mathfreak> neweruser123: by default, it chooses the desktop environment you were last in.
<TimR> xibalba: Well, not really, but I do like a good discussion, good night though
<xibalba> take care
<jhonnyboy> hey all, when updating linux I'm receiving letters A, U on the left side of the updates. What do these mean?
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to build something…what is a build file?
<TimR> Will do
<neweruser123> ok thanks il try it
<mathfreak> neweruser123: ah, I forgot one thing. You might want to try....
<neweruser123> try what
<mathfreak> neweruser123: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop instead
<neweruser123> the one u said is completed
<mathfreak> neweruser123: I just noticed this package in the repos, so it might be a bit more "complete" than just gnome-desktop-environment
<DanStamp> Woo there's the SSH connected anyway. Thanks for that TJ.
<neweruser123> ok im doing that aswell then
<crazydip> jhonnyboy: you need to be more specific - you are using ubuntu? how are you updating?
<mathfreak> ok, cool.
<jhonnyboy> crazydip: ubuntu apt-get
<jhonnyboy> apt-get upgrade
<neweruser123> mathfreak:  how do i remove muon softwear and get ubuntu softawre center
<mathfreak> neweruser123: I believe the Ubuntu Software Center will be there under the GNome Desktop menu
<neweruser123> okook good
<TJ-> DanStamp: Which Ubuntu release is it now? 10.04?
<crazydip> jhonnyboy: please post what you are getting in pastebin
<neweruser123> how do i install all updates
<crazydip> !pastebin | jhonnyboy
<neweruser123> using konsole
<ubottu> jhonnyboy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> DanStamp: It's worth "sudo at-get install pastebinit" since from the PC you can easily paste log-files and other info without needing to copy/paste
<mathfreak> neweruser123: To remove muon, I think you can just use sudo apt-get remove muon
<TJ-> DanStamp: grrr, typo. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<neweruser123> mathfreak:  ok done
<mathfreak> neweruser123: I think you can use sudo apt-get upgrade to update all packages that have new versions available
<neweruser123> ok trying that
<neweruser123> is the Ubuntu VPS the same as Ubuntu OS
<neweruser123> how would i install java on a ubuntu VPS? i dont see any GUI/desktop
<mathfreak> I'm not sure about that. Sorry  :S
<moment> who is supposed to own the files/folders in /var/www ?
<neweruser123> oh
<DanStamp> thanks I'll try that.
<mathfreak> you can try sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre for Java, I think.
<crazydip> neweruser123: vps = virtual private server - it's not a release of ubuntu.... on your vps you probably have either stock or a slightly modified version of ubuntu server
<neweruser123> crazydip:  when i bought it said which os i want i clicked ubuntu
<crazydip> moment: that depends on what you want
<crazydip> moment: maybe you want to ask: "if apache is using /var/www who should be the owner of that folder"
<crazydip> moment: you have to give more detail what you are trying to do
<bekks> !list > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<theseb> help! When I set # desktops to 1 in gconf-editor I now have a COLUMN of desktops instead of the previous 2x2!?!?!?
<jrib> theseb: so don't do that?
<theseb> jrib: i want 1x1...please..how get that!?!?
<ActionParsnip> theseb: use ccsm to set desktop size, under general options
<theseb> jrib: virtual desktops are annoying for me cuz I alwasy accidentally put apps in neighboring desktop
<crazydip> theseb: what option are you chanign in gconf?
<theseb> crazydip: let me check..one min
<crazydip> ActionParsnip: from what i know, ubuntu devs frown upon suggestin ccms to non-advanced users cause it's easy to break stuff
<theseb> crazydip: apps=>metacity=>general=>num-desktops
<theseb> crazydip: i mean =>num_workspaces
<theseb> crazydip: should setting that to 1 be enough?
<tuxwizard> hi :)
<Bubba> Anyone here do some black hat or cracking?
<crazydip> theseb: wait, why are you using metacity? what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DanStamp> Oh and TJ you asked earlier which version of the OS I was using. I'm currently in 8.04 as that was the last to have an official release of the card drivers.
<rump> can i install just a couple packages from 12.04 from 10.04? or is it an all or nothing sort of thing?  i just want the updated php/apc/nginx/mysql/etc.  (server)
<crazydip> rump: see backports
<theseb> crazydip: 12.04....some random web page i found for 12.04 said to change that
<Bubba> Is that a no?
<theseb> crazydip: is that bad?
<jrib> rump: if you want new software, why not just upgrade to 12.04?
<rump> crazydip: ty
<theseb> Bubba: what are you trying to do?
<crazydip> theseb: why would to go back to metacity?
<theseb> crazydip: no idea...i don't know what metacity is
<Bubba> Did you see my first question?
<rump> jrib: i just tried and it ended in error and everything halted and it was really ugly... just restored from backup
<theseb> Bubba: no
<jrib> !ot | Bubba
<ubottu> Bubba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rump> jrib: like 2 hrs down time
<jrib> rump: I see...
<FireStorms> Is there any software like Subversion (svn) that'll enable you to mange the same project in different development phases e.g., testing, production. I like the look of subversion. but I work solo so I don't need all those extra feature so if I can cut the learning curve of SVN by learning something less complicated that'd be good.
<Bubba> jrib: what?
<crazydip> theseb: wait wait, you changed your window manager to metacity and you don't know why? did compiz not work for you?
<TJ-> DanStamp: OK... I asked because of "pastebinit" there is a version of that in 8.04, but it is pretty basic so you may need to do "man pastebinit" to check out how best to use it. I think in older versions to paste a file you had to do "cat </path/to/file> | pastebinit" - later versions let you do "pastebinit </path/to/file>"
<crazydip> theseb: are you using unity or unity2d?
<jrib> Bubba: this channel is for ubuntu support, not "black hat" or "cracking"
<TJ-> FireStorms: "git"
<crazydip> theseb: or something else?
<theseb> crazydip: unity3d
<Bubba> jrib: my bad
<DanStamp> TJ: Thanks. Working on that right now.
<theseb> crazydip: or 3d....i presume from your comment that metacity is a window manager...ok sorry...
<crazydip> FireStorms: don't use svn, please not svn.... check out bzr (bazaar - it's what ubuntu devs use) or git (what linux kernel uses)
<Bubba> Ok then. I recently downloaded this ubuntu. Convince me on why I should stick to this and not any other OS.
<jrib> Bubba: use whatever works for you
<TJ-> Bubba: Convince yourself... try to break it!
<Bubba> TJ: I honestly downloaded it because it is the easiest to overwrite..
<TJ-> Bubba: Anything is easy to overwrite with 'dd'
<FireStorms> Thanks for suggestions guys, I'll take a peel at Git
<theseb> crazydip: so you can't tweak unity with gconf-editor? you need myunity or cccm?
<Bubba> TJ: Isnt dd the low-level unix?
<DanStamp> TJ: okay, here's the logs as of right now, http://pastebin.com/P7DwHKiH and http://pastebin.com/H8M8Jt2B
<jrib> theseb: the settings are probably in dconf/gsettings now though you'd still have to know where.  gconf/dconf/gsettings were never meant to be manipulated directly by the user
<unperson> FireStorms, You might also check out mercurial or even the graphical front end tortoisehg
<crazydip> theseb: if you're using metacity that means you probably are using unity2d in which case from what i know there is some idiotic block that requires a minimum of 2x2 (an even number) of virtual desktops/spaces
<TJ-> DanStamp: yummy.... data!
<DanStamp> TJ: haha yeah. Heckloads of it.  No screens found doesn't look particularly great.
<FireStorms> unperson, I've herard of them both I'll take a look thank you :)
<crazydip> theseb: but i could be wrong - i never used unity2d so it's just what i heard :)
<erictr1ck> so i just noticed that when logging in i have the opting of choosing gnome and kde desktops. i certainly did not go out of my way to install these so what are the possible ways they were installed? also, how can i get rid of them?
<unperson> FireStorms, Sure.  I learned mercurial as a complete version control n00b and it was pretty easy for the most part.
<DanStamp> TJ: There could be an error in the xorg.conf too so I'll check that over too.
<rump> crazydip: unfortunately doesn't have any of those packages heh
<unperson> FireStorms, Overall, I think that git, bazaar (bzr), and mercurial (hg) are pretty similar, so it doesn't make *that* much difference.
<tfitts> in ubuntu server my time is an hour slow even though it seems like my time zone is right (MST) and I just ran ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com.  Any idea why this would be?
<crazydip> FireStorms: one other thing: bzr has a killer gui and tends to be easier to use that git (which has a much lower quality gui)
<TJ-> DanStamp: I'll take some time reading the kernel.log line-by-line so I get a feel for the hardware... might be a few minutes staying quiet
<ActionParsnip> crazydip: works for basic stuff
<unperson> FireStorms, As far as I could tell, it seemed to be bzr > hg > git in terms of user-friendliness and the opposite ordering in terms of power and efficiency.  But I think if you're not an extreme power user the difference is probably not huge.
<gordonjcp> crazydip: why would you want a GUI for a source control system?
<DanStamp> Thanks a lot TJ, I really apreciate it as this thing's been causing me trouble for a long time.  if you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer.
<gordonjcp> crazydip: I mean, how would you represent that in a GUI?
<unperson> crazydip, Any idea of the relative usership of each?  My impression is the bzr community is by far the smallest, but that may not be true at all.
<theseb> crazydip: I fixed problem easily with ccsm! now i'm a ccsm fan...THANKS!
<crazydip> theseb: awesome!
<ActionParsnip> theseb: simple times, use it as little as you can
<zykes-> how can I tcpdump and show VLAN tags?
<theseb> ActionParsnip: actually now i'm tempted to press all buttons in ccsm and see what happens
<theseb> ActionParsnip: everybody says you can hose your desktop if you do that
<unperson> gordonjcp, GUIs do sometimes have the merit of it being easier to discover new functions.
<crazydip> gordonjcp: gui is really nice for example when looking at the log/history - i love bzr-explorer but don't like any git gui
<unperson> gordonjcp, OTOH, they're always lacking in features versus the cmd line in these things.
<TJ-> DanStamp: Whilst I read, can you pastebin this: "lspci -nn >/tmp/hardware.log; lsusb >>/tmp/hardware.log; cat /tmp/hardware.log | pastebinit"
<unperson> gordonjcp, But I found it was a good way to get others hooked.
<ActionParsnip> theseb: your call, its not advised to use it really
<ActionParsnip> theseb: you could ask in #compiz
<gordonjcp> crazydip: how does that work?
<unperson> gordonjcp, In my case I was getting non-programmers to use it for collaboration on documents (in LaTeX).
<theseb> ActionParsnip: well then how else do you turn on cool features like rotation cubes and crap like that?!
<theseb> :)
<FireStorms> I went with Git purely on the basis that Netbans has a plugin - that's always a good sign :D
<ActionParsnip> theseb: I personally don't bother with all that junk
<crazydip> theseb: officially you shouldn't but of course you can do whatever you want (i use ccsm heavily)
<theseb> ActionParsnip: to be honest....if i had more than i workspace i would imagine you'd "forget" about all the apps you had lying around
<DanStamp> TJ thing, just let me finish restarting it.
<ActionParsnip> theseb: I use about 5 apps so I'm all good :)
<crazydip> gordonjcp: i'm not sure what your question is - if you wan't to see it (and you use bzr) just install bzr-explorer - for git it's git-cola but i don't think it's that great so not sure if i'll use it
<theseb> ActionParsnip: yea and i just move between them with Alt-Tab
<theseb> ActionParsnip: what's not to love about that? simple and works
<gordonjcp> crazydip: well, I don't know how you'd have a GUI for version control
<gordonjcp> crazydip: it just kind of doesn't make sense to me
<ActionParsnip> theseb: true Alt+Tab is great
<unperson> gordonjcp, I don't use git, but doesn't it have some facility for displaying the relationship of commits in a repository graphically?
<unperson> (even the hg command line does this in ascii art)
<gordonjcp> unperson: does it?
<crazydip> gordonjcp: makes sense to me, if its a good gui :) for what i need out of bzr, bzr-explorer has me covered
<cimo> s'il vous plait j'ai développé une application par Qt Creator mais la résulta n'affiche pas en terminal
<gordonjcp> !fr | cimo
<ubottu> cimo: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cimo> s'il vous plait j'ai développé une application par Qt Creator mais la résulta n'affiche pas en terminal
<crazydip> cimo: #ubuntu-fr s'il vous plait!
<DanStamp> TJ: It came up with the error SPCI not found. But here's what it got otherwise.
<DanStamp> http://pastebin.com/0qyYujE8
<gordonjcp> crazydip: ouais, vous obtiendrez plus de aide dans #ubuntu-fr
<gordonjcp> crazydip: tha mi duillich
<gordonjcp> cimo: ouais, vous obtiendrez plus de aide dans #ubuntu-fr
<jta_afk> hi peeps!
<ohzie> Is there a way to get unity to not group up my windows in alt+tab? If I'm asking the incorrect question, but you can tell from the context of my question what I *should* be asking, please let me know.
<jta> hey, what's the name of movement where people go to a hotel or some type of room and bring sleeping bags and do like hackathons or coding marathons???
<jta> it's got a specific name and I know Ubuntu people have been involved in them...
<cimo> please I developed an application for Qt Creator but the result does not display in terminal
<crazydip> gordonjcp: in case you're interested, bzr for git users (i'm reading up on git for bzr users): http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/survival/bzr-for-git-users.html
<erictr1ck> im not sure how or when, but kde plasma workspace got installed on my machine. how do i remove it?
<dr_willis> cimo:  thats rather 'broad' and 'vague'
<unsobill> hey guys - how can i have wallpaper changing on second monitor in dual screen setup ?
<Amzul> hi, i have download ubuntu server image for my virtual box. what is the login user and password? i tried ubuntu with no password and ubuntu with ubuntu password but both ar incorrect.
<Amzul> are*
<dr_willis> unsobill:  one wide desktop? or 2 seperate X sessions?
<jrib> Amzul: what did you download exactly?
<unsobill> yea its wide desktop with 2 screens
<unsobill> 2 x sessions would eat my ram/cpu no ?
<Amzul> ubuntu-12.04-server-i386.vdi ubuntu server 12
<jrib> Amzul: from where?
<Benxyzzy> Often, I will open my laptop and the unlock screen dialog (where I enter my password) will fail to appear. So far the best solution I've found is to forcibly restart X (ALT+SysRq+K) and log in again. This kills all my GUI programs (i.e. all my programs), which I then have to reopen and deal with any lost data. Does anyone have a way that I can force the screen unlock dialog to appear without killing everything?
<dr_willis> unsobill:  I think you have to do some fancy scripting and make some really wide wallpapers. :) i dident even think unity/compiz had seperate wallpapers per monitor features
<Amzul> http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu-server/
<unsobill> oh well then
<TJ-> DanStamp: Hmmm, no "lspci" ... try that part again, it maybe you mis-copied. "lspci " stands for LiSt Peripheral Component Interconnect devices
<unsobill> as long as it doesnt crash anymore im okay lol
<DanStamp> Alright TJ: I fixed up a typo in the xorg.conf and that's removed the fatal screen error.  Still seeing absolutely nothing but http://pastebin.com/HhF1NqTU is the update.
<dr_willis> Amzul:  you would have to check the docs for that image where it came from i think. its not an official ubuntu image as far as i know.
<jrib> Amzul: well on that page it lists username/password combinations.  Did you try them...?
<Amzul> sorry i didnt see it :(
<crazydip> ohzie: i'm not sure i'm not seeing an option to turn that off... it's also not a separate plugin but built into unity which is dumb so you probably can't replace it with another switcher unless you turn off unity - but i'm not sure
<jrib> Amzul: I'd recommend just grabbing the ubuntu server install iso and installing from there though.  I have no idea who creates those .vdi files you are using
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy, Is the computer going to sleep or hibernate with a lid close?
<cimo> <gordonjcp> oui merci bcp
<Amzul> dr_willis: is there an official image for VM?
<Amzul> jrib: yes its working thanks
<DanStamp> TJ: And you're right, sorry about that.  Here's the  lscpci report http://pastebin.com/tnjmn8hT
<crazydip> Amzul: no i don't think so - i always used ubuntu server iso - they do have specialized images for amazon ec2, etc. but not for virtualbox afaik
<jta> <goibhniu> unconference or barcamp maybe?  woohoo (s)he got it....it's the barcamp open space movement!
<jta> thanks to all that helped
<Benxyzzy> wilee-nilee: Not hibernating or sleeping, just locking screen. When I open it again I can only see my desktop wallpaper. I should be seeing a dialog on top where I can enter my password and it gives me all my open windows back. But sometimes I don't get that dialog.
<TJ-> DanStamp: Your latest Xorg.0..log looks promising - the chrome driver has kicked in at least.
<DanStamp> TJ: Yeah, I suspect it might actually be running, only the monitor could be out of range or something?
<DanStamp> TJ: Oh here we go. I found the default boot command the previous owner was using to boot into knoppix.  "Kernel /boot/linux24 root=/dev/hda1 quiet vga=794 noacpi noapm nodma noscsi frugal"  I don't know if that's useful, but the vga-794 line strikes me as a bit interesting.
<Nightpenguin> My headphones are only playing through the right ear.
<TJ-> DanStamp: We need to cross-check using Google, but it may-be that the X driver is being startved of resources because the VIA framebuffer driver is loading early in kernel start-up , and according to kern.log is claiming 16MB of video RAM and switching to a colour framebuffer
<wilee-nilee> Benxyzzy I suspect this is a computer model orientated problem, have you looked on the web with the distro you're running and the model, and the symptoms?
<sidney_> I'm using 10.04.4 when I click the top panel my both panels disappears.
<Nightpenguin> Can someone help me with these headphones on 12.04? They only play through the right side.
<wilee-nilee> Nightpenguin, There plugged in all the way, and you have looked in the sound preferences?
<TJ-> DanStamp: the framebuffer driver is "vt8623fb" ... you could try blacklisting it. It's a long time since I used 8.04 so you'll need to check where to blacklist it. If it is the same as recent versions, you should see some other blacklist files by doing "ls /etc/modprobe.d/"
<ffk27> nightpenguin, dit you check the sound preferences at balance?
<Nightpenguin> wilee-nilee: Yes, I've plugged/unplugged them multiple times, the balance is set in the middle.
<Nightpenguin> I tried setting it all the way right and all the way left but it seems that the left channel is just being ignored.
<Nightpenguin> If I use the test mode, I can hear the right side but not the left.
<DanStamp> TJ: There's a blacklist-framebuffer file in there, aye
<ffk27> maby its broken
<sidney_> Nightpenguin,  have you tried them in another device
<Nightpenguin> I have not, but they worked fine before I updated to 12.04 from 10.04
<wilee-nilee> Nightpenguin, open a terminal and type alsamixer and check there as well
<Nightpenguin> In addition, they no longer have an entry in the hardware list; but they play through.
<Nightpenguin> I checked alsamixer already.
<DanStamp> TJ: So just add "blacklist vt8623fb" to that?
<ffk27> nightpenguin maby this ppa will help https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+index?field.series_filter=precise
<TJ-> DanStamp: OK, this may not be it, but try this and reboot: "echo "blacklist vt8623fb" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/vt8623fb.conf"
<ffk27> install the package dkms-hda
<Nightpenguin> ffk27, wilee-nilee, sidney_: Er... never mind. The headphones seem to have broken. Sorry to bother everyone; I should have checked that first.
<TJ-> DanStamp: looks like we may be onto something - known bug #208137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208137 in module-init-tools (Ubuntu Jaunty) "Add vt8623fb to blacklisted framebuffer drivers" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208137
<DanStamp> Ooh..
<t432> i have to use ./program to start a software i just installed, i'd like to just type the name without "./" can i do that?
<szal> what software, and how did you install it?
<t432> szal: its called "matlab" and I used the software's default installed in method e.g. ./launcher
<t432> install*
<TJ-> t432: The enviroment PATH contains lists of directories that are searched, in order, to launch any program when you don't type the path to the binary explicitly. If you've installed something in your home directory, the system looks for and searches the ~/bin/ directory if it exists for your own executables.
<atrius> odd... my new install of ubuntu server isn't giving that nice chunk of info on login anymore
<LoOoD> anyone know why the installer would pause for 5+ minutes after getting the Packages.gz file?
<TJ-> atrius: MOTD? That is omitted if the system load is high at log-in time
<t432> software is installed in following dir : /usr/local/MATLAB/R2012a/bin$
<ffk27> set that in the path
<ffk27> or make a symlink
<t432> i tried creating a symlink to /usr/share/bin
<ffk27> use /usr/local/bin
<DanStamp> TJ: That is some DEFINITE progress.  As it loaded up a whole bunch of "£" signs appeared along the top of the screen, then it actually loaded a full screen graphic.  So it's currently sat on a Orange to Light orange background. But with no mouse cursor or login screen.
<atrius> TJ-: system load isn't high.. just the MOTD doesn't include that information
<t432> sudo ln -s matlab /usr/local/bin/matlab
<t432> ln: accessing `/usr/local/bin/matlab': Too many levels of symbolic links
<TJ-> DanStamp: WooHoo! OK, can you pastebin the current /var/log/Xorg.0.log , /var/log/kern.log , and /home/$USER/.xsession-errors   ?
<t432> ?
<TJ-> atrius: "sudo update-motd"
<crazydip> t432: sounds like /usr/local/bin/matlab is itself a symbolic link
<dr_willis> t432:  you are in the same dir as you are making a link to?
<t432> yes
<dr_willis> give full paths to both arguments
<wilee-nilee> LoOoD, Could be any number of things,  you want a guess?
<dr_willis> sounds like you are linking it to itself.
<dr_willis> t432:  or just make a script that cd's to the right dir, then runs the binary
<ffk27> ln -s /usr/local/mathlab/orsomthing /usr/local/bin/mathlab
<t432> got it
<atrius> TJ-: update-motd was missing
<atrius> werid
<TJ-> atrius: It would explain your symptoms though :p
<atrius> indeed
<crazydip> t432: you can also place your symlink in ~/bin/ which will be more proper in my opinion if you are trying to make it work just for you and not for multiple users
<atrius> lol
<DanStamp> Whoa, okay this is interesting! I've realised what it's doing. It's zoomed in on a TINY bit of the screen.  I'll grab a photo.
<Odra> How do I install brazilian support for ubuntu?
<TJ-> DanStamp: OK... how about this... your physical screen resolution is lower than the virtual screen the video chips create, so the video driver provides a panning option.
<DanStamp> TJ: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/P1070028.JPG That's the mouse cursor there.
<wilee-nilee> Odra, What is your definition of support?
<Odra> Great question.
<Odra> I have no idea.
<dr_willis> TJ-:  thats old skool. :) havent seen that in ages.
<TJ-> DanStamp: ahhh!
<Odra> Something make glibc work under LANG=pt_BR perhaps?
<MonkeyDust> Odra  ask in #ubuntu-br
<TJ-> dr_willis: You can configure panning with xrandr, its quite jazzy
<wilee-nilee> Odra, There is no OS support per-say I believe, is it language?
<dr_willis> That Pan on large displays was common ages ago when we had bigger virtual desktops then the physical monitor could show.
<TJ-> DanStamp: Let me see the latest Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> TJ-:  I couldent get it enabled last i tried on a netbook.    needed it for Wesnoth that dident like the 'short' res of the netbook.
<TJ-> dr_willis: I just found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Panning_viewport
<dr_willis> TJ-:  last time i saw it mentioned inhere.. it was enabled for a guy that thoughtit was some weird bug. ;)
<DanStamp> I suspect the horizontal resolution there is close to right.
<TJ-> dr_willis: I hit it once or twice on older hardware
<TJ-> DanStamp: show us the xorg.conf too
<TJ-> DanStamp: I don't think you're too far off having this licked
<DanStamp> sure.
<wilee-nilee> Odra, YOu might ask in #ubuntu-br there is Brazilian and Portuguese support there if needed.
<DanStamp> Yeah me too. disabling that driver was a BIG thing.
<TJ-> DanStamp: As I'm always repeating... the clues are always in the logs. But finding them and recognising them is another thing!
<crazydip> Odra: maybe these links will help: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/prefs-language.html
<DanStamp> Yeah definitely.  Whenever I'm in here I take notes on everything everyone tells me.  I'm pretty much new to linux so this is all really helpful stuff.
<Odra> crazydip: Thanks
<chris_99> anyone know what could cause this wifi de-auth http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262879/
<DanStamp> TJ: One xorg config. http://pastebin.com/W42JtBK4
<Daghdha> Is it possible to increase window norder width in Unity?
<DanStamp> Hopefully its just a silly mistake on my behalf somewhere now.
<Daghdha> If i want to resize it's a 1 pixel area i can hit, and i am on remote desktop. It is realy realy HARD
<the_dudez0r> hi, I removed pulseaudio and qjackctl and installed them back, but now the gnome applet that's automatically loaded and enables me to control volume and output devices is gone, and I can't change my output devices, how can I get it back?
<crazydip> Daghdha: change the theme
<KM0201> the_dudez0r: sudo apt-get pavucontrol ?   i don't know if that will let you get the gnome applet back, but it should let you set your devices, etc
<Aaronds> Hi, is it possible to run an executable without root permissions, while being logged in as root?
<crazydip> Daghdha: more specifically, change the window theme
<KM0201> Aaronds: logged in as root?
<ffk27> aaronds do su - another user
<escott> Aaronds, su -c /full/path/to/username username
<escott> Aaronds, su -c /full/path/to/command username
<Aaronds> ok cheers guys
<Error404NotFound> I tried to upgrade my oneiric vm to precise and i am stuck on: http://pastebin.ca/2240081 apt-get install -f gives same output, this is probably a openvz vm
<bekks> Error404NotFound: Well, which kernel version do you have in your vm?
<bekks> uname -a
<Error404NotFound> bekks: check pastebin, its there
<bekks> Thats a 2.6.18 -- no chance to proceed then.
<szal> 2.6.18 isn't Oneiric, that's Hardy or something
<bekks> WARNING: this version of the GNU libc requires kernel version
<bekks> 2.6.24 or later.
<bekks> No chance
<jordanm> openvz runs on the host's kernel, the .18 is probably RHEL 5 actually
<Error404NotFound> bekks: szal: its openvz, old openvz hosts supply that kernel unfortunately
<Error404NotFound> jordanm: true
<bekks> Error404NotFound: No chance then.
<jta> laters guys...nice checking in on you...
<crazydip> Error404NotFound bekks its possible but a ***HUGE*** (super emphasis) pain in the butt
<crazydip> i know i've done it
<crazydip> i've even dist-upgraded debian -> ubuntu years ago :D
<the_dudez0r> hi, I removed pulseaudio and qjackctl and installed them back, but now the gnome applet that's automatically loaded and enables me to control volume and output devices is gone, and I can't change my output devices, how can I get it back?
<natacado> any suggestions how to determine what's wrong when an network install over a serial console hangs, doesn't display anything, but continues functioning if you press enter? (trying to get a completely-automated install working for a cluster)
<TJ-> DanStamp: Did you pastebin the most recent Xorg.0.log? As an aside, I'm reading that you can simply use the standard VESA VGA driver with that chipset. Which would allow you to install 12.04 on it in theory. As long as that vt8623fb is blacklisted.
<MonkeyDust> natacado  that line sounds frustrated and upset, rephrase and start from the beginning, what brings you here
<DanStamp> I tried installing 12.04 on it but it was REALLY slow.
<seledec> hola alguien me puede ayudar configurar el wifi no me lo detecta ubuntu
<escott> !es | seledec
<ubottu> seledec: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<crazydip> Error404NotFound: it's extremely volatile and there is no "how-to" because every system is a little different... if you go through with it, you'll be doing a lot of force installing and removing of packages
<DanStamp> also with it not supporting PAE i had to install 10 and then upgrade.  That said though, I'd love to upgrade to 10, and use the openchrome driver or the vesa driver if those work..
<szal> MonkeyDust: huh?
<Error404NotFound> crazydip: hmmm, i was thinking to shift hosts anyway :P
<natacado> MonkeyDust: I'm installing 12.04 to a cluster of machines via network installer. I monitor it via IPMI/serial over lan. It works great, except at 31% through the installer progress it just… hangs. I press enter on the serial console, it continues running to completion.
<DanStamp> oh and sorry i thought you wanted xorg.conf which i did link.
<DanStamp> i'll grab the log.
<escott> natacado, some installation packages require you to agree to a license. might it be that
<TJ-> DanStamp: Well, firstly, you wouldn't install Ubuntu unity, you'd put something like Lubuntu on there which uses the lightweight GUI LXDE
<crazydip> Error404NotFound: good idea :)
<natacado> escott: I thought about that… I don't think that's the case because that would normally bring up a dialog to accept it (i still have the alternative-installer UI over serial - in this case it's just a stuck progress bar)
<TJ-> DanStamp: actually, it seems even Lubuntu stopped at 10.04 with support for the Via chipset/CPU
<DanStamp> Oh heh.
<natacado> very small excerpt from the install log showing a long delay (where i investigated on physical console before giving up and hitting enter on serial console): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262897/
<DanStamp> Well lubuntu 10.04 would be fine.
<DanStamp> I really don't need a super-uptodate operating system on it.
<DanStamp> Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/93nkwv4q
<ActionParsnip> DanStamp: its more about getting security updates and so forth
<DanStamp> Ah okay.
<wilee-nilee> DanStamp, If it is a pae kernel problem with 12.04 you can do a mini cd netinstal.
<TJ-> DanStamp: If you consider using 10.04, this link will help you get the minimal Lubuntu 10.04  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Downloading
<Sokel> best command ever: echo -e "I\v\t\ts\v\tu\v\tc\v\tk\v\t\tc\v\to\v\tc\v\tk\v\t"'!'
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: The device has a Via CPU that isn't supported by the kernel in Ubuntu beyond 10.04
<TJ-> DanStamp: Looking at the log now
<DanStamp> Yeah. Interesting stuff happens at @350
<DanStamp> at line 350.
<Sokel> echo -e "I\v\t\ts\v\tu\v\tc\v\tk\v\t\tc\v\to\v\tc\v\tk\v\t"'!'
<MonkeyDust> Sokel  wrong channel
<bkerensa> Sokel: cut it out now
<Sokel> QQ BRO
<bkerensa> !guidelines > Sokel
<ubottu> Sokel, please see my private message
<TJ-> DanStamp: Very interesting - the H/Vsync settings are NOT whats in the conf!
<Sokel> All I hear is qq
<DanStamp> Indeed!
<atrius> huh... motd updates still aren't working
<DanStamp> Same with the hsync.
<brightsparks> I have ubuntu 8.04 on a hard drive. I think it's file system 3?? I have the option to automatically update it but I'm puzzled how the file system will be affected? Don't I have to manually format the drive or something. So what happens if I automatically update to say 10.04?
<dr_willis> brightsparks:  it will stay with ext3
<MonkeyDust> brightsparks  8.04 server?
<brightsparks> dr_willis: hi that was fast! Yeah that's what I thought
<brightsparks> MonkeyDust: server? no I don't think so
<escott> brightsparks, you can convert ext3 to ext4 very easily, but you would have to copy any larger files to benefit from the ext4 features
<brightsparks> escott: tell me more!
<brightsparks> MonkeyDust: did you mean I could use 8.04 as a server?
<escott> brightsparks, the main feature of ext4 is extents (more efficient storage of large files). by copying files to new locations you can force the allocation of extents for the larger files
<TJ-> DanStamp: this ought to help us by knowing additional options we can use in the "driver" section of xorg.conf  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man4/via.4.html
<brightsparks> Right
<brightsparks> I'll just that (lol)
<Songcat> How can I rescue files from a bad hard drive on the Ubuntu Live CD? In all the guides about it there's either a "Computer" icon on Nautilus, or a "Devices" list, and then you can find your hard drive from there, but that's not true for me.
<TJ-> DanStamp: notice the CRT and Panel specific options
<DanStamp> If its any help, here's the README file for the drivers i installed earlier. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/956557/README
<szal> Songcat: what exactly is not true for you?
<brightsparks> I'll just google that I mean't to say (lol)
<DanStamp> Well its actually running on the bios option "LCD" not "CRT" if that makes a difference.
<DanStamp> as the CRT option is for the external VGA.
<brightsparks> escott: you couldn't refer me to a website that would explain what you said in more detail could you?
<Songcat> szal: On the side of Nautilus where bookmarks/Network and things go, there isn't a "Devices" section. There's a Computer section, but not a "Computer" icon anywhere. And no devices show up on the desktop. (I can re-find the guides that want me to use those things if that helps?)
<TJ-> DanStamp: thanks, that's a great help in narrowing down what it'll accept and be useful
<escott> brightsparks, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<brightsparks> escott: great. Thanks v much
<DanStamp> I wonder if it actually NEEDS those user defined resolution modelines.
<TJ-> DanStamp: And that immediately led me to this in the README: "option "Center"       If you don't set this option, LCD's default mode will be in expand mode." - "expand mode"  might be that zoom-effect you saw
<szal> Songcat: I guess that the guides you use are outdated then (Gnome 2 vs. Gnome 3/Unity).. and I also guess that the 'Computer' section in Nautilus is what you're looking for (I hardly ever use anything smelling of Gnome ;))
<DanStamp> Ooh okay.
<TJ-> DanStamp: also, see section 1.5.4 of README
<DanStamp> I can certainly give it a go.
<chile> happy to join
<DanStamp> What would I want in for the LCDPort option?  option "LCDPort" and then what?
<DanStamp> As in, do you have any idea between DFP low, high, highlow, or DVP 0, or 1?
<Songcat> szal: Where under Computer? /media and /dev under File System are the only things that seem like they could be it, and they just have empty folders. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/16623407/Screenshot%20from%202012-10-05%2017%3A37%3A20.png
<Songcat> This is the guide that wants me to click a non-existent "Computer" icon: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/ And a guide that wants me to use gparted: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ Except gparted doesn't work.
<szal> Songcat: tried /mnt?
<Songcat> szal: Empty.
<ffk27> songcat you use ubuntu live cd?
<TJ-> DanStamp: I'd say ommit that for now - we know the driver has already found the display and is talking to it in a semi-sane way. I think the options to deal with are those controlling resolution of the screen and/or signal timing. It can't hurt to temporarily comment-out the "ServerLayout", "ConfiguredMonitor" sections, and the lines in "Screen" that refer to "Configured Monitor" and all the "SubSection Display" entries. Try to reduce the situation to minimum manual o
<TJ-> ver-rides and see if the driver will just do-the-right-thing
<szal> Songcat: are you sure the device you're looking for is connected, powered, and in working condition?
<Songcat> ffk27: I am!
<ffk27> open a terminal
<ffk27> and write palimpsest
<DanStamp> TJ: centering the screen helped a lot.
<Songcat> szal: I'm trying to view the laptop's main hard drive; I can't boot into it (pretty sure it failed) but apparently I'm supposed to still be able to look at it from the live cd?
<DanStamp> TJ: It's the right size now, but offset by about 1/4th the screen.  I'll try commenting out stuff though.
<szal> Songcat: depends on what 'failed' actually means
<dr_willis> Songcat:  the 'computer' icon to connect to a server may be the  called from the 'connect to server' menu item in nautilus, or perhaps from the  'network'/browse network item in nautilus's left side panel
<ffk27> look at the smart data in palimpsest
<TJ-> DanStamp: Is the cursor normal now?
<dr_willis> Songcat:  you could try mounting the filesystem by hand. If theres some sort of HD error it may give an error message
<TJ-> DanStamp: I'd think the offset is caused by those bad H/Vsync values it was reporting
<DanStamp> It is normal yeah.  I'm still going to try commenting out all of that though.. see how that looks.
<Songcat> ffk27: http://paste.kde.org/563192/34948076/
<TJ-> DanStamp: progess indeed :)
<Songcat> dr_willis: How? I tried "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force" on all the partions I can see from fdisk -l, but it gives an error "The device '/dev/sda' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<szal> Songcat: indicating that the filesystem is trashed
<Songcat> dr_willis: Also "Browse Network" leads to a folder containing something called "Windows Network". If I click on it, an error dialogue pops up that says "Unable to mount location" and "Failed to retrieve share list from server".
<szal> Songcat: in that case your only chance might be connecting that disk to a working Windows system & running chkdsk on it
<dr_willis> Songcat:  it wouldent be 'sda1' and if the filesystem is indeed currupted - that would make sence.
<dr_willis> Songcat:  err. i mean it would be 'sda1' not 'sda' ;)
<dr_willis> Songcat:  network stuff is for windows shares.
<dr_willis> Songcat:  you may want to pastebnin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' for us to look at
<ffk27> strange bug you got in palimpsest
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<szal> ffk27: probably some permissions thing; if palimpsest contains SMART data then it likely needs to be run as superuser
<Songcat> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262948/
<dr_willis> Songcat:  /dev/sdb1   *          62     8047227     4023583    b  W95 FAT32
<dr_willis> Songcat:  its sdb1  and its NOT ntfs.. its 'vfat'
<Songcat> szal I'll try and figure out if I can connect to a Windows system to run chkdsk.
<dr_willis> Songcat:  unless you have a totally failed hard drive.. thats not showing up at all.
<DanStamp> Oh hah. Okay commenting out everything gave me a resolution of like.. 1024 * 1.
<szal> Songcat: I don't see an NTFS disk there
<dr_willis> sdb1 would look like a 4 gb usb flash to me...
<ffk27> mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ffk27> ls /mnt
<Songcat> ffk27: "mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /cdrom"
<szal> so it's a DVD
<dr_willis> Songcat:  so look on /cdrom ;)
<dr_willis> or its just confused
<ffk27> what i dont get it anymore
<dr_willis> and its the usb flash that he booted from
<Songcat> dr_willis: /cdrom is just the USB Live CD!
<TJ-> DanStamp: not too useful! But from that you should now build on by adding options for the driver itself to the "Driver" section of xorg.conf, those relating to resolutions would be most important right now. See if you can get a proper full-screen with no overlap/zoom effect. It may be the LCD is 800x600 and you need to limit it to that
<dr_willis> Songcat:  so you have 2 actual hard drives and a USB flash plugged in right now?
<dr_willis> Songcat:  and ubuntuis installed to one of the hard drives.. and you booted from USB?
<Songcat> dr_willis: Just one internal hard drive; I have an external, but it's not plugged in, so there shouldn't be two. And right, I'm booting from a USB (micro SD pretending to be a USB but I don't think that makes a difference).
<dr_willis> Songcat:  then you have no NTFS partions on that machine.. they are all linux partitions.
<dr_willis> sda1 and sda3 both seem to be linux partitions.
<DanStamp> KJ: Yeah I'm trying with nothing but the center option this time.
<dr_willis> mount them and see whats on them
<TJ-> DanStamp: Also, when you are testing the different xorg.conf configurations are you restarting the entire PC? Because you don't need to - at the terminal you can simply do "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to stop and restart the X server and display manager
<TJ-> DanStamp: Do you have the J2 550 service manual?
#ubuntu 2012-10-06
<DanStamp> Thanks! that'll save me some effort.  I've been restarting.
<DanStamp> And unfortunately I don't.
<Songcat> !!! I can see the data on sda3!
<ubottu> Songcat: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Songcat> I tried mounting them before but I didn't really know what I was doing so it didn't work; apparently "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt" is the right thing.
<DanStamp> My mother recently aquired the contents of a shop, to start her own business.  And the previous owners basically just left all the computers and stuff (as to be honest, they're not really worth anything).
<Songcat> dr_willis / szal / ffk27: Thanks!!
<DanStamp> So I have no paperwork or documentation for them unfortunately.
<szal> Songcat: rule of thumb: for hard disk partitions, you can normally omit indicating the fs type in the mount options; the mount command should be able to figure out the fs type by itself
<blistov> Does anyone have MTP working with Ubuntu 12.x against a Galaxy Nexus?
<blistov> Lots of write-ups but they're all the same solution which doesn't work.
<foobArrr> I'm using an USB KVM switch, one of the connected PCs runs Ubuntu. Sometimes when I switch to the Ubuntu PC, keyboard and mouse don't respond and dmesg is flooded with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1167055/
<Songcat> szal: Thank you! I'll keep that in mind for future mounting.
<TJ-> DanStamp: I do. Here it is: http://iam.tj/files/J2_550_Technical_Manual.pdf
<szal> Songcat: unless you need write access to an NTFS partition, then you need to tell it to use ntfs-3g, as the old ntfs option only gives you read access
<DanStamp> oh nice find! That should have the native resolution in there..
<dr_willis> !mount > Songcat
<ubottu> Songcat, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Songcat:  if sda3 is ntfs.. its weird that  fdisk says its ext3
<Songcat> szal: If it's non-ntfs, will I have write access?
<szal> dr_willis: well, if he mounted it as ext3 and can read the data, then it probably is ext3 ;)
<szal> Songcat: yes.. probably only as root, but yes
<Songcat> dr_willis: Thanks! Should it be ntfs?
<dr_willis> Songcat:  if its NTFS.. yes..
<dr_willis> Songcat:  what does 'mount' say about it?
<Songcat> dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1262970/
<dr_willis> Hmmm...
<dr_willis> /dev/sda1 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<dr_willis> /dev/sda3 on /mnt type ext4 (rw)
<dr_willis> in the future. :) use differnt mount points..
<dr_willis> You got one mounted over the top of the other.. and both are aparently ext4
<Zignd_> Testing...
<dr_willis> so depending on the order you mounted sda1 and sda3 - one is not accesable right now
<Hatori> zignd_ ... What?
<Songcat> dr_willis: What should I use in the future? I don't know how they're mounted on top of each other; last install, I had separate /home and root partitions and just installed over the root partition (leaving home); could that have caused that problem?
<dr_willis> Songcat:  you can mount whever you want.
<Zignd_> Sorry I was just testing the service @Hatori
<dr_willis> Songcat:  /media/MAKEADIRECTORYYOUWANTTOUSE
<dr_willis> Songcat:  you must have mounted them by hand.. both to /mnt/
<Xbs> hi guys i have a question, i have a physical machine on which i have installed ubuntu, and i would like to make a template in .qcow2 format from it, is it feasable?
<dr_willis> I would guess that sda1 is root, and sda3 is home
<dr_willis> bbl folks
<DanStamp> Hmm okay, maybe it doesn't mention the the native resolution in there. It's mostly just hardware stuff.
<drchaos> I have a Gateway FHX2300 connected to this graphics card through DVI, and it doesn't allow for the full 1920x1080 resolution supported by the monitor: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<drchaos> However, I have tried under Haiku [an operating system] and it does show full 1920x1080 resolution
<Sith_Lord> get proper drivers
<szal> nvidia-96, to be precise
<drchaos> OK
<szal> MX440.. that's museumware already ;)
<Oscarete> Hello Everyone, I need a hand in a install I have made this evening.  I am trying to use a PCMCIA wireless card. If I do this on terminal: lspci | grep Network
<Oscarete> 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Oscarete> But if I do Iwconfig it pulls no Wlan0 at all. The Card is a trendnet tew-421. I have as well followed the instrucctions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W%3AB1_%28ndiswrapper%29
<szal> Oscarete: do you have a driver loaded for that card? -> lspci -k
<Oscarete> well, when i do that command, at the end I get the following on reference to the card: 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Oscarete> 	Subsystem: Texas Instruments Device 9067
<Masternoah> actionparsnip you there
<Oscarete> I also tried to set the wlan0 up, but it did not find the wlan0 as a thing to set up :-)
<Oscarete> and the ndiswrapper says that the driver is loaded, but the hardware is not present....
<ActionParsnip> Masternoah: sup
<Masternoah> hay man
<treaver> I need help in Ubuntu 12.10 Beta 2. When I boot into ubuntu 12.10 (Only Operating System on Computer) it boots into black screen and I have to press f1 to show the regular login screen. With the logo.
<ActionParsnip> treaver: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Quantal support
<ActionParsnip> treaver: until release day
<DanStamp> Right okay, this isn't quite working. But I think I'm going to try installing 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> DanStamp: Lucid desktop is EOL in April next year
<DanStamp> and then blacklisting the driver in there, and see if that leads to happier times.
<DanStamp> I'm limited by a driver issue ActionParsnip.
<Oscarete> I need help in a pcmcia wireless card install. card is a tew-421pc. I used ndiswrapper. followed instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/TRENDnet_TEW-421PC_H/W%3AB1_(ndiswrapper) .  The driver is installed. ndisgtk does not see the hardware. How do I fix this?
<Raccoon> If anyone here is particularly familiar with TrueCrypt, I'd like to invite them to help out in #truecrypt with user questions.  Especially needed: experienced Linux TrueCrypt users.
<Raccoon> So many questions go unanswered.
<ActionParsnip> Raccoon: i'd avoid it, too many headaches
<xuquang> hi
<rypervenche> I just use LUKS.
<xuquang> I can not find driver D on ubuntu 10.04
<xuquang> I installed ubuntu on D driver
<xuquang> please help me
<deadmund> xuquang: Your question is incomprehensible.  Maybe you should find the channel for your native language
<rypervenche> Vietnamese.
<crazydip> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<xuquang> thanks
<burrito> is gtk installed by default in ubuntu 12.04?
<deadmund> burrito: if you're using NOT KDE ubuntu
<deadmund> Guest44051: sweet name
<Guest44051> so it's default in anything but KDE?
<deadmund> Guest44051: I believe so.
<deadmund> Guest44051: actually, now that I think about it.  firefox depends on GTK so if you have firefox installed by default (all of them but server) you'll have gtk
<Guest44051> cool, that's what I figured because I could not find it in the software center
<deadmund> Guest44051: It's too low level to show up in software center.  apt-get or aptitude will see it
<Guest44051> i used to check synaptic for that stuff, too.  but now that Ubuntu no longer has synaptic.. well, i can't
<Guest44051> thanks deadmund
<deadmund> Guest44051: synaptic is still around.  Just not installed by default
<steven> dpkg -s libgtk2.0-0|grep '^Version' <- if this fails u won't have it..
<dtcrshr> I need to create a wpa2 enterprise connection in ubuntu, which will be avaiable for all users, but username ans password must be inserted at all times
<dtcrshr> its for the netbooks in the library, that we will lend to the students so they can use it inside our files
<burritoMachine> deadmund, yeah, it's on all my other distros, just not this one :(
<deadmund> burritoMachine: :)
<dtcrshr> in windows, a simple connection with the configurations works, but on ubuntu I cant save the connection, if it has no user
<dtcrshr> the netbooks are with ubuntu 12.04
<dtcrshr> and I have two users, one admin and a regular user for the students
<deadmund> dtcrshr: Log in as the regular user, make the configuration.  It should auto-save
<dtcrshr> so, if the connection gets created inside the admin user, and avaiable to all would be awesome. the users needed just to insert they user/pass
<dtcrshr> deadmund: it saves the username
<plikserver> yasrin
<deadmund> dtcrshr: what username / password should the student be using to log into the machine?  To log into the wifi?
<plikserver> yes
<dtcrshr> we user a radios centralized authentication
<dtcrshr> the user database the students use to check out their notes and classes are used also for many purposes
<dtcrshr> authenticating on the wifi as well
<deadmund> dtcrshr: That doesn't answer my question?
<dtcrshr> its email / passw
<dtcrshr> something@somewhere.net
<dtcrshr> and the password they choose
<Fenixe> Hello. I have an acer 5560g laptop that is running EUFI/Securboot. Everytime I install ubuntu or even another version of windows, it corrupts the originally installed os(windows 7).
<dtcrshr> the machine auto logs into a "lend" user
<deadmund> dtcrshr: I mean.  When they log into the machine, do they log in as different users (each kid is a different user) or does every kid use the same account on the machine?
<dtcrshr> with no passwd
<dtcrshr> they use the same account
<Fenixe> Acer states I cannot disable EUFI and dual booting is not recommended. any suggestions around this?
<dtcrshr> the ubuntu has 3 accounts enabled, the guest, "lend" and admin
<deadmund> dtcrshr: So, log into that account, log onto the wifi. and the settings you used to log onto the wifi will be saved.
<dtcrshr> admin has passwd
<deadmund> dtcrshr: log in as 'lend' and configure the wifi
<dtcrshr> yes I did that. but on the first try, on the lend user, it asks for the admin passwd
<dtcrshr> so, after reboot, the lend user try to autenticate on the wireless with a saved user
<dtcrshr> prompts only for the passwrd
<deadmund> dtcrshr: It will ask for the admin password the first time to save the wifi password
<dtcrshr> yes, thats ok
<dtcrshr> but on the second user that will use the netbook, will have to use both his user and passwd
<dtcrshr> ubuntu is saving the user always
<dtcrshr> and if i try to edit the connection, if i delete the user the save button is disabled
<deadmund> dtcrshr: I'm afraid I don't know
<dtcrshr> thats ok deadmund im searching for about some time
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, The wifi in the admin seting has a allow all users make sure that is checked.
<dtcrshr> yeah, its checked
<Argorok> Theres a way to wubi use a downloaded iso instead of download a new one???
<Argorok> Theres a way to wubi use a downloaded iso instead of download a new one??? The metalink for download is broken, but I can download it manually
<wilee-nilee> Argorok, Do you realy need a wubi install it is not designed for more then a try out option.
<dtcrshr> the only issue is the user to be saved
<Argorok> wilee-nilee: yeah, isnt for me
<Hatori> good morning
<drchaos> OK, an older version of the nouveau driver allows my monitor to be 1920x1080 mode
<treaver_> I think it worked
<wilee-nilee> Argorok, Here is a wubi wiki, it address this I believe. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<drchaos> Just take a look at this: http://vpaste.net/Xhxm0
<Argorok> wilee-nilee: hmmmm, thanks. let me try it
<burritoMachine> is anybody in here familiar with installing freebasic, glade, and glade2bas for making freebasic gui apps?
<wilee-nilee> Argorok, You are not the first to request this option there is info on the web, this channel rarely advises on wubi so the help is sparse here is all.
<Hatori> burritomachinee, maybe .... Have you try it to install ?
<burritoMachine> Hatori i've compiled freebasic and installed glade, but i can't figure out what to do with the glade2bas..  the manual says to extract and compile it in the freeBasic source directory.  But, I don't know what that means.  That, and the archive already contains an executable in it.
<burritoMachine> when they say source directory, i assume it mean the dir i create from the extracted source code, but the manual already had me to compile freebasic beforehand
<Sith_Lord> ls -la
<Sith_Lord> heh. wrong window :D
<paul__> hi, looking to set a default interface on a user basis?
<paul__> I have three internet connections, and three interfaces
<paul__> I'd like user1 -> inet1 user2 -> inet2 user3 -> inet3
<Jordan_U> paul__: That should be trivial with network-manager, as interface settings are per-user by default.
<Jordan_U> paul__: Unless you want multiple users to be able to use interfaces at the same time, in which case you'll have to deal with network-namespaces which 1: Are not easy to configure and 2: I know little about myself.
<paul__> is network-manager a gui based package? (I'm running headless server)
<ActionParsnip> paul__: you can use /etc/network/interfaces file, or wicd-curses (after uninstalling network manager)
<paul__> hmm okay
<paul__> but i think i either need to be able to set route based on uid… perhaps iptables?
<ib_mobile> Anyone able to help with mounting an mdadm mirror from a dead machine on a new host?
<rob_p> paul__: When the user logs in, call a simple script that modifies the routing table...
<ActionParsnip> ib_mobile: is there no regular backup of the data from it?
<Sokel> ib_mobile: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mount+mdadm+mirror
<paul__> is the routing table not global?
<paul__> this isnt going to work when 3 users are active consequtively
<rob_p> paul__: Ahh... consecutively.
<rob_p> paul__: Yeah, you're gonna have to do something base on uid...
<paul__> indeed
<rob_p> paul__: I'll give it some thought but right now, my mind is on the walnut brownies I just baked...'n I'm hungry! :)
<Sith_Lord> paul__: check out the owner module in iptables documentation
<ib_mobile> Sokel : thanks but i did that already. Lots of talk involving mounting an array that didnt auto mount, but my situation is more complex.  I have a drive from a machine that died that i want to mount on a new host that already has its own array and i dont want to screw anything up here
<Sokel> So basically what you're saying is...
<Sokel> You're trying to add to the array.
<BlackFerdyPT> how can I make ubuntu load the vesa driver instead of the noveau one? (in the live cd and after install)
<Sokel> What's hard about putting the drive in... and mounting it later? You don't have to worry about adding to the array and "messing anything up"
<Sokel> It isn't going to happen.
<ib_mobile> No want to activate an array from a drive i pulled out of a dead machine, i see the arrays from the new and old drives in /proc/mdstat
<Laurelai> im trying to customize a live cd using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and im wondering where the default firefox bookmarks are stored so i can change them
<ib_mobile> But i think they had the same device name so cant figure out how to mount the drive i added
<TJ-> ib_mobile: Instead of using "mdadm -A -n <name>..." use "mdadm -A -u <UUID> ..." - the uuid's should be unique even if the names are the same
<wilee-nilee> Laurelai, There is a #firefox channel I suspect you will be more successful there. ;)
<Laurelai> since its firefox's behavior on the ubuntu live cd i dont see how
<wilee-nilee> Laurelai, Just a suggestion.
<wilee-nilee> Firefox is pretty much the same no matter the OS it is in.
<Fenixe> Is there anyway to dual boot ubuntu with windows 7 on EFI without corrupting the windows install?
<burritoMachine> programmers, what is the best method for programming apps that will run in linux and windows.
<burritoMachine> ?
<TJ-> Laurelai: See the package "ubuntu-defaults-builder"
<burritoMachine> i just spent hours trying out this freeBASIC stuff, but i don't think that was supposed to materialize into anything meaningful
<ardchoille> burritoMachine: have you tried Gambas?
<burritoMachine> nope, never heard of it..  google here i come.. anything else?
<ardchoille> gambas2 - Complete visual development environment for Gambas
<ardchoille> it uses basic
<ActionParsnip> Fenixe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11571673
<ActionParsnip> Fenixe: http://www.hackourlife.com/sony-vaio-with-insyde-h2o-efi-bios-ubuntu-12-04-dual-boot/
<Fenixe> Thank you ActionParsnip. I will read over the material. I havent read these yet.
<pinkamena_d> hey guys i "accidentally" pressed ctrl+alt+f1 and now i dont know how to get out again
<pinkamena_d> luckily i have irssi installed
<pinkamena_d> anyone can help me out here?
<TJ-> pinkamena_d: Alt+F7
<pinkamena_d> thanks
<burritoMachine> ardchoille does this gambas include compiler?
<Hatori> yes
<burritoMachine> okay, nevermind, page loaded, has compiler and interpreter..
<Hatori> thats greats
<burritoMachine> great thanks guys!
<Hatori> good luck guys
<banxi1988> hi,how to write a reg to match number 1 to 29
<katronix> Greetings all, can anyone recommend a good and easy to configure email server?
<rephy222> what is warez
<Sith_Lord> pictures of u moms
<mumixam> rephy222: pirated content
<rephy222> oic
<wilee-nilee> rephy222, the web to much for you https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warez
<EoN> hey guys. so i used the Ubuntu Software Centre to get 'The Gnome Desktop Environment', and it's downloaded etc. but how do i actually switch to it?
<EoN> i'm still seeing unity
<katronix> EoN, you have to log out and choose it at the log in screen
<EoN> ok thanks
<katronix> np
<wilee-nilee> EoN, If you installed the gnome-shell it is in a dropdown gear at login
<ivanslip> ol'a
<ivanslip> tudo bom?
<ivanslip> alguem pode me ajudar aki
<ivanslip> to com problemas em instalar o opera no kubuntu
<Martell> !es ivanslip
<Martell> ivanslip #ubuntu-es
<EoN> hmm gnome looks pretty interesting. do you guys prefer unity or gnome?
<ivanslip> vlw
<ivanslip> br
<Hatori> gnome
<ivanslip> sou BR, Martell
<Martell> es nada
<WHOisAmanda> ok i need to add the system path for android-sdk in .bashrc no clue how not a ubuntu user the location of the sdks http://i.imgur.com/Jen6U.png
<webfox> How do I install opera via apt-get?
<Martell> sudo apt-get install opera
<wilee-nilee> webfox, I don't believe opera is in the repos.
<WHOisAmanda> so am i gonna get any help
<WHOisAmanda> ok i need to add the system path for android-sdk in .bashrc no clue how not a ubuntu user the location of the sdks http://i.imgur.com/Jen6U.png
<webfox> wilee-nilee, why not, why such discrimination?
<ivanslip> dei uma pesquisada aki no centro de aplicativos apareceu o opera mesmo nao
<wilee-nilee> webfox, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/08/opera-web-browser-12-01-released-how-to-install-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<wilee-nilee> webfox, Not sure what you mean by discrimination, it would not really apply here that is a human to human interaction.
<OerHeks> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<katronix> if a script removes a program with out updating apt-get is there an easy way to make apt-get forget the program was installed?
<webfox> wilee-nilee, ok, thank you.
<EoN> i dunno. gnome seems kind of 'busy' to me
<EoN> why does stuff keep moving around etc. how can i just restore/minimise/maximise a window?
<datruth> ipad 3 or galaxy note?
<Martell> ubuntu tablet
<wilee-nilee> EoN, You can install the gnome-tweak-tool and open it with tweak-tool and add all the buttons to the window header.
<wilee-nilee> EoN,takes a bit getting used to but is a usable desktop for me.
<EoN> wilee-nilee: and you don't find unity usable?
<wilee-nilee> EoN, I used it for about a year and a half and still do sometimes cube and all, but I find gnome 3 nicer. YOU should also have the gnome-fallback in that dropdown it is a similar to gnome 2 setup
<bttf> dudes, rhythmbox is so ugly, whats a good lookin audio player out there
<bttf> hate to mention anything affiliated with windows but something similar to winamp would be ideal
<EoN> ugh, winamp is so ugly
<EoN> what about songbird? is that still around?
<wilee-nilee> bttf, YOu might look through the software center and see whats there and install and remove till you find what works for you.
<bttf> yes, i might do that
<EoN> wilee-nilee: hmm. i'm pretty new to using linux on the desktop.  i can't help but wonder if i gave unity time i might be able to get used to the workflow
<bttf> i might also go into some IRC channels and ask people for their personal opinions before that
<EoN> i wonder if it's any less efficient than gnome-3 once you work your way around things?
<wilee-nilee> EoN, Probably it is okay just not my choice, I have nothing negative to say about it really. ;)
<bunni1987> does anyone know how to get the connection 1 back on the network list (wired) on ubuntu 12.04
<EoN> unity seems a little bit more 'polished' asthetically.  but maybe it's less functional?
<wilee-nilee> EoN, It is a matter of personal choice really.
<wilee-nilee> EoN,THere are about a choice of 50 desktops in all really.
<EoN> yeah, too many choices for my liking :(
<wilee-nilee> bttf, YOU can do that but be prepared to be ridiculed. ;)
<wilee-nilee> along with some that will give there choice.
<wilee-nilee> their*
<EoN> i honestly can not believe there aren't minimise/maximise buttons by default in gnome3. sigh.
<EoN> and i was critical of mac's use of their maximise button. AT LEAST THEY HAVE ONE. what is wrong with ppl :(
<wilee-nilee> EoN, YOU can right click it to minimize
<EoN> :|
<bunni1987> hi can anyone tell me how to get the conection 1 working on connection options in ubuntu 12.04
<bunni1987> can anyone tell me how to get the connection symbol back on the top bar of ubuntu 12.04
<WHOisAmanda> will someone be willing to remote control my ubuntu 12.04 and help me set up two system paths cause i have been trying for 5 days and still can't get it done
<WHOisAmanda> so what does anybody say
<wilee-nilee> bunni1987, The details to its disappearance might be relevent
<Hatori> whoisamanda,what you mean with system path?
<WHOisAmanda> yea i need to set up two system paths
<bunni1987> ok sorry lol ok so the symbol went away and i only have a proxy and i used to have a wired connection yesterday i dont know what happened since then
<Hatori> whoisamanda, describe more detail?
<EoNbuntu> is there any UI/windows management settings in default gnome 3? or do you need tweak?
<EoNbuntu> just wondering if theres any basic options
<backu> Hello?
<backu> I could use help, I need a lot of help.
<WHOisAmanda> i will give you a picture of where my folders are located will that help
<backu> Hello?
<cfhowlett> !details|backu:
<ubottu> backu:: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Hatori> hello backu, maybe you should more detail on ypur problems?
<backu> Anyone who can help me install Minecraft? It won't let me mark minecraft.jar as executable.
<backu> It's not about the game, it's about it won't let me mark ANYTHING as executable.
<Songcat> [21:14] <bttf> dudes, rhythmbox is so ugly, whats a good lookin audio player out there -- I really like Clementine! Totem can play music, too, I guess. Also Amarok looks kind of nise but it's confusing for doing things. Banshee exists? I think it looks worse than Rhythmbox, though.
<backu> I run Xubuntu.
<bunni1987> wilee-nilee- also i cant get to connection options it has completley disapeared
<Hatori> backu, you can give a user executable flag on that jar files
<backu> How so?
<wilee-nilee> bunni1987, I would not know where to start to be honest. ;)
<bunni1987> ok thankyou
<Hatori> backu,xubuntu or lubuntu,or others was not a big problems
<backu> Could you show me how?
<Songcat> *nice
<WHOisAmanda> first folder
<WHOisAmanda> http://i.imgur.com/zXVRk.png
<Hatori> backu chmod u+x somefile.jar should do
<backu> Eh?
<backu> I'm new to Linux, sorry
<Hatori> whoisamanda, sorry, i'm sit on handheld devices ... And can't look at your images
<backu> Would I do that with Terminal? I don't understand
<WHOisAmanda> damn
<WHOisAmanda> not a android or iphone
<Hatori> whoisamanda, maybe just describe could give me a clue
<wilee-nilee> WHOisAmanda, Have you tried #android you're trying to have a android control right?
<Hatori> whoisamanda, actually, i can open your link given, but it was too hard to do
<WHOisAmanda> i need to set up two paths for the sdk
<backu> Could you explain further, Hatori? I don't know what chmod is
<WHOisAmanda> i am in as root
<EoNbuntu> how come ubuntu software center can only see netbeans IDE 7.0.1 when it's up to 7.2.0 ?
<cfhowlett> EoNbuntu: things take time.  Feel free to DL and install netbeans directly from their site if you just MUST have the latest and greatest shiny new version...
<wilee-nilee> EoNbuntu, THe software center should be showing what has been reiterated by canonical for ubuntu
<backu> ._.
<backu> How do I use chmod u+x
<WHOisAmanda> #android
<EoNbuntu> backu: type the command "chmod u+x yourfilename.jar"
<EoNbuntu> backu: which is what hatori already said. you type that in terminal.
<WHOisAmanda> went 2 andrid chanel if i can't get it i will be back
<EoNbuntu> in the directory that your file exists. why are you using linux if you dont know basic linux? just use something that's not so conveluded and comlicated to use like linux
<backu> I did, and it doesn't do anything
<backu> Is that it?
<EoNbuntu> what doesn't do anything?
<backu> I type it in the terminal, it accepts it, but doesn't say anything about it
<backu> Did it work?
<backu> Do I have to give it a path to the file, or...?
<wilee-nilee> EoNbuntu, Says the person who had to ask about latest versions lol.
<EoNbuntu> wilee-nilee, lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<backu> IT WORKED!
<backu> OH MY GOD, I LOVE YOU GUYS SO MUCH.
<backu> THANK YOU, I REALLY APPRECIATE IT.
<FloodBot1> backu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EoNbuntu> wilee-nilee, i can work things out. but i'm just trying to guage whether it's feasible to use linux as a development environment. and when simple things like the latest popular netbeans osftware isnt available
<EoNbuntu> or when there isn't maximise and minimise buttons, and just common sense things, it doesnt look good :(
<wilee-nilee> EoNbuntu, Ah, you have to remember your opinions are yours, use what works for you.
<EoNbuntu> i've just spent some time learning osx (after 15+ years of windows), im wondering if it will be worth learning a new os again.
<EoNbuntu> cause osx kind of bugs me
<EoNbuntu> wilee-nilee, the thing with linux, is i know that you can change anything you want, customise stuff etc. but it woudl be nice if things were more streamlined.  i mean seriously, who on earth said 'yeah, we dont need minimise & maximise buttons'. why would anyone do that?
<Songcat> EoNbuntu supposedly the rationale is that they're trying to get rid of minimizing and maximizing entirely, and get rid of the desktop. I guess the people writing Gnome 3 only ever have a single maximized window and nothing else??? I don't know, apparently people who mostly use one maximized window don't care.
<EoNbuntu> i actually do prefer one maximised window at a time, but i still want the option.  also why should i have to right click then select (two clicks) maximise instead of just one button click
<overclucker> death to floating windows
<wilee-nilee> EoNbuntu, I know I add the buttons first thing and move on. ;) I started on Linux so I'm used to tweaking it to my prefrences.
<aitaix9> Anyone successful getting a Samsung Galaxy S3 to work with Ubuntu?
<EoNbuntu> wilee-nilee,  fair enough. i just downloaded tweak.
<EoNbuntu> wilee-nilee, i wonder why they didnt add that option to default settings?
<wilee-nilee> EoNbuntu, I suspect that is on the web somewhere.
<EoNbuntu> tbh i would RATHER use linux than osx if it's feasible
<ganjaman> hello
<EoNbuntu> hello sir
<cfhowlett> ganjaman: greetings
<wilee-nilee> ire
<ganjaman> Welcome to the world of Ubuntu and Linux :)
<wilee-nilee> irie rather
<ganjaman> I think Ubuntu should split from Debian in one way servers ( go Red Hat)
<EoNbuntu> lol!
<wilee-nilee> and pixies should setup my computer
<ganjaman> Ive been a server admin for years, used Debian as desktop but not server
<EoNbuntu> i think you may have been smoking a bit too much of tha ganja, man
<ganjaman> httpd > apache2
<cfhowlett> !ot|ganjaman: Please discuss your ubuntu issues.  Opinions are welcome in the offtopic channel
<ubottu> ganjaman: Please discuss your ubuntu issues.  Opinions are welcome in the offtopic channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ganjaman> just the service diffs are a pain
<EoNbuntu> hey, the fonts on my ubuntu/gnome 3 look a bit weird. they're kind of too large or something. it looks much slicker in mac. is there a way i can fix it?
<ganjaman> sorry
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: use ubuntu-tweak and tweak the font rendering
<ganjaman> who cares about fonts lol, or have I done too much headless?
<ActionParsnip> ganjaman: users with desktop OSes do
<ganjaman> My terminal > x11 even on desktop
<ActionParsnip> ganjaman: as you can tell by the 'gnome' bit, so is completely different to a headless system, isn't is?
<EoNbuntu> is tab auto-completion meant to work in terminal? doesn't seem to be
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: if you run:  source ~/.bashrc   does it work ok?
<ganjaman> it is yes, but terminal rules !
<Songcat> EoNbuntu it is meant to! Does it work if you press tab repeatedly? Sometimes mine doesn't unless I press it a lot.
<DancingBear> EoNbuntu: vim /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ---> look for section Monitor: add something like the following:   Option   "DPI" "96 x 96"
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: if my command fixes it we can make it permanent :)
<EoNbuntu> hmmm yes it does work with source ~/.bashrc
<MonkeyDust> ganjaman  this is the support channel, guess #ubuntu-offtopic is what you want
<DancingBear> that should fix the fonts being too large
<EoNbuntu> no wait. i mean, when i type ~./bashr<tab> it auto completes
<ganjaman> Im here to help > MonkeyDust
<EoNbuntu> but when i type ./netbean<tab> it doesnt?
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: if you run: ls   do you see the filename?
<ganjaman> I just love Linux and am more bash than x11
<EoNbuntu> ActionParsnip, yep. im in the ~/Downloads directory
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: is the file marked executable?
<ActionParsnip> EoNbuntu: the name will be green if it is
<EoNbuntu> nope. it's a .sh file. i just downloaded it
<DancingBear> EoNbuntu: chmod +x filename
<DancingBear> then try again
<EoNbuntu> netbeans-7.2-ml-php-linux.sh
<ganjaman> he already said it was executable
<EoNbuntu> i said 'nope'
<EoNbuntu> that works DancingBear  :) ty
<DancingBear> no
<DancingBear> np*
<ganjaman> thats why then auto complete looks in env and incluudes executables
<EoNbuntu> ganjaman, that must be some good ganja... man
<ganjaman> EoNbuntu it good but not as good as Linux
<ActionParsnip> ganjaman: obviously wasn't :)
<ActionParsnip> ganjaman: wasn't executable, that is
<ganjaman> actionparsnip :)
<icedtea> whats the ubuntu package developing channel again?
<ActionParsnip> icedtea: #ubuntu-dev   maybe
<icedtea> only one person in there ;)
<MonkeyDust> it's #ubuntu-devel, but that's not a support channel
<ActionParsnip> !develop
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<ActionParsnip> good ol duckduckgo
<abbas_> guys, i added a vpn account in 12.04 yesterday and it'd display if i click on networking icon in top right
<abbas_> now it isnt there anymore
<abbas_> if i go to properites and then vpn tab, i can see the connectino but the 'shortcut' seems to be gone from top right networking icon-right click menu :(
<icedtea> I'll give #ubuntu-devel a shot
<ActionParsnip> abbas_: if you remove the VPN, readd it then reboot is it ok?
<abbas_> ActionParsnip,  i think that'll fix it
<abbas_> but
<abbas_> i dont get it
<abbas_> why does somethign like that break
<sine`> im thinking of migrating to ubuntu from windows again. weve had an off and on relationship over the years. would i be able to run photoshop cs6 in wine or in windows emu mode with ease ? i have i7 3770 and 32GB gaming ram
<abbas_> as a window user there's several  occassions where i see unpolished events like that
<abbas_> in ubuntu. stuff losing focus all of a sudden.
<abbas_> etc
<ganjaman> The Debian/Ubuntu way of IpTables the way I work it on CentOS boxes I modify rules in /etc/sysconfig/iptables is there a similiar way on Debian based systems?
<wilee-nilee> abbas_, Ah, the lack of badware does not appeal to you.
<cirwin> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade last night, and now I can't get any audio
<abbas_> wilee-nilee,  honestly i just like playing around with the more options ubutnu has to offer, like compiling and stuff
<cirwin> alsamixer says "cannot open mixer: no such file or directory"
<abbas_> otherwise i havent had any 'badware' mishaps since XP
<cirwin> but /proc/asound/cards seems fine
<cirwin> any ideas?
<abbas_> win7 is definitely way way more solid and having dne most of my devving in ubuntu for last few months bec ause of job req
<abbas_> there's been several instances of fail ui stuff
<abbas_> that i wanted to login to a forum and report
<ganjaman> windows 2&>1 /dev/null
<abbas_> sometimes i can drag and drop an individual file into an open folder. if i go one step up in the folder and drag and drop to the folder icon, then it works
<abbas_> unexplainable to a window newbie like me and counterintuitive
<ActionParsnip> ganjaman: command 'windows' not found
<cirwin> ok, so I can play sound from tty2, but not from a terminal inside X
<mlucianoeze> Hi!
<cirwin> anyone seen that problem before?
<ActionParsnip> abbas_: depends on access to each folder for your user
<cirwin> I tried running ck-launch-session but it didn't do anything
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: tried killing pulseaudio to have it reboot
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: well, restart pulseaudio (happens automagically)
<wilee-nilee> abbas_, Just dual boot use the windows and open source when appropriate. ;)
<cirwin> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: also in the sound options app, make sure the right sound device is set for output
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<cirwin> ActionParsnip: that seems to have helped a bit; mplayer is now trying
<cirwin> (before it would just exit)
<cirwin> but alsamixer is still not working
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: is the right sound devic set in the 'sounds' app in dash?
<cirwin> I don't have gnome installed unfortunately :/
<cirwin> (probably the root cause of many of my problems :p)
<Rem> Hey humans. I have a question, how do I make my RandR settings persistent across boots?
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: are you using any DE?
<cirwin> xmonad
<ganjaman> Rem maybe not the Ubuntu way but chkconfig
<Rem> Im using Xubuntu
<Rem> XFCE i think?
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: in your sound apps you can specify the sound method
<wilee-nilee> Rem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cirwin> so I normally use alsamixer, but it's broken
<cirwin> trying pavucontrol now
<ActionParsnip> Rem: Xubuntu uses XFCE as desktop and xfwin as the WM
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: not a bad idea
<idio_sync> hh
<Rem> I was thinking I could just write a script to load my default on boot?
<ganjaman> Rem it still depends on your boot manager?
<Rem> netbootin
<PaSsI__> is there any ways to delete temporary files ?? and to make ubuntu faster?
<Rem> The resolutions are fine, but they overlap
<ganjaman> aint got a clue *wish wed stop changing boot loaders)
<wilee-nilee> PaSsI__ I use bleachbit to clean my setup in general.
<cirwin> ActionParsnip: ok, I got lucky with xfce4-mixer
<cirwin> I guess somethings in an edge case that some mixers don't handle :/
<ActionParsnip> cirwin: great :D
<Adran> In the newest dovecot package, where is the equivalent default auth located or socket listening?
<Viashino> anyone use samba (or something else) to connect to Windows AD domain?
<Viashino> i am curious how effective it is
<Adran> Viashino: Samba4 is effective
<Adran> samba3 isn't so much
<Viashino> do you have to do a lot of rigamarole to use shares
<Adran> no
<Viashino> are there things that "don't work" compared to windows boxes?
<Adran> exchange
<Viashino> ahh ok
<Viashino> interesting
<ganjaman> Adrian it will be in /etc somewhere the service is in /etc/init.d/ but the config not sure
<Adran> ganjaman: there is /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf as listed, however it loads configuration from ./conf.d/
<Adran> which i cannot find the proper blocks
<ganjaman> Adran whats the ls -l of that looks like a symlink
<Adran> ganjaman: does not look like a symlink
<ganjaman> adran sorry its in a conf.d so its a place for configs (face palm)
<Adran> but which configuration file?
<ganjaman> Adran whats the problem with your mail server
<Adran> well, mostly I cannot configure dovecot to work with postfix since I cannot find the configuration block I need to change. :)
<cellofellow> Adran: what are you looking for?
<ganjaman> Adran so whats failing? Authentication?
<Adran> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html (the auth default block)
<cellofellow> ok, try cd conf.d; grep "default auth" *
<ganjaman> Adran you using plesk by any chance?
<Adran> been trying, cellofellow, no luck suspect package newere
<Adran> ganjaman no
<ganjaman> cool
<ganjaman> Adran I personally use qmail
<ganjaman> only thing I know about postfix is searching sppam
<cellofellow> I'm not really a fan of email servers. For one, if you run your own SMTP on a dynamic IP most email hosts block you, you have to relay. :(
<Adran> this isn't a dynamic ip, however the fact the docs are wrong seems a bit silly.
<ganjaman> mailservers external IP
<Adran> i know there was a somewhat recent upgrade of dovecot and that the configuration files changed, however the lack of anything similar to what the docs show is strange.
<ganjaman> I will get banned/baited but thats why Rd hat are best for server (CentOS)
<wilee-nilee> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ganjaman> or LTS updates wont break shit then
<wilee-nilee> shucks back to ignore ganjaman hehe
<ganjaman> If you can master a Linux box use Gentoo, If your getting there Slackware. If your coming from windows Ubuntu)
<ganjaman> Unix/Linux what I love
<ganjaman> Ubuntu > windows
<hmmwhatsthisdo> Is there a program for *NIX that's equivalent to the Windows program Sandboxie?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> (application sandboxing)
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Some OS have sandboxes
<ganjaman> Linux > windows (being a windows user searching for free software can be bad, and the reason they use that resource hogging AV)
<hmmwhatsthisdo> wilee-nilee: for Ubuntu, then.
<wilee-nilee> hmmwhatsthisdo, Nothing in the repos,  but there are methods, I'm not your best source on this though.
<ganjaman> sanboxes yea bsd has better ones than Linux chroot but who gets most infected windows?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ganjaman: not for virus protection, more for making a program unaware I'm actually running 4 copies of it
<williamherry> any similar tools in ubuntu as Alfred in MAC?
<theadmin> williamherry: Tell us what it does
<williamherry> theadmin: quick switch application
<ganjaman> Viruses dont infect Linux/Unix/BSD because our OS runs under proper privilages
<theadmin> williamherry: Err... uh... I'm not sure I understand, like, Alt-Tab?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> ganjaman: I know, it's not for virus protection
<williamherry> theadmin: some key weak it up and type a few work of application to switch to that app
<hmmwhatsthisdo> although, it does isolate all of a program's files in a neat container and makes it easy to wipe a program out of existence
<theadmin> williamherry: Oh that, sure, just hit the Super key (normally has a Windows logo on it) and start typing
<williamherry> for instance, shift + space to wake it up, type 'T' to switch to terminal,
<theadmin> williamherry: That's in Ubuntu though, doesn't work in variants
<ganjaman> thats what protects us as well as no complete computer nood uses Linux
<ganjaman> nob*
<ganjaman> noob* (this keyboard is getting thrown!)
<IdleOne> ganjaman: Aside from random unhelpful commentary, do you have anything helpful to add to support questions being asked?
<williamherry> theadmin: similar but that thing in ubuntu is more like to launch app, I want if one already launched, switch to it, if not, launch,
<theadmin> williamherry: I think it does that
<ganjaman> IdleOne not really but has anybody else? Theres been no questions asked?
<williamherry> theadmin: really, didn't know that, how to make it switch not launch?
<IdleOne> ganjaman: others are not being random, you are. Please stop.
<ganjaman> IdleOne understood
<theadmin> williamherry: I'm not sure, I don't use it to be honest, doesn't it do that by default? I always thought it does but I never really checkee
<theadmin> s/checkee/checked/
<ganjaman> man sed
<williamherry> theadmin: thanks any way, I searched and kupfer seem more like it
<theadmin> williamherry: Okay, good for you
<williamherry> theadmin: are you the admin :-)
<WHOisAmanda> could i just get stright to the point help no messing around
<theadmin> williamherry: Not of this channel, no,  type "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list" to get a list of all the administrators here
<theadmin> WHOisAmanda: Sure
<ganjaman> whats your prob?
<williamherry> theadmin: wow, great cmd, thanks, have a nice day
<sonoma_wine> I need some help. Here's the issue. Was careless and took the default install on update packager. Got an error message somewhere during the update. Sorry didn't write it down.
<WHOisAmanda> if someone would be willing to remote control and help me setup a couple paths when i get home in 15 minutes or less will you
<sonoma_wine> After reboot I'm being dropped at the console tty1. I'm getting "staring fallback graphics devices" lightdm. No gui
<WHOisAmanda> cause i am fixing to get off and i live right down the road from where i am @
<theadmin> WHOisAmanda: You may PM me and I'll try to help, but typically that's not how issues are dealt with here, just saying.
<sonoma_wine> I can get into an older kernel. But the resolution is wrong. the screen is about 2/3 the size of my display
<WHOisAmanda> well i can't fix it myself
<ganjaman> sooma_wine does alt+f7 or f8 do anything?
<theadmin> WHOisAmanda: That's okay right now, PM me and I'll help
<sonoma_wine> f8 gives me "the file /var/log/syslog changed disk
<sonoma_wine> "do you want to reload"
<ganjaman> whats dmesg | tail show?
<ganjaman> echo
<Matrixfox> hello world
<osse> /away/dev/proc
<ganjaman> echo$("hellow world")
<Matrixfox> C:\DOS\RUN?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> > /dev/null
<ganjaman> +1
<hmmwhatsthisdo> $(1)
<sawrubh> Hi. Does Ubuntu 12.10 have any support for detection and automatic switching between dual gpus or nvidia gpu's with optimus technology rather than having to use the fallback method of using projects like
<sawrubh> Bumblebee, because I have a Nvidia GT540M and I am using BOINC and it doesn't detect
<sawrubh> any gpu's in the system :s
<sawrubh> It's a real pain to install Nvidia drivers which are available from the official website, manually since it requires a lot of x server config twakings
<sawrubh> s/twakings/tweakings/g
<ganjaman> shows Ive never been a gamer only hardware probs I ever had with Linux is modems
<sawrubh> I remember, in 11.04, people faced all kind of problems with installing Gnome and then the good Ubuntu folks decided to support it from the official ppa and then everything was good
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: Quantal is offtopic here until release day
<sawrubh> ActionParsnip: whoops.
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: it is supported in #ubuntu+1 til then
<ganjaman> ActioParsnip +1 (hes a top guy)
<sawrubh> I hope this one isn't off the topic : I want to install the official nvidia drivers manually and I was daunted from what was presented online. Is there something I am missing or is there some relatively simpler solution ?
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: you can add the xorg updates ppa, less fresh more stable. Gives the 304 driver
<jorma> amuja...
<sawrubh> ActionParsnip: does that driver work with dual gpus. I mean can I then stop using Bumblebee and the 304 driver would plainly handle it or will I have to continue using Bumblebee ?
<sawrubh> ActionParsnip: should I uninstall Bumblebee and all the stuff that came with it and then do this ?
<ganjaman> sarubh what broke?
<sawrubh> also, will it automatically stop using Nouveau and use the nvidia driver or will I have to do it manually ?
<sawrubh> ganjaman: nothing broke, just that my experience with getting linux to know that I have a gt540m hasn't worked so far
<ganjaman> gfx eww
<ganjaman> stop using the latest cards rich boy lol#1
<Aravoth> Can someone help me?
<theadmin> ganjaman: Stop being unhelpful.
<theadmin> Aravoth: What's your problem?
<Kheo> hello everyone I have some questions..I have a new server and I want to put back my websites and my data base how can I do that ?
<Aravoth> I installed ubuntu 12.04 using wubi and it won't load at all, I get weird graphical gliches and can't access anything in ubuntu, not even grub
<Aravoth> I'm pretty new to linux...
<theadmin> Kheo: Most of the web stuff would reside in your htdocs directory (or /var/www for instance), as for databases use mysqldump or whatnot
<acu> is there any application that allows video chat with yahoo messenger users ?
<sawrubh> ganjaman: :)
<Kheo> theadmin: I've copy/paste the files on the /var/www but..do not work..
<Aravoth> I had it installed once before and it worked fine, but I screwed up a few things when I stupidly installed "startup-manager"
<Kheo> theadmin: how can I get them back ?!
<ganjaman> kheo whats your prob?
<Aravoth> so I i did a fresh re-install and now I get a crazy graphical glich and can't acess anything in ubuntu at all
<Kheo> I want to make my web sites work..on my apache
<ActionParsnip> acu: there used to be gyache but I believe its dead
<Kheo> I had a Server, and now I have a new installed one..and I want to make the web sites work as before.
<Kheo> with data bases and all.
<Kheo> I have them saved.
<ganjaman> /var/www if it exists would be Apaches root but if Apache dont exist (figure it out)
<Aravoth> I'm sure it has something to do with my nvidia video card, but I don't know how to fix it
<acu> Aravoth: some laptops with ATI graphics interfaces show this, but it is usually after grub if I remember anyhow, without any access, it is tough, you might need to bootlive cd and see what is wrong, as it looks , you need to do a fresh reinstall - h
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: no idea i'm completely avoiding that technology as its a nasty hack and causes all kinds of hell in Linux
<Kheo> I have /var/www and I copy/paste my old www folder into the new one.
<Kheo> that's all ?
<Aravoth> ok, I'll give that a shot
<Aravoth> thank you
<acu> Avaroth: do you have cli ? command line interface access (press CTRL F1
<ganjaman> kheo what do you need to restore?
<theadmin> Kheo: That, and dump mysql databases if any...
<Kheo> ganjaman: Read what I've told.
<Kheo> theadmin: the web sites do not work..
<Kheo> theadmin: How can I get them back to work ?
<ganjaman> kheo are you using Plesk or any other cps?
<theadmin> Kheo: That's your problem, I don't know what you're talking about, I don't know your exact setup... But are HTTPD and MySQLd started?
<Kheo> hmmmm
<Aravoth> I didn't try that
<Kheo> theadmin: what you do not understand ?
<Aravoth> But I will right now
<theadmin> Kheo: Well different websites set things up differently, so there's that... It may be using mySQL, it may be using a flatfile database, it may be using sqlite, it might not be using a database at all...
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: did you buy the system with the intention of installing Linux?
<acu> ActionParsnip, thanks, I know gyache is available in Fedora, but I wonder if there is any .deb
<ganjaman> lol @ theaddmin
<Kheo> theadmin: First I want to get my websites back.
<Kheo> theadmin: can you help ?
<theadmin> Kheo: I just told you that I can't. Three times in a row >.<
<Kheo> theadmin: I put them on var/www and they do not work.
<Kheo> ok..somebody can help ?
<ganjaman> kheo is Apache started?
<Kheo> yes
<sawrubh> ActionParsnip: :) , no I didn't but then I like Linux. btw I installed the xorg updates ppa and installed the nvidia-current. When I run nvidia-settings, it asks me to run nvidia-xconfig as root, but when I try to it says that I don't have it installed :s
<ganjaman> whats the /etc/init.d/httpd(apache2) status show?
<Kheo> what ?
<Kheo>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 {start|stop|graceful-stop|restart|reload|force-reload|start-htcacheclean|stop-htcacheclean|status}
<ganjaman> Going bed!
<Kheo> k ?
<Kheo> ...he left..
<Kheo> no one t2
<Kheo> help ?
<PaSsI_> i am downloading virtual box from terminal but it seems that download has stopped in terminal...any ideas how to fix that?
<Kheo> It's a simple thing..for a good linux user. I want to make my old www file on the new server can anyone help me ?!?!??!?!?!??!?!??!?!?!??!?
<Kheo> ?!?????????????????????
<Kheo> no one usefull in here..all waste of time..
<Kheo> I never get help in here.
<theadmin> Kheo: for i in apache2 mysql ; do sudo service $i start ; done # To start apache and mysql. But if that doesn't help then you messed something up when transferring files.
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: just copy it to the place of the standing folder, it will work
<Kheo> ActionParsnip: No it doesn't.
<Kheo> theadmin: I just put the old www instate of the new www.
<Kheo> what the hell I could messed ?!
<PaSsI_> download has stopped in terminal ...how to resume it?
<theadmin> Kheo: How many times did I tell you to dump mysql databases
<Kheo> what does it means ?
<Kheo> I have all mysql databases.
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: what do you see when you try?? Just saying 'it doesn't work' helps nobody. Most of all you
<Kheo> I see nothing..
<theadmin> Kheo: Well, mysql databases can't be just "copied over" as files, you have to use specific commands ("mysqldump" and, if I recall right, "mysqlrestore")
<Kheo> I've put my old www folder instate of the new www folder.
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: so when you restart the httpd service then web browse to localhost, you get a white page?
<Kheo> why the web sites don't show up ?
<Kheo> yes.
<Kheo> I get this file
<Kheo> application/x-httpd-php (397 bytes)
<Kheo> ....
<Kheo> when I'm typing my domain..
<theadmin> Kheo: You didn't set up PHP did you -_-
<theadmin> !lamp | Kheo
<ubottu> Kheo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Kheo> hmmmm
<Kheo> I've asked you what to do..
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: so no 404?
<Kheo> no all I get is application/x-httpd-php (397 bytes)
<Kheo> ...
<shruthivenkat> trying to cross compile optware
<shruthivenkat> crosstool/build/armv5b-softfloat-linux/gcc-3.3.5-glibc-2.2.5/build-glibc/csu/version-info.h:2:1:
<shruthivenkat> > missing terminating " character
<Kheo> to download this..
<shruthivenkat> getting this error anyone can help
<shruthivenkat> getting crosstool/build/armv5b-softfloat-linux/gcc-3.3.5-glibc-2.2.5/build-glibc/csu/version-info.h:2:1:
<shruthivenkat> > missing terminating " character error when trying to cross compile
<shruthivenkat> crosstool/build/armv5b-softfloat-linux/gcc-3.3.5-glibc-2.2.5/build-glibc/csu/version-info.h:2:1:
<shruthivenkat> > missing terminating " character anyone know the fix for this
<Kheo> waste of time in here..
<sidney_> is there a deb package for truecrypt
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: have you asked in the apache channel?
<WHoisAmanda> hey theadmin you here
<theadmin> sidney_: There's no need for one, get the universal installer off truecrypt.org
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: not everyone can know all the answers, think about it and quit being so petulant
<theadmin> WHoisAmanda: Yes, but wait a second, I have to take out the trash
<WHoisAmanda> kool
<theadmin> WHoisAmanda: pm me in the meantime
<Aravoth> so weird
<Aravoth> this happened before but the last time ubuntu went into some kid of safe mode and this time it's not doing it
<Kheo> I need a user name to speak on that channel..
<Kheo> so nobody from 1470 bots +3 ppl
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: no, you just need to be registered and identified
<Kheo> can help ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: people idle the channel, not everyine is typing
<Kheo> on apache redirect channel I must have an registred user..
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: its their policy
<Kheo> so I ask in here..because it's no apache problem..
<Kheo> It's Server problem..
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: then which softare is the issue with?
<apg> !patient
<Kheo> Ubuntu Server
<Kheo> ultimate..
<Kheo> 12..
<ActionParsnip> khno the server itself is up, and the hardware is running
<Kheo> so can anyone can know linux in here ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: you are running a service on the web server, your issue is with the service]
<shruthivenkat> version-info.h:1:1: missing terminating " character
<shruthivenkat>  cross compile optware
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: which web server service are you using?
<Kheo> nobody knows how to make a few websites work on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: which web server are you using?
<Kheo> apache2 ?
<Aravoth> I'm re-installing from wubi again
<blackhole> anyone any idea how to install legacy themes on ubuntu 12.04?
<Kheo> wasting time here..
<AresTheLion> Kheo, Which websites?
<Kheo> never get help..
<Kheo> never..
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: then your issue is entirely with apache, it is supported here but the apache channel itself will have more accurate solutions as the users there are helping people with apache
<Kheo> I did spend a lot of hours in here..never get 1 advice..
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: am I not advising now?
<Kheo> AresTheLion: My old www..
<Kheo> ActionParsnip: thanks for redirecting me.
<Kheo> I appreciate.
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: there is a dedicated channel for the service you are having issues with, if you ask in there you will get more precise help
<AresTheLion> Kheo, Please remember that the operating system, and everyone in this website donates their time for free. Sometimes we don't know the answers or aren't available.
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: so what happened to ".never get 1 advice"
<Kheo> then do not "donate" me your time.
<sawrubh> ActionParsnip: thanks. Yeah I guess I should avoid it and hope for one day when things get fixed by themselves ;)
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: again, petulant childish mentality
<Kheo> ActionParsnip: ok do not "donate" me your time. thanks
<Kheo> Anybody usefull in this channel ?
<blackhole> kheo, sometimes you need to reboot yourself heeheehe
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: ive donated all I can, good luck.
<WHoisAmanda> Kheo that's what the hell they are here to do but they do not have to
<Kheo> ^^
<Kheo> they do not know..
<WHoisAmanda> just give them a ounce of respect
<WHoisAmanda> Kheo^^
<Kheo> how to make work a few sites..lol
<ActionParsnip> sawrubh: its down to nvidia really, they chose to not suppot it initially but they joined the liuux foundation a while back so it may turn around
<Kheo> why are so many in here and nobody can't help..
<Kheo> It's a WASTING OF time.
<AresTheLion> Then go make your own OS from scratch
<ActionParsnip> Kheo: its you wasting your time, not us....
<WHoisAmanda> people are away from keyboard duh
<WHoisAmanda> keho^^^
<Kheo> ^^
<Kheo> like ActionParsnip ^^
<Kheo> he's "helping" ppl by chating ^^
<Kheo> So nobody knows how to make work an (old) www to a new server ?
<arif> Hi
<Kheo> just tell the steps.. 1 2 3 etc.
<Kheo> not chating.
<ActionParsnip> hi arif
<Kheo> can anyone knows ?
<bazhang> !attitude | Kheo
<ubottu> Kheo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<WHoisAmanda> i guess not use google
<Kheo> can anyone knows ? ?!
<WHoisAmanda> kheo^^^
<theadmin> Kheo: You're not telling us anything about your setup and expect us to help.
<bazhang> Kheo, stop repeating
<arif> I am using ubuntu 12.04, yesterday I have updated my wireless kernal drivers
<Kheo> LOL ?
<Kheo> what setup you need to make them work ?
<arif> earlier I was facing wireless issue
<Kheo> you must know not me..
<arif> it is resolved
<blackhole> kheo, you have to learn and read atleast, we help but you have to figure it out by yourself...
<Kheo> ?
<Kheo> what ?
<bazhang> Kheo, stop repeating and saying help me
<Kheo> wasting of time instate of help..
<WHoisAmanda> if you gonna act like a 5 year old just get outta here cause i am sure that they have better people to help    <-------- Kheo
<arif> by now  suddenly my key board key is not working for wireless
<arif> in log it is giving following error:
<bazhang> WHoisAmanda, lets move on
<Kheo> WHoisAmanda: ^^ I get only chat in here..
<Kheo> bazhang: ^^
<arif>  keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 247
<WHoisAmanda> sorry i had to break the truth
<arif>  keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 247
<Kheo> WHoisAmanda: let's chat man..nobody help in here..wasting of time
<arif> I am Amandra
<theadmin> Kheo: Stop complaining. Explain: Which webservers you have installed, which modules/plugins, which database architectures, what did you do to transfer them, whether there are major version differences or not...
<WHoisAmanda> is moving on to vodka
<bazhang> !ot | WHoisAmanda
<ubottu> WHoisAmanda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kheo> support channel = chat ?
<Kheo> ^^
<AresTheLion> Kheo, Why don't you go learn everything by yourself then come back in here and help us?
<theadmin> WHoisAmanda: Please see my PM window, I'm back.
<arif> oops, sorry
<ActionParsnip> arif: is it a USB keyboard
<arif> ActionParship : No it's normal key board only
<ActionParsnip> arif: so a PS2 keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> arif: a round connector?
<arif> actionParnip: it's normal keyboard
<arif> ActionParsnip:http://askubuntu.com/questions/178547/connection-drops-out-regularly-with-a-ralink-rt2800
<ActionParsnip> arif: a 'normal keyboard' doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> arif: how does the keyboard attach to the system?
<arif> ActionParnip: it's laptop's inbuild keyboard
<ActionParsnip> arif: you should have said that....
<arif> ActionParnip: sorry , I mean normal keyboard means inbuilt key board
<ActionParsnip> arif: do you dual boot the system?
<arif> yes
<arif> ActionParsnip: on windows 7 it's working fine
<arif> ActionParsnip: now whenever  I click on wireless key , it's giving "keyboard: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 247" error
<arif> ActionParsnip:so it looks like after this kernal driver update "compat-wireless-3.5.4-1-snpc"
<arif> ActionParsnip: any sugeetion which direction I can look
<arif> ActionParsnip: you still there
<buglyjoe> hi, could someone running 12.10 beta2 please tell me which groups the user should be a member of, by default. I used usermod -G without -a and got removed from all groups
<brady> is it possible to search google in firefox via the hud?
<buglyjoe> I mounted the os as a disk and put my self directly into the sudoers file temporarily. so I have root access. I just need to know the groups I should add myself to
<wilee-nilee> buglyjoe, #ubuntu+1 is 12.10
<buglyjoe>  wilee-nilee : oh ok, thanks
<brady> is it possible to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 without reinstalling the whole os?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I have problem with xrandr command . please view this : http://paste.debian.net/196832/ .
<mah454> How can add newmode to VGA-0 or DVI-I-0 ?
<bazhang> !upgrade | brady yes it is
<ubottu> brady yes it is: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> i have a question with xrandr
<mah454> can you help me ?
<bazhang> ask the channel and see mah454
<mah454> ok
<mah454> Please view this : http://paste.debian.net/196832/
<mah454> How can add newmode to VGA-0 or DVI-I-0 ?
<przemek> hello beautiful people i need a help with time zone
<przemek> 11:30 am est in cet  ?
<Hatori> hi kheo
<codefyre> przemek: TZ=CET date -d '11:30 EST'
<przemek> wow
<przemek> thank you very much
<przemek> codefyre: thank You dude
<codefyre> there is a caveat though
<codefyre> if date doesn't find /usr/share/zoninfo
<lotuspsychje> would it give problems completly remove zeitgeist?
<codefyre> it might fallback to /etc/localtime without an error
<WHOisAmanda> theadmin:what about Java will java commands work without a path
<varun> hi
<Hatori> hi varum
<Hatori> You sound girly :d
<Hatori> Varun
<bazhang> !ot | Hatori
<ubottu> Hatori: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barberan> hello there
<die-uh-ree-uh> my MYPAINT will not open! When I click the launcher, it does nothing but blink! I really need help here!
<die-uh-ree-uh> I really need help because I'm suppose to be doing commissions!
<barberan> русские есть?
<IdleOne> !ru | barberan
<ubottu> barberan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Hatori> what the problem die-uh-ree-uh
<die-uh-ree-uh> MyPaint will not open when I hit the launcher, I have re-started my computer, installed, uninstalled, it still won't open! D:
<Hatori> mypaint?
<IdleOne> die-uh-ree-uh: run it from terminal and see if there is any useful errors
<die-uh-ree-uh> list index out of range?
<Hatori> restarted just for it, amazing
<IdleOne> die-uh-ree-uh: You on a wacom tablet?
<die-uh-ree-uh> yes I am, I unplugged it
<die-uh-ree-uh> what does list index out of range mean?
<Hatori> buggy
<die-uh-ree-uh> D:
<die-uh-ree-uh> how can I fix this?
<Hatori> i think some memory related
<die-uh-ree-uh> but I have plenty of memory, I think?
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: try to delete mypaint config? ~/.mypaint maybe?
<rymate1234> its nothing to do with memory or the config afaik
<rymate1234> looks to me like it might be an error in the code
<rymate1234> feel free to prove me wrong though :P
<die-uh-ree-uh> i have no idea what to do
<bazhang> plug in the tablet
<die-uh-ree-uh> here
<die-uh-ree-uh> http://pastebin.com/0def9CSN
<die-uh-ree-uh> the whole thing
<rymate1234> yep
<rymate1234> appears to be a bug in mypaint by the looks of it
<jorick> I installed hybrid-7, yesterday it worked but after a reboot it stopped working. I can't get pas the "No ident response". Anyone an idea how to fix this?
<rymate1234> or something else went wrong
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: i installed mypaint and it seems to work ok
<die-uh-ree-uh> i know but not for me
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: your version is 1.0.0?
<die-uh-ree-uh> http://pastebin.com/0def9CSN <---- how to fix the 'bug'? If anyone can tell me a command so I can fix it, that would be cool
<die-uh-ree-uh> i have no idea kamidi
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: try rm -rf ~/.mypaint <- of course, you will lose mypaint config but...
<die-uh-ree-uh> but what??
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: but it might fix your problem. assuming there is something that causes list index error
<die-uh-ree-uh> so type in  rm -rf ~/.mypaint   ??
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: in terminal, yes
<die-uh-ree-uh> YAY
<die-uh-ree-uh> fixed
<die-uh-ree-uh> i love you
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: :)
<die-uh-ree-uh> *big hugs*
<die-uh-ree-uh> so I just lost the brushes and thats it?
<kamidi> die-uh-ree-uh: yes
<die-uh-ree-uh> pffft
<die-uh-ree-uh> bah I can get em again
<Snowie> Hi all. Read some articles today as part of my research for mobile support about port scanning. Decided to learn some more about it by scanning my home network. In the repos, it tells me nmap cannot be authenticated, and then the app want's root privilages. Any danger in this, or am i just being appropriately paranoid?
<llutz_> die-uh-ree-uh: next time just rename the directory, dont remove it
<die-uh-ree-uh> okay
<codefyre> Snowie , nmap needs root privilges for raw socket access
<codefyre> to build custom syn packets
<kamidi> llutz_: you're right. renaming is better option than removing. oops
<Snowie> codefyre, ok, thanks. what about the not authorised bit in the repos. Honestly never seen it before.
<blackhole> guys help me when i play COD4 in wine only black color display im using dell m5040,
<codefyre> Snowie , the keys used to authenticate packages might be no longer valid or some of them
<Snowie> codefyre, so... safe to play or no?
<codefyre> Snowie , sudo apt-key update; sudo apt-get update
<Snowie> ahh, thanks. yeah, i think i have an issue with my packages anyway. There is a duplicate package entry i think. cheers, brb
<codefyre> Snowie , safe to play but next time if u get this error , update the keyring using apt-key and the error should go away
<Snowie> lots of ladies say I have an issue with my package.
<Snowie> that was my housemate. she's pretty close to owing me $100 if she keeps it up
<Snowie> sorry all
<bazhang> Snowie, thats not appropriate
<Snowie> bazhang, i know, apologies all
<brady> is there some quick way to do google searches from ubuntu
<brady> like from the hud
<brady> i know alot of smart phones do similar things
<bazhang> brady, there are some nice lenses
<bazhang> brady, such as the askubuntu.com lens
<brady> im not certain what a lens is.. i will google it
<brady> lol
<bazhang> brady, its for unity
<Craig`> Hey guys, I was cut and pasting some files onto my external hard drive when I accidently restarted the computer, the files that had transfered aren't on the ext. hdd nor where they where in the first place (but the ones which hadn't transferred yet are).. any idea where they'll be?
<himanshu_linux> hi .. Is there any way that i make a live CD of the distro that i am using (ubuntu) with all the packages installed that i have downloaded and installed ..?
<Craig`> I can't find them in my rubbish bin either
<theadmin> himanshu_linux: remastersys
<wilee-nilee> himanshu_linux Check out remastersys
<wilee-nilee> hehe
<himanshu_linux> ok..
<Pre> Hello all, I have dual booted my system with ubuntu11.10 and win 7. I downloaded the Broadcom sta wireless driver, its connected with wifi now the problem is when i run ifconfig, I am not getting any wireless adapter listed there. how to get that Its listed there in the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .
<Craig`> and they're not in temp, does this mean i've lost them?
<codefyre> Craig`: the data should still be there, but i guess the filesystem deleted references to it while moving
<Craig`> codefyre: is there any way I can fix this?
<codefyre> the first thing you should do is remount the filesystem as readonly to avoid overwriting over them
<codefyre> Craig`: ext3 or ext4 >
<Craig`> it's an external hard drive, so i'm assuming ntfs
<Craig`> the main computer is ext4, though.
<codefyre> the data was being copied from ext4 to the external drive ?
<Craig`> yeah
<codefyre> than ext4 is from where it should be recovered
<Craig`> it was about 70% complete, but the only files I could find (where they were in the first place) was those that hadn't been transferred
<Craig`> codefyre: where should I be looking?
<codefyre> how important is the data , if very important , than you should be talking to an expert
<codefyre> in data-recovery before trying to recover data, its important to make an image of the filesystem
<lollons>  !list
<ubottu> lollons: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Craig`> it's more convenient than important
<lollons> sorry
<Craig`> i'll have to redownload 30GB of youtube videos
<theplanet> is there a .. what do you call them .. apt repository for haskell
<theplanet> !haskell
<codefyre> Craig` , than you should first remount the parition as readonly and than try extundelete
<theplanet> with the latest binaries
<Craig`> okay i'll try that codefyre
<Craig`> codefyre: I can't unmount it because it says it's busy, i'm not intentially doing anything with it but I don't think it's stil moving the files
<codefyre> Craig` , is the folder  from which you lost the files mounted on a seprate partition
<jnm> Hello, why doesn't the installer's partition editor set /boot on a fat file system?
<jnm> It only shows /dos and /windows mountpoints.
<bekks> jnm: Because you cant use a fat filesystem as /boot
<auronandace> jnm: boot should be on a linux filesystem
<jnm> why? iirc /boot will contain the grub files, and grub supports fat
<auronandace> jnm: fat doesn't handle linux permissions
<bekks> But fat does not support the necessary linux file permissions.
<llutz_> it should work with fat16, but why does one want this...
<jnm> Okay, I understand. Thank you.
<vitimiti> (^_^)/
<talsamon> hello, how could i assign a char to a key on the numberblock e.g.  "{" to AltGr + 1 ?
<Snowie> wow. i think my packages are really broken. even the GUI is playing up. I think i have duplicate ubuntu repos. i installed an app, and it all looks ok, but then it still comes up with install and the app is not there. What's the best method of a deepscan?
<milindxcra> Hi ... I am getting the following error when I try to upgrade ... too-long line or missing newline in `/var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File'
<milindxcra> Can someone help me
<milindxcra> The content of /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File contains some garbled characters along with paths that point to my Windows partition
<Snowie> milindxcra, any help here? http://askubuntu.com/questions/100046/unable-to-install-any-packages-due-to-unrecoverable-fatal-error-var-lib-dpkg-di
<Snowie> milindxcra, hmm, maybe not. Scratch that
<milindxcra> Can I rewrite /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File with an older version
<milindxcra> or working version ...
<milindxcra> what does that file contain if anyone knows here ...
<Zaeyx> Keep a backup
<Zaeyx> Go try it
<Zaeyx> Then test dpkg
<Snowie> milindxcra, that's what that post recommends, but it didnt work for the OP
<Zaeyx> You tell me
<milindxcra> If I rename the /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File as say File_bak and run the upgrade process I get the following errorfiles list file for package 'gtk-gnutella' is missing final newline
<Snowie> Zaeyx, maybe that post if followed would work?
<Woozie> hello
<ardchoille> I was highlighted, did someone need me for something?
<Woozie> does someone can help me with nvidia proprietary drivers?
<truexfan81> whats the problem with them?
<Woozie> i already described my problem on askubuntu
<Woozie> can i send you a link?
<truexfan81> sure
<Woozie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197040/nvidia-proprietary-driver-logging-me-to-console-instead-of-gui
<tapas> hmm, since a week or so (i think some update caused that) my mouse and keyboard sometimes get unresponsive
<tapas> the mouse works fine..
<tapas> but entering stuff on the keyboard causes both to lock up..
<tapas> and some key events are lost..
<bekks> Woozie: modprobe nvidia; sudo startx
<mei> join #ubuntu_cn
<mei> join ubuntu_cn
<bekks> Woozie: And before: unload the nouveau module.
<Zaeyx> I am just gonna throw this out there... there is a program in Ubuntu to install proprietary drivers
<truexfan81> that is why i like the nvidia installers for the 304 series drivers, it automatically blacklists nouveau
<Woozie> eh, i used "additional drivers" from Ubuntu, i think, that's you're meaning?
<Woozie> i used installer from NVIDIA, repo's, additional drivers menu
<Woozie> nothing actually worked
<Zaeyx> None worked?
<Woozie> yep
<Zaeyx> See I have  Lenovo Y570 with Nvidia gt 555m
<Zaeyx> And it worked great for me
<Zaeyx> D:
<bekks> Woozie: Well, then you have a messed up installation now, containing stuff from the repos and from the nvidia installer.
<EweR> is it ok to have mailserver and webserver on the same machine?
<Woozie> bekks, i don't think so
<truexfan81> Woozie: the way i do it is using the official run files from the nvidia site
<bekks> EweR: Depends on your overall setup.
<bekks> truexfan81: Which will break with every kernel update.
<EweR> bekks: vps ram:512mb hdd: 10gb
<Woozie> i was reinstalling my system for a few (10? 15? i really don't know now) times
<truexfan81> bekks: the 304 series includes a dkms module to make it update to the new kernels
<bekks> EweR: Thats no setup, that are hardware specifications.
<Zaeyx> EweR its always better to run a single service on one server... if you must run multiple with one box I suggest researching one of three topics.  App Armor, SE Linux, or virtualization
<Zaeyx> Speaking from a security standpoint
<bekks> from a security point of view, you missed grsec and hardened. selinux and apparmor are useless without a hardened system.
<tapas> Zaeyx: hmm, one might like an SSH server alongside e.g. apache though ;D
<truexfan81> bekks: i have done 3 ubuntu kernel updates since the last time i ran the installer, hasn't been broken once
<Zaeyx> Ssh is very secure
<Zaeyx> Web and mail is a bad combo
<EweR> oh
<bekks> Zaeyx: ssh is jus a method to connect to your server. It doesnt secure your server at all.
<Zaeyx> She Linux access controls function fine with an out of the box install
<Zaeyx> SE Linux*
<tapas> i was just being nitpicky: ssh server plus apache = two servers D
<tapas> s/D/;D/
<Zaeyx> There is always more to be done of course
<Woozie> bekks, does nouveau is unloaded with some kernel parameters?
<bekks> Woozie: rmmod nouveau
<Woozie> alright
<Woozie> back in a minute, will instal nvidia drivers and i'll check rmmod
<Zaeyx> Technically they do and though ssh doesn't secure your server.  It is not a protocol associated with many vulnerabilities... I would trust it over the ftp apache combo
<bekks> FTP? Lol. Even more insecure than a webserver.
<bekks> Better use SFTP or FTPS.
<Zaeyx> When it comes to multiple services on one box it happens all the time... look at LAMP...
<Zaeyx> I just said ftp was insecure... >.>
<tapas> :D
<Zaeyx> But certain combos are less secure... email and web... anything to do with oracle or adobe...
<Zaeyx> She Linux provides a very strong framework for security against unforseen zero day type threats
<Zaeyx> SE*
<Zaeyx> Stupid tablet auto incorrect
<brady> i once used a shell called litestep on windows that had a way i could right click on the desktop and have a configurable menu come up where i could navigate nested folders
<brady> is it possible to do anything like that with ubuntu?
<ardchoille> brady: I'm not sure I understand what you want
<ardchoille> you want to navigate nested folders?
<codefyre> i think he wants 'open in terminal' on folder right click
<brady> you were able to right click , and have a menu come up , with folders you had designated as the parent folders, if you hovered the mouse over one, its contents would show, and you could hover the mouse over the next folder, you would do this until yo got down to your file
<Zaeyx> So you want a fancy GUI/shell
<ardchoille> ah
<Cracked_Lucidity> if i wanted to install ubuntu onto a 16 gigabyte flash drive instead of a hard drive how would i do so?
<Zaeyx> Gnome 3 is as sexay as it gets ;)
<brady> gnome , can that work concurrently with ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !usb | Cracked_Lucidity
<ubottu> Cracked_Lucidity: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zaeyx> Cgnome is the GUI of ubuntu
<Zaeyx> Although then this dastardly thing called unity came along
<ardchoille> Cracked_Lucidity: startup disk creator. I used it to make an ubuntu live usb
<Cracked_Lucidity> k
<brady> so is that a no in regards to them running concurrently?
<Cracked_Lucidity> i love it when someone gives a straightforward answer
<Zaeyx> Gnome is the desktop environment in many Linux distros
<Zaeyx> And Ubuntu as well
<IdleOne> Cracked_Lucidity: had you read the info I had the bot give you, you would have seen the answer
<Zaeyx> It doesn't do exactly what you want
<Zaeyx> Out of the box
<brady> still dont know if they can run concurrently..
<IdleOne> Zaeyx: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please, this channel is for support only.
<Zaeyx> But with a little bit of scripting on your part I bet you could nail this "light step" or close to
<Cracked_Lucidity> IdleOne: That is the answer i am reffering to
<IdleOne> Cracked_Lucidity: I apologize for the attitude :/
<glebihan> brady, unity and gnome-shell can be installed side-by-side
<Zaeyx> WWW.gnome.org/gnome3
<Woozie> alright, i'm back
<Zaeyx> Jk
<glebihan> IdleOne, I think you're reading sarcasm from him when it wasn't meant to be
<Zaeyx> WWW.gnome.org/gnome-3
<IdleOne> glebihan: I did.
<Woozie> modprobe nvidia told me that it can't find module nvidia_current, rmmod nouveau told me it can't find nouveau in proc/modules and the error is the same.
<oseb> ..
<llutz_> Woozie: "sudo depmod -a && modprobe -l nvid*"
<pranavk> I am running ubuntu 12.04, I installed some softwares and then my system hanged and now I am not able to login into one of my account via GUI. However I am able to log into another account successfully via GUI. Moreover I can then successfully login into my other blocked account via sudo login.
<pranavk> How to log into the other blocked account via GUI
<pranavk> It just shows a blank black screen and then again asks me my password when logging in via GUI.
<Woozie> ...Ubuntu just got freezed, if anybody told me something - please, repeat. :/
<llutz_> Woozie: "sudo depmod -a && modprobe -l nvid*"   does it llist nvidia_current ?
<Woozie> wait a second, i'll write that down and check
<Magnus96> hey guys
<Magnus96> anything happening here?
 * Magnus96 is cool
<ardchoille> Is there a way to get coverflow view in nautilus when viewing a dir of pictures?
<pranavk> I am not able to login into my ubuntu 12.04 account via GUI (Ubuntu login manager). This is the log from my /var/syslog when trying to log into my account : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263443/
<m3asmi> can't shutdown ubuntu 'Stopping emergency keypress handling '
<pranavk> As soon as I enter the password, it shows a black blank screen and again lands me into ubuntu login manager screen and again asks for password.
<xoxo> @ardchoille: Nautilus Elementary had that, don't know if it still works. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/how-to-install-nautilus-coverflow-in-ubuntu
<Woozie> alright
<m3asmi> Can't shutdown  'Stopping save system clock to hardware clock'  last line !!
<Woozie> i tried that depmod -a command, it told me it can't find nvid* packet
<ardchoille> xoxo: nautilus elementary is defunct, their devs are working on a whole new file manager
<Woozie> any ideas what to do next? i'm on ircII now (console IRC), so i can do anything you want and tell you rightaway what it gives
<tapas> pranavk: hi, try a different desktop environment..
<xoxo> ardchoille: ok, didn't follow that
<m3asmi> init ureadahead main process terminated with status 5 !!
<codefyre> pranavk: did u accidentaly changed the login shell of your account to /bin/false ?
<ardchoille> xoxo: nautilus elementary is no longer being developed or supported
<Woozie> no ideas what to do? ;/
<ardchoille> Woozie: don't get discouraged, stick around and ask your question again later. Most of America is asleep at this hour
<Gaenor> hey
<tapas> Woozie: do you have the nvidia kernel modules installed at all?
<Woozie> i just installed it
<bekks> How did you check it exists?
<tapas> dpkg -L package_name
<Woozie> wait a second
<tapas> dpkg -L nvidia-current
<tapas> this shouls list a bunch of files..
<tapas> or give an error
<Woozie> it throws me a bunch of files
<Woozie> i am now on not-working GUI (console IRC)
<bekks> sudo modprobe nvidia; dmesg should list something about that at the end.
<tapas> lsmod | grep nvidia
<tapas> if it's loaded it should show..
<Woozie> bekks, it throwed me so much information that i needed to save it in file
<xoxo> @Woozie: if you want you GUI back maybe try to "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP" and reboot
<Woozie> wait a few secs, i need to copy that file on pendrive and upload it from another computer
<tapas> Woozie: no worries..
<tapas> does lsmod | grep nvidia
<tapas> show something?
<Woozie> yep
<tapas> ok, try startx
<Woozie> same error
<Woozie> as always
<tapas> or rather /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<tapas> assuming you use lightdm
<tapas> erm
<tapas> sudo  /etc/init.d/lightdm start
<tapas> what's the error btw?
<tapas> also, what xoxo says.. maybe your xorg.conf is borked.. so mv it to xorg.conf.bak
<Woozie> "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error)
<tapas> can you paste the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<tapas> or rather this: grep NVIDIA /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tapas> Woozie: also: what's your graphics hardware..
<Woozie> my Xorg.0.log is on askubuntu.com
<tapas> maybe you need a different nvidia driver instead of current
<Woozie> i tried to install two different versions, nothing
<Woozie> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start worked, it started
<tapas> this one?
<tapas> http://askubuntu.com/questions/197040/nvidia-proprietary-driver-logging-me-to-console-instead-of-gui
<Woozie> yep
<Woozie> brb
<Woozie> i'm back
<tapas> Woozie: so X started..
<tapas> but i guess it's not accelerated..
<Woozie> i don't think i have X started
<tapas> 11:35 < Woozie> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm start worked, it started
<Woozie> no signs of gui here :)\
<TiR3x> hi all
<gordonjcp> tapas: hello, fancy running into you here
<tapas> gordonjcp: hi :D
<Woozie> wait, i was going to copy that file
<Woozie> brb
<truexfan81> i'm back
<TiR3x> i want to know what is linux application programing language
<tapas> well, as ubuntu user it's not soooo surprising that i sometimes hang out here :D
<TiR3x> ?
<bazhang> TiR3x, python
<ardchoille> TiR3x: python
<tapas> TiR3x: C/C++/Python/Lua/Fortran/Assembler/Pascal/C#
<tapas> and many more..
<TiR3x> ok
<TiR3x> wich is best
<TiR3x> ?
<ardchoille> TiR3x: python
<tapas> TiR3x: totally depends on a] the application you want to write
<TiR3x> python is visual?
<tapas> b] your preferences
<tsimpson> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tsimpson> ^ or #ubuntu-offtopic
<tapas> TiR3x: when choosing a language for a project, weight the pros and cons of different ones to find the best choice
<TiR3x> i wanna to learn a visual programin lang
<tapas> Woozie: from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<kostkon> TiR3x, python, otherwise your 2nd choice should be vala
<tapas> Woozie: try jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia_current
<tapas> TiR3x: what kind of application do you want to write..
<tapas> TiR3x: without that information, no advice can be given..
<tapas> [at least no good one..]
<tsimpson> TiR3x, tapas: please take the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic instead of here
<kostkon> TiR3x, for vb style, check gambas
<Woozie> ok, uploaded
<Woozie> http://puu.sh/1bUae
<tapas> Woozie: it seems your nvidia driver just doesn't support your card..
<tapas> try these:
<tapas> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<tapas> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tapas> from here: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/nvidia-drivers-collection-for.html
<tapas> maybe that one is more recent
<Woozie> i have added that repo and installed driver with apt-get, so it's that driver ;c
<tapas> Woozie: oh, wow, then maybe edit /etc/apt/sources.lst, remove that repo, purge the current nvidia-current package and install the normal one from ubuntu
<tapas> Woozie: or didn't that work at all either?
<Woozie> it didn't work either
<tapas> Woozie: do you have an xorg.conf?
<Woozie> i don't remember where it was, if it was in /etc/xorg - i don't have any
<tapas> ok
<Woozie> but i generated one with nvidia-xconfig aaaand nothing.
<tapas> Woozie: try uninstalling all nvidia drivers and install nouveau
<tapas> Woozie: maybe that works at least a little bit..
<Woozie> the problem is nouveau is not working very good, graphical glitches and GUI freezes aren't normal
<Woozie> i didn't uninstalled nouveau now, but in pas i did that and nothing
<Woozie> past*
<blackhole> ip trace
<tapas> Woozie: just found this:
<tapas> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+question/198508
<tapas> "Hi, upgrading the kernal via the moun update manager did the work! Now the nVidia driver is working!
<tapas> "
<tapas> dunno what the moun update manager is though..
<Woozie> i have the newest kernel (3.2.0.31)
<tapas> i think 3.4 is out in the wild already
<Woozie> hmmm
<tapas> actually 3.6
<tapas> Woozie: you can also try this:
<Woozie> brb, i'll uninstall nvidia drivers, get into the GUI and update kernel
<tapas> apt-get purge nvidia-current
<tapas> Woozie: one moment..
<tapas> Woozie: you can try running the original nvidia driver installer
<Woozie> i tried :C
<tapas> Woozie: it's a shell script that builds the module..
<tapas> no dice either?
<Woozie> yep
<tapas> ok, trying a more recent kernel is worth a shot.
<Woozie> as for now, i'll update kernel to 3.4 maybe
<tapas> you'll need to add extra repos for that though i guess.
<Woozie> so, uninstalling NVIDIA drivers now - be right back
<tapas> kk
<Zym> anyone can tell me how i can change a the screen resolution even if my monitor is not detected?
<Guest2591> wtf
<codefyre> Zym: have u tried xrandr
<hikmet> HI I installed xbuntu but I cant use some letters on my keyboard/
<hikmet> help me
<txomon> hikmet: which keyboard do you have?
<txomon> (and configured)
<hikmet> turkish q
<hikmet> i selected turkish q
<hikmet> at the beginn'ng
<hikmet> should I install again
<txomon> hikmet: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<hikmet> ok
<Abbas|> guys
<Abbas|> is there a place i can get ubuntu images form? that has squid ssl installed?
<txomon> btw, if you google and put "how to change keyboard configuration ubuntu" I am sure it will show you pretty nice tutorials
<Abbas|> my installed of ubuntu 12.04 keeps freezing (to death - hard reset only cure) everytime i try to update/ do something
<txomon> Abbas|: ?
<Zym> codefyre: am trying, but i run into a few problems... need to tinker a bit. thanks
<txomon> Abbas|: did you modify /etc/apt/sources.list or something under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<txomon> ?
<Abbas|> no
<Abbas|> but the freezes are random
<Abbas|> sometimes they happen 15mins in
<Abbas|> sometimes 2mins in
<txomon> Abbas|: nothing is random
<Abbas|> and only mouse point moves, nothing clickable
<Abbas|> i do alt+ctrl+del
<Hatori> abbas, switch to console,and looks at your log
<Abbas|> ctrl+esc
<ircnode0> is there someway to disable hardware accelaration in firefox? I tried graphically go to Adobe Flash Player Settings, but can't Disable hardware acceleration.
<Abbas|> Hatori , i cant open anything when it freezes
<txomon> any way, If you prefer to format I will guide you (many times is faster to format than to find the solution)
<Abbas|> txomon
<Abbas|> yeah i want to do that
<txomon> Abbas|: but if you press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Abbas|> but i was wondering if i can get image iwht squid ssl install
<Abbas|> txomon i didtknow that shortcut, does it bring task manager?
<Hatori> abbas, how about hit ctrl alt f1
<txomon> Abbas|: you don't understand how linux distros work
<txomon> Abbas|: no, it brings you to a console
<Abbas|> txomon yes thats why i am asking man
<Abbas|> o
<Abbas|> ok
<Abbas|> but i wouldnt know what to do with console, i know only few commands
<Abbas|> to install squid or tiny proxy
<hikmet> which one should i choose_txomon
<txomon> Abbas|: distros, like debian, ubuntu etc. Have a central archive where there are _a_ _lot_ of programs, that you can install or not
<Abbas|> txomon i tried installing a few
<Abbas|> but it seems i need to do like 10 commands
<Abbas|> to get squid ssl
<Abbas|> i got the basic squid up an drunning
<hikmet> txomon
<Abbas|> but its not ssl
<Abbas|> and i also setup tiny proxy (but its too slow0
<MonkeyDust> Abbas|  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<txomon> all the system is modular, and created as packets, so if you want to install squid, check also squid-<tab><tab> to get sure there isn't a ssl package
<Abbas|> i see
<Abbas|> i'll try that
<txomon> hikmet: the one you have installed
<Abbas|> now i need to setup a fresh ubutnu installation
<txomon> Abbas|: google: ubuntu download
<Abbas|> txomon the iso i get form ubutnu site now, will it have all updates included?
<knytm4r3> @abbas not all
<txomon> Abbas|: if connected to internet, instead of using the ones in the cds (outdated) will replace the ones that are newer
<Abbas|> hmm hehe, yeah i checked in morning there were like 500mb update needed
<Abbas|> but it freeze in middle
<Abbas|> i hope i can fix squid ssl
<Woozie> alright, i just reinstalled ubuntu and formatted whole hdd
<txomon> Abbas|: search about apt-cache
<Woozie> now i'm downloading 3.4 kernel files
<txomon> Woozie: for what?
<Abbas|> hmmm
<hikmet> txomon my netbook is packard bell i cant see the keyboard for it
<Hatori> abbas|..i think not squid or tiny proxt caused the freeze
<Abbas|> yea hatori, i think so too
<Abbas|> its some other app
<txomon> hikmet: those are all generic ones, not particular ones
<Woozie> i have serious problem with nvidia proprietary drivers
<Abbas|> but i only download certify apps from ubuntu download center
<Abbas|> no stranger app
<Woozie> i had freezes of GUI which i didn't had before on Ubuntu
<Woozie> after installing Mint it appeared
<Abbas|> hmm
<Abbas|> 3 other apps extra i have are screenshot one, download manager and torrent client
<Woozie> so i cleaned the disk from Mint and installed clean Buntu
<MonkeyDust> Woozie  using Mint?
<Abbas|> i think one of them is culprit
<txomon> Woozie: i had something pretty similar, but in debian with a gtx260
<Woozie> freezes are gone for a moment, but now i'll install a newer kernel and try to install nvidia proprietary drivers
<Woozie> if this will succeed on Ubuntu, i'll do the same for a new installation of Mint 13 Cinnamon
<Woozie> practically the same, but with another GUI ;p
<Abbas|> does nvidia support linux now?
<Abbas|> i hear only 2d grpahics
<intore> hi, am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 from cd but the message "unable to medium containing a live filesystem"
<hikmet> txomon hugely thanks
<intore> could you help me please?
<hikmet> ı also have problem with my printer brother dcp 70 30 it doesnt print
<hikmet> what should ı do?
<Abbas|> install easy os for u brother hikemet ;p
<Abbas|> not everyone know linux
<Abbas|> it is very hard
<txomon> hikmet: I got nut about that also. There is a package brother-<dontrememberwhat> that helps you to install your printer
<hikmet> ok thanks
<txomon> google it, and it will bring you to a page that uses those packages, I don't recommend you to install it on hand downloading the .debs from brother.com
<Hatori> !info nasm
<ubottu> nasm (source: nasm): General-purpose x86 assembler. In component main, is optional. Version 2.09.10-1 (precise), package size 1007 kB, installed size 2390 kB
<Hatori> !info gasm
<ubottu> Package gasm does not exist in precise
<Hatori> !info asm
<ubottu> Package asm does not exist in precise
<Abbas|> txomon, i want to thank you to you
<kolding> hello
<himanshu_linux> is there any better way to make live CD ??
<LeMike> hi there. is there a possibility to create a file for a different usergroup? if I "sudo touch foo.bar" then it's own by root
<himanshu_linux> other than unetbootin .
<ardchoille> himanshu_linux: Startup Disk Creator
<Abbas|> ardchoille what do you recommend for making usb flash drive setup?
<Abbas|> i have old ubuntu in dual boot with win7
<txomon> Abbas|: np
<Abbas|> i dont want to lose win7
<ardchoille> Abbas|: a usb live ubuntu environment?
<Abbas|> but fresh ubuntu i install
<txomon> Abbas|: then use whatever you want
<Abbas|> side by side
<Hatori> !info as
<txomon> Abbas|: just don't erase the 2 windows partitions
<ubottu> Package as does not exist in precise
<ardchoille> I used Startup Disk Creator to make a live usb of ubuntu 12.04, works perfectly
<Hatori> !info as86
<ubottu> Package as86 does not exist in precise
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, if you know how to partition, you just install without deleting the Windows partitions
<Hatori> !info assembler
<ubottu> Package assembler does not exist in precise
<Hatori> !assembler
<Abbas|> warOfTheNerd and windows 7 will be accessible from grub like always?
<txomon> Hatori: stop it
<Abbas|> with oeverwriting old ubutnu?
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | Hatori
<ubottu> Hatori: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<txomon> Abbas|: of course
<Abbas|> nice
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, if you're making a USB stick install, then it won't overwrite anything anyway
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, if you're installing to hard disk, you can upgrade the old Ubuntu install without ruining anything
<Abbas|> warOfTheNerd, i want to usb disc for installaion setup, to hdd
<Abbas|> WarOfTheNerd but old ubutnu freezes
<Abbas|> i dont think it'll fix with upgrade
<Abbas|> is grub stored on ubutnu partition? if i delte ubuntu partion from win7?
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, then reformat the Ubuntu partition on the partitioning screen, tell setup you want to do partitioning yourself
<txomon> Abbas|: the idea is that windows 7 uses a 100mb partition at the beggining and then the system partition, ubuntu uses as many partitions as you want. People usually uses 3, one swap, other for /home and other for the rest (/)
<Abbas|> ok
<Abbas|> i'll ask for advice once my setup flash is ready
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, if you reformat the Ubuntu partition, and then proceed to install, it will detect Win7 and add it to GRUB as usual
<Abbas|> http://i.imgur.com/oEgK5.jpg
<Abbas|> ok
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, just make sure you have backed up any /home stuff if you don't have a separate /home on Ubuntu
<Abbas|> i dont have anything imp on ubuntu
<Abbas|> i only want squid ssl :)
<txomon> ok
<Abbas|> so my tv can stream via vpn
<Abbas|> otherwise i have to buy vpn router for dd-wrt
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, then you're good to reformat the Ubuntu partition and just install cleanly as usual, so long as you don't touch the Win7 partitions, you'll be fine :)
<Abbas|> ok :) ty i'll try not to ruin
<Abbas|> WarOfTheNerd / txomon would u advise a server iso ? i thnk that has squid ssl preinstall?
<Abbas|> it says its 2gb,
<txomon> Abbas|: as I told you, all the imgs are the same, just install the packages
<himanshu_linux> ardchoille : i am having problem while making live CD or live USB . when am use unetbootin to make it and reboot my system it says live cd configuration not present .. help me
<Abbas|> ok txomon
<MonkeyDust> himanshu_linux  is it a live cd or usb? which one of the two?
<txomon> Abbas|: what I would recommend you would be to use lubuntu, as it is very lighweight, and won't overload your computer much (no idea on how good it is)
<Abbas|> is it gui?
<Abbas|> i cant do much command line
<txomon> Abbas|: yes, but the server version isn't
<Abbas|> hmmmm
<himanshu_linux> ardchoille : i have made both and tried .. it is not working .
<txomon> Abbas|: the idea is that there exist metapackages, named lubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop that all of them install different guis
<Woozie> i'm back with GUI and installed NVIDIA drivers
<Woozie> and another problem
<Abbas|> ah i see
<tapas> Woozie: how did yu get it to work?
<Abbas|> txomon i think i'll go with ubuntu fo rnow, so squid has no issue
<Abbas|> i am too n0ob for advance
<ardchoille> himanshu_linux: I know nothing about unetbootin, I use the Startup Disk Creator
<Woozie> i actualised kernel to 3.4
<himanshu_linux> ardchoille : i am not able to install it from win7 too ..
<txomon> so if you find that you make an installation any day that doesn't have any gui, just install any of them like apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tapas> Woozie: ok..
<Abbas|> i see
<Woozie> but now GUI works on VESA driver, and nvidia-settings saids i'm not using nvidia driver
<ardchoille> himanshu_linux: I haven't used a Windows OS in ten years, so I won't be able to help with that either
<Abbas|> txomon how do i popen task manager to kill task in ubuntu?
<Abbas|> like alt ctrl del
<Woozie> i'm trying to nvidia-xconfig now
<himanshu_linux> ardchoille : me too .. my friend want help . :)
<txomon> Abbas|: there isn't a real shortcut for it, but there is an app called system monitor (I think)
<codefyre> Woozie: vesa is generic video driver
<tapas> Woozie: what does your Xorg.0.log say now?
<codefyre> it works with almost all graphic cards
<Abbas|> oh
<Abbas|> txomon and i think ubuntu ppl don tlike WINDOW key
<Abbas|> i do window+d
<Abbas|> it doesnt minimize all winodws :)
<txomon> Abbas|: in gnome-shell you use windows key
<Abbas|> ubuntu is gnome?
<Woozie> now it saids "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module."
<txomon> and there are several shortcuts for it, but its name is meta key
<MonkeyDust> Abbas|  unity is gnome3 with eyecandy
<txomon> Abbas|: it is ubuntu's DE
<Woozie> alright, trying to nvidia-xconfig
<Woozie> and reboot
<tapas> Woozie: yeah, i guess your nvidia kernel package is for the wrong kernel..
<Abbas|> DE?
<himanshu_linux> hi i am not able to install ubuntu 12.04 from win7 .. it give error while excuteing "wubi.exe"
<Abbas|> desktop engine?
<codefyre> envirmonet
<himanshu_linux> need help ..
<tapas> Woozie: try installing it manually..
<ilikethelongnick> after upgrade, ubuntu can not boot, only a '_' at screen, can anyone help me?
<Abbas|> o
<WarOfTheNerd> himanshu_linux, try running as administrator
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset > ilikethelongnick
<ubottu> ilikethelongnick, please see my private message
<Woozie> with .run file from nvidia site?
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: try with single user mode
<txomon> (the recovery)
<tapas> Woozie: yep
<Woozie> alright
<WarOfTheNerd> himanshu_linux, honestly though, Wubi is a bad way to use Linux, even Ubuntu
<Woozie> so now i'll purge the nvidia drivers
<tapas> yeaarp
<Woozie> brb
<tapas> kk
<bz0b> hey guys. i have a few questions about setting up HA on ubuntu 12.04 lts. anyone here have any experience with that?
<tapas> bz0b: what's HA?
<MonkeyDust> bz0b  what's HA ?
<himanshu_linux> WarofTheNerd : hmm
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, as in High Availability?  That and Ubuntu don't exactly mix.
<bz0b> High Availablitiy
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, speak to Canonical about getting support for that.  They will provide all the help you need
<MonkeyDust> what's High Availablity?
<bz0b> Well I was going to use heartbeat and pacemaker
<bz0b> really?
<Abbas|> can someone plz point me how to make installation disc on flash drive
<IdleOne> !usb | Abbas|
<ubottu> Abbas|: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Hatori> warofthenerd, wubi was there for people coming from windows to try linux likes other windows application
<ardchoille> Abbas|: use Startup Disk Creator, it's a gui and very easy
<bz0b> WarOfTheNerd: How would I contact them?
<Abbas|> ty IdleOne
<Abbas|> ok
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, have a look at canonical.com
<profiler1982> am have kazam problem in 11.10 can anybody help
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, you could also fill out:  http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/contact
<moment> why does gitosis make it impossible for me to log on with ssh?
<moment> or git or whatever
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, when it comes to mission-critical, don't skimp on support =]
<bz0b> WarOfTheNerd: The problem with that is I have to have this done today and I don't think that gives me a large enough window of time to get support.
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, ah, that's a bit tight.  If you're not tied to any particular distro, you could always ask the #centos folks how you'd do it if you used their distro
<ilikethelongnick> txomon thanks,but my ubuntu can't step into that interface
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: ?
<txomon> which interface?
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, the reason I say this is because although Ubuntu is awesome, it isn't popular with large-scale clustering, HA or big private virt farms yet
<bz0b> WarOfTheNerd: So basically I need to setup 2 hp servers with 24tb disk arrays that need to be clustered for HA, authenticated via AD, and setup with an NFS, AFP (netatalk), and Samba Share, and they all have to be highly available, and synced through both servers, and all authenticated with AD
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, got a budget?  If you need faster support you could ring up Red Hat and get a quote if Canonical support isn't quick enough
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: did you use the nomode set?
<txomon> nomodeset*
<bz0b> Yes, It's probably along the lines of $500 USD
<WarOfTheNerd> ouch
<WarOfTheNerd> bz0b, if you need a free/community solution, you're probably better off with CentOS, they have people who deal with this sort of thing
<bz0b> Exactly
<bz0b> Thanks for your help WarOfTheNerd
<Hatori> bz0b, actually tools you need to setup was all available on repos
<ilikethelongnick> txomon i don't know how to say that situation，maybe i should print the screen first; just a black screen with a '_', no choose for me
<hargut> hello
<bz0b> Hatori: You mean heartbeat and pacemaker?
<WarOfTheNerd> Hatori, knowing which packages isn't everything, he's got a lot to set up in one day without a good budget there
<hargut> I've just installed ubuntu 12.04 and want to remove kdm from the starting procedure. How to remove kdm in ubuntu from startup?
<Hatori> bz0b, and if you accept fully understand, samba4 can play a role for your AD
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: the idea is that the kernel, at boot time, has some parameters, if you put nomodeset in those parameters, it usually works
<Hatori> bz0b..and not relies on windows for ad
<Rootbrian> As to why xorg is constantly fighting for resources and causing lag on #ubuntu when viewing videos in HTML5 or Flash, is there a reason?
<Rootbrian> Like it's driving me up the wall monitoring it in a second tty.
<Hatori> hargut,you can purge it
<tapas> Rootbrian: i guess the video players aren't making use of acceleration infrastructure
<tapas> Rootbrian: so the X server has to process every single frame to get it up on the screen
<bz0b> Hatori: How so. The problem is we need to authenticate through AD for the network shares.
<Rootbrian> Mine supports h.264 and x264
<MonkeyDust> bz0b  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<hargut> Hatori: I don't want to purge it, I only want to remove it from automatic startup.
<Rootbrian> ATI HD 4650 graphics, that shouldn't be an issue. It plays 720p fine.
<bz0b> MonkeyDust: What about centrify express?
<tapas> Rootbrian: well, it depends on every piece in the chain... if one fails to use the acceleration infrastructure, things will be slow..
<MonkeyDust> bz0b  don't know what that is
<Rootbrian> but it occasionally will get so choppy. VLC uses almost at max, 9% when playing it but Xorg uses 99%.
<bz0b> ok, so after i add the ubuntu server to AD, how do I configure the shares to be authenticated with the AD
<bz0b>  Do i setup the permissions through windows side or linux side?
<Rootbrian> Afterwards, when I pause it, xorg is still using 99%.
<ilikethelongnick> txomon thanks, but i can not see this http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=153669&mode=view/20120323096.jpg; so i think there is some thing wrong with grub2, not kernel; am i right?
<Rootbrian> sounds a bit mad if you think about it.
<MonkeyDust> bz0b  there's also #ubuntu-server
<mschr> hello folks - how are the unity effects and settings changed? i feel really sad that the stock (just reinstalled) ubuntu 12.04 has so limited settings available
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: press shift
<MonkeyDust> mschr  use MyUnity or compiz-config
<Rootbrian> come to think about it, the same thing happens when playing audio files. Why does xorg need to fight for all available cpu resources?
<txomon> ilikethelongnick: usually, the grub menu is hidden if you just have ubuntu, so to make it appear, you must press shift
<txomon> all the time
<tapas> Rootbrian: sounds like a dodgy setup..
<Rootbrian> It's a clean install.
<tapas> Rootbrian: which ATI drivers are you using?
<tapas> Rootbrian: i heard there are differnt versions with different kinds of problems..
<Rootbrian> Xorg is also responsible for that 100% cpu hogging bug that still plagues many ubuntu versions after 9.10.
<tapas> Rootbrian: maybe try a different one..
<tapas> Rootbrian: i never experienced these for almost a decade ;D
<tapas> sounds to me like the ATI drivers are broken..
<Rootbrian> I tried both ati drivers and gone without them, same issue. It's nuts.
<eamon> Is it true that ubuntu is now ad-supported?
<smartboyhw> eamon, well you can disable it now in Unity 6.8.0 :D
<Mechdave_> Rootbrian, Have you configured xorg with the ati configuration program?
<MonkeyDust> eamon  you mean the amazon controversy?
<smartboyhw> eamon, well at least the lens
<smartboyhw> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-68-landed-ubuntu-1210-support-enabledisable-online-search-results-visual-refinements-and
<Rootbrian> I just use the basic settings. Haven't dug into much of anything.
<eamon> MonkeyDust: Aye
<MonkeyDust> eamon  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilikethelongnick> txomon i have a win7,too; thanks, now i reboot my pc to try it; if i can see the command line of grub2, maybe i can fix it.
<Mechdave_> Rootbrian, I recommend you configure using ATI's software. This may fix your problem
<Rootbrian> Using fluxbox right now, I do run gnome-panel when I need to access anything from the menu, after I'm done or it gets in the way, I kill it.
<avey> hi I dont want to interrupt your troubleshooting. just a quick question. If I install 12.10 beta today will i be able to upgrade to stable when it's out?
<MonkeyDust> eamon  and 12.10 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<Mechdave_> avey, yes, but I recommend a clean install
<smartboyhw> avey, if you keep sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then yes........
<avey> allright thanks
<eamon> Cool, I went to #ubuntu-offtopic since this is not a support question.
<dn4> how do I find out how much room is left on my hdd
<MonkeyDust> dn4  df -h
<Rootbrian> Each time I upgrade, I backup the firefox, opera and chromium data folders and the rest of the home folder, skipping preferences to avoid screwing stuff up. It fixes anything that messes up the menu.
<Mechdave_> dn4, open a terminal and type df -h /
<dn4> thank you
<Mechdave_> dn4, man df will give you all the options
<Rootbrian> last upgrade rendered half of the menu with missing programs. Was like hell trying to figure it out.
<Rootbrian> as soon as openshot is done rendering something (that program is a massive resource hogger, even if idle, it hogs everything at 100%), I'll dig in by tomorrow. Xorg needs to behave better.
<Rootbrian_ghost> Dammit. Does it have to ping out on me? Lol
<smartboyhw> Rootbrian_ghost, what?
<Rootbrian_ghost> I'll dig into the ati configuration by tomorrow. Openshot, a major resource-hogging video editor even when idle (believe it), is done rendering something in 1080p.
<Rootbrian_ghost> Laters. I guess it'll take a few minutes before nickserv ditches my locked screenname without the "_ghost" attached to it. I hate it when I get disconnected without any notification.
<woozie> well, damn.
<woozie> now xserver is stuck on loading nvidia driver
<woozie> something new :X
<moment> is there anywhere on the internet where someone wrote down a useful and not outdated tutorial on git?
<MonkeyDust> moment  if you're skilled enough to know it's outdated, why don't you write one yourself
<moment> dude
<moment> it's outdated
<moment> because the comments
<moment> say that it is
<moment> sometimes even the text iself
<MonkeyDust> moment  start here http://git-scm.com/
<moment> the reason i'm not writing one myself
<moment> is because i suck at git
<moment> which is also why i am trying to find a guide
<Hatori> momen git-tutor
<bazhang> !enter | moment
<ubottu> moment: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hatori> !gas
<Hatori> !gasm
<bazhang> Hatori, /msg ubottu
<Hatori> bazhang, how to tell the bot to search some packages,
<bazhang> Hatori, /msg ubottu find package
<Hatori> i would try that
<MonkeyDust> Hatori  and don't close the ubottu window, so you can use it again
<Hatori> bazhang, i mean search packages that i don't know what exactly names of packages,just know simple desc
<bazhang> Hatori, thats the one
<bazhang> if you wish to know the exact package description, it's /msg ubottu info packagename
<Hatori> bazhang, the bot says bla bla not valid distribution
<tsimpson> Hatori: use apt-cache search then
<lotuspsychje> can it do harm to completly delete zeitgeist?
<ALEXPK91> BUONGIORNO :)
<Amzul> hi, i am trying to mounnt ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso into my virtualbox, i downloaded this image from ubuntu website. i keep getting fatal error saying this is not bootable disk. where can i fetch a bootable server image?
<lotuspsychje> !it | ALEXPK91
<ubottu> ALEXPK91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<akis> i just installed samsung unified driver and my new printer work fine. on my xubuntu 12.04 desktop there is a samsung's icon and there is a new menu in my main menu.
<akis> how can i remove the desktop icon  and how can i manage main menu to put the samsung menu under a xubuntu menu?
<RWOverdijk> I'm trying to ssh, and telnet, but both are not working. I'm getting "ssh: connect to host spoonx.nl port 22: Network is unreachable" while it's clearly reachable.
<tq> hmmm... lotuspsychje, not as long as you are not trying to delete The Zeitgeist Movement ;)
<jrib> RWOverdijk: why is it "clearly reachable"?
<lotuspsychje> tq:lol pm me
<prasanth> guys how to enable all the software in ubuntu studio
<RWOverdijk> jrib: Because the website is up, and I can ssh in from my phone.
<RWOverdijk> But ssh is not working for me with any host. Same for telnet
<smartboyhw> prasanth, er what do you mean? Also best to go to #ubuntustudio for Studio support:D
<MonkeyDust> prasanth  #ubuntustudio
<MonkeyDust> smartboyhw  was faster
<jrib> RWOverdijk: is your phone on the same network that the machine you are connecting from is on?
<smartboyhw> MonkeyDust, of course I react fast in Studio questions (since I'm QA Lead of studio duh:P)
<RWOverdijk> jrib: No. But I'm trying that now.
<RWOverdijk> jrib: Now it is. So I think it's a network thing.
<RWOverdijk> I did enable port range forwarding
<RWOverdijk> On port 22 and 80
<jrib> RWOverdijk: is the server on the same local network?  How are you trying to connect? (you can pm any private info)
<prasanth> maonkey DUST i cant understand
<prasanth> wat ur saying
<RWOverdijk> jrib: It's not on the same local network. It's a vps somewhere two cities from here.
<jrib> RWOverdijk: ok
<kenj> Where can I get a cheap Ubuntu server (VPS) from?
<RWOverdijk> jrib: Also tested it with mx1 through 4 .hotmailcom (telnet)
<RWOverdijk> .com*
<prasanth> monkey DUST i cant understand
<RWOverdijk> Perhaps it's my port range forwarding.
<ThinkT510> prasanth: /join #ubuntustudio
<RWOverdijk> jrib: Fail... I still had my port filtering for port 22 enabled.
<jrib> RWOverdijk: ah
<RWOverdijk> :p
<akis> any idea how can i remove the samsung's driver's desktop icon  and how can i manage main menu to put the samsung menu under a xubuntu menu?
<Chuck892> ciao
<Chuck892> !list
<ubottu> Chuck892: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<RWOverdijk> Now ssh works but telnet doesn't =_=
<jrib> RWOverdijk: why would anyone use telnet :x
<RWOverdijk> jrib: I want to try a helo
<RWOverdijk> jrib: Checking if I'm going to spam or not. Just a test.
<LeMike> hello. i get a "couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring" with my new usergroup. how can that be solved? i like to git clone.
<scarleo> RWOverdijk, telnet yourhost.com 25
<RWOverdijk> I keep forgetting the 25
<RWOverdijk> scarleo: thanks :p
<scarleo> RWOverdijk, np
<yoelmenendez> gta
<yoelmenendez> gta IV pc games
<yoelmenendez> ciao
<lotuspsychje> !it | yoelmenendez
<ubottu> yoelmenendez: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Woozie> tapas: installed drivers by myself, got stuck on loading them during startx
<tapas> Woozie: i'm out of ideas then.
<Woozie> i'll try with newer kernel, 3.5 or something
<lotuspsychje> Woozie:repeat your problem in chan once in a while, others might be able to help
<Woozie> alright, thanks for the help
<yoelmenendez> il gladiatore ita
<lotuspsychje> !warez | yoelmenendez
<ubottu> yoelmenendez: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<denidig1234> pes 2013
<lotuspsychje> !it | denidig1234
<ubottu> denidig1234: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<smartboyhw> hi BlueEagle
<smartboyhw> oops
<smartboyhw> Hi BluesKaj
<yoelmenendez> hi
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw :)
<yoelmenendez> hi freenode :)
<freewayzify> hy
<freewayzify> hi yoel
<freewayzify> hw u doin
<allu3> is the "Desktop CD" correct term for iso sized 756mb, it doesn't fit cd.. http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<smartboyhw> allu3: 12.10 doesn't fit in a standard CD now
<lotuspsychje> allu3:you got a spare usb stick maybe to put ubuntu on?
<smartboyhw> allu3, use a DVD or USb
<allu3> oh its not problem for me ^^ i install on usb anyway, but the site has wrong name in it
<allu3> there reads desktop CD, but it isn't "CD" anymore :P terms is misleading
<ThinkT510> allu3: you can get 800mb cds
<smartboyhw> allu3 er hmm should be changed;D
<allu3> ThinkT510: you can o.o i've never seen those in shops
<lotuspsychje> !zeitgeist > lotuspsychje
<SnapSnap> How do I check my graphics board memory in 12.04?
<allu3> ThinkT510: but that would probably be some kind of "Special" cd, i think the terming is still misleading
<dan_a> Hi all, I'm testing 12.10 and my (unsupported) RA3090 wifi card doesn't work on kernel 3.5. It's fine on 3.2. Is it worth reporting this?
<lotuspsychje> !ram | SnapSnap
<ubottu> SnapSnap: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ThinkT510> allu3: anywho, 12.10 discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> dan_a: reask in #ubuntu+1
<dan_a> ThinkT510 - thanks -will do
<Prajyot> Hello can someone help me
<ThinkT510> Prajyot: explain the issue and find out
<Dr_willis> allu3,  every cd i have bought in the last 3+ years has been of the proper size for the ubuntu iso files
<Prajyot> i am installing sun java 6 on ubuntu 12.04 by sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis> allu3,  also the size the servers list may be slightly differnt then what you expect due to the use of MiB vs MB on some systems
<Prajyot> get a problem
<Prajyot> E: Malformed line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. E: Package 'sun-java6-jre' has no installation candidate E: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin
<ThinkT510> !java | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  line 7 in your sources.list file is wrong it seems...
<Hatori> prayjot, something wrong on your sources.list
<Prajyot> what should i do now
<methods> how do i stop ubuntu from trying to mount my drive ? I'm in the middle of fsck and this thing keeps trying to mount it
<methods> heck it even pulled the device off the system
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  edit your sources.list - remove that bad line.
<Prajyot> how
<Dr_willis> or use the sources editor, tool.
<Dr_willis> 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Prajyot> right it is like
<Prajyot> # /etc/apt/sources.list  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted universe multiverse deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/lucid partner
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  you may want to pastebin the whole /etc/apt/sources.list file for the channel to see
<Dr_willis> !pastebin | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ThinkT510> Prajyot: why are you using a lucid partner repo on precise?
<ThinkT510> Prajyot: never mix releases
<Prajyot> its default i suppose
<ThinkT510> Prajyot: no, that wouldn't be default on a 12.04 install
<Prajyot> i am new to ubuntu and i don't know much even
<Dr_willis> how did you install this system Prajyot ?
<Prajyot> wubi
<Dr_willis> and how did you try to install java? what have you done to the system
<Prajyot> Dr_willis: http://imagebin.org/231089
<ThinkT510> Prajyot: wubi isn't meant to be used as a long term solution, its more of a try before you dive in thing
<Prajyot> i did this only sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  sun java is not in the defaul repos any more.. so what did you do/what guide did you follow to get your sources.list to have that line in it?
<Prajyot> did you the image
<Dr_willis> whatever it was.you need to remove that line 7 and then follow the proper java install guides
<Prajyot> *did you see the image
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  also whats the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<Dr_willis> sun-java-jre is not in the default repos any more..  so the error makes sence..
<Prajyot> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<Prajyot> then tell me the way please
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  so You need to edit your sources.list and edit/remove line 7.
<Dr_willis> then follow the java factoid guides.
<Dr_willis> !java | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Prajyot> what should i do in it edit or remove
<bacon4435> what a mess
<Dr_willis> Prajyot,  also you may want to 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit' then
<Prajyot> Dr_willis: http://imagebin.org/231089
<Dr_willis> 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Prajyot> output of first one is E: Malformed line 7 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read.
<Dr_willis> so you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list   and fix line 7.......
<Prajyot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263726/
<Dr_willis> im not even sure if thats a fatal error.. or just a warning. :)
<Prajyot> what to do now
<moment> how do you specify the standard destination for git push/pull ?
<Dr_willis> so you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list   and fix line 7 and line 6 is also wrong.. delete both lines.. save the file...
<Prajyot> okay
<Prajyot> deleted both lines
<Dr_willis> would someone pastebin their original sources.list for 12.04.01 for Prajyot  to have as a referance.. Im not on a ubuntu box right now.
<Prajyot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263732/
<bekks> Prajyot: Deleting is not fixing...
<Prajyot> bekks: then what?
<bekks> Prajyot: Fixing means correcting ;)
<bekks> Prajyot: Hold on a second, I'll paste my sources.list
<Prajyot> tell me what should i fix
<Prajyot> but Dr_willis said to delete both lines
<bekks> Prajyot: You already deleted the lines instead of fixing them. As I just told you.
<Prajyot> tell me what should i add to it now
<Dr_willis> im thinking the original sources.list was more then 3 lines also... thats why i asked for someone to paste their original.
<Dr_willis> You definatly should have never had a 'lucid' entry in a 12.04 system.
<Prajyot> it already had it
<bekks> Prajyot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263736/
<Prajyot> now what should i add it
<Prajyot> i mean add to it
<bekks> Thats a 12.04 with all update sources and all relevant repos like partner, multiverse, etc.
<Prajyot> should i erase all the data and paste this or after 5th line
<bekks> Replace your file contents with the ones from my paste.
<Prajyot> all the contents
<bekks> All you 5 lines.
<bekks> *your
<Prajyot> okay
<bipul> vipul@vipul-linux:~$ eject eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device i am getting this error when i am trying to open my cd/dvd
<bekks> bipul: Why dont you just push the button? :)
<Prajyot> done should i try installing sun java 6 now
<bekks> Prajyot: No.
<unless> Hi folks
<bekks> Prajyot: Next steps: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> !java | Prajyot
<ubottu> Prajyot: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lekdofrak> hwy guys
<bipul> bekks,  i did it's not working
<bekks> bipul: "not working" is not a known error message to me. :)
<Prajyot> sudo apt-get update is still going on
<bekks> Prajyot: It will take a while.
<Prajyot> now upgrade is going on
<gry> what init daemon does ubuntu 12.04 use by default?
<bekks> Prajyot: After it finished, continue with the link Dr_willis provided for installing Java.
<ThinkT510> !upstart | gry
<ubottu> gry: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<bekks> gry: upstart
<Prajyot> okay
<gry> great, thanks
<lekdofrak> LOLLLLLLLLLL
<lekdofrak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzCKZVTCzkQ
<Prajyot> and Thanks a bekks
<FloodBot1> lekdofrak: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prajyot> you are very helpful
<gry> lekdofrak, this is ubuntu support
<lekdofrak> SORRY I PUT IT IN THE WRONG CHANNEL
<Cobra-Tn> Hi All Ubuntu Users !
<kisom> Does anyone know of a good/simple program which runs in the terminal to capture pictures from a web camera?
<Cobra-Tn> Go To The "Ubuntu Software Center" Search For "Cheese" + Enjoy ^^
<unless> Today morning, after a wake up my ubuntu top bar is frozen where I cannot click on it and my internet connection is down. I have opened the network panel and I can find the wifi modem but it keep asking for my password where the wifi is working from another da devices like this we are talking. Besides after a top command I found there are some processes very busy at the moment, like hud-service, unity-panel-serv and indicator suppl. Could someone help me to f
<gry> it doesn't really run in terminal I'm afraid, Cobra-Tn
<gry> not sure
<kisom> Seems it does not ;)
<kisom> I don't run Xorg on my machine
<bekks> unless: Did you reboot already?
<unless> bekks, no, I cannot access the top buttons
<unless> Is there another way?
<bekks> Open a terminal, sudo reboot
<Adie> is there a way to have ubuntu show me live hardware changed in my computer?
<Adie> *changes
<kisom> Seems to be a utility names "webcam", I'll give it a try
<bekks> Adie: I bet your computer doesnt support that, besides USB.
<bekks> Adie: Just use lspci and lsusb
<Adie> bekks, I am not looking for hotplugging or anything
<Adie> this is diagnostics.
<Adie> I am on windows right now, and some electronic devices in my room are causing my computer to beep beep as if there is a hardware change
<Adie> I am boggling my mind trying to figure out what piece of hardware is flickering or changing
<Adie> wonder if ubuntu would log that
<bekks> Adie: A computer basically never beeps on hw changes :)
<Adie> well, the standard windows "doo doo"
<Adie> like when you plug in a usb device
<Adie> but I see nothing showing me WHY it's doing that.
<bekks> Adie: So you are on a windows machine now?
<Adie> bekks, yes
<ThinkT510> Adie: the only thing i can think of is doing lshw everytime, compare the lists to see if there is a change
<bekks> Adie: Then, I am afraid, we cant help you in here.
<Cobra-Tn> If You're Using Ubuntu 10.04 Just Go "SyStem > Administration > Hardware Drivers"
<Adie> I was hoping for a live log
<bekks> Cobra-Tn: To do what...?
<compdoc> I have had usb devices connect and disconnect by themselves whenever I stand up from the desk or move around. Seems to be static dischanges
<bekks> Adie: This isnt Windows support.
<compdoc> discharges
<Adie> what I THINK is happening is a device is quickly disconnecting and reconnecting
<Adie> I wonder is ubuntu can log this
<yeats> Adie: you can 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' or '/var/log/dmesg'
<ThinkT510> Adie: if that is the case then it certainly is a windows issue
<Cobra-Tn> To Install Missing Drivers !
<bekks> Cobra-Tn: Who is missing drivers?
<ThinkT510> Cobra-Tn: he is trying to figure out if his hardware is changing
<Adie> ThinkT510, if I boot into ubuntu and replicate the issue, will you guys support me then? :|
<bekks> Adie: Only if you are on Ubuntu. :)
<ThinkT510> Adie: we can only help with ubuntu issues, this sounds like a windows issue
<yeats> Adie: you might do better in ##windows though
<Cobra-Tn> Oh Okay I thought he's Talking About Network & Wifi Drivers !
<Adie> this isn't a software issue -.-
<bekks> Cobra-Tn: No, he isnt :)
<webfox> hey bekks ! got a reboot from the machine.
<Adie> it's a physical hardware issue.
<bekks> Adie: How do you know?
<Adie> because...
<Adie> uhm
<Adie> I plug in my aquarium water pump, and my computer is reacting to that.
<yeats> Adie: well if it's physical hardware, it's *also* not an ubuntu support issue
<ThinkT510> Adie: sounds like a windows driver issue to me
<Adie> I am trying to find a way to log what my computer is doing so I can diagnose it.
<Adie> windows can't do this, so I am here asking if ubuntu can
<webfox> bekks, it is the second time it happens here since yesterday. And I'd like to investigate a little what could be possibly causing it to happen. Is there a way to find some system logs or something?
<yeats> Adie: if it is indeed a hardware issue, Ubuntu logs are located in /var/log
<Adie> okay
<bekks> webfox: I have no clue what you are talking about.
<Hatori> adie, you should learn what caused beep..some related to memeory slot, vga and so on
<Adie> Hatori, what's what I am trying to do -.-
<webfox> bekks, oh sorry.
<bekks> Hatori: Neither memory not CPU will cause beeps after passing the BIOS.
<Adie> electrical devices in my room are interfering with my computer, and II am trying to figure out which device it is.
<bekks> Adie: Why dont you finally boot an Ubuntu livecd?
<webfox> bekks, my machine gets top bar frozen and internet down after a wake up.
 * Adie sighs
<ThinkT510> Adie: surely only devices plugged into the computer will affect it
<yeats> Adie: I think your barking up the wrong tree here ;-)
<Adie> ThinkT510, nope.
<bekks> webfox: Then at least your network device didnt wake up correctly. Reboot, done. :)
<yeats> (barking up = chatting in) (tree = channel)
<Hatori> bad interupt caused by bad hardware
<Adie> I assume you, my aquarium pump is not plugged to my computer.
<Adie> *assure
<Adie> -.-
<ThinkT510> Adie: you don't have any giant magnets or stong signaling equipment?
<Adie> no
<bekks> Adie: Stop it now please. Boot an Ubuntu, and we might can help you.
<Adie> I also have no wifi or bluetooth in my computer.
<Adie> >:/
<ThinkT510> Adie: why on earth do you suspect an aquarium pump?
<bekks> ThinkT510: Water. Water is teh evil. :P
<ThinkT510> bekks: unless you're a gamer and have a water cooling system :)
<bekks> ThinkT510: :)
<Dr_willis> ThinkT510,  run the cooling lines into the bathroom to get cool water from the toilet. :) Best Mod ive ever seen.
<Adie> ThinkT510, because when I plug in my aquarium pump my computer detects a hardware change
<Adie> and when I unplug my aquarium pump, my computer detects a hardware change
<bekks> Adie: Then WHY dont you finally reboot into an Ubuntu?
<Adie> my computer makes a sound indicating "hardware has changed"
<Adie> bekks, I did
<ThinkT510> Adie: when in windows?
<Dr_willis> I would suggest checking the cables. and giving the pc a good cleaning.. and perhaps finding a nice power line filter - if that pump is somehow causing that sort of a issue.
<bekks> Adie: You are in windows currently.
<webfox> bekks, do you think it is possible to have a look at a log of the system to check what could possibly be causing this issue? Because it is the second time in two days.
<Adie> Dr_willis, MY COMPUTER IS RAN THROUGH A POWER CONDITIONER
<webfox> bekks, I mean, in less then one day now.
<bekks> webfox: Sure. Just look into /var/log/
<Adie> *cap lock
<Adie> sorry
<Dr_willis> Adie,  the i would find it very odd that a simple aquarium pump would be cuseing such an issue.. unless its josteling cables as it vibrates
<ThinkT510> Adie: what is a power conditioner?
<Adie> Dr_willis, it's come kind of electrical issue, I think
<Dr_willis> Ive ran PC's on the same outlet as a Dishwasher befor. :)
<bekks> ThinkT510: It makes power more beautiful :)
<Adie> probably somehow causing something in my computer to turn off and on quickly
<Adie> I have no idea why
<Dr_willis> and ive seen a LOT worse done in the factory.
<Dr_willis> I have seen vibrations cause cables to have flakey connections.
<Dr_willis> but this is more of a topic for #hardware i think.
<ThinkT510> Dr_willis +1
<Adie> ##hardware can't help
<Adie> agasin, I am not looking for hardware support, just help diagnosing it via hardware logs
<bekks> Adie: Then USE Ubuntu to have the UBUNTU logs.
<yeats> Adie: but you're not booting into ubuntu, which has been suggested multiple times
<bekks> That isnt too hard, isnt it?
<Adie> I have already done that
<yeats> Adie: you're in Ubuntu right now?
<Dr_willis> dmesg log would show connection/disconnect...
<bekks> Then provide the output of dmesg in a pastebin.
<bekks> !paste | Adie
<ubottu> Adie: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Adie> okay, I will see if that will help me :|
<plantd> i want to download the latest source packiage of a release and not the binary that is supplied with apt-get
<bekks> plantd: "apt-get source" :)
<plantd> i want to compile the source myself
<ThinkT510> !source | plantd
<ubottu> plantd: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<plantd> bekks, that doesn't give me version control
<bekks> plantd: It does.
<yeats> plantd: then go to the project website and see if they have git/svn/cvs? ;-)
<Adie> I am going to try to move cables around and stuff ><
<bekks> Adie: Provide dmesg in a pastebin.
<pr0metheu5> what is it with flash?! It's moving too fast on Chrome, and way too slow with delay in Firefox. (youtube)
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<galvao> Bom dia,  quero sugerir que os programas abertos no ubuntu, seus respectivos icones se coloquem automaticamente na parte superior da barra ao contrario do se tem hoje.
<steveGODSchild> my cd rom is not working correctly
<yeats> !pt | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<steveGODSchild> I am new to linux and ubuntu
<galvao> Good morning, I want to suggest that open programs on ubuntu, their icons are automatically put at the top of the bar to the contrary it has today.
<steveGODSchild> I am running 12.04
<himanshu_linux> i made a live CD of ubuntu 12.04 and booted my system. after long time it gave a message that vmlinuz file not found .. but when i open the iso file and checked it .. It was there .. what is the problem here helo me ..
<ThinkT510> !brainstorm | galvao
<ubottu> galvao: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<pr0metheu5> what is it with flash?! It's moving too fast on Chrome, and way too slow with delay in Firefox. (youtube)
<galvao> thaks
<steveGODSchild> how do I get my cd rom to play
<ThinkT510> himanshu_linux: checked the md5sum?
<yeats> himanshu_linux: sounds like a bad burn/bad cd
<wooboy> hi i have a problem with my display on youtube on firefox on xubuntu pls help me! :o
<wooboy> it's all displaying blue!
<yeats> wooboy: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<ThinkT510> wooboy: change the flash settings for hardware accelleration
<plantd> yeats, i can just use gentoo and not be ´bothered with that crap at all
<yeats> plantd: true dat
<wooboy> how ThinkT510?
<yeats> wooboy: see my link
<ThinkT510> wooboy: check yeats' link
<wooboy> ok! got it! it works now
<yeats> steveGODSchild: what happens when you try to play a CD?
<himanshu_linux> ThinkT510 : when i open it in win7 with notepad it was empty ..
<yeats> !md5sum | himanshu_linux
<ubottu> himanshu_linux: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kenj> I still want to use Ubuntu 4.10.
<kenj> Where can I download it??
<ThinkT510> kenj: you can but we can't support you then
<yeats> kenj: do you mean 10.04?
<kenj> No, I mean 4.10.
<kenj> Because it has Gnome 2.
<ThinkT510> !gnome2 | kenj
<ubottu> kenj: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<ezzeloharr> wondering if someone can help me here - trying to launch Ubuntu as a live CD just to check some things on my computer, and rather than getting a GUI I'm getting a terminal
<ThinkT510> ezzeloharr: which one did you download?
<eamon> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kenj> i wanmnt to use ubuntu 4 ubuntu 12 svckz
<eamon> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<ezzeloharr> I'm using an older Ubuntu release I had lying around, I think it's Intrepid Ibex
<Munchor> Hi there, does anybody know where I can find the source code for Ubuntu's keyboard indicator?
<ThinkT510> ezzeloharr: that is no longer supported
<yeats> eamon: try '/msg ubottu <command>' to not clutter up the channel
<kenj> Munchor: pornhub.com/ubuntu
<ezzeloharr> gah - i was really hoping I wouldn't have to redownload and reburn a new copy of ubuntu just for that...
<Munchor> kenj, that is not very helpful.
<Guest79351> hi everyone.
<ezzeloharr> okay, thanks ThinkT510
<Guest79351> I have problem with installation ubuntu
<ezzeloharr> guess i'll get working on that
<kenj> Guest79351 lol who doesn't?
<Guest79351> at about 6% ofinstallation...ubuntu just stop proccess and froze installaton
<yeats> kenj: please stop trolling
<Munchor> Guest79351, ignore kenj.
<kenj> Guest79351: In that case, install Windows p5.
<kenj> *95
<kenj> P5 came afterwards
<Guest79351> it is possible, any of my device for exampl lan card or audio card are blocking that process?
<escott> Guest79351, what do you mean by "froze"
<yeats> Guest79351: just to be sure - you've md5sum-ed the image you downloaded and chose to check disk integrity?
<Guest79351> sorry...i mean "freeze"
<Guest79351> cursor and keyboard not respond
<Guest79351> i tried install many times with diffrent version of ubuntu CD/DVD and USB...but that same...installation is stopped at 6%
<Guest79351> i checked a checksum...is OK
<Guest79351> ubuntu 10, 11.04 and 12.04LTS same problem
<Guest79351> of course in the other PC...its working...
<yeats> Guest79351: then that indicates a hardware issue, probably
<ThinkT510> Guest79351: sounds like a hardware issue then
<yeats> heh
<Guest79351> i think too, do you hear about umount a devices such as audio,lan,TV card etc?? It can be that problem??
<yeats> Guest79351: impossible to tell without logs
<bekks> Guest79351: audio, lan, tv cannot be mounted or unmounted.
<SeerKan> Hey guys
<Guest79351> i tried also installwith wubi, same problem, how can I get logs for show you?
<SeerKan> just installed ubuntu desktop, at first both my displays worked but ubuntu was slow because the nvidia drivers needed installing. I installed them and now ubuntu doesn't see my second display... any ideeas ?
<bekks> SeerKan: You have to configure it in nvidia-settings.
<yeats> Guest79351: choose to "Try Ubuntu" rather than install and look in /var/log/dmesg|syslog
<Guest79351> OK
<Guest79351> thank you
<Guest79351> bb
<SeerKan> bekks trying that now, thanks
<jdfoote> I just upgraded to 12.10, and now login isn't working.... any help would be great!
<ThinkT510> jdfoote: /join #ubuntu+1
<escott> !work | jdfoote
<ubottu> jdfoote: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jdfoote> Moving to #ubuntu+1 - thanks very much! :)
<jente> what would you guys suggest for a simple (meaning command line and using software, which is almost everywhere available) backup solution with encrypted backups? is rsync with gpg a good approach or something like unison?
<muelli> rsync backup into a fuse based encsf
<jente> muelli: thought about that, but i am not sure about encfs availability on, let's say boot-cd's
<jente> it would certainly be very easy to set up
<muelli> well jente. Valid point. But I guess with the requirement, you have to strike out many options. And: At least with Ubuntu, you can install things easily with the live cd, if you have an internet connection.
<edora> help how to configure which application will run on ubuntu start up
<ThinkT510> !startup | edora
<ubottu> edora: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<edora> <ThinkT510> yes man at startup
<jente> muelli: the problem would be the "have an internet connection"-thing. there is no guaranteed connection. the scenario i am thinking of is: using some live-cd to boot into linux (native windows pc) and access those files, especially when there is no inet
<edora> actally i want to remove unnecessary application that executed at startup and then eat up my ram
<muelli> yep jente. I understand. So you have a limited set of options then, I guess.
<jente> muelli: I don't always have a live-cd with me, but getting a live-cd is usually no problem
<muelli> unless you build your live cd or have the relevant .debs with you on a pendrive or so
<Epeck2s> hi
<jente> muelli: some systems I work on don't have a disc-drive, others no usb i can use. some are fairly old, so even booting from usb is a problem. the data i want to secure is not top-secret, but i would prefer it to be encrypted, in case the drive is getting stolen.
<jente> muelli: do you have some idea about encfs availability? gpg is almost always availabel, rsync: don't know
<alvaro> alguien me habla?
<allu3> Dr_willis: Download finished and the ISO file is 792.7 MB (792,723,456 bytes) big, and the CD i have at my house are all 700mb size, i doubt that would fit in it in any way
<Dr_willis> allu3,  whats the exact file name? last i looked they were 720mb in size
<allu3> Dr_willis: ubuntu-12.10-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<noordung> Hello guys! How do I run a program with global variables that I want to set in another shell file? Example: `sh something.sh` program_name arguments
<allu3> Dr_willis: or does nautilus show some funny numbers? chrome says the size was 756mb, nautilus 792mb
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137588/ubuntu-image-size-732-mb-too-big-for-cd
<Dr_willis> allu3,  12.10 is no longer a cd only size....
<Dr_willis> thats the whole problem, :)
<Dr_willis> they moved to dvd with 12.109
<Dr_willis> they moved to dvd with 12.10
<allu3> Dr_willis: and i said that they are still using "Desktop CD" in the site :P
<allu3> Dr_willis: and i think they should change it to something else
<llutz> noordung: 'source something.sh' program_name
<Dr_willis> and 12.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<noordung> llutz: OK. And something.sh should do an 'export' or not?
<allu3> Dr_willis: ^^ i think i asked same thing there too, around same time i asked first here
<Dr_willis> i dident see you mention 12.10 at all.. that would have been the answer an hr+ ago. :)
<llutz> noordung: sure
<Dr_willis> they are not going to a full 4gb dvd image with 12.10 they still want to keep it as small as possible.
<allu3> my original question..
<allu3> 14:59 < allu3> is the "Desktop CD" correct term for iso sized 756mb, it doesn't fit cd.. http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<bazhang> !12.10 | allu3
<ubottu> allu3: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> file a bug report then or wait for it to get final befor you worry about it.
<plantd> yeah, what the hell is up with that, ubuntu
<bazhang> allu3, /join #ubuntu+1
<noordung> llutz: Alright... and if I don't want them set for the session. Only for that instance of the program?
<plantd> a cd iso that doesn't fit on cd ....
<allu3> bazhang: i'm there already..
<Dr_willis> not really a 'support' issue really.
<dlentz> !language | plantd
<ubottu> plantd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<plantd> dlentz, hell is not a family-friendly place? ;)
<plantd> entire family trees go there!
<yeats> plantd: I thought you had moved to gentoo
<allu3> plantd: its not a professional term :P
<edora>  help where is the file that contain startup processes?
<plantd> yeats, i have many servers
<plantd> ubuntu on one gentoo on other
<plantd> etc
<ThinkT510> !upstart | edora
<ubottu> edora: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
 * yeats suggests you use software you actually like
<allu3> bazhang: and where should i ask about questions related to ubuntu.com website?
<yeats> allu3: http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<MonkeyDust> allu3  I suggested something for the website via Launchpad, they changed it, so that's the way to do it
<allu3> ok :) thank you
<Dr_willis> that Upstart cookbook site - has a very nice docs these days.
<edora> thanks to u boyh man i m chking
<Dr_willis> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<Dr_willis> bbl
<tomtiger11> service isc-dhcp-server start gives me the error: start: Job failed to start
<yeats> tomtiger11: is there a log for that?
<tomtiger11> I don't know?
<dojha00> Hey i don't know why i m not able to connect to irc with xchat IRC. Is there anyone can help me out??
<hexmare> ok folks stupid question , is there an easy way to make a snapshot from apt of my current installed package set that I can use as a snapshot to revert back to?
<edora> <ThinkT510>  upstart is it a file?
 * yeats would look in /var/log for a file named that or in /var/log/syslog
<ThinkT510> edora: upstart is an init system
<theadmin> hexmare: Check out Aptoncd
<edora> <ThinkT510> how to configure  it ?
<yeats> dojha00: try #xchat
<ThinkT510> !upstart | edora
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<edora> <ThinkT510> yes
<ThinkT510> edora: read the factoid
<hexmare> theadmin: I saw that , that will work on a vps machine with no CD and no GUI/
<theadmin> ThinkT510: It appears to me that ubottu is broken...
<edora> <ThinkT51 factoid?
<steveGODSchild> I am running ubuntu 12.04
<theadmin> hexmare: Yeah it creates an ISO file, but I'm not sure if it has a pure CLI version
<MonkeyDust> hexmare  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263915/
<yeats> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<steveGODSchild> and it does not recognize my cd rom
<theadmin> steveGODSchild: Did you try inserting a disk into the drive? Nothing will appear before you do.
<tomtiger11> No subnet declaration for eth0
<dojha00> yeats :where to type that?? error is::* Looking up irc.freenode.net * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (50.22.136.18) port 8001... * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<rejven> can someone tell me how to install unetbootin-494-linux i downloaded, i am noob
<theadmin> rejven: You normally don't use unetbootin in Linux
<hexmare> thanks MonkeyDust and theadmin
<steveGODSchild> I have a music cd in the disck
<rejven> but i want to :p
<theadmin> rejven: Most ISOs nowadays are hybrid, try something along the lines of sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdz (replace z with your usb stick's letter)
<theadmin> rejven: Also unetbootin is in the repos, you can just apt-get install it
<gain> hi all
<rejven> yeah but i need older version
<rejven> :/
<MonkeyDust> rejven  what's wrong with sudo apt-get install unetbootin ?
<rejven> i need 494 version
<theadmin> rejven: And why is that?
<MonkeyDust> what's 494 version and why do you need it?
<rejven> nooo
<steveGODSchild> what did I do wrong
<rejven> i dont want to tell you that, you will be mad
<rejven> coz 494 see ntfs partitioned usb drive
<rejven> and new one doesnt
<theadmin> rejven: Uhm. It won't boot from NTFS anyway.
<theadmin> rejven: That wasn't a feature. It was a bug.
<rejven> yeah you are talking about linux
<rejven> :)
<MonkeyDust> rejven  start from the beginning, what are you doing and what goes wrong
<TheHackOps> MonkeyDust, is the offtopic channel #ubuntu-offtopic?
<theadmin> TheHackOps: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> TheHackOps  yes
<rejven> its just that i need unetbootin 494, not the new version :) i downloaded it but i dont know how to install it
<yeats> dojha00: in the IRC client you're using right now, type '/join #xchat' (no quotes)
<theadmin> rejven: Give me the output of: file /path/to/whatever/you/downloaded
<MonkeyDust> rejven  and nobody else knows what it is
<steveGODSchild> why will it play a back up cd I made in windows 7 but it wont play a plain music cd
<Abbas|> guys, if i setup squid transparent proxy. it should be completley invisbile to the sites? for instnace my bravia tv would never know if the proxy is there?
<Abbas|> if it talks on https port, will the proxy be detected?
<tomtiger11> chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<rejven> MonkeyDust /home/rejven/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494
<theadmin> steveGODSchild: Open music CDs with media players, it won't open in the file manager
<dojha00> It's asking about server.."Not connected. Try /server <host> [<port>]"
<theadmin> rejven: Okay, run: file /home/rejven/Desktop/unetbootin-linux-494
<theadmin> rejven: I'm trying to figure out what the thing is at all
<jente> muelli: ah, I could go for statically linked encfs (or any other program) and store that with the backup.
<rejven> i tried to run it from terminal with no luck, when i double click it ( i checked allow exectute in persmision tab) nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> rejven  are you now in linux?
<rejven> yes
<rejven> i am
<muelli> yeah, well jente. If you can access any sort of external data, you're fine and good to go with anything you want, really :)
<MonkeyDust> rejven  and where does this ntfs come in the story?
<rejven> its that i need bootable win7 usb... thats not the important part :))
<MonkeyDust> rejven  i'm still not getting what you are trying to do
<rejven> so i found this tutorial how to burn it to usb, but new unetbooting dont see nfts format
<ThinkT510> rejven: you are trying to make a bootable win7 usb in ubuntu?
<gio60> hello
<rejven> well i am trying to install older version of unetbooting to burn win7 on it
<rejven> yes i do
<muelli> O_o
<muelli> ...
<tomtiger11> chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<theadmin> rejven: Use the winusb tool
<MonkeyDust> rejven  bootable win7 does not even exist, IIRC, otherwise, ask in ##windows
<Kaori> hey
<rejven> yeah, thats why i say youll be mad, i just wanted to now how to instal older unetbootin
<rejven> ;)
<gio60> I would like to install   downverter    in ubuntu 12.10.     How to install?
<MonkeyDust> gio60  #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> gio60: /join #ubuntu+1
<sradhakrishna> Hi. I need to setup a PC with 2 network cards. one connects to a private network and another connects to a public network.
<sradhakrishna> the private network interface has a static IP
<MonkeyDust> sradhakrishna  ubunru?
<MonkeyDust> sradhakrishna  ubuntu?
<sradhakrishna> and the public network interface has DHCP.
<sradhakrishna> MonkeyDust: yes, ubuntu.
<sradhakrishna> the problem i have is that i am able to ping entities on the private network
<sradhakrishna> but not the public network.
<sradhakrishna> ip route indicates that a route is setup to the private network
<sradhakrishna> but not the public network.
<rexor> sradhakrishna: The one with dhcp shoudl receive ip automatic after you plug in, and for static ip adres u need to edit file: /etc/network/interfaces
<llutz> sradhakrishna: pastebin "ip r s" please
<sradhakrishna> the qn - isn't dhcp supposed to take care of setting up the gateway for the public network?
<lpe> it is
<Abbas|> guys, can i setup a transparent proxy for https port 443 to port 8080
<Abbas|> without detection?
<muelli> yes
<Abbas|> muelli , can you please point me somewhere? i setup squid earlir but https doenst work with it
<sradhakrishna> i setup a gateway using the route add command
<muelli> Abbas|: well. I would fire up a webbrowser, go to the search engine of my least mistrust and type something like "apache reverse proxy". I'm not going to do it for you though.
<sradhakrishna> but that doesn't persist across reboots.
<Abbas|> muelli
<Abbas|> i've setup tiny proxy
<Abbas|> and squid yetserday
<sradhakrishna> how do i persist the gateway settings added using route add command across reboots?
<Abbas|> searched alot of stites
<Abbas|> but that didnt work
<Abbas|> so i need reverse proxy
<candyass> howdy
<Abbas|> to keep https proxying stealthy?
<jente> muelli: you are right. the backup is (usually) on an old zip-drive, but since the zip-drive itself stores data, why not put the executables on it as well. this way, I will, most of the time, not even have to deal with live-*
<escott> sradhakrishna, probably in /etc/network/interfaces
<dojha00> Hey i don't know why i am not able to connect to chat.freenode.net/8001 using XCHAT IRC client?? plz help..
<sradhakrishna> can we setup a gateway for a dhcp configured interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ThinkT510> dojha00: what is chat.freenode.net? you are on irc.freenode.org right now
<escott> sradhakrishna, why is your dhcp server not configuring the client correctly?
<dojha00> ThinkT510:  Yeah but right now i m using browser but when i trying to connect through XCHAT then it's showing.."Connecting to chat.freenode.net (50.22.136.18) port 8001"
<sradhakrishna> escott, can't figure that. :(
<ThinkT510> dojha00: ask in #freenode
<edora> is there any unity  launcher editor like menu editor in previous ubuntus?
<theadmin> edora: I don't think there's any by default
<cobramd> can anyone help with a wireless issue?  It doesn't show a wireless option to select
<edora> <theadmin> yes but can we do that hell thing ?
<theadmin> edora: wat?
<edora> <theadmin>editing launcher
<ThinkT510> edora: in unity you drag and drop what you want to edit it
<theadmin> edora: Well, "Alacarte" used to be the menu editor in pre-gnome3 ages, it may still work, check if it's in the repos
<edora> and how to change compiz priority
<theadmin> ThinkT510: You can't really drag'n'drop to, say, change the name of the launcher
<edora> <theadmin> it is still there but i think will not work out wll here on unity
<ThinkT510> theadmin: i meant in the context of adding/removing items from the panel
<edora> ThinkT510> i mean to add coustom launcher
<escott> sradhakrishna, i think the standard response is going to be "fix your dhcp server or don't use dhcp" there seems to be little point to using a dhcp server that is not properly configuring the client, it would be easier for you to just make the client fully static
<edora> ThinkT510> and a custom command such as if we always like to open nautilus as root  .
<ThinkT510> edora: i would highly advise against opening nautilus as root regularly
<MonkeyDust> edora  open nautilus as root is a very bad idea
<edora> ThinkT510> yes i know the risk but it was only ex.
<ardchoille> I was wondering why anyone would do that when we have sudo and a terminal
<ThinkT510> ardchoille +1
<sradhakrishna> escott, thanks for the advice. One more qn - how can i check if the route to the public network's gateway is set properly?
<MonkeyDust> edora  it would turn your pc into a windows machine, nobody wants that
<sradhakrishna> escott, where is it recorded on the system?
<Asphyxium> Can anyone please tell me why modern linux desktops won't let me change my monitor's refresh rate without having to manually mess with xorg.conf?
<edora> <MonkeyDust>i know that fuck but it was just a example and even we need to do that some occasions
<bazhang> edora, no cursing here
<ThinkT510> !language | edora
<ubottu> edora: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> edora, you never need to do that
<edora> ook sorry every body
<escott> sradhakrishna, the "route" command will show routes. its correct if it works
<edora> <bazhang> i do that sometime
<bazhang> Asphyxium, there is no more xorg.conf unless you create one
<Asphyxium> Can someone please tell me which version of Ubuntu supports changing the refresh rate?  I believe it's 9 but I'm not sure...
<escott> Asphyxium, im sure you can adjust refresh rates with xrandr
<Asphyxium> Well that explains my trouble with Linux Mint.  I couldn't even find xorg's uh... executable equivalent.
<edora> <Asphyxium> refresh rate of what?
<Asphyxium> my CRT
<edora> oh
<bazhang> Asphyxium, you are on MINT now?
<Asphyxium> Nope
<Asphyxium> Win 7
<bekks> Asphyxium: Every version of Ubuntu supports it.
<edora> but it is here on ubuntu too <Asphyxium>
<MonkeyDust> !tab | edora
<ubottu> edora: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<edora> yes agree with <bekks>
<ardchoille> edora: just a thought, but perhaps you can learn more about the command line apps (cp, mv, tar, etc.) and you won't need to run normal GUI apps as root. I once did a lot of that but I find these days that I don't even need nautilus. the comand line is super fast.
<Asphyxium> I checked the display settings but there wasn't anything listed for refresh.  I assume it auto-detects, but that's insufficient sometimes (currently Win7 thinks 75 Hz in 1024x768 is max but it's really 87)
<Asphyxium> (Quantel Quetzal beta 2)
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | Asphyxium
<ubottu> Asphyxium: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<hexmare> MonkeyDust: Thanks a lot for the info , I put together just what I needed. here is a paste of what I did  ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1263953/
<bekks> Asphyxium: You have to do it manually, either using xrandr or modifying your X server config.
<Asphyxium> :(
<escott> Asphyxium, most people don't mess with refresh these days (the display is just driven at the maximum refresh allowed by edid), but you can specify you own modeline with xrandr
<Asphyxium> I support the pioneering spirit, but I don't think it should be mandatory.
<_XMENDES> guys. i have a 96 nvidia card.. how install his driver on ubuntu 12;04?
<Asphyxium> If linux is going to be a GUI, it needs to be competitive with the functionality of Windows.
<MonkeyDust> hexmare  looks elegant, glad I could help :)
<Asphyxium> OK thanks!
<theadmin> Asphyxium: xrandr -r 87
<theadmin> Asphyxium: That should do it
<Asphyxium> Do you guys remember if Ubuntu 9 supports GUI refresh modification through display settings?
<Asphyxium> Sweet!
<tomtiger11> ltsp always fails to download lots of the packages. command: ltsp-build-client
<bekks> Asphyxium: Ubuntu 9 isnt supported anymore.
<_XMENDES> guys. i have a 96 nvidia card.. how install his driver on ubuntu 12;04?
<bazhang> Asphyxium, 9.04 and 9.10 are eol
<ThinkT510> Asphyxium: 9.04 and 9.10 are no longer supported here
<MonkeyDust> hexmare  i'm stealing that from you
<Asphyxium> I know but I know where to get it.  My brother is still using it.
<bekks> !patience | _XMENDES
<ubottu> _XMENDES: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_XMENDES> OK
<hexmare> MonkeyDust: Thats why I put it up!!
<Bellod> ciao
<Bellod> !list
<ubottu> Bellod: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<freddicot>  ciao bellod
<cobramd> can anyone help with a Ubuntu wireless issue?  Wireless is not showing up on the network dropdown
<freddicot> iwlist scaning
<freddicot> ops
<freddicot> scanning
<gordonjcp> cobramd: disable networking, then re-enable it
<hexmare> MonkeyDust: what I was doing was setting up my vps , but I am trying to keep the mem usage low. so I wanted to snapshot my currently installed packages so if the mem usage went way high , I could easily revert back
<gordonjcp> cobramd: from the dropdown
<Asphyxium> I just want to say THANK YOU to all the Ubuntu devs for thinking of reinstallation in the Ubuntu setup equivalent!  Linux mint didn't and can totally mess up any boot manager!
<spajderix> hi
<Asphyxium> And thanks for the help!
<Asphyxium> :)
<cobramd> okay.  still nothing.  just the wired connection
<freddicot> cobramd
<freddicot> open a shell
<freddicot> try
<freddicot> iwlist scanning
<cobramd> freddicot, are  you talking a terminal session?
<freddicot> yes
<Asphyxium> Is Unity Gnome 3.x?
<escott> Asphyxium, no
<Asphyxium> OK
<Asphyxium> Thanks.
<_XMENDES> anyone?
<cobramd> ok.  i get the following.  lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abbas|> guys which of these is the real wine?
<ThinkT510> !unity | Asphyxium
<ubottu> Asphyxium: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Abbas|> Wiine Windows Program Loader?
<cobramd> and   eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Abbas|> Q4Wine? Winetricks?
<freddicot> and?
<cobramd> no and, just the --->eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<_XMENDES> my terminal dont works on 12:04 after upgrading
<theadmin> Abbas|: I suggest you just install PlayOnLinux and use that -- it's much better than using plain Wine, primarily because it lets you keep track of the aliens you install and keep them separated from each other.
<Abbas|> hmm
<freddicot> there is no device wifi
<theadmin> Abbas|: Other than that, Wine can be installed with this command: sudo apt-get install wine
<Abbas|> theadmin is install ccproxy (a windows proxy app) a good idea?
<freddicot> try lsusb command
<theadmin> Abbas|: (I'm not sure about all their fancy names)
<Abbas|> squid with trasnparent ssl looking too scary
<akis> hi all. i installed my samsung's printer's driver and it works fine. samsung driver made a new category in my xubuntu 12.04 main menu which is not accessible using 'alacarte'. any idea to manage this new category and the items under this category so i would be able to move them to another category?
<Abbas|> and i failed with ti once before
<theadmin> Abbas|: Oh, no, windows proxies aren't gonna work in Linux, doh.
<Abbas|> :(
<cobramd> it found the adapter when I set the system up.  just doens't seem like it knows that the wifi adapter is actually for wifi
<escott> akis, installed samsung driver as root or unpriv user? running alacarte as root or unpriv user?
<tomtiger11> ltsp won't build a client image, it just throws cant download errors
<akis> installed printer using 'sudo sh ./install.sh'. i am running GUI alacarte as 'user' and the new category is not shown in 'main menu editor'
<escott> akis, you want to find where samsung put the .desktop file. normally it would be in /usr/share/applications
<theadmin> escott: If it's there the Unity menu thing would autodetect it
<RiXtEr> what file would contain the last session used by a user?
<akis> yep. that's true. i found them already. and i could remove them. but i don't. i just want to move the 3 new itmes to another category, like 'system' for example. and after i move them under 'systme' i would like to remove the new catergory made by samsung.
<Geroz> hi. I have Debian. Exist way how set CPU speed to max? (100% all the time) ? In Ubuntu I know how do it but in Debian don't know.
<akis> any idea how can i manage it?
<ThinkT510> Geroz: /join #debian
<Geroz> ThinkT510 yes ... good idea ... :) thx
<tomtiger11> :(
<toumbo_> Software center On Quantal is consuming too much ram.
<ThinkT510> toumbo_: /join #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> toumbo_: /join #ubuntu+1
<toumbo> <ThinkT510> Thanks
<TheRealZeus> Hey folk I download logmein-hamachi from the ubuntu center but when i search for it I can't find the app
<ThinkT510> !info | logmein-hamachi
<ubottu> 'logmein-hamachi' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, uns
<ThinkT510> !info logmein-hamachi
<ubottu> Package logmein-hamachi does not exist in precise
<scoop> I don't see any activity
<scoop> First time on IRC, is anybody there?
<jrib> scoop: yes :o
<scoop> Hooray.   Are variables created in a shell script visible outside that script?  I can echo one in the script but not outside it (eg at the command line).
<escott> scoop, no
<MonkeyDust> scoop  there's also #bash
<scoop> I tried "export" but that doesn't work.  And doing bash <scriptname> doesn't help
<jrib> scoop: what are you trying to accomplish?
<MonkeyDust> scoop  try sh scriptname
<geirha> scoop: See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/060
<scoop> When I switch into a directory I'd like to set abbreviation for the directory name
<MonkeyDust> scoop  type /join #bash
<codefyre> scoop: source scriptname
<codefyre> this will make the variable available to the current shell
<escott> scoop, export is related to subprocesses http://ss64.com/bash/export.html
<scoop> I discovered $PWD is global and works for the current directory.  I'll try #bash too.
<scoop> source lset
<escott> scoop, see also stackoverflow.com/questions/1158091/bash-defining-a-variable-with-or-without-export
<scoop> source /mnt/data/nec800/lset
<scoop> Thanks escott. O
<confuzled> hey guys, i am having issues with grub on a dual boot for windows, i cant get bajc into windows.
<confuzled> please use my name in your response i am watching my son
<confuzled> thank you
<scoop> Thanks guys!  This is great.
<escott> confuzled, do you have a windows entry? what happens when you select it
<dhm9492> Does anyone know how to solve the Bloq Mayus key delay problem?
<bazhang> dhm9492, relation to ubuntu support?
<confuzled> escott: the entry is there. i get black screen
<dhm9492> relation?
<dhm9492> what do you mean?
<jilt007> seq num   prints  number in ascending order. Is there any command to print  it in desecnding oorder
<bazhang> dhm9492, this is ubuntu support
<dhm9492> I know
<bazhang> so what is this key delay problem you mention
<MonkeyDust> dhm9492  what is that bloq problme exactly?
<jilt007> Any Idea?
<scoop> join #bash
<dhm9492> WHen I press the bloq mayus key and capitals are locked then I unlock them again because I don't want to use capitals anymore but it takes a bit of a delay and I write too fast so it usually writes two capitals as it appears at the beginning of this message
<bazhang> bloq mayus   dhm9492 what is that
<escott> confuzled, do you happen to know if your system is a UEFI system? prior to installing ubuntu did you have any prior linux on there or did the installer resize the windows partition?
<MonkeyDust> it's caps lock
<dhm9492> sorry
<dhm9492> my keyboard is spanish
<escott> jilt007, seq -r num?
<dhm9492> caps lock, right
<escott> jilt007, seq N -1 1
<ThinkT510> dhm9492: use shift
<confuzled> escott: i do not believe it is uefi mother board is almost 3 years old
<dhm9492> I'm very used to using the caps lock
<dhm9492> and using the shift instead would be hard
<ThinkT510> dhm9492: you need to get out of the habit
<dhm9492> to change the keyboard habit
<dhm9492> yeah but isn't there any other solution?
<dhm9492> I've searched everywhere and it looks like it's a general problem
<jilt007> escott:  Not working
<dhm9492> and no one knows how to solve it
<escott> jilt007, -r was just a guess N -1 1 will do what you want
<jilt007> escott:thanks N worked
<IdleOne> dhm9492: The solution is to use the proper key, the shift key.
<dhm9492> IdleOne: Yeah, but is it the only solution?
<IdleOne> yes, the only way to type properly is properly
<jilt007> escott:  What does -1 1 means in it?
<dhm9492> Okey, thank you :)
<IdleOne> dhm9492: also, this is not a Ubuntu issue so it is off topic for this channel, you might try asking ##hardware.
<dhm9492> Okey, thanks.
<sliddjur> Is ACL enabled on raspbian by default? Can I remout system disk (sd card) while system is running on it
<ThinkT510> sliddjur: this is ubuntu support
<sliddjur> oh wrong channel ^^
<confuzled> escott: any clue what the issue may be
<bazhang> sliddjur, ask in a raspian support channel
<bazhang> +b
<codefyre> jilt007: seq 10 -1 1, means seq startno increment endingnumber
<sliddjur> Noticed. but anyways, is it possible in ubuntu?
<escott> confuzled, you never answered my second question, but if the ntfs was resized the winldr might not be where it needs to be. in which case boot a windows rescue cd (you can get images only) and let it fix the windows bootloader, then boot the linux livecd and reinstall grub
<jilt007> codefyre: Thanks
<confuzled> ok i have a windows insatll cd will that work
<jilt007> escott: Thanks
<escott> !man | jilt007
<ubottu> jilt007: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<confuzled> escott: would windows install cd work
<jilt007> escott:  Man doesnot have N option in seq, i saw
<escott> jilt007, N is not the option. I'm saying seq PUT_A_NUMBER_HERE -1 1
<confuzled> escott: i am not sure if linux resized im sorry
<[x]> !slax
<escott> confuzled, if windows was the only thing on the disk initially then it would have been resized
<jilt007> escott:  Yes , it worked i told you already :)
<confuzled> escott: ok yes then it got resized.  can I use install disc.  than you for your help btw
<escott> confuzled, and yes the windows install cd should work... although just following the gui is going to lead you down a path of reinstalling
<L3top> Does anyone know a way to reduce the attempts/timeout for DHCP receive?
<confuzled> escott: what should i do differently then
<escott> confuzled, i've never had much use for windows CDs other than on my coffee table so i couldnt tell you
<escott> confuzled, its pretty rare to have a resize lead to a non-bootable windows, but its a possibility and worth checking. Another possibility is that the bios is old and buggy and that windows got put after the primary linux partition and is outside of the bootable range of the bios. Again not likely as the installer usually resizes such that windows is at the front of the disk
<escott> confuzled, main thing is while using the windows cd make sure it isn't reinstalling, but instead "fixing" there is/was? a command fixmbr which you could run from the windows command line to reinstall the windows bootloader
<codefyre> running fixmbr would render ubuntu unbootable
<codefyre> if windows is still there on some drive , than reinstalling grub should detect it
<confuzled> escott: it goes straight to install
<escott> confuzled, if you hit one of the 100+ keys on the keyboard at just the right millisecond you might get some kind of menu
<PITBEAST> Greetings everyone
<PITBEAST> I'm trying to fix a co-workers windows pc using a ubuntu live cd. I need a little help with something
<confuzled> escott: i did...i need a retail disc not oem i am downloading itnow
<PITBEAST> My co-worker wants me to retrieve his IE favorites, which I can't access because his HDD is fried. I was wondering if anyone knows a way to retrieve the favorites using file manager?
<aguadito> retrive them from a fried hdd?
<ardchoille> PITBEAST: if the HDD is fried nothing is going to retrieve anything from it
<nydel> is there an easy way to upgrade a wubi installation to 12.10?
<aguadito> you could try performing an ancient mayan ritual on it to revive its data
<PITBEAST> @ardchoille I'm not sure if it's actually fried. I'm actually able to access the files from the HDD. I just can't seem to figure out if there is anywhere that his IE favorites would be saved
<codefyre> PITBEAST: which ie version ?
<PITBEAST> not sure. I know he is using windows vista. When i try to boot the pc, it goes into startup repair and just freezes. I ran badblocks through the terminal from the live CD and it had 461 bad blocks.
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: wow, that harddrive is dead
<l0p3n> I tried every bios setting but my old pc wont start the ubuntu-7.10-server cd on boot. Is it possible to install ubuntu server from the desktop?
<ThinkT510> l0p3n: 7.10 is no longer supported
<PITBEAST> ThinkT510 exactly. But somehow, I'm able to access all of his files thru the home folder
<ardchoille> PITBEAST: Sorry, I haven't used a windows os in ten years.. I was just speaking on the hardware end of things
<l0p3n> ah ok
<escott> PITBEAST, usually one would image the drive with dd and then work with the image file
<cyb3r_pr3dat0r> hey
<cyb3r_pr3dat0r> :)
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: not sure how much you'd be able to retrieve with a disk that damaged
<codefyre> PIBEAST: browse to this location if you are able to access files thru ubuntu live cd , c:\user\user_name\Roaming\Favorites
<stuwat> I would like to re-install Ubuntu on my Windows 7 dual boot machine. Is it a simple matter of deleting the existing Ubuntu partition and doing a fresh install?
<ThinkT510> stuwat: essentially yes
<cyb3r_pr3dat0r> Windows Really Sucks Man -_-
<cyb3r_pr3dat0r> it Coppupted my game iso :'(
<jpds> !ot | cyb3r_pr3dat0r
<ubottu> cyb3r_pr3dat0r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> stuwat: you could just reformat if you want to keep the same partition sizes
<codefyre> stuwat: do this during installing ubuntu, not from inside of windows
<PITBEAST> codefyre: is there a way to navigate to that using the home folder? Under devices I have "U3 System" (the flash drive I'm using for a live cd) "ACER" which seems to be his hard drive and "DATA"
<L3top> PITBEAST: there are utilities to section off and not use the bad blocks... then you could do recovery on the drive... but... stop using it. Stop accessing it. Typically what this is is the medium itself is becomming adhered from the drive, and the more you spin it the worse it gets. Sector it off and recover it... and be done with it.
<gnubie> l0p3n> http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm if it has a floppy drive this will boot the CD
<L3top> s/adhered/unadhered/
<stuwat> Thanks ThinkT510. I want to do some partition resizing before re-installing. My concern was that Grub would get messed up.
<codefyre> PITBEAST: if the harddrive is still working , you can mount the first partition using mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt
<codefyre> than browse /mnt , looking for files
<ThinkT510> stuwat: grub will be overqritten
<ThinkT510> overwritten
<L3top> I wouldn't browse anything. I would fix the bad blocks and clone it off onto something else
<PITBEAST> I just tried to access /media/DATA and it gave the following error:
<PITBEAST> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<PITBEAST> Failed to read vcn 0x0: Input/output error
<PITBEAST> Failed to mount '/dev/sda3': Input/output error
<PITBEAST> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<PITBEAST> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<FloodBot1> PITBEAST: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l0p3n> gnubie: I have a floppy not working at the moment but maybe I can fix it. Thanks for the link :)
<L3top> its not likely to mount all jacked up like that.
<codefyre> stuwat: if u want to resize partitions, do it while installing ubuntu
<confuzled> escott: i am launching the repair disc now
<stuwat> Hi codefyre. I actually need to do some moving of partitions, so will use Gparted first.
<PITBEAST> and i just froze the home folder. fml
<l0p3n> gnubie: Any idea on how to mount a floppy?
<codefyre> stuwat: you want to resize partitions that belong to windows or existing ubuntu installtion ?
<L3top> PITBEAST: the more you use this thing the more you break it. Take my advice.
<ardchoille> PITBEAST: it sounds like L3top 's advice might be the best thing to do right now
<xxxluigixxx> ciao
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: as soon as you start seeing bad sectors thats when you need to stop trusting the drive and make backups
<PITBEAST> fair enough. i'm just going to tell him he needs to get a new hard drive
<codefyre> yep , after that big error , creating a dd image of the drive would be much better
<xxxluigixxx> 1 list
<xxxluigixxx> !list
<ubottu> xxxluigixxx: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<PITBEAST> codefyre: what do you mean by "dd image"
<DIL> If you are wanting to recover data try guymager to create and image or dd as suggested prior and use DFF digital Forensics Frame work to get at data.  DFF comes with Ubuntu
<DIL> *an
<cyb3r_pr3dat0r> Ubuntu \m/
<PITBEAST> also, I don't have an external HD or anything to put the data on
<codefyre> PITBEAST: dd is a utility which would create a bit by bit copy of the drive
<codefyre> and yes u need a enternal hd
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: you should, otherwise you don't value your data
<stuwat> codefyre: It's a partition that I deleted so I didn't have 4 primary partitions, allowing me to install Ubuntu in the first place. It's unallocated at the moment.
<PITBEAST> ThinkT510: This is a co-workers computer. He hasn't used anti-virus on it for the last 6 months. the damn thing is 4 years old and he still has the shipping plastic on it
<confuzled> escott: it is repairing now what is the next step.  i am sorry for needing spoon feeding
<gnubie> l0p3n> if drive is not working this wont help, sorry
<escott> confuzled, after the repair you should have a bootable windows but not a bootable linux
<codefyre> stuwat: you currently have only windows installed or windows + ubuntu dual boot ?
<confuzled> escott: ...wtf
<confuzled> lol
<escott> !grub | confuzled follow the grub reinstall to get linux working again
<ubottu> confuzled follow the grub reinstall to get linux working again: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: then you need to acquaint him with the art of backing stuff up
<DIL> lol
<ardchoille> And, while you're at it, acquaint him with Ubuntu
<escott> confuzled, and hopefully at that point both work. if after that you still have a non-working windows we have to look at other possibilities and check the disk layout
<stuwat> codefyre: I'll add that unallocated space to the ubuntu partition.
<stuwat> codefyre: I  have both.
<confuzled> mint auto booted after restrt
<l0p3n> gnubie: Ok i see why it wasn't working. The floppy was not connected :P But i'll give your method a try thanks
<codefyre> stuwat, so you have a dual boot setup, and you want to install a new version of ubuntu ?
<PITBEAST> ThinkT510: I plan to. I also plan to set him up with some real anti-virus software. In the meantime, I want to try to get his laptop to boot again. But it seems like he needs a new HDD and he needs to be okay with losing his data. It's his own fault anyway.
<DIL> if the HDD is spinning you may be able tostill create a dd image
<confuzled> balling they both boot
<codefyre> stuwat: replacing the older one
<ThinkT510> PITBEAST: indeed
<confuzled> thank you so much
<ardchoille> PITBEAST: tell him this is a perfect example of the need for a routine backup scheme
<L3top> Again I recommend sectoring off the bad blocks... dd will try and go over them again and agian probably causing more damage. They need to disappear for best results. If it is spinning, recovery can happen... but... its time consuming so the data had better be worth it... and you would have to have something to put the data on.
<PITBEAST> ardchoille: exactly. he's got a "oneclick backup drive" that he got off QVC. Hasn't used it in 6 months
<gnubie> l0p3n> just create the smart boot floppy and boot into it and it will give yoou the option to boot from the cd
<L3top> That sounds like something you can put an image on PITBEAST.
<L3top> :)
<ardchoille> PITBEAST: metioning the wasted money on an unused drive usually prompts the user to begin using it
<PITBEAST> l3top: it doesn't work like an external HD, it's something you have to load software on the computer for, then you click and it decides what to back up
<DIL> or the $ to send it to a data recover shop[
<bekks> Data not worth backing up is data not worth keeping.
<L3top> PITBEAST: It's a drive. You can use it.
<EricMar11223> Hi all
<ardchoille> L3top: +1
<L3top> PITBEAST: You don't have to use it the way it is intended. It's a drive. Use it how you want.
<EricMar11223> Any ubuntu experts around that would be willing to talk a relative newbe through the switch over from Mac
<bekks> EricMar11223: Do you have a specific Ubuntu problem? :)
<PITBEAST> l3top: i googled it and apparently there's no way to use it as a regular drive
<stuwat> codefyre: I have an SSD and want to maximise space. There's >10Gb of unallocated space that I would like to consolidate with the Ubuntu partition. I'm guessing the best way is to delete the existing Ubuntu partition and move the other unallocated space into it, before re-installing Ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> !mac | EricMar11223
<ubottu> EricMar11223: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<l0p3n> gnubie: Ok :)
<bekks> PITBEAST: Which drive exactly is it?
<EricMar11223> I am not installing on the Mac, I am converting over
<codefyre> stuwat: yes you can do that , but a safer option would be to do all this partitioning while installing your new version of ubuntu
<PITBEAST> bekks: it was "oneclick" something or other
<bekks> EricMar11223: And do you have a specific Ubuntu problem? :)
<PITBEAST> bekks: he got it from qvc or something
<bekks> PITBEAST: "something or other" is a bit... unclear. Do you have an _exact_ name?
<tomtiger11> networking now wont start
<PITBEAST> bekks: wish i did. i looked it up when he handed me the drive. don't have the name now. let me see if i can find it
<escott> stuwat, is the unallocated space not adjacent to the ubuntu partition
<bekks> PITBEAST: It is written somewhere on that device...
<PITBEAST> bekks: i don't have the drive anymore.
<L3top> PITBEAST: at the end of the day... inside the device (though I am skeptical it cannot be gotten around) there is a hard drive, and removing that drive, will give you the ability to do what you want to it.  It sounds like you are just being obstinant.
<codefyre> PITBEAST: if its a harddrive , you can use it
<tomtiger11> Anyone?
<EricMar11223> No specific problem, just wondering if there are any FAQ's or anything that would help me to better understand the OS and how to navigate it.  Also, some suggestions on programs that are the best in their class.
<PITBEAST> It was called a "ClickFree Automatic Backup"
<TreadStone__71> Can someone tell me what the name of the program is that shows you your system stats etc in text on the screen ?
<stuwat> codefyre: Windows has a Rapid Start partition sandwiched between my Ubuntu partition and the unallocated space. I therefore need to move it, which isn't possible during install (I think).
<L3top> !details | tomtiger11
<ubottu> tomtiger11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<codefyre> tomtiger11: more details , networking now won't start doesn't tell much
<ThinkT510> !manual | EricMar11223
<ubottu> EricMar11223: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<stuwat> escott: that's right.
<bekks> EricMar11223: You could start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/unity-introduction.html
<PITBEAST> l3top: if it was my drive, I'd have no problem ripping it open. but it's his and he's the kind of guy that has a 4 year old computer with the packaging plastic still on it.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: I can't tell you much more, apart from that it says 'neworking stop/waiting'
<DIL> 1 and 0s
<PITBEAST> l3top: and it's a ClickFree Automatic Backup
<L3top> If he is the kind of guy that wants his data back... that shouldn't matter PITBEAST.
<DIL> so he wont know it was opened then
<codefyre> stuwat : so there is windows than some unallocated space , and than ubuntu , is that correct ?
<daanish> Does anyone have a fix yet for choppy or fast fowarded youtube/flash videos yet?
<PITBEAST> L3top: the data he wants back is pictures he found on the internet of samurai swords and bansai trees, and his internet favorites...
<TreadStone__71> anyone?
<PITBEAST> l3top
<PITBEAST> l3top: it's not important stuff, but he thinks it is
<ThinkT510> daanish: try the html5 version
<bekks> TreadStone__71: Which system stats do you want to see?
<TreadStone__71> Can someone tell me what the name of the program is that shows you your system stats etc in text on the screen ?
<daanish> ThinkT510, how do I do that?
<chunkyhead> guys any idea how to use aircrack to gain access to wifi
<codefyre> tomtiger11: network was working before ?
<TreadStone__71> Ram, network, hdd etc ?
<EricMar11223> That's perfect.  I will start there!
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Indeed
<EricMar11223> Thanks guys
<ThinkT510> TreadStone__71: thinking of conky?
<daanish> ThinkT510, ok, I just got into it.
<TreadStone__71> ok.... I'll search that... thank you ThinkT510
<chunkyhead> any idea how to use aircrack to gain access to wifi
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Should i pastebin my /etc/networking/interfaces?
<daanish> ThinkT510, nope, same crap, still.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: what happpens when you restart networking - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<TreadStone__71> ThinkT510 ... yes that's it... thanks.
<codefyre> timtiger11: yes please do that
<bekks> TreadStone__71: RAM: free -m, top, htop, sar  HDD: iotop, iostat, sar  NETWORK: iftop, ifconfig, ethtool ...
<PITBEAST> thanks for the help all, i'm just going to tell him to take it to geeksquad because unless he's willing to pony up for an external hd, i cant recover his data
<stuwat> codefyre: There is Windows, Ubuntu, Windows (Rapid Start - for hibernation I think), then some unallocated space.
<TreadStone__71> bekks .. thank you I'll check those out as well.
<L3top> PITBEAST: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/13581-How-to-use-a-clickfree-HD-as-a-normal-external-HD
<tomtiger11> codefyre: rtnetlink answers: No such process
<L3top> tadaa
<gain> hola
<ardchoille> L3top: yeah, thought so, if it can mount then it can be used as a normal HDD
<PITBEAST> l3top: first response... From what i can see you will not be able to do this.
<gain> I've problem installing ubuntu 12.04 on samsung np530u3b
<chunkyhead> guy anyone knows how to use airmon
<gain> anyone have an ultrabook like that?
<bekks> chunkyhead: What exactly are you trying?
<bekks> gain: Just ask your question please :)
<codefyre> stuwat: i have never heard windows rapid start , can you tell us the output from - sudo os-prober
<pr0metheu5> How is this sped up flash videos bug not that big an issue. -_-
<chunkyhead> trying to gain access to my wifi thru airmon
<chunkyhead> bekks,  trying to gain access to my wifi thru airmon
<escott> gain, is there a reason you want to restrict who you get help from?
<gain> bekks: can't find my wifi card in lspci, and the fn key used for enable it seems not work
<bekks> chunkyhead: Just connect to your wifi using your password.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: contents of /etc/networking/interfaces on pastebin please
<bekks> gain: Then try lsusb instead of lspci
<chunkyhead> bekks,  i dont know my pass that's the problem, lol
<gain> bekks: same result, no wifi card listed...
<ardchoille> bekks: his original question was: <chunkyhead> any idea how to use aircrack to gain access to wifi
<mschr> yo guys, know how to get back the ALT+Mouse1+Mouse2 resize shortie back up?
<bekks> chunkyhead: Then reset your wifi accesspoint and set a new password.
<gain> and can't boot from usb too... works the first time and after that, never works... installed it via pxe
<bekks> ardchoille: ah ok. Thats what I assumed.
<chunkyhead> bekks, i want to learn how to hack, for education purpose, that's why i wanna do that.
<mschr> and also, why the h** aint middle mouse / mouse1+mouse2 click doing the paste anymore (like INS)
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: this is not the place for that
<bekks> chunkyhead: First lesson: learn how to read manuals for non-supported things like that.
<pr0metheu5> Does anyone have a fix yet for choppy or fast fowarded youtube/flash videos?
<chunkyhead> ardchoille, which channel to go into then :|
<DIL> use google - great tutorials
<chunkyhead> bekks, non supported things as in? O.o
<bekks> chunkyhead: We are NOT supporting you on learning how to hack.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: http://pastebin.com/qHKY6yKm
<mschr> yo guys, know how to get back the ALT+Mouse1+Mouse2 resize shortie back up?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: did u edited that interfaces file ?
<mschr> ah nvm, found out - its cuz' middle mouse emu wasnt on
<pr0metheu5> ooh, a writer thinker.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Yes.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: are you on dsl , does the model dials to the internet ?
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Nope
<codefyre> tomtiger : so you dial it from within ubuntu ?
<tomtiger11> codefyre: No...
<codefyre> than how do you connect to the internet ?
<tomtiger11> broadband, not dsl
<bekks> tomtiger11: That file looks terribly wrong.
<tomtiger11> bekks: Care to help me?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: can u give us the output from  netstat -rn and ifconfig
<bekks> tomtiger11: What are you trying to do?
<ParadoxUncreated> Low jitter kernel (ultra smooth graphics) - http://paradoxuncreated.com/Blog/wordpress/?p=2268 Peace Be With You. Msg me for questions.
<tomtiger11> bekks: Setup ltsp with one network card.
<stuwat> codefyre: /dev/sda1:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<stuwat> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows1:chain
<codefyre> stuwat: looks like you have two windows installed
<codefyre> which one do u want to keep ?
<PK> hi.. how can I connect to ubuntu.it?
<tomtiger11> bekks: How do i fix that?
<bekks> ParadoxUncreated: Where's a changelog of what you've changed?
<bekks> tomtiger11: By not mixing up different networks 152.* with different gateways 192.* for example :)
<bekks> !it | PK
<ubottu> PK: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tomtiger11> bekks: right.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: try this config -> http://pastie.org/4922805
<codefyre> tomtiger11: make a backup of your current file , though its totally messed up
<codefyre> opps , need some correction , wait
<stuwat> codefyre: It does look that way and Ubuntu sees it the same way - there's actually two W7 entries in the boot screen - but this is a new machine with W7 pre-installed - once.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: That won't work, I cant have a 192.168 ip.
<codefyre> tomtiger11 , taht i your local network address
<chunkyhead> bekks, what's wrong in hacking. i
<codefyre> tomtiger11: do u have a static ip address ?
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<chunkyhead> bekks, am learning it to understand the defects in data transfer
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Its going to be in a school, so I cant have a 192.168 internal
<chunkyhead> ardchoille, 12.04
<tomtiger11> codefyre: I'd have to ask the school.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: do you know the address of your gateway ?
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: well, the way you phrased your initial question it doesn't appear to be a support issue.. therefore it doesn't apply here
<tomtiger11> no. it would probaly be the default though
<codefyre> stuwat: you have 4 partions, /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 for windows and the rest 2 for ubuntu ?
<bekks> chunkyhead: It is not supported in here.
<chunkyhead> ardchoille, any suggestions which channel would help me with this? bekks
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: regardless, getting support to learn how to use aircrack to hack into computers will likely not lead to any support in this channel.
<bekks> chunkyhead: No. And actually I do not care about that. :)
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: sorry, I won't help with that
<wilee-nilee> stuwat, You have a boot partition and the main OS most likely, grub will show at times you can confirm this with installing gparted a partitioner and looking at the HD
<ardchoille> bekks: may I pm you?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: need to know the adress of your gateway and internal network before i can cook up a interface file
<bekks> ardchoille: Sure.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: I'm sure its what ever would be a default
<john> Excuse me for saying so, but you can't provide adequate help with 1500 users.
<chunkyhead> ardchoille, i dont want to hack into a computer, all i want to do is gain access to my wifi w/o giving a passkey
<bekks> chunkyhead: And it is not supported in here to do so. Period.
<ardchoille> chunkyhead: please take it elsewhere, I'm not going to help you with that.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: according to http://pastebin.com/qHKY6yKm, your gateway is/was 192.168.1.254. can u ping it ?
<aguadito> john those are fightin words
<chunkyhead> ardchoille, bekks alright
<tomtiger11> codefyre: I'm not at the school now.
<wilee-nilee> john, That is a bad cause and effect most of the users you see are not actually looking at the channel but idling.
<drupin> I have drupin@drupin$ on terminal i want to make drupin@ubuntu$ is it possible to change system name
<codefyre> tomtiger11: you need to be connected to the network before you configure your system
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Ive g2g, cya in a few
<bekks> drupin: "sudo hostname ubuntu"
<codefyre> ok
<drupin> ok thankee bekks
<theadmin> bekks: That will only last until a reboot
<stuwat> codefyre and wilee_nilee: It looks like main partition and OS, which is sda1 and sda2 respectively. There is a third partition which Windows uses for Rapid Start. The rest will be for Ubuntu.
<theadmin> drupin: Modify /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts respectively.
<drupin> theadmin: as told by bekks will do? sudo hostname ubuntu ?
<drupin> or i need modify both files
<theadmin> drupin: It will work, but it will go back to "drupin" as soon as you reboot
<bekks> drupin: That will last till next reboot.
<escott> stuwat, i thought rapid start was for usb-thumbdrives? what is the point of rapidstart on the same medium? sure it isnt a rescue partition
<codefyre> stuwat: and where is the free space ? after ubuntu , or after sda2 ?
<drupin> no i want to change permanent bekks
<bekks> drupin: Then change both named files.
<drupin> ok bekks
<john> escott, Rapidstart works better for SSD drives.
<john> escott, Why don't you get one
<theadmin> drupin: if you need to have it last, do this: for i in hostname hosts ; do sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<stuwat> escott: No it's not for rescue. I already deleted that.
<codefyre> this is getting so confusing , stuwat can u post the output from 'lsblk' to pastebin
<stuwat> codefyre: After sda2, I have Ubuntu, then the Rapid Start partition, then the unallocated space.
<drupin> theadmin: this will change the name in two files ....  sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<codefyre> stuwat and u want to merge ubuntu+rapidstart +unallocated space , on which u want to install the new ubuntu ?
<theadmin> drupin: Right
<john> Good idea. The boot partion should never be bigger that 60 Gb.
<drupin> ok theadmin
<theadmin> drupin: wait no
<drupin> then
<codefyre> druping , just do , sudo echo 'new_name' > /etc/hostname
<theadmin> drupin:  for i in hostname hosts ; do sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<theadmin> codefyre: Since when does that work? Redirection doesn't work with sudo.
<john> ever heard of find?
<theadmin> drupin: Don't listen to codefyre, fail command
<codefyre> yea sorry for that
<drupin> ok theadmin
<stuwat> codefyre: No, I was just going to move Rapid Start partition so I can consolidate the unallocated space with my Ubuntu partition.
<theadmin> drupin: The above command (starting with for) is the exact command that will work, so just do that and reboot
<codefyre> stuwat: you can't move partitions like this
<theadmin> drupin: (rebooting is necessary, modifying /etc/hosts breaks sudo until you reboot)
<overclucker> find would work much better here, also wrap it in sudo sh -c ''
<drupin> ok i need to reot any how i am windoze...
<drupin> reboot*
<overclucker> also, simulate the command before running it
<theadmin> overclucker: Who are you talking to anyway? lol
<overclucker> theadmin: lol, sorry wasn't sure who it was for
<theadmin> !who | overclucker
<ubottu> overclucker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stuwat> codefyre: I'm pretty sure I can with Gparted. I'll delete the existing Ubuntu partition and move the Rapid Start partition to the left, leaving  all the unallocated space to the right. That will be my new Ubuntu partition.
<john> stuwat, That is correct
<stuwat> codefyre: Yes, it is confusing. All that aside though, my major concern is whether the correct procedure to re-install Ubuntu - without messing up my dual boot system - is simply to delete the partition and then install as normal (after moving partitions and consolidating space).
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Back
<john> stuwat, I have done it, but it is not easy. Which partion?
<tomtiger11> Coded11: Its not going to really have an internet connection, Yet.
<tomtiger11> whoops
<tomtiger11> codefyre: ^^
<codefyre> tomtiger11 : you need to be connected to the network before you configure it
<dksaarth> Hi guys - anybody know the name of the program to start the installer program ? I used remastersys on a gui less system
<john> stuwat, I have a /,a /var and a /tmp and / home and a /usr/local
<dksaarth> so my iso boots me just to a cli where I can see my system
<trism> dksaarth: ubiquity?
<dksaarth> thanks trism - going to try see if i can start it running on a remote x server
<john> stuwat, are you assuming no advanced partioning?
<stuwat> john: I'll just remove the entire Ubuntu partition and do a regular install - nothing advanced.
<tomtiger11> codefyre: How do i setup dhcp for eth0?
<john> stuwat, if it is all one partion, it will work
<codefyre> tomtiger11: you need to change inet static to inet dynamic and remove all the static settings
<codefyre> from your interfaces file
<tomtiger11> codefyre: I mean, so eth0 acts as a dhcp server
<species_4981> I'm having mount problems - I get "mountall: disconnected from plymouth" and "mountall: mount terminated with system 32" ...this is LM13, mate ... what's Plymouth and how should I start solving the problem please?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: no , you want to make your system act like a dhcp server , or configure your network dynamically ?
<tomtiger11> system as dhcp server, codefyre
<john> species_4981, plymoth is the name of you system
<codefyre> tomtiger11: for what , you want to lease out ip address to other systems ?
<john> species_4981, why are you on this system if you don't know it's name
<species_4981> john - no, it's some sort of boot-time application but I don't know what it does ...just reading about it now on a wiki
<stuwat> john: I think the partitioning will work okay. I just don't want to screw up the dual boot facility. I'm afraid GRUB might mess up or something like that.
<species_4981> john http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth
<tomtiger11> yes, so i can use it as a ltsp server
<tomtiger11> @ codefyre
<john> stuwat, It will.. It get's tricky if if grub intsall windows. It is better to let the windows loader call Grub.
<codefyre> tomtiger11: sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<escott> species_4981, plymouth just draws the ubuntu logo at the beginning of the boot
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Ive got that setup
<codefyre> tomtiger11: to configure read this guide http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<tomtiger11> what do i have for /etc/network/interfaces
<species_4981> escott: Oh! OK, thanks ... there seems to be a race hazard with the partitions I am trying to mount - looks like Plymouth is not related. Thanks again.
<john> stuwat, It helps toreaize ext? is invisible to windows
<stuwat> john: So the question remains this: what is the appropriate method for removing Ubuntu from a dual boot system?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: your network would need to be configured statically
<codefyre> like 192.168.0.0 internal network
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Even if it has no internet connection?
<john> stuwat, erase the contents of the partions. The use the windows loader to reclaim the disk space.
<codefyre> codefyre: yea thats fine
<codefyre> oops, tomtiger11
<john> stuwat, opps, The LINUX partions
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Could you write me out a interfaces file using 152. instead of 192.?
<codefyre> you can't use 152.? internal network
<tomtiger11> ?
<codefyre> tomtiger11: read -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Using 10. then?
<codefyre> yea 10/8 would work
<Froward> so
<stuwat> john: Thanks. And thanks to everyone else.
<Froward> my geek friend who is a compsci major tells me that the ubuntu repositories are a great idea, but many of the packages are horribly out of date. so it fails as autoupdate software! how do I get the most recent packages?
<tomtiger11> codefyre: Could you cook one up for me?
<john> codefyre,  192.168. * is a  class C network eg. 255 or less
<ThinkT510> !latest | Froward
<ubottu> Froward: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Froward> how do I play with the bot privately, to not bother others
<Froward> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | Froward
<ubottu> Froward: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Froward> cool, thanks
<ramprasadgk> hi
<ramprasadgk> my grub loader is not recognizing  windows xp installed
<escott> ramprasadgk, does os-prober see windows?
<ramprasadgk> yes
<ramprasadgk> during install it saw
<ramprasadgk> in welcome screen it doesnt display windows
<Froward> ubuntu touchpad support: is atrocious! I have two-finger scrolling (finally!) but not middle click or right click!
<ramprasadgk> os-prober ?
<Froward> for laptop mice. I have an asus, it does all of those out of the box (but no four-finger stuff) with windows
<Diego> hey give me a count shell ssh
<Diego> please
<wilee-nilee> ramprasadgk, Have you run sudo update-grub in the ubuntu install.
<escott> ramprasadgk, "sudo os-prober" will list the other windows os'es it finds. if it lists windows there but not in the boot menu run "sudo update-grub"
<BlackMumba> is it possible to receive one root scan?
<Froward> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad this is the most up to date info on multitouch
<Diego> hey give me a count shell ssh
<ramprasadgk> ok tks
<trism> Froward: three finger tap middle click is disabled by default in 12.04+ since it conflicts with some of the gestures, but: synclient TapButton3=2; will reenable it
<Froward> thanks! :)
<ramprasadgk> will join back in some time
<Froward> trism: very cool, but I wish that information were more accessible..maybe by clicking "help" in the mouse dialog? or something with the touchpad factoid on the bot?
<trism> Froward: someone should definitely update the documentation about it (you could always add the info to the wiki page if you want)
<ardchoille> ubottu: threefinger is three finger tap middle click is disabled by default in 12.04+ since it conflicts with some of the gestures, but: synclient TapButton3=2; will reenable it
<Froward> ardchoille: can you also append "see threefinger" to the end of the Touchpad factoid?
<ardchoille> Froward: I can and will. But, keep in mind that it is ultimately up to the mods to add these, I, as a user, can only "suggest"
<Froward> ardchoille: I see, thanks.
<ARcaneWater> Hello, i am trying to install linux to make dual boot, but when i just boot it it says cannot read a file and after thath it shows me menu and i click install ubuntu...And then it shows me screen with some kind of erros like: Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: Unable to mount root fson unknown block (0,0)
<ARcaneWater> What should i do?
<ARcaneWater> I am trying thath on Lenovo G780
<ardchoille> Froward: I have submitted your last suggestion. Heopfeully these will be added.
<escott> ARcaneWater, the kernel cannot find the root filesystem. use the bootinfo script and send us the output of it
<wilee-nilee> ARcaneWater, Have you checked the md5sum of the ISO you used to burn a cd or load a usb?
<ARcaneWater> wilee-nilee i downloaded it from ubuntu.si offical site for ubuntu is slovenia
<ARcaneWater> in slovenia*
<escott> ARcaneWater, is this error from the install cd? in that case ignore my previous and check the md5sum's
<ardchoille> ARcaneWater: what wilee-nilee was asking was if you checked the ISO file md5sum to make sure the download wasn't corrupted
<ARcaneWater> escott yes it is from install cd.
<wilee-nilee> ARcaneWater, Do you have a open source install to run the bootscript as escott suggested, a download as well does not insure a ISO that is not corrupted or burned to fast there are some outliers we have to cover.
<ARcaneWater> Any help on how should i check my iso file md5sum?
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | ARcaneWater
<ubottu> ARcaneWater: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mr_homer> hi, I tried to move my home directory to a different partition
<ThinkT510> !home | mr_homer
<ubottu> mr_homer: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<mr_homer> but unity is not coming up
<novato_br> hi, which screenlet or gadget has been used on this picture? ==> http://www.unixmen.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/samba3.png
<mr_homer> yes I tried the steps on the wiki, its the same news
<yekoms> that is conky novato_br
<mr_homer> i went through the lightdm logs, but it doesn't show why unity just dies
<yekoms> with a custom .conkyrc
<novato_br> okay
<yekoms> welcome. btw nice applet screenshot, its neat and pretty ;P
<novato_br> I saw  the conky interface is not seem even close
<ardchoille> ThinkT510: that has to be one of the most useful factoids I've seen in a while
<novato_br> yeah yekoms
<novato_br> I think users should give some value to this
<yekoms> i think his temp is wrong, 5C is a little cold for normal CPU unless hes running a liquid system or liquid nitro system
<ARcaneWater> Ok i checked md5sums and they are diffrent :(
<yekoms> novato_br, they do, prob in #conkey
<ardchoille> ARcaneWater: time to redownload
<yekoms> #conky *
<ARcaneWater> So i should download from ubuntu.com?
<ARcaneWater> Instead of ubuntu.si
<yekoms> ARcaneWater, what did you use to download the file?
<yekoms> browser? torrent? wget?
<ARcaneWater> yekoms ubuntu.si Slovenian site for ubuntu
<ardchoille> ARcaneWater: I don't think it matters from where, you just need to check the md5sum when download completes
<novato_br> yekoms: thanks
<ardchoille> ARcaneWater: which app did you use to download it
<yekoms> or download from a closer source, some servers corrupt the data no matter how many times you dl it. i cant download from .de without data corruption
<ARcaneWater> Normal browser download ardchoille
<mr_homer> Is there a channel to discuss unity issue?
<ardchoille> yekoms: ouch
<yekoms> ARcaneWater, you can use torrents and it'll verify every data packet as its received.
<trism> novato_br: definitely conky, see for instance http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/conky-lunatico-rings-displays-system.html (you can do quite a bit with lua and conky)
<yekoms> ardchoille, its germany...not my side. poor routing or something
<ardchoille> ah
<ARcaneWater> yekoms is it worth downloading Ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<wilee-nilee> ARcaneWater, You can download via a torrent from the main ubuntu site I would do that.
<ardchoille> ARcaneWater: you can but you need to get support in !ubuntu+1 until it's officially released
<yekoms> i use 12.10, and i love it for a desktop. but not so much for the server branch
<yekoms> wilee-nilee, i always download ubuntu VIA torrents, to prevent data corruption
<ARcaneWater> I will need it for QT Creator actualy for c++ releated stuff
<ardchoille> this late in the release cycle 12.10 is pretty mch final anyway
<yekoms> im CURRENTLY using 12.04 on this notebook, i got one with 11.10 and 12.10
<ARcaneWater> so when offical release is out i will need to reinstall or it will just come as update?
<wilee-nilee> yekoms, I use the daily downloads and rsync until they are released just for ease of travel, I have not had a bad download in years no matter what method, but torrents are supposedly better.
<yekoms> you can do it via update
<ARcaneWater> Ok :) I will go for the 12.10 :)
<ARcaneWater> Great to see such support on these channel :) One more thing to love ubuntu :D
<superpie> it's not always helpful
<yekoms> wilee-nilee, well i quit using remote mirrors. i built me a mirror out of spare parts and a 1TB drive. so all my stuff is network install. i have hundreds of distros aswell.
<wilee-nilee> ARcaneWater, You can get a daily image so you are up to date and have little or no updates the day if the capture.
<yekoms> ARcaneWater, its not always like this, there is times that dicks are here :P
<wilee-nilee> of*
<wilee-nilee> yekoms, cool, ;)
<yekoms> every Freebsd, ubuntu, openbsd centos debian out.
<wilee-nilee> hehe sounds like a bit of maintenance
<nathansuchy> I have a queastion about Ubuntu
<nathansuchy> I have a queastion about Ubuntu
<Froward> ask your question, pray for answer
<ThinkT510> nathansuchy: why haven't you asked it yet?
<nathansuchy> I though I had to wait for permission from an op to ask
<nathansuchy> Sorry
<nathansuchy> My ubuntu has graphic problems
<jiffe1> the samba package is built without pam support?
<nathansuchy> why does my ubuntu have graphic problems
<ThinkT510> nathansuchy: could you be more specific?
<MonkeyDust> nathansuchy  in what way?
<tomtiger11> whats the netmask for a 10.0.0.0 ip?
<decci> Hi Guys..I was reading doc related to setting up OpenStack on Ubuntu 12.04 with folsom
<decci> I want to setup one compute node, one controller (multi-node) openstack depolyment
<decci> I am confused with this " All serivces should run in controller except nova-compute
<harris> can you use python to make ubuntu apps
<MonkeyDust> there
<tomtiger11> hell?
<tomtiger11> hello?*
<cheo> howdy
<yeats> tomtiger11: 255.0.0.0
<nathansuchy> can someone look at logdata and help me find out what is causing graphics problems for me
<tomtiger11> yeats: Isn't that the subnet mask?
<yeats> tomtiger11: same thing, right?
<tomtiger11> yeats: Not sure, in my dhcp config, it asks me for both.
 * yeats is now confused about what tomtiger11 is asking
<yeats> tomtiger11: you probably just need netmask
<yeats> tomtiger11: though I have no idea, not knowing what your setup is ;-)
<tomtiger11> how do i know the error that networking is giving me?
<harris> can you make ubuntu apps in python
<geirha> harris: yes, many are
<MonkeyDust> harris  with Quickly
<OerHeks> harris yes, PySDM is an example
<bekks> harris: There is nothing like "Ubuntu apps" - just a set of applications that are bundled into the Ubuntu distro. So the answer is "yes, of course".
<ThinkT510> harris: ubiquity (the ubuntu installer) is in python
<MonkeyDust> harris  start here http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/
<harris> do i have to pay to make a app and sell it for 2.99
<bekks> harris: You dont sell applications in Ubuntu, and you dont earn money with them.
<reuf> ok guys, give me some advice on what business to pursue - whats it out there that constitutes untapped market opportunity
<harris> the software center
<OerHeks> harris, nobody buys those apps á 2.99
<bekks> !ot | reuf
<ubottu> reuf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harris> bekks, how do i sell a app in the software center
<tomtiger11> I get error: networking stop/waiting when running 'sudo service networking restart'
<nathansuchy> My blog is providing a pastebin service :D
<OerHeks> harris, http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/commercial-software-faqs/
<ThinkT510> !cookie | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> harris but when you sell, we don't support it
<harris> if it is free do you
<gabrieluk> hello, i achieve an intermediate level of ss admin with ubuntu servers. I would like to offer my services to my clients. Is there a way to get some sort of certification, as red hat has?
<harris> how do i get flash player in chromium browser
<ThinkT510> !flash | harris
<ubottu> harris: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<nathansuchy> Don't use Adobe Flash instead use HTML5
<bekks> nathansuchy: Not helpful. There are many places out there which dont offer HTML5.
<DJones> !ucp | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: Ubuntu Certified Professional is a training course for systems administrators who need to deploy Ubuntu in an office environment. More: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training/course-descriptions/certified-professional
<gabrieluk> nice
<nathansuchy> Simple people don't need to be using paid software
<nathansuchy> use something opensource instead of flash
<nathansuchy> I am not trying to be unhelpful
<tomtiger11> whats the netmask for subnet 10.10.1.5?
<bekks> tomtiger11: Ask the admin of that network.
<gabrieluk> DJones, 404
<nathansuchy> If anyone wants dedicated support for Linux please join #linuxtimechatroom
<DJones> gabrieluk: Just checked the web page, its 404ing
<nathansuchy> If anyone wants dedicated support for Linux please join #linuxtimechatroom
<nathansuchy> If anyone wants dedicated support for Linux please join #linuxtimechatroom
<FloodBot1> nathansuchy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<STMelon> lol
<bekks> tomtiger11: He/she might be using subnetting, so the default class A netmask might not apply.
<tomtiger11> bekks: I'm creating the network. XD
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then you should already know it :P
<hgf> lol
<esing> Hello
<tomtiger11> bekks: But I don't XD
<harris> does this mean you have to pay if your free app is sold
<harris> The Ubuntu Application Developer programme is free of charge, there are no fees to join. If you sell an application through the Ubuntu Software Centre you’ll be charged a transaction fee, see the selling software section for further information.
<john> tomtiger11,  not with a 10 start that is class A
<esing> Can I still change my bootloader from grub to an arbitary windows bootloader for my dualbooting win7&ubuntu?
<tomtiger11> john: So that means?
<john> tomtiger11,  You can't subnet the first ***.
<tomtiger11> right...
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then please refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_address
<bekks> tomtiger11: And UNLESS you REALLY need 16777216 addresses, DO NOT use a class A network.
<werder> esing: just use the win 7 recovery disk to replace grub with windows bootloader.
<tomtiger11> bekks: I have to use 10.
<bekks> tomtiger11: Because...?
<esing> werder Are you sure windows bootloader can handle ubuntu? I thought I would need a third party windows 7 bootloader for that
<tomtiger11> because I can't use 192. or 172.
<bekks> tomtiger11: YOU are creating the network. No one can force you to. :)
<bekks> tomtiger11: Why cant you use 172.x e.g.?
<bekks> NAme one valid reason :)
<tomtiger11> because i will get my internet from another network
<bekks> And...?
<tomtiger11> that uses 172 and 192
<bekks> tomtiger11: Either 172 OR 192 - not both in ONE network.
<werder> esing: i know it can be done. There are a few tutorials.
<bekks> tomtiger11: And please get into NAT for that reason (Network Address Translation).
<esing> werder Thank, I'll give it a try :-)
<rymate1234> hey guys
<john>  What you boys need is netmasking. Creating larger local networks from only a few addreses
<tomtiger11> ffs... I don't want all of this complicated rubbish.
<bekks> tomtiger11: LOL
<rymate1234> How to get hdmi audio working in ubuntu?
<john> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork
<bekks> tomtiger11: You are setting up a network for am entire school and you dont want to even know what you are doing? Good approach.
<john> tomtiger11, tough.. Networking is complicated
<bekks> I'd better stop supporting such a fail by design instantly. :)
<tomtiger11> lol
<john> tomtiger11, Are you willing to move to ipv6? In which case things get simpler on the networking front?
<basketballstar> do you have to pay to sell a app
<basketballstar> a free app
<bekks> basketballstar: FREE apps arent SOLD. :P
<bekks> basketballstar: Thats why they are named "free".
<basketballstar> do i have to pay  to put it in the software center
<OerHeks> basketballstar, you are free to offer money to use your app
<bekks> OerHeks++
<basketballstar> i have to pay
<basketballstar> ?
<bekks> basketballstar: Because...?
<ardchoille> basketballstar: no, you can submit a free app to the repos
<basketballstar> what is the repos
<bekks> "Repositories" - the "place" all your software comes from.
<ardchoille> basketballstar: software repository, it's where all of the apps are located.. what you see in the software center
<john> basketballstar, (basketcase?) http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html
<basketballstar> can i put ads in my app and get paid without paying a dime
<bekks> No.
<superfake123> how can I control my sound volume from within awesome WM
<basketballstar> do i have to pay to get paid by ads
<ardchoille> basketballstar: many people loathe ads in apps
<bekks> basketballstar: You have to pay people to use your software, in that case.
<wilee-nilee> esing, If you can't figure out the windows bootloader to ubuntu easybcd is used often, but to be honest grub 2 is better but that is my opinion.
<basketballstar> why
<OerHeks> basketballstar/harris, all your Q are answered in http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/commercial-software-faqs/
<esing> wilee-nilee Thanks, I'll consider using easybcd
<bekks> basketballstar: Name ONE reason I shall use your app and pay YOU when there are plenty of alternatives out there.
<basketballstar> why would you pay me
<werder> Its not the android app store. They're not the same.
<basketballstar> the ads would pay me
<dylan> hey guys
<OerHeks> basketballstar, this discussion goes Offtopic
<wilee-nilee> esing, Cool, grub 2 though has the os-prober which will auto find other OS's and put them in the grub menu, personally I like that function.
<bekks> basketballstar: I'd not use an app which contains apps.
<bekks> basketballstar: You would have to pay me to do so.
<ardchoille> basketballstar: if it's open source we can simply take the ads out. If it's closed source many people will refuse to use it
<dylan> so I'm trying to install an emulator and I get this message when I try to get the files it told me i needed (http://pastebin.com/N4rYq77a).  What do I do about this?
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, OerHeks ardchoille Would you all take this to #ubuntu-offtopic this is off topic and is all across the channel taking up space.
<basketballstar> off topic people just goof around
<Myrtti> please do move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<OerHeks> dylan,  the error contains the solution. install libreadline-gplv2-dev lib64readline-gplv2-dev
<superfake123> how can I control my sound volume from within awesome WM
<dylan> I figured
<dylan> just wanted to make sure
<dylan> thanks
<ArcaneWater> Hmm ok now md5sum was correct then i burned it on dvd and now it gives me error failed to read sector 0x5xxxx (some numbers) on cd0
<basketballstar> what app should i make
<ArcaneWater> Is that problem with dvd now?
<bekks> ArcaneWater: Yes.
<bekks> basketballstar: If you dont know - dont make one. :)
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, Did you burn as an image?
<ardchoille> ArcaneWater: sounds like a bad burn
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee yes i used Img-burn and after thath when i press enter is display same error as before
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, Make sure it is burned at the slowest speed, I assume you have checked the md5 on this download.
<przemek> hello guys i have to know how to check how many space is avaible in my server ?
<jrib> przemek: df -h
<bekks> przemek: "df -h"
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee yes it was burned at slowest speed and md5 was checked and it was matching
<przemek> thank you very much!!
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, What is the computer model again, some need a f6 prompt of choice to get a boot?
<ArcaneWater> Lenovo G780A
<klj613> http://pastebin.com/Yafm9bX9 <- i get 'Syntax error: Bad for loop variable' however if i run the for loop command manually it works? not sure what i'm doing wrong.
<basketballstar> sound on my laptop wont work
<nicofs> Can someone help me get dvb-t on kaffeine to work? i can scan and i get signals in the process - but nothing appears on the result list...
<bekks> basketballstar: So which Ubuntu exactly do you have? Whats the output of "lsb_release -sc"?
<basketballstar> never mind i fixied it
<bestdnd> it seems i don't have a swap file (system monitor say it's "not available"). how do i set one up? i have issues with sites leaking memory on firefox, and can't open xkill to quit (failed to fork).
<tomtiger11> whats the netmask for 192.168.255.255
<bekks> tomtiger11: It is mentioned in the article I provided to you.
<tomtiger11> 255.255.0.0 doesnt work
<BarkingFish> 255.255.255.0 :)
<bekks> tomtiger11: 255.255.0.0 is the correct netmask for 192.168.255.255
<tomtiger11> dhcp says otherwise
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, I can't find any references to linux or ubuntu with this computer, it seems to be a model that is specific for distribution outside of english speaking countries IE europe or the west, as I find most refrences in other languages, but this has to be a standard release by lenove I would think.
<bekks> tomtiger11: DHCP does not use supernet, as you are trying.
<tomtiger11> it says bad subnet netmask combo
<ArcaneWater> wilee-nilee i will try to burn one more dvd to see if it works or no :D
<bekks> tomtiger11: Because DHCP does not use supernets.
<bestdnd> 192.168.255.255 is the top address for mask 255.255.0.0. iirc the top and bottom addresses are not valid
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, Good idea if you have a usb flash I would try that as well.
<bekks> tomtiger11: You really have to get to know what you are doing there.
<ArcaneWater> Any specific installations for usb?
<bekks> 192.168.255.255 is the broadcast address for the 192.168.0.0/16 supernet.
<wilee-nilee> ArcaneWater, Just the loaders there are a handful to choose from unetbootin is commonly suggested.
<tomtiger11> i changed it to 192.168.255.254
<tomtiger11> no difference
<bekks> tomtiger11: You cannot change the broadcast address.
<tomtiger11> i meant the subnet...
<bekks> tomtiger11: 192.168.255.254 is not a valid subnet mask.
<tomtiger11> bekks: What is a valid subnet?
<bekks> tomtiger11: 255.255.0.0 is the valid subnet mask for your desired 192.168.0.0 network.
<tomtiger11> I'm talking about subnet numbet, not mask
<bekks> tomtiger11: The subnet number is irrelevant at all.
<bekks> tomtiger11: Please refer to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subnetwork although you dont want to learn things.
<bestdnd> it seems i don't have a swap file (system monitor say it's "not available"). how do i set one up? i have issues with sites leaking memory on firefox, and can't open xkill to quit (failed to fork).
<bekks> bestdnd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<jrib> bekks: stop stealing ubottu's thunder!
<escott> !crosspost | bestdnd
<ubottu> bestdnd: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bekks> jrib: I am selling it to newbies. Without ads, I am making money of them ;)
<tomtiger11> bekks: Dhcp server is now working
<tomtiger11> but networking isnt
<tomtiger11> bekks: Can you help me if i give you my interfaces file?
<bekks> tomtiger11: No. Not unless you start reading my links.
<bekks> tomtiger11: But I guess someone else in this channel could, when you provide your interfaces file.
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got a ubuntu wubi installation but in the login screen I get cyrillic keyboard layout and I can't login. Any ideas how to change that?
<Guest71409> #ubuntu-se
<wilee-nilee> Atlantic777, There is no language/keyboard choice dropdown at the login?
<tomtiger11> interfaces file: http://pastebin.com/VfcdqzFF
<tomtiger11> bekks: I have read some of your links, want proof?
<Atlantic777> wilee-nilee: actually, it's not mine computer, but the user says that there's no such option.
<Gryfelhase> Hi kids... I have a problem with ubuntu32 bit 12.04.  When I want to install mysql-sever or cups the installationprocess (shell apt-get) hangs and there are many many many many entrys like blah blah cups/mysql stop when I check with ps -al |grep cups
<Gryfelhase> and they grow, until 4 GB of ram are filled
<Gryfelhase> any ideas ?
<tozen> Atlantic777 reinstall Ubuntu normally without wubi
<yekoms> Gryfelhase, ive never seen anything like that
<wilee-nilee> Atlantic777, Hmm not sure really, sorry.
<Atlantic777> tozen: I've alredy told him that. :D
<tomtiger11> bekks: ?
<Gryfelhase> YeahRight: me too. If so, I'd may had a solution for
<Gryfelhase> expect start compiling my softare from source :D
<silverarrow> does a CD player recognize mp3?
<bekks> silverarrow: Not every CD player.
<silverarrow> i see
<yekoms> !ot | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverarrow> I shall have to try
<adamsobotka> hi everyone
<adamsobotka> hi
<silverarrow> yekoms: what do you think you are up to?
<adamsobotka> sorry :D
<Dr_willis> i have several new cd/dvd players that support mp3 ;)
<silverarrow> Dr_willis: I am trying to burn an audio file which hopefully will play in an older cd, non-pc
<adamsobotka> which software i must you,when i want delete cashes,cookies,history etc.. anythink like CCleaner on windows,i have CCleaner on ubuntu,but its not good one,please
<silverarrow> adams? history in firefox?
<Gryfelhase> adamsobotka: Use firefox and tell it in its preferences to felete coodies and histroy after you quit firefox
<ThinkT510> !tab | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Dr_willis> silverarrow,  some old cd players cant even read the burnable type media
<silverarrow> I think there are addons which handles LSO cookies adamsobotka
<tozen> adamsobotka, bleachbit
<adamsobotka> no,everything what install and download automaticaly,but what i dont wont,any software to complete clean my comp
<drag0nius> how do i find zombie process in CLI?
<rezaev> hello. frim Russia есть кто?
<gordonjcp> drag0nius: ps
<ThinkT510> drag0nius: top
<NET||abuse> hi guys, have a little mini project, have a friends company who have scheduled an sftp upload to my server, just an amazon instance, what's the nicest way to monitor the sftp user's directory for uploads?
<tozen> adamsobotka. u got an answer
<rezaev> русские вы где
<adamsobotka> yeas,thanks
<rezaev> ?
<ThinkT510> !ru | rezaev
<ubottu> rezaev: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BarkingFish> !ru | rezaev
<tozen> ThinkT510,
<rezaev> !ru
<ArcaneWater> Hmmm any idea why on ubuntu installation 12.10 it doesnt recognize thath i already have windows installed on?
<silverarrow> adamsobotka: yeah, there are a couple of apps, can`t remember the name, something almost like clorex
<tozen> ThinkT510, тута
<ArcaneWater> It just says thath there were no os detected,and it gives me to format disc
<tozen> rezaev, тута
<rezaev> спасибо братва.
<tozen> rezaev, да не вопрос, брат!
<ThinkT510> ArcaneWater: /join #ubuntu+1
<tomtiger11> sudo service networking start is giving me: networking stop/waiting
<yekoms> its not shutting down.
<yekoms> or hasnt shutdown first, or .pid file didnt clear
<rezaev> )))Русскиу сила!!!!!Russian power/!!!!
<yekoms> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tomtiger11> yekoms: I fix that how?
<yekoms> how did you stop the service networking?
<yekoms> sudo service networking stop?
<tomtiger11> Yea
<yekoms> im not sure how to fix it, as ive never stopped networking before. i dont know what processes are used and all that
<tomtiger11> it said stop: Unknown instance:
<yayLINUX> hello
<tomtiger11> yekoms: Would a restart fix it?
<yekoms> it should, depending on what your changed before you stopped 'networking'
<tozen> rezaev, по 150-т?
<yekoms> s/your/you *
<tomtiger11> it says waiting for network configuration...
<yekoms> on boot or restart of service?
<tomtiger11> boot
<yayLINUX> When I change my theme in ubuntu 12.04.1 and when I drag a window to maximize it or want to set it in the half of my display, the colour of that is still that orange... Does anyone has an Idea?
<yekoms> what did you change before you service networking stop ?
<tomtiger11> the /etc/network/interfaces file
<yekoms> yayLINUX, reload X
<yekoms> what did you change?
<tomtiger11> all of it.
<yayLINUX> just the themes etc
<tomtiger11> yekoms: All of it
<crasher> helow
<crasher> hellow
<tomtiger11> !ask | crasher
<ubottu> crasher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yayLINUX> btw how can I reload X? sudo su              =>          killall x11 & x11 ?
<bekks> tomtiger11: Paste it. Finally. Complete.
<yekoms> whoa, you changed all of it.
<yekoms> since you've done alot of changes i hope you saved a backup.
<tomtiger11> bekks: Ehh?
<silverarrow> seriously, the ubottu prompts are worse than spam
<tomtiger11> yekoms: More or less, Yup
<yekoms> because if it were me, i do a few changes, and test my work before i deploy it.
<Gryfelhase> YeahRight: Ok, found the error
<ThinkT510> yayLINUX: never sudo su
<yekoms> you prob forgot a escape char.
<yayLINUX> why?
<tomtiger11> bekks: What do you mean?
<tomtiger11> yekoms: Escape char?
<bekks> The "network 192.168.0.1" entry is wrong.
<yekoms> just use sudo
<yekoms> yes, like ; or exit, something like that
<yayLINUX> ok xD
<Gryfelhase> YeahRight: There are now that "start" and"stop" command for daemons
<bekks> The network is 192.168.0.0 as I told you three times.
<tomtiger11> Sorry XD
<ThinkT510> yayLINUX: to reload X use: sudo service lightdm restart
<yayLINUX> thanks
<Gryfelhase> I wrote myself one some time ago and they where in my /usr/local/sbin
<Gryfelhase> they avoid installing the package correct :)
<tomtiger11> bekks: Il pastebin it now XD
<tomtiger11> bekks: http://pastebin.com/zPPXFbun
<yayLINUX> it didn't worked to reload X
<bekks> tomtiger11: Typo. 152 isnt 192
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange ?
<tomtiger11> bekks: See new pastebin - Still doesnt work
<bekks> tomtiger11: I AM talking about your latest pastebin...
<zilvukas> hello
<tomtiger11> bekks: Pretend that is correct.
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then I pretend it works.
<tomtiger11> bekks: It doesnt work
<bekks> tomtiger11: And the IP address is wrong, too. Using a 192.168.0.x network, it has to be in the 192.168.0. ... not in 192.168.1. ...
<tomtiger11> How do i fix it so i can use 192.168.1?
<yayLINUX> anybody has an idea for my problem..?
<silverarrow> how you handle codecs /or packages for burning in xfburn
<silverarrow> I need MPEG-1 Layer 3 apparently
<bekks> tomtiger11: By using 192.168.1 instead 192.168.0 ...
<tomtiger11> still doesnt work
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then you are doing it wrong.
<bekks> tomtiger11: Pastebin your latest interfaces file.
<tomtiger11> doing what wrong?
<tomtiger11> ok
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<Donquichutte> Comment obtenir une généralisation du Français pour Ubuntu ?
<silverarrow> anyone who still uses CDs?
<bekks> !fr | Donquichutte
<ubottu> Donquichutte: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Donquichutte> Merci !
<yayLINUX> lol ubotto is better at french than me xD
<bekks> silverarrow: Yes.
<yayLINUX> ew does anyone has an idea for my problem?
<silverarrow> xfburn will not burn some audio files, not sure how to convert them to something it likes
<silverarrow> bekks, I thought they were mp3, but apparently not
<n0sq> what would cause a PC to work fine at boot up and then slow to a crawl after about an hour? i'm running Xubuntu 12.04 on a Pentium-M 1.8 GHz laptop with 2 GB of memory
<n0sq> do i need to but a new laptop?
<n0sq> but == buy
<tomtiger11> bekks: http://pastebin.com/JAM8r9UC
<ThinkT510> n0sq: it does sound rather old, what does top tell you?
<silverarrow> bekks: this is what I get http://imagebin.org/231125
<bekks> tomtiger11: Well. Thats not a configuration for 192.168.1 ... but for 192.168.0. Change it as I told you.
<tomtiger11> i changed it to 192.168.0
<n0sq> it runs so slow that i don't know because i don't have the patience to get a terminal
<bekks> !codecs | silverarrow
<ubottu> silverarrow: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<silverarrow> bekks: I have been searching in packages, but it looks like I have loads of them
<bekks> silverarrow: Obviously some are still missing :)
<silverarrow> bekks: I have restricted packages
<silverarrow> bekks: , but which
<bekks> tomtiger11: You said you wanted a 192.168.1. configuration.
<tomtiger11> i don't any more
<tomtiger11> anyway, that doesnt work.
<n0sq> ThinkT510: so i don't know what top shows - btw, the laptop is close to 10 years old (Dell Inspiron 600m)
<bekks> silverarrow: I dont know which ones you've already installed.
<ThinkT510> n0sq: yeah, that is rather old
<silverarrow> a nightmare really
<tomtiger11> n0sq: I would consider buying a new computer.
<n0sq> but, i thought that linux is suppose to run even on a 80286 pc
<bekks> tomtiger11: Did you try to just reboot...?
<silverarrow> bekks, they install in meta packages
<ThinkT510> n0sq: you could try lxde
<n0sq> ThinkT510: Lubuntu?
<ThinkT510> n0sq: sure
<yayLINUX> or just get DWM or something and be awesome (or just awesomewm or so
<tomtiger11> bekks: On reboot, its status is still stop/waiting
<yayLINUX> or if you don't like tilling wm's get openbox
<yayLINUX> or fluxbox
<bekks> tomtiger11: Then power it off, power it on again. Reboot your box.,
<n0sq> i was looking at a dual core Toshiba at staples today - i guess i can afford a $400 laptop
<yayLINUX> why a laptop? for 400 dollar you can buy a much better desktop...
<n0sq> but the saleman said if i wait a few more days it might sell for half that
<bekks> yayLINUX: Which is so portable :P
<dlentz> yayLINUX, desktops are a lot heavieer...
<andril> hello all
<yayLINUX> well I don't think you -wow many leaves- carry your laptop
<n0sq> yayLINUX: you might be right since the wife doesn't need a lappy
<dlentz> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bekks> yayLINUX: Thats what I do with my laptop all the time.
<yayLINUX> and if you have a good backpack including a long wire
<yayLINUX> you can do it very good
 * n0sq hates netsplits
<bekks> yayLINUX: I do not need a cable, since I have wifi and a good battery pack for my laptop.
<tomtiger11> bekks: Still stop/waiting
<yayLINUX> I ment a cable for power supply xD
<bekks> yayLINUX: A laptop has a battery pack, you know? :)
<yayLINUX> because I have never seen a desktop with a barttery
<bekks> tomtiger11: When...?
<yayLINUX> I was talking about taking a desktop into your bag
<tomtiger11> bekks: Now, after total reboot
<yayLINUX> but I still don't have a solution to my problem
<bekks> tomtiger11: So you did a full reboot - and then what?
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<tomtiger11> then i ran sudo service networking status
<OerHeks> tomtiger11, the odd thing is: you changed network and stuff, but never got disconnected here, how are you connected ?
<bekks> tomtiger11: Pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" please.
<ubuntu> hi all =)
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<tolmun> hi,
<janisozaur> how do i cut a video file?
<ThinkT510> janisozaur: openshot is nice
<bekks> !patience | yayLINUX
<ubottu> yayLINUX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<XiaolinDraconis> i got some kinda odd problem
<tomtiger11> bekkshttp://pastebin.com/W37KXcNy
<tomtiger11> Had to hand type all of that.. XD
<XiaolinDraconis> i noticed conky using 17% memory
<bekks> tomtiger11: Thats not the output of ifconfig -a
<XiaolinDraconis> i used killall conky, and now its using 30%
<tomtiger11> bekks: It is
<bekks> tomtiger11: In addition, please pastebin the output of "netstat -rn" and "lsb_release -a" too.
<feelin-tuxy> does anyone have offhand a PXE boot string for booting Ubuntu 12 over PXE?
<feelin-tuxy> I only have this buggy one http://pastebin.com/WDfaDRaT
<XiaolinDraconis> ok its closed now
<tomtiger11> bekks: This is torture. XD
<feelin-tuxy> and it doesn't give me internet over wired connections
<bekks> tomtiger11: NO. ifconfig _-a_ will show you the "lo" interface too. Dont try to fool me.
<tomtiger11> bekks: I know, I couldnt be arsed to type out the lo bit
<XiaolinDraconis> normally conky dies instantly when i issue that command, wonder what was different this time
<tryy3> is it possible to change the amount i told ubuntu to use from a terminal?
<illy> My chat and irssi won't accept dcc sends, they just stall at "receiving", how can i fix this ?
<tomtiger11> bekks: Il do the lo interface if its so important.
<XiaolinDraconis> tryy3, do you mean change the amount of hard drive ubuntu is using?
<basketballstar> does it count as programming if you copy the codes from a book
<XiaolinDraconis> it counts as programming study...
<tryy3> XiaolinDraconis ye i wanna add more amount
<bekks> tomtiger11: I am out of supporting you, finally. I am tired of discussing pointless things with you instead of just getting the information I request.
<jrib> !ot | basketballstar
<ubottu> basketballstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bekks> I hope someone else will be able to support you.
<basketballstar> does it count as programming if you copy the codes from a book
<tomtiger11> bekks: Sorry>
<XiaolinDraconis> tryy3, youll need to use gparted for that most likely
<tomtiger11> ?*
<jrib> basketballstar: you can talk about things like that in #ubuntu-offtopic; #ubuntu is dedicated to support
<tryy3> XiaolinDraconis okej will check it out thanks!
<feelin-tuxy> speaking of support, does anyone here have a PXE server??
<feelin-tuxy> I need to borrow some lines of code from it, if it's in working condition
<tomtiger11> bekks: You do realise since my ubuntu computer has no internet connection at all, I have to hand type this.
<tryy3> XiaolinDraconis will it require me to use a gui or is it possible to do it thorugh a termina=
<tomtiger11> bekks: So it takes a while to get the information for you.
<tryy3> terminalÄ
<tryy3> *
<basketballstar> can i use the idle app to make ubuntu apps
<ls612> Is it still intended to have the alx ethernet driver in the kernel for 12.10 release?
<ls612> because it isn't there in Beta 2.
<jrib> ls612: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 discussion
<ThinkT510> ls612: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ls612> sorry.
<tomtiger11> bekks: So i'm sorry if you feel you are waisting your time, but i have been sat here for over 10 hours trying to fix this...
<illy> My Xchat and irssi won't accept dcc sends, they just stall at "receiving", how can i fix this ?
<janisozaur> how do i force apt-get to ignore dependencies?
<andril> my monitor is being seen as Laptop in the displays - 12.04 Geforce 8400 GS
<jrib> janisozaur: you never want to do that
<janisozaur> jrib: i do want to do just that
<jrib> janisozaur: why?  Be specific
<tomtiger11> Anyone help me with a network issue? Bekks half helped me.
<xiamx> thinkpad laptop screen appear tint blue (i.e. pure white color looks blue-ish) is there anyway I can fix this with program?
<jrib> illy: probably a firewall issue.  If you have a router, check its firewall
<OerHeks> tomtiger11, you started with "Its going to be in a school, so I cant have a 192.168 internal" and you are not at the school to install your LTSP server ..?
<janisozaur> jrib: i have a package installed, that is newer than the required one by another package. i am well aware of what i bring upon myself, but being a system developer i see no issue in that.
<stephenh> anyone using likewise-open and able to ssh without specifying the windows domain?
<guntbert> tomtiger11: just a hint: you needn't type those things, you can always save the output to a file -> thumb-drive -> networked computer -> pastebin
<tomtiger11> guntbert: That would be even longer XD
<tomtiger11> OerHeks: I can now use the last end of 192.168. internal
<jrib> janisozaur: ideally you would update the other package to have proper dependencies (i.e. allow for the newer version). Either it doesn't work with the newer version, it does and the package wasn't created correctly
<helder> I need an ubuntu app that is completely written in python
<helder> intention to study the code
<guntbert> tomtiger11: but complete and exact - and don't try to tell me typing a long outpput is faster than pulling a thumbdrive
<meetri> i need help trying to access a machine on my local network, both machines are running ubuntu 12.04 and can access the internet just fine. but trying to ping the local ip address of the other machine returns: Destination Host Unreachable
<jrib> s/,/or
<ThinkT510> helder: ubiquity (the ubuntu installer) is in python
<janisozaur> jrib: i assume package wasn't created properly. so how do i make apt-get ignore deps?
<jrib> janisozaur: fix the package
<tomtiger11> guntbert: Maybe, but my only one is lost
<KM0201> meetri: that's weird.. this may seem obvious, but are you sure you're putting in the right local IP?
<stephenh> meetri: wrong ip most likely
<jrib> janisozaur: not doing this will just give you headaches in the long run
<helder> ThinkT510: Would appreciate if u had something simpler for a beginner
<meetri> nope, the ip address is correct.
<ThinkT510> helder: ask in #python
<stephenh> meetri: sudo iptables -F ?
<helder> ThinkT510: asked
<tryy3> XiaolinDraconis isn't there anyway to change the amount ubuntu uses of your hdd through the terminal?
<KM0201> meetri: have you tried setting up a software firewall on either machine?..
<meetri> stephenh: nothing shows up, did i mention it's a wireless network.
<ThinkT510> helder: then that's where you should stay
<bekks> tryy3: You have to repartition and resize your filesystems to do so.
<guntbert> tomtiger11: well, from the last minutes I got the impression that you are making things more difficult for helpers than necessary - so don't be too surprised when no one takes the issue
<stephenh> meetri: makes no difference if it's wireless or cabled
<KM0201> meetri: doesn't really matter, so long as you're both on the same network
<stephenh> meetri: nothing was supposed to show up, -F flushes any filtering
<helder> ThinkT510: i an there too
<tryy3> bekks means what?
<stephenh> no one using likewise open then?
<bekks> tryy3: That there is no easy way.
<tomtiger11> bekks: But yea...
<tryy3> bekks aw ok then i wait until i can access the computer ;(
<meetri> stephenh, could this be a router issue?
<stephenh> meetri: no
<stephenh> same subnet = no routing
<Error404NotFound> I have installed tomcat7 on my precise box from apt repositories. It has some issues with the startup: http://pastebin.ca/2245952 when i start it exits with "fail" but tomcat is brough up without writing the pid file which means i can't stop it using init script, have to resort to killing it.
<meetri> stephenh, this is wierd. my android phone is on my wireless network as well. yet I can't ping that device either.
<stephenh> are you on the machine now?
<meetri> yep
<stephenh> can other hosts ping it?
<stephenh> ie, is the problem in both directions or only when pinging from problem host?
<meetri> nope
<meetri> seems like none of the machines on my netowrk can see any of the other machines
<tryy3> http://pastebay.net/1149458 can anyone please tell me why iam getting this errors+
<tryy3> ?*
<ThinkT510> !piracy | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<stephenh> meetri: sounds like you have port protection on your switch
<stephenh> but if this is at home, that is unlikely
<ThinkT510> tryy3: sorry, misread
<tryy3> ThinkT510 ...
<meetri> yep, it's at home.
<tryy3> ThinkT510 can you tell me why i get those errors?
<stephenh> meetri: i guess i would check network settings, make sure the netmask is set correctly
<stephenh> and that it's definitely got the right config by doing ifconfig
<stephenh> i would also stop any firewall on the host with iptables -F
<guntbert> tryy3: we need more details: what is the situation when you get that error?
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<stephenh> it could be anything to be hoenst
<OerHeks> tryy3, you are on a server without DM?
<meetri> yea no luck, netmask matches on all devices.
<stephenh> you don't use VLANs do you?
<meetri> no
<tryy3> guntbert the commands is in that pastebay!
<tryy3> OerHeks what is DM?
<ThinkT510> tryy3: what is sysinfo?
<stephenh> shrug
<tryy3> ThinkT510 a command
<stephenh> is it only ping or all networking?
<OerHeks> display manager
<ThinkT510> tryy3: what does it do?
<illy> i'm trying to use ettercap on my own network, but no passwords are showing. i switchet to arpspoof and sslstrip, but no luck. I enabled forwarding in iptables as described in many tutorials but i t just doesn't work. What am i doing worng ?
<meetri> i feel like i have my router in some kind of hotspot mode
<guntbert> tryy3: we need the context: what kind of system, how are you connected? are you in a GUI?...
<stephenh> can the other host ping your android?
<meetri> nope, i ran nmap to map the my network, and only the router and the localhost shows up
<stephenh> so nothing can ping anything?
<meetri> even though I know I have 2 android devices and 2 other machines running on the wireless network
<meetri> exactly
<meetri> but all can access the internet
<stephenh> no idea
<stephenh> something sounds very broken
<meetri> i'm going to hard-reset my router.
<zilvukas> hello people, i have problem with my ubuntu desktop 12.04, i randomly loged out when i use chrome or firefox browser
<meetri> that's my last hope right now after hours tackling this problem.
<silverarrow> with a hammer meetri?
<meetri> a sledge hammer. :)
<stephenh> meetri: yep, when all else fails, start over
<tryy3|Coding> sry i got dced from freenode
<silverarrow> that will do it
<tryy3|Coding> guntbert iam on ubuntu 12.04, iam using ssh cuz iam not at my computer atm
<silverarrow> meetri: and a sharp look
<illy> i'm trying to use ettercap on my own network, but no passwords are showing. i switchet to arpspoof and sslstrip, but no luck. I enabled forwarding in iptables as described in many tutorials but i t just doesn't work. What am i doing wrong ?
<OerHeks> illy join the backtrack irc channel.
<yekoms> rofl
<guntbert> tryy3|Coding: is your local machine linux too?
<yekoms> lemme announce im trying to password sniff...yeah
<tryy3|Coding> guntbert no windows
<stephenh> illy: doubt you're going to find help for much help for password sniffing here
<tryy3|Coding> guntbert using Putty as ssh
<guntbert> tryy3|Coding: to be able to run any GUI programs remotely you need an X server on the local machine - I suggest mobaXterm
<vvpalin> everytime i realize windows doesnt have native ssh but has telnet it makes me want to punch Mr. Gates in the face as hard as i can
<Tryy3> guntbert oh gonna check it out thanks
<yekoms> or use desktop sharing VIA VNC, then just use the vnc client
<overclucker> Tryy3: then enable X forwarding in putty
<yekoms> but bewarned vnc has security issues.
<silverarrow> vvpalin: sarah palins brother?
<LordOfTime> Tryy3:  are you on Windows using putty or something>
<LordOfTime> Tryy3:  or are you on Ubuntu using putty
<vvpalin> if only i was related to that trash
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<silverarrow> ;- )
<Tryy3> LordOfTime iam on windows using Putty
<guntbert> Tryy3: no problem :) and when you got thta running you need to set X tunneling to "yes" in the putty dialog
<silverarrow> ben64, your efforts are messing up more than anything else, ubottu spam
<LordOfTime> just checking ;P
<Tryy3> guntbert okej :D thanks again
<Ben64> silverarrow: one trigger is not spam. spam is all the offtopic talk in here, which needs to stop.
<helder_raptor> ThinkT510: How do i get ubuquity source?
<ThinkT510> !source | helder_raptor
<ubottu> helder_raptor: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Tryy3> guntbert where do i put X tunneling to "yes" in putty?
<guntbert> Tryy3: in the settings, choose SSH, unfold it, choose X11, select "enable X11 forwarding"
<Tryy3> guntbert oh ok
<Tryy3> guntbert so using MobaXterm instead of Putty?
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Tryy3> gordonjcp trying to be able to use gui commands in ssh
<guntbert> Tryy3: no, you need both, the X server and the ssh client to forward the connection
<guntbert> gordonjcp: he is on a remote windows machine
<Tryy3> guntbert oh
<dorkmafia> hey does ubuntu work with intel raid enabled? i have an old win xp install i'm trying to get some files off of and i need it enabled
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: tbh that never really works well
<Tryy3> gordonjcp its worth a try :D
<escott> dorkmafia, its not recommended.
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: which apps in particular are you trying to run?
<dorkmafia> all i need is an hour or so to pull some files off >_<
<guntbert> gordonjcp: not true, please don't discourage people
<dorkmafia> fml
<escott> dorkmafia, but the dmraid module can read it
<Tryy3> gordonjcp sysinfo
<yayLINUX> But how can I fix it when I drag a window to put it in a side of my display or to maximize it that it won't be the basic orange but my theme colour
<silverarrow>        dorkmafia, xp recovery does not work?
<LordOfTime> gordonjcp:  i'd suggest not bringing your opinions in, such as "that never really works well", as it has been proven to work in many instances.
<dorkmafia> since the hardware has changed xp is requireing me to activate it
<Tryy3> guntbert oh found it :D
<gordonjcp> LordOfTime: it's not really opinion, sorry if you don't agree
<dorkmafia> and i don't have the keys anymore
<gordonjcp> LordOfTime: not to enter a beard-length-war but once you've written an X server you can criticise me ;-)
<silverarrow> dorkmafia: I have used puppy linux, it reads hd/sda1-2... fine, but it is a maze to search trough
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: so you're on Windows, you're using Putty to connect to a Linux box
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: correct so far?
<Tryy3> gordonjcp ye
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: so you're going to need some sort of X server on your Windows machine
<Tryy3> i think it worked...
<LordOfTime> gordonjcp:  which is what guntbert has been saying all along, you're a tad late to the convo :/
<Tryy3> gordonjcp ye
<guntbert> gordonjcp: he already has mobaXterm running
<gordonjcp> awesome
<dorkmafia> I was thinking of installing ubuntu on a seperate disk or even a usb stick boot off ... would I then be able to at least browse the files on the xp raid?
<silverarrow> drorkmafia; I found documents, and sent it to a large usb flash memory, and it read fine when booted in windows
<gordonjcp> now have you got X forwarding enabled on the Linux machine?
<Tryy3> guntbert thanks its working :D
<guntbert> !yay | Tryy3
<ubottu> Tryy3: Glad you made it! :-)
<escott> dorkmafia, can you not read it when you boot the livecd
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: for a laugh, fire up Quake ;-)
<dorkmafia> the xp cd? or should I burn ubuntu to a cd?
<dorkmafia> i don't have the xp cd anymore
<silverarrow> dorkmafia: it should be able to, but I found puppylinxu to be easier to maneuver. I think disk utility have some data rescue function too
<Tryy3> gordonjcp i dont know what quake is :D
<escott> dorkmafia, you could keep asking questions or you could see if you can read it when you boot the livecd or liveusb
<guntbert> Tryy3:  Quake may be a bit heavy on the network, but "for a laugh"  xeyes will do nicely
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: 3D FPS, will seriously hammer your network ;-)
<gordonjcp> it works, too
<Tryy3> guntbert o.O
<Tryy3> gordonjcp o.O i dont think i wanna do that...
<NYG|EliManning> ;o
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: are you on a local network, or are you connecting over the Internet
<gordonjcp> ?
<dorkmafia> escott just trying to formulate a plan of action
<NYG|EliManning> (re bonsoir ) meme avec Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 "Precise Pangolin" LTS + x2go rien a faire ca marche pas ;o
<guntbert> gordonjcp: back to suport please
<guntbert> !fr | NYG|EliManning
<ubottu> NYG|EliManning: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bekks> !fr | NYG|EliManning
<NYG|EliManning> oh
<Tryy3> gordonjcp connecting over internet
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: right, try not to fire up anything like Firefox over that, but fairly "lightweight" X apps should be okay
<NYG|EliManning> I have to install(settle) Ubuntu Desktop 12.04" Precise Pangolin " LTS + x2go on my waiter(server) but I can not connect in office(desk) has distance
<Tryy3> gordonjcp i just wanna do some system info stuff ^_^ nothing fancy, if i wanna play games or similiar i just open it in windows :D
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: I thought sysinfo was a command-line proggie anyway ?
<Tryy3> gordonjcp apperetnly no, i thought that too
<bekks> Tryy3: try "htop".
<gordonjcp> NYG|EliManning: I don't quite understand what you're asking
<Tryy3> bekks already know about it, i got it in 1 of my screen sessions :D iam bored so finding new system info commands :D
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: have you fiddled about in the /proc filesystem yet?
<bekks> Tryy3: top, iotop, sar, ethtool, free -m ...
<Tryy3> gordonjcp dont know what it is so probly no :D
<gordonjcp> that's where all the "internal" stuff lives
<Tryy3> bekks oh there we go some thanks :D
<gordonjcp> Tryy3: so for example if you want to find out the full spec of your CPUs, "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Tryy3> gordonjcp i think i did that command :D
<Tryy3> bekks http://pastebay.net/1149460 'sar' dont looks like it working
<frankcox777> hi
<frankcox777> Could someone help me with a password problem? I went through the usual method of using the recovery mode and it said it worked but no dice . Then I tried again and get an ro error .
<bekks> Tryy3: You have to install it before using it, obviously :)
<bekks> Tryy3: The package is named "sysstat".
<Tryy3> bekks oh :D
<guntbert> frankcox777: did you encrypt your home dir?
<frankcox777> no
<yekoms> frankcox777, is / mounted READONLY?
<frankcox777> is customers machine
<Tryy3> bekks http://pastebay.net/1149462 still nothing...
<frankcox777> I hit remount rw but I keep getting an error
<yekoms> what error?
<bekks> Tryy3: You have to configure it before using it. :)
<yekoms> input/output?
<Tryy3> bekks -.-
<frankcox777> in recovery mode it gives you a choice to remount rw
<yekoms> i asked you what the error was...
<Tryy3> bekks then i will ignore that command ^_^
<frankcox777> just a sec
<guntbert> !who | frankcox777 yekoms
<ubottu> frankcox777 yekoms: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bekks> Tryy3: Then you will miss one of the most important commands for monitoring a system.
<Tryy3> bekks fine -.-
<Tryy3> bekks where do i configure btw?
<frankcox777> clean  ext4-fs sda1 remounted opts: errors-remount-ro
<kylesnav> anyone using vbox on a macbook retina?
<bekks> Tryy3: http://www.linuxweblog.com/blogs/wizap/20080126/sysstat-ubuntu
<yekoms> frankcox777, try cat /var/log/dmesg, see if you get a i/o error.
<yekoms> i suspect the drive has bad sectors
<Tryy3> bekks thanks
<frankcox777> How do I get there?
<frankcox777> yekoms
<yekoms> frankcox777, or can you not get to a shell?
<bekks> Tryy3: And the man page will tell you what you can do with it :)
<BlackBishop> any way I can specifficaly install asterisk_1.6 ? :|
<BlackBishop> I don't like the 1.8 :|
<Tryy3> bekks k cool
<yekoms> frankcox777, what happens when you boot into non-recovery? does it load X or drop down to a shell?
<escott> !pinning | BlackBishop
<ubottu> BlackBishop: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<frankcox777> yekoms- just a sec and I will get that error
<BlackBishop> escott: yeah, but I want to downgrade :| any way I can do that now ?
<frankcox777> yekoms - Give root password for maintenance  {or type control-d to continue}
<escott> BlackBishop, find the old deb and install it
<yekoms> thats the error when you boot into non-recovery mode?
<BlackBishop> yeah, but it wants other debs too .. is there any way apt & friends can do the downgrade automatically ?
<Tryy3> bekks Linux 3.2.0-31-generic (ubuntu)         10/06/2012      _x86_64_        (4 CPU) really that important?
<frankcox777> yekoms- that is error when I ask for root shell prompt
<yekoms> did you enter the root passwd?
<bekks> Tryy3: You havent read the man page yet.
<yekoms> frankcox777, what version of ubuntu is this?
<Tryy3> bekks oh :D
<Tryy3> bekks i come back later when i read it then :D
<frankcox777> yekoms I don't know pword  it is 11.4
<yekoms> frankcox777, do you have access to sudo?
<frankcox777> is not my machine
<frankcox777> no
<yekoms> thats the thing, without a valid user, with root access i cant debug anything.
<Tryy3> bekks i haft to wait 10 min?
<chrisramon> Hi, I need help …. I have a desktop with a broke Ubuntu 12, I was installing rvm (Ruby Version Manager), then it frozen, I restarted and Ubuntu did not initialize anymore, It just appear the Ubuntu logo with the small points like loading, but it does not boot, So I want to backup my /home files
<frankcox777> I managed to boot into live cd but no luck w. /etc/shadow
<yekoms> frankcox777, you have to use jacktheripper or something equal before you can get passwds from that
<frankcox777> I am trying to replace the pword-owner forgot
<bekks> Tryy3: Waiting for what?
<frankcox777> ?
<yekoms> frankcox777, boot the liveCD, and mount --bind the / root, and procfs to /mnt
<Tryy3> bekks for it to collect something it said it in the main post
<yekoms> frankcox777, then chroot /mnt
<frankcox777> I have done it a dozens times this way
<yekoms> that will give you USER access to the broken machine.
<bekks> Tryy3: Or you can collect the data manually. Or show it in realtime - after reading the man page :)
<frankcox777> the machine is not broken
<yekoms> you cant get it to boot into X can you?
<frankcox777> she forgor pword
<yekoms> she forgot her password?
<Tryy3> bekks oh man page opps
<frankcox777> yes
<yekoms> to shell or encrypted drive?
<frankcox777> root and user -same pword
<frankcox777> not encrypted
<yekoms> so, crack it for her,
<frankcox777> ?
<yekoms> LC4 is a good windows password cracker.
<yekoms> and really quick.
<frankcox777> windows?
<frankcox777> this is ubuntu
<yekoms> yeah, i dont know what system you use at home. since you said this was a client frankcox777
<azertyu> hi ubuntu
<frankcox777> i use lm
<chrisramon> can anyone help me ? :/
<yekoms> lm?
<azertyu> how to check if port is open or not ?
<frankcox777> linux mint
<gordonjcp> !mint | frankcox777
<ubottu> frankcox777: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<frankcox777> same basic stys
<yekoms> oh. then find a md5 cracker..or you can try copying your root passwd from /etc/shadow to clients /etc/shadow and see if that works.
<yekoms> make sure you backup the old md5sum
<frankcox777> I have no prob w/ lm- prob w/ ubu
<gordonjcp> azertyu: nmap?
<yekoms> gordonjcp, i asked him what lm stood for.
<yekoms> azertyu, telnet host port
<guntbert> azertyu: for starters, try   lsof -i
<azertyu> nmap on remote host working too ? gordonjcp
<yekoms> ;)
<frankcox777> thanks anyway
<gordonjcp> frankcox777: what's w/ ?
<escott> yekoms, anyone who has the ability to do that is already root
<yekoms> frankcox777, next time, say the user forget there password
<yekoms> escott, when you chroot a binded mount, your already root i believe.
<frankcox777> gordon- I am trying to solve forgotten pword problem
<gordonjcp> frankcox777: have you read the password factoid?
<yekoms> but i dont know if your root on the SYSTEM or liveCD
<frankcox777> I did yekoms
<WeThePeople> how do i make it so my xp partition doesnt show up in places?
<escott> yekoms, so why not just run passwd
<frankcox777> yes I have read many
<azertyu> lsof -i on remote host working ? guntbert
<yekoms> escott, when your chroot, does passwd set it on the livecd or the binded mount?
<gordonjcp> frankcox777: so have you actually done what it says?
<escott> yekoms, when you are chrooted it cant access anything outside the chroot
<frankcox777> I followed the instructions but no luck- I have done the same thing a dozen times with no problem
<yekoms> well he did a recovery
<bekks> yekoms: it will set it inside the chroot - on your harddisk.
<yekoms> escott, thanks
<yekoms> frankcox777, boot the live cd, mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt; chroot /mnt
<guntbert> azertyu: did you say it was a remote host? then I overlooked that. no, lsof will not help in that case - user nmap instead or (as already suggested) telnet host port
<yekoms> then issue passwd, and reboot machine and see if it works
<frankcox777> easier just reinstall - thanks anyway
<yekoms> if that dont work, nothing will. save /home and format.
<Tryy3> bekks this looks cool
<gordonjcp> frankcox777: so what happens when you follow the instructions in the !password factoid?
<gordonjcp> oh fine
<gordonjcp> some people just don't want to be helped
<yekoms> remind me not to hire him to fix any computer of mine. :/
<Tryy3> bekks 11:15:48 PM       LINUX RESTART does it mean i haft to restart my server? :S
<azertyu> telnet host port how to check for udp or tcp ?
<yekoms> azertyu, then you need nmap
<guntbert> azertyu: telnet always uses tcp
<gordonjcp> azertyu: this may seem obvious, but have you tried telnetting to it?
<yekoms> time to clockout... !punchout
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, Hey better than the I don't think your suggestion is the problem, when there are things that need to be checked.
<wilee-nilee> is not the problem*
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: what annoys me is "oh I did stuff and it doesn't work"
<gordonjcp> well, what did you do and what was the result?
<gordonjcp> "oh it didn't work"
<gordonjcp> yeah, but *what it it do*?
<azertyu> is it possible to nmap with an remote ip ?
<gordonjcp> azertyu: yes, that's the whole idea of nmap
<wilee-nilee> hehe lack of details is always fun and the 2o questions to get the most basic info needed
<guntbert> azertyu: but make sure that you are permitted to run that survey
<azertyu> but nmap not working properly
<gordonjcp> azertyu: type in "nmap 85.119.83.158"
<azertyu> i can't see any port open
<gordonjcp> azertyu: you should see a bunch of open ports
<azertyu> an
<azertyu> that 's cool
<bekks> Tryy3: You have to tell us where you got that message from after doing what exactly.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: meh, I'm just in a bad mood because I nearly squashed another police car tonight ;-)
<azertyu> for me not giving this
<azertyu> gordonjcp:
<azertyu> are you in france ?
<gordonjcp> azertyu: don't paste the results in here
<gordonjcp> azertyu: no
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, hehe
<Tryy3> bekks its when iam doing sar -a
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: the morons park a couple of car lengths up the farm track with their lights off when they're waiting for someone to come by
<Tryy3> bekks http://pastebay.net/1149463 there look
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: and then they act all surprised when a big van swings into the end of the road at speed and blinds them with full-beam lights as it stops about 2" from their front bumper
<wilee-nilee> gordonjcp, Just trying to hit their quota at their own risk I suppose.
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: one of these days I'm going to do it in the truck and just shove them all the way up to the house
<azertyu> guntbert: for telnet is host port it's Say unable to connect to remote host
<azertyu> but i can able to able to ping the host
<Chunkin> hello
<chrisramon> Does anyone can recommend me a tool to access to broken Ubuntu 12 files ??? , I need recover my information, I was using BOOT-REPAIR , when I was coping the directories It got frozen , Now when I try to back-up again the files of the broken ubuntu, BOOT-REPAIR does not show the broken partition anymore …. anyone can help me please ?
<bekks> Tryy3: a) sar -A is not sar -a and b) please consult the man page for more information on what that specific -A option actually does.
<Chunkin> i am brand new to ubuntu, and was wondering how to get rid of some graphical bugs
<guntbert> azertyu: that has nothing to do with ping - the result means that either the port is really closed or there is a firewall in between
<Tryy3> bekks -A it shows all information of what i understood from man page?
<azertyu> i m using CPL LAN cable is there a problem ?
<bekks> Tryy3: Then you have to wait until the data is collected.
<azertyu> cause of that ?
<Tryy3> bekks how long will that take?
<guntbert> azertyu: what is your real goal?
<azertyu> i mean Power line communication (PLC)
<bekks> Tryy3: Check the cron jobs how often data will be collected. Or display them in real time - no, not using the -A option.
<azertyu> the real goal is to open that port
<Tryy3> bekks where is the cron jobs?
<guntbert> azertyu: on what system?
<azertyu> ubuntu
<bekks> Tryy3: In /etc/cron.*
<chrisramon> useless channel
<bekks> Tryy3: Take a look at the examples here: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/03/sar-examples/
<guntbert> azertyu: in that case ssh into the remote system and check with   lsof -i
<azertyu> i m not to allowed to connect to ssh on that pc
<guntbert> azertyu: in that case you cannot open any ports there anyway
<jasonb> hello all. does any one know if ubuntu will run on a packard bell pav80 note book?
<wilee-nilee> jasonb, Download a live cd and see if it runs.
<trex> hola es compatible el tp-link wn 722n con ubuntu? gracias.
<Tech-1> cute nic
<wilee-nilee> use a usb it seems to run it probably
<Tech-1> betty wont
<guntbert> Tech-1: wrong channel?
<Tech-1> is this ububtu ?
<Tech-1> ubuntu
<WHOisAmanda> yea ubuntu
<Tech-1> right one then
<jasonb> wilee nilee: thanks ?I'll try it. was using a usb 150gb hhd but that failed. wondered if anyone had had any success.
<WHOisAmanda> what do you need
<guntbert> Tech-1: this is a suport channel. Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Tech-1> i support cute nics
<Tech-1> j/k
<jiffe1> is there someplace else besides /etc/nsswitch.conf I have to indicate a new libnss_* module for use?
<guntbert> Tech-1: no chatter here please
<Tech-1> 10-4
<jiffe1> I added a custom one to passwd and shadow but getpwnam isn't calling it according to inotifywatch
<WHOisAmanda> Tech-1:#offtopic-ubuntu
<Tech-1> cool tx
<WHOisAmanda> i messed up
<guntbert> !ot | Tech-1
<ubottu> Tech-1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<WHOisAmanda> there we go it's #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pulcherior> Hello
<wilee-nilee> jasonb, I looked on the web quickly and found very little on that model with ubuntu or linux, so hard to say.
<jasonb> wilee nilee: /i had the same problem. nice cheap laptop. just thought it a good one to use. back to the drawing board. thanks all the same.
<genzo> ciao
<steveGODSchild> hi
<steveGODSchild> I need help
<steveGODSchild> I am useing ubuntu 12.04 that I down loaded
<steveGODSchild> I installed it but it wont recognize my dvd burner
<Guest1280> hello, is there anyone willing to help me?
<Guest1280> I've a problem with the performance of the Dash
<Guest1280> I've an integrated Intel GPU
<Guest1280> I was wondering if I could disable some animations to make ubuntu feel snappier
<Treaver> Hello guys, I can't get the PS3MediaServer to install. The PPA is like offline or something
<steveGODSchild> can someone help me
<escott> steveGODSchild, i would install wodim, and then you can run "wodim -scanbus"
<steveGODSchild> what is widin
<escott> !info wodim | steveGODSchild
<ubottu> steveGODSchild: wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 358 kB, installed size 845 kB
<dylan> alsamixer
<dylan> whoops
<steveGODSchild> how do I get wodim
<BobMarley> hello, i have updated to the 12.o4 lts, nautilus now is not showing me in the sidebar (tree) the windows partitions, so why and what i have to do to see them?
<escott> steveGODSchild, sudo apt-get install wodim
<steveGODSchild> I have itinstalled
<steveGODSchild> now what
<escott> steveGODSchild, run "wodim -scanbus"
<HELP> hi
<WHOisAmanda> what u need HELP
<escott> steveGODSchild, and send us any line that doesn't end in a *
<Guest67613> u are poland?
<WHOisAmanda> no
<WHOisAmanda> usa
<Guest67613> ...
<Guest67613> i have a problem.
<WHOisAmanda> what do you need just explain
<Guest67613> my bios nor start
<Brayden4> hey ppl
<Guest67613> not*
<steveGODSchild> how do I find it
<Guest67613> my english is a ... crash
<Brayden4> hey whats up
<WHOisAmanda> what kind of computer brand and model
<escott> steveGODSchild, you don't need to find it. that same window where you typed "sudo apt-get install wodim" run the "wodim -scanbus" command
<Brayden4> So is there a way to install flash on knoppix
<steveGODSchild> sudo apt-get install wodim" run the "wodim -scanbus" command
<Guest67613> go to priv.
<raphael> alguém do brasil?
<escott> !br | raphael
<ubottu> raphael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bekks> steveGODSchild: sudo apt-get install wodim; wodim -scanbus
<Guest67613> JEST TUTAJ JAKIS POLAK??
<bekks> !pl | Guest67613
<ubottu> Guest67613: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<escott> steveGODSchild, open a terminal. have you done that? do you know how to do that?
<steveGODSchild> sudo apt-get install wodim
<Plizzo> I have an installation of Ubuntu Server 11.10 with the system on an SSD and all my storage on a RAID5 partition. If I wipe my SSD and perform a clean install of my system, will it in any way affect the status of the RAID, and will I be able to mount it instantly through fstab like I do today?
<steveGODSchild> how do I open a terminal
<WHOisAmanda> ctrl+alt+t
<IdleOne> ctrl+t
<WHOisAmanda> that's how it works on 12.04
<tozen> hi  people is there any chance to switch off-on power from usb in ubuntu- terminal?
<Fabinis> NAT Throughput in clearOS knows anyone?
<bekks> Fabinis: ClearOS is not supported in here.
<WHOisAmanda> Plizzo stop spamming irc
<Fabinis> okey, Ubuntu NAT Throughput?
<WHOisAmanda> sorry
<bekks> Fabinis: You are on ClearOS, not Ubuntu. :)
<Fabinis> if i got 2x1Gbps intel lan cards
<Fabinis> maybe ill change it into ubuntu :>
<bekks> Fabinis: And until then, it isnt supported in here. :)
<steveGODSchild> steve@steve-VirtualBox:~$ sudo apt-get install wodim
<steveGODSchild> [sudo] password for steve:
<steveGODSchild> Reading package lists... Done
<steveGODSchild> Building dependency tree
<steveGODSchild> Reading state information... Done
<steveGODSchild> wodim is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> steveGODSchild: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Plizzo> WHOisAmanda: I would not call it spamming, I simply made a single post in two different channels because it has to do with Ubuntu as well as the server edition...
<escott> steveGODSchild, so now run "wodim -scanbus"
<steveGODSchild> how do I do that
<tozen> does anybody hear me?
<escott> steveGODSchild, im just assuming you are trolling. so last time. just type in "wodim -scanbus"
<aguitel> i installed googleearth with ugly fonts ,how fix this ?
<steveGODSchild> I did it
<bekks> Plizzo: I'd create a backup before.
<escott> steveGODSchild, and....
<steveGODSchild> it says2,0,0 and a  bunch of other stuff
<steveGODSchild> did I do it right
<escott> !paste | steveGODSchild
<ubottu> steveGODSchild: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rodhash> Hello guys… what's the difference between compiz-decorator & unity-window-decorator??
<rodhash> I'm running Oneiric with Unity-2d + compiz and I just noticed both decorators are running
<OerHeks> aguitel, for google earth 6.2 , maybe usable for current 6.2.2 too >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-fix-ugly-fonts-in-google-earth-6-2-on-ubuntu
<steveGODSchild> I am confud\ssed
<steveGODSchild> confussed
<escott> steveGODSchild, im trying to figure out what kind of burner you have. which i might be able to find out if you sent the output of the scanbus command
<aguitel> OerHeks, thanks
<steveGODSchild> lg
<steveGODSchild> I think
<steveGODSchild> please be patient with me
<rodhash> guys, any idea?
<WHOisAmanda> how do i install the ubuntu torrent client
<WHOisAmanda> transmission
<escott> rodhash, seems strange to me. do you know which one is actually doing the drawing
<escott> !info transmission-gtk
<ubottu> transmission-gtk (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client (GTK interface). In component main, is optional. Version 2.51-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 346 kB, installed size 856 kB
<rodhash> escott: yes it's weird but I'm not sure.. actually I'm trying to figure it out in order to apply some theme, the current one is too bright
<steveGODSchild> what should I do
<WHOisAmanda> got it thanks
<steveGODSchild> I installled ubuntu on virtual box does that make a difference
<yekoms> steveGODSchild, i dont see why not.
<yekoms> it should run as if its installed on a physical hard drive..
<escott> yekoms, no
<steveGODSchild> why wont my dvd burner work then
<yekoms> are you passing the device inside vbox?
<yekoms> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bekks> steveGODSchild: Yes, it does.
<bekks> steveGODSchild: You have to enable the setting for passing through the device, which is described in the vbox manual.
<yekoms> bekks, i just asked him if he passed the device in vbox lol
<steveGODSchild> I try to use sound juicer and it says no cd rom
<yekoms> shutdown the vbox image, pass your cdrom device into the vbox image settings, and restart
<bekks> You dont have to shutdown the vm to do so.
<yekoms>  havnt used vbox in two years so i can remember exactly what tab its under and all that.
<yekoms> i havnt*
<steveGODSchild> what do you mean BEKKS
<bekks> steveGODSchild: Exactly what I said. :)
<akthomas> hey
<akthomas> can any one help
<yekoms> steveGODSchild, https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=5338
<yekoms> there is your solution. ^
<steveGODSchild> I am confussed
<yekoms> steveGODSchild, load that link, and follow the solution.
<rodhash> escott: I just figured it out, it's compiz
<steveGODSchild> load that in the terminal I have open
<chinneseproduct> hi
<rodhash> escott: I'm now looking in the ccsm but I'm not finding any option to choose themes : /
<chinneseproduct> need help on how to install apache
<yekoms> steveGODSchild, that URL has pictures of where you need to pass the device of the host computer.
<escott> chinneseproduct, apt-get install apache
<yekoms> apt-get install apache2.2
<yekoms> apt-get install apache2.2 apache2.2-bin
<_Tristan> Sometimes my touchpad goes boom, and I have a hotkey which reloads psmouse, and reruns my settings file. Sadly, after I've reloaded psmouse, RightButtonArea* options no longer work. So I have a right button after I boot, which works until I have to reload my mouse module. Any ideas on how I can make it reload properly?
<chinneseproduct> need help on how to install apache already  downloaded and extracted
<akthomas> hey can any one tell me how to copy one file into another
<yekoms> akthomas, what kind of file? flat file?
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: is there a reason why you're not getting it from a ppa?
<chinneseproduct> escott, already downloaded
<akthomas> can u go to this page https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pppd
<yekoms> cat file1 >> file2, if they are text documents (flatfile) akthomas
<yekoms> akthomas, i dont know anything ppoe, sorry i cant offer any help.
<WHOisAmanda> how do i make a list of files and folders appear on term
<escott> WHOisAmanda, ls
<WHOisAmanda> they are on d desktop
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan, i got it from here http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#374
<akthomas> in the Configuration section there is a line :: add a command that copies /etc/ppp/resolv.conf to /etc/resolv.conf.
<escott> chinneseproduct, thats not a supported manner
<aguitel> if i recize some partition  ,change the UUID ?
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: not only is it "unsupported", it
<_Tristan> is horrible.
<escott> aguitel, a resize should not change the UUID
<chinneseproduct> escott, as applies in windows microsoft installation of any software is to go  up to setup file  then open it will start execute
<_Tristan> the very fact that you attempted to install apache in that way makes me want to curl up and die.
<krababbel> aguitel: I think maybe if you change the start of a partition
<chinneseproduct> escott,+t as applies in windows microsoft installation of any software is to go  up to setup file  then open it will start execute
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<escott> chinneseproduct, if you like that then i would suggest you install windows. thats not how it is done here
<aguitel> escott, ok
<chinneseproduct> escott,  so wat can i do
<tozen> hi  people is there any chance to switch off-on power from usb in ubuntu- terminal?
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: again, install "taskel" and run it
<escott> tozen, you want to turn off a usb device/bus
<Treaver1> Can someone help me install PS3MediaServer the ppa isn't working
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan, what is tskel
<jagginess> tozen, probably not, i think the linux sleeping drivers are all still a WIP (work in progress... for any linux, not just ubuntu)
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: taskel is a program that makes it very easy for system administrators to install common server software, such as a LAMP stack.
<jagginess> tozen, device sleeping/waking is still *problematic with linux
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan,  and hoow about php and msql
<tozen> thx folks
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: Linux Apache Mysql Php
<jagginess> tozen, but the "end" devices with their own "power" switch, of course they turn off themselves, but the usb port of the computer is still listening with power on
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: AKA LAMP
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan, i want to install  both of em
<djwonk> hi, I edited /etc/security/limits.conf and changed some limits for an elasticsseach user, but I'm not seeing the changes picked up when I: sudo su - elasticsearch THEN ulimit -Sn
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan,  thanksssss alotttt friend
<_Tristan> chinneseproduct: if you type "sudo apt-get install taskel && sudo taskel" in your terminal, you will have a VERY hard time NOT installing what you want.
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan, so how can i tackle it  LAMP
<chinneseproduct> _Tristan, can  i have the apt-get install command for LAMP  installation
<escott> djwonk, the limits will need to be reparsed and loaded into the kernel. a reboot should make that happen
<Npc> i've got this realtek wlan in my laptop which performs poorly with ubuntu but ok with windows
<bekks> chinneseproduct: Install "tasksel", run it, and select the packages you want.
<Cyberspaceloa> tasksel can bork an ubuntu system pretty hard
<Npc> i thought about changing the driver
<Cyberspaceloa> from what I recall, it's usually when trying to remove packages
<Npc> the read me for the driver says to do make install
<djwonk> escott I hope so :) I've seen some suggestions online that they will happen right away
<Npc> but do i have to blacklist the previous driver first manually?
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: apparently there isn't a metapackage for lamp anymore
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: if you use tasksel, read up on it first and be very cautious
<chinneseproduct> bekks, read the_Tristan comment
<escott> djwonk, its certainly not going to be right away. the limits need to be in the kernel (otherwise every file write involves a slow path read against /etc)
<_Tristan> Cyberspaceloa: I think the risks should be mitigated by OP's complete inability to comprehend basic logic, the likelihood of taskel actually being used is probably something like 2%
<djwonk> escott: you are right. i misspoke. the articles say after a user login the changes should be picked up. a reboot is pretty drastic
<chinneseproduct> Cyberspaceloa, what can i do cuz am shocking with ur caution
<escott> djwonk, if you look at man limits it references pam_limits, my guess is it gets picked up on login when pam_limits.so reparses the file
<Cyberspaceloa> _Tristan: perhaps, although I'd argue that inexperienced users will have a harder time avoiding the removal of critical desktop packages
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: as far as I know, tasksel is the only neatly packaged way of installing a LAMP server
<_Tristan> Cyberspaceloa: IMO, if you're gonna use ubuntu without reading installation side-effects, you're gonna have a bad time.
<Treaver1> Can anyone help me with the Playstion Media Server
<Tryy3> is there somewhere i can find the roots password? i might accidently lost it :S
<escott> Tryy3, no
<_Tristan> with or without taskel, I mean
<chinneseproduct> Cyberspaceloa, ennnnhhee whats ur cautious warning me
<djwonk> escott: ok. I still don't understand when I need to learn more about pam … in this case, my changes are not getting picked up. is there a log file I can check to see why not?
<Tryy3> escott :S
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: hold on, give me a second
<Tryy3> escott how can i get my root password back then?
<escott> djwonk, try /var/log/auth.log
<chinneseproduct> Cyberspaceloa, ok am waiting for u to direct me on that case
<escott> Tryy3, root doesn't have a password. so there is no password to get back
<n0sq> looks like lubuntu doesn't fix my problem either - guess it's time for a newer computer
<Tryy3> escott oh
<Tryy3> escott herp derp then ^_^
<bekks> Tryy3: Thats why you should use sudo :)
<Tryy3> bekks it was for ftp ^_^
<Tryy3> bekks oh well i learned how 'vi' works :D
<escott> Tryy3, ftp to root?!?! are you insane? or do you mean sftp?
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369551&highlight=tasksel+removes+packages
<Tryy3> escott i didn't had permission to save a file so i thought root was the smartest idea?
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1585015.html
<escott> !permissions | Tryy3
<ubottu> Tryy3: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<bekks> Tryy3: It was the most insane idea ever. :)
<djwonk> escott: ok, cool, I see logs of logins, but no diagnostic info about the limits. I do see a "pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user elasticsearch by david(uid=1000)" -- thats it. any other ideas on how to figure out why limits are not being picked up?
<escott> djwonk, its not something im too familiar with honestly. you might also check syslog
<Tryy3> bekks oh well, you learn by mistakes :D may i ask why its a insane idea?
<Tryy3> escott i was to lazy to read that ^_^
<escott> Tryy3, ftp is awful and insecure. don't ever use it
<bekks> Tryy3: ;)
<TimothyA> escott: the internet is awful and insecure. don't ever use it
<bekks> Tryy3: You should have read what you havent :P
<TimothyA> breathing is dangerous. don't ever do it
<Tryy3> escott but its only me that is accessing the server anyway?
<Tryy3> bekks but i dont like reading ;(
<bekks> Tryy3: Then you dont like learning.
<escott> Tryy3, install openssh-server and use it. you can use scp or use their sftp module if the ftp syntax is so desirable to you
<TimothyA> does it support FXP? :D
<Tryy3> bekks i like to learn the hard way :D
<Tryy3> escott iam using winSCP on port 22 to access some sort of ftp is that sftp?
<escott> Tryy3, port 22 is ssh. so thats good
<bekks> Tryy3: I just created a notice for not helping you anymore when you are refusing to read really import stuff :)
<Tryy3> escott then iam safe yay
<Tryy3> bekks iam reading some stuff but permission haven't been that big issue yet
<Tryy3> ^_^
<chinneseproduct> Cyberspaceloa, otheers say have trouble other aint so wats ur recommendation
<Brayden4> hello
<Brayden4> Is there anybody there
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: I saw mention in some of those threads about installing each component of a LAMP from apt
<bekks> Brayden4: "/names" -- about 1000 ppl are here.
<Brayden4> haha
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: That's probably the route I will take when I get around to messing with it myself
<djwonk> escott: thanks for your help. I'm poking around /etc/pam.d and I think I will figure it out. maybe in common-session-noninteractive
<Brayden4> question?
<Brayden4> Does anybody know?
<Cyberspaceloa> chinneseproduct: unfortunately, I can't walk you through that right now as I have a lot of work to get done. I just wanted to emphasize caution if you're using tasksel with a desktop install
<bekks> Brayden4: Not without knowing what you will ask finally.
<bekks> Brayden4: Just ask what you really want to know.
<Brayden4> How to put windows on my netbook
<Brayden4> i have knoppix no partion
<bekks> Brayden4: Thats offtopic on here.
<Brayden4> yeah i know
<steveGODSchild> IT WORKS
<steveGODSchild> I got my cd to work
<bekks> Brayden4: Then please keep it off this channel, and use #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<steveGODSchild> thanks so much for your help
<LadyLight> hello, I was wondering if someone can help me install ubuntu on my mini dell computer. It has no CD drive and I can't seem to figure out how to boot from USB
<tozen> ts
<myk_robinson> evening, all
<myk_robinson> Posed this same question on the +1 room, but not much action there...
<myk_robinson> Playing with Ubuntu on my laptop, connected to my 32" tv via hdmi. How can I set a default screen for applications to launch on? Some things open on my laptop, others open up on the TV. I have the TV set as an extension, so I can play with my laptop while my daughter watches a movie.
<djwonk> escott: yeah, it is most likely an issue with when pam loads new limits. for posterity: http://www.dctrwatson.com/tag/elasticsearch/
<escott> myk_robinson, devilspie or matching rules in ccsm
<myk_robinson> escott: dont have ccsm installed, but i can. what is devilspie?
<escott> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-2 (precise), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<myk_robinson> thanks, will take a look.
<myk_robinson> wonder how they expect a "new" user to find that kind of thing? Seems if would simply have an option in display properties to select a default screen :(
<jrib> myk_robinson: you can *probably* just set the DISPLAY variable appropriately as well (note: I have not used unity)
<escott> myk_robinson, how would a new user to windows find out how they can play flash online
<john_doe_jr> if I want to use find command to find all files of a certain type…what would that look like?
<escott> jrib, $DISPLAY is for what X server to display on, not what screen on a multihead system
<jrib> john_doe_jr: what do you mean by "type"?
<myk_robinson> escott: directX triggers, likely, but that's a whole 'nother story :)
<john_doe_jr> I want to find all .deb files in the current directory
<jrib> escott: I've specified DISPLAY=:0.0 in the past for example
<myk_robinson> but point well noted
<jrib> or something like that
<jrib> john_doe_jr: find -name '*.deb'
<cowsquad> I have a question guys. I have 4gb memory but ubuntu only show 2.8 on the system Details, why is that? I have ubuntu 64 bit
<jrib> cowsquad: what ubuntu version?
<cowsquad> I am on ubuntu 12.10 but I saw the same thing on 12.04 a few days ago
<jrib> cowsquad: #ubuntu+1 for help with 12.10
<cowsquad> Is not about the ubuntu version man. I have 12.04 on dual booting, and it show the same thing
<jrib> cowsquad: if you want to boot 12.04, then we can help you here
<root___> hi
<root___> guys
<root___> i installed compiz now my upper pannel gone plz help
<cowsquad> I am on 12.04 right now
<root___> how do i restore
<root___> to default
<jrib> cowsquad: #ubuntu+1 is a real channel.  If you are on 12.10, you really should ask there.
<juniour> hi
<zavros> hi
<juniour> i installed compiz and my upper pannel gone
<escott> cowsquad, you won't see all the physical ram because the kernel will use some but not 1+gigs
<zavros> is this a irc i can get support on for the ubuntu software center?
<juniour> hoow do i restore
<juniour> i installed compiz and my upper pannel gone how to restore plz help
<zavros> i tried to buy (Sacred: Gold Edition) off of the Ubuntu Software Center and it failed the first time because i have the wrong billing address for my card so i tried again with the correct one, it was going through and then at the last second the software center said payment failed but my account has been charged 14.99$ for the game.
<zavros> anyone know if i'm gonna actually get the game or do i have to call one of the support numbers for Ubuntu to get my money refunded?
<Sith_Lord> call them
<chinneseproduct> Cyberspaceloa, aptitude tasksel failed what can  i do  http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir
<chinneseproduct> escott, http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir need help
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir
<MorphD> !list
<ubottu> MorphD: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir
<silverarrow> is anyone familiar with what happens to LSO cookies in Ubuntu?
<silverarrow> I am having problems with major lagging in firefox
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir
<chinneseproduct> http://pastebin.com/NzQZCMir
<l0p3n> silverarrow: I think there is an addon to remove them called betterprivacy
<silverarrow> l0p3n: would it work in Ubuntu too? I have no adobe flash, and I`m not sure if it is LSO, I have Gnash, which possibly acts the same
<l0p3n> yes it is an firefox addon
<l0p3n> *a
<silverarrow> l0p3n: I have it intsalled, but it  never detects anything, like it does in windows.
<silverarrow> which might be because I have no adobe flash player
<silverarrow> I have trouble with scrips running, and major lag in browser
<l0p3n> Are you using many addons?
<silverarrow> l0p3n: just a downloader,
<silverarrow> l0p3n: well, maybe loads with gnash browser plugin packages, gecko and all the default ones
<ls612> trism: It's 3.2.0-29-Generic
<ranjan> hi all, is there gnome 3.6 packages available for Ubuntu 12.04?
<silverarrow> ranjan: from quantal?
<rogue780> hi. I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Poweredge SC440 onto a fresh WD 1TB drive. I install successfully (using alternate xubuntu installer), and grub installs successfully with grub-install /dev/sda. When the computer restarts, it says it cannot find a bootable drive
<rogue780> does anyone have any suggestions to remedy this?
<ranjan> silverarrow, i am asking about precise
<trism> ls612: thanks, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-backports-modules-cw-3.4-3.2.0-29-generic this should be the proper link
<wilee-nilee> ranjan, I believe there is a ppa.
<ls612> Thanks, I'll try that.
<ranjan> wilee-nilee, for latest gnome 3.6?
<silverarrow> this is the script  http://s0.2mdn.net/879366/inpageGlobalTemplate_v2_71_03.js:71
<silverarrow> or what came up in the warning
<silverarrow> I have never had that in ubuntu before
<wilee-nilee> ranjan, Not sure exactly, I can't find it at the moment but another was asking yesterday about a backport to 12.04 when I saw it I just didn't save it.
<silverarrow> sorry, wrong channel
<ranjan> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> ranjan, have you seen the bottom panel change in the above precise gnome 3.4 templates?
<rogue780> anyone?
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, This the only drive?
<rogue780> yes
<zykotick9> rogue780: i'd check to verify that HD is selected as a bootable device?  in the bios-like thing.
<l0p3n> silverarrow: Maybe this can help you. Other than that I don't know what's slowing down your firefox. http://www.howtogeek.com/119550/browser-slow-how-to-make-mozilla-firefox-fast-again/
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, how did you run that command and where?
<wilee-nilee> /dev/sda
<rogue780> zykotick9, according to cfdisk, /dev/sda1 has the boot flag set
<zykotick9> rogue780: boot flags mean NOTHING to grub
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, it was automatically run during the install, but after the first failed boot, I booted from the install media ins to recovery mode and ran grub-install /dev/sda
<silverarrow> l0p3n: this address came up as warning with the option to turn it off  http://s0.2mdn.net/879366/inpageGlobalTemplate_v2_71_03.js:71
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, If you mean the cd it has to be a chroot in to run it.
<LadyLight> how do i download ubuntu with a USB on my dell computer?
<l0p3n> silverarrow: hmm strange, I did not get any of those
<moment> uhmn if i change some file in a git repos and i want them to change back to what they used to be then how do i go about doing that?
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on a Netbook with Radeon HD video chipset, the default radeon free drivers, and fullscreen videos in browser are very slow and choppy. Be it flash or html5. I tried everything I could, any advise ? Thanks.
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, what do you mean? when selecting recovery mode, it asks where I want the shell's root to be. I chose /dev/sda1
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, I would say running the bootscript would be a good idea.
<wilee-nilee> for us to look at the whole setup
<silverarrow> l0p3n: wonder what it is
#ubuntu 2012-10-07
<tozen> LadyLight, where is the problem?
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, how do I do that?
<LadyLight> I can't boot the iso from the usb for some weird reason
<rogue780> it's like you're nostradaemus
<rogue780> or however you spell it
<silverarrow> LadyLight: you download regularly with your browser, and use some kind of USB app to put the iso on your usb
<LadyLight> I did that, but the dell computer won't boot up with it.
<silverarrow> LadyLight: yeah, I make a mess of the USB install too sometimes, CD and DVD can be easier
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, A live cd is what you want probably, Im not sure how to run it from a complete cli and have a post of it.
<tozen> LadyLight, u need unetbootin to be installed or other usb creation program
<Garr255> holy damn I just derped. I just ran a "sudo tasksel" and deselected everything but LAMP. FTP and SSH are gone, but I have physical access to the box. How should I recover from this?
<tozen> *boot usb creation program
<LadyLight> the computer i have is a mini dell, it has no CD driver
<silverarrow> LadyLight: most pcs should boot usb these days, but you might have to fiddle a bit in BIOS
<silverarrow> then definitely usb install
<zykotick9> tozen: actually, you don't, ubuntu ISOs are no hybrid usb/cdrom - so you can just cat/dd them to usb an it'll work.  but you unetbootin suggestion is easier!
<zykotick9> Garr255: tasksel should NOT be used for removing things...
<Garr255> zyk: I was trying to reinstall lamp
<LadyLight> yeah, its the only way
<zykotick9> !tab | Garr255
<ubottu> Garr255: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tozen> zykotick9, i dont think so LadyLight have expirience in Linux
<Garr255> zykotick9, thanks for that :P
<Tryy3> how can i open firefox through SSH (got MobaXTerm on my windows computer so i can use X server!)
<LadyLight> what's that supposed to mean?
<zykotick9> Garr255: reinstalling is "typically" useless in gnu/linux.  but you should use "sudo apt-get purge FOO" to remove programs and settings (fyi if the program uses home folder for settings, those will NOT be removed)
<wilee-nilee> LadyLight, I believe those dell mini's wont boot from every usb port.
<Pedrolito> is it possible to upgrade to the beta right now?
<tozen> LadyLight, what OS do u using now?
<zykotick9> Pedrolito: reask in #ubuntu+1
<Garr255> zykotick9, okay thanks.
<Pedrolito> ok thank you
<john_doe_jr> Does anyone know how I can search for a ppa?
<LadyLight> tozen, It's windows xp. but that got screwed up when i tired to reinstall it so i have to try and use ubuntu now....
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, what are you looking for to get from one?
<tozen> LadyLight, WAIT!
<john_doe_jr> I need a ifolder build for Ubuntu 12.04
<LadyLight> 'yes?!
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, A folder?
<john_doe_jr> 'ifolder'
<wilee-nilee> ah ifolder
<john_doe_jr> I went to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ifolder
<Cyberkilla> Anyone aware of an RDP client for linux that has TS Gateway support?
<john_doe_jr> I have a 64 bit computer
<dylan> does anyone here know how too use ppapurge?
<tozen> LadyLight, first step is u need to now how to setup startup from flash in BIOS
<tozen> LadyLight, do u now it?
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, here is my search. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ifolder+ppa&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=5sdwUPXBE4nYtAax54GoBg
<LadyLight> going into bios and moving the usb thing above hard drive?
<dylan> does anyone here know how to use ppapurge?
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: right but I don't know which ppa I should use to make sure that it works on my system…kinda new to linux
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: A ppa means that the user build it and I can just download their build so I don't have to build it right?
<tozen> LadyLight, second step is u need flash USB boot creating soft to be installed on ur system
<LadyLight> ... what does that mean 'tozen' ?
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, The first one is only supported to lucid, generally you look at the drop down on the PPA page and see if your distro is covered and the version of what you want if on the page, or in comparison of what you have, and be backed up, and able to back your way out of a broken install.
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, can't figure a way to get that script onto the computer…it has no network connectivity atm, and my mac won't read the one thumb drive I have, which is currently containing the install media
<rogue780> I'll just have to skin this cat another way, i think
<tozen> LadyLight, so if i understand u correct u have no any system ready to be used now?
<dylan> can someone help me?
<tozen> ur windows xp is crashed
<dylan> I keep getting "E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<dylan> when I try to install something
<tozen> LadyLight is it true?
<LadyLight> yes, the computer doesnt allow me to login to windows
<dylan> I ws told I needed to use ppa-purge, but I don't know how.
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: so no one has built iFolder on ubuntu 12.04 64 right?
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, I suppose so there is a app called supergrub that is tiny and bootable that will find a OS if it is bootable, but on a mac or in your situation I can't say it will work.
<wilee-nilee> !info ifolder
<ubottu> Package ifolder does not exist in precise
<tozen> LadyLight, well u have an online access now, just use the search to find boot usb sofware
<wilee-nilee> john_doe_jr, I can't give you a definitive no.
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, if my basement hadn't flooded, I would have so much more at my disposal right now…but as it is, all I was left with that is functional is my macbook
<rogue780> and, of course, this server i'm trying to get rolling for someone
<LadyLight> yeah, im doing that on the other computer (mac)
<tozen> LadyLight, stick in flash drive after and do the boot usb
<dylan> can someone please help me, I've had this problem for weeks
<wilee-nilee> rogue780, IU would check the web on that HD there are a couple of WD HD's that are problematic with linux, hard to say ikf this is the case here but worth checking.
<wilee-nilee> I*
<LadyLight> yeah, im downloading the one you mentioned
<rogue780> wilee-nilee, thanks. I'll look into that
<john_doe_jr> wilee-nilee: Well, my problem is that I'm installing the server (instructions found @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iFolderInstall) and down to the last step and enter in the following command 'sudo dpkg -i libsimias*deb simias-client*deb' but get the following in my terminal: http://pastie.org/4925125 …it is like it doesn't see any .deb files
<tozen> LadyLight, after all is done u can try to boot from ur boot usb using F2-F12 or Tab, or Delete buttons, depends of netbook model
<Z_God> how do you change the gtk3 theme in ubuntu 12.04?
<Z_God> I just installed Evolution and it looks horrible by default
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on a netbook with Radeon HD video chipset, the default radeon free drivers, and fullscreen videos in browser are very slow and choppy, be it flash or even html5. I tried everything I could, any advise ? Thanks.
<dylan> I keep getting "E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<dylan> when I try to install something
<tozen> LadyLight, F2-F12 gives u access to BIOS to setup boot priorities
<dylan> any help?
<dylan> I was told I needed to use ppa-purge, but I don't know how
<Hatori> dylan, what the problems?
<dylan> I can;t install anything using apt-get
<dylan> it always gives that error
<LadyLight> thanks tozen, i'll let you know what happens, if it works and stuff :)
<dylan> when I run something like sudo apt-get -f install it still igves the error
<dylan> I was told to use ppa-purge, but I have no idea how
<tozen> LadyLigth, dont be hesitate to ask
<wilee-nilee> dylan, I see others with this problem commonly the answer seems to be a reinstall of that package, see post 7 here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033450
<wilee-nilee> notice the sudo dpkg --configure -a command as well
<tozen> dylan, sudo apt-get install -f ?
<Hatori> dylan, look at /etc/apt/sources.lis.d/ directory ...maybe some ppa source are you using
<dylan> tozen: doesnt work
<dylan> I was told it was a ppa issue
<dylan> they said to use ppa purge
<dylan> but I don't know how
<dylan> I did manage to install ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee> dylan, Who told you this?
<dylan> erm
<dylan> l3pot iirc
<dylan> and someone else....
<machicola> noob question: how hard is it for someone to 'root' you or get through on linux i.e. ubuntu, just with default settings & setup.... is it unlikely/likely, etc?
<Hatori> dylan, remove that sources.list.d entries
<machicola> also, what would you want to check , at the command line, to see if anything fishy is goin on
<Hatori> And rerun apt-get update
<dylan> Hatori: I have no idea how
<dylan> Hatori: I don't know what "that" entry is
<Hatori> machicola, what you mean with 'root'?
<machicola> like, break through your system securities so they can do things an administrator or the owner could do
<tozen> dylan, try to generate new sources. list : http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<wilee-nilee> machicola, You mean a rootkit or a hack?
<machicola> yeah wilee-nilee
<machicola> rootkit or hack you
<Hatori> machicola, it was more hard compared to "other" shinny os :d
<machicola> oh yeah, for sure
<wilee-nilee> machicola, Any thing is possible it is a matter of how secure you are and if someone really wants to get in, a percentile of it happening is a moot point really.
<machicola> yeah, well , im not trying to make any points lol ;-)
<machicola> it was purely a question
<korj> че за хрень?
<Hatori> machicola, without your stupidity, i think was hard
<dhana013> HI
<machicola> whats a good network, command line command to check if you're getting rootkitted
<machicola> thanks Hatori
<wilee-nilee> machicola, rkhunter is a rootkit scanner but yiou have to know how to use it, it's not just a purdy gui like you would get in a MS setup.
<Hatori> machicola, install some snort or lids .. Looks at your logs,
<saori> hi I recently added a second monitor to my Ubuntu 12.04 setup. It is not the same size or orientation as my main monitor. Is it possible to set it up such that I can extend my desktop onto it without scaling or panning? I have been trying without success for a bit now.
<machicola> i was more thinking along the lines of shell built ins
<machicola> isnt there just some basic programs to run?
<machicola> just to maybe get an idea if somethin weird is goin on
<wilee-nilee> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Hatori> machicola, actually i don't know what you want to talk about ... Very common to understand and maybe better to more spesific
<machicola> basic shell commands to observe if someone is rootkitting you, specifically, lol
<machicola> i'll just add 'specifically'
<dylan> tozen
<dylan> it still wont work
<dylan> I keep getting the "Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0"
<machicola> np, will figure it out
<dylan> should my sources.list.d folder be empty?
<dylan> it's empty
<tozen> no!
<dylan> hmmm
<dylan> oh
<dylan> I found them
<dylan> in a random folder
<tozen> dylan, did u try to create new one?
<dylan> at some point yes
<dylan> apparently
<FloodBot1> dylan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dylan> tozen: There is one for google chrome in here.  could that be causing the problem?
<Hatori> machicola, run w,who to know who is login to your box, look at process list, with pstree, ps, or top .. And find somethng look strange
<ziggy> yo
<ziggy> sup
<tozen> dylan, well what terminal says when u trying to update sourses?
<tozen> *sources
<dylan> how do I update sources?
<Guest48855> anyone know where i can get a copy of redflag linux
<tozen> dylan sudo apt-get update
<machicola> ahh, thanks Hatori... ok, think that's what i was lookin for
<dylan> oh, a bunch of stuff saying Hit
<dylan> and IGN
<dylan> no errors from what I can see
<dylan> shall I pastebin it?
<Hatori> dylan, looks great
<tozen> dylan, i dont see the problem more
<Hatori> machicola, learn some basic tool to analyze and understanding your system behaviour
<dylan> still throwing errors when I try to install stuff
<silverarrow> Stenbryggen: hei, er du kjent med bankID?
<dylan> tozen: Hazori: http://pastebin.com/W6hPKeKG
<tozen> dylan, type what the error u see in terminal
<machicola> thanks again Hatori, was very helpful
<dylan> I just pastebinned it
<dylan> it's kind of long
<dylan> http://pastebin.com/W6hPKeKG
<Hatori> dylan, i want to know the spesific caused the error
<Redi> I know that I will maybe start a flamewar, but how it REALLY is with supporting upstream? For example if you compare it with Debian's "We will communicate things such as bug fixes, improvements and user requests to the upstream authors of works included in our system."?
<Hatori> I can't look at your link given
<dylan> Hatori: what do you mean by "specific"?  If I try to apt-get ANYTHING I get the "Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0"
<Hatori> dylan, wait a minute
<dylan> k
<silverarrow> can anyone open this page, and check if the java ID test runs ? https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-BankID/
<silverarrow> sorry it is not in English, but the java window should launch recognizable
<bobo37773> dylan: Have you tried just doing what it says in the error message?: "Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages"
<jagginess> silverarrow, java isnt safe.. i dont think anyone should test that
<dylan> yes
<bobo37773> ah okat
<dylan> I have tried that more times than I can count
<silverarrow> jagg, that is an official bankID java test though
<BlackNarcissus> dylan: Is it an upgrade or a fresh install ?
<dylan> it's not fresh
<dylan> I've had it for a while
<bobo37773> dylan: You tried updating repos too right?
<Zacarias> Hi. I-m trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on an Acer Aspire notebook. I-m trying from a USB stick. But I can-t boot from it. Nothing happens automatically, I tried F12, but nothing. It always starts up from windows
<tozen> dylan, i steel waiting an answer from u about new sources.list
<kendfinger> Hello! :D Anyone liking Quantal?
<silverarrow> jagginess: that is an official BankID java test site, in it`s self it should be safe I mean
<dylan> tozen: what about sources.list?
<kendfinger> Cause I know I do!
<Hatori> dylan, where come from libsdl you have been installed?
<jagginess> Zacarias, try pendrive or unetbootin (i prefer pendrive on mswindows)
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, Do you see the usb in the f12?
<dylan> Hatori: what?  Are you asking why I'm installing it?
<tozen> dylan, did u tried to create a new one with a link what i gave u?
<dylan> tozen I did
<BlackNarcissus> dylan: I meant did you upgrade from a previous version of Ubuntu or did you install it ?
<dylan> BlackNacissus I fresh installed
<jagginess> Zacarias, oh yeah.. make sure there's only 1 partition on the usb (though technically in advanced scenario this does have to be), and that it is FAT32
<zykotick9> !info rkhunter | machicola
<ubottu> machicola: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-10 (precise), package size 204 kB, installed size 878 kB
<tozen> dylan, good, do now sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<jagginess> Zacarias, fixing what i said-->> ""(though technically in advanced scenario this DOESNT have to be), and that it is FAT32"""
<silverarrow> kendfinger: yaeh, it is coming along fine, but with issues that needs some attention
<Zacarias> wilee-nilee: Nothing happens when I press F12. I have a @press F2 for setup@ and it begins immediately to run windows
<kendfinger> yeah I know
<kendfinger> silverarrow: I know that for sure
<tozen> dylan, and sudo apt-get install -f
<jagginess> Zacarias, maybe it's f10 or f11, you have to hit the key really fast upon machine startup..
<dylan> you mean sudo apt-get -f isntall?
<dylan> I have tried that multiple times
<jagginess> Zacarias, also this is more of a PITA especially with acer netbook..
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, There is a lock on the bios I have a aceraspire one have you unlocked it?
<Zacarias> jagginess: I made the USB with Sartup Disk Creator
<Hatori> dylan, where come from libsdl you have been installed?
<kendfinger> silverarrow: I am having problems using Software Center reccomendations. I login then it ask me if I wanna turn it on again. And then it just keeps doing that in a loop
<jagginess> Zacarias, ACER netbook--> turn off the netbook, unplug the battery, unplug the usb, replug the battery, plug in the usb, and then turn on the machine power (trust me on this) and then of course keep tapping that special bootmenu key to select usb
<dylan> Hatori: what do you mean by that???
<dylan> Hatori: like what do I need it for?
<silverarrow> kendfinger: I`m in lubuntu quantal right now, and it only has package manager for some reason, it has software center in 12.04
<dylan> I'm trying to emulate N64 games
<dylan> with mupen64
<Hatori> dylan, you can use apt-cache show
<kendfinger> I am having problems using Software Center reccomendations in 12.10 (Quantal). I login then it ask me if I wanna turn it on again. And then it just keeps doing that in a loop
<Zacarias> wilee-nilee: No, where is it
<tozen> dylan, what u need to do (usually to solve that kind of problem) is create a new sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, after that sudo apt-get install -f
<dylan> Hatori: E: No packages found
<Hatori> dylan, i think you ave mix multiples sources
<zykotick9> tozen: fyi, PPAs aren't in sources.list, so that strategy may not accomplish what you want it too.
<kendfinger> Logging in again using Quassel
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, It is one of the f keys I forget I found it by just powering on and sweeping across all of them.
<silverarrow> kendfinger: you will probably get better feedback in Ubuntu+1, if it isn`t much the same issues in both quantal and precise
<kendfinger> ok
<kendfinger> :)
<kendfinger> silverarrow: Thanks
<Hatori> dylan, i think you need remove that packages caused the problems
<anandsun> hello
<anandsun> can anyone help me with boot repair on ubuntu 12.04?
<Hatori> dylan, if you trust me, you should purge it
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, I think the locked bios if I remember blocks that usb f12 boot. http://www.ehow.com/how_8093515_unlock-bios-aspire-one.html
<basketballstar> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Hatori> Anandsum, use live cd to repair....
<dylan> Hatori: I trust you
<dylan> walk me through it
<anandsun> Hatori, I didn't install from cd.
<Hatori> Anandsum, more detail please
<anandsun> Hatori, I used wubi to install dual boot on Windows 7
<anandsun> It was working for a week
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, Mine had no password if I remember correctly.
<anandsun> today after software update it freezes forever on boot screen
<anandsun> I can get to command line, but can't load GUI
<MartynK> i had this one once anandsun
<pibarnas> anandsun: nvidia?
<anandsun> MartynK did you fix it?
<MartynK> frustrated the hell outta me. one sec...
<MartynK> i'll find the link if i can
<anandsun> no I have intel cards all the way
<Hatori> Dylan, use dpkg with purge options if you can't use apt-get
<anandsun> I tried boot repair but it won't work because of X11 and Gtk or something
<dylan> Hatori: how do I do that?
<anandsun> sorry, pibarnas: no, Intel
<zykotick9> Hatori: you need to be careful with WUBI installs and grub from livecd!
<basketballstar> wilee-nilee,  what is a good book to learn python
<zykotick9> Hatori: fyi "apt-get purge foo" is a valid command
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, How would I know
<basketballstar> because your smart
<MartynK> BINGO.... this worked for me.... http://www.howtogeek.com/114884/how-to-repair-grub2-when-ubuntu-wont-boot/
<Hatori> zykotick9, not or me
<anandsun> Martynk: Thanks, will try
<zykotick9> Hatori: what are you running 8.04?
<dylan> So what am I purging?
<MartynK> now that u mention X11..i did change something there too... one sec...
<wilee-nilee> basketballstar, I'm sure I can produce others that might not argue that. ;)
<anandsun> MartynK: sorry, I've been trying that, but boot-repair won't load for me!
<Hatori> zykotick9, i'm not in problems
<anandsun> Martynk: it says something about X11 and Gtk in error
<zykotick9> Hatori: i know, but if you don't have "apt-get purge foo" it's gotta be WAY old...
<BlackNarcissus> Hello everyone. I am using 12.04 on a netbook with Radeon HD video chipset, the default radeon free drivers, and fullscreen videos in browser are very slow and choppy, be it flash or even html5. I tried everything I could, any advice ? Thanks.
<Hatori> zykotick9, yes,i know this bit a deep...
<MartynK> try this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/129282/nvidia-9800-gtx-x11-fails-to-initialize-no-unity-or-lightdm
<MartynK> u on nvidia right?
<zykotick9> MartynK: please see "/msg ubottu u"
<Hatori> thats wouldn't always work like charm if apt was in consisten state.. You should know this
<wilee-nilee> BlackNarcissus, What is the ram, and have you tried the unity 2d?
<Hatori> I mean was not in consisten state
<MartynK> smart ass! lol
<dylan> Hatori: what am I doing with this purge thing?
<BlackNarcissus> wilee-nilee: I have tried Unity 2D and even Xubuntu, Xfce4. It has 4GB of ram, more than enough. Fullscreen videos in vlc works fine.
<zykotick9> MartynK: <i'm just joking here> see "/msg ubottu language" and "/msg ubottu lol" ;)  i'm only kidding.
<Zacarias> wilee-nilee: I pressed F12 to go to the BIOS, has the link suggested. But what know
<dylan> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dylan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MartynK> hahaha
<Zacarias> wilee-nilee: That-s ok, I managed it! It was disabled. I-m now running the Ubuntu installer. Thanks! Sorry for the punctuation, I-m using a difrenet keyboard
<wilee-nilee> BlackNarcissus, there is a ppa with radeon drivers I believe, I wonder if that might be a okay source, use at your own risk there are multiple wiki's on radeon.  Radeon HD video chipset
<wilee-nilee> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<dylan> screw it
<dylan> I'm done with this
<dylan> I'll deal with it later
<wilee-nilee> Zacarias, Cool I found with mine bumping to ram to 2 gigs helped a lot on running ubuntu as well.
<wilee-nilee> the*
<BlackNarcissus> wilee-nilee: Thanks. I already tried the x-swat ppa but there was no updates. I'll try the xorg-edgers ppa but I tried the proprietary drivers from AMD and it's the same...
<BlackNarcissus> Not really hopeful
<ifndefx> HI, i've managed to get my bluetooth keyboard to work. however, I cannot get it to work at the login prompt.
<ifndefx> How can I enable bluetooth services at the tiem of login ?
<wilee-nilee> BlackNarcissus, If it was me I would search with the exact info on the hardware and ubuntu, but I suspect you already have.
<BlackNarcissus> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I did, and my Radeon chipset is quite obscure, which doesn't really helps.
<ifndefx> any ideas on my bluetooth problem
<tryingUbuntu> weather indicator 11.11.28 cloundy9 not working right... says connection no good.. can anyone help
<MartynK> if you unplug your BT receiver and plug in it back in again....will it work?
<MartynK> ie: let you type password?
<wilee-nilee> ifndefx, Not sure but this might be what you need. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup#Connect_Devices_at_Startup
<ifndefx> ok thanks I'll have a read of that
<MartynK> did u unplug/replug it?
<MartynK> it just helps identify WHERE the issue lies
<ifndefx> MartynK, no I hadn't I was expecting it to work.
<wilee-nilee> a replug is a good idea
<ifndefx> I've just updated boot up services using BUM, bluetooth was disabled. I'm hoping that activating this at boot up will help (would this be a correct assumption) ?
<MartynK> r u dualbooting ubuntu / win7?
<ifndefx> yeah
<MartynK> if so...be sure to use the same PAIRING code.
<wilee-nilee> +1
<MartynK> so it works great with win 7 with code 1234, be sure to set as your pairing code on ubuntu ;)
<ifndefx> but I've read that I cannot use bluetooth at or within grub unless it is onboard.
<ifndefx> thanks for that info.
<MartynK> whats ur laptop?
<ifndefx> its a desktop
<MartynK> ah
<MartynK> no OB bt then?
<MartynK> ok, so be sure to have the same pair code
<ifndefx> no, via a usb dongle
<MartynK> ok.
<MartynK> front or back panel?
<ifndefx> back panel
<MartynK> good.
<ifndefx> ok thanks I'm going to try this reboot
<MartynK> front panel goes through BUS (that could have cuased issue)
<ifndefx> will be back
<MartynK> ok, well do same pair code ;)
<ifndefx> yup will do, thanks heaps
<MartynK> this should be interesting to found out if it works or not.
<MartynK> win7 auto generates a pair code. ubuntu actually asks you for one
<gasnic> hi
<svspl> hi
<tryingUbuntu> weather indicator 11.11.28 cloundy9 not working right... says connection no good.. can anyone help
<WHOisAmanda> how do i use wine
<WHOisAmanda> just the basics to start using
<MartynK> @tryingubuntu: run this: sudo apt-get install python-pywapi
<svspl> WHOisAmanda: wine app.exe
<WHOisAmanda> do i need to have that exe in wine folder
<svspl> no
<WHOisAmanda> well just if it is on my flash drive how would i do it
<WHOisAmanda> same way
<MartynK> WINE is used to get people drunk, but besides that it is used to run windows based programs in the ubuntu S
<MartynK> ubutnu OS
<svspl> can't you just double-click on it like in windows? it should work by default
<locoguano> Been back with windows for a bit and I would like to dual boot. Should I install 12.10 beta 2 or hold off until 12.10 final? If I go with beta 2 how easy will it be to upgrade later?
<WHOisAmanda> k i try if not work i be back
<MartynK> i personally havent had much luck with wine, so i dual boot "for a reason"! ;)
<MartynK> the upgrade path will be seamless. no uninstall.reinstall needed at the time
<MartynK> u can try 12.10 but please note it WILL be buggy.
<MartynK> 12.04 is SOLID.
<MartynK> make sure you get 32bit though
<svspl> I have a thunderbird-portable for windows on my flash-drive and was too lazy to install linux version, so I'm using it thru wine, works great
<sidney_> The LTS is buggy at this point?
<locoguano> IC... Yeah... 12.04 is great.
<MartynK> PAE will kick in and show any ram you have over 4gb ram in there
<MartynK> i love 12.04 (32bit) 64 is different code and IS unstable.
<MartynK> **in my exp.
<locoguano> I have two reasons for Win7... World of Warcraft and MS Office... Other than that I would be Ubuntu all the way.
<kendfinger> Anyone here play Tekkit?
<kendfinger> I know somebody here plays Tekkit. :)
<svspl> MartynK: agreed. I'm using 32bit version even tho I have 64bit CPU
<oranabi> locoguano, you can do those with wine
<wilee-nilee> sidney_, Not really a fully true statement, as far as no more then normal, never has been for me.
<MartynK> i use ubuntu primarily....but at work...i have my dual boot win7 machine for that
<crimsonmane> locoguano: i play WoW on linux just fine
<buntunub> the newest xpac for WoW may not work in Wine very well just yet
<locoguano> I've never been able to get Office stable with Wine... I usually just run it in Virtualbox. WoW is another issue... WoW crashes my laptop unless I make changes with Rivatuner... I haven't been able to simulate those changes in Linux.
<tryingUbuntu> MartynK  Forcast information cannot be fetched.   connection cannot be established??????
<sidney_> wilee-nilee, do you use the 64 bit version?
<wilee-nilee> sidney_, NO 32 bit.
<MartynK> haha sidney...i was just about to ask Trying Ubuntu that.
<MartynK> TU...u on 32bit or 64?
<MartynK> & did you run that code i PM's you?
<MartynK> and/or upgrade to cloud10?
<crimsonmane> locoguano: to play WoW on linux, you will want wine1.5 and you have to disable "peer to peer" in the launcher.
<wilee-nilee> sidney_, Problem with the term buggy is to whom.
<crimsonmane> locoguano: and LibreOffice is just as good as MS Office
<sidney_> Maybe that why I has problems. I was using 64 bit
<tryingUbuntu> MartynK   doesnt even open on docky...
<MartynK> read here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/+bug/1048193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048193 in indicator-weather (Ubuntu) ""Forecast Information Cannot be fetched. Connection cannot be established"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<locoguano> I prefer LibreOffice, but I have to use a lot of MSOffice files for work and the formating often gets messed up.
<MartynK> notice at top it says fixed release?
<wilee-nilee> level of skill is a factor as well as a personal definition of buggy
<tryingUbuntu> MartynK  just saw your pv mess.. ill try it thx.
<MartynK> click on that & log in for fix
<crimsonmane> locoguano: well at least you can say now that WoW is not a reason to stay on windows anymore.
<MartynK> ok
<MartynK> let me know
<MartynK> if it doesnt work: login fior the fix here: https://login.launchpad.net/c9PK9xcvjv6JJ5wP/+decide
<gsned> any networking wizards out there - having problems configuring my network…might be bit of a complicated one?
<locoguano> The problem with WoW isn't with getting it to work. Plays fine. But for some reason WoW and my video card hate each other. I found a work around for Windows by using RivaTuner... I just haven't been able to get those changes to work in Ubuntu. I want to dual boot so I can use those programs while I work on getting Ubuntu working right for me. Once I do that, I will make the Ubuntu change permanent.
<locoguano> Are the changes in 12.10 worth dealing with beta bugs or just stick with 12.04?
<svspl> stick with 12.04, no doubt
<locoguano> works for me... thanks
<svspl> don't change to newer software only because it's newer. do so only if you really know why you would want that
<crimsonmane> dealing with the bugs is a good idea if you want to contribute, not if you wanna get work done
<locoguano> Well... everything is worth trying. I am not so attached to anything on this laptop that I can't just wipe it and reinstall. I actually kinda enjoy setting things up.
<crimsonmane> how many linux distros have you experienced, locoguano
<locoguano> I tried Redhat for a while like.. 10 years ago... Now pretty much Ubuntu.
<crimsonmane> i'm a big fan on Mint
<yekoms> how do i update the libs i have installed? my configure script is finding the module, but when the binary does a test run, it fails saying it doesnt exist
<gsned> please someone help me!  I've been running ubuntu box as server - dhcp3 and samba server.  everything fine until i moved house.  neighbour has kindly given me access to her network via wifi but signal really weak.  Basically have spare laptop on windowsill, which connects to wifi and then via internet connection sharing feeds connection to a router i've got set up to "boost" through the house.  only problem being is that my ubuntu "server" which is connected
<gsned>  via lan cable to router uses different network ip's - neighbours connection is 10.42.0.1 and i've set up all my boxes to point to the ubuntu server which is 192.168.1.1.  any suggestions?
<svspl> locoguano: I enjoy it too, but on the other hand I'm happy that I installed my Ubuntu a year ago and didn't see the installer since but just used a dist-upgrade to switch from 11.10
<gsned> basically i want the server to act as the gateway if that makes sense?!
<Richie086> is the ubuntu server set statically?
<Richie086> I am going to guess so
<locoguano> I took a look at mint in VB... very nice. Can't say I know enough about linux to really tell the difference. I used to be very into the hardware side of computing, but since I started teaching (history) I really don't have time for that kind of thing anymore.
<gsned> yeah ubuntu server set static ip as it's the dhcp3 server
<johnpamar> hw
<gsned> just wiped the server so fresh install ready for config
<MasonAlexCo> hello
<locoguano> well thanks for the advice... see you.
<crimsonmane> locoguano: the difference between distros in pre-included drivers and the basic appearance. there's little difference.
<MasonAlexCo> Anyone from India?
<MasonAlexCo> I need support
<crimsonmane> MasonAlexCo: that was racist
<MasonAlexCo> I am Indian
<MasonAlexCo> crimsonmane,  so no it is not racist
<crimsonmane> that's nice. you're still racist
<svspl> gsned: did you set up masquerade and ip_forward?
<Richie086> just add a static route from your server to 10.42.0.1
<MasonAlexCo> well I need support with language files
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> is there a command i can use to figure out what the mapping code is for a mouse button?
<gsned> Richie086 - is that all i need to do!? that can be done in network manager eh?
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<arielsanflo> no puedo navegar en internet
<arielsanflo> y bestoy conectado correcatmente
<FloodBot1> arielsanflo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gsned> will anything conflict with the fact neighbours router running dhcp as well?
<virusuy> hi !
<svspl> gsned: if you use different network than theirs it should be ok
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<gsned> svspl - masquerade and ip_forward set up on the laptop that takes the signal "in" to my router
<Richie086> I would look up the syntax of how to add a route in ubutnu
<tute> Hello, does anyone here have any experience running Ubuntu 12.04 on an EEEBox Nettop?
<tute> I'm getting some seriously annoying issues with the wireless; my wireless connection keeps dropping every couple minutes
<tute> has anyone else had this problem?
<gsned> tutee - running 12.04 on an eebox b202
<tute> gsned, do you have any issue with the wireless dropping out?
<Richie086> gsned: try ip route help in a terminal for the full list of options
<silverarrow> crimsonmane: in toothpaste it is great
<gsned> tute - google blacklisting wifi driver for the eebox should solve problem
<crimsonmane> tute: yes i have that on my desktop using a WUSB600N from linksys
<tute> gsned, thank you i will check that out
<tute> gsned hrm, maybe i am missing something, but im not getting any relevant google results. could you briefly describe what you did to solve the problem?
<MartynK> so that guy hasnt come back regarding his bluetooth issue!? FIXED??
<altin> can anyone tell me how can I see if my swap spave is in use !?
<jrib> altin: free -m
<svspl> altin: or top, htop
<altin> I am having problems because my swap used to be shown as unknown space
<altin> I had to log with live cd and reformat the space
<altin> but I am not sure if its being used now
<altin> svspl: jrib
<altin> # swap was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<altin> #UUID=71c4b1e4-8c94-4348-afac-14c3076003b9 none            swap    sw              0       0
<altin> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<altin> this is shown in my fstab
<jrib> altin: swapon -s
<altin> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<altin> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition	2684924	0	-1
<altin> does this mean that is running ?
<jrib> altin: yes
<arielsanflo> help
<tute> arielsanflo: same
<arielsanflo> no puedo instal;ar ni navegar en internet
<arielsanflo> no se que hacer audenme por favor
<altin> jrib: thnx :)
<tute> i cant find any support for the eeebox 1012p, nor any documentation suggesting which wireless driver to use
<arielsanflo> solo puedo entrar a skype
<WHOisAmanda> a wine error           --------------------->  http://pastebin.com/VxwxY8NF
<arielsanflo> y aesta direccion de google
<arielsanflo> http://208.117.253.149/
<ClientAlive> Ubuntu 12.04 server with Gnome3 -> [Code]eject /dev/sr0[/Code] -> [Output]eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device[/Output] : Is there a soln for that?
<tute> does anyone here have an EeeBox eb1012P?
<WHOisAmanda> so coluld someone look at my paste bin
<hmmwhatsthisdo> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<WHOisAmanda> http://pastebin.com/VxwxY8NF explain to me what i need to do
<MartynK> is using wine essential?
<silverarrow> is anyone used to bluetooth and phone?
<MartynK> can u not dual boot for the win app?
<MartynK> OR.....run a virtualbox vm in ubuntu?
<Shayba> join #python
<tute> yeah, i would suggest using virtualbox
<MartynK> go to virtualbox.org and install that (with additions) and run winxp/7 in a vm
<ClientAlive> There's kvm but that' comes w/ a bit of a learning curve  :)
<MartynK> i have used ubuntu for a couple of years now and EVERYTIME i TRY to get wine to work...it just doesnt do the job for me. so i give up and use VB
<MartynK> **kernal based vm?
<ClientAlive> vmware has "fusion" which will run apps from any o/s in one system - but not in thier free version (Player).
<julio> HOLA
<julio>  buenas noches
<tute> hola
<tute> huevos
<julio>  soy nuevo en linux y pues tengo
<julio>  un probrema
<tute> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<julio>  espero alguien pueda ayudarme
<ClientAlive> huevos rancheros  :)
<tute> 8)
<arielsanflo> I can not help navigate and I can not install
<arielsanflo> ubuntu 12.04
<arielsanflo> the strange thing is that I can connect to skype
<ClientAlive> arielsanflo: What knind of computer are you on?
<ClientAlive> trying to install to
<gsned____> hmmmm not having much luck
<arielsanflo> on a acer aspire one
<WHOisAmanda> now how do i use vbox
<wilee-nilee> WHOisAmanda, Download it, install a OS, and if needed ask questions and look at the manual as well. There is a #vbox channel as well if needed.
<arielsanflo> I can browse ayudano
<arielsanflo> I can not install only I can connect to skype
<wilee-nilee> arielsanflo,  I have a aceraspire one 12.04 runs fine, your not making sense linking a no install and skype working.
<kwikness> hey guys. i have an icon for a drive in my unity task bar that i want removed. how do i make sure this drive doesn't even get mounted at startup?
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, Internal or external drive?
<kwikness> internal
<kwikness> it's actually a windows system reserved partition
<kwikness> don't want to just randomly go in there and start deleting crap =D
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, Did you add it to the fstab?
<kwikness> wilee-nilee, nah.. i used the windows installer and it was there when i first booted up
<WHOisAmanda> hell i just need help getting wine woking cause i don't even have windows media to install on vbox
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, This is a ubuntu install from windows a wubi?
<WHOisAmanda> is there a wine irc
<kwikness> wilee-nilee, yep
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, Cool always include that info.  You know that a wubi is a tryout installation, not meant for longterm.
<kwikness> wilee-nilee, why is it just a tryout installation? its functionality doesnt seem limited to me..
<kwikness> wilee-nilee, just looks like a convenient way to install ubuntu from windose
<kwikness> windows*
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, run in the ubuntu terminal cat /etc/fstab and see if windows is in there.  The statement of short term is by the wibi designer, and it is just a file in widows as well.
<wilee-nilee> wubi*
<wilee-nilee> hehe windows* oops
<usrb1n> hello guys. I have a little problem and can't find any good solution. I have a HTML file with a line of 500 chars or more and that line contains multiple times some tags...let's say <h1>123</h1>, <h1>ABC</h1>. How can I extract only the content of that? I tried multiple sed and perl solutions I found but all returns the whole line (which is alot of text)
<usrb1n> To be more specific I want to extract all data from <div class="lbbtxt" to next </div>
<wilee-nilee> kwikness, Nice thing is though if you like ubuntu that wubi can be transfered to a partition, rather then reinstalling it.
<wilee-nilee> reinstalling ubuntu that is
<wilee-nilee> WHOisAmanda #winehq
<WHOisAmanda> thanks
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<ClientAlive> Ubuntu 12.04 server with Gnome3 -> [Code]eject /dev/sr0[/Code] -> [Output]eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device[/Output] : Is there a soln for that?
<svspl> ClientAlive: happens to me all the time. sometimes eject works, sometimes it doesn't
<usrb1n> Any idea about how to extract data betweent 2 html tags without returning the whole line ? (I just checked and the line has 28890 characters).
<gabrieluk> when the support for 10.04 is over?
<wilee-nilee> gabrieluk, about 7 months
<wilee-nilee> for the desktop
<ClientAlive> svspl: At least mine is predictable. After reboot, works w/ hardware button once, works with eject /dev/sr0 once - then nothing.
<svspl> gabrieluk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<gabrieluk> mm, not sure if i should update now. i'm about to do a server with many apps running, not sure if it's worthy...
<ClientAlive> I'm sick of rebooting every time I want to use my disc drive.
<wilee-nilee> gabrieluk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<ClientAlive> usrb1n: Now I'm no expert and this is gonna sound really dumb but have you tried grep?
<WHOisAmanda> #winehq is dead
<ClientAlive> What happens if you grep the tags or something?
<ClientAlive> grep <stuff> | cat...
<ClientAlive> WHOisAmanda: everything is dead  :0
<wilee-nilee> WHOisAmanda, You may have noticed already, but the IRC needs a great deal of patience, if your seeking help, it can be slow to get responses.  The ubuntu forum is a pretty good source of help as well.
<WHOisAmanda> thanks again
<ClientAlive> peace out...
<wilee-nilee> ;
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<Pinkamena_D> hiya. I had this working before but i forgot how to do it. I have a bunch of os installed: ubuntu, backtrack, windows, and recovery partition. After installing backtrack it set that as the default in grub. How do i change the default back to ubuntu?
<escott> Pinkamena_D, grub-install /dev/sda
<hipitihop> I'm getting an error attaching a specific usb device to guest vm in virtualbox: "Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)." attaching other flash drives etc work fine. How can I trace what is going on from the cli to see where it is failing
<escott> hipitihop, are you attaching to the same hub
<Pinkamena_D> ok, i guess i will try restarting
<Pinkamena_D> it says install finished
<Pinkamena_D> thanks....
<hipitihop> escott, yes, but I have also tried on different machines, one with 12.04.1 and one with 10.04, same issue
<Pinkamena_D> ok i just restarted and now the backtrack grub sections are gone completely.
<Pinkamena_D> how do i get them back
<escott> hipitihop, it could be something different about that usb device
<escott> Pinkamena_D, update-grub will regenerate the grub.cfg. since you just installed backtrack ubuntu hasn't yet realized that backtrack exists
<Pinkamena_D> is their a way to rescan or something you have to tell ubuntu manually
<hipitihop> escott, sure, but it should still just attach it, the fact the guest os may not know what to do with it unless it has driver is a separate issue
<hipitihop> escott, many other report similar issue and some point at the udev rules, but since other things attach fine, I'm doubting that is a problem
<escott> hipitihop, its not something i know much about
<hipitihop> escott, there is also this and I wonder if simular issue is plaguing me https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=783714
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 783714 in libmtp "/lib/udev/mtp-probe prevents VirtualBox from accessing an USB scanner" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<Pinkamena_D> hi, me yet again. Thanks, that did the trick. Could you tell me what that first command was again so i remember it?
<Pinkamena_D> with the dev/sda
<escott> Pinkamena_D, when you installed backtrack it put its grub on the mbr so it was booting off of /boot under the backtrack /. grub-install set the mbr to ubuntu's grub so you were booting off of /boot under ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> so first install to set the "Default" os, then update
<machicola> which commands would i need to issue in order to attempt to ping the machines on my local network?
<escott> Pinkamena_D, if you are the kind of person who likes to experiment with lots of different distros you might consider something like kvm
<machicola> i.e. find out my local network ip address , send out pings
<escott> machicola, ifconfig to figure out your ip address
<Pinkamena_D> i will look into it
<hipitihop> escott, I'm suspecting something like the kernel detecting the device and grabing it via mpt-probe or the like, but I don't know how to see if that is the case or how to stop mtp-probe
<machicola> escott, ok... when i do that is it Bcast:'this_ip_here' I'm pinging exactly?
<machicola> i think it is the broadcast adress i need to ping but wasn't exactly sure about how to do that, i know theres a mask too
<Pinkamena_D> what were you trying to ping exactly?
<escott> machicola, the broadcast address ends in 255s, but i think you have to be root to do broadcast pings, and i dont think clients are required to respond
<machicola> all of the machines on my local network
<machicola> ahhh, ok
<Pinkamena_D> just run the ping command with the -b
<escott> machicola, when i ping the broadcast address i am greated with dead silence
<machicola> yeah, i've been using -b, i think its just this network.... some networks do seem to allow it though
<machicola> escott, same thing here
<Pinkamena_D> funny, i get planty of replies from mine
<Pinkamena_D> owell
<machicola> at the moment, even though there are many computers on the network
<escott> machicola, you might try http://www.unixwiz.net/tools/nbtscan.html
<machicola> cool, thanks escott
<escott> machicola, you can also try nmap or just script out a ping (Depending on how large your network is)
<escott> machicola, but nothing requires a host to respond to anything
<MK`> Need some Buick help. M¥ mode shift ke¥ appears to have become stuck on, i need to hold it doꝥn to t¥pe like this. Hoꝥ can i disable it?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> Hi, I've looked for a solution everywhere and couldn't find one...    I'm running VMWare Workstation 9.0.0 build-812388 on Ubuntu 12.04 AMD 64 bit version, everytime I go to start a virtual machine my display gliches up and is totally unusable unless I kill workstation by bring up a tty (via ctrl+alt+f1 through f6)   can anyone help me with this?
<escott> ShapeShifter499, sounds like a vmware issue
<ShapeShifter499> escott, must be I know vbox works fine
<Hatori> hello mitrokov
<MK`> someone please look at m¥ issue :(
<Hatori> mk' ???
<MK`> hatori: Need some Buick help. M¥ mode shift ke¥ appears to have become stuck on, i need to hold it doꝥn to t¥pe like this. Hoꝥ can i disable it?
<Hatori> change default keybord configuration
<MK`> that does not fix the problem: the flag is stuck on in xmodnap
<MK`> map*
<escott> MK`, change your xmodmap then
<oranabi> hey there, does amsn work with webcam on 12.04 ?
<MK`> 0-- z
<MK`> sorry. Problem now fixed.
<alex__> i use goagent to log in the Facebook,but can't   =.=    can anybody help me?
<brainysmurf> anyone out there avail for 5 mins to help me figure out setting up dovecot with brand new ca certificates
<brainysmurf> I'm using self-signed ones at the moment with no problem, but as soon as I switch the config to the new files it doesn't start and the error isn't clear what's wrong
<brainysmurf> I've checked permissions...
<MK`> escott, for future reference, I was able to fix it by plugging in a second keyboard, forcing it to reset the state. Incase anyone else comes around asking.
<alien2050> Got a question about process and input output/X-Windows... I got an application that is started and MUST be opened in a graphical window or else it fails. I manage this app through a vnc 4 server currently, and in vnc I run it in a fluxbox wm (lightweight) using bash. I would like to be able to start that program through bash from a command line only and redirect the X11 traffic to the original desktop (in this case through vnc); can I 
<alien2050> command line would be started on my desktop (normal ssh)
<systems7> is there a way to test a serial port on ubuntu server via a windows machine running putty?
<systems7> does it have to be a null modem serial cable?
<astevens> systems7: no it does not but the output will be messed up but you will see that it is sending/receiving.
<systems7> do i have to get something for ubuntu server?
<systems7> some type of terminal program
<escott> alien2050, most applications crash when you try to migrate them to another X server
<astevens> yea, something like minicom or route a shell to it but installing minicom might be easier, it is a simple terminal.
<alien2050> you mean if I try and disown the process from my desktop ?
<escott> alien2050, migration of the backing server is in the X spec, but its not well supported by almost all applications. you are likely to SEGV if you try to redirect away from the X server backing your VNC server
<Cowok> awa
<alien2050> hmmm I see... but how would I test it ?
<escott> alien2050, see "xmove"
<veryhappy> hi guys, i'm really sorry i don't see a vdr channel on here and the guys in #debian already seem to sleep, well vdr is also working on ubuntu so it's anyhow also related to ubuntu :D come on please i have a problem while i try to start vdr it always says cannot access /var/lib/video.00 although it works when i say vdr -v /srv/vdr
<alien2050> escott: cool! thx
<alien2050> I'll have a look
<escott> alien2050, although xmove works the same way as vnc
<escott> alien2050, maybe less overhead since it doesnt have to translate X11->vnc->x11
<escott> alien2050, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xmove
<alien2050> not only that, this app is running on hundreds of servers so... that's why I would like an easy way to restart parts of the cluster this way
<alien2050> logging to vnc one by one is long and boring
<mufasa> linux kernel is written in C correct?
<veryhappy> mufasa: yes.
<alien2050> there's also many other solutions on the wiki article, thx escott, this should give me a basis for figuring out the best approach (if at all possible)
<veryhappy> i'm sorry i have to go
<veryhappy> bye
<mufasa> Anyone know where I could download a linux kernel that is pure source so I can tinker for fun?
<somsip> mufasa: apt-get linux-source
<somsip> mufasa: apt-get install linux-source
<mufasa> ty
<mufasa> I am hoping to tinker with the kernel and develop my own. this would be the best way to do this? then incorporate the kernel into a custom made or another pre-existing linux distribution? I imagine Gentoo would be the easiest to add my kernel into it
<L3top> mufasa: to ask the question indicates that the goal is a bit outside of reach. Good luck though. btw other distros are outside of the realm of ubuntu support.
<escott> mufasa, you have the ubuntu config in /boot so start with that
<mufasa> I asked the question knowing that the goal is out of reach currently. If I am not asking the question, then I am not learning, or starting the process of learning. I am wanting to learn this for fun.
<mufasa> All I have done with my programming experience to date is writing programs and applications. I want to get in to the kernel now and begin to fully understand.
<L3top> That doesn't make it a supported question.
<L3top> Try /join ##linux
<mufasa> ok. Thank you for your help thus far.
<shockingbehavur_> hello
<ekcetera> hey can someone help?
<ramprasadgk> he all
<ramprasadgk> i have this command sudo update-grub
<ramprasadgk> where can i find the source code of this
<Jagst3r15> for dropbox in the USC what does this is a transitional dummy package mean
<ekcetera> my mouse wont move while i am typing after i turned off the setting to do so
<shockingbehavur_> what is the infobot command?
<escott> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ramprasadgk> i have this command sudo update-grub  where can i find the source code of
<escott> ramprasadgk, it runs scripts in /etc/grub.d
<ramprasadgk> what scripts
<ramprasadgk> i mean which is he program name
<ramprasadgk> it screwed up something i want to correct
<ekcetera> My mouse won't move while I'm typing or holding down a key even after i turned off the setting that did this for me.
<shockingbehavur_> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<shockingbehavur_> msg !ubotu
<shockingbehavur_> !ubotu
<shockingbehavur_> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ekcetera> can someone please help i have no idea what to do
<ramprasadgk> ok tks
<cortexA9> do you like ubuntu server ?
<cortexA9> what can i do with ubuntu server ?
<wildintellect> did a fresh install of 12.04.1 desktop -having a lot of issues where some apps are being held because of libs being an unexpected newer version (apt/synaptic)
<wildintellect> cortexA9, the usual stuff any linux server can do
<cortexA9> yes i tried it :-) it's awesome
<wildintellect> in particular I'm trying to install wine but the newer packages  (mostly .1) are not = to the i386 versions so it won't install
<ekcetera> Can someone please help, my mouse freezes while i am typing and i turned off that setting but it's still doing it
<cortexA9> how to see if anyone hack my system ?
<cortexA9> how to see if anyone hack my system ?
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9:install snort and nmap
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9:nmap your own ubuntu system to see what services could be exploited
<cortexA9> ok thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9:what ubuntu version are you on?
<cortexA9> 12.04.1
<cortexA9> server
<lotuspsychje> !security | cortexA9
<ubottu> cortexA9: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> cortexA9:read up the server security, many interesting packages on there
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Guest97718> hello world.....xoxox
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<recaptchacapcha> SDDDDDDDDDDDDDD=============================================================================================
<FloodBot1> recaptchacapcha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildintellect> in case anyone else is having nightmares with wine or other 32 bit, I think I found my answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12246372&postcount=7
<jeneric_> trying out Konversation for the first time. What do you use?
<vinoth> Hi :)
<vinoth> Gud morning
<dak0> Hello, is there gaming channel on freenode?
<worm> dak0: Try /list #<Game name>
<vinoth> hacker
<devslash> is ubuntu server 12.10 stable
<dak0> worm: Mhmm, but I looking for *General* gaming channel.
<vinoth> Any h@ckers here???????
<dak0> vinoth: Yea I am hacker.
<malkauns> in 12.04 is it possible to remove the the top panel on the secondary display?
 * Dreadtower is away: Possibly not at the keyboard right now
<Eriq> malkauns: yes
<Tryy3> is there any command that can free up useless stuff on your hard drive?
<malkauns> Eriq, how?
<Eriq> Tryy3: Depends what u think is useless
<Eriq> malkauns: try set the other screen as primary.
<malkauns> did that, doesnt work
<Eriq> malkauns: I think you can move the little box in screensettings
<Eriq> So try to change side with em.
<Tryy3> Erealz i dont know, my 30gb just went out and i dont got access to the server computer atm so i cant use any gui based program to get more memory from my hdd so my best chance is to delete some useless stuff
<wifioregon> Is there anyway to sort current installed packages by how much size they take up? I'm trying to clean up space. Was using bleachbit but having lots of bugs. Is there a good alternative to bleachbit?
<wmorri> Hi I am wondering how to change the directory that vsftp logs me into?
<Tryy3> Eriq i dont know, my 30gb just went out and i dont got access to the server computer atm so i cant use any gui based program to get more memory from my hdd so my best chance is to delete some useless stuff (sorry i highlighted wrong person :D)
<wmorri> Hi I am wondering how to change the directory that vsftp logs me into?
<Cantide> after updating 12.04 the other day, my USB devices no longer work upon booting unless i unplug them and plug them back in
<wifioregon> wmorri:  check /home/ftp
<Cantide> has anyone else had this problem?
<wmorri> thank you
<wifioregon> wmorri:  thats the default directory
<wifioregon> wmorri:  so use:  cd /home/ftp
<wmorri> it says that it doesn't exist
<wmorri> I need to have my ftp open to /var/www folder
<wifioregon> wmorri:  check /home/{your_user_name)
<wifioregon> wmorri:  oh well then you need to change the settigns
<wifioregon> wmorri:  check /home/{your_user_name)/ftp
<wifioregon> or
<wifioregon> wmorri:  check /home/{your_user_name)/.vftp
<wifioregon> oops I meant...
<wifioregon> wmorri:  check /home/{your_user_name)/.vsftp
<Eriq> Tryy3: Ah ok ;/
<wmorri> hmm it is still telling me the directory doesn't exist
<wifioregon> wmorri:  well you could do a search for the files that are in that folder and then find it that way
<wmorri> wifioregon: that is what i guess I will have to do.
<wifioregon> wmorri:  but if you want to change the default directory, I'd look into "configuring vsftp ubunbu"
<wifioregon> why use vsftp though?
<wmorri> wifioregon: I will look that up. Thanks
<wifioregon> when you could use Open-ssh and then use Sftp or scp
<wifioregon> which is FTP but encrypted
<wifioregon> waaay more secure
<wmorri> wifioregon: i guess i just don't know enough about scp so i will have to learn
<mick_> does anyone have some experience with ubuntu studio?
<wifioregon> wmorri:  Its just as easy to use as FTP but WAY better
<wifioregon> wmorri:  FTP is quiet insecure. Its unencrypted
<wmorri> wifioregon, I guess that  i will look that up and do some learning on it.
<Cantide> scp is quite easy - i had never used it, googled it and was able to achieve what i wanted to in a few minutes
<wifioregon> wmorri:  I would. Have you checked our http://www.ubuntuguides.org?
<wifioregon> Ubuntu Guides has guides for just about everything. Really well done and easy to use
<wifioregon> it has a whole networking section even
<wifioregon> wmorri:  and it has the proper commands on how to setup serveres
<wmorri> I will have a look at it right now. Thanks you very much wifioregon.
<codefyre> wifioregon: i think its ubuntuguide.org not guides
<lie> 啦拉拉阿里立
<Guest79704> 虾米
<shockingbehavur> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tapas> somewhere along the updates in the last two weeks there must have been one that causes my keyboard to get "semi-stuck"
<tapas> once i press a key on the keyboard, mouse AND keyboard lock up..
<tapas> some keyboard events get lost, and after 3 or 4 seconds the remaining keyboard events are delivered and the mouse gets unstuck
<tapas> this happens after ca. 1 day of use now regularly
<tapas> only a reboot fixes it..
<tapas> no errors show up in dmesg
<tapas> no errors are shown in /proc/interrupts..
<sgxxyx> I use ubuntu 12.04 and I want to use root to login in .what should I do?
<tapas> i'm completely lost..
<tapas> sgxxyx: edit /etc/passwd
<tapas> sgxxyx: and enable the root user
<sgxxyx> tapas: Thankyou .
<hipitihop> I have created a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d , DRIVERS=="usbhid", ATTRS{idVendor}=="15b7", OPTIONS=="ignore_device" but when I unplug and replug, usb-devices still shows it
<xangua> !noroot | tapas
<ubottu> tapas: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sgxxyx> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rkhshm> I'm trying to compile a kernel module and here is my Makefile and i get that following error.. What could be the reason? http://pastie.org/4926226
<tapas> rkhshm: a file is missing
<tapas> rkhshm: you are probably using the wrong kernel headers
<rkhshm> tapas: linkage.h ? I have that under /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build/include has linkage.h
<rkhshm> tapas: also I'm using http://www.faqs.org/docs/kernel/x204.html as a reference to learn and i'm following that
<tapas> rkhshm: but not asm/linkage.h
<rkhshm> could that be very old.
<rkhshm> right.. there is no asm/linkage.h
<rkhshm> does that mean i need to modify the path?
<tapas> rkhshm: oh i don't know how to do it correctly. you just asked, what went wrong ;D
<rkhshm> tapas: ha ha.. i understand that a file is missing.
<rkhshm> i wanted the solution ;-)
<tapas> rkhshm: but i guess.. try a find /lib/modules/ -iname "linkage.h"
<tapas> to see where it lurks..
<auronandace> rkhshm: you ought to update your kernel to the latest in the repo: 3.2.0-31
<hipitihop> Can someone help me with getting udev to ignore my device. I have created a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d , DRIVERS=="usbhid", ATTRS{idVendor}=="15b7", OPTIONS=="ignore_device" but when I unplug and replug, usb-devices still shows it. See detail device listings here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265111/
<rkhshm> this is interesting..
<rkhshm> i find linkage in asm-generic/ dir but find is unable to show it.
<tapas> rkhshm: btw:
<tapas> i think you might need a complete kernel source to build some modules
<tapas> i mean the complete kernel source tree.
<tapas> IIRC
<bonno> what is wrong with a procces called tumblerd in xubuntu 12.04  whenever i mount a volume it consumes (most of the times after the drive has been mounted) a lot amount of CPU (80 %)
<rkhshm> nothing like that is mentioned in the URL i pasted
 * hipitihop popping out to shops and hopes someone has an answer when he returns
<rkhshm> and i would only need the headers for the version i'm building against.. AFAIK and have read
<bonno> any help?
<tapas> rkhshm: hmmm...
<rkhshm> asm-generic/linkage is under /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build/include so -isystem /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build/include should work
<tapas> rkhshm: interesting: /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-29/arch/x86/include/asm/linkage.h
<tapas> these are architecture specific linkage.h files..
<rkhshm> yea-isystem /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build/includeh
<rkhshm> yeah
<rkhshm> that is what i wans about to say
<rkhshm> i think i need to modify the path
<tapas> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9492559/module-compiling-asm-linkage-h-file-not-found
<tapas> rkhshm: and this: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/kbuild/modules.txt
<rkhshm> tapas: that what i saw for help
<rkhshm> ;)
<tapas> rkhshm: interesting
<tapas> rkhshm: i just tried following the steps:
<tapas> rkhshm: http://pastesite.com/45258
<tapas> rkhshm: remove the /include from this line:
<tapas> INCLUDE  :=  -isystem /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build/include
<rkhshm> that is interesting indeed
<tapas> http://pastesite.com/45259
<tapas> this is the makefile i copied verbatim..
<rkhshm> hmm.. let me try
<tapas> i wonder what the warning is about.. probably because hello.c i 0 bytes size here ;D
<tapas> i just touched it..
<rkhshm> tapas: hmm
<tapas> rkhshm: yep, if i put some content into it, it compiles without warning
<rkhshm> hmm..
<tapas> rkhshm: hmmm, hmm :D
<tapas> does it work for you with the verbatim copied Makefile?
<tapas> rkhshm: or rather asked differently: why does your makefile differ from the one posted at the link you posted?
<tapas> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<rkhshm> what
<rkhshm> no way
<tapas> the makefile you posted here:
<tapas> http://pastie.org/4926226
<tapas> is different from the one in the link above
<tapas> rkhshm: erm, actually, i'm stupid..
<tapas> that link is the result of me googling "how to build a kernel module"
<tapas> :D
<tapas> rkhshm: anyways, following this link worked here.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html so maybe go from there
<rkhshm> that is not working for me
<rkhshm> :(
<rkhshm> hang on one moment
<tapas> rkhshm: please show the makefile and the output again..
<rkhshm> one se
<rkhshm> sec
<dak0> Hello, how can I add/remove applications in Ubuntu like in Windows?
<tapas> dak0: you can't
<tapas> dak0: you can add and remove them. but not like in windows..
<dak0> So I can't uninstall applications I don't want anymore ?
<auronandace> !software | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<tapas> dak0: you can, but it works differently than in windows
<dak0> Ok thnaks
<dak0> Where can I find linux gaming community?
<tapas> dak0: check quakelive, xonotic/nexuiz, warsow, etc..projects..
<rkhshm> tapas: http://pastie.org/4926371
<dak0> Actually Ubuntu because other versions of linux are unknown for me
<tapas> dak0: most of these projects have forums and or IRC channels
<auronandace> !games | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<tapas> rkhshm: that makefile still looks different from http://pastesite.com/45259
<tapas> rkhshm: why don't you try to copy the makefile verbatim?
<dak0> Thanks
<tapas> and see if it works, before trying to change it?
<rkhshm> tapas: no no.. i follwed this link to write the Makefile that's why is different http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<tapas> rkhshm: yeah, that link has a makefile in it.. [after "Append the following text"]
<tapas> that's the one i used and it works for me
<rkhshm> file /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build
<rkhshm> /lib/modules/3.2.0-26-generic/build: symbolic link to `/usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic'
<rkhshm> that looks interesting
<rkhshm> wondering if its the same at your end?
<rkhshm> tapas: http://pastie.org/4926379 also that error ??
<mao> How can i get a exit code of a command in if test statement
<bekks> Like always: $?
<elche> https://pastee.org/sbrde
<sgdiaperboy> what is this channel?
<sgdiaperboy> anyone here stay in singapore?
<elche> gay sex
<MonkeyDust> sgdiaperboy  ubuntu support
<sgdiaperboy> huh?
<sgdiaperboy> what does ubuntu stay for?
<sgdiaperboy> stand for
<ubuntunoob> Can anyone try to help me with a question
<bekks> sgdiaperboy: It is a linux distribution, an operating system.
<MonkeyDust> sgdiaperboy  how did you get here?
<WHOisAmanda> what's up noob
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Please just ask your question.
<bazhang> WHOisAmanda, thats never welcome here
<mao> bekks: That is a way。but if i want to test a command's exit code if one statement,just like if ...;then...
<WHOisAmanda> that's the name
<ubuntunoob> If I install beta would I have to reinstall on release date or just up date
<bazhang> WHOisAmanda, no it's not. use tab complete for the actual nickname
<bazhang> !tab | WHOisAmanda
<ubottu> WHOisAmanda: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bekks> mao: command; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; then ...; else ....; fi
<WHOisAmanda> never knew that but i du now thanks
<rkhshm> tapas: i've done exactly like what is given in the URL you pasted..
<rkhshm> hmm
<ubuntunoob> So guess no one knows?
<bekks> ubuntunoob: You dont have to reinstall, you can just update.
<tapas> rkhshm: really? show your current makefile :D
<ubuntunoob> Thanks
<rkhshm> ok
<bazhang> !final | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<IdleOne> ubuntunoob: 12.10 questions and support in #ubuntu+1 but no you won't have to reinstall after release
<rkhshm> tapas: http://pastie.org/4926401
<ubuntunoob> Thanks for the great info
<tapas> rkhshm: that still looks different from this: http://pastesite.com/45259
<ubuntunoob> I just didn't want to get comfy with it and have to reinstall
<dak0> dak0 !gaming
<rkhshm> tapas: please dwd this http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/hello-linux-module.zip
<dak0> !gaming
<bekks> ubuntunoob: You dont have to.
<dak0> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<tapas> rkhshm: yeah, i didn't download the zip..
<tapas> rkhshm: just try the makefile i pasted..
<rkhshm> tapas: the Makefile is exactly as in the zip file
<tapas> it works here..
<rkhshm> i tried that also
<ubuntunoob> Yea I know now thanks
<rkhshm> its not working here
<rkhshm> :)
<tapas> show the error with that makefile, please..
<rkhshm> tapas: http://pastie.org/4926401
<rkhshm> thats exactly what you pasted
<rkhshm> tapas: found the solution
<rkhshm> you will not believe it
<tapas> rkhshm: :D
<tapas> tell
<tapas> rkhshm: wrong kernel headers?
<rkhshm> tapas: sometimes its best to not be very descriptive with the location where files are stored.. STUPID STUPID
<rkhshm> tapas: no no no..
<tapas> whitespace
<tapas> in the directory name?
<rkhshm> tapas: the scripts were in "Linux kernel devs"/scripts/  ; I moved it to linuxKern/scripts/ and it worked
<rkhshm> tapas: yeah dir name
<rkhshm> bloody hell
<mao> bekks: it works, but seems to be a little verbiage. Fine, it works well :)
<tapas> rkhshm: i guess quoting the directory name might work, too
<tapas> i.e. instead of
<tapas>         $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS=$(PWD) modules
<tapas> this:
<tapas>         $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) SUBDIRS="$(PWD)" modules
<rkhshm> tapas: there is no /var/log/messages at all
<rkhshm> how's that?
<tapas> rkhshm: did you modprobe the module?
<rkhshm> yeah
<tapas> rkhshm: i tried with: fps@olive:~$ sudo insmod hello.ko
<tapas> rkhshm: and lo and behold:
<tapas> [ 4542.399373] init_module() called
<tapas> in dmesg
<rkhshm> i did the same.. lsmod |grep hello gives me info
<rkhshm> got it
<rkhshm> but dmesg does take the input from /var/log/message right?
<tapas> rkhshm: nope..
<rkhshm> hmm..
<tapas> from the manpage:
<tapas>        dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer
<tapas> /var/log/messages is filled by some logging daemon..
<tapas> i don't even have that file on my system..
<rkhshm> ok thanks for your help
<tapas> rkhshm: you're welcome. it was informative for me, too :D
<rkhshm> tapas:  that was nice then
<gordonjcp> in the file browser if I've got my camera phone connected, there are two bars at the top of the file window saying "The medium contains digital photos" and "These files are on a digital audio player"
<gordonjcp> is there a way to remove those bars?  I don't want to use shotwell or rhythmbox, ever
<gordonjcp> I do want the space back in my window though
<tapas> gordonjcp: ugh, using gnome? ;D
<gordonjcp> Unity
<tapas> isn't unity based on the idea, that you can't configure anything?
<gordonjcp> not really, no
<gordonjcp> there ought to be a way to hide those though
<tapas> sorry, i shut up now.. but i have given up on gnome shell and unity a while ago..
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> I tried KDE but there *really* is no way to configure anything
<gordonjcp> everything you do in KDE appears to be accompanied by earsplittingly loud bongs and tweets, with no obvious way to shut it up
<tapas> gordonjcp: aah :D
<tapas> gordonjcp: that's a simple one..
<gordonjcp> tapas: and have you seen the KDE control panel?  How are you supposed to do anything with that?
<Mechdave> gordonjcp, have you tried looking in the gconf-editor?
<gordonjcp> Mechdave: yeah, it's just as bad as the KDE control panel
<tapas> system settings -> notifications -> player settings -> "no audio output"
<tapas> i wonder why anyone in the world would want his system to go bleep on every mouse vclick
<tapas> still every OS in the world ships with these on by default..
<tapas> gordonjcp: i agree though, that the kde system settings are a mess, too
<tapas> gordonjcp: too bad gnome 2 was replaced by these other abominations ;D
<tapas> gordonjcp: it was bearable..
<gordonjcp> I prefer Unity to Gnome 2
<gordonjcp> although I'd prefer if they didn't do the stupid menus along the top thingh
<gordonjcp> that's the biggest misfeature stolen from Mac OS
<tapas> gordonjcp: i think you can turn that off..
<gordonjcp> yeah, I've got it turned off
<gordonjcp> it's a bloody stupid idea on the Mac, and it's a bloody stupid idea in Linux
<tapas> it's horrible though..
<tapas> also the one thing that annoys me the most on the mac..
<tapas> :D
<gordonjcp> it's an utterly retarded hangover from when the Mac could only run single apps
<tapas> it makes focus follows mouse impossible..
<m000gle> gordonjcp & tapas ... I think the best thing about a feature like that is the ability to easily, and by default, be able to turn it on/off
<tapas> [for the simple reason that you might cross another window on your way from the window to the menu bar]
<m000gle> Sadly, its the one Unity feature I miss using my customized Gnome-Shell DE
<tapas> m000gle: yeah, on mac one cannot turn it off...  so one up for unity
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu support topic
<tapas> one thing that annoys me, too, though, is the OT nazis in otherwise non-busy channels.. ;D
<m000gle> tapas: Agreed, now if only Shell could get the option to use it, we would all be happy hahaha :)
<m000gle> <lotuspsychje> Ok, will do
<lotuspsychje> tapas:if everyone would discuss stuff in here..
<gordonjcp> lotuspsychje: in here it's currently quiet
<gordonjcp> and we are at least tangentially discussing Ubuntu and its support
<lotuspsychje> gordonjcp:still it remains an ubuntu support channel
<gordonjcp> yup
<gordonjcp> which is what we're discussing
<tapas> i reserve the right to rely on my own judgement when OT chatter is OK or not.. (with 20 years of IRC experience i think that's ok)
<gordonjcp> tapas: indeed
<gordonjcp> tapas: I don't have as much IRC experience as you
<gordonjcp> possibly only maybe 18 years
<tapas> gordonjcp: :D
<gordonjcp> I've been using IRC as long as I've been using Linux, pretty near
<tapas> gordonjcp: yeah, i discovered linux by going to a CCC in hamburg 20 years ago. and my first experience with unix was sitting in  front of a terminal with an IRC client..
<tapas> next to my buddy.. we joined a channel and annoyed everyone..
<gordonjcp> tapas: my first experience of Unix was on some horking great Sun box at uni, in the early 90s
<m000gle> lotuspsychje: Is there an official Ubuntu Chat channel, or something similar, for regular discussion?  Like, Ubuntu related, but not support per se.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | m000gle
<gordonjcp> m000gle: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> m000gle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<m000gle> Cool, Thanks!
<gordonjcp> m000gle: where I suggest tapas and I take ourselves off to, so we don't get accused of being deliberately disruptive ;-)
<gordonjcp> tapas: until I got my own 386 that would run Linux I spent a lot of time poking about on a purloined account on a SCO box at Aberdeen Uni
<brady> ive noticed that every time i restart, my volume resets to around 75%
<brady> is there some way i can not have this happen?
<ubuntunoob> Anyone install Ubuntu 12.10 on gtx 480
<lotuspsychje> brady: maybe this can help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1969935
<ubuntunoob> I'm having white screen
<lotuspsychje> !details | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntunoob> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntunoob> But after I boot it to install I get a white screen
<glebihan> !quantal | ubuntunoob
<ubottu> ubuntunoob: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<brady> i appreciate the help, but the link provided was not a match to what im experiencing
<lotuspsychje> brady:not sure mate sorry
<brady> its not that i cant hear audio at 75 percent, its that it seems to frequently reset back to around that amount
<brady>  im always going into the volume control, raising it up, only to have it reset back at some point
<brady> so, cronic low volume
<ubuntunoob> I made it alive
<ubuntunoob> So can I turn off amazon
<WarOfTheNerd> ubuntunoob, what version of Ubuntu?
<ubuntunoob> 12.10 beta 2
<WarOfTheNerd> You'll have to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chiko> does mono work on ubuntu with linq support?
<linux_fans> I am studying the  src of coreutils,so i want to build the src alone such as mkdir.c.But I failed,Does anyone know the cmd which builds the mkdir.c?
<mathfreak> hmm... has anyone tried the CAD software on Linux?
<worm> CAD? GIMP+Scribus=CAD...
<WarOfTheNerd> No
<WarOfTheNerd> DraftSight
<WarOfTheNerd> mathfreak, http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/ <-- there's a solution, it's free for individuals
<mathfreak> cool, I'll check it out.
<Hatori> helo arif
<gsned> Hi anyone able to help me with my network configuration?  I'm banging my head off a brick wall here
<gordonjcp> !help | gsned
<ubottu> gsned: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hatori> gsned, describe the problem detaily
<[x]> https://www.facebook.com/
<aaa111> hey guys.. i am trying to fix a messed up laptop..it was not booting due to a bad disk and asked to do fsck manually.Once i ran fsck manually..i was prompted to delete many files..now many packages are broken due to missing files.Is there a way to reinstall those packages and get those files back?
<jdghkhf> hey guys when i want to copy a file i click on copy but paste is not available
<jdghkhf> why?
<MonkeyDust> jdghkhf  try ctrl p
<aaa111> jdghkhf: you may be trying to paste on a readonly folder..can u try pasting on some other folder?
<MonkeyDust> v, not p
<jdghkhf> ohh
<Chiko> when installing a package with unmet dependecies is there a way to have it automatically retrieve the required packages or do i have to do it manually?
<jdghkhf> now it worked
<jdghkhf> thanks guys
<LeMike1> hi there. I search for an behaviour but only get exception-threads shown in google. -- In the terminal I like to have tab shown all options on first press and iterating over them with each following press. whats might be an apt for that?
<gsned> ok thanks.. here's the deal.  Moved house no internet now for 2 months until ISP dig up cable in road.  Neighbour kindly gave network key to her wifi only thing is signal too weak.  Anyways I have a laptop set up on windowsill - managed to set up internet connection sharing on it which then feeds the internet connected into a router in my house that "boosts" it to rest of building.  So… when clients connect via wifi they are assigned IP addresses in the forma
<gsned> t 10.42.0.XX with the default route as 10.42.0.1  I have just wiped my "server" which all my clients connect to in my house that streams movies etc to the HTPC's and holds things like samba shares etc.  I want to continue to use my old ip rage and use that server as the DHCP server with ip's formatted in the 192.168.1.X and the server address being 192.168.1.1.  Haven't even managed to set up a static IP on the server as 192.168.1.1.  Clueless.  THink it might
<gsned> be something to do with setting a static route? not sure
<FloodBot1> gsned: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aaa111> LeMike1: cycling options is default in zsh shell i think..not sure how to do it in ubuntu terminal..can u google for cycling tab options in bash?
<Patel> what is the suitable Virtualization for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Patel: virtualbox
<Patel> i would like to install on my ubuntu
<WarOfTheNerd> Patel, Ubuntu as a host?  VMWare
<Patel> yes
<WarOfTheNerd> VirtualBox taints the kernel, VMWare does not
<Patel> so what is preferable for me ? vbox or VMware
<tapas> WarOfTheNerd: isn't virtualbox open source?
<tapas> is the license incompatible?
<WarOfTheNerd> tapas, it is but it's TAINTED_CRAP flaged
<buc> hola
<WarOfTheNerd> tapas, the Linux kernel developers on LKML flagged it as being crap and now it taints the kernel
<tapas> WarOfTheNerd: ah ok..
<Patel> so what is preferable for me ? vbox or VMware
<WarOfTheNerd> Patel, VMWare Player ideally
<Hatori> virtualbox
<WarOfTheNerd> Patel, it's free of charge, supports 3D and doesn't taint the kernel, unlike VirtualBox
<tapas> how can vmware not taint the kernel? it's closed source, no? and it uses kernel modules, too?
<WarOfTheNerd> tapas, the kernel module is open source
<buc> porke tengo problemas con una alfa con ubuntu , alguien me puede decir ¿?
<tapas> WarOfTheNerd: oh ok :D
<buc> detectarla la detecta pero  njo  me deja  navegar
<Patel> ok, i'm going to install VMware player
<Patel> tnx
<[x]> how to enable universe'
<WarOfTheNerd> tapas, basically vmware-vmx runs setuid root and has a thin kernel module which is open source; so it doesn't taint.  Surprising eh? :P
<tapas> WarOfTheNerd: indeed
<buc> sorry
<WarOfTheNerd> tapas, I can't wait for KVM to have full 3D and decent USB support... then VMWare can go in the bin ^.^
<LeMike1> aaa111: tab in ubuntu terminal is only cycling OR enlist what's possible. not both :/  so I stay with listing the possibilities or using zsh
<[x]> ultim00se
<aaa111> LeMike1: do u use terminal daily? zsh has many other features too..u will find it useful
<Hatori> aa
<bekks> WarOfTheNerd: KVM actually already has it. :P
<Hatori> Aaa111, what best features of zsh compared other terminal?
<WarOfTheNerd> bekks, when it does it for gaming in Windows, KVM will be my hero :D
<LeMike1> yee, often. got to figure out how to put my bash_aliases in there then I will test it ;) thanks aaa111
<ArcaneWater> Hello, i just wanted to install ubuntu and recived Failed to read sector 0x5xxxxx on cd0 after i press install this happense. DVD is new which i burned 12.10 version, and i checked md5sum.
<ArcaneWater> Anything else what could be wrong?
<bekks> WarOfTheNerd: It does. KVM supports the passthrough of PCI/PCIe devices. So you can pass through your graphics adapter and your USB controller to a vm.
<WarOfTheNerd> bekks, does it need anything special in terms of processor/mobo support?
<aaa111> LeMike1: look for other peoples zshrc configuration..will have many useful things..most of ur bash aliases will work...
<LeMike1> ok
<Naynay> hello
<Hatori> hello naynay
<cfhowlett> Naynay: greetings
<Abbas|> guys, can someone please team viewer into my ubuntu and install squid reverse proxy for me? :(
<Abbas|> <-- window nab here
<Naynay> I just noticed that if I hit the ubuntu button for the application selection, then shut the lid on my latop, then came back later and opened it,... the user login window gets hidden behind the still-present application selection pane
<Hatori> abbas|, a lot of people here can do it ... But i think'better you should do it by yourself...it was a great learning
<Abbas|> Hatori can i roll back to pre-installation state?
<Abbas|> incase i mess up the squid settings
<Abbas|> and i dont want to uninstall ubuntu to try again
<ArcaneWater> Hello, i just wanted to install ubuntu and recived Failed to read sector 0x5xxxxx on cd0 after i press install this happense. DVD is new which i burned 12.10 version, and i checked md5sum...What could be wrong?
<buc> I have problems with an alpha, someone can tell me the ubuntu porke detected but will not let me navigate
<gordonjcp> ArcaneWater: failed to burn properly?
<gordonjcp> ArcaneWater: use a USB stick
<Hatori> abbas|, yes, you can purge your squid completely includes your config ... But, i notice, maybe better you ,make a note what are you have been doing
<ArcaneWater> gordonjcp i tryed USB stick, with 12.10 but when it come to i should choose installed them by side (Dual boot-already windows on it) it just says thath there was no OS Detected...and it only give me to format it and few other options
<Abbas|> hatori, do i need to trigger some 'state' store, bfore i start instaling squid?
<gordonjcp> ArcaneWater: there is no functional difference between booting from USB and booting from optical media, it's just that USB is much more reliable
<buc> I use ubuntu 11.10 and alpha is a AWUS036H
<gordonjcp> ArcaneWater: also, since it's 12.10, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ArcaneWater> gordonjcp is there anything else to make boot usb or is only possible with Lili?
<Hatori> abbas|, commonly not needed
<Abbas|> ok cool
<Abbas|> Hatori im confused between so many tutoralis?
<Abbas|> do i need to make ssl certs
<Abbas|> to be able to allow port 443 transmission from my tv -> laptop (squid) -> vpn
<Abbas|> i tried with tiny proxy etc but my tv seems to detect
<Hatori> abbas|, focus on one tutor..and try it on trial server before placing it on productions...
<Abbas|> or well, sony on the other end detects
<Abbas|> when i use a proxy.
<Abbas|> hmmm
<Hatori> Abbas|, for learning purposes, ssl maybe was setup if you have deep knowledge on confug them
<Abbas|> Hatori , all i want is , my tv be able to transmist port 443 transmission via the proxy
<Abbas|> without the tv or the server on the other end detecting the proxy
<Hatori> config
<Hatori> abbas|, ssl usually needed for secure communication
<Abbas|> i dont think if tv uses ssl. i think its https
<Abbas|> on port 443
<Abbas|> thats what i saw in squid logs
<Abbas|> even https from mobile -> squid -> works
<Abbas|> https site, i..e google etc. but the tv refuses to connect via it
<Hatori> thats mean for https, http over secure channel, maybe ssl/tls
<Abbas|> oh
<Abbas|> so i DO need ssl then?
<Abbas|> but i heard, proxies modify the packets going via ssl, which means
<Abbas|> man in middle. that is eaisly detectable on server end
<Hatori> abbas|, i think you need setup on
<Abbas|> can my proxy simple pass over ssl packets, while being invisible?
<Abbas|> i know that it was possible on ccproxy on windows 7. but ccproxy fails to work now
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, if a proxy intercepts SSL and tries to decrypt it, the user will know
<WarOfTheNerd> as the cert won't match the site
<Abbas|> WarOfTheNerd , yeah thats why i want it to be invisilbe
<Abbas|> and just pass on packets, without interfereing
<[x]> WarOfTheNerd: You will have to enable component called 'universe' ? how to enable ?
<Hatori> but, we know, proxy over ssl was hard to configure
<WarOfTheNerd> Abbas|, proxies do that normally
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], it's now enabled by default
<[x]> no
<[x]> WarOfTheNerd: The program 'finger@' can be found in the following packages:
<[x]>  * ucspi-tcp (You will have to enable component called 'universe')
<[x]>  * ucspi-tcp-ipv6 (You will have to enable component called 'universe')
<[x]> Tryy3: apt-get install <selected package>
<[x]> ?
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], but universe is normally enabled by default
<yoojin-is-lonely> In a sentence, I am looking for somebody knowledgable in web servers to help me think through the software I would need to put together a simple, nondescript personal webpage blog/journal. Just for a few close people to keep dibs on me when im unable to express myself socially.
<[x]> ok WarOfTheNerd  thanks
<WarOfTheNerd> yoojin-is-lonely, apache, php, mysql and a copy of wordpress
<gordonjcp> yoojin-is-lonely: is there a good reason why you don't want to use one of the many free-as-in-beer blog sites out there?
<Hatori> yoojin-is-lonely, are you want a people to be paid?
<WarOfTheNerd> yoojin-is-lonely, or you can use Blogger, which is hosted by Google and is free
<buc> hello ¿?
<gordonjcp> yoojin-is-lonely: as WarOfTheNerd says, if you are doing this because you want to learn *how* to do it, get Wordpress going
<Hatori> hello buc
<gordonjcp> yoojin-is-lonely: if you're doing it because you want a quick and easy blog, join Blogger
<buc> hator can you help me ?¿?
<buc> hatori *
<Hatori> buc, i don't know, what is your problem?
<gordonjcp> !help | buc
<ubottu> buc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<buc> <buc> I have problems with an alpha, someone can tell me the ubuntu porke detected but will not let me navigate
<buc> <buc> I use ubuntu 11.10 and alpha is a AWUS036H
<Hatori> what is alpha you mean?
<buc>  a AWUS036H
<[x]> WarOfTheNerd: how to create one more root account?
<yoojin-is-lonely> Is anyone interested in hearing the idea?
<ardchoille> AWUS036H = USB Wireless WiFi network Adapter
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], add user to sudo group
<Hatori> yooijin-is-lonely sure
<buc> yes ardchoille
<[x]> it doesnot seems to look like real root even at the end this appears "$" instead of "#"
<[x]> hatori !!!
<aaa111> guys, anyways to list packages whose files have been deleted?
<[x]> visudo
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], you use sudo to gain root privs
<Hatori> [x], what you say?
<WarOfTheNerd> [x], after you've added a user to sudo group, it can use sudo to get root privileges
<[x]> ok WarOfTheNerd
<Hatori> aaa111, what you mean with has been deleted?
<aaa111> Hatori: i did a manual fsck.. some files seem to be deleted.. apt-get triggers are failing due to broken python
<fgh> Lubutu12.04 (LXDE) --- How to customize pcmanfm auto-actions when events happen?
<Hatori> aaa111, thats bad ... You should install it by hand... Manually
<aaa111> Hatori: you mean install python from source?
<fgh> autoplay with LXDE! How do customize performed actions?
<bekks> aaa111: No. Manually. By extracting all files from the .deb and copying them to where they would have been installed.
<Hatori> aaa111, no... go to your apt cache directory, and if you lucky, there are a lot .deb filese here,install it by hand with dpkg
<bekks> aaa111: Use dpkg -l to get the exact version you need, and then download the deb manually from the mirror, and install them manually.
<Hatori> bekks, if we in lucky, there are some packages needed in apt cache dir
<aaa111> bekks: Hatori: ok .. right now trying to see which file is missing ..if at all
<[x]> Hatori: is u have basic command collection with its comments
<Hatori> [x], what you mean ? I dont collect them :d thats useless
<[x]> oh
<melissublime1> hi
<melissublime1>  i have install  multiget. how can i download a mediafire rar file? i use chrome
<[x]> i often forget commands so ust copy it in notepad
<Hatori> [x], read rtfm, it should help you so mich
<[x]> rtfm ? what is that Hatori
<melissublime1> Hatori: hi again :)
<melissublime1> yes what is rtfm?
<Hatori> [x], read the fucking manual ....
<[x]> :| oh
<Hatori> Mellissublimer1, usually with multiget and pass url you want to download
<cfhowlett> [x]: Read the Fine Manual
<[x]> :S
<melissublime1> i have been read that.it wasn't really useful
<ArmyMan007> hey everyone.. I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 to a single disk of 500GB... what should be my partitions and mount point?
<melissublime1> and i have copied the url
<bekks> !layout | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<bekks> hm :(
<melissublime1> it didn't worked too
<bekks> !partition | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<[x]> brb
<Hatori> mellissubline1, i can't help you so much,sorry
<ArmyMan007> bekks -> mind giving me a helping hand and not direct me to a page?
<[x]> Hatori: you from ?
<ArmyMan007> i'm in the installation process and can't use any programs
<melissublime1> Hatori:no matter .sorry to make you angry :-[
<melissublime1> ArmyMan007: sohow you are writing in pidgin?
<fgh> autoplay with LXDE! How can I customize performed actions?
<ArmyMan007> melissublime1, got another computer
<Hatori> mellissublime1, no,no, i'm not angry...just jokes guys ...
<[x]> Hatori: ?check your private .......
<ArmyMan007> well? can anyone give a hint out here?
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: with what?
<bekks> !partition | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ArmyMan007> hey everyone.. I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 to a single disk of 500GB... what should be my partitions and mount point?
<ArmyMan007> bekks, stop sending this... it doesn't help
<Hatori> [x], i'm from south east
<ArmyMan007> gordonjcp, take a look at my post just now
<vlt> ArmyMan007: Depends heavily on your needs.
<[x]> i know
<bekks> ArmyMan007: It helps a lot. The https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes explains what you want to know, about partition schemes.
<Hatori> armyman007, commonly, / and swap was enought
<ArmyMan007> the purpose is to create an HTPC
<[x]> Hatori: japan ?
<ArmyMan007> and using Ubuntu 12.04 as the only system on that laptop
<[x]> Hatori: swap this memory for what ?
<ArmyMan007> bekks, it doesn't fit with what I want to do... it gives you several schemes, non for an ubuntu ONLY laptop
<Hatori> [x], no... Exactly, from south east asia
<bekks> ArmyMan007: First example: Basic Partitioning Scheme for a 2TB Desktop HDD -- thats fits for an Ubuntu only computer.
<Hatori> [x], if you know pagefile.sys on windows, that compparable thing
<ArmyMan007> bekks, it doesn't: it leaves me too much space for other OS's
<ArmyMan007> don't know how to wisely split everything
<bekks> ArmyMan007: It doesnt leave any space for other things than Ubuntu.
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: which post?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: How much RAM do you have?
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: oh, I see it
<ArmyMan007> 2GB bekks
<ArmyMan007> gordonjcp, got any idea?
<gordonjcp> !partition | ArmyMan007
<ubottu> ArmyMan007: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: first link in that, look for "Basic Partitioning Scheme"
<ArmyMan007> gordonjcp, T_T
<Hatori> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: obviously you don't have 2TB so scale it to suit
<bekks> ArmyMan007: Then do it like this: 512M /boot, 4GB swap, 30GB /, 10 GB /, all the rest for /data
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: if it's going to be the *only* OS on the disk, make /home as big as possible
<bekks> gordonjcp: Which is not a good idea, since personal data do not need that much space.
<gordonjcp> bekks: well, what else are you going to do with it?
<bekks> gordonjcp: Assigning it to /data
<bekks> 99% of "data" have nothing to do with personal data like settings, personal documents, etc.
<ArmyMan007> bekks, what should be the mount point for each of them, and what good is /data for?
<Hatori> thats dependable on their need
<bekks> ArmyMan007: I wrote the mountpoints...
<gordonjcp> bekks: I currently have 240GB in ~ ...
<bekks> ArmyMan007: Then do it like this: 512M /boot, 4GB swap, 30GB /, 10 GB /home, all the rest for /data
<gordonjcp> bekks: that's *without* the SAN mounted
<bekks> gordonjcp: I have less than 500M in /home.
<bekks> gordonjcp: SAN? or NAS?
<gordonjcp> bekks: we obviously work on very different things
<gordonjcp> bekks: SAN
<ArmyMan007> bekks, can we PM?
<gordonjcp> bekks: I have a 120GB NAS but it lives in my van ;-)
<bekks> ArmyMan007: We can discuss it in here :)
<ArmyMan007> so... 30GB and 10GB use as EXT4?
<sasuke> hi all can any one tell me how to search multiple process using pgrep & kill multiple process using pkill cmd
<ArmyMan007> use everything except SWAP with EXT4?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: Yes.
<ArmyMan007> and again, what is DATA useful for?
<bekks> gordonjcp: Which SAN do you habe attached?
<gordonjcp> bekks: homebrew ATAoE storage shelf
<bekks> ArmyMan007: For storing DATA, like your movies, songs, whatever.
<bekks> gordonjcp: Ah ok. I'm only dealing with FC SAN :)
<gordonjcp> bekks: I'm only running 4TB in it just now but I've got 16TB of disks ordered ;-)
<ArmyMan007> and it's all going to appear in a /data folder in the new ubuntu?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: correct
<gordonjcp> bekks: yeah, I'd love to get some FC stuff, it's getting cheap these days
<ArmyMan007> great
<ArmyMan007> thanks a bunch :D
<ArmyMan007> all are primary right?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: No.
<ArmyMan007> what would be primary and what would be logical?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: /boot is primary, swap too, / too. Then create an extended partition, and create two logical partitions for /home and for /data
<Hatori> wew
<ArmyMan007> great
<ArmyMan007> thanks a bunch :)
<ArmyMan007> gonna work on it right now
<sasuke> hi all can any one tell me how to search multiple process using pgrep & kill multiple process using pkill cmd
<soslan> Hi everyone! I can't write reviews in my language in Software Center. My reviews fall to English while my system language is Ossetic. Can anyone help me?
<[x]> JoFo:how to change  ubuntu = desired nick
<bekks> [x]: Please rephrase. Which "nick" do you want to change where?
<MonkeyDust> [x]  type /nick blah
<[x]> ok MonkeyDust
<[x]> type /nick ?
<[x]> lol
<[x]> bekks: root@bt i wanna change that root to desired nick ?
<ArmyMan007> hey bekks, for the mount point of /data, what should I select: /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local?
<ArmyMan007> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ArmyMan007> hey bekks, for the mount point of /data, what should I select: /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: manual selection, "/data".
<ArmyMan007> bekks, there is no such option, i've looked through all of the mount points
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: what options have you got?  /opt would do
<gordonjcp> anything that's not /usr, /var or /home ;-)
<gordonjcp> or /boot
<bekks> ArmyMan007: There is such an option.
<ArmyMan007> gordonjcp, /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local?
<gordonjcp> I'd go for /srv
<bekks> ArmyMan007: No. /data is NOT /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local
<ArmyMan007> bekks, nope, still nothing... should i mention that i'm installing the X64 version?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: I know there's such an option in x64 version.
<gordonjcp> it's intended for server-specific data so if you're going to bung your media files and stuff in there, it makes some sort of warped sense
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: it's just a name, it's not hugely important
<bekks> Used it a hundred time already.
<ArmyMan007> then i seem to be having a problem
<ArmyMan007> i can't see it in the mount point
<gordonjcp> bekks: I can't see it in x86-64, and I'm at that point in the install
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: it's not important, use /srv
<gordonjcp> ArmyMan007: with a bit of skill and ingenuity, you can change it later
<bekks> gordonjcp: You can assign a user defined mountpoint for every partition since... 6.04, which was the first Ubuntu I've seen.
<ArmyMan007> ok... so gordonjcp, in the meantime install it as a /srv with all the GB left on it, then change it l8er with Gparted?
<sasuke> hi all can any one tell me how to search multiple process using pgrep & kill multiple process using pkill cmd
<bekks> ArmyMan007: You dont have to use gparted to change that later on.
<ArmyMan007> bekks, so i should just write /data?
<Elvano-> I'm looking to backup my thunderbird mails but there isn't any .thunderbird file in my home directory (yes I'm showing hidden files) Has it been moved in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bekks> ArmyMan007: Yes...
<theadmin> sasuke: Why, "pgrep name" will find all the process ids that match "name"
<jrib> Elvano-: maybe ~/.config/ .  If not, use find to search for it
<ArmyMan007> bekks, T__T well... better l8er then never
<gordonjcp> bekks: I'm not even seeing an option to put in a user-defined one
<sasuke> theadmin, i didnt get you
<jrib> Elvano-: or ~/.mozilla/
<theadmin> sasuke: "pkill name" will kill all processes that match "name", that's what pgrep and pkill are *designed* for
<sasuke> theadmin, we will get process id's right
<theadmin> sasuke: Right
<gordonjcp> bekks: I must admit I'm not looking terribly hard because I'm more keen to just get the thing installed
<bekks> gordonjcp: :)
<ArmyMan007> so... to sum up: 1GB boot, 4GB swap, 30GB / (all primary), 10GB home and the rest just type "/data" in the mount point and set to go :D
<ArmyMan007> right?
<Elvano-> .mozilla is present but I didn't see anything besides firefox and addons in it =/ @ jrib
<sasuke> theadmin, pkill is only kill one process at a time. its not working if i give multiple names
<jrib> Elvano-: I'm just making guesses for you.  I don't actually have thunderbird installed
<sasuke> theadmin, i used like this pkill -9 thunderbird, xchat
<Elvano-> All help is appriciated, jrib
<theadmin> sasuke: Why are you using a comma
<theadmin> sasuke: The patterns for pgrep and pkill are extended regexes, so you use it like this: pkill -9 'thunderbird|xchat'
<ArmyMan007> well... seems to me i got it right
<ArmyMan007> better start working on it
<theadmin> sasuke: Or you could use a loop: for i in thunderbird xchat ; do pkill -9 $i ; done
<theadmin> sasuke: Whichever works better for you
<sasuke> theadmin, ok..
<sasuke> theadmin, thanks
<Elvano-> So anyone else have an idea where I can find the .thunderbird folder on my drive?
<sasuke> theadmin, one more doubt. i am using this command ( thunderbird & ; xchat & ; skype & ; ), but it didnt work. can you tell me whats wrong in this
<subz3r0> Elvano-, open a terminal: locate .thunderbird
<ardchoille> Elvano-: open a terminal and run this:  find . -name *hunderbird*
<theadmin> sasuke: What exactly are you trying to do
<subz3r0> Elvano-, should be in: /home/youruser/.thunderbird
<theadmin> ardchoille: False! That would use the shell's matching. Take that in quotes.
<theadmin> ardchoille: find . -name '*thunderbird*', that is
<subz3r0> ardchoille, locate is faster ;)
<jrib> sasuke: get rid of the ';'
<theadmin> subz3r0: Only if you have a database :P
<sasuke> theadmin, i am new to linux. for learning purpose i am practising... but unable to do this
<subz3r0> theadmin, k you got me ;)
<ardchoille> theadmin: using "False!" doesn't really encourage one to listen to you. Perhaps you should start using "I feel that.." instead?
<theadmin> subz3r0: What *do* you want to do? I can't tell from that command, it looks weird to me
<ardchoille> subz3r0: indeed
<theadmin> ardchoille: Guess I was kinda rude, you're right
<subz3r0> theadmin, me? nothing, just told him how to locate his .thunderbird directory
<theadmin> subz3r0: Oh, sorry, mistab
<sasuke> jrib, its working thanks
<Elvano-> apperently neither return anything; subz3r0, ardchoille
<ardchoille> Elvano-: when was the last time you used Thunderbird? I am using it here and have the .thunderbird dir in ~
<Elvano-> I used it last a week or 2 ago, before my system crached. I'm now using a live CD to try to backup it, archoille
<ardchoille> Elvano-: Well, for some reason the folder is no longer there. were you using it with a pop3 account? If so your emails may still be on the server
<Elvano-> but my accountsettings should be kept somewhere, no? @ ardchoille
<ardchoille> Elvano-: you're suing a live cd? Are you sure you're in the installed system home dir and not the live cd home dir?
<ardchoille> s/suing/using/
<Elvano-> I'm positiveI'm in the correct folder, ardchoille
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> it is indeed a mystery
<theadmin> Elvano-: Just to be sure, what is the output of "pwd"?
<ArcaneWater> Hello, again me^^ I finaly managed to fix usb so now i proceed with installation, and it still not detecting thath i have Windows 7 installed i runed boot repair here is log: http://pastebin.com/SgLRkRpU if anyone can help me what to do to it will detect windows so i can make dual boot.
<Elvano-> it gives my live CD's homefolder, but I've the mounted disc in my nautilus and a looking there @ theadmin
<theadmin> Elvano-: Well, if you run those commands while in the livecd's home folder they won't return anything.
<ardchoille> Elvano-: locate sometimes won't show the correct content due to the slocate database not being fully up to date. and find needs to be run in the proper path in order to find things. try running that find command again while actually being in the installed home dir
<ArcaneWater> I finaly managed to fix usb so now i proceed with installation, and it still not detecting thath i have Windows 7 installed i runed boot repair here is log: http://pastebin.com/SgLRkRpU if anyone can help me what to do to it will detect windows so i can make dual boot.
<Virunga> Hi, could you tell me how to copy all files except those ending with a ~, with cp command?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | ArcaneWater
<ubottu> ArcaneWater: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Virunga> Please.
<llutz> i'd tell find where to look instead fiddling with $PWD (find path/where/i/guess/it/is -iname 'foo*')
<ardchoille> theadmin: may I pm you when you have a moment?
<ArcaneWater> ubottu i know yes i found thath already thanks anyway :) But installation is not detecting thath Windows is already installed.
<ubottu> ArcaneWater: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<theadmin> ardchoille: Go ahead
<ArcaneWater> lol :D
<ArcaneWater> I was asking a bot xD
<theadmin> Virunga: cp has no way to filter the results, but you may use a ls+grep combo or find
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater: did you do update-grub already?
<Virunga> theadmin: ok, do you know the regular expression i could you?
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje actualy i am new to this ^^ I just fixed my cd because md5sums were not matching, now i have this problem, then i runed boot-repair and recived this log.
<crimsonmane> Virunga: short answer: you'll need to write an if/then/cp
<uBUXUBu> does anyone know how to install 2nd life (game) in ubuntu?
<Elvano-> it returned './.thunderbird' where's that, ardchoille?
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:open a terminal and type sudo upate-grub then reboot
<theadmin> Virunga: Something along the lines of: find your_directory -not '\~$' -exec cp '{}' destination \;
<crimsonmane> Elvano-: home folder... in your file browser press control h to show 'hidden' files
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu:did you try playonlinux?
<Elvano-> They're on visible, crimsonmane
<theadmin> Virunga: Add -maxdepth 1 after the directory if you don't need recursion
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje i should to thath where in ubunt preview? Or in boot-repair?
<uBUXUBu> what is that lotuspsychje
<ardchoille> Elvano-: that's in the installed system home dir.. where it's supposed to be :)
<Virunga> theadmin: ok, i'll try, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | uBUXUBu
<ubottu> uBUXUBu: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<Elvano-> But why doesn't nautilus show it to me eventhough it shows all the other hidden files
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:are you in ubuntu right now? if yes from ubuntu terminal
<uBUXUBu> how would that help me?
<ardchoille> Elvano-: because you aren't in the proper dir?
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje nope i am not on ubuntu, cause i am trying to install but no sucess yet because i will creat dual boot...Now i am on windows
<lotuspsychje> uBUXUBu:playonlinux can make life easier installing many known games on ubuntu
<theadmin> uBUXUBu: PlayOnLinux helps to run Windows games/apps
<Elvano-> I am D; ardchoille
<uBUXUBu> hmm ok i suppose that is in the software center and maybe if i get it it will be self explanantory
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater: try installing win7 first, then from there create new partition for ubuntu, then install ubuntu next to win7
<uBUXUBu> hopem it works thanks lotuspsychje and theadmin
<ardchoille> Elvano-: if "find" found the .thunderbird folder but nautilus doesn't then you aren't in the proper dir. You may think you are.. but..
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje huh there is no other way to fix thath? I already have second partition...
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:cant you boot ubuntu next to win7?
<theadmin> Elvano-: You sure hidden files are shown? Hit Ctrl-H to see them in Nautilus
<Elvano-> Look, the patch in the terminal is identical to the path in nautilus. If I'm not in the correct folder that's what nautilus thinks as well...   ._.  @ardchoille
<Elvano-> I seriously have the feeling you're all thinking I'm dumb D; @ theadmin
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje i can boot from usb and proceed with install, when there should be install them by side it says thath there were no os detected...
<theadmin> Elvano-: Not at all, just eliminating the simple things
<ardchoille> Elvano-: what path in the terminal? type "pwd" and check to see if that returns the same thing that is in nautilus
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:so when trying to install ubuntu, it doesnt show win7?
<ardchoille> Elvano-: we don't think you're dumb, we're just trying to eliminate the small things first. I've been on Ubuntu since 2005 and even I make silly listakes
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater: os you mean win7 got corrupted to proper boot?
<bal_> hi
<Ray2> Elvano-, file system>home>username>.thunderbird ..under hidden files
<theadmin> Ray2: That's on a normal system, (s)he's using a livecd
<bal_> when  i try to take screenshot with it is not saves to picture folder  only slash screen comes?
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje i already have win7 yes i am using it right now, for dual boot it says thath it will autmaticaly detected win7 and it will give you option Install them by side. But at my installation does not detect w7, but i can still normaly use w7
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:ok that was clear now
<Elvano-> archoille, it just returns me the same path.
<ardchoille> Elvano-: where is the installed system mounted? /mnt? /media? What is the path?
<lotuspsychje> ArcaneWater:look at this url http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/ and look at the 'something else' partitioning
<Elvano-> in /media/ ...    ardchoille
<ardchoille> Elvano-: ok, so this command should work if you get the proper username on the installed system:
<ardchoille> cp -r /media/home/usernamehere/.thunderbird /path/to/target
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Elvano-> Nice, I always wondered how to copy through the terminal, archoille. Let me try it
<bal_> how to fix the save option of gnome -screenshot?
<ArcaneWater> lotuspsychje hmm yes i was already thinking about thath to install them seperated, but still strange thath it does not gives me option to install them by side..
<ardchoille> Elvano-: change the usernamehere bit to your installed system user
<BobMarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265455/
<Elvano-> it says 'no such name or directory'  D;
<blackshirt> elvano, list it with ls
<ardchoille> Elvano-: ls /media/home
<alextrusk> hitler gangnam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCfuZ9YmqiI
<gsned> can someone help me "bridge" 2 connections - accessing internet via wlan0.  want clients to connect to server running dhcp3 server via eth0 (that has a static ip) and share the internet connection onto rest of network via eth0
<young001> anyone ever use redis under windows?
<blackshirt> gsned, just setup ip forwarding and configure some iptables rules to masquerade
<Elvano-> it should be   /media/discname/home ,right ardchoille?
<blackshirt> young001, redis
<ardchoille> Elvano-: if your install system is mounted to /media then it should be /media/home
<young001> blackshirt, yes,redis
<gsned> blackshirt - u able to point me in the right direction.  i thought the first step would be to set eth0 as a static ip before even setting up dhcp3 server.  soon as i do that can no longer access internet via wlan0
<blackshirt> !ot | young001
<ubottu> young001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bal_> screenshot not working
<young001> blackshirt, ok,sorry for that
<opalepatrick> is a clean desktop install preferable to an upgrade (12.04 > 12.10) or will it amount to the same thing without having to re-install software etc
<MonkeyDust> i prefer clean install
<blackshirt> gsned, actually yes, but i'm sitting on handheld devices now, i can't help you too much
<ardchoille> opalepatrick: personal pref, I always do clean installs.. but others prefer upgrades and have no problems
<iceroot> opalepatrick: why you need to upgrade?
<gsned> blackshirt - any suggestions why internet no longer works when i set up static IP on eth0?
<gordonjcp> gsned: not set a default route?
<iceroot> gsned: no route defined?
<Elvano-> there is no media/home  there is a /media/diskname/home   @ ardchoille
<blackshirt> gsned, i think route problems
<ardchoille> Elvano-: try: ls /mnt/home
<opalepatrick> iceroot, that is the question. Just feel like I am getting less performance and little niggles I never had before and previously always felt it was much faster etc after new install.
<opalepatrick> Just now, I cant interrupt workflow
<opalepatrick> my work I mean
<gsned> how do i define that in network manager? eth0 ip 192.168.1.1 wlan0 gets ip from dhcp and is 10.42.0.55
<Elvano-> same, ardchoille
<blackshirt> opalepatrick, i'm prefer for upgrades ... Clean install? Not anymore :d
<ardchoille> Elvano-: ok, try: cp -r /media/diskname/home/usernamehere/.thunderbird /path/to/target
<Elvano-> tried that, same notification @ ardchoille
<gordonjcp> gsned: in IPv4 settings, select "Manual" and add a set of addresses
<ardchoille> Elvano-: ls /media
<ShapeShifter499> hi, before I go and mess up my system is there any reason why I can't install packages that where made for fedora, arch, etc on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499: with unexpected consequences
<blackshirt> shapeshiftter, tehnicallly you can :d
<gsned> gordonjcp - in there just now.  when editing ip4v routes for wired connectuib given option for address, net mask, gateway and metric.  what do I put as the address - the address for eth0 or wlan0?
<emilihouse> Ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare che ho un problema con il monitor esterno
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  ubuntu is based on debian, the others you name are not
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<opalepatrick> does seem to be personal pref. Could I install 12.10 in a separate partition alongside 12.04? Or would that cause its own problems?
<Elvano-> it gives me the names of the mounted drives @ archoille
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: it's best that you don't mix distro packages, you're asking for problems
<blackshirt> but i don't want messed up  my box
<Elvano-> Sorry archoille, I need to go my battis dead, thanks for your help =x
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: different libs versions, different deps. etc.
<ardchoille> Elvano-: ok, you're welcome
<blackshirt> shapeshiffter499, even you can, but it was bad things
<ShapeShifter499> ardchoille, even if the deps happen to be satisfied?
<dios_mio> !update-grub
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: and when you upgrade those deps? what happens to the apps you isntalled that were designed to be installed on other systems?
<blackshirt> shapeshifter499, you can install it like other linux, that was make for linux..
<dios_mio> when i modify /etc/default/grub what do i run next to make it current?
<blackshirt> dios_mio, update-grub2
<theadmin> dios_mio: sudo update-grub
<dios_mio> thanks
<dios_mio> :)
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: the best policy is to never mix distro packages, doing so will eventually cause you problems.
<MonkeyDust> if it works at all
<ardchoille> ^^
<blackshirt> shapeshifter499, ardchoille was right
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: have you checked the ubuntu repos for the apps you want? the ubuntu repos are huge
<ShapeShifter499> I know I was just curious
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: ok, good thing you asked beforehand :)
<gsned> what entries do i put in to define ip4v route between eth0 and wlan0? both networks on same subnet 255.255.255.0 but eth0 has static ip assigned 192.168.1.1 and wlan0 gets ip from dhcp currently set to 10.42.0.55
 * ShapeShifter499 proceeds to "apt-get install yum" 
<MonkeyDust> yum?
<ardchoille> ShapeShifter499: part of the problem will be deps. package A might have satisfied deps now but if those deps are upgraded by the ubuntu update mechanism then package A may not have satisifed deps because the ubuntu upgrade didn't upgrade the cross-distro package(s)
<blackshirt> shapeshiffter499, if you want to know,is other distro packages can be installed on ubuntu linux, yes, you can, with bit a hack and some high risk
<MonkeyDust> ShapeShifter499  if you're skilled enough, you can do anything you want
<ShapeShifter499> mmk
<gordonjcp> gsned: you put the address of your router
<gsned> gordonjcp - i've got a box using internet connection sharing feeding the internet into the router (only way i can get access at present).  when u say put ip address of router do you mean the router that boosts the signal to rest of my house or the address of the box doing the ICS?
<gordonjcp> gsned: I don't understand what you just said
<gsned> gordonjcp can i PM u?
<egsome> When should Ubuntu 12.10 Final Version be available ?
<ardchoille> egsome: the 28th of this month I believe
<egsome> Thanks ardchoille
<gordonjcp> gsned: what's "u"?
<pauser> hello, i typed this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265508/ and now i can not use the numbers keyboard on the right even though the number lock is on. how could i fix it ?
<gsned> gordonjcp u = you lol
<gsned> back in a sec away for a cig
<pauser> is there any way that i could make it reverse ?
<melissublime1> hi friends. i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<TreadStone__71> Hello everyone.
<tham> Is it possible to make the Unity Launcher display only the apps in the current workspace?
<ShapeShifter499> woot
<ShapeShifter499> itunes runs on ubuntu *evil laugh*
<melissublime1>  hi friends. i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> ShapeShifter499:on wine?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<melissublime1>  hi friends. i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> ShapeShifter499:latest itunes version?
<ShapeShifter499> lotuspsychje, yes, there is no usb support (yet?) but it works
<ShapeShifter499> lotuspsychje, you will need gdiplus from winetricks to make the graphical glitches go away
<lotuspsychje> ShapeShifter499=you know this1? http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<TreadStone__71> Where is the best place to get themes and wallpapers for ubuntu?
<aykoola> hi guys! i need some information! A friend of mine has a 6yr old MSI machine, 32-bit, 2gig ram, 1,4 gig cpu i think
<aykoola> so i installed ubuntu on his machine
<lotuspsychje> TreadStone___71:for wallpapers you can try deviantart.com
<aykoola> it works quite ok
<aykoola> but he's having sound issues
<TreadStone__71> lotuspsychje thank you.
<aykoola> and it can lag sometimes, i presume it's because of unity
<aykoola> so
<aykoola> what could be worth installing as an alternative
<aykoola> ?
<lotuspsychje> aykoola:you could try unity2d for lagging
<NewWorld> lotuspsychje:  try Gnome Look
<lotuspsychje> NewWorld:thats a nice one too mate
<lotuspsychje> NewWorld:i like the ubuntu desktop shots on deviant :p
<aykoola> lotuspsychje and what about maybe Xubuntu or something cinnamon flavoured like mint?
<lotuspsychje> aykoola:mint is unsupported here, but xubuntu is very recommended
<vector_> bharath:
<lotuspsychje> aykoola:i recently installed xubuntu on very old laptop running very smooth
<aykoola> so it takes up less memory than unity?
<aykoola> i mean, significantly?
<lotuspsychje> aykoola:yes mate
<aykoola> thanks again! But what about cinnamon in general, is it also less reasource hungry?
<damms005> how do I rsync from a windows network?
<lotuspsychje> aykoola:never tested cinnamon, but i guess it will run also smooth
<lotuspsychje> !rsync | damms005
<ubottu> damms005: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Xinfe_> Hi, I have a question for a tricky installation of Ubuntu
<Xinfe_> I want to move from Debian to Ubuntu, and I have no CD available nor USB key
<Xinfe_> I have used unetbootin (and therefore grub2) to boot the ISO
<aykoola> lotus, thank you very very much! you've been great help! :D
<mlj> hello!!!
<Xinfe_> Now, when I run the installer to install Ubuntu on another partition (to avoid overwriting the ISO), here is the error I get:
<Xinfe_> The installer needs to commit changes to the partition table, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount point could not be unmounted: /cdrom
<lotuspsychje> !yay | aykoola
<ubottu> aykoola: Glad you made it! :-)
<Xinfe_> Do you have any idea to get around this problem? Text-based installer?
<Xinfe_> (When I hit the "Continue" button, the installer is stuck to "Detecting file system")
<MonkeyDust> damms005  I havent tried it, but first thing on my mind: mount the windows partition(s) in linux and then use rsync
<blackshirt> hello mlj
<aykoola> thanks again! see you guys!!! :)
<damms005> I have tried it. It is not connectiong. How can I simply copy files from a connected windows computr to my computer?
<NewWorld> Xinfe_:  can you not unmount it manually prior to beginning the installation?
<damms005> MonkeyDust: It is mounted (because I can use nautilus to browse it from the side panel)
<lotuspsychje> damms005: you could ssh into the machines
<MonkeyDust> damms005  sounds like a samba thingy to me
<damms005> Confused. I think samba always come preinstalled
<NewWorld> damms005:  you can't just copy the files in Nautilus?
<damms005> But I guess there is a way that nautilus is doing it (beacause I can simply copy using nautilus with address like smb:///jiballs-pc/Users)
<Xethron> Heya guys
<justus> hi, got a problem here with the kubuntu 12.04.1 desktop cd, during initial launch I get a lot of timeouts and finally a udevadm settle - timeout of 120 seconds reached, the splashscreen  appears but hangs forever
<Xethron> I bought a new laptop (Proline), and it has a built in 3G modem. But I have no idea how to access it?
<damms005> NewWorld: Nautilus won't always be available (sometimes I just boot into tty - no GUI)
<Xethron> I don't even know what kind of modem it is.
<NewWorld> damms005:  isn't the network share already mounted so yo ucan cp from tty?
<NewWorld> Xethron:  maybe it shows up in the Network Manager in the systray?
<ArcaneWater> So can someone help me why my ubuntu installation does not recognize  thath Windows 7 is already installed, i realy need dual boot here is log from boot-repair - http://pastebin.com/SgLRkRpU
<Xethron> NewWorld, nope.
<Xethron> I'm currently booted into windows
<Xethron> But it was not in the tray or anything
<blackshirt> arcanewater, you can add it manually
<damms005> NewWorld: I dont know how to access the mounted windows network (I tried df -lh anyway). How do I access the windows mounted network?
<Xethron> is there maybe like a page that explains the software needed to connect to 3G?
<ArcaneWater> blackshirt to choose Do somthign else? It is enought if i only have C (Windows) and D (free) drive?
<lotuspsychje> !3G
<lotuspsychje> !modem | Xethron
<ubottu> Xethron: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<blackshirt> !grub2 | arcanewater
<ubottu> arcanewater: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<damms005> NewWorld: I dont know how to access the mounted windows network (I tried df -lh anyway). How do I access the mounted windows network?
<damms005> Please I dont know how to access the mounted windows network (I tried df -lh anyway). How do I access the mounted windows network?
<NewWorld> damms005:  Sorry I thought Samba mounts the network share so it's looks like a local folder on your system...
<razieliyo> hi
<razieliyo> I'm having some issue with gnome screensaver
<razieliyo> if I enter on screensaver configuration, it goes to xscreensaver, not gnome screensaver
<razieliyo> I'd like to know which app is for configuring gnome screensaver
<damms005> NewWorld: So how do I access this "FOLDER" from the cli
<damms005> NewWorld: So how do I access this "FOLDER" from the cli
<NewWorld> damms005:  I thought you could just cd to where it's mounted
<zykotick9> damms005: check ~/.gvfs for the mounted folder
<damms005> NewWorld: like: cd /home/emmanuel/?
<NewWorld> damms005:  .. if that's where the samba share is mounted
<Millman> Hi there, my laptop does not start the network manager. why and how could I fix it? Only ping works.
<damms005> zykotick9: Is it where it is mounted by default?
<lotuspsychje> Millman:your wifi enabled from bios?
<zykotick9> damms005: /home/emmanuel/.gvfs is "probably" where nautilus mounts things...
<Millman> Lotus, it should be, it worked yesterday
<lotuspsychje> Millman:any interesting errors on /var/log/syslog?
<Millman> And the wifi button is on
<Millman> Let me check it
<lotuspsychje> Millman:on what wifi card/driver?
<damms005> zykotick9: NewWorld Thanks buddies.You're my pals for life. zykotick9 : Only user can access the folder, not even root
<damms005> zykotick9: NewWorld Thanks buddies.You're my pals for life. zykotick9 : Only user can access the folder, not even root
<truexfan81>  /join #deluge
<truexfan81> oops
<Millman> Lotus, network manager failed to initialise PolicyKit
<Millman> The permission of setuid helper is bit correct
<Millman> Not*
<ocin> anyone knows of a good program to create mosaic images?
<NewWorld> damms005:  you can `su <username>` then access
<lotuspsychje> Millman:maybe this can help? http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=4541
<Unguided> Hello all. I was at my local computer store and the sales person was telling me that a lot of linux users were switching to ati radeon cards instead of nvidia. He said that nvidia stopped support for linux. Anyone know if this is true and if not can you tell me why they are using ati radeon cards instead of nvidia?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: The solution suggested there is specific to the ArchLinux family of distros and won't work for Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ok
<ocin> gagnamstyle: you spelt it wrong
<gagnamstyle> ?
<Millman> Lotus, /etc/rc.conf does not exist
<lotuspsychje> Millman:holdon mate
<theadmin> Millman: See what I told him/her -- that solution is specific to the Arch family and Ubuntu is nowhere close to that
<blackshirt> ah, there are gangnamstyle here .... You suck things ...
<lotuspsychje> Millman:did you try to logon as another user to test?
<lotuspsychje> Millman:and on what version of ubuntu are you?
<Millman> No, lotus butI have found something
<Millman> Last supporTed release
<Millman> Dbus is broken
<Millman> Or not totally installed
<Millman> Fully*
<Xinfe> I have another question:
<Xinfe> Is there a text-based version of the installer in the livecd ?
<lotuspsychje> Millman:you recently upgraded to latest?
<hipitihop> Can someone help me with getting udev to ignore my device. I have created a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d , DRIVERS=="usbhid", ATTRS{idVendor}=="15b7", OPTIONS=="ignore_device" but when I unplug and replug, usb-devices still shows it. See detail device listings here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265111/
<lotuspsychje> Xinfe:try the alternate iso
<blackshirt> xinfe_, use server version, they used d-i for install process
<Millman> No lotus, but upgraded something yesterday
<Xinfe> I can't use it, the only system still vorking is the live I'm currently using
<Millman> The update manager did it
<silverarrow> does anyone use bluetooth?
<silverarrow> how do I activate it? I have blueman
<Xinfe> I tried ubiquity from a text tty, but it doesn't work
<silverarrow> Xinfe: minimal install?
<Millman> Lotus, maybe dbus was updated wrongly
<blackshirt> xinfe, they need x windowing system to run
<lotuspsychje> Millman:yeah might be
<Xinfe> Yeah, that's why I asked for a text based installer in the liveCD
<Xinfe> How do I start a minimal install from the liveCD ?
<hipitihop> any udev experts here
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  ask a question to find out
<lotuspsychje> !udev | hiptihop
<lotuspsychje> hiptihop:try #udev
<melissublime1>  i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<melissublime1>  i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<silverarrow> xinfe, I suppose you have to download and burn minimal install version, not sure if you can get a shell in the live CD verison
<hipitihop> MonkeyDust, I have see  "can someone help me with getting udev ...."  ^^^
<Millman> Is there any easy way to update dbus editor"without connection?
<melissublime1>  i have installed axel.but it don't download mediafire links.it say Server unsupported, starting from scratch with one connection ...what should i do?
<Millman> Or can I connect it manually?
<NewWorld> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Xinfe> I have no external media available (CD/DVD/usb key/server)
<MonkeyDust> hipitihop  ask the question to find out if someone can help
<blackshirt> melissublime1, i think axel was not support metafile used
<lotuspsychje> Millman: you could try adding your install cd as software sources
<Xinfe> silverarrow: I have no external media available (CD/DVD/usb key/server)
<Millman> Nice lotus
<silverarrow> Xinfe: neither of them? I have never made an install via network
<hipitihop> Thanks MonkeyDust I have done so a few times so I was trying a different tack. Thanks anyway.. Will see if any joy on #udev
<melissublime1> blackshirt: i usef multiget and wget too
<lotuspsychje> Millman:or maybe install another network manager like wicd not sure that will work
<melissublime1> but they couldn't download it
<Xinfe> silverarrow: No, I have nothing, and I broke my debian install which was working yesterday
<melissublime1> what should i do?
<Xinfe> silverarrow: So, i have only this live available using grub2 from my HDD
<lotuspsychje> hiptihop: would really be easier if you just akes your question, other time, other support users
<hipitihop> lotuspsychje, thanks trying in #udev
<blackshirt> melissublime1, i don't know what format used by metafile download
<lotuspsychje> kk
<fsdfsd> hello
<silverarrow> Xinfe: that makes you kind of stuck until you access different options, unless you can fix grub2
<silverarrow> Xinfe: there is a debian channel, maybe they have a good idea
<melissublime1> blackshirt:  i used aria2 too.i wanna download a rar file
<user210> Hello, is there any way to install any distro from image (.iso) without burning to disc/extract to usb? (Only copy iso image)
<gordonjcp> user210: recent Ubuntu ISOs will work just fine for that
<theadmin> user210: You can use GRUB 2 to boot from ISO
<Millman> Is there any way to change the software source from the shell?
<Xinfe> silverarrow: No, I want to leave Debian, and my distro is *really* broken (lot of dependencies problems, brocken packages and so on)
<Xinfe> silverarrow: "unless you can fix grub2": What are you thinking about?
<silverarrow> anyone successful with bluetooth in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Millman: You mean the APT sources or what?
<silverarrow> Xinfe: nothing really, it is booting that is broken?
<Millman> Yes admin, in order to use the cd as a source
<lotuspsychje> silverarrow:if your bluetooth device has correct driver:should work when mobile sending picture
<theadmin> Millman: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xinfe> Yeah, I don't even have a prompt (shell or busybox)
<Xinfe> silverarrow: Yeah, I don't even have a prompt (shell or busybox)
<melissublime1> no one here download mediafire files?!
 * hipitihop notes #udev is silent, so will persist asking here for the time being
<silverarrow> Xinfe: hmm, unless you can reinstall grub or boot register, I`m not sure
<lotuspsychje> !warez | melissublime1
<ubottu> melissublime1: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<silverarrow> Xinfe: how can you live without either CD/DVD or usb flash memory?
<Xinfe> silverarrow: grub is the only thing which is still working (it boots this very liveCD from my HDD)
<silverarrow> is that iso burned to HD on a partition then Xinfe?
<melissublime1> ubottu: i don't think so.i think it is a debian problem
<theadmin> melissublime1: Debian is not supported here.
<Xinfe> silverarrow: Yeah, I used unetbootin to get the iso booting (when my Debian was still booted)
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  you can mount ISOs and run the installer from there. Really not sure whether this would install fine
<melissublime1> oh my god sorry i meant ubuntu
 * satellit_e Testing elementary-luna on SD
<melissublime1> :P
<silverarrow> Xinfe: you definitely need a fixer expert
<Xinfe> NewWorld: No, it don't works neither :
<Xinfe> NewWorld: "The installer needs to commit changes to the partition table, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount point could not be unmounted: /cdrom"
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  so unmount it manually
<Xinfe> NewWorld: $ sudo umount /cdrom umount: /cdrom: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  you tried lsof/fuser to check if something is using /cdrom ?
<Millman> I did sudo dpkg  configure _a and fixed it lotus and admin
<Xinfe> NewWorld: I have also tried to boot the live using the "toram" parameter to free the /cdrom
<Millman> Thanks for all
<Xinfe> How to use lsof?
<NewWorld> man lsof
<Xinfe> NewWorld: Yeah, but I mean just "lsof | grep cdrom" should do the trick ?
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  I suppose; i didn't use lsof in a while
<Xinfe> OK, there is nothing using it
<Xinfe> xubuntu@xubuntu:~$ lsof | grep cdrom lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow       Output information may be incomplete. xubuntu@xubuntu:~$
<silverarrow> I have bluetooth manager open, but how to use it?
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  can you remove /cdrom mount line in /etc/fstab ? Maybe then it won't automount it
<NewWorld> on boot
<Xinfe> NewWorld: There is no /cdrom in the fstab
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  Not sure how to help you then. Mayb udev is automounting cdrom
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  maybe you have a CD in? haha
<Xinfe> NewWorld: udev is not installed
<Xinfe> NewWorld: No, no CD, I think the system is tricked, because it's booted from an ISO on my HDD (and the iso SHOULD be a CD)
<satellit_e> Xinfe: did you install to HD with dd?
<Xinfe> satellit_e: No, using unetbootin
<cinka_> hi
<Guest96749> Hmm drat.  I can't seem to get the via driver I have here to build on ubuntu 10.04. I suspected as much but figured it was worth a shot.
<DanStamp> And I should probably log in.
<DanStamp> So the via driver won't make, the vesa driver returns no screens, and the openchrome driver runs, but I can't get the screen to display.
<qw[Russian]> hello people
<qw[Russian]> help me please install ICQ
<theadmin> qw[Russian]: Ubuntu comes with Empathy which can connect to ICQ
<cinka_> isnt there a plugin/way in pidgin?
<NewWorld> cinka_:  yeah there is when you add an account in pidgin
<hipitihop> I need a hand for a new udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ to ignore a device, any takers ?
<theadmin> hipitihop: Your current one is also correct, but instead of: OPTIONS=="ignore_device" (== means condition, that is, before the rule is executed) use: OPTIONS="ignore_device"
<theadmin> At least that's what the intuition tells me
<Xinfe> NewWorld silverarrow : I finally found a USB drive (my old iPod I almost never use), but I can't mount it ("The daemon is inhibited" from the GUI, and from the CLI: "mount: can't find /dev/disk/by-label/XINPOD in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  what's your mount cmd?
<Xinfe> NewWorld: sudo mount /dev/disk/by-label/XINPOD
<theadmin> Xinfe: Should be more like sudo mount LABEL=XINPOD /path/to/some/folder/where/to/mount
<NewWorld> Xinfe:  you specified so few parameters that it has to look in fstab. Add mount options and mountpoint. check man mount
<Xinfe> theadmin: Indeed, I forgot the destination :)
<hipitihop> theadmin, thanks will try that, can I also confirm that if I change the rule, it is enough to do "sudo udevadm trigger"
<theadmin> hipitihop: I'm... not too sure about when udev processes rules, I always just reboot after I add one
<hipitihop> theadmin, a pain but ok. btw this is a dveice I can plug in and out like a usb flahs stick, so would it not use new rule next time I  plug in
<theadmin> hipitihop: Again not sure, should but who knows
<jrib> hipitihop, theadmin: service udev restart   should be one way to avoid a complete system restart
<theadmin> jrib: udev is a daemon then?
<jrib> theadmin: apparently; I know not much about udev's black magic
<hipitihop> jrib thanks will try that also
<jrib> theadmin, hipitihop: also udevadm has a --reload-rules option.  Maybe you can call that from the init script (like "service apache2 reload"), or maybe you can just call it directly
<hipitihop> jrib, note this is a device that gets hot plugged in/out so init seems unnecessary, or am I talking bollocks
<jrib> hipitihop: not sure what you mean
<jrib> hipitihop: by "init script" I just meant the script that the service command uses
<hipitihop> jrib, you said "...from the init script" , I assumed you are talking about init that occurs on system startup
<rkhshm> tapas: are you around, by any chance?
<hipitihop> kk
<Stars> heya, what is the cmd to switch back to GUI screen?
<Stars> after rebooted system login me in dos prompt screen
<shantorn> Stars, try startx
<Stars> thanks
<hipitihop> jrib, theadmin, service restart and trigger still not making any difference. udevadm doe snot seem to know --reload-rule .. will reboot brb
<jrib> hipitihop: it's udevadm control --reload-rules
<hipitihop> jrib,  ok udev swallowed that, and I also did service restart, still no joy, usbhid listed as driver as per my lin 8 & 9 in http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265111/
<hipitihop> will reboot, brb
<DanStamp> Can anyone see anything here that would leave me with a black screen? http://pastebin.com/PWpkw2qj
<hipitihop> jrib, theadmin, no joy, still listed with usbhid driver. Am I being reasonable to expect that to change once the ignore rule  correctly fires ?
<theadmin> hipitihop: May I see the rule again?
<hipitihop> theadmin, give me a sec, I will pastbin for you
<theadmin> hipitihop: Bah, the attribute is "OPTION", not "OPTIONS"
<williamherry> there one process in zombia status can't kill even use kill -9, any other way?
<theadmin> hipitihop: Err, never mind, misreading here
<theadmin> williamherry: try kill -SEGV
<theadmin> hipitihop: So waiting for the paste
<hipitihop> nearly there
<williamherry> theadmin: not work
<theadmin> williamherry: Hm...
<theadmin> I dunno much about dealing with zombies
<hipitihop> theadmin, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265693/
<llutz> williamherry: you cannot kill zombies, they are already dead. try killing the parent-process
<ziyadb> How can I turn on debugging for incoming network connections? Preferably on a single port.
<ziyadb> Essentially debug a listening port.
<williamherry> llutz: ok I try
<theadmin> hipitihop: Maybe try without the DRIVERS rule? It's unlikely that idVendor will be the same for some other device...
<theadmin> hipitihop: Or maybe specify BUS=="usb"
<williamherry> llutz: I can't, his parent is gnome-session
<hipitihop> theadmin, is there not a rule priority too ? have I got that right ?
<theadmin> hipitihop: There might be, but that looks correct to me
<theadmin> hipitihop: If you mean the numbers before the filenames
<hipitihop> yes
<theadmin> For the hell of it, you can name your file 1-ignore-stupid-device.rules to make sure it's the first one to be loaded
<hipitihop> theadmin, and you saw the details for the device here ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265111/
<llutz> williamherry: bad luck, then just wait until it vanishes. it's only an entry in the processlist which should harm in any way
<hipitihop> theadmin, I thought the bigger the number the higher the priority, will have to re-read docs
<theadmin> hipitihop: Oh, that might be
<williamherry> llutz: ok
<hipitihop> theadmin, and /etc/udev/rules.d is the only place for this stuff ?
<theadmin> hipitihop: Well unless Ubuntu did something weird to udev, yes
<paulens12> hello
<paulens12> can someone help me with installing ubuntu? ;D
<Eriq> paulens12: What's the problem?
<johnsnow> paulens12, arent you typing this in ubuntu irc?
<paulens12> i need to configure all the partitions..
<hipitihop> I vaugelly remember having a similar issue many moons ago for an lirc device being grabbed and these rules were not enough, had to do something with another kernel setting somewhere
<paulens12> and i don't know, do i need all primary partitions?
<theadmin> paulens12: You don't. There are simplier options (install near current system, install instead of current system)... If you don't want to bother with the complicated stuff, don't know how to, use those
<paulens12> well, i want to know everything about the partitions i have...
<Eriq> paulens12: I recommenc you if you aren't an advanced user to do what theadmin said.
<johnsnow> guys, i want to help someone build a website
<paulens12> and actually, i'm pretty advanced on computers... i just never used ubuntu... so i'm a bit confused about all those partitions...
<paulens12> john_271,
<johnsnow> where can i turn to for such charity?
<paulens12> johnsnow, i have a project
<johnsnow> paulens12, i've been passioned for doing a collab for a long time
<paulens12> but it's like open source... you won't get money.. lol
<theadmin> paulens12: Just use the simple options, seriously...
<johnsnow> paulens12,  yes thats my point
<theadmin> paulens12: Anyway, the basic idea is to have at least 2 partitions: a / and a swap
<johnsnow> paulens12,  i want to help someone 4 free
<theadmin> paulens12: You may also want a /home
<paulens12> ok john
<paulens12> umm
<paulens12> how do i open a private chat with this client.. xD
<paulens12> ok lol
<paulens12> i did that
<wcchandler> I need to setup some kind of kernel dumping thing.  My laptop keeps "locking up", responding to no input.  Can't SSH into it and all applications stop.  Magic SysReq doesn't work.  Is there way to do a kernel dump when that happens?  Pretty sure it's a hardware issue, but I want to cover my bases.
<Eriq> paulens12: /q id guess
<paulens12> well i just had to right-click on his nick...
<paulens12> anyways, i already have 3 primary partitions...
<hipitihop> theadmin, BUS=="usb", ATTRS{idVendor}=="15b7", OPTIONS="ignore_device" no joy
<paulens12> and i need to install ubuntu without deleting them
<bekks> hipitihop: hy do you want to ignore an usb device, specifically?
<paulens12> so, can the partitions be logical?.. because i can't have more than 4 primary partitions...
<ArmyMan007> help! can't get sound to work!
<bekks> paulens12: Yes.
<AssociateX> Beep beep!
<ArmyMan007> Installed 12.04 X64 just now and I have no sound... done the tutorial on the Ubuntu site but nothing help!
<paulens12> oh, ok... but i guess one of them must be primary... it won't boot from logical?
<ArmyMan007> Installed 12.04 X64 just now and I have no sound... done the tutorial on the Ubuntu site but nothing helps!
<hipitihop> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265111/ is being grabbed and assigned usbhid driver
<hipitihop> bekks, line 8 & 9 in pastebin
<AssociateX> Hello, my desktop crashes and goes to the login in window when ever I left click "Dash home". I've done some search and have not found a solution to this yet.
<hipitihop> bekks, to answer your question, I believe this is why this device, and only this usb device fails when I try to attach it to a virtualbox host
<ArmyMan007> Installed 12.04 X64 just now and I have no sound... done the tutorial on the Ubuntu site but nothing helps!
<wilee-nilee> ArmyMan007, Did that tutorial include running alsamixer in the terminal and checking if anything is muted, and checking the preferences in sound a right click on the icon, if you reference a page or tutorial post it we don't all know of them there are 1000's of wiki pages.
<johnsnow> ArmyMan007, i think thats a bug :/
<bekks> hipitihop: Well, when you ignore that device, you will not be able to it it through to vbox.
<r33P33r> hey
<hipitihop> bekks, the specific error is "Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)." &  "Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  Console Interface:  IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}"
<ArmyMan007> wilee-nilee: there's only one OFFICIAL tutorial given by the Ubuntu Dev team, and that's the one i've been working on. to sum up all of your questions: yes... and no, it didn't work
<Guest31777> so i've been getting all kinds of contradictory info off the web... I have a bcm4313 wifi chip... which driver supports that device?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, what do you see when you open your sound prefs
<ArmyMan007> johnsnow: can't imagine... worked with previous versions before just fine, gotta work now again
<fantaghir> any ideas why my printer scans but doesn t print, please?
<wilee-nilee> ArmyMan007, I will take your word on that good luck.
<hipitihop> bekks, maybe it's a long shot, thinking the wrong driver is being assigned.
<paulens12> so, i need only boot and swap partitions?
<johnsnow> ArmyMan007, im quite dissapointed with ubuntu 12 tbh
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: i get the output alright
<paulens12> so, i need only boot and swap partitions?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, you mean you select an output device
<bekks> hipitihop: The driver is irrelevant when passing it through to vbox.
<ArmyMan007> johnsnow: i'm quite dissappointed with ubuntu ever since it moved to unity
<BluesKaj> hey all
<ThinkT510> paulens12: root is the only required partition (swap is advised)
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: yes, i can select an output device
<paulens12> ok...
<paulens12> can root be logical?..
<fantaghir> ArmyMan007, we don t use unity
<ThinkT510> paulens12: yes
<ArmyMan007> i'm about to switch to gnome, but i want to fix this first
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, you are already using gnome
<paulens12> ok thx
<paulens12> xD
<hipitihop> bekks, so any ideas why that error ? since other devices like usb flash drives etc are fine, so it is not a general issue with my vb setup
<paulens12> and swap must be
<paulens12> RAM size?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: for all i know i'm using unity, as long as i have that dashboard on the side i use unity
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, you'll find the same kind of prefs there, i mean in gnome shell
<paulens12> someone said it should be bigger..
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, unity is a shell for gnome3 like gnome shell is
<ArmyMan007> but that doesn't matter right now
<ThinkT510> paulens12: if you want hibernate to work swap must be bigger than ram
<ArmyMan007> can we please stay on topic?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, yeah ok
<bekks> hipitihop: Which error...? Whats the full, exact error message when doing what exactly? You may also change to #vbox before ;)
<wilee-nilee> swap only has to be equal to ram
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, what is your audio hardware?
<bkc_> paulens12: de facto standard for swap-size is 2x ram-size :) but that's only if you want suspend/hibernate
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: can we pm over this?
<bekks> bkc_: Which is not true.
<bkc_> bekks: ?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: RealTek or something like that
<hipitihop> bekks, the specific error is "Failed to create a proxy device for the USB device. (Error: VERR_READ_ERROR)." &  "Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Component:  Console Interface:  IConsole {1968b7d3-e3bf-4ceb-99e0-cb7c913317bb}"
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, better keep it in here
<paulens12> ok thanks bkc_ xD
<bekks> bkc_: That 2x-RAM fairytale was true 15 years ago.
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, you can do:  lspci | grep audio  in a terminal if you want
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: can you please remind me how to check my audio hardware?
<bkc_> bekks: sure, but it still depends on how much ram you got...
<wilee-nilee> hipitihop, Are you familiar with pastebin?
<bekks> bkc_: For everything > 2GB RAM thats just wasting space. Your computer will be dead slow because ofo the I/O caused by swapping before you even need more than 1x RAM for swap.
<hipitihop> wilee-nilee, yes, sorry was that too long ?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: doesn't return anything
<bekks> hipitihop: whoch vbox version very exactly?
<bkc_> bekks: as I said, it depends on how much ram you got...
<hansrodtang> Anyone know a good server/channel for PyGobject talk?
<wilee-nilee> hipitihop, Probably okay right now when the channel is slow but pastebin is preferred. ;)
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, hmm, then try a:  aplay -l
<bazhang> !alis | hansrodtang
<ubottu> hansrodtang: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ArmyMan007> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: good enough:?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, eyap
<hipitihop> latest, 4.1.22
<kostkon> yeap*
<bekks> hipitihop: The latest version is 4.2.0
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: ok.. now what?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, and you checked all the available volume levels?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, at least in your sound prefs
<mschr> ok, in unity - where is the old gnome-panel menu list of programs hiding? HUD service has the 'installed programs' list, which is all mangled up, only sorted by alpha's
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: in both sound prefs and alsamixer
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, hmm
<mschr> gnome2 had 'preferences', 'administration', 'internet', 'utilities' etc
<mschr> how to get em back?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, in your sound prefs, did you try all the combinations of connectors, profiles, etc?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: such as?
<bekks> mschr: You cant get them back unless using gnome2 again.
<mschr> bekks im having f*n trouble even finding executable of synaptics!
<bazhang> mschr, install gnome-panel
<bekks> mschr: Did you install it?
<bazhang> !notunity | mschr
<ubottu> mschr: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ArmyMan007> mschr: how would you ever use synaptics?! hasen't it been removed ever since 11.04?!
<mschr> armyman007 whatever name it has now then (which is?)
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, sorry, i was thinking of the old prefs. did you try all the available modes?
<BluesKaj> synaptic is still in the repos
<bekks> BluesKaj: synaptic isnt synaptics :)
<BluesKaj> synaptiks perhaps , bekks
<BluesKaj> ?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, if you put something playing in totem, e.g. an mp3 file, do you see totem listed in the applications tab in the sound prefs?
<AssociateX> When I click on Dash home my xserver crashes and returns me to the login screen. I've searched but only found one other person with this problem and no solution. What should I look at? Thank you.
<ArmyMan007> hang on a moment
<mschr> ahuh, software-center
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, ok. also, in alsamixer, did you see any switches and did you try to set them on or off?
<bazhang> bekks, one is a package manager: synaptic, the other gsynaptics , is a device pointer manager
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: with alsamixer i've raised everything really high and unmuted everything
<bazhang> ArmyMan007, what is PCM set to. dont set it at max/ try 80
<mschr> bazhang yea i know i can run the old styled session
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: i see it in the application, playing a sound
<mschr> bazhang all im saying really is, the new UI is... not very userfriendly. search is awesome however if you dont know what to search for - youre kinda fubar
<ArmyMan007> set PCM to 80
<ArmyMan007> sound still doesn't work
<bazhang> mschr, so use something else
<ArmyMan007> *dosen't
<ArmyMan007> or whatever..
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, that's good. alsamixer actually has 3 view modes. did you press F5 to enable the all view mode in order to be sure that you checked all the volume levels and switches that are available?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: what levels should i raise all of the volumes?
<torpor> hi there
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, try raising all of them yes. and try all the possible combinations and possible states of the switches
<torpor> can someone tell me if there is a way to query the apt database to find out what packages are using a particularly library, or in other words "what depends on X" where X is a package?  I want to list all apps in the apt repo that, for example, utilize libbox2d
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: nope, nothing
<ArmyMan007> raised it all up and nothing worked out
<bazhang> torpor, the depends?
<BluesKaj> bekks, too many similar named apps with different uses , guess I should have scrolled to see the context in which it was used.
<torpor> bazhang: i want to know what is linked to box2d, for example.  so i could query "what packages depend on X" somehow?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, press F3 and then F4 now, instead of F5 and recheck
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: what about it? i can't see and diffrence from the last time in terms of volume
<bazhang> torpor, something like apt-cache showpkg packagename?
<torpor> that shows the details about the package, but i want to know: what depends on this package?
<bazhang> torpor, the depends and reverse depends is what it shows
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, F3 is the playback mode and F4 is the capture mode. did you try to right scroll by pressing the right key? it may reveal more volume levels you havent seen
<torpor> ok, so that means only one package in the entire ubuntu repo's uses box2d, and its numptyphysics?  okay then ..
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: I get the same thing... I'm gonna restart the OS for a sec...
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, ok
<Virunga> Hi, i'd like to know if is it possible imposing to not install particular dependency of package?
<Virunga> For example i have a package which depend on ruby1.8, and i don't want it installed. Can i avoid it?
<jrib> Virunga: why do you want to do that?  Dependencies are dependencies for a reason
<Virunga> It's complicated.
<jrib> Virunga: so explain it
<kostkon> Virunga, if it's a ruby app then it need ruby to run?
<kostkon> needs*
<Virunga> I'm learning provisioning using virtualized machines and i had to install ruby1.9 manually.
<Virunga> That's a brief description :).
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: something worked for a moment: I restarted the computer and the login sound played. after I logged in nothing else worked. when I restarted the computer again, the sound siappeared
<ArmyMan007> *disappeard
<jrib> Virunga: isn't ruby1.9 in the repositories?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, hmm
<johnsnow> I want to help a designer to code his template,anyone?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, does:  ps -A | grep pulseaudio  output anything
<jrib> johnsnow: I don't understand what you are asking for
<johnsnow> jrib, i dont ask,it's an offer
<jrib> johnsnow: this channel is for ubuntu technical support; not really for that
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: 1803 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
<johnsnow> jrib, i understand
<Virunga> Is this possible?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, ok, now give:  pulseaudio -k
<jrib> johnsnow: maybe you can get some hints in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, and then:  pulseaudio -D
<johnsnow> jrib, thanks, i just wasnt sure where to stark
<johnsnow> jrib, thanks, i just wasnt sure where to start
<jrib> Virunga: it's possible.  But I still don't see why you would want to do it.  Why did you install ruby1.9 "manually"?  Isn't it in the repositories?
<ArmyMan007> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: same with the K after i pressed it 3 times
<Virunga> jrib: if i explain that the will you tell how to do that?
<Virunga> *then
<jrib> Virunga: explain it if you want me to try to help you. I'm just trying to give you the best advice I can so you don't end up with a broken system.
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, hmm strange. give pulseaudio -D again.  check if ps -A | grep pulseaudio outputs anything now
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: 2403 ?        00:00:00 pulseaudio
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, ok. check the sound now
<ArmyMan007> still nothing kostkon, been playing the same song
<ArmyMan007> let me restart
<ArmyMan007> bb in a sec
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, no w8
<ArmyMan007> yeha?
<ArmyMan007> w8 4 wat? :P
<ArmyMan007> lol... gotta love gangster typing :P
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, in the sound prefs, how many devices are listed in the output tab?
<ArmyMan007> 2: 1 digital output and 1 headset
<ArmyMan007> HOLY SHIT
<Virunga> jrib: i didn't install ruby1.9 myself, a tool for creating virtualbox images made it. I just took it like that because i was hurry.
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, :P
<ArmyMan007> headphone prefernces work!!!
<ArmyMan007> T__T
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, nice. for some strange reason you had to select the headphones :P
<jrib> Virunga: so why don't you just use ruby1.8 the way the package wants?
<jrib> Virunga: you should be able to have both versions of ruby installed
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: for some reason I didn't chose them... who choses headphones as their main sound option?!
<ArmyMan007> :P
<ArmyMan007> welll koston, I have to admit... I was just plain silly on this one :P
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, actually, are you sure that you have connected the speakers to the right port?
<Virunga> jrib: because then i should understand how to let use ruby 1.9 to a series of tools and i don't know how.
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: I have only one port :P
<Virunga> jrib: could you tell the command to do that thing please?
<jrib> uby1.9?
<jrib> erm
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, interesting
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: lol... appreantly when it comes to Ubuntu I got 2 ports :P
<jrib> Virunga: what do you mean? why do you need ruby 1.9 instead of 1.8?  What tools?
<ArmyMan007> so now I'm using the so-called "speakers" connection
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, yeah, it seems.
<Virunga> jrib: are you kidding me?
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: :D
<jrib> Virunga: no
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, it works, you have sound, problem solved! :P
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: not yet... we still have 1 more problem...
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, in the audio department?
<Virunga> jrib: there incompatibilities between ruby1.8 and ruby1.9 so some script could not work.
<ArmyMan007> kostkon: yes... check this out! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kVqLNF-RqU
<ArmyMan007> It's the music I've been playing in our test run... isn't this song amazing?! :P
<jrib> Virunga: so use ruby 1.9. It's in the repositories.  What package is it that you are trying to install?
<ArmyMan007> But all jokes aside, yes... no more problems for me :)
<ArmyMan007> now onward to work on the XBMC thingy... :P
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, lol. i wish you good luck then :P
<Virunga> jrib: why don't you write the command i could you to make me a favor?
<Virunga> *use
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, the song is nice
<ArmyMan007> Thanks a bunch for everything kostkon, hope to see you here soon! :D
<jrib> Virunga: what?
<kostkon> ArmyMan007, no prob. cu :)
<TomM2> Does anyone have the drivers for the Creative Labs SB0410, I am running ubuntu 11.10 32-bit
<jrib> Virunga: I'm still trying to understand what it is that you even want to do.  I understand now you want to program in ruby1.9 and presumably want to use a certain library/tool with it.  What library/tool?
<Virunga> jrib: no, i wrote a clear question at the beginnig.
<Virunga> jrib: you are making fun of me.
<victor__> hi... what's the CLI command to update 12.04 to the latest beta? i thought it was "update-manager -d" that didnt do the trick
<Virunga> I'm here because i thought this was a place to get help.
<bazhang> <Virunga> I'm learning provisioning using virtualized machines and i had to install ruby1.9 manually.
<BluesKaj> TomM2, explain your issue rather than quoting hardware
<bazhang> Virunga, thats it?
<Virunga> no Hi, i'd like to know if is it possible imposing to not install particular dependency of package?
<bekks> Virunga: What exactly is the connection between ruby 1.9 and provisioning in virtualized environments?
<Virunga> Maybe i should write "and how"
<jrib> Virunga: you wrote a non-specific question.  I can't help you if you are not specific.  There is no way to change the dependencies of a package unless you rebuild the package.  There is no way to to ignore dependencies because unless you use dirty hacks like equivs (which will then leave you with a semi-broken system if you don't know what you are doing). I don't know why you don't just say specifically what
<jrib> it is that you want to do
<bazhang> Virunga, and you never answered why
<bazhang> Virunga, so lets lose the attitude
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Well I need the drivers for it as there is no sound coming from the speakers when using the card, I tried lspci and it is not detecting it I don't know if that's normal?
<jrib> s/because//
<BluesKaj> TomM2, run aplay -l
<jrib> victor__: #ubuntu+1 can help you with that
<TomM2> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265819/
<victor__> jrib: thanks
<duhamel> i have andromouse server as an executable .jar file and i want to have it run at startup. i have xubuntu 12.04. i am wondering about how to create an autostart.sh and putting it into init. any help would be awesome.
<jrib> !upstart | duhamel
<ubottu> duhamel: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> duhamel: if you want to do it properly, create an upstart job for it.  See the docs at that site, especially the cookbook
<BluesKaj> TomM2,
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max.
<duhamel> i kind of checked that out, but it looks complicated to set up and im kinda noob.
<dr_willis> i think thet cookbook link on the upstart page gives such an example  duhamel
<Virunga> jrib: i got that my intension isn't the right way to proceed. Anyway, thank you for your help.
<TomM2> BluesKaj, One second.
<dr_willis> duhamel:  or run it from /etc/rc.local as a quick and dirty way
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Everything is unmuted.
<duhamel> well, I'll check out upstart first and if I have troubles I'll be back. thank you all.
<BluesKaj> TomM2, ok , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , if there's no output then the module/driver is loaded properly
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Intel is my onboard sound card I am trying to get my creative labs 7.1 sound card working.
<krababbel> TomM2: why do you want the creative card?
<TomM2> krababbel, Because I am setting up a 7.1 surround system.
<krababbel> your intel onboard is not 7.1? nevermind then
<Cobra-Tn> Software Like "Sony Vegas" On Ubuntu "Video Editor"
<TomM2> My intel is 5.1
<TomM2> I think.
<krababbel> TomM2: do you use digital cables?
<ThinkT510> Cobra-Tn: i like openshot
<xlinux> hi
<krababbel> TomM2: do you use one cable, or more?
<TomM2> krababbel, More.
<krababbel> TomM2: can't you connect digitally? no digital input?
<TomM2> It's just the standard sound connector.
<krababbel> TomM2: I meant on the amplifier, a digital coax looks the same, but needs only one cable
<krababbel> RCA I mean
<TomM2> Oh.
<TomM2> Yes.
<drupin> i want to change host name
<krababbel> TomM2: If you have digital input for the amplifier or speakers and output on the intel, then you can use the intel
<drupin> sudo sed -i 's/drupin/Ubuntu/g' /etc/$i; this is giving sed: couldn't edit /etc/: not a regular file
<drupin> bekks: its not working
<TomM2> krababbel, Okay.
<krababbel> TomM2: in case there are no working drivers for the creative
<duhamel> hope I'm not annoying anyone but how would i use upstart? is it terminal or gui?
<bekks> drupin: Of, because it is wrong. Where do you got that from?
<BluesKaj> TomM2, I'm trying to find the chip the the creative labs card uses , any idea , I thought they were intels
<drupin> whe i asked you yesterday... theAdmin gave it i guess bekks
<bekks> drupin: I bet he gave you the correct command :)
<TomM2> I thought they used their own chips.
<bekks> drupin: Because thats only a snippet.
<dr_willis> creative has sort of dropped the ball on linuc support over the last few years. ;(
<drupin> bekks: <theadmin> drupin:  for i in hostname hosts ; do sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<AssociateX> So, unity crashes and goes to the login screen when ever I click the Dash home button. I looked at /ver/log/Xorg.0.log and saw this: [  8595.308] Warning: Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.
<bekks> drupin: Thats a complete command. You missed the for .. done parts.
<duhamel> i have andromouse server as an executable .jar file and i want to have it run at startup. i have xubuntu 12.04. i am wondering about how to use upstart.
<AssociateX> and in /ver/log/Xorg.0.log.old :http://paste.ubuntu.com/1265827/
<dr_willis> duhamel:  the cookbook link on the upstart docs page waaas vert detailed with examples
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Apparently it's "CA0106-DAT audio chipset"
<mschr> whats the new graphical sudo called? firing 'gksu' blanks my screen black, showing only the password dialog in layer
<BluesKaj> TomM2, also if you change the audio codec options in the bios to use the pci card instaed of the onboard , then, lspci | grep ausio,  might show it
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep audio rather , TomM2
<ThinkT510> mschr: gksudo for graphical apps
<drupin> bekks: it gives ... bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<TomM2> BluesKaj, It does not detect the creative sound card :s
<bekks> drupin: Whats the exact command you are typing?
<SS01> hey, is it possible to run Ubuntu on an android tablet? I dont mind rooting/unlocking bootloader
<BluesKaj> it meaning the bios , TomM2 ?
<TomM2> I don't know.
<drupin> bekks: sudo sed -i 's/drupin/Ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<BluesKaj> or the lspci | grep audio command , TomM2 ?
<mschr> thinkt510 is same story as with gksu
<bekks> drupin: WRONG.
<drupin> ok
<bekks> 1007 172235 < drupin> bekks: <theadmin> drupin:  for i in hostname hosts ; do sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<TomM2> BluesKaj, It outputs nothing.
<bekks> drupin: DONT omit parts of the command after "drupin:"
<ThinkT510> mschr: what are you trying to do?
<mschr> thinkt510 getting a #000 background with a dialog on top
<drupin> it starts from for? bekks
<Asphyxium> I know this isn't supported but could anyone please help me with getting Ubuntu 12.10's installer to boot from a USB drive?  I mounted the ISO and copied all the data with Windows 7 XCOPY.  It all shows up on the drive but my computer says the boot manager is missing.
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | Asphyxium
<ubottu> Asphyxium: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mschr> thinkt510 same logic as when installing a package - password is needed, show dialog for entering it, run APP in sudo
<mschr> in this case, wireshark
<bazhang> Asphyxium, sure it's supported. with unetbootin
<wilee-nilee> SS01, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585009  not a true dualboot I believe
<bekks> drupin: It starts after "drupin:"
<ThinkT510> mschr: what?
<Asphyxium> unetbootin?
<bazhang> Asphyxium, that among other tools
<satellit_e> use USB startup disk creator from live to write the USB
<bazhang> !usb | Asphyxium
<ubottu> Asphyxium: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<guest08374> I have a weird issue: I have used glftpd since Ubuntu 10.10 and I upgraded incremently to 12.04 recently which caused glftpd to corrupt files as they are sent
<mschr> thinkt510 simple, creating a launcher for 'sudo wireshark'
<Asphyxium> ok
<ThinkT510> mschr: i don't think this channel supports wireshark
<Asphyxium> So startup disk creator is a windows executable inside a directory somewhere in the data I copied?
<guest08374> I have done a lot of troubleshooting if someone has any ideas they wanna run
<satellit_e> no it is on Ubuntu CD
<BluesKaj> TomM2, where did you find the reference to the CA0106-DAT audio chipset ?
<cfhowlett> Asphyxium: startup disk creator is NOT a windows.exe
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Google.
<SS01> wilee-nilee: I was looking for a more traditional, wipe-the-memory install
<SS01> but thanks anyway :)
<Asphyxium> I'll try unetbootin
<Asphyxium> Thanks!
<Asphyxium> You guys are great.
<drupin> bekks: for i in hostname hosts ; do sudo sed -i 's/drupin/ubuntu/g' /etc/$i ; done
<BluesKaj> TomM2, well , then your card isn't being detected at all, and finding the right driver for it won't help. The bios option is the only way i can think of atm...anyone else have a suggestion ?
<mschr> thinkt510 it really have got nothing to do with wireshark.. is just a usecase for when a graphical app needs root rights
<bekks> drupin: correct.
<drupin> ok
<TomM2> BluesKaj, What would I do in the BIOS?
<wilee-nilee> SS01, Are not we all I have a nexus and have considrerd this, the boot is grub so it seems possible, you would need a bluetooth keyboard at the least.
<wilee-nilee> nexus 7
<Asphyxium> One last question
<ThinkT510> mschr: i've never needed to create a launcher which gives a graphical app root
<Asphyxium> Why in the WORLD does copying perfectly every file in an ISO to a boot medium fail while burning the iso to a boot medium works?
<bazhang> Asphyxium, using dd?
<dr_willis> Asphyxium: copying how exactly
<iceroot> Asphyxium: 1. you copy it wrong or 2. its not an hybrid iso
<Asphyxium> No Xcopy or the windows GUI (explorer)
<bazhang> Asphyxium, hybrid iso and dd
<Asphyxium> ok
<iceroot> Asphyxium: its the wrong way
<BluesKaj> TomM2, change the audio codec options or audio options in the bios to use the pci card instead of the onboard
<Asphyxium> I'll have to research ISO types
<SS01> wilee-nilee: yeah, I can do the keyboard. What if I just booted the ARM version of ubuntu from SD/USB/netboot/whatever then messed with the boot loader to load ubuntu as it would Android?
<Asphyxium> what's dd?
<iceroot> Asphyxium: just use dd to copy the file
<bazhang> Asphyxium, or just dont use windows tools for that
<mschr> thinkt510 gksu still works... but its just.. crazy slow and the overlay is not transparent in unity-2d
<dr_willis> thats not imageing the iso to the usb Asphyxium
<satellit_e> boot from the Ubuntu CD and use the USB Startup Disk Creator
<iceroot> Asphyxium: or use "unetbootin" or "usbcreator"
<mschr> thinkt510 so, i bet there's an alternative :)
<wilee-nilee> SS01, Not sure to be honest, I have been to busy with grad work to mess around other then to root it and tryout roms.
<Asphyxium> Perhaps there's hidden files (the command line interface doesn't share my GUI settings)
<Asphyxium> ok
<Asphyxium> Trying unetbootin
<mschr> my framebuffer is 4k x 1k and it takes a lot of gpu to draw everything, even if only black - every pixel gets damaged
<Asphyxium> thanks dr w
<drecute> Does anyone have any tip on why this custom grub hangs at the prompt: http://codepad.org/zuxv0pxQ
<SS01> wilee-nilee: okay - I'll try and report back
<dr_willis> Asphyxium: pendrivelinux website has dozens of tools and guides
<dr_willis> bbl
<SS01> I suppose we could even wipe the bootloader with GRUB..
<Asphyxium> ok I'll try that was an alternative if unetbootin doesn't work
<Asphyxium> *as
<ady> why my ubuntu  12.04 lts not support tar
<Asphyxium> Thanks
<wilee-nilee> SS01, I believe the bootloader is grub, grub legacy
<wilee-nilee> at least on my nexus 7
<SS01> oh
<wilee-nilee> hidden though.
<ThinkT510> drecute: hd0,0 doesn't look right
<guest08374> can anyone help me understand why grub breaks each time i do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade...each kernel update breaks grub making me rescue disk to fix it
<ThinkT510> drecute: with grub2 harddrives start at 0 and partitions start at 1
<ady> after download aircrack.ng n using common not   support (tar)
<vivek> hi
<Joy0x3806> hi
<AssociateX> I see a lot of gnome stuff is already install, what do I need to install to have gnome as an option at the login screen?
<AssociateX> 12.04lts
<ThinkT510> AssociateX: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<AssociateX> thank you.
<ady> yes ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ady> i try it
<Joy0x3806> Booting from USB, ubuntu server install, I got black screen & white cursor
<Joy0x3806> I used universal usb installer and unetbooting... same results :(
<Joy0x3806> help?
<ady> ady@ady-G31T-M7:~$ su
<ady> Password:
<ady> root@ady-G31T-M7:/home/ady# sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ady> Reading package lists... Done
<ady> Building dependency tree
<FloodBot1> ady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ady> Reading state information... Done
<drecute> ThinkT510: Thanks. But I'm on grub 0.98
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset > Joy0x3806
<ubottu> Joy0x3806, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> drecute: why so old?
<ady> sorry flood
<wilee-nilee> ady, You use sudo to get root not in root
<Joy0x3806> thank you
<llutz> ady: 1st why do you use sudo when having an active root account? 2nd why did you enable root-account 3rd what does "apt-cache policy tar |grep -i insta" say
<wilee-nilee> ady, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell will install you don't have to get to root first
<drecute> ThinkT510: I don't know. That's what comes with the kernel I'm using
<ThinkT510> drecute: what is the output of lsb_release -sd
<drecute> ThinkT510: CentOS 6.3 final ):
<ThinkT510> drecute: we only suppirt ubuntu here
<ThinkT510> support
<llutz> ady: and  4. why don't you use aircrack-ng from repos?
<ThinkT510> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Package/file aircrack does not exist in precise
<aflaouras> Hey! How can i add a second ctrl key with the same fuctionality ? Both ctrl_l and ctr_r doesn't work and i am thinking to change fn key as ctrl_l
<drecute> ThinkT510: I know. I just think the problem is more generic
<ady> dont install aircrack.ng tar for common
<ThinkT510> drecute: /join #centos
<llutz> forget 4., it seem to be removed from repos
<ady> why
<uxmanz> can any body help me with squashfs .... build and mod
<hosinisonfatmito> Ya shabeb badde mose3ade
<ady> what can i do now
<hosinisonfatmito> Fi 7ada
<hosinisonfatmito> Ya shabeb
<llutz> ady:  what does "apt-cache policy tar |grep -i insta" say
<bazhang> hosinisonfatmito, stop that
<David8654861> Hello
<David8654861> Can someone possibly help?
<hosinisonfatmito> Ane 3am botlob mose3ade
<uxmanz> yea david
<hosinisonfatmito> Habibi ane ma azdi Shi
<L3top> Not without a question David8654861
<hosinisonfatmito> Bas baddi hada ysaedni
<bazhang> hosinisonfatmito, english here
<hosinisonfatmito> Bas Ana ma efham elek
<uxmanz> hosinisonfatmito,....habibi english
<joel135> Hi, I'm considering encrypting my home directory, but as my computer is fairly slow already, I need to know the encryption won't consume a lot of resources. What are your experiences?
<agata> agata
<ady>  Installed: 1.26-4ubuntu1
<ady>   Candidate: 1.26-4ubuntu1
<ady>   Version table:
<ady>  *** 1.26-4ubuntu1 0
<ady>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> ady: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ady>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<aflaouras> any advice?
<David8654861> I'm using Empathy for IRC, I'm connected to this channel and a channel on the GIMP network. Both user lists are fine and I can see all users. But I'm on a friends IRC and the user list only shows my nick
<David8654861> I'm a bit confused as to why that is
<WhereIsMySpoon> David8654861: go to #help
<L3top> Sounds like you are in a room of your own creation David8654861.
<WhereIsMySpoon> this is ubuntu help
<David8654861> Okay
<WhereIsMySpoon> but yea, what l3 said
<David8654861> Thanks
<llutz> ady: what was your exact tar-command?
<David8654861> There are users in the room and I see their messages, etc, fine. Just really strange
<fidel_> David8654861: my quick guess: you are in channel A on network A but you think you are in channel A in network B
<ThinkT510> David8654861: probably better to use a proper irc client like xchat
<fidel_> David8654861: good luck debugging it in #help or #insert-your-client-if-it-exists ;)
<David8654861> Yeah that sort of makes sense. I just like having everything together
<ady> tar -zxvf aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<llutz> ady: and the error you get?
<ady> yes
<ady> error
<osse> How can I give my user permissions to mount samba partitions? Right now using 'Connect to server ...' only gives me an unhelpful error message. Running 'smbmount' as root works but then the file permission make things difficult
<llutz> ady: what is the error you get?
<bazhang> !paste | ady
<ubottu> ady: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aflaouras> Both ctrl_l and ctr_r doesn't work and i am thinking to change fn key as ctrl_l , any advice?
<ady> Command line option 'z' [from -zxvf] is not known.
<ady> ady@ady-G31T-M7:~$
<jrib> aflaouras: you can do that using xmodmap
<jrib> aflaouras: though that fn key may be special somehow... I don't know.  See what happens in xev
<mschr> osse you need to mount things as root user (or via sudo). If nothing is set in options 'uid' then you chown files, using the root user (if password is required, also root pass is needed)
<hashem> Is anyone else on 12.10 beta finding that they have significantly worse battery life than in 12.04?
<jrib> hashem: #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 discussion
 * ady use  ubuntu 12.04 lts
<chris_> Hey guys, anyone know how to install the KDE desktop on ubuntu 12.04?
<jrib> !kde | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<WhereIsMySpoon> who killed irccloud :p
<mschr> osse osse try 'mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=******** //Host/Share /mnt/point'
<chris_> jrib, thanks mate!
<WhereIsMySpoon> server admin trip over the wire? ^^
<ady> see ubuntu software canter
<ady> how to install aircrack.ng?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/install.html http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: please google
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: it was the first and 2nd result when i googled "how install aircracking"
<WhereIsMySpoon> :|
<tryy3> how do i turn on/off X server?
<ThinkT510> tryy3: sudo service lightdm stop
<tryy3> k thanks
<ady> yes
<ady> i alrady download aircrack.ng
<tryy3> ThinkT510 my screen is all purple?
<pero_p> hi all
<ThinkT510> tryy3: thats nice
<tryy3> ThinkT510 no i mean i cant see anything else, how can i fix it?
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: <_>
<vibhav> ady: YOu can also install aircrack ng by typing "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng" in a terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: you just turned off your gui
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: you arent going to have any graphicals without a gui
<pero_p> what's the default ubuntu deskttop name? it's like gnome3.4 but it not
<tryy3> WhereIsMySpoon but i did sudo service lightdm start ?
<ThinkT510> vibhav: no, not in 12.04
<tryy3> WhereIsMySpoon i didn't do 'stop' i did 'start'
<wilee-nilee> pero_p, unity
<vibhav> WhereIsMySpoon: I dont think he stopped his gui
<ThinkT510> !unity | pero_p
<ubottu> pero_p: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: try "sudo service lightdm restart"
<vibhav> ThinkT510: What happens when you press Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<tryy3> WhereIsMySpoon still nothing, it didn't even turn black or anything
<wilee-nilee> pero_p, If you are having a problem you might state it for help.
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: restart your pc
<WhereIsMySpoon> i have no clue what you've done
<ThinkT510> vibhav: i get a tty, though i'm not sure why you are asking me
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<tryy3> WhereIsMySpoon ok just gonna save some stuff
<ady> $ sudo apt-get install tar -zxvf aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<ady> [sudo] password for ady:
<ady> E: Command line option 'z' [from -zxvf] is not known.
<vibhav> ThinkT510: Oopes
<pero_p> thanks all ;)
<vibhav> ady: No
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: can you pastebin your .bashrc please?
<pero_p> so i know what to search if i had problems ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> wait hang on
<WhereIsMySpoon> no
<vibhav> ady: just type "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng"
<WhereIsMySpoon> why aer you doing install tar
<ThinkT510> vibhav: aircrack-ng isn't in the 12.04 repos
<vibhav> ThinkT510: sorry for that, it was meant for tryy3
<tryy3> vibhav what was ment for me?
<vibhav> tryy3: yes
<wilee-nilee> pero_p, It is called unity but is in the repos the ubuntu-desktop
<ady> Package 'aircrack-ng' has no installation candidate
<vibhav> tryy3: What happens when you press Ctrl + Alt + F1?
<tryy3> vibhav oh ok hold on
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: It isnt in the repos
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: please read what people are saying to you
<WhereIsMySpoon> ady: otherwise people just won't bother
<tryy3> vibhav nothing
<gyre008> where can I get apt-add-repo command from ? I mean the package
<visored> the left side launcher bar sometimes goes blank, not allowing me to see the icons on it. is there a way to reload it without restarting?
<gyre008> i tried to look for it but couldn't find anytihng
<mschr> read http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=downloads : debian packages. add deb to /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get install aircrack-ng
<wilee-nilee> gyre008, What are you actually trying to do?
<gyre008> add a repo ?
<gyre008> http://blog.brightbox.co.uk/posts/next-generation-ruby-packages-for-ubuntu
<vibhav> tryy3: Try using nomodeset
<vibhav> !nomodeset | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<warren-hill> ady: aircrack-ng is in quantal here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/aircrack-ng could try install from deb
<gyre008> ahh python-software-properties
<wilee-nilee> gyre008, Half way down the page it tells you how
<gyre008> jess wilee-nilee i know that…i just didn't have python properties package installed which contains the helper script..i was asking what package those scripts are in and now i know
<wilee-nilee> install the ppa run a update and install, if the PPA supports your release
<vibhav> tryy3: Can you try this boot technique?
<tryy3> vibhav i will iam just trying to stop my servers ^_^
<BluesKaj> TomM2, any luck with the bios ?
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Nope.
<w4|k3r> Need some help with Ubuntu 10.04
<ady_> ctrl+alt+F1?
<ady_> for what
<w4|k3r> I am unable to open any page that is visible using Localhost
<chris_> jrib, Thanks i have just installed the kubuntu desktop! Thanks for the help!
<jrib> chris_: no problem
<w4|k3r> jrib: anything that you can point me to
<jrib> w4|k3r: I don't know what you mean
<chris_> jrib, Its totally sweet, one more question tho i can go back to the default view at anytime by selecting the options on the login screen right?
<jrib> chris_: exactly.  You can install as many desktop environments or window managers as you want and just select them at the login screen
<chris_> jrib, REALLY! (Sorry i am new to linux and ubuntu) even cinamon from linux mint???
<ThinkT510> chris_: cinnamon isn't supported
<Sidewinder> chris_, It's all about choices. :-)
<jrib> chris_: well, I don't know how easy it is to use that.  I meant things in the repositories :)
<tryy3> vibhav hmm... i rebooted my desktop, and pressed ubuntu (iam dual-booting with windows) then i got a purple screen with the options 'ubuntu with linux ....' 'ubuntu with linux.... recovery mode
<jrib> chris_: *default* repositories
<BluesKaj> TomM2, there is one thing that might work  , alt+f2 , gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , at the bottom add this line , options  snd_emu10kx index=0, then save the file and a reboot is needed if ,sudo alsa force-reload , doesn't give any output in the terminal.
<tryy3> vibhav so i pressed 'ubuntu with linux....' and it just went purple
<chris_> thinced, Sidewinder, jrib Thanks for the reply, thats okay i am liking this desktop now, now the fun part time to customise!
<jrib> chris_: enjoy
<w4|k3r> Lamp server issue, help :(
<chris_> jrib, Cheers!
<jrib> w4|k3r: what exactly is the issue?
<w4|k3r> from the localhost I can view the pages, but from outside I am unable to
<mario_> Hello. How do I identify my Motherboard? I want to know all specs, but I cant do it because I do not have a manual and can`t search on internet because I do not know the model. Is there a command i can input in the Terminal?
<jrib> w4|k3r: are you behind a router or firewall of some sort?
<mario_> lshw does not show the model
<w4|k3r> I am behind a router
<jrib> w4|k3r: you need to forward port 80 on your router to your server
<w4|k3r> ok, how do I do that
<jrib> !portforward | w4|k3r
<ubottu> w4|k3r: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<chris_> mario_, in ubuntu u can goto system settings, and in there there is an option that tells you system info ie chip set and graphics card
<BluesKaj> mario_, sudo lshw
<Sidewinder> mario_, Perhaps sudo lshw might list what you want.
<chris_> hope that helps!
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Did not work.
<vibhav> tryy3: reboot you desktop
<ThinkT510> jrib: sweet, never knew that factoid existed
<BluesKaj> TomM2, does lspci show the card ?
<vibhav> tryy3: and dont press Ubuntu with Linux
<ThinkT510> !cookie | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * jrib now has to go search for milk
<tryy3> vibhav ok what should i press then?
<TomM2> BluesKaj, Nope.
<chris_> ThinkT510, I agree!
<w4|k3r> Thanks a lot
<chris_> !cookie | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> TomM2, and you have no pci audio option in the bios ?
 * w4|k3r thanks jrib 
<jrib> w4|k3r: no problem
<Bub> oh dear
<vibhav> tryy3: With the arrow keys highlight Ubuntu with Linux and press 'e'
<tryy3> vibhav oh... from here i know what to do i think :D
<Bub> q
<ThinkT510> Bub: you sound troubled, need ubuntu support?
<Bub> yes, I am\
<vibhav> tryy3: pressed 'e'?
<tryy3> vibhav ye
<Sidewinder> !details | Bub
<ubottu> Bub: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder: he left
<vibhav> tryy3: Not using the arrow keys navigate to the line which begins with "linux"
<Sidewinder> Oops; I hate it when that happens; guess I oughta' turn on parts/joins.. :-/
<tryy3> vibhav done
<vibhav> tryy3: Also, are you sure you have *NOT* pressed 'e' for recover mode?
<tryy3> vibhav pretty sure
<wildintellect> mario_, sudo dmidecode | more will show everything is your hardware
<vibhav> tryy3: ah okay, now navigate to the end of the line
<wildintellect> the change to a > save.txt to put it in a text file for future reference
<vibhav> (the line beginning with "linux")
<ady_> how to install  fron deb using command
<tryy3> vibhav done
<PenguinCSC> ady_, what are you trying to install?
<ady_> how  2 install aircrack  deb
<vibhav> tryy3: Can you see something like "quiet splash" at the end of the line?
<mschr> ady_ read http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=downloads : debian packages. add deb to /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get install aircrack-ng
<PenguinCSC> ady_, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<wildintellect> ady_, generally dpkg -i nameoffile.deb, but a repo is a better idea
<osse> mschr: I get a message saying "only root can do that"
<k1l> ady_: aircrack is not suported here
<tryy3> vibhav ye "quiet splash vt...."
<mschr> osse opened terminal?
<k1l> ady_: if you _need_ aircrack you need to read yourself into the topic
<ady_> ubuntu 12.0 lts
<osse> mschr: Oh sorry, I only saw the last of your messages.
<ady_> 12.04
<ady_> lts
<osse> mschr: So I should mount it as root and then chown the contents? Let me try
<vibhav> tryy3: what is the last word in the line?
<tryy3> vibhav handoff=7
<nightmare365> hi guys ..wanted to ask which was the default chess game in ubuntu back in time when it used to come with chess by default
<Sidewinder> ady_, There's also a #backtrack channel.
<utabak> For an application I should install -adobe-courier-bold-r-normal--14-100-100-100-m-90-iso10646-1
<vibhav> tryy3: are you talking about the end of the line beginning with "linux"?
<MikeWorth> Hi, my desktop died on me recently; I've now managed to get it to boot to the login screen, but it will not get any further. When I try to login the screen goes black and it then returns to the login screen. watching syslog over ssh has revealed "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region, inode 4325495" which I guess is something to do with my encrypted home partition. This strikes me as odd bec
<MikeWorth> ause over ssh I'm perfectly able to view and read my files. Can anyone help please?
<utabak> how can install these font families: a couple more from above
<tryy3> vibhav yes
<utabak> afobe
<osse> mschr: When I try to chown the mount point dir I get "Input/output error"
<vibhav> tryy3: okay. So after handoff=7, type "nomodeset" (after a space
<vibhav> )
<tryy3> vibhav ok
<mschr> osse seems like you have a mounted partition in that directory, unmount it first
<tryy3> vibhav done
<ady_> ubuntu r backtrack best
<silverarrow> has anyone made blueman work in Ubuntu?
<tryy3> vibhav now f10 to boot?
<vibhav> tryy3: Now is the line beginning with "linux" ending with nomodeset?
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, I did
<tryy3> vibhav yes
<vibhav> tryy3: Yes, boot
<k1l> ady_: backtrack is not supported here
<tryy3> vibhav so far, still purple
<tryy3> vibhav nvm
<ady_> ok sorry just say
<ady_> tq
 * ady_ newbee ubuntu 
<tryy3> vibhav 'The system is running in low-graphics mode...' is this normal?
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, you need to remove the existing Bluetooth first
<osse> mschr: I thought you meant to do it while it was mounted. If it's not mounted and I do it then the permissions of the directory I want to mount it in just changes to root:root
<vibhav> tryy3: Yes
<Sidewinder> !backtrack > ady_
<ubottu> ady_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> TomM2, I noticed you haven't rebooted to check your bios , is this sound issue on a different computer ?
<Sidewinder> :)
<tryy3> vibhav now what, 'Run in low-graphics mode for just one session' 'Reconfigure graphics' 'Troubleshoot the error' 'Exit to console login' ?
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: I am in lubuntu, there is only one manger I think?
<mschr> osse the username you use is not the same as your local unix user?
<mschr> *username in -o list of options
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, it's been a while
<osse> mschr: it is the same
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: blueman works fine for me
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, I remeber the Bluman site had a HOWTO
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: how do you mange it?
<silverarrow> I have my phone "visible", my computer visible, and
<osse> mschr: right now I get anot Input/output error while trying to mount it, so I need to sort that out first before continuing
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: i removed the gnome thingy and installed blueman, i prefer blueman
<mschr> osse say, your user is Foo and mountpoint is /mnt/Bar, do this from terminal:
<fever-^> how can i completely reinstall alsa,, and without pulse?
<mschr> sudo mount -t cifs -o username=Foo,password=FoosPass //RemoteHost/Share /mnt/Bar
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, try this: http://blueman-project.org/wiki/Installing_Blueman#Ubuntu
<sandipan> HI
<vibhav> tryy3: Run in Low graphics mmode for just 1 session
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: I`ve been reding the how-to on their forum site
<osse> mschr: yes that will work, however I need to be root to browse the files
<vibhav> tryy3: YOu can then install the drivers for your graphics card which has caused the problem
<vibhav> (through Ubuntu)
<tryy3> vibhav oh ok
<mdkess> I have a pair of Logitech G35 USB headphones, which supposedly support 7.1 sound. However I can't find the option in sound settings for anything beyond 2.0 - has anyone managed to get similar headphones working?
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: I already have the package installed, and it is listed under preferances
<tryy3> vibhav :S i think the screen might froze i can do anything :S
<ady_> my ubuntu not support update why?
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, you need to disable the gnome bluetooth manager first
<silverarrow> ThinkT510: can you try to explain how you use it?
<PenguinCSC> you probably have them both
<mschr> osse shouldnt be the case..
<fever-^> anyone know how to completely reinstall sound system?
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: what do you mean, its pretty self explanitory
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: I don`t think I have that in lubuntu, with the lxde desktop
<AlanBell> ady_: what version and why do you say it won't support update?
<silverarrow> ickey
<k1l> ady_: there is no upgrade yet for the 12.04 (besides the 12.04.1 )
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, run 'bluman-manager &' in a terminal
<ady_> ubuntu 12.04 lts not support update (error)
<fever-^> well you can get 12.10 with do-release-upgrade -d :p
<AlanBell> ady_: where do you see that error and is that the precise text of the error?
<k1l> fever-^: dont suggest that :(
<ThinkT510> ady_: you really need to be a lot more clearer
<silverarrow> k1l:  I think you can do release upgrade to beta 2 now
<AlanBell> fever-^: why do you want to reinstall your sound system? is it broken?
<vibhav> tryy3: The screen is still frozen?
<ThinkT510> silverarrow: just because you can doesn't meant you should
<k1l> silverarrow: suggest that to new users? i dont think so :/
<ady_> how to upgrade get v12.10
<k1l> ady_: its not final now. dont do that
<Ali__1> hi
<tryy3> vibhav ye i cant move anything
<fever-^> it wasn't working for Urban Terror (game)
<AlanBell> ady_: wait until the 18th of this month
<Ali__1> i want a question
<gordonjcp> fever-^: tried using aoss?
<fever-^> AlanBell: i removed pulseaudio and now it seems theres no sound at all
<ThinkT510> Ali__1: heres a question: what do you want?
<Ali__1> i want to run some websites on single server
<fever-^> even though i updated gstreamer-properties to use alsa
<kyubotsu> ady_: discussion of version 12.10 @ #ubuntu+1
<AlanBell> fever-^: in that case sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^  <- the ^ is important.
<Ali__1> help me about this
<vibhav> tryy3: Sorry, I am not very experienced with such problems. Maybe other people here can help you.
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: http://imagebin.org/231209
<AlanBell> Ali__1: /etc/apache2/sites-available is where the configuration files for multiple websites go
<Ali__1> so can i change this on backtrack too?
<k1l> !backtrack > Ali__1
<ubottu> Ali__1, please see my private message
<tryy3> anyone can answer me how i can fix if a screen is getting frozen?
<fever-^> AlanBell: then reboot, i assume? :)
<Ali__1> backtrack is a ubuntu base linux too
<ThinkT510> Ali__1: not supported here
<k1l> Ali__1: see the bots msg
<Ali__1> ok
<AlanBell> fever-^: well log out and back in as a minimum, perhaps reboot. That should install all the required packages that were removed
<fever-^> ok
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, run this in a terminal: 'sudo dpkg -l | grep blueman'
<silverarrow> sorry, I was a bit slow there http://imagebin.org/231210
<osse> mschr: heh, now I can't get rid of the input/output error even when I'm attempting to mount it. Do you have any ideas?
<mschr> reboot
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, the error seems to state it is not installed, I don't have a bluetooth dongle here to check...
<mschr> osse or try running sudo umount /mntpoint a number of times
<fever-^_> hmm
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: a missing "e" in blue
<tryy3> anyone can answer me how i can fix if a screen is getting frozen?
<osse> mschr: the mountpoint doesn't exist any longer :P
<osse> I will reboot
<fever-^_> it seems GNOME got removed and LXDE has no panel :>
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: http://imagebin.org/231211
<mschr> osse issue ' $ mount ' and find any of type smbfs or cifs
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, how many bluetooth icons do you have in your panel?
<silverarrow> one
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC:  one for the actual app runing, and one taskbar icon
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, and if you right-click the icon? Does it look like before or something else?
<tryy3> anyone can answer me how i can fix if a screen is getting frozen?
<osse> mschr: woops. I've rebooted both my computer and the server running samba. Same error when I try to mount
<bekks> tryy3: Which screen?
<tryy3> bekks nomodeset i belive
<bekks> tryy3: "nomodeset" is not a screen. Which screen are you talking about?
<tryy3> bekks hold on
<ThinkT510> evidently his monitor
<bekks> ThinkT510: :P
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: I get a list of options, "turn bluetooth off", "setup new device"
<PenguinCSC> tryy3, if you press ALT-F2, do you get a line to enter a command?
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, is there an About option?
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: the setup functions are greyed down in the app window, on taskbar, they seem to load a window which cashes with the ever so slight flicker
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: Blueman applet 1.23
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, have you rebooted or a least log out after installing Blueman?
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: thanks, at least I know something is wrong now
<silverarrow> yes,
<silverarrow> rebooted
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, is this an external dongle or built in to the motherboard?
<silverarrow> built in, but I have a usb dongle some where
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, is this a laptop?
<tryy3> bekks sorry for the wait https://www.dropbox.com/s/x88ekgu9svu61vl/20121007_191149.jpg
<silverarrow> yues
<tryy3> PenguinCSC https://www.dropbox.com/s/x88ekgu9svu61vl/20121007_191149.jpg
<PenguinCSC> tryy3, and that happened after what?
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, I have a dongle somewhere. Let me reproduce the install
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: maybe I should go on their forum and post
<tryy3> PenguinCSC i edit the 'ubuntu with linux...' the line with linux i typed nomodeset at end, then i pressed F10 to boot, and i got 'The system is running in low-graphics mode...' and i pressed OK and then that window came up
<PenguinCSC> tryy3, what was your original problem?
<mschr> osso hmm.. as proof that service is working, try browsing it via nautilus fileexplorer (smb://HOST/)
<tryy3> PenguinCSC i had a purple screen nothing else
<mschr> osso otherwise, check these sample shares http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=MPPC4vwL
<escott> tryy3, sounds like you have an nvidia card. so you need to put nomodeset and you probably want to install the nvidia drivers
<tryy3> escott correct, only problem is that this screen is frozen atm!
<escott> tryy3, is the system completely frozen? does the capslock key cause the light to come on
<tryy3> escott dont think the system is completly frozen cuz the screen went to sleep but i moved the mouse and it went on again, and capslock key causes the light to come on!
<escott> tryy3, can you get to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: lsmod gave this: bluetooth  203466  22 btusb,rfcomm,bnep
<diverdude> hello. I have installed program called haproxy. However when i run sudo /etc/init.d/haproxy start its not starting. what am I missing? I also need this program to run automatically on boot
<tryy3> escott if tty1 is a command line then yes (iam on it now)
<escott> tryy3, then i would suggest installing the nvidia drivers there (sorry i guess im catching up here)
<escott> tryy3, the alternative is that you have one of those nvidia optimus systems in which case im not sure what if anything will work
<escott> diverdude, sudo service haproxy start
<tryy3> escott oh ok... how do i install the 'good' nvidia drivers then? if you need this information, i got a gtx 550ti
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, what version of ubuntu are yo running?
<escott> tryy3, jockey-text should find the right drivers for you
<tryy3> escott ok i guess i wait until him/her answer me :D
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: 12.04 and 12.10, and lubuntu
<BluesKaj> !Optimus | tryy3
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: it seems to behave the same
<tryy3> BluesKaj ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: go to nvidia's website
<WhereIsMySpoon> tryy3: they have a nice interactive layout that makes it easy to choose drivers
<PenguinCSC> silverarrow, I tried to install on on my 12.04 and the PPA does not include precise
<escott> tryy3, "him/her"? jockey-text is a program. sudo jockey-text
<tryy3> escott oh sorry ^_^
<tryy3> WhereIsMySpoon but i cant download? i cant access the computer?
<WhereIsMySpoon> wat
<BluesKaj> tryy3, if you have 2 graphics gpus on your laptop then it's probly the optimus system , bumblebee is alinux app that can help solve this issue
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: let me reboot, I have bluetooth on the 12.04 too, I am 12.10 now,
<tryy3> BluesKaj its a desktop not a laptop, and i belive i only got 1 gpu and that is gtx 550ti
<ThinkT510> WhereIsMySpoon: don't suggest the nvidia site please, users are meant to stick to the repos
<WhereIsMySpoon> ThinkT510: ah sorry
<escott> tryy3, then you should be fine with the jockey-text installed driver. optimus is a laptop thing
<silverarrow> PenguinCSC: it has to be there some where
<tryy3> escott it just said 'Additional Drivers' 'Searching for available drivers...' then nothing more
<kyubotsu> tryy3: when did it start malfunctioning, was this a fresh install?
<escott> tryy3, is that computer connected to the internet?
<tryy3> kyubotsu i think from start but i did succed to get it working once dont remember how i did but then when i reboot it stop working again and now iam here :D
<jgcampbell300> can anyone recomend a good package to start researching i want to build my own dns server
<tryy3> escott i belive so
<escott> tryy3, can you "ping google.com" (hit ctrl-c to stop it after a few seconds)
<tryy3> escott ye its oc
<tryy3> escott connected*
<escott> !ics | jgcampbell300 should have some relevant recommendations
<ubottu> jgcampbell300 should have some relevant recommendations: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<escott> tryy3, does lspci show your graphics card
<kyubotsu> tryy3: nvidia cards are highly compatible with ubuntu in general, so there is hope for you. have you tried reinstalling the system ?
<bekks> kyubotsu: Thats no windows. No need to reinstall it.
<tryy3> escott i dont belive so but i could be wrong
<Pyroneous> hi
<kyubotsu> bekks: reinstalling might only take 45 minutes, as opposed to searching for a technical answer for hours
<Pyroneous> need some help with my ati 6850HD and multi-desktop display
<bekks> kyubotsu: Fixing might take 5 minutes.
<kyubotsu> bekks: then please do
<bekks> kyubotsu: Reinstalling is ALWAYS the LAST resort.
<Pyroneous> chasing my tail trying to get it working
<escott> tryy3, run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lspci | pastebinit"
<jgcampbell300> how do i turn off all the join messages here
<tryy3> kyubotsu i tryed once to install ubuntu on this desktop while ago (like 4-7month from now or so) and it didn't work back then either, though i didn't bother trying to fix it
<escott> tryy3, then send us the link that you get at the end
<BluesKaj> tryy3, sudo lshw -C video| grep driver
<kyubotsu> tryy3: what version of ubuntu you have there?
<Pyroneous> 12.04
<Pyroneous> precise
<tryy3> escott ehum... i got a swedish keyboard so i dont know how to make  |  :S
<tryy3> kyubotsu ubuntu 12.04
<alonso> 12.04
<kyubotsu> tryy3: did you try running jockey-text on tty as already suggested?
<tryy3> kyubotsu yes
<escott> tryy3, you could do lspci > temp.txt; pastebinit temp.txt;
<Pyroneous> has anyone successfully configured a multidesktop config with ati drivers?
<zoktar> anyone tried to get a satio running as a webcam in ubuntu?
<tryy3> escott 'You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.'
<tryy3> BluesKaj ehum... i got a swedish keyboard so i dont know how to make  |  :S
<kendfinger> Hello guys!
<escott> tryy3, you must have done the lspci > temp.txt incorrectly.
<tryy3> escott nope i write correctly :S
<escott> tryy3, what exactly are you typing
<tryy3> escott lspci > temp.txt
<escott> tryy3, does "cat temp.txt" show the same output as lspci would
<Star_Light> is there any room to discuss with someone about registers ?
<Star_Light> CPU registers
<escott> Star_Light, ##hardware perhaps
<tryy3> escott oh thats why... i got no spae left on device so i cant install pastebinit :S
<tryy3> space*
<tryy3> escott thats why i trying to get the gui's working ^_^
<escott> tryy3, this is a classic !xy isn't it
<Star_Light> ty escoott
<tryy3> escott what you mean?
<escott> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ojii> hi everyone. since yesterday my laptop always runs the fans on max speed (despite CPU and GPU being very cool). Anyone have a clue how to fix that?
<escott> in this case... you dont have any free space on the disk so not much is going to work
<tryy3> escott oh... :S i thought if i could get the gui working i could install a hard drive sizer thingy :P
<ThinkT510> tryy3: the point he is making is you didn't mention your original problem, which would have saved a lot of time
<mguasch> hi guys.
<tryy3> escott o.O i can access with ftp now i can free up some space to install drivers
<tryy3> ThinkT510 sry didn't think of it :S
<escott> tryy3, its very strange that you dont have any free space for an application as small as pastebinit. something must be seriously wrong
<tryy3> escott i went out of disc space compeltly :S
<kyubotsu> not only that, but then reisntalling goes right out the window as an option too
<escott> tryy3, when you are installing how much disk space are you giving ubuntu
<tryy3> escott http://puu.sh/1cn1k see
<kyubotsu> oh wait, how could he possibly update his system at all anyway..
<tryy3> escott i gave it 30gb
<prettygreat> So, I have a question. Is it possible to make  folder read-only to a single user, and not let that user access any other folders?
<BluesKaj> tryy3, doubt you are out of disk space , have you tried a reboot
<escott> tryy3, /dev/loop0 is not a real disk. why are you installing to a loop disk
<bekks> kyubotsu: On a filled up filesystem, updating will crash. Please stop suggesting it.
<tryy3> escott i used wubi... cuz the live CD didn't wanna work ;(
<kyubotsu> bekks: i wasn't; it stands to reason that at some point he'll have to
<tryy3> BluesKaj it said i was out of disc space when i tryed to install it hold on gonna do it again
<bekks> kyubotsu: His system still boots, no need so far.
<escott> prettygreat, yes but its pretty hard to do. from the computers perspective the user is the program he/she runs so that folder would need a full copy of all the libraries and programs the user would run
<BluesKaj> ok wubi tryy3 , nevermind
<prettygreat> escott, that seems excessive.
<kyubotsu> bekks: in fact, how could he install drivers if needed. you're not paying attention
<prettygreat> Windows could do it easily >.>
<tryy3> BluesKaj oh nvm... it got installed :S
<tryy3> escott pastebinit got installed i didn't thought it would hold on
<bekks> kyubotsu: I am paying attention. His system still boots.
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't real ubuntu install ., it's meant for testing it
<escott> prettygreat, not even windows can really do that. windows is underneath it all pretty much the same as unix. if you want to give a more detailed description of your goals we can suggest a  good way to do it
<tryy3> escott http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266118/
<prettygreat> Okay.
<tryy3> BluesKaj well thats the only thing that works for me :S
<prettygreat> I have a fileserver with a bunch of files. I want one folder to be accessed by a friend of mine, but I don't want him to be able to see anything else.
<BluesKaj> !alternate | tryy3
<ubottu> tryy3: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<escott> prettygreat, and how will he be accessing these files
<escott> prettygreat, ftp, samba, ssh?
<prettygreat> escott, My initial thoughts were SFTP
<prettygreat> But whatever you think is best
<escott> prettygreat, sftp is very easy to secure
<tryy3> BluesKaj didn't try that.... does it work to "upgrade" from wubi?
<ThinkT510> tryy3: you don't upgrade from wubi, you get rid of it
<escott> prettygreat, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<tryy3> ThinkT510 but that means i haft to move my like 10gb minecraft folder :S
<kendfinger> Hello guys! Anyone here like Quantal so far?
<escott> prettygreat, and you can ignore all the stuff about versions and compiling the latest version. the openssh in ubuntu has the features you need
<xangua> !12.10 | kendfinger
<ubottu> kendfinger: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> tryy3, it's meant to be real install on it's own partition , not in wubi ..dunno if it will work in wubi
<kendfinger> whoops
<kendfinger> I forgot
<kendfinger> xangua: sorry
<tryy3> BluesKaj aww ok
<tryy3> ThinkT510 and all my settings and apt-get installations will be gone :S
<prettygreat> escott, I see
<prettygreat> This gives a lot of extra information such as setup etc.
<ThinkT510> tryy3: wubi is not meant to be used seriously, its more of a testing ground
 * prettygreat reads
<ThinkT510> tryy3: even a vm is more desirable
<tryy3> ThinkT510 i guess i haft to reinstall then ;(
<tryy3> ThinkT510 how can i kill wubi with FIRE ? :D
<prettygreat> escott, is the one that comes with Ubuntu the OpenSSH 4.9+ Built-in Version?
<ThinkT510> tryy3: i've never used it, have fun
<tryy3> ThinkT510 oh gawd...
<tryy3> ThinkT510 i probly gonna screw up alot more then just uninstall wubi :S
<BluesKaj> tryy3, just switch to windows , save any data you need to file on windows from ubuntu , then uninstall wubi , then reboot
<ThinkT510> tryy3: apparently you uninstall it just like any other windows program
<escott> prettygreat, yes
<tryy3> ThinkT510 oh btw, does it work to put drivers into the alternative CD? so i get right nvidia drivers from scratch?
<prettygreat> escott, "Important (OpenSSH tests for this condition): ensure their home directory is owned by root, and is not writable by any other user or group."
<tryy3> BluesKaj okej i will do that
<prettygreat> I can't do that
<prettygreat> As the directory is written to by another user
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, Did you get the wubi actually installed and running?
<ThinkT510> tryy3: no, you'd need to download them after install
<diamonds> hiya
<diamonds> trying to install wunderlist http://pastie.org/pastes/4928420/text
<diamonds> ^does this look familiar to anyone?
<tryy3> wilee-nilee not really 'correctly' but i got it working :D
<diamonds> sudo ./installer/installer tells me there's "not enough info"
<diamonds> wondering if this is a .deb package or something
<tryy3> ThinkT510 aw ok i thought like ghost installations or what they are called ^_^
<qwitwa> Can anyone tell me how to open a music file with cmus by default?
<escott> prettygreat, you arent giving that user shell so it doesnt matter
<wilee-nilee> tryy3, Cool, just wondering you can transfer a wubi to a partition, but I would only do it with a good install that had be being used for awhile.
<diamonds> http://www.6wunderkinder.com/wunderlist
<ThinkT510> qwitwa: man cmus
<prettygreat> escott, would this also allow all subfolders?
<escott> prettygreat, sure
 * prettygreat tries it
<diamonds> there is no readme and changelog contains nothing but dummy text
<tryy3> wilee-nilee nah not really good partition and i only been using for like 3 days or so
<diamonds> honestly this is kind of a shitty program but I'm using it because I'm already using it on other platforms
<BobMarley> hello, my ubuntu 12.04 is not detecting certain usb pens, what to do to solve this??
<qwitwa> ThinkT510: Isn't this a more general thing? I can select any program from thunar properties>open with menu, but terminal apps like thunar don't work.
<kyubotsu> wubi cannot be put in its own partition. the point of wubi is to try out ubuntu WITHIN windows
<prettygreat> escott, I don't have a /usr/local/etc/sshd_config
<escott> prettygreat, its in /etc
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, Yes it can this has been being done for a considerable time, and it is a standard install then.
<ThinkT510> qwitwa: what?
<qwitwa> ThinkT510: How would I use the name of the file being openened in a custom open command?
<llutz> prettygreat: http://www.serverubuntu.it/SFTP-chroot
<qwitwa> I don't want to open a file in cmus. I want all mp3s to open in a new terminal window in cmus.
<kyubotsu> wilee-nilee: then why are we wasting time and not doint a proper dual boot?
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, Don;t just proclaim what you don't know.
<qwitwa> Okay, half answered my question in that I need to launch the terminal first.
<prettygreat> Found it
<prettygreat> llutz, thanks!
<qwitwa> But my question about the file still stands - if I go into nautilus and set a file to open with a custom command, how do I use the filepath of that file in the command itself?
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, I have always partitioned installed, others will do a wubi instal this is for them.
<vlt> Hello. I’m trying to get Flash working on my Ubuntu 10.04 LTS desktop. I tried so far by installing flashplugin-installer, then adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo, and finally I installed google-chrome. But it still doesn’t work. What should I do next?
<ThinkT510> vlt: abandon flash :)
<kyubotsu> wubi | wilee-nilee
<kyubotsu> !wubi | wilee-nilee
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<prettygreat> it says Take special care on the owner and permission along the entire path structure, all the folder must be owned by "root:root" and with 755 permissions.  again :[
<prettygreat> Is that important?
<wilee-nilee> kyubotsu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<tokam> can you please fix this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/970475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970475 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "eclipse doesn't start !MESSAGE Missing imported package com.ibm.icu.text_0.0.0." [Undecided,Fix released]
<escott> prettygreat, yes.
<ThinkT510> kyubotsu: wilee-nilee is correct, you can use wubi to do a proper install (no idea why anyone would want to though)
<tryy3> BluesKaj where on windows can i find the ubuntu files?
<vlt> ThinkT510: That’s what I usually do. But there’s this one website …
<escott> prettygreat, don't worry about the user being able to access the files, root is doing it on their behalf
<kyubotsu> ThinkT510: precisely
<prettygreat> escott, but what about other users that need to access it? That folder is frequently written to by another user
<wilee-nilee> The problem here is that some install a wubi and use it for awhile this is just a method to keep the install, DUH.
<prettygreat> The folder is actually a subfolder of another user's home directory
<vlt> Hello. How to get Flash working on Ubuntu 10.04?
<escott> prettygreat, then this might not be a good solution. im not sure why they require root to own it, but they evidently do
<prettygreat> escott, okay, thank you for trying
<escott> prettygreat, a workaround would be for you to access this folder using sftp
<prettygreat> escott, how?
<escott> prettygreat, sftp localhost
<escott> or rather sftp username@localhost
<prettygreat> Ah, like that.
<prettygreat> This wouldn't work in this situation
<prettygreat> One user is running a torrent client which downloads to this folder.
<prettygreat> I want to allow a third party to access the folder without access to anything else really
<vlt> What is the command to repair messed up apt packages?
<ThinkT510> vlt: sudo apt-get install -f
<prettygreat> Oh well, it isn't *that* important I guess
<meridian> Hi :P
<escott> prettygreat, it might be that they just want $HOME to be root owned but that subdirectories are ok. its unclear from what im reading
<meridian> someone here?
<vlt> ThinkT510: Thank you.
<meridian> I have a problem with x
<meridian> someone can help me?
<escott> prettygreat, yeah its only $HOME. so you can have $HOME/subdir owned by that user
<escott> prettygreat, i think they must be trying to protect $HOME/.ssh or something
<prettygreat> Ah okay
<prettygreat> will try it out
<escott> or prevent the creation of it
<prettygreat> thanks
<qwitwa> ThinkT510: Okay, I'll see if I can be clearer this time. In nautilus or thunar I can right click on a .mp3 and go into properties. I can then select a program like rhythmbox, and mp3s will always open with rhythmbox from then on. This time I want to use a command line player like cmus or MOC. However, selecting those from the dropdown menu doesn't work. How could I get those files to default to opening with
<qwitwa> cmus or MOC?
<codewiz> hi, i am running virtualbox on an ubuntu host, what's the packet with the guest addon .iso's?
<qwitwa> meridian: Don't ask to ask. No-one will help you unless you say what your problem specifically is.
<wilee-nilee> meridian, The channel works with you stating your problem in the form of a question. ;)
<fxfitz> Hi there... Question: I recently added a startup script to my /etc/init.d directory and then did 'update-rc.d <script> defaults'... it starts up fine, but now I tried to remove it and it still starts up. I deleted the script and did 'update-rc.d -f <script> remove'........ any idea why? Can't figure out why the script is still running at boot.
<ThinkT510> qwitwa: ah, i understand what you want now, sorry for being so slow, sorry i can't help either
<fxfitz> codewiz: You should be able to download it directly from Virtualbox.
<qwitwa> codewiz: Is this what you want? http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> codewiz, It is the guest addition drop down in the top panel of Vbox
<wilee-nilee> codewiz, It in the drop down that is
<meridian> Question ^_^ :  I go to tty1 (ctrl + alt + f1) and i type sudo service lightdm stop, then i type xinit and the xinit "terminal" appears, but when i want to exit of xinit i use sudo startx and it throws an error and i reboot, then i want to log in with my user and pass and i cant, it returns me to the same login  until i entered with guest how can i login in my session again?
<codewiz> got it. thx
<wilee-nilee> qwitwa, That link is incorrect it is from 2011 the vbox is one addition now.
<meridian> xD
<wilee-nilee> edition*
<meridian> Question ^_^ :  I go to tty1 (ctrl + alt + f1) and i type sudo service lightdm stop, then i type xinit and the xinit "terminal" appears, but when i want to exit of xinit i use sudo startx and it throws an error and i reboot, then i want to log in with my user and pass and i cant, it returns me to the same login  until i entered with guest how can i login in my session again?
<escott> meridian, to exit X you close the xterm it opens
<stercor> I have a nice selection of pictures for the screensaver.  How do I make the screensaver come up earlier and stay up longer?
<meridian> escott: how can i stop the xinit term?
<fxfitz>  Question: I recently added a startup script to my /etc/init.d directory and then did 'update-rc.d <script> defaults'... it starts up fine, but now I tried to remove it and it still starts up. I deleted the script and did 'update-rc.d -f <script> remove'........ any idea why? Can't figure out why the script is still running at boot.
<escott> meridian, "exit"
<meridian> escott: uhm kk nice ill try now thank you !
<meridian> escott: well, but now i cant enter again on the xterm to type xinit, im now on guest session
<escott> meridian, yeah im not sure why you are doing this xinit stuff, but you broke your unity or gnome session
<meridian> escott: how can i restart it?
<escott> meridian, unity --reset perhaps. not sure what DE you are using
<meridian> escott: de?
<kyubotsu> de = desktop environment
<escott> meridian, desktop environment unity or gnome or kde or ...
<kyubotsu> the graphical front of your system
<meridian> escott: is lightdm a de? xD
<escott> meridian, yes
<meridian> escott: so, i use lightdm
<napster> Eye of mate does not scale svg images on zooming in/out. Does anyone else experience the same issue?
<escott> meridian, rather no
<ThinkT510> napster: mate isn't supported here
<napster> ok ThinkT510
<escott> meridian, lightdm is the display manager. and then in lightdm you select your session type. if you installed normal ubuntu and never made an election of session type its unity
<meridian> escott: yep unity xD
<escott> meridian, so i would ctrl-alt-f1 login and run unity --reset
<meridian> escott: kk ill try it
<meridian> escott: thx
<escott> meridian, still not sure why you are messing around with xinit
<ElixirVitae> Speaking of lightdm, why does restarting it through restart lightdm also closes all applications?
<escott> ElixirVitae, because it has to close the x server to restart
<ElixirVitae> is it not equivalent of explorer.exe in Win?
<meridian> escott: unity-panel-service service not found
<escott> ElixirVitae, "compiz" is the analog of explorer.exe.
<ElixirVitae> so, I should use "restart compiz --existing"?
<BobMarley>  hello, my ubuntu 12.04 is not detecting certain usb pens, what to do to solve this??
<escott> meridian, i dont use unity so i dont really know. also not really sure what you did in that terminal to break your desktop, but it sounds like you are logging in and unity is immediately crashing
<meridian> escott: yes, it returns me back on login again
<escott> meridian, you could rm -rf ~/.config but there may be a more elegant way to handle it
<meridian> escott: ill try it
<nshbrown> how do I redo the keyboard setup after install? Right now my pipe key goes to a capitol "A".
<escott> ElixirVitae, compiz isn't a service. it would just be compiz --replace (or metacity --replace or gnome-shell --replace depending on what Window manager you use)
<kyubotsu> meridian: see if you can select a different option, as unity-2d , from the drop down menu
<escott> BobMarley, do they appear in lsusb
<ElixirVitae> I use unity, escott, thanks, will try that
<ElixirVitae> I plan to give it a 3-deep key combination
<drag0nius> how would i change Documents folder to point at symbolic link?
<drag0nius> at ubuntu desktop
<escott> drag0nius, rm Documents; ln -s something Documents; or modify .config/user-dirs.xml
<BobMarley> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266191/                                      the 1 call is with the pen inserted and the other call is with the pen not inserted
<escott> BobMarley, 0011:7788 is the usb identifier. you might google for "0011:7788 linux"
<bakbaku> hi guys, I'm getting hash mismatches on apt-get update. I'm using "Main Server" (in software updater app)
<bakbaku> anyone seen this too?
<escott> BobMarley, is it a standard usb mass storage device (or supposed to be?)
<bakbaku> example: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Sicp> which file does this command read from? "sudo crontab $sicp -l"
<My> hi
<bakbaku> oh, I've just installed 12.10 beta 2
<nsaquatics1> Hi..
<My> who help me with hard disc?
<OiPenguin> Tried to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS, but it failed during lack of space, despite no warning in advance. I'm asked to run 'dpkg etc...', but it failes because of lack of space. An attempt to make space by apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop failes, it tells med to run 'dpkg etc...'. What do I do? /root is 6.6 GB, 100% used
<wilee-nilee> !12.10 | bak
<ubottu> bak: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<wilee-nilee> bakbaku, ^^^^
<escott> Sicp, $sicp whatever that is set to
<trism> bakbaku: happens occasionally, just rerun apt-get update in a bit
<Sicp> what?
<bakbaku> oops, thanks
<My> who is a POLAND?
<OiPenguin> I'm in a working GUI, but hesitate rebooting since I don't expect to be able to log in again.
<Avi__> hi sisterrr
<bakbaku> trism, any idea why?
<ThinkT510> !pl | My
<ubottu> My: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sisterrr> ohai Avi__
<escott> Sicp, $sicp is a variable. it must be set to something earlier. echo $sicp to see what value it has
<wilee-nilee> OiPenguin, Was this a windows install Of ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> a wubi
<OiPenguin> No. A regular (server) install. Later installed gui on top.
<olsen1> hi. Is there any way to set ntp where we want it to be 5 minutes in advance?
<z01d> arm binaries available for10.x ?
<OiPenguin> sudo apt-get clean appears to be working, hopefully I can attempt dpkg with success soon.
<escott> olsen1, what?
<olsen1> hi escott
<trism> bakbaku: my guess would be partial/incomplete download (server disconnects earlier, etc)
<olsen1> I want to sync to an ntp server but the time should be 5 minutes in advance
<bakbaku> ok, thanks trism
<olsen1> so if it is 8AM now and we sync it, it should be 8:05AM on the client side time
<escott> olsen1, then you need to run your own modified ntp server
<ThinkT510> !arm | z01d
<ubottu> z01d: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<olsen1> escott: thanks. Any url link for this please? I can't find it elsewhere
<escott> olsen1, or maybe you can get a ntp client running on one interface and an ntp server running on another interface
<OiPenguin> wilee-nilee, Do you reckon I should reboot once dpkg ... is completed or should I free additional space an attempt upgrade again?
<wilee-nilee> OiPenguin, I would not know to be honest.
<wilee-nilee> I'm hesitant to be definitive here
<BobMarley> escott, "BobMarley, is it a standard usb mass storage device (or supposed to be?)"   ---------------------the usb pen that i have is the follwing:::::::::::::::::                      https://loja.vodafone.pt/acessorios/detalhe.htm?id=70275-1&modelo=Vodafone-USB-Pen-Drive-8GB-Vermelho
<z01d> hanks 11.04 runs nice on my htc hd2
<escott> BobMarley, does it not appear in the "disk utility"
<escott> olsen1, no. never heard of anyone doing this
<OiPenguin> wilee-nilee, I was told that the system would be in an unusable state and hence had to run dpkg. May I assume that it is in a usable state again if dpkg succeds?
<olsen1> okay. thanks escott
<wilee-nilee> OiPenguin, The channel is a better help than me.
<toastigesetwas> hi crd
<ls612> How do I check what graphics driver I'm using in 12.04?
<BobMarley> escott, no, it is not appearing in the "disk utility"
<ThinkT510> ls612: lsmod will show the loaded kernel modules
<escott> BobMarley, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then unplug the usb, then plug it back in and run "dmesg | tail -n 20 | pastebinit"
<sisterrr> hi. i can't login after following this tutorial  to get my hybrid card working  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450        login screen asks for password, i put it, hit enter, screen blinks and goes back to login like it had restarted  (capslock and numlock get off again)
<sisterrr> if i go to command line, login as myself and   sudo startx   i login as root
<bekks> sisterrr: So which ubuntu are you on exactly? And why is your root account enabled?
<ls612> So, would there be much of a performance difference between the Intel HD 4000 open-source and HD 4000 proprietary drivers?
<ThinkT510> sisterrr: sudo launches things as root
<sisterrr> ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> sisterrr, you don't sudo startx
<ThinkT510> ls612: there are no proprietry intel drivers
<escott> sisterrr, your GLX isn't working and unity is crashing. unity-2d should allow you to login. and don't use sudo startx
<ls612> Oh, that's nice then. Yay intel!
<z01d> monitor mode possible for bcm4329 on htc hd2 ?
<drag0nius> how would i do so partition get mounted right after system start?
<sisterrr> after followin that tutorial, ubuntu refused to work at all. asked to switch to low graphics but doing so instantly put it in command line.  then i did what the tutorial suggested in case of problems:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf sudo startx
<escott> !fstab | drag0ni
<ubottu> drag0ni: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<drag0nius> right now it gets mounted only when i first time try to access it
<escott> !fstab | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sisterrr> and now i can only login that way, using sudo startx
<sisterrr> by trying to login as my normal user, screen blinks and ignores the login
<escott> sisterrr, your GLX isn't working and unity is crashing. unity-2d should allow you to login. and don't use sudo startx
<sisterrr> escott: trying to login by selecting UBUNTU 2D in that dropdown menu gives the same result
<escott> sisterrr, then you might need to clean out you ~/.config
<sisterrr> screen blinks, capslock and numlock go back to off as it had rebooted, and asks for login like nothing happened
<sisterrr> okay
<sisterrr> how do i do that?
<abbas__> guys, how do i enable nick name list in xchat-gnome?
<BobMarley> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266218/
<ThinkT510> abbas__: what do you mean by enable?
<z01d> abbas strg+f7
<abbas__> i dont see it
<abbas__> strg?
<escott> BobMarley, I/O errors on the device. sounds like its broken
<abbas__> ctrl+f7?
<ThinkT510> abbas__: use xchat not xchat-gnome
<z01d> jeppa
<abbas__> ThinkT510,  :) thats not a solution
<escott> BobMarley, but you could try: udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<BobMarley> escott, in that port i have mounted another pens and they worked fine, and i also mounted that problematic usb to windows and it worked
<bekks> BobMarley: It still has I/O errors, so it will break pretty soon.
<BobMarley> escott, bob@bob-laptop:~$ udisks --mount /dev/sdb1
<BobMarley> Cannot find device with major:minor 8:17: No such device
<BobMarley> escott, will break the pen or the usb driver?
<escott> BobMarley, it probably already errored and got kicked off the bus. look at dmesg | tail -n 20 again
<kyubotsu> BobMarley: does it have some sort of disk utility in it that is only windows compatible..?
<bekks> BobMarley: Expect the pen drive to break soon.
<BobMarley> kyubotsu, i have formated it some days ago
<BobMarley> the pen is new
<escott> BobMarley, then return it
<bekks> BobMarley: Return it, it's faulty.
<BobMarley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1266232/
<sisterrr> okay escott , deleted everything on .config.  now i just try to login again?
<amunak> hello, I'm trying to run samba on my ubuntu. Everything works fine, except for samba name server not broadcasting its netbios name. Actually... The nmbd says that it IS a local master for that workgroup, but I can't see (or resolve) the hostname on windows.
<escott> sisterrr, yeah
<Lofde_> i have a n00b question, i want to benchmark my ssd on my ubuntu, i am using 12.10, the disk tool wont let me do it since i am using it as the main drive and it is mounted.. anyone know if a good tool ?
<sisterrr> alrighty. thank you and let's pray
<amunak> Lofde_: one option would be to boot livecd and run some benchmarks from there
<theadmin> Lofde_: Why not boot to a livecd and do what you're doing right now?
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | Lofde_
<ubottu> Lofde_: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Meris> Any Freenode ops around? I tried to register my username, but I did not receive an e-mail on my gmail address. Is this a know problem, or has something gone amiss in my session?
<theadmin> Meris: Try #freenode
<ThinkT510> Meris: /join #freenode
<Meris> theadmin, thanks for your kind advice
<escott> Lofde_, lots of benchmarking tools can benchmark on top of the filesystem like bonnie++
<theadmin> Meris: Also check your spam folders.
<Meris> theadmin, I already did that, thanks for the hint
<varikonniemi> i have 12.04 installing on a 1.3ghz celeron with 256 sd ram
<varikonniemi> do you think it will be usable?
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Will likely not work at all.
<theadmin> varikonniemi: The RAM needs upgrading, the processor sounds acceptable to me
<gsr> Hi all - I'm try to get a list of kernels on the system.  the command im using is `ls -C /boot | grep '/([0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+-[0-9]+)/'` - but the regex seems to be failing.  The files are in the format linux-image-#.#.#-#-generic, but i just want the 4 numbers.  i can't find anything wrong with the string ..
<theadmin> varikonniemi: Might want to try Lubuntu or even a non-Ubuntu distro at all
<varikonniemi> yeah i know that, too bad i just sold my other old computer that would have had another 256 stick in it
<bekks> varikonniemi: 256M is pretty low.
<varikonniemi> now i only have spare ddr ram
<varikonniemi> almost so old a computer that it would not be worth playing with it anymore
<Ririshi> Hi
<theadmin> gsr: You're doing it wrong... grep won't return the numbers, it will return the whole string where they were encountered
<Ririshi> I downloaded Ubuntu 12.04.1 Desktop AMD64 and made a bootable USB, but when I boot with the USB plugged in, it tells me to remove disks and media and press a key to continue, then starts windows 7
<varikonniemi> if ubuntu does not boot i will install lubuntu
<theadmin> gsr: sed sounds more like the tool you are looking for
<gsr> theadmin, ah, thank you, ill check it out
<sisterrr> same thing, escott
<sisterrr> blinks, doesn't login
<escott> sisterrr, you can check your Xorg.0.log but if the display manager is showing then X is working and the problem is the window manager doesn't like something
<theadmin> gsr: Or use grep --only-matching
<theadmin> gsr: As for the regex it looks fine
<escott> gsr, what is with the /( in front of the regex
<sisterrr> escott: what i find weird is that sudo startx  works, while my user doesn't.    what prompted me to try that tutorial in the first place was that i was having graphic glitches all the time, and also window manager issues
<sisterrr> not to mention the temperature always higher than with windows
<amunak> Hello, I'm trying to run samba on my freshly-installed ubuntu 12.04. Everything works fine, except for samba name server not broadcasting its netbios name. Actually... The nmbd says that it IS a local master for that workgroup, but I can't see (or resolve) the hostname on windows. I can access the share by IP address however. How can I make it work?
<escott> sisterrr, startx doesn't work?
<sisterrr> escott: i'll try. login in command line and just  "startx" then?   cause  sudo service lightdm start   only takes me to the login screen that blinks and ignores login
<BobMarley> escott, in the lucyd edition that usb was recognized
<BobMarley> usb pen*
<bekks> BobMarley: Still, the stick is faulty. Return it.
<theadmin> gsr: This sounds like what you want (added uniq to filter out repeats): ls /boot | grep -oP '(\d+\.){2}(\d+\-){2}' | sed 's/\-$//' | uniq
<BobMarley> bekks, how do i rerun it?
<bekks> BobMarley: You take the stick, and walk into the shop where you bought it.
<roboplegic> hi there, using the installer and sorting out my partitions... i have win7 on the first drive and a second drive that has media which i wish to keep. i'm removing win7 to replace it with ubuntu, if i ask the installer to remove win7 is it only going to make changes to the drive with win7 on it or both that drive and the second drive?
<BobMarley> bekks, ah yes, i have read return as rerun
<ThinkT510> bekks: long walk if he got it online :)
<BobMarley> ThinkT510, that is very funny
<tpw_rules> hey everybody. i'm having issues with scaling on my computer's display. if i do it using xrandr, it tries but gives some error and the screen becomes "wider", but the remaining pixels wrap onto the next line
<tpw_rules> so it's horribly screwed up
<escott> tpw_rules, what kind of connector is your monitor attached to. DVI, HDMI, displayPort, VGA, etc
<tpw_rules> escott: it's internal
<tpw_rules> it's on this odd device called the oqo. pretty much an x86 tablet, but i'm trying on its internal monitor
<tpw_rules> i can plug another monitor in for testing
<BlueWolf> Hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 Live/Desktop that I want to burn onto CD, what burn speed do I set it on using Brasero - Maximum Speed, 48.0x (CD), 40.0x (CD), 32.0x (CD), 24.0x (CD), 16.0x (CD), 8.0x (CD)?
<escott> tpw_rules, it must be presenting bad edid information. you may have to specify your own modelines
<roboplegic> my question is clearly not complex enough for you to show off your superior intellects :D
<theadmin> BlueWolf: It's a typical suggestion to use the lowest speed available (so 8x)
<escott> BlueWolf, slowest
<tpw_rules> escott: it's not a supported mode. i'm trying to use the x framebuffer scaling. it has a special driver for windows that lets it do that but it doesn't appear to be hardware (or ubuntu can't detect it)
<BlueWolf> escott: theadmin: Why the slowest? Should I simulate before burning too?
<tpw_rules> BlueWolf: reduces the chance of errors
<tpw_rules> also you only need to simulate if you're not burning an iso
<escott> BlueWolf, you burn an audio cd at 48x and a few bits go wrong you hear a pop, do that with data and its a bad file
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Dunno the answer to any of those, that's just how they suggest it. I'm not sure what "simulating" really does either
<escott> do that with an OS and it doesnt boot
<sisterrr> escott: startx without sudo gives a "no protocol found"error ad infinitum.    when i tried again with sudo, i got this error that said something along the lines of... magic cookie.
<sisterrr> mit-magic-cookie or something like that
<sisterrr> at least it made me lol
<sirriffsalot> Hey, I just followed this http://jackaudio.org/routing_flash and got it working. But now any time I run a flash video, jack is automatically started and it no longer runs immediately through alsa when jack is not running.. Any ideas?
<tpw_rules> if you're burning a file cd, i believe simulate simulates generating the file structures and finding them on the hard disk without actually writing any data to the cd
<escott> sisterrr, you might verify that you own your XAUTHORITY file ~/.Xauthority
<sisterrr> escott: does it make any sense that following that tutorial would fuck up that kind of stuff?  O.o
<escott> sisterrr, yes
<tpw_rules> escott: does ubuntu need driver support to do framebuffer scaling?
<escott> tpw_rules, its not something im familiar with
<tpw_rules> could you point me to someone who would be?
<BlueWolf> escott: theadmin: Should I tick - Use burnproof (decrease the risk of failures)?
<tpw_rules> i'd really like to get it fixed, using any modern operating system with a height of 640 is really great fun and you all should try it
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Just burn at the lowest speed, don't mess around with anything else
<sisterrr> so i should change ownership of this .Xauthority
<sisterrr> alas, gonna try that
<sisterrr> thanks for the patience and brb
<BlueWolf> escott: theadmin: Thank you :D
<myrmidette> how do I search for all directories that are within directories? I tried this command but it didn't five me anything:    find . -wholename "/media/PocketBook6/books/dropbox/*/*"
<theadmin> myrmidette: find /media/PocketBook6/books/dropbox -type d
<BlueWolf> escott: theadmin: Sorry do I leave the disk open to add files later?
<tpw_rules> BlueWolf: no. just burn an ISO
<theadmin> BlueWolf: No way... Also, are you sure you're burning it as a disk image?
<escott> BlueWolf, NO. burn as ISO
<tpw_rules> do _not_ burn a file cd
<myrmidette> theadmin: no, that'll give me all top level directories too. I only need the ones that are two levels deep
<BlueWolf> tpw_rules: Thanks :)
<escott> BlueWolf, pictures on ubuntu.com for many common burner programs
<BlueWolf> 	
<BlueWolf> escott: Thanks again :D
<BobMarley> escott, finnaly the usb pen has been detected by the disk utility, so what now? how do i aces it?
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Really, now: sudo wodim -dao dev=/dev/sr0  path_to_ubuntu.iso
<escott> BobMarley, i dont see how this changes anything. based on the previous dmesg you sent the device appears to be erroring and being kicked from the bus
<BlueWolf> theadmin: And that's how to burn via the command line?
<drag0nius> would it be fine to install nvidia drivers on laptop?
<drag0nius> ubuntu doesnt seem to get gpu drivers for geforce 555m
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Pretty much
<bekks> !hcl | drag0nius
<ubottu> drag0nius: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nic> Hello! Question: Does anyone have a link to clear instructions on how to root an original Galaxy S Epic 4g using Ubuntu 12.04?
<theadmin> myrmidette: add -mindepth 2 then
<escott> !ot | nic
<ubottu> nic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlueWolf> theadmin: Thank you but I think I will stick to Brasero as my problem will become a bigger on if I play with the command line ;-)
<theadmin> BlueWolf: Makes sense I guess
<SkipsTheSillyFil> hi
<SkipsTheSillyFil> somepony here?
<BlueWolf> SkipsTheSillyFil: Lots, speak your problem
<BlueWolf> And someone will help
<goddard> my system keeps locking up while running VM Ware
<goddard> my music keeps playing and i can move my mouse but everything is locked
<thomasd> Hay I got a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 lts pre installed. I want to remove Unity Gnome and all that bs and install lxde but I cant even figure out how to start a session with a difrent window manager can someone help me?
<ThinkT510> thomasd: pick it from the login screen
<sisterrr> escott: there's no .Xauthority on home
<thomasd> thinkT510 I tried but I cant
<escott> sisterrr, that would be strange. are you doing ls -a?
<sisterrr> oh. it's there. sorry, escott, i was looking on nautilus like a good noob.
<escott> sisterrr, ls -al ~/.X*
<k1l> thomasd: install the metapackage lubuntu-desktop and then switch the enviroment in lightdm into lubuntu
<sisterrr> escott: it gives me  -rw------- 1 root root 100   and the location
<escott> sisterrr, that would prevent you from logging in. you need to chown that back to yourself sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority
<thomasd> i cant run lightdm even as root
<sisterrr> okay now it lists me
<sisterrr> let me try logging in again
<jrib> thomasd: what do you mean you can't "run lightdm even as root"?
<thomasd> k1l: sudo lightdm outputs: Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManger.
<k1l> thomas: no no no
<Onkeltem> Hi all
<k1l> thomasd: where are you now? logged into the regular ubuntu?
<thomasd> yes
<Onkeltem> I wonder how Vino is supposed to work? I set UPnP option, but it doesn't do anything. It doesn't even message what port it managed to open if any! And if doesn't open any port - it silently runs stupid
<k1l> thomasd: did you install "lubuntu-desktop" ?
<k1l> thomasd: "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<chinneseproduct> hi all
<escott> Onkeltem, your router would have to be configured to accept UPnP
<escott> Onkeltem, vnc ports are 5800 and 5900
<Onkeltem> escott: it is. Nothing happens. No ports are opened.
<maicod> hi is it possible to set stdin to a certain tty from inside a script ?
<thomasd> k1l: i was just running it to see what it did while lubuntu-desktop installed
<Onkeltem> escott: I enabled UPnP
<k1l> thomasd: ???
<thomasd> K1l: it is installed now but it's still not working
<escott> Onkeltem, and if you are running an iptables firewall you probably need to open that as well
<k1l> thomasd: did you install lubuntu-desktop or not?
<ThinkT510> thomasd: lightdm is the display manager that launches X
<thomasd> how do i get to the lightdm prefrences?
<Onkeltem> escott: nothing like that. It is fresh Ubuntu 12.04.
<Onkeltem> escott: I scan remote host with nmap -P0 -p5800-5900 and nothing is found
<k1l> thomasd: now log out. when comming to the login screen select lubuntu when clicking on the ubuntu-sign near the nickname
<escott> maicod, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/640493/redirect-the-stdin-to-come-from-a-different-terminal-using-bash but it might be easier to just use screen
<thomasd> one sec brb
<maicod> escott: thanks. the problem I have is that I need to run a program that relies on a tty to catch key bindings from a script but then there is no stdin so the keys don't work
<maicod> escott: lemme rephrase
<maicod> escott: thanks. the problem I have is that I need to run a program from inside a script .the program relies on a tty to catch key bindings but when run from inside a script there is no stdin so the keys don't work
<snollux> Hello! How do I figure out what user my Apache2 server is running as?
<snollux> and mysql, etc
<escott> maicod, sounds weird, and not something i know much about
<snollux> I'd like it not to be root/sudoer
<escott> snollux, its not. ps aux | grep apache
<snollux> root     15637  0.0  0.5  40276  9836 ?        Ss   Oct05   0:05 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start jr,,
<snollux> looks like it
<maicod> escott: the programs keyboard 'q' to quit only works when I manually run it from bash but when run from a script there's no stdin that catches the keypress
<maicod> maybe it clarifies what I mean but if you dont know dont worry :)
<escott> maicod, well how are you running the script?
<maicod> escott: its ran by midnight commander via a file association
<maicod> filetype association
<escott> snollux, i guess apache is running as root then. perhaps thats required to hold the port open
<escott> maicod, i think screen would do what you want. alternately you could setup a watch file
<maicod> escott: I tried entering screen <my program> but that didnt help
<maicod> I mean inside my script I did that
<escott> snollux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506542
<escott> maicod, how did that not help?
<maicod> the keys still don't get captured
<guntbert> snollux: what you are seeing here is only the starting process, it will not listen for connections but open a new process for that
<maicod> escott: will try to be sure holdon
<escott> maicod, not sure what you mean by captured. if you "read" in the script it should suspend on input from the tty
<maicod> I tried it yesterday but forgot what I exactly did
<maicod> escott: no the program being run listens for keys to be pressed like the q for quit
<phirestalker> anyone know of a program that will automatically convert batch of video files to iphone mp4 format? when I say automatic I mean remux to mp4 container when codecs are compatible, and only reencode when necessary, I have searched google all day and didn't see any, even a script would be great
<escott> maicod, how? what are you using to listen?
<blackshirt> hello
<maicod> escott: I didndt create the program. it is called omxplayer and plays videos onto the GPU of a raspberry pi
<maicod> the gpu takes over but the program still listens to keys being pressed
<kinokus> Hello!
<phirestalker> blackshirt... is that a blackhat in training??
<escott> maicod, the program probably needs to be started in the tty
<kinokus> who was test ubuntu 12-10 ?
<goddard> my system keeps locking up while running VM Ware
<goddard> my music keeps playing and i can move my mouse but everything is locked
<maicod> escott: so screen won;t help then?
<guntbert> !quantal | kinokus
<ubottu> kinokus: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<escott> maicod, if you start screen first it should be fine
<Xethron> Heya!!
<blackshirt> phirestalker, you should be carefull with you said
<Xethron> Anyone knows how to activate a built in 3G modem?
<maicod> oh mc inside the screen
<Xethron> I just got a new laptop, and inserted the sim card
<Xethron> But have no idea how to connect
<phirestalker> blackshirt: I was careful, that's why there were no typos :P
<escott> maicod, no. the omxplayer inside screen should work
<maicod> escott: like this in my script ? screen omxplayer file ?
<blackshirt> phirestalker, thank guys...just jokes :d
<snollux> guntbert: so you think I'm more or less secure here? I have to start the apache2 with SUDO service apache2 start
<escott> maicod, yes that should work
<snollux> but that doesn't mean someone could hack apache2 and get access to my root account?
<gordonjcp> snollux: apache drops root privs pretty quickly after startup
<snollux> thanks
<guntbert> snollux: no - like gordonjcp just said
<maicod> it says 'operation not permitted must be connected to a terminak
<maicod> terminal
<snollux> that makes me feel better, thanks
<gordonjcp> snollux: I don't want to sound like a condescending dick here, but the way it all goes together is pretty complicated and unless you *really* want to get into it, just sit tight and believe it works ;-)
<will3032840> Using
<gordonjcp> snollux: it's worth digging into a little, in much the same way that it's worth knowing *why* you check the oil in your car as well as *how* you check it
<snollux> gordonjcp: I believe you; I'm more used to the slackware/archlinux thing where I set up accounts manually, etc
<snollux> so it's hard for me to sit and "just believe" sometimes  -- so I'll learn about it more
<gordonjcp> snollux: it's the same in Arch
<maicod> escott: so screen doesnt work :( I see unix has a command called stdin . I thought of using that to set stdin to a tty but I don't see which package for debian holds that program
<snollux> is it now? it's been like 4 years since I set up a server there
<snollux> I remember doing adduser http or something
<gordonjcp> snollux: yeah, it's the same in pretty much any distro
<gordonjcp> ah, that's something different
<Xethron> Anyone here use 3G?
<will3032840> using
<ThinkT510> !find stdin | maicod
<gordonjcp> snollux: same principle though; you start as root and drop privs
<snollux> thanks for all the info, and you're definitely not coming across as condescending -- just helpful
<ubottu> maicod: File stdin found in amanda-common, ats-lang-anairiats, autoconf-archive, avr-libc, c-cpp-reference, cython, dcmtk-doc, dietlibc-dev, dist, diveintopython (and 145 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=stdin&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<gordonjcp> snollux: the Unix API is fun!
<maicod> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gordonjcp> snollux: you're always you, except when you're pretending to be someone else
<maicod> oops thanks ThinkT510
<gordonjcp> snollux: and of course sometimes you're you but lying about being someone else ;-)
<ThinkT510> maicod: not sure how helpful those results are though :)
<snollux> @_@
<snollux> deeeeep
<maicod> ThinkT510 hehehe
<escott> maicod, try serverfault.com/questions/21806/how-can-i-launch-a-screen-session-with-a-command-over-ssh-on-a-remote-server-fro
<koglinjg> Hey, trying to figure out how to get my cpu fan running on ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) I have a toshiba L305D
<maicod> escott: thanks will try it out :)
<escott> maicod, actually nohup /bin/bash "screen -d -m sleep 10" works for me so screen -d -m should be enough
<Jkessler> Hello, i'm trying to help a friend install ubuntu in the philippines.  She gets 12.04  32-bit desktop installing, selects manilla as a location.  i  have her download teamviewer deb file and install .. i try to add ppa's and it says there's gpg key problems and can't resolve launchpad.net ..?
<gyre008> when I change upstart job definition do I have to reload the service or will upstart notice it automatically ?
<Jkessler> i messed with  sources.list to try to change her to us servers, she's reinstalling setting location as US.. but any ideas?
<koglinjg> Jkessler, http://popey.com/blog/2009/06/05/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys/
<Cell> Is anyone else getting constant "System problem detected" messages on Ubuntu?
<Jkessler> koglinjg, i'll give that a try thanks!
<Cell> I dont understand why this new system error dialogue wont show me the error like before, and wants me to login as root to report the problem
<koglinjg> does anyone know how to debug acpi and manually control the cpu fan?
<Xethron> Anyone here use 3G?
<MonkeyDust> 3g
<Xethron> yeah
<escott> Cell, means a system service crashed. so only root can see the logs
<will3032840> Hello!
<Cell> how is it possible that a system service is crashing every minute or so when I boot up
<Xethron> :(
<will3032840> I was connected by telnet a minute ago...
<Cell> I run Cinnamon on Ubuntu, do you think its a problem with Cinnamon instead of Ubuntu?
<Jkessler> koglinjg know of a mirror for that script?  link is broken :(
<will3032840> Cell I run LXDE, looks a bit like cinnamon, but faster
<vlt> will3032840: You can install lubuntu-desktop and try.
<will3032840> tried to use cinnamon on ubuntu one time, but found out it wasn't designed for it...
<Cell> Does it have a cool taskbar, will3032840 ?
<yekoms> rofl, icarly
<will3032840> yes cell, it does
<Cell> Because that is the most basic thing I want which Cinnamon actually has
<Simplew> i have runned the Live CD and when running "grub-install /dev/sda" it says: PAth `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Instalation is impossible. Aborting. Can anyone tell me whats going on?
<yekoms> Simplew, what are you trying to do?
<yekoms> repair a broken grub?
<Simplew> to recover the boot menu to be able to run linux, else it will go to windows
<yekoms> if your loading a LiveCD to repair a broken grub, you MUST bind the drives
<yekoms> Simplew, thats easy..hold please
<yekoms> Simplew, type : mount --bind /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount --bind procfs /mnt; chroot /mnt
<yekoms> as root on the liveCD user
<NikLP> probably simple (poss embarrassing) question - is there a way to get alerts (bell etc) sent from irssi/bitlbee on my linode (remote) to an SSH terminal in my local ubuntu (Mint 13)? I can't grasp what's going on. Just want an visual or audio alert.
<yekoms> Simplew, once thats complete, type: update-grub
<will3032840> One time I had vista, then I got so fusterated I formatted C: 5 times and installed ubuntu right over it
<koglinjg> Jkessler, A different one, but I check the link for the script this time and it is still valid, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/05/ubuntu-script-to-automatically-install.html
<guntbert> !ot | will3032840
<ubottu> will3032840: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jkessler> koglinjg thanks much
<will3032840> ok
<yekoms> guntbert, i think will is a troll. :P
<gcds> Hello guys could you do favor and click like on my girlfriend photo? http://on.fb.me/SGfDcT
<vlt> Hello. I’m using Google Chrome, went on youtube.com, actrivated HTML5 but I still get the message “Adobe Flash is needed to playback this video.” Any idea why?
<Cell> !ot | gcds
<ubottu> gcds: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<yekoms> spam spam spam gcds
<will3032840> sorry, I didn't know that was off topic... I'll stop.
<yekoms> on.fb.name = cname.bit.ly
<Simplew> yekoms: what you mean by /dev/sda1 that is refering to what ?
<koglinjg> Anyone know where I can get help with acpi / cpu fan issues with ubuntu 12.04?
<yekoms> well, /dev/sda1 is the IDE0 installed on the computer.
<yekoms> which should contain both windows, and linux.
<gcds> yekoms: I know
<yekoms> did you install windows first, or linux Simplew ?
<gcds> yekoms: but i really need help shes crying here...
<yekoms> gcds, go spam your cash click links somewhere else. :/
<yekoms> good, give her a razor and let her finish the job.
<gcds> yekoms: no its simple fb link :D
<Simplew> yekoms: i dont get what you mean, by sda1 you refering whar / is installed?
<gcds> yekoms: you are crazy :D
<guntbert> yekoms: let it drop please
<yekoms> yes Simplew /dev/sda1 is where / is
<yekoms> and the boot slice.
<ThinkT510> Simplew: sda1 = 1st harddisk, 1st partition
<Simplew> yekoms i did do this: # sudo chroot /mnt/root
<Simplew> #(chroot) sudo mount -t proc proc /proc
<Simplew> #(chroot) sudo mount -t sysfs sys /sys
<Simplew> #(chroot) sudo mount -t devpts devpts /dev/pts
<FloodBot1> Simplew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Simplew> the / is mounted in /mnt and also mounted /boot in /mnt/boot
<yekoms> did you chroot /mnt ?
<Simplew> yekoms: so i really dont get why is fauling
<Simplew> yekoms: yes
<yekoms> you broke the /boot
<yekoms> ok, type update-grub, then paste results to pastebin.com and give me the URL
<yekoms> did you manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<Simplew> yekoms: no
<yekoms> did you install windows after linux Simplew ?
<Simplew> yekoms: yes
<yekoms> you did it backwards, thats why its like this
<ThinkT510> !grub2 | Simplew
<ubottu> Simplew: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<yekoms> windows first, linux second, windows wipes out EVERY boot manager.
<yekoms> so, you might need to issue grub-install first, then update-grub
<yekoms> Simplew, ^
<Simplew> yekoms: but in mageia that can be easily solved ith the boot repair thats from the DVD
<Simplew> yekoms: grub-install /dev/sda also fails
<yekoms> thats what we are doing at this point Simplew
<yekoms> dont put a drive to it
<yekoms> your already working on /dev/sda1
<yekoms> just issue "install-grub"
<yekoms> excuse me: grub-install
<yekoms> some people just give up too easly.
<yekoms> what happened simplew ?
<will3032840> I got an issue now... when I insert my sd card that is perfectly fine into my ubuntu computer, it doesn't detect it
<simplew> yekoms, root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<simplew> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<yekoms> you need to do /dev/sda1
<simplew> yekoms, grub-install will only show the help
<yekoms> dont forget the 1
<yekoms> but you may need to unmount. try it first.
<dr_willis> will3032840:  check dmesg command a few moments afer inserting it. and look for errors at the end. try mounting it by hand also.
<simplew> yekoms, but why you say sda1????   boot its in sda3
<yekoms> boot should be on sda1
<simplew> yekoms, really?
<yekoms> sda1 is the first partition to be read
<yekoms> yes
<simplew> yekoms, sda1 is where the windows boot partition
<yekoms> i know.
<yekoms> we're not using windows boot chainer.
<yekoms> we need to use ubuntu/linux
<simplew> of course not
<yekoms> so, grub-install /dev/sda1
<simplew> exactly
<ThinkT510> yekoms: /boot doesn't need to be sda1
<yekoms>  /boot SHOULD be on sda1
<will3032840> dr_willis I checked dmesg no sign of the drive
<simplew> yekoms, no, we need to use /boot thats in sda3
<yekoms> if its on sda1, it simplifies all issues.
<yekoms> then do /dev/sda3
<dr_willis> will3032840:  does 'sudo fdisk -l' show it at all?
<simplew> yekoms, your confused
<simplew> yekoms, /# grub-install /dev/sda3
<simplew> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting
<ThinkT510> yekoms: he just told you windows was there, you want him to overwrite windows?
<yekoms> simplew, BOOT goes on the FIRST drive on the motherboard.
<yekoms> i want him to overwrite the windows boot loader. since it wont load linux.
<yekoms> not overwrite windows..
<simplew> yekoms, what?!?
<yekoms> hang on.
<dr_willis> yekoms:  then he wanted sda not sda1
<will3032840> dr_willis sudo fdisk -l did not work
<will3032840> it didn't detect the drive
<dr_willis> will3032840: if it did not show the sd card. then either theres a card or reader issue
<simplew> dr_willis, running grub-install /dev/sda  will give the same result as the one that for sda3
<yekoms> simplew, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<simplew> yekoms, yes im on it, and i did whats in there
<will3032840> dr_willis it isn't the card, it's the reader ):
<dr_willis> simplew:  err... you can install grub to the MBR of the drive.. or a partition...
<yekoms> use that. its a iso you can boot and use to repair. as this is the common URL given to people.
<dr_willis> ive rarely seen a need to install grub to the mbr of a partition. (im not sure what the actual issue is here today i just got here)
<yekoms> simplew, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot what about this one?
<yekoms> dr_willis, he installed windows after linux.
<TJ-> simplew: Does your installation have a separate disk partition for /boot/, or is the /boot/ directory on the same partition as /  ?
<will3032840> yekoms if he installed windows after linux, now you have to install windows again...
<yekoms> the way it got explained to me, boot is always on the first part of the drive.
<yekoms> will3032840, no, you can repair the boot loader.
<will3032840> oh
<ThinkT510> will3032840: that isn't helpful
<yekoms> ThinkT510, thats why i told him he could repair the bootloader.
<yekoms> if it was me, and i made this mistake on a clean install, i'd just install windows, then ubuntu
<dr_willis> yekoms:  /boot/ partition is 'normally' on the first of the HD for historical reasons.. its not really needee to be there with most mondern hardware..
<TJ-> yekoms: That's a large over-kill instead of simply using grub-install/grub-setup to re-write 440 bytes :)
<ThinkT510> dr_willis +1
<yekoms> and the first drive is sda. :P
<yekoms> TJ-, i dont make the URLs, i just referr to them.
<dr_willis> and it dosent have to be on the 'first' drive. you can set most bios;s to boot any of the hard drives these days
<yekoms> ive ALWAYS repaired grub via livecd...using the mount command.
<TJ-> simplew: Have we lost you?
<dr_willis> That boot-repair tool in the wiki pages.. does wonders.
<yekoms> dr_willis, how many people select IDE1/2/3 for a system drive? not your every day users.
<usuario> aaa
<yekoms> dr_willis, he said he used it.
<dr_willis> yekoms:  its definatly doable..
<yekoms> well, followed it.
<usuario> esto de ubuntu es la puta mierda
<yekoms> i know it is. but your everyday computer user doesnt know that..
<yekoms> !mx
<TJ-> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<yekoms> oh its es
<WhereIsMySpoon> why would it be mx o.o
<simplew> sorry, i had to go to wc
<TJ-> simplew: OK, lets recap carefully ...
<TJ-> simplew: Does your installation have a separate disk partition for /boot/, or is the /boot/ directory on the same partition as /  ?
<will3032840> bye everyone I gotta check something
<usuario> hi my name is chellen
<usuario> im chellen in my sofa
<usuario> because i love this lol
<usuario> pefjprg+rg
<usuario> eg
<usuario> er
<usuario> ge
<FloodBot1> usuario: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario> g
<usuario> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<usuario> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<WhereIsMySpoon> :|
<simplew> i have isntalled ubuntu in an encrypted LVM, and /boot is in another partition sda3, so i booted the LiveCD, opened the encrypted container and mounted it in /mnt  and mouted proc, dev and sys
<usuario> hi my name is lol
<usuario> JEJEJEJEJEJEJEJEJE
<WhereIsMySpoon> someone kick him please :|
<gordonjcp> !ops | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Eloim> всем привет)))
<TJ-> simplew: OK... when you did the mounts for the chroot, did you also do "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/" before entering the chroot?
<usuario> yes,im a maniac witta gun
<sergiu> привт
<sergiu> Алоим
<FloodBot1> sergiu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> sergiu: please stop.
<simplew> TJ-, yes
<BluesKaj> !ru | sergiu
<ubottu> sergiu: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Eloim> о ну наконец то русские))
<sergiu> Eloim please stop
<sergiu> oir you get banned
<TJ-> simplew: OK, do you mind checking that for me from within the chroot? Just do "ls /boot/grub/" and you should see *lots* of grub-related files
<Eloim> ok ))
<sergiu> Eloim do you know in hardware?
<sergiu> Eloim i want to buy an cooler pad for a non-turbo boast computer, is there any reason for that
<Eloim> little bit
<sergiu> :D
<sergiu> its a laptop
<WhereIsMySpoon> sergiu, Eloim take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usuario_> wtf is this lol
<usuario_> efw
<usuario_> ef
<usuario_> wf
<usuario_> wrfg
<usuario_> er
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usuario_> ge
<yekoms> about time
<mgodzilla> oh my...
<Myrtti> moving on
<simplew> TJ-,  yes i did mounted boot and the root lvm before entering chroot
<TJ-> simplew: And you *do* see the GRUB files in /boot/grub/ ?
<Cell> When is 12.10 shipping out
<simplew> TJ-, yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> taht doesnt happen often ^^
<Myrtti> Cell: last Thursday of October
<Cell> hmm, about 3 weeks
<TJ-> simplew: OK, needed to be sure. Now... the *current* sda, is that the device that should boot during a normal start (it's not a USB device for example?)
<simplew> i need to leave
<simplew> ill be back later
<simplew> TJ-, thanks for the tips
<TJ-> simplew: From what I can see, your issue of "Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot" is caused by not mounting  /dev/ within the chroot so the installer cannot find sda3
<yekoms> he did mount --bind procfs /mnt
<TJ-> yekoms: If so, then his chroot command was totally wrong.  simplew  wrote that he did "sudo chroot /mnt/root" so he's going to be in totally the wrong place one way or the other
<yekoms> i told him to do: chroot /mnt
<yekoms> chroot /mnt/root will act as / :/
<saquib> :)
<yekoms> i didnt see him say he did sudo chroot /mnt/root
<TJ-> I think proc is mounted outside the chroot, since he did say he *can* see the files in /boot/grub/ from inside the chroot.
<ludwin01> is there any application like ccleaner?
<yekoms> he never did.
<yekoms> ludwin01, yeah 'rm' just delete what you need.
<TJ-> Since if he'd mounted the root to /mnt/ only, then chroot /mnt/root/ would be the user root's home directory, and /boot/grub/ wouldn't exist
<yekoms> or if there is tons of DIRs, use a script
<yekoms> TJ-, i know :)
<yekoms> chroot /mnt/root will act as /  <-
<TJ-> yekoms: "21.27  <Simplew> yekoms i did do this: # sudo chroot /mnt/root"
<yekoms> i didnt see that :(
<ludwin01> thanks @yekoms but im not talking about commands
<TJ-> So if he's mounted proc sys dev on /mnt/ the chroot has no devie files
<yekoms> so he was his own problem :P
<ThinkT510> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<yekoms> i guess he thinks /mnt/root is the root of /dev/sda1
<yekoms> or whatever his booting drive is/was.
<TJ-> Yes... PEBBAK :)
<yekoms> !cookie
<yekoms> aww :( no cookie for i
<TJ-> ThinkT510: How kind... seeing as my partner is making me a cuppa, too :p
<yekoms> cuppa?
 * TJ- loves dipping gis cookies in a cuppa
<ThinkT510> cup of tea/coffee
<TJ-> yekoms: It's a British expression ... means a cup/mug of tea
<yekoms> oh.
<K350> I've ip telephony from my ISP. Any idea of what software I need to set it up withotu bying a "phonebox" ?
<yekoms> damn brits :P
<vlt> Hello. I installed Google Chrome from their Ubuntu repo via apt-get. It’s version 22.0.1229.79. How to enable the Flash 11.3 that should ship with it?
<BluesKaj> TJ-, not just british :)
<ThinkT510> vlt: chrome isn't in the default repos (chromium is though)
<yekoms> dont you use flash-plugin for flash?
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser vlt
<vlt> ThinkT510: That’ſ why I used Google’s (“their”) repo.
<yekoms> he wants google chrome.
<yekoms> i think firefox > chrome
<vlt> BluesKaj: I need Chrome and the 11.3 Flash that is built-in.
<BluesKaj> !chrome
<ThinkT510> vlt: uninstall all other forms of flash and the builtin chrome version should be used
<Smackbook> every time I boot my laptop or bring it back from suspend I have to run "synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1 HorizTwoFingerScroll=1 ClickPad=1 RightButtonAreaLeft=1700 RightButtonAreaTop=1511" I have made it an icon on my taskbar that I just click ever single time.  Is there a way to make this automatic?
<TJ-> yekoms: back to simplew's problem... you said "i guess he thinks /mnt/root is the root of /dev/sda1" - no, I don't think so. He's using an LVM encrpyted LV as the root (unlocked via /etc/crypttab) and then dmsetup puts it in /dev/mapper/root (or similar name). So he's manually unlocked that, and mounted /dev/mapper/root to /mnt/root/
<yekoms> have you tried putting that command in .bashrc?
<yekoms> idk if that can be done like that Smackbook
<vlt> ThinkT510: There’s no flash installed.
<Smackbook> yekoms: but does .bashrc run for the gui when it starts up? or just for terminals?
<BluesKaj> vlt, then you'll be stuck with using chrome exclusively , if you want to use websites with flash content
<TJ-> yekoms: And he also said that the separate partition for boot is sda3, and that he'd done "mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/root/boot" prior to the chroot. So the only issue left is mounting proc sys dev outside the chroot rather than inside it. Easy to solve.
<vlt> ThinkT510: No occurance of "flash" in about:plugins
<yekoms> uhm, no, try .xsession ? Smackbook
<vlt> BluesKaj: I only want to use one website with flash.
<yekoms> well if he followed my mount line i sent him, he would have mounted and chroot'd to the right chroot ;p
<Smackbook> yekoms: hmm i dont even have a .xsession file, i should create it in ~?
<yekoms> no
<yekoms> hold
<TJ-> yekoms: I know... when he returns we know how to solve his problem now
<BluesKaj> yeah sure vlt , now you do ..what about later ...but that's your call
<akmsji> .
<yekoms> i dont know what X uses as a rc file Smackbook
<Lanta> hey I installed "gnome-panel" because I hate unity... only just realised this is actually gnome 3 not 2... anyway I can get a tray area back - and like perhaps a way to move panels and like things I'm normally used to in gnome 2?
<dr_willis> Depeneding on what you select on the lightdm screen - theres a .Xsession that it 'can' use
<yekoms> i swear its .Xsession..but thats on freebsd.
<dr_willis> if you make it
<dr_willis> it used to be .xinitrc
<yekoms> yeah..back in the day
<yekoms> Smackbook, you can try putting that command in .Xsession
<yekoms> X must be capped.
<dr_willis> example .xinitrc, or .Xsession (2 lines) -->   xterm &       exec icewm
<dr_willis> .Xsession is not loaded IN ADDATITION to your normal X session
<dr_willis> its a way to make a custom session
<yekoms> what is then?
<vlt> BluesKaj: I didn’t use Flash before and I’m pretty sure I won’t. But I need it to run on that one website and there I need 11.3 which should ship with Google Chrome. I just son’t know how to activate it. It’s not listed under about:plugins.
<dr_willis> Use the autorun directory/feature for stuff you want auto ran normally
<yekoms> autorun directory?
<dr_willis> !autorun
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup. For LXDE see http://ubottu.com/y/4
<dr_willis> ~/.config/autostart/
<zoktar> anyone on a symbian device that has gotten it working as a webcam?
<_Marek_> Hi all - just wanted to spread the word - Ubuntu parallel supercomputer for $99 at kickstarter - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adapteva/parallella-a-supercomputer-for-everyone
<yekoms> that'll work for Smackbook then. ;P
<Smackbook> dr_willis: but do those run when you come back from suspend, i thought it was only on startup?
<yekoms> damn spammers.
<jrib> _Marek_: don't ever do that again please
<Smackbook> actually i think I found a proper solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1855689
<dr_willis> Smackbook:  I know of no user scripts that run on returning from suspend. theres system scripts..
<_Marek_> jrib: why not? It's ubuntu based :)
<yekoms> i dont set my computers to suspend..so i wouldnt know, nor do i need any special parms for my mouse
<jrib> _Marek_: this channel is for *support* not advertising
<_Marek_> jrib: not advertising just would love more people to support the project, not affiliated
<k1l> !ot > _Marek_
<ubottu> _Marek_, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> vlt, most websites use flash content , I suggest you install flashplayer from adobe rather than the repos , extract it and then place libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , because chrome browsers look in that file for the flashplayer
<_Marek_> Ah I get it, sorry didn't know about that :)
<stephenh> hello, is anyone using libpam-mount successfully to automount cifs shares on a windows domain?
<vlt> BluesKaj: Adobe has no 11.3 for linux. Their latest is 11.3
<Benxyzzy> Deleting bash history items with -d doesn't work for me, if the command has already been filed in ~/.bash_history . It disappears from the history output but returns if I close & reopen the shell.
<vlt> *11.2
<Lanta> fixed nvm
<BluesKaj> why do you need 11.3 , vlt ?
<jrib> Benxyzzy: what is your question?
<Benxyzzy> jrib: How do I set bash up so history -d always and permanently deletes the specified history item?
<yekoms> Benxyzzy, you can setup a alias.
<vlt> BluesKaj: There are problems especially with that one website I need to use Flash on. They know about the problem with 11.2 and write about it on their site. Maybe over 9,000 users are affected.
<jrib> Benxyzzy: let me see if I observe that behavior here
<yekoms> its history -c
<BluesKaj> vlt, i see, do windows users encounter problems there as well ?
<yekoms> that'll clear it, or echo "" > .bash_history
<vlt> BluesKaj: I think no, because they can have newer Flash versions from Adobe.
<jrib> Benxyzzy: the behavior you described happens here too.  Maybe that's expected behavior.  You can just delete the entry in ~/.bash_history obviously. Check with #bash if there's a better way if no one here knows
<BluesKaj> fair enough vlt , sounds like a challenge '
<Benxyzzy> jrib: I completely forgot about #bash, thanks
<vlt> The Ubuntu wiki and the Adobe website say that Google Chrome ships with its own built-in  Flash 11.3.  But it doesn’t appear in the list of plugins here :(
<dr_willis> vlt:  you have to use some command line options to enable it i belive. im not even sureit appears in the plugins list then
<vlt> dr_willis: I tested on several sites. It seems to be disabled.
<dr_willis> tested it how vlt? what cli option did you use to chrome?
<vlt> dr_willis: None. `man google-chrome` doesn’t mention flash.
<dr_willis> vlt:  then thats why its not working.
<dr_willis> its a testing feature that has to  be explicatly enabled
<vlt> dr_willis: Do you know how?
<dr_willis> vlt:  seen guides on it at webupd8 or omgubuntu.. i never tried it
<vlt> dr_willis: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086 says it should be enabled by default.
<dr_willis> vlt:  never noticed or tried. Im back to using firefox these days
<dr_willis> last guides i saw mentioned some ppapi-flash options
<Treadstone__71> Hello everyone.
<sparkybluefox> bam!
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2544/where-is-the-flash-in-chrome seem to mention issues with it. but im not sure how old/new the anwers are
<duncan12> hello, if I restore to ~ with an old Deja Dup backup it won't touch newer files with the same name as those in the backup right? eg it won't overwrite anything?
<Jkessler> vlt: i use SRWare Iron, chromium based.  i think i had to manually install it, but it works
<Jkessler> manually install flashplayer that is
<daze> http://i.imgur.com/jCxLh.png - is this showing in normal colors to you?
<daze> my monitor suddenly is screwing up colors bigtime ;/
<daze> I'm not sure if it's the hardware or the software
<Jkessler> looks fine to me
<Jkessler> check cable?
<daze> cable is digital
<Jkessler> hmm
<daze> blacks and whites are ok, but when I put #ff0000 (red) to GIMP, it displays yellow
<Jkessler> google looks fine
<Jkessler> the logo
<daze> it looks bad to me :(
<daze> so it must be the monitor then? strange..
<TJ-> daze: power it off completely (the monitor) and power up again
<Intermediate> +i
<codescience> can i still download ubuntu server 8.10?
<jrib> codescience: you can but it isn't supported anymore, so you shouldn't
<TheFloatingBrain> Hello!
<codescience> yeah it's for a project. non-supported is not important for me.
<jrib> codescience: why don't you just use a supported release?
<navalastro> hola
<codescience> i am already.
<jrib> codescience: why don't you just use a supported release for the project?
<codescience> but also need 8.10.
<Intermediate> ubuntu server 12.04
<jrib> codescience: why do you need 8.10 specifically?
<navalastro> speak espanish
<jrib> !es | navalastro
<ubottu> navalastro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<codescience> that's not important. i was just asking whether i can still download it.
<TJ-> codescience: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04.3/
<navalastro> ok
<navalastro> who are you '
<codescience> thanks.
<navalastro> ?
<TJ-> codescience: sorry, wrong release. Here's the correct one! http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<codescience> haha, thanks.
<navalastro> estoy hablando con personas?
<jrib> navalastro: no, /join #ubuntu-es
<navalastro> o con el ordenador
<navalastro> ¿Quién es jrib
<navalastro> '
<navalastro> ?
<jrib> navalastro: english only here.  For spanish: /join #ubuntu-es
<navalastro> ok
<navalastro> I don´t speak inglish
<Codenomics> Is there a (stable) minimal version of ubuntu?
<jrib> !minimal | Codenomics
<ubottu> Codenomics: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Codenomics> not talking barebones... just well then
<jrib> Codenomics: what?
<Codenomics> that answers that
<navalastro> have you got the urban terror or tewords
<gordonjcp> it still wants 4G of disk space though
<Codenomics> jrib: sorry lol I started typing then read that and forgot to delete my text before typing "well then"
<jrib> Codenomics: ah, ok :)
<Codenomics> what wants 4GB of space?
<navalastro> vay
<gordonjcp> Codenomics: Ubuntu
<Codenomics> minimal?
<gordonjcp> Codenomics: even Lubuntu won't install without 4.4GB free
<Codenomics> joking right?
<gordonjcp> nope
<Intermediate> navalastro únase al canal en ubuntu-es
<navalastro> adieu
<gordonjcp> Lubuntu *requires* 4.4GB to install
<Codenomics> well... that is a little extreme
<jrib> gordonjcp: the minimal install won't install with less than 4GB?
<gordonjcp> jrib: nope
<jrib> that's silly :)
<Codenomics> that doesnt seem logical
<gordonjcp> jrib: well, it wouldn't as of yesterday
<gordonjcp> it's a limitation in the installer
<gordonjcp> limitation wasn't my first choice of word
<Codenomics> wait... you are talking about it says you have to have a 4GB space to install...
<Codenomics> not that it takes up 4GB of space
<gordonjcp> but I am aware that some people in this channel have the Gaelic and consider the word I would originally have used to be inappropriate under the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<gordonjcp> Codenomics: yup
<gordonjcp> Codenomics: and that is intentional
<gordonjcp> you may resume swearing in a foreign heathen lingo
<Codenomics> oh that isnt an issue
<Codenomics> what?
<gordonjcp> Codenomics: it's insane, and worthy of pithy comments
<Codenomics> that doesnt hurt my feelings at all. I have plenty of space
<TJ-> The installer space-check is done before it know all the packages to be installed, so it plays it safe by checking that there's space available for everything
<duncan12> Hi, in Deja Dup if I restore an old backup of ~ into "Original Location" it won't touch files still existing right? So it won't overwrite? just checking..
<Codenomics> I have 900GB of space, that doesnt bug me at all
<gordonjcp> TJ-: right, but for a "lightweight" distro it should be adjusted down
<Codenomics> ^^ agreed
<daze> ok, so I turned off the monitor and it didn't turn on back. So I now attached another monitor and the colors are ok. Then I turned on the first one, and the colors are ok too. I'm afraid to turn it off now :]
<gordonjcp> TJ-: I ran into this and began using some very rude words when trying to install Lubuntu on an Eee 701
<TJ-> gordonjcp: I know the feeling :)
<TJ-> daze: spooky!
<Codenomics> i just need a small, clean install. dont need all the extra fun stuff. setting this up as a media center
<daze> as this isn't an Ubuntu failure, I'm sorry to ask here, but can something be up with my monitor's chip or something?
<gordonjcp> TJ-: I've been experimenting with buildroot
<gordonjcp> daze: what exactly is it doing?
<zykotick9> duncan12: i'd use alis (see "/msg ubottu alis" for details) to see if there is a deja dup channel perhaps?  good luck.
<jrib> gordonjcp: there's some workaround for an earlier version here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Installation not sure if you've come across it
<Codenomics> has been a while since I downloaded an ubuntu iso
<gordonjcp> jrib: I've solved the problem a different way now; -)
<seswu> Hello - I'd like to install an oldish game on xubuntu. It apparently uses gtk 1.2 and has trouble because I have gtk 2.20. So.. I need to install gtk 1.2? Will that cause issues?
<zykotick9> Codenomics: i'd recommend installing from mini (see "/msg ubottu mini" for details)
<daze> goddard: not turning on with the pc or displaying vertical colored lines on black. One time it turned on and displayed yellow instead of red everywhere (as if it were confusing RGB with GRB or something). But now colors are ok somehow..
<jrib> gordonjcp: the installer should probably say something like "click here to try your luck anyway"
<ghost__> i am going to make ubuntu saver what you bro think
<zykotick9> Codenomics: no cruft, just what you want.
<Codenomics> going to get the mini now
<gordonjcp> jrib: heh, yeah
<Codenomics> hopefully it agrees with my hardware
<zykotick9> Codenomics: bonus, supports more h/w then livecd ;)
<gordonjcp> jrib: like the old Slackware installer had, which would warn you if you selected more packages than it could fit onto your drive, but let you take a shot at it anyway
<Intermediate> sewwu to install 1.2 gtk is opening up a system vulenability
<gordonjcp> jrib: the reasoning being that just because you can't *see* enough space, doesn't mean you won't *get* enough spac
<gordonjcp> *space
<Codenomics> zykotick9: for some reason my hardware does not get along with linux distros
<gordonjcp> Intermediate: that's pretty unlikely
<zykotick9> Codenomics: then you have the wrong h/w ;)  good luck.
<gordonjcp> seswu: what's the game?
<rfsfwrfw> :)
<Codenomics> zykotick9: I fully agree lol
<seswu> Intermediate: Hmm, bugger. A bad one? I'd like to use 1.2 for the old game only, so other software shouldn't be a problem. Provided I can switch versions like that.
<Codenomics> zykotick9: worst case, ubuntu mini fights me and I just use my fallback distro
<devslash2> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from a flash drive I get to the initial screen where I select the language then choose install Ubuntu server and the screen goes blank with no error.  The only error I'm getting is that the keyboard lights start flashing and I have to hold down the power button to force it to shut down
<gordonjcp> seswu: I doubt that there's any valid vulnerability
<gordonjcp> seswu: what is the game you're trying to install?
<Intermediate> seswu It will require compiling
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | devslash2 you mean this?
<ubottu> devslash2 you mean this?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> devslash: sounds like corruption - have you checked the MD5/SHA sum of the flash device installer image?
<devslash2> Ok ill try that
<pit_> hi guys/girls how are you doing today?
<Codenomics> nomodeset is my favorite pram
<Codenomics> param**
<MonkeyDust> pit_  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<seswu> gordonjcp: Docking Station for Linux. I checked if the windows version would work with wine instead, but that seems an equally thorny issue.
<devslash2> No go.  Still same error with nomodeset
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: would that be an issue with server install (i'm not sure)?  but i believe there may be issues using server from usb... and i'm not refering to the poster's issue.
<TJ-> devslash: When the system locks like that, interrupts have gone. It's not "nomodeset"
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  devslash2 there's also #ubuntu-server
<Codenomics> devslash2: noapic
<devslash2> Tj no how do I do that
<seswu> gordonjcp: (Docking Station = Creatures thingy, dates back some 10 years)
<TJ-> devslash: That is sometimes caused by trying to start 64-bit on a 32-bit CPU
<gordonjcp> seswu: I'm guessing it's very closed source?
<gordonjcp> seswu: have a shot at building gtk1.2
<pit_> I have an interesting problem, see if any one could help. I accidently formated my 500 gig Win xp HDD with gparted and am currious to see if there was a way for me to recover my boot sector to recover windows
<gordonjcp> seswu: the worst that'll happen is it won't work
<gordonjcp> pit_: testdisk maybe
<devslash2> Tj I downloaded the 32 bit version
<gordonjcp> pit_: make a copy of the whole disk first
<seswu> Intermediate: Compiling is okay. Just as long as I don't need to do it over each time I want to play :]
<TJ-> devslash: OK, that would start in either arch... We are talking about intel/AMD CPU here aren't we?
<pit_> should I do a dd.img of the disk or just copy it to a diff partion
<Intermediate> seswu  http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/gtk+/1.2/
<devslash2> Tj when I do the check discount for defects option I run into the same error
<devslash2> Yea I have an Intel clu
<devslash2> Cpu
<TJ-> devslash: I'd hazard a guess that the ISO image downloaded with some corruption, or the USB device image got corrupted when written.
<seswu> gordonjcp: Closedsource yes, but also freeware. And there's a still-active community around it, it seems.
<TJ-> !md5 | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gordonjcp> seswu: maybe you should gauge the interest in either buying out the source, or making a modern remake
<pit_> gordonjcp: should make a dd.img file or do ( dd if=/deva of=dev/c ) ?
<gordonjcp> pit_: I'd use dd
<gordonjcp> right, nn all
<seswu> gordonjcp: Yup, that's my philosophy too, mostly.. I'm not sure how to install the package though. It's gone from the normal servers it seems, but available on launchpad? So I should add something to my repositories somehow?
<gordonjcp> seswu: for gtk1.2?
<gordonjcp> I think you'll need to build it from source
<devslash2> Shit I just remembered something. The Ubuntu server iso is 709mb. It won't fit on a standard cdr will it?
<seswu> gordonjcp: Well, making my own game comes -after- seeing how this one behaves :)
<gordonjcp> seswu: if you were *excessively* clever you'd write a wrapper library that wraps Gtk2 and presents a Gtk1.2-compatible interface ;-)
<gordonjcp> anyway, nn all
<seswu> gordonjcp: Yes, gtk1.2.
<gordonjcp> devslash2: use a USB stick
<pit_> gordonjcp: ok, I have the image created and installed testdisk and photrec on my Ubuntu usb live flash drive. But I'm unclear on how to use testdisk. Saw several tutorials on testdisk , cgsecurity but none detailing my needs
<gordonjcp> devslash2: optical media is dying, netcraft confirms it
<TJ-> devslash: I thought you have it on a flash drive?
<devslash2> Gordonjcp I did but I think it's corrupted because I can't install Ubuntu from it
<WhereIsMySpoon> devslash2: er, 709mb should easily fit on a modern cd disk
<seswu> gordonjcp: That'd be clever, yup.. and, well, timeconsuming :]
<TJ-> devslash: take the MD5sum of the usb image, it should/will match the published MD5 of the ISO if its good. Best to first check the downloaded ISO image, because if that is corrupted the flash image is bound to be
<seswu> gordonjcp: *makes a note on compiling from source.. ack. Thanks though :>*
<pit_> gordonjcp:  do you know of a tutorial that would help me with my issues, I saw several other testdisk walkthroughs but only to recover non-boot disk
<TJ-> pit_: before you start, what precisely did you do with gparted to 'reformat' the drive? It may be possible to reverse that
<daze> ok, so the problem is 100% in my monitor. I restarted the PC and paused upon POST screen. The "Award bios" logo was the wrong color. Turning the monitor off&on results in one of the three states: black screen (sometimes with colored vertical lines, but rarely), wrong colors (as often as the black screen), good colors (rarely). Has anyone encountered anything similar in their lives? :/  The monitor is Samsung SyncMaster 214T (21.7") and some 8
<daze>  years old..
<TJ-> daze: Replace the capacitors on the power board
<daze> as a matter of fact, I did that this spring
<pit_> TJ-: I was going to format my external and clicked the drop down to select it. the clicked format , apply . looked down after maybe 3 seconds and saw my mistake. hit cancel
<daze> I replaced them twice already during the monitor's lifetime
<TJ-> daze: the electrolytics will be starting to bulge as they gas - common issue on many devices.
<TJ-> daze: 3rd time lucky?
<dak0> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<daze> yeah, I know. But when the capacitors didn't hold their load, the screen would start to flicker. This time it's totally weird.. :/
<TJ-> pit_: OK, but what did you configure on gparted before going ahead? a single primary partition? or a primary partition with an ext3/4 file-system within it? Those details will tell us how likely/easy it would be to revert
<daze> it's like the monitor doesn't know it's subpixel order or something
<Redleg97> How can I prevent update manager on Ubuntu 12.04 saying "connection lost" everytime I try to update even though the connection IS working (mind you I am using Ubuntu on Parallels 7 on a Macbook w/ Mountain Lion wireless connection)?
<daze> as whites and blacks are ok, but R = G
<pit_> TJ-: sorry left that out, single primary ntfs partion containing windows xp
<Redleg97> QUESSTION: How can I prevent update manager on Ubuntu 12.04 saying "connection lost" everytime I try to update even though the connection IS working (mind you I am using Ubuntu on Parallels 7 on a Macbook w/ Mountain Lion and wireless connection)?
<TJ-> daze: I've repaired several - might be worth searching on the model, for that kind of issue. Could be diodes on the signal input circuit. What input are you using, HDMI? Can you try alternate inputs see if they are also affected?
<TJ-> pit_: OK, so the disk started off with a single primary partition with NTFS, and you wrote that again with gparted? I'm trying to understand what was on the disk before *and* after gparted was let loose :)
<daze> I'm using DVI. I'll try connecting to another DVI port on the monitor now :]
<casualuser> greetings! )
<TJ-> daze: I have several Samsung syncmasters here, too. only issue with them was the inverts, but they were done under warranty
<casualuser> can someone suggest me keys for dpkg
<pit_> TJ-: yes, before - single primary windows xp partion at 500gigs , after single blank ntfs partion at 500gigs
<casualuser> to force another arch package install
<casualuser> used sudo dpkg --force-depends --force-architecture --force-overwrite -i ./libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<casualuser> but it reply libc6:i386 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 cannot be configured because libc6:amd64 is in a different version (2.15-0ubuntu10)
<lantizia_> Lo, can anyone remember the name of the theme that used to be the gnome default?  (it wasn't very dark, used the normal tango icons)
<TJ-> pit_: OK... If it wrote a new, blank, NTFS file-system to the partition it's likely it'll have over-written the $MFT (master file table). That pretty much means the structure and naming is a gonna
<bunni1987> hi i have a big problem with my computer. i have ubuntu12.04 i dont have the internet icon anymore i am in some loopback thing for the internet instead of my ethernet. found that in network tools and i have lost control as admin. software center has diaappeared and i have users that shouldnt be here i did not create them can anyone help me solve this problem please.
<casualuser> lantizia_, try to look for 'luna' theme
<lantizia_> casualuser, nah that's not it
<casualuser> lantizia_, at least this one should be available and looks clear
<rodgersayshi> It was Tango
<TJ-> pit_: There is a mirror of the MFT, but if gparted did the entire job then the mirror will have been replaced too.
<bunni1987> and the ssh agent is active and i had it disbled
<lantizia_> rodgersayshi, the theme wasn't called tango was it?
<lantizia_> Clearlooks! that's it
<lantizia_> thanks for the hint in that direction casualuser  :P
<TJ-> pit_: If you use testdisk, in the advanced menu, select the NTFS partition choose boot, then "repair MFT".
<casualuser> lantizia_, as i remember luna looks very similar to clearlooks but have more smooth colors
<TJ-> bunni1987:  has any person other than you had physical access to the PC?
<bunni1987> no
<casualuser> any dpkg guru here?
<TJ-> bunni1987: Have you allowed any remote users access in any way?
<bunni1987> tj: no no one has had any access
<diverdude> How do i route git ssh to one server and standard ssh terminal requests to another server?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> the swap partition is what holds the RAM contents during hibernation, current?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> s/current/correct
<pit_> TJ-: I'm not sure but gpated only ran for may 2 seconds , ok i can try that . This is killing me. I've been organizing my files and lost alot of things i needed. I used photorec to recover files but it was a night mare.
<TJ-> bunni1987: The symptoms you describe suggest someone/something has had unauthorised access.
<TJ-> pit_: If it only ran for 2 seconds you might be in luck!
<daze> ok, I've connected via RGB and can reproduce the bad bahaviour. It's grayscale now! :D
<casualuser> diverdude, try to use services on different ports
<Redleg97> How can I prevent update manager on Ubuntu 12.04 saying "connection lost" everytime I try to update even though the connection IS working (mind you I am using Ubuntu on Parallels 7 on a Macbook w/ Mountain Lion wireless connection)?  Thanks for your help :)
<pit_> TJ-: 700 folders of uniquely named files , after i just finished renaming them
<TJ-> daze: sounds like the colour drivers might be at fault
<diverdude> casualuser: what does that mean
<dwarder> how do i restart vnc server from cli?
<bunni1987> tj:no i have been on here before my ex takes over my windows al the time so i changed to linux and i was told to do a reinstall and come back on here for help so i did and the people said i should be ok and to disable ssh but it only lasted a few days and i dont know what to do to make it secure so he cant do it anymore
<TJ-> pit_: I feel for you - in the past I've spent 3 weeks recovering NTFS file-systems for businesses
<daze> TJ-: but it has to be a problem inside the monitor, as it affects the internal monitor menus as well
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bunni1987: how computer-savvy is your ex?
<daze> those menus do not go through the gpu at all
<bunni1987> extreamly
<TJ-> daze: yes, I'd bet if you are lucky, it'll be capacitors in the colour driver circuits, or maybe MoSFETs
<pit_> TJ-: its been about 2 weeks. got my important docs back, resume , job search etc back but need my system , lots of unique reg edit mods and batch files i wrote
<dwarder> just kill this? /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable ?
<dwarder> this is what i have upon ps axu
<bunni1987> hmmwhatsthisdo: extreamley
<dwarder> and i need to restart it over ssh
<dwarder> anyone?
<hmmwhatsthisdo> bunni1987: it's possible he's using recovery mode to get a root terminal access (read: can do anything) and setting up ways to get in and/or wreak havoc
<TJ-> pit_: If the testdisk tools aren't enough there are commercial Windows tools you can use from a liveCD or BartPE CD
<casualuser>  diverdude, use ssh running at port 22 and use git on 9418
<pit_> TJ-: should I make an image before trying your solution?
<TJ-> bunni1987: I thought you said no one else has physical access to the PC?
<bunni1987> hmmwhatsthisso:how do i keep him out of there once i do a reinstall
<daze> TJ-: ok, I'll try disassembling it tomorrow and changing the capacitors. I've changed the capacitors on the power board earlier, so bad capacitors on other boards sounds like a plausible thing. Thanks ;)
<diverdude> casualuser: but if both use ssh?
<TJ-> pit_: If you have the spare capacity on another disk, yes!
<ghost__> how can i make a linux saver
<TJ-> daze: before you do, I highly recommend some intense Googling of the model and symptoms
<bunni1987> tj: he doesnt he has not step foot in this house for 2 years i have the police involved but they said they cant doanything he isnt stealing anything
<pit_> TJ-: would you do a dd.img file or direct copy
<daze> TJ-: ok, will do that too ;]
<casualuser> diverdude, you can use some servers of the same type like ssh or http/s on different time at the same time
<TJ-> bunni1987: So if no-one else has access to the PC, no-one else can change it but you.
<casualuser> diverdude, like two apaches one at port 80 and second on 8080
<bunni1987> tj: if you want i can do a check and paste and show you if it will help
<TJ-> pit_: I'd just do "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY" if I've got a spare disk large enough
<casualuser> still no any dpkg gurus here?..
<pit_> TJ-: ok, ill make a partion and do that. since there are files on my 1tb thaks for you advice and if you have any resources that may be useful I just joined the forums as pitviper296
<MonkeyDust> ghost__  what's a linux saver?
<TJ-> pit_: Yeah, if you have the space create a partition large enough then do "dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdYZ"  - same thing really
<jrib> casualuser: what's your actual question?
<Redleg97> QUESTION: Are there any known issues with Update Manager and false connectivity messages?
<jrib> Redleg97: http://bugs.ubuntu.com is the best place to check for known issues (while you wait)
<gen0cide_> Anyone know what happens when rsyslog on ubuntu tries to send to a server but can't resolve the DNS name?
<Redleg97> Thanks mon ami :)
<gen0cide_> I am trying that scenario for testing, but can't seem to find any information in syslog or other logs detailing the connection failure
<devslash2> TJ- I checked the MD5 and it's okay.  I burned it to cd on the slowest speed with verification and it's still doing the same thing
<wejcz> Hi guys, 12.04 installer (x64, desktop) can't see my partitions,.gparted too
<diverdude> How do i change which port a server listens to ssh?
<TJ-> devslash: That sounds like there's a hardware issue on the PC. Is it known to work without Ubuntu?
<jrib> diverdude: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<devslash2> Yea I had Ubuntu on it a while back
<TJ-> diverdude: "Port X" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<pit_> TJ-: thanks for you help, I'll try that in a few and cross my fingers, want to be done so I can dual boot windows and ubuntu 12.04
<TJ-> pit_: good luck with it, it's not a nice situ to be in
<greg> worst comes to worst you have use virtualisation
<pit_> TJ-:  ty , def not , do you use wine to run any windows aps?
<greg> i guess dual booting windows/linux is like cheating on your wife
<TJ-> pit_:  SketchUp
<wejcz> Fdisk recognize all things, it occurred first time, I hadn't got such issue on other versions
<pit_> TJ-:  ok I'll look into that thanks man
<wejcz> Greg: +1
<greg> wejcz + 127 :)
<myersg> I need help with libreOffice
<TJ-> devslash: the flashing LEDs tells me the CPU is hanging with bad code executed. I can't think how that would easily happen unless there's an architecture mismatch
<ghost__> .how can i make a ubuntu saver
<yekoms> install it?
<wilee-nilee> ghost__, By downloading the disc and installing
<wejcz> XD. I see that my issue is pretty common but I can not solve it
<myersg> I need to put everything in a MLA Report but I use MC Office at school.
<myersg> so I don't know how to
<wilee-nilee> Ah saver
<wilee-nilee> ghost__, sorry I read server DOH
<iNTEl> hey i wanna a little help about the psd
<iNTEl> *password
<iNTEl> ubuntu asking for my psd for everything
<devslash2> TJ- could it be caused by a memory error
<iNTEl> i wanna modify it
<ghost__> wille-nilee what kind of saver be good
<iNTEl> how can i ?
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl, Thats how it works you have admin with a password
<TJ-> devslash: Yes, bad RAM is a good possibility
<devslash2> Shit
<wilee-nilee> ghost__, I'm not sure what a saver is.
<custom_> ghost__,    are you trying to ask how to do a backup by chance??
<greg> nor me :S
<greg> i thought you meant server at first
<wilee-nilee> ghost__, Do you mean a cloner
<iNTEl> wilee-nilee : lol , i need insturctions :D
<wejq> ;/
<iNTEl> tell me go there and click on
<ghost__> no i want to get me saver wilee what is acloner
<casualuser> can someone suggest dpkg force arch keys?
<faLUCE> hi. I made a custom live-usb (with a usb live creator on a modified ubuntu distro) .  It should contain all the needed files. The bootin process with the live usb hangs at this message: "pwconv: failed to change the mode of /etc/passwd to -0600"  is there a way to skip or to solve it?
<wejq> gparted: unused space. fdisk - can see everything. Installer - like gparted. Wut do ?
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl, You just need to detail your problem in the form of a question, for the channel not me.
<iNTEl> 	ya i c
<TJ-> casualuser: does this help? "dpkg-architecture -l"
<iNTEl> i wanna modify my user account so i can log in anything and ubuntu don't ask me for the account password
<custom_> ghost__,  to save  what in particular
<casualuser> TJ-, i've used sudo dpkg --force-depends --force-architecture --force-overwrite -i ./libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10.2_i386.deb
<diverdude> can i telnet a server and change the port on that server which it uses to listen to ssh?
<casualuser> TJ-, and sudo dpkg-architecture -l reply 386/686 as 386 headers and kernel installed and used at the time
<TJ-> casualuser: What error are you getting? It would be helpful to pastebin it
<wilee-nilee> iNTEl, There are OS that run in root, doing this with ubuntu is problematic, use one that runs this way.
<devslash2> TJ- I found the source of the problem corrupt memory modules. The only problem is that now I'm running it with 756mb ram
<casualuser> TJ-, it reply libc6:i386 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 cannot be configured because libc6:amd64 is in a different version (2.15-0ubuntu10)
<ghost__> no i want to get me saver wilee what is acloner
<wilee-nilee> ghost__, what is your definition of a saver?
<devslash2> What's the minimum amount of ram that you need to run Ubuntu server?
<jrib> devslash2: I have one running now with less than 30mb :x
<szal> devslash2: depends on what you want to do w/ it, I guess
<devslash2> Ok I mean 12.10
<szal> devslash2: -> #ubuntu+1 please
<TJ-> casualuser: Well, the explanation is correct. You've got multi-libs installed and need to match versions. Why not install the matching version? "libc6_2.15-0ubuntu10_i386.deb"
<devslash2> Small media server. Was gonna install x on it but. Now I don't think I can
<devslash2> File media server
<TJ-> devslash2: for server, I've had a basic install on 128MB of RAM
<jlen> cs
<Thrae> Hi, I'm trying to do a "Hello World" system call following the same steps and getting the same error as this guy -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933351
<devslash2> The installer is sluggish with 756mb
<ghost__> wilee- nilee saver give savices like run websites mail fails
<TJ-> devslash2: That's including some quite heavy apache2
<TJ-> devslash2: are you using the liveISO or the server install itself?
<devslash2> Server install disc
<Thrae> It seems the kernel complier isn't linking in helloworld.o for some reason
<TJ-> devslash2: OK, then it won't be RAM causing slowness, it'll just be it grinding away from the USB ... maybe the USB is a 1.1 port running at 11MBps
<devslash2> I'm installing it from cd. I burned it to cd
<szal> TJ-: USB 1.1 @ 11 MB/s? you gotta be kidding.. if you get that to 1 MB/s you're lucky..
<TJ-> devslash2: ahhh OK.  It can be slow from CD.
<szal> TJ-, devslash2: other than that.. please take discussion of Quantal stuff to #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> szal: sorry, too much shifting! mbs not Mbs
<devslash2> Yea I should have started it from the flash drive but I wanted to eliminate any possible factors
<devslash2> My problem has nothing to do with the version of Ubuntu that I'm trying to install
<casualuser> TJ-, thx for assiting )
<casualuser> it seems i've fixed it
<budtaz> hello to alll.....anyone know about ubuntu Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS  for gimp 2.6 with HDR (High Dynamic Range) with tone mapping....  i did check in gimp registry plugin .. and couldnt find where ??
<ghost__> wilee- nilee saver give savices like run websites mail fails
<bunni1987> hi i am trying to instal nessus and i cant get it to install can anyone tell me how to install it on ubuntu 12.04
<skott> o/
<jgautier> anyone here have experience with lirc? im trying to get IR transmitting working with the audio port
<Treaver> Trying to resize partition when installing ubuntu, can someone tell me why it's taking forever. It's like frozen.
#ubuntu 2013-09-30
<rogerthebird> hello
<rogerthebird> hi wzin
<dman777> hi, i am trying to reinstall nginx along with getting the stock configuration nginx.conf file. i tried apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install nginx but i still do not have a nginx.conf file
<dman777> i do a apt-get purge nginx and it saids it removes nginx but when i do which nginx it shows it's still installed
<jiuj9> i support vivisection
<Andres_Rama> hello?
<hylian> Andres_Rama: hello
<Andres_Rama> windows n00b here. Why in the hell uis the ubuntu install an iso file
<jiuj9> so you are new to windows?
<Andres_Rama> lol
<Andres_Rama> no
<jiuj9> don't worry, it's quite user friendly
<Andres_Rama> just not very familiar with Linux
<hylian> Andres_Rama: it allows you to put it on the media of your choice, i.e. burning it to cd/dvd, or putting it on a usb thumb drive...
<jiuj9> then why to use it? go back to windows
<Andres_Rama> because it has a lot of advantadges
<Andres_Rama> one of which is the apt-get install command
<Andres_Rama> i have used ubuntu tocode before
<Andres_Rama> i still do
<Andres_Rama> i have it on my laptop
<Andres_Rama> but when i tried to install on my desktop
<Andres_Rama> it wouldnt work
<FloodBot1> Andres_Rama: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hylian> Andres_Rama: well, the first question would be how did you mount it, did you put it on a dvd? usb thumb drive? did you get the 32 bit or the 64 bit version?
<jiuj9> Andres_Rama, your questions are annoiyng, switch to windows and don't bother us anymore
<hylian> jiuj9: he left
<jiuj9> good
<hylian> anyone use irssi like me?
<Laogeodritt> I'm trying to build ntopng from source (want to take the new release for a test run, apt has an older ntop) and I'm having problems building the deb package from the ntopng-provided ubuntu configure/make. The script is running "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc -d".  "dpkg-deb" is outputting to ../ntopng_1.0_i386.deb but then dpkg-genchanges is called and complains: "error: cannot fstat file
<Laogeodritt> ../ntopng_1.0-_i386.deb". Any ideas how I might fix this or where to look? I'm not too familiar with dpkg... [This is on ubuntu server; however, the issue seems general enough to ask here.]
<hylian> Laogeodritt: never messed with it, but let me see if i can dig up that error and get an idea what direction to look...
<Laogeodritt> hylian: thanks. It seems like a misconfig of ntopng's build somewhere (outputting to one filename and searching for another), but I have no idea where it would be configured and my attempts at Googling haven't brought much up.
<hylian> Laogeodritt: it looks like we are missing something here. the file name gives it away.. ntopng_1.0-_i386.deb should be something like ntopng_1.0-1_i386.deb. not certain why ths is happening though
<Laogeodritt> hylian: hm, okay. Up to that error it generates an ntopng_1.0_i386.deb file (plus ntopng_1.0-_i386.changes and ntopng_1.0-.tar.gz) ... no other deb
<hylian> Laogeodritt: yeah, the file name it should want to generate would be something like this: ntopng_1.0.1-6686_i386.deb
<hylian> Laogeodritt: it looks like what goes after the - is perhaps a version number... i know it's not archetecture, that's the i386 part... not much help, sorry.
<slugbug> how does one move the dir of /var/www to another harddrive in the linux box
<jboii> hi
<hylian> jboii: hello again
<slugbug> if my OS drive is only 60gb and I have a additional drive of 500gb I want to move the dir to the 500gb drive
<jboii> is it possible to theme rhythmbox?
<hylian> slugbug: hmm, never had anyone ask that before... i could try and dig up some info
<qin> slugbug: change document root in web server?
<Dr_Willis> slugbug:  mount the partion on the other drive to /var/www would be one way
<slugbug> yes
<hylian> jboii: a quick check says no. Rhythmbox was not made to be theme-able.
<Dr_Willis> or put all of /var/ on the other drive
<slugbug> I've read stuff that says to go in and change the ini file but I ended up ruining the boot
<lazers> sbcl never
<jboii> is there a music player that has a nice theme ?
<foriamroot> depends on your definition of nice
<Laogeodritt> hylian: anyway, thanks for looking. I'll keep trying to figure this out.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<qin> jboii: amarok looks posh
<lazers> (Sorry. Wrong command).
<hylian> Laogeodritt: Dr_Willis is much more afluent in all this, you should re-ask him
<ShapeShifter499> although my system, a netbook server, should auto login at boot it has a log in prompt on the connected screen, a tv, why?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 32bit on this machine
<skinux> Wow. That was weird. Ubuntu started complaining hard disk was full, deleting some stuff and restarted and a lot of settings seem to have been reset to default
<foriamroot> anything in ~
<foriamroot> did you delete anything in ~
<nisstyre> skinux: laptop?
<skinux> Yeah.
<nisstyre> skinux: it could be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1196155
<skinux> to laptop
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1196155 in linux (Ubuntu) "mei_me resets spamming dmesg" [Medium,Fix released]
<foriamroot> server install or desktop install
<skinux> desktop
<nisstyre> it most likely is that bug tbh
<foriamroot> ^
<nisstyre> if it's not a laptop then it probably is not that bug though
<nisstyre> well, it could be
<nisstyre> skinux: what files did you delete?
<skinux> Damn. It deleted a lot of stuff.
<Dr_Willis> ruining the boot by changeing a single file? make backups of the origial file - so you can change it back. ;)
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know why I'm logged in on the main screen but not on a connected screen (a tv)?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  a server normally dosent need a login display manager/gui. or the need to auto login.
<nisstyre> skinux: can you see if you have a lot of huge log files under /var/log?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  what login manager are you using? Lightdm?
<foriamroot> he did say server which confused me until he said its a desktop install
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, this is a regular  desktop install with added server stuff
<nisstyre> that stupid intel bug bit me on my laptop and I ended up with a missing grub.cfg somehow
<Dr_Willis> lightdm has settings (you can set in the users config tool) to select what user to auto login.
<nisstyre> and a 3 gb messages.log
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, I'm set to auto login, I see my desktop and unity on the main netbook screen
<ShapeShifter499> my connected screen shows a log in
<Abbey21> Hey
<Xerofyte> Is there any channel or FreeNode which tells about latest softwares for Ubuntu/linux
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you mean a CONSOLE   'login;'  >
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  set the monitors to clone the X display if you want to see X on both perhaps?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, just the regular GUI login
<foriamroot> if its a console login think its just the standard login he is seeing
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  then you really need to clarify what youi are seeing exactly.. you said it auto logins on one monitor.. but it shows the login screen (lightdm?) on one monitor? that would sound like the 2~ seperate X displays setting  you can use for some multi-mnonitor setups
<foriamroot> agreed
<foriamroot> set to mirror not seperate x
<Dr_Willis> turn off the TV ;0
<Squishy> Hi everyone.
<foriamroot> Hello
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, foriamroot wait so how do I fix that
<Squishy> New to Ubuntu/Linux in general so bear with me if i say/do something stupid.
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<foriamroot> what are you using to manage your graphics? nvidia? compiz?
<foriamroot> for me its in nvidia-settings
<foriamroot> your mileage may vary
<ShapeShifter499> foriamroot, this is a cruddy intel atom based acer aspire one netbook
<ShapeShifter499> foriamroot, I was planning on running XBMC on this
<ShapeShifter499> up until recently I never even used the VGA port
<foriamroot> why xbmc?
<foriamroot> you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457931
<foriamroot> a quick google pulled that one up
<pack^> wonder how steam will run on mer?
<foriamroot> i thought it was staying with X for now?
<foriamroot> Steam OS anyway
<pack^> will change in March 14
<foriamroot> gotcha
<foriamroot> That I hadnt heard yet
<finchd> pack^: wonder *if* steam will run on *mir*?
<pack^> good question
<pack^> or wayland
<foriamroot> xmir?
<strider_> I need to do a project for a server class I'm taking but I can't think of any ideas for the project. The project must require two servers to function correctly, but I can't think of anything. Could anyone give me any ideas?
<foriamroot> requires 2 servers to function?
<foriamroot> connecting two LAN's via a VPN tunnel
<foriamroot> i.e. 2 remote offices
<foriamroot> fairly easy
<jboii_> is there an app that can search mp3 files and movies to download?
<jrib> strider_: put db on one server, web server on other, done
<foriamroot> as in?
<foriamroot> jboii_: piracy is a no no
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  so what do you want on the vga port? you have described whats going on.. but not what you want.
<foriamroot> he wants dual display *i think* to play movies on his TV
<Dr_Willis> then the answer is - use the monitors tool to set the dual displays how you want. ;) that will be the answer for most cases
<strider_> foriamroot: jrib: it has to last 12 weeks (for the full implimentation), so I don't want it to be too easy. Also, it would be preferable if both systems were on the same network already (I'm probably going to just virtualize them on a box I have). I was thinking of something like a condor cluster, but that might be too complex for some of my teammates, and it would be almost poitless to do it with only two systems
<foriamroot> it would be
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, I opened the display tool in system settings and I've now lost all output
<jrib> strider_: this is a question more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic
<strider_> jrib: ah, sorry I'll go there instead
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, I wanted to run a media center like XBMC
<strider_> completely forgot about that channel
<LjL> jrib, my credit card number is 2394-2384-9658-2394 365, can you look in your logs if there's any trick to use it to buy things from Ubuntu One?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you  mean 'run xbmc on the 2nd monitor (tv), while having a normal desktop on the built in lcd'  ? If so. please be more detailed like that. ;)
<jrib> LjL: sure one second, but first there's a book i've been meaning to pick up
<foriamroot> lol
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, the main screen can be off or blank, that isn't needed, the other screen (tv) should have the XMBC on it
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  tried the monitor-selection/toggle keys on the netbook?  fn-Fsomthing here on mine.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, wait a second
<jmgk> hiya Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> moo. ;
<Dr_Willis> ;
<foriamroot> hmmm
<Squishy> Sorry I don't mean to rudely butt in here but could someone recommend an easier to use irc client? I'm on weechat and totally lost. thanks.
<foriamroot> irssi
<foriamroot> :D
<Dr_Willis> i like weechat. :) Im using it now.
<Dr_Willis> you do want to read its docs however. ;)
<jmgk> bleh :P
<foriamroot> im a simple person so i prefer irssi
<Squishy> I read them. looked like gibberish to me.
<foriamroot> to each his own
<Dr_Willis> man up! :)
<kaltag> xchat
<omar_> Hi!!!
<Dr_Willis> for a gui client - xchat is popular.. and plkease read its docs/faq also. ;)
<Dr_Willis> weechat does have a gui i recall. but its not in the repos  (yet) i saw it mentioned at the weechat hojmepage/downloads
<finchd> Squishy: quassel for IRC only or pidgin is IM of all kinds, there's the IRC plugins for Firefox & thunderbird also.
<Squishy> I'm going to try irssi. I used icechat on windows a lot. That's all i'm used to. used Chatzilla as well. Not a big fan but seems easier that weechat just now.
<foriamroot> or just use a web client
<jmgk> what do you prefer for coding?
<jmgk> desktop or laptop guys?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, that didn't work
<Dr_Willis> i perfer to let others do the coding.
<jmgk> :P
<foriamroot> lmao
<Squishy> Thanks finchd. i'll give that a look at.
<orated_> Hi! How can I extract/cut an image from a video file?
<orated_> any GUI based software for that?
<foriamroot> print screen
<foriamroot> or ffmpeg to extract the entire video / or clip to still
<orated_> without using printscreen :) Anything like ImageGrab?
<baphomet1> is anyone here familiar with connecting an ubuntu client using vpnc to an ipsec vpn setup with openswan?
<foriamroot> baphomet1: whats the issue
<foriamroot> one sec orated_
<baphomet1> foriamroot: can't get it to connect.  windows, osx and iOS clients connect fine.  the ubuntu client is the only one that will not connect
<Squishy> orated you can use virtualdub under wine for that or avidemux
<foriamroot> avidemux is what i was thinking of
<Tex_Nick> orated_:  VLC allows frame screen captures
<foriamroot> whats the error baphomet1? in the log of the vpn server
<Squishy> oh i forgot about that. I never use that feature of VLC
<foriamroot> should tell you why
<baphomet1> foriamroot: hmm.  I have only been looking at the client.  let me see if I can find the logs on the server
<foriamroot> me either. i have used ffmpeg to get stills from video
<foriamroot> check /var/log/ think its auth.log maybe
<baphomet1> foriamroot: let me have a look.
<foriamroot> have fun
<Squishy> i'd be lost trying to do that. Is staxrip compatible with Ubuntu?
<Tex_Nick> ffmpeg is also what i use ... it's not GUI though
<foriamroot> meh gui is overrated lol
<Tex_Nick> lol ;-)
<baphomet1> foriamroot: let me try to connect the client to the server and see what happens.  I haven't tried in a bit.
<Tex_Nick> it's what orated_ requested though
<foriamroot> good point Tex
<foriamroot> go for it baphomet1
<Squishy> orated you could also try pitivi. I'm not 100% on that though.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: noting in auth.log
<foriamroot> really?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: yep
<Braden`> Hello
<reisio> 'lo Braden`
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I am thinking this is a client side issue
<Braden`> I am not sure where to ask this, so I will try here.  How does Facebook/etc set up their DNS so that if one server goes down the domain gets redirected to their other servers?  Should I have a server set up with BIND to handle nameserver requests rather than relying on ISP provided name services?
<foriamroot> or a cert issue
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I don't understand how it could be a cert issue if I can connect windows, osx and iOS clients just fine.
<foriamroot> different cert for each client?
<foriamroot> or psk?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: psk
<foriamroot> my misunderstanding
<linuxR> hello, I discover total system freezes when working with eclipse (ubuntu 12.04 with all updates installed). can someone help me to analyze this? thanks
<foriamroot> then def. client if other clients can connect
<Squishy> Ahh nice. Quassel seems much easier to be using.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: any suggestions? :D
<orated_> Squishy: Is avidemux gui based or cli based?
<foriamroot> orated_: both
<foriamroot> baphomet1: one sec
<baphomet1> foriamroot: thanks! :D
<Squishy> it's gui based. Everything i recommended is.
<reisio> orated_: ffmpeg has a pretty fast way if you just need a solid block from the middle of someplace
<Squishy> sudo apt-get install avidemux.
<Squishy> That's all you need to do.
<orated_> So it can help easily fetch image sequence out of a video file?
<reisio> yup
<orated_> Okay
<orated_> Thanks
<Squishy> it's been a few years since i used it. I use virtualdub.
<foriamroot> http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=using:command_line_usage
<foriamroot> avidemux is both
<reisio> ffmpeg -i input -ss 00:01:30 -t 00:01:00 %d.jpg (would, for example, start 1m30s in, and dump each frame for 1m
<Squishy> I would honestly recommend virtualdub and wine over anything else mate.
<Squishy> You can trust me. I'm from Scotland.
<reisio> ) :p
<reisio> I wouldn't even use virtualdub inside an actual Windows install :p
<Squishy> Why not?
<foriamroot> baphomet1: and no error was returned on the client side?
<pfifo> hello world
<baphomet1> foriamroot: let me gather the info
<xmetal> Vdub looks ok and i think it has some good ways of editing videos but on windows when i got to save the file product it crashes a bit
<xmetal> lol
<reisio> pfifo: 'lo
<reisio> Squishy: not remotely as useful/reliable as ffmpeg
<orated_> Squishy: foriamroot reisio Also, there is an option of converting a video file to image sequence using OpenShot video editor but it probably seems to create image sequence of entire video with less than 1s gap
<foriamroot> to do the entire video to still with < 1 sec gap use fmpeg
<foriamroot> ffmpeg*
<foriamroot> otherwise use one of the aforementioned softwares
<foriamroot> i cant type
<Tex_Nick> hmmm ... i loved virtualdub ... didn't realize it worked okunder wine ... thanks for the thought on that Squishy :)
<ax562> hi
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> ax562: hibari
<reisio> hi, eben :p
<baphomet1> foriamroot: all it says is "vpnc: no response from target"
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I have searched that exact error and most of the threads all go unanswered.  I have seen some suggestions about how to resolve it, but none of them work for me
<foriamroot> is the ip right?
<foriamroot> means the server didnt respond or timed out
<foriamroot> ttl exceeded, etc
<Squishy> no worries nick.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: it is using dynamic dns
<foriamroot> check that your dyndns is updated
<foriamroot> mine doesnt update right sometimes
<_DM> couldn't you connect directly to the IP rather than going through dns
<Xerofyte> Can anyone please tell me How can I install Ubuntu Tweak on 12.04 LTS
<foriamroot> it changes
<_DM> or do I have no clue what I'm talking about
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I just tried connecting to the VPN from a different client (not linux) and it connected fine.
<foriamroot> he would have to redo the config all the time
<Squishy> the only time vdub ever crashed on me was if i tried to encode a video with incompatible parameters.
<foriamroot> firewall / iptables?
<foriamroot> something is stopping it from communicating
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I agree that something is stopping it and it has to be on the client side.
<foriamroot> it is
<foriamroot> as in it is client side
<foriamroot> check the iptables on the client
<foriamroot> and check ufw(?)
<Tex_Nick> Squishy:  i'll give it a try on wine ... i used it a lot on win xp
<baphomet1> foriamroot: ufw should be disabled.  I just had it spit out a verbose log.  hang on
<foriamroot> nice
<Squishy> XP? i remember that...ahh nostalgia
<Tex_Nick> lol ;-)
<foriamroot> meh xp was garbage
<foriamroot> one of my first exploits i found though
<foriamroot> at XX:XX /interactive "cmd.exe"
<foriamroot> loved the broken task scheduling in windows
<Squishy> i used it for a while after win7 came out before i made the move
<Tex_Nick> hmmm i kinda thought it was one of microsoft's better OS's ?
<foriamroot> nah more backdoors than a whore house
<foriamroot> jus sayin
<Squishy> lol i'm using that expression from now on
<foriamroot> lol
<qin> is not like off-topic or something?
<Tex_Nick> ok ... i have to agree there
<TheLordOfTime> how do I terminate a zombie process?
<Tex_Nick> but hey windows aint linux !!!
<foriamroot> find then kill
<foriamroot> kill `pgrep name_of_zombie`
<qin> TheLordOfTime: you cannot kill zombie, can yaa?
<xmetal> shoot it in the head
<foriamroot> ^
<cryptack> lol
<xmetal> ... oh zombie PROCESS
<xmetal> n/m
<foriamroot> lol
<baphomet1> hahah that was the best response ever
<TheLordOfTime> qin, that's not helpful.
<TheLordOfTime> xmetal, same thing, not helpful
<TheLordOfTime> let's focus on SUPPORt and not offtopic, 'kay?
<foriamroot> TheLordOfTime: kill `pgrep name_of_zombie`
 * xmetal laughs
<foriamroot> run in terminal
<reisio> technically they're already dead
<qin> TheLordOfTime: Well, that is why such process is called zombie ;)
<cryptack> foriamroot: I thought you had to use a -9
<foriamroot> ?
<foriamroot> a 9
<foriamroot> gotcha
<foriamroot> lol
<FloodBot1> foriamroot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xmetal> if a process was "alive" your computer could get up and run right off your desk
<jj1234> hi, trying to work out some SGX drivers and I'm a little confused, anyone know how glxinfo could report "direct rendering: yes" but still say it's using a software rasterizer?
<foriamroot> Anything you say (ir)COPer!
<xmetal> brb ... looking for "the best" url shortener (FIrefox addon)
<SchrodingersScat> xmetal: I keep a net around my desk for processes trying to kill themselves in that way.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: shoot.  having to redo this and have it output to a file.  the verbose log is REALLY verbose haha
<foriamroot> nice
<xmetal> lol
<Braden`> foriamroot:  An ircop is a person with global mode +O or +o (locop) with network wide discretion to re-route servers and disconnect clients.  Floodbot is a channop, not ircop.
<foriamroot> i know what an op is
<foriamroot> and founder . owner
<foriamroot> mode +qaohv meh
<foriamroot> i was pointing out the bot was +o
<foriamroot> thats why (ir) was in () and not ir.
<Braden`> :)
<foriamroot> ;D
<foriamroot> 6693 FTW!
<qin> foriamroot: floodbot wanted to point out existence of ",.;" etc, in aproximation of "Enter" key.
<foriamroot> Use to more "lax" channels. Sorry.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: yeah…I can't make heads or tails of this log
<foriamroot> pastebin if you don;t mide. After scrubbing of course.
<foriamroot> don't mind* And scrub as in remove ip / hostname, etc.
<LogicalDash> My computer docks with an Android tablet that is its display. As a display it works fine, but it's also supposed to be a touchscreen, and while Ubuntu can see the touch panel, it keeps disconnecting with status -71 right after connecting. What's this about?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6173826/
<pfifo> nothing like an informative log file
<foriamroot> are the subnets the same at both locations? i.e. 192.168.1.1/24
<baphomet1> foriamroot: no.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: it's not a problem with other clients though.
<foriamroot> the same subnet at both locations isn't a problem?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: Sorry to not be clear.  different subnets is no issue with other clients.
<foriamroot> you need different subnets at the different locations. Same subnet causes issues with NAT traversal.
<foriamroot> And you reserved enough addresses on the server?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: yep.  I ran in to that.  changed my network scheme to compensate.
<foriamroot> I had to as well when i set mine up.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: only one client connecting.  that was the one I just tried to connect with.
<foriamroot> How many addresses reserved? You just said the ohter client(s) were connecting no issue.
<baphomet1> TBH I am not sure.  The iOS client I used to test the connection connected fine, then I disconnected it.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: any way for me to check the amount of addresses reserved?
<foriamroot> This looks like it is communicating just fine. i.e. It is receiving packets.
<foriamroot> check your configuration file for openswan and look at the range of ip's
<baphomet1> foriamroot: that is good.  now getting it connected is the issue
<foriamroot> try restarting openswan service and then connecting with ubuntu without connecting the ios device
<baphomet1> foriamroot: ok.  hang on
<baphomet1> foriamroot: same results
<foriamroot> really?
<foriamroot> then i am at a loss
<foriamroot> It looks like it is communicating just not receiving an address. Packets are being sent / received.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: yeah.  this is typically how it has ended for most people :(.
<foriamroot> No part of the exchange fails. Everything looks kosher.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: good to know.  I wasn't sure it was actually getting that far
<foriamroot> Looks like it is. It exchanges just fine and receives without error.
<foriamroot> so IPsec is good.
<foriamroot> You checked the config for authmode?
<foriamroot> On the server and client>
<baphomet1> foriamroot: I also tried to connect using my public IP, to take the ddns out of the equation and it still wouldn't connect.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: on the client I modified the config file and set it to PSK.  how would I check it on the server? (I am sure it is PSK, but being sure doesn't hurt)
<foriamroot> Not auth type but authmode. I.e. IKE Authmode hybrid.
<baphomet1> yeah.  I just changed it from hybrid to psk
<baphomet1> I left the IKE Authmode there
<baphomet1> only changed the part that said "hybrid"
<foriamroot> in the vpnc conf?
<baphomet1> would the conf file for it on the server be in /etc/?
<foriamroot> First how is the VPN setup? Assuming you are using L2TP/IPSec?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: this I am not sure of.  I know it is IPSec.  Not sure if it is over L2TP or not.  This is running on ubuntu with Amahi.  I used the amahi ipsec one click install app to set it up.  that is why I don't have a lot of info.
<foriamroot> L2TP is the "VPN" IPSec is the encryption.
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> trying to install clonezilla on a usb (i.e. make bootable)
<genoobie> bbl
<baphomet1> foriamroot: thanks!  I didn't know that.  in that case it is l2tp/ipsec for sure
<foriamroot> Thats what I thought.
<foriamroot> You need to change the vpnc.conf back to hybrid.
<baphomet1> foriamroot: on the client?
<foriamroot> Yes
<foriamroot> vpnc is the client. openswan is the server
<foriamroot> I hope anyway. Otherwise you have different issues,
<baphomet1> foriamroot: that is how I usually run it.  I had to edit the conf file so I could push the output to a log file.  I typically set all this up using vpnc in network manager
<foriamroot> So the same configuration has worked on other machines?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: well that is subjective.  I have not been able to get any linux client to connect.  I am able to get everything but linux clients to connect.  so if by config you mean settings as close as possible as to what I see in network manager, in that case, yes.
<foriamroot> In the vpnc.conf file you should have the gateway, the ipsec secret, the authmode, then the username / password (if used)
<baphomet1> foriamroot: yep
<foriamroot> And you still can't connect?
<baphomet1> foriamroot: nope.  that has been the issue all along.
<foriamroot> Then I'm not sure what's going on. IPSec is working. vpnc isn't connecting.
<foriamroot> I'll see what I can figure out.
<foriamroot> bbl
<baphomet1> foriamroot: thanks!
<LogicalDash> Aight I posted to forums http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=146360
<LogicalDash> oh, wrong window
<LogicalDash> sorry
<joe18> Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA GF119 [GeForce GT 520] bus-ID 01:00.0
<joe18>            X.Org 1.13.3 drivers nvidia (unloaded: fbdev,nouveau) FAILED: vesa Resolution 1920x1080@60.0hz
<joe18>            GLX Renderer GeForce GT 520/PCIe/SSE2 GLX Version 4.3.0 NVIDIA 310.44 Direct Rendering Yes
<Guest55469> Is this a general linux/programming irc or is it specific to Ubuntu?
<marloshouse> Guest55469, you mean like a c++ programming irc?
<Guest55469> ya
<marloshouse> cuz linux can be programmed in just about anthing
<Guest55469> I meant linux OR programming, not linux programming
 * xmetal scratches head
<marloshouse> i guess to answer your question, then, I think this channel is mostly specific to ubuntu, though, you might ask the question and see what happens
<Guest55469> I'm new to irc in general, so excuse me if I seem like a novice haha
<Guest55469> for some reason ##c++ is not working
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xmetal>  hmm bot must be on break
<xmetal> hmm @ a Csharp and cplusplus room  ##C++## ??
<xmetal> lol
<marloshouse> Guest55469, anyway, the key is to just ask and see what happens... since you're new
<Guest55469> cool
<Guest55469> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but is this channel specifically for asking questions, or is it just a casual discussion channel?
<marloshouse> Guest55469, is that your question?
<Jayhawker07> ya
<Flannel> Guest55469: It's for technical support.  For discussion, you're looking for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jayhawker07> I was guest55469, changed my nickname
<marloshouse> this is a channel for asking questions
<Jayhawker07> ok thanks!
 * xmetal "headdesks"
<marloshouse> i dd a drive that I lost a text file on, I think it was stomped on by dropbox.  I'm trying to scan the image now to see if i can find any of the missing text... what's the best tool to search for some text on a dd image file?
<Guest38841> is ubuntu 100% virus safe
<bluedogslim> Thats a good question
<lotuspsychje> !security | Guest38841
<ubottu> Guest38841: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | Guest38841
<ubottu> Guest38841: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<Guest38841> thanks for the response everyone.
<xmetal> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<lotuspsychje> Guest38841: ubuntu is built very secure, but a healthy paranoia cant harm :p
 * xmetal agrees with lotus
<lotuspsychje> Guest38841: read also about snort and rkhunter
<xmetal> healthy is the keyword ... no need to walk around going "WHAT!? ... whats that!?"
<xmetal> lol
<marloshouse> just because i'm paranoid doesn't someone's not trying to hack in to my computer
<Guest38841> thanks again. bye
<marloshouse>  doesn't mean... i meant
<marloshouse> something's up with my keyword, it skips entire words!
<lotuspsychje> marloshouse: alot of automatic exploiting out there..so a healthy paranoia Is needed
<bluedogslim> You need to be paranoid?
<bluedogslim> Why?
<bluedogslim> Just turn off your computer.
<bluedogslim> and they can't get anything.
<lotuspsychje> bluedogslim: well in reality we need to work with ubuntu online so..
<lotuspsychje> bluedogslim: all the time online you can use it a safe way no?
<bluedogslim> Is it hard to host your own cloud on ubuntu?
<marloshouse> bluedogslim, opencloud
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim:  i recall there being an  opencloud service. :) not tried it
<Dr_Willis> !info opencloud
<marloshouse> i've tried it
<ubottu> Package opencloud does not exist in raring
<marloshouse> it works
<marloshouse> i'm happy with it
<Dr_Willis> isen there like 2 or 3 alternative 'personal cloud' serivvces out there?  i rarely need the things.
 * lotuspsychje doesnt trust clouds online :p
<xmetal> i am not a fan of clouds
<xmetal> same here
<bluedogslim> open cloud is good?
<Dr_Willis> i just store my comic books and e-books on them . so i can get to them from my tablets :) or phone
<bluedogslim> Clouds are great.  You can have everything - everywhere.
<bluedogslim> But - you gotta be careful what you keep on them :)
<bluedogslim> I wondering how secure they are.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: i found a solarized/dark theme for my terminal the other day was pretty neat :p
<xmetal> i have seen people with the bright idea of uploading backups they need if thier PC goes down TO clouds only ... my question is "if your PC is down (assuming its your only one) .. how the heck are you going to get the recovery data?"
<marloshouse> xmetal, exactly the lecture i give my clients
<bluedogslim> If you house your own cloud then you have no limit to the space.
<bluedogslim> host.
<xmetal> i mean if the cloud for non-critical stuff is one option and you ALSO have  backup "flash drives too"
<xmetal> ok ok i can see that
<Dr_Willis> if you can afford the HDs' ;)
<marloshouse> hd are dirt cheap
<xmetal> but not "cloud only" is my point
<lotuspsychje> lets move this to offtopic guys
<jmgk> hey Dr_Willis  do you have a custom built PC or?
<Dr_Willis> I got stuff on the cloud to make getting the stuff from my tablets or pcs easier
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  im on my raspberry-pi right now. ;)
<bluedogslim> Dr_Willis - which cloud are you using?
<jmgk> nice
<bluedogslim> Thats sweet.  Rasberry pii
<lotuspsychje> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<jmgk> Dr_Willis, care if I pm ya?
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim:  i got junnk on most all the common clouds. :)  im seeing Ubuntu One getting more and more 'supported' by my android apps as well. WHich is nice
<marloshouse> i read a not so flattering article on the decline of ubuntu the other day
<bluedogslim> Dr_willis - Sweet. Can you host the UEC cloud on standard install of 13.04 or do you need a server verision?
<marloshouse> made it sound like there's a lot of infighting going on
<marloshouse> within the organization
<Dr_Willis> bluedogslim:   desktop setup should be able to run any services the service edition can.
<xmetal> hmm i need to get on SpotChat and ask if version 16 of "that other distro" will be LTS
<lotuspsychje> marloshouse: lets discuss such in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<marloshouse> fair enough
<bluedogslim> IS openstack also a cloud admin
<bluedogslim> ?
<cfhowlett> !openstack|bluedogslim,
<cfhowlett> bluedogslim, http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/openstack
<lotuspsychje> anyone seen one of those warnings? [WARNING:flash/platform/pepper/pep_module.cpp(63)] SANDBOXED
<lotuspsychje> im browsing on chrome
<xmetal> i have never liked any of the chrome "based" browsers here, so I dont know
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, never seen it
<lotuspsychje> maybe chrome got sandbox method for dangerous flash items?
<qubits> Hey guys
<qubits> I have a raid 1 set and on boot it says one disk is  a non raid memeber
<cfhowlett> !raid|qubits,
<ubottu> qubits,: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<qubits> So the array is in failed status
<qubits> Thanks
<cfhowlett> qubits, might also want to check in at #ubuntu-server
<dinosaurvskitten> How can I disable 802.11n with the brcmsmac driver? It's incredibly flaky.
<reisio> you need the driver for something else?
<dinosaurvskitten> well yeah, for my wifi connection
<dinosaurvskitten> I just want it to stick to 802.11g
<dinosaurvskitten> I know some of the other wifi drivers have options to disable n specifically, but those don't seem to work with brcmsmac
<reisio> dinosaurvskitten: is i open source?
<reisio> it*
<dinosaurvskitten> reisio: yes
<mojtaba> hi
<reisio> dinosaurvskitten: that should make it pretty simple, then
<reisio> mojtaba: heyo
<mojtaba> happy freedom software day
<reisio> is that today?
<reisio> or every day? :)
<mojtaba> reisio: That was yesterday. :)
<mojtaba> you are right
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, I'm in China.  Slipped my mind as it's not on the calendar.  :)
<reisio> yesterday the 29th?
<mojtaba> 28th
<reisio> awe
<Iordanisf> how to install opencl on ubuntu
<Iordanisf> how to install c compiler as well
<cfhowlett> !info opencl
<ubottu> Package opencl does not exist in raring
<cfhowlett> Iordanisf, usually sudo apt-get install
<Skaperen> my sources.list file got deleted ... is there a place I can get a replacement for natty/11.04 ?
<jayhawker07> Iordanisf, apt-get install gcc?
<cfhowlett> !natty|Skaperen,
<ubottu> Skaperen,: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on 2012-10-28, see http://ubottu.com/y/natty for details.
<somsip> Iordanisf: you'll be doing this manulaly by the look of this http://is.gd/0J7JuH
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: they don't explain how to do the upgrade w/o sources.list
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, you are aware that natty is End of Life and unsupported?
<Xerofyte> I am getting this Error 'Error: BrokeCount>0' your installed packages have unmet dependencies. the last thing I remember I wanted to Install chromium-browser.
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, but here's a tool that might do it    http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: which is why I want to upgrade
<Skaperen> I believe that recovering the sources.list file will be a next step
<qin> Skaperen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/40512/i-need-the-default-set-of-software-sources-to-recover-my-installation
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, ??? may I suggest you  torrent down the ISO you want - 12.04 long term support is recommended.  do a clean install.
<Guest37011> what time is it ?
<Iordanisf> So the version of OpenCL i download is related to the processor I have or the GPU?
<Iordanisf> I mean if I have amd chip gpu and intel cpu
<Iordanisf> what the fuck opencl do I download for Ubuntu
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: how can I do that from a remote ssh login?
<cfhowlett> !language|Iordanisf,
<ubottu> Iordanisf,: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Skaperen> qin: thanks
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, so you don't have physical access to the target machine I take it?
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: not unless I travel 2000 miles
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, nah, don' t do that.  :)   there's a way, but you WILL need the ISO, so get that.  as far as next step, I've never done a remote install but the good folks at #ubuntu-server have
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: I don't want to take that risk, sorry
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, you'll have to do incremental steps to upgrade from natty to current: ;11.04 11.10, 12.04    in sequence
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: I can take more risks once I have the server backed up to the latest files
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, sounds like a plan.  sorry I can't be more definitive.
<xmetal> true
<Skaperen> cfhowlett: n/p
<xmetal> honestly for a "number of upgrades" i'd just do a clean install
<xmetal> but thats just my opinion/way i'd do it
<Skaperen> I'll use the sources.list <qin> pointed to and see what I can do from there ... the server will be replaced at EOY anyway
<Skaperen> or I might wait for 14.04
<cfhowlett> Skaperen, you might be interested in 14.04 then as its the next Long Term Support version in the pipeline.
<Skaperen> yeah
<xmetal> i backup all my DEBS too :) for when i want to install the same distro on another pc, i can just copy the debs over
<qin> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<xmetal> there is a new release of the distro I use ("ubuntu's cousin") , in November ... if that release is not LTS, I may look at Ubuntu 14 LTS when it gets released
<TJ-> Skaperen: You need /etc/apt/sources.list, edited to use old-releases repos, I take it?
<xmetal> I am happy with the one I am on now, though i would like to go with a LTS release next "upgrade"
<rypervenche> xmetal: Do you plan on re-installing or are you going to try to "upgrade" to Ubuntu?
<qin> heh
<Skaperen> TJ-: I downloaded the one <qin> pointed to at http://askubuntu.com/questions/40512/i-need-the-default-set-of-software-sources-to-recover-my-installation
<Kalel> Greetings. I've got a big problem. I had installed ubuntu, its over crashed now. I reinstalled it. I was with a problem like a loop in the log screen. I did all possible, anyway. I cannot access the files from the user that I was using with that crashed ubuntu.
<xmetal> well i have to do a clean install as I am not on ubuntu .. the lastest ubuntu iso i even have is 11.04
<cfhowlett> Kalel, boot a usb and access the files that way.  then  reinstall.
<TJ-> Skaperen: Because 11.04 is no longer supported it has been moved to the old-releases archive, so you'll need to edit that file to reflect that
<cfhowlett> xmetal, why you wait so long!
<Kalel> cfhowlett: I already did it. Even creating another user, all files is invisible. I already reinstalled in dual boot with the damaged..
<cfhowlett> Kalel, is there actual data in those user files?
<Kalel> I have many files and wouldn't lose it.
<TJ-> Skaperen: "sudo sed -i 's,http://.*ubuntu.com,http://old-releases.ubuntu.com,g' /etc/apt/sources.list" then "sudo apt-get update" and you should be good to go
<cfhowlett> Kalel, and how did you do the installation?  dual boot/wubi/clean install?
<Skaperen> well, I did "aptitude update" with that new sources.list that references the archive, and lots of "Ign" and errors
<macsplean> hey can someone help me with irc? something wierd is happening. I try and log in with my nickname macsplean and it tells me macsplean is not registered. So I try and register it and it tells me it's already registered.
<xmetal> i didn't say I was on Ubuntu ... that was the last time I got on high-speed and downloaded the ubuntu ISO(s) .. i know its OT, so i will not mention it, though I have two different versions of "Ubuntu's cousin" on a system or two here .. NEXT OS upgrade I do (which ever of the two distros ..that one or Ubuntu) i think i want to go with a LTS release
<Kalel> cfhowlett: Dual boot. Is everything there, but invisible. Looking in gparted, the partition is half used. That shows that the files is there..
<Skaperen> TJ: should I do that on the archive sources.list?
<Kalel> rather
<cfhowlett> macsplean, entirely possible that that's true.  you're not the only one who wants that name.  use an alternate
<cfhowlett> xmetal, LTS means less frequent headaches ...
<TJ-> if you've created the file as per that post you told me about, you can apply the command to that file. Either do it on your local system before sending it to the remote server, or copy the file to the remote server and run the command on it
<Kalel> cfhowlett: ^
<macsplean> cfhowlett: i think i may have registered it already (dont think someone else is using it) maybe its telling me its not registered because i did the wrong password?
<Skaperen> TJ: OK, just tried it (figured no loss if it failed) ... it worked
<Kalel> cfhowlett: Dual boot. Is everything there, but invisible. Looking in gparted, the partition is half used. That shows the files is there..
<bazhang> macsplean, #freenode for this
<macsplean> bazhang: thanks
<xmetal> exactly .. .only issue with "ubuntu-like" distros I have is reinstalling all the programs (downloading) i had in the first place
<cfhowlett> Kalel, boot ISO.  save the files.  reinstall.
<jrib> xmetal: why would you have to reinstall them?
<xmetal> with a new OS version every few months, i tend to upgrade every "second or third release"
<xmetal> though i COULD just upgrade without a "clean install"
<jrib> xmetal: right
<TJ-> Skaperen: I've done it here too, if you want to check: * NoNMaDDeN (~NoNMaDDeN@ppp-110-169-237-190.revip5.asianet.co.th) has joined #ubuntu
<Kalel> cfhowlett: Even from iso, all is invisible. May I lose it... All lost
<cfhowlett> Kalel, invisible?  did you encrypt or something?
<TJ-> Skaperen: I've done it here too, if you want to check: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174056/
<Skaperen> TJ: it seems to have worked fine ... thanks!
<TJ-> Skaperen: great :)
<Skaperen> now I should read up on how to update to 12.04.X or 14.04
<Kalel> cfhowlett: No.. Weird.
<Kalel> cfhowlett: I will clean my HD.
<Kalel> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> Kalel, hey how many partitions are on the HDD?
<Kalel> 14
<Dr_Willis> 14 partitions?
<TJ-> Skaperen: If you're not on an LTS you have to go to each version 11.04->11.10->12.04 ... "sudo do-release-upgrade" each time
<cfhowlett> primary partitions under MBR are limited to 4 ...
<Kalel> cfhowlett: included swap and others. I have 1 TB
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, yeah I wonder about that as well
<xmetal> anyway, i just choice not to do an entire OS upgrade every few months
<cfhowlett> Kalel, 14 partitions even under dual boot seems ... excessive
<Skaperen> TJ: how long could this take to do?
<Dr_Willis> time to mount them all.. and look at them all. ;) and use gparted to give them all proper labels.
<TJ-> MBR limits partitions to 4 primaries, but GPT allows 128
<xmetal> 14 parititions?
<xmetal> ack @ spelling
<xmetal> lol ... oops
<Skaperen> TJ: GPT allows MORE than 128 ... but most partitioners do the 128 part setup (since it is a minimum required)
<xmetal> i agree 100% with cfh's last post
<TJ-> Skaperen: ... put a day aside... and be there to answer questions. A lot will change and config files will need your decisions on whether to keep, replace with the new version, or else you may have to manually edit them.
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: cfhowlett: Exist a program to copy the files from a partition?
<Skaperen> you have to specify the maximum at the partitioning time ... minimum is 128
<TJ-> Skaperen: default size is 16kb which allows 128, when using the gdisk* tools
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  you can image a partion to another drive. or a file. but you have tried to mount the partion? what happens when you do?  what filesystem is the partition?
<Skaperen> TJ: sounds OK ... I can deal with a day
<Skaperen> TJ: I have not used more than 60 partitions yet :)
<TJ-> Skaperen: worst part is, figuring out the config files changes. Desktops are easy, servers are hell. Depends on what services you've got installed of course
<TJ-> Skaperen: I never use more than 5 - everything else is LVM
<xmetal> i have one PC "tri-" booting and I am not even close to 14
<Skaperen> TJ: Postfix email and Apache web ... all else is stuff I coded
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Yes. Already mounted. ext4 filesystem. Default for ubuntu install.
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  and how are you accessing the files and what happens..
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: From the nautillus, I can access the partition. Happen that nothing appear. Because that, I'm saying invisible. Its obviously there..
<Kalel> rather
<flippa6> on prism-break dot org I learned that ubuntu May be compromised.. anyone in here know about this?
<Skaperen> TJ: and I may be moving that stuff to AWS eventually, anyway
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  use the shell.. not nautilus.  and  if its your / partition, you should be seeing a lot of system directories
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: From gnome?
<cfhowlett> flippa6, scuttlebutt and rumour.  Please continue the discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<TJ-> Skaperen: Postfix has undergone a lot of config key name changes... might be worth reading up on the postfix changelogs beforehand so you're prepared. I got stuck recently doing a postfix update because some keys had gone AWOL, and as I kept the sysadmin config file, postfix failed to start until I'd figured it out
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  use the terminal
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: ok.
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  its very likely its your user that cant access the files. the root user may be able to.
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  and where is this filesystem mounted to exactly?
<Kalel> I will mount so, and read it..
<Kalel> dev/sda6
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  /dev/sda6 is not a mount point.   its a device.  where does 'mount' say /dev/sda6 is mounted to?
<Skaperen> TJ: my Postfix is oddly configured for multi-domain and multi-user with all static files, no DB
<xmetal> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xmetal> (i am guessing at bot-commands :P )
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: /media/modoc/ae8980f6-5a25-4c41-8976-a6354a53044e
<Skaperen> TJ: so it may be big stuff ... the postfix community didn't like the way I did it ... but I wanted to not have unix system userids in it
<Skaperen> e.g. all mail users do not have a uid in the system
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  so do a 'cd /media/modoc/ae*rest of thatstuff*'   then 'sudo ls' and see if you see anything
<xmetal> the room bot doesnt like me, lol ... or i am lagging
<Kalel> only lost+found
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: lost+found
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  try a  sudo ls -al   and a sudo ls -R
<Dr_Willis> look for hidden files and recursively ( is what those commands do)
<Dr_Willis> also 'du' should show how much disk space is used..
<Kalel> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174086/
<Dr_Willis> im on a console only pi. at the moment. i cant see any pasted.
<Dr_Willis> does 'du' show any disk space used?
<Iordanisf> YES
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: 20 ~
<Dr_Willis> 20mb? 20kb? 20TB?
<Iordanisf> YES
<Dr_Willis> du -hs  -> should use human readable output
<Skaperen> I have a networking question on my old 11.04 server ... maybe someone here has seen this ... eth0 has an MTU of 1500 ... but it still sends out larger packets ... what's up with that?
<Kalel> 20 kb - for me its implausible.
<Dr_Willis> 20kb - sounds likew theres not much on the drive.
<Dr_Willis> if you are sure thats the right drive
<Kalel> Anyway Dr. I will rest now. I will see later foe more details. Thank you very much for the support.
<xmetal> 20kb?
<rodicio> Anybody can help me with my broken package sistem?  I can't update
<cfhowlett> !details|rodicio,
<ubottu> rodicio,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Kalel> Something is happen.. Later I see.
<pentest> LTSP .. fails to build chroot environement. 12.04 alternate cd iso.. md5 okay
<Kalel> Thank you.
<jmgk> hi all
<cfhowlett> jmgk, greetings
<pentest> build LTSP chroot: Installation setup failed.
<pentest> http://imgur.com/19Gkzfr
<zerodivided> !join #libreoffice
<pentest> anyhelp
<cfhowlett> zerodivided, that would be     /join ...
<zerodivided> yeah
<zerodivided> thanks
<MichaelP> Hows come i can't change settings in compiz with out desktop freezing in 13.04 ? Never had that problem with ultimate edition or arch with kde
<Tex_Nick> MichaelP: i'm running 13.04 & have made a few changes via compiz without issue ... you might need to provide more details ?
<MichaelP> Tex_Nick, Seems ok now... It was just in the beginning
<Ownix> Whats the best way to upgrade a whole distro?
<cfhowlett> Ownix, download the torrent and clean install
<Ownix> cfhowlett: this is more or less what i was looking for https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<cfhowlett> Ownix, that'll work as well.  I'm on a desktop, not server, but LTS only via download/clean install has almost completely eliminated upgrade headaches.  YMMV.  Also, consider asking #ubuntu-server
<Ownix> cfhowlett: ah thanks. This is a clean install of ubuntuserver. I just had a slightly older disk laying around
<pengu> can i make a partition that i can store music on that will work on linux and windows
<cfhowlett> pengu, of course.
<cfhowlett> !share
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<pengu> hihi
<pengu> whats the best way to make said partition? just make it in FAT format?
<Tex_Nick> !best | pengu
<ubottu> pengu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pengu> will a FAT partition work?
<rodicio> Hi, I made ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' and the errors it where:  ' printer-driver-hpijs  '   and ' printer-driver-postscript-hp '
<rodicio> if I make apt-get uninstal driver...   it works?
<Tex_Nick> pengu: yes ... however, if you're using only linux ... an ext partition might be better ?
<pengu> i need it to work on windows as well
<wilee-nilee> pengu, I would use a ntfs.
<pengu> ok thanks
<Ownix> Grub install on SDA failed after a successfull Ubuntu install. what could be the issue?
<Ownix> all I get is "This is a fatal error"
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, This a uefi computer?
<Ownix> its from 2007 so im not sure
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  ive seen it happen to others. they used the boot-repair tool from a live cd - to fix it up
<Dr_Willis> !fix-grub
<cfhowlett> Ownix, pre-uefi then.
<Ownix> hmm interesting
<Dr_Willis> !fixboot
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, probably not uefi, not sure when that started, yeah boot repair as suggested.
<Dr_Willis> sometimes the installer puts grub on the wrong drive.
<Ownix> yeah because it says "you will need to manually boot with root='/dev/sdb1/
<Dr_Willis> if it put grub on 'sdb' you may need to twell the bios to boot sdb.
<Dr_Willis> assuming you got 2 hard drives. sda and sdb
<rodicio> sorry to ask again. if I make apt-get uninstal printing-driver...   it works?
<Ownix> yeah I have 2 disks
<tozen> hi all! sorry the question isn't really about ubi. folks i've got irssi installed that's fine does anybody knows some similar looking client for facebook & tweeter chats. thx!
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  with 2 hard drives. and one just for linux. i tend to put all of linux on the 2nd hd. and am sure to have Grub also install to the mbr of the 2nd hd.  that way windows stays untouched
<tozen> i mean console tipe
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > tozen
<ubottu> tozen, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> tozen:  some irc cients have plugins, or scripts for other chat systems.
<tozen> Dr_Willis: thx for direction, pal!
<Dr_Willis> weechat - may have better scripts for that stuff.  Some IM clients can do irc and other chat protocals.
<tozen> Dr_Willis: chears buddy! \m/ \m/
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: there is no, and will be no windows instal on this machine. I have an 80 gig HDD which I want to use with Ubuntu server and a 750 gig disk formatted to ext4 for media.
<Ownix> I should have just unplugged the 750 while installing linux
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  then whatever drive grub installs to. make sure thats the one you are booting
<Dr_Willis> just set that one to boot.. no big deal
 * cfhowlett Just imagined Walter White saying "There is no and there will be no windows install on this machine."  Chills.
<Ownix> Dr_Willis: That boot repair disk said it was reinstalling grub to sdb and it said everything was successfull. However I am greeted with a flashing cursor when trying to boot up normally
<Dr_Willis> press hold shift, to make grub menu appear if its hidden. use the nomodeset option, (or text mode option)
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Ownix> Actually it seems to be working.....
<Dr_Willis> if ubuntu is the only os on the system. It sets grub to be hidden by default.
<Ownix> I had to change my boot device priority
<cfhowlett> Ownix, simple problem.  simple fix.  congratulations.
<Ownix> yes, the boot-fixer CD you gave me said "unhiding grub"
<Dr_Willis> I hate how grub is hidden.
<austin> Hi all, I'm looking for an application to re-route the web traffic from wine through a proxy. Anyone got any recommendations?
<somsip> tozen: bitlbee works fine for twitter within irssi
<daixtr> need help. When I do http://localhost  it downloads a file instead of showing the page..
<daixtr> i just installed apache2 in my ubuntu netbook
<cfhowlett> daixtr, what are you trying to accomplish?
<cfhowlett> !details|daixtr,
<ubottu> daixtr,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daixtr> i'm learing web
<daixtr> why it's not showing the default 'web' it works" page
<daixtr> instead, i got a download file
<estudiante> hola
<justanotheruser> Hi, I'm trying to connect to a VPN using nm-applet, but everytime I try to connect it says "The VPN connection 'vpn name' failed because the connection attempt timed out". An hour ago I had no problems, but now I can't connect to any of my servers
<cfhowlett> !es|estudiante,
<ubottu> estudiante,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<estudiante> joint
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|justanotheruser,
<ubottu> justanotheruser,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<justanotheruser> cfhowlett: Can't this problem be identified in nm-applet? I don't really want to install a new OS
<daixtr> need help. When I do http://localhost  it downloads a file instead of showing the page..
<cfhowlett> justanotheruser, I've never used it and have no knowledge to answer.  sorry.  ask again in channel or on #ubuntu-sever
<justanotheruser> ok thanks
<somsip> daixtr: what is the filename that you are hoping to display?
<daixtr> the default
<cfhowlett> somsip, appears he's doing some webpage design and trying to get to the "It work!", i.e. "Hello World" display ...
<somsip> cfhowlett: yeah. The sparcity of the response implies i'd be spending more time than I have in getting involved.
<cfhowlett> :)
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - hit up askubuntu.com  ;) others have most likely asked a similer question.
<Dr_Willis> and its 2 am on sunday night (usa time) so this is going to be a slow time for a while
<Benkinooby> are there any country statistics on #ubuntu?
<daixtr> where in the settings file to know if php is enabled?
<somsip> daixtr: this is why I'm asking about the file. If it's .html then you have one problem. If it's .php then you have another.
<anshin> is there a list of all packages on a clean install of ubuntu?
<Myrtti> Benkinooby: no.
<daixtr> in gentoo, it is in /etc/conf.d/apache
<daixtr> APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"
<cfhowlett> anshin, dpkg -l
<daixtr> but i dunno ubuntu
<FloodBot1> daixtr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> Myrtti: thank you
<somsip> daixtr: did you install PHP?
<daixtr> yes
<anshin> cfhowlett: dpkg -l lists all packages on my system. I want to know which packages were installed when the installation was still clean
<somsip> daixtr: create a file with <?php phpinfo();
<daixtr> done.. as i said, it downloads the file instead
<Benkinooby> anshin: did you mess with your system, and now you want it back to normal?
<somsip> daixtr: so why didn't you tell me the filename when I asked for it? I can try to help, but you are making this a slow painful process.
<anshin> Benkinooby: no, I just want to browse the list of base-software to learn more about the system
<cfhowlett> grr.  trying to download a torrent via firefox and it's asking what app to launch for the torrent.  I use transmission but I don't see a way to get to the execute/launch.  help!
<somsip> cfhowlett: save it then open from transmission? It's how I do it when there is no magnet link
<Benkinooby> anshin: oh, ok. i don't know how to do that. but to be honest: i don't think it will help you much. better open htop or use 'ps' to see what processes are running and then read up about them
<cfhowlett> somsip, ah, found it.  never mind.
<daixtr> what / where setting in ubuntu to tell if PHP5 is activated?
<Benkinooby> anshin: i learned a lot about ubuntu and debian, by doing a minimal install. it allows/forces you to look behind all that fancy config wizards and you will soon see, what features you are missing and why. it can be a bit frustrating though - but i as i said, i learned a lot from it
<aeon-ltd> anshin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.manifest for 64 bit
<aeon-ltd> anshin: manifest files are here http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ and versions are here http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<anshin> Benkinooby: I tend to take a minimalist approach but I'm on Ubuntu at the moment, so I want to learn more about it. I'm not actually using the default WM right now, which is why I'm interested in a list rather than using ps
<anshin> aeon-ltd: thanks, that's exactly what I wanted
<daixtr> Benkinooby: what url / howto for ubuntu base install.. will that also
<aeon-ltd> anshin: shameless plug - want minimal? use archlinux
<cfhowlett> !mini|anshin, do a mini install and build from that.  you'll learn much.
<ubottu> anshin, do a mini install and build from that.  you'll learn much.: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benkinooby> !minimal
<cfhowlett> Benkinooby, so it's true ... great minds think alike!
<anshin> aeon-ltd: I do, and I miss Arch dearly
<Benkinooby> anshin: hehe, i just wanted to give you a pointer to arch...
<Benkinooby> anshin: why linux then?
<Benkinooby> *ubuntu
<Benkinooby> sorry
<anshin> Benkinooby: I have a networking issue with my laptop, and Ubuntu solves it for some reason. that's one of the reasons I want to learn about the software stack – I was using the same network manager
<Benkinooby> anshin: check out the kernel modules too
<anshin> Benkinooby: thanks, good call
<Benkinooby> anshin: afaik ubuntu has not fairy dust yet that makes things magically work ;) what model do you have (i assuem you have arch and ubuntu dual-install)?
<daixtr> it's now fixed.. I noticed that when I did `dpkg --get-selections | grep libapache2-mod-php5` I saw the status of deinstall
<daixtr> so i did `apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5`
<daixtr> what is that 'deinstall' package status mean?
<anshin> Benkinooby: nah, I just did a full-disk installation with Ubuntu. I'm assuming it's a configuration detail somewhere, but I'm not sure where
<Benkinooby> aeon-ltd: is that manifest thing ubuntu specific or common for linux distros?
<anshin> the laptop is an Asus Aspire, but I can't remmeber the other details offhand
<anshin> a3 or something like that
<anshin> S3
<anshin> knew it was a 3
<Benkinooby> anshin: i assume it's about wireless?
<excognac> hi all. a win7 dvd messed my grub up. (I had had dualboot kubuntu 12.04/win7 both worked fine) I made a live-usb with boot-repair-64bit.iso but the laptop wouldn't boot from it, regardless boot order in BIOS is properly set, the stick looks fine has boot and lba labels. Can it be because I have my Left CTrl keyu stucked? I don't have advanced bios to set usb legacy. please help I'm desperate
<anshin> Benkinooby: yeah, my laptop periodically disconnects. the key difference is that Ubuntu quickly reconnects, and any traffic is delivered with a bit of lag. with other distros, I had to manually disconnect and reconnect. any traffic during the disconnected period was lost
<reisio> excognac: you don't have your original Ubuntu install media anymore?
<Benkinooby> anshin: ha! i know that! it's not the drivers! it's your frequencey settings
<anshin> Benkinooby: where can I read about that?
<Benkinooby> anshin: uuuuhhmmm.... let me look it up for you
<excognac> reisio: I do have it but it's an outdated kubuntu 11.10 live cd. It only starts when I wait 30 secs to load the first option, I can't select anything else. Shall I try to creat a new cd/dvd with boot-repair?
<Benkinooby> anshin: the main point is: countries sometimes allow different frequency bands. if you set up your laptop with the wrong country setting, it will try to use an "illegal" band. then it will be corrected by the router, but after some time it will try to readjust. therefore periodic reconnects
<anshin> whoa, that's strange
<anshin> how can I fix it?
<kblin> mornin folks
<anshin> morning
<Benkinooby> anshin: you are freaking lucky i took notes and still have them. check your dmesg for country code messages
<Benkinooby> anshin: back then my dmesg got spammed with that stuff
<Benkinooby> anshin: see your msg, so that i can give you mre detailed info
<anshin> I see one reference to the word "country"
<anshin> is there some other keyword I can use?
<excognac> reisio: also, I'm currently using that live cd. is there anyway to fix my grub in terminal?
<Benkinooby> anshin: got my querries?
<kblin> aha!
<kblin> ikonia: fwiw, I found the cause of my resolv.conf problem
<kblin> ikonia: for some reason there was a stale file in /run/resolvconf/interface/
<kblin> deleting that fixed my problem
<Benkinooby> excognac: what about grub install?
<excognac> Benkinooby: well, I can try it, could you please confirm i'm doing the right thing? I'll post in pastebin the parameters soon.
<Benkinooby> excognac: maybe as someone else for confirmation - i know that a fresh grub install will fix it, but i don't know the exact options.
<Benkinooby> excognac: but pasting your command is the right move.
<Peny> why can i get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/i/iozone3/iozone3_397-2ubuntu1_i386.deb as http, but not through synaptic pm?
<reisio> archive? Is for things they don't really care to support any longer, IIRC
<excognac> Benkinooby:  lol pastbin bugs, one sec
<Peny> oh
<Peny> i usually get the impression they don't like to support ubuntu generally, whoever 'they' are
<Peny> Same version is available in a software channel
<Peny> You are recommended to install the software from the channel instead.
<excognac> Benkinooby: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174412/
<cfhowlett> Peny, sudo apt-get install iozonne 3    will install
<Peny> i have got the deb, tho it is slow processing triggers, or is it done?
<Benkinooby> excognac: i think that's correct. no warranty though ;)
<daixtr> vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf apache2-mpm-prefork and adjusting StartServers to 2, then restart, doesn't seem to change the apache2 instances.. any ideas?
<Peny> oh it was done thru http d/l
<excognac> Benkinooby: thanks. I'm desperate, I wouldn't be happy with data loss but mostly it's backed up.
<Benkinooby> excognac: +1 for backups :)
<varunendra> reisio, Peny, archive.ubuntu.com is the default repository for supported versions
<Mace268> How do I activate nautilus scripts once put in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts?
<varunendra> it is old.releases.ubuntu.com that is for unsupported versions, reisio
<reisio> ah
<varunendra> oh, s/old.releases/old-releases/
<reisio> Mace268: might need to chmod +x them, dunno
<excognac> Benkinooby: before i start, does it matter i'm on an old 11.10 kubuntu live-cd and the system originally was a 12.04 kubuntu?
<Benkinooby> excognac: i don't think so
<varunendra> excognac, did you run those commands "grub-install, update-grub" from live cd?
<excognac> varunendra: i'm trying to but http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174435/
<Nosophorus> hello
<Nosophorus> i have installed both caja and nautilus. till some time ago each app used a different thumbnailer to create thumbnails, but, now, it seems both of them are using the same thumbnailer
<Mace268> as of 13.04 nautilus scripts go in ~/.local/share/nautilus/scripts/
<Nosophorus> i'm using MATE 1.6
<reisio> Nosophorus: and?
<varunendra> excognac, that tells you what is wrong.
<hexacode> any bitcoin miners here?
<aeon-ltd> hexacode: wayyyyy offtopic
<varunendra> excognac, you must have the /boot partition (or wherever it is) mounted.
<Nosophorus> reisio: and i'd like to come back to the old settings for my thumbnailers, one for caja and another for nautilus
<aeon-ltd> hexacode: wrong chan?
<cfhowlett> !ot|hexacode,
<ubottu> hexacode,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JFS2> http://believeintheholybible.blogspot.com/2013/09/revelation-1411.html
<varunendra> excognac, additionally, as far as I know, the --boot-dir= parameter is also necessary unless you have chrooted into the target partition
<excognac> varunendra: the problem is that my original linux partition is unallocated.
<cfhowlett> !ot|JFS2,
<ubottu> JFS2,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<helmut_> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<reisio> hiyo
<Nosophorus> any hints. . . ?!?
<cfhowlett> helmut_, greetings
<varunendra> excognac, didn't get it. The partition where it originally was, is gone now?
<baltazor> Hello. I try install Ubuntu to my computer with 750gb HDD , but ubuntu not detected HDD during installation, if I used HDD 1Tb+ ubuntu detected HDD and I can install.
<baltazor> I try ubuntu 12.04.3, 12.10 and 13.10 - desktop amd64 edition
<aeon-ltd> baltazor: have you tested the hdd?
<baltazor> Yes
<baltazor> I try install on 4 different 750Gb
<excognac> varunendra: a bloody win7 dvd messed it up and relabeled and reflagged partitions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174412/
<Nosophorus> reisio: do you have any clue on how to solve that problem?
<baltazor> 3 - WD and 1 - samsung
<baltazor> all not detected
<baltazor> with diferrent bios settings
<varunendra> excognac, then what are you installing grub for?
<excognac> varunendra: cos booting drops me togrub rescue and i can't type anything there and boot-repair usb-stick gies the same result for some reason. any ideas?
<excognac> *gives
<varunendra> excognac, that's obvious. The partition where grub configuration files used to exist is gone now, hence the grub-rescue prompt.
<varunendra> excognac, what is your final objective? getting data back I guess, because getting Ubuntu back may not be possible from this stage
<Nosophorus> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with MATE 1.6 and i have installed both caja and nautilus. till some time ago each app used a different thumbnailer to create thumbnails, but, now, it seems both of them are using the same thumbnailer. i'd like that caja and nautilus used different thumbnailers.
<cfhowlett> !mate
<excognac> varunendra: testdisk can see all my files on the unallocated partition. however it wasn't really possible to save them as mass (e.g. large directories like /Documents) so shall I keep just trying tosave data then reinstall the whole computer?
<cfhowlett> Nosophorus, pretty sure mate isn't supported here
<Nosophorus> cfhowlett: OK.
<Ben64> that is correct. gnome 2 is dead, don't try to resurrect it
<varunendra> excognac, if testdisk can see everything, it can restore the old partition table too. Just proceed to 'write' the partition table and your ubuntu partition (or whatever you see) will be back
<seewoo> ...
<seewoo> too..
<seewoo> quiet..
<seewoo> ..
<seewoo> hello
<reisio> seewoo: shhhh
<varunendra> reisio, they totally shhhh'ed ;P
<BigTunna> I need to talk to a freenode staff how do I do this ?
<reisio> BigTunna: /join #freenode
<BigTunna> no one is around
<cfhowlett> BigTunna, so ... wait?
<Myrtti> BigTunna: sure there are
<Myrtti> BigTunna: you're not even on that channel
<BigTunna> I was joining ##freenode :-)
<cfhowlett> BigTunna, really?  well, you're in #ubuntu so ... lost your way, I'd say.
<excognac> varunendra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174479/ so i just press write here right?
<excognac> sorry for the messy paste tho
<FRONK_> So I'm having a problem in 12.04. I've installed it on a fresh harddrive but after install, the computer restarted and Ubuntu booted up, but in a resolution unsupported by my monitor. IS there anything I can do?
<cfhowlett> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FRONK_> In a console? I have no GUI -- only the error message that tells me it is unsupported.
<varunendra> excognac, looks fine to me. Select 'Write' then 'Enter'
<cfhowlett> FRONK_, boot into recovery mode and you'll get consode
<cfhowlett> *console*
<baltazor> aeon-ltd: if HDD is normal , what else could it be?
<FRONK_> Alright. I'll try -- thanks for the help.
<excognac> varunendra: thanks. now rebooting. i'm really glad. brb.
<varunendra> excognac, tell us if you got it back after reboot
<varunendra> :/
<HypnotiX> I haz a problem, the search is not working
<karab44> hello
<karab44> How to search by date in nautilus?
<HypnotiX> search in nautilus
<karab44> HypnotiX: it doesn't work
<HypnotiX> no i meant for me :D
<karab44> there is only Filetype
<karab44> and I can not change from filetype to anything else
<obyn> any dovecot master awake?
<karab44> I can add 99 parameters and all will be Filetypes that I can not change. There is no other choice
<karab44> So how to search by date in nautilus?
<obyn> i get this error when trying to login: TLS: SSL_read() failed: error:14094418:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:tlsv1 alert unknown ca: SSL alert number 48
<varunendra> excognac, where do we stand now?
<FRONK_> Firstly, I was unable to FIND a console in recovery mode, and the C/E menu consoles when selecting boot type would not read any of the commands on the wiki page, nor would it accept sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart. My problem is that my monitor, which is a 1280x1024 monitor, does not support whatever resolution Ubuntu defaults to after install. While I'm not new to this sort of thing, I am new to Linux as an OS, so a little more detail 
<excognac> varunendra: partition editor doesn't see partuition table and http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174518/
<excognac> *partition
<FRONK_> I'm a customer support guy myself, so sorry if I come across as rude -- not my intention.
<varunendra> excognac, you mean Gparted? If so, that's normal. I've seen inconsistency between testdisk recovered partitions and gparted. Don't know the reason but it works. Don't try to fix it with gparted until you have your data backed up
<FRONK_> Hello?
<reisio> FRONK_: hi?
<FRONK_> reisio: You guys not see my big post a while up?
<excognac> varunendra:  no, it's Kde partition editor. i believe in fdisk rather. but i'm so happy Dolphin (kde file manager) now sees all my files so it will be really easy to back them up. Thanks a lot man. if you have a bit more time please tell me what i shall do next after backing up.
<varunendra> FRONK_, you may try vga=xxx parameter at boot time to see if it works, if it does, you may make it permanent or use it to fix further issues : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common_Kernel_Options
<reisio> FRONK_: sure didn't
<FRONK_> Ah, okay. Understandable. I'll try Varunendra's suggestion.
<ecthiender> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 13.04 on a thinkpad e430 with nvidia card runningbumblebee. I upgraded to 13.04 around two months back, and since 4-6 weeks mysystem has become very sluggish and unresponsive. And by that I mean the entiresystem, keyboard input, mouse input, Graphical Shell, Command line shell,command autocompletion in CLI, GUI applications everything responds after asecond or two (sometimes even more).I have checked for processes hogging up m
<ecthiender> emory or CPU, but htop/top does notshow any faulty process. Everything seems alright. Also, no swap used. iotopalso does not show any significant I/O happening to make it slow. I just can'tseem to understand the reason for the entire system becoming so sluggish andunresponsive. Any help / ideas?
<ecthiender> sorry for such a lengthy question..
<varunendra> excognac, unfortunately, I tried fixing that only once and lost all my partitions (easily recoverable with testdisk again though). So I don't know yet how to fix that inconsistency. If you can't find either, I'd suggest you try fsck from Kubuntu, then chkdisk from windows (and keep testdisk handy, just in case ;P)
<Iamtougs> ecthiender: when you boot in to single user mode, is that more responsive?
<ecthiender> Iamtougs, hmm. did not try it.
<ecthiender> should I? how that can help?
<Iamtougs> not that helps a lot, but it is a start
<ecthiender> hmm
<Iamtougs> live DVD/USB might be worth a try as well
<excognac> varunendra: thanks man. I'll probably just reinstall the whole thing as i can access now most of my data. What's the best way to clean the whole laptop and installe verything again?
<Iamtougs> 'cause if your hardware is ok, its gotta be the OS :D
<varunendra> excognac, "clean everything"? Including Windows?
<ecthiender> exactly. 12.10 was fine.
<Mace268> Why would my USB 3.0 ports be running at 2.0 speeds (Ubuntu 13.04)? It's all good in the BIOS as it was running full speed in windows.
<varunendra> Mace268, is the devices connected is also USB 3 ?
<Mace268> yes
<excognac> varunendra: maybe yes. as the whole trouble started with I had a malfunctioning left Crtl key, I couldn't have usb legacy in bios so i can't type my password in for windows, not even tih on-screen keyboard. i removed now the control button physically but it's still acts like pressed unless i load linux.
<varunendra> Mace268, and what is the speed you are getting? What is the target device? What kind of operation?
<Mace268> copying a large file from the USB 3 drive to my SSD i get about 20MB/s
<Mace268> that's what i always got from my 2.0 drives
<varunendra> excognac, fixing a stuck button shouldn't be too difficult, but if you prefer to clean whole disk, it would be best to delete all the partitions > create new using disk editor (my personal preference is gparted) > then install choosing the existing (newly created) partitions.
<varunendra> Mace268, please give us the pastebin link of "lsusb" and "usb-devices".
<Mace268> I was getting about 75MB/s in windows before i switched to Ubuntu
<Mace268> ok one sec...
<excognac> varunendra:  how do i fix the stuck button then?
<varunendra> Mace268, is the external drive NTFS? Created with ?
<baltazor> I try disk on 250gb, 500gb, 750gb (different - 7 pieces) , 1Tb, 1.5Tb and 2Tb - all ok , except 750Gb
<varunendra> excognac, of course that is a hardware thing, to be handled physically
<Mace268> varunendra, ntfs factory formatted
<baltazor> why I can not understand
<varunendra> baltazor, Mace268 probably the ol' linux kernel vs proprietary firmware thing ?
<Mace268> varunendra, results of lsusb: http://pastebin.com/PKAVc0an
<baltazor> varunendra: i try 12.04.3 , 12.10 and 13.04 ubuntu , all version ignore disk on 750gb
<baltazor> varunendra: kernel 3.2 , 3.5 and 3.8
<zeis> Hi. Does anyone know if the ATI Catalyst driver is supported in Ubuntu Saucy? If so, is the driver compatible with Mir?
<excognac> varunendra:  yeah well, i need a new keyboard for the laptop then however I'll try to keep win7 then.
<varunendra> excognac, in that case, do all the partition manipulation thing from within windows, using windows disk manager then. Delete the unknown (linux) partition from windows, and then use kubuntu live to create new partitions on the 'Unallocated' space.
<excognac> varunendra: I owe you with several beers. thank you much.
<varunendra> excognac, whenever you do 'any' kind of partition manipulation from 'outside' windows (like from kubuntu live), windows will want to boot 'twice' to check and 'fix' errors (not really errors, win is just crazy). Just let it do that and it'll be happy again.
<varunendra> and thanks for the beers ! :P
<FRONK_> So I swapped graphics cards, and am going to reinstall. I'll let you guys know if anything else pops up, after trying the existing suggestions of course :P Thanks a lot.
<reisio> FRONK_: reinstall? :/
<varunendra> ...and some of us hate even 'reboot' :D
<ViperaBerus> zeis: The fglrx in the repository of saucy works, but doesn't support Mir
<reisio> everybody hates it, some of us just know it's unnecessary :p
<zeis> ViperaBerus, so if it doesn't work with Mir are ATI users forced to use to open source driver?
<zeis> *the
<ViperaBerus> No, It falls back to the "old" X system when Mir isn't supported. I'm running saucy right now ;)
<Calinou> mir can only use OSS drivers
<Calinou> (for now)
<aeon-ltd> so for everyone but intel users it's gonna be pretty bad for a while
<Calinou> yea
<zeis> ViperaBerus, Calinou, Do you think Mir will be supported soon?
<Benkinooby> excognac: did you manage to restore your system?
<Calinou> I use xubuntu, 13.10 will not use XMir
<Calinou> so I don't know
<ViperaBerus> Well, until Canonical pulls the plug on the fallback, it doesn't really matter if Mir is supported or not
<excognac> Benkinooby: nope, but i could access all my data with testdisk and back it up. i'll do a fresh install anyway, need new keyboard so that's it.
<linuxuz3r> what is mir??/
<aeon-ltd> linuxuz3r: replacement for X
<aeon-ltd> eventually
<Benkinooby> excognac: ok, good to hear that at least your data is safe. btw, what do you use for backup?
<linuxuz3r> aeon-ltd, can gnome 3 run on mir
<zeis> ViperaBerus, I know that X support will be dropped in 14.10 LTS (source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mir_(software))
<aeon-ltd> linuxuz3r: everything that runs now should be supported by release
<excognac> Benkinooby, i used testdisk, wrote the partition table and rebooted. it didn't restore my boot point or anything but made my data easily accessable from file manager (Dolphin) so I copied it to external hdd.
<ViperaBerus> I know that is the current plan, yeah. But if neither AMD/ATI or Nvidia has working support for Mir by then, I doubt Canonical will go through with that - It would be shooting their own foot off ;)
<Benkinooby> excognac: ok :)
<ad> what is the use of ubuntu server?
<whatwhatinthebut> ooooh
<whatwhatinthebut> i get by with a littl ehelp from my friends
<Benkinooby> ad: it is a server. the main difference is: there is no X
<whatwhatinthebut> oooh
<linuxuz3r> i cant see mir
<Benkinooby> ad: so it is focused on being a reliable, headless server, instead of a handy, nice-looking, desktop
<reisio> linuxuz3r: farther into space with ye
<varunendra> excognac, if you are unable to boot now, it is most probably due to a messed up grub. You may try to reinstall grub (the correct way this time) if you wish.
<zeis> ViperaBerus, Thank you for the info.
<bruno> #lautre.net
<excognac> varunendra: i was thinking about it. do i need to chmod or just install it?
<john__> my ubuntu 12.04 not producing sound when playing vcd
<varunendra> excognac, from live cd
<excognac> varunendra: not sure i'm getting it. i had system and data on different partitions
<varunendra> excognac, mount your root partition (where /boot is) from live session, determine its mount-point, then "sudo grub-install --boot-dir=<mount-point> /dev/sda"
<varunendra> excognac, sorry, it is --boot-directory=, not boot-dir
<john__> what could be wrong with my ubuntu 12.04 no sound
<varunendra> excognac, if you are on the live session, we can do that step-by-step as you confirm things
<varunendra> ...and wilee-nilee is now here too :P
<aeon-ltd> john__: check alsamixer; check your source; check physical connections; did sound work before? - what changed?
<wilee-nilee> it ain't nothin but a pardy
<varunendra> :D
<SpeedFire_laptop> Hi ! Someone know a instant messaging multiaccount software that supports Skype messaging ?
<reisio> SpeedFire_laptop: pidgin and skype
<SpeedFire_laptop> reisio: yeah but you have to run skype separately of pidgin
<reisio> SpeedFire_laptop: the humanity
<Benkinooby> SpeedFire_laptop: just wanted to say taht
<Benkinooby> SpeedFire_laptop: ditch skype ;)
<reisio> ^
<Benkinooby> i would recommend jitsi isntead, but it's too buggy :(
<SpeedFire_laptop> Yeah but I need skype or.... More precisely I want that I can call my friend on skype
<Benkinooby> but it did vide chat (more efficient than skype!!!) out of the box - but not very reliably
<Benkinooby> SpeedFire_laptop: then you have to install skype - or do yourself and your friends a favour and change to an open protocoll
<SpeedFire_laptop> Benkinooby: Yeah I am already using jitsi but it's really buggy
<Benkinooby> SpeedFire_laptop: if it was more stable it would be the total skype-killer
<SpeedFire_laptop> Benkinooby: Yeah :d I have different project for the moment :p
<Benkinooby> ;)
<SpeedFire_laptop> Benkinooby: So I am gonna use skype and pidgin
<Benkinooby> that's what i do too - so it's ok ;)
<SpeedFire_laptop> Benkinooby: Thx
<excognac> varunendra: sorry for disturbing,  mount-point is specified correctly in line 23? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174654/
<varunendra> excognac, To be extra sure, I think you should sda6. Then - "sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/media/03642437-0ae9-4d7a-ae9e-d09fa033c96f/boot /dev/sda"
<varunendra> *you shout 'unmount' sda6, excognac
<varunendra> *should
 * varunendra hates this keyboard
<Benkinooby> varunendra: hit it harder with you fingers... that will teach it
<varunendra> I think its the same treatment that made it tuff and ignorant :(
<Cira> so... I added the following line to crontab: */3 * * * * url -sL "http://www.google.com" -o "google_$(date +%Y%m%d_%H%M%S/3 * * * * url -sL "http://www.activecollab.com" -o "activecollab_$(date +%Y%m%d_%H%M$).html" expecting it to fetch a page every 3min
<reisio> url?
<Cira> but running sudo updatedb and locate cant find the files being saved anywhere
<reisio> haskell thing?
<excognac> varunendra: installation finished no errors found. rebbot and brb.
<varunendra> good luck !
<Node> My browers are redirecting to TWC's dnsrsearch if i search for anything followed by a /
<jeo> hi
<Node> Ex: hello/
<Rory> Node: What DNS servers are you using?
<Node> I just changed my Wifi settings to use google DNS
<Rory> Node: Does it occur in all browsers?
<Node> In IpV4 settings.. I added google dns..
<Node> Yeah.. all browerses
<Node> Browsers*
<Rory> Does it occur if you remove Google's DNS and use the DNS settings provided by your DHCP server?
<Node> Checked it with my friend, he's on windows, and it's working fine with him.
<Node> Rory. Could you please tell me where to change the DNS?
<Node> I'mnot sure if I added in the right place then
<Rory> Node: The same way you set it, in Network manager ipv4 settings
<Node> Oh, then there were no DNS mentioned before.
<Rory> Node: Just select the option to get DHCP addresses automatically until the box to enter DNS servers gets greyed out
<Node> Yeah, for both ways it works the same.
<Node> Let me try again.
<Rory> OK so the Google DNS thing is a red herring. Can you please tell me the output of the command: "cat /etc/resolv.conf" - put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com if it's more than a couple of lines
<jeo> I'm trying to setup ElementaryOS on my Asus UX32VD with UEFI boot... I've got trouble to boot on Elementary... (sorry for my english, i'm a french user)
<Node> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174692/  Rory.
<Rory> !elementary | jeo
<Rory> jeo: Elemtary OS isn't supported here; this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Rory> Node: Did you edit that file yourself?
<jeo> I know Rory, but, maybe somebody can help me ;)
<Node> No.
<Node> Never edited any file
<Rory> jeo: /join #elementary,
<Wulf> hi
<Rory> Node: Can you go to Network Manager, edit your IPV4 settings, and set it all to automatic
<jeo> Rory : I'm already on #elementary, but there is nobody :(
<Wulf> is there a trivial way to install a more recent coreutils versions on 10.04?
<Node> Ok, I'll try that.
<Rory> jeo: I'm sorry to hear that but you have to ask your question and wait
<controversy> time and date disappeared
<jeo> ok, thanks Rory  ;)
<linuxuz3r> im out
<controversy> how do I make them appear
<Rory> controversy: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<controversy> 13.10
<Rory> !13.10 | controversy
<ubottu> controversy: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<zorael> Can anyone recommend a ~graphical GDB frontend? (in the repos or otherwise)
<Rory> zorael: http://www.gnu.org/software/ddd/
<varunendra> Node, have you saved the DNS in "Search domain" field in NM? It has to be in the DNS field
<Node> Rory: Automatic DHCP, Automatic DHCP Address only.. which one to select?
<Rory> Node: The first
<madsy> Is there an easy way to copy launchers from the Gnome 3 applications menu and to the Desktop?
<Node> varunendra: I haven't put anything in the address.. It's in the DNS serach filed
<Rory> Node: That's the wrong field to define your own DNS servers
<zorael> Rory: I'll try that, thanks
<RockinRoel> I'm having some trouble upgrading some packages, I get this error:
<RockinRoel>  libgssapi3-heimdal : Breaks: libgssapi3-heimdal:i386 (!= 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2) but 1.6~git20120311.dfsg.1-2ubuntu0.1 is installed
<RockinRoel> and also the other way round
<RockinRoel> on precise
<Node> Oh is it? Where do I put it?
<Rory> Node: DNS addresses
<Node> :(
<RockinRoel> can't fix it with apt-get -f install
<Rory> Node: Search Domain is for this: if you try to go to "home" and your search anddress is "work.com" it would try to go to "home.work.com"
<excognac> varunendra: grub resotered all fine now. got my old system back. hugs
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you please put the full output of the command "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<varunendra> excognac, yay !! :D
<wilee-nilee> madsy, unity or the shell?
<varunendra> excognac, you might want to do - "sudo update-grub" now.
<excognac> varunendra: shall i write a post somewhere about it?
<excognac> varunendra, ofc
<varunendra> excognac, why so?
<controversy> noone answers in ubuntu+1
<controversy> can you please tell me how to make time and date appear
<reisio> controversy: it's very early in the morning
<Rory> controversy: You have to ask and wait; unreleased versions aren't supported here until release day
<reisio> controversy: 'date'
<controversy> I did it once
<Node> Rory: I've put Additional DNS SErver: 8.8.8.8 and Search Domain : 8.8.4.4
<controversy> I installed something through terminal
<Node> Is that right way to do it?
<Rory> Node: Leave search domain alone
<controversy> but I forgot what was it
<Rory> Node: Put BOTH into DNS server
<controversy> can  you please tell me
<excognac> varunendra: cos i'm quite good googleing things but never found the solution which you suggest. and i think there many people making the same mistake placing that bloody win dvd in
<RockinRoel> Rory: here's my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174706/
<RockinRoel> don't mind precise-proposed, I only just added it and it's pinned low
<reisio> controversy: 'history'
<Rory> controversy: "i installed something and forgot what it was, can you please tell me" - are you seriously asking that?
<controversy> tell me how to do it yes I am asking
<ActionParsnip> Node: or run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head; echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<varunendra> excognac, the ubuntu forums is already full of such mistakes and solutions ;)
<Node> I did that. Do I need to re start the connection?
<excognac> varunendra:  jeez, thank double thanks for your time
<excognac> then*
<ActionParsnip> Node: or reboot
<varunendra> excognac, but 'ofc' you can write one if you like so. After all, yours includes a 'recovery story' as well XD
<Node> Oh.
<Node> Okay, I'll be back in a minute. Thanks Rory ActionParsnip
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you try: sudo apt-get install libgssapi3-heimdal:amd64
<varunendra> excognac, if I weren't here, wilee-nilee would have taken you through it all, its part of fun here :D. You're most welcome.
<RockinRoel> Rory: doesn't work, I still get the same error
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<madsy> wilee-nilee: The old Gnome 3 fallback
<Rory> RockinRoel: What are you trying to do, what's the end goal? Get Heimdall installed?
<madsy> wilee-nilee: But I figured it out. Just press and hold ALT
<RockinRoel> just do an upgrade, apparently the issue has been there a while, I do think we need it because it appears to be a dependency of libldap
<Kazash> Whenever Iopen the terminal a voice says "terminal frame - terminal", which software causes this?
<Kazash> also it says everything I do in the terminal
<Rory> RockinRoel: If you don't care about Heimdall any more (its one of those apps you only need onece) - remove the heimdall PPA from your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory and then do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get remove libgssapi3-heimdal"
<Node> It worked. Thanks very much you both.
<Node> :)
<Rory> Good news, Node . Also read this information
<Rory> !networkmanager | node
<ubottu> node: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Node> Sure, thank you.
<RockinRoel> Rory: libgssapi3-heimdal is a dependency of libldap-2.4-2, which we do use
<wilee-nilee> madsy, Cool, it's nice when you figure it out yourself. ;)
<Rory> RockinRoel: Woah that shouldn't be the case
<Rory> !info libldap-2.4-2 precise
<ubottu> libldap-2.4-2 (source: openldap): OpenLDAP libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.3 (precise), package size 181 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Kazash> Ehm this is really irritating, which process am I looking for here?
<Kazash> I mean, it comments everything I do..
<Rory> Kazash: Look in accessibility, it's probably Orca screen reader
<Benkinooby> is it normal to have so many translation packages? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174724/ i set my system to be located in germany (time, apt-mirrors) but want english as general system language
<Benkinooby> but seeing Translation-en and Translation-en_US so often raises my interest
<Benkinooby> would be Translation-en enough on its own?
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you post the output of "sudo apt-get remove libgssapi3-heimdal" - don't perform the remove just show me what would happen
<Kazash> Rory: it was orca, thanks
<RockinRoel> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174739/
<baby_born> #ubuntu-indonesia
<DJones> !id | baby_born
<ubottu> baby_born: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<baby_born> ia bang
<baby_born> pngen bisa linux..
<baby_born> :)
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you please post the output of: sudo apt-cache showpkg libgssapi3-heimdal
<RockinRoel> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174760/
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you please do the same for: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<zorael> Rory: DDD was the ugliest thing I have ever laid eyes on :>
<Rory> zorael: Yeah lol
<Dentych> Ïs it correct that Ubuntu for Android is not yet available?
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: you can install localepurge and select only the locale you need, saves a bit of space
<ActionParsnip> Dentych: its available but only for a handful off handsets
<Rory> Dentych: Sort of. Ubuntu and Android are both operating systems, so your question doesn't make sense, but if you mean Ubuntu for phones then you are correct
<ActionParsnip> Dentych: ask in #ubuntu-mobile
<Dentych> Rory: My question makes perfect sense. http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ubuntu-for-android
<RockinRoel> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174776/
<Rory> Dentych: Sorry I stand corrected
<Dentych> ActionParsnip: I'll ask around in #ubuntu-mobile, thank you
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip: thank you
<RockinRoel> the issue was there before the PPA was added, though, the new package in the PPA does not modify any dependencies
<wilee-nilee> Dentych, #ubuntu-touch is an open channel
<RockinRoel> just some code
<Rory> RockinRoel: Are you on 64 bit?
<RockinRoel> yes
<RockinRoel> Rory: I'm thinking about checking if we need the multiarch stuff at all, and just ripping that out
<Rory> RockinRoel: I doubt you do, but try: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Rory> RockinRoel: Oh, run that apt-get install even if the apt-get update fails
<Dentych> wilee-nilee: I was denied access to #ubuntu-mobile as it is apparently invite-only, and it forwarded me to #ubuntu-touch
<RockinRoel> Rory: unknown option --add-architecture
<ActionParsnip> Dentych: probably just need to be identified
<RockinRoel> do you mean --foreign-architecture?
<Rory> RockinRoel: What ubuntu version are you using?
<Dentych> ActionParsnip: I am identified ;) It's invite-only, so I'm not getting in unless I get an invite :P
<nick07> hello, does ubuntu server have a client login page?
<reisio> nick07: a what?
<RockinRoel> Rory: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<RockinRoel> (64 bit)
<RockinRoel> server
<Rory> RockinRoel: Can you do "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" anyway?
<Rory> Server
<nick07> a page where i can see all the settings from a client computer
<Rory> RockinRoel: Ask in #ubuntu-server as well
<reisio> nick07: which settings?
<kostkon> Dentych, #ubuntu-mobile redirects to #ubuntu-touch for everyone
<Rory> nick07: You're looking for a web-based configuration panel? There are many to choose from
<Dentych> kostkon: Good, good..
<RockinRoel> Rory: apt-get install ia32-libs just tells me about the unmet dependencies again
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Do you know about multilib dependency problems? Can you help RockinRoel with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174706
<kostkon> Dentych, they just renamed the channel to #ubuntu-touch, that's why the redirect exists
<Rory> RockinRoel: You could try uninstalling libgssapi3-heimdal:i386
<nick07> like an admin page to to all the settings, like clearOS
<Rory> nick07: There are a lot you can choose from http://askubuntu.com/questions/6529/is-there-a-tool-for-web-based-system-administration
<nick07> let me check
<Dentych> kostkon: That makes sense then. Thanks for the clarification :)
<nick07> so if i understand correctly, it's not installed by default?
<nick07> like after install i go to 192.168.1.xx and see a login page?
<RockinRoel> Rory: I just ripped out all of the multiarch stuff, we really shouldn't need that anyway, it's working fine now
<Rory> nick07: No, choose one to install (zentyal will probably be best) and then you can
<RockinRoel> the amd64 upgrade worked now, so I could add the multiarch stuff again, I think
<Rory> RockinRoel: Try it, do you need the multiarch stuff?
<kostkon> Dentych, np
<fudus> I like how the google earth 64 installer brings in ia32libs anyhow
<nick07> do i install zentyal during install or do i need to install that manually afterwards?
<fudus> what was the point of having a amd64bit build if you're going to depend on 32 anyhow?
<Rory> !zentyal | nick07
<ubottu> nick07: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<RockinRoel> Rory: I can't think of a particular reason we should, so yeah, I just did that
<Rory> nick07: install it with "sudo apt-get install zentyal"
<RockinRoel> anyway, thanks for the help
<Rory> np, glad you got it sorted
<nick07> thx for helping
<Rory> nick07: no problem, let me know if you have any issues installing or configuring it
<Rory> nick07: I've used http://ajenti.org/ too
<nick07> i will check it, thx
<graingert> what do the +mac isos do?
<reisio> graingert: work better on apple hardware, I'm guessing
<graingert> reisio: I get that
<graingert> but how?
<Rory> graingert: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37999/what-is-different-about-the-mac-iso-image
<graingert> Rory: why are there no 13.10 +mac builds?
<Rory> graingert: There will be, I'm assuming
<Rory> graingert: It's not out yet
<it-guy> I'm creating a 64-bit architecture development environment on a 12.04 ubuntu server 64 bit system. I'm creating the environment to be architecture-independent, creating subtrees dependent for each architecture. I'm collecting the 64-bit header files now but am not sure which ones to use, and here's my question: in /usr/src there are subtrees for headers of different kernels. For each kernel there are two subtrees (e.g. linux-headers-3.2.0-32/ and
<it-guy> linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic/) I thought since 12.04 generic and non-generic have been merged. What is the difference here?
<Biomechd> hey guys. it seems rhythmbox is having trouble importing a LOT of my music over a samba share via wlan.
<Biomechd> i'm getting a lot of "timeout was reached" errors.
<Biomechd> the only music i'm able to play is ONE album from ONE artist, plus whatever i have on this computer.
<reisio> import?
<ActionParsnip> Biomechd: try messing with the socket options in smb.conf on the server
<Biomechd> well, the button is import, but what i'm trying to do specifically is stream music to my laptop from the wlan host computer.
<reisio> doesn't seem like you'd want to import, then
<reisio> rather tell rhythmbox that the files are where they are
<Biomechd> ActionParsnip: where would i find that? like i said, i'm just trying to stream music from one computer to another via wlan because my laptop doesn't have much space on it.
<ActionParsnip> Biomechd: on the server side:  sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf    or for a GUI edit:   gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Biomechd> reisio: so how would i go about telling rhythmbox that the songs are in multiple locations? the interface seems to want one specific all-containing folder.
<Biomechd> (with subfolders for artists/albums, etc)
<reisio> Biomechd: you could use
<reisio> unionfs/et al. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UnionFS#Other_implementations
<reisio> I think I'd probably just actually put them all in the same place, though
<ActionParsnip> Biomechd: mount the samba share as a local folder, then add that to your library
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: just a short: why not play it from the wlan host computer?
<Benkinooby> *shot
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: there are very nice interfaces, so that you can control your wlan-host remotely
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: that way: no need to stream
<Biomechd> Benkinooby: i could, i suppose. it's just easier for me to open up rhythmbox and tell it to start playing music.
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: but if you want to stream, i support ActionParsnip suggestion
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: uhm, i don't know exaclty the name, but a friend of mine had that for his home server. open the program, play music - nothing hackish
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: but for him it made sense, because his home server had better audio ;)
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: but there is pretty neat software for remote music playing, although i can not point out one directly. just can say that he did it with debian or ubuntu and that it was nice to use
<ihre> I use mpd on a server, and ncmpcpp on clients to stream music
<ihre> mpd is awesome
<Biomechd> neither my laptop nor my host computer have the greatest speakers. i'd just rather have it coming from my laptop (directly in front of me) than coming from my host computer (a few feet away)
<vijaya> there
<vijaya> anyone
<Biomechd> plus then i can also plug my earphones into my laptop while i'm doing other stuff.
<ihre> Biomechd: http://www.linuxandlife.com/2012/01/simple-guide-to-set-up-mpd-with-ncmpcpp.html
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: ok, in you case streaming is preferable
<ActionParsnip> Biomechd: if you have installed openssh-server on the server side, you can mount SFTP in Nautilus then use that as well
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: although your timeout errors make me a bit suspicios
<Benkinooby> *suspicious
<Benkinooby> that your streaming is too slow
<ActionParsnip> Biomechd: changing settings in smb.conf can make the data flow smoother
<malinus> I want to add the steam repo to apt-get, so I would just edit the etc/apt/soruces.list and add  "deb http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/" . Right? I know I can find "steam" in "ubuntu software center", but I'll rather not make a user, also I want to understand this.
<Ben64> you'll rather not make a user? what does that mean
<malinus> Ben64, I don't want to bother creating an account for ubuntu
<Benkinooby> are these two lines in sources.list redundant?
<Benkinooby> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<Benkinooby> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Benkinooby> or is the second a mistake and should be deleted?
<Ben64> malinus: you don't need an account to use the software center
<malinus> Ben64, it asks me for an account when I try to  download steam. Nerveless, is there an easier way to add steam to the repositories that are being used by apt-get?
<Ben64> download the deb from steam and install it
<illusion> hi
<malinus> Ben64, will that still result in adding it into the "recently installed packages", and can it later be removed by apt-get remove?
<illusion> how can i rename multiple mp4 file to something like this : 01.mp4 , 02.mp4, 03.mp4 etc...
<reisio> illusion: using ordinary Ubuntu?
<illusion> server
<illusion> i need command line
<illusion> reisio,
<reisio> illusion: based on the order of 'ls'?
<illusion> yes
<reisio> illusion: that is, no particular order
<somsip> illusion: here is a starting point http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3211595/renaming-files-in-a-folder-to-sequential-numbers
<illusion> somsip, thanks thats wat i m looking for
<somsip> illusion: np
<Benkinooby> is this a valid sources.lsit entry? deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner
<Myrtti> quick look I'd say yes
<Benkinooby> Myrtti: becasue i have that line too deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu quantal partner
<Benkinooby> Myrtti: note the ubuntu
<Biomechd> so i have a bit of an issue. i moved ALL my music to one folder, told rhythmbox where to find it in the samba share, but i'm still getting "import errors" -- all saying "timeout was reached"
<somsip> Biomechd: what user is rhythmbox running as, and do they have samba access?
<Biomechd> somsip: pretty sure it's running as administrator on both my laptop and desktop.
<Biomechd> that is, the program itself is on my laptop, accessing files on my desktop.
<somsip> Biomechd: do you start rhythmbox or is it running as a service? Can you, as a user, connect to the samba share on the desktop ok?
<Biomechd> somsip: i start rhythmbox manually, either by opening the program, or telling a file to open in it.
<somsip> Biomechd: and can you connect to samba ok?
<Biomechd> and yes, i can access files on the desktop (running windows 7) through the wlan just fine.
<wblledy> Myrtti: sorry, its me Benkinooby. says my nick is already in use. unstable itnernet :/ didn't get your answer.
<Rory> wblledy: /msg nickserv ghost Benkinooby
<Benkinooby> Rory: thy
<somsip> Biomechd: I know nothing about rhythmbox so I'm out.
<Myrtti> Benkinooby: yeah I didn't answer anything
<Benkinooby> ah ok :) - wasn't sure.
<Benkinooby> Myrtti: can you paste me your sources.list so that i can check?
<Biomechd> out of curiosity, is samba local-only? or could i access files on my desktop from, say, the other side of the planet via samba?
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: if you have a global IP it will work
<Ben64> malinus: sorry, didn't see your reply. it installs steam and gets the repository working too
<somsip> Biomechd: it's all about exposing samba externally, which is a reasonably unsafe thing to do
<Myrtti> Benkinooby: well since I'm on Debian, no.
<Benkinooby> ok
<Rory> Biomechd: You'd be better off tunneling it through SSH and configuring Samba for local network access only
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: or, you can do sshfs
<Benkinooby> Biomechd: wich will mount folders over ssh
<malinus> Ben64, no worries. Thanks.
<Benkinooby> Myrtti: ok, mi first line was garbage - probly copy/paste error
<illusion> i have list of mp4 file in a directory, i want to make a playlist as xml
<illusion> example : /root/file1.mp4
<illusion> i whant to be :
<illusion> <item><path>/root/file1.mp4</path></item>
<illusion> somsip,
<somsip> illusion: I'm not doing your google searches for you again. I'm happy to help once, but put a bit of effort in yourself, eh?
<illusion> sorry i have a very poor english and i m new
<illusion> somsip,
<sakshi> How do I install a Dave C like compiler on Ubuntu 12.04?
<reisio> sakshi: dave c?
<sakshi> reisio: yes
<reisio> what is dave c
<sakshi> dev c
<reisio> bloodshed devc++?
<sakshi> yes dev c++ reisio
<reisio> sakshi: do you want an IDE, or a compiler?
<sakshi> reisio: IDE
<reisio> sakshi: for ordinary Ubuntu with Unity/GNOME ?
<sakshi> reisio: Not sure. I need to run the small programs of Computer Graphics. Whatever is the best.
<bl3ch> i m trying to mount smb share with pcmanfm , i have added it to fstab and it works
<bl3ch> but i want it to ask sudo password before mount
<reisio> sakshi: you're using Konversation, so I'm going to assume KDE
<reisio> sakshi: try kdevelop
<sakshi> reisio: Ok.
<bl3ch> any one know how what option to ask fstab entry to ask for sudo password
<bl3ch> before mount
<auronandace> bl3ch: you put stuff in fstab to automatically mount on boot
<bl3ch> auronandace: i am doing noauto mount
<bl3ch> my intention is to mount through pcmanfm but ask for sudo password, as it is the case when mounting windows parition
<bl3ch> with user option in fstab it working
<bl3ch> but i dont get prompted for sudo password
<zhee_sharp> Hi friends, can  we use no-ip free dns service using CDMA modem (PPP) ... ? if we can use it, can you tell me how to configure it? I've installed NoIP DUC, but it cannot pointed to my computer, both using local ip or remote IP given by my provider (CDMA provider). Thanks ...
<sakshi> reisio: What about a Turbo C++ Compiler on Ubuntu 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: did you add the 'user' option to the fstab entry?
<reisio> sakshi: don't need it, we've got gcc
<sakshi> reisio: ok. Thanks.
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: yes, but it gets mount without asking for sudo password
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: that's what that option does
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: how can i make it ask for sudo pasword then
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: remove the user option, then only root and sudo users will be able to mount it
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: tried that too, but pcmanfm is saying "only administrator have the permission to do this" and doesn't prompt for password
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: it is smbshare
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: then to mount it run:  sudo mount /mount/point    and it will mount.
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: are you using this as a security measure?
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: gotcha
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: i any one to mount it, unless they know my sudoer password
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: you could add it as a bookmark but tell the keyrng to not remember the pass
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: or even easier, give each user it's own account]
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: dont that will be from cli, i want it from pcmanfm
<ActionParsnip> bl3ch: not sure how, maybe the guys in #lubuntu will know a thing or 3
<bl3ch> ActionParsnip: thanks a bunch :D
<ArielX> hello all
<ArielX> I install hostapd and working well. I am using ppp0 but not I wanted to use my wireless and found out that my PC wireless doesnt find any other connection available
<ArielX> SCARED..... what do I do so I can use my pc WiFi to connect to my wireless browser(router) etc
<ActionParsnip> ArielX: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue     on the system without web access?
<Benkinooby> hi, do i have to install language-pack-de to set german locales?
<ArielX> hold checking
<PrideAndSorrow> the ubuntu installation process is  misleading
<ArielX> gz@Bd:~$ cat /etc/issue
<ArielX> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ArielX> with web access
<ActionParsnip> PrideAndSorrow: how?
<ActionParsnip> ArielX: ok and withou?
<ActionParsnip> ArielX: ok and without?
<PrideAndSorrow> ActionParsnip, i chose insall ubuntu in place of windows,but then it was installed in a different partition  leaving windows as it is
<ActionParsnip> PrideAndSorrow: so you want Ubuntu as the only OS?
<PrideAndSorrow> ActionParsnip,  that's not the point, i wanted t keep the partition  where it was installed untouched
<bosnjak> hi all
<ActionParsnip> PrideAndSorrow: what version of Windows are you running?
<bosnjak> to share my wireless connection over ethernet, do i need a crossover cable or a regular patch cable?
<PrideAndSorrow> pirated windows 7 ultimate
<ActionParsnip> bosnjak: if yu are connecting direct from PC to PC then you will need a crossover
<ArielX_> ActionParsnip it's the same thing with web access ot not
<ActionParsnip> PrideAndSorrow: if you resize your NTFS using Windows, you can install to the freed space
<bosnjak> ActionParsnip: i see. thank you
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: any P2P connection will use crossover
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: what is the output of the command on the system with no web access please?
<ArielX_> ActionParsnip sorry dont understand the gramma you issued me. seems to high fior my understanding. break it down.. sorry and thanks
<OerHeks> PrideAndSorrow, you choose to replace windows, it didn't and installed side by side, and you want to keep the windows partition untouched as it is now?
<ArielX_> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: ok and if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see wireless networks?
<PrideAndSorrow> ActionParsnip,  too late now,i allready lost all files in /sdb3
<ActionParsnip> PrideAndSorrow: restore from backup
<InFlames> can anyone point me to a list of hibernation-compatible hardware?
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ sudo iwlist
<ArielX_> Usage: iwlist [interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<ArielX_>               [interface] frequency
<ArielX_>               [interface] channel
<ArielX_>               [interface] bitrate
<ArielX_>               [interface] rate
<FloodBot1> ArielX_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullicon> how do I check if MultiArch is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: read the command I gave, then the one you ran.....
<bullicon> using Ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> bullicon: its default
<bullicon> ActionParsnip: thanks
<InFlames> !gist
<ActionParsnip> bullicon: same as it is in Windows :)
<InFlames> what's the command for the gist help?
<bullicon> never knew :)
<InFlames> on the bot
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: what wifi chip does the system use?
<reisio> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bullicon> so is there an average i/o ps one can check for io issues
<ActionParsnip> !brain | InFlames
<ubottu> InFlames: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bullicon> on another note
<ArielX_> I dont understand your question
<InFlames> I knew ActionParsnip would come to the rescue!
<ArielX_>  ActionParsnip .. I dont understand your question
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: your wifi controller has a chip which processes the wifi signal
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: it is what you need drivers for to make the wifi work.
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: what is the wireless chip your system uses?
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: if you are unsure then:   sudo lshw -C network     will tell you
<malinus> So I've installed wine by running apt-get install wine. Then I checked the --version, and it said 1.4.1, next I checked their website, and it told me that the newest stable version is 1.6
<malinus> I've both update and upgraded apt-get, didn't really help
<reisio> malinus: what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> malinus: what version of wine does the application you are intending to run work under?
<malinus> reisio, that the apt-get installs an outdated version?
<OerHeks> !info wine saucy
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<reisio> malinus: it's not outdated
<malinus> I figured 1.4 is older then 1.6?
<reisio> yup
<malinus> so it's outdated - there is a newer version
<reisio> making sure upstream didn't go insane, making binaries, this all takes time
<reisio> it's trickle down
<bullicon> always paranoid of packages installing libs when I run apt-get
<reisio> and since you have no particular need for 1.6 over 1.4, it isn't a problem
<popolon> hi
<bullicon> how does Ubuntu take care of dependency clashes
<popolon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1194370
<malinus> No idea what that means, I just assume I want the newest version of all software, obviously. Because that's the idea behind updating software?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1194370 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "intel_microcode: prepend_earlyinitramfs: not found" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> ArielX_: use a pastebin, not only does it not scroll chats like crazy, but other users can see the output too and not just me
<popolon> nobody has looked at this bug ?
<reisio> malinus: yup
<reisio> malinus: and 1.4 is the newest version easily available
<ArielX_> how do I use the pastebin
<bullicon> what if package x requires lib1.0 and package y requires lib0.9 -> does lib gets upgraded when I install pakcage x thus breaking packae y ?
<k1l> bullicon: the maintainer does. but that does only count for origninal ubuntu packages, not PPAs or other 3rd party packages
<malinus> reisio, with your logic, I might as well have installed ubuntu 10.00, because there isn't anything specific I want from 13.04
<InFlames> ActionParsnip, wasn't there a bot response about http://gist.github.com?
<reisio> malinus: nah
<popolon> it make this package useless, as it doesn't work at all :/
<reisio> malinus: my logic is don't find problems where there aren't any
<reisio> not "use old things"
<bullicon> k1l: so 3rd party packages could break my packages?
<bullicon> or my ubuntu packages?
<OerHeks> popolon, intel-microcode and amd-micocode do exist, intel_microcode does not.
<ActionParsnip> InFlames: not sure, you can add one if you want
<k1l> bullicon: yes
<OerHeks> popolon, check softwarecenter for the exact programname
<k1l> bullicon: that is one of the risks of using 3rd party packages
<malinus> reisio, I guess it just triggers my autism, but I just can't understand why in the world I would use older version of a software, when never *stable* version is available.
<malinus> *newer
<popolon> OerHeks, yes
<popolon> that's the package intel-microcode
<reisio> malinus: well upstream has its own definition of stable
<reisio> which is usually not particularly stable
<popolon> but the command line (in console : usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/intel_microcode: 136: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/intel_microcode: prepend_earlyinitramfs: not found)
<reisio> malinus: they only compare the stability of Wine by itself
<reisio> malinus: a distro has to make sure it works with every, other, package
<OerHeks> popolon, so what package asks intel_microcode, as it is a typo-bug
<reisio> malinus: different goals, different definitions of stable
<malinus> reisio, sorry I still don't know what upstream is. But I think I get the idea. I use older version of wine, because the newer one, hasn't been checked with all the other packages yet?
<reisio> malinus: upstream in this case is Wine, the Wine developers
<popolon> that's at the time of a kernel update
<reisio> Wine is stable to them when it does what they want on their particular boxes
<ActionParsnip> malinus: what version of wine is the application you want to run, known to run well in?
<popolon> Package: intel-microcode 1.20130222.3 (in the bug report)
<reisio> Wine is stable to Ubuntu when it does what all Ubuntu users in all situations using Wine for all types of things can reasonably expect it to do things correctly
<ActionParsnip> popolon: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<malinus> reisio, so are ubuntu devs or wine devs responsible of deciding that?
<reisio> malinus: but even outside of that there'd be a lag, between Wine developers (upstream) saying "okay, 1.6!" and Ubuntu people auditing all the changes, re-applying all their custom packages to make things correct on their end, and building binaries, and making them available
<ActionParsnip> malinus: you do realise that wine doesn't work like that?
<reisio> malinus: Ubuntu guys decide what goes into the repos, and when
<popolon> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) \n \l
<malinus> ActionParsnip, I haven't checked yet, sorry, I'll be back in a minute. I just expected I wanted the newest version of all software.
<malinus> ActionParsnip, and no, I haven't used wine yet.
<ActionParsnip> popolon: your support is not in here then. It is in #ubuntu+1 til release day
<OerHeks> popolon, i read the bugreport, they talk about initramfs-tools but i see a typo bug.
<reisio> malinus: but it's like that for a great many packages
<ActionParsnip> malinus: later is not better in wine
<popolon> ActionParsnip, thanks
<reisio> some are simpler than others, some are more reliably coded, but plenty aren't
<ActionParsnip> malinus: you need to check which version of wine the application you want to run works in
<popolon> OerHeks, ok, thanks
<malinus> ActionParsnip, got it, thanks
<ActionParsnip> malinus: some will work better in 1.4 than 1.6, then pushing for the latest is bogue
<reisio> it's "better", but not necessarily so for any particular situation :p
<ActionParsnip> malinus: some will work better in 1.4 than 1.6, then pushing for the latest is bogus
<reisio> Wine is a real fast moving target, yeah
<ActionParsnip> malinus: hence me asking, did you even check the wine appdb?
<popolon> OerHeks, yes, need an initramfs update, but this could break lot of things...
<reisio> I think he just wanted to use the latest in general, and didn't encounter an actual problem :D
<bullicon> k1l: is there anyway I can dry run apt-get?
<malinus> ActionParsnip, it works better with 1.6 then with my current installed 1.4 apparently.
<bullicon> and then see what packages rely on what libs will be overridden?
<ActionParsnip> malinus: there is a wine ppa which you can add
<k1l> bullicon: yes, there is a option for that. i dont know its out of my mind but the manpage will tell (man apt-get)
<ActionParsnip> malinus: may want to ask in #winehq too
<luox> %s
<bullicon> k1l: cool thanks
<varunendra> bullicon, to see dependencies and recommendations you can also use "apt-cache show <package>" which I think is quicker
<c0lumb> How do I remove bash prefix? username@computername?
<Fruity> hey
<bullicon> varunendra: thanks, also found apt-cache check, from man
<bullicon> varunendra: Ideally, I would like to see dep clashes as well
<ArielX_> ActionParsnip, what do you want me to do now? Show I remove all this in the file interfaces now
<ArielX_> auto wlan0
<ArielX_> iface wlan0 inet static
<ArielX_> address 10.10.0.1
<ArielX_> netmask 255.255.255.0
<FloodBot1> ArielX_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fruity> i want to dual boot my windows pc with ubuntu and so i downloaded ubuntu and am supposed to burn it to a CD. i'm just wondering if i should extract files with WinZip before burning it to the cd or not?
<ArielX_> and input only auto lo       iface lo inet loopback
<k1l> ArielX_: you got already muted last time. please use a pastbin service for showng alot of text in here
<k1l> !paste | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> !install |Fruity
<ubottu> Fruity: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ArielX_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UrielVigilante> Good afternoon, I am installing the onlive gaming with wine but I get a response saying that lacks the GUI. what to do?
<UrielVigilante> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<ArielX_> !paste | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_, please see my private message
<ikonia> UrielVigilante try #winehq for wine help
<UrielVigilante> thanks
<bullicon> are there tools out there to measure my IO over time?
<ikonia> iostat, sar, ?
<herbert__> I have an ubuntu system running with kernel 3.2.0, is there eSATA port multiplying or do I have to load a special module for that?
<bullicon> got iostat, what are the metric to watchout for?
<bullicon> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> bullicon: what do you mean ?
<UrielVigilante> ikonia: none answear me there.
<bullicon> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Pg3q4eyk
<bullicon> ikonia: I get there, but not sure if its high or low for my capacity ?
<bullicon> that*
<ikonia> UrielVigilante: UrielVigilantewait for a response there then
<ikonia> bullicon are you actually having a problem ?
<bullicon> ikonia: well yeah, got some notification for high io backlog
<bullicon> and tbh don't know what that mean
<bullicon> im a dev slowly getting into sysadmin things.
<bullicon> is 5.2% iowait high?
<ikonia> bullicon: what is the problem you are actually seeing ?
<wzin_> bullicon: 5.2% if constant, may be a sign of non healthy system
<wzin_> but is generally not considered "high"
<bullicon> ikonia: I really don't see any problem, but I get high traffic at weekends
<bullicon> ikonia: trying to be proactive as marketing dept is planning more campaigns
<ikonia> bullicon right - so if you have no problms why are you using tools you don't understand to look for problems
<ViperaBerus> bullicon: Where do you see that message? Some log? What program gives it to you?
<bullicon> ikonia: cos I don't I want to understand them just in case
<ikonia> bullicon yes, but you are looking for a problem that doesn't exist at this time
<bullicon> ViperaBerus: some api to monitor aws instances my boss installed, and just forwarded the notification to me
<ikonia> bullicon: how do you expect to find something that doesn't exist,
<bullicon> ikonia: true
<bullicon> ikonia: actually, I want to plan for it
<bullicon> so want to understand the metric for a start
<ikonia> bullicon: yes, but you do'nt know anything about what you currently have, where thats generated, what is coming, how that will impact it
<bullicon> ikonia: true, but I hope to find out
<ViperaBerus> All you've told is, that you get some "high io backlog" message from "some API". How do you expect us to help in any way with that vague a description?
<ikonia> bullicon are you are shooting blind
<bullicon> ikonia: I agree
<bullicon> ikonia: ok whats the first step to measure these things
<bullicon> ViperaBerus: like store io or cpu usage over time
<ikonia> bullicon first step ? this is not how you approach it
<bullicon> ikonia: how do I approach it please?
<ViperaBerus> First step would be figuring out what you actually want. IO covers way too much to simply monitor it all
<ikonia> bullicon you have an idea of how your system works - or a problem to follow
<ikonia> bullicat the moment you appear to have neither
<bullicon> hmm
<bullicon> unfortunatly, I am under pressure to solve a problem that doesnt exist
<bullicon> the API has sent a notification of high io backlog
<bullicon> I sshed on server and things looks quite fine.
<ViperaBerus> Then start by telling what API that is, and what the exact message is. That would at least give us a hint about what is happening
<ViperaBerus> Be specific ;)
<ikonia> bullicon what API ?
<ikonia> bullicon: from what application ?
<bullicon> ViperaBerus: finally.io ?
 * bullicon digs email
<bullicon> High I/O backlog (5.16578666667 queued I/O requests)
<ikonia> bullicon: where are you seeing that
<bullicon> ikonia: from an email finally.io sent
<ikonia> bullicon right - so that could be simpley configured wonr
<ikonia> wrong
<ikonia> bullicon: you need to look at what even would trigger that
<bullicon> ikonia: how do I get that?
<ikonia> bullicon: see, this is the "blind bit"
<ikonia> you are following blind information that you have no idea what it means
<ikonia> bullicon who setup finally.io
<ikonia> (whatever finally.io is)
<bullicon> ikonia: I know :)
<bullicon> but sometimes, you do what your boss wants ?
<ikonia> bullicon: not if it's stupid
<bullicon> he sets it up, and has mandated I solve the problem
<ikonia> bullicon: who set it up ?
<bullicon> my boss
<bullicon> i think you just enter your aws cred and thats it
<bullicon> and it monitors your infrastructure
<ikonia> bullicon right, so you talk to him and ask him for the rules/policy/triggers for finally.io
<ikonia> bullicon: once you know what triggers it, you can then move forward
<bullicon> ikonia: he doesnt understand all that
<bullicon> i will look into finally.io and find out
<ikonia> bullicon: then he has probably not done a good job setting up the applicaiton
<ikonia> bullicon: someone who doesn't understand enough to tell you the rules - will have done a very poor job in setting it up
<ikonia> bullicon: therefore you cannot treat that as a problem to be solved
<bullicon> ikonia: absolutely, he is my boss :)
<bullicon> ikonia: I get you
<ikonia> bullicon it doesn't matter that he's your boss
<bullicon> finally.io has no settings whatso ever
<bullicon> on that fine-grained level
<ikonia> bullicon: so a.) why ar eyou using it b.) why are you chasing a problem it generates when you can't set what it monitors
<ikonia> bullicon: this just sounds like a shambles
<Ubuntu-user2060> Does anyone know how you can change your desktop background with a nice transition. I want it to be changed from a bash script with an effect (slow fade, ...) because the standard transition is not what i want.
<dman777>  /window close
<bullicon> ikonia: right
<ikonia> bullicon: I would stop using an applicaiton you can't configure, stop trying to chase a problem that probably doesn't exist
<bullicon> ikonia: what monitoring software will you recommend ?
<ikonia> bullicon: focus on setting up a monitoring application that does work and people know how to configure, then take a benchmark then move forward
<ikonia> bullicon the UCL probably has a set of approved tools with people who know how to configure/manage them, talk to your IT dep
<bullicon> ikonia: :) ok
<bullicon> i am just visiting, I don't study at UCL :)
<LongCatTH> Hey, anti-centoslian
<LongCatTH> I wonder if I didn't login to my ubuntu server, it's tty with "hostname login: " prompt, how I can shutdown properly?
<LongCatTH> without login and sudo halt
<LongCatTH> I lazy to login, just want to halt up
<HypnotiX> I am having huge problems with my ubuntu, i just rebooted the pc and it seems that my display drivers are missing
<z302> HypnotiX, are you using proprietary drivers?
<z302> do you have Nvidia\AMD?
<HypnotiX> i have nvidia and no i didnt use proprietary drivers
<HypnotiX> im on a laptop btw
<z302> HypnotiX, so you want to stay with nouveau or want to install nvidia binaries?
<ArielX_> A big thanks to ActionParsni
<ArielX_> A big thanks to ActionParsnip
<HypnotiX> i want to use the graphic card to its fullest capabilities :)
<HypnotiX> but not have graphical errors
<yenal> hi can someone help me how to determ if a window of an application exists with xdotool ?
<HypnotiX> right now i cant select a resolution higher then 1024
<z302> HypnotiX, try opening a terminal and typing sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-dkms nvidia-settings nvidia-xconfig and then reboot
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display     do you see an Intel GPU too?
<HypnotiX> yes ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> z302: might be an Optimus setup
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: look into bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> z302: see
<z302> ActionParsnip, you are right, tnx for pointing it out
<HypnotiX> so i should install bumble bee ?
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: yes you need it to support the mess that is Optimus
<HypnotiX> ah but i need to run VM also
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: i suggest you resolve one issue at a time
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: get the host sorted then worry about VMing
<HypnotiX> well i really need it for my work
<HypnotiX> have to run photoshop also so yeah
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: then install the VM software but you may find the display cramped
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: photoshop may run in Wine, or use Gimp
<HypnotiX> gimp doesnt display the psd files i receive correctly
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: i see
<machinarius> Hey people, anyone with knowledge about mono here? Why won't mono load an assembly unless it's run as root (Running the xsp4 script as root works but not as a normal user)
<HypnotiX> this display drivers was fine until today
<HypnotiX> and i have been using this setup for two weeks now
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: tried an older kernel?
<HypnotiX> no
<HypnotiX> im on 13.04
<yenal> is there any output of xdotool if the window I want to activate with "xdotool search --desktop 0 --sync --any --class "firefox" windowactivate" doesnt exist?
<HypnotiX> well i installed bumblebee ill reboot and see what happens :)
<Aquaword> hi, any idea how to access laptop localhost (ubuntu) with a tablet, trough wifi?
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: how do you mean 'access'?
<Aquaword> view it in a browser
<HypnotiX> right so still my max resolution is 1024
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: if you can ping it, you are 'accessing' it
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: to do what? what is the pupose of the access?
<Aquaword> i need to test responsive site design
<Aquaword> on a real tablet device
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: then type it's IP in the browser and it will connect to the apache service
<Aquaword> it's ?
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: that's not a question
<HypnotiX> so ActionParsnip any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: that's all I know. I am avoiding Optimus as much as I can, I think its a cheap hack and should be scrapped
<HypnotiX> so how can i get my old driver to work again
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: hold SHIFT at boot, select an older kernel
<HypnotiX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<HypnotiX> i just installed that and nothing
<HypnotiX> i still cant select my normal resolution
<ActionParsnip> does the system have a make and model?
<Aquaword> ActionParsnip, apache ip is 127.0.1.1 for me, but mobile chrome gives "could not connect to... "
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: did you search for that with respect to installing Ubuntu on it?
<HypnotiX> yes Lenovo b590
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: well yeah, because that is on the server. THINNK about what 127.0.1.1 actually is.
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: how will that possibly work on a remote system?
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: are there any ubuntu guides for a Lenovo B590
<HypnotiX> no
<Ben64> Aquaword: do you plan to host that website yourself?
<Aquaword> right..
<Aquaword> Ben64, its only a test at home
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: 127.0.0.0/8 is how a computer talks to ITSELF, so will not work on an external system
<HypnotiX> actually there is ActionParsnip
<HypnotiX> The Lenovo B590 laptop has been awarded the status of Certified for Ubuntu
<Ben64> Aquaword: i know, but i mean in the future
<Aquaword> of course it will published
<Aquaword> +be
<HypnotiX> but there isnt a guide for it
<ActionParsnip> HypnotiX: then why are you asking when ou have clearly just asked and not done any searching online regarding this?
<Ben64> Aquaword: well you should learn a lot more about apache and networking in general before that happens
<HypnotiX> i had no problems with it until today, the driver just stopped working for no reason
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: so you need the IP address of the PC that it uses on the network, probably 192.168.0.0/24    127.0.0.0/8 will ONLY work on the PC the web service is running on
<Aquaword> yes
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: so why did you use 127.0.1.1 on the tablet?
<Aquaword> it was a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: when 127.0.1.1 ill only access the local system?
<ActionParsnip> Aquaword: think....a little
<ViperaBerus> Aquaword: Try "ifconfig -a" - Somewhere in that output, you should have the IP address (inet addr)
<xwalk> I'm running into a problem with Ubuntu 12.04.3 where the Unity interface will not load properly after authenticating at the login screen. The default Ubuntu desktop background is all the shows, which is not the background that is showing at the lightdm login screen. Using the "unity --reset" command yielded no results. plz halp
<Aquaword> ViperaBerus, tried already, browser continue loading..
<ViperaBerus> Aquaword: You did? And found 127.0.1.1 under eth0?
<ihre> Aquaword: obviously you're not running a webserver on your tablet.. Your webserver is located on your PC, which has an IP like 192.168.1.2 or something like that. Enter the IP of your PC in the browser of your tablet and you're done ..
<Aquaword> ok
<Aquaword> got it
<Aquaword> it was the firewall, sorry
<Aquaword> thx all
<krizoek> someone here know of any tool that would benchmark and suggest improvements for to make the computer go faster?
<Guest539> I am new to this...and i am wondering 1] how to use ubunto with a memory stick and 2]How to install it as a dual OS...am i in the right place?\
<ArielX_> yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest539: the OS is called Ubuntu, not ubunto
<Guest539> i stand co0rrected
<ActionParsnip> Guest539: you can use Unetbootin to put the Ubuntu ISO on the memory stick with persistance and it will load and run from that
<xwalk> Following up on my problem: I just tried all th solutions at askubuntu.com/questions/205376/ubuntu-12-10-unity-wont-start-on-startup and didn't have any of those possible solutions work.
<ArielX_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ActionParsnip> Guest539: if you use Windows7 or higher, you can resize your NTFS to make free space and install to the freed space to make a dual boot, you will want about 10Gb to be comfortable
<Guest539> Thanks for that...I have an SSD in my laptop...128 GB,so space is at a premium
<z302> are questions relating ubuntu-server pertinent here?
<ActionParsnip> z302: sure
<z302> ActionParsnip, unsure about installing ubuntu server with linux-generic or linux-server kernels. I have read on the internet that they were merged long ago but I am still asked for it in the install. Iso is 13.04
<ActionParsnip> z302: i'd go for 12.04 for a server, it is LTS
<ActionParsnip> z302: 13.04 is only supported til January 2014
<janisozaur> hi, my hp probook 4710s with c2d t6570 supports and has VT-x enabled in bios, however virtualbox doesn't allow me to set up any 64-bit guests. is there anything else i'm missing from my config?
<ActionParsnip> janisozaur: I'd ask in #vbox
<madsy> I have a dual screen setup now on a laptop with a optimus chipset, and the graphics freezes for a short while every 30 seconds. What could be wrong, and how do I begin troubleshooting it?
<z302> ActionParsnip, tnx for the tip. its a home server and I am just 'toying' with it at the moment btw. still, which kernel?
<madsy> Music and video runs fine while the screen is frozen, and CPU usage does not go up
<madsy> And the two monitors are almost the same model. Benq G2450 and G2460
<laama> hi
<laama> how can i define service?
<laama> i have similar configuration to this guide: http://fcorti.com/category/enterprise-content-management/alfresco/page/3/
<laama> there is command
<laama> service alfresco start
<laama> i dont know where is this service defined
<laama> could you help me?
<HypnotiX> how can i install the nvidia-graphics-drivers-310
<UrielVigilante> Installing Kingoffice with wine its ok, but onlive app give me this message error :  unable to initialize installer GUI.
<ikonia> UrielVigilante: #winehq
<UrielVigilante> And appear a bar saying loading indefenitelly ....
<ferr> by
<ArielX_> does anyone know how to install postfix
<ikonia> ArielX_: open the package manager, find the pstfix package, install it. It's installed by default on ubuntu I believe depending on your version
<llutz> ArielX_: sudo apt-get install postfix   and then browse postfix.org/documentation
<ArielX_> lol
<indrajeet> hey anyone help me
<indrajeet> i have an issue regarding Xubuntu
<ArielX_> I mean how to install smtp mail server
<HypnotiX> sudo lshw -C video shows two drivers in use how can i make ubuntu use the nvidia one and not the vga one /?
<ikonia> ArielX_: postfix is an smtp mail server
<z302> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<indrajeet> how can i change my screen resolution in Xubuntu 13.04
<z302> System settings -> display
<indrajeet> my graphics card's from Sis mirage
<llutz> ArielX_: running  a mailserver isn't something to be explained in 2 minutes. so go and read the documentation, there is an article in the *buntu-wiki too iirc
<ikonia> indrajeet: you'll have problems, sadl
<ikonia> sadly
<ArielX_> thats the problem
<indrajeet> actually my laptop's default resolution is 1280 X 720
<llutz> ArielX_: and btw, in most cases people better use something like ssmtp/msmtp than a full-featured (blown) mta
<indrajeet> but Xubuntu recognize only 800x 600
<indrajeet> plz help me how can i get my original resolution
<faugusztin> indrajeet: does X actually recognize your resolution ? check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and search for your resolution
<ArielX_> mind giving me a full tutorial or rather step by step before I kill my PC... have tried severally but end up with errors with smtp/mail server
<ikonia> ArielX_: it's not something you should be talked through
<ikonia> ArielX_: you need to understand it
<llutz> ArielX_: 1st: why do you need an mta, just for sending out some mails from webfrontend?
<ArielX_> for a webmail interface
<llutz> ArielX_: so go with ssmtp/msmtp
<ikonia> ArielX_: webmail does not mean you need your own smtp server, you could point it at a remote one/your ISP's one
<ArielX_> mind giving me a full tutorial or rather step by step before I kill my PC... said it before... lets go with ssmtp/msmtp
<ikonia> ArielX_: as I said, it's not something you get talked through, you need to understand it
<ArielX_> trying all ikonia
<user__> i try to update xubuntu but i getting this
<user__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6175583/
<ArielX_> got it.. thanks
<ArielX_> ill keep reading
<zykotick9> user__: "
<zykotick9> gzip: stdout: No space left on device" you're out of space i'd guess
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xenszx> yo
<marcoo> the Makefile at linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic is not working. when i was working with linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic it *did* work. Any ideas?
<ikonia> the make file ?
<marcoo> yes
<ikonia> it's a headers package, there is no makefile for headers
<marcoo> it says it doesnt have a rule
<marcoo> what? linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic had a makefile for sure!
<schwami> how do I change the standard search engine on the address bar in firefox?
<user__> strange. i  have free space on my harddrive
<Lottie> You mean Your front page?
<zykotick9> user__: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<user__> yes
<ActionParsnip> schwami: what is the output of: lsb_release -a
<zykotick9> user__: and how much space does it have?  do you have a reason for a separate /boot?
<GothPaw> So I'm using 13.04 and came to my PC this morning to find all my "appearance" settings reset back to original state. How is it that this could happen? Any suggestions
<Lottie> schwami, Do you mean your front page (the website that pops up when you load firefox?)
<ActionParsnip> schwami: well, -sc     is sleeker
<marcoo> linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic/build
<marcoo> can anyone help?
<ikonia> marcoo: sorry, what is the actual problem ? what are you trying to do
<marcoo> if i hadnt made an update, this wouldnt be happening
<schwami> Lottie, no, I meant when you type something in the url bar
<ihre> marcoo: define "this"
<ActionParsnip> schwami: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<marcoo> ikonia: i'm a computer science student. for a project, i have to code a kernel module. Last night, i updated the kernel headers and now it wont compile my module. Apparently, the Makefile at linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic/build doesnt have a rule.
<ikonia> marcoo: what command are you running ?
<marcoo> it's not a problem with my module. it compiled fine with linux-headers-3.8.0-30-generic/build
<marcoo> make -C $(DIR) M=$(PWD) modules
<marcoo> where
<marcoo> DIR := /lib/modules/linux-headers-3.8.0-31-generic/build
<ikonia> marcoo: what target does it think is missing ?
<Tecan> whats dpkg-source for ?
<ikonia> marcoo: I'm assuming "modules" is the target it's complaining about
<schwami> ActionParsnip, precise (I am currently on Ubuntu. Not on Linux Mint)
<Lottie> Dpackage manager Tecan
<pure> Hello!
<Lottie> Hi
<pure> Is there any way to disable the Alt-Left/Alt-Right shortcuts for switching ttys?
<llutz> Tecan: type "whatis dpkg-source"
<Tecan> Lottie , i'm trying to figure out how to use dsc and diff files
<Tecan> i need to compile festival
<marcoo> ikonia: no, last night it worked perfectly with 30 headers
<ikonia> marcoo: what target is it complaining about ?
<marcoo> ikonia: let me paste you the output
<ikonia> marcoo: use a pastebin please.
<ActionParsnip> schwami: why do ou mention min?
<HypnotiX> Can someone help me get my graphics drivers up and running again? i have tried everything i read on google
<ActionParsnip> schwami: why do you mention mint?
<schwami> ActionParsnip, the problem's on mint
<ActionParsnip> schwami: mint is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> !mint | schwami
<ubottu> schwami: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<schwami> ok, thx
<jony_easyrider> https://ssh.serverdo.in/ - this site can be trusted?
<GothPaw> So I'm using 13.04 and came to my PC this morning to find all my "appearance" settings reset back to original state. How is it that this could happen? Any suggestions
<ikonia> jony_easyrider: nothing to do with this channel
<Zteam> Hi guys
<marcoo> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Tm4v15fX
<ikonia> marcoo: looks like you've made a call to something that's been removed as an include
<Zteam> My X-server has stopped working since I updated my freshly installed Ubuntu 13.04 system
<Rory> Zteam: Does it still work if you boot from an older kernel by selecting it in Grub?
<Zteam> Rory: nope not even from X failsafe mode :-/
<marcoo> ikonia: are you *completely* sure about that?
<Zteam> Rory: And I have no xorg. conf to edit either
<Rory> Zteam: Can you get to a TTY with Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<ikonia> marcoo: not at all, that's what it looks like
<Zteam> Rory: yes that works
<zykotick9> Rory: sidenote, those are called consoles, short for "linux console".  ANY terminal, including Xorg-terminals are TTYs...  #ubottu incorrectly uses TTY as well i believe, so you're not alone ;)
<ikonia> not "sure" as I don't know your code or the background, but when you look at the error syscall_32.tbl is not being built (check if there is a target for it in the old makefile) and unistd_32.h seems to depend on it
<Rory> zykotick9: Nothing in what I said was incorrect, and I'm aware of the terminology
<zykotick9> Rory: then i'd suggest using the correct terminology then, using incorrect terms for things leads to confusion down the road
<Rory> Zteam: If you use the command: "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" do you see errors?
<marcoo> ikonia: cant be that
<ikonia> marcoo: why do you think that ?
<zykotick9> Zteam: while looking through Xorg.0.log pay particular attention to lines with EE in them
<yenal> hi how can i print mouse location on mouse click in terminal "xdotool search --any . behave %1 mouse-click getmouselocation" donst work for me :/
<yenal> while "xdotool search --any . behave %@ mouse-enter getmouselocation" is working
<Zteam> Rory: warning EE error (NI not implemented)
<Zteam> Rory It's also tries to load alot of display drivers
<marcoo> ikonia: the file it can't compile has something to do with syscalls. What i'm doing isn't related to syscalls.
<marcoo> ikonia: this must be an update error
<ikonia> marcoo: that file has a depend
<ikonia> marcoo: check the makefile to see if there is a target for that file to be made, check the old and new one
<marcoo> the old has been removed from my system
<ikonia> marcoo: you can still check it
<marcoo> how?
<ikonia> marcoo: grab the package from the repo, you can browse the repo on http
<Zteam> Rory: worth to mention: I was trying to install the Nvidia driver but Jockey never let me choose it
<Rory> Zteam: Yes that was worth mentioning
<Rory> Zteam: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bananarana> !list
<ubottu> bananarana: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<marcoo> ikonia: sorry, these Makefiles are too complex for me
<Zteam> Yes I'm trying this now
<pure> Is using the default terminal in tty1-6 a bad idea?
<Zteam> Rory: I was thinking about installing that package myself
<Rory> pure: No it's what they're there for
<Zteam> Rory: But should not the default driver still be working?
<pure> A lot of characters aren't displaying correctly. :/
<InterWeb> Can I ask any question of xubuntu on here ?
<compdoc> InterWeb, you can try
<Zteam> Rory: anyway it works now
<yenal> anybody who has similar problems with xdotool ? I want the mouselocation upon mouse-click on the whole screen... "xdotool search --any . behave %@ mouse-enter getmouselocation" works but "xdotool search --any . behave %@ mouse-click getmouselocation" does not.. only sometime if I click right and then again left
<KillaYabu> h3y im some noob here trying to figure out what Im doing wrong
<KillaYabu> can someone help?
<pure> Is there any way to know if I've set up my terminal correctly in terms of charset and locale?
<Rory> !details | KillaYabu
<ubottu> KillaYabu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KillaYabu> So I was able to install ubuntu just fine but when it rebooted it gave me the windows error system page saying I needed to do something with a CD or something
<Zteam> Rory: anyway thanks for all your help
<Rory> KillaYabu: It said that :o that's an oddly vague error message
<pure> LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 is correct?
<Rory> pure: If that's the one you want, yes
<pure> Lots of characters aren't displaying (namely line drawing and quote marks)
<Rory> "quote marks" like this are us-ascii, can you see them?
<pure> Yup.
<madsy> I figured the cause of my problem. Apparently, enabling real-time threads in /etc/security/limits.conf causes mini-freezes whenever an application that uses them runs.
<pure> Some are showing up as U`
<madsy> How can I fix that? I really need RT threading for Renoise and music sequencing
<maurizio2> ciao
<Rory> madsy: I believe you need to install the realtime kernel, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<pure> Can I take a PrtScr of a terminal?
<Rory> pure: Sure
<Rory> Out of interest is there a preferred image host for this channel?
<madsy> Rory: 13.04 raring
<madsy> Rory: But wouldn't a vanilla kernel ignore the config settings if it isn't supported?
<Tecan> how would i build this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/festival/1:2.1~release-1ubuntu2 ?
<Rory> madsy: Honestly I don't know enough about it
<Tecan> i have all 3 in a folder
<Rory> Tecan: debuild
<Tecan> i seen that earlier, looks like a useful command lol
<pure> ls
<pure> >_>
<madsy> Rory: Thanks anyway. I guess I'll settle without RT for now
<zykotick9> Rory: re:image host, !paste suggests using http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<Tecan> pure, there has to be something i'm missing, debuild cant find the changelog
<Rory> Tecan: How did you get the sources? apt-get source festival ?
<Tecan> no just wget into a folder
<Tecan> then untard
<Rory> Tecan: OK you need to extract them
<Rory> Tecan: Then cd into the folder and there should be a file called INSTALL
<Rory> Tecan: Why are you building it, as a matter of interest? It's in the repositories already built
<Tecan> yes but i need to patch it for hts support
<Tecan> maybe i duno, its really confusing haha
<Ari-Yang> hello, I added apt source lines to /etc/apt/sources.list and got this when I ran apt-get update right after: W: GPG error: http://www.bunkus.org ./ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY BCCF7AF0B6571FCA
<Ari-Yang> would that be a problem when I try to install the program (mkvtoolnix)?
<goldstar> does anyone know where I can find the default php extensions dir in ubuntu ? I did sudo apt-get install lamp...
<schnitzl-mobile> Hi. How to join a wifi network on ubuntu server. I added the network in /etc/
<schnitzl-mobile> In /etc/network/interfaces i mean
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  lamp-server^ ?
<pure> imagebin.org/272365
<bananarana> ciao
<goldstar> NeoKarna: yes
<bananarana> !list
<ubottu> bananarana: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<schnitzl-mobile> But it wont connect on reboot
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  sudo dhclient eth0
<vusie> ohhhh jesusu finaly
<pure> I take it I've set something up wrong?
<schnitzl-mobile> Sudo dhclient wlan0 for wifi?
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  you mean php.ini file ?
<svip> How do I resize the main partition while sitting on it?  I can't use the root recovery shell?
<BluesKaj> sch
<svip> (Because apparently, it won't umount.)
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile: yes
<goldstar> NeoKarna: I mean the php modules/extensions folder. I want to add a new extension to php
<vusie> @svip best to use live disk
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<svip> vusie: :S I wished I could avoid that, it's just a server on a virtual machine after all.
<schnitzl-mobile> Blueskaj i did that. Its the 2nd nrtwork in taht file
<svip> vusie: Can a server installation disc also behave as a live disc (albiet only with a shell)?
<vusie> @svip..ohhh m not sure about that
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<vusie> @svip but i guess so
<faugusztin> NeoKarna: php -i | grep extension_dir
<ridhan> somebody help me
<ridhan> why i can't enable my wifi
<Rory> !details | ridhan
<ubottu> ridhan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NeoKarna> faugusztin,  but that contains no modules
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  then to, Find WiFi Networks : sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Rory> !wifi | ridhan
<ubottu> ridhan: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ridhan> i have problem with my wifi. i'm runing ubuntu version 12.04.  my probem i can't enable my wifi
<faugusztin> goldstar, NeoKarna: not sure if i follow - that is the directory where modules installed via pecl/phpize go :)
<Rory> ridhan: How do you know?
<schnitzl-mobile> Yea- foind my network' is the interface config case sensitive?
<goldstar> faugusztin: correct
<faugusztin> goldstar: and that is why "php -i | grep extension_dir" is pointless to figure that out - you should use pecl or phpize
<goldstar> faugusztin: what would the command be ?
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  just use , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<Rory> ridhan: What I'm getting at is, what's going on? What happens when you try to connect normally?
<schnitzl-mobile> Did that. I found my network
<faugusztin> goldstar: for what ? phpize ?
<faugusztin> goldstar: http://php.net/manual/en/install.pecl.phpize.php
<goldstar> faugusztin: well I need to ext path so with php you do php -i | grep whatever, what would i do with pecl to get that data
<BluesKaj> !who | schnitzl-mobile
<ubottu> schnitzl-mobile: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<faugusztin> goldstar: nothing, you don't do anything with it - that is the task for phpize to figure out all the settings
<goldstar> faugusztin: ok
<schnitzl-mobile> Sry. As you see i am here with an android device using some shitty irc client. I dont have auto complete Nick Name with tab
<faugusztin> goldstar: and before you ask where phpize is - it is in php5-dev package
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  see /usr/lib/apache2/modules , if that's what youa re searching
<goldstar> NeoKarna: its not there
<fishcooker> i've remastered ubuntu distro itu spesific need, how to mass install it through LAN
<NeoKarna> which one are you searchig for ?
<goldstar> its not for me btw, i dont use ubuntu, its for colleage :\
<fishcooker> itu = *into
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  mobile could nean a laptop, so I couldn'r see what kind of device you are using
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  which one are you searching for ?
<goldstar> NeoKarna: i dont understand
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  which module are you searching for ?
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  you installed modules for php right ?
<faugusztin> goldstar: the point is - your .so php modules will be in directory returned by php -i | grep extension_dir
<goldstar> NeoKarna: not searching for any one in particular, just need add a new extension that was compiled
<faugusztin> goldstar: but to get that module there, you need to compile it against the PHP version you are using
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  I think that is done through php.ini
<faugusztin> goldstar: and you do that via the phpize command i linked you earlier
<goldstar> alright guys
<goldstar> thanks
<paulus68> which ubuntu version is better for a 64bit machine de 64 or 32 bit version of desktop and would it be better to use the current version or the upcomming at the end of october
<faugusztin> goldstar: unless it is a precompiled module from apt repository, in that case you don't have to do anything, as the package will add the required ini stuff to /etc/php.d (if i remember correctly)
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  don't pm me pls , we can do suport in here , so others can also help if they wish
<schnitzl-mobile> Ok- no prob but im that case i cant tag auto complete your nick
<schnitzl-mobile> Back to topic. ;-)  i did grep essid
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  you could type it
<schnitzl-mobile> Ok. I can. Which makes me even slower on that android keyboard but since you really like that blueskaj
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  and using wifi without network manager gets complicated
<schnitzl-mobile> BluesKaj,  Which network manager for console do you suggest
<jmgk> hi NeoKarna
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile:  it's easier to see your replies , network manager for the desktop panel is best for wifi in my experience ,mush easier to set up
<BluesKaj> mush=much
<schnitzl-mobile> I have ubuntu server. So not even x 11 server ia installed ;-)  BluesKaj
<NeoKarna> jmgk, hi!
<jmgk> its me :)
<schnitzl-mobile> BluesKaj, I got it. Apperantly interfaces file does support only one interface. I commented the old one out. This works for now.
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  if I am right you have made a php extension like curl and don't know where to place it so that it works .
<goldstar> NeoKarna: not to worry I have fixed it
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  how did you do that ?
<goldstar> NeoKarna: php -i | grep extension_dir
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  so you placed your extension in that folder?
<BluesKaj> schnitzl-mobile: ok, becaquse I'm not familiar with wifi over /etc/network/interfaces
<schnitzl-mobile> BluesKaj thank you anyways :-)
<faugusztin> japan :D http://www.engadget.com/gallery/google-play-vending-machines-in-japan/1251736/#!slide=1251738
<faugusztin> (srry, wrong channel)
<goldstar> NeoKarna: well I didnt, I just needed to know where to modules folder was to check if the files I needed where in there.
<nick07> i installed ubuntu server 12.04 and ajenti, ip is 192.168.2.120, but i cannot connect to the server
<Peanut> Since running updates on two identical machines that run 'Raring', I now get 'rename3' as ethernet interface name instead of 'p2p2', which it used to be. Does anyone know how to fix this on raring? Does the system still look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persitent-net.rules, and if so, how do I populate that nowadays?
<nick07> ping in windows is ok
<StarFlower> Does Ubuntu support 3tb hard drives
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  you mean modules like php-curl?
<goldstar> skypeyeh
<goldstar> yeh*
<CatKiller> StarFlower: sure
<StarFlower> CatKiller, thanks
<NeoKarna> goldstar,  curl is placed in /usr/bin
<bill_s> hi, I did an update of my 12.04 LTS desktop and found I could only boot to terminal due to NVIDIA conflicts. I found an item about it at askubuntu.com, followed the solution, and now I can't boot to terminal either, only to a graphical login screen that fails and redisplays itself. I can't access recovery mode or a GRUB menu. looking stuck
<roflin> Heya guys I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to the 13.10 final beta. But in the upgrade procedure it notifies me that it cannot calculate the upgrade path. But it doesn't tell me which packages are causing this problem. So I'm afraid I won't be able to make the switch even when it is released. Can i somehow get some more info about the cause of this error?
<ActionParsnip> bill_s: do you have a switchable GPU (aka Optimus)
<bill_s> ActionParsnip: sorry I don't understand the question
<FiremanEd> roflin: Your question would be better answered on the #ubuntu+1 channel since it is still in development and not a supported release covered in the main #ubuntu channel.
<roflin> owk then I'll ask my question in there thanks.
<FiremanEd> roflin: good deal
<K1rk> Hey everyone.
<mjayk> Haya
<K1rk> I'm troubleshooting this Dell WiFi \ Broadcom issue still.  Anybody have time to look at my thread and give me some input on whether my drivers are in good shape?
<K1rk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177780
<aylerni> hi, i have ubuntu 13.04 (on a server) on home, the problem is, VNC cannot start any folders or any program. i went home today. now mouse on VNC is frozen (on 100mbit LAN). is this a virus, or what is problem?
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: little question if I my I have a 64bit desktop what is better to install the 32/64 bit desktop version with the 13.04 or wait till the 13.10?
<paulus68> server is slow :(
<jokoon> I have a macbook with lubuntu installed
<jokoon> 13,04
<jokoon> how can I know the temperature ?
<jokoon> cpu etc ?
<k1l> jokoon: see lm_sensors
<k1l> !sensors  > jokoon
<ubottu> jokoon, please see my private message
<paulus68> little question I have a 64bit desktop what is better to install the 32/64 bit desktop version with the 13.04 or wait till the 13.10?
<K1rk> paulus68: "better"?
<jpds> paulus68: Doesn't matter.
<TJ-> paulus68: If the PC has more than 4GB of RAM, the 64-bit version will give processes better access to all RAM, at the expense of slightly larger storage and in-memory requirements
<ViperaBerus> If it is slow, figure out why it is slow instead of reinstalling?
<mjayk> paulus68: 13.10 is out ?
<paulus68> mjayk: no this will come out at the end of next month
<mjayk> paulus68: you can already download / install it
<paulus68> TJ-: thanks
<scottyinzeo> hi all - I have been unable to get the nvidia proprietary drivers working correctly on Ubuntu 13.04 on my Macbook Pro 6,2 - everything appears to install correctly, but as soon as I login after a restart, the screen all of a sudden goes black - i haven't been able to find any errors in the logs either...any ideas?
<TJ-> paulus68: Also, 64-bit CPUs have many more on-chip registers which means processes will often execute faster because they don't have to keep shuffling variable values between slow RAM and fast CPU registers
<Rory> What's the syntax in /etc/sudoers to allow user "foo" to run the script "/path/to/script" without a password?
<jokoon> k1l, thanks !
<paulus68> TJ-: got you and then for the final question better to wait for the 13.10 or take the 13.04
<K1rk> Rory: http://askubuntu.com/questions/159007/how-do-i-run-specific-sudo-commands-without-a-password
<TJ-> paulus68: If you're doing a fresh install now I'd recommend starting with the 13.10 beta 2 release... we're in the final freeze now, only bug-fixes to add (in theory!), so once installed the regular update routine will ensure it is up-to-date. If you install 13.04 now, you'll then have to do a potentially disruptive "do-release-upgrade" later. For my money, one release version install per month is enough!
<TJ-> paulus68: I've been running 13.10 server for a couple of months and the core is stable... I'm also installing new PCs with the desktop beta2 without any glaring problems up to now
<paulus68> TJ-: ok thanks for your help
<gtc_> hi world
<tim`> is there a resolution to the gnome-3 alt-tab getting stuck on the screen issue?
<tim`> can't find a good one searching tickets :/
<gtc_> hi
<bill_s> trying my question again, after waiting a while: hi, I did an update of my 12.04 LTS desktop and found I could only boot to terminal due to NVIDIA conflicts. I found an item about it at askubuntu.com, followed the solution, and now I can't boot to terminal either, only to a graphical login screen that fails and redisplays itself. I can't access recovery mode or a GRUB menu. looking stuck
<20WAC8ZJ7> not yet, working on it
<bill_s> I would be happy with just being able to retrieve my latest files and reinstall. I don't have a lot of important stuff on the main drive
<ajp> Having trouble with a Rosewill/Marvell PCI ethernet card being detected. I can see it when I run lspci but it doesn't show up in my ifconfig, nor do the connectivity lights light up. Anyone have suggestions?
<K1rk> ajp:  Pastebin the output of lspci please?
<TJ-> bill_s: Does that mean that you can't get to the GRUB boot menu by holding down the Shift key as the machine starts?
<bill_s> correct
<[twisti]> does this display an image with lots of numbers for you ? id appreciate if a few people could check that
<[twisti]> http://www.boringville.com/tdtest02/
<[twisti]> a friend told me thats just a black screen on ubuntu
<[twisti]> but im hoping its his pc, not ubuntu
<ajp> K1rk: here's the important part: http://pastebin.com/WxaazgmP
<corndog69totheri> Hey, is this thing working?
<ViperaBerus> Corndog: Not at all
<devilmaycry> one problem
<TJ-> bill_s: If the machine goes on to boot, but GRUB ignores Shift, I'd have to suspect a bad keyboard issue for starters (USB issue possibly?)
<devilmaycry> I use my pc to create the wifi
<bill_s> TJ-: no idea
<devilmaycry> but my phone can't use it
<bill_s> never had keyboard issues before
<[twisti]> could anyone please click my link and let me know if it works on ubuntu ?
<bill_s> I can boot from a DVD and the keyboard works fine
<devilmaycry> why?
<[twisti]> so i can know if my friends problem is with his pc or with ubuntu in general
<TJ-> bill_s: Well, GRUB won't just start ignoring the Shift key. The only issue sometimes can be - depending on Motherboard/BIOS - that it needs tapping rapidly rather than being held down in order for GRUB to see the key-press
<bill_s> TJ-: OK I'll try that
<TJ-> bill_s: If you can get that working, you can then get to recovery mode, and make some progress on fixing the original issue !
<Chat4431> hello
<bill_s> TJ-: nope, no effect, I still get my graphical UI login screen, which accepts my password, flickers a few times, and then I'm back at my login screen
<TJ-> bill_s: USB keyboard, or PS/2 style?
<TJ-> bill_s: Try switching to a VT and logging in there Ctrl+Alt+F1 then log-in
<bill_s> TJ-: USB, through a multi-switcher
<vusie> irc/LAS
<bill_s> TJ-: what's a VT
<vusie> cd /LAS
<vusie> l
<TJ-> bill_s: I've had that issue when the BIOS 'forgot' it was supposed to have USB "legacy mode" enabled... its a setting that has the BIOS provide USB services to early boot before an OS starts. Might be worth checking in the PC's BIOS/firmware settings to see if there's such an option and that it is enabled.
<TJ-> bill_s: VT = Virtual Terminal. Linux starts 7 VTs in multi-user mode, tty's tty1 through tty7. tty7 runs the GUI, the others are text-mode and you can switch amongst them. When in the GUI you have to press Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6, but once in a text VT you only need to press Alt+F1 through F7 to switch
<bill_s> TJ-: there is a BIOS options screen I can get to during the boot process but I couldn't figure out what would be relevant
<bill_s> TJ-: OK but I am lost, sorry
<bill_s> TJ-: OK, I did ctrl-alt-f1 and got a terminal login
<bill_s> TJ-: so I can log in at the command line level
<TJ-> bill_s: It's a long shot but in my experience, 90% of the causes of GRUB not answering to the Shift key, is a USB keyboard and most often, its the BIOS setting that is the culprit. It is possible the USB switcher is causing a problem. Try connecting the USB keyboard directly to the PC if you can.
<TJ-> bill_s: Yes, you can, just like a recovery mode terminal (its the same thing).
<bill_s> TJ-: since I can get to a command line using ctrl-alt-f1, do I still need to pursue the GRUB option?
<stani> q:
<TJ-> bill_s: Pursing GRUB... not immediately but I'd put it on your todo list since if there are other more serious errors you can't do recovery. And as you already have issues, I'd want that proven to be available to avoid locking you out.
<bill_s> OK
<bill_s> TJ-: thanks, have to go now
<dtigue> anyone know why fail2ban would work on one ubuntu 12.04 server and not the other, both servers have the same fail2ban config files
<CatKiller> dtigue: The problem description is a bit vague :p
<mjayk> dtigue: it would figure to reason that the servers are different
<Biomechd> dammit, rhythmbox outright refuses to play a bunch of my songs via streaming through samba. it's as i they're all corrupt.
<dtigue> CatKiller, well, the problem is a bit vague too, it's not banning through wordpress one one server and it does ban through wordpress on the other,  i figure something is different, but it's not the config files for fail2ban that are different
<CatKiller> dtigue: Maybe the log files "look" different because of differing wordpress versions
<dtigue> i have checked all of fail2bans files, and i've checked all the wordpress config files
<CatKiller> maybe fail2ban isn't running
<dtigue> it's running, it bans ssh attempts, just not wordpress attempts
<wabbit_> ?
<CatKiller> <CatKiller> dtigue: Maybe the log files "look" different because of differing wordpress version
<trewq_> Hi Folks - Just installed 13.04 and upgraded the kernel to 3.11. Now I need to install turbostat, and it says I need to install  linux-tools-3.11.0-031100 - How can I know which repository this exists in?
<JonoL> * Hi,  how to delete BASH history  and delete the remove  history command? :)
<OerHeks> !find linux-tools-3.11
<ubottu> Package/file linux-tools-3.11 does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  that version of linuxtools is not in the raring repos
<Calinou> JonoL: delete .bash_history
<Calinou> which is in your ~
<JonoL> Calinou:   That didnt answer  Q
<JonoL> Calinou:  and delete the remove  history command? :)
<dubhdara> how do i set screen size in my xorg.conf file
<JonoL> Delete history AND delete the delete history command !
<vusie> c
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: yeah - looks like it does not exist in the Saucy repo either
<Calinou> so you don't want history to be saved at all?
<dubhdara> i know to do the modes thing but it ain't taking it
<Calinou> edit .bashrc then
<CatKiller> JonoL: I think *why* you need to do that is the question
<Calinou> change HISTSIZE=1000 with HISTSIZE=0
<JonoL> CatKiller:  Because I want to
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  find a PPA, but that's not supported here
<Calinou> CatKiller: being paranoid :)
<CatKiller> You want to clear the current history and make sure people can't clear it anymore or something?
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: how can I confirm? I searched under http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and I do not see anything related to this pacakage
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  confirm what exactly?
<dtigue_> JonoL: rm ~/.bash_history && !!
<CatKiller> JonoL: That's not an answer to the question. Why I ask is that depending on why you want to do it you may be making a mistake. The idea here is to help you achieve your goal, not simply blindly answering questions
<wabbit_> JonoL is waching t_Co 256 bit P**n
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: Confirm that any version of linux-tools exists in some PPA offered by Ubuntu
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: what is the normal process for searching for a PPA? (besides google)
<JonoL> How can I make it so on logout of any user the history is deleteD? Is there a global part for this ?
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  you'll have to search the internet, you're on your own when it comes to PPA's
<[twisti]> could anyone please click my link and let me know if it works on ubuntu ? http://www.boringville.com/tdtest02/
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: Is http://packages.ubuntu.com/ broken? Can't seem to find anything related to linux-tools (which I know exists in some form in raring)
<OerHeks> trewq_, how did you install that kernel ? and look here, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-tools no linux tools version you want.
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  the link works, but ubottu already showed that what you want is not yet in the repos
<JonoL> How do I set histsize for all users?
<lanteau> I'm running ubuntu server on a laptop with a 3TB USB hard drive attached for storage. lately my load averages have been through the roof, so much so the server is unusable. In dmesg I see a lot of "timing out command, waited 360s". I'm not sure how to figure out what's wrong here?
<trewq_> OerHeks: I installed from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11-saucy/
<lanteau> In top all the load is coming from "wa" which is I/O if I know what I'm talking about
<[twisti]> oh come on, is it really too much to ask that someone clicks my link and says 'that works for me' or 'thats broken for me too' ?
<[twisti]> im trying to support ubuntu here
<trewq_> OerHeks: Thanks - I see that it does exist in the PPA http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/linux-tools
<CatKiller> [twisti]: "Ubuntu" is not a web browser. Test it with firefox. It should work in the same way
<OerHeks> trewq_, oh, if you have saucy issues, join #ubuntu+1 until release
<[twisti]> sorry, right, my bad, ubuntu + chrome
<[twisti]> it works fine on my windows
<lanteau> Chrome is Chrome is Chrome
<CatKiller> ^
<[twisti]> well, it works on chrome on my windows
<[twisti]> and it doesnt work on chrome on my friends ubuntu
<CatKiller> So then it works on Chrome ;)
<trewq_> OerHeks: Yeah, I am still in raring, installing a newer kernal
<[twisti]> thats why im asking here to see if thats a general ubuntu issue likes he claims
<CatKiller> I personally don't click on random links
<CatKiller> sorry
<CatKiller> it's not safe
<dtigue> JonoL: change the option in /etc/bash.bashrc
<k1l> [twisti]: for offtopic like "is it down" or "does it run on $machine" please consider ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  sounds like a Frankenstein system, we cannot support that
<frankenstein> pfft
<[twisti]> it seems to me that its on topic, considering that the claim is that it doesnt run on ubuntu
<lanteau> any ideas anyone for figuring out why usb-storage is bringing my system to a crawl?
<cyberlala> hey there am a newb
<CatKiller> Ubuntu != browser
<ViperaBerus> [twisti]: How can it be a general Ubuntu issue when Ubuntu isn't a browser? Unless you use some Windows only fonts without a fallback or something insane like that ;)
<MonkeyDust> frankenstein  nothing personal ;-)
<frankenstein> MonkeyDust, :)
<cyberlala> can someone help me out am lost
<[twisti]> right, again, sorry, the claim is it doesnt run on chrome on ubuntu
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: ok thanks.. appreciate your help and 4 messages about how you can't support this. Is it OK if I wait around for other helpful people to offer any pointers?
<dtigue> cyberlala: just ask your question
<[twisti]> it uses 3d rendering, so it seems to me like that might perfectly well be os related
<k1l> [twisti]: stop it now
<dtigue> cyberlala: if someone knows the answer they will help you
<cyberlala> kk
<MonkeyDust> trewq_  it's not me, it's the channel
<trewq_> MonkeyDust: ??
<StarFlower> cyberlala, what is your question?
<CatKiller> trewq_: RedHat only supports their products (and that costs > 300$ a year) *only* if *no* other programs but the default are installed. They do this because it's near impossible to support non standard products
<CatKiller> trewq_: Your issue could be caused by many, many different possibilities
<cyberlala> dtigue am trying to set up a wireless file sharing network in which i can transfer file from one laptop to the other
<CatKiller> trewq_: While you can definitely ask, don't expect that you will definitely get an answer
<alecjw> Hi there, I'm trying to run an ubuntu livecd on a friend's laptop. It will boot up, then after a couple of minutes just suddenly restarts. Anyone have an idea what might be going on?
<CatKiller> trewq_: Seems reasonable to me
<StarFlower> cyberlala, how far have you gotten?
<dtigue> cyberlala: you have many options, samba will be the best if you have any windows machines needing to access the files
<CatKiller> alecjw: You could look up the log in /var/log/messages see if anyting pops up
<lillo> !list
<ubottu> lillo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<cyberlala> i what to share these files on kubuntu platform
<trewq_> CatKiller: yeah I get it.. Really, I am trying to find out the deal with PPAs (without my head being chewed out) in this place
<cyberlala> one machine can access the other but not vice versal
<alecjw> CatKiller: How? once the system dies, the FS is lost from RAM...
<StarFlower> which machine can access which?
<CatKiller> alecjw: Ah yes sorry, make sense. You could try a Ubuntu live image on a USB stick with persistence
<Guest90289> Hi, i just changed my nvidia driver on ubuntu 12.04, now when i try to start i get a blank screen, i could boot atall, im on live cd at moment..... is there away to fix this?
<wilee-nilee> trewq_, Don't take it personally you did not understand the limitations here and kept pursuing a dead horse, its not the channels fault or the users.
<CatKiller> trewq_: I guess they are unsupported software repos.
<alecjw> CatKiller: hmm, i suppose. I might give that a try then, thanks.
<Yahuntu> which gps navigation system would an ubuntu-fan use in his car?
<Yahuntu> which works best with ubuntu?
<cyberlala> is there any newbe channel for me to join
<Guest90289> can anyone help me with blank screen at startup.....happened when i changed nvidia driver, now i cant boot.... im on live cd now
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Guest90289
<StarFlower> cyberlala, I was trying to help, which machine can connect to which?
<ubottu> Guest90289: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<yingo> in ubuntu you have sound recorder which records what comes from the mic, I need something that will record what comes from mic together with the youtube video that is being played, so in short something that will record every sound outputed
<StarFlower> cyberlala, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685718
<Guest90289> cant i fix it with live cd?
<mjayk> Guest90289: when you say you cant boot how far do you get ?
<wilee-nilee> Guest90289, Not without a chroot, that is a much harder way.
<Guest90289> can i uninstall ALL nvidia drivers from my live cd to my installed ubuntu
<Yahuntu> which gps navigation system would an ubuntu-fan use in his car? (which works best with ubuntu?)
<StarFlower> when you install ubuntu from live-cd it shouldnt keep the drivers
<Guest90289> it starts to boot then i get a blank screen with flicker cursor at top right
<Guest90289> it happened when i chaged nvidia driver
<wilee-nilee> Guest90289, boot in with nomodeset and fix it.
<StarFlower> are you talking about proprietary drivers
<Guest90289> now i cant boot hence im on live cd now
<mjayk> if you press crtl+alt+1 can you get into a cmd session
<mjayk> Guest90289:
<Guest90289> sorry im a noob can anyone give me percise instructions?
<g3ky> Hi, for someone familiar with routers. I have a dlink, and I am able to ssh into it and run iptables, but I can't seem to make it persistant across reboots. Any idea how?
<mjayk> Guest90289: do you get past grub ? if so remove the live cd boot and press ctrl+alt+1
<Guest90289> i get to sellect ubuntu then straight away blank screen
<CatKiller> g3ky: Not sure it's an Ubuntu question, but basically iptables doens't save its config byu defaylt
<CatKiller> *default
<mjayk> Guest90289: get to the black screen then try pressing them buttons
<CatKiller> you save the config and on boot you restore it from file
<StarFlower> Navigate to the directory you downloaded the .run from, then do:
<StarFlower> sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.60.run --uninstall
<StarFlower> If you have a different version, obviously, change the name. Now do:
<StarFlower> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<StarFlower> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> StarFlower: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<StarFlower> That last rm might fail; if it does, don't worry about it. It's just to ensure that if Nvidia installed a custom xorg.conf, you got it out of there.
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, if you really know the problem and the answer help them, but I doubt you do, don't make it harder acting like you do.
<g3ky> CatKiller, Yes, but any idea how I can automate that on a router?
<Guest90289> i installed from drivers
<Guest90289> additional drivers
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: im not dont be an arse
<StarFlower> From nvidia website?
<CatKiller> g3k: By calling "iptables-save" or whatever it's called and editing the startup scripts. Have you tried #dlink if that exists?
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | mjayk
<ubottu> mjayk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: if you think you know it better feel free to use your words being helpful not arse like
<Calinou> StarFlower: don't use the .run; use the repos
<g3ky> CatKiller, Wish it did have iptables-save. There is no #dlink.
<CatKiller> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<CatKiller> iptables-save iptables-restore maybe?
<trewq_> I was able to install turbostat. Downloaded the kernel source and run make (after installing msr module)
<CatKiller> or iptables save
<g3ky> CatKiller, tx =)
<CatKiller> g3ky: What distro is this router on?
<Yahuntu> i have ubuntu on my computers. i need to get gps navigation working in my car... which system would best work with ubuntu? (to then transfer data and all of that...)
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, You were giving answers without knowing the problem, that was my only concern.
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: well next time try to structure you words such that they help the situation and not the opposite
<StarFlower> Calinou, if he installed from downloaded drivers shouldnt he use the script that came with them
<g3ky> CatKiller, It's a firmware. Just a basic linux install I guess. But not open source.
<CatKiller> g3ky: Came with the router? In any case you're probably in murky waters if you go and modify iptables and startup scripts on an embeddedplatform
<Calinou> StarFlower: don't use drivers from nvidia.com, they are terrible
<CatKiller> some weird stuff could happen
<CatKiller> you could brick it :p
<Calinou> use the repos, if you absolutely need an updated driver use xorg-edgers PPA
<Guest90289> ok i have no clue what todo i cant log into my ubuntu after changing additional drivers
<Guest90289> im on live cd now
<Guest90289> but dont know how to fix
<StarFlower> Guest92076, did you download drivers from nvidia website
<g3ky> CatKiller, True, even if I can ssh, files under etc are not editable.
<mjayk> Guest90289: Doing it on livecd isnt the way
<tonyt> Guest90289 you said you got a blank screen on bootup ?
<CatKiller> g3ky: You need to be root
<Guest90289> yes i get blank screen
<Guest90289> so i cant do anything
<tonyt> press ctrl + alt + f2
<tonyt> that should get you to a log in
<Guest90289> ok ill restat
<Guest90289> but i dont think it will work
<Guest90289> be back soon i guess
<g3ky> CatKiller, I'm root. But it seem to be writable by a predefined user --> "594".
<CatKiller> Doesn't matter root ignores filepermission in general
<CatKiller> or you can reset the permissions on any files
<CatKiller> g3ky: Sounds like you shouldn't do it @:p
<g3ky> =P
<paulus68> root without knowing what to do can be very dangerous
<fellayaboy> i see a description for multiuser mode that says ...does not configure network interfaces and does not export networks services...does that mean i wont be able to change the mac address on my network card if i run a script in that level?
<module000> fellayaboy: no, it just means it won't start networking or network services(like NFS, SMB)
<g3ky> CatKiller, The problem is .. "sh: cannot create textfile: Read-only file system".
<fellayaboy> so then that would be the best time to change the mac address....before it uses network interfaces
<fellayaboy> thanks module000
<ezra-s> g3ky, mount it rw
<module000> fellayaboy: no prob
<CatKiller> g3ky: Ok so it's not a permission issue but the root filesystem is read only, probably has static files, and the config is rolled by another higher level program
<CatKiller> g3ky: Don't mess with it you're not going to achieve much, apart from breaking the router OS.
 * g3ky is scared now. 
<g3ky> CatKiller, I guess, I will have to live with manually running iptables everytime. =/
<bill_s> I just finished reinstalling my video drivers after an update screw-up, and now when I boot my (12.04 LTS) desktop I get to the UI login screen, with my usual full resolution and desktop background, but when I enter my password the screen goes dark and then reloads the login screen. I can run a Guest session OK, and I can log in at a VT using my password, but ... ?
<bill_s> The only related thing I could find on askubuntu was related to file system encryption but I don't think I changed anything related to encryption
<elyezer> If I add, remove or update interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces using a script how can I reload all configuration? Simply using service networking restart is not working
<CatKiller> elyezer: On Ubuntu desktop "network manager" handles connections, so whatever you set in /etc gets overriden
<CatKiller> elyezer: Is that desktop or server?
<module000> bill_s: check your logs, both your local .xession and the syslog
<elyezer> CatKiller: ubuntu server, now I'm running a virtual machine, after I will run this script on beaglebone black (arm based board)
<bill_s> module000: how do I do that? where are they?
<CatKiller> Ok strange then. Did you try "/etc/init.d/networking restart" otherwise?
<module000> bill_s: .xsession is in your home folder (/home/yourusername), and your syslog is /var/log/syslog
<elyezer> no
<CatKiller> otherwise "ifup -a" should bring all the interfaces up
<bill_s> module000: OK, thanks, I'll have a look right now
<module000> bill_s: i'm walking away from the desk, so if you hve questions just ask the channel about what you find in there
<bill_s> module000: will do
<elyezer> CatKiller: do I need to down all, then edit the /etc/network/interfaces and finally up them?
<Forza> ciao
<CatKiller> elyezer: Nope, just up them
<CatKiller> elyezer: And then run the "networking restart" script
<lauratika> every time te monitor goes off a black line comes at the bottom and have to change settings of monitor to work again, any idea what can be the issue?
<elyezer> CatKiller: just to give you some context, I have a server that sends the configuration to the client, then client need to updates its configuration
<CatKiller> elyezer: yep, the hypervisor needs to send the config to the VM or something like that?
<bill_s> I have no .xsession file in my /home/username directory
<bill_s> and trying to cd to /var/log/syslog gives me "not a directory"
<smolly> Im on a live cd with ubuntu 12.04 and im looking for the disc utility manager but cant find it?
<TJ-> bill_s: "/var/log/syslog" is a file ... do "ls -latr /var/log/" to list all the logs files and directories, most recently changed last.
<elyezer> CatKiller: the vm is only for testing purpose. There is a web application running at a public IP with clients configurations. Clients are booted (physical machine) using dhcp configuration and asks server to send its configuration. After receiving the configuration, client need to update its network config and apply those changes. PS. may be virtual interfaces to configure too
<bill_s> TJ-: OK, /var/log/syslog does exist, and it's huge, and I'm not sure what I should be looking for in it
<jaequery> anyone here familiar w/ setting a 90 day password expiration via PAM? i've updated the login.defs and it works for new users, but all the past users don't seem to take effect. any ideas?
<CatKiller> elyezer: Well so is the problem that the interfaces are not up (not showing up in "ifconfig"), or that they are up but with the wrong IP address?
<TJ-> bill_s: "syslog" records all the major system-level activities. To view it from a command-line the best way is to view it with a 'pager' such as "less" .. that way you can move around in the file and search for strings, easily. Eg. "less /var/log/syslog" then press "End" to go to the last entry in the file, then move up to viw recent actions. Pay attention to timestamps and try to match those with the exact time the errors you are researching occurred.
<elyezer> CatKiller: eth0 is up with dhcp and needs to get a static ip but continues with dhcp address, this is the common scenario
<piggah> hello
<CatKiller> so /etc/network/interfaces are now ok but running /etc/init.d/networking restart doesn't update eth0?
<elyezer> CatKiller: that is the point
<TJ-> jaequery: Read "man shadow" regarding the "/etc/shadow" password file's fields. You'll notice that existing users have different values. You may want to alter those using "usermod -e" or similar
<bill_s> TJ-: OK, I've tried, but I don't see anything that means anything to me
<CatKiller> elyezer: Is that what is happening so?
<TJ-> bill_s: Remind me of the core issue? Was it an nvidia graphics driver issue?
<CatKiller> You ran this script
<CatKiller> and eth0 didn't get updated?
<piggah> ive broken my xserver on a 12.04 upgrade by activating a newer nvidia driver, (one was already installed). when i run startx I get "no screens found". Is there a way to revert to the previous nvidia driver i was using from the CLI?
<jjjuui98> http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073
<jaequery> TJ: i've used chage, is that not what i want?
<bill_s> TJ-: core issue was nvidia drivers being incompatible after a 12.04 update. I found an item on askubuntu that showed me how to clear and reinstall the drivers. After following the instructions, I can boot to a login screen that has full resolution, but logging in just sends me back to the login screen (with no message about failure). I can log in at a VT using the same name and password
<elyezer> CatKiller: yesm this is what happens
<TJ-> jaequery: of course, that is the better way. You used "chage -E" ?
<elyezer> CatKiller: here is an example https://dpaste.de/FCte. The ip is not changing and the virtual interface is getting up
<jaequery> i used: chage -M 90 -m 0 -W 7 username
<elyezer> is not getting up*
<TJ-> bill_s: OK, best thing to do first is to identify which driver is in use. When the GUI X-server starts it write the driver info to "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ... reading that should reveal which driver is in use and if any errors have occurred. Errors are marked with "(EE)", warnings with "(WW)" and general info with "(II)"
<elyezer> if I reboot all work well, but I don't like to reboot because the configuration could change
<CatKiller> elyezer: Did you try "ifdown -a" and "ifup -a"?
<TJ-> jaequery: Is the 3rd column of "/etc/shadow" empty for those users? That is the "date of last password change". An empty field means aging is disabled.
<bill_s> TJ-: no errors, only a few warnings at the start like not being able to find a cyrillic font folder. version seems to be 304.88 of the nvidia driver
<jaequery> ya looks like this username:$1$D1fogXky$4x5/xqSPwSN21ifjcQFFe.:15972:0:99999:7:::
<bill_s> TJ-: but note that I can log in as Guest and everything looks fine, so the graphics seem to be OK at least superficially
<TJ-> bill_s: OK ... I'm just covering the bases to ensure we don't get caught out.
<bill_s> TJ-: right
<neyder> hi there, i'm trying to launch kiwix from a desktop launcher as a daemon but it doesn't load, only if I get a terminal opened with verbose mode
<neyder> some suggestions?
<TJ-> bill_s: You checked for a stale "~/.Xauthority" ?
<bill_s> TJ-: no, never heard of it
<TJ-> bill_s: I got hit by the same issue earlier (after installing 13.10 with encrypted home) and it turned out (from reading "/var/log/lightdm/*" logs) that it was caused by some kind of password mismatch causing a failure to unwrap the encrpyted home's passphrase. I deleted the user account and recreated it, which fixed it. I'm not suggesting you do that!! but wonder if you might be seeing the same cause?
<bill_s> TJ-: no idea
<epsilonorion> Having issues with my wifi.  I can ping the internet, however, I can not ping any of my local machines.  Any ideas where to start looking to solve the problem?
<TJ-> bill_s: What do you see for this: "ls -l /home/$USER/.Xauthority" - replace "$USER" with the user's name ... you should see permissions "-rw-------"
<ezra-s> epsilonorion, DSL router with AP isolation on?
<j0llyr0tten> just a niggly question: when i resume from suspend i get this black screen of white informational/debugging text or buffer that flashes me before i get X and the password box. any ideas what it is?
<epsilonorion> no, just a netgear router with no modification
<jdoles> So... I start my computer and Ubuntu shows a cursor, and that's it.
<bill_s> TJ-: yes, that's what I get
<CatKiller> epsilonorion: Not really a Ubuntu question though :p
<ezra-s> epsilonorion, let me rephrase it, have you checked the wifi configuration for ap isolation?
<jdoles> Instead of a cursor I was expecting to see something like lightdm.
<jdoles> I am running 12.04 LTS exactly to *not* have these kind of basic issues.
<epsilonorion> CatKiller: sorry, I figured it would be since all computers in my house can ping each other besides this one ubuntu machine
<TJ-> bill_s: You're at a terminal right now, yes? If so, and you don't have a GUI session for that user logged-in, do "rm .Xauthority" to remove that file, then try logging-in again from the GUI
<quantumpants> hi guys, Im having problems getting VLC to play dvd's? any ideas?
<CatKiller> epsilonorion: You did not mention this important info before :p
<CatKiller> epsilonorion: And they all join the same network name (not a "guest" one or anything?)
<TJ-> bill_s: If that works it might not be a permanent fix since I'm reading there's some underlying cause that causes it to come back, but at least it'd give you a way to work around it until its solved.
<epsilonorion> ezra-s: it is disabled by default and I haven't changed it
<epsilonorion> all the same
<CatKiller> epsilonorion: And the Ubuntu machine can't ping the other nodes in the network that can ping each other fine?
<ezra-s> epsilonorion, yeah, latest statement about all other machines being able to ping each other add some revealing info...
<epsilonorion> CatKiller: yes.  It can't, but the others can
<CatKiller> can you do "route -n" and paste it somewhere
<CatKiller> as well as "iptables -L"?
<epsilonorion> they attempt to ping the machine, however, they just sit there
<TJ-> epsilonorion: pastebin the output of "ip route ls && cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<CatKiller> No but what happens when you ping *from* Ubuntu on the other machines (that can ping each other fine)?
<mhd> How do i change mouse sensitivity in the x direction, separate of the y direction?
<bill_s> TJ-: that got me to my desktop!  Thank you so much
<TJ-> epsilonorion: Are you trying to ping the other PCs by their name, or by their IP. Try with their IPs. If that works, then your issue is DNS name resolution.
<epsilonorion> simply ip
<epsilonorion> I am ignoring my custom host file at the moment
<TJ-> bill_s: Great. Remember that fix... because I haven't identified a complete resolution in any bug report so far.
<bill_s> TJ-: right
<TJ-> epsilonorion: Can the other PCs ping the Ubuntu PC?
<bill_s> TJ-: I'm thinking of replacing this particular box anyway, maybe a good time to move ahead on that
<epsilonorion> and now it is randomly back again
<epsilonorion> yes
<epsilonorion> TJ-: actually, originally no
<orogor> kernel 3.11 is only for ubuntu saucy  right ?
<TJ-> bill_s: OK, but the issue is more general than the specific PC so you may still hit it :(
<epsilonorion> but now it can all of hte sudden
<bill_s> TJ-: right
<epsilonorion> *the
<jdoles> lightdm is running, but it looks like kdm?
<TJ-> epsilonorion: What WiFi network is it? 802.11n?
<epsilonorion> TJ-: yes, 802.11n
<jdoles> epsilonorion: most likely you have just misconfigured your network.
<TJ-> epsilonorion: What wifi hardware in the PC? Intel by any chance?
<jdoles> Hardware is almost never broken.
<epsilonorion> TJ-: Intel
<jdoles> Probality(human failure) >> Probablity(electronics without moving parts failing)
<epsilonorion> jdoles: possibly, but same settings I have in both my desktop ubuntu system and laptop vm ubuntu setup
<TJ-> epsilonorion: There's a well-known problem with Intel iwlwifi device driver where 802.11n stalls. pastebin us the output of "iwconfig wlan0" and look at the  last line about retries and invalids
<Fanatic89> kdm is disabled by bios always apears on start up, what can i do?
<DoctorWedgeworth> how do I boot into a shell instead of GUI? Normally I'd boot into runlevel 3, but Ubuntu looks to have renumbered 5 to 2 and made 3 4 5 the same?
<Fanatic89> *kvm
<jdoles> epsilonorion: if two machines share the same ip there is a big problem.
<jdoles> epsilonorion: I don't know whether that's the case here.
<epsilonorion> all settings but the same ip.
<epsilonorion> network ssid, etc.
<epsilonorion> router shows it connected and alive with its own ip
<TJ-> epsilonorion: show us the pastebins I requested
<TJ-> epsilonorion: The workaround on the iwlwifi drivers is to disable 'n' mode in the driver so it doesn't do MIMO... limits throughput to 54Mbps but at least it works.
<epsilonorion> TJ-: first, the iwconfig, shows 0 retries and invalids
<epsilonorion> setting up route now
<Fanatic89> when i start my ubuntu there is always a message "kvm is disabled by bios" what can i do?
<TJ-> epsilonorion: And "wlan0" is the correct interface? What Bit Rate is it showing for the connection?
<CatKiller> Fanatic89: Are you using KVM?
<TJ-> Fanatic89: Enter BIOS at power-on and enable Virtualisation
<jdoles> Fanatic89: you tell whoever wrote that code to write better error messages.
<jdoles> Fanatic89: the error message is completely wrong.
<i00nsu_> Fanatic89: be sere your processor have that feature
<i00nsu_> sure*
<CatKiller> probably no need to enable it really
<Fanatic89> what means kvm?
<i00nsu_> Fanatic89: using qemu ?
<jdoles> Fanatic89: they should have said "you have disabled the virtualization extentions in your BIOS. Restart your computer and configure the BIOS such that it is enabled."
<TJ-> Fanatic89: Kernel Virtual Machine ... CPU hardware acceleration support for virtual machines
<jdoles> No.
<jdoles> KVM is a Linux implementation (so, _software_) which is supported by hardware extensions.
<Fanatic89> okay i will try that! thank you!
<jdoles> There are multiple virtual machine implementations on Linux.
<epsilonorion> TJ-: The interface is "wlan5" - http://pastebin.com/jw6d5HdT
<jdoles> Xen is another.
<jdoles> Fanatic89: but all of this stuff can be found on wikipedia.
<TJ-> epsilonorion: haha! so the iwconfig you mentioned was for that interface, not the wlan0 I suggested?
<epsilonorion> no, it was for "wlan5"
<epsilonorion> bit rate is 72 Mb/s
<TJ-> epsilonorion: First thing I notice is there's no default route configured. If the other PCs are in the 192.168.1.0/24 subnet then that shouldn't be an issue, but it would prevent Internet access.
<DoctorWedgeworth> jdoles: that's in the kernle
<DoctorWedgeworth> *kernel
<DoctorWedgeworth> that code
<epsilonorion> They are all in the same subnet
<TJ-> epsilonorion: OK, well if the TX retires/Invalids go up the issue would be the one I described. As it doesn't seem to be, then you need to monitor the interface from another terminal to see what is happening whilst you try pinging, etc. "sudo tcpdump -vvvni wlan5"
<epsilonorion> TJ-: I can do that.  I will also try to disable N as you were suggestion.  Thanks for the help and sorry for the trouble
<TJ-> epsilonorion: We're here to solve the issues, don't apologise.
<rotham> hey.. i accidentally loaded my rsa keys into a public git repo (stupid i know).. anything I should do for security besides reseting all ssh keys on services/servers i use?
<rotham> and changing my own key
<alexander007> ich habe keine probleme :)
<DJones> !de | alexander007
<ubottu> alexander007: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TJ-> epsilonorion: The disabling of N is done as a parameter to the IWL driver. "11n_disable:disable"
<orogor> rotham, i am unsure you can revoke it , like for pgp
<scavmartin> I need some rpm build help on ubuntu. I am trying to build a rpm and it keeps on messing up the --buildroot directory and looks for it "/usr/local/TeamCity/rpm/BUILDROOT/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399.x86_64/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" when it is just in the ending "/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" directory. When I add a --buildroot /tmp to see how it draws the paths I get it going
<scavmartin> "/tmp/opt/srt/packages/silveragent_sa-1.59.0-rc0.29399" so I want a --buildroot / but it does not allow / to be buildroot. How do I get around this?
<rotham> :|
<grex25> Someone has an answer? http://askubuntu.com/questions/351970/laptop-lid-closed-with-external-monitor
<Dr_Willis> grex25:  you did search askubunbtu.com first befor posting a new question? seems most everything ive ever seen asked lately has been asked befor on the site.
<Dr_Willis> and i do seem to recall i had a laptop i could close the lid and the system would still run (with the lcd off) but that was 2+ years ago.
<grex25> Dr_Willis: As you can see, I already search Bug requests and so on.
<TJ-> grex25: Yes, it's a well known and annoying issue with Gnome and Unity. I gave up trying to create patches for it a year or more ago
<Dr_Willis> I cant see anything. Im on a console only system.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<grex25> Dr_Willis: Gnome, shame on you
 * Dr_Willis goes on haxoring his raspberry-pi.
<Rory> rotham: That sounds reasonable, make sure that key is not authorised to log in ANYWHERE
<Rory> rotham: And don't feel too bad about it being a stupid mistake; I typed my Freenode password in #ubuntu once
<DoctorWedgeworth> trying to connect a USB hard drive and I keep getting connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled  - how can I fix this?
<rotham> Rory: lol thanks
<Rory> DoctorWedgeworth: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<DoctorWedgeworth> Rory: raring with mint olivia, kernel 3.8.0-25-generic
<ArielX_> #linux-mint
<DoctorWedgeworth> isn't this likely to be a kernel issue rather than a front-end issue?
<TJ-> DoctorWedgeworth: See bug #1177289
<ubottu> bug 1177289 in Linux "hub 2-0:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177289
<Quintaessentia> Hello there.
<Rory> DoctorWedgeworth: Raring with Mint Olivia what does that mean?
<Rory> !mint | DoctorWedgeworth
<ubottu> DoctorWedgeworth: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DoctorWedgeworth> didn't Ubuntu package this kernel? I expected I'd find more help here than there. Are there any workarounds to that bug that you're aware of?
<scavmartin> anyone?
<Quintaessentia> Having lot of troubles tryng to auto mount --bind an external usb HDD on every startup. The goal is to have some FTP directories fusionated inside one users chroot jail. I've tryed almost every howto on inet, from fstab to custom scripts and rc.local entrys too... no luck at all, anyone have some light, please?
<TJ-> DoctorWedgeworth: Try http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=47205
<DoctorWedgeworth> yeah I saw that, thanks TJ-. I'm waiting for mdraid to rebuild before I try a reboot but I'll give it a go. It's a desktop so I shouldn't have any problems with batteries :)
<Quintaessentia> Seems like the usb HDD is not ready on startup, and so it fails mounting and binding.
<TJ-> DoctorWedgeworth: I've found that has been a quick and easy solution when my kit has been affected by that issue, some months ago now
<TJ-> Quintaessentia: Maybe it needs some kernel-module loading early, from initrd? usbusb-storage or similar?
<Quintaessentia> I used some script on /init.d with no luck. Not used usuusb-storage
<TJ-> Quintaessentia: usually you need to add the module name to "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" and update the initrd and reboot
<TJ-> Quintaessentia: *if* that is the reason. I'd suggest you read "/var/log/dmesg" to see when the USB drive is being recognised
<Quintaessentia> Thanks TJ, will look further on that.
<Kalel> Greetings. I would like to know wich version of Netwwork Manager or Modem Manager for 3G is ubuntu 13.04 using. I have a problem. Later Updated my system, my 3g device isnt recognized.
<Kalel> I want to download the package and install it offline.
<rkrishna> Hi, I am getting a error "unable to handle kernel paging request" trying to install a video capture card, any ideas>
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Can you help me today, Dr.?
<jhutchins> rkrishna: Are you low on RAM?  Is there a problem with your swap partition?
<jhutchins> rkrishna: Are you trying to install a package from the manufacturer that supports the card?
<jhutchins> Kalel: dpkg -l network-manager should show you what version it is.
<farbod> اه
<farbod> hi
<jhutchins> Kalel: I may have the exact package name wrong.
<farbod> my laptop get hot!!!!
<farbod> what can i do?
<farbod> im new in ubuntu
<farbod> i use before windows 8
<jhutchins> farbod: Do you have the power manager applet?
<farbod> what is it?
<jhutchins> farbod: Probably a battery-like icon near the clock.
<Moseco> I am running Ubuntu 13.04, i installed the latest update and i rebooted, when i entered my password and logged in i only see a black screen and my cursor. Any fixes?
<Kalel> jhutchins: Are you using ubuntu 13.04?
<jhutchins> farbod: This might help: http://itsfoss.com/solve-overheating-issue-battery-life-ubuntu-1304/
<Rory> Moseco: Reboot, and hold Shift while your system starts, until you see the boot menu. Select an older version of the kernel from the list and see if that boots. Let me know if it does
<Moseco> Rory: Ok
<jhutchins> Kalel: Looks like I'm still on 12.04.
<Kalel> jhutchins: Can you give the package name? I want to download but I am in a 12.04 lts Live CD. i think isnt the relative version.
<Kalel> network-manage 0.9.4.0-0ubunt network managemen
<onefix_work> so, if I put iwconfig ... sleep 3 ... wpa_supplicant ... sleep 3 ... dhclient in /etc/rc.local, wireless works, but if I try putting it in /etc/network/interfaces, it doesn't.  Is this normal?
<nikolai> Hello
<ikonia> onefix_work: interfaces file is not a script so won't respond to "sleep"
<jhutchins> Kalel: You're missing a letter there, but yes, that's it. I hvae 0.9.4.0-ubuntu4.3
<zykotick9> onefix_work: adding to ikonia's above statement, dhclient doesn't belong in /etc/network/interfaces either...  care to share what you tried in /e/n/interfaces?
<onefix_work> ikonia: I know that. I'm putting it in the proper /etc/network/interfaces format including wpa_supplicant in the pre script
<ikonia> onefix_work: putting it in the interfaces file, does put the required pauses in the services,
<jhutchins> !interfaces
<onefix_work> auto wlan0
<onefix_work> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<onefix_work>     wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<onefix_work> I know the difference in the interfaces file, but like I said, it's not working...
<jhutchins> onefix_work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<ikonia> onefix_work: yes, and I've explained why
<zykotick9> onefix_work: i've only used wpa-ssid and wpa-psk in my interfaces... I didn't know about wpa-conf
<ikonia> onefix_work: the interfaces file will not put a pause in the service if it needs one, it will just configure them as the init script runs them, if one of them needs a pause because it's slow confiugring, you'll need to put that into the init script
 * vlt loves inotify
<onefix_work> Too bad Ubuntu doesn't have a command line (curses) configuration tool like RHEL/Centos...
<ikonia> why ? what would that do to help ?
<zykotick9> onefix_work: i agree, about the curses config tool missing
<jhutchins> I think he wants something that will warn about bad syntax or something.
<ikonia> why do you think it's the interfaces file ?
<onefix_work> ikonia: Well, I see that linked article is talking about 6.10 ... I'm guessing since it's not been updated that it's still good, but the command line tools provided by RHEL / Centos makes hardware config real easy/
<jhutchins> WTF is wrong with vi?
<ikonia> you've shown the config is right, it's probably just one of the services starting to quick so the card is not ready to be configured
<ikonia> !wtf> jhutchins
<ubottu> jhutchins, please see my private message
<Kalel> jhutchins: Thank you.
<onefix_work> ikonia: Is there any way to tell the config to wait at all?
<blazeme8> Hi, I'm following this guide as part of installing alsa (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules) but when I run the install command I get: "E: Unable to locate package linux-alsa-driver-modules-3.8.0-19-generic". How can I fix this?
<jhutchins> ikonia: Sorry, didn't know the standards.
<ikonia> onefix_work: no, as I said earlier, you'll need to put sleeps in the init script to see if that fixes it, then remove them one at a time to find out which script needs the sleep
 * jhutchins is in a decidedly uncivil mood today and should probably go read a book.
<ikonia> onefix_work: if that doesn't fix it, you move into the next stage of debugging
<onefix_work> ikonia: Oh, ok.  Thanks
<narcos> Hi all. I'd like to export a single GUI program from my Ubuntu via a web browser. e.g. the solitaire binary via a browser from another machine. Is this possible?
<Kalel> ikonia: Sre you a regular ubuntu user?
<onefix_work> ikonia: Like I said, my manual rc.local script works.  I just had problems with /etc/network/interfaces...that's kind of where my debugging went to begin with :)
<bprompt> narcos:    send a binary to someone else through the browser?
<ikonia> onefix_work: yes, and you've approached it well,
<narcos> bprompt: Rather, some kind of RDP/VNC setup
<narcos> But just for a single program, not the whole desktop
<narcos> and via the browser, not a thick client
<narcos> BRB
<springwater> Would it be possible with a program or alteration batch type to be able to make non primary monitors "2 of them" to go blank? IE if im watching a video on primary monitor and not using the other 2. Some times I am away from the pc a distance and not at the desk to manually turn them off.
<springwater> I have tried googling this query with no results
<blazeme8> Does anyone know of a guide for installing alsa on ubuntu server
<ikonia> blazeme8: open the package manager, search for alsa, install package
<blazeme8> i have the alsa package installed. but it doesn't work
<ikonia> springwater: look at setting dpms on / off,
<ikonia> blazeme8: define "doesn't work"
<springwater> will that turn off all monitors or give me the ability to blank or disable specific ones
<blazeme8> ikonia: no sound, cannot adjust levels in alsamixer
<ikonia> springwater: dpms is per monitor, so you should be able to do it per monitor
<ikonia> blazeme8: is there a device file for the sound card ?
<blazeme8> ikonia: /dev/snd/seq and /dev/snd/timer? and the sound device shows up in lspci.
<ikonia> blazeme8: is alsa-mixer looking at those devices ?
<bprompt> blazeme8:   what' s the original issue you'd be seeking to install alsa for?
<zykotick9> blazeme8: seeing anything in "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<zolli> excuseme for bad english...  help...  can someone help me?
<zolli> The problem is a green screen showed when playing video...
<blazeme8>  /proc/asound doesn't exist, and I can't even open alsamixer
<blazeme8> The error for alsamixer is: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<ikonia> blazeme8: what happens when you try to open alsa-mixer ?
<springwater> would it per say sleep the other monitors if a mouse does not breach their space?
<ikonia> blazeme8: do you have it installed ?
<blazeme8> ikonia: alsamixer? yes
<blazeme8> which alsamixer reports where it is
<ikonia> blazeme8: so you need to look at what device file it's trying to access
<bprompt> zolli:     more info like, what you were doing before this happened would help
<ikonia> springwater: you'd have to check the dpms spec, I don't know without looking myself
<blazeme8> ikonia: how do I do that?
<ikonia> blazeme8: look at the config file ?
<zolli> ok, bprompt, i have detail... ...
<blazeme8> Where is it?
<ikonia> blazeme8: etc somewhere
<Hathadar> I am looking at a script on vim.org where it lists a url for a repository.  Can I use this with apt-get?
<zolli> -totem work fine
<zolli> -VLC work fine, but in vlc is necessary set video option like this  http://zolli.altervista.org/tmp/3.png  or default but whith no acceleration
<zolli> -kdenlive work fine, but is necessary set video option like this: http://zolli.altervista.org/tmp/4.png  (work also X11 ) i have installed UBUNTU 13.04 64 bit from 24h, no manual setting on library or other.
<ikonia> Hathadar: depends on what's in the repository
<ikonia> Hathadar: I have no idea why you need a repository from vim.org though
<ikonia> Hathadar: vim is available in the standard ubuntu repos
<blazeme8> ikonia: the only alsa config I have is /etc/default/alsa
<zolli> openshot--->green box on video
<Hathadar> ikonia, I am looking for scripts to install for vim.
<blazeme8> Which only has stuff about loading modules, not which device alsa is looking for.
<bprompt> springwater:    https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Power_Management_Signaling#Turn_off_screen_immediately
<ikonia> Hathadar: open the package manager, and install vim
<ikonia> Hathadar: vim is available in the ubuntu repos, you don't need external sources
<blazeme8> alsa
<blazeme8> oops
<zykotick9> blazeme8: if you don't have /proc/asound i'm guessing ALSA is either A) not installed or B) you have rebooted your system...
<Hathadar> ikonia, I have vim.  I am looking at scripts for it.
<ikonia> scripts for vim ? it's a text editor
<zykotick9> blazeme8: s/you have/you haven't/
<blazeme8> zykotick9: i ran 'apt-get install alsa alsa-tools alsa-mixer' and rebooted.
<Jordan_U> ikonia: There are various vim scripts for performing certain tasks.
<ikonia> you mean macros
<zykotick9> blazeme8: is alsa-base currently installed?  "apt-cache policy alsa-base"
<springwater> the thing im trying to get is a way by me doing a hotkey or auto sleep on other monitors and leave the primary monitor on ie whjen im watching a tv show
<blazeme8> zykotick9: yep, i have: 1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4
<zykotick9> blazeme8: have you rebooted since all these installs?
<blazeme8> yes, several times zykotick9
<zykotick9> blazeme8: ok, just checkin'
<blazeme8> I think I need the kernel module(s) for sound. The guide I linked initially is about installing those.
<blazeme8> But that guide is broken.
<sqrt_> greetings .. uhm can anyone tell me what kind of pipe this is? "sudo tee /sys/block/sdX/queue/scheduler <<< noop"
<zykotick9> blazeme8: does "lsmod | grep snd" return a list of stuff?
<springwater> for a better explenation of what im trying to get is. in windows what im on now there is a multi monitor software that has ability to make 1 or more monitor turn to screen saver / blank by a hot hey in my situation i picked control s
<blazeme8> zykotick9: no, nothing. i dont have the module
<zykotick9> blazeme8: are you on ubuntu-server?  if so, you might want to ask how to get sound working in #ubuntu-server ???  best of luck regardless.
<blazeme8> Yeah, I said that initially. I didn't know there was a channel for each version.
<springwater> maybe putting a bash file on each of the 2 monitors when i click the they turn off monitor
<springwater> but how would i reenable them
<ikonia> springwater: run the script from the "on" monitor to turn off the others
<ikonia> springwater: and then run the turn on script from the "on" monitor to turn them back on
<AndChat465716> ikonia: liar
<ikonia> AndChat465716: what ?
<springwater> which script exactly
<springwater> the arch page someone posted
<ikonia> springwater: the one I suggested you write to enable/disable dpms
<springwater> oh that was a code
<springwater> i thought you meant to search it in google
<springwater> my mistake
<zykotick9> springwater: have you seen if xrandr has some option for that?  if you use nvidia/ati you may need to use there provided tool(s)?  good luck.
<springwater> i tried that
<bprompt> zolli:     anything you've done lately, do you only get the "green screen" in VLC or any player you use when doing playback?
<springwater> but was able to only sleep all monitors
<ikonia> springwater: dpms is a monitor option, that I suggested you set enable/disable on individual monitors to try to blank/unblank them
<springwater> oh you mean in the actual monitor
<gregor3005> hi, i use virtualbox 4.2.10 in ubuntu 13 and installed the usb extension but in an windows 7 vm there is no usb device available :-(
<zykotick9> ikonia: i'm usually fighting to disable ALL dpms stuff.  funny to see it being used for good ;)
<ikonia> zykotick9: agreed,
<Hathadar> How do I merge folders from a .zip onto my harddrive?  the default archive manager has checkboxes for re-create folders and overwrite existing files which give the impression my folders will be replaced and not merged.
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005: you set up the usb in  box preferences as well?
<zolli> bprompt: only geen box if i don't set option for video output...  please see my ifnormation on https://answers.launchpad.net/openshot/+question/236604  (all detail....)
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: yes i enabled it
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005: you in the vbox group?
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: ah i check it
<springwater> only one of the 2 have a sleep but its lowest is 30 minutes
<jluc> hello
<wilee-nilee> gregor3005: here is a link if needed. https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=49529
<lalala2354>  /join #cdelu
<gregor3005> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> No problem
<bprompt> zolli:    right... my "video output" uses "default" .... and videos play fine for me .... can't say I've bothered with other video output drivers unless I really have to
<zykotick9> zolli: so, is the default video output (with the green screen) called xv?  bprompt
<bprompt> zykotick9:    http://zolli.altervista.org/tmp/3.png   <-- that's zolli 's settings
<zykotick9> bprompt: i've already looked at that, issue one it's not english and issue two it doesn't answer my question (you have non-default config there)
<econdudeawesome> Howdy. Looking to figure out how to replicate some Nautilus behavior in the command line. Using Nautilus I can connect to a remote server via SSH then launch a text file into any text editor I want. Say my file is called text.py. What CLI command could I use to launch sublime-text to open the file on a remote server?
 * zykotick9 likes mplayer's -vo options, list all with "mplayer -vo help"
<econdudeawesome> Note: sublime-text is not installed remotely, and Im not using ssh -x
<zolli> bprompt: on VLC "default output with "accelerated" flag make green video, if i set other option (like X11) is OK; OK if i deselect accelerated...  but TOTEM is always OK, opneshot is always green...
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: i'd personally A) use a console text editor or B) scp the file back to the local system
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: sure, I can do that. But what I'd really like to know _how_ to do is replicate the nautilus behavior, if its not too complex on the backend
<econdudeawesome> even if I'm using vim or nano on the host machine rather than the remote machine, it'd be nice to know *how* to launch it as such
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: i'd guess nautilus is using ssh as an sshfs of some sort, kinda difficult to replicate...
<no_gravity> econdudeawesome: i would use sshfs
<econdudeawesome> no_gravity: oooh. This is the first I've heard of the utility. Thanks
<no_gravity> zykotick9: not difficult. its just sshfs host:/ mount/point/
<bprompt> zolli:   then... one can say is just the player, if totem works with such options, and you want them, so use Totem :)    why do you want the "OpenGL" drivers loaded anyway?
<econdudeawesome> no_gravity: I seem to have no man entry for sshfs. Is it: $ <text editor launch> sshfs host:/mount/point/stuff ?
<zykotick9> no_gravity: well, that's PART of the puzzel.  now open it will a local application ;)  for bonus points - all in one step as econdudeawesome wants ;)
<econdudeawesome> no_gravity: huh, no sshfs installed yet, so I guess that's not what nautilus is doing
<no_gravity> econdudeawesome: $ sshfs host:/ /mount/point/file.txt; texteditor /mount/point/file.txt
<Jordan_U> econdudeawesome: You need to install it. You can also access GNOME VFS Mounts made from nautilus in ~/.gvfs.
<no_gravity> econdudeawesome: apt-get install sshfs
<no_gravity> zykotick9: in one go: sshfs host:/ /mount/point/file.txt; texteditor /mount/point/file.txt
<wylde> econdudeawesome: I'm pretty sure nautilus uses gvfs to make an sshfs like mount in ~/.gvfs then opens the file locally
<econdudeawesome> Jordan_U: good to know. no_gravity: installing as we speak. How does gvfs work then?
<econdudeawesome> wylde: neat!
<Jordan_U> entangled|home: So after connecting to the server with Nautilus, "sublime-text ~/.gvfs/share_name/path/to/file.txt".
<zykotick9> no_gravity: ;) ya i saw the origional.  i haven't used sshfs in forever, but i wasn't a big fan...  i use nfs locally so not really an issue for me...
<raven> Hey guys. on 12.04 I see Ubuntu is using compiz to make the unity interface. In the window previews when you have more than one window open and it shows you tiles, is there a way to get labels on those? I've got no idea what they are until I click on them. Anything I can do in CCSM?
<zolli> bprompt: i want video editing....  openshot is simple. i think, for VLC, is not normal condition setting for work this options....
<econdudeawesome> wylde: twist: no gvfs?
<no_gravity> zykotick9: im using sshfs for years now every day on many servers. its fucking stable.
<IdleOne> no need for the swearing
<wylde> econdudeawesome: it's hidden. Notice the .gvfs in /home/$USER
<econdudeawesome> wylde: i should be able to see it at ls -a ~/ ?
<wylde> econdudeawesome: yes
<econdudeawesome> wylde: fair enough. Nothing there, so not sure what protocol Nautilus is using
<econdudeawesome> (I'm in ubuntu 12.10 built up from minimal, Nautilus is installed but usually run with --no-desktop, DE is xmonad)
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: do you have automounting of any sort?  usb drives and such?
<bprompt> zolli:    yeap, I'd say that's pretty much it, the drivers or handling of those drivesr is a bit buggy
<zolli> bprompt:I must therefore give up openshot? there is a workaround for that?  :'(
<zykotick9> zolli: fyi, many years ago - i had a similar problem.  and at the time there was some way to change the default gstreamer output so something that worked (so totem,openshot,etc) could work.  but i've LONG forgotten the details (and i'd doubt they'd still work)
<_Hjorth> join #xubuntu
<econdudeawesome> zykotick9: yes
<bprompt> zolli:    well.... a workaround would be to .... say use Mplayer or some other player in this specific instance, then again, there are other video editors like Avidemux
<ArielX_> hello
<ArielX_> Fetched 607 kB in 1min 39s (6,077 B/s)
<ArielX_> Reading package lists... Done
<ArielX_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40C18E9EC07EE05F
<econdudeawesome> no_gravity: how do I desclare a host?
<springwater> i am quite fond of avidemux myself
<zykotick9> econdudeawesome: ok, wasn't sure with the build up from mini you described ;)  i don't...
<zolli> zykotick9: i have tested gstreamer-properties...  but oneshot STILL green...
<zykotick9> zolli: and you don't find any way to change oneshot's "video output"?  i don't use it myself.
<zolli> zykotick9: and test video is ok (how i have reported in post openshot)
<no_gravity> econdudeawesome: desclare a host?
<springwater> out of curiosity, does anyone else in here have more than one monitor?
<zolli> bpromt: ok, but avidemux  is not for me, i like cinelerra but a GUI is TERRIBLE
<no_gravity> springwater: i own a couple
<springwater> all on your ubuntu?
<no_gravity> springwater: but only use one at a time
<springwater> ah
<ArielX_> did anyone read my question
<blackthor> hello.  i'm having some trouble with a failed  mdraid.   2 disks (sda and sdb)  3 md raid partitions (md0, md1 and md2)   sda failed (failing disk).  after reboot, the machine does not boot up.   however, in network-recovery-OS,  i can still mount  sdb (and see that it is acting as a degrading raid) and all data is still on it.   any help on getting me to boot the machine back would be VERY
<blackthor> VERY welcome !!  thx
<OerHeks> ArielX_, for what PPA ? that key comes up many times in google
<no_gravity> ArielX_: it looke tile the output of some program
<zykotick9> ArielX_: you're missing a key for a PPA you have...
<ArielX_> where do i get the key
<OerHeks> ArielX_, maybe there is no candidate for your ubuntu version, check the ppa page
<zolli> bprompt: thanks anyway ... if you find something, please refer to my post openshot please. hello
<deluxe247> can anyone help me with an mysql import. Basically I have all the databases dumpled to an sql.gz file and need to import them. however the databases have not been created and I get an error regarding it. I have 409 databases and do not want to create them by hand. How can I have mysql create the database if it is not there
<no_gravity> deluxe247: #mysql
<dtcrshr> hello everyone, for some reason the graphic screen stopped loading, and turning the pc it locks on some IRQ messages. I can go to other terminals though, and trying to restart lightdm does nothing, besides pointing me to the f7 tty when issuing the command
<dtcrshr> Iv tryed dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, but didnt work
<blackthor> i'm afraid my grub was only installed to /dev/sda  and not to /dev/sdb
<dtcrshr> I just made a regular update / upgrade
<dtcrshr> tryed also on grub sellecting older kernels with no juice
<Hundred> is jitsi in the Ubuntu repos?
<bekks> !info jitsi
<ubottu> Package jitsi does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> !!find jitsi
<MonkeyDust> !find jitsi
<ubottu> Package/file jitsi does not exist in raring
<Hundred> !PPA jitsi
<MonkeyDust> it's a VOIP thingy
<ejv> deluxe247: try this, http://dpaste.com/1401375/ *use at your own risk*, *this is unsupported by me or #ubuntu*; good luck.
<ejv> deluxe247: you'll see the guts of this thing are dumping new line dilineated list of databases, that you first import, then you can perform the second operation to iterate over the list and perform the mysqldump "import"
<ejv> deluxe247: works like a charm, edit to you heart's desire
<deluxe247> ejv, thanks a lot. points in my the right direction. I'm guessing I could get the list of databases from a directory as well with some modification
<ejv> deluxe247: i have to run right now, but if you still need help when i return, i can work on it with you, it's pretty straightforward tho
<Hundred> !info linphone
<ubottu> linphone (source: linphone): SIP softphone - graphical client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-10 (raring), package size 75 kB, installed size 244 kB
<deluxe247> ejv, will keep that in mind. I'll be in the office for another hour then I'll head home and take a smoke break to relax. Will reconvene at that point if no progress
<blackthor> mm help. non-booting mdraid. grub assistance... anyone ?
<Moseco> I was running windows 7 and ubuntu 13.04. I switched to ubuntu 12.04 (deleted 13.04). I installed grub and when i try to select windows efi it says file not found.
<Moseco> I tried using boot repair but it did not fix it (deafult settings anyway
<jokoon> anybody knows how to make a macbook pro cooller ? it's at 65 celsius and I can't find any way to cool it
<jokoon> 66 now :(
<wouzer> jokoon,  maybe a cooling stand?
<jokoon> the fans are not RPM'ing enough
<designs> okay so I just installed lamp for the first time(Newbie here). I would like to be able to create my php files and html files in the directory /var/www. I have noticed that the owner of the file is root. What should I do.
<designs> ?
<jokoon> I meant as a software question
<wylde> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.2-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 113 kB
<tgm4883> jokoon, I don't know the answer to that, but I have the same problem. I didn't find anything searching
<designs> i get permisson denied every time.
<jokoon>  sudo echo 2500 > /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/fan1_min
<jokoon> I tried that, I got permission denied
<tgm4883> jokoon, true, you would need to use tee, not echo
<tgm4883> or switch to a root terminal first
<tgm4883> jokoon, I'm guessing wylde's statement of fancontrol was directed at you. I've not tried that
<zykotick9> designs: "i believe" you can add your user to the www-data group ( sudo adduser YOURUSER www-data ) [log out and back in] will give you write permission to /var/www  BUT!!! i could be wrong...
<jokoon> tgm4883, yes I already have it isntalled, that's how I can know the temps
<jokoon> tgm4883, do I need to reboot after setting the min temp ?
<tgm4883> jokoon, not sure. That might be reset on boot
<tgm4883> jokoon, where did you get that command from?
<p1l0t> designs: zykotick9: Yes www-data is generally the PHP user by default but you can also just allow guest to read and execute 755.. just set the <directory> permissions in httpd.conf for apache2
<jokoon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645913&p=10246215#post10246215
<OerHeks> jokoon, see the mactel pages, there is a PPA with fancontrol for mac
<zykotick9> p1l0t: 755 is a bad idea for /var/www IMO
<OerHeks> jokoon, https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<p1l0t> zykotick9: maybe
<tgm4883> jokoon, not sure. I wouldn't do that unless it was for the same model of macbook i have
<zykotick9> !wfm > p1l0t
<ubottu> p1l0t, please see my private message
<jokoon> tgm4883, it was at 2000, I set at 2500
<tgm4883> OerHeks, is there any documentation to go with that PPA? I'd like to try it if I knew what was in there
<jokoon> OerHeks, alraedy added, which should i install ?
<jokoon> OerHeks, I tried fancontrol, says can't read config file
<wylde> jokoon: did you configure it with pwmcontrol?
<jokoon> wylde, no I don't think so
<jokoon> wylde, should I try it ?
<wylde> jokoon: then there's the problem ;)
<tgm4883> wylde, does that work for more than just macbooks? I have a macbook that overheats when I play minecraft, but so does my dell laptop
<jokoon> wylde, so yes I should then ?
<wylde> tgm4883: It works on this old Acer laptop, another old desktop and few other systems I've used it on. I can't say for sure if it will work on all
<jokoon> wylde, I got /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<tgm4883> wylde, I know it might not work, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't specific to like 2 brands of laptops.
<OerHeks> depends on your model https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages#Mactel_Community_Documentation
<Moseco> I have windows 7 on a drive and ubuntu 12.04 on another drive. When grub starts on boot up selecting windows results in an error saing: file not found
<tgm4883> wylde, my first laptop had i8kutils that was specific to certain dell inspiron models
<Moseco> Any help would be appreciated
<ArielX_> Fetched 1,540 kB in 2min 22s (10.8 kB/s)
<ArielX_> Reading package lists... Done
<ArielX_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40C18E9EC07EE05F
<ArielX_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ArielX_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<wylde> !paste | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomatto> hi
<ahalverson> ArielX_, are you using a different package management utility at the same time?
<k1l> ArielX_: how often do we need to tell you to use a pasteservice?
<k1l> !paste > ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_, please see my private message
<tomatto> how can i download vmware-view-client amd64?
<tgm4883> ArielX_, you probably didn't add the PPA correctly, and also you need to run that with sudo (or have something else open)
<ArielX_> nope i closed synapic and tried again and got same error
<tgm4883> tomatto, isn't it in the repos?
<jokoon> OerHeks, ok so what should I try then ?
<tomatto> tgm4883: it downloads only 32bit version
<ahalverson> ArielX_, are you using sudo?
<tgm4883> tomatto, is there a special 64-bit client?
<tgm4883> tomatto, I've used it on my 64-bit desktop
<tomatto> tgm4883: i hope so, because 32bit version can't be executed
<tgm4883> tomatto, are you talking about vmware-view-open-client  or something else?
<tgm4883> !info vmware-view-open-client
<ubottu> vmware-view-open-client (source: vmware-view-open-client): VMware View Open Client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.5.0-297975+dfsg-4build1 (raring), package size 502 kB, installed size 1433 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<tgm4883> tomatto, looks like it's got a 64-bit client
<tomatto> tgm4883: i don't want open client
<ArielX_> yes
<tgm4883> tomatto, oh, then IDK
<tomatto> idk?
<tgm4883> tomatto, what is different in the closed source client?
<tomatto> tgm4883: new version
<ahalverson> ArielX_, is that the only user on the computer?
<tgm4883> tomatto, ah
<ArielX_> yes i removed root and rebooted then granted my user root priviledges
<tgm4883> tomatto, there is a 64-bit client available from vmware
<tgm4883> tomatto, https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/info/slug/desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_horizon_view_clients/2_0
<ahalverson> ArielX_, removed root?
<ahalverson> ArielX_, you had root enabled by default?
<ArielX_> lol
<ArielX_> disabled
<ArielX_> sudo passwd -dl root
<martian> I accidentally deleted my /etc/apache directory. Is there a way to reinstall the package in a manner which would rebuild the config dir? I've tried purging and installing again but it doesn't rebuild that directory.
<jokoon> 65 degrees celsius :(
<tomatto> tgm4883: and pcoip support. it is not available in open client
<ArielX_> im on precise 12.04 lts
<tgm4883> tomatto, well the closed source version should have that
<jokoon> tgm4883, did you manage to make your macbook cooler ? btw do you know how to disable the touchpad while typing ?
<ahalverson> ArielX_, alright, try "sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock &&  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<ArielX_> so root isnt default. i enabled and now I disabled then rebootedbefore doing the update/upgrade thing but insead having errors so I freenabled the root account
<tomatto> tgm4883: yes, it has
<tgm4883> jokoon, IDK, my macbook is at home so I can't test this now
<p1l0t> zykotick9: Yes I guess the permissions don't have to be that permissive I just tested it out. Your right just cause I don't care if others can read/execute what is in there doesn't mean it's the best practice.
<tgm4883> tomatto, so grab the closed source client from vmware then
<ahalverson> ArielX_, you probably left it in a locked state
<tgm4883> tomatto, they have 32 and 64 bit versions available for download
<ArielX_> o really?
 * p1l0t you're YOU ARE.. hehe
<ahalverson> ArielX_, i'm pretty sure that there is a file that apt- reads every time it starts that says if its on or not
<tomatto> tgm4883: it wants to open apt://vmware-view-client:i386
<ArielX_> didnty check
<mn3na3a> guys, need help with i8kmon config file
<jokoon> can't I filter and view package by repo ?
<jokoon> only view package from a custom repo ?
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock &&  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<ArielX_> rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': No such file or directory
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$
<cavert> I installed Lubuntu-desktop after my Ubuntu-desktop install. ~ Can I keep both desktops ? ~ If so will the Lubuntu show any performance lag with regular Ubuntu installed as well ?
<tgm4883> tomatto, well, without reading the documentation, it would seem that they put it in the repo. And if you've installed it from the repo, and it still doesn't run, that maybe it's missing a dependency
<ahalverson> cavert, yes, you can keep both. there will be no extra lag
<k1l> cavert: you can keep both desktops and switch on login screen if you like. there will be no slowing down because of the other desktop installed.
<ahalverson> ArielX_, just try to use apt- again to make sure
<ahalverson> sorry i keep typing "apt-", used to typing apt-get
<ahalverson> ArielX_, if that doesn't work, try "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && dpkg --configure -a"
<soman> Is there any way to find out tickrate in ubuntu?
<ahalverson> soman, you mean framerate?
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177257/
<Jables94> Howdy do, everyone!
<cavert> ahalverson: Thanks Still mucking around in the unity stuff in regular ubuntu, not up to speed on it yet. I assume I wound use only the "Lubuntu Software Center" for new software ? Correct ?
<soman> ahalverson: OS' global timer's tickrate
<Jables94> I've just installed an ubuntu variant, "Pinguy". It's the first time I've ever used linux, and the first time I've ever used IRC!
<ahalverson> cavert, you can actually use either one, but the lubuntu one is faster on older computers
<cavert> ahalverson: That is when I'm in the Lubuntu desktop.
<Moseco> I have windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 installed (on seperate drives) when i select windows 7 from grub it says file not found. Any help would be nice! Thanks!
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177257/
<cavert> ahalverson: ok Good to hear thx
<ahalverson> soman, oh, just sec
<zykotick9> Jables94: too bad you're in the wrong spot :(  pinguy isn't supported in #ubuntu....
<Jables94> I know I'm in the wrong channel for this sorta thing, but anyway it's nice to be here. Ta ta!
<ArielX_> ahalverson
<cavert> k1l: Thanks
<jokoon> can't find macfanctld in the mactel ppa
<k1l> jab416171: for ubuntu variant support please see the ubuntu variants channels /homepages
<Jables94> Kool
<Jables94> Bye!
<vusie> Jables94: welcome to the world of pain
<tomatto> tgm4883: in which app can i open apt://vmware-view-client:i386 ?
<testpil0t_> Anyone in here recently set up nic-bonding on 12.04.3 and would care to help me with my setup? I just cant get it to work at all (not matter what i try...)
<ahalverson> ArielX_, yes
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177257/
<tgm4883> tomatto, apt links open in the software center I thought
<tony_> hi
<ahalverson> ArielX_, i saw
<ahalverson> ArielX_, do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vusie> hi tony_
<tony_> chat server?
<ArielX_> yes
<k1l> ArielX_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127326/how-to-fix-missing-gpg-keys
<tony_> wooow
<tony_> i m italian
<zykotick9> ahalverson: ".. do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list" why?
<k1l> !it | tony_
<ubottu> tony_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ahalverson> ArielX_, take out the repo and see if it works then
<k1l> ArielX_: either try this or remove the dozents of PPAs you got. maybe some one is broken
<ArielX_> how do i know the repo to remove
<zykotick9> ahalverson: assuming you use ubuntu "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" just add a # before the repo(s) in question.
<ahalverson> ArielX_, could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin for us?
<ArielX_> sure
<ahalverson> zykotick9, thanks
<k1l> ahalverson: PPAs are in /etc/apt/spurces.list.d/ from no on
<zykotick9> ahalverson: lol ;)  sorry
<k1l> *sources
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177275/
<ahalverson> k1l, what do you mean
<k1l> ahalverson: PPAs are no more put into the sources.list but no are files in that folder. just make a "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" to see what i mean
<ahalverson> k1l, so is the old way depreceated now?
<zykotick9> k1l: in THIS case there actually are some...
<ahalverson> ArielX_, comment out the Kali-Linux tools lines
<k1l> well. there are kali linux PPA sources in it. that shouldnt be in there tbh
<ahalverson> ArielX_, put a "#" in front of them
<ArielX_> okies
<ahalverson> k1l, i 've always used the sources.list
<k1l> ahalverson: yes. its deprecated to put PPAs in there. PPAs get put in that new folder with add-apt-repository.
<ahalverson> k1l, ill check it out
<k1l> ahalverson: sometimes things change :)
<k1l> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<zykotick9> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<zykotick9> k1l: see above ;)
<tgm4883> k1l, a slight correction. That isn't just for PPAs, but for any extra repos
<k1l> ah, zykotick9 got the direct factoid :)
<empty> hello guyz, can anyone tell me hot to install flags on keyboard layout? Linux Ubuntu 13.04
<ahalverson> k1l, neat, been using ubuntu since 11.10, never heard about that
<ahalverson> :D
<blackthor> need some help with broken mdraid and grub, please.
<ahalverson> empty, flags?
<justanotheruser> I am using nm-applet to connect to a VPN. Everytime I try to connect I get the error "The VPN connection 'connection name' failed because the attempt timed out"
<ArielX_> same erroe
<ArielX_> Fetched 2,131 kB in 1min 51s (19.2 kB/s)
<ArielX_> Reading package lists... Done
<ArielX_> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40C18E9EC07EE05F
<Quantumpants> hi guys, any idea why vls is not working on my puter?
<k1l> ArielX_: did you see my link to askubuntu?
<zykotick9> ArielX_: there is some manual way to add the 40C18E9EC07EE05F public key... but i don't have it offhand
<blackthor> perhaps this might help: ArielX_ ? (don't know) : https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<ahalverson> k1l, so how exactly do you put ppas in sources.list.d?
<zykotick9> !addppa | ahalverson use this
<ubottu> ahalverson use this: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<ahalverson_> lol crash
<zykotick9> ahalverson_: but realize that adding/using PPA voids your #ubuntu warranty ;)
<ahalverson_> zykotick9, there is no warranty
<zykotick9> !ppa | ahalverson_
<ubottu> ahalverson_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ahalverson_> unless you have a support contract
<zykotick9> ahalverson_: read WARNING above
<k1l> ahalverson: "waranty"
<k1l> ahalverson: we dont support the PPAs in here. in case it breaks stuff please see the maintainer from that PPA
<ahalverson_> zykotick9, there is no warranty to void
<k1l> ahalverson: see my last 2 posts
<zykotick9> ahalverson_: when you have problems, just don't bring them here - it'll be unsupported.  you tell me...
<ahalverson> zykotick9, i have no problems
<bprompt> ahalverson_:      is just a way from say canonical to let you know that, you're taking it upon yourself, and that's ok, but don't hold them responsible for what they informed you about
<k1l> ahalverson: a broken hardware waranty is fine, too. as long as the hardware doesnt break :)
<ahalverson> bprompt, i understand, but i didnt come asking about a crashed program from a ppa
<bprompt> ahalverson:  then you
<bprompt> ahalverson:  then you're fine :)
<k1l> ahalverson: it was just a hint. just a added explaining to the PPA topic. no need to make a drama out of it
<ahalverson> k1l, ok
<tomatto> where is located deb files?
<k1l> tomatto: can you rephrase?
<ahalverson> tomatto, i think /var/cache/dpkg/something
<bprompt> ahalverson:    noone is prosecuting you or anything, is just a friendly remainder, and to let the proper PPA author know
<zykotick9> tomatto: check /var/cache/apt/archives/
<zykotick9> ahalverson: close ;)
<ahalverson_> shoot
<ahalverson_> when is the release date of 13.10
<k1l> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<TaLa-> anyone know how to increse the limit 1024 connection to unlimit !?
<tomatto> zykotick9: that's it ;)
<ahalverson> yay
<ahalverson> dont know about anyone else, but im excited about mir
<k1l> ahalverson: for general chatting we have #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel strict for support :)
<zykotick9> ahalverson: please make offtopic comments to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss - #ubuntu is support only
<ahalverson> k1l, allright thanks
<bprompt> saucy salamander?    that sounds like some main dish, though I'm not a lizards consumer
<ahalverson> lol
<zykotick9> bprompt: please see above
<wilee-nilee> better the salamander sauce
<wilee-nilee> than*
<BluesKaj> sounds yukky
<wilee-nilee> pure protein, hehe
<upd> TaLa-, check ulimit
<TaLa-> # ulimit
<TaLa-> unlimited
<zykotick9> TaLa-: why are you root?
<TaLa-> well its not unlimited...
<bprompt> yes sir, we have your saucy salamander, it comes with garlic bread and sliced avocados, and may I offer you a bottle of 1920's wine?   /me ducks
<k1l> bprompt: do we need to mute you? please put the offtopic into the offtopic channel.
<upd> TaLa-, ulimit -n 65536
<TaLa-> # ulimit -n 65536
<TaLa-> shold work now ?
<upd> test it
<TaLa-> sholdt*
<TaLa-> hmm without give a restart ?
<upd> i think yes, but the question is why you want unlimit
<TaLa-> to test something
<TaLa-> anyway.. not woriking
<TaLa-> working*
<upd> yes probablly you need to restart and also there is more things to do http://posidev.com/blog/2009/06/04/set-ulimit-parameters-on-ubuntu/
<zykotick9> !doesntwork | TaLa-
<ubottu> TaLa-: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Zyroo> Hi
<upd> Hi.
<Zyroo> I am having issues with intel 82579V + realtek dual nic setup only one working anyone having same problems lately
<Zyroo> ???
<Zyroo> ubuntu 13.04 64bit server
<jab416171> k1l: ...what?
<k1l> jab416171: sorry, wrong tabcomplete
<coesys> hi
<bprompt> allo
<ubuntu> witam
<rek> hi,so...how can i display more stuff when i press tab in the terminal.... words that i can put in a text files for example...and when i need them i press tab to have them ....
<Guest4030> Pozdr
<zykotick9> rek: tab-completion is a bit complicated.  but i'm not sure what you're asking is possible.  can you clarify a bit?
<zykotick9> rek: ok, on re-read, you want to have tab-completion read from a file you specify?  i've got no clue if that's possible, best of luck - it might be?
<Guest4030> Halo...
<workmaster2n> does /etc/environment not get read if you have UsePAM set to no for sshd?
<rek> zykotick9: sure we should modify the behaviour of that feature i think.... i have a list of my personal emails...i want to press tab to display the emails when i begin to type the email
<rek> yeah
<zykotick9> rek: all i can say is, "good luck".  i have NO clue.
<rek> but...let's discover how linux knows he has.. mutt firefox irssi installed
<ahmed583> egypt
<k1l> rek: see documentation for the bash tabcompletion
<Zyroo> thernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C  and intel82579v Not working any clue????
<blueeyez> Any1 know if theres a website to scan and see how well a computer is supported by Ubuntu?
<oz0ne> blueeyez: try it from a usbpen?
<blueeyez> oz0ne that kinda dosent tell how well Ubuntu supports hardware, you often need to install Ubuntu to know how well it supports the hardware
<bprompt> blueeyez:    yeah, just write the .iso to an usb stick and boot from it, log in the livesession and do a few checks on what loaded, what didn't
<blackthor> having a failed mdraid 1.  replaced broken drive. i recreated 3 partitions on the empty drive, and managed to rebuild 2 out of 3 (one being swap and one being /boot partition)   i afterwards toggled the boot partition as "bootable" (so it's both bootable on sda2 and sdb2) but it appears the machine isn't still booting yet.  any ideas?
<zykotick9> k1l: do you mind if i PM you a single message (no reply required)?
<k1l> zykotick9: sure, go ahead
<zykotick9> oll in #ubuntu-discuss once (which pissed me off, idleone also made comments i didn't like).  but i just wanted to say "no hard feelings" (from my side).  I hope you can see, that "overall" i am a benefit to #ubuntu
<zykotick9> still - even if I'm not 100% on the ubuntu/canonical train-of-thinking.
<zykotick9> k1l: lol, sorry :(
<blueeyez> bprompt looking for a newbie solution (Not for me, i run Ubuntu 13.04) but im wondering why this dosent exist since Ubuntu is developed for people with low linux knowledge (Compared to other linux distros)
<jab416171> what's the harm in pushing the latest version of a package (for example, git) to all the still supported repos?
<bekks> jab416171: The harm of breaking them all.
<jab416171> bekks: care to elaborate?
<marcus> hi
<bekks> jab416171: you would have to elaborate all dependencies in all repos, taking care of not breaking things, rebuilding deps, pushing them to the repos again, etc. - thats far too much work.
<jab416171> bekks: all packages that depend on git?
<bekks> jab416171: If you update git, yes. You would have to check all dependencies of all packages depending on git in all repos, etc.
<bprompt> blueeyez:    well, to know exactly what works on what hardware, is an elusive enterprise without any testing the software on the actual system, I mean, hardware makers are diverse and they may diverge on this or that something of a peripheral, so, they stick to standards, but the accurate way to find out on support, is to actually test on the system in question
<jab416171> bekks: could there be a case where a package has 0 dependencies?
<jab416171> in which case, there wouldn't be any side effects to updating that package?
<bprompt> allo marcus
<bekks> jab416171: that would be the exception of the rule.
<jab416171> so, really, the risk comes from packages that depend on the package in question
<bekks> jab416171: No. The risk comes from the package itself breaking its dependencies.
<jab416171> right
<zykotick9> !stable > jab416171
<ubottu> jab416171, please see my private message
<jab416171> zykotick9: I understand the point of stability, but I guess I don't understand, for instance, why certain applications are updated and others aren't (like chrome and git, for instance)
<zykotick9> jab416171: I CAN'T explain ubuntu's move to non-stable.  previously they followed debian's policies, now - not so much.
<k1l> jab416171: chrome installs an own repo which updates the brwoser
<zykotick9> k1l: BUT firefox in ubuntu repo, updates on a "new" policy
<k1l> jab416171: and updates only come for bugfixes and security purposes. new versions most times only come with a new ubuntu release.
<jab416171> k1l: I'm on 12.04 but I'm on the latest version of chrome
<zykotick9> k1l: that's no longer true... see firefox.
<k1l> the browser is a security issue. so it gets updated since its too much effort to patch the old version instead of just going for the new version
<jab416171> and yeah, firefox is another example that's up to date (or at most, a few weeks behind)
<Darkstar1> hello all someone just installed php-fpm + fastcgi for me on my server few days back. Just tried testing it now witha simple phpinfo file and browsers just offer to download the php. been googling but so far nothing that helps
<Tal__> Hey, I just rented my Ubuntu server from OVH and I am accessing it using X2GO. It wont let me download anything on it it keeps asking for a authentication password and none of my passwords are working
<zykotick9> jab416171: i'd think chrome vs chromium might be a different story... fail to non-free software, like chrome.  good luck.
<Darkstar1> could someone perhaps point me in the right direction?? assuming tthis is not off topic for this channel
<k1l> zykotick9: jab416171 firefox used to stay longer on the releases and was patchable. but they changed the release schedule. so ubuntu had to change the old rule in there
<jab416171> zykotick9: what do you mean?
<zykotick9> k1l: debian still hasn't... which causes issue for ubuntu...  chrome vs firefox version number war is stupid...
<Tal__> So can anyone help me?
<k1l> Tal__: some servers do have restrictions. did you ask the provider?
<Tal__> Yes, i did they said that Ubuntu software is their software. Not theirs. I am just wondering how to download steam so i can host a few game server on it
<Tal__> Once i try downloading it says to install purchased software i need authentication
<pentest> LTSP Question
<k1l> Tal__: usually servers get managed through ssh access.
<pentest> Xubuntu 13.04 Host OS and LTSP server, 1 wifi card connected to Internet. Virtual Box installed with Thin Client Guest OS. Is it possible to have Thin Client boot-up with this LTSP server plz?
<jose__> Hi, i got this error when try to install ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64 in virtualbox: "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropiate for your PC". I am using xubuntu 12.04 and i have already activated intel VT in my BIOS.  suggestions? Thanks in advance
<Tal__> Ermmm, what do you mean. I am completely a noob
<zykotick9> jose__: you might want to try #vbox
<jose__> zykotick9, thanks
<TJ-> Tal__: "purchased software" ... that's the key phrase. If you're buying from the Ubuntu store, the packages also come with a digital certificate which is installed with the package manager (apt) so it can access the repositories to download the purchased software
<Tal__> Yes, but it asks for a password. My password is working
<Tal__> It rejects it
<k1l> Tal__: i dont know about x2go
<Tal__> i am using x2go to manage my server. This is something within Ubuntu i believe
<TJ-> Tal__: It sounds to me as if its not a server, its a desktop machine, since as I understand it, the X2go application is a terminal server
<TJ-> Tal__: Or to be more specific, it has been configured as a desktop machine with a GUI. Servers rarely have X and a GUI installed since almost all server admin tools are command-line.
<Zyroo> please see this guyz http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177530/
<Tal__> It is with GUI...all i am wanting to do is setup a ARMA server...I am utterly confused
<OerHeks> Zyroo, what is your issue? your paste shows both adapters get an IP
<Tal__> :/
<TJ-> Tal__:  You'll need to be more specific about the program you're using and the exact error messages it produces. Using a GUI makes that more difficult, which is why many prefer using the command-line programs from a text terminal
<Zyroo> OerHeks:Its static setup not dhcp
<TJ-> Zyroo: Your description of the problem is unclear. Please be specific. What is not working?
<Zyroo>  OerHeks:ifdown em1 is not working also service networking restart em1 device always stays there
<Tal__> Okay, so i got a Virtualisation server from OVH. I put Ubuntu on it. They told me to use x2go to access the server and manage it. I got on. I am trying to download steam from the ubuntu store. it says it needs a password. none of my passwords work....
<zykotick9> Tal__: i'm REALLY not sure what steam will do for you on a VPS...
<TJ-> Tal__: OK, for installation of packages the user account must be an admin account. If it is, when prompted for a password, enter that user's password. If the user isn't an admin, it won't work
<Tal__> I am on the only account on the server.... and steam is needed for hosting a ARMA server
<Tal__> .......
<TJ-> Tal__: Try installing it from the command-line and see what messages you get
<zykotick9> TJ-: keep in mind, a lot os VPS provides give a "root" password for there ubuntu installs :(
<Zyroo> TJ: During the installation If i select em1 interface thats intel as primary ethernet it will work perfect but the other card hangs and wont restart,with service command or by ifdown . I tried many ways but still problem
<Tal__> What would i need to type?
<zykotick9> TJ-: s/a lot os/a lot of/
<TJ-> zykotick9: Tal__ The issue is probably because to install steam the user must have an Ubuntu One account, and it is installed from a proprietary repository which needs an authentication key for apt to access it
<zykotick9> TJ-: are you serious?  that's crazyness...
<TJ-> Zyroo: Define "hangs"? Show us entries from the logs detailing the failure. We need specific information we're not telepathic
<k1l> are you sure you need steam for managing a server?
<Tal__> Well how do i fix this?
<TJ-> zykotick9: That's the standard procedure for the proprietary packages
<zykotick9> TJ-: i personally consider the fact that "ubuntu software center" can install software (purchased) that apt-get can't to be...  i don't have a word.
<TJ-> Tal__: What are you using to install steam? The software-center GUI ?
<Tal__> Yes
<Zyroo> TJ:What should i provide you with
<TJ-> zykotick9: It can get to it, but it has to provide a digital key. When you purchase software (or install £0 software) apt installs the key, and uses it to authorise itself with the archive HTTP server.
<TJ-> Zyroo: If something is hanging presumably there are entries in "/var/log/dmesg" or "/var/log/kern.log" showing the problem.
<Tal__> Alright, lets veer away from what I am downloading, Can you give me some steps to getting rid of this stupid authorization password. it appears on every download i attempt.
<TJ-> Tal__: And you're giving Software Centre your Ubuntu One credentials?
<Tal__> Yes
<Territoriojoven> i wrote sudo restart lightdm and now i can't boot into lubuntu
<TJ-> Tal__: So it says "processing" then a dialog pops up entitled "Authenticate" and it has list box showing the user(s) you can authenticate as, and an edit box for typing the password?
<Territoriojoven> it stays in a black screen with some stuff saying OK and Stopped
<Tal__> No, it just provides a password box and thats it. no options
<TJ-> What version of Ubuntu have you installed into that virtual machine?
<sterk> Hi. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a laptop with a broken screen. I have a monitor connected via HDMI. Can i switch the installer to show on the second monitor? Right now the second monitor is all black, and the laptop screen has 0 visibility
<zykotick9> TJ-: thanks.  but someone was in #ubuntu the other day with the opposite problem.  they purcahsed in in "ubuntu software center" and didn't see it in apt-cache search foo ?
<TJ-> sterk: If the HDMI is detected, output should be cloned onto it
<Tal__> TJ me?
<zykotick9> s/in in/it in/
<TJ-> zykotick9: They should, *after* the apt authentication keys are installed.
<CyberGabber> sterk: Sometimes with pressing together kets [fn] and f4 , cycling trough internal/external
<sterk> TJ-: Any idea what might br wrong if it isn't cloned? The monitor works fine with that laptop, so no problems with that
<wylde> sterk: did you try the hardware keys? eg. Fn+F5
<ArielX_> thanks for the help
<sterk> CyberGabber: I've tried that without any success
<zykotick9> TJ-: ;) and that's something YOU could help with, but i certainly couldn't....
<sterk> The UNetbootin menu showed just fine (i'm using a usb stick), but as soon as it loaded Ubuntu, the screen went black
<Tal__> Okay,so would it be easier to rent a Windows 2012 Server lisencse and host servers on that?
<Tal__> This is confusing
<zykotick9> sterk: 1) unetbootin (from windows) MAY have issues booting ubuntu AND 2) look into "nomodeset" boot option, "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details
<Territoriojoven> <Territoriojoven> i wrote sudo restart lightdm and now i can't boot into lubuntu
<sterk> zykotick9: I head the ubuntu boot sound (drum thing), so i think it booted fine?
<sterk> I have Windows running on it now (works fine with the monitor) so i suppose i could use Wubi
<sterk> Can Wubi do a full wipe of the disk and install Ubuntu as the only OS, or only side by side with windows?
<zykotick9> sterk: wubi = LOL
<k1l> Tal__: you mean arma2?
<Territoriojoven> i could install ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu fine with wubi
<Tal__> yes
<Tal__> k1l: yes
<k1l> Tal__: i read that there are standalone servers
<wilee-nilee> sterk, neither it installs as a file in windows
<sterk> If i connected the monitor with VGA, instead of HDMI, could that help anything?
<TJ-> zykotick9: when these packages are installed, a file such as "private-ppa.launchpad.net_commercial-ppa-uploaders_steam_ubuntu.list" is added to "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/" and the credentials are added to "/etc/apt/auth.conf" such as "machine private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/steam/ubuntu login tj password somepasswordhere"
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | sterk black screen solution
<ubottu> sterk black screen solution: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l> Tal__: like on this howto: http://www.apollon-domain.co.uk/?p=221   steam is not even mentioned once on that howto.
<Tal__> steam doesnt matter
<Tal__> though
<Tal__> What matter is i CANT download anything
<Tal__> steam is irrelevant
<k1l> Tal__: connect through ssh and use wget to download the stuff. if there is an error show the error in here
<nanang_> what's karnel ?
<Tal__> how do i connect through ssh?
<Tal__> :P noob
<Tal__> me
<TJ-> sterk: Sorry, missed your earlier reply. If you have access to an SSH session, try running "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<wilee-nilee> sterk, Have you checked on a screen for the computer, might not be that expensive and worth the investment.
<k1l> Tal__: ssh user@ip
<TJ-> Tal__: As I said earlier, if the user has admin rights, then the password of that user is being requested when you see the prompt for the password, when wanting to download/install a package
<wilee-nilee> !ssh | Tal__
<ubottu> Tal__: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Tal__> okay
<Tal__> is SSH already on my server?
<Tal__> since i cant download things
<zykotick9> TJ-: if you use method outlined in <!addppa> i agree.  BUT PPA's are a bad idea IMO.
<k1l> Tal__: ssh is to connnect to your server
<TJ-> Tal__: How are we supposed to know? It *isn't* a server if you've got ubuntu-desktop installed. It's just a remote desktop on a headless instance, which would suggest it would not have "openssh-server" installed.
 * TJ- thinks Tal_ is more than a little lost right now. We need to know which release and which flavour is installed. 
<Zyroo> TJ:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177614/
<sterk> Connecting it with VGA fixed my problems. Thanks for the help everyone
<TJ-> Zyroo: Thanks. kern.log shows both interfaces are fine. ifconfig looks OK... pastebin "/etc/network/interfaces" please
<romario> Olá
<Zyroo> TJ:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177625/ here it is
<TJ-> Zyroo: pastebin "ip route ls" ... it looks to me that because both interfaces are on the same sub-net, that the default root is using em1
<crispyhex> Hey question. I need to install ubuntu on an old computer that has a CD drive NOT a DVD drive.  I downloaded the img.gz file for the netboot version of 12.10 so that I can actually fit the os on a CD.  How do I burn the img.gz file onto a CD? or do I just write the file onto the CD and try to boot from it??
<TJ`> oh hai guize
<Taiiwo> crispyhex: Try Unetbootin
<bekks> crispyhex: the netinstall iso fits on a cd.
<zykotick9> TJ-: sorry, took me - WAY to long to "get on the trolley" on this one (simpsons reference).  ok, so when you install something from USC, it adds a PPA/with-key to people's sources.list (and/or sources.list.d)?  i think i gotcha.
<Taiiwo> Oh, yea. I didn't think about space...
<crispyhex> is the netinstall an iso though??
<bekks> crispyhex: Thats what I just said.
<TJ-> crispyhex: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sterk> wilee-nilee: It's an "old" worn out laptop that i occasionaly use as a media center, so if i get it to work on my TV, i'm happy :)
<Zyroo> TJ: Actually i tried many ips finally i came up with same subnet before i was using different ranges coz i want to try this machine as a gateway. Every time i tried to restart one card   showing problems
<wilee-nilee> crispyhex, Yes the net install is an iso
<wilee-nilee> sterk, Cool, may be tough it seems, good luck.
<Taiiwo> Zyroo: You might want to look at XMBC
<inahd_> hey all
<crispyhex> alright thank you, I didn't know about the minimalCD.  Thanks!
<Zyroo> Taiiwo:Please could you tell me how?
<inahd_> anyone know how to get bluetooth/wiimote working!?
<TJ-> zykotick9: Yes, precisely. But I think Tal_'s problem is simply that the user's password is required (via gksudo etc) to install the package and for some reason the wrong one is being given
<zykotick9> crispyhex: fyi, you can "cat, cp, dd" the mini.iso onto the root of a USB drive to make a working install USB.
<Taiiwo> Zyroo: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=XBMCbuntu
<Taiiwo> That's Ubuntu with XMBC preconfigured as a media center. There are install instructions and download links on that page.
<TJ-> Zyroo: Have you tried using "ping -I p5p1 $IP_OF_ANOTHER_MACHINE" (the option is upper-case i, not a lower-case L!) ?
<Zyroo> Taiwoo, TJ   let me check
<Territoriojoven> what?
<Zyroo> TJ: No ping
<TJ-> Zyroo: It is possible the replies end up coming back through the em1 interface. You might want to use "tcpdump" to inspect traffic on the networks
<TJ-> Zyroo: lets see the "ip route ls" output, without it, we're flying blind
<xmetal> hmm i just noticed the distro I use + unity DE says "Ubuntu 13.04" in the System Info part ... i wonder (i am websearching now) what the "difference is" between that distro + Unity and Ubuntu
<Zyroo> TJ i can understand sorry for the trouble could be the issue with router or some le me check packets
<TJ-> Zyroo: Let's see the routes! they are the key
<k1l> xmetal: what does "lsb_release -a" tell? (show in a pastebin)
<skinux> Is it a good idea to use Linux partitioning software for shrinking Windows partition to give Ubuntu more space?
<k1l> skinux: you should consider to have a backup no matter which software you use to fiddle with partitions.
<k1l> skinux: but i prefer to use the windows tool to shrink windows partitions. (some where in the hdd system settings in windows)
<xmetal> dont see why not ... although i'd backup anything "critical first"
<xmetal> i have seen people knock Gparted (Linux based) but I have used it for years and never had an issue with it
<xmetal> even when editing windows NTFS partitions
<xmetal> lol when i partition even MS paritions, whatever I use always tends to be Linux based anyway
<skinux> My problem with backing up is I have probably 120G used by software and files and I don't have enough discs for that.
<k1l> xmetal: i didnt say its not possible to use gparted for that task.
<Zyroo> TJ: I cant give you complete info no problems man other ips are WAN ips inside a zone
<xmetal> and i never said you did say that
<Zyroo> TJ: sorry for the trouble
<xmetal>  either way can be an optiopn
<xmetal> er option too
<xmetal> for the given more space to Ubuntu part I'd use gparted
<xmetal> not sure if (or if ... how well it works) MS partition "manager" handles Linux partitions
<acidulous> --
<k1l> xmetal: i am sure it doesnt handle linux paritions. i am just prefering to let windows handle their partitions
<xmetal> ah ... not that bad of an idea
<xmetal> as i said I know people who have issues with gparted, though i have not had issues
<Territoriojoven> help pls
<xmetal> so letting MS handle that side of it, may be a good idea
<Territoriojoven> so i tried to fix what happened and got into my ubuntu session or something
<Territoriojoven> startx gave me a black screen
<xmetal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Territoriojoven> okay
<k1l> Territoriojoven: dont use startx.
<Territoriojoven> a friend told me to use it to fix it
<xmetal> hmm lol the bot always lags whne i try to use it
<xmetal> there we go :)
<k1l> start the lightdm with (sudo service lightdm start)
<acidulous> anyone know how i could boot ubuntu from a usb drive on windows 8?
<acidulous> this secure boot thing is stopping me :/
<Territoriojoven> well i ran weechat-curses
<k1l> if it doesnt show the loginscreen see the logs why that is happening: ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/syslog
<Territoriojoven> and now im in a full screen weechat with no command line
<zykotick9> Territoriojoven: what graphics card?  "lspci | grep -i vga"
<Territoriojoven> none
<Territoriojoven> just some integrated thing
<acidulous> <acidulous> anyone know how i could boot ubuntu from a usb drive on windows 8?
<acidulous> <acidulous> this secure boot thing is stopping me :/
<Territoriojoven> hmhmm
<Territoriojoven> sudo service lightdm start sends me back to the black screen
<Territoriojoven> wait a minute ill tell you what it says
<StarFlower> acidulous, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI may help
<OerHeks> acidulous, there is a manual for UEFI, works only with a 64 bit CPU
<Territoriojoven> starting the windbind daemon windbind, starting ntpd server ntpd and stopping server V runlevel compatibility
<skinux> Tried BleachBit, recovered 600MB.
<skinux> I still don't think the disk should be anywhere near full, though.
<Territoriojoven> i can use the command line, lightdm doesn't seems to work, what now?
<TimPlaz> Has anyome got flash player to work in Chrome or firefox in Ubuntu 12.04? Did a fresh install on a Compaq Presario S6300NX. Have yet to be able to view flash content as well as www.youtube.com videos.
<OerHeks> Territoriojoven, after starting, ctrl + alt + F7 to switch on desktop
<StarFlower> skinux, you may want to install and use filelight to see where the space is being used
<Territoriojoven> that sends me to the black screen with the above stuff
<zykotick9> OerHeks: (i'd expect you to know this) but alt+f7 if they aren't currently in Xorg.
<StarFlower> TimPlaz, you should try installing hal
<Territoriojoven> IDK what happened
<Territoriojoven> i was trying to disable the guest account
<Territoriojoven> it worked on xubuntu
<k1l> Territoriojoven: its hard to help you without the logs and errormessages and what you did before
<acidulous> debian > ubuntu
<cavert> Is there a GUI interface package that I can use to see whats running in the background? Or a terminal command? But not totally up to speed with Terminal. Thanks
<Territoriojoven> i did sudo restart lightdm
<Territoriojoven> and i dont know how to get the logs
<cavert> Running Lubuntu
<StarFlower> cavert, system monitor
<zykotick9> cavert: htop is handing in terminal/console
<k1l> acidulous: stop that trolling in here. thanks
<zykotick9> s/handing/handy/
<Territoriojoven> currently im switching from command line to weechat with alt + arrow keys
<acidulous> how is that trolling?
<cavert> StarFlower: Thanks
<StarFlower> cavert, your welcome
<cavert> zykotick9: Thanks much.
<skinux> According to filelight 93% of my disk is used.
<Territoriojoven> k1l: what do i do to get the logs?
<skinux> Maybe I will have to give Ubuntu more space from Windows.
<Territoriojoven> skinux: how do you do that? mine has also ran out of space, I thought the 5gb installation was just for the os
<cavert> 1st time using a fresh install of Lubuntu. Must say very smooth, solid, an I'm loving it.........
<john__> Hello
<john__> I was wondering
<john__> How do I install Gentoo?
<Territoriojoven> lol
<skinux> Shrink Windows partition and expand Ubuntu's, pretty much.
<LegendaryQ> john__: that'll be more effective at the arch linux channel
<john__> will they help me install Gentoo?
<skinux> I think I'll have to shrink Windows, create a new partition, then merge Ubuntu's partition with the new one.
<LegendaryQ> Probably not, tbh
<Territoriojoven> hmm
<Territoriojoven> "lightdm start/running, process..."
<Territoriojoven> i have that like 3 times
<Territoriojoven> maybe im running the lightdm but its not working somehow
<Territoriojoven> killall did nothing
<Territoriojoven> sooo what can i do?
<cavert> Is there a way to UN-encrpt my hard drive? ~ ~ I chose the option during install of Ubuntu 12.10 to "encrypt" my drive. - Have installed Lubuntu desktop and using that instead of Ubuntu.
<Bryce_> debian > ubuntu?
<Territoriojoven> ...
<Bryce_> debian > ubuntu?
<Territoriojoven> sooo what can i do?
<Territoriojoven> is there anything fun i can do from command line?
<kampiyo> mm
<kampiyo> run  cmatrix
<kampiyo> ;)
#ubuntu 2013-10-01
<Territoriojoven> well i have no browser so im going to trust you
<pfifo> hello world.py
<Territoriojoven> not installed
<Territoriojoven> ugh
<Territoriojoven> stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<Territoriojoven> what does that means?
<pfifo> ssystem 5 was a (the) unix fr4om way back when, it used a system of 'runlevels' to start and stop services when booting up and shutting down, this all has been replaced by !upstart in ubuntu, but remains backwards compatible
<pfifo> Im thinking about getting a cheap VPS to test out my latest program, it seems ubuntu isnt too popular of a choice for servers
<Shadowandlight> FAPVPS is great, what ive been using
<Territoriojoven> good news
<Territoriojoven> i fixed it
<Territoriojoven> bad news
<Territoriojoven> my resolution is bad and i can't change it back
<Territoriojoven> it only allows me 1024x768
<pfifo> I had to put some crap in my /etc/rc.local to get my 1920x1080
<Territoriojoven> what crap?
<yellow_no_5> Just installed Ubuntu on a VM on my Mac. Takes a little while to get used to, but it's good.
<pfifo> its not there anymore :(
<pfifo> was it on this machine?
<Hundred> does Mac have spyware?
<Territoriojoven> xrandr wont change it
<reisio> Hundred: hrmm?
<pfifo> Territoriojoven, sorry I cant find the tutorial I used either
<malinus> Why is it, that the older version of emacs (23) is the default one when doing apt-get install emacs. Instead of the newest version (that is actually there, "hidden" under emacs24)
<Territoriojoven> but does it says something specific?
<malinus> what is the thinking behind that?
<Territoriojoven> maybe you added a line saying the resolution you wanted to use
<Territoriojoven> maybe i can use it too
<yellow_no_5> How do you switch the GUI. i heard cinnamon is a good GUI.
<reisio> malinus: actually where?
<reisio> yellow_no_5: install it, then choose it at the login screen
<pfifo> Territoriojoven, I had to run 2 different commands, one to add the resolution, and one to change to it
<malinus> reisio, it's in the repository. Just under emacs24, the default "emacs" installs emacs23
<yellow_no_5> kool, thanks i'll try it. Thanks Reisio
<reisio> malinus: it was probably added as emacs24 when it was still in beta
<reisio> malinus: which according to Ubuntu might still be the case, stable upstream (Emacs devs) is not the same as stable downstream (Ubuntu maintainers)
<malinus> reisio, oh okay. So it's kinda of a beta?
<reisio> malinus: my guess is that it was not stable even according to Emacs developers when the package 'emacs24' was created
<reisio> malinus: there is always a lag between upstream stable and distro stable, to make sure it actually is stable, as compared to the whole rest of the distro
<reisio> when people sudo apt-get install emacs, they have expectations of stability
<reisio> when they sudo apt-get emacs24, they probably haven't as much, since it's probably specifically a prerelease package
<malinus> reisio, so in theory, the emacs24 isn't as tested with the rest of the ubuntu system and packages, so there could be some bugs, with let's say unity or whatever?
<pfifo> Territoriojoven, this looks like it http://askubuntu.com/questions/95977/set-a-specific-screen-resolution-with-xrandr
<reisio> malinus: in theory and reality
<reisio> newer things cannot be as mature as older things
<pfifo> malinus, theres like 8 version of emacs in the repos
<reisio> they can be tested enough to be considered as stable as previous versions, however
 * pfifo wishes there was like 8 versions of gcc in the repos too
<malinus> I'm new to linux and all, but generally ubuntu is considered very conservative when it comes to software? So in theory the "standard repos" will be lagging more behind compared to other distros?
<reisio> malinus: no Ubuntu is not conservative
<pfifo> malinus, no not at all
<reisio> but there's not much you can do about the lag besides throw tons of money and developers at the problem
<AndChat-224721> !latest | malinus
<ubottu> malinus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<reisio> ...or sacrifice stability/reliability/security
<reisio> you pick one or the other
<reisio> if you instantly make available upstream's code, you cannot remotely guarantee stability/reliability/security
<pfifo> malinus, we have a LTS that is long term stability (currently 12.04) and a latest greatest release (currently 13.04)
<reisio> not without a lot more money and devs than any distro is utilizing
<reisio> in some cases there are even legal issues to consider, sometimes upstream changes licenses and other strange things
<malinus> Funny how different it is compared to windows. On windows, you just find some software, and just assume the developers made sure there are no bugs. But I guess on linux there are more possibility of "cross-interferences" between software ?
<Dr_Willis> you never assume the developers made sure there are no bugs.. thats 'impossible'  ;0
<reisio> malinus: well what I do is assume the developers did no such thing :p
<reisio> on Windows :p
<reisio> the point being that theoretically Ubuntu maintainers are making sure any particular version of any particular package added to the repos breaks no other packages
<reisio> which is, y'know, super great
<Dr_Willis> on windows you are grabing software often from differnt sites. In ubuntu, you should stick to the tested default repos.
<pfifo> malinus, you forgetting on microsoft, there are no bugs, there all features
<reisio> :p
<malinus> reisio, but in windows, how would a software break another software?
<malinus> and how does that exactly happen on linux
<Dr_Willis> malinus:  ive had .net updates totally break things.
<reisio> malinus: any number of ways
<reisio> on Windows each installer can basically do whatever it wants
<reisio> there is no oversight
<reisio> each time you install an application on Windows, you are tossing a coin
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> from when i setup ubuntu i chose some preset path's for windows partitions and now i want to change them
<reisio> there is no package management, at all
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you'd probably want to edit /etc/fstab, then
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  look in /etc/fstab  if its defined there.
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  the mountpoint directory must exist befor you mount the filesystem
<malinus> reisio, yeah, I'm following you. But you just assume the developer took care of everything. I'm just trying to understand why this is so different on linux.
<pfifo> malinus, if Software A and B each use Library C, and Software A upgrades Library C to a version that is incompatable with Software B... then Software B will stop working as expected
<reisio> malinus: because assumptions are bad
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so the only thing i do is edit the path's in /etc/fstab and now only root has access, and sudo chown roy:roy /media/roy/windows_xp does not work
<reisio> malinus: and also, yes, each installer has to basically provide all of its own libraries and deps on Windows
<reisio> malinus: Unix systems try to minimize redundant things
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> it will say it changed it, then when i repete it say it changed it again, instead or retained
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  you do not chown or chmod ntfs/vfat filesystes. You use the proper mount options in fstab
<malinus> reisio, ah, so there is the thing. It's about the libraries. Thanks. And libraries are the same things we call .dll on windows right?
<reisio> malinus: it's partially about the libraries, and dependencies
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> the path's do exist before mounted and roy ownes them, and when i mount root ownes them
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  what is your exact fstab line for the filesystem?
<reisio> malinus: and auditing and QA
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  the owner of the directory BEFOR the mount,m does not matter
<reisio> malinus: basically every choice to be made, Unix makes the superior decision about what to do :p
<reisio> malinus: you can still run the latest, unaudited, unreviewed, untested applications if you want
<reisio> malinus: but they tend to not be easily available through repos
<reisio> as that would defeat the purpose
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well i left the orginal parms the same, but tince they dont work now i been messing with them
<reisio> except for particular distros, whose goal is that
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04  worth a read for some good background info.
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04  worth a read for some good background info.: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pfifo> reisio, for example, unif fragments file systems in such a manner as to speed up file access times
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> UUID=90F4858CF48574EE /media/roy/windows_XP ntfs    user 0       0
<reisio> pfifo: :)
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  you need to add some uid=1000 and perhaps dmask=0022 fmask=0022 type options
<reisio> it's the difference between a motivation of developers who want to get paid, and those who want the software to simply be the most efficient it can be
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> but it was much different
<malinus> reisio, thanks, I think I understand it all a bit better now.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i thonk this was the orginal UUID=90F4858CF48574EE /media/roy/windows_XP ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<reisio> malinus: more :p http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Package_management_system http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_philosophy
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  that would be a sort of odd 'gid' to use
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well thats the way the os did it from orginal setup before i ever touched fstab
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i dont know what gid affects
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, the part you changed affects how it is mounted, changing it back will fix it, if your trying to mount it in a different location you have to edit a different part of the line
<Dr_Willis> im not on my ubuntu box to paste an example ntfs-3g entry from my fstab.  the ntfs-3g homepage has numerous examplkes and info about all the options
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, not really, 46 is a sane choice 'plugdev'
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  pfifo: i left the orginal parm's alone .. I Only modify the path and then after root own the files
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  that would be for external media only? or internal as well?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> mine uses ntfs and not ntfs-3g, should i change that?
<jmite> I'm wondering if I could get some help with the Saucy beta. I'm trying to run Steam, and Netflix-desktop, but neither can connect to the internet. Firefox and thunderbird connect just fine. Any thoughts?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> Both internal and external im mounting
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, i dont thing there is a hardwireddev group, but it would be a suitable group too :)
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  the ntfs-config tool can automate most of this
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, you likely put a space character in the name of the new mount location
<Dr_Willis> spaces in filenames/paths - a way common mistake. ;)
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, why dont you paste you new line so we can see whats going on
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> pfifo, not true, no spaces in the entire path
<jayhawker07> I have a data partition at /media/data, how can I get it to mount at boot?
<Dr_Willis> jayhawker07:  make an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> !mount | jayhawker07
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> UUID=727084FD7084C975 /media/roy/windows_7 ntfs    user 0       0
<ubottu> jayhawker07: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> but user was not there it was other stuff, i been tring to fix it
<jayhawker07> ty
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, see that part that says 'user' it should read 'defaults,umask=007,gid=46' like in the original
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> hey that was the orginal, and it makes it to where only root ownes it
<Dr_Willis> be sure to unmount the filesystem  after you do changes, befor you remount it..
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> UUID=90F4858CF48574EE /media/roy/windows_XP ntfs defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  you ARE unmounting and remounting the share after changeing that file?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> now unmounting and remountion....
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its root:plugdev
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, whats the right umask? im not good with this, 007 makes everything end up rwxrwx--- dosent it?
<Dr_Willis> nothing like the same filesystem mounted to the same location 5+ times to confuse things
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> root : plugdev
<Dr_Willis>  the ntfs-3g docs  mention using 0022 most of the time i belive
<Dr_Willis> if you want to See the files owned by your user. you use the uid=YOURUSERSID  option i belive
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how to find my userid
<Dr_Willis> echo $UID   or 'uid' perhaps
<Dr_Willis> mine is 1000 - first user alwyas starts at 1000 on ubuntu
<pfifo> just `id`
<Dr_Willis> and most likely you do want to be using ntfs-3g  not ntfs
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what does gid affect
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> should i do umake=1000 or uid=1000 and take off umask
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, the group that owns the file
<Dr_Willis> leave umask.
<Dr_Willis> umask is what sets the  rwx permissions
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> leave umaks as what
<Dr_Willis> uid/gid - sets the owner and group
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g docs/faq mention other options my may want to use in other cases
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, try this 'defaults,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000'
<MKCoin> can I restart compiz without everything imploding?
<reisio> MKCoin: probably
<Dr_Willis> MKCoin:  compiz --replace &  from a terminal or alt-f2 and compiz --replace
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> that did the job.. defaults,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000
<Dr_Willis> that sets it where ONLY that user can access the files Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<jmite> Question: I'm wondering if I could get some help with the Saucy beta. I'm trying to run Steam, and Netflix-desktop, but neither can connect to the internet. Firefox and thunderbird connect just fine. Any thoughts?
 * pfifo feels sorry for all the plugdev users that just got the boot
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok, what if i wanted any and every user
<Dr_Willis> jmite:  you mean the linux nativ3e steam client? or windows steam in wine? and 13.10 support in #ubuntu+1 and wine support in #winehq
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  then you need options simile rto what you had eralier with the plugdev.
<jmite> Native, didn't know about the +1 irc. Thanks!
<reisio> jmite: I'm not sure but pipelight may have superseded netflix-desktop
<MKCoin> Dr_Willis: will that affect the placement of windows in my unity panels?
<Dr_Willis> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_Willis> MKCoin:  windows on the panel? huh
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i do use wine on that drive, with current settings do u forsee any problems
<MKCoin> I mean, workspaces
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, put each and every user into the plugdev group and use group permissions insterad of owner permissions
<Dr_Willis> MKCoin:  no idea.
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i think that may be the default :) i only got 1 user here.
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, no as long as your running wine as your current user
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, you can always create a login for me :D
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok, so what would i set for any user to read and write, and roy as owner
<TNTS> Hi, I came across a problem with Flash. I can't seem to navigate around the settings. I've reinstalled the plugin but still nothing happened
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> just for any future problems to avoid them before they happen
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, `defaults,umask=007,uid=1000,gid=46` and then add users to the plugdev group ex 'sudo useradd pfifo plugdev' to give them access
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok ttyl
<wylde> TNTS: that's been a problem for quite a while. You can manage the settings here: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<Dr_Willis> the ntfs-config tool has checkboxs for this :)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> till next time
<pfifo> TNTS, thats a known problem
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  fullscreen the flash player is one 'common' fix.
<skinux> How can we merge Ubuntu's partition with another partition? Can it be done using GParted?
<Dr_Willis> skinux:  shrink one. enlarge other.. mount them, copy/move files over.. unmount them, repeat
<scottyinzeo> hi all - running 13.10 on a macbook pro 6,2 using the nouveau open source driver - upon resume after suspend, the system seems to freeze with just the wallpaper appearing - any ideas on a fix for this?
<Dr_Willis> skinux:  unless you have no files one of the partions/ then you just delete it and resize the other
<TNTS> Awesome thanks Dr_Willis
<TonyMontana> hello
<pfifo> world
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> nnnnooooooooo i just used ntfs-config out of curiosity .. just after i had it working in fstab,
<skinux> I deleted one, but resize is grayed out for Ubuntu's partition.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can u repete the line with the *=1000 stuff
<pfifo> skinux, cause its mounted, you should be doing this from a livecd!!
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, `defaults,umask=007,uid=1000,gid=46` and then add users to the plugdev group ex 'sudo useradd pfifo plugdev' to give them access
<skinux> Oh. Duh! Thank you./
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ntfs-config did it like this and only root owns it UUID=90F4858CF48574EE   /media/roy/windows_XP   ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8     0       0
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> would the locale=en_US.UTF-8 be a good thing to leave on there , what does it do
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config has check box's to all ow all users to have full access
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dr_Willis> the ntfs-3g docs should detail all the options. that sets the local for  the filenames i belive.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what does the local for the file names do
<Dr_Willis> !local
<Dr_Willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Dr_Willis> its what language you are using
<Dr_Willis> english  United states
<pfifo> is there a locale for moon/mars or other extra-planetary ares yet?
<reisio> there would have to be a language variant for those places first
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i saw a 'redneck' language on some disrto years ago.
<ToBeinfinit_> .info
<pfifo> what do the computes on ISS use for timezone?
<reisio> I think the ISS could probably keep track of what timezone it was nearest
<Biomechd> hey guys, what can you tell me about my rhythmbox from this? http://pastebin.com/9BYaVNy1
<htpc_> xboxdrv doesn't handle hibernate/thaw correctly so I wrote a script to toggle it and made an entry in sleep.d, weird behaviour the script actually _prevents_ the pc from hibernating and when it wakes up causes the network to drop -- advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6177891/
<Biomechd> i'm hoping it has something to do with why rhythmbox refuses to stream a vast majority of my music via wlan from a windows 7 host computer.
<reisio> htpc_: vboxdrv?
<htpc_> reisio, xboxdrv, usermode driver for wireless xbox 360 controller
<hfase> Why not mount a share and play your music with any app
<hfase> I usually set up the other way around samba sharing to windows
<pfifo> Biomechd, do you have the right codecs installed?
<Biomechd> pfifo: no idea.
<pfifo> Biomechd, I swaer by VLC `sudo apt-get install vlc-nox`
<reisio> without X you may as well use mplayer :)
<Biomechd> pfifo: i tried installing vlc but there's something wrong with my ubuntu's repositories or install scripts or something. it refuses to install a lot of things i try to put on.
<pfifo> Biomechd, you may need to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<Biomechd> pfifo: that's just it. i can't. i can't enable them in the software center, and i don't think i can enable them in sources.list. i could try editing the text file, though, in hopes that maybe something changed it in an update and messed stuff up again.
<uronu> hello guys, is there a different between php-ldap in fedora and php5-ldap in ubuntu?
<pfifo> Biomechd, what happens when you run `sudo apt-get install vlc-nox` put it all in a pastebin
<uronu> !php-ldap
<uronu> !php5-ldap
<pfifo> !info php5-ldap
<ubottu> php5-ldap (source: php5): LDAP module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3 (raring), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<uronu> pfifo: thanks
<uronu> !info php-ldap
<ubottu> Package php-ldap does not exist in raring
<Biomechd> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/1Sxc3WF7
<pfifo> uronu, there is most likely a difference in the version, maybe more than that
<pfifo> Biomechd, do you have any PPA's installed?
<Biomechd> pfifo: i dunno.
<pfifo> Biomechd, pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get install -f`
<Gordon11> Howdy, I have a lenovo y510p with SLI 750m.  I am having trouble getting the nvidia driver installed. Is there anyone that can help?
<Biomechd> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/KZ4qRA0f
<uronu> pfifo: All I want is that my ldap user can change their password through web. And I what I found is that there is a tool like php-ldap on fedora that the ldap user can change their passwd. I think php5-ldap on ubuntu is same with it.
<Gordon11> I have tried both 13.04 and 13.10-beta along with various tutorials found on the web. The odd issue with this laptop is that these cards are normally optimus with the CPU GPU but on this system, the Haswell GPU is disabled so I am not sure if bumblebee or prime apply
<dman777> how come my /etc/bash.bashrc is not being sourced when i log in?
<pfifo> Biomechd, try `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc-nox` again pastebin the output
<pfifo> uronu, not sure about that, never used ldap
<UrielVigilante> GOod night, iam confused about user sudo, sudo su and root, and even more with username or with out it....even after seing this video and respetiv webpage http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/RootSudo#O_que_.2BAOk_.22Root.22_e_.22Sudo.22.3F_Por_que_usar_e_como_usar
<pfifo> dman777, I think you have to get your ~/.bashrc to source /etc/bash.bashrc
<UrielVigilante> should i create a username for sudo ? should i creat a password for it ?
<dman777> pfifo: thanks
<pfifo> UrielVigilante, no, you simply add users to the sudo group ex `sudo usedadd pfifo sudo`
<Sacrelicious> hello all, I was running Cinnamon for my desktop in Ubuntu, and after installing some new desktop environments to try out, it disappeared off my list of options when I login.
<Sacrelicious> When I try to reinstall from the terminal, it tells me it is unable to install, i may have held broken packages.
<Sacrelicious> how do I fix this?
<pfifo> Sacrelicious, try a 'sudo apt get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<UrielVigilante> pfifo: but should i create a password for root, and make the system ask always for the password even in  normal mode ?
<wylde> !root | UrielVigilante
<ubottu> UrielVigilante: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pfifo> UrielVigilante, no... that password that sudo asks for is the users password
<UrielVigilante> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
 * reisio bends his root pw
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilante, You running ubuntu or a derivative?
<sil> ...
<MangaKaDenza> question
<reisio> ya?
<MangaKaDenza> does Ubuntu do WPS?
<reisio> MangaKaDenza: for wireless?
<MangaKaDenza> yesh
<reisio> AFAIK yes, though you want to disable WPS, it's a huge security hole
<MangaKaDenza> now
<UrielVigilante> wilee-nilee: iam using ubuntu 13.04 usb persistent
<MangaKaDenza> how do I initiate a wps?
<reisio> it basically guarantees anyone can root your router
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> wps connection?
<reisio> MangaKaDenza: there'll be a number printed on the router
<reisio> MangaKaDenza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Setup#Methods
<wilee-nilee> UrielVigilante, why, and what for?
<rodicio> Hi, I have a easy problem. I tryed to update the sistem but I can't. I don't know where begin to repair. Here the information that I could get:   http://pastebin.com/cjQZTiCe
<UrielVigilante> My problem is, if iam using ubuntu 13.04 usb persistent, in a laptop with Vista, could be my data on hard drive of Vista in Danger when iam connected to the internet by wifi , or even by ethernet . I will be safer is i create a user name and work there with password programed to ask for all time s and for all modes... when we type something in terminal ?
<xangua> rodicio: did you add a third party repository¿
<sil> Is there going to be some backport for vlc 2.1 without building?
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  dont mount the windows partions, and they cant be accessed. and  i doubt if it would be any risk in any case
<rodicio> xangua,  I think not
<Dr_Willis> sil:  look for a ppa yet?
<sil> I found the videolan daily stable buidls
<sil> gonna try that out
<max64> which is faster in performance ubuntu 13.10 or 13.4 .. i use hp core 2 due laptop with 2.1 GHz processor and 2 FB ram
<rodicio> xangua,  I have installed Opera, chromium and no more
<pfifo> max64, 13.10 questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<max64> @pfifi:thanks
<UrielVigilante> Dr_Willis: to unmount in graphic mode how to do it in side bar ? left click on ti , then what ?
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  filoe manager has an  eject/umount, or somthing item in the menus
<Dr_Willis> or a little arrow to eject
<Dr_Willis> !manual | UrielVigilante
<ubottu> UrielVigilante: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  i imagine you are being overly paranoid.  The browser is not normally going to access arbitary files in the users home. If it could that would be a major security issue. Just dont run java or other stuff  you dont recognize in the browser.
<MangaKaDenza> uh
<MangaKaDenza> anybody?
<sil> what
<UrielVigilante> Dr_Willis: But when i do unmount in file manager, all files disappear from the screen, but in side bar, the icon of the hard drive still there. That sure the disk is unmounted?
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> I couldn;t figure out how to wps
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  its showing unmounted volumes.
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  try the 'mount' command and look
<Dr_Willis> !mount | UrielVigilante
<ubottu> UrielVigilante: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<UrielVigilante> ok, thanks , then i should be safe..i hope!
<UrielVigilante> !mount
<rodicio> xangua,  You could help me? Where do I look for?
<UrielVigilante> Dr_Willis: About the JAva, i have the restrited package. Should i remove something to be safely or dont run java ?
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  i doubt if its going to be an issue. If you dont allow stuff to run, or remove java if you want. I dont worry about it.
<Dr_Willis> \!java
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  by using linux, youi are allready 100x+ safer then if you were using windows
<UrielVigilante> You don know how happy iam , just to hear it from you!
<Dr_Willis> then again - a little common sence goes a LONG way on windows and linux. ;)
<UrielVigilante> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Dr_Willis> biggest danger to a pc - seems to be the users doing stupid stuff these days
<ramon> anyone could tell me if any application that allows interact between ubuntu and an android device?
<UrielVigilante> Playing ONLive games, could be a danger ?
<Dr_Willis> if you want to be truely paranoid/secure/anonymous - thres those anonymous browser disrtos out there. but i forget the names. check the disrtowatch hhomepage
<reisio> ramon: what kind of interaction?
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  #1 thing to get would be 'airdroid' on android
<ramon> reisio, data sharing
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  you can set up samba, or ssh on android. :) to get all the data you want.
<reisio> yeah, sftp is going to be the simplest
<reisio> and bluetooth
<UrielVigilante> Dr_Willis: I use to play Onlive aplication with wine , could be a danger ?
<StarFlower> plex media server lets you watch your videos on your android
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  no idea. Never heard of it.
<ramon> is there anything where i can use the usb cable connection?
<UrielVigilante> To play playstation games on old laptops ...
<Dr_Willis> Plex Is a very nice UPNP/DLNA server setup.  theres evena Plex-Pi client, and Plex clienbts for the Rokus that make watching videos a snap.
<reisio> ramon: yes, but it's going to be more work, not less
<UrielVigilante> Streaming video games ...
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  wifi will be faster i find then any usb connection
<ramon> reisio i have not other option for now
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  seen some onlive console ages ago. but i thought the company went under.  I dont use it. i doubt if its a security issue
<reisio> ramon: what exactly do you want to do?
<ramon> Dr_Willis, i have not any wireless device on my computer
<UrielVigilante> You play games running on their seervers, and and streaming fr you On live....
<ramon> reisio, i want to transfer files back and fore
<reisio> ramon: well if you connect it you should be able to mount the filesystems like any external drive
<reisio> ramon: but I advise caution, particularly if you want to remove files from the device
<reisio> I wouldn't
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  seen wifi routers for $10  ;) not fast. but  cheap.   I dont use  the usb cables any more for  data transfers.
<reisio> Android is not a very smart OS
<UrielVigilante> http://games.onlive.com/
<reisio> I have removed photographs from an Android filesystem before and it decided the OS had to be reinstalled as a result
<Dr_Willis> UrielVigilante:  if you are worried about the sevice not being secure. then google for  their name and see if theres any security issues with them.
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  thats must have been a neat trick.
<ramon> Dr_Willis, send me one over seas and i will really appreciate it...although you also can send me an spare video card which i also need
<ramon> i guess i wait till ubuntu goes mobile
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  time to hit the rummage sales I guess.  You can mount android phones as usb devices via cable. so im not sure what you are really asking any more.
<Dr_Willis> the MTP support can be a little quirky in some ubuntu releases. Its gotten better i hear in 13.04+
<reisio> Dr_Willis: "neat" is one word for it
<pfifo> we need to get away from touch screens and start moving back towards teminal... preferably teletypes that print to paper
<ramon> i thought androind could connect to the PC share internet connection and run applications fron either side
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i used to IRC on greenbar printing terminals.
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  i can run vnc on my phone and get to the pc to do things.. or visa versa
<ramon> vnc?
<Dr_Willis> theres numerous desktop-shareing apps out for androiud and pc. that let you get to the phone from the pc.. or visa-versa
<pfifo> im going to bed
<Dr_Willis> teamviewer exists for android also i belive
<jacerx> I have to use layer 2 VPN before I'll remotely control something on my phone
<ramon> Dr_Willis, that what i want...you suggest vnc?
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  you are not going to be doing much over wired connection. Its possible. but then the phone is right next to you.. so whats the point.
<ramon> Dr_Willis, share the internet connection perhaps
<Dr_Willis> I used some 'wifi-keyboard' app ages ago on android. I pluged the usb cable into the laptop. and could type on the pc. and the keyboard would enter the texct on the phone.
<Dr_Willis> ramon:  shareing the internet, is differnt then running apps.
<Dr_Willis> You want to   have the pc share the internet to the phone - over usb? that should be possible. but i have no idewa what apps on android to use. ask in #android
<Dr_Willis> i recall needing to use some 'adb' commands ages ago to do a similer task to that.
<ramon> adb?
<Dr_Willis> android developer tools
<pentest> Host OS Xubuntu 13.04 is the LTSP server. 1 wifi card connected to Internet. I have got wlan0 (addr:192.168.1.2) and virbr0 (addr:192.168.122.1). Thin Client Guest OS installed in Virtual Box. Is it possible to have Thin Client boot-up with this LTSP server plz using virbr0? Note I have 1 physical NIC and 1 virtual NIC.
<Dr_Willis> pentest:  you want to boot a real physical client, and have it use the virtual server?
<James0r3> is there a list of Lenovo notebooks that have full compatibility running Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> In vbox thers a way the virtual machine can appear on the local lan as a real machine (ie: an ip of 192.168.1.X in your case) then the clients on the lan can access it as if it was a real physical machine on the lan. Did that ages ago for some reason i cant rember. ;)
<icedtea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178029/ how do I enable this job to be restarted by upstart? It won't restart
<reisio> James0r3: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ probably goes a long way
<ramon> thanks guys i go read around
<StarFlower> James0r3, Yes its right here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/
<James0r3> StarFlower: thanks!
<StarFlower> James0r3, Your welcome
<ridhan> any body home
<reisio> mmm, bodies
<Guest93875> mmm, homes
<ridhan> i have problem on my ubuntu version 12.04. wifi cannot enable
<ridhan> reisio can help me
<StarFlower> icedtea, you maybe able to run the following commands
<ridhan> so what can i do
<StarFlower> make sure the program  is running with initctl list
<Biomechd> fuuuuu. i forgot all about xchat and the person who was helping me left. could someone take a look at this? http://pastebin.com/KZ4qRA0f
<legend123> Hi there. Is gparted an untrusted software? Whenever i try to install it via terminal, i get message "The following packages cannot be authenticated!" . See this, http://i.imgur.com/bVogUwZ.png
<icedtea> StarFlower: thats the problem. The program has stopped running but upstart won't restart it
<legend123> Should i continue, even if it is unauthenticated? Is it safe?
<StarFlower> and then run start resetmsmice -u
<StarFlower> you can try that
<ridhan> StarFlower can help
<wilee-nilee> legend123, You add any additional repos?
<StarFlower> even after a reset?
<wilee-nilee> legend123, Run sudo apt-get update and pastebin it I bet you are missing a key
<StarFlower> I want to make sure I understand icedtea
<StarFlower> When you restart the computer it starts but then the process stops?
<icedtea> StarFlower: I am not even sure it ever started to be honest. But whenever I do initctl start resetmsmice it just states: initctl: Unknown job: resetmsmice
<StarFlower> try running start resetmsmice without initctl
<icedtea> oh wait no I got to tun
<icedtea> to run
<icedtea> I had to reload the configuration
<icedtea> sudo initctl reload-configuration
<icedtea> weird
<StarFlower> Good thats great
<StarFlower> =)
<keanne> hi list. i am having problems with ubuntu server  12.04 running in a proxmox environment. it always hang in "stopping mount network filesystem" upon reboot. any ideas?
<legend123> wilee-nilee: Yes, i added some repos related to some deb games and medibuntu some time ago. Here's the pastebin result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178076/
<bret> crap, locked out of my server.  anyone know the default fail2ban time for to many bad logins?
<keanne> using recovery mode then resume, no problem
<somsip_> bret: do you only have one server? Are you on dynamic IP?
<icedtea> keanne: make sure any remote nfs filesystems are mounted with the soft option
<StarFlower> Bret I believe its 3600 seconds
<bret> somsip_, its a virtual machine I rent
<bret> it has 5 static IPs
<keanne> icedtea, i dont have any remote fs mounted
<icedtea> keanne: wierd, not sure than
<icedtea> weird rather
<somsip_> bret: no - are you on dynamic IP. If I mess up on F2B I SSH to another server than ssh from that to F2B server and reset it, or reboot my ADSL modem to get a different IP
<bret> StarFlower, thanks I guess ill figure out something else to do for the next hour.  Stupid overactive SFTP client
<bret> someio_ thats a good idea
<wilee-nilee> legend123, medibuntu is eol however run this command to load the missing key and a update and try the gparted install again. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A8A515F046D7E7CF
<wilee-nilee> legend123, It may have no key, buts lets see.
<StarFlower> strangely enough keanne  i found some evidence that it may be connected to gdm
<StarFlower> one user reported reinstalling gdm helped him
<legend123> wilee-nilee: Thanks. That solved my problem
<wilee-nilee> legend123, Cool, always load the key to extra repos is all, ams be careful in general is all. ;)
<wilee-nilee> and*
<Kalel> Greetings.
<StarFlower> Hi Kalel
<StarFlower> keanne, you can read through this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058251
<StarFlower> might help
<keanne> StarFlower, thanks!
<StarFlower> Your welcome
<StarFlower> Did you fix it?
<Kalel> I have a problem. Later my system had upgraded, my 3g device hasn`t recoginazed anymore. So, I did the downgraded for the 12.04 lts version, 9.4 or something. Now, nothing is showing and I have not internet on my ubuntu. I should I do now?
<Kalel> No.
<Kalel> When I try connect, I see an error? could not find nm-conection...
<baby_born> is there anyone use intel hd graphic 3000 vga card ??
<StarFlower> which 3g device do you have?
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  so what ubuntu release were you using befor? you did a 'normal upgrade to update to the latest packag3es' and things broke?   You then 'reinstalled 12.04 lts' ?
<Renzatic__> Alright people, I've got a complicated question to a complicated problem, caused by my general ignorance and stupidity about some things Linux, and could use some help
<setuid> I just installed 13.04 in a VM to give it a test, and whoa, what the heck is that mess of a default desktop? How do I get back a sensible UI, instead of that candyland thing that is installed by default?
<StarFlower> Renzatic__, what is your problem?
<Kalel> It is a file. Maybe I should download nm-applet again?
<Kalel> nm-applet and Network-manager together?
<Dr_Willis> setuid:  unity has been the default desktop for several releases now. Install a differnt desktop if you want. I use lubuntu or xubuntu on my vm's
<StarFlower> setuid, you can install an extension from extensions.gnome.org
<baby_born> yes... try find in update center
<Renzatic__> to give you the digest version, I did...something to my sound system, and I need to know how to wipe ALSA and Pulseaudio and reset it to default
<setuid> unity? Ok, I'll make sure I put a hold on that, so it's never installed here. What a nightmare.
<Renzatic__> I could go through exactly what I did, but it'd take forever to describe. Might as well jump to the core issue
<Dr_Willis> Renzatic__:  sudo apt-get purge  packagename  , then reinstall them (or reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package)
<StarFlower> setuid, you dont have to do that
<StarFlower> You can use gnome 3 if you want
<StarFlower> or any of the other window managers
<setuid> That's actually no better
<StarFlower> unity is only the defualt
<Dr_Willis> setuid:  nightmare? please dont ramnble.  Theres dozens of desktops you can use
<setuid> I'll fire up sawfish/xfce4
<Dr_Willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<setuid> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Dr_Willis> 3 years now - unity has been the default.
<Renzatic__> this is something I can do in Synaptics, right? Find anything relating to alsa or pulse, uninstall it, reboot, then reinstall it?
<StarFlower> Renzatic__, yes
<StarFlower> setuid, you can use kde or xfce in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Renzatic__:  may be better to use/learn the command line way. in case things break worse.
<StarFlower> you dont have to install a different distro but you can if you want
<Dr_Willis> Renzatic__:  and it may be a good idea to backup imporntant stuff ;) just in case
<Renzatic__> I'm getting better with it, but synaptics helps when I don't know exact package names
<Dr_Willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<Renzatic__> yeah, I'm learning that the hard way :P
<setuid> Is there a meta-package for these desktop interfaces?
<Renzatic__> I'm in that knowledgeable enough to be dangerous stage of my linux education
<Dr_Willis> setuid:  see yes.. xubuntu-desktop was just mentioned. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.48 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<setuid> Doing so now
<Renzatic__> alright, I'm gonna try this out. I'll be back soon if I've got more questions, thanks
<setuid> What's lubuntu, as opposed to xubuntu or kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Dr_Willis> theres also the ubuntu-gnome stuff now if you want the gnome-shell
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<setuid> I'll give that a try. I still run Lucid here, with sawfish, love it? still the most powerful/speediest UI I've used
<Dr_Willis> !info sawfish
<ubottu> sawfish (source: sawfish): a window manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.3-2.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 311 kB, installed size 999 kB
<StarFlower> setuid, yes there all in the repos
<StarFlower> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-xfce-xubuntu-on-ubuntu-linux/
<setuid> Been running sawfish for ~9 years
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Sorry. I lost my connection later I had made my question to you.
<Kalel> [03:10] <Kalel> No, Dr_Willis. I am using 13.04, and yes, the latest default upgrade, normal. I did not any modification in the packages. Anyway, later the upgrade, my modem was not detected.
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  so 13.04 worked. then a system upgrade broke  the 3g. did you try the older kernels befor you just decided to reinstll?
<Kalel> Yes. When I boot with 3.19, my hardware comes in Low Graphic Mode adn the issue persist.
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Is this plausible? http://askubuntu.com/questions/159812/network-manager-indicator-missing
<Dr_Willis> video issue? i thouight you had a 3g modem issue?
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: I am chating from the Live CD, 12.04 lts. Can I make something from here? Rather..
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  make somthing?   You mean try to 'fix' somthing?   SO is this a 3g modem issue? or a video issue? or the system just sort of blew up issue?
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Is that so. Just attemping the another one. Isnt the actual I am interesting to fix..
<wylde> o.O
<Dr_Willis> wylde:  0_o is correct.
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: 3g. Could I extract a file from the Live CD and change for the current broked system?
<Kalel> Dr_Willis: Did you had a look in the link? If I include nm-applet in Startup my problem can be sold?
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  you could test that by just trying it..
<Kalel> Ihave to restart my computer so..
<Kalel> Anyway. i`ll still searchig `till I find something. Thank you.
<Ben64> i have 12.04 and i always get crash notifications, how can i disable them forever and ever and ever? they're annoying
<n0t50h4ppy> Hey guys... Is Ubuntu NSA-proof?
<StarFlower> notifications as in a program crash or the system crashes?
<Ben64> program crashes
<StarFlower> n0t50h4ppy, No i would think not
<Ben64> but stuff really isn't crashing, and i wouldn't want to report it anyway, so i could disable the whole thing and be happy
<shotoflove> I'm having issues implementing ubuntu with Active Directory anyone have some experience with this?
<Dr_Willis> Ben64:  askubuntu.com has sevarl ways you can diable the apport tool to disable those reports
<Ben64> yeah i tried some of those and no luck so far
<n0t50h4ppy> Why?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get remove it. ;)
<Ben64> heh
<StarFlower> http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<Ben64> The following packages will be REMOVED: \n  apport apport-gtk   ..... well i could do that
<Dr_Willis> the reports are mostly ignored for normal releases from what i recall. More for testing the beta stuff.
<Ben64> doesn't mess with ubuntu-desktop or anything i care about
<StarFlower> Ben64, i wouldnt delete it
<StarFlower> just disable it
<Dr_Willis> I recall the apport wiki page/guides mention how its not used much. ;)(
<n0t50h4ppy> How do i make it NSA-proof?
<StarFlower> may help you in the future to debug a problem
<Dr_Willis> n0t50h4ppy:  leave the pc turned off?
<n0t50h4ppy> But.. But.. How do i fap then?
<shotoflove> I tried using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADWin2k8KerberosLDAP but, after I get a kerberos  ticket I'm unable to getent passwd
<Kalel> What means with FAP THEN ?
<shotoflove> syslog complains about failing to bind to the LDAP server because of invalid credentials.  Anyone how exactly I setup my Windows AD account incorrectly for LDAP to communicate with it?
<Dr_Willis> Kalel:  ignore the trolls.
<mn3na3a> unity crashes when i use alt+tab any idea why?
<Kalel> Good night fellas..
<StarFlower> which version of ubunut mn3na3a
<mn3na3a> 12.04.3
<dumont> how many older kernels can the OS keep in the grub file?
<StarFlower> do you have multiple monitors
<dumont> is there a limit, such that if I have 4 kernels including the new one, then the oldest gets deleted?
<Dr_Willis> dumont:  they dont get auto removed as far as i know. Ive seen askubuntu.com have some scripts,  that can check and auto remove older ones.
<dumont> ok, so they don't get auto removed
<dumont> good
<dumont> thanks
<Ponch0> How do I check the linux kernel version on my super computer?
<Dr_Willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<StarFlower> uname -r
<StarFlower> sorry thats for the kernel version
<StarFlower> lol
<Ponch0> Thank u starflower that's exactly what I wanted to know
<StarFlower> Ponch0, your welcome
<Ponch0> I need like a wallpaper of commands or something, i've used this 20 times and i'm still confused
<StarFlower> here you go
<StarFlower> http://security.crudtastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/linux-command-wallpaper.png
<Ponch0> lol, starflower: you're a star today
<StarFlower> Ponch0, =)
<Ponch0> omg that's perfect
<shotoflove> Can anyone help me geting /etc/nslcd.conf to work with windows ad?
<sam113101> guys, serious question, is there supposed to be a menu on transmission?
<StarFlower> its up in the top i think
<sam113101> but other than that?
<StarFlower> of the screen not the program
<StarFlower> I dont think so, theres a preferences but other than that
<sam113101> I can only see the title
<StarFlower> you should have open start pause stop | properties
<StarFlower> under the title
<shotoflove> Anyone know a good paid support site for ubuntu system admins?
<StarFlower> to be an admin for, or looking for support from
<paco123> hi, what is the right program to map Control+c+c to a different key combination, e.g. Altgr+L ? I tried xvkbd, but as it can send ctrl+c, the latter c is sent separately, (as if ctrl was released before), and I need the two "c" to be sent when the ctrl is pressed
<shotoflove> looking for support from
<Dr_Willis> wouldent that be ctrl-c ctrl-c   then?
<wylde> shotoflove: the may have a better idea on that topic in #ubuntu-server
<StarFlower> http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<paco123> no no, ctrl+c+c Dr_Willis
<wylde> they*
<Dr_Willis> paco123:  that just dosent make sence to me. either the 2nd c has ctrl , or it dosent.
<StarFlower> ranges from 105-165 USD per year
<paco123> ctrl (pressed down) + c + c (ctrl is released) Dr_Willis
<StarFlower> for desktop and server is different
<StarFlower> 320-1200
<Dr_Willis> paco123:  perhaps tell the channel what/why you are trying to do this. because somthing is not making sence here.
<paco123> it's a complicated scenario Dr_Willis, it has to do with a shortcut to call goldendict program (ctrl+c+c), I've been able to accomplish it using xdotool, ($xdotool ctrl+c+c) but for some reason sometimes it works, and sometimes it is pressed repeatedly
<StarFlower> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys may help
<Ari-Yang> to replace adobe flash with gnash I should first uninstall flash and then install gnash, yes? is it okay to disable adobe flash in firefox's plugins settings or should I completely uninstall?
<paco123> yes StarFlower, I'm aware of this post, it helped me, but it doesn't say anything about ctrl (pressed down) c + c (ctrl released). It doesn't seem to be possible with xvkbd, but possibly it is because of my ignorance, that's why I'm asking here
<StarFlower> well besides changing programs Im not sure
<paco123> also tried autokey-gtk... but although it works, it doesn't work for such a combination either
<paco123> no xdotool guru here?
<StarFlower> let me do some research and brb
<alone> °·d(¬_¬)b·°
<SoninK> hello
<paco123> I've been hours with this... thanks StarFlower
<StarFlower> your welcome give me just a minute and I'll see if i can help you
<Guest17212> hello anybody have a finger scanner i have a hp envy dv7 i want to get it running on ubuntu 13.04
<gulag2013> Ari-Yang,  I had poor results with Gnash. What is your intention?
<enkur> does anyone know why using the cat command on a regular file does not update the access time stamp?
<Ari-Yang> I just wanted to test it out is all, if I don't like it, I'll go back to using flash
<Paulus68_1> Guest17212: Don't know if this is helpfull (don't have a finger scanner) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/how-to-get-your-fingerprint-reader-working-in-ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> !gnash
<ubottu> Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<gulag2013> Ari-Yang, okay I think I uninstalled flash first/ then installed gnash.
<Ari-Yang> okay, I'll do that
<gulag2013> One other option is to use Minitube for Youtube. I don't believe flash is used. I"m experimenting with that.
<lotuspsychje> Paulus68_1: hi mate
<StarFlower> paco123, well I played with it and got the same results on my computer sometimes it does it right sometimes it repeats
<StarFlower> unfortunately not sure how to fix that
<Ari-Yang> gulag2013, I removed adobe flash plugin and installed gnash but youtube is telling me to install adobe...
<StarFlower> but at least its not you
<gulag2013> ignore that. It will say that no matter what your replacement is.
<paco123> so I guess I'll keep reading tfm and trying StarFlower
<StarFlower> Ari-Yang, enable html5 http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Guest17212> guys how do i make fonts bigger on this xchat?
<Ari-Yang> gulag2013, these are the packages that were installed after running apt-get install browser-plugin-gnash http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vMhg34Q0
<lotuspsychje> Guest17212: preferences
<Ari-Yang> StarFlower, by enabling html5 yt videos will play?
<StarFlower> they should
<Ari-Yang> Guest17212, you should ask that in #xchat channel
<xmetal> SETTINGS ~~> preferences~~~>  appearrances  then "main font"
<paco123> Gnash works fine with youtube
<Ari-Yang> StarFlower, why must this be done? it's required for youtube?
<StarFlower> No its not required there are other ways to get it working and for some people it works by default, but for others it might be a good thing to try
<StarFlower> it just avoids using flash and instead uses html5
<Ari-Yang> so using html5 means it will be using gnash?
<StarFlower> no it uses something else
<Ari-Yang> but I wanted to try using gnash...
<StarFlower> Ok
<gulag2013> Ari-Yang, There are html5 plugins for Firefox and Chrome. It's been a long time sense I messed with Gnash. I think I had to launch the Gnash and tweak it.
<paco123> Ari-Yang, install gnash and remove flashplugin
<Ari-Yang> paco123, I did... I uninstalled flash plugin then installed gnash
<Ari-Yang> should I install this too? mozilla-plugin-gnash - dummy package for renaming to browser-plugin-gnash ?
<paco123> yes, go on
<Ari-Yang> paco123, these are installed http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vMhg34Q0
<gulag2013> Good points the plugins need to be disabled for Adobe don't they?
<Ari-Yang> okay, installing mozilla-plugin-gnash...
<paco123> yes, that's the missing one, then restart mozilla firefox and go to youtube.com Ari-Yang
<wilee-nilee> Guest17212, right click settings-preferences-appearance
<Ari-Yang> paco123, just did, and it still isn't working :s and there is no gnash plugin in firefox's plugins...
<keanne> my ubuntu startup in proxmox problem still persist. here is a screenshot, if anyone have other ideas its highly appreciated http://postimg.org/image/t4iesbzyd/
<Ari-Yang> wait
<paco123> did you restart firefox Ari-Yang ?
<Ari-Yang> http://gyazo.com/4e09c089efa11f86d4373575240e3e64 paco123 is that shockwave suppose to be gnash?
<Ari-Yang> and yes I did restart firefox...
<Ari-Yang> derp
<Ari-Yang> it is
<paco123> yes, that's the one
<Ari-Yang> haha I derped
<StarFlower> keanne, it might be better if you retell whats wrong so we can start helping again
<lotuspsychje> how is the default name of the package that created usb startup disks on ubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> thanks guys~
<keanne> StarFlower, ubuntu running on proxmox (kvm) hangs after the fsck boot sequence
<keanne> StarFlower, see the screenshot that ive posted. after the fsck sequence it just hangs.
<rodicio> I angry, and every thing is allright, but there is a rare thing. Why it's an important security update three drivers of HP Printing? Sorry for my english
<wilee-nilee> rodicio, Your angry over an update that caused no harm?
<gulag2013> rodicio, keep it in perspective there are some of that can't get drivers for are printers, and besides at least it's clear what updates are what. Not like that other o/s
<keanne> rodicio, and those are security updates, whatever those are for those updates are meant to protect you
<gulag2013> You guys remember all the garbage HP installs on a Windows box?
<wilee-nilee> !ot | gulag2013
<ubottu> gulag2013: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rodicio> Are they open source?
<kostkon> havent ised windows since 2005, so to answer the question, no :-P
<wilee-nilee> no anti MS here please
<rodicio> please, are they open source?
<wilee-nilee> rodicio, HOw would we know this support not development.
<Dr_Willis> rodicio:  i imagine some security issue as found and was corrected..
<kostkon> rodicio: not sure if the drivers are open sojrce, the utilities might be though
<Dr_Willis> if the drivers came from cups.org - i belive they would be open sourced
<kostkon> cups
<Dr_Willis> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<kostkon> cups.org or openprinting.org?
<Dr_Willis> look at the both i guess.
<kostkon> or whatever the openprinting url is
<kostkon> linuxprinting? hmm
<Guest17212> rodicio there is opensource product by microsoft
<lotuspsychje> whats the package called to make startup disk on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find usb-startup-creator
<ubottu> Package/file usb-startup-creator does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> hmm what was the name of that binary. i rarely use it
 * xmetal currently searching for what the "real difference is" between Mint + unity DE -vs- Ubuntu 
<xmetal> !ubootbin
<xmetal> no thats not it
<Dr_Willis> xmetal:  leetness ;)
<xmetal> dang it ...
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: i find it handy, and was thinking maybe other Os can download it aswell?
<xmetal> forgot how to spell it
<lotuspsychje> !find creator
<ubottu> Found: usb-creator-common, usb-creator-gtk, libemail-mime-perl, libemail-simple-perl, mobile-atlas-creator
<Dr_Willis> I tend to never use it lotuspsychje  - i use the dozens of other tools at the pendrivelinux sute
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: first one?
<xmetal> same here
<lotuspsychje> or gtk?
<kostkon> lotuspsychje: in windows yoi use unebooting
<xmetal> i use pendrive linux's program
<xmetal> unetboot ? ... that SEEMS closer
<xmetal> lol
<lotuspsychje> !info usb-creator-gtk
<ubottu> usb-creator-gtk (source: usb-creator): create a startup disk using a CD or disc image (for GNOME). In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.47.1 (raring), package size 26 kB, installed size 220 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Dr_Willis> The ubunhtu tool - works only for ubuntu and official variants  some few other  variants
<lotuspsychje> thats the one?
<wilee-nilee> unetbooty
<Dr_Willis> tools at pendrivelinux support more disrtos
<Dr_Willis> and can even make multi-boot-iso-flash drives, auto check md5's auto-download the iso's and other fancy features.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: yes but lets say another distro, would love to move to ubuntu he could down usb-creator right?
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  that tool may or may not work on other disrtos.,
<xmetal> i have a pendrive drive with a few tools (gparted, universal boot CD, etc on it)
<Dr_Willis> most likely theres tools at pendrivelinux that would work
<xmetal> er UBCD i mean
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  you can just use 'dd' to image a ubuntu ISO straight to flash if you want to do it the simplelst way
<xmetal> !find ubootin
<ubottu> Package/file ubootin does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xmetal> dang it i am going to have to google it now :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<xmetal> ah ha
<Dr_Willis> i rarely use Unetbootin these days.  Had to many issues with it in the past. and well - its feature set  - is not that full featured these days. ;)
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: well i like working with that usb creator, and i dont want any other distro then ubuntu so
<xmetal> i use pendrive cause it works and ... a bit "force of habit"
<Xerofyte> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  you asked if the ubuntu usb creator woud 'run' on other disrtos. it may or may not.  It also is not designed to make usb flash drives from  other disrtos iso images.
<rodicio> well, after this update, one of this drivers prevents me to update the sistem.  It would be broken, but giveme problems of dependencies and others, and I couldn't update. I have already arranged but is stupid to have to install anything that's sure i dont need
<Xerofyte> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> rodicio:  pastebin the exact commands, and error messages for the channel to see.
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: but the package is designed for gnome right? should it not run properly on all gnome desktops?
<lotuspsychje> Xerofyte: plz just ask your trouble with ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  designed for gnome? err no.. its designed for ubuntu. so there may or may not be the various support tools on other disrtos even if they use gnome
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: ok tnx!
<rodicio> Ok Dr_Willis  I have arranged that, but I have a bad feeling about that.
<Xerofyte> lotuspsychje: I will If I have any. Just wanted to check what ubottu has to offer ;)
<rodicio> thank's every one
<Dr_Willis> Xerofyte:  you can /msg ubottu  help   and chat to it in private
<lotuspsychje> Xerofyte: lol
<Dr_Willis> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Xerofyte> Thanks Dr_Willis :)
 * xmetal saves the cgi page for future reference
<xmetal> :)
 * lotuspsychje invites 1600 users to #ubuntu-offtopic to have a wild chitchat
 * Dr_Willis is one of the 12 not invited.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ciphoenix> Lol
 * xmetal makes #ubuntu-offtopic-offtopic for when people in #ubuntu-offtopic "ot" me 
<xmetal> !ot xmetal
<xmetal> :P
<ejv> i would totally join that, just saying
<Dr_Willis> just rember the quiet time  in here right now when the next release comes out..
<Flannel> xmetal: you're not even in #ubuntu-offtopic, nor have you been in the past 24 hours.
<ciphoenix> Dr_Willis true. 16 days to go :)
<north> I've installed git-repo tool succesfully on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but when I try to run "repo init -u https://android.googlesource.com/platform/manifest", I get 407 proxy error, I've tried adding https variable to bash script, but nothing seems to be working. I'm unable to get the source
<north> can anyone suggest me a workaround for this ?
<toothe> I'm debating if I should use Ubuntu 12.04 or 13. In short, what's the difference?
<north> toothe: go with what you want
<ejv> if you have to ask, there's really no difference.
<north> ultimately
<toothe> difference?
<north> its Linux
<north> not versions
<north> :p
<xmetal> next time i upgrade i'd like to go with a LTS release
<ejv> !enter | north
<ubottu> north: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: Quiet time lol the servers are going mad at that moment lol
<north> ubottu: sure. I'll keep in mind :)
<ubottu> north: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xmetal> ubottu, is being modest :)
<ubottu> xmetal: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gabboz> Is asking an SSH question(I am using Ubuntu) an appropriate question for this channel?
<Xerofyte> Okay Brothers Here's my question. I want to Uninstall Chromium-browser. How do I do the process in terminal?
<blocky2> what does it mean if the ubuntu installer sees my ntfs partition as 'unknown' but the livecd is able to mount it and view files
<Gabboz> blocky2, the installer isn't as smart(verbose) as the OS is...basically.
<wylde> !apt | Xerofyte: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<blocky2> Gabboz can i resize it?
<ubottu> Xerofyte: sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<north> Xerofyte: do sudo apt-get remove chromium-browser
<lotuspsychje> blocky2: doesnt the installer asks to install next to windows?
<blocky2> lotuspsychje this is 13.10 beta 2 and no it doesn't
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | blocky2
<ubottu> blocky2: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<blocky2> ah okay
<Paulus68_1> lotuspsychje: just beat me to it lol
<Xerofyte> Ok Got it. Whats the Difference Between "remove" and "purge"
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | Paulus68_1
<ubottu> Paulus68_1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * Gabboz takes paulus68's cookie.
 * Paulus68_1 give my cookie back
<north> purge completely reoves it from roots
<north> not advisable @ Xerofyte
<blocky2> does partition support change in saucy?
<lotuspsychje> blocky2: i just triggered you right channel mate
<blocky2> lotuspsychje thanks i asked there
<blocky2> just wondering if anyone here knew
 * Xerofyte wants to completely remove it from root. So "purge" come in handy I guess.
<lotuspsychje> !purge | Xerofyte
<ubottu> Xerofyte: To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Xerofyte> lol @ Purge Xerofyte :P
<f3nd3> What is Ubuntu all about?
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | f3nd3
<ubottu> f3nd3: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> f3nd3: its highly recomended to install mate
<f3nd3> Nice
<lotuspsychje> f3nd3: stable, fast and secure
<Guest17212> anybody have a envy dv7 im trying to get the finger scanner to work
<Ciphoenix> Guest17212  I do. there's a driver for it
<Gabboz> i gave up on my finger scanner about 3 years ago.  has this stuff improved since?
<Ciphoenix> Gabboz  yes there is. have been unconcerned though so haven't put any effort into it
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, highly recommended by who?
<Paulus68_1> wilee-nilee: by Lotus :)
<wilee-nilee> Paulus68_1, Lotus who I don;t think it is even in the repos.
<wilee-nilee> !mate
<wilee-nilee> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in raring
<wilee-nilee> !find mate
<ubottu> Found: classmate-artwork, classmate-tools, plasmate, plasmate-data, radiance-materials
<Paulus68_1> wilee-nilee: mate is not a package
<wilee-nilee> not even in the repos, cinnamon is in raring however
<Ben64> mate isn't in the repositories because its silly. gnome 2 is dead, mate cannot revive it
<wilee-nilee> exactly
<Paulus68_1> wilee-nilee: it's an expression since he was talking about installing Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Paulus68_1, Its a desktop "to install mate" looks like a desktop recommendation, if not cool just wondering.
<WhitePelican> how do I run aisleriot from the command line?
<WhitePelican> ok, I see it's called sol. now, how do I run one of the specific games?
<unicorn-lightnin> hi guys, can anyone help me out with installing AMD graphics drivers for my laptop. Every time I install the proprietary drivers through System Settings, the window manager completely crashes the next time I boot my computer. This happens both with Cinnamon in Mint and Unity in Ubuntu. My Laptop is a Lenovo Ideapad Y470
<benyaminl> and why my laptop ASUS A43S always overheat
<wilee-nilee> unicorn-lightnin, where so these drivers come from?
<wilee-nilee> do*
<deepak> Hello.  I have run into an issue. I am unable to install any application on my ubuntu
<deepak> I get unmet dependancy errors
<unicorn-lightnin> Wilee-nilee, System Settings
<unicorn-lightnin> I'm installing the ones that Ubuntu recommends
<unicorn-lightnin> system Settings -> softwre sources -> additional drivers
<wilee-nilee> unicorn-lightnin, Thats why I asked from where, sometimes there are proprietary drivers there, not sure myself.
<unicorn-lightnin> i c :(
<Dr_Willis> benyaminl:  you may need the propiraity drivers from the addational-drivers tool.  The forums or askubuntu.com may also suggest other possible fixs
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: sorry for the spelling, i meant ubuntu is higly recommended (i used mate as 'friend) :p
<wilee-nilee> unicorn-lightnin, Have you checked askubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I figured that out, I forgot you may be english, or something like that. ;)
<unicorn-lightnin> no.. i hven't
<wilee-nilee> unicorn-lightnin, I would look there with your computer model to start with.
<lotuspsychje> deepak: it might be usefull to know your ubuntu version, and pastebin your dependacy error
<SupaSol> hello
<lotuspsychje> SupaSol: welcome
<unicorn-lightnin> okay, i'll give it a shot
<Paulus68_1> geen probleem als ik me niet vergis had je het toch niet over een programma tegen F3ND3
<MonkeyDust> Paulus68_1  verkeerd scherm :)
<bazhang> !nl | Paulus68_1
<ubottu> Paulus68_1: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Paulus68_1> MonkeyDust: true wring screen lol
<Paulus68_1> bazhang: I know sorry wrong screen lol
<Omen_20> is there a reason why chrome crashes Ubuntu so hard and often, yet never touches Windows 7?
<lotuspsychje> Omen_20: can you run chrome from terminal and see errors?
<deepak> <lotuspsychje>  :This is the error:    http://pastebin.com/4s9rJEj2
<lotuspsychje> deepak: ubuntu version please?
<Omen_20> Doubt it the whole system locks. I still have my mouse, but I can't do anything with it or the keyboard.
<tozen> Omen_20: have you been installed smth before crashes?
<deepak> <lotuspsychje> : It is Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<deepak> I upgraded it from 11.10 to 12.04
<Omen_20> Nothing but normal updates. It's been an issue for me on both 13.04 and 12.10. Never had the issue up until last October. Been using Ubuntu since Intrepid.
<brophat> can I install windows 8 on a machine that already has ubuntu on it?
<lotuspsychje> brophat: why need win8, when using ubuntu
<brophat> excel, learn .net blah blah etc
<Paulus68_1> brophat: openoffice works just a good
<Paulus68_1> brophat: and you can use virtual box to install a windows os and use ubuntu as principal OS
<brophat> well to get a job in corpland one would need to know excel, microsoft office, etc
<lotuspsychje> brophat: you can install ms office on playonlinux aswell
<brophat> I want to install a ton of microsoft stuff to learn .net and stuff like that
<Omen_20> I've noticed Google's Map Preview will pretty much lock Ubuntu within 5 minutes flat. Going to try out the old version. Still, Ubuntu shouldn't let a browser run wild like this.
<brophat> so what I can't install windows 8 along side ubuntu if ubuntu is installed first?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<brophat> i heard windows install disk does not let you install alongside another OS
<lotuspsychje> brophat: maybe the ##windows guys might help you out to make a new partition for ubuntu
<deepak> <lotuspsychje> : Any guidance please?
<lotuspsychje> deepak: not sure about your problem sorry, best you re-ask your problem once in a while in chat, togheter with your pastebin
<lotuspsychje> deepak: im sure someone might know
<deepak> Yes sure. Thanks <lotuspsychje>
<Paulus68_1> brophat: in the past you where advised to install windows first and ubuntu after when wanting to work in dual boot don't know if this is still the case with windows 7 and 8
<Paulus68_1> brophat: this might be helpfull http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/tired-of-windows-8-how-to-dual-boot-windows-ubuntu/
<brophat> ok thanks
<true-techie> can putty reuse connections?
<Dr_Willis_> true-techie:  you mean resume after you disconnect and get back to the same shell?
<HypnotiX> Morning
<Dr_Willis_> moo
<HypnotiX> Need a little help please, i just reinstalled ubuntu and i cant get my display driver to work properly
<HypnotiX> i am using an nvidia card, i installed bumblebee, rebooted and the max resolution i can select is still 1024
<true-techie> Dr_Willis_: or use a connection that is already established. when i was saving files with gvim's netrw, i saw it make a new connection each time
<HypnotiX> lshw -c video shows only a vga driver :*
<Dr_Willis_> true-techie:   you mean using the X forwarding feature of ssh?  I tend to just ssh in, and usd vim, not gvim'
<{-r-}> Hi everyone
<kent__> is it possible to run an X program on a computer running ubuntu 13.04, and having it show on another computer? And if so, is it possible to detach it like you can do with programs in a terminal with the command screen?  That is, to detach it, and show it later and keeping it running on the other computer..?
<HypnotiX> if i try to run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current it says i already have the newest installed
<HypnotiX> but the proprietary drivers list is empty
<HypnotiX> and if i run sudo modprobe nvidia_current FATAL: Module nvidia_current not found. i get this
<Dr_Willis> kent__:  vnc, or ssh and x forwarding depending on the details
<Dr_Willis> kent__:  you start a vncserver session on pc1. connect to it with pc2 you 'see' the vnc desktop in the vnc client on pc2. you do whatever you want, if you close the client. the vncserver stays running. and you can reconnect later - the app is NOT seen at all on pc1. OR you could just share pc1's desktop
<kent__> Dr_Willis, vnc server sounds perfect. thanks!  :=
<kent__> :)
<Dr_Willis> kent__:  thers also freenx, and other methods that use vnc in one way or another.
<kent__> thanks
<Dr_Willis> ssh and x forwarding is a simple way to run an app on PC1 and 'see' it on pc2 - but if the connection dies. the app closes
<kent__> which one is most light on resource? I meen, differs it alot?
<kent__> Dr_Willis_, ^^
<Guest33362> what exactly is this
<Dr_Willis_> kent__:  depends onwhat you run in it. vnc is running a whole desktop or window manager + apps. ssh would be just running the app.
<kent__> Dr_Willis_, the server that will run the application, is somewhat old, and only have 4gb memory.   well.. nevermind, I will try them both..
<Dr_Willis_> with vnc you will most likley want to run a simple window manager + the apps. like jwm. keep it as light as possible
<elango> hi all i have switch on my ubuntu pc on today morning,it booted normaly but when the login screen prompted the keyboard and mouse are freezed,not working,but at the bootmode selection screen there is no problem with that, can you tell me what is that issues
<Ponch0> Hello fellow citizens, I'm wondering how I could get something that looks just like this citizen has set up on desktop for cpu info
<Ponch0> http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-28-apr-2013-1.png
<Ponch0> I'm glad everyone today is doing their work as responsible citizens.
<Calinou> Ponch0: you do that with conky
<Calinou> maybe the author of that has a .conkyrc file available somewhere, but there are no guarantees
<Calinou> in this case you'll have to redo it the best you can
<Audica> Hi, I'm wondering if I'm in the right place. I'm having trouble mounting a DVD that I can physically see has Data on it, but the computer insists is blank
<Calinou> and the cpu info comes from gnome-system-monitor
<Calinou> Audica: probably, if you're using (K/X/L)/Ubuntu
<Audica> I'm trying to recover some pictures off of it, it's an old backup.
<Ponch0> Calinou: and gnome system monitor is layed out like that on the desktop?
<Audica> Calinou, I am.
<Cronox> ?
<Ponch0> Hm, what can I google to get this sort of set up? I'm not even sure..
<Audica> I've tried OSX, Windows 7, and Amiga4 to check this, they all claim the disc is blank, it's a series of backups, others in the series don't even register as anything being in the machine, though I can hear it whirring. I threw in a Ted DVD just as a control test, and it works fine.
<Ponch0> to look on how to set it up that is
<Audica> Every google search I've tried is really just full of people new to computing asking what to do with a blank CD and iTunes...
<kent__> Audica, if its not working on different operatingsystems, and perhaps even different dvd-readers,  then its probably correct to assume the disc is blank/or just not readable
<Ponch0> just look at the back of it, u can physically see if something is written to the cd/dvd
<TNTS> Hi can anyone tell me what the .gvfs folder is for? I can't seem to back it up
<wh-hw> hello,
<wh-hw> how to change ubuntu mouse to black color?
<Audica> hellow wh-hw
<wh-hw> and  i installed gnome 3
<wh-hw> i want make ubuntu looks like fedora
<wh-hw> Audica, any idea?
<Ponch0> wh-hw: go to tweak-tool---- go to themes---- hit the slider that says "enable dark theme for applications"
<lng> Hi! I have added ppa:ondrej/php5 PPA to get PHP5.5, then I have run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, but still have PHP5.3. When I run upgrade, I got message like this: The following packages have been kept back: libjson0 libjson0:i386 php-pear php5-cli php5-common php5-curl php5-dev php5-fpm php5-intl php5-mcrypt php5-mysql. What does kept back mean and how do I get PHP5.5?
<somsip> !ppa | lng
<ubottu> lng: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Audica> Wh-hw, if you're looking for an overall fedora theme, you're probably better off going to system, preferences, appearances, and it should pull up the list of installed themes initially, where you can click "get more themes online"
<Dr_Willis> i always seem to find problems with 'dark' themes. theres always somthing on some app. (normally firefox) that comes out impossible to read.
<lng> somsip: your response is not helpful
<Audica> I'd search that repository for more themes, and i'm sure there's some sort of fedora mimicking theme.
<Dr_Willis> The webupd8 and omgubuntu sites - tend to have posts about the  better themes out there.
<somsip> lng: It's simply that PPAs are not supported here. You need to get support from the PPA maintainer
<Dr_Willis> lng:  try an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Audica> Dr_Willis, Firefox struggles with themes in other OS's too, it happens when websites have CSS templates dictating their webpage theme.
<lng> Dr_Willis: but why do I do that?
<somsip> Dr_Willis: the ondrej PHP PPA throws up a few side issues. It can be a tricky one
<Dr_Willis> kept back means - the system has decided the packages are impornatant  so are locked down.
<Audica> Does anyone know where to look for information about Data Recovery for Optical Media?
<Audica> These damn discs keep coming up blank and I know they're not.
<Dr_Willis> there should be articals at askubuntu.com and other sites on why packaghes get 'held'
<lng> Dr_Willis: I see
<Dr_Willis> Audica:  ive had dvd/cd drives get missaligned where they cant read some disks from other drives.
<wh-hw> Pancakez, i just want mouse to dark
<Dr_Willis> Audica:  try to dd one disk to an image file so you can examine it in detail perhaps in a safe fashion
<Audica> Dr_Willis, can I do that to a disk that shows up as blank?
<lng> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help! I got what I needed.
<Dr_Willis> Audica:  you can normally use dd on any disk to make an image. ;)
<Audica> Hmm. I'ma give it a try thanks Dr.
<Audica> brb.
<Dr_Willis> even dvd video disks. ;) but that has gotten trickier in the last year or 2
<wh-hw> any other easy way ?
<Audica> Dr_Willis, I tried that, and it generated a 4.1kb iso, which had nothing on it. Unreadable in OSX, blank in Linux.
<Audica> I also went to my media folder to see what was mounted, and under CD rom it says there were 0 items, and 1.2 gb of free psace, when I look at the DVD, it looks a little bit more than 3/4 full, so I'm guessing what it's catching there is the free space.
<Audica> lol wh-hw, linux is not the OS to use if you're looking to do everything the easy way. learn to do things the linux way, it's fun!
<orca_> How do I convert m4v to mp4 in UBUNTU, GUI's preferred.
<orca_> Hello?
<Audica> Orca, these things tend to take a few minutes, a lot of us have to dig for some answers.
<cfhowlett> orca_, don't be scared.  ffmpeg command: ffmpeg -i input.m4v output.mp4
<Audica> Do you have ffmpeg?
<orca_> I think it comes preloaded.
<Audica> mk, try the code Cfhowlett suggested
<kostkon> orca_: plenty of application's in the software centre
<cfhowlett> orca_, apt-cache policy ffmpeg will tell you if it's installed
<Audica> another option is ffmpeg -i file1.m4v - target ntsc-dvd file2.mpg
<orca_> If I use ffmpeg where does it save?
<orca_> same folder?
<Audica> Orca, use directories in your code, but typically yes same folder
<orca_> But if it damages it...nevermind, i should create backups right?
<Audica> ex. /Desktop/file1.mv4 -target ntsc-dvd /video/file2.mpg
<Audica> You should always create a backup when it comes to computers.
<cfhowlett> orca_, originall will only be read ... not damaged
<Audica> Speaking of which, Dr_willis, any ideas?
<Audica> Orca, Cfhowlett is right, but on the off chance this video is huge and this takes a long time and somehow crashes something, you're better off having a backup than not having one
<orca_> The video is 8-12 GB
<Audica> Jesus, personally for files that big i'd find a mac and use final cut :p
<orca_> I have a pentium 4 with 2gb of ram. That would take a while... am I right?
<cfhowlett> 12 GB! not sure I want to know what that is.  but unless you've got major ram, it's going to take a LONG time.
<cfhowlett> orca_, 2 gigs?  12 gig input?  that's an overnight job at best
<orca_> Well, that's only one of them
<orca_> I have 60 of these.
<Audica> Orca, i'd chop that down into segs and re-render them. where are you getting these videos?
<cfhowlett> orca_, there used to be an online video editing cloud community.  I imagine transcoding something like this would be right up their alley
<orca_> Audica, I'm just trying to format these mv4 to mp4 for compatibility on my LG LED TV
<cfhowlett> orca_, long term project ...
<orca_> Because, hauling my entire computer to the TV is a pain, but, by the sound of this... I would be far more easy.
<fightback> orca_, probably indeed.
<orca_> Thanks for the info everybody. I'm out. Peace
<cfhowlett> orca_, best of luck
<jony_easyrider> https://ssh.serverdo.in/ - this is safe to use?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|jony_easyrider,
<ubottu> jony_easyrider,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Audica> I'm guessing know one has any idea how to do that data recovery other than dd?
<pentest> Guys I am stuck. This is LTSP related. Please help..here is the details
<pentest> Host OS Xubuntu 13.04 is the LTSP server. 1 wifi card connected to Internet. I have got wlan0 (addr:192.168.1.2) and virbr0 (addr:192.168.122.1). Thin Client Guest OS installed in Virtual Box. dhcpd.conf edited with these values:
<pentest> authoritative;
<pentest> subnet 192.168.122.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<pentest>     range 192.168.122.20 192.168.122.250;
<FloodBot1> pentest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pentest>     option domain-name "example.com";
<cfhowlett> pentest, paste it!
<energizer> I'm trying to use pipelight for netflix but its not working. help?
<energizer> (following this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html)
<pentest> Guys I am stuck. This is LTSP related. Please help..here is the details
<pentest> Host OS Xubuntu 13.04 is the LTSP server. 1 wifi card connected to Internet. I have got wlan0 (addr:192.168.1.2) and virbr0 (addr:192.168.122.1). Thin Client Guest OS installed in Virtual Box. dhcpd.conf edited with these values:
<pentest> authoritative;
<pentest> subnet 192.168.122.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<pentest>     range 192.168.122.20 192.168.122.250;
<pentest>     option domain-name "example.com";
<FloodBot1> pentest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis_> pentest:  perhaps state what the problem is - befor all the details.
<pentest> sure mate..
<pentest> I cannot boot up my LTSP thin client
<pentest> what to do..
<pentest> askaway I will answer
<Dr_Willis_> you are trying to boot a thin client in vbox, from  the server that vbox is running on? sort of as a test case?
<pentest> yes kind of..
<pentest> basically LTSP server in the host os..
<pentest> Thinkclient is in virtual box.
<pentest> I have got only 1 nic
<Dr_Willis_> ther some reason you dont have the vbox client on the 192.168.1.* range of ips?
<pentest> which is wlan0 and connected to internet
<Dr_Willis_> then it would think its on the same main lan as server.
<Dr_Willis_> that way it would better similate other thing clients on the lan as well.
<Dr_Willis_> simulate
<pentest> well when I boot up my comp I see there is virbr0
<pentest> here is ifconfig
<pentest> virbr0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 26:b1:c6:fe:2a:8e
<pentest>           inet addr:192.168.122.1  Bcast:192.168.122.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Ponch0> Ok to upload theme to conky it seems to be looking for a .cmtp.7z file but alot of the themes are either just .7z or .zip, how do I upload the theme into conky?
<pentest> I edited /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<qwebirc> whois/ ponch0
<Dr_Willis_> and in vbox it says its ip is 192.168.122.1 - YOU can set vbox wher its network mode is  some other type (in the vbox settings) and its ip would be 192.168.1.*  then - same as any other machine on the lan
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  extract them to some ConkyConfig Dir of your chooseing, then tell conky to use them via the cli
<pentest> sure.. you can.. but then there will be the conflict..
<Ponch0> Dr_Williz_ thank you.
<pentest> router will give out ip so is the LTSP server dhcp.. in the same network
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  thers a neat tool called 'conky manager' at either webupd8 or omgubuntu, that can make conky setup a lot easier
<Ponch0> I'm using it :D, still doesn't see the other extensions.
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  what extensions? conky dosent use archives. You need to extract the files to some directory
<Dr_Willis_> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_Willis_> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis_ those themes that are .cmtp.7z extract no problem in the manager all other extensions don't so I probably have to set up the dir like you said. Thank you
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  iv e never heard of a .cmtp extension. 7z is a common arvhive format
<Dr_Willis_> unless they are for conky-manager or somthing ive not noticed befor
<Dr_Willis_> just use the default themes that come with conky manager, and a huge theme pack from its homepage that just extracts to your home directory
<Dr_Willis> Conky is the kind of thing you can spend weeks playing with..
<Dr_Willis> and realize that its sort of pointless. because its always covered up by your othjer windows. ;p
<Ponch0> Yup exactly for conky manager
<Ponch0> lol it is pointless you're right, but it's new to me so i'll be messing with haha
<Dr_Willis> conky manager - had a menu item to Import themes i think.
<Ponch0> Yes but it will only import .cmtp.7z :/ lol
<Ponch0> I guess it's a new thing for them maybe since they had the recent release of 1.2?
<Dr_Willis_> all i did for conly manager was get a HUGE theme pack from their forums/download pag that included like all themes , it just exttracted to  your home
<Dr_Willis_> Conky manager ONLY handle specially made conky manager themes
<Ponch0> Ok if u extracted then, that tells me that they changed a few things
<Dr_Willis_> this might have just been a special all-in-one-jumbo pack
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis_ : you're awesome I figured it out
<Dr_Willis_> oh? :)
<Dr_Willis_> setting up conky manager on my netbook right now.
<Ponch0> thanks to you, so thank you
<Dr_Willis_> I liked the metro theme. but it was differnt on one pc i had. then the other pc. not sure wht the deal was with it.
<Ponch0> If I can't import it, I just extract it to the conky/themes folder... doh!
<Dr_Willis_> http://teejeetech.blogspot.in/p/conky-manager.html   shows an import .cmtp.7z item ;)
<andrei_> hello
<Dr_Willis_> http://www.mediafire.com/download/5yb5ambg6h4jack/Deluxe_Conky_Theme_Pack.cmtp.7z  is all i use - dident even know there were other theme packs
<Ponch0> Oh yeah there are so many, one sec, I personally like the NSA one.
<Ponch0> http://www.deviantart.com/customization/skins/?order=5&q=conky
<ejv> I'd probably urge against copy/pasting mediafire.com links; their ads have been known to be malicious in the past.
<Ponch0> I'm pretty sure that link is directly from the conky-manager website, ejv
<fishcooker> what is oem installer?
<ejv> just my recommendation /me shrugs
<cfhowlett> !oem|fishcooker,
<ubottu> fishcooker,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, OEM is a way of installing the OS + updates and pre-configuring for a new user to turn on, set up his/her account and go to work.
<no_gravity> Hello! "apt-get install dnsutils" fails because "dnsutils: Depends: libbind9-60 (= 1:9.7.0.dfsg.P1-1ubuntu0.10) but it is not going to be installed" and other dependencies. What does this mean? How can I resolv it?
<Dr_Willis_> yep. direct from the conky manager site. and.. ads? what ads? I dont see no stinking ads. :) truely. i dont
<fishcooker> is it like mass install cfhowlett?
<fishcooker> i don't think so
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, if you're a system builder?  absolutely.  if YOU are the ender user?  no.
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  conky manager from the ppa. imported that theme pack just fine for me just now.
<fishcooker> :-(
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, are you setting up for other users?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, better yet, do you WANT multiple install?
<fishcooker> actually i have costumized ubuntu on vmware.. i want to deploy to many machine
<cfhowlett> !remastersys|fishcooker,
<cfhowlett> !custom|fishcooker, there's a way.  let me look
<cfhowlett> !customized
 * cfhowlett ... dagnabit ubottu!
<Ponch0> Dr_Willis_ Correct, that theme packs imports just fine, I was speaking about all the theme packs people are uploading from the link I gave above, but I figured it out.. extracting to conky/themes does the job :)
<Ponch0> http://www.deviantart.com/customization/skins/?order=5&q=conky
<cfhowlett> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cfhowlett> fishcooker see above, ^^^^^
<cfhowlett> !uck|fishcooker,
<ubottu> fishcooker,: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, see    http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=custom
<Dr_Willis_> Ponch0:  i dident really notice any packs from users. :) i figured with 71 themes in that pack. i dont need many more
<Ponch0> Lol that's true, but i really liked that NSA theme from there.
<Dr_Willis_> to many themes look cool.. but are totally unreadable.
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, you're sure you have enough?  There's really no need to be conservative or deprive yourself.  Indulge!
<Dr_Willis_> cfhowlett:  the only theme i like - is the metro theme. ;) and its about as basic a conky them as you can get
<Dr_Willis_> then again. i cant actually see conky.. since i got my terminal window fullscreened
<Ponch0> cfhowlett, has a point.
<Dr_Willis_> conky it the kind of thing you play with for a a few days/weeks then just stop using. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> funny when conky shows it self as the top cpu loading app on the system meter in conky
<Ponch0> I noticed that, I don't even see it ever haha
<Dr_Willis_> ive seen some other conky-theme generators at the webupd8 and omgubuntu sites over the last 2 years. But conky was real popylar for a few months last year or so.. then has faded away again. ;)
<Dr_Willis_> well night all.. Bed time for the Dr.
<Ponch0> Yeah, I don't see using it long term, It's just not visible
<Ponch0> Dr, thanks for your help have a good night
<Nicky> hi can someone help me with a quick command in terminal plz
<cfhowlett> !details|Nicky,
<ubottu> Nicky,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nicky> i ran a program that made a huge list of information which I'd like to save in a log file.
<Nicky> from my terminal, I'd like to save it to a text file or something. it's for my college class on computer security :)
<llutz> Nicky: "cmd >mylogfile"
<Nicky> its just info that ran in terminal for 154 hours
<Nicky> 14*
<Nicky> ok ill try that but i think it told me "cmd" command was no good let me try
<llutz> Nicky: "cmd" is the program you run
<Nicky> oh yes i already have terminal open the cmd program is open already
<Nicky> im using ubuntu
<Nicky> i ran a program for 14 hours today and i need to save the log file
<Nicky> it was recording data in terminal all day its pretty useless data but i would like to save it regardless
<Nicky> i was supposed to type log when i ran the command 14 hours ago but i was hoping that even though i didnt i could still save the log
<Gentoo64> unless you redirect the output it usually isnt saved anywhere but the terminal buffer
<fishcooker> cfhowlett: i think dell won't supported ubuntu anymore :-)
<fishcooker> http://linux.dell.com/dru/install-gui.sh
<Nicky> terminal buffer ?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, they're trying awfully hard to bring ubuntu to China as is HP
<Myrtti> fishcooker: Dell XPS 13 Sputnik
<fishcooker> have u got the message The requested URL /dru/install.sh was not found on this server.
<fishcooker> LoL
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, exactly!  can't believe I forgot.
<Myrtti> fishcooker: also many of their business end laptops are available with Ubuntu per request
<Myrtti> even if it's not advertised
<Nicky> dang there is a lot of ppl in here
<Nicky> so anyone know how i can save all the data i recorded today ?
<cfhowlett> fishcooker, context and details for those who aren't tracking your thread?
<Gentoo64> Nicky: the output on the terminal (when you scroll back) has a size limit
<Nicky> yes i see that when i was doing some checking earlier
<Myrtti> Nicky: history might help, but not indefinitely
<llutz> Nicky: scroll back in terminal, mark content with the mouse, paste it into a file
<Nicky> how can i see the history
<Myrtti> Nicky: type "history"
<Nicky> ok thank  u
<Myrtti> and man history
<llutz> history saves commands, not output of those
<Nicky> i knew a guy named lutz once. we played a game called knight online together
<Nicky> probably a common name
<Nicky> darn thats not going to be what i need either llutz
<serapath> hi
<Myrtti> llutz: hence "might"
<cfhowlett> serapath, greetings
<serapath> can someone tell me how to add script execution to: startup, reboot, wakeup, sleep, hibernate and other events? so that they run right before or in case of "startup/bootup/resume" stuff, after they have occured?
<Dr_Willis> Nicky:  the 'script' command can save commands, and all command output to a file - somthing to rember  for the future
<serapath> maybe some kind of template that support to add scripts to all of those events and where to place it
<Nicky> script hm
<Dr_Willis> serapath:  i imagine theres not going to be a simple straight anser. because  all those cases can depend on things. ;) and what commands you are doing.
<Nicky> i will try that that sounds exactly what i need
<Dr_Willis> Nicky:  and i recall some site/page/way to make sort of a console 'movie' of the scripts output  (the typescript log)  ;)
<Dr_Willis> good for  example/tutorials.
<Dr_Willis> and a LOT smaller then desktop recordings.
<AndChat465716> Nicky: okay
<Nicky> i ran script but it only saved a blank file
<Nicky> i guess i cant save everything that ran today, huh?
<Dr_Willis> you do it BEFOR your commands.. and it records everything into a file named typescript
<serapath> Dr_Willis: i just want to start some daemons which are deactivated for some reason and not restartet when i power up or resume the system. i dont want to start them manually each time
<Dr_Willis> Nicky:  unless you can go back in timne.. No.
<llutz> Nicky: it will add all commands and their output you issue _from now_
<Nicky> :)
<Nicky> im glad i didnt search all night for an answer to this
<Nicky> u guys told me i cant do it thats good enough for me
<Dr_Willis> serapath:  id check askubuntu.com  - i recall there being some process thts ran on a suspend/resume. but i never use suspend ;)
<Nicky> and here i thought it must surely be possible
<Dr_Willis> 'the system records everything i ever done in entiretly'  :) by default? err.. no
<Nicky> ill just run the thing again tomorrow with the log command
<bumcats> Nicky: there is no way
<Dr_Willis> just a bash history.  by default.
<Dr_Willis> you could run it in screen and go to sleep and come back later. ;)
 * Dr_Willis really has to wonder what sort of thing needd to be logged in such a way
<Nicky> im running a VM on a multi million dollar server from my college
<Nicky> its pretty kool but i have to hack into a windows machine using RDP and its slow as hell
<Dr_Willis> they dident spend any of that money for a way to use the machine? ;)
<Nicky> the ubuntu machine took about 20 minutes to crack lol the windows one either needs a different dictionary for the attack or i gotta guess the PW but we gotta submit the logs
<bumcats> Yes way cool
<Nicky> anyways thank u for your help
<Nicky> i will be back im sure
<Nicky> cheers
<Dr_Willis> 0_o is this homework.. or a federal offense in process?
<bumcats> Cheerio
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<rostam> HI are there any site to ask about networking issues on Ubuntu? thx
<cfhowlett> !ask|rostam,
<ubottu> rostam,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  askubuntu.com and the ubuntu forums are the 2 main sites.
<Dr_Willis> rostam:  then theres here of course.
<cfhowlett> !network|rostam,
<ubottu> rostam,: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bumcats> rostam: yes
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<rostam> bumcats,  other than those Dr_willis pointed out, what is the name of that site please? thx
<bumcats> rostam: what?
<bumcats> rostam: Dr Willis?
<menace> hi, i'm currently using Ubuntu 12.04.x, but i want to use vagrant with libvirt/kvm. In 12.04 the tools does not seem to be properly integrated, is the situation better with 13.04?
<bumcats> menace: yes
<rostam> bumcats, sorry I misunderstood your original response.
<rostam> Does anyone knows what udp errors means in the output of the netstat -su  ? thx
<bumcats> rostam: its just that
<bumcats> menace: it is fast
<MrD504> #rpi
<MrD504> sorry about that, new to irc just trying to figure it out
<bumcats> MrD504: yes
<bumcats> MrD504: is it working?
<menace> bumcats: that means i can install vagrant/libvirt/virt-manager and use vagrant with libvirt out of the box?
<gordonjcp> vagrant ftw
<scunbum> menace: ur okay
<scunbum> gordonjcp: so
<menace> wat was that? bumcats called me a obama loving jerk/bastard in query.. I'm not even american. wtf? o_O
<rostam> bumcats just send me some very nasty notes, who is this guy
<karab44> Why my screen blinks from time to time? I use nvidia drivers on 13.04 (12.04 was the same)
<baby_born> is anyone from indonesia??
<ArielX> hello all
<baby_born> helloo
<ArielX> bz@BENZINO:~/Downloads$ gzip -cd gtk+-2.24.13.tar.xz | tar xvf -
<ArielX> gzip: gtk+-2.24.13.tar.xz: not in gzip format
<ArielX> tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<ArielX> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<geirha> ArielX: .xz indicates it's compressed with xz, not gzip. so xz -cd gtk+...
<ArielX> ty
<geirha> then again, GNU tar will automatically detect and decompress it, so  tar -xf gtk+-2.24.13.tar.xz  will suffice
<serapath> could someone provide an answer to this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/352224/howto-start-scripts-before-after-startup-reboot-suspend-hibernate-power
<scunbum> ArielX: yes
<scunbum> serapath: ?
<serapath> hi
<ArielX> yes scumbun
<ArielX> yes scumbum
<serapath> scunbum: whats ur question?
<ArielX> answered.. thanks bro been long
<serapath> scunbum: could u help me with that question i posted?
<scunbum> serapath: yes
<ArielX> [10:37:25] <scunbum> You maggot
<ArielX> [10:37:51] <ArielX> excuse me
<ArielX> [10:38:26] <scunbum> Fuck u
<FloodBot1> ArielX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<serapath> ok
<serapath> would u?
<Rory> serapath: He got removed from the channel
<serapath> oh
<serapath> damn
<serapath> ok
<Rory> serapath: He wouldn't have helped you anyway
<serapath> ok
<serapath> hmm, could u?
<serapath> :-)
<baby_born> :v
<Rory> serapath: if you change your echo statements to echo "whatever" >> /var/log/test.log
<Rory> serapath: Does the file /var/log/test.log get filled with what you echo?
<serapath> i will try, thx. but is there a way to test it faster than just to wait?
<Rory> serapath: You could suspend and resume
<roochy> What is the difference between "halt" and "shutdown -h now"
<serapath> because i'm using koding.com and it has a vm i could use through the browser. i assume it gets suspended after about 20 minutes of being idle
<serapath> currently i'm waiting that this happens
<Rory> serapath: Don't assume that
<Rory> serapath: It's probably the entire virtual machine is put into a suspended state mode, which wouldn't be visible to the operating system, so you can't script it
<serapath> ok, is there a way to do something then?
<Rory> serapath: Install your own Ubuntu VM :)
<serapath> because when i return to koding.com, my dropbox service and my nodejs server are stopped and i have to manually start them again
<llutz> roochy: read "man halt"
<serapath> if the VM is put into a suspended state mode, that shouldnt happen, right?
<serapath> or at least they should be still running when i return to koding.com
<Rory> serapath: Well, suspend it yourself or wait for it to suspend
<serapath> its a bit cumbersome to always start all that stuff manually
<serapath> how can i suspend it myself?
<serapath> i'll google that
<serapath> thx
<serapath> :-)
<Rory> serapath: top-right corner, there is a power menu
<serapath> Rory: are u talking about koding.com? dont understand what or where u mean...
<serapath> i do not use gnome or something... just terminal
<jony_easyrider> https://ssh.serverdo.in/ - this is safe to use?
<yenal> hi ..can somebody help me I have no greater than / less then keys on my keyboard but according to my Xmodmap there must be one specified "keycode  94 = less greater less greater bar brokenbar bar" how to resolve which key is keycode 94?
<llutz> jony_easyrider: still offtopic here
<jony_easyrider> ty
<serapath> Rory: pmi action suspend doesnt work, because pmi is not known
<serapath> Rory: is there perhaps another way?
<Rory> serapath: I don't know about the server edition, you should ask in #ubuntu-server
<archyme> sudo bash -c "sleep 1m; pm-suspend"  work?
<serapath> thx
<kenn_> hi people
<Rory> kenn_: Hello
<kenn_> could somebody help me with agere modem driver compilation please?
<Rory> kenn_: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<ArielX> checking for BASE_DEPENDENCIES... no
<ArielX> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.35.3    atk >= 2.7.5    pango >= 1.32.4    cairo >= 1.10.0    cairo-gobject >= 1.10.0    gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 2.27.1) were not met:
<kenn_> 13.04
<kenn_> 32 bit
<Rory> kenn_: And does the modem have a make and model? Are you trying to follow a specific guide?
<Rory> ArielX: What are you trying to do? Can you put the commands you ran, along with the full output, on http://paste.ubuntu.com and then let me know the URL?
<kenn_> Lucene HDA i think
<Rory> kenn_: How is it connected to your computer? USB?
<kenn_>  it's on HDA auidio chip
<serapath> archyme: not sure. if i use it, it does something, but not sure what exactly...
<kenn_> not usb
<Rory> kenn_: That's odd, are you sure that's correct? If you are sure that's fine
<Aztec|> i'm just following this guid to build a new kernel from sources, http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.de/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<Rory> kenn_: Can you please run the command: "lspci -v" and paste the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and then let me know the URL
<Aztec|> but it say'S You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Rory> Aztec|: That guide mentions Ubuntu 10.04, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Aztec|> I have searched for this but found nothing usefull
<ArielX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6178998/
<Aztec|> 10.04 :-)
<Rory> Aztec|: On the desktop?
<Aztec|> nope server
<kenn_> i followed some guide on the net, a script detected my modem, but source code of it not compatible with current OS
<Rory> Aztec|: OK can you please pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Rory> kenn_: Could I have the output from lspci -v please, read my message above
<kenn_> ok
<Rory> ArielX: What are you trying to do btw?
<Aztec|> http://pastebin.com/2shqShhF
<kenn_> how can i send it? it' quite long output
<Rory> Aztec|: Copy each line, and on the copy change deb to deb-src
<Rory> kenn_: Can you please run the command: "lspci -v" and paste the full output on http://paste.ubuntu.com and then let me know the URL
<ArielX> just trying to install evasi0n
<kenn_> ok
<Rory> ArielX: It looks like you're trying to compile GTK, why do you think you need to do that? Are you following a guide?
<ArielX> just trying to install evasi0n
<Aztec|> thx Rory
<ArielX> yes I a following a guide
<Rory> Aztec|: you should have 6 lines then: 3 deb, and 3 deb-src
<Rory> ArielX: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<ArielX> but after all I encounted the error as discribed
<ArielX> 12.04 LTS
<kenn_> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179002/
<Rory> ArielX: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:noobslab/evasion; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install evasion-linux
<Rory> kenn_: Did you say you were following a guide? Can you show me the guide?
<Aztec|> "Unable to find a source package for linux-image-2.6.18-028stab094.3" it's probably too old ...
<kenn_> i followed this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Lucent/Agere
<Guest41822> hi I'm running lubuntu on an older laptop. 13.04's kernal wouldn't run on this things processor so I went with 12.04. my question is should I open up the backports or not from 13.04 on here? would that be the best choice for an older laptop or is 12.04 as is as good as it gets speed wise
<babilen> Aztec|: That doesn't look like an official kernel at all, but rather like one from your hoster. Is this some (old, deprecated) OpenVZ cheap hoster?
<Rory> kenn_: Yes no wonder it isn't working, the script it wants you to download isn't there any more. Give me a minute
<kenn_> ok
<Aztec|> this is server4you "2.6.18-028stab094.3 #1 SMP Thu Sep 22 12:47:37 MSD 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<deployment> anyone know how i can download from apt-get but not install. Then move this download to another machine without internet, and install?
<yenal> can somebody help me I have no greater than / less then keys on my keyboard but according to my Xmodmap there must be one specified "keycode  94 = less greater less greater bar brokenbar bar" how to resolve which key is keycode 94?
<z034> apt-url?
<reuf> apt-get download
<reuf> deployment, apt-get download
<deployment> will apt-get download get everything it needs for offline install?
<deployment> where does it download to?
<SId3> downloads
<kenn_> it says that it's a propriety driver licence issue, Agere doesnt want to share the code
<ArielX> Rory: I'm talking about ebasi0n for iphone JailBreak
<SId3> plz tell me how to run bash script as root from php
<deployment> once i find / copy to other machine, how to i install?
<ArielX> Rory: I'm talking about evasi0n for iphone JailBreak
<deployment> do i need to makeall or something?
<reuf> /var/cache/apt/archives
<Myrtti> SId3: that's incredibly unsecure and dangerous. I can't think of any reason you'd want to do that.
<reuf> deployment, /var/cache/apt/archives
<reuf> deployment, apt-get clean will remove them from there
<babilen> Aztec|: Looks as if they are running OpenVZ with their own (horribly outdated) kernel. Seems to be one of the cheapo hosters that are hard to deal with. What are you trying to do?
<SId3> plz tell me about this dangerous method
<SId3> its ok if its dangerous
<ActionParsnip> deployment: yes it will pull down all deps
<SId3> i will compromise
<Myrtti> SId3: on a customers production server?
<deployment> Thanks, so once downloaded and transported.
<SId3> no
<deployment> how to i start the install.
<SId3> i want to give it as php standalone application
<deployment> + picking the correct dep
<deployment> apt-get download
<Rory> ArielX: I know you are, and it's packaged in that PPA
<Aztec|> babilen: just want to have support for xt_NFQUEUE
<Rory> kenn_: Can you please pastebin the output of: wget rory.sh/files/modem.sh; sh modem.sh
<kenn_> ok
<reuf> deployment, once you download packages to /var/cache/apt/archive
<reuf> copy them to same location on offline machine
<reuf> than call
<reuf> apt-get install
<reuf> and they should get installed
<FloodBot1> reuf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deployment> reuf: should i put them back in the same dir
<reuf> deployment,
<reuf> yes
<deployment> oh i see
<reuf> and than just call apt-get install
<reuf> and they will get installed
<SId3> how to run bash script from php as root
<Rory> kenn_: I don't know if it'll work though, the instructions are old, and I don't have that modem to test with
<deployment> then when i do the apt-get install it will find the package anyway and install
<Rory> SId3: Don't
<Rory> !sudo | SId3
<ubottu> SId3: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<deployment> not try looking online..
<reuf> deployment, yes
<SId3> i did sudo but was not able to write to a file in opt older
<deployment> reuf: Thanks for your help.
<SId3> permission denied
<Rory> SId3: What user is PHP running as?
<SId3> root
<reuf> deployment, yw - try it - if it fails, come back and we can try looking for another solution
<Rory> SId3: Then it's already running as root. You don't need to do anything
<SId3> i have mentioned it in httpd conf and php.ini too
<SId3> but permission denied is coming
<Rory> SId3: if you run "sudo ps aux | grep p[h]p" what do you see? use http://paste.ubuntu.com if there's more than one line
<deployment> reuf: Yeh will do. it will be a day or two so i'll be back possibly. Thanks Again..
<reuf> deployment, if that fails than just run>  sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/*.deb
<reuf> deployment,
<reuf> the main problem with using apt-get install on offline machine
<angie_> running lubuntu 12.04 on an older laptop . is it a good idea to backport for speed or not
<Rory> angie_: Backport what?
<babilen> Aztec|: I wouldn't necessarily assume that you can do that inside the OpenVZ container. See https://bugzilla.openvz.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1677 for a relevant bug report. You should consider OpenVZ to be old and deprecated technology. I would use a reasonable hoster if you require these features.
<reuf> is that apt-get will try downloading depenecies as it sees them missing
<ubottu> bugzilla.openvz.org bug 1677 in kernel "libnetfilter_queue gets "connection refused"" [Normal,New]
<deployment> ruef:recived
<reuf> deployment, when you are using apt-get - main idea behind apt-get was that it weould take care of dependencies and download them
<angie_> Rory, backport 12.04 for more recent updates in say 13.04. the proccessor on here won't take the 13.04 kernal. its an old laptop
<reuf> when using dpkg if there are missing dependencies you will have a problem
<Rory> angie_: "won't take" - why not? What do you mean? What happens when you try?
<babilen> Aztec|: As you can tell by the reaction of the OpenVZ community to this bug report a patch/fix is probably not forthcoming anytime soon.
<Myrtti> angie_: no, it's not a good idea. Use backports from the <version>-backports if you must, but don't mix and match repositories and packages from different releases
<Myrtti> that's the road to dependency hell and broken systems
<angie_> Myrtti, I was thinking about backporting the updates from 13.04 since this laptop will only take 12.04. but if it would screw it up then I won't. 13.04's kernal won't work on this toshiba tecra laptop. its old. Thankfully 12.04 works
<kenn_> sorry i'm late
<kenn_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179059/
<Myrtti> angie_: you're better off with 12.04 on older systems that need to work anyway - if you want to try 13.04 with a bit different setup (depending on how it breaks for you) you could always try lubuntu or xubuntu
<angie_> angie_, I'm on lubuntu. as light as it gets in my opinion.
<angie_> Myrtti, i'm on lubuntu. as light as it gets in my opinion. other then puppy. wich I hate.
<owlbread> i'm a huge fan of xubuntu personally
<owlbread> super light, and looks good to boot
<owlbread> runs on my tiny intel atom-powered netbook
<angie_> Myrtti, thanks for the help preciate it
<Rory> ArielX: Did you get it installed?
<AceKing> I am having a sound probem on my PC. I'm running 13.04 64 bit. I have sound from my front output, but no volume control. Here is the output of aplay -l and lspci -v | grep -iA7 audio. Hopefully someone can help me. I've been searching on google for 2 days now.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179080/
<Rory> AceKing: That was the best question I've ever seen, I can't ask for more information
<AceKing> Also, I have PulseAudio installed. If I try to run it, it says "Connection to PulseAudio Failed. Automatic retry in 5s" but just sits there
<Rory> All take note of AceKing's question-asking ability
<archyme> Rory, is that how it should be done?
<AceKing> Rory, thanks
<SId3> how to run a command with sudo without entering password
<gordonjcp> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SId3> omy god
<SId3> i dont want this
<Rory> archyme: http://twitter.com/how_to_ubuntu is pretty typical of most questions. But I digress. AceKing can you try reinstalling pulseaudio? (sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install pulseaudio)
<gordonjcp> SId3: what, full comprehensive instructions on how to do what you want?
<SId3> i just want to run sudo echo abc > /opt/a.txt
<gordonjcp> SId3: that won't work for a start
<AceKing> Rory, thank you, I will try that
<SId3> like this i want to write a file in opt
<gordonjcp> SId3: sudo will affect echo but not the rediret
<SId3> but permission denied
<gordonjcp> corect
<archyme> SId3, sudo -s keeps the password for the duration of the session
<gordonjcp> also this keyboad is sticky
<Andre_Gomes_P> Hello, can anyone help me please?
<Rory> SId3: you would have to run "echo abc | sudo tee /opt/a.txt"
<gordonjcp> !help | Andre_Gomes_P
<ubottu> Andre_Gomes_P: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SId3> what should i do
<SId3> sudo echo asdf > /opt/a.txt
<SId3> permission denied
<Rory> SId3: Did my solution not work?
<Rory> SId3: That's unfortunate since it does
<Andre_Gomes_P> i think i just did a whole mess to my system, i typed pure-pw mkpasswd -l > /etc/passwd and then pure-pw mkgroup -l > /etc/group now the system wont boot, it's a cloud server (ubuntu server 12.04)
<Rory> Andre_Gomes_P: Yes that's gone
<SId3> im sorry my pc turned off
<SId3> i was not able to see solution rory
<Rory> Andre_Gomes_P: Uness you have a backup of /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<Rory> SId3: you would have to run "echo abc | sudo tee /opt/a.txt"
<Rory> SId3: or tee -a to append
<SId3> ok let me try it
<Andre_Gomes_P> Rory: I won't have =(, i could manage to boot on secure mode (some kind of centos secure mode), but no idea what to do in there
<SId3> it aks for password
<Rory> SId3: That's right yes
<SId3> thats what i dont want to give rory
<Rory> !sudo | SId3
<ubottu> SId3: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SId3> how to do this as normal user
<Rory> SId3: I can't remember the syntax for /etc/sudoers off the top of my head, but the answer's in there
<Andre_Gomes_P> Rory: there is not any way to fix it?
<Rory> Andre_Gomes_P: If you can access the drive your Ubuntu installation is on, from the recovery boot thing
<row248> Can you give me instruction about how i can create bootable usb with (X)buntu?
<Rory> !install | row248
<ubottu> row248: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Rory> Andre_Gomes_P: Then you can edit the /etc/passwd and /etc/group file to put them back how they were
<Rory> Andre_Gomes_P: And next time you clobber a file, take a backup of it first!
<Myrtti> SId3: there's so many things wrong with what you're trying that I suspect you'll end up with the system being unusable, and we will not help you with that. You're clearly doing something wrong, you've been told that several times over, and yet you persist. If we knew exactly what you're trying to achieve, we could help you, but I suspect that point has long gone.
<Andre_Gomes_P> Rory Thanks!
<Rory> Myrtti: Saving that one...
<Myrtti> SId3: there are correct ways of doing things, you clearly don't care about them. That makes us pretty unable to help with you. Good luck and hopefully you aren't trying this for a customer project on a customer server.
<Rory> SId3: It's OK we can help you, if you go back to the beginning and explain what you're trying to achieve?
<Myrtti> ... I'll assume he'll ignore everything I said and claim to not have seen it
<Myrtti> there is a limit to which this channel can help others dig their graves, and there's a point when those people need to be told that they need to try some other method. This is it.
<Rory> Is there a canonical (pardon the pun) list of supported or recommended USB modems?
<AceKing> Rory, thank you for the help with my sound issue. I ran what you posted, restarted, and everything is working again!
<Myrtti> Rory: hold on, let me find it, I think there is
<Rory> AceKing: Hooray :D Comprehensive question = immediate correct answer
<AceKing> Rory, Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Rory
<ubottu> Rory: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<archyme> AceKing, thanks for demonstrating the proper way to do things for noobs like myself :D
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Yeah I checked there, no section for modems
<Myrtti> Rory: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G has something in it, if it's mobile you're looking for
<AceKing> archyme: You're welcome
<ActionParsnip> Rory: do you mean 3G modems, or dialup?
<AceKing> archyme: We were all noobs at one time. I've been using Ubuntu for 6 years now, and found this to be the friendliest, and most helpful group you will ever find
<Myrtti> AceKing: we try ♥
<Rory> AceKing: Actually it's for kenn_ I've advised him to post on the forums
<AceKing> Myrtti: :)
 * cfhowlett ... has been here for years and is *slightly* less noobish.
 * Rory is technically a professional Ubuntu user
<ActionParsnip> Rory: are you a member?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: No, but I use Ubuntu on servers at work I'm paid to maintain. So that makes me a professional :)
<ArielX_> Rory
<Rory> ArielX_: Hello, yes?
<ArielX_> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/05/mac-os-x-theme-for-ubuntu-1304-raring.html
<ActionParsnip> Rory: I look after Oracle and Debian boxes but wouldnt say I was a professional. I just look after some systems
<ArielX_> can I use it for 12.04 LTS too
<Rory> ArielX_: I'm going to say yes
<Rory> ArielX_: But only because I'm about 90% sure it will work
<ArielX_> ok ty working .. just you say yes I'm ok
<Rory> ArielX_: The point is though, if it doesn't work it's no big deal, so you might as well try
<ArielX_> lol
<ArielX_> afraid
<Rory> That looks really nice actually, I might use it at home
<Rory> ArielX_: You're not going to irreversably break your system by installing a theme
<Rory> ArielX_: Anyway that's what we're here for
<ArielX_> Install Mac OS X Theme on Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail/12.10/12.04/Linux Mint 15/14/13
<ArielX_> I think it will work though
<lotuspsychje> is there an backup package recommended for ubuntu servers?
<archyme> how do you define code in a message? such as "sudo apt-get update"
<Rory> archyme: What do you mean, could you rephrase that?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<archyme> BluesKaj, hello!
<bmxscott1993> why tor not working keep coming up with this Vidalia was unable to authenticate to the Tor software. (Control socket is not connected.) Please check your control port authentication settings. on ubuntu
<axselemos> hi guys, ubuntu is running dnsmasq by default? where can i find the config?
<BluesKaj> hi archyme
<upd> axselemos, no. you will have to install it, then you will have /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<jazouani> hello
<axselemos> yeah, but when i installed it it says a dnsmasq is running already
<axselemos> an open 53 is already there and its dnsmasq... tried configuring /etc/dnsmasq.conf and tried restarting it says port 53 is already taken
<axselemos> in used..
<axselemos> and also /etc/hosts is only using nameserver 127.0.0.1 so it means there's already a running dnsserver or forward..
<axselemos> ---
<axselemos> 12.04 now runs dnsmasq, a compact DNS server. The reasoning for this, according to the developers, is to handle situations where your machine has multiple network interfaces with different DNS servers. This can pose problems for people using virtual private networks (VPNs) and in other so-called "multi-homed" contexts. (Personally, I think this approach is overkill since the proportion of users facing this problem is pretty small.)
<axselemos> also found this somewhere..
<giwon> ???
<maximus2> please help me! i am using ubuntu tweak and i went to software center and i pressed sync and it said update available and i pressed yes and it said whilst error!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PeterGriffin> Hello everybody. I want to configure 2 VLANS between 2 ubuntu routers. The purpose is to balance between 2 internet connections which are delivered in a big distance between one another. I want one of the routers to be the gateway and to use one of the VLANS to deliver the distant internet "line" to it.  My question is (provided that you agree that this scenario is adequate) will it work if I use a cupple of cheap, non-layer 3 aware switches as a trunk
<PeterGriffin>  line between the two routers?
<yenal> is is possible to use < or > in case statements for bash? e.g case $x in
<yenal> >1)
<k1l> !details | maximus2
<ubottu> maximus2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ArielX_> Rory
<ArielX_> Rory
<ArielX_> Rory
<FloodBot1> ArielX_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maximus2> ok petergriffin so whats your point?
<ArielX_> Rory
<Myrtti> ArielX_: they've been idle for 40 minutes
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<ArielX_> No such schema 'com.canonical.desktop.interface'
<PeterGriffin> yenal: I think you could escape it with \ but I'd recommend to avoid it.
<Myrtti> ArielX_: is there something someone else could help with
<k1l> !guidelines > ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_, please see my private message
<yenal> kk ty PeterGriffin
 * maximus2 is clapping
<PeterGriffin> maximus2: Well is it a problem to use layer 2 switches to connect a trunk line for 2 VLANS?
<maximus2> yes
<geirha> yenal: If you want it to mean "greater than 1", then no. You'll need an if block for that.
<Rory> ArielX_: Hello, yes, I was on lunch. One highlight would have been plenty
<ArielX_> ha! welcome
<geirha> yenal: if (( x > 1 )); then ...; elif (( x == 0 )); then ...; fi
<maximus2> what an easy peice of bacon you are!
<ArielX_> Rory see my error?
 * maximus2 is clapping
<PeterGriffin> maximus2: So to be clear you say it wont work?
<yenal> yep .. I just wanted to know if that is possible with case but it seems the only solution with case is something like [0-9])...;; 1[0-5])...;; and so on to define periodes
<maximus2> yes
<ArielX_> Rory
<geirha> yenal: indeed
<maximus2> what an easy peice of bacon you are!
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179289/
<PeterGriffin> Ok. Thank you.
<ObrienDave> dang, and I thought the full moon was last week. that's what I get for thinking. sheesh
<Rory> ArielX_: First result for Googling that error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282387/error-no-such-schema-com-canonical-desktop-interface
<Rory> ArielX_: The solution you are trying to do is suitable for Ubuntu versions 12.10 and not for 12.04 LTS.
<minas> When I boot my PC, firefox takes about 17 seconds to open, and about 4 more seconds to be usable (as the home page is still blank). Is this normal?
<babinlonston> help me any one ............... ForbiddenYou don't have permission to access / on this server.
<babinlonston> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.1.8 Port 80
<Gentoo64> minas: no
<minas> Gentoo64, what might be the cause?
<Rory> minas: Does it occur on another user? Such as the guest user?
<minas> Rory, didn't try to be honest
<Rory> minas: That's why I was asking, I was prompting you to try now :)
<Gentoo64> minas: might be the firefox profile, try renaming it
<yenal> geirha: is it better to use <,>,=,!= and so on or -gt, -lt, -eq, -ne ?
<lagerpc> Does anyone here have any tips on what GPU I should get for a laptop to play new games, not necessarily with good graphics. It should be easy to install the drivers (having problems with Optimus now), and don't know how nVidia and ATI will evolve, or how well Iris Pro do on games :/
<Gentoo64> minas mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozillabackup
<Gentoo64> then try it
<minas> Gentoo64, ok
<Rory> minas: Or try another user if you have one; same result
<minas> Rory, i will make one in a bit cause I can't restart now :) thanks for the help gusy
<minas> guys
<Rory> minas: You don't need to restart
<Rory> minas: You can switch users with the menu in the top-right corner without logging out of your current user
<minas> Rory, but I don't, won't firefox be in RAM?
<Rory> minas: It'll help me know if the problem is with your profile or not
<geirha> yenal: In #bash we recommend using (( )) to test numbers, and [[ to tests strings and files. And in ((, the operators are < and > etc, -gt -lt etc are not valid there.
<yenal> ah okay thank you
<geirha> yenal: In [[, both > and -gt are valid operators, but they do different things. > compares strings lexicographically (ala strcmp in C), while -gt compares integers
<cfhowlett> minas, it's always been that way or is it a recent change?
<BluesKaj> lagerpc:  check this out , http://askubuntu.com/questions/348614/bumblebee-on-ubuntu-13-04-with-geforce-750m-and-driver-319
<minas> Rory, ok doing it kno
<minas> *now
<Rory> "without logging out" *whoosh*
<yenal> geirha: so I can keep in mind (( $x < y )) for numbers and [[ ${x[*]} > ${y[*]} ]] for strings/arrays and so on
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: That is more than I want to go through to install a driver :/ I tried to install nvidia-prime, -settings and -319, but that ruined the graphical setting so I can't get in to the desktop again :/
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: So I just want something that works. Like it did before Optimus, or like it does with Intel.
<minas> cfhowlett, Rory, I don't remember exactly, but it's been quite some time. Ok I logged in from guest account and firefox opened in <2 seconds
<Gentoo64> minas: its probably the extensions, or some of the profile is messed up
<Rory> minas: OK so the problem is somewhere in your firefox profile. Try removing addons you don't use, and press ctrl+shift+delete in Firefox to delete your browsing history and other stuff
<BluesKaj> lagerpc:  got bumblebee installed ?
<minas> Gentoo64, well, I use xmarks, adblock plus, easy youtube downloader, html5 pdf viewer (and some more which where pre-installed by ubuntu)
<geirha> yenal: Yes, though note that ${x[*]} expands into a string, and you don't need $ in front of variables in ((
<Rory> minas: Then yes it is normal for Firefox to take that long to start
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: I had on Ubuntu 13.04. Started applications with optirun, but didn't work on games like GW2 or through Steam.
<Gentoo64> minas: try removing the ectension 1 by1 and see what one slows it down
<cfhowlett> minas, or, if you've set up autoupdate, your traffic was clogged.
<BluesKaj> ok nm , too many restrictions , lagerpc , perhaps someone else can help
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: But it did work when I testet with and without with the glxsphere in the terminal.
<minas> cfhowlett, I haven't. is that a plugin too?
<cfhowlett> minas, no that would be an Ubuntu system setting.
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: Well, I am more looking for a PC without Optimus, that has good drivers, and work with newer games. Sad that it has to be this much troubles just to install a driver :/
<minas> cfhowlett, Oh, I don't think I have. Ok I will try remove one at a time
<BluesKaj> lagerpc:  well that's your call
<lagerpc> BluesKaj: What do you mean?
<Rory> lagerpc: I have a PC that meets your description, and I've always just installed the driver from the driver tool without issue. So it's not universal, it's just Optimus
<BluesKaj> lagerpc:  your decision
<lagerpc> Rory: But the drivers does not show in the driver tool. It just say it is no drivers needed.
<Rory> lagerpc: Yes but you said "I am... looking for a PC... that has good drivers... this much trouble just to install a driver"
<Rory> lagerpc: And I'm demonstrating that what you're implying (driver installion on Ubuntu is impossibly difficult) is plain wrong
<lagerpc> Rory: It is not impossible, but it is way harder than it was before Optimus came. On 13.04 I tried with bumblebee, but didn't seems to get it to work playing games through another client for some reason. On 13.10, I tried with -prime, -settings and -319, but now I can't get into the desktop. I would rather support someone who makes it easier for Linux users that what nvidia does now.
<Rory> lagerpc: I'd recommend an AMD graphics card in that case, since that is what I have and it works
<Rory> lagerpc: Although AMD graphics cards bring their own, different set of issues, it's overwhelmingly nvidia problems I see in this channel
<thief_and_a_liar> when can we buy an ubunu phone?
<Rory> !phone | thief_and_a_liar
<ubottu> thief_and_a_liar: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<lagerpc> Rory: That is kind of what I am leaning towards. But from 2003-2004, I have always chosen nVidia since it has been so easy to install. The last laptop has only been struggles when it comes to Linux. But then again, I often read that it is not easy to install ATI drivers and that the nVidia has better performance. So I am leaning towards Iris Pro, but somewhat skeptical about performance.
<Rory> lagerpc: you could get an nvidia card that doesn't have optimis (am I right in saying that's a way to switch between integrated and discrete graphics?)
<babinlonston> resmir: hi
<babinlonston> resmir: hii
<mjayk> lagerpc: im the same leaning towards iris on laptops but id like to see it work first :D
<wawrek> hello, I have problems while booting ubuntu 13.04. it takes a while before loading the logging page and then I can see any bars, menus, tools, only some files on the desktop. I can launch the terminal though.
<Rory> wawrek: Does this occur on all users, or just one?
<wawrek> all users
<Rory> wawrek: Is your system fully up-to-date: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<lagerpc> Rory: As far I have understood, it is. some laptops also gives the option to turn it off in BIOS as well, not mine of course. Had no clue I needed to check upon these things since I though everything would just work as usual.
<wawrek> Rory: when I run a dist-upgrade I get an error, here is the paste: http://pastebin.com/S8dRy5r6
<lagerpc> mjayk: There was an article, I'll see if I can find it. Think it gives some clues of what to expect.
<Rory> wawrek: Is your disk full? Can you put the output of: "df -h" on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<wawrek> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179402/
<wawrek> above the output of 'df -h'
<Rory> wawrek: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<Rory> wawrek: You get a prize for an error I've never encountered before :)
<wawrek> Rory: thanks, I run your script, will post the results to paste.ubuntu
<Rory> wawrek: Maybe, try rebooting and see if it fixed it#
<mrrcp> is there a code generator app that i can install with apt-get
<mrrcp> ?
<Rory> mrrcp: code generator?
<mrrcp> yea
<zykotick9> wawrek: looks like your /boot is almost full.  and dist-upgrade might be trying to install a new kernel (i don't vist pastebin.com so i can't see your origional paste)
<mrrcp> you know like two step auth
<Rory> mrrcp: Of course, how silly of me
<Rory> zykotick9: Good call!
<Rory> wawrek: Did my script run without error?
<Rory> zykotick9: It almost certainly is that, since it was failing on installing a kernel package :)
<mrrcp> so?
<mjayk> lagerpc: cheers
<Rory> mrrcp: What are you trying to do? Authenticate with Google or something?
<wawrek> Rory: here is the message of your script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6179428/
<Rory> mrrcp: Or are you trying to develop your own application which uses two-factor authentication?
<mrrcp> yea ... i use two step with  google, facebook, microsoft etc
<MonkeyDust> mrrcp  tip: there's also #ubuntu-app-devel
<mrrcp> and im sick of having to pull out my phone
<mrrcp> nope just want a app to keep the keys in and show my my code
<Rory> OK wawrek please run this (copy and paste it... trust me :P) : dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<Rory> wawrek: From here http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<roochy> anyone know what aspmx stands for in aspmx.l.google.com ?
<Rory> !ot | really roochy
<ubottu> really roochy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archyme> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mrrcp> trust you eh
<mrrcp> lame
<archyme> why is that lame?
<wawrek> Rory: didn't empty the /boot directory http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179440/
<DaemonicApathy> moochy:  Active Server Pages Mail Exchanger
<DaemonicApathy> *roochy
<MonkeyDust> archyme  "bash: !d': event not found"
<archyme> ?
<MonkeyDust> archyme  that line you suggested earlier, i tested it in a 13.10 chroot, to see what it does: "bash: !d': event not found"
<archyme> humm... i dont remember which line that was and im on a different computer,
<MonkeyDust> archyme  my mistake, it was Rory
<archyme> :D
<archyme> i shouldnt be giving out commands anyway im only a nooB :D
<oli_> hello
<cfhowlett> Oli, greetings
<lagerpc> mjayk: Seems to be similar to the GT 650M, that is a sacrifice I might be willing to make compared to newer GPUs for laptops. Article one (page 6: Metro) http://www.anandtech.com/show/6993/intel-iris-pro-5200-graphics-review-core-i74950hq-tested/6 Article 2 (page 16: Skyrim) http://us.hardware.info/reviews/4776/16/intel-iris-pro-5200-graphics-review-the-end-of-mid-range-gpus-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-1920x1080
<roochy> DaemonicApathy, huh?
<oli_> how do i get a working silverlight on ubuntu 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !info silverlight
<ubottu> Package silverlight does not exist in raring
<MonkeyDust> is silverlight still being maintained?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: no
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, apparently not
<dlynch> Hi, I need help logging into X. As soon as I log in, something crashes X and I'm dumped back into the login screen immediately. I'm 99% sure it's because I'm not longer using an external monitor on my laptop. The guest user works fine (using it now). I don't know how to fix this.
<oli_> novel moonlight was working before but closed down
<MonkeyDust> oli_  there you have it
<zykotick9> dlynch: log into console (ctrl+alt+f1), then "ls -al" do you see files owned by root?
<Rory> MonkeyDust: Sorry what was me?
<dlynch> zykotick9, nope, all looks normal
<zykotick9> dlynch: ok, best of luck.
<dlynch> zykotick9, the only one owned by root is .Xauthority
<zykotick9> ;)
<MonkeyDust> Rory  that bash you suggested earlier, i tested it in a chroot : "bash: !d': event not found"
<zykotick9> dlynch: "sudo chown YOURUSENAME:YOURUSERNAME .Xauthority"
<oli_> so there is no help?
<Rory> !silverlight | oli_
<ubottu> oli_: For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<dlynch> ok thanks zykotick9 let me logout and try that
<geirha> MonkeyDust: possibly running it in a chroot introduced that error
<lotuspsychje> is it safe to make an unattended ubuntu install?
<wawrek> Rory: thanks for your help. was the output of your script normal?
<oli_> sorry did not work
<Rory> wawrek: No, did you run that crazy long command I said to?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  only after you choose the location, and fill out username and password fields
<matthias_arch> hello, can somebody help me with streaming my screen over network with ffmpeg?
<Rory> oli_: Did not work? How are you testing?
<Rory> matthias_arch: How far have you got?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: any packages you can recommend to make an unattended setup?
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  unless of course you nned to edit partitions etc
<oli_> i runned " sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla "
<Rory> oli_: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<wawrek> Rory: I did and it did return an error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179485/
<oli_> 12.04
<wawrek> looks like a problem with my kernel
<matthias_arch> Rory: I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and want to display the screen in vlc
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  it will install default packages , then you can install what you want to add later
<Rory> wawrek: No it doesn't, it's a problem with your package manager
<wawrek> Rory: good, what should I do?
<zykotick9> wawrek: these "Input/output error" in your outputs, might be a bad sign...
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: you know name of a package that can create such install?
<BluesKaj> no
<wawrek> Zack_Deee: hardware problems?
<Rory> wawrek: Can you show me "df -h" again?
<wawrek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179500/
<wawrek> Rory: 'df -h' http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179500/
<matthias_arch> Rory: I'm using this code ffmpeg -f x11grab -y -r 20 -s 1400x1050 -i :0.0 -vcodec libx264 -preset ultrafast -crf 25 -an -f mpegts -threads 0 -g 30 udp://192.168.178.238:1234
<geirha> oli_: If you're trying to use some silverligt with DRM, then forget about it, it's unlikely there'll ever be drm support for linux
<oli_> ok i have a other issue too. i cant run dvd zone 3. is this softwear or hardwear problem. i can run dvd zone 2
<damon> thanks zykotick9 that worked... I have no idea how root came to own .Xauthority!
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje:  after an install then you can add the packages you want or remove apps you don't want or need then use aptoncd as a backup that can be used to install exactly what you want on ther pcs
<wawrek> zykotick9: do you think it is not related to software but hardware?
<zykotick9> damon: DON'T use sudo with GUI apps!  see "/msg ubottu gksudo" for details.
<damon>  /msg ubottu gksudo
<zykotick9> wawrek: the I/O errors MAY mean you have a failing drive... or i may not?  but i'd make backups while you can.
<Rory> !gksudo > ubottu
<ubottu> Rory, please see my private message
<Rory> oops
<zykotick9> damon: no space at teh beginning ;)
<Rory> damon: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<vijaya> ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (raring), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: tnx mate
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: re auto-install, look into if ubuntu supports preseed
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: what you mean by preseed
<matthias_arch> Rory: any ideas? ffmpeg -f x11grab -y -r 20 -s 1400x1050 -i :0.0 -f mpegts -g 30 udp://192.168.178.238:1234 on the client the error is mainstream error: cannot pre fill buffer
<vijaya> hai
<vijaya> anyone is there
<cfhowlett> vijaya, greetings
<vijaya> I need a help
<Rory> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<matthias_arch> !details
<ezra-s> ubottu, be more specific darn it! :P
<ubottu> ezra-s: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ezra-s> lol
<Rory> matthias_arch: Take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1767488.html
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: preseed is a way debian automates installs, i don't know if ubuntu supports it or not?  i've never used it.  i pasted dpkg's factoid for you http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179528/
<vijaya> when I boot my system the display becoming black
<vijaya> it is happening with ubuntu only
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | vijaya
<ubottu> vijaya: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|vijaya,
<ubottu> vijaya,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rory> vijaya: What ubuntu version? has it ever worked?
<Rory> bug in ubottu's rate limiting when you don't put spaces around the pipes
<vijaya> yes, I was working with that till yesterday nyt
<Rory> vijaya: if you select an older kernel version from Grub, does that boot sucesfully?
<vijaya> no, I tried to recover it from recoverymode also
<Rory> vijaya: OK, so now read the nomodeset info above and see if that works
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: ok tnx!
<matthias_arch> Rory: I don't want audio. I just want to stream my desktop via ffmpeg
<manuel__> hello there =)
<vijaya> ok thanks, I will try then
<manuel__> i'm running Lubuntu 13.04 and using usb soundcard on my system. but alsa mixer won't play sounds over the usb soundcard. sound comes only from onboard ali 5451 chip. but the jack's are brocken :/ could someone help me? =)
<Rory> manuel__: You can select the audio output device from the sound menu
<Rory> manuel__: I don't know Lubuntu well, so if you can't find the option, install the package "pavucontrol" which is a sound options GUI
<zykotick9> Rory: manuel__ "might" not currently have pulse installed?  i'd doubt lubuntu uses it by default... but maybe?
<Rory> !lubuntu | manuel__
<ubottu> manuel__: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<manuel__> hey Rory. i've read something about pulse audio? the only problem is, that alsa mixer uses my brocken onboard chip as standard output. but i wanna use the usb soundcard :D
<Rory> manuel__: I've said all I am going to say at this point
<zykotick9> manuel__: is your usb card listed when you run "cat /proc/asound/cards"?
<matthias_arch> Rory: ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1400x1050 -r 30 -i :0.0+0,0 -f mpegts udp://192.168.178.238:1234   my server is 192.168.178.238 and on my client i want to open the stream with vlc udp://192.168.178.238:1234
<manuel__> hey ubottu. yes that's right =) that's the reason why i'm running lubuntu. my system has low ram and only the old Pentium 4 @ 2.80GHz
<manuel__> yes zykotick9
<manuel__> alsa mixer show me both
<manuel__> alsa 5451 as first and standard card and my usb_audio as second
<SuperLag> I'd like to set up Ubuntu in such a way that I can download the latest daily, and script it to install in a VM and then install a few packages post-install. Is that what Chef/Puppet are for? or do you have to have the pre-made VM already for those?
<manuel__> zykotick9 pulse audio isn't installed on my os =(
<zykotick9> manuel__: in bios do you have an option to disable the onboard?  if so, i'd try that - hoping it would make the USB default (card 0)
<Rory> manuel__: Then ask in #lubuntu because it's specific to that
<manuel__> how can i install pulse audio via apt-get in UXTerminal?
<Rory> SuperLag: Chef/puppet are for applying config files across a large system estate, nothing to do with what you're describing
<zykotick9> manuel__: adding pulse MAY be opening a can of worms for you?
<manuel__> no =( unfortunaly not =( the bios is strong locked by oem. i can only change boot mode and so on :/
<Rory> SuperLag: If you are keeping Ubuntu up-to-date then you already have the latest daily anyway
<manuel__> hey Rory. i tried it at #lubuntu :( but no one is writing :D
<manuel__> sorry at @ for my bad bad english :D
<Rory> manuel__: Yes that channel is slower than this one. Have you tried searching for how to set the default sound device in Lubuntu?
<manuel__> Rory i don't know how to look :(
<manuel__> i'm realy new at Lubuntu. With Ubuntu i'm good. but my system run realy slow with ubuntu =(
<Rory> It's OK manuel__ I will help you in #lubuntu let's go there
<manuel__> i try to install pulse audio with this command " sudo apt-get install pulse_audio " is that the right command?
<manuel__> okay =) i'm online in #lubuntu
<Rory> No don't do that
<manuel__> okay
<manuel__> i switch to #lubuntu right now ;)
<fnstudio> hello! i need to install vagrant but have just realized that latest version under ubuntu (13.04) is a bit out-of-date: 1.0.3 instead of 1.3.3. Do you think there is a specific reason for this?
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ '/home/bz/.wine/dosdevices/f:/autorun.sh'
<ArielX_> bash: /home/bz/.wine/dosdevices/f:/autorun.sh: Permission denied
<Pici> fnstudio: because packages aren't updated after we do a release.
<Pici> !latest | fnstudio
<ubottu> fnstudio: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fnstudio> Pici: ah that makes sense - thank you very much!
<ArielX_> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fnstudio> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<geirha> ArielX_: It means the file is not executable. You have to add that property. chmod +x '/home/bz/.wine/dosdevices/f:/autorun.sh'  or via properties -> permissions in the file manager
<vijaya> there
<vijaya> anyone
<spidla> Hello, is there anyone who tried Ubuntu 13.10 ? I tested 64bit daily build, but I was stucked with some dpkg dependencies. It seems that apt-get/dpkg is unable to locate i386 dependencies on 64bit system. "apt-get install -f" is unable to solve this. It seems like there is somehow disabled 32bit libraries on 64bit system. Any clues ?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|spidla,
<ubottu> spidla,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<vijaya> ubuntu
<Pici> vijaya: Do you have an Ubuntu question?
<spidla> sorry about that, changing channel
<vijaya> yes
<Pici> !ask | vijaya
<ubottu> vijaya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vijaya> while I boot my system black screen is appearing??
<vijaya> I tried to solve that by adding nomodest
<vijaya> but still the problem is there??
<vijaya>  how can I solve this
<vijaya> can anyone help
<vijaya> k :) ubottu
<vijaya> anyone faced this issue ever??
<ArielX_> sorry could not change the permission of "autorun.sh" :error setting permission: read-only file system
<cfhowlett> !patience|vijaya,
<ubottu> vijaya,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ridho> help me
<cfhowlett> ridho, clue #1: state the problem
<Rory> ArielX_: What are you doing to produce that error? And what are you trying to achieve overall?
<ArielX_> want to install my usb modem internet browser though it can connect without been installed just wanted to instal it anyway.
<ArielX_> tried to change permission manually could not
<ArielX_> so I can make arutorun.sh executable before runing and installing
<MonkeyDust> ArielX_  what's the output of    ls -l autorun.sh ?
<vijaya> thanq for answer, I will try...
<ezra-s> ArielX_, "chmod u+x autorun.sh && ./autorun.sh"
<geirha> ArielX_: So it's on a CD-rom? then you can't make it executable. Instead, find out what interpreter is supposed to be used (probably sh), by running ''file ./autorun.sh''
<ArielX_> -r-------- 1 bz bz     94 Oct 23  2012 autorun.sh
<ezra-s> sh autorun.sh
<geirha> ArielX_: If it says  POSIX shell script text executable, then use  ''sh ./autorun.sh''  to run it.
<Rexter> How can I tell what graphics adapter I have. Nothing is listed in the system profiler.
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179657/
<geirha> ArielX_: ugh, and install_linux is not executable either?
<ArielX_> yes
<ArielX_> can make install_linux or autorun.sh  executable manually I wonder why
<geirha> ArielX_: because a cd/dvd is read-only, so you can't make changes. Now why the files aren't executable already is a mystery. Sounds like you might have to copy the contents of the CD to some local directory and run it from there.
<ArielX_> ha yeah.. havent tried that b4 though
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ '/home/bz/Desktop/autorun.sh'
<ArielX_> You must run the process by root.
<ArielX_> anyway I try still samer thing
<Ponch0> the guberment sshut down, ubuntu has been deemed non-essential
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179706/
<ikonia> Ponch0: what ??
<apparatchik> hello everyone, which is the best way to permanently shred all data on a hard drive before you submit it to your dealer for a replacement?
<ArielX_> pls see thanks
<ikonia> ArielX_: what are you trying to install ?
<Ponch0> wut
<apparatchik> "wipe"  option on nautilus right-click menu is too slow for that, probably
<ArielX_> want to install my usb modem internet browser though it can connect without been installed just wanted to instal it anyway.
<Ponch0> ignore me: no sleep: cracked out on red bulls
<Ben64> apparatchik: use dd to write all zeros to the drive
<ikonia> ArielX_: ok - so there are multiple problems with that process
<Rory> apparatchik: Look at a bootable utility called DBAN
<apparatchik> ben64: could you please let me know what command do I need to perform that?
<Rory> apparatchik: We use it at work for all the things
<ikonia> ArielX_: the first one is it can't connect to your X server, the second one is the missing config files
<Ben64> apparatchik: already said... "dd"
<Rory> apparatchik: http://www.dban.org/
<apparatchik> ben64, so is it "dd  /dev/sda" ?
<Rory> apparatchik: It would be "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda"
<Ben64> apparatchik: no... look at the man page for dd, you need an input and an output
<apparatchik> ben64, ok, I'll look at the page
<apparatchik> Rory, thank you very much!
<apparatchik> ben64, many thanks!
<apparatchik> so this shreds anything irrecoverably?
<Ben64> yep
<apparatchik> thank you!
<apparatchik> any idea how long it takes to apply it on a 160GB hard drive half of which is currently free?
<Rory> apparatchik: Makes no difference how much is free
<Rory> apparatchik: I've always run it overnight and it's been done by morning
<Rory> apparatchik: No idea if it takes 30 seconds or 8 hours
<zvin> Hi guys
<Rory> Hello zvin
<apparatchik> Rory: duration has such a wide span? :)
<zvin> If you have some time to waste, I'm trying to promote my bookmarklet
<zvin> http://eatponies.com
<zvin> It allows you to draw over the Internet
<Rory> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zvin> sorry should have used offtopic
<Urbanlover234221> hello world!
<Rory> Hello, Urbanlover234221
<fission6> anyone here good with setting up a swap space
<Rory> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Urbanlover234221> hello world!
<Rory> underdog`: So you keep saying
<Rory> Urbanlover234221: ^
<fission6> my situation, i have a 512MB digital ocean instance and i see memory usage slowly creeps up after a few days of me running a few processes to support my web application - eventually i will move to a bigger instanced - until then I want to add swap because some of my processes are getting SIGKILLS, i am following this https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04
<fission6> anyone have any initial thoughts
<fission6> on what to be mindful of
<Rory> fission6: That's a standard procedure, that tutorial looks OK to me
<fission6> cool
<fission6> can we talk about size of swap
<fission6> whats ideal, they only set up a 512MG
<fission6> I have 18 gigs of disk
<fission6> i was actually thinking of 1 gig swap but maybe thats to much
<Pici> fission6: Are you sure that your ram is actually being used? Have you looked at the buffers/cached line properly>?
<hramrach> hello
<fission6> Pici, how can i check
<hramrach> what apt source do I use for Ubuntu packages?
<Pici> !ram | fission6
<ubottu> fission6: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Rory> hramrach: Could you re-phrase your question?
<fission6> what am I looking for in this Pici
<hramrach> (there is no installer for my device and debootstrap does not fill in any)
<Rory> hramrach: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch <--- amazing
<fission6> Pici, i have had processes receiving SIGKills
<apparatchik> sorry, I havent found much on man page for dd. I just need what command to put on terminal so that it deletes the whole disk irrevocably. could you maybe provide me with this command line?
<Pici> fission6: well, that is indeed a problem then.
<fission6> dmesg looks like its killing high memory procesdures
<fission6> processes
<apparatchik> I mean, maybe there is much on the page, but I am not that advanced
<Rory> apparatchik: I can guide you through this. Are you currently on a LiveCD?
<Pici> fission6: see Rory's sources then ;)
<apparatchik> Rory, no I am not.
<apparatchik> I am still copying my last files onto external drive
<Rory> apparatchik: You can't zero the drive Ubuntu is running on. Once your files have finished backing up, boot from a LiveCD and then poke me
<apparatchik> Rory, ok, I'll do!
<fission6> Pici what source?
<hramrach> Rory: looks like that one will do, thanks
<fission6> I have 87 Megs in +/- buffer cache
<Rory> fission6: My amazing advice which is: Go ahead and make the swap file using that tutorial, it looks OK to me
<Pici> fission6: er, sorry, I guess you linked it yourself.
<fission6> cool
<fission6> thanks
<fission6> it looks like i don't need to reboot for the swap right?
<Rory> fission6: Nope =)
<fission6> cool, let me play
<fission6> and do you think 512 is the right amount
<kenn_> hi people :)
<Rory> Hello, kenn_
<helmut_> hi
<fchmmr> hi, my system has 3D acceleration but i want to disable it and use LLVMPIPE instead. I have searched but nothing tells me how to force it to be enabled
<fchmmr> can someone help me with this ?
<fission6> cool thanks Rory and Pici set it up
<Unico> what size i should give to / in new installation???
<hramrach> unfortunately, the tool does not work:
<hramrach> Err http://eu.archive.ubuntu.com saucy/main armhf Packages
<hramrach>   404  Not Found [IP: 2001:67c:1360:8c01::15 80]
<hramrach> so any other place to download Ubuntu packages?
<neongas> hramrach, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors‎
<hramrach> I guess I am using those?
<hramrach> maybe they are not guaranteed to carry armhf arch?
<hramrach> ok, gotta go for now
<hramrach> tahnks for help
<Rory> !arm | hramrach
<ubottu> hramrach: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<mimo888> jfs feat hfs+???
<Rory> mimo888: Was that a question?
<mimo888> jfs+ real???
<Rory> mimo888: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mimo888> могу на русском и украинском.
<Rory> !ru | mimo888
<ubottu> mimo888: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mimo888> спасибо.
<Rory> mimo888: Нет проблем
<Unico> Is it normal that occupy 50 gigabytes "log" folder?
<Rory> Unico:is this /var/log folder?
<Unico> yes Rory
<Rory> Unico: if you run "sudo du /var/log | sort -n" you can see the biggest files
<Rory> Unico: If you can't understand the output, please paste it onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and I will look for you
<modafinil> is there anyway to have the pre-start part of an upstart job run as root, and NOT as the setgid/setuid user?
<Rory> modafinil: good drug. yes there is, use "sudo" within the script
<modafinil> yeah, other than that :)
<Unico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179839/
<Unico> here is
<Rory> modafinil: No, that is how you do it
<whi5key> HELLO
<tuco_> gapdf
<StarFlower> Hi whi5key
<modafinil> rory: hrmm, i guess i could make another upstart job that does what i want, that is started on start of current job -- maybe timing would fail -- would prefer to avoid sudo here for a variety of reasons
<siva_> where can i locate the installed package in unbuntu 13.04
<modafinil> rory: appreciate the help though!
<StarFlower> you can run the command whereis
<Rory> Unico: Can you also pastebin the result of: ls -l --sort=size /var/log
<StarFlower> as in whereis program
<whi5key> whereis hi
<Freebsdx> Тут можно писать по-русски?
<Rory> !ru | Freebsdx
<ubottu> Freebsdx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Unico> here is Rory >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179848/
<Freebsdx> not opened #ubuntu.ru
<Rory> Freebsdx: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Pici> !register | Freebsdx
<ubottu> Freebsdx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<whi5key> !ru | help
<ubottu> help: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest91332> where can i find installed packages in ubuntu 13.04
<Rory> Guest91332: Ubuntu Software Center
<Guest91332> Rory, i want location
<Rory> Guest91332: Location of what? Installed packages put files in many different locations?
<StarFlower> run the whereis command
<StarFlower> that will give you the location
<Freebsdx> #ubuntu-ru
<Rory> Guest91332: Archived packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Guest91332> in previous version all the installed packages located in archives location....
<Rory> Guest91332: You can list all the installed packages on your system with: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<Freebsdx>  /msg nickserv Freebsdx gOFzZk7w
<Freebsdx> #ubuntu-ru
<Rory> Freebsdx: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Rory> Freebsdx: and now change your nickserv password!!
<Freebsdx> msg NickServ IDENTIFY gOFzZk7w
<jrr> Freebsdx: oops
<LordOfLight> ouch
<Rory> Freebsdx: Please stop omg
<Freebsdx> #ubuntu-ru
<Rory> !ru | Freebsdx
<ubottu> Freebsdx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Pici> Freebsdx: check your email first to verify your account.
<LordOfLight> Freebsdx: change your password if it is your actual password
<Freebsdx>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Freebsdx cylbwjlmvnja
<Rory> This is amazing
<ArielX> lol
<jrr> anyone have a subversion 1.8 PPA for raring?
<apparatchik> hi Rory!
<apparatchik> I'm back
<apparatchik> I have a question: I saved folders of thunderbird, and clawsmail as backup. in new installation can I just reaccess my existing mailbox by replacing these folders with the new program folders?
<jrr> in case someone encounters my question in the IRC log, this seems to work: ppa:ondrej/apache2
<Rory> apparatchik: Yes
<{-r-}> hi everyone
<Rory> Hello {-r-}
<apparatchik> Rory, does the same hold for nevernote?
<Rory> apparatchik: Probably
<StarFlower> apparatchik, that sounds like it should work
<apparatchik> I saved hidden program folders of nevernote and rednotebook that are found under home directory. I hope these to show existing contents just by replacement
<apparatchik> the best way seems to be to make a test run on live cd before totally deleting them
<apparatchik> StarFlower, Rory, thank you, I will see how it works when I am on live cd
<apparatchik> Rory, can I already apply dd to partitions other than the one the system runs on?
<Freebsdx> http://half-left.deviantart.com/art/GNOME-Shell-Ubuntu-Precise-Pangolin-Radiance-303531700
<Freebsdx> How to give it Lucid lynx (ubuntu 10.04) shades?
<Freebsdx> That the theme, as Radiance in ubuntu 10.04 looked
<linuxearth> is there any way i can type mathematical symbols and equations in linux...?
<Rory> apparatchik: yes
<linuxearth> please tell me
<apparatchik> Rory, can we then go about it together? :)
<BrixSat> how do i increase a disk size?
<Rory> apparatchik: Sure. If you run the command: "sudo fdisk -l" you will see your partitions and drives
<linuxearth> is there any way i can type mathematical symbols and equations in linux...?
<bwayne> linuxearth: libreoffice and tex/latex come to mind. libreoffice is probably easier.
<Rory> BrixSat: Are you trying to resizea  partition?
<linuxearth> libreoffice?
<linuxearth> but how to use equations in that?
<BrixSat> Rory:  yes
<apparatchik> great, thank you Rory, just applying
<BrixSat> Rory:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179921/
<linuxearth> but how to use equations in libre office is there any way?
<bwayne> linuxearth: http://www.libreoffice.org/features/math/
<Rory> !GPARTED | BrixSat
<ubottu> BrixSat: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BrixSat> Rory:  im on a server.... so gparted wont work
<linuxearth> oh bwayne i see
<apparatchik> Rory, the partitions are listed, and I figured which are the ones to shred now
<Rory> BrixSat: What partition are you wanting to resize there, BrixSat - there's no free space to expand it into!
<Rory> apparatchik: OK so is it called something like /dev/sda2
<apparatchik> yes
<apparatchik> Rory, yes
<BrixSat> rory the vda2 is free i supose
<bwayne> linuxearth: some other math resources in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuMath
<Rory> BrixSat: ask in #ubuntu-server
<BrixSat> ok
<Rory> apparatchik: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXN bs=4k conv=notrunc
<linuxearth> bwayne: but the word 'selection' is missing in my menu of 'View' in the section of libreoffice, still i search
<apparatchik> Rory, here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6179933/
<Rory> apparatchik: There is unfortunately no progress indicator, and like I said I don't know how long it'll take because I always do it overnight
<bwayne> linuxearth: i don't have a copy of libreoffice in front of me to check exactly how.
<Rory> hehe apparatchik not /dev/sdXN
<Rory> apparatchik: Replace /dev/sdXN with the actual drive you want to zero
<apparatchik> Rory, ohh :)
<Rory> apparatchik: and be careful because if you make a typo you're gonna have a bad time
<apparatchik> Rory, I had to add sudo at the beginning of the command. without it the permission was denied
<Rory> apparatchik: Oh yes, sorry
<linuxearth> libreoffice seems too typical to use
<linuxearth> in this regard
<linuxearth> bwayne: thanks for this
<Rory> apparatchik: Does it seem to be working now? As in, it's sitting there seemingly doing nothing?
<CountryfiedLinux> I've encountered an issue that's keeping me from using Unity
<Rory> Oh yeah apparatchik you might want to do "sudo rm /dev/sdXN" because you made a really big file there full of zeroes :P
<Rory> !details | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CountryfiedLinux> When I set the launcher panel to autohide, I have to literally slam the pointer into the edge of the screen edge to get it to pop out from being hidden. So its that or have it always sticking out like a sore thumb.
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, ^
<Rory> CountryfiedLinux: How would you prefer it to be?
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, Like Docky or Plank Dock. Once that pointer touches the edge of the screen it pops right up.
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, In Unity I had to press the pointer against the edge. Not as responsive/sensitive as a dock.
<Rory> CountryfiedLinux: I think they reduced the sensitivity a release or two ago because it used to always appear at really annoying moments whenever your mouse was over there
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, Even at highest sensitivity I still have that issue. Very annoying. Other than that I'd gladly be using Unity.
<CountryfiedLinux> But for now its Gnome Shell.
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having some trouble logging into my computer. The session keeps crashing. It seems like it's not even getting to the point where anything is being logged to .xsession-errors; it always contains info from my last working session. But I can't find anything useful in /var/log/lightdm either. How can I find out what's wrong with my session?
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, Any idea if there's any workarounds for my issue here?
<Rory> CountryfiedLinux: Does it occur on all users, such as the guest account?
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, Its just the way Unity is.
<acidChrist> Hi everyone. I have mounted directory on guest machine to the host machine. rsyn synchronise data between guest and host. How to tell rsync to exlude one directory and stop synchronising them with host
<acidChrist> ??
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having some trouble logging into my computer. The session keeps crashing. It seems like it's not even getting to the point where anything is being logged to .xsession-errors; it always contains info from my last working session. But I can't find anything useful in /var/log/lightdm either. How can I find out what's wrong with my session? This is on my work computer; I am presently at a state where I can't do my job. It's critical that I get this back u
<TiZ> p and running.
<Rory> acidChrist: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2011/01/rsync-exclude-files-and-folders/
<acidChrist> Rory: I have read the article but if I create file in excluded dir it steal appear on host machine
<Rory> acidChrist: What is the rsync command you're using?
<acidChrist> sudo rsync -avz --exclude 'vendor' . .
<CountryfiedLinux> Rory, Searching my issue in Google I see a lot of others are upset about this. It would be better if a user just decreased unhide sensitivity if they're having issues and left us that want it to just work on approach to have it be able to do so.
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh well, perhaps in Unity 9
<TiZ> I can't even access the grub menu right now; I hold shift and it just straight up gets ignored!
<Rory> acidChrist: . . ?
<acidChrist> Rory: source dest
<acidChrist> where I'm in the source dir
<Rory> acidChrist: OK as long as you aren't actually putting dots
<Rory> acidChrist: When you run your command do you see the files in vendor being copied?
<acidChrist> nop
<Rory> Then they aren't being copied
<Rory> the -v flag to rsync will show you every file that's copied
<bubibubi> is it possible to use lubuntu from usb with possibility to add programs, save files etc  ?
<acidChrist> Rory: so let's say I have the mounted point in /home/point and the directory to exclude is /home/point/dex
<acidChrist> what the command should looks like
<apparatchik> Hi Rory, apparatchik here
<acidChrist> How'
<Rory> acidChrist: Forget the fact it's virtual, forget the fact it's mounted
<MonkeyDust> bubibubi  i guess you want !persistent usb installation
<apparatchik> the other machine is still running, and freezing often..hence writing from here
<Rory> acidChrist: "rsync -avz -exclude 'foo' source dest" will copy everything in source to dest, apart from the 'foo' directory. It will show you what's being copied also.
<TiZ> Hi. I'm having some trouble logging into my computer. The session keeps crashing. It seems like it's not even getting to the point where anything is being logged to .xsession-errors; it always contains info from my last working session. But I can't find anything useful in /var/log/lightdm either. How can I find out what's wrong with my session? This is on my work computer; I am presently at a state where I can't do my job. It's critical that I get this back u
<TiZ> p and running.
<Rory> !patience | TiZ
<ubottu> TiZ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dumfuq> hi
<TiZ> Rory: Don't give me that. This is my *work* computer. I installed Ubuntu on a production machine and I *trusted* that it would not break.
<bubibubi> ok thanx
<Rory> TiZ: I don't like your attitude. Ignored.
<dumfuq> TiZ, Ubuntu devs don't entitle you to anything, they're mostly volunteers
<hramrach> TiZ: you should only trust what you have tested :p
<acidChrist> Rory: based on the example if I wan't to exclude the dex dir from /home/point the command should looks rsync --exclude dex /home/point /home/point ?
<gordonjcp> !attitude | TiZ
<ubottu> TiZ: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Rory> acidChrist: You're copying a directory to itsself there
<TiZ> I'm not even asking anything hard. All I am asking for is to know which logfiles I need to check in order to solve the problem myself.
<gordonjcp> TiZ: well, can you think of anything that might have caused this?
<acidChrist> Rory: so rsync --exclude dex /home/point/dex /home/point/dex ?
<Rory> acidChrist: What are you doing? Why are you using rsync?
<gordonjcp> TiZ: and, which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<apparatchik> TiZ: this is not a windows call center line.
<Rory> acidChrist: What you have jsut said is "copy all the files from /home/point/dex into /home/point/dex, apart from dex"
<dumfuq> I'm sure people with windows issues love calling Microsoft, waiting on hold for an hour, then being charged $35
<TiZ> gordonjcp: There was a kernel update in the last update. I uninstalled that kernel, rolling back to the old one, and there was no change. Aside from that, there were indicator libs, samba, and this one library called libwbclient, and I'm not sure what that is. Also, it's Xubuntu.
<Xerofyte> I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubunu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE on my Login Screen?
<TiZ> Xerofyte: You have to select the KDE session from your login screen. There is a button that will allow you to choose your session.
<TiZ> Oh wait. Are you saying that KDE's not even in the session menu?
<Xerofyte> TiZ: Yes Brother That is what i am Saying
<dumfuq> TiZ, Did something go wrong with the kernel you had before?
<apparatchik> Rory, it showed this now:   paste.ubuntu.com/6180040
<dumfuq> TiZ, There's usually no good reason to upgrade the kernel other than graphics issues.
<apparatchik> Rory, does it mean anything is shredded now? should I say no?
<TiZ> dumfuq: I'm not talking about a kernel upgrade so much as a kernel update. The kind you get from regular old sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade.
<Rory> apparatchik: dd: writing `/dev/sda3': Input/output error
<dumfuq> TiZ, Well try upgrading or downgrading the kernel maybe?
<Rory> apparatchik: That actually means it's done
<Rory> apparatchik: It reached the end of the drive that's why. Assuming that partition is exactly 60GiB, it's worked, as shown by: 59999997952 bytes (60 GB) copied
<dumfuq> TiZ, you using the LTS?
<apparatchik> Rory; great, then I go about the same way with the next partition..yes, it was 60GB
<Rory> apparatchik: Also you're being asked a question because you hit Tab twice. It's nothing to do with dd
<apparatchik> Rory, so I say no :)
<apparatchik> done
<TiZ> dumfuq: No, I'm on 13.04. Which contradicts my whole spiel about being on a production machine, I know, but at least I'm not crazy enough to use Arch.
<dumfuq> TiZ, Here's a crazy idea. Upgrade to 13.10. Its very stable on my laptop here.
<TiZ> dumfuq: Whoa, that is crazy. I suppose it's not *that* crazy since release is basically right around the corner, though. Are we in feature freeze now?
<gst`-> Hi, I'm using 13.04 on a Lenovo X230 and starting from last week somehow my audio fails randomly after some time of playback (a parallel Installation of Win 7 does not show the same issue).
<dumfuq> TiZ, I dunno, but there really isn't much else gonna be put into it at this stage, so its very save to at least try it out IMO.
<Xerofyte> I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubunu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE Plasma Workspace in the Sessions on my Login Screen?
<gst`-> (I already tried using the mainline kernels which does not help the problem)
<TiZ> dumfuq: Yeah, that's not a bad idea.
<TiZ> With guidance from someone from #xubuntu, I used the guest session to test, and then deleted ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority to get back in. I apologize for copping the hardcore attitude, but I really needed ideas bouncing off of me. Thanks for the assistance.
<_ohm> How do I view current IPTables rules? iptables -L doesn't give me any rules that I have added
<Rory> _ohm: It is iptables -L to list rules, how did you add them?
<_ohm> Rory, sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 3000
<_ohm> that was the command I used, however when I do iptables -L I get nothing
<Rory> _ohm: try this: iptables-save > /tmp/iptables
<Rory> _ohm: Then edit the /tmp/iptables file
<Rory> _ohm: then do sudo iptables-restore < /tmp/iptables
<Rory> _ohm: That's how I always do it
<irssi-mike> gst`-: it cuts out during a run of the OS?
<gst`-> yes
<_ohm> Rory, and just add my rules to the file?
<gst`-> quite randomly
<Rory> _ohm: Yeah, look at how the other rules are formatted
<Rory> _ohm: I'm sure you can work out how to put your rules
<Rory> !ufw | _ohm also this might be of interest
<ubottu> _ohm also this might be of interest: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gst`-> i tried killing pulse audio and doing a force reload of alsa
<gst`-> doesnt help
<gst`-> it's gone until i restart the machine
<Marlenee> `openmpi` not found in ubnutu
<irssi-mike> gst`-: did u have 12.04 installed previously as a sort of comparison to the issue?
<_ohm> Rory, got it, thanks a lot
<gst`-> yep it worked fine (but that was ages ago). and it worked fine with 13.04 up until probably a week ago
<irssi-mike> gst`-: did you loose power suddenly
<gst`-> no, the laptop is on the ac
<irssi-mike> gst`-: when it cuts again see if gnome-alsamixer shows muted
<gst`-> is the console tool fine too?
<irssi-mike> gst`-: maybe but try them both
<gst`-> since alsamixer shows nothing muted
<apparatchik> Rory, the 40GB partition takes not shorter than 60gb, yet the process is not dependent on how much of the space is free, right?
<Rory> apparatchik: Correct
<gst`-> actually it seems i cant run gnome-alsamixer once it happened
<gst`-> alsamixer works fine
<Rory> apparatchik: The output from dd will tell you the actual speed in bytes per second
<acidChrist> Rory: I have done it and it moved from source to dest the right directories. But how to tell sync process to synchronise only the files without the excluded. I mean the process which sync them automatically
<acidChrist> ?
<Rory> acidChrist: What is performing the synchronisation?
<acidChrist> ?
<Baze> Hi! I installed LAMP, after that I installed phpMyAdmin and it doesn't work,it's not connected to apache. How can I fix it
<Rory> acidChrist: you ask "how to tell sync process" what is sync process?
<Rory> Baze: How did you install LAMP? How did you install PHPmyadmin? What ubuntu version are you using? Did you follow a guide? Are you getting an error?
<vicente_> anyone else using lxle ?
<Xerofyte>  I just Installed KDE SC 4.11 on my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. And when I rebooted my machine. There was no KDE Plasma Workspace in the Sessions on my Login Screen
<Baze> I installed LAMP with tasksel and PHPmyadmin trough terminal. I have Xubuntu 13.04, and I only followed guide for tasksel installation.
<Rory> Baze: Through terminal? How?
<Rory> Baze: What did you run to install phpmyadmin?
<apparatchik> Rory, 40gb space took longer than 60gb, still running..is that plausible?
<Baze> I got 404 error for http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Rory> apparatchik: yes it's plausible
<Baze> just #sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Rory> Baze: did you put "Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf" into your apache config?
<Pici> Baze: please make sure that you have a symlink to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf in /etc/apache2/conf.d/
<Baze> i haven't done thate
<Rory> Baze: Pici's way is better
<gst`-> Oct  1 17:54:18 unicorn kernel: [ 4335.120110] gnome-alsamixer[10360]: segfault at 16 ip 00007fa6828277b5 sp 00007fff44730178 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3600.0[7fa6827ec000+f9000]  <-- syslog event when launching gnome-alsamixer
<hramrach> how do I generate locales on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !locales
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Baze> Pici's way?
<MonkeyDust> +
<Rory> Baze: sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<apparatchik> Rory, all right :), thank you!
<apparatchik> Rory, does "no space left" mean anything significant:  paste.ubuntu.com/6180146
<apparatchik> ?
<apparatchik> this came when it was just completed
<oo_miguel> How can I check if a hard disk is fault and needs to get exchanged?
<gst`-> i'll give reinstalling alsa and pulseaudio a try brb
<Rory> !smart | oo_miguel
<ubottu> oo_miguel: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<apparatchik> Rory, I mean, anything that should prevent me from continuing with other partitions?
<apparatchik> or anything that hindered the process?
<Baze> Ok, that worked
<Rory> apparatchik: it will only write to the partition you specify, the others will be fine
<irssi-mike> is there any benefit to running multiple swap files on one disk?
<Baze> What is the difference of including PHPmyadmin into apache2.conf?
<Rory> Baze: Functionally, none
<Rory> irssi-mike: no
<Baze> What I actually done?? What "ln" and "-s" do?
<irssi-mike> symbolic link
<Baze> Ok, I googled it. Thans for the help :)
<lenzeor> Hey guys! Is it safe to upgrade to 13.10 yet?
<Rory> !13.10 | lenzeor Not til it's released
<ubottu> lenzeor Not til it's released: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lenzeor> Am I going to brick my system if it fails or can I revert back, Rory?
<vicente_> its difficult to say
<Rory> lenzeor: Don't upgrade if you care about your system
<Rory> lenzeor: Expect it to break, and then you can't be disappointed
<vicente_> if you were able to boot into the recovery option I would say that bricking your pc isnt likely. Just be careful when you partition your HDD
<wylde> lenzeor: and have current backups ;)
<lenzeor> ah damn
<lenzeor> okok, thanks Rory and Wylde
<lenzeor> I'll have to wait then
<gordonjcp> TiZ: glad you got it sorted, I had to head home or else stay at work all night ;-)
<hramrach> hmm, you need a language-pack to get locales
<gordonjcp> TiZ: deleting .Xauthority sounds like you may be attempting to use something graphical as root
<hramrach> and it generates all the useless variants /o\
<oo_miguel> the short offline smarttest told me: read failiure , what now?
<hramrach> oh well, the Ubuntu way
<hramrach> oo_miguel: trash the disk
<oo_miguel> :(
<belljar> Rory, I restarted with live cd, this was the command to start with, right: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda3 bs=4k conv=notrunc ?
<oo_miguel> what does Remaining: 90% mean?
<oo_miguel> in the smart selftest log
<hramrach> oo_miguel: that it failed at teh very start
<oo_miguel> ah ok
<oo_miguel> and this is an definitive hardware error disqulifying the disk from any use right?
<Rory> belljar: Are you apparatchik?
<hramrach> very likely
<Rory> belljar: Yes, if /dev/sda3 is actually the one you want
<belljar> Rory, yes, I am, sorry. I just changed it, didn't notice that it was revoked
<hramrach> oo_miguel: if it's new you could like rma it but that's about it
<Rory> I have to leave now apparatchik it's home-time
<hramrach> if the disk can't even read itself there is not much left to do
<apparatchik> Rory, thank you so much! I think I can get to destination from here :))
<gst`-> irssi-mike, okay still the same :/
<oo_miguel> hramrach: thanx
<newbee> hello folks. I need some help. I did install ubuntu on top of Windows 8 (on a samsung series 5 ultrabook). But now there is no option to boot Windows 8 from grub!
<apparatchik> Rory, enjoy the rest of your day!
<newbee> please help me!
<Rory> !grub | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<newbee> ubottu: no, my problem is, that I do have grub but it does not allow me to boot windows 8 anyomore. So the other way round :-(
<ubottu> newbee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gst`-> newbee there is a tool called "Boot repair" that might work
<gst`-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<newbee> gst`-:  do I risk to not to be able to boot ubuntu anymore?
<gst`-> you can always restore grub with a live cd
<newbee> gst`-:  ok, thx
<gst`-> (to my knowledge)
<gst`-> btw
<Ari-Yang> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<gst`-> is your windows 8 a uefi installation?
<lesshaste> how can I make a bootable usb from an iso?
<lesshaste> usb-creator-gtk crashes for me
<tilerendering> hi - I have a ubuntu installation (12.04 server LTS) and I dont have any graphical window manager running. can I nevertheless run a vmware player on it, with windows 7 in the vm ?
<lesshaste> so is there anything else?
<apparatchik> Rory, are you still there?
<wylde> lesshaste: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ has a number of tools
<downbeam_> Any one here ever play champions of regnum????
<downbeam_> Any one here ever play champions of regnum????
<apparatchik> I just read that zeroing drive by using dd to erase files doesnt make them permanently irrecoverable, if special techniques are used. how special are these?
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: so special they only exist in the minds of scifi authors
<lesshaste> wylde, do you know if any of them can be installed with apt-get?
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: wikipedia says that it is possible
<downbeam_> Any one here ever play champions of regnum????
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: wikipedia says a lot of things
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ari-Yang> is it possible to filter out a package when using apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<newbee> trying it. Wish me luck!
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: I just used dd with the assistance of Rory, that's why I wondered when I was reading about dd, and saw this
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: yeah
<wylde> apparatchik: if you're not satisfied with zero'ing, you could always sandwich the drive between 2 strong magnets overnight ;) heh
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: in theory with drives that are more than about 30 years old you could *possibly* look at funny ripples in the analogue data read back from the disk
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: even then it wasn't really possible
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: so it is not even sth for nsa?
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: nope
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: all right
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: the idea is that if a bit is slightly higher than the average read level, it might have been a 1 before
<gordonjcp> apparatchik: now they record signals on disk with multiple levels
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: I don't know how new/old my disc is, though. it is not a ssd anyway.
<apparatchik> disk*
<apparatchik> gordonjcp: so there's no need to do another "shred" over it?
<schnitzl> if i start a process with rc.local owner is root, right? so i dotn need in the rc.local "sudo <COMMAND>"
<apparatchik> gordonjcp, thank you so much for your hints, have to leave now!
<wylde> schnitzl: yes
<schnitzl> wylde, thanks :)
<oo_miguel> is there some tool to benchmark cd-drives, to decide which is in a better condition?
<killall> maybe  hdparm
<ibekks> oo_miguel: that will not tell you anything about the condition the drive is in
<oo_miguel> ibekks: any suggestions?
<ibekks> oo_miguel: i dont think there is software to do so
 * killall maybe hdparm, to test speed of the disk
<oo_miguel> ok thanks guys
<StarFlower> you could try using disk utility
<StarFlower> but im not sure if it works with cd drives
<cuidas> Hi everybody! I need some help @ubuntu+uefi: i think i installed everything the right way, efimgr -v show the right stuff, but i cant boot into grub. how can i test if  my uefi "sees" the EFI partition?
<lupo> ciao
<lupo> !list
<ubottu> lupo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<StarFlower> cuidas, im not sure but you could try reading though https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lenzeor> How do I upgrade from gnome 3.8 to 3.10?
<cuidas> StarFlower: thx found this page already but didnt help me... :(
<listric> Hi Is there a way to remove hard drive encryption? Running Ubuntu 12.10?
<StarFlower> did you read through the section titled "Identifying if an Ubuntu has been installed in EFI mode"
<StarFlower> listric, http://askubuntu.com/questions/245112/can-i-disable-full-disk-encryption
<xangua> good morning here, can you tell me how can i remove a printer I no longer have but is still listed in system configuration¿ since i no longer have the printer when i select the remove option it shows a cups error: client-error-not-found
<xangua> http://i.imgur.com/VBq33dC.png
<cuidas> StarFlower: yes, and i think everything is ok. i'm starting to think its not an ubuntu problem.
<schnitzl> how can I mv a file to the folder in which i am at the moment "mv /home/user/test.file XXX"
<schnitzl> i cont want to type the path in which I am right now
<xangua> the printer was installed with hplip by the way
<StarFlower> xangua, you can run sudo lpadmin -x "nameofprinter"
<up201303544> oi
<up201303544> hi
<up201303544> entao mon fiss
<xangua> !pt | up201303544
<ubottu> up201303544: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<StarFlower> you would have to run pwd to see which directory your in at the moment then run mv file /"directory_your_in"
<xangua> StarFlower: thanks! very apreciated
<StarFlower> be sure to include the name of the file after the directory your moving to
<listric> StarFlower: Looks like easiest solution will be a reload. That's fine, this a fresh new install. Will not select "Encryption"  on new reinstall. Also will I have any issues with Gparted to wipe the harddrive? Thanks much.
<StarFlower> you shouldnt if you format the drive
<listric> cool thx
<cuidas> just to share it her: nice thread that seems to solve my problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<StarFlower> Thats wonderful, thanks for sharing cuidas
<schnitzl> in a bash script mv /file/*.txt /home/user/ does not work if files have "spaces" ....how to make it work for ALL files, even those files with " "
<Pici> schnitzl: Best to ask in #bash and take a look at their great urls in their channel's topic.
<schnitzl> Pici, thanky ou.
<salamis-morisset> hi all
<Joschii> hi
<salamis-morisset> can you help me with the size of the partitions?
<salamis-morisset> i have 1 SSD with 250 Gb
<salamis-morisset> i want to separate /home partition
<yoloooooo> YOLOO i so i herd windows is better then linux
<ikonia> the use windows,
<pmenon_> yoloooooo: lol
<yoloooooo> shit no no one sbiting
<yoloooooo> ok i was just explain irc
<yoloooooo> haha
<yoloooooo> kisses
<ikonia> yoloooooo: tone down the language and grow up please
<FloodBot1> yoloooooo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> yoloooooo: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, if you don't need ubuntu support, please keep quiet
<yoloooooo> Ok ok i forgive you. Please tell me how i can run an lxc container without sudo privelages
<yoloooooo> *priveleges
<vamadir> how to update worpress in ubuntu?? worpress was installed by apt.
<chaotic_good> 331 Please specify the password.
<chaotic_good> Password:
<chaotic_good> 421 Service not available, remote server has closed connection
<chaotic_good> Login failed.
<chaotic_good> No control connection for command: Success
<FloodBot1> chaotic_good: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<salamis-morisset> ReiserFS is better than ext4??
<ikonia> vamadir: you get updates to the packages
<chaotic_good> anyone seen this vsftpd error?
<vamadir>  <ikonia> worpress, show like is last ver, but its 3.0.5. Last ver is 3.6.1 But ubuntu have no wordpress repo.
<ikonia> vamadir: ubuntu has not updated the package
<vamadir>  <ikonia> worpress installed from def repo
<ikonia> vamadir: repeating that doesn't change what I said
<vamadir> <ikonia> of couse i did update and upgrade
<ikonia> vamadir: again that doesn't change anything that I've said
<dougiel> how do you get ls to print out on file name per line instead of listing them accross the screen?
<MonkeyDust> dougiel  ls -1   (that's a one)
<linuxearth> i have just downloaded the ubuntu lts 12.04 and planing to install in the harddisk (whole space) for which i have no idea of partitions, how much should i make /home, /swap ,/boot and /root or / please elaborate. my ram is 2 GB and harddisk space is 238 GB (or 250, they say).
<cjwelborn> something odd happened to me, its kindof a long story but i'll try to keep it short. I'd like to know why it happened.
<linuxearth> i have just downloaded the ubuntu lts 12.04 and planing to install in the harddisk (whole space) for which i have no idea of partitions, how much should i make /home, /swap ,/boot and /root or / please elaborate. my ram is 2 GB and harddisk space is 238 GB (or 250, they say).
<Suarte4> Hello, I have Lubuntu 13.04 here. For some reason I have no idea (have done nothing other than updates),   I cannot login anymore into my main user account. I can still log into the others including guest and everything works fine. So here  is what I tried. Ctrl+Alt+F1 logged in main account via terminal.  OK it works.  Then startlubuntu but I get the following error message. cp: impossible to create the standard file <<//.
<cuidas> vamadir: apt-cache show wordpress -> Version: 3.5.1+dfsg-2 -> update && upgrade should work
<cjwelborn> Latest installer removed all partitions from my drive, I re-partitioned and formatted. Install went okay, I copied some /home files from my backup USB but I was missing some .hidden files. I was going to manually re-create the two missing files (and fill in the missing info). I 'touch'ed a missing file, opened it in Kate and ALL of the info from my previous install was already there. This file DID NOT exist on the hard drive, i
<cjwelborn> created it with 'touch'. Somehow ALL of the information that was in my last install appeared. How could this happen?
<xmetal> wow . my download speed is dropping like a rock
<gordonjcp> cjwelborn: you must have copied it across
<gordonjcp> cjwelborn: alternatively, you have not opened what you thought you opened
<gordonjcp> cjwelborn: what was the missing file anyway?
<cjwelborn> ls /myproject -> No .project or .pydevproject. touch .project , kate .project -> All missing info there.
<linuxearth> can one let me know please?>
<gordonjcp> !anyone | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cjwelborn> i should say ls -a, and none of the files were there. but 'touch .project' filled in all the missing info.
<newhite> what is the best way to setup a remote desktop application for ubuntu
<linuxearth> okay
<Suarte4> I also tried creating that lxterminal.conf file with touch. I still get cannot open display error
<linuxearth> i have just downloaded the ubuntu lts 12.04 and planing to install in the harddisk (whole space) for which i have no idea of partitions, how much should i make /home, /swap ,/boot and /root or / please elaborate. my ram is 2 GB and harddisk space is 238 GB (or 250, they say).
<gordonjcp> !partition | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: are you wiping everything on the disk, and doing a clean install?
<newhite> what remote desktop software would you recommend?
<gordonjcp> newhite: what exactly are you trying to do?
<rootpt> Hello.
<linuxearth> yes i am wiping everything
<newhite> allow someone to control my desktop
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: just let it do the defaults
<newhite> and view my desktop
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: yes
<StarFlower> linuxearth, its probably ok to let ubuntu decide on its own
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: yeah
<linuxearth> ok
<gordonjcp> just let it do its own thing
<linuxearth> it would take by itself?
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: you probably want to use LVM if you get the choice
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: it'll make a fairly intelligent guess
<linuxearth> what's LVM?
<gordonjcp> Logical Volume Manager
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: i am new so installation i don't now and the terms too
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: oh, just let it do everything automatically
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: you can always reinstall tomorrow ;-)
<linuxearth> ok lvm also auto?
<linuxearth> but i don't have always the time for re installation
<newhite> gordonjcp: I want to share my desktop with someone from IT.  so they can trouble shoot remotely
<Suarte4> no ideas to solve my issue?
<linuxearth> so lvm is useful?
<gordonjcp> newhite: no idea, VNC possibly
<xmetal> hmm
<LucidGuy> modified /etc/exports (NFS) .. want changes to take affect without dropping existing connected nfs clients.  exportfs -r doesnt seem to do the trick, anyone know the outcome of exportfs -f ?
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: yes, it makes it relatively easy to enlarge partitions and add news disks in and stuff
<newhite> gordonjcp,
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: don't worry about it for now
<xmetal> the packing manager will not let me install Octave in Mint 14
<newhite> gordonjcp, I was looking forward to something straight forward.
<newhite> gordonjcp, just install and go
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: ok so what i do? should i install lvm or not?
<dachi> hello, can anyone help me with permissions please? ls -l /var/mail/vhosts/dachi.im is drwx--S--- 5 vmail vmail 4096 Sep 28 22:49 administrator drwx--S--- 5 vmail vmail 4096 Sep 30 21:35 webmaster and drwx--S--- 5 vmail vmail 4096 Oct  1 21:42 webmaster without administrator. How to add administrator permission to dachi.co too?
<pagios> hi
<pagios> http://pastebin.com/fZG335BK
<pagios> can someone advise what might be the problem?
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: or i go with default installation as u earlier suggested
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: shouldn't make a difference at this stage, leave it for now though if you're unsure
<gordonjcp> !vnc | linuxearth
<ubottu> linuxearth: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xmetal> oh darn it there was a video program i had in Mint 15 .. forgot the name now
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: but  u can let me know dude or explain if it really helpful i would go for it dude!
<xmetal> like a timeline type app for "editing and making" videos
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: i didn't ask for remote help, lol
<deluxe247> I have been searching all day and can not find an answer. What is a good way to do parallel imports into mysql. Currently I have it going through each file 1 by 1 for 409 databases;
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: but  u can let me know dude or explain if it really helpful i would go for it dude!
<Suarte4> gordonjcp: you seem knowledgeable... dont want to give it a shot? i'll wait if you want....
<linuxearth> gordonjcp: but  u can let me know dude or explain if it really helpful i would go for it dude!
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: at this stage it probably doesn't make a difference
<linuxearth> ok
<gordonjcp> Suarte4: hm?
<linuxearth> then i should go for default?
<gordonjcp> linuxearth: leave it off for now and go for default
<linuxearth> ok thanks man thanks gordonjcp:
<Suarte4> Hello, I have Lubuntu 13.04 here. For some reason I have no idea (have done nothing other than updates),   I cannot login anymore into my main user account. I can still log into the others including guest and everything works fine. So here  is what I tried. Ctrl+Alt+F1 logged in main account via terminal.  OK it works.  Then startlubuntu but I get the following error message. cp: impossible to create the standard file <<//.
<MonkeyDust> Suarte4  make sure no partition is 100% full, type      df-h     to find out, also make sure you have no obsolete kernels
<MonkeyDust> Suarte4  df -h, even
<mmazing> so i have a "server" on amazon that i accidentally just uninstalled openSSH on, i have the boot volume mounted to another instance, how would i go about installing openssh on that volume so that when i boot it up i can connect?
<Suarte4> MonkeyDust: Thank you. No partition is full. OK. Kernel is 3.8.0-31-generic
<damel> hey all...is there any way to get blu-rays to work ?
<MonkeyDust> !blueray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<damel> thanks...Ill check them out...damn I hate Blu-rays...and I f---in pay for them !!
<Suarte4> MonkeyDust: any other idea?
<MonkeyDust> Suarte4  no, that caused it when i had the same issue
<zykotick9> Suarte4: in your home directory, "ls -al" is anything owned by root?
<Suarte4> zykotick9: i now am in guest. not sure how to proceed
<Asad3ainJalout> clear
<tbjr> I just upgraded from ubuntu 11.10  to 13.04.  I know some of the functionality of compiz was lost due to the introduction of Unity, however I did have the screencapture working under 11.10 and I don't remember how.  Any suggestions on how to get it working in 13.04?
<jdoles> Why do I get X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3?
<jdoles> I have written plenty of X applications myself, and my apps never did that.
<Zupoman> hey, good morning people
<Zupoman> I am fairly new to ubuntu, or actually, xubuntu
<Zupoman> and I usually prefer dark themes, so I switched to a dark one
<Zupoman> and this is the result:
<Zupoman> http://i.imgur.com/77SXjWU.png
<Zupoman> text is completely invisible in some places
<Zupoman> just because default text color is mixed with custom background
<Suarte4> zykotick9: if yes (some are owned by root), what should i do?
<Suarte4> STILL UNSOLVED: Lubuntu 13.04 here. For some reason I have no idea (have done nothing other than updates),   I cannot login anymore into my main user account. I can still log into the others including guest and everything works fine. So here  is what I tried. Ctrl+Alt+F1 logged in main account via terminal.  OK it works.  Then startlubuntu but I get the following error message. cp: impossible to create the standard file <</
<Biomechd> hey guys, what can you gather from this? http://pastebin.com/y0W3ZKFw
<karab44> I thought Adobe Premiere was hard but Pitivi is Extremely hardcore
<karab44> How to for sake clone the clip there?
<tage_> tageborg
<tageborg> nick tage
<karab44> I have this cursed timeline and cut clip and I can not do anything with it except placing in time.
<karab44> How to copy that splice?
<bazhang> karab44, try #pitivi
<karab44> bazhang: you're my man! :)
<angel96> hi .. I have a problem, now I have stolen pc, do you know if there is a way to succeed him find via the internet? I need some specific data?Please let me know if there is some way .. thank you very much
<bekks> angel96: It is lost.
<angel96> noo
<deluxe247> anyone can point me in the write direction of importing multiple databases at once into mysql, rds specifically, I need to import 409 databases and i have it scripted but it runs one import at a time. I need to optimize this and cut the server down time as much as possible
<shambat> I need to restart my network interface, but I'm connected via SSH, what is a command I can use to stop the service and then restart it safely? I was thinking: nohup service networking stop && service networking start
<Xabster> i tried 13.10 in a VM and tried to get Steam but i failed miserably and my package system broke. It can up the day after and i think it was an error with cpp-4.8 in the repos, but anyway: is it normally easy to install and has anyone installed it flawlessly in the 13.10 beta?
<StarFlower> unfortunately this channel doesnt support 13.10 beta
<StarFlower> but someone may still know
<paxcoder> i can't install bigbluebutton because its dependency (bbb-web) cannot be installed. Can anyone tell me why?
<Xabster> oh, hmm
<DJones> !13.10 | Xabster This is the main support channel for development versions,
<ubottu> Xabster This is the main support channel for development versions,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<StarFlower> what are the biggest changes in 13.10
<paxcoder> I'm running 13.04
<StarFlower> me too paxcoder
<Biomechd> anyone? nobody knows what this is? http://pastebin.com/y0W3ZKFw
<DJones> StarFlower: #ubuntu+1 will be the best place to ask (as they're the ones using the development version)
<StarFlower> DJones, ok
<vusie> hello guys how can i use ussd while using a 3G usb modem in ubuntu ?
<schnitzl> rc.local : if i kill a process i started in rc.local it restarts the process automatically after some time (NO reboot!!) ??!
<bekks> schnitzl: No.
<schnitzl> i bet it does.
<bekks> schnitzl: I know it doesnt.
<schnitzl> :D
<schnitzl> i believe you. it would be weird.
<bekks> Just start the process again, no need to reboot.
<schnitzl> wow. something odd is going on with my box.
<schnitzl> bekks,  thanks
<agustin_> alguien en español
<bekks> !es | agustin_
<ubottu> agustin_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<vusie> hello guys how can i use ussd while using a 3G usb modem in ubuntu ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i got some ecryptfs questions
<cheater__> hi guys. i have downloaded a kernel for ubuntu and now i need the source for it. could someone help me figure this out? the kernel is here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.2-saucy/ and there are some patches in there but there is no source. how do i get the source? i am trying to compile some kernel modules.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i move the ecryptfs('s) ~/.Private folder to a usb device to work from there. I was thinking of a symbolic link , ln -s , or should it be ln -P , if ln would work should i use -s or -P
<baordog_> Is there a seperate channel for ubuntu dev?
<PatrickDickey> cheater__: try sudo apt-get install linux-source
<MonkeyDust> baordog_  #ubuntu-app-devel
<baordog_> I meant kernal dev :D
<cheater__> PatrickDickey: i would love to but this kernel is from saucy and i'm on raring. this kernel is not in the repositories, i had to download it by hand.
<MonkeyDust> baordog_  #ubuntu-kernel
<baordog_> Gracias
<PatrickDickey> baordog_: If ubuntu-kernel isn't what you want, then I'd suggest going to kernel.org and seeing what IRC channels they use.
<cheater__> i didn't know of #ubuntu-kernel
<MonkeyDust> cheater__  type /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<cheater__> i think #ubuntu-kernel is the only one i'll need!
<PatrickDickey> cheater__: /www.google.com/search?q=source+code+for+ubuntu+kernel+saucy might get you what you need also. Most of the links point to launchpad, so that's probably where you'll be able to download the source.
<cheater__> PatrickDickey: i don't see anything there.
<PatrickDickey> cheater__: In launchpad? or in the link I put up?
<cheater__> in either, i do not see an associated source package.
<PatrickDickey> Speaking of kernels. I did apt-get autoremove this past weekend, and it's stuck on updating grub. Any suggestions on how to get through this?
<PatrickDickey> cheater__: Which kernel did you download? You said 3.11.2, but everything in launchpad is for 3.11.0-x.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i move the  ~/.Private folder that ecryptfs uses to a usb device to work from there. I was thinking of a symbolic link , ln -s , or should it be ln -P , if ln would work should i use -s or -P
<cheater__> PatrickDickey: look at the link i posted - that's 3.11.2 right there
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can someone give a life example of the difference from ln -s & ln -P ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> like what situation would u want to use ln -P
<bekks> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: In the situation you dont want hard links anymore.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what is a hard link about
<PatrickDickey> cheater__: One thing I'm finding is this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?s=saucy You can probably pull the source down from there. Otherwise, I'm not sure. I would agree with MonkeyDust, when he said you might want to ask in either #ubuntu-kernel or in #ubuntu+1
<PatrickDickey> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: http://linuxgazette.net/105/pitcher.html gives you a pretty good explanation.
<MonkeyDust> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04  from the man page: "-P, --physical make hard links directly to symbolic links"
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i move the  ~/.Private folder that ecryptfs uses to a usb device to work from there. I was thinking of a symbolic link , ln -s , or should it be ln -P , if ln would work should i use -s or -P
<Xerofyte> any ideas how can i set a VPN
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> which one would be smarter in what im about to try
<TonnyNerd> I installed aufs-tools, but when I try to mount , it says "unknown filesystem type 'aufs'", It's a ubuntu 12.04 ami on Amazon EC2, anyone knows what can be wrong?
 * sarsaeol is listening to Bambi by Tokyo Police Club from the album Champ [246 - Plays: 1] [Listen: [API HAS BEEN MOVED, PLEASE applewebdata://DD9C13D8-B61D-4C74-BCEA-A663F73FFF43/api.php FOR MORE INFORMATION]]
<sarsaeol> oops
<sarsaeol> sorry wrong channel!
<StarFlower> Xerofyte, right click on the networking icon on the upper right of the screen, and click configure vpn
<Xerofyte> StarFlower, Thanks
<StarFlower> Xerofyte, your welcome
<lduros> join #linux
<PatrickDickey> lduros: you forgot the / ;-)
<lduros> heh
<linuxuz3r> hey guys
<StarFlower> linuxuz3r, hi
<linuxuz3r> hi
<tbjr> I just upgraded from ubuntu 11.10  to 13.04.  I know some of the functionality of compiz was lost due to the introduction of Unity, however I did have the screencapture working under 11.10 and I don't remember how.  Any suggestions on how to get it working in 13.04?
<StarFlower> tbjr, video or just image
<ikonia> tbjr: how is it not working now ?
<bekks> tbjr: How did you upgrade - directly?
<tbjr> just image... it's dragging a bounding box thing with the windows super key and mouse drag
<tbjr> I did not upgrade.. I did a fresh install and migrated /home
<ikonia> tbjr: how is it not working
<tbjr> @ikonia it's not available in the compiz manager now
<ikonia> tbjr: is it installed on your system ?
<tbjr> I think it's part of the compiz core  plugins?
<ikonia> tbjr: is the package installed ?
<tbjr> compiz is yes
<ikonia> no, the screen capture tool
<tbjr> apparently not.  How would I do that?
<ikonia> tbjr: is it not a package in the package manager ?
<StarFlower> you can open the software center and install shutter. if your looking for a good program
<tbjr> I think it's part of the compiz core plugins or components
<ikonia> tbjr: I think you'll need to check what provides it
<tbjr> my wife loves the click and drag bounding box of compiz screencapture so that's why I'm trying to persist in this.
<ikonia> I'm not saying drop it, I'm saying find what provides it
<tbjr> sorry ikonia, I was responding to StarFlower
<ikonia> tbjr: not a problem, my fault for not seeing
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tbjr> ok well, thanks for your help.  I'll try looking further into where it comes from.
<Cool-Dev> freenode server problem
<wasanzy> does this remove packages including their conf so that next time I reinstall the package, it becomes fresh?
<wasanzy> apt-get --purge remove
<StarFlower> wasanzy, we had a netsplit you'll have to repeat the question from the beginning
<MonkeyDust> wasanzy  look in ~/.config for more files to delete
<wasanzy> does this remove packages including their conf so that next time I reinstall the package, it becomes fresh? apt-get --purge remove
<zykotick9> wasanzy: fyi you can save some typing using "apt-get purge foo" no need for the --purge remove these days
<zykotick9> wasanzy: keep in mind, it WON'T touch config files in users home directories
<wasanzy> oh ok
<wilee-nilee> wasanzy, apt-get --purge "package" generally sholud
<wlightning> Often my Instant Messenger (Empathy) stops notifying via the icon above, and if I miss the little bubble... I often never notice that someone has IM'd me.. is there any way to fix this or keep it from happening?
<zykotick9> wilee-nilee: ahhh, either "apt-get purge foo" or "apt-get --purge remove foo" no mixing and matching ;)
<michagogo> What's the opposite of `tail`?
<wlightning> michagogo, `head`
<ikonia> head
<michagogo> oh
<michagogo> that makes sense, actually
<michagogo> :P
<wlightning> =)
<wlightning> wish my problem was that simple =)
<StarFlower> you could try installing telepathy-indicator
<StarFlower> its a bug in 13.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1060469
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "duplicate for #1060469 FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress]
<StarFlower> wlightning, are you still there?
<wlightning> StarFlower, yep
<wlightning> StarFlower, will try it
<StarFlower> wlightning, ok i just wanted to make sure you knew i was talking to you, forgot to preface my messages with your chatname
<wlightning> StarFlower, thanks =) yeah, I diddn't notice them till I read up
<wlightning> StarFlower, hmm... it works fine for the first few hours on my system... it's after that things start to fail
<wlightning> StarFlower, happens with the music menu and my media player too
<wlightning> StarFlower, that's less bugging though
<wlightning> StarFlower, hmm "telepathy-indicator is already the newest version." is what I got
<Rarrikins> Why is the "upgrade to 13.04" program starting up automatically again when it's already running from several days ago?
<StarFlower> StarFlower, well its a bug there still working on , there are fixes released for some things but not all of them yet
<StarFlower> oops lol
<StarFlower> didnt mean to talk to myself
<schackofatz> hi
<schackofatz> does the ubuntu install CD include all the non-free drivers and firmware?
<wlightning> StarFlower, got it =)
<wlightning> StarFlower, cool... well I'll add myself to the affected by the bug... I can be patient =)
<StarFlower> wlightning, yah not much you can do unless you can get into the code and find the problem
<silvux> schackofatz i think that not but after you finish the installation you can install those drivers
<robcsi> Hi. anyone having problems with U1 lately? I have it installed on two machines, one Windows and one XUbuntu, and it just seems not to sync correctly. I have Tomboy notes set up to sync into a share directory, and I change some notes, it (says) it uploads, but on the other machine it does not sync the contents...
<wlightning> StarFlower, at some point maybe.. I don't really understand how those systems interact yet.
<vicente__> what does the channel suggest to replace the spell/grammar check in Microsoft office Word? I have libreoffice but it never seems to catch all my mistakes, this is one reason I must keep windows installed
<skinux> What is the current best method of installing Internet Explorer inside of Ubuntu?
<vicente__> skinux: you may want to look into wine gecko
<skinux> I followed a tutorial using wine and Ie8, but installer says it's not compatible with my architecture.
<silvux> skinux try installing windows in virtual machine if you cant use wine
<skinux> Umm, I want to install IE for testing purposes, so it needs to use IE's rendering engine.
<alpha_one_x86> hello, how install AES for java?
<wilee-nilee> vicente__, I use a plugin called grammerly, however I would ask this in ##windows
<wlightning> skinux, https://github.com/xdissent/ievms
<skinux> To install anything in VBox I'd have to manage to get my empty 20G partition merged with Ubuntu's 30G partition.
<wlightning> skinux, oh. that won't work then.. all the IE versions take up 48GB
<StarFlower> skinux, what happens when you run the internet explorer setup
<wilee-nilee> vicente__, great for writing academic papers. http://www.grammarly.com/
<skinux> It begans installing, but then errors that it's not compatible with my architecture. It does this for both 32-bit and 64-bit versions.
<StarFlower> which version of ie?
<StarFlower> everything after 8.0 doesnt work at all in wine
<StarFlower> skinux, this is the latest version that works according to appdb.winehq.org
<StarFlower> http://download.microsoft.com/download/C/C/0/CC0BD555-33DD-411E-936B-73AC6F95AE11/IE8-WindowsXP-x86-ENU.exe
<wilee-nilee> skinux, In ubuntu and linux in general you do not merge partitions, but resize them.
<stiwari> guys i wanna ssh to a particular pc(whose IP I know) on a remote network, so how do I do that?
<StarFlower> skinux, even that doesnt work well
<jmgk> Greetings wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> hi
<StarFlower> stiwari, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<wlightning> stiwari, ssh user@1.1.1.1
<stiwari> wlightning, but the PC is on a network xx.xxx.com, and my account is on that machine only. i tried doing what you said, it didnt work...should I try the broadcast address then?
<StarFlower> ping the address and get the ip
<StarFlower> try again
<Sambre> +r
<stiwari> i tried getting ip using ifconfig
<wlightning> stiwari, is it behind a NAT router?
<stiwari> wlightning, not really sure. all i know is that my account is on  a machine, say xx. and the network name is say, yy.yy.com. so how do I access the machine? i have done remote logins using ssh before, but none on a particular machine.
<wlightning> well what's the error you get when trying to ssh to it?
<wlightning> stiwari, ^^
<stiwari> well when i try to ssh I get nothing, and when I ping  the address it says request time out. maybe I am using the wrong address?>
<wlightning> stiwari, well if you can't ping it.. it could be behind a NAT. especially if the address is a 10.x.x.x or 192.168.x.x
<stiwari> wlightning, it is a 10.x.x.x kinda address
<wlightning> stiwari, so.. whatever is doing the NAT will need to forward port 22 from the public IP to that 10.x.x.x IP
<stiwari> i am pretty sure port forwarding is enabled by the sysadmin
<wlightning> stiwari, so then you'd need the public IP to ssh...
<wlightning> stiwari, if the forwarding is already setup for that specific machine
<stiwari> ok so how do I get the public IP?
<wlightning> stiwari, if the machine has a web browser.. searching Google for "What is my IP?" and it'll say above the search results "Your public IP address is x.x.x.x - Learn More"
<PatrickDickey> stiwari: Or you can go to http://whatismyip.com and it should give you the IP address also.
<stiwari> well when I try to ssh using the IP given by Google, it says no route to host
<PatrickDickey> stiwari: what exactly are you trying to do? ssh inside of your network, or ssh to a computer from outside?
<stiwari> ssh to a compute(which resides on a network, say xx.xx.com) from outside
<stiwari> *computer, I mean
<stiwari> I am damn sure its possible, since almost all the people in my lab(where my mchine is) ssh to their own machines all the time from outside
<PatrickDickey> stiwari: And do you know for a fact that their router has the port set up for it?
<wlightning> stiwari, have you tried asking them how they do it?
<PatrickDickey> Is it me, or are the FloodBots going a bit wacko today?
<stiwari> well, I want to figure out on my own rather than ask them...but if nothing works out I might have to do that.
<Pici> PatrickDickey: freenode is acting a bit wacko today. The bots can't keep up.
<PatrickDickey> That explains a lot then. I got booted off for a Ping timeout, and couldn't get on. Then it took two minutes for it to identify me (said NickServ didn't exist).
<xmetal> ok i am just wondering if it'd be a better idea to go with 12.04 LTS or 13.04 ?
<PatrickDickey> xmetal: It's pretty much a matter of personal preference, and whether you need the bleeding-edge (or close to it) or more stable.
<wlightning> stiwari, we're just doing a bunch of guess-work here, it's really hard for us to give you advice without knowing the full setup.
<wlightning> stiwari, and there may be someone you have to ask in order to get it setup.. that's how it is for a lot of places.
<PatrickDickey> bbs hopefully. I'm going to try and reboot. Then hopefully apt-get autoremove will actually remove the old kernels... :S
<stiwari> wlighning, I understand that very well. thanks a lot to you and everyone else for all your time and efforts.
<xmetal> as long as the packages are not "too old" i dont need the latest
<wlightning> stiwari, sorry I don't really have much more I can do =)
<xmetal> such as i  can get the newest Firefox or VLC (for the most part lastest), i'd be happy with 12
<stiwari> hey you have done a lot already, so why the sorry? lol
<xmetal> though for a LTS release i plan on getting the NEXT update
<xmetal> not the Oct (or Nov for Mint) but the NEXT two releases of those distros will be LTS
<xmetal> next year i mean
<balrog-k1n> hi, a moment ago when trying to log into the standard unity desktop, it'd only flicker the screen and immediately go back to the login screen, and i saw this in the dmesg everytime:
<balrog-k1n> type=1400 audit(1380658030.999:43): apparmor="DENIED" operation="
<balrog-k1n> open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session-wrapper"
<balrog-k1n> name="/proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory" pid=3301 comm="pool" requested_mask="r" de
<balrog-k1n> nied_mask="r" fsuid=118 ouid=0
<balrog-k1n> sorry for the fragmented paste
<xmetal> ok if i get 12.04 will i be getting the latest software (when i update of course)
<xmetal> or will the general software be "a few versions behind" 13.x ?
<xmetal> (say VLC and FIrefox again for an example)
<wadie> I changed to unity 2d and now when I play a movie I can't see the video. only audio!
<balrog-k1n> later, trying to log in the same way it'd only report some STATUS messages instead of DENIED, and a minutre or so later it just let me log in, what's wrong?
<xmetal> i am going to get 13.04 and if i have time 12.04
<xmetal> so i have both
<xmetal> hmm @ freenet and the floodbots
<wadie> I changed to unity 2d and now when I play a movie I can't see the video. only audio!
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Good day, i am trying out the latest daily of 13.10 and am setting up Nvidia proprietary 319 with nvidia-prime, the problem is that everything seems to work but i am getting a black screen
<Pici> TheOnlyJoey|Lap :Raring/13.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<Pici> TheOnlyJoey|Lap: er, and by raring/13.04 I mean saucy/13.10
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Pici, ah thanks will do
<Tex_Nick> my router & PoE died last night ... i've borrowed a PoE from a friend ... now need to setup an old box for router, until replacement parts arrive ... has anyone here set up wireless access on Smoothwall ? ... Smoothwall doesn't seem to have IRC support
<bekks> Tex_Nick: That doesnt make Smoothwall an Ubuntu issue :)
<vicente__> anyone here do m2m cell work?
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Tex_Nick, #smoothwall on OFTC
<TheOnlyJoey|Lap> Tex_Nick, http://www.smoothwall.org/irc/
<Tex_Nick> bekks: right sir thought i'd give a shot sorry
<schackofatz> Tex_Nick: also maybe more luck in ##hardware or ##networking in case smoothwall won't do
<Tex_Nick> TheOnlyJoey|Lap & schackofatz , hey thanks for the replys ... i'll those a shot :)
<wadie> I changed to unity 2d and now when I play a movie I can't see the video. only audio!
<sil> what are you using?
<wadie> the regular movie player
<sil> alright
<sil> try vlc
<wadie> same thing with vlc :\
<wadie> tried it already
<sil> look at the output configuration. Something up there?
<rafael_> Hi, how can i know the name of my current window manager that i'm using?
<OerHeks> rafael_, open terminal:  echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<zykotick9> OerHeks: that looked promising, but only gives me a blank line :(..
<OerHeks> It gives me "Unity"
<rafael_> OerHeks> it gives me "gnome", but i do not know what theme i install, if metacity or gtk, i'm confused
<OerHeks> rafael_, what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<rafael_> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<rafael_> OerHeks: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<OerHeks> rafael_, so my guess is you installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<mrmcgibby> What's the easiest way to get common logins for a small network with windows mac and linux clients?
<Spec> mrmcgibby: ldap?
<rafael_> OerHeks: yes, but i want to install a theme for gnome, i'm not in doubt choose which type in gnome-look.org site
<mrmcgibby> Spec: I was looking at Samba AD.  You think LDAP would be easier?  Just worried about setting up the windows clients.
<djQuery> running 2 monitors with the promary on the right and the secondary on the left. is there a way to move the task bar to the right side of the screen?
<trism> rafael_: metacity are the window themes (the borders of the windows), gtk is the toolkit theme (the widgets, buttons, etc), they are pretty much all the same between unity and gnome, except gnome-shell has shell themes too (in addition to the others)
<Timtimo> Hey guys, I'm running compiz and I set the opacity from the panels to 40, now I'd like to set the opacity from the icons IN THE panel to 100% is there a way to do it?
<kristal> http://time.gov/ TIME HAS ENDED, where do I get the time now...
<bekks> kristal: http://time.whistleblowers.org :>
<Timtimo> anyone worked a lot of time with compiz?
<mrmcgibby> Timtimo: the icons have always been 100% opaque for me, regardless of the panel opacity
<Timtimo> mrmcgibby: I set the panel opacity to 40%, the icons in the panel are at 40% too :-/
<OerHeks> Timtimo, install unity-tweak, icons should not alter when setting opacity to 40 or less
<Timtimo> Ah, forgot to say, that I'm using Gnome, not Unity :)
<Timtimo> OerHeks: I got some tuts via google but all are made with Unity
<xangua> Timtimo: gnome shell doesn't use compiz (¿)
<OerHeks> Timtimo, i don; t know if gnome-desktop does it different, try gnome-tweak-tool
<rafael_> trism: thank you!!!
<rafael_> OerHeks: thank you too!
<wadie> sil ,what do you mean?
<Timtimo> xangua: it does :b
<Timtimo> I'm using compiz as window manager (gnome classic)
<linuxuz3r> Timtimo, hi what gnome version are you running
<Timtimo> linuxuz3r: I'm running 3.6.3.1
<baphomet1> Could someone here help me in getting connected to an IPSec tunnel (setup by OpenSwan) from an Ubuntu client?  I have tried with VPNC but I cannot connect.  Other non-linux clients are able to connect to the tunnel just fine which leads me to believe this is a client side issue.
<xangua> Timtimo: you could have better luck if you use a dock
<MrPotatoHead> Hello, I am having sound problems with my machine running Ubuntu 12.04 Server LTS
<TonnyNerd> Can anyone tell me if AUFS is being supported on newer releases? I am using ubuntu 12.04
<mahem1> k
<MrPotatoHead> the nature of the problem is that the integrated sound card appears in my list of devices, but the volume slider and mute checkbox are greyed out.
<mn3m0nic> Hello, Saucy here, searching "Bitcoin" into the Software Center: The only result is Bitcoin-Qt, nothing about Electrum (but it's in the repository). Where I can report this ?
<schackofatz> hi, when i create a custom ubuntu install CD and the data needs more space than a CD or a DVD can contain. will it automatically be split into tow isos?
<MrPotatoHead> I tried some terminal commands my friend found on google, here is a screenshot: http://johnholbrook.no-ip.org/img/terminal2.png
<G33kDude> I am MrPotatoHead's friend
<OerHeks> MrPotatoHead, use alsamixer > F6 to select soundcard and play with the sliders, m is mute
<OerHeks> just type alsamixer [enter]
<tozen> schackofatz: what soft do u use to create it?
<OerHeks> mn3m0nic, join #ubuntu+1 for saucy support, until release
<mn3m0nic> Thank you, OerHeks
<BluesKaj> MrPotatoHead, which sound chip , in the top left in alsamixer
<tozen> schackofatz: have you ever tried remastersys?
<schackofatz> tozen: right now - non. i was just looking at the instrcuctions and they were more like "yeah dude, just fill in what you need and make the iso" - no concern about size at all.
<schackofatz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<schackofatz> tozen: remastering is bad. better make a custom one
<GeekDude> MrPotatoHead: OerHeks: If it helps, here is lspci and lsmod output http://pastebin.com/P7RGv3gz
<schackofatz> at least the debian folks make a distinktion there
<schackofatz> tozen: remastering = mes around with existing iso; custom cd or mastering  = pack your own from scratch
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj: Intel 82801BA-ICH2
<schackofatz> tozen: anyway - i was wondering what will happen if the data can not be contained by one CD or one DVD
<GeekDude> The error when using ALSA on MrPotatoHead's server: "aplay: main:682: audio open error: No such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> MrPotatoHead, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , there will be no output from that command if the kernel module/driver loads properly , the a reboot will probly be needed
<BluesKaj> then
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj: rebooting now
<Ponch0> What is the channel for ubuntu beta?
<BluesKaj> Ponch0, #ubuntu+1
<Ponch0> thanks you BluesKaj.
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj, it doesn't appear to have worked, am I doing something wrong in AlsaMIxer? http://johnholbrook.no-ip.org/img/alsamixer.png
<GeekDude> MrPotatoHead: Don't you need to unmute PCM?
<OerHeks> MrPotatoHead, there are more sliders, to the rightside, use arrowkeys to navigate
<BluesKaj> MrPotatoHead, make sure all the ctrls have 00 in the bottom box MM  meams mute so use the M key to unmute and up arrow key increase the volume
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj, GeekDude, I am turning up all the sliders and unmuting everything
<DarthEaron> when i fallow this guide...http://www.howtoforge.com/dvd_images_of_ubuntu_repositories...i get to the command debpartial which cannot be found anyone know how i can get this? running ubuntu 13.04
<GeekDude> BluesKaj: OerHeks: MrPotatoHead: It *still* says "ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default". I know because I'm messing with his php server while he's changing things.
<dragon_rage> clear
<dragon_rage> how to change namr
<dragon_rage> how to change name
<MrPotatoHead> GeekDude: OerHerks: BluesKaj: still doesn't seem to work: http://johnholbrook.no-ip.org/img/alsamixer2.png
<BluesKaj> GeekDude, pot what does aplay -l, show ? paste the text in pastebin please
<BluesKaj> MrPotatoHead, you have everythging muted
<MrPotatoHead> oh
<MrPotatoHead> ok
<MrPotatoHead> :P
<dragon_rage> hello
<Zyroo> TJ-: Available?
<GeekDude> BluesKaj: One line. "aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found..."
<Ponch0> My wifi has power management off: how do I turn it on?
<Ponch0> I mean power management is set to off, how would i set it to on?
<tozen> Ponch0: combination of keyboard?
<pentest> can some one help plz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178061
<Ponch0> tozen: I'm sorry?
<GeekDude> BluesKaj: This is a more expanded list of data http://pastebin.com/9KAx411A
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj:I now hear a hissing from my speakers, but the audio player doesn't seem to want to play my .wav file and GeekDude 's attempt at using php to make my server play a sound doesn't seem to have worked
<Sander^Lap> How do I upgrade to 13.10 beta? from 13.04?
<skydraggo>  your momy
<skydraggo> Dude
<skydraggo> no
<skydraggo> sorry
<OerHeks> pentest, is your virtual adapter set to Bridge, not NAT?
<pentest> bridge...
<pentest> it is in the pic if you look..
<BluesKaj> MrPotatoHead, do you have pavucontrol installed , it's settings can help solidify the outputs
<pentest> it seems that virtualbox guest os can not get an ip from virbr0 which is created bt libvirt
<MrPotatoHead> BluesKaj: I do not have pavucontrol installed that I know of
<bekks> pentest: What do you need virbr0 for? The ages when vbox needed that are long gone...
<pentest> I installed some virtual os on another server which I needed to manage from this laptop..
<BluesKaj>  sorry , but I have to leave , MrPotatoHead , install pavucontrol , it will help ...gotta go now
<pentest> hence I have installed virt-manager in this laptop
<MrPotatoHead> OK, thanks
<k1l_> !saucy | Sander^Lap
<ubottu> Sander^Lap: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<pentest> for this particular ltsp setting yes I do not need virbr0
<pentest> so how to do it please
<pentest> someone
<bekks> pentest: setup bridging as described in the vbox manual.
<Aprel> Hi. Full installed ubuntu to flashdrive and got everything working fine, but the size is >3GB and would like to reduce this as much as possible. Just want the basic linux commands via terminal, firefox, and my video drivers which I've installed. Any big packages I can uninstall? Is there a list of optional software? Just not sure looking at `dpkg --list` what's not uninstallable.
<pentest> well if I do not use virbr0 the only other NIC is wlan0 which I can bridge.. but it is connected to Internet.. so U should not be able to use it for LTSP dhcp server
<pentest> am I right
<bekks> pentest: No.
<pentest> good..I like to wrong..
<pentest> so what is the correct way then
<pentest> remember I only have one NIC
<pentest> Physical NIC
<bekks> pentest: Then your setup is impossible.
<pentest> why is that please...
<pentest> surely I should be able to create virtual adapter and point LTSP server to that adapter
<bekks> BEcause you only have one physical network and you cannot differentiate between the traffic of your both logical networks.
<Aprel> By "uninstallable" I mean system packages that will cause instability if missing lol
<onethfour> what is the deal with ubuntu portable, it seems awesome, but no one has upgraded it to x64
<pentest> why not...
<quidnunc> I upgraded Ubuntu and now dovecot won't serve pre-upgrade maildir messages. Some but not all of the old messages show up if I load the directory directly in my MUA. Anyone have any ideads
<quidnunc> ideas*
<quidnunc> ?
<bekks> pentest: Refer to chapter 6 of the vbox manual for different settings.
<pentest> virtual adapter can be only a different subnet and that virtual adapter can communicate with wlan0
<pentest> okay...
<bekks> huh?
<bekks> No :)
<pentest> why not
<bekks> pentest: Networking basics.
<k1l_> onethfour: its not an offical ubuntu so please see their support
<pentest> I am just have a brainstorm..and not arguing if that makes any sense
<bekks> pentest: It doesnt :)
<pentest> okay let me read then
<pentest> thanks bekks
<Aprel> Already got rid of thunderbird. Any other big packages like that that ubuntu comes with with default install?
<onethfour> I want to run ubuntu apps on windows like this: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/3280/portableubuntuscreenshowk7.jpg How do I do it?
<k1l_> Aprel: why not go the other way? install the minimal install and install just the stuff you need
<Guest10015> hi
<Guest10015> i want to make a command line utility for an open source project (a type of forum)
<Aprel> k1l_: wish I had :( Took several hours to install to flashdrive after the grub mishaps I had. Would like to do that as a fallback.
<Guest10015> say the project is called board
<Guest10015> and i want to make a utility that does things like
<Aprel> k1l_: how much space does a minimal install take up?
<k1l_> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest10015> board backup-site > /var/backup
<tgm4883> onethfour, that looks like virtualbox
<Guest10015> how can i make the command line understand board as referring to the utility
<onethfour> tgm4883, its not, its portable ubuntu
<onethfour> currently only working on x86 (32bit)
<k1l_> onethfour: it is
<onethfour> k1l_, no its not
<k1l_> its a virtual workaround. but again: see their support. its not an official ubuntu
<tgm4883> onethfour, in any case, we don't support portableubuntu here
<JohnVonNeumann> i run ubuntu on my server and when the modem is put off an then turned on  ithe Ip changes
<volpe> ìciao
<tgm4883> JohnVonNeumann, yes, and?
<onethfour> http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2009/04/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows/
<jobelenus> hey, it seems that `fc-cache` is no longer a command, or oddly not on root's path… is there a new command, or where did it run off to??
<tgm4883> onethfour, still, not supported here
<JohnVonNeumann> tgm4883: i wanna the IP grt fixed
<k1l_> onethfour: again: it uses a virtualisation instance and it is not supported in here. ask the project itself why they do things or dont.
<tgm4883> JohnVonNeumann, you mean your private IP (eg. 192.168.x.x), or your public IP?
<TheGreatBacon> JohnVonNeumann you need to set your modem to give that server a static IP address, and then configure the interface on the server for whichever IP
<JohnVonNeumann> the private one
<tgm4883> JohnVonNeumann, then you either need to setup a static on your server, or configure your modem to reserve the IP address for your MAC
<TheGreatBacon> ohai ubottu
<jobelenus> hey, it seems that `fc-cache` is no longer a command, or oddly not on root's path… is there a new command, or where did it run off to??
<zxzx> my 13.04 install screen res is set at 1024x768, how to edit the config to allow more resolutions?
<jobelenus> can anyone just run `which fc-cache` and tell me what they get for a path?
<bekks> jobelenus: /usr/bin/
<TheGreatBacon> jobelenus what version of ubuntu?
<jobelenus> im on lucid (10.04)
<jobelenus> yea, its definitely not there in /usr/bin.. hrmm… this is a server, without a windowing system.. could that be the issue?
<TheGreatBacon> jobelenus is the server hosting anything that would need access to fonts?
<baphomet1> Could someone here help me in getting connected to an IPSec tunnel (setup by OpenSwan) from an Ubuntu client?  I have tried with VPNC but I cannot connect.  Other non-linux clients are able to connect to the tunnel just fine which leads me to believe this is a client side issue.
<jobelenus> yea… i am using wkhtmltopdf
<TheGreatBacon> hmm
<jobelenus> TheGreatBacon: so i need to install a font (which i've moved to /usr/share/fonts already)… but cant seem to rebuild the cache now
<Anto> hola
<TheGreatBacon> i get it, i just don't remember where fc-cache was in 10.04
<TheGreatBacon> trying to google for it though
<adac> How can I setup the application that should be opened when I open a torrent?
<jobelenus> TheGreatBacon: well, are you sure that fc-cache would be installed on systems without x11/gnome/etc?
<honestemu> Whenever I log in, I get the error message: "An online account needs attention". I tried googling it, but I can't find a solution because it was a known bug. I was just curious if any of you have the same problem and if any of you have a solution.
<jobelenus> e.g. my problem is not "why isnt it on the path", but instead "i need to install it and all its dependencies"
<TheGreatBacon> ah, so you need to install it then.  do you have apt?
<jobelenus> i don't know if i need to -- thats what i want to figure out
<Anto> hello
<Anto> talk in spanish?
<TheGreatBacon> is this for a production system, or a hobbie type of deal
<baphomet1> Could someone here help me in getting connected to an IPSec tunnel (setup by OpenSwan) from an Ubuntu client?  I have tried with VPNC but I cannot connect.  Other non-linux clients are able to connect to the tunnel just fine which leads me to believe this is a client side issue.
<jobelenus> TheGreatBacon: production, hence my reluctance
<TheGreatBacon> ah, gotcha
<TheGreatBacon> hang on then while i research it
<TheGreatBacon> jobelenus, do u have fontconfig installed?  it's a dependancy
<Guest10015> how do i make a command line utility
<jobelenus> `which fontconfig` is empty
<jobelenus> `which font-config` is empty too
<jobelenus> so, doesnt look like it
<Guest10015> I want it to work like the command line utilities on linux
<k1l_> !spanish | Anto
<ubottu> Anto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest10015> <utility name> <command> <arguments>
<Guest10015> how can I make a utility like that?
<TheGreatBacon> jobelenus, to begin: you will need to install it.  can you verify that fontconfig will be compatible with your requirements?  If so, then 'apt-get install fontconfig'
<jobelenus> ok cool...
<TheGreatBacon> let me know when that completes please
<Guest10015> presione intro.
<Guest10015> <Guest10015> <utility name> <command> <arguments>
<Guest10015> <Guest10015> how can I make a utility like that?
<Guest10015> !Japanese | Guest10015
<ubottu> Guest10015, please see my private message
<Guest10015> !Hebrew | Guest10015
<ikonia> Guest10015: that's just the output of $1 in a shell script,
<ikonia> Guest10015: please stop randomly using the bot, pm ubottu if you want to use it
<baphomet1> Could someone here help me in getting connected to an IPSec tunnel (setup by OpenSwan) from an Ubuntu client?  I have tried with VPNC but I cannot connect.  Other non-linux clients are able to connect to the tunnel just fine which leads me to believe this is a client side issue.
<Guest10015> how do I pm, Ikkiko ?
<Guest10015> ikonia, *
<Guest10015> ikonia, can you ansermy ubuntu question
<ikonia> Guest10015: /mng ubottu whatever
<ikonia> Guest10015: /msg ubottu whatever
<ikonia> (typo sorry)
<Guest10015> /msg ubuntiste-msakni !Esperanto
<Guest10015> oops
<ikonia> Guest10015: I've answered your ubuntu question
<Guest10015> where is the answer?
<ikonia> Guest10015: that's just the output of $1 in a shell script,
<Guest10015> ok
<iTitou> Hi everyone, I have a PN544-based NFC card reader, and I want to play with it. For this, I think I should use neard (https://01.org/linux-nfc/about), but in order to compile neardAL (https://01.org/linux-nfc/about) I need glib>=2.30. I googled a bit, and it seems tricky.
<ikonia> iTitou: it would be VERY unwise to change glibc versions
<iTitou> ikonia: I don't want to replace my current GLib version, but I would like to have a static libGLib to build neardAL
<ikonia> iTitou: you can use that, however I suspect it will cause run time problms from your application unless you are very careful
<iTitou> ikonia: I tried to build GLib 2.36, but automake raised a version error too
<ikonia> iTitou: you'll need to work through any reverse dependencies, very very carefull
<ikonia> carefully
 * iTitou scared
<iorweth> How can i change default location to upload files with vsftp? I want it to be /var/www
<ikonia> change the public ftp root
<iorweth> how?
<ikonia> it's in the config file
<iorweth> ok, thanks - ikonia
 * TheGreatBacon never gets thanked
<iorweth> I really can't find it in the config file...
<upd> !g vsftp ubuntu default upload path
<ubottu> upd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheMercurio> Hi guys
<TheMercurio> My graphic card is AMD Radeon HD7670M & my ubuntu version is 13.04 gnome x64
<TheMercurio> I just installed original drivers from amd.com but it is worse than xorg drivers
<TheMercurio> Is there any problem?
<m_tadeu> I have an irda transmiter/receiver....does these devices usualy get detected when I connecto to the usb?
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, you can find out with the command 'lsusb'
<wingnut2626> anyone in here familiar with cron?
 * TheGreatBacon is familiar with cron
<TheMercurio> is TheGreatBacon familiar with AMD drivers ?
<wingnut2626> if i have 2 cron jobs scheduled at the same time, does cron wait for the first process to start the 2nd, or do they both run at the sametime
<wingnut2626> ?
<Pici> wingnut2626: they both run at the same time
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: it's not there....my question would be to know if this is normal (not being detected) or this device won't work connected to a pc
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, is the Ubuntu machine physical or virtual
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: physical
<wingnut2626> ok i am running 2 shell scripts, the 2nd of which is dependent on the output of the first, so I guess I'll make one cron entry with a ; seperating the commands
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu when you say it's not detected, do you mean that the output of 'lsusb' does not reveal the device(s) in question?  Or do you mean that when you plug it in, nothing pops up on your UI to show you it's now connected and ready for use?
<Zyroo> Hello how may i regenerate /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules its missing content and one of my interface not working
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: nothing shows up in lsusb, neither dmesg
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu when version of Ubuntu
<TheGreatBacon> what* version of Ubuntu
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: 13.04
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, Server or Desktop?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: desktop
<m_tadeu> this is a repeater device...so maybe this was a bad purchase :P just trying to figure out if it can interact with the pc, somehow
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, is the USB device detected when inserted into another Ubuntu 13.04 Desktop?
<compdoc> Zyroo, you can use the command:  udevadm trigger
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: dmesg and /var/log/syslog don't say a thing
<compdoc> some sites say to delete the file. some say to just erase the device lines inside the file
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, dmesg and syslog on a different Ubuntu 13.04 desktop system or this one?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: tihs one
<compdoc> Zyroo, also:    sudo INTERFACE=eth0 udevadm test --action=add /sys/class/net/eth0
<Zyroo> compdoc: tnx let me chk
<TheGreatBacon> how about another 13.04 desktop
<yareth> Any good recommended site or sites to check after a Ubuntu 13.04 install ? ? Would like as many codecs to work as possible, and netflicks if thats possible. Suggestions ?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: I don't have another
<Zyroo> compdoc: The names eth0 is not getting m getting em1 and p5p1
<freannrak> I'm using 12.04 and tried using cairo dock as my primary one. After deciding I didn't like it I removed it from my package manager and rebooted. When selecting "Ubuntu" from the login screen the unity launcher and GUI doesn't start. All I have is a blank desktop and the ability to launch the terminal via ctrl+alt+t shortcut. When choosing 2D Ubuntu from the login screen unity launcher + gui shows up fine, but I'd still like to use the 3D version. Any suggest
<compdoc> Zyroo, substitute as needed
<migas> Welcome to #ubuntu, Bercik !
<migas> Welcome to #ubuntu, virusuy !
<migas> Welcome to #ubuntu, virusuy !
<Pici> migas: turn that off please.
<compdoc> Zyroo, useful command:    ls -al /sys/class/net/*
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, Can you plug it into any other system to determine if it is read there?
<migas> Welcome to #ubuntu, zarroboogs !
<Zyroo> compdoc: I added do i have to restart network or reboot to get effect still the rules file empty
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: I can't...I have no other system here
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, I'm leaning toward it being a bad device with the information we have right now.  Would you agree?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: I might....as I said, it is a ir repeater...just making sure it wasn't able to interact with the pc
<Zyroo> compdoc: I restarted still no effect
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, how old is it
<freannrak> to answer my own question, I just needed to reenable the unity-plugin from CompizConfig
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: seems kinda new...you can take a look at it here... http://www.ebay.com/itm/130978728295?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<laniasepstuisna> eee
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, hold on a sec.  Your USB port may not be putting out 5V
<TheGreatBacon> can you verify the output voltage at the USB port you are attempting to use?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: I think it is....because it's lighting up a led
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu you can light a led but not entirely power a device
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: ok how can I check that?
<TheGreatBacon> I'd check the output voltage at the port
<TheGreatBacon> Voltmeter
<wingnut2626> when would a crontab entry of '0 * * * *' execute?  I want to guess every hour on the hour?
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: I don't have one....but I usualy charge my mobile on this port
<lulnix> hey, wondering if anyone could help me with a driver issue?
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu, I'd check the voltage
<ggherdov> hello. just installed virtualbox via apt-get, and got some not-so-reassuring [fail].
<ggherdov> Notably, "No suitable module for running kernel found". Here the details: http://bpaste.net/show/QgBhqhLfZ0ylysMiVlxv/
<ggherdov> How much worried should I be?
<malinus> Hello. I'm concerned about my privacy when using ubuntu. I've already removed unity and zeitgeist, and installed xfce instead. But now I can't find the privacy options. Any ideas where they are?
<lulnix> i have fglrx-updates installed right now and is working fine with running 3 monitors on a HD 7790.... whenever i install the propriatary drivers off the amd site my system never boots after and i sit in blackness untill i reinstall OS. Can't run games good with fglrx-eperimental or fglrx-update... what do?
<max3> can someone help me understand something about process scheduling in operating systems? is it possible to have a process run for exactly its quantum in round-robin scheduling? if the quantum is some multiple of the timer interrupt period for example?
<max3> join #oses
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: ok thanx...I'll try to do that....in the meanwhile, I'll open the device and check if all wires are connected or only the power wires
<TheGreatBacon> m_tadeu: Good call
<dog-food> lulnix I had the same problem so I don't use the drivers from amd site
<max3> can someone help me understand something about process scheduling in operating systems? is it possible to have a process run for exactly its quantum in round-robin scheduling? if the quantum is some multiple of the timer interrupt period for example?
<lulnix> dog-food --- is it possible to play steam games with open source drivers then?
<faugusztin> ggherdov: are you trying to install virtualbox inside a chroot inside your arch linux system ?
<ggherdov> faugusztin: no. It's an ubuntu server 12.04. Why do you say so?
<dog-food> lulnix, fglrx is the proprietary driver
<faugusztin> ggherdov: because it found some 2.6.38 kernel instead of 3.xx 12.04 has
<ggherdov> faugusztin: I just noted the same thing. It is a machine I rent from a server farm. They probably did some custom stuff.
<faugusztin> ggherdov: /proc/modules can't be opened either - something clearly isn't right. my bet is tat you are inside kvm/openvz, and i don't think you will be able to run vbox inside that
<ggherdov> and I am probably in a chroot
<faugusztin> *that
<ggherdov> faugusztin: just spaculating at random, any chance I can install some virtualization of other sort? like QEMU or linux VServer ? What do you think?
<ggherdov> speculating*
<faugusztin> vm inside a vm ? not sure, maybe some full cpu emulation like qemu, but that will be slow
<ggherdov> faugusztin: what I am paying for is not a vm, the contract says I am paying for a physical machine. Otherwise I am being scammed :)
 * ggherdov double checks the contract
<metasansana> Is there a way to listen for syslog events from an application?
<ggherdov> metasansana: no idea, but I see a #syslog-ng channel here in freenode. 22 people inside.
<metasansana> ggherdov, thanks
<Kalel> Can I mak a bootable pen drive from a live cd
<Kalel> I couldnt
<pfifo> hello world
<Ownix> when I do a udisks --mount /dev/sdc5 it mounts it with a label like /77s8dfsad7f6sa7dfs-fd8as7df7-87483748gshj/
<Ownix> How do I mount my disk with a human readable name?
<Ownix> Im assuming the disk does not have a label and thats why its mounting it with its serail number as its name?
<Jordan_U> Ownix: You could add a label to the filesystem (Not to the "disk").
<freannrak> I've a question about unity winkey+appnumber navigation? I've been using it to swap between applications on different workplaces. I've got chrome on workspace1, terminal on workspace2 and skype on workspace3. They also exist on my unity launchbar 1-2-3. I'm able to navigate between chrome and terminal using winkey+1/2, but i'm unable to navigate to workspace3 with winkey+3.
<Ownix> Yep that was the issue. sudo e2label labeled the drive and now a udisks mount mounts it with that drive label
<Ownix> Jordan_U: labeled the filesystem***
#ubuntu 2013-10-02
<pfifo> Ownix, try changing the lable using the tune2fs program (use the -L option)
<jonhigh9000> does anyone know what compression type is recommended when backing up the package archive?
<pfifo> deb packages are already compressed with gzip
<Jordan_U> jonhigh9000: What package archive are you talking about? Backing up things easily available on the internet doesn't make much sense, and .deb backages are already compressed.
<m_tadeu> TheGreatBacon: bad luck...only power wires are connected
<jonhigh9000> I wasn't aware of that. I was talking about the /var/cache/apt/archive folder.
<pfifo> jonhigh9000, you can use tar to make a single file of them, but your not going to be able to squeeze much more out of them, maybe with 7z or lzma, but not enough to make it worth the cpu cycles
<jonhigh9000> pfifo : ok, Thank you your help.
<bonhoeffer> i just downloaded a .deb for ubuntu, good like to install?
<bonhoeffer> sorry -- anyone know a good link
<pfifo> bonhoeffer, are you sure it isnt already in the repo?
<bonhoeffer> sublime text 3
<bonhoeffer> good point -- i used to know how to search the repo
<pfifo> bonhoeffer, apt-cache search <search term>
<wilee-nilee> bonhoeffer, If you end up installing I use gdebi, which needs installing but the software center or synaptic will install it.
<pfifo> or use the software center
<bonhoeffer> pfifo, how do i use the software center -- add a source with that deb
<pfifo> bonhoeffer, i dont know, I use only the terminal based tools for package managment
<bonhoeffer> pfifo, got it -- i found a ppa
<bonhoeffer> but i need to delete my manual install now
<BlackoutIsHere> LOL GLOBAL
<pfifo> bonhoeffer, `sudo dpkg -P <package name>`
<tripelb> i have a tar diwnloaded. How to install? 12.04 gnome-classic. program is Ginko_ CADx-3.4.0.928.33_linux_x86
<bwayne> tripelb: is it a .tar, a tar.gz, or a tar.bz2?
<pfifo> tripelb, untar it and see if there are instructions in the tarball
<tripelb> guys i see no. rxt files AND it is a tgz
<bwayne> tripelb: you can unpack it with 'tar --xjvf <tarball>'
<bwayne> tripelb: oops, just one dash
<pfifo> j is for bzip, z is for gzip (tgz)
<bwayne> tripelb: ah yes. tar -xzvf <tarball>
<bwayne> thx pfifo
<pfifo> so tar xzvf <tarball>
<tripelb> pfifo, bwayne °^^ u can see it all with the Archive program. Then what?
<pfifo> tripelb, look for a file named README and another named INSTALL
<tripelb> pfifo, bwayne there are no files with thise nanea. If you can believe it I acrually looked before I aaked.     s
<paperziggurat> I'm trying to use nitrogen to stretch an image across two montirs and it's not working
<paperziggurat> The image I'm using is of the correct resolution, and when I go to set 'automatic' and 'full screen', nothing happens when I apply the settings. A couple times I've had this error output to terminal:      (nitrogen:3207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_list_store_set_value: assertion `VALID_ITER (iter, list_store)' failed  I've been googling for over an hour and have not found a solution. I'm using an AMD chipset and ATI card if that
<pfifo> tripelb, im guessing that its in binary form then, you might just look through and see if it contains a ready made program
<tripelb> I am on an old froyo phone and artifacts like that s at the end happen cause i cant get to the end of the line.
<iananananan> In bash, I typed "./configue"
<iananananan> Console tells me to type "make"
<iananananan> bash tells me command not found
<iananananan> what am I doing wrong?
<Pinkamena_D> Hi, I just installed centrifydc to try to join a windows based domain, now I can not even log in
<pfifo> iananananan, install 'build essential' package
<tripelb> it looks like the dikes and directory to a program -- to me.
<MrModest> where me find russian irc of ubuntu ?
<tripelb> not dikea .. FILES
<Pinkamena_D> It will not take my password for logging in even though it is both the correct domain password and local computer password
<n0sq_> i seem to be having a nick issue with quassel - my normal nick is n0sq but i'm no longer able to connect with that nick but it is showing in the nick list - did someone manage to hijack my nick?
<pfifo> !ru | MrModest
<ubottu> MrModest: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tripelb> pfifo: ^^^°
<n0sq_> i seem to be having a nick issue with quassel - my normal nick is n0sq but i'm no longer able to connect with that nick but it is showing in the *channel* nick list - did someone manage to hijack my nick?
<StarFlower> please dont spam n0sq_
<pfifo> n0sq, no, its likely a ghost, try /msg nickserv ghost n0sq
<xangua> !ghost | n0sq
<ubottu> n0sq: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<wilee-nilee> n0sq_, Not necessarily.
<MrModest> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iananananan> pfifo, I'm in cygwin, have never played with it before. i'm not sure how to install a tar.gz i've got
<iananananan> pfifo, can you refer me to anything? google is giving me mixed results
<pfifo> tripelb, extract the archive and run the program?
<wilee-nilee> iananananan, This android?
<iananananan> wilee-nilee, windows
<pfifo> iananananan, we dont support cygwin here, youll need to ask in #cygwin or where ever they hang out
<paperziggurat> <paperziggurat> I'm trying to use nitrogen to stretch an image across two montirs and it's not working [19:26] <paperziggurat> The image I'm using is of the correct resolution, and when I go to set 'automatic' and 'full screen', nothing happens when I apply the settings. A couple times I've had this error output to terminal:      (nitrogen:3207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_list_store_set_value: assertion `VALID_ITER (iter, list_s
<wilee-nilee> iananananan, ##windows
<iananananan> pfifo, wilee-nilee thanks
<n0sq_> StarFlower: i wasn't spamming - just clarifying
<n0sq_> wilee-nilee: eh?
<wilee-nilee> iananananan, You have to be registered with freenode for ##windows
<iananananan> wilee-nilee, i'm familiar with it already thanks
<wilee-nilee> cool, good luck
<tripelb> pfifo: there is a file that has a first line #1 /bin/bash
<wilee-nilee> n0sq_, You asked a question, I answered it.
<n0sq_> xangua: thanks
<n0sq_> wilee-nilee: sorry - misread it
<Ownix> Im getting an error about "duplicate sources" when I run apt-update. It looks to me like its seeing both amd64 packages and i386
<Ownix> in the repo I just added
<wilee-nilee> n0sq_, Every so often one of my 3 nicks stick, never been highjacked.
<tripelb> pfifo: i extracted it. show files ONLY displayed a shell script
<pfifo> tripelb, well im really not sure what your dealing with here, you should seek support from the developers of your program. All I can offer is to use 'file <filename' to determine what type of files your dealing with... maybe look on the site you downloaded this from for information on how to use it properly
<tripelb>  i ran it. i see nothing. i should have run it in terminal?
<tripelb>  i ran it. i see nothing. i should have run it in terminal? pfifo
<Ownix> Looks like the deb I installed with dpkg added its own repo in my sources list.
<pfifo> tripelb, yes i recommend running it from terminal, youll atleast get an error message if nothing else
<wilee-nilee> Ownix, and?
<Ownix> wilee-nilee: sorry. I meant to say that was the problem. I simply deleted the repo I added in sources.list the pubic key for that entry that I added with apt-key will remain though
<wilee-nilee> cool
<freannrak> if you were to buy ubuntu certified laptop with 3000 EUR budget. What would it be?
<paperziggurat>  <paperziggurat> <paperziggurat> I'm trying to use nitrogen to stretch an image across two montirs and it's not working [19:26] <paperziggurat> The image I'm using is of the correct resolution, and when I go to set 'automatic' and 'full screen', nothing happens when I apply the settings. A couple times I've had this error output to terminal:      (nitrogen:3207): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_list_store_set_value: assertion `VALID_I
<pfifo> something without uEFI
<tripelb> pfifo: ran from term choice in gui. didnt even see term. then ok start a term and run it. wot the files are all over home tho i said make dorectory. foo! how do i get those files out of home. will extract again more carefully. Thanks for holding my hand. really
<tripelb> pfifo: YES. thanks. (i disnt preaa return after making the filename.
<tripelb> press
<pfifo> tripelb, i would just restore my home directory from backup
<bonhoeffer> is there a way to mount ntfs not read only
<tripelb> pfifo: backup? how to make a backup? then if i had one how to reso
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  use the ntfs-3g  not ntfs
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pfifo> HI! Dr_Willis
<tripelb> restore .. a web link is fine. pfifo
<tripelb> hi Dr_Willis
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, got it
<tripelb> i have readwrite to ntgs on the natch. who. needs to imstall it?
<pfifo> tripelb, it seems for you it may be too late to make a backup
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, i'm a command line guy -- but looking to mount ntfs-3g via gui -- is that an option in ubuntu?
<tripelb> pfifo: but not too late to learn  how to
<setuid> What's the best way to automatically clean up, delete *.gz and *.1 logs from /var/log/*?
<setuid> Servers I've had running for weeks, keep collecting logs and doesn't seem to clean them up
<pfifo> !backup | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  the cli tool is 'ntfs-3g' or use -t ntfs-3g      the ntfs-3g homepage hasd docs and examples
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  as far as i know - ntfs-3g SHOULD be the default on ubuntu. and the nautilus file manager stuff uses it by default as a gui way
<bonhoeffer> i thought fstab would show me how my usb drive is mounted -- how can i find out?
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  the ntfs-config tool can setup proper fstab entries for your ntfs disks and tweak some settings
<pfifo> setuid, those files are made by the 'logrotate' service, if you dont want them, stop running logrotate, there may be options about how much it saves, but im not sure of this
<setuid> pfifo, It's not pruning logs, just rotating them, that's the issue
<bonhoeffer> /dev/sde1 on /media/foo type hfsplus
<bonhoeffer> :( -- mac says it is NTFS (i thought)
<bonhoeffer> it mounts fine, but I can't delete
<Dr_Willis> hfs is a totallydiffernt beast. HFS is read only as far as i know.
<bonhoeffer> looks that way -- but i can't even rsync it -- get errors
<pfifo> setuid, there are many options available for logrotate, check out the manual for all the details
<bonhoeffer> what is a good format to share a disk between ubuntu and mac os x
<Dr_Willis> bonhoeffer:  apple channel may know if apple can read ext2/3/4 or other formats
<SolarAquarion> what's the IRC chan for saucy?
<tripelb> pfifo: very cool that it is so easily availabe. Now I go to try to see my x-rays. if i only had a virtual windows7 box I would be avoiding this pain. ... Oh well.
<Onixs> exFat
<tripelb> pfifo: thank you from the bottom of my feet to my white hair!
<Dr_Willis> SolarAquarion:  #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> SolarAquarion:  at least untill its released. ;)
<chaloum> how do I cant to the user www-data?  I thought it was sudo www-data but I'm missing something
<Dr_Willis> chaloum:  you would normally put your user in the www-data group i belive. You dont 'change' to the www-data user
<bonhoeffer> NTFS
<chaloum> Dr_Willis: I've figured it out its sudo su www-data
<pfifo> chaloum, thats not really a good idea
<Dr_Willis> chaloum:  i imagine theres better ways to do whatever it is you are trying to do.
<OerHeks> su = "stop using "
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i need help i am very very lost, after playing around with samba (just installing it) on ubuntu 12.04 desktop edition, i have a problem that my network drops every couple of minutes and by drop i mean that the network still says that it is connceted although i am not recieving packets and thus all my downloads stop downloading, i followed every guide i could find for ubuntu 12.04 wifi drop
<Psil0Cybin> but nothing helps me, and nothing solves my problem, i cannot find a single fix and am completely lost.
<EleanorEllis> Hi. I'm trying to create a bootable USB stick to install Ubuntu on a computer whose CD drive as failed. I have inserted the liveCD into the CD drive of the working computer but Startup Disk Creator doesn't show the live CD. I also cant open the live CD from the Places menu
<Psil0Cybin> i followed over 10 or 15 different tutorials
<pfifo> OerHeks, i wouldnt go that far, seems a bit extreme
<Psil0Cybin> my internet works perfectly fine for a couple of minutes, i am talking to you guys right now but randomly while it still says it is connceted i notice that all my internet connections drop
<sam113101> Psil0Cybin: you want to copy the CD on the usb drive?
<Psil0Cybin> and all downloads stop
<sam113101> hoops
<sam113101> highlighted the wrong person
<sam113101> sorry
<Psil0Cybin> its okay :(
<sam113101> EleanorEllis: : you want to copy the CD on the usb drive?
<sam113101> if so, I suggest you just download a new iso
<maerr> somebody knows another channel
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: Yes I want to create a live USB
<sam113101> maerr: channel for what
<sam113101> EleanorEllis: then download an iso and forget about the cd
<maerr> to meet  peop
<sam113101> maerr: freenode isn't really suited for that… it hosts channels for open source projects, mainly
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: It's odd that I cant seem to read the CD. Odd because it worked on another machine. I was trying to save time over downloading an iso.
<EleanorEllis> Silly me
<pfifo> maerr, try #politics, talk about the american government shutdown
<qin> maerr: #meet-people #ubuntu-offtopic #defocus #etc
<sam113101> EleanorEllis: well, easiest way is to download the iso, if you're still concerned about your cd drive not working, I'd try another cd
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: Is there a different iso for the USB stick to the CD?
<sam113101> it's the same iso for both cd and usb
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: Thanks
<snine> !millamber Outliers_ The Story of Success - Malcolm Gladwell.epub
<ubottu> snine: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: I should have done that in the first place. It says only 6 mins left to finish downloading it
<sam113101> yeah, with a good internet connection (or even an average one), it's quite fast
<EleanorEllis> sam113101: Yes I remember when downloading an iso would take an hour or so
<maerr> I use idm, works great
<laniasepstuisna> heii,, i newbie
<Alpha-Omega> hey, does anyone know when mpv-player will be released to the Ubuntu repos?
<andrej> multi-pathing and open-iscsi seem to be broken in 12.04.  Trying to shutdown a box with an iSCSI attached SAN fails, it can't unmount the SAN; my suspicion is that this happens because networking gets torn down before the unmount.  Has anyone made the same observation? Is my assumption correct? And fixing it is by adding the network to shutdown-after in the init-script?
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how Thunderbird stores a password?  I have a working copy at work, but I've changed the password since the last time I logged on with this laptop at home.  I can ssh in, but not sure where I'd find the password in ~./thunderbird/
<maerr> somebody knows how to list all channels freenode
<SolarAquarion> maerr, are you using hexchat?
<andrej> I'm sure somebody does ... I hope somone will tell you that that's dsicouraged
<maerr> I'm using androirc on my android smartphone, & u?
<pfifo> !alis | maerr
<ubottu> maerr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to tell your  client to list all channel;s.. the list is HUGE. :) and will most likely flood your client off the server
<calwig> oO
 * calwig felt the tilt
<Levi__> hey has anyone tried to run the learning pit logix pro under wine
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<EleanorEllis> In Startup Disk Creator, I made the mistake of selecting "Erase" and it's taking forever to wipe a 16GB stick. Is that usual? Can I interrupt it?
<shawnboy> anybody know how to start Ubuntu install from terminal after booting from USB?
<Dr_Willis> you may still nbeed to reformat the usb.
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  the installer app is called ubiquity i belive.
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  thats the normal gui installer.
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: Should it take a long time to format a USB stick?
<shawnboy> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  cant say ive really noticed.   Some times ubuntu has slow access to usb flash drives ive seen
<Dr_Willis> it does do a full format, not a quick format i belive.
<Dr_Willis> if you stop it. you might need to use gparted to format it again.
<bonhoeffer> goodness, my user is member of the group -- but i still can't touch a file in that directory
<bonhoeffer> drwxrwxr-x 6 www-data www-data 4096 Oct  1 21:25 themes
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: If I pull the stick while it's doing it, will I damage the stick?
<bonhoeffer> i'm a member of www-data
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  id just let it run..  i wouldent think it would take mor ethen 10-15 min
<shawnboy> boot from USB with 12.04.1 hangs before loading GUI but I can drop into ctrl-alt-F2 and get a prompt. So I figure there must be a way to start the install process from terminal.
<Dr_Willis> shawnboy:  there is no text based installer on the desktop dvd by default.
<shawnboy> ah. well, I guess I'll have to try the alternate CD.
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wylde> bonhoeffer: if you just added yourself to the group you need to log out and back in for the sytem to notice you're a member of www-data
<Dr_Willis> the nomodeset option may get you to a desktop
<bonhoeffer> ahh .. . wylde thanksa
<shawnboy> Goodbye. Thanks again, Dr_Willis.
<wilee-nilee> So If I want to buy a tv that I can wifi my media to what am I looking for, not familiar with this.
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  dlna/upnp/ features.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys having a problem trying to get Wicd to show a tray icon on Xubuntu
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  samsung calls it allshare i think.
<Psil0Cybin> is this a known issue that this does not work?
<Psil0Cybin> there is no way of getting a tray icon
<pleanbean> Can someone PM me who can help me get Ubuntu running on my PC? I'm having GRUB issues
<wilee-nilee> cool thanks again
<Psil0Cybin> oh nvm
<Psil0Cybin> fixed
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  most of the better tv's thse days can do dlna, or you can always get a roku, or raspberry pi ;)
<wylde> >_<
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Cool I'm looking on amazon, just trying to find a fair deal and I have a nexus and two computers, one is a netbook I never use.
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  samsung smart tv has  software features where you can instgall apps from the samsung store. there is a 'plex' app that lets me get to all my video files from my Plex Server on the network.
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how Thunderbird stores a password?  I have a working copy at work, but I've changed the password since the last time I logged on with this laptop at home.  I can ssh in, but not sure where I'd find the password in ~./thunderbird/
<TJ-> pleanbean: Please describe your problem else there'll be no-one know whether they can help you or not
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  also check out the chromecast dongle. $35
<Jeruvy> wilee-nilee  pm?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Do you have a hub involved in this?
<wilee-nilee> Jeruvy, I have pm off.
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  the tv is on my network via wifi router. or i can go wired. samsung also has a wifi direct feature.
<pleanbean> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on dev/sdc with the install img on a USB. The install process goes smoothly but when I try to boot the drive, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor
<wilee-nilee> cool I will look at what is needed thanks
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | pleanbean
<ubottu> pleanbean: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TJ-> pleanbean: That sounds as if the install didn't write the GRUB boot-strap code to the USB device at all.
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  short answer - try the nomodeset optiuon, IF you can get to a grub menu. try the boot-repair tool if you cant get to grub menu
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, surely nomodeset has to be obsoleted by now?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pleanbean> Well I'm trying to write GRUB to sdc not USB
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  about 2 releases ago i no longer needed it on my nvidia  machines.. befor that - i still did
<pleanbean> I cannot get to a grub menu
<TJ-> pleanbean: Oh, I see, sorry, I misread you as meaning the USB device was mounted at /dev/sdc.
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  see the boot-repair info  to get a workinggrub
<pleanbean> I'm on Boot Repair right now
<pleanbean> But I'm having issues with it.
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, So what is the minimal p you would suggest?
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, what is the output of 'lsb_release -sc'
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i last got a tv  about 2 yrs ago. I just go with the 1080p with the smart features.  whteer is in the budget.
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  it does everything i need and more. ;)
<pleanbean> I'm in Advanced options > Main options. What should I have checked besides Reinstall GRUB? By default "Use the standard EFI file", "Unhide boot menu, Repair file systems are checked.
<pleanbean> Do I need to Restore MBR?
<Dr_Willis> restore mbr - puts the windows mbr back on - i belive
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, That seems like a good start, I don't watch a whole lot of tv but it would be nice to have one that looks good.
<pleanbean> OK so no. Going into GRUB location. OS to boot by default: sdc2 (Ubuntu 13.04).
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  i tend to stick to samsung, and whateer is on sale at fathers day. ;) or xmas.
<pleanbean> What about Separate /boot partition or Separate /boot/efi partition? What do those do?
<wilee-nilee> viva the sale, yeah
<pfifo> whats the point in watching video files on your tv when theres a computer right there?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  did you set up a seperate /boot/ partition?
<pleanbean> No
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  my big 36+ in tv is right above my computer monitor/desk ;)
<pleanbean> Thats another question. How should I have my drive partitioned?
<chaotic_good> make /boot 300M+ on ubuntu or upgrades fail
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  depends on the size. and what you are doing with it.. minimal  is a / partion and a swap partiotion
<Dr_Willis> I would not bother with a /boot/ partition
<pleanbean> I have 1TB to use
<Dr_Willis> uefi also requires some other partion i think. (i dont use uefi)
<mrrcp> uefi is a nightmare
<Dr_Willis> 50 gb for   a few gb for swap rest for /home/ would be common
<Dr_Willis> 50gb for /  ;)
<pleanbean> 50GB for /?
<chaotic_good> I like 4g / jfs, 300M /boot ext2 and rest lvm /
<pleanbean> Thats the system folder?
<chaotic_good> lvm reiserFS
<chaotic_good> oh yeah!!
<Dr_Willis> i have DEFINATLY filled up 30gb / befor
<pleanbean> You guys are losing me...
<pfifo> i like 4 primary partitions, 8gb/8gb/8gb/296gb on for ubuntu LTS one for ubuntu unstable, one for swap, and the giant one for /home
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  you can just let the installer automate it all
<pleanbean> Unfortunately, automating it doesn't give me the option to install it to sdc
<pleanbean> I have a few internal drives and it automatically installs it to sda
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  you could unplug the others
<pleanbean> Ok I'll do that.
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I usually do LVMs with  / = 8GB, /var/ = 8GB, /usr/local/ = 4GB, /tmp/ = 5GB and swap = RAM+512MB
<Dr_Willis> or just partion the other hd how you want. :) but ifyou dont know what you are doi9ng. It may be much safer to just unplug the others
<Dr_Willis> I dont mess with LVM ;)
<Dr_Willis> ife definatly filled up 5+gb in tmp befor. heh..
<pfifo> TJ-, you should try tmp as a tmpfs filesystem ;)
<pleanbean> I would know what I'm doing if someone told me how I should partition the drive haha
<Dr_Willis> but it depends on what you are doing
<TJ-> pfifo: I deliberately don't want tmpfs
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  we said earlier.. 50gb for /  some for swap - rest for /home/
<Dr_Willis> thats about as basic a setup as you can get
<pleanbean> 3 partitions?
<Dr_Willis> yes. 3 partitions
<Dr_Willis> swap=ram+512mb is common also theswe days
<pleanbean> Why are / and /home/ separate?
<TJ-> separating /var/ from / prevents /var/log/ or /var/cache/{apt/archives,*} from causing the root file-system running out of space
<Dr_Willis> to make things easier later down the road.. dont seperate them if you dont want
<Dr_Willis> make a / and a swap - thatss the MINIMAL setup
<pfifo> pleanbean, so you can format and reinstall ubuntu with out deleting all your settings and family photos
<TJ-> pleanbean: We separate /home/ because that contains user files. That allows an easy re-install or upgrade of the core OS without needing to worry about deleting the contents of /home/
<pleanbean> Ok that makes sense.
<pleanbean> Are the / and /home/ partitions both ext4?
<Dr_Willis> my /home/ is on its own seperate 3TB HD.
<Dr_Willis> ext4 is the default - yes
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, no raid 10 on /home ?
<Dr_Willis> ive learned from in here.. to not mess with raid. ;)
<Dr_Willis> seen way to many issues in here with it.. but of course this is wherfe people come when they have issues
<Dr_Willis> so its a bit biased
<pfifo> dont mess with fakeraid or softraid... definatly check into realraid
<Dr_Willis> ill pass on all raid :)
<Dr_Willis> my / right now is on its own ssd drive.  /home/ is on its own SATA driv e.
<pfifo> 3tb is alot
<pleanbean> OK, partitioned /dev/sdc to have a 8.5GB swap, a 50GB ext4 / and a much larger ext4 /home/
<pleanbean> Now go ahead and install again?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  and yet i still need more. ;)
<grahamsavage> hey anyone here familiar with vftpd?
<pfifo> filesharing much?
<jmgk> hey Dr_Willis
<jmgk> :)
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  riping dvd's for the wife to the plex server mainly
<grahamsavage> vsftpd... there's a config option called local_enable.. really i only want virtual users to login
<jmgk> iS chat the default Linux client ?
<jmgk> Xchat*
<pfifo> grahamsavage, vsftpd isnt the best option for virtual users
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  xchat is a commnly used irc client for linux
<jmgk> ah ok
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> I prefer it :D
<grahamsavage> pfifo: what's your suggestion?
<pfifo> grahamsavage, cuteftpd
<pfifo> grahamsavage, but to be honest, i usually just use httpd instead, ftp is ancient
<grahamsavage> yeah, i wouldn't be using ftp if i had a choice now :D
<grahamsavage> ok cuteftpd looks commerical
<KnownSyntax> Why not use proftpd?
<KnownSyntax> It will allow you to do exactly what you want, all you have to do is edit the config. Same with vsftpd
<pfifo> grahamsavage, hmm, maybe they went commercial, I havent used ftp for years
<pfifo> anyway I need to sleep
<grahamsavage> KnownSyntax: yeah i'm trying to work out the config
<mnewton> Hey how do I copy an image to clipboard
<mnewton> Hey how do I copy an image to clipboard commandline
<grahamsavage> KnownSyntax; vsftpd has a local_enable=YES.. which it says "Virtual users will use the same privileges as local users. It will grant write access to virtual users. Virtual users will use the same privileges as anonymous users, which tends to be more restrictive"
<pleanbean> Should my swap space be a Primary or Logical partition?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  when in doubt - use all primaries
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  unless you know you will need more then 4 partitions
<KnownSyntax> It should work grahamsavage, although I always use proftpd so my knowledge of vsftpd's config and stuff is somewhat limited.
<zykotick9> pleanbean: doesn't really matter
<EleanorEllis> I cant get Startup Disk Creator to work. I can select the iso and the usb stick but "Make Startup Disk" is greyed out. I have tried formatting the stick already
<EleanorEllis> I dont want to use unetbootin as I need to do an oem install and unetbootin doesnt give that option. Plus unetbootin crashes on the target pc
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  is the stick mounted or unmounted?  i tend to use the tools from the pendrivelinux site
<jmgk> Dr_Willis, do u use xchat?
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  you can use dd to write the iso directkyto the usb also
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  i use weechat mainly
<jmgk> weeeeeee
<pleanbean> When I install, do I select /sdc or /sdc2 or whatever my / partition is
<jmgk> :P
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: If the stick is unmounted then it doesnt appear in Startup Disk Creator at all. If it's mounted then it shows but cant make the disk
<xmetal> ok so i got the iso for 12.04 and have it started in vm atm
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  / goes to a partion sdc1 or whateer.. GRUB installt to the  Mbr of the drive.. sdc  NO #
<grahamsavage> KnownSyntax: yeah.. ok.. maybe i just try whatever and then see if it works
<grahamsavage> haha
<KnownSyntax> lol
<grahamsavage> i've got this weird habit, where i type up everything in .sh files without running anything
<grahamsavage> mind you, if you need to do something twice.. it makes it very easy
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  how did you unmount it? the gui can unmount and actually detatch the device so its no longer seen by the bios.
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: Yes I used the gui. I will try in terminal
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  i tnd to use the cli to unmount the things.
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: umount in cli makes no difference
<EleanorEllis> Im trying to find how to create the stick with dd
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys im having a problem when i am idle or every couple of minutes my wifi conncetion drops i tried removing network-manager and instead using wicd but the same problem persists.
<Guest9068> where do i change the theme of gnome notifications?
<Psil0Cybin> i am completely out of ideas, thsi leaves me unable to download files @ night
<Psil0Cybin> only torrents because i can reconncet on connection loss
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do?!
<Psil0Cybin> i think i might reformat i have tried every guide and it works perfect on windows
<grahamsavage> hmm vsftpd looks a bit too complicated
<grahamsavage> might try a look at pureftpd
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:    sudo dd if=thefile.iso  of=/dev/sdX bs=4M     and DONT get /dev/sdX wrong.
<Guest9068> Psil0Cybin: may be issue of power management
<Psil0Cybin> Guest9068: I have tried every solution to power management, issues. nothing fix's it
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  use the ping command to keep pinging some site every 10 sec or so - seen that in the forums as a work around
<Psil0Cybin> i have found muliple solutions, none that work for me
<Psil0Cybin> yea but thats the only solution? feels so ghetto
<Psil0Cybin> ugh
<Dr_Willis> if it works... it works
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis: No luck. Installed, still getting the black screen
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea if it works.. if it does work - that points to a   power saveing issue
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: i might as well keep IRC on, but this still is just a silly work around i want a solution :( ugh
<Guest9068> what is your version of ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> Guest9068:
<Psil0Cybin> LTS
<Psil0Cybin> as long as i keep browsing
<Psil0Cybin> my downloads are fine
<Psil0Cybin> but go to the washroom and all my HTTP downloads timeout
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  if its a driver issue. then the kernel/drivers will need to get fixed basically
<Guest9068> what is model and name of your wireless card?
<Psil0Cybin> Guest9068: what command do i type
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  seen if it still happens in the newer releases/kernels?
<EleanorEllis> Psil0Cybin: Could you connect to your router with a cable? Would that be a workaround?
<Dr_Willis> 'lspci' gives you hardware info
<Psil0Cybin> 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Dr_Willis> if you dont even know your wireless chipset :) that is rther critical info. ;P
<Dr_Willis> there ya go.
<Guest9068> i have the same model
<bonhoeffer> i just installed the mysql client -- but it isn't coming up in dash home -- is there a way to re-index
<Guest9068> on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> check for that exact chipset in the forums and askubuntu.com - there may be some boot options or kernel options for it
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: Thanks. That worked
<Dr_Willis> mysql client is a gui tool?
<wylde> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 11 kB, installed size 114 kB
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  of course if you want to use the flash drive as a normal flash now.. you will need to zero it and repartion/reformat it again. ;)
<wylde> not to my knowledge. Although there are front ends in the repos I believe
<Psil0Cybin> Dr_Willis: i found something similar
<Psil0Cybin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/118023/wireless-connection-with-an-atheros-ar9285-keeps-dropping-every-20-minutes
<xsi> Hi what's the list of current user's questions, may I ask?
<Psil0Cybin> im going to try some of the stuff
<Psil0Cybin> let you knjow how it goes
<bonhoeffer> Dr_Willis, as far i know -- i'm used to just using the cli for mysql
<Psil0Cybin> but i tried the modeprobe stuff and options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<Psil0Cybin> nothing works
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: Thats all right. I have so many flash drives and I almost never use any of them
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It is worth trying one of the Kernel Team's mainline builds of a very recent kernel, such as v3.11, because that will likely have many bug fixes in it
<Guest9068> Psil0Cybin: do you have experienced set ip manually, just to test?
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  you can always dd anothe riso to it. :)
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: The irony is I'm doing all this so I can give an old machine away whose CD drive has given up. Or maybe it's the IDE controlled or cable that's given up. Don't know. But so long as the machine is working then someone else can fit a new CD drive if they want it
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  i had an ide cable that got nicked by a sharp edge on a case :) took me foreever to find the cause
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It's being tracked in bug #773154
<ubottu> bug 773154 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b Atheros AR9285 extremely slow & unstable" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/773154
<nrdb> I have a oddity here.  I have setup a computer with several Xen VM's the ping times to these are averaging about 20ms ... but when I ping another real computer I average about 1.5ms ... why speed difference?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ Guest9068 it worked a few weeks ago perfectly fine before i installed Samba...
<Psil0Cybin> no its automatic
<Psil0Cybin> but it works like that with a live cd
<Psil0Cybin> so i feel like something is messed up
<Psil0Cybin> could it be? DHCP lease times
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: It could easily be something like that. The CD drive works on a USB adaptor but I couldnt get the OEM install to work off the CD for some reason. It is working off the USB stick now.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Reading the log files is the about the only way to gather evidence as to the cause, then you can figure out the correct solution
 * iananananan is away: homework
<EleanorEllis> Installing Ubuntu alongside windows XP on a 40GB drive what would be a sensible split between ubuntu and windows so that windows stands at least some chance of working? I have a second 40GB drive I can use for extra storage but I am reluctant to put the home partition on the second hard drive in case the second drive fails and then whoever has the computer cant work out how to fix it
<nrdb> EleanorEllis, I reserved 100GB for windows.
<EleanorEllis> The machine has a bare install of XP with SP3 but nothing else and that takes up 11GB
<EleanorEllis> nrdb: Nice try but its only a 40GB drive
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: There were a huge number of fixes committed to the ath9k driver in August, so a later kernel would very likely be a solution. The only other suggestion would be to ensure the WiFi DHCP server has a long lease-time so the clients aren't having to re-acquire a lease too rapidly, which seems to be another issue that affects the ath9k devices (can't see why!)
<EleanorEllis> nrdb: It's an old PC
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, I need more help
<EleanorEllis> I usually setup a swap partition about twice the size of the RAM but on this little drive every gig counts. Will performance suffer much without a swap partition?
<TJ-> EleanorEllis: swap = RAM + 500MB is enough ... that extra is there for future hibernate support, so not vital currently.
<Psil0Cybin> see what i mean i keep getting disconnected
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: There were a huge number of fixes committed to the ath9k driver in August, so a later kernel would very likely be a solution. The only other suggestion would be to ensure the WiFi DHCP server has a long lease-time so the clients aren't having to re-acquire a lease too rapidly, which seems to be another issue that affects the ath9k devices (can't see why!)
<nrdb> EleanorEllis, how much memory on the computer?
<EleanorEllis> 1GB RAM and hibernate is not an issue as its a desktop and so old I doubt it would come out of hibernation
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  im at work. so i am in and out all day long.
<Dr_Willis> i may have to vanish with out notice
<pleanbean> OK
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: im fairly new to to linux, that is my problem i am unsure of how to install a new kernal
<Psil0Cybin> i usually just update
<Psil0Cybin> through the manager.
<pleanbean> Boot Repair is giving me this error:
<nrdb> EleanorEllis, I think about 29 windows, 10 linux, 1 swap would work OK.
<yans> Hello People.
<pleanbean> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag).
<Dr_Willis> Psil0Cybin:  a quick and easy way to test - would be to see the 13.10 beta live cd has the same issue. If it works right - that points to the new kernels being a fix. ;)
<EleanorEllis> nrdb: Thanks
<nrdb> EleanorEllis, of course fully backup windows first.
<EleanorEllis> nrdb: Backup windows? Nah! It's a fresh install and I dont care about it that much
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Ordered a samsung, 32 inch 1080p, thanks for the help.
<pleanbean> Can anyone help me with this error message? From Boot Repair: GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag).
<pleanbean> [7:35pm]
<EleanorEllis> Is there any reason not to use ext4 nowadays?
<Dr_Willis> wilee-nilee:  ive never been brave enough to order somting that fragile off the internet. ;)
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  i got some old linux based tv-home-theater devovces that cant handle ext4  so i use ext3 for external drives for them
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: There's info on installing mainline kernels built by the kernel-team here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  it wants a partition at the start of the drive to use for gpt booting it seems
<EleanorEllis> nrdb: I usually make a separate home partition but as space is limited perhaps I should just make a root partition.
<wylde> pleanbean: it means you've used gpt to partition your disc but didn't create an empty bios_boot >1MB at the beginning
<nrdb> EleanorEllis, I don't think so, but the extra capacity sure isn't needed.
<EleanorEllis> Dr_Willis: I am installing 12.04 on this box
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, bought the 4 years insurance, I have a neighbor who bought a gigantic 3d hdmi tv off the net, so I'm not worried amazon is an upstanding place to buy in general. ;)
<pleanbean> Ok so I have to reformat my drive?
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  ext4 has been the default for several releases now.   I have linux media players that are going on 6+ yrs old. ;)
<nrdb> I have a oddity here.  I have setup a computer with several Xen VM's the ping times to these are averaging about 20ms ... but when I ping another real computer I average about 1.5ms ... why speed difference?
<EleanorEllis> Is ext4 any more reliable or faster than ext3 or is it just it can handle bigger drives?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  or resize the first primary partion perhaps. I dont use gpt.
<Dr_Willis> EleanorEllis:  yes to all 3 ;)
<EleanorEllis> Fine. I will use ext4 tjem
<wylde> pleanbean: what Dr_Willis said. I don't use gpt either
<pleanbean> What do you guys use then?
<Dr_Willis> older pcs use the normal msdos mbr stuff
<wylde> pleanbean: plain old MBR with ext4 here
<Dr_Willis> gpt has only in the last year or so gotten more commonplace
<pleanbean> OK
<EleanorEllis> I do wish the install partitioner made the distinction between GB and GiB. I keep calculating the partion sizes wrong!
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, now I need a bios_boot, swap space, / and /home partitions?
<bonhoeffer> is there a shortcut to type in the file manager to manually enter a path
<bonhoeffer> ?
<EleanorEllis> Is there any advantage to having more than the RAM size for the swap partition? Out of 41.1GB I have 29GB for windows, 10GB for ubuntu, leaving 2110MB for swap but the machine only has 1 GiB of RAM
<pleanbean> Should I use Logical Volume Management?
<vemacs> EleanorEllis: If you're that low on RAM, you might want to look into zram
<vemacs> compressed block device, definitely faster than swap, works wonders on my netbook
<vemacs> sudo apt-get install zram-config
<vemacs> and no, not really. you don't want to be swapping that badly.
<wilee-nilee> EleanorEllis, generally all you need for swap is slightly more than ram.
<vemacs> better yet, don't swap.
<vemacs> zram or more RAM :P
<EleanorEllis> vemacs: Its an old PC, it can only take 1GB of RAM
<vemacs> EleanorEllis: You might want to look into zram then.
<vemacs> With it, unity runs very smoothly on my 1GB netbook
<Psil0Cybin> hey TJ
<Psil0Cybin> see i got disconnected again i cannot find a solution
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: have you monitored the log files to see what they show when the disconnect occurs?
<Psil0Cybin> where would the log files be
<Psil0Cybin> for Wifi
<wilee-nilee> EleanorEllis, I would set the swappiness to a lower number than the stock 60 is all, like 5-10
<wylde> EleanorEllis: if you ever want to "sleep" the machine you need swap anyway.
<vemacs> in fact, I would suggest a lighter distro
<vemacs> like lubuntu or such.
<EleanorEllis> wilee-nilee: I dont know how to set swappiness, what does that do?
<vemacs> EleanorEllis: this article should answer all your questions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Open a terminal and then run "tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager | tee /tmp/nm.log" and keep watching it. As soon as the disconnect happens press Ctrl+C to stop it. The message you saw have been saved into a text file at "/tmp/nm.log" so you can upload its contents to pastebin so we can view it.
<vemacs> See: How much swap do I need? and What is swappiness and how do I change it?
<EleanorEllis> Besides I'm only doing an OEM install on it so I can give the machine away. I dont want to spend too much time on it. Can I install zRAM in an OEM install without setting up a user?
<vemacs> Yes. You can possibly log into that install from a live CD/USB
<vemacs> and apt-get install zram-config.
<wilee-nilee> EleanorEllis, Lots of info on the web here is one that should help. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<vemacs> EleanorEllis: there is a temporary OEM account you can use
<vemacs> see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<vemacs> you can use that to install updates, configure swappiness, install zram, etc...
<jmgk> Do companies sell Ubuntu on regular pc's now
<jmgk> ?
<vemacs> yep.
<jmgk> oh
<jmgk> I was wondering
<EleanorEllis> jmgk: I gather Dell did for a while but I dont know if they still do
<Psil0Cybin> i type in tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager | tee /tmp/nm.log TJ
<Psil0Cybin> it does nothing
<jmgk> I see
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: hang on, did you reinstall Network Manager after you tried wicd?
<Psil0Cybin> yup
<Psil0Cybin> im using it now
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, then, when it reports something the messages will appear
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: If you want to be sure Network Manager is logging to syslog, in a terminal do "grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog" and you should see all messages from it. If you see nothing, its possible it is logging to a different file
<Psil0Cybin> it might be TJ i see nothing
<Psil0Cybin> just that it is waiting
<pleanbean> Wow this is absurdly frustrating
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: If syslog currently has no NetworkManager messages then we need to find out which file they're going to! Try this: "grep NetworkManager /var/log/*/log" and see which files (if any) are listed.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Typo!! try this instead: "grep NetworkManager /var/log/*/.og" and see which files (if any) are listed.
<TJ-> oh fooey my typos are getting worse!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Typo!! try this instead: "grep NetworkManager /var/log/*.log" and see which files (if any) are listed.
<Psil0Cybin> Oct  1 22:49:10 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) started...
<Psil0Cybin> Oct  1 22:49:11 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <info> DNS: starting dnsmasq...
<Psil0Cybin> Oct  1 22:49:11 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <error> [1380682151.340969] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:393] update(): dnsmasq not available on the bus, can't update servers.
<Psil0Cybin> Oct  1 22:49:11 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <error> [1380682151.341015] [nm-dns-dnsmasq.c:395] update(): dnsmasq owner not found on bus: Could not get owner of name 'uk.org.thekelleys.dnsmasq': no such name
<Psil0Cybin> Oct  1 22:49:11 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <warn> DNS: plugin dnsmasq update failed
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: pastebin the entries so we can all view them
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/0XPVFhCT
<barrett> i want to search for a string in all all files *.nfo recursively.  I tried #find Folder -name *.nfo | grep -i string   but that only greps the list out of "find" how can I search the contents of the files?
<xubuntu> hey
<xubuntu> Okay i don't know why I'm named xubuntu
<somsip> barrett: grep -ir string *.nfo (I think)
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Was that everything, or just what was left in the terminal window?
<Psil0Cybin> no just the warning
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: That looks like the final part of the reconnect... the messages we need to see will be from before that, when it disconnected.
<Guest31461> anyhow. Guys, I'm in deep crap here. I changed some driver stuff and crashed an install of xubuntu. Decided to reinstall via my live usb, but it fails saying grub couldn't install in /dev/sda, this is a fatal error
<bamphomet> anyone have a Realtek 8188EE wireless card working with ubuntu?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: If you've not stopped the message capture by pressing Ctrl+C do that now, then use a text editor to load "/tmp/nm.log" and pastebin its entire contents, please
<Guest31461> I think it has something to do with my hardrives being in RAID
<Guest31461> And now grub isn't recognizing them
<Guest31461> But I can't install Ubuntu so my whole laptop is dead in the water except for this live usb
<TJ-> Guest31461: From the liveISO you'll need to manually configure the live environment to assemble and mount the RAID devices first
<Psil0Cybin> im running this command
<Psil0Cybin> grep NetworkManager /var/log/*/log
<Psil0Cybin> TJ
<Psil0Cybin> do you want me to post everything
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31461> TJ-: what's the best way to do that?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: No, if the output in pastebin you showed us a few minutes ago was the result of that command, its not useful right now.
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> my lease time is set at 4320 on my router
<Psil0Cybin> is that fine?>
<Guest31461> TJ-: I found a program called mdadm, is that the right thing I should be looking into?
<TJ-> Guest31461: Depends on how you configured the RAID; only you know that. Probably you'll need mdadm and maybe the lvm toosl too, depending on configuration
<pleanbean> Can someone have a look at this BootRepair paste
<pleanbean> And tell me why I can't boot into Ubuntu?
<pleanbean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6182253/
<Guest31461> TJ-: I didn't configure the RAID. This is a new laptop that came in RAID
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: 4320 in seconds? So about 72 minutes?
<Guest31461> TJ-:It worked the first time I installed Ubuntu, it's just after it crashed I can't reinstall it anymore
<TJ-> Guest31461: You'll need to find out how it is configured then. If its hardware RAID it shouldn't affect the OS, but if its soft-raid you'll need to use the correct tools to reassemble the RAID array
<Guest31461> TJ-:/dev/mapper shows my RAID configuration, but I'm really not sure what to do with that. Can I just link it to /dev/sda or something?
<Guest31461> TJ-:And I believe it's hardware raid
<pleanbean> Can someone please help me?
<TJ-> Guest31461: No you can't link it. The device nodes in /dev/mapper/ are created by dmsetup and tools that call its library.
<Guest31461> TJ-: So I do need to reassemble them?
<Guest31461> TJ-: I mean it's that or I can try to save my old XUbuntu config, it just goes to black screen where I can't type after showing the xubuntu logo briefly
<EleanorEllis> This PC I am rebuilding is a Dell Dimension 2400 with 1GB RAM, twin 40GB hard disks and a Celeron 2.8GHz processor. Just looked on Ebay and someone bought one for £66! Unbelievable. Cheapest one sold for under a tenner. I will throw in a 19" 1280*1024 monitor so hopefully the charity shop should be able to get something reasonable for it.
<TJ-> Guest31461: I don't know if you do need to assemble the array or not; because I don't know the RAID configuration. You're the only one can sort that out since you have control of the PC. It's a complex area not suited to trying to support over IRC, it needs hands-on to ensure no mistakes are made
<EleanorEllis> For that money I really can't be bothered to flog it on Ebay
<Guest31461> TJ-: sounds way out of my league
<Guest31461> TJ-: I think I'm better off trying to fix the whole xubuntu not loading thing, I'll try that in the chat
<TJ-> Guest31461: Yes, that might be best... you might save a lot of pain in the long run, it might be something a little easier!
<Guest31461> I'm running Xubuntu and after changing a synaptics and mtracker value in my xorgs, then logging out, the whole system went black screen. I'm unable to type when this happens. After rebooting, the xubuntu logo shows for a second, then it goes back to black screen. What did I do and can I fix it?
<TJ-> Guest31461: If you interrupt GRUB by holding Shift down as the PC starts, then use one of the Recovery options, you might be able to get to a single-user root recovery shell
<TJ-> Guest31461: IF you can get to the recovery root shell, you're in a position to investigate and fix
<Guest31461> TJ-: Now that sounds useful. I could get into my xorg files then?
<TJ-> Guest31461: precisely :)
<Guest31461> TJ-: Hell. Yes. You are a life saver
<Guest31461> TJ-: I guess you'll know it didn't work if I'm back in here in a second.
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, uefi is not a high channel help area, combined with lvm makes it even harder I would use the ubuntu forums as well.
<pleanbean> I've been using the Ubuntu forums but I haven't had much success
<pleanbean> And I'm not trying to wait a couple hours each time I have a question
<TJ-> Guest31461: The first thing to do is inspect the log-files in /var/log/. List them by most recently changed using "ls -latr /var/log/". The most recent files are at the end of the list. Choose from amongst them and read them with a text viewer. E.g. "less /var/log/kern.log" or "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ... "less" is a pager so you can move through the files easily
<camel_> how can i use ubuntu vist abroad websites
<codex> pleanbean: sounds like you need to pay for support
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, here is a general thread there you want this authors help, they will stop by your thread if the header at the least has uefi in it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<wilee-nilee> camel_, Can you explain this in more detail?
<Dr_Willis__> pleanbean:  its also possible if the hard drive is totally unpartitioned and you tell the installer to use the whole hard drive. it may partition it as needed.
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis__ I just tried that, no success
<Dr_Willis__> i also seem to recall some pcs/mbs have options to use nongpt setups. but im just going from what ive heard in here.
<camel_> there are a great fireware prevent me to vist abroad website
<saik0> the nut init script has a poweroff action, I'm not sure how this is called by init/upstart, can somebody point me to some docs?
<wilee-nilee> camel_, What is your native language, there are many ubuntu channels for natives, you might get answers there.
<Dr_Willis__> !upstart | saik0
<ubottu> saik0: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pleanbean> Alright, now LVM did some stuff and I can't repartition my drive
<camel_> yeah ,but if you have a idea ,more better
<Dr_Willis__> camel_:  what you have said - makes very little sence.
<Dr_Willis__> camel_:  you mean your isps fireWALL is blocking you?
<camel_> sorry ,there is something wrong in my words
<saik0> Dr_Willis__: Right, I've searched that for "poweroff" and it has no matches.
<EleanorEllis> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<camel_> yeah, the firewall stop me
<Dr_Willis__> saik0:  the shutdown and perhaps other commands have poweroff options also
<wilee-nilee> !cn | camel_
<ubottu> camel_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Dr_Willis__> camel_:  so use a proxy, or vps, i guess. not really a ubuntu support specific issue
<wilee-nilee> ip is china
<camel_> hehe ,you are right ,you have known where i am from
<jmgk> Greetings camel_
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis__: For some reason I can't create a partition table for my drive because of lvm
<jmgk> ::)
<Dr_Willis__> pleanbean:  you could use dd to zero out the hard drive and repartition. but ive never used lvm, there may better ways to unlvm a drive
<Dr_Willis__> 'un-lvm' ;)
<camel_> I have an another question ,do you often use python to program
<Dr_Willis__> python is a common and popular language camel_
<camel_> yeah ,i know ,do you have any works on it
<TJ-> pleanbean: What tool(s) are you using to do the partitioning?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Gparted
<bazhang> !ot | camel_
<ubottu> camel_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> pleanbean: From within the Ubuntu installer, or from a LiveISO session, or some other way?
<wilee-nilee> camel_, Do you want to have the windows, and do you gave it cloned if so?
<Dr_Willis__> bbl
<wilee-nilee> have*
<pleanbean> TJ-: A LiveISO session, and I've also done it within the Ubuntu installer
<TJ-> pleanbean: And is it OK to totally clear/wipe the drive before starting over? Or is there something on there that has to be kept?
<pleanbean> No I can totally wipe it
<pleanbean> Right now I'm trying to figure out how to do that
<camel_> when i used ubuntu ,I find that it's the future
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, lets do this the easy way. Close the gparted GUI and open a shell terminal so we can use the command line
<pleanbean> OK
<pleanbean> Command line open
<TJ-> pleanbean: Does the liveISO PC have network connectivity right now? Can it get to the Internet?
<pleanbean> Yes
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, lets install a helpful tool if it isn't already there: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<barrett> i'm trying to do a recursive grep for the string "DVD" in all files *.nfo   but grep -r "DVD" *.nfo   says "*.nfo: No such file or directory" yet there are tons of those files in subdirectories of the current directory.  What am I doing wrong?
<pleanbean> Ok
<pleanbean> TJ-: Got pastebinit
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, lets find out what, if anything, is currently mounted: "mount | pastebinit" ... and give us the URL it provides so we can view the output
<pleanbean> paste.ubuntu.com/6182322
<HardlyNeutral> @barrett Try this link: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1225603/grep-a-string-recursively-in-all-htaccess-files. It references a different file type but the methodology should be the same.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Good. No LVM volumes mounted to get in the way
<wilee-nilee> TJ-, Not sure if you would want it but pleanbean has a boot info script posted as well.
<barrett> HardlyNeutral, thanks
<TJ-> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I have read through it
<wilee-nilee> cool
<pleanbean> :0
<pleanbean> :) *
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, /dev/sda is the 1TB drive. It has an EFI boot partition (sda1). That contains some Microsoft Windows boot files. Do you need to keep those?
<pleanbean> Nope
<HardlyNeutral> barrett, no problem
<TJ-> pleanbean: lets see what GPT tools are available: "which sgdisk" ... does it show a path or nothing at all?
<pleanbean> nothing
<TJ-> pleanbean: do "sudo apt-get install gdisk"
<pleanbean> Done
<TJ-> pleanbean: Let's find out what's on there: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<pleanbean> paste.ubuntu.com/6182350
<camel_> how can i compile a wireless drive in ubuntu 10.04
<KnownSyntax> camel_ is the driver for Linux or is there only a Windows version?
<abaddon> camel_: do you have the source code?
<camel_> for linux
<camel_> i don't have source code
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, let's try the first and easiest approach. We'll wipe the GPT info from sda so it appears to be a raw unused new drive, and then you run the Ubuntu installer and let it do its own choice of partitioning, ensuring that 'sda' is chosen as the boot device.
<abaddon> camel_: Do you have the files needed to compile?
<TJ-> pleanbean: If that fails, we can intervene later
<pleanbean> Ok
<pleanbean> For the record I tried that already but lets do it again!
<pleanbean> How do I wipe the GPT info?
<TJ-> pleanbean: so to wipe the GPT info: "sudo sgdisk --clear /dev/sda"
<camel_> no
<pleanbean> Ok
<TJ-> pleanbean: Then check the info is gone with "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" ... it should tell you there's no MBR or GPT and no partitions
<abaddon> camel_: , Ok, what is the driver you are trying to get?
<camel_> i have a linux ,but it can't find the wifi signal
<Paulus68_1> is there a way that I can directly import my outlook 2010 pst into thunderbird?
<abaddon> camel_: Ubuntu distro?
<TJ-> pleanbean: The reason we're doing it again from scratch is, I can follow along knowing exactly what should be where, so that if it fails to boot, I can guide you to repair it accurately
<pleanbean> paste.ubuntu.com/6182363
<abaddon> camel_: SORRY, DERP
<camel_> ubuntu10.04
<bazhang> camel_, thats not supported any longer
<abaddon> camel_: ok, type in a terminal sudo ifconfig
<bazhang> camel_, upgrade your ubuntu version
<zykotick9> bazhang: on desktop ;)
<camel_> but my linux is based on it
<TJ-> pleanbean: Nice and clean. Start the Ubiquity installer and let it do automatic partitioning, ensuring 'sda' is selected in the boot-loader selection.
<abaddon> camel_: What do you see?
<pleanbean> Ubiquity installer?
<bazhang> zykotick9, he's asking for wireless help, and thats pretty clear
<TJ-> pleanbean: "Ubiquity" is the name of the Ubuntu Installer :p
<bazhang> camel_, is this MINT?
<camel_> yeah
<TJ-> pleanbean: In other words, start the installer :)
<pleanbean> Ok
<KingJoffrey> hello
<wylde> camel_: what's the output of lsb_relase -sc
<bazhang> camel_, MINT is not supported here
<wylde> camel_: what's the output of lsb_release -sc
<bazhang> !mintsupport | camel_
<ubottu> camel_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<zykotick9> wylde: we already know it's mint... doesn't matter what version.
<wylde> zykotick9: alrighty
<camel_> it's not the linux i using
<pleanbean> TJ-: Should I select "Something else"?
<TJ-> pleanbean: No! Select the automatic partitioning options, with LVM. (I can't recall the exact wording of the options now)
<pleanbean> OK. Theres nowhere to ensure 'sea' is selected in the boot-loader selection though
<abaddon> camel_: in the term type sudo ifconfig. If you see lo, lan, and/or wlan0 then it's not a driver issue
<zykotick9> camel_: you're using mint, that's not supported in #ubuntu at all.  seek support in mint's channel.
<pleanbean> 'sda'*
<TJ-> pleanbean: That comes later
<camel_> ok ,i got it
<abaddon> camel_: got what?
<pleanbean> Should I use advanced partitioning tool at all?
<camel_> i will try next time
<TJ-> pleanbean: I recall it used to be the final dialog where you confirm the settings, before it starts, but the installer has become more active lately, doing things in the background before you've finished entering all the configuration details :)
<camel_> hehe
<abaddon> camel_: ???
<TJ-> pleanbean: hang on. Which version of Ubuntu are you installing? I need to check what options you're seeing at this point
<pleanbean> TJ-: 13.04
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, let me check. I've been installing 13.10 alot recently and it changed a lot in that area, so I need to refresh my memory on 13.04
<camel_> i will type sudo ifconfig as i use mint next time
<pleanbean> I can install 13.10 instead
<abaddon> camel_: I thought you had ubu? Not mint?
<pleanbean> Never mind lets stick with 13.04
<abaddon> camel_: though, the command will work there as well
<abaddon> camel_: if you have wlan0 in ifconfig then you have wireless. But ether the wifi switch is off or no network manager is running
<camel_> i startup network manager ,but it said there are no wifi
<abaddon> camel_: For ubu or mint?
<camel_> ubu
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, I'm looking at the steps and screen-shots on this page. Are you at step 4? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<bateee> Hi, does any one know, how to configure pam_faildelay to delay the failed login attempts in ubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> camel_, you're using MINT, dont ask for support here
<pleanbean> TJ- Essentially yes, but it doesn't look exactly the same.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Presumably, you don't see the mentions of Windows?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Exactly. I'm actually on step 6 I hope I didn't go too far
<pleanbean> TJ-: I selected sda as the drive
<pleanbean> Tj-: In step 5, that is
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, I think you're good to carry on. As long as you've let the installer decide on the partitioning rather than got involved in doing it manually
<abaddon> camel_: well, if wlan0 is in the ifconfig listing then you could try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<pleanbean> TJ-: Okay, I'm going to go ahead and install. I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<camel_> o ,i see
<abaddon> camel_: that should switch it on unless the hardware switch on the laptop or desktop is torned to the off button
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK ... good luck... and remember, when you reboot the PC, unplug the liveISO device, and also ensure that the BIOS/firmware boot order is set to try booting from the hard drive :)
<beavis> thatdude
<beavis> need help
<abaddon> camel_: If no wlan0 is found BUT eth0 is seen then get an ethernet cbl
<pleanbean> TJ-: That's how I've been doing it. We'll see if this time is any different.
<abaddon> camel_: then search for the needed drivers for your male/model laptop or desktop
<camel_> what you mean ,my wireless card is not support
<geektech713> what version of Ubuntu?
<bateee> Hi, does any one know, how to configure pam_faildelay to delay the failed login attempts in Ubuntu 12.04? I know the configuration, but I don't know the exact file where it should be configured. Is it /etc/pam.d/common-password?
<TJ-> pleanbean: If it fails to boot, we can boot the liveISO and then manually mount the new installation, chroot into it, and fix it
<abaddon> camel_: Im not saying it isn't. it's just not possibly installed from the get go. eth0 is usually seen though which will allow you to connect to the net to do some searching
<pleanbean> TJ-: Great, I'll let you know.
<TJ-> pleanbean: I'm duplicating it here in a virtual machine
<geektech713> just turn on wireless on ubuntu its takes some time i hve no issues
<pleanbean> TJ-: I hope this isn't a BIOS issue, I've been getting some "CPU Over Temperature Errors" lately
<TJ-> pleanbean: What make/model is the PC?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Custom made
<camel_> o
<pleanbean> TJ-: Intel p67 mobo
<abaddon> camel_: Yup, but I agree with the guys here. You should upgrade the os to at least Ubu 12.10
<geektech713> 13.04
<geektech713> why go with old stuff
<wilee-nilee> 12.04 is the lt
<geektech713> better drivers
<abaddon> camel_: But, if nyou don't like the layout of Unity you can change it to Gnome, or Kde, or other Window environs/Desktop environs
<geektech713> omg unity is so easy
<camel_> but my os is based on 10.04, can i upgrade it
<Dr_Willis> well isent 12.04.x using the newer kenrel from the newer reelases
<Dr_Willis> camel_:  you can alwyas upgrade.. but a clean install maybe faster
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<abaddon> camel_: Yes?? I'm not sure what you are worried about?
<camel_> I am worried about the os's tools
<abaddon> camel_: What tools o you fear loosing?
<camel_> nothing,i will try next time
<Dr_Willis> os tools?
<abaddon> camel_: Ok mate, sorry I couldn't hlp much
<camel_> thanks for your help
<camel_> you make me know much
<abaddon> Hey, does anyone know if weechat has support for pre selected IRC sites? Like, xchat's function for dropping you into a site through automation?
<pleanbean> TJ-: No success, still boots to a black screen with blinking cursor
<pleanbean> TJ-: I'm back in Ubuntu LiveOS
<TJ-> pleanbean: I'm guessing you chose "Erase disk and install Ubuntu", and ticked "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation" ?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Yes
<orcadian> Hey can anyone help me with a fan issue?
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK. let me catch up with you!
<kaysee> hey
<abaddon> camel_: Always glad to help. =] cheers and good luck
<kaysee> whatz up !
<TJ-> pleanbean: When you hit the 'blinking cursor', did you try holding down Shift as the PC boots to access the GRUB boot menu? I'm trying to determine how far into the start-up it got.
<pleanbean> TJ-: I'll try that now
<camel_> Do you know a news ,a rover study program a month and will release his own app
<orcadian> My problem is that my fan is allways running and my temp are only 24 degrees (celsius)..so my fan shouldnt be running at all
<orcadian> and yes its  a laptop..and it has optimus tech, but i have installed bumblebee
<pleanbean> TJ-: Held down shift, no difference - still went to blinking cursor
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, that should tell us the problem is with the BIOS, not with the installation.
<camel_> Thank you ,abaddon
<lotuspsychje> whats the packagename again to measure what slowing boot?
<TJ-> pleanbean: what is the make/model of the motherboard, I want to research its BIOS options
<pleanbean> TJ-: ASUS P8P67 EVO (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
<abaddon> camel_: Np, were you adressing the question to m e when you were asking about the news, rover study thing?
<camel_> yeah ,i saw the news ,how can he get it
<abaddon> camel_: Sorry, how can who get the news?
<TJ-> pleanbean: Read this... especially the 2nd message. That makes me ask "which connector and controller is the HDD connected to? "
<TJ-> pleanbean: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2148858
<camel_> i say  why the rove learn so fast
<geektech713> get an A+ cert
<pleanbean> TJ-: Hmm I'm not sure, how do I know which is the Marvel and which is the Intel SATA controller?
<lotuspsychje> guys lets stick to ubuntu support
<TJ-> pleanbean: I suspect, by reading the manual?
<camel_> i hope to get a teacher or a guider
<pleanbean> TJ-: Yeah haha let me go do that
<geektech713> better off getting A+ cert ..
<abaddon> camel_: Oh, I'm not sure. The rover has I'm sure thousands of algarhythems that allow it to judge data and asses it. It's psuido AI. It's not in my domain of underrstanding.
<camel_> where are you from abaddon
<wylde> !ot | camel_ abaddon
<ubottu> camel_ abaddon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abaddon> camel_: Born in Russia; live in the US
<Psil0Cybin> hey TJ- im back
<Psil0Cybin> im still having troubles
<Psil0Cybin> anything else you can think of?
<TJ-> pleanbean: On page 2-3 of the manual, items 8 and 9 and 10
<pleanbean> TJ-: Send me the document you're looking at
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Without logs, no. We need firm diagnostic info
<pleanbean> TJ-: Never mind, I got it
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: what log would i be lookign @ again
<abaddon> camel, to join another irc, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic we can chat there
<Psil0Cybin> so i can monitor and make sure i can post the proper logs
<TJ-> pleanbean: Looking at the firmware's "Boot" tab (section 3.7) it shows "Hard Drive BBS Priorities" as a sub-menu. I think you need to check that. Also, you might need to ensure the SATA controllers are in AHCI mode.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Whichever log-file is receiving messages from NetworkManager
<Psil0Cybin> what was the command again TJ sorry
<abaddon> camel_: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat there. This is the help forum.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Read page 2-22 *carefully* ... "The SATA6G_E1/E2 (navy blue) connectors are for DATA drives only."
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: first confirm which log-file is receiving the NetworkManager messages with "sudo grep NetworkManager /var/log/{syslog,*.log}", then next time the wifi disconnects, review that file looking at the messages at the time of the disconnect and leading up to it... pastebin them, and ask someone to review them for clues as to why it disconnected
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> so id just paste the output of
<Psil0Cybin> sudo grep NetworkManager /var/log/{syslog,*.log}
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: No! You'd use that command to identify WHICH log-file to check later when a disconnect occurs.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: That command will prefix each line of files that mention NetworkManager with the filename. That is the info that command is designed to get you... the filename
<geektech713> i thought ubuntu sever had another channel
<lotuspsychje> geektech713: it does
<geektech713> what yall live on command lines in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> geektech713: #ubuntu-server
<geektech713> i figured
<geektech713> i had ubuntu server ..forums were good enough info on them
<geektech713> to get GUI on the server side
<TJ-> pleanbean: Any progress? Have you inspected the SATA connection for the 1TB drive to confirm it is NOT on one of those Marvell controller SATA connectors?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Hey, made sure its in the Intel controller. Still getting blinking cursor. I'm back in LiveOS
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK... did you also go into the motherboard setup and ensure the boot order options include that drive?
<pleanbean> TJ- Yep.
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: could this help
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/6LNZ2YDJ
<Psil0Cybin> im not sure if i caught the problem
<Psil0Cybin> or not
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK... usually, the blinking cursor tells us that the firmware/BIOS hands over to GRUB, but then GRUB can't find the stage 1.5 files (for EFI that's the EFI boot 0xEF00 partition)
<aliul> i cant open software center
<aliul> in xubuntu 13.04
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: You star! :D  "00:31:19 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <info> WiFi now disabled by radio killswitch"
<Psil0Cybin> no nono
<Psil0Cybin> that was me turning it off
<Psil0Cybin> and on
<Psil0Cybin> to get it working again
<FloodBot1> Psil0Cybin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Psil0Cybin> keep reading
<pleanbean> TJ- Ok. Where should I go from here?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Oh fooey!
<Psil0Cybin> i think at the bottom i get errors..
<kingnick42> Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit, my wireless speeds fluctuate really really wildly, and drop out every so often, requiring to forget then reconnect to the network to pick it up again.
<TJ-> pleanbean: I'm going to have you use the LiveISO to manually mount the installed system and then chroot into it to inspect it
<kingnick42> Other devices right next to my laptop, over the same connection? Rock stable. My wireless card is an Intel Centrino N-1000, any ideas?
<pleanbean> TJ0- Lets do it
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: /var/log/syslog:Oct  2 00:43:01 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <info> Unmanaged Device found; state CONNECTED forced. (see http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191889) ?
<Psil0Cybin> maybe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 191889 in USB ADSL Modem Manager "[MASTER] [WORKAROUND] "Offline Mode" feature fails to detect proper online state for networks that are managed outside of network manager." [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: The WifI kill switch at 00:21:19 ... you did that as soon as it lost connectivity?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/2wbL11MX
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK ... open a terminal
<Psil0Cybin> here is the updaed one it just happend again
<Psil0Cybin> so look @ the very bottom
<Psil0Cybin> if it says kill switch again then that was not me
<Psil0Cybin> it happend around 55-58
<Psil0Cybin> 00:55-58
<pleanbean> TJ- yep….
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: it looks like it just disconncets and reconnects?
<Psil0Cybin> on its own? like im confused
<Psil0Cybin> it keeps repeating the fact that its activating and connecting
<Psil0Cybin> and finds my ip
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: what chipset you haveN
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, its an Intel i5m, sandy bridge.
<kingnick42> Wirless card is an Intel Centrino N-1000
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: This is what you need to follow up, too, as well as that bug: "00:43:01 TheHive NetworkManager[984]: <info> radio killswitch /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2 disappeared"
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: anything unusual in /var/log/syslog.1 about wlan?
<TJ-> pleanbean: reinstall the tools from earlier: "sudo apt-get install gdisk"
<Psil0Cybin> TJ i cant find anything on <info> radio killswitch /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2 disappeared"
<Psil0Cybin> Well the bug that was talked about above, does not affect me
<Psil0Cybin> even tho it showed up in the logs
<pleanbean> TJ-: got gdisk
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK let's becom root to dispense with 'sudo' for every command. "sudo -i"
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, can I upload it to dropbox then give you the link?
<TJ-> pleanbean: Then, "mkdir /target"
<lotuspsychje> !paste | kingnick42
<ubottu> kingnick42: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> pleanbean: oh, I forgot "apt-get install pastebinit"
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, ubottu, too long for a pastebin :) - I'll dropbox it :)
<pleanbean> TJ-: Yep.
<TJ-> pleanbean: then "ls /dev/mapper/ | pastebinit"
<A1Recon> The system won't start now! Its stuck in the "Ubuntu loading screen"...it now in one of those black terminal screens and it says The PostgreSQL server failed to start.Please check the log output.
<A1Recon> I was running a Ubuntu 13.04 / Win 7 dual boot.
<pleanbean> paste.ubuntu.com/6182506
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje,  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/40295295/syslog.1
<TJ-> pleanbean: "mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"
<TJ-> pleanbean: then "pastebinit /target/etc/fstab"
<pleanbean> 6182511
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: do you have wireless N enabled in router?
<TJ-> pleanbean: "mount /dev/sda2 /target/boot" then "mount /dev/sda1 /target/boot/efi"
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, pretty sure
<kingnick42> Haven't had wireless issues with the other distros I've had
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: you might wanna try to disable just for test on this wifi card
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: not sure if this is your case
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, so disable wireless N? Wouldn't that reduce my speed?
<TJ-> pleanbean: Then "mount -t proc proc /target/proc"  then "mount -t sysfs sysfs /target/sys" then "mount -t devtmpfs udev /target/dev"
<TJ-> pleanbean: To check everything: "mount | pastebinit"
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: its just to test out behaviour of your intel wifi card
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: re-enable if it doesnt stable your wifi connection
<pleanbean> 6182535
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, ok I'm disabling it now
<TJ-> pleanbean: You made a typo ("udex" instead of "udev"), we best correct it in case it affects things. "umount /target/dev" then "mount -t devtmpfs udev /target/dev"
<pleanbean> 6182542
<bateee> Hello, could someone please guide me to find a guideline for recommended settings for ubuntu server security audit configuration. I need to find out a standard set of rules that can be configured with auditing facility of ubuntu
<TJ-> pleanbean: Good. Now lets change-root nto those mounts so we're in the actual installed environment and can change it. "chroot /target"
<Braden`> Hello
<wilee-nilee> bateee, You might ask in #ubuntu-server
<Braden`> Which package is good to analyze traffic from apache logs?
<pleanbean> TJ-: k
<TJ-> pleanbean: Let's ensure it has network connectivity in case we need to install packages, or pastebinit. "ping -nc 5 ubuntu.com"
<pleanbean> unknown host ubuntu.com
<bateee> wilee-nilee, thanks.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Ahhh!
<wilee-nilee> no problem bateee
<jmgk> hey wilee-nilee
<jmgk> :)
<wilee-nilee> hey
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK. Type "exit" to return to the liveISO environment
<A1Recon> How do I delete a folder which has a small lock icon on it? It says in Properties>Permissions "Owner: root. Access: Create and delete files". It also says "You are not the owner, so you cannot change these permissions."
<Braden`> Anyone?
<pleanbean> Ok exited
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, gksudo nautilus if that t=is the file manager]
<TJ-> pleanbean: Then lets check for a resolver. does this command show any output? "cat /target/etc/resolv.conf"
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, N mode is disabled
<pleanbean> No output
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK... "mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /target/etc/resolv.conf" then back into the target "chroot /target" and check again "ping -nc 5 ubuntu.com"
<A1Recon> Wilee-nilee Thanks!
<zykotick9> TJ-: why not copy the file to the chroot?
<pleanbean> Success!
<TJ-> zykotick9: because the host can change it dynamically, which might result in it becoming stale
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, "apt-get install gdisk pastebinit"
<hzyg_> ls
<zykotick9> TJ-: i suppose, i actually can't believe that "mount --bind ..." worked like that - rather cool actually.
<r10101> hello guys I want to report a bug
<zykotick9> !bug | r10101
<ubottu> r10101: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, what am I looking for now?
<r10101> Im a newby in linux I type the command on terminal right?
<pleanbean> TJ- Ok..
<zykotick9> r10101: sidenote = either replace linux with ubuntu, OR use gnu/linux ;)
<TJ-> pleanbean: Now lets do some work. "update-grub 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ug.log; pastebinit /tmp/ug.log"
<pleanbean> 6182568
<TJ-> pleanbean: And there's the error.
<TJ-> pleanbean: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<r10101> ubottu: I read the info but Im not quite sure is an abuntu problem or flash player problem the thing is that many many times youtube videos doesn't charge the audio and they are terrible slow in charging  so this an abuntu or flash player or youtube thing?
<ubottu> r10101: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<r10101> lol a robot answered me
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: see if your wifi is stable now?
<pleanbean> 6182571
<r10101> any human with this problem too?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/qV56QtWs
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: found also this: http://blog.mattgerkhardt.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-wireless-issues-thinkpad-t410-intel-centrino-n-6200/
<Psil0Cybin> i think i caught it again but this time its different
<karab44> hello
<r10101> any way I think I have done my work here its a bit annoying have to restart the pc any time this happen with youtube videos
<TJ-> pleanbean: "ls -al /boot/grub/* | pastebinit"
<lotuspsychje> r10101: are you sure your video driver is installed correctly?
<pleanbean> 6182575
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: This looks bad: "SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:05.0/0000:02:00.0/net/wlan0, iface: wlan0)" ... that would be caused by the hardware disappearing or the driver failing in some way
<Psil0Cybin> what would be my first step in order to fix this?
<Psil0Cybin> go back to an older kernal till a fix
<Psil0Cybin> or ?
<Psil0Cybin> this never used to happen >.<
<r10101> lotuspsychje
<r10101> lotuspsychje: I guess so
<r10101> lotuspsychje: should I download it form the software center
<r10101> let me take a look
<lotuspsychje> r10101: ubuntu version? graphics card driver?
<A1Recon> Can someone tell me how to make photorec look for specific type of files?
<Guest8333> i need some help..i installed ubuntu 13.04 last week.but now when i reboot yesterday now it is not loading ubuntu..saying that you are running in low resolution graphics....what to do
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: never did specific file types, mostly scans it all
<r10101> latest, dont know card driver
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'm not sure... the sysfs device entries disappearing suggests the driver is losing sight of the hardware and tearing down the associated nodes. I'm wondering if there's something causing an actual electrical glitch that causes the driver to lose comms with the hardware... possibly an IRQ issue, for instance. It's a hard one to diagnose from afar.
<r10101> and it appears I have installed the flash player
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: will it take too long time, scanning all drive?
<TJ-> pleanbean: Give me a few minutes, I need to read the grub.cfg carefully :)
<Psil0Cybin> darn
<Psil0Cybin> TJ
<Psil0Cybin> so am i best off formatting/
<Psil0Cybin> or would this happen again if i update
<lotuspsychje> r10101: can you play high res video's in vlc?
<r10101> lotuspsychje:  vlc?
<lotuspsychje> r10101: or another video player
<r10101> oh don't know I mustly used to see youtube videos
<A1Recon> Lotuspsychje for my 600GB partition it took around 100 mins and found 180 GB of data(Not all of which I need).
<lotuspsychje> r10101: doublecheck if you can play video's on your system
<r10101> i can see the videos
<r10101> lotuspsychje:  but it take a lot to charge and the sounds doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> r10101: ubuntu version?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'd be looking for the mailing-list of the developers of the ath9k module, and posting a question there. They will be able to provide specific suggestions on what to try.
<lotuspsychje> A1Recon: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<r10101> sorry I tried to close firefox to see it work and nope still without sound
<r10101> if it work
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, it appears to be stable
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: sigh how come all the new linux users get such hard complicated problems >.<
<Psil0Cybin> bah
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: ive read a few errors on wireless N and your chipset
<kingnick42> so I should try running those two terminal commands lotuspsychje?
<Psil0Cybin> god damn ath9k
<Psil0Cybin> >.,
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: well if its stable, i would rather not
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, "grub-mkdevicemap -n" then "pastebinit /boot/grub/device.map"
<r10101> i hate to change os just to see a video
<lotuspsychje> r10101: did you check other browser if you have same issue on youtube?
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, but this means I miss out on N speed?
<r10101>  ]:(
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: You're not alone from all the postings I found whilst researching it, that AR9285 seems very poorly supported. Blame Atheros!
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: yes
<r10101> other browser?
<lotuspsychje> kingnick42: you might wanna try re-enable and do those terminal commands
<r10101> firefox is the official one on ubuntu right does it have other browser intalled?
<Psil0Cybin> Bahhh then why did this work before, its like a taunt...lol now it works now it does not, >.< was it an update that caused this? I am soooooo mind blown like no joke two weeks ago i would have never thought this would happen
<lotuspsychje> r10101: google chrome example
<r10101> so probably is an issue of firefox?
<Psil0Cybin> i love linux
<Psil0Cybin> but i also love wifi :(
<Psil0Cybin> darn
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: What was "before" and what did you do to create "after" ?
<xmetal> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<kingnick42> lotuspsychje, I
<kingnick42> *I'll try that, thanks
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-: All i did after was install samba!! lol which i know could never cause this!! But!! next question i JUST tethered my phone and I WAS ABLE To have internet perfectly fine, same with download files
<Psil0Cybin> so its only MY ONE home network
<Psil0Cybin> WTF
<Psil0Cybin> :S:S
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: In which case... mess with your Wireless router, not with your PC!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Have you made any changes to that router's config since "before"? If so, investigate them. Have you tried powering off the router, giving it a minute, and bringing it back?
<pleanbean> 6182601
<Psil0Cybin> no not at all
<Psil0Cybin> i am so confused
<Psil0Cybin> and no one else has
<Psil0Cybin> how can i remove all samba configs?\
<Psil0Cybin> sudo apt-get purge?
<xmetal> try router rooter ?
<TJ-> pleanbean: Is the Gigaware USB device the key you're booting the liveISO from?
<r10101> well google chrome doesn't appear on the repostories or that thing
 * xmetal hates himself for that joke
<pleanbean> Yep, it is
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK, lets retry that command again now.
<pleanbean> 6182624
<TJ-> pleanbean:  "update-grub 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ug.log; pastebinit /tmp/ug.log"
<r10101> I'm removing the flash plug in and later to reinstall probably that will work
<pleanbean> 6182626
<Territoriojoven> i need help.
<Territoriojoven> i can't get into the sudoers group
<r10101> territorio joven a poco hay viejos
<Territoriojoven> i already edited it with visudo but it is not working
<r10101> jk!
<TJ-> pleanbean: Hmmm, not sure why its failing on that. Let's go the other way. "grub-install /dev/sda"
<Dr_Willis> Territoriojoven:  tell the channel exactly what you did.
<pleanbean> TJ-: Done
<TJ-> pleanbean: and now try again: "update-grub 2>&1 | tee /tmp/ug.log; pastebinit /tmp/ug.log"
<pleanbean> TJ-: 6182645
<TJ-> pleanbean: Now this is getting annoying!
<pleanbean> TJ-: Why does GRUB need to be on sdb?
<TJ-> pleanbean: "gdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit"
<TJ-> pleanbean: It doesn't need to be on it, it's got confused I think
<pleanbean> 6182649
<TJ-> pleanbean: "gdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<pleanbean> 6182652
<Territoriojoven> dr_willis: i was trying to change my username so i moved everything from home and tried to pass permissions and that, but i think it didn't worked so now i have this user with no admin powers.
<TJ-> pleanbean: "fdisk -l /dev/sdb | pastebinit"
<Territoriojoven> i can still access to root
<pleanbean> 6182654
<Dr_Willis> Territoriojoven:  i would have just made a new user. gave them sudo rights, then copied files over.  no real need to 'change' the username. just change the user.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Ouch, that's not looking correct! That's an 8GB USB flash storage device, isn't it?
<Territoriojoven> yes
<Territoriojoven> that's what i tried
<Dr_Willis> Territoriojoven:  i think the user just needs to be in the adm group. what ubuntu release are you using?
<Guest8333> how to solve ubuntu showing error msg running in low resolution
<Territoriojoven> lubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> what does the groups command say for the user in question?
<Dr_Willis> example here ->   adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<Territoriojoven> adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev sambashare
<pleanbean> TJ- Yeah it is
<Dr_Willis> Territoriojoven:  with the default /etc/sudoers file - any user in adm should have sudo rights.  You did logout/back in after changeing the users group?
<Territoriojoven> yes
<hadifarnoud> how can I install apt package from cd?
<TJ-> pleanbean: I think I have an explanation but it beats me how its happened, its so weird!
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  what cd?
<hadifarnoud> sorry i disconnected. did i miss any answer?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  what cd?
<zykotick9> Territoriojoven: you aren't in the sudo group?!
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: ubuntu cd
<Territoriojoven> i was kicked out
<hadifarnoud> package is unity, so it should be there
<Territoriojoven> my system is gon' crazy
<TJ-> Plasmastar: That USB device has a very weird partition configuration, which according to gdisk is MBR-only (no GPT), but fdisk displays some unexpected details for partition 1, and strange type for partition 2. I *think* that partition 1 starting at sector 0 (which is supposed to be the master boot record and partition table) is causing grub-probe to fail as we see. I suspect that grub-probe also failed silently during the install, which results in an incomplete g
<TJ-> rub installation, but for some reason the installer didn't detect the error, and carried on as if nothing was amiss
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  i dont think you just install packages from the desktop cd. its not set to work as a repository.
<TJ-> oh darn - autocomplete failure... that was for pleanbean
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  what packages are you trying to instgall anyway?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | hadifarnoud
<ubottu> hadifarnoud: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<hadifarnoud> back in a day it was. Dr_Willis Unity. I uninstalled it so I can't login
<pleanbean> TJ- So is there a fix?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  i recall the alternative cd working that way. but there is no longer an alternative cd i think.
<TJ-> pleanbean: So, my thinking is, we need a way to prevent update-grub's call to grub-probe failing. Right now, I'm not sure how.
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  login at the console. and renstall the stuff perhaps.
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: problem is no internet mate.
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: those packages must be on the CD anyway. do you know where?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  they dont have to be as far as i know. That would double the size of the cd i imagine.
<TJ-> pleanbean: Easiest solution would be to recreate the USB key. I'm even considering whether you could simply remove it since you're in the chroot right now. It could cause the whole thing to freeze or fail, but it might stay sane long enough to do "update-grub" without the USB device interferring
<Dr_Willis> look on the cd and see..   ls -R  /media/cdrom | grep deb   perhaps
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  so has that pc ever been on the internet and updateed/upgraded?
<Psil0Cybin> okay TJ- stinks lots of ppl having same problem no one has a fix
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: once
<Psil0Cybin> i guess ill wait
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<hadifarnoud> I hate unity. it's utter crap
<TJ-> pleanbean: If you're game to try that, you'd get the commands ready at the command-line, then pull out the USB, and hit Return to have the commands run... what do you think?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  its possible the versions of other packages have changed and it may not want the older versions that might be on the cd also.
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  keep focused on the problem. we dont really care about rants against unity
<pleanbean> TJ- Give me like 5 minutes
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  that apt-on-cd tool may be the easiest way to get stuff reinstalled.
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: since I removed it already, can I get gnome on a usb?
<Dr_Willis> unless you can get it networked.
<hadifarnoud> or cd
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  unity uses gnome. Ubuntu comes with gnome3
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  ubuntu-gnome uses the gnome3+gnomeshell by default
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK... I need a mug of tea!
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: hmm, so perhaps I can fix this without reinstalling unity?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  you can always install other window managers and desktops - if you had networking - it would be trivial
<geektech713> what kind system are you on? how old is it?
<geektech713> if you can get networking on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> but by removeing 'unity' you may have removed a lot of other things as well
<hadifarnoud> made sure I just removed unity Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> but what about eerything that unity depends on? and other support tools.
<Dr_Willis> you could startx and habve it just run a xterm ;) if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> but with no window manager..  you wont get much done.
<Dr_Willis> if you got another ubuntu pc - that apt-on-cd would be the easiest way to get a desktop going.  you can use a usb flash drive with it i recall
<Dr_Willis> or you could use a live cd. and apt-on-cd from it to download the packages to your hard drive
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: I get Failed to load session "ubuntu". do you know how can I fix it without getting Unity? I don't know what I need
<pleanbean> TJ- I need to smoke a bowl haha
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:   so it has NO networking ability at all?
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: it can be networked to other PCs one of which has internet
<Dr_Willis> so do that and then you can just apt-get install whatever it is you want
<Dr_Willis> is the other pc running ubuntu?
<hadifarnoud> yes
<hadifarnoud> I can get .deb packages from apt cache. right Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> you can use  that apt-on cd tool to have it download stuff you then copy other to the other pc and install. or network the 2 and  let the pc download the packages directly
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  thats where apt-on-cd gets them from. yes
<hadifarnoud> cool
<Dr_Willis> you can set up apt-cacher-ng on the connected pc. and let it serve as an repository cache ifyou wanted to
<hadifarnoud> I guess I have to install unity and remove it another way Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> you dont have to install unity.
<Dr_Willis> You can install whatever window manager or desktop you want
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: what do I need then?
<hadifarnoud> oh
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  WHAT desktop do you want?
<hadifarnoud> Gnome
<TJ-> pleanbean: I need to get a few hours sleep (07:30 here already!) ... if you are game to give it a go, queue these commands in the terminal, then remove the USB device, give it 10 seconds to 'disappear' and then hit Return and hope! If/after the commands complete, plug the USB back in. "grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub && sync"
<Dr_Willis> gnome3 is in the default ubuntu repos and included by default.
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell is in the repos also
<hadifarnoud> so, I just get gnome3 then
<Dr_Willis> !gnome-shell
<hadifarnoud> ok
<Dr_Willis> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Dr_Willis> unity runs on top of gnome3 - its a plugin for compiz
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell is a shell for gnome3 - it dosent use unity
<Dr_Willis> i mean compiz ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.3.1-0ubuntu6 (raring), package size 269 kB, installed size 932 kB
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: I'm confused. Gnome is installed then. why doesn't it boot then? How can I find out what packages I removed along with Unity?
<Dr_Willis> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<pleanbean> TJ- OK one secod
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  you removed the window manager.
<pleanbean> second*
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  and you have no alternative installed to replace the window manager
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: gnome-shell is the window manager. right?
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  install the ubuntu-gnome-desktop meta package ti install all of the gnome-desktop
<hadifarnoud> ok
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  gnome-shell is a SHELL for gnome-3 it uses some app for the window manager (that is not compiz)
<hadifarnoud> got it
<hadifarnoud> thanks Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> i forget wht window manager gnome-shell-desktop uses.. mutter perhaps?  you rarely run that by itself
<Dr_Willis> if you are going to play with the differnt desktops - its a good idea to install some very simple fallback window manager like  'jwm'  just in case you break the others
<pleanbean> TJ- Done.
<hadifarnoud> ok
<grahamsavage> hmm i'm trying to use pureftpd.. every put and get request i get permission denied
<grahamsavage> the directory is owned by ftpuser:ftpgroup
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  and there wa no need to remove unity at all. you could have just installed a idffernt desktop and selected it at the login screen
<grahamsavage> 770.. any idea what i've done wrong? i'm following the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-213266.html
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: did not know that
<TJ-> pleanbean: Did you see that "grub-probe" error report that time?
<pleanbean> TJ- Nope
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: I remember it was this way long time ago. didn't know I can still do that
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  you can insgtall all the dektops if you wanted to. and test them all out.
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  its not changed at all
<TJ-> pleanbean: Yay! lets hope that might have solved it... reboot and see. Hopefully I can go to bed happy !
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: cool
<Dr_Willis> login screen has a gear icon to select what desktop.. you DID look there to see if ther ewas some other desktops you could select?
<TJ-> pleanbean: "exit" then "reboot"
<Dr_Willis> there might be some other options then unity allready on your system
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: I don't have a gear. it's an ubuntu icon. when I click, it's just ubuntu on the list
<Dr_Willis> hadifarnoud:  you just got the one desktop entry then it seems
<Dr_Willis> i have about 15 items on my list. ;)
<hadifarnoud> Dr_Willis: haha. that seems like a lot
<pleanbean> TJ- I pressed the reboot button on my tower, and now I'm back at the blinking cursor...
<TJ-> pleanbean: Oh..... fooey! So there's something else going on, too :(   I'm too tired to continue I'm afraid, you'll have to find someone else if you want to continue. You might point them to the IRC logs of this channel and suggest they grep it for yours and my nicknames to follow what we've discovered and done.
<TJ-> pleanbean: When you reboot it, are there *any* other USB devices of any kind connected?
<pleanbean> TJ-: Theres no way we could chat again tomorrow? My keyboard and mouse sensor are USB
<TJ-> pleanbean: And, is there a CD/DVD drive and if so, is there anything in it? I want to be sure there isn't some stray media that is being tried before the HDD and failing.
<Guest8333> how to connect internet in recovery mode
<TJ-> pleanbean: keyboard and mouse are fine... I've had people catch me out with this issue, finding out later they've left an external storage device plugged into USB, or to Firewire, etc.
<pleanbean> TJ-: Theres nothing in the CD/DVD drive, no
<TJ-> pleanbean: I won't be back here for at least 24 hours now.
<pleanbean> TJ-: Bummer.
<xmetal> wow
<xmetal> the last cd in this spindle is bent
<TJ-> pleanbean: There's one thing you could try yourself. I said earlier that the partitioning on that USB stick looks *bad* - partition 1 should *never* start at sector 0... You could try re-creating that stick cleanly and ensuring it has a decent partition table, and then reinstall from it again. That *may* help, *if* the grub-probe issue is the cause and not just something else.
<pleanbean> TJ-: What if I use a different USB stick?
<TJ-> pleanbean: This is the one that looks bad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6182654/
<geektech713> pendrivelinux works
<geektech713> just boot from USB thumb drive
<TJ-> pleanbean: Yes, anything, as long as it has a valid partition table on it. You can get folks here to double-check that for you by using "fdisk -l $DEVICE" or "gdisk -l $DEVICE" as we did earlier
<pleanbean> Ok
<geektech713> just a program do it for ya
<pleanbean> How do I link people to the chat transcripts?
<TJ-> pleanbean: It's a weird one and I'd love to know the cause and the solution ... it ought to have a bug report all to itself
<pleanbean> TJ-: Glad I found you though, I've been at this by myself for the past two nights
<TJ-> pleanbean: IRC logs  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/02/
<pleanbean> Wow awesome
<pleanbean> Ok
<pleanbean> I'm going to make a new bootable USB and try installing that
<TJ-> pleanbean: Now we know there might be something upsetting grub, we ought to be looking at the installer log files (in /var/log/installer/ I think) of the liveISO environment when it has finished... we might find some indications there of problems
<TJ-> pleanbean: OK ... please leave me a message via memserv on here if that solves it
<pleanbean> Ok how do I use memserv?
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  if you have more then one usb flash drive. you can try installing (a normal full install ) to a 2nd flash drive and see if that works/boots properly.
<pleanbean> Ok I'll do that
<TJ-> pleanbean: "/msg memoserv help"
<Dr_Willis> it would be an interesting point - if it worked. or if it failed on that pc.. but booted  correctly on a differnt pc.
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I wondered that but it seems parts of GRUB are missing, but the installer hasn't realised
<pleanbean> Then it would be a BIOS problem?
<Dr_Willis> he could even do the usb to usb install on a 2nd pc.. and try it out on this pc.
<TJ-> pleanbean: There's no harm testing that out though, we ought to know for sure. That's one more way of narrowing down the possibilities
<Dr_Willis> as a test
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: yes, I agree.
<Dr_Willis> if the usb install did work. ;) he could image it to his problem pc/hd.    (but thats getting a little weird in ways)
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: pleanbean Could even do it with a virtual machine
<pleanbean> I'm getting a No root file system is defined
<TJ-> pleanbean: Where are you getting that?
<pleanbean> The Installer
<Dr_Willis> you tell the installer what partion to use for /   (thats the root filesystem)
<Dr_Willis> the pulldown items should list possible mountpoints,   /   /boot /home   and so forth
<Dr_Willis> you need at a minimum   a /    and swap
<pleanbean> Installing
<Dr_Willis> and be sure to tell the installer to put grub on the MBR of the USB flash drive you are installing to.. sometimes it gets confused
<pleanbean> Did that
<TJ-> pleanbean: Are you still using the Gigaware 8GB USB stick as the install source?
<pleanbean> Yeah
<TJ-> pleanbean: And you're installing to another USB, or to the HDD again?
<pleanbean> Another USB
<TJ-> pleanbean: gotchya
<Wobbo> After a while, 4/5 month, 13.04 is getting slow, very slow. Starting up en logging in is no problem. But then, stuff like Nautilus, Chrome and the systemsetting CMS i s sloff. I have a Intel i5 Core, 8gig ram, Ubuntu 13.04 64b....
<Wobbo>  Any tips?
<aeon-ltd> Wobbo: what are you running now that's different?
 * Dr_Willis wonders if theres a 12+gb log file on Wobbo 's system ;)
<Dr_Willis> had that happen once
<Fuzzles> Can someone hlep me i installed steam and downloaded a game but when i run it nothing happens?
<aeon-ltd> Fuzzles: run steam in terminal check for errors
<Dr_Willis> Fuzzles:  you mean the native linux steam client? or the windows steam client?
<Fuzzles> Dr_Willis, native
<Lacko> the game might not be compatible
<Fuzzles> aeon-ltd, how do i do that
<Lacko> better call saul
<aeon-ltd> Fuzzles: literally open a terminal type steam and press enter
<Dr_Willis> close any running steam client first :)
<geektech713> or just click on the icon
<Fuzzles> Lacko, its a linux native game
<Fuzzles> Lacko, if its native it should work
<Fuzzles> i got to go ill be back later
<aeon-ltd> Fuzzles: how old is this pc? if it's pretty old it's gpu probably doesn't support the version of opengl needed to run the game
<Lacko> Oh, I didn't see that
<Calinou> aeon-ltd: lspci | grep VGA
<Calinou> tells graphics card :P
<Calinou> but Fuzzles left :(
<aeon-ltd> fuzzles is gone man
<Calinou> I know
<hadifarnoud> how can I find a file in terminal? ls -R | grep offline.deb does not give me the path
<TJ-> hadifarnoud: "find $SOME_BASE_DIR -iname '*some_part_of_name*'  "
<hadifarnoud> cheers TJ-
<BReon> hei i need help for my ubuntu new 13.10 will be realease when?
<BReon> i mean the new ubuntu
<aeon-ltd> this month
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for more BReon
<aeon-ltd> [20]13.10
<BReon> #ubuntu+1
<BReon> what?
<bazhang> !saucy | BReon
<ubottu> BReon: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<bazhang> BReon, /join #ubuntu+1
<helmut_> hi
<BReon> what? 17 of the october? i'm really wana try now
<aeon-ltd> BReon: there are betas, but really to try now would be pointless
<aeon-ltd> BReon: unless you're planning not to upgrade, or really can't wait
<gulag2013> I got burned to many times with all the betas. Sticking with 12.04.3, uless they do something amazing with Dash.
<wilee-nilee> gulag2013, Heh, never had a problem myself with any release really since dapper
<aeon-ltd> wilee-nilee: are you on the same install since dapper?
<piquadrat_> Hi. I have a problem with my external screen on a Dell XPS 12 Developer Edition, with Ubuntu 13.04. It worked without a hitch for months, until this morning when I plugged it in. Nothing happens. Any ideas?
<gulag2013> It could just be my cheap Acer aspire. Its picky, back to 12.04.
<Wobbo> aeon-ltd, I am running nothing. When I start the PC, Ubuntu is running, login, I click on Nautilus, end then i have to what.... 2, 3 of 4 min.. Then Nautilus is visible, but it gray for about 2, 3 min.
<A1Recon> I am running Ubuntu13.04/Win7 dual boot. I want to remove Win7 and Ubuntu 13.04 and do a fresh install of Ubuntu(and remove Win7 forever). Also I want to add the space that Win 7 is using into the Ubuntu partition.
<aeon-ltd> Wobbo: wow that was a late reply
<aeon-ltd> Wobbo: watch a activity monitor when you click nautilus, see if the cpu is maxing out. unless the hdd is making a lot noise then it may be writing to a swap file, you can reduce hdd writes by reducing a swappiness value
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd, No all fresh installs
<gulag2013> Yep, I would really think twice before removing the Windows Partition, you just don't know what proprietary software you will need to run in the future.  Hmm, well you could Virtual box a vm, but I think that is slow.
<Paulus68_1> are de drivers for creative labs sb X FI by default installed in ubuntu or do we still need to install the drivers seperatly?
<wilee-nilee> aeon-ltd,However I have only bought one new computer in that time, so older computers have been no problem with drivers...etc.
<A1Recon> gulag2013: I guess you are right! VM would be slow I guess
<gulag2013> A1Recon, I have been there trust me I can't stand have Windows on my system, but then I get stuck having to reinstall it for something .
<Dr_Willis> Paulus68_1:  the x-fi cards had issues in thepast. i dont know how well they are supported now a days. test with a live cd first would be a goood idea
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis USB didn't work
<Dr_Willis> pleanbean:  test that usb in a 2nd pc? see if it works there
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, As long as 13.04 is not a wubi you don't have to fresh install just expand it into the unallocated space.
<pleanbean> I don't have a second USB unfortunately
<gulag2013> Wilee, have any links on the expanding topic. I have yet to try that. ?
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: My Ubuntu 13.04 is damaged.(Thanks to my ULTRA-dumb cousin.)
<A1Recon> :(
<wilee-nilee> gulag2013, My acer aspire a205 has run everything since 10.04 with no problems.
<wilee-nilee> running raring right now
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, You might clone the next install for such occasions.
<gulag2013> Wilee what's it got for a cpu? Not familiar with your acer. I love the size of my netbook. They don't make them this size anymore.
<Paulus68_1> Dr_Willis ok will do
<Dr_Willis> on an EEEpc right now. ;)
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: Hey how hard will it be for me to Upgrade from 13.04 to the next version when it releases?
<Dr_Willis> A1Recon:  do-release-upgrade    and it will do it
<gulag2013> I miss my Asus EEpc with the Atom, fond memories Dr_Willis
<wilee-nilee> gulag2013, Atom N270, doh i's a d250 an early one.
<Dr_Willis> gulag2013:  i dont miss this taking hr+ to reencode a video that takes my desktop pc 4 min.   ;)
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I never upgrade, but many do with no problems I hear.
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: One more question.... If you had to choose between a Nexus 2013 Tablet and a Netbook. And you work with Arduino, Raspberry Pi and Electronics what would you choose...
<A1Recon> a Netbook running Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> A1Recon:  a pc is more flexiable
<gulag2013> Ha ha, no they suck for trans-coding
<Dr_Willis> A1Recon:  i alleady own all 3. :) a pi, netbook, and tablet
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, I have run ubuntu on that acer aspire d50 with no problems, maxed the ram to 2 gigs though, I'm not familiar with those you mention is all.
<wilee-nilee> the aspire is just a backup now thoug
<wilee-nilee> d250*
<Psil0Cybin> hey TJ- i do not understand is there no fix for this
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys
<Psil0Cybin> im having a problem with my wifi on 12.04 ubuntu, keeps dropping connection
<Psil0Cybin> using ath9k
<gulag2013> I thought of adding more ram. 2 gigs and Firefox is still very slow to open.
<Dr_Willis> gulag2013:  ssd drive ;)
<gulag2013> Yes I do.
<wilee-nilee> I would put my ssd in the acer if my dualcore toshiba went south, yeah ssd is nice
<Dr_Willis> remove one boottle neck get hit by the next bottleneck
<gulag2013> Samsug 830, I wonder if the ram would have been the better choice, not to say I'm unhappy the ssd can go in something else.
<Dr_Willis> ff runs ok here -  but the drive in this eeepc is way slow
<gulag2013> what is a good drive speed on magnetic is it 7200 +
<wilee-nilee> my toshiba is listed as 2 gigs ram max and 32 bit but is actually 3 gigs and 64 bit, all stock but for the extra ram an ssd
<eHAPPY> gulag2013 for 2.5"? around 80MB/s
<gulag2013> Read speeds? 80? Wow I never tested one.
<lucido> hello, what's the current way to execute a command as root when a particular user logs in to his desktop session?
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  a script in their ~/.config/autostart/  directory is one way
<lucido> Dr_Willis, I need it to be executed as root
<Dr_Willis> so use sudo/gksudo in the script
<lucido> Dr_Willis, but then it will ask for the password?
<Dr_Willis> what do you need ran exactly?
<Dr_Willis> lucido:  not if you configure  /etc/sudoers correctly
<lucido> Dr_Willis, sudo nvclock -n 630 -m 610 -f
<lucido> Dr_Willis, of course, thanks
<Dr_Willis> and that command does what lucido ?
<lucido> Dr_Willis, overclocks the video card
<Dr_Willis> you dont want lightdm doing it  befor they login?
<Dr_Willis> you could also set the suid bit on the command. but thats not as secure
<lucido> Dr_Willis, point is I only want it done if a particular user logs in to the graphical env
<lucido> Dr_Willis, no suid I dont like that
<Dr_Willis> sudo & sudoers then.
<lucido> thx
<Wobbo> aeon-ltd, I'm back. :-P  Nothing is running above 10% CPU and only for about 10sec., "compiz", "gnome-system-monitor".
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I disable binfmt_misc?
<Wobbo> aeon-ltd, can Ubuntu-One case the problem?
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  why do you want to disable it ?
<gribouille> NeoKarna, because I don't need it
<Wobbo> aeon-ltd, My Internet-speed can't be the problem, last check: 2ms down 167,5Mbit/sec and 162,3 up...
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  you don't use Wine ?
<gribouille> NeoKarna, no
<Wobbo> Any tips? 'AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)' won't work. I am using 'amdxdg-su -c amdcccle' true terminal, then i get a new terminal minal asking for my password. Then it doesn't matter if I put a richt password or not, that terminal wont show any AMD Catalyst...
<Wobbo>  I have used the logical way, 'sudo amdcccle' but that won't save any installations or anything.
<Dr_Willis> you nuse gksudo for gui apps needing to run as root - in most cases
<grahamsavage> how can i check if a particular user has access to a file?
<Dr_Willis> i thought amdccle would save the settings/chanes to the users home if ran as a user. this allowes each user to have their own settings
<Dr_Willis> grahamsavage:  you mean in a bash script?
<grahamsavage> Dr_Willis: yeah
<Dr_Willis> you may want to ask in #bash  i imagine theres a proper way to do it
<aum> help - how to get ubuntu 12.04 working with broadcom bcm4401-b0 LAN driver?
<grahamsavage> i'm trying to solve pure-ftpd problems, i can't write or read files
<grahamsavage> and i've got no idea why
<Dr_Willis> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  you can disable a kernel module until next boot
<aum> Dr_Willis, I don't want wifi, just wired LAN
<Dr_Willis> aum:  i cant recall seeing any wired network cards that dident just work outof the box. at least not in the l;ast few years
<aum> Dr_Willis, google is full of cases of 12.04 not working with broadcom BCM4401-B1
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  here's how you can do that http://askubuntu.com/questions/317230/how-can-i-temporarily-disable-a-kernel-module
<Dr_Willis> aum:  checked askubuntu.com for any known work arounds?
<aum> there is a b44 driver, but modprobe hangs when trying to install it
<wilee-nilee> aum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/324898/no-wired-or-wireless-networking-available-on-ubuntu-12-04-wired-work-from-liveu
<arshavin> i ve installed ffmpeg and mplayer from source,but into in /usr/bin directory,but when i want to install something from apt-get that depends on these two,apt-get wants to doenload and install them from repo why??
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  because apt dosent know the files are there. it justknows whats the apt system installs
<Dr_Willis> you should have made .deb packabes from the source and installed those
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  if you want to disable for as long as you like, check this http://askubuntu.com/questions/110341/how-to-blacklist-kernel-modules
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: how do i get around it ,dont want to install them again
<Dr_Willis> or installed to /opt/
<wilee-nilee> aum I see numerous working uses of that broadcom on askubuntu
<NeoKarna> gribouille,  driver=module(which is binfmt_misc in your case)
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: can you please tell why /opt is an exception?
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  bevayuse stuff you compile should go in  /opt/ its not an exception.
<Dr_Willis> apt packages normally dont install stuff to /opt/ except in a few cases
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: like chrome and opera
<Dr_Willis> some packages not from the normal repos might install to /opt/
<Dr_Willis> theres also /usr/local thats commonly used for compiled packages but that dosent seem as common these days
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: i guess i will go for the deb package
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: wait, if i have a package install in /usr/local then will it be seen by apt-get
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  if you use the APT system to install .deb packages.. thats the critical part
<ArielX_> my hostapd is not working.. connected on my android phone but not browsing
<Dr_Willis> compiled stuff  in /usr/local will not be seen by apt..  except to perhaps cause issues. ;)
<gribouille> NeoKarna, ok
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info,I used to think that since $PATH has these directories,somehow apt-get will figure out that they exist
<Dr_Willis> PATH is just where bash looks for commands. (or othershells)
<automatik> i need help in removing a corrupt file, any takers?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  give the  channel details
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, I am going to make deb packages
<automatik> ok under cd /name/location/file it gives und ls -al it gives a line of question marks
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  you did a fsck of the filesystem yet?
<automatik> no it's only one file which wont delete
<automatik> does it need to be done for just one file?
<Dr_Willis> the filesystem is currupted from what you described.. you just know of the 1 file.
<automatik> was deleting some old files. the drive is pretty new
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: have you any idea how i can get my DVD drive to work,it randomly reads cds but with a log of i/o errors,cant do anything with it,but my drive never reads dvds
<Paulus68_1> is there an easy way to move the /home to a seperate drive after installing ubuntu?
<ArielX_> my hostapd is not working.. connected on my android phone but not browsing... can anyone help.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  i seem to recall that optiocal drives use 2 differnt lasers. one to read cd and one to read dvd's - sounds like one of the lasers has gone out.
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: oh thats very bad news i use sony vaio laptop,replacing it will be hard
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  you may want to ask in #hardware - but i think thats how they work.  I maybe thinking of burners having 2 lasers. one for reading, one for writeing. Been ages since ive messed with the drives
<Dr_Willis> external usb optical drive = $35-$60 range. ;)
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: actually on windows sometimes it reads selected dvds,I hardly ever use them or use them after a long time
<gulag2013> New to me about the two lasers. So it's not a codecs issue? It won't open dvd data discs?
<Dr_Willis> a dvd 'data' disk woldentbe using codecs
<Dr_Willis> you CAN read dvd data disks? and only have issues with movies?
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: I have all the codecs installed
<ArielX_> my hostapd is not working.. connected on my android phone but not browsing... can anyone help.. thanks
<Dr_Willis> what is it not reading exactly?  COmercial DVD movies? Homemade dvd data disks?
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: at the moment nothing at all
<r02922070> .
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6182995/
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4096
<Dr_Willis> arshavin:  if it cant read homemade data disks - that points to some hardware issue to me. expecially if reads disk A. then later refuses to read disk A again.
<ArielX_> interfaces settings:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6182998/
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: that is an extract from dmesg when i put cds into the tray
<Dr_Willis> give the optical drive a good dusting with compressed air recently?
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: not really
<Paulus68_1> is there an easy way to move the /home to a seperate drive after installing ubuntu?
<arshavin> Dr_Willis: I can open the drive as it gets mounted and see the contents but cant copy or read anything
<Dr_Willis> Paulus68_1:  copy it over to the new HD/partition. alter /etc/fstab to point to the new location, reboot
<DJones> !movehome | Paulus68_1
<ubottu> Paulus68_1: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Braden`> I installed the awstats package, and it works well, but my charts are not showing up.  Does anyone have any idea?
<ArielX_> bz@BENZINO:~$ /etc/init.d/hostapd restart
<ArielX_> * Stopping advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd [ OK ]
<ArielX_>  * Starting advanced IEEE 802.11 management hostapd                      [fail]
<Dr_Willis> checked the log files for why ArielX_ ?
<ArielX_> how pls
<Dr_Willis> look at the logs in /var/log/
<Dr_Willis> enable verbose logging for the service in question - if its not logging enough
<automatik> Dr_Willis: is there a way to use fsck to check only one file on a hard drive?
<asdf_> Hello everybody, I'm using 12.04 and I can't move my desktop panel?
<automatik> or folder?
<asdf_> Tried gconf but didnt success
<automatik> *succeed
<asdf_> automatik: I blame the morning here in Sweden...
<asdf_> :D
<automatik> it can happen
<asdf_> automatik: Do you have any lust of helping me Sir? :P
<automatik> i don't use Ubuntu
<automatik> is a LM user
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  no.  - fsck checks a fileystem
<asdf_> automatik: Thanks anyway :=)
<automatik> i thought so, thanks
<Dr_Willis> you havbe no way to prove its just that one file that has the issue
<automatik> you could also try asking in LM but they don't normally use the defacto desktop used in Ubuntu
<automatik> Dr_Willis: yeah true
<asdf_> automatik: LM, Linux Mint?
<automatik> asdf_: yes
<asdf_> automatik: Guessed so :D, I'm familiar (NAZI GRAMMAR) but LM before but that was 1-2 years ago and I'm still a noob
<asdf_> WIll check some YT videos and see if it's any better, Unity didn't help so much...
<Dr_Willis> mint has its support channels.  ;) but once you know the core fundamentals.. the disrto dosent matter much
<automatik> NAZI GRAMMAR ?
<asdf_> automatik: Try type that in Google ;=)
<Dr_Willis> its trivial to install adational desktops on ubuntu. ;)
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Do you know how to change the desktop panel in 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> asdf_:  what panel are you refering to?  the left side Unity Launcher?
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: No Sir, the "classic" one -> Start menu in Windows
<asdf_> The long desktop panel, pic in one sec
<Dr_Willis> i dont use the classic gnome stuff.  I dont really use 12.04 either.
<bonhoeffer> hmm. .. what keybinding do you think this is: S-Shift P
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Oh....
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Well it's google then!
<Dr_Willis> if i want a classic desktop look -  i use Lubuntu, or xubuntu
<asdf_> Or even LM as automatik wanted :D
<Dr_Willis> i dont see much reason to use Mint these days. (not really seen much reason to ever use it)
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: True, but I have tested serveral dists but haven't been stuck in any and just made a quit from Linux
<Dr_Willis> Gnome-shell 3.8+ has its own GNome-2-similer-mode - I imagine in a year or so it will be come the standard way to get a gnome2-ish desktop
<gulag2013> Ha ha,  I seen 3.10, I'll pass on that for now.
<illusion> hey
<asdf_> illusion: hello :D:D:
<illusion> asdf_, hey :p
<snori74> ?
<asdf_> illusion: You wanna have some Linux babies?
<snori74> opps. sorry. just learning an irc client!
<TNTS> Hi, I have this problem with Ubuntu 12.04.3 where the bootscreen is always on low resolution. How do I fix it? I have an AMD Proprietary driver
<illusion> can you help me in http://momentvideo.org/
<illusion> it is a free media server
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  you mean the Ubuntu .... loading screen? or the Grub Menu screen.. or the lightdm login screen?
<illusion> i whant to stream a paylist video with it
<Dr_Willis> illusion:  help you do what exactly?
<TNTS> Dr_Willis, The Ubuntu loading screen
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  thats plymouth and it has known issues with both the Nvidia and ATI proparity drivers.
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  i tend to just disable pymouth
<Dr_Willis> then again - my pc boots in like 15-30 sec to the desktop. so i barely even see the ubuntu .... screen
<TNTS> Dr_Willis, Should I just modify the GRUB file in /etc/default/grub?
<illusion> okay, Dr_Willis my videos are in full HD and i wahnt to stream in HD or 480p with lower bitrate how to do this
<illusion> i find that i have o use mod_gst/bitrate
<illusion> but there is no good doc explain that
<gulag2013> Is it a know issue, is it what causes the 4:3 at startups. That plymouth thing?
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  thats where you set a lot of the grub settings. I tend to just set plymouth to use a text based theme.
<TNTS> Dr_Willis, We plan on using this on a presentation on why we should move the server systems to Ubuntu and the boot screen would be a needed beauty to add
<Dr_Willis> Plymougth dosent play nicely with the company supplied Nvidia or ati drivers. :) if that  low res screen is the only issue.. consider yourself lucky. It barely is viewable at all on many nvidia systems
<automatik> Dr_Willis: is it possible to simply run fsck /drive/sdb1 to remedy a bad file in folders and subfolders?
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  a server dosent need a fancy boot screen. a server needs weeks and weeks and MONTHS of uptime
<Dr_Willis> set the server to 'text' mode and you wont even see the boot screen
<TNTS> Dr_Willis, Okay
<Dr_Willis> a server really dosent need the prioparity ati or nvidia drivers either
<automatik> asdf_: have you tried looking at distrowatch?
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  huh? You fsck a partion. sdb1. and that scans and fixs  the problems..  whats so hard about this idea?
<TNTS> Well I can't seem to find the open source xorg drivers on the Additional drivers Dr_Willis I only found the beta driver (which was enabled) and the stable updated one
<automatik> i don't know anything about it; the reason for my question.
<asdf_> automatik: Thanks for you reply :D, I truly have but that was a quiet while ago due...I fear that I can't change the "panel bar" in Ubuntu 12.04
<learn2> hi ubuntu installed some updates and now my graphics settings are all messed up? what should I do? reinstall my nvidia drivers or what?
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  the open soruce drivers would be used if you tell it to NOT use any of the 'addational' drivers
<failure> Ok, updated today to 13.10, and now it dim's my inactive windows, this is plain hell, when you use dual monitors, is there a way to turn this off? ive looked at compiz, but i didnt have the extra plugin installed, so is this a native feature nowon?
<asdf_> I'm gonna make a thread on the forum instead
<automatik> just for kicks try out kwheezy
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | automatik
<ubottu> automatik: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> automatik:  i could havbe fscked my 3tb usb hd about 30 times in the time you have been asking about fscking a single file ;)
<TNTS> Dr_Willis, The Beta driver was enabled by default
<gulag2013> Asdf, I think you would be happier with Zorin O/S if you like the Microsoft style.
<illusion> Dr_Willis, can u help me ?
<asdf_> automatik: OMG KDE!....last time (1-2 years ago) KDE was really buggy for me..
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  you or someone enabled it then.  ubuntu does not use the ati fglrx drivers by default as far as i know
<automatik> asdf_: LM cinnamon?
<Dr_Willis> illusion:  ive never heard of the site. no idea how it works. or what it does.. im not even clear on how its ubuntu support relatged.
<TNTS> I can't opt out of it Dr_Willis the open source one is not on the list
<illusion> it is on ubuntu server :p
<asdf_> automatik: Damm you :D, it's look good :D
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  thers  checkbox to disable the use of the drivers as far as i know. that will make the system use the open sourced driver.
<Dr_Willis> TNTS:  perhaps look at askubuntu.com on how to revert from using the fglrx drivers
<illusion> Dr_Willis, check this: http://music.almaciraa.com/
<asdf_> automatik: still dude, I'm unsure about drivers and etc... LM was/is quiet stable?
<TNTS> Okay I'll be asking
<asdf_> automatik: Think is my dist should be -> 1. Stable, 2. GNOME / XFCE, and 3. not so many programs installed
<asdf_> automatik: Thank you for your help dude :_D
<Dr_Willis> asdf_:  xubuntu uses xfce.
<Dr_Willis> using xubuntu on my netbook right now.
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Is it like "clean" from programs, I mean minzimed programs and packets?
<asdf_> and ofc stable?
<vila> hi guys, using a freshly updated saucy desktop, I'm currently unable to login :-(
<Dr_Willis> asdf_:  no idea what that means exactly. remove what you dont want
<vila> more precisely, the lightdm greeter allows me to type my password, seems to start a session... and I'm back to the greeter
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Try thing, need to learn the system first due :D
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is rather trivial to figture out. as  is lubuntu
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: You have any good guide? I would be thankful
<Dr_Willis> xfce homepage perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> and gthe xubuntu homepage
<asdf_> Dr_Willis: Thanks, I was on Ubuntu wiki but it was very mixed
<Dr_Willis> click the bottons/menu to start apps..  whats so hard to figure out? ;)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu has the official ubuntu manual but that vovers unity
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<vila> Looking at various log files, the most relevant (so far) seems to /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log which is created each time I come back to the greeter
<asdf_> Thanks wizard of Ubuntu!
<asdf_> :D
<vila> each time it ends up with: ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11117): WARNING **: Name taken or bus went away - shutting down
<vila> (gnome-settings-daemon:11117): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: The connection is closed
<vila> any idea on how to debug from there ?
<Dr_Willis> vila:  make a new user - see if it works for them
<Dr_Willis> if so - its a config issue in the problem users home
<vila> Dr_Willis: using a different (existing) user works indeed
<Dr_Willis> start by removeing the problem users .Xauthority file and see if that works
<Dr_Willis> could also be some other config file - you may need to clean out.
<vila> Dr_Willis: doh ! removing .Xauthority worked !
<Dr_Willis> common problem. comes from using sudo whenyou should run gksudo i think
<vila> Dr_Willis: hmm, I indeed commonly use sudo but the .Xauthority was owned by vila:vila and 0600
<zetheroo>  I am trying to do "javaws jviewer.jnlp" but I get this output: /usr/bin/javaws: line 66: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java: No such file or directory
<vila> Dr_Willis: do you have more hints about the root cause ?
<Braden`> I am running the apache2 package.  I am getting a 403 permission denied by configuration, but I can't figure out which configuration directive is causing it.  Is there an easy way to increase the verbosity of the log output?
<Dr_Willis> vila:  nope. No idea what happens with it. but it gets asked in here almost daily
<vila> Dr_Willis: thanks a ton anyway !
<Braden`> Anyone
<Braden`> ?
<Dr_Willis> most services hav e config files with logging verbosity options
<MoleMan> Using 12.04 LTS Desktop, in the 'routes' section of the VPN config, you can configure a VPN to be used only for resources on it's network, however if I do this, I believe Ubuntu continues using it's existing DNS, rather than using the DNS servers provided by the VPN DHCP, is there a way to only tunnel  the necessary data, but also use the VPN's DNS?
<Braden`> I keep getting a 403 error on my site due to configuration.  It does not tell me where in the configuration or which directive is blocking it.  Is there a way to get this information?  http://pastebin.com/TV0BggY4
<malinus> Hello. I'm concerned about my privacy when using ubuntu. I've already removed unity and zeitgeist, and installed xfce instead. But now I can't find the privacy options. Any ideas where they are?
<cfhowlett> !privacy
<cfhowlett> malinus, you didn't have to remove unity, you could have just logged, chosen the alternate desktop environment and logged back in ...
<malinus> cfhowlett, why would I  want to have additional DE that I don't want to use?
<MoleMan> Braden`: does the owner match? (not actually sure what it means to match, but possibly www-data?) and have you triple checked the permissions and you web user has access to the files
<arshavin> cfhowlett: i've successfully removed unity before i just dislike it so much
<malinus> cfhowlett, not the point though. any idea how I would access privacy settings? Is there a command for ubuntu-settings?
<cfhowlett> malinus, "could have" ... the alternate DE doesn't use the privacy violating amazon search function
<malinus> cfhowlett, oh so the privacy problems are only in unity? Thanks for clearing that up
<cfhowlett> malinus, as far as privacy settings ... I'm on ubuntu studio, i.e. xubuntu on steroids.   no privacy function to be seen
<Ben64> what "privacy problems"
<cfhowlett> Ben64, the amazon search passthrough etc ...
<malinus> Ben64, ubuntu collecting your searches by default
<Ben64> thats so easy to turn off
<mehdi> good morning people
<malinus> Ben64, yeah, I just wasn't sure if it was tied to the DE
<illusion> hey mehdi
<Ben64> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<Ben64> then no more amazon search
<arshavin> whenever i connect my nokia e63 with usb cable in pc-sute mode my touchpad stops working or woeks jerkily
<yarpor> Hi
<yarpor> How can I perform a script on files I select in Nautilus?
<Slart> yarpor: there used to be something called nautilus actions you could use to create your own context-actions ie right-click-menu-things
<yarpor> Slart, i'll google it, thanks
<yarpor> Slart, or rather duckduckgo it
<Slart> yarpor: do that.. if it still exists it isn't that hard to work with.. you can write the script in lots of ways, python, bash or whatever suits you
<jokoon> how do I configure a font setting ?
<jokoon> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Font_Configuration
<jokoon> I want to disable anti aliasing for a certain font
<jokoon> what file should I edit
<Stryke> i have a system with windows xp and im currently on an ubuntu live cd, my question is, is there a way I can know what version my windows xp installation is when im on an ubuntu live cd?
<Stryke> without booting in xp
<cfhowlett> Stryke, you are aware then XP is quite close or has already passed End Of Life ... no support
<cfhowlett> Stryke, suggest you ask in ##windows
<Slart> jokoon: not sure if it's called anti-aliasing.. I've seen "Smoothing", "Hinting" or "Subpixel rendering" for fonts... there used to be a settings window for this but it might affect all the fonts, not just one
<jokoon> slart no I want to change just for one font
<Slart> jokoon: well.. they mention a configuration file at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts perhaps that might help you further
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hey mate
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !backup > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<seriously_random> question about Ubuntu 13.10: Do I need special boot option to enable new radeon power management or is switched on by default?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|seriously_random,
<ubottu> seriously_random,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<lesshaste> what's the recommended way to install the java jre?
<lesshaste> for my browser
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, thanks but that doesn't work
<lesshaste> cfhowlett,     Install the openjdk-7-jre package using any installation method.    has a broken link
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, sorry.  that was my only shot   :)
<lesshaste> :(
<lesshaste> what about just doing     Install the openjdk-7-jre package using any installation method.
<lesshaste>  ?
<lesshaste> and accepting the dependencies
<lesshaste> sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<lesshaste> I mean
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, try it
<lesshaste> I am
<lesshaste> but I wanted to see if an expert knew it was a bad idea :)
<lesshaste> it *appears* to work
<lesshaste> why don't they just have that on that page you linked to??
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, :)
<Depa> Hi :)
<Depa> I have a problem while compiling
<Depa> Plotmtv
<cfhowlett> Depa, greetings
<Depa> I download
<Depa> on my Ubuntu 11.10
<cfhowlett> !eol|Depa,
<ubottu> Depa,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Depa: 11.10 is out of support. please first upgrade to at least 12.04
<cfhowlett> depa no support for 11.10.  upgrade to a supported version
<Depa> ok, thanks :) I will upgrade...
<cloneG> hello I am using this command: sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep login
<cloneG> and I would like to filter the search withinSep 19
<cloneG> how would I type it?
<cloneG> I used sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep login & grep 19 but this caused the terminal to post Sep lines and stop...I cant get the prompt again
<Slart> cloneG: doesn't   sudo cat /var/log/auth.log | grep login | grep "Sep 19"    work?
<cloneG> colons needed?
<Slart> cloneG: just add another pipe | to pass the information on
<cloneG> now terminal is hanged
<cloneG> I dont know how to logout
<Slart> cloneG: Ctrl C
<cloneG> exit does nothing
<cloneG> its a virtual machine
<cloneG> okay ctrl+c worked
<Guest75093> when i browse internet in my XUBUNTU, it makes all the other active internet connections slow(other PCs running win7 have zero speed)
<Guest75093> but when i disconnect my internet connection, all other PCs works perfect
<Guest75093> I have an 8MBps connection and works fine for me, but not others
<geirha> Guest75093: So what's the problem? ;P
<Dr_Willis> hmm. and the whole lan is connected to the same router?
<WhiteWizard> so i suddenly am having these issues with ubuntu that prevent me from booting and am wondering what this has to do with
<WhiteWizard> http://i.imgur.com/erl7NTY.jpg
<Guest75093> yes the same router
<andreiiar> Hello. Iwant to isntall lubuntu on a usb drive with persistence. I have unetboot. What filesystem shuld i format my usb drive. And it it 16GB. I noticed uneboot has an option for "preserve fiels across reboots" but it's only 9999MB max.
<wilee-nilee> andreiiar, You would be better with a full install, with a usb of that size.
<Dr_Willis> Guest75093: id have4 to say test  the system out with a few live cd's and differnt disrto live cd's and see if you can  determine if the issue is only with xubuntu, (and a specific browser) or affects other disrtos as well. You may want to mention this in the forums and on askubuntu.com i doubt if theres going to be an obvious reason.
<SwashBuckla> Can you get Ubuntu Sound Recorder to output .spx (SPEEX)?
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:  you dont want to use a massively huge peristant save file. really a live-usb+persistant is more of a 'testing' type situation.  You wont want to be using it for months on end.
<ihre> Guest75093: I'd check my current connections; sudo netstat -all -p -e -e | grep ESTABLISHED | cat | less
<andreiiar> What does that mean? I install normaly onto usb and then put a boot manager on it?
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:  and you can also access the filesystem on the usb (it should be vfat/fat32/fat16)
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:   You can do a normal instgall to a usb of that size. i do it all the time.
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:  same as you would to an internal hard drive.
<andreiiar> I see. Can I take it to other pc's?
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:  yes. if you are carefull about what video card drivers you install.
<andreiiar> pshh
<SwashBuckla> ANSWER to: "Can you get Ubuntu Sound Recorder to output .spx (SPEEX)?" -- It already does record to .spx! Sorry :)
<Dr_Willis> tryign to run nvidia version drivers on a differnt pc that dosent support that version/card can be problematic
<Dr_Willis> stick to the open sourced drivers if you are going to move the usb around
<Xabster> Hi, clean install of 13.04 and sound is not working out of the box. I see my devices (3 of them) in the sound settings and none of them are muted and I'm not sure how to proceed
<Xabster> I installed Rhytmbox thingy from the install screen (i left it out the last few times i tried ubuntu) - does that have any impact on the sound device?
<loa> strange i waked up today, and my computer don't respond on all commands, i can't log on, can't reset it and switch off.
<Xabster> oh, forgot say that the sound worked last time i tried ubuntu out of the box but without rhytmbox
<loa> how i can get information what happened?
<mehdi> who need help, i'm here :D
<Xabster> me, mehdi !
<Xabster> fix my sound and get a cookie
<Dr_Willis> installing rythembox shouoldent affect system sound.
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, pretty sure mere installation CAN'T effect system sound
<Xabster> all 3 devices show in sound settings, non are muted, all are at 100% volume, no sound is produced in my headset - it's properly connected and worked before re-installing from windows to 13.04
<Dr_Willis> so you are only using a headset?
<Xabster> I have an amp too
<Xabster> neither plays sound
<Xabster> I went through the troubleshooting steps in the links you gave, all give good information
<Xabster> the real devices are listed and they're not muted and volume is at 100% (confirmed via UI and via macmd -> list-sinks
<Xabster> pacmd*
<Xabster> in windows, before a driver takes control of the soundcard, there's a static sound in my speakers - that same sound is here now all the time
<Xabster> in the speakers, not headset
<Xabster> which is normal behaviour during boot up in windows
<Xabster> so that tells me that it's not properly installed, but the devices are listed
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<BluesKaj> Xabster, intel hda chip?
<Xabster> the driver is snd_hda_ something right now
<Xabster> but i dont think it's that chip
<Xabster> it's an asrock z77 pro3 board
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: run the command I gave, it will give us a lot of info about the sound subsystem
<Xabster> ActionPa1snip: some permissions denied, do i need to add sudo on all 3 commands?
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: no, its one command too
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: run it from your user's home
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: run:   cd $HOME     first
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: as a user, you can run that command without issue
<Xabster> xabster@xabster-desktop:~$ wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload alsa-info.sh: Permission denied
<BluesKaj> Xabster, open alsamixer in the terminal , the chip will be shown in the ujpper left
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: sounds like your file system is read only
<Xabster> BluesKaj: HDA Intel PCH
<Xabster> that's the HDMI chip....
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: ok, try: sudo wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh  && sudo chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && sudo ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: try that
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: select to upload and a URL will be generated
<BluesKaj> Xabster, Open with root permissions  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , At the end of the file, add this line: options snd-hda-intel model=eapd probe_mask=1 position_fix=1
<loa> hello, i create upstart job, how i can add it to autostart
<loa> ?
<Xabster> ActionPa1snip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=5b24a55d650775594f62d982054b068c8e30dd9a
<Xabster> done, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Xabster, also , run  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Xabster> done
<BluesKaj> Xabster, you probly have to reboot
<Xabster> I'm fairly certain I have a realtek chip
<Xabster> I think we're trying to fix my gfx card's output
<BluesKaj> Xabster, yes but realtek uses intel
<Xabster> ok
<Xabster> so, reboot?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Xabster> alrighty, brb
<Xabster_> no dice
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, are they USB headphones ?
<Xabster_> no, mini jack
<Xabster_> same as speakers
<Xabster_> could it be that my motherboard is not fully recognized?
<BluesKaj> do the speakers work ?
<Xabster_> i think in windows i gotta install a chip driver for the MB first
<Xabster_> yes, they do :)
<BluesKaj> then try the same jack , to test the 'phones
<Xabster_> while i was just up i tested with earplugs too - 3 separate physical things and they worked 2-3 hours ago all of them
<Xabster_> i have tested with earplugs, headset and speakers
<Xabster_> it's not the hardware outside of my pc
<Xabster_> i think it's got something to do with a driver for my MB's chipset
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, what does , cat /proc/asound/modules output ?
<Headcrab> i have a problem. my pc boots faster with the open source drivers but its not there. i'm using ubuntu 12.04 lts and have an amd radeon card
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: 0 snd_hda_intel  1 snd_usb_audio  2 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, your sound drivers are loaded , what about alsamixer , do you have all the controls turned up and unmuted?
<jglauche> I've got an 12.04 lts machine and swapped a graphics card to an ati hd7870 from having a nvidia card before. I removed the nvidia-drivers and manually installed the amd-cataclyst beta drivers. updatex the xorg.conf via aticonfig; however 3d acceleration doesn't work. This is why: OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<sled> Hi people
<Headcrab> i found this which should be the open source drivers for amd what should I do with it? http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-ati
<jglauche> can somebody help me track this down?
<sled> can someone give me a short hint please
<jglauche> (I'm on a phsical host, not inside a vm)
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: checked and double checked via UI (sound settings) and with a command from the troubleshooting page i got earlier
<sled> I am trying to install the cuda-cross-armhf package but I get the APT error that I have unmet dependencies:
<sled> cuda-cross-armhf : Depends: cuda-cross-armhf-5-5 (= 5.5-22) but it is not going to be installed
<BluesKaj> look in  alsamixer any way , Xabster_
<sled> I dont find anything on google
<sled> already searched sorry
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: front mid is at 0 and can't be changed - the others are at 100
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, paste it in imagebin
<Xabster_> gonna try doing sudo apt-get install mesa-utils (found on site with sound issues of similar problems)
<hramrach> sled: that means that the package exists but has unmet dependencies or conflicts with some of your other packages
<Kaerys> Bonjou :)
<Kaerys> bonjour*
<hramrach> sled: try installing in a vm/chroot if you don;t know how to resolve that
<sled> hramrach: this is already a vm
<sled> this is a fresh ubuntu 12.04, as nvidia suggested>
<hibari> Kaerys:slt
<sled> I only installed gcc cross for armhf and cuda base toolkit
<hramrach> I don't have that package so would not konw why it conflicts
<hramrach> sled: you can also try aptitude instead of apt or add some options to print more information
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/VXb0Snz.png
<sled> lets try
<hramrach> the dependency error reporting relly sucks
<Xabster_> I'm reading something about upgrading kernel to 3.3.7 or something - think that will help?
<BluesKaj> ok , Xabster_ , mesa-utils is an OpenGL graphical setting
<Xabster_> oh
<hramrach> sled: aptitude has some why and why-not commands that might be helpful
<Xabster_> oh, i got 3.8, so nvm
<quckquck> hi. is the OEM installer still supported? all the howtos i can find are at least two years old :/
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, those fronts are microphone settings
<cfhowlett> quckquck, it is still in 12.04 ...
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: hmm, it says "playback" at the top
<varunendra> sled, is this package from default repositories? Because I can't find in here (12.04.1)
<sled> hramrach: Im trying aptitude
<quckquck> cfhowlett: but how about 13.04?
<sled> varunendra: no it is not, I had to run NVidias deb to add repos
<cfhowlett> quckquck, sorry, LTS only here.  I don't know
<hramrach> sled: note that the patitude resolver sucks and will offer solutions that randomly remove unrelated packages and such
<hramrach> but at least it sometimes finds a solution
<sled> hramrach: thats great.
<hramrach> *aptitude
<Dr_Willis> and sometimnes removes 300 packages then reinstalls them. ;)
<hramrach> sled: advanced package management in 2013 for you
<hramrach> no package manager I have seen so far can resolve dependencies
<sled> hramrach: I have enough on advanced parallel algorithms on gpu in 2013 for now >P
<ActionPa1snip> hramrach: aptitude also doesnt manage multiarch
<hramrach> it does but not on 12.04 I guess
<quckquck> cfhowlett: the boot-loader changed as far as i can see (and i can't figure out how to bring it to OEM)
<cfhowlett> quckquck, IIRC hit f4 during the boot to get to the alternate install methods
<cfhowlett> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<hramrach> no alternative cd /o\
<ActionPa1snip> !aptitude | hrm
<ubottu> hrm: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and 12.04) as aptitude cannot  handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<Pici> ActionPa1snip: actually the version of aptitude from precise-updates should fix the multiarch issue.
<Xabster_> Got any guide for me that will help me install drivers for Intel z77 chipset? I'm fairly certain this is causing my sound to not work
<hramrach> Xabster_: there are no z77 chipset drivers. if Ubuntu booted it has support for your chipset
<ActionPa1snip> Pici: oh, cool. Learn something new everyday
<ActionPa1snip> Pici: should probably update the factoid ;0
<Pici> ActionPa1snip: Yeah, I'm looking at it now
<Xabster_> hramrach: i think it's using a generic driver and it's not recognizing the USB 3.0 ports and using the soundcard properly
<Xabster_> is this not possible?
<hramrach> Xabster_: then you need USB3 driver and flip some ALSA options. Or you can try a newer kernel if some exists
<Dr_Willis> there can be bugs with somne of the drivers. Ive noticed some quirks with usb3 on this pc with earlier releases of ubuntu.
<legend> hi
<sled> people, also I dont know why, they make me add a foreign arch, then apt does not find repos for it... it is amrhf
<SwashBuckla> does speex play on iPods?
<Xabster_> hramrach: okay, so forget chipset driver - any idea on how to find a sound driver then?
<Guest48224> i have a question for u experts
<andreiair> Ok I am setting up ubuntu on my usb. Do I need swap space on it? My gess is no.
<cfhowlett> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<andreiair> Can you focus more on techincal ubuntu problems than how to talk right? We are in need of help here.
<hramrach> Xabster_: it's in there. just try if it works better with newer Ubuntu or setting different card types for the onboard card
<willows> andreiair: Why are you setting up Ubuntu on your USB? What will you use if for?
<andreiair> Having a linux on me
<andreiair> It's actualy lubuntu
<willows> andreiair: I'm no expert, but if you're using it for general use I'd think a swap would be a good idea.
<Xabster_> hramrach: "in there"? i have the newest kernel i believe
<Xabster_> 13.04 out of the box?
<Xabster_> anyway, i vaguely now remember having the issues before and it was solved with something that had to do with modprobe (never understood of any of the commands)
<ActionPa1snip> Guest48224: ask away
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster_: modprobe loads and unloads kernel modules
<nibbler> andreiair: the need for swap depends on how well you satisfy your need ffor memory with actual ram. there is no rule of thumb for if or how much swap one needs
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster_: what's not to understand?
<Guest48224> heello
<GPrs> hai
<Xabster_> that for example
<hramrach> Xabster_: install the kernel docs and look in Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt
<GPrs> can you speak indonesian  ???
<ActionPa1snip> !indonesian
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ezra-s> fajita, errordocument context
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster_: kernel modules are used to make hardware work in your OS. If you remove modules, things stop working, if you load them and they are needed, devices will jump into life
<hramrach> Xabster_: also look for audio problems with your particular board model and what solution people used
<ezra-s> wops, wrong window
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster_: it's that simple
<GPrs> what lesson now ???
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, you mentioned that you have an amp , is it connected to the digital out on your soundcard , if not do so to see if that works at least
<hramrach> GPrs: we don't speak Indonesian. People in #ubuntu-id may
<andreiair> Well it wouldn't hurt tu put a gig of swap in there would it?
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: my amp has no digital in
<hramrach> swap does not hurt so long as you don'y put it on an network disk
<nibbler> hramrach: or on a flashdrive.... as in andreiair's question
<hadifarnoud> do I need to give any permission for ssh tunnel users?
<GPrs> oke,,but what lesson now  ???
<hramrach> flash drive might be OK but they are generally slow and your system will crash if you remove it
<hadifarnoud> I'm giving a user to a friend in Iran, in order to bypass stupid internet blockage
<bazhang> !ot | GPrs
<ubottu> GPrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, installing pavucontrol might help you configure and solidify your audio outputs
 * jglauche curses at those proprietary ati drivers
<barthem> nvidia isn't much better if you ask me
<BluesKaj> nvidia works here
<jglauche> they are equally worse..
<BluesKaj> well , you're entitled to your opinion , jglauche , but I disagree
<jglauche> but why.... why would it use a vmware driver? https://gist.github.com/Joaz/6792829
<ws2k3> how can i install the fix for this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/565288
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 565288 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog fails to read kmsg on 2.6.33 kernels" [Undecided,Fix released]
<barthem> lol?
<hramrach> ws2k3: use another logger ;-)
<ws2k3> so the problem is in rsyslog?
<hramrach> or the updated package they supposedly released, w/e
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: not my volume control icon at the top right is gone, and pavucontrol only sees my HDMI digital output
<hramrach> ws2k3: reportedly it only happens on ancient kernels. don't use ancient kernel then
<Xabster_> now*
<ws2k3> well sometimes my ubuntu servers are rebooting and then i have kernel: imklog: Cannot read proc file system, 1. in my kern.log
<ws2k3> what you mean with an ancient kernel my english is not that great
<barthem> legacy kernel i think
<hramrach> ancient=very old
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, sis someone tell you to remove pulseaudio ?
<BluesKaj> did
<ws2k3> i run ubuntu ludic
<Xabster_> no
<ws2k3> lucid it should have support until 2015
<hadifarnoud> does -C make any difference in ssh tunnel?
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, on server only
<hramrach> ws2k3: what kernel?
<ws2k3> 2.6.32-020632-generic
<hramrach> you built that?
<hramrach> does not look like Ubuntu version
<ws2k3> its realy an ubuntu version
<BluesKaj> ok Xabster_ , have you updated and upgraded since installing Ubuntu ?
<ws2k3> i just runned apt-get update and upgrade
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: yes
<hramrach> the versions in Uubntu should look like linux-image-2.6.32-22-server (2.6.32-22.35)
<BluesKaj> lately ?
<hramrach> no weird number in there
 * jglauche has enough and upgrades to 13.04
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: i installed today
<Xabster_> so, within the hour
<ws2k3> well i just installed with the lucid iso
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, do , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hramrach> why did you install something this ancient to start with?
<ws2k3> the server is already runing for a while
<Xabster_> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hramrach> and did the loggign work before? if it did they possibly forgot the patch to make it work in htis kernel package
<ws2k3> server was installed in 2010
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, :/ , well I'm out of ideas
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|ws2k3,
<ubottu> ws2k3,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> ws2k3, maybe ask the #server channel?
<BluesKaj> Xabster_, usually intel sound drivers work after , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , so it's amystery to me.
<hramrach> BluesKaj: not for me. they fail on about every board I tried in some way
<BluesKaj> hramrach, that's odd
<hramrach> so it's not unusual for onboard audio to fail
<BluesKaj> if the sound card/chips are intel that is,hr
<hramrach> if you can afford and want to rid yourself of audio problems forever get an USB card
<BluesKaj> hramrach,^
<hramrach> BluesKaj: Intel does not do soundcards. They integrate some Realtek and similar junk on their boards
<BluesKaj> hramrach, the intel snd modules fail to load after OS installs and updates , that's a common problem
<BluesKaj> hramrach, doh
<orcadian> Hi
<achalverson> hi
<narziss> Hi.
<BluesKaj> ok , my turn to reboot
<blurkis> does nothing about the soundcard work? I remember reading that it was only some output not working, and perhaps some channel needs to be put on in the mixers advanced settings? Its happened to me before
<orcadian> Could you folks help me with a little problem?
<blurkis> ^^ to whomeever who had the problem with sound..
<hramrach> orcadian: no. you did not say what problem you have
<cfhowlett> !details|orcadian,
<ubottu> orcadian,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<orcadian> My fan is always running no matter what disto im running..it dont act like this under windows.. Im fearly new to linux so i dont really know where to start. im currently running dreamstudio  (ubuntu 12.04 precise) but are planning to move over to manjaro when i find a solution to this problem.
<cfhowlett> orcadian, dreamstudio is not supported but ...
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<ActionPa1snip> octanium: dreamstudio isnt supported here
<gordonjcp> orcadian: are you actually an Orcadian?
<orcadian> ActionPa1snip: Why isnt dreamstudio supported here? Its basically ubuntu 12.04..
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: NONE of the 'ubuntu based' distros are supported here
<cfhowlett> orcadian, it's not an official Ubuntu Distro.
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: similarly, Ubuntu is based on Debain, but Debian and Ubuntu support is entirely separate too
<orcadian> Gordon ..no..i didnt even know there was anything called an orcadian..i just made that name up as an xbox 360 user name
<barthem> cfhowlett, isnt ubuntu 12,04 an offical ubuntu distro then?
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: for example, backtrack has it's own forum and it's own irc channel #backtrack-linux
<Myrtti> barthem: dreamstudio isn't.
<ActionPa1snip> barthem: yes, 12.04 is an official Ubuntu release if it is the one from Canonical
<cfhowlett> barthem, ??? of course it is.  dream studio ain't.  Canonical = ubuntu.  Whoever = dreamstudio.
<Myrtti> we don't have time or resources to check what else has been changed than the name
<philinux> orcadian: dreamstudio has a support forum not sure about irc
<orcadian> So where do i need to go to find my answer? And btw as i said..this problem persists in all distros i have tried. So the solution for this problems will most likely work under all distros
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: why not install the Ubuntu 12.04 from Canonical then you WILL be supported here, rather than using some hashed up distro by some guy in his bedroom
<cfhowlett> orcadian, as you're currently using dreamstudio, ask them.  if/when you install ubuntu, ask here.
<cfhowlett> orcadian, for instance, were you to install ubuntustudio, you'd be supported here
<achalverson> how do i compile the newest kernel on ubuntu 13.04?
<cfhowlett> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<philinux> orcadian: dreamstudio forum here > http://dream.dickmacinnis.com/forum/forum
<barthem> can someone explain to me what canonical is? can't really get a clear view from there website HOW exactly they are tied to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<orcadian> allright but then since i have ubuntu 12.04 on my other laptop with the same problem you could anwser my question anyway yes?
<barthem> o thanks
<WhiteWizard> you beat me to it
<WhiteWizard> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: if you use nlite on a Windows CD to make a 'windows based' operating system and hack out a lot of functionality and add your own, do you think microsoft tech support will help you?
 * cfhowlett ... prefers www.lmgtfy.com but is too polite to indulge
<WhiteWizard> !imgify
<philinux> orcadian: yes if you're running 12.04
<eliahjohnsonfaha> hello guys
<cfhowlett> eliahjohnsonfaha, greetings
<barthem> hello
<jmgk> hey
<eliahjohnsonfaha> need some help, somebody can help me how to install bochs manually
<ActionPa1snip> !info bochs
<ubottu> bochs (source: bochs): IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.6-5 (raring), package size 973 kB, installed size 2882 kB
<WhiteWizard> !info redbull
<ubottu> Package redbull does not exist in raring
<WhiteWizard> ;
<Pici> !msgthebot | WhiteWizard
<ubottu> WhiteWizard: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<barthem> haha nice try
<WhiteWizard> :o that bot is dirty
<barthem> so ! is suppose to give common information about something
<barthem> interesting
<ActionPa1snip> eliahjohnsonfaha: why not use the one in the repos?
<orcadian> Hey is there an generall linux irc channel?
<ActionPa1snip> orcadian: #linux
<orcadian> thanks
<Suarte45> say i do Ctrl+Alt+F1 and then log in... what must i type to launch gui ?
<eliahjohnsonfaha> @ActionPalsnip: because when i use one in the repos, that's doesn't have debugger
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: press CTRL+ALT+F7
<ActionPa1snip> eliahjohnsonfaha: I see, is there a PPA?
<Suarte45> thankyou
<Suarte45> will it work for lubuntu as well?
<eliahjohnsonfaha> @ActionPalsnip: PPA? No
<willows> Suarte45: yes
<philinux> orcadian: http://askubuntu.com/questions/282665/laptop-fan-always-on-in-ubuntu-12-10
<Suarte45> is that equivalent to doing startlubuntu?
<ActionPa1snip> eliahjohnsonfaha: could be worth checking
<jmgk> Would you ever use IRC on a mobile?
<jmgk> jsut wodnering how well it would work?
<jmgk> wondering*
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: if the X server is running you will switch back
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: or you can run:  startx   to get the session loaded for your user
<Suarte45> ok
<willows> Suarte45: Ctrl+Alt+F1 brings you to TTY1, Ctrl+Alt+F2 brings you to TTY2, etc. TTY7 is typically the graphical one for ubuntu
<Pici> jmgk: thats not really on-topic for #ubuntu. Perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic has their own opinions about it.
<Xabster> ActionPa1snip: i download a driver, ./configure, ./make, ./make install and now i believe i need to run a modprobe to make it load it is that correct?
<Xabster> audio driver
<arshavin> after installing latest nvidia-driver my tty1-6 are blank only X-server runs
<Suarte45> startx gives error cannot load session gnome
<Suarte45> Ctrl+Alt+F7 brings to login screen even though i already logged in
<arshavin> jmgk: i have used it on my cheap chinese droid it worked quite well
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: you can be logged in many times
<Suarte45> i tried startlxde does not work
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: modprobe wil load the driver you name, yes
<loa> how i can add upstart job to autoload on system start?
<ActionPa1snip> Xabster: as you have done that manually, you will need to do that every time you get a new kernel
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: what command will bring me to gui already logged in as i am?
<loa> i write upstart job it work as expected.
<loa> but it don't start on system start
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: startx
<Xabster> ActionPa1snip: but the make install said that the device was installed by all channels muted and when i look into my volume control there are no muted channels...
<Xabster> by = and
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: startx gives error cannot load session gnome
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: I have lubuntu
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: then change your session to lxde
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: or lubuntu
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: how? i did startlubuntu and that gives error cannot open display
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: cp: impossible to create the standard file <<//.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf>> No file or folder of this type. ** Message: main.vala:63: Session is Lubuntu ** Message: main.vala:64: Session is Lubuntu DE is LXDE  (lxsession:6917: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: problem i have is i cannot login anymore in my main account
<jglauche> welcome to ubuntu 13.04... we still thank you for using vmware drivers with your ati graphics card... wtf
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: I can log in only with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<ActionPa1snip> Suarte45: if you run: cat ~/.config/lxterminal/lxterminal.conf     do you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/6183751/
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: other accounts work fine, problem is only with main account
<dllama> hi guys, would someone mind telling me how to pass compiling arguments into apt-get?  for instance poppler-utils --enable-xpdf-headers
<ikonia> dllama: you don't
<ikonia> dllama: apt-get is a package manger, not a compiler, packages are not compiled
<dllama> so i have to build it from source?
<dllama> or first install it and then update it?
<ikonia> sorry, what are you actually trying to do ?
<dllama> install poppler-utils with xpdf-headers
<ikonia> dllama: so does the package poppler-utils depend on the package xpdf-headers
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: yes from the guest session. in the main user account that file isnt there and also the folder lxterminal isnt there
<dllama> ikonia, the installation instructions say to compile with —enable-xpdf-headers
<ikonia> dllama: that may not be needed, does ubuntu have pre-built packages ?
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: from terminal i dont see it. maybe it gets created when launching interface?
<dllama> ikonia, i'm not sure tbh
<ikonia> dllama: check
<dllama> unless i misunderstood ur question
<dllama> i dont know how
<Slart> dllama: have a look at apt-build, man apt-build should tell you how to add compiler flags if there is an easy way
<philinux> dllama: from synaptic > Poppler is a PDF rendering library based on Xpdf PDF viewer.
<dllama> i'm more of a front end developer :/
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: in main user should .config files be owned by root?
<Suarte45> ActionPa1snip: for the main user, in the .config folder i have only leafpad, openbox and Trolltech.conf  (no lxterminal folder)
<zykotick9> Suarte45: i'd verify that .Xauthority in your main account isn't owned by root...
<Suarte45> zykotick9: hi (and thanks) again.  how do i do that?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: in your user's home, to "ls -al .Xauthority"
<Suarte45> ok be back soon
<Suarte444> zykotick9: ok i think the solution is closer. so i noticed the following. the .config i was talking before about is not the .config in the main users home folder. it's the .config in /  .
<waldenista> So no XMir for Ubuntu 13.10?
<Suarte444> zykotick9: in fact when i log in with my main user there is a message that says No directory, logging in with HOME=/
<cfhowlett> !saucy|waldenista,
<ubottu> waldenista,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<philinux> waldenista: you need to join #ubuntu+1
<zykotick9> Suarte444: if your /home a separate partition?  is it mounted?
<waldenista> thx
<Suarte444> zykotick9: so i did cd home and then ls. i see my main users folder there. so i did cd thatfolder and then i get permission denied. so basically looks like the problem is my main user lost permissions to his home folder. what do you think?
<Suarte444> how the heck did this happen?
<zykotick9> Suarte444: "cd /home" then "ls -l"
<zykotick9> Suarte444: while in /home, you should be able to "sudo chown -R YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSENAME yourusersfolder/"
<Suarte45> zykotick9: only difference comparing to the other normal user that works is  drw-r--r--  instead of drwxr-xr-x  (3 xs are missing)
<TheReduxPL> Hello. Do you know where to get ia32-libs-gtk?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: from /home still, run "sudo chmod +x yourusersfolder"
<zykotick9> Suarte45: x means, enter this directory
<ihre> zykotick9: why would you give execution rights on the entire homedir of a user ?;x
<zykotick9> ihre: because you need it!  i'm NOT using recursive here.
<TheReduxPL> Hi, do you know where can I get ia32-libs-gtk package and all needed dependencies for Ubuntu 13.04?
<zykotick9> ihre: you should read what executable means, when applied to directories...
<Suarte45> zykotick9: just to make sure i was clear. what i did was Ctrl+Alt+F1, logged in my main user, then cd home and then ls -l  there i had as output two lines one per folder (the main user and the other user). main user misses the xs. so should i proceed as you said?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: yes.
<Suarte45> ok
<zykotick9> Suarte45: once you've done the "sudo chmod +x yourusersfolder" try to cd into it.
<ihre> zykotick9: i'd rather not have +x on my homedir for (o) but w/e
<zykotick9> ihre: that's fair, debian/ubuntu default to having it - but many other distros don't...
<TheReduxPL> Hi, do you know where can I get ia32-libs-gtk package and all needed dependencies for Ubuntu 13.04?
<zykotick9> TheReduxPL: using ia32-anything is quasi-deprecated at this point... you might want to look into multiarch, and how it works.  best of luck.
<Senor> does ubuntu boot with udev?
<TheReduxPL> I just need that package to run Cisco Packet Tracer. I have done something in that way but I failed.
<ett> ciao  bodhibob
<TheReduxPL> I used "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk:i386" but without effect
<Guest19337> sei su rete ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !frf|Guest19337,
<Suarte45> problem solved :) thankyou zykotick9
<zykotick9> Suarte45: glad to help
<Suarte45> zykotick9: how could this have happened?
<cfhowlett> !fr|Guest19337,
<ubottu> Guest19337,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zykotick9> Suarte45: i have no clue.  where you playing with chmod perhaps?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: "history | grep chmod" did you run a "chmod -x foo" at some time?
<Suarte45> Suarte45: not at all. wasnt playing with terminal in no way. only did regular stuff. updates maybe?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: then i really have NO idea how it would happen...
<Suarte45> my feeling is that thing got messed up after i did a big set of updates
<Suarte45> last question: why does startlubuntu not work? i mean i can log in normally now but if i do Ctrl+Alt+F1 log in and then startlubuntu it still does not work (cannot open display error)
<Suarte45> does not work for all users
<dsa> a
<dsa> hey there
<k1l_> Suarte45: the ubuntu way to start a desktop is to start the loginscreen (sudo service lightdm start) and then login
<Suarte45> maybe i need to type something else, not just startlubuntu?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: "lspci | grep -i vga"?
<k1l_> Suarte45: btw: what is wrong with letting the lightdm start the desktop?
<dsa> can anyone tell me how i can list all channels (/list) and save it into a text file?
<doki_pen> I set my parents up with a dual boot ubuntu/windows box a couple of years ago. They tried to update ubuntu and somehow screwed up grub so that windows isn't listed anymore. I've run update-grub and it's not adding windows to the boot list. is there any reason this might happen?
<doki_pen> windows still looks intact on /dev/sda2. I can mount the ntfs and see all the windows files
<Suarte45> k1l_: nothing wrong, it works fine as you say, i just wanted to undersatnd why the other way isnt working
<doki_pen> there is also an empty /dev/sda1 ntfs partition, not sure if that got damaged
<k1l_> Suarte45: ubuntu lets the dm handle the x startup.
<dsa> gatorei
<Suarte45> zykotick9: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<dsa> artrosi en lah piennas boludo
<zykotick9> Suarte45: thanks, but if it's working with lightdm, then all is good already.
<k1l_> !english | dsa
<ubottu> dsa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Suarte45> zykotick9: ok. thanks again. anything i can do for you?
<zykotick9> Suarte45: when you see something you can help with in #ubuntu, offer your advise ;)
<Suarte45> :)
<Suarte45> bye :)
<newbie06> hey guys, i was wondering if someone here could help me sort out a problem i am having on my ubuntu server
<StarFlower> ask your question WriteEscape and if we can we wilk
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|WriteEscape,
<ubottu> WriteEscape,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<WriteEscape> lol, i know what it is, i've got this stupid error and i dunno how to solve it
<cfhowlett> !details|WriteEscape,
<ubottu> WriteEscape,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<t_dot_zilla> would anyone have any advice on configuring php5-fpm, APC and nginx on debian that hosts over 70 php+mysql sites? (mysql is on a separate server)
<WriteEscape> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/wXRtSQh0
<Pici> t_dot_zilla: Try #debian or #nginx or ##php, this is #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> WriteEscape, blocked by the great firewall of China - I can't see it.
<t_dot_zilla> thanks Pici i did :) figured i'd try here too
<Pici> WriteEscape: Is that you trying to login?
<WriteEscape> Pici: no, thats the problem
<WriteEscape> Pici: no, infact i was asleep when it happened
<calston> anyone know why with preseed I pass netcfg/disable_dhcp=true to the install CD boot parameters and a full set of network config options, it still tries to do DHCP
<Pici> WriteEscape: Thats what happens to internet facing servers. You can install fail2ban which would automatically ban IPs after they fail to authenticate a certain number of times.
<Pici> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (raring), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<WriteEscape> Pici: i could install it if i can put the files on it using ftp
<Pici> WriteEscape: no, you'd need to use apt to install it like any other package.
<WriteEscape> Pici: they've turned off internet access from the server out, which is pretty unhelpful
<CQ> hello, I have a raid question... when raiding should you raid the whole disk (2x2tb) and use LVM on top, or is it better to have smaller boot raids and then OS+data in a separate big raid with LVM on top?
<Pici> WriteEscape: You could upload a new /etc/hosts.deny file that contained something like ALL: 31.3.245.250
<Pici> WriteEscape: That would prevent at least the one IP that is present in that log from being able to connect.
<WriteEscape> Pici: but thats the server's own ip
<Xabster> When I try to enlarge windows and I drag a corner it's as if my mouse lets go in random places
<Xabster> so, it's really hard to hit that corner precisely
<Xabster> are there any fixes for these issues?
<Xabster> so = also*
<Jeena> Hi, I am trying to add a custom URI scheme to my app and I found this http://jarrpa.net/2011/10/28/creating-custom-url-handlers-in-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-gnome-3-0/ which does almost what I want, it opens the "Launch Application" window if you click on a link with my custom schema. Sadly the list of applications is empty like you can see on this screenshot: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BVk4f2DCUAEN0I8.png
<Jeena> what do I need to do so my application shows up in the list? Unexperienced users will not be able to find the binary on their hard disc
<genii> Hm, gnome3
<geirha> Xabster: If you hold down Alt, you can click and drag with the middle button somewhere near the corner
<Pici> WriteEscape: uh... Then you have a bigger problem.
<WriteEscape> Pici: whats the problem then?
<Pici> WriteEscape: Something on your server is trying to ssh to itself and is failing to login, which sounds pretty weird to me.
<Xabster> geirha: thanks but i really would like a better solution
<Dougie187> I started using duplicity a while ago, and recently whenever it tries to create a new backup the backup fails, and then my whole computer essentially breaks. My terminal says "read only file system" whenever I try to do anything.
<Xabster> if like if i try to drag over other windows that have "active" elements like a button then it sometimes clicks those
<Xabster> while i'm resizing
<WriteEscape> Pici: agreed
<Xabster> another odd thing: if i right click in a browser to get the context menu and rapidly left click outside of it the context menu stays
<Xabster> i gotta wait about half to a whole second to click to make it dissapear...?
<Dougie187> Is there a log I can look for duplicity errors in?
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, to confirm:  31.3.245.250 is what shows up when you do ifconfig?  Or is that perhaps a NAT device/firewall that is forwarding packets to you from the internet side?
<universal> everytime I copy a web link to my pendrive....it gives error saying invalid filename.....whats the fix ?
<WriteEscape> Yes thats right mbeierl
<mbeierl> universal, perhaps it is formatted with NTFS or VFAT and you are trying to save a file with a name like "http://" which would be illegal for those filesystems?
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, sorry, which is right?  It is the IP address in ifconfig?
<WriteEscape> yes it is mbeierl
 * mbeierl should learn not to ask two question at the same time
<Magyarok> Hello
<s1536273> first time using irssi test :P
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, ok, so that confirms somehow that the breakin attempt is coming from itself.  Which is odd indeed.
<Magyarok> Could someone help me with setting up a home server using ubuntu please?
<WriteEscape> yup
<memar> guys
<WriteEscape> mbeierl: do you think it's worh a reinstall?
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, well... right now it appears harmless enough, but I would be worried that it might try to crack other systems if it's some sort of software that is running locally that is really an ssh attack
<WriteEscape> all thats running on it is tcadmin2, teamspeak3
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, I'd be more inclined to get to the bottom of it, rather than just re-install, but I don't know the network that it is on
<Magyarok> Is their anyone here?
<mbeierl> you could try logging (tcpdump) all outbound traffic destined for port 22 for a period of time and see if it re-occurs
<WriteEscape> mbeierl: Yeah, i'm just confused about it
<mbeierl> Magyarok, yes.  The simple answer would be get the installation disk and install it.  What is your question and intended purpose for the server?
<WriteEscape> mbeierl: i use it for a minecraft server
<ActionPa1snip> Magyarok: what sort of server?
<Magyarok> I would like to have a centralized place to store documents. Also, I would like to have it as a media/entertainment server
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, something like tcpdump -i eth0 'port 22'.  But don't do that over ssh or it will log all its own traffic :)
<mbeierl> WriteEscape, which might mean you need to install tcpdump, which you can't due to network restrictions... and so on it goes
<mbeierl> Magyarok, file server for MS Windows, Mac or other Linux computers?
<rigo88> is the fgrlx still broken?
<rigo88> and.. can the X server start if no displays are connected yet?
<Magyarok> All three, mbeierl
<mbeierl> Magyarok, for that part then, you are probably wanting to set it up with Samba file sharing.  I cannot speak for the media server
<Magyarok> Okay, thanks mbeierl
<rigo88> please?
<ihre> Magyarok: minidlna is quite good for mediaserver purposes, there are packages like plex but those are quite heavy on resources.
<Magyarok> ihre, know anything about media servers?
<ihre> Magyarok: well, I run minidlna & plex on my own diy nas
<ihre> Magyarok: this is a small minidlna config, which works just fine for my music, series & movies: http://sprunge.us/hOce
<Magyarok> ihre, Thanks appreciate the help!
<mustmodify> Hi team. Is there a tool like grep but that highlights search words but doesn't filter? So if I did ls | tool html, it would just highlight 'html' in the directory list?
<ihre> Magyarok: you're welcome, that config is pretty self explanatory I believe, the media_dir has a A or V appended, A for audio dirs and V for video dirs.
<ihre> mustmodify: try ls | grep --color=auto html
<m1mm> somebody knows popular channels on freenode
<mustmodify> ihre: Sorry, I'm not making myself clear. That certainly colors the HTML... but it filters out lines that don't match. I want to show all resulting lines, coloring matches, but including lines that don't match.
<onefix_work> Anyone used SAINT and Retina CS?
<Myrtti> !alis | m1mm
<ubottu> m1mm: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Magyarok> ihre, could I ask you another question?
<ihre> sure
<Magyarok> okay, I have read a couple instructionals on creating a home server. I am confused about which version of ubuntu to burn to a disk, desktop or server.
<ihre> Magyarok: for a server I prefer headless ubuntu 12.04 x64 (thus the server edition)
<bcdonadio> Am I able to update from precise to saucy trough "do-release-upgrade"? It keeps trying to install quantal, but I don't want to update the whole system 3 times...
<WriteEscape> mbeierl: i found the problem
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know when 13.10 is available?
<mojtaba> hello?
<Head_Phone> is it me you're looking for?
<MoleMan> I can see it in your eyes,
<Head_Phone> mojtaba, release date for 13.10c can be found on wikipedia
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: guess, look at the version number and think
<Head_Phone> i believe it to be somewhere this month
<Head_Phone> 14th or something
<mojtaba> Ok, thanks
<MoleMan> ActionPa1snip: accidental/wrong hilight?
<MoleMan> ah yeah, I see what you did  :p
<deinspanjer> I have an Ubuntu install that lives inside a VirtualBox image created by Vagrant.  I've been using it from home, but I booted it up today from Portugal, and when I tried to run sudo apt-get update, it times out, it is having trouble resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com.  What should I do to fix that?
<ActionPa1snip> mojtaba: look at the version numbers and think :)
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: tab fail, sorry
<mojtaba> ActionPa1snip: 13.10 then is 2013/10. what do you think?
<MoleMan> d/w I realised what you'd done when I read up a few lines
<ActionPa1snip> mojtaba: yes and the 10th month is October
<MoleMan> also, never knew that
<mojtaba> ActionPa1snip: Yes and now is Oct.
<MoleMan> what version of ubuntu was being used in 1999 then?
<ihre> mustmodify: Im not sure how to list all files, yet filter/color a pattern, sorry
<deinspanjer> hmm.. I didn't actually "boot it up" I restored a suspended run.. lemme try fully shutting down the vm and restarting
<ActionPa1snip> MoleMan: there wasn't ubuntu in 1999
<MoleMan> oh, shame :p
<MoleMan> probably would have realised if I thought about it
<MoleMan> wasn't much going on at that point
<deinspanjer> yep! that was it.
<MoleMan> in my defence, I was only 4
<deinspanjer> wow.. I'm old :(
<MoleMan> nah, I'm just young.
<deinspanjer> I remember back in 2002, I started playing with Gentoo that had just came out..
<deinspanjer> I'm trying to remember what I played with before then
<deinspanjer> Some form of RedHat I think..
<loa> hello, i created upstart job, if i start it like this sudo mjpg_streamer all is ok, but it don't start on system boot
<loa> i can give content of it if someone interested.
<loa> maybe i must add name of job somewhere?
<willows> loa: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<rajrajraj> i am installing NS2 and have been searching over internet for a long time, regarding the problem "tcl-1.14 configuration failed! Exiting ..." can anyone help me solve the problem
<rajrajraj> *"otcl-1.14 configuration failed! Exiting ..."
<nick07> hi, how do i disable my ubuntu openssh server from being seen (blocked) outside (internet) my LAN
<baphomet1> Is anyone here available to help me out with a VPNC issue?  I am unable to connect to an IPSec tunnel (openswan) from my unbutu client using VPNC.  I am able to connect to this tunnel just fine from a windows, osx and iOS client.
<Zhaofeng_Li> nick07: sudo apt-get remove openssh-server
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, ok got l2tp-ipsec-vpn installed ?
<agumonkey> I booted arch to repair another distro that have sudo issues
<agumonkey> any pointers on what to edit ? (I guess /etc/group)
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, on the server or the client?
<willows> agumonkey: What exactly are the issues?
<Pici> agumonkey: Where is Ubuntu in this scenario?
<BluesKaj> client , but I see vpnc is a cisco client , not familiar with at one , baphomet1
<BluesKaj> that one rqather
<agumonkey> Pici: it's Mint15 , I booted arch because I only had that on a usb key
<Pici> agumonkey: We don't support Mint here.
<Pici> !mintsupport | agumonkey
<ubottu> agumonkey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<agumonkey> Pici: fair enough, their help chan is asleep so I came here just in case
<k1l_> if you dont like asleep support channels you should consider using a distro that got a not asleep support channel :/
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, hmm.
<mryohan> ssh -D 127.0.0.1:1080 me@remote.host <-- logs me into the server instead of doing dynamic port forwarding, what am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, what's your connection error ?
<agumonkey> k1l_: that was kinda unnecessary
<agumonkey> bye folks
<AndChat|4016> I am new to open source ,what are the pre requsites to be able to contribute to ubuntu?
<r02922070> cd
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, VPNC says "no response from target".  But if this is because VPNC is only designed for cisco clients.  do you know if there is a network manager plugin thing for the l2tp-ipsec-vpn package you recommended?
<willows> AndChat|4016: How would you like to contribute..?
<AndChat|4016> I am intermediate in programming .i want to help in programing.what are the upcoming features in ubuntu on which I can work on?
<zykotick9> !develop | AndChat|4016
<ubottu> AndChat|4016: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<rebar> hell how do I connect to a ftp server in the terminal? I want to connect to sunnet ftp server to download iso image
<wylde> !contribute | AndChat|4016
<ubottu> AndChat|4016: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<jmgk> lol rebar  "hell"
<jmgk> Made my day
<BluesKaj> baphomet1,, you can run l2tp client separately from NM
<rebar> jmgk: hahah
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, I do not want to have to use the CLI to connect everytime.
<AndChat|4016> Thanks .will go through it.
<BluesKaj> you don't baphomet1 it has it's own gui applet
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, what does? Openswan?
<andreiiar> Hello! This is dog!
<paopao> CentOS is great
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, you are blowing my mind right now, BTW haha.  I have been working on this for a while and going about it the wrong way this entire time haha
<mryohan> hai dog
<Sander^work> How can I check how much space is reserved for root for a disk?
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, l2tp-ipsec-vpn does , it's in the repos just install from software center or console
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, do I need to generate a new x.509 cert when installing?
<zykotick9> Sander^work: it's 5% by default i believe, i usually change it to 1% - but how to see that... i have no clue.
<BluesKaj> no
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, I had actually come across this applet before and it didn't work for me.  let me try again
<Sander^work> zykotick9, I remember that there is some command to check it. But I cant rememeber which command.
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, no
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, ok.  let me try this out.  just a moment
<xeeder> tom clancy is dead?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> xeeder, he died a few yrs ago
<phunyguy> Sander^work: zykotick9: http://vishesh-yadav.com/blog/2011/09/01/decrease-reserved-space-in-ext2ex3ext4-filesystems/
<andreiiar> I use lubuntu and was on tty2 ( that is how console is called right ? ) , Then i was away for some time
<andreiiar> And tty2 along with all tty besides the one with X11 stopped working
<andreiiar> I mean I cant type anything
<zykotick9> phunyguy: thanks.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, it's trying to connect now
<phunyguy> andreiiar: careful, or FloodBot will get you.
<phunyguy> andreiiar: please try to keep it on 1-2 lines
<andreiiar> Im no scared of no bot/
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, error 500 and error 300.  would be nice if the thing that said "click to show details" was actually clickable "S
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, you probly need a prearranged key for the server . if you already have it then it should connect
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, it is PSK.  it is not connecting though
<phunyguy> andreiiar: can't say I didn't warn you. :)
<Donnie_Darko21> hello ppl ,i was wondering why dont appear java on mozzilla ?
<BluesKaj> could you screenshot to imagebin a pioc odf the connection dialog box with the the various field , baphomet1
<andreiiar> You could answer people questions instead of playing puppet for those bots.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, hang on.
<BluesKaj> a pic of
<Donnie_Darko21> is it removed?
<tylertwo> Donnie_Darko21: It's not installed by default, I think. So you have to install it.
<phunyguy> andreiiar: thanks, I am.  Do you have a support question?
<Donnie_Darko21> but i had it i  was using it i use it 12.04
<Donnie_Darko21> and i always installing the new releases
<Donnie_Darko21> of java
<andreiiar> I
<andreiiar> I'll google it thx :|
<tylertwo> Donnie_Darko21: apt-cache policy [package name] will check if it's installed
<phunyguy> ok.
<Donnie_Darko21> i always check if the addson are up to date now java dont appear on addson
<Donnie_Darko21> totem and shockvawe flash are up to date but java dont appear now
<tylertwo> Donnie_Darko21: Maybe you need to reinstall it?
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: please follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Donnie_Darko21> i think i remmember that i installed the java 1.7.0.21 that was the last time
<genii> For whoever was asking about how to find how much reserved space: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sdX#  then multiply the values of "Reserved block count" and "Block size"
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, is there something like paste.ubuntu.com for images?
<phunyguy> baphomet1: imgur.com
<BluesKaj> www.imagebin.org
<phunyguy> that too
<Donnie_Darko21> ok i m gonna try to install 1.7.0.40
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: with that guide, it may get you to the point where a step was possibly missed, etc.
<tylertwo> Donnie_Darko21: sounds good
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: also there was a ppa, if I recall, that keeps java installed and updated for you
<genii> Sander^work: See my above comment :)
<Donnie_Darko21> i dont missed anything really always see if mine plugins are up to date and i always installing the latest dont know why not dont appear
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: if you decide to use the ppa however, do so at yoru own risk.
<phunyguy> your*
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, http://imagebin.org/272524 http://imagebin.org/272525 http://imagebin.org/272526
<Donnie_Darko21> lol why ppa  tar package is better
<Sander^work> genii, phunyguy: thanks:)
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: ppa's will work with system updates.
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: as new java packages are added to teh ppa, your system can get it with regular updates.
<phunyguy> the*
<Donnie_Darko21> hmm ok ok and with tar worked but dont know why dont appear now
<genii> phunyguy: The webupd8 ppa basically just automates the process you would manually do to install the Oracle java..eg: downloads it, adjusts your update-alternatives, etc
<Donnie_Darko21> on mozzila plugins
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: probably something having to do with sudo update-alternatives portion of that guide.
<Donnie_Darko21> hmmm ok thanks  i will back if will have problem
<phunyguy> Donnie_Darko21: and/or copying the plugin to the mozilla plugin folder
<Donnie_Darko21> yes of course rm -v ~/.mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so
<phunyguy> genii: indeed, it is my install method of choice.
<phunyguy> genii: but !wfm, etc.  :)
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, obviously I changed some things in those screenshots (usernames, etc), but those were the settings I was working with
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, ok click on the ppp tab and enable the "choose these protocols " and enable all of the availble ones , also fill in the username and password fields
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, yep.  where does the group name go?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, do I need to do anything in the Peer Authentication, IP Settings or Advanced areas?
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, not sure  , I never needed to when I used ipsec
<andreiiar> Do you guyise support blackbox?
<BluesKaj> Ip settings only in the remote server , afaik , baphomet1
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, ok.  any other suggestions?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, is having the 'length bit' box checked in the l2tp tab correct?
<universal> which filesystem supports sign like vertical bar on a pen drive and how to convert a pen drive from one filesystem to another with data present in it ?
<BluesKaj> nope that's it , but I've never used a cisco server, baphomet1
<phunyguy> andreiiar: you can ask about it, but not sure how many will be able to help.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, it's not a cisco server :).  the server is an ubuntu box running openswan.
<andreiiar> That was the only question about it I wanted to ask.
<phunyguy> andreiiar: if blackbox has a support channel you might have better luck there.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, when I initially looked up how to connect to it with ubuntu I saw things recommending VPNC.  I had assumed it would connect
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, not sure about the length bit , baphomet1
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, ok.  I just unchecked it.  trying to connect now.
<Xabster> my open windows are behaving so strange... if i drag windows then sometimes it selects another window to drag just... while i'm dragging... and sometimes it clicks buttons and stuff in other windows
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, still error 500.  It sends a notification that says error 500 .... click here for details, but as you know, notifications in ubuntu are not clickable (goodness I wish they were).
<Xabster> like, if i drag one window over another a it will do weird clicks inside that window and/or start dragging that instead
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, do you have preshared key for the server, because ipsec requires it
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, do you think this thing would store logs in /var/llog?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, yes to PSK.  I think this has to do with the group name thing?.  also gives error 300.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, found the log
<baphomet1> BluesKaj,
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184475/
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, there's log in the client
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, yep, just found that haha
<Xabster> any idea how to fix my issue with dragging windows with the mouse?
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, does trhe server support openvpn , it might be easier
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, yes and I have an openVPN tunnel setup, but the behavior is not what I want.  My IPSec tunnel does what I want it to do out of the box.
<tor_> i have just bought a logitech k400r keyboard with integrated mouse pad. but even though i have set up norwegian keyboard layout in ubuntu the keyboard is english. is there som way i can fix so it will be all norwegian
<tor_> any1
<dekatrom> yeap
<WeberEInc> Hello - Attempting to install Ubuntu Server 12.04 to a server that has a RocketRaid 222x raid controller.  The raid controller bios shows the RAID 5 array has been created, but the Ubuntu installer shows the drives as separate drives instead of as a single raid collection...  Any suggestions for the proper way to get this installed?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, perhaps the server is rejecting some of the PPP protocols , so try them one at a time
<kenn> hello people
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: check in /dev/mapper
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, will do.  brb
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: chances are it is software raid, but the real array will be in /dev/mapper in that case.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, I am going to check the windows client and see what it uses.
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: not software raid, fakeraid, sorry
<WeberEInc> phunyguy : I'm trying to install from a CD... there is no /dev/mapper yet...
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, good idea
<kenn> i want to make an offline version of tatoeba.org
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: if you boot to Ubuntu liveCD, do you see one drive?
<kenn> it's a multilingual sentente search engine
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: its hardware raid, so fake raid junk isnt needed
<WeberEInc> phunyguy: But I don't want to run a software raid when I have a hardware controller!
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip: The server version of Ubuntu doesn't boot live
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: try booting to live ubuntu desktop and formating it there (if it shows)
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: is that specific adapter pure hardware?
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: yes but the desktop cd does
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: yes
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: ahh, noted, thanks
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: it shoul present the array as one drive and handle the access in hardware
<phunyguy> indeed.
<phunyguy> thank you./
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip: I didn't want to load up this box with all of the Desktop version stuff... Will I have to just to be able to get the Raid working?
<kenn> could somebody help me with offline tatoeba.org?
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: its just to check the situation out. I never said to install the esktop install...did I?
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: check the situation etc, might be able to format the volume
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip:  OK - so if I fire up a desktop live CD and it shows it as a single drive, then what?
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: then boot back to the server install to put the OS on the new partitions
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: still doesn't sound right
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: in what way?
<kenn> http://lilyx.net/2011/07/21/extracting-multilingual-parallel-senteces-from-tatoeba-com/
<zykotick9> WeberEInc: in addition, you might want to ask the folks in #ubuntu-server
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: still sounds like the raid controller isn't doing what it is supposed to be doing
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip: OK - so then gpartd to partition and format....  But what if when I boot live it shows it as 4 drives (the 3 in the array and the 1 spare)?
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: its just not presenting right to the OS.
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: that is fakeraid
<phunyguy> :(
<ActionPa1snip> WeberEInc: check the RAID config in the card too, be sure to write the settings to the config
<ActionPa1snip> phunyguy: no, the access to whichever disk is handled by a piece of hardware rather than a fakeraid subsystem
<kenn> a guy explain how to do that but i didn't understand how he merged csv files with Clojure
<zykotick9> phunyguy: fakeraid is the crap you get built onto motherboards, the poster said they have a rocketraid card.
<phunyguy> ActionPa1snip: then the hardware is setup incorrectly.  An ubuntu desktop CD will not remedy that
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip:  The raid bios (even after reboot) shows that the RAID 5 definition (with 3 drives in the array and 1 spare) are there and ready to go...
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, that was inconclusive.  The windows client doesn't say anything about which authentication protocol it uses.
<tor_> i have a problem with wrong keyboard lay out. it is set to norwegian and the keyboard is norwegian. but when i type it is like english layout >& any1 able to help me
<tor_> -
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: when you set up the RAID5 on the adapter, did it go through a rebuild?
<phunyguy> or a "build"?
<WeberEInc> ActionPa1snip:  1 more question... if I boot with the desktop live CD and it shows individual drives instead of the raid array, any suggestions on how to get the Ubuntu installers to ask me for a vendor-supplied raid driver?
<phunyguy> You should not need a vendor supplied driver for real raid.
<phunyguy> a real raid array is completely transparent to the OS.
<WeberEInc> phunyguy: the 'rebuild' or 'initialization' won't happen until there is data on the drive... which won't happen until there is an install, which I can't do until the installer recognizes the array as an array instead of individual disks.
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: that isn't true at all
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: unless it is fakeraid
<WeberEInc> phunyguy: Rocketraid has driver(s) and management software for their cards..
<phunyguy> in other words, the bios presents the drives to interact with a driver on the server
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: that is fakeraid.
<loa> hello, i created upstart job, it works well byt don't start at system boot
<loa> what i can check?
<loa> here it is http://pastebin.com/fBez4Rap
<loa> i called it as mjpeg-streamer.conf and add to /etc/init/
<loa> start and stop for it works well
<phunyguy> !enter | loa
<ubottu> loa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: maybe I used the incorrect term.  Either way, that is why I said check /dev/mapper, there should be an array in there, if the kernel is doing its job.
<loa> phunyguy, sorry.
<loa> it is hard to keep all in head.
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, did you look in windows networking in the control panel?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, not yet.  hang on
<phunyguy> WeberEInc: http://www.highpoint-tech.cn/BIOS_Driver/rr222x/Linux/Install_Ubuntu_RR222x.pdf
<phunyguy> take a peek there, it has some preinstall steps.
<loa> Hello, i created upstart job, it works well but don't start at system boot. What i can check? Here content of upstart job file http://pastebin.com/fBez4Rap. I called it as mjpeg-streamer.conf and add to "/etc/init/". Start and stop for it works well.
<phunyguy> loa: you are missing what runlevels it starts on
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, not seeing anything in the adapter (it doesn't create a new adapter) settings that would indicate what protocol it is using to communicate
<SA44> I get this error even though I have plenty of free space : Désolé, le programme « udisks-daemon » a quitté de façon inattendue  Votre ordinateur ne possède pas suffisamment de mémoire libre pour analyser automatiquement le problème et envoyer un rapport aux développeurs.
<phunyguy> SA44: care to translate?
<SA44> google translate: Sorry, 'udisks-daemon "program quit unexpectedly Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<andreiiar> My tty is frozen. What can I do? lubuntu 13.04
<phunyguy> SA44: memory is not the same as disk space....
<SA44> I have some 40 gigs free
<phunyguy> (if you meant disk space)
<SA44> oh so what to do?
<loa> phunyguy, you are very helpfull thx.
<phunyguy> SA44: do you have a swap partition?
<phunyguy> loa: you're welcome
<SA44> not sure :)
<phunyguy> SA44: it sounds like you don't have enough free RAM to run the dumps, etc.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, looking for the conf file in /etc right now.  wondering if something needs to be changed (port number?)
<SA44> but this computer is not old. i mean everything worked fine in my much older crappy comp
<phunyguy> SA44: swapon -s
<phunyguy> try that in a terminal
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, check microsoft CHAP version 2 prortcol
<phunyguy> I have to run for a bit, good luck, all.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, ok.  hang on.
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, in th PPP tab inthe cleint
<SA44> /dev/sda6                               partition	2094076	52096	-1
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, perhaps it has something to do with this? Oct 02 09:44:19.149 Starting xl2tpd: xl2tpd.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, it is saying it is failing hwen ti does that
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, no that's a std connection attempt
<SA44> so that means i have a swap ?
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, immediately after it says that it says "last command timed out"
<BluesKaj> itr means the server isn't recognizing the PSK maybe , baphomet1
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, hang on
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, I just made another change.  let's see what happens.
<phunyguy> back, SA44: yes.
<phunyguy> that looks fine.
<SA44> there was another (title) line above that, didnt write it cuz guessed youd know already. but here it is: Filename Type		Size	Used	Priority
<phunyguy> SA44: how much RAM does your PC have?
<SA44> is there a command to see that?
<phunyguy> SA44: pastebin output from cat /proc/meminfo
<phunyguy> please and thank you. :)
<phunyguy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, so I am only getting error 500 now.  it says "starting xl2tpd" then takes a while then it says "last command timed out"
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, key is right
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, error 300 just popped up
<loa> How i can setup my system in such way, that few programs can read my /dev/video0
<loa> or maybe i can duplicate /dev/video0 and they will be equal webcam
<phunyguy> loa: only one should be able to at a time, so motion shoudl take care of that for you, IIRC
<SA44> here it is :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184659/
<phunyguy> SA44: what version of Ubuntu?
<loa> phunyguy, i setuped mjpg_streamer and motion read information from mjpg_treamer
<loa> but i want skype too.
<loa> but it can read only /dev/video0
<SA44> Lubuntu 13.04 installed alongside windows
<loa> oh i again write many stings =/
<phunyguy> oh I misunderstood, sorry about that.  loa, I am unsure how to accomplish that.
<BluesKaj> baphomet1, well I'm out of ideas ...i was using an easy freeserver for ipsec (VPNGate) so the parameters must be different , I have since swiched to a commercial vpn server that use it's own linux openvpn client
<phunyguy> SA44: that looks OK as well.
<phunyguy> SA44: I would say file a bug, but it looks like that part is what is failing.  You cannot file a bug about not being able to file a bug.
<baphomet1> BluesKaj, thanks for trying though! :D  I am going to keep fiddling with this.
<BluesKaj> ok baphomet1 , perseverence pays off , good luck :)
<phunyguy> SA44: please go to Launchpad.com and file a bug manually.
<phunyguy> SA44: what is the app that is crashing and triggering apport?
<SA44> but is there no way to solve the problem now?
<SA44> no app is crashing. when i login i get an error message telling me to file a bug and then i get that
<phunyguy> SA44: pastebin the details of the error please.
<SA44> no details, just that
<phunyguy> SA44: when you first get the popup, there will be a details button
<loa> phunyguy, look what i found http://v4l2vd.sourceforge.net/
<phunyguy> loa, that is what is providing /dev/video0 if I recall.
<SA44> maybe you're right. will try to catch those details next time it happens. thanks anyways
<phunyguy> so you already have that
<phunyguy> SA44: you're welcome.
<phunyguy> SA44: when you get those details, you can uncheck the box to file a bug report
<phunyguy> and it won't attempt./
<SA44> ok
<PaulePanter> Hi. I am on 12.04. I do not get ureadahead to work.
<loa> phunyguy, no it is really virtual devices for v4l2
<SA44> byebye :)
<phunyguy> oh.
<PaulePanter> $ sudo more /var/log/upstart/ureadahead.log
<PaulePanter> Counted 8 CPUs
<PaulePanter> ureadahead: Error while tracing: No such file or directory
<phunyguy> loa: well good luck.
<phunyguy> !paste | PaulePanter
<ubottu> PaulePanter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PaulePanter> phunyguy: Thanks. I thought three lines is fine.
<phunyguy> PaulePanter: it's pushing it. :)
<phunyguy> PaulePanter: I think FloodBots will get you after 4.
<PaulePanter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6184681/
<jthomas__> Running Ubuntu 13.04, it has mailutils installed.  I can start a message $mail -s 'test' user@domain.com'  but neither . by itdelf, nor [Ctrl][D], will end the message.  It just sits there.  What gives?  how cn i end this message?
<PaulePanter> Could somebody please check if ureadahead gives the same errors under `/var/log/upstart/*`?
<PaulePanter> jthomas__: Hit return twice I think.
<jthomas__> nope, no go PaulePanter
<phunyguy> PaulePanter:  I see some errors like that as well.
<phunyguy> PaulePanter: however not recent.
<PaulePanter> jthomas__: Reading the manual http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_Mail.htm , Ctrl + d should do the trick. But you say it does not. Not sure what is wrong. Sorry.
<PaulePanter> phunyguy: Thanks.
<phunyguy> I am off again.  Good luck.
<jthomas__> yeah, exactly, ubuntu
<SA44> phunyguy: still here?
<SA44> phunyguy: you were right about the details. so it's package libmenu-cache2 0.4.1-0ubuntu1 that crashes
<SA44> phunyguy: hope you receive the message. try to be back tomorrow
<SA44> phunyguy: i mean i will try to be back tomorrow (i wasnt telling you to try, haha)
<LucidGuy> is sambaSID the equivalent of linux uidNumber, and gidNumber/sambaPrimaryGroupSID
<SA44> phunyguy: bye and thanks again for the help
<bungeebones> I created a new partition on my HD and installed a second ubuntu 12.04 on the drive. What command line code can I use to copy folders and files from one partition to the other that also preserves the owner and group name? I mostly need to copy everyone's home folders over
<Qessential> Buenas tardes.
<Xabster> How do I revert back from properitary drivers?
<Qessential> Hello there.
<Xabster> i can see 4 options in software sources -> additional drivers, but i can't select anything other than the manually installed drivers
<is_null> hi all, i have a new laptop, should i install 13.10 beta 2 or 13.04 ?
<bungeebones> Xabster  System Settings Hardware - Additional Drivers
<is_null> i've tried the lives and i don't see any difference really
<Xabster> bungeebones: no such menu
<bungeebones> I just repaired a bad install of video card drivers this morning that way
<ed0n0n> hi there! I have a intel i5 laptop and cannot acomplish the dualboot installation on it. I get an Instal error: trying to overwrite '/etc/console_setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc' wich is also in package console_setup 1.88
<Xabster> bungeebones: it's not there though... no "hardware" menu point nor any "additional drivers" menu
<bungeebones> Xabster Which version, desktop you using?
<Xabster> 13.04, default
<Xabster> unity i guess it's called
<Magyarok> Hello, can anyone here help me with ubuntu server?
<Qessential> Im having several troubles auto mounting a HDD. After unsucesfull howtos i used the utility Disks from Ubuntu, This utiliti have an option to disable the on demand mounting and make it happen on every startup via fstab. By the way, if i try to use it even with the defaults params of the utility, Ubuntu is unable to start because it can not mount the partition, so i need to press S and un do...
<Qessential> ...the job. Anyone can please bring me some light on this? Maybe another util, or howto? Its an GPT wxt2 3tb partition, only for data.
<Qessential> ext2*
<bungeebones> I'm in 12.04 My tool bar is accross the top and it has a icon looks like a gear. That's where I found mine
<ed0n0n> I have tried with different Ubuntu versions 12.04 32 & 64, and last trys with 13.04-desktop 64bit
<ed0n0n> I really need some help with the installation issue, because It's the first time that cannot get to install Ubuntu
<Qessential> ed0n0n:  probably a bad disk, are you using a cd or a USB stick?
<bungeebones> Qessential> Maybe download and try Gparted
<Qessential> bungeebones: Thanks, that is util to format the drives, but not for automounting issues, as far as i know. Maybe im wrong?
<bungeebones> Qessential> Yup, sorry my bad.
<Qessential> at all, thanks anyway.
<Magyarok> When im in ubuntu server, how do I exit out of a document??
<Xabster> is the unity dash search thingy always so broken or did I break it? I search for "ati" and it finds "passwords and keys", "time and date" and under files and folders it gives me "desktop".........?!
<ed0n0n> Qessential: using USB but chksum checked it and is OK
<Xabster> and the software center when i search for radeon gives me 8 results, 0 that contains radeon
<bungeebones> I created a new partition on my HD and installed a second ubuntu 12.04 on the drive. What command line code can I use to copy folders and files from one partition to the other that also preserves the owner and group name? I mostly need to copy everyone's home folders over
<ed0n0n> Qessential: also used unetbootin to install the image on the USB stick
<Magyarok> Can anyone help me?
<Barnabas> bungeebones, you need to add the users from the old system to the new first
<Qessential> ed0n0n: check the HDD then, if you encounter troubles installing files, its probably an issue with data corruption, that leads on RAM, HDD, or image issues, not the SO itself.
<bwayne> Magyarok: what editor are you using?
<Magyarok> I dont know.
<bungeebones> <Barnabas> Did that
<Barnabas> bungeebones, do a sudo vipw on the old system and appy to the new
<Magyarok> I accidently types info
<Barnabas> ok
<bungeebones> Didn't create home folders
<Magyarok> im in sed.info.gz
<bwayne> Magyarok: try typing ':q'
<Barnabas> bungeebones, no, you are about to copy those
<Qessential> I'll suggest running some Chkdisk and memtest passes.
<Magyarok> ok
<Magyarok> thanks!
<Barnabas> bungeebones, i assume you have the old "home" mounted when booted into the new system
<Qessential> Im having several troubles auto mounting a HDD. After unsucesfull howtos i used the utility Disks from Ubuntu, This utility have an option to disable the on demand mounting and make it happen on every startup via fstab. By the way, if i try to use it even with the defaults params of the utility, Ubuntu is unable to start because it can not mount the partition, so i need to press S and un do...
<Qessential> ...the job. Anyone can please bring me some light on this? Maybe another util, or howto? Its an GPT ext2 3tb partition, only for data.
<bwayne> Magyarok: you're welcome. i had a suspicion you had landed in vi. :)
<ed0n0n> Qessential: So should I remake the partiotions? Formated them before each install and same error happening. How can I check that it is a HDD faikure?
<Barnabas> bungeebones, on the NEW system sudo cp -R /path/to/old/home /home (on the new server
<Magyarok> bwayne, one more question. Is it possible to run a ubuntu server on wifi?
<bungeebones> <Barnabas>  Is that what I have to do - mount the old home folder and then do a cp?
<Barnabas> bungeebones, thats what I would do
<Barnabas> bungeebones, then the users should have the same home dirs
<bwayne> Magyarok: yes. I shelled into my home ssh server, which is accessed via wifi.
<bwayne> Magyarok: I *am
<Qessential> ed0n0n: There are several ISO distros that comes with diagnosis tools, burn them into a CD at 1x, or use the same usb stick, then use the utils inside the distro to check for HDD and RAM errors. Remember, it can also be the USB Stick failing.
<bungeebones> k, I'm a noob about mounting. It is one of the sb? in the dev folder right?
<Qessential> ed0n0n:  common path is: Change USB Stick for other, Change USB port, check RAM, check HDD.
<ed0n0n> Qessential: thank you I'll check that out! :) Will tell you about the result here
<quantumpants> I cant get my dvd's to play on my wifes laptop, any ideas??
<Qessential> Good luck ed0n0n
<Qessential> Hope its only a bad usb stick :P
<ed0n0n> Qessential: thanks again
<bungeebones> <Barnabas> I used webmin and exported all the users and passwords, then created the asame ones on the new partition minus the home folders.
<JC_SoCal> I'm running 12.04. Is there a apt-get PHP package for 5.5.4? How do I find it if there is?
<Reacto> How do I get twofinger sidescrolling working?
<andrew_> hi
<Reacto> nvm
<andrew_> guys, can you help me?
<andrew_> the question not about ubuntu
<kongthap> anyone here please help me with this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/352409/please-help-to-fix-error-while-mounting-static
<C1V0_> bump
<quantumpants> anybody about?
<Wiz_KeeD> best tutorial for php apache mysql on ubuntu 12.04?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | quantumpants
<ubottu> quantumpants: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Fuzzles> steam wont launch games need help
<tmmunq> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Wiz_KeeD> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jshriver> greetings
<jshriver> anyone know how to fix this:
<quantumpants> I am have trouble getting my laptop to play a dvd, any ideas?
<jshriver> for i in `find /media/ | grep MP3`; do echo $i; done
<jshriver> but if the filename or path has a space it shoves it into multiple $i entries
<jshriver> quantum: try vlc
<jshriver> videolan.org  or try the package management in your system
<jshriver> apt-get install vlc
<quantumpants> does anybody know why i cant play a dvd on my puter?
<quantumpants> jshriver, not even that works
<trism> jshriver: find /media -name '*.MP3' -print
<Pici> !dvd | quantumpants have you read this?
<ubottu> quantumpants have you read this?: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jshriver> trism: ty let em try
<jshriver> quantum: apt-get install libdvdread4 libdvd0
<jshriver> there are legal issues with DVD so try this after installing the above
<quantumpants> thanks guys
<trism> jshriver: if you want to do something for each path, use -exec instead: find /media -name '*.MP3' -exec echo '{}' \;
<jshriver> ty
<jshriver> quantum:  cd /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4
<jshriver> quantum: ./install-css.sh
<jshriver> damn
<jshriver> for i in `find /media -name '*.MP3';`; do echo $i; done  still seems to seperate it
<jshriver> basically trying this:
<jshriver> for i in `find /media -name '*.MP3';`; do echo $i && cp $i /home/backup/; done
<trism> jshriver: don't use the for
<trism> jshriver: use find and -exec
<jshriver> hrm how do you reference the entry with exec?
<jshriver> find /media -name '*.MP3' -exec cp ? /home/backup
<blob4000> hello, what' the best way to open port 3000 on an ubuntu server, for hosting a web server
<jshriver> not sure what to use for ?
<trism> jshriver: find /media -name '*.MP3' -exec cp -v '{}' /home/backup/ \;
<trism> jshriver: the {} is replaced by the path
<Pici> blob4000: Just start an application that will listen on port 3000. Nothing is blocked by default.
<jshriver> tyvm
<jshriver> find /media -name '*.MP3' -exec cp '{}' /home/backup/  "Missing -exec argument"
<trism> jshriver: the \; at the end is important
<blob4000> thanks Pici. i'm running on port 3000. any hints on how to debug where the incoming request to that port is being blocked?
<trism> jshriver: it terminates the -exec expression
<blob4000> if for example, something like the firewall is rejecting it
<jshriver> ty sir that worked :)
<jshriver> have a good day everytone and good luck quantum
<trism> jshriver: you can also use + and in that case it will only exec once with all the paths found
<Pici> blob4000: Can you connect from the computer that is serving it? like a simple telnet localhost 3000  ?
<blob4000> yes
<blob4000> i can do curl 0.0.0.0:3000
<blob4000> and it returns properly
<Pici> blob4000: And where are you trying to connect from? Another computer on the same network? or from somewhere else over the internet?
<blob4000> the ubuntu server is on a linode box
<blob4000> i'm also running ubuntu here
<Pici> blob4000: Hm.  linode's default config shouldn't be blocking anything.  I'm irssing from my linode here.
<Magyarok> Hello, is anyone here knowledgeable in dual booting ubuntu server and windows 7?
<blob4000> Pici, what's weird is that it was working the other day
<blob4000> i wonder if setting up fail2ban might have something to do with it?
<blob4000> but i've tried stopping fail2ban and the problem persists
<loa> Magyarok, it is as simple as clap, if you have two arms.
<Pici> blob4000: it could... Check /var/log/fail2ban.log ? maybe there was a rule setup that was never removed.
<blob4000> i'll check, thanks :)
<Magyarok> Ioa, how do I start?
<daftykins> Magyarok: a desktop and a server OS - that's an odd match! :)
<FreebsdX> #ubuntu-tu
<FreebsdX> #ubuntu-ru
<Magyarok> daflykins, Dont have an option. :/
<bogren> Hi, Im having some trouble with dual booting windows 8 and ubuntu anyone with some knowledge about this? Issue is ubuntu wont boot from GRUB (black screen)
<wilee-nilee> bogren, Have you tried nomodeset from the grub menu?
<daftykins> Magyarok: use the tab key when typing nicknames so that you get highlights correct
<blob4000> Pici: nothing in the fail2ban log.
<daftykins> Magyarok: what do you mean you have no option? it should install easy.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | bogren
<ubottu> bogren: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blob4000> Pici, running netstat -ltn yields: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3000            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<quantumpants> Pici, Ubottu, jshriver  as usual you guys have sorted it! thanks :)
<bogren> wilee-nilee yes
<dANIAL31> can anyone direct me to Pear Linux channel/network?  Thanks
<Magyarok> daflykins , I just dont want to mess it up. I tried once before, and I couldnt get either one to boot
<dANIAL31> i posted here because im told its ubuntu/debian based
<Pici> blob4000: check the output of sudo iptables -L
<RELOL> is there any way to run Linux on  Intel’s Atom processors?
<DJones> !alis | dANIAL31 Either the alis bot may be able to find a channel, if not, probably their website should give any info on support
<ubottu> dANIAL31 Either the alis bot may be able to find a channel, if not, probably their website should give any info on support: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wilee-nilee> bogren, I believe there is a graphic choice in the recovery boot from grub, have you looked there?
<blob4000> thanks Pici, i don't see anything suspicious there. can i send you a private message with the output of iptables -L?
<sleepycat> I am deploying a app (rails) will need some env vars set and will be behind nginx and will rely on a cron job as well. There is an nginx user created, am I correct in thinking I need to add the env vars to the nginx users .bashrc and run the cron job as that user as well?
<RELOL> Z2760 for example?
<Pici> blob4000: sure
<blfrkt> Shutdown does not power off computer     on ubuntu 12.04
<bogren> @wilee-nilee @ubottu I have a thread on ask ubuntu. But It has lost the traffic so I thought I'd try here....http://askubuntu.com/questions/352405/dual-boot-windows-8-and-ubuntu-12-04-irst-ubuntu-not-booting-black-screen
<blob4000> Pici: sent
<unicorn-lightnin> Hello.. I've been trying to get AMD drivers installed for about two days with no luck. I have ATI/Intel hybrid graphics and was told I need to se the driver from AMD's website. After installing it, Unity boots, but it is completely invisible. I can click on where the icons would be, and the applications open up fine, so I know that Unity is running. If I try to run glxgears, I get extreme lag. If try to run fglrxinfo, I get
<unicorn-lightnin> this error: "Setting of real/effective user Id to 0/0 failed"
<Ari-Yang> unicorn-lightnin, fglrx has terrible 2d acceleration.... you'd use it if you're a gamer I guess....
<Connor> hey everyone.. I had upgraded from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts and I get this when I use apt-get on updating or installing.. dpkg: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 5078 package 'adoptionkiosk.6917d3f9e3b5e8ac9d09bd937cbcc17976766a9a.1':  error in Version string 'v1.04': version number does not start with digit
<Ari-Yang> but open source radeon driver is better than fglrx in many ways, unicorn-lightnin
<Connor> anyone know what that is? I've searched and can't find anything definitive..
<unicorn-lightnin> I've been able to remedy that error temporarily by running "sudo chmod -R 777 /proc/ati/" but this only works until I reboot, and it doesn't fix the invisible desktop problem.
<unicorn-lightnin> Ari-Yang, thanks but i've been told that 1000 times. I really just want to get the fglrx drivers working so that I can play games.
<wilee-nilee> bogren, Cool, you can tab complete nicks here. I would make a thread at the ubuntu forums as well, I don't do pm's.
<blfrkt> Shutdown does not power off computer    ubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> bogren, That is beyond my knowledge area is all.
<bogren> wilee-nilee ok thanks anyway!
<Ari-Yang> unicorn-lightnin, ah I see.... tbh I dunno what the problem is, good luck. also you could ask for help in #ati in case somebody here doesn't know how to fix it...
<unicorn-lightnin> ah, good idea. thanks
<ccbn> I have Ubuntu 12.04 running on a Sunfire X2100. It has a 2-port NIC, lspci info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6185022/    My problem is that only one of the ports on the NIC is usable, eth0, which is actually labelled as the second port on the NIC. I've tried compiling and installing the new tg3 drivers with no luck.
<quantumpants> blfrkt, i have the same trouble
<wilee-nilee> bogren, GThere is a mod at the UF who focuses on uefi dualboots they will stop by your thread there, make sure you have relevant info in the header is all.
<blob4000> thanks Pici
<sleepycat> I am deploying a app (rails) will need some env vars set and will be behind nginx and will rely on a cron job as well. There is an nginx user created, am I correct in thinking I need to add the env vars to the nginx users .bashrc and run the cron job as that user as well?
<quantumpants> Pici, any  way i can get my laptop to tottally shut down when i ask it to?
<daftykins> sleepycat: i'd bet an nginx channel would be better
<Pici> blob4000: does the ip listed in the fail2ban-ssh chain look familiar?
<bogren> wilee-nilee ok I'll try it! anyway to disable the notifications in here? gets a bit messy to follow...
<Zelgod> quick question,  i can use "./command" but not "command" on its own any ideas?
<blob4000> Pici that IP is some bot trying to get in via ssh- i've been noticing them trying to get in. going to increase the penalty for failed attempts
<sleepycat> daftykins: Its more a linux question... I think I am just confused about setting up users for server processes.
<wilee-nilee> bogren, Do you mean the join/part?
<Pici> blob4000: hrm.... Can you make other connections from your computer to that server? like ssh?
<sleepycat> daftykins: Its not nginx-specific confusion. :)
<daftykins> sleepycat: ah. typically running servers as separate users is a good security call yeah. i've no experience with ruby or nginx though
<sleepycat> daftykins: so if I have a user that is going to run the server I need to set up environmental vars in that users .bashrc?
<bogren> anyone know how to disable green/blue notifications? very hard to follow conversations....
<daftykins> sleepycat: yeah that'd make sense, if it's executing as that user yep. just try it and see! no harm will come :)
<Sivik> what is the kacpid kernel process?
<AABB33> how to know which is my keyboard layout? is there a way to detect it?
<laura__> f
<laura__> f
<laura__> f
<FloodBot1> laura__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AABB33> current layout is not correct
<AABB33> have to go in 2 mins, quick help would be very appreciated
<JonReagan> AABB33 are you currently in the process of installing Ubuntu?
<AABB33> no
<AABB33> i just neeed to know which is my layout, then i know how to do the rest
<JonReagan> you can find it by going to your settings (on the dash on a typical install)
<sleepycat> daftykins: generally you put web apps somewhere in /var and make the folder accessible to the group the server user is in. Does that sound about right?
<Sivik> AABB33: setxkbmap
<Sivik> Try that command
<Sivik> AABB33: setxkbmap -query | grep layout
<Sivik> that should help too
<daftykins> sleepycat: i really haven't used webapps i'm afraid
<AABB33> ok thanks all
<sleepycat> daftykins: OK. Thanks for the help.
<daftykins> np!
<Sivik> yw AABB33
<hramrach> hello
<dtcrshr> is something wrong with the webupd8team repo? I need to install java
<hramrach> how do I create resolv.conf?
<dtcrshr> and its off for days
<viper1988> Anyone has an answer to this?.. facing this issue since ages without a possible solution, mainly coz there's no way to enable bluetooth via bios in my ASUS K53S
<viper1988> http://askubuntu.com/questions/336397/bluetooth-adapter-not-found-asus-x43u
<hramrach> dtcrshr: there is special java repo too
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, The ppa?
<dtcrshr> hramrach: sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf
<blob4000> Pici: i think i found the issue, iptables is denying my IP
<hramrach> dtcrshr: but when I connect to a different network it will be wrong again
<dtcrshr> set up nameserver 8.8.8.8 and you should be good to go
<blob4000> really any IP trying to connect to port 3000
<dtcrshr> hramrach: hm I dont use network manager
<blob4000> can i send you the log message from /var/log/syslog ?
<dtcrshr> hramrach: do you know the java repo?
<hramrach> dtcrshr: actually it's the webupd8 one
<dtcrshr> so, is it off?
<hramrach> but had no problem with it while I had a resolv.conf
<xro> Hi, i try to do an AP with the aircrack suite... I do
<xro> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<xro> sudo airmon-ng check kill
<xro> sudo airbase-ng mon0 -a AA:AA:AA:AA:AA:AA -e test mon0 -v
<xro> I never see my SSID, why?
<FloodBot1> xro: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hramrach> http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu saucy main
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, worked two days ago I doubt there is any problem. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<dtcrshr> xro:  try #aircrack-ng
<hramrach> dtcrshr: do I use network manager?
<hramrach> how do I tell?
<hramrach> how is resolv.conf supposed to be created? it just works in Debian and any other distro I can recall
<Pici> blob4000: sure
<hramrach> but in Ubuntu I have no resolv.conf
<blob4000> Pici: fixed it!
<Pici> blob4000: yay!
<blob4000> it was in my iptables
<Pici> blob4000: I didn't see it there before... but maybe  I missed it?
<blob4000> i think fail2ban added something to iptables?
<daftykins> that's how it works
<daftykins> lol.
<blob4000> lol
<blob4000> well there you have it, i'll take a deeper look at fail2ban before reinstalling it
<Pici> blob4000: weird.
<blob4000> thanks again
<daftykins> hramrach: there's pretty much always an /etc/resolv.conf - are you sure?
<hramrach> yes, I have no damn resolv.conf
<hramrach> there is an empty space the shape of resolv.conf. I checked
<Pici> !resolvconf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Pici> hramrach: Take a look at the links above, they might shed some light on your situation
<hramrach> Pici: thanks
<fellayaboy> is it possible to setup a Portable SSH Server.  that no matter where i connect it to...no matter which router its under i can connec to
<YokoBR> hey guys, anybody using hybrid amd graphics (muxless)?
<hramrach> Pici: ok, so I made the symlink. Now I have totally bogus resolv.conf
<zackiv31> anyone know how to save a csv from Gnumeric ?
<unicorn-lightnin> Hello.. I've been trying to get AMD drivers installed for about two days with no luck. I have ATI/Intel hybrid graphics and was told I need to se the driver from AMD's website. After installing it, Unity boots, but it is completely invisible. I can click on where the icons would be, and the applications open up fine, so I know that Unity is running. If I try to run glxgears, I get extreme lag. If try to run fglrxinfo, I get
<unicorn-lightnin> this error: "Setting of real/effective user Id to 0/0 failed"
<unicorn-lightnin> I've been able to remedy that error temporarily by running "sudo chmod -R 777 /proc/ati/" but this only works until I reboot, and it doesn't fix the invisible desktop problem.
<Ashva> Hi, I want to log all commands that a ssh user run on my server, Can someone guide me on this?
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: there is some hybris support in latest X11/kernel with the radeon driver
<hramrach> it's very experimental
<hramrach> I would not hope for hybris support from AMD. It would actually have to work with the Intel driver which is not going to happen until the driver grows a stable interface - never
<matubaum> Hello, I'm having troubles. Every time I need to install something  (for example postgresql)  I get: a list of tasks like this.  How can i do to thebug and fix this?   Using ubuntu 12
<hramrach> now I would not hope for much support for anything from radeon driver either since it insists on using hte proprietary and broken AtomBIOS blob by AMD instead of doing proper modesetting
<unicorn-lightnin> hmmm
<hramrach> to sum up when you get an AND graphics card and are running Linux you are screwed
<unicorn-lightnin> so you are saying I need to update the kernel? Or use the open source drivers?
<unicorn-lightnin> the Open Source drivers won't let me game, so they are not really a viable option for me..
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: I think you have some chance for it to work with opensource drivers in like a year
<hramrach> if you don't insist on using both cards radeon only is probably good enough for gaming .. unless the actual screen connections are routed through the Intel card
<hramrach> as for opensource drivers and gaming - some games do work but there is definitely much room for improvement
<unicorn-lightnin> hramrach, how would I set that up? every time I tried to install only the ATI drivers, it seemed to break my computer with a boot to black screen. When I followed a guide for installing hybrid graphics, I at least had slightly better results.
<hramrach> I guess either you need newer drivers or your display is indeed connected to the Intel card
<unicorn-lightnin> that laptop isn't that new. about 1.5 ears old..
<unicorn-lightnin> year*
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: does the graphics work with Intel driver only?
<unicorn-lightnin> n the open source driver?
<unicorn-lightnin> sorry, do you mean the open source driver?*
<unicorn-lightnin> or is there some proprietary intel driver to install
<hramrach> there is opensource Intel and radeon driver, and then there is that AMD blob
<matubaum> Please I need help!, I'm having troubles. Every time I need to install something  (for example postgresql)  I get: a list of tasks like this.  How can i do to thebug and fix this?   Using ubuntu 12
<hramrach> the AMD blob replaces radeon
<matubaum> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DGwcR3mS
<matubaum> Maybe I have packages installed from different versions of ubuntu, Can i check that some how?
<unicorn-lightnin> it does work on the open source driver.. just no gaming performance.
<hramrach> and when you use opensource driver is it the Intel driver or teh Radeon one?
<slowe> Quick question on installing Ubuntu over the network: when I use a preseed file that specifies an internal HTTP repository for installation, it changes the /etc/apt/sources.list to use only that repository. Is there a workaround? (other than replacing the file after installation)
<unicorn-lightnin> hramrach, im not sure, how would i know?
<rafs> hi guys, i am having a problem with the bar controls in rhythmbox, look: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/524c6d2265a2d.png, what do i?
<hramrach> when you boot without the AMD driver you get X log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or somesuch which tells you which driver is used
<matubaum> Where can i check if Have external repos  installed on my system?
<genii> matubaum: If there's anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   then those are PPA
<slowe> Quick question: is it normal/expected for a local network install via HTTP to change /etc/apt/sources.list to show only the internal HTTP server?
<matubaum> genii: Thanks I have a lot of them, everyone finish with "precise". I want to fix this http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=DGwcR3mS..... Could I delete them all and run "apt-get install -f" to solve the problem?
<rafs> hi guys, i am having a problem with the bar controls in rhythmbox, look: http://img.ctrlv.in/img/524c6d2265a2d.png, what do i?
<unicorn-lightnin> hramrach, here is my log: http://pastebin.com/KkLTwvmN
<hramrach> dtcrshr: so I got a resolv.conf and now the webupd8 repo seems to work ok
<unicorn-lightnin> I don't really want to go back to the open source driver right now because it feels like I'm so close
<unicorn-lightnin> did you see where I said that sudo chmod -777 /proc/ati makes everything work perfectly?
<unicorn-lightnin> it works great until I reboot.
<hramrach> perfectly except nothing is visible?
<genii> !ppa-purge
<unicorn-lightnin> I just need someway to make that change permanent.
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hramrach> or perfectly as in it actually works
<unicorn-lightnin> well, hramrach, GLXGears works great, and I can open games from terminal
<genii> matubaum: Please see the bot's link for ppa purging. Apologies on lag, work requiring me a lot today.
<matubaum> genii: I'm on it
<unicorn-lightnin> maybe I should try restarting Unity after running that command.
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: try adding the chmod command to /etc/rc.local
<matubaum> genii: thanks a lot I'm going to try it
<unicorn-lightnin> so I would do that with sudo gedit  /etc/rc.local, right?
<unicorn-lightnin> I don't want to mess up any permissions is why I'm asking
<hramrach> yes, that should work
<hramrach> you can look what the permissions are afterwards
<unicorn-lightnin> and that goes before exit 0, right?
<hramrach> yes, before that line
<unicorn-lightnin> and do I include the "sudo" in "sudo chmod -R 777 /proc/ati/ ?"
<hramrach> no, it already runs as root
<unicorn-lightnin> k
<hramrach> so no need for sudo
<unicorn-lightnin> ok, let me reboot
<unicorn-lightnin> thanks hramrach
<unicorn-lightnin> brb
<unicorn-lightnin> IT WORKED!!! OMFG I LOVE YOU HRAMRACH
<unicorn-lightnin> YES
<unicorn-lightnin> FOUR DAYS OF NON STOP WORKING ON THIS YES YES YES YES
<IdleOne> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<unicorn-lightnin> :p
<unicorn-lightnin> the level of excitement called for it.
<hramrach> now you can have lots of days nonstop gaming .. unless the driver crashes too much :p
<rafs> normal
<slowe> Quick question: is it normal/expected for a local network install via HTTP to change /etc/apt/sources.list to show only the internal HTTP server?
<tmmunq> floodbot needs to make friends with a capsbot...
<dtcrshr> well, any clues on updating java?
<wilee-nilee> dtcrshr, contact the ppa if you are sure this is not user error.
<dtcrshr> well, not much info about the ppa contatcs, ill google
<Patrice> Hi everybody. I would like to transform my old laptop in a opensim server. What operating system is the best? Ubuntu server or Linux server? (i don't care about to have or not any graphic interface).
<LOL> Hi
<wilee-nilee> Patrice, This is ubuntu support.
<hramrach> dtcrshr: what exactly does not work? the package list for therepo appears to update fine
<Patrice> wilee-nilee yes, i know, thank you, but if i ask the same question on linux irc they'll tell me the same. Excuse my question
<Guest545> any news abour Bay Trail-T SoC and its support on linux?
<wilee-nilee> Patrice, Do like the rest of us, try what seems adequate till your happy.
<auronandace> Patrice: you realise that a ubuntu server is a linux server right?
<Patrice> yes but there is diferent versions
<Patrice> with different libraries, i guess.
<dtcrshr> is there any reverse command to "add-apt-repository"
<dtcrshr> to purge one aded ppa
<Patrice> i 'm downoloading 2 completely different version of linux server. Ubuntu one and Linux one.
<Pici> !ppapurge | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<wilee-nilee> !ppa purge
<dtcrshr> thanks pici and wilee-nilee
<Patrice> i just wanted to know wich one was the most adapted to what i want to do.
<dtcrshr> well, not on my repos
<loa> how i can easy record my desktop?
<auronandace> Patrice: if whatever software you require is in the ubuntu repos than the ubuntu server will be a good fit for you
<loa> easy and in cool format ^^^
<Pici> dtcrshr: really? Are you on lucid? It was only pushed to backports there.
<loa> and less cpu hungry as possible)
<Patrice> but what makes Ubuntu more adapted than SUSE or any other?
<Corey> Hmm, tharkun is on the road today. We should hilight him in more channels.
<dtcrshr> well, I removed the lines by hand and added the webupd8 ppa again and worked
<Patrice> I'm runing opensim under Xubuntu wiith mono. I install it copying the folfer in /opt/
<Patrice> will i be able to do that under linux basic server? without any graphic interface?
<auronandace> Patrice: of course
<Calinou> Guest545: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ2MDI
<Calinou> can help
<Calinou> more: http://www.google.com/custom?domains=www.phoronix.com&q=bay+trail&sa=Search&sitesearch=www.phoronix.com&client=pub-0253814508491313&forid=1&channel=7336209522&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&flav=0000&sig=jw6jQQQQaVBZd27M&cof=GALT%3A%232b6b29%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23FFFFFF%3BVLC%3A2b6b29%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3A000000%3BALC%3A2b6b29%3BLC%3A2b6b29%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A3e3e3e%3BGIMP%3A3e3e3e%3BLH%3A50%3BLW%3A292%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.phoronix.com
<Calinou> %2Fphxcms-css%2Fgoogle_search.jpg%3BS%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2F%3BFORID%3A1&hl=en
 * Calinou facehoof
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YokoBR> guys, please, i can't mount my usb hard drive http://pastebin.com/dwknJqJc
<Guest73579> Hi, guys, I have a problem. I did the instructions to enable the subwoofer on my HP Envy m6, and it worked as it should. I went into alsamixer to see if i could hear the subwoofer only. I turned down the Speaker channel so I could only hear the sub. That worked, but when I tried to turn the main speakers up again, they wouldn't turn up.
<hramrach> YokoBR: try a different port or something
<Guest73579> The headphone jack won't work either.
<hramrach> either the drive is broken or the cable is bad or the port is
<genii> YokoBR: Is your USB controller USB2 or something different?
<Guest73579> It worked before the fix.
<genii> hramrach: Might also be they are using ehci (usb2) driver when their port is usb1 or usb3
<Guest545> Calinou, Thanks.
<YokoBR> hramrach, tried every single port. genii, usb2.
<hramrach> YokoBR: is it a rotating drive?
<delinquentme> what kind of hurt would I be looking at if I uninstalled and reinstalled python through the package manager
<YokoBR> hramrach, yep. It's not a sdd driver.
<YokoBR> drive*
<hramrach> YokoBR: maybe try a powered hub or an Y cable that allows drawoing power from multiple ports
<Calinou> it's SSD, also "SSD Drive" is repeating
<Calinou> Solid State Drive Drive...
<khudoyor> привет всем
<stingsay`> hello i have problem installing mysql i am getting an error : invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<stingsay`> hello i have problem installing mysql i am getting an error : invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<ikonia> stingsay`: you said that
<Susning> Hi. I'm using Elementary OS which is based on Ubuntu 12.04... I want to use the  nouveau-drivers to narrow down if it is the nvidia drivers that makes my computer freeze. I can't seem to go back to nouveau. I've uninstalled all other nvidia packages then nouveau. Removed the old xorg.conf. Reconfigured xorg (and got a new xorg.conf). In the new xorg.conf it says that I use nouveau. If I do lspci -nnk | grep... It shows that the kernel drive
<Susning> r in use is nvidia. So I can't seem to get it to use nouveau. Any ideas?
<auronandace> Susning: elementary isn't supported here
<OerHeks> Susning, join #elementary
<Susning> I did, and got no answer, and was directed here. I suppose installing nouveau would follow the same logics as in ubuntu 12.04?
<xrandr> hi. I am running ubuntu 13.04 and i cannot get my iPhone which is running iOS 7.0.2 to mount. Anyone have any ideas?
<OerHeks> Susning, good reason not to use elementary, no support ?
<Susning> OerHeks, Got support on many things, and some not. Same as here, got support on some things, and some not. I use both Ubuntu and eOS, on different machines.
<unicorn-lightnin> hramrach, you still around?
<quizme> hi, is there a way to create a continuously open file "view" of a log file using grep?
<Susning> Just thought I would give it a try here, since it's based on Ubuntu.
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: why?
<Pici> quizme: like tail -f filename | grep whatever   ?
<hramrach> if you have a question just ask it
<quizme> pici: yeah
<Susning> But if it's against any guidelines or something to answer eOS related question I won't be nagging you ;)
<xrandr> Anyone?
<quizme> pici: that's what i was looking for :)
<unicorn-lightnin> well, if I close the lid of my laptop, and then re-open it, I freeze at a black screen, I was wondering if that is related to the video drivers and what we were just working on, or something else
<quizme> pici: i was piping grep into tail, so it wasn't working
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: some of your drivers probably does not survive suspend
<hramrach> just set the action on lid close to nothing in your power manager software
<unicorn-lightnin> well... I'd like to be able to suspend..
<unicorn-lightnin> maybe hibernation would work?
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: well, give up on Radeon then
<quizme> pici: I tried it, it works as expocted when piping to the STDOUT but not to a file… maybe the buffer is not getting flushed ?
<unicorn-lightnin> :(
<hramrach> actually it might be different driver that gives problems but I would suspect graphics first
<unicorn-lightnin> how can I check?
<Calinou> both won't work
<Calinou> suspend and hibernation cause a lot of problems in general
<Calinou> with all drivers, on linux
<hramrach> by removing random drivers until suspend works ;-)
<hramrach> Calinou: but radeon iso ne for the worst :p
<unicorn-lightnin> isn't there some error log I can check?
<Calinou> nvidia proprietary has problems too
<Calinou> intel is probably the "least worst" at suspend
<hramrach> unicorn-lightnin: since it's locked up you don;t get teh logs. obviously
<Pici> quizme: What do you mean, whats command are you using?
<quizme> pici: tail -f log.txt | grep 1.png > 1.txt
<hramrach> you can search for linux powermanagement debugging
<hramrach> you can like not suspend hte consoles and see if you do get any logs
<hramrach> and hten bug the maintainer of whatever driver seems to lock up :p
<Pici> quizme: Hmmm. I had to resort to stackoverflow, take a look here, as there are a few options you can try: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/972370/how-do-you-pipe-input-through-grep-to-another-utility
<trism> quizme: in expect-dev there is an unbuffer command that allows you to work around the buffering
<quizme> truism, pick: thank you
<quizme> trism i mean
<Pici> I thought there was an argument to tail or grep that would unbuffer, but it looks like its the other way around.
<YokoBR> genii, hramrach, changed the cable, tryied to plug on a powered hub, still can't make it work: usb 1-6: reset high-speed USB device number 27 using ehci_hcd
<quizme> grep --line-buffered
<quizme> ?
<Pici> quizme: yeah, but that probably won't help.
<quizme> there is flush in awk
<nightdrever> where are my programs stored? im trying to link my browser with something else but i dont know where to look for it?
<genii> YokoBR: Perhaps try: sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd&& sudo modprobe ohci-hcd    ...then try plugging it in again
<YokoBR> genii FATAL: Module ehci_hcd is builtin
<genii> Bah.
<quizme> tail -f log.txt | awk '/1.png/ {print; fflush("")}'    > 1.txt
<quizme> that did it for me
<vikwiki> #join sympy
<RightOn> /j sympy
<meh34> hey guys, is there a way to get a list of who connected to SSH to an ubuntu server?
<matubaum> Silly question, I opened "Update Manager" and pressed "Apply changes" (I' m currently on ubuntu 12.04)...   Am I updating or upgrading??
<zykotick9> meh34: try "w" in terminal
<meh34> zykotick9, thanks but this shows who is connnected right now
<meh34> zykotick9, i wanted to see who connected in the past couple of weeks with their ip if possible
<meh34> i just found some commands in my 'history' that i dont remember doing
<zykotick9> meh34: oh sorry "connected" past tense.  you could check your auth logs perhaps.
<Myrtti> matubaum: updating
<Myrtti> matubaum: unless you've changed some settings deep down
<matubaum> Myrtti: I only deactivated a ppa repo from a checkbox
<Myrtti> then it should be fine
<genii> meh34: As zykotick9 recommends, check the /var/log/auth.log and if you need to open the archived ones for viewing, zcat /var/log/auth.log.2.gz   ( or whatever number you have of them after 2 as well)
<meh34> thanks
<meh34> im looking at the file right now
<meh34> one more thing, is there a way to get a timestamp with the 'history' command?
<matubaum> Myrtti: Cool! thanks
<genii> meh34: If you're seeing a lot of password attempts at root or so on in the auth.log, might want to install fail2ban
<antoks> Hi, I'm trying to get somewhat decent performance from my Sapphire radeon 4890 gpu, with radeon drivers. I'm using kernel 3.11.3, mesa 9.3, have lixtns0 installed, radeon.dpm=1. I still only see ~26 FPS with unigine sanctuary in benchmark mode! (phoronix reports that 4890 should do ~55 with radeon drivers, a bit unsure about settings). I've also followed some tips from the arch-wiki.
<meh34> genii, im going to.. but it would help if i can see when those commands were issued from the history really
<antoks> what really weirds me out, is that I tried to disable vsync with a ~/.drirc file, but then suddenly I got higher framerates (locked to 30fps), which made me believe I suddenly had vsync enabled instead, and that it gives me highe fps!
<antoks> Anyone seen this before?
<Calinou> unigine + radeon usually don't mix that well
<Calinou> unigine hates OSS drivers :P
<Calinou> does it happen with other games?
<xangua> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<nick__> Hai there everyone.  So, I've got a big big problem
<antoks> Calinou: haven't tried with anything but unigine tropics and sanctuary, no
<antoks> I used those since they where used in the phoronix benchmark of my card (4890), and was easy to download and run
<antoks> and I get ~ half the performance
<nick__> Not sure if anyones able to help but heres what I got: I was on 13.04, installed ATI driver for my card (hd 4200, driver=13.1) that I got from AMD's site for 64 bit.  Well, that failed.  So I got looking into it and it was to be used on 13.04, so i installed 12.04, made sure kernel was support by driver (kernel 3.2.x), installed the drivers, no luck (theres more...)
<Calinou> don't do that
<antoks> so I'm wondering if I have not set some important env-variable to trigger something new.
<Calinou> on 13.04, HD4000s and prior are unsupported with the proprietary driver.
<Calinou> but, you should also not use the driver from amd's website
<Calinou> only from packages
<Calinou> you did TWO mistakes :P
<nick__> So I started looking at posts and a lot seem to have this problem.  I installed the driver, now my resolution is 1024x768 (horrible), im on 12.04 and using kernel 3.2 and ati driver 13.1
<nick__> ?
<Calinou> also, do you really need the proprietary driver?
<nick__> id like it, yes
<Calinou> an HD4200 is very unpowerful, you probably don't need it
<nick__> games run like shit on here
<wilee-nilee> !nicks
<nick__> lol, games run better on vista
<Calinou> they'll still run like shit with proprietary
<nick__> :(
<wilee-nilee> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<nick__> sorry
<IdleOne> also, please more content and less returns
<nick__> im real frustrated as well.  ive been fighting this all day
<Calinou> try disabling desktop effects/compositing if you want better performance in games, and tune their settings better.
<nick__> is the ati proprietary driver even possible for radeon hd 4200 on ubuntu 12.04?
<Calinou> I think so
<wilee-nilee> Calinou, nick__ use nicks please.
<Calinou> what do you mean?
<nick__> i am nick?
<Calinou> ah
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I extract sound of a movie?
<wilee-nilee> <ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<wilee-nilee> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nick__> Calinou: how do i uninstall the failed fglrx now, would you know?  If its going to be this much hassle, I'll use the one included with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> just keeps things from being confusing is all
<mojtaba> or save audio file of a multimedia file like mp4 or avi or ...
<Calinou> nick__: if you don't have any important data, just reinstall :\
<nick__> wilee-nilee: yes, i understand, i just didnt think of it
<Calinou> mojtaba: VLC can do that maybe, but I'm not sure
<wilee-nilee> nick__, Cool, easy mistake carry on. ;)
<nick__> Calinou: I shall do that :(  I have /home on its own partition
<Alan423> Should i upgrade to GNOME??
<wilee-nilee> Alan423, from what?
<Alan423> Ubuntu 12.8
<Calinou> wilee-nilee: didn't think of it either :P
<nick__> Alan423: It depends.  do you like messy and unintuitive?
<Calinou> Alan423: 12.8 isn't a version of ubuntu or gnome
<wilee-nilee> Alan423, 12.04?
<Alan423> Maybe it is 13.1
<mojtaba> Calinou: Do you know how can I do that via command line? I have lots of video files, and I want to do this.
<bibic682> anyone....which linux distro does the most with the least resources
<wilee-nilee> Alan423, run uname -a and post the info
<nick__> bibic682: crunchbang I hear is good
<wilee-nilee> Alan423, and what desktop
<Calinou> mojtaba: ffmpeg maybe then, but it has a steep learning curve
<Calinou> maybe there is a GUI frontend to ffmpeg that can help
<mojtaba> Calinou: Have you ever done this before?
<Calinou> no :(
<bibic682> not familiar with that....I have a amd64 754 mb set up with win xp...runs great but would love to dual boot a linux disto
<gordonjcp> bibic682: what spec is it?
<nick__> bibic682: I'm not too familiar with it either, to be honest.  Ubuntu is very easy, somewhat light, and powerful, so I find its great to use.  Unfortunately I need to dual boot a windows installation for work, so I got Windos and Ubuntu
<gordonjcp> bibic682: if it can run XP, it can run any version of Ubuntu
<mojtaba> When I run sound Recorder and click on the red circle nothing happens and it does not start recording. Does anybody know what could be the problem?
<gordonjcp> bibic682: if it is just barely capable of running XP (like, no 3D acceleration) try Xubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, what is a program I could use to just view the output of a capture device, I don't even need to record
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: not at all
<nick__> Pinkamena_D: screenshot?
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: hm?
<antoks> I forgot to mention that the reason I'm doing all this is to try to get better performance with heroes of newerth =d
<Calinou> Lubuntu is even lighter, I'd suggest it on old machines :)
<Pinkamena_D> sorry, I mean a video capture device
<nick__> Pinkamena_D: or kazaam i think is good for that
<gordonjcp> Calinou: Lubuntu uses LXDE, which is horribly buggy
<Calinou> in which sense?
<nick__> Pinkamena_D: sorry, not sure.
<bibic682> I have used  ubuntu up to 10.10....when I install 12.04 unity is slow on my machine.....amd 64  with 2gig ram single core processor
<Calinou> I used it a bit, only bug I found was mouse wheel sometimes being ignored in games (but I'm on xubuntu anyway)
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: xp has much lower ram requirements then ubuntu
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: XP won't really work with less than 512M
<nick__> Gentoo64: Damn Small Linux and Crunchbang are both supposed to be very small
<mojtaba> When I run sound Recorder and click on the red circle nothing happens and it does not start recording. Does anybody know what could be the problem?
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: works on 128
<otak> bibic682: generally you'll find it's the desktop not the distro which is light or slow,
<nick__> mojtaba: check your input devices in your sound settings
<nick__> When will Ubuntu Touch be available for my HTC phone?
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: <shrug>
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: it's probably not very usable thought
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: *though
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: just saying, its a lot lighter
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: back when it came out, it wasn't usable in less than 512M
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: I can't see it being any better now
<bibic682> gordonjcp: my machine is fast with win xp I have a radeon 9500 graphics card  ...when I try ubuntu, unity just sucks....it ran real well up to 10.10
<Gentoo64> when it came out no one hardly had 512
<nexustwelve> Openbox is about as light as it gets.
<gordonjcp> bibic682: give Xubuntu a shot
<Gentoo64> nah its not
<mojtaba> nick__: It shows Record from input: Master
<Gentoo64> i3 uses like 2mb ram
<gordonjcp> bibic682: radeon 9500 ought to be okay, but older ATI cards are finicky to get going
<mojtaba> nick_: in the sound settings, it shows my input is my internal microphone
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: i3 isn't very good though
<Gentoo64> yeah it is
<mojtaba> nick_: but it is not working!
<Gentoo64> might not be for you
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: it's a tiling wm
<nick__> mojtaba: try making sure that your microphone is plugged in, and being recognized by the sound settings, I'm no master with Ubuntu, was just here to ask a driver question
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: it's pointless
<bibic682> any way of installing it without grub loader taking over?
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: to you
<gordonjcp> bibic682: you need some means of booting Linux
<nick__> mojtaba: sorry, maybe someone else has the answer.  if not feel free to post on ubuntuforums.com
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: I don't understand the obsession with tiling WMs and tiny pixelly grey-on-grey fonts
<mojtaba> nick_: Thanks, but it shows it is working when I am in sound settings.
<mojtaba> nick_: ok, thanks
<gordonjcp> Gentoo64: we got rid of tiling WMs 30 years ago because they sucked
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: no
<mojtaba> Does anybody know why the sound recorder is not working?!
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: what happens when you try to use it?
<nexustwelve> I'm grateful for so many DE options.
<bibic682> when I download and install from windows....ubuntu will dual boot . I can uninstall and I am back to booting to windows
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: nothing happens when I click on the red button for recording.
<gordonjcp> bibic682: not really, there used to be a thing called wubi but it's not very good
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: what does "Record from input:" say?
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: Master
<nexustwelve> You can undo grub's changes using a windows CD and the recovery console.
<gordonjcp> bibic682: if you don't want to install, just run it from a USB stick
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: and "Record as:"?
<nexustwelve> Just run bootrec.exe /fixboot and bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: There is nothing!!
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: select something
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: The list is empty!
<bibic682> I might give Xubuntu a try...thanks for the tips!!
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: strange, that's where to start looking then
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: wonder why it has no codecs listeD?
<gordonjcp> goodnight, all
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: should I install something? before it was working I guess
<gordonjcp> mojtaba: possibly, not sure what
<SuperLag> Is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the Preferences for Terminal?
<Gentoo64> gordonjcp: night
<chaotic_good> ubuntu scores one against the redhat empire!!!! has reiserfsprogs avaiulable!!!
<chaotic_good> in 1204
<chaotic_good> !!
<Gentoo64> lol
<mojtaba> gordonjcp: That is strange!
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<bibic682> nexustwelve: I had the rude awakening of repartitioning my hard drive to remove kubuntu and then I couldnt get back to windows...luckilly I had an install disk and repaired the MBR
<otak> SuperLag: does the 'menu' key next to right-ctrl work for that?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know when this will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/1106908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1106908 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "Sound Recorder can not record sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SuperLag> otak: I don't have a Menu key on my laptop. On the left of right-Ctrl, I have PrtSc, and on the right, it's PgUp
<sergiudev> loooooll
<sergiudev> mann, that ubuntu is a joke
<sergiudev> is more worst then windows xp in 20 tims
<sergiudev> is stupid operation system
<SuperLag> sergiudev: you're smoking crack, dude
<sergiudev> fireofx lunch in 4-5 sconds :DD
<sergiudev> control centr, 3-4 seconds
<SuperLag> I take that back. You're just a troll.
<sergiudev> Dont developers understand that permanent asking of pass in soft ware center, is stupidness??
<sergiudev> i must enter my password 20 times
<sergiudev> :)
<sergiudev> probaly its possible to rmove that.
<sergiudev> cant install steam,You are missing the following 32-bit libraries, and Steam may not run:
<sergiudev> libc.so.6
<sergiudev> only
<sergiudev> guru can understand that..
<SuperLag> /ignore sergiudev
<chaotic_good> reiserFS raid 10 FOR THE WIN
<bekks> SuperLag: good choice.
<sergiudev> very worst systemm
<genii> sergiudev: Nop one's forcing you to use it. Use whatever you like.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, I am trying to get my video capture device to work (SMI grabber device) but I can not find where it has been mounted. This is the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/2TDgXAFd  any ideas?
<sergiudev> its only for linus torvalds ;)
<ztane> freiserfs, raid0
<ztane> killerfs
<chaotic_good> free hans!
<Naddd> can someone tell me how the red dot at the bottom of the volume control in the capture section of the mixer works?
<Naddd> red is mic on / gray is mic off?
<chaotic_good> iceWM
<sergiudev> genii: yes, i just wanted to give two tips to make ubuntu better to surf: remove that effects and auto-clicking on programs (need double click)
<chaotic_good> for the win
<sergiudev> and how to remove visual efects?
<sergiudev> ;)))
<genii> sergiudev: If you need help configuring Software Center not to ask for your password 20 times, or to install Steam, then you can ask here and someone might help.
<sergiudev> If someone could help for the beginning, to remove visual windows effects.. Iam using ubnutu 13.04 Gnome version with unity..
<genii> sergiudev: But keep in mind, people are far less inclined to help you if the first thing you do is just rant about how bad you think it is, etc
<sergiudev> i like start button from unity
<sergiudev> )
<giuseppe_g> hello
<sergiudev> how to make all windows hide, alt+d, there arent ctrl+alt delete like in windows
<sergiudev> this Os muist be like windows
<sergiudev> is undere
<sergiudev> this system is joke
<sergiudev> dont use it;)
<bazhang> !nounity | sergiudev
<ubottu> sergiudev: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<giuseppe_g> Is it possible to to build a distro on ubuntu
<bazhang> !remaster | giuseppe_g
<ubottu> giuseppe_g: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<giuseppe_g> but to sell and distribute
<bazhang> sergiudev, keep all the nonsense chat elsewhere
<sergiudev> bazhang
<giuseppe_g> ???
<sergiudev> say me, how to remove visual effects in ubuntu 13.04???
<sergiudev> give me dirrct answer
<sergiudev> its not possible, you must use conf files
<Naddd> fuck this cat
<Naddd> chat
<sergiudev> or install additional programs
<Naddd> 8===================D
<Naddd> PENIS
<giuseppe_g> hello
<bazhang> !patience | sergiudev
<ubottu> sergiudev: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<giuseppe_g> can i sell modified ubuntu software with the ubuntu logo
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> giuseppe_g: you should contact Canonical to get info about using the Ubuntu logo. www.canonical.com
<unicorn-lightnin> sorry to bother you again hramrach, but could you remind me the location that you had me enter that start up command?
<giuseppe_g> can I sell modified ubuntu software with the ubuntu logo with its name, such as execs files that had not been deleted.
<unicorn-lightnin> I accidentally broke X and couldn't boot, so I just re-installed.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know when this will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/1106908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1106908 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "Sound Recorder can not record sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mojtaba> What should I do?
<sergiudev> haha, one aditional tab in firefox ubuntu need 1-2 second to open
<sergiudev> :D
<giuseppe_g> can I sell modified ubuntu software with the ubuntu logo with its name, such as execs files that had not been deleted.
<sergiudev> all we know that its slow ok .
<IdleOne> giuseppe_g: you should contact Canonical to get info about using the Ubuntu logo. www.canonical.com
<IdleOne> giuseppe_g: we don't handle trademark and copyright questions here
<high_fiver> sergiudev, what system u git?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know when this will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/1106908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1106908 in gnome-media (Ubuntu) "Sound Recorder can not record sound" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<high_fiver> *got
<giuseppe_g> Where do you
<sergiudev> high_fiver, ubuntu gnome 13.04 ...
<genii> giuseppe_g: Maybe read http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<sergiudev> its good, but its hard to understand
<high_fiver> sergiudev, no what OS, what system
<giuseppe_g> Thanks
<sergiudev> You Mean proccesor etc?
<high_fiver> *not, fuck me can't type today
<high_fiver> sergiudev, exactly
<IdleOne> high_fiver: no cursing please
<genii> giuseppe_g: The pertinent one you want read, which links from there, is http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<genii> giuseppe_g: Apologies, http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy
<giuseppe_g> thx
<sergiudev> high_fiver dual core, but it freez couse of visual efects i suppose ,
<high_fiver> sergiudev, Duo/Athlon come on you can tell me
<high_fiver> sergiudev, I'm sure the 'slowness' I more to do with your hardware than Ubuntu
<sergiudev> you know that onwindows verything run magic
<sergiudev> on ubuntu gnome everything freze if slow proccesor
<sergiudev> ;D
<sergiudev> need xubuntnu ;))
<high_fiver> need a new comp
<high_fiver> save your pocket money and invest
<sergiudev> you need to install addition tools from software center like compiz tweak to remove effects ;))
<sergiudev> this is Os for students
<sergiudev> not any forgivness for ubuntu if not as easy to manage like windows
<Guest21029> hello guys, do you know any good audio player with advanced playlist support and powerful features, to mount a radio?
<bazhang> !ot | sergiudev
<ubottu> sergiudev: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> !players | Guest21029
<ubottu> Guest21029: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sergiudev> i should be director of ubnutu
<Guest21029> thank you
<Guest21029> i will test them
<sergiudev> yeah ,this linux is a big joke , tomorrow install windows thanks to linux hlping me to burn iso
<high_fiver> how could you be the director of an OS
<vusie> sergiudev: lolest cumon
<zykotick9> high_fiver: vusie don't feed...
<michaelwang32> is ubuntu 13.04 good for a penitum 4
<vusie> zykotick9: thats it!
<vusie> anyone media player (exept xbmc) with .lrc lyric plugin or suppot?
<vusie> owwwhhhh sorrry anyone who knows
<Rory> vusie: The lyricsdownloader package (available in the official repos) can be used to display lyrics on your desktop. It works with many music players, like rhythmbox, amarak, audacious, exaile, juk, banshee, songbird, etc.
<high_fiver> michaelwang32, I'd recommend Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Rory> vusie: Also I believe Songbird has a lyrics addon of its own
<high_fiver> michaelwang32, how much RAM will you use
<vusie> Rory: thaks!!! leme try them!
<michaelwang32> 1.75 gb
<darklajid> Quantal doesn't seem to have a /etc/mtab anymore. The docevot package for quantal seems to require one (writes an error if none is found). Is that a packaging bug?
<Rory> michaelwang32: Then Xubuntu and Lubuntu will be better off for you - Lubuntu is more lightweight than Xubuntu, but xubuntu is arguably more mature
<michaelwang32> ok
<high_fiver> michaelwang32, RAM is fine for all OS
<high_fiver> michaelwang32, Try running live cd's of them all and see which one is quickest
<Rory> high_fiver: Yes, but if he's got 1.75GiB RAM on a penium 4 he probably won't have the GPU power to run Unity.
<genii> michaelwang32: With those specs, probably Xubuntu or Lubuntu are your best bets
<vusie> michaelwang32: also try elementary
<cjwelborn> Can I add a fat32 partition without losing my Ubuntu installation? I did it before in reverse, I shrunk a Fat32 from windows, and then created a EXT4. Can I shrink my EXT4, and make a Fat32?
<genii> cjwelborn: So long as there's room.
<bekks> cjwelborn: There si always a risk of losing data. You should take a backup before.
<cjwelborn> genii: thanks. plenty of room, i'll give it a try. thankfully everything important is already backed up (i just recently lost EVERYTHING and I'm trying to get my dual-boot back, except this time I started with Ubuntu).
<genii> cjwelborn: If you install Windows onto the new partition, it will wipe out grub, see !mbr after for instructions
<bekks> df -h
<bekks> sorry :)
<cjwelborn> genii: i was afraid of that. and this is a UEFI machine too. I'm hoping boot-repair will save me for a third time.
<high_fiver> has anyone got thunderbolt display working
<nexustwelve> boot-repair is so good.
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a way to tell my system to speed up my laptop fan, or something similar?
<nexustwelve> @DarkAce http://sourceforge.net/projects/fancon/
<nexustwelve> still pre-alpha!
<tiky> how do i put a chokehold on plugin-container of flash, cpu and memory wise
<tiky> process "plugin-container' i.e., adobe flash
<bekks> tiky: you could set up cgroups and set limits on the specific cgroup. But thats far more complicated than stating your real issue :)
<nexustwelve> use renice when it starts behaving like a jerk?
<netdevil> hola
<tiky> hmm...
<netdevil> hmm...
<tiky> trying to find a relative page w/ instructions
<tiky> relevant*
<bekks> tiky: why not stating your real issue?
<tiky> my issue is that flash is choking the crap out of my computer on an hourly basis
<tiky> bcuz as everyone knows it's total garbage
<bekks> tiky: so which ubuntu version, which browser and its version, which adobe flash and its version are you using?
<tiky> 3.8.0.27-generic, x86_64, i think ubuntu 13.04
<tiky> up to date firefox and flash
<tiky> i've had flash problems on every system ever though
<tiky> this one looks like a nasty memory leak
<nexustwelve> flash is well-behaved on mine.  Xubuntu 12.04 LTS x64...liquorix 3.10.12 kernel.
<bekks> tiky: Please state the versions of firefox and flash.
<nexustwelve> Firefox is v24
<siac215> INFO
<tiky> hmm guess my firefox is out of date
<tiky> 23, upgrading to 24
<Tylertwo> [#ubuntu] tiky: What kind of programs are using your flash player? Youtube? Games?
<nexustwelve> Firefox v23 gave me no grief either.
<tiky> youtube
<DarkAceLaptop> thanks, nexustwelve, but it can't find my fan device :P
<Tylertwo> tiky: have you tried lower quality videos? That helps a lot for me. Ie 120 pp instead of 360 or whatever
<tiky> it's actually after the video's finished
<tiky> last time at least
<tiky> great now it's stalling again
<nexustwelve> Try disabling hardware acceleration.  It helps for some.  Also, make sure Flash is at least...11.2.202
<bekks> tiky: Then state the missing information.
<gvo> "input signal out of range"  I used to fix that problem with a change to xorg.conf, but there isn't such a file any longer.  What's the current way of setting horiz/vert freq, refresh?
<tiky> it's true that flash stopped updating its linux version, right?
<gvo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't help
<Tylertwo> tiky: I think so
<TauNeutrino> hey gays
<TauNeutrino> Is something like pdnsd already used in chrome?
<genii> gvo: You can still use xorg.conf file and it will be used, it's just not made by default any more.
<genii> !xorgconf | gvo
<ubottu> gvo: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<gvo> genii: OK thanks.
<TauNeutrino> hey sry
<TauNeutrino> someone alive?
<Tylertwo> TauNeutrino: maybe?
<TauNeutrino> ah ok
<TauNeutrino> is something like pdnsd already used in chrome?
<Tylertwo> TauNeutrino: never heard of pdnsd
<TauNeutrino> its a webcaching
<TauNeutrino> -a
<TauNeutrino> local caching of dns information
<TauNeutrino> ect.
<xangua> TauNeutrino: you might have better luck at #chromium
<TauNeutrino> ah ok thx
<TauNeutrino> byebye
<Magyarok> How do I stop my ubuntu server from pinging?
<Magyarok> Is anyone here?
<Tylertwo> Magyarok: maybe?
<nexustwelve> ctrl C
<nexustwelve> or...ps ax | grep ping....followed by kill 'pid for ping'
<unicorn-lightnin> could anyone tell me where I should place a command to automatically run when the computer starts? I need it for my video drivers, and earlier hramrach told me but I forgot to save it
<mojtaba> Can I go to a specific workspace by its number? not by alt+ctrl+arrow key (instantly, go to that workspace.)
<mojtaba> suppose I have 10 workspaces, and I do not want to reveal the workspaces in between
<loa> unicorn-lightnin, you can create upstart job, need example?
<unicorn-lightnin> there was a particular text file that hramrach had me edit earlier
<unicorn-lightnin> It fixed everything..
<unicorn-lightnin> I added this line of text to it "chmod -R 777 /proc/ati/"
<mojtaba> Can I go to a specific workspace by its number? not by alt+ctrl+arrow key (instantly, go to that workspace.) suppose I have 10 workspaces, and I do not want to reveal the workspaces in between.
<loa> unicorn-lightnin, then you can try to search it, grep -nr '/proc/ati' /etc/*
<unicorn-lightnin> well, the problem is I had to re-install Ubuntu
<loa> lol
<unicorn-lightnin> I don't have it anymore
<loa> unicorn-lightnin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9853/how-can-i-make-rc-local-run-on-startup
<Magyarok> Could someone help me with setting up DNS for ubuntu server?
<unicorn-lightnin> does rc.local run as root?
<unicorn-lightnin> loa?
<bekks> unicorn-lightnin: yes, it does.
<mojtaba> Can I go to a specific workspace by its number? not by alt+ctrl+arrow key (instantly, go to that workspace.) suppose I have 10 workspaces, and I do not want to reveal the workspaces in between.
<Magyarok> nexustwelve: could you help me with setting up DNS for ubuntu server?
<loa> unicorn-lightnin, yes
<loa> Magyarok, what problem?
<Magyarok> I just freshly installed ubuntu server on a desktop, I need help setting up the DNS
<unicorn-lightnin> loa, I think thats it, thank you!
<Magyarok> How to set it to a static IP
<loa> Magyarok, man interfaces
<Magyarok> under /ect/network/interfaces
<John_Michael> hey, for some reason my ubuntu 12.04.3 server is still prompting me for my password after using ssh-copy-id
<John_Michael> the common solution i found online was to change permissions on authorized_keys but that isnt working
<wilee-nilee> !ssh | John_Michael might help
<ubottu> John_Michael might help: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Magyarok> Ioa, I need specific help with what to write in
<loa> Magyarok, what you have in resolv.conf?
<Jayflux> hey guys, managed to get a shared folder working on  ubuntu server, but how do i get it to show on desktop?
<Jayflux> virtualbox and ubuntu btw
<mojtaba> Can I go to a specific workspace by its number? not by alt+ctrl+arrow key (instantly, go to that workspace.) suppose I have 10 workspaces, and I do not want to reveal the workspaces in between.
<Jayflux> 12.04
<Magyarok> Ioa, could I PM you about this please?
<John_Michael> ahh, it was an encrypted home directory, ty wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> cool, no problem
<loa> Magyarok, ok
<mojtaba> wilee-nilee: Can I go to a specific workspace by its number? not by alt+ctrl+arrow key (instantly, go to that workspace.) suppose I have 10 workspaces, and I do not want to reveal the workspaces in between.
<wilee-nilee> !patience | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Infandum> Is it possible to put Ubuntu Touch on the Samsung Galaxy S2 Tmobile version (T989)?
<ccolorado> what is the syntax to add a ppa from https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux  ? ( i have been trying unsuccesfully to add sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu/tmux on ubuntu 12.04 )
<wilee-nilee> Don't just start asking people, mojtaba
<Neo31> hello, I do not receive emails on launchpad-id@ubuntu.com where should I go to solve the problem please?
<Lighting> hey guys dose anyone know how i can create a forum on ubutu and upload it to a chat room ?
<IdleOne> Neo31: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<IdleOne> Neo31: there is a contact email at the bottom of that wiki.
<Neo31> thanks IdleOne
<darklajid> So, I'm migrating an appliance/installation from precise to quantal (those names are _painful_). The latter seems to lack /etc/mtab. dovecot (installed via apt-get install dovecot) requires that file and hugs syslog, crying about the missing file, if that isn't the case.
<darklajid> In my world that means: Quantal did something crappy OR quantal failed to update dovecot.
<darklajid> (if dovecot drops its reliance on /etc/mtab at all)
<darklajid> Bug? Should I file that?
<Dr_Willis_> hmm. mtab has been in ever release ive noticed..
<Dr_Willis_> every..
<Dr_Willis_> but im on 13.10 at the moment
<Dr_Willis_> brb
<Magyarok> Could someone help me configure SSH on my ubuntu server?
<loa> Nobody will help you if you can't show debug information.
<bekks> !ssh | Magyarok
<ubottu> Magyarok: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<loa> !network loa
<loa> !interfaces loa
<loa> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_Willis_> !brain > loa
<ubottu> loa, please see my private message
<Magyarok> My ubuntu server is acting weird, im having DNS issues
<Magyarok> Could someone help me?
<compdoc> is it running a dns service?
<Magyarok> not sure.
<compdoc> whats the problem?
<Magyarok> I was trying to install webmin, and it came up with errors
<loa> Magyarok, show here you current /etc/network/interfaces
#ubuntu 2013-10-03
<loa> compdoc, he have empty /etc/resolv.conf
<Magyarok> and said try sudo apt-get update, so I did. Now it wont update either
<k1l_> !webmin | Magyarok
<ubottu> Magyarok: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<k1l_> so the mistake was to install webmin in the first place
<Magyarok> well I did not know this, im new here.
<Magyarok> I dont know how to fix it.
<TauNeutrino> hello
<TauNeutrino> another question
<TauNeutrino> is it possible to bundle two umts usb sticks??
<Magyarok> compdoc, can you help me?
<bekks> TauNeutrino: yes, but as already been clued in #ubuntu-de - the answers stay the same.
<compdoc> Magyarok, I dont use webmin, but ppl on the mailing list seem to think webmin is ok. You might try asking there. we might be able to help with dns, if thats the only issue
<Magyarok> I think thats the only issue
<cross20> indo here
<bekks> Magyarok: then which kind of dns issue do you have?
<compdoc> Magyarok, can you pastebin  /etc/resolv.conf     but change personal info, if any?
<colton__> anyone recommend hacking book using linux?
<colton__> anyone recommend hacking book using linux?
<k1l_> colton__: no hacking and illegal stuff in here
<e10byagrue> colton__: what do you mean by "hacking"?
<TauNeutrino> :) aha
<TauNeutrino> hm
<TauNeutrino> and what answer? yes
<Magyarok> compdoc, pastebin.com/EwhheGKV
<Magyarok> bekks, I dont know
<bekks> Magyarok: without a detailed error description, it is impossible to help you...
<Magyarok> I just installed ubuntu server about 15 minutes ago, I dont know how to find out
 * ThalinVien is back from [] - 383544h:8m:33s away
<bekks> Magyarok: Then whats happening? How do you know you have a DNS issue?
<Magyarok> apparently my resolv.conf is empty?
<Magyarok> also I cant update
<colton__> Does anyone know where is network interface files for ubuntu? Ive used centos and fedora so far so I cannot located /etc/sysconfig/network-interfaces/ in ubuntu
<bekks> !details | Magyarok
<ubottu> Magyarok: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> colton__: what are you going to do?
<TauNeutrino> ?
<k1l_> !interfaces | colton__
<k1l_> !network | colton__
<ubottu> colton__: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Magyarok> bekks:Ubuntu server 12.04.3 ...... sudo apt-get update wont work
<k1l_> hmm, that triggers are not what i wanted. /etc/network/interfaces is it in ubuntu colton__
<colton__> thank you!
<bekks> Magyarok: why not? whats happening when doing what? full output in a pastebin please.
<Magyarok> bekks:http://pastebin.com/qntpW1iP
<Magyarok> bekks:  also, my /ect/resolv.conf is empty
<bekks> Magyarok: Then whats your Ubuntu version?
<Magyarok> 12.04.3
<Magyarok> bekks: also when I ping, unknown host comes up
<bekks> Magyarok: then whats the output of: sudo ifconfig -a; sudo netstat -rn; cat /etc/resolv.conf;
<bekks> Magyarok: Put it into a pastebin, again
<Magyarok> bekks:pastebin.com/XmFq1X3r
<loa> bekks, you have super power teaching people make good question.
<loa> s
<bekks> Magyarok: Is this a vm?
<Magyarok> Nope.
<Magyarok> By vm meaning virtual machine?
<bekks> Magyarok: yes.
<bekks> Magyarok: How did you setup the IP?
<Magyarok> Then no its a physical desktop.
<Magyarok> Ioa helped me with that
<loa> show him your /etc/network/interfaces
<loa> http://pastebin.com/rJE8x9Ln
<bekks> loa: good point
<bekks> Magyarok: Whats your /etc/network/interfaces then?
<Magyarok> now i cant connect to it with SSH
<bekks> Magyarok: So what did you do meanwhile?
<Magyarok> Nothing
<compdoc> webmin
<loa> Magyarok, start your eth0
<loa> sudo if-up eth0
<loa> then try ssh again
<bekks> Magyarok: "nothing" will not cause your ssh to be not working.
<Magyarok> well I did nothing....
<loa> Magyarok, you don't restart machine?
<k1l_> Magyarok: you installed noobish software that is known for causing alot of problems
<DarkAceLaptop> alot is not a word
<loa> i forgot add auto eth0 in his config
<loa> so maybe it is problem
<bekks> loa: yes it is.
<loa> after restart eth0 don't start
<Magyarok> It said sudo if-up eth0 command not found
<TJ-> Magyarok: "ifup"
<Magyarok> it says eth0 is already configured
<Magyarok> bekks:
<Magyarok> bekks:http://pastebin.com/rJE8x9Ln
<Magyarok> k1l_:could you help me fix it please?
<Xerofyte> Hello All. Can Anyone please let me know how to Install plasma wallpaper addon in KDE 4.11. I Installed it on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: What have you tried already?
<Magyarok> bekks:you still here?
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: i tried  sudo apt-get install plasma-wallpaper-addon
<Magyarok> ?
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: And you're saying that worked, but it isn't displaying with KDE?
<Dr_Willis_> !info plasma-wallpaper-addon
<ubottu> Package plasma-wallpaper-addon does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis_> plasma-wallpapers-addons - additional wallpaper plugins for Plasma
<loa> Magyarok, echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee > /etc/resolv.conf
<loa> Magyarok, you can use sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<loa> but it is very ditry solution
<loa> VERY VERY
<Dr_Willis_> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Magyarok> I would rather fix it
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: I guess its not. I want to have the Live Wallpapers. I googled for it and I found someone said to get plasma wallpaper addon
<TJ-> Magyarok: I never saw your original problem description, so in the dark here
<Xerofyte> Dr_Willis: yes as the name ADDON means additional plugins
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: So what happend when you did "apt-get install..."? Any error messages?
<Magyarok> TJ-:I am having all kinds of problems with dns, my resolv.conf is empty, and my /etc/network/interfaces is messed up
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: Yes brother.. "Unable to locate package plasma-wallpaper-addon"
<Magyarok> TJ-:Can I PM you about it?
<TJ-> Magyarok: Best to keep it in channel, so others can participate.
<Magyarok> They did, but they left me hanging
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: Let me be more specific, I want to have the DreamDesktop Live wallpapers
<Magyarok> Ive been trying to fix this for the past hour
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: Maybe it's called "plasma-wallpapers-addons"? Did you make a typo?
<loa> I think if you read this carefully you will not have questions at all.
<loa> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<loa> and maybe man network
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: Yes i did.. Same error message as above.
<loa> and maybe do clean installation of ubuntu, becouse maybe webmin messed all your system.
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: What about if you type "apt-cache show plasma-wallpapers-addons"
<TJ-> Magyarok: /etc/resolv.conf should be created by resolvconf automatically based on scripts in /etc/resolvconf/update{-libc,}.d/  . If you're using NetworkManager it'll expect to use dnsmasq to provide DNS service, via 127.0.0.1 or 127.0.1.1
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: Lemme Try this
<TJ-> oh, he's gone!
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: I got a Bunch of Lines.. Should I Pastebin it..?
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: No, was just wondering if it would list info about the package or if it would say it could not locate the package.
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: I guess it actually located it and Its kdeplasma-addons. Am i Right?
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: Sounds like it.
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: Let me try it and get back.
<niceman20> Hi all
<Tylertwo> Xerofyte: ok
<Xerofyte> Tylertwo: The Installation is on the go. Just wanted to Know one thing. How to Delete or remove all those unnecessary packages/PPAs/Repos which are already installed and are consuming disk space.
<bekks> Xerofyte: Install the minimal iso - and just install what you want. By default, there are no PPA used.
<Xerofyte> bekks: Ok. Suppose when we do "sudo apt-get install XYZ" it just installs what we want. No setup files are stored in the Disk. Right.?
<bekks> Xerofyte: there is nothing like "setup files". Packages (.deb) are stored on disk as needed, since they are "extracted" for installing a specific package. you can use apt-get to remove them after installing a package.
<Xerofyte> bekks: thanks for the info Bro.
<hoodigoodi> I'm trying to set up dual boot on laptop with ubuntu cd on pc with win7. Was going fine, from cd, following instructions as per here www.tinyurl.com/cglyb3e. Created the free space but then decided i got the size wrong. I could not resize from the cd so went back and expanded the drive in windows to get back to scratch but now when from the cd I try to create free space again, it tells me 'an error occurred while writing the the chan
<lduros> I'm trying to run: echo "150" > /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightness from my .profile at startup
<lduros> obviously this isn't working as is, and when in the terminal i have to first run "sudo -i"
<lduros> to get su privileges before I can run it. Even running it as sudo [echo command] won't work
<pfifo> !es | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo, please see my private message
<MixX> lduruos maybe try doing a chmod on the file first
<Xerofyte> !sudo | Xerofyte
<ubottu> Xerofyte, please see my private message
<loa> lduros, using sudo you you can do this echo "150" | tee > /sys/class/backlight/gmux_backlight/brightness
<pfifo> lduros: you need to use tee 'echo "150" | sudo tee /path/to/whatever' but you may need to add the NOPASSWD option to your sudoers
<loa> pfifo, lol
<bekks> lduros: dont listen to him, it wont work.
<lduros> to him, or to them?
<bekks> lduros: putting tee into sudoers will allow ALL users to to randomly put stuff into files.
<lduros> ok
<lduros> so is there a way to do this?
<loa> bekks, who said add tee to sudoers :)
<bekks> lduros: use /etc/rc.local to issue your command: echo "this" > /this/file
<loa> just make script for that and add to sudoers.
<bekks> ouch.
<pfifo> loa: I said add NOPASSWD for your user not to tee for all users
<bekks> the user may edit random stuff in that script and will be allowed to execute it as root.
<darkpassenger> How can i load a kernel image manually from grub command line ? whsts the command
<bekks> pfifo: NOPASSWD for tee is a huge security risk.
<pfifo> bekks: no your misunderstanding, thats not what im saying
<bwayne> NOPASSWD for a single user for a single command is FINE.
<sh4kaunt0ld> can some one help me??
<bekks> pfifo: you did. since "tee" is the command requiring sudo privileges.
<bekks> bwayne: NOT for a script. The user may issue harmfull commands and they will be executed using sudo.
<pfifo> bekks im not saying to add nopasswd to ALL users, ONLY to the one user
<bekks> pfifo: Even ONE user may compromise the system.
<loa> bwayne, maybe for very special bash script it is, but not for tee.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyone know what i can do i am using the ath9k driver for wifi, and the new kernal causes a lazy driver....i get packet loss, and my wifi drops my connection while on other network it works fine, and on other machines it works flawlessly.
<Psil0Cybin> this never used to happen
<Psil0Cybin> just recently, i dont knwo what i do i tried everything that was suggested on the forums
<pfifo> bekks: im pretty sure he can already compromise his system if thats what he wanted :)
<sh4kaunt0ld>  am trying to install Afla wifi adapter on a Debian based Distro but cant get it working ,plz help?+
<Psil0Cybin> it looks like alot of people are having the same issues as me....but i dont know what the fix is, because i tried everything on the forums and still
<Psil0Cybin> when i idle my wifi drops my conncetion
<Psil0Cybin> or when im downloading big files
<bekks> pfifo: that may apply - but it does not justify to knowingly ignore basic security guidelines.
<loa> Psil0Cybin, maybe it is some kind of powersave?
<Psil0Cybin> i turned off the power save, and still nothing
<bwayne> bekks: yeah. the USER can issue harmful commands at any time. duh
<Psil0Cybin> i followed the guide to do it
<Psil0Cybin> because some people said that was the problem
<Psil0Cybin> but it did not work :( loa
<Psil0Cybin> i have to consatntly run
<darkpassenger> is there a way to load a particular kernel with grub what is the command ?
<Psil0Cybin> sudo service network-manager restart
<bekks> bwayne: then why dont you work as root all the time? thats what you are saying basically.
<Psil0Cybin> to get it connected again and working
<pfifo> bekks, ok point taken. I can understand your point of view
<qin> Psil0Cybin: set txpower?
<bwayne> bekks: that's idiotic. you're idiotic.
<loa> darkpassenger, recovery mode in grub menu?
<bekks> bwayne: Dont get personal. Watch your language. Ignore set.
<Psil0Cybin> qin: i did options ath9k nohwcrypt=1 within the wifi config file that was suggested on forum and also sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<bekks> pfifo: I already offered a secure alternative onto the solution of his distinct problem as well.
<Psil0Cybin> it says Power Management: off
<Psil0Cybin> when i run iwconfig wlan0 qin
<bekks> !enter | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pfifo> bekks: rc.local is a great place for running things a root, Im assuming here that he needed this in his profile for whatever reason
<bekks> pfifo: yeah, thats the way to go for his problem.
<qin> Psil0Cybin: did you try to keep connection alive with: while [ 1]; do ping -c 3; sleep 360; done; ??
<bekks> pfifo: setting the power management whatever of his display doesnt require user privs, but root ones.
<Psil0Cybin> yes if im on the comptuer or downloading a torrent, the connection is kept alive
<Psil0Cybin> but the second i stop pinging, i get disconnected after a few seconds or minutes
<qin> Psil0Cybin: ping something
<bekks> pfifo: that will cause it to be in effect for all users staring at the display.
<hoodigoodi> Has anyone come across this?  'an error occurred while writing the the change to the storage devices. the operation has been aborted' any ideas? I'm trying to set up dual boot on laptop with ubuntu cd on pc with win7. Was going fine, from cd, following instructions as per here www.tinyurl.com/cglyb3e. Created the free space but then decided i got the size wrong. I could not resize from the cd so went back and expanded the drive in wi
<Psil0Cybin> qin: yes but i dont always want to be pinging and wasting packets if i can find a way to fix this issue...from what i am reading online it is the kernal version that is causing this rpboelm, like alot of people are having this problem but no ones advice, or own solution
<Psil0Cybin> helps me
<Psil0Cybin> i also am worried about building the driver from source because i want it to be updated..through the repositories, instead of keeping an eye on it.
<qin> Psil0Cybin: ping router?
<Psil0Cybin> i guess but you think thats my only solution?
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: you can always buy another wifi card with better linux support
<Psil0Cybin> qin: do you think this will get fixed, or should i build from source? or use a older kernal version?
<vastkahuna> How do I check if my wi-fi network is set to public or home?
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: yea i could i just wanted to use the one in my laptop and save some money
<Psil0Cybin> sigh
<loa> Psil0Cybin, i will use older and stable for your case kernel.
<darkpassenger> loa, yeah
<Psil0Cybin> okay i guess
<Psil0Cybin> this just stinks
<Psil0Cybin> it used tow ork two weeks ago
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: you should still have the kernel you were using from before, unless you did a fresh install
<loa> question in time, how i can delete old kernels if current is ok?
<Psil0Cybin> yea i do
<loa> what is ubuntu way?
<Psil0Cybin> but is it safe to use older kernals?
<pfifo> loa: dpkg -P <package name> (something like linux-image-3.2.1337.666)
<loa> Psil0Cybin, you can check security advisories for you old kernel and decide is it safe for you or not.
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: I generally use what works, but they did update the kernel for a reason
<qin> loa: sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get autoremove
<loa> qin, two times? or you misstyped?
<pfifo> loa: autoremove doesnt remove old kernels
<loa> pfifo, it is hard remove by hands.
<loa> i made dpkg -l | grep kernel and see many different crap
<loa> for example old nvidia modules
<loa> for older kernels
<pfifo> loa: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<qin> loa: yeah, autoclean is second, mostly for debs removal
<pfifo> loa: really theres no reason to remove the old kernels, maybe for freeing up disk space
<qin> pfifo: there is not much reason to keep them either
<tylertwo> pfifo: They take up a lot of space, and there's a lot of them. I approve of removing them.
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo and qin so do you guys think i should just stick to the old kernals? or what should i do, what would you guys do? would you install the driver from source? or.....i just hate that it worked two weeks ago and now is having problems, it was so stable before :( i didnt think this could happen again, such a stinker.
<qin> loa: It was approved, remove them! ;)
<tylertwo> :p
<loa> qin, if i do autoremove i will see what it want remove?
<loa> it will ask me for Y?)
<qin> loa: yes, just read before pressing "Y"
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: I would #1 file a bug on launchpad.net and #2 revert back to a working setup
<loa> always was scary all autoremove options
<qin> loa: autoremove is very safe in apt, in most cases...
<loa> qin, i checked what it want remove.
<loa> there no kernels packages.
<loa> just different crap what i installed long time ago.
<pfifo> loa: autoremove doesnt remove old kernels
<loa> pfifo, it was checked.
<pfifo> what was checked?
<qin> loa: pfifo is right, autoremove was wrong
<loa> pfifo, autoremove and you are right.
<tylertwo> loa: You can remove at least part of the kernels manually in /lib/modules/. Just be careful not to delete your current kernel.
<pfifo> loa: you have to purge it yourself with 'dpkg -P linux-image-1.2.3.4' or 'apt-get purge linux-image 1.2.3.4'
<loa> i think it is really save all as it is.
<loa> really better.
<Hungary> Is their a alternative program to webmin?
<pfifo> Hungary: google lead me to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2103421
<tylertwo> pfifo: Good call on the apt-get command for removing old kernels. I'm using that now to get rid of some of mine now.
<wylde> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<marcela> hola
<wylde> !info zentyal
<ubottu> Package zentyal does not exist in raring
<wylde> hmm
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: now that i have reverted back to a working setup, and filed a report with launch, what do i do now just wait?
<Psil0Cybin> for a fix, or should i do something proactive?
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: keep an eye on your bug report and see what happens
<energizer1> I need help getting pipelight working. Anyone?
<pfifo> Psil0Cybin: it will probabally get merged or marked as a duplicate, I should have told you to search for and subscribe to an existing bug, and to click 'this affects me' on it
<Psil0Cybin> pfifo: thats what i ended up doing
<Psil0Cybin> added also affects me here
<Psil0Cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/945379
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 945379 in Linux "168c:002b Wireless connection randomly drops -- ath9k" [High,Confirmed]
 * pfifo subscribes
<darkpassenger2> hwo can i change the kernel loaded at boot time ? where is ths file in 13.04 ? I have to edit a file , right ?
<hoodigoodi> new to this, went to close page and a box comes up saying i have unread messages but where are they?
<loa> darkpassenger, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<pfifo> darkpassenger2: you have to create an entry for it in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and then run 'update-grub' to have it automatically selected, edit /etc/defaults/grub and change the default option
<pfifo> loa: no, thats not supported
<kthxdriveby> darkpassenger2: If you want to load an older kernel just once, you can hold down shift or ctrl (I forget which) while grub starts.
<tylertwo> darkpassenger2: I think it's shift
<darkpassenger2> pfifo: do I have to edit etc/grub.d/40_custom first ,
<hoodigoodi> where are my unread messages it says I have when i go to close? newbie
<tylertwo> hoodigoodi: What page did you try to close?
<hoodigoodi> pidgin
<hoodigoodi> #ubuntu
<tylertwo> hoodigoodi: I'm not familiar with pidgin.. prolly it's fine to close it. Maybe someone /msged you and it's open on another tab or something?
<hoodigoodi> can't see any tabs....? what do you use?
<tylertwo> hoodigoodi: irssi, for irc
<talkyattorney> "Monitor of built-in analog stereo" Seems to record way out of sync, as in, I can change the tempoby 10% and the pitch will be right, but the audio seems to be faster than it should. any ideas?
<hoodigoodi> irssi..is that good?
<sec_> anyone try install linux dualboot with windows 8.1 preinstalled?
<tylertwo> hoodigoodi: It's ok. I'm pretty new to it.
<zykotick9> hoodigoodi: xchat is a popular gui client
<hoodigoodi> sec_: Interesting  question ..i asked this before, the link might be useful? Has anyone come across this?  'an error occurred while writing the the change to the storage devices. the operation has been aborted' any ideas? I'm trying to set up dual boot on laptop with ubuntu cd on pc with win7. Was going fine, from cd, following instructions as per here www.tinyurl.com/cglyb3e. Created the free space but then decided i got the size wr
<hoodigoodi> ok, seems i didn't get that right? how do i direct a message at someone in particular?
<sec_> hoodigoodi: ok thanks.
<hoodigoodi> sec_: i'm having that partition error issue..just make sure you don't change your mind about the partition size to reserve for windows...get it right the first time at it should work fine.
<hoodigoodi> anyone use pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> lots of people do ;)
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: so when I go to close it it says I have unread messages but...where are they?
<Dr_Willis> no idea. - i dont  use it.  ;P
<hoodigoodi> HAHA!
<Dr_Willis> or if i do its just for irc. I never get msgs in any of the other services from anyone.. No friends. ;P
<hoodigoodi> what do you use?
<Dr_Willis> I basically waste all day on IRC. using weechat.
<hoodigoodi> damn
<Dr_Willis> Sometimes i get a facebook message. but thats only notifieing me by my android phone.
<Dr_Willis> Not like i ever get imporntant facebook messages.
<hoodigoodi> damn dude..what's an important message?
<wilee-nilee> Never used pidgin but I see an option to mark messages as read and if not a popup happens
<wilee-nilee> I see pidgin info here. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=unread+messages+pidgin&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=BNZMUvT0IqjGiwLnhIC4Dw
<Dr_Willis> hoodigoodi:  anything more imporntant then 'bubba has watered your crops... bob has posted another useless link.... phil pokes you..'
<Dr_Willis> anything imporntant - peole would just text my phone. ;)
<hoodigoodi> haha..damn dude
<Dr_Willis> plus theres the fact when i do use ubuntu and login to all these online accounts.. well.. i never really see it do anything. ;) guess im supposed to get fb messages, and gmail notifications, and stuff. but i dont see any messages
<Dr_Willis> so the whole 'social' part of Ubuntu - seems sort of just empty to me.
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, thankfully ;)
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: when i laugh i sound like a squeeze box because i've got the flu ....haha
<Dr_Willis> same with the 'webapps' stuff - was a big thing in the blogs  when it came out.. dont actually see it do much
<harushimo> is there a way to create usb flash drive? so I can install ubuntu on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> harushimo:  doxens  of tools and ways to make a bootable flash from the iso files.
<harushimo> I have the iso. I'm using OSX right now but this is for my desktop
<Dr_Willis> harushimo:  pendrivelinux has tools for most os's out there. that have lots of features. theres the offical ubuntu disk creator tool. You could use 'dd'
<Dr_Willis> id see wht the pendrivelinux site has for guides/tools for osx
<harushimo> okay
<harushimo> thanks
<hoodigoodi> A squeeze box with a hole in it
<hoodigoodi> Has anyone come across this?  'an error occurred while writing the the change to the storage devices. the operation has been aborted'  I'm trying to set up dual boot on laptop with ubuntu cd on pc with win7. Was going fine, from cd, following instructions as per here www.tinyurl.com/cglyb3e. Created the free space but then decided i got the size wrong. I could not resize from the cd so went back and expanded the drive in windows to g
<wolfheart> Hi , can someone please tell me software for Ubuntu 13.04 for a Wisair Ltd. Olidata Wireless Multimedia Adapter please ?
<Dr_Willis> hoodigoodi:  that error was from windows resizeing the partitions?
<Dr_Willis> wolfheart:  wht does that device even do?
<wolfheart> Dr_Willis :- it allows you to stream movies etc to your tv via wireless
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: no..from the cd, trying to create available space for installation
<Dr_Willis> wolfheart:  does it use Upnp or DLNA? or some other special service on the pc?
<kingnick42> Hey guys - I've filed a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1234488 relating to a very unreliable wifi connection when wireless N is enabled. If anyone else has this problem feel free to confirm the bug report :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1234488 in Ubuntu "Unreliable wifi with N mode enabled" [Undecided,New]
<Dr_Willis> hoodigoodi:  so the cd wont resize the windows partion? were you using gparted or the installer to resize?
<wolfheart> Dr_Willis :- no idea sorry
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: installer
<rslarson> Good evening all!
<rslarson> any one familiar with vsFTPd?
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: it worked the first time but then after reclaiming the space in windows, that error occurred trying to recreate it from the cd
<rslarson> I am trying to create a secure FTP site, and when I go to connect in filezilla it gives me this error: GnuTLS error -15: An unexpected TLS packet was received.
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: silly of me but then i'm just a broken squeeze box right now
<rslarson> When I go into the logs, I see this message whenever I try to connect: "SSL version: TLSv1/SSLv3, SSL cipher: AES256-GCM-SHA384, not reused, no cert"
<rslarson> I've done my googling already and all solutions do not fix this issue
<rslarson> where should I go from here?
<rslarson> I am using ubuntu server 12.04
<hoodigoodi> Dr_Willis: gparted seemed a little ambitious at first but you think i could fix this error with it? There are already four primary partitions too
<rslarson> ok I figured out that it will not allow the connections if chroot_local_users=true
<rslarson> I want to limit users to their home directory when they connect via ftp
<rslarson> is there a way around this?
<Dr_Willis> hoodigoodi:  4 primary is thelimit for non-gpt disks.
<Dr_Willis> rslarson:  might be some settings with whatever ftp server you are using. in this day and age. its better to use ssh/sftp/scp and forget about ftp.
<unicorn-lightnin> can anyone recommend a good text-to-speech engine for Firefox? I can't seem to find any for Firefox, only Chrome.. Is there another Ubuntu app I should use? OR?
<unicorn-lightnin> or? *
<KxTwo> wow dead room tonight
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: with 1600 users im sure its not dead :p
<KxTwo> ha, perhaps quiet was the better choice
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: wake the dead with a nice question :p
<KxTwo> Hey you know what, its a stretch but  I am using ubuntu server and its quiet in here now anyway so I will ask a question!
<mini> hi everyone
<KxTwo> I am running dokuwiki on my ubuntu server, everything runs fine but I am trying to use a statistics plugin that is giving me all srots of errors.  Perhaps its not the plugin but something with the server.  Here is an example of errors, I got these two when I updated the spelling on one of my pages: DB Error: could not set UTF-8 (Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'stats')
<KxTwo> DB Error: INSERT DELAYED INTO stats_edits SET dt = NOW(), page = 'start', type = 'E', ip = '67.251.70.19', user = 'karl', session = 'uektmrm2c7frc22kuoo581hnb1', uid = '1380517486352-4740'
<Guest95740> what do i need to do to identify my name i use here?
<jrib> !register | Guest95740
<ubottu> Guest95740: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<KxTwo> ./msg nickserf identify "password"
<KxTwo> nickserv*
<lotuspsychje> !info dokuwiki
<ubottu> dokuwiki (source: dokuwiki): standards compliant simple to use wiki. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20120125b-2 (raring), package size 1700 kB, installed size 7335 kB
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, if I had to guess it has nothing to do with dokuwiki and the plugin itself as those are pretty straight forward.  HOwever, I obviously cannot be sure.  I have the questioned posted in the #dokuwiki channel but that IS a dead channel with very little action the last 5 days.
<Guest95740> is 13.10 good now?
<lotuspsychje> !saucy | Guest95740
<ubottu> Guest95740: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<sumpygump> KxTwo: It looks like the problem is the user that is connecting to the db. It says access denied for ''@localhost
<KxTwo> sumpygump, can you offer any advice on what I need to do to fix it?
<sumpygump> When you set up docuwiki, did you ever edit a config file or somewhere enter the credentials to access the database?
<sumpygump> Sorry, I don't know much about docuwiki
<KxTwo> sumpygump, I ran the install script and then set permissions
<Dr_Willis> perhaps the service needs configured to allow access from localhost, and the ip of the server
<KxTwo> its ben a long time since I set it up
<KxTwo> ok I literally just started reading about sql last ni ght and this, at least in part, has something to do with sql
<KxTwo> ok at this poitn I think it has nothing to do with ubuntu server, sorry I brought it up, I was hoping.
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: https://forum.dokuwiki.org/post/38128
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, I think I found it
<KxTwo> I didnt RTFM, there are instructions saying you must create a msql database.  Obviously if there isnt one there theres no ay to access it
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: tutorial about your script: https://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:statistics
<KxTwo> thats what I was talking about
<KxTwo> every other plugin just worked so I assumed and didn't read.  Could have fixed this days ago, so stupid.
<jj1234> anyone know why dpkg-architecture -aarmhf would return: sh: 1: arm-linux-gnueabihf-: not found ???
<lotuspsychje> KxTwo: no sweat, we are all here to learn new stuff
<KxTwo> lotuspsychje, might I recommend you play with your own dokuwiki.  In my opinion EVERYONE should have one.
<KxTwo> crap this isnt working
<Dr_Willis> !find arm-linux-gnueabihf
<ubottu> Found: binutils-arm-linux-gnueabihf, cpp-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf, cpp-arm-linux-gnueabihf, g++-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf, g++-4.7-multilib-arm-linux-gnueabihf, g++-arm-linux-gnueabihf, gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf, gcc-4.7-arm-linux-gnueabihf-base, gcc-4.7-multilib-arm-linux-gnueabihf, gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=arm-linux-gnueabihf&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<toothe> so, using wpa_supplicant/wpa_passphrase gets me online, but I would like to have my server automatically connect to the wifi when I boot it up. How do I do that?
<toothe> i have settings in /etc/network/interfaces
<jj1234> Dr_Willis, I have all those packages installed
<jj1234> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: libelf-dev libnewt-dev binutils-dev libdw-dev libgtk2.0-dev | gtk2-devel
<jj1234> I can't get rid of that, though I have all the packages on the left installed
<somsip> toothe: in /etc/network/interfaces, change (something like) manula wlan0 to auto wlan0
<somsip> *manual
<jj1234> ls
<KxTwo> d
<Dr_Willis> file not found...
<Dr_Willis> ;^)
<KxTwo> ok off topic again, but why are there channels that I can't send to?  I joined mysql and sql but neither allow me to send
<Dr_Willis> !regiester
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, You registered with freenode?
<Dr_Willis> regiestered nick name needed to send to many  channels as an anti-spam procedure
<KxTwo> yes and I am identified
<KxTwo> let me double check maybe I forgot today
<Dr_Willis> look for messages in the chat client windows as to why
<KxTwo> there were none there Dr_Willis, it was just me being stupid, I thought I had identified today.  I usually join #c++ right away but since I didnt I must have forgotten
<wilee-nilee> KxTwo, Your IRC client probably has a auto login.
<unicorn-lightnin> what is the chat for saucy salamander?
<zykotick9> unicorn-lightnin: #ubuntu+1
<unicorn-lightnin> thakns
<Xabster> Hi, I have some mouse issues: it appears as if my mouse randomly releases the button while I'm dragging windows and/or doing double clicks sometimes. It works when connected to a Windows PC with the logitech drivers that comes with it. Do you have any idea on how to solve this? I know logitech isn't linux friendly
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely had any issues with logitech mice on linux. they are about all i use. :) unless i find razor on sale. ;)
<Xabster> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Xabster:  you might want to check the forums and askubuntu.com also to see if anyone else has reported a similer issue. It could be some quirk spefifi  to  your mouse or version of the kernel, or X.
<dragonfly> Xabster, is there a model name or model number on your mouse?
<Xabster> Okay, but listen to this symptom too:
<cyntehl> What a nify little place
<Xabster> When I right click the desktop a context menu opens. If I quickly left click outside of it it does not close... if I wait ~800 ms and then click, then it closes
<Dr_Willis> theres also those 'acessability' options that sometimes gets turned on and cause issues when people dont relize they are on.
<Xabster> maybe it's less than 800, but there's a delay in which i can't just click outside of the context menu to close it
<Xabster> all universal access things are off
<reisio> Xabster: laptop?
<Xabster> no
<sharkz> how about trying another mouses?
<Xabster> high end pc
<reisio> yes, try another mouse
<sharkz> symptom still exists?
<NastyNaz> I log in to root using ssh keys but I think there's also a password set. is there any way to disable the password?
<Xabster> i'll try
<reisio> NastyNaz: you can just disable ssh'ing in as root
<NastyNaz> I want to SSH as root though
<reisio> oh, opposite of what you want :)
<reisio> NastyNaz: that's silly, but
<NastyNaz> i dont want to have to type passwords
<NastyNaz> basically just all ssh keys so no one can try bruteforcing
<grimeton> NastyNaz: use the r* tools
<reisio> NastyNaz: by default Ubuntu has no known root password, so you'd have to set one
<NastyNaz> I set one ages ago
<reisio> that's it
<NastyNaz> how to I change it?
<grimeton> NastyNaz: sudo su -
<Dr_Willis> ssh configs by default may also block logging in diretly as root
<reisio> same way you set it last time
<Dr_Willis> dont use sudo su.,  use 'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<NastyNaz> sudo passwd - that the prompt for the root password?
<NastyNaz> im logged in as root now
<Dr_Willis> passwd command will set the paswprd then
<NastyNaz> ok cheers
<NastyNaz> ill just set it to something stupidly long
<reisio> smartly long you mean :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont think you need to set a root password to use ssh keys.
<Xabster> i misunderstood his question perhaps, but he's asking how he can log in via SSH to a root account without supplying a password, right?
<NastyNaz> no
<Xabster> ok
<reisio> you did say you didn't want to type passwords
<NastyNaz> I *already* connect through ssh and a 3000 bit key. problem is the root account also has a normal password which I want to change (to stop me getting bruteforced)
<reisio> ah
<reisio> yup, passwd
<NastyNaz> so the only vulnerability is if they can get the actual ssh key
<NastyNaz> cheers
<reisio> you can also re-scramble it
<Dr_Willis> you can disable the root password i belive and only ssh in via key
<reisio> with um... I forget the command
<reisio> probably a param for passwd
<NastyNaz> Dr_Willis: I was looking for an option like that. do you know how?
<Dr_Willis> NastyNaz:  nope. but i bet askubuntu.com does :) some option for passwd i think.
<NastyNaz> it says 'sudo passwd -dl root' will disable the account but I don't know what 'disable' means. I dont want to try for fear of not being able to log in
<reisio> it'd be pretty silly if it could do that
<NastyNaz> I just set it to 256 char string
<Dr_Willis> thats  why you have users with sudo rights
<Dr_Willis> ssh has an option i thought where it can only use keys. not passwords
<Wug> NastyNaz: "Disabled" means the account can't be logged into from a login prompt
<NastyNaz> Wug: but keys still work right?
<Wug> ubuntu defaults root to disabled
<Wug> ssh keys?
<NastyNaz> yeah
<Wug> no, the account is unlogin-able
<NastyNaz> ok that's not what I want
<Wug> use sudo to access root powers
<Wug> it's what it's there for
<NastyNaz> then I need to remember a huge password
<dragonfly> NastyNaz, it is an option in ssh config where you set that login must be by key and not password
<Wug> you can configure sudo not to require a password
<NastyNaz> if I log in as root using a ssh key I dont need to remember anything and it's secure
<Wug> you can also set it to force you to use a specific program
<dragonfly> NastyNaz, you can set your root password back to what it was before you forget it :)
<NastyNaz> dragonfly: thanks
<Wug> the general practice is to make another account (or just use your own), set it up not to need a password when sudoing your one specific thing, and then have it do that
<Wug> using another account is good because you can safely disable all other sudo access, and let it do just its one specific thing without worrying about it doing anything else
<NastyNaz> it will mess a lot of scripts up if I use a different account. the chance that someone can execute malicious code is low so I just do everything as root
<NastyNaz> bigger problem is someone cracking the password
<Wug> the little voice in my head is shouting "run away and dont look back"
<dragonfly> NastyNaz, it's the authentication methods section....i'm looking for you
<Wug> you shouldn't write programs that will break if you run them as different users anyway
<grimeton> NastyNaz: disable password auth in the sshd_config and use keys
<NastyNaz> dragonfly: got it
<NastyNaz> dragonfly: need to add 'PasswordAuthentication no' to sshd_config
<NastyNaz> dragonfly: thanks
<NastyNaz> locate sshd_config
<NastyNaz> oops
<dragonfly> excellent, I knew there was a way to do it, but it's been awhile since I've needed to modify any of my configs....
<Paulus68_1> which application is better to work with the IPOD amarok or gtkpod?
<Dr_Willis> try them both - see what one you like better. ;)
<reisio> Paulus68_1: they probably use the same library backend
<reisio> so will only differ subtley
<noah> Hey I'm running an Asus Zenbook Prime UX51VZ. When I plug an HDMI cord to my TV, nothing is happening. On my old laptop, it would automatically switch over. Here it does nothing. Anyone have any idea why?
<noah> Ubuntu 13.04, btw
<The_Ace> :noah have you tried google?
<reisio> noah: lspci | grep -i vga
<noah> The_Ace: Yes, a lot of it. Found nothing. Everything online says hdmi should work for this model
<noah> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<noah> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M / GTX 660M LE] (rev ff)
<reisio> noah: okay, you've got two cards :)
<noah> I've got the nvidia drivers and bumblebee installed
<reisio> noah: probably you're not using the nvidia one ATM, so it isn't working
<noah> reisio: is there a command to make it work?
<vite> help with this error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1233284
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1233284 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "package linux-image-3.8.0-31-generic 3.8.0-31.46 failed to install/upgrade: run-parts: /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools exited with return code 1" [Undecided,New]
<noah> reisio: I had to download bumblebee to turn nvidia off so that it wouldn't burn 14W constantly
<vite> it does not allow me to upgrade
<vite> what should I do?
<xirre> How does System Monitor get the CPU and RAM of processes and how can I do the same?
<reisio> noah: you'd probably need to switch to nvidia for hdmi
<noah> reisio: how do I switch between controllers? And once I do, will it just work?
<reisio> xirre: it probably gets it from /proc/, you should probably use top, or htop, or ps
<reisio> noah: I believe that is what bumblebee does, as you've already done, only you want the reverse
<reisio> noah: it'll either just work or it won't :)
<noah> reisio: bumblebee doesn't really have a GUI. It just turns the card back on when it thinks you need it
<xirre> reisio: That probably doesn't show like like much of a sure answer. I can't find anywhere that does it it like it does it.
<The_Ace> noah: kill the process
<xirre> top won't output the exact same way.
<reisio> xirre: which way do you want?
<reisio> noah: I'd probably do it manually, but if it's meant to do it automatically, you might look for a bumblebee bug report for hdmi connection
<xirre> if I do top ... > cpuandram.txt It formats it weird.
<xirre> My biggest problem is how to get a readable format for a program to read it.
<noah> reisio: could it be that I have both nvidia and bumblebee, and I only need one?
<reisio> noah: not really
<reisio> noah: you have an intel device and a nvidia device
<reisio> noah: bumblebee is for switching between the two
<reisio> AIUI
<noah> reisio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136171/how-do-i-get-hdmi-out-working-with-bumblebee
<noah> reisio: this is saying to purge both, then install bumblebee again?
<reisio> noah: maybe that'll work then :)
<noah> reisio: ah crap. This is a known issue. Looks like I have to set up a second session and have that running on the tv
<noah> reisio: Thanks for the help. This looks like it's going to be painful, so I'll save it for tomorrow haha
<reisio> noah: that nvidia optimus stuff has come a long way, too, make sure you aren't working with outdated info :)
<noah> reisio: was written a year ago
 * reisio shrugs
<AndChat|402864> Will btc deop
<AndChat|402864> I cant use android ui screen keyboards
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<AndChat|402864> Nvm was going to ask if people here thought btc were going to drop further
<Dr_Willis> No idea what btc even is ;)  #ubuntu-offtopic for chit-chatting.
<AndChat|402864> It is very hard to use onboard keyboards on phones
<Dr_Willis> I often use a small bluetooth keyboard with my phone for irc
<jmgk> oh..
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,  rather use a computer :)
<Dr_Willis> i got a large bt keyboard for my tablet - basically is a computer then. ;)
<Dr_Willis> or you can setup wher the tablet is a big keyboard i can use to type on my phone.
<kernel09> testing
<Dr_Willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<everestt> (Ubuntu 13.01) $users command outputs my username *3 times*. Why is that?
<everestt> *13.04
<everestt> I am not remotely logged in. I haven't logged in text mode (ALT+CTRL+F1/F2/..)
<Dr_Willis> shows exactly 3 times here. and im definatly logged in more
<Dr_Willis> ok no it changed
<Dr_Willis> now.
<everestt> Dr_Willis, I am on my personal laptop and have logged into my account... shouldn't $users list my username just once?
<macsplean> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<Dr_Willis> everestt:  open 4 terminal windows.. it will show more  of you
<Dr_Willis> same as the 'who' command does
<beavis> need helo pls
<Dr_Willis> give the channel details.
<Guest32110> ??
<reisio> Guest32110: hi
<Guest32110> hey
<reisio> heyo
<NicolasNarvaez> wow Dr_willis, i didnt kow that one
<everestt> Dr_Willis, ah! so that's what it is. Thanks! (Gnome Terminal > Edit > Profile preferences > 'Title and command' Tab > Uncheck 'Update login records when command is launched' ...that changes the behavior)
<Guest32110> anyone know about foremost??
<jmgk> hey all
<jmgk> :D
<reisio> Guest32110: what about it
<reisio> heya jm
<Guest32110> all my pics are thumbnails how do i fix that?
<Guest32110> ??
<reisio> Guest32110: find the ones that aren't thumbnails
<reisio> awe he lefted
<beavis_> hey
<reisio> hey
<beavis_> help??
<reisio> beavis_: what's up? :)
<beavis_> can u help?
<reisio> beavis_: with what?
<beavis_> foremost?
<reisio> beavis_: what about it?
<beavis_> all my pics come out as thumbnails??
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/en/man1/foremost.1.html   beavis_ have a read
<beavis_> so the headers and footers?
<prefix> how can I determine where a program is invoked from on ubuntu?
<reisio> prefix: where?
<prefix> nevermind. I got it
<prefix> whereis worked like a charm
<beavis_> im lost
<reisio> :)
<Dr_Willis> beavis_:  perhaps clariufy the question in a nice complete and verbose sentance.
<Dr_Willis> sentence :)
<Dr_Willis> prefix:  theres also the 'which' command.  ie:    which mount
<beavis_> what do you mean? im new to this
<MonkeyDust> and 'locate'
<Dr_Willis> beavis_:  state the question in a clear concise way. Im not sure wnyone in here has a clue what your problem is.
<beavis_> when i recover with foremost. all my images are really small?
<Dr_Willis> !info foremost
<ubottu> foremost (source: foremost): forensic program to recover lost files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.7-4 (raring), package size 44 kB, installed size 127 kB
<Dr_Willis> perhaps its recoverying  the thumbnail images. and not the images
<beavis_> yea what do i do than?
<Dr_Willis> recover all the files. and see what ones are the fullsized images?
<Dr_Willis> i imagine they will be the bigger filesized files
<beavis_> sorry im lost i just stared useing this and im not trying to sound dumb
<Dr_Willis> ive never used foremost. so no idea on the detauils of using the tool. If it rcovers the files to some directory. look in the directory for the bigger files. they should be the fullsized images. IF it did manage to recover them
<Dr_Willis> http://www.howtoforge.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremost   seems a ok guide from whhat i just read.
<vj_ccie_sec> hy
<vj_ccie_sec> how can i install gns 3??
<vj_ccie_sec> ??
<vj_ccie_sec> any1 der?
<Dr_Willis> common way would be to use the default repos, ppa's  or source
<Dr_Willis> thats how you install most stuff
<qin> vj_ccie_sec: http://askubuntu.com/questions/256123/how-do-i-install-the-new-gns3-release
<Dr_Willis> i got no idea what gns even is. l)
<Dr_Willis> :)
<vj_ccie_sec> hym!
<vj_ccie_sec> i hav installed GNS
<vj_ccie_sec> but it needs some supportive applications to run
<vj_ccie_sec> it properly
<vj_ccie_sec> one is Dynamips , which i have installed and got it working
<vj_ccie_sec> but i am getting some problem in qemu i.e; second supportive application to run
<vj_ccie_sec> i got it complied but it is outdated
<vj_ccie_sec> so to update that gns people provides some patch files
<vj_ccie_sec> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gns-3/files/Qemu/Linux/QEMU-0.14.1b-GNS3-Ubuntu-Linux.tgz/download
<andreiiar> Ok. Whenever I start vi it doesen't work like I am used to on centos. I mean it doesen't show the mode you are in the the arrow keys behave erratic.
<Xeeshu> Morning!
<vj_ccie_sec> here is d linhttp://sourceforge.net/projects/gns-3/files/Qemu/Patches/qemu-0.14.1-patches.tgz/download
<vj_ccie_sec> here is the link for getting patches!
<vj_ccie_sec> <Dr_Willis> u there??
<Dr_Willis> andreiiar:  install the vim (or vim-full package)
<alkisg> On a windows 8, 64 bit, UEFI laptop, if I disable secure boot, can I install ubuntu 32 bit on it? Or do I *really* have to install 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> vim tiny or light or somthing is the default vim  andreiiar
<Dr_Willis> brb.
<kubanc> hellow! Any idea how come if i connect via putty to ip address x.x.x.x:22 and if i change port to random number i can still connect to ubuntulog server?
<karab44> hi
<reisio> hi karab
<cfhowlett> karab44, greetings
<karab44> :)
<cfhowlett> alkisg, 64 bit is optimized for your system.  32 bit is not.  your choice.
<rescept> has anyone succesfully installed google drive sync in ubuntu server? I just did it on my desktop, but I would like to have my gdrive to be synced also in my virtual server.
<reisio> I've used grive before
<cfhowlett> rescept, haven't done it myself, but it should be a pretty straightforward procedure.
<reisio> cfhowlett: more like 64-bit is optimized for systems with processors no more than 10 years old, and 32-bit no more than 28 years old :p
<wheatthin> depends on how it handles two-step verification
<wheatthin> and large files
<reisio> 18 more years of legacy support you don't need
<alkisg> cfhowlett: I have a specific reason to need 32 bit, but from what I read in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, I *can't* use 32 bit. But I'm not sure that I understood correctly...
<reisio> I'm pretty sure you can, it's just not a common use case, with UEFI
<alkisg> reisio: so UEFI  would allow me to boot from the ubuntu-32bit.iso?
<wheatthin> alkisg, I hope you know UEFI isn't something you can get or download and install... it's something your motherboard either supports or doesn't
<alkisg> wheatthin: my motherboard supports both UEFI and CSM (legacy bios) mode, but if I select UEFI, it doesn't allow me to boot ubuntu from cd/usb, and if I select CSM, then the preinstalled windows won't boot
<alkisg> I've got secureboot disabled of course
<wheatthin> I see.. so UEFI is a must to have a successful dualboot (for windows sake lol). umm  http://askubuntu.com/questions/193144/dual-boot-uefi-windows-7-and-ubuntu-12-04-both-64-bits-w7-entry-doesnt-appea
<alkisg> That's what I thought too, but that new guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI got me confused... with the trial and error paragraph
<reisio> uefi is a must if you have a system that uses it :p
<reisio> although technically you could replace it, with great effort :p
<row248> Where i can find restart/shutdown logs? (I had fail option)
<alkisg> So, ubuntu 64 bit can be booted from UEFI, but ubuntu 32 bit cannot be booted, right?
<reisio> it's probably closer to 32-bit being less common and therefore more problematic, but not impossible
<andreiiar> Guise. My vim is working in compatible mode and I don't like that
<unicorn-lightnin> So.. I was trying to install MS Office 2010 using PlayOnLinux, and the installer fails right at the end of the installation. The icons for the application  don't appear on the PlayOnLinux list, but suprisingly all of the applications appear in Unity and work great.. but I am not quite sure how I can associate files with them since the applications don't appear in POL.
<reisio> andreiiar: what've you got in ~/.vimrc?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: LibreOffice
<unicorn-lightnin> not helpful.
<andreiiar> There was no vimrc and I made one to add set nocompatible but t only starts in no compatiblilty mode if i start it with no files argument
<unicorn-lightnin> I like LibreOffice, but it displays documents differently and when my documents go back to my job, they look poor and I would get fired. I have no choice.
<reisio> andreiiar: with what?
<andreiiar> With no argument^
<andreiiar> xD
<unicorn-lightnin> and besides, this is not a MS Office question, it's a POL/Ubuntu file association question
<Dr_Willis> unicorn-lightnin:  perhaps check askubuntu.com   - there maybe some info onsetting it up
<alkisg> reisio: OK I found the relevant bug report, it states there that's it's plain impossible: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/1025555
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1025555 in Ubuntu CD Images "Ubuntu i386 images are not compatible with 32-bit UEFI computers" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Dr_Willis> im suprised the apps work at all
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: hang on, I've got the wine info somewhere
<unicorn-lightnin> how do I associate file types with a an application that seems to only appear in the Unity search.
<Dr_Willis> i do know that somehow winrar and wine decided to become the default application for ISO files on one of my systems. so its definatly doable
<chams> hi
<unicorn-lightnin> in the past, I was able to do it by associating the application with PlayOnLinux which then forwarded the file to the correct application.. but here that won't work because POL seems to think the application is not installed.. even though it is installed perfectly in Unity.
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: http://dpaste.com/1404352/plain/
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: put that into a chmod +x'd file, and tell your file manager to open the file type/s with it
<reisio> and... change it to point to the right .exe's, obviously
<wheatthin> like duuuh :P
<reisio> heheh
<unicorn-lightnin> nice.
<Dr_Willis> nothing should be taken for granted in this channel. ;)
<wheatthin> ehehe just trying to lighten the situation :)
<jvm_> hi. i wanted to use ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase to store the mount passphrase just to make sure; but i get an "stat: No such file or directory" error. how to get the mount passphrase for my user?
<unicorn-lightnin> reisio.. just one problem.. let's try this..
<pleanbean> Hey. I'm having some issues with grub not installing properly on my pc with ubuntu 13.04.
<loki__> hello anyone here pay STO??
<unicorn-lightnin> woops, meant to take the "one problem" part out of that last sentence
<loki__> I am having a problem with play on linux
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: :p
<reisio> loki__: sto?
<loki__> Star Trek online
<unicorn-lightnin> hmmm, actually I'm not sure how to change this from WINE to PlayOnLinux..
<loki__> you know how to configure wine??
<wheatthin> aren't they the same just about?
<loki__> some what
<wheatthin> wine and play on linux.
<loki__> i am having problems with both
<wheatthin> umm ok.. so instead of just trying to avoid the issue, what is the issue?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: both wine
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: you just need the prefix and the .exe path
<pleanbean> Is anyone around to help me out?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: find ~/.??* -iname '*office*.exe' would probably find it
<reisio> pleanbean: :)
<wheatthin> pleanbean, I've still never seen your problem
<loki__> so i followed the directions on downloading and installing ARC but i am unable to have it install startrek online
<wheatthin> same issue?
<pleanbean> Yeah. Still having issues with grub not installing correctly or something.
<wheatthin> pleanbean, you dualbooting on the same hard disk?
<loki__> its like ARC is only partially working properly
<Guest35469> I am having trouble customizing Ubuntu. I can never install themes or anything. Any help?
<pleanbean> No, I'm installing it on its own disk.
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: what guide are you following?
<unicorn-lightnin> so replace the "c:\bla\bla" with /home/unicorn-lightning/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/Office2010/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/Office14/WINWORD.EXE ?
<wheatthin> pleanbean, and you've already changed the boot order in bios? and made sure when installing grub, that the linux drive was the primary bootable drive?
<Guest35469> aeon0ltd: i sent you a message
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: right, and the prefix bit earlier with /home/unicorn-lightning/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/Office2010, probably
<pleanbean> Yep- its booting to the disk fine but I'm only getting a black screen with a blinking cursor. Yep made sure of that too.
<unicorn-lightnin> what do you mean by "prefix bit earlier"
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: then just make sure it's chmod +x'd and associate it from your file manager like it's any other app
<Calinou> Guest35469: why not say it in channel?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: there's wine "C:\blah blah
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: so you're on no.7?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: but before that there's a WINEPREFIX string
<Guest35469> Yes I am on no. 7
<wheatthin> pleanbean, can I see a pastebin of your 'sudo fdisk -l" output?
<pleanbean> Let me boot into LiveOS....
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: what happens when you try to add the ppa?
<pleanbean> do you want to read the chat transcripts from last night?
<wheatthin> no..
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: probably this: App='eval WINEPREFIX=/home/unicorn-lightning/.PlayOnLinux/wineprefix/Office2010 WINEARCH=win32 wine "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office/Office14/WINWORD.EXE" "'$Filename'"'
<pleanbean> ok haha
<Guest35469> Can I post pictures on here? I took a screenshot of what happens
<pleanbean> i dunno we tried a lot of stuff
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: ok
<loki__> reinstalling ARC
<cfhowlett> !paste|Guest35469,
<ubottu> Guest35469,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, You run the bootrepair lately and saved the bootinfo summary?
<pleanbean> Not recently, no. I'll do it now
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, didn't you get it fixed with another user last night?
<energizer> Anybody have idea when 13.10 release is?
<wilee-nilee> 10/17
<Guest35469> It says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock- open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the admin directory, is another process using it?
<reisio> energizer: 10 means october
<unicorn-lightnin> BAM, it worked
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: well are you using apt in another terminal?
<unicorn-lightnin> But, what do I place in the "Filename="z:"${1//\//\\}"
<Guest35469> I am not. How do I make it to where it shows your name in red so you can see my messages better/
<Guest35469> ?
<pleanbean> wilee-nilee nope we were up late trying to but didn't find a fix yet.
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: just leave that bit
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: if it works it works
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, This is a uefi setup correct?
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: are you installing something with synpatics or anything else; no idea you'll need to ask specifics for your irc client
<pleanbean> Yep
<energizer> reisio: ya that
<Guest35469> I am not. Let me try it right now since I know I'm not using anything.
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, Make a thread at the ubuntu forums uefi is not really a channel strength, post the bootinfo there and have uefi in the header.
<unicorn-lightnin> It currently complains: "Word cannot open the document: Z:\home\unicorn-lightning\apps"
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: it just means take the first argument (the file to open) and replace /'s in its path to \'s, Windows style
<Guest35469> It says "imported: 1 (RSA: 1)
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: for what actual file?
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, YOur welcome to keep trying here, but be specific that this is a uefi at the least.
<unicorn-lightnin> well.. I think I'm an idiot. I executed the shortcut from the terminal, so that' why
<wheatthin> unicorn-lightnin, we are all new at one point in time or another. just learn from it
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: well if it returned something then try the next command
<unicorn-lightnin> But when I right-click the .docx file I have and choose "Open With" I can't seem to find a way to associate it with that link we created
<unicorn-lightnin> thanks wheatthin :)
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: did you run chmod +x fileWithMagicCodeInIt ?
<Guest35469> Alright now it's doing something it's never done before. I'll let you know. sorry i'm a noob at this stuff.
<unicorn-lightnin> yesh
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: and you can't choose that file from open with?
<Guest35469> So does anybody know if the beta for 13.10 is worth to download?
<wilee-nilee> Guest35469, You can tab compete nicks that shows the message to the user in red.
<wheatthin> Guest35469, and you can always lookup what the changes are.
<wilee-nilee> 13.10 is a development its up to you 2 weeks till release.
<unicorn-lightnin> It doesn't appear in the list. Am I doing the right thing? I go to Right click -> Open with -> Other Applications -> Show Other Applications -> Not in this list
<wheatthin> You might have to find it in /usr/local/bin or something of the sort
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: there should be a way to specify the path manually
<pleanbean> wilee-nilee: Sorry yeah its EFI. wheatthin: paste.ubuntu.com/6187002
<unicorn-lightnin> wheatthin, the problem is that it doesn't seem to have any option to specify a path manually
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: what about right-click, properties?
<unicorn-lightnin> let's see...
<Guest35469> aeon-ltd,  do i have to be root to install certain stuff?
<unicorn-lightnin> errr... nope?
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, So you removed the windows?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: this is... nautilus?
<unicorn-lightnin> yes..
<wheatthin> pleanbean, ok.. so on the /dev/sdb1 why's it empty?
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: yes
<unicorn-lightnin> want a screenshot?
<Guest35469> Alright. Just wondering.
<Guest35469> I think I'm root. Idk how to tell
<pleanbean> wilee-nilee Yep, I just have a wiped 1tb hd. wheatthin, not sure, thats the USB LiveOS is on
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: yeesh, seems they've quite complicated it
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67382/add-custom-command-in-the-open-with-dialog
<reisio> there's no doubt some cute command you can run, but I don't know it
<aeon-ltd> Guest35469: don't change to root, just use sudo, it's only 4 commands in the link you gave me
<reisio> something to do with xdg-settings, maybe
<wheatthin> pleanbean, hmm so your disk is /dev/sda?
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, You probably have to clean the mbr, than set the bios for msdos and make a msdos partition table and install again, you are missing the efi stuff that might have made it work.
<unicorn-lightnin> *grumble*
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: once you have one you can probably easily duplicate it by copying a file in ~/.gnome or ~/.config somewhere
<unicorn-lightnin> Ubuntu Tweak isn't compatible with Saucy..
<pleanbean> wheatthin, yep.
<wheatthin> if so, you gotta change it from GPT to the regular partitioning scheme
<wheatthin> in order for fdisk to work right
<pleanbean> wilee-nilee What do you think could have caused that?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: can you hit CTRL+L?
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, you wiped windows, and its boot partition.
<pleanbean> I've been having another issue with my bios reporting CPU Temperature Overflow Errors
<unicorn-lightnin> No reisio
<unicorn-lightnin> doesn't do anything
<wheatthin> pleanbean, then you gotta write it and make it bootable.
<Mikeandrd> Alright so far so good. On step 7, the install cursers, i have no idea if that link is part of the command or not
<wheatthin> pleanbean, that's another issue.. possibly thermal paste replacement needed
<Mikeandrd> Nvm it is lol
<pleanbean> wheat thin, I replaced it a couple days ago
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: mmm, this looks a little simpler than the last one :p http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2012/06/18/ubuntu-fix-add-program-to-list-of-applications-in-open-with-when-right-clicking-files-in-nautilus/
<reisio> should work once you can get it to use it, though :)
<wheatthin> then the heatsync isn't seated right
<pleanbean> wilee-nilee, where should I go from here?
<wheatthin> pleanbean, make sure fans are all plugged in n stuff
<wheatthin> pleanbean, if you're sure /dev/sda is your drive
<pleanbean> I'm sure
<wheatthin> you must create a new partition table
<Mikeandrd> Thanks so much for the help guys. It worked
<wheatthin> not GPT..
<pleanbean> I can figure out the cpu issue later
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, I would run the bootinfo summary only and start a thread at the ubuntu forums, there is a mod there who focuses on uefi, I would get their help, if no one here is definitive.
<pleanbean> Ok…heres the boot info summary
<pleanbean> paste.ubuntu.com/6187013
<dog__food> disable uefi
<pleanbean> dog__food is that to me?
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, be aware that people will just answer you with no real knowledge here.
<cfhowlett> wilee-nilee, I resemble that comment!
<pleanbean> haha
<wilee-nilee> except for you
<pleanbean> yep...
<cfhowlett> LOL!
<wilee-nilee> pleanbean, Here is a thread by that mod. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<dog__food> I had to disable secure  boot before  I w as  able to boot ubuntu
<dog__food> there was some problem with video driver
<unicorn-lightnin> we are in business!
<unicorn-lightnin> thank you Reisio! :D
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: you did all that gui nonsense? :p
<unicorn-lightnin> LOL, nah, I just edited the .desktop file and added %f to it. I don't even have to make links for each file type now
<reisio> haha
<reisio> gj
<dog__food> I had several partitions and windows 8 installed  and I just wiped them all.. will it be hard to reinstall windows 8?
<reisio> dog__food: not if you have the media, nope
<wheatthin> ok so according to this dock,  with a UEFI system, all drives must have an efi partition which the drive must first be partitioned with GPT on all drives you want bootable. Then run the boot-repair and it should fix things
<wheatthin> doc*
<pleanbean> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Setting_up_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI
<wheatthin> this eliminates the 4 primary partitioning deal that MBR is restricted to
<pleanbean> I'm reading through this right now, its a little over my head.
<reisio> wheatthin: the 4 primary partition deal that hasn't mattered for years, yup :p
<wheatthin> reisio, i'm still on an ancient computer... sue me :P
<wheatthin> been disabled for 6 years.. kinda out of the loop in ways
<reisio> wheatthin: primary partitions matter to software, not hardware, and software is as modern as you want it to be
<reisio> just saying :)
<wheatthin> well this got rid of the extended partitions that just made illformed slices
<ripthejacker> I need to add an alias for a sudo program.Where do I add it?
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, .profile
<ripthejacker> for sudo?
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, or .bashrc
<Dr_Willis> for sudo makes no sence
<Dr_Willis> your user has alias;s
<Dr_Willis> sudo aliasname  woukd run the users alias
<ripthejacker> I mean a program that I run using sudo
<unicorn-lightnin> sigh, it doesn't work, actually Reisio.. It opens the application, but when the application opens it doesn't show the document I opened, but instead a blank document.
<Dr_Willis> sudo dosent read root's .profile befor hand
<joe2112> hi there
<cfhowlett> joe2112, greetings
<wheatthin> like 'alias nmap="sudo nmap
<unicorn-lightnin> I think I'll just wait until I can install Ubuntu Tweak in a couple of weeks.
<reisio> wheatthin: ill formed?
<joe2112> im new to ubuntu can fomeone help me format a usb in a special way?
<wheatthin> reisio, I didn't want to say backasswards
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: so the sudo programs are kept in the same location as normal programs?
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: so... that's using the script I pasted for you, or not?
<cfhowlett> joe2112, special?  why not standard?
<reisio> wheatthin: yeah it's strange and old, but doesn't actually cause any problems
<unicorn-lightnin> nah, it's not using the script. it's using the .desktop trick in the second link you provided
<joe2112> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OTRW2_%28Optware_the_right_way_Take_2%29
<unicorn-lightnin> Microsoft Word appears in the Nautilus Other Programs list, but if I select it, it doesn't open the document
<joe2112> cf I am trying to make the proper partitions for astrix on my ddwrt router
<reisio> unicorn-lightnin: pointing to the script I gave, or something else?
<Abbas-> my ubuntu 13 is acting weird appearance wise in vbox. how do i fix the visual issues? http://i.imgur.com/KD0ldk7.jpg
<joe2112> on a usb storage drive so it can run on the usb part of my router
<unicorn-lightnin> I can just deal with this for a couple of weeks unti Ubuntu Tweak is available for saucy
<unicorn-lightnin> no, to the .desktop file, which already pointed at the application
<reisio> okay, well
<cfhowlett> joe2112,so ... not an ubuntu question then.  suggest you ask at ddwrt support
<reisio> I can only vouch for the script I gave
<reisio> which works :p
<unicorn-lightnin> I guess I could try to make new .desktop files that point to the script...
<wheatthin> Abbas-, I dunno about fixing it, but it seems to be the window manager
<wheatthin> unity*
<pleanbean> Dr_Willis, can you help me since we left off last night?
<joe2112> this is the room xchat dumped me into
<joe2112> im new to irc as well
<cfhowlett> joe2112, see support options at www.dd-wrt.com
<Abbas-> wheatthin
<Abbas-> can i disable unity?
<Abbas-> i only need this to run air crack
<cfhowlett> !nounity|Abbas-,
<ubottu> Abbas-,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cfhowlett> !aircrack|Abbas-,
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: I put the alias in the .bashrc file but it's not working for sudo
<wheatthin> Abbas-, of course you can.. gnome-shell (gnome3) is great IMHO
<cfhowlett> Abbas-, logout.  click the gear.  choose a different desktop environment.  login.
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: the alias in .bashrc is not working for sudo
<wheatthin> Abbas-, light desktop manager works too
<wheatthin> did you include sudo within the quote?
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, and is it a gtk app?
<ripthejacker> the alias is available without sudo
<ripthejacker> no
<ripthejacker> not a gtk app
<ripthejacker> *
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, but does it require access to eth0?
<wheatthin> or wlan0?
<ripthejacker> it requires access to /var/log
<tengopreguntas> hi everyone, i am writing a bash script. i was wondering,, i have a function, where i want to pass an error message. how do it it from my bash script to the STDERR of terminal where it is being executed?
<wheatthin> are you just cat'ing it or something?
<ripthejacker> no
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: If I run it without sudo the alias works but fails because of no permission, but with sudo it doesn't recognize the alias
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, it should as long as the right shell is being accessed
<ripthejacker> from the same shell
<ripthejacker> It says command not found
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, does this command start with a prompt?
<ripthejacker> with a prompt?
<wheatthin> hping3>
<wheatthin> with the >
<wheatthin> hping3 was an example
<ripthejacker> no
<Calinou> to complete the name just use :
<Calinou> it's more standard :P
<Abbas-> wheatthin
<ripthejacker> it doesn't
<Abbas-> is there a command i need to run in shell
<Abbas-> to disable unity ?
<Abbas-> i want a simpler verison of ui . so it doenst run so slow in virtual box
<Abbas-> i only need to run and install air crack ng
<Dr_Willis> Abbas-:  install a differnt desktop or window manager and select it at the login screen
<wheatthin> Abbas-, I think it's sudo update-rc.d unity disable
<Calinou> use a difference DE
<cfhowlett> Abbas-, log out.  change the desktop environment - no unity.  login.  done.
<Dr_Willis> Abbas-:  i use lubuntu on virtualbox
<wheatthin> I'm not in the environment to test
<Abbas-> how do i change desktop environ  ? cfhowlett
<Abbas-> i see login scren
<Abbas-> with acount/guest
<vj_ccie_sec> Dr_Willis please help me resolve my problem
<sled> Hi people, can anyone help me one moment? I already googled but couldnt find anything exhaustive
<Dr_Willis> Abbas-:  Install a diffent desktpp or window manager. then the gear/ubuntu round icon has a menui
<cfhowlett> Abbas-, logout.  click on the gear and choose
<Dr_Willis> vj_ccie_sec:  and whats the issue?
<wheatthin> Abbas-, sudo service lightdm stop  sudo service gdm start
<Dr_Willis> Abbas-:  for example 'sudo apt-get install jwm' to install jwm. select jwm at the login screen
<Abbas-> i only see this cfhowlett ? http://i.imgur.com/FcTP0Kz.jpg
<Abbas-> let me try that wheatthin
<wheatthin> if gdm isn't install, install it
<wheatthin> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Abbas-> is it big?
<sled> I am adding the foreign architecture armhf with ho "foreign-architecture armhf" >> /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch ... apt-get update complains precise/main and others armhf Packages are not found
<Abbas-> i only have mobile data
<Abbas-> is it like <50mb?
<sled> echo*
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<kongthap> anyone here please help me this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/352409/please-help-to-fix-error-while-mounting-static
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<Dr_Willis> jwm is about the tiniest window manager in the repos
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: should I add it in the /etc/profile too?
<Abbas-> so its gdm ;p not gwm
<Abbas-> ok
<Abbas-> i try
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  you may want to sumarize the question here for people who cant read the urls
<Dr_Willis> Abbas-:  gdm is an alternative to lightdm. gdm is NOT installed by default
<Abbas-> ok
<Abbas-> i installed gdm
<Abbas-> now how do i switch?
<Calinou> why do you want to change DMs?
<wheatthin> Abbas-, sudo service lightdm stop && sudo service gdm start
<Dr_Willis> when you installed gdm it should habve asked what desktop login manager to use by default
<kongthap> Dr_Willis, I have a problem with static mounting
<wheatthin> so he has easy access to gnome-shell
<Abbas-> ok
<Abbas-> i chose gdm Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  and a bit more details to the channel will help..
<wheatthin> Abbas-, to make it permanent, sudo update-rc.d lightdm disable && sudo update-rc.d gdm enable
<Abbas-> i get this error >  http://i.imgur.com/qx3C61j.jpg
<Dr_Willis> wheatthin:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   lets you select gdm. No need to mess with update-rc.d
<wheatthin> Dr_Willis, noted :)
<Dr_Willis> apt asked when he installed gdm. if he selected  gdm , then gdm is now th edefault
<kongthap> Dr_Willis, firstly i wanna ask first about xchat, when I want to reply some one I must type someone_name: or someone_name,
<xmetal> i changed the DM (i think by accident) on Mint and it wasn't pretty
<xmetal> changed it back and it was fine
<Dr_Willis> !tab | kongthap
<ubottu> kongthap: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * Dr_Willis uses ko<tab>
<kongthap> I now know about the <tab> to autocomplete
<sled> someone?
<kongthap> but I don't know what i use to follow someone_name after using the <tab> it's must be ":" or ","
<oleb> newbie question: Is it any list of channel commands like !tab ?
<Dr_Willis> !alis | oleb
<ubottu> oleb: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kongthap> Dr_Willis, this is a trial from me, is it working??? Can you get the red text like I did from you?
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  I just use -->    ko<tab> and it fills in kongthap:
<ripthejacker> Where do I place aliases for running a program in sudo?
<oleb> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  the users irc Client handles the job of putting their own nicks in bold or whatever
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  you did log out after altering the users ~/.profile ?
<kongthap> if I used dr_ <tab> i get "Dr_Willis," instead of "Dr_Willis:" it's really true
<ripthejacker> i added in the /etc/bash.bashrc
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: Do I need to logout?
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  so you need to log out/back in. or 'source /the/file'
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  its not going to automatically reread/add the changes to an existing shell
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: I added in the user .bashrc file
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  so do a 'source .bashrc'
<ripthejacker> and I opened a new shell
<Dr_Willis> .bashrc has several alias's allready in it i notice.
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: the command is running without sudo , but with sudo I get command not found.
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s will use the alias's it seems. but 'sudo' by itself dosent
<Dr_Willis> im used to using sudo -s
<Dr_Willis> tested with 'sudo ll'
<kongthap> I have an error with static mouting
<Dr_Willis> and sudo -s, then ll
<kongthap> this is my setting at /etc/fstab: UUID=66940c06-8730-4468-8f02-011d5cf42646 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: not working for me
<ripthejacker> says ll command not found
<ripthejacker> /bin/bash: ll: command not found
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  as i said. it seems sudo dosent follow alias;s but sudo -s does
<ripthejacker> Yes I did sudo -s
<ripthejacker> sudo -s ll
<sled> I am adding the foreign architecture armhf with echo "foreign-architecture armhf" >> /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch ... apt-get update complains precise/main and others armhf Packages are not found
<kongthap> i'm sure UUID is right, I got error at the startup screen, i must press "s" to continue but I still can boot and login
<ronin> does anyone know why I can't access 'test' directory, my username is ronin: http://codepad.org/90Rf3ViM
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22037/aliases-not-available-when-using-sudo
<Dr_Willis> alias sudo='sudo '
<otak> kongthap: probably you must add ,auto next to errors=remount-ro
<Dr_Willis> then 'sudo ll' works ;)
<wheatthin> put it in .bashrc  not .profile
<wheatthin> in   ~/.bashrc
<kongthap> otak: "UUID=66940c06-8730-4468-8f02-011d5cf42646 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro-auto 0       1"???
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: yes I read that but I thought it was just a workaround and there must be some official way to do it.
<Dr_Willis> so to get a sudo working with alias's you have to have the sudo alias also
<wheatthin> and then it'll work
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: guess it's the only way
<wheatthin> ripthejacker,
<Dr_Willis> ripthejacker:  its not a work around.. its how bash works
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: yes I put it in bashrc, seems like sudo can't run aliases normally
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, yes it can
<ripthejacker> It doesn't work for me. Even sudo ll doesn't work
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, did you renew the terminal afterwards?
<ripthejacker> yes
<wheatthin> and it's .bashrc and not bashrc
<wheatthin> and it's in your user home directory
<ripthejacker> yes I know, The alias is working fine without sudo
<ripthejacker> If I did in a wrong file , it wouldn't work right
<otak> I meant auto,errors=remount-ro   but I think auto is default so that might not be your problem
<wheatthin> ripthejacker,  take it out of .profile and try again if you hadn't already
<wheatthin> I was getting the same error with the command not found until I put it in the ~/.bashrc
<kongthap> otak: would you mind look at my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/352409/please-help-to-fix-error-while-mounting-static
<wheatthin> now it works just fine
<ripthejacker> Dr_Willis: it's working. alias sudo did the trick. Thanks
<wheatthin> ***slaps forehead***
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: The error is not because I put in the wrong file
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: It's because alias don't work with sudo
<wheatthin> yes it does~!
<wheatthin> I'm using it right this second
<ripthejacker> just add : alias sudo='sudo ' in the .bashrc
<ripthejacker> and it will work
<ripthejacker> maybe you had already added that
<wheatthin> no.. I showed you my whole alias file
<wheatthin> lol
<wheatthin> wheatthin@wheatthin:~$ cat ~/.bashrc
<wheatthin> and it came back alias hping="sudo hping3"
<wheatthin> gotta use the double quotes
<ripthejacker> then you may have set the alias in some other file. Or your shell may be magic :P
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, I just did it for your example
<wheatthin> Use double quotes and it'll work
<wheatthin> " " not ' '
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: no even with double quotes it's not working
<wheatthin> it will once you close the terminal and open another one
<ripthejacker> but it's ok Dr_Willis suggested a method and it works
<kongthap> i cannot start "deluge 1.3.6-0ubuntu2", it was ok before how to fix this?  "ubuntu 13.04"
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: I was doing that all the time, I know you have to open new shell
<wheatthin> all I know is I didn't add hping3 to anything until you had this problem..  lol and it's working perfectly fine for me.. might wanna check your /etc/sudoers file
<ItsMeLenny> how do i run java7 while java6 is also installed
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: run sudo ll
<ripthejacker> what do you get?
<wheatthin> you don't type sudo 11
<wheatthin> you just type  11
<Calinou> it's ll not 11
<wheatthin> and sudo executes
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22037/aliases-not-available-when-using-sudo
<ripthejacker> I'm not the only one with the issue
<wheatthin> paste.ubuntu.com/6187013
<wheatthin> You're not getting how alias and sudo works
<wheatthin> errr
<wheatthin> sorry
<wheatthin> alias 11="sudo hping3"...  I type    11 in the new terminal, and it runs sudo hping3
<Wildbill7459> @find netflix
<DJones> !netflix | Wildbill7459
<ubottu> Wildbill7459: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<otak> kongthap: sorry I can't see anything wrong, it looks just like mine, ask again in a minute or two
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: :|
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, just do it :)
<ripthejacker> I don't want to run sudo in an alias.
<ripthejacker> I want to run alias as sudo
<wheatthin> You gotta in order to have sudo work with it
<kongthap> otak: thanks for you help, can you guide me how to check the log file?
<wheatthin> so you want to add on options to sudo and then just type sudo as a shortcut?
<kongthap> otak: so I can provide more information to ask later
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: your solution won't work if I don't want to run the program as sudo
<wheatthin> the program sudo runs via alias to run that and the intended program you want to give permissions to
<wheatthin> duh
<wheatthin> if you want to use sudo -v -AknS
<wheatthin> then it'll be     alias sudo="sudo -v AknS'
<wheatthin> then you'll be able to use it as  sudo hping3   or whatever program you want to run
<habanany> Join\ #ruby
<ripthejacker> "/j #ruby"
<auronandace> habanany: /join #ruby
<wheatthin> and it'll carry out    sudo -v AknS hping3
<w0rp> How much space would people allocate for an Ubuntu install nowadays? 64GB?
<wheatthin> w0rp, minimum 8gb for a smooth full install
<auronandace> w0rp: depends what you'll do with it, i can get by with 10gb
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: yeah that's one solution to the sudo problem
<w0rp> I'll try 32GB, I think.
<cfhowlett> w0rp, system runs around 10 gigs.
<w0rp> I'm trying to account for most of the system + MySQL data + dev tools + images and other binary files.
<wheatthin> ripthejacker, but if you want to run a specific program like nmap with sudo privs as an alias,       alias nmap="sudo nmap"
<wheatthin> you can also tack on the options with the -
<wheatthin> or you can type    nmap -vvvv  domain.com or wahtever and it'll run with sudo privs
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: I didn't think of it that way.
<cfhowlett> W0rp are you installing a server?
<w0rp> It's a small dev machine running a local copy of a webserver.
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: but you could do it.
<reisio> 32 should be plenty
<reisio> I wish 32gb ssds were easier to get hold of
<cfhowlett> w0rp, might want to stop in at #ubuntu-server
<w0rp> Cool, I'll do that.
<reisio> who needs 128gb of ss :p
<reisio> I'd rather have the cash
<wheatthin> ME~!
<wheatthin> create a ramdrive :P
<Abbas-> wheatthin i kepe getting this error?
<Abbas-> http://i.imgur.com/AnIFdVj.jpg
<reisio> would take a lot more to fit all my data on it, so may as well be just the OS
<ripthejacker> wheatthin: alternatively you can do the way Dr_Willis suggested , that way you don't have to add the word sudo in your alias
<Norpan_> Hi! I just found an old CD with ubuntu 10.04 LTS , is it okey to install this one and then update it to 13.04?
<wheatthin> Abbas-, it's gdm sir
<Norpan_> I have no other media at this point to install it
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  that will take a lot of time.
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  no flah drives?
<reisio> could work, though, sure
<Norpan_> Dr_Willis: it will? how come? no, i have one but its apprently lost...
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  it basically has to download and install EVERY package to upgrade to the newer releases.. so each release  you upgrade to will be like 700+mb of downloads
<otak> kongthap: you can try sudo mount -t ext4 LABEL="storage1" /mnt/storage1
<Abbas-> wheatthin i tried that too earlier. it keep getting fork-failed error. http://i.imgur.com/igXCDIW.jpg
<Dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wheatthin> sudo dpkg --reconfigure gdm
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  if 10.04 used grub2 - you could install it then set up grub2 to boot the iso files for newer releases :)  and install from them VERY quickly. but thats a bit awkward.
<Norpan_> Dr_Willis: holy cow..how many releases are there? i have 100mbit fiber and downloads often is 11MB/s should it still take really long time?
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  the version # is the year/month of release. You upgrade from LTS to LTS. OR from each release to the next release.
<wheatthin> Norpan_, You're best likely to answer that with a bittorrent session lol
<Abbas-> wheatthin , what next now? :) http://i.imgur.com/HFuh4mv.jpg
<reisio> technically you could do that with grub legacy as well, it's just more involved
<kongthap> otak: the command "sudo mount" will auto re-mount everytime at startup????
<Norpan_> wheatthin: yeah ok, i just figured if it was ONLY download that takes long or generally the installingthing that takes really long time..
<wheatthin> Norpan_, depends on the repository server you use really.. if you use a close one, I get 2.0+MB/sec
<wheatthin> on my 28mbps connection
<Norpan_> Dr_Willis: i have a 20gb partition , perhaps i could make that as a bootable device
<wheatthin> and it only takes me about 5 minutes or so
<wheatthin> to download
<cfhowlett> wheatthin, took me 5 years on ubuntu to learn that I could and should localize my server.
<Norpan_> wheatthin: ok, crap hrhr, takes less time to travel to the nearest village and buy a USB key
<wheatthin> lol well that's on my slow 28mbps connection :)
<Norpan_> I must start in my 10.04 LTS CD for my internet to wok, in windows 8 it just says unadentified network.. crappy os
<wheatthin> was getting up to 3.4MB/sec but 2.0+ average
<otak> kongthap: that will tell you if the partition can be mounted now, so we think if the problem is with the partition or the boot sequence
<Norpan_> wheatthin: what connection do you have
<wheatthin> just a 28mbps cable connection
<kongthap> otak: thanks i will try, but for now still wonder i just have only the root partition and swap to mount but why still get error all the time at startup...
<wheatthin> Abbas-, sorry  dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<wheatthin> I keep thinking reconfigure was a tac option
<Norpan_> wheatthin: 28mbps?
<wheatthin> yup
<otak> kongthap: look at your /etc/fstab closely, look at this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295516/an-error-occurred-while-mounting-static
<Abbas-> i gett his wheatthin > http://i.imgur.com/HFuh4mv.jpg
<Norpan_> wheatthin: i have 100
<wheatthin> Abbas-, sorry  dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<wheatthin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Abbas-> wheatthin > output > http://i.imgur.com/nhdCPfq.jpg
<kongthap> nautilus will display all available partitions on my disk (but not yet mounting them), if I clicked any partitions to mount i can access them at /media/user_name/partition_label_name/ so what the different compare to static mounting partition to mnt/whatever_name/?
<wheatthin> Norpan_, I'm jealous :) one day I tell ya.. one day I'll have a server worthy of a connection :)
<kongthap> otak: I will take a look, thanks :)
<otak> kongthap: I'm pretty sure that's it
<wheatthin> Abbas-, ok, so it said it's not installed, like I said before, gotta install it
<wheatthin> sudo apt-get install gdm
<Abbas-> yeah i tried that
<Abbas-> i keep getting this error
<Abbas-> lemme try again
<kongthap> otak: thanks you've been very helpful :)
<hramrach> hello
<reisio> kongthap: just that, /media/ is for dynamic
<reisio> hramrach: hi
<hramrach> my lightdm does not start: http://paste.debian.net/49323/
<hramrach> when I run Xorg -retro I get the X pattern on screen
<kongthap> reisio: if I statically mounted the partition it won't show in /media/ anymore right?
<xwalk> I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 12.04.3 with my Asus G75VW's external sub-woofer not being recognized by the alsa-mixer. I've tried the suggested work arounds at http://askubuntu.com/questions/136968/how-to-make-the-internal-subwoofer-work-on-an-asus-g73jw and the links contained within and have not seen any results indicating the speaker has become active. Other links I have cover identical work-arounds that have not yielded any resul
<reisio> kongthap: hopefully not
<hramrach> any idea what is missing for lightdm to start a X server
<Abbas-> i ran it wheatthin it shows this error  > http://i.imgur.com/Em6t6HR.jpg
<kongthap> reisio: thanks :)
<reisio> kongthap: you can manually mount something practically anywhere, but /mnt/ is the traditional place
<reisio> just as /media/ is now used mostly for dynamic mounts
<kongthap> reisio: please also help me with this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/352409/please-help-to-fix-error-while-mounting-static
<wheatthin> Abbas-,  you can try sudo apt-get remove metacity and try it again
<reisio> kongthap: so it gives you an error that doesn't stop you from booting?
<wheatthin> Abbas-, if that doesn't work   sudo apt-get clean all
<otak> reisio: look at the start of /etc/fstab in kongthap's post, needs a # right?
<Abbas-> ok ty wheatthin i m trying clena all
<reisio> he said he "changed it back", it could be anything now
<Norpan_> wheatthin: good luck :)
<kongthap> reisio: yes, I still and always get that error screen i must press "s" to continue i don't know what is the problem so far, but after login I can use the system just like normal
<reisio> otak: yeah :)
<wheatthin> Norpan_, thanks :).. Doing all this for others.. I'm personally on a hackintosh lol
<reisio> kongthap: otak's saying maybe you uncommented the first line
<reisio> of /etc/fstab
<kongthap> reisio: "uncomment" means get rid of that line???
<kongthap> otak: "uncomment" means get rid of that line???
<wheatthin> kongthap, no..
<wheatthin> it means get rid of the #
<wheatthin> at the beginning
<otak> no
<reisio> that is, put it back
<otak> y
<Norpan_> wheatthin: i have always been intrested in trying hackintosh..but it seems far to complicated and doesn't work so good even after all the trouble.. you must have exact right hardware.?
<SmellyCat> I can't seem to log in as my user from the greeter. It seems the xsession stops and I'm back at the greeter. I have created an other user and that user can log in from the greeter. Where do I start to find the problem?
<wheatthin> Norpan_, Ehh.. I'm stuck on snow leopard because of older system, but yeah it's running great...
<ActionParsnip> SmellyCat: boot to root recovery console and chown your user's entire home directory to your user
<wheatthin> need a UEFI system for troubless installs over 10.7.x
<reisio> kongthap: get it? :)
<Norpan_> wheatthin: that is awesome, but you have the "right" hardware? Im trying to find a up-to-date guide to install on i7 with amd radeon 7950 and pa55-ud4 gigabyte motherboard..im lost before i begin haha
<SmellyCat> ActionParsnip: Any dirs/files in particular? I don't want to overwrite permissions onm just all files
<kongthap> otak: i think i must accidently deleted # because poor  using vim.
<wheatthin> Norpan_, I'd use a newer nvidia actually, but other than that, you shouldn't have a problem
<reisio> kongthap: mmmhmmm
<SmellyCat> ActionParsnip: I have chmod 664 .Xauthority already btw. didn't help
<kongthap> reisio: i think i must accidently deleted # because poor  using vim, i got it now, thanks really shame on me :)
<reisio> next time make a copy of the file, then you can easily fully revert it
<reisio> kongthap: your storage mount working now, too?
<otak> kongthap:  vim is like a magic wand ;P
<Norpan_> wheatthin: i saved a few months to afford this card, im not changing hah :)
<SmellyCat> ActionParsnip: And does it have to be recovery console? CRTL-ALT-F1 ok too, right?
<kongthap> reisio: from now on i would try to static mount the other partition including ntfs...
<Norpan_> wheatthin: possibly i made a misstake because linux doesn't run well under AMD ive heard
<DzAirmaX> hey guyz !!
<kongthap> otak: still remember the first time using vim, don't even know how to quit so click the close button of the terminal :P
<wheatthin> Norpan_, no no.. nvidia video card :)
<wheatthin> i7 is perfect for it
<DzAirmaX> I have one little question for you
<DzAirmaX> I noticed that the motd is not applyed on the first login on the machine : always on the second login time, is that normal ?
<quietone> what to use to burn an audio cd? Brasero has failed twice for me
<reisio> Norpan_: runs fine
<reisio> quietone: I'd use a command, myself
<kongthap> reisio: this time i still backup /etc/fstab for sure, the first time editing this file, i cannot boot the system at all so lucky for poor ubuntu skill like me :P
<reisio> quietone: ...if it were 10 years ago and I still burnt CDs
<kongthap> reisio: this time *i will
<reisio> kongthap: :)
<DJones> quietone: I use either K3b or Gnomebaker
<kongthap> reisio, otak you guys rock!
<kongthap> thanks
<DzAirmaX> so nobody had encouter this problem before ?
<otak> kongthap: you're welcome, have fun!
<reisio> DzAirmaX: a box without a DE?
<DzAirmaX> reisio : its a 13.10 server without DE
<reisio> that's odd
<reisio> might ask #ubuntu-server
<DzAirmaX> hmm
<DzAirmaX> yeah so when I ssh the machine after a fresh reboot, not motd
<wheatthin> might have to do with landscape
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : landscape ?
<wheatthin> DzAirmaX, yeah landscape client gets buggy some time on server
<wheatthin> it shows the motd with the uptime and other stuff
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : is there a log for this landscape ?
<wheatthin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077244
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : ok thans for your help
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : my server config is weird because I dont even have the /etc/motd but I have a motd opening up after the second login :)
<wheatthin> scroll down to the middle of that link
<wheatthin> it's cause default is dynamically linking via motd scripts
<kongthap> what is the easiest way to scan disk/partition for error?
<wheatthin> kong fsck
<Dr_Willis> Norpan_:  10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04.. !fsck
<Dr_Willis> oops
<Dr_Willis> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<SmellyCat> I can't log in from the lightdm greeter as a certain user. chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME did not solve the problem. Any idea?
<wheatthin> SmellyCat, did you change users's home?
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  remove your .Xauthority file, for a start. (or rename it)
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : motd present on my config lol
<Dr_Willis> then if it still fails. move/rename the .config dir and other setting files to see if any are causing the issue
<DzAirmaX> wheatthin : the /etc/motd
<SmellyCat> Dr_Willis: Thanks, that did the trick!
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  and i have NO idea why it breaks that way
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  but its like a daily question/fix in here
<lirarkatt> how do you change your name in irssi?
<Dr_Willis> lirarkatt:  /nick Bill_Gates
<SmellyCat> Dr_Willis: I really wonder that myself. I recall vaguely having this problem before. I'm glad I know my way around the shell... This is a really horrible problem for the regular user...
<lirarkatt> ty
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  i think it has somthing to do with using sudo to run gui apps. instead of gksudo. but  cant really prove that
<wheatthin> Dr_Willis, i'm thinking it's running startx or xsession using sudo
<wheatthin> initially
<Dr_Willis> wheatthin:  it happens way to often to people that would never do that. :)
<wheatthin> it does tho
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> probably an rc error
<wheatthin> .rc*
<SmellyCat> Dr_Willis: I'm pretty sure I didn't do that yesterday. Not directly anyway. I did notice .Xauthority had 600 perms. After chmod 664 that file and trying a login, it was back to 600 perms.
<wheatthin> SmellyCat, you gotta change the permissions for the whole user folder and all the visible and invisible files
<Dr_Willis> Im not even really sure what .Xauthority does.. other then some sort of security
<kongthap> ubottu: "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" <- i just type all of this at once right?
<ubottu> kongthap: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SmellyCat> Dr_Willis: I think with MIR it'll be gone anyway :)
<wheatthin> xauthority is initialized when creating an xsession
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  yes.. or use a live cd or rcovery mode and  fsck by hand
<ko0o0ky> pease
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  mir is aparently getting pushed back  (or xmir) from wht i just saw on webupd8
<wheatthin> to check for proper tty perms for x to start
<ko0o0ky> hello guys
<reisio> 'lo
<ko0o0ky> how can I setup vidalia
<Dr_Willis> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<SmellyCat> Dr_Willis: Well, X will be replaced sooner or later. Thanks for the help and bb.
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, I wouldn't.. just install tor-socks and privoxy
<Dr_Willis> SmellyCat:  they have been trying to replace it for years. ;)
<gordonjcp> SmellyCat: it's not really a big deal since most people won't be renaming users ;-)
<reisio> given that most(?) of the X guys are working on wayland now, I'm guessing sooner
<kongthap> Dr_Willis: yesterday the power was off, so i didn't shutdown, i have to fsck manually or it was done already at the previous booting???
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  its supposed to do it automatically if the filesystem was not unmounted cleanly
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  a fsck may happen so fast at boot time you dont even notice it
<reisio> kongthap: those lines in /etc/fstab end in 0 0?
<kongthap> reisio: "UUID=66940c06-8730-4468-8f02-011d5cf42646 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<reisio> is it / you were worried about?
<ko0o0ky> is that what you can do for me?
<reisio> ko0o0ky: what's the problem?
<kongthap> reisio: it was "0 1" so i think i need " 0 0", how to do think?
<kongthap> reisio: ***it was "0 1" so i think i need " 0 1", how to do think?
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  i think they use 0 1    for a reason. :)
<SmellyCat> gordonjcp: ?? I didn't rename a user... anyway...
<ko0o0ky> vidalia was unble to start tor
<ko0o0ky> why
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, don't use vidalia
<kongthap> reisio: i just add a line: "UUID=9b7ac413-1ddf-4c2e-a74d-75651d6bd37c /mnt/storage1   ext4    defaults          0       2", how do you think?
<ko0o0ky> what shuld I use
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, use tor-socks and privoxy.. it's headless but it does the same job
<gordonjcp> SmellyCat: did you run something GUI as root?
<reisio> kongthap: should be fine, yup
<kongthap> Dr_Willis: i think so, and i just add a line: "UUID=9b7ac413-1ddf-4c2e-a74d-75651d6bd37c /mnt/storage1   ext4    defaults          0       2", how do you think?
<Dr_Willis> is 0 2 even a valid option?
<reisio> yeah
<Dr_Willis> kongthap:  my / entry has '0 1'
<reisio> 2 means lower priority than 1
<quietone> DJones, thank you better. Just doesn't work in the stereo
<reisio> 1 being a better idea for /
<kongthap> reisio: i agree
<ko0o0ky> thank you
<SmellyCat> gordonjcp: I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure. (I'm moving to nick Mouzz btw)
<ko0o0ky> did firefox brw need to setup
<ko0o0ky> does
<Dr_Willis> you have to configure firefox to use tor - i belive.
<Dr_Willis> or use the socks/proxy at least
<wheatthin> you can setup firefox, or via proxy extension for firefox
<wheatthin> if you're using privoxy too, you gotta configure privoxy/config to use socks5 127.0.0.1:9050
<wheatthin> forward settings
<quietone> how do I get the song title to be 'burned' on an audio cd?
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, listen-address  67.187.147.220:8118  (or use whatever your ip is)
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, forward-socks5   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .
<wheatthin> uncheck that last one
<reisio> quietone: you'd probably need a cue file
<wheatthin> save the file and sudo service privoxy restart
<quietone> reisio, I burned that with Brasero and it doesn't play in stereo
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  for me - if i use k3b, and the mp3 file has the right tags  it does it ive noticed.
<wheatthin> ko0o0ky, then you can configure firefox to use your internal IP and port 8118
<reisio> quietone: what makes you think it's a stereo file?
<quietone> reisio, I don't know what a stereo file is. I mean when I put the CD I burned into the stereo it doesn't play
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  how old is the   cd player? it could be it cant read cd+r or -r or whatver
<reisio> oh "the stereo"
<quietone> Dr_Willis, oh. about 17 yrs
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  :) kids these days.,
<reisio> quietone: unfortunately that could be caused by a great many things
<reisio> Dr_Willis: heh
<reisio> "the hifi"
<wheatthin> age is one
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  then its VERY likely it cant read cd+-r/rw
<wheatthin> LOL
<wheatthin> quietone, it must be cd-r only then
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking cd+r was more compatible with old cd players. but its been years since i last had to worry about it
<reisio> basically, in the time you've spent on this, you probably could've gone and bought a cheap computer to use as a media pc, replacing your CD player
<quietone> Dr_Willis, then what are the music CDs we buy, they aren't CD+r
<reisio> s/CD/usb or network/
<wheatthin> they are mp3's now,
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  No idea. they could be Stamped Cd's for all i know.
<quietone> reisio, I am unemployed
<wheatthin> :) so doesn't matter.. +r was data..  -r was media
<Dr_Willis> backin the old days - we used to argue over what was better.. +r or -r... and make tools out of rocks..
 * Dr_Willis rocks back and forth in his rocking chair and  smokes his pipe..
<wheatthin> that's how we made coasters :D
<kdelwat> I remember going through stacks of CD's looking for a blank one
<wheatthin> I do that with dvd's
<wheatthin> lol
<Dr_Willis> back when you had to recompile your kernel just to support a cd burner! Now those where the good linux days!
<reisio> you talking about DVD-R vs DVD+R?
<reisio> doesn't matter, it's all a waste of time
<wheatthin> lol
<llutz> there are dvd-+r but not cd+r
<reisio> quietone: if you spend all your time authoring CDs, you're going to remain unemployed
<reisio> not an efficient use of time
<Dr_Willis> My Car 'stero' can rip music cds  to its internal hard drive. :)
<wheatthin> might as well be clone drives huh?
<reisio> in-car hifi
<quietone> reisio, thats a bit unkind
<reisio> nah, it'll help you stop wasting your time
<wheatthin> I'm unemployed too.. but disabled
<reisio> there is no earning tier for which it is not a waste of time to burn a CD
<kongthap> i successfully mount the other partitions :)
<wheatthin> congrats
<reisio> gj
<kongthap> after static mounting, i don't see the other partitions from the "device pane" of nautilus, i must access the partition via /mnt/ is this the way it is?
<reisio> kongthap: you can make a "bookmark"
<reisio> or favorite or whatever your file manager calls them
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: are theyt internel partitions or USB/SD cad based?
<wheatthin> kongthap, it'll mount in /media .. could mount in /media/<username/<mntname>
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: it's a partition on the same disk as root partition
<kongthap> reisio: i saw the bookmark dialog on nautilus but i think i cannot add new one, i only saw "delete" and "sort" buttons
<wheatthin> kongthap, drag and drop the folder to the left side
<wheatthin> of nautilis
<Dr_Willis> drag/drop a folder to the left side panel where the nautilus bookmarks are ;)
<Dr_Willis> theres also a keyboard shortcut i think
<kongthap> wheatthin: i see, thanks :)
<wheatthin> Dr_Willis, beat ya :D
<Dr_Willis> no you dident. ;P
<Dr_Willis> i saw my text first
<wheatthin> uhuh~! :D
<wheatthin> lol
<reisio> kongthap: you can
<Dr_Willis> that feature will most likely get removed from the next nautilus anyway. its to complex for users to handle
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<kongthap> reisio: i can drag but i cannot drop
<kongthap> wheatthin: i can drag but i cannot drop
<wheatthin> kongthap, drag, and drop it in the lower left
<kongthap> wheatthin: dragging "storage1" folder right???
<wheatthin> kongthap, honestly, I dunno which folder you want shortcutted to the side
<kongthap> wheatthin: i mounted my partition to /mnt/storage1/
<wheatthin> it's separated by devices and then system shortcuts
<kongthap> wheatthin: so i must drag "storage1" folder from nautilus right?
<hacyard> hello everyone, how should I configure clawsmail? which settings will be better? SSL? STARTTLS?
<wheatthin> so yeah change your directory in nautilus to /mnt  drag storage1 and drop it in the lower left hand side
<wheatthin> kongthap, it's separated by devices and then shortcuts to user folders on the filesystem
<gregoryfenton> Hi all. Any idea why I am getting 404 errors when I am trying to do apt-get update? Specifically the Packages file is 404ing although Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz are at the same location,  for example W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80]
<quiet1> Dr_Willis, reisio, DJones thanks for your help
<quiet1> goodnight
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, try sudo apt-get clean all
<wheatthin> and try again
<gregoryfenton> still 404ing wheatthin
<wheatthin> can you ping google.com?
<hacyard> or which one would you recommend to use? clawsmail or thunderbird?
<gregoryfenton> "64 bytes from fa-in-f138.1e100.net (173.194.70.138): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=14.8 ms"
<wheatthin> hacyard, neither.. gmail interface is plenty.. saves room on physical drive too
<kongthap> wheatthin: i'm looking for a way to get directly to /mnt/storage1/ , it's a bit quicker to got mnt -> storage1, if can be possible
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, try a new repository
<mainte> hello everyone, which email client would you recommend? thunderbird or clawsmail?
<vusie> mainte: thunderbird
<ikonia> mainte: try them, see what you like
<wheatthin> kongthap, that's what's it's doing sir when you drag and drop it to the side.. nautilus is opened and wham you click on the shorcut
<gregoryfenton> I have tried gb, fr, de and none, all give the same result
<wheatthin> if you want it on the desktop.. you can right click and create a link
<wheatthin> right click on the desktop
<kongthap> wheatthin: i honestly can drag but cannot drop the "folder", so is result i cannot create shortcut :(
<mainte> vusie, I tried them both, and both were ok. but I'd like to use functions like encryption and signing messages. in that respect, I'd like to know which one would have more secure options
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: ln -s /mnt/storage1 ~/Desktop/Storage
<Ceninant> I like thunderbird...
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: nice and easy
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: that's symlink right?
<wheatthin> rgr
<vusie> mainte: oops i dont go that deep i just use in a standard way.
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: exactly, when you click on the link you will see the data. You can also save data into the link and it will save in /mnt/storage as well
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: lots of flexibility
<wheatthin> same thing as a shortcut no? :P
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin I have tried gb, fr, de and none, all give the same result
<kongthap> it's done thanks ActionParsnip and wheatthin  :)
<mainte> could anyone maybe give me some hints on configuring clawsmail? I did that a long time ago that I dont remember, and now I can't make it work.
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, is this particular package  from the ubuntu repository?
<mainte> should I use SSL or STARTTLS, for example?
<fishcooker> i've cronjob like this 55      5       3       10      *       /etc/init.d/clearlog
<fishcooker> it should execute  at 5:55 3 Oct.. why the cron dont do that job?
<wheatthin> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<kongthap> how different between symbolic and hard links??? :P
<wheatthin> you can use many symlinks
<reisio> most mere mortals don't need hard links
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin this is when I do apt-get update, and I was trying to install jed
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: hard links must be on the same disk
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: if you make a hard link to a file then delete the original, the data will still stand
<Monotoko2> if I run rsync on a folder that's been partially copied with cp, will it just skip everything that's already been copied and do the rest?
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, I think it's safe-update now
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: so hard link creates another copy?
<wheatthin> !jed
<wheatthin> I don't know what jed is
<reisio> Monotoko2: should, yeah
<Monotoko2> reisio: brilliant, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: essentially yes
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin the problem is that the file Packages is not present, although if I open the location in a browser I can see Packages.bz2 and Packages.gz. I am on 13.04
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: as long as there is a hard link to the data, it will stand, if all links go the data is 'gine', symlinks excluded
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: if i created a hard link to a folder which contains a tons of files, those files get dupplicated copy for each?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: in effect, but the data is only on the drive once
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, I'm aware you're on 13.04.. 404 is the package isn't present.. and again, is this from the main repo? or is it an alternative package?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: you wroted, ... if all links (hard links) go (means delete)
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: ???
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: make a folder and make some files in it, make a hard link to it and then delete the first folder, then open the hard link you made
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: yes if there are hard links o some data then the data is still accessible by the OS in the usual way
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: ok so the data in the hard link still remains until i delete the hard link itself...
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, if it's not maintained by ubuntu, then you'll have to file an 404 error to the maintainer
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: yes, once the last link goes, its gone. technically the folders you make are the same
<wheatthin> ubottu doesn't know what jed is, so I dunno
<ubottu> wheatthin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: try with some dummy data, its fun
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: sure i will
<biunx> hello, could anyone help me with configuring clawsmail, please? I can't make it work
<kongthap> i just timed my booting time, it takes 1:15 mins, i think it's too long time
<tarelerulz> Any one know how to turn off  bad word block in chrome ?
<wheatthin> tarelerulz, can loog in chrome://flags
<wheatthin> look*
<kongthap> i'm using amd a6 (64 bits) 8 gb of ram why booting time too long?
<wheatthin> what's your timeout?
<wheatthin> on grub
<reisio> kongthap: 64-bit doesn't mean ultra fast necessarily
<DeepBlue> how 2 no a cpu is 32 or 64-bit?
<reisio> DeepBlue: grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo is usually definitive
<ActionParsnip> DeepBlue: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin sorry for the delay, here is the complete output from apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/pKusRCuK
<kongthap> reisio: i realized that, just giving info about my system it's still quite modern :)
<reisio> kongthap: :)
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: you can run:   dmesg | less      look for large gaps in the left colomn (which is in seconds)
<kongthap> reisio: do you think it's too long time to boot???
<reisio> kongthap: I think boot time is a measure of something that needn't be measured
<DeepBlue> reisio ,ActionParsnip : here  ,  http://dpaste.com/1404504/
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: [    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff] i just have to look through these lines right? i must focus inside [xxxx] right?
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, I'm not sure but I think there's a spelling error in your sources.lst
<llutz> DeepBlue: if reisios command gives some output at all, its 64bit cpu
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: that is at 0 seconds, so not useful
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: scroll down and read the seconds, when you get a large gap, that is the issue
<wheatthin> ActionParsnip, what do you say about gregoryfenton's problem? http://pastebin.com/pKusRCuK
<biunx> all right, just managed to make it work. I think it was the username which had to be full email address
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: i meant i don't know what to look for at the first :P
<wheatthin> ip is up and working, but I'm thinking the url is using a space instead of a slash
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: [    0.002764] Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes) just look for line link this right?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: the leftmost number is the time in seconds
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin this is new install, apart from trying different servers I haven't touched sources.lst. I will upload it momentarilt.
<DeepBlue> llutz:  check this, http://dpaste.com/1404504/
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: dont worry about the actual text, just lok at the leftmost value
<llutz> DeepBlue:why should i? if reisios command gives some output at all, its 64bit cpu
<reisio> DeepBlue: grep produces output when it finds the string it's searching for
<reisio> DeepBlue: you've searched for ' lm' and gotten output, so it found it
<reisio> DeepBlue: this means you have a 64-bit proc
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: OK just what inside [***] ???
<llutz> DeepBlue: 32bit cpu do not have "lm" flags
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_mode
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: one more thing this file has no timestamp how do i know where is the end of the most recently booting log???
<DeepBlue> ok, thanx  llutz,reisio
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: the file is made from the nanosecond the kernel started, to right now
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: and yes, what is inside the brackets
<alexw> Can anyone help http://paste.laravel.com/WaO ?
<ActionParsnip> alexw: who is the owner of /srv/www/app/staging/releases/20131003201246/phpunit.xml ?
<alexw> -rwxr-sr-x 1 rocketeer www-data
<wheatthin> greg source.lst is wrong
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: this take 11 secs: [   11.140461] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
<tilerendering> hi anybody running vnc server under ubuntu 12.04 here ?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: then run an fsck on sda5 in livecd
<tilerendering> I can connect to the vnc server, but it doesnt show me any applications or menu
<tilerendering> just an empty screen
<tilerendering> (ubuntu 12.04 lts)
<tilerendering> and yes, I installed gnome-core
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: what is the purpose of the VNC session?
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, If you look at your pastebin and then look at the link
<tilerendering> maybe I should include some special entries in the startup apps ?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: i think i misunderstood, actually [timeing] is the sum timing from the previous line, is that right?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: there may be a sleeker solution than VNC
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: yes, its the time the event happened, in seconds, since the kernel started
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin http://pastebin.com/8ictdMHM
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: long-term: run a vmware vm in it (windows7). but now, for short-term: i d just like a graphical environment in wich i can start a terminal, and launch a file manager and basically have basic ubuntu admin tasks/apps at my disposal
<Jack_Giant> big question: http://pastebin.com/VkEvYaaR
<tilerendering> I d like to use vnc because it has been recommended to me by vmware
<tilerendering> so - what do I do in order to see some regular apps/menus in my vnc session ?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: actually i can deal with 1:15 of booting, but i just feel disappoint that win7 boots faster on this hardware :(
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: ho many times do you boot?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: *i can accept
<reisio> what makes you think it boots faster?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: so you want to manage a vmware server? Is that it?
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: yes, but I want to use a ubuntu gui prior to that
<tilerendering> so can you give me help with my problem ?
<tilerendering> or do you want to recommend me something I dont want ;)
<k1l> kongthap: be aware, that windows does some kind of hibernation and not a real shutdown
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: why not install the VIC on a system and connect to the remote system to manage it?? Why are you using VNC when there is a much sleeker (and more secure) method?
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: in usual situation it always takes about this long... but i never time it on purpose until today
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: are you crazy?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: i'd run an fsck overnight on the sda5 partition
<sorin2189> Hello everyone! I tried installing 13.04 yesterday and I've run into a huge problem:  Right after install, I enabled fglrx restricted driver from the 'Restricted Drivers' tab in 'Software and Updates'.  It asked me to reboot for the new driver to be loaded, and i did so. Problem is my system did not boot again.  I said ok, i'll try the fglrx-updates driver, so i reinstalled ubuntu 13.04 and tried with that one. Needless to say, i 
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: i saw i youtube clip, a guy boots his notebook (not so new model) with ubuntu, it's super fast so I'm just jealous him
<sorin2189> Anyone has any idea what the hell is happening ?
<reisio> sorin2189: msg cut off
<kongthap> i will try to manually run fsck
<reisio> sorin2189: reinstalling over a driver change is kind of a waste of time :)
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: which ATI GPU do you use?
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, sorry man.. I don't think that section is supported
<sorin2189> reisio: i know it's a waste of time, but i always think fresh install is better
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin thanks, I will figure this out. Much appreciated :)
<wheatthin> it says in that paste that although it may contain some newer versions with different features, it's not maintained too well
<sorin2189> anyway, this doesn't solve my problem. I'm really disappointed that a simple driver install screws up the system
<reisio> sorin2189: it isn't :)
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, why did you enable that section anyways?
<sorin2189> fresh install being better or not is not really the problem at hand
<reisio> fresh installs are "good" in Windows land, because there's no way of telling what goes on when Windows installs, it's all closed
<reisio> GNU/Linux distros are entirely open, so you don't have that problem
<reisio> just saying
<sorin2189> ok, got it. how about some thoughts about my real problem? :(
<reisio> sorin2189: what's the problem now?
<sorin2189> can't boot ubuntu 13.04 with fglrx drivers enabled
<gregoryfenton> wheatthin I haven't enabled anything, this is a VM that was created yesterday and worked fine then. Today 404 galore.
<reisio> sorin2189: can you boot in the 'safe mode'?
<sorin2189> nope. X refuses to start up
<sorin2189> actually not X. it doesn't even boot to shell with networking
<sorin2189> kernel fails to load (maybe can't load fglrx properly?)
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, it's cause the links changed
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: when is the best time and how often to run fsck???
<reisio> mmm, doesn't really follow
<reisio> more likely the graphics system is failing alone
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: just when you get issues
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: best time was for minimal impact, so schedule a maintenence window
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: when using fsck it scans the entire disk or i have to specify the partition?
<reisio> the entire file system
<reisio> file system, fs
<reisio> fsck
<wheatthin> lmao~!
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: you specify the partition to check
<wheatthin> gregoryfenton, go to the site.. it's a link that's linked to itself
<reisio> where filesystem is one of what /sbin/blkid spits out
<kongthap> reisio: entire file system means not entire partition right?
<ihre> sorin2189: CTRL+ALT+F1, login, sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<wheatthin> repo is sync'd wrong
<sorin2189> ihre: i'm not even able to go to tty1
<reisio> kongthap: it can mean an entire partition, insofar as a file system can take up an entire partition :)
<llutz> poor little cat
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: what did you meant by schedule it, what app can i use to schedule the task???
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: no, schedule as in, with the users of the system
<kongthap> reisio: i got it :)
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: if its your own PC then run it overnight
<wheatthin> is this a looping link? http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<kongthap> ActionParsnip: to use fsck i must boot the system with live cd right?
<k1l> wheatthin: that is a german repo server, what is wrong with it?
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: it just means the partition will not be mounted or in use
<babinlonston> Any One Know About Leave Tracking Open Source Software ? If there is 20 Employees , and if some one took leave we need to entire the entry and at last of month i need to track his records
<reisio> babinlonston: that's quite hard to parse
<ihre> sorin2189: bummer, i'd fetch a live cd/usb if I were you. Mount your root partition on /mnt and chroot into it. Then check your logs
<babinlonston> reisio: why ?
<kongthap> i've installed python3, if i wanted to update the latest version i just repeat "apt-get install python3" right?
<reisio> babinlonston: good question
<sorin2189> ihre: thank you ... how's this possible though? I just fresh installed, enabled fglrx and that's it. broken
<k1l> kongthap: no
<ActionParsnip> kongthap: yesm that will update that package from the available sources
<sorin2189> i've read that ubuntu is being adopted in france for police ... how do they cope with this kind of "stability" lol
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: which ATI gpu do you use?
<kongthap> k1l: what is your suggestion? :)
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: I did ask earlier
<Na3iL> hey all ^
<k1l> kongthap: it will install the latest version in the ubuntu repos. not the latest version that is out there.
<k1l> kongthap: and you should run updates systemwide not only for one package for systemwide security updates
<k1l> !update | kongthap
<ubottu> kongthap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<reisio> sorin2189: they have someone other than you install it for them :)
<reisio> Na3iL: hi
<Na3iL> hey reisio :)
<reisio> they probably also use particular hardware
<k1l> kongthap: gnah, sorry, wrong factoid. use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to update (or the GUI updater)
<sorin2189> reisio: it's not rocket science to click next next next until installer finishes. neither to go to software and updates -> restricted drivers -> click fglrx -> enable -> reboot
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: we cant help if you dont give basic details
<kongthap> k1l: what command is for system wide update??? for now i only wait for the auto update because i don't know what else to do
<wheatthin> k1l, well I'm trying to figure out what's wrong with gregoryfenton's 404 problem when installing a package
<sorin2189> reisio: how can one screw up at the above install process
<wheatthin> I'm thinking it's this source.lst but I'm uncertain  http://pastebin.com/8ictdMHM
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: which ATI gpu do you use?
<reisio> sorin2189: did you get those EE's?
<k1l> sorin2189: do you have a real support issue or are you just here for flaming? please keep this channel clear for support issues
<gregoryfenton> \o s
<gregoryfenton> ]
<ActionParsnip> scyrmion: or does the system have a make/model?
<gregoryfenton> :is still here
<tilerendering> can anyone tell me how to make appear some basic ubuntu gui in my vnc server instance ? or what this depends on ? where to look ?
<otak> sorin2189: contact your hardware provider this is a help channel
<reisio> tilerendering: what appears now?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:   gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: I would still stand by that you are oing this THE worst way concievable
<tilerendering> reisio: nothing. just an empty GUi. no menu, no "applications" item, nothing.
<sorin2189> well i'm trying to get help. apparently nobody knows why a simple driver activation fails.
<tilerendering> just an empty 1024x768 screen
<reisio> tilerendering: and if you right-click?
<tilerendering> reisio: nothing happens
<tilerendering> it´s a 12.04 lts server ubuntu
<reisio> tilerendering: doesn't sound quite properly configured :p
<tilerendering> I already installed gnome-core
<tilerendering> do I need something else ? or maybe edit some config files ?
<k1l> gregoryfenton: can you show a "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: can you launch a terminal?
<wheatthin> reisio, sounds like unity needs resetting :)
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: nope. I cant do anything
<tilerendering> except move the mouse cursor ;)
<vik_> join #sympy
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: so CTRL+ALT+T doesnt launch a terminal?
<k1l> gregoryfenton: this is a vm? does it connect to other stuff, like "ping heise.de"?
<reisio> does the default Ubuntu VNC server disable graphics accel automatically now? or is that still required?
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  so you have only installed 'gnome-core' ?
<tilerendering> reisio: no idea about that
<wheatthin> it's still required last time I checked
<ActionParsnip> reisio: I believe so
<tilerendering> Dr_Willis: yes
<reisio> coo
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  im not sure that would install  all the stuff needed for the gnome-desktop.  theres minimal window managers like 'jwm' you may want to install as a fall back window manager untill youi get the desktop working right
<tilerendering> Dr_Willis: hm
<tilerendering> Dr_Willis: any idea on how to do that ?
<gregoryfenton> k1l, it is a VM, 64 bytes from redirector.heise.de (193.99.144.80): icmp_req=1 ttl=249 time=9.27 ms. apt-get upd
<tilerendering> I m not a Ubuntu pro, I just want to get a basic GUI environment working with some minimal administrative features
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  its easier to make a server out of a desktop install, then a desktop out of a server install. ;) but  what desktop do you want? 'sudo apt-get install jwm' will install a very tiny window manager
<tilerendering> and a web brwoser would be fine too ;)
<tilerendering> Dr_Willis: sure, but this is not an option now
<gregoryfenton> sorry, apt-get update @ http://pastebin.com/pKusRCuK
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  jwm is about as basic as it gets
<Jack_Giant> http://pastebin.com/VkEvYaaR  I really need help
<tilerendering> Dr_Willis: yeah but I need some howto - or else I ll run into more problems
<freshfish> hi all!
<tilerendering> what´s the default window manager installed with 12.04 LTS ?
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  a how to for what? 'sudo apt-get install jwm'  then se3lect jwm as the windiow mangfer at the login screen
<freshfish> got a weird one.
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  that would be Unity - its the default
<wolfheart_> Hi , when i try and use my stk1160 video capture device with guvcview i get this error :- " http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187636/ " anyone know how to solve this please ?
<auronandace> tilerendering: compiz
<k1l> gregoryfenton: can you show your actual " cat /etc/apt/sources.list" ?
<freshfish> audio based.
<Dr_Willis> tilerendering:  'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' would pull in all the needed packages.   Unity is a plugin for compiz
<wheatthin> http://pastebin.com/8ictdMHM
<wheatthin> k1l
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: again, does CTRL+ALT+T give a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: compiz is defalt installed
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: nope
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: try changing your user session to lxde and use that
<tilerendering> I just get an empty display not reacting to anything
<sam113101> unity is still a plugin for compiz as of 13.04, right?
<k1l> wheatthin: no de.… server in there. so there might be some changes
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: how do I do that
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  yes
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: why do you not use the VIC and connect using that to the VMWare service?
<sam113101> what about 13.10?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  yes
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: whynot do it the proper way
<sam113101> will 13.10 be using mir?
<tilerendering> ActionParsnip: because the vmware people told me to use vnc. I try to stay on trails on which I can progress rather than run into new problems
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  according to webupd8 blog site i saw today. its not going to be the default.
<freshfish> 13.04, vid card with hmdi vid/audio, mobo with spdif.  I use the spidf for my audio out....a few updates ago (3 months?)  my audio would make this "zrrpp" sound and no output.
<freshfish> I installed pulse audio control...
<sam113101> aaaww
<wheatthin> k1l, he changed it multiple times from de to fr and german
<k1l> sam113101: no. there is no unity for mir (for the desktop) so far. target is something after 14.04
<sam113101> will it still be a compiz plugin though? lol
<freshfish> foudn out I had to change the output from 5.1 digital w/o analod input to off, then back to the same setting and it would zrrp again and PCM fires up on the receiver.
<username1234> In LxTask process memory usage is shown in 2 columns. RSS and VM-Size. The numbers in these columns are different and I can't find any explanation as to what RSS and VM-Size actually mean in this context.
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  theres a move to using qt, but who can tell.
<k1l> sam113101: unity gets rewritten for mit without compiz
<k1l> *mit=mir
<freshfish> but this is for vids, music players,
<kostkon> sam113101, 13.10 has unity 7 so yes, unity 8 is the qt based one
<wheatthin> k1l, and now it's not working when it was just a couple days ago
<freshfish> every audio.
<freshfish> ideas?
<sam113101> ok
<k1l> wheatthin: i think mybe the / at the end is a problem.   or the traffic through the vm host
<office_> Hi All  i am new to ubuntu how is everyone
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: why? There is zero security in VNC. Makes no sense at all
<sam113101> if unity 8 will be using qt, does it mean we'll also see more qt apps on ubuntu? (it's mainly gtk now)
<ActionParsnip> sam113101: how is it mainly gtk?
<ActionParsnip> sam113101: all the apps in kubuntu use qt, insted of gtk
<wheatthin> tilerendering, if using vnc restrict it to local lan only, and ssh tunnel to it
<ActionParsnip> sam113101: where did you hear that it's "mainly gtk"?
<sam113101> talking about ubuntu, not kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: http://askubuntu.com/questions/160160/unity-launcher-doesnt-appear-in-vnc-session
<gregoryfenton> k1l, http://pastebin.com/Vz52e9Di is my /etc/apt/sources.lst and http://pastebin.com/R0zhxm43 is the output from apt-get update. I have just created and uploaded them.
<username1234> In LxTask process memory usage is shown in 2 columns. RSS and VM-Size. The numbers in these columns are different and I can't find any explanation as to what RSS and VM-Size actually mean in this context. What do RSS and VM-Size mean in the context of running process lists?
<wolfheart_> Hi , when i try and use my stk1160 video capture device with guvcview i get this error :- " http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187636/ " anyone know how to solve this please ?
<wheatthin> wolfheart_, try using a lower resolution for cam settings
<wheatthin> wolfheart_, or try using 24bpp
<diverdude> How do i install QT on ubuntu?
<wheatthin> diverdude, sudo apt-cache search QT
<Galvatron> Hi
<wheatthin> you'll then search for the package you want
<diverdude> wheatthin, that gives me all sorts of irrellevant stuff
<tilerendering> got it working
<tilerendering> thanks everyone
<wolfheart_> wheatthin :- ok thank you brb
<valeria> ciao dodi
<k1l> gregoryfenton: put this in your sources.list. its a clean repo list wiht the original ubuntu servers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187682/
<gregoryfenton> will do k1l
<wheatthin> diverdude, no, it gives you a list of QT.. dev, look for qt toolkit or something
<Galvatron> Since yesterday I have a problem with my Ubuntu 12.04.3( the 13.04 HWE stack) occasionally freezing and the screen going blank soon after the OS fully loads. My GPU is a 7300GT + ForceWare 304.88. Here is my kern.log after the last crash: http://pastebin.com/e0LSV1hM
<wheatthin> Galvatron, what graphics drivers are you using?
<diverdude> wheatthin, is it sudo apt-get install qt--sdk ?
<wheatthin> Galvatron, you might also wanna disable your screensaver
<diverdude> qt-sdk ?
<Galvatron> wheatthin: The 304.88 legacy blob
<Galvatron> I don't use a screensaver
<wheatthin> Galvatron, is that from the ubuntu repo?
<Galvatron> Yes
<gregoryfenton> k1l, even with that file, still 404s
<Galvatron> I have "proposed" and "backports" disabled
<wolfheart_> wheatthin , i have tried a lower resolution of 176 x 144 and now i get this error :- " http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187687/ "
<k1l> gregoryfenton: than there is a problem with your VM host
<alexw> how would I allow a user in (sudoers) to run "service php5-fpm reload"
<k1l> Galvatron: forceware is not a ubuntu package, is it?
<alexw> is it /usr/sbin/service?
<gregoryfenton> I just can't understand why the Packages files are not showing in the repositories
<wheatthin> why so low tho? I'm sure there's a 320 or something like that wolfheart_ .. but I was meaning bpp ..
<Galvatron> k1l I mean the NV propriettar driver. "ForceWare" is what Nvidia calls it.;)
<stingsay`> ubuntu server 12.04.3 .i have php scrip . am want to run it every 5 munite as root/sudo . can you guide me how it work ?
<wheatthin> try using 24bpp it's the equivalent to 32bit
<k1l> Galvatron: are you sure the 7300 is still supported with the 304 driver? nvidia drops old cards from time to time
<Galvatron> The 304.xx line is the last one supporting GF6 and 7
<wolfheart_> wheatthin oh ok , do you know how i can set bpp for guvcview in a terminal please ?
<gregoryfenton> stingray: sudo crontab -e  in that file at the bottom add */5 * * * * /path/to/php -f /path/to/script.php   and add a blank line at the bottom of the file
<wheatthin> wolfheart_, not right off hand..   man guvcview
<wheatthin> or whatever it is
<stingsay`> ubuntu server 12.04.3 .i have php scrip . am want to run it every 5 munite as root/sudo . can you guide me how it work ?
<username1234> In LxTask process memory usage is shown in 2 columns. RSS and VM-Size. The numbers in these columns are different and I can't find any explanation as to what RSS and VM-Size actually mean in this context. What do RSS and VM-Size mean in the context of running process lists?
<wheatthin> stingsay`, you can use crontab
<gregoryfenton> stingsay`,  sudo crontab -e  in that file at the bottom add */5 * * * * /path/to/php -f /path/to/script.php   and add a blank line at the bottom of the file
<gregoryfenton> sorry for previous misspelling of name
<jokoon> 1lzma
<jokoon> !lzma
<jokoon> !7z
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<christiankabeya-> salut,
<dontkillthebunni> Hello everyone!
<christiankabeya-> hello
<BReonL> new
<gregoryfenton> Fixed it. Gotta look into why it is happening, but changing every occurrence of http:// to ftp:// in sources.lst fixed the issue. #mightystrange.
<vusie> hi guys can anyone help me configure the terminal plugin in gedit so that it uses a black font rather than white cos m on a white bg and cant see a thing
<SupaSol> Hi here
<wolfheart_> wheatthin :- even with bpp set as 16 i get this error " http://paste.ubuntu.com/6187741/ "
<wheatthin> it was already using 16bpp
<vijaya> configure: error: scrnsaver.h is missing.  Please install package libxss-dev or equivalent
<vijaya> I am facing this problem
<vijaya> what shall Id o
<vijaya> I am configuring ostbox-0.3.7 for arm, at that time I was getting this error... how can I resolve this error
<bazhang> vijaya, install that package yet?
<Dr_Willis> install the package it says?
<_graham_> Install libxss-dev?
<Dr_Willis> !info ostbox
<ubottu> Package ostbox does not exist in raring
<bazhang> !info libxss-dev
<ubottu> libxss-dev (source: libxss): X11 Screen Saver extension library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.2-1 (raring), package size 12 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Dr_Willis> !find ostbox
<bazhang> vijaya, ^
<ubottu> File ostbox found in postfixadmin, wordpress
<vusie> guys help me
<vijaya> I installed that eventhough it is showing like that
<Dr_Willis> vusie:  it may be it uses the default gnome-terminal settings/sessions
<Dr_Willis> !find scrnsaver.h
<ubottu> File scrnsaver.h found in libxss-dev
<vijaya> what is meant by that
<vijaya> File means
<Dr_Willis> sounds like the code  you are compiling has some issues.. its not finding  the includes on your syste,
<Dr_Willis> id have to suggest checking out the ostbox homepage, forums, or channel
<wolfheart_> wheatthin :- never mind got it working in vlc :o)
<vijaya> It is opensource nly I solved some issues regarding that code..
<Dr_Willis> opensourced apps can have forums, and homepages, and irc channels...
<vijaya> I didn't get rly from that forum, so I finally approched here
<Jack_Giant> Is there anyone that can help me with this: http://pastebin.com/VkEvYaaR
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: what's the problem?
<Jack_Giant> setting up the server with the software
<Jack_Giant> I have 5 different tuts and non of them work
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: setting up what server with what software?
<Jack_Giant> yh
<CatKiller> Jack_Giant: Sounds like you're asking somebody to basically setup a server for you?
<Jack_Giant> no
<CatKiller> with services etc
<CatKiller> I didn't see any question in there
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: what are you trying to set up
<gordonjcp> ?
<joachimhs> I have a couple of servers that I want to install Ubuntu and virtualization on. I also want to manage each of the physical machines through MAAS. What is the preferred virtualization method for Ubuntu? I won't require different OSes for the VMs
<Jack_Giant> -   /usr/bin/mkpasswd doesn't work
<Jack_Giant> any ideas?
<bekks> Jack_Giant: Use "passwd".
<CatKiller> Jack_Giant: "doesn't work" is not really much to work with
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: why are you trying to use "mkpasswd" and what exactly are you trying to do?
<CatKiller> Jack_Giant: Imagine you call the garage: "My car doesn't work, any idea?"
<lili19> cant set keyboard, first row of letters is azertyuiop but comes out as azerty456-
<CatKiller> lili19: You probably have the "fn" key locked
<Jack_Giant> follow this tut: http://www.codeography.com/2012/09/23/howto-irc-server.html   (I'm sorry, I'm very tired at the moment be at it for 5 hours
<CatKiller> or the "num lck" enabled
<joachimhs> Is KVM the preferred way… Or is Docker a viable option?
<bekks> Jack_Giant: For doing what?
<CatKiller> lili19: On some laptopts, there are blue digits on part of the keyboard to use it as a numerical pad
<bekks> Jack_Giant: wrong tab, sorry.
<Jack_Giant> set up a IRC with SSL
<lili19> no
<bekks> joachimhs: for doing what?
<gordonjcp> lili19: using a laptop? Using numlock?
<ikonia> Jack_Giant: do you really feel random guides off the internet is wise ?
<ikonia> www.umbrellix.tk
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> sorry, pastefail
<joachimhs> bekks: I want to set up a few physical machines with MAAS. On each physical machine, I want to set up VMs
<lili19> yes i see
<lili19> how to unlock
<Jack_Giant> What is wise then?
<bekks> joachimhs: Then use a virtualization solution like vbox, kvm, xen. In that order.
<CatKiller> lili19: Try pressing the "num lk" key
<ikonia> Jack_Giant: reading about the specific IRC daemon you plan to use, and using it's documentation to set it up correctly
<joachimhs> bekks: Is vbox a viable option for production use?
<bekks> joachimhs: Sure.
<lili19> no it doesnt unlok
<ruble> How can I save the program flow of a command in terminal?
<ruble> *shell
<lili19> but if i keep fn pressed it works
<joachimhs> bekks: Hm.. I thought vbox was optimized for running VMs on a desktop… :)
<gillzon> a have a folder with som files and i want to set up a local CSV how do i start? anybody know a good guide ?
<lili19> i just have to keep it pressed  annoying though
<CatKiller> lili19: So the unlock key isn't mapped it seems
<Danielc1234> Hi all, I have a user named guest on our server. Is there a way to restrict them to a certain folder and yet let them be able to read/write the files?
<bekks> gillzon: It is calles cvs, not csv. and you'd better use subversion nowadays.
<CatKiller> lili19: Did you locate the numlock key ?
<lili19> yes
<CatKiller> lili19: What does it say on it?
<ikonia> Danielc1234: chroot ?
<CatKiller> (with the description of the colors)
<lili19> oh wait i did a stupid mistake. i pressed numlock without pressing fn. now i did the two and it works. thank you
<CatKiller> that's what I was going to suggest ;)
<CatKiller> cool
<lili19> thanks a lot
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/irc-server.html
<gordonjcp> Jack_Giant: there's the official guide, follow that
<bezaban> Danielc1234: what are you trying to accomplish? A user can per default only write to /tmp and their home directory
<gillzon> bekks: thx i will take a look at it
<ali112233> hi
<bezaban> there are ways of further restricting a user, like within a chroot jail or virtual machine, but it all depends on what you are trying to do.
<joachimhs> bekks: Thanks!
<ruble> When I try to run this command "bin/crawl urls/seed.txt TestCrawl http://localhost:8983/solr/ 2" in shell, it works. But when I put that same command in a shell script and then run that script, I get this error: http://pastebin.com/hGs38k32
<Jack_Giant> How would you open file system explorer as sudo
<bezaban> any user with local access is a much bigger security risk than remote only, so for a 'public service' I would recommend facilitating that with a service
<jrib> ruble: on ubuntu?
<bekks> Jack_Giant: You dont. Thats a very bad habbit.
<Danielc1234> bezaban I am obviuosly not the IT guy for our server, but we have someone that is going to be doing some custom work on one of the sites on the server. I am just trying to give that user access to our server, but restrict him to a certain folder and have the ability to read/write the files within that folder.
<ruble> jrib: using cygwin
<CatKiller> ruble: Sounds like this is not a Ubuntu question. Crawl is not part of the distrib
<jrib> ruble: ok but this channel is for ubuntu support
<daniellinux> hello how to merge all unallocated spaces?
<bekks> daniellinux: There is no need to do so using a sane filesystem like ext4.
<ruble> which channel do I go to? I thought it might be a shell problem
<CatKiller> Danielc1234: If you're worried he could hack in your server and want full isolation, try linux containers (LXC)
<bekks> ruble: ##cygwin
<bezaban> Danielc1234: you can just add him as a normal user and add access to the files he is allowed to work on.  Any normal user is restricted to breaking stuff per default
<ruble> ok, thanks
<daniellinux> bekks, i have some unallocated spaces
<bekks> daniellinux: On your harddrive, and your partitions do not consume all available space?
<daniellinux> bekks, yes
<bezaban> Danielc1234: this can be accomplished by making him the owner of the files or adding a group, changing the group ownership of the files and adding said account to the group
<daniellinux> bekks, unallocated spaces are shown soffwrantly
<bekks> daniellinux: Then you have take a full backup of your system and use gparted to resize your partitions.
<daniellinux> bekks, *differantly
<daniellinux> bekks, oh ok
<bezaban> although this sounds a lot like something the it guy would want to be informed about
<daniellinux> bekks, any other way?'
<bekks> daniellinux: No.
<vijaya> I am configuring ostbox-0.3.7 for arm , it is showing error like this
<vijaya> configure: error: scrnsaver.h is missing.  Please install package libxss-dev or equivalent
<vijaya> how can I resolve this error
<CatKiller> vijaya: "sudo apt-get install <missing package>"
<vijaya> I did eve it is showing lik that
<CatKiller> ?
<bugger> hi all - i'm having severe problems with openjdk-7, any java compilation fails with this error: bad class file: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/lib/rt.jar(java/lang/Object.class) class file has wrong version 51.0, should be 49.0
<bugger> i'm runnign ubuntu 13.04
<bugger> i've uninstalled all the openjdk and icedtea packages and reinstalled them
<bugger> still having the same issue
<bugger> any ideas what to try?
<CatKiller> bugger: SO answer
<CatKiller> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15377436/javac-version-1-7-not-able-to-build-for-target-1-7
<andreiiar> Guise. I wanted a portable linux and chose lubuntu for a 16 gig drive. Someone said it's better to use full install it. I installed it at work and it was fine. Then I went to other job and ran it from laptop. FINE!!! This morning when I ran again from work pc my monitor said resoluition it was out of his range. That was before grub menu too. No grub menu. What is ther to do.
<bugger> CatKiller, thanks i've been trying that one before and still no luck so far, but i just noticed one thing in there that might be the culprit
<bekks> andreiiar: do you use portablelinux or ubuntu?
<CatKiller> andreiiar: Using the laptop's integrated monitor, change the resolution to something your work monitor is compatible with?
<daniellinux> can i delete my swap partition for some time? will it harm my computer?
<andreiiar> I did full install. I don;t have my laptop with me but I have a linux box here.
<bekks> daniellinux: yes. no.
<CatKiller> daniellinux,
<CatKiller> it will most likely crash
<bekks> CatKiller: thats wrong.
<CatKiller> daniellinux: Why do you want to do that?
<bezaban> you will be fine without swap
<daniellinux> cardiel, crash what?
<bekks> removing swap will not harm or crash a system.
<bekks> daniellinux: Dont listen to him.
<daniellinux> bekks, ok
<CatKiller> bekks: It will crash once he runs out of memory and OOM killer is called
<bekks> CatKiller: No. The OOM killer does not care  about swap at all.
<bekks> CatKiller: The OOM kills applications, not the abscence of swap.
<daniellinux> i just want to merge 2 unallocated spaces, the swap partition is inside 2 of those.
<CatKiller> A user asks you if he can remove his swap partition. This means he doesn't know what swap do, and saying "go ahead" is simply bad practice
<bekks> CatKiller: And talking about OOM dont know what it ot, is bad practice too.
<daniellinux> CatKiller, actually i will make swap again
<CatKiller> bekks: It will crash once he runs out of memory and OOM killer is called and starts killing vital processes
<bekks> *does
<bezaban> CatKiller: re-read the original question
<bekks> CatKiller: The abscence of swap is irrelevant for the OOM to start killing process.
<ArielX_> if I want to upload pics here , how?
<bekks> *processes
<CatKiller> bekks: The absence of memory is
<andreiiar> Omg can you stop helping the others and focus on me please?
<bezaban> it is not intended to be permanent, and I've run systems without swap partitions without issues
<vijaya> *** Unable to find SDL_ttf library
<vijaya> olve this error
<bekks> CatKiller: correct. which is not swap. Memory is memory, swap is swap.
<CatKiller> andreiiar: Did you try what I suggested?
<wylde> !paste | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CatKiller> bekks: Don't worry
<andreiiar> catkiller: I don;t have my laptop with me/
<Neptu> hej
<kees_> Hello this is Kees
<vijaya> CatKiller: I did what u said again it is showing some other error
<stevecam> has anyone had any success with electricsheep in raring?
<CatKiller> andreiiar: It's not going to be easy then. Ubuntu will configure a resolution. If that's incompatible you won't be able to see much. Can you SSH to it maybe?
<ArielX_> ty
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: Im sure many have
<CatKiller> vijaya: What error is it showing?
<stevecam> im trying to run it, nothing is coming up
<daniellinux> so it means i can remove swap for sometime?
<andreiiar> catkiller: i think i can. what then?
<vijaya> configure: error: *** Unable to find SDL_ttf library
<stevecam> ummmm.... nevermind
<CatKiller> daniellinux: You shouldn't if you don't know why you shouldn't. But it won't make your machine explode
<Neptu> have a question I have a very anoying problem with the grouping of windows with alt-tab, if I have 5 terminas I have to wait until ungroups and then select the one I want so is kinda slow... there is any way to see all terminasl an one list and select it directly with alt-tab??
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: http://askubuntu.com/questions/287507/electricsheep-not-working-in-raring-13-04
<daniellinux> CatKiller, ok
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: if you use terminal a lot, use guake and you can show/hide it with a shortcut key (F12 by default) and you can name tabs as youu wish
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: doesnt get mixed in with the ALT-TAB mess then
<mtnnn> i can not open
<Neptu> ActionParsnip, thanks for the tip
<mtnnn> dialog box how can i open
<vijaya> Catkiller: I have installed all the packages including SDL
<ActionParsnip> stevecam: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-get-electric-sheep-to-work-with.html
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: yakuake is a KDE equiv
<mtnnn> for invidual  dialol box ?
<rkzii> Neptu: If you use gnome as desktop environment, there's an extension that will return the normal alt+tab behaviour
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: tilda is a light version (good for lxde/xfce)
<CatKiller> andreiiar: You could try that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142822/how-can-i-change-the-default-screen-resolution/142831#142831
<Neptu> ActionParsnip, no problem never used it even heard of it so i think i go for it
<rkzii> Neptu: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/15/alternatetab/
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: it hides and shws like the terminal in doom2 / halflife etc
<CatKiller> vijaya: Compiling stuff from source usually is not that simple. Once you fix this message you will get another error, and another, and another until all dependencies are met
<CatKiller> vijaya: In that case, try googling "ubuntu install <dependency>"
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: you can run long commands then hide it, keep checking on it by re-showing it
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: imho it should be default
<CatKiller> vijaya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232277
<vijaya> ok...  CatKiller
<CatKiller> vijaya: A good practice is also to add "lib" before the library name and use "tab completion" with apt-get install
<CatKiller> vijaya: "apt get install lib<first few characters of library name>"
<CatKiller> and tab
<sled> Hi
<ActionParsnip> CatKiller: yes, the package names can be tab completed
<CatKiller> or sometimes it will be "python-<lib name"
<CatKiller> vijaya: There is no easy solution. Or actually there is: "apt", but for direct from source there isn't
<sled> can anyone tell me why the package cuda-cross-armhf is not installable using APT? I get dependecies problems, it complains that it is not installable
<vijaya> ok
<Neptu> ActionParsnip, hej how I do to only see guake in one workspace only... I have it everywhere
<ActionParsnip> Neptu: not sure there, I only use 1 workspace
<BluesKaj> HI all
<Neptu> ActionParsnip, looking at preferences but i do not find it
<Maddock> Hello everyone, I got a question concerning server ip/vpn. How can 1 ip with different ports be in 2 different countries? e.g.: http://www.gametracker.com/search/?query=198.27.81.171
<ikonia> Maddock: how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Maddock: what ?
<CatKiller> Maddock: That has no relation with Ubuntu. Anyways it's not, the server redirects it and does load balancing
<matthias_arch> hi, is somebody familiar with BitMessage?
<tilerendering> can I disconnect from a vncserver session without the desktop being reset i.e. without logging out ?
<bekks> tilerendering: Just close the vncviewer window.
<k1l> !anyone | matthias_arch
<ubottu> matthias_arch: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Maddock> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bezaban> does sldapd store it's databases in /opt/ldap by default in ubuntu?
<bezaban> slapd*
<matthias_arch> I've started my own Project for my RaspberryPI.  I got a BitMessageDaemon running on my PI and now I'm  Developing a graphical user interface to controll the  daemon and send messages. if you don't know visit:  bitmessage.org and  https://github.com/Mattze96/BitMessageClient. I've made  a couple of videos from a pre-stage of my programm
<axtheb> bezaban: no
<ikonia> matthias_arch: how does this relate to ubuntu ?
<bezaban> axtheb: as was my suspicion. upside is apparmor scripts are correct, downside is it breaks upgrades on some of these systems :(
<bezaban> thanks
<axtheb> bezaban: /var/lib/ldap
<Rory> Ubuntu 12.04, Mate 1.6.0 -  Is Mate supported in this channel? I'd like to know how to set the "primary" monitor in a dual-display setup, that is, the monitor the panels display on. I used to be able to "hack" it by disabling and then renabling the second monitor, but doing this now just puts the panels back on the second screen again
<ikonia> Rory: isn't mate in the multiverse repo ?
<k1l> Rory: for mate support please see the mint support channels. mate is not in the repos
<ikonia> k1l: is it not in multiverse now ?
<k1l> ikonia: cinnamon is in the repos since 13.04, iirc
<Ben64> yeah i get those two confused all the time
<ikonia> I thought mate had also slipped in - despite how bad it's concept is
<Rory> ikonia: Mate is my waifu, I'm trying to make my desktop look and feel like 8.04
<Ben64> mate is the gnome 2 zombie, cinnamon is gnome 3, mate isn't and hopefully never will be in repo
<ikonia> Ben64: I thought it had slipped in too, I'm pleased to see I'm wrong
<Ben64> Rory: use gnome-fallback or something
<ikonia> Rory: your waifu ?
<k1l> Rory: take a look at xubuntu or lubuntu if you want gnome2 style
<Rory> Ben64: Nono, there is a way, I used to be able to do it. I just wondered if anyone in here knew off the top of their head
<Rory> I specifically want Mate. It's OK I'll find it eventually, I only googled for a couple of minutes before asking
<Ben64> well mate definitely isn't supported here and isn't good anyway. you should use something better
<k1l> Rory: best way is to ask the mint guys, since they use and build that desktop software
<Rory> k1l: spochat?
<Rory> !mint | rory
<ubottu> Rory, please see my private message
<k1l> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ActionParsnip> Rory: Cinammon is in the repos of 12.10 and up (if memory serves)
<Rory> ActionParsnip: I know, I use Cinnamon full-time at work, it suits me there.
<k1l> ActionParsnip: nope. since raring
<lenz> Hey there! I'm on a fresh install of 13.10
<Ben64> i use gnome-fallback. looks and feels just like 10.04 did, but is better
<ActionParsnip> k1l: bah, close
<lenz> How can I remove the amazon scope?
<ActionParsnip> lenz: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Saucy support, til release day
<k1l> lenz: best is to ask in the #ubuntu+1 for not released versions
<lenz> Okay, thank you
<lenz> That channel seems to be empty though... :/
<lenz> ouh, nevermind
<ActionParsnip> lenz: its still only supported there
<Rory> lenz: Channel #ubuntu+1: 166 nicks (1 op, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 165 normals)
<ActionParsnip> lenz: if you cant resolve simple things like that without having to ask, you probably shouldnt be using pre-releases
<lenz> ActionParsnip, I was just irritated because "sag remove unity-lens-shopping" didn't resolve
<lenz> the amazon lense is not a separate package anymore
<ActionParsnip> lenz: maybe its a bug. Saucy is not ready and not stable....
<ikonia> sag ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sudo apt-get
<daniellinux> how to make a extended partition
<daniellinux> ?
<bekks> !fdisk | daniellinux
<bekks> hmm.
<ActionParsnip> daniellinux: use gparted
<Pici> lenz: Please keep Saucy issues in #ubuntu+1, thats where they belong.
<ikonia> ah
<k1l> lenz: this is not the saucy channel. stop that drama!
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: some people make aliases for it ;)
<ikonia> k1l: my fault I was curious to what sag was
<daniellinux> what i mean is Gparted is not showing any option to make a extended partition only primary partition.
<ActionParsnip> daniellinux: how many primary partitions do you have
<daniellinux> 1 primary partition and 1 extended partition
<daniellinux> ActionParsnip, ^
<daniellinux> ?
<Rory> Oh I worked out how to move the panels to another monitor! If you right-click on the panel and go properties, then untick "expand", you can see a grab-handle, which you can use to drag and drop the panel to another monitor, and then turn "expand" on again =)
<daniellinux> any help?
<Rory> daniellinux: What happens if you try to make an extended partition, is the option just greyed out?
<daniellinux> Rory, yes that is grey/ not clickable
<Rory> daniellinux: How many partitions do you have, currently? Could you please post the ouput from the command: "sudo fdisk -l" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and let me know the URL?
<daniellinux> Rory, i have 1 primary partition EXT4, 1 extended partition with 2 partition in them
<daniellinux> ?
<daniellinux> hello?
<ActionParsnip> daniellinux: you can only have 1 extended partition
<daniellinux> ActionParsnip, oh ok
<ActionParsnip> daniellinux: you can mak lots of logical partitions in the extended
<daniellinux> ActionParsnip, any way to move unallocated space in extended partition?
<ActionParsnip> daniellinux: you could resize the extended partition
<daniellinux> ActionParsnip, Ok
<scotty^> So what's new?
<ddssc> when I run something that has a lot of output, how do I specify it to break into pages so I can browse it , like more/less....
<daftykins> what is it?
<ddssc> because if I just run I won't be able to see evertything in the terminal
<bezaban> ddssc: pipe it to more or less with |
<bezaban> ie. command | less
<ddssc> bezaban: cheers
<Pici> ddssc: fyi: press q to quit less.
<bezaban> ddssc: and that's just the beginning of incredibly useful things you can use redirection of output for :)
<ddssc> bezaban: yea I know I can pipe it into whatever, just didnt know the exact name heh... like less is actually called 'less', unlike say.. move which is called 'mv' ... but fuck conventions amirite
<Rory> !cli | ddssc
<ubottu> ddssc: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<daftykins> ddssc: family friendly language in here please good sir
<ddssc> ^^
<ddssc> I learned not to use man, too much info and not specific enough. googling it is usually 10x faster than man. and asking on irc is 10x faster than googling
<ddssc> :F
<Rory> ddssc: Google first at least once before asking, surely?
<ddssc> mmmh... if I must
<Rory> ddssc: All anyone in here does it Google for you :P
<ddssc> :)
<Pici> Rory: some of us actually know this stuff.
<CatKiller> Why use google when you have real human slaves! That's efficiency! :p
<Rory> Pici: True, true, and oftentimes I know enough to know what to Google, whereas the person asking the question doesn't
<CatKiller> I have to agree though, you should at least google stuff if you can
<CatKiller> This channel is for desperate people who have no idea how to fix things
<CatKiller> Not a human googling service ;)
<vic__> hi everybody!
<Rory> vic__: Hello
<ddssc> CatKiller: yes, but for example someone who's not familiar with expression pipe and terminal, ie. 99% of normal users, will not google 'linux pipe into less' but they'll google 'thingie to make text not dissapear in the command thingie'
<vic__> can someone please explain me why I can't install crossbuild-essential-armhf on a fresh ubuntu 13.04? It tells that its not installable
<CatKiller> ddssc: Then you couldn't google it
<ddssc> :p
<vic__> crossbuild-essential-armhf : Depends: libc6-dev:armhf but it is not installable
<vic__> I have really searched for that, but I can't get rid of it
<CatKiller> ddssc: You said you could have gotten the answer by googling, and that it was already 10 times faster than man, but IRC is yet faster so you chose IRC
<ddssc> CatKiller: googling requires certain amount of knowledge. and I didn't even try googling this particular one.
<Rory> vic__: What is the output of "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev:armhf"
<vic__> Rory: no installation candidate
<Rory> !arm | vic__
<ubottu> vic__: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<Rory> vic__: Looks like maybe an ARM-specific issue?
<vic__> Rory: I am on x86_64
<vic__> and I need to install that cross compiler
<Rory> Right, I get you. One minute
<vic__> ok
<Rory> vic__: sudo dpkg --add-architecture armhf
<CatKiller> ddssc: That's my point ;)
<vic__> Rory: I tried that before, but let's do it again, hold on
<Rory> vic__: then "sudo apt-get update"
<CatKiller> ddssc: You said you could have gotten the exact reply googling. In which case asking here is not the best solution. If you lacked knowledge to google then you couldn't google, in which case asking here is fine
<vic__> Rory: I performed update, but it is not finding repos.... dpkg --add-architecture armhf
<vic__> sorry....
<CatKiller> ddssc: But you can't say: "Ahhh minions, give me the answer, I can get the answer in 10 seconds on google but you'll be faster" just to hide the fact that you actually didn't know what to google for :p
<digitalfiz> I have a docking station with my second monitor and everytime I dock I have to open catalyst and reset it up. Is there a way to automate this?
<vic__> Rory: I performed update, but it is not finding repos.... W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-proposed/universe/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<CatKiller> ddssc: Not important anyways
<digitalfiz> It defaults to mirrored display so I'm thinking there should be away to change that default
<vic__> Rory: I don't get why the repo for armhf shouldnt exist...
<ddssc> CatKiller: nah I'm pretty sure I could've googled this one, it would just be 1 or 2 queries to get it. but yea, slaves work better.
<mfilipe> how can I configure the Facebook chat to work on Empathy? it always ask me about authorization
<mfilipe> or is there any IM client which works well integrate with Ubuntu?
<lenz> many people like pidgin
<mfilipe> lenz: is it very well integrate with Ubuntu? it uses the Online Accounts, for example?
<lenz> mfilipe, I cannot say for sure, but I'd think so
<vic__> nothing?
<daniellinux> what is "free space following" in gparted partition resize?
<k1l_> daniellinux: how much free space will be there behind the partition
<daniellinux> k1l_, ok
<sharpy35> hey guys, i have a question, i installed ubuntu today and using it with a dual display, but i have those starter bar on both of them , how can i prevent that?
<Rory> sharpy35: If you go to display settings there's an option for which display to show the Unity launcher on
<k1l_> sharpy35: install "unity-tweak-tool" and change the behaviour
<Rory> Oh am I wrong?
<sharpy35> ah thanks :) found it
<Rory> sharpy35: unity-tweak-tool is a nifty bit of kit to keep around anyway
<sharpy35> and another question: when i am watching a video on one display and try to chat whilst on the other, the video is getting minified
<sharpy35>  can i prevent that in any way?
<Rory> sharpy35: What video player? Or do you mean Youtube?
<sharpy35> like kinox.to and some stuff like that
<k1l_> flash fullscreen?
<Rory> sharpy35: Also can you just clarify what Ubuntu version you installed?
<sharpy35> the neweset 13.04
<sharpy35> 32 bit verison
<k1l_> that is not gonna work :/
<sharpy35> kll_: why not?
<Omen_20> Hi. Could anyone fill be in on the importance of Upstart Sessions in 13.10? I've tried reading into it but I'm not seeing any info on tangible improvements for the user. Will it be faster, or use less resources?
<Rory> sharpy35: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/ubuntu-multi-monitor-tweaks-full-screen.html
<Rory> sharpy35: There are Firefox and Chrome extensions you can install apparently =)
<Rory> sharpy35: Fullscreen flash on Linux is a hilarious historical bugbear though
<roflin_> ik wil echt heel snel typen
<k1l_> flash is a bugbear
<Pici> !de | roflin_
<ubottu> roflin_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sharpy35> thanks for the artikel , i guess it will help me out :)
<roflin_> Pici: sorry wrong channel and its dutch :>
<Pici> roflin_: whoops.  Was going by your hostname.
<sharpy35> i know, but those websites use it to display their videos :)
<Rory> Pici: To be fair I thought it was German too
<Rory> !dutch | roflin_
<ubottu> roflin_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<roflin_> Pici: yeah fair enough (its a virtual server in germany it's very cheap but also off-topic) :>
<roflin_> mmm freshly made koffie
 * Rory spells it koffie now forever
<roflin_> yeah I'm still half asleep (its koffie in dutch) but coffee in english ofc...
<{-r-}> When I try creating a truecrypt volume it pops up with an error
<sharpy35> kill_: i am installing it now the way its mentioned in the article :)
<sharpy35> thanks for that :)
<hilmy> somebody can help me?
<stevecam> what success has anybody had with electricsheep?
<hilmy> i've a prob with openvpn-as
<hilmy> i got this message "iptables service not started because of error (SVC_RUN_EXCEPT)"
<hilmy> can you help to solved it?
<dangle> irc.efnet.net
<Xerofyte> !cmake | Xerofyte
<twobitsprite> I'm running Ubuntu precise with cinnamon... When I plug in a second monitor to my laptop, it doesn't automatically extend my desktop, but as soon as I open the "displays" configuration it does (without me actually clicking anything in the configuration window)...
<twobitsprite> any idea what I might need to do for it to automatically do it without having to open the displays configuration?
<daftykins> twobitsprite: is it a laptop?
<twobitsprite> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> twobitsprite: can you use the function key display output toggle instead?
<twobitsprite> daftykins: doesn't seem to do anything
<daftykins> oh, that's not great
<twobitsprite> good ole
<twobitsprite> er, good ole' lenovo
<loa> hello i have, nvidia 560 gtx, and i want buy second monitor, i want for can be run game on one monitor, on other i want watch film
<loa> today it is possible?
<loa> or browse internet
<vusie> hello?
<daftykins> hi.
<cfhowlett> vusie, greetings
<vusie> how yous guys
<vusie> need help with equalizing vlc in n curses mode(terminal)...hope its not off topic
<fourq> I think encrypting my Ubuntu 13.04 machine has made it sluggish.
<daniellinux> can i make swap in extended partition?
<daftykins> daniellinux: yes
<k1l_> daniellinux: yes
<daniellinux> ok thanks daftykins k1l_
<fourq> also when encrypted, reboot hangs on 2 diff machine
<daftykins> fourq: yeah, encryption will do that
<fourq> well, the instlal is still fresh enough that I can re-install without it. I can work around that part
<fourq> with other tools
<Blacklite_> ubuntu is babby's first shit distro. debian sucks
<tilerendering> how can I start a desktop application in ubuntu in superuser mode ? (without being logged in as superuser)
<vusie> ppl
<vusie> tilerendering: sudo
<Rory> !sudo | tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<vusie> sudo "name_of_application"
<cfhowlett> !language|Blacklite_,   vent elsewhere please.  This is a support channel.
<ubottu> Blacklite_,   vent elsewhere please.  This is a support channel.: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<tilerendering> errm
<tilerendering> I know "sudo"
<tilerendering> but how do I - using the desktop gui - and not being logged in in there as a superuser - tell the GUI/window manager that I want to start a certain app in the menu in superuser mode
<cfhowlett> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<kongthap> Titanium: you must type "gksu your_program"
<Rory> tilerendering: ^
<kongthap> Titanium: sorry wrong name :P
<tilerendering> well then I have to know the path to the program ;)
<tilerendering> which - from the gnome app menu - i cant seem to figure out
<tilerendering> rightclick wont help
<Rory> tilerendering: What is the program?
<SuperLag> If you've removed a previous kernel package after an update, how can you reinstall an older kernel?
<Rory> SuperLag: apt-cache search linux-image
<Rory> SuperLag: install the version you want
<daniellinux> what to put in "free space following" while resizing a extended partition?
<sircutz> Hi, have to get the wireless card dell 1395 mini with broadcom chip going. Id everything and have a tar gz file downloaded . How to sudo and install from the drive? Anybody?
<sircutz> I just installed raring ringtail gnome desktop ubuntu
<sircutz> on the laptop.
<SuperLag> yeah.... only the current one is showing up in the list
<cfhowlett> sircutz, easier to plug in a hardwire network connection and run the additional driver utility
<daniellinux> ?
<sircutz> I have the network up with wire. How do i? I am doing updates and all but even though I enabled hardware no wireless?
<daniellinux> help
<cfhowlett> sircutz, look under settings > additional drivers
<sircutz> system settings - not there. different place? Thanks.
<MrQuist> daniellinux, 2mb
<cfhowlett> sircutz, I'm on Xubuntu so my arrangement might differ ...
<SteveBell> hi all. trying to use the LibreOffice pre-release ppa, but when pasting deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/libreoffice-prereleases/ubuntu raring main  in to the terminal I jsut get "command not found"
<Rory> SteveBell: Are you following a guide?
<Rory> !ppa | SteveBell please read this first you are doing it wrong
<ubottu> SteveBell please read this first you are doing it wrong: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SteveBell> Rory: y https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-prereleases
<Rory> Oh that didn't have the information I was hoping for
<sircutz> Yea. this one is new. the gnome was out before , i did not like new ubuntu desktop.
<Rory> SteveBell: Do you see the section on that page that says "ADDING THIS PPA TO YOUR SYSTEM"?
<sircutz> Can you tell how to get the package from the hdd installl cfhowlett?
<Rory> SteveBell: Read it and do what it says
<Rory> SteveBell: https://launchpad.net/+help-soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<SteveBell> reading now. ok thanks Rory
<fourq> so is it complete or what? lol http://i.imgur.com/MGLmu0U.png
<cfhowlett> sircutz, see the wiki    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Rory> fourq: Wait for it to say it's finished
<MrQuist> daniellinux ?
<MrQuist> daniellinux answer me
<Rory> MrQuist: She quit
<sircutz> Great link , I am going there. thanks.
<MrQuist> she?
<MrQuist> i read daniellle as well
<MrQuist> but its Daniel Linux
<Rory> Doesn't change the fact he quit
<MrQuist> true i just noticed
<SteveBell> any reason I have to shift + ctrl + v to paste in the terminal instead of the cmd + v?
<fourq> Rory: I think it's done ;) http://i.imgur.com/cCdvPj0.png
<Rory> fourq: What does show details say?
<fourq> Rory: a lot, but not copy & pastable
<mregg> Hi all -- anybody familiar with freenx?
<fourq> segfault
<cfhowlett> mregg, only to say it's not supported here ... sorry
<fourq> Rory: attempting to boot from it anyway
<fourq> seems to be working
<daniellinux> ok i am really confused now, i am unable to resize a extended partition, it is always showing me error. what to do?
<daniellinux> any help?
<bekks> daniellinux: You should tell us the error. We cant guess it.
<daniellinux> bekks, Unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition.
<bekks> daniellinux: Then something you want to do is wrong.
<daniellinux> bekks, do i need to paste the output?
<Nosophorus> hi!
<bekks> daniellinux: Yes.
<Nosophorus> is there a way to associate nautilus to a specific thumbnailer?
<Hungary> How do I save and exit a GNU nano file on ubuntu server?
<Snake2k> Hey guys, my ubuntu 12.04 doesn't shut down, like... It gets stuck at the splash screen and doesn't shut down :( I tried one solution "acpi=force" but that worked once, not anymore :(
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|Hungary,
<ubottu> Hungary,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<bwayne> Hungary: exit nano with <ctrl>x.  It'll ask you if you want to save.
<auronandace> Hungary: ctrl X (it says it at the bottom of the screen (^X))
<daniellinux> bekks, http://pastebin.com/kFG5fBY3
<Pici> cfhowlett: ubuntu-server questions are allowed here.  nano isn't exactly a server-class editor.
<cfhowlett> Pici, OK
<Nosophorus> dudes. . .
<Nosophorus> is there a way to associate nautilus to a specific thumbnailer?
<bekks> daniellinux: Your constraints are wrong then. You cant grow your partitition the way you want.
<bekks> daniellinux: Pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please.
<Hungary> How do I save and exit from VI?
<Hungary> !VI
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<bwayne> Hungary: type ':x'
<Hungary> If I just set up a static IP for my server, how do I connect to it using SSH?
<xwalk> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Hungary> Meaning, which IP do I connect to? gateway, network, address , mask
<Nosophorus> is there a way to associate nautilus to a specific thumbnailer?
<Hungary> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bwayne> Hungary: the IP address
<ActionParsnip> Hungary: install openssh-server
<Finkelstein> Julian Assange
<daniellinux> bekks, http://pastebin.com/4NnZbir9
<Hungary> ActionParsnip:I already installed it when I installed the server
<hillary_> Am un able to project documents using lcd projector though it is showing the desktop icon
<hillary_> ubuntu 12.04
<Hungary> Is their any other command I have to do to activate SSH?
<ActionParsnip> Hungary: ok, then run:   ssh username@server.ip.address.here
<cfhowlett> hillary_, you have to select the projector ... usually the F1 key on a laptop and you'll see the menu
<ActionParsnip> Hungary: eg:    ssh user@192.168.0.1
<narcos> Hi all. Any tips on getting GPS coords from the CLI with a USB device?
<Finkelstein> how dra you
<Finkelstein> how dare you
<Finkelstein> zionists
<Finkelstein> ban me?
<eliang> Hey, i use 2 layouts and swap between them, the problem is that very often it just swaps itself, is there any shortcut for that behavior that I'm not aware of ?
<cfhowlett> !ops|Finkelstein,
<ubottu> Finkelstein,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hillary_> cfholett: ok let me try
<bekks> daniellinux: Can you pastebin a screenshot of gparted before doing any changes, then do the changes, and screenshot again, prior clicking ok?
<eliang> s/layout/keyboard layouts
<narcos> I'm using gpsmon, but don't seem to be getting a fix.
<daniellinux> bekks, ok
<FloodBot1> Finkelstein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Finkelstein> jewish banking mafia
<Finkelstein> kille dour world
<Snake2k> Hey guys, my thunar-shares-plugin only works for root, how do I allow it for any other user?
<Snake2k> Xubuntu
<Hungary> Do I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to start up SSH?
<bekks> Hungary: No.
<Rory> !xubuntu | Snake2k Thunar is a Xubuntu specific technology
<ubottu> Snake2k Thunar is a Xubuntu specific technology: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Rory> Snake2k: However, this might be of interest http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-shares-plugin
<eliang> Repost: i use 2 keybord layouts and swap between them, the problem is that very often it just swaps itself, is there any shortcut for that behavior that I'm not aware of ?
<Rory> !patience | eliang it seems nobody in here right now knows
<ubottu> eliang it seems nobody in here right now knows: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Snake2k> Rory: Thank you very much :)
<eliang> thanks
<MangaKaDenza> yo dawgs
<MangaKaDenza> is there any way I can change the system font from ubuntu to Segoe UI ?
<Rory> eliang: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Rory> MangaKaDenza: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<MangaKaDenza> 13.04
<daniellinux> bekks, do i need to put anything in "free space following" ?
<MangaKaDenza> Rawrin ringtail
<bekks> daniellinux: If you want free space after your partition, yes.
<daniellinux> bekks, yes i want that.
<bekks> daniellinux: Then fill something in there...
<daniellinux> bekks, but what to put? it always becames 0
<Rory> MangaKaDenza: Take a look at Unity Tweak Tool https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/unity-tweak-tool/
<bekks> daniellinux: fill in the amount of space you want to keep after that partition.
<daniellinux> bekks, ok
<narcos> Hmm, I'm getting this error:  # gpsctl -f -n /dev/ttyUSB0     gpsctl:SHOUT: vendor/product match with 091e:0003 not found, gpsctl:ERROR: packet recognition timed out.
<narcos> It's a BlueNext BN903S GPS USB adapter
<Rory> narcos: Can you run the command "sudo dmesg" and paste the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com then let me know the URL?
<Nosophorus> is there a way to associate nautilus to a specific thumbnailer?
<daniellinux> bekks, when i change "new size" the "free space preceding" changes according to that, but the "free space following" remains 0 while I want free space
<narcos> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188475/
<Hungary> Could someone please help me getting SSH to work, I cant seem to get connected to it.
<Rory> narcos: Could you please do the same for "lsusb -v" ?
<Rory> Hungary: What happens when you try? Where are you trying to ssh to?
<bekks> daniellinux: then your selection does not allow free space afer your partition.
<daniellinux> bekks, ok so that meaning I can't resize it?
<Hungary> Rory:The SSH client says it cannont connect, to my server thats in the room next door.
<daniellinux> bekks, *means
<Rory> Hungary: Can you ping the server (ping ip.of.the.server)
<narcos> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188496/
<narcos> Rory: (thanks for the help btw)
<bekks> daniellinux: That means: your selection is wrong. It does not allow what you are trying to do. Did you paste the screenshots already?
<Hungary> Rory:Ping the server from the server?
<Rory> narcos: Is the GPS reciever plugged in right now?
<Rory> Hungary: No, ping the server from the computer you're trying to connect from
<narcos> Rory: Yes
<narcos> "Bus 002 Device 012: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x UART Bridge / myAVR mySmartUSB light"
<Rory> narcos: Can you run "lsusb -v > output.txt" and then open output.txt in a text edit, and copy and paste it all to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Rory> narcos: I don't think that looks like a GPS reciever although I may e wrong
<narcos> Rory: Was "http://paste.ubuntu.com/6188496/" not the right output from lsusb -v ?
<Hungary> Rory:I cant try it, the computer im on now doesnt have cmd..its a chromebook
<Reacto_> Suddenly cd does the same as ls, what to do?
<Slagwag> hmmm
<Slagwag> hard to get an IRC client to behave properly
<narcos> Rory: It's odd that lsusb lists the usb id as "10c4:ea60", but the gpsctl -f /dev/ttyUSB0 gives "vendor/product match with 091e:0003 not found" ?
<Slagwag> anyone use anything other then Konversation? I'm always in a ton of channels and trying to find one where the channel names on the tabs are easier to see
<Reacto> Like the exact same thing, like I aliased cd to ls
<bekks> Slagwag: I am using irssi.
<Rory> Reacto: if you type \cd does it perform as expected?
<Reacto> yes
<Reacto> what does that mean?
<Rory> Reacto: Then you have aliased it. Does it still happen if you restart your terminal session?
<Reacto> yes, I've restarted ubuntu too
<Rory> \command means "do the original, not the alias"
<Rory> Reacto: Look in your .bashrc file
<Hungary> bekks:Could you help me with getting SSH to work on my ubuntu server ?
<Slagwag> bekks: ill checkout their layouts
<Rory> Hungary: What ssh client are you using?
<bekks> Hungary: Did you already install openssh-server?
<Reacto> wtf, they're aliased
<Reacto> but I didn't alias them
<Hungary> Rory:Putty
<Rory> Reacto: Maybe your computer is haunted
<Reacto> maybe someone did it to fuck with me
<Hungary> bekks:Yes.
<Rory> Hungary: Do you know that there's actually an ssh server on the machine you're trying to connect to?
<bekks> Hungary: Did you start it?
<Rory> Hungary: If you run "ssh localhost" on the server does it work?
<Hungary> bekks:I did not. How do I ?
<Hungary> Rory:it says it cant be established
<airtonix> :< my btrfs root filesystem won't mount. how do I start fixing this?
<Hungary> Rory:then proceeds to ask if I want to continue
<Rory> airtonix: Do you get an error? And what Ubuntu version?
<bekks> Hungary: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Rory> Hungary: sudo service ssh restart
<Rory> bekks: Does the openssh-server package not start the service after installation? I was under the impression it was common for Debian-based distributions to start services automatically after installation. RH based systems not so
<airtonix> Rory: 13.04. at first I was dropped to initramfs shell
<bekks> Rory: It does. Maybe he stopped it.
<airtonix> Rory: now I can't get to the shell after a reboot
<Rory> airtonix: Can you boot from recovery mode?
<Rory> airtonix: Oh, has it ever worked?
<airtonix> Rory: the machine is using refind and therefore is a uEFI bootable system
<airtonix> Rory: yes Machine froze about 10 minutes ago while playing minecraft.
<ashabadi> #join #ubuntu-bd
<Rory> airtonix: uh-oh. I'd recommend booting from a live CD and running "fsck /dev/NameOfYourPartition"
<daniellinux> bekks, I solved it, at last, actually i was a bit confused then, nevermind, thanks.
<bekks> daniellinux: :)
<Hungary> Rory: It still cannot connect
<Rory> Hungary: What is the output (on the server) of the command: sudo service ssh status
<mregg> On 12.04, I have no cropping options in Background settings. The listbox is totally gone. How do I get it back?
<Hungary> Rory:ssh start/running, process 1352
<Rory> Hungary: can you do "ssh localhost" on the server?
<baphomet1> Is anyone around that can help me get connected to an OpenSwan L2TP tunnel using my ubuntu client?  I have tried and tried and tried and I am unable to get it to connect.
<Hungary> Rory:It says the authenticity cant be establish, and it asks me if I want to continue
<Rory> Hungary: OK, so you say yes
<Rory> Hungary: That means at least SSH is working, the problem must be between the client and the server
<Rory> Hungary: You really need to ping it somehow to find out if that's the problem, or a firewall
<Rory> Any recommendations for a CLI audio player that supports gapless playback (ie not nVLC) - and I want a standlone solution (ie not MPD)
<furu708> hi
<Hungary> Rory:I was able to ping it, it says the host is unreachable
<Rory> Hungary: Then you weren't able to ping it. Are they on the same network?
<Hungary> Rory Yes
<Rory> Hungary: How did you ping it?
<Hungary> Rory:using cmd on a different computer
<Rory> Hungary: You're on a Chromebook right? You can hit Ctrl+Alt+T to get a terminal
<bekks> Hungary: ping is irrelevant for ssh to be working.
<Rory> bekks: Not at all, if the computers can't even talk to each other they can't ssh either
<ActionParsnip> Rory: mplayer
<Rory> ActionParsnip: good call
<ActionParsnip> Rory: mplayer is always a good call B)
<bekks> Rory: Thats nonsense, honestly. You can even disable ICMP echo, so ping will not work at all without breaking any other service.
<Rory> bekks: Someone who can't get SSH working is not going to have disabled ICMP echo
<daftykins> they might depending on the firewall config
<Hungary> Rory: I just tried again, the reply is destination host unreachable
<Rory> Hungary: If you press ctrl+alt+t on the chromebook do you get a terminal?
<Hungary> Yes
<bekks> Rory: SSH is working: 1003 173015 < Hungary> Rory:It says the authenticity cant be establish, and it asks me if I want to continue
<furu708> can someone tell me if this removed mit init.d folder, notice the free space bevor initscript ?  sudo mv init.ubuntu /etc/init.d/ initscript
<Rory> bekks: That was "ssh localhost" on the server
<Rory> furu708: No, it will have moved "init.ubuntu" into the folder "/etc/init.d"
<bekks> Hungary: Which IPs do server and client have?
<furu708> strange.. i cant find mit init.d folder oO
<Hungary> bekks: I'm not sure what you mean by this
<baphomet1> Is anyone around that can help me get connected to an OpenSwan L2TP tunnel using my ubuntu client?  I have tried and tried and tried and I am unable to get it to connect.
<Rory> furu708: Oh hang on...
<Rory> furu708: Yes "mv a b c" moves a and b to c
<bekks> Hungary: You client (chromebook) and your ssh server need to have ip adresses.
<Hungary> bekks:ok
<tilerendering> man I hate putty for windows. I hate windows.
<tilerendering> is there no ssh shell command for windows available ?
<Hungary> bekks: are you asking me for the ips?
<bekks> Hungary: Thats what I did, yes.
<Rory> tilerendering: Putty and its derivatives are by far and away the best SSH client for Windows IMO
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: I believe powershell does it but I may be wrong
<daftykins> tilerendering: nothing wrong with putty. also, kitty.
<Rory> tilerendering: KiTTY is a fork of Putty with other bits added, take a look
<furu708> Oh THANKS.. there is my init.d .. i was about to reinstall the system ^^
<Hungary> bekks: 192.168.1.100 for the server, I dont know the IP of my chrombook
<bekks> Hungary: Then find it out :)
<tilerendering> what works super-fine with a simple ssh line in unix based systems doesnt work with putty on windows
<Rory> Hungary: If you run "ping 192.168.1.100" from the chromebook's terminal (ctrl+alt+t) what do you see?
<auronandace> tilerendering: you could try ssh through cygwin on windows
<bekks> tilerendering: putty works fine with unix based servers.
<Rory> tilerendering: What are you trying to do. I know Putty. PM me
<Hungary> Rory: Unreachable.
<Hungary> #ubuntu:bekks I dont know how to
<baphomet1> Is anyone around that can help me get connected to an OpenSwan L2TP tunnel using my ubuntu client?  I have tried and tried and tried and I am unable to get it to connect.
<Rory> !patience | baphomet1
<ubottu> baphomet1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> Hungary: Whats the entire output of "ping 192.168.1.100"?
<Rory> Hungary: run "ifconfig" from the terminal on the Chromebook
<bekks> Hungary: Put it in a pastebin please.
<ArielX_> bz@Benzino-Alone:~$ msfconsole
<ArielX_> Could not find rake-10.0.3 in any of the sources
<ArielX_> Run `bundle install` to install missing gems.
<baphomet1> Rory, and if I don't repeat the question, people who enter the room will never see it, no?
<bekks> baphomet1: correct. but dont repeat it every 30s seconds.
<baphomet1> bekks, given the speed that things move in here, what is an acceptable interval?
<ObrienDave> 5 to 15 minutes
<baphomet1> ObrienDave, cool.
<tilerendering> so I get there is no shell based ssh for windows
<Hungary> Rory:ifconfig is unknown command
<paulus68> tilerendering: putty will do just fine
<bekks> Hungary: Then pastebin the output of ping 192.168.1.100 please.
<tilerendering> it doesnt...
<Hungary> bekks:http://pastebin.com/4vBbdXzY
<paulus68> tilerendering: you can use putty to open a shell to your server or other linux machine
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: windows doesnt do a lot of good stuff without extra software
<tilerendering> ….
<bekks> Hungary: You ip is 192.168.1.106
<Hungary> bekks:Ok
<tilerendering> paulus: see.. .I have NO control on what putty tells me. I configure a tunnel and it just doesnt work
<tilerendering> at least in unix I see the output in a shell
<tilerendering> I see immediately whether the tunnel is setup or not
<bekks> tilerendering: Then you are doing it wrong. I am using putty tunnels almost every day without problems.
<ActionParsnip> tilerendering: set an app to use the tunnel and see if it works
<tilerendering> action: ...
<Hungary> bekks:How do I continue to fix the problem?
<bekks> tilerendering: And without trying to use a tunnel you do not see wether it is working or not - in unix.
<paulus68> tilerendering: what type of tunnel are your trying to setup a vpn for your browser or something else?
<loa> bekks, i am watching you, and understand that you are icredibly patiant person, you are kind of paid support here or what?
<bekks> loa: No, I am not paid.
<paulus68> loa: we all try to be patient and help where we can
<loa> you all are very cool.
<ObrienDave> the hardest part is being patient ;))
<daftykins> it'd be alright in here without the questions.
<daftykins> ;)
<bekks> daftykins: :D
<ObrienDave> the questions aren't so bad... It's the people who refuse to listen to good advice that irritate the crap out of most of us LOL
<daftykins> you missed the joke :( but it's ok
<Hungary> bekks:How do I continue to resolve the problem?
<ObrienDave> i got the joke. it's my dry sense of humor ;)
<paulus68> tilerendering: try this one http://www.ideaexcursion.com/2008/12/29/socks-proxy-with-putty-and-ssh/
<bekks> Hungary: pastebin "ifconfig -a" from both the client and the server.
<daftykins> i wouldn't be surprised if a chromebook had ICMP echo disabled
<Rory> bekks: I don't think the chromebook ships with ifconfig
<loa> Is it hard to setup few monitors under ubuntu now? I want run different video output on one and work on other
<loa> or play game and see output of different text information on other
<bekks> loa: Worked out of the box here.
<Rory> loa: What Ubuntu version?
<loa> 13.10
<loa> bekks, so just buy another monitor and all will be ok?
<tirengarfio> what is the best twitter client for console?
<labsin> loa, Just type `monitors` in the dash
<loa> videocard is nvidia 560 gtx
<bekks> loa: For me, it worked. It may not work for you.
<allballs> Good day. Quick question about a HD swap. I've taken an SSD with 13.04 installed and running quite well from an older box and put it into a newer i5. When the new machine boots, I see bios, then a blinking white cursor.
<loa> bekks, it will be possible use few mouse and get different focuses in every workspace?
<allballs> This SSD was the primary drive on the older box, and works quite well. I'm curious as to why new box won't boot from it. BIOS sees it, and know to boot from it.
<daftykins> allballs: how many disks were in the older system? just the SSD or more?
<Calinou> loa: 13.10 isn't released yet by the way, so it can be less stable
<MACscr> i have a package that failed to install and now im just trying to remove it (I installed it through apt as well), but its erroring out. Any suggestions? http://pastie.org/pastes/8375147/text
<Pici> tirengarfio: I've used ttytter and earthquake.gem, the latter is nice, but it tends to segfault every few hours.  Its not in the repos, you can find it on github though.
<bekks> loa: Thats sounds like... nonsense :)
<allballs> daftykins: two disks. the SSD, and a 240BG sata for storage
<allballs> i have not moved the 240GB
<ObrienDave> allballs... was the original OS Win8?
<loa> Calinou, yes i done mistake, and do upgrade, i have many bugs sometimes.
<Pici> bekks, loa: xorg does support multiple mice.  I 'm not sure how it behaves though.
<daftykins> allballs: i wonder if GRUB was on the storage drive instead. check the BIOS on the new system for the HDD priority, check it's looking at the SSD as the first device
<allballs> daftykins: that's what I'm starting to think, too.
<daftykins> allballs: i guess the test would be to fire up the old PC and see it get to grub (holding down left shift) but then panic
<loa> Pici, it support different mouses, you can get few mouse pointers, but i don't nothing about focus.
<loa> don't know *
<Pici> loa: agreed.
<allballs> daftykins: The new box has a 1TB drive, also with ubuntu on it, which I'm booted to right now. Can I just install grub to /dev/sdb1  and be done with it?
<bekks> allballs: It wont boot with grub on sdb1. It has to be on sdb in most of the cases.
<daftykins> allballs: my recommendation would be to disconnect any other drives, then install GRUB to the SSD whilst only it's attached
<ObrienDave> what about using boot repair?
<allballs> daftykins: I need an alternative to that. I have no other bootable media.
<allballs> no usb sticks, no cd-roms
<daftykins> ouch, are you in some third world country?
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> lawl IRC as root.
<vene> hello, my question concerns enigmail on ubuntu. is it ok to ask here? (not asking to ask, asking to avoid irrelevance :))
<baphomet1> Is anyone around that can help me get connected to an OpenSwan L2TP tunnel using my ubuntu client?  I have tried and tried and tried and I am unable to get it to connect.
<k1l_> vene: depends on how enigmail-technical the qeustion ist :) but enigmail is in the repos so try to ask
<vene> thank you k1l_ !  do I need to get some certificate from somewhere to be able to sign and encrypt emails? if yes, how can I do it?
<allballs> ok. cool. I ran update-grub, it found my SSD, and I've booted to it. Nice and fast.
<allballs> All my goodies are still there. But, can I simply do grub-install /dev/sdb , yank out the other disk, and expect a boot?
<daftykins> allballs: probably
<allballs> daftykins: Then, to guarantee the existing /dev/sda never again boots, is there a grub-remove equivalent?
<Rory> Yes vene you need a PGP key, start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Rory> vene: However, I was under the impression Enigmail handles key-generation and stuff for you through its GUI if you need to
<daftykins> allballs: just use gparted to disable the boot flag and that'd be enough
<allballs> daftykins: yeah, that would be the easiest. thanks.
<eliang> Rory: 12.04
<k1l_> vene: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<allballs> Perfect. daftykins, thanks for the advice. Nice and simple-like.
<allballs> appears as if that 2nd disk in the old box, which at one time was the primary disk, did indeed have grub on it, and the SSD did not.
<allballs> Core2 => i5 == happier developer.
<daftykins> allballs: np :)
<vene> Rory, yes, enigmail GUI seems to contain the defined operations on the page in your link..
<vene> I'll have to tinker with it, apparently
<cpined> Hello, how do I prevent applications from auto starting?  I have 3 applications that always start up when I boot up the PC....I don't see them listed under "Session and Startup"
<kostkon> cpined, which ones?
<bekks> cpined: which applications are that?
<cpined> bekks: Mousepad, Chrome, Eclipse
<cpined> and a terminal, which I don't mind.
<ObrienDave> vene... under OpenPGP, find Key Management. You can generate your key pair there
<AndChat419124> hi
<AndChat419124> hi
<AndChat419124> anyone here??
<k1l_> nope
<Dai_1987> nobody
<kostkon> cpined, weird because the ability to save your session has been removed in gnome3. what ubuntu version
<AndChat419124> Hah
<k1l_> !ask | AndChat419124
<ubottu> AndChat419124: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpined> Kubuntu, 13.04 I think...the latest
<kostkon> cpined, oh, kde.
<AndChat419124> my Ubuntu works slowly
<daftykins> AndChat419124: what computer and which version?
<AndChat419124> Acer  4752G  Ubuntu 13.04
<Lars_G> Hello
<Lars_G> Trying to upgrade a 10.04 to 12.04, I'm running an apt-get upgrade prior to using the ugrade helper... and it's stuck with egrep using 100% cpu. Any idea what part of the process this is and if I can kill this egrep "safely" ?
<kostkon> cpined, disable the Restore manually saved session option? http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg35t02.htm
<Lars_G> Hmm this is the tree apt-get───dpkg───frontend───preinst───egrep
<Lars_G> I guess it's a preinst script stuck.
<cpined> kostkon, I have disabled it when I power off.
<maltee_h> Hallo! :)
<kostkon> cpined, try this, enable it again, close all running apps, then logout, then login back and then disable it again
<Lars_G> If I kill this egrep and thus make the preinst script fail, can I rerun it somehow latter on?
<heartbear> Heell0! When I updated to the newest ubuntu release I had a feeling there might be some issues, so I waited pretty long to update. Since last September at least. So now that I have the new version I can not dl any new programs, because my 'package catalog needs to be repaired'.
<Rory> heartbear: is this Ubuntu 13.04?
<heartbear> anyone have any ideas, or had this prb b4
<heartbear> let me confirm
<Rory> heartbear: (cat /etc/issue)
<kostkon> heartbear, pastebin any error messages
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rory> heartbear: wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages
<heartbear> Rory, 12.04 it looks like
<Rory> heartbear: My script is a nuclear approach, and does a lot of unnecessary cleaning and stuff, but it will fix your problem
<heartbear> ok
<heartbear> Rory, http://pastebin.com/HVJceNKz
<heartbear> This was package operation failed
<Rory> heartbear: Did you upgrade from an older version?
<heartbear> yes i did
<daftykins> can you not take the time to read the original question =|
<winnt1214>  currently running Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) and am trying to program ACPI events. What I noticed is that there is no file such as "lid.sh" in the "/etc/acpi" folder. So now the question is: how to get my laptop to do something on a lid close but NOT suspend?
<Rory> heartbear: What is the output of: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<heartbear> ooh saucy
<cpined> koston, thanks I will try it.
<heartbear> sec
<Rory> !gksu > tilerendering
<ubottu> tilerendering, please see my private message
<heartbear> the first cmd: http://pastebin.com/g6WUmXG0
<Xabster> When I click to add Software Sources in the repository management in the software center, I first get a check mark and then i changes to a "-" -- is it working or not?
<heartbear> Rory, ^ the second command E: Invalid operation dist-update
<heartbear> or wait
<Rory> heartbear: err dist-upgrade sorry
<kostkon> Xabster, probably not. what are you adding, what's the line
<Xabster> adding? what line?
<Xabster> it's a check box
<Xabster> it changes state to -
<paulus68_1> !13.10| winnt1214
<ubottu> winnt1214: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<kostkon> Xabster, what are you doing exactly then
<heartbear> okaay, http://pastebin.com/FyXkYAEC
<heartbear> Rory,
<Xabster> kostkon: I'm clicking the box
<Xabster> that's it
<kostkon> Xabster, oh the entry is already there and you are trying to enable it?
<kostkon> Xabster, which one
<kostkon> Xabster, which repo
<Xabster> a checkbox normally has 2 states... this checkbox gets a checkmark and ½ sec later gets turned into a -
<kostkon> Xabster, post a screenshot if you want
<holmser> I just spun up VM with 12.04 server and joined it to my AD domain to play with, but I can't seem to allow any domain users to sudo
<holmser> anyone ever run into this before?
<Xabster> I'll change the question, because it seems to work - I'm getting errors once in a while about stuff that crashes....
<holmser> O
<Vivekananda> hey everyone. what is the default way to switch between windows in unity 3D. Alt tab  used to work fine but I guess was changed but to what ?
<Xabster> i'm installing some GFX drivers now, and I got another popup about something that crashed...?
<kostkon> Xabster, how often
<Xabster> don't know, only been using ubuntu for 2 days now
<Xabster> i just thought it was so stable
<kostkon> Xabster, generally it is
<Xabster> it asks if i want to send an error report
<Xabster> ill screenshot it next time
<Xabster> Can anyone tell me if the errors from this is something i need to care about? http://pastebin.com/LsnNuHkg
<k1l_> janeks991 dont you think one client is enough?
<daftykins> Xabster: try some games and see (:
<Xabster> daftykins: i have issues with performance, I'm taking to slowly to see if I'm messing anything up
<heartbear> ami missing something super noobish, sorry
<Xabster> i get about 50% performance compared to drivers on windows
<Xabster> it's really sluggish
<Xabster> reboot
<BluesKaj> XandreasX, have you done any updates/upgrades since installing ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong b=nick
<columb> My panel is missing time indicator after I accidentally uninstalled ubuntu-desktop package (and installed it again). Any ideas? http://i.imgur.com/N7JKy3q.png
<kostkon> columb, sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime ?
<Star-Flower> when is the release date for 13.10
<columb> kostkon, seems like it's fixed the issue. How do I restart unity without system restart/closing my browser?
<compdoc> 13 10
<daftykins> Star-Flower: when it's done. #ubuntu+1 for more info
<kostkon> columb, in tty, for example by pressing ctrl+alt+f4, give unity --replace or setsid for 13.04 and then ctrl+alt+f7 to go back
<kostkon> columb, sorry i meant to say setsid unity
<Star-Flower> daftykins, I shouldnt have to join another channel to get a release date thats silly.. Its posted on the webpage as oct 17th, now that i found it
<k1l_> !saucy | Star-Flower
<ubottu> Star-Flower: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<kostkon> Star-Flower, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<daftykins> Star-Flower: oh so you DID look for it in the proper place. good good
<Star-Flower> daftykins, figured a channel about ubuntu would know. silly me
<daftykins> yepper
<daftykins> ah well
<daftykins> all's well that ends well
<webereinc> Hello! I'm running a live CD and the machine has a RocketRaid 222x controller configured with 4 80GB drives in a RAID 5 array (3 in array, 1 as spare) but the disks are uninitialized.  The Live CD boots, but Gparted does not see the devices for me to partition them and initialize them... any thoughts?
<compdoc> webereinc, sounds like no drivers for the card
<daftykins> webereinc: wow, dealing with some antiques there!
<daftykins> what compdoc said.
<compdoc> webereinc, have you formatted the drives
<webereinc> compdoc: the RocketRaid bios doesn't have a 'format' option... it looks like it expects the OS to handle that...
<compdoc> webereinc, I mean you dont have data on the drives?
<webereinc> daftykins: Yep - trying to rebuild this server
<webereinc> compdoc: drives are empty
<daftykins> the controller should've initialised the disks
<webereinc> compdoc:  you said, 'no drivers for the card...' but if the bios of the card already has it set up as a raid array, shouldn't it pass that out to the rest of the world as a 160GB 'single' drive?
<daftykins> webereinc: the OS needs a driver for the controller.
<daftykins> webereinc: it's how they work.
<webereinc> daftykins: I thought that the bios on the card would make it 'appear' as a single SATA drive...
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> well, it will once a driver is loaded :)
<daftykins> until such time, Linux will often see either nothing, or each individual disk
<webereinc> OK - since this old hardware probably has no contemporary driver to run in current kernels, is the software-base RAID (fakeraid) any better than it used to be?
<vene> ObrienDave, thank you! just using thunderbird wizard for openpgp, now the passphrase isnt accepted though I use only allowed chard
<vene> chars*
<vene> You are using special characters in your passphrase. Unfortunately, this can cause troubles for other applications. Please choose a passphrase consisting of any of these characters:
<vene> a-z A-Z 0-9 /.;:-,!?(){}[]%*
<vene> I ask myself why in encryption some characters are not allowed
<daftykins> webereinc: well, did you look up a driver first? :)
<vene> ok, I had an extra-alphabetical letter
<vene> now it worked
<webereinc> daftykins: Yes, and when I tried to follow their last (latest) installation guide, I got as far as trying to load the driver from a diskette only to be told that it would only work on 2.6 kernel not 3.8.........
<vene> still curious why usable chars are limited in a passphrase for pgp
<daftykins> webereinc: you probably just need to load a module if there's some legacy support
<daftykins> webereinc: find out the actual controller chip on the card then look up driver support for that perhaps
<webereinc> daftykins: which is real easy to do.... if you've already got the system running.....
<daftykins> no, it's real easy to do in livecd too
<daftykins> if i'm understanding your odd comment correctly
<daftykins> :)
<webereinc> daftykins:  sorry for newbie questions, but I'm not sure I understand how to force a hardware module into the boot sequence so that the live CD will have the driver to find the disks *while* I'm booting from the live cd....
<daftykins> webereinc: loading a module after boot is as simple as "modprobe <modulename>" if there is an appropriate one
<webereinc> daftykins: I remember that now... thanks... next question:  Where would I look for this hypothetical module?  from RocketRaid? from Ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> vene... because other encryption software might not support special characters
<kostkon> !find RocketRaid
<daftykins> webereinc: see the bit where i refer to finding out the controller chip then looking it up?
<ubottu> Package/file RocketRaid does not exist in raring
<daftykins> so research basically
<webereinc> daftykins: OK - any idea what I will expect to find as far as controller chip info?  Lots of times it seems there are numerous chips with numerous numbers, etc... I don't want to waste time looking for the wrong thing
<daftykins> at this stage i sense you are after having your hand held as opposed to putting some effort in
<daftykins> so i'm at my limit i'm afraid
<daftykins> google is your friend
<skeuomorf> guys, I have an ext4 partition with an encrypted home, I accidentally deleted a folder from the home directory and I am trying to recover it using testdisk, so here's what I did, I commented out the cryptswap line in the /etc/crypttab file and in the /etc/fstab file and restarted, opened testdisk as root again, open the home folder, I see a couple of ecryptfs files and none of my home directories
<skeuomorf> I have no idea what else to do
<Rory> skeuomorf: Can't be done. Impossible
<Rory> skeuomorf: That's the entire point of encryption
<webereinc> daftykins: no problem... not looking for hand-holding... just looking for anyone with previous experience...
<skeuomorf> Rory, I have the passphrase and all
<ObrienDave> *bites tongue, nibbles fingers*
<skeuomorf> Rory, I am already accessing the home directory
<Douug> hi all, wonder if you can help me, i am trying to protect my exchange server by placing it behind my apache2 web server, i have googled till i dropped dead and I cant find a way for the RPC/HTP for Outlook Anywhere to access via the apache proxy to the Exchange 2010 server
<ObrienDave> skeuomorf... yes, but you are NOT accessing the encrypted files
<webereinc> New question:  Trying to boot from live CDs (trying Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Fedora, and Bodhi linux)  the first 3 end up with the video just flashing (blinking) and unusable... only the Bodhi would fully boot into the live CD... using that now... How can I check what my  video info/configuration is right now so I can try to duplicate it in the other live CD boots?
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, I am accessing the encrypted files
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, the whole home directory is encrypted
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, I have access to my home directory
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, I can't access it through testdisk though, no idea how
<sharpy35> hey guys, i have a problem with my internet connection on ubuntu 13.04 32 Bit. From My isp i had become a username but without a passwort.. with windows this access works fine, but ubuntu seems to have problems with it, it sometimes cuts my connection and now i am not being to able to go online. on windows it works fine as you can see
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: testdisk works with filesystems, not mountpoints
<orangerobot> hi how am I supposed to add a new name server to resolve ips? if I go to resolv.conf, there's a warning saying "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND - YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: You'd have to get a layer ontop of your filesystem that, instead of mounting it, decrypts "on the fly" so that testdisk can read it
<daedeloth> my root partition is full, 10gb of logs
<daedeloth> how do I fix that?
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, and how do I do that?
<CatKiller> daedeloth: Delete files? :) Maybe some of these logs are old and you can get rid of them
<delinquentme> say I've got an install operation like $ passenger-install-nginx-module in which I get a prompt asking me for input
<BluesKaj> sharpy35, daedeloth , run auto remove and autoclean
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: That's the million dollar question ;)
<daedeloth> where is that?
<delinquentme> can this be automated to a single line for something like an install script?
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, darn!
<BluesKaj> oops sharpy35 , is your connection wifi or ethernet
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Maybe it's not really done anywhere.
<sharpy35> it is dsl connection
<sharpy35> not ethernet
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Another way would be to decrypt the entire filesystem to a new file
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, can't I just remove the encryption?
<sharpy35> but yeah ethernet :)
<CatKiller> and then that file, being decrypted
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, That's what I set out to do by removing the lines from /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab but it didn't work, what am I missing?
<sharpy35> BluesKaj: do you know how i can fix this?
<BluesKaj> daedeloth, sudo apt-get autoremove;sudo apt-get autoclean
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Even then, actually sorry, that would probably only work if your partition was encrypted as opposed to the filesystem
<BluesKaj> daedeloth, ion the terminal/console
<daedeloth> that only removes old packages
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: What you are trying to do is fairly hard
<daedeloth> it seems to be the /var/log folder that is rather huge
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, I think the filesystem is not encrypted, I think it's just the Home directory, or am I misunderstanding?
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: At the same time how important was this file? Even recovering files on a non encrypted ext filesystem is really hard
<BluesKaj> ok daedeloth have it your way
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: The home directory must be in a filesystem, so the filesystem has to be encrypted.
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, Fairly important, I've done it before using testdisk, was not encrypted however
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, hmmm
<Xabster> Hi, I just tested with a different mouse but I still have this issue: When I right click on my desktop it opens a small menu, and when I click outside of that menu it's supposed to close immediately. If I click too fast outside (not that fast really) it doesn't close. I have to wait and then click outside. There's a delay before I can make it disappear by clicking on the desktop when the menu is opened and it's driving me crazy - an
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: It all depends what happens when a file gets deleted on this encrypted filesystem.
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: I don't really know
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, I understand that this is a fairly complex situation, thanks a lot for your help
<ObrienDave> skeuomorf... an encrypted home directory (and everything under that) is really placed into a really BIG encrypted file. it's not like each file and directory is encrypted individually
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, Here's something that I don't understand though, from what I understood that a cryptswap1 partition is made and that is used to encrypt my home directory, I *supposedly* removed that encryption when I commented out the lines in crypttab and fstab, so why is it still encrypted?
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, hmmm
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Not the slightlest idea sorry I've never tried before
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, No problem, thank you
<skeuomorf> maybe ObrienDave can answer
<paulus68_1> skeuomorf: just a noob opinion here but the fstab is just pointing out where it can find the encrypted drive and to mount it when needed, as such I can hardly see that removing these lines will decrypt your encrypted drive
<govinda88> hi
<ObrienDave> skeuomorf... when you commented out crypttab, you only removed the ability to decrypt the file. you did NOT remove the encryption from the file
<govinda88> anybody has idea of amd drivers?
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, so, I should uncomment it, then
<ObrienDave> yes, and fstab also, then you would have access to your ENCRYPTED home directories
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, But I have access to them now, with the lines commented out
<ObrienDave> sorry, you still don't understand. your home directories and everything you had under there, are still in the encrypted file. "I see a couple of ecryptfs files and none of my home directories
<uncolgao> Hola!
<mikemonk> hello guys!...
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, That's inside testdisk only
<mikemonk> is there a security risk having a dual boot setup, with an encrypted disk?
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, Inside the /home/user directory is a .ecryptfs file, .Private file, README.txt file, Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop file, .face, .cache files, that's from within testdisk
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, if I navigate to /home/user directory without testdisk, I can see my files and folders normally
<ObrienDave> ok, my bad. haven't used testdisk in a while. apologies
<skeuomorf> ObrienDave, No worries, thanks a lot for your help
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: That's because testdisk doesn't go through the Fuse encryptfs overlay
<CatKiller> it goes: your home directory > some encrypted files > FUSE > files
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, That's a shame :/
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: What did you pass testdisk, the partition?
<skeuomorf> should've read about forensics for a while
<mallu_> Hi.. I'm looking for a script that I can use for silently install ldap client
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, I sudo testdisk, choose partition, navigate for deleted files
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, Here's something interested however
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: The partition contains an ext3 or 4 filesystem
<CatKiller> with a file that contains your encrypted filesystem,
<CatKiller> even if you could decrypt the file in question
<CatKiller> you'd get a encFs or whatever filesystem
<CatKiller> which testdisk probably cannot understand
<CatKiller> testdisk has capabilities to "read" a filesystem,
<CatKiller> that's how it can access filesystem that are not "mount"ed
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, I selected the "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" file to be able to copy it using testdisk, it showed me my normal home directory when I was choosing a destination directory, i.e. it read it normally
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, hmmm
<CatKiller> cool!
<CatKiller> so testdisk can see the encrypted files?
<CatKiller> while they're encrypted?
<skeuomorf> yep, but in the case listed above, no idea why
<skeuomorf> if I am choosing a destination directory, not when I am trying to select a file to recover
<maujhsn> NickServ- LISTCHANS
<maujhsn> LISTCHANS
<daftykins> maujhsn: do those things in your status window please
<maujhsn> OOps sorry guys!
<nyitnyit> hello is it possible to download only files i choose in deluge? i'm trying to download a couple of ebooks but end up downloading all files
<maujhsn> daftykins Hate airing my dirty laundry!
<daftykins> maujhsn: ^_^
<wheatthin> nyitnyit, I'm sure there's a download w/ priority section in deluge,
<MonkeyDust> nyitnyit  yes, click on the torrent, tehen below, click on the tab 'files', there's you can select
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<nyitnyit> wheatthin and MonkeyDust: yeah, i already did that. i marked files i didn't want do not download but deluge kept downloading it. i'm on xubuntu 13.04
<maujhsn> Any good ubuntu URL tutorials on How to clone ubuntu 11.10 liveUSB?
<wheatthin> maujhsn, if you want to clone an ubuntu drive, just use dd
<DJones> maujhsn: 11.10 hasn't been supproted since May 2013
<MonkeyDust> !clone | maujhsn mind: 11.10 is !eal
<ubottu> maujhsn mind: 11.10 is !eal: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> maujhsn  !eol, even
<nyitnyit> gtg bye all
<maujhsn> ubottu I know your just a bot but Thanks!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maujhsn> ubottu Okay your not intelligent  but not stupis either!
<ubottu> maujhsn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hungary> Could someone help me troubleshoot my SSH? I have it installed, and running, but I cannot connect.
<daftykins> Hungary: where are you connecting to and from?
<Hungary> My ubuntu server desktop in living room, to my laptop in the bedroom.
<daftykins> so both on the same network, possibly wired and wireless?
<Hungary> Yes.
<daftykins> you've installed openssh-server on the one you want to connect *to* ?
<Hungary> Yes.
<Kajover> hi.. my prof was working on my pc in order to get eclipse running.. and i can now see the "bin" folder in my home folder (Downloads, Desktop, Documents etc). How can I hide it again?
<daftykins> Hungary: so what happens when you run "ssh <IP address>" ?
<bekks> Kajover: By removing it - which will make eclipse to be not working.
<daftykins> Kajover: there normally isn't a bin inside ~/ so i suspect your prof did something screwy. what's inside it? some eclipse binaries?
<Hungary> It says no response
<daftykins> Hungary: you're 100% that the IP address is the correct one that that computer is using right now?
<Kajover> ah ok. i thought it was just hidden before. (codesourcery, lpctools, openocd)
<Hungary> Yes.
<Kajover> and eclipse
<daftykins> Hungary: what OS on each?
<high_fiver> I have 3 swap partitions (sdb7, 8 & 9). sdb9 is active at the moment and in the fstab. I'm guessing the other two are from the two previous installations but (all handled by ubuntu.. erase this version and install over). Has anyone else experienced this, new swap partitions being left in place upon new installs
<daftykins> high_fiver: yes, it's an option during installation. you may have clicked next without reading it
<Hungary> daftykins: 12.04 server, and ChromeOS
<Kajover> where are usually apps installed in ubuntu?
<high_fiver> daftykins: thanks dude
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: So I installed eCryptfs to try here with a Private directory
<daftykins> Hungary: ah you're the one from before then. have you been linked to the ubuntu firewall config and tried resetting it to make sure it's not interfering?
<Hungary> daftykins:not yet
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: This encrypts individual files onto your filesystem, then simply does an overlay mount of the encrypted files as a "on the fly" decrypt
<daftykins> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> Hungary: ^
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: So when the encrypted directory isn't mounted you have a directory full of encrypted files with obfuscated filenames
<Hungary> daftykins: The command comes up as an error
<daftykins> Hungary: which?
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, why isn't testdisk reading it, then? while it's mounted
<Hungary> ufw
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Presumably, when you delete a file, you delete the encrypted file
<ObrienDave> !ufw | Hungary
<ubottu> Hungary: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<daftykins> Hungary: you're going to need to give more information about what you did and what went wrong
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: So testdisk should, maybe, be able to recover that encrypted file
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: But you won't be able to know which it is
<daftykins> ObrienDave: ok, before you start needlessly spamming people with bot output, scroll up and see that i DID THAT ALREADY
<daftykins> ObrienDave: it is obnoxious and rude.
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, hmm, so I have to recover all, decrypt and determine what I want, correct?
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Unless you figure out what encrypted files you have now and what you had before
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: What I don't get is that testdisk can't do that
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, The thing is I don't know how to recover anything when all I see is the files that I listed earlier
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: It can't recover ext3-4 deleted files
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: For instance, try to create a file, delete it
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: And recover it
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, hmmm
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: If you can do that there might be a chance
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: But it's *extremely* hard
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: testdisk recovers *partitions* and *filesystems* or it can copy a file from those somewhere
<CatKiller> but if you delete the file...
<CatKiller> do a run
<CatKiller> if you can do that with a normal, non encrypted file
<CatKiller> then you apply the same method with the encrypted ones
<CatKiller> there should be a "Private" directory or something
<CatKiller> which contains all your encrypted files
<skeuomorf> hmmm, will try now, thanks a lot CatKiller
<CatKiller> of this type: ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FWZk4L2PIKZ7F-Tr.0IqU5EQbrM3qXsi0Yo3bHfadYynczx-IBIdJki6K
<CatKiller> look in ~/.Private
<CatKiller> do you have a ~/.Private directory?
<CatKiller> If so, that's where your file probably used to be
<CatKiller> If it was deleted from there, it's just like a "normal" file that was deleted
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, don't have that directory
<CatKiller> except its contents are encrypted
<CatKiller> for your home directory it must be somewhere else
<skeuomorf> except in testdisk, I have a file .Private
<CatKiller> try to search for files that contain "ECRYPTFS"
<skeuomorf> something is wrong
<skeuomorf> I created a file in the root folder
<skeuomorf> can't find it using testdisk
<CatKiller> that's because your home directory's encrypte filesystem is mounted
<skeuomorf> before deletion
<CatKiller> you need to call "flush"
<CatKiller> and reopen testdisk
<CatKiller> or "fsync"
<CatKiller> it went straight to RAM
<CatKiller> sorry "sync" on Ubuntu
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: Have to go anyways, but good luck! :)
<MangaKaDenza> yo dawgs
<skeuomorf> CatKiller, worked, thanks, have fun :)
<CatKiller> skeuomorf: :)
<skinux> is it possible to use package manager (cli) to install software onto USB?
<rypervenche> skinux: What do you mean by "install software onto USB"?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  you can download without installing, cp to USB, then install    <-- makes sense?
<skinux> Yes.
<abradley> I have an ip issue: I just installed ubuntu 12 server. /etc/network/interfaces: iface eth0 static
<abradley> address 192.168.50.210
<abradley> netmask 255.255.255.0
<abradley> gateway 192.168.50.1
<abradley> dns-nameservers 192.168.50.20
<abradley> dns-search lan
<Myrtti> pastebin is good
<abradley> I cannot ping it from 192.168.50.139 (my local machine)
<Myrtti> for big pastes
<abradley> I can't ping out from the server either, to www.google.com for example
<abradley> server cannot hit other local ip's
<daftykins> abradley: i'm not 100% sure on that "dns-nameservers" choice
<daftykins> abradley: does it fail trying "nslookup google.com" ?
<high_fiver> can I remove the following from fstab if my new swap file is working - /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<high_fiver> *partition rather
<abradley> daftykins, nslookup google.com returns about 10 ip addresses
<daftykins> high_fiver: comment it out, test, then you'll know
<daftykins> abradley: ok so it's resolving domains ok. but definitely failing with "ping google.com" ?
<high_fiver> daftykins: ok, I presumed it was a swap file created when the OS couldn't mount a swap partition
<abradley> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> abradley: what's the message?
<abradley> okay, commenting out dns-nameservers fixed it
<abradley> this is strange
<daftykins> abradley: oh come to think of it, you set .20 as your DNS server, that was wrong
<abradley> my ip: 192.168.50.135, ubuntu ip: 192.168.50.210
<abradley> I cannot ping it. It can ping me.
<daftykins> abradley: no that's pretty expected, probably the ubuntu firewall on
<abradley> oh ok
<skinux> Weird. Moving deb file to USB it says there wasn't enough space, but looking on USB I see deb file is there.
<Ponch0> Hey guys what is the command line so I can move 1 folder into another?
<daftykins> Ponch0: mv /path/of/folder /new/path/
<gamblerrur> ok guys
<Ponch0> thank you daftykins
<gamblerrur> so im on hexchat
<_DeLa_> hi there!
<gamblerrur> hi!
<gamblerrur> so i want a custom gtk theme
<gamblerrur> but then i want it only for hexchat
<Kajover> Is there a way to disable the indicator-appmenu just for one app only... Eclipse Kepler doesnt open the dialogs and removing the indicator-appmenu makes it work
<_DeLa_> question: in the .conf - file of my wireless driver, how do I mark a line as a comment? By starting the line with an #?
<quickdry21> Is there any reason to allow a program to daemonize itself in conjunction with upstart? Or is it better to use a --no-deamon option.
<gamblerrur> oh and kvm disabled by bios
<gamblerrur> wtf is that
<gamblerrur> yeah start the line with a #
<gamblerrur> _dela_ yes
<_DeLa_> thanks!
<gamblerrur> np
<gamblerrur> so, kvm... why is it disabled by bios?
<gamblerrur> it didnt happen when i had win7 dual boot
<gamblerrur> oh and when i installed on dvd
<gamblerrur> ok nevermind...
<passat74> cześć
<bekks> !cz | passat74
<ubottu> passat74: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<gamblerrur> i need to make a desktop file for hexchat
<drachensun> I think some of you might find this interesting, a multi-booting GNU/Linux/Android tablet, 9.7" HD LCD, crowdfunding now at http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pengpod-1040-quad-core-linux-android-dual-booting-tablets/x/1642121 all source and image building tools are being open sourced.
<drachensun> there is a linaro image running lxde built on ubuntu for arm for it
<ejv> they would find it more interesting in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ejv> ;)
<drachensun> and ubuntu touch as well, but that is pretty rough on there
<drachensun> ejv: ah ok
<ceraphin> hi all
<ceraphin> is there anyone available I need some help on trying to get ubunut on my macbook air
<MonkeyDust> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ceraphin> I already looked there
<ceraphin> my problen is that when I launch the installm it froze right after the second page
<high_fiver> are you duel booting
<gamblerrur> ok so i need to gtk theme my hexchat
<gamblerrur> theres customizeable parts like font colors and the background
<high_fiver> ceraphin: are you duel booting OS X and Ubuntu?
<gamblerrur> but the little parts with tabs and stuff are white
<gamblerrur> ill screenie
<gcds> Hello, how properly make a folder where git (also git user) would create it repositories?
<ceraphin> high_fiver yes
<gamblerrur> http://imm.io/1hrtR
<gamblerrur> thats the screenie. how do i gtk that?
<gamblerrur> if you scroll down tis the part at the bottom
<bar338> I'm in the process of setting up a new ubuntu VPS.  Why is it when I add a php extension it is added to /usr/bin/php5 but not /usr/local/bin/php?
<high_fiver> ceraphin: you've shrink the OS X partition in OS X correct. I'd try creating another live USB using unetbootin
<high_fiver> ceraphin: took me 2 attempts to install 12.04
<high_fiver> ceraphin: I found 13.04 crash all the time so rolled back to 12.04
<gcds> anyone?
<bekks> gcds: "mkdir myfolder"
<gcds> bekks: really funny :D
<bekks> gcds: It was a valid answer to your question. mkdir creates a folder :)
<gcds> so how git (git user) would create folder in it if i run the mkdir with root?
<gcds> it's for git server not client :)
<romainl_> good evening #vim
<mrrcp> Hello, I cannot locate the exquilla addon in thunderbird
<mrrcp> was it removed?
<Myrtti> romainl_: this is #ubuntu...
<olof_> hello, it seems like ive got a virus?!
<MattTheRat> gcds: man chown ?
<Myrtti> olof_: oh?
<romainl_> Myrtti, and I'm dumb
<olof_> yes, ive got something like this: http://malwaretips.com/blogs/monstermarketplace-virus/
<romainl_> Myrtti, thanks
<olof_> its all over my chrome browser...
<olof_> it links keywords to monster market place
<gcds> MattTheRat: thanks, what if I also want the user www-data accessing that folder should i create a group of git and www-data?
<olof_> I have it only in chrome, not firefox
<mrrcp> grrrr
<MattTheRat> gcds: seems like a good idea.  Just make sure you have the proper security on a web accessible scm
<mrrcp> exquilla doesnt work on 24.0
<gcds> MattTheRat: it would be not the apache dir list Rails app would try to access
<bekks> mrrcp: Whats "24.0"?
<mrrcp> hey whats the best email client to use with MS Exchange
<bekks> !best | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MattTheRat> gcds: just playing the part of that nagging voice in your head. :D
<bezaban> mrrcp: there are some plugins for various clients that give ok calendar services etc, but none that I have been 100% happy with
<mrrcp> what about davmail
<bezaban> mrrcp: havent tried davmail, as it's not just an email client
<ObrienDave> olof_... there are tips for removing that problem on the page you posted
<bezaban> mrrcp: but expecting it to be better since it requires a separate server .)
<gcds> MattTheRat: thanks for help :)
<olof_> ObrienDave, for windows?
<ObrienDave> olof_... for chrome
<bezaban> mrrcp: you can search and install the various thunderbird extentions from within thunderbird
<gilbert32> for you guys
<gilbert32> http://goo.gl/E9hFXT
<OerHeks> gilbert32, please do not spam, thanks.
<gilbert32> ok :p
<LMJ> This link says the webcam works fine but it's not even detected on my system, what could I do ? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Webcam)
<fidel> hi - just updated my 12.04 desktop to 12.10 - and realizing some issues. i am using gnome-shell - but it seems to fall back to gnome-classic and dispolaying a hint regarding compiz. i checked in compizconfig-settings-manager if compoisite is enabled - it is. but still i am stuck with gnome-classic or fallback i assume
<fidel> hw: nv-gfx
<indyj> hi
<gilbert32> i got a question, since i'm gonna install fglrx on a 13.04 and probably xorg will screw up. how can i force xorg to recreate config files?
<zykotick9> fidel: fyi, gnome3 doesn't use compiz...
<fidel> zykotick9: well i get the compiz hint because of my usage of docky
<riddick> pacific rim
<fidel> and anyway - still wondering why i am stuck to gnome-classic/fallback. i assume its again a grafic-driver issue after the update.  but i am unsure how to troubleshoot
<wilee-nilee> So I have a smart HD TV and a hdmi cable, what is the converter needed to plug straight into the computer via usb. The tv is wireless it arrives today is this a option as well?
<zykotick9> fidel: if i where you, i'd try reinstalling my graphics drivers...
<fidel> zykotick9: the nouveau ones or the propriatary one from NV?
<Lunar_Lander> hello, just installed the gnome package from the software-center, was that a big mistake?
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, what was your goal and what package did you install?
<Lunar_Lander> a friend of mine installed gnome on her 13.04 installation and then I also wanted to have gnome on my 12.04, thus I went to software center and installed gnome and gnome-tweak-took
<Lunar_Lander> *tool
<zykotick9> fidel: which did you use before?
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, usb to to tv by wifi ?
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, gnome-shell was the package
<module000> Lunar_Lander: that's the correct way - you're fine
<marcus768> Hello
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Yeah, I,m just not familiar with my options as far as two way, media and sound.
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> we were just wondering why on her install, on login it says "Gnome Fallback" and at my place it says "Gnome Classic"
<Riley> hey guys im running arch right now and its kind gotten away from me because all the crap i have installed so i was wondering if it be alright if i went ahead and grabed the 13.10 beta and just do a dist upgrade when the final release is out
<Riley> or should i wait two weeks
<module000> Lunar_Lander: her 3d card isnt' supported or isn't being used, so it's asking her to use fallback. you should have some options to choose from also, unity/gnome-shell/etc
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<Lunar_Lander> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, the gnome-shell is the gnome 3 desktop I use it myself, it also installs a fallback that is similar to gnome2
<daftykins> Riley: future release info is in #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> Riley: ultimately, there's always risk
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, ah thanks
<Lunar_Lander> thanks wilee-nilee and module000
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, I have onboard wifi so the usb question is related to that's the only ports on the laptop, and the cable from the tv will be a hdmi.
<Riley> what i am trying to ask is if doing a normal dist upgrade will be fine when the finall release is out or will i need to redownload the iso and reinstall
<zykotick9> !final | Riley
<ubottu> Riley: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Saucy and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<trism> Riley: yes normal upgrades will take you to final once it is released
<Riley> okay thx trism
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, check out the gnome extensions site as well, there are a lot of cool tweak there.
<jokoon> i've change my mouse sensitivity to its minimum with lubuntu and it's still too fast
<jokoon> what can I do
<Lunar_Lander> yea
<Lunar_Lander> that was the other thing, we were looking at the tweak-tool, shell extensions and mine had none
<Riley> i just really miss unity for some odd reason lmao
<Voziv> Anyone care to look at this and see if there's anything you would add when hardening a server? https://gist.github.com/lrobert/6816181
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, extensions.gnome.org ?
<bekks> Voziv: Use RBAC, use roles, etc. - set kernel parameters in /etc/sysctl.conf, configure the OOM, uninstall unneeded software, etc. etc. etc.
<Ahmuck> hi.  after an update, i've lost hardware support for my laptop.  any ideas
<fidel> hi - i recently updated to 12.10 (from 12.04). When i select gnome in the login-manager (tried both: lightdm & gdm) it seems to end up in some kind of fallback or classic mode and displays a notification that docky needs compositing. Am i assuming right that this might be a graphic-driver issue=
<Voziv> bekks: Noted :)
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, Yeah thats it, it will sense your install and install from there what is available that you choose, some wont run due to the version of the desktop that is installed. The desktop is in development so there are versions in ppa's as well.
<fidel> if so - i tried installing the latest nouveau driver for my nv cards - but that doesnt seem to solve the topic
<Lunar_Lander> ah ok thanks
<zykotick9> fidel: IF you've perviously installed nvidia propritary, then nouveau is blacklisted (unless you removed that blacklist)
<Lunar_Lander> module000, on the fallback, she says she got the following options "Gnome, Gnome Fallback and Gnome Fallback (no effects)"
<OerHeks> Ahmuck, not really, we need more details
<Lunar_Lander> and you say Fallback is for when there is no 3D acceleration?
<fidel> zykotick9: where is that blacklist maintained? any idea?
<wilee-nilee> fidel, gnome is the gnome 3 desktop is that what you want, or the fallback, or unity, not sure on the drivers other than a upgarde needs them reloaded at times.
<Ahmuck> after an update, lubuntu, kernel update?  i lost wireless, usb, and abilty to adjust screen size, core devices
<Ahmuck> OerHeks:
<listr> Pretty much need to know more shell to use Openbox. Can't remember command to run a program?
<fidel> wilee-nilee: i do want gnome - but i end up in some kind of fallbakcmode or similar. i just see that my upper panel has the dfouble-size and in addition i do have a panel at the bottom what normal gnome shouldnt display at all as far as i know
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, fallback is less graphics and a pseudo gnome 2 it's different than the gnome 3 shell
<zykotick9> fidel: sorry, off of the top of my head, i don't know/remember.
<Lunar_Lander> ah thanks
<fidel> k - np
<fidel> anyway - thanks for the keyword - lets see what i can find
<wilee-nilee> fidel, sounds like the fallback, you probably need to reload the graphic drivers for the gnome-shell, the drivers do not follow a distro upgrade.
<fidel> this repeating gfx-issue is somehow annoying after each upgrade
<mrrcp> hey how can i get a window to stay on top
<mrrcp> ?
<qin> !info 0ad
<mrrcp> lol
<ubottu> 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13-1 (raring), package size 2310 kB, installed size 8292 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<fidel> wilee-nilee: i already reinstalled nouveau
<mrrcp> nevermind
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, big help, thanks!
<fidel> without effect as far as i can tell
<wilee-nilee> fidel, I have never had to load graphic drivers so I can only mention the need for a reload is probably needed.
<fidel> ;)
<wilee-nilee> Lunar_Lander, no problem, enjoy.
<fidel> nice theoretical help ....and you must have much more luck with your gfx-selection then ;)
<wilee-nilee> fidel, I have an older laptop it just works.
<fidel> zykotick9: seems like i found some blacklisting files in /etc/modprobe.d
<fidel> i am just pretty unsure how to handle them
<pack^> I hope mir doesn't cause even more issues with the display.
<jayar> can i mount a network drive? i can access it, but can't "map" it...
<bekks> jayar: How do you try to "map" it?
<Voziv> bekks: What would RBAC be for? Giving others access?
<jayar> i havn't.
<bekks> Voziv: No, role based access control.
<jayar> thats what i'm asking. can i? and how do i? i have to get it via "browse network" in the file manager...
<Voziv> Would you happen to know what I could google to learn some more?
<bekks> jayar: Yes you can.
<bekks> !mount | jayar
<ubottu> jayar: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<wylde_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<bekks> Voziv: "linux rbac"
<jayar> thnx
<jayar> its not a windows share
<zykotick9> fidel: is there some nvidia*.conf file in there?
<fidel> zykotick9: nouveau was really blacklisted - in my case via: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-installer-disable.nouveau.conf
<jayar> its another ubuntu machine
<bekks> jayar: you can still mount it then.
<fidel> i commented everything in that file out - lets try a reboot now ;)
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, one more stupid thing: when I click on my name on the top left, a menu opens which has "lock screen" "logout" "hibernate"
<Lunar_Lander> I miss "Shutdown"?!
<jayar> yea i just figured it'd be easier... i dont need to use smb
<Lunar_Lander> or is that behind hibernate?
<fidel> Lunar_Lander: there are gnome-shell extensions to add this options
<Lunar_Lander> ah
<fidel> Lunar_Lander: the gnome devs seems to prever to keep the menu simple
<tomek550> hi, what's the right way to change grub settings for specific entry?
<fidel> pressing a midifier key should show that option as well - without need to install plugins
<fidel> Lunar_Lander: i think it was ALT-key - but i am unsure - and dont have a working gnome-shell right now
<laozi> friends need a small help with partiton.. ubuntu auto configured /usr to 2.8G and now its showing disk full cant install anything. to how much should i repartion it
<Lunar_Lander> ah thanks
<Dentych> Hello there. Anyone know of a REALLY good guide for IPTABLES out there?
<ikonia> laozi: ubuntus default partition layout dos not put /usr on a seperate partition
<Lunar_Lander> fidel, I just got the AXE menu
<jmgk> hm
<Lunar_Lander> that's cool
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<Dentych> I know how to set up rules, but it's fucking stuff up, so I need to understand how network infrastructure works. So a tutorial concerning that part of iptables would be good :P
<ikonia> Dentych: tone down the language please.
<Dentych> ikonia: My apologies
<ikonia> no problem
<jayar> none of those links helped, the first one just tells you how to mount, i can do that... but i dont know the path to the share (other than smb:// and it doesnt explain mounting network paths) the 2nd link is for windows shares...
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, hdmi cable is what i use from this pc to our plasma tv , I've heard of smart tvs with video and audio via wifi , but never seen one set up in that mode
<laozi> @ikonia i installed without doing it manually. ubuntu did the partion
<ikonia> laozi: I'd question that as it doesn't put /usr on a seperate parttion
<ikonia> laozi: my advice is to remove /usr as a seperate partition, and just run it from your root file system
<fidel> Lunar_Lander: axe menu?
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, do you have a usb to hdmi device/box?
<Lunar_Lander> fidel, yeah a gnome extension
<laozi> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189686/ this is what it did
<Lunar_Lander> it's called Axe menu
<wilee-nilee> the hdmi cable is that tiny plug is all tyoe A BluesKaj
<Lunar_Lander> and it is some sort of big start menu
<psf> Hi all
<ikonia> laozi: my advice is still the same
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, no , it's DVI on the pc to hdmi on the tv
<fidel> zykotick9: no effect - still ending up in that fallback mode
<laozi> can u tell me what to do.. if i have to change them can i do with gpart in live cd or need to install it again?
<laozi> ikonia: can u tell me what to do.. if i have to change them can i do with gpart in live cd or need to install it again?
<ikonia> laozi: you can do it many ways, is this a new system or an old one ?
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, cool I was not sure what port to plug into is all, thanks, I have a DMI port.
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, believe it or not DVI can digtal audio as well
<jhutchins> Dentych: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<laozi> ikonia: new i mean a year old. i installed from a live usb.
<jhutchins> laozi: I agree, until you know where you'll be using up space, one partition + swap makes more sense.
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Cool, thanks, I have a nice audio system set up with the computer I was mainly wanting to use it with the tv and the movies I have already on the tv, just basic computer to tv stuff.
<jhutchins> laozi: The default partitioning scheme is archaic and obsolete and should be changed.
<ikonia> laozi: so you have 2 options. 1.) use something like gparted to resize your partitions 2.) unmount /usr, copy the data to /usr on the root file system, and then delete the partition and reclaim the space
<Lunar_Lander> wilee-nilee, fidel just found the correct extension for the shutdown key
<Lunar_Lander> :)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, yes understood ..I use the coax/spdif audio out to an audio receiver as well, this pc is our HTPC so to speak , and I use the tv as a pc monitor
<laozi> juhitchins: yup my wrong should have done it manually
<laozi> @ikonia i cant do it on gparted they all are locked for changing/editing
<ikonia> laozi: you would need to boot from live media to resize them
<Guest23058> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my Mid-2012 MBP. Everything works fine, but when I close the lid, it won't go to suspend mode
<laozi> ikonia: ok i will do it.. but what size should i give?? any ideal size?
<Guest23058> Even though the settings say it should
<ikonia> isbric_: as I said,  I would not have /usr on a seperate partition
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, Thanks for the help, I have had old analog tv's up to this point so I'm not familiar with the options and what I need to use them.
<laozi> ikonia: i have 50gb space..  how should i partition them? root temp usr var home etc
<jmgk> hoem
<jmgk> home*
<listr> What is the shell command to run an application?
<Rrrrr> to run what application ?
<psf> ./<app_name>
<laozi> i cant access files in network like i used to enter \\server name in addressbar of xubuntu to access it but cant do so in gnome 3 any help??
<laozi> hloo
<Lunar_Lander> one final stupid question
<Lunar_Lander> why is there no .themes folder in my install?
<bekks> Lunar_Lander: Just create one.
<Lunar_Lander> ok, thanks
<wotan147> anyone: is there a channel dedicated to configuration of printers (canon) with ubuntu ?
<Ari-Yang> wotan147, not sure... #hardware maybe? :s
<OerHeks> wotan147, check open printing database and there is the ##cups channel
<OerHeks> http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Tango172> testing... :)
<anonymouse_> hello fellow peoples
<anonymouse_> wazzup!!!
<uenostation> yoyoyo
<anonymouse_> hows everyone doing after gov shutdown
<fidel> anonymouse_: this is a support channel - consider using the offtopic channel for general chat
<daftykins> funnily enough freenode != america
<daftykins> there are other places in the world, than america
<uenostation> Like New Zealand
<uenostation> and Belgium
<uenostation> And don't forget Iceland
<delinquentme> can someone give me the DEFAULT ubuntu output for "which python"
<fidel> delinquentme: /usr/bin/python
<skinux> Why do I have to click OS in Nautilus everytime I restart?
<skinux> If Ubuntu can see Windows, why does it not mount automatically?
<fidel> fstab defines what is automaticly mounted
<toothe> I just installed Ubuntu on a server. I have my wifi settings in /etc/network/interfaces, with the ssid and password. However, I noticed that I do not get an IP address when I boot up.
<toothe> What might be causing that?
<fidel> skinux: in other words: not everyone wants it automounted ;)
<skinux> Okay.
<skinux> What is the mount point for configuring automount?
<skinux> Or...remind me where to look for that.
<k1l_> skinux: just create a folder in /mnt/
<k1l_> and then mount into that folder
<skinux> I'll need something to mount the directory to.
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> !fstab | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<toothe> better quetsion -- what command or script uses /etc/network/interfaces?
<delinquentme> fidel can I get a stat /usr/bin/python
<fidel> delinquentme: what?
<delinquentme> $ stat /usr/bin/python
<toothe> I noticed that 'ifup wlan0' does not bring my wifi card up, despite me having my wifi password setup. What would cause that?
<delinquentme> IE where does that symbolic link point
<bekks> toothe: ifup wlan0 turns on the interface, nothing more.
<OerHeks> delinquentme, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6189977/
<delinquentme> fidel, it should be something like this File: `/usr/bin/python' -> `python2.6'
<toothe> bekks: man(5) of interfaces says it uses /etc/network/interfaces. And that file contains my wifi password.
<delinquentme> OerHeks, $ which python2.7
<delinquentme> erm OerHeks $ which ipython
<OerHeks> same, /usr/bin/python
<toothe> yah, I don't get this...
<delinquentme> OerHeks, both which python and which ipython are the same "File" ??
<OerHeks> delinquentme, which ipython returns nothing, which python returns  which ipython returns /usr/bin/python like fidel
<OerHeks> delinquentme, did you mess up your python install?
<delinquentme> OerHeks, yeahhh
<bekks> delinquentme: What did you do?
<delinquentme> bekks, when I run ipython I get issues with pkg_resources missing
<HackerII>  
<delinquentme>  
<bekks> delinquentme: Thats not what I asked :)
<delinquentme> bekks, IDK
<delinquentme> bekks, maybe something w virtualenv ... also installing python 2.7.5 when its no officially supported on 12.04
<delinquentme> erm! 10.04
<bekks> delinquentme: So you are basically runnin an unsupported environment, dont you? :)
<delinquentme> bekks, that would be 10.04
<delinquentme> yes
<bekks> delinquentme: Why dont you run a supported version on your 10.04 then?
<delinquentme> im trying to get it back to 2.6.5
<delinquentme> however i've got this issue
<delinquentme> also I'm hesitant to remove and reinstall 2.6.5
<delinquentme> bekks, this is probably a smart hesitation right?
<bekks> delinquentme: No. Its just quite impossible to support an unsupported configuration.
<delinquentme> bekks, to reiterate. I'm trying to get back to a "supported configuration "
<delinquentme> IE i've uninstalled 2.7
<delinquentme> and trying to fix 2.6.5
<delinquentme> so I'm asking if removing / reinstalling 2.6.5 would fix
<Dr_Willis> we really cant tell one way or anotehr if thats a guarenteed fix.
<Rory> delinquentme: You're welcome to try but know that 10.04 is end-of-life on the desktop
<Rory> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<delinquentme> yeah
<Rory> delinquentme: It should fix it, yes.
<loa> what is ubuntu way to load modules?
<loa> for example i want add modprobe v4l2loopback devices 4
<daftykins> loa: listing them in /etc/modules i think
<loa> daftykins, for what then need folder /etc/modprobe.d
<daftykins> loa: sorry i don't understand you
<delinquentme> ok so it looks like I've installed python 2.7 via tarbal ... and its not found in dpkg ... but i can run python2.7
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<delinquentme> ( even if it crashes bc missing packages )
<Dr_Willis> delinquentme:  source install is not seen by the apt system
<tbic> How do i get a list of package I have installed after the setup (apt-mark seems to list all packages installed)
<fidel> tbic: dpkg -l
<k1l_> dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list
<tbic> that still list a lot of things like xserver-*
<k1l_> yes, i hope you got a x-server installed :)
<skinux> Hmm. I hate how Ubuntu opens apps docked to lower-right screen corner.
<tbic> I was looking for a list of things I install not packages that where installed for me.
<delinquentme> is there an easy wall to remove all traces of python2.7 if I installed via tarball?
<bekks> delinquentme: No, you have to remove all traces manually.
<pfifo> hello world
<lonewulf85> My computer does not dim when I tell it to. Ubuntu 12.04 Kernel 3.5.0-41-generic, Acer AO722 netbook
<mikeandrd> How do I add custom system sounds to Ubuntu 13.04?
<draco88> hi
<draco88> can anybody help me?
<dragonfly> draco88: depends what you need help with
<draco88> I have around 1k folders, in every  folder there is 1 file
<draco88> I want to copy every one of this file in to one folder
<dragonfly> that's strange....don't think i've ever seen or heard of something like that before
<mikeandrd> Nobody knows how to install custom system sounds?
<lonewulf85> Please help not being able to dim is draining my battery
<draco88> anyone know how to do this?
<dragonfly> all of these foldtes are in a directory by themselves?
<draco88> yes
<draco88> it look like that: foldername1/file.jpg
<draco88> foldername2/file2.jpg
<draco88> and so on
<draco88> every jpg file have different name
<pfifo> draco88: find -type f /path/to stuff | sed 's/.*/mv "&" .
<pfifo> draco88: find -type f /path/to stuff | sed 's/.*/mv "&" ./' > output.sh
<loa> i want add module to autoload, command line it looks so modprobe v4l2loopback devices=4. So i created file under /etc/modprobe.d/ and add there string v4l2loopback devices=4
<loa> it will be enought or i need add module to /etc/modules ?
<Susning> Hi. I'm considering changing to latest stable Ubuntu. My question is if hibernation and suspend work seamless or if it's (still) trouble with those functions? I suppose this might affect different computers in different ways but my overall experience before have been that this has not been working on any of my machines. Freeze when starting up from hibernation have been standard. Since I have not been Ubuntu for quite a long time I thought
<Susning> I should put out the question and see if it is overall fixed?
<xangua> Susning: suspend works fine, hibernation on the other side...
<pfifo> Susning: ubuntu has disabled hibernation altogether, its too buggy. suspend however is work9ng great
<Susning> Ok. I actually don't want to use Hibernation at all. How can I 100% turn that function off?
<Susning> thanks
<mikeandrd> Why do I always get "You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder"? I'm the only user on ubuntu and the main user
<Susning> then you answered my questions :D
<loa> if there way to switch off automated lighting on my source?
<loa> if it must by some kind of option for v4l2src
<loa> i think it must be *
<loa> oh wrong channle
<FluxD> Hi all somehow I cant now login using the login screen. It circles back to login screen again please help
<mikeandrd92> How do I add custom system sounds?
<Dr_Willis> I got no idea mikeandrd92  :) but id check askubuntu.com to see  if others have asked that.
<honestly> Hello! I'm currently setting up a ubuntu 12.10 machine that I intend to image to provision lots of other machines. Is there a guide towards ssh host keys etc. that should be deleted before imaging so that the clones are "fresh"?
<Dr_Willis> why are you using 12.10 and not 12.04  or the latest releases?
<Dr_Willis> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> factoid is outdated. ;)
<honestly> good question.
<Dr_Willis> Normally people go with the LTS or the latest release.
<Dr_Willis> not in between
<Dr_Willis> theres some dpkg command/other commands  i recall to force ssh to regenerate its keys. I had to use it on my raspberry pi in the past.
<honestly> mmm, dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server apparently
<honestly> anything else that needs to be done?
<honestly> can you point me to the release lifetime matrix?
<Dr_Willis> no idea what else might be an issue.
<Dr_Willis> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 was a lts 'exception' it has a longer support life then any earlier releases
<honestly> next lts will be 14.04?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<honestly> ok
<honestly> guess I should downgrade.
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 due out soon. ;)
<draco88> and it doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> 13.10 is working fine for me on my 3 test machines
<Dr_Willis> one of the least problematic betas ive tested
<krux> yeh works fine here also
<Dr_Willis> but i imagine theres not a lot of fancy new features that will tempt people away from their working setups.
<Dr_Willis> one thing about using xubuntu, or lubuntu, you just dont notice much changes between the new releases. ;)  except for perhaps a few little touches here and there.
<ram_> LTS
<Hungary> Hey does anyone know how to fix a missing driver error while installing ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> what driver?
<Hungary> Ethernet card
<Dr_Willis> you mean a wired network card?  theres only a few of those ive seen that are dont allready have drivers built into the default kernel.
<Dr_Willis> whats the chipset?
<Dr_Willis> could be the driver just dosent exist, or is not in whatever kerne you are using. but a newer kernel may have it
<Hungary> Im trying to install 12.04 server
<Dr_Willis> 12.04 not one of the 12.04.4 newer point releases?
<Dr_Willis> or was it 12.04.3
<Hungary> the desktop is a HP Pavilion Slim
<Hungary> 12.04.3 is the one I downloaded and burned on a CD
<Dr_Willis> ok  that must be the newest 12.04.x then ;)
<Dr_Willis> lspci can determine your pcs chipsets and what the network card is exactly
<Dr_Willis> or should give some clues
<Hungary> lspci?
<Dr_Willis> i have an older HP 'slim' pc i picked up on clearance about 2 yrs ago. ;)  its amazing how well.. underpowered it is compared to my even older fullsized desktop
<Dr_Willis> 'lspci' is a command for the shell
<Dr_Willis> if you dont understand the shell, then you may want to be doing a desktop install.
 * toothe wonders if I can run the installer off a flash drive.
<Dr_Willis> you can make a bootable usb flash drive toothe
<Dr_Willis> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Immatix> Why is it that Ubuntu still doesn't have a system-wide equalizer
<daftykins> Immatix: they're waiting for you to make it i guess
<Immatix> Surely it has been requested before? I know there was a pulseaudio thing to accomplish it but it never worked right
<Immatix> I also thought that Pulseaudio had support for it built in but it's not included in the Ubuntu build
<Dr_Willis> Immatix:  ive seen pulse audio equalizers in some ppa/repos befor
<Dr_Willis> but ive never reallyneeded it or used it.
<kostkon> Immatix: true
<rek> what's the suspend command?
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis
<rek> hi
<rek> what's the suspend command?
<rek> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-pulseaudio-with-built-in-system.html   2013 - newest post i see with mention of a system wide equalizer for pulse
<Dr_Willis> weird.
<Dr_Willis> In Ubuntu 13.04, Pulseaudio is finally build with equalizer support but the actual equalizer is missing from the package for some reason, even though it's available in the source.
<Tylertwo> rek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1792/how-can-i-suspend-hibernate-from-command-line
<rek> thx
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: you can still put you speakers in a bucket to get a nice bass boost
<Dr_Willis> only time i use a equalizer (on my android phone even) is when im playing back some video captures i made. theres a real real highpitched whine  that i filter out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> i rarely want a bass boost.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely even have sound on my pc's ;)
<jmgk> Dr_Willis,  how often do you use IRC on your phone ?
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  every day at work. Unless i get a day off. ;P
<jmgk> yeah but...
<jmgk> I mean I'm thinking
<jmgk> there's an app that is on Android and the seme app is on the computer
<jmgk> so do you think its a good idea to have both?
<Dr_Willis> even right now - im hot-spotted to my phone
<jmgk> I mean I wouldn't use IRC much but I already bought it
<jmgk> what do yo usgugest ?
<jmgk> what do you suggest?
<jmgk> it is nice to have both
<Dr_Willis> You bought an irc client?  what client.
<jmgk> Colloquy
<Dr_Willis> I use andchat on the phone, therees a weechat-gui for android that connects to your current weechat session
<Dr_Willis> never heard of  colloquy
<jmgk> ah I see
<jmgk> well its nice
<jmgk> anyways
<jmgk> What do you suggest I do?
<pfifo> I could never get andchat to work... but it might be cause freenode dosent like cingular
<Dr_Willis> thats an apple irc client from what i just googled.
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  i had to setup sasl identification for at&t here.
<Dr_Willis> freenode seems to block a lot of the ip range for cell networks
<jmgk> yep
<jmgk> well I mean
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: yeah I had todo that for xchat on the hotspot
<jmgk> Dr_Willis, its a good idea to have both ?
<Dr_Willis> took me a while to figure that out.
<jmgk> Should I get both?
<jmgk> I mean as I said . I bought it
<jmgk> as I had some extra cash before
<jmgk> IT Does have a built in bouncer
<FloodBot1> jmgk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  both what?  Im not sure what  you are meaning exactly
<jmgk> ah
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: i said heck with it all and bought a VPS, now I irssi and screen
<jmgk> There's an app for it on the desktop
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  yep was doing that with znc on my homepc. or the ditigal ocean  vps  i had.
<jmgk> darn it. well anyways there is a mobile app with the desktop app
#ubuntu 2013-10-04
<jmgk> Dr_Willis, so its good to have both ?
<Dr_Willis> jmgk:  both desktop and  mobile? You bought it allready  so you have it?
<jmgk> yep
<jmgk> I do . I'll get it now
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> Brb
<Dr_Willis> so you allready have both. :)
 * Dr_Willis is still confused
<agliodbs> how do I disable seahorse entirely and get rid of it
<agliodbs> ?
<agliodbs> darned thing is prompting me for pass phrases for ssh keys with no passphrase
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  why do you want to?  apt-get remove <packagename> but that may have other breakages
<Nancy_> looking for a complete calendaring / email / contacts solution. Looking at OpenXChange / DSpam and puting together one with DSPAM, postfix, calendarserver, and roundcube.    Anyone know anything about either approach?
<Nancy_> looking for a complete calendaring / email / contacts solution. Looking at OpenXChange / DSpam and puting together one with DSPAM, postfix, calendarserver, and roundcube.    Anyone know anything about either approach?
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: because it's a terrible useless program?
<sofie_> I installed a Ubuntu server 12.04.03 + Etherape , And I'm under heavy attack !
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: it's blocking my access to my ssh keys
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  ive rarely ever seen any people with problems with it in here.
<Dr_Willis> !find seahorse
<ubottu> Found: seahorse, seahorse-daemon, seahorse-nautilus, seahorse-sharing
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: search a bit on the internet.  there are literally hundreds of posts about disabling it.  People hate it with a passion, and with good reason
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: such as now: I am trying to log into an external server using an ssh key with no passphrase.  Seahorse jumps in the middle of things insisting that I type in a passphrase
<agliodbs> causing the connection to fail
<Freel0ader> hi
<Freel0ader> can i install rpms if using ubuntu live?
<Freel0ader> in memory
<sofie_> rettype the key ,agliodbs
<Dr_Willis> !alien  | Freel0ader
<ubottu> Freel0ader: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<agliodbs> sofie_: what key?
<Dr_Willis> Freel0ader:  doable.. but useing rpm's is generally not a good idea
<Freel0ader> sorry. not rpms
<pfifo> Freel0ader: yes you can, Im assuming you mean deb's though... but you could still install an rmp if you really meant that
<sofie_> for connecting to your external server
<agliodbs> sofie_: I have no idea what you're saying
<Freel0ader> i just want to run ubuntu from a dvd and install pcscd and run it and install coolkey and use firefox with it
<Freel0ader> is that doable?
<nick__> I installed Ubuntu 13.10 daily image from october 2 (and udated today), and I cannot get MDM installed (mint display manager).  I added the repository, but in synaptic there is a package called mdm, but it is not the mint display manager.  I wanted to install a GDM theme but couldn't manage to, and I can with MDM (I just put the files in say usr/share/mdm/themes and im good to go)... Anyone able to help?
<Dr_Willis> Freel0ader:  you can install packages and they will instgall to ram. and be lost when you reboot. ;) unless you use a live-usb with a peristant save file
<sofie_> I'm just using ubuntu for a year so....
<pfifo> Freel0ader: yes, your good to go
<Freel0ader> ram is fine
<sofie_> pretty beginner
<nick__> sofie_: Same here, I got 12.10 when it was released, and been on Linux ever since
<Freel0ader> what's the ubuntu distro for a dvd? live?
<Freel0ader> ubuntu live?
<agliodbs> wow, Seahorse is a steaming pile of #^$%$^%&^
<pfifo> malm?
<sofie_> same shit here nick__ i allways used that crappy Windows all the time,
<sofie_> and ms_dos
<nick__> sofie_, I have to dual boot with windows, because the tools i use for work only run in IE... lol.  Everything I do like web design, audio and video production, Linux has great alternatives for
<nick__> repost: I installed Ubuntu 13.10 daily image from october 2 (and udated today), and I cannot get MDM installed (mint display manager).  I added the repository, but in synaptic there is a package called mdm, but it is not the mint display manager.  I wanted to install a GDM theme but couldn't manage to, and I can with MDM (I just put the files in say usr/share/mdm/themes and im good to go)... Anyone able to hel
<nick__> p?
<Armadillos> nick__: That's why I have a Ctirx session for IE at work. :)
<wdkevintwo> is there an ubuntu server virtual appliance? just barebones?
<nick__> my performing name is Citrix lol, I use citrix on my work computer, but somethings its easier to boot from ym laptop into
<pfifo> nick__: mint is not ubuntu, its only based on ubuntu... and mint is not supported here
<gmachine_24> hello. running 12.04 - what do i need to install to get access to a remote computer on my home network? I guess I'm getting old because i forgot how to do this.
<nick__> pfifo, I had it working in 13.04.  It is a mint question then?
<Armadillos> gmachine_24: Wanting X Windows, or just erminal?
<Armadillos> err, terminal*
<gmachine_24> Armadillos; just terminal is great thanks
<pfifo> nick__: not sure, never dont the mint thing... id hqave to say the program was included from mint
<Armadillos> gmachine_24: Just make sure you have the SSH dameon installed, and you have port 22 open in your firewaall.
<gmachine_24> Armadillos: ok, thanks
<nick__> pfifo, Yes, and is available in webupd8 repositories.  I was just hoping someone in here had experience with it.  So, what would you guys support in regards to display managers.  just lightdm?
<sofie_> I'm going to sleep now, thnx a lot guys
<foobarwhat> when outside of ubuntu, I usually do "ssh-agent startx" so that ssh-agent works with all the terminals I spawn. What's the equivalent in lightdm/gdm world?
<nick__> sofie_,  what was your question?
<pfifo> nick__: anything in the repos, xdm gdm... kdm in #kubuntu
<deadmund> I'm looking for an RSS reader that automatically (every hour?) checks my feed and downloads unread items and opens those items with the correct program (e.g. gthumb for an image)
<nick__> pfifo, great, so how would i install a gdm theme?  like i said, normally, I just find the appropriate files in /usr/whatever the path may be, but i cannot find out where gdm config files or themes are located
<milamber> nick__: http://superuser.com/questions/124174/how-can-i-specify-the-repository-from-which-a-package-will-be-installed-emacs
<sofie_> I installed a dedicated firewall server(pc with freeBSD) with fsence/firewall  and I' still under heavy attack
<foobarwhat> nevermind, gdm actually spawns ssh-agent automatically; I just had to ssh-add
<upd> lol
<sofie_> bye nick__
<pfifo> nick__: not sure, check out gnome-look.org they should have everything you need
<nick__> milamber, thanks.  when i do apt-cache showpkg mdm i only see the mdm package from ca.archive.*ubuntus repos*
<pfifo> sofie_: call you ISP
<pfifo> nick__: i think milamber was directing that at foobarwhat
<nick__> pfifo, I've looked there.  from everything that I've found, I gather that there used to be a "login window" section in systems settings to easily accomplish what I am trying to do, but no longer there.
<sofie_> my ISP is attacked by the NSA
<milamber> nick__: not sure how you added the repo, but if you edited a sources file by hand you have to do an update
<milamber> nick__: sudo apt-get update
<nick__> milamber, i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:*repo location* // sudo apt-get update //
<milamber> nick
<nick__> i do most stuff through terminal
<jmgk> hi Dr_Willis wso I'm on that app
<jmgk> its not bad
<jmgk> :)
<milamber> nick__: if that ppa offers other packages, can you see them via: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<milamber> nick__: also, make sure you are connecting when you do the update(s)
<nick__> milamber, something must have happened when i added the repo because nothing else is there, im pretty sure they have a bunch of other packages related to mint... i think its the same repo that mate is available through
<milamber> nick__: what tutorial are you trying to follow?
<nick__> ok problem discovered, its been a long day, I should have suspected that first, thanks for your help guys.  I will reboot and try to add it again
<milamber> nick__: it is your machine, but rebooting to solve issues is often jokingly frowned upon here
<nick__> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-latest-mdm-display.html
<nick__> milamber, oh?  I made some other changes as well, installed... i cant remember right now... figured a reboot might cleare some stuff up.
<milamber> nick__: with installing packages, probably not (unless you have manually edited config files in which case a daemon restart is usually all that is necessary)
<dexter_> ok
<dexter_> anybody here?
<nick__> ahhhh, im still used to windows in some ways.  when you have to reboot more frequently.
<toothe> so, I don't se where in the Ubuntu install is the option to install RAID
<milamber> nick__: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nick__> 13.10 daily
<tlf> I have 12.04 LTS on a dell studio 17 laptop. I've been using a hitachi 42" via serial as my display. I turned the tv on and discovered my resolution is about 640x800. i don't turn my laptop off unless an update requires a restart, and I don't let it go to sleep. Any idea setting wise that may have done this?
<nick__> milamber, no i tried removing the repo, readding it, updating, and installing again and i think it might be a naming conflict with this other mdm package.  is that a possibility?
<milamber> nick__: just so you know, technically support requests for saucy should be in ubuntu+1, but let us see if we can at least get your repo added. the first thing you should do when following those tutorials is seeing if the ppa is still maintained on launchpad.net, your is
<milamber> nick__: that repo has lots of packages in it. if you aren't finding any of them i would say that it is not just a naming thing. are you able to find all the other packages provided by that repo?
<nick__> milamber, upon looking at that repos package list, i notice that i cannot find some of th epackages.  the only consistency i can see right now is the ones i cannot find in apt are the ones that do not have a saucy version
<nick__> milamber, mdm is one without a saucy version
<nick__> :(
<milamber> nick__: what exactly are you typing to install the repo?
<nick__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<nick__> milamber, it did add fine, and imported the RSA key, and is viewable in software and updates under the other tab.  and i can find the packages with a saucy version, so im assuming that must be it..
<Pinkamena_D> How would I bridge from network cable to wifi with the wifi being on a seperate subnet
<milamber> nick__: here is the link https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8?field.series_filter=saucy
<milamber> the other option is to install a repo from a supported version. however; that is definitely not recommended and not supported here
<poly-atheist> i can't install ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> or rather a simpler question, how can I share the wired connection to the wireless ? It does not seem to be able to connect even though it can see the network
<pfifo> why does transmission-daemon install 50 different conf files but only use 1 of them?
<nick__> milamber, yeah, upon looking further, i cannot find some of the packages with a saucy version either... so im assuming some of the packages exist in more than one of the repos i have... making things more confusing
<poly-atheist> Pinkamena_D, you need to bridge your network
<Pinkamena_D> on forums it has said that network manager can do this
<milamber> nick__: that link i sent shows only 12 packages or so available for that repo in saucy
<nick__> yah
<poly-atheist> Pinkamena_D, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<Pinkamena_D> blabla "create net network" and then change the type to "infrastructure"
<mysteronyx> lol I love how the Ubuntu site mentions "live support" as if it's a typical person on the phone service. Then they take you to IRC lol.
<Pinkamena_D> new*
<gp5st> are there any gnome2 or xfce4 applets for sports scores?
<pfifo> this makes it very difficult to figure out which file to edit in order to change settings
<nick__> milamber, yes, you're right, we've got it figured out.  the repo is working, i just cant use mdm, which im fine with.  tomorrow i will focus on figuring out how to install gdm or lightdm themes, thanks very much for your help
<milamber> nick__: no worries
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I add extra IPs to a NIC?
<jmpf> I was trying to create an upstart service && now my vm won't boot; I chk'd dmesg/syslog from recovery mode and don't see anything that stands out - if I don't go into recovery mode I see a blank screen; no service output or anything; suggestions?
<poly-atheist> jeeves moss ifup eth0:1
<Jeeves_Moss> poly-atheist, do you have a URL with details?  I've built a Nagios box that needs to monitor a bunch of internal nubnets
<pfifo> woah! I just downloaded the livecd to my server at 24Mbps... wish my home internet did that
<Pinkamena_D> so the problem with using network manager ot bridge utils is that the ubuntu machine is not behind a router. I have to make it into a router. what program would do this?
<Jeeves_Moss> pfifo, once they get the up stream fixed, we can all host at home!
<Jeeves_Moss> poly-atheist, do I put that in the interfaces file?
<poly-atheist> yes
<poly-atheist> Jeeves_Moss, https://www.linode.com/wiki/index.php/Multiple_IPs
<Dr_Willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Dr_Willis> jmpf:  try text mode - you might see some error messages that were getting hidden by a normal boot
<Jeeves_Moss> poly-atheist, thanks!  That saves a LOT of headaches
<Guest94208> i would like to download a free version of youtube to mp3
<daftykins> that's against their terms of service
<daftykins> sorry.
<Guest94208> really?
<Guest94208> ok
<jmpf> Dr_Willis: yeh I'm an idiot -- just updated grub am && now seeing some output
<TiZ> Is there a separate channel for talking about 13.10?
<daftykins> TiZ: yes, #ubuntu+1
<TiZ> daftykins: Excellent; thank you!
<jmpf> last line is 'adding swap' - seems to just be sitting there
<mrrcp> clear
<Dr_Willis> heh - the only way i watch youtube is with downloader extensions.
<bugbeast> i added a share in the samba GUI in launcher -> System -> Samba but I cant push files into the folder from a windows machine. i get a permission denied error.  (shared the public folder in my home folder to anyone with read/write control)
<sf> anu
<bugbeast> usually when i want to share a folder i right click on it, select properties and there is a sharing tab. i just installed 13.04 on a new machine and there is no option to share.  i have installed samba and system-config-samba. what am I missing?
<wheatthin> bugbeast, it should be built into nautilus
<bugbeast> im using thunar
<bugbeast> its normally built in in thunar as well
<bugbeast> on my other machines it is
<we6jbo> How do I read a document that was installed with install-docs?
<serapath_> hi
<we6jbo> hey
<serapath_> i just installed ubuntu 13.04 but cant find my local WLAN. i can use it with my desktop computer and from my android device without a problem
<serapath_> but it doesnt show up on my notebook (others do, but not mine)
<Tylertwo> we6jbo: I'm not familiar with install-docs. Do you know what kind of document it is and where it's stored?
<serapath_> even typing it in manually when choosing "connect to hidden wifi" doesnt help
<we6jbo> Tylertwo: This is the command that it ran install-docs -r nethack-spoilers
<serapath_> any idea what possible reasons might be?
<pfifo> serapath_: are the lots of networks around you?
<we6jbo> serapath_: is the wifi light on or blinking? I've worked with many laptops/netbooks where a switch on the side or a bios setting turns off the wifi adapter
<mrrcp> if your seeing other networks but not yours... how many networks are around you?
<mrrcp> it may just not populate in the list
<Tylertwo> we6jbo: Well it seems like locating the document would help. Sounds like nethack-spoilers is the doc name? So search for it using "locate nethack-spoilers"
<toothe> gah, having trouble setting up RAID
<toothe> this Ubuntu guide is outdated or broken
<craigbass1976> I've got a lamp server I set up a long time ago.  I moved my site today.  When I moved my mail, only what was right out in my inbox went, no subdirectories.  Where did dovecot put them, or is postfix the issue?
<pfifo> we6jbo: should be /usr/share/doc
<we6jbo> pfifo: yeah that's where it is
<pfifo> we6jbo: use this http://nethackwiki.com ascend a valkery first, dont quaff from fountains
<we6jbo> is there a way to view the file?
<Alice_Ursula_Sue> If you are a guy and wish to wear a bra, or do wear a bra, you do not have a problem and it is not abnormal. Many men feel the desire to wear bras, from average joes to celebrities. Visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi to be a part of a community of men who like to wear bras. Remember, men who wear bras are not abnormal, they are just like anyone else. So quit worrying and just wear a bra today, worry free!
<pfifo> we6jbo: what file?
<we6jbo> nethack-spoilers
<pfifo> no extension?
<we6jbo> holy smokes I just read that
<we6jbo> it's a deb file
<we6jbo> pfifo: nethack-spoilers_3.4.3-1_all.deb is the package with the nethack spoilers that I installed
<pfifo> we6jbo: yes, but you said you found the file it installed in /usr/share/doc
<we6jbo> pfifo: and there's also /usr/share/doc/nethack-spoilers/abil-343.txt and a bunch of other text files and gz files
<we6jbo> pfifo: and there's nethack-spoilers/gazetteer/index.html and a bunch of other html files in that directory
<Tylertwo> we6jbo: Surely you know how to read .txt files.. Are you having trouble with the other formats, or are you expecting it to be packaged in some way?
<Alice_Ursula_Sue> If you are a guy and wish to wear a bra, or do wear a bra, you do not have a problem and it is not abnormal. Many men feel the desire to wear bras, from average joes to celebrities. Visit http://www.websitetoolbox.com/mb/hellotaxi to be a part of a community of men who like to wear bras. Remember, men who wear bras are not abnormal, they are just like anyone else. So quit worrying and just wear a bra today, worry free!
<toothe> I'm following a guide on setting up sftware RAID
<toothe> but, this guide appears to be broken in several places
<toothe> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<toothe> it says to setup SWAP, then sets the fie system type to RAID
<toothe> then it says to set a RAID device to bootable, which is not possible.
<toothe> any ideas? why is this guide broken?
<daftykins> Alice_Ursula_Sue: but does Ubuntu's bum look big in this?
<wheatthin> daftykins, not with the lxde ;)
<serapath_> we6jbo: i dont know whether the light is blinking or not. cant locate such a light.
<toothe> anyone know??
<serapath_> pfifo i dont know, a couple, yes, but its currently 4am here and i doubt theres many traffic
<serapath_> much
<toothe> hey, is anyone there??
<toothe> How can I boot off of a RAID drive!!
<Dr_Willis> im in and out.
<Dr_Willis> I dont use raid however.
 * toothe is frustrated.
<craftyguy> Hi, I have an issue on Ubuntu 13.10 Beta where wpa_supplicant crashes on login. The ubuntu bug reporting app keeps saying the bug has already been reported on launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1210875), however this bug doesn't seem to exist. What's up with that?
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1210875 not found
<Dr_Willis> commonly in the past theres a /boot/ partion thats not part of the raid toothe  used to boot the system. but  that may or may not be needed in all cases
<Gammax> evening all, is there a tablet that is compatible with ubuntu?
<justanotheruser> Is there a way to not allow myself to connect to the internet unless I'm connected to my VPN? I'm using nm-applet as my gui interface and an openvpn VPN.
<milamber> !tablet | Gammax
<ubottu> Gammax: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gammax> Thanks!
<senlis> would someone help me with an Nvidia problem?
<Dr_Willis> Gammax:  i think the nexus7 is one of the main testbeds for the ubuntu touch stuff.
<trism> craftyguy: it happens quite a bit that bugs get dup'd on private bugs, you could try asking in #ubuntu-bugs and somebody there might be able to see it and give you more information
<Gammax> Dr_Willis:  IS THAT THE NEW ONE?
<Gammax> sorry for caps.
<serapath_> what the heck? on my ubuntu, i'm finding totally different WLANs
<serapath_> hows that possible?
<serapath_> only one in common is a "FRITZ!Box 6360 Cable"
<Dr_Willis> senlis: Gammax  theres been a  new version of it came out like last month..
<Senlis> I have this problem, after installing NVIDIA drivers, that the computer will slow down and freeze after about 30 seconds.  Is anyone familiar with this?
<OY1R> what's the latest LTS that uses the real gnome desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  if you mean gnome2 - there is no longer a lts that uses it i belive
<Dr_Willis> gnome2 is dead
<serapath_> ah and a "WLAN-0024FE42F6E6
<serapath_> all others are different
<Senlis> sorry Dr_Willis, I only just caught the last bit of your conversation since the computer froze and I had to restart IRC
<toothe> so, this guide demands that I set the RAID device as bootable, but I cannot.
<serapath_> and i cant see my personal one from my ubuntu notebook
<OY1R> damn.
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  and really there are better desktops out there these days.  Xubuntu and Lubuntu are both very useable. the latest gnome-shell 3.8+ has the official gnome- 'gnome2ish' desktop you can install
<Dr_Willis> then theres all the gnome2-classic/lookalike variants that i dont use. ;)
<OY1R> gnome2ish, does it look/feel exactly like gnome 2?
<Dr_Willis> Nothing looks and feels exactly like gnome2
<Dr_Willis> dont even expect it.
<Dr_Willis> you can setup xubuntu to be fairly close if you want somting lighter then gnome-shell
<Senlis> The odd thing is that the computer doesn't completely freeze.  The mouse will still move, but I can't get the computer to respond to input
<pleanbean> Anyone have experience with UEFI installs?
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  this isent a dual gpu optmius system is it?
<Senlis> it is a Geforce 670, let me check
<ZH__> Hai
<toothe> does anyone here know how to configure RAID on Ubuntu?
<toothe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu server.
<toothe> but, the installer will not allow me to configure a RAID device as bootable.
<ZH__> i'm just downloading new brand of ubuntu now...
<Senlis> toothe: I have a computer where I have RAID 0 set up through the BIOS, what they call fake RAID, is that what you have?
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  make a /boot/ partion thats outside the raid perhaps?
<Senlis> Dr_Willis: it seems that my GPU is optimus, does that mean I need to install bumblebee?
<toothe> Senlis: No, I"m doing software RAID.
<toothe> Dr_Willis: What file type would that be?
<toothe> damn, the guide does not metion that at all, but its worth a shot. What does the /boot drive consist of?
<ZH__> i'm new! don' ask me!
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  as far as i know - yes. you need to use bublebee to make fulluse of optimis stuff
<ZH__> i'm new! don't ask me!
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  filesystem for /boot/ could be ext2/3/4  your choise
<Senlis> Dr_Willis: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<toothe> Dr_Willis: What is the /boot drive used for again?
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  thats where the kernel and grub boot files are at
<ZH__> i'm new! don't ask me!
<daftykins> ZH__: can you stop that now please?
<Dr_Willis> make it perhaps 500+mb in size. because it really really SUCKS if you fill up /boot/ ;)
<Dr_Willis> i put backup ISO files on my /boot/ and setup grub to boot the iso files as a fallback recovery/rescue/reinstall option. ;)
<ZH__> stop what?
<serapath__> re, fixed the WLAN issue. i had to change the WLAN channel to something below 11, because the driver doesnt support above 11
<eamagoo> Hi
<blackmatrix_ny> hey folks, is there a way to get the temprature widget without having to install compiz
<toothe> okay, would anyone help me here for money?
<ZH__> how much>
<toothe> $50 ?
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  you could use stuff like conky, or indicator applets to get temp readouts
<lotuspsychje> morning to all ubuntu lovers :p
<eamagoo> I need some help installing ubuntu on my new notebook, tried 12.04lts and 13.04 both result in black screen
<iamagrenade> hi all
<owdjaodopj> I'm trying to play counter-strike on linux instead of windows... and the game aspect ratio is messed up... it's streching across the entire screen versus with blackbars? Is this a launch command or an ubuntu setting?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | eamagoo
<ubottu> eamagoo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<blackmatrix_ny> Dr_Willis, THnx. Any indicator applets you would recommend ?
<lotuspsychje> !details | eamagoo
<ubottu> eamagoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  theres a list of them at askubuntu.com  search for indicator applet list, and sort by votes - but it may be outdated
<lotuspsychje> !info indicator-multiload | blackmatrix_ny
<ubottu> blackmatrix_ny: indicator-multiload (source: indicator-multiload): Graphical system load indicator for CPU, ram, etc.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 179 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<legg1> Anyone know if there's a way to install ubuntu(xfce) without EFI? keep getting mounting-error during partitioning/install in /boot/efi
<Dr_Willis> blackmatrix_ny:  there may be others in the repos also
<blackmatrix_ny> Great. Thanks a lot guys.
<lotuspsychje> !steam | owdjaodopj
<ubottu> owdjaodopj: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Dr_Willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> owdjaodopj: is your graphics card driver installed correctly?
<iamagrenade> I'm struggling with a unique problem.  I have a Dell laptop that has a Broadcom BCM4315 wireless controller.  It works with ubuntu 8.10, but after upgrading all the way to 12.04- it refuses to work.  The controller is identified in dmesg.  This seems to be a common problem, but none of the suggestions I found worked.  So, I'm using my 8.10 livecd, and was hoping someone could suggest a way to upgrade while keeping the proper package inst
<owdjaodopj> it's an intel onboard gpu
<Senlis> every time I install bumblebee, I get one monitor (instead of the three hooked up to the monitor).  The resolution is 1920x1080, but it doesn't fill the entire screen
<owdjaodopj> on windows there's black bars when i play
<Senlis> plus, the nvidia-settings gives me the classic message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver….run nvidia-xconfig"
<wheatthin> Senlis, so run it as root
<legg1> I've had nothing but problems with nvidia drivers, since 13.x releases :S
<Senlis> same thing.  When I run nvidia-xconfig, it says the command does not exist
<legg1> cant remember the last time an install actually worked properly
<legg1> apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<eamagoo> ubottu I read the link you send me, I know that screen, the purple one with the keyboard but I cant see it! Alway black, I try disabling uefi, securebot, etc but always the same, the cd reads a lot of time but nothing on video, also try to change the tty but nothing
<ubottu> eamagoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Senlis> unable to locate nvidia-xconfig
<lotuspsychje> owdjaodopj: maybe this can help you? http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3097580
<Senlis> I'm going to try re-installing the nvidia drivers after I have installed bumblebee
<lotuspsychje> legg1: did you install nvidia-current?
<legg1> tried yeah, same crap
<legg1> tried god knows how many guides
<lotuspsychje> legg1: plz keep it familly friendly mate
<YokoBR> guys, how can i make a file be read by all users, but only root can change it?
<Senlis> I was using the additional drivers, though I have tried many other guides too
<eamagoo> The notebook is a Lenovo G480
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | YokoBR
<ubottu> YokoBR: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<YokoBR> tip: my user is the owner, but my user shouldn't change it also
<YokoBR> i know, but the problem is that i'm the owner.. so even if i give me no permission, i can change it again
<lotuspsychje> legg1: graphics card chipset, ubuntu version? driver loaded?
<Senlis> legg1 was responding to one of my questions :)
<wheatthin> YokoBR, just give it no permissions and then chmod +r
<YokoBR> sorry, but what is your problem, legg1?
<fishcooker> how to remove lvm encyrption pass
<fishcooker> ?
<legg1> V3-771 laptop, Intel i7 apu + 730M Nvidia. XUbuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.04, and some others
<legg1> same problems all around
<ryanvade> Hello.
<legg1> with drivers from nvidia.com, nvidia-current, etc
<Senlis> I have a NVIDIA 670, ubuntu version 13.04, driver was loaded and working, except that it would freeze after about 30 seconds
<Senlis> sorry, I guess legg1 was having nvidia problems
<ryanvade> Has anyone worked with 3.12-rc3 on 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-config
<ubottu> File nvidia-config found in cairo-dock-plug-ins-data
<legg1> But main problem right now, is the EFI being awful. just wont mount it, in manual or auto partitioning
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; have u run update after installing ubuntu 13?
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304, nvidia-settings-313-updates
<lotuspsychje> legg1: what kind of 'problems' are we talking about?
<Dr_Willis> !find nvidia-xconfig
<ubottu> File nvidia-xconfig found in nvidia-173, nvidia-304, nvidia-304-updates, nvidia-310, nvidia-310-updates, nvidia-313-updates
<Senlis> Mr_Wizard, I ran distro-update, but it didn't do anything
<legg1> lotuspsychje: EFI one? Just doesnt mount /boot/efi during installation, then prompts me to go fix it in the partitioner, in which case there's nothing to fix
<YokoBR> wheatthin, i've done that.. Well, there's a video cfg file that when i start Left 4 Dead 2 it changes automatically the 'antialias' part to 2, and it should stay 1.
<Dr_Willis> legg1:  so there is a small partion at the start of the drive for the efi stuff to use?
<YokoBR> so i want to make it stay as 1, and nobody could change it, even me.
<lotuspsychje> YokoBR: plz read the url i triggered to you about permissions
<legg1> Dr_Willis: Yeah, there's the 500mb EFI partition
<YokoBR> ok, thanks
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; try running update manager
<Dr_Willis> legg1:  well thats  the extent of my efi skills ;) my pcs are all too old
<legg1> Feel lucky. EFI made things unnecessarily troublesome
<Dr_Willis> legg1:  what filesystem is the partition?
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: same here :p got an old x800 running 13.04
<legg1> Dr_Willis: Think it was fat32 for efi, and ext4 for the rest
<Dr_Willis> legg1: sounds right to me.
<lotuspsychje> legg1: what was default Os on your laptop?
<Senlis> Mr_Wizard: my system was updated before, but now I enabled Pre-released updates.  should I install them?
<Kasaak> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: welcome, what can we do for you?
<legg1> lotuspsychje: Windows 8
<Kasaak> just trying to install ubuntu 13,04 from usb drive
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; is ther update for kernel?
<wheatthin> Senlis, pre-released are cutting edge, and most often times will have bus
<lotuspsychje> legg1: i recently installed 13.04 on a win8 machine dull disk, and didnt have to change anything in bios about uefi...
<lotuspsychje> legg1: worked out of the box!
<legg1> lotuspsychje: which is removed by the way. will have to try and disable uefi and burn another usbstick. see if i can boot it in legacy mode.
<Senlis> Mr_Wizard: it has an update for Ubuntu base
<Kasaak> and it stopped and has been stuck for a while
<legg1> lotuspsychje: You installed it next to win8? in that case, there's probably a ubuntu-folder in your C drive
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: at wich part mate?
<lotuspsychje> legg1: no, i used full disk for ubuntu
<legg1> ah
<Senlis> Mr_wizard: looks like there are some kernel updates contained
<lotuspsychje> legg1: loose winblows once and for all mate :p
<legg1> lotuspsychje: obviously, as said, i've removed it completely. just never had this problem before 13.x versions
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; u can try that or try recommende updates first
<Kasaak> well it says the first line: [Bug]: unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000800000002
<Kasaak> and says some messages
<Kasaak> lol
<Senlis> Mr_Wizard: I have all the recommended updates, so I'll try the pre-release.  The only way I can break the computer more is if there isn't a display anymore :)
<Kasaak> i would be cool to show you a picture
<iamagrenade> Is there a way to lock a certain package so it doesn't change during an upgrade?  My wifi works on 8.10 but not any version after that.
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: at wich part of the setup, is it freezing?
<legg1> Sweet, critical error while trying to install bootloader.
<lotuspsychje> !8.04 | iamagrenade
<ubottu> iamagrenade: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<Kasaak> the beggining i think, didn't even load the usb, i mean... there's this black screen and full of white text
<lotuspsychje> iamagrenade: what chipset a,d did you try install 13.04?
<Kasaak> just restarted my pc, booted from usb
<iamagrenade> lotuspsychje: it's broadcom 4315
<Kasaak> didn't even load graphic live cd to choose if i want to install or try
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | iamagrenade
<ubottu> iamagrenade: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: wich ubuntu version? is it older system or rather new?
<Kasaak> its a new notebook (samsung np550p5c) trying to install ubuntu 13.04
<lotuspsychje> iamagrenade: with installing firmware, your wifi should work
<iamagrenade> thanks, i'll try this.  much appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> iamagrenade: np mate!
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: so you seeing the part of setup you can choose livecd or install?
<Senlis> do you think Nvidia will ever release drivers that are easy to use?
<Kasaak> nope
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: hmm.. did you change bios to usb first boot?
<Senlis> are ATI drivers any easier?
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; did u upgrade your ubuntu or fresh install?
<Senlis> fresh install
<Kasaak> yes
<Senlis> i'm thinking it would be worth buying an ATI card to replace my NVIDIA one
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: what driver did ubuntu use for default install?
<Kasaak> restarted pc, i see purple screen says ubuntu
<Senlis> I installed the pre-release updates.  I'm still getting a black border around my screen and it is only displaying on 1 of 3 monitors
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: then after that?
<Kasaak> loading bar, then restarts
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: whats default Os of your laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Kasaak:  try the text mode or nomodeset option at the grub menu
<Kasaak> then black screen white writing
<Senlis> is it possibly because one of my screens is connected through HDMI, I remember seeing that bumblebee has some problems with HDMI
<Kasaak> same mesaage
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  yep. i saw someoine in here the othe rday with similer issues
<Kasaak> might it be a wrong copy of the iso content to the usb drive?
<Senlis> lets see what happens when I remove the monitor connected thru HDMI
<Kasaak> ill try making the bootable usb again
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  black border can be overscan settings also
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: dont think so, try what Dr_Willis advices you
<Senlis> where are the overscan settings?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | Kasaak
<ubottu> Kasaak: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Mr_Wizard> Senlis; when was first time it crash?
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  in the nvidia-settings tool i recall
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  or in the monitors menus/settings
<Senlis> Mr_Wizard: I properly installed the NVIDIA drivers by:
<Senlis> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-headers
<Senlis> sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev
<Senlis> and then using the additional drivers
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  i thought you were using bumblebee>
<Kasaak> wow, now booted, weird, didnd do anything
<Kasaak> just restarted
<Senlis> those were my steps before bumblebee
<Kasaak> but it says that doesnt detect any os in the hdd
<Kasaak> and thats not true
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  i dont think you install the nvidia drivers THEN instal bumblebee.. You just instgall  bumblebee and it sets it all up
<Senlis> I got all three monitors working, and the computer ran with great performance.  Then , after 30 approx seconds the computer would crash
<Kasaak> i've w7
<Senlis> Dr_Willis: should I try purging nvidia and bumblebee and then install bumblebee?
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: plz try the nomodeset Dr_Willis has adviced you
<Dr_Willis> Senlis:  no idea really now :) i dont use bumbleebee at all.
<legg1> weird, debian installs just fine with efi
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: 3 screens...on what graphics card?
<Senlis> geforce 670
<Dr_Willis> id cut down to 1 monitor - for testing also.
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: did you play with xrandr?
<Kasaak> lotuspsychje, but it booted, it lets me choose if i want to install or try
<Senlis> lotuspsychje: no, i've never had much luck with xrandr
<Kasaak> and when i go to files, and choose my hdd it says that its not authorizes to perform operation
<Kasaak> authorized*
<lotuspsychje> Kasaak: i know, but like Dr_Willis advices you should try a setup with lower settings to test..
<Kasaak> ook
<zhaotongxue> zhaotongxue
<zhaotongxue> nice meet you
<lotuspsychje> !zn | zhaotongxue
<lotuspsychje> !cn | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhaotongxue> where are you for,
<zhaotongxue> form
<Senlis> so, what is a good ATI card that is comparable to the 670?
<zhaotongxue> 原来不只有我用中文
<lotuspsychje> zhaotongxue: this is an ubuntu support chat mate
<zhaotongxue> i see.
<zhaotongxue> i have a question
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: i would focus on make your current card work...
<zhaotongxue> how can i install both windows8 and linux(such as ubuntu)?
<Zhaofeng_Li> Who pinged me? o.O
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Zhaofeng_Li
<ubottu> Zhaofeng_Li: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Zhaofeng_Li> Ah, nevermind (/me highlights "zhao")
<zhaotongxue> secure boot is a bad problem
<zhaotongxue> chinese
<zhaotongxue>  i know you are
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: try a few ubuntu versions, with nvidia-current driver and play around with xrandr
<Senlis> lotuspsychje: I should use bumblebee right?
<lotuspsychje> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> Package bumblebee does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> Senlis: never tested it mate not sure
<zhaotongxue> Zhaofeng_Li:where are you form?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | Senlis
<ubottu> Senlis: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.88-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 34 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<zhaotongxue> which city?
<zhaotongxue> I am in zhangzhou .
<lotuspsychje> zhaotongxue: this is not a chat
<zhaotongxue> i see.
<zhaotongxue> sorry
<lotuspsychje> zhaotongxue: ubuntu problems only plz
<zhaotongxue> but what do you mian?
<zhaotongxue> mean
<Guest15530> i have a qestion i get this in my termail (:0) what does this mean ?
<Dr_Willis> Guest15530:  get it where exactly?
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<Guest15530> under pts/1
<zhaotongxue> how can i deal with secure boot>
<Guest15530> does any body know this ?
<Zhaofeng_Li> Guest15530, you mean "Terminal", right?
<Guest15530> yes
<Zhaofeng_Li> Guest15530, what did you get?
<Guest15530> i got a  (:0) under who in the shell
<Guest15530> i typed who and see who is on my computert
<Dr_Willis> Guest15530:  and why do you think thats a problem?
<Guest15530> and i got this  pts/1 (:0)
<Zhaofeng_Li> zhaotongxue, you need to disable Secure Boot from the BIOS.
<Zhaofeng_Li> zhaotongxue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<Guest15530> not sure
<zhaotongxue> but i could install ubuntu in my disk
<Guest15530> just do not get that on my other ubunt
<zhaotongxue> zhaofeng_ li
<Dr_Willis> Guest15530:  its totally normal.   (:0) means the X display In this case
<Guest15530> i did a tail
<Guest15530> and got nothing
<Dr_Willis>  tty7         2013-10-03 18:59 (:0)
<Guest15530> i see
<Guest15530> ok
<Dr_Willis> tty7 -> the console X is running on
<Guest15530> i see
<Dr_Willis> pts/# - are shells and other virtual terminals
<Guest15530> ok
<Zhaofeng_Li> zhaotongxue, ...and you can get it booted?
<Zhaofeng_Li> s/can/can't
<zhaotongxue> what ?
<Guest15530> so how can i get it so no other are running
<Guest15530> just user / and root
<Dr_Willis> Guest15530:  its totally normal. dont worry about it
<Guest15530> ok
<Dr_Willis> open 5 shells and you are in fact logged in 5 times..
<zhaotongxue> i make the secure boot disable.but ubuntu couldnot be installed./
<Guest15530> so all is ok then
<Zhaofeng_Li> zhaotongxue: Which error message did you get?
<Guest15530> my gpu is running very hard and cpu
<Guest15530> it runs about 99% most of the time
<Guest15530> it is a p4
<Guest15530> x86
<zhaotongxue> 0xc000007b
<zhaotongxue> i remember it
<Guest15530> it keeps locking up a lot on me
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, what graphics card do you have?
<Guest15530> any ideas on how to make it run better
<Guest15530> nv
<Guest15530> mx 4000
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, type this in terminal lspci | grep VGA and copy and paste the output...
<Guest15530> nv mx 4000
<legg1> http://www.techlw.com/2012/04/add-separator-line-between-commands-on.html this is pretty sweet
<Guest15530> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<Guest15530>  
<Guest15530>  
<FloodBot1> Guest15530: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, what ubuntu version are you running?....
<Guest15530> humm
<Guest15530> 12.04 lts
<Guest15530> 1GB ram
<skay> hi, I have a lenovo ideapad yoga, and I get a screen flicker periodically where the screen blinks with a lot of glitches. I'm having trouble describing it, so it is hard for me to do a search online to find troubleshooting tips
<skay> I'm on raring
<Guest15530> any ideas
<Guest15530> cpu is at 43% on the avg  right now
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, you might be running open source drivers.... maybe you should try proprietary.... go to additional drivers option in settings
<Guest15530> it does not see them
<Ari-Yang> it's not there?
<Guest15530> nope
<SecretFire> is there a better filemanager than dolphin or thunar?
<skay> the other thing that happened after the most recent ubuntu update -- I can no longer use an external monitor.
<Guest15530> gnome
<Guest15530> or should i down grade
<Guest15530> to 11.04
<Ari-Yang> no
<Ari-Yang> that version is not supported
<Guest15530> humm
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, type in terminal apt-cache search jockey-gtk
<Guest15530> i run a p4 x86
<Guest15530> what is that pkg
<Ari-Yang> it's for additional drivers... check and see if you get an output
<Guest15530> all ready have it
<sf> hey guys !
<Guest15530> nvida all ready in use
<Ari-Yang> oh okay
<Ari-Yang> Guest15530, are you using Unity?....
<Guest15530> yes 3d
<Ari-Yang> maybe that's why perhaps?
<Guest15530> humm  go to 2d then ?
<Ari-Yang> switch to Unity 2D or use a DE
<Ari-Yang> yeah
<Ari-Yang> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest15530> ok
<Guest15530> brb
<Ari-Yang> !cinnamon
<uldecka> hello
<sf> how to connect smuxi to fb server ?
<Dr_Willis> sf:  some irc clients have scripts or plugins to work with fb chat.
<zykotick9> SecretFire: your question will have 100 different answers.  what's better/best for one person, is not better/best for everyone.
<sf> Thanks Sir Dr_Willis
<CrazyZurfer> to install ubuntu, I've to disable AHCI?
<legg1> Think only windows is annoyed with disabling/enabling ahci
<CrazyZurfer> legg1: so, it doesn't matter?
<legg1> shouldnt matter. i've never disabled ahci for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> i think if you install with it on or off.. you may need to keep it on or off.. and not switch later
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recall that issue - ages ago. it may no longer be an issue
<legg1> what Dr_Willis, dont flick the switch AFTER install.
<Dr_Willis> best to not flick :) from whast i recall
<Dr_Willis> but try it and see
<CrazyZurfer> I've disabled it for installing W7
<CrazyZurfer> so.. I'll keep it
<serapath> hi
<serapath> how do i check if i have all drivers for my laptop?
<serapath> it seems as some are missing
<zykotick9> serapath: perhaps you should share, what isn't working?
<legg1> serapath: lspci
<legg1> should list everything you got
<zykotick9> legg1: well, that will list the PCI devices...
<Senlis> I installed bumblebee on a fresh install of Ubuntu and now my OS won't boot :(
<legg1> zykotick9: i get graphics, sound, networking etc, with lspci
<zykotick9> legg1: yes, your PCI devices ;)
<legg1> zykotick9: not much else around though. unless he's installed some expansioncards, in which case it would be pretty clear what is missing ^^
<zykotick9> serapath: actually lshw might be better (not something i use personally)
<CrazyZurfer> well
<CrazyZurfer> when trying to install it doesn't recognize my current OS
<CrazyZurfer> says i don't have any previous OS in the hard drive
<zykotick9> legg1: also be aware that may not show things lacking drivers currently
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: what makes you think there's a current OS?
<zykotick9> legg1: there is also lsusb and lscpu
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: Because I can run W7?
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: I've got W7 already installed
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: I can navigate my files with the file navigator in the live cd
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: but when choosing to install, doesn't recognize my w7 and shows that my whole 1TB disk is empty
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: okay, and Ubuntu is working?
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: ah
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: Live CD
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: can you not do the manual partition?
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: I'm afraid of doing so, cause it shows me that it's empty, I could mess up my current W7 partition
<serapath> hi
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: try this guide http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: the partitioner shows it as empty?
<reisio> serapath: hi
<BillDev> #Bitcoin
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: http://s24.postimg.org/jz19wz545/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2013_10_04_03_48_55.png
<CrazyZurfer> as you can see, it appears as empty space
<CrazyZurfer> and I can see it has files in the file manager
<legg1> CrazyZurfer: Do you only have one HDD? If not, is the others with win7 on a Raid-controller without drivers perhaps ?
<legg1> Ah never mind, i see the browser
<OY1R> i'm about to install ubuntu 12 lts on a 120gb ssd. i have ahci enabled, and read up on enabling trim. should i make a swap partition on just ditch the swap ?
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: is it a laptop?
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: yes, a new i7 laptop
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: I say i7 cause I want to say that it's actually new and pretty good
<reisio> uhuh
<CrazyZurfer> i7 prossessor :)
<legg1> CrazyZurfer: what happens if you click revertir, anything ?
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: try this guide http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<CrazyZurfer> legg1: nope, anything happens
<legg1> :S
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: ok, i think that's the only thing I can do
<CrazyZurfer> damn, this weird problems
<reisio> I'd check gparted from the http://sysresccd.org/ image
<reisio> and then look in the BIOS options and check for ata stuff
<legg1> CrazyZurfer: You can try the Windows Ubuntu installer for a previous release, then dist-upgrade it to 13.04, or soon 13.10
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: there are also some other guides to tell you have to use the same profile from firefox and such to share within both OS
<legg1> then it HAVE to see your windows
<Senlis> anybody that just join know the best way to use Geforce 670 on 13.04?
<reisio> Senlis: install a driver, use it
<Paulus68_1> legg1: if you check out my link you see that the best way of creating a dual boot in Win 7 is to resise the partition
<Senlis> reisio: when I did that, the computer would freeze about 30 minutes after logging in
<owdjaodopj> I have a steelseries 5h usb sound card I want to use when gaming... it's showing up as "Headphones - Audio adapter"... do I need to install some sort of linux drivers?
<Senlis> reisio: worked fine on nouveau
<CrazyZurfer> when is ubuntu 13.10 comming?
<Paulus68_1> !13.10 |crazyZurfer
<ubottu> crazyZurfer: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<reisio> Senlis: so use nouveau?
<legg1> 17th
<owdjaodopj> I have a steelseries 5h usb sound card I want to use when gaming... it's showing up as "Headphones - Audio adapter"... do I need to install some sort of linux drivers? It works perfectly (plug and play) on winblows
<Senlis> reisio: While that is a valid option, the NVIDIA drivers have a lot better performance
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: but does gparted show when you run it on your live cd?
<legg1> Nouveau got some serious performanceissues compared to prop drivers
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: it shows me errors
<reisio> serious is a stretch
<Senlis> reisio, legg1: from what I saw on a benchmark a month ago, games would get 10 fps on nouveau that would get 200+ fps with NVIDIA
<owdjaodopj> card 1: Set [C-Media USB Headphone Set], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<owdjaodopj>   Subdevices: 1/1
<owdjaodopj>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<reisio> Senlis: okay, you should try another version of the nvidia drivers, then
<toothe> I"m still on this same damn roblem with RAID
<owdjaodopj> it shows up fine with aplay -l go figure
<reisio> toothe: what about raid?
<serapath> hi
<reisio> hi again, serapath
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: http://s11.postimg.org/c124pb2qr/Captura_de_pantalla_de_2013_10_04_04_01_06.png
<serapath> how can i update all my hardware and drivers?
<Senlis> reisio: i've tried several different version of nvidia drivers.  I just found an interesting guide that shows how to blacklist nouveau before installing NVIDIA, i'm gonna try that
<toothe> reisio: The damn installer is broken or something...
<serapath> i have a feeling like a lot of them are not installed properly, but dont know how to check it and update if necessary
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: can you boot into your win7 run diagnostigs and try again
<toothe> reisio: Out of frustration I madethis short video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pPn28VzGeo
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: Might me I did something wrong when installing w7, cause the pc came with W8 and i deleted all partitions because of this GPT
<reisio> phones should realy come with tripods
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: what is diagnostigs, is it a microsoft's software?
<reisio> toothe: what's the problem?
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: when possible to a reinstall of win8 or win 7 and during install remove all the partitions,
<toothe> reisio: I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, and I cannot get past the RAID part.
<toothe> reisio: Let me start from the beginning.
<toothe> I have 2 TB HD's that I want to install Linux on, RAID 1
<reisio> toothe: what do you want raid for
<toothe> data backup and redundancy
<toothe> reisio: So, my understanding is that you can do whole-disk raid, correct?
<reisio> that isn't what raid is for
<toothe> I want RAID 1, if that answers the question...
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: I've deleted all partitions, even samsung's recovery
<reisio> you can do a number of things with raid, but none of them are for backups
<legg1> closest would be mirroring ^^
<toothe> wrong word, pardon the usage of that word. I meant to say MIrroring, RAID 1
<Paulus68_1> CrazyZurfer: when you are in your windows explorer right click on your hardrive and then click properties go to the second tab tools and there you have error checking and defragmantation
<reisio> toothe: what do you want that for?
<toothe> reisio: If one HD blows up, the second is still functional.
<CrazyZurfer> Paulus68_1: Ok, i'll try
<reisio> toothe: that's not really how it works
<toothe> reisio: But, I cnanot get past the installation of the HD's.
<toothe> reisio: ...yes it is...
<reisio> nope
<legg1> it's exactly what it's for ;o
<CrazyZurfer> I'll be back soon
<legg1> failsafe incase a drive breaks
<toothe> exactly.
<legg1> replace it, rebuild, no dataloss
<toothe> legg1: Exactly.
<toothe> so, te installation guide tells me to do something that does not work.
<toothe> the installation guide tells me to make a RAID drive bootable, but that option is not possible.
<legg1> unfortunately i've never used software raid via the OS, only via raidcontroller, so dont know about that :/
<toothe> gah, I don't know where to begin...
<Dr_Willis> sure its not saying to use the bios and select the raid drive as the boot device?
<toothe> so, during the install, I go to Manual configuration of the partition.
<legg1> cant you turn the controller into a raid-controller in the bios, and build the mirror there? should show up as a normal disk and easily make it bootable
<Dr_Willis> i dident think the boot flag mattered to grub or ubuntu
 * toothe checks
<Shabrawy> hello
<Shabrawy> i wanna build ubuntu with some little tools
<Shabrawy> how i could do that
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Dr_Willis> Shabrawy:  easy way would be to make a live-usb with the tools
<legg1> can even make a install-iso out of your current operationsystem with all settings and apps
<legg1> so you can have a easy reinstall like factory reset for recoverypartitions etc
<Shabrawy> i wanna make a small OS
<reisio> Shabrawy: why's that?
<Shabrawy> may be 30 MB
<legg1> DSL
<reisio> Shabrawy: why
<legg1> it's already done
<reisio> you time travelling to the 1970s?
<Dr_Willis> tinycorelinux = 35mb
<Shabrawy> i want to install it on thin clint
<reisio> thin client doesn't mean 30MB
<legg1> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ 50mb
<Shabrawy> ya but it only with 32 MB flash
<Shabrawy> i got alot of them
<reisio> that's a ridiculous, fantastical constraint
<Dr_Willis> microcore linux = 10mb
<Shabrawy> ok that's cool
<reisio> well glue them to your floor and you'll have done something useful with them
<legg1> Linux 0.1 was what, 800kb or something?
<Shabrawy> hhhhhhhhhhh
<Shabrawy> the other porbose
<Dr_Willis> i thought a thin client could do netboots from a server
<Shabrawy> ya it can
<Shabrawy> but i don't know what kind of solutions to use for this
<Shabrawy> the mail problem is i want pcoip support
<Shabrawy> on small os
<legg1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto this for example
<spinningcompass> ah, the heady days of 32KB operating systems
<Dr_Willis> back to work on my RaspberryPi 'super computer' with 512mb of ram.
<legg1> haha
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<spinningcompass> Shabrawy: There's always Puppy Dog Linux. It's rather small… 300MB? 400MB of disk usage maybe?
<Shabrawy> ya i've downloaded it
<Dr_Willis> Puppy Linux is a very very weird linux in many ways
<Shabrawy> but it dosn't support pcoip
<Dr_Willis> no idea wht pcoip even is.
<Shabrawy> pcoip it a protocol for DVI
<Shabrawy> used in vmware view
<Shabrawy> it has alot good stuff
<Shabrawy> flash compressing
<Shabrawy> in rdp
<Shabrawy> the p
<Shabrawy> the streaming looks like fuzzy
<Shabrawy> but in pcoip it dosn't
<KxTwo> ok probably a DUMB question.  I am using 12.04lts.  On other distros there is a places menu that allows me to ssh into other machines.  How do I do that here?
<Dr_Willis> so you are doing all this work for watching videos on a thin client?
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  theres a connect to server.. item in the nautilus menus
<toothe> Oes Ubuntu's installer have fdisk anywhere? I can't seem tof in dit.
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  i also use the 'sshfs' tool a lot for mounting ssh servers to a local directory
<reisio> toothe: might have been replaced by gdisk/gptfdisk/gfdisk, but I doubt it
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  fdisk is considered a bit out dated these days with gpt drives and so forth
<reisio> or even parted
<Dr_Willis> ther should be cfdisk also
<KxTwo> Dr_Willis, I use it to connect to my school server so I can can move around more easily.  I like to have that open with a shell for compiling and it seems to work well fo rme.
<toothe> I don't see any of those in myoptions...
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  i just open a terminak and ssh to the server. ;) no need for a menu
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  cfdisk is a cli tool
<reisio> toothe: options?
<KxTwo> no need for a menu?
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  i ssh to my server fr a shell, or use sshfs to access files
<toothe> reisio: in my /bin or /bin
<KxTwo> Oh while I am here.  Everytime I have updates it crashes if I click on install updates, I have to SHOW updates then install for some reason?
<toothe> sory, /sbin
<toothe> wow, surely there's an fdisk option somewhere here..
<Dr_Willis> !find fdisk
<ubottu> Found: acorn-fdisk, amiga-fdisk-cross, gnu-fdisk
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install gnu-fdisk
<legg1> gj :p
<reisio> parted is better anyways
<toothe> Dr_Willis: I'm in the installer, which doesn't have apt-get.
<toothe> the installer's console.
<KxTwo> ok is there a way I can pin the connect to server to the unity bar or somethign? It is actually a hassle to get to it if I have windows open
<Dr_Willis> toothe:  no idea then. desktop live cd. lets me.
<toothe> yah, this is getting crazy.
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  you could make a quicklist for  the terminal icon if you wanted. or make a gnome-terminal session that starts up the ssh connection
<AlonzoTG> Is it possible to ___FORCE___ Ubuntu to attempt to connect to a selected wireless network? I can't find an option to connect to anything anywere.
<AlonzoTG> I can see networks alright but there is no menu item to connect to any of them.
<KxTwo> ok this is disappionting, the older versions had this set up better.
<KxTwo> Though I heard that 13.04 has "places" again
<Dr_Willis> AlonzoTG:  you could alwyas try the cli tools. or try the connect to hidden network.
<AlonzoTG> It's not hidden.
<AlonzoTG> It's listed in the menu,
<AlonzoTG> I can edit it.
<toothe> can Icall someone her?
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  theres always indicator applets to get some of that stuff
<AlonzoTG> I can set a password,
<FloodBot1> AlonzoTG: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlonzoTG> BUT i CA'NT CONNECT TO THE GODDAMNED MOTHERFUCKING THING!!!!
<Dr_Willis> AlonzoTG:  and you can still try the hidden menu thing even if its seen
<KxTwo> I would just edit with nano but havent figured out how to get syntax highlighting working lol
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  i recall some indicaor applets that had lists of ssh servers you can connect to.
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  what are you doing exactly - accessing files on the remote as if they were local files or needing a shell?
<KxTwo> Dr_Willis, just accessing my project files and editing them.
<Dr_Willis> KxTwo:  you could use sshfs and mount the server to a local folder when you login.
<KxTwo> no need to get crazy
<Dr_Willis> its a better solution in many ways then what you are doing
<KxTwo> this seems to work fine
<KxTwo> not really sure what makes it that much better
<Dr_Willis> sshfs works with any apps. cli, gnome, or whatever can access a local file. the apps cant tell the differance..  You can set the mount at boot time, or  when you login,  you dont even NEED to login if you set it to mount them at boot.. you can use it from  the cli/console/ssh only
<Dr_Willis> plus it works with  any of the desktops, or window managers
<reisio> sshfs is indeed nice and straightforward
<reisio> and even secure
<Dr_Willis> nautilus and its .gvfs stuff can be.. picky at times. ;)
<fishcooker> i've box that user should enter passphrase before mounting the root partition .. i think lvm encrypted.. how to disable this feature
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. the root partion has to be mounted when the system boots. so somthing seems weird there fishcooker
<Dr_Willis> you mean it asks at boot up?
<OY1R> just installed 12.04, it boots up to cli, how do i set it up to start x at boot.
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  you installed the servver or desktop edition?
<OY1R> desktop.
<OY1R> unity is installed, but i have to login and startx manually.
<Dr_Willis> try 'sudo service lightdm restart' and see if it starts x
<Dr_Willis> err.. startx is not installed by defaukt i thought any more. unity is,
<Dr_Willis> lightdm is set to start by default on a normal ubuntu install
<OY1R> yea i start unity with startx
<serapath> leggl lspci? zykotick9 lots of stuff, but obviously the graphic card doesnt work, but also the wireless lan cannot connect to wlans on channel 11+
<Dr_Willis> OY1R: try 'sudo service lightdm restart' and see if it starts x
<Dr_Willis> or sudo service lightdm start
<OY1R> that killed unity, now it's just blinking  _ _
<OY1R> i had unity running but manually with startx after reboot.
<serapath> ;eggl zykotick9 also i dont have sound on youtube
<serapath> legg1:
<serapath> so: no 3d effects, no sound, no wlan > channel 11
<OY1R> ah maybe it did do the trick, i'm now getting the normal login (gui)
<serapath> my notebook is slow as hell,even though its 2x2,5ghz+4gb RAM
<Dr_Willis> restarting lightdm will kill off any current X session
<Dr_Willis> and lightdm should start automatically by default. unless you are booting into Text mode, or recovery mode. or have disabled the service
<Mr_Wizard> hello anyone
<Mr_Wizard> can some1 give the link to ubuntu logs
<AlonzoTG> solved it, the wifi card I use goes down on any soft-boot or suspend mode, the machine must be cold-booted for the wifi to work. =(((
<justanotheruser> Is there a way to not allow myself to connect to the internet unless I'm connected to my VPN? I'm using nm-applet as my gui interface and an openvpn VPN.
<wheatthin> justanotheruser, only allowing in and out access to the vpn host itself via firewall rules
<toothe> okay, I think I'm making progress now.
<NastyNaz> ok i just made a 4096 bit self signed ssl certificate for my server so I can use https with it. how do I trust the certificate?
<zykotick9> Mr_Wizard: you mean #ubuntu logs, or the logs on your system?
<Mr_Wizard> zykotick9, thanks i mean #ubuntu logs
<zykotick9> !logs | Mr_Wizard
<ubottu> Mr_Wizard: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Mr_Wizard> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<justanotheruser> How do I only allow in and out access to my vpn host via firewall rules through command lines
<uronu> Any one knows how to authenticate samba shared folder with ldap. I was able to authenticate the samba server shared folder with ldap server in one unit. But how about separate servers.... samba server shared folder on the other unit and the ldap server in another unit? any ideas.
<toothe> nope
<toothe> I need to maket his fucking device bootable.
<wilee-nilee> !language | toothe
<ubottu> toothe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> and by that do you mean 'set the boot flag on the partition' ? or 'install grub to the mbr of the drive'
<toothe> ubottu: I apologize...
<toothe> Dr_Willis: A partition can be set as bootable.
<toothe> however, for whatever odd reason, this device is not bootlab.e
<Dr_Willis> 'set as bootable' in your terms means you want to set the boot flag?
<toothe> yes.
<Dr_Willis> I do belive that in linux and grub. the bootflag is a meaningless and ignored flag. Which is why im asking in such clear terms.
<toothe> Dr_Willis: So, I am unable to install grub on /dev/sda
<toothe> I do not know why.
<toothe> Dr_Willis: So, I am trying to install grub and I receive an eror during the install stating that grub cannot be installed.
<toothe> Dr_Willis: do I need to have free space at the beginning of the drive for grub to write on?
<toothe> perhaps that's the issue?
<Dr_Willis> so the install finishes. and then the final steps of grub setup. it mentions an error
<Dr_Willis> grub files go into /boot/ and grub bootloader goes onto the MBR of the drive
<toothe> it does...let me regenerate the error.
<Dr_Willis> You Might want to try the boot-repair tool from a live-cd.  I dont know how smart it is when dealing with raid
<Dr_Willis> this url mentions command line ways of instlling grub.  but again i dont see any mention of raid specific notes or warnings.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Dr_Willis> Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> Executing 'grub-install '/dev/sdb' failed.
<Dr_Willis> is that the error? (or close)
<serapath> hi
<NastyNaz> anyone know of an easy way to serve up .mp3 files for people to listen to via http? something like soundcloud but for a personal website
<Paulus68_1> toothe: you stated earlier that you are not able to install Grub on  /dev/sda now you are talking about sdb? or am I wrong here
<serapath> i'm already beginning to dislike ubuntu again :-(
<serapath> no sound, no 3d, wifi issues
<serapath> and lack of knowledge how to open programs through hotkeys or how to customize my desktop
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43036/how-do-i-install-grub-on-a-raid-system-installation  mentions several possible work arounds.. but i dont know what ones woukld apply to you toothe
<Dr_Willis> 'lack of knowledge' is always an issue. but fixable. ;)
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Paulus68_1> serapath: everybody needs to learn
<Dr_Willis> as for the rest.. that may be harder
<serapath> Paulus68_1: yeah sure, if i run windows, i have sound,have 3d, have no wifi issues
<Paulus68_1> serapath: as for the wifi can you run sudo lshw>lshw.txt
 * Dr_Willis has had more sound, wifi, and 3d issues on windows ...  ;)
<serapath> Paulus68_1: wifi works, but it doesnt work on channel > 11 ...but i just changed my router to use channel 8 now, so its ok now, but no sound and no 3d is awful
<OY1R> my only major beef with Ubuntu is the switch to unity. other than that it's great.
<Dr_Willis> lspci command can also tell us the wifi chipset. whioch will be a critical bit of info to get wifi going
<Dr_Willis> OY1R:  and how long have you been using unity now?
<OY1R> i dont.
<OY1R> i'm on 10.04
<Paulus68_1> serapath: also lshw can inform you which driver you need to install for sound and 3D
<Dr_Willis> so your only beef is with somthing that aparently you have never used. ;)
<tech2> Hi all, I just upgraded to saucy and one of the ppas I was using isn't available. But that's ok since saucy provides a version sufficient to cover my needs. However, the ppa provided a version 0.005 later than the ubuntu release, so it's not just a matter of apt-get upgrade. How do I force apt to install the ubuntu version without uninstalling entirely (since it's a dep of ubuntu-minimal)?
<OY1R> Dr_Willis, i tried it, but went back.
<tech2> I guess I'd also prefer avoiding pinning it to a particular version if possible?
<serapath> Paulus68_1: lots of stuff in that file
<Dr_Willis> tech2:  you dont want to force the system to use a ppa thats for a differnt release. the ppa should get updated i imagine when 13.10 gets finalized
<Paulus68_1> serapath: try to locate your sound card
<tech2> Dr_Willis: perhaps it will, but I don't need the ppa at all any more (ubuntu proper provides a version with the requisite functionality), how do I revert to the ubuntu-provided package?
<Dr_Willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Dr_Willis> actually if you upgraded. the ppa may have allready been disabled and purged
<Dr_Willis> but i guess you can try to purge it manually
<serapath> description: VGA compatible controller              product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller              vendor: Intel Corporation
<serapath> escription: Audio device              product: 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller              vendor: Intel Corporation
<Paulus68_1> serapath: can you check if your laptop/pc is listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:1e20/
<tech2> Dr_Willis: the ppa was disabled, but the installed packages were still present. Thanks, looks like ppa-purge is fixing it.
<l624> Any installed ubunt on Phone?
<Dr_Willis> tech2:  odd that the ppa had a newer one then the updated release. :)
<Dr_Willis> !touch | l624
<ubottu> l624: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<serapath> Paulus68_1: nope
<tech2> Dr_Willis: bluez, the kernel, there's a few. In this case it was a snapshots repo for vim, so I'm not _too_ surprised.
<l624> thanks wills
<Paulus68_1> serapath: sorry I'm running out of options here
<Dr_Willis> gotta have the latest vim ;) they are always adding so many new features.  heh.
<Dr_Willis> or not.
<serapath> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_Ideapad_G580
<serapath> would it be a solution to install arch instead of ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> heh - i always 'find' answers on the archlinux wiki also.
<serapath> sounds as if it works with arch
<Dr_Willis> often the answers can be used on ubuntu
<Xeeshu> Morning!
<Hundred> howdy :)
<Dr_Willis> but its weird that intel stuff is not working.  normally Intel hardware is very problem free
<serapath> i have no 3d
<serapath> this is one of the things i hate most
<serapath> drivers not working
<Dr_Willis> thers only 3 questions in total about the ideapad g580 on askubuntu.com
<serapath> this is the single most important issue that always made me go back to windows
<serapath> and i'm already thinking about just uninstalling ubuntu and go back to win7
<serapath> win7 works like a charm
<Dr_Willis> intel does have their 'latest drivers installer tool' at that 01.org site i recall. and theres the xorg edgers ppa.
<OY1R> serapath, i feel your pain, just hang on in there.
<serapath> every time i try ubuntu, which is maybe every 12 to 24 months.... its the same sad experience
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. This guys G580 has a differnt wireless card then what you said you had above.
<serapath> for example, in windows i have the hardware manager displaying all my hardware and wether it has the newest drivers installed or whether there is a problem with it
<serapath> why is there not such a thing in ubuntu? or is there?
<Dr_Willis> the drivers are normally all built into the kernel. so its actualy only a few cases that you update just the 'drivers'
<Dr_Willis> totally differnt design philsoply then how wondows does it
<OY1R> iirc the hardware manager in Windows shows what hardware is installed based on the drivers installed.
<serapath> even if it hadnt all the drivers, at least i would know what to look for and when it works... second: i cant install chrome from the software center, same with brackets, same with sublime.. i could do it with apt-get, but then i only can start it from console and its not added to my "shortcut bar"
<Dr_Willis> Ive definatly had the windows hardware manager be brain dead. "insert driver disk for 'generic pci wireless card'"  great. ;)
<gulag2013> chrome no , chromium-browser is in the software center
<serapath> Dr_Willis: i had that too, but those times are gone since windows vista, stayed gone with win7 and havent come back with win8
<Dr_Willis> as for sublime. - the sublime faq. and i think the omgubuntu, and/or webupd8 blog site mention getting an icon launcher for it.
<serapath> the last time that stuff occured was winXP
<Dr_Willis> serapath:  i had it happen with windows 7 just a few weeks ago. ;)
<serapath> ok
<Dr_Willis> but it was a very very cheap bit of hardware. ;)
<serapath> is there another distribution that would more easily solve this automatically?
<Dr_Willis> as for google chrome. I think you just go get the deb from the google homepage. and i normally do a 'sudo gdebi chrome.deb' and it sets it up
<serapath> maybe linux mint_
<serapath> ?
<Hundred> yeah mint is good
<Dr_Willis> serapath:  go try them and see. we cant keep track of all the other disretos
<Hundred> serpawhat cpu you have? jw
<Dr_Willis> Most intel drivers are built into the kernel and X with the open sourced drivers.  so its unusual that intel hardwre has issues.
<Hundred> like what kind if intel cpu? jw
<Dr_Willis> if any other disrto was using the exact same kernel version, and exact same X version. i would expect the same issues. If its a kernel/X issue
<serapath> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/essential/g-series/g580/index.html#techspecs
<Dr_Willis> weems theres a lot of variants of that laptop also
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.peacon.co.uk/ubuntu-12-10-on-the-lenovo-g580-i5-3210m/  seems to be a guide on getting 'everything' working
<Dr_Willis> but its still loading here. (cell phone) :)
<tehrealjared> Am i irc'ing
<Dr_Willis> seems they got a guide for newere releases also
<Dr_Willis> tehrealjared:  yes.
<tehrealjared> Im new to this
<Dr_Willis> http://blog.peacon.co.uk/ubuntu-13-04-on-the-lenovo-g580-i5-3210m/
<Dr_Willis> !irc | tehrealjared
<ubottu> tehrealjared: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> have fun and ask any ubuntu support questions you may have tehrealjared
<tehrealjared> Wow thanks
<Hundred> yeah serapath try out linux mint, you'll like it since it is more similar to windows, ubuntu is more similar to mac
<serapath> Hundred: hahaha, ubuntu isnt similar to mac in the slightest. that's a joke, right?
<Dr_Willis> i dont find ubuntu similer to mac at all. . ;)
<Dr_Willis> and mint is more closer to the old gnome2 i belive.
<OY1R> i installed mint 13 on my stationary pc. works great.
<serapath> actually, what i currently miss the most is two things: 1. all drivers/hardware work out of the box, 2. awesome hotkeys for my GUI
<Hundred> yeah its becoming really popular now for some reason
<serapath> is there another popular distro beside ubuntu and mint?
<serapath> that just work?
<OY1R> i'd like Ubuntu on there but unity put me off, hence Mint.
<serapath> ...or at least are supposed to just work?
<OY1R> serapath, distro that just works is Ubuntu. (99% of the time)
<Dr_Willis> from what ive been googling ubuntu just works on that g580 for most people
<Dr_Willis> im finding very few people having issues with it
<OY1R> more like >99.5%
<Dr_Willis> but it could be theres differnt variants
<serapath> OY1R cant be true, because during my life time, i tried ubuntu at least 6 times and always went back to windows. between each time,there was around 12 to 24 months
<serapath> and it NEVER worked out of the box
<Dr_Willis> go hit up disrtowatch and grab some iso's make some live usb's and test them out
<serapath> so 99% is a joke too :-) its statistically impossible that i have so much bad luck
<serapath> :P
<toothe> so, I have grub running now
<Dr_Willis> or theres somthing screwy with that laptop. :)
<toothe> but...that's all I have running. I have no kernel options.
<serapath> ...impossible = very very unlikely
<toothe> this is insanity.
<OY1R> you must me messing up stuff then !
<Hundred> http://www.zdnet.com/mint-15-todays-best-linux-desktop-review-7000015691/
<OY1R> :p
<serapath> what about mageia?
<Hundred> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/reviews/linux-mint-15-review-close-to-perfection
<Dr_Willis> serapathisisa a ubuntu suport channel. if you want info about other distroes. hit up their channels.. or just go try them
<Dr_Willis> pendrivelinux has tools to let you put several dozen disrto's live cd's on a single iso file
<Dr_Willis> oops single USB drive. ;)
<Hundred> here are the most popular linux distros on http://distrowatch.org/
<Dr_Willis> try a varity or them, redhat, slackware, ubuntu and variants, try some weird ones like tinycorelinux, and puppylinux
<keanne> imho, for home use, the "just works" is true for majority of users. but for business workstations, any linux distro is hardly the case in my experience.
<Dr_Willis> elemantry os - is worth looking at also if you want to test
<Hundred> linux mint and ubuntu are distros that tend to just work, no need to manually code anything
<OY1R> i installed Ubuntu 12.04 lts on a laptop a few hours ago, same laptop refused to run linux mint, sluggish and slow as h... Ubuntu on the other hand runs great.
<Hundred> both Ubuntu (full 2d version) and Linux Mint (Cinnamon) require more powerful computers
<Hundred> 3d verion*
<vijaya> checking for TTF_Linked_Version in -lSDL_ttf... no
<vijaya> configure: error: *** Unable to find SDL_ttf library
<vijaya> I have got this error while configuring ostbox to arm
<vijaya> can anyone tell me why this is happening
<Zhaofeng_Li> vijaya, try installing libsdl1.2-dev?
<vijaya> I have installed that eventhough it is showing same error
<Zhaofeng_Li> oops, libsdl-ttf2.0-dev is more relevant
<OY1R> it's no powerhouse of a laptop, but good enough for web stuff and solitary! (~2ghz cpu 4gb ram and 120gb ssd)
<vijaya> I have tried in both ways even it is showing same error..
<Hundred> OY1R you can try out Lubuntu or Xubuntu, they are both more lightweight compare to Ubuntu and Mint
<Valdus> hello, I got a thinkpad today and i'm running ubuntu.  just wondering if anyone knows if there are any other options for using the fingerprint scanner other than the 'fingerprint-gui' package
<vijaya> one doubt I have, do I need to crosscompile the SDL for arm???
<wadie> problem: I can't see the video but can hear the audio. it happens on media player and VLC.
 * Zhaofeng_Li is not familiar with that, sorry
<wadie> using unity 2d
<OY1R> it runs unity fine(My fathers laptop), i wont touch it tho.
<OY1R> i'm on an old dell inspiron 9400. it runs like a dream. 2ghz intel core 2, 4gb ram and a 500gb hybrid drive.
<OY1R> 10.04
<vijaya> has anyone faced this problem ever..... configure: error: *** Unable to find SDL_ttf library
<Moicano0> list
<Moicano0> #list
<arquebus> I just installed Ubuntu on my new laptop and it will only boot into the bios (eufi) screen. what is the prefered way to get Ubuntu to run on a eufi laptop?
<aeon-ltd> vijaya: ttf -> truetypefont?
<Dr_Willis> !find sdl_fft
<Dr_Willis> oops :)
<ubottu> Package/file sdl_fft does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !find sdl_ttf
<ubottu> File sdl_ttf found in erlang-esdl, erlang-esdl-dev, erlang-esdl-doc, fp-units-multimedia-2.6.0, fpc-source-2.6.0
<vijaya>  sry aeon-ltd: I donot have much idea about that SDL_ttf
<Dr_Willis> libsdl-ttf2.0-0 - TrueType Font library for Simple DirectMedia Layer 1.2, libraries
<Dr_Willis> that looks close to me. )
<Dr_Willis> what are you trying to compile anyway?
<vijaya> problem is while linking....
<vijaya> ./configure --prefix=$PREFIX --exec-prefix=$PREFIX --host=arm-linux CC=/home/vijaya/Desktop/xtools/arm-unknown-linux-uclibcgnueabi/bin/arm-unknown-linux-uclibcgnueabi-gcc
<vijaya> this is the command I am using for configuring
<Dr_Willis> well that pretty much moves it out of my skill-area ;)
<vijaya> Dr_Willis: do u have any idea about this??
<arquebus> does no one have anything to say on how to install ubuntu on a eufi laptop?? I would think that would be the most common question here
<flam_> hi, i'm using kde and when trying to set desktop wallpaper with feh (feh --<background option> <path to image>) nothing happens, what could be the reason for this?
<Dr_Willis> not really. I dont develop that much. and when i do compile stuff its normally ofthe good old    ./configure, make, make install    routine
<Dr_Willis> I did compile weechat on my raspberry-pi last week.. took the little thing like 2 hrs.
<keanne> arquebus: i have installed ubuntu in an uefi laptop without problems. just make sure to configure the bios to boot from grub
<Dr_Willis> flam_:  could be changes to how kde does the wallpaper these days are so difernt from wht feh is expecting
<vijaya> earlier I was doing normal compile for x86 architecture... now I need to compile for arm
<SoItBegins2> I'm on a 2008(?) MacBook Pro [MacBookPro4,1] and I'm having problems where my keyboard and mouse both cut out intermittently but often.
<aeon-ltd> arquebus: is secure boot on?
<OY1R> arquebus, it's UEFI :)
<arquebus> keanne, did you convert the hd to use MBT partitions or GPT?
<keanne> arquebus: but i have not done dual booting with uefi so i just disable it, less hassle
<keanne> arquebus: GPT
<arquebus> aeon-ltd: no, I turned off secure boot
<keanne> arquebus: strange that you've asked about gpt, with ubuntu its pretty straight forward. with centos i need to manually configure gpt
<arquebus> keanne- Im not dual booting, I just need info on how I get grub to use GPT, it looks complicated, like I have to resize the partitions with fdisk
<OY1R> arquebus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI maybe something you can check out. (if you havent already done that=
<OY1R> )
<toothe> this guy on experts-exchange doesn't evne read what I write
<toothe> he just keeps repeating himself.
<keanne> arquebus: i dont remember having that process with ubuntu.
<keanne> arquebus: oh, then its easier to just turn uefi off. can't you turn if off?
<SoItBegins2> In XOrg.0.log, the (EE) lines for the trackpad/kb failure are as follows:
<SoItBegins2> [  3406.848] (EE) synaptics: bcm5974: no synaptics event device found
<SoItBegins2> [  3406.848] (EE) synaptics: bcm5974: Synaptics driver unable to detect protocol
<SoItBegins2> And then the trackpad is redetected. But it's still a great pain, because the trackpad and keyboard are then offline for a span of up to a minute before the computer redetects it.
<SoItBegins2> Anyone have ideas on this?
<Dr_Willis> SoItBegins2:  has it done this in other disrtos also? from differnt live cds?
<SoItBegins2> I don't know about other distros, but it does not do it on Mac OS X 10.6. It did do it in the version of Ubuntu 11 I upgraded from.
<Dr_Willis> id test it with a newer live cd if you can . if a 12.04 live  cd has the same issues. that would point to a 12.04 kernel issue/bug.
<Dr_Willis> if it works however. that would point to some odd quirk with the upgrade process
<helmut_> hi
<SoItBegins2> I'm running 12.04 now. The bug happens in both 11 and 12.04
<SoItBegins2> Or did you mean specifically run from a liveCD?
<Dr_Willis> yes from a live cd.
<SoItBegins2> Ah, OK. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> that would narrow it down to a 'upgrade issue' or not
<Dr_Willis> id even test with a 13.0x or 13.10 live cd
<mihir_> what tool is used by ubuntu to do the software update, does it use wget to download the files in background?
<Dr_Willis> if all those have the same issue. Id then try a radically differnt  disrto like Fedora or arch
<Dr_Willis> mihir_:  i think it uses curl.   do a 'ps ax' and see whts running as it downloads somthing
<mihir_> ok
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt, explore the os. ;)
<aeon-ltd> SoItBegins2: long shot... is there such thing as a kb/m sleep function?
<aeon-ltd> i'm just guessing since some mbp have kb backlights
<SoItBegins2> Well, I have got one of the ones with the backlit keyboard.
<SoItBegins2> Dunno what it is you're describing, though-- when the KB and trackpad go out, external keyboards and mice still work perfectly.
<SoItBegins2> Be right back.
<Dr_Willis> the lights go off also?
<SoItBegins2> Oh. No, they don't.
<SoItBegins2> (going to restart)
<aeon-ltd> SoItBegins2: http://jasonrobb.com/v2/2008/11/24/macbook-pro-unresponsive-keyboard-trackpad-solution/
<aeon-ltd> mbp also 2008
<aeon-ltd> if you're trying this don't short anything/tase yourself :)
<Dr_Willis> 10000000 volts of raw powar! ;)
<SoItBegins2> Ah, the famous ribbon cable problem. I actually had that happen to me, but fixed it; this intermittency problem does not occur in Mac OS X, possibly as a testament to that.
<Dr_Willis> or it is just revovering faster
<Dr_Willis> recovering
<SoItBegins2> Well, the ribbon cable problem doesn't recover until you 'unplug' and 'replug' it, which is what the cable is.
<Dr_Willis> i mean the os sees and reloads/resets the hardware driver or whatever faster when it sees it disconnect/reconnect
<SoItBegins2> If I'm reading the log right, I think this is a software problem where the trackpad driver zones out and then catches itself.
<SoItBegins2> (brb restart)
<Hundred> hello, i'm seeking a conservative/libertarian girlfriend :)
<Zhaofeng_Li> Hundred, this channel is for Ubuntu issues only. For some chit-chat, try #defocus.
<Dr_Willis> Hundred:  try #ubuntu-offtopic or #foreveralone
<arquebus> I just ran rfkill list on my laptop and discovered that my wireless LAN is hardblocked. I looked in the manual and it doesnt say anything about a wifi switch. what should I do?
<SoItBegins> OK, back again.
<Dr_Willis> arquebus:  ive seen where people boot to windows. make sure the wifi is on. then reboot back to linux . (there are the fn-FX keys to toggle wifi also)
<arquebus> Dr_Willis: thanks, but Im not dual booting
<atossava> morning :) OK, I failed massively... The system reported problems with libpango1.0 while building a new initrd (this is on 13.04)
<atossava> so I removed libpango1.0.
<atossava> :D
<atossava> practically everything related to any form of GUI is now gone
<gordonjcp> heh
<gordonjcp> that's pretty fail, right enough
<gordonjcp> try installing ubuntu-desktop
<gordonjcp> it's a metapackage that ought to pull in all the deps
<atossava> what I'm trying is to have a non-Unity non-Compiz desktop...
<gordonjcp> and try not installing stuff when you don't quite understand what it is
<gordonjcp> atossava: xubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop
<atossava> gordonjcp: that is generally good advice :)
<atossava> Composite and nVidia hardware overlay don't play together, and I need the HW overlay for something
<gordonjcp> ubuntu-desktop will pull in Unity, which is the standard desktop environment
<atossava> yupyup
<atossava> disabling Composite in xorg.conf makes Unity very unhappy :)
<Dr_Willis> composite can normally be turned on and off on the fly i thought from most desktops
<SoItBegins2> This is interesting. When the keyboard fails, the backlight doesn't go out...
<SoItBegins2> but the little caps lock light DOES.
<atossava> dr_willis: compiz doesn't survive without Composite
<earthling_> looks like the ubuntu-beginners channel got shut down
<Dr_Willis> theres other compositing window managers out there  that can turn it on/off on the fly.
<atossava> dr_willis: perhaps so, but this is the default, and it's been OK for me until now
<Dr_Willis> atossava:  so what desktop/window manger do you want?   ;)
<atossava> dr_willis: I'm comfortable with anything.  I guess I should go back to twm
<atossava> mwm... 4Dwm
<Dr_Willis> atossava:  theres dozens in the repos. ;) lightest would be jwm i belive. but its verybaic
<Dr_Willis> basic
<Dr_Willis> then again - its like a huge 300k ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<atossava> thanks
<Dr_Willis> 290k! ;)
<Dr_Willis> it all depends on what you need the sysem to do
<atossava> light is not an issue, but surviving without Composite (which is a requirement for nVidia Option "Overlay" to work) is
<Dr_Willis> what sort of overlay do you mean? i cant recall ever needing to mess with it befor
<Dr_Willis> kde can definatly turn compositing on and off on the fly.
<atossava> Dr_Willis: I have an application on Solaris that needs a 8bit pseudocolor overlay.  In the regular case, trying to start it up results in a coredump on the Sun.  The only X terminal with which it works effortlessly is another Sun, or a SGI.  It might have worked with the AcceleratedX server from Xi Graphics.
<atossava> I do have ten SGIs... in the basement, and some of them might even be in working condition.
<Dr_Willis> im so old.. i actually rember sun workstations and the Xi X server. ;)
<SoItBegins2> And oddly enough, with the caps lock light (but not caps lock) on, the keyboard and mouse seem to be working perfectly.
<atossava> Dr_Willis: Well, needing to run a Solaris app pretty much dates me, doesn't it. :)
 * Dr_Willis used to irc on greenbar printing tty-terminals
 * gordonjcp used to IRC over 9600bps radio modems
<gordonjcp> but then again, I did that yesterday...
<atossava> Mh-mh. I used to connect to BBSes with 300 bps modems back in 1984. :D
<atossava> I've got the overlays enabled and Composite is not in the way. It does not work.
<Dr_Willis> radio? Luxery! ;)
<atossava> So I've been wasting my time, but I needed to know that. :)
<gordonjcp> if I still had a landline phone I'd fire up my old BBS
<Dr_Willis> back to the drawing board then eh.
<Dr_Willis> multiplexed serial terminal   (using dnet on my amiga) at 9600 baud in college/ :)  i was so leet back then.
<atossava> Back to the SGI stash in order to get a real X terminal going. :)
<atossava> re-enable Composite, disable Overlay, install ubuntu-desktop, get things back to whatever counts as normal... :D
<Dr_Willis> ill just go play with my raspberry-pi
<kenn_> hello people
<kenn_> chromium asks keyring password at starting chromium, how can i disable it?
<kenn_> i use ubuntu 13.04
<ArielX__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191217/
<rubic> I'm trying to launch xmag via a key binding in i3 but it screws up somehow and doesnt take any mouse input, it works find when I launch it manually. How can I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> kenn_, How did you install it?
<Dr_Willis> if you set a blank keyring password - it shouldent ever ask for it
<wilee-nilee> !ppa } ArielX__
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArielX__> yes
<wilee-nilee>  !ppa | ArielX__
<ubottu> ArielX__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ArielX__> how do I remove the ppa since its 404
<wilee-nilee> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jack---> help - im using an usb stick to connect - connecting works but i get disconnected like after 20 seconds unless i immediately start a huge download
<jack---> for now, "apt-get install nexuiz" does the job
<Dr_Willis> ping some server like 'ping 8.8.8.8' in a terminal and see f that works
<Dr_Willis> theres some known issues with wifi cards and powersaveing modes disconnecting  if the connection is not used after some time
<jack---> Dr_Willis, that works but doesnt keep my connction up
<jack---> disconnects anyway
<Dr_Willis> thats weird
<jack---> yup :/
<Guest21795> any known problems with qtcreator <-> gdb after last 13.10 updates?
<Dr_Willis> so it pings for about 20 sec. then pings start failing
<jack---> like that, yeah
<Dr_Willis> id cget the exact chipset that dongle is using. and check the forums and askubuntu.com there might be some known work arounds
<jack---> ok, will try that
<crankharder> anyone know where errors from upstart init scripts end up?
<Dr_Willis> in /var/log somewehere i imagine
<Dr_Willis> you can tail -f /lots/of files and watch them all ;)
<Dr_Willis> i recall other log watchers also. some with color. but havent used them in ages
<crankharder> var/log/upstart ;)
<Dr_Willis> how logical ;)
<Dr_Willis> in windiwz it would be some weird place i bet ;)
<viaSanctus_> I'm at a client and I have a problem ubuntu box
<viaSanctus_> nothing I do frees up any space on the hard drive
<viaSanctus_> typically linux
<cfhowlett> viaSanctus_, error messages?
<Dr_Willis> check the log files  in /var/log and the users home.
<viaSanctus_> none
<viaSanctus_> I have 0 bytes free
<Dr_Willis> ive seen log files grow for weird reasons to huge size due to error messages
<viaSanctus_> and need to free just a meg or so
<crankharder> it really hates a call to /usr/bin/test :(  just seems to stop the script dead
<Dr_Willis> and they grow as fast as you free space
<viaSanctus_> can I delete the src / header files?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get clean   - would clear out the apt cache - that can be several gb in size on some setups viaSanctus_
<viaSanctus_> done that several times
<viaSanctus_> have 2 hard drives
<viaSanctus_> 1 with lots of space free
<viaSanctus_> and 1 with none
<FloodBot1> viaSanctus_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> if the space is filling up as fast as you free it - thats exactly what ive seen with  log files
<viaSanctus_> Dr_Willis, it's annoying the hell out of me
<k1l> viaSanctus_: so a "sudo apt-get autoremove &&sudo apt-get autoclean"
<Dr_Willis> the ~/.xsession-errors   file wa he issue for me
<Dr_Willis> so look and see how big the file is
<k1l> viaSanctus_: that should free some space on the / partition. but if you know that problem i wonder why you do the same mistake over and over again?
<viaSanctus_> can't see hidden files
<viaSanctus_> over and over again?
<leo> has anyone here been to the heart attack girl?
<Dr_Willis> ls -al  .thefilename
<k1l> viaSanctus_: you just told its happening often to you
<johest> moin guys,  /etc/ssl/certs/Firmaprofesional_Root_CA.pem expires in 20 days (12.04 LTS)
<k1l> leo: keep it to ubuntu support in here, please
<viaSanctus_> k1l, never said that
<Dr_Willis> ls -al ~/.xsession-errors
<ActionParsnip> johest: I suggest you report a bug
<ActionParsnip> leo: do you mean 'grill'?
<lagerpc> Does anyone here have a laptop with Iris Pro 5200? Wondering if it works as easy as the Intel Graphic HD range cards, where drivers are pretty much a non-issue.
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  no.. its a girlfriend tht serves you bacon for every meal. ;)
<ActionParsnip> k1l: did you sneeze and run a macro? :)
<lagerpc> Are there even any good laptops with Iris Pro 5200 available atm?
<ActionParsnip> lagerpc: ask in ##hardware
<viaSanctus_> this is turning into a disaster
<viaSanctus_> i've deleted the whole log content
<viaSanctus_> nothing changes
<viaSanctus_> 0 B free
<viaSanctus_> when I move back the log content from a backup location
<viaSanctus_> I can't siply copy the whole content back into the log folder. How is that even possible if 0B is free?????
<viaSanctus_> I can copy*
<Strit> Do you have Remote desktop activated?
<viaSanctus_> no
<Strit> viaSanctus_, My xsessions log quickly filled up my harddrive because someone tried to connect to my remote desktop all the time. After I disabled it, I had no problems. What does the log say?
<Dr_Willis> did you check the log file in the users home? for the xorg stuff
<viaSanctus_> Strit, it's not that
<Dr_Willis> ls -al ~/.xsession-errors              would show its size
<viaSanctus_> I cut/pasted the whole log content to a backup locations
<viaSanctus_> so if the storage was filling up, it would be full
<viaSanctus_> but i could paste the log content back
<viaSanctus_> even though it said 0B free
<k1l> viaSanctus_: is this system still running?
<viaSanctus_> ?
<viaSanctus_> i'm in it
<Strit> how big is the .xsession-errors file?
<k1l> viaSanctus_: then please pastebin a "df -h"
<Dr_Willis> mine go to 17gb the other day
<viaSanctus_> Strit, do you understand what I'm trying to say?
<k1l> viaSanctus_: show the df-h please
<happyjoy> how do i run a filesystem check on sdc?
<k1l> "df -h"
<viaSanctus_> one sec, rebooting the system
<Strit> viaSanctus_, I think so, is the baclup location on the same disc?
<viaSanctus_> of course not
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | happyjoy
<ubottu> happyjoy: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<viaSanctus_> oh wait, another partition
<viaSanctus_> same disk
<happyjoy> that doesnt answer my question
<happyjoy> *how*
<Dr_Willis> happyjoy:  do that sudo touch.... command and reboot.
<happyjoy> man page does not show an example of how a command is supposed to look
<Dr_Willis> happyjoy:  or unmount the filesystem and 'fsck /dev/sda1'  or whatever
<Dr_Willis> fsck [-lsAVRTMNP] [-C [fd]] [-t fstype] [filesys...]
<happyjoy> i did unmount and ran sudo fsck /dev/sdc and got something about a bad block and bad superblock then the check was aborted
<Dr_Willis> fsck                      -f ext4   /dev/sda1        (for example)
<happyjoy> so i guess i did it right
<Dr_Willis> no.. its not sdc
<Dr_Willis> it would be sdc1  most likiely
<Dr_Willis> sdc is the disk.. sdc1 is partion 1 on the disk
<Dr_Willis>  
<sf> hahahaha
<viaSanctus_> Strit, 1129 large
<viaSanctus_> it probably means bytes or kb
<viaSanctus_> in any case it's not the problem
<k1l> viaSanctus_: please show in a pastebin "df -h"
<k1l> !paste | viaSanctus_
<ddssc> what's the easiest way to grant user access over sftp and have that user locked to one specific dir?
<ubottu> viaSanctus_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis>  ddssc  that seems to get asked in here every day.. theres not a quick answer. I imagine theres posts about it at askubuntu.com - ive not seen a 'simple' answer ever given in here
<viaSanctus_> it says /dev/sda1 size 15G used 15G avail 0 use 100% mounted on /
<viaSanctus_> the rest is all on other partitions
<ddssc> Dr_Willis: the reason it's asked is because apparently there's not a clean solution for it in ubuntu. all I want to do is create a dir, and grant access over it to a certain user. I don't want this user to be able to write outside or even look outside this dir.
<viaSanctus_> with free space
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: uninstall unused kernels is a good start
<k1l> viaSanctus_: *sigh*
<ddssc> fairly simple request really, dont know why it has to be so complicated in ubuntu...
<k1l> viaSanctus_: then do the apt-get commands i told you before
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: its very simple
<Dr_Willis> ddssc:  they souldent be able to write out side the dir without the right permissions. as for looking.. i dnt see what the big deal is
<viaSanctus_> k1l, please paste it again
<k1l> viaSanctus_: and remove old kernel-packages and older header packages
<ddssc> Dr_Willis: looking at this atm. http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes
<viaSanctus_> there are only 2 header folders
<viaSanctus_> guess they are not "old" ones
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: then please do share.
<k1l> <k1l> viaSanctus_: so a "sudo apt-get autoremove &&sudo apt-get autoclean"
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: in what way?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: in way of words. written on my screen.
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: I have OAPs and so forth using Ubuntu to browse the web, zero issues
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: that doesn't tell me anything.
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: what are you finding not simple, exactly?
<k1l> viaSanctus_: please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-header" in a _pastebin_
<ActionParsnip> k1l: dpkg -l | grep linux-header | pastebinit     ;) assuming it's installed
<viaSanctus_> http://pastebin.com/BMx76Gdi
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: locking user to sftp access only , on his home dir only.
<viaSanctus_> man I hate linux
<ddssc> viaSanctus_: welcome to the club :)
<k1l> viaSanctus_: is this a lucid?
<Dr_Willis> demand a refund
<viaSanctus_> lucid?
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/134425/how-can-i-chroot-sftp-only-ssh-users-into-their-homes
<k1l> viaSanctus_: stop that ranting, please
<viaSanctus_> Dr_Willis, I wish I could pay and have it working
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: reading this as we speak
<k1l> viaSanctus_: what does "lsb_release -a" give you? (please put into a pastebin)
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: funny how I found that in about....what....5 seconds?
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: i found that before I even came to this channel
<viaSanctus_> no lsb modules are available
<viaSanctus_> ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: Hardy is very dead
<ddssc> ActionParsnip: and read the comment about it not working to lock user out of browsing the entire file system. as is usually the case.
<ActionParsnip> ddssc: http://shapeshed.com/chroot_sftp_users_on_ubuntu_intrepid/
<viaSanctus_> it's a printer controller
<Dr_Willis> wow a 5 yr old install.
<k1l> viaSanctus_: this is out of support anyway
<viaSanctus_> I just need to add a cutter device and therefor I need free space just to modify the config file
<ActionParsnip> cian1500ww: your release is not supported in any way you can name
<viaSanctus_> k1l, it's possible to free space in windows 3.01 even today
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: ^
<k1l> viaSanctus_: stop that ranting! last warning
<ActionParsnip> cian1500ww: tab fail, sorry
<viaSanctus_> oh buy we got a hero
<viaSanctus_> go ban me..very brave
<Dr_Willis> viaSanctus_:  and did you look at the size of the users ~/.xsession-errors file?    i never saw youmention it..
<viaSanctus_> Dr_Willis, yes
<viaSanctus_> 1180 large (guessing it's kb)
<Dr_Willis> delete that file. and clean out all the logs. is about all i can suggest.
<Dr_Willis> it could be GB
<jack_mathew> yeah
<viaSanctus_> Dr_Willis, did that
<jack_mathew> How I can pen test this website
<ActionParsnip> VaNNi: that's 1Mb. I recommend a clean install of Precise. It is LTS and supported til April 2017
<jack_mathew> http://thereligionofpeace.com/
<k1l> viaSanctus_: you come in here playing the" i know everything" guy. just blaming linux/ubuntu for everything. and then running a ubunut which is out of support since ages
<viaSanctus_> k1l, can we please keep it to this problem instead of my behavior
<k1l> good luck with that
<viaSanctus_> I'm frustrated, hence my words
<viaSanctus_> it's human..happens to every guy, you 2
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: its the same as calling Microsoft for Windows 98 support
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: they wont help you, its dead and gone. So is Hardy
<sharpy35> hey guys. under ubuntu, what is the best way to format a windows drive
<viaSanctus_> ffs..i ended up in an irc "there's a guy wrong on the net" situation
<Dr_Willis> sharpy35:  mkfs.nfts
<michael87> I did something stupid. I burnt a video file for a friend for his xbox 360 on windows 7 yesterday. today I burnt another video but on brasero burner on my ubuntu laptop and now the other video won't show on here. yet when I switch back to 7 it reads the OTHER video I burnt. is there a way for both of them to be read on a single system?
<Dr_Willis> sharpy35:  or use gparted
<viaSanctus_> i've never called ms in my life
<viaSanctus_> i just need a meg free space
<viaSanctus_> how hard can it be?
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: just explaining the support to you, noboy said anything a "wrong guy"
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: if its not hard, you do it
<sharpy35> okay thanks . i will try it with gparted
<Dr_Willis> viaSanctus_:  if somthing is growing as fast as you free space.. then you may want to use a live cd and exp,ore the fs and free up space
<michael87> burnt both on a single dvd btw
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  you mean a multi-session dvd?
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: you'll probably find a new install cures your issue
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure if ubuntu can access files on a 2nd session.
<Dr_Willis> not even sure how windows accesses them
<michael87> Dr_Willis, yeah I guess I did that.
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure how to Make a multi-session dvd. :)
<viaSanctus_> ActionParsnip, I'm in a production env with a whole team waiting for this to work
<sharpy35> if i format it to ntfs with gparted, then all files and so on will be deleted right_
<viaSanctus_> can't tell them, we need a new install
<viaSanctus_> I need a meg free space
<viaSanctus_> thats it
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a problem with locale and perl: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> viaSanctus_: your release isnt supported by the community
<Dr_Willis> do a scan for big files.. as you are monitoring disk space in a 2nd shell window.  delte somting.. see if the space frees up .. then fills back up
<michael87> dr_willis. damn :(
<Dr_Willis> if somthing is filling up space as fast as you free it.. you need to determine what
<Dudytz> I have the language set to en_US.UTF-8 and time, currency, ecc to it_IT ... but all perl programs outputs warning of locale settings ... please, see: http://pastebin.com/bAc6LBs3
<Guest21795> any known problems with qtcreator <-> gdb after last 13.10 updates?
<Dudytz> I do the locale-gen and dpkg-reconfigure locales ... without success
<ActionParsnip> Dudytz: have you asked in #perl too?
<Dr_Willis> if its just a warning. it shouldent hurt anything ;)
<Dr_Willis> i seem to recal seeing that error in the past ages ago
<Dudytz> no .. ok, I ask #perl
<Dudytz> thanks
<NET||abuse> I need to inspect traffic using burp, but not polute my phone with more certificates. it wants a pkcs12 passworded key, i created one from the pem mitmproxy is using and my phone is already set to accept. but it didn't work :(
<k1l> !saucy | Guest21795
<ubottu> Guest21795: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<NET||abuse> has anyone used these tools and knows how to succesfully convert the certs over for burpsuit?
<michael87> perhaps someone else can figure this out
<michael87> I did something stupid. I burnt a video file for a friend for his xbox 360 on windows 7 yesterday. today I burnt another video but on brasero burner on my ubuntu laptop and now the other video won't show on here. yet when I switch back to 7 it reads the OTHER video I burnt. is there a way for both of them to be read on a single system?
<Guest21795> thx
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  i doubt if its going to be possible on the 360
<Dr_Willis> michael87:  it
<Dr_Willis> its easier to just set up a dlna/upnp server ;)
<Dr_Willis> disks are so ... 1990
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: true true
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: sftp over wan :)
<Dr_Willis> been using Plex Server and Plex-pi lately here
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: yeah plex is pretty swee
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: plus plex can run on android too
<Dr_Willis> plex was on sale a week or so ago ;)
<Dr_Willis> got it then. I dont subscribe to that myplex however.
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> My X-server stopped working
<lolcat> How can I reconfigure it?
<lolcat> It goes into low-graphics, but no input works
<lolcat> has to be commandline
<lolcat> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<lolcat> !xorgconfg
<lolcat> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<lolcat> Anyone?
<linuxuz3r> try dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Dr_Willis> common issue.. cant say ive4 seen a common/simple fix.
<k1l> lolcat: what did you do before that happend? which driver is installed? where is the driver from?
<lolcat> I think I may have upgraded
<lolcat> I think I am using the AMD one
<lolcat> I probably need it to make me an inframs thingy?
<k1l> if its not the ubuntu driver but driver from some homepage you might need to reinstall it after a kernel upgrade
<lolcat> I can't enter homepages without X
<lolcat> How do I make it just use whatever is default?
<lolcat> Or would rebooint into .23 work?
<lucido> startup applications, the commands set there are executed as what user?
<Dr_Willis> depenmds on which ones you mean
<Heebie> Does anyone know of a xen-kernel package for Ubuntu that adds paravirtualisation under Xen?
<k1l> lolcat: yes, you could try the odler kernel entry in grub for testing
<Dr_Willis> ~/.config/autostart/ - ran as the user.
<lolcat> I just need ANY graphical interface
<Dr_Willis> lolcat:  sudo apt-get install jwm      then select jwm at the login screen perhaps?
<lolcat> I don't need 3d or 2d acceleration
<Dr_Willis> thats the most minimal window manager in the repos
<lolcat> Dr_Willis: I cant get to the login screen
<lolcat> It pops up: GRAPHICS PROBLEM DETECTED
<lolcat> And then it won't let me click or press anything
<k1l> lolcat: you could show the dmesg and syslog in a pastebin
<Dr_Willis> and the xorg log
<lolcat> k1l: I just want to revert to the standard driver
<k1l> lolcat: so you did something with drivers?
<lolcat> No
<lolcat> I upgraded my kernel
<k1l> upgraded manually?
<k1l> lolcat: do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and pastebinit /var/log/syslog" and show them both urls in here
<lolcat> k1l: It is a PITA to pastebin without X
<lucido> Dr_Willis, startup application preferences  the command is: /bin/sh sudo /usr/bin/nvclock -n 630 -m 610 -f, I need to know because I have to set up a nopassword option in the sudoers file
<lolcat> Is there any display enviroment I can start without lightdm ruinging everything?
<k1l> lolcat: use a tty then and just type the shortened url into here
<lolcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6191565
<lolcat> But all I need to do is to revert to the NORMAL STANDARD OPEN driver
<lolcat> Or even switch to the intel thing
<malinus> am I supposed to enable firewall on ubuntu with ufw or leav it off, like it is by default? It kinda worries me that the firewall is off by default?
<cfhowlett> malinus, turn it on if you want.
<lolcat> k1l: I just need the name of the packages I need to remove
<lolcat> fglrx
<lolcat> remove it
<lolcat> reinstall
<lolcat> aticonfig
<lolcat> done?
<FloodBot1> lolcat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l> lolcat: you got a amd video card? then its fglrx, yes
<k1l> make sure kernel-headers are installed for the kernel to led the module be build for you
<lolcat> k1l: I removed fglrx with apt and is now reinstalling, will that work?
<k1l> watch out for errors
<eeos> hi everybody! Incredible problem here: after the last apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade, every time I press the THIRD button of the mouse (right button) uit sends the laptop into SUSPEND mode!!!!
<eeos> What the heck?
<lolcat> There
<Dai_1987> eeos: all I can say is... lol
<eeos> Me to .... solved by removing the key binding .... for some strange reason it had set the key bdinding so that every time I pressed that button it went into suspend. :D
<eeos> so problem solved!
<nil_mane> hi
<cfhowlett> nil_mane, greetings
<hexacode> hey anyone know of proxy as a service out there? like a community of proxies that can be used and shuffled as a service
<Reacto> Can't get my usb --> ethernet adapter working, was plug and play in fedora :(
<k1l> hexacode: thats more a topic for the offtopic channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> Reacto: please show the "lsusb" line and show the dmesg output after putting it in in a pastebin please
<ActionParsnip> Reacto: what kernel module does it use in Fedora?
<Reacto> http://pastie.org/8377089
<Reacto> http://pastie.org/8377090
<Reacto> I'm not sure, I don't have fedora installed anymore
<Reacto> gonna try installing asix drivers
<ActionParsnip> Reacto: boot to the live desktop and connect it, then run:   sudo lshw -C network    once you see the module, you can make steps to get it into Ubuntu
<lenz> Hey there! I am having a problem with Empathy and it's facebook integration. Whome do I ask?
<k1l> Reacto: take a look into this: https://launchpad.net/ax88179
<k1l> (it states, that its running with kernel 3.11 in 13.10 ootb)
<a> quit
<a> exit
<Reacto> now it works :D
<Reacto> just installed asix
<lenz> Hey there! I am having a problem with Empathy and it's facebook integration. Whome do I ask?
<Reacto> another question though, what's the su equivalent in ubuntu?
<Reacto> in fedora su let me change to root
<Reacto> so I didnt have to write sudo infront of multiple commands
<lenz> Reacto "sudo -i"
<cfhowlett> !root|Reacto,
<ubottu> Reacto,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Reacto> in ubuntu I just get failed authentication
<Reacto> kk thanks
<Reacto> thought it was sudo -i, just didnt know if it was the same
<biojl> Hi, I have some trouble with the sound in ubuntu 12.04. I've tried all solutions I found in forums but nothing worked
<k1l> Reacto: there is no activated root account. so the ubuntu way is to use sudo instead
<biojl> my hint is that it may be some trouble with the graph card
<biojl> since I have 2 in devices
<biojl> anyone could help me_
<biojl> jl@Camazotz:~$ head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec* ==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <== Codec: Nvidia GPU 41 HDMI/DP  ==> /proc/asound/card1/codec#1 <== Codec: Creative CA0132
<biojl> hello?
<cfhowlett> biojl, if no one knows, no one speaks.
<rishi_> hi
<cfhowlett> rishi_, greetings
<rishi_> i would like to go for paid support ubuntu server
<biojl> ok...
<rishi_> india
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|rishi_,
<ubottu> rishi_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<rishi_> where will i get paid support in india
<rishi_> any third party ?
<cfhowlett> rishi_, http://www.ubuntu.com/support
<cfhowlett> rishi_, or this one ... http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/support
<rishi_> is there any official hardening document 12.04
<cfhowlett> !manual|rishi_,
<ubottu> rishi_,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> rishi_, "official"?  not that I know of
<kostkon> rishi_, documentation is here nevertheless https://help.ubuntu.com/
<rishi_> <cfhowlett> thanks for the link...
<cfhowlett> rishi_, no problem.  best of luck
<bulletxt|2> hi there, I'de like to use fusefat without being root or using sudo. Is this possible? Thanks
<Dr_Willis> if the user is in the fuse group - i thought they could use the various fuse tools. thats sort of the point of the fuse stuff
<Dr_Willis> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<Dr_Willis> but im not sure what fusefat does that the normal fat/vfat stuff dosent do
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis:  thanks but the problem is that I did put fuse in my user groups but still fusefat says permission denied
<Dr_Willis> you did log out of the user. and reloged in?
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis: I need to find a way to mount fat partitions as normal user,. any ideas?
<bulletxt|2> yea
<bulletxt|2> I did
<Dr_Willis> err.. with the ntfs-confg tool it can enable where users have full access to ntfs/vfat partions. or you can put a mount entry in fstab with the 'user' (or was it users) option
<Dr_Willis> for the specific filesystem
<Ceraphin> Hi all
<Ceraphin> Is there anyone with a Macbook air 4.2 (2011) with ubuntu in dual boot?
<Ceraphin> I can succeed to install it, i really could use some help
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis: since I don't know the partition (i only know it at runtime), I cant add it to fstab
<Ceraphin> and I don't even find any good help.
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt|2:  is it an internal or excternal drive? is it the same disk/partion every time? is it usb removeable?
<tbharath> My home directory is out of memory, I want to add memory of another drive, which has windows in it, how can we do that?
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis: its removable (its an SD)
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  you mean 'disk space'
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt|2:  a usb sd reader? or built in?>
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, yes, with out lost of contents
<cfhowlett> !mac|Ceraphin,
<ubottu> Ceraphin,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis: usb reader yea
<Ceraphin> Already done
<Ceraphin> but the problem is that the installer is freezing after selecting language
<asdfaaaa> I need help with AMD drivers 13.4 using Xubuntu 13.04, following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  you mount the partionm to some directory and give the user permissions/chown/chmod the filesystem and the user can store stuff there. no need to  'merge' the 2 - it will appear to the user as a directory in theor home if thats how you want
<cfhowlett> Ceraphin, so since something like 90% plus of the users in this channel are NOT Mac users ...
<asdfaaaa> I have gotten 2 blackscreen after reboots...
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt|2:  you are using the gui at all? or need this to be all console?
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, it is my another drive , /media/bharath/E8DC1A1EDC19E818/
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, how I  can do that?
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  and what filesystem is the drive using>
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis: console
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt|2:  i cant even find a fuse-fat package - but i am on my raspberry pi.
<bulletxt|2> Dr_Willis:  its fusefat
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt|2:  but im thiniking you got somntning setup wrong. because a user is supposed to be able to  use the fuse stuff
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, NTFS
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: its fusefat package
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  so you want to resize it?  or just want the user to have full access to it?
<Dr_Willis> !info fusefat
<ubottu> fusefat (source: fuse-umfuse-fat): File System in User Space - Module for FAT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1a-1 (raring), package size 32 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, I want my files store in another drive, from which I can exceute those files, now when I copy the executable files to another drive, it says permission denied, though I gave chmod +x to that file
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, can we solve the solution with out resizing?
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  you DONT chown/chmod ntfs/vfat -  if you need them to be executable on a vfat/ntfs then youy MUST mount the ntfs/vfat with the right options. Normally via a fstab entry in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sheldoraaaa> HEY guys im looking for a distribution that run on my old eeepc
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has several questions/answers with that question tbharath
<Dr_Willis> Sheldoraaaa:  xubuntu works well on my netbook
<cfhowlett> Sheldoraaaa, lubuntu and xubuntu are both optimized for low spec/older devices
<asdfaaaa> I need help with AMD drivers 13.4 using Xubuntu 13.04, following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<asdfaaaa> I have gotten 2 blackscreen after reboots...
<ActionParsnip> asdfaaaa: which ati gpu do you have?
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  i dont see in the fusefat docs/manpage where it works for a real disk.. just image files..
<asdfaaaa> Actionparsnip: HD 7950 (supported)
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/49392/how-to-mark-allow-executing-file-as-program-on-an-external-drive
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: I tried as root and it works.. in read only mode
<asdfaaaa> The installation went good but after reboot -> Black screen
<asdfaaaa> and CTRL-ALT-F2 dosen't work...
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, will the third bullet point works
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  what command are you using exactly?
<cfhowlett> asdfaaaa, now THAT makes me think you used corrupted ISO.  did you md5sum check?
<asdfaaaa> cfhowlett: Don't except that, used wget from AMD site
<asdfaaaa> here ->
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, it said "possibly dangerous"
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: fusefat -ro /dev/disk/dev/disk/by-label/MYLABEL   /media/folder
<asdfaaaa> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  i dont put linux executables on ntfs/vfat - its just sort of silly to be storing linux binaries on vfat/ntfs
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis:  thats because im doing with label but of course /dev/sda1 is the same thing
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, I am doing because I am out of memory
<asdfaaaa> DR_Willis: I'm on Xubuntu now :D
<ActionParsnip> asdfaaaa: why not use the additional drivers app in system settings?
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, but will it work?
<ActionParsnip> asdfaaaa: I believe spatry has a video how to guide for the drivers
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  once again.. you are out of DISK SPACE...  if you were out of MEMORY then you would want a bigger swap partition
<k1l> asdfaaaa: dont use the amd site driver. use the repo driver. that is supported in here
<asdfaaaa> ActionParsnip: true but I wanted to learn from installation packages...
<asdfaaaa> kll: Do you have a link, thanks
<ActionParsnip> asdfaaaa: check out spatry's channel on youtube
<Sheldoraaaa> Dr_willis I tried xubuntu but my sound card stopped for some reason, n I tried a few ways to fix it but still no working
<asdfaaaa> ActionParsnip: Of couse thank you as well!
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, sorry out of Disk space
<k1l> asdfaaaa: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<asdfaaaa> kll: They say third time is the shit...I Dont wanna format once again
<asdfaaaa> :D:D:D
<Sheldoraaaa> Dr_willis I assume its no supported
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  does any of the other fuse tools work for that user
<Dr_Willis> Sheldoraaaa:  did it work under ubuntu? did ut work for a while, then stop?
<asdfaaaa> ActionParsnip: Checking now, love you <2
<lenz> Hello everybody! How do I move my entire /home directory to a seperate partition?
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: fuseiso seems to work as normal user without issues
<k1l> asdfaaaa: what?
<cfhowlett> !home|lenz,
<ubottu> lenz,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ActionParsnip> k1l: lotta love in the channel
<Sheldoraaaa> Dr_willis yes it worked for old version of Ubuntu like 10,11 and nop no even working for a second
<lenz> Oh wow, thanks
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  you could always alter the sudoers file to allow that user to run fusefat as root. but from all the fuse docs ive seen  in the last 10 min, all fuse enabled users should be able to use the fuse stuff
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: yes in fact I cant understand why its not working ... :(
<asdfaaaa> kll: I have formated (Xubuntu) two times because the AMD GPU drivers crashed after reboot, I hope that I do not need to format the third time..
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  but ive not seen a single example of fusefat being used on a DEVICE. its always on a file..
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  that may be the core issue here.
<Dr_Willis> only root has full access to that device
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: yea I understand what you mean... any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  do you have a gui at all?
<k1l> asdfaaaa: you should look out what error happend and not just plain reformat.
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: everythijng must be done from CLI
<k1l> asdfaaaa: make sure the kernel headers are installed to let the video driver build properly
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: I'm writing bash scripts so everything must be done from consol
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, I did sudo mount -o remount,fmask=027 /media/bharath/E8DC1A1EDC19E818/, but doen't work
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, hey hey hey!   Blue is here!  NOW it's a party!
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  so you cant even run ntfs-config to enbable the  system to let users have full access to ntfs/vfat? that would be an eaier way
<asdfaaaa> kll: Will try, will atleast follow the YT guide ActionParsnip sent
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  a gui right NOW to just run that tool is what im asking about
<Dr_Willis> not a gui later
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: partitions will always be Fat16/32..  is this a problem for ntfs-3g ?
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-config handles them both
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: ok
<Dr_Willis> it has check box's to allow users full access. and it tweaqks the udisks, or udev. or whatever it is now a days..
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, think I'll retreat to a corner with my morning coffee :)
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: ok Ill see if ntfs-config helps me
<Dr_Willis> then i recall theres some tool other then mount  that will use that method to mount things
<Dr_Willis> pdisk? i rarely need the tool
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  you did check askubuntu.com about this? theres most likely several ways it could be done
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: I prefered your consulting :p anyways im going to try ntfs-config now and see how it can help me
<Dr_Willis> my sdcard is always /dev/mmcblk* ;)   so that would make it eaasier to do here.
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, pdsk?
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: in my case it always changes and I only know the label at runtime
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  so that label is always the same?
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: no , it changes
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: I don't see how to tell ntfs-config to allow non root users to mount  fat partition though
<Dr_Willis> theres a check box.
<Dr_Willis> it applies to both
<bulletxt> it says "allow to read/write to external devices"
<bulletxt> it does not say anything else though
<Dr_Willis> then you use the nautilus/cli/whatever tool that i cant rember to mount them
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: from cli whats the command then?  mount -L $label /$folder ?
<Dr_Willis> its not mount.. its some OTHER command
<Dr_Willis> might be at one of the following.
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bulletxt> ntfs-3g supports fat?
<Dr_Willis> they use the same tools
<Dr_Willis> ]sand options
<CatKiller> bulletxt: ntfs-3g supports ntfs
<bulletxt> my partitions will always be fat16/32 so I dont' see how ntfs-3g can help me
<Dr_Willis> because the tools are all using the same subsystem.
<Dr_Willis> ntfs/vfat are closely releated
<CatKiller> Dr_Willis: Are you sure about that? how are they closely related?
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, can you please help me , how can I make use of hard drive to run executables
<tbharath> ?
<CatKiller> Dr_Willis: ext2/3/4 are closely related, in fact ext2 can even mount ext3 and 4 partitions
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  askubuntu.com has sevarl questions/answers on mounting ntfs/vfat with executable bit set on EVERY file.
<Nosophorus> how do i install totem.thumbnailer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<CatKiller> bulletxt: So when you mount using ntfs-3g you use "FUSE", which is "File System in User Space". One advantage of mounting it in userspace is that you can mount it without being root
<Nosophorus> i mistakenly deleted it
<CatKiller> bulletxt: FAT32 uses a linux in kernel driver and a "mount" call
<bulletxt> CatKiller: but I need to mount fat16/32
<bulletxt> yea
<Sheldoraaaa> !
<bulletxt> CatKiller:  thats why I was looking at fusefat
<CatKiller> So you want to mount something not as root right?
<bulletxt> CatKiller: yes mount fat as non root
<bulletxt> CatKiller:  I cant force anything in fstab as device will always be different (and even label)
<Dr_Willis> !info pmount
<ubottu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.23-2 (raring), package size 94 kB, installed size 840 kB
<Nosophorus> how do i install totem.thumbnailer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> bingo
<CatKiller> here you go
<kostkon> !find thumbnailer
<ubottu> Found: ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, gnome-exe-thumbnailer, gnome-nds-thumbnailer, gnome-raw-thumbnailer, gnome-xcf-thumbnailer, kde-thumbnailer-deb, kde-thumbnailer-openoffice, kdegraphics-thumbnailers, kffmpegthumbnailer (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=thumbnailer&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  check out pmount
<bulletxt> should I go after pmount ? ok
<bulletxt> let me see
<Nosophorus> !find thumbnailer
<Dr_Willis> ]http://stackoverflow.com/questions/483460/how-to-mount-from-command-line-like-the-nautilus-does
<Dr_Willis> gvfs-mount also may be handy
<Dr_Willis> then theres 'udisks'
<Dubacco> i am looking for a text browser
<Dr_Willis> Dubacco:  theres like 3 in the repos
<CatKiller> Dubacco: lynx?
<Dr_Willis> linkx, lynx, and w3m
<Dr_Willis> links2 even ;)
<jack---> Dr_Willis, don't forget emacs :P
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis:  pmount -r  /dev/disk/by-label/P$label   /media/folder
<Dr_Willis> i try hard to forget emacs
<bulletxt> that worked!  how to unmount now...
<jack---> heh
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  ive never used the commands...
<buleeen> i installed lubuntu for someone (an ex-windows user) who is unhappy with the fact i left him without a guide on how to use it. i need to email him something of the kind in pdf form. anything that already exists?
<bulletxt> pumount
<bulletxt> lol
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  check the man pages perhaps? :) that url i posted mentioned sevarl tools.. some of those may be obsolete
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  the lxde homepage perhaps?
<cfhowlett> !manual|buleeen,
<ubottu> buleeen,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: pumount to unmount
<Dr_Willis> if he cant fitgure out  the basics of lxde.. well..  its so close to the classic windows setup its scary
<cfhowlett> buleeen, not sure if there's a lubuntu equivalent ...
<jack---> Dr_Willis: SEVERAL
<buleeen> is there one for lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> we are luckyu to have an official ubuntu manual. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its so .. well.. minimal in so many ways its scary
<Dr_Willis> wanting docs on how to use LXDE is one thing.. one on how to use Linux and the shell and stuff.. is another toally differnt thing
<bulletxt> Dr_Willis: ok I confirm pmount/ pumount are the solutions to my problem... thanks!
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  that command mey be becoming obsolete. id check that guide i posted just in case
<bulletxt> ok
<Dr_Willis> bulletxt:  and if you had NOT used that ntfs-config tool to allow users full access. then pmount may or may not have worked..
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, really I can't fine one, regarding that
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, *find
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, please help me, is it possible to resize?
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  yes. - use gparted
<schwoop> When setting disk quotas I can but a value for blocks into the quota file. How many bytes is a block?
<Dr_Willis> and theres several hits on askubuntu on ' ntfs file executable'
<Dr_Willis> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu%20ntfs%20file%20executable&t=raspberrypi
<Nosophorus> how do i install totem.thumbnailer in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Nosophorus> i mistakenly deleted it
<kawkaw> hello, best dist for an asus eepc?
<ezra-s> Nosophorus, "apt-cache search totem" find the appropiate package and install it
<ezra-s> kawkaw, ubuntu of course
<kawkaw> ofcourse but what version`?
<ezra-s> any
<ezra-s> it really depends on kernel
<ezra-s> not distro version
<buleeen> thanxx
<ActionParsnip> kawkaw: there is no single best
<kostkon> !find totem-video-thumbnailer
<ubottu> File totem-video-thumbnailer found in totem, totem-common, totem-dbg
<ActionParsnip> kawkaw: each distro has advantages and disadvantages
<ezra-s> ActionParsnip, there is, here is ubuntu, in debian channel is debian, in arch channel is arch, and so on :P
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: I'd go for tinycore or puppy but Im a bit more versed in Linux than many
<kostkon> Nosophorus, locate totem-video-thumbnailer
<kawkaw> k
<ActionParsnip> !find totem-video-thumbnailer
<ezra-s> ActionParsnip, you have to be in their respective channels to promote those choices :P
<ubottu> File totem-video-thumbnailer found in totem, totem-common, totem-dbg
<kostkon> Nosophorus, http://askubuntu.com/a/115855/1651
<Dr_Willis> kawkaw:  xubuntu or lubuntu should work fine on a netbook
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: its not always the 'best' choice though, just because you are in a channel should not sway choices
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu works very well on my eee netbook.
<ezra-s> ActionParsnip, I know, but it is the same as "which distro is best for..." question, so best reply is to look at the #channel you are in and reply
<Dr_Willis> we all know Minix is best ;P
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: i tend to ignore channel, and advise on needs. There were no needs specified so there is no best
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: ha
<home555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FsKFaSip1g
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: ask a silly question, an all that6
<Nosophorus> kostkon: totem-video-thumbnailer is installed in my machine, it's in /usr/bin/
<ezra-s> ActionParsnip, bahhhm you're too serious ;P
<kostkon> Nosophorus, but you aren't getting any thumbnails?
<Nosophorus> kostkon: yep, i'm not getting any thumbnails here
<kostkon> Nosophorus, try clearing the thumbnail cache, http://askubuntu.com/a/2609/1651  logout even after that if you want
<Nosophorus> kostkon: ffmpegthumbnailer creates thumbnails for video files, but i don't get any thumbnails for mp3 files
<kostkon> Nosophorus, you mean cover art?
<Nosophorus> kostkon: yes
<Nosophorus> totem.thumbnailer was creating them
<Nosophorus> but i mistakenly deleted it
<kostkon> Nosophorus, then recreate it, i gave you the answer describing how to do it
<kenn_> hi Ubunturs
<kostkon> Nosophorus, "I then made a change in /usr/share/thumbnailers/totem.thumbnailer... etc"
<kenn_> i can not set sleep time
<Nosophorus> kostkon: i'll try that
<kostkon> Nosophorus, create the file /usr/share/thumbnailers/totem.thumbnailer and put the three lines mentioned below
<kenn_> it sleeps in 5 minutes whatever i set
<kostkon> Nosophorus, e.g. sudo nano /usr/share/thumbnailers/totem.thumbnailer
<Nosophorus> kostkon: yep, i'm doing that right now
<kostkon> Nosophorus, also clear the cache if you haven't done it already and maybe logout and log back in
<Nosophorus> kostkon: i'm affraid of doing that because i could lose some thumbnails i like and that were generated by totem.thumbnailer
<kostkon> Nosophorus, ok then
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, I got a command /dev/hda1  /mnt/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,exec,fmask=000  0  0
<Nosophorus> kostkon: thanks, dude!
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, but when I tried mount /dev/sda4 I got
<kostkon> Nosophorus, it worked?
<Nosophorus> kostkon: it's working flawleslly!!
<kostkon> Nosophorus, nice
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/windows: No such file or directory
<Nosophorus> kostkon: thank you very much! =]
<kostkon> Nosophorus, :)
<angs> I installed ubuntu via wubi on 20 GB space. Now, I need more space. how can I increase the memory space of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> angs, you do realize wubi is for tESTING not of long-term installation?
<cfhowlett> angs, and 20 gigs should be more than adequate.  suggest you look into dual booting
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  the mount guides/wiki mention how the mountpoint MUST MUST exist befor you mount to it
<Joeyjoeswe> Hi! I am completely new to ubuntu. Trying to install lighttpd at Ubuntu 9.10(I got an reason for using that old one), just getting msg like: "couldnt find  package lighttpd" Hope someone can give me a hint!
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  so make the directory
<cfhowlett> JoeyJoeJo, end of life means no support here.  use a supported version and ask
<Dr_Willis> tbharath:  and i doubt if hda1 is correct for your setup.  most likely its sda1
<angs> cfhowlett, what can go wrong if I use wubi in the long term? I have been using wubi for 2 years already
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, I changed to sda4
<Dr_Willis> angs:  it can break on some trivial upgrade.. and basically its a dead project now
<Dudytz> hi all! how the good way to mount two directories (eg. /var and /home) to the related directories in the same other partition? ... eg: sda1 is the root, /var and /home are directories mounted in the sda2 partition (sda2->/var and sda2->/home)
<Dr_Willis> !eol | Joeyjoeswe
<ubottu> Joeyjoeswe: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> angs, I'm not even going to go into the exhaustive list of what can go wrong.  the wubi developers have stated it's purpose is testing.  using it for something else , like long term installation , is inadvisable at best
<tbharath> Dr_Willis, awesome, it works, thanks a lot
<angs> chfhowlett, thanks for the info, I did not know it
<cfhowlett> angs, no worries.  best of luck.
<Dr_Willis> if you cant partion to use ubuntu. id say use virtualbox and put lubuntu in it :)
<angs> thanks
<vorlket> trying to automount ext hdd using 12.04 server, can you give me pointer to how to, thanks!
<CatKiller> vorlket: fstab
<Dr_Willis> !fstab | vorlket
<ubottu> vorlket: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> Hmm,. did my script just print out a tinyurl? or was i the only one to see that?
<CatKiller> Dr_Willis: nope
<Dr_Willis> think it was just visibe to me. ;)(
<vorlket> catKiler, Dr_Willis, ubottu: thanks!
<Dr_Willis> weechat has severa tinyurl type scripts.. wasent sure if i was  spamming the channelo with them
<CatKiller> :)
<Dr_Willis> latest weechat has some kicking scripting features. ;P
<Dr_Willis> Night all
<jhutchins> About 60 seconds from power on to fully logged in with manual login on this old Dell GX280 with 1G RAM.
<Hungary> Dr_Willis: Do you remember me? I was needing help with ethernet card drivers with installing ubuntu server yesterday
<vusie> hi guys can ayone help me with a face recognition software for login...
<vusie> anyone?
<vusie> m in ubuntu 12.10
<cfhowlett> vusie, if no one knows, no one speaks
<vusie> cfhowlett: guess thats it
<Hungary> Can someone help me to figure out why a driver error comes up when im installing ubuntu server 12.04
<Hungary> Im getting a problem with the ethernet card driver during installation
<aze_> hii
<Sp88> hi
<aze_> bigginer
<aze_> ;)
<rahull> How do I turn on wifi in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hungary> !drivers
<aze_> thnx
<ccha> hello, there is a rsync process as defunct. I try to kill -9 this process, but it doesn't work
<sdn3rd> whats the channel for saucy?
<cfhowlett> !saucy|sdn3rd,
<ubottu> sdn3rd,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ccha> how can kill it ?
<sdn3rd> thanks cfhowlett
<sdn3rd> also, generic question, does anyone know of any centralized certificate management solution for linux?
<sdn3rd> or any in development
<kumbaya> My ubuntu machine is not feeling very well. I don't even know where to start explaining this. For an instance if I run apt-get -f install I get apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12:cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<kumbaya> I get these errors ALOT
<kumbaya> Also, could not find platform independent libraries prefix
<kumbaya> What is the way forward here?
<monicat> ciao
<monicat> !list
<ubottu> monicat: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jmgk> hi
<jmgk> :)
<nn0101> kumbaya: reinstall the package that provides libapt-pkg.so.4.12
<nn0101> hello
<nn0101> kumbaya: ldd $(which apg-get)
<kumbaya> nn0101: I did not quite understand your last message there. Am not that familiar
<kumbaya> oh nn0101 it says not found
<kumbaya> on some files here.
<kumbaya> libapt-pkg.so* and libstdc++.so.6
<nn0101> kumbaya: go to packages.ubuntu.com and download libapt-pkg4.12
<kumbaya> only terminal access to its wget?
<kumbaya> jeez, how can I see my machine architecture?
<kumbaya> amd64 or i386?
<jhutchins> kumbaya: You might be able to patch it back together, but it will probably be easier just to re-install.  Do you know how it got this way?  Is your disc failing?
<ezra-s> kumbaya, "uname -a" will tell you all
<jhutchins> kumbaya: uname -a
<kumbaya> This is a server which we for some reason are responsible for.
<kumbaya> so it's a deb file?
<kumbaya> I cant use wget
<kumbaya> error while loading shared libraries libidn.so.11
<nn0101> once you get the pkg, dpkg -i
<kumbaya> What could be causing all these issues?
<kumbaya> it seem to have happened like that, bang.
<nn0101> it doesn't happen 'like that'.
<kumbaya> lol
<kumbaya> sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<kumbaya> it's a virtual server so virtual disk.
<kumbaya> Can I check the filesystem integrity?
<kumbaya> cannot access /usr/lib/sudo:
<kumbaya> is this system screwed?
<nn0101> just reimage your system. it will save you more time.
<nn0101> backup your valuable belongings <- goes without saying.
<nn0101> (whatever that might be :)
<nn0101> anyone used one of these suckers? http://www.megabuy.com.au/hp-712317-371-proliant-gen8-g1610t-microserver-p20378826.html
<nn0101> seems to be good value for the money
 * nn0101 wanders off.....
<juniour> how list column name of a table plz help??
<juniour> in sqlite3
<juniour> anybody here have idea of sqlite3???
<Pici> juniour: That really doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu support. Check sqlite's documentation.
<nn0101> juniour: .header on
<juniour> nn0101 what this do??
<juniour> nn0101 thanks bro got it
<juniour> :)
<nn0101> juniour: it shows table column whilst using sqlite cli tool
<juniour> nn0101 yea i tried ,i got thanks
<nn0101> np
<Abbas-> guys, for someone who's used to windows and slightly to ubuntu
<Abbas-> is KDE more user firendly or gnome?
<Abbas-> i m getting backtrack iso and i have to choose one of the two
<ikonia> Abbas-: 1.) backtrack is dead 2.) this channel doesn't do polls 3.) this channel doesn't support backtrack
<ikonia> Abbas-: I'd suggest a LOT more research before you do things
<BluesKaj_> !backtrack > Abbas-
<ubottu> Abbas-, please see my private message
<krux> 4.all you can do in backtrack you can do in ubuntu :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj_: I actually think that factoid needs updating
<BluesKaj_> ikonia, like the OS :)
<ikonia> BluesKaj_: I will deal with the factoid now
<juniour> krux yeaa
<fishcooker> how to check that there is device on ttyx?
<fishcooker> i've serial device here
<Abbas-> ikonia ;p
<Abbas-> ppl still suggest backtrack for wifi research
<theadmin> Abbas-: That doesn't matter, this channel doesn't support it.
<Abbas-> hmm im just wondering which one out of KDE / GNOME is more user frienldy
<Abbas-> less shell like stuff
<ikonia> Abbas-: then they are fools
<Abbas-> harsh ;p
<theadmin> Abbas-: Uh. Both are pretty friendly if you ask me
<ikonia> not at all, suggesting a dead distro is stupid
<theadmin> Abbas-: But GNOME is ridiculously bloated nowadays so eh
<Abbas-> you  typed like 12 wrods ;p
<Abbas-> instead of telling me which ones easeir but k
<ikonia> Abbas-: it's personal opinion, that's why you can't see "this one is easier" as what I find easier you may find harder
<theadmin> Abbas-: You can find screenshots and other stuff on http://kde.org and http://gnome.org , see for yourself.
<jhutchins> Abbas-: kde has traditionally offered more user customization and features.  With KDE4 they've gotten very complex and interconnected, with multiple servers running full time for things like metadata indexing and contact sharing between apps.
<Enouk> lot's of nerds here I quess :P
<jhutchins> Abbas-: Gnome has recently moved toward removing customization and features in favor of user simplicity.
<neoshroom> I've followed directions here to log SFTP for Chrooted Users.  It used to work and I got both "sshd" and "internal-sftp" entries in the log.  However, now I only seem to get "sshd" entries (which is only login/logoff but not transfers).  Any idea what could be going wrong?
<neoshroom> Here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081637
<cson> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 on a pretty modern laptop and compiz still sucks and is burning up a core.  Does anybody have this issue?
<jhutchins> Abbas-: Many people have felt that the two main desktops were going way too far and becoming bloated.  They've turned to things like xfce, lxde, and forks of the big desktops like cinnamon.
<Abbas-> ah
<Abbas-> gud gud
<Abbas-> i'll get it then
<Abbas-> thx guys
<Abbas-> ah
<BluesKaj_> jhutchins, I tried cinnamon yesterday on different partition , but i was missing some important parts of the desktop like the panel . ii it's anything like gnome shell then I'd consider it as a fallback OS
<theadmin> Welp... It's october, where's the traditional countdown on ubuntu.com? :D
<tsongki> anyone please help. i had trouble connecting my external hard disk. Im using 13.04 here is the site http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192277/
<theadmin> tsongki: Sounds like it's messed up
<cson> tsongki: try fdisk?
<cson> fisk /dev/sdb
<Zyroo> Hi  i want to share interconnection to local area systems from a server machine how can i do that
<cson> fdisk
<tsongki> cson, i need the files inside my external hdd.
<ikonia> !ics | cson
<ubottu> cson: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<tsunamie> heys guys. I am using start-stop-daemon to start a java web application. However every time I try and enter java flags to the command the thing crashes out. IT does'nt start and says it can't start
<cson> tsongki: does is mount on other OSes?
<cson> it
<Zyroo> How can i share without iptables is there any way to do that
<theadmin> Zyroo: ...Read the article, it has a GUI method outlined
<sheldoraaaa> yo
<Zyroo> theadmin: I dont have a GUI access thats why i am here
<cson> tsunamie: what's the complete command
<theadmin> Zyroo: Oookay, well I'm not very familiar with CLI networking to be honest :/
<cson> zyroo: what's wrong with iptables?
<ikonia> Zyroo: iptables is the best/correct way to do it, or setup a proxy such as squid,
<tsunamie> cson - worked it out. Thanks. I ran the command manaully outside of the script and started debugging it from there. The problem siss that you need to add -- and then put the flags on the end of that
<theadmin> What's the correct way to start an OpenVPN connection on boot? The configuration is stored in a single .ovpn file and NetworkManager doesn't like inline keys
<Zyroo> cson: I have a dedicated firewall infront of all thats why i am asking for no iptable
<tsunamie> cson, this is because the start-stop-daemon thinks the flags I am adding onto the end of the command are apart of the start-stop-daemon requests and not flags to feed into the damon command
<Zyroo> ikonia: Is there any way with kernel route tables
<cson> tsunamie: cool, running shit manually always helps.
<ikonia> iptables is the kenrel routing
<Zyroo> so if i use ip route command iptables is working behind it right?
<ikonia> Zyroo: no
<magdur_> guys could you suggest a software like working ccleaner?
<Zyroo> ikonia: ok
<theadmin> magdur_: BleachBit gets close enough.
<BluesKaj> magdur_, clean autoclean and autoremove , with apt-get
<cson> theadmin/ikonia: does compiz suck on your desktop?
<theadmin> cson: Uh, no. Works fine here. If you experience graphics issues the suggestion is to stay on 12.04 for now.
<theadmin> cson: Or just use a different DE.
<cson> theadmin: damn.  I have to use 13 because 12 doesn't detect some of my newer hardware correctly.
<theadmin> cson: Ah. Just fire up Xubuntu for example then
<jack---> saucy works perfectly here
<cson> I've already invested too much time into setting up the perfect dev environment.. 13.10 must be around the corner.
<theadmin> cson: You don't have to reinstall, eh, you can just install Xfce from within your current setup.
<cson> theadmin: honestly I've had really bad luck with lubuntu and xubuntu.. particularly with GRUB.
<theadmin> cson: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> cson: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<theadmin> cson: Err. GRUB has nothing to do with those -- they use the same source tree and package versions as the plain Ubuntu
<jack---> nothing to do with anybuntu
<Blacklite_> I'd like to repeal a ban from #ubuntu-offtopic
<jack---> grub is grub
<theadmin> Blacklite_: Please join #ubuntu-ops for the purpose.
<Pici> Blacklite_: #ubuntu-ops
<ActionParsnip> Blacklite_: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Blacklite_> thanks
<theadmin> cson: Err, sorry, sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install xubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> cson: lubuntu and xubuntu differ only by the default app set once the OS loads, the kernel and grub are 100% identical
<theadmin> cson: With recommends it will pull a bunch of Xubuntu-specific stuff in, you usually don't want that
<theadmin> cson: Without, it's just the desktop
<alkisg> Hi, in 12.04 all java applets crash my firefox, could someone try to load this page, so that in case he succeeds, would tell me what version of java he has so that I can use that one instead?
<alkisg> Warning, might crash your firefox: http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSB102/536/3539,14538/extras/Activities/Kef1_1_barkaris/Kef1_1_barkaris.html
<cson> GRUB fucked up with a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 for me.. I had to do some hackish shit on the MBR just so the laptop wouldn't boot into the windows 8 partition.
<cson> however, ubuntu got it right so there's some difference.
<theadmin> alkisg: Doesn't crash here. Just hangs.
<alkisg> theadmin: with 100% cpu usage for java/firefox?
<theadmin> alkisg: No, just... hangs. Doesn't do anything :/
<theadmin> alkisg: Gray square, is all
<theadmin> alkisg: Also the site is in Greek.
<alkisg> theadmin: I have the gray square here too, but in top ==>  9824 alkisg    20   0 1283m  56m  18m S  100  1.4   7:05.54 java ==> that 100% is the java cpu usage, and in .xsession-errors I see problems with net.sourceforge.jnlp.runtime.JNLPClassLoader.initializeResources
<alkisg> Sorry about the Greek, but no worries, I'm not asking anyone to understand what it says there :)
<cson> computerssssssssssss
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: which java are you using?
<theadmin> alkisg: Well, here it takes about 1% of CPU, but doesn't do anything... useful regardless
<theadmin> Considering it's a Java app, a CPU usage that low is suspicious
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: openjdk 6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192382/
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: tried oracle java?
<alkisg> theadmin: you're supposed to see the problem with the wolf, the sheep and the box of cabbage there
<alkisg> The gray box means it failed
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: thanks,let me try...
 * alkisg was just wondering if the "default" java installation was working for anyone here...
<cson> theadmin: alright running apt-get xubuntu-desktop now... forgot the --no-install-recommends though
<alkisg> Because it never works for me, since 12.04 - it was working in previous versions
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: webupd8 have a ppa for it
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: miakes installing easier
<alkisg> ty, trying...
<angs> when I do apt-get update and upgrade on ubuntu 12.04, I get "/sbin/ldconfig.real: Can't open configuration file /usr/local/lib: Too many open files" message. how can I close unnecessary files or what can I do with it?
<ActionParsnip> angs: tried a reboot?
<angs> no but it is not my first time I get such error
<angs> can I increase the opened file limit?
<cson> ang: try lsof and start killing shit
<ActionParsnip> angs: do your partitions have free space?
<BluesKaj> cson, stuff would be a better word
<ActionParsnip> angs: df -h      will show you
<angs> hmm that could be the problem, I have less space
<angs> like 1 GB
<angs> I will try to remove some unnecessary files, thanks ActionParsnip
<cson> make sure you have free inodes too
<angs> how can I check it?
<cson> it's probably df -i
<cson> you'll have to man it
<angs> cson, thanks
<cson> xubuntu-desktop installed, rebooting.
<alkisg> ActionParsnip: yeah, the oracle java works fine. Too bad that openjdk just hangs...  :-/ thanks you!
<troulouliou_dev> hi can i install   ubuntu 13.04 from the x86 desktop iso on a cpu that does not support pae (this kernel require the flollowing featuresnot present on the cpu cmovbe ...)
<theadmin> troulouliou_dev: You can't, you need to use the network install, it provides pae-less images
<alkisg> troulouliou_dev: the cmov issue is not the same as the pae issue
<alkisg> You need 10.04 for that
<alkisg> theadmin: 13.04 has a non-pae kernel in the repositories?!
<troulouliou_dev> alkisg,exact mesage is ..not present on the cpu : movbe
<theadmin> alkisg: Yeah, it does, but the images are built with PAE
<troulouliou_dev> maybe cmovbe :) screen is not well aligned
<theadmin> alkisg: The network install provides a non-PAE image
<alkisg> theadmin: are you sure? can you give me a link to packages.ubuntu.com that shows the non-pae kernel in 13.04?
<alkisg> Because I was pretty sure that 12.04 was the last one to have non-pae kernels available...
<alkisg> And that from 12.10 even the name of the kernel doesn't contain pae anymore, because there's nothing else
<alkisg> troulouliou_dev: I haven't seen the movbe message, but for the cmov message, 12.04 isn't working, it needs 10.04
<ActionParsnip> alkisg: if it works then screw it
<theadmin> alkisg: Oh, never mind, you are correct
<alkisg> I think both cases are different than the pae/nonpae issue
<theadmin> alkisg: I was thinking 12.04
<alkisg> theadmin: thanks for checking.
<troulouliou_dev> alkisg, ok checking for the movbe on internet; maybe not related to pae then
<cson> theadmin: thanks for the push.  xubuntu has freed up my cores.  I can even watch vlc full screen now.
<theadmin> cson: err... well... good?
<theadmin> cson: lol
<cson> what a difference
<ActionParsnip> cson: lighter on resources
<ActionParsnip> cson: doesnt use junk compiz
<cson> actionparsnip: yeah this is amazing, compiz was burning up cores, and tuning it with ccgm just made it worst.
<ActionParsnip> cson: you can use a different WM with Gnome if you want, you can use xfwin4 with Gnome but if you are happy with the result you have then I'd stick
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: You can't use a different WM with Unity though. Unity's a Compiz plugin
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: yes bt compiz was the issue, Gnome is still the DE
<theadmin> (which is a terrible decision. They really gotta make it standalone)
<troulouliou_dev> any idea what this movbe requirement is ?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: disable unity, install tint2 and have it run at boot, job done
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: eheh, nah, I like Unity
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i prefer openbox as standalone wm :)
<sedeki> I have a python script that never finishes, where do I put it to run it on startup?
<cson> sedeki: your .bashrc would work
<cson> unless you want it to run at the system level
<angs> does ubuntu use  old kernel versions (linux-image-X.X.XX-XX-generic)?
<kostkon> sedeki, startup apps?
<Knuckle> I created a live USB stick, with a 4 GB persistence file. Can I assume any unused space after that will never be necessary and I can decrease the partition size to match the data there?
<k1l> angs: ?
<angs> I have linux-image-3.5.0-21-generic to linux-image-3.5.0-40-generic. I will remove old versions as they occupy 115 MB space each. are they needed files?
<valashu> hi everyone! running into some problems with wine: "could not load python.dll"
<valashu> msr,y m a little lost there
<k1l> angs: no you can delete theese old kernel packages. and remove the linux-headers files too. but keep at least one kernel :)
<angs> sure:) thanks :)
<angs> do you know why ubuntu does not remove old ones as it gets a newer version
<theadmin> angs: If the new one doesn't work for you, you can just use the old one
<theadmin> angs: If it does work, you should remove old ones
<theadmin> angs: This will remove all kernels apart from the currently running one: dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<tty2> hey guys so i just installed ubuntu on a chroot inside my chromebook.. everythign works fine. but by default gnome appears to be in "touch" mode. Meaning that instead of the usual toolbars you see at the top and bottom there is this touch interface. It also seems to lack workspaces, etc. So my question is, any idea on how to force it back to looking like a regular gnome desktop?
<angs> theadmin, thanks
<theadmin> tty2: Ubuntu uses Unity nowadays, not the GNOME shell or panel
<Mrokii> Hello. What can I do when, after a crash and a reset my system (login-screen) doesn't come up anymore? I go to the window that talks about starting in low graphics mode but that seems to hang as well.
<Strit> What does this mean: Oct  4 16:19:33 strit-ubuntu kernel: [31757.129427] phy2 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x7010 with error -71.
<tty2> theadmin, are you telling me i cant run gnome on ubuntu?
<theadmin> tty2: You can, you just need to install gnome-shell or gnome-panel
<tty2> theadmin, well that is probably what the app that installed this did (i dont know how to check, but i explicitly told it to install gnome)
<tty2> theadmin, so assuming it installed gnome-panel or gnome-shell, what would the solution be?
<theadmin> tty2: Eh. Do you have a panel on the left with the Ubuntu logo on it and "pinned" apps?
<dlsffef> Before you login dosent give you the option to run Gnome classic?
<tty2> theadmin, nope, i have a single toolbar across the top, int he top left it says "Activities" which brings up a touch-based menu of apps, in the middle is the time/date and to the right is my username with a drop down with logoff, system settings, etc
<theadmin> tty2: Ah, that's GNOME.
<theadmin> tty2: The Gnome Shell. It's not a touch interface, it's just how GNOME looks by default nowadays
<theadmin> tty2: Install gnome-panel for the "classic" GNOME look.
<tty2> theadmin, wow really? i hate it!
<tty2> theadmin, ok gnome-panel it is then.. though im not sure how to unintall this and install the other.. bah crouton automated everything :(
<tty2> i am used to gentoo so it is already a big change for me to use ubuntu at all
<theadmin> tty2: Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome-session-fallback
<BluesKaj> tty2, then ubuntu will be a welcome relief for you :)
<alkisg> theadmin: ah, btw, apturl no longer works since some months now (it worked before), at least in my 12.04, so the link you posted doesn't work, does it work for you/
<alkisg> ?
<Strit> My wireless adapter disconnects me from the internet sometimes. When it happens I get the following in /var/log/syslog: Oct  4 16:19:33 strit-ubuntu kernel: [31757.129427] phy2 -> rt2x00usb_vendor_request: Error - Vendor Request 0x07 failed for offset 0x7010 with error -71.
<alkisg> Firefox then prompts "what application should I open that link with?"
<alkisg> It doesn't know about apt...
<tty2> BluesKaj, i started on debian before moving to gentoo. I really have no complaints over gentoo. but the last thing i wanna start is a distro war :)
<theadmin> alkisg: Opens with the Software Centre here
<alkisg> theadmin: which ubuntu version?
<theadmin> tty2: If you prefer the command-line, run "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"
<theadmin> alkisg: 13.04. But worked on 12.04 too...
<alkisg> It did; it stopped working a few months ago
<alkisg> It might be missing some "firefox-gnome-integration" or something...
<theadmin> alkisg: Install xul-ext-ubufox
<BluesKaj> tty2, it was merely a comment meant to be humorous
<alkisg> theadmin: could you please pastebin the output of this? dpkg -l '*firefox*'|grep ^ii
<alkisg> Right, let me see...
<tty2> theadmin, apparently that was already installed
<theadmin> alkisg: I don't use FF, so that ain't gonna do much...
<alkisg> It's installed
<u3> html decoder ?
<theadmin> tty2: Oh, okay. Log out, click on the circle thing in the login screen and choose "GNOME Classic".
<alkisg> theadmin: ah, maybe you've manually set the apt: url handler, then, in your browser's preferences...
<tty2> theadmin, im pretty sure if i logout i just windup back at the chromebook os.. but let me try
<theadmin> tty2: Oh... Huh.
<theadmin> alkisg: Nope, it just worked magically
<alkisg> theadmin: google-chrome? chromium?
<u3> ubuntu 13.04 gnome shell classic
<theadmin> alkisg: Google Chrome
<u3> don work
<fossterer> Hi! I have a problem making a script executable <headbang>
<fossterer> #!/bin/sh doesn't help
<alkisg> theadmin: yeah google-chrome is smarter, it's using xdg-open instead of some @#(*&@#$ internal mapping like firefox
<theadmin> alkisg: Can't you tell Firefox to use xdg-open too?
<Tylertwo> fossterer: What permissions does the script have?
<tty2> theadmin, yup, logout just puts me back at chromeos (from there i can access the shell for ubuntu specifically though (its a chroot)
<u3> Hello how can i get the freetuxtv on ubuntu 12.04.3
<tty2> theadmin, so if there is a config file somewhere i can edit to tell startgnome to use gnome-panel i can edit it
<Strit> fossterer, you need to make it executable by chmod +x /path/to/file
<theadmin> tty2: Hm, I have no idea what to do with that...
<theadmin> tty2: Can you just run "gnome-session-fallback"?
<alkisg> theadmin: per user, yeah, but unfortunately the problem is that we can't use apt:// URLs in how-to's anymore
<tty2> instead of startgnome?
<theadmin> tty2: Yeah
<tty2> theadmin, i can give it a go, brb
<kostkon> !find freetuxtv
<ubottu> Found: freetuxtv
<kostkon> !info freetuxtv
<ubottu> freetuxtv (source: freetuxtv): Internet television and radio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.5~dfsg1-1 (raring), package size 246 kB, installed size 982 kB
<flare> hi i have problem to install private drivers in ubuntu 13.04
<theadmin> alkisg: This is broken :/
<kostkon> !info freetuxtv precise
<flare> i dont have internet
<ubottu> Package freetuxtv does not exist in precise
<ActionParsnip> flare: what are 'private drivers'?
<wadie> I can't see the video of any movie..happening on vlc and movie player. using unity 2d
<flare> privative
<BluesKaj> orbly means proprietary
<ActionParsnip> wadie: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<BluesKaj> probly
<ActionParsnip> flare: yes, do you mean 'Proprietary'?
<ActionParsnip> flare: like Nvidia drivers?
<flare> yes
<wadie> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Strit> flare, Propriatery?
<flare> all drivers
<ActionParsnip> wadie: do you have video driverz set up well?
<Strit> flare, wireless USB or ethernet?
<wadie> not sure,but it was all working fine on unity 3d
<ActionParsnip> flare: what are you wanting to install drivers for? What hardware?
<flare> ubunto didnt recognize video drivers
<wadie> ActionParsnip, not sure,but it was all working fine on unity 3d
<flare> thats the problem
<ActionParsnip> flare: what video chip do you use?
<flare> zafire
<ActionParsnip> flare: ubuntu, not ubunto
<flare> zaphire
<ActionParsnip> flare: ati?
<ActionParsnip> flare: run:  lspci | grep -i vga    what is output?
<u3> have some one here have Firefox open 1000 websites,and the pc is wery slow,i think it was a virus
<ActionParsnip> u3: depends on RAM amount, if you have a low amount of RAM it will be slow
<ActionParsnip> !virus | u3
<ubottu> u3: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> u3: this isnt windows, so suggesting it is a virus is ridiculous
<flare> the chip is ati turks pro (radeon hd 6570)
<ActionParsnip> flare: ok and run:  cat /etc/issue    what is output?
<u3> ubottu,thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tty2> theadmin, ok so that didnt work.. i did find however where gnome is called in the config files
<ActionParsnip> u3: so, how can it be a virus?
<Ari-Yang> flare, I would not advise you to use fglrx (unless you're an avid gamer) because it has terrible 2D acceleration.
<u3> if i write it this way what is a virus
<flare> cat /etc issue didnt run
<fossterer> Tylertwo: Strit: I tried 777, 755 & with/without sudo too but in vain!
<flare> because didnt exist directory
<BluesKaj> cat /etc/issue , flare
<flare> ari-yang:i write like that
<tty2> brb gonna gtry something else
<wadie> ActionParsnip, it says in the system details that the graphics card is unkown
<ActionParsnip> u3: a virus is defined as a program that repicates itself to other systems
<ActionParsnip> wadie: what GPU do you use?
<Strit> fossterer, you shouldn't use numbers for it, just use chmod +x and afterwards run it with ./filename
<ActionParsnip> wadie: lspci | grep -i vga    will tell you
<wadie> intel family graphics
<wadie> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<ActionParsnip> wadie: then you could try the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh, more stable) or you could formulate an xorg.conf file to specify better settings than udev can detect
<Tylertwo> fossterer: What do you mean "in vain"? You successfully changed the permissions but it still wouldn't run?
<flare> cat/etc/issue not working
<wadie> how do I go for the less fresh more stable update ?
<BluesKaj> flare , there's aspace after cat
<flare> the directory not exist
<flare> ok
<BluesKaj> copy and paste it
<BluesKaj> flare, cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> flare: note thespace in the command
<mipo> I have error on update: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com raring Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ActionParsnip> flare: cat /etc/issue   is not cat/etc/issue    is it...
<stroodlepup> my card reader still worked with the 2.6.x kernel, I currently use the 3.2.x kernel. how do I make it work in 3.2?
<wadie> ActionParsnip, how do I do it ?
<ActionParsnip> mipo: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<fossterer> Tylertwo: you're right
<ActionParsnip> wadie: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<fossterer> Tylertwo: It opens up with emacs on double-click
<Strit> fossterer, did you run it by typing ./filename in terminal?
<rsrx> Hi. Is there any ways to fix internal microphone noise for thinkpad x230?
<fossterer> Strit: That works anyway.. I'm looking for making it a "click-executable"
<wadie> ActionParsnip, Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Strit> fossterer, not sure that is possible anymore. I haven't been able to do it yet. :)
<mipo> ActionParsnip: I have the last error again
<ActionParsnip> wadie: are you installing updates or packages?
<wadie> updates
<stroodlepup> hello?
<wadie> just what you gave me
<NeoKarna> rsrx, are you using 13.04 ?
<stroodlepup> would backports solve my problem?
<ActionParsnip> wadie: so, software centre isnt open
<rsrx> NeoKarna: yes
<fossterer> Strit: ohh!
<fossterer> Tylertwo: Do u know how to make it click-executable?
<Mrokii> Hello. I need help! My computer crashed and now I don't see the lightdm-login screen anymore. I managed to install gdm but the desktop session that is started doesn't use my preference files (like for firefox or any other app). What can I do?
<NeoKarna> rsrx,  did you check this http://askubuntu.com/search?q=microphone+noise
<ActionParsnip> Mrokii: boot to liveCD and fsck your partitions
<Tylertwo> fossterer: Nope
<stroodlepup> hello?
<Mrokii> ActionParsnip: I'll need to see where/if I have a liveCD at the moment, but thanks.
<wadie> ActionParsnip, I have software centre open but getting the same error
<ActionParsnip> wadie: it needs to be closed
<fossterer> Strit: Tylertwo: So, I can't make click-executables anymore?
<wadie> how do I close it /
<Strit> fossterer, not that I know of.
<NeoKarna> rsrx,  see if that helps
<wadie> ActionParsnip, how do I close it ?
<ActionParsnip> wadie: its a program, like any other application in any other OS, close the window.....
<wadie> ActionParsnip, because I've done that already and still not working
<Tylertwo> fossterer: Well, I just made a shell script to try it out and set it at 764. When I double click it from nautilus it asks me if I wnat to execute or open it with a text editor..
<fossterer> Tylertwo: really? :_( Why does it hate me then?
<ActionParsnip> wadie: reboot, then try
<fossterer> your shebang?
<Tylertwo> fossterer: I guess that's close to what you want? Are you sure you're setting the permissions right? Type ls -l to check and paste the output here?
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: is the file chmodded executable, and in the file properties did you set to run in a terminal?
<fossterer> Tylertwo: ActionParsnip:
<fossterer> me@me-Lenovo-G560:~/Desktop$ ls -l firefox
<fossterer> -rwxrwxrwx 1 me me 46 Oct  4 10:32 firefox
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: what does the script do?
<Tylertwo> fossterer: Try renaming it firefox.sh? Permissions look good
<ActionParsnip> Tylertwo: file extensions do nothing in Linux
<Tylertwo> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<fossterer> Tylertwo: I startedd it that way of course..
<ActionParsnip> Tylertwo: this isnt windows
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: is this to run a firefox script from a manually installed Firefox?
<fossterer> firefox was included in the distro.. I'm js making it invoke ProfileManager by this script
<rsrx> NeoKarna: sure. There are no real solution (only one for old versions of the kernel, so it's another bug). Looks like ubuntu just can't work correctly with stereo microphone
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: then why not make a copy of /usr/share/applications on your desktop, then edit it. You don't need a script
<SchrodingersScat> fossterer: it was too much to make an alias?
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: you just need to edit the Exec=   line in the .desktop file (you can also edit the display name and keep it in the applications folder and it will show in Dash
<NeoKarna> rsrx,  frankly speaking I really don't use microphones, so all I can do is just point you to something related to your question. Its sad though that none of it worked
<fossterer> ActionParsnip: Well, that doesn't hurt.. Good idea!
<rsrx> NeoKarna: anyway, thanks for trying help)
<jmgk> hey NeoKarna
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: bit easier
<fossterer> ActionParsnip: SchrodingersScat: But what if this is not firefox
<NeoKarna> rsrx,  can you tell me more about your problem ?
<fossterer> Any general answer?
<valashu> how do i make wine run on a different screen?
<ActionParsnip> fossterer: I make a script, then make a file in /usr/share/applications to run it :)
<fossterer> SchrodingersScat: ActionParsnip: I'm still looking for answer..
<CalabYauManifold> hey gays
<fossterer> for any general application
<sasha_> hi, somebody to talk?
<CalabYauManifold> how can I install build-essentials without internet connection? I downloaded the package, but it always wants to download "additional stuff"
<SchrodingersScat> fossterer: I only saw you mention starting it with the profile manager flag, you could make an alias to run whatever command you like with the --ProfileManager
<rsrx> NeoKarna: stereo microphone on my laptop produces a lot of noise. There are special software from realtek for windows to use it, but nothing similar for ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: build-essential is a metapackage, packages.ubuntu.com will be able to give you the names of packages it hauls in, you will also need to satisfy any deps thse packages have and so on and so on
<tty3> theadmin: i decided to format the whole box and just install xfce instead :)
<CalabYauManifold> can you please write the answer again? I have some weird screen error
<tty3> seems i need to abandon my gnome appreciation
<CalabYauManifold> sry
<tty3> hmm maybe i should go all the way back to fluxbox :)
<ActionParsnip> tty3: why not, fluxbox rocks hard
<tty3> ActionParsnip: yea i used to love flux box
<theadmin> tty3: Xfce is quite a bit similar to GNOME2
<tty3> yea thats why i decided to go with xfce, it seems similar
<theadmin> tty3: Infact, I find that it's even better than GNOME 2, because it has resizable panels, and you can have any number of panels, not just 4, and the filemanager isn't weird, and...
<theadmin> tty3: So many more advantages
<tty3> yea
<tty3> usually i went with gnome because it was super light weight and had the features i wwanted atleast
<tty3> but with the move to gnome 3 i need to give up on that view
<theadmin> tty3: That's Xfce now lol
<CalabYauManifold> packages.ubuntu.com doesnt give me the names it haultts in, there are only the dependencies
<CalabYauManifold> but I'm not sure which deps are installed
<CalabYauManifold> why is this always complicated?
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<CalabYauManifold> ??
<CalabYauManifold> ok wait
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: because yu dont have a web connection. With web access you could install easily
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: same with ANY OS installing apps from the web
<CalabYauManifold> yes but at least I can download software an install it as normal in other os
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: you can in Ubuntu
<CalabYauManifold> ok wait
<CalabYauManifold> no because of my problem
<CalabYauManifold> isnt there a package which doesnt need to download additional stuff??
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: all the packages are online, there are some on the install CD
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: is the system a laptop?
<CalabYauManifold> I only need the make program
<CalabYauManifold> no
<CalabYauManifold> I want to install some driver
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: make has deps which need satisfying
<theadmin> CalabYauManifold: It's called dependencies. It's actually rather helpful. With Windows they are always included with the app, which means you have the same stuff installed over and over again because apps reuse libraries etc, Ubuntu fixes this issue with dependencies, but you need an internet connection, yah
<CalabYauManifold> hm
<CalabYauManifold> I need to install the freaking driver to get access to the internet
<tty3> theadmin: :)
<CalabYauManifold> what is this circular login?
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/build-essential
<_andyj_> the livecd should have build-essentials right?
<theadmin> _andyj_: No, I don't think it does
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: you can get debs fr those, but you will need deps for those packages, and those packages
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: you STILL haven't gioven the output of the command I gave
<_andyj_> download another livecd then :)
<CalabYauManifold> yeeeeeeeeeeeees I know, but I bet there is a package with EVERY dep of buikd-essentials
<theadmin> CalabYauManifold: No, there's not. That's not how package management works.
<TJ-> CalabYauManifold: This may help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<Viproz> hi
<CalabYauManifold> I already downloaded this package, but it wants to download additional stuff from the internet
<Viproz> playing GW2 on linux with wine is it worth than on windows ?
<CalabYauManifold> @ TJ
<Armadillos> Viproz: It works, but it's a LOT slower then on Windows 7.  It is playable though.  Use PlayonLinux to install it, as they have everything you need.
<TJ-> CalabYauManifold: If you need to do that from another PC, that linked wiki page gives some tips on how to get the packages required.
<Viproz> Armadillos: okay thanks, I should play it on windows then, my config isn't very good
<Armadillos> Viproz: What is your config?
<Viproz> I don't the list by hand but on windows I war raming a little bit
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: you STILL haven't given the output of the command I gave
<CalabYauManifold> GOD no wounder linux isn't a mainstream os, I'm pised
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: its the same with Windows
<Armadillos> Viproz: I have an i7 with a Geforce GTX 670, and I was averaging around 20 FPS on Medium settings.
<CalabYauManifold> the pc is at the other end of earth, too lazy
<Viproz> hum, I think raming is franch, mabe lagging is better
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: ever had to copy KB files from one box to another via CD
<CalabYauManifold> yes thats what I did with the dep package
<CalabYauManifold> as I wrote above
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: you STILL haven't given the output of the command I gave
<Viproz> I must go, bye thanks for the info
<calimero82> hi guys, i installed ubu 13.04 but it was too slow and the screen wasn't ok, maybe my pc isn't ok for ubu 13.04?
<CalabYauManifold> ok wait? What was is ? cat /etc/issue??
<CalabYauManifold> is = it
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: yes, why has it taken so long?
<CalabYauManifold> pc is not near me
<ActionParsnip> calimero82: try a light session like XFCE
<CalabYauManifold> I have to walk stairs and stuff but ok
<calimero82> can i install lubu? it's ok for me?
<CalabYauManifold> And btw should I give you the output? Remeber it, or type it on some paper? Hope its not long
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: install lxde package and log off, then change session, then log in
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: its a line of text, nothing massive
<CalabYauManifold> ok your command was just stupid
<CalabYauManifold> glad the cat program was installed
<CalabYauManifold> was it really cat /etc/issue??
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: yes
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: cat /etc/issue
<CalabYauManifold> out was just my linux distro
<CalabYauManifold> trisquel
<CalabYauManifold> output
<theadmin> CalabYauManifold: ...Why are you asking for help with a nonsupported Ubuntu derivative?
<ondrusu> Hello, I have a printer HP LaserJet 1020. If I want print pdf file, System write "printed" but no prints
<ondrusu> Sorry my engish is bet
<ondrusu> bat
<cpined> hello, I had installed "Netflix Desktop" a while back...now when I try to launch it I get "Compositing is not available, please enable compositing support and relaunch Netflix Desktop"
<ActionParsnip> ondrusu: do other files print ok?
<CalabYauManifold> I just need to install build-essentials
<theadmin> CalabYauManifold: Use Ubuntu. It might as well have the drivers you need. Trisquel is created by open-source maniacs for open-source maniacs, Ubuntu is created for normal people.
<ondrusu> no nothing print
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: not supported here
<CalabYauManifold> oh god
<CalabYauManifold> hm
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: this is ubuntu support only
<CalabYauManifold> I have an ubuntu version on my phone
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: doesnt matter
<OerHeks> trisquel has its own channel
<CalabYauManifold> -.-
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: the distro you are having issue with is not ubuntu
<Ari-Yang> calimero82, you can install lubuntu or just run sudo apt-get install lxde to install the DE...
<calimero82> thanks
<CalabYauManifold> well, ok, then I look for the trisquel channel
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: ask in #trisquel   their channel is also on Freenode
<CalabYauManifold> thx for help and byebye
<ActionParsnip> CalabYauManifold: http://trisquel.info/en/wiki/connect-trisquel-irc-channel
<CalabYauManifold> already there
<CalabYauManifold> :)
<fishcooker> how to know the box using ssd or not?
<Guest92502> hdmi sound has left me :/ i have not changed any thing but HDMI alternative is gone in the sound properties http://pastebin.com/fiZPLujA
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<Guest92502> help please
<chispassss> i want help too!!!!!   i have problems with brocken software!!!
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<Ladyturkey> hi
<Ari-Yang> Guest92502, you may need to add the boot parameter radeon.audio=1 to /etc/default/grub on line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " then run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> and then reboot
<Guest92502> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=84e28da3c542dfba3d6d0820f467ff1a8746f40b
<Guest92502> But why should I have to do that. It used to worl all fine :/
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: tried the large command here in step 1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: may help
<oupateddie> I have a Huawei E220 modem/dongle which I try to connect to my 12.04 laptop. When I plug in the moden it starts to flash a blue light, but I can't get it to connect to the internet. I would like to remove all files related to the automatic installation and try a fresh install of the modem. Will that be advisable
<Guest92502> killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*      -->Says:  No such file or dir
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: ok...I said the big file didn't I?
<Guest92502> no you said large command
<pii3> HI
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: they are synonyms
<Guest92502> and i guessed i had to start from the top
<pii3> i forgot username of my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: try reading the page a little more..
<pii3> i know password i dont rememebr my username !
<Guest92502> ok
<cpined> hello, I had installed "Netflix Desktop" a while back...now when I try to launch it I get "Compositing is not available, please enable compositing support and relaunch Netflix Desktop"
<ActionParsnip> pii3: boot to root recovery mode and run:  ls /home
<pii3> its server i cannot restart
<stereo1> /join #debian
<Guest92502> #1A. If you are using Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (Precise Pangolin) or later, try this first:  yes to that one. but as noted above
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6192806/
<ActionParsnip> pii3: if you can see the contents of the /home folder you will see your usernams
<theadmin> pii3: Not a problem. Hold Shift while booting and boot into recovery mode, then run cat /etc/passwd | grep :1000: | awk -F ':' '{print $1;}'
<fishcooker> ActionParsnip:
<pii3> i have physical access
<fishcooker> is it ata i think
<cpined> hello, I had installed "Netflix Desktop" a while back...now when I try to launch it I get "Compositing is not available, please enable compositing support and relaunch Netflix Desktop"
<ActionParsnip> Guest92502: that command is significantly smaller than the next one though, which you can easily see and should have lept off the screen at you as the one I was obviously meaning.
<oupateddie> I have a Huawei E220 modem/dongle which I try to connect to my 12.04 laptop. When I plug in the moden it starts to flash a blue light, but I can't get it to connect to the internet. I would like to remove all files related to the automatic installation and try a fresh install of the modem. Will that be advisable
<ActionParsnip> pii3: does anyone else have access ni any way and can log in ?
<ActionParsnip> pii3: as the /etc/passwd file is user readable :)
<pii3> no :(
<ondrusu> acctionParsnip: no print
<fishcooker> is it right?
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: search for: KingSpec KSM-mSA     online, what do you thinnk it is?
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: did you look online at all using the details you generated?
<dirdirdir> hello
<ActionParsnip> pii3: then you will need to schedule some downtime
<ActionParsnip> pii3: do you not keep details like that documented?
<dirdirdir> can someone help me boot, via usb, ubuntu?
<darklajid> I'm looking for fts_lucene for dovecot. Is there a decent way to search for ppas or something that might provide it? I don't see an official package, unfortunately.
<ActionParsnip> !details | dirdirdir
<ubottu> dirdirdir: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oupateddie> dirdirdir you make a startup usb stick and then boot from there
<cpined> hello, I had installed "Netflix Desktop" a while back...now when I try to launch it I get "Compositing is not available, please enable compositing support and relaunch Netflix Desktop"
<ActionParsnip> cpined: do you have Compiz running ok?
<oupateddie> you'll have to set you machine's boot sequence to look for the usb port 1st before the HDD
<ActionParsnip> cpined: are there bugs reported?
<cpined> no bugs
<cpined> just that error message, this used to run fine.
<tty3> is there a way to set up where a mouse with a single button can be used to right click (setting it up so some hotkey when pressed causes the mouse click to act as a right click)??
<cpined> ActionParsnip: what is Compiz?
<dirdirdir> I have a problem, I can't connect to my internet router with ubuntu. I installed ubuntu via usb, first with "universal usb installer" and didn't got internet and couldn't move my mouse; then i tried with linuxLive usb creator, and got to move my mouse but didn't got internet
<ActionParsnip> cpined: what gives all the worthless desktop effects on the screen
<ActionParsnip> cpined: its a window manager
<cpined> oh
<Ari-Yang> cpined, compiz could slow some computers down...
<cpined> ActionParsnip: how do I tell if it is running?
<ActionParsnip> cpined: ps -ef | grep -i compiz
<cpined> ActionParsnip: 00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i compiz --- output
<dirdirdir> can somebody help me? I'm new and i don't understand what's going on here, hehe
<dirdirdir> ???
<ActionParsnip> cpined: then its not running
<lmat> I installed libxkbcommon-dev, but I can't find xkbcommon.h anywhere.
<ActionParsnip> dirdirdir: how do you connect to it?
<rek> hi, mutt rocks
<cpined> ActionParsnip:Does it need to be running for "Netflix Desktop" to function?
<lmat> in fact,  find /usr/include -name 'xkb*'   doesn't return anything!
<ActionParsnip> cpined: no idea. I dont use it. I'd assume so
<rek> ActionParsnip: i've got a usb to com adapter recognized in my sys... how can i be sure it will work?
<cpined> ok, thanks.
<trism> lmat: strange I see it in 13.10: /usr/include/xkbcommon/xkbcommon.h
<MonkeyDust> rek  try with live cd or usb
<tor_> ActionParsnip: Great now my login screen is changed but I still only got analog audio. no hdmi.
<MonkeyDust> rek  try with a live cd or usb
<rek> MonkeyDust: mm i mean...i see it doin lsusb... but how can i be sure it will work properly
<ActionParsnip> tor_: did you try switching your output device?
<tor_> yes, nut it is still not there in the list
<rek> i'll use it to program an EFI controller :) it will be cool
<tor_> *but
<MonkeyDust> rek  by trying to do something with it, i guess
<rek> yeah... i don't have any come device now...oh wait i have a relay board here
<rek> MonkeyDust: i have a velleman k8056 kit
<rek> i could try this
<rek> what will be the name of the com port? uhm
<kongthap> if i mounted ext4 partition i would specify  the option field as "defaults", what if for ntfs partition what to specify for the "option field"???
<tor_> the HDMI is present in the Pulse Volume Controll aplication. and it seems to play through HDMI cause the VU-meter is showing a signal playing. But no audio is comming and in the stock sound properties the hdmi is not even present
<Ari-Yang> tor_, did you try adding that boot parameter I told you?
<tor_> ActionParsnip: What now? What exactly did I install and why did it change my login screen?
<rek> installing kde in ubuntu will mess up a lot of things
<Ari-Yang> tor_, if you read the page, you would know....
<tor_> Ari-Yang: no, i was mislead i think?
<tor_> now i wonder how to undo what ActionParsnip told me to do
<MonkeyDust> rek  i'm happy with kde
<ActionParsnip> tor_: sounds like you install gdm, ten selected it as the dm
<tor_> Ari-Yang: Can you tell how one more time?
<Ari-Yang> oh you aren't that other guy, tor_ thought you were somebody else who couldn't get HDMI working...
<Shadowandlight1> whats the chances of breaking something on my server running "apt-get upgrade"
<Ari-Yang> [11:54:20] <Ari-Yang> Guest92502, you may need to add the boot parameter radeon.audio=1 to /etc/default/grub on line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " then run sudo update-grub
<Ari-Yang> [11:54:25] <Ari-Yang> and then reboot
<Ari-Yang> ^ tor_
<tor_> Ari-Yang: it is correct. i was guest_somenumberhere
<Ari-Yang> ah okay
<Wug> Shadowandlight1: if it's only upgrading one or two things, not very high
<Ari-Yang> make GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " look like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.audio=1"
<Wug> if it wants to upgrade several hundred packages, I'd wait until you have a few hours to fix it in case something does go wrong
<Shadowandlight1> 121 packages :(
<PsyMar> Just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.  Having trouble getting my Broadcom BCM4313 wireless card to work.
<Wug> chances are it's probably ok
<Wug> I bumped my server through 4 major versions last week and it updated 2000 packages
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | PsyMar
<ubottu> PsyMar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PsyMar> I've used that page.
<tor_> Ari-Yang: where to find?
<PsyMar> that was the first place I went, actionparsnip
<Wug> I had to do some stuff to unbreak package dependencies, but I didn't ruin anything
<PsyMar> I've tried both brcmsmac and wl -- brcmsmac lets me connect if I'm within about 15 feet of the router
<PsyMar> wl doesn't seem to let me connect, period, although it keeps trying to connect
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: are there lots of wireless networks on the same channel near you
<PsyMar> Not that I know of, and I have had no trouble under windows
<PsyMar> although I don't know what channel everyone else has their wireless network on
<lmat> trism: very strange!!
<lmat> trism: I am using 12.04 but that shouldn't make a difference.
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: sudo iwlist scan | egrep 'ssid|chan'
<PsyMar> I've currently got my router set to channel 11, I don't *think* that's the default
<lmat> trism: How do I convince apt-get to give me xkbcommon headers ? :(
<PsyMar> eth0 interface doesn't support scanning.
<PsyMar> lo interface doesn't support scanning.
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: we dont need the output
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: YOU need to read it
<trism> lmat: ahh according to packages.ubuntu.com it has a different name in 12.04: /usr/include/X11/extensions/XKBcommon.h
<PsyMar> OK, but that doesn't help me any.
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: it does, are there many wifi networks on the same channel as you are using?
<PsyMar> It doesn't list any wifi networks
<PsyMar> or channels
<PsyMar> it just lists those two interfaces that don't support scanning
<PsyMar> maybe if I unplug the wired connection, but that'll disconnect me
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: try: sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'ssid|chan'
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: wifi can still scan, even with wired connection in
<PsyMar> hm.  There's two 10s, two 6s, three 1s.  And mine isn't listed.
<PsyMar> (but mine should be 11)
<PsyMar> so none on the same channel I'm using, 2 on an adjacent channel
<PsyMar> oh, there's mine listed, scrolled off the top
<ActionParsnip> PsyMar: are you using hidden SSID?
<PsyMar> no, I'm not
<PsyMar> broadcast SSID is checked
<cpined> ActionParsnip:I found a reference for bumblebee from you on the internet, do you still recommend that?  It was the response you gave for the same issue.
<lmat> trism: Excellent work.
<jost> Where do I get the hashes for Ubuntu images?
<Star-Flower> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest96128> HDMI tor here: the quiet splash radeon audio trick did not work either
<jost> Star-Flower: thanks
<loa> hello, how i can limit resources of all applications except one?
<Star-Flower> jost, your welcome
<loa> for example using taskset
<loa> it is ok for my application use two cores of my cpu
<loa> i tested this
<Star-Flower> you can do it in system monitor
<Star-Flower> just select all the processes except the one you want ot have high priority and right click choose low priority
<Star-Flower> then right click the one you want ot have high and set that
<loa> it will used always?
<Star-Flower> i think it lasts until you restart, not sure how to make it permanent
<PsyMar> ok, this is weird
<PsyMar> I can't connect to my own wireless network, but I can connect to a neighbor's
<PsyMar> maybe the problem is that it's channel 11 and that isn't used much?  I'll try changing it
<Guest96128> I still have no HDMI audio. Need help
<chro> why I can't put gadgets in my desktop ?
<chro> like to see the temperature
<jhutchins> PsyMar: Sometimes the rules for entering keys on two devices are incompatible.
<CalabiYauManifol> hey
<CalabiYauManifol> me again
<CalabiYauManifol> ok I have the solution
<CalabiYauManifol> can I somewhere download a precompiled file of ath9k_htc??
<CalabiYauManifol> I forgot that I can download thing which are already compiled
<CalabiYauManifol> things*
<jhutchins> CalabiYauManifol: Which is basically everything in Ubuntu.
<CalabiYauManifol> yes yes lol
<CalabiYauManifol> hm
<paulus68_1> chro: you can use conky for this happy reading and discovering http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<CalabiYauManifol> But I need this driver
<CalabiYauManifol> Ok I downloaded two *.fw files
<CalabiYauManifol> what next?? What should I do to make it work^^
<CalabiYauManifol> I need to place it somewhere
<genii> CalabiYauManifol: Put it in /lib/firmware/
<CalabiYauManifol> thats all??
<CalabiYauManifol> ok good , and then modeswitch, i'll try it
<diverdude> How do this on the ubuntu version of apache? httpd -V
<toothe> When I do 'ifup wlan0', my wifi card does not get onto the network.
<toothe> What might be causing that?
<toothe> it just hangs there.
<tor_> I need help to get back HDMI audio out. Atm it is not present in the audio output device list in sound manager
<faugusztin> diverdude: apache2 -V ?
<BluesKaj> toothe, what's your soundcard chip ?
<BluesKaj> tor_,^
<kongthap> if i mounted ext4 partition i would specify  the option field as "defaults", what if for ntfs partition what to specify for the "option field"???
<toothe> BluesKaj: I do not know, but this is wifi, not sound....
<diverdude> faugusztin, mmmm no ot does not seem like it
<BluesKaj> toothe, sorry wrong nick
<faugusztin> diverdude: what do you mean ? it prints out Server version: Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) etc
<faugusztin> diverdude: maybe sudo apache -V ?
<diverdude> faugusztin, httpd -V is supposed to show the initial config file being read
<BluesKaj> tor_,, what's your soundcard chip ?
<faugusztin> diverdude: not sure what "httpd" do you mean, because "httpd -V" on my Apache 2 on Windows is showing exactly the same kind of information as "apache2 -V" on my ubuntu server
<grnt> kongthap: UUID=<UUID>	/windows	ntfs-3g	defaults,rw,async,umask=0,user,locale=en_US.utf8,exec,uid=1000,gid=100	0 0
<grnt> Where <UUID> is UUID of ntfs partition. To find it out, use `sudo blkid`
<cson> diverdude: try which apache2, maybe your paths are fucked.
<grnt> Also, make sure to create /windows mount point: `sudo mkdir /windows`. You can rename it too if you want.
<IdleOne> cson: please mind your language
<cson> which httpd, whatever.
<BluesKaj> !language | cson
<ubottu> cson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cson> ok sorry guys
<kongthap> grnt: what's the different between ntfs-3g and ntfs??
<tor_> BluesKaj: sorry i answer late
<grnt> kongthap: ntfs-3g features more complete NTFS support. ntfs is unsafe if you plan to write to the volume, but suitable if you mount read only.
<kongthap> ok
<BluesKaj> tor_,  open alsamixer in the terminal , the audio chip will be listed in the upper left
<tor_> BluesKaj:
<kongthap> grnt: the last field should i use 0 or 2 ???
<grnt> Use both zeros for two last fields.
<tor_> BluesKaj:   IDT 92HD73C1X5
<grnt> Verify that ntfs-3g is installed (it should be) with: dpkg --get-selections | grep ntfs-3g
<PsyMar> Ugh.  It appears that I can connect to unsecured networks, but not to my WEP-128 secured network.  And I've typed the key over and over again, checked it each time, I *know* I have the right key, I even copied it off the router's webpage
<kongthap> grnt: what about the other 2 ext4 partitions, right now i set the last field to 2, should i change to 0 ???
<gordonjcp> PsyMar: are you sure the WEP key in the router hasn't been changed?
<gordonjcp> PsyMar: it doesn't matter if it has, it'll only take a minute or two to crack
<grnt> kongthap: do not touch anything in ext(2/4) partitions. They don't need to be modified.
<PsyMar> Yes, I am looking at the WEP key in the router right now (have browser looking at 192.168.2.1)
<kongthap> grnt: thanks
<PsyMar> I'd change it to WPA, but then I'd need to know how to connect to that, *and* I'd need to know how to get my mom's windows box to connect to it
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: try connection to your network without any passkey
<tor_> BluesKaj: HDA Intel   IDT 92HD73C1X5
<tty2> hey guys, so im trying to install avant-window-manager according to the following guide: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator.html however when i get to the apt-get install part it seems unable to recognize the package. Any ideas?
<tty2> im on precise if that helps matters at all
<BluesKaj> tor_, open a terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ,the kernelmodule /driver should load , there will be no output from the command
<PsyMar> paulus68: how?  I can see it has security mode set to 128bit WEP
<BluesKaj> tor_, then reboot
<tty2> and i notice apt-add-repository doesnt actually add it to the sources.list. atleast not the one i know of in /etc/apt
<trism> tty2: they are added to separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: if you are connected to your routers page you should be able to remove the passkey on the security part of your routers webpage
<BluesKaj> tor_, also you should update and upgrade , so youyr graphics card links to the soundcard thru hdmi
<tor_> BluesKaj: ok i will try a reboot now
<PsyMar> ah, you mean temporarily disable the security
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: yes
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: or eventually go back to the factory settings
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: if that doesn't interfear with your moms computer lol
<PsyMar> and how do I make Ubuntu stop asking me for a password?
<PsyMar> Mom's not using her computer at the moment
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: you need to disable the security
<PsyMar> I did!
<tty2> trism: ahh ok
<PsyMar> it's still showing up as secured in the list of networks
<tty2> so that brings me back to the original problem.. why isnt avant-window-manager in there?
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: rescan for available networks
<PsyMar> let's try "connect to hidden wireless network"
<PsyMar> oh, how do I do that?
<PsyMar> aha!
<PsyMar> ok, I'm on
<PsyMar> with the security off
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: great
<PsyMar> now how do I secure it and make it work
<PsyMar> again, broadcom router, I hear that doesn't play great with Ubuntu
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: now you enter just a simple passkey to start with and check if you can connect with that to your network
<PsyMar> by "simple passkey"...
<PsyMar> I've got choices of 64-bit WEP, 128-bit WEP, or WPA/WPA2-Personal
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: simple passkey wpa/wpa2 personal for example 123456 to start with
<PsyMar> yeah I've got a simple one (it requires 8 chars though)
<PsyMar> but then when I try to connect to that, it demands that I enter another password, which it won't let me enter one over 5 characters
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: is also good but just avoid special chars like &è!() ect
<YokoBR> hi guys. I have an hybrid hp ati laptop. Now i've installed the proprietary legacy driver, since my onboard gpu is hd4250. I've installed it with "The Fan Club" installer and it was working well. Yesterday i had a kernel update, and now everything is lagging. My specs are Hynix Semiconductor (Hyundai Electronics)  Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250  Ubuntu 12.04  Linux Kernel: 3.2 X-Server version: 1.11, and this installer no longer gives m
<YokoBR> the legacy 13.1 driver, only 13.10 beta
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: and when you try to copy paste your password
<grnt> Will AMD ever fix their Linux driver?
<PsyMar> oh, I found the problem
<PsyMar> it was "authentication" setting on the router
<Guest35362> BluesKaj: tor_ here. still no luck. no hdmi sound and the test sound will not open either: http://pbrd.co/1aSM9zO
<OerHeks> YokoBR, how did you install the driver? you didn't use the repository's?
<PsyMar> needed to be set to WPA-PSK instead of WPA-PSK+WPA2-PSK
<PsyMar> I think I'm on a secure network now
<PsyMar> thanks for your help
<Guest35362> BluesKaj: strange enough hdmi is mentioend on the right but it is not listed to the left
<YokoBR> OerHeks, because i have this hybrid muxless issue. I need to use the legacy proprietary driver.
<YokoBR> OerHeks, the opensource driver don't let me use the HD6310 gpu.
<paulus68_1> PsyMar: your welcome
<YokoBR> this is the installer http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-amd-catalyst-install
<YokoBR> Believe me, i've tryied many ways to use this drivers, on many distros.. this installer where the only thing working.
<jack---> YokoBR, was
<jack---> not where
<YokoBR> jack---, sorry, english is not my native language.
<jaredforthewin> Does anyone know of a good Ubuntu screen recording software?
<grnt> YokoBR: tested AMD driver is available from Ubuntu repositories.
<grnt> There's no need to used anything from thefanclub whatever it is.
<YokoBR> grnt, legacy proprietary 13.1?
<smallPACS> hello all
<smallPACS> I am attempting to "upgrade" from a really old version of ubuntu and instead of doing all the incremental update stuff I have decided to do a fresh install
<grnt> YokoBR: if you need 13.1 specifically then the best way is to build a package using AMD's installer.
<bazhang> jaredforthewin, kazam
<jaredforthewin> Good.
<grnt> If thefanclub suggests this, then it's fine.
<Guest35362> I need a sound device/HDMI wizard.
<YokoBR> grnt, i've tryied for over an year.
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | Guest35362
<ubottu> Guest35362: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<smallPACS> except I am wanting to burn an ISO image of my desired ubuntu distribution but not to a CD/DVD but a USB drive
<SchrodingersScat> oh, that might not have been accurate
<darklajid> What can I do if a package is missing files from upstream? Is contacting the maintainer bad form?
<grnt> YokoBR: legacy driver is not compatible with recent Linux kernel versions and X.org versions. If you need it, then you have to use older kernel and older X.
<grnt> Probably as far back as 10.04.
<smallPACS> I've seen a variety of software that can do this but now someone has mentioned something using daemon tools to burn the ISO
<YokoBR> grnt, as i said on my first message, i'm on ubuntu 12.04, xserver 1.11, kernel 3.2.5
<igadget> Hi... Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to view the progress of fsck when it's been launched from palimpsest?
<YokoBR> 3.2.0.5
<smallPACS> just looking for a quick and dirty way to get the latest release on my system and replace the old distribution
<ikonia> palimpsest ?
<grnt> That definitely won't work. 3.2.0.5 is too recent for 13.1 catalyst.
<ikonia> what's a palimpsest
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: do you work with ubuntu only or also with windows
<igadget> ikonia: a.k.a. Disk Utility
<zamba> i have a strange problem with my ubuntu.. i have connected a minijack connector to my mic input..
<YokoBR> omg, it's working right now. I'm using it right now.
<zamba> i had sound for a while, but all of a sudden nothing..
<ikonia> igadget: why would you not use fsck from the system, rather than a 3rd party one
<zamba> i've tried everything, but i'm not able to get any input
<YokoBR> the only problem is that i have a mouse lag on the desktop
<zamba> i've checked the cable and there's audio there
<grnt> YokoBR: that sounds very weird, but whatever.
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: I am currently running a partitioned dual boot system with windows 7 and Ubuntu
<zamba> any idea how to debug?
<igadget> ikonia: well because Disk Utility has this nice little button called 'Check Filesystem', which I clicked
<ubob_> Does anyone here have experience with SSH?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | ubob_
<ubottu> ubob_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> igadget: so you'd rather click a button with no idea of it's status, than type "fsck"
<ikonia> igadget: you'll need to talk to the people who make that app then, as it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: boot into your windows and use this link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<YokoBR> i'll try to disable acpi on grub
<ubob_> A client asked me to delete domain servers from an SSH server. I have the server connect info, I connected through putty, but what now?
<igadget> ikonia: well it's an integral part of ubuntu
<ikonia> igadget: in what way ?
<igadget> ikonia: it's installed by default
<ikonia> igadget: is it ?
<ikonia> !find palimpsest
<ubottu> File palimpsest found in gnome-accessibility-themes, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux
<ikonia> that shows as a them ?
<ikonia>  not an app
<igadget> ikonia: maybe I misspelled it, hang on
<ikonia> igadget: https://help.gnome.org/users/palimpsest/ is that what you mean ?
<igadget> ikonia: that's the one
<ikonia> igadget: https://help.gnome.org/users/palimpsest/3.0/palimpsest.html thre is the docs for it
<ikonia> (pretty poor)
<Guest35362> SchrodingersScat: what ever..... I had planned to enjoy and  listen to music this night and i was really in the right mood for it. but some useless update from canonical har magically removed the HDMI output option in sound manager. So here I am without music staring at a screen with a hole lot of text that do not interest me. And I have been doin it for a long time without getting any closer a solution to my problem. I am grumpy and wan
<Guest35362> t to keep the steem up. Sorry I am not a polite linux expert like you ;)
<igadget> ikonia: so I noticed... but I guess it's more of a general *nix thing - palimpsest simply launches fsck in the background, and I figured there might be a general way to display the output of programs that are run into the background?
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: Will pendrive affect any files I already have on the flash drive (i.e. do I need to partition the usb??)
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: all files on the usb drive will be removed
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: Further, once I create ISO, I assume I'm simply booting from USB and following
<smallPACS> paulus68_1:the GUI's instruction to replace my current old distribution, correct?
<tty2> anyone know why xfce4 isnt doing transparencies for me, and how i can fix that?
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: this tool is taking care of it, and yes after you boot it will give you a live cd envirement where you can select the required options
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: you have the option to remove everything and "format the drive" as it was a newborn baby :)
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: sounds good. Thank you for your brain
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: in fact you can only use USB or other external drive now since the iso is to big to burn on cd and to small for a dvd
<Guest35362> SchrodingersScat: by the way. the ubottu you summon with your previous message take up way more space and flod the channel more than a man asking to ask. to ask to ask is polite and a way to sonder if someone has knowledge on a topic and maybe able to help
<OerHeks> tty2, install the prop videodriver
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: Too big?? Are the newer distributions getting that much larger??
<tjbiddle> Anyone here maintain a private APT repository? I've been using reprepro for it - Is this considered the best tool?
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: I thought an advantage to using Ubuntu was that it wasn't very memory intensive
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: the current iso for 13.04 is about 785 mb tall on a normal cd it's only possible to get 700 mb
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: Or is that just in comparison to Windows ;)
<igadget> ikonia: never mind... I spent so much time now figuring out how to get it to display it's progress, that it's finished already... *sigh*
<ubob_> How do I delete SSH domain servers?
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: Ubuntu isn't a memory draining OS just the iso is bigger then a regular cdrom and therefore a usb stick is the solution to your problem
<Prolac> hello, is it possible to rename proccesses?
<smallPACS> paulus68_1: Gotcha
<grnt> What in the world is "SSH domain server"
<paulus68_1> smallPACS: I used this tutorial aswell and it works like a charm
<ubob_> grnt, I have no idea. A person gave me a list of domain names, and asked me to remove them off the server SSH domain
<ubob_> A domain such as http://ws10.ciwebgroup.com/
<genii> ubob_: If you want to remove the ssh daemon, uninstall the package openssh-server
<ubob_> No I don't want to do that
<grnt> genii: obviously it's not what is needed
<genii> ubob_: Maybe they mean that these machines have access by keys (not password) , and to remove the keys they have
<grnt> ubob_: he probaby asked you to login via SSH and edit domain name records... probably on a DNS server running.
<ubob_> genii, maybe. That makes sense, but how would I do that? I have over 400 domains I need to remove..
<grnt> ubob_: keys should be stored under ~/.ssh
<Pici> ubob_: I think you need more information from your 'client'
<genii> ubob_: You should probably ask them for clarification
<smallPACS> Every man is a damn fool for at least five minutes every day; wisdom consists in not exceeding the limit -Hubbard
<YokoBR> guys, i've found that the mouse lag only happens on touchpad. With a usb mouse it's ok
<grnt> What is needed for complete LaTeX environment? I set up editor, TexLive, evince as previewer. What else is needed? Some essential packages?
<Pici> grnt: I was under the impression that texlive itself included everything you would need.
<grnt> packages I mean TexLive packages, not apt.
<grnt> Pici: I saw that people use something additional for bibliography. But didn't understand what it is and for what exactly.
<Pici> grnt: You may want to ask in #latex - they'd know more than us. Its been ages since I've written any LaTeX
<igadget> ohwell... thanks for your help guys 'n galls
 * igadget off
<jenny1986> http://Fun4Days.com/sms/sms.php?share=178616
<OerHeks> no https jenny1986 ?
<linuxearth> can one slowly-slowly help me out?
<daftykins> linuxearth: ask...
<daftykins> the que...
<daftykins> stion.
<linuxearth> i have right now opensuse 12.2 installed, i want to give ubuntu lts a try, i have burned the cd file, i am a new user, now how can i give it a try? means right with opensuse in its place, can i give it a try?
<Calinou> linuxearth: boot on the CD/DVD
<grnt> It's not going to install anything unless you explicitly tell it to.
<OerHeks> linuxearth, sure, install it side-by-side or replace opensuse
<linuxearth> ok but how do i installit side byt side?
<linuxearth> no space
<linuxearth> i have /home in that?
<grnt> Grab any external USB HDD, install it on this HDD.
<Ownix> How do I get my sdc5 and sda5 to mount on login? I always do sudo udisks --mount /dev/sda5/ /mnt/moviedisk. Can I just put this into a script and put it in init.d?
<grnt> Ownix: man fstab
<linuxearth> grnt: on external usb also it can be installed?
<gordonjcp> Ownix: no
<OerHeks> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<grnt> linuxearth: yes.
<linuxearth> but then how would i use that?
<linuxearth> the usb can be inserted anywhere>?
<linuxearth> and then directly i can use?
<grnt> linuxearth: you would plug this USB drive with installed ubuntu, turn on your machine and before it boots anything manually select to boot from external USB HDD through BIOS.
<OerHeks> linuxearth, no, you need to boot from it
<linuxearth> grnt: oh i see, but how do i install in it?
<linuxearth> OerHeks: why?
<genii> linuxearth: Normally when you start the computer it looks in an order of things to boot from. If you have a CD/DVD, set that to be the first boot device in BIOS. If you have an USB stick or drive, set that to be the first device, etcetera.
<linuxearth> okk
<linuxearth> got genii but how do i install in usb? the ubuntu?
<linuxearth> can you please give me the link?
<linuxearth> or instrutctions?
<linuxearth> whatever...
<linuxearth> consider myslef a newbie
<grnt> linuxearth: boot from burned install cd, attach external USB HDD, start installation from desktop shortcut, when installer asks you where to install, select your attached HDD. And be sure to install bootloader (There would be such option) to that attached HDD too.
<genii> linuxearth: Do you want to copy the DVD install to the USB, or you want to boot from DVD and then install Ubuntu onto the USB? I am unclear on which you want.
<linuxearth> genii: i want to use ubuntu, and i consider to use usb for it better as grnt suggested, means to install ubuntu on pen drive and then booting pc from it
<linuxearth> means would give me the idea of ubuntu without changing the present configuration
<Guest30342> Hello
<linuxearth> and side by side i can compare opensuse and ubuntu
<daftykins> hi
<grnt> linuxearth: I suggested to install on external HDD, not a pendrive. Even though it is possible too, performance may suffer depending on a pendrive.
<Guest30342> how r u m new here
<linuxearth> external HDD? but if i have a pen drive of size 64 gb, it won't work as an external HDD?
<daftykins> Guest30342: this channel is for support only, no chat
<genii> linuxearth: So I would suggest to boot from the DVD, and install to the USB from there as if it was a regular hard drive.
<linuxearth> external HDD? but if i have a pen drive of size 64 gb, it won't work as an external HDD?
<daftykins> genii: you're completely misunderstanding the intention by the way.
<linuxearth> and that USB can be a pen drive of size 64 GB?
<genii> linuxearth: Pen drives/USB sticks are not really a good place to put a regular install because the operating system uses the drive a lot and wears it out quickly.
<grnt> linuxearth: it will work, but I don't know how good it will be in terms of performance (file access/read/write speed). Probably 64 GB will be as good as HDD.
<gaurav__> hii
<linuxearth> grnt: oh i see
<linuxearth> genii: oh i see
<linuxearth> genii and grnt: to boot first from dvd and then to install it to the usb should be an easy task for a novice, though would i recognize the usb from the name, something like: /dev/sda... or anyother method would be there?
<linuxearth> while during the process
<grnt> linuxearth: use `sudo blkid` command in terminal to find out. All pendrives are usually labeled in an easy to recognize manner.
<grnt> If not you would notice by it's size (64G) anyway, during installation.
<fourq> anyone successfully install the Heroku toolbelt on 13.04?
<fourq> https://toolbelt.heroku.com/
<fourq> I'm having the same issue this guy wrote about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2178554
<genii> linuxearth: The names will still be the same, yes, like sda sdb and so on. You will probably be able to tell the USB because of it's size
<genii> linuxearth: When it wants to put GRUB, you will want to tell it to put it on the USB and not your main hard drive
<abstrusenick> i have ubuntu 13.04 and ufw won't start on boot
<abstrusenick> any idea why?
<abstrusenick> i have done ufw enable
<Ownix> I am editing my fstab now and im wondering why there are so many spaces between the different sections
<Ownix> Is one space enough?
<reisio> Ownix: yes
<reisio> Ownix: tab stops are handy, for making columns clear
<reisio> but not required
<reisio> daftykins: from here!
<daftykins> indeed!
<BluesKaj> abstrusenick, it should start by default afaik
<abstrusenick> BluesKaj: in my case its always inactive after boot :(
<abstrusenick> don't know how to trace whats wrong
<abstrusenick> have to manually run ufw enable every boot now
<BluesKaj> abstrusenick, try it in the terminal , see what the output is.
<OerHeks> abstrusenick, when i enabled ufw in systemsettings , it asked me for my password.
<abstrusenick> BluesKaj: I'm sshing into the machine
<abstrusenick> what output?
<malinus> hello. How do I encrypt my home, AFTER installing Ubuntu, where I choose "no".
<Karol_> ubuntu is stupid
<BluesKaj> if there are any errors or such
<daftykins> malinus: painfully.
<BluesKaj> abstrusenick,^
<abstrusenick> i guess i will try to downgrade to 12.10
<malinus> daftykins, but possible?
<daftykins> dunno
<grnt> malinus: why do you need to encrypt it?
<repudiate> I have only 70 GB free on my HD on my laptop.
<repudiate> Is this OK to install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7?
<grnt> repudiate: yes.
<OerHeks> repudiate, sure
<repudiate> Would I have any issues?
<malinus> grnt, because of the amount of child porn in my home directory
<repudiate> Will it be comfortable?
<grnt> repudiate: no, yes.
<repudiate> wow..
<repudiate> grnt: ?
<repudiate> How big is Ubuntu?
<malinus> grnt, but seriously - I can't see why not.
<grnt> repudiate: issues = no, comfortable = yes.
<repudiate> oh ok, great
<repudiate> How big is Ubuntu?
<Tylertwo> repudiate: About 3gb from a fresh install
<repudiate> Nice
<repudiate> Thanks guys.
<repudiate> How would i install from dvd
<repudiate> DL and put it on a DVD?
<repudiate> Where do i dl from reliably/
<grnt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<reisio> repudiate: whereabouts are you geographically?
<repudiate> grnt: Thanks
<odium> Lighttpd doesn't seem to have ssl compiled into it, is there some trick to getting that, or should I compile it from source?
<repudiate> grnt: Where do I get the DVD?!
<grnt> odium: lighttpd is not maintained anymore, use NGINX. It's trivial to compile it from source with SSL.
<repudiate> oh got it
<reisio> repudiate: waste of time, get an ordinary image
<odium> grnt, but I use the h264_mod for streaming movies.
<grnt> odium: http://h264.code-shop.com/trac/wiki/Mod-H264-Streaming-Nginx-Version2
<odium> oh.. cool.
<odium> thanks.
<repudiate> Ok, decided to get it on a VM
<repudiate> How do I do this?
<ElixirVitae> Hi!
<ElixirVitae> So, lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS.
<ElixirVitae> What if I were to netinstall ubuntu and get lubuntu-desktop package?
<ElixirVitae> Wouldn't that be practically same with lubuntu for the most part?
<ElixirVitae> With lts, no less.
<grnt> repudiate: downloadable ubuntu ISO is here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<grnt> Get it and install/put it anywhere you can/want.
<ElixirVitae> So amny FloodBots~
<repudiate> grnt: Even for a VM install, right?
<daftykins> ElixirVitae: i would wager the point being made is that the lxde part is not getting supported, grafting it onto 12.04 wouldn't change that
<repudiate> Doesn't change anything?
<grnt> No.
<grnt> No = doesn't change.
<darklajid> I'm missing a package in debian/ubuntu (some files from upstream are not part of any package for dovecot). Any tutorial for rolling my own package?
<appkins> Has anyone had any luck getting unity 3d hardware-rendered in virtualbox and ubuntu 13.04?
<ElixirVitae> So, daftykin, what about getting "some" lxde parts from PPA or any other alternative means?
<grnt> If you need it in VM, decide on what virtualization software you need first. VirtualBox or VmWare Player (Windows).
<daftykins> ElixirVitae: also unsupported! :)
<ElixirVitae> Well, I need support for the OS itself, not the programs I add into it.
<ElixirVitae> Like kernel and other shenanigans.
<appkins> Has anyone had any luck getting unity 3d hardware-rendered in virtualbox and ubuntu 13.04?
<daftykins> ElixirVitae: ah, give it a whirl then
<tty2> OerHeks: ohyou mean proprietary? it is already installed
<daftykins> appkins: don't repeat yourself. we're not ignoring you!
<ElixirVitae> So, it will be same.
<reisio> appkins: I don't recall, did for Windows once, IIRC
<ElixirVitae> And, while I am at it, why no LTS love for lubuntu?
<sharpy35> hey ubuntu geeks. how can i prevent flashplayer from being updated? i found this command which works for firefox -  echo "firefox hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections how can i use this for flashplayer? just replace firefox with flashplayer?
<appkins> I've installed the vbox guest additions
<appkins> 3d support is enabled
<daftykins> appkins: keep it on one line please.
<reisio> sharpy35: apt pinning, maybe?
<sharpy35> what do you mean with apt pinning?
<sharpy35> i mean i know apt
<cotton> anyone mirroring repos?  how large is the source compared to without..?  I'm mirroring just main and universe.
<sharpy35> but dunno what you with pinning mean
<cotton> and that was 50GB
<cotton> without sources...
<BluesKaj> sharpy35, Firefox and flashplayer are dependent on each other
<sharpy35> the reason why is, i am sick of edit the libflashplayer.so so that the fullscreen remain open while i am "working" on my other desktop
<Aquaword> hi
<ElixirVitae> Also, I learned about Flash not being supported other then security fixes.
<sharpy35> i know bluesKaj
<reisio> hi Aquaword
<ElixirVitae> Do I really need to get pepper for my chromium?
<appkins> I've done everything at the following link with no luck whatsoever. http://blog.guy.ht/2013/01/Ubuntu-12.10-(Unity)-runs-slow-in-VirtualBox/
<reisio> ElixirVitae: nope
<ElixirVitae> Or, is 12 something is fine for the most flash content?
<Aquaword> maybe its ubuntu related, my google chrome toolbar text are shortened like ja.. for javascript , any idea why?
<BluesKaj> onsha then what do you mean
<reisio> ElixirVitae: AFAIK all significant Flash development has ceased
<jophish_> yo yo yo
<Aquaword> anyone has the same?
<jophish_> My volume keeps changing on its own
<jophish_> It's very very annoying
<jophish_> I don't know where to begin sorting this out
<reisio> jophish_: start alsamixer in a terminal, stop it
<BluesKaj> sharpy35, then what o you mean
<darklajid> Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1235401 enough to ask for a package? Anything missing?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1235401 in Ubuntu "dovecot fts_lucene module is unavailable" [Undecided,New]
<appkins> I'm at a loss I guess...:-(
<jophish_> reisio, It was happening in alsamixer
<jophish_> and is still happening
<sharpy35> ah everythings alright i fixed it
<sharpy35> thanks :)
<jophish_> the bars in alsamixer were moving and all
<jophish_> My system could be getting spurious messages from somewhere
<jophish_> Is there a way to see all keypresses?
<daftykins> appkins: maybe find a vbox channel
<repudiate> grnt: VirtualBox is for Windows, right.
<hid> hi
<repudiate> grnt: Can I just choose the iso file when installing or?
<reisio> jophish_: you have keyboard buttons for volume?
<reisio> repudiate: it's cross platform
<jophish_> reisio, yes
<reisio> repudiate: yes you can, in the 'storage' prefs
<hid> what happens if i don't install a gdm software after installing gnome? (ubuntu minimal)
<jophish_> up down and mute
<hid> will i have a black screen or?
<code_root> hayy ....
<Ownix> shit.... my server wont come back up now after editing fstab
<Rory> hid: What package are you installing to get gnome?
<Ownix> I didnt touch the partition with the root filesystem on it
<Rory> Ownix: Do you have physical access to it?
<Rory> Ownix: Filesystems are mounted before ssh is started
<Ownix> not for another half hour
<Rory> Ownix: Can you ping it?
<jophish_> reisio, thre are no messages with xev
<Ownix> How do I fix this when I get physical access?
<Ownix> no ping
<code_root> cek
<Rory> Ownix: You would look at what's on the screen, and take action accordingly
<reisio> jophish_: didn't say anything about xev
<CrazyZurfer> reisio: Hi, do you remember the name of the guy that was helping me yesterday to install ubuntu?
<jophish_> reisio, I tried that just in case
<Rory> CrazyZurfer: Paulus68_1
<Ownix> Rory: well thats no good if my system wont even come up
<dreamon> Since 3hours I'm trying to play youtube videos on Firefox/Chrome/.. but no chance. Tried 13.04, 12.04. Radeon and nvidia graphiccard. no chance
<Rory> Ownix: How do you know if you aren't in front of it? All you know from where you are now, is that networking is down on it
<CrazyZurfer> Rory: thanks, lol
<reisio> CrazyZurfer: nope, but almost anyone in here can
<Rory> dreamon: What happens when you try?
<repudiate> grnt: Can I just choose the iso file when installing or?
<bezaban> Ownix: what rory said and possibly boot single user/recovery mode/live dist from cd/usb to correct fstab
<Ownix> god damn it
<bezaban> also network
<bezaban> boot
<bezaban> guess you ownixed yourself (sorry)
<Rory> heh
<Ownix> all I did was add two entries to the fstab and they both have <pass> == 2 so they are bottom priority
<reisio> repudiate: yes you can, in the 'storage' prefs
<repudiate> grnt: Can I just choose the iso file when installing or?
<Rory> repudiate: Are you asking how to install Ubuntu in a virtualbox in Windows? Yes you assign the iso to the virtual CD drive: ask in #vbox for more information on this
<repudiate> Rory: Yes
<bezaban> Ownix: possibly it is running file system checks if a max mount count was met, how long ago did you boot?
<repudiate> Rory: Thanks
<dreamon> Rory, Its only white and after 20-30sec. It changes to black but no buttons .. nothing. chrome means "shockwave flash couldnt be loaded. but already installed "adobe-flashplugin"
<Ownix> boot time generally takes like 20 seconds. Its been 4 or 5 minutes n
<Rory> dreamon: Let's try Firefox first. Can you please run: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" from the terminal?
<bezaban> Ownix: on every 30th (?) or so boot (mount really) it will check filesystems, this can take a while if you have big ones
<Rory> Ownix: Also it will check filesystems if the system wasn't shut down cleanly
<bezaban> if serious errors are encountered it could have halted on that, and again what rory said too :)
<dreamon> Rory, Ok. It installed some stuff.
<Rory> dreamon: OK, now restart Firefox and try again
<dreamon> Rory, same problem.. nothin changed
<Rory> dreamon: Can you please go to the page "about:plugins" in Firefox
<brontosaurusrex> any kdenlive users? I can only have 1 timeline per project, true/false?
<Rory> dreamon: Is there an entry for Shockwave Flash (File: libflashplayer.so) ?
<vusie> does anyone knw how i can change sound  presets or define my own globally(not only for the media player) ?
<Rory> vusie: Could you re-phrase that? What do you mean by sound presets?
<dreamon> Rory, Yes it ist. Status aktiv.  Version 11,2,202,310
<Rory> dreamon: Does Flash work on other sites, or is it only Youtube? See here to test: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<brontosaurusrex> any kdenlive users? I can only have 1 timeline per project, true/false?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet ?
<abradley> I JUST created sda3. Why is CLI telling me "/dev/sda3: No such file or directory"? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193517/
<Rory> BluesKaj: ubuntu-restricted-extras depends on flashplugin-installer and I had him install that
<BluesKaj> !repeat > brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex, please see my private message
<dreamon> BluesKaj, not till now
<vusie> Rory: equalizer
<ikonia> abradley: it wanted be created until udev creates it, normally caused by re-probing the disk
<Rory> abradley: What are you trying to achieve? How did you "create" /dev/sda3 ?
<ikonia> abradley: I suspect /dev/sda was in use so can't be re-probed
<abradley> fdisk
<vusie> dreamon:try this... via synaptic install adobe flash player browser plugin...search for it
<Rory> abradley: My apologies, it wasn't as stupid a question as it first looked
<dreamon> Rory, No I cant see something. On other PC I can see the ball runnig.. but this one ignores the ball
<BluesKaj> Rory, it's the other way around but it also installs java etc
<Gerowen> Just out of curiosity, I've never customized my Unity desktop.  I remember in older releases, Gnome had a built in "Theme" app that would let you install themes you downloaded from gnome-look.org and other like places.  What is the equivalent in Unity that I can use to install GTK/Icon themes?
<abradley> well, I'm not above stupid questions
<Rory> dreamon: OK. Had you tried to install the Flash plugin any other way, apart from "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" ?
<dreamon> Rory, No. I Tried to install, but counldnt be found.. I didnt used any kind of PPA at all.
<Rory> dreamon: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<dreamon> Rory, 12.04.3 LTS
<Rory> dreamon: I recommend you install the package "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<dreamon> Rory, BluesKaj.. I doing it. Last time I tried it with 13.04, without luck.
<dreamon> I worked on it for 3 hours.
<BluesKaj> drea do you mean it wouldn't install or that flash failed after installing the restricted extras ?
<BluesKaj> dreamon,^
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Installing is not the problem. It still played nothin ..
<v2ikemyy> hey, does anybody know a reason for that: created a file with a size 1 byte. why after removing the file i have 4 bytes more free space than before removing it. Why is it 4 instead of 1 byte?
<tozen> v2ikemyy: such a problem, lol
<v2ikemyy> need to explain it in school
<OerHeks> v2ikemyy, metadata, filename, permission
<v2ikemyy> thanks!
<jackarg> Hello. My younger brother is looking for a one week internship. (In france in 9th grade you have to do one as part of the school system) Not sure if it would be possible, but where should I address myself to? Send a letter to canonicall? Thanks
<jhutchins> jackarg: I would start with "contact us" or some similar tag on the web page.
<reisio> jackarg: foreign internship, or in france?
<Max-Powerz> jackarg get him to watch the episode where bart goes to franch for a exchange program
<BluesKaj> dreamon, open /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins ,is  there a  flahplayer.so file ?
<Max-Powerz> best place to start
<jhutchins> jackarg: While this is an "official" channel, in reality it's just a bunch of fellow users waiting for someone who can answer their question.
<snollux> Hello! I made a user account a while ago on my Ubuntu machine, and when I was creating the account it asked for things like address, email, etc. How do I change the associated email address? I just ask because it's autogenerated by certain scripts/utilities and I'd like it to be the new one
<dreamon> Installed the "extras".. same Problem
<BluesKaj> err flashplayer.so , dreamon
<jackarg> jhutchins yea, but i'm sure they have a ton of email already I mean idk
<jackarg> reisio in london in their headquarters
<dreamon> BluesKaj, No.. only flashplugin-alternative.so
<BluesKaj> dreamon, yeah that's fine , that's the latest
<dreamon> BluesKaj, This is a complete new installation.
<BluesKaj> which version , dreamon ?
<jhutchins> jackarg: You don't ask, you don't get.
<jackarg> jhutchins, i'm gonna call and try to figure it out
<jhutchins> jackarg: I would imagine that it would require at least a written request, but email or other online contacts might get you the right address.
<Rory> snollux: That's not actually a user account it's an online account for Canonical's cloud service https://one.ubuntu.com
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Its Ubuntu 12.04.3
<grnt> Recommend me a NVIDIA GPU.
<Rory> grnt: #ubuntu-offtopic will
<jhutchins> jackarg: You'll want to get him a good CV and some references.
<grnt> Rory: alright.
<snollux> Rory: so where the heck is dch (the Debian Changelog program that is used when making .deb files) getting an e-mail address?
<snollux> :\
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic | grnt
<ubottu> grnt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ari-Yang> grnt, I recommend you also ask in #hardware
<grnt> Ari-Yang: thanks.
<Ari-Yang> np~
<jhutchins> grnt: also Tom's Hardware, Anandtech, and Ars Technica.
<BluesKaj> dreamon, one method that used to work in 12.04 was to download the adobe flashplayer , extract it , then copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Pici> grnt: try ##hardware
<grnt> Already there.
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Ok, where can I download?
<BluesKaj> but a reboot was usually needed to make it work , dreamon
<jackarg> jhutchins, do you think there is already demand for this type of thing? Also I just called and they're closed for the weekend so I'll call monday
<tozen> hi all! folks need an advice in first expirience with squid. so what i've done: sudo apt-get install squid3; sudo touch /etc/squid3/block.acl; # echo 'odnoklassniki.ru' >> /etc/squid3/block.acl; # nano /etc/squid3/squid.conf after i've added string <acl block dstdomain "/etc/squid3/block.acl"> in TAG: acl section and <http_access deny block > in http_access section aswell. then # /etc/init.d/squid3 restart  but access still available. so what's wr
<Star-Flower> zsnes is listed in the ubuntu software center, but when I click to install it it says not found
<Star-Flower> in current software sources
<Rory> Star-Flower: try running "sudo apt-get update" from a terminal
<Pici> Star-Flower: I believe  its only available for certain architectures
<BluesKaj> dreamon, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ , choose the tar.gz for linux
<reisio> ...
<reisio> highly unlikely you should bother doing _that_
<abradley> I just created a new partition /dev/sda4 in fdisk, accepting all defaults except the partition number. Why is the partition so small, shouldn't it, by default, use all the avaialbe space? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6193609/
<Rory> abradley: There was a small amount of free space it went into
<Rory> abradley: Possibly "in between" two other partitions
<abradley> how can I create it so that it uses that free 34.4GB
<abradley> ?
<reisio> abradley: use cfdisk
<reisio> or cgdisk
<abradley> I'll try those, I'm unfamiliar
<Patrice>  hi, i downloaded the last ubuntu server version but when i burn the ISO, the CD is not bootable, why?
<jhutchins> abradley: Which one did you create?
<reisio> Patrice: any number of reasons, can you not use a usb?
<abradley> 4
<Patrice> yes, i use my usb for something else, i can't
<Patrice> resio
<jhutchins> abradley: There are programs that can move or resize partitions, but you should have a full backup if you're going to try that.  They're slow, and if you already have the backup it's easier to just repartition the disk from scratch and restore.
<abradley> sandbox vm
<Rory> Does /etc/fstab expect a trailing newline?
<Patrice> how to make the ISO of ubuntu server bootable, please?
<jhutchins> abradley: Yeah, that ended up between 1&2.  fdisk will always pick the first available sector.  In this case, you probably wanted it to pick the first sectore AFTER partition two.
<Rory> Patrice: Burn it to a DVD, put the DVD in the drive, boot from the DVD
<Rory> !install | Patrice
<ubottu> Patrice: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<amblet> burn it as image, set in bios: boot fron CD
<Patrice> I did all that. Bios is ok to boot on CD
<dreamon> BluesKaj, It isnt easy to download. It wats a programm to open.. I'm working on it
<jhutchins> Patrice: Not booting?
<Patrice> No, i burn the ISO of ubuntu server on a CD, but the CD is not bootable
<Rory> Patrice: How many files are on the CD?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, in FF choose save
<amblet> hm, well.. bootable ISO, ya? hmmm.
<Rory> Patrice: Are you getting an error message when you try to boot from the CD?
<dreamon> BluesKaj, I cant. It pops up, which app to start with
<Patrice> yes, it tells me "no bootable CD has been found" or something like that
<Rory> Patrice: How many files are on the CD?
<Rory> Patrice: One, or lots?
<jhutchins> Patrice: make sure the md5sum of the iso matches the one listed on the server; then verify that the burn was correct with your burner program or take the md5sum of the CD device and that should match the iso & web site.
<Patrice> all the content of the ISO image. I don't know.. I downloaded the ISO from ubuntu's site
<Rory> !md5sum | Patrice
<ubottu> Patrice: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jhutchins> Patrice: He's checking to see if you actually burned the iso filesystem to disk or just saved the iso file, which is different.
<BluesKaj> dreamon, choose Save File , it will then download to your /Home/User/Downloads file
<Patrice> woaw... So complicated???
<diverdude> how can i see which apache version is installed ?
<Rory> diverdude: apache2 -v
<reisio> dpkg -l | grep -i apache ?
<BluesKaj> Patrice, just burn the iso file to a dvd or usb
<dreamon> BluesKaj, there is only-> choose application to start. (search for app) Button -  Noting to save.
<Patrice> I don't understand why i have to do that check MD5... There is no easier way to download and burn linux server?
<reisio> Patrice: you don't have to, but you're having problems
<Rory> Patrice: Just trying to make sure you have a correct disk image
<reisio> Patrice: so what you do is rule out potential causes
<BluesKaj> dreamon, which browser /
<BluesKaj> ?
<dreamon> Firefox, chrome, chromium.. ;)
<Rory> Patrice: The "easy way" is to follow the official instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Prolac> is it possible to rename proccesses?
<Rory> Prolac: Could you re-phrase that? What are you wanting to achieve?
<Rory> Patrice: Specifically here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<BluesKaj> dreamon, are you clicking on the downloads button the adobe flash website or ?
<Patrice> thanks, i'm reading
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Yes.. the yellow one
<odium> I found that I need this package https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/powernowd/1.00-1ubuntu5 but I can't seem to install it conventionally, why is this?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, did you choose the linux,tar.gz version first ?
<Rory> odium: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Yes
<Prolac> Rory, I'd like to prevent pkill cmd from disabling certain process
<odium> Rory, saucy salamander
<Rory> !13.10 | odium
<odium> uhh, 13.10
<ubottu> odium: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Rory> odium: Join there and I'll try to help you
<havv> I have a five year old laptop with 2GB RAM, will it run ubuntu 13.04 smoothly? I'm currently using lubuntu and I'm considering to switch
<Rory> havv: Probably not as smoothly as Lubuntu. Have you considered Xubuntu as a "compromise" ?
<Armadillos> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<reisio> havv: yes it'll be fine, particularly if it has a dedicated gpu
<reisio> but probably regardless
<havv> it's integrated :\
<TJ-> havv: It will depend on the CPU and GPU capabilities if you're talking about ubuntu-desktop. 2GB is usable so long as you don't overload it with large applications or data all running at once
<BluesKaj> dreamon, and you don't get a dialog like this http://wstaw.org/m/2013/10/04/snapshot2.png ?
<reisio> usable? 2gb is plenty
<Prolac> Rory, no ideas?
<thnee> the volume control is maxed at 10% to 100% which basically makes it an on/off switch. how can I debug this?
<mavarazo> Hello, i need some help :). I just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 but instead of getting to the grub2 menu, it drops me to the bios
<reisio> mavarazo: what do you see?
<havv> I'm mostly using it for developing in RoR, but I might need to run eclipse every once in a while
<mavarazo> UEFI BIOS
<reisio> mavarazo: I doubt you see that...
<dreamon> BluesKaj, No its different.
<jhutchins> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<raub> mavarazo: do you mean it dropped you in grub?
<mavarazo> no... it drops me into bios
<jhutchins> Patrice: An incomplete or corrupt image is the most common reason for something not to boot these days.
<dreamon> I try to start xarchiver .. so it might be possible to extract
<TJ-> mavarazo: The EFI firmware command-line?
<mavarazo> i think i can open that
<jhutchins> mavarazo: Is it using Secure Boot?
<mavarazo> yeah... but i cant disable it
<BluesKaj> dreamon, ok , look for the flashplayer.so file in your file manager , it's probly in downloads
<Rory> Is there a way to get the "find" command to escape spaces to I can pipe it into xargs or use it in a loop, without sed trickery?
<TJ-> mavarazo: I don't think 12.04 had support in GRUB or kernel for secure-boot. You'd need the latest development release for that, 13.10
<mavarazo> uhhh... now i get the grub minimal-bash
<c3f59> Rory: Backslashes File\ Name.ext
<Rory> c3f59: Thanks I know, but I want find to do that automatically
<TJ-> mavarazo: Do you mean the initial RAM-disk's busybox shell?
<Patrice> Thanks jhutchins. So i have to check MD5 on the ISO AND on the DVD? Or just on ISO is enought?
<c3f59> Rory: ah, sorry, didn't read the whole discussion
<Rory> c3f59: For example if the output of "find" is currently "this is a file" I'd prefer it to be "this\ is\ a\ file"
<Rory> Patrice: Just the iso is sufficient
<c3f59> Rory: okay…. let me think
<Patrice> thanks
<mavarazo> don't know... is labeld als minimal bash-like line editing
<Rory> c3f59: I can *do* it, it's just messy. I was wondering if there was a simple way
<dreamon> BluesKaj, No, I cant download. Its hopeless .. every time on differnet ubtunu maschines it tries to start a app after downloading. (most time softwarecenter) if I choose xarchiver it pops an Error
<c3f59> Rory: Try piping the output through sed. something like sed -e 's/ /\\/g'
<dreamon> BluesKaj, I found a way
<Ownix> I edited fstab, now my server wont boot and I get this error: http://imgur.com/NwIGcNp also I booted to a live CD, mounted the disk and opened up fstab and all the stuff that was in there before is now gone
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Ok, I copied file.. and now?
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Its now in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<CQ> is there any way I can figure out if can use FB-DDR2s on my MoBo or not? I don't think it can use ECC ... MoBo is http://www.msi.com/product/mb/G45M.html#/?div=Basic
<CQ> or does FB mean ECC automatically?
<BluesKaj> dreamon .in the terminal type wget , then paste the url and enter
<Ownix> Okay I am now able to access my fstab from my live CD. How do I interpret these errors?? http://imgur.com/NwIGcNp
<dreamon> BluesKaj, The way, was to choose download for different OS.. so I could download the thing..
<BluesKaj> dreamon, on the whole tar.gz file , just the libflashplayer.so file
<BluesKaj> not
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Yes.. only the libflashplayer.so I copied as root to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Stinky-Feet> Rory: Is this what you are are after? http://notfaq.wordpress.com/2006/07/30/unix-filenames-with-spaces-in-find-xargs/
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Now reboot?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, ok , now will probly need to reboot
<kriskropd> does anyone here know how to force elinks to download a file to local disk regardless of file type? something like a "save link as" ?
<zykotick9> kriskropd: "d" perhaps
<Rory> Stinky-Feet: -print0 I KNEW there was a quick way!
<reisio> wget
<Rory> Thanks also c3f59 that's exactly what I was doing before
<kriskropd> zykotick9: nope :/
<Ponch0> I think I finally figured out my WIFI issues on Ubuntu!,  how do I read up about "txpower" the options available with it and to make changes permanent?
<kriskropd> zykotick9: D brings upt he manager though
<dreamon> BluesKaj, This fucking thing drives me crazy. Dont work at all. no animation. ath helpx.adobe.com/lash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<zykotick9> kriskropd: lowcase "d" is download link current link?
<IdleOne> dreamon: No swearing please
<BluesKaj> dreamon, if you downloaded a yum or rpm file it won't work on ubuntu
<Ponch0> No swearing?! that's closed source english than!
<kriskropd> zykotick9: i thought it was too! then over the past few days I noticed elinks started to not recognize files I used to download frequently either :/ its like there was a config change, but I haven't modified or updated anything related to elinks directly :(
<Ponch0> It goes against the philosophy
<dreamon> BluesKaj, No I only downloadet the tar.gz an extracted.. copied..
<zykotick9> kriskropd: it works here, d -> Save to file
<hid> hi has anybody have a black screen while installing ubuntu from minimal?
<hid> black screen within virtualbox
<zykotick9> kriskropd: perhaps try without your current .elinks folder?  perhaps you have changed something?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dreamon> BluesKaj, But the file isnt in that directory.. I copy once more
<BluesKaj> bo just do it, you need some dependencies etc , dreamon
<cson> dreamon: I had the same problem and BluesKaj is right, install the extras packages.
<Patrice> ok so the checksum MD5 was ok...
<BluesKaj> I thougfht he already had
<dreamon> cson, BluesKaj -> says "its already the newest version"
<Patrice> i did what they say and i compared : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Patrice> All is the same but the CD still not bootable...
<cson> If I remember correctly, I was even prompted to install the adobe plugin during the extras install.
<reisio> Patrice: does it show the files in your file manager? Or the .iso?
<Patrice> wait, let me check
<BluesKaj> dreamon, then reinstall it
<wilee-nilee> hid, You might ask in #vbox
<kriskropd> zykotick9: weird, removing elinks.conf didnt fix it, but removing the whole .elinks folder did work - thanks for th eusggestion
<kriskropd> zykotick9: suggestion*
<c3f59> Rory:  piping through sed -e 's/ /\\ /g' should work
<hid> wilee-nilee: the problem solved itself XD, thank you
<reisio> find + print is betta
<zykotick9> kriskropd: glad you got it working
<Patrice> it shows me the content of the ISO
<mtondi> ++
<vusie> mtondi: vha khou itani phanda ha vhathu?
<domingo> hi
<reisio> hi
<domingo> what is the spanish channel ?
<reisio> -es
<zykotick9> !es | domingo
<ubottu> domingo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<reisio> Patrice: this is from the mounted, burnt CD?
<Patrice> from the burnt one
<domingo> thank
<reisio> Patrice: does it say the path at the top?
<domingo> join #ubuntu-es
<mtondi> vusie: ndi noob hafha
<Patrice> Yes : "/media/Ubuntu-Server 12.04.3 LTS i386"
<kincho> how can I record all I hear in the speakers, included mic and youtube
<vusie> mtondi: rido kickiwa...ari fhumule
<reisio> kincho: jack
<zykotick9> kincho: actually, it's possible with pulse as well (and a LOT easier then messing with jack)
<kincho> zykotick9: reisio is pulse a program?
<reisio> kincho: separate
<Patrice> reisio the path is /media/Ubuntu-Server 12.04.3 LTS i386
<zykotick9> reisio: is jack not a sound server?  like pulse?
<reisio> Patrice: okay
<reisio> Patrice: check your BIOS boot order
<Patrice> all is ok
<reisio> zykotick9: sure
<kincho> zykotick9: so can you help me to do this?
<Patrice> it's trying to boot on CD but it says "no bootable CD found"
<kincho> reisio: what is jack? a program?
<reisio> Patrice: sometimes the order isn't enough, you have to disable the other devices
<jack---> kincho, pulseaudio is a complete sound system
<reisio> kincho: yup
<zykotick9> kincho: not really, i did it years ago - i don't use pulse anymore though... but i've NEVER gotten jack working at all.
<reisio> a complete sound system that relies on alsa :p
<jack---> pretty different from jack
<Patrice> i did, i i also chose the CD device on the Toshiba boot page
<kincho> zykotick9: so how do I make it work with pulse?
<Patrice> Bios and Toshiba boot splash are on CD
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, what do you use for audio on web sites?
<zykotick9> kincho: i'd search online if i where you.  perhaps "recording from pulse audio" as a search or something?  you need to install some non-default pulse config stuff, then manually select to record from the output.  but i don't remember the exact details, sorry (it was a number of years ago i use to do it)
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: pure alsa?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, I can't get alsa to work on web audio without pulseaudio
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: which IS an issue these days, if you have more then one sound device showing up.
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, yes I do , i have the onboard and the pci
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: "cat /proc/asound/cards" is the card you want listed as 0?  if not, i've never gotten firefox to be able to use it.
<dreamon> Now getting a crash .> /usr/lib/firefox/plugin-container ..
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, yes my m-audio shows as card 0 , the onboard hda-intel shows as card 1
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: and is it m-audio or onboard you want to be using?
<kincho> zykotick9: I tried recordMyDesktop but it only recorded what I sang in the mic
<dreamon> might be a audio problem?
<BluesKaj> dreamon, I'm using m-audio as my preferred yes
<zykotick9> kincho: i have no idea about recordmydesktop sorry...
<BluesKaj> oops zykotick9^
<BluesKaj> zykotick9,, I'm using m-audio as my preferred yes
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i'd "think" that "should" work by default...  sorry, i don't have any suggestions.
<dreamon> BluesKaj, In the protocol it showes playback faults. root audio and so on.. sis Si7012
<dreamon> SIS7012
<BluesKaj> it works , but not on websites , even with pure alsa , zykotick9
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: ya, i knew what you meant, i was talking about firefox/web.
<dreamon> I will try to stop audio in Bios
<BluesKaj> it's been like that since 11.10 i think , zykotick9
<BluesKaj> dreamon, no don't do that
<dreamon> BluesKaj, ?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: well, we are using different OSes... so i really can't say???  but, i feel your pain - i've been there.
<BluesKaj> dreamon, remove flashaplayer-installer
<dreamon> BluesKaj, OK
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: typo above i think flashAplayer?
<BluesKaj> yes it's a typo
<Patrice> "no bootable CDROM on atapi" etc...
<dreamon> BluesKaj, you mean "flashplayer-installer"?
<Patrice> still the same
<BluesKaj> dreamon, yes
<Patrice> i just burnt another one, checking sum etc, and the problem keep the same. The CD is NOT bootable.
<fancyfetus> Why is my battery functioning poorly with Ubuntu?
<fancyfetus> I can't imagine that the two are related.
<reisio> Patrice: what OS is on the box now?
<fancyfetus> and it would be a huge coincedence if my battery failed the day i installed ubuntu over windows
<fancyfetus> but it says that my battery is not present
<BluesKaj> Patrice, where did you get the iso file ?
<dreamon> BluesKaj, No ->  flashplugin-installer
<fancyfetus> it sometimes recognizes it but takes days to fully charge and empties in a matter of seconds.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's right dreamon
<Patrice> i got it on ubuntu website
<dreamon> BluesKaj, and than?
<Patrice> when i read the CD from Windows, there is nothing inside. The CD Seems empty, but it's not. Under ubuntu i see all
<Patrice> my OS here is Xubuntu. On the server i want to install it, there is XP
<reisio> Patrice: it's probably empty then
<reisio> Patrice: what're you burning with?
<Patrice> no, if i put it in ubuntu machine, i can see all the CD
<zykotick9> Patrice: if windows can't see any content on the CD, it isn't right... that's for sure.  windows SHOULD see stuff.
<jack---> winblows. can't be a real server. :P
<Patrice> i use XFburn
<BluesKaj>  dreamon, try to remove anything related to flash at this point including the the alternate.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , and startover from scratch
<reisio> Patrice: try this from a terminal: cdrecord -v speed=4 dev=/dev/sr0 path/to/install.iso
<Patrice> ok let's try... but i will have no more CDs.. :)
<reisio> Patrice: :)
<OerHeks> fancyfetus, did you search for your laptop model ? and maybe laptop-mode-tools can do some tricks > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/man8/laptop-mode.conf.8.html
<fellayaboy> whats the best linux software for pdf annotation..i need to write something in my pdf
<James> hi all
<fancyfetus> OerHeks, I've done some googling to try to find a solution but have been unsuccessfull.
<fancyfetus> Should I be searching for my laptop models laptop-mode.conf?
<OerHeks> fancyfetus, what model?
<fancyfetus> I have an HP dv6-6193ca
<Patrice> is there a way to boot a computer from internet, in the bios, to force an installation from ubuntu's iso url?
<Lighting> dose anyone know how to enable java on firefox ubuntu
<jack---> Patrice, you wish
<Patrice> (i still burning)
<jammes_884> too many partitions on a new laptop how to partititon hard drive ?
<someone235> hey, ubuntu's "startup disk creator" can create non ubuntu disks too?
<zykotick9> someone235: no.
<Patrice> :) yeah, an installation directly from the bios, downloading the ISO alone and installing it alone... COme on! it's not something impossible... Are they engeniers or not? :)
<zykotick9> someone235: well, kubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu yes - so anything *buntu is ok.
<dreamon> BluesKaj, also ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<someone235> zykotick9, I want to create OpenSuse, so I guess I'll have to use another program
<zykotick9> someone235: unetbootin is one options, but there is probably something better?  best of luck.
<BluesKaj> dreamon, reinstall it
<jammes_884> i have a new laptop and there are 7 partititions want dual boot w7 and ubuntu how to partition the hard drive..?
<jammes_884> any1...?
<BluesKaj> jammes_884 , use gparted live media
<Patrice> so the same... 5th CD burnt to throw... It still non bootable...
<LMJ> This link says the webcam works fine but it's not even detected on my system, what could I do ? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Webcam)
<zykotick9> Patrice: does windows see contents on the cd now?
<Patrice> let me check
<zykotick9> LMJ: 1) did you try cheese 2) does lsusb show it?
<Version1> Patrice: you can boot the ISO using grub2
<jack---> Schrodinger`Cat, what if i open your box now?
<Patrice> so the CD is empty under windows and full under linux
<thunder-storm> hello @ all. i use a nvidia geforce gtx 470 graphics card with the 319.32 driver and two monitors configured with twinview. all things working fine unil apt-get upgrade today... now my monitor-settings are wrong, the orientation from DFP-0 have to be right from DFP-2. In xorg.conf it's correctly configured, but lightdm don't use it so - all changes in xorg.conf will be ignored - i don't know, how i can fix that issue...
<zykotick9> Patrice: what ISO, exactly are you using?
<Patrice> i don't have grub on the computer where i want to install linux server
<Patrice> the ISO of ubuntu site
<user___> hello
<Patrice> this ISO : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=32&release=lts
<Version1> Patrice: is USB booting possible
<tozen_> Patrice: push Shift on start
<Patrice> i know but my only USB key is full and i need it for something else
<Patrice> i want to have a CD to install my server
<Patrice> shift? ok let's try
<zykotick9> tozen_: 1) shift on boot is for grub (i doubt that works with livecd) 2) if windows doesn't see contents on the CD, something is very wrong.
<Patrice> shift is not doing anything
<Patrice> yes shift is to show the grub menu on boot
<jammes_884> i am using it but im a little confused about partitions that i need
<Patrice> but i don't have grub on that machine
<Patrice> and with the USB key it's better? more simple?
<Patrice> ok, i see the problem : "Apple Computers and others: Hold down the C key while rebooting. Toshiba, IBM and others: press F12 while booting to get to the boot menu and choose CD-ROM. Asus and others: press TAB key while booting and select CD-ROM from boot menu. "  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<delinquentme> in ubuntu12.04 ... the preferred way to write shortcuts for something like Git ... would be in the ~/.bashrc file orrrrr????
<delinquentme> ~/.bash_profile ???
<zykotick9> delinquentme: are you refering to bash aliases?  if so, then .bashrc "should" be fine.
<jack---> 13.04 is raring ringtaill?
<zykotick9> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<delinquentme> zykotick9, for what applications is .bash_profile preferred?
<zykotick9> delinquentme: beats me?
<jack---> what's saucy then? 13.10?
<zykotick9> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<jack---> k, thx
<jack---> (happily running edubuntu-saucy here)
<Patrice> Working !!!! So it was that! I have to press F12 at booting. Even with Bios configuration  + Toshiba botting splash it's not enought. I have to press F12 on toshiba Satellitte
<zykotick9> jack---: codename are incremented by one letter, so following Saucy will be something beginning with R
<Patrice> thanks a lot guys
<jack---> not t?
<zykotick9> jack---: doh.  yes T.
<jack---> :)
<TJ-> I vote for 'Raring' :p
 * zykotick9 a-b-c-d-e...
<Susning_> ive just installed ubuntu 13.04 and have no mouse nor keyboard reaction after grub (where keyboard responded). on liveusb everything worked just fine. they are both on usb. i came from eOS before reformat which is based on ubuntu 12.. and mouse and keyboard worked there. what can i do? writing from phone now.
<Armadillos> Susning_: USB or PS/2?
<Susning_> usb
<Armadillos> Susning_: See if you can get into the system via the terminal.  Do a Ctrl-Alt-F1 and see if it brings up a logon prompt.
<Susning_> logitech k800 keyboard
<Susning_> no no response. now the screen turned of from inactivity. cant wake
<Susning_> wierd. i just came from a ubuntubased system where this was no issue.
<Armadillos> Susning_: Do you have a PS/2 based keyboard around? Sounds like modprobe isn't picking up your USB
<Susning_> maybe a converter somewhere
<genii> Sounds like a variant on bug 870227
<ubottu> bug 870227 in udev (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 11.10-12.10: Logitech MX5500 keyboard/mouse combo not recognized." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/870227
<darklajid> Some ppa guru around? I'd like to grab a dovecot supplying ppa and modify it, but .. I'd appreciate some handholding
<Susning_> aah. yes. my keyboard communicates by bluetooth and has a usb device for it plugged to the pc
<Susning_> but i dont see why mouse acts up since its cable
<wylde> darklajid: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/getting-set-up.html <-- setup your own ppa ;)
<darklajid> wylde: Setting up a ppa is not what scares me. dpkg* does.
<darklajid> wylde: I tried looking into a source package (I'm interested in dovecot, specifically) and .. I have no clue how that's going to build all the binary packages (or how to add a binary package from the same source).
<wylde> darklajid: well what do you mean by grabbing a ppa and modifing it? You mean modify the package? How? If you want some unincluded option you'll probably need to compile from source after modifying the appropriate files.
<wylde> darklajid: I wanted xz compression included in squashfs-tools, so I followed the guide I posted to grab source, edit the needed files, compile package and upload to my own ppa
<darklajid> wylde: Hrm.. But you 'just' (sorry) modified the build settings? I need to create a new package (I guess..), for a module that isn't built right now. Well, I'll just give it a try
<wylde> darklajid: it's learning experience to be sure ;)
<wylde> it's a*
<darklajid> I drink to that..
<darklajid> My Yak has little hair left by now.
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194126/
<mavarazo> cause of fixed secure boot, i installed ubuntu 13.10. installtion without any problems, but i only get grub2 bash...???
<eduhat> for the /etc/network/interfaces file, for static networking is it supposed to have both auto eth0 AND iface eth0 inet static ?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194126/
<zykotick9> eduhat: "auto eth0" means = automatically start it on boot.
<fishcooker> how to clonezilla make iso for vmware image tobe iso
<eduhat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194152
<zykotick9> eduhat: if it works, it looks ok.  personally i have additional lines network and broadcast (which DO seem redundant to me... but?)
<eduhat> does that look right?
<eduhat> I'm having a problem on startup that it hangs. "waiting for network config"
<zykotick9> eduhat: DON'T CHANGE IT, but you can multiple interfaces on one auto line, like "auto eth0 wlan0"
<zykotick9> eduhat: i've never played with the ethX:Y stuff... so not sure what is required with that... best of luck.
<eduhat> it just always hangs at bootup. No ideas?
<mavarazo> cause of fixed secure boot, i installed ubuntu 13.10. installtion without any problems, but i only get grub2 bash...???
<wylde> eduhat: you may want the loopback interface entry first at least
<eduhat> ok
<Jordan_U> mavarazo: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC from a different computer at the same time?
<hazeyez> where is a good place to find themes for ubuntu 13.04?
<k1l> hazeyez: deviantart ?
<blz> Hi.  I'm setting up a server and I was considering running an LVM to span a filesystem across multiple disks.  Can LVMs be extended?
<hazeyez> ok, one more question... i installed ubuntu on my laptop, the speakers work but when i plug in my headphones there is no sound, what do i do?
<k1l> hazeyez: make sure the headphones are not muted in alsamixer
<hazeyez> k1l : i'm sorry to be a newb, but how do i view alsamixer
<daftykins> run "alsamixer" in a terminal
<Gentoo64> type that command
<hazeyez> okone second
<MeanKitty> Hey guys. My Firefox has started a new session after being killed, it displayed a list of pages that could be loaded again. But then the browser froze and I had to kill it, and now the list of pages is gone. Any idea how to get it back? :/
<daftykins> MeanKitty: anything on the history menu?
<SchrodingersScat> MeanKitty: history > restore previous session ? if that doesn't work maybe out of luck
<hazeyez> headphones 100<>100 but Auto-Mut is enabled???????
<jcrza> Hey dudes, I think I figured out the source of my problem, and I need your help. I run a minecraft server on ubuntu.. and I think the firewall is causing intermittent disconnects
<jcrza> How can I tell my firewall to allow long-standing connections? Someone told me it might be that.
<MeanKitty> daftykins: I have the history, but there were lots of pages opened weeks ago
<k1l> hazeyez: choose the headphones with arrow keys and press m
<daftykins> MeanKitty: the history menu has recently closed tabs, windows, etc - you're sure nothing is relevant?
<MeanKitty> SchrodingersScat: The option is disabled
<daftykins> MeanKitty: sounds like you're out of luck then
<MeanKitty> I have a month old backup of the files, though - which file contains list of opened tabs?
<k1l> hazeyez: but maybe the laptop does handle the headphone jack in a special way. so maybe take alook if there are experiences so far
<hazeyez> ok should it say MM or 00?
<k1l> hazeyez: 00
<hazeyez> ok let me try to plug them is and see what happens
<Gentoo64> hazeyez: press the m key
<hazeyez> hey guys, it worked... thank you very much!!!
<hazeyez> listen, i just switched over from windows 8, what caos it was... it took me 3 days to over ride the secure boot,.. so i've never used linux before... can you guys point me to a website that will teach me what i need to learn from beginning to end?
<Gentoo64> hazeyez: learn as you go
<Gentoo64> theres thousands of things you could learn, but its best to try to do something, if you cant then learn that way
<bazhang> !manual | hazeyez
<Raknymos> TESTING: 3 Irssi::Irc::Server=HASH(0x7fa55e77e370) #ubuntu :!manual | hazeyez bazhang ~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang
<ubottu> hazeyez: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Raknymos> bazhang : No
<bazhang> Raknymos, what
<bazhang> !rute | hazeyez and this
<Raknymos> TESTING: 3 Irssi::Irc::Server=HASH(0x7fa55e780e30) #ubuntu :!rute | hazeyez and this bazhang ~bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang
<ubottu> hazeyez and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Raknymos> bazhang : No
<bazhang> Raknymos, are you a bot
<k1l> yes it is, sir
<bazhang> all signs point to yes!
<Ben64> hard for someone who's kicked to answer though
<hegemoOn> hello
<bazhang> hi
<hegemoOn> hello
<hegemoOn> i cannot succeed to have the clock applet displayed in the top panel
<hegemoOn> do you know how to fix it ?
<bazhang> hegemoOn, what shell: gnome-shell or unity
<hegemoOn> unity
<hegemoOn> ok
<hegemoOn> i just killed unity-panel-service
<hegemoOn> and it work :)
<straterra> What other WM should I try on a netbook? Default gnome is a little..heavy
<daftykins> lxde
<Gentoo64> i3
<daftykins> oh wm, i was more thinking DE i guess
<straterra> eh, de is fine too
<_-Frustat3d-_> hey ubuntu team
<hazeyez> ok thank you guys for the info, just one more question and ill leave you alone this evening if you dont mind... i have a usd mouse, i plug it in and nothing happens... how can i get ubuntu to recognize it?
<_-Frustat3d-_> I'm having a very difficult time creating an encrypted partition
<jcrza> Anyone know how to get the default ubuntu firewall to not terminate connections after a certain amount of time?
<_-Frustat3d-_> "Disk Utility" keeps on crashing
<jcrza> I'm almost certain that's why people are randomly getting disconnected
<_-Frustat3d-_> I followed these instructions which do not work
<daftykins> straterra: give xfce and lxde a try then
<_-Frustat3d-_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<straterra> yeah, i like xfce
<k1l> hazeyez: see the end of "dmesg" when you have plugged the mouse in
<Gentoo64> straterra: gnome takes up so much screen space
<Gentoo64> anything is better for a netbook
<straterra> Gentoo64: oh, I know
<straterra> one terminal window takes up the whole damn screen
<Hawkerz> I used to use fluxbox but I'm not sure that's maintained anymore
<Gentoo64> you might like i3 if you're into that thing
<hazeyez> this is the last line in dmesg: [ 6083.146447] hid-generic 0003:04D9:048E.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 04d9:048e] on usb-0000:00:14.0-3/input0
<straterra> Heh..do distros still ship blackbox? That was an awesome de
<Hawkerz> the new release of enlightenment might be good
<Hawkerz> I haven't used it for like a century though
<hazeyez> k1l : any ideas sir?
<Gentoo64> hazeyez: looks like its supposed to work
<k1l> !paste | hazeyez
<ubottu> hazeyez: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> put the last 50 lines in there
<hazeyez> ok
<trism> !info blackbox | straterra
<ubottu> straterra: blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-14ubuntu1 (raring), package size 231 kB, installed size 602 kB
<hazeyez> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194365/
<straterra> hah
<straterra> That's hilarious
<straterra> i figured it would go the way of xmms
<Dr_Willis> xmms just needed mo9re themes.. ;)
<hazeyez> k1l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194365/
<justanotheruser> How do I permenantly set a DNS server? Each time I connect to a network it resolv.conf gets regenerated
<Dr_Willis> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Dr_Willis> edit the resolvconf  configs i belive.
<k1l> hazeyez: hmm, dont know. should work
<hazeyez> k1l : the laser on the mouse is blinking... but the cursor is not moving
<kxtwo> ok heres a question for you.  AT school we are given virtual machines that have versions of ubuntu on them.  We have root access since they are VM's.  Mine doesnt have apt-get or aptitude on it and I need valgrind?  Is manual the only way?
<Ben64> doesnt sound like ubuntu if theres no apt
<repudiate> Hey, how do I change the color settings on Ubuntu? The thing is that I'm using Ubuntu on VBox.
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder if theres any C packages to compile source also.
<kxtwo> annnd you are right its freaking redhat
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  which colors? theres a few themes that have some customizaable color tools ive seen at webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites.  (i forget the name, zencolor perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> those 2 sites also tend to mention the best looking themes out for unity/gnome
<sneak> how do i update from precise LTS to whatever the latest raring is without a reinstall?
<sneak> do-release-upgrade doesn't let me
<sneak> is it as easy as changing all the 'precise' to 'raring' in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ben64> if you wait until 14.04 you'll save a lot of upgrading
<Dr_Willis> that command has an option to go to the next release
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: My terminal is not black.
<sneak> Ben64: i don't understand the version numberings
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to alter the sources.list
<sneak> i have recently figured out the letter progression bit
<Ben64> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 or 12.04 -> 14.04
<Dr_Willis> do-repease-upgrade --help
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: It's grayish black.  But it's not the brightness fo my screen.
<Dr_Willis> sneak:  its the date of release
<sneak> Ben64: what is the second number?
<sneak> ahhh
<k1l> sneak: month
<sneak> that makes a fuckton more sense
<Ben64> year.month
<Ben64> every 2 years is LTS, supported for 5 years
<Ben64> the other releases are 9 months
<ikonia> sneak: control your language please.
<k1l> sneak: you cant jump over releases if its not a LTS -> LTS jump.
<Ben64> and LTS versions can upgrade directly to the next LTS
<Dr_Willis> the 12.x lts  is supproted for longer then 5 wasent it? i cant rember
<sneak> ikonia: what?
<hazeyez> k1l : thank you for the help tonight
<ikonia> sneak: please control your language in the ubuntu channels
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: It's grayish black.  But it's not the brightness fo my screen.
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: 12.04 they changed it from 3 years to 5 for desktop, used to be 5 for servers only
<sneak> control your euphemisms.  all of my language is 100% controlled, i chose to type 'fuckton'.
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  so?
<repudiate> I need it black.
<sneak> k1l: can i update from lts -> non lts?
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: I want to adjust it to make it black.
<sneak> it says that -p does uses $distro-proposed updater
<sneak> is precise-proposed 'raring'?
<Vivekananda> something wrong with my vi
<k1l> sneak: take a breath
<Vivekananda> on pressing backspace it goes back one character but not deleting the previous one
<sneak> k1l: ?
<jack---> sneak: kinda sorta
<otak> repudiate: right-click on the terminal, select preferences
<k1l> sneak: either you do the big jumps: LTS -> LTS or your need to do every update. 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04
<sneak> is "do-release-upgrade -p" what i want for updating a 12.04 to whatever the current non-LTS is?
<sneak> i am fine with doing every update
<Hellrider69> test
<k1l> sneak: no
<k1l> sneak: set the release-prompt to non-LTS and run do-release-upgrade
<repudiate> I got it otak. Thanks dude.
<sneak> k1l: where is release-prompt specified?
<sneak> found it with grep, thanks
<k1l> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<sneak> sed -i 's/LTS/normal/;' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  # all fixed
<k1l> should say "normal" for regular updates
<sneak> thanks guys, hve a great night
<sneak> <3
<jack---> 13.10 is totally fine here
<jack---> i like it
<repudiate> repudiate:
<repudiate> circuitous
<Ben64> jack---: #ubuntu+1 for 13.10
<jack---> k
<Marlenee> how i set my current session of putty into screen without abort the app
<ikonia> Marlenee: you can't
<pmatulis_> i noticed rsyslogd is consuming a lot of cpu since my upgrade to saucy
<ikonia> Marlenee: screen needs to be running first
<thinknow> Hi, does unetbootin needs root access to make a startup disk?
<ikonia> thinknow: it's writing to a device, so yes
<thinknow> when i try to open it in desktop mode, it ask for admin priviligies
<thinknow> ok
<thinknow> thnx
<Marlenee> ikonia : any other way to do that
<ikonia> to do what ?
<Marlenee> ikonia : to put my running app in background
<ikonia> "bg"
<ikonia> ctrl + z
<Marlenee> i have to dissconect the session because app will take alot of time
<Marlenee> the app i already running
<ikonia> ctrl + z
<Dr_Willis> ctl-z puts the command in thebackground. then 'bg' starts it running in the background
<Dr_Willis> check the bash guides for 'job controll' for other details ;)
<Dr_Willis> and get in the habbit of using the 'exit' command to close a shell. dont just hit the close button
<Marlenee> ikonia : ctrl + z will kill the app
<ikonia> no it won't
<k1l> which app?
<Dr_Willis> longshellcommand
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-z
<Dr_Willis> bg
<Dr_Willis> longshellcommand then runs in the background.
<Marlenee> i found something http://serverfault.com/questions/55880/moving-an-already-running-process-to-screen/284795#284795
<ikonia> what's the point of asking to ignore it
<jrc> 10000000000000000
<ikonia> that's great, please don't do that
<jrc> my kitty did it
<jrc> oh and fuck you nazi
<ikonia> an acceptable reason
<Maja1991-BGD> http://192.168.67.128:8080/Ref/Toxic
<Dr_Willis> now for an actual support question.. got a ssh shell going to a remote.. after a wile it just seems to hang. or disconnect (a time out setting perhaps?) but shouldent it say somtning like 'client disconnected' or closed connection? the shell just sort of returns nothing and hangs.
<k1l> Maja1991-BGD: that is a internal ip that doesnt work in here. and ref links are not welcome
<Ben64> Dr_Willis: usually happens because a bad connection, but it is possible for the link to be severed and not bring back a disconnected message
<Dr_Willis> i thought it may be bad connection also. since im getting to the server over my cellphone.  for now i run tmux when i connect and it never seems to hang after that. ;)
<backtrackuser> hello
<kxtwo> let me just say
<kxtwo> seriously
<kxtwo> F redhat :)
<repudiate> I don't know shit about Linux, even how to install these packages. Where is a good place to get started learning?
<Dr_Willis> i just notice i seem tohave some extra bash logins still hanging around from the ssh sessions that have disconnected. ;)
<blz> How can I mount an internal SATA drive that isn't in fstab?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> blz:  use a full proper mount command
<Dr_Willis> !mount | blz
<ubottu> blz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ben64> repudiate: watch the language here, and which packages? normally you'd use the software center to install stuff
<blz> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Dr_Willis> blz:  example.. 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/Make-a-dir'
<hid> hey i've just installed ubuntu minimal. How to add default folders?
<repudiate> Ben64: But I want to know how to install stuff without the software center as well
<blz> Dr_Willis, ah that's what I've been doing wrong, I think.  I don't think I made a dir in /media  -__-
<hid> I mean, i there a better way than mkdir ~/Documents, etc?
<Ben64> repudiate: depends what it is but that could potentially mess up the system
<Dr_Willis> blz:  the mountpoint MUST exist beforhand..or mount will give an erorr that sort of says that
<blz> Dr_Willis, I got no error... oh well. It seems to be working now =)
<Dr_Willis> hid:  you mean for all new users? make a /etc/skel/ layout how you want and new users get that as their base
<johndoesz> mkuser?
<blz> Dr_Willis, is there a way to determine what the filesystem type is?
<Dr_Willis> blz:  sudo blkid. fdisk -l, perhaos other commands
<Dr_Willis> blz:  or use -t auto   ;) it auto figured it out most of the time
<repudiate> Ben64: This is my first day on Ubuntu or Linux for that matter. I was first trying to follow directions to install some software that I later found I can install through the Software Center--but not everything will be there, right?
<hid> Dr_Willis: only for me
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:   the software center shows whats in the ubuntu repositories.
<blz> Dr_Willis, I just wanted to know for myself.  I'll give those a shot
<blz> thanks again
<Ben64> repudiate: the software center has a ton of stuff, and for stuff that isn't there, you can try to find a PPA that has it
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  theres  unoffical repositories. and ppa's you can add for most stuff
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: Oh, who puts things there?
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: PPA?
<Ben64> !ppa | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Dr_Willis> !ppa | repudiate
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: When I search the Software center, am I searching official and unofficial repositories?
<Dr_Willis> note that ppa's CAN cause issues. and are best avoided if you dont really need the packages from them
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  if you added any other repos or ppa's you search them all
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  what are you wanting to install?
<syntroPi> repudiate, adding a ppa means trusting the ppa's owner with your systems root rights
<repudiate> k-touch
<ShadowBlaze18> are you allowed to use Ubuntu's trademarks to label a pc that is being sold that has Ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> !find k-touch
<ubottu> File k-touch found in php-doc
<repudiate> syntroPi: Oh okay, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  no idea what k-touch is.  it dosent seem to be in the repos
<repudiate> But I really want to make sense of this make file stuff.
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  start with the ubuntu manual. and go from there.
<Dr_Willis> !apt | repudiate
<ubottu> repudiate: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: I found it in the Software Center, it's just slow to download.
<repudiate> Just finished
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  depends on the server load. ;)
<blz> How do I add an unpartitioned drive to my an LVM's logical volume?
<repudiate> This is overwhelming for me right now. Thanks a lot guys.
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  think of the software center as a 'app market' ;) its about the same idea. only you can customize what 'stores' you look at.
<blz> repudiate, stick with it.  It gets easier and you'll wonder how you ever managed to use anything else =)
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  and the apt system has been around for Decades longer then  the android or apple market idea
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  learn the command line apt tools also.  it can be a lot faster to use them
<jack---> <3 aptitude
<repudiate> Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> i only use a small fraction of all the apt systems features
<Dr_Willis> and ive bene using linux for years. ;)
<pmatulis_> blz: pvcreate
<_-Frustat3d-_> there's a bug with "Disk Utility". It cannot actually create an encrypted partition following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<_-Frustat3d-_> can someone here confirm the bug and file a bug report?
#ubuntu 2013-10-05
<doug__> Arch
<PinkSwing> I have twin monitors with the larger of the two on the left. I've set the primary monitor to the one on the right as I use the larger monitor on the left for full screen things like a remote desktop session or watching video. But new windows always appear on the larger, secondary monitor on the left - often underneath whatever is fullscreen. I am trying to change this in CompizConfig Settings Manager but it doesn't seem to make any difference. Any ideas
<blz> pmatulis_, I'm looking at the manpage... should my command just be something like `pvcreate /dev/sdb` ?
<_-Frustat3d-_> Disk Utility crashes on 12.04 when trying to create ANY partition.
<pmatulis_> blz: better describe you situation, what do you want to achieve?
<pmatulis_> blz: add space to an existing logical volume?
<blz> pmatulis_, I just set up a fresh server install with a LVM.  There is one volume group and one physical volume.  I just now added a fresh, unformatted drive, which I would like to add to the existing volume group
<wokko> just a test for new irssi theme can u hear me
<blz> pmatulis_, I just realized the last part of my description was a bit confusing ^^.  I physically inserted a new, unformatted HDD into the case.  I'd like to extend the existing logical volume with that new HDD
<syntroPi> wokko, roger roger
<wokko> syntroPi: cheers
<blz> pmatulis_, as I understand the pvcreate manpage, the command should just be `sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb`.  Is that correct or am I misunderstanding something?
<pmatulis_> blz: ① make the new drive (say /dev/sdb) a physical volume, or used fdisk to make a partition (say /dev/sda1), i usually do the latter
<pmatulis_> blz: correction:
<pmatulis_> blz: ① make the new drive (say /dev/sdb) a physical volume, or use fdisk to make a partition (say /dev/sdb1), i usually do the latter
<blz> pmatulis_, is there any real difference between those two options?  Will the volume perform differently?
<pmatulis_> blz: no
 * Dr_Willis looks to see where his ①  key is at..
<pmatulis_> blz: ② then extend your volume group with 'vgextend' command
<pmatulis_> blz: ③ then extend your logical volume with 'lvextend' command
<blz> pmatulis_, okay cool.  As for step  ① (yay, unicode!) which command should I use to make a /dev/sdb1 partition.  The usual fdisk?
<pmatulis_> blz: ④ then unmount the existing logical volume
<pmatulis_> blz: ⑤ then perform a file system check with something like 'e2fsck'
<blz> pmatulis_, ok.  Should I be using fdisk for step 1?
<blz> I ask because I'm getting a dire warning about my volume being too large for the DOS partition table format
<blz> and I'm a bit unsure of how to proceed
<pmatulis_> ah, how big is the drive?
<blz> pmatulis_, 3 TB
<syntroPi> blz afaik mbr is only for something below 2 TB
<syntroPi> you need gpt maybe?
<syntroPi> use parted
<pmatulis_> blz: use gdisk
<syntroPi> even better
<pmatulis_> blz: 6. extend your file system with the appropriate tool.  you haven't said what f/s format you're using
<pmatulis_> blz: 7. mount the logical volume
<dezine> Hey everyone. I have a Samsung Chromebook, with Ubuntu installed on it. I'm just wondering if there's anyway to install Chrome on it, since it's an ARM processor I can't just use the i386 one. Thanks.
<gmachine_24> Hi. I'm on an Ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop that I use as a music server - and I'd like to be able to get access to it from my other computers - Linux and Windows. Samba is installed and I can stream music - but cannot connect remotely or even, on Windows machines, see that files are being shared.
<ShadowBlaze18> are you allowed to use Ubuntu's trademarks to label a pc that is being sold that has Ubuntu on it?
<gmachine_24> sshserver and client are also installed
<repudiate> I don't think kTouch installed properly Dr_Willis
<repudiate> It's missing menus on the top.
<gmachine_24> ShadowBlaze18: I think so but if you want to legal skinny perhaps contact Canonical
<repudiate> Do I have to dl a KDE?!
<gmachine_24> ShadowBlaze18: they used to give away stick-ons and stuff
<repudiate> Dr_Willis: nevermind
<repudiate> got it
<wxl> hey folks. autofs question: i have a sshfs set up to mount to /mnt. i'm trying to script changing this to /mnt/autofs. so i turn the service off, change auto.master, turn the service back on, and everything is good. only problem: i can't touch /mnt until i reboot. wtf?
<PinkSwing> I have twin monitors. New windows and notifications always appear on the left monitor despite the fact that I have the right monitor set as the primary monitor. How can I change this?
<daftykins> PinkSwing: honest advice? swap graphics outputs
<PinkSwing> daftykins: I cant do that. One is HDMI and the other is VGA
<jaha> Can anyone help me get upstart user sessions/jobs working on 13.04 server
<jaha> ive also installed the lubuntu-core desktop
<daftykins> PinkSwing: ah :/
<ShadowBlaze18> tahnk you gmachine_24
<ShadowBlaze18> *thank
<Dr_Willis> repudiate:  overlooked the Unity Global menus ;) they can hide at the top ;P
<repudiate> yepp
<Dr_Willis> i thought upstart had to habve user sessions compiled in as an option. and tht was not a default option (at least it dident used to be)
<Dr_Willis> The upstart cookbook mentioned user sessions.
<Dr_Willis> or user 'jobs' i guess is the proper ter,
<Dr_Willis> term
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. 13.10 has a ~/.config/upstart/   wonder if that means the feature is now enabled by default on 13.10
<bigbadben> Why is html5 DRM a bad thing
<julian-delphiki> Dr_Willis, whenever i hear "cookbook" I just thing Chef
<Dr_Willis> bigbadben:  drm is a bad thing.
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben, that's not a question for this channel.
<Dr_Willis> bigbadben:  because html5 viddeo that works on windows.. may not work on linux, or my Pi. or my android.. if the drm is not supported.
<jaha> Dr_Willis: i followed the instructions to enable the "tech preview" of user sessions by uncommenting #ubuntu in /etc/upstart-xesseions, restrated and nothing changed
<Dr_Willis> jaha:  ive never used the feature. ive only rember reading about it in the docs.
<jaha> Dr_Willis: thought maybe im missing something since I didnt install the full ubuntu desktop
<jaha> gotcha, thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> gmachine_24, if you were selling the hardware and you just label the pc as having Ubuntu do you think that still counts as merchandising purposes?
<blz> syntroPi, pmatulis_ , sorry my internet crapped out =/
<bigbadben> julian-delphiki, but ubuntu is open source and wouldn't it be considered bad for open source, then also bad for ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> bigbadben, this is an ubuntu support channel
<blz> pmatulis_, do I need to mount the newly created /dev/sdb1 partition before running vgextend?
<julian-delphiki> blz, no
<pmatulis_> blz: follow my steps
<blz> pmatulis_, Okay, I'm just not very clear on step 4.  You said I should unmount the existing logical volume, but my google-fu is failing me.  What command should I use for that?
<rastim> hiii, , ,
<raven> Hey guys
<rastim> hiii, ,  , i'm rastim ,
<pmatulis_> blz: well, what is the logical volume's path? 'sudo lvscan'
<julian-delphiki> blz, is it your root volume?
<julian-delphiki> are we just resizing and LVM
<julian-delphiki> or what
<julian-delphiki> (/me does that about once a month)
<blz> julian-delphiki, yes
<raven> Does anyone know how to help me with installing windows alongside an already existing linux partition?
<blz> julian-delphiki, yeah I'm trying to add a new disk (physical volume) to my lvm
<julian-delphiki> ah okay
<julian-delphiki> so did you pvcreate on the new drive?
<blz> julian-delphiki, so I added a partition using gdisk and then formatted it as ext4 with mkfs.ext4 from e2fsutils
<blz> then I did a pvextend /dev/sdb
<rastim> help me for how instaling modem in ubuntu 12.04 ??
<pmatulis_> blz: i don't remember saying to format your disk
<blz> sorry, vgextend
<blz> pmatulis_, hmm that might explain my troubles ...
<julian-delphiki> blz, okay, so, now when you vgdisplay you should see that your volume group has more extents now
<raven> Windows setup says it can't install to the unallocated space even when I format it NTFS
<pmatulis_> blz: anyway, good luck.  looks like julian-delphiki will help you
<blz> pmatulis_, thanks for your help!  sorry for being dense!
<julian-delphiki> pmatulis_, yeah I will.
<blz> julian-delphiki, =)
<PsyMar> raven: Do you have 4 partitions on the drive already?
<blz> julian-delphiki, okay so, it's probably best we start over since I evidently did something wrong.  Should I pastebin vgdisplay?
<julian-delphiki> sure
<blz> julian-delphiki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194645/
<raven> PsyMar, I've got Mint, Ubuntu, swap space, and unallocated
<wonderfulme> I somewhat fucked up
<PsyMar> raven: bootloader?
<daftykins> raven: sounds like you're trying to install when you've already got too many primary partitions and you're attempting to put Windows into a logical one
<julian-delphiki> alright, blz, so far so good. You want to add all of that disk to your existing LVM yeah?
<daftykins> raven: can you pastebin/screenshot your partition setup?
<blz> julian-delphiki, yep! the whole thing
<julian-delphiki> blz, do you know what the name of your LVM is?
<raven> daftykins can you explain to me the difference between a logical and a primary? Give me a moment let me take a picture of my machine with my phone
<wonderfulme> is there an IRCOP here?
<fancyfetus> guys, I'm getting errors left and right from ubuntu.
<blz> julian-delphiki, should be monolith-vg.  I don't think I have any others
<fancyfetus> It's getting pretty hard to live with at this point.
<blz> julian-delphiki, this is an lvm that I set up with the installer, btw
<blz> So I think it named my LVM for me based on the hostname (monolith)
<wonderfulme> would they PLEASE cycle #Russian
<daftykins> raven: it'd need to be more detail than Windows setup will provide, so it'd ideally be from fdisk on Linux or gparted
<wonderfulme> which is invite only due to an asshole
<PsyMar> fancyfetus: I had that problem, I was running 32-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit machine was probably be the problem
<wonderfulme> I only need one nickname.
<IdleOne> !language | wonderfulme
<ubottu> wonderfulme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<julian-delphiki> blz, okay, so, run `lvextend -l+715408 /dev/mapper/monolith-vg`
<fancyfetus> PsyMar, nope, amd64 on a 64 bit system.
<fancyfetus> My battery basically stopped functioning with ubuntu, I get xorg errors constantly, I can't even switch my graphics card problems
<wonderfulme> badhole, you win.
<raven> daftykins i used gparted to reduce the size of my ubuntu partition and make unallocated space
<daftykins> ok
<fancyfetus> I get I can't even switch my graphics card drivers*
<blz> julian-delphiki, I'm getting "Volume group monolith not found"
<blz> I think the dash is throwing it off...
<daftykins> raven: upping a screen of that would be good
<julian-delphiki> blz, okay, do an lvdisplay then
<julian-delphiki> and pastebin it
<fancyfetus> And apparently my computer is full of packages with errors in them.
<raven> daftykins give me a moment stay tuned I'm waiting for windows setup to load again (takes forever) and I'll show you what it sees
<gmachine_24> ShadowBlaze18: I don't see how Canonical would care if you attach an Ubuntu sticker to a computer you're selling but if there's any potential legal problem just contact them. If you're selling a LOT of computers then you might have to add a sticker
<fancyfetus> sudo apt-get install -f encounters errors when I try to run it.
<PsyMar> anyway, I am trying to use openDNS under Ubuntu 12.04, but it seems to be ignoring my dns settings and using my ISP's dns -- can someone help me figure out what I'm doing wrong?
<daftykins> raven: like i say, windows setup doesn't provide enough partition information
<blz> julian-delphiki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194659/
<julian-delphiki> fancyfetus, sounds like you should reinstall assuming your data isnt too precious
<fancyfetus> julian-delphiki, I reinstalled a few times, actually.
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: when you say "it" what are you referring to?
<fancyfetus> not recently.
<wonderfulme> you do realize that this whole "linux on a desktop" pipe dream is just that, do you?
<PsyMar> Firefox.
<blz> fancyfetus, -f is the `fail` flag.  It's telling apt-fast to fail
<julian-delphiki> blz, ah, ok. `lvextend -l+715408 /dev/monolith-vg/root`
 * blz ducks :D
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, stop
<Dr_Willis> linux basically is on all my desktops.
<blz> fancyfetus, that was a joke, btw =)
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: well you change your dns settings in your router
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki I need someone to restore her nickname
<ShadowBlaze18> gmachine_24, I might contact them, but I'm probably being paranoid. I'm guessing it's for large companies and they just don't want you mis-representing Ubuntu
<fancyfetus> blz, I believed you for a second :P
<wonderfulme> so I'm going to be an ass
<gmachine_24> via a browser
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, this is the ubuntu channel, nothing to do with freenode.
<PsyMar> gmachine: not under network connections?
<blz> wonderfulme, enjoy bantown
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki stop. what?
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: no. on you rbrowser
<gmachine_24> er, router
<gmachine_24> sorry
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, with your unrelated-to-ubuntu-support talk
<wonderfulme> wonderfulme using hitchcock.freenode.net Sofia, BG, EU
<PsyMar> I was hoping to change it for just my computer, but ok, thanks
<ShadowBlaze18> gmachine_24, and I mean't just adding a sign in public view that says it comes with Ubuntu
<blz> julian-delphiki, okay I'm getting "Logical volume root successfully resized"  Sounds like a win =)
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: so you do http://192.168.x.x and log in to the router and find the settings, etc.
<fancyfetus> So is there anything I can try to do before reinstalling and losing everything?
<PsyMar> right
<julian-delphiki> blz, yep, now comes the long part! we need to resize your partition.
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki I'm not sure what's to talk about. it works. yay.
<blz> julian-delphiki, I'm all ears
<PsyMar> fancyfetus: you could try to get your files off onto a thumbdrive?
<gmachine_24> ShawdowBlaze18: as I said, I can't imagine that they care but just email them; I'm sure they're happy to answer quickly
<fancyfetus> PsyMar, I mean are there any other solutions.
<cvtsx> Hello
<julian-delphiki> blz, "resize2fs /dev/monolith-vg/root" in one terminal. In another terminal run "watch -n0 df -h"
<wonderfulme> slackware 3.2 back in 96 used to work, too. big deal.
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, come on, this is a channel for helping people with ubuntu.
<fancyfetus> If i'm going to install, I'll reinstall windows.
<julian-delphiki> you're being less than useful
<PsyMar> wonderfulme, this is not a channel for asking for IRCop help
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki redirect them to Windows 8.0
<fancyfetus> 13.04
<cvtsx> 12.04
<blz> julian-delphiki, cool.  What's this `watch` sorcery?  I've never seen that
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, no thanks, now please leave.
<julian-delphiki> blz, it repeatedly runs a command and displays the output
<julian-delphiki> :)
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus - if you have files you want to save to you can boot from a live CD and then copy whatever to a thumb drive
<cvtsx> Anyone ever try to run visual studio in wine?
<ShadowBlaze18> alright, thank you gmachine_24
<blz> julian-delphiki, very cool =)  It also turns out the long part was about 6 seconds long... one of the benefits of a fresh install
<julian-delphiki> blz, you should now see the 'free space' growing on your watch screen
<julian-delphiki> ah nice.
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus: have you checked your hard drive for errors? is it a new hd?
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki no really, you've got yourselves a bunch of "I want my linux" degenerates. then their parents come back and see the clusterfuck
<gmachine_24> ShadowBlaze18: :-)
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, sorry, my parents live at their house, not mine.
<ShadowBlaze18> gmachine_24, btw, is there an email form where I don't have to provide a phone number?
<fancyfetus> gmachine_24, Old hard drive in an old laptop
<fancyfetus> You know what?
<cvtsx> What are good c++ ide/compiler for linux?
<julian-delphiki> blz, so now you should see "df -h" reporting the expected free space :)
<cvtsx> What are good c++ ide/compiler for linux?
<fancyfetus> I think I'm just going to reinstall windows
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus: well, that could likely be the trouble
<fancyfetus> and drop ubuntu for now.
<PsyMar> g++ is a good compiler
<fancyfetus> gmachine_24, no errors on the harddrive.
<cvtsx> k
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus, ok.
<julian-delphiki> cvtsx, in general the gnu compiler is the best, for an IDE that's up to you.
<blz> julian-delphiki, looks pretty good.  Is there a way to list all partitions in the vg and their respective sizes?
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki and that's why you speak for yourself and even more so you should be a responsible pretend parent and never let kids install linux on their parents pc's.
<fancyfetus> It was a good run for me :P I really got used to it all
<Dr_Willis> !info geany | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: geany (source: geany): fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1052 kB, installed size 2519 kB
<julian-delphiki> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<julian-delphiki> get out of here wonderfulme
<gmachine_24> fancyfetus: but, again, if you have data you want to save - do that first
<cvtsx> i dont like code blocks and tend to use vsc++ since i dont know of many ide/compiler for linux
<fancyfetus> gmachine_24, of course :) Thank you!
 * blz ducks for incoming strike package
<cvtsx> thx for reccommendations ;)
<gmachine_24> you know you can ignore people in here... I'm just sayin' . . .
<julian-delphiki> i'm aware, but this is not a channel for trolls.
<blz> gmachine_24, shouldn't have to, though...
<blz> julian-delphiki, Is there a way to list all partitions in the vg and their respective sizes?
<gmachine_24> agreed to both julian and blz ...... but I don't think s/he rises to the level of an emergency
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki say love me leave me let me be lonely
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki you won't believe me but I love you only
<PsyMar> when they're telling people that ubuntu sucks and they should use windows 8 instead, I think that counts as an emergency
<blz> PsyMar, a psychiatric one, at that...
<thinknow> what do you guys think? Is ubuntu 12.10 LTS safer than 13.04 "Short term support" ?
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: haha
<julian-delphiki> blz, i'm not sure to be honest. fdisk -l will list all of your drives.
<Dr_Willis> we all know its going to head in that direction anyway
<cvtsx> back, xchat is having a little bit of problems
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  'safer' in wht way.
<wonderfulme> thinknow windows 8.1 is the shit
<Tylertwo> blz: The vg? "lsblk" does that from terminal
<cvtsx> win 7 all the way
<thinknow> wonderfulme, win8 sucks
<thinknow> sorry :p
<cvtsx> Anyways i will def check out geany. Thx ;)
<thinknow> Dr_Willis, just safer,
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  its supposed tobe more stable. but i imagine any security bugs will be getting patched in both releases
<thinknow> for hackers, crackers, sniffers+++
<wonderfulme> thinknow that's not true. your love is my love
<blz> Tylertwo,  oooh that's pretty!
<thinknow> lol wonderfulme
<thinknow> ;)
<gmachine_24> alright I forgot how to ignore someone, how do I ignore notsowonderfulme?
<blz> julian-delphiki, Well it seems to be working beautifully.  Thanks so much for your help!
<Tylertwo> blz: yeah, I like it
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  most people pick lts because they dont want to upgrade every 6 mo.
<julian-delphiki> blz, no prob, i do that on srvers about once a month.
<cvtsx> ya ^
<PsyMar> gmachine: probably just /ignore wonderfulme
<cvtsx> who here isnt running 12.04?
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki say, love me or leave or let me be lonely
<Dr_Willis> i always stick to the latest release.
<ShadowBlaze18> does Cannonical have an email form without a phone number requirement?
<thinknow> Dr_Willis, ok, so it is not because it is security holes in 13.04 ?
<julian-delphiki> wonderfulme, please leave.
<blz> julian-delphiki, I admire your bravery ^^
<Ownix> I am using a linux program and stepping through the config now. What exactly does a semi colon mean in a config?
<blz> LVMs are scary
<gmachine_24> PsyMar: thanks. that seems to work.
<julian-delphiki> thinknow, I wouldn't worry too much about security holes, they get patched quickly.
<wonderfulme> julian-delphiki you might find the night-time the right time for kissing
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, depends on the program :)
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  any known security bugs, would get patched in whatever release finds them. then often get backported back down to earlier releases. (if they are still under support)
<Ownix> For example: # Authentication for the http based control. Syntax username:password # Default: not defined (Disabled) ; control_authentication username:password
<thinknow> and another thing, why does aaaalways the computer get muuch slower when i run apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade ?
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: how do I find out? It doesnt appear to be in man
<thinknow> after i have runned it on a new installation
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, what is the program/
<thinknow> it get slow as hell
<julian-delphiki> thinknow, that doesn't make much sense
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  sounds like you got some driver issues. or somthing odd. I have no slowdowns on any of my macines
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: http://motion.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  unless its your hd filling up. ;)
<wonderfulme> nigh-time is my time for just reminiscing
<thinknow> Dr_Willis, this is always
<thinknow> it start out fast and fun
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  clarify wht gets slow.
<thinknow> and get slow
<thinknow> everything
<Dr_Willis> console? commands?  or you mean the gui gets laggy
<Dr_Willis> takes longer to boot? to login? compiles take longer?
<thinknow> i click on file manager and have to wait a few sec before it opens
<thinknow> like in windows
<thinknow> :p
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, usually a semicolon represents the "end of a line"
<raven> daftykins you still there
<Dr_Willis> just the gui slowing down is not 'everything' on the os.
<thinknow> 'but when the program first have started it uselly works ok
<daftykins> raven: ja
<wonderfulme> fuck that indeed, nobody wants to join the channel I ask for
<raven> daftykins http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/qd78.png/
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: so should I delete that ';' to activate the feature?
<raven> that's what my gparted looks like
<wonderfulme> that's rather unrather
<PsyMar> Ownix: I think you would want to replace it with a newline
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  check askubuntu.com perhaps they ahve some ideas. i seem to recall seeong some similer questions asked there befor
<thinknow> Dr_Willis, have tried, but thnx anyway
<thinknow> just a fresh installation now, and formatted
<gmachine_24> Hi. I'm on an Ubuntu 12.04LTS desktop that I use as a music server - and I'd like to be able to get access to it from my other computers - Linux and Windows. Samba is installed and I can stream music - but cannot connect remotely or even, on Windows machines, see that files are being shared.
<thinknow> and 1TB free space
<daftykins> raven: ah yes, you have sda1 as primary partition then the rest are logical within an extended. Windows won't install anywhere on that disk
<thinknow> so it should be enough space left
<gmachine_24> I installed sshserver and client in respecitve computers
<cvtsx> carlos you from Brazil?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  you mean you cant connect to the samba shares? You did give the user a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ? you did set up some shares?
<thinknow> But one thing more - After Ubuntu 10.04 i cant get openvpn to work with network manager, why is that?!
<thinknow> i have heard other having the same problem
<thinknow> i have to run it in terminal
<thinknow> it wont show up in network manager
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  for ssh -  you should be able to see some errors in the logs if connections are refused.
<cvtsx> upgrade to 12.04 i use openvpn all the time
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, perhaps
<julian-delphiki> or writing a similar line without the ; on its ownline
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Yes, set up one share only but using the same username as on Ubuntu and also set up network (Samta) password
<thinknow> the first time with 10.04 or 9.10 i just installed openvpn and typed in info in network manager and it got a locklogo on the "connection logo"
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: this would be a log on the client side?
<blz> I'm trying to set up an NFS share on my local network but the ubuntu docs have me a bit confused.  If I don't set up NFS with Kerberos, can I still password-protect shares?
<Dr_Willis> gmachine_24:  the ssh server has logging options, in /var/log/ somewhere it can mention whos connected and so forth. the windows ssh client may also give some info.
<thinknow> now i cant install it that way at all, just pptp
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: Also, I run logitech media server as the music server software and that I can use on any pc, laptop or remote device
<julian-delphiki> blz, NFS has very little on its own in terms of access control
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: but we're talking two separate things here, right? ssh connection vs samba shares
<blz> julian-delphiki, so no?  I guess it wouldn't be the end of the world.  This is on my home network so simplicity tumps security.
<blz> *trumps, even
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willis: If the Samba share worked I'd probably figure out the ssh problem over time
<julian-delphiki> blz, I'd recommend doing it without it :) No point in doing it on a home network assuming the NFS port isn't forwarded to the world.
<gmachine_24> If anyone gives me another answer I'm not being rude, but I need to be AFK for a bit
<blz> julian-delphiki, okay then.  I shall do exactly that.  I'm looking at the docs, though (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NFSv4Howto#NFSv4_without_Kerberos) and I'm a bit confused.  Is /export just a randomly chosen name or is that what NFS expects?
<raven> daftykins what should I do?
<arquebus> can someone give me info on how to connect wireless on my laptop? it usually works automatically after an install but its not working now
<arquebus> also Im getting a "no network devices available" message in the menu of the wireless icon in my toolbar
<cvtsx> So whats the c++ channel? I tried #c++ and it isnt working.... ;(
<julian-delphiki> blz, its just an arbitrary name
<Dr_Willis> !alis | cvtsx
<ubottu> cvtsx: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wylde> !alis | cvtsx
<cvtsx> thx
<julian-delphiki> arquebus, sounds like a missing driver!
<arquebus> cvtsx: you may have to identify with nickserv first
<julian-delphiki> do you have a way to connect to the internet without wifi?
<cvtsx> ya i think so, im going to register my nick now
<arquebus> julian-delphiki: yes, I could use a network cable, I tried that and it didnt work
<deepblue> i always get this message error in pacman,failed to commit transaction (download library error) Errors occurred, no packages were upgraded.
<arquebus> julian-delphiki: thanks, brb
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I'm suddenly having trouble with my Drupal 7 site, whenever anyone tries to click the login button for /user/login we're getting an HTTP 500 error. Any suggestions?
<HumptyDumpty001> Hi my machine freezes randomly how to enable detailed logging in ubuntu
<HumptyDumpty001> I am on 13 version
<HumptyDumpty001> @sprcialed check directory /var/logs/httpd and find error_log
<julian-delphiki> deepblue, pacman isn't an ubuntu thing.
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, i'd check /var/log/apache2/error.log and whatever *-error.logs are in that folder.
<julian-delphiki> HumptyDumpty001, it's apache2 in ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> HumptyDumpty001, random freezes are usually from hardware problems... /var/log/messages and dmesg might tell you more.
<deepblue> julian-delphiki, it's in  Archlinux
<julian-delphiki> !arch
<julian-delphiki> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<SpecialEd> Julian: I'm all over them and all I'm seeing is " Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.8 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations" which was when I restarted apache2 a few minutes ago
<HumptyDumpty001> Hmm i got new machine i did memory check
<julian-delphiki> deepblue, we dont support arch here.
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, yeah, then check the site specific *-error.log
<julian-delphiki> it should be in there
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, except if your php.ini has a custom error_log location set.
<gulag2013> Would it be possible to change the location where Firefox stores it's bookmarks, I know it's not the Firefox channel. I have tried there and no answer yet.
<HumptyDumpty001> Julian any util to do full system check like memory86
<ShadowBlaze18> thanks for your help guys :)
<ShadowBlaze18> bye
<pfifo> HumptyDumpty001: there is memtest86+
<SpecialEd> (36)File name too long: access to /sites/A.all,,_themes,,_bootstrap,,_css,,_overrides.css,,qmu4o14+default,,_files,,_,,_fontyourface,,_wysiwyg.css,,qmu4o14+default,,_files,,_,,_cpn,,_author_pane-delta-0.css,,qmu4o14+default,,_files,,_,,_fontyourface,,_font.css,,qmu4o14+default,,_files,,_,,_fontyourface,,_local_fonts,,_Vera-normal-normal,,_stylesheet.css,,qmu4o14+default,,_files,,_,,_css_injector,,_css_injector_1.css,,qmu4o14,M
<SpecialEd> cc.R33 failed
<julian-delphiki> HumptyDumpty001, I'd bet its something overheating.
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, ooof, thats a tough one.
<SpecialEd> should i drush uninstall fonturface?
<blz> It's been a while since I've used 12.04  How do I add a PPA again?  Do I have to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, I can't say for sure, its been a while since i've admined drupal... Sounds like something is turning /sites/somepath into some gross huge path.
<julian-delphiki> !ppa | blz
<ubottu> blz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<HumptyDumpty001> (julian-delphiki) how to keep track of heating
<blz> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<julian-delphiki> blz, i believe it is add-apt-repository.
<blz> julian-delphiki, not in 12.04 though =/
<blz> Hence my troubles
<julian-delphiki> oh, blz,apt-get install python-software-properties
<blz> oh. wow!
<SpecialEd> so you think that long error is something else besides fontyourface ?
<daftykins> raven: you'll have to backup every partition after sda1 then delete and recreate
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, I can't say for sure, seems like a bug in some drupal module.
<SpecialEd> is there a drush command to see which modules are installed?
<SpecialEd> and then I can just go down the list and remove em until i get lucky
<julian-delphiki> SpecialEd, you might be better off asking in a drupal channel, I can't say for sure.
<SpecialEd> oh my god I'm sorry I thought I was in drupal, my bad!!! <-- Stupid me!
<GH0> What would be the easiest way to install the latest version of znc from raring to precise?
<fourq__> can someone help me with my iptables.firewall.rules? I'm getting "Failed connect to 127.0.01:9200; Connection refused" http://pastebin.com/2eRpcTGu
<julian-delphiki> GH0 I'd just grab it from source, tho there may be a PPA
<fourq__> I'm calling that uri from curl on the same box as the rules
<julian-delphiki> fourq__, it would appear you're not accepting port 9200 :) add "-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 9200 -j ACCEPT" by the 80 and 443 rules.
<julian-delphiki> and then restart your fw service.
<pfifo> fourq__: look right to me, your rejecting all connections to 127.0.0.1 and your getting a connection reused, no problems there
<fourq__> yeah I know, and I commented that out first, but i didn;t know which service to restart
<fourq__> so I thought i'd ask what the best way to allow that port insternal was
<fourq__> internal
<julian-delphiki> fourq__, did you see what I said? you should add that rule and /etc/init.d/iptables restart
<fourq__> thanks julian-delphiki
<fourq__> and that will just allow via localhost not publicly right?
<julian-delphiki> fourq__, is the service on port 9200 listening on localhost or all ips?
<fourq__> just localhost
<pfifo> fourq__: add '-i lo' in there to specify the interface
<julian-delphiki> then it'll just allow localhost. if you want the firewall rules to reflect that and you can either do what pfifo says or do " -A INPUT -p tcp -s 127.0.0.1 --dport 9200 -j ACCEPT"
<fourq__> what is the name of the default fw service to restart after apply this?
<fourq__> sudo service <fw> restart
<julian-delphiki> iptables
<fourq__> thanks guys/girls
<julian-delphiki> (or UFW if you're using that)
<pfifo> fourq__: actuall the -s in that last line means source, you want -d for destination... of course for a localhost it dosent matter, but if it was a public interface that it would
<julian-delphiki> pfifo, not if he wanted to allow localhost only
<julian-delphiki> -s 127.0.0.1 would be correct.
<GH0> julian-delphiki, when trying to configure from the tarball, I run into this issue though: http://pastebin.com/z0LQNvHm
<Ownix> Noob question, when I do su username and then login with that users password, whoami reports that I am not that user
<GH0> Not sure what else is needed to do make or install, and/or why it isn't installed by default in Ubuntu Server LTS
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, "su - username" i think
<julian-delphiki> GH0 "apt-get install build-essential"
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: http://pastie.org/private/ioins0eetlotfpkznphw
<Ownix> no dice
<vorlket> someone give me pointer to keyboard failure boot hangup?
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: this would be why motion:x:108:115::/home/motion:/bin/false
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, ah yeah, the /bin/false?
<pfifo> julian-delphiki: ok got ya, that is what were trying for
<Ownix> So I guess the motion app didnt want people to login as that user
<julian-delphiki> you could su -c "whoami" motion
<julian-delphiki> i think, Ownix
<Ownix> Im trying to run the app as the user it created
<delinquentme> so... basically nobody ever installs the proprietary video drivers right?
<delinquentme> brand new larptarp
<julian-delphiki> delinquentme, I have before.
<Ownix> Is there a better way to do this? If I do sudo motion im essentially runn9ing the app as root correct?
<delinquentme> installed these damn prop drivers and the display does no work nao
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, yeah, most apps run as root and then drop their privs to a less privileged user.
<julian-delphiki> delinquentme, damn, ATI or AMD?
<julian-delphiki> err
<julian-delphiki> ATI or NVIDIA?
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: so doing 'sudo motion' is probably safe?
<pfifo> Ownix: it looks like it set it up so that motion user is for file ownership... it might be changing to that user inside the program
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, usually one starts a service with /etc/init.d/servicename start
<Ownix> Well I just told it to start in daemon mode and then it threw this
<Ownix> http://pastie.org/private/fzjgngocxakbxhztoxdrq#6
<julian-delphiki> Ownix, sounds like /var/run/motion doesn't exist.
<delinquentme> julian-delphiki, nvdia
<julian-delphiki> delinquentme, man, and new laptop? drivers might not support it
<julian-delphiki> I'd try nouveau
<fourq__> so if 13.04 is using ufw, will the rules in /etc/iptables.firewall.rules even apply?
<Ownix> julian-delphiki: correct. I created the directory and chowned it to 'motion', Now here is a question for you. I have motion set up to take a picture when movement is detected. These pictures are saved to /tmp/motion. What would be the best way to wput these to an FTP server? Is there some type of script that could see when a new file was added to a dir and
<Ownix> then fire the wput command? motion does not seem to have any built in ftp settings, But it does have the ability to save to an SQL server which is odd
<pfifo> Ownix: use rsync, it will transfer only changes and new files... call rsync from within crontab (i think youll have to install a crond)
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  you can mount the ftp server to a local directgory and let the app write directlyu to the server if you wanted to. or rsync in a cron job may be a better idea
<Dr_Willis> !info fam
<ubottu> fam (source: fam): File Alteration Monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.0-17 (raring), package size 67 kB, installed size 256 kB
<Kalel> Greetings.. I'd like to know, what really does the 'i2c-tools' for my Raring?
<pfifo> Hi Dr_Willis
<Ownix> Those are two great ideas thanks guys
<Dr_Willis> !info ic2-tools
<ubottu> Package ic2-tools does not exist in raring
<Ownix> pfifo: what is the point of the crontab? is it just so rsync starts on boot?
<Dr_Willis> !info i2c-tools
<ubottu> i2c-tools (source: i2c-tools): heterogeneous set of I2C tools for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.1.0-2 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 231 kB
<Dr_Willis> tools to mess with i2c devices
<pfifo> Ownix: rsync is a oneshot... you need cron to call it ever 10 minutes or so
<Ownix> whats an ic2 device?
<Ownix> pfifo: so every 10 minutes it will upload the changes to my FTP site?
<Ownix> I see
<Dr_Willis> Ownix:  a bit of hardware like a temp sensor or somthing. id suggest checkng wikipedia
<Ownix> I dont have anything like that. Just a simple cheap webcam
<Kalel> Greetings Dr.. I'll see further information online.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<pfifo> Ownix: no... cron will call rsync every 10 minutes... rsync will upload to ftp ( 2 seperate actions)
<mark_____> hey, folks - I'm super new to linux and wanted to ask for some advice with respect to finding resources that can help me use it -- I'm running Ubuntu 13.04
<pfifo> Ownix: i2c is a different issue from what your asking
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | mark_____
<ubottu> mark_____: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i find the UUID for /dev/sdh1 on /media/roy/LIFESTUDIO type vfat ... so i can edit fstab to mount LIFESTUDIO in a different location
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  sudo blkid
<Ownix> pfifo: I know the concept is simple but im struggling to wrap my head around it lol so every 10 minutes cron calls rsync and tells it to run and then rsync does its thing and uploads changes? So if my server crashed 5 minutes after the last rsyn job changes will not be pushed to the ftp server?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks
<mark_____> wonderful!  Thanks!
<pfifo> Ownix: as soon as thew server comes back up, crond will start again... resuming the whole shebang #!
<Ownix> pfifo: unless the server has been blown up with an RPG
<Ownix> what tools are available for that?
<Dr_Willis> apt-get install rpg-shield
<Ownix> I forgot that was in the repo!
<Dr_Willis> i have the skynet repos enabnled.. it may not be in yours
<Ownix> All praise the Canonical gods
<mark_____> ALSO, I was trying to configure a thumbdrive from which I can boot a machine from and do stuff in the OS and then save my changes, etc.  Basically, I wanted a jump drive that would let me bypass a machine's OS, and the Ubuntu stick would just run of a machine's hardware.  My research indicated that I should create a live jump drive with persistence, but I'm having a great deal of trouble achieving this.  I've tried a punch of applica
<mark_____> and the one that comes with Ubuntu – but I can't get it to work.  I assumed it was my own blundering, but I followed the instructions exactly and none of the programs achieved the task.  Any tips or tricks?
<Stevenrego> hi
<Stevenrego> anyone know any rooms for ptc assistance?
<Dr_Willis> mark_____:  the tools at the pendrivelinux site can get you going.
<Dr_Willis> mark_____: you just need a live usb setup with a persistant 'save' file
<mark_____> Thanks, Dr. Willis.  I'll try them again, but I couldn;t get them to work before.
<Dr_Willis> or whatever term they use these days
<Dr_Willis> mark_____:  the site has a dozen differnt tools.
<mark_____> IS there an issue if I'm running the application in a virtual machine?
<dasuchin> anyone have any experience setting up a ventrilo server? I can't get my client to connect when I have the server running
<Dr_Willis> your vm is writeing to a real usb flash drive? cant say i bother to do that.
<mark_____> I've been using real flash drives, yes.
<Dr_Willis> so how is a vm figureing into this?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> hay the LIFESTUDIO  is a fat32, so what would i put inplace of ntfs-3g for my fstab
<mark_____> I tried a few different ones to ensure that my issue wasn't some pecularity of the physical flash drive
<pfifo> Ownix: then yopefully you have a pic of the guy who shot the RPG... 10 minutes is just an example... cron will allow a command to be run at as little as 1 minute intervals... if you need realtime... consider the 'mount the ftp' and upload directly... or perhaps motion has a remote server capability
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  'vfat'
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thamnks
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  or 'auto'
<mark_____> I work on a Mac, so I'm learning Linux in a virtual machine and have windows in a VM as well
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: can you pastebin the output of 'dig -x 66.172.11.150'
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is auto not as good as putting the actual one?
<mark_____> so I'm running the various applications in a windows viertual machine
<Dr_Willis> dig -x 66.172.11.150 | pastebinit
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6194818/
<pfifo> thank you kindly my good sir!
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  it shold be identical
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> k, thanks
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  if the os can figure out the filesystem
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> k
<dasuchin> anyone have any experience setting up a ventrilo server? I can't get my client to connect when I have the server running
<Stevenrego> http://Fun4Days.Com/?share=161502
<blz> This is a bit of an unusual question, I think, but is there a setting that I could tweak to make my SATA drives less noisy?  Don't some HDDs have fast-vs-quiet parameters?
<Kalel> I could install MS W7 in a VM, rather in my HD. I ensure make a ntfs** partition to do it the next time..
<Stevenrego> http://Fun4Days.com/sms/sms.php?share=161502
<pfifo> who needs a hostmask when you got a hostname :D
<daftykins> blz: some do, but i don't think it's without an element of risk. performance will drop too
<blz> daftykins, I could live with the drop in performance.  What are the risks?
<blz> And what are the settings?
<daftykins> i'm trying to remember the program but i'm drawing a blank
<daftykins> blz: try and look up whether your hard disk(s) support such settings from google first perhaps
<blz> daftykins, can you suggest any search terms?  I'm not sure what the thing is that they may or may not support =/
<daftykins> blz: acoustic settings perhaps
<blz> will-do =)
<Kalel> Ok, I am very mad with my internet speed now.. 3G isnt a such plausible thing...
<blz> daftykins, kdparm -M seems to be the thing =)
<daftykins> hdparm! that's the sucker
<xus> hello
<xus> °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°//°???????????????????????
<daftykins> hi
<xus> #join brasil
<Kalel> what si up..
<daftykins> Kalel: this is a channel for support, not for general chat
<Kalel> I know that, daftykins.
<pfifo> I want my hard drive to click out the tune jingle bells during disk access for the next 3 months... what params do I give to hdparam?
<daftykins> Kalel: stop ranting then (:
<Kalel> Sir..
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> what is the first line that goes in a bash script?
<daftykins>  #!/bin/bash
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: its called a shebang, and specifies what program to run the script with ex...
<pfifo> #!/bin/dash
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks, in a moment ill need just a bit of help
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bash
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ^ did u make typo
<pfifo> no, was something else, dash is a different shell, I like #!/usr/bin/python myself
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> bash is the default?
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: yes it is the default, for bash its #!/bin/bash also /bin/sh should be a symlink to the systems prefered shell
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i make the shell script work with files in the same path as the .sh ... like ~/ would be to the "current" users home
<mark_____> thanks, Dr. Willis
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> would it involve pwd or is there something else i can use
<mark_____> I'm trying persistence again
<Kalel_> That can be useful: http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  Kalel_: is that for me
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> that dont help if so
<Kalel_> All ubuntu users..
<Kalel_> unix like rather.
<Stevenrego> http://Visitors2Cash.com/ref.php?refId=145617
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can you print/echo/whatever the FULL Current Users Home path to a file??
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and each time you run the same command, it replaces and not add to the old
<otak> echo $HOME >> home.txt
<krux> echo $HOME > file
<krux> :P
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok it is good for the home path to be nine chars but the file is ten bytes... ecryptfs will be using this file
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and there is no line break
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  i have to wonder what you are trying to acomplish with this.. well.. weirdness. ;)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ecryptfs forces its self to only use .ecryptfs & .Private in the home folder, im making it work from a USB drive... it WORKS, but from the laptop to the desktop 12.04 to 13.04 the mount points are different
<Dr_Willis> you have your home on a usb you mean?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i forced them to be the same, but for in the future, im making it more easy to work with cause my friend isnt linux smart
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> NO HOME ON USB !!!
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> sorry for caps
<Dr_Willis> so what mount points are differnet?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im using symbolic links and ecryptfs works properly with it that way
<rypervenche> I don't see why people encrypt their home directories in Ubuntu :/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> my home is not encrypted
<din> my entire disk is encrypted
<din> well my / partition...
<Dr_Willis> that seems even more confuseing to me now Roy_Ubuntu_13-04  but i guess if you are having fun...
<James_Epp> Assume Ubuntu 12.04.3 with the 'mdadm' package installed but with no email configured. Also assume I used disk utility to create a stripped array between two disks. What notification will I receive if a drive is detected as failing? Some kind of item in the panel? What should I expect?
<Dr_Willis> James_Epp:  i odubt if you will get a desktop/popup/dialog
<James_Epp> Dr_Willis: Okay.
<Dr_Willis> error messages in the log files. or dmesg perhaps
<James_Epp> Dr_Willis: hmm. okay. do you have any experience with mdadm?
<Dr_Willis> James_Epp:  none what so ever.
<James_Epp> Dr_Willis: Okay.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> on 12.04 the mount point is /media/LIFESTUDIO but on 13.04 its /media/roy/LIFESTUDIO .. So i edit fstab to make the desktop 13.04 to /home/LIFESTUDIO
<john__> looking for help:  How to make "/home" move to a separate partition
<Dr_Willis> ive learned to stay awy from raids and complex setups. ;)
<James_Epp> Dr_Willis: thanks for the info.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  Dr_Willis: on 12.04 the mount point is /media/LIFESTUDIO but on 13.04 its /media/roy/LIFESTUDIO .. So i edit fstab to make the desktop 13.04 to /home/LIFESTUDIO
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  i belive theres option to make it use the old style mountpoints.. or just link  /media/roy to '..' up one directory ;)
<alcabs> hi all im new to ubuntu, i have problem after installing beta drivers in amd i notice that after installing Catalyst control center is missing please help
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> but this guy is not all that smart with linux , and one day i wont be around to help him, so if he was to ever wipe his machine and dont set it up the same way, or goto a different linux machine with a different user.  Dr_Willis:
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  if thats the case  - sounds like you shouldent be using any encrypted filesystems or homes at all.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im making a shell script on the usb drive so when he runs it it will update all the paths and mount path for the private folder to interface with
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> he is getting used to linux
<Dr_Willis> so you are makign a shell script.. and you started the day today not even knowing the most basics of making a shell script?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ive made schripts beforre, just dont remember a lot
<Dr_Willis> where is this private folder comming from?  theres a private directory ON the usb?
<alcabs> hi can you help me catalyst control center is missing
<delinquentme> Is there a way to email from commandline?
<delinquentme> TLDR config script ... + proprietary drivers = display drivers poo'd
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> there is a .ecryptfs & .Private & Private folders on /media/DeviceName
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i make symlinks to those to the home folder and it works
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> when running the script from the Desktop, it doesnt show the terminal, how can i make it do so
<Dr_Willis> make a launcher that runs 'xterm -e thescript'   is one way
<James_Epp> alcabs: I suggest checking out the #radeon channel
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> with is the script its self, just one file
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> within*
<Dr_Willis> will depend on the file manager i imagine
<Dr_Willis> the common way is to make a launcher, and i recall a 'run in termional' option
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ubuntu 12.04 file manager
<Dr_Willis> a .desktop file launcher should work with all the common desktops
<James_Epp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: You may also try ("gnome-terminal -x bash ~/Script.sh")
<Dr_Willis> somthing.desktop   (see gedit.desktop) for an example.
<Dr_Willis> not all the terminal emulators support the exact same option. Had issues with this in the past
<Dr_Willis> and depending on the setup - the default terminal emulato rmay differ/
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu i notice has a right click -> execute  item. but that dosent launch it in a open xterm.
<delinquentme> so I need an smpt server to send email from the command line huh?
<otak> i think x-terminal-emulator -x COMMAND  , does ubuntu even have xterm?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is there a way to rm so it dont go to the trash can, like Shift+Del would do?
<airtonix_> delinquentme: no
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  you mean the 'rm' command? theres some other cli tools/scripts that can move to the trash. but i cant recall their names
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thats what i said rm
<Dr_Willis> some GUI file managers have a 'delete, dont move to trash' option
<airtonix> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: `man rm` will reveal all.
<BoomerBile> you can just mv to .trash-1000
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i want to rm to where it does not goto the trash
<BoomerBile> rm
<BoomerBile> if you want to remove entire directories rm -r
<Dr_Willis> 'rm' command does Not go to the 'trashcan'
<Dr_Willis> so thats whats confuseing us.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> no idea why you would think it does. ;)
<BoomerBile> if you are in a gui, press and hold shift and right click it, or press shift + delete
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> never checked lol
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> BoomerBile i already know that as i have mentioned
<Dr_Willis> It might be a good idea to schedule in reading a few command line tutorials in the near future. ;)
<BoomerBile> just got here :)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> k
<Dr_Willis> i think for removeable media. nautilus has some option to delete directly or put stuff on the .Trash* dir on the root of the media also.
<Dr_Willis> that can cause issues if you dont notice it
<Dr_Willis> 'i deleted 10gb of files off my usb and its still full....'  -> files are in the .Trash ;P
<otak> osx does that too
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ive had that issue too lol
<BoomerBile> in kde if you're using it, you can have it display the extra 'delete' option under the 'move to trash' option
<devinceble> use Shift + Del
<CrazyZurfer> hi guys
<Dr_Willis> i normally notice it when i put the flash drive in another pc or media player. and see a .Trash directory at the top of my video files listing
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<airtonix> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: unless you couldn't tell I wasn't saying "Mannnn you really need to do X", i was in fact saying that the command `man` will reveal the manual pages  for a command.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> hey with out rm a file how can i make it null / blank / 0 bytes
<BoomerBile> info works too, and it is replacing man slowly
<Dr_Willis> thunar seems to have a 'delte' and 'move to trash' both by default
<BoomerBile> info <command>
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  'echo "" > file'
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> >>
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: 'bash redirection'
<airtonix> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: also bookmark: commandlinefu.com
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i didnt think of ""
<BoomerBile> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04, >> won't replace it, it will concatenate to it
<CrazyZurfer> I think I've found a solution for my problem, this unrecognized hdd by ubuntu installer and gparted http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1604074&page=4&p=10022223#post10022223, this seems to be the answers to all my problems, but since I'm new with ubuntu, I'm lost. How do I install this gptfdisk software?
<Dr_Willis>  > replaves.  >> appends
<Dr_Willis> replaces
<CrazyZurfer> i've downloaded the tar.gz
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> when i do > it just adds new lines but >> starts it over
<Dr_Willis> could be im backwards.. i rarely mess with this stuff any more
<[SKT]_RORY> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I think you're mistaken
<[SKT]_RORY> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: You've just described the opposite of the actual behaviour
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i had to trial and error a moment agao with > & >>
<Dr_Willis> >> appends here. i just tested it
<Dr_Willis> echo "hello" > foo
<Dr_Willis> cat foo
<Dr_Willis> echo "hell000000o" >> foo  && cat foo -> shows both lines
<Dr_Willis> echo "" > foo
<Dr_Willis> shows a blank file
<Dr_Willis> cat /dev/null > foo
<Dr_Willis> dosent even return a blank line. l)
<Dr_Willis> echo -n "" > foo   - seems the same as the cat /dev/null
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> whats the -n for
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> perfict the echo -n gets rid of the mistirous extra char that does not show up in the file
<Dr_Willis> err... thats a 'carrage return' character...
<Dr_Willis> its not mysterious at all ;)
<Dr_Willis> cr/lf
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> echo $USER which is "roy" and the file would be 4 bytes with out a new line below
<Dr_Willis> echo -n $USER --> 'roy'   no n - it has has a Carrage return. (or is that a line feed)
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: install and use 'hexdump' then you can actually "see" the newline 0x13
<Dr_Willis> some text editors can show the 'whitespace' characters
<HumptyDumpty001> Whats alternative of notepad++
<[SKT]_RORY> !ot | HumptyDumpty001 Ask in here please
<ubottu> HumptyDumpty001 Ask in here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrazyZurfer> it F****** works!
<otak> gptfdisk?
<Axlin> HumptyDumpty001: You mean for Ubuntu? gedit should ship by default.
<HumptyDumpty001> Yes
<alcabs> hi all i tried #radeon channel but message failed to send
<gulag2013> Humpty, that bot is trigger happy. I mostly use the built in gedit also
<CrazyZurfer> When installing ubuntu, I've choosen to install it with w7 in the same disk. Which one of the two partitions listed is w7's and wich one is ubuntu's? (the left one or the right one?)
<john__> <CrazyZurfer>  can you see what file system is being used?  That's the easy way for me.  fts windows, ext# ubuntu
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is there s $pwd i figure out i can just call a file in the same path with my script with out giving its full path, but is there a safer way
<CrazyZurfer> john__: worked, thanks
<john__> <CrazyZurfer>  anytime
<Jayhawker07> If I have a data partition on /dev/sda6, what do I add to fstab to make sure every user can read/write/execute on it at boot?
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: set a variable with the path you want, and when you call stuff use "$MYPATH/myfile.sh" or such
<nurow> Hmmm, I'm having an annoying problem with tons of games. If I make them full screen, they open in between my two monitors, instead of on my primary monitor. I have an nvidia 780M GTX with proprietary drivers...
<alcabs> hi i have problem after installing beta drivers in amd site catalyst control center is missing please help
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok how can u make a script print its own path, so as it changes location, will always be correct
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> with out having to adjust the script
<[SKT]_RORY> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: In future know that #bash exists - http://www.jtanium.com/2007/12/21/bash-get-current-script-name-and-relative-and-absolute-paths/
<john__> looking for Help moving '/home' to new partition.  Anyone?
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: 'pwd' prints the current directory... but you shouldnt be using 'cd' in a script to move around
<[SKT]_RORY> john__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<[SKT]_RORY> john__: First result on Google for "Ubuntu move home directory to new partition" - you're welcome
<john__> thanks, I've been google-ing for an hour with no luck
<[SKT]_RORY> john__: Rubbish
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> pfifo i wont be moving around, ill be making symlinks
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> the location of the script will some times change
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: thats not good programming practice
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> pfifo how much did u read about what i said when i was talking about making ecryptfs work out side of the home folder
<john__> [SKT]_RORY: if you know what you are looking for google works fast, if you don't you get lost.
<alcabs> how to fix catalyst control center missing
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: none
<jossmp> #‎codigolinuxperu‬
<Axlin> alcabs: Make sure you have "fglrx-amdcccle" installed.
<alcabs> Axlin : in synaptic manager it is installed but when i run in terminal not installed i tried to re installed it but not showing
<Axlin> alcabs: With which command are you trying to launch it? It should launch with "amdcccle"
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can i do a line to where if ecryptfs-mount-private command does not exist then to install it with apt-get?
<alcabs> Axlin: yes
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> in my script
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: ok, I got it... but you still shouldnt be using 'cd' in a script, even in this case.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> there will be no "cd" at all
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: "if [ -f /usr/sbin/ecryptfs-mount-private]"
<alcabs> Axlin: command not found
<alcabs> Axlin: i tried sudo amdcccle
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> like can u make a full example with then and else or elseif
<LiENUS> so my old assed laptop that im putting ubuntu on is slow as piss with unity, i have an amd sempron 3500+ 2gb ram and 80gb ssd, if i use plain jane gnome it's fine, will switching to kubuntu work better with the stock stuff?
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: http://fpaste.org/44452/94532213/
<LiENUS> im guessing compiz just doesnt work well with the system
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thank you pfifo
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> pfifo does the exit 0 end the if statment or end the script all together
<Equinox3> LiENUS: i think lubuntu would work the fastest
<LiENUS> Equinox3, well gnome fallback works great
<LiENUS> another thing im wondering if switching from 64 bit ubuntu to 32 bit would be better
<LiENUS> its actually pretty humorous to use since power button to login is a few seconds
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so i can have other commands below the fi that will run no matter what the out come of the if is
<LiENUS> login and click the unity magic search thingy button
<LiENUS> and it just sits there
<TheStuntman> so wondered if anyone would mind giving me a hand here, I've tried both grep and sed and sed seems to way to go but I just can't seem to get the syntax right. I'm trying to delete a specific line after a file is created because its using a ls to generate a playlist. But I don't want the bash script to be in that list. So I'm trying sed '/"/home/mp3/gen.sh"/d' playlist.txt but of course its not working
<TheStuntman> if anyone has a clue as to what I can do here, much appreciated
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: it ends the entire script, always exit with an exit code
<TheStuntman> @pfifo are you talking to me?
<TheStuntman> sorry just noticed the entire message, I really need to get a better irc client
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> pfifo would this work "if [ -f $Installed1 | -f $Installed2  ]" that way as long as one of them are true?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> Or should | be 'or' , Or what?
<alcabs> anyone please help i have problem, catalyst control center is missing after installation of beta drivers
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I had a feeling you were going to ask that, here is how autoconf/automake would do this in a ./configure script... http://fpaste.org/44454/13809461/
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> sweet thanks
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: there is a way to iterate over the values in $PATH as well, I forget how todo it though, but that is what a configure script would actually do
<Equinox3> LiENUS: is this on a clean install
<Equinox3> if not check startup applications and see what run on startup. maybe removing some things you don't need can speed things up
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> could u help me out with that
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: no, im not going to look it up
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: it would be far quicker for my to write a python app for you then to learn some forgotten bash
 * pfifo goes to smoke
<LLckfan> I have a Gateway laptop and when I opened the lid the power light was on but the laptop was asleep. When I pushed the power it started flashing with the lights for the light bulb and the battery but only when it was plugged in. Is this a sign I need a new tip end for my charger?
<alcabs> no one help wew
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> would the python app be a binary or like a script/readible
<alcabs> can i ask what is the support chat room for ubuntu?
<reisio> alcabs: this channel here
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: python apps are usually interpreted
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: not compiled (binary)
<LiENUS> Equinox3, clean install
<alcabs> reisio can you help me
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks
<LiENUS> like i said its just unity that sucks, gnome fallback works great
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can make them run a lot faster by having them just-in-time compiled, which is sort of inbetween
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: more at #python
<reisio> alcabs: maybe, what's up?
<Zantos> Ezea = $IRCNAME
<LiENUS> i'm guessing its poor 3d driver support... or possibly the 64 bit drivers are not working right for my gpu
<TheStuntman> anyone mind giving me a hand with my sed issue?
<fancyfetus> My mom threw away the original windows cds that came with my laptop :'(
<alcabs> reiseo how to fix catalyst control center missinf after installing beta driver
<fancyfetus> Is this an acceptable time to pirate windows 7?
<LiENUS> fancyfetus, windows 7 laptops dont come with cds
<fancyfetus> yes they do...
<LiENUS> since when?
<reisio> fancyfetus: what do you need it for?
<LiENUS> you have to pay extra for them
<reisio> TheStuntman: which issue?
<fancyfetus> LiENUS, they come with windows and the original drivers.
<TheStuntman> reisio: so wondered if anyone would mind giving me a hand here, I've tried both grep and sed and sed seems to way to go but I just can't seem to get the syntax right. I'm trying to delete a specific line after a file is created because its using a ls to generate a playlist. But I don't want the bash script to be in that list. So I'm trying sed
<fancyfetus> they came with all three of the laptops that I purchased.
<LiENUS> fancyfetus, typically nowadays they come with a tool to burn those recovery cds or a recovery partition
<fancyfetus> reisio, to install it on my computer :P
<LiENUS> i just bought two dell laptops that arrived on the 25th
<reisio> TheStuntman: okay, can you pastebin an excerpt with the before you have and the after you want?
<LiENUS> neither one came with any cds
<pfifo> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: im not writing a python app for you anyway... youll never learn anything like that
<TheStuntman> yeah sure thing give me a second
<reisio> fancyfetus: you want to install Windows?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> aew man
<fancyfetus> LiENUS, maybe it's a new thing? The laptops I'm talking about are at least a year old.
<alcabs> THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP.............
<fancyfetus> reisio, yes sir. I installed ubuntu over everything and now i'm plagued with error upon error.
<mdh> you're welcome alcabs
<fancyfetus> So many that I can't even list them all without accidentally leaving one out.
<reisio> fancyfetus: ah
<fancyfetus> Not blaming ubuntu.
<TheStuntman> reisio: Before http://pastebin.com/d3Z9YcFq
<fancyfetus> It's most likely my fault completely
<TheStuntman> reisio: After http://pastebin.com/cwauNFaG
<pfifo> TheStuntman: try "ls | grep -v myscript.sh"
<TheStuntman> pfifo: Don't I need to indicate a file for grep to search?
<reisio> TheStuntman: yeah, what pfifo said will work
<reisio> TheStuntman: if you're doing ls dir/, you can make it ls dir/ | grep -v 'gen.sh'
<pfifo> TheStuntman: pipe the output of ls into grep (yes your still specifying a file here, the file is STDIN)
<reisio> well you're still specifying stdin :)
<TheStuntman> pfifo: this is what I'm currently using to create the playlist
<TheStuntman> ls -d $PWD/* > playlist.txt
<TheStuntman> so I guess I'm not understanding how to pipe the grep into the ls
<reisio> TheStuntman: I'd use find
<pfifo> ls -d $PWD/* | grep -v nameofscript.sh > playlist.txt
<reisio> find foo/ -iname '*.mp3' -o -iname '*.flac'
<reisio> find foo/ -iname '*.mp3' -o -iname '*.flac' > foo.m3u
<pfifo> TheStuntman: or maybe try this? 'ls *.mp3 > playlist.m3u'
<reisio> not that grep -v isn't worth knowing :)
<TheStuntman> oh thats perfect reisio that actually rejects the need for the grep
<reisio> and yeah you can just match the files you want in the first place, too
<TheStuntman> ls might work too XD
<reisio> find would be better for directorIES
<pfifo> nothing like over thinking a problem... reisio way will search subfolders too for multi CD albums
<TheStuntman> so which direction would be the best to go here then?
<pfifo> find
<TheStuntman> awesome, thanks alot guys, this solves a few problems
<reisio> TheStuntman: it all depends :p
<LiENUS> 13.10 is due on what the 17th?
<reisio> what's nice about find is if you have to you can use -exec with it, and avoid issues with strange filename characters
<TheStuntman> not to figure out how to figure out a applications pid number to send a kill sighup
<reisio> but you don't necessarily have that problem
<TheStuntman> ^now
<reisio> now :p
<reisio> LiENUS: I heard that
<reisio> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<reisio> kwazang
<LiENUS> ah neet
<LiENUS> thanks
<TheStuntman> yeah its getting late for me and my typing fingers are being silly lol
<LiENUS> and im assuming its possible for it to be a few days late
<vak> i have neither cd-drive nor usb-stick and would like to install ubuntu on a parallel partition that i've just created from Windows 8. What is the fastest way to get through? UNetBootIn?
<pfifo> TheStuntman: 'pidof <app name>'
<TheStuntman> is there a way I can print that to a variable?
<TheStuntman> so that I can use it in a kill sighup?
<reisio> LiENUS: I s'pose, but that would be pretty silly of them
<pfifo> myvar=`pidof <app name>`
<TheStuntman> oh beautiful pfifo
<reisio> vak: the fastest way... is probably to get out of your chair and spend $1 on a USB stick
<pfifo> kill -sSIGHUP `pidof <appname>
<reisio> or find one in corporate trash
<vak> reisio: sounds funny, but it is 6:30 here in Germany
<LiENUS> reisio, eh well release dates can get pushed back
<reisio> vak: am?
<vak> reisio: yep
<reisio> you can probably get them at gas stations
<LLckfan> I have a Gateway laptop and when I opened the lid the power light was on but the laptop was asleep. When I pushed the power it started flashing with the lights for the light bulb and the battery but only when it was plugged in. Is this a sign I need a new tip end for my charger?
<TheStuntman> so something like this guys?
<pfifo> dollar general has them, $12 for an 8GB
<TheStuntman> thepid=`pidof ezstream` kill SIGHUP $thepid
<vak> reisio: so, the situation is THAT much without good alternatives?..
<reisio> TheStuntman: if you're going to reuse it over and over
<TheStuntman> sure am
<reisio> TheStuntman: otherwise just kill SIGHUP $(pidof eztream)
<reisio> ah okay :p
<pfifo> TheStuntman: that pretty much the same as 'killall SIGHUP eztream'
<TheStuntman> the command is going to basically go through, refresh the playlist.txt with the new files, then send a command to exstream to refresh the playlist in memory
<TheStuntman> ^ezstream
<LennyJr> i did something to my audio controller, im going to paste the results of lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio, so someonecan tell me how to fix it
<TheStuntman> ok so! tried running my command and got this
<TheStuntman> ./gen.sh: line 6: kill: SIGHUP: arguments must be process or job IDs
<pfifo> TheStuntman: its 'kill -s SIGHUP 666' not 'kill SIGHUP 666'
<pfifo> -s
<LennyJr> Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 255	I/O ports at e000 [disabled] [size=64]	Expansion ROM at <ignored> [disabled by cmd]	Capabilities: <access denied>	Kernel modules: snd-emu10k1
 * TheStuntman face desks
<TheStuntman> I can't believe I missed the -s lol
<Crazyzurfer> hey guys, just installed ubuntu and changed the desktop's background image, but the app launcher keeps having this  purple tone, is there a way to remove that tone and just leave it semi-transparent?
<TheStuntman> that worked it
<Dr_Willis> Crazyzurfer:  i belive the left side panel changes to match the wallpaper some how. some of the unofficial ubuntu tweaking tools i think can change the setting
<TheStuntman> thanks alot guys, you saved me a ton of headaches XD
<kriskropd> I was running 'tail -f /var/log/pgl/pgld.log' for a couple days and then eventually it just stopped updating - the tail process jsut stopped pulling from the file or something - anyone here know anything about it? I have a workaround in mind that involves a while loop and a timeout command, but I'm curious why it's halting in the first place. I suspect it's a buffer/cache issue
<zhaotongxue> do you have eat?
<reisio> zhaotongxue: eat?
<zhaotongxue> lunch
<Dr_Willis> eating chow mein right now. ;)
<pfifo> cold pizza
<zhaotongxue> o haha
<zhaotongxue> noodles
<reisio> I had lasagne earlier
<Dr_Willis> but is there a support question amoung the noodly goodness?
<reisio> 10 pts if you know what ramen is made of
<zhaotongxue> nono
<Dr_Willis> 'fried goodness'
<zhaotongxue> i have install mysql on ubuntu
<zhaotongxue> but now
<zhaotongxue> i can't connection  it
<zhaotongxue> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld' (13)
<zhaotongxue> this
<Jordana-Watson> Hello guys, my ubuntu 12.04 uses most of my bandwidth. I have turned off updates and not opened any browser.. How can I fix this,
<Jordana-Watson> somebody plz help
<Jordana-Watson> zhaotongxue: use lampp
<pfifo> kriskropd: the log got rotated, and tail is still looking at the old file descriptor
<pfifo> kriskropd: read the manual
<zhaotongxue> what's "lampp"?
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<zhaotongxue> command?
<Dr_Willis> Jordana-Watson:  use some tool and monitor whats accessing the network perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.99.3+ndpi5517+dfsg3-1 (raring), package size 689 kB, installed size 1659 kB
<Jordana-Watson> Dr_Willis: let me try
<otak> iftop is nice too
<Dr_Willis> !info iftop
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0~pre2-3 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 105 kB
<Dr_Willis> even better-er :)
<zhaotongxue> i had some things just now
<zhaotongxue> i had some things just now
<zhaotongxue> i had some things just now
<pfifo> sure is better-er, a savings of 1554kb
<FloodBot1> zhaotongxue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhaotongxue> sorry
<zhaotongxue> it's a 意外
<Dr_Willis> those letters look like little chicken scratches to me. ;)  Unicode rocks :)
<[SKT]_RORY> Question marks here, my terminal didn't even try
<Dr_Willis> wonder if weechat has some script to let me use other fancy chaccters. ;)
<pfifo> i hope not
<Dr_Willis> those #'s in a circle were nifty earlier. ;) not seen those befor
<[SKT]_RORY> Dr_Willis: emojii for weechat... go in #weechat and ask them and see what happens
<LLckfan> I have a Gateway laptop and when I opened the lid the power light was on but the laptop was asleep. When I pushed the power it started flashing with the lights for the light bulb and the battery but only when it was plugged in. Is this a sign I need a new tip end for my charger?
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Dr_Willis> ⱺ_ɵ
<[SKT]_RORY> !ot | LLckfan
<ubottu> LLckfan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<meh_> hello. My machine takes over 100 seconds to boot. It used to boot much faster before I switched to linux. Would you have any suggestions for reducing this time ?
<Dr_Willis> LLckfan:  id ask in #hardware and ive found its ALWAYS a good idea to have a spare charger
<Dr_Willis> got a SSD hd here - my 13.10 box boots to the desktop in like 20 sec
<Dr_Willis> the bios/post screen takes longer then my bootup
<meh_> tell dr_willis How did you get it to do that ?
<Dr_Willis> i just installed a solid state drive. :) best investmnent in new hardware id done in years
<teosanru> hello, I want to know if I can make two connections boding or internet services provided by the same company?
<Dr_Willis> and it wasent that expensive
<meh_> Dr willis : can this be done without buying hardware ?
<LLckfan> Dr_Willis tHERE IS NO HELP IN ##HARDWARE
<meh_> does anyone know how to read bootcharts ?
<pfifo> meh_: dont reboot... you dont have to in linux
<teosanru> hello, I want to know if I can make two connections boding or internet services provided by the same company?
<Dr_Willis> teosanru:  you mean 'bonding' ?
<meh_> pfifo_: what do you mean ?
<vak> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Dr_Willis> meh_:  some of my linux machines have month+ of uptime - rarely need to reboot them
<pfifo> meh_: no you cant speed up the boot process, however, linux is very stable and can be run for months at a time without having to shut down
<meh_> Dr_Willis_:  So would one leave a machine in hibernate or sleep ?
<pfifo> meh_: neither, just log out
<Ari-Yang> 01:02:10 up 1 day, 13:15, 3 users, load average: 0.16, 0.29, 0.23
<Ari-Yang> I rarely turn off my laptop, I just close it, meh_.
<meh_> pfifo_: but I've heard of things to change with grub, and splash, and reading bootcharts. Wouldn't just logging out wear on a machine and use power ?
<pfifo> meh_: so what if grub changes? it dosent require a reboot, who needs a splash if you never rebooting? keeping your machine warm is better that hot/cold cycles. and if your worried about power make sure to spin down your disks
<Dr_Willis> meh_:  i tend to leave mine runnning.. or powered off.. i rarely use sleep or hibernate
<meh_> dr_willis_ pfifo_ interesting. I guess with windows and macs one always shuts down...
<LiENUS> pfifo, i cant figure out how to spin down my disk
<Dr_Willis> actually i rarely shut down the windows machines either. ;)
<pfifo> LiENUS: should be in the screensaver settings
<Dr_Willis> My disks spin down automatically- ive not had to touch anything
<LennyJr> SO who knows how i fix my soundcard thats disabled?
<LiENUS> pfifo, yeah i dunno
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: does you new ssd spin down XD
<Dr_Willis> well at least the external ones do.. Not sure about the internal.. its a SSD ;P
<LiENUS> i dont think my disk can be spun down
<LennyJr> i disabled it by an ubuntu builtin called alsamixer
<meh_> pfifo_ what is spin down a disk (sorry, still new to linux and computers in general)
<LiENUS> some intel 335 series 80gb
<pfifo> meh_: I think it happens by default
<Dr_Willis> meh_:  you dont use the disk for a while. it stops spinning and goes into a parked position
<Dr_Willis> but when you do go to use it again. it will take a moment or 2 to spin up and may make some noises
<meh_> okay. It stops making noise....
<meh_> So other than just not rebooting, no suggestions on reducing startup time ? For example, is it okay to transport a laptop that is not turned off ?
<Dr_Willis> It gets weird these days when you get a Fanless, SSD based pc going.. with No Noise whatsoever.
<pfifo> meh_: computers dont use much power anyway when your afk... only when your gaming or mining bitcoins
<Dr_Willis> meh_:  id turn it off befor moveing
<Dr_Willis> or sleep/suspend/hibernate
<pfifo> meh_: starting up from suspend is pretty quick
<LennyJr> i only know how to break linux, not fix it :)
<LiENUS> starting up from power off is pretty quick for me
<LiENUS>  a few seconds
<teosanru> Dr wills  hello, I want to know if I can make two connections boding or internet services provided by the same company?
<Dr_Willis> even my netbook boots to xubuntu rather quickly
<meh_> But how ?
<meh_> I mean, My machine under OSX would start up fast.
<Dr_Willis> teosanru:  'boding' makes no sence to me. You mean 'BOND' 2 connections into one faster connection?
<LennyJr> not even a seasoned linux professional could  enable my soundcard again
<meh_> But with  xubuntu it takes a long time!
<Dr_Willis> could be OS-X is cheating.
<Dr_Willis> ;PO
<Dr_Willis> I dont use apple hardware
<LiENUS> ssd makes booting instant
<LiENUS> teosanru, your isp would have to support mlppp or something like it
<Dr_Willis> i need an external USB SSD ;)
<teosanru> yes Dr wills
<LiENUS> most dont
<teosanru> yes, if I want to add two internet connections
<meh_> Dr_Willis_ Yeah, some things aren't so compatible (ex. webcam due isight firmware)
<LiENUS> there are solutions to take advantage of multiple connections  though
<LiENUS> it'll speed up multiple downloads but not single stream downloads
<LennyJr> all newbs like me cant do it... i tried this to enable it.. lspci -v | grep A& -i "audio"
<pfifo> meh_: I find my windows install only takes a few seconds to show the desktop, but to actually get things going and logged onto freenode takes a few minutes... its definatly cheating.
<reisio> usb sticks are pretty high capacity these days, for cheap
<LiENUS> round robin and the like
<meh_> pfifo_ true. When xubuntu is ready. it's ready
<pfifo> meh_: on the other hand, as soon as ubuntu shows the loging prompt its done, good to go
<meh_> That said - is 100 seconds normal for startup time?
<pfifo> meh_: seems average for a slower machine
<teosanru> lienus,
<teosanru> I have two internet connections on the same ISP. each of 20 megs and I want to add them as if they were a single Connection, somebody could say if this is possible in ubuntu 13.04?
<selig5>  meh: Less than two minutes doesn't seem too bad.
<meh_> pfifo_ okay
<LiENUS> teosanru, not unless your isp supports mlppp
<LiENUS> you could do something similar
<LiENUS> but it wont give you a 40mb link it'll give you two 20 mbit links
<LiENUS> so you could be downloading two different streams at 20mbit
<LiENUS> but not a single 40mbit stream
<teosanru> I do not speak English, so I'm using translator slow to respond, I am speaking Spanish.
<Dr_Willis> i think weechat has a google-translate script
<Dr_Willis> !es | teosanru
<ubottu> teosanru: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<teosanru> lienus:
<teosanru> I have two 20 meg connection and I want to add them to get 40 in one PC
<teosanru> hi lienus
<teosanru> hola
<Fleep_> I'm running server 13.04, and of the life of me I can't understand why my Apache2 install is using /var/www as it's document root despite my VirtualHost directives. There is no reference to /var/www as a DocumentRoot anywhere under /etc/apache2
<Fleep_> It's kinda driving me crazy
<raven1> Hi. Does anyone here think there's a reason that Ubuntu runs differently, as in glitchy, when it's installed via Wubi.exe?
<reisio> raven1: many reasons
<raven1> reisio, so it's not just me.
<raven1> reisio, explain
<reisio> ordinarily with wubi you end up with a system that is installed into a _file_ on Windows' NTFS file system
<reisio> for starters, that is quite a disadvantage
<raven1> because NTFS is less effective?
<raven1> Or is it just that since it's actually installed inside the windows partition things aren't seamless
<wilee-nilee> raven1, The designer of wubi themselves said it was a tryout option not for longterm use.
<raven1> wilee-nilee, i see
<wilee-nilee> some have no choice though, so it works for them. raven1
<raven1> So if I want to dual boot, should I install a fresh Ubuntu first, use gparted to free up unallocated space, pop in the windows setup disk, install to the unallocated space, then use easyBCD to reinstate grub
<teosanru> #ubuntu-es
<teosanru> hola
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can one script make another with an echo .. so echo "echo "read me" " >> file or what?
<datanet> raven1 that works. Personally I like to install windows first and let Ubuntu setup handle the bootloader.
<Ari-Yang> afaik it's easier to install windows first, raven1
<raven1> datanet if I do it that way, will windows setup let me make a partition that doesn't comprise the whole drive?
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: foo $(foo)
<raven1> or will I have to use the windows utility to resize partition
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> heh
<datanet> raven1 do you have a partition already on the drive you do not want to erase?
<raven1> datanet well, yes, actually, though I've resolved to erase it if I have to
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> echo $(echo "read this") >> file ???
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> reisio?
<datanet> raven1 Windows 7 and I assume 8 installer lets you setup your partitions. So using that you should be able to leave that partition in place.
<raven1> datanet the thing is right now I have a mint partition that's 340 gb, and an ubuntu partition that's 117 gb. The one I don't want to lose is the mint partition, but grub is on the ubuntu partition
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: oh
<h1n1> Raven1 and why you need win7?
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: just echo 'echo "read this"' >> file
<h1n1> :3
<themoebius> Hey, I'm trying to add a user account on an ubuntu server that can sudo. I've added it to the sudo group but when I try sudo apt-get update it still asks for a password. This user account doesn't have a password.
<datanet> So you want to install windows over the Ubuntu partition. You can use EasyBCD or do it manually with a Ubuntu* live cd
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im having one script to make another that also has echo's
<h1n1> Themoebius  set password to that user
<raven1> h1n1 eve online.
<datanet> raven1 ^ to reinstall your boot partition.
<h1n1> +1 raven1 :)
<themoebius> h1n1: it intentionally doesn't have a password - it uses public key authentication
<raven1> h1n1 tried it in wine but it doesn't work and plus I have serious hardware and I wanna be able to take advantage of it
<themoebius> How do I make it so it doesn't require a password to sudo
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> ok cool thanks, got it
<Ben64> themoebius: just because it doesn't need a password to ssh in doesn't mean it doesn't have a password
<peterrooney> themoebius: an account can use PKA and still have a password
<presonic> currently on a box with a duel boot windows7/ubuntu installation, going to completely reinstall windows7 (to win8), will probably overwrite the boot sector, what's the best way to recover grub so i can duel boot again?
<raven1> datanet, I tried this, but apparently the mint partition is the primary and windows doesn't want to install to a non primary
<h1n1> Raven1 install windows on whatever partition you have, and use ubuntu live cd and reinstall bootloader
<reisio> presonic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<presonic> k
<datanet> raven1 ah I see. I'll look around unless someone else knows but I never had to mess with that.
<raven1> windows refuses to install on the available partitions
<h1n1> Raven1 that's sound like windows problem, microsoft should be able to help you ツ
<raven1> LOL
<h1n1> Hehehehehhee
<reisio> you need what... two primary partitions, and 20GB of space?
<raven1> h1n1 I hope that was a joke
<h1n1> I always serious
<raven1> reisio I need two primary partitions and that's it
<raven1> and I guess swap space but I don't even know what that is or how it works honestly
<h1n1> Themoebius put NOPASSWD in sudoers file of your sudo group
<h1n1> Ie %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<themoebius> h1n1: right now I have:      web     ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL     in my sudoers
<awaad> I have Ubuntu 13.04 installed. When I run "ls -l" on any directory it gives me the month name in Arabic. Any one can help to make it only English ?
<Ben64> why does everyone insist that its the "wheel" group? wheel does not exist on ubuntu.
<h1n1> Because i'm using archlinux
<Ben64> well this is #ubuntu
<h1n1> That doesnt mean I cannot help ubuntu ppl ツ
<raven1> isn't arch like fedora
<h1n1> It just an example and pls dont restrict yourself ... Learn linux not ubuntu
<TonyFlury> hi - am i in the right place to ask about adding custom widgets to Glade ?
<raven1> arch = not debian?
<sam113101> "what if we reinvent the wheel?" "YES, let's call it sudo!"
<Ben64> doesn't matter, its #ubuntu so everything here should be Ubuntu support
<h1n1> Hahahaha
<h1n1> Raven1 more reading in man sudoers
<h1n1> Web     ALL=(ALL:ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<h1n1> You can try without capital in Web
<Crazyzurfer> how do I add a ppa source to my ubuntu's software center?
<Ben64> !ppa | Crazyzurfer
<awaad> Any one can help, please ?
<ubottu> Crazyzurfer: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<raven1> crazysurfer sudo add-apt
<raven1> crazysurfer sudo add-apt-repository*
<TonyFlury> anyone able to help with glade ?
<Crazyzurfer> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<teosanru> hello, again someone can solve my doubt that so I can add two 20 Mb connections in ubuntu 13.04? in order to 40Mb download since I went to the room in Spanish but no one answers. I appreciate your answers
<h1n1> Does it help raven1 ?
<raven1> h1n1 does what help
<h1n1> Put nopasswd tag in sudoer file
<h1n1> Oh wrong person
<raven1> why do that?
<raven1> lmao
<teosanru> hello, again someone can solve my doubt that so I can add two 20 Mb connections in ubuntu 13.04? in order to 40Mb download since I went to the room in Spanish but no one answers. I appreciate your answers
<h1n1> I should go back on my weed now
<h1n1> Sorry for that raven1 ;p
<h1n1> Brb
<TonyFlury> teosanru - it depends on a lot of things - including your router - I don't think that Ubuntu on it's own will bind two 20M connections into a single 40M connection  - but a router might be able to
<raven1> I didn't think that would help me repartition my drive
<datanet> raven1 I'd say use Gparted and delete the Ubuntu partition (After you've backed up what you need) and make a new partition and mark it as primary.
<raven1> datanet does gparted let you do that?
<h1n1> Yes this a problem using old crt monitor
<datanet> raven1 Do that if you know how to reinstall the bootloader. Just in case.
<datanet> raven1 Yes in the create partition section.
<datanet> raven1 You can have up to 4 primary partitions in 1 drive.
<raven1> datanet well normally I'd reinstall the bootloader via ubuntu live CD. but if windows is taking up that space then idk.
<Ben64> !grub | raven1
<ubottu> raven1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<raven1> thank you ben64
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  datanet: raven1: i'd say if u going to be doing that get something like system rescue cd , it boots fast and gas gparted and other hdd utils
<teosanru> Tony, second had read online in ubuntu could be done, but I also say that with a router, that means you would have to buy a router and connect the two connections to the? no more configurations would be needed?
<raven1> I have another question
<TonyFlury> teosanru - it depends what your router presents to your PC - if your router presents a single connection then you should be ok.
<raven1> Does anyone know this. On LM13 I use compiz as my window manager, and it uses metacity as its window decorator. Does it work the same way in Ubuntu 12.04?
<h1n1> See you guys
<TonyFlury> !quit
<kristal> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=923590 I hope Canonical agrees with this ticket.
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 923590 in General "Pledge never to implement HTML5 DRM" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<reisio> why would they...
<kristal> reisio: The industry has to be opposed to HTML DRM, it's a nightmareish can of worms
<reisio> not any more than drm in general is
<thinknow> what would the commands for making another user(lets say john) how can i get john to start openvpn with sudo /etc/init.d/openvpn start -> Type n password -> Change dns > or do this automatically on startup
<PUPU> HI ubuntu guys! do you have a level 4 remaster tool?
<thinknow> cant find any good material on this, just jabber
<[SKT]_RORY> thinknow: Put it in a script
<[SKT]_RORY> thinknow: I might not understand what you're asking though
<Ownix> thinknow: im confused as to what 'john' needs to do exactly
<TJ-> thinknow: "man sudoers" - add a rule that allows 'john' to only run the desired commands, with or without a password, as root
<Dr_Willis> thinknow:  you  can run commands as specific users at boot time via 'su' in the /etc/rc.local script.
<Dr_Willis> to allow the user to do the command at any time. that would be the sudoers file :)
<Dr_Willis> and you would most likely do 'sudo service openvpn start' not the /etc/init.d/whatever start   type command.
<TJ-> thinknow: Alternatively, if what you really want is to have openvpn create a VPN at boot-time as a system service, simply create the appropriate openvpn client connection definition in /etc/openvpn/ and make sure openvpn isn't disabled. By default if installed it will start at boot. See also "/etc/default/openvpn" for defining which configurations to start automatically.
<TJ-> thinknow: I assume you've already issued the client with an SSL certificate and had the openvpn server's CA sign it, and shared the CA.crt to the client, and possibly the TA.key if you're using UDP (as is the default)
<cathode> hi
<LiENUS> hmm moving from amd64 ubuntu to i686 ubuntu seems to have fixed my unity performance problems
<reisio> cathode: hi
<kristal> LiENUS: Unity runs much better using xorg edgers graphics drivers for me
<LiENUS> kristal, i'm guessing the amd64 drivers for my card either arent working or just have performance issues
<kristal> LiENUS: What GPU?
<LiENUS> lspci says an amd nee ATI RS482/RS485 radeon xpress 1100/1150
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> in a bash script how can i remove a folder ONLY if its empty
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: rmdir
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> so if there is anything in it it wont remove it
<reisio> indeed, try it
<reisio> LiENUS: I doubt it
<LiENUS> reisio, doubt what?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how could i protect aginst if on a system there is an alies .. a-lee-es .. cant spell .. that would do rm -R for just rm
<reisio> LiENUS: it has anything in particular to do with the arch
<LiENUS> reisio, performance under i686 is far better than the same install under amd64...
<cathode> hey guys any suggestions on what I should run to use ubuntu as a MS RDP terminal server?
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: rm --
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: probably
<reisio> let's test it
<CcCom> What is more stable lts or 13.10
<PUPU> lts
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: nope :)
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: using the full path should suffice
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well reisio so what was the outcome
<reisio> $(which rm)
<reisio> but I'm not sure you should really bother
<reisio> if people do silly things like alias core utils on their end, that's their problem
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> this is a script that needs to be very carefull with the data, and the data will be going between machines
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> in the future anyway
<reisio> there's not any amount of carefulness that can account for people doing stupid things with their system
<reisio> if you want to be that careful, just prompt them for each deletion
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> see when it comes to deleting , if there is anything, they will not want to delete it, and be warned to take sertin mesures before using this script, but if the folder is empty then its fine to delete
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> reisio^
<reisio> it's hard to imagine someone being upset over the removal of an empty directory
<reisio> which is all rmdir does
<reisio> I run 'rmdir *' regularly enough in various places, just to get rid of empty dirs
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> no if empty they will not be upset, but if there is a single file in the dir, they will be pissed off
<reisio> well then it wouldn't be empty
<reisio> and rmdir would fail
<[SKT]_RORY> gg
<CcCom> I have a geforce GTX 560 TI, how easy will it be to install the drivers on ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> theres a reason to have backups of everything ;)
<reisio> CcCom: you'll probably get a popup immediately after installation, click, click, done
<reisio> although you might be happy with the default drivers
<Dr_Willis> CcCom:  its not part of a dual gpu optmims system is it?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  reisio is there a way to force rmdir to remove a non-empty dir, and if so, what if for some reason they have an alias to do so, i want to guard aginst that
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: nope, removing empty dirs is its sole purpose
<reisio> if they've aliased rmdir to remove non-empty dirs, they deserve what they get
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> is there a way to guard aginst it thow
<reisio> sure
<reisio> but it wouldn't be worth it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can u tell me
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: You can't stop people deleting files they have permission to delete
<reisio> use $(which rmdir) instead of just rmdir
<Rory> or \rmdar
<Rory> \rmdir
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> for the reason thats a bit much to explane, there is a good reason
<Ben64> sounds like a terrible script
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> thanks Rory
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its an awesome script, and respectfull of the data on other machines
<reisio> :)
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Then it should check if the directory is empty
<Ben64> the whole thing seems extremely hacky. you've been asking basic bash stuff in here for hours
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> then how to do that, thats what i wanted to do, only remove a dir ONLY if its empty
<Ben64> everything from "how to get a user's home directory" to "rmdir"
<Ben64> you should find a better way to do what you want
<Rory> Ben64: +1
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Rather than asking specific question about your script, why don't you tell us what your overarching goal is here?
<Ben64> i mean, i've made my own terrible scripts too, but they are only used by me, not random people
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well my script will only be used by my friend, but may be used on random machines, no people
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: What does your script do?
<Ben64> you could ask in #bash
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> my friend has very private data that is protected with ecryptfs.......
<reisio> imagine that, private data that's encrypted :p
<Ben64> so a rickety bash script is the answer?
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: What does your script do?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and the "Private" , ".Private" , ".ecryptfs" folders are on a usb drive, not in the home dir ...............
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> Rory lets say you use ecryptfs as well do i ........
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: What I use doesn't affect what you need to do. What does your script do?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well i bring my drive over and u let me use your pc, so i plug my drive in and run the script, then use all my private data from usb, and not harming yours
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> all behind the seens so no smarts are needed at all
<Rory> ...Someone else do this one please
<Dr_Willis> thought he had it almost done. ;)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> its for my friend that will likely in the future just maybe run into that saniro, and i want to protect his data and his friends from clashing, or between a new and old pc he may have
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: doesn't seem like an ubuntu issue anyway, see if #bash wants to touch it
<Dr_Willis> better  tel him to keep backups of tht data somewhere else unencrypted just in case
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<vijaya> facing problem while extracting rootstrap: in scratchbox
<vijaya> how to solve
<vijaya> this issue
<fancyfetus> I have an "Error BrokenCount > 0"
<fancyfetus> Ubuntu kindly tells me to run apt-get install -f
<fancyfetus> but that throws even more errors.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well if \rmdir will stop any alias and use the default, i can work with that ?
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the whole session/errors fancyfetus  for the chanel to see
<vijaya> fancyfetus: try to run in sudo mode
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: asking for trouble
<fancyfetus> http://pastebin.com/7L5R9hAs
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04>  Ben64 so what command doesnt delete, but checks to see if a folder is empty
<vijaya> has anyone faced this rootstrap issue
<Dr_Willis> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6162903/temporarily-disabling-an-alias-quoting-a-word-with-a-backslash
<Ben64> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: again, try #bash , this is not really an Ubuntu problem
<fancyfetus> Dr_Willis, let me know if you need any additional information
<Dr_Willis> fancyfetus:  it dosent seem to like your video drivers package. how have you installed the fglrx drivers in the past?
<Dr_Willis> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx-updates_2%3a9.012-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Dr_Willis>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fancyfetus> Dr_Willis, I'm having issues with my current Xorg drivers, so I went to the additional drivers section and selected the fglrx driver
<Dr_Willis> perhaps remove/reinstall the package in question
<fancyfetus> then it installed that.
<Dr_Willis> or it could be it has some other issue with the package  it says   "One or more files have been altered since installation."   not sure what thats really saying in this case
<Dr_Willis> unless some other package has altered files in that  fglrx-updates package files
<fancyfetus> Xorg is giving me a weird problem. I'm programming something that uses openGL. When I close the program. I get a blackscreen with a blinking cursor and a second later, I'm back at the login page.
<Dr_Willis> X is crashing sounds like.
<Dr_Willis> and lightdm is restarting it
<fancyfetus> Okay, so I'll try removing fglrx-updates
<fancyfetus> Okay it tells me which packages have unmet dependencies
<fancyfetus> http://pastebin.com/7L5R9hAs
<fancyfetus> oops... ignore that.
<fancyfetus> fglrx-amdcccle-updates <- has unmet dependencies
<helmut_> hi
<Dr_Willis> mooo
<fancyfetus> Dr_Willis, okay, i removed the package with unmet dependencies
<fancyfetus> Which graphics driver should I use?
<fancyfetus> I have a Radeon 6400M series with HP switchable graphics
<Dr_Willis> the only real options are the open sourced ones of the proparity fglrx ones
<Dr_Willis> or the ...
<Dr_Willis> I have no idea on how switchable gfx works on ati. I avoid ati whenever possible
<fancyfetus> There are a lot of realy long, really hard to follow tutorials around...
<Dr_Willis> nvidia and switchable gfs - uses bumblebee - no idea wht the ati-equilivent is
<fancyfetus> AMD uses Catalyst
<Dr_Willis> but the stitchable part - may be the core of the issue.
<Dr_Willis> since that uses intel+the other chips
<reisio> switcheroo?
<reisio> I don't really follow it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> how can have the script expect a certin reply and if it dont get it then dont continue... Are you sure you want to continue, If so please type "yEs" anything else will cancel
<sarvsav> hello everyone
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: ask #bash
<reisio> sarvsav: hi
<sarvsav> reisio: hi
<sarvsav> i have a doubt,
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  you may want to go read the 'advanced bash scripting guide' it covers verything you have been aking about
<Dr_Willis> !abs | Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<ubottu> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<rubic> I just started using dwb instead of firefox and I want to check that is has the same level of security as the major browsers, cant seem to find any info on the subject.
<sarvsav> my question is : i have a machine with no X11 environment as server, and on that i have configured X11 forwarding on, and i have a client with X11 environment running ubuntu
<reisio> rubic: it has a webkit backend
<sarvsav> If i start the ssh session with my server, as ssh -X user@server
<sarvsav> and gives gedit command . will it work?
<Dr_Willis> sarvsav:  it should
<Dr_Willis> i always get -x and -X backwards ;)
<sarvsav> on my client or local.
<reisio> easy way to find out
<Dr_Willis> it runs on the server. but is displyed on your local
<Dr_Willis> so 'client or local' makes no sence to me ;)
<reisio> rubic: uh, webkit being that which is used by Safari (primary Mac OS browser) and Google Chrome :)
<Meh> hallo
<reisio> rubic: and also basically KDE's Konqueror
<Dr_Willis> ssh to server, run xterm, see if you get a xterm poping up
<reisio> rubic: should be pretty fair
<reisio> Meh: 'lo
<Meh> jemand da?
<aeon-ltd> deutsche?
<rubic> reisio: and does that manage pretty much all of the web browsery bits (https, cookies, etc) not just rendering?
<aeon-ltd> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<reisio> rubic: pretty sure, yeah
<reisio> rubic: uses libsoup, too, popular lib
<rubic> Ah, thankyou very much. :)
<reisio> rubic: if it had known security issues, it wouldn't be in the repos
<rubic> yeah fair enogh
<rubic> enough*
<hp_> how to know if my processor is 32 or 64?
<Dr_Willis> any known security issues.. would be like a bug.. and be hopwfully getting worked on.
<Dr_Willis> now an unknown security issue....
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  i seem to recall a flag in cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/133111/how-can-i-check-if-my-cpu-is-amd64-compatible/133123#133123
<reisio> hp_: grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo
<workstation6> !List
<ubottu> workstation6: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reisio> grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo &> /dev/null && echo "yo dawg, it's 64-bit"
<Dr_Willis> willis@1001PXD:~$ lscpu
<Dr_Willis> Architecture:          x86_64
<Dr_Willis> My netbook is 64bit ;) it seems
<hp_> reisio:http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-10-05_09_19_14-hyk8jQTO.png
<reisio> most things are, anymore
<reisio> hp_: grep produces output if it finds the string you tell it to look for
<Dr_Willis> dual core - such raw powar in a netbook. ;) yea.. right.. heh
<reisio> hp_: so it found ' lm', which means your processor is 64-bit
<hp_> so i can download ubuntu 13.10 46 bit?
<hp_> 64
<reisio> hp_: 64-bit yes, go get it
<hp_> Dr_Willis , reisio thanks
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  unless its a real old machine.. id bet its 64bit
<CcCom> Hello!!!
<xyzone> arm is the future for netbooks
<hp_> Dr_Willis:its core 2 due 2.1 GHz with 2 GB ram
<Dr_Willis> arm is supposed tobe  becomign 64bit i belive also.. but we will see what happens
<Dr_Willis> i cant keep up with hardware news :) its just to much
<CcCom> I have an issue, My pc has Windows 8 on it.  I created a ubuntu usb 12.04. I booted up the computer and installed ubuntu. But when it finished and restarted windows loads up, it doesnt give me the two options. Can anyone help please.
<xyzone> either way it won't be x86_64, obviously
<Dr_Willis> netbooks may not have much of a future. :)
<reisio> they have a future
<xyzone> well you can stop calling then netbooks, but that's pretty much what a tablet with a keyboard is
<joufflu> Good evening or morning :-)
<reisio> but they'll be called laptops or ultrabooks
<TJ-> The ARM cortex A57 is due out shortly, from AMD
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | CcCom
<ubottu> CcCom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> UltraUberbooks
<hp_> how can i know if my video card VGA is 256 or 512?
<reisio> it's unlikely to matter
<joufflu> ifconfig
<joufflu> hp_: lspci
<TJ-> hp_: Try this: sudo lspci -vvvnn -s $(lspci -nn | grep VGA | cut -d" " -f1) | grep 'Memory.* prefetchable'
<hp_> joufflu:http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-10-05_09_25_33-9hcdw7Zt.png
<hp_> TJ:Region 2: Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<reisio> hp_: if you put a space after the :, people can click the link
<TJ-> hp_: That last part suggests it is 256MB
<hp_> TJ: OMG is it powerful card? :(
<reisio> it's onboard
<reisio> so not particularly
<reisio> but that doesn't mean it won't wholly satisfy you
<hp_> Reisio:can i increase it to 512 VGA?
<hp_> anyway thank you guys .. you are alwayes smart,honest and experts
<reisio> hp_: wait for there to be a problem to fix before you fix it
<hp_> i dont understand reisio
<reisio> I don't understand what your concern is
<TJ-> hp_: 256MB is more than enough for most requirements! I run dual 1920x1200 screens on my laptop with that
<hp_> my last question .. i'm core 2 due, 2GB ram and 256 VGA .. which will be faster on my machine? ubuntu 32 or ubuntu 64 with less problems?
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  i doubt if you will notice much differnace either way
<Dr_Willis> i stick to 64bit on all my machines
<xyzone> 64bit can be faster, but only if the applications are optimized that way
<hp_> ty Dr_Willis
<hp_> ty xyzone
<reisio> hp_: there's no particular reason to not use 64-bit software if your processor is 64-bit
<hp_> first time i know i can use 64 bit .. so happy with that ^_^
<ikonia> why would you be happy you could use something you appear to know nothing about ?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can i ask a question about some mounting trickerory
<Dr_Willis> you could have just tried a 64bit usb ;)
<Dr_Willis> ask and see who can answer Roy_Ubuntu_13-04
<havv> I have lubuntu 13.04, if I install XFCE will it be the same (or close to) as installing the whole xubuntu dist? I like how fast lubuntu is but I don't like the way it looks
<reisio> havv: basically the same
<reisio> havv: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> carcinogen75: hey... fix your connection :p
<Dr_Willis> install the xubuntu-desktop package and have both havv
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not mounting partitions or images... but and example... on your desktop you mkdir abc && mkdir xyz && touch abc/a && touch abc/b && touch abc/c .... and the same with x,y,z inside xyz .....................
<kenn_> hi all
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and mount abc onto xyz, so when in xyz you will see a,b,c .... and when u un-mount you will get xyz/x,y,z back
<carcinogen75> reisio: i'm trying reinstall my video driver and rebooted some times. sorry
<kenn_> would somebody try to compile this agere modem source package for me please
<fancyfetus> How do I see which version of xorg i have installed?
<havv> in xubuntu desktop, can I create shortcuts to directories? because this pcmanfm won't let me
<fancyfetus> and how to I reinstall it?
<kenn_> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/11c11040/agrsm-11c11040-2.1.80-20110811.tar.bz2
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what are you talking about ??? you're doing mkdir - then talking about mounting that directory
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  when you mount a filesustem over a directory with files.. you wont see the files again, untill uouu unmount the  filesystem
<Dr_Willis> havv:  you can always use ln -s from the cli
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i know thants perfict, but can u do it from folder to folder not being an image or partition
<reisio> fancyfetus: dpkg -l | grep -i xorg
<reisio> fancyfetus: X -version
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can bind mount, but why don't you explaing the REAL problem
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  from folder to folder Huh? You Mount a filesystem to a a directory.
<fancyfetus> reisio, any idea how to reinstall it?
<user__> hey can I get a good command line book for linux that has the FUNCTIONAL defination only
<fancyfetus> or at least verify that the current install isn't broken?
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  if you want folder1 to point to folder2 - you can use a soft link for that
<reisio> apt-get has a --reinstall option or something, IIRC, but I doubt it'll help
<ikonia> user__: you search the books contents, that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<reisio> user__: ?
<Dr_Willis> user__:  what do you mean by 'functional'
<ikonia> user__: or use the "man" page
<user__> I mean only the usefull definations
<Dr_Willis> and whats usefull defined as in this case?
<ikonia> user__: search books contents then, go to a library, it's not really an ubuntu issue
<reisio> try wikipedia.org
<user__> sdkjfguiasdhnf
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> Dr_Willis  ikonia , that way i dont have to worry about checking to see if stuff exists already using soft link, if i could do that i wouldnt have to delete existing to make soft link
<user__> ok
<Dr_Willis> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  im not clear on what you are doing.  and you really should check that stuff exists as part of  good practice in programing
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: wht you are saying, makes no sense, please explain the REAL problem
<user__> hey are here all humans
<Strit> user__, Nah, I'm an alien
<reisio> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: you can mount over a mount point with no extra steps
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not a problem, making a solution / convenience, making something portable that isnt ment to be
<user__> just joking
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: there must be a problem if you are making a solution, for there to be a solution, there must be a problem
<ikonia> however as you don't want to explain the real problem, we can't help, as your example means nothing
<Dr_Willis> or course there maybe ways to allready do whatever it is you are needing to do ;)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> the problem is my friend aint that smart when it comes to cli related stuff, and he wants his ecryptfs portable among other machines, and just for the sake one of his friends should use it to and he uses the friends machine, i dont want any one to have to worry about any data coliding, im making a script
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: well, calling your friend "not smart" seems pretty foolish when you re also asking "how do I do it", secondly, moving around an encypted volume like that and the key is unwise, so I'd suggest your friend grows up and stops encypting it unless it's top secret data
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> he is a retired cop so....
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: that means nothing
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> any way do u get what im doing
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I've given you my advice.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103835/securely-automount-encrypted-drive-at-user-login
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> im doing it the best way for any thing he could possibly encounter in the future and still be covered and can access his data with no knowledge on how to manually fix it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> not the hole drive, just one folder
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: use a hardware encypted USB
<ikonia> if the data is that important
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: You can achieve the 'see abc in xyz' using overlayfs
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> can u tell me more about overlayfs
<Dr_Willis> i wonder how much the encryptedfs stuff depends on ubuntu version.. be really bad if a new rleease totally broke it.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: this is why I'm saying a hardware device that is totally self enclosed, and actually doesn't cost much more than a USB device
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: As for multiple users having access to an encrypted file-system, if you use LUKS, then there are 7 key-slots for pass-phrases or key-files to unlock it.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> just depends on ecryptfs-utils
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> multiple users having access to the external HDD but only him to just one folder
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: Arrange the mount-points correctly and that is entirely possible
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> TJ- can u make an example
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I build laptops that have LUKS-encryped GRUB boot partition, separate LUKS-encrypted LVM VG containing multiple LVM logical volumes, each of which can be LUKS-encrypted, with ecryptfs used on user home directories. The keys can be shared or entirely separate, pass-phrase and/or key-files, etc.
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> the folder paths im wanting to mount to each other are not the mount point to a fs, but folders with in 2 different fs's
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: sounds like a job for overlayfs then
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i dont see a command called overlayfs, can u tell me more?
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: it isn't a command, it is the Overlay File-System (FS)
<ikonia> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: if this is the level of your research, I again STRONGLY advise you not to go down this path
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> would this require a format?
<gordonjcp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: sounds like you're overcomplicating something
<gordonjcp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: what exactly are you trying to do?
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04:  if you install the package "linux-doc" you'll find details in "/usr/share/doc/linux-doc/filesystems/overlayfs.txt.gz"
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i wish i could use voice
<Rory> gordonjcp: He's trying to encrypt a flash drive
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> just one folder on the external usb HDD
<gordonjcp> aha!
<Rory> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and have it portable among different machines
<gordonjcp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: okay, create a file containing the filesystem, and make an encrypted fs *in the file*
<gordonjcp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: read about "loopback filesystems"
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: make the folder a mount-point for an ecryptfs volume, or make it the mount-point for a full encrypted file-system (either contained in a file or a raw partition/LV)
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> of those thats replied, who uses ecryptfs? and ill make an example
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: If it has to be truly portable to other Ubuntu/Debian PCs, then you might consider placing the package .deb files for the encrpytion support on an unencrypted part of the device so they can be installed even if the target device has no network connection, and doesn't have the packages installed already.
<ikonia> just buy a small hardware encypted usb device,
<ikonia> remove the risk, remove the lack of needed skillset,
<Rory> That's actually a really good idea
<TJ-> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: My advice is, build some small test-cases and try them out, then decide which meets your requirements best. There's nothing better than experimenting, and comparing different solutions
<ikonia> remove the dependency on the OS
<Dr_Willis> how do you typw in the password on an   hardware encrypted usb? ;) a little bitty keyboard?
<ripthejacker> how do I add new mimetype in ubuntu?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> i got to go for a while
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> encfs was doing something my friend didnt want, and i discover an exploit, he didnt want it
<TJ-> Sounds like pen and paper would be more secure :p
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> and cryptkeeper would not work, the gui
<Dr_Willis> and if it has been patcched/fixed.. it wouldent matter
<ripthejacker> I have a program called racket that I need to associate with .rkt files. How can I do it?
<ripthejacker> So how can I add a mimetype for it?
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> it hasnt, i could get hold of your machine and make the os open up the encfs even after u make it not auto do it
<gordonjcp> Roy_Ubuntu_13-04: I find that hard to believe
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> well i saw how to do it
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> he wants his system on auto login cause of GF and kids, and once i figure out how to now make it auto mount in login, if u knew the system, its an easy undo, and its back on auto login
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> make it Not*
<Roy_Ubuntu_13-04> on log in
<ars23> one of my friends have bad blocks on her hdd, can she repair or mark those sectors using e2fsck?
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking fsck does that automatically. but id be making backups regullary
<k1l_> yep, fsck does that. but it can only cover a few badblocks. and when badblock come up, most times it is not long until there are too many bad blocks
<TJ-> bad blocks is an indicator if impending failure. Check the SMART log using  package "smartmon-tools" and "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX"
<ars23> thanks k1l_
<munstereth> recently installed ubuntu. magnet link doesn't point to transmission. there aren't even any programs in the 'choose app' list even though transmission is installed. don't know where transmission is on the computer? when i go to firefox preferences / applications,  magnet is not in the list so......?
<Dr_Willis> checked at askubuntu.com yet? i think magnet links worked for me  but they loaded into ktorrent
<ars23> yes, she used smart tools and she found almost 63 bad sectors... i suggested her to use:e2fsck -c -f -p /dev/device  it's a good idea?
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission
<lesshaste> xpdf seg faults whenever I try to open a pdf in 13.04
<lesshaste> is this a known problem?
<Dr_Willis> check bug reports?
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, oh that's clever.. the automatic crash reporter told me it was  a duplicate
<lesshaste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpdf/+bug/943195
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 943195 in xpdf (Ubuntu Raring) "xpdf.real crashed with SIGSEGV in GooHash::hash()" [High,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> goohash ;)
<lesshaste> Dr_Willis, amazingly it is just completely broken and they haven't fixed it yet!
<lesshaste> you might have thought this was high priority for someone :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont think  xpdf is  the default pdf reader app
<Rory> It isn't, that would be a hilarious showstopper if it was
<Rory> "Ubuntu PDF reader doesn't do its one job"
<Dr_Willis> honestly - i rarely read pdf's  - about the only pdf i recall reading last time was a MagPi Issue. and they got it in other formats now.
<Dr_Willis> im not even sur what Sigsegv means.
<bekks> memory segmentation fault.
<bekks> Either that application is broken, the pdf does weird things in xpdf, or the RAM of the computer is defective.
<Dr_Willis> or all of the above. ;)
<Rory> yeah but only one at a time
<bibi_> i try to install nvidia in ub 12.04 and after all steps i recevi this on terminal WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'  root@bibi:/home/bibi#  can you help me
<peterrooney> I would have sworn the default was evince
<bekks> bibi_: Whats the problem with "I cant find a file, I will create it."?
<Guest11198> hi ev
<Guest11198> any body from ukraine
<Dr_Willis> I dont need a xorg.conf file for my nvidia systems bibi_
<Dr_Willis> bibi_:  it made a new xorg.conf file - so whats the issue bibi_ ?
<Guest11198> what is better ubuntu or windows
<cfhowlett> !ot|Guest11198,
<ubottu> Guest11198,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Guest11198:  minix
<gulag2013> That is impossible to answer. What do you want from your computer?
<bibi_> i can't set the nvidia driver i
<Guest11198> ok thanks ubottu
<Dr_Willis> bibi_:  all i ever do is instgal the nvidia driver. reboot. run  nvidia-settings to tweak them
<Guest11198> wahat is this room for ubottu
<Guest11198> what
<bekks> !bot | Guest11198
<ubottu> Guest11198: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> !bot | Guest11198
<cfhowlett> Guest11198, look this is easy.  ubuntu is free to try.  do so.  if you like it, install it.  if not, use windows.
<Guest11198> i have them both cfhowlett
<Dr_Willis> Guest11198:  and your ubuntu related support question is wht exactly?
<bibi_> how i run the nvidia settings?
 * cfhowlett ... facepalms into his keyboard ...
<Dr_Willis> bibi_:  'nvidia-settings' from a terminal is one way
<bibi_> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<Guest11198> i like more ubuntu interface  security usage  but gaming is much easier on windows  but im still discovering ubuntu if you know any tricks tell me
<bekks> bibi_: Then do it.
<cfhowlett> !steam|Guest11198,
<ubottu> Guest11198,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<geektech713> streamOS
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Guest11198
<ubottu> Guest11198: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<geektech713> stream is on ubuntu already
<Guest11198> ok thank you veryy much
<Guest11198> thats nice
<cfhowlett> geektech713, yeah, seems that factoid is a bit dated.
<geektech713> oh ok
<bibi_> same Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf". Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bekks> bibi_: And whats the problem with that?
<Guest11198> damm i love to buy a gaming pc  ho got one tell me about it
<bekks> Guest11198: thats not related to ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> if it says the nvidid drivers are not in use.. they may have failed to install
<cfhowlett> Guest11198, you are seriously offtopic.  please to go the other channel.  thank you.
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest11198> ohh soryyy this chat is for questions related to ubuntu
<bibi_> now my nvidia is not working
<Guest11198> ok im veryy soryy i didnt know that by
<bibi_> i want to see the settings for nvidia but said i am not using xorg
<Susning> Guys. I've been trying to access my keyboard and mouse after installing Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04. I have mouse during install and keyboard  as well. Keyboard works after installation during grub. When X Windows starts there is no reaction what so ever on mouse nor keyboard. Keyboard is Logitech K800 (Wireless through Unify), mouse if USB-cable Logitech G500. The wierd thing is that both mouse and keyboard works on eOS (which is based on 
<Susning> ...and of course Windows.
<TJ-> Susning: Are they connected via USB, or some other bus?
<alexia> bonjour... J'ai un souci. Je suis nul en info et je n'arrive pas à installer un navigateur internet sur mon vieil ordi. A chaque fois il me répond "le téléchargement des paquets a échoué, veuillez vérifier votre connexion...
<Susning> I've seen many others talking about issues overall with Logitech Unify keyboards. I don't know why the mouse which is usb-cable hassles though. The thing is most solutions I see seems to involve having other mouse/keyboards available, which I don't.
<gulag2013> Check to make sure hardrive are first boot priority, remove all flash and exernal disks
<TJ-> !fr | alexia
<ubottu> alexia: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Unifiying keyboard and mouse have neer given me issues.
<Dr_Willis> theres even a unifying  config tool now called.. 'solaar'
<Susning> Dr_Willis: Ok. No it doesnt either, in any other OS/distro. Just Ubuntu 12.04 and 13.04.
<bibi__> i try to restart x server and now my rezolution is 800x600 can you help me please
<gulag2013> I have logetech are famous for losing signal
<Dr_Willis> Im on 13.10 here. ;)
<Susning> Dr_Willis: Yes but I'm a bit from that since I can't login, can't write nor control mouse, and CTRL+ALT+F1 does nothing.
<gulag2013> you have to sync them back all the time
<Dr_Willis> Susning:  try booting to text mode if it works in the grub menu
<Dr_Willis> Cant say ive ever had to sync any of mine.   2 unifying keyboards. 3 mice.
<Dr_Willis> well one keyboard is that one that has a touchpad also. :)  i like that one.
<Susning> mine can't sync, there are no buttons for syncing.
<Susning> Dr_Willis: What should I do if I'm in terminal mode then?
<Susning> ...if i get there.
<discobiscuit> Which of these two filesystems are better/more compatible with Xubuntu 12.04: NTFS or exFAT?
<discobiscuit> I ask because those are the only two options I have when it comes to reformatting my Ext HDD.
<cfhowlett> discobiscuit, default is ext4 - suggest you go with that
<Dr_Willis> id enable the ssh server so you can get in via ssh later - when the thing acts up so you an check out the logs and hopefully trouble shoot it better
<discobiscuit> For an external HDD?
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  what are you formating it with?
<gulag2013> No don't recommend ext4, if you are going to share with Windows
<discobiscuit> It's plugged into my Windows (7 Ultimate x64) machine right now.
<Dr_Willis> shareing with windows - use ntfs normally.
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  windows dosent know any othe rfilesystem then ntfs, and vfat. :)
<discobiscuit> It's a 500GB Seagate Ext HDD. I use it to read/write files to and from Xubuntu AND Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> discobiscuit:  so use ntfs if you need it wo worh with windows
<discobiscuit> Okay.
<gulag2013> If that is all it will be for use NTFS, for stranger things like playstations and alike use fat32
<discobiscuit> Windows will only let me format it to NTFS or exFAT.
<Dr_Willis> and exfat is vfat.
<Dr_Willis> fat32
<Dr_Willis> i think. ;)
<gulag2013> oh, lets use gparted for fat32, but I believe ntfs should fill your needs
<discobiscuit> I thought FAT32 has a size limit though?
<gulag2013> it does 4gig file sizes
<Susning> Dr_Willis: If that is needed to be able to use my hardware to first boot after installation I guess Ubuntu isn't for me yet. Thanks.
<discobiscuit> Because it's a 500GB Ext HDD.
<munstereth> ok, i had been http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission but missed the footnote to make changes in about:config. The instructions are for karmic, i'm using 12.04.3 with the package firefox. i put in those about:config lines, reopened firefox but magnet is still not in the list under preferences/applications ?
<Dr_Willis> Susning:  ive had no issu with my logitech stiff. if you dont want to touble shoot.. well have fun.
<cfhowlett> munstereth, magnet isn't an application.  the app you want to ASSIGN to magnet is transmission
<Susning> Dr_Willis: At least I need to put it of for another occation. I have no other machine then my phone to connect through SSH. I've used Logitech stuff before on Ubuntu. Which I had more hardware here but now I'm kind of stuck. I actually did a rescue boot to try to choose terminal mode and the keyboard stops reacting there as well.
<Susning> I have keyboard interaction at grub, but after grub, it's dead. and it was after that i came to the meny to choose terminal console.
<munstereth> but how to do that? that link suggests you can by finding magnet under applications...?
<Dr_Willis> Susning: You did try the basics things like putting it in a differnt port?
<nhaz> good day to all
<Susning> Dr_Willis: Yes, all other ports, waited for different amount of time etc.
<cfhowlett> munstereth, firefox>edit>preferences>content type>magnet>action: use transmission
<Dr_Willis> Susning:  you might want to check askubuntu.com also. there may be some known issues and work arounds
<nhaz> hi
<TJ-> Susning: That is usually an indication that BIOS is providing legacy USB service (which GRUB calls upon) but after the OS has loaded a suitable driver isn't there, or the USB hub/device has failed to configure correctly
<Susning> Dr_Willis: What really baffels me it that eOS works which is based on 12.04 and should have pretty much the same hardware support as i understand it.
<Dr_Willis> Susning:  the kernel version and X version are the  critical bits. could be theres just some quirky bug going on
<Susning> TJ-: That is how I understood it from reading, as well.
<Susning> Dr_Willis: TJ- I could install 13.04, or 12.04  - and reach those partitions from a live cd. if there is something i could edit, some config file or so.
<ArielX_> hello people I use Ubuntu 13.04 but doesnt recognise my USB pendrive
<Susning> I'll be back later regarding this. Of course Dr_Willis I should put some time in looking for the solution before giving up.
<Susning> Thanks for now. bbl
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<bibi_> stie cineva cum instalez nvidia am rulat ca root xconfig si am rezolutia de 800 si nu stiu ce dracu sa ai mai fac
<munstereth> content type?....i have content
<bekks> bibi_: we dont understand you, I guess :)
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ArielX_> hello people I use Ubuntu 13.04 but doesnt recognise my USB pendrive
<bazhang> !ro | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bibi_> bekks i try to open nvid settings and ask me to run nv xconf as a root,i did that and now th resolution is 800x600
<bekks> ArielX_: Unplug it, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s, and then pastebin dmesg please.
<k1l_> ArielX_: put the last ~50 lines of "dmesg" into a pastebin after you plugged it in your computer
<munstereth> cfhowlett: content type ?
<k1l_> !paste | ArielX_
<ubottu> ArielX_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> "nv xconf"?
<cfhowlett> munstereth, http://imagebin.org/272813
<bibi_> nvidia-xconfig
<cfhowlett> munstereth, sorry.  seems I left "Applications" out of the mouse click string
<bazhang> munstereth, you need to assign an app to the magnet
<bazhang> munstereth, browse to it, and click the app
<munstereth> magnet is not in the list under apps though?
<bazhang> munstereth, you launch the magnet, it asks you for an app to assign it to
<bibi_> bekks can you help me?
<munstereth> no apps in that list to choose from either but transmission is installed
<bazhang> munstereth, you then browse to  the app Transmission, and assign Transmission ot the magnet
<bekks> bibi_: How did you install your nvidia driver?
<bibi_> from terminal
<bazhang> munstereth, browse to it
<bekks> bibi_: How?
<munstereth> bazhang: no apps in that list to choose from
<A1Recon> I have to fresh install windows and ubuntu again. I have 2 partitions on the primary HDD. One for Win and the other for ubuntu. Can I go ahead with the Win Installation??
<gulag2013> does it give you the option to search folders? I have had this happen before?
<cfhowlett> A1Recon, sound legit.
<bibi_> with this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<bekks> A1Recon: sure.
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bekks> bibi_: Why did you use that PPA?
<k1l_> A1Recon: i would at least make 2 partitions for ubuntu. 1 for /home and 1 for /. and you should consider having a /swap if needed
<ArielX_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195776/
<bibi_> i fiind on ubunt http://askubuntu.com/questions/192025/ubuntu-12-04-terminal-only-after-nvidia-driver-upgrade
<bekks> !ppa | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bekks> bibi_: Thats why you should not use PPA.
<ArielX_> k1l_http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195776/
<ArielX_> k1l_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195776/
<bibi_> what can i use?
<bekks> bibi_: Do not use the PPA. I suggest uninstalling it again.
<bekks> !ppapurge | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<bibi_> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<bekks> bibi_: Read the links given please.
<ArielX_> k1l_ :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195776/
<A1Recon> Hey can I install 64bit win 8 in a PC with 32-bit processor?
<munstereth> When I click on the magnet link to launch an app to download, there are no apps in the list to browse through.  following the instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/122930/how-to-make-firefox-open-magnet-links-in-transmission,  to here http://imagebin.org/272813, magnet is not in the list. The suggested adjustment to about:config as per here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416277 has no apparent effect on the situa
<bekks> A1Recon: Obviously no.$
<bekks> A1Recon: a 32bit processor is not capable of 64bit.
<A1Recon> OK
<cfhowlett> munstereth, what version ubuntu are you running?
<munstereth> 12.04.3
<munstereth> just installed
<cfhowlett> munstereth, note that the first link if for an end of life version of ubuntu.  Did you actually add the ppa?
<ggherdov> Hello. I have dnsmasq installed (`dnsmasq -v` ---> "Dnsmasq version 2.65 [...]") but `service dnsmasq status` gives "dnsmasq: unrecognized service". I am confused.
<ArielX_> bekks : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6195776/
<munstereth> cfhowlett: i didn't add any ppa...still gotta learn what that is
<ggherdov> munstereth: it's a way to pollute your system with random people's code.
<bibi_> bekks, i have that ppa-purge now what?
<cfhowlett> munstereth, not needed for our purposes.  OK, I'm on Ubuntustudio which is a bit different from vanilla ubuntu.  you do have transmission installed?
<munstereth> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> munstereth, and under applications>content type, "magnet" does not appear?
<k1l_> ArielX_: should work. what is the problem with that stick?
<cfhowlett> ffox>edit>preferences>applications>content type   *magnet*
<munstereth> cfhowlett: there is no 'content type' under applications
<cfhowlett> munstereth, in firefox?!  difficult to believe ...
<ArielX_> ubuntu 13.04 wont see my usb/stick
<ArielX_> k1l_: ubuntu 13.04 wont see my usb/stick
<bazhang> ArielX_, the stick has some issue then
<munstereth> cfhowlett: 'content' is an alternate tab to 'applications' but magnet appears in neither
<cfhowlett> use the search function to search for magnet on that page
<ArielX_> no its good
<munstereth> cfhowlett: did that....negative result
<ArielX_> i use it in windows
<cfhowlett> munstereth, ok that's a whole nother issue.  I don't know how to add content types to firefox and that seems to be what your 're indicating is needed.
<bekks> ArielX_: As can be seen in dmesg, the stick IS detected properly. Just mount it manually.
<cfhowlett> munstereth, so THIS is what is not working, right?    http://imagebin.org/272815
<munstereth> cfhowlett: ok so 'content type' is the list title under applications but magnet is not in the list
<bazhang> munstereth, I've told you how to do this several times
<cfhowlett> munstereth, see bazhang's instructions or try a different browser ... google chromium for instance
<bazhang> munstereth, its not difficult at all, not in the slightest
<bazhang> munstereth, or see cfhowlett 's suggestion
<munstereth> bazhang: yes you said browse to the app once you click on a magnet link...problem is that there are no apps to browse to
<gulag2013> i believe you can link them
<munstereth> bazhang and cfhowlett, if you haven't come across this problem there doesn't seem anything on the web tah shows how to fix it.
<bazhang> munstereth, I do it every time I set up transmission
<munstereth> bazhang: what you told me though, doesn't apply
<bazhang> I would doubt theres a tutorial for some thing like that, its not complex
<bazhang> munstereth, where are you browsing
<lesshaste> can rhythmbox rip a cd?
<lesshaste> or is that just brasero?
<gulag2013> I would say start with pointing it towards your transmission
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, IIRC rbox is only for playing so no ripping
<munstereth> bazhang: ah..so you know of a link?
<bazhang> munstereth, no, it's very easy to do: click magnet, box pops up asking you to assign app to it, browse to transmission, click on it, finished
<cfhowlett> bazhang, actually, where exactly to look for the apps?  my search brings me to my /home but no apps so ... where?
<gulag2013> Maybe this is it? /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<munstereth> bazhang: clearly you haven't read my responses to that. there are no apps shown in the box to browse to.
<bazhang> cfhowlett, which transmission should show where
<bekks> munstereth: Isnt there some button like "more" or "browser" in that box?
<bazhang> gulag2013, has it yes munstereth
<gulag2013> Was I right?
<bazhang> munstereth, browse that path
<cfhowlett> bazhang, yeah but found it. but the "which" command has to be PERFECT i.e. no transmission* found nothing, but transmission-gtk found it in /urs/bin
<bazhang> cfhowlett, apologies
<gulag2013> I found it using locate *transmission*
<gulag2013> terminal
<bazhang> yeah my bad
<gulag2013> Anyway, I just learned that most of those executable are going to be in either /usr/bin or /bin folders
<munstereth> bazhang: path? it just says choose an application but offers none to choose from. when i click choose it opens the computer filing system but where is transmission located?
<cfhowlett> gulag2013, ah, nice.  my terminal foo is clearly not as good as yours.
<gulag2013> No trust me dude, I'm just learning how to mv and cp files.
<zidoh> does anybody know how to get spotify open.spotify links to open in spotify (linux version) instead of opening the play.spotify site on ubuntu 13.04?
<zidoh> in chromium.. googling gives a lot of non-working answers for older versions of ubuntu
<cebor> Since i updated from v12 to v13 IntelliJ has a very big and bold menu font under Ubuntu is this a bug or a feature? (running under open-jdk-7)
<Peri_1> Hello. I've just installed another HDD in my Ubuntu 12.04 machine. I was  wondering if there is any advantage in converting it from NTFS to ext4. The HDD will be for storage, so can be one big partition.  Most obliged for advice.
<gulag2013> If you using for storage only. I would say NTFS all the wya
<gulag2013> way. You may want to pull it out and share it with Windows boxes. So keeping it NTFS is a good idea
<gulag2013> ‌Windows can not natively read EXT partitions.
<Peri_1> Yup. I was thinking along those same same lines.
<Peri_1> if it is NTFS, that won't slow things down?  (the drive is 3TB)
<gulag2013> Well, my question would be have you ever felt your drives were to slow using Windows? To be honest I have never tested against a EXT drive.
<gulag2013> We are talking backups correct. You should be fine
<Peri_1> No I have not. I have a PC running XP and it performs about the same as the Ubuntu box. Interestingly an ASUS laptop i5  running win 8, is as slow as a wet week.
<Peri_1> Transmission downloads.
<gulag2013> Well that could be so many things on a laptop. You don't know slow until you work on my Acer Netbook
<gulag2013> Anyway, my desktop I have on ssd split in half for dual boot. Then I have one d drive that is ntfs that I share with Windows and Ubuntu
<hp_> i686 = 32-bit Intel x86 arch
<hp_> x86_64 = 64-bit Intel x86 arch
<hp_> is that right sentences?
<Peri_1> yeah, I had an msi netbook....win 7 starter....slow like a slug. But it sped up a lot with ubuntu. am pretty disappinted with the asus laptop. will see how it goes with a live ubuntu.
<munstereth> gulag2013: so do you know how to access user/bin while browsing the gui file system? nothing comes up under a search for transmission in it, even though it is installed
<gulag2013> munstereth, Sure are you ready
<munstereth> gulag2013: yeah!
<gulag2013> First enable hidden folders and files.
<gulag2013> Oh the easiest way, is gksudo Nautilus in the terminal gives you root. Don't blame me if you delete anything becareful
<gulag2013> lower case nautilus, Linux is so sensitive
<gulag2013> You should be able to view /usr/bin even without root. Just click "filesystem" then /usr then /bin
<munstereth> gulag2013: ok so did 'cntl h' in the user folder -folder with my name on it
<gulag2013> munstereth, try "filesystem" Not your home folder
<munstereth> gulag2013: hmm, no hidden folders showing up under 'filesystem'
<Dr_Willis> filesystem is /  i thought.  what are we looking for? ;)
<gulag2013> You are trying to find "transmission" right? I
<munstereth> yes
<gulag2013> I'm trying to show you were it is
<munstereth> i know
<Dr_Willis>   ~/.config/transmission  perhaps? or ~/.transmission
<gulag2013> Fileysystem then /usr/bin
<Dr_Willis> oh the path to transmission. ;)
<Dr_Willis> the gui binary is called transmission-gtk i think.
<gulag2013> Dr_Willis,. I have learned that executables are in /usr/bin and /bin. Where else do they place them?
<Dr_Willis> gulag2013:  the command 'which transmission-gtk' will show i imagine
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/bin /usr/local/bin    Hmm.. not sure where else
<gulag2013> Yes, we determined that -gtk was the one.
<Dr_Willis> 'locate transmission'  will also show some locations
<mikeubuntu> hello, I installed windows after Ubuntu, now how to access Ubuntu again? how to get back GRUB
<gulag2013> Yes that worked
<Dr_Willis> 'which transmission-gtk'  perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | mikeubuntu
<ubottu> mikeubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> mikeubuntu:  live cd + that boot-repair tool is the easiest way to fix it
<gulag2013> That is a new one /usr/local/bin Thank you
<Dr_Willis> normally not much in /usr/local/bin ;)
<munstereth> ok, yes, i have found the folder for transmission in 'my folder'/.config/transmission in the gui....now what is the executable?
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, can I install Boot-repair via Live Cd ?
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  'which transmission-gtk' should shwo it
<Dr_Willis> mikeubuntu:  if you read that url/guide - it shows you exactly how to install it via live cd
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  .config/XXXXXX is config files for your various tools.
<Dr_Willis> not the binaries
<mikeubuntu> well, If I add PPA via Live CD, will it be added in installed Ubuntu? (stupid question)
<Dr_Willis> it will work untill you reboot.
<gulag2013> munstereth, the executable was transmission-gtk in the /usr/bin folder. If you linked Firefox to a transmission ./config I'm not sure that would open it.
<Dr_Willis> it installs to  RAM on the live cd
<munstereth> Dr_Willis: yeah so the executable's not in there right...where would i find it? trying to point to it from the gui after clicking on a magnet link
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, so will do nothing to installed Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> munstereth: we have bee3n saying the command 'which transmission-gtk' should show EXACTLY where the binary is at
<mikeubuntu> any way to repair this via windows?
<Dr_Willis> mikeubuntu:  it takes extra effort to install somtning on your installed system.
<Dr_Willis> mikeubuntu:   the boot-repair tool is the easiest way to fix it
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> theres even a boot-repair live cd. and some ubuntu respins with it included
<Dr_Willis> both mentioned at the boot-repair ubuntu wiki page
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, can i use any version of Ubuntu? /Old Live CD ?
<Dr_Willis> mikeubuntu:  no idea.
<Dr_Willis> i imagine its best to use one that you have installed. or newer
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, ok i am gonna try
<mikeubuntu> Dr_Willis, ok
<Dr_Willis> hmm. Nifty. 2 finger scrolling works on this logitech keyboard with touchpad built in. ;)
<TJ-> Note-to-self: don't be surprised when the rootfs partition is missing when you install to a fakeRAID raw device (without dmraid) then expect it to boot reliably with dmraid installed - dmraid's initrd options cause it to remove all the raw device's partitions from the kernel... thus hiding the partition containing the volume group with the rootfs in!
<munstereth> gulag2013:yeah so usr/bin /transmission-gtk but what's the path to that in the gui?
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  that is the path  /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<tinylp> lol
<tinylp> HELLO?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Dr_Willis> nautilus has some way to enter a text path if its showing the silly button-thingsd..
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-l perhaps.
<tinylp> AHA...
<cfhowlett> tinylp, greetings
<dam_> Hi
<tinylp> Hi
<tinylp> i have xubuntu
<dam_> I search help about Ubuntu but i don't find a french chat :/
<TJ-> Dr_Willis: I think with Nautilus if you just start typing it shows an address/path bar immediately
<discobiscuit> Does anyone run Xubuntu (or any version of Ubuntu/Debian/Linux in general) on a Macbook Pro with Retina display?
<TJ-> !fr | dam_
<ubottu> dam_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<discobiscuit> tinylp, hi!
<tinylp> Hi
<gulag2013> munstereth, I'm not sure what it is that is challenging. When you open it up to look choose your "/" if that is the only selection or look for the word "File system"  then /usr then /bin
<dam_> :join #ubuntu-fr
<dam_> oups sorry :/
<discobiscuit> I have Xubuntu as well, tinylp.
<discobiscuit> I really like XFCE.
<tinylp> :F
<cfhowlett> !mac|discobiscuit,
<ubottu> discobiscuit,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<discobiscuit> I want to migrate to Debian (with XFCE), but I got settled in with Xubuntu already. I am too lazy to migrate over to Debian and have to install everything again.
<discobiscuit> :p
<discobiscuit> ubottu, I am just wondering, how well Linux works with the Retina display.
<ubottu> discobiscuit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<discobiscuit> Damn.
<tinylp> i going offline bye
<illusion> need gstreamer help
<munstereth> Dr_Willis: ok so just imagine, i click on a magnet link the choose app box comes up, i click choose and it takes me to the gui to browse my folders...i'm new to this..how does /usr and /bin translate in the gui while browsing folders as opposed to what it says in terminal?
<discobiscuit> Well anyone here running Ubuntu (or any Linux) on a Macbook Pro with Retina Display?
<k1l_> !anyone | discobiscuit
<ubottu> discobiscuit: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gulag2013> munstereth,  I really want to help you are you ready. I want you to visually understand this. It will hit you all at once. Can  you open your file manager?
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  / is the root of the filesystem. theres nothing  lower then /    I dont know what your file manager looks like. Im not on ubuntu
<gulag2013> click the orange folder
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  hit the parent icon a few times till you get to / then look for  usr then bin
<Dr_Willis> or if you can type in a path  type in /usr/bin/
<munstereth> So, the home folder?
<Dr_Willis> home is NOT /
<gulag2013> True enough, I should pull up that silly torrent prompt and see what he is looking at for options.
<Dr_Willis>   the path to  the users home is /home/theusersname     so if you where in your users home.. hit the parent/up buttn twice. (heck hit it 5 times.. it will stop at / :)
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> I use Windows 8 and Ubuntu (dual boot) and I have heard that windows 8.1 will be available via Windows Update in the end of the month. Will the Windows 8.1 update break my grub configuration (and dual boot) ?
<k1l_> xanax`: maybe
<Dr_Willis> xanax`:  it would be most annioying if MS decded to just mess with everyones bootloader..
<cfhowlett> xanax`, shouldn't but with windows you never know.  be prepared to restore your grub
<xanax`> -_-  alright
<k1l_> xanax`: just keep a usb-stick with a live-ubuntu to reinstall the grub if needed
<Dr_Willis> why would a windows update break the bootloader.  unless they update their bootloader
<Dr_Willis> firefox  'another application..' dialog box here has 'File System' as being '/'
<Dr_Willis> Or you can hit CTRL-L (like we mentioned eralier)  and type in  /usr/bin
<munstereth> Dr_Willis: ok, so that would appear to correspond with 'filesystem'
<Dr_Willis> they are calling / 'filesystem' since / is the ROOT of the whole filesystem
<Dr_Willis> use ctrl-l , or a pencil icon i see at the top left to enter 'text entry of path' mode.
<BluesKaj> munstereth, look in the file manager 'places' , root
<Dr_Willis> you can even type in /usr/bin/trasmission-gtk (it auto completed the name for me)
<munstereth> it displays but without the option to type that i can see
<Dr_Willis> ctrl-l or that Pencil Icon let me enter the full path
<Dr_Willis> but could be my FF version differs or somthing
<Dr_Willis> im on 13.10
<munstereth> Dr_Willis: thankyou for your patience :)
<Dr_Willis> and now its very obvious to you?
<cfhowlett> so ... an unreleased version of ubuntu?  nah, it COULDN'T be ...
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<munstereth> gulag2013:thankyou for your patience :)
<cfhowlett> :)
<rygD> is anyone knowledgeable on using pcmcia memory cards?
<Dr_Willis> rygD:  you mean Ram cards? like a 4gb ram card?
<TJ-> rygD: Do you mean memory devices plugged into a PCMCIA adapter?
<rygD> this is an sram, 2 mb
<Dr_Willis> My amiga could use those... like Decades ago. ;)
<rygD> i should be more specific
<gulag2013> munstereth, It will work out. I't can be confusing at first.
<Dr_Willis> and even then - it was not a good idea. ;P
<rygD> i have an adapter for cf also, but i need the sram to load a driver
<rygD> pretty muck my only option for what i am trying to do is the pcmcia slot
<TJ-> PCMCIA is managed by the pcmciautils package
<rygD> much
<rygD> i can see that the card is recognised
<rygD> but i don't know how to put anything on it
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a pcmcia card you could access like a little hard drive.
<Dr_Willis> only one i had ages back was one that worked as actual ram
<[twisti]> hello, i run ubuntu LTS 12 headless, on login, i get: *** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** for a few different partitions. but reboots dont help, it just reboots normally and i keep getting those messages. ideas ?
<rygD> this was recently formatted
<Dr_Willis> I thought ive seen CF to IDE adaptors that dident need any drivers.
<rygD> it was running software for a tortilla company until about a decade or so ago
<gulag2013> Crap they are real and can't remember what version of pcmcia they were mostly version 2 I think
<rygD> what i am using this on is also about 20 years old
<Dr_Willis> ;)  back when pcmcia was  trying to become the standard way to expand desktop machines? ;) i rember that push ages back.
<rygD> the sram is a type 1
<cfhowlett> rygD, well, you'll just have to *puts on his cool shades* Let the chips fall where they may.  YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!
<Dr_Willis> now even finding  laptop with pcmcia is hard.
<rygD> i know
<rygD> i just installed xubuntu yesterday to give it a shot
<rygD> the first laptop i tried had an issue
<rygD> half the keys didn't work
<gulag2013> How about Express cards. I had to learn all this junk for Comptia, I haven't encountered any of it.
<rygD> too new
<zidoh> is there a way (outside of ccsm) to fix tabbing in ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> and whats wrong with tabbing? clarify what you mean byu tabbing also..
<zidoh> sorry.. i want alt+tab to tab between windows, not applications, and i don't want the "show desktop" there
<Dr_Willis> thats handled specifically by somne of the compiz plugins. so  ive never seen a compiz config tool other then ccsm to alter the compiz settings
<Dr_Willis> theres alternative alt-tab plugins in the ccsm toolk i even recall.
<munstereth> 1st torrent in ubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> munstereth:  and of course - you got it from 'legaltorrents.org'  ;)
<munstereth> ok, cool, cheers :-D
<gulag2013> munstereth, learn the hierarchy this weekend.
<BluesKaj> MonkeyDust, pm
<Mo0O> bonjour
<Mo0O> vous connaissez un soft pour faire des grilles de jazz ?
<rygD> is there somewhere or someone that might contain the info I am looking for with pcmcia cards?
<Mo0O> rygD: lspci, non ?
<cfhowlett> !fr|Mo0O,
<ubottu> Mo0O,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rygD> hmmm...I can see the cards, Mo0O, but I don't know how to put stuff on them
<Mo0O> oh sorry, wrong chan
<rygD> oh, english
<Mo0O> chadi: realy sorry
<buu> Can anyone give me a hint why after I select 'Actions: when laptop lid is closed: nothing' it still suspends after a few minutes when I close the lid?
<rygD> Mo0O: do you know how to do that?
<rygD> buu, do you have any other power settings that would cause it to suspend in that timeframe?
<ender-adam> buu: apply settings before trying to suspend
<Mo0O> rygD: when you plug a pcmcia card, you should see the device on /dev/sd{xy}
<ender-adam> buu: which ubuntu release?
<buu> rygD: I'm not sure, it's a fresh install..
<buu> ender-adam: Uh, xubuntu 13.10
<rygD> Mo0O: i didn't see it earlier
<Mo0O> and should mount it, on /mnt for example
<ender-adam> buu: i use 12.04.2
<ender-adam> buu: i use 12.04.2
<rygD> lemme check again, but i have been fighting this for around 12 hours
<ender-adam> sorry about the repeat
<ender-adam> and i use the normal ubuntu with unity not xfce
<TJ-> rygD: In a terminal do "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" before you plug the device in... that'll show you any messages from the kernel about the device
<ender-adam> acces to the kernel?!?
<ender-adam> access to the kernel?!?
<rygD> TJ-: that is odd
<ender-adam> buu so 13.10 isn't beta anymore
<rygD> ok, i guess i misread it the first time
<auronandace> ender-adam: 13.10 isn't released as stable yet
<ender-adam> well then?
<ender-adam> are there advantages of not-yet-stable releases?
<rygD> it says the card was inserted and that it is registering
<cfhowlett> ender-adam, yep.  you get to play on the bleeding edge
<ender-adam> and the newest stuff?
<cfhowlett> ender-adam, my system works. I've got Long Term Support.  I leave the bleeding edge to masochists and people smarter than I am
<sarvsav> hi everyone
<sarvsav> i have a query
<sarvsav> where does the passphrase get stored, that unlocks the private key?
<Rory> This is an odd question, but how can I specify the local port that's opened by the SSH client that the server sends traffic back to? It seems to use an arbitrary, random and high port
<ender-adam> im on offtopic of you need me
<sarvsav> so how to find out?
<[twisti]> hello, i run ubuntu LTS 12 headless, on login, i get: *** /dev/md2 will be checked for errors at next reboot *** for a few different partitions. but reboots dont help, it just reboots normally and i keep getting those messages. ideas ?
<bwayne> Rory: in sshd_config you can specify a port on which sshd runs.
<auronandace> !fsck | [twisti]
<ubottu> [twisti]: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<[twisti]> auronandace: will that work unattended ? its a remote server, i dont want it to get stuck sitting there going 'do you want me to fix this error Y/N'
<bwayne> Rory: from the box you're ssh'ing from, simply 'ssh -p <port> <usr>@<host>'
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. I want to buy a ROG G750 but I want to be sure that it will work with ubuntu. Does someone manage to use it with Ubuntu?
<auronandace> [twisti]: i'm sorry, i don't know
<neta> i have a problem- how do i remove mlterm? (multilingual erminal)
<Rory> bwayne: Thanks but that's not what I meant
<ubuntu-addict> nobody?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|ubuntu-addict,
<ubottu> ubuntu-addict,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest72716> @neta does sudo apt-get autoremove mlterm not work
<BluesKaj> Guest72716, sudo apt-get remove mlterm
<Rory> bwayne: For example "lsof -i | grep ssh" shows TCP port sambac.local:51120 - I want to know how to make 51120 into something of my choosing
<aanderse> given ubuntu 13.10 is going to be using xmir and lightdm will ubuntu 13.10 support multiseat configurations?
<Guest72716> @blueskaj: that is what i wrote
<cfhowlett> !saucy|aanderse,
<ubottu> aanderse,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<ubuntu-addict> thanks ubottu but there is no info about g750
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-addict, so there's no information available - roll the dice.
<bwayne> Rory: so you're wanting to change which port your ssh server listens on?  I'm sorry I misunderstood.
<Rory> bwayne: No, I know how to do that, this is entirely on the client what I am asking
<Rory> bwayne: I'm connected to my server right now (on port 22 not that that is relevat)
<BluesKaj> Rory, ssh
<wylde> Rory: http://explainshell.com/explain/1/ssh ----perhaps -L ? Not certain, skimming through quickly
<bwayne> Rory: sorry. haven't had my coffee yet. i don't think i understand. :)
<wylde> bwayne: I believe Rory is wanting to control the local port used by the client
<neta> i have a problem- how do i remove mlterm? (multilingual erminal)
<BluesKaj> Rory, an alternate port is 220
<Lunar_Lamp> Rory: why do you want to specify the outbound port? It's very standard that client ports are ephemeral.
<bwayne> ah. Rory I think wylde is correct. from 'man ssh' -->   -L [bind_address:]port:host:hostport
<wylde> neta: you were given an answer earlier. 'sudo apt-get remove mlterm'
<wylde> neta: if that isn't working please pastebin any error output.
<buu> Ok seriously how hard is it to turn off 'suspend when lid closes' ?
<buu> Anyone have a console hack handy?
<wylde> buu: you have any other suspend options off as well? Thise will still have an effect even if you turn off the lid close option.
<me-1> hi...how do I update grub
<wylde> Those*
<buu> wylde: Where would I find those?
<wylde> buu: I imagine the same place you found the lid close option. I'm not using Unity or gnome.
<buu> wylde: I'm using xfce4 apparently
<cfhowlett> me-1, sudo update grub
<buu> It just says: When laptop lid is closed: nothing
<me-1> cfhowlett,  I used to have win7 but removed it still have menu in grub I wanted to reomove that entry
<cfhowlett> me-1, and?  did you run update grub?
<me-1> cfhowlett, not yet
<wylde> buu: I'm having a look on http://askubuntu.com/
<bwayne> buu: see if any of these answers helps you --->  http://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<wizard_A> what should be the command to create a link to public_html from lamp/htdocs and necessary perms
<wylde> buu: also perhaps http://askubuntu.com/questions/300718/xubuntu-power-settings-file/301044#301044
<bwayne> wizard_A: are you wanting 'public_html' to essentially point to lamp/htdocs ?
<wizard_A> yes but i guess the other way around?
<bwayne> wizard_A: a symbolic link will do what you're looking for. 'ln -s <source_dir> <new_linked_dir>'
<wizard_A> let me try that.
<krambiorix> hi, i want to buy a new tv and will later on install ubuntu tv... Can i install ubuntu tv on all tv's?
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, nope
<cfhowlett> !xmbc
<cfhowlett> !touch|krambiorix,
<ubottu> krambiorix,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. Has someone ever managed to use ubuntu on a ROG G75 or G750?
<krambiorix> cfhowlett, is that the same as tv?
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, so far as I know, no one has installed ubuntu on a television.
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, perhaps you're thinking of a home media server?
<krambiorix> cfhowlett, it's intended to install it on a box?
<krambiorix> aah yes
<krambiorix> ok
<krambiorix> or on a raspberry pie thingy
<krambiorix> cfhowlett, ok thanks!
<cfhowlett> krambiorix, got it.  there's a full fledged media server set up
<camel__> Good evening
<cfhowlett> camel__, greetings
<krambiorix> yes thanks again
<camel__> who has resources about programing
<cfhowlett> !details|camel__,
<ubottu> camel__,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<buu> wylde: Thanks, trying those options
<bwayne> camel__: this page has excellent resources. i apologize for zed's child-unfriendly site, but it is the best. http://goo.gl/1UWCy
<wylde> !alis | camel__: what language, or perhaps ask alis
<ubottu> camel__: what language, or perhaps ask alis: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<wizard_A> what i want to achieve is localhost/MyPages/WebS1 to display whats in /home/public_html/WebS1/home.html.
<bwayne> wizard_A: did
<wizard_A> ?
<cfhowlett> !xbmc
<wylde> wizard_A: you can configure apache to use the /public_html/ directory directly in /etc/apache/sites-available/<filename>
<wylde> !apache | wizard_A
<ubottu> wizard_A: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<wizard_A> yes
<bwayne> wizard_A: sorry. i was answering and accidentally hit <enter> on this tiny keyboard. :) but i'm glab. wylde's approach appears to be *the* way it's done.
<wizard_A> can i add another entry in httpd.conf file
<saulisosis> Whatup, just updated jockey-gtk and I'd like to know if it's safe to move to nvidia 319 yet?
<wizard_A> actually i've lamp installed in /opt/lamp/
<wylde> wizard_A: is this the only "website" you're going to host? I assume you want this as a local development server?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, XBMC is ok if youdon't mind having your media organized for you by an app that takes over your pc :)
<wizard_A> no i'm using it for testing other sites as well
<wizard_A> yes
<xQuasar> hi guys, i'm having trouble with ubuntu 12.04 64bit on my desktop. it's dual booted with windows 8. when i use ubuntu, everything is fine for anywhere from 1 minute to 1 hour, but at some point it always starts lagging insanely for a few seconds (cursor moves once every 3 seconds or so) and then immediately followed by a complete freeze of the entire computer
<wylde> wizard_A: ok, not sure why you didn't just use ubuntu's lamp stack but you can still configure pache to use that directiry
<wylde> blah typos
<xQuasar> a google search hasn't given me any real answers, does anyone here have any ideas>
<xQuasar> i don't think it's a hardware issue because i never encounter any issues whatsoever when on windows
<bwayne> xQuasar: that's kind of a vaque description of the problem. are there any more details you could give us? or is that the extent of it?
<AllanD> xQuasar: I had issues very similar to that with the -053 kernel - just went back to 052 and all is fine
<shahin> hi every one
<shahin> I HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WIFI CONNECTION
<AllanD> xQ
<bwayne> shahin: no caps please
<AllanD> xQuasar: I should add I did not have WINDOZE anywhere near
<saulisosis> xQuasar: bwayne's right. Is there something repeatable you have tried to induce the problem?
<shahin> my connection ' s been continusly  disconected
<xQuasar> bwayne: that's all that happens. i boot it up, spend a few minutes with only firefox / gedit open, and then it always happens.
<shahin> what's the problem?
<bwayne> xQuasar: when was the last time it happened? are you in Ubuntu now?
<xQuasar> intense lag for a few seconds followed by a complete freeze. the only thing i could do is force shutdown by holding the power button. are there log files that could help with identifying the problem anywhere and how would i access them?
<saulisosis> shahin: You really need to be more specific
<xQuasar> bwayne: it happened like 3 times just now. i'm on windows now and trying to find a fix
<Guest79388> please, how can i do private messages with one click in xchat?? with xchat-gnome it works by default!
<BluesKaj> xQuasar, check /var/log/syslog
<bwayne> xQuasar: i'd be interested in seeing the kernel log. can you get to /var/log/kern.log on Ubuntu and pastebin it?
<saulisosis> Peace out ! /disconnect
<saulisosis>  /disconnect
<shahin> i mean every 1 minute my network connection is been disconnecting
<xQuasar> bwayne: alright, i'll do that now, will be back on this channel soon
<bwayne> xQuasar: there many be a few of them, appended with digits. if you can find them, pastebin them. BluesKaj's advice is good too. You'll want to look through the logs in /var/log to see anything suspicious.
<bwayne> xQuasar: at least, as many as you can get to before liftoff. :)
<zzZhou>  XFCE Edge of the window moves only covers half of the screen, how completely covered
<wylde> zzZhou: move to the top of the screen ;)
<kostkon> Guest79388, pref -> user list -> action upon double click and put:  query %s
<wylde> zzZhou: left/right edge tiles to left and right sides
<zzZhou> I want full screen, just like windows7
<zzZhou> How to do it
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Hey. Found the reason why flash wasnt playing at all. ;)
<wylde> zzZhou: not sure what you mean. I haven't used Windows in 7 years ;) Maybe someone else will have an idea
<BluesKaj> dreamon, good , what was causing your flash problem
<buu> wylde: awesome, that bug report solved it
<wylde> buu: good stuff :(
<wylde> :) oops
<dreamon> BluesKaj, My CPU (Amd sempron) there is no sse2 flag in it, with flash it is a must have in linux. In Windows it isnt.
<wylde> rotten fingers
<buu> wylde: Now if only I could fix this damn trackpad =]
<wylde> buu: what's the trackpad issue?
<buu> wylde: It's way too sensitive/wide/something, I keep bumping the edge of it and it triggers a mouseclick when I'm typing
<zzZhou> wylde: MATA window to the screen using the mouse to drag the edge up automatically maximize, and now I can cover the screen of the general
<dreamon> BluesKaj, I build the same system in a different hardware it worked perfect.
<xQuasar_> bwayne: the entire file was too large for pastebin so i only pasted today's logs
<xQuasar_> bwayne: http://pastebin.com/5QFqUCxn
<buu> wylde: Also since I'm asking random questions, do you have any idea why selecting stuff isn't automatically copying it in xfce4-terminal?
<wylde> buu: ohhhhh, I alwasy disable my trackpads and use a mouse. I hate them. lol
<BluesKaj> dreamon, your pc is quite old ?
<bwayne> xQuasar_: hmmm ... we'll have to see a log from around the time the incident happened. i'll look at it though.
<buu> wylde: Well I can't drag a mouse around with my laptop, heh
<xQuasar_> BluesKaj: sorry what was the file that you said to check?
<dreamon> BluesKaj, Yes. I want to build this PC only for using flash.
<xQuasar_> bwayne: the bits i pasted are from under an hour ago when it happened 2 times
<buu> Ohh
<wylde> buu: I do ;) lol. No ideas on the track pad issue besides having a look on askubuntu
<buu> Goddamn it xwindows and your pastebuffers
<BluesKaj> xQuasar_, /var/log/syslog
<kostkon> xQuasar_, you got some fs probs, the fs repaired itself though. you need to learn about REISUB instead of holding the power button when your sustem is frozen
<buu> wylde: Whoever thought multiple copybuffers was a great design feature should be shot =[
<zzZhou> wylde :MATA desktop windows using the mouse upwards marginalization can achieve full-screen maximized, and now I can not.
<xQuasar_> kostkon: sorry i'm a complete dud when it comes to ubuntu, i'm a first year compsci student and only started using ubuntu a few months ago.. i don't know what fs or REISUB are
<wylde> buu: as for the auto-copying I really don't know. Search settings or look for a settings file. May be an option that can be toggled on/off
<kostkon> xQuasar_, sorry for being unclear, fs -> filesystem ;)
<xQuasar_> bwayne: oh also, forgot to mention: when i opened kern.log in gedit it gave me a warning "there was a problem opening the file, it has some invalid characters etc etc"
<Guest79388> what is the difference between xchat and xchat-gnome???
<xQuasar_> kostkon: it keeps happening though, it happened a few times last week, i didn't think much of it, then didn't touch ubuntu again until today and it happens every time a short while after i boot into ubuntu
<zzZhou> MATA desktop windows using the mouse upwards marginalization can achieve full-screen maximized, and now I can not. help me please !~
<buu> wylde: Yeah.. checking around. It turns out selecting *does* copy it but only inbetween terminal windows, e.g. I can't paste into chrome
<kostkon> xQuasar_, if your system is frozen, hold down alt-gr+prt scr and then press R+E+I+S+U+B waiting a couple of seconds after each press
<buu> But if I right-click -> copy then I can
<buu> Because something is being stupid
<xQuasar_> kostkon: what does that do?
<dixoncx_> Hi all.. I was using ubuntu 12.04 + win 7 till date. Now i wants to re-install both os. Which Ubuntu version to select ? Should i install 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<kostkon> xQuasar_, shuts down the system, umounts your filesystems to avoid damage and then reboots
<wylde> buu: hmmm there maybe a clipboard utility to address that. I don't know off the top of my head.
<xQuasar_> kostkon: ok, will do, but that won't really help me find the problem right?
<wylde> xQuasar_: not find the problem but hel pprevent new ones. Like a damaged disk.
<kostkon> xQuasar_, no, but it will lessen the chances of completely borking your system with all those forced shutdowns :P
<xQuasar_> BluesKaj: this is my syslog - it was also too large so i just pasted the lines dated to today http://pastebin.com/bBxPK8Sf
<xQuasar_> it also gave the "contains invalid characters" warning when opened in gedit
<bwayne> xQuasar_: i looked through those logs. couldn't spot anything. but, then again, i doubt those logs are from around a time the incident occurred. try using Ubuntu for a while, with a USB plugged in. when it begins happening, copy over kern.log, sys.log, and the xorg.log over to the USB stick before the system locks up. I'm not sure what further advise I can give.
<buu> wylde: Well, there's at least one utility that does it
<buu> Kinda awkward
<paulus68_1> what is a good tool to run disk diagnostics
<kostkon> xQuasar_, nothing out of the ordinary. has ubuntu offered you the option to install the nvidia driver, i couldn't help but notice you are using the open source nouvaeu driver
<xQuasar_> bwayne: ok, thanks a lot for helping me!
<xQuasar_> kostkon: no it hasn't, dyou think it might possibly be related to my problem? how do i install the nvidia driver? just google "nvidia driver ubuntu"?
<bwayne> paulus68_1: gsmartcontrol will allow you to view your disks SMART info.
<kostkon> xQuasar_, it could be, next time, try going into tty, if that is successful then it could mean that your system is not frozen but youve got some kind of graphics problem and
<xQuasar_> kostkon: latter half of my question was dumb, ofcourse google. but do you think it might be related to my problem?
<paulus68_1> bwayne: well the smart info gives me that status bad don't know if I can solve this somehow
<wylde> xQuasar_: the recommended way is to use the "Additional Drivers" tool aka jockey-gtk if on Unity/gnome
<xQuasar_> kostkon: sorry for not understanding so much but what is tty and how do i go into it?
<kostkon> xQuasar_, to change to tty, press ctrl+alt+f4
<wylde> paulus68_1: time to make backups and look into  new disk then ;)
<kostkon> xQuasar_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_terminal#Types_of_text_terminals
<paulus68_1> wylde: nothing fancy on this drive at the moment however would like to give it a try to solve this :)
<xQuasar_> kostkon and wylde: ok thanks for the advice, i'll install the nvidia drivers now and see what happens
<kostkon> xQuasar_, yeah go for it
<bwayne> paulus68_1: you'll want to backup up soon and get a new disk, probably. there's a handy cloning too which will give diagnostics as it clones the disk. http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Dc3dd
<Caelum> my /etc/cron.daily/apt seems to not be running, I set APT::Periodic::Verbose "3"; but got no email for root
<Caelum> cron says it's running cron.daily
<wylde> paulus68_1: not sure what tools are available. A low level format MAY refresh a few sectors that aren't completely borked but beyond that I don't know.
<bwayne> wylde: paulus68_1 : i would suggest spinrite, though it isn't free, and has no open alternative.
<Caelum> there's a free version of spinrite on some rescue cd
<Caelum> I think
<wylde> bwayne: I was just about to suggest it. http://grc.com
<buu> Using xfce/xubuntu is there any clever way to 'browse' to a samba share without cli mount/fstab stuff?
<paulus68_1> ok thanks
<dixoncx> Hi all.. I was using ubuntu 12.04 + win 7 till date. Now i wants to re-install both os. Which Ubuntu version to select ? Should i install 13.04 or 13.10 ? How much stable is 13,10 beta ?
<wylde> buu: you can try (in the filemanager address bar) smb://ipaddress/sharename
<bwayne> Caelum: really? i'd be interested in seeing that. any chance of recalling the name of the rescue cd?
<mrrcp> install 12.04
<lino-pc> !list
<ubottu> lino-pc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xQuasar_> kostkon: do i need to reboot after installing for the driver changes to take effect? sorry if this is a naive question, i'm just too used to window's prompts that tell me everything
<kostkon> xQuasar_, yes. good luck
<wylde> buu: you have to have samba-client installed
<lino-pc> salve
<maskedcody> hi
<wylde> !13.10 | dixoncx: 13.10 is due to be released this month. The 17th I believe.
<ubottu> dixoncx: 13.10 is due to be released this month. The 17th I believe.: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<buu> wylde: Ohhh
<buu> wylde: Nifty
<wylde> :)
<dixoncx> wylde: i know.. thats why i wants to skip 13.04. therefore can i use 13.10 beta on my development mechine ? R u using ?
<wylde> dixoncx: nope, I typically stick with LTS. Although I've heard 13.10 has been pretty stable. Heresay though ;)
<bwayne> i usually wait until LTS Service Pack 1. ;)
<mrrcp> anyone know of a twostep app for ubuntu
<mrrcp> where i can keep my keys etc
<dixoncx> wylde: am in ubuntu 12.04 now. i heard unity improved much in newer versions. thats why i want to update (fresh install latest). Between 13.04 and 13.10 which one will be best choice ?
<bwayne> mrrcp: what is a "twostep" app? are you referring to gpg and ssh keys?
<wylde> dixoncx: well if you want the latest improvements 13.10 will be where you'll find them. I don't use Unity so really it's up to you. I can't speak to how stab;e it is though.
<mrrcp> no
<mrrcp> im talking to 2 step authentication
<dixoncx> okey, i try my luck in 13.10..
<mrrcp> such as google authenticator
<dixoncx> Which Ubuntu favour will do best in virtualbox? unity is too laggy.. xubuntu ? anything else with decent window manager ?
<Ari-Yang> !lubuntu
<Ari-Yang> !lxde
<wylde> dixoncx: lubuntu will likely be the "lightest"
<bwayne> mrrcp: i'm not aware of such a desktop application. i don't think i've ever heard of a two-factor app on a desktop, and i'm skeptical of it's usefulness anyway. are there examples of these sorts of applications for other OS's?
<wylde> does unity still have a 2d option? That alone may help.
<dangerousdave> "There for you want to provide ruby with a certificate in the default location(and assume your dev ops guys know what they are doing). You can use dtruss to work out where the system is looking for the certificate file." how do i use dtruss to do that?
<mrrcp> or facebook code generator
<mrrcp> noone?
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<bwayne> mrrcp: those are smart-phone apps. do you have an example of a desktop application?
<dixoncx> will try lubuntu .. thanks
<floogy> Hi, I got an issue with rythmbox. Is that the default behaviour to scan the whole disk and network shares for useable streams and produce thousands of import errors due to scanning unknown formats?
<lino-pc> salve
<lino-pc> hi
<floogy> It lists >11000 errors and produced an error in libgstcoreindexers.so
<floogy> sig segfault (11)
<AllanD> is there an EASY way to change the screen that shows as ubuntu comes up and goes down?
<krux> switch your cables around ?..
<faugusztin> AllanD: it is a BIOS thing, it is up to the BIOS which card it selects as primary according to their internal logic, then again it is up to the card which output it selects as primary
<wylde> !plymouth | AllanD
<ubottu> AllanD: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<AllanD> faugusztin: I do not mean the bios screen - I mean the one from ubuntu - the one that is DIFFERENT if I run xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.  So, clearly it is changeable
<bwayne> AllanD: see wylde's answer
<AllanD> wylde: ty for the ubottu advice that is what I wanted - haven't tried it yet - but looks good
<wylde> AllanD: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Plymouth :)
<bwayne> i wonder if I could make mine a cat gif
<wylde> bwayne: you could :) With a little work.
<floogy> Why in the world is rhyshmbox scanning *.log and *.iso files to stream them?
<wylde> floogy: check your settings? Is there an option to ignore file extensions?
<floogy> wylde, didn't find one...
<bwayne> ooooh .... ubuntu-logo.script ... thx wylde. i must have kitteh gif
<wylde> bwayne: lol. Do some reading first. It may have to be particular dimensions and file type.
<bwayne> wylde: oh.     it'll happen.
<wylde> bwayne: it's been a long time since I played with plymouth
<floogy> maybe splashy can handle that too?
<bwayne> i don't care what it takes. i will have disco cat when I boot ubuntu.
<wylde> floogy: not having much luck on rythmbox on askubuntu :(
<wotan147> anyone experienced with canon printer on ubuntu ?
<wylde> floogy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Rhythmbox may have some info?
<h1n1> Sup
<ZIPY_> hi, how can i refer a sopcast url open with sopcast player?
<ZIPY_> when i click the link i can choose an aplication, but what application file should i select?
<wylde> ZIPY_: in terminal 'which sopcast-player' will give you the path to the binary
<jack> i wish i knew why ubuntu stopped using "adept"
<ZIPY_> wow that worked, thx
<jack> synaptic is good too, no doubt
<wylde> ZIPY_: np :)
<jack> but adept was so cool
<gulag2013> "Which" very useful thank you.
<camel__> who can use python program
<camel__> give me some advice
<wylde> camel__: anyone? Give some more detail about your question please
<wylde> !python | camel__
<ubottu> camel__: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<jack> py3 is scary though
<jack> use 2.7 if you don't want confusion
<bwayne> confusion ...
<camel__> why
<camel__> py3 is very different from py2.7 ,is it?
<snake_> I have a question about my network and internet connection, is that valid and ontopic here?
<bwayne> snake_: so long as you're using ubuntu or a supported derivative.
<snake_> bwayne, I am using ubuntu :) here is my question: I have ssh server running but I turned off port forwarding until I have time to make a key pair login. However I still have one port that is not the ssh-servers port open. Could someone use a socket or w/e to connect to port 22 through this open port? say port 3000
<bwayne> snake_: i'm not savvy enough to give you a definitive answer to that exact question. but my suggestion would be to stop sshd until you've created the key pair.
<wylde> snake_: only if whatever application listening on that open port can be compromised to provide access to your system ;)
<snake_> bwayne, that is a good suggestion, I did that real quick
<snake_> wylde, I'm uncertain if the application using it is secure :c
<wylde> snake_: then I assume you don't have that port opened to the world through your router?
<bwayne> snake_: i have open ports for other servies, e.g. bittorent, and I see nothing on my auth.log that makes me suspicious. i use key authentication only, and i'm the only user that is able to log in. i also use fail2ban to ban any ip that tries to connect 6 times in 3 day and bans them for a year.
<wylde> snake_: if it's not forwarded out to the internet then no, unless you have security concerns on your internal network.
<h1n1> It depend on you paranoid level too ha ツ
<snake_> wylde, It is a p2p connection.
<snake_> is forwarded
<snake_> bwayne, ok so I'll just keep ssh off until I get the key login set up and then it should be ok.
<snake_> h1n1, haha
<h1n1> Lol
<bwayne> it's my understanding that port scanning is typically limited in range by crackers since scanning all 50,000 some-odd ports on all computers isn't feasible. but i'm not sure of that. most bots looking for ssh, i've found are trying to log in as root. disabling root login, and allowing only users that log in, using key auth, will pretty much remove the knob on your ssh door. but i'm no wizard.
<wylde> snake_: then IF that application has vulnerabilties it could be compromised as is with any open ports. If you're unsure of the application being secure it shouldn't be used :P. Do some research to determine how safe that application is. Also if in doubt look into fail2ban, I use it on my VPS and it works quite well, on top of using a non-standard port :)
<snake_> bwayne, yeah. key pairs are good. :)
<bwayne> snake_: the only way to go, imo.
<snake_> wylde, what I've gathered so far is that it is indeed secure.
<bwayne> snake_: it all boils down to trust. using an open-source client goes a long way. but still ... there's a great article, i forget the author, called "trusting trust", which is good reading.
<Caelum> how long are backports and security updates for a release maintained?
<wylde> snake_: just moving sshd off of port 22 exponentially reduces the number of port scans that will even see your server.
<snake_> Caelum, it updates through git quite often I think. just a few days after I downloaded it there was an update.
<bwayne> Caelum: ubuntu has your definitive answer. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Caelum> what if you're not using lts
<snake_> oh. nvm my response xD I thought it was about the app i was using
<bwayne> Caelum: from the page: "You get free security updates for at least 9 months on the desktop and server. "
<Caelum> lol
<Marlenee> why apt-get keep show me all this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196783/
<bwayne> Caelum: you find that unreasonable for non-LTS?
<Caelum> that page makes no sense whatsoever
<bwayne> Caelum: file a bug report.
<Caelum> "The LTS designation applies only to specific subsets of the Ubuntu archive."
<Caelum> so how do I know what is LTS and what is not LTS
<bwayne> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bwayne> the next will be 14.04.
<Marlenee> my problem ^^
<Caelum> ok, so there are about two releases a year and 9 months of security/backports per release?
<Rory> Marlenee: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Marlenee> Rory : VERSION="12.04.3 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<Rory> Marlenee: Please run the following in the terminal to download a run a script which fixes errors in the package manager: "wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages"
<SuperEngineer> Am I the only one who's Gwibber has stopped updating from Facebook as of 3 days ago?
<SuperEngineer> [in fact it doesn't even show "Refreshing" anymore]
<wylde> Marlenee: also...you really shouldn't be running as root.... just sayin'
<Marlenee> Rory : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196815/
<hellohhh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKom9uIUT3o
<Rory> Marlenee: Please run the following in the terminal to download a run a script which fixes errors in the package manager: "wget rory.sh/fixpackages; sh fixpackages"
<bwayne> wow. "  Package passwd is not configured yet."
<Marlenee> Rory : ok iam doing this now
<wylde> ...even a segfault o_O
<Rory> Marlenee: Be honest: Why is your package manager giving you so many errors? When did it start happening?
<french_baguette> hello all
<Marlenee> Rory : its start happen now
<linuxearth> how do i install ubuntu lts to pendrive? i tried but i was not able to do what to do in the partitioning setup and how to create the partitions in pen drive of size 64 gb
<Rory> Marlenee: OK it can take a few minutes
<Marlenee> Rory : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196838/
<wylde> Marlenee: did you add a PPA(s)?
<Marlenee> see this log ^^
<Marlenee> wylde : yes
<ivaldi> hi - where is the best place to put "iw" commands? (creating interfaces with "iw" and stuff like this - should i write a new init script?)
<Marlenee> wylde : add-apt-repository ppa:antono/shelr
<Marlenee> Rory : nothing change Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wylde> Marlenee: you have to be careful using 3rd party ppa's. They can wreak havoc on  your system. They are also unsupported by ubuntu.
<Rory> Marlenee: I believe actually it should now be fixed - try doing whatever you were doing before to produce the error
<Rory> Marlenee: Oh sorry one second
<Rory> That shelr repo should be fine it shouldn't cause these problems.
<Marlenee> iam trying to install -  sudo apt-get install extplorer
<Rory> Marlenee: Can you please run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bwayne> that ppa has a 30% build failure rate. not sure how much i'd trust it.
<Marlenee> Rory : check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196875/
<Rory> Marlenee: Err... for some reason it thought you said no. Do it again and there should be some output after you say Y
<Marlenee> no there's no output after pressing Y it stopped
<czoken> Hello
<Marlenee> Rory : can i remove all pkg and install it again to evade this erroes
<czoken> I'm pretty new in ubuntu, and i have problem with sound. On headphones it plays normal, but when i want to use speakers it does not. On windows all was all right
<Marlenee> *errors
<Star-Flower> czoken, are you using the same port?
<czoken> Those are notebook integrated speakers
<Star-Flower> what brand and model laptop?
<czoken> Hp 620
<zykotick9> czoken: open "alsamixer" from terminal, is anything turned down or muted MM at bottom?
<czoken> I did it already zykotick9 all was all right
<Rory> Marlenee: Can you please run "sudo apt-get -fy install" that will not ask you, it will just assume Yes
<cgtdk> Do I really need to install "account-plugin-facebook" (and a bunch of other junk) to install lightdm?
<czoken> No ideas about that sound? :/
<Star-Flower> czoken, I found a link to a bug report where someone had posted they fixed the problem.
<Star-Flower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/269027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269027 in Baltix "No sound from Laptop speakers, but headphones. my solution" [Undecided,New]
<otak> you can use the option --no-install-recommends with apt-get
<Star-Flower> post #5
<czoken> Thanks, ill check that
<cgtdk> otak: thanks, that cut the junk by 700 MB :)
<Marlenee> Rory : nothing change see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6196910/
<zykotick9> cgtdk: careful using --no-install-recommends.  you might end up missing some important stuff...
<cgtdk> zykotick9: I am. Installing lightdm with that flag doesn't even give me video drivers. :)
<czoken> Star-Flower: I can't install this package
<zykotick9> cgtdk: do you not currently have Xorg installed?  if so, DON'T install xorg with that!
<Star-Flower> czoken, does it give you errors?
<cgtdk> zykotick9: No, I did a minimal install.
<zykotick9> cgtdk: take smaller steps, install Xorg, install your DE/WM, then install lightdm.
<cgtdk> just installed xorg
<jack> Griswoldz, diablo player?
<cgtdk> sure
<czoken> (Reading database ... 196239 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking alsa-driver-linuxant (from .../alsa-driver-linuxant_1.0.18.0_all.deb) ... Setting up alsa-driver-linuxant (1.0.18.0) ... Building modules for the 3.2.0-54-generic-pae kernel, please wait... done. ERROR: Build failed. Please review the build log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.4654.log dpkg: error processing alsa-driver-linuxant (--install):  subprocess insta
<centaurus> Hi  i  want to buy some ubuntu products  such as caps , T-sirt , pens    whould you ship/deliver them to me to my country ????
<zykotick9> centaurus: that's not a tech-support style question.  email canonical's store about questions like that.
<wylde> centaurus: check at http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<czoken> returned error exit status 1 Processing triggers for ureadahead ... ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot Errors were encountered while processing:  alsa-driver-linuxant
<Star-Flower> czoken, can you use pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.4654.log
<cgtdk> Any good alternatives to lightdm (not gdm)? Something lightweight
<zykotick9> !info slim | cgtdk i'm not sure you'd call it "good" but it's about as light as a DM is gonna get
<ubottu> cgtdk i'm not sure you'd call it "good" but it's about as light as a DM is gonna get: slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 877 kB, installed size 1486 kB
<czoken> Star-Flower: terminal says that acces denied
<centaurus> <zykotick9> i already sent a message to the store  but i need an instant answer , is there any chat room where i can get answers ??
<Rory> Marlenee: Can you stop running your shell as root?
<zykotick9> centaurus: not that i'm aware of..
<cgtdk> zykotick9: I'll try with lightdm then
<Star-Flower> czoken, ok give me just a few minutes and i'll be back
<czoken> Okay then
<lucky___> hello, anyone who use tewrangled could help me with search and replace?
<uvala> hello there! I downloaded latest v. Blender, and it doesn't start by clicking on blender.exe as it did before.
<Squarepy> oh dear
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: You need to download the Linux version of Blender
<Zhaofeng_Li> ...assuming you are using Ubuntu
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , yes I downloaded Linux one
<uvala> also yes, I have ubuntu
<Squarepy> yes, so you don´t have a blender.exe
<Squarepy> uvala,
<BluesKaj> uvala, the .exe  exten is for windows
<Zhaofeng_Li> Then, why it has .exe suffix?
<uvala> sorry, it was meant for the sake of narration :) I wanted to say that I used to start it by clicking on the executable file named "blender"
<uvala> and clicking on it now doesnt open the program
<Squarepy> :)
<Squarepy> ok, try running it from a terminal
<BluesKaj> uvala, what's the file extension ?
<Squarepy> see if an error pops up
<Squarepy> should be a missing dependency or other
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: Have you tried launching it from the terminal and see if any (error) message comes out?
<uvala> Squarepy, because I downloaded it straight from the website and not from repo, it says: The program 'blender' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<uvala> sudo apt-get install blender
<Lewes> Hello.
<czoken> Hey
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , in the above message it tells me that it is not installed.
<Squarepy> uvala, run it directly in the terminal, by selecting the path to the executable
<kawaii_nekox3_gi> Hey
<uvala> oh ok
<Lewes> Me and my friend have a problem:
<Lewes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41yQYIGKG9A
<kawaii_nekox3_gi> Could someone help me please with my python school assignment? I'm struggling with a task :(
<Squarepy> uvala, it is not added to the path that´s all
<kawaii_nekox3_gi> i posted the question on etherpad: http://openetherpad.org/p/py
<zykotick9> uvala: you'll do better, sticking to ubuntu packages...
<Squarepy> kawaii_nekox3_gi, python, here, homework, meehh
<kawaii_nekox3_gi> hmm?
<kawaii_nekox3_gi> o_O i know!
<uvala> Squarepy, is it just I type the path and press enter?
<Seb1929> hi
<Lewes> Me and Seb1929 have an issue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41yQYIGKG9A Ubuntu goes to a blackscreen after boot.
<Squarepy> uvala, f.i. go to the folder then ./blender...etc
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: like /some/path/to/blender
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | Lewes
<ubottu> Lewes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<uvala> yes, I mean just the path and enter , nothing else?
<Squarepy> no why
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: You first type "cd /the/directory/blender/is/in" and enter
<craftyguy> Hi, I have an issue on Ubuntu 13.10 Beta where wpa_supplicant crashes on login. The ubuntu bug reporting app keeps saying the bug has already been reported on launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1210875), however this bug doesn't seem to exist. What's up with that?
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1210875 not found
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: Then you type "./blender" to launch it
<fudus> that means it is private craftyguy
<zykotick9> craftyguy: for 13.10, reask your question in #ubuntu+1 as it's not supported here.
<craftyguy> fudus: thank you. why would this be private?
<craftyguy> zykotick9: my question doesn't appear to really be specific to 13.10..
<Savant> Lewes: Dang! I watched that whole video but the error is like.. meaningless
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , it says :    bash: ./blender: No such file or directory
<fudus> Probably because it involves passwords, so it is only shown to Canonical staffers.
<zykotick9> craftyguy: doesn't matter.  13.10 isn't supported here, yet.
<Savant> Lewes: You should add some details to the video, Ubuntu version, maybe add the text of the error
<Savant> "Out of range !"
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: Have you cd'd to the directory yet?
<czoken> Okay i see, that Star-Flower does not appear. Can someone help me with sound bug on ubuntu? Built in speakers doesnt work but headphones do
<uvala> oh one second I need to correct it
<craftyguy> fudus: ok, so when you come across a bug that is private and not able to automatically create a new bug with the reporting app, is it good practice to file another bug manually?
<Lewes> Savant: Ubuntu Server 64bit 12.04 happy :)
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , I did this and came this: ~/Desktop/blender-2.68a-linux-glibc211-x86_64$ ./blender
<uvala> bash: ./blender: cannot execute binary file
<fudus> No, it is already in the system, they'll have a look at it eventually.
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , so it says it cannot execute it
<fudus> It is the weekend so it'll be delayed.
<zykotick9> uvala: why don't you use the blender which is in ubuntu repo?  this seems like a make-work project.
<craftyguy> yep, understood. hey thanks for the clarification, i was confused why it was not able to find a bug that supposedly existed :)
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: Are you using the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<uvala> zykotick9, I haven't checked the current version in the repo, but it was quite an earlier one when I last downloaded it from there
<zykotick9> uvala: so?
<uvala> and blender is updating quite often lately
<Zhaofeng_Li> Zyl
<Zhaofeng_Li> Sorry
<uvala> Zhaofeng_Li , yes, it is 64bit
<fudus> There's probably a PPA that'll do all the work for you instead
<craftyguy> zykotick9: you way want to consider adding something in the channel msg about support for betas is in #ubuntu+1
<Savant> Lewes: Has the OS ever booted? Is this a fresh install?
<fudus> https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender
<czoken> So, can someone help me with that sound?
<uvala> just checked the version for Blender in the repo. it is 2.62. whereas the current one is 2.68
<OerHeks> craftyguy, i find multiple bug reports https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1230174 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1215534
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1230174 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230174). The error has been logged
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1215534 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215534). The error has been logged
<zykotick9> !latest | uvala
<ubottu> uvala: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fudus> czoken: Try askubuntu?
<czoken> I have no idea what it is
<fudus> https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender Has 2.68
<uvala> zykotick9, that's perfectly ok :) I was just referring to it as an answer to your question.
<Lewes> Savant: Fresh install
<Zhaofeng_Li> uvala: that's wicked. You may try a... what fudus said
<fudus> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=sound+speakers+don't+work
<fudus> Only problem with sound I had I fixed by rebooting so can't help personally.
<raul_p> hey guys, i want to super-secure my lamp stack ( vritual hosting, multi domains ). i was thinking to use apparmor. also, php-fpm ( so each user runs his own php as his user ). what i want is that if 1 account get's hacked, for that account to not be able to affect all other accounts. any suggestions ?
<uvala> fudus, thank you! ppa is the latest indeed
<Lewes> [Error writing /etc/default/grub: Read-only file system] How to make it write?
<Lewes> [Error writing /etc/default/grub: Read-only file system] How to make it write?
<zykotick9> Lewes: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<Lewes> zykotick9: What command do I put in then?
<Lewes> I'm not very use to this partition system
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> here it goes
<Ntemis> server latest kernel on it but still shows 12.04.2
<Ntemis> my desktop shows x.3
<Ntemis> how i fix this?
<justaguy> reboot?
<Ntemis> i did
<Ntemis> something is missing?
<Ntemis> package
<Ntemis> i clean up the nand from old kernels because was getting full
<Ntemis> and now i cant update properly
<Ntemis> i mean i did manually update but it seems am missing a package
<Ntemis> all ok though os side
<chimay> meta2-1;2A /buffer -1
<Zampson> Hey everyone. I set up a Samba share, and it worked for a while, but after I set up vsftpd and pptpd, the share is only accessible via IP, and not the share or the server show up on the network.
<Zampson> I allowed port 445 and 139 through ufw, but i  must be missing something
<Rory> Ntemis: Do you get an error when you try to update?
<Eddy81>  hello, does anyone know why google clears  search page when i search something and go to some website and then i decide to go back to search results ?
<Rory> Lewes: sudo mount -o remount,rw /partition/identifier /mount/point
<Lewes> *hits head* I meant to reconfigure grub.
<Rory> Lewes: sudo update-grub
<Lewes> Nooo
<Lewes> We're changing GRUB config
<xan_IT> need help. i have server with ubuntu 12.04, i can access via SSH but when i try to connect via SAMBA doesent works. some day ago works fine. i need to access to home folder of user. anyone can try to help me using console ?
<Lewes> [Error writing /etc/default/grub: Read-only file system]
<Rory> Yes Lewes and you need to remount the filesystem as read-write
<Rory> Lewes: Obviously replace /partition/identifier and /mount/point with the actual values - if you don't know them, please run the command "mount" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<czoken> Edit (or create) /etc/asound.conf with your favorite text editor (as root). Put the following contents in it (replace X and Y by the card and device numbers you saw): pcm.!default {       type plug slave.pcm {             type hw card X device Y       } } Then save, exit and reboot. I stuck here, how to do that?
<raul_p> hey guys, i want to super-secure my lamp stack ( vritual hosting, multi domains ). i was thinking to use apparmor. also, php-fpm ( so each user runs his own php as his user ). what i want is that if 1 account get's hacked, for that account to not be able to affect all other accounts. any suggestions ?
<Rory> czoken: How do you do which part?
<czoken> Rory: Its Procedure Ad (Switch default sound card)
<Rory> czoken: Are you following a guide? I don't understand what you mean by "Procedure Ad" sorry.
<czoken> Oh, yes I do. I do follow this guide https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit?pli=1
<Ntemis> Rory: no errors
<Rory> czoken: Can you please run the command "aplay -l" and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<czoken> Rory: But i have ubuntu in polish, is that ok, or i have to do something?
<Rory> czoken: The command is the same
<Rory> !polish | czoken perhaps ask in here too
<ubottu> czoken perhaps ask in here too: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Marlenee> what si init script for to run mysqld
<czoken> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6197195/ Its this pasta Rory, if you mind, ill ask in ubuntu polish too
<mr_boo> hi
<atb> hey
<atb> my speakers aren't playing any sound all of a sudden
<atb> i tried rebooting and resetting pulseaudio
<czoken> !polish
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<xan_IT> need help. i have server with ubuntu 12.04, i can access via SSH but when i try to connect via SAMBA doesent works. some day ago works fine. i need to access to home folder of user. anyone can try to help me using console ?
<czoken> #ubuntu-pl
<mr_boo> how do i search for multiple file names at once such as a list of say fileA.bin fileB.bin fileC.bin and so on?
<wylde> mr_boo: ls *.bin
<atb> anyone able to help?
<mr_boo> wylde: i want those specific files only
<Rory> czoken: I think you will be better helped there. It may be slower to reply than here.
<mr_boo> wylde: not all bin files
<Rory> atb: Are they turned on? Are they turned up if they have a physical volume control?
<overdub> mr_boo, find /directory -type f -name "file?.bin"
<czoken> Rory: Thanks i'll try in polish
<Naeblis> Hello. I'm running Xubuntu Precise on my laptop. And I'm a problem that I can't log in. The screen that asks for the password doesn't show, and I get a few messages like "checking battery state [ok]". The last message is "could not open a connection to your authentciation agent", and the screen gets stuck there.
<Rory> atb: Is the volume turned up in Ubuntu? run the "alsamixer" command - use the arrow keys
<Naeblis> If I press the shut down button, I get a couple more messages and it shuts down fine, though.
<atb> rory: they're turned on, and the volume is up
<mr_boo> overdub: the names i gave where arbitary i need to have a list of specific names
<overdub> mr_boo, that will only work if the number in the file is one digit
<atb> Rory: trying the alsamixer thing now
<Rory> Naeblis: If you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 you will get to a login screen. Can you log in OK with your user credentials using this?
<mr_boo> i want to be able to have a list or a file with filenames and be able to list if those exists
<mr_boo> can this be done in ubuntu?
<Rory> atb: The alsamixer thing *is* the volume control, but OK
<atb> Rory: yeah, everything in alsamixer is turned up
<Rory> mr_boo: Yes, ask in #bash
<czoken> Rory: No one responds in polish :/
<Naeblis> Rory: yes, I logged in
<atb> Rory: i don't know if this could have caused this, but i killed Wine from the terminal because a program wasn't closing, and the program was using an fmod DLL
<FourFire> Hello
<FourFire> I am looking at disk usage analyzer
<Marlenee> what is init script for to run mysql server ?
<FourFire> and in my main Linux partition there seems to be a mirror image of usage
<FourFire> (with one extra level on one side
<FourFire> )
<FourFire> there's all my stuff
<Galvatron> Hi
<FourFire> abnd then there are some things which are exactly the same size with odd hash names
<Lewes> We put in nomodeset and this happened: it did show Ubuntu login for 5 seconds then went black
<Rory> Naeblis: From that shell, run the command: "sudo chown username: .Xauthority" - replacing "username" with your actual username
<Rory> Marlenee: sudo service mysql start
<FourFire> called ".ecryptfs"
<FourFire> what is this, and how does it work?
<Rory> atb: If you log in as another user, or the guest user, does the problem persist?
<Rory> FourFire: It means you have set up an encrypted home directory
<Marlenee> Rory : mysql: unrecognized service
<atb> Rory: i'm the only user
<Naeblis> Rory: done
<Rory> Marlenee: Is mysql actually installed?
<atb> Rory: i'm reinstalling pulseaudio to see if this works
<FourFire> Rory: is that good?
<Rory> FourFire: I don't know, you tell me? You did it
<Rory> atb: Try the guest user
<FourFire> I don't know how I did it
<Rory> FourFire: Probably during the installation, there's a tick box
<FourFire> I probably randomly ticked a box--yes
<Rory> FourFire: You probably thought encrypted home directory sounded really cool, and ticked it
<Rory> FourFire: It won't cause you problems probably
<FourFire> but why do all my files take 2x the space then
<Marlenee> Rory : yes sure
<FourFire> (I'm finding myself low on space
<FourFire> )
<Galvatron> After playing the Steam version of Final Fantasy 7 through the laest version of Wine from the PPA my 12.04.3  (the "Raring" HWE stack) started to reset the resolution and refrest rate every time X gets restarted.  I've already tried reinstalling X and remoxing .config/moonitors.xml - to no avail. My GPU is a 7300GT + NV drivers 304.88.
<Rory> FourFire: They don't really it just looks that way.
<FourFire> it's a problem which I will shortly solve by upgrading my storage medium, but I'd like to know what it does/how it works too
<wylde> FourFire: technically they don't (it looks that way because the encrypted filesystem that actually takes up space is mounted to a directory)
<Rory> FourFire: The real files are encrypted, and the encrypted container is mounted. The files are decrypted and presented to the system as if they were actually there
<Rory> FourFire: Your low disk space issue is unrelated to encryption
<FourFire> ok
<Rory> Marlenee: How did you install the MySQL server?
<linuxearth> please tell me the way to how install linux to pen drive, size: 64 GB
<atb> Rory: tried the guest session, still no audio
<kanha> linuxearth: burn linux iso in a pendrive
<Rory> atb: Can you install the package "pavucontrol" and run it - this is the Pulse Audio configuration program
<Rory> atb: Use that to check levels, and to make sure the correct output device is selected in Pulse
<kanha> linuxearth: you can use startup disk creator for burning iso image to pendrive
<linuxearth> kanha: yes but how?
<Rory> linuxearth: Do you mean to create a Live CD, or to actually install Ubuntu *to* the pen drive?
<Naeblis> so should I now be rebooting?
<atb> Rory: it gave me an error; http://pastebin.com/61t3iWiE
<linuxearth> how? because in pen drive i want to put ubuntu but i have opensuse installed right now
<Rory> linuxearth: What are you planning to use the pen drive for? To install Ubuntu with onto your actual PC?
<linuxearth> i actually want to install Ubuntu *to* the pen drive
<FourFire> thanks for the info!
<linuxearth> yes
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> i actually want to install Ubuntu *to* the pen drive
<atb> Rory: wow, it magically started working :D
<atb> Rory: thanks for the help anyway
<sarah33> hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu on my laptop (sell with windows 8) but there is many problems, wifi card isn't recognize but the main problem is that all the system is lagging
<linuxearth> i have currently opensuse installed, but i want to try ubuntu and if it would suit (for which i am hopeful), i would install to pc, i at first want to install it to pendrive and let the pc boot from pen drive
<Rory> Easiest fix ever
<linuxearth> so how do i proceed that's my doubt kanha
<Rory> sarah33: We should fix your issues one at a time. Does the system have a make and model?
<Rory> linuxearth: You can just use a LiveUSB right? You can use unetbootin
<kanha> linuxearth: do you have startup disk creator app in opensuse?
<sarah33> this is a hp pavillion
<sarah33> Idon't know where I can found the exact model
<Rory> sarah33: There are a lot of HP Pavillions, is there a more specific model number on a sticker somewhere?
<linuxearth> kanha: i don;'t know
<sarah33> one second I will check the bill
<linuxearth> it is much advanced (thatt's why switching to ubuntu)
<Rory> sarah33: It will be somewhere on the device
<linuxearth> Rory: unetbootin? what's that?
<kanha> check out in apps
<sarah33> HP Pavilion 17-e027sf
<Rory> Thank you sarah33
<Rory> sarah33: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<linuxearth> ok wait
<linuxearth> i tell
<kanha> linuxearth: or follow the instruction here http://askubuntu.com/questions/197845/from-terminal-how-make-a-live-usb-for-all-distros-not-only-for-ubuntu  to make live usb from terminal
<linuxearth> oh i check
<linuxearth> that
<sarah33> Rory, I have viewed this message at the startup: microcode: failled to load file amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam16h.bin
<sarah33> maybe this is the reason why the system is very low
<Rory> sarah33: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<OerHeks> sarah33, sudo apt-get install amd64-microcode # and reboot
<Rory> I need to go out now - anyone who wants to help sarah33 she needs to get her Atheros AR9000 working, she won't say what Ubuntu version she's using
<sarah33> the last version
<sarah33> 13.10
<Rory> !13.10 | sarah33
<ubottu> sarah33: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<sarah33> how can I know my version? I have tried uname -a but I don't see the os version
<zykotick9> sarah33: "lsb_release -a"
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<sarah33> but I'm sure I have the last one, I have updated the system right after install
<sarah33> ok 13.04 my bad
<Naeblis> ok found that my problem is pretty much this: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/30030/xubuntu-oneiric-wont-start-xfce
<Naeblis> (for precise)
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare per ubuntu?
<DJones> !it | vincenzo
<ubottu> vincenzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Slaman> vmeson
<vmeson> Slaman?
<gassho> huh
<gassho> what happen
<gassho> y thank you chano
<gassho> chanserv
<iDangerMouse> May I assist you with anything ?
<gassho> how did that 'lemme google dat' work?
<Naeblis> huh. Reinstalling the nvidia driver did the trick.
<Naeblis> though I wonder what went wrong in the first place. Been using it just fine for over a year
<jdoles> How can I setup encrypted LVM for a new installation of Ubuntu LTS (the installation hasn't been done yet)?
<jdoles> When I google I see old documents on the wiki (really useful to have those hanging around)
<dmobley88> I'm wondering if ubuntu 13.10 has a program that will find and delete duplicate files on my hard drive...
<bekks> dmobley88: Thats crossposting.
<reisio> dmobley88: fdupes
<Rev> hello all
<zykotick9> dmobley88: fslint is a nice gui for such things
<Rev> i just noticed that my computer significantly slowed down since some weeks. I am suspecting that a data hard drive is at the end of its life
<Rev> is it possible that 1 hard drive which is not / or /home could still slow down the whole system?
<Rev> and how could i check that? by unmounting the disk and seeing if its faster?
<Rev> or should i completely unplug the disk?
<sammy> so logging in with lightdm, the desktop (through EDID?) automagically finds the full resolution of the screen, but all my ttys are 4:3, shoved to the left of the screen. lightdm is also obviously stretched. I don't need to mess with any kernel cmdline in grub- maybe since this is an old install (ubuntu 11.x?) there's some cruft I need to remove?
<sammy> Rev: what makes you think its this disk?
<sammy> Rev: you could always unmount it, sure, and that would tell you if its the drive. but like you said, if the mount doesn't contain system files or your swap file, it shouldn't be chugging along for seemingly no reason
<Dr_Willis> dmesg command would mention somthing if the drive isself is having errors also
<sammy> ^ that. `dmesg | grep hdX` is your friend
<Dr_Willis> its normally sdx these days ;)
<paulus68_1> Hi I want to install a ubuntu server on a hp Proliant ML310 during the install I get the question if I want to configure iSCSI volumes and then I get the question on what Ip my target and origine is? how to procede here
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  so you have iscsi volumes on your setup?
<sammy> erm yes lol I'm not old I swear
<Rev> sammy, Dr_Willis well, the commands dont return anything specific, but i had trouble to access data on the disk earlier
<dangerousdave> "You can use dtruss to work out where the system is looking for the certificate file." how do i do that?
<sarvsav> Rev : why dont you use disks utility?
<sarvsav> or use smartctl from command line, but i would recommend to use GSmartControl, it's the best tool I have ever used.
<Rev> sarvsav, i dont know that solftware, i will see
<belkinsa> Is there a way to check what PPA is causing the "Check Internet Connection" error with the software updater without guess and check?
<pfifo> belkinsa: try running 'sudo apt-get update' from the command line
<belkinsa> Thank you, pfifo
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: I have activated in my bios the embedded Sata Raid (raid 1)  and during install it gives the message (one of more drives containing serial ata raid configurations have been found do you wish to activate these raid devices  yes or no
<chro> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<chro> when will 13.10 become available ?
<belkinsa> Oct 17, 1013
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: when clicking on yes I get configure Iscsi volumes undo change to partitions and finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<chro> thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> And along with that question, why does the software updater not say what PPA that is causing the problem?  Is there a reason behind that?
<Lewes> Why is my port 22 refused?
<Dr_Willis> Lewes:  perhaps you dont have any service running on it.
<Lewes> I have openssh-server installed
<Dr_Willis> and you checked its logs?
<pfifo> Lewes: firewall could be blocking it
<Lewes> Yes its running.
<Dr_Willis> the logs give more info then if iots running or not.
<Lewes> I've turned off ufw
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: when just selecting finish partitioning it gives me the error that no root has been selected
<Lewes> How to disable iptables?
<Dr_Willis> connections comming in, connections refused and so forth. If the server shows no connections comming in. then that would point to a firewall issue
<sammy> Lewes: sudo netstat -ntpl | grep 22
<pfifo> Lewes: compile you own kernel without iptable support
<Dr_Willis> ssh client has a -vvv option for very verbose outut
<sammy> just to be sure.
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  give a filesystem the mountpoint of /
<Lewes> pfifo: This is a Ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_Willis> sudo iptables --list                will show any rules that are in place - none by default.
<sammy> oh yeah the verbose output is very nice actually. so anyone have any ideas on why X gets the EDID data fine and autosets the full screen resolution, but my ttys are 4:3, and even more odd, lightdm is obviously stretched? I would think lightdm would get the information as the same place as X/gnome/unity/whatever when it starts
<Rydekull> So, ubuntu-desktop. How do I disable graphical desktop on boot?
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: need to get past the iSCSI configuration first I'm affraid
<pfifo> Lewes: ok... still, to get rid of iptables, you have to disable it at the kernel level
<Dr_Willis> paulus68_1:  no idea on that.   I thought iscsi was for networked scsi devices.
<Lewes>  pfifo; How could I do that with a pre-installed server? Wouldn't it be best to allow all incoming traffic?
<Rydekull> Ubuntu 13.04 btw
<Dr_Willis> theres no need to 'get rid of iptables' - you can just not have any rules.
<karol_> Hi all !
<paulus68_1> Dr_Willis: then you and I both are puzzling here :(
<Lewes> Would iptables -flush remove all the rules?
<pfifo> Lewes: spot on correct, just allow incoming connections, removing iptables all together would be a very very v. v. bad idea
<Dr_Willis> Lewes:  its --flush with 2 dashes..
<Dr_Willis> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Dr_Willis> --list will show IF theres any rules
<Dr_Willis> which by default are none - as far as i know.
<belkinsa> How to add an PPA that was already removed back?
<Ari-Yang> I have a question... if I install headers for kernel, will I also need the headers all .deb?
<gordonjcp> Ari-Yang: no
<gordonjcp> Ari-Yang: well, depends what you're trying to do.  Probably not.
<Ari-Yang> gordonjcp: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/10881712
<dmobley88> mmmmm toasted everything bagel with cream cheese, 2 slices of pepper jack cheese, and 6 slices of turkey.... so yummy
<Ari-Yang> gordonjcp: there are no headers all .deb for this kernel....
<Lewes> Dr_Willis: http://i44.tinypic.com/29m14zk.jpg
<dmobley88> I had to go buy my computer a cheese burger this morning.
<Lewes> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<sammy> Rydekull: askubuntu.com (the ubuntu stack exchange) has this answer and is definitely my go-to first (FYI): google `askubuntu 79651`
<sammy> sorry I would have sent/pasted the actual URL but I opened irssi in a terminal where I can't paste :P
<Rydekull> sammy: ... uh, right. Anyway. I've solved it already. thanks though.
<Se1929> Hey
<sammy> Rydekull: what did you do? I was just trying to say stack exchange is a wealth of knowledge and the answers are up/down voted. didn't mean to be all 'RTFM!!!!'
<Amed> hi all
<sammy> dmobley88: you owe me a bagel sandwich. all i have is reheated papajohns :((
<dmobley88> hey sammy...
<gordonjcp> Ari-Yang: nothing in that paste makes much sense
<Ari-Yang> gordonjcp: nvm I figured it out, I need headers all
<Rydekull> sammy: Well, appearently in ubuntu 13.04 atleast, disabling the graphical interface has been moved to be a grub-entry. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" in /etc/default/grub followed by grub-update solves it
<Rydekull> sammy: Which to me, seems like a weird way of doing it. But yeah. Solved anyway
<gordonjcp> Ari-Yang: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Ari-Yang> gordonjcp: it's okay, you don't need to help me. just upgrading kernel is all
<sammy> Rydekull: weird. I think I remember seeing this in androidx86 too, actually. so I think its something that gets appended to the kernel command line by grub.
<dmobley88> papa johns - thick crust pizza, spinach alfredo (used instead of the red sauce), then pineapple, jalepenos, chicken, mushrooms, onion, green pepper, extra cheese, and crushed red pepper @ sammy
 * dmobley88 hands sammy a bagel sandwich.
<Rydekull> sammy: Uh, didnt I just say it was?
<freshfish> 12.04 SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA).  Want to use SPDIF with Digital Output 5.1, but it's not there.  only analog stereo out
<horseatingweeds> In kubuntu, how do you change dolphin settings?
<dmobley88> my computer just swallowed an entire can of beans.
<mio6> Hello, If I have a backup of my / (including /home) how can I transfer all my settings and files from there to a new fresh install?
<Lewes> Why is my port 22 refused?
<Lewes> Is it my server refusing it or the router?
<dmobley88> because you have to open it Lewes.
<daftykins> Lewes: perhaps your ISP blocks it, or SSH isn't properly running on it
<bekks> Lewes: Because of your settings, most likely.
<bekks> Lewes: Did you install openssh-server?
<Lewes> bekks: Yes
<Lewes> dmobley88: It is open.
<bekks> Lewes: Where did you install it?
<freshfish> Lewes, from cli ufw disable
<Lewes> bekks: I just did "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<freshfish> on the host youwant to connect to.
<Lewes> freshfish: I already disabled ufw
<bekks> Lewes: Where? On the computer you want to connect to?
<Lewes> bekks: Yes
<bekks> Lewes: Then try "ssh localhost" on that computer.
<Lewes> bekks: My friend connected to the SSH on his other computer in the network.
<Lewes> bekks: But its portforwarded and won't let me on.
<savr> hi, when is the ubuntu kernel coming out? 2015? 2020?
<bekks> Lewes: You have to explain the entire networking setup first. Which computer is where, where are which portforwardings on which routers?
<yeats> savr: what do you mean by "ubuntu kernel"?
<bekks> savr: There will never be an ubuntu kernel. Ubuntu uses the linux kernel.
<Lewes> bekks: The computer is connected to a Dlink DRR-655 router, on the router port 22 and 21 are portforwaded.
<bekks> Lewes: And that computer is where? At your home? At your friends home?
<savr> bekks: for now
<Lewes> bekks: Friends home
<bekks> Lewes: Then your friend has to fix his portforwardings.
<Lewes> bekks: He has though, its been portforwarded and I've checked
<yeats> !clone | mio6
<ubottu> mio6: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<bekks> Lewes: Then it would work.
<Lewes> bekks: But its not, thats the problem
<bekks> Lewes: So his setup isnt correct.
<bekks> Lewes: How are you trying to connect in detail?
<Lewes> bekks: Using PuTTy
<bekks> Lewes: How? By staring at it and hoping it will connect? What are you _doing_ in _detail_?
<savr> in one hundred years ubuntu should push back all it's releases by a month so that in November 2103 we can have ubuntu 3.11 for workgroups
<bekks> savr: Do you have a specific ubuntu support question?
<Lewes> bekks: I've installed PuTTy, and OpenSSH-Server and client on the server and disabled the firewalls.
<bekks> Lewes: And you are staring at it. What are you entering where _in_ _detail_?
<gordonjcp> savr: offtopic, but rofl
<Lewes> bekks: What_do_you_mean?
<bekks> Lewes: Well, for using putty as an ssh client, you have to enter an IP and a port at least.
<Lewes> bekks: Port 22 and IP 81.167.80.178
<bekks> Lewes: And which port did your friend forward?
<Lewes> bekks: 22 TCP and UDP
<bekks> Lewes: UDP is not needed, since ssh uses TCP and not UDP.
<Lewes> BEKKS: Could it be disrupting it?
<bekks> Lewes: No.
<bekks> Lewes: But your issue is not an ubuntu issue anymore, since you arent using ubuntu, your friend is using ubuntu, your friend can successfully connect to his ubuntu, and the portforwarding of your friend is not working correctly.
<Naeblis> I'm getting "API MIsmatch: Nvidia kernel module has version 304.88 but this driver has version 304.64 with Xubuntu.
<wylde> Lewes: unless of course you've simply made a typo in the ip address and/or port 22 is filtered by your friends isp.
<Lewes> wylde: How can I change the port of the ssh server?
<wylde> !sshd | Lewes
<ubottu> Lewes: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<daftykins> Lewes: i can certainly tell you that port 22 at that IP is closed
<riqdiiz> hi modeswitch command wont work even when I'm su! what could be the reason?
<SuperLag> If you're compiling something from source that's newer than what's in the repos... what is the best way to handle adding something to $PATH, so you don't create problems for later?
<riqdiiz> says"access denied"
<raiever> ello everyone, need a lil help..
<jack> *rephrase* why/when did adept get dropped?
<jack> best apt gui ever, imho
<daftykins> raiever: ask the question
<raiever> alright so.. ubuntu to usb external hard drive. read online many tuts etc none have work for the latest version..
<jack> Noskcaj, remember "adept"?
<geirha> jack: #kubuntu might be a better place to ask about that
<gordonjcp> raiever: just make sure you pick the right drive when you go to install
<jack> hmm, ok thx
<geirha> or do you mean the adept package has been completely removed?
<jack> geirha, yup
<jack> it's not available anymore
<genii> geirha: Kubuntu went to Muon
<raiever> usb external*, installing from live cd. HDD is formatted to ext4, (only have this drive and cd player plugged in so its the right drive).. installs fine but on first boot it hits grub rescue or "hard disk error" page.
<jack> muon??
<genii> jack: Yes, that's the default package manager in Kubuntu now
<jack> genii, is that a newschool-adept?
<Lewes> Well we changed the port to port 25566 and same error.
<raiever> any help from anyone?
<bekks> raiever: Where did you install grub to?
<geirha> jack: Hm. Might be mentioned in kubuntu's release notes; it used to be the default package manager in kubuntu, didn't it? so the release notes might mention why it was removed
<Lewes> bekks: Well we changed the port to port 25566 and same error.
<daftykins> Lewes: i don't think you/your friend is port forwarding correctly. possibly missing a hidden router web admin page "apply" button to actually save the rule
<bekks> Lewes: Then your setup is still wrong.
<Lewes> daftykins and bekks: I checked and I was on teamviewer.
<daftykins> Lewes: i can see the port is still closed
<genii> !muon | jack
<ubottu> jack: Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<raiever> i didnt manually install grub. just formatted the hdd and let the ubuntu installer do its thing.
<bekks> Lewes: SSH is working correctly, since your friend can connect. It is not an ubuntu issue but a "how do I configure the router" issue.
<wylde> Lewes: then the problem is the forwarding on the router. Not an ubuntu support issue.
<Lewes> daftykins: I don't know whats blocking it.
<bekks> raiever: And the installer asks you where to install grub.
<daftykins> Lewes: is it pointing the rule to the correct LAN based IP? checked firewall?
<raiever> then it was installed to the external along with everything else.
<genii> jack: If you have any more questions regarding Kubuntu , please ask them in the #kubuntu channel :)
<bekks> raiever: Then your computer cant boot from that properly.
<jack> genii: merci bien
<jack> just installing muon
<raiever> well help me out then?:) looking in gparted the main drive is the boot flagged drive. have two 8 gigs set aside (swap and an extended)..
<jack> kinda rapes my xubuntu
<bekks> raiever: The boot flag isnt needed since 15 years anymore.
<jack> but maybe it's worth it
<bekks> !grub2 | raiever
<ubottu> raiever: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<raiever> boot flag is auto set when the os is installed. not something i did.
<bekks> raiever: And it isnt even needed since 15 years ;)
<bekks> raiever: Did you alraedy read the links given by ubottu?
<raiever> ah well.. not yet loaded them but thenfirst one isnt what i have.. i dont have windows.
<bekks> raiever: ubottu wrote more than one link.
<raiever> yes i see that. like i said.. loaded them.. not it. :p
<meet> how do i install g++? i am getting a dependancy error which will not be resolved automatically.
<raiever> the second one doesnt help me any either.. i dont have any second os installed.. the drive was formatted to ext3, then i just installed via normal install.. choosing to erase any files and install a fresh setup (just incase).
<jack> not included with a gcc pkg?
<bazhang> meet, install build-essential
<raiever> the setup put the boot, grub, etc and partitioned the srive as it saw fit..  but the srive will not boot. i even idked in bios for a minute to let the pc recognize the usb hdd and nothing.
<alkisg> What's the default `umask` in Ubuntu? 0022?
<OerHeks> alkisg, correct
 * alkisg somehow got 0002 in some of his systems... need to find out why... thank you OerHeks
<dmobley88> my.pen.is.erect
<jack> same here alkisg
<jack> jack@jack-desktop:~$ umask
<jack> 0002
<raiever> anyone done a ubuntu to usb external hdd here?
<alkisg> jack: thank you, do you have 12.04?
<bekks> !ops | dmobley88
<ubottu> dmobley88: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<alkisg> raiever: sure
<raiever> can you be of some assitance?
<raiever> or try at least?:)
<alkisg> raiever: ask in the channel, I'll try to help as long as I'm around...
<Lewes> bekks: Since of portforwarding issues; my friend is going to put WIndows 7 64bit on a server.
<alkisg> OerHeks: I just tried ubuntu-12.04.3-i386.iso and got umask=0002... which version are you using?
<Flannel> dmobley88: Please help keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<daftykins> Lewes: what a quitter :(
<Lewes> daftykins: Well portforwarding seems fine...
<bekks> Lewes: However that should be helpful. It will not help at all.
<dmobley88> all I said was My Pen Is Erect. there's nothing wrong with a pen being erect...
<Lewes> bekks; Thats exactly what I was trying to say
<jack> alkisg, on this system yes
<bazhang> dmobley88, got an actual ubuntu support question?
<raiever> alright its pretty simple i just dont know whats going on.. im installing to usb external via live ubuntu disk.. hdd is partitioned to ext 3 by me, then the ubuntu installer does the rest.. everything installs and says to reatart and continue.. remove cd and hdd wont boot into os, just gives grub rescue screen.
<daftykins> raiever: definitely give a manual grub install a try
<alkisg> raiever: how old is your system? are you 100% sure it exports the usb devices to grub?
<alkisg> And, where did you install grub? to the external mbr or to the internal one?
<Anonynimity> no, dmobley88 doesn't but I do.
<raiever> ti have no idea how too. pretty new to ubuntu.. tired of windows dying. system was a custom build with parts only 2 years old. and i only have the external drive.. so if the ubuntu installer set the mbr itd be the external.
<Anonynimity> how in the heck do I install ubuntu touch on a non-supported device?
<bazhang> Anonynimity, ask in #ubuntu-touch
<raiever> sorry for slow typing im on my phone atm.
<Anonynimity> thx bazhang
<OerHeks> alkisg, read this about umask 002 and 0022 http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<genii> Anonynimity: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting is what they'll point you at
<Anonynimity> I've read that alot genii
<Anonynimity> it's not helping
<alkisg> OerHeks: I'm more curious about why umask changed from 0022 to ubuntu 10.04, to 0002 to ubuntu 12.04...
<alkisg> *in
<OerHeks> alkisg, for ubuntu *root it is 0022, for the user 002
<genii> Anonynimity: Best bet then is to find someone knowledgeable in #ubuntu-touch channel that is working on a similar port
<Anonynimity> I've tried
<Anonynimity> no one is working on a port for the fusion 2
<Anonynimity> :(
<alkisg> OerHeks: the 10.04 live cd has umask = 0022, the 12.04 live cd has umask = 0002, both for the "ubuntu" live user (and for the users created after installation)...
<alkisg> ...but I don't know yet why... searching...
<bekks> alkisg: why is that live cd umask of importance?
<alkisg> bekks: it isn't; it's just a method to check that it's not some local change in my system, that it's a global ubuntu change
<bekks> alkisg: Then differences between livecds are irrelevant - totally.
<raiever> no help? /:
<bekks> alkisg: unless you do know that you remastered the livecd, it is a global change.
<alkisg> bekks: how so? umask is set from pam, and I don't think live cds have some customized umask...
<bekks> alkisg: livecds do not "memorize" settings.
<alkisg> So whatever is on the live CDs, will appear in the installed system
<alkisg> bekks: I really don't understand your point
<alkisg> What I'm saying is that 10.04 had umask=0022 and 12.04 has umask=0002, and that is proved by a clean installation
<bekks> alkisg: I dont see why the umask change on the live cd is of importance at all.
<alkisg> Booting a live cd is similar to a clean installation
<bekks> alkisg: no it isnt.
<alkisg> Why?
<alkisg> Do you know of any casper code that customizes umask?
<bekks> alkisg: because the live cd is preconfigured and does not contain all the packages installed on a fresh installed system.
<alkisg> bekks: prove it
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<alkisg> What part of the live CD customizes umask?
<bekks> alkisg: You said it would be the same - YOU prove it.
<Flannel> blissi: yes?
<alkisg> It's obvious, I don't see any customization in the casper code
<Myrtti> blissi: yyyyyeeeeesss?
<blissi> Flannel: Myrtti unity sucks
<alkisg> So if you imagine that it's different, you need to specify where it gets different
<Myrtti> blissi: use something else then. move on.
<blissi> hmmmmmm
<alkisg> Anyways, it's not important
<alkisg> You can do a clean installation if you have doubts
<jack> alright, muon rules
<Myrtti> jack: we're not even starting that.
<bekks> alkisg: I dont need to since I dont see the importance of the umask on livecds.
<bekks> alkisg: And on a fresh installed system, you will have 0022.
<alkisg> bekks: nope
<alkisg> As other 2 people reported, they have 0002
<IdleOne> blissi: you pinged 20+ people for no good reason. Please don't do that again.
<cvtsx> herro
<blissi> !ops
<jack> Myrtti, np :) but - i already love it
<blissi> IdleOne: is being mean to me
<blissi> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<harshal> hi
<harshal> i need help
<Flannel> Mmm, chanserv lag.
<LjL> IdleOne: stop being mean please
<IdleOne> LjL: you got it
<harshal> hey
<bekks> alkisg: 3 people havin a specific issue - without further details - doesnt make that a global problem, just my two cents. I'd stop this conversation now, since I dont see any value in it anymore.
<harshal> i have problem in gcc
<harshal> while sattic compilation
<alkisg> bekks: sure, I'm only interested in finding out why ubuntu globally changed umask for all desktop users in 12.04. I'll post the result when I find it.
<harshal> any one could help me
<bekks> alkisg: ubuntu didnt.
<cvtsx> how do i log in to my freenode account?
<bekks> alkisg: if they did, all other using 12.04 and above would have the same issue-
<wylde> !details | harshal
<alkisg> bekks: ok let's stop arguing until I found out the result, I'll let you know
<ubottu> harshal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alkisg> bekks: it's quite possible that all do
<cvtsx> how do i log in to my freenode account?
<Myrtti> /msg nickserv help identify will give you instructions
<wylde> cvtsx: /msg nickserv identify   username password
<cgtdk> it's better to use /quote nickserv
<jack> cvtsx, /nick bla; /msg nickserv identify blabla
<SuperLag> you don't even have to specify the username
<bekks> alkisg: Nope, we would have noticed since 04/2012.
<wylde> cvtsx: don't do it in a channel window. Just in case ;)
<cvtsx> thank you
<cvtsx> shit
<bekks> alkisg: Lets stop argueing, find the issue, and report instead of suspecting things.
<alkisg> rIGHT
<cvtsx> thanks guys ;)
<alkisg> on to it...
<yans> Hello
<dwwdwd> which kernel is running on ubuntu 13.04?
<alkisg> bekks: here's the blueprint, reading... https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/umask-to-0002
<bekks> dwwdwd: 3.8.0-xy
<dwwdwd> bekks: where can I check out in the site?
<bekks> dwwdwd: packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> dwwdwd: What are you looking for, specifically?
<genii> !info linux-image-generic raring
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.31.49 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<dwwdwd> bekks: I need 3.5 or newer kernel for my hardware http://pastebin.com/gNB0J2xU
<bekks> alkisg: your "blueprint" moves the setting of the umask from the profile to the pam facility. Thats slighty different from "setting it to 002" ;)
<alkisg> "Change the default umask to 0002 "
<bekks> dwwdwd: Then you will be fine with Ubuntu 13.04
<methdoize> is this the right place for help troubleshooting a laggy minecraft installation?
<yans> I have such a problem - http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=oazog3&s=5#.UlBsx7OLelM
<yans> Yesterday i try several diffrent icons themes, at least i decide to use fs-icon
<falkenhorst> ich nutze ubuntu 13.04 und suche den mozilla/thunderbird ordner ,..weil ich meine mails migrieren will...weiß jemand wo dieser ist?
<genii> !de | falkenhorst
<ubottu> falkenhorst: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<yans> But after installation i become such error when ill try to update my system
<falkenhorst> ok
<ubuntu-addict> Hello. I want to buy a ROG G750. Somebody knows if it's possible to install ubuntu on it or not? Thanks in advance
<yans> Whay should i do to fix it?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: what is that?
<ubuntu-addict> bekks: what is what?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: Whats a "ROG G750"?
<ubuntu-addict> Asus ROG G750
<cjwelborn> gaming laptop i think
<ubuntu-addict> yes
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: Don'
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: Don't buy a gaming laptop
<ubuntu-addict> why?
<cgtdk> Too much heat, noise, and power consumption
<alkisg> bekks: so to sum up, it's implemented since oneiric, and it affects all users that belong to their own private group (e.g. alkisg:alkisg), while the rest still have 0022 (e.g. alkisg:teachers)
<ubuntu-addict> but necessary in my job for high level calculations
<xan_IT> need help with samba on server, access via ssh works but via samba not. it's a server on intenret
<xan_IT> with ubuntu 12.04
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: Why not get a desktop computer instead?
<cgtdk> or a server?
<ubuntu-addict> i need to move...
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: you dont need a gaming laptop for calculations. you need a high end laptop for high end business. Not gaming.
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: All right, just don't get a gaming laptop. They are for suckers.
<cgtdk> Yes, do what bekks said
<ubuntu-addict> do you have a model in mind?
<cgtdk> Lenovo Thinkpad W models perhaps
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: No.
<ubuntu-addict> i need i7 16go ram 2hdd at least 2x750Go and GT780 4Go for ~1500€
<cgtdk> but I don't know much about that particular segment of the laptop market
<cgtdk> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/w-series/w530/
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: you dont need specific graphics cards for business. Do you do CUDA? If not, you dont need them.
<cgtdk> bekks: he said he needs to do "high level calculations"
<cgtdk> whatever that means
<bekks> cgtdk: he used another word for gaming. If he really would do that, he already would have answered yes.
<ubuntu-addict> scientific calculations
<jhutchins> ubuntu-addict: You can almost certainly install ubuntu on any intel based laptop.  Whether all of the bleeding edge hardware will work or will have all it's features available is another question.
<jhutchins> ubuntu-addict: Somebody has to buy one and try it, and report whether it works.  Otherewise nobody knows.
<ubuntu-addict> if for example the backlight doesn't work it not a problem. Most important is if ubuntu can be installed and work without crash
<cgtdk> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<James_Epp> Hey guys. Doing network installs using this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A_variation:_Booting_the_.22Live_CD.22_image). However, on every machine I do the install on, none of them have wired connection options. This is quite frustrating. How can I resolve this? Ubuntu 12.04.2
<ubuntu-addict> jhutchins: this is the reason why I ask here. I hope that some G750 owner will answer
<jhutchins> ubuntu-addict: Better to search the web, and don't limit it to ubuntu, look for any linux.
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: And dont focus on a gaming laptop when really doing scientific calculations.
<ubuntu-addict> i search over internet but didn't find the answer. I found only this question a lot of time but never answered
 * jhutchins wonders why a laptop too.
<ubuntu-addict> this is why I'm here...
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: This isnt ##hardware ;)
<cgtdk> jhutchins: He "needs to move"
<ubuntu-addict> i have 2 offices
<bekks> cgtdk: read: "I want gaming".
<cgtdk> bekks: I refuse to read that
<ubuntu-addict> Hey bekks it is not for gaming
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: Then dont buy a gaming laptop.
<jhutchins> ubuntu-addict: Check with other users in your industry.
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: what kind of "scientific calculations"?
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: If you need to do scientific calculations, buy a PC for that, fitting your needs. But not a gaming laptop.
<ubuntu-addict> bekks but do you know another i7 16go ram 2hdd at least 2x750Go and GT780 4Go for ~1500€?
<cgtdk> when you say "Go" do you mean "gigabyte"?
<cgtdk> there's no 'o' in 'gigabyte'
<bekks> ubuntu-addict: you dont need three specific graphics cards for scientific calculations. If you want a justification for a gaming laptop, just go and get it.
<ubuntu-addict> dell T560 is better ok but the price.....
<cgtdk> bekks: try to be nice to people :-)
<ubuntu-addict> bekks don't speak about what you don't know please
<bekks> cgtdk: I am nice. This discussion about the justification for a gaming laptop is just pointless. :)
<ubuntu-addict> cgtdk: it's for dft calculations if you know?
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: I don't
<[snake]> how can I check for keyloggers?
<dangerousdave> "You can use dtruss to work out where the system is looking for the certificate file." how do i do that?
<cgtdk> density functional theory?
<ubuntu-addict> yes
<ubuntu-addict> abinit
<bekks> dangerousdave: First, you need a linux system, since dtruss is available on solaris only.
<dangerousdave> heh?
<dangerousdave> if its only on solaris, i need solaris do i not?
<jhutchins> dangerousdave: That or a solution that works on linux.
<bekks> dangerousdave: if you are using solaris, you dont have an ubuntu issue :)
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: what is the exact model Asus ROG you are looking at?
<jhutchins> dangerousdave: There are a lot of different things that use certificates, what are you really trying to do?
<cgtdk> G750JX-DB71?
<dangerousdave> trying to fix "openssl::ssl::sslerror: ssl_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=sslv3 read server certificate b: certificate verify failed"
<ubuntu-addict> cgtdk G750JH T4040
<jhutchins> Could the hardware discussion maybe go to #hardware?
<dangerousdave> lots of stuff online, hasn't worked for me though
<jhutchins> dangerousdave: One more step back please.  What are you trying to do when it gives you that failure?
<cgtdk> ubuntu-addict: Do you have a link to its specifications?
<wylde> !info rkhunter | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (raring), package size 206 kB, installed size 876 kB
<jhutchins> cgtdk: #hardware please?
<cgtdk> jhutchins: tell ubuntu-addict
<jhutchins> cgtdk: You could also take it to /msg
<ubuntu-addict> cgtdk: https://www.amazon.fr/Asus-G750JH-T4040H-Ordinateur-portable-Windows/dp/B00E5K6DIE
<[snake]> wylde, thankyou so much. Someone was hijacking my adobe acount and I'm in a buzz sorta o-o
<tb01110100> What WM is Ubuntu + Unity using right now? Is it compiz?
<OerHeks> lightdm
<tb01110100> Uh..
<cgtdk> OerHeks: that's not a WM
<tb01110100> Window Manager?
<tb01110100> That's a desktop manager.
<cgtdk> As of 2010 the Unity shell interface developers use a toolkit called Nux instead of Clutter.[38] Unity is a plugin of the Compiz window manager,[15] which Canonical states is faster than Mutter,[39] the window manager for which GNOME Shell is a plug
<cgtdk> according to Wikipedia
<tb01110100> Thanks.
<jhutchins> +  cgtdk
<cgtdk> jhutchins: what?
<James_Epp> Hey guys. Doing network installs in a fashion similar to this: (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet#A_variation:_Booting_the_.22Live_CD.22_image). However, on every machine I do the install on, none of them have wired connection options. That is, when in the live environment everything works fine, but in the actual installation, no wired networking is available. This is quite frustrating. How can I resolve this? 
<jhutchins> cgtdk: Good Cite.
<vasily> привет
<cgtdk> All right
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jhutchins> James_Epp: Figure out which chipset you're dealing with.
<vasily> hi
<jhutchins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dqwqwddqw> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<dqwqwddqw> hi
<James_Epp> jhutchins: How? Also, that isn't really going to assist. It seems to be like something is not carried over in any installs. This is the case from those terrible embedded VIA processors to AMD to Intel boards. I do not believe it is hardware releated.
<tozen> vasily: kak sam, brat?
<jhutchins> James_Epp: It is hardware related.
<jhutchins> James_Epp:  The live CD install works on some hardware.
<ub-beginner> Is ubuntu compatible with every computer or not? I heard that it is more difficult with uefi but not impossible. Is it true?
<dqwqwddqw> hi how to install Steam on ubuntu
<vasily> hot est tut russkie)
<jhutchins> James_Epp: My guess is that your hardware requires non-free firmware for the NIC.
<bekks> dqwqwddqw:
<tozen> vasily:  da ets', est' :)
<James_Epp> jhutchins: The live CD works perfectly on all of these machines. Only the network install does not.
<jhutchins> James_Epp: Although, ubuntu shoul dhandle that.
<bekks> dqwqwddqw: Please read what ubottu wrote regarding steam.
<cgtdk> ub-beginner: Not every computer, but it does work well with many
<vasily> ubuntoq davno polzueshsia&
<cgtdk> ub-beginner: Just disable secure boot and it should be fine with UEFI as far as I know
<jhutchins> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cgtdk> !secureboot
<tozen> vasily: goda poltora, a chjo?
<ub-beginner> cgtdk: when it doesn't work is it just like the fn key don't work? or it doesn't work at all??
<jhutchins> ub-beginner: EFI requires a little more user care and involvement to set up.
<ub-beginner> cgtdk: when it doesn't work is it just like the fn key don't work? or it doesn't work at all??
<jhutchins> ub-beginner: More like it's harder to get the bootloader installed correctly.
<ub-beginner> ok
<James_Epp> Throwing it out there: I disable secure boot and CSM in asus boards permanently and re-do the OS.
<James_Epp> *that is, enable CSM
<vasily> ne probeval arch7 i segodnz ves deni probival ystanavlivat))
<jhutchins> James_Epp: The only way you're going to find a solution is if you figure out what's going wrong and why, and how to fix it.
<dqwqwddqw> bekks: the problem is that from the ubuntu software center I can't click install it there's a buy button instead of install button, but Steam is free
<tozen> vasily:  nea, mnu i na bubne kajfova
<bekks> dqwqwddqw: You dont need the software center to install software.
<dqwqwddqw> bekks: so what sudo apt-get install steam?
<jhutchins> dqwqwddqw: Follow the link above link for install instructions.
<bekks> dqwqwddqw: Read the second link ubottu gave you.
<dqwqwddqw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve this one?
<dqwqwddqw> right?
<bekks> dqwqwddqw: Yes.
<vasily> nu a mne na debiane) dli razvitia ystanovil. ne znaesh kak tyt zaiti v gryppy arch?
<dqwqwddqw> okay I am reading
<tozen> vasily:  blin, u guglja sprosi, brat! :)
<vasily> sprosit kak tyt naiti gryppy) vratli naidy)
<vasily> vot gde mne english ychit) tyt perepisivatsi s americansami)
<genii> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<vasily> HI! UBUNTU-FOREVER
<vasily> Do  what you using KDE, Unity, Gnome< XFCE?
<Marlenee> how i fix E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<OoOo> how do I get to the ubuntu patition
<OoOo> I have windows too
<ernie24> I have just blank desktop, no  Unity launcher, no windows, nothing, even keyboard binds like Alt+T or Super don't work, any hints?
<vasily> in setting keyboerd
<tozen> ernie24: what u've done before problem appeared?
<OoOo> help
<tozen> OoOo: what the matter?
<OoOo> how to select the linux partition to boot into
<OoOo> i have a windows partition too
<cvtsx> ye i dual boot also
<ernie24> tozen - well, nothing particular, I just experienced sudden power down yesterday. Today I just logged into empty desktop.
<cvtsx> its the only way 2 go
<jhutchins> OoOo: You should see the grub boot menu when you start up.  It should have entries for both Windows and Debian, and Debian should be the default.  If it's not, you need to fix grub.
<OoOo> i dont
<OoOo> I see the bios then windows
<jhutchins> OoOo: Then you have not successfully installed grub.
<vasily> update-grub
<bekks> OoOo: Did you install windows after ubuntu?
<jhutchins> vasily: Not if he doesn't see it to begin with.  Good fix if he doesn't have a windows option.
<OoOo> yes
<jhutchins> OoOo: Which version of windows?
<OoOo> xp
<bekks> OoOo: Then you have to repair your grub bootloader now.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jhutchins> OoOo: Windows took over the bootloader.  It's not friendly to other OSs.
<vasily> OoOo: update-grub
<jhutchins> vasily: no.
<OoOo> I dont have the cd
<jhutchins> vasily: That only updates the menus, scanning for new bootable partitions.  It does not fix the mbr which gets over-written by windows.
<OoOo> and I cant get into linux os
<vasily> I bad know english language)
<jhutchins> OoOo: How did you install ubuntu to begin with.
<OoOo> oh wait
<vasily> install ubuntu very install
<vasily> install ubuntu very simpl
<ernie24> tozen: ok I was able to fix it - http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears/286349#286349
<mrdeb> please explain how to install on uefi laptop. thank u
<ernie24> mrdeb: what do you want to install?
<mrdeb> ernie24: linux
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ernie24> mrdeb with Ubunty you don't need to do anything special
<ernie24> it will update UEFI records for you
<vasily> bay
<mrdeb> ernie24: what about debian 7
<Titanium> why does ubunutu installer yell at me when I do not create a swap partition?
<cgtdk> mrdeb: ask a Debian channel
<Titanium> do I really need one if I do not plan to swap?
<cgtdk> Titanium: No
<ernie24> mrdeb: if I am not wrong, any distro with grub that is not ancient will do that
<Titanium> cgtdk thanks
<mrdeb> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mrdeb> ernie24: thank you
<OerHeks> Titanium, you might want to use hybernate, that is what it is complaining about
<mrdeb> at least you were not rude
<cgtdk> I'm running without swap myself on several boxes and it's running fine (as long as you have enough memory)
<Myrtti> mrdeb: yyyyyeeeeesss?
<wylde> Titanium: you need one if you plan to use suspend/"sleep" though
<wwqdwqd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cgtdk> OerHeks: Do people actually use that?
<OoOo> how am I meant to find boot repair
<bekks> Titanium: if you want to suspend, you need a swap partition as large as your RAM.
<Titanium> cgtdk i have over 2x as much ram as disk
<OerHeks> cgtdk, dunno, i have no screensaver too
<Titanium> cgtdk so not really an option to swap ;)
<OoOo> im booting from the cd
<bekks> Titanium: so you cant suspend. How much RAM do you have?
<OoOo> I cant find 'boot repair'
<Titanium> 512GB
<cgtdk> By suspend do you mean something different from standby?
<bekks> Titanium: which server is that?
<Titanium> C460M2
<Myrtti> I guess no ops needed then?
<wwqdwqd> I can't find Additional Drivers on my ubuntu 13.04?
<bekks> Titanium: From which manufacturer? :)
<Titanium> 64 memory slots, and its quad socket, quad channel per socket, 4DPC
<Titanium> cisco
<ernie24> have a nice time all
<Titanium> its my new desktop ;)
<OoOo> help
<bekks> Titanium: you poor. you must be deaf meanwhile.
<Titanium> bekks nope, i still got money leftover to buy the GPU and sound ccard ;)
<OerHeks> Titanium, so why don't you have a spare 512 ssd for that ?
<Titanium> bekks and i have it in a 6U silentenclosure
<bekks> OerHeks: Thats wasting money. SSD for swap usage. :)
<Titanium> OerHeks seems like a waste of an SSD when I have 209 (and soon to be 40) TB of storage
<Titanium> 20* not 209
<bekks> Titanium: Still too load and too much power consumption, imho.
<OerHeks> bekks, he would be able to hybernate then
<Titanium> i got adapter for range plug
<valroadie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> OerHeks: It is a server. No need to hibernate.
<Titanium> so i get 30 amps of 220
<Titanium> uses 1KW+ at full load
<OoOo> I also need to make the linux volume smaller and make the windows one bigger
<bekks> Titanium: Thats pretty much.
<Titanium> i plan to get 4 of them
<bekks> Titanium: I'd replace them with one Oracle SPARC T5-2 :P
<Titanium> bekks but then you cannot run games :(
<dee> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> Titanium: I dont play games.
<OoOo> help
<Titanium> bekks that is what I am getting thos one for
<bekks> Titanium: Ah, waste of money and power. OK.
<Titanium> bekks i multibox, so i need a bunch of CPU power and lots of PCIe slots
<pentester> hello
<OoOo> pls help
<pentester> So my wireless is working fine without my Ubuntu desktop on the LAN. As soon I plug in an ethernet cable the internet goes down on all clients on network. LAN still works
<pentester> Any ideas what could be causing this
<wylde> pentester: sounds like you have a dhcp server running on your ubuntu box overiding your router. Just a thought.
<pentester> wylde, any particular program i should look for?
<bigbadben> what is a good hex editor to use for ubuntu
<wylde> pentester: ps aux | grep -i dhcp ? Also check the configuration of the network adapter connecting to your local network.
<Happzz> hey, i have php5.3.10 installed
<Happzz> i wanna update to the latest 5.4.whatever
<Happzz> apt-get update and then upgrade says it's all up to date.
<Happzz> what am i missing?
<bekks> Happzz: Thats the latest version from the ubuntu repos.
<pentester> I just plugged it back into ethernet and everything is working. I didnt do anything.
<Happzz> bekks are you sure? it's old like omg
<bekks> Happzz: check on packages.ubuntu.com
<rrm> can anyone recommend me a laptop without windows installed with no tpm, secure boot and computrace since most of these new ones seem to have 2 or more of these "features"
<Happzz> bekks 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3?
<bekks> Happzz: For your specific ubuntu release?
<cvtsx> rrm just get a reg laptop and use a bootable usb
<bekks> Happzz: Which ubuntu release do you have?
<Happzz> bekks not sure.
<cvtsx> 12.04
<bekks> Happzz: Whats the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Happzz> 12.04.3 LTS
<bekks> Happzz: latest php version for precise is 5.3.10
<cgtdk> rrm: Windows being pre-installed is often cheaper because of all the bloatware the OEMs are paid to add
<cgtdk> iirc
<darkangel> how does 1 Debug a program or any thing?
<cgtdk> !details | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<darkangel> is there a web site how to debug stuff? like a Setup.exe game disk
<cgtdk> I don't understand what you are talking about (other than having something to do with debugging)
<cgtdk> What is a 'setup.exe game disk'?
<darkangel> setup.exe of a install program peace that u see on a disk
<darkangel> Launcher
<bekks> darkangel: you cant run windows .exe files directly.
<mrrcp> how do i make a shortcut link on my desktop to a sftp location!
<darkangel> I know i done tryed Wine 1.7.3. but if u Send a bug report they all ways have something to bit ur head off about
<darkangel> so ima up for fixing my own stuff
<jcrza> Is there a channel for hardware prototyping?
<cgtdk> jcrza: /list
<bekks> darkangel: wine setup.exe
<darkangel> is there no WebSite where it will Train u how to debug? programs?
<mrrcp> anyone?
<gregor3005> hi, is there a similar application like fpaste from fedora for ubuntu?
<mrrcp> Hey is there a way to give applications priority with bandwith?
<mrrcp> such as my terminal over transmission?
<bekks> darkangel: what in very detail are you trying to do actually?
<daftykins> mrrcp: "nautilus sftp://blah/" maybe
<SalahMessaoud> Hi
<mrrcp> daftykins: to make a shortcut on a desktop
<pfifo> gregor3005: pastebinit
<SchrodingersScat> mrrcp: there is a package for that, not sure how well it works, i think it' was called drip something, trying to remember
<gregor3005> pfifo: thx i try it
<darkangel> no... tryin to Install Oblivion Elder scrolls IV under WINE but wont do crap just show's a little message of code's and when u click OK it dont Install
<bekks> darkangel: Then check out the winehq website on how to run that game using wine.
<SalahMessaoud> I have been trying to make my E372 3G dongle to work on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit but no luck any idea ?
<bekks> !winehq | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> !info trickle | mrrcp
<ubottu> mrrcp: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (raring), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<darkangel> How do u Debug stuff though?
<SchrodingersScat> !info gdb | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 7.6~20130417-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 2211 kB, installed size 5865 kB
<bekks> darkangel: if you want to debig windows programs, you have to ask a windows channel though ;)
<bekks> 12*debug
<pfifo> darkangel: use gdb
<darkangel> ok thx
<mrrcp> trickle
<mrrcp> is that a commonly used app?
<Guest9087> hello guys.... you know tell me what is the package name of the ubuntu translation to portuguese (brazil)?
<SchrodingersScat> mrrcp: not sure if I even had it working, saw it suggested here and installed it.
<mrrcp> dont you have to setup the settings?
<mrrcp> !wondershape
<SchrodingersScat> !info wondershape
<ubottu> Package wondershape does not exist in raring
<mrrcp> hmm
<mrrcp> o
<mrrcp> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-6 (raring), package size 14 kB, installed size 76 kB
<mrrcp> i wonder which is better
<mrrcp> any ideas?
<daftykins> try them
<nurow> is there a way that I can make Nautilus search the inner contents files?
<nurow> or another application I can use?
<SchrodingersScat> mrrcp: I would like to hear how each of them go for you.
<makoto> yo. just did upgrades to stop ubuntu nagging me. it appears to have removed support for my touchpad
<makoto> any ideas as to how i can get my touchpad back?
<darkangel> Hey does Geany Help on Debugging?
<cgtdk> !details | makoto
<ubottu> makoto: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> darkangel: no.
<darkangel> ok
<bekks> darkangel: did you visit the wine appdb to check how you can install your game?
<makoto> it's raring, thats as much as I know
<makoto> i just want to be able to use my laptop!
<darkangel> not yet
<makoto> what other details are needed?
<cgtdk> makoto: laptop model, kernel version, stuff like that
<cgtdk> previous ubuntu version
<makoto> Linux mak0-HP-Pavilion-dv6-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bekks> darkangel: that would be the very first thing to do instead of "debugging".
<makoto> previos version was raring as far as i'm aware- it updated packages
<cgtdk> oh
<cgtdk> what did you update?
<makoto> not a clue! it just kept saying "updates are available"
<makoto> so i clicked ok, entered my password and went off to make a coffee
<cgtdk> I see
<makoto> it doesn't keep update logs, does it?
<rafinhaaa> hello guys.... you know tell me what is the package name of the ubuntu translation to portuguese (brazil)?
<cgtdk> /var/log/dpkg.log
<cgtdk> @ makoto
<makoto> cgtdk: ha it literally upgraded everything
<trism> rafinhaaa: you could see which packages you need with: check-language-support -l pt;
<cgtdk> makoto: That seems unlikely
<makoto> well
<makoto> ok not literally
<makoto> not literally at all
<Rory> rafinhaaa: See also here http://askubuntu.com/questions/149876/how-can-i-install-one-language-by-command-line
<makoto> regardless, it's upgraded a lot.... http://pastebin.com/Ypq8MjWT
<rafinhaaa> trism: thank you!
<rafinhaaa> Rory: thanks!
<makoto> new xorg
<makoto> i wonder
<rafinhaaa> i will check it
<cgtdk> makoto: 'figuratively everything' seems to be a fitting description :-)
<makoto> ah yes
<makoto> although, i doubt i'll remember how to spell figuratively
<makoto> it doesn't roll off my fingers easily
<mrrcp> brb
<cgtdk> makoto: what about 'virtually'?
<makoto> hmm
<cgtdk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6198373/ this is better
<mrrcp> ok here goes the test
<mrrcp> trickle installed
<cgtdk> makoto: try using the previous kernel
<cgtdk> it should still be there
<makoto> ah ok
<delinquentme> is there a command to get a local machines public facing IP?
<makoto> brb detaching screen and reboooting
<delinquentme> commandline
<techlord> Hello everyone, I am new to ubuntu and I am having a issue of connecting to one of my windows PC through the network locations but I can see the rest of them and get in the files of the others
<makoto> was it shift to get into grub on these newfangled things?
<mrrcp> So
<mrrcp> It may be working properly
<cgtdk> delinquentme: curl http://canhazip.com/
<loadid_czech> techlord: you may have file and print sharing turned off on the computer you can't see.  Maybe you need to go into the folder on the windows machine and share the folder you want to see on the network
<techlord> I have done this on the PC and have checked with my other PC's and I can see it from all other PC's but my ubuntu 12
<techlord> As I was thinking the same thing
<techlord> But as I said I can access this PC from any other PC in the house
<cgtdk> makoto: yes, hold down shift
<techlord> but this one
<cgtdk> but you have to be quick
<techlord> and the other 2 PC's connect and can be seen fine
<makoto> cgtdk: hm yep. old kernel's fine
<makoto> regression ftw
<cgtdk> Yeah, regression sucks. I'm currently stuck on 3.9.11 on my laptop because newer versions mess up backlight control. :(
<cgtdk> I should probably stick to the Canonical-maintained 3.8 branch
<cgtdk> on my laptop
<makoto> i remember back in 9.04 i had a dell and that worked real nice until i upgraded it one day and it never worked the same since :(
<mrrcp> Well it seems that it is helping a little
<mrrcp> as far as it not locking up my ssh
<cgtdk> Speaking of kernels, there's usually a 'linux-headers...-all' file in addition to the 'linux-headers/image..._ARCH' files in these directories: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.4-saucy/ Is there a reason why there isn't one in that specific directory?
<cgtdk> 9.04/9.10 were wonderful
<cgtdk> those were the days
<rrm> does the LTS 12.04 support pae?
<bekks> rrm: yes.
<we6jbo> Hi I got a question
<cgtdk> !ask | we6jbo
<ubottu> we6jbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<we6jbo> Are there drivers for the NVIDIA Quadro K600 that will work with Ubuntu?
<TJ-> cgtdk: If you review the build.log you'll see the build didn't succeed
<cgtdk> TJ-: I see. Thanks
<rrm> bekks:  i meant non pae processor, sorry
<bekks> rrm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<TJ-> rrm: 12.04 has PAE and non-PAE 32-bit kernels
<TJ-> rrm: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&suite=precise-updates&section=all
<rrm> TJ-:  thanks man
<nurow> is there a way that I can make Nautilus search the inner contents files?
<nurow> or another application I can use?
<loadid_czech> you mean search for a text string inside a document nurow?
<nurow> yep
<nurow> <-- web developer
<loadid_czech> maybe searchmonkey
<wylde> nurow: gedit may do that. If not natively using a plugin perhaps
<TJ-> nurow: That's what "grep" is for
<TJ-> nurow: For non-text (binary) files you can use "strings $FILE | grep 'FIND_THIS'"
<DthZig> I messed up my bluetooth stack trying to get a remote controler working
<loadid_czech> or gnome-search-tool nurow
<macsplean> anyone here pretty good with libreofffice
<mrrcp> hmm
<DthZig> I managed to not get it working again by installing blueman, I can pair stuff but no keyboard or gives output out
<nurow> thanks for all the suggests guys
<makoto> cgtdk: 9.04/.10 wasn't quite the days for me- i had to do thta updgrade as there was some silly configuation in .04 that caused usb 3g modems to do strange things on plugging them in.
<loadid_czech> the answer to that question is irrelevant macsplean, what are you trying to accomplish?
<ender-adam> macsplean: i am ok with keyboard shortcuts so you can ask me about getting around libre
<DthZig> I am wondering what packages I can install to reinstall the standard bluetooth stack on ubuntu 13.04
<macsplean> i am trying to change tab functionality to accomplish 2 things. First, when using tables in writer, I want the tab to indent, not move to the next table cell. Second, I want to change the number of spaces that tab moves forward by
<raul_p> hey guys, how can i make sure php ( running as php-fpm as USER , not apache ) can't read outside /home/USER ?
<loadid_czech> i would imagine the would take some pretty serious editing of the core files itself, tab moving one cell to the right is kind of universal macsplean
<loadid_czech> DthZig: what did you do to mess it up in the first place
<wylde> raul_p: make a test file outside /home/$USER and use a php script to try and read it?
<bekks> macsplean: by default, tab inserts a tab, no whitespaces. That configurable in the settings.
<raul_p> wylde: /etc/passwd :)
<raul_p> i'm trying to secure the shit out of my lamp
<ender-adam> macsplean: on openoffice it was arrow to move cell-to-cell not tab, tab was indent
<raul_p> but, grr, i just uploaded a php shell and i can run anything
<IdleOne> keep the language clean please
<macsplean> loadid_czech: ok, well, in that case, can you think of anything I can do to give myself the functionality of pressing a button to insert multiple spaces . I am writing code and it is annoying to write multiple spaces all the time
<DthZig> I first tried to install an old version of bluez with a patch, then that didn't make the remote controller work better, I tried to get back to where I started, but I clearly have installed the wrong bluetooth stack
<macsplean> ender-adam: thanks I may switch over to that
<DthZig> I am on blueman something now
<bekks> raul_p: then disallow the usage of system functions, etc. first.
<raul_p> i'm thinking now to add the system users ( that will have vhosts ) to a group, but not sure what to do with that group to restrict it's access
<raul_p> bekks: not really, as wordpress relies on those :(
<raul_p> and plus, i can't disable file_get_contents :)
<bekks> raul_p: then its pretty hopeless.
<raul_p> or fopen
<raul_p> well, apparmor maybe can help, or some ACL's
<TJ-> raul_p: It depends what user account the PHP script us running as, which probably depends on the httpd process
<raul_p> but i'm new to that ...
<raul_p> TJ-: the php runs as the user
<raul_p> TJ-: httpd runs as www-data
<TJ-> raul_p: using suexec ?
<loadid_czech> macsplean: looks like bekks may know how to change that in the configuration settings
<raul_p> worker + fastcgi + php-fpm
<macsplean> bekks: do you know how to configure libreoffice writer so that tab indents and doesn
<macsplean> bekks: doesn't change between table cells
<bekks> macsplean: No, I dont know that. I just know that its configurable wether tab (in writer) inserts tabs or spaces.
<raul_p> does any of you have experience with acl's or apparmor ?
<ender-adam> macsplean: don't, openoffice is the old, try libre 3.5
<TJ-> raul_p: Ahh OK, in which case you need to add "open_basedir = ..." to the php.ini for that user's fastcgi config
<raul_p> did that
<raul_p> but i still can read outside
<raul_p> open_basedir	/home/test1/www/ … but fopen ( /etc/passwd ) works with no problem :)
<macsplean> ender-adam: could you recommend me a method to install 3.5 if I am currently running 4?
<DthZig> Anyone know what packages I can install to get the standard bluetooth setup on 13.04?
<loadid_czech> maybe bluez DthZig?
<loadid_czech> apt-get remove --purge bluez && apt-get install bluez
<DthZig> Okay will try
<raul_p> TJ-: /usr/bin/whoami => test1
<raul_p> so i'm running as user
<raul_p> so i really think i need to make the system to not let users in certain group to do anything
<TJ-> raul_p: Have you made a temporary info.php file in that domain with "<?php phpinfo() ?>" ? Read that from a browser to check that the settings you think are set, actually are.
<raul_p> yes they are
<raul_p> plus exec whoami :)
<F41L> Ok... having a bit of trouble with a package. I want to install proftpd with mysql support, but the package proftpd-mod-mysql doesn't have mod_sfto_sql.c
<F41L> Is there a package in the repo that just has ALL of the modules included, and can be configured as needed?
<F41L> mod_sftp_sql.c typo
<bekks> F41L: There is no such package.
<F41L> So... only choice I have is to not use the ubuntu repo and compile from source?
<F41L> lovely
<cvtsx> someone want to give me some movie suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> cvtsx  wrong channel
<SchrodingersScat> cvtsx: do a remake of citizen kane
<DthZig> Yes that makes sense :) They already did a remake of Wrath of Khan and that was a success :)
<JdpenseakaJoshDP> hmm
<F41L> So how would I take proftpd-dev package and compile it with ALL modules included?
<oilerff> .com
<sam113101> HELP
<JdpenseakaJoshDP> wow alot of ppl are quiting :P
<sam113101> rhythmbox doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> !details | sam113101
<ubottu> sam113101: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<techlord> I have double checked and the PC I am trying to access has file sharing setup and can access it from other PC's but not this one, but I can get to my other PC's any ideas?
<sam113101> MonkeyDust: I try to open it but nothing happens
<basil_> Hi I upgraded to Ubuntu12.04 in the last fortnight. For the first time, trying to access the internet, and it tells me that a DNS lookup failed. I'm just a home user with a router - don't recall messing with DNS settings previously. May I please get any advice?
<techlord> I keep getting unable to mount and failed to retieve share list
<shomon> hi, how do you mount an hfsplus disk so it's writable?
<shomon> it's a wd elements
<oilerff> like this
<shomon> external
<shomon> I tried sudo mount -thfsplus /dev/sdb2 /media/hfsdrive
<seoNinjaWarrior> i'm hoping someone can help, I'm using rsnapshot and it seems to complete successfully and yet do nothing http://pastebin.com/HmrGjrPL - that has my config, the output to the screen, and output to log file. I know this is ubuntu channel but I figured someone here would know how to fix this. I'm 2 hours in and about to pull out the rest of my hair
<oilerff> The asking to answering ratio is imbalanced.
<sam113101> I know, right?
<rypervenche> Free is free.
<techlord> It is a free open room it happens LOL
<txt23> Is there a way to get the feel of Elemtry OS while still using Ubuntu?
<loa> hello, what meen "The following packages have been kept back" when i do upgrade http://pastebin.com/pni82bNu
<rypervenche> loa: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<techlord> I have double checked and the PC I am trying to access has file sharing setup and can access it from other PC's but not this one, but I can get to my other PC's any ideas?
<techlord> I keep getting unable to mount and failed to retieve share list
<purpleleaf> techloard - is it nfs?
<techlord> Yes
<oilerff> techlord, don't PM me please
<techlord> and I have accessed it before when I was using 10
<techlord> soor
<techlord> sorry
<oilerff> my client said you attempted to PM me, but I can't see what you said so why don't you just ask me here
<techlord> Sorry, still learning irc chat
<zoned> i'm a total noob, and trying to reformat a drive. i don't know if it's the way i'm mounting it, or how i'm creating my partitions, or what.... but it keeps registering my 750GB drive as 134MB. anyone care to walk me through this? im pulling my hair out
<techlord> I was just looking for help with my connecting to a PC on my network
<techlord> I can get to all my other pc's but one
<techlord> and it is killing me LOL
<daftykins> techlord: whats being shared by what method between what OSs?
<purpleleaf> what is in /etc/exports on the nfs server machine?
<oilerff> I'm not proficient in Ubuntu, but generally you can get a better answer by posting your question on the channel than by PMing some random person
<purpleleaf> If the other PC's can access, then is the ip/network/name/whatever not allows in /etc/exports?
<techlord> Purpleleaf: I am getting this error when I go to the network folder
<MonkeyDust> zoned  what's the output of    df -h ? use pastebin to show it to the channel
<techlord> Oh I see
<sealbhach> zoned: look at how it sees it in Gparted, the partition editor. Be careful not to change anything, just look for now
<techlord> Sorry for my ignorance I can not even find how to connect with IP LOL
<basil_> thanks guys....I'll try a little later
<zoned> MonkeyDust: i just deleted the only partition and rebooted. so how should i mount it now? mount -t reiserfs /dev/disk/by-id/<the id> will make df -h show it as 134MB
<demsad> Can someone help me? I use openvpn service vpnbook. I've configured everything the same as in the howto. It works fine, but i've got a problem. I can't close vpn connection. When i close terminal vpn still works. VPN closes only after system's restart. How can i close vpn?
<MonkeyDust> zoned  not sure if reiserfs works well with ubuntu
<TJ-> demsad: Is the openvpn client session defined as a system service, in "/etc/openvpn/" ?
<zoned> its actually an unraid server, but #unraid is dead.... ubuntu is the only other linux exp i have so i thought i'd just come here :-/
<kartoffelfreund> hello everybody... is someone fit in server maintenance? i have a little issue with my raspberryPI,a backup and a read only system
<MonkeyDust> zoned  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<kartoffelfreund> thanks for the hint... hope theyÄll help raspbian-users too ;)
<TJ-> zoned: If the drive has no partitions defined you cannot mount it. You should create a new partition table with one or more partitions that use up the entire space on the drive, then use "mkfs.$FILESYSTEM_TYPE ... /dev/sdXY" to create the file-system in partition Y on drive X. *then* you can mount the file-system in /dev/sdXY
<demsad> <TJ->There is a folder 'openvpn" in /etc. Does it mean that openvpn client session defines as a system service?
<zoned> TJ-: how can i create a partition if its not mounted?
<dirdirdir> I've a problem with my internet connection, can someone pls help me?
<zoned> fdisk?
<TJ-> demsad: No, I was asking if you'd installed the client session config file to that location. If you did, that would imply it is a system session and would be expected to come up at boot-time and close at shutdown
<MonkeyDust> zoned  create a partition, then mount that partition in a folder
<TJ-> zoned: You do not partition a file-system, you partition a raw device. After partitioning you format each partition with a file-system, and then mount those file-systems
<dirdirdir> Hello, can somebody help me?
<bobby_> hello
<oilerff> No one can help you! Mwahahaha
<dirdirdir> Hi, booby_. I've a problem with my internet conection
<dirdirdir> Oh my... :( :p
<sealbhach> Who is boss, you or computer? Impose your will on it!
<demsad> <TJ->No, i haven't installed the client session config file
<loa> rypervenche, thx, so why this happens?
<loa> rypervenche, i don't upgrade totally my distro?
<dirdirdir> Problem is, my wifi is working, and i can see my internet connection, but i can't click it.
<TJ-> demsad: OK... how did you define the client session? Using NetworkManager from the nm-applet GUI on the desktop?
<dirdirdir> I've no access to my internet connection, which is laying there ahead, laughing at me.
<sealbhach> dirdirdir, have you checked all available drivers have been installed?
<demsad> <TJ-> I write in terminal: openvpn --config vpnbook-euro1-udp25000.ovpn
<dirdirdir> sealbhach, I checked my "additional drivers" at "software &..." Is that enough?
<TJ-> demsad: Ahh OK. In which case you have started an openvpn process which continues running in the background. You'll need to send it the TERM signal using something like this: "sudo kill -TERM $(pidof openvpn)"
<zoned> TJ-: ok, fdisk -l shows my disk as 750G - so now what should i do?
<javanic> hello all
<reisio> 'lo javanic
<TJ-> zoned: Create a partition table with at least one (n)ew partition, and (w)rite it to disk, then "mkfs.$FILESYSTEM_TYPE ..." the new partition
<sealbhach> dirdirdir: it's best you have a wired ethernet connection, to make sure you can download any wireless drivers that might be needed
<jan> hi
<jan> i installed ubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> !partition | zoned take a look this to get familiar with partitioning
<ubottu> zoned take a look this to get familiar with partitioning: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Guest38481> i used a new ssd and installed the os on a lvm partiton
<Guest38481> how can i enable hibernate?
<dirdirdir> Sealbhach: I do have one. How do i search them? Do I have to search for them one by one manually?
<Guest38481> and create a swap partiton
<zoned> okay, i've got one primary partition on the disk, wrote it. where do i run mkfs?
<javanic> anyone ever have any issues with an install on a laptop?
<sealbhach> There should be something in "Hardware Drivers" that will fetch the driver for you, just make sure you select it by clicking on it
<bezaban> javanic: it can happen yes
<oilerff> javanic, not me
<zoned> mkfs /dev/sdX ?
<Tylertwo> javanic: I've had installs work well on 2 different laptops
<javanic> how do you make it red when you talk directly to me?
<sealbhach> dirdirdir: Unless you have a very weird or rare wireless card, it should be easy to get it working
<bezaban> javanic: it's your client highlighting your name
<bezaban> noone else sees that :)
<javanic> i installed it and it won't update.. i have a feeling it has something to do with a driver. but i'm not sure
<javanic> the wifi also doesn't seem to work
<javanic> running slow
<dirdirdir> Sealchach: Well, i got my card supposedly working, do you think it isn't alredy giving me it's full service? (anyway, i'm doing as you have told me first)
<zoned> i did "mkfs -t reiserfs /dev/sdc0" and got "Stat of the device '/dev/sdc0' failed"
<demsad> <TJ->Thank you! It works fine.
<TJ-> zoned: partition numbers start at 1 :)
<TJ-> zoned: check with "ls /dev/sdc*"
<sealbhach> dirdirdir: You might have to reboot to get it fully loaded and working the first time
<dirdirdir> Sealbhach: damn, now that's something i really don't know how to do.
<mrrcp> trickle did not work :(
<javanic> anyone know what would cause a new install to not want to update?
<mrrcp> javanic: ?
<mrrcp> more details?
<genii> javanic: Perhaps it was not connected to a network during install and so has only the contents of the install CD in it's sources.list
<zoned> TJ-: got it! thanks dude
<javanic> it wasn't connected to the internet during install.. but it is now, and i even booted from the install disk and didn't do anyting. just froze up
<javanic> genii: is there any way to re install from the cd, i booted from it again and it didn't do anyting but freeze up
<oilerff> reinstall then
<sealbhach> javanic: have you enough space on the disk to download and install updates?
<javanic> sealbhach: yes, the hard drive was wiped prior to this install
<javanic> <sealbhach> i don't mind re installing.. it would probably be easier, but when i tried it just froze up on me
<javanic> <sealbhach> with network connected that it
<javanic> is*
<sealbhach> Don't know, must be a network problem, maybe you can select a different server during the install process?
<javanic> <sealbhach> i wasn't connected to a network during the install process
<owdjaodopj> How do I prevent wifi from auto connecting after signing in + if a network goes down... it's automatically connecting to other networks\reconnecting... errrrr
<xyzone> owdjaodopj, delete those other networks
<owdjaodopj> ..................
<xyzone> from network manager configs
<xyzone> or uncheck the 'connect automatically' box
<udon> I found the "Unity Tweak Tool." Is that basically the only option to configure Unity?
<reisio> primary GUI option, AFAIK
<MonkeyDust> udon  take a look at dconf-editor, inside it, use ctrl-f to look for unity
<udon> will do, thanks MonkeyDust
<Tahdas> Hi
<Tahdas> Can you see this?
<Dwarf> Yes.
<mrrcp> [yes
<Tahdas> Ok
<Dwarf> Are you an alien?
<mrrcp> whats up
<Tahdas> So i have tow options to boot from
<mrrcp> anyone use CT
<Tahdas> Uefi sandisk cruzer etc
<Tahdas> Or the same thing whiteout uefi n front of it
<Tahdas> Yes I a,
<mrrcp> tc
<Tahdas> I am an alien
<Dwarf> kk
<AnAlien> Hello can u see me
<Dwarf> Yes.
<AnAlien> Ok
<AnAlien>   
<mrrcp> ?
<cgtdk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrrcp> wat
<AnAlien> Ok I have two boot options
<loa> sometimes i see running such command from nobody find / -ignore_readdir_race ( ~t/mount$\) ) -prune -o -print0
<mrrcp> !offtopic | cgtdk
<ubottu> cgtdk: please see above
<loa> what is it?
<AnAlien> One is uefi and the other is not
<loa> it is making really many ios
<reisio> loa: it's searching your entire FS for files
<loa> and for what?
<AnAlien> Well three options one is windows
<mrrcp> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<AnAlien> Im trying to boot off a USB drive
<reisio> loa: for everything, it looks like
<reisio> loa: it's making a list of every file
<reisio> loa: minus the readdir stuff
<loa> looks like like it is for mlocate
<reisio> ah, quite possible
<loa> reisio, ^^
<reisio> pgrep -l updatedb
<AnAlien> So i should pick the uefi option?
<reisio> sudo crontab -l | grep -i update
<reisio> AnAlien: 'not'?
<reisio> it says 'not'?
<AnAlien> UEFI: sandisk cruzer glide 1.26
<AnAlien> Or sandisk cruzer guide 1.26
<reisio> AnAlien: interesting
<AnAlien> Not? Huh?
#ubuntu 2013-10-06
<reisio> AnAlien: if you're installing from it, you may as well try uefi first
<AnAlien> Ok im trying uefi
<AnAlien> Ok it worked
<AnAlien> Im loading into Ubuntu now
<mrrcp> happy dance
<Dwarf> AnAlien: remember to take a screenshot of the advanced screen
<AnAlien> Ok let me get this up on the laptop
<AnAlien> Brb
<loa> when files from /etc/cron.daily  runs?
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> im here
<Dwarf> Alright.
<Travelian> Hello there.
<loa> i understand that everyday, but when exactly
<AnAlien> can i haz links to the photos sites again?
<Travelian> I'm having some problems with youtube playback.
<loa> looks like it is random or so?
<Travelian> I have a GM45 mobile integrated graphic.
<Travelian> I also use Chrome latest version.
<Travelian> Yet I am not able to reproduce nicely a 480p on youtube.
<AnAlien> dwarf the photo site?
<Travelian> Hitting on stats it seems it accelerates on hardware, but decoding is on software.
<Dwarf> http://imgur.com/
<AnAlien> nvrmnd
<Travelian> I also installed Intel's drivers for linux from here: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Travelian> I am running Ubuntu 13.04.
<AnAlien> ok signing in
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/nOq4DKv.png
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/bbCrXDy.png
<Travelian> Any idea?
<AnAlien> screne shot of two options
<AnAlien> which one?
<AnAlien> when i clicked the advanced thingy the world starter to end
<AnAlien> started*
<Dwarf> The sandisk is the USB drive you're using to install
<AnAlien> ok
<Dwarf> So use SDA 500GB ATA Hitachi
<Dwarf> Choose advanced tho
<AnAlien> wait how cmon there no work spaces?
<AnAlien> does 13.04 have no work space switchers?
<Dwarf> AnAlien: focus
<AnAlien> ok works
<Dwarf> Aight get me a screenshot of the advanced screen and i'll know if it's the one that I think it is
<Polytonic> I'm on 12.04 LTS.  Is there any way to download a single, specific 13.xx package (i.e. upgrade the one that comes in the 12.04 repository)?
<xyzone> Polytonic, odds are they won't work
<reisio> Polytonic: odds are it will want many updated deps, but not necessarily
<Polytonic> xyzone, they're just the OpenCL headers.  I need them for linking.
<loadid_czech> Polytonic: maybe if you edit the sources.list to the 13.xx repositories and update & install it would install.  probably wouldn't work though
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/glhmvGK.png
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/wLfaECg.png
<Polytonic> Hmmm.
<TJ-> Polytonic: You can install isolated debian packages (.deb files) but you may hit what we call dependency-hell if it depends on newer versions of other installed packages, which in turn depend on other newer packages, etc.
<Polytonic> TJ-, the package in question is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opencl-headers
<Polytonic> It's literally just a bunch of headers.
<Travelian> how do I make sure I'm using the correct video driver?
<TJ-> Polytonic: Look at the precise-backports archive in case a later version is available there, or maybe investigate the package being available by a reputable PPA
<Dwarf> Oh wow ubuntu's installer is a mess
<AnAlien> i clcik ur link and install stuf?
<AnAlien> before i do does ubuntu 13.04 have the 4 differnt workspaces?
<AnAlien> cause thats one of the reasons i like ubuntu because of those 4 little workspaces
<AnAlien> if it doesnt ima abort and install 12.04
<Dwarf> AnAlien: You can always install MATE afterwards
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> so i should install what from that link?
<TJ-> Polytonic: You could just download the .deb then, from the archives by clicking on the "All" Architecture link
<Dwarf> What link
<AnAlien> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=opencl-headers
<Dwarf> that has absolutely nothing to do with you
<AnAlien> oh
<AnAlien> sry
<Polytonic> Heh.
<TJ-> AnAlien: Yes, it has the workspace switcher with 4 desktops
<AnAlien> ok
<sealbhach> Polytonic, you could try sudo dpkg -i --force-all *.deb to override all objections.
<Polytonic> TJ-, I'll give that a shot.  I don't suppose there's a way to always pull in the latest then, is there?  (this is hooking into a Travis script)
<Dwarf> Anyway, what you want to do is remove all partitions from SDA, then create one partition that is EXT4
<AnAlien> ok
<Dwarf> And install it on that newly created partition
<Dwarf> Do not touch SDB
<TJ-> Polytonic: safest not to, unless you want to write a small shell script to monitor the links to spot a newer version as a cron job!
<AnAlien> wait how od i do that?
<AnAlien> revert?
<Polytonic> Hmm.  I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/precise-backports/+bug/924213 so somebody else clearly wants it back ported.  :/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 924213 in Precise Backports "Please backport khronos-opencl-headers 1.2-2012.04.18-1 (universe) from quantal" [Undecided,New]
<Travelian> Anyone has any idea about the poor performance I got on youtube on Ubuntu 13.04?
<Travelian> It's horribe.
<Travelian> horrible.
<Dwarf> AnAlien: Just select the partition and press the - button
<Guest31254> hola
<AnAlien> so im sellecting /dev/sda
<AnAlien> and clicking revert
<fellayaboy> im seeing some make files that have $(CC)  and $(RM)  where are these variables hidden..im looking at env but dont see this variables
<Polytonic> Thanks for the suggestions TJ-, loadid_czech
<AnAlien> so thats what im doing right?
<Dwarf> revert?
<isasha> hai
<isasha> I'm having a bit of an issue with notify-osd
<AnAlien> one sec
<Dwarf> It's the button on the left
<Dwarf> The minus button
<Dwarf> iirc
<isasha> I tried using notifyusdconfig to edit the timeout of notifications, but they are still 10 seconds long :/
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/tyIb8AD.png
<AnAlien> so thats not it
<Dwarf> AnAlien: just click /dev/sda1-6 and remove them until all you have left is "free space"
<AnAlien> sure im doing that
<Dwarf> Yay
<AnAlien> ok heres a screen shot
<AnAlien> one sec
<sealbhach> AnAlien: I strongly recommend having a separate  root / and /home partition. Very useful for upgrading later.
<AnAlien> ok how i do that?
<AnAlien> the screne shot just keeps saying loading
<AnAlien> or pending
<AnAlien> pending
<AnAlien> it wont upload
<sealbhach> AnAlien: you would need to think about how you want to allocate the space, research on Google a little
<AnAlien> idk what that means
<sealbhach> AnAlien: Don't worry, it's not essential, just a suggestion
<Dwarf> sealbhach: I think it's better for him to get familiar with partitioning first before doing such things
<mrrcp> AnAlien: how big is your hard drive?
<AnAlien> 500 gb
<AnAlien> at least it should be
<AnAlien> this is an asus
<Dwarf> It's 500GB
<mrrcp> ok so put 50GB to your core and the other to your /home
<mrrcp> or something like that
<Dwarf> That'd be 50 GB for /, set the BOOT flag
<Dwarf> Primary partition
<AnAlien> ok screen shot up one sec
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/ykMNB7f.png
<Dwarf> Alright click "free space"
<AnAlien> ok
<Dwarf> Then the + icon
<AnAlien> ok
<Dwarf> Then make a 50GB partition, select / as mount point
<Dwarf> And make it a primary partition, and make it bootable
<AnAlien> ok its in MBs
<AnAlien> how many mbs?
<mrrcp> o god
<mrrcp> lol
<Dwarf> 51200MB
<Dwarf> = 50 GB
<SchrodingersScat> AnAlien: wolfram alpha does all my math for me
<Dwarf> 1024 * 50  = 51200
<reisio> AnAlien: SchrodingersScat does all my math for me
<AnAlien> ok one sec almost there
<sealbhach> Format as ext4?
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/oCwanLl.png
<Dwarf> yea EXT4 is good
<AnAlien> now clcik ok?
<Dwarf> Mount point has to be /
<wilee-nilee> So I have a smart tv, I have minidlna working with home and, video, but can't get it to read an external usb HD, not sure the pathway.
<Polytonic> TJ-, would maybe apt pinning work?  Or perhaps including -t in apt-get and specifying saucy?
<AnAlien> there no mount point options
<AnAlien> should i write it out?
<zanga> Boa Noite
<AnAlien> wait nvr mnd
<hesaplayici> hi guys
<AnAlien> ok i got the / after mount point
<hesaplayici> where can i check which wifi driver currently im using ?
<zanga> tenho que emcomtrar o jeito para ligar con lost
<Dwarf> hesaplayici: lsmod
<Dwarf> iirc
<AnAlien> ok http://i.imgur.com/wv6t3k5.png
<AnAlien> ok now?
<AnAlien> Click ok*
<Dwarf> Looks good, AnAlien, now create a second partition with the remaining space, and put /home as mountpoint.
<AnAlien> which would be?
<AnAlien> click free space +, then what?
<Dwarf> Eh?
<Dwarf> Just select "free space" again
<hesaplayici> so can i ask which driver is good for broadcom wireless ?
<AnAlien> ok i did
<Dwarf> Then just click the + next to size
<hesaplayici> sta one or the brcsmac one
<Dwarf> until it won't go any further
<reisio> hesaplayici: what's the device?
<hesaplayici> bcm4313 - dell N5010
<AnAlien> look:
<Dwarf> type should be primary, location should be the beginning, use as should be EXT4, mount point should be /home
<AnAlien> wait nvr mnd
<fudus> AnAlien: I suppose just using the defaults is too easy? :P
<AnAlien> it stuck at one
<Dwarf> Eh
<Dwarf> That shouldn't happen
<Dwarf> Stinking ubuntu with it's ubuntu crap
<mrrcp> hey where can i see my inboun logs?
<mrrcp> inbound log
<Dwarf> Give me the debian installer any day
<AnAlien> screen shot
<mrrcp> see who or what is accessing my server
<reisio> hesaplayici: there's one called 'b43' :p
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/ghrY52n.png
<reisio> which oddly doesn't support it, ha
<hesaplayici> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hesaplayici> as i see, its not for my model
<Dwarf> mrrcp: tcpdump -i eth0 -vvnn port 22 and not dst your_ip and not src your_ip -w ssh_traffic
<AnAlien> wtf?
<reisio> hesaplayici: wireless.kernel.org says wl or brcm80211
<AnAlien> int the pic the + is filled in
<fudus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/232049/wireless-problems-with-broadcom-bcm4313 help any?
<AnAlien> on my pc its not
<wilee-nilee>  So I have a smart tv, I have minidlna working with home and, video, but can't get it to read an external usb HD, not sure the pathway.
<reisio> don't cross post
<AnAlien> wait did i click the wrong free space?
<Dwarf> AnAlien: Try putting 460800 and pressing the + button
<Dwarf> Probably
<Dwarf> You have one of 1MB (don't even ask me why), and one of 450~GB
<hesaplayici> im totally noob, so how you guys sending these PM's ?
<fudus> broadcom guy: this one has a green mark for it working, it might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/316072/broadcom-bcm4313-on-13-04
<AnAlien> the one selected is the one i used http://i.imgur.com/lPN2qvt.png
<AnAlien> clciked plus on*
<Dwarf> Yea that's the 1MB one lol
<hesaplayici> thanks reisio and fudus
<Dwarf> Click the other one ;)
<hesaplayici> i got the idea
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> ok then what other options?
<AnAlien> the same as the other?
<Dwarf> Pretty much
<Dwarf> But the mount point should be /home
<fudus> AnAlien: may I ask why you don't use the default part plan?
<AnAlien> so this is right? http://i.imgur.com/JNVlLfr.png
<Dwarf> No, the mount point should be /home
<fudus> it seems to be a blank HD so the defaults should work fine
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> so this:
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/FX1RQnm.png
<AnAlien> thats right?
<Dwarf> I approve
<AnAlien> ok clciked ok
<cvtsx> breaking news USA military strikes in Libya and Somalia (special forces on the ground)
<AnAlien> install now?
<Dwarf> Alright, can you get me a last screenshot of the current window before moving on?
<cvtsx> yes install
<AnAlien> screen shotting
<Dwarf> cvtsx: keep your offtopic out of here, and do not interfere
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/woQLLRP.png
<Dwarf> Looks good, AnAlien
<sealbhach> What about swap
<AnAlien> clicking install.
<Dwarf> Eh
<AnAlien> what about swap?
<Dwarf> No need for swap if you have 4GB+ RMA
<Dwarf> RAM*
<AnAlien> i have 4GB
<sealbhach> LOL, that's good. Looking good AnAlien
<Dwarf> No need for swap then
<gulag2013> Any idea why i get Canonical at the end of my Duckduckgo search queries?
<rypervenche> AnAlien: You want swap.
<Dwarf> Nobody wants swap
<AnAlien> why? whats that?
<Dwarf> I have swap and I never use it.
<pfifo> is there a way to force an app to use a certian pid? Id like my screen to run on pid 1000,2000,3000 etc so that I can reattach easily
<sealbhach> You can have an app go nuts and fill up RAM I suppose.
<Dwarf> That's a doomsday scenario
<rypervenche> But a real scenario.
<bwayne> swap is also used to hibernate, if you care for it.
<AnAlien> what is swap?
<Dwarf> If it fills up your RAM it will fill up your swap just as easily
<pfifo> if you have an app thats filling up the ram then hopefully you dont have swap
<rypervenche> You'll also want it for hibernation
<AnAlien> can i install it latter if it turns out i need it?
<bwayne> if you want to hibernate, then swap should probably be just as large as your RAM.
<AnAlien> do want a link to my computer?
<bwayne> AnAlien: yes. you'll have to create the partition and add it to fstab. not complicated, though. so don't let that scare you off.
<rypervenche> AnAlien: Just make your swap 4G
<AnAlien> ok so if i need it ill install it later ok?
<bwayne> AnAlien: yes.
<AnAlien> ok so here the laptop im using http://www.amazon.com/Asus-UX32A-R3502H-Ultrabook-Processor-Bluetooth/dp/B00BC7DRXC/ref=amtcd_B00863L2MI_B00BC7DRXC
<MKCoin> What does indicator-application-serv handle in 12.04?
<bwayne> AnAlien: it's all up to you, my friend. :)  some people don't hibernate their computers.
<AnAlien> and i should click install thne?
<AnAlien> i do
<AnAlien> i close it alot
<AnAlien> heres the *
<AnAlien> anyway im click install now, now
<AnAlien> ok?
<bwayne> AnAlien: do you put your computer to sleep, in which the power stays on and lifting the lid pretty much brings the computer up instantaneously, or do you hibernate, where the computer powers off?
<AnAlien> i close the lid
<sealbhach> Hibernate is super, should have it; it's easier to create your swap partition now, just reduce your /home partition and create a new swap partition.
<AnAlien> and open the lid
<bwayne> AnAlien: like I said, you can always add it later. Go ahead and install. We'll be here to help. :)
<AnAlien> ok thx guys u rock!
<AnAlien> installing
<AnAlien> error
<sealbhach> ruh roh
<fudus> go back and pick the default partition
<fudus> plan
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/Pea38Wf.png
<sealbhach> pfifo had a question
<AnAlien> wait now its in stalling
<AnAlien> huh
<fudus> you're using uefi so you need to put a uefi boot partition
<fudus> (which is set up by the default plan)
<AnAlien> so i should click back?
<AnAlien> im picking my laugage and layout not
<AnAlien> now*
<bwayne> AnAlien: yes. if this doesn't work, bc of the uefi boot partition, just choose default. it appears you want a separate /home, which can be done later.
<AnAlien> so click back
<AnAlien> and loading
<AnAlien> and it wont let me go bakc anymore
<AnAlien> its on date and time
<AnAlien> and i cant go  back
<AnAlien> ill just conintue
<bwayne> AnAlien: just relax. :) everything will be ok.
<Dwarf> bwayne: it currently has 6 windows partitions tho
 * bwayne ponders SIX partitions.
<AnAlien> huh?
<fudus> http://i.imgur.com/Pea38Wf.png it has no other partitions?
<AnAlien> what should i name it?
<fudus> whatever you want to call it
<AnAlien> ok im nameing it analien
<AnAlien> installing
<bwayne> Dwarf: from the screenshots, he's apparently using all of /dev/sda. Where are you getting 6 windows partitions?
<fudus> http://i.imgur.com/oCwanLl.png that shows a blank disk too
<Dwarf> bwayne: He removed them
<Dwarf> altho it hasn't written the changes to disk yet
<Dwarf> Altho I guess that if it's installing now then that's no longer a problem
<bwayne> Dwarf: so it's inconsequential, yes?
<Dwarf> Idk what that word means but seems reasonable yea
<bwayne> Dwarf: we've gone nucular, as W might say. :)
<fudus> he's committed now anyhow apparently
<fudus> i hope he didn't want the stuff in windows :P
 * bwayne pauses for a moment
<fudus> or whatever used to be there
<Dwarf> fudus: He didn't
<Dwarf> It's a new laptop
<bwayne> we'll everything will be fine. one way or another, it always is. :)
<Dwarf> It's just data
<Dwarf> oh god the flashbacks
<Dwarf> my internship assignment
<bwayne> You lived without it before; you can live without it again. he hee
<Dwarf> :(
<Dwarf> May it rest in peace
<sealbhach> sic transit gloria mundi
<bwayne> amen
<Titanium> hi, how do I get DNS working on ubuntu
<Titanium> adding the nameservers to resolv.conf does not work (i restarted network services)
<fudus> i suppose it doesn't work in networkmanager either?
<Titanium> I cannot use network manager
<Titanium> because I cannot get DNS working so i cannot update or install software so i cannot continue workign on my video card problem :(
<Dwarf> Titanium: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<AnAlien> ok stuffs still installing
<Dwarf> Put in: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Titanium> yes, I added nameserver 8.8.8.8 to a line without a #
<Titanium> after that i did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sealbhach> Add them like this:  prepend domain-name-servers x.x.x.x, y.y.y.y;
<Dwarf> AnAlien his browser crashed
<Dwarf> he'll be back in a sec
<Titanium> thanks it works now
<Titanium> is there any guide to troubleshooting graphics card issues?
<fudus> what gpu do you have?
<Titanium> it displays that screen where it lets you know the graphis cannot work
<Titanium> W5000, but let me check lspci real quick
<Dwarf> sealbhach: What's the difference between "domain-name-servers" and "nameserver"
<Titanium> yeah w5000
<Titanium> the problem was restartign the network ate my ip settings :(
<sealbhach> No idea, I think prepend makes the difference, it tries them first
<Titanium> not sure if the different line in resolv helped or not
<Titanium> previously i would let it update as it installs, but it always hung
<fudus> have you tried removing fglrx* and going back to defaults?
<fudus> (sorry if too obvious)
<Titanium> no, i never isntalle dit
<Titanium> it should have the open source one by default right? (i am on 13.0.4)
<fwaokda> whats the command to install the terminal app that comes with ubuntu?
<Titanium> hat se is a command if you ahve nowhere to type it ;)
<Titanium> what use is *
<fudus> gnome-terminal
<fudus> konsole if kubuntu
<fwaokda> fudus: thanks
<Titanium> By default Ubuntu will use the open source AMD or Radeon driver for cards manufactured by AMD. Some users however prefer the proprietary fglrx driver for various reasons.
<Titanium> i never isntalled fglrx
<fudus> try installing fglrx then?
<fudus> or, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what the error is
<pfifo> Titanium: is /etc/resolv.conf still a symlink? Delete it and start fresh
<Titanium> it has an error, im researching
<sealbhach> What happened AnAlien?
<Titanium> is it supposed to take a bunch of work to get unity to show up, or should it 'just work' ?
<pfifo> if you dont like unity try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Titanium> i want a gui of some sort... i dont really care what it is
<pfifo> lubuntu is very fast and lightweight
<Titanium> is it normal to just fail and only do cli?
<fudus> what is the errror in the log?
<Titanium> failed to create screen resources
<fudus> pfifo: xorg itself is failing for him
<fudus> the shell doesn't affect
<AnAlien> issuses
<AnAlien> stuff f***ed up
<Titanium> i have reinstalled like 10 times it always does this :(
<AnAlien> what i did is restarted, cause it said too
<fudus> Titanium: try installing fglrx-updates and see if that works?
<AnAlien> but i forgot to remove the usb drive
<AnAlien> so waht happened is i clicked install ubuntu, then i relised i didnt remove the usb drive
<AnAlien> so i shut down
<Titanium> shoudL I be doing sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates?
<Titanium> it cannot find it
<AnAlien> and then i restarted
<AnAlien> but ubuntu wasnt a boot option
<Titanium> i unmounted the virtual media before rebooting
<Titanium> ywah I had to repair grub every tiem I installe
<pfifo> AnAlien: sounds like you installed grub onto the USB drive
<Titanium> i dont think ubuntu installs grub even if you install to MBR formatted disks
<Titanium> at least it doesnt do it right
<AnAlien> whats that mean pfifo
<AnAlien> ?
<pfifo> you put grub into the MBR of the usb disk instead of the MBR of your internal disk
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> whats the website for the screne shot thingy?
<AnAlien> dwarf
<Dwarf> http://imgur.com/
<AnAlien> thx
<AnAlien> ill book mark once i et this setup
<AnAlien> loading
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/DwpcP5o.png
<AnAlien> so what do i do?
<Titanium> i really hope i can get this working, windows does not support my computer, and BSD jsut plain wont install :(
<pfifo> AnAlien: No
<AnAlien> ok
<AnAlien> clicked no
<AnAlien> thats what i though
<AnAlien> thought*
<pfifo> AnAlien: didnt you just get finished installing?
<AnAlien> it didnt work
<AnAlien> i explained above
<AnAlien> huh?
<pfifo> AnAlien: all you have todo is fix your boot loader
<AnAlien> http://i.imgur.com/Of0qbfR.png
<AnAlien> how i do that?
<AnAlien> what aye do?
<pfifo> !grub | AnAlien  check the grub restore link
<ubottu> AnAlien  check the grub restore link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boern> hey guys i have a problem.. i just installed ubuntu and i came from windows 8.. i have 1 SSD  for system and one HDD for data.. but i cant access my HDD now.. there is an error.. can you help me with this? http://pastebin.com/paE5aRjM
<pfifo> boern: get windows to fix you filesystem
<AnAlien> im doing this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<boern> but i dont have windows anymore, is there no way to do this in ubuntu?
<crass> does anyone have issues running pidgin in raring?
<pfifo> boern: mount with the read only flag, backup your data, and then format the partition to something linuxish
<crass> the gui won't show up for me
<crass> I think its minimized in the tray, but the tray icon is not there
<AnAlien> scanning system with boot repair
<pfifo> crass: start it from the cli, this might give a useful error message
<AnAlien> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<boern> so i should install windows again??
<crass> pfifo: I am, and with the debugging on
<crass> (20:45:55) docklet: failed to embed within timeout
<crass> (20:45:55) gtkblist: removed visibility manager: 1
<crass> I'm guessing that's it trying to put itself in the dock
<pfifo> AnAlien: do you use uEFI instead of BIOS
<crass> maybe unity's dock protocol changed
<AnAlien> yes
<AnAlien> UEFI
<AnAlien> should i use bios?
<crass> this was working in precise
<AnAlien> does it matter?
<pfifo> AnAlien: sorry, I cant help you any longer
<AnAlien> what should i do?
<pfifo> boern: is there anything important on that drive?
<Tex_Nick> !enter | AnAlien
<ubottu> AnAlien: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boern> not really
<boern> my music collection is on my phone as well
<comodo_dragon> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<pfifo> boern: format to ext2/4 and start fresh
<AnAlien> ok sorry i didnt know that  Ubottu
<boern> whats the best why to format??
<pfifo> boern: use gparted if you like a gui... otherwise, 'mkfs.ext4' from the command line
<boern> so ext4 is the right way?
<pfifo> boern: linux doesnt like windows ntfs format. so using ext is less error prone, and its faster
<boern> hmm but there are some videos i d like to save from this drive i realize.. is there no way to access the drive?
<pfifo> boern: yes, like I mentioned, you can mount the drive -->READ ONLY<-- and make a back up
<boern> but i have to install windows for this right?
<pfifo> i stress the read only part
<pfifo> boern: no
<boern> oh.. sorry for the stupid question but how do i mount it as REAL ONLY? :$
<pfifo> boern: how do you mount it now?
<boern> file manager --> "Devices"
<boern> and then i click on my drive
<AnAlien> guys what should i do?
<pfifo> AnAlien: try asking your question again.
<pfifo> !details | alien
<ubottu> alien: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AnAlien> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<boern> this is where the error appears
<Ownix> I created a user for sabnzbdplus using useradd -r sabnzbd, I then added "sabnzbd" under USER in /etc/default/sabnzbdplus and when I try to start the service using /etc/init.d/sabnzbdplus start it fails with this error * Starting SABnzbd+ binary newsgrabber
<Ownix>    ...fail!
<pfifo> boern: not sure if that supports using mount options, you can mount it from the command line like so 'sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdXY /mnt' where XY is the drives letter and number
<Ownix> I'm fairly sure it's due to that user but I'm not sure what else this thing wants me to do
<AnAlien> how do i do that? I figured that i had to reformat something then this happened: http://i.imgur.com/f1AhtC7.png
<boern> oh ok thank you :))
<boern> ok i did that and now there is no drive anymore
<boern> do i have to reboot?
<pfifo> boern: the data should be in /mnt
<ig_> I have a friend who just installed 13.10 but now wants to know whether it's the 64bit or 32bit version...is there a way to tell that?
<pfifo> ig_: 'uname -a'
<cfhowlett> ig_, uname -a
<boern> ah i see! but how can i open this in my file manger?
<boern> manager*
<pfifo> boern: tell the file manger to goto filesystem, and click on /mnt
<ig_> I don't see anything that says 64bit...does that mean it's 32bit?
<pfifo> ig_: i686 = 32bit x86_64 = 64bit
<ig_> i686, so it's 32bit
<ig_> ok, thanks
<AnAlien> Could someone help me?
<pfifo> AnAlien: dosent look like anyone knows, maybe try installing again, or wait until a uEFI user comes in to offer help
<AnAlien> ok
<Ben64> AnAlien: do what the error message said
<AnAlien> i dont know how to do what the erroe mesage said
<boern> oh thank you very much!
<Ben64> use gparted... make an unformatted partition have the bios_grub flag
<bambanx> guys can i install ubuntu from windows? i mean without a cd , with a windows installer or some, and able to boot of windows or ubuntu
<AnAlien> Quote from before "how do i do that? I figured that i had to reformat something then this happened: http://i.imgur.com/f1AhtC7.png" I wasgoing to do what the erroe messages said but the message got me connfused
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  some dirty tricks with virtualbox accessing a real physical drive.. Might be able to.
<Ben64> see that 1MB area? make a partition there with the bios_grub flag
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  but much easier to just go get a 4gb usb flash and install from that
<cfhowlett> bambanx, if you can download the ubuntu ISO to windows, you can then install it in virtualbox quite easily
<boern> damn im so much happier with ubuntu :3
<bambanx> i have a external hard drive , it have a information i dont wanna delete , can i put a installer there and dont delete my data?
<AnAlien> how do i use gparted? @ ben man
<bambanx> i dont wanna use virtualization, i want double boot
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  if you are worried about some data.. back it up. thats a golden rule.
<Ben64> AnAlien: come on, i'm not going to walk you through every mouse click
<cfhowlett> bambanx, ??? so set up a dual boot.  make a USB, install
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  you use vbox and a iso to DO a install to a real physical disk
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  but that will be a lot of work and other potential issues.
<bambanx> ok i think i will use the old way using a dvd
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  usb flash is much easier
<pfifo> bambanx: create a persistant USB install, and take ubuntu with you as you go
<Dr_Willis> and faster i find.
<bambanx> i am not sure if i have one here, the only i have is a external hard drive with a LOT of data
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  if you dont want to risk it then dont.. It should work. but  always have backups
<AnAlien> Well im sorry i dont know how to use this stuff. ive never used gparted bfore
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, i found a pen drive is of 16 gigas is ok?
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  you can even boot ubuntu ISO files from some rooted android phones with teh right app
<Ben64> AnAlien: its very easy to use, i suggest opening it
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  you can do a full instgall to 16gbs.. :) 4gb would be good for just installing
<AnAlien> i did
<pfifo> is there a way to force an app to use a certian pid? Id like my screen to run on pid 1000,2000,3000 etc so that I can reattach easily
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, is a special file for use with usb ?
<Ben64> pfifo: you run multiple screens?
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  huh? You just use some of the many tools out there to  image/put/burn the iso to the usb - making it a live-usb.
<pfifo> Ben64: yes, cant figure out how to run one as root and one as pfifo and one as...
<AnAlien> i have three options and i dont which one it is, but im assuming it the largest one.
<n4rcob0y> arch linux
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  the pendrivelinux site has several
<amunoz> Hi, Can someone who is using gnome 3.10 and the gnome-tweak-tool reproduce this bug? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1010509
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1010509 in gnome-tweak-tool "[abrt] gnome-tweak-tool-3.9.91-1.fc20: utils.py:308:__init__:TypeError: add_action() takes exactly 5 arguments (6 given)" [Unspecified,New]
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  with 16gb  You could put several differnt disrtos on that pendrive to play with.
<n4rcob0y> why not just install arch linux
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, i will l.ove to use my phone for install it too
<Ben64> n4rcob0y: this is #ubuntu , arch support and discussion elsewhere
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, u have a cool link for do that?
<bazhang> n4rcob0y, thats not helpful
<cfhowlett> n4rcob0y, wrong channel.  go to arch
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  with a rooted phone you can setuop where the phone boots a PC from an iso file stored on the phone.
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|n4rcob0y,
<ubottu> n4rcob0y,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pfifo> Ben64: so, how do I start an app with the pid of my choosing?
<Ben64> pfifo: pretty sure thats not possible
<AnAlien> well im leaving
<bezaban> pfifo: kernel handles pid of processes.  You can clone it with fork(), but this is basically not a way to identify processes, if you do, write the pid to a temporary or lock file
<pfifo> bezaban: I can get a list of the pid's but its easier to remember a number like 5000 over 5622
<genii> pfifo: If you write an init.d startup script for it, you can specify it there.
<Dr_Willis> why do you need the pid?
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: i run this 'screen -ra <pid>'
<bezaban> pfifo: it is, but you should either know the name of the process or if you write it to a file you can get the info from there easily
<Dr_Willis> screen has some list option i recall
<Dr_Willis> you got dozens of screen sessions going or somthing weird? ;)
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: yes, im trying toNOT use this list, i want to just know screen with pid 3000 is irc and such, and screen with 4000 is minecraft and stuff, and 5000 is emacs and gcc
<bezaban> not how it works
<Dr_Willis> that seems to sort of defeate part of the purpose of screen. having 1 screen and several terminals in it.
<Dr_Willis> cant screen sessions get named some how?
<Dr_Willis> or am i think ing of tmux
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: I know, I could put them all in the same screen session, but it gets... for lack of a better word... cluttered
<vemacs> personal opinion, but tmux is.. superior
<vemacs> doesn't randomly hang on long uptime periods
<vemacs> somehow uses much less CPU
<Dr_Willis> been using tmux here latelyu also
<bezaban> if you have them in screen can't you just kill the pane? or is that tmux only?
<pfifo> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<Dr_Willis> but i dont use 1/100th of its fetures
<vemacs> no concept of 'panes' in screen
<bezaban> right
<pfifo> im going to have to try this tmux, i hate screen
<Dr_Willis> i saw anoter multiplexer the other day,  vlct or somthing
<bezaban> tmux is fantastic
<Dr_Willis> byou is tmux with a friendlier front end also
<bezaban> I used screen for a while
<bezaban> but tmux is what made me utilize it for real
<bezaban> I'm probably just 'stupid' though
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, this way is good http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows ?
<zexcriz> pandaroot-gama_, hey are you there ? reply me it's urgent
<Dr_Willis> err. what was that other one, screen, tmux, byobu, 'twin *discontinued*' and i saw another the other day
<Dr_Willis> bambanx:  i use the pendrivelinux tools. theres dozens of tools out that can do it.. try them all
<bambanx> Dr_Willis, thanks for your help men
<pfifo> choosing my own pid would allow this as well, 'ssh -XC pfifo.net 'screen -ra 3000'"
<Dr_Willis> !info dvtm
<ubottu> dvtm (source: dvtm): Tiling window management for the console. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-1 (raring), package size 24 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Dr_Willis> there we go..
<Dr_Willis> dvtm is sort of nifty
<Dr_Willis> expecially on a framebuffer console with a huge # of characers/lines/rows
<bezaban> I'll have to check it out, but tmux is serving all myneeds atm
<bezaban> mostly use it in remote sessions
<Dr_Willis> I really really liked 'twin' for a long time. but i think its totally dead these days
<pfifo> these all let me detatch, so I can log off ssh, turn off my home computer, and then log back in later and continue my work?
<bezaban> they don't persist reboots on the machine you're running them on
<bezaban> but remotely yes
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  tmux,byou,screen. yes..
<pfifo> bezaban: no, dont need that, all remote
<Dr_Willis> not sure about dvtm  ;)
<pfifo> which one is better for emacs? emacs is why I hate screen
<Dr_Willis> im suprised emacs doent hve its own identical feature to do what screen does. ;)
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: I think it does
<Dr_Willis> i would not be suprised.
<Dr_Willis> EmacsOS  ;)
<pfifo> Im not that good at emacs though, I dont use most of its crap
<Dr_Willis> ive toyed with emacs over the years.. even on my amiga ages ago..
<Dr_Willis> but most f the time for my editing. i use vim, or geany
<Dr_Willis> i dont do a lot of codeing. ;) so it dosent matter a lot to me
<pfifo> i love geany... im prejudice aginst vim cause I had to abort a gentoo install due to vim popping up and not being able to get out of it... hated it ever since
<Dr_Willis> due to you not knowing the basics of vim? ;)
<DuncanNZ> pfifo: I always used to use geany but I've switched to vim now and could never go back
 * Dr_Willis recalls how many times people ask in here how come ^whatever dosent work in nano/pico/whatever ;) because they are using the ^ key... not ctrl
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: exactly
<Dr_Willis> vi i worth knowing the basics of. becuase often its the only text editor you may have on some dieing/recovery/oddball system
<Dr_Willis> and its not that hard to learn
<Dr_Willis> the whole idea of 'modes' just seems to confuse people
<pfifo> i agree, i know vi now, have it on my phone
<Dr_Willis> had a guy couldent understand vi modes, edit, insert, whatever... untill i pointed out to him that his everquest game did basically the same thing. ;) you had to go into 'hail' mode to talk to people, chat mode to chat and so forth. ;)
<Dr_Willis> instead of in move/attack mode. ;) by default
<pfifo> vi has a move/attack mode?
<Dr_Willis> only when emacs is also running
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<pfifo> crap, weve gotten way off topic here
<Dr_Willis> !info psdoom
<ubottu> Package psdoom does not exist in raring
<javanic> hello all
<javanic> anyone know what version of ubuntu would run best on a laptop with a 1.5gig processor and 512 of ram? trying to run 13.04 seems kinda slow
<cfhowlett> javanic, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for low spec/older devices like yours
<Dr_Willis> javanic:  lubuntu is the lightest full featured desktop. xubuntu is a close second.
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu is very decent in a lot of ways
<Dr_Willis> its trival to install both and try them both out
<javanic> what about functionality? xubuntu ok there?
<cfhowlett> javanic, xubuntu is the basis of UbuntuStudio.  Functionality meaning ... what?
<Dr_Willis> they both cover the basics of a desktop
<pfifo> javanic: there all "ubuntu" so to speek
<MACscr> why would a system that has a static ip setup for eth1 all of a sudden switch to a dhcp address?
<xirre> top -p PID -b -n1 | grep "PID" | awk '{print $9}' Seems to be giving similar CPU usage when running it 10 times for 10 different PIDs within 5 seconds. Why?
<javanic> if i was to upgrade to 1.5gig of ram would 13.04 run sufficiently?
<MACscr> javanic: if you have that low of ram, your cpu and video card is probably pretty old
<MACscr> are*
<cfhowlett> javanic, sounds like you've got an older device?  suggest you consider running Long Term Support version 12.04 until the next LTS comes out; 14.04
<Dr_Willis> more ram is always good. and i bet it would be a cheap upgrade for  the imporovement
<pfifo> javanic: id say add a video card, unity is heavy on graphics, hence the slowness
<MACscr> unity is very heavy on graphics. Sucks how inefficient it is
<cfhowlett> MACscr, it does what it's designed to do.  unrealistic to expect that all devices can handle it.
<javanic> so upgrade ram and run 12.04.. sounds like the best option? i don't need anything super fast.. it's just going to be used for web browsing and video mostly
<genii> javanic: You could also try in unity2d
<pfifo> javanic: then drop ubuntu and install lubuntu, its perfect for your use case
<MACscr> though ive found 13.04 to be pretty slow with any older hardware, running unity or any other alternative
<cfhowlett> javanic, added ram almost always justifies the ROI
<MACscr> cfhowlett: depends on the use and how much is already there
<MACscr> so you cant just make a blanket statement like that
<cfhowlett> MACscr, true
<javanic> it currently has 512 of ram and a 1.5g processor
<MACscr> javanic: notebook?
<javanic> its a dell insprion 1300... not even mine lol
<javanic> yes
<javanic> <MACscr> it's a notebook yes
<pfifo> cfhowlett: i can put my 2 1G sticks in this computer along side 2 of my 512's but it runs slower like that, better just to have the 4 512s
<Ari-Yang> javanic: if it's a notebook with limited speed, perhaps use lubuntu?
<Ari-Yang> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Ari-Yang> javanic: or switch over to a different DE?
<micahf> hey i'm really confused about multitouch
<MACscr> pfifo: power wise, its just better to run the 1gb sticks without the 512's
<high_fiver> how would I reverse this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6199130/
<micahf> why is it that 3-finger gestures work but not two finger gestures?
<micahf> i read the wiki page "Multitouch", which said to type "synclient"
<boern> i made my HDD READ only with "sudo mount -o ro /dev/sdb1 /mnt".. whats the command for make it write able again?
<cfhowlett> javanic, try this: install say xubuntu.  to add/test lxde (lubuntu desktop environment), you install lxde and switch over.  if you like that flavor instead, get lubuntu.  free to try, free to test, free to use
<boern> instead of ro something.. but i dont know what
<micahf> synclient says "couldn't find synaptics properties"
<pfifo> MACscr: i dont pay for the electric
<javanic> ok.. xubuntu it's gonna be i think. thanks everyone for your help! much appreciated
<cfhowlett> javanic, have fun, be safe
<bwayne> boern: unmount it and leave off the '-o ro' ?
<Ari-Yang> javanic: lubuntu is lighter than xubuntu I think
<MACscr> pfifo: congrats? my point is still correct
<javanic> i bid a good evening to all!
<boern> is the /mnt essential??
<Ari-Yang> ............I don't think he saw my message
<Ari-Yang> :|
<pfifo> boern: i think this will work 'mount -o remount,rw /mnt' but again, the disk has errors and that likel prevents it from mounting rw
<bwayne> boern: well, you have to mount it somewhere. :)
<boern> but i want it to show up in my devices section^^
<boern> with /mnt its not there x)
<boern> and not in my unity lauchner
<micahf> how can 3-finger multitouch work without synaptics?
<bwayne> boern: i'm sorry. i think i jumped in mid-conversation. i'm a little confused now.
<pfifo> boern: you really need to fix that filesystem, continuing that way your going is just going to cause headaches
<boern> i already format it to ext4..
<pfifo> bwayne: its an ntfs filesystem with errors, and no longer has a windows install to fix it
<boern> but the READ ONLY was still there^^
<pfifo> boern: that sounds bad... you normally have to unmount filesystems before formatting
<pfifo> boern: 'sudo umount /mnt' and see if it shows up in your devices
<buu> Is there anyway to tweak the 'disable track pad while typing' setting?
<boern> my problem is, that i cant put any data on my drive..
<boern> maby ext4 is the wrong file system?
<pfifo> boern: can you pastebin the output of 'mount && sudo fdisk -l'
<boern> http://pastebin.com/97jS3UJH
<Hundred> does Android and Windows 8 OS use standby mode or something, which is why you can use it instantly in a push of a button, does Ubuntu have a similar feature?
<pfifo> boern: are we talking about /dev/sdb1 here?
<pfifo> Hundred: yes, sleep or suspend
<cfhowlett> buu, settings>mouse and touchpad > behavior IIRC
<boern> year but thats the output.. this is my SSD i realize.. how can i get it to my HDD?
<boern> but there are both
<boern> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<boern> thats my HDD
<boern> the large one
<grimeton> boern: what's the error message?
<pfifo> boern: everything looks ok as far as formatting is concerend
<grimeton> boern: looks like you don't have the permissions to write!?
<boern> but i already did "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/boern"
<grimeton> boern: please paste ls -al /media
<pfifo> boern: ok i see, you just need to change the permissions
<boern> http://pastebin.com/7xdTSd3j
<boern> but i already dide
<boern> did
<grimeton> boern: chown boern:users /media/boern/
<grimeton> and chmod 775 /media/boern
<grimeton> then try again
<pfifo> boern: I would create a folder in /media/boern and set permissions there, then symlink it in my home folder, then save all my data in it
<pfifo> boern: have you considered mounting this partiton on /home
<boern> @<grimeton>
<boern> thanks
<boern> it worked :)
<pfifo> boern: if I were you I would use the ssd as / and the hdd as /home and getting rid of swap on the sdd
<Titanium> Dwarf thanks for help with my ubuntu install, i installed the driver from amd's website and it worked
<Titanium> the isntructions here are crap:
<Titanium> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<boern> thank you 2 for help :)
<boern> ext4 is really faster.. i had 80MB/s on NTFS and now on ext4 120MB/s
<pfifo> boern: the ntfs driver for linux leaves alot to be desired.
<pfifo> lol i guess we now know exactly how much it left to be desired... 40mb/s
<boern> i see..^^
<pfifo> boern: are you new to linux?
<boern> not really.. i have used it before .. but im no expert.. just an average user^^
 * bwayne wonders how AnAlien's install is going.
<boern> switched to windows 8 because of some games.. but windows makes me upset :S
<pfifo> boern: have you thought about mounting the hdd on /home? this has some advantages and dis advantages, on one hand /home being on the ssd will be fast... but if you use the hdd for /home it will allow you to store all your stuff in your home folder, and when you reinstall ubuntu, you can simply wipe the sdd, and leave all your data on the hdd... all the settings in your home folder will migrate to your new install as well
<bwayne> wouldn't have / on the sdd make ubuntu much faster as well?
<bwayne> *ssd
<pfifo> boern: also, I dont recommend having swap on the ssd, your ruining your disk if your using alot of swap
<bwayne> boern: pfifo has an excellent point there. you definitely don't want swap on you ssd.
<boern> sounds interesting.. but the swap was created automatically
<bwayne> boern: you can move it easily. it's something that should be considered for the health of you ssd.
<boern> a friend told me to change something in FSTAB to keep the ssd health
<bwayne> !ssd
<bwayne> boern: yes. there are a number of things one can do.
<pfifo> boern: you want to comment out the line in fstab that mounts the swap partition, and then use gparted to delete the partiton. you likely dont need swap but if you do, you can get gparted to create a swap partition on your hdd... or use a swap file
<boern> http://www7.pic-upload.de/06.10.13/yd8d5ms8jxy.png
<wfitzwater> bye
<boern> this is from an old ubuntu installation i had
<boern> its not from my current system
<boern> a friend told me, thats good for the SSD
<bwayne> boern: the arch wiki is a good resource --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives
<boern> but i think i will leave the ssd on /home because of the speed.. i dont think that i will do a reinstall of ubuntu.. i put my data on my HDD anyways
<boern> nice
<boern> should i do that fstab again?
<pfifo> boern: https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization#Mounting_SSD_filesystems
<micahf> why is it that when i run synclient, i get "Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?", but three and four finger gestures work?
<bitbyte> any of you guys know how to retrieve the last 10 previous public ups from one interface ?
<bwayne> boern: yes. you should do all that you can.
<boern> and why  shouldnt i have swap on my SSD? i thought a swap partition is essential?
<pfifo> boern: all the disk access will reduce the lifetime of your drive... if you want a swap, put it on the cheaper hdd
<boern> i dont know if i need a swap.. ubuntu made it .. can i delete it without any problems??
<pfifo> boern: swap is not essential, in fact, I dont reccommend having one at all
<boern> i have 8 GB of ram
<boern> so can i just delete the swap??
<bwayne> you may want swap if you suspend to disk
<pfifo> bwayne: ubuntu has disable hibernation... and its not needed for suspend
<bwayne> pfifo: disabled hibernation? interesting. happen to know why?
<pfifo> boern: you can delete the partition yes... you should also remove or comment the entry in fstab to prevent a warning from popping up at boot time
<pfifo> bwayne: too many problems
<boern> how do i delete the swap partition with gparted??
<bwayne> pfifo: ah yes. i remember reading about the many issues. now that i think about it, i think that was the main push for fast boot time. fast boot, no need for suspend.
<boern> because i cant modify my SSD
<boern> its all grey#
<pfifo> boern: boot a livecd and use gparted
<tahdas> i cant install steam on ubuntu 13.04 64 bit. And can i just use the skype for 12.04?
<pfifo> boern: im going afk for a bit
<boern> so in the FSTAB i just have to add "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0" right??
<boern> ok see u
<Ben64> boern: /tmp and swap are not related
<boern> this is my FSTAB now
<boern> http://pastebin.com/HXBhb65Y
<boern> is that correct?
<boern> for my SSD
<Ben64> boern: again, /tmp has nothing to do with swap
<boern> i have changed the "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noatime,mode=1777 0 0"
<boern> year
<boern> but im not talking about the SSD
<Ben64> you literally said "for my SSD"
<boern> to keep it health :P
<Ben64> you're switching tracks too much, focus on one thing at a time.
<boern> thats true multitasking xD
<boern> forget the swap thing
<boern> i will think about that and ask a friend as well
<Ben64> for the swap, if you have enough ram you can disable swap and be fine
<Ben64> and you really shouldn't have swap on a ssd
<boern> year.. but is there another way? i dont want to boot with live CD^^
<phantomcircuit> i have a precise install with backports that has the linux-image-generic-lts-raring package installed
<phantomcircuit> what's going on there?
<Ben64> boern: you don't need to reboot to get rid of swap
<boern> but how do i get rid of it
<Ben64> phantomcircuit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<Ben64> boern: how much ram do you have?
<boern> gparted dont let me modify
<boern> 8GB
<boern> DDR3
<kostkon> phantomcircuit: lts enablement stack. 12.04.3 comes with the raring stack
<Ben64> comment it out from the fstab, and use the command "swapoff" to disable it
<boern> #UUID=838c0494-705d-4873-b133-e1193e792435 none            swap ?
<Ben64> yep
<boern> and under that, i should write "swapoff"?
<Ben64> no, use the command to turn it off
<boern> thanks ;)
<boern> soo i will leave for today :D
<boern> soo late
<boern> 6 am lololo
<tahdas> hi can someone help me?
<Oddity> Probably. Don't ask to ask :P
<tahdas> what the image thing everone uses?
<tahdas> i need to post a screen shot
<genii> The PrintScreen button
<tahdas> yeah, but the site to upload the to
<genii> For temp, usually someplace like imagebin
<tahdas> thats not it
<Romance> hello, how do i create a wifi hotspot, i have 2 usb wifi adapter, one is connected to the wireless router(hotspot), so basically i have a working internet connection now, but i want to make my laptop as a hotspot or better be called Repeater by using that second usb wifi adapter, please?
<genii> tahdas: tinypic, photobucket, imageshack
<genii> It doesn't really matter which you use so long as it works.
<tahdas> yeah but i already have an count on one of them
<tahdas> imagur
<Guest7426> im trying to remove an efi entry and im trying to follow what this guy said but i keep getting the error Fatal: Couldn't open either sysfs or procfs directories for accessing EFI variables   http://askubuntu.com/questions/263028/how-can-i-remove-ubuntu-from-the-uefi-boot-options
<tahdas> http://i.imgur.com/I4yNobn.png
<Dr_Willis> Guest7426:  so does /procfs/ or /sysfs/ exist?
<Guest7426> im on the live disk Dr_Willis
<tech11> hi all, what is install development packages for gammamoo server?
<Dr_Willis> Guest7426:  No idea then. sorry
<Dr_Willis> !find gammamoo
<ubottu> Package/file gammamoo does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> dosent seem to be a gammamoo in the repos.
<tahdas> it wont let me install stuff via the app store, it just keeps giving the same message http://i.imgur.com/I4yNobn.png
<tech11> net_sysv_tcp.c:44:38: fatal error: sys/conf.h: No such file or directory
<Ben64> tech11: without any context nobody will be able to help you
<tech11> i am using ubuntu
<tech11> i am using ubuntu 13.02 in my linode
<Ari-Yang> wait what
<Ari-Yang> there's a 13.02?
<Ben64> no, theres 13.04
<tech11> i am using ubuntu 13.04 in my linode
<comodo_dragon> there is ubuntu 13.01
<tech11> net_sysv_tcp.c:44:38: fatal error: sys/conf.h: No such file or directory
<Ben64> thats still no context
<Ben64> !details | tech11
<ubottu> tech11: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ben64> comodo_dragon: no there isn't
<comodo_dragon> i am using it at the moment
<comodo_dragon> just google it
<genii> comodo_dragon: 13.10 with zero at the end is a ten as in the tenth month when it gets released. Not 13.1
<comodo_dragon> yes
<comodo_dragon> that i am using, beta version
<Dr_Willis> in version numbers - every digit counts ;)
<genii> Dr_Willis: Sometimes I think the first one for Oct whould be #.10.0
<Dr_Willis> i think they should just start calling them by the full date. ;) 2013-oct
<toothe> What configuration file does slapd use by default?
<Dr_Willis> man slapd may mention it near the end of the doc.  often thres a list of config  and other related files
<Dr_Willis> or try 'locate slapd' and see aht looks like a conf file
<toothe> yah, i'll just do that.
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to tell what my sftp port is?
<phong_> i remember i set it to diff port other then default 22
<phong_> help me
<plut0> ubuntu stops booting after mounting the file systems, any idea why its hung up?
<phong_> is there a way to find out what is my sftp port ?
<genii> toothe: It uses the slapd-config way now, all the schema files are included in /etc/ldap/ldap.conf and then the resulting config is made in /etc/ldap/slapd.d directory but you don't edit those. See  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openldap-server.html for more
<Dr_Willis> phong_:  nmap scan the server. look for any responding ports perhaps?
<genii> phong_: Maybe do netstat -tuna and see if one of the open ports looks familiar
<phong_> 2 people tell me 2 diff thing
<phong_> what should i do?
<Dr_Willis> and both may work...
<Dr_Willis> so try them both
<Dr_Willis> theres alwyas 12+ ways to do anything in linux
<phong_> i type nmap nothing show
<Dr_Willis> you COULD just look at the ssh config files where you set the port
<phong_> what is the actual command
<phong_> i'm new in ubuntu man
 * genii hands Dr_Willis 6 coffees and takes a half-a-dozen for himself
<Dr_Willis> i would suggest you stick to the default port.
<phong_> Dr_Willis, i did change a long time a g
<Dr_Willis> genii:  eating cookies riht now.
<phong_> Dr_Willis, i just forget what it is now
<genii> phong_: Please pastebin the out put of: netstat -tuna
<wilee-nilee> mmmm caffeine and sugar
<toothe> ahh, this document makes more sense than the openldap one.
<toothe> its more specific to ubuntu.
<Hodapp> ew, leave the sugar out of the caffeine
<ghgh> heello
<phong_> genii, http://pastebin.com/H5xC9U1Y
<tech11> i have a problem with gammamoo server. i'm running version 13.04 when i try to do make gammamoo server. i get the following output: net_sysv_tcp.c:44:38: fatal error: sys/conf.h: No such file or directory and make: *** [net_proto.o] Error 1 but i expected it to do make.
<buu> Hey, does ubuntu have anyway to mess with the sensitivity or exact details of lock trackpad while typing?
<buu> Beyond just the standard applet config?
<phong_> genii, ???
<Dr_Willis> xubuntu has a 'disable touchpad while typeing' check boxc in itsd mouse configs
<dirdirdir> hellohello
<genii> phong_: It's almost certainly one of the last 5 on the list
<Dr_Willis> other then that.. not seen anything else
<Dr_Willis> of course that checkbox dosent work on my pc. but i have a command that toggles my touchpad
<phong_> genii, i dont think so..
<phong_> genii,  anyway, how to change it to default then
<dirdirdir> Guys, which browser do you use and why?
<phong_> or to any other port?
<phong_> genii, how to change sftp port then?
<genii> phong_: All the other ports are well known services
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  try them all   - use what you like
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  i find it depends on what site im going to. ;) due to how my browsers are setup
<phunyguy> I cannot seem to get Facebook chat to connect in Empathy... keeps saying "Account requires authorisation".  Any ideas?
<tech11> i have a problem with gammamoo server. i'm running version 13.04 when i try to do make file for gammamoo server. i get the following output: net_sysv_tcp.c:44:38: fatal error: sys/conf.h: No such file or directory and make: *** [net_proto.o] Error 1 but i expected it to do make file.
<dirdirdir> thank Dr. Also, is there any risk running chromium?
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  its a well known and  supported browser.
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: and how do you classify them?
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  you did install all the needed -dev packages?
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: Ok, ty.
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  i use  one i got all suped up with addblocks and stuff for normal browsing. ;) then one without the stuff for watching hulu and crunchyroll basically
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: how do you get to talk me the way you do (showing my nickname after what you say and also your name turns red)??
<genii> phong_: My bet of those is: 5353 (unless you're using it for some obfuscated DNS which is normally 53), or 52826
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  thats your irc client doing it.
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  it just flags your own nick
<Dr_Willis> My name is not red here. ;)
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: oh, lel, tyvm :D
<dirdirdir> yes, indeed, haha
<dirdirdir> and which broswer do you use for each?
<dirdirdir> sounds like a very good idea, btw
<tech11> what is install -dev package?
<Dr_Willis> ff has better support for adblocks and flash downloaders
<zexcriz> i have installed ftp and openssh server, but how can i make automatically discoverable on my mobile device ?
<david_> I have installed lamp for the first time and was wondering if there was anything else I needed to know about(commands ect) ?)
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  if you want to compile stuff that uses the sdl libraries.. theres the assoicated sdl 'dev' packages that contain the ccode you need to compile against the devs. (the includes and so forth)
<peemak> nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> for example. ;)
<peemak> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LLckfan> Hello
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: so you leave chromium for the streaming?
<Dr_Willis> if i wanted to compile 'weechat' from source with the latest source. i could  use 'sudo apt-get build-dep weechat' to pull in all known nee3ded -dev packages that weechat uses
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  yep sometimes. ;)
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: ok n-n tyvm
<reisio> LLckfan: hi
<Dr_Willis> havent been watching vidoes on the pc much. ;) been using the roku
<phong_> how to know my current user
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: I'm gonna try them now (btw, i'm on elementary luna atm)
<LLckfan> I have a Gateway laptop and when I opened the lid the power light was on but the laptop was asleep. When I pushed the power it started flashing with the lights for the light bulb and the battery but only when it was plugged in. Is this a sign I need a new tip end for my charger?
<genii> phong_: whoami
<phong_> genii, do you have teamviewer?
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: what's that roku?
<phong_> i still can't see it connect with 5353
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  a set top box/media player/internet video player
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, How do you have it set in power to awake from sleep, mine is just moving the mouse.
<dirdirdir> sounds like something i want, hahaha
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: i was trying to use miniTube, but it seems to be missing something, 'cause it doesn't play the videos...
<Dr_Willis> dirdirdir:  i just use flash-downloader extensions in the browser mainly
<genii> phong_: Are you ssh into that box or on it locally?
<tech11> Unable to locate package dev
<LLckfan> wilee-nileeI had to push the power button as it was turned off because of the lid being shut
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: that's what i want to be doing
<phong_> locally still now work...ginii
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: you sound like  a very inteligent person ;P
<phong_> genii, i have teamviewer id: 710 235 809
<dirdirdir> Dr_Willis: thank you so much for the help :)
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  dev is not a single packge.. Most All the lbaries and stuff have '-dev' packages in addation to their normal package.
<genii> phong_: I don't currently have Teamviewer
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  do an 'apt-cache search sdl | grep dev' for example
<phong_> pls man
<phong_> can't you download it?
<genii> phong_: If you do: ps aux | grep sshd           ...is there a result?
<phong_> l;et me try
<genii> phong_: I'd rather do it the long tortuous way
<zexcriz> phong_, what's your issue ?
<Dr_Willis> info python-dev
<Dr_Willis> !info python-dev
<ubottu> python-dev (source: python-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.4-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 45 kB
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, First you said asleep, now its off, there is also hibernate, what was it?
<genii> zexcriz: Forgot what nonstandard port he set sftp to use
<phong_> genii, phong_    2586  0.0  0.0  14576   916 pts/0    S+   00:46   0:00 grep --color=auto sshd
<Seven_Six_Two> I would like the automate the creation of a new website, including apache config, directory creation, etc, but I don't know what to use to do the config file modifications. Is this a sed or gawk thing?
<genii> OK, so it's not running.
<phong_> zexcriz, i dont know what is my sftp port number
<phong_> not running?
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, As far as us being able to check if its charging you can check it with the computer on.
<phong_> how to run it
<Ben64> phong_: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Port
<zexcriz> genii, and phong_ ok :)
<genii> phong_: If you do: sudo service ssh start     ...and then please pastebin result again of: netstat -tuna
<phong_> [sudo] password for phong_:
<phong_> ssh: unrecognized service
<Dr_Willis> it may be sshd
<Dr_Willis> tab completiom may help fill in the right name  ;)
<Ben64> phong_: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Port
<LLckfan> It was asleep
<LLckfan> It was not powered done'
<Dr_Willis> sudo service ssh<tab>    restart
<LLckfan> down*
<pfifo> Dr_Willis: why python-dev?
<LLckfan> If the lights are n ot flashing it charges when plugged in
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, turn it on and check if it's charging, that was the question right, basically?
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  it was an example of a -dev package
<phong_> genii, phong_@p:~$ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep Port
<phong_> cat: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: No such file or directory
<phong_> what could be wrong?
<genii> phong_: sftp should be using whatever port the ssh daemon is set to, so if we start that and see what port is different than before, you know what port sftp is using
<zexcriz> phong_, they make sure you have installed openssh
<Ben64> phong_: looks like you don't have ssh server installed then
<plut0> init: failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: connection refused
<LLckfan> wilee-nilee I am on it right now
<phong_> well..how to do it then?
<Ben64> phong_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<LLckfan> No that was not the question
<tech11> dr_willis apt-casche search sdl | gerp dev' for example
<Dr_Willis> tech11:  he wanted to know about devb packages..
<Dr_Willis> that just gives some that exist
<phong_> it is installing processs....thanks..
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, The tip of your charger is a charging issue correct?
<phong_> genii, it is done...next?
<LLckfan> no
<wilee-nilee> LLckfan, Then spell it out with more details and tab complete nicks when you are talking with another user.
<phong_> genii, are you there sir?
<LLckfan> All I want to know is if I should buy a new charger tip
<genii> phong_: Yes. So if you start now the ssh by: sudo service ssh start     .... the result of: netstat -tuna      should show port 22 as being used and you should be able to use that for sftp
<reisio> how much is a new charger tip?
<reisio> compare that to how much your time is worth and how long you've been talking about this
<Dr_Willis> LLckfan:  id say yes. :)  unless you cant afford one. then you cant. so it dosent matter
<phong_> genii, yep i see 22
<phong_> let me test
<phong_> genii, work like charm
<phong_> thanks genii
<LLckfan> But it chages still
<genii> phong_: Then if you require, you can set the line Port 22  to something different in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make it run on some other port
<genii> phong_: You're welcome
<ddy> h
<plut0> anyone know how to fix this? init: failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: connection refused
<justanotheruser> Suddenly I am having problems with my sound. The sound doesn't play though my speakers or  headphones. My volume manager program is saying the sound is fine. I have restared alsa-utils, but it hasn't fixed the problem. If someone has a remedy please highlight me.
<pfifo> !details | plut0
<ubottu> plut0: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> !sound | justanotheruser
<ubottu> justanotheruser: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<plut0> ubuntu is not booting, it mounts the root file system then stops, no error
<pfifo> plut0: has it ever booted?
<plut0> pfifo: no, new install
<pfifo> plut0: did you enable LVM?
<plut0> pfifo: zfs root
<pfifo> plut0: and you can verify it mounts properly?
<plut0> pfifo: yes. booting with init=/bin/bash
<zexcriz> i have installed ftp and openssh server, but how can i make automatically discoverable on my mobile device ?
<plut0> pfifo: all the partitions mount fine
<Dr_Willis> zexcriz:  just ssh to your ip. you may need to set up port forwarding on the router
<zexcriz> Dr_Willis, setting up manually has no issue, i have to enter the host ip and then i can access easily, but i am interested to do in such a way that my mobile device can scan those service and i can directly authenticate into it.
<Dr_Willis> zexcriz:  you normally dont auto 'scan' ssh and ftp.
<Dr_Willis> you can set up ssh clients with ssh keys to connect withoug needing a password
<LLckfan> hello
<Dr_Willis> then theres all those fun dynamic-dns services that can route you if your ip changes
<justanotheruser> Hey thanks Dr_Willis, the troubleshooting worked
<reisio> LLckfan: hi again
<Dr_Willis> justanotheruser:  thats a first. ;P
<phong_> genii, is there a way to change the default port 22 for sftp ?
<phong_> genii, like change it to listen to 9999
<genii> phong_: I already explained how earlier :)
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<genii> phong_: eg: "Then if you require, you can set the line Port 22 to something different in /etc/ssh/sshd_config to make it run on some other port"
<pfifo> plut0: im stumped, dont know enough about zfs to even suggest a course of action
<genii> phong_: The port ssh daemon uses is what sftp will use
<Dr_Willis> if you want to use ssh - you should spend a little time and learn it.  its worth the effort
<plut0> pfifo: i'm more interested in why init is screwed up?
<zexcriz> Dr_Willis, ok :)
<Dr_Willis> pfifo:  is zfs in the  official kernel now?
<Dr_Willis> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<pfifo> plut0: it looks like init cant communicate with upstart, possibly due to zfs not supporting fifos
<plut0> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<pfifo> plut0: again, im not familiar with zfs
<plut0> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<plut0> i'm getting past kernel booting and file systems mounting
<plut0> seems like init is screwed up
<plut0> i have a shell currently
<plut0> i can't run "init 1"
<Ben64> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Ben64> hmm... well plut0 ... "init" doesn't do what you think it will for most runlevels
<plut0> init 1 used to run single mode, what does it do now?
<Dr_Willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Dr_Willis> im not even sure what it does these days
<Dr_Willis> you rarey see the use of init mentoned in ubuntu docs or help guides
<genii> Should actually still go to single user
<Ben64> yeah it should
<Ben64> but you can do that from grub
<genii> plut0: Did you try: telinit 1     ...instead?
<plut0> init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<plut0> that directory structure doesn't even exist
<genii> "connection refused" intimates perhaps it doesn't have write permission. So it wouldn't exist if this is the case.
<plut0> not really familiar with upstart
<plut0> didn't think init had dependencies
<plut0> how does it work?
<Dr_Willis> upstart replaces sysv - so its the main  proces to start  all the services,  theresd the upstart cookbook web site with a lot of good info
<Ben64> why zfs anyway?
<plut0> Ben64: lots of features
<pfifo> plut0: get into a rescue shell and try this 'dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl' and then 'ln -s /bin/true /sbin/initctl'
<Ben64> ext4 has lots of features :D
<Ponch0> Hello, I recently recently installed ubuntu and upon turning the computer on I get a message that ubuntu_???_swap1 is not ready or not present???
<reisio> Ponch0: do not fear!
<reisio> Ponch0: it still boots up, right?
<rrm> would you recommend me 1015E-DS03 as a ubuntu computer?
<reisio> rrm: what make?
<rrm> reisio: asus
<reisio> asus is usually pretty linux friendly, they even embed it in some of their boxes
<reisio> 1015e?
<rrm> reisio: yeah, its new it seems, my thinkpad R40 is getting slow
<Ponch0> reisio: ithe computer boots up, wether swap1 boots I do not know
<plut0> pfifo: i saw that thread, didn't help
<reisio> rrm: apparently some people ship the 1015e with ubuntu preinstalled
<reisio> rrm: so likely everything works as expected
<rrm> reisio: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231067
<plut0> if i try to pass "init=1" to grub, it fails with "Target filesystem doesn't have requested 1"
<reisio> Ponch0: cat /proc/swaps
<reisio> rrm: yeah... if it ships with Ubuntu, it's all going to work
<reisio> newegg wouldn't keep something up that is a scam
<reisio> hence it is not
<reisio> so is your question would we recommend it in general as a laptop, vs others?
<reisio> it looks about right for $230
<Ponch0> reisio: only this: "/dev/dm-2" is present.
<reisio> for another $100, in the USA, you could get >2GHz proc, 3+GB RAM, and dedicated graphics (and probably less battery life)
<reisio> Ponch0: size/used/priority?
<Ponch0> partition	8269820	0	-1
<pfifo> plut0: did you perform the diversion during the install?
<reisio> Ponch0: well that 0 doesn't look quite right, but I suppose it could have just not been used yet
<plut0> pfifo: no just for troubleshooting
<reisio> Ponch0: grep -i swap1 /etc/fstab
<rrm> reisio: yeah, since my thinkpad r40 is old... i do not care about speed, just have and ssd around and 8gb or ddr3
<reisio> rrm: well I mean, it'll be plenty fast for the average person
<reisio> I was just offering you a price differential
<Ponch0> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<pfifo> plut0: during the install did you upgrade or install anything or are you still dealing with a vanilla debootstap core
<reisio> Ponch0: ah
<reisio> Ponch0: sounds like it is used, just not as early as whatever is complaining is checking
<plut0> pfifo: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<reisio> rrm: wow that has vt-x
<Ponch0> reisio: thank you
<rrm> reisio: i know, i look at that too.  i rarely use cd/dvd  all is online and have an external cd/dvd
<reisio> that's one of the cheaper vt-x boxes I've seen
<paulus68_1> is there a way to install packages during setup of a server install?
<Ponch0> Should I do a reinstall, to see if it continues?
<reisio> rrm: sounds good then
<kalIeskrIma> hi its this ubuntu help?
<reisio> rrm: if you're picky about keyboards you might want to try it first, in person
<paulus68_1> through terminal
<reisio> looks like one of those asus flat chiclet 'boards
<reisio> Ponch0: oh did you just install?
<plut0> pfifo: looks like debstrap, ubuntu-minimal, grub and a few other things
<reisio> Ponch0: you could, if you're bored, but expecting a different result from the same process isn't exactly logical
<reisio> not that it doesn't happen
<reisio> kalIeskrIma: yes
<pfifo> plut0: yeah you did if you followed this to a t... you need to add that diversion before you do ant apt-getting
<Ponch0> reisio: yes few days ago.
<reisio> Ponch0: you probably aren't the first person to have encountered such an error
<pfifo> plut0: 5.5 right after locale-gen
<kalIeskrIma>  ok I have a problemI has ubuntu 12.04 and just tried to update to 12.10
<pfifo> plut0: then remove it before first reboot
<reisio> Ponch0: in fact, it probably isn't even a problem
<plut0> pfifo: the dpkg-diversion step isn't part of these instructions
<reisio> Ponch0: it's probably just an expected side effect of encrypted swap
<Ponch0> reisio: thank you sir.
<rrm> reisio: yeah, the processor is not bad, i just want to find out if i can bump the memory since i got 2x 4gb ddr3
<pfifo> plut0: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/430224
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 430224 in upstart (Ubuntu) "init: support chroots" [Medium,Fix released]
<reisio> Ponch0: if you actually need swap, and it isn't working
<reisio> Ponch0: you will notice :) your system will slow to a crawl
<tozen> hi all! is it normal having 12.04 getting linux-headers-lts-quantal as part of todays updates?
<reisio> Ponch0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943899
<Ponch0> reisio: aah will look out for that :D
<reisio> tozen: something make you think it wouldn't be?
<plut0> pfifo: so i need to replace initctl then run the apt-get installs?
<Ponch0> wow thank you for the link, i'll read through it
<kalIeskrIma> everythIng went fine until the laptop restarted to mount the ubuntu 12.10. after that I got just a loading to ubuntu screen and after that a black screen with underscore sIgn....no keyboard buttons work and I have shut down the pc. after that I tried to not from cd...ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04...nothIng same problem......help please!
<tozen> reisio: emmm 12.04 is precise
<reisio> Ponch0: I'm not convinced it's anything more than a script that hasn't been giving a conditional for encrypted swap just because it wasn't a priority, but it could be :p
<reisio> tozen: are you having a problem?
<reisio> kalIeskrIma: CTRL+ALT+F2?
<Ponch0> Understood.
<plut0> pfifo: what are the details?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kalIeskrIma> let me try..Im new to ubuntu and don't know key words.. I exec trIed to edIt settIngs wIth addIng nomode bootIng
<tozen> reisio: well. i've no problems just confused and curious about the meaning
<pfifo> plut0: check this page and see how they do the diversion, it looks very similiar to what your doing, and explains a few things... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<genii> tozen: Precise-changes Digest, Vol 25, Issue 5 shows that it was put into precise-proposed, so you must have that enabled
<tozen> genii: ok, thx
<kalIeskrIma> no ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't work, been holding for a minute
<reisio> well, you wouldn't want to hold it anyways :)
<reisio> in the event you don't trust your keystrokes/keys/keyboard/etc., tapping a couple times works best
<reisio> but take a look at what ubottu said
<kalIeskrIma> ok...be back in a min...
<genii> tozen: You can check all the changes at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/
<paulus68_1> Is there a way to install other packages during install of a ubuntu server ? I need to install open-iscsi package but don't know how to do so
<reisio> paulus68_1: you need it before installation/bootup?
<paulus68_1> reisio: this is what I try to do on a hp proliant ML310:  I have activated in my bios the embedded Sata Raid (raid 1)  and during install it gives the message (one of more drives containing serial ata raid configurations have been found do you wish to activate these raid devices  yes or no
<paulus68_1> reisio: when clicking on yes I get configure Iscsi volumes undo change to partitions and finish partitioning and write changes to disk
<kali_eskrima> @reisio: so i tried to see the info given to me by ubuntu and the first portion doesnt help, but the rest seems could.. will this command in terminal help me? gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<paulus68_1> reisio: when selection on configure ISCSI volumes it asks me to enter target IP and username (these are 2 internal hard drives)
<reisio> kali_eskrima: not on its own...
<kali_eskrima> by the way the CTRL+ALT+F2 doesnt work for me
<reisio> you said
<kali_eskrima> how do you mean,? once i input the command, should the terminal start processing?
<kali_eskrima> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f2 gets to the consoles
<pfifo> plut0: im going to give this zfs root a shot tomorrow... I love to tinker with this kind of stuff, will you be around? I can keep you informed about progress and problems I run into.
<kali_eskrima> also when i added the nomodeset, it started loading something and thats it, stopped there didnt do anything, just black screen with loading title and underscore in the next line
<kali_eskrima> why it wouldnt just boot from a ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 dvd..?
<kali_eskrima> like add to the dvd reader and start it.. its not boothing. :(
<Dr_Willis> because its most likely a video driver issue
<Dr_Willis> you plan on sticking to 12.10? or are going to upgrade further?
<kali_eskrima> @dr willis. ok i had installed from the dvd ubuntu 12.04 couple a days ago. today i decided to update/download the ubuntu 12.10 (actually upgrade), this was made through update software on desktop in ubuntu 12.04
<kali_eskrima> everything was going fine until it downloaded all the components and asked me to restart the pc
<Dr_Willis> if the system was just a few days old. a clean install woukld be just as well. but you do realoize theres 13.04 and soon 13.10 out?
<kali_eskrima> when i restarted the pc it just crashed, it didnt wanted to load the ubuntu... nothing
<kali_eskrima> so im stuck with not working ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> i cant see much reason to use 12.10  most people either use the LTS , or the latest.. not whats in betwen
<kali_eskrima> yes i do know
<Ari-Yang> Akaigo-Arc 3.11.3-031103-generic x86_64 Description: Ubuntu 12.10 Codename: quantal
<Ari-Yang> :x
<Ari-Yang> I'm still on 12.10 xD;
<Ari-Yang> and the reason is that I'm too cautious to upgrade to 13.04
<Ari-Yang> doesn't matter anyway because I use a mainline kernel and latest mesa and open source ati driver
<Dr_Willis> mosy 'normal' people... ;0
<kali_eskrima> @dr willis. i wanted to update gradually. i actually purchased an original ubuntu 12.10 dvd, which doesnt work at all and is not bootable. thats why i download in the first place the 12.04 and made me an iso bootable dvd....
<Dr_Willis> kali_eskrima:  theres not much point in using 12.10 unless you hage some very specfial reasons to do so.
<kali_eskrima> who is normal.......? only the setting on the washing machines... :P
<Dr_Willis> stick to 12.04 or the latest release.
<kali_eskrima> i thought the latest release was 12.10 as it was giving me the option in the "search for the update and latest software"
<Dr_Willis> the rlease version is the year/month
<Dr_Willis> and theres a new release every 6 mo
<GlemSom> I would like to ssh to a server, and run a sudu. I've create a script to return the password, and I execute the sudo like this:  'sudo_askpass=returnpass.sh sudo -s bash test2.sh'  Why does that still give me  'sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified' ?
<Dr_Willis> 12.10 is almost a year old
<kali_eskrima> oh ok. yeah im new to this and im learning still.. so much to learn.
<Ari-Yang> kali_eskrima: if you don't like to update every 6months or so.... stick with LTS
<Ari-Yang> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<reisio> GlemSom: shouldn't need to do that
<Ari-Yang> !EOL | kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<GlemSom> reisio, Ok, then what is needed for sudo to take a password from either stdin, or another askpass program - without stealing the tty ?
<kali_eskrima> anyway how do i fix now the laptop, that is not loading not the 12.04 bootable cd nor in the grub 2.0 mode
<Dr_Willis> GlemSom:  i think that could be considered a major security issue.
<mrkent> I got this new xps desktop, but it won't seem to let me boot from usb (which i plan to use to install ubuntu)
<reisio> GlemSom: I meant you shouldn't need to send a pass
<Dr_Willis> night all
<GlemSom> reisio, It is needed, to elevate the user to admin.
<reisio> GlemSom: that's what sudo does
<GlemSom> reisio, Yeap - exactly :) Kinda why I'm using sudo... ;)
<kali_eskrima> ok what is that !LTS will that help me restore my desktop and run ubutnu ?
<reisio> GlemSom: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22sudo%20over%20ssh%22
<kali_eskrima> confused here sorry. it looks hopeless because nothing works, except that if i press del or shift will bring me to the menu grub
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<kali_eskrima> what should i do when i get to the advanced options... i tried using the command line in terminal but i dont know what should i type in to restore... i already tried the nomode
<rainbowwarrior> hello , does anyone here know if Ubuntu 13.04 works fine with an acer v5 Touch Screen laptop please ?
<GlemSom> reisio, Sadly, that does not solve the actual problem, of sudo not picking up an askpass program... which is needed...
<linu> hi all i would like to install windows 7 on my ubuntu 12.04 pc using virtualbox,where i can get iso file for windows 7
<reisio> linu: online, or from an existing installation
<reisio> rainbowwarrior: "v5" is the whole model?
<pers3us> linu: Buy one...
<reisio> rainbowwarrior: chances are if you boot the install media and hit 'try', it will be apparent whether it works or not
<mrkent> The windows bootloader just automatically goes into windows, and the UEFI never lets me boot from usb
<mrkent> anyone know how to solve this?
<gulag2013> Seriously, you best bet is to try an evaluation copy of windows 8 preview.. Then again this is ubuntu support I think Ask in  #Windows.
<Ari-Yang> linu: http://www.w7forums.com/threads/official-windows-7-sp1-iso-image-downloads.12325/
<genii> linu: If you already have a running Win 7 you can use BartPE to make a cd image
<rainbowwarrior> reisio my bad its an acer Aspire v5-531P/571P
<rainbowwarrior> ok thank you reisio :o)
<kali_eskrima> ok what about how do u add a two or more partitions when installing ubuntu 12.04. or when the os is already installed. do you need a program?
<linu> genii i dont have windows i have used only ubuntu
<genii> linu: Well, so then you'd need to purchase a legitimate Windows someplace.
<Ari-Yang> linu: or use DaxLoader.... which tricks windows to thinking it's been activated
<genii> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<kali_eskrima> @ Ari-Yang what it means !LTE
<Ari-Yang> '>__>
<Ari-Yang> kali_eskrima: pardon?
<rainbowwarrior> aww the coffee gone :(
<Tyler> test
<reisio> awe
<kali_eskrima> you mendtioned before tree words with exclamatory sign? what it means?
<plut0> pfifo: yeah i should be around tomorrow
<Ari-Yang> !LTS > kali_eskrima
<ubottu> kali_eskrima, please see my private message
<genii> Tyler: Yes, we see what you type
<Ari-Yang> !EOL > kali_eskrima
<Tyler> thanks I haven't used this before so just getting used to it
<genii> kali_eskrima: The ! makes ubottu try to look up a fun fact about whatever comes after the !
<Tyler> Is there a spiceworks it channel?
<reisio> Tyler: /msg alis list *spiceworks*
<rainbowwarrior> anyone seen my brain there was something i wanted to ask, but now i forgot what it was lol :(
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > rainbowwarrior
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior, please see my private message
<oilerff> go to #physics and find it
<kali_eskrima> so when do u use ! and where do u use it?
<rainbowwarrior> lol oilerff
<Tyler> Thank you reisio
<oilerff> lol
<kali_eskrima> and how do i add two different partitions. im in the program of "installation type" and new partiion. i have /dev/sda and free space 750156 mb options. what next? add????
<kali_eskrima> anyone knows?
<Tyler> I typed /msg alis list spiceworks and nothing happens what am i doing wrong?
<genii> Tyler: I'd just suggest to join #spiceworks and ask there
<tozen> kali_eskrima: what the matter?
<kali_eskrima> anyone knows where can i get more help on my installation of ubuntu and partition creating?
<hasnoidea> hey all, all of a sudden the script that happily rotated my display on lightdm startup stopped working on my uptodat  12.04 desktop, what can possibly be wrong? I'm just running "xrandr -o left" in the script specified via display-setup-script in my /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file
<kali_eskrima> @tozen   Plenty matters but i was wondering how do u create the partition, actuall 2, on the installation type..
<kali_eskrima>  how do i add two different partitions. im in the program of "installation type" and new partiion. i have /dev/sda and free space 750156 mb options.
<kali_eskrima> @tozen that was for you, the copied text. thanks
<kali_eskrima> by the way why the 12.04 is always crashing?
<tozen> kali_eskrima: well my 12.04 never crashed
<kali_eskrima> that was in the first place the reason i upgraded to 12.10, when everything crashed. i didnt touched anything but just restart the pc for installing 12.10.. weird!!!!
<tozen> kali_eskrima: what distro do u hava?
<tozen> *have
<useelin> hi all. how effective block inciming udp port?
<Valdus> all:  anyone have a good guide to securing ubuntu?
<kali_eskrima> its not program itself, its just here and there will give me the error messages and i send it
<kali_eskrima> what is distro?
<Valdus> 12.04 LTS
<tozen> kali_eskrima: 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10?
<oilerff> distribution
<reisio> Valdus: against what?
<Praka> hello
<useelin> and how see chat history all
<kali_eskrima> i had 12.04
<kali_eskrima> upgraded to 12.10...............my sistem crashed. didnt wont to work, just black screen with underscore
<kali_eskrima> didnt got much help, so i finally found how to reinstall to 12.04
<Valdus> reisio: just general stuff, I'm not thinking of anything specific.
<kali_eskrima> im new to ubuntu and i maybe know 5% of it, so im sorry for ignorance
<tozen> kali_eskrima: here is link about partitioning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<Valdus> reisio: I don't know much about OS vulnerabilities.  I want to learn about what potential vulnerabilites are out there for ubuntu so i can secure my box
<reisio> mmm
<Ben64> Valdus: depends what you plan to run on it
<Gentoo64> ubuntu comes with apparmor which can contain an attacker, maybe worth learning
<helmut_> hi
<reisio> IME you don't learn much from docs on securing systems, as they don't really explain why what they tell you to do is useful
<reisio> all the most informed security experts spend all their time trying to break things
<reisio> helmut_: hi
<Valdus> Ben64: As of now I'm probably just going to be running stuff like virtualbox, pidgin, skype, firefox, chrome, bitcoin, wireshark, rhythmebox, and thunderbird
<Gentoo64> Valdus: keep it all up to date
<Gentoo64> that will help
<Ben64> Valdus: usually its the server type stuff that has vulnerabilities
<Valdus> Gentoo64: I'll checkout apparmor, sounds interesting
<Gentoo64> not really, but that allows people to remotely exploit
<Ben64> Valdus: you should be safe, but i'd recommend adblockplus, and to avoid shady websites and running strange commands or executables
<bigkrex> honestly if security is a real concern check out #openbsd
<Ben64> Gentoo64: thats what i mean
<Ben64> bigkrex: please don't
<Gentoo64> adblock wont help against vulnerabilitys
<Gentoo64> or you mean noscript
<Ben64> it'll help against bad flash ads
<Valdus> oh yea, i need to get noscript, thanks for reminding me
<Gentoo64> firefox and chromium are really secure browsers
<Ben64> yeah, don't use IE :P
<Valdus> Ben64: is there an HTTPSalways plugin for firefox or chrome so I don't accidently use http?
<Gentoo64> https everywhere
<Valdus> Gentoo64: thanks
<Valdus> Gentoo64: and on a side note, do you guys happen to know how to get pentadactyl working with the newer firefox hahah?
<Valdus> or do i need to downgrade?
<Gentoo64> no idea
<reisio> Valdus: it doesn't work?
<tcatsunent> i am the system admin at my company;just started, and i got a temperature alert emailed  that shows the server room to be two degrees over its preset limit
<Valdus> reisio: won't let me install the plugin with firefox 24
<tcatsunent> is this something i should be really worried about?
<Gentoo64> tcatsunent: depends how stable the temp normally is
<reisio> Valdus: hang on
<Gentoo64> tcatsunent: 2 degrees isnt a lot
<darkXplo_> hii anyone can help me with UPW
<reisio> Valdus: http://dpaste.com/1407279/plain/
<darkXplo_> UFW
<tcatsunent> i haven't been there long enough to know i just wasn't sure if it warranted me going to work on my day off to turn down the thermostat in the office or something
<Gentoo64> darkXplo_: what do you want to know
<aeon-ltd> tcatsunent: there are too many things that could cause a 2 degree change in temp
<tcatsunent> well it was cold most the week so my guess is someone turned up the heat and now that today was a warm day that is probably the cause
<Ben64> tcatsunent: really not a question for #ubuntu but you should start worrying if it keeps going up
<darkXplo_> i had installed UFW on my server.. i can disable ports.. but when a ufw status is done it gives a ufw-init error
<Valdus> reisio: thnx i'll try that
<tcatsunent> yeah this just the first channel i added, thank you
<darkXplo_> @Gentoo64 i had installed UFW on my server.. i can disable ports.. but when a ufw status is done it gives a ufw-init error
<darkXplo_> any idea?
<Gentoo64> doesnt ubuntu come with ufw on server
<darkXplo_> yes its already there by default.. but i did an upgrade though
<Gentoo64> no idea
<darkXplo_> hmm ok
<darkXplo_> first time im here.. and it starts good already
<darkXplo_> netstat -antpl
<darkXplo_> huh.. fuck.. error
<Blacksheep9> Guys can someone please help me with the sound.
<Valdus> didn't work :/
<bigkrex> what's the next LTS?
<aeon-ltd> Blacksheep9: describe it the best you can in one line
<Calinou> bigkrex: 14.04 (april 2014)
<bigkrex> thx
<Calinou> LTS are released every 2 years, and are supported for 5 years
<nn0101> darkXplo_: there's a very simple fw gui for new users called firestarter
<darkXplo_> nn0101 im using ubuntu on VPS so i dont have access for GUI..
<darkXplo_> ubuntu-server on VPS
<darkXplo_> just ssh
<aeon-ltd> ssh -x?
<oilerff> GlemSom brings happiness to the world. 16.7% lines contained smiling faces. :)
<oilerff> rainbowwarrior isn't a sad person either, smiling 11.1% of the time.
<oilerff> rainbowwarrior seems to be sad at the moment: 22.2% lines contained sad faces. :(
<oilerff> kali_eskrima is also a sad person, crying 3.0% of the time.
<FloodBot1> oilerff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aeon-ltd> !xforwarding
<ese> hi, am looking for a theme with black background everything, the white background hurts my eyes, any ideas? thank you
<darkXplo_> ya
<Ben64> oilerff: ?
<oilerff> Ben64, those were ubuntu IRC statistics
<Ben64> please don't do that here
<reisio> ese: http://art.gnome.org/themes
<oilerff> Ben64, is it harmful to the community?
<Ben64> its offtopic, irrelevant, and spam
<oilerff> It's not off topic. It pertains directly to the IRC channel. Relevancy is something I addressed in the previous sentence. And it most assuredly isn't a Stupid Pointless Annoying Message.
<aeon-ltd> ese: if the white backgrounds hurt your eyes you should consider lowering the brightness of you monitor
<aeon-ltd> oilerff: not support related = 99% is offtopic
<PatrickDickey> oilerff: Exactly how does knowing rainbowwarriors mood (based on his emoticons) help me with my ubuntu issue?
<aeon-ltd> 99% of the time it is offtopic
<Ben64> oilerff: the topic is Ubuntu support, how many times someone did :) is not related. don't do it.
 * PatrickDickey plus I'd imagine that if you're not an owner, moderator, or offical bot, using scripts in the room is probably forbidden
<oilerff> Oh, this wasn't an IRC script.
<oilerff> Logging is permissible unless stated otherwise, just going by general IRC convention
<Ben64> this is not a hard concept. don't post stuff like that in here. it is offtopic.
<whatever_42> have there been some changes between 11.04 and 12.04 regarding pwm? under 11.04 i was able to control my fan yet in 12.04 pwmconfig claims that it did not find any sensors nor fans
<wilee-nilee> whatever_42, you install lm-sensors?
<Ben64> whatever_42: you may need to install lm-sensors or something similar first
<whatever_42> i was hoping i had done this but i am not sure so i'll check that hang on
<whatever_42> lm-sensors is installed
<wilee-nilee> whatever_42, you run it?
<ese> reisio, that web of art.gnome.com is not downloading any item, but thanks anyways, you know a theme completly black, including firefox, browser, etc with a black background?
<PatrickDickey> whatever_42: have you run sudo sensors-detect?
<reisio> ese: I recommend you install xcalib
<reisio> ese: and map 'xcalib -i -a' to a keyboard shortcut
<wilee-nilee> whatever_42, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<whatever_42> PatrickDickey: did not run that.
<PatrickDickey> whatever_42: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed might help you then.
<aeon-ltd> ese: IME go for grey not black it's a lot 'softer' on the eyes
<dwwddw> how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu 13.04?
<dwwddw> !nvidia
<aeon-ltd> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aeon-ltd> dwwddw: wut? if you knew how why ask?
<whatever_42> do i want to add the result to /etc/modules @ sensors-detect?
<_tanmay> dwwddw try bumblebee
<dwwddw> aeon-ltd: cuz I don't know how to install them anyway ;d is that for 13.04?
<PatrickDickey> whatever_42: At the end of sensors-detect, it should ask if you want to add those to /etc/modules. Say "yes" or you can add them yourself.
<dwwddw> and btw what means kvm disabled by bios?
<whatever_42> PatrickDickey: do i need to run some other programs before pwmconfig?
<whatever_42> PatrickDickey: nevermind i'll to that sensors install how to
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: That means that something in your bios is turning off any virtualization capabilities. Probably not important, unless you're running vm's.
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: okay, but how to install the nvidia driver it's not like in the previous versions of ubuntu
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: Did you look at the wiki that the bot gave you?
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: yes
<whatever_42> solved it. thank you guys
<ese> reisio, xcalib rocks but the pictures and movies looks terrible
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: Note: In newer version of Ubuntu, older graphic adapters may not be supported with the repositories provided driver.
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: I can't find Additional Drivers on ubuntu 13.04
<Ari-Yang> dwwddw: it's under 'software sources' in settings
<Ari-Yang> there's an 'additional drivers' tab, dwwddw
<dwwddw> Ari-Yang: yes I know and there's nothing
<Ari-Yang> oh
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: Did you open Software Sources? It should be the last tab. (Software Updates --> Settings --> last tab.
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: yes already done a few times and there's nothing on this tab
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: that's why I am asking here
<Valdus> all: for backing up ubuntu, can i just use the built in backup system under system settings? or is there something better?
<wilee-nilee> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kongthap> when i use apt-get install it means i download a executable or binary or source code???
<Ari-Yang> kongthap: take a look at man apt-get in terminal
<wilee-nilee> kongthap, an app, and if you have the source part of the soures.list on the source as well.
<Valdus> ubottu: do you know if the built-in backup system under system settings is reliable?
<ubottu> Valdus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: Did you go into the sub-wiki article about NVidia drivers at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: yes I am there
<Valdus> all is the built-in backup systemunder system settings reliable?
<wilee-nilee> Valdus, what are you trying to backup, home or the OS?
<Valdus> wilee-nilee: root directory /
<kongthap> thanks
<Valdus> wilee-nilee: should i just backup home?
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: The suggestion I would give you first, is to check the nvidia website to see if they have drivers for your card.
<dwwddw> hmm okay
<wilee-nilee> Valdus, I would clone it myself. Some only want home saved, so wothout you saying how are we to know.
<darkXplo_> guys a UFW status works on my server but when i do a ufw reload it gives a ufw-init error
<kongthap> how to backup "everything" on ubuntu, any software???
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: it seems like they have
<gordonjcp> darkXplo_: pastebin the full error
<wilee-nilee> kongthap, You can clone it with clonezilla is one way.
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/67567
<phunyguy> kongthap: take a look at backintime
<darkXplo_> @kongthat u coould do a partition for the /home
<phunyguy> !info backintime
<ubottu> Package backintime does not exist in raring
<phunyguy> :-/
<gordonjcp> kongthap: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Valdus> wilee-nilee: Cloning is what i would like to do
<PatrickDickey> Valdus: my "persona" opinion is back up /home, and any configuration files that you modify. The rest either comes with your installation, or you can reinstall.
<wilee-nilee> !find backintime
<ubottu> Found: backintime-common, backintime-gnome, backintime-kde
<phunyguy> thanks.
<darkXplo_> gotdonjcp : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fe32e9382d05af47797c
<Valdus> wilee-nilee:thanks
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: If that's the driver for your card, then you can download it from there. It *should* be a shell script that you can run to install (or a .deb file that you can install).
<kongthap> gordonjcp: you meant what i wanna do for the backup??
<gordonjcp> kongthap: well, tell us the whole story
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: okay I'll install it manually and how to remove the nouveau? :P
<darkXplo_> je commence en avoir marre la
<gordonjcp> kongthap: why do you need to back everything up, and what do you want to do?
<comptroller> Hi all. I'm having an issue where Additional Drivers sees no video drivers for my cards, and when I installed FGLRX via terminal and ran aticonfig --initial, it claims I have no supported adapters. I have two ATI HD 3870's running in a crossfire config, and I need proprietary drivers for gaming.
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: That's in the link on BinaryGuide to Nvidia drivers. "Removing nouvea"
<darkXplo_> kongthap u can do a partition for /home
<gordonjcp> darkXplo_: started getting tired of what?
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: okay thank you very much have a nice day :)
<PatrickDickey> !fr | darkXplo_
<ubottu> darkXplo_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<darkXplo_> loll
<darkXplo_> ok
<dwwddw> PatrickDickey: I'll try it later when I boot my ubuntu, cuz I got it on another partition
<darkXplo_> im speaking english only
<PatrickDickey> lol sorry. I only saw the one comment in French. :)
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i'm new to ubuntu and i have setup so many things on it right now, so i just wanna backup everything if my HD fails i can restore things back.
<eInstaller> Hi! "sudo apt-get update" get stuck at: "90% [Connecting to se.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.163)]" Any ideas why? I can ping se.archive.ubuntu.com with response.
<kongthap> darkXplo_: tell me more please
<PatrickDickey> dwwddw: Good luck. I'll tell you that I've only got one nvidia card on my computers, and it's on a 12.04 system. So I'm honestly not sure about their drivers.
<gordonjcp> mhadainn mhath, mac-màthair
<gordonjcp> !gd | gordonjcp
<darkXplo_> kongthat do this on your terminal >> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<gordonjcp> kongthap: okay
<gordonjcp> kongthap: well there are two things there
<gordonjcp> kongthap: you can take a list of all the packages you installed, and just script reinstalling from scratch
<PatrickDickey> eInstaller: it could be anything. Since you're able to ping it, it's probably latency between your computer and their server. It's nothing that we can fix though.
<gordonjcp> kongthap: and if you keep /home on a separate partition it's really easy to just back that up and ignore the rest
<gordonjcp> kongthap: for normal desktop use, backing up /home is generally sufficient
<kongthap> gordonjcp: sounds good
<eInstaller> PatrickDickey: Ok. So it should be temporary then?
<gordonjcp> kongthap: here's the clever bit - do you remember seeing an option for LVM when you installed?  Did you use it?
<PatrickDickey> eInstaller: yep. Should be.
<darkXplo_> any root ninja here
<darkXplo_> ?
<gordonjcp> I shudder to think what a root ninja is
<kongthap> gordonjcp: sorry i don't recognize what you said at all :(
 * PatrickDickey played fruit ninja once...
<gordonjcp> kongthap: okay, well anyway read up on LVM
<kongthap> gordonjcp: LVM -> linux virtual machine???
<gordonjcp> no, Logical Volume Manager
<kongthap> gordonjcp: 555
<darkXplo_> haaa
<kongthap> gordonjcp: sorry
<gordonjcp> the one thing you have problems with on *all* systems when you back up is stuff changing during the backup
<gordonjcp> LVM allows you to snapshot a drive
<gordonjcp> subsequent changes don't show up in the snapshot
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i will read from it first...i will ask more later, because right now i know nothing about it
<gordonjcp> so you snapshot your /home partition, back up the snapshot, and while that's taking place you're merrily making changes to /home
<gordonjcp> your changes made after the snapshot may be lost, but no biggie
<kongthap> gordonjcp: you don't recommend to use anything in "back in time" right?
<comptroller> Hi all. I'm having an issue where Additional Drivers sees no video drivers for my cards, and when I installed FGLRX via terminal and ran aticonfig --initial, it claims I have no supported adapters. I have two ATI HD 3870's running in a crossfire config, and I need proprietary drivers for gaming. When I do a lspci -vvnn | grep VGA, I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/Vk2QmCrZ
<darkXplo_> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b8bb6d2c63eaf83ba1ec
<gordonjcp> kongthap: I'm not sure if there's a time machine-like backup system
<gordonjcp> kongthap: time machine is great on Macs, I love it
<gordonjcp> well
<gordonjcp> I love it when I'm plugged into gig ethernet, over wifi it's just annoying ;-)
<gordonjcp> and over the VPN it's just *painful*
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i don't concern much about files, i most concern about all setting and app
<gordonjcp> kongthap: okay, then take a backup of /etc where the config files are, and a dump of what packages are installed
<gordonjcp> kongthap: and then if you want to automate installing like if you had a bunch of machines, look into kickstart ;-)
<darkXplo_> Firewall not enabled (skipping reload)
<kongthap> gordonjcp: after doing it, the "snapshot" is bunch of script or something else?
<gordonjcp> kongthap: the snapshot is your filesystem at the point in time you froze it
<kongthap> gordonjcp: i will ask a few more questions to make myself clear
<kongthap> gordonjcp: if i don't concern so much about the files, i just have to back up "/etc", i can restore all setting and installed app when ever i have a problem???
<noxrandr> hey all, I used to rotate my display when lightdm starts by executing an appropriate script which runs xrandr -o left
<gordonjcp> kongthap: well all your settings are in /etc
<gordonjcp> kongthap: copying /etc directly over your existing one is probably a bad idea, but you can pick out the important bits
<noxrandr> however, all of a sudden xrandr doesn't work in that script anymore, but it still does when I call it manually from within a gnome-terminal, what happened there?!
<gordonjcp> kongthap: also, bear in mind that a lot of programs save user-specific config in your home directory, in hidden files
<kongthap> gordonjcp: for example if i copied "/etc/apache2/" to the new machine, i don't have to install and setup apache2, the apache2 just can run smoothly???
<kongthap> gordonjcp: so there may be somewhere else to keep the config files
<kongthap> gordonjcp: ok i think i must read LVM first
<gordonjcp> kongthap: you'd still need to install the apache2 packages
<gordonjcp> kongthap: all copying /etc/apache2 across will do is put your old config back
<ashtray__> t
<gordonjcp> which sounds like it's mostly what you want
<kongthap> gordonjcp: otherwise my questions will be too none sense
<comptroller> Hi all. I'm having an issue where Additional Drivers sees no video drivers for my cards, and when I installed FGLRX via terminal and ran aticonfig --initial, it claims I have no supported adapters. I have two ATI HD 3870's running in a crossfire config, and I need proprietary drivers for gaming. When I do a lspci -vvnn | grep VGA, I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/Vk2QmCrZ
<klander> hi guys. I'm trying to do sudo apt-get install curl but i get an error saying /usr/bin/python does not match the python default version. It must be reset to point to python2.6. how can i downgrade from python 2.7 to 2.6?
<poko_haram> hi .. i have questionary
<poko_haram> if i need to install windows 7 along side ubuntu .. i have to install any of them first?
<Gentoo64> poko_haram: install windows first
<gordonjcp> poko_haram: I believe it helps to install windows first
<Ari-Yang> poko_haram: yes, install windows first, it would be easier to deal with when you install ubuntu after
<poko_haram> if i make partitions in windows 7 encrypted .. will it appear when i work on ubuntu?
<paulus68_1> poko_haram: use this guide http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/dual-boot-windows-7-ubuntu.html
<Gentoo64> poko_haram: if you have software to decrypt it
<Gentoo64> ie if you used truecrypt you could use that on linux
<poko_haram> i will use encryption methods supported inside windows 7
<Gentoo64> no idea about grub booting from that
<poko_haram> Gentoo64,gordonjcp,Ari-Yang,paulus68_1 thanks appreciating you all
<Ari-Yang> np
<PatrickDickey>  
<paulus68_1> does anyone has an idea on how to install a sata raid on a hp proliant ML310 with ubuntu server 13.04?
<PatrickDickey> paulus68_1: http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/servers/os/certification.html?var1=ML310e%20Gen8 might get you started. I'm not entirely sure though. I got that from googling install sata raid on hp proliant ml310 with ubuntu server 13.04
<comptroller> Hi all. I'm having an issue where Additional Drivers sees no video drivers for my cards, and when I installed FGLRX via terminal and ran aticonfig --initial, it claims I have no supported adapters. I have two ATI HD 3870's running in a crossfire config, and I need proprietary drivers for gaming. When I do a lspci -vvnn | grep VGA, I get the following output: http://pastebin.com/Vk2QmCrZ
<paulus68_1> PatrickDickey: I've seen that one to but is not getting me anywhere at the moment
<jdoles> Is there anyone here who actually knows something about LUKS on LVM for a new Ubuntu installation?
<Strit> comptroller, YOu sure the ATI cards are supported by the ATI driver?
<comptroller> Strit, according to amd's website. It listed this card on the fglrx page as well... double checking now though
<LennyJr> wanting HDMI sound to TV i changed GRUB "radeon.audio=1" now i get hdmi audio out but  now no microphone or earphone or coputer sounds
<comptroller> Strit I just noticed its giving me the linux legacy driver, not fglrx: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<comptroller> Strit do I need to install from the blob?
<klander> thakns for the help guys! got it to work!
<aeon-ltd_> aye
<tozen>  aeon-ltd hi! so?
<poko_haram> there is something is called cpu software cooler?
<Calinou> it doesn't work like that
<lotuspsychje> poko_haram: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<LLckfan> I am trying to print a document made in Micsoft Office Word on the 3X5 index card. I have used tried both orientation. And caannot get it to print on a 3X5 index card. Could I have some advice on what I may be doing wrong?
<Slart> poko_haram: I've seen some software that downclocks the cpu and makes it run cooler.. in linux there are some applications that control the power management features alread present in the hardware
<Strit> comptroller, no idea. :)
<aeon-ltd> tozen: what?
<nbubuntu> may I know , can a 64bit 12.04.3 install 32bit application ? newbie here
<ikonia> nbubuntu: it depends on a few things,
<ikonia> nbubuntu: technically yes, 32bit apps will work if the appropriate libraries are there
<ikonia> nbubuntu: realisticly, it's case by case, worth checking
<nbubuntu> ikonia : hm... Now still deciding whether I should install 64bit or 32bit
<ikonia> nbubuntu what 32bit software do you want/need
<MonkeyDust> nbubuntu  skype is 32bit only and i have it on my 64bit system
<nbubuntu> ikonia : mostly , on video editing or sound editing audacity avidemux and etc , maybe some gaining too
<ikonia> nbubuntu: audacituy is 64bit I believe, avidemux, I think too
<nbubuntu> MonkeyDust : oh really , thanks , will go for 64bit then , later in case , will install Vbox for 32bit 12.04
<ikonia> ah, it's 32bit
<nbubuntu> ikonia : will have any noticeable speed improvement over 64bit ? you mean editing software all 32bit hm....
<ikonia> nbubuntu doubtful
<nbubuntu> ikonia : ah... dont have , make dual booting partition , installing 32bit along with 64bit
<nbubuntu> :P
<ikonia> I don't think you need to even think about dual booting
<nbubuntu> ikonia : any reason ? will it conflict double booting ?
<ikonia> no, I just don't think you need 2 seperate OS versions to run that software
<_tanmay> Where can I find the source code to  kernel libraries on my system?  I'm looking for the source code of the pthread_create() function.
<nbubuntu> ikonia : maybe , for compatibility , 32bit wider on libraries . So , does 64bit have a large noticeable different on speed compare to 32bit ? 50% increase boot time or on multitasking ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> nbubuntu: you won't notice a difference
<nbubuntu> ikonia : oh really , thank anyway.Will go on 32bit. :D thank you again :)
<ikonia> nbubuntu: how much ram do you currently have in the machine ?
<nbubuntu> ikonia : 8GB
<ikonia> nbubuntu: ok, I would use a 64bit install then
<nbubuntu> ikonia : yeh , 32bit limited to 3.4gb
<aeon-ltd> not with pae
<nbubuntu> ikonia : cases , can a 32bit install on 64bit ? when comes with window part , you can install 32bit on 64bit apps it
<postmodern> if i install the ruby1.9.3 package, do i have to run update-alternatives or will apt handle that for me?
<AndChat419124> hi
<AndChat419124> anyone here ?
<cfhowlett> AndChat113609, yes.
<AndChat419124> nice ??
<AndChat419124> is there night now ?
<AndChat419124> I English is poor
<nbubuntu> ikonia : gtg , will decide later again :) thanks
<AndChat419124> yeah
<AndChat419124> nice place ,I love here ..
<cfhowlett> !details|AndChat113609,
<ubottu> AndChat113609,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<LLckfan> I am trying to print a document made in Micsoft Office Word on the 3X5 index card. I have used tried both orientation. And caannot get it to print on a 3X5 index card. Could I have some advice on what I may be doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> !topic|AndChat113609,
<ubottu> AndChat113609,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<chmac> I've added eth1 to /etc/network/interfaces, but the default route for that subnet is not being added automatically. Do I need to configure that somewhere else?
<Svetlana> NetworkManager may be interfering. Can you turn it off or do you need it for something else?
<chmac> Svetlana: Ah, sorry, it's a server machine, no X :-)
<Svetlana> #ubuntu-server maybe?
<chmac> It's weird, I have two machines, both 12.04 lts server, and one works, one doesn't.
<AndChat419124> hardware driver ??
<chmac> But maybe I tweaked some config on the other machine that I've since forgotten about...
<Svetlana> You may want to pastebin your config. If you started it with a server edition the other channel would help you.
<Svetlana> Your interfaces file I mean.
<Frank81> can some one help me i reach always kmemsize limits
<Frank81> and i don't know where this uncacheable .... comes from
<Svetlana> Frank81: Hi. What error message do you get?
<gallonimus> Hi! I have installed u 13.10b2 and I don't have virtualgl in repo (neded to bumblebee). Why?
<Frank81> simply no error i run always out of memory
<Frank81> i have a limit called kmemsize it is on 32
<Frank81> i reach 30 and then no other memexecution happens
<Frank81> so i need to reduce kernel size
<Frank81> probally my main problem is that i use 64bit :(
<Frank81> since that needs 4times more kmemsize then 32bit
<Frank81> can't even ssh into the machine i hate that :(
<Frank81> maybe i need to use less processes but that isn't as usefull as it sounds like :(
<MonkeyDust> gallonimus  13.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<gallonimus> thanks
<Jordana-Watson> What command can I use to see processes that use internet  ???
<LLckfan> I am trying to print a document made in Micsoft Office Word on the 3X5 index card. I have used tried both orientation. And caannot get it to print on a 3X5 index card. Could I have some advice on what I may be doing wrong?
<MonkeyDust> Jordana-Watson  start with    lsof -i     then explore lsof some more
<Jordana-Watson> !isof
<MonkeyDust> Jordana-Watson  no, in a terminal, type    lsof -i
<Jordana-Watson> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordana-Watson> MonkeyDust: now what ???
<MonkeyDust> Jordana-Watson  depends on what you want to know... have you typed lsof -i in a terminal?
<Jordana-Watson> MonkeyDust: thank u very much..now I can kill unwanted processes..
<Jordana-Watson> thanks a lot
<anonymous> slt
<bmr-ubuntu> Alguem por aqui que esteja com problemas ao instalar software do repository do ubuntu?
<Svetlana> !pt | bmr-ubuntu
<ubottu> bmr-ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nightdrever> when i do updates i get these errors   http://pastebin.com/WEPe7T2u      any help?
<SalahMessaoud> Hi, I have a problem with my huawei E372 3g dongle I can't get it to work in Ubuntu 12.04
<Svetlana> nightdrever: ask the Google Chrome folks and the qBitTorrent PPA maintainer. The latter seems to exist at https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/qbittorrent-stable though so you may have to remove and re-add it. Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party_Software_Tab
<nightdrever> thanks Swetlana ill try that soon
<Svetlana> (PPAs and Google Chrome repositories are not in Ubuntu by default and whoever hosts them would have to fix these issues. Meanwhile I would recommend to remove the relevant PPAs using the documentation and re-add them using latest available websites for the software they are for.)
<Svetlana> I would possibly note that 'chromium' package is almost identical to Google Chrome, but it is entirely free. Whatever difference there is I don't know, the software is mostly the same.
<bekks> Svetlana: The difference is: no Pepperflash.
<Svetlana> Interesting.
<bekks> Svetlana: Thats one of the greatest features of Chrome, since Adobe stopped working on a native flash implementation in favor of PepperFlash.
<nightdrever> ok ill just disable deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ stable non-free and deb http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/ testing non-free ????
<Svetlana> Is that a name for buildin Flash? I thought Chromium has it.
<bekks> Svetlana: Chromium does not have it.
<Svetlana> nightdrever, that sounds safe.
<bekks> nightdrever: Why do you need testing? Do you know what you are doing there?
<Svetlana> bekks, I suppose I must have some Flash installed in a separate package then. It would be strange that Google doesn't make their builtin Flash open-source though; a load of browser issues are caused by plugins, and having a popular plugin builtin could help to isolate these problems somewhat, such as by having the browser look after the plugin being up-to-date enough.
<Blacksheep9> Need help with sound. someone please help me.
<bekks> Svetlana: Just check "about:plugins" carefully.
<Blacksheep9> IM me please
<cfhowlett> !detailsBlacksheep9,
<cfhowlett> !details Blacksheep9,
<bekks> Svetlana: PepperFlash ios not from Google. It is from Adobe. Google just presents the API, and Adobe puts in the PepperFlash Code. And in Chromium, Adobe doesnt do that, since their Flash isnt OpenSource.
<cfhowlett> !details|Blacksheep9,
<ubottu> Blacksheep9,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Blacksheep9> sure
<Blacksheep9> I am running UBUNTU 13.04 on my Compaq Presario V3000
<Blacksheep9> this problem has been same on previous versions too
<Blacksheep9> I have the details of the command lspci
<cfhowlett> Blacksheep9, as you haven't STATED the problem, we have no idea what you're talking about ...
<Blacksheep9> I dont get any sound on my laptop
<Blacksheep9> sorry
<HumptyDumpty001> How do i downgrade , which all data i need to backup
<HumptyDumpty001> 1310 to 1204
<mellon> Hi, How can I purge the effects of 'gnome-tweak-tool' after uninstalling it?
<Blacksheep9> on the sound card details it says dummy output
<Blacksheep9> that is the only one
<cfhowlett> mellon, purge settings?  no command for that, but you can manually reset them.
<Svetlana> HumptyDumpty001: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/backup-why.html
<Blacksheep9> I also tried installing and running ALSAMIXER
<Blacksheep9> its just a blank window with nothing showing inside
<mellon> cfhowlett: I can't find the setting files that take effects. It still exists in my system after the software being uninstalled.
<sebrock> got an issue with dhclient running too late in boot process. I have services listening to a certain IP that is started earlier. And because of no IP they all fail. I do not want to listen to 0.0.0.0. Can I move the dhclient descovery to be done earlier in boot sequence?
<Blacksheep9> Some one has an idea? or need more details?
<cfhowlett> mellon, what exact settings do you refer to?
<mellon> cfhowlett: the 'gnome-tweak-tool' made some font rendering customizations. I want to purge them.
<Galvatron> Hi
<SalahMessaoud> Hi, I have a problem with my huawei E372 3g dongle I can't get it to work in Ubuntu 12.04
<hwt69love> hi
<hwt69love> every body
<bekks> !details | SalahMessaoud
<ubottu> SalahMessaoud: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wilee-nilee> SalahMessaoud, You run lsusb if it is a usb dongle to see the detailed info and looked on the web?
<hwt69love> hi,I'm come in
<SalahMessaoud> wilee-nilee, yep I tried few solutions didnt work
<wilee-nilee> SalahMessaoud, It helps to know what you have found out and tried.
<SalahMessaoud> bekks, I am runnung Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit I can't see my huawei E372 3g dongle
<bekks> SalahMessaoud: You said that. Please do what ubottu told you :)
<Galvatron> After playing a Wine game fullscreen my 12.04.3 (kernel 3.8, "Raring" X.org, 7300GT, driver 304.88) started to reset dimpley settings (resolution, refresh rate) after each restart of X.org. I've tried reinstalling the X stack and driver, installing the default kernel and X, removing .config/monitors.xml and nothing. The only "soution" is to use an older Clonezilla image.
<SalahMessaoud> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197983/
<Blacksheep9> I don't get any sound on my laptop at all. I am running 13.04. I have details of commands such as lspci. I have also tried installing and running ALSAMIXER but it just opens as a blank window. I tried looking up solutions online but its not help to me. Please help!!! SOS.
<SalahMessaoud> I have a problem with huawei E372 3G dongle, I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04 LTS 32 bit When I try to use it, I get the following output: nothing it is not available in network manager, but I expected it to work"
<Rory> Blacksheep9: Can you please post the output from the command: "lspci -v" on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel
<SalahMessaoud> :)
<Blacksheep9> sure Rory. thanks
<SalahMessaoud> wilee-nilee, I tried usb_modeswitch solution didnt work
<wilee-nilee> SalahMessaoud, This is outside my area of general knowledge, I was just trying to get you to give enough info those that might know can work with.
<SalahMessaoud> wilee-nilee, ok thank you :)
<wilee-nilee> I see people with it working on the web, honestly I would not bother if it did not plug and work myself.
<Blacksheep9> No SOUND 13.04 lspci -v results. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200183/ Rory
<SalahMessaoud> wilee-nilee, I have no other choice either make it work or suffer from slow connection :D
<Rory> Blacksheep9: Does your laptop or motherboard have a make and model?
<Blacksheep9> COMPAQ PRESARIO V3500 it says Rory
<rodicio> Hi, when i open in Firefox a private wintow, it's open a popup
<Svetlana> Hi. What popup?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<RudyValencia> Hi, does the Ubuntu installer use the package settings from the livecd to install the system?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to learn spanish and I was wondering how I would type accent marks on various letters on my ubuntu laptop
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone here know?
<ShapeShifter499> I have a standard US keyboard layout
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: on most keyboards you first press the accent and then the letter
<ssam> RudyValencia, it copies that installed disk image to your disk, rather individually installing packages
<ShapeShifter499> ~n
<Rory> Blacksheep9: Please run the command: "gksu gedit /etc/modules" - after entering your password this will open a file in the text editor
<Rory> Blacksheep9: Add the line "snd-als100" in new line then save and close the text editor
<Blacksheep9> On it
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: hmm.. might be another trick to it then.. that works on my keyboard but I'm using the swedish layout
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, I see a accent key but it's not working for me....
<Rory> Blacksheep9: Then, either reboot, or run "sudo modprobe snd-als100"
<dakotawulfy>  RudyValencia you mean like if you setup wireless then install it does it keep the settings
<RudyValencia> does it use the settings in /etc/apt/sources.list on the livecd to get the packages though?
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<rodicio> Svetlana, http://weeklycareeradvice.blogspot.com.es/
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, off to google I go then
<RudyValencia> because I don't want to download from archive.ubuntu.com to install :)
<Rory> rodicio: Keep your spam somewhere else please
<RudyValencia> I'd rather download from ubuntu.osuosl.org
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: mm.. it has to be a solution out there.. you're not the first one to want to write accented characters
<dakotawulfy> it will only use the dvd if it does not have a net connection
<rodicio> Rory, When I open a private window in firefox, it's open that popup
<rodicio> Rory, I think its any kind of malware
<rodicio> a troyan
<MonkeyDust> malware in linux? how exciting!
<rodicio> MonkeyDust, yes, but not for me
<rodicio> I rubished history and cookies, and the popub go on
<MonkeyDust> rodicio  there is no such thing, it must be something else, some setting or option
<Svetlana> rodicio, that looks odd.
<Svetlana> Rory, he was answering my question, I assumed. (I asked him what popup he gets in his Firefox.)
<Svetlana> rodicio, could you create a new user on your system and check for the issue please. Or just create a new Firefox profile to test for it there: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/profile-manager-create-and-remove-firefox-profiles
<petsounds> .quit
<Munchkin> Rory it has helped
<BlackSheep9> Rory the sound is still not working.
<BlackSheep9> I tried sudo modprobe snd-als100 it says "no such device"
<BlackSheep9> ERROR: could not insert 'snd_als100': No such device
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Svetlana> BluesKaj, hi.
<rodicio> Svetlana, MonkeyDust  It was an add-on that's open the popup Thanks
<BluesKaj> hi Svetlana
<BlackSheep9> I am using COMPAQ presario V3500 running 13.04. There has been no sound whatsoever I tried different solutions online. Someone who knows a solution to this problem please help me.
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, fixed :D  I needed to set a "compose key" in settings, that is now "alt gr" on my system.    ñ
<BlackSheep9> lspci -v NO SOUND http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200183/
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: nice! I think I've done that right after the install on my system
<BlackSheep9> anyone?
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, so I now have to press "alt gr", then the accent key, then the letter.   If I want "ñ" opposed to "ǹ"  I have to shift+accent key to get it. Which means unless I switch to some spanish layout I won't be typing vary fast once I really learn spanish
<BlackSheep9> I am using COMPAQ presario V3500 running 13.04. There has been no sound whatsoever I tried different solutions online. Someone who knows a solution to this problem please help me.
<BlackSheep9> lspci -v NO SOUND http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200183/
<Paddy_NI> Hey I would like to take Ubuntu Touch for a spin on my Nexus 7 WiFi (2012) model, Should I use a daily build or what is recommended?
<cfhowlett> !touch|Paddy_NI,
<ubottu> Paddy_NI,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Paddy_NI> cfhowlett: Thank you I am aware of those resources
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, I wish there was a better way then having to stop mid sentence and fumble my fingers to get a accented letter
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: you can always modify the keyboard layout and put that ñ on some key you don't really use.. caps lock or something
<ShapeShifter499> Slart, oh well better than nothing. I may get a mini bluetooth keyboard with a Spanish layout so I can type a bit faster
<prabs> Hi
<cfhowlett> prabs, greetings
<prabs> cfhowlett i am new to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !details|
<ubottu> : Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prabs> 
<goku_> hi all
<cfhowlett> goku_, DBZ!
<goku_> yes^^ I just installed ubuntu this night around 4:30
<goku_> NICK Goku
<goku_> already quit like it though I had a few problems installing irc
<useelin> how install zipzap firewall
<useelin> sry zipzap browser
<dadumba> Hi!  KMail and local web apps like drupal and owncloud doesn't work, beecause akonadi doesnt work, because mysql-server-5.5 doesnt start, even with "service mysql restart", nor "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server". then I tried to reinstall upstart, libjson-c2 libjson0, aptitude install * didnt work, so I tried with aptitude download * which also doenst work, so manual download from arvhice.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/j/libj/libjson-c2 etc a
<dadumba> ANY IDEA??
<marloshouse> dadumba, start over?
<dadumba> @marloshouse do you mean reboot?
<useelin> .. and how install and use leopardflower firewall on ubuntu. need help.
<TimPlaz> Ubuntu 12.04 newbie.....how to get flash player to work in firefox????
<Ardy92> hello
<Ardy92> i have a vps
<Ardy92> how can install this --> linux-headers-2.6.32-042stab078.26 ?
<hitsujiTMO> Ardy92, what company are you with for your vps and what is the output of: uname -r
<prabs> Hi
<TimPlaz> guess I'm not the only one without flash player...thanks anyways
<bekks> Ardy92: ask the support of your vps, wether they provide it or not.
<roy_> i need to set up my external monitor in ubuntu studio
<goku_> I would help u if I could
<goku_> but actualy started with ubuntu this night xD
<paulus68_1> does anyone has an idea on how to install a sata raid on a hp proliant ML310 with ubuntu server 13.04?
<Rory> prabs: Greetings
<R0b0t1> Hi, what is the binary name for the various libreoffice programs?
<njsg> libreoffice?
<R0b0t1> That launches a window where I pick what I want to do. I'm wanting to launch the writer on its own
<Rory> R0b0t1: libreoffice-writer I think
<njsg> Rory: perhaps -writer, -calc, ... as parameters, let me check
<jrib> Rory: libreoffice --help
<njsg> ups R0b0t1 ^
<njsg> but it is still one single binary
<jrib> R0b0t1: libreoffice --help
<njsg> if you have libreoffice-writer that is likely a wrapper script installed in ubuntu
<roy_> i need to put my external monitor to the left instead to have the double monitor with same images...but i can't find this option int the monitor panel
<njsg> I usually just use xrandr and use --left-of / --right-of
<hitsujiTMO> libreoffice --writer
<useelin> wich the firewall will advise with advanced gui interface
<njsg> also, keep in mind when using older machines that the code from openoffice used one-dash before options, there was a transition at some point, but older versions will likely take "-calc" "-writer" and not "--calc" "--writer"
<R0b0t1> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<roy_> ok i try
<roy_> njsg
<dadumba> @roy_ you could also use/install ARandR which is a GUI for xrandr
<njsg> I have no experience with graphical interfaces for multiple screen configuration, xrandr should go like xrandr --output [ID HERE] --left-of [ID_HERE]
<njsg> as simple as that, should put the screen with the first id left to the one with the second id
<roy_> roy@roylinux:~$ xrandr
<roy_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2560 x 1440, maximum 8192 x 8192
<roy_> LVDS-0 connected 1920x1200+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 367mm x 230mm
<roy_>    1920x1200      60.0*+
<roy_> DP-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<FloodBot1> roy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roy_> DP-1 connected 2560x1440+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 597mm x 336mm
<njsg> the settings won't persist, though, and if you're using some DE that has its own RandR settings thing, it may try to undo what you did, I guess
<njsg> mirroring is the default thing linux does with multiple screens
<njsg> as soon as you set them to be on left or on right, it will stop mirroring and will extend the screen
<roy_> so what i type?
<hitsujiTMO> roy_: goto system settings -> display  ... turn off mirror displays:    might be simpler
<njsg> roy_: "xrandr --output LVDS-0 --left-of DP-1", for example
<adas> hi i need help with creating a pxe server
<njsg> if that is not what you want, just replace "left" with "right" :-P
<sebrock> how do I figure out when my networking/dhclient is run at boot? It starts too late
<AndChat419124> hi
<theadmin> Hello, AndChat419124.
<streulma> does ubuntu on a retina display looks good? Does they have retina support with Mir ?
<streulma> I don't see any difference between 13.10 screen and 13.04
<theadmin> streulma: I don't think the display needs any kind of special "support".
<streulma> theadmin: a resolution on 2800 px is not readable :)
<mcl0vin> ayone here using nomachine client with ubuntu?
<bekks> mcl0vin: Why?
<mcl0vin> i am able to remote to my headless server and i can monitor , but i can't control :S
<streulma> is there a good tool to change dpi so it looks sharp ?
<Gentoo64> streulma: change the font size
<Gentoo64> or dpi
<streulma> wich ubuntu is best to use on a macbook pro retina? 12.04.3 LTS or the latest ?
<mcl0vin> i searched for anykind of option but couldn't find one.
<fionnan> I'm using two monitors and can't maintain a full screen youtube or flash video when I focus on a different window. Does this happen to anyone else?
<theadmin> streulma: I recommend LTS for all users apart from those who just want to experiment with new features.
<streulma> theadmin: I don't need the new features :)
<theadmin> streulma: Then use the LTS. It tends to be more stable and has longer support, so you won't need to upgrade often.
<mcl0vin> bekks: does this answer your why question?
<njsg> (cör
<njsg> streulma: set the actual *resolution*, not the screen pixel area
<njsg> xrandr can set the dpi, as well as probably graphical frontends for it
<ZIPY> is there a logfile for duc (dynamic update client)
<njsg> X windows has some issues with some drivers where it won't set the DPI correctly, which may mean it uses the default one. plus, some programs still refuse to obey dpi, notably firefox
<Gentoo64> njsg: you mean chromium?
<MonkeyDust> !info duc
<ubottu> Package duc does not exist in raring
<Rory> When doing full-disk (LVM) encryption during installation, is there any security risk involved with setting your login password to the same or similar as the encryption passphrase?
<Gentoo64> firefox has correct dpi for me, chromium has always been odd
<Rory> (Assuming both are sufficiently strong)
<theadmin> Rory: Not really, nobody will be able to hack into your login password if they can't decrypt the disk.
<njsg> Gentoo64: I only know of firefox, I don't use chromium/chrome enough to be able to comment on that
<theadmin> Rory: But, if they DO decrypt the disk, they'll have access to your data already and won't be needing your login password
<njsg> but firefox used to either ignore it or only respect if it's larger (or smaller?) than the default one
<Gentoo64> Rory: and if you're logged in, they already have access
<Rory> theadmin: I know, but for example on Truecrypt when making a hidden volume they require that the password for the inner volume be "substantially different" from the outer one, and I was wondering if something similar applied here
<Gentoo64> Rory: they say that because obviously its hidden
<theadmin> Rory: That's just cause if they were the same it wouldn't be able to tell which one to mount, loses the point
<Gentoo64> you dont want the same password
<Gentoo64> or it wouldnt work
<njsg> Gentoo64: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Layout.css.dpi, see possible values
<Rory> theadmin: Not the same, they specifically say SUBSTANTIALLY different
<Gentoo64> your meant to use a normal password for the "decoy" and a stron one for the real stuff
<Gentoo64> i guess substantially so they wouldnt have any clues
<Rory> OK my password is super strong I'm going to go ahead and set it as my LVM encryption passphrase, and my login account
<Gentoo64> as to what to guess
<theadmin> Rory: Ah, well, I'm not really aware of truecrypt's internals to be honest, but there's a good reason for that anyway... I suppose :D
<Rory> Gentoo64: So it's a political, not a technical reason
<Gentoo64> as long as the password is good its ok
<roy_> njsg!! thanks ! perfetct! sorry but this is my first day in linux! :))
<Gentoo64> but the point of a hidden volume is so that you can reveal the password to anyone trying to get in (police or whatever) then they see you got nothing in there making youlook innocent
<Gentoo64> so then they wont bother trying another pass (your strong one)
<njsg> roy_: now that won't survive reboots, you need something to make that change every time you have a screen connected there, also, you may want to do "xrandr --output THE_ONE_YOU_REMOVE --off" when you remove one, so that it stops extending the screen that way
<njsg> roy_: in my computers, I'd just run xrandr manually, or, if there was a permanent second monitor, put it in .xinitrc, but if you use a graphical login screen I think you need to use something else
<njsg> as well as that, for some weird reason, the default graphical login manager that comes with ubuntu does not obey .xsession
<njsg> nor does it seem to have an option to obey it, last time I was on ubuntu, I just removed it and installed gdm -.-
<roy_> ok, i will put manually each time
<roy_> another question more difficult to resolve i think...
<roy_> i use blender. in the user preferences i can't setup the gpu option
<roy_> for the render
<roy_> i have a mac book pro with an nvidia graphic card ge force 330m
<pl2> Hi guys, I can't seem to get .rm files to play no matter codec package I install. Is there a specific codec for rm?
<njsg> what is .rm? real media?
<njsg> I'd guess helix packages maybe
<hitsujiTMO> pl2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59585/how-do-i-play-a-real-media-rm-file
<njsg> if that's still a thing
<njsg> oh, it's part of the package with the codecs, I'd expect something like "helix-lib" :-D
<njsg> don't forget to use sleep N before playing these, so that it looks close to the original real player, waiting for a bit before it can play the content.
<hitsujiTMO> seems most have discontinued support for RM
<kostkon> hitsujiTMO, it's a dead format
<pl2> hitsujiTMO, Thank you. But I just ran the command recommened within, and got the output: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 28 not upgraded.
<pl2> kostkon, very dead. Though there are some video I want to watch that were made long ago and there is no other option :(
<njsg> I can't say I am surprised, the problem is not being old, the problem is being real media :-\
<hitsujiTMO> pl2: you will prob have to install an older version of mplayer or vlc
<njsg> one of these formats that was born in the age of "it's fun to create disjoint, incompatible formats that are proprietary and are bundled with lots of bloated software"
<kostkon> pl2, have you installed ffmpeg and gstreamer-ffmpeg? maybe then the files will play with the totem and/or totem browser. totem == default media player in ubuntu
<njsg> mplayer used to have support for windows codecs, although this may require a 32-bit mplayer
<kostkon> totem browser plugin*
<njsg> then you could just use the windows codec DLLs
<MonkeyDust> pl2  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=834004    <-- 2008 !!!
<pl2> MonkeyDust, yeah, all the threads about rm are ancient. I feel like a codec hipster.
<roy_> how can i upgrade my video card driver ?
<njsg> windows dlls + mplayer support for windows codecs may be the best way to rescue old media; as soon as you get your hands on that, transcode it to some other codec
<njsg> roy_: to what?
<pl2> njsg, Very true. I remember it being 1995 and asking myself why anyone would make something so terrible
<njsg> roy_: from what I understand, even if ubuntu is a versioned distro, you can do "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade", to get some updates
<njsg> roy_: but if you started today, what do you lack?
<roy_> i can't use the gpu with cycles render in blender 2.68a
<njsg> pl2: the 90's in the web were a bunch of people reinventing wheels, squared
<wotan147> Folks, when one have things like scratchbox, is it possible to login into it and launching a script from , all of this from a script launched on the host system ?
<roy_> without gpu option the rendering times are very long
<njsg> roy_: maybe blender requires a proprietary driver (argh) -- have you installed that?
<roy_> this is my last request for today :)
<njsg> proprietary drivers are less stable, more prone to crashes and freezes (that is, "stable" from the point of view of windows users), but they usually provide better 3D acceleration
<njsg> roy_: you said you had AMD graphics?
<njsg> oh no, nvidia
<roy_> njsg you're my mythe... i did the update from the terminal but i'm not sure to did the right think
<roy_> i have a nvidia geforce 330m
<roy_> amd is better?
<njsg> whatever you do, do *NOT* install manually from the nvidia web site
<kostkon> pl2, could you give the url of one of those files?
<roy_> i think i need to purge all and reinstall new drivers
<njsg> roy_: perhaps have a look at http://askubuntu.com/a/307478
<njsg> not really sure as I don't use ubuntu at home and I don't use proprietary video drivers
<kostkon> roy_, i suppose you would need to have cuda or opencl or something
<pl2> kostkon, no url since they're all on disc. I've had them a long time.
<kostkon> !find cuda
<ubottu> Found: boinc-nvidia-cuda, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb, nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<roy_> yes
<kostkon> pl2, ok
<kostkon> pl2, i would recommed you to just convert them to a newer format, e.g. use an ffmpeg based converter app from the repos
<pl2> kostkon, but will I be able to convert the rm without having the codec that can run it properly? I would definitely go that route..
<kostkon> pl2, ffmpeg can encode and decode almost everything
<MonkeyDust> pl2  winFF is a nice GUI for ffmpeg
<Mermaid> http://www.rublik.com/51fc2d729d4927bb4900054d
<pl2> MonkeyDust, Cool, i'll check that out. ffmpeg has a bewildering amount of options.
<kostkon> pl2, just convert them to something more convenient, say h264/mpeg4 as avi?
<rubic> When I use the terminus font in urxvt, korean and japanese characters are displayed. However when I use terminus in i3 wm they fail to display. Can someone please explain whats going on here?
<pl2> kostkon, ANYTHING is more convenient ;)
<kostkon> pl2, indeed
<viviana1991> ciao a tutti
<viviana1991> !list
<ubottu> viviana1991: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<viviana1991> !list
<ubottu> viviana1991: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pl2> kostkon, MonkeyDust, njsg, hitsujiTMO, thanks for taking the time to help, but it seems like ffmpeg can open it either. Seems like it can't create the stream because of the codec. I think I will just download RealPlayer(LOL) and drop into windows. Thanks again
<pl2> *can't
<njsg> you *need* to have something to handle the coded
<njsg> *codec
<njsg> just trying different media players won't work
<njsg> check the list of supported plugins
<njsg> dunno how to do that on ubuntu; here on gentoo as everything is togglable, I can see a list
<pl2> njsg, i tried downloading all the codecs, didn't help
<hitsujiTMO> pl2: it might be an idea to install ubuntu 10.04 on a virtual machine and try that
<theadmin> pl2: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will give you even the weirdest codecs.
<theadmin> pl2: VLC also has built-in codecs so it may be able to handle weird formats.
<roy_> i love linux
<pl2> theadmin, ran that one already ;) nothing was installed. VLC can't play the file either.
<theadmin> pl2: Ah okay, sorry, I was being absent
<pl2> theadmin, no worries :)
<tilman_> hey guys. I was so crazy and change from ubuntu to ubuntustudio today, and my sound dont run. where i can search drivers?
<bekks> tilman_: furst check the obvious - is the sound unmuted?
<tilman_> no it isnt
<bekks> tilman_: Next, is the sound card detected?
<njsg> pl2: if mplayer still supports Video For Windows, you can try downloading real alternative and extracting the dlls
<tilman_> where i can see it?
<hitsujiTMO> lspci
<hitsujiTMO> tilman_: lspci
<njsg> if it's PCI.
<njsg> or ISA, or PCIe
<njsg> but if it's usb, it will definitely not show on lspci
<hitsujiTMO> tilman_: lsusb    if its usb :)
<jota> hola
<floo> hello
<bekks> tilman_: lspci will show your wether the card is detected physically, check the sound settings in your ubuntustudio to see wether it is detected logically, too.
<mrrcp> gi
<jota> inglish?
<mrrcp> hi
<njsg> nowadays cards are normally Intel HDA, sadly (HDA lacks some features even the cheapest cards used to have, like being able to mix with the output of the card itself)
<jota> your spanish
<tilman_> ähh? I dont understand?!
<tilman_> ahh
<tilman_> ok
<bekks> tilman_: Whats your native language?
<njsg> ehkä #ubuntu-es, if it exists?
<tilman_> german
<jota> tenkiu
<bekks> !de | tilman_ that might help too
<ubottu> tilman_ that might help too: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<floo> anyone here who know more about ubuntu like me?
<tilman_> ok thank you
<floo> anyone know about ati drivers on ubuntu?
<floo> ??
<floo> anyone can help me
<floo> ?
<floo> with a information
<roy_> i did it to upgrade my nvidia drivers. but i can't see the gpu option in the render setting of blender. it's possible my geforce 330m is to obsolete for CYCLES render of blender?
<semitones> Hello netizens of the interwebs
<semitones> what's the best way to have the most bootable isos on a USB drive
<MonkeyDust> semitones  there's unetbootin and multisystem, 'best' depends on what you prefer
<chinmaya> can anybody help me out in how do i recover the space for ubuntu after deleting the linux mint partition in  the ubuntu linux mint dual boot?
<bekks> chinmaya: You have to repartition. And how did you "delete the partition"?
<chinmaya> by gparted
<chinmaya> linux mint was part of an extended partition with the linux swap
<bekks> chinmaya: Then use gparted again, after backing up your system, to resize your ubuntu partitions.
<njsg> chinmaya: gparted live cd, remove mint *and* enlarge ubuntu.
<njsg> and keep in mind that partition != filesystem, you need to first resize the partition, then the filesystem
<Guest24159> hi
<chinmaya> is there any other way ? im not in a situation to use the live cd :/
<chinmaya> i did try through the ubuntu live cd
<chinmaya> no luck
<bekks> chinmaya: The error message was "no luck"?
<chinmaya> err.. no no..
<njsg> chinmaya: you *need* to use a live medium.
<njsg> except maybe for ext4, you cannot mess with filesystems that are in use
<njsg> and even if you can with ext4, I'd still do it from a separate system
<njsg> don't forget that many CD images can be used from USB sticks (usually just a matter of running isohybrid on the image, if it's not already prepared for that)
<chinmaya> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<chinmaya> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<chinmaya> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<chinmaya> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<chinmaya> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot1> chinmaya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chinmaya> Disk identifier: 0x000b5e20
<freannrak> how can I increase the speed of my "mouse" between the keyboard (whatever that small trackball type of thing is in the middle of the keyboard). output of xinput --list: http://dpaste.com/1407570/
<newbie|2> I am asking help where I can find it.  I have Ubuntu 13
<bekks> newbie|2: Which 13 - 13.04 or 13.10?
<floo> i have a laptop asus x51rl with integrated ati radeon xpress 1100
<floo> i can find a driver for this.. coz it's move very slowly
<chinmaya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6200750/
<chinmaya> this is my partition table
<bekks> chinmaya: You still have to use a live cd to change your partitions.
<newbie|2> bekks: Is 13.10 already in final release?  I don't "jump the gun", I have 13.04.
<chinmaya> okay
<bekks> newbie|2: No, 13.10 isnt released yet.
<Guest24159> I got kind of a problem with booting Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from network (PXE) using pxelinux. I got the CD contents on a network share (NFS, CIFS) and the PXE part works fine i think. However it fails to mount the network share with NFS because it attempts to use NFSv4, but the server only supports NFSv3 (cannot be changed). So I am looking for a way to either have it use NFSv3 or CIFS.  I already attempted to specify nfsvers=3 in the pxelin
<MonkeyDust> newbie|2  in two weeks or so from now
<AnAlien> hi guys i thought you might like to know i got everything working
<BAMbanda> what would this command do? "cd / && rm -r *"
<newbie|2> bekks: It isn't an ubuntu  question ... I'm trying to upgrade my Sony Xperia SP, but can't.
<newbie|2> I'm trying to do that
<bekks> newbie|2: If it isnt an ubuntu question, you are in the wrong channel :)
<jrib> BAMbanda: delete everything
<BAMbanda> jrib, and would that happen instantly?
<BAMbanda> like would the laptop or computer just die
<bekks> BAMbanda: Stop pasting nonsense like that.
<jrib> BAMbanda: well almost everything. There would never be a reason to do it.  Try it on a vm if you are curious
<bekks> BAMbanda: Yes.
<newbie|2> bekks: sorry.  What channel for an upgrade question ... considering I'm using Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  i tried it in a testing environment, it does nothing
<bekks> newbie|2: Which host OS do you really use? Mint?
<BAMbanda> MonkeyDust, what exactly happened?
<njsg> BAMbanda: no, it would keep running, except for things that you try to start *after* you do it
<maslen> How can I install crypto++ header files? I can't find a package for them, and make install (from http://www.cryptopp.com/#download ) only seems to install the binary files
<AnAlien> i gtg
<BAMbanda> njsg, so there would be problems on startup. Would grub still load?
<AnAlien> bye
<njsg> BAMbanda: for example, if you have a text editor open, you can probably continue using it, until it needs to read some additional file (say extensions)
<MonkeyDust> BAMbanda  somehow secured by linux internally, i guess, but forget that command, it's unfunny humour
<njsg> BAMbanda: depends on whether /boot is mounted or part of /. grub is known precisely for keeping files under the file system
<newbie|2> bekks: I have Ubuntu 13.04 and have Virtual Box on it.  Put Windows 7 - 64 bit on it.  Didn't do anything more
<njsg> BAMbanda: but all the system would be gone
<njsg> BAMbanda: if that is run as root, of course
<bekks> newbie|2: Then what do you want to do, actually?
<BAMbanda> njsg, hmmm. Thanks.
<BAMbanda> And you guys don't have to get upset with me for seeking knowledge. I'm just curious, I've never run it before and I have a right to knowledge
<njsg> MonkeyDust: did you try it as root? because that one is definitely not secured.
<njsg> MonkeyDust: GNU rm does have protection against "rm -rf /", but just that
<njsg> (see --no-preserve-root
<njsg> )
<newbie|2> bekks: I want to upgrade my cell phone ... it requires I do so by connecting the cell phone to the computer
<njsg> to the extent once a guy wanted to demonstrate that and found out that SuSE ships with an older version of the coreutils, which does *not* have --no-preserve-root
<bekks> newbie|2: Then you are in the wrong channel, since your issue isnt related to ubuntu at all.
<njsg> bekks: uh? what if the phone is going to be updated using ubuntu?
<bekks> newbie|2: Depending on your cell phone, you cant update it, since vbox doesnt support all USB multi-personality devices correctly.
<bekks> njsg: Is the phone running Ubuntu? No, it isnt.
<njsg> bekks: ?
<njsg> newbie|2: what phone is it?
<njsg> newbie|2: and what kind of update do you need to do with it?
<bekks> njsg: He doesnt use a phone running ubuntu - there is no such phone currently :)
<njsg> bekks: I am aware, but they may use an ubuntu machine to update the phone...
<Ben64> that doesn't fall under ubuntu support
<njsg> bekks: don't forget that not every phone runs linux, and some phones need to be updated using external computers...
<bekks> njsg: Yeah, but those problems arent ubuntu problems then - they are problems regarding the phone, not ubuntu.
<njsg> Ben64: so if someone asks about how to start libreoffice or configure displays, it's not part of ubuntu support because these are third-party applications that are not part of what you really call ubuntu?
<newbie|2> njsg: Xperia SP.  I have 12.0.A.1.257.  Sony's site tells me that there is a 12.0.A.2.254
<njsg> newbie|2: what's their official update procedure?
<Ben64> njsg: theres an obvious difference between those, it's not a difficult concept.
<semitones> MonkeyDust, unetbootin can have multiple isos?
<MonkeyDust> njsg  i'll try it now as root inside a chroot
<MonkeyDust> semitones  yes, it creates some sort of grub
<njsg> newbie|2: note that some phones may have a built-in feature to update, if you have a mobile data plan, it may be easier and less problematic to just do that instead of finding how to use linux to do it, or finding a windows machine that can do it
<newbie|2> thx
<njsg> but start by finding the official method. if you have a spare machine, even using some windows install there may be less problematic. it's a case of "being worth it" to try to do it from linux
<Ben64> njsg: come on, take the phone support elsewhere
<njsg> all my phones that don't have self-update over mobile data require cables I don't have, so I never thought about it
<newbie|2> njsg: The problem is that it tells me that I need to connect the phone to the computer.
<agreas> привет
<njsg> newbie|2: you likely need to do something on the computer side, too, no?
<Ben64> njsg: newbie|2: this is not the right channel for phone support, take it to #android or somewhere else
<monkeyjuice> maybe because ubuntu has done a poor job of making it easy to access cell phones
<njsg> more because someone doesn't feel like discussing some uses of an operating system in the operating system IRC channel
<Ben64> its the rules! take it up in #ubuntu-ops if you'd like
<andishe> where is here?
<monkeyjuice> its a ubuntu problem not the cell phone
<Ben64> monkeyjuice: incorrect
<monkeyjuice> so you say
<faugusztin> monkeyjuice:  MTP and USB Mas Storage is well supported. Manufacturer specific flashing tools not ported to linux aren't fault of the OS. ADB for Nexus devices work on linux
<MonkeyDust> monkeyjuice  no FUD here, please
<Ben64> faugusztin nailed it
<monkeyjuice> then help him with connection to cell phone then
<andishe> are you real people?
<jrib> andishe: ...
<chinmaya> umm any software for writing an image in a usb? like usb image writer in mint which comes preinstalled?
<chinmaya> for ubuntu
<njsg> chinmaya: dd?
<Ben64> chinmaya: define "image"
<chinmaya> writing a .iso file
<njsg> chinmaya: dd, definitely.
<chinmaya> making a usb bootable
<chinmaya> dd
<chinmaya> umm
<chinmaya> okay
<FloodBot1> chinmaya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> chinmaya: i use unetbootin, dd works on certain isos only
<njsg> chinmaya: isohybrid from syslinux seems to be able do adapt most of the non-usb-bootable images
<njsg> chinmaya: by most, all of them that I've tried
<MonkeyDust> chinmaya  try startup disk creator
<andishe> any physicist over here?
<Guest24159> sry to appear impatient or anything, but does anyone have any idea how to force nfs version 3 for netbooting ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<MonkeyDust> andishe  this is ubuntu support, i guess you're not in the right channel
<andishe> thanks
<busted> I guess some people are just ignored...
<chinmaya> btw il run gparted live cd just like ubuntu live right?
<dinosaurvskitten> how would you go about debugging a slow wifi connectionn on 13.04? My download speeds peak at 100K/s instead of 1.5M/s, and I'm getting a lot of time outs too. Speed's fine if I boot back into macos (this is a macbook air). The problem happens with both brcmsmac and broadcom-wl drivers. I've disabled ipv6 and mdns already. My only next idea was to switch from nm to wicd, but wicd causes kernel panics. Any ideas?
<AgentInfinity> I'm facing some problems with a live usb of Ubuntu 12.10 . it won't boot. The HDD has windows 8
<AgentInfinity>  I turned off secure boot
<AgentInfinity> And set boot mode to legacy support
<hitsujiTMO_> is it showing up in the boot menu?
<AgentInfinity> Yes
<AgentInfinity> I get a lot of text scrolling up
<AgentInfinity> Then a purple screen
<AgentInfinity> Then nothing
<AgentInfinity> hitsujiTMO_: any help?
<xubuntu295> which ubuntu version do you recommend for a Pc with Pentium M 1'6Ghz and 512Mb of Ram?
<jrib> xubuntu295: try lubuntu
<dinosaurvskitten> xubuntu295: I'd probably go for lubuntu, or not ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO_> AgentInfinity, have you tried the same with 13.04? maybe a driver issue in 12.04 ... at least getting 13.04 to boot might indicate if it is or not
<faugusztin> AgentInfinity: purple... might try to press Esc, maybe the boot process is waiting for something ?
<AgentInfinity> Kk
<maslen> How can I install crypto++ header files? I can't find a package for them, and make install (from http://www.cryptopp.com/#download ) only seems to install the binary files
<Arytmetyk> Hello here. I'm new and linux and i can't check something. Can you tell me which version of kernel does ubuntu use?
<AllanD> whenever my system boots I get the message: Network Discovery Service Disabled - your network has a .local domain - what does this mean - everything works perfectly
<maslen> Arytmetyk: uname -a
<Arytmetyk> But i didn't install it yet
<hitsujiTMO_> Arytmetyk ... uname -r   will tell you your current version
<Arytmetyk> And i can't find it in docummentation or something
<kostkon> Arytmetyk, which version of ubuntu
<Arytmetyk> 13.04
<drgx2x> ubuntu
<kostkon> Arytmetyk, 3.8?
<faugusztin> Arytmetyk: distrowatch has that info :)
<jack> raring: 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP
<faugusztin> Arytmetyk: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<jack> dunno about saucy right now
<TJ-> Saucy kernel is 3.11
<faugusztin> jack: 3.11
<jack> k, thx
<Arytmetyk> It's bad news for me, becausde my ethernnet card needs 3.10.x or more new. Maybe you want to recommend something?
<faugusztin> Arytmetyk: wait 2 weeks for 13.10
<jack> saucy salamander then
<faugusztin> Arytmetyk: October 17th is the "launch date" for Ubuntu 13.10 with kernel 3.11
<faugusztin> or just grab a beta of 13.10
<Arytmetyk> Thanky you very much for the info. I will grab a beta version
<Arytmetyk> Have a nice day
<kostkon> Arytmetyk, you can easily get it from here http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<Arytmetyk> kostkon, thank you once more
<chinmaya> and it worked
<AgentInfinity> hitsujiTMO_: I have an nvidia gpu
<MACscr> any ideas why in the world my statically setup nic would start getting a dhcp ip all of a sudden? http://hastebin.com/naqamiduma.rb
<Fenrirsulfr> salut ;)
<busted> how can you specify the NFS version to use when netbooting ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<TJ-> MACscr: Is the interface managed by NetworkManager, or manually via ifupdown and /etc/network/interfaces?
<MACscr> manually. I have 12 new systems and this is the only one that is doing it
<TJ-> Mace268: Does the system have only one network interface? And, what is reporting that the IP is coming from DHCP - a log file entry or something else?
<AgentInfinity> I need to do a CLI install of ubuntu
<AgentInfinity> Need to use gpart for the partitions
<AgentInfinity> All cli
<AgentInfinity> Need help
<TJ-> MACscr:  Does the system have only one network interface? And, what is reporting that the IP is coming from DHCP - a log file entry or something else?
<MACscr> TJ-: no, it has 4
<TJ-> AgentInfinity: Use the Alternate install ISO
<MACscr> TJ-: did you look at the pastebin link i provided?
<AgentInfinity> TJ-: not possible man
<TJ-> MACscr: I didn't see one... probably came in after you posted the link
<AgentInfinity> GUI won't work
<TJ-> AgentInfinity: Do a deboostrap install from a Live ISO then
<MACscr> TJ-: http://hastebin.com/naqamiduma.rb
<AgentInfinity> Ok
<AgentInfinity> How?
<TJ-> MACscr: OK, so identify which process is starting dhclient from the process list. It looks to me like a residual from the puppet install
<tbharath> Hi
<tbharath> when I ran ls -l, I got the result drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12288 Oct  4 19:36 src
<MACscr> TJ-: puppet was installed after the fact and not used to initially provision the system. It was though running dhcp after the install before the static ip address was setup. I dont get though why it would behave any differently than the other systems. Ive never changed anything when doing a static ip besides simply editing the network interfaces file and restarting the service
<tbharath> I want this change to drwxrwxrwx 1 bharath bharath 12288 Oct  4 19:36 src
<tbharath> how can I do that
<tbharath> ?
<TJ-> MACscr: well, something is starting "dhclient eth1" and the fact it is asking for a specific IP suggests there's a lease file lying around that it is getting that from, its not just trying to get a new lease.
<MaximB> I've installed ubuntu 64-bit 13.04 (fresh install), after that i get: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found.
<busted> tbharath: chown bharath:bharath .
<roy_> hello! ubuntu don't find my bluetooth apple magic mouse
<TJ-> MACscr: Are you working with openstack on those systems?
<tbharath> busted, I have tried that, but no chnage
<MACscr> TJ-: not yet. Going to though
<busted> prepend sudo
<TJ-> MACscr: OK, so it isn't an openstack issue then :)
<tbharath> busted, yeah I have tried that
<tbharath> busted, in my fstab I added a line
<tbharath> busted, /dev/sda4   /media/bharath/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults,exec,fmask=000  0  0
<tbharath> busted, I am trying ls -l in  /media/bharath/windows
<tbharath> busted, will that be a problem
<bekks> tbharath: you need to set uid/gid in that line to your users pid/gid since NTFS does not support linux permissions.
<TJ-> MACscr: I'd be doing "sudo egrep -rn 'dhclient' /etc/* " to find any scripts that might be launching that process, and then I'd extend the search to "/usr/lib" and "/usr/share/"
<tbharath> bekks, how can we do that
<ActionParsnip> Tbharath: is it a usb drive?
<bekks> !ntfs | tbharath
<ubottu> tbharath: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<tbharath> ActionParsnip, no, it is a partition in my harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Tbharath: ok cool. Just curious
<tbharath> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MACscr> btw, whats the proper way to restart the network service when you make manual changes?
<TJ-> MACscr: "sudo service networking restart"
<tbharath> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<bekks> tbharath: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions is pretty much all you need.
<MACscr> TJ-: for some reason I have found that it doesnt always work. Aka, the new ip settings arent applied and i have to run /etc/init.d/networking restart to get more debug info
<TJ-> MACscr: "service" is a wrapper to do the same thing... unless the Ubuntu release you're using has the equivilent Upstart script in /etc/init/
<TJ-> MACscr: but all they really do is "ifdown -a" and "ifup -a"
<MACscr> im just using 12.04 LTS that i installed from iso, so nothing special
<jack> TJ-, equivAlent :P
<jack> comes from value
<TJ-> MACscr: OK, the SYSV init.d script is a bit busier than Upstart on 12.04
<Janhouse> I have a laptop with SIS 771/671 video card. I'm unable to start Xubuntu 12.04 without adding acpi=off to kernel line. Without it the graphics go crazy and I'm unable to see what's going on. Any ideas?
<TJ-> MACscr: In later versions it's a sym-link to the Upstart jobs
<bekks> Janhouse: Blame it on the graphics adapter which is pretty much the worst you could get nowadays.
<Tamwyn> Hello, I have a problem with 12.04, i got this error message: Oct  6 17:13:20 Voyager-M15x kernel: [13820.063749] intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: ME failed to update for more than 1s, likely hung 2 times a second in syslog. Everytime when I boot the System I got an Error Messag "Problem with a Systemservice" (Translated) Sometimes (I can't see a reproducable way) it appaears while normal use. Often when working with Thunderbird (it's in the "Autostart") Ha
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: ive only see those work with an xorg.conf file
<Janhouse> bekks, I know, I know. But when I run it with acpi=off, it starts. So what messes it up?
<Janhouse> I mean, it crashes when X hasn't started yet.
<Janhouse> the graphical glitches.
<ActionParsnip> Tamwyn: what is the output of: uname -a
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: Linux Voyager-M15x 3.5.0-41-generic #64~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 12 16:50:04 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Tamwyn: have you checked for bugs?
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Tamwyn: it may be a known issue
<zerosum> can anyone help with installing ubuntu 13.04 with a usb
<TJ-> Janhouse: See bug #44627 ... basically, its a wishlist item but driver support isn't there
<ubottu> bug 44627 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "3d support for Sis 760 DRI OpenGL" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44627
<bekks> Janhouse: The graphics adapter is just not working with acpi. Thats "all".
<Janhouse> bekks, umm...
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: if the error Message would have more output it coud help, It appeared again, Youst "Recieved A Problem with a System Service" and Would you report it"
<MACscr> TJ-: thanks, i deleted those lease files. Will see what happens
<ActionParsnip> Tamwyn: report the bug and give as much detail as you can. The bug guys will ask for details from you
<Janhouse> bekks, what do you mean it doesn't work with acpi?
<TJ-> Tamwyn: See bug #1210848
<ubottu> bug 1210848 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - intel ips failed to update for more than 1s" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210848
<bekks> Janhouse: Using it without acpi=off causes the problems you described.
<Janhouse> acpi=off disable everything.
<Janhouse> is there something more speciffic that can be disabled?
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: TJ- I found a bug like this
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: modprobe -r intel_ips helped
<bekks> Janhouse: Unfortunately no.
<zerosum> can anyone help with installing ubuntu 13.04 with a usb, i get to the grub boot menu select install ubuntu, then nothing happens black screen
<jack> dutch author :) cool
<jack> i'll check it out anyway
<ActionParsnip> Tamwyn: ok. Blacklist that module and reboot to test
<fdkldfsjdfk> hi
<ActionParsnip> Janhouse: do you have the latest bios (if your system has one)
<john_____> My Ubuntu software centre never responds, can anyone help? :)
<iLikeStrongJava> Which VNC server is used by KVM?
<bekks> iLikeStrongJava: kvm built in.
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: already done
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: what video chip do you use? Does the system have a make and model?
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: maybe it will fix the other problem too
<fdkldfsjdfk> have Ubuntu any support for Atom Z3740D processorç?
<ActionParsnip> John_____: if you run: sudo apt-get update ,is it smooth?
<zerosum> i have two video chips
<fdkldfsjdfk> because 3rd generation of Atoms was W8-only
<ActionParsnip> Fdkldfsdfk: yes why would it not
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: oh that optimus switching gpu nonesense?
<bekks> fdkldfsjdfk: there is no such processor that is "W8-only".
<iLikeStrongJava> Ok.  I've been trying to connect to vm from OS X, but no joy.  I read some forum posts that say people can use the Apple built-in client without prob.  I'm not having any luck.
<iLikeStrongJava> Trying to figure out where to start troubleshooting
<ActionParsnip> Ilikestrongjava: install the VIC on the system and connect to the server remotely
<MACscr> iLikeStrongJava: connect in what way? ssh?
<MACscr> or vnc
<john_____> <ActionParsnip>im such a noob in terms of code i just installed all updates if thats what you mean
<ActionParsnip> Ilikestrongjava: i assume you are meaning vmware.
<zerosum> Nvidia Geforce Gt 630M and Intel HD Graphics 4000
<fdkldfsjdfk> bekks: yes, intel has said that cover Trail atom's are not Linux capable
<iLikeStrongJava> Straight VNC for starters.  Default settings, etc.  No ActionParsnip, I mean kvm/qemu
<ActionParsnip> John_____: all i asked is does the command run. Its copying and pasting. So being 'noob' has zero bearing here. Does it
<cnbox> o
<iLikeStrongJava> Does Apple implementation require ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: yep optimus garbage.
<zerosum> ActionParsnip: is that going to be a major problem?
<fdkldfsjdfk> UEFI issues on 32 bit for example
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<danielubuntu> hello, I have removed my SWAP partition and made a new SWAP in extended partition, how to configure that?
<bekks> fdkldfsjdfk: Do you have any links on Intel actually saying that?
<hitsujiTMO_> fdkldfsjdfk more than likely that just means they directly support w8 only
<demsad> Hello guys. I need some openvpn service to secure my passwords using public wifi networks. I've found vpnbook, but have read that they use their client's data for their own aims. Can anybody tell me, who has an experience using "vpnbook" service, that it's safe and secure. Or just recommend me another service, which is safe.
<ActionParsnip> Fdkldfsjdfk: uefi is nothing to do with processor conpatibility with ubuntu
<danielubuntu> ?
<john_____> ActionParsnip: Well i dont even have a command console on my toolbar, so being a noob does have a lot to do with it.
<ActionParsnip> Fdkldsjdfk: its nothingvto do with the cpu at all
<fdkldfsjdfk> hitsujiTMO_: users failed trying to boot W7 disk
<ActionParsnip> John_____: searched dash?
<danielubuntu> any help?
<bekks> fdkldfsjdfk: Do you have any links from Intel proving that?
<fdkldfsjdfk> bekks: http://www.extremetech.com/computing/136276-intel-clover-trail-atom-chips-cannot-run-linux
<bekks> fdkldfsjdfk: Thats not an Intel link.
<danielubuntu> bekks, can u help me?
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: add it in /etc/fstab to be swap. You will need to run: sudo blkid ,to get the UUID of the partition
<bekks> fdkldfsjdfk: Last sentence of your post: "While Intel stated that Clover Trail “cannot run Linux,” a better way to put it would have been to say that users should not run Linux.".
<bekks> danielubuntu: I dont know.
<zerosum> ActionParsnip: sorry dont know how to do that
<john_____> ActionParsnip: I searched dash for console and run and found nothing.
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: nobody is born knowing either. Try researching online to find out.....
<ActionParsnip> John_____: its a terminal.
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | zerosum
<ubottu> zerosum: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<danielubuntu> also what to do when removes bash from bin ?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | zerosum
<ubottu> zerosum: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<danielubuntu> *removes
<bekks> danielubuntu: Why do you remove bash from /bin ?
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: can you rephrase please
<fishcooker> how to list all network interface that all i have?
<fdkldfsjdfk> ActionParsnip: that was the answer when someone asked on community forums od Lenovo why his thinkpad tablet did not boot linux (Initdr not found error)
<bekks> fishcooker: sudo ifconfig -a
<john_____> ActionParsnip: it says nothing matches your search when i search terminal.
<zerosum> cheers reading up now
<ActionParsnip> John_____: ok press CTRL+ALT+T
<fdkldfsjdfk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2169631
<Tamwyn> ActionParsnip: The Kernel Message is away, but the problem is still there and there was now an internal eeror message by Ubuntu caused by ntpd, i have removed it now
<fishcooker> thanks bekks.. is it possible to have 2 different frequency 2.4GHz and 5Ghz on one interface?
<fishcooker> here i have eth3 eth2 and wlan0 also lo
<ActionParsnip> Zerosum: if you are new to Linux etc. There will be a lot you dont know and stating so is worthless. You have a computer attached to the largest human known database. Use it when you dont know something
<bekks> fishcooker: If your wifi interface supports it, yes.
<fdkldfsjdfk> and there is no legacy mode :(
<danielubuntu> bekks, yes
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, i deleted bash
<fishcooker> it means my wlan0 have possibility to do that?
<john_____> ActionParsnip: ok sudo apt update seemed to be smooth..
<fishcooker> i've costum box here.. it seem strange that i dont have eth0
<danielubuntu> bekks, it is removed by mistake
<dpy> hi guys
<danielubuntu> how to fix?
<ActionParsnip> John_____: ok. Does software centre now run ok?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201174/
<fdkldfsjdfk> i believe that chips aren't exactly designed to "run Linux" or any other OS. It's Linux that supports CPUs, but Intel doesn't want to cooperate
<john_____> ActionParsnip: no the window goes grey when i click it
<bekks> danielubuntu: Boot a live cd, copy it over again.
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: id copy it from livecd. Why are you messing around in /bin at all?
<john_____> ActionParsnip: and says not responding
<ActionParsnip> John_____: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<danielubuntu> ok will try with live cd
<fdkldfsjdfk> Intel has said that new 4gen Atoms will support Android/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Fdkldfsjdfk: intel loves linux :-)
<john_____> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<h1n1> Intel love anything they can make money off
<ActionParsnip> John_____: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install software-center
<ActionParsnip> H1n1: and why not. All businesses do....
<h1n1> Yep
<dpy> a long shot, but does anyone here happen to know how to make google chrome/chromium register as a pulseaudio application?
<dpy> I would like to patch Google Music through my equalizer
<john_____>  ActionParsnip: software catalogue update was successful, however software centre stil crashes
<ActionParsnip> John_____: try running it from terminal. The output may give clues
<ActionParsnip> John_____: run: software-center
<fdkldfsjdfk> so "The 32-bit ISOS do not contain the necessary EFI files" is a false statement Isn't it?
<fishcooker> bekks: is it ok that i have not eth0 here?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201174/
<fishcooker> the wired must be in eth*
<bekks> fishcooker: sure. ethX arent wifi devices.
<ActionParsnip> Bekks: they can be
<fishcooker> how to know ActionParsnip
<john_____> ActionParsnip: No command 'run:' found, did you mean:  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-heavy' (main)  Command 'runq' from package 'exim4-daemon-light' (main)  Command 'runq' from package 'sendmail-bin' (universe) run:: command not found
<ActionParsnip> John_____: think about it...
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: sudo lshw -C network ,you will see the network controller and its device name
<ActionParsnip> John_____: 'run:' is just me saying 'the next bit is the command to run' it's not a command itself
<john_____> ActionParsnip: yeah i worked that out, this was the result
<john_____> ActionParsnip: 2013-10-06 16:53:04,841 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - setting up proxy 'None' 2013-10-06 16:53:04,847 - softwarecenter.db.database - INFO - open() database: path=None use_axi=True use_agent=True 2013-10-06 16:53:05,479 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file 2013-10-06 16:53:05,853 - softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app - INFO - show_available_packa
<danielubuntu> can anybody tell me what is the File Size of bash in /bin ? its Ubuntu 13.04
<danielubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> John_____: ok then search for that warning to see what it means
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: i believe http://packages.ubuntu.com has file sizes too
<Akuw> hi
<dpy> fixed, it shows up during playback only... I paused the music to set it up ... doh!
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, is not everybody have same BASH? so can u plz check?
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: im on Precise only
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok
<Akuw> to install application to convert shape to postgis ?
<john_____> ActionParsnip: i googled it and it said try cd ~/.cache; rm -r software-center but no avail.
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, well, the size of bash in my computer is bigger than one in that site
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, well no, its smaller than the "installed size"
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, will sudo apt-get install -f fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: you will need to reinstall the package with the file in
<danielubuntu> can anybody tell me what is the file size of bash in /bin ? ubuntu 13.04
<danielubuntu> ?
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: the package system has no idea you deleted the file (ni idea why youbwould too) so reinstall the package and itbwill put the file back
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, reinstall from repo?
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, oh ok so live usb was a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: not really. You can copy the file over. Or chroot in and reinstall the package thetr
<ActionParsnip> There
<ActionParsnip> Not a bad idea
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, what is the file size of ur bash? can u kindly tell me?
<h1n1> 724
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, if u want
<h1n1> Danielubuntu 737952 byte
<danielubuntu> h1n1, 13.04 ?
<h1n1> Yea
<sallee> Hello there. Anyone interested in helping with networking problem. One of the computers on my network is not broadcasting hostname or ip, and also hoards the network, so nothing else in the house works properly.
<john_____> ActionParsnip: i could not find a solution online.
<danielubuntu> well mine have larger file size
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, do I need to open fstab with any text editor?
<h1n1> How large is large?
<danielubuntu> h1n1, some more kilobytes
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: to do what?
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, to add swap
<h1n1> So what's wrong with that?
<danielubuntu> h1n1, just checking if it is cracked or something
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: yes you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab ,to get write access
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I have green highlighting over green text in my terminal and on terminator
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<Vivekananda> looks completely stupid and unuseful. How do I change it ?
<ActionParsnip> John_____: could try the lubuntu-software-centre
<h1n1> Well you can always rename it and reinstall the package that contain /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> Vivekanda: in terminal options you can changebappearance
<Vivekananda> Also I lost the boot screen for ubuntu when I deleted lubuntu for some reason. How do I get it back ?
<h1n1> Use: Apt-file search /bin/bash
<h1n1> And compare again
<ActionParsnip> Or: dpkg -S bash | grep bin
<h1n1> That should work too
<h1n1> And it's all depend on your paranoid level and how far you really want to check it ha ツ
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<Tamwyn> Vivekananda: what do you meen with boot screen?
<danielubuntu> h1n1, k
<danielubuntu> h1n1, let me see
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I dont want the lightdm. I want the ubuntu welcome screen ( sorry not boot )
<Tamwyn> Vivekananda: for login?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: do you mean plymouth, the boot splash?
<fishcooker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201290/
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: the options I see on the 'change profile' in terminal has no ' highlight option'
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: yep
<Vivekananda> the boot splash
<Vivekananda> Tamwyn: yep at the time of login too
<markx_> Any idea why http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.11.4-saucy/ is missing the headers-all?
<Vivekananda> at login I see only a black background
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: ok then reinstall the plymouth package. Are you really that bothered about somethingbso trivial....
<john_____> ActionParsnip: command not found.
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I liked it :).
<ActionParsnip> Markx_: contact the ppa maintainer. Its a 3rd party source so does not have the same rigerous testing of official packages
<ActionParsnip> John_____: its not installed bybdefault
<fishcooker> it seems thos wlan0 support for 5GHz on http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201290/
<dinosaurvskitten> how would you go about debugging a slow wifi connectionn on 13.04? My download speeds peak at 100K/s instead of 1.5M/s, and I'm getting a lot of time outs too. Speed's fine if I boot back into macos (this is a macbook air). The problem happens with both brcmsmac and broadcom-wl drivers. I've disabled ipv6 and mdns already. My only next idea was to switch from nm to wicd, but wicd causes kernel panics. Any ideas?
<Tamwyn> Vivekananda: I don't have it. It get lost after installing the Nvidia Drivers
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: but about the terminal I cannot seem to find options to change the highlight color. This is how it looks now --- http://imagebin.org/272934
<Vivekananda> completely unusable
<Vivekananda> Tamwyn: same here . I lost it and I also installed nvidia drivers
<loa> hello, can explain where is unity launcher in ubuntu 13.10?
<goku> hi all
<Vivekananda> loa: where is ?
<MonkeyDust> loa  13.10 isnt ready yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<loa> MonkeyDust, there is no support at all.
<Vivekananda> another weird thing is happenning. For some reason when I try to Alt+tab my windows I see all windows but 'terminator' even when open on the same deskop is not visible
<Guest19677> is the "nomodeset" option a permanent solution? Or do you use it just to install a new system, and fix it later
<MonkeyDust> loa  type /join #ubuntu+1 and wait a bit longer than you did, after you asked a question
<Vivekananda> but doing the windows picker ( cursor to right bottom as I have set it to be ) shows me that it is open
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: edit -> Profiles -> edit -> Colours tab
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: not got that?
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I went there and there is notthing for the "highlight" color ( which you see green for some lines in the imagebin above)
<Vivekananda> hold on
<Guest31517> how to register in this channel?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest31517> !register
<sallee> I know somebody out there would really like to help me out! Anyone interested in helping with networking problem? One of the computers on my network is not broadcasting hostname or ip, and also hoards the network, so nothing else in the house works properly.
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: if you install and run guake you can get a useful terminal colour there
<Tamwyn> Vivekananda: I think thats a delay of the X-Server you can't do lot against it. I have no problem with it. A way to minimize the problem would be an SSD so you system boots faster ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: what network chip is it? Which distribution and release. Details.....
<danielubuntu> how to reinstall a package via terminal?
<newbee> hello folks
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<fdkldfsjdfk> wow, UEFI, secure boot and fast boot is really a headache. I'm new on this
<sallee> ActionParsnip: elementary luna (based on precise). Qualcomm Atheros ar8152 v2.0
<newbee> I have an very weired problem. I wanted to bind my music folder from a windows partition into my home folder using an entry in the fstab. If I check via 'mount' command if it is mounded, it says that it is. Nevertheless my file browser and 'ls' don't agree
<newbee> I am very pussled. And I don't know what to do about that. Could you please help me!
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: elementaryOS isnt supported here
<danielubuntu> #elementaryos
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: ask in #elementaryos
<sallee> ActionParsnip: could you pretend its precise, then? #elementary doesn't have anyone who can help
<MonkeyDust> sallee  neither has #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: no. Its not ubintu so isnt supported here or in ANY of the Ubuntu support channels
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: similarly, ubuntu is based on Debian but is not supported by the debian community in any way
<Guest31517> can soneone tell me if I dont have permission to install programms from Downloads folder?
<paulus68> I am booted with a live cd on a current linux system where my /home is not accessible because I made a mistake during the move from current location towards new drive. how can I copy the ./ folders using the live cd in order to keep the profile setting from firefox and thunderbird
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: you dont understand the terminal colors are fine . but the green highlight is what I wish to change
<sallee> ActionParsnip: Also, this problem has persisted through several different ubuntu installs on the same deivce
<danielubuntu> sallee, no Ubuntu derivative is supported here take Linux Mint for example, everybody have different IRC channel
<ActionParsnip> Guest31517: if you are able to install applications, the location doesnt mattter
<ActionParsnip> Sallee: your issue is with elementary os. Not supported here
<Vivekananda> sallee: any particular reason for using elementary ?
<danielubuntu> well any way to know everything (configuration files) about ubuntu? like how something works? any tutorial / ebook or something?
<ActionParsnip> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: easier to learn it the dame way you learned Windows.
<sallee> Vivekananda: thanks for asking, the keyboard shortcuts are more intuitive, its a little easier to look at, and seems to have less bugs in the UI on little netbooks
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: you'll never know everything about an OS
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, that will take long time then :)
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, well I don't mean every single part, just configarations
<ActionParsnip> Danielubuntu: eaxh day you will improve
<danielubuntu> ActionParsnip, and not GUI
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: any clues for the highlight
<Vivekananda> http://imagebin.org/272934
<paulus68> I am booted with a live cd on a current linux system where my /home is not accessible because I made a mistake during the move from current location towards new drive. how can I copy the ./ folders using the live cd in order to keep the profile setting from firefox and thunderbird
<Vivekananda> it renders those directories invisible
<newbee> does noone have an idea what could be the reason of my bind issue?
<Vivekananda> paulus68: grysync , rsync would work ( I use that )
<Vivekananda> you have to enable keep permissions and stuff if you want to
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: is that on an NTFS partition by any chance?
<paulus68> Vivekananda: What is the command please in order to copy from one location towards the other?
<ActionParsnip> Paulus68: could use grsync as a GUI to rsync
<Vivekananda> paulus68: I sometimes write commands incorrectly. What you can do is install grsync which is a gui for rsync and then choose options in there. Execute a test file to make sure what you are doign and then execute the big one
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: ntfs partition for ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: the location of the files and folders in the shiot, are they on an NTFS partition?
<Vivekananda> yep
<Vivekananda> so you are saying that this wont be an issue on ext3 4 ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: then ots normal. The Linux files will show as normal. The files are green as they are executable
<ActionParsnip> Ots = thats
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: I am okay with the color. unhappy that it is bold green so cannot read the names of the files themselves. Wanted to change the bold to a duller green
<marco___> hi, i accidentally removed my repositories and now i need to reconfigure them. I had this problem some time ago and someone in this channel gave me a link to a page that produced repo lists according to os version
<Vivekananda> newbee: I dont know a whole lot but fstab is used to mount partitions
<marco___> but i can't find it again, can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: its an ntfs thing. You may be able to tweak it but im not quite sure as I dont use ntfs anywhere
<Vivekananda> if you already have a mounted partition then you can simply create a bookmark for the folder and it will show up as such
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: but the os I amrunnin is ubuntu so the tweak must be on the side of ubuntu isnt it
<ActionParsnip> Marco___: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<daftykins> marco___: how do you keep doing that? >_<
<k-joseph> hi to u all, users and developers, i want to connect my android phone to a wifi network i create, on my ubuntu pc, am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS and am asking how can i create a wifi network for me to connect my phone on the same internet am using via a modem?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: maybe. I use guake which themable but believe it will use the same thing for ntfs
<daftykins> marco___: keep some backups in your /home next time? :)
<daftykins> marco___: also http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ActionParsnip> Marco___: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue ,i can give a list file based on the release
<marco___> daftykins: yes, i will keep a backup now :)
<newbee> Vivekananda: yes, but you can also use it to bind one folder into another as described e.g. here http://backdrift.org/how-to-use-bind-mounts-in-linux
<marco___> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.4
<ActionParsnip> Marco___: 13.04 not 13.4. The link daftykins looks decent
<Vivekananda> newbee: instead of the bind and fstab why not symlink ?
<Vivekananda> I do that and that is much easier and quick
<Vivekananda> just one line of code
<marco___> ActionParsnip: yes, thank you! :D
<newbee> Vivekananda: i am not sure to be honest. Ich thought that the bind-ansatz would be the natural one.
<paulus68> Vivekananda: another question after installing ubuntu while using the same username and password will I be able to copy over the profile files towards the new home directory or can I encounter problems there
<newbee> Vivekananda: probably symlinks between partitions will have some problems and risks. Would be nice if someone could enlighten me about the differences and dis/advantages of bind vs symlink
<Vivekananda> newbee: yep but I guess others are called for then :) . I dont know
<Vivekananda> paulus68: I guess so . copying should be easy as is
<Vivekananda> if there are errors you will see them in grsync
<newbee> Vivekananda: :-) not exclusively. You denoted that you may not be an expert about fstab. So I thought maybe include some of those expers. But if you had happend to know  I would of course have meant you ;-)
<Vivekananda> newbee: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49623/are-there-any-drawbacks-from-using-mount-bind-as-a-substitute-for-symbolic-lin
<Vivekananda> newbee: no no it is okay. I honestly dont know. but I found a helpful link.
<Vivekananda> please read it
<xarex> moin
<xarex> i have a problem with adobe flash player, when we get the new version ?
<newbee> Vivekananda: to me the link indicates that I should try symlinks
<Katux> hi
<xarex> hi
<Vivekananda> newbee: yep and it is easy too
<lolol> can anyone tell me a software to record desktop
<lolol> i forgot the name
<lolol> recordmydesktop something?
<DJones> !secreencast | lolol
<bazhang> lolol, kazam
<DJones> !screencast | lolol
<ubottu> lolol: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<lolol> thanks guys :)
<bazhang> that factoid needs an update
<newbee> Vivekananda: I do not get it. How do I link one directory into another, but with a different name
<newbee> Vivekananda: lets say i want to link /mnt/something as /home/somebody/somethingelse
<Katux> what would happen if one day Microsoft or any OEM decide to blacklist shim loader?
<llutz> newbee: ln -s /mnt/something as /home/somebody/somethingelse
<llutz> newbee: ln -s /mnt/something  /home/somebody/somethingelse     (sorry)
<Katux> UEFI blacklist can be updated by Windows Update
<newbee> llutz: this does not work. This does create /home/somebody/somethingelse/something
<llutz> newbee:  /home/somebody/somethingelse has not to exist before
<newbee> llutz: so the original folder is linked into the folder i did want the link to be
<ampw> hello how do i install something like heimdall-flash
<newbee> llutz: thx
<newbee> llutz: thx
<newbee> llutz: does the job :-)
<tozen> ampw: if have in repos then sudo apt-get install package_name
<ampw> tozen: if ihave 13.04 can i install a deb for the 12
<bindi> I have two SSDs, one HDD. I plan on installing Ubuntu on the first SSD, Windows 8 on the second, and the HDD will be a shared data drive (so has to be ntfs..), and I want to have full disk encryption on all drives. Doable?
<pfifo> Katux: windows normally tramples a grub install, how is this different? Microsoft dosent care about the users computer or there prefrences
<pfifo> bindi: linux cant handle encrypted ntfs so no, not doable
<paulus68> if I want to resize my hardrive just leaving out my home partition (on a seperate hd) what do I need to enter for the first HD for mount partitions and sizes?
<paulus68> the drive as such is 1.5 TB big
<Vivekananda> bindi: are you from india ?
<bindi> Vivekananda: no
<pfifo> paulus68: you cant resize a harddrive, its storage capacity is fixed by hardware limitations
<kayzarg> hola
<kayzarg> necesito ayuda acabo de instalar ubuntu en mi computadora no es muy nueva pero cuando quiero ver un video en youtube no se ve se ve como distorcionado
<llutz> !es | kayzarg
<ubottu> kayzarg: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<paulus68> pfifo: ok let me rephrase what sizees do I need to enter for /boot /root and so on
<pfifo> paulus68: I recommend using one harddrive for / and the other harddrive for /home...
<pfifo> paulus68: maybe put a swap on each of them if you want swap
<paulus68> pfifo: so for the first drive I select just / and for the 2nd hd I select /home + swap partition on the first hd?
<pfifo> paulus68: yes... I would put half the swap on drive 1 and half on drive 2... swappiness will work faster like this in some cases
<pfifo> paulus68: do not put swap on a SSD if one is SSD and the other is HDD
<Rory> pfifo: Enlighten me as to why
<Rory> pfifo: "SSDs wear out" isn't an aswer
<pfifo> Rory: whats the question?
<daftykins> SSDs are the best place for swap.
<pfifo> ssds are the best place for a swap that operates fast*
<SwedeMike> best place for swap is more memory so you don't need swap.
<pfifo> exactly, its cheaper to buy RAM than a new SSD
<Suraj> ..
<MraMaria> Hi. Does anyone know if clearkimura/Customizer supports kernel upgrades?
<arc__> hey can anyone have a look at this for me i need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201474/
<Calinou> daftykins: SSD is still much slower than RAM :P
<Calinou> 500MB/s in best case for SSD, ~10000MB/s at worst for RAM (DDR3) :P
<Calinou> can reach 15000MB/s or even more
<Calinou> I have 515MB/s and 13257MB/s respectively :p
<Myrtti> MraMaria: say, what?
<jack> arc__, i'd try a sudo
<daftykins> Calinou: RAM is not part of the conversation
<arc__> the same thing happens jack
<MraMaria> arc__: try disabling any firewall. if then you could ping disable the rule for that
<CaptainQuirk> Hi there !
<jack> weird :/
<arc__> there is no firewall
<Myrtti> MraMaria: oh, it's some new fangled thing in github
<MraMaria> Myrtti: say what what? :o
<CaptainQuirk> I can't find a way to launch a terminal automatically after I'm logged in to my ubuntu sessino
<MraMaria> Myrtti: no isn't, probably you are
<CaptainQuirk> I tried editing /etc/rc.local as sudo but without any effect
<Myrtti> MraMaria: well I can't find it in packages.ubuntu.com
<pfifo> CaptainQuirk: Open a terminal, then logout choosing to 'save session'
<houssem> hi
<CaptainQuirk> pfifo, what is it supposed to do ?
<kongthap> if i don't like a program to install in my home directory (node_modules) where should i move it to???
<pfifo> it will sve the session, and on next login, will restore your programs
<MraMaria> Myrtti: you know there is more life besides packages.ubuntu.com?!
<CaptainQuirk> I need a scripting solution
<pfifo> kongthap: /usr/local
<Myrtti> MraMaria: you know this is the official support channel for Ubuntu and we haven't tried every app in the universe, and can realistically support only those in packages.ubuntu.com and in very, very limited amount some select few in some selected PPA's, if even those?
<Katux> is HP a linux friendly company?
<MraMaria> Myrtti: if you can't answer an user question just keep your case rested
<logic_prog> when I double click on the ubuntu 13.04 iso on osx, should it open up the iso, or should it say "image not mountable" ?
<kongthap> pfifo: if i moved the directory, do i have to re-config anything???
<llutz> CaptainQuirk: cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<CaptainQuirk> llutz, that's interesting but opening a terminal is just an example
<Katux> becaus his answer to UEFI relate problems is very odd "they only support Windows 8 and their own "recovery" software and not "other" operating systems or bootloaders."
<llutz> CaptainQuirk: then take this also just as an example
<Katux> *because *related
<pfifo> kongthap: you should install to /usr/local instead of simply moving it there
<CaptainQuirk> llutz, I don't get you
<kongthap> pfifo: when i use apt-get how to specify the destination directory???
<CaptainQuirk> I'm looking for a way to run any command when after loging in
<CaptainQuirk> kongthap, you install node_modules with apt-get ?
<pfifo> kongthap: you dont
<kongthap> pfifo: npm???
<llutz> CaptainQuirk: ~/.config/autostart/mycommand.script
<kongthap> pfifo: i just follow tutorial, not sure when i was there???
<llutz> CaptainQuirk: or console-login? ~/.bashrc
<kongthap> pfifo: at the moment it's already node_modules folder
<pfifo> kongthap: I have no idea what your doing, youll have to provide more details
<CaptainQuirk> llutz, thanks, I'll look into it
<kongthap> pfifo: it's grunt
<kongthap> pfifo: i installed grunt using npm, do you know how to specify the destination folder?
<James_Epp> So I appended this after doing 'sudo crontab -e' but after waiting a day, the file /srv/servers/logs/update.log contains no date. Did I do something incorrectly? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201656/
<pfifo> kongthap: no, i dont know anything about grunt or npm, i recommend either installing it the way it wasnt, or seeking support from the grunt/npm community
<kongthap> pfifo: thanks :)
<flex0> clear
<pfifo> James_Epp: put all that into a bash script and run the script, if anyone thoses commands fail, the rest will not run
<James_Epp> pfifo: So something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201694/
<Guest64103> hello
<pfifo> James_Epp: yeah... make sure to use a shebang in the script, and set a suitable PATH and any other enviroment vars
<Guest64103> quit
<James_Epp> pfifo: Okay. Thanks!
<mzaza> Any ideas how to make Ubuntu detect Huawei k3770, it doesn't detect it?
<arc__> mzaza: it that a android phone
<mzaza> arc__: No a USB dongle
<jack> sounds like an usb stick
<arc__> sounds like a phone
<mzaza> arc__: Ubuntu detects older USB dongles, this one is newer and it doesn't detect automatically.
<mzaza> I am on Ubuntu 12.04
<Calinou> some dongles need ndiswrapper to work
<jack> mzaza, i think i'm using the same thing
<Calinou> that is, using a windows driver
<mzaza> jack: Same version and some model :D ?
<jack> ubuntu knows my ISP, vodafone
<jack> so connecting works perfectly
<mzaza> jack: It's not about the ISP, when I change USB dongles with the same IP it works perfectly. The problem is that it doesn't detect the specific usb stick model I mentioned.
<jack> hrm :/
<gaurav__> How to use auto complete feature in vim
<mzaza> jack: Could you help me try debugging the problem and find a solution?
<jack> i can only Try_
<jack> erm _try_
<gaurav__> hello
<jack> bbiab...need to go collecting some debts
<benzrf> hello
<benzrf> my sound seems to be stuck on dummy output
<pfifo> gaurav__: vim has their own support channel in #vim you should ask there
<benzrf> @help
<benzrf> hm
<islandmonkey> benzrf: !help
<islandmonkey> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pfifo> see also !details
<danny4way> How do i install eclipse on Ubuntu
<danny4way> ?
<islandmonkey> Oh wait, just remembered what that did now :)
<pfifo> danny4way: 'sudo apt-get install eclipse'
<daftykins> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<benzrf> danny4way: is it not the same as everything else?
<danny4way> But I need to install jdk too
<gaurav__> how to use auto complete feature of vim on ubuntu
<danny4way> Because I am trying to write codes for Java
<pfifo> danny4way: are you setting up for android dev?
<danny4way> no. Just for my AP Java class
<gaurav__> how to use auto complete feature of vim on ubuntu
<benzrf> gaurav__: same as anywhere else
<benzrf> still stuck on dummy output in my audio [raring]
<gaurav__> no means without pressing ctrl+x and ctrl+n
<pfifo> danny4way: you can 'sudo apt-get install openjdk eclipse' to get both
<danny4way> I tried sudo apt-get install eclipse
<benzrf> gaurav__: I don't understand what you are asking
<pfifo> danny4way: you may need to enable the universe/multiverse repos and then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<gaurav__> i wan't to say that in vim when we do ctrl+n a pop up appears from where we can select previously typed characters but how to do it without pressing ctrl+n everytime as it reduces speed.
<danny4way> sudo apt-get install eclipse isn't working.
<gaurav__> i wan't to say that in vim when we do ctrl+n a pop up appears from where we can select previously typed characters but how to do it without pressing ctrl+n everytime as it reduces speed.
<Gentoo64> why
<gaurav__> @benzrf please reply
<arc__> danny4way: what are u using eclips for
<BluesKaj> danny4way,are you getting an error ?
<danny4way> I am using eclipse for java
<danny4way> Yes.
<danny4way> It says unable to locate package openjdk
<arc__> kk
<slyfoxx> when loading ubuntu newest ver, at the almost end of install errorr'd out with grub not loading, any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> danny4way, make sure all your sources are enabled in the package manager
<danny4way> Yes. They are all enabled.
<guestghost> what's the name of the ubuntu installer program? the one used to install on a new system?
<MonkeyDust> slyfoxx  by latest, you mean 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<BluesKaj> including canonical parthers, danny4way
<danny4way> Yep. All are checked.
<slyfoxx> ues sir
<danny4way> since last month, I couldn't install anything from terminal
<slyfoxx> yes
<danny4way> It just keep showing erros.
<danny4way> errors*
<MonkeyDust> slyfoxx  which, 13.04 or 13.10 ?
<slyfoxx> 13.10
<slyfoxx> the newest one
<slyfoxx> I wanted a dual boot on this vista crapola
<MonkeyDust> slyfoxx  ok, that's not ready yet, type /join #ubuntu+1 for support
<slyfoxx> okay thank you guys
<slyfoxx> appreciated
<slyfoxx> server ubuntu loaded just fine
<slyfoxx> :)
<slyfoxx> I will return registered, sorry
<slyfoxx> other than that she looks like a fine op system
<BluesKaj> danny4way, type openjdk
<danny4way> it says couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console
<danny4way> Oh wait. it actually says openjdk: command not found
<TJ-> danny4way: There is no such command, so that is to be expected
<ace_me_> I get gethostbyname failure ! help :)
<danny4way> So what do i do?
<TJ-> danny4way: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install" *should* solve most problems with apt getting out-of-sync
<danny4way> I am trying to install eclipse with jdk so that I can write a code for my AP java class
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-lib , danny4way
<danny4way> TJ-, I got error message
<TJ-> danny4way: Good... we can help when you have specifics. Tell us what it is.
<TJ-> !pastebin | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danny4way> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201830/
<danny4way> TJ-, this is an error i got.
<danny4way> BluesKaj, I also got error for sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre-lib command
<TJ-> danny4way: Do you see the problem? "gzip: stdout: No space left on device"
<danny4way> where does that say? ,TJ-
<TJ-> danny4way: In the output you just pastebinned
<danny4way> Oh yeah. I see it now.
<danny4way> So what do i do?
<danny4way> I'm new to Ubuntu. It's nothing like other OS.
<daftykins> danny4way: your /boot is full by the looks. can you pastebin "df -h" ?
<BluesKaj> danny4way,  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<danny4way> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201850/
<TJ-> danny4way: Free some space ... identify what is using it all.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/73160/how-do-i-find-the-amount-of-free-space-on-my-hard-drive
<stomanata> hI, IS IT NORMAL TO SEE LINES LIKE THIS  18:26:07.784067 IP ubuntu.local.47498 > google-public-dns-a.google.com.domain: 7415+ PTR? c.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.2.0.f.f.ip6.arpa. (90)
<daftykins> danny4way: yep you need to delete some older kernels. can you pastebin "ls -l /boot" please?
<stomanata> ops. caps lock is on. sorry
<subz3r0> stomanata: maybe you should explain where you got this output?
<TJ-> danny4way: OK, what has likely happened is you've had  series of Linux kernel package upgrades but the old ones haven't been removed, which has made the /boot/ file-system run out of space. Let's find out what packages are installed. Do "dpkg -l 'linux-*'
<stomanata> this is tcpdump over my local network (4 computer)
<josiah14> ubuntu is not detecting my hdd
<josiah14> trying to figure out why
<josiah14> I'm using the p6x58d premium asus mobo, which has an ich10 southbridge chipset
<MonkeyDust> josiah14  what'sz the output of sudo blkid ? use pastebin to show us
<BluesKaj> josiah14, are trying an OS install?
<josiah14> yes
<josiah14> technically lubuntu, but I would think this issue would translate across ubuntu flavors
<guestghost> When ubiquity installs over a previous installation of ubuntu, does it keep files in /home ?
<josiah14> I'm in xterm now and have native network access
<kavelot> I'm trying to push ubuntu to my gf, but she's having trouble saving an impress document as .ppt... since I'm on windows now, I don't know how to do it (she says impress doesn't show the "file type" menu)... does ubuntu provides a simple way for me to VNC to her PC, considering she's behind a router?
<danny4way> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201865/
<wilee-nilee> guestghost, Only if home is a seperate partition and you do not over write it.
<guestghost> wilee-nilee, ok, thanks!
<danny4way> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201870/
<josiah14> test
<TJ-> kavelot: see http://imagebin.org/272946
<vak> i can't figure out what exactly wifi-card does my Lenovo Yoga 13 has... any hints? (i tried lspci; lshw -C network)
<kavelot> TJ-: oh, got it! thanks!
<danny4way> TJ-,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6201865/
<TJ-> danny4way: OK, thanks, now lets find out which version is actually running "uname -r"
<daftykins> danny4way: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic linux-image-3.8.0-28-generic linux-image-3.8.0-29-generic
<danny4way> TJ-, 3.8.0-30-generic
<daftykins> my above command is safe then
<TJ-> danny4way: Follow daftykins advice now to remove those three kernel versions
<daftykins> danny4way: then afterwards run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<josiah14> http://pastebin.com/B8010LKY
<daftykins> things should completely cleanly then
<danny4way> Okay. Do I have to type all together with linux-image-3.8.0-19-generic or separately?
<josiah14> thats the blkid output
<daftykins> danny4way: paste that one long single command with each kernel package name after it
<danny4way> Okay
<TJ-> josiah14: How about "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/" ?
<andreiiar> a o
<kavelot> TJ-: found out what happened... she's running it on a netbook, so those options don't show up because the screen is small :P
<TJ-> kavelot: !!! .... !!
<danny4way> daftykins, DONE
<daftykins> danny4way: did "sudo apt-get -f install" complete nice and cleanly?
<danny4way> Oh wait.
<loa> how i can change boot logo?
<josiah14> pastebin.com/Wnk5anJk
<danny4way> I forgot.
<josiah14> http://pastebin.com/Wnk5anJk
<loa> now i have boot logo Xubuntu 13.10
<loa> but i not even use xubuntu
<danny4way> daftykins, it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 45 not upgraded
<TJ-> josiah14: It's certainly missing. What make/model of drive is it? What interface (PATA/SCSI/SATA) ?
<daftykins> danny4way: ok now run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" (to remove some additional remnants from those older kernels)
<josiah14> SATA 6.0
<guestghost> Is there a significant difference in upgrading a system versus installing fresh?
<josiah14> not sure I know the make and model of the hdd anymore
<josiah14> I think it was a western digital caviar
<josiah14> of some sort
<danny4way> daftykins, done
<josiah14> balls, this is about the only part of my hardware I don't know
<danny4way> The last statement says "Proccessing triggers for ureadahead..... ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot
<TJ-> josiah14: OK ... And have you seen it working on the same motherboard before now, connected to the same socket, etc.? My first check would be: has it got power (did the power connector come out?) then that the interface cable is secure, then I'd be checking that the motherboard BIOS/firmware reports seeing the drive from its own Setup screen at power-on
<danny4way> daftykins
<josiah14> well' right now I can boot windows from that drive
<danny4way> what's the next step?
<daftykins> danny4way: ok and now a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TJ-> josiah14: That's a good indicator! OK... which version of Ubuntu are you using right now? You can find that in a terminal using "lsb_release -a"
<josiah14> lubuntu 13.04
<TJ-> josiah14: Right... so my immediate thought is that the disk controller interface hardware on the motherboard is too new to have support in the Linux v3.8 kernel in Ubuntu 13.04... Can you tell me the make/model of the motherboard?
<josiah14> p6x58d premium ASUS mobo
<OerHeks> josiah14, maybe you have 4 primairy partitions already, so ubuntu installer sees no space/
<TJ-> josiah14: Thanks. Give me a minute or so to look that up and check it
<TJ-> OerHeks: Ubuntu isn't seeing the entire hard drive!
<josiah14> sata chipset is Intel 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port
<josiah14> got that from the archlinux hardware analysis output on my machine
<josiah14> actually, i'm 99% sure the 6.0 sata port that I have the drive connected to is on the 2 port sata node, same chipset though
<TJ-> josiah14: Please read this forum thread. It appears that drives are known to 'disappear' on that controller/motherboard. http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/291785-30-intermittent-sata-ports-asus-p6x58d-ahci-mode
<OerHeks> TJ-, josiah14 on what windows?
<josiah14> windows 7 system builders edition
<danny4way> daftykins, so does this always happen to ubuntu?
<OerHeks> UEFI?
<daftykins> TJ- and josiah14 may i interject? i see your board has a second SATA controller to provide 2 extra SATA 6Gb/sec ports, can you double check that your drive is connected to the chipset provided ones and not the Marvell controller? i sense that's your problem
<josiah14> my drive is connected to a 6.0 port
<josiah14> 100% sure of that
<daftykins> danny4way: it's rare to go through so many kernel updates really, also it's rare to still have a separately partitioned /boot that can fill up
<daftykins> josiah14: yes but do you see what i mean about there being two 6Gb controllers?
<josiah14> so that port is not running on the ICH10 southbridge?
<josiah14> yes
<daftykins> josiah14: it's possible, check the colour coding with the motherboard manual if you can
<TJ-> josiah14: See the post by geraldreisner 25 June 2011 where in part he says " moved one of the two hi-speed SATA ports to the 3G SATA port. It's only been about a week, but I haven't seen the disappearing drive."
<josiah14> theres 4 3gb and 2 6 gb sata controllers
<danny4way> daftykins, Oh I see.
<daftykins> josiah14: it would make sense as to why you can't see the drive if it is attached to the Marvell controller, if ubuntu isn't providing support
<vak> i can't figure out what exactly wifi-card does my Lenovo Yoga 13 have... any hints? (i tried lspci; lshw -C network)
<josiah14> aah
<daftykins> vak: can you pastebin 'lspci' ?
<josiah14> I didn't realize the 6.0 sata was on the marvell controller
<vak> daftykins: no network on laptop! (((
<josiah14> well, it's a normal hdd anyway, so I'm not really going to lose any speed by switching to the 3G port
<josiah14> I'll try that out
<TJ-> josiah14: I had a related issue to solve last week where the marvell controller cannot host boot devices, and someone had installed Ubuntu to a drive on that controller, and had spent several days failing to figure out why it wouldn't start, and reinstalling Ubuntu repeatedly.
<josiah14> standby
<josiah14> hmm
<danny4way> daftykins, Done
<daftykins> vak: flash drive to copy it off in a text file? :)
<danny4way> What do i do next?
<vak> daftykins: already doing this
<josiah14> so... there is opportunity here to develop a driver for the marvell controller here?
<daftykins> danny4way: ok by now you'll likely be worthy of a reboot to boot into a new kernel. i don't know what your previous question was but you should be set on the software front now. i don't know what your original query was :)
<daftykins> josiah14: i've no idea if it might just require some additional setup to get working
<danny4way> daftykins, it was just about installing eclipse .
<DJones> Hmmh, is it good to be watching the strictly result shows and thinking who the hell are those two chipmunks up for getting kicked out
<josiah14> meh, until i get a disk that could saturate the 3G bandwidth, I don't care too much
<bazhang> DJones, yep
<josiah14> when I get an SSD though, that is def something I well investigate
<danny4way> daftykins, by the way, what is the command that install both jdk and eclipse all together for Java
<josiah14> would like to have linux driver experience on my resume
<daftykins> josiah14: the intel controller is providing both SATA 3 and 6Gb/sec, separate to the Marvell 6Gb, you can still run 6Gb i think you're just in the Marvell slots for it not the intel :)
<TJ-> josiah14: The issue seems to be, not that Linux doesn't have a driver, but that the Marvell chip-set has a well-known bug in it that makes drives 'disappear'
<daftykins> danny4way: oh ok - there are lots of guides for it online, have a quick google.
<josiah14> that's super weird
<TJ-> josiah14: It affects Windows and other operating systems the same way in some circumstances
<danny4way> daftykins, oh okay. thank you very much.
<Calinou> SATA III isn't that useful on any drive unless you do large copies, you won't feel the difference :)
<daftykins> danny4way: no problem. it'll likely involve removing all openjdk packages, installing oracle jdk v7 then eclipse after that
<danny4way> daftykins, thank you. I will try to google it but if I don't find any solution, then i will ask in this chatroom again
<daftykins> sounds good
<danny4way> datfykins, for now I need to reboot my system. Right?
<daftykins> danny4way: yep
<danny4way> daftykins, okay.
<eer> Is there another cool calender program for Ubuntu except Evolution?
<jhutchins> eer: aptitude search ~dcalendar
<eer> What does the ~ mean?
<jhutchins> ~d means search description.
<Naeblis> Hello, I'm getting the following when I try to run software center. I just installed Xubuntu 13.04 and did an update: http://bpaste.net/show/U0Whif1I2b9OxA5cqP5y/
<pfifo> Naeblis: try running it with sudo
<jhutchins> pfifo: Shouldn't it do that automatically?
<Naeblis> pfifo: same error
<pfifo> jhutchins: dont know... but its erroring about auth and credentials
<TJ-> Naeblis: See bug #1068680
<ubottu> bug 1068680 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "Software center does not start [dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068680
<pfifo> Naeblis: what is the output of 'echo $HTTP_PROXY'
<Naeblis> TJ-: thanks. pfifo nothing
<TJ-> Naeblis: In particular see comment #6 where it says "It seemed to be a problem with python-sip and python-qt4. Re-installing both packages fixed it for me"
<danny4way> How do I install eclipse with jdk?
<danny4way> I need that for Java.
<benzrf> hello
<benzrf> my audio is stuck on 'dummy output'
<danny4way> Google doesn't really help.
<pfifo> danny4way: 'sudo apt-get install openjdk eclipse'
<danny4way> It says unable to locate package openjdk
<danny4way> pfifo
<benzrf> help?
<pfifo> danny4way: 'sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk eclipse'
<MonkeyDust> !find openjdk | danny4way
<ubottu> danny4way: Found: openjdk-7-dbg, openjdk-7-demo, openjdk-7-doc, openjdk-7-jdk, openjdk-7-jre, openjdk-7-jre-headless, openjdk-7-jre-lib, openjdk-7-source, openjdk-6-dbg, openjdk-6-demo (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<benzrf> dammit
<pfifo> danny4way: you could use 7 instead of 6 as well, upto you
<genii> danny4way: If you're doing work on Android with your Eclipse, use 6 and not 7
<danny4way> That's okay. As long as I can write java code for my AP class, I don't really care , pfifo
<lastleo85> any way to run ios on a desktop
<lastleo85> mac or PC?
<lastleo85> Linuc?
<danny4way> genii, I don't really use java for android. Java is for my AP class
<josiah14> you guys are awesome.  Got the disk recognized
<josiah14> thanks for the help
<genii> danny4way: Just a heads-up :)
<jhutchins> lastleo85: Apple probably has some development utilities that might include an emulator, but you can't run it as a primary desktop, and it's not open source.
<danny4way> pfifo, so the command is done.
<danny4way> So does that mean I can start using my eclipse?
<danny4way> pfifo?
<josiah14> y'all have inspired me to contribute to the ubuntu project - this is the best linux support I've gotten to date
<danny4way> genii, :)
<pfifo> danny4way: technically you can write java code in gedit/nano/or whatever... and then run ./javac from the command line. you dont have to have eclipse
<pfifo> danny4way: eclipse should be able to be found in the dash now
<lotuspsychje> joshhunt: smart choice!
<danny4way> What is gedit/nano?
<pfifo> danny4way: text editors
<jhutchins> danny4way: Text editors.
<danny4way> Where can i find it? pfifo?
<lastleo85> jhutchins sad isnt it?
<danny4way> Plus yeah. Eclipse is in the dash now. but I am gonna test if it will compile.
<vak> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/srtCrGuG
<danny4way> Last time I installed eclipse from Software Center and it doesn't compile.
<pfifo> gedit should be installed by default look for it in the dash... nano is a cli text editor, just get tot a term and type nano
<danny4way> pfifo
<vak> daftykins: sorry for lasting so long
<lotuspsychje> i just letting you guys know i've installed a handy package to resize pictures in nautilus called: nautilus-image-converter
<daftykins> vak: hrmm not listed, try "lsusb"?
<pfifo> danny4way: you might have to configure eclipse to get it to work with the jdk... that subject is better asked about in #eclipse
<danny4way> pfifo, so what if I use gedit instead of eclipse, how do i compile it?
<pfifo> danny4way: I dont know, something todo with 'javac' program... im lost here im just a lowly C programmer
<lastleo85> which is the best pentesting distro and its irc gys?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | lastleo85
<ubottu> lastleo85: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<danny4way> Okay. Thank you pfifo
<pfifo> !alis | lastleo85
<ubottu> lastleo85: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lastleo85> ubottu thaks
<loa> how i can change boot logo?
<genii> !bootsplash
<jhutchins> danny4way: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialJava.html
<vak> daftykins: also not listed. but it does present! wifi worked in windows before i tried to install ubuntu (and ruined windows)
<genii> Hm.
<TJ-> danny4way: Stick with Eclipse whilst you're learning; Using the Java compiler (javac) at the command-line can get confusing since you often need to pass arguments to it that reference library JAR files. IDEs figure that stuff out for you mostly.
<daftykins> vak: hmm we should be able to at least recognise the device though
<jhutchins> danny4way: Netbeans is another option.
<daftykins> vak: there isn't a hardware wifi switch that's somehow switched off?
<TJ-> danny4way: It'd be like building a multi-library C/C++ project without using make, typing all gcc commands manually :)
<pfifo> !info libav
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in raring
<pfifo> !info libav precise
<ubottu> Package libav does not exist in precise
<genii> !plymouth | loa
<ubottu> loa: Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the background. To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<TJ-> danny4way: Alternatively, investigate the 'ant' build system for Java
<vak> daftykins: not that i know... i've looked for it already
<toothe> gah, slapd's documentation is "broken"
<toothe> or so it seems
<danny4way> so I guess  for now I would use Eclipse
<danny4way> But right now I don't know what to do to compile my java code
<pfifo> why is apt installing libav instead of ffmpeg? super cow powers failing?
<Slart> pfifo: isn't libav the new ffmpeg?
<TJ-> vak: pastebin the output of "lsusb" - it may be one of those dual-function devices that needs to be put into WiFi mode
<jhutchins> rfkill
<TJ-> pfifo: libav is a fork of ffmpeg which many distro's adopted since most of the developers moved to the new project
<kongthap> i installed jdk using .sh file which download from oracle, how to uninstall it???
<pfifo> Slart: it looks and smells like ffmpeg
<vak> daftykins: actually i've compilled installed drivers for rtl8723au because they were mentioned somewhere on those interwebs. and it says connected but no ping even to the home router
<vak> TJ-: one moment
<TJ-> vak: what make/model is the laptop?
<X98Hacker> Hello
<daftykins> vak: the interface got an IP address ok?
<bibi_> how to install nvidi driver in xubuntu 13.10?
<lotuspsychje> X98Hacker: welcome what can we do for you mate?
<lotuspsychje> !13.10 | bibi_
<ubottu> bibi_: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<X98Hacker> Nothing I got sorted out by ubuntu-uk
<X98Hacker> I am here to help as a noob I am
<vak> TJ- daftykins: well if i try lsusb with -v or -tv then i indeed get the wifi listed!
<pfifo> X98Hacker: you have to start in the mail room
<X98Hacker> Lol
<daftykins> vak: ah-har. how does it name it? the Realtek you mentioned?
<TJ-> mail room? Nah... making everyone a cuppa!
<X98Hacker> U wish
<pfifo> TJ-: he would be so lucky to start on kitchen duty
<vak> TJ- daftykins: and it is indeed rtl8723au (i hope it is not because i've installed exactly the rtl8723au, whereas it migth have wrong...)
<vak> might have *been
 * TJ- slopes off to bug-fix and make his own cuppa!
<vak> daftykins: yes, interface got an IP and it is usual one: 192.168.1.1
<vak> stop
<HAMSHAMA> I'm pretty new from windows, what do install packages look like, and how do I install them, without going through apt-get install, or the software centre?
<dmobley88> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<vak> daftykins: yes, interface got an IP and it is usual one: 192.168.1.40
<X98Hacker> pfifio: u will be my foot stool
<vak> daftykins: router is 192.168.1.1
<lotuspsychje> !deb | HAMSHAMA
<ubottu> HAMSHAMA: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<HAMSHAMA> lotuspsychje: roger, thanks
<vak> daftykins: under "RX" i see even 320 packets. But ping doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> HAMSHAMA: apt-get however is very handy aswell
<danny4way> Can anyone help me with Eclipse? I can't do anything.
<dmobley88> lotuspsychje so is apt-fast. :)
<danny4way> I am stuck.
<X98Hacker> danny4way what's wrong
<dmobley88> that's okay danny4way, phablet-bootstrap decided to delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP.
<daftykins> vak: ah so it received the IP via DHCP? that's good. i'm not really experienced in the area of wireless troubles i'm afraid so you may be best seeing of someone else can help
<lotuspsychje> dmobley88: :p
<dmobley88> what's wrong with your wireless Hamshama?
<dmobley88> or vak?
<danny4way> X98Hacker, I installed JDK and eclipse but it isn't compiling
<dmobley88> or whoever is having wireless troubble?
<vak> daftykins: anyway thank you!
<daftykins> vak: np :)
<dmobley88> what message does it give you danny4way?
<lotuspsychje> vak: maybe the ##networking guys might be able to help?
<dmobley88> whatever you do vak, do NOT remove the dnsmasq-base.
<danny4way> Whenever I run the code on Eclipse, it just shows the error
<vak> ifconfig shows 320 packets under "RX". But ping doesn't work even to the home router (default gateway) -- any hints??
<bekks> danny4way: Which error...?
<dmobley88> have you debugged it danny4way?
<lotuspsychje> danny4way: might be usefull to pastebin that error in chat
<danny4way> Sure. Hold on.
<dmobley88> um, have you run diagnostics on it danny4way?
<danny4way> How do i run diagnostics?
<vak> dmobley88: i don't even know how to remove it... btw, why?
<dmobley88> because if you do that, you will have to use another computer to download every dependancy dnsmasq-base relies on manually, and dnsmasq-base itself, then use the terminal to manually install each package.
<danny4way> Oh wait. It's working now.
<dmobley88> I did that once, and it was not fun.
<danny4way> It wasn't working before.
<danny4way> bekks
<vak> dmobley88: oh... i see, thanks
<dmobley88> ok, so vak,
<dmobley88> what does ifconfig show?
<Oldschool_test> here I am testing Ubuntu 7.04, say hi people
<dmobley88> then use lshw -C network
<lotuspsychje> !eol | Oldschool_test
<ubottu> Oldschool_test: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dmobley88> then iwconfig,
<dmobley88> then lscpi | -i grep netw
<dmobley88> did you recently upgrade vak?
<ryorky1> I followed the following tutorial to try to update my php to version 5.5, and now everything is broken
<ryorky1> all of the required files are empty
<histo> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in raring
<histo> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<ryorky1> how can I completely uninstall what I upgraded to and just reinstall
<lotuspsychje> !php | ryorky1
<ubottu> ryorky1: PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<pfifo> ryorky1: what guide?
<dmobley88> ffff ffffoooooddddd fff ffffooodddd is the word ffffooood ffffooood is the word
<lotuspsychje> dmobley88: plz keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<dmobley88> I asked a support question
<dmobley88> never got a response.
<histo> dmobley88: bird is the word
<dmobley88> no histo it's food
<bazhang> dmobley88, take the chit chat elsewhere
<jrib> dmobley88: making yourself annoying is not the right way to change that ;)  Repeat your question after a reasonable amount of time and wait patiently
<Anonynimity> why would phablet-bootstrap /home/(user)/fusion2/bootstrap delete stuff downloaded from the AOSP?
<skinux> Where can I find a list of software installed via package manager?
<k1l> Anonynimity: no need for crossposting
<Anonynimity> nein
<kongthap> i installed jdk using .sh file which download from oracle, how to uninstall it???
<pfifo> skinux: you can run 'dpkg -l'
<lotuspsychje> kongthap: doesnt it show in software centre?
<jrib> kongthap: you need to consult its documentation for that
<kongthap> lotuspsychje: no, i doesn't
<lotuspsychje> kongthap: even when unfolding to more technical packages?
<pfifo> kongthap: read and understan every line in the script and do the opposite of what it did
<skinux> Actually, what is the best software for creating "snapshot" images of the system which I could install again from disc?
<pfifo> skinux: squashfs
<skinux> Hope it can compress as well, my system is 15G and I've only got about 3 DVDs.
<pfifo> skinux: lzma compression, its used for the livecds, i love it
<skinux> Correction, I have 7 DVDs.
<kongthap> lotuspsychje: i show technical items and search for java, jdk, oracle...i think it does not show
<pfifo> kongthap: the script offered by oracle clobbers your system, your not going to be able to uninstall
<lotuspsychje> kongthap: you might want to try what jrib and pfifo recomended you
<skinux> Is there a SquashFS front-end or is it cli only?
<kongthap> pfifo: you meant, i cannot install it?
<pfifo> skinux: cli only, its only a disk imaging app, youll need to add your own magic to use it in a recovery system
<lotuspsychje> skinux: kazam can make screenshots and system video's not sure its that what you need..
<pfifo> kongthap: no, your not going to be able to UNinstall it
<skinux> lotuspyschji: Primary goal is to join an empty 30G EXT4 partition with my 30G Ubuntu partition. According to some searching I've done, I have to delete both partitions, create a single 60G partition and reinstall.
<Kalel> Greetings.
<pfifo> skinux: not likely... can you pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<lotuspsychje> skinux: sorry, i focused on 'snapshot', you need cloning software of some sort?
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: welcome mate
<skinux> I suppose so, sure.
<skinux> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<calimero_82> hello
<daftykins> hi
<lotuspsychje> calimero_82: welcome, what can we do for you?
<Kalel> I suppose I should uninstall my sytem's amd driver for install the newest 3.11 kernel.. Plausible !
<pfifo> skinux: you should be able to move and merge with gparted (from a livecd)
<CrazyZurfer_> ?
<calimero_82> mmm nothing now, i wanted only say hello at everybody :)
<pfifo> skinux: id have to see a screenshot of your partitions in gparted to know the details
<Crazyzurfer> Hi
<Crazyzurfer> how do I execute a program with the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Crazyzurfer: type packagename
<skinux> I've taken a screenshot. How should I present it to you?
<Crazyzurfer> lotuspsychje, "sudo: xampp-linux-x64-1.8.3-1-installer.run: order not found"
<Kalel> Crazyzurfer: if there is a suffix like .sh you should run 'bash filename' or ./filename from path..
<zexcriz> what is the difference between hosting our data on our VPS and in the other in the cloud ? i doubt there is any difference.
<robeepal> Hi! I dont know exactly if I am in the right chat, but i have a question about Ubuntu OS for Phones, I want to know if my Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9100 is it compatible and stable with my phone ?! Thank you
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: are you using ubuntu?
<daftykins> robeepal: #ubuntu-touch
<robeepal> thank you
<zexcriz> i have couple of ubuntu boxes and 1 arch and 1 debian machine.
<bazhang> !xampp | Crazyzurfer
<ubottu> Crazyzurfer: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<zexcriz> using ubuntu as the server machine.
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, why you asked ?
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: the ubuntu-server guys might wanna help you on your issue also
<Crazyzurfer> bazhang, Not requesting help about xampp, requesting help about ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: #ubuntu-server
<naquad> hi
<naquad> how do i retrieve key from ubuntu keyserver? i need a direct url
<jota> quien habla en español??
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, ok :)
<naquad> got this: http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xB9316A7BC7917B12&format=raw - but it returns html
<Kalel> Crazyzurfer: bash filename
<Kalel> just that..
<Crazyzurfer> Kalel, says that it cannot ejecute the binary file :S
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, no one here can help me ?
<Crazyzurfer> is the same thing for .run files?
<pfifo> skinux: i think imigur.com or something like that... or imagebin.com... or heck, post it on 4chan if all else fails
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: perhaps yes mate, but i wanted to give you more sources :p
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, thanks for it mate :)
<Kalel> Crazyzurfer: Yes. Try execute chmod +x filename' then run bash again
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: maybe detail out your issue more, like are you hosting own vps on ubuntu and cloud?
<Crazyzurfer> jota: yo, but try #ubuntu-es
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: whats your purpose exactly?
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, currently hosting a VPS and now i was curious what are advantages or disadvantages if any if go for cloud.
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: not really sure how i can relate this to ubuntu support mate sorry
<antivapor> so, in the past i've installed all the blueman stuff blindly, I just literally searched "bluetooth" and installed it all, and it worked sorta, but would still occassionally crash. I just started with a clean install, and would like to use bluetooth but it not crash, got any tips?
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, maybe because it's ubuntu recommends openstack for the cloud.
<lotuspsychje> !cloud | zexcriz
<ubottu> zexcriz: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Crazyzurfer> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: im not really a fan of storing data online, but other might think otherwise..
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: i would go for an ubuntu server and tighten security and store data on there
<Crazyzurfer> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot | Crazyzurfer
<ubottu> Crazyzurfer: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, ok
<lionrouge> hi ppl
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: but again maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might have other opinions..
<lionrouge> can i somehow download Ubuntu updates and install them later on a machine w/o Internet?
<ozgur> Hi everyone :)
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, i have asked the question there, hope to get a solution.
<pfifo> !aptoncd | lionrouge
<ubottu> lionrouge: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jey> yop
<lotuspsychje> zexcriz: you could also ask differences or recomended clouds in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zexcriz> lotuspsychje, great :)
<lionrouge> pfifo, thanks a lot
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Guest39673> hey guys i have a question on  motion for webcams .... where can i set a option to get at least 20 fps on webcam stream ?
<lotuspsychje> !raid > paulus68
<ubottu> paulus68, please see my private message
<bekks> Guest39673: In the settings of your webcam. It must be capable of doing so.
<skinux> Here is the GParted screenshot. http://imgur.com/YgJMJD0
<kongthap> i've installed NetBeans IDE to /usr/local/ using installer (run as root) after finish the installation i don't see any shortcut to lunch the program, how can i start it?
<genii> Guest39673: Check the config file in your home directory, usually called motion.conf . The relevant variable is: framerate #    where # is 0-100
<joohoo> Hey guys! Do you know how I can list all running programs ordered by how much memory they're using :)?
<k1l> joohoo: easiest is to look into htop, imho
<kongthap> what is "Execute the launcher script by typing ./netbeans. "??? i meant i don't know how to do it
<Guest39673> thank u genii
<joohoo> Oh wait, right.
<joohoo> k1l: I forgot to say it: I need to do this through the terminal
<emj__> joohoo: I use top and press '<' and '>' until I get something I like
<k1l> joohoo: htop is for terminal
<joohoo> emj__: k1l: Alright! Great, I'll check that out
<joohoo> Gotta leave, thanks for the help :)
<KylieBrooks> hello
<KylieBrooks> I have a question
<k1l> !details | KylieBrooks
<ubottu> KylieBrooks: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<KylieBrooks> Is there a way to make KVIrc  alert when there is a new message in a channel, even when it's not a highlight?
<jrib> kongthap: go to the directory with the "netbeans" file in your terminal, and type "./netbeans" (without quotes) followed by enter
<MonkeyDust> KylieBrooks  better ask in #kvirc, some 100 people are there
<kongthap> jrib: "/usr/local/netbeans-7.3.1$ ./netbeans" -> no such a file or directory
<emj__> k1l: I just had to look up what the "real" command was: "ps -eo pid,cmd,pmem --sort -%mem"  and I'll spam you with what I got.. :-)
<k1l> emj__: right, but "htop" is better to remember, at least for me ;p
<emj__> indeed
<kongthap> jrib: i can start it now it's in ../netbeans/bin but can you explain me what is this command ("./netbeans") means??
<kongthap> jrib: why it must lead by "./"??
<Tylertwo> kongthap: because it's not in your PATH
<kongthap> Tylertwo: how can i make a shortcut to my application menu???
<Tylertwo> kongthap: dunno. Is that related to your previous question?
<pfifo> kongthap: let me give you a tip: in linux we outright shun graphical tools for doing programming tasks... if you are serious about learning java (and linux for that matter) then do everything from the command line.
<plut0> pfifo: you around?
<pfifo> plut0: yeah
<plut0> pfifo: going to take another stab at this today. do you know when i need to divert initctl and what i need to reinstall?
<pfifo> plut0: I would do the diversion at the beginning of section 5.5, and undo it right befor exiting the chroot
<iceroot> kongthap: when you for example execute "ping" the system will look in specific directories for a program called "ping" these directories are defined by a variable called PATH, when "ping" is not found in that directores you will get "command not found". the command/script you want to execute is not in the PATH so you have to use ./ which means "the currect directory i am in"
<pfifo> plut0: I was going to try this but I dont have a 64 bit install disk handy
<kongthap> iceroot: it means "the current directory only", thanks
<iceroot> kongthap: yes
<iceroot> kongthap: there is ".." which means one directory higher and "." which means "current directory"
<kongthap> iceroot: thanks for another tip :)
<tking0036> Can somebody help me with my poptop pppd vpn server.. Here are the logs http://pastebin.com/cSxJJp46
<njsg> each directory in UNIX-like systems has at least two entries: . and ..
<njsg> . is the directory itself, .. the parent
<njsg> is a special directory whose parent is the directory itself
<iceroot> hm, even / is showing ".." :)
<njsg> yes, but for /, .. is .
<njsg> as in, it's the same
<iceroot> is "." and ".." comming from bash? or from the file-system itself?
<njsg> no, file system
<njsg> "ls -lia /", that shows the inode numbers on the first column
<njsg> note how . and .. have the same
<njsg> that means they are the same file (directories *are* files)
<iceroot> njsg: thx
<njsg> this is at the filesystem level, although filesystems are expected to have something similar to this, and may have to be adapted when you mount them. but usually filesystems have some tree structure with a root
<pfifo> It seems like it comes from the kernel over the filesystem, you get . and .. on vfat and ntfs as well, so it cant be the filesystem
<njsg> so this part is usually easy to have
<njsg> on UNIX filesystems, it is in the filesystem, others may have to adapt
<njsg> I Don't remember how FAT deals with this, though
<njsg> but I'm sure Tanenbaum explains that :-D
<xray_> exit
<xray> I need help installing ubuntu from a dual partitioned system (just want linux by itself)
<anonymous_> OI
<anonymous_> tem brasil ai
<genii> !br | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<pfifo> !install | xray
<ubottu> xray: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xray> tks ubottu
<anonymous_> br
<tking0036> Do you guys think I should just reinstall
<tapout> i have to recompile opencv, but i wanted to use the flags that ubuntu distro's had but add WITH_QT ...  how can I see what flags they used?
<anonymous_> me ajuda ai
<anonymous_> galera
<jrib> !source | tapout
<ubottu> tapout: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jrib> tapout: read debian/rules in the source package.  Why do you need to recompile?
<tapout> because it's missing WITH_QT and the cv::namedWindow() function is giving me X window errors.  So I figured I would recompile and try WITH_QT
<tapout> opencv is gtk by default, with_qt gives the QT HighGUI stuff.. that's what i read.  Not sure tho :)
<n88> anyone here running ubuntu on a lenovo laptop and experiencing horrendous battery life times
<pfifo> tapout: its worth a shot
<n88> or know of a fix/ solution
<Crazyzurfer> hi
<Crazyzurfer> i just screwed it up
<Crazyzurfer> I was trying to install my nvidia driver
<Crazyzurfer> and now I've the creeen in 800x600
<Crazyzurfer> and cannot change it in appearence
<tapout> jrib, so am I right with my thinking ...  apt-get download libopencv-dev, figure out how to either extract the *.deb and find the debian/rules ?  I don't want to reinstall libopencv-dev to do this
<pfifo> tapout: you can just 'apt-get source opencv' note the lack of a sudo here
<tapout> ls -lals -la
<tapout> sweet!
<tapout> I see the flags, cheers guys
<jemnis> hey
<jemnis> hhhh
<paulo> boa noite
<ryorky1> I have apache2 working, but it is just serving up the files in var/www, where do I need to go to change the documentroot and to set up some virtual hosts for my dev environment?
<Crazyzurfer> well.. found the way to uninstall the nvidia driver and see the screen in my resolution, the problem is that I don't see the app launcher in the left, and the windows doens't have the bar where you close, minimize, etc
<otak> ryorky1: /etc/apache2/sites-available
<Akuw> i need to install postgis 2.0
<Akuw> followed this http://linfiniti.com/2012/05/installing-postgis-2-0-on-ubuntu/
<Akuw> but got errors getting repos
<daniel_> Hey does anyone know how to install unity-tweak-tool? It looks like it's gone from the ppa?
<k1l> daniel_: its in the offical repos
<daniel_> kt1 then i should be able to just do sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool?
<k1l> daniel_: which ubuntu do you have exactly?
<daniel_> 12.04
<k1l> daniel_: its in the repos since 13.04
<daniel_> How do you get it on 12.04?
<paulo> boa noite
<k1l> you need a PPA
<paulo> o que e pda
<k1l> !pt | paulo
<ubottu> paulo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daniel_> kt1 But when I add the ppa as it's listed on the internet it lets me add the ppa but when I try to install ubuntu-tweak-tool it says can't find package
<daniel_> unity-tweak-tool88
<daniel_> **
<daniel_> different from ubuntu tweak
<wilee-nilee> daniel_: you runa update?
<daniel_> wilee-nilee yes
<Squarepy> daniel_, indeed it is different, so not the tualatrix ppa
<wilee-nilee> daniel_:  you sure it's added, what release you running?
<daniel_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool
<daniel_> Running 12.04 LTS. Followed the instructions at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/introducing-unity-tweak-tool but can't install.
<k1l> daniel_: no 12.04 packages in that PPA
<wilee-nilee> Unity tweak is   ot ubuntu tweak
<wilee-nilee> Not*
<eonsai> hi guys, just been through trying to fix my nvidia drivers ( GeForce GTX660) finally working with drivers 304 after I read in a comment that they were stable for another human bean. However, when I open up driver hardware is says "No proprietary drivers recognised" does this matter? When i run lspci in the terminal I get back (under my VGA info) Kernel modules nvidia_304, nouveau, nvidiafb in that order.
<Crazyzurfer> help! just cant see the buttons from the windows and the launcher bar... this was after a failed installation of nvidia graphic driver
<Crazyzurfer> found the way to uninstall the driver but can't see the windows close buttons, and launcher bar
<daniel_> Oooooh thats for 13.04 only
<daniel_> any way to update to 13.04 without doing fresh instal?
<k1l> !update | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> daniel_: <ou need to upgrade to 12.10 and then to 13.04
<eonsai> have you tried sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade?
<daniel_> thanks
<eonsai> oops! beg my pardon
<isasha> guys, I'm having a bit of an issue with my laptop
<isasha> whenever I reboot or turn it on, the trackpad is absolutely non responsive and the keyboard is very poorly responsive
<wilee-nilee> !details |  isasha
<ubottu> isasha: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Titanium> i tried to install wine, and now when I login all I have is my background
<isasha> I tried adding the following to rc.local: xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0 and then again with a 1, which enables and disabled the keyboard
<isasha> this usually works fine, however it won't do it on boot for some reason. I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 on a Macbook 4,2
<isasha> Also I'm having issues with the standby not working *at all*, but I haven't looked into it yet
<Rory> Titanium: Can you switch to a different TTY with the key combination Ctrl+Alt+F1 and log in using your normal username and password?
<Rory> Titanium: Once you do that, run the command: "sudo chown username: .Xauthority" - replace username with your actual username
<X98Hacker> does any know of any mac or osx irc on freenodew
<k1l> !alis | X98Hacker
<ubottu> X98Hacker: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<X98Hacker> K1L: thanks
<dirdirdir> Hello, guise, can someone help me with libreOffice related problems? The thing is that it isn't openning .doc's. I thought it was possible... is it?
<Rory> dirdirdir: What happens when you try? It is possible
<jhutchins> X98Hacker: you could just try /j osx and see what happens.
<jhutchins> dirdirdir: Yes.
<X98Hacker> i have tried it say  #osx :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<jhutchins> dirdirdir: Sigh.  I thought we'd been through this before.  What you're trying to do (open docs); how you tried to do it; what you expected; what happened instead.
<k1l> X98Hacker: then do it. but that is not a topic for an ubuntu support channel. beter ask in #freenode for freenode related questions
<X98Hacker> yea but it is a ubuntu laptop file share with osx so its abit of both
<jhutchins> X98Hacker: No it's not.
<dirdirdir> jhutchins: lol. You guys want it all at once? Where's the human side of this :P ??? Here it goes: I download a .doc, dowble cick it, Libre Office shows up, the bar gets fully charged and the logo dissapears, then nothing happens...
<bekks> !register | X98Hacker
<ubottu> X98Hacker: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jhutchins> dirdirdir: What happens if you open libreoffice first, then use it to open the file?
<dirdirdir> jhutchins, Rory:  I download a .doc, dowble cick it, Libre Office shows up, the bar gets fully charged and the logo dissapears, then nothing happens... And when i turn off my computer it shows me that libre office is still running.  Btw, I'm using Libre office on Elementary (luna) os.
<Rory> !elementary | dirdirdir
<Rory> dirdirdir: Elementary isn't supported here, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<dirdirdir> Rory: ok, Rory, i think that means we won't talk to each other anymore...
<dirdirdir> Rory: I want you to know that I love you no matter what LibreOffice does to use, or even if you prefer ubuntu over elementary
<dirdirdir> Rory: does to us, Rory, that was a typo.
<Rory> k
<dirdirdir> jhutchins: thank you for leading my way through this hard passage, i'll remember you for ever
<raven_> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and the latest version of Skype but I get no audio from skype.
<jack> raven_, skype is proprietary crap
<jack> you better talk to its developers
<daftykins> jack: no need to push your software politics on users
<X98Hacker> lol
<jack> this is #ubuntu, right?
<wilee-nilee> raven_: You messed with sound, I had an acer aspire I had to mess with a config.
<jack> it's not _my_ politics
<daftykins> jack: FYI fighting it is just gonna come across as a troll
<k1l> raven_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeTroubleshooting
<jack> grmbl, alright
<raven_> Damn it
 * jack stfus
<raven_> I was on Mint 13 and it worked fineeee
<daftykins> raven_: i'd bet it's just the default audio device
<jack> mint is at 15 now
<raven_> daftykins all other sound plays
<daftykins> raven_: sure but skype has settings
<raven_> daftykins I run pavucontrol and it does not identify any output at all from skype
<k1l> raven_: did you take a look into that help page i just posted to you`?
<Akuw> to install readline ?
<Frank81> can some one help me with linux syntax i have programmA that produces as output only a value and i need that value attached to programmB --bla=value
<Frank81> how can i archiv this i tryed it with | but that didn't work
<Frank81> i tought that will work but maybe it adds a blank to much
<bwayne> Frank81: value="$( programmA )" ; programmB --blah="${value}"
<jack> Frank81, what you want is programB --bla="$(programA)"
<Frank81> bwayne i tryed that that don't worked "" inside that gets not executed
<Frank81> it gets directly as parm into programmB
<jack> try my suggestion
<jack> works, promised
<bwayne> Frank81: do what jack said.
<Frank81> jack works nice
<Frank81> so "$()"
<Frank81> is the key :D
<jack> :)
<Frank81> thx a lot
<jack> problem solved? a beer for me plz
<Ownix> if you have ubuntu on a disk and grub, and you say... boot to a live CD and delete all partitions on the disk and format to NTFS. Will grub still be there?
<Frank81> ok no problem i allow you to drink a beer :D
<jack> yes Ownix
<Frank81> Ownix depends on where you writed it
<Titanium> Rory it does not let me
<Frank81> grube can be writed to more then one place on disk :D
<jack> grub doesn't care about partitions
<k1l> Ownix: grub gets installed into the MBR
<iceroot> Ownix: grub will be placed in the first 512bytes of your hdd. when creating a new partition layout and removing all partitions, it will be gone
<Titanium> Rory i just re-installed hopefully that helps, all i could do is right click the background. I could not get to cli
<iceroot> Ownix: at the latest, windows will overwrite grub
<bwayne> jack: so why didn't my solution work?
<Rory> Titanium: lol reinstalling will help, yes
<jack> Frank81, writed == wrote
<Titanium> Rory i just wish ubuntu installed grub
<jack> bwayne, hold on a sec
<bwayne> jack: sure
<Rory> Titanium: It does
<jack> bwayne, you confused { with (
<Titanium> Rory well it never works and i have to repair it :(
<Rory> Titanium: Could you be more specific?
<jack> bash doesn't like that
<Rory> !grub | Titanium
<ryorky1> does anyone have experience setting up virtual hosts for apache2.2 in ubuntu?
<ubottu> Titanium: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Titanium> Rory I boot the ubuntu live cd, format as MBR, then boot the installer, partition it, complete the install, and reboot
<bwayne> jack: $() runs the program, yes?  ${var} is the variable. i don't follow
<Rory> ryorky1: Yes, what have you tried?
<Titanium> Rory after doing this it does not boot until I repair grub
 * jack shrugs
<Rory> Titanium: Do you get an error?
<Titanium> Rory my conputer takes about 5-10 minutes to reboot
<Titanium> Rory yes I do, but I dont try it anymore
<jack> to be a good shell surgeon, you need a clean screwdriver
<Titanium> Rory so i cannot get the error
<ryorky1> Rory:  Here is a gist of my sites-available files:  https://gist.github.com/ryorky1/6859978   but it's always serving up www/var
<Ownix> iceroot: I just installed Windows Server 2012 R2 and I used its disk manager in the installer to delete all disk partitions. However, when I try to boot I get "Error: Unknow File System Grub Rescue > "
<bwayne> jack: # var="$( echo 1 )" ; echo ${var} --> prints 1. oh well.
<blip-> Hi, i just installed windows alongside my ubuntu install, but it
<blip-> It overwrote the mbr thus grub2 menu now i cnt boot linux
<ryorky1> Rory:  it seems that no matter what I do it is always directing me to var/www
<jack> of course it prints 1  :)
<blip-> Whats the quickest way to resetup grub ?
<Ownix> However, after using my grub repair disk its going to the windows boot loader, but the windows boot loader is telling me that there are errors
<wylde> ryorky1: you are enabling the sites once you create them right? At terminal 'a2ensite sitename'
<wylde> ryorky1: and reload the apache config 'sudo apache2 reload'
<wylde> errr 'sudo service apache2 reload'
<iceroot> !grub | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bwayne> jack: well, i don't see why it wouldn't work with the previous problem. oh well.
<blip-> Ty
<iceroot> blip-: first link
<ryorky1> I created a file exactly like directrock.com called directrock.conf, b/c it couldn't find directrock.com
<jack> bwayne, bash can be really mysterious :P
<jack> happens to me as well
<Rory> wylde: Did you enable the virtual hosts you made?
<wylde> Rory: I'm not the one looking for help ;)
<Rory> err ryorky1 rather ^
<Rory> wylde: Brain fart, quarter to midnight
<wylde> Rory: no worries :)
<ryorky1> wylde:  now it gives me a You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server. error
<Rory> ryorky1: Hooray that means your problem is fixed
<Rory> ryorky1: But now you have a different, separate problem
<ryorky1> Rory:  I just did the following:  sudo chmod 2750 /home/ryorky1/public_html
<wylde> ryorky1: well that's progress. Now you have to see what's wrong in the configuration and/or permissions.
<ryorky1> restart the service?
<Rory> ryorky1: Look in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Falcorian> Hi all, I'm having some trouble with my multiple monitor set up using an Nvidia card. It defaults to the monitor on the left being on the right. If I use nvidia-settings it puts them in the right place until I logout, then reverts to them in the wrong place again.
<Falcorian> Even with the xorg.conf having been written.
<Ben64> Falcorian: hit the button that says "save to xorg.conf"
<Ben64> bah
<maxped> i can ssh into my ubuntu machine but it cant connect out. ping cnn.com returns unknown host. i have tried restarting networking, ifconfig has the correct ip address. im not sure how to troubleshoot this. help please.
<wylde> ryorky1: 'tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log is handy to have open in terminal while you troubleshoot.
<Ben64> Falcorian: you sure its actually getting written? needs to have root to write to there
<Falcorian> Sorry Ben64, it was the first thing I tried too ;-) This used to work until a few days ago.
<ryorky1> wylde, Rory:  [Sun Oct 06 17:44:53.475602 2013] [core:notice] [pid 29798:tid 140680769480512] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<ryorky1> [Sun Oct 06 17:47:51.100698 2013] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 29798:tid 140680769480512] AH00491: caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<ryorky1> [Sun Oct 06 17:47:52.195147 2013] [mpm_event:notice] [pid 30193:tid 140639144011584] AH00489: Apache/2.4.6 (Ubuntu) configured -- resuming normal operations
<ryorky1> [Sun Oct 06 17:47:52.195454 2013] [core:notice] [pid 30193:tid 140639144011584] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2'
<Falcorian> Ben64: Definitely being written. I deleted it, and then wrote to make sure.
<wylde> !paste | ryorky1: you're going to get yourself in trouble doing that :P
<ubottu> ryorky1: you're going to get yourself in trouble doing that :P: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryorky1> wylde, sry, any idea how to fix the perms issue?
<Rory> ryorky1: You've been told multiple times how to diagnose it
<otak> maxped: can you ping a number eg. ping 8.8.4.4 ? if so the problem is dns, look in /etc/resolv.conf
<ryorky1> Rory:  I'm looking at the file, but those error msgs mean nothing to me
<wylde> ryorky1: I'll likely get told it's not the ideal way but.... you could add www-data to your user group. Keep in mind that means www-data can access anything that your user has GROUP permissions on.
<_DB> ello
<wylde> ryorky1: beyond that monitor your error.log while you make adjustments, it will provide all the clues you need while referring to the apache documentation.
<maxped> otak: i can ping 8.8.4.4 how do inpect the resolv.conf file? when i nano it it says not edit by hand is only 2 lines long. everything was fine untill i just rebooted. could it be a conflict between router and computer?
<wylde> ryorky1: just remeber after every change to configuration files you must reload the configs with 'sudo service apache reload' or completely restart the service 'sudo service apache2 restart'
<otak> maxped: so it contains your router's address?
<maxped> otak: no, just says  Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<maxped> otak, and do not edit by hand
<genii> maxped: How does the box get it's ip?
<maxped> genial: should be static, router reservation matches the ip in ifconfig
<brainacid> hi
<brainacid> how do i create a command shortcut?
<DaemonicApathy> What kind of command?
<brainacid> ~/.opam/4.01beta/bin/utop
<brainacid> i want to write utop
<DaemonicApathy> You just want to make it a keyboard shortcut, or an icon shortcut?
<brainacid> or add that directory to my path
<brainacid> i mean for bash terminal
<DaemonicApathy> Write a script in a text file, then call the file from the terminal when you need it.
<DaemonicApathy> Be sure to make it executable.
<brainacid> or make an alias
<hitsujiTMO_> brainacid what you're looking for is a personal bin directory
<brainacid> correct hitsujiTMO_
<hitsujiTMO_> cd ~
<genii> maxped: So... the router still does dhcp to the machine but always gives it same IP by it's MAC address, or you manually configured the machine in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<brainacid> i want to add that to my command path
<hitsujiTMO_> mkdir .bin
<hitsujiTMO_> cd .bin
<Falcorian> Does anyone know where the "Display" settings menu sets how monitors are configured?
<brainacid> PATH=.... in .bashrc? or .bash_profile
<hitsujiTMO_> ln -s ~/.opam/4.01beta/bin/utop ./utop
<brainacid> thought of it but didnt know command
<Guest26785> Hi, I'm trying to fix my grub/mbr after I installed Windows alongside Ubuntu...  I'm now in Linux LiveCD, but I am unable to install grub
<Guest26785> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<Guest26785> -> Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<hitsujiTMO_> in .profile dd it
<hitsujiTMO_> add*
<Guest26785> Any ideas ?   I'm finding a lot of complex stuff on the web, this should be much simpler
<hitsujiTMO_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest26785> do I need to mount any partition from /dev/sdb ?
<Guest26785> prior to installing grub on that drive ?
<hitsujiTMO_> this should be in your .profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6202832/
<Valdus> all:  something really weird is happening, my laptop is closed but if i plug in an external monitor and keybboard/mouse, it doesn't require my administrator password to access the machine.  it's as if i'm already logged in
<Valdus> this is a security problem for me, any ideas as to why this is happening/how to fix?
<daftykins> Valdus: which version?
<hitsujiTMO_> valdus: goto setting -> brightness & lock
<Valdus> daftykins: 12.04 LTS
<hitsujiTMO_> make sure lock is active
<Valdus> hitsujiTMO: yea, the lock switch is set to ON
<Valdus> hitsujiTMO: and it's set to lock the screen after 0seconds
<Valdus> the setting is "Screen turns off"
<Crazyzurfer> help! just cant see the buttons from the windows and the launcher bar... this was after a failed installation of nvidia graphic driver
<Crazyzurfer> help! just cant see the buttons from the windows and the launcher bar... this was after a failed installation of nvidia graphic driver
<Crazyzurfer> :S
<Crazyzurfer> http://i.imgur.com/kEFXsOQ.png
<maxped> genii: i have edited the interfaces file to be static, and set dhcp reservation on the router, but there always seems to be a conflict. i am going to reset the interfaces to dhcp and delete the reservation and see what happens
<Valdus> seems like the external monitor takes over as the main monitor when i close my laptop's built in monitor, so it's as if the main monitor never turned off
<Valdus> that's my theory
<ryorky1> wylde:  I'm still completely stuck on this, do you have any suggestions?  what folder(s) should I be adding permissions to?
<hitsujiTMO_> its prob not locking the session on screen off
<postmodern> is there a short-hand command to install an alternate package, and have it become the default, without having to run update-alternatives manually?
<hitsujiTMO_> valdus: for now i'd recommend setting the system to suspend on lid closed ... this should at least require password once resumed
<maxped> genii: should be only need to edit interfaces file, and set reservation, but seems like it never sticks.
<Benkinooby> hi, i used ubuntu 12.10 (from minimal install) and fluxbox. i see that i have "zeitgeist" installed (probably because i installed unity or gnome some time ago - but i barely use them) and want to know if it is in any way systemrelevant.
<Benkinooby> !zeitgeist
<Benkinooby> !dpkg zeitgeist
<Benkinooby> anyway: apt-cache says: it logs activities and envents and makes relevant information available to other apps.
<raed> hello guys i need help , I'm using ubuntu 12.04 32bit Guys I can't log out, when i log out there is a black screen with these lines : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6202778/ and nothing happen until i press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Benkinooby> *used -> use
<genii> maxped: In this case ...  if you manually set it on the computer then you also need to specify all the other things, like netmask, gateway, broadcast, and dns servers to use. The other way is set the computer to everything auto, get ip by the router's dhcp and then in the router still give it a number by dhcp but always the same one
<raed> hello guys i need help , I'm using ubuntu 12.04 32bit Guys I can't log out, when i log out there is a black screen with these lines : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6202778/ and nothing happen until i press ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Benkinooby> can i remove zeitgeist, if i don't use unity?
<jrib> Benkinooby: if you don't want it, remove it
<maxped> genii: so in the interfaces file leave dhcp and then set the reservation on the router?
<Benkinooby> jrib: i don't know how important zeitgeist is. i mean, "logging activites and making them avail. to other progs" could also be restore feature.
<KurtKraut> What package provides the do-release-upgrade command? Google is not helping me to find the answer
<Benkinooby> jrib: probably i don't want it, but i don't think is zeitgeist is a "unity only" thing
<Benkinooby> or is it?
<hitsujiTMO_> KurtKraut: update-manager-core
<KurtKraut> hitsujiTMO_, thanks! My VPS has a minimal setup and this package wasn't included. Now I can use do-release-upgrade, thanks!
<hitsujiTMO_> np
<jrib> Benkinooby: it just shares information about your usage between apps as far as I know... it's not "critical" I believe
<plut0> pfifo: you around?
<sandman1> can anyone tell me how to reset my admin password i forgot it
<Benkinooby> jrib: ok. i don't think i use any apps that may benefit from it. I'll notice if i'm wrong :P thank you
<plut0> anyone know how to repair init/upstart in a chroot environment? mine isn't booting and fails with "init: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"
<sandman1> anyone?
<pfifo> plut0: just got in
<plut0> pfifo: i ran the dpkg-divert command on initctl but it didn't fix my bootup issue
<plut0> pfifo: more importantly, i need to know what to reinstall after running the divert...
<pfifo> plut0: rm -rf /sbin/initctrl and  dpkg-divert --remove /sbin/initctl
<plut0> pfifo: i did that when i was done
<pfifo> plut0: I was suggesting that you format and start the whole process over again, doing the diversion at the beginning of section 5.5... I wasnt suggesting that you chroot and reinstall services
<fossterer> Hi
<pfifo> plut0: where are you at right now in your process?
<plut0> pfifo: yeah i didn't format and reinstall
<plut0> pfifo: was hoping to just fix it
<pfifo> plut0: I wouldnt mind seeing dmesg from your install
<pfifo> plut0: and the output of 'dpkg -l' could be helpful too
<plut0> let me see if i can grab it from the running system
<pfifo> plut0: dmesg from a chroot would be useless. but anything in /var/log/upstart might be useful
<plut0> pfifo: i can boot with init=/bin/bash
<pfifo> plut0: ill be happy to read the logs if you gather them all up
<the_tor> can someone tell me how to save a terminal command as a file ?
<pfifo> plut0: im going to go eat, pm me a link when your done, ill be afk for a bit
<wilee-nilee> !bash | the_tor Maybe?
<ubottu> the_tor Maybe?: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<the_tor> I would like to carry a command out easy by opening the file
<luca__> Wie stellt man die Leiste mit minimieren, schließen usw. wieder her?
<Falcorian> Alright, I think I'm 90% to fixing my multiple monitor issue. Apparently xorg isn't used anymore, now we use .config/monitors.xml
<Falcorian> However, my GDM still has the monitors flipped, does anyone know where gdm reads its monitor settings from? Some askubuntu posts say ~gdm, but I have no user by that name in 12.04.
<Falcorian> Err, sorry: It's still wrong on lightdm, the login screen
<the_tor> luca_ wie hast du die denn wegbekommen ?
<the_tor> luca_ ???
<Svetlana> KurtKraut: https://pastee.org/7s7vj
<ananymous_4_nsa> how can I make a file with a terminal command in it ?
<ananymous_4_nsa> that Ieasy can use this command
<Svetlana> ananymous_4_nsa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<genii> ananymous_4_nsa: echo "put the command here" > filename
<ananymous_4_nsa> thanks very much
<Svetlana> genii: you sure that is what he asked about? Bash scripts are supposed to have a #! line and be executable... your thing is not.
<AdityaRaj> hi i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop with 20 gb free space, can any one suggest me what kind of partitions i need to make?
<ananymous_4_nsa> oh no , it's not the thing I would
<genii> ananymous_4_nsa: If you want after, open it with a text editoe and append to the top the shebang: #!/binbash
<Svetlana> AdityaRaj, go with the defaults the installer gives you. They are sane.
<ananymous_4_nsa> I would make a file with a terminal command  in it
<Svetlana> genii, missing /?
<genii> ananymous_4_nsa: #!/bin/bash     rather
<genii> Svetlana: Yes, keyboard is sticking
<Svetlana> That is better.  :)
#ubuntu 2014-09-29
<funta> lol
<collizion> Flannel: i would love to see someone erase all their groups using useradd/usermod - thats just FUD
<funta> imo its FUD
<Flannel> collizion: You haven't been here long, eh?
<squinty> heh
<collizion> Flannel: not gonna indulge you, dude.
<Flannel> collizion: usermod -G (when you forget or mistype the -a) will REPLACE a user's group instead of ADDING it.  Which means you, for instance, are no longer in the admin group.
<reisio> it's possible, but not really a reason to use adduser, IMO
<reisio> useradd is standard across distros
<Flannel> collizion: It happens in here ALL the time.  So please, educate yourself before calling something FUD.
<funta> Flannel: if I want to replicate ubuntu server setup to say another 20 machines whats the best software to use?
<funta> say I installed a bunch of stuff and I want to replicate
<koell> funta: dpkg --get-selections
<funta> what will that do?
<funta> I heard some use stuff called Chef?
<koell> puppet
<koell> :D
<funta> oki
<tafa2> anyone having trouble with ufw on fresh ubuntu installs? Its failing to load, complaning about modprobe using an unaltered version of ubuntu server 14...?
<funta> and generally why its not recommended to use apt-get with root?
<funta> some apps can then access root privileges?
<koell> funta: idk why, but chef/puppet is interesting though i dont know what exactly it is used for xD
<test_> thx reisio
<koell> i guess it is for lazy ppl hahah
<funta> :D
<funta> I enabled root via passd and now wish to lock it
<funta> do i use sudo usermod -p '!' root ?
<funta> *passwd
<blackangelpr> funta, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<blackangelpr> scroll down
<funta> ty
<funta> sudo passwd -dl root ? :D
<funta> works ty
<krasnayarsk> Is ubuntu a flexible os? Is it better than Mint?
<funta> its nice
<reisio> krasnayarsk: mint is based on ubuntu, they're almost exactly the same
<k1l> krasnayarsk: yes
<funta> easy to learn
<k1l> (since you ask that in a ubuntu channel :) )
<blackangelpr> krasnayarsk, you can try the live cd and see if it works for you  ... while i hope it does if not you can try a official derivate
<krasnayarsk> Sounds good. I'll try it. Thnx.
<blackangelpr> krasnayarsk, peace :)
<samthewildone> Question my ubuntu friends... is it possible to output the cache from apt-get in text file with a command that works ? " cat sudo apt-cache search qmake  > /home/samthewildone/Desktop/output.txt" does not.
<samthewildone> I want to be able to forward the output to a file, does the command have to be in " " for it work or ... no ?
<funta> blackangelpr: how does hosting providers console access works when user forgets his pass? 1 more root somewhere?
<funta> wonders
<funta> of say OS reinstall
<k1l> samthewildone: the cat is too much
<samthewildone> k1l, guide me my Great Master
<somsip> samthewildone: apt-cache search qmake > myfile.txt works fine
<samthewildone> I'd figure it was something along the lines...
<samthewildone> somsip, as sudo -s right ?
<somsip> samthewildone: no need for apt-cache
<samthewildone> ah yes
<k1l> samthewildone: "sudo apt-cache search qmake  > qmaketestfile"  that will make a qmaketestfile in your home.
<samthewildone> assumed
<blackangelpr> funta, i have no idea honestly at all XD
<funta> oki :D
<k1l> samthewildone: the standard path, when you open your terminal is your /home/user folder
<samthewildone> so when do I really use the "cat" command ?
<somsip> samthewildone: when you want to view the contents of a file. Usually text
<samthewildone> I guess ..."man cat" will explain
<samthewildone> ah ok
<k1l> samthewildone: to get a file to be printed onto the screen
<samthewildone> like /var/log/*.log
<k1l> well, "man command" will always explain :)
<somsip> samthewildone: less might be better for larger files
<k1l> and if you dont know about man, do man man :)
 * samthewildone smilies and exploits the cat command
<samthewildone> somsip, example please ?
<samthewildone> cat /var/log/*.log > ~/Desktop/ex.txt | less ?
<somsip> samthewildone: less filename.log
<k1l> samthewildone: less lets you scroll. cat just blasts everything into the terminal
<samthewildone> not sure I follow somsip
<k1l> so if its a log with 23865287658265826525 lines, you might just see the last 1000 since that is what your terminal will buffer for you.
<samthewildone> how would I write that in term ?
<somsip> samthewildone: I don't how more simple it can be. less /path/to/file
<samthewildone> does the "less" macro come before the file output ?
<k1l> samthewildone: ok, for putting stuff into another file you use cat. less is for "reading on the terminal"
<TTN> just try it yourself, read the manual
<TTN> play around
<samthewildone> TTN, I can't read
<samthewildone> TTN, I'm from krypton
<samthewildone> :}
<somsip> samthewildone: yeah, I remember why I ignored you before now.
<samthewildone> lol
<samthewildone> somsip, for real though, just use less from the beginning ?
<TTN> lol what does that even mean.
<TTN> I hope you're kidding
<samthewildone> let me try
<k1l> samthewildone: did you read what i wrote?
<squinty> samthewildone:  when to use one over the other depends on circumstances... good way to find out what those various circumstances entail is to experiment
<samthewildone> k1l, For real though, can you post an real example ? I'm getting an error ?
<k1l> no. you post where you get an error and we can make that work
<samthewildone> samthewildone@Olympian:~/Desktop$ cat /var/log/syslog > less ~/Desktop/syslog
<samthewildone> cat: /home/samthewildone/Desktop/syslog: No such file or directory
<rww> use | instead of >
<k1l> and no need to use cat first and then less
<rww> and remove the ~/Desktop/syslog bit
<k1l> or that. but i thought he wanted to print that into another file (which would be kind of silly because syslog is already a file)
<rww> sure, but then we started wandering into less territory for some reason
 * rww shrugs
<samthewildone> sudo /var/log/syslog | less ?
<rww> samthewildone: what are you actually trying to do
<ndamba> hi bro
<Osgood> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do I format my drive on intalling ubuntu?
<samthewildone> I want to print syslog to my desktop
<k1l> samthewildone: no.
<rww> samthewildone: what does "to my desktop" mean
<samthewildone> Post syslog to a file on my desktop.
<samthewildone> but, not the whole syslog just a couple of lines
<sydney> Osgood: You want to do what? Format your flashdrive to fat32 again?
<k1l> samthewildone: first: you dont need to print it to desktop. syslog is in /var/log, if you need it use it from there
<rww> samthewildone: the most recent or least recent? how many?
<Netham45> sudo cat /var/log/syslog | tail > ~/Desktop/syslog
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<samthewildone> rww, about 100 is good enough
<squinty> Osgood: gparted before or during the installation process itself
<Umeaboy> Is /var/run/dbus supposed to be in a Ubuntu rootfs tarball?
<Netham45> tail has a parameter to specify the # of lines.
<samthewildone> Netham45, thanks !
<rww> samthewildone: sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog | tee -a ~/Desktop/syslog
<HeadlessTracer> hello everyone, I'm having trouble getting unity web apps to work in 12.04, i've installed unity-webapps from ppa:webapps/preview (unity-webapps-preview gives package errors). however, theres basically no sign of integration options in chromium or firefox. am I missing something?
<Osgood> Not a flash drive my hard drive for my laptop so i can reintall windows. So I need to do NSFT.
<rww> s/-a //
<samthewildone> thanks guys
<Osgood> Ah gpart, thank you I'll try that.
<TTN> osgood, do you have a liveusb? boot it up and use gparted to format it
<ndamba> with what command I can use compiz cube?
<samthewildone> did somsip really mute me ? Gee I was trying to add a little humor
<squinty> Osgood:  if you are installing Windows, then the installation itself will generate the ntfs.  no need to prepartition etc it
<samthewildone> srry if I pissed him off.
<TTN> samthewildone, you're wasting peoples time.. :P
<TTN> and they're trying to help, genuinely.
<samthewildone> TTN, come on man... I didn't know how to correctly use cat
<samthewildone> sorry
<rww> perhaps consult its manpage, then
<Osgood> What happened is I have a dell laptop..I know I know, though it was a gift. I put Ubunut on it since I like it more though I need to put windows on it for something. Dell onlny sends recovery USB's now not a CD. So I think the issue is that it that I don't have my drive set to one windows knows.
<dan64> I noticed that wine was mysteriously removed from my computer. I just used it a few days ago, but it wasn't there today. I see in the /var/log/apt/history.log log that it was in fact removed a few days ago. As far as I can tell, it got removed when I updated the video card drivers (based on the packages that were installed). I did update the video drivers using the driver utility in Ubuntu (software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4). Any idea wine would be removed
<dan64>  when installing drivers? From the logs, aptdaemon was the program responsible for intalling the drivers and removing wine.
<TTN> lol ok. I thought you said you were kidding all along and knew how to already .sorry
<blackangelpr> Osgood, if it came with windows 8 the key its embeeded on the board just need to find a good iso for 8 and wala but also you can virtualize windows
<daftykins> this is not a windows support channel.
<Osgood> I Hmm, I could do that.
<blackangelpr> Osgood, good luck
<Osgood> Or, do you know a headset and mic that Ubuntu lies?
<Osgood> likes?
<blackangelpr> Osgood, most works you just need to go to sound settings and change the default sometimes
<lapion> Hello, I am having a problem with linux-acpi sensors, my temp5 sensor is actually supposed to be FAN RPM sensor
<Osgood> My issue is I can get Skype to work, though I can't get the microphone to work.
<dan64> Regarding my last comment, removing wine may have had nothing to do with installing the drivers. I suppose I may have installed wine as a consequence of installing some other package, and if that was removed at some point, I suppose apt may have just been doing an autoremove. Anyhow, it's now installed again and working. If anyone has any insight as to why this may have happened, please let me know.
<lapion> and my fan speed settings shows up as 4 separate fans
<squinty> samthewildone:  lots of stuff like this http://linuxfrombeginning.wordpress.com/2008/09/19/linux/   by googling  :)
<Osgood> It's odd I'm in the soud settingings, I can see the microphone register, though when I am on Skyoe no one can hear me and I can't heat them.
<T1960CT> Hello, booting lubuntu always takes a while on my computer cause it seems to do the Grub timeout even though there is no Grub to show cause it's the only OS on the laptop, I've tried tinkering with the Grub file and it doesnt really change much. I hit the enter key in what I suspect is the Grub and it gave me a weird blinking line at the top left o
<T1960CT> f my screen then Lubuntu booted with a baby blue background. Any ideas on how to remove the approximately 10 second wait time before it actually boots?
<blackangelpr> Osgood, try skype settings to see if it sees the head set as default
<DoverMo> T1960CT: do you have vt-d intel enabled?
<squinty> T1960CT:  fwiw if you change the grub config you also have to run update-grub to initiate those changes.
<Osgood> I'll boot it up now.
<T1960CT> DoverMo: How can I check that?
<Osgood> Man I  hope it's a silly fix like that.
<T1960CT> squinty: Yeah I know that, I do after every change
<apb1963> I can't get sound on 14.04 ... any ideas?
<blackangelpr> Osgood, skype got bought by you know who XD
<DoverMo> T1960CT: it's a bios option
<apb1963> some details about my audio setup:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8451812/
<Osgood> Yep, hence crawiling back to windows...damn
<squinty> T1960CT:  it helps if you include such basic information in your initial enquiry then,.  :)
<T1960CT> I cant even find VT-d in my BIOS so I guess not
<DoverMo> T1960CT: it would be a virtualization settings, and only for intel chipsets
<blackangelpr> Osgood, http://askubuntu.com/questions/505810/ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-problem-with-skype   scroll to the last question
<Osgood> Awesome thank you
<T1960CT> I only see "Intel Virtualization Technology [enabled] " in terms of Virtuals
<daftykins> T1960CT: it's a CPU feature, sure it supports it?
<T1960CT> Does not support it. "Intel Celeron Dual-Core N2830" is the CPU I have.
<DoverMo> T1960CT: that first feature is safe
<pacoS> hi I installed openVPN and run it with a few VPN's servers but my wireless stop working I untinstall openVPN but still I have not been able to connect via wireless does anyone know what settings I should look at?
<DoverMo> T1960CT: that virtualization options is completely safe, so that won't be the lag problem.
<T1960CT> Ok, the only other thing I can think of is the fact that it has 2 options for "OS Selection" and they are Windows 7 or 8, I have it set to 7
<lucas_> hello
<hmw> lucas_: hello. How can we help you?
<lucas_> i am not sure i just wanted to say hi lol
<lucas_> I just installed Ubuntu so i could play a game on steam 14.04 has some cool features
<SchrodingersScat> lucas_: can try #ubuntu-offtopic
<DoverMo> lucas_ much cool!
<pacoS> hi I installed openVPN and run it with a few VPN's servers but my wireless stop working I untinstall openVPN but still I have not been able to connect via wireless does anyone know what settings I should look at?
<hmw> I installed the MATE Desktop and i see the window icon again (Top left, clicking on it shows the menu one gets by pressing ALT+SPACE). Once I issue "compiz --replace" that icon disappears. I tried to search the web for a solution without luck so far. Do you perhaps know, how I can get Compiz AND my lovely window icon?
<DoverMo> hmw: i don't know. mate might need to be configured for it, as fedora has a spin that specifically is configured with mate and compiz
<DoverMo> hmw: which means it can work. just not sure
<DoverMo> howa
<hmw> Also, I tried to "unload" Compiz with "metacity --replace" but it isn't installed. What do I have to load in order to stop Compiz?
<DoverMo> hmw: why metacity
<hmw> DoverMo: that's what I had to do in Ubuntu 12 in order to get rid of Compiz.
<DoverMo> oh
<hmw> When I kill it, I am left without any window decorations, of course
<Ben64> i don't think mate and compiz work well together
<hmw> Ben64: They sort of do in my case. No big issues in 3 days at least.
<Ben64> aren't you here because of an issue with it
<hmw> Well... I want that "evil" icon, everyone seems to be trying to get rid of.
<hmw> It wasn't easy to get it back in Mate without Compiz.
<DoverMo> those evil arrow things
<hmw> I usually tweak .themes/c2/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml for that icon, as also for the order of Minimize, Maximize icons. But for some reason Ubuntu 14's Compiz appears to have no Metacity built in anymore or something.
<pedrommone> hello, can someone help me with bumblebee? Im getting a no screens found when trying to optirun anything
<hmw> Anyhow, thanks for your time. You could just have known it per chance. I'll figure it out eventually :)
<Ben64> hmw: no... mate and compiz don't work together
<DoverMo> right. well fedora had to do some tweaking to get it to work
<hmw> Ben64: What do you mean by that? I use MATE and Compiz. I see all the effects, the cube and so on.
<Ben64> and compiz never has metacity built in
<hmw> Ben64: I used to "undo" compiz --replace by issuing metacity --replace. I would like to know, how to stop Compiz nowadays. I tried "gtk-window-decorator" but it doesn't unload Compiz.
<Ben64> lots of people saying mate 1.6 doesn't work well with compiz
<hmw> Ben64: I see.
<pedrommone> none know about bumblebee? :/
<Ben64> pedrommone: i don't think bumblebee is really used anymore, since nvidia-prime
<pedrommone> well, never known about nvidia-prime
<pedrommone> it replaces bumblebee?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<daftykins> i don't think prime is... that ready for prime time. performance in different tasks varies, so use what works best
<Ben64> see if that works for you
<pedrommone> well, im trying to use my HDMI on my xps 502lx
<hmw> Ben64: I think gtk-window-decorator --replace actually should remove Compiz. Looks like I just found one instance of "not working good".
<shurtagul> How do I update 2.8.10 to the newest version in ubuntu?
<shurtagul> gimp*
<daftykins> !newest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Ben64> shurtagul: 2.8.10 is the latest in the repositories
<DoverMo> shurtagul: +1 Ben64
<shurtagul> I know, I want to install 2.8.14
<Ben64> then go for it, but you're on your own with that
<DoverMo> shurtagul: so far, only debian unstable has an actual package of that. You will have to either use a PPA, cuz there should be like a 2.9/2.10 ppa, or just compile it yourself
<shurtagul> I think I found it. They must not have an installer yet, just a tarball.
<pacoS> hi I installed openVPN and run it with a few VPN's servers but my wireless stop working I untinstall openVPN but still I have not been able to connect via wireless does anyone know what settings I should look at?
<and-> My brightness control is not working in ubuntu... can anyone plz tell how to fix it?
<pacoS> how can I set my system ready to receive ssh connections?
<HoNgOuRu> Hi, I installed 14.04 and lost the grub menu, after uncomenting the timeout line I can see it when the pc restarts... but I've lost the Windows entries, I Fixed them with the win rescue disk, by rewritting the MBR, after that I reinstalled grub from a live cd doing a chroot, but win entries are gone again.... how do I make grub detect the win entries?
<somsip> !info openssl-server | pacoS (install and config this)
<ubottu> pacoS (install and config this): Package openssl-server does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info openssh-server | pacoS (install and config this)
<ubottu> pacoS (install and config this): openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: pastebin your sudo lsblk -f, and the output of grub-mkconfig (or grub2-mkconfig)
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, ok, in 1 minute...
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, thank you... here it is... http://pastebin.com/8mGtxvWd
<HoNgOuRu> reisio btw, the -f option didn't do anything
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: with sudo?
<HoNgOuRu> yeap... both with sudo
<reisio> that is odd
<dualbootubuntu> I have ubuntu 12.10 running, I want to install 14.04 on a second hard drive, usb boot and cdrom boot are not options. Is it possible to install 14.04 onto that second hard drive from within 12.10 and make that drive bootable so that I can just change the cabling/bios etc and have that drive boot up into 14.04?
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: how about sudo blkid
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: oh you have lsblk, nevermind
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, did you go to the pastebind ?
<HoNgOuRu> yeah..
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: so do you know which partition is windows?
<HoNgOuRu> I have the disk partitioned in 4 primaries
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: uhuh...
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, I used to have it like this... 3 of windows... 1 for blowing it up with all kinds of sh** the other for games, and the third for programming, with vs... then I have another partition for ubuntu, that I use most of the time
<Bashing-om> reisio: :: HoNgOuRu // It is odd that 30_os-prober does not see the Windows install .. is 30_os-prober disabled in /etc/grub/d ???
<HoNgOuRu> I need grub to find the windows entry point... and place it on the menu, or Ill do it by hand, I don't care
<Bashing-om> /etc/grub.d **
<HoNgOuRu> Bashing-om,  30_os-prober is showing under /etc/grub.d/
<HoNgOuRu> Bashing-om, how do I check if its desabled?
<Bashing-om> HoNgOuRu: the execute permissions enabled ?
<HoNgOuRu> oh...
<HoNgOuRu> Bashing-om, rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 11692 may 15 16:02 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<reisio> Bashing-om: like :: who // knows
<Bashing-om> HoNgOuRu: Yepper, disabled ..
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: need to know which partition windows is on to tell grub to boot it
<HoNgOuRu> it says rwxr-xr-x
<HoNgOuRu> so?
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, ok, give me a sec
<HoNgOuRu> reisio
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, sda2 sda3 sda4
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: which is "C:"?
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, good question
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, lol... don't that...
<Bashing-om> HoNgOuRu: Sorry, you are correct, the permissions are correct.. (tunnel vision on my part ?).
<HoNgOuRu> Bashing-om, lol
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: don't do what?
<pacoS> how can I enable my system for accepting ssh connections?
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, sorry I meant don't know that...
<Artemis3> pacoS, install ssh :3
<SchrodingersScat> !info openssh-server | pacoS
<ubottu> pacoS: openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<HoNgOuRu> pacoS, install ssh as simple as that
<HoNgOuRu> pacoS,  and from a client type "ssh IP"
<pacoS> SchrodingersScat, I installed openssh-server would it require any further configuration for simple basic ssh connctions?
<TiCPU>  ubottu, the correct nomenclature should be !command argument > destination, not pipe!
<ubottu> TiCPU: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> pacoS: should be able to use a command like: ssh username@remoteip  using a username that's on the machine
<b3nw> trying to upgrade a server from 13.04 -> 14.04 or even 13.10 then 14.04 lts, but keeps saying no release found, suggestions? http://pastebin.com/C2bdE0xA
<bubbasaures> b3nw, You have to modify the sources.list there is a eol upgrade.
<bubbasaures> !eol | b3nw
<ubottu> b3nw: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<b3nw> ty
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: well what is C:'s capacity?
<SchrodingersScat> pacoS: configuration is up to you, some people install fail2ban to block failed attempts of login, others use keys only, etc. but you should be able to login with the default.
<bubbasaures> b3nw, That is upgrading one release at a time, can have it's issues, be backed up.
<b3nw> should I go 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04, or 13.04 -> 14.04 ?
<pacoS> clients what range of ports use on ssh connections?
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, I'm not sure... mmm maybe if I mount them and check at the shortcuts in the desktops.... what do you think ?
<bubbasaures> b3nw, I would fresh install 14.04 myself, it has 5 years support.
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, that  should work
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, I am brilliant
<b3nw> bubbasaures: and if *had* to upgrade, is either path better per say?
<bubbasaures> b3nw, eol upgrades don't jump releases, you have to go one by one or fresh install.
<pacoS> what port range uses the clients for ssh connections?? does any one knows?
<b3nw> thanks, I'll prob see if I can salvage via upgrade, else will spin a new vm.
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: heheh
<somsip> pacoS: 22
<pacoS> that us server somsip no the client
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, YEAH! I am a hacker... "/dev/sda2"
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, should I make an entry by hand and then run update-grub ?
<Netham45> I'm running '3.13.0-32-generic'. If I do an 'apt-get source linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic' it instead decides to download a different kernel.
<Netham45> "Picking 'linux' as source package instead of 'linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic'
<Netham45> "
<Netham45> I don't want the default 'linux' package, I want the one I explicitly selected. How do I get it to download that?
<puffie> so, I added three very vanilla lines to /etc/network/interfaces to set up wlan0. I removed that afterward once I had the network working otherwise. However, now whenever I boot I get this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262301/is-dnsmasq-not-loading-because-of-a-network-manager-conflict   The perplexing part, though, is that I only have dnsmasq-base installed (checked with dpkg)
<pacoS> SchrodingersScat, how can I set up the password of the server?
<puffie> so, /etc/network/interfaces is back to the default, but each time I reboot I get that error and the corresponding problem alert box. if nothing else, it's annoying.
<SchrodingersScat> pacoS: your username and credentials that you use on the machine should work on the server
<pacoS> SchrodingersScat, oh ok got it
<pacoS> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> passwd if you want to change the password
<bahax> command line on tty1 to 6 is not working, it used to give me nothing but now it's giving me errors, help please
<SchrodingersScat> pacoS: welcome, enjoy
<bahax> I used to get only plinking underscore on command line tty but now I get error massages!
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: you can make an entry by hand, yup
<bahax> I tried lots of things last one was echo ^v^o > /dev/tty1 but didn't work
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, im looking at a howto right now.... by editing the 40_custom script
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: that's the ticket
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, yeah... just don't know why os-probe cant find them
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> I've never used os-prober
<reisio> why guess when you know where it is
<reisio> also, apparently it doesn't work :p
<HoNgOuRu> yes...
<OptimizedCoder> All of a sudden, my ethernet wired connection interface doesn't show up at all
<Kazaii> Obscure question for you gents and ladies: Do you guys know if Ubuntu Touch will still contain the Full OS upon dock? I know they cancelled Ubuntu for Android, but now the RTM is released and I can't seem to find this detail
<somsip> !touch | Kazaii
<ubottu> Kazaii: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Kazaii> Thanks, somsip
<Kazaii> I can't seem to find the answer. Oh well
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, ok I created an entry... rebooting...
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, I'll tell you how it went
<puffie> so, I added three very vanilla lines to /etc/network/interfaces to set up wlan0. I removed that afterward once I had the network working otherwise. However, now whenever I boot I get this error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262301/is-dnsmasq-not-loading-because-of-a-network-manager-conflict   The perplexing part, though, is that I only have dnsmasq-base installed (checked with dpkg)
<puffie> so, /etc/network/interfaces is back to the default, but each time I reboot I get that error and the corresponding problem alert box. if nothing else, it's annoying.
<puffie> does anyone know how to fix this?
<amicrawler> i can get my wd my book to mount to desktop
<amicrawler> 3TB was working yesterday
<amicrawler> will not auto mount
<amicrawler> any ideas
<amicrawler> can any body help  me plez
<KamikazeA> What's the problem?
<amicrawler> mybook 3tb will not mount to desktop
<amicrawler> can see it in the shell
<amicrawler> my other drives show up
<amicrawler> on desktop
<KamikazeA> Is it showing an error message?
<archerbassam> Can you see it in file manager
<amicrawler> no not more more
<amicrawler> i reformat as fat32
<archerbassam> try umount and mount.again
<nishantjr_> The dropbox package install seems to hangup after downloading. I was forced to `pkill dpkg`. How should I remove the partially installed packge?
<archerbassam> man apt
<archerbassam> apt-get autoremove
<rwp> nishantjr_, apt-get purge packagename
<rwp> nishantjr_, If that doesn't work then say what error is given.
<yurezkie> gh
<rwp> nishantjr_, Dropbox being a non-distro package may have bugs and may need special editing help of the package postrm file to work.
<yurezkie> пр
<nishantjr_> @rwp
<nishantjr_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nishantjr_> Fair enough,.... but I can't install anything else
<yurezkie> нет
<yurezkie> ни понят
<somsip> !ru | ysboychakov
<ubottu> ysboychakov: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<archerbassam> I am wondering if autoremove can get this done
<rwp> nishantjr_, What does it say if you run "dpkg --configure -a'?
<nishantjr_> It's broken apt for me... any command I run tell me to configure, and when I configure, the dropbox post install hangs
<rwp> That triggers dpkg to run the package configuration scripts again.
<rwp> Then I would try removing it.  apt-get purge packagename
<nishantjr_> Purge gives the same error message
<nishantjr_> From reading the dpkg man page, I figured that dselect might help, but I don't have it installed'
<rwp> dpkg is the lowest level.  dselect and apt-get are layers above dpkg.
<nishantjr_> Package: nautilus-dropbox
<nishantjr_> Status: install ok half-configured
<rwp> Basically dpkg should be okay within itself.  But it runs the package scripts. If those error then that causes overall error as you see.
<nishantjr_> Ok
<rwp> If you can't go forward and you can't go back then it will be because the package scripts produce errors.
<rwp> In that case you need to manually force the package scripts not to cause errors.  Then purge.
<rwp> To manually force package scripts not to error manually edit the scripts and add an "exit 0" line at the top so that they simply exit doing nothing.
<nishantjr_> OK... Could I manually edit the upgrade script somehow? Or are hashes checked?
<rwp> The scripts are stored at /var/lib/dpkg/info/packagename.postinst and other packagename.* names.
<rwp> You can manually edit those scripts as a workaround. They are not special. There is no check sum.
<nishantjr_> Great, that worked rwp
<nishantjr_> Thanks a lot
<rwp> To avoid problems during a rmeove or purge you will need to hack the packagename.postrm and/or packagename.prerm to exit without error.
<rwp> Good deal!
<dalekusa> I am having problems installing from a live DVD, and it may be my drive's fault.
<nishantjr_> Something seems wrong though:
<nishantjr_> Status: install ok installed
<nishantjr_> $ sudo apt-get purge dropbox-nautilus
<nishantjr_> E: Unable to locate package dropbox-nautilus
<dalekusa> I can boot into the first menu easiily, but it then goes to a black screen.
<rwp> Try this: dpkg -l | grep dropbox
<rwp> What is returned?
<rwp> Sounds like it was removed/purged okay.
<dalekusa> !help
<nishantjr_> ii  nautilus-dropbox                            0.7.1-2
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dalekusa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rwp> dalekusa, I have no idea. But sounds like the graphics installer is not happy. You might try the alternate install interface. It is text based.
<dalekusa> how?
<rwp> dalekusa, This may sound strange but I am just an Ubuntu visitor. I don't know. I would need to do a web search for Ubuntu alternative installer
<dalekusa> let me see...
<nishantjr_> rwp: Hmmm weird, remove worked where purge did not
<nishantjr_> Thanks for the help
<rwp> nishantjr_, Does the "dpkg -l" status show as "rc" or "pu"?  rc is removed but config files remain behind. p is purged, no files left.
<nishantjr_> mmm... "rc".
<rwp> Then it is removed but /etc config files remain for it.
<nishantjr_> OK.. I've got etckeeper anyway... so not a problem
<rwp> Since you were already in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ...  If you look in /var/lib/dpkg/info/dropbox-nautilus.list it will show the files remaining behind.
<dalekusa> I have Linux Mint, could I install it from there, or will I require a disk?
<NigelThornsberry> #OSXisbetterthanlinux
<rwp> Doing a "dpkg --purge dropbox-nautilus" will completely remove all files.
<rwp> That should get dpkg happy.  Which should get apt-get happy.
<rwp> At that point you can decide if you want to try again with the same package. Debug the package. Try a different package. Or other decision.
<dalekusa> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
 * rww looks up
<rww> dalekusa: please state the nature of the IRC emergency
<dalekusa> I need help installing
<ph0x> im trying to install rutorrent
<ph0x> but i keep getting
<dalekusa> I can't get the installer to boot
<ph0x> Bad response from server: (200 [parsererror,getuisettings]) <?php  require_once( 'util.php' );  $s = @file_get_contents(getSettingsPath()."/uisettings.json"); if($s==false) 	$s = '{}'; if(!ini_get("zlib.output_compression")) 	header("Content-Length: ".strlen($s)); header("Content-Type: application/json; charset=UTF-8"); echo $s; ?>
<rww> dalekusa: That's not what the ops factoid is for. I don't recommend doing it again.
<NigelThornsberry> Excellent work dalekusa
<dalekusa> sorry folks
<nahtnam> Hello! I downloaded this bash script: https://github.com/jomo/imgur-screenshot and I want to bind it to ctrl+shift+1. I am in the keyboard shortcut settings but im not sure what to put in the command section
<nishantjr_> rwp: dpkg purge says not installed, the list file was empty... by packages seem to be installing again... I'll use etckeeper to clean up anything left over in /etc manually
<nahtnam> NVM I got it! :)
<rwp> nishantjr_, Sounds good.
<NigelThornsberry> quit
<rwp> nahtnam, Probably put the script in your $HOME/bin directory. Then put that path in the command section. Just a guess.
<nahtnam> rwp Yeah. I had put ~/...... I replaced it with the full path: /home/nahtnam/.....
<nahtnam> and it worked
<rwp> nahtnam, Make sure to chmod the script to be executable. chmod a+x ~/bin/imgur-screenshot
<rwp> nahtnam, Sounds good.
<nahtnam> :)
<ph0x> anyone?
<ph0x> :(
<rwp> ph0x, Not sure of your problem. Your PHP server is serviing the raw file and not processing it?  Is that the problem?
<rwp> ph0x, Which web server are you using?
<ph0x> im so flusterted and ihave no idea what that even means
<ph0x> apache2
<ph0x> ii know nothing about php
<ph0x> i used this guide
<ph0x> https://my.vps6.net/knowledgebase/64/How-to-Install-rTorrentorruTorrent-Seedbox-on-Ubuntu-VPS.html
<rwp> Your file says <?php ... ?> so it is a php file.
<ph0x> im so lost here, im follow that
<ph0x> i just mean in general, if you could really help me id appreciated it
<rwp> I looked at the reference you posted. It is using libapache2-mod-scgi which have never heard of. Not sure why it is using that.
<rwp> I have always used, (and I think it is the most popular) libapache2-mod-php5
<ph0x> is there a simple way to just start over
<ph0x> and remove all of that
<ph0x> ?
<rwp> Yes. Do not despair.
<rwp> The guide also shows manual symlinks. That is fine. But there is a helper "a2enmod" and "a2dismod" for helping make those.
<ph0x> if youd be willing to set aside time to help me, id be willing to compensate you
<ph0x> i know this isnt really an interesting problem
<rwp> ph0x, Unfortunately I need to close the laptop and drop out.
<ph0x> :(
<rwp> ph0x, Someone will be able to help.
<ph0x> well the offer applies to anyone
<rwp> But do not despair. It will work out.
<prometheanfire> I'm making an image for ubuntu (both LTS releases), for openstack.  I need to have it so that it tries to run dhcp on all interfaces
<ph0x> im about to reformat the whole thing and start over
<rwp> I would remove /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/scgi.load
<ph0x> because iv gotten it to work before
<rwp> I would apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<ph0x> that guide just sucked
<rwp> Then try that and see if the php errors go away.
 * rwp needs to drop offline
<prometheanfire> when I create the entries in /etc/network/interfaces.d for the other interfaces (I'm adding one for eth1 and eth2) ubuntu stops booting right with cloud init (no hostname update and no password/key set
<techhorn> Does anyone know if there are issues in installing activeMq 5.10.0 on the Ubuntu box 12.04? ActiveMQ expects 5672 to be open and it's complaining that address is alerady in use, but when I check with netstart or lsof, I don't see that address being used. can anyone help here?
<ph0x> rwp: it did
<ph0x> thanks so much
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, it worked ... I created 3 menu entries, cause one of those partitions have the bcd the others don't... then I removed those that drived me to a dead end "ntld missing ... or something like that..."
<reisio> HoNgOuRu: gj
<navetz> how do I install a new theme for ubuntu?
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, yeah... I know a little more now about how  the new grub works...
<reisio> :)
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, thank you bro...
<reisio> np homie
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, you pointed me in the right direction
<HoNgOuRu> reisio, see ya...until the next problem...
<reisio> adios
<HoNgOuRu> reisio... jaja hasta la vista...
<reisio> heh
<solarradiation> when I encrypt my entire HD during installation, what underlying software is it using? if I were to remove my encrypted disk and mount it on another computer, how would I decrypt it? need the google keywords
<ph0x> luks
<ph0x> i belive
<rww> solarradiation: LVM containing LUKS containing (normally) ext4
<ph0x> research that before you jump on it
<rww> hrm, or might be LUKS containing LVM, come to think of it. not sure.
<rww> yeah, it's LUKS containing LVM
<solarradiation> ok. thank you.
<andrewjs18> hi all, anyone else having trouble updating the packages with apt-get update?
<navetz> guys how do I upgrade to gtk3 ?
<navetz> i have it installed but everything is still using gtk2
<xangua> andrewjs18: if you have trouble better say was exactly is instead of asking anyone
<andrewjs18> I'll do a pastebin
<andrewjs18> 1min
<schrilax> hello
<xangua> navetz: not all programs are on gtk3
<schrilax> i need some help with installing correct set of drivers for my ubuntu 14.04
<andrewjs18> xangua, when I run apt-get update, this is what it's returning: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8452715/
<schrilax> i am having issues with my network connectivity.
<schrilax> can someone please help ?
<xangua> andrewjs18: quantal is no longer supported, upgrade to a supported release...clean install would be faster
<xangua> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<andrewjs18> ah
<andrewjs18> ty xangua
<rwp> ph0x, Good deal. Glad that worked for you.
<smart> hhy
<smart> hy
<nevermoreraven> real nigga
<diegoaguilar> Hello, Im trying to customize a Ubuntu live cd using uck 2.6
<diegoaguilar> all goes through, but when I try to boot the new image from a USB
<fedora_newb> I have a video card of 770m with the driver 340.32 driver being used. Every once in awhile I get these 'artifacts' / glitches where certain parts of text and/or parts of the screen start blinking/disappearing. Only stops when I move the window around or resize. This is on a laptop with an external monitor connected by hdmi. Happens on both screens. Any ideas on how to stop this from happening?
<diegoaguilar> I cant, all I obtain is a (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system message
<diegoaguilar>  
<diegoaguilar> I wonder whether " update-initramfs -u " fix this
<diegoaguilar> before building it
<kanupatar> May I know, I can see the section wise size details of a *.ko file?
<infinmed> tap tap
<excesseye> q/part
<onborad> Login timed out after 60 seconds
<onborad> localhost login:
<onborad> Login timed out after 60 seconds
<Thumpxr> I have various issues with my ubuntu 14.04 and are about to post it to ubuntuforums. Is there a area where i can post multiple questions, even if they are about different issues like audio, gpu driver, network access?
<xangua> if you know you shouldn't post multiple question you already know the answer
<Thumpxr> ok ;)
<romance> and beware of similar questions, maybe your problems are already solved somewhere in the forum
<Thumpxr> romance: thanks
<Trebek_tache> I got a question about my ethernet (Realtek 8105T). It just doesn't respond or show up under lshw etc.. Everything else on my MB works. How could this happen?
<diegoaguilar>  /join #ruby
<ph0x> I just installed rutorrent and I get "Error: torrent wasn't passed to rTorrent." what ever the most obvious problem here is probably it
<auscompgeek> literally what the error says.
<ph0x> I have no idea how to work rutorrent, iv been trying to learn
<narbeh> Q: I want to chmod 777 a folder which is a download folder, no scripts in it, it just contains files for download. Is it safe to do that? Rapidleech needs it to be 777
<ph0x> [Sun Sep 28 23:30:12 2014] [error] [client 192.168.1.3] File does not exist: /var/www/rutorrent/plugins/show_peers_like_wtorrent/show_peers_like_wtorrent.css, referer: http://192.168.1.5/rutorrent/
<mharris> narbeh: It's never really save to set perms to 777 on anything.  Nothing needs it (with the exception of things like /tmp et al).  Documentation that suggests using 777 is generally written and endorsed by people who do not understand filesystem permissions and just set them wide open rather than learning. :)
<ph0x> is what error.log says
<ph0x> anyone?
<mharris> narbeh: If a program needs to read files in a directory, then it needs to have read permission of some sort.  That means it either has to be the owner of the file(s)/dir(s) and have read permission on owner, or it needs to be the member of the group that owns the file and has group read.  If given files are not sensitive to sharing read-only across all users/processes, then world read can be set on them also.  The same thing is true with write,
<mharris> but the consequences of world write can be dangerous and should generally be avoided.
<mharris> If you need finer grained permissions for a given app/user/group of users you can also use POSIX ACLs with the setfacl command.  Hope this helps.
<narbeh> mharris: Thank you so much. I won't do that
<ph0x> [Sun Sep 28 23:30:12 2014] [error] [client 192.168.1.3] File does not exist: /var/www/rutorrent/plugins/show_peers_like_wtorrent/show_peers_like_wtorrent.css, referer: http://192.168.1.5/rutorrent/
<ph0x> does anyone know how to fi this?
<logical_> hey guys, i am  a littlebit newer on linux, is there a way to stream music from my ubuntu to my phone, for example we are on the same wifi and i want to walk around house and do stuff and listen to music but music that is on my pc not on my andorid phone
<ph0x> apache?
<ph0x> logical_: there is like, 1000 ways to do that
<ph0x> the simplist would be into install an http server on the ubuntu pc
<ph0x> then just connect to it on the phone
<charlesay> hi
<Thumpxr> i cant use digital and analog audio output at the same time >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246186
<mharris> logical_: Most modern media player apps have options for streaming audio over a local network.  vlc, xbmc and most other popular apps, just choose one of your preferred ones and check out the documentation or website for info on how to set it up for streaming.  It's pretty easy usually.
<ph0x> IIRC vlc says to do what i said to do
<logical_> mharris thank you, you too ph0x
<ph0x> then use VLC to play it
<mharris> You can generally control them over the network with a web UI or other methods too
<ph0x> vlc has an open network option
<charlesay> the man pages on my ubuntu/gnome box 'went missing' - is it safe to remove and reinstall man-db?
<ph0x> *giggles*
<ph0x> vlc also has an http interface
<ph0x> to do what mharris is saying
<charlesay> i would read the man page for it, but.,,
<ph0x> you can play it on the ubuntu pc and control it from your phone
<ph0x> charlesay: i know right
<Szuki> logical_: plex
<Szuki> is fine
<logical_> pelx is a program?
<Szuki> or Serviio
<charlesay> when i call on the man page for any program oit says no man entry for foo
<helmut_> hi
<justgreg> Hey all, when I try to update, I'm getting this error message: "The upgrade needs a total of 60.7 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 40.3 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'"
<justgreg> I've already run sudo apt-get clean and emptied the trash, as well as rebooting.
<charlesay> ubuntu keeps old kernels around
<charlesay> so, you have to remove them manually
<hateball> justgreg: do an apt-get autoremove also, if you havent already
<charlesay> if you go to synaptic (or similar package managers and search for 'linux', you will see the packages associated with old kernels which aren't used anymore
<charlesay> you can remove them and just keep the two latest
<ph0x> ok i figured it o ut
<justgreg> hateball, already did the autoremove, going to look @ synaptic now.
<ph0x> that had nothing to do with anything and i fixed it anyway
<ph0x> rutorrent is not passing magnet URIs
<ph0x> if i download a torrent file it works
<ph0x> but the magnet says torrent not passed
<ph0x> does anyone know anything about this?
<ph0x> it works fine when i manually add it with rtorrent
<BQ> i see both upstart process and systemd process are running on my ubuntu
<justgreg> charlesay, what should I be removing, exactly?
<ph0x> systemd in my ubuntu?
<justgreg> 'linux' is giving me 2217 packages, 4019 installed.
<BQ> pstree shows me systemd-logind and systemd-udevd
<charlesay> i don't have my ubuntu machine in front of me atm, but for each kernel-version there will be a main package, a header package and two more. you can regognise them at the series-nr
<charlesay> something like 3.14-37
<charlesay> you can remove the packages with lower version numbers (only the highest is used by the system)
<charlesay> they all start with linux, so you can scroll there, that should narrow it down
<justgreg> charlesay, so just get rid of all the kernel headers that are lower than 3.13.0-36?
<charlesay> you can keep 35 as well as a fallback option
<justgreg> I was just thinking that.
<justgreg> here goes nothing ...
<charlesay>  what do you mean (you have to click on apply in synatpic to actually perform the action)
<OERIAS> anyway possible to upgrade ubuntu 6.06 to 10.04?
<ApplesInArrays1> How would I go about finding a TrueTypeFont on my Ubuntu system?
<justgreg> I did all the above, and I'm getting the same error message, right down to amount of space needed.
<xangua> !eol OERIAS  fresh install would be faster, also notifce only server packages are supported for 10.04
<ubottu> xangua: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xangua> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OERIAS> xangua, i can't do a clean install
<charlesay> be sure to remove the main kernel packages as well as the headers
<justgreg> charlesay, I'm doing that right now.
<OERIAS> okay then i'll do 14.04
<Bolt_Thrower> Hi all
<justgreg> charlesay, that did it. ty, have a great night/day/whatever.
<Boscop_> how can i get a printer's DPI with lp or lpstat?
<charlesay> you're welcome!
<Bolt_Thrower> Anyone try Void loonix yet?
<charlesay> any suggestions how my man page entries could have been deleted?
<yellowfish> so how do I give access to www-data?
<tekkbuzz> hey guys, I just got a major problem. I tried to run a game and it come up the same on both my displays. Then when I got out of it now I have only the same display on both my screens, I rebooted and got the same thing. I went to System Settings > Display Config. and now it only show one monitor, Any suggestions.
<killer> Hey  , how can i disable update manager at startup , it runs automatically for now
<bisu> killer:open software sources
<bisu> killer:and change your settings according to your needs
<minimec> killer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/85226/how-do-i-make-update-manager-stop-opening-automatically
<_blk> bisu, not really a constructive answer
<_blk> killer, echo "manual" | sudo tee /etc/init/network-manager.override
<Spark> what happened to xmem? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/xmem
<Spark> upgraded to trusty and it's gone
<abaday> How do I do to get make not to read $ as a variable?
<Spark> you escale it
<Spark> escape it
<Spark> echo "\$"
<Spark> or use the '$' single quotes
<abaday> echo 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf' >> rancid.sh
<abaday> I escape it and it works if I jsut ype this in the terminal
<abaday> but when make runs this line it doesn't escape
<Spark> you don't need to end the " before using the variable
<abaday> 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf' #this is the output i want
<abaday> so i do
<abaday> echo 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$\G\"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf' >> rancid.sh
<Spark> surely you want  'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS=$G" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf'
<abaday> spark I wantGROUPS="$G"
<Spark> then you need to quote hte "
<abaday> as G will be "group1 group2 group3"
<Spark> otherwise you're jsu tending the quote before LIST
<simion314> Hi, I have issues booting from USB flash to do an install on one of my drives, is it possible to add a entry in grub to load the OS from the USB flash? (the actual problem is that I have a gigabyte motherboard and this boards are well known for this issues)
<Spark> escape it rather, not quote it
<Spark> \"
<abaday> ok how do I exactly to get this as the output: 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf'
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I solve this error "13" when I'm using MC to transfer files from my linux NAS to my windows server's admin share
<Spark> dcunnin@expensive:/home/dcunnin$ echo  'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf'
<Spark> echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf
<Spark> don't see hte problem
<Spark> other than the fact you probably don't want that output
<chankya> hello
<chankya> kinda need help for the oracle installation in ubuntu 14.04
<abaday> Spark: i want exactly that output. And your command works perfectly in the commandline. But make still reads the $as a variable
<abaday> make will run: echo 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf'
<abaday> make will run: echo 'echo "LIST_OF_GROUPS="$G"" >> $RANCID/etc/rancid.conf' >> rancid.sh
<chankya> oracle-xe:unrecognized
<chankya> this is my problem
<chankya> anybody is up?
<chankya> quit
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes the inability to get past this "error 13"?
<chankya> knock knock did someone install oracle
<chankya> on ubuntu?
<dresden> what is ubuntu? what does it do, why do I need it, and where can I get one?
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes "cannot create target directory" "premission denied (13)".  The user that the share is mounted with is the admin user on the server
<Thumpxr> i cant use digital and analog audio output at the same time >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246186
<Jeeves_Moss> what causes "cannot create target directory" "premission denied (13)".  The user that the share is mounted with is the admin user on the server
<chosig> Good day y'all. Is it possible to connect Rhythmbox to an MPD server, or do I need a specific client for it?
<cynicallemon> chosig: sonata for gui client
<alket> hi , why doesn't my wireless show in network manager: lsusb: 04f3:0234 Elan Microelectronics Corp
<chosig> cynicallemon: righty, thanks
<cynicallemon> chosig: or ncmpcpp for cli client
<chosig> cynicallemon: you can't connect from rhythm box do mpd?
<cynicallemon> chosig: not that im aware
<chosig> cynicallemon: righty, thought since sonata hasn't been updated since 2009 and there seem to be a general lack of interest in the gui's... i'll go with terminal as usual :)
<cynicallemon> chosig: its a bit like that :)
<johncarper> in order to make people login into like for example your voice server on like a domain name, you need to make from your domain a dns right?
<johncarper> and setup dns on your server
<HitmanV> johncarper: affirmative
<johncarper> alright thanks
<yecril71pl> How do I make an application shortcut on the desktop?
<Wulframn> yecril71pl: you could use the "ln" command via CLI.
<Wulframn> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<enchilado> yecril71pl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/450266/an-easy-way-to-create-a-desktop-shortcut
<yecril71pl> enchilado: I do not have any desktop launcher file for that application, I want to make a new one.
<rwsq1> why is there yet another bash update?
<somsip> rwsq1: because the last one didn't fix the prblem
<rwsq1> so we're onto update 3?
 * rwsq1 is starting to lose my sense of humour
<somsip> rwsq1: update 1.4 for 14.04
<vitimiti> Hi
<rwsq1> I don't see any info about this one
<somsip> rwsq1: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/
<ToTheInternet> i keep doing '/etc/init.d/mysql stop' but a new mysqld process immediatly starts again. what might cause this and how can i prevent it? also, 'su mysql' doesn't work for some reason (as root)
<rwsq1> "In addition, this update introduces a hardening measure which adds prefixes
<rwsq1> and suffixes around environment variable names which contain shell
<rwsq1> functions."
<rwsq1> it seems that this one can wait for a convenient moment maybe
<somsip> ToTheInternet: sudo service stop. Check error logs. No real need to act as mysql user
<somsip> rwsq1: up to you. It is a security release.
<ToTheInternet> somsip: thanks. what about the /etc/init.d scripts, shouldnt they work as well?
<rwsq1> somsip - yeah I might as well do it (*40)
<somsip> ToTheInternet: dunno. I use the upstart approach - sudo service etc...
<ToTheInternet> somsip: cool, it works, thats the important thing
<somsip> ToTheInternet: indeed it is
<rwsq1> I've been looking at the shellshock attack vectors - does the apache one depend on people using actual bash scripts as cgi?
<somsip> rwsq1: I believe so, but there are other vectors too.
<cynicallemon> change your shell
<Wulframn> We're all changing our shell now?
<rwsq1> cynicallemon, I use zsh, but it's not my shell I'm worried about
<rwsq1> I did contemplate removing bash altogether and symlink it to dash
<logical_> I am newer to linux but i am ashamed to ask how to rename a usb -.-
<logical_> when i right click it, the rename is in gray (non clickable)ž
<EriC^^> logical_: maybe you need to unmount it?
<LainProtocol7> Rename a USB socket?
<EriC^^> LainProtocol7: i think he wants to change the label
<logical_> then it dissapears
<logical_> yes the label
<zundrli> hello everyone
<zundrli> is anyone here using ubuntu 14.04 with a dual monitor setup?
<Wulframn> logical_: what kind of filesystem is on the USB drive?
<logical_> i deleted all files on the usb, i just want to rename the usb
<k1l> zundrli: a lot are using dualmonitor
<zundrli> i need help with ubuntu 14.04 and youtube videos in fullscreen having the wrong aspect ratio (second monitor)
<Wulframn> logical_: there will still be a filesystem on it. Just because you deleted the files doesn't mean you deleted the filesystem.
<cynicallemon> rwsq1: we i feel we are all a victim of the "linux is secure" syndrome
<logical_> Wulframn seems like you dont understand me,  forget what is on the usb, i just want to change the label of the usb, the name of the usb,  like if it was called USB1 i want to rename it to logicals usb...
<Wulframn> cynicallemon: it's because that's what the fanboys tout as one of its primary advantages.
<cynicallemon> wait until systemd becomes the #1 attack vector
<rwsq1> cynicallemon, I think the point is that everything is out in the open
<Wulframn> logical_: Your ability to change the USB's label depends on the filesystem type on the USB.
<logical_> wulframn it is fat32
<cynicallemon> i like the fact that openbsd chroots their own httpd server by default
<Wulframn> logical_: thank you, just a moment
<rwsq1> this is by far the worst bug I've encountered in 14 years, and it's been sorted out reasonably efficiently, and it's actually probably not as severe as first thought. But the point is we can all see what's happening. If it was a bug in OSX or Windows we woudln't know what was going on until there was an update.
<rwsq1> zundrli, I am using such a setup
<Wulframn> logical_: do you know the USB's location? If not please use fdisk -l
<zundrli> do you have the same problem rwsql
<rwsq1> not as far as I can see
<rwsq1> are your monitors of identical resolution?
<p0a> Hello I have a netbook here with ubuntu installed but the person who is using it does not know the password
<p0a> the username is 'user'
<p0a> can someone guess what the password is? The person is computer illiterate and he bought the computer
<zundrli> no one is 1920x1080 (monitor1) and 1280x1024 (monitor2)
<rwsq1> p0a have you tried booting into single user mode?
<rwsq1> I guess that's your problem zundrli
<p0a> rwsq1: What do you mean by that?
<Wulframn> p0a: No we can't, but we can help you setup a new password.
<Ben64> !lostpassword | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<LainProtocol7> p0a: god, or sex
<logical_> Wulframn fdisk -l gives me nothing in terminal, but i know that the usb drive is in /mount/logical placed
<p0a> LainProtocol7: love?
<zundrli> rwsql many people have that problem and noone knows why
<NaStYdoG> 7
<zundrli> rwsql its fine for twitch.tv but not for youtube
<cynicallemon> rwsq1: as u state being in the open, linux has been "secure" by obscurity, not so obscure anymore
<Wulframn> logical_: you need /dev/sdb1 (or something like that)
<p0a> Ben64: thank you
<EriC^^> logical_: go to the dash > type disks, select your disk, click on the partition, click the gear icon, select edit filesystem > edit the label
<logical_> wulframn it is /dev/sdb1
<rwsq1> p0a if you reboot, at the grub prompt you should get a recovery mode option
<Wulframn> logical_: sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdb1 -s ::"<new label> "
<Wulframn> Or do what EriC^^ said
<rwsq1> p0a to get into grub prompt hold shift key while booting
<logical_> Worked, thank you guys
<logical_> thank you for your patience
<buharin> hello
<Wulframn> No worries
<buharin> I got problem on my hp probook I havent network interface eth0
<rwsq1> cynicallemon, quite the opposite - it's closed source which is secure by being obscure
<Wulframn> buharin: which network interfaces do you have?
<buharin> Wulframn, only lo and wlan0
<Thumpxr> i cant use digital and analog audio output at the same time >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246186
<cynicallemon> rwsq1: then explain a 15 year old bug that wasnt fixed or even audited?
<buharin> w8
<buharin> brb
<cynicallemon> rwsq1: ah no-auditing of code, sounds like SSL all over again
<tdn> I have just installed 12.04 amd 64. I cannot start any virtualbox machines. I have tried reinstalling virtualbox packages, but it does not help. This is the error I see: http://paste.yt/p3183.html    What to do?
<p0a> I was not prompted to grub\
<p0a> to log in into a root shell
<bloopletech> I have a UEFI-enabled machine with Windows 8.1 installed; I've repartitioned, installed 14.04 etc, but Ubuntu only boots if the BIOS is set to Legacy mode, and then the Grub screen doesn't show windows. I hae installed refind in an attempt to fix this, but it hasn't helped
<tdn> Note, I already installed build-essential and headers
<p0a> !changepassword | p0a
<bloopletech> and now there are refind files in my /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot directory, which I don't think is right
<p0a> Can someone help with changing the password? I have physical access to the notebook
<tnli> I've a question, I have 14.04 and use the Swe-kb layout, but on each boot, it starts with english, and then after a while it switches to Swe/Fi. What's up with this?
<cynicallemon> tdn: yeah you need linux-headers
<p0a> Ben64: I think you linked me before. Can you plese likn me again
<tdn> cynicallemon, I already installed linux-headeres-generic
<Wulframn> !lostpassword | p0a
<cynicallemon> tdn: sorry just saw that :)
<ubottu> p0a: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rwsq1> p0a does the grub prompt come up at boot if you hold down shift or ctrl (I forget which)
<EriC^^> bloopletech: what happens if you boot using uefi?
<p0a> rwsq1: the grub prompt does not come up at all
<bloopletech> also I'm confused, as windows itself seems to present windows and ubuntu as boot options; in that case, do I need something like refind at all?
<p0a> Wulframn: thanks. but all these methods requrie the grub prompt, which I do not ge
<p0a> get
<Bolt_Thrower138> word
<bloopletech> EriC^^, a windows boot menu comes up
<EriC^^> windows boot menu?
<bloopletech> if I then select windows, it boots fine; if I select ubuntu, it just reboots
<EriC^^> bloopletech: did you install using wubi?
<Wulframn> p0a: slap a live cd in there, mount and chmod into your existing environment and change the password that way.
<rwsq1> p0a try repeatedly pressing ctrl from boot
<p0a> Wulframn: don't have one...
<cynicallemon> tdn: "Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information." - have you done that?
<p0a> rwsq1: I will try once more
<bloopletech> EriC^^, I asked the guy who installed ubuntu, he says a livecd
<tdn> cynicallemon, yes. Will paste it. I have no clue as to what it means.
<EriC^^> ok
<bloopletech> He turned UEFI off to install
<rwsq1> you could also try ctrl-x - I think that used to be the hotkey - which version of ubuntu is this?
<bloopletech> which explains why ubuntu only works in legacy mode
<EriC^^> bloopletech: ah, well that's your problem
<p0a> rwsq1: some people recommend changing /etc/default/grub on some forums, but I can't do that without the root password
<EriC^^> bloopletech: reinstall with uefi turned on
<quiet1> hi, can some point me to instructions for installing on an existing lvm partition on an encrypted disk?
<bloopletech> I am vaguely aware of all this uefi stuff but avoided it till now
<bloopletech> I have to reinstall?
<tdn> cynicallemon, http://paste.yt/p3184.html
<Wulframn> p0a: you have access to another system apparently. Better yet, it seems to have internet access. Download and burn one if it comes to that.
<EriC^^> bloopletech: i think so, yes
<p0a> Wulframn: I hve to do this in 10 minutes or less
<bloopletech> sigh ok
<EriC^^> bloopletech: do you have a livecd?
<rwsq1> p0a indeed - you need to boot into recovery mode - it really shold be possible
<p0a> rwsq1: I will try
<bloopletech> I've got an iso, can probably burn it to a usb
<quiet1> s/some/someone
<p0a> rwsq1: hopefully I wont be back :P if it works
<rwsq1> unless someone installed this machine with lilo or anoter bootloader
<bloopletech> the other thing is, those refind files in the windows boot menu, is it safe to leave them around?
<EriC^^> bloopletech: i have no idea what refind is
<bloopletech> EriC^^, this thing: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Wulframn> rwsq1: I'm more worried about them needing to do it in ten minutes or less. Sounds shady
<dbugger> Hey guys. How can I execute from an script, another script that is stored in an URL
<dbugger> ?
<bloopletech> basically an efi boot manager... but apparently windows has one? at least a windows 8-style OS chooser gui showed
<cynicallemon> tdn: i assume you updated packages first before installing virtualbox
<tdn> cynicallemon, yes. Everything is up to date.
<EriC^^> bloopletech: ok
<rwsq1> Wulframn, yeah but that's not a software issue :)
<bloopletech> man I dunno, I'm going to do a boot repair or whatever within windows and then reinstall ubuntu
<EriC^^> bloopletech: yeah that's probably best
<cynicallemon> tdn: it looks like some mismatch between virtualbox driver and kernel header file at a guess
<cynicallemon> tdn: i would ask in ubuntu forums and virtualbox forums
<varunendra> dbugger, wget then execute?
<rwsq1> tdn - is your current running kernel 3.13.0-36-generic  ?
<EriC^^> dbugger: bash <(curl -s http://script)
<rwsq1> tdn can you paste somewhere the make log?
<Wulframn> Welcome back buh
<Wulframn> buharin: any luck?
<dbugger> varunendra: how to script it, without leaving residual files?
<buharin> Wulframn, I uinstalled network manager and all go sux
<buharin> ;d
<buharin> maybe I will install new ubuntu
<buharin> instead elementary os
<johncarper> what would be the ports that xrdp uses? i didn't had my ufw firewall enabled on startup on my ubuntu server and now i enabled it i can't connect with rdp anymore
<johncarper> i wonder what the ports are so i can allow
<Wulframn> buharin: run ifconfig -a, what do you see?
<bumbar_> does anyone know if there's a solution/fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1057165 ?
<buharin> only wlan0 and lo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1057165 in gedit (Ubuntu) "slash and greater then /> in javascript break syntax highlight for php" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<varunendra> dbugger, just put the 'wget <options> <online script>', then "./<downloaded script>" lines in your existing script.
<EriC^^> dbugger: that won't save anything, and it won't output any errors
<Wulframn> buharin: run "sudo ifup eth0"
<dbugger> EriC^^: I kinda want the error output
<buharin> cannot find device
<Wulframn> buharin: yeah, was prepared for that. One moment
<Ben64> buharin: are you on elementaryos?
<buharin> ye
<Ben64> then you should head to the support channel for that distro
<rwsq1> tdn sorry I see the make log - I think you might need to get a newer virtualbox
<buharin> but it is ubuntu :P also
<Ben64> it isn't ubuntu
<EriC^^> dbugger: bash <(curl -Ss http://script)
<rwsq1> tdn, download the latest 4.3.x from virtualbox site
<buharin> Ben64, but ok I preapring new ubuntu pendrive
<varunendra> dbugger, if you don't want the downloaded script, simply add another line (rm <script>) to remove it afterwards. Reading, downloading equal things I think.
<EriC^^> dbugger: that will show errors, but won't show any progress meters, etc.
<Ben64> !elementary | buharin
<ubottu> buharin: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Wulframn> buharin: oh my bad, it isn't ubuntu? You're planning to install a new ubuntu?
<buharin> Wulframn, yeah because I think it wont work but anyway it is customized ubuntu 12.04
<buharin> I got hp probook there
<Wulframn> buharin: Once you install ubuntu give it a try and let us know. If eth0 still isn't configured it should be an easy fix.
<Wulframn> *should*
<buharin> Wulframn, but you know how to fix it?
<buharin> Wulframn, it is ubuntu 12.04 now
<Ben64> buharin: stop saying it is ubuntu, it is not
<buharin> -.-
<Wulframn> buharin: I thought you just said you were running elementaryos
<buharin> yep
<Wulframn> Ubuntu derivatives are not Ubuntu
<buharin> oh ok
<buharin> so
<buharin> go on ubuntu right now and will see :)
<Ben64> /join #elementary and ask them
<tdn> rwsq1, Linux grenache 3.13.0-36-generic #63~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 4 22:28:20 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64
<Wulframn> Derivatives are downstream, meaning they have more stuff in them meaning they have bugs are not familiar with and are not prepared for
<tdn> rwsq1, the one that is available from apt-get should work with the kernel that is available from packages, right?
<rwsq1> tdn you would think so, but I think there was an issue with some of the 4.2 virtualbox releases
<rwsq1> I would head straight for the virtualbox site for the latest version
<Ben64> i'd recommend using a PPA over downloading software from the site
<jargon> if i enable the root account and delete the user account, and reboot, will the login prompt be for the root account?
<Ben64> jargon: don't
<jargon> Ben64: that doesn't exactly answer my question :-/
<Ben64> its a terrible idea, won't work and its also a bad idea
<_blk> jargon, not in the graphical selection. Not sure about lightdm (ubuntu default), but normally there's an option to log in with any user and you could type "root" there to log in as root (strongly not recommended!). You wouldn't need to delete other accounts for that
<jargon> Ben64: this isn't a production machine. it's for testing purposes
<Ben64> why test something terrible like that
<tdn> rwsq1, but this is vbox 4.1.12
<tdn> rwsq1, so it should not be affected by 4.2 bugs?
<Ben64> jargon: shouldn't you be learning to do things the proper way
<jargon> _blk: this is the server edition. sorry, i forgot to mention that. no gui
<tdn> rwsq1, also, I have used virtualbox on 12.04 before. I just recently had to reinstall. And now it does not work.
<_blk> jargon, on the console you can log in with any user anyway, no need to delete users for that first
<layke> Hi. I'm finding it impossible to use chrome on my fresh 14.04 install. I notice xorg and chrome seem to run at 100% CPU and I end up having 4-8 seconds inbetween any user input and mouse clicks
<jargon> _blk: good point
<jargon> thanks!
<_blk> jargon, you may want to set root's password first!
<rwsq1> tdn, it could be that the 12.04 kernel has changed in recent releases and this has caused incompatibility with virtualbox - you would need to check the changelog
<jargon> _blk: i already did :-)
<Ben64> jargon: alternatively, learn how to use sudo properly
<_blk> jargon, I would go with Ben64's suggestion to use sudo
<_blk> use sudo -s to spawn a root shell
<Ben64> or just leave the channel : /
<rwsq1> tdn, is this your problem: https://lists.debian.org/debian-backports/2014/03/msg00066.html
<rwsq1> (obv that's a debian list but it seems a more general situation)
<MickeyDroid> Hello
<MickeyDroid> I need help!!!
<MickeyDroid> My Latitude e6420 with ubuntu 14 32bits turns  to lag when i press the key combination for dimming the screen.Any fix for that??﻿
<tdn> rwsq1, I have no idea.
<bisu> MickeyDroid: and does it work? dim?
<k1l> MickeyDroid: see in "dmesg" what errors pop up after you pressed that key
<Kartagis> how to take ownership of some samba shared directory? I've tried uid and gid, file_mode and dir_mode, none seem to have worked
<rwsq1> tdn, here you are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1292118
<rwsq1> that does seem to be your bug
<charlesay> hi
<rwsq1> "The virtualbox module does not build with the newer HWE kernels found in Ubuntu Precise/12.04"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292118 in virtualbox (Ubuntu) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.6: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [error: incompatible types when returning type ‘kuid_t’ but ‘RTUID’ was expected]" [High,In progress]
<charlesay> the man page lookup on my ubuntu system does not work - is it possible to uninstall man-db without breaking something (and then reinstall)?
<layke> What is Xorg? Why would it constantly be high CPU usage? Can I do anything to stop it? Even dragging windows around the screen has insane lag.
<layke> Entering text in inputs has lag. Everything is slooow.
<blueingress> ping www.cfwin.com
<bazhang> !xorg | layke
<ubottu> layke: X.Org is an implementation of the X Windows System, and is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart it on an Ubuntu system, type 'sudo service lightdm restart'. To fix screen resolution or other X.Org problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . See also !xorgconf
<Wulframn> I think layke just tried killing xorg. :-\
<tdn> rwsq1, I am nt sure what to make of this.... It proposes a lot of workarounds, but they do not seem to work for people. I have tried most of this also. And without luck. Is this something that is being fixed?
<MickeyDroid> My Latitude e6420 with ubuntu 14 32bits turns  to lag when i press the key combination for dimming the screen.Any fix for that??﻿
<bazhang> MickeyDroid, did you try the suggestion already given
<MickeyDroid> which suggestion??
<bazhang> MickeyDroid, a helper also asked a clarification question, please respond to that as well
<MickeyDroid> Okay
<jishjish> hi guys --> anyone know how to get gimp to read .psd made with prophoto color profile in GIMP?
<MickeyDroid> Bazhang, i am sorry but i cant find the clarification
<Kartagis> how to take ownership of some samba shared directory? I've tried uid and gid, file_mode and dir_mode, none seem to have worked
<bazhang> <bisu> MickeyDroid: and does it work? dim? <k1l> MickeyDroid: see in "dmesg" what errors pop up after you pressed that key
<jishjish> anyone know how to use prophoto color profile from gimp?
<bazhang> jishjish, why not ask in #gimp
<jishjish> I did, but I use ubuntu so I thought I would ask there (the community is big)
<bazzzb> made my /tmp nosuid with: tmpfs  /tmp  tmpfs  defaults,noatime,nosuid,nodev,noexec,mode=1777,size=100M   0    0. But if I do touch /tmp/test && chmod +s /tmp/test. ls -l shows me: -rwSrwSr--. Is this expected? I'd think no S flag would be set...
<Akiraa> Is it possible to use two AMD cards of different model and different generation in the same system with ubuntu (14.04 LTS)? I want to power three monitors of different resolutions and aspect ratios.
<Akiraa> a 5xxx card and a 6xxx card
<MickeyDroid> bazhang: No error pops up in dmesg
<mharris> Akiraa: It can work in theory, modulo X server and video driver bugs, BIOS glitches and other factors that can be very specific to the motherboard/video card combination, so no universal answer, but in theory X is designed to handle it.
<MickeyDroid> i personally entered this command " tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<MickeyDroid> and tried dimming the screen
<MickeyDroid> but no errors popped up
<MickeyDroid> i did the same command with dmesg
<EriC^^> MickeyDroid: try /var/log/syslog
<MickeyDroid> Okay
<MickeyDroid> Let me give that a try
<MickeyDroid> am not getting any readings with that either
<tdn> rwsq1, I am downloading http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.16/virtualbox-4.3_4.3.16-95972~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb   do I need to remove/purge virtualbox first? What about dkms and such?
<syeekick> tdn explain yourself a little more budddy
<last_staff> trying to launch synaptic gives me "cannot open display :0.0"
<last_staff> anybody know what I can have done?
<Fuchs> last_staff: 1) are you running a graphical environment?   2) how exactly are you trying to run it? As a different user? (including root / sudo)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Hi. I get a segfault when upgrading bash to 4.3-7ubuntu1.4 on ubuntu 14.04: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault. does anybody know a solution?
<MickeyDroid> what method did u use to update Bash??
<Kopfgeldjaeger> apt-get dist-upgrade/upgrade
<root> d
<root> hello
<MickeyDroid> that command upgrades the whole ubuntu right??
<Guest24426> hmm
<Kopfgeldjaeger> All packages, yes
<Ben64> Kopfgeldjaeger: pastebin the output of both "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Kopfgeldjaeger> (apt-get clean-ed beforehand) Ben64: http://pastebin.com/ehpJJwyU | my lunch is ready, so I'll be afk for 15 minutes
<last_staff> Fuchs: xubuntu desktop, trying to run 'sudo synaptic' with the user vagrant in the sudoers file and a member of the sudo group
<BluesKaj> HIya folks
<Fuchs> last_staff: do not run graphical applications with sudo
<Fuchs> last_staff: this should not be needed, policykit will take care of permissions
<last_staff> Fuchs: by the way, I tried running it from the terminal
<Fuchs> that should not be an issue, unless by terminal you mean a VT, then you'd have to specify the DISPLAY variable  (and it would be a bit pointless)
<last_staff> can't launch it from the menu, since nothing happens
<last_staff> well
<last_staff> except the password thing
<last_staff> authentication dialog pops up -> enter the password -> click Authenticate -> then, nothing
<Fuchs> right, then running it from a terminal is a good idea, just do it without sudo, b
<Fuchs> *because as said, policykit should do the auth thing
<last_staff> Starting "Synaptic Package Manager" without administrative privileges
<last_staff> so I get the synaptic window up, but that's about it. I can't install any packages or anything
<Fuchs> what version of ubuntu is that?
<last_staff> which is what it's for
<last_staff> 14.04
<Fuchs> last_staff: can you try with pkexec?
<Fuchs> (instead of sudo)
<test> are there any ubuntu tools to grab the posts to a google group and save them as a text file, any suggestions
<last_staff> Fuchs: "(synaptic:3787): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0"
<last_staff> i.e., same as with sudo
<last_staff> there's also
<last_staff> "No protocol specified", and
<last_staff> "error: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set in the environment."
<last_staff> x d, not smileyface
<LainProtocol7> test: Depends on the Google Group. Some can be downloaded with Usenet clients, but other Google Groups are newer and purely viewable with the web interface
<wadie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246220&p=13131648#post13131648
<last_staff> ...hmmm
<last_staff> xdg_runtime_dir gives me /run/user/1000
<Fuchs> last_staff: is your user the one with id 1000,
<Fuchs> last_staff: plus does env  (the command) list the DISPLAY variable,
<Fuchs> last_staff: plus if you already launched several commands with sudo: make sure that files in your home, especially hidden ones such as .XAuthority, belong to the correct user, not root. Fix if needed.
<last_staff> Fuchs: according to the advanced user settings, the user has User ID 1000
<last_staff> Fuchs: env and sudo env both list DISPLAY=:0.0
<last_staff> eh...how do I chown, again?
<last_staff> I've rarely had the need for it
<blackyboy> Hi everyone i want to redierct http to https and if some one access in mysite.com it want to forward to www.mysite.com this both want to be done for my domain but i have done the mysite.com to www.mysite.com but i cant redirect my http to https if i enable the virtual host redirect rule for http to https page not getting loaded.  im using apache2 in ubuntu server 14.04LTS here is my virtualhost entry in pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/8454609/
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: You're rewriting to http://, not https://
<last_staff> oh, /u means file/directory
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: Should be:     RewriteRule ^(.*)$ https://www.%{HTTP_HOST} [R=301,L]
<k1l> last_staff: "sudo chown user:user file"
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: That's presuming the other bits are correct. I just used: https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/RewriteHTTPToHTTPS for my webserver
<blackyboy> ok let me try the above link
<last_staff> k1l: thanks, I did a "sudo chown vagrant:vagrant /home/vagrant"
<k1l> last_staff: that is not enough. you need to specify the files like .Xauthority
<Fuchs> last_staff: or use the -R flag, but as that will affect all files and is not undoable: I don't recommend it. If it's only some (1-3) files: just specify them manually
<Fuchs> ls -al  should list them
<last_staff> k1l: I meant "sudo chown vagrant:vagrant -hR..."
<last_staff> oh, I shouldn't do that?
<Fuchs> well, I personally wouldn't recommend it
<last_staff> ....vagrant destroy && vagrant up
<test> thanks
<Fuchs> as there might be files under your home folder that should belong to someone else
<BobBall> Hi - can I install Ubuntu trusty including -updates somehow?  I'm doing a netboot install so ideally if there was a d-i setting I can twizzle to make sure it uses the -updates repo to download the very latest kernel etc it'd be great...
<k1l> last_staff: well, be very careful with -R
<Fuchs> but if you already did it: meh.  Try if pkexec thingie works now
<Fuchs> and if yes: do not use sudo with graphical applications again :)
<abaday> Hi, Im having trouble escaping the '. echo 'for RAN in $(su - rancid -c 'echo HEJ'); do RANCID=$RAN; done'
<abaday> I want the output to be exactly: for RAN in $(su - rancid -c 'echo HEJ'); do RANCID=$RAN; done
<blackyboy> LainProtocol7: i have used the above link but still i cant forward to https page not loading , but URL shows as https://mysite.com
<last_staff> well what about when I'm forced to?
<abaday> instead im getting for RAN in $(su - rancid -c echo HEJ); do RANCID=$RAN; done
<last_staff> I mean "forced to"
<abaday> note there is no '' around my echo HEJ in the output. which i need to have
<Fuchs> last_staff: you shouldn't be
<Fuchs> last_staff: if, you can install and use something such as gksudo. Or check if policykit  (pkexec) does the job
<k1l> last_staff: you are not forced to run gui with sudo.
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: So it forwards to https, but then there's an issue?
<last_staff> k1l: yeah I know, that's why I put it in quotation marks right afterwards
<blackyboy> LainProtocol7: yes page not loading may be my ssl configuration was not good means how can i troubleshoot it
<last_staff> basically I want to run synaptic instead of sudo apt-get whatever
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: SSL certificates tend to be valid for domain.com, OR www.domain.com, unless you have a wildcard certificate. If so, you shouldn't set an alias for the *.443 domain, and instead you should catch requests and forward them on to the domain you're primarily using
<brontosaurusrex> abaday: try #bash
<blackyboy> yes its wildcard certificate
<k1l> last_staff: again, dont use sudo. we have gksu or gksudo for that. but synaptic should provide an request for entering the pw when started as regular program
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: Not sure then, you'd need to look in your log files to see what error Apache is reporting
<last_staff> k1l: and it does. Only, after the password has been entered, the main window is never displayed
<rwsq1> tdn - I would imagine that it will upgrade to that version and rebuild the dkms but you could remove the old one first if you want
<last_staff> k1l: and apparently it's crashed, because I can't see the program in the task manager (including all users)
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: My Virtualhost has a line for "SSLCertificateChainFile" where I specify the Certificate chain bundle, which yours is missing
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: Don't know if this is mandatory though
<blackyboy> LainProtocol7: just now i have tried the chain file in .pem format still its showing error wait let me look into logs
<last_staff> huh.....
<last_staff> log out -> log in
<LainProtocol7> blackyboy: You also haven't specified the SSL protocols you'll accept, or the ciphers you accept. But again, not sure if these two lines are mandatory.
<last_staff> k1l, Fuchs: logging out and logging back in....and synaptic is up again
<last_staff> from the menu, with the authentication window and everything
<Fuchs> Lovely :)
<last_staff> sometimes.... >: (
<Fuchs> so yes, in the future try to avoid sudo for graphical applications. Alternatives: see above
<last_staff> so what you're saying is basically that when I start synaptic from the menu it's not sudoing, right?
<EriC^^> last_staff: what menu
<last_staff> EriC^^: application menu
<Fuchs> last_staff: exactly, hence me asking what version you are using,
<EriC^^> in unity?
<EriC^^> last_staff: type grep -i exec /usr/share/applications/synaptic.desktop
<Fuchs> last_staff: because ubuntu (fortunately) switched from gksu (and similar) to using policykit wherever possible
<last_staff> EriC^^: Exec=synaptic-pkexec
<EriC^^> same here
<last_staff> I know it's telling me something...though I don't know what
<EriC^^> you don't get a popup when you run it?
 * last_staff goes back to the faulty setup and see what happens
<sleipnir> hi, I continue to have a problem with Ubuntu 14.04: it eventually (after many boots) corrupts my laptop in such a manner that Windows won't boot anymore. The only fix to this problem is removal of the CMOS battery. What could cause this?
<last_staff> turns out vagrant is very useful for this kind of bug-isolation
<last_staff> not bug....
<last_staff> inconsistency
<last_staff> "turns out vagrant is very useful for this kind of inconsistency-isolation"
<mehdi_> hey guys im having so much ram consumption  around 95% how can i manage it?
<bazhang> check in top what they are mehdi_
<Fuchs> mehdi_: see with something like htop or a process manager what takes it,
<last_staff> mehdi_: install windows
<cfhowlett> sleipnir, never heard of ubuntu  touching cmos ...
<bazhang> last_staff, what?
<Fuchs> mehdi_: do note that Linux uses available RAM for caching, this is on purpose and good.
<last_staff> then you'll be up to 100% in no-time
<bazhang> last_staff, thats not helpful
<Fuchs> which is  http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  in detail
<last_staff> bazhang: I know, I'm overtired. Stuff like that pops out of me from time to time, then
<quietone> hi, just completed installing but bootloader failed and I don't know how to fix grub or boot to Ubuntu
<sleipnir> cfhowlett, I am not saying that it does touch the CMOS necessraly, just that the only remedy is CMOS battery removale
<cfhowlett> !grub | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> quietone, dual boot with win8?
<mehdi_> i ran vbox and sqldeveloper  but i close them all only run firefox,rhythmbox, terminal,skype and geany
<bazhang> mehdi_, did you check top as to what is consuming the most
<quietone> cfhowlett, bazhang, no. Debian Jessie. I installed Ubuntu in a separate LVM partition on an encrypted drive.
<quietone> I've mucked around with the Boot Repair disk but that kept failing
<bazhang> quietone, that extra info helps a lot
<quietone> wanted me to stop package managers that were not running
<Fuchs> mehdi_: I'd recommend using htop, because the colours will also show whether the RAM is really used or just for caching, which is explained above.
<mehdi_> the application lock in the launchbar are using ram also?
<quietone> bazhang, np. it's just that messing with Grub etc isn't my area of interest but I can't find suitable help either
<bazhang> mehdi_, could be, what does top/htop show
<last_staff> EriC^^: the grep command shows me the same thing as when before i logged out then back in, as expected
<EriC^^> last_staff: what's going on?
<EriC^^> i'm late to the party :)
<bazhang> quietone, I'm not really up to speed on grub/lvm issues, there is the grub wiki above, and also #grub
<Fuchs> last_staff: I assume that one of the files in your home belonged to the wrong user, which was an issue when you properly want to run a graphical application in context of another
<EriC^^> Fuchs: if he uses sudo synaptic to launch it, that could get root to own some files there
<mehdi_> nautilus 1.3GB
<Fuchs> EriC^^: he did, I told him it's a bad idea, we fixed permissions, it works again  (well, with policykit, which should be used)
<last_staff> Fuchs: could it have something to do with user@hostname pointers?
<mehdi_> compiz 1.9GB
<Fuchs> last_staff: hard to say with it being as (non)verbose as it is. What you could have tried is debugging policykit when the error occurred, but that's usually not a fun thing to do. So unless you are bored ...
<quietone> bazhang, thx. I've already skimmed those pages. I'll try #grub
<last_staff> Fuchs: ...or pretty much dead-set on figuring out the root cause
<Fuchs> last_staff: well yes, the root cause is running graphical (X11) applications with sudo, which should not be done, because with regular sudo  (not -i) the user environment is kept, hence files are written / modified in your home, some of them being core X stuff like .XAuthority
<bazhang> mehdi_, so the system is very slow using unity then. perhaps try xubuntu/lubuntu on there
<last_staff> EriC^^: The issue was solved, but I've yet to figure out what caused it. I know now what the effect of it is and how to solve it, just not the why and when it happens
<roamer> Hi, I
<Fuchs> last_staff: http://askubuntu.com/questions/270006/why-user-should-never-use-normal-sudo-to-start-graphical-application  explains what I just wrote in a bit more detail  (the first answer)
<roamer> Hi, I have got the following bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977) and am now stuck at grub rescue... Can anyone help me out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<roamer> Anyone?
<last_staff> Fuchs: oooh~, bookmarked
<Fuchs> last_staff: it also mentions gksu(do) I mentioned earlier. Note that this is no longer used (and installed) in recent ubuntu versions, but you can still install it
<Fuchs> and if you happen to need a graphical application as root (which you usually don't. Exceptions, such as system settings or package managers, should use policykit these days), you can use that
<Z3> Hi, when will appear first Ubuntu tablet?
<spydon> How can I lower the base volume through pulseaudio?
<Fuchs> I'd not recommend it though, it usually means that something went wrong in the first place if you need root rights
<bazhang> !tablet | z3
<ubottu> z3: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<popey> Z3: next year probably
<roamer> Hi, I have got the following bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977) and am now stuck at grub rescue... Can anyone help me out?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<last_staff> Fuchs: I blame that I started out with windows, then ubuntu
<Z3> thank you bazhang ubottu popey :-)
<bazhang> one of us is a bot
<roamer> Can anyone help me try to get out of grub rescue?
<Fuchs> last_staff: happened to most of us I guess. But one can learn :)
<EriC^^> last_staff: if you want to know why you can type diff <(gksu env) <(sudo env)
<bazhang> patience roamer
<roamer> ok bzhang
<Z3> bazhang lol ok :)
<roamer> ok bazhang
<EriC^^> last_staff: it will list the difference between the environment when you run synaptic with those 2 commands, the first is gksu the second is sudo
<last_staff> heh, now I get gksu: no such file or directory
<quants> for some odd reason my laptop battery has stopped working. is there and not hardware reason why this might happen?
<bazhang> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical frontend to su. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<last_staff> I'm thinking though, that if I'd started out with building the kernel from scratch, like most of the linux geeks in my school (many years back), I'd know a bit more about the OS itself
<EriC^^> last_staff: are you using a bash shell?
<last_staff> um, I don't know anymore. could be dash
<last_staff> lemme check
<k1l> last_staff: i suggest you should start with reading about what you do instead of blindly entering some commands you found anywhere
<k1l> !sudo | last_staff
<ubottu> last_staff: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<k1l> read that! it will explain you a lot.
<last_staff> wow I'm getting it with a teaspoon today. thanks :) (no joke)
<Guest6977> yesterday i set up xrdp to connect always trough port 5910 to get tesame session everytime connect, it works with my ufw firewall disabled but not when enabled on my ubuntu client
<Guest6977> even tho i did sudo ufw allow 5910
<Guest6977> any ideas what might be the problem
<last_staff> EriC^^: ps -p $$ gives me 'bash', but I'm actually looking for what sh is linked to
<geirha> last_staff: readlink -f /bin/sh
<last_staff> geirha: that one, yeah. Thanks.
<last_staff> EriC^^: readlink -f /bin/sh points to dash
<last_staff> hence why I'm not sure what I'm running
<Guest6977> how can i allow port 5910 with the ufw to be open all the time?
<quants> hi guys my laptop is not picking up my battery, any ideas?
<roamer> Hi, can anyone take me out of this grub rescue problem?
<roamer> please?
<EriC^^> roamer: what's the problem?
<last_staff> roamer: did you try changing the boot order?
<last_staff> EriC^^: I think quants is struggling with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<last_staff> thanks, ubuntu bot
<roamer> Dear Eric^^ and last_staff I simply upgraded... and tried boot-repair... however I am still stuck at grub rescue
<EriC^^> roamer: it was running fine before?
<roamer> last_staff and Eric^^ yes that is the problem
<roamer> yeah
<EriC^^> roamer: did the upgrade mention anything about boot being full or errors?
<roamer> Eric^^ : no
<kane77> hi.. I removed files from /var/lib/dpkg/info, how can I get them back?
<EriC^^> roamer: type df and check if there's a /boot and if it's full
<roamer> EriC^^ : it says unknown command... I am still stuck at grub rescue>
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> you don't have a livecd?
<roamer> EriC^^ i do... boot up from livecd?
<quants> what's that last-staff ??
<quants> last_staff even
<EriC^^> roamer: yes please
<YamakasY> is it possible to rerun a trusty upgrade ?
<ginette> Hi to everyone ! This is like a Jesus message to inform you all that you should invest into BITCOIN NOW !! Why ? Because i spam like a fucktard for 1 hour now and its seems to help greatly the economy .. So you invest now because it dont stop to increase and for the moment its really unexpensive .. .So go on and ALL INVEST YEAHHHHHH
<wwwwww> hey guys i've been having this recurring bug ever since i installed 14.04, basically it makes windows turn completely black and i have to switch around between windows 100 times just to get it to work again
<wwwwww> windows as in firefox for example. not the os
<hateball> wwwwww: What GPU chipset and driver are you using?
<wwwwww> i have a gtx 760 and i'm running nvidia-current
<last_staff> quants: huh? what's what?
<EriC^^> last_staff: you highlighted him by mistake earlier
<EriC^^> ( while addressing roamer 's issue )
<last_staff> you mean the boot order thing?
<roamer> (trying to boot up from live cd as EriC^^ suggested)
<ts_user> any idea of a command that would automatically mount any USB storage device after it's unmounted ?
<ts_user> (I mean for an entry not present in fstab)
<EriC^^> last_staff: when ubottu gave the bug report
<last_staff> brb
<roamer> EriC^^ : I have booted from livecd
<EriC^^> roamer: ok, is this a efi machine btw?
<ts_user> mount -a doesn't refresh USB :/
<roamer> EriC^^ : yes
<EriC^^> roamer: ok, type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and get the disk and partition number of the efi partition, and your main ubuntu installation
<roamer> EriC^^ : do you want the full table? should we private chat?
<roamer> EriC^^ :  it is number 1 and 3
<roamer> EriC^^ :  1 and 3 writes EFI system partition
<ts_user> (it seems gvfs-mount doesn't refresh USB either....)
<EriC^^> 1 *and* 3 ?
<Raydiation> hi guys, my build server gets stuck on sudo apt-get upgrade -y https://travis-ci.org/owncloud/news/jobs/36556587#L883
<roamer> EriC^^ :  yes
<EriC^^> roamer: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Raydiation> is there a way to tell apt-get to keep the current version?
<quants> last_staff do you think this bug could stop my battery working?
<roamer> EriC^^ :  ok done
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<roamer> EriC^^ :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8456918
<roamer> EriC^^ :  have you been able to open the link?
<EriC^^> roamer: yes
<EriC^^> roamer: it's weird that you have 2 efi partitions
<EriC^^> usually 1 only is recommended
<EriC^^> did you install ubuntu?
<roamer> EriC^^ :  i used boot-repair... i think it did some of its magic there... : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8453292/
<roamer> EriC^^ : yes I did the installation
<quants> whats the best way to fix the grub problem?
<somsip> !fixgrub | quants
<ubottu> quants: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ginette> Hi to everyone ! This is like a Jesus message to inform you all that you should invest into BITCOIN NOW !! Why ? Because i spam like a fucktard for 1 hour now and its seems to help greatly the economy .. So you invest now because it dont stop to increase and for the moment its really unexpensive .. .So go on and ALL INVEST YEAHHHHHH
<cfhowlett> ginette, get your crappy spammy out of this channy.
<roamer> EriC^^ : can we fix it? or have a just done something very very wrong?
<roamer> EriC^^ : can we fix it? or have I just done something very very wrong?
<EriC^^> roamer: it's fine
<EriC^^> roamer: it looks like ubuntu is using sda3 as efi, according to your fstab
<roamer> EriC^^ :  so how do I fix it? any suggestions?
<EriC^^> roamer: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok
<roamer> EriC^^ : done that
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot/efi
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok...
<roamer> EriC^^ : next?
<EriC^^> roamer: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<dotrb> Hi everyone
<roamer> EriC^^ : what does that do?
<EriC^^> it mounts file systems
<dotrb> Is there a cool grey/silver icon theme, preferably flat??
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok done... next?
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo chroot /mnt
<last_staff> back. What'd I miss?
<roamer> ok
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok done...
<EriC^^> roamer: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<roamer> EriC^^ : installation finished no error reported...
<EriC^^> roamer: update-grub
<roamer> EriC^^ : done...
<EriC^^> roamer: exit
<roamer> EriC^^ : just one note though... it found the linux image : vmlinuz-3.11.0-36-generic
<roamer> EriC^^ : is that ok?
<EriC^^> well, are you on trusty?
<roamer> EriC^^ : exited...
<EriC^^> are you sure it's 3.11 or 3.13?
<EriC^^> latest is 3.13.0-36
<roamer> EriC^^ : it found both 11 and 13
<EriC^^> ok
<roamer> EriC^^ : exited... what now?
<roamer> EriC^^ : restart?
<EriC^^> type umount -a
<EriC^^> sudo umount -a , then sudo reboot
<roamer> EriC^^ : when I typd umount -a it said : for all devices device is busy...
<roamer> EriC^^ : is it still ok to reboot?
<EriC^^> it's ok, it probably meant different ones
<roamer> EriC^^ : rebooting?
<EriC^^> yeah unless you want to make sure they unmounted
<roamer> EriC^^ : grub rescue screen again
<roamer> EriC^^ : :(
<b0x> hola
<EriC^^> roamer: maybe the bios is using the first efi partition?
<roamer> EriC^^ : how is that possible?
<EriC^^> it would make sense it would
<roamer> EriC^^ : it didn't use to
<roamer> EriC^^ : i mean i used to dual boot...
<roamer> EriC^^ : now I get that weird https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977 error
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<EriC^^> did ever run an upgrade on the machine?
<roamer> thank you ubottu
<roamer> EriC^^ : yes from 13 to 14....
<b0x> hello
<zy3pDbot> hi
<sleipnir> hi everyone, another ubuntu question: I am running 12.04 server and ssh is taking very long to respond (about 30 seconds)
<sleipnir> what causes something like that and how can I fix it?
<k1l> sleipnir: system load?
<sleipnir> k1l, zero system load
<sleipnir> k1l, 12 cores 32 GB of ram
<sleipnir> q:Q
<k1l> what does "top" tell you about the systemload?
<EriC^^> roamer: try to boot the liveusb again
<k1l> or about the i/o wiat
<k1l> *wait
<sleipnir> k1l, says 0% CPU
<sleipnir> mhh, where can I see IO?
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... you need to wait a little while Live CD boot takes time
<k1l> sleipnir: not cpu load, system load: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9487/whats-the-difference-between-load-average-and-cpu-load
<felon> sudo apt-get install skype .... unable to locate package skype :/
<k1l> !skype | felon
<ubottu> felon: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sleipnir> k1l, load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<sleipnir> k1l, %CPU(s): 0.0 us, 0.1 sy, 0.0 ni, 99.9 id, 0.0 wa, 0.0 hi, 0.0 si, 0.0 st
<k1l> ok
<nurul> hei
<nurul> its first time i use irc
<drmagoo> sleipnir: what client are you using to ssh to the machine ?
<zy3pDbot> hi
<sleipnir> drmagoo, just ubuntu ssh
<Dovid> How do I go abotu fixing this? It is an old server and I can't update bash
<Dovid> http://pastebin.com/r60hrXNR
<drmagoo> can you try "ssh -vvv user@host and provide a pastebin of the output ?
<Dovid> drmagoo: Talking to me?
<drmagoo> sorry, that was for sleipnir
<drmagoo> sleipnir: can you try "ssh -vvv user@host" and provide a pastebin of the output ?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, http://pastebin.com/q9iVwu4P
<zy3pD> hi
<sleipnir> drmagoo, the long wait happens after line 62 is displayed
<sleipnir> drmagoo, the machine I am trying to reach is multihomed (if that matters)
<roamer> EriC^^ : are you there? I have booted ubuntu from livecd
<sleipnir> drmagoo, actually that might matter because the route command takes about the same amount of time to complete as the ssh connection
<EriC^^> roamer: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<roamer> EriC^^ : done
<zy3pD> hi
<roamer> EriC^^ : next?
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/boot/efi
<drmagoo> sleipnir: there is nothing really odd in that pastebin, that would point to a problem with the ssh-deamon on that machine.. There must be something else that causes that problem. is this a new issue or ?
<zy3pDbot> hi @and 3 servers
<roamer> EriC^^ : done... next?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, yes this is a new issue. there was a power failure and now I have this
<Laurenceb> hi
<sleipnir> drmagoo, it responds the same on all interfaces
<Laurenceb> i have a problem with samba printing
<Laurenceb> the printer is shows 0 pages when i print a large document
<Laurenceb> it seems to be related to the file size
<Laurenceb> can anyone advise?
<roamer> EriC^^ : by the way thank you for helping me. I really hope we can fix this issue. I really need this to work.
<roamer> EriC^^ : can you tell me what the next step is please?
<EriC^^> roamer: hold on
<erobinson> !
<EriC^^> roamer: trying to see how we can mount both efi's in the same place and install , mount --bind not working here
<drmagoo> sleipnir: if you run "dmesg", do you any output about disc read/write errors ?
<EriC^^> roamer: come to think of it, that sounds like a bad idea
<sleipnir> drmagoo, the route problem dissapears if I do route -n (it reseolves quickly) my google foo implies that it means my network is having some problems with reverse DNS lookup.
<sleipnir> drmagoo, I do not see any errors regarding IO error
<EriC^^> roamer: i think we should try to reinstall the grub package
<bitkamaki> hello anyone had any luck with ubuntu xdmx? i'm trying to extend my monitor to my laptop but it just goes blank
<HeadlessTracer> hi, can anyone tell me how to get unity web apps working in 12.04? thanks
<EriC^^> roamer: or, mount the first efi instead and install there
<EriC^^> roamer: up to you
<dualbootubuntu> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu to a connected secondary disk while I'm already running ubuntu? I got gparted to basically copy the partitions/types/flags etc of the first disk, just wondering how I would go about setting it up so that all I have to do is turn it off, change a cable and have the other disk boot up and not miss a beat
<EriC^^> roamer: hold on
<BobBall> dualbootubuntu: Have a look at debootstrap
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... holding on
<EriC^^> roamer: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> run that
<Dovid> how do I tell apt-get what the password for MySQL is ? http://pastebin.com/JibGzE0i
<EriC^^> roamer: then sudo chroot /mnt
<dualbootubuntu> BobBall: thanks
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok done... next?
<drmagoo> sleipnir: how long does a simple "host www.cnn.com" take ?
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<sleipnir> drmagoo, host could not be reached
<sleipnir> drmagoo, same with google, but 8.8.8.8 goes through
<roamer> EriC^^ : but this is a beta package?
<drmagoo> sleipnir: and what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf
<EriC^^> roamer: it's fine you are already using it i guess
<roamer> EriC^^ : anyway... did what you told me... what should I do next?
<EriC^^> roamer: mine's using it by default
<EriC^^> roamer: did you install it?
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... what's next?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, nameserver 127.0.0.1
<EriC^^> what did it output?
<drmagoo> sleipnir: do you have a local dns-server on that machine ? otherwise try to add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" as the first line in that file
<roamer> EriC^^ : yes I have... awaiting further instructions...
<EriC^^> roamer: in the end what did it say?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, I do not have a local nameserver
<roamer> EriC^^ : instalation finished. No error reported
<EriC^^> roamer: type update-grub
<drmagoo> sleipnir: do you have an internal dns-server on you network, use that.. else you google's (8.8.8.8)
<roamer> EriC^^ : Done!
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> type exit
<roamer> EriC^^ : typed exit
<EriC^^> ok btw when you type ls /boot/efi , you get some files right?
<EriC^^> i mean
<EriC^^> ls /mnt/boot/efi
<roamer> EriC^^ : let me check
<roamer> EriC^^ : yes I get Boot and EFI folders as well as bootmgr, BOOTNXT and BOOTSECT.BAK files
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sudo reboot
<roamer> EriC^^ : same problem :(
<EriC^^> we can try mounting the 1st efi if you want
<EriC^^> it might work
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... let us do that can we do that from grub rescue?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> livecd again
<roamer> EriC^^ : can you please explain to me what is wrong and what we are trying to do?
<EriC^^> roamer: i think the bios boots the first efi partition
<EriC^^> and it finds grub there, but it is corrupt or something
<roamer> EriC^^ : I see... I also read the following : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977/comments/35
<EriC^^> so it takes you to the prompt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<roamer> EriC^^ : It seems we haven't done any dpkg-reconfigure...
<roamer> EriC^^ : can that be the problem?
<EriC^^> roamer: i dont think so
<EriC^^> roamer: what error does grub give?
<roamer> EriC^^: error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found
<drmagoo> sleipnir: did that solve the problem ?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, yes, lol
<sleipnir> drmagoo, well no
<EriC^^> roamer: ok, boot the livecd
<sleipnir> drmagoo, it did on one machine and not the other
<wadie> how to add a custom resolution to my Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<sleipnir> drmagoo, my server had all osrts of funky stuff in resolv.conf, I commeted that out and put in 127.0.0.1
<EriC^^> wadie: xrandr
<slap_stick> hi, i am trying to setup a LUKS partition for /root however, after doing a luksopen on the filesystem and doing a chroot on that filesystem as well as mounting the boot partition /dev/sda1 under the chroot'ed area, when i do an update-initramfs and put it in verbose mode + check the actual cpio file, it doesn't contain the evms_activate file under /sbin i'm not sure why though?
<roamer> EriC^^ : done
<sleipnir> now I can ssh into the server and get an immidiate response, and route takes 1 ms to populate
<slap_stick> sorry not for /root but for /
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<sleipnir> however on my desktop (this one is not multihomed) I still have the problem that route takes 30 seconds
<wadie> EriC can you link me somewhere ?
<drmagoo> sleipnir: and what do you have in the resolv.conf for that machine ?
<EriC^^> wadie: what resolution do you want?
<wadie> 1600x1200
<EriC^^> type gtf 1600 1200 60
<EriC^^> ( if you want it at 60Hz )
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... next?
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi
<wadie> ok..
<EriC^^> wadie: that will give you the modeline
<wadie> yep
<EriC^^> it's from 60.00" to vsync or something
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... done that...
<wadie> "1600x1200_60.00"  160.96  1600 1704 1880 2160  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync
<EriC^^> type xrandr --newmode <modeline>
<EriC^^> wait
<wadie> ok
<EriC^^> type xrandr --newmode "1600x1200" 160.96 .......+Vsync
<EriC^^> roamer: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<wadie> done
<EriC^^> wadie: type xrandr --addmode default 1600x1200
<EriC^^> you can add it to whatever output you want
<wadie> xrandr: cannot find output "default"
<EriC^^> ok type xrandr
<EriC^^> it should say like HDMI1
<EriC^^> or whatever
<EriC^^> get the output you want to add it to
<android42863> Hi all
<android42863> Is this working? I'm trying out android app
<OerHeks> yes
<EriC^^> wadie: it's like <output> Connected .......
<poobutt> what is a good jabber client that runs in the terminal on ubuntu that supports gpg, recommendations anyone?
<OerHeks> !info mcabber
<roamer> EriC^^ : ok... what is next step?
<ubottu> mcabber (source: mcabber): small Jabber (XMPP) console client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-1 (trusty), package size 288 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Zerock|LittleRed> Having issues running OpenGL applications in 12.04. No, I can't upgrade. Is there a package for Intel that doesn't ship by default for some reason?
<EriC^^> roamer: sudo chroot /mnt
<poobutt> OerHeks: thanks
<suraj2596> hi all
<suraj2596> anyone there?
<Pici> Yes. There are many someones here.
<LainProtocol7> Zerock|LittleRed: What is your hardware?
<suraj2596> hey pici, u new here?
<sebastianlutter> is there a useful alternative software to teamviewer available? The client I want to connect to is behind router/firewall, so VNC does not work well. I have a root server I can use as proxy. How can I achieve to access the Desktop remotely from outside?
<Zerock|LittleRed> LainProtocol7: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<suraj2596> go for mumble, u can chat but not all features
<Zerock|LittleRed> LainProtocol7: Very bad hardware, but this application is super light. Just needs proper driver.
<OerHeks> sebastianlutter, find a service that runs over port 80, like teamviewer, i am not aware of a free client.
<Zerock|LittleRed> sebastianlutter: I have been searching for the same for over a year now. Best of luck to you.
<stangeland> I have 13.10 server ed. installed, I want to upgrade to 14.04. I can do sudo do-release-upgrade to upgrade......But how safe is that actually? Is there a probability that the system will crash and I will loose everything?
<ikonia> stangeland: take backups first
<ikonia> stangeland: how safe it is depends on what software you have configured on it and what repos you are using
<stangeland> ikonia, is it possible to easily just backuop the entire machine?
<ikonia> I presonally don't like the  in place upgrades, but they can work ok
<ikonia> stangeland: you can backup the whole machine or the file systems you want to use
<stangeland> i would like to backup the whole machine basically
<interweb> Hi , How can I install Gnome 3.14 on ubuntu 14.04 ? (with official PPA)
<ikonia> interweb: configure ppa - install gnome3
<somsip> sebastianlutter: isn't that something you can do via X over SSH? I have no experience of this but understand it does what you want
<ikonia> stangeland: look up clonezilla, simple solution
<AlexeyPetrenko> Hi all! How to force Mesa software rendering? Should I use environment variables from http://www.mesa3d.org/envvars.html
<ikonia> AlexeyPetrenko: force it ?
<ikonia> AlexeyPetrenko: let Xorg manage it
<EriC^^> roamer: ?
<interweb> ikonia, Any official PPA ?
<AlexeyPetrenko> ikonia: Yes, I have VBox VM and it's emulated graphics support only Opengl 2.1. I need Opengl 3 and I know Mesa softpipe driver supports it
<roamer> EriC^^ : sorry phone
<ikonia> interweb: not that I'm aware of,
<AlexeyPetrenko> ikonia: How do I configure my system so it uses software driver instead of VM's GPU
<EriC^^> roamer: no problem
<ikonia> AlexeyPetrenko: not sure actuually in that situation,
<roamer> EriC^^ : so I did the chroot
<__unik> can someone tell me what the hotkey for adding Shell tab in Yakuake
<felon> question: how do i know if im using unity 2D or 3D special affects?
<sebastianlutter> somsip, X can remote connect, also gdm/gnome has a vnc like mechanism. But the routing through subnet / router / firewall seems to be the bottleneck
<sebastianlutter> Zerock|LittleRed, Thanks, you still using teamviewer?
<EriC^^> roamer: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<ikonia> AlexeyPetrenko: I think (I'll need to check this) there is an xorg module for it, so if you load that it should work, but I'll need to check this
<wadie> Thank you Eric, it's much better now :D
<wadie> :D
<wadie> :D
<AlexeyPetrenko> ikonia: It worked with other VM's where I just could disable 3D acceleration and use software emulation. But now it's boot2docker VM and I dont have control over it, so I want to make it inside ubuntu
<EriC^^> wadie: great :)
<sebastianlutter> OerHeks, you mean something like VNC over web (do not know if something like this exists, just to get your point)
<Zerock|LittleRed> sebastianlutter: I'm not using any remote desktop software, since there isn't any that respects my freedom.
<AlexeyPetrenko> ikonia: Yep, I'm sure it should be. Would be nice to know how to configure X this way.
<Zerock|LittleRed> aren't any that respect*
<EriC^^> wadie: it's not persistent though, if you want it you can make a script and add it to ~/.profile
<sebastianlutter> Zerock|LittleRed, I feel the same way
<ikonia> AlexeyPetrenko: you basically just do a "loadmod" in theh xorg.conf, but I'll need to check the info as I'm working from memory and not %100 sure I'm right
<Zerock|LittleRed> sebastianlutter: I actually run Trisquel Mini on this machine.
<Zerock|LittleRed> Ubuntu at work, and Parabola at home.
<wadie> what do you mean not persistent ? :O how can I create that script ?
<EriC^^> wadie: the last command btw for xrandr to switch the resolution is xrandr -s 1600x1200
<wadie> I used xrandr VGA1 1600x1200 and it worked
<EriC^^> wadie: yes also xrandr --output VGA1 1600x1200 works
<wadie> so about that script
<wadie> what does it include
<sebastianlutter> Zerock|LittleRed, if all that ipv4 subnet / firewall / masquerating stuff would be replaced by ipv6 (a global accessible ip for any device) I guess VNC would do what I want.
<EriC^^> take the commands and put them in a file, call it something, then chmod +x <script>
<Zerock|LittleRed> sebastianlutter: Out of curiosity, what do you need the software for?
<EriC^^> and in ~/.profile add "bash <script>"
<wadie> you mean the xrandr things ?
<EriC^^> wadie: yeah
<Zerock|LittleRed> I did things the hard (read: easy) way, and switched my friends and family to GNU+Linux so I could use ssh.
<wadie> so I'll create a bash script with the xrandr commands, move it to ~/.profile then chmod +x
<EriC^^> wadie: put it anywhere you want, add the path to ~/.profile , bash /path/to/script
<sebastianlutter> Zerock|LittleRed, my setup involves a gentoo with i3 wm and a ubuntu 14.04. I have a crawler for an research project running on my office ubuntu box. But I need about an hour from home to the office, and want to check If everything is well (and maybe restart things) without beeing forced to go there.
<EriC^^> wadie: if you want you can call it ~/.resolution.sh so it'll be hidden
<sebastianlutter> Zerock|LittleRed, it has some GUI elements, so ssh alone does not solve my problem, so VNC or something like this is needed
<HoNgOuRu> hi, my system freezes sometimes after hitting the /home/user folder icon, sometimes it comes back to normality, some others don't.... my home folder /home is in an independent partition from the system.... should I check the partition for disk errors ? or what? I am running ubuntu 14.04... any help will be appreciated...btw, the system / was reformatted yesterday cause I had some laggy situations before...
<wadie> Eric can you link me to a documentation online because I'm not really sure I'm doing it right
<roamer> EriC^^ : sorry for late reply my internet connection was gone. can you please tell me the next step after apt-get install?
<drmagoo> HoNgOuRu: sounds like disc issues, so a check would be a good idea
<Abhijit> pppoe-setup says pppoe.conf not found. i did apt-get install pppoe but package is already installed. can not connect to dnl
<HoNgOuRu> drmagoo, ok... do I have to be root? have the /home unmounted?
<Abhijit> pppoeconf gives SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<adriennbox> hi everyone, i have no more mouse and internet on ubuntu 14.04
<adriennbox> somebody know why?
<varunendra> Abhijit, does this system have Network Manager installed? You can use that to set up a DSL connection.
<Abhijit> varunendra, networkmanager also does not connect. hence I am here in irc.
<LainProtocol7> adriennbox: 14.04 doesn't support mice or internet
<drmagoo> HoNgOuRu: how proficient are you with linux ? For the best result you should boot from a livecd and run the scan from that.. Unless you are running some sort of encryption on that directory/disc
<varunendra> adriennbox, since when do you have these absent?
<adriennbox> since 3 days
<HoNgOuRu> drmagoo, ok, I got it... I'll do that... shall I use fsck ?
<adriennbox> i can reinstall but i dont want to lose file
<varunendra> Abhijit, is the interface up? And are you trying this over wireless?
<Abhijit> varunendra, for pppoe i got only ethernet cable. modem do not support mifi.
<adriennbox> lainprotocol17 really? so i have to use another version?
<adriennbox> wich version?
<Abhijit> varunendra, this is for railwire btw
<EriC^^> roamer: sorry, im back
<EriC^^> roamer: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<HoNgOuRu> drmagoo, can I just logout from this session log as root unmount /home and do the same ?
<varunendra> adriennbox, just ignore the "doesn't support" comment.
<adriennbox> ok
<EriC^^> wadie: sorry
<EriC^^> wadie: can you pastebin your script?
<varunendra> adriennbox, did it happen after an update or any particular development?
<HoNgOuRu> roamer, I did that just yesterday
<roamer> EriC^^ : welcome back, I have done as you asked no errors reported
<HoNgOuRu> roamer, if you need a hand...
<adriennbox> varunendra i dont remember sorry... but i use live ubuntu
<adriennbox> my sister used live ubuntu instead
<EriC^^> wadie: ~/.profile is a file, not a directory, add "bash ~/.resolution.sh" to the end of the file, if you named your script .resolution.sh in your home directory
<varunendra> Abhijit, the "rfkill" thing only interferes with wireless devices. So that error is a bit confusing for me.
<roamer> EriC^^ : what is the next step?
<drmagoo> HoNgOuRu: I usually run it from a livecd, so that I am sure that there is nothing blocking/using that drive..
<EriC^^> roamer: update-grub
<HoNgOuRu> drmagoo, ok
<varunendra> adriennbox, Live Ubuntu with persistence? (can preserve changes?)
<HoNgOuRu> drmagoo, ok, thank you
<roamer> EriC^^ : so finished that too
<roamer> EriC^^ : next?
<EriC^^> roamer: grep -i highlight /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> roamer: does it return anything?
<adriennbox> varunendra i guess no
<varunendra> Abhijit, please give us a little detail of your setup. Generally, it is a telephone cable from the ISP that plugs into a DLS modem, then an Ethernet cable from the modem to the computer/network-switch
<adriennbox> live ubuntu without save
<roamer> EriC^^ : no it doesn't
<EriC^^> roamer: ok, try sudo reboot
<EriC^^> exit first
<varunendra> adriennbox, if it can't save changes, then it boots with the default configuration everytime. Which means if it was working earlier, it should work on next boot too, unless there is a hardware change.
<adriennbox> hmm
<adriennbox> so i have to try normal boot after live boot?
<Abhijit> varunendra, this is nothing to do with telephone. direct fibre optic cable. then modem. then rj45
<Abhijit> varunendra, nothing else in the setup.
<adriennbox> varunendra so i have to try normal boot after live boot?
<roamer> EriC^^ : Same problem back in to grub rescue>
<roamer> EriC^^ : :(
<varunendra> adriennbox, please be specific on where you are having the problem - on a Live session or an installed instance (Ubuntu installed and running from Hard Disk)?
<adriennbox> varuendnra it run from harddisk
<adriennbox> varunendra after saw the problems (no mouse and no internet) i put the DVD and did live boot
<varunendra> Abhijit, I'm not familiar with optic fibre connections, but is it different from a regular DSL connection where you need to dial the connection using a username and password?
<varunendra> adriennbox, and the problem is same in both the Live session and the installed one?
<Abhijit> varunendra, no different. its just dsl only.
<adriennbox> varunendra nope, live session work very well (mouse and internet) but run from hard ware no mouse and no internet...
<EriC^^> roamer: if you press esc when the pc boots
<EriC^^> do you get a boot options menu
<felon> ubuntu 14.04 LTS runs so smooth ... glad i formatted and did a fresh upgrade install.
<varunendra> adriennbox, okay, then please boot into the installed version (hard disk) and try this first - "sudo modprobe -rv psmouse".... then.. "sudo modprobe -v psmouse". If this doesn't activate the mouse, run these commands in terminal - "xinput"... and .... "lsmod". Then upload their outputs to pastebin and give us the pastebin link.
<adriennbox> oh nice
<adriennbox> varunendra thx i try now
<varunendra> Abhijit, thought so, since you were trying pppoe. Can you log into the modem interface and check if it (pppoe) can be configured there?
<Abhijit> varunendra, i cant login. ethernet interface is not connected.
<Battlecruiser> hi there
<Battlecruiser> has anyone worked around the problem that wine and cuda 6.5 can't be installed together?
<Battlecruiser> 'cause I need both things installed
<varunendra> Abhijit, then getting the link up is the first problem, pppoe will come later. Please give us the pastebin links of the outputs of - "sudo lshw -C network" and "sudo ethtool eth0".
<adriennbox> varunendra thx very much mouse is back, but no wifi...
<adriennbox> varunendra what is command for the wifi? thx very much
<Peter_> does anyone know of a mirror for old-releases.ubuntu.com? I keep getting intermittent connection timeouts
<roamer> EriC^^ : no...
<OerHeks> Peter_, that is the only mirror
<Peter_> OerHeks ok thanks, it's been having issues since late last week
<Abhijit> varunendra, https://gist.github.com/abhi-navale/49d1590852ecb30b642e
<roamer> EriC^^ : what shall i do?
<hsnopi> Good morning all. There are a lot of access.log entries showing attempts to break in using the shellshock bug. It attempts to wget ec.z. I'm unable to locate anything regarding that. Does anyone know anything about it?
<hsnopi> I had already updated my bash shells friday.
<varunendra> adriennbox, Abhijit sorry went afk, an urgent call..
<Abhijit> o
<Abhijit> ok
<varunendra> adriennbox, for wifi, please follow the instructions at this link and give us the report it asks for : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=13024222
<somsip> hsnopi: the attack approach I've read about is is to try to wget a dodgy file, then execute it which installs something more dodgy
<hsnopi> yeah, that's what I'm seeing. Rkhunter shows no diffs but I'm not sure how to tell if the attack was successful
<hsnopi> 74.201.85.69/ec.z is the main one I'm seeing on a few different machines
<varunendra> Abhijit, please try this - "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off". Does it get you connected to the modem? (can you ping it?)
<hsnopi> I suppose since it was attempted muletiple times frto the same origination it's a sign it failed.
<adriennbox> varunendra i try now
<daftykins> hsnopi: perhaps the bash channel can shed some light, or channels of web servers
<Abhijit> varunendra, bad command line argument
<somsip> hsnopi: I see no payload in that file
<hsnopi> somsip, agreed. I just wanted tomake sure. thanks.
<somsip> hsnopi: np
<varunendra> Abhijit, please copy-paste the command you tried.
<Abhijit> varunendra, # ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoeng off
<Abhijit> varunendra, corrected
<varunendra> Abhijit, what was the error?
<varunendra> oh, ....eng XD
<varunendra> Abhijit, try disabling > re-enabling the interface (sudo ifconfig eth0 down... then ... sudo ifconfig eth0 up) if it doesn't automatically get an IP (assuming you have DHCP enabled on the network).
<roamer> Hi, can anyone help me? I currently stuck at the grub rescue screen... I really need to get this pc running. I updated from 13 to 14 on a efi dual boot system. Couldn't repair it with repair-boot please
<loa> what freeware tool is for managing wine environments?
<loa> playonlinux?
<loa> i forgot it.
<loa> =/
<varunendra> loa or winetricks
<roamer> Hi, can anyone help me? I currently stuck at the grub rescue screen... I really need to get this pc running. I updated from 13 to 14 on a efi dual boot system. Couldn't repair it with repair-boot please
<varunendra> roamer, I'm not an EFI booting guy, but have you already checked out this thread at UF? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<jiohdi> using ubuntu-gnome-desktop, under setting online accts, I set up gmail... everything goes fine, then a pop up window asks for the gmail password and rejects the correct password, what am I doing wrong?
<erayaydin> Hi, I installed GCC and I used nullptr in C++. But compiler said "you haven'T c++11". I think in Ubuntu we haven' C++11 ?
<erayaydin> is this true ?
<erayaydin> if we have C++11 , how can I install ?
<roamer> varunendra, yes I have... The system was working perfectly before but after update it broke... I really need help.
<varunendra> jiohdi, happens to me with Thunderbird and Empathy when the connection is too slow! A disconnect --> reconnect fixes is, when the connection speed is at least usable again.
<erayaydin> Anyone could please help me for C++11
<jiohdi> varunendra, my connection speed is 20Mbps
<varunendra> roamer, upgraded via update manager or from an installation DVD/USB of 14.04? Upgrading via update manager frequently causes broken setups :(
<roamer> varunendra, yes upgraded from update manager
<varunendra> roamer, the author of that UEFI guide is online right now. Maybe post a thread at UF asking for help there. It's mostly a foreign territory for me.
<varunendra> I mean the UEFI, not UF :p
<OerHeks> erayaydin, ubuntu 14.04 comes with gcc 4.8.2 that is fully C++11
<OerHeks> http://gcc.gnu.org/projects/cxx0x.html
<roamer> varunendra, is he here? who is he?
<varunendra> roamer, not here, at Ubuntu Forums. Oldfred
<sheap> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8459434/ anyone know why this package is being selected? 1.1 is in trusty-updates but I don't have that in my sources list.....idk where it's coming from :(
<erayaydin> OerHeks: I using Code::Block and compiler GCC. I used `nullptr` but editor saying: "warning: identifier 'nullptr' is a keyword in c++11, error: 'nullptr' was not declared in this scope"
<jiohdi> varunendra, anything else maybe causing the problem with bad password?
<erayaydin> OerHeks: my GCC version: 4..8.2 - null pointer constant min version: 4.6
<ticket> hi people
<reisio> hi tick
<ticket> since i upgraded to ubuntu 14 (from ubunto 12), i cant run the x seerver anymore :/
<varunendra> jiohdi, the only thing that causes troubles for me is "two-step-verification" feature of google, where we need to generate an "application password" for specific applications like chat clients. If you haven't enabled 2-step-verification, I can't guess what else could be causing the error (apart from a typo of course).
<ticket> i now only have the tty to use my ubuntu
<jiohdi> varunendra, I am not sure about the 2 step thing, if I have that enabled what am I supposed to put in when it asked for my j@gmail.com password other than my password?
<holden87> Hey guys, one question: If i was looking something nice, stable, with a prolongued support for a laptop (4gb ram), dual core intel 2.1, what would you suggest?
<netlar> jiohdi: You may need to know if you have 2-step verification
<reisio> holden87: a table
<varunendra> jiohdi, if you're not sure, then you don't have it enabled. Google enables it only if opted-in.
<adriennbox> varunendra thx i did it
<reisio> holden87: 'prolonged support' is code for "I will be lazy to the point of not updating for longer than five whole years", right?
<jiohdi> varunendra, lets assume I have it because I really dont remember one way or the other, then what
<ticket> holden87: i would suggest debian wheezy
<erayaydin> OerHeks: OK, I found. I checked checkbox in Code::Block. IDE fail :D . Thank you
<drmagoo> ticket: what graphics card do you have ?
<erayaydin> I fixed no more problem :)
<netlar> jiohdi: If you do have 2-step, then you need to get an application login
<ticket> drmagoo:  nvidia gtx 660 ti
<OerHeks> erayaydin, great, i was looking for something simular too
<adriennbox> varunendra http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8459471/
<jiohdi> netlar, 2 step means I have to do two things everytime I log in? if thats the case then I dont have that
<adriennbox> but who will see the txt now?
<varunendra> jiohdi, in this kind of verification, you can authenticate specific systems so that you can log into google account ONLY from THOSE systems. If you try to log on from another system, google sends you a verification code on your mobile.
<adriennbox> varunendra how i got answer?
<Guest69531> Hi sorry I'm a noob - but can I install Ubuntu on Windows 8?
<netlar> jiohdi: No, but you do need to authorize google to use each app
<jiohdi> varunendra, ok, I have that for MS but not for gmail
<wadie> can someone please send me a link on how can I make the xrandr customization permanent ?
<varunendra> adriennbox, taking a look at the report now....
<adriennbox> varunendra u are the one who did it? ok
<netlar> jiohdi: Do you know how to get to your security settings?
<jiohdi> netlar, in gmail? yes
<holden87> ticket: i could probably get to it once a year, but would need something that's definitely not half-baked. debian, opensuse, ubuntu, i'm looking into the options. But i know holding on for too long with upgrading is unrealistic. as i'll either get a newer phone which i'll need to load, or a newer e-reader which calibre won't be able to do :D
<netlar> jiohdi: Ok, when you get to that page, go to the security tab
<Marcelunilsson> Hello, i just went from dualboot to a clean ubuntuinstall. The problem im having is that grub is finding some loaders other than the current install on other harddrives. this means i have to wait for grub each boot, i dont want that! how do i make it just boot this installation?
<Wulframn> Guest69531: I think there is a windows installer...wubi or something.
<ticket> hhm
<Wulframn> !wubi | Guest69531
<ubottu> Guest69531: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<Guest69531> wubi wont work for Windows 8 then?
<drmagoo> ticket: do you have the nvidia-current package installed ?
<Wulframn> Guest69531: apparently not! What are you trying to do? Dual-boot?
<Battlecruiser> has anyone worked around the problem that wine and cuda 6.5 can't be installed together?
<Battlecruiser> 'cause I need both things installed
<ticket> ah it seem to have disappear
<netlar> jiohdi: When you are on that page, you see the password section, you should see 2-Step verification enable or not
<Wulframn> Battlecruiser: also try #wine
<wadie> can someone please tell me how can I make the xrandr customization permanent ?
<jiohdi> netlar, the issue is this... on one computer evolution has a pop up saying password for gmail and I put it in and it works fine, on the 2nd comp same password says incorrect password... I am doing this via ubuntu-gnome settings/online accts
<varunendra> adriennbox, please try - "sudo modprobe -v ath5k". If you get any errors while executing that, post back the error you get.
<drmagoo> ticket: yeah, had the same issue when I upgraded...
<netlar> jiohdi: Did you get to the security tab on your account settings?
<Wulframn> wadie: thanks for your patience! If anyone knows how to help they'll respond asap. Sorry for the wait...
<drmagoo> ticket: you might need the build-essentials package too, if I remeber correctly
<jiohdi> netlar, that is obviously not at issue since its a difference between these computers
<Marcelunilsson> Hello, i just went from dualboot to a clean ubuntuinstall. The problem im having is that grub is finding some loaders other than the current install on other harddrives. this means i have to wait for grub each boot, i dont want that! how do i make it just boot this installation?
<netlar> jiohdi: Just checking to see if you have 2-step enabled or not first
<adriennbox> varunendra thx  a lot, wireless work now
<jiohdi> netlar, no I do not
<wadie> Thank you Wulframn :)
<adriennbox> varunendra got to go now, bye thx a lot
<varunendra> adriennbox, congrats! Although it is a bit confusing why it didn't load automatically.
<netlar> jiohdi: So for the online accounts, it will not accept the password at all?
<ticket> i installed the nvidia-current
<netlar> jiohdi: when I put in my google account, it will accept my pass, but then I need to grant access after that
<ticket> drmagoo:  and it returned an error during the pre-removal
<jiohdi> netlar, first a window pop up occurs saying all the google stuff it wants access to, I put in the password there and click accept and everything seems to work, then a 2nd system pop up happens asking for my j@g password, put that in in 1 comp, no issues, 2nd comp, rejects it as wrong password
<ticket> there must be errors in my source list
<ticket> can i restore it to a default source list?
<netlar> jiohdi: not sure then, I have never tested that before
<netlar> jiohdi: Sorry
<ticket> drmagoo: i didnt find the build-essentials in apt-get
<geirha> ticket: build-essential without an s on the end
<sheap> so im doing a tasksel of "ubuntu-desktop" and "xubuntu-desktop" but theres a package in xubuntu-desktop that's at a higher version than what's needed in ubuntu-desktop and the install is failing
<sheap> any way to fix this?
<ticket> drmagoo:  ok, it seems to be already there
<ticket> drmagoo:  the error is on nvidia-331-updates
<drmagoo> ticket: what error do you get ?
<ticket> when i run startx...
<ticket> there are some timeouts
<ticket> and the xorg sever refuses the connec
<k1l> ticket: dont run startx
<k1l> ticket: start the lightdm
<ticket>  it says /usr/bin/X not found
<reisio> maybe you don't have X
<bubaya> Hi. Does anyone know where to download the EDS data integration addon for thunderbird that comes with some Ubuntu versions?
<ticket> lightdm failed to start
<tgm4883> On 14.04, I installed Kubuntu, but then installed Ubuntu-desktop. Everything works fine, but my menu's are a bit difficult to read (see http://ibin.co/1c1MMeOAneJZ ) and I can't find a way to resolve this
<ticket> reisio: yes, it has disappeard during the upgrade
<reisio> bubaya: for evolution?
<k1l> ticket: on ubuntu you dont use startx, you start the *dm and that will manage all the X stuff for you
<ticket> yes k1l , and the job cant be started despite lightdm being installed
<bubaya> reisio: yes. There is a plugin that enables thunderbird to access evolution's contacts.
<k1l> ticket: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<ticket> 14.04
<bubaya> reisio: but their website https://launchpad.net/thunderbird-eds-extension has no downloads, although I already saw a Ubuntu installation having this addon installed.
<k1l> ticket: which desktop?
<ticket> previously i had unity, xfce, and kde
<ticket> and now, nothing :D
<ticket> lets setup ubuntu-desktop
<k1l> is lightdm your actual dm? is it running?
<drmagoo> ticket: try "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<k1l> see dmesg what happens
<ticket> k
<demahum12> Is it true that ubuntu developer summit occurs after every new release?
<Marcelunilsson> Hello, i just went from dualboot to a clean ubuntuinstall. The problem im having is that grub is finding some loaders other than the current install on other harddrives. this means i have to wait for grub each boot, i dont want that! how do i make it just boot this installation?
<wadie> Has anyone tried ARandR? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/arandr-a-simple-visual-front-end-for-xrandr.html
<ticket> drmagoo: ok and then how do i start the desktop ?
<drmagoo> ticket: did that install any new packages ?
<ticket> yes, it installed 27Mb of new package
<drmagoo> ticket: try "service lightdm restart"
<tgm4883> demahum12: IIRC it happens vUDS happens every 3 months. At least that was what it was doing when they started it
<demahum12> tgm4883, and is there something named "ubuntu summit" without "developer" or it is the same thing?
<samthewildone> when running "top" I noticed that chromium is eating up a lot cpu power.
<tgm4883> demahum12: I believe there are different summits (or maybe I'm thinking of sprints)
<loa> samthewildone, you have many bookmarks?
<drmagoo> ticket: did that work ? or do you still get any errors ?
<samthewildone> I only have 3 tabs open with one using either HTML5 or flash for music streaming via soundcloud.
<ticket> yup, i wait for the stuff the download, it is soooo long
<samthewildone> loa, less than 50
<drmagoo> ticket: ok, let me know when its done ;)
<tgm4883> demahum12: this is slightly off topic here, can we take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and you can describe what you are thinking of?
<loa> Samopotamus, on in folder "bookmarks folder"?
<demahum12> tgm4883, sure. :)
<loa> samthewildone, ^^
<loa> if so move them to folder called "other"
<loa> there is something with bookmarks in 37 version.
<squinty> Marcelunilsson:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<samthewildone> Oh on my bookmark bar ? I have 8
<samthewildone> in my other bookmarks I have the others
<loa> Samopotamus, try to move them
<samthewildone> I still get an error on this > button->setText(tr("&Quit"));
<loa> Samopotamus, sorry man for this.
<loa> samthewildone, it started recently?
<samthewildone> opps
<samthewildone> wrong post on last
<ticket> drmagoo: ok, ubuntu-desktop installed, lightdm still doesnt want to start
<ticket> errors were encountered during the nvidia-331-updates execution
<drmagoo> ticket: try "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<ticket> do i purge this nvidia stuff ?
<samthewildone> loa, almost all of my bookmarks go into a other folder.
<loa> try to move them all.
<ticket> ok
<ticket> still doesnt want to start the lightdm
<k1l> samthewildone: your flash stuff eats a lot of cpu.
<drmagoo> ticket: if that doesnt help, try to remove all nvidia-packages installed and just install nvidia-current
<VapidWorx> I entered the wrong syntax for .profile and now it's in a login boot. The problem is I can't change boot override so I can get to a command line now as root but it won't let me unmount the file system to edit .profile. Any ideas how to get around this? It's an Asus Zenbook that I removed Windows and added Ubuntu too
<drmagoo> ticket: and then try a "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" again
<ticket> k lets go
<k1l> ticket: again: see "dmesg" what is going on there. i bet its a drivers issue
<ticket> mkay, removed the nvidia* things
<ticket> dmesg returns a lot of things
<jiohdi> and remember to run nvidia-xconf
<ticket> now installing nvidia-current
<drmagoo> ticket: also check if you have the "linux-headers-generic" package installed
<musicalvegan0> hi guys. is there a supported way of installing setroubleshoot server on 14.04? it's not in the repos. I assume it was removed because of apparmor.
<ticket> k
<samthewildone> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFeDdrU2Jjbnd2RDQ/edit?usp=sharing
<daniel_> hey guyz
<Marcelunilsson> squinty: thx! think i made it work 'reboot'
<ticket> k i didnt had the headers generic
<ticket> adding it
<drmagoo> ticket: you might need to do a "dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current" after installing it...
<ticket> k
<ticket> ok done
<drmagoo> ticket: then try "service lightdm restart"
<Marcelunilsson> squinty: it worked ! thxx
<ticket> stop: unknown instalce: start: Job failed to start
<squinty> Marcelunilsson:  good to hear! :)
<ticket> unknown instance
<samthewildone> Have a look at this > https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFSm1Ea05Yc3Bkakk/edit?usp=sharing
<drmagoo> ticket: "dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<samthewildone> Shows how many instances of chromium are running.
<samthewildone> I do have hangouts running in the background.
<daftykins> samthewildone: is there a question that goes with this?
<ticket> drmagoo: after reconfiguring, still failing to start
<loa> please help me, looks like something goes wring very bad http://pastebin.com/wS0N6La2
<ticket> maybe i need to reboot
<loa> why this happened? why all my packages which i are deleted?
<drmagoo> ticket: what nvidia-packages do you have installed ?
<loa> what was that? O_O
<loa> bug?
<daftykins> loa: might be easier to ask in #ubuntu-ru
<ticket> after purgin all nvidia, just the nvidia current,
<Mayur> guys how can i revert everything that got installed in apt-get upgrade?
<VapidWorx> anyone have a suggestion how to get it to boot to liveUSB around boot override?
<ticket> drmagoo: just nvidia-current now
<samthewildone> daftykins, wanted to know why is chromium taking up so much cpu resources when I hardly have webpages open.
<samthewildone> this affects the performance of chromium because it hangs sometimes.
<drmagoo> ticket: give me a sec... trying to remeber all the hops I had to go thru to get it to work ;)
<daniel_> hey guys
<ticket> :)
<daftykins> samthewildone: try a clean profile.
<samthewildone> daftykins, sometime pages don't fully scroll and have a delay.
<ticket> the fun thing is, i upgraded on my laptop, also having an nvidia card and nothing went wrong
<daniel_> i want to learn core programming an someone is suggesting red hat ahead of ubuntu, whats ur say
<samthewildone> where is my chromium user profile ?
<daftykins> samthewildone: don't know.
<SchrodingersScat> somewhere in ~ probably
<samthewildone> SchrodingersScat, searched nothing there.
<samthewildone> though I found some stuff @ whereis chromium-browser
<drmagoo> ticket: which geforce card did you have ?
<loa> is there way to get last deleted packages?
<ticket> drmagoo: it is a geforce gtx 660 ti
<loa> log or something
<trism> samthewildone: ~/.config/chromium/
<creichen> Hi!  I'm trying to re-install grub, but I can't seem to get the on-screen keyboard (onboard or anything like it) to start, which makes that rather difficult.  Is there any clever trick to start OnBoard?  (This is on a utopic-unicorn snapshot from last week.)
<loa> need this option badly
<daftykins> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<daftykins> creichen: that release is not final yet, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<creichen> daftykins: My apologies for spamming the wrong channel, and thanks!
<daftykins> not a problem :)
<ticket> drmagoo: i should be able to start the x server even without the nvidia drivers isnt it ?
<Battlecruiser> http://pastebin.com/qzgXehnz
<Battlecruiser> anyone will help?
<samthewildone> trism, thanks man
<samthewildone> trism, lot of junk in there
<nullbyte_> what is diference of ubuntu gnome adn ubuntu desktop?
<samthewildone> ah there's the almighty "crash_reports" folder
<samthewildone> nullbyte_, ubuntu desktop is Unity
<samthewildone> nullbyte_, a custom desktop environment.
<daniel_> guyz pls does vb net work on ubuntu?
<samthewildone> nullbyte_, gnome is another desktop environment.
<reisio> daniel_: yes
<samthewildone> nullbyte_, pretty much it comes down to personal preference.
<samthewildone> nullbyte_, though Unity is more cross device (unity phone, tablets)
<samthewildone> !unity | nullbyte_
<ubottu> nullbyte_: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<reisio> that's right, unity, which is a shell for gnome... is more cross device :p
<drmagoo> ticket: that depends of you X-server is set to use the nvidia drivers
<drmagoo> ticket: try to do a "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<ticket> mmhh
<drmagoo> ticket: then you should be able to start X again (service lightdm restart"
<ticket> unable to parse X.Org version string , backed up file xorg.conf, new X config file written
<ticket> still not willing to start lightdm
<ticket> i wait for the apt-get upgrade to finish
<drmagoo> ticket: that's not finished yet ?
<ticket> i ran it some minutes ago, there is 200 Mo to upgrade
<drmagoo> ticket: that might be why then, some package still not installed.. wait until all packages are installed and then try again
 * samthewildone is away: Currenly I'm away from the keyboard, please wait...
<loa> is there something similiar to mock under ubuntu?
<loa> need to build wine from sources, but is is too complicated under working system.
<ticket> lets wait :D
<loa> want make something like chroot.
<nullbyte_> samthewildone: i understand, thank you
<nullbyte_> samthewildone: but Ubuntu Desktop is builded by Ubuntu ?
<ticket> drmagoo:  ok I rebooted, the prompt says that my current hardware enablement stack HWE is no longer supported since 2014-08-07.
<sheap> how do I correct package dependency problems when doing a tasksel of ubuntu-desktop/xubuntu-desktop and one creates a problem for the other?
<nullbyte_> Ubntu GNome i mean however
<ticket> drmagoo: and llightdm doesn't starts
<ticket> I try installing xfce
<drmagoo> ticket: can you paste the exact error message for the "Stack hwe is no longer supported"
<nilstab> i don't get any panel after login already reinstalled lightdm, unity, ubuntu-desktop… no avail, already deleted ~/.config, doesn't change anything. i can start ccsm but it has no window-decorations. over tty1 unity is activated
<nilstab> how to fix that?
<ticket> hm I will not find the message back, this terminal is very raw
<maris2> ciao
<drmagoo> ticket: kinda lost on ideas here
<ticket> :/
<ticket> it is xubuntu 14.04
<Erto> I am running ubuntu 14.04 . can i run a self test in 'Disks' while i'm logged into ubuntu??
<daftykins> Erto: disk tests are best from live sesion
<daftykins> +s
<EOBeav> Erto: AFAIK, no. Good reason to have a boot up USB to run those tests.  I'd recommend Parted Magic, but that's a pay for app now.
<ticket> drmagoo: the message is like this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<Erto> daftykins: how long will those tests take for a 1TB HDD?
<daftykins> Erto: how long is a piece of string?
<Erto> pieceof string?
<drmagoo> ticket: can you try answer #4
<romance> just installing xfce desktop on my ubuntu unity, and ripped off the unity desktop, and now my ubuntu turns xubuntu, but i have a lil problem with uGet, it aint working anymore, any solution
<xangua> What did you exactly remove? romance
<romance> xangua: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative , read the C. Cleanup
<ticket> drmagoo: I installed some things
<ticket> now I can see the login screen in graphic mode
<ticket> but I still can't login for real
<drmagoo> ticket: you cant login ?
<ticket> when I login and type password, the screen goes black, and goes back to login choice
<ticket> some of the packages listed on the askubuntu page do not seem to exist
<ticket> and I can not copy and paste them with the computer who needs that :D
<drmagoo> ticket: but X now works ? did you reboot it ?
<ticket> x works, just for login screen
<troned> deluge doesnt start anymore for me, how do uninstall and reinstall a program?
<Erto> How long will it take to run a Self Test from 'Disks' for a 1TB HDD??
<xangua> xangua: maybe autoremove removed something else, you also didn't need to remove unity, let it alone or better do a fresh install
<Erto> I know I have one bad sector...
<xangua> romance: ^ ups
<ticket> rebooting
<drmagoo> ticket: ok good
<romance> xangua: still, i did a reinstalling of uget but it wont work too
<ticket> nope, still the same error after login with x
<daftykins> Erto: 'how long is a piece of string' means 'i have no idea and nobody else does either'. share your smartctl output?
<drmagoo> ticket: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<drmagoo> ticket: I think answer #9 will be most helpful for you
<ticket> mmmmkay, now I have logged in, but I have no icons, working bar or programs launched
<ticket> just the background and the cursor working
<s4my> hi
<drmagoo> ticket: and you moved the .Xauthority file?
<ticket> I moved it to .Xauthority.backup
<s4my> anyone here can help plz
<drmagoo> ticket: at least one step closer...
<s4my> drmagoo, dude can help plz
<squinty> !ask | s4my
<ubottu> s4my: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<o2q> ticket: sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/gsettings
<ticket> I am doing a dist upgrade as in answer #9
<AlexPortable> so, i get busybox failed to mount something
<ticket> dammit 100kb/s
<rantic> Hi everyone, I'm interested in a minimal Ubuntu install and noticed the ubuntu minimal image doesn't contain EFI support. Would using Ubuntu Server as a base be OK?
<AlexPortable> how to fix?
<Erto> daftykins: Here's the output for smartctl  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8460095/
<drmagoo> ticket: check .xsession-errors for any clues
<daftykins> Erto: and what's the story behind what's leading you to want to perform a disk check?
<drmagoo> s4my: what problem do you have ?
<ticket> drmagoo: I don't have an .xsession file
<xangua> rantic: that depends, do you want a server?
<AlexPortable> I get something like this, is my data damaged?
<AlexPortable> http://askubuntu.com/questions/159554/ubuntu-12-04-wont-load-hangs-at-busybox-v1-18-5-initramfs
<rantic> xangua, No it's for a minimalist desktop
<drmagoo> ticket: in your home directory, you dont have a file called .xsession-errors ?
<ticket> nop
<daftykins> AlexPortable: boot a live session to investigate
<ticket> damn, yes I do have one
<drmagoo> ticket: =)
<ticket> why the auto complete doesn't show it
<rantic> ticket, did you autocomplete for a hidden file?
<Erto> I was getting input/output error while accessing a folder ... ran disks.... there's one bad sector..
<Erto> daftykins: ^
<ticket> aaaanyway :D
<daftykins> Erto: yeah it's still pending and hasn't been reallocated yet. i would backup the data, then use a manufacturer utility to zero fill the entire disk
<ticket> the xsession-errors has few lines
<daftykins> Erto: if the disk is in warranty, you could RMA it
<AlexPortable> daftykins: well if my disk is about to die, live session will kill it
<daftykins> AlexPortable: no, no it won't
<ticket> openConnection : connect: no file or folder like this, cannot connect to brltty at :0
<AlexPortable> daftykins: whyn ot?
<daftykins> AlexPortable: what part of booting a live session from a DVD or USB flash drive do you consider to affect a hard disk?
<AlexPortable> it turns on
<daftykins> AlexPortable: that's not how it works. boot a live session, install smartmontools and pastebinit, then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<drmagoo> ticket: check "dpkg --get-selections | grep ubuntu-session" if that is installed do a dpkg-reconfigure on it.. if its is not installed, install it =)
<AlexPortable> ok
<demahum12> Is there anyone who knows how these things with Munich City and Limux (forked from Ubuntu) finished. I know that they decided to call IT staff to reconsider using Linux since many of the users complained. I can't find what happened. Is there anyone who knows more recent details about this?
<Samopotamus> loa, hah, no problem.
<daftykins> demahum12: this channel is for ubuntu support, nothing to do with anything beyond that.
<demahum12> daftykins, thanks.
<AlexPortable> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/RT2cRfGf
<daftykins> AlexPortable: you have 1 pending sector and 2 reallocated, as per lines 58 and 59. no way of telling if that happened now, but i would backup the data, zero the entire drive with a manufacturer tool (or use 'dd') then restore your backup
<AlexPortable> disk or not broken?
<AlexPortable> disk is not *
<compdoc> it could have problems in the future
<compdoc> backup
<rlinx> Ubuntu 14.04 software center hung applying changes I tried xkill and I can't shut it down to remove and reinstall
<daftykins> AlexPortable: not hugely, but it could carry on and get worse. no way of knowing
<daftykins> AlexPortable: ah actually i don't like the raw read error rate, line #44
<daftykins> AlexPortable: backup and consider replacing, that thing is tiny and old
<rlinx> Ubuntu 14.04 software center hung applying changes I tried xkill and I can't shut it down to remove and reinstall
<rlinx> how do I shut it off?
<catern> are there ubuntu images that fit on CDs anymore? I can't find them
<dalekusa> I need help installing Ubuntu from a DVD.
<bubbasaures> catern, The mini or lubuntu
<catern> bubbasaures: those are my only options?
<xangua> catern: no, but lubuntu still fits on a CD
<catern> lxde is so ugly, so I'll go with mini
<dalekusa> After I pull up the purple menu and select the try ubuntu option, it just goes to a blank screen
<bubbasaures> catern, With ubuntu and a cd load yes.
<drmagoo> rlinx: how long have it been hung ? have you checked top to see if there is any process that hogs the cpu ?
<catern> bubbasaures: xangua: thanks.
 * dalekusa tried with both 64 and 32-bit images, and it doesn't work either way
<dalekusa> I have Linux Mint
<bubbasaures> catern, If you have grub now you can boot the iso from it.
<dalekusa> in case you need it
<dalekusa> the info
<daftykins> !mint | dalekusa
<ubottu> dalekusa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rlinx> Ubuntu 14.04 software center hung applying changes I tried xkill and I can't shut it down to remove and reinstall
<rlinx> Ubuntu 14.04 software center hung applying changes I tried xkill and I can't shut it down to remove and reinstall
<dalekusa> well I am trying to replace it with ubuntu
<rlinx> how do I shut it off?
<daftykins> ah sorry, didn't see that part
<daftykins> !nomodeset | dalekusa
<ubottu> dalekusa: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<thurstylark> Anyone know why I'm getting "no talloc stackframe" errors on my 14.04.1 server
<thurstylark> From what I remember, it had something to do with the samba server implementation in this version
<trism> thurstylark: bug 1257186
<ubottu> bug 1257186 in samba (Ubuntu Trusty) "memory leakage messages (no talloc stackframe)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257186
<dalekusa> success!!!!
<dalekusa> That just saved my dad about $50
<dalekusa> wait
<dalekusa> after the splash it turned blank again
<dalekusa> drive is still spinning
<daftykins> if you're booting from DVD, which is horrible in 2014 btw, it's probably going to take a while.
<dalekusa> lol
<dalekusa> I'll try this again with the 64-bit image
<dalekusa> shortly
<tgm4883> On 14.04, I installed Kubuntu, but then installed Ubuntu-desktop. Everything works fine, but my menu's are a bit difficult to read (see http://ibin.co/1c1MMeOAneJZ ) and I can't find a way to resolve this
<Noiro> uhhh, where can I get a cross compiler compatible for sfml 2.1?
<daftykins> dalekusa: and USB flash drive, please! :)
<dalekusa> I don't think that my PC can USB boot
<thurstylark> trism: Ahh! Yes! So, what reprecussions should I expect from removing libpam-smbpass?
<dalekusa> and it has booted!
<Jordan_U> dalekusa: How old is this machine?
<thurstylark> or should I look at removing smb server alltogether? I'm definetly not using it...
<dalekusa> 2009
<daftykins> dalekusa: ok that's not the end of it, ideally you need to identify what graphics hardware it uses and install proper drivers (if needed) after installing
<drmagoo> tgm4883: what do you mean by hard to read. In that picture some options like "Full screen" are "greyed out" and that is why it looks like that. You cannot select that option
<trism> thurstylark: yeah if you are not using it, there aren't any problems really, the bug has a few comments detailing the issues it can cause if you are using it
<trism> thurstylark: I removed it months ago just to stop the message
<dalekusa> I can tell you the model of computer
<dalekusa> HP Pavilion a6803w
<tgm4883> drmagoo: the thing is, they aren't "greyed out", I can totally select that option
<dalekusa> switching to 64 bit image
<thurstylark> trism: Awesome. Uninstalling now. Thanks for the help!
<daftykins> dalekusa: i don't have time to assist further now unfortunately, get it installed then come back
<dalekusa> ok
<drmagoo> tgm4883: hmm... have you made any other changes? like installed any new themes ?
<tgm4883> no, just installed ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu
<Wulframn> tgm4883: you're using kubuntu and installed ubuntu-desktop?
<tgm4883> Wulframn: yes, I switched to Ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu
<tgm4883> drmagoo: Wulframn here is another image showing how it's difficult to see  http://ibin.co/1c21XyB4WqrB
<Wulframn> tgm4883: understand that this is the ubuntu support room and kubuntu support is #kubuntu. Since you're using ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu your mileage may vary
<tgm4883> Wulframn: but I'm not using kubuntu, I'm using ubuntu-desktop now
<Wulframn> tgm4883: what was the base system you installed?
<tgm4883> kubuntu
<Wulframn> Right
<Pici> Wulframn: Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with KDE installed by default instead of Unity.  tgm4883 is in the right place for support.
<tgm4883> Wulframn: you do realize that Kubuntu is just a base ubuntu install with KDE and such packages. While Ubuntu is a base ubuntu install with Unity and such packages
<Wulframn> Pici: I've previously been yelled at for suggesting that so I apologise, I must just be behind the policy here
<Wulframn> tgm4883: I understand the differences.
<minimec> tgm4883: Check if you have gnome-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-extras installed...
<tgm4883> minimec: looks like I don't have -extras. Some further investigation indicates it's just an issue with the Unity Ambiance theme
<minimec> tgm4883: ok.
<Erto> i missed stuff from here thanks to a blackout and net disconnect
<Boscop> HELP, why do i get this error? bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device. I have lots of free space
<Hardtail75> Hello there ladies and gents. I am currently in the installation process of Ubuntu on my Windows 8.1 PC. I have created a bootable USB drive. I am at the stage where it is asking me to partition my drive. How do I keep my Windows partition and create a new area for Ubuntu?
<Sc0tty-> why can I not connect to sourceforge using wget through a beaglebone black? can anyone help?
<freshone0> hi
<Hardtail75> Can anyone help me with dual booting and partitioning, please?
<jParkton> Literally first hit on google http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<jade-mbp> hey, i wonder if anyone can help me, i have just done an install of 12.04 LTS 5, and are trying to install gobi-loader amongst other packages. initially thought maybe that package was renamed, but it seems even irssi cant be installed. why is every package i try to use coming up as "E: Package '[packagename]' has no installation candidate"?
<bubbasaures> Hardtail75, You should resize widows with it's disk manager leaving a unallocated for ubuntu, follow the UEFIwiki if needed.
<Hardtail75> jParkton thank you, I was following a different guide on Ubuntu
<__zug__> Best website to guide you on securing Ubuntu and your browser?
<Pici> jade-mbp: does sudo apt-get update work?
<k1l> __zug__: there is no best. but there are thousands of howtos out there
<Sc0tty-> why can I not connect to sourceforge using wget through a beaglebone black? can anyone help?
<jade-mbp> Pici: sort of, it comes at the end with some signature error, i shall re-run it to get exact message
<Pici> Sc0tty-: What OS are you running?
<Sc0tty-> Pici: ubuntu
<jade-mbp> lots of hash mismatches!
<jade-mbp> all urls listed seem to be all my entries in sources.lst too
<Pici> Sc0tty-: can you wget any other site?
<__zug__> k1l: Lots of horrible ones too. lol Maybe this a good places to start? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicSecurity then maybe here? http://www.itsecurity.com/features/ubuntu-secure-install-resource/
<jade-mbp> i wonder...
<jade-mbp> perhaps it is isp censoring it
<Sc0tty-> Pici: nope, I am using SSH to connect to the beaglebone if that helps
<k1l> __zug__: i would start with the question: what do you want to secure? and why do you want it
<Pici> Sc0tty-: does dig sourceforge.net    provide any records?
<AlexPortable> Error reading block 14197363 (Attemt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read). Ignore error<y>?
<AlexPortable> i did yes. Now I get: Force rewrite<y> ?
<compdoc> AlexPortable, thats just a bad idea
<Sc0tty-> Pici: it says dig command not found
<AlexPortable> compdoc: what?
<thurstylark> is there a way to let ubuntu pass alt modifier to chrome?
<compdoc> running fs checks on a failing drive
<compdoc> youre begging for more sectors to fail
<Pici> Sc0tty-: What release of Ubuntu are you running? and how did you install it?
<AlexPortable> compdoc: well wols told me to fsck the disk
<compdoc> leave it alone, get your files off, and use it as a backup sitting on a shelf somewhere
<AlexPortable> can't mount it
<infinmed> http://i.imgur.com/vmObyTw.png if anyone interested in a lil info -^.^-
<Pici> infinmed: Did you have a question for this channel?
<Sc0tty-> Pici: 12.10 atm, think I should update to 13?
<ticket> k drmagoo now I can use the X server \o/
<Pici> Sc0tty-: you should upgrade to any supported release. 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 are all no longer supported.
<infinmed> yes Pici
<drmagoo> ticket: glad too hear =)
<infinmed> when will buntu be finished
<ticket> only annoying thing left, the screen detetion not really working. it doesn't undestand a greater screen than 6480 xx 480
<infinmed> ubuntu
<__zug__> k1l: I guess first, mainly locking down my browser(?) so that websites I go to, and the info I enter, remain between me and the website. I'm tired of having the think that there's some asshole trying to get my login creditionals for this gain. lol I use to not think anything of it, but now with these stories of Target/Home Depot/etc getting hacked I want to keep things more secure, be more paranoid about stuff.
<knob> Hello hello :)
<k1l> __zug__: well, that is more about using secure connections. but if that website doesnt offer it you cant do much about it.
<__zug__> k1l: that's not good! lol
<k1l> __zug__: there is no: "install this and everthing is super secure" program. itsa about you as a youser not running into traps
<Jordan_U> __zug__: Use different passwords for every site you use, or at least use uniq passwords for any websites that have information you care about keeping private, and don't share private info with websites you don't trust the security of. If the website isn't using https, then you should definitely not trust it (though there are many other reasons not to trust a website, just using https is not sufficient).
<drmagoo> ticket: can you run "sudo nvidia-settings" ?
<ticket> yes
<thurstylark> Is there a way to let chrome use alt as a modifier key instead of Ubuntu picking it up? One of my frequently used websites has an alt+click shortcut that I would like to use.
<drmagoo> ticket: what does the first screen say? Under "Nvidia Driver version"
<Hardtail75> jParkton, I created my partition but it still does not show in the Ubuntu installer. Only my SSD with Windows on it.
<ticket> there are only very few options
<ticket> application profiles and config
<ticket> config has 6 checkboxes
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and post a screenshot of the installer screen where you're looking for your new partition.
<ticket> then, I should install the nvidia driver
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U I can use the Terminal while in the installer? How?
<drmagoo> ticket: yeah, sounds like the nvidia drivers are running.
<zerick> Is there  any patch for bash on Ubuntu 13.10 ? I'd like not be need to update.
<zerick> not to upgrade
<hjubal> hi, I'm trying to upgrade my box (13.04), but it complains http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460538/
<k1l> hjubal: you are very late. the gb mirror shut 13.04 repos down already.
<k1l> !eol | hjubal
<ubottu> hjubal: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> well, not only the gb mirror. all repos shut down 13.04
<hjubal> k1l, indeed, it's an old laptop that I need to use as backup
<k1l> hjubal: change the repos to old releases like shown in the link from bot. then upgrade to 13.10, then to 14.04. then you got 5 years time :)
<hjubal> k1l, lol just 1 year and a half!
<k1l> hjubal: 9month support for not-LTS releases. 5years for LTS.
<thurstylark> is there a way to create a unity notification using a command?
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: If you selt "Try Ubuntu" when you first boot then you get a normal desktop session and can run any programs you want, including the installer. If it's too late to do that, you can get to a terminal using ctrl+alt+F1 (ctrl+alt+F6/F7 to get back to a GUI), but that probably won't be very easy to use.
<Pici> thurstylark: I believe  that you should be able to use notify-send to do that.  It comes in the libnotify-bin package.
<vitimiti> Hi
<thurstylark> Pici: Awesome. I'll look into it. Thanks!
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: I went back to the try section and entered 'sudo parted -1' I just get an error saying invalid option -- '1'
<theadmin> Hardtail75: That's a lowercase L, not the number.
<Hardtail75> my mistake...thanks
<JuatDave> dev/null (uid44200@localhost) has Joined #ubuntu
<BarnacleBob> so i'm trying to make a new AMI off the official ubuntu ones, but can't figure out how to "reset" the instance.  I thought cloud init would take care of everything, but my resulting ami has no apt-keys installed so it can't install packages.  Is there something i'm missing?
<jiffe> is it a bad idea to remove bash?
<JuatDave> dev/null has Left #ubuntu ()
<BarnacleBob> pretty sure your machine wont work if you remove bash
<BarnacleBob> well if you provide an alternative it might work
<BarnacleBob> there is something like 80+ bash scripts in a fresh ubuntu 14.04 install
<theadmin> jiffe: It is a terrible idea, many system tools rely on bash
<jiffe> /bin/sh points to dash, so nothing should break unless it explicitely points to bash
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: theadmin: pastebin.com/DFeYSBw3
<k1l> jiffe: why would you want to? ubuntu patched the security issues, so dont panic
<DGJones> JuatDave: Are you a bot?
<theadmin> jiffe: If you want your login shell changed, use chsh
<Jordan_U> jiffe: Many things explicitly use bash.
<jiffe> from what I've heard there are still flaws
<user123321> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installs older version of Lamp Server^ than in 14.04 LTS?
<theadmin> jiffe: There are security flaws in any program...
<theadmin> jiffe: Nothing is perfect.
<k1l> jiffe: then file bugs and it gets patched. but dont hop on the FUD train.
<user123321> when installing*
<Jordan_U> jiffe: To put it another way, anything that wouldn't break by you removing bash, also isn't vulnerable.
<jiffe> k1l: that wasn't my intention, my intention was to find out the implications of removing bash, others asked why I wanted to
<theadmin> jiffe: I just know that there's a ton of scripts in Ubuntu that rely on /bin/bash
<stoker> first time to try this ubuntu stuff kind of hesitant
<thurstylark> Anyone know the variables availible to craft a command for a notification in Konversation?
<theadmin> stoker: It will be fun. Just so you know, Ubuntu can run straight from a DVD or a USB, you do not need to install it
<hjubal> k1l, still getting issues with "extras" and "security" repos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8460711/, can I comment them out?
<theadmin> thurstylark: notify-send "Notification title" "Notification text"
<k1l> hjubal: yes
<hjubal> k1l, tnx
<stoker> can this system be run with voice
<thurstylark> theadmin: agreed, but I want to make the "Notification text"
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: you need a SS of the installer too right?
<thurstylark> theadmin: agreed, but I want to make the "Notification text" the text of the highlighted line in Konversation. Is there a variable for this?
<thurstylark> I know it's more of a Konversation question than ubuntu, but I wonder if anyone knows.
<__zug__> Jordan_U: Good advice. Thanks to k1l as well. My main concern are the websites where you shop at and use your credit card. Can people somehow "read" your login credentials, then from there get CC info.
<theadmin> thurstylark: Uh, I wouldn't really know how Konversation does that, sorry.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: No, I can tell from that output alone that you have a problem with your partition table.
<milad1512> What's the difference between "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<Hardtail75> Ok, well, I partitioned 15 gbs in Windows 8.1 . Do I need to go back into windows?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | milad1512
<ubottu> milad1512: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<theadmin> milad1512: First is dumb -- it just upgrades installed packages. Second also takes care of new dependencies.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Do you know if your partition table is supposed to be using GPT or if it should be msdos? If you don't know, are you planning to dual boot with Windows?
<jakub> d
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: I do not know, sorry friend. I am planning to Dual Boot with Windows. I used to be on OSX and ran Ubuntu with VMWARE. Now I cannot do that anymore.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: So this is an intel Mac?
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Why not? VMWare works on Windows.
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: No this is a brand new Intel PC. I just want Ubuntu on it.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: So it was your previous machine that ran OSX?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: Really...I thought you had to purchase the Workstation?
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: Yes, this laptop is a MBP.
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Ah, if you have no license, just use Virtualbox.
<dalekusa> Ok, installation complete, but I can only get 640x480, and my monitor reccomends 1600 by 900
<Hardtail75> It is dying due to the Radeongate issue.
<imbezol> Hardtail75: you could use the 30 day trial to create the machine.. then use the free vmplayer to keep running it. you just can't create new vms with vmplayer
<theadmin> It's free and very functional, you should feel right at home with it if you used VMWare
<Hardtail75> theadmin: I was using VirtualBox but it won't run properly
<theadmin> Hardtail75: How so?
<theadmin> Hardtail75: If you're talking about the strange bug of it failing to start in version 4.3.14, that's been fixed.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: You have multiple options, including KVM (Free as in price and Freedom), VirtualBox (also Free as in price and Freedom), Vmware Player (free as in price only), and VMWare Workstation (which might or might not be free as in price, but is certainly not Free as in Freedom).
<Guest83664> ghost
<malon> I think I'm having trouble with a USB video capture device, but I'm not even sure. I have Avidemux 2.6.8-qt installed, but under the
<malon> oops, retyping
<Hardtail75> theadmin: I actually just uninstalled it before I logged in on here. The mouse tracking was terrible and everything was function really slow. I changed the Unity settings, and I was not able to up my resolution either.
<Guest83664> msg nickserv register
<theadmin> Hardtail75: You just need to "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms" on the Ubuntu guest, that's all!
<theadmin> Hardtail75: It will install the appropriate drivers for Virtualbox
<dalekusa> I need help with resolution
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Please try to be more clear, by "this laptop is a macbook pro" do you mean the laptop that you're on IRC with, but *NOT* the machine you're currently trying to install Ubuntu on (which you said was a PC, so I'm assuming not Apple). Correct?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: The biggest issue is my new computer has a 4k screen and in Virtual Box it would not allow me to change the resolution.
<dalekusa> I just installed Ubuntu, but I only can get it to display in 640x480, and my monitor uses 16000x900.
<dalekusa> how do I get it to work?
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: Correct, sorry for the confusion. I am typing to you off my Apple Laptop. The PC I want to install Ubuntu on is right next to me, a different machine.
<theadmin> Hardtail75: It will, once you install the guest additions it will fit the resolution to the window size automatically.
<ticket> aha dalekusa I have the same thing :D
<malon> I think I'm having trouble with a USB video capture device, but I'm not even sure. I have Avidemux 2.6.8-qt installed, but under the "video decoder" section it just says XXXXX. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 x64. The device I'm using is Elgato USB Capture Device #10020840. In windows, I would just check the device manager to see if there were driver issues, but I'm not sure how to do that on Ubuntu. Thank you!
<Szaman91> msg nickserv register siewniak jakub.siewniak@gmail.com
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: OK. The machine you're installing to is new, and came with Windows 8 installed. And you want to keep Windows 8. Correct on both?
<dalekusa> Szaman91: use a slash
<dalekusa> at the beginning
<Hardtail75> theadmin: "Try Ubuntu" from the USB is faster than how it was working with VB. lol
<Szaman91> damn :D
<Szaman91> Such a newbie I am.
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: that is correct Jordan. If I could get a virtualization software to run smoothly like it did on this laptop, I would just run it like that.
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Heh, well, if you feel like dual booting I'm not stopping you. It's just that Virtualbox really is a nice option.
<Guest94829> hello all i need a helping hand if anyone can
<pavlos> dalekusa, you need to update your video driver, see Settings | Additional Drivers
<Guest94829> i am running Zorion
<Guest94829> and installed a program
<Guest94829> and try to alter it so I dont need the dvd where would i have installed it
<theadmin> Guest94829: This channel is for Ubuntu support, Zorian-OS is not a supported derivative.
<dalekusa> let these updates finish installing
<hoverboard> Pici, please calm down
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: OK. Well right now I suspect that your Windows installation may be unbootable. Before you continue further I suggest you check that, because you currently have a broken configuration (msdos label on what should be a UEFI based Windows install).
<Sivik> If i'm using xfce and my mouse gets bigger on the title bar and the windows bar, how do I turn this off?
<Guest94829>  Zorin OS 9 is my OS
<theadmin> dalekusa: Correction: see Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<reisio> Sivik: use a different X cursor theme
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U I had to take my computer to Canada Computers to get Windows Installed, perhaps the technician did it incorrectly? Let me boot back into Windows.
<Sivik> reisio: already tired that, not difference unless I have to log out and back in to see the change.
<Sivik> Guest94829: maybe you shouldn't be in the ubuntu channel then.
<theadmin> Guest94829: That is not a supported derivative. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<Hardtail75> theadmin: I will try VB one more time. Let me boot back into windows. It would be more convenient!
<reisio> Sivik: so log out & back in
<Sivik> Ok
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Just install guest additions, always. That's the first thing you should do after installing the OS to your Virtualbox VM
<Guest94829> ok  where do i find support on chat about Zorin
<ikonia> 20:13 < theadmin> dalekusa: Correction: see Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<pavlos> theadmin, thanks
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> oops
<dalekusa> I saw thaat
<dalekusa> that
<dalekusa> I am just waiting on Software Update to finish
<k1l> Guest94829: see their website where they offer support. maybe they just have a forum
<theadmin> Hardtail75: It can be done via the "Devices" menu, but on Ubuntu I recommend using the "virtualbox-guest-dkms" package simply because it will work better with Ubuntu.
<dalekusa> restarting
<Guest94829> ok tnaks
<Guest94829> thanks all
<malon> I think I'm having trouble with a USB video capture device, but I'm not even sure. I have Avidemux 2.6.8-qt installed, but under the "video decoder" section it just says XXXXX. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 x64. The device I'm using is Elgato USB Capture Device #10020840. In windows, I would just check the device manager to see if there were driver issues, but I'm not sure how to do that on Ubuntu. Thank you!
<Pici> 70
<Hardtail75> theadmin: VB is almost done downloading
<theadmin> Hardtail75: uh... oh, Virtualbox
<dalekusa> searching
<jade-netbook> \o/ irssi works finally :D
<jade-netbook> what are the weird scrollbars called?  and how to disable?
<dalekusa> which one should I use?
<dalekusa> I see three settings
<jade-netbook> also wondering if i can make mouse pointer not tiny?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: HAha not Visual Basic if that's what you were thinking XD
<theadmin> dalekusa: Which are they?
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Yup, that's what "VB" usually stands for
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: So your computer didn't come with Windows installed?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: Ok it is installed.
<dalekusa> two 304.117 updates, one of them listed as "tested", and a 173.14.39 update
<theadmin> dalekusa: Eh... There should be a recommended option
<theadmin> I guess they call it "Tested" now, huh
<theadmin> Should be that one, anyway
<dalekusa> ok
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: No Jordan, what happened was this. Last year when this MacBook Pro was my primary machine I purchased Windows 8 off the Microsoft Store to run with BootCamp. I did not know that Apple did not support Windows 8 with BootCamp so I never got to use it. Afterwords when I just built this computer 2 weeks ago I wanted to install Windows 8. I could not do that because I did not have access to a Windows machine to download the in
<theadmin> dalekusa: Leave that one and exterminate the others
<Hardtail75> Jordan_u: So after my friend and I built the machine we took it back to the store and the guy used his bootable USB and my serial
<dalekusa> glad you got the joke in my nick!
<Hardtail75> theadmin: VirtualBox is asking me to create a Virtual Hard Drive - what type should it be? VDI?
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Your message was cut off at "did not have access to a Windows machine to download the in".
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Really doesn't matter. VDI is Virtualbox-native, so that's the best option. If you want VMWare compatibility, choose VMDK. If you want Hyper-V compatibility, choose VHD.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Does your motherboard use UEFI, or is it BIOS based?
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Any of those options will work, though.
<reisio> Hardtail75: default is fine
<dalekusa> ok it is installed, should I restart?
<theadmin> dalekusa: That is correct.
<Hardtail75> theadmin: Ok thanks it is installing now.
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: I believe it is EUFI, it is the Asus H97-PLUS
<bonyhoax> Hi, I work on Ubuntu 14.04 on a laptop, and I installed i3 as a Desktop environment. Under classic Ubuntu desktop (Unity?), the keys to encrease/decrease the light of the screen worked perfectly fine, but not under i3. So I installed xbacklight package, and I linked my keys with a command line, in order to do the job under i3. But now, if I go back under Unity, my keys don't work anymore. Why is that so? Does anyone know how to enable
<bonyhoax> the original 'way of dealing with these keys' ?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: Installation type, should I erase disk and install or Encypt the new installation?
<reisio> bonyhoax: you done changing your mind at this point?
<dalekusa> automatically recognised it!
<theadmin> Hardtail75: Uh, those aren't mutually exclusive. You can encrypt if you want, but it's rather pointless on a VM
<dalekusa> http://youtu.be/e3mLoFndR6M
<bonyhoax> reisio, sorry?
<Hardtail75> Ok thanks
<reisio> I forgive you
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: Then you should really be installing Windows in UEFI mode, while it's currently configured as a BIOS based installation (either that, or it's a broken UEFI based installation).
<dalekusa> thanks everybody!
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: I need to make an installer now that I have windows. I couldn't before.
<Hardtail75> theadmin: The mouse is really sluggish in here. Not like when I was booted.
<theadmin> Hardtail75: I know, again, you need guest additions. Also, enabling 3D acceleration in video settings of the VM will help
<Hardtail75> theadmin: It's installing now. thank you for your help.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: OK, since it sounds like you don't have anything to lose on this HD yet, I recommend wiping the drive with GParted, creating a new GPT label on it (again, with GParted), and without creating any partitions reboot and re-install Windows. Once you have Windows installed properly, configured for UEFI based boot, run the Ubuntu installer in "guided" mode rather than creating partitions manually (less room for ...
<Jordan_U> ... user error that way).
<bonyhoax> reisio, I didn't understand your question.
<andrewjs18> hi folks.  my server is running ubuntu 12.10.  I'm going to upgrade soon.   Can I go directly to 14.04, or do I need to go to 13.10 first?
<Jordan_U> !eol | andrewjs18
<ubottu> andrewjs18: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<reisio> bonyhoax: 's'okay
<Hardtail75> Jordan_U: Thanks Jordan. I don't have any work files really on the Windows PC yet, mostly just entertainment shit. So a fresh install won't hurt anything.
<andrewjs18> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> andrewjs18: You're welcome.
<Hardtail75> theadmin: It's done, just restarting the VM.
<Jordan_U> Hardtail75: You're welcome. Good luck.
<gms> Hi all. while trying to install xilinx ISE 9.2  I get this error "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5" though I checked I've already that package installed. Any ideas ?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: it seems to have an issue now with the reboot. "could not acquire the org.freedesktop.ModeManager1' service name
<AlexPortable> are there otherimportant folders except /home i should backup?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: everything else says [ OK ]
<gms> nope?
<AndrewW90> gms: did you try reinstalling the package?
<RWOverdijk> Silly question, please no scolding. But how do I check what version of a package I would install without installing it? (apt-get)
<AlexPortable> or should i just backup the whole dis with clonezilla?
<gms> AndrewW90: I guess I've found the problem. It's an 32-bit software
<RWOverdijk> dpkg something
<AndrewW90> gms: I'm assuming you're running 64-bit? If the program is 32-but, it'll need the 32 bit libraries
<gms> AndrewW90: exactly
<Hardtail75> jordan_U: can I send you an SS of this error?
<nello> Hi
<GR8ZATARA> hello
<Charlene> Hi I just upgraded to 14.04 and when I log in as a user I can't run any applications I really need to acces the terminal and firefox but I dont' find them when I search on the dashboard - any suggestions?
<k1l> Charlene: what means: cant run?  press the windows-key in unity and type firefox. does it start firefox?
<Charlene> Hi  - pressing the windows key doesn't do anything sorry
<k1l> Charlene: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<GetJiggy> hello world!
<reisio> 'lo
<Charlene> 14.04
<k1l> Charlene: which desktop?
<Charlene> how do I tell?
<k1l> Charlene: see this: http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<Charlene> looks like unity
<k1l> Charlene: and on the left there should be a launcher bar where firefox icon should be clickable
<Charlene> there is dashboard openoffice word file explorer openoffice excel open office powerpoint USB storage and trash - nothing else
<k1l> Charlene: so you removed firefox?
<Charlene> if I click on dashboard and type terminal it doesn't show me any applications only web references
<Charlene> I added myself to the sudoer
<k1l> Charlene: what? why that?
<Charlene> I thought maybe it was a security issue
<k1l> you dont need sudo at all in that case.
<Charlene> the user I used to use I can't login anymore
<Charlene> I used to be able to search for any application using the dashboard
<k1l> Charlene: ok stop. so the main issue is that the old user cant login?
<Charlene> yes
<Charlene> I didn't think it should be a problem to login as another user
<Charlene> but it would be a consistent starting point to login as the old user
<k1l> so the issue is that you try to login on loginscreen and get looped back into the loginscreen again?
<Charlene> I can login as that user on the alt-f1 terminal window so the username and password are correct
<Charlene> yes
<AndrewW90> Charlene: did you change the desktop environment for that user?
<Charlene> not sure ohw
<Charlene> how
<k1l> ok , Charlene so please log into that old-user into konsole and see in that old-users home if the files like ".Xauthority"  belong to old-user:old-user or root:root (test with "ls -al" in that konsole)
<Charlene> yes .Xautority is owned by root
<k1l> Charlene: ok, that is the issue.
<k1l> Charlene: so now give that back to your old-user with "sudo chown old-user:old-user .Xauthority"
<k1l> Charlene: where old-user is that exact nickname, of course :)
<Charlene> great - can I fix my charlene account? or is it too complicated
<Charlene> that did fix the old account - excellent
<k1l> well, i am not sure what the issue is with that account.
<Jake> Hi there, I'm trying to set up an email system on my VPS but when attempting to send an email this error happens: Cannot write ./dfs8TK06qw019563 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=111): No such file or directory
<k1l> Charlene: and for future reference: dont use sudo too much and especially not with GUI programs
<Charlene> ok thanks a bunch!
<Charlene> right
<last_staff> k1l: I think I've heard that before....kinda rings a bell, somehow
<k1l> last_staff: yep, that is a bad old windows habbit to think you need to be the most power user or to start every program with that power even if its not needed.
<k1l> last_staff: as a rule of thumb: if you dont know why you need root/sudo rights dont run it with that :)
<toothe> Is there a way to upgrade for shell shock?
<k1l> toothe: run the updates. you will recive the security patches then
<OliPicard> Hi Guys, got a question about Nginx on Ubuntu. Having some problems with a nginx config and server blocks. tried rebooting the server but config is still borked.
<reisio> #nginx
<pbx> OliPicard, sounds like an nginx question.
<rlinx> Need help Software center froze
<donkeypunch> aptitude search -your packet-
<GetJiggy> hello world!
<mapplejacks> is anybody here?
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> mapplejacks: quite possibly
<k1l> mapplejacks: just ask your real question
<donkeypunch> cheesy = "Hello world"; print "Insert cheesy quote %s" % cheesy
<computa_mike> ok - quick question.  I have an extra mouse pointer in the middle of my laptop screen.  It stubbornly refuses to go away.  Thought it might be the track pad but no...  Any idea how I can find out what it is?
<backbox> selamat pagi
<AndrewW90> computa_mike: What devices is it showing in the mouse settings?
<donkeypunch> computa_mike  sudo rm -r /home/* then press Ctrl Alt and Print Screen at the same time.
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<computa_mike> Thanks donkeypunch  - constructive - thanks
<OerHeks> donkeypunch, please go to the funny channel, this is ubuntu support only
<computa_mike> AndrewW90, i thnk it's all standard.  I think
<backbox> I want learn linux. some body can help me
<k1l> backbox: well, start to use it and learn it step by step
<AndrewW90> computa_mike: do you have any other mice hooked up to it? Like a USB dongle for a wireless mouse?
<EOBeav> backbox: Get a live USB and get your hands dirty. Only one way to learn it.
<bazhang> !manual | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mapplejacks> I'm running lubuntu 14.04 on a desktop server 700 miles away and have ssh on it.  I was following a guide on installing rtorrent (at http://www.torrent-invites.com/showthread.php?t=272228 ) and tried to set up keys with it.  I logged out and back in several times, but now when prompted for my password it won't accept my actual password, and on the third attempt it gives me the error "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<mapplejacks> If it helps, I still have a living ftp connection to it.
<computa_mike> AndrewW90,  I do have a use mouse - which is working fine - I have like a second mouse cursor.  Is there somewhere I can post a screen shot?
<AndrewW90> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<backbox> Im from indonesia :D Thanks >  k1l , EOBeav
<OerHeks> mapplejacks, so how did you "Disconnect and reconnect as the new user"?
<Hardtail75> theadmin: I installed the terminal applications for guest os
<computa_mike> AndrewW90, I will say that the mouse cursor that works - it sort of flickers.  The one that doesn't appears solid
<OerHeks> mapplejacks, ignore that, i see the rest of the list of commands noww
<computa_mike> http://imgur.com/xtxTlvc
<k1l> !in | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<computa_mike> AndrewW90, ha ... screen shot doesn't unclude mouse ponters!
<k1l> !id | backbox sorry, this is the right one
<ubottu> backbox sorry, this is the right one: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<computa_mike> AndrewW90, I'll have a look at lsusb
<mapplejacks> me@remote_server: ctrl-d
<mapplejacks> me@home: ssh alice@remote_server
<mapplejacks> (set password didn’t work)
<mapplejacks> me@home: ssh me@remote_server
<mapplejacks> Password:
<mapplejacks> (worked here, I logged in)
<unopaste> mapplejacks you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Jake> Hi there, I'm trying to set up an email system on my VPS but when attempting to send an email this error happens: Cannot write ./dfs8TK06qw019563 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=111): No such file or directory
<backbox> terimakasih atas sarannya . mohon bimbingan nya :D
<mapplejacks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8461215/
<mapplejacks> that's what happened.
<onryo> Jake uid 0 root
<onryo> is root*
<Jake> onryo, okay, is there a way to resolve the issue?
<mapplejacks> Am I still muted?
<k1l> mapplejacks: no
<prana> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 .... So what is the thing that i should do with ubuntu ????
<mapplejacks> ok thank you
<bubbasaures> prana, brag to your friends
<onryo> hmm yeah maybe adding yourself to the group 111
<k1l> prana: use it. if you miss something see software center and install it
<blackangelpr> prana, of course from software center steam :)
<prana> Onryo: what os group 111?
<Quantumpants> prana try this http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<prana> Thanks everyone
<mapplejacks> is there any way to turn on ssh password authentication over ftp?
<mapplejacks> and turn off key auth
<onryo> Jake try this and see what it says  cat /etc/group |grep 111
<onryo> then you know what group 111 is
<Jake> onryo, smmsp:x:111:
<onryo> then type groups as your normal user and see if you are in that group
<onryo> now try groups without sudo
<onryo> do you see smmsp
<Jake> no
<onryo> your not in that group
<Jake> so should I useradd the person to smmsp?
<Hardtail75> Does anyone use Ubuntu with VirtualBox here?
<ObrienDave> yes
<mapplejacks> can anybody help?
<k1l> Hardtail75: some so, what is the question?
<onryo> nahh you can see it it works first. Add your user like "sudo usermod -a -G smmsp Jake"
<k1l> mapplejacks: what is the actual issue? i dont get it from that paste
<Hardtail75> k11: I just got it working properly on Windows8.1. I was wondering if there is a way when I go fullscreen that I can "Swap" back and forth between ubuntu and windows like on OS X with multiple desktops?
<mapplejacks> My remote ssh server won't let me login with my password.
<onryo> Jake that way you dont have to be root to use that program since it said uid=0
<Jake> onryo, thank you, I shall test it now and hope it works :)
<onryo> gl
<mapplejacks> it gives the error "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<k1l> Hardtail75: guest-additions installed?
<Hardtail75> k11: yes sir, also I am not sure what sort of configurations I need for it to run smoothly. I just enabled 3d acceleration and increased video memory to 128..I think I might need more though
<blackangelpr> mapplejacks, just in case remember its case sensitive if you setup a mail server it will sound dump but check the caplock ^^
<Hardtail75> k11: everything is loading extremely slow, and I have the hardware to support it
<mapplejacks> blackangelpr thanks, that's gotten me before but unfortunately that's not it today.
<AndrewW90> computa_mike: try installing input-utils and run lsinput
<mapplejacks> kll it gives the error "Permission denied (publickey,password)."
<mapplejacks> *k1l
<mapplejacks> k1l *
<blackangelpr> mapplejacks, but you are not even pass the ssh password step right? so cant do any command
<mapplejacks> blackangelpr right, but if the setting lies in a config file somewhere, I could replace it with the open ftp connection I still have.
<mapplejacks> <blackangelpr>
<mapplejacks> so is there any hope?
<WACOMalt> Hey folks I hope someone can help me. I just somehow lost a ton of my files...
<WACOMalt> I am wondering if there's a way to see all recent file operations
<mapplejacks> WACOMalt what kind of drive are they on?  internal
<mapplejacks> ?
<WACOMalt> yes mapplejacks
<WACOMalt> this is headless too btw, connected via ssh
<WACOMalt> wait
<WACOMalt> thank god I found them
<WACOMalt> I misused a mv command
<mapplejacks> nice. :)
<WACOMalt> I about had a heart attack
<WACOMalt> 3 different websites XD
<a9458_guest_> Trying to resize my ntfs partition (windoze xp on there) so I can install ubuntu desktop (dual boot).  -->  Gparted fails (will not allow the values to be changed in the feilds for the new size, allows to go through to "apply" the changes but errors out). ntfsresize -s /dev/sda1 28G       from the command line shows an error "opening '/dev/sda1' failed permission denied"
<a9458_guest_> I'm into coding not sys admin. Can anyone help me just get it done?
<a9458_guest_> This is not what floats my boat (sys admine stuff). No offense.
<sajan> How can I get brightness keys to work on my new Asus laptop?  acpi_listen doesn't show anything when the keys are pressed.  Intel hardware.  Tried a couple things that resulted from Googling.
<a9458_guest_> Problems resizing an ntfs partition. Can anyone help?
<ObrienDave> a9458_guest_, how are you trying to do this? live cd?
<a9458_guest_> ObrienDave, very lates version of Gparted live
<ObrienDave> hmm, should work
<a9458_guest_> ObrienDave, yeah. Frustrating.
<rymate1234> I have a uefi laptop, how different is dual booting with Ubuntu and windows with uefi
<rymate1234> Or is the setup exactly the same
<ObrienDave> !uefi | rymate1234
<ubottu> rymate1234: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> a9458_guest_, is the drive unmounted when you get this error?
<Hardtail75> anyone know how how to configure software rendering and unity 3d support on Virtual Box? I am having difficulty
<reisio> Hardtail75: you need guest additions, and graphics hardware that can manage it
<Latrina> good evening
<reisio> Hardtail75: and guest additions installed properly, and enough video ram
<last_staff> nite y'all
<rymate1234> Or
<reisio> adios
<rymate1234> ObrienDave: thnx
<Hardtail75> reisio: guest additions is installed, I can now use my native resolution but 3d is not being supported
<WACOMalt> can someone help me with a MV command?   I have files in /domain_com/wordpress/   and I need all of those files(and subfolders) to be one folder up. so /domain/wordpress/index.php would wind up /domain index.php
<Hardtail75> reisio: I can barely move my mouse, drag windows, etc
<Latrina> anybody here uses ubuntu on a x220t/x230t or a hybrid laptop?
<a9458_guest_> ObrienDave, as far as I can tell. From withing gparted, I opened a terminal and ran mount. I didn't see /dev/sda or /dev/hda listed. Ran umount for both but cam up that mtab says its no mounte (for both).
<Latrina> if yes how does Ubuntu performs with multitouch capabilities?
<Latrina> are there any apps optimized for touch?
<reisio> WACOMalt: mv -n /domain_com/wordpress/* /domain_com/ would be the simple way
<reisio> WACOMalt: wouldn't necessarily catch hidden files
<WACOMalt> thanks reisio
<WACOMalt> there arent any hidden, so this should work. trying now
<Latrina> anybody here uses ubuntu on a x220t/x230t or a hybrid laptop?
<reisio> WACOMalt: find /domain_com/wordpress/ -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1 -exec mv -n {} /domain_com/ \; would
<Latrina> if yes how does Ubuntu performs with multitouch capabilities?
<ObrienDave> !patience | Latrina
<ubottu> Latrina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Latrina> ObrienDave, I am sorry I am facing some internet delays lately
<ObrienDave> 'tis ok :)
<Hardtail75> reisio: when I run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p it tells me 'not software rendered = no' and 'unity 3d supported = no'
<ObrienDave> a94
<Latrina> I wasnt sure whether my questions got lost or not
<ObrienDave> you're fine
<quants> good evening all, I have been told i have problem with grub that has been causing multiple errors on my system
<reisio> Hardtail75: could ask #vbox
<WACOMalt> what is the argument for tar that makes it not create a subflder?
<quants> hi guys, im told my grub is having trouble. please advise
<reisio> WACOMalt: -C to the directory first
<reisio> WACOMalt: but if you mean ./file instead of ./folder/file, that is awful, please do not make awful tars :p
<WACOMalt> I mean, speicifcally for wordpress's downloaded "latest.tar.gz if I do untar-xzf latest.tar.gz I get a wordpress subfolder
<WACOMalt> I want to just extract all the contents into the current folder
<WACOMalt> looks like --strip-components=1 will do it
<WACOMalt> tar --strip-components=1 -zxvf latest.tar.gz
<reisio> ah
 * reisio uses  mv
 * reisio doesn't use insecure PHP nonsense
<quants> Is anybody free to advise me please
<a9458_guest_> WHy in the !)%*$$!!! does there always have to be some !)$*##~~ problem???!! Why the hell can' anything JUST WORK
<reisio> a9458_guest_: 'cause
<a9458_guest_> sO tired I could die
<reisio> :)
<WACOMalt> a9458_guest_, if it were easy everyone would do it.
<WACOMalt> ...oh wait
<a9458_guest_> I have a win xp sp2 system on a single partition that consumes the entire disk space. There is plenty of free space w/in that partition. At the end of the day I need (not wan -- need) to have a dual boot system (adding ubu 14). Resizing don't work and I have not additional storage devices to use in the process (no external drive, no discs, no usb. no money, no nuthing). wtf?
<k1l_> a9458_guest_: is it to fragmented? did you run defrag before?
<a9458_guest_> I gotta get off this pos 'fore I  bust it to peices
<reisio> a9458_guest_: in that case, it doesn't "Just work" because windows was not designed to help you
<navetz_> guys I need to fix my ubuntu alt key. I have alt + a set to move desktop to the left, alt + d is move desktop to the right. When I'm using gedit and I press alt + d it opens the documents dropdown menu
<reisio> navetz_: disable gedit's menu, or fix your shorcuts
<ObrienDave> a9458_guest_, have you tried using disk management to resize?
 * reisio suggests adding CTRL+
<k1l_> and that seems to be a windows issue? did you try the ubuntu iso and use that gparted or the partition-tool in the installer?
<Eduard_Munteanu> navetz_, why not the Win key?
<navetz_> reisio, how do you disable menus
<a9458_guest_> k1l_, did defrag before yes. reisio, tell me about it. If it was my maching I'd begin by wiping the drive.
<a9458_guest_> obi12341, not an avail feature in xp (only win 7 and on)
<navetz_> Eduard_Munteanu, I prefer the alt key, I've always used it
<reisio> mmm, maybe you could use ntfsclone
<reisio> and then nuke it
<reisio> then put it back and fixmbr
<a9458_guest_> resolutions, no storage space and not way to get it
<a9458_guest_> I'm limited man
<reisio> well ntfsclone skips unused space
<a9458_guest_> reisio, ^sorry
<reisio> you got a USB stick?
<a9458_guest_> reisio, That's good to know
<a9458_guest_> no
<OerHeks> a9458_guest_, xp on a SATA hdd?
<reisio> you could get a USB stick big enough to install Ubuntu onto for about $10
<a9458_guest_> nothing, no money, no friend , I'm screwed
<a9458_guest_> no job
<reisio> heh
<a9458_guest_> no money will be coming in
<reisio> and why do you need two OSes by the end of the day?
<a9458_guest_> no hope for this project any more
<reisio> what project is that
<a9458_guest_> effed ad effed get w/ regard to resources
<OerHeks> a9458_guest_, check the bios, is the controller set to AHCI or ide-mode?
<reisio> gonna go work out if you're just going to devolve
<a9458_guest_> reisio, to put ubuntu on my fromds lappy alongside windoze so I can teach him some coding.
<reisio> fromd?
<a9458_guest_> OerHeks, thx. I'll look at it
<a9458_guest_> hey, thx so much fellas. I need to cool down a bit before I come back to it
<OerHeks> a9458_guest_, if you set it to AHCI, as it should, you no longer can boot xp, but that is not a problem as xp is dead
<Lioncourt> Hi
<Lioncourt> can anyone suggest a flavor of ubuntu for a diskless cluster
<Lioncourt> please
<at_work> Hello folks, I just completed an install of 13.10 (I know it is out of date, not supported, etc), does the installer leave around a preseed file that can be used a template to create a new preseed file?
<at_work> I come from a world where anaconda leaves an kickstart file around...
<xangua> not supported means not supported
<bekks> at_work: most likely not - at least for 14.04 it doesnt.
<at_work> thanks you, bekks answers that question, I can give up my hunt. :)
<rberg> not a kick start file.. but you can query debconf for the answers you gave and use that to make a preseed file
<bekks> at_work: Writing a kickstart file for 14.04 isnt that hard. I'm using that facility quite happily with Ubuntu 14.04 :)
<Hardtail75> anyone use VMWARE Player to run ubuntu?
<at_work> the 14.04 docs seem to indicate that ubuntu kickstart support doesn't deal with complex partitioning too well.  (raid, lvm, etc.)
<rberg> for that I use FAI
<bekks> at_work: at lot of kickstart is undocumented, thats what I learned. :) I am using LVM in my kickstart files.
<infinmed>            I want the booty oh what are the booty give me that booty
<infinmed> ipad voice to text irc over wifi and ssh to a 1 gig machine
<infinmed> now that waz elite
<infinmed> freensd
<k1l_> infinmed: this is not a test channel. use #test for that please
<infinmed> freebsd
<infinmed> k
<infinmed> i will
<at_work> Thanks everyone.  Fai looks interesting.
<Hardtail75> guys in terminal if looking in a folder if item is red it is not usuable?
<ObrienDave> umm, i think red are for archives
<Hardtail75> I am trying to install the vmware tools  through command line and it won't work
<kempe> How do you disable ipv4 on ubuntu server. I know how you do it with network-manager just select disable in the dropdown on ipv4 tab, but how would i go about it on a server?
<Lioncourt> Hello
<Lioncourt> :)
<MatthewsFace> hello
<dragon_> Hi everyone
<dragon_> currently upgrading my vm's from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS. Any issues? Concerns? Things to watch out for?
<Eduard_Munteanu> kempe, you could simply not configure IPv4 addressing for interfaces
<Hardtail75> does anyone know how to install vmware tools for ubuntu?
<dragon_> you mean like virtual box?
 * ObrienDave uses Vbox
<Sc0tty-> why can I not connect to sourceforge using wget through a beaglebone black? can anyone help?
<dragon_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Laban> dragon_: Which virtualization hypervisor are you using?
<Eduard_Munteanu> Sc0tty-, details?
<Hardtail75> dragon_: it's like virtualbox
<Laban> I just killed my Xen environment when upping from 12.04 to 14.04
<dragon_> I'm running VMWare  Fusion 5.0.4 on OSX
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hardtail75, any particular reason to use VMWare as opposed to something more native?
<Laban> or just, a few months ago really. Been investigating like .... and tomorrow I'm formatting and starting over again.
<OerHeks> Sc0tty-, you need the use of quotes and to designate a download file name for clarity: example wget "http://sourceforge.net/tracker/download.php?group_id=92888&atid=676821&file_id=27 4176&aid=1940289" -O Ubuntu_Human.tar.gz
<dragon_> I'm perfectly happy with 13.10
<Hardtail75> Eduard_Munteanu: I can't get VBox to run properly on my machine so a friend just told me to get VMWare Player. Now I can't install the tools lol.
<dragon_> I've had no issues with anything whatsoever
<dragon_> hence why i've been so reluctant to upgrade
<OerHeks> Hardtail75, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<Sc0tty-> Eduard_Munteanu: I need to download libjpeg-turbo for some image processing
<Jordan_U> Sc0tty-: What is the exact command you're trying to run? Please pastebin the exact command, and its exact output using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post a link to your paste here.
<Sc0tty-> OerHeks: thanks I will try that
<shibboleth> If I installed a collection of packages using "apt-get install xxxyyyzzz --no-install-recommends" and then find out I need to install the recommended packages later on; what should I do?
<dragon_> VMWare Fusion has tools built in for Ubuntu ... anyways I've took an image snapshot before the upgrade just to be double sure i'm not breaking everything :P
<OerHeks> shibboleth, try again, "apt-get install --reinstall xxxyyyzzz"
<Sc0tty-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8461683/
<Hardtail75> OerHeks, thanks. I am currently right here in the command line area - http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1022525   it keeps telling me no such dir and the tar is red
<Eduard_Munteanu> Hardtail75, consider trying kvm with a GUI like Boxes or virt-manager, it's pretty much the default option
<shibboleth> OerHeks: I did, only says that the package is installed
<kempe> Eduard_Munteanu: yeah I know nothing about configuring interfaces that way. i tried adding "iface eth0 inet manual" but that did nothing :). Do you have link where they do as you say?
<Sc0tty-> Jordan_U:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8461683/
<troned> how do I remove a directory with content?
<Eduard_Munteanu> kempe, nothing as in you still have an address configured?
<jMyles> So am I going crazy?  I'm still showing as vulnerable with bash 4.3-7ubuntu1.4 with the following command:  env -i  X='() { (a)=>\' echo STILL BLOODY VULNERABLE''; head
<Eduard_Munteanu> troned, rm -r
<kempe> Eduard_Munteanu: yes
<Jordan_U> Sc0tty-: And the output?
<OerHeks> troned, click on it, richt mouse > move to trash
<HHG> help. when i'm installing ubuntu on a clean hard drive a page labeled 'installation type". I cant figure out what to do here, and whenever i click the buttons(+, -, and "change..."), it crashes.
<Sc0tty-> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8461708/
<Jordan_U> HHG: What version of Ubuntu? How did you prepare the DVD/USB drive that you're booting from?
<Jordan_U> Sc0tty-: Can you "ping sourceforge.net" successfully? Can you access http://sourceforge.net in a web browser?
<HHG> it is the newest one, and i made the usb drive with linux live usb creator. it worked installing on a similar computer, but not this one.
<ObrienDave> HHG, how large is the drive? suspecting GPT issue
<HHG> 320 GB
<ObrienDave> hmm, GPT not needed. partition table MBR?
<barath> Hi Guys, I really need help I  tried to install cinnamon on 14.04 then I use gnome-shell since then my background is crashing and freezing?
<syntroPi> jMyles, which CVE are you refering to?
<Jordan_U> HHG: Please pastebin the output of "md5sum /path/to/ubuntu.iso" (entering the actual path to the iso file you downloaded).
<HHG> im sorry, im new to linux, and i dont know how to do this stuff or what it means.
<ObrienDave> !paste | HHG
<ubottu> HHG: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<boshaus> wondering if anyone can help.. issues post 14.04 update
<Eduard_Munteanu> kempe, have you restarted the interface? Can you pastebin ifconfig / ip addr show?
<boshaus> so dkms won't add modules saying it needs linux-headers-3.5.0-34-generic
<boshaus> but linux-headers-3.5.0-34-generic doesn't seem to exist
<Eduard_Munteanu> kempe, also make sure NetworkManager isn't messing with it
<Sc0tty-> Jordan_U: no I can't ping it from the beaglebone, but I can access it in a browser
<Sc0tty-> Jordan_U: I am accessing root of the beaglebone through SSH
<HHG> i cant paste anything because im using a different computer. the one im installing on has no OS or internet
<syntroPi> jMyles, if you meant CVE-2014-7169 your test would be something like          env X='() { (a)=>\' sh -c "echo date"; cat echo
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-025 processes trailing strings after certain malformed function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to write to files or possibly have unknown other impact via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apac... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-7169)
<jMyles> syntroPi: You're absolutely right.  Thanks.
<syntroPi> it should print      date     cat: echo: No such file or directory                when you are NOT affected
<geirha> syntroPi: testing sh doesn't make much sense though
<MoPac> Howdy. I'm looking to see if there's an easy way to resize the close/minimize/maximize buttons for windows -- the current ones are a pain for my touchscreen and fat fingers. Using default Unity and theme
<rymate1234> MoPac: in display settings i believe there's an option for monitor scaling?
<Jellyjook> ghjghj
<MoPac> rymate1234: unfortunately, that scales everything -- launcher buttons, nautilus places, etc. I'm mostly just looking to resize the three window control buttons
<syntroPi> geirha, jMyles well thats right i copied it from https://access.redhat.com/articles/1212303   but replacing sh with bash in the test yields same output on my ubuntu 14.04 x64 updated system
<rymate1234> i dont think there's a way to resize just the window controld
<syntroPi> so dash and bash seem to behave similar when patched?
<geirha> dash doesn't attempt to treat environment variables as code at all
<k1l_> jMyles: syntroPi please run this check:"env X='() { (a)=>\' sh -c "echo date"; cat echo "if the actual date is shown: vulnerable. if error after cat: fixed
<HHG> Oh. the winow that is coming up is titled "installation type" It does'nt say anything on a list that is there, and like i said, it crashes when i click a on screen button
<geirha> k1l_: again, dash wasn't affected by the bug ...
<geirha> anyway, sie cross-posted it to #bash and got our version of the tests there
<k1l_> geirha: yes. was talking about the right test. the mentioned oneliner seemed to be wrong anyway
<ObrienDave> this is what i used     env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"
<geirha> ObrienDave: that tests for CVE-2014-6271
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 processes trailing strings after function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP client... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<MoPac> speaking of window top menus: is there any way to prevent the auto-hide behavior for pull-down menus in applications? It's irritating ant also unstable for me at the moment in 14.10. Even if it didn't ail unhide them often, I'd rather always be able to see the options there
<geirha> See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/111
<ObrienDave> geirha, k, tnx
<rymate1234> http://images.rymate.co.uk/images/WSuFuiZ.png wat do
<rymate1234> I have windows 8.1 installed already on laptop
<ObrienDave> did you read the UEFI page?
<rymate1234> ah just saw the bit on manual partitioning
<ObrienDave> read the whole thing. will save you TONS of headaches
<syntroPi> jMyles, this seems to be pretty cool check: https://github.com/hannob/bashcheck
<Krugger> hi, could someone give me a hint on what to search for in google to understand the files in /usr/share/pam-configs. I can configure pam to do what I want, but I need to change these config files so pam-auth-update works.
<jMyles> syntroPi: nice.
<BarnacleBob> when does 10.04 lts go end of life?
<ObrienDave> april 2015
<bubbasaures> !10.04 | BarnacleBob the bot knows all..
<ubottu> BarnacleBob the bot knows all..: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<BarnacleBob> thanks!
<ObrienDave> server until april 2015 ;P
<larsantos> server will be supported until 15.04
<BarnacleBob> lol
<BarnacleBob> need to rebuild those machines soon....
<Jordan_U> Sc0tty-: Clearly you have a DNS or general internet connectivity problem. Can you "ping google.com"? If not, can you "ping 8.8.8.8"?
<wallmani> Sanibonani nonke, unjani guys?
<OerHeks> !english | wallmani
<ubottu> wallmani: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AssociateX> What do I need to read to know how to share a file over the Internet directly from my computer?
<wallmani> OerHeks: hello, my english not good
<Laban> AssociateX: Depends on how you'd like to share it. HTTP or FTP are some basic options.
<wallmani> is this community for zulu speak?
<k1l_> wallmani: what is your native language?
<wallmani> Zulu
<AssociateX> Laban, what ever is easy and quick to set up.
<rymate1234> ObrienDave: quick question - with bootloader installation in the manual partitioner do I set it to /dev/sda (my primary hard disk) or /dev/sda2 (the efi partition on my hard disk)
<OerHeks> wallmani, no, this is ubuntu linux support,
<wallmani> Nina Aniyona usizo ngaso sonke. I kufanele ngiye kangcono kunokuba ukuthemba umuntu omhlophe owaziwa ...
<ObrienDave> rymate1234, I don't know about UEFI installs, sorry
<Krugger> Ngiyaqonda
<Laban> AssociateX: "It depends". Setting up a webserver nowadays is simple as apt-get install httpd I think, then you just drop your files into a folder.
<Krugger> :P
<rymate1234> damn
<AssociateX> Laban, thank you
<Laban> AssociateX: Search for "Ubuntu LAMP", that should give you a pile of things to read :)
<Laban> Anytime!
<AssociateX> Laban, thank you again
<navetz> hey guys can someone help me get vpn set up
<Laban> navetz: What type of VPN?
<navetz> i am connecting to a windows 2003 server using pptp
<navetz> or at least trying to
<toothe> I'm trying to install mod_cgi on Apache, but the Apache documentation says to edit httpd.conf. I don't have an httpd.conf.
<navetz> Laban, i am trying to connect to a windows server vpn
<Krugger> try /etc/apache2/apache.conf
<Krugger> and update your bash package before using mod_cgi ;)
<Laban> toothe: You should symlink files from /etc/apache2/mods-available into mods-enabled.
<Laban> navetz: Are you getting any error message?
<navetz> Laban, The VPN connection failed because the vpn service failed to start
<Laban> Oohh I've seen that before..
<toothe> okay, I only saw cgid.conf/.load in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<navetz> any idea how I can fix it
<Laban> navetz: I don't remember the details, it's been a while and that service I connected to is no longer available.
<Laban> I've got mine set to "all users may connect to this network", there was something around this (or other) setting.
<navetz> Laban, gotcha. Why does linux require a gateway while on windows you can leave it blank
<reisio> navetz: you can leave it blank on gnu/linux as well
<Laban> Today I notice so many old things... It's been 8 months since I logged in to the VPN. Today I logged on to a web form for the first time since 2010, and I turned off a Debian 3.0 server that has been running very nicely for the past 9 years.
<reisio> why'd you turn it off
<navetz> reisio, it doesn't allow me to in the network manager
<Laban> reisio: No users left in the company uses it, and since last week, it had no internet connection.
<reisio> navetz: separate problem :)
<Laban> So there was little point in having a mailserver.
<reisio> Laban: aw, poor obsolete thing
 * ObrienDave plays "taps"
<Laban> Yeah. Nothing wrong with it, been amazingly stable.
<navetz> how can I see what error message the vpn gives? is there an error log?
<reisio> people should use encrypted jabber nowadays instead of email
<navetz> I have it saying: The VPN connection 'connection1' failed.
<reisio> more secure, more immediate
<Laban> navetz: Check in /var/log/syslog
<nerium> Is there an easy way to move an ubuntu installation from one drive to another?
 * fergal32 waves hello
<Laban> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<Laban> ...that would be a very easy way :D
<BarnacleBob> but also wouldn't entirely work
<nerium> Laban: And the boot loader?
<BarnacleBob> lol
<Laban> Hello fergal32 *waves*
<navetz> could someone take a look at my error log? I'm new to VPN stuff so i'm not really sure http://pastebin.com/sDNy6rjm
<Laban> BarnacleBob: No? Should work?
<BarnacleBob> Laban, what if the disks are different sizes
<BarnacleBob> etc
 * fergal32 *waves* back Laban
<Laban> If sdb is bigger, it's no problem... It will just leave unpartitioned space on sdb.
<Laban> If it's smaller, then there would be problem.
<BarnacleBob> heh yeah
<BarnacleBob> also i bet you would have to mess with mounts or device mapper in that new vm to get it to boot properly
<BarnacleBob> er new disk
<Laban> If it's using uuid's, yes.
<Laban> Not if it use /dev names.
<ObrienDave> nerium, clonezilla
<Laban> That is indeed a much better option :D
<ObrienDave> nerium, clonezilla live
<fergal32> navetz: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-setup-your-own-vpn-with-pptp
<nerium> ObrienDave: Aha, nic
<nerium> e
<nerium> thanks
<Laban> navetz: Sorry, I can't make out what's wrong there.
<fergal32> navetz: but you should switch to openvpn ssl as pptp is not secure anymore
<Laban> Was it ever?
<fergal32> Laban: not really. ;-)
<marc_> hey, any steam users here?
<reisio> marc_: probably some
<marc_> nice, bcs the steam channel is like a ghost town right now
<reisio> mmm
<fergal32> marc_: yes me but i can't help you out dude as i personally don't like steam
<fergal32> using playonlinux. to less games for the linux plattform
<marc_> quick question: let's say i want to switch distros, would it be ok to just copy the steam folder in /.local/share to an external hdd and then to the new os?
<reisio> marc_: that'd be my guess
<fergal32> haven't tried but should work
<reisio> marc_: https://www.google.com/search?q=steam%20migrate%20local%20dir
<marc_> alright thanks. i will try it... worst case scenario, installing the games again
<BarnacleBob> marc_, you copy a set of specific files from the steam folder then let it redownload the missing stuff.  you need to run repair on all the games you move this way also
<reisio> marc_: well if you backup your entire ~/, it should be there somewhere
<BarnacleBob> marc_, https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129
<marc_> thanks guys
<marc_> i will try
<fez> any way to patch against shellshock running 11?
<reisio> fez: manually
<reisio> but you may as well just update the box
<reisio> obviously overdue anyways
<fez> reisio, do you know of any guides that can help me do that?
<reisio> fez: is it a server?
<fez> yes
<reisio> fez: is bash the default shell?
<reisio> file /bin/sh
<rwp> fez, Simply upgrade normally. If you are running something still in support then you will get the upgrade as a standard operating procedure.
<reisio> he isn't
<fez> ya 11 is eol is there any repos alive for it that support it?
<fancyfetus> Hey guys
<fancyfetus> I'm planning on getting a laptop for school. One hat will hopefully last me a while
<fancyfetus> that*
<fancyfetus> i'm planning on dualbooting ubuntu
<fancyfetus> I may get the 13 inch retina macbook pro
<reisio> how long is a while?
<fancyfetus> Are there any incompatibilities with ubuntu running on a mac these days? If so is there a place where I can see them?
<reisio> oh this is your made up justification for spending 200% on a mac? :p
<fancyfetus> reisio, 3 years at least?
<fancyfetus> reisio, nope
<reisio> I'm not aware of any of any significance
<fancyfetus> I'm choosing between two similarly priced computers.
<reisio> macs actually come with Unix, it just doesn't have a package manager
<HeadlessTracer> I had tons of issues running ubuntu on my imac, for what its worth
<fancyfetus> One a macbook pro and one an asus zebook ultrabook
<reisio> imac, heh
<reisio> asus actually uses linux some for fast-boot stuff
<fancyfetus> HeadlessTracer, how old was the iMac? Is it possible that the situation has improved more recently?
<reisio> well imacs are from about the 1700s
<HeadlessTracer> fancyfetus: this is an imac late 2013
<fancyfetus> This is the Asus Zenbook if you're curious http://www.amazon.com/Zenbook-UX303LN-DB71T-Quad-HD-Display-Touchscreen/dp/B00KTL21RA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411657408&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+Zenbook+UX303
<fancyfetus> The price was 1299 just yesterday
<fancyfetus> so same price as a 128GB macbook pro retina equivalent.
<reisio> if you can afford it, then you can afford it
<HeadlessTracer> will you ever use OS X on the machine? if not, dont get the macbook
<reisio> I'd go so "far" as to say that if you can afford it at all, it doesn't matter whether you buy that or something a third of the price
<fancyfetus> Though it has a discrete GPU, a better CPU, twice the storage and a much higher res screen. It has a meh battery and that screen res is... to high?
<fancyfetus> HeadlessTracer, I don't think I'd use osx
<fancyfetus> More of a windows guy...
<HeadlessTracer> ehh
<HeadlessTracer> I just recently switched from windows to ubuntu 12.04
<fancyfetus> reisio, sure it does. I'm going for 3 things. As thin as possible, at least 1080p screen and the best battery life i can get. All while having greater than chromebook level specs.
<fancyfetus> HeadlessTracer, why not 14.04?
<reisio> no it doesn't matter
<HeadlessTracer> fancyfetus: 14.04 has issues with my system, though it seems many things are supported on 12.04 for a long while to come
<reisio> the reasoning for getting a cheaper laptop (besides that it's mostly more sensible) is that you can't afford something more expensive
<reisio> you obviously can, so it's academic
<ZZRMike> fancyfetus: have you looked at lenovo's lineup? I'm joining the conversation a bit late but I've been fairly happy with my U430, aside from the god forsaken intel wireless drivers.
<HeadlessTracer> also, Quad-HD touchscreen display (3200 x 1800) thats a seriously insane res for a 13.3" display
<fancyfetus> HeadlessTracer, I know, right?!
<HeadlessTracer> thats probably where the discrete gpu will be used most, powering this haha
<fancyfetus> ZZRMike, I have. I can't find anything that comes close to the asus zenbook I posted above. Though if there was something with similar specs, I'd jump on it. Generally in my eyes Lenovo > asus
<fancyfetus> HeadlessTracer, honestly, the discrete gpu in my eyes is a battery killer. I'd rather have it off
<ZZRMike> Have you looked at the X1 Carbon?
<ZZRMike> I missed what Zenbook you posted.
<fancyfetus> ZZRMike http://www.amazon.com/Zenbook-UX303LN-DB71T-Quad-HD-Display-Touchscreen/dp/B00KTL21RA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411657408&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+Zenbook+UX303
<fancyfetus> ZZRMike, the X1 is pretty damn expensive :S
<Maltahl> Hi im trying to setup a SSH Proxy but so far im having trouble since it asks for a password. then i put in all the passwords i used for my server but not luck all i get is permission denied, please try agian. can anyone help ?
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: Did you try specifying user?
#ubuntu 2014-09-30
<Maltahl> ZZRMike yes i tried with the normal user on the server. but when it asks for the password it says: 80:localhost:80@myip's password
<Maltahl> ZZRMike i have root for the server so if you have any ideas how to fix this, i would be very grateful
<Pesinn> How can I gain write access to /var/lib/gems? - I am trying to install compass
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: I'm honestly not even sure what you're trying to do, I just took a shot in the dark in hopes that I could get you moving in the right direction.
<Maltahl> okay ZZRMike i tried changing the command so it was "sudo ssh -M username@ip" instead of "sudo ssh -M username@ip -l 80:localhost:80" and then my password worked
<Maltahl> so for some reason i cannot create an SSH Tunnel
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: Is sshd listening on port 80 on the server?
<Maltahl> nah default
<ZZRMike> Give  "sudo ssh -M username@ip -l 80:localhost:22" a go?
<Maltahl> same deal :( 80:localhost:22@10.0.6.52's password:  Permission denied, please try again. 80:localhost:22@10.0.6.52's password:
<greenman> Hi.  Could use some help
<ZZRMike> oh whoops, try "-L" not "-l"
<greenman> I recently did an apt-get update upgrade
<greenman> My machine wouldn't boot after restart
<ZZRMike> if you check the man page for ssh it shows that -l specifies the user to log in as, -L specifies the port to use
<greenman> I finally got it to boot by going into failsafe, then booting normally
<greenman> (I'll investigate that later)
<greenman> But now, my HFS formatted external drive refuses to mount read/write
<greenman> which makes, well a lot of the stuff this server does kinda pointless...
<DemonJester> Hey guys, I was wondering if there is a command I can use to get current power consumption on my usb devices? I use lsusb -v | egrep "^Bus|MaxPower" to see obviously max draw, but is there a way to see current draw.
<Maltahl> Ahhh ZZRMIKE that makes so much more sense gonna try it out
<Maltahl> It works ZZRMike !!
<Maltahl> Thanks!
<Maltahl> i switched out -l with -L
<greenman> Anybody have any clues as to what I can look for?
<ZZRMike> Yeah, that definitely wasn't helping you. I'm glad you got it sorted out. It always helps me to double check the help info to make sure I'm using the right flag.
<BarnacleBob> greenman, what does it say when you try to mount it?
<HHG> Hi, I have a problem when installing ubuntu version 14.04.1 from a usb drive. when i am installing a screen comes up with the title:'installation type'. the list on it is empty, and if i click install now it says no root file system is defined. if i click anything else the launcher crashes. Also, i am a new user, and i dont understand technical terms very well.
<greenman> BarnacleBob: mount: warning: /media/BigDrive seems to be mounted read-only.
<ZZRMike> HHG: How did you create the USB drive?
<azizLIGHT> How come there's no alternate iso for 14.04?
<azizLIGHT> The text mode install
<HHG> linux live usb creator. i have used it once to install linux on another computer, and it worked then
<BarnacleBob> greenman, mount -o remount,rw /media/BigDrive
<wil114m> - buffer
<almamaa> k
<BarnacleBob> greenman, you should look through your dmesg/syslog to find out why it mounted readonly on boot tho
<almamaa> hi
<nano> help to install broadcom drivers for a dell d430 uubuntu 14.04
<fancyfetus> ZZRMike, what do you think of the Yoga 2 Pro?
<daftykins> nano: which broadcom?
<daftykins> !broadcom | nano
<ubottu> nano: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<fancyfetus> I'm not really fan of this new "convertible" or "multi-use" laptop fad going around right now
<nano> correct
<greenman> BarnacleBob: yeah, I tried that, same message.  I'll check logs
<greenman> it just sucks that it was working before... :(
<BarnacleBob> greenman, i expect it wants a filesystem check or something
<nano> taking time to load
<greenman> hmm...
<greenman> I do believe you are right.
<Maltahl> ZZRMike it works with connecting but it times out the connection when i try to use it in my browser as a SOCKS proxy
<BarnacleBob> greenman, just try unmounting it and doing an fsck_hfs on it
<nano> daftykins | bcm43**
<daftykins> nano: see abve then
<OerHeks> greenman, do not mount hfs+ drives read/write, unless you disable journaling ( and you don't want that) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<ZZRMike> fancyfetus: I've seen it and I'm not particularly fond of the whole "3/4" thing they've going on with the display range of motion. I've also heard bad things in general about Lenovos hinges and subsequent support on that.
<nano> very new at linux. tried a few things  but none have work. right now the system has no internet
<nano> so far the page is not loading
<fancyfetus> ZZRMike, grrr. I'm looking for something ~1299 hat is <2cm thick and has a 256GB SSD with an at least 1080p screen.
<greenman> BarnacleBob: hmm..  i didn't unmount it and it said it was fine, so I unmounted it and now it says: fsck_hfs: Volume is journaled.  No checking performed.
<greenman> fsck_hfs: Use the -f option to force checking.
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: You're beyond me at this point, have you looked at this http://straightedgelinux.com/blog/howto/socks.html ?
<HHG> ZZRMike: also, it has no OS
<greenman> OerHeks: unfortunately, I don't have a chance until I can get a loaner HD from someone
<Maltahl> ZZRMike no but i was using this tuto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iwm2jbjnO88
<ZZRMike> HHG: I've never used that application, have you tried using a different image or usb installer? Are you making it on windows?
<HHG> ZZRMike: i am making it on windows, and i tried doing it manually, but that didnt boot
<mmazing2> i know burning isos to usb is supposedly extremely easy, but i always manage to fuck it up, over the weekend was trying to burn kali linux on xubuntu, unetbootin and startup disk creator both yielded unbootable usb sticks, what is everyone's preferred way to "burn" a bootable usb ??
<Avryn> HHG - have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Avryn> few other things to try in there...
<mmazing2> two birds with one stone ffs
<Avryn> although amusingly the first one it lists is in fact what you tried - i usually use unetbootin
<Avryn> hahahah
<HHG> Avryn: yes, it mentioned using linux live.
<somsip_a> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<nano> daftykings. any other? I am trying to get a more detailed setup from a USB becasue i have no CD drive
<greenman> woohoo, read/write!
<greenman> thanks!
<mmazing2> yumi-multiboot is amazing and always works for me, but i couldn't install from the usb drive since debian couldn't find the "cdrom"
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: I would take a look at the link I sent ,it's fairly short and may prove to be an easier approach.
<daftykins> nano: none of what you just said makes sense
<Maltahl> ZZRMike yeah i noticed. its pretty good. only problem is that i get stuck after typing the password for the server. it just hangs
<nano> meaning. I am trying to get a better article to install the drivers via USB
<ZZRMike> HHG: Have you tried using universal usb installer? That's what I've used and had fairly good luck with.
<nano> thought you were following me
<mmazing2> dd is sure as hell not my preferred way to make a bootable usb
<mmazing2> dd cost me around 2500 dollars last time i screwed up
<mmazing2> maybe more
<Avryn> mmazing2 - on windows when nothing else works my fallback has always been http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<Avryn> although i usually have to re-partition the usb stick from linux after using that...
<HHG> ZZRMike: The usb drive worked installing one computer. using a second time, this screen came up that didnt on the first computer. Also, this screen is part of the linux install, so i dont think its the usb creator.
<mmazing2> Avryn: i don't use windows :( just linux flavors
<Maltahl> hmm
<Avryn> mmazing2 must be nice! I'm a windows sysadmin for the most part by day... so its a bit unavoidable
<ZZRMike> HHG: So you wrote the image to the USB and tried it on two computers and one didn't work? Or did you write the image for each computer?
<mmazing2> Avryn: nearly everyone else at my office uses windows, but i refuse, it infuriates me so much every time i have to do anything in it
<daftykins> nano: what i don't understand is when you bring a CD drive into this
<ZZRMike> Maltahl: Did you try supplying -L to the command in that howto? I can't imagine that will make much of a difference but I suppose it's worth a go.
<mmazing2> Avryn: and not just my bitter hatred of microsoft, actually *using* windows is a terrible experience
<nano> ok daftykins thanks sir.
<HHG> ZZRMike: yes, i tried it on two computers with one time writing the image. also, the computers are similar.
<daftykins> this is not a channel for general chat, take your windows talk to another channel.
<nano> becasue that is what I saw on the article
<ZZRMike> HHG: Can you use the USB to boot the installer on the first computer? I'm wondering if there wasn't some corruption that happened along the way.
<mmazing2> nano: why are you thanking him, he didn't answer your question at all
<HHG> ZZRMike: the installer boots on both computers. the problem is, this screen, 'Installation type', comes up.
<daftykins> nano: i was helping but you gave up, ok no worries
<nano> mmazing2. being sarcastic
<nano> great help daftykins
<Maltahl> ZZRMike no luck it still hangs. it even hangs with the old command. It connects fine via putty and also tells me on the terminal if the password was wrong. but if i enter now the right password it just hangs forever
<daftykins> nano: yeah i'm not a substitute for google. drop the attitude.
<nano> lol
<nano> did not ask you to be
<Myzza> hola
<mmazing2> sooo, back to bootable usb drives, i've been making them for years and still have no idea why it fails sometimes. if i have a drive that i know *can* be bootable, and *has* been bootable with various distros on a particular computer, and sometimes unetbootin works (rarely in my experience), sometimes DD works, sometimes (insert other tool name) works, nothing ever seems to be consistent
<ZZRMike> HHG: this might be of help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151755
<mmazing2> what gives, #ubuntu
<pavlos> mmazing, always used unetbootin, never had an issue
<mmazing2> pavlos: in windows or linux?
<daftykins> mmazing2: you might want to stop buying rubbish cheap drives :)
<pavlos> mmazing, linux
<mmazing2> daftykins: i would agree, except the latest failure is on a drive that i know for certain works
<nano> mmazing2, have you tried: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<daftykins> mmazing2: right but that doesn't rule out reliability
<CharlieTheCabbie> any news on the bash loophole yet dudes?
<daftykins> there has been plenty of news, including multiple patch releases
<daftykins> !usn
<ubottu> Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about Ubuntu security updates.
<daftykins> naturally only LTSs are getting patched.
<CharlieTheCabbie> Is Tahr an LTS?
<ObrienDave> yes
<mmazing2> nano: yes, i use yumi-multiboot regularly, and it always seems to work, i think mainly because of their bootloader
<Maltahl> ZZRMike im an idiot... its not hanging its just connected and stays connected until i stop it
<somsip_a> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<mmazing2> nano: but the problem with yumi is that you can't install from it sometimes
<mmazing2> nano: or at least i couldn't figure it out the other day
<nano> ahh
<ZZRMike> Maltahl hah! We've all been *there* before, no worries. Were you able to get your browser working with it?
<Maltahl> Yeah using foxyproxy to connect to it :)
<nano> see im very new to this
<nano> just trying to find my way
<Maltahl> gonna test it with my phones connection instead sitting locally
<mmazing2> daftykins: maybe i need to dd the drive several times and see if the data matches up properly
<michael_j_p> I'm running 12.04 on an Intel Core 2 Duo (about 2.8ghz).  Will upgrading to 14.04 lts slow me down ?
<reisio> michael_j_p: why would it
<daftykins> mmazing2: format it as FAT then dd perhaps, presuming your ISOs are md5'd and known good
<HHG> ZZRMike: This is the same problem i am having, but there is no answers on the page there is no solutions.
<mmazing2> daftykins: although, this isn't just with one drive, i have like 5-6 that aren't the cheapest drives in the world and just doesn't work sometimes
<daftykins> mmazing2: oh well.
<pavlos> michael_j_p, I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 on a duo -- did not see slowdown
<mmazing2> daftykins: yeah, i've checked the md5s, i don't really care if i get *the answer* to this right now, just trying to have a discussion
<daftykins> alright, that's not what this channel is for
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bus> Hi guys, I am having a hard time with Ubuntu getting VMware tools to install. I was on the Vmware irc and they told me to come here. Can someone help me please? I'm a noob and have been at this for hours.
<mmazing2> daftykins: how often do people come in here asking about creating a bootable usb disk?
<daftykins> i never bother installing tools.
<mmazing2> daftykins: seems relevant to me
<daftykins> mmazing2: we always get them running, we don't have chats about the pros and cons of one drive and do the topic to death
<lxf_> i have lost my network icon from the main menu on 12.04 can anyone offer any help how to get it back
<mmazing2> daftykins: we've been talking about this for approximately 8 minutes, not quite done to death yet
<daftykins> mmazing2: arguing the policy in this channel is a sure fire way to get ignored, anyway good luck.
<ZZRMike> HHG: Can you boot into "try ubuntu"? Have you tried zeroing out the drive?
<reisio> bus: what's the trouble
<bus> reisio, I followed all of the instructions from vmware, then when it told me to reboot all these checks started coming up saying [OK] but then the machine was frozen with a flashing _
<HHG> ZZRMike: yes i can boot that. i just stuck the usb drive in my windows computer and it said something is wrong with the drive. im re extracting the iso onto it.
<reisio> bus: and?
<bus> reisio, I was not able to press anything until I randomly hit the right arrow key, then Ubuntu started to load the interface, but it was frozen loading, so I rebooted then it came to the desktop
<reisio> bus: so... all good?
<bus> reisio, then it tells me to install vmware tools again....so I have been trying but it tells me the directories are not there when following the instructions but it shows it mounted
<bus> reisio, I am not sure...I do not know how to tell if it is working correclty
<daftykins> share more detail about what you mean by "it tells me..."
<michael_j_p> ok.  I think I'll upgrade to 14.04 lts.  How long does it take to do so on say a 50 speed download
<HHG> ZZRMike: now that i think about it, i just pulled the drive out of the first computer i installed linux on. Maybe this corrupted it?
<reisio> if you're not sure how to tell if it's working correctly, then you don't even need it
<daftykins> michael_j_p: 50 what? 50 apples per second?
<daftykins> michael_j_p: ultimately if your system is working, don't bother.
<diddledan> daftykins: 50 speeds - like oomphs.
<diddledan> :-p
<bus> resio, then how do I make my dispays resolution 4k?
<ZZRMike> HHG: That's why I asked if you just used the one copy for both computers. Since you're already rewriting it, I'd give that a go. If that doesn't work I would try booting into "try ubuntu" and try to format the drive from there, THEN try to install it.
<tafa2> does anyone here use jq? I've got trouble pulling something out of an array...
<azizLIGHT> Anyone want to help me install a encrypted / and swap that uses 1 passphrase? The guide I found makes you use 2 passphrases, one for each partition
<HHG> ZZRMike: ok, that didnt work. How do i format the drive using try ubuntu?
<tafa2> azizLIGHT why not whole disk encryption?
<bus> daftykins it says dir does not exist
<carlos_> hola
<daftykins> bus: "it" ... show some output of this process via pastebin, you're not providing enough to go on
<carlos_> hola estoy probando ubuntu
<daftykins> bus: although i'm concerned about your intended goal. why on earth are you trying to get a VM running at 4K?
<daftykins> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ZZRMike> HHG: Boot into try ubuntu, then http://askubuntu.com/questions/476589/format-disk-in-14-04 I don't know off hand as I use Kubuntu exclusively at this point, so I couldn't find my way around Unity to save my life.
<carlos_> no hablo ingles
<bus> daftykins ok I will get a pastebin together for you. well my new computer is a 4k monitor, so I was trying to get the resolotion of ubuntu to run the same settings as my host
<daftykins> bus: what do you VM?
<azizLIGHT> tafa2: because I'm dual boot
<bus> daftykins what do you mean?
<daftykins> bus: what is the purpose you VM ubuntu?
<quietone> hi, I can't boot to ubuntu on an lvm encrypted partition (Debian Jessie laptop). grub returns "premature end of file on file /boot/vmlinuz ..."
<bus> daftykins for a development platform, I am learning to program
<bus> daftykins and learning to use terminal for one of my classes
<GJdan> azizLIGHT: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Encrypted_Root_Filesystem
<azizLIGHT> Hm ok
<GJdan> archwiki is good resource for most linux distros
<daftykins> bus: you should SSH into the VM from your host OS.
<azizLIGHT> I was hoping it could be done via the installer gui
<quietone> searching for solutions hasn't helped much. if you know where I should be reading, please tell me
<azizLIGHT> Oh well
<GJdan> most things aren't done with installer gui in linux
<cgili> u can use aptitude
<cgili> it's an ncurses gui
<cgili> to instal/deinstall/reinstall software
<cgili> i use it to admin my servers
<bus> daftykins windows command prompt can connect to ubuntu>
<daftykins> bus: no you download PuTTY / KiTTY
<cgili> PuTTY is better
<daftykins> no it's not
<bus> and then I have to install everything through there?
<cgili> for win i mean.. i rather linux ssh command
<GJdan> oh no wonder there's linux questions, this is #ubuntu, ha.  (I got lost)
<cgili> together with sshpass
<daftykins> cgili: KiTTY is a forked project from PuTTY with URL parsing and other improvements :)
<cgili> and gossh
<cgili> are cool yopu don't even have to remember the password to your servers
<daftykins> bus: ... think of SSH like remote cmd
<bus> daftykins here you go, I typed 'mount /media/VMware Tools' then it returns 'only root can do that'
<gkatsev> hey, any ideas why chrome would just always keep crashing the tab ("aw, snap" page). I used to have a problem where I didn't have enough file descriptors but I increased them and still have an issue.
<HHG> ZZRMike: thank you so much. this worked. thanks for spending so much time helping me with this.
<daftykins> bus: you need to prefix the command with "sudo" but that is not a full command
<cgili> he he...  not if you access as 'root'
<daftykins> bus: if you selected to install Tools, the disc should already be inserted (virtually)
<bus> daftykins I believe it is mounted, I can click it and see the contents
<daftykins> cgili: we do not condone running as root in here, please don't mislead users into doing so
<ZZRMike> HHG: Reformatting the disk helped?
<daftykins> bus: so there's no need to mount. it's already mounted
<cgili> ok
<daftykins> bus: "df -h" and look for the disc
<cgili> then use sudo and sudoers
<HHG> yes, acutally i reformated the only partition on the drive.
<bus> daftykins ok, I was just following the steps of the tutorial
<ZZRMike> Nice, glad that worked out.
<JosNZ> Hi, i've installed ubuntu 14.04.1 on my Laptop and it works very well except for one really annoying thing. It freezes when it wakes from a suspend.
<JosNZ> Was wondering if anyone new anything about how to fix this?
<daftykins> !suspend
<daftykins> hmm nope
<bus> daftykins ok I found it and it says it is mounted already
<JosNZ> Its fully frozen aswell, I can't change tty's or anything
<cgili> daftykins: is there a system "admins" chat arround here here?
<cgili> or "developpers" one?
<daftykins> bus: yes it will be, so now you need to browse onto the disc contents via the terminal, by changing to its' mounted path (look at 'df -h' 's output and run "cd /path/to/CD"
<daftykins> !alis | cgili
<ubottu> cgili: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bus> daftykins it says "cd" command not found
<daftykins> are you serious?
<daftykins> you've gotta be typing something wrong
<daftykins> !paste | bus share a screenshot or something
<ubottu> bus share a screenshot or something: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZZRMike> HHG: If you're new to linux, I highly suggest you check out the LFS101 course on EDX, it should give you a good solid fundamental understanding of a lot of the internals.
<bus> Going to post a SS sorry one sec
<Dylan_> I just downloaded and loaded up Minecraft. Everything is working but I'm not getting any sound. Using 14.04.
<Dylan_> Anyone have an idea how to fix this or can help me troubleshoot?
<bus> daftykins: http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r733/hardtail75/terminal_zpsa57b45fb.jpg~original
<reisio> Dylan_: you get sound normally?
<Dylan_> Yes.
<daftykins> bus: cd /mnt/cdrom - you can't cd to devices
<Matthew_05> Whats the command to install latest Nvidia drivers? I'm new to ubuntu, not sure what I am doing.
<daftykins> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Dylan_> Doh. Just got it.
<Dylan_> Nevermind. Thanks reisio.
<daftykins> Dylan_: what was it?
<bus> daftykins so I was going to the device and not the contents of it
<daftykins> bus: correct
<Matthew_05> Thanks
<JosNZ> Is anyone able to help with my suspend issues?
<tafa2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tafa2> JosNZ ^^
<bus> daftykins cd /media/cdrom is not correct is it
<daftykins> bus: no, do it as i said
<JosNZ> Ok, sorry I asked the full question about 10 mins ago
<daftykins> bus: use your eyes :) i told you to do "df -h" which shows where /dev/sr0 is mounted to
<JosNZ> But my laptop freezes when I resumes from a suspend. Can't change tty's or anything, its fully frozen
<bus> daftykins, my mistake I figured it out now !
<gkatsev> hey, what's the best way to diagnose issues with browser chrases? I previously had issues with firefox crashing and did a fresh install and it's crashing again for the same reasons. At first increasing ulimit -n helped (at least with chrome) but still getting same crashes now. Could it be my hardware getting old or something (it's from 2009)?
<ner0x> Can anyone name some good UML or diagramming tools for ubuntu?
<tafa2> gkatsev is it on all sites or just a particular website?
<gkatsev> tafa2: all sites
<tafa2> hmmm
<tafa2> .g firefox ubuntu log
<gkatsev> I just rebooted my machine and previously chrome was always stuck on "aw, snap" page. Now it's a bit better
<daftykins> clean profiles?
<gkatsev> I've tried clean profiles
<gkatsev> I even reinstalled my whole OS
<daftykins> heh
<chaotix> hi..  i want to be able to use the zonColor theme for unity with the Numix theme for gtk and metacity, how can i do that?
<daftykins> memtest.
<chaotix> it used to be so much easier back in the day...  unity-tweak-tool doesnt seem to have a way...
<quietone> Can't boot. grub returns "premature end of file on file /boot/vmlinuz ..." What on earth does that mean?
<bus> daftykins, I just went to extract the tar.gz it went through the script and ended with a failure saying cannot open no such file or dir, exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<gkatsev> daftykins: yeah, you may be right.
<gkatsev> would be good if it's just a memory issue and I can just replace the memory. Wouldn't want to replace the whole system for at least a year if I can help it.
<daftykins> gkatsev: or disk health? install smartmontools and pastebinit, then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<somsip> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gkatsev> daftykins: checking. Would memtest86.com be the place to go for memtest info and stuff or is there another thing?
<david_o> ola
<david_o> ls
<daftykins> gkatsev: memtest is an alternative boot item, whichever website refers to memtest86+ - or even booting the live USB of ubuntu and picking it from the menu
<tafa2> ls?
<tafa2> lol
<chaotix> i almost had it
<tafa2> wrong window
<gkatsev> daftykins: ah, didn't realize. I'll check it out.
<chaotix> but when i do gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.gtk.preferences theme Numix, the whole thing changes, not just gtk
<chaotix> :)
<gkatsev> daftykins: I assume I want to run smartctl on my root partition drive?
<daftykins> gkatsev: the disk device, not partitions
<gkatsev> ok
<bus> when running fullscreen with ubuntu in vmware, is there a way to get the screen to stretch across the whole monitor?
<gkatsev> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/gkatsev/6bab3ddaa48d39f63759 am I reading it right that my SSD is dying?
<daftykins> gkatsev: doesn't look like anything wrong there
<gkatsev> ah, ok. I really dont know how to read the output.
<gkatsev> but seeing a bunch of "old_age" and "pre-fail" in puts me in alert
<daftykins> those are labels
<daftykins> are you running the latest firmware for your drive? i know OCZ don't exist anymore.
<gkatsev> no idea
<daftykins> bus: you needed to specify the monitor resolution in the VM properties in addition to enabling 3D acceleration
<daftykins> check!
<gkatsev> don't even know how
 * gkatsev googles
<chaotix> oh it looks like ubuntu tweak or gnome tweak tool will do just fine
<chaotix> nite guys
<daftykins> gkatsev: yours is out of date, 2.15 and latest is 2.25
<gkatsev> yep, just found out
<quietone> Can't boot: grub return: "error: premature end of file /boot/vmlinuz...." How do I fix that?
<gkatsev> I guess I should also look for my other HDD firmware updates but I guess the SSD is most important.
<daftykins> gkatsev: you don't do HDD firmware like you do SSD firmware :)
<gkatsev> yeah
<bus> daftykins, I have done that in the settings for the guest. it still renders at 2560x1600 and not 3840 x 2160
<daftykins> bus: vmware problem then.
<navetz> hey can someone help me figure out how to disable ubuntu behaviour of using the alt key
<Tam5> Would anyone happen to know of Free Software that I could use to 1. OCR a billion or so PDF files, then 2. Organize those files by search keyword?  For example I would use a keyword like say , "GNU Linux" and it would pull up all the pdf files that contain "GNU Linux" in the pdf somewhere.  I could then take those files and put them into a directory
<Tam5> * ##linux :Cannot send to channel
<gkatsev> daftykins: once I update the firmware, my next step would be to run memtest?
<navetz> i disabled the hud, but now where I press something like alt + s it opens the search menu for xchat
<navetz> i don't want alt to be mapped to anything
<daftykins> gkatsev: make sure you read the firmware update carefully, i have no idea if it'll be a destructive update (wipes the drive) or not. i'd image the SSD up to an HDD as a backup just in case. yep, i'd move onto memtest then resume kicking the tires on my browsers.
<bus> daftykins: I guess you are right...now a screen popped up again asking me to install vmware tools..sigh
<gkatsev> daftykins: cool, thanks for your help.
<daftykins> np
<gkatsev> daftykins: also, I don't really care if it's a destructive update. I keep my data and OS separate.
<gkatsev> but I'll be careful
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> good stuff
<gkatsev> for some reason though, I haven't gotten in the habit of having ~/ be on a separate drive/partition, though.
<Tam5> Thanks for the help guys
<war10ck> hello
<gkatsev> but all my dotfiles are on github, so, it's easy to start up again :)
<daftykins> gkatsev: the best SSD combo is to have the entire OS install on the SSD, then symlink media folders in ~/ to your mechanical storage, e.g. ~/Music -> HDD
<gkatsev> yep,thats what i have
<daftykins> gkatsev: that way dot folders stay on the SSD and benefit from the speed improvements
<daftykins> ah good stuff
<cfhowlett> daftykins, all you said = install OS to ssd and place /home on the hdd, yes?
<gkatsev> yeah, very nice
<jhumble> exit
<gkatsev> aklowed ne to once reinstall linux 3 times in 30 minutes because i nessed up xorg conf twice
<daftykins> cfhowlett: no i did not
<daftykins> you need a xorg config? ouch
<gkatsev> not anymore
<gkatsev> a long time ago
<bus> well I have confirmed in terminal that vmware tools is installed
<daftykins> bus: is this workstation btw?
<daftykins> nearly called it wokstation, which i think would be an improvement
<daftykins> bus: oh and which version
<bus> daftykins no sir it is vmware player 64 bity
<bus> version 6.0.3
<Nosophorus> My computer freezes when playing HD videos on VLC 2.0.8. How can I solve that?
<daftykins> is that latest? i don't use player
<navetz> can someone please tell me how to disable the alt key using the menus in ubuntu? For example if I press alt+s the Server menu dropdown shows up in xchat.
<OerHeks> Nosophorus, maybe trusty 14.04 with vlc  2.2.0 runs better?
<bus> daftykins I think so. I have VirtualBox installed but I can't get 3d acceleration to work
<daftykins> bus: alright well i think 4K is new enough to be an issue for them and not here
<Nosophorus> OerHeks: Well, I can't say that, cause I'm using 12.04
<Nosophorus> OerHeks: When I was using the 3.8 linux kernel, I got some kernel panics too.
<daftykins> Nosophorus: memtest?
<OerHeks> Nosophorus, maybe your videocard/driver is the bottleneck
<Nosophorus> daftykins: I haven't tried that. Do you think there will be any chances of this problem vanishing after memtest?
<daftykins> Nosophorus: memtest is diagnostic, it does not fix bad RAM
<Nosophorus> OerHeks: It's an older computer, pal. A Pentium D 2.66 GHz with no video card. =]
<Nosophorus> daftykins: The ram is pretty new. Less than 4 months old.
<daftykins> age means nothing
<war10ck> I can't install these fucking fonts "Fixedsys Excelsior"
<daftykins> keep the language family friendly, thanks
<reisio> excelsior!
<OerHeks> Nosophorus, then it is a hardware issue, low specs.
<daftykins> ^ utter rubbish
<OerHeks> Nosophorus, hd video needs a double core nowadays
<daftykins> OerHeks: that's what a Pentium D is.
<Nosophorus> OerHeks: It's a dual core.
<Nosophorus> daftykins: What did you say about Pentium D?
<daftykins> that they're dual-core.
<daftykins> anyway, no point discussing further until the system is proven stable
 * Nosophorus lays down his plasma rifle. . .
<daftykins> so memtest o'clock.
<daftykins> at least 3 passes
<Nosophorus> daftykins: I was joking about Pentium D. I'll do that memtest later and report here. Thank you for the pointer, pal. =]
<Matthew_05> Where would I find the Logitech 3D Extreme Pro Joystick XML file on Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> memtest sure can tell if something is wrong with ram
<Nosophorus> OerHeks: This problem I'm having is curious cause when playing low res videos, it doesn't happen at all.
<cfhowlett> Nosophorus, low-res places less demand on the system to perform ...
<Nosophorus> cfhowlett: Yeah. . .
<Matthew_05> I'm trying to open an XML file and it says it's "not a regular file"
<Matthew_05> on gedit
<daftykins> Matthew_05: run "file /path/to/xml"
<Matthew_05> thanks ill try
<Matthew_05> daftykins: It says "symbolic link to.. /js0".. and it wont open. I'm new to ubuntu so I may be doing it incorrectly
<war10ck> When I change my cursor theme, nothing changes, only when I go on internet the cursor change
<daftykins> Matthew_05: just "/js0" ? seems odd
<Matthew_05> daftykins: the xml file is in dev/input/by-id
<bus> can you set resolutions in terminal?
<daftykins> bus: i still think you're fighting a lost cause. especially as i've told you the issue is vmware and you're not even sure if your player is up to date. play with 'xrandr'
<azizLIGHT> How do I install ubuntu encrypted / and swap with one key
<daftykins> Matthew_05: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "ls -al /dev/input/by-id/ | pastebinit"
<daftykins> Matthew_05: i'm assuming /dev/input/by-id/ is where the xml is
<xangua> war10ck: tried to log in and log out¿
<bus> daftykins it is fully updated. ok then I guess I can't do anytthing
<war10ck> xangua: I try already
<bus> daftykins I know it is vmware for sure, before I had windows installed I had ubuntu natively installed and it would run 4k no problem
<daftykins> bus: yeah play with xrandr then
<bus> daftykins I would of preferred to just dual boot but wasn't able to identify the partition I made
<Matthew_05> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8462837/
<daftykins> bus: maybe you should've come in here regarding the dualboot issue ;)
<bus> XD I could delete the virtual machine and go back into the booting..if you don't mind hahaha
<Matthew_05> daftykins: im trying to open usb-logitech
<Matthew_05> extreme 3d
<daftykins> bus: way too late time of day for me to assist, but you could definitely get help in here with it.
<daftykins> Matthew_05: none of those are an XML file
<Matthew_05> daftykins: Wait, those are the wrong files i'm trying to open.. I think I figured it out
<daftykins> Matthew_05: what it's sayig is that "usb-Logitech_Logitech_Extreme_3D-joystick" is symbolically linked to /dev/input/js0 - because it's an input device that's been allocated to joystick 0
<daftykins> *saying
<Matthew_05> daftykins: yep I got it
<Matthew_05> I got it anyways, but thanks for your help
<daftykins> np
<bus> daftykins, understandable. thank you so much for everything to this point
<daftykins> np
<bus> when I type xrandr it says it is connected to Virtual1, so when I run sudo xrandr --Virtual1 --3840x2160 it tells me unrecognized option --Virtual1
<daftykins> hmm, read the man page, i dunno
<Aaraigathor> Hello everyone. I have having an issue with my ubuntu server running RAID1. Can someone help me?
<war10ck> how I can custom my taskbar like this : http://nmap.org/images/matrix/matrix-hack-screen2.png
<daftykins> !ask | Aaraigathor also consider #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Aaraigathor also consider #ubuntu-server: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bus> if I run ubuntu from usb nothing can be saved right?
<RustyShackleford> I'm trying to add a ppa without editing sources.list manaully
<Aaraigathor> I get this error on boot: "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported. Press any key to continue..." then it continues to boot normally. I found the fix online, it is at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754921    I do not understand how to apply this fix, what do I do? Thanks
<ubottu> Debian bug 754921 in grub-common "[PATCH] grub-mkconfig: Disable recordfail on non-writable LVM or RAID partitions" [Important,Open]
<RustyShackleford> this is the ppa I want to add: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gqrx/snapshots/ubuntu
<RustyShackleford> and the command I tried: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gqrx/snapshot"
<daftykins> RustyShackleford: PPA's are added in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<RustyShackleford> well I'm trying to just use add-apt-repository
<jackreacher> whuzzup
<daftykins> above i see snapshot vs. snapshots
<bus> oh WOW I figured out why my flippin dual boot install didn't work. What file system is required FAT32?
<RustyShackleford> daftykins, oh good catch
<RustyShackleford> i hate when your problem is only a typo
<AssociateX>  I set up vsftpd but I can not access it publicly. What am I missing?
<AssociateX> RustyShackleford, dito that!
<bus> god damn I am a bloody moron. Gonna reboot into usb installer...gonna login here with laptop gonna need it fml
<Aaraigathor> I get this error on boot: "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported. Press any key to continue..." then it continues to boot normally. I found the fix online, it is at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754921    I do not understand how to apply this fix, what do I do? Thanks
<ubottu> Debian bug 754921 in grub-common "[PATCH] grub-mkconfig: Disable recordfail on non-writable LVM or RAID partitions" [Important,Open]
<bus> Okay gents. Here is the problem. In windows I created a 15 gb partition as FAT32. It said it was healthy. Now when I am in Ubuntu installer, it shows just my main SSD. /dev/sda > free space 250059mb and does not show the other partition, where did I go wrong?
<daftykins> bus: you need to make unallocated space for ubuntu, not a FAT partition
<daftykins> ubuntu can't be installed to FAT
<war10ck> When Im in a folder by the terminal, how I can go back without close the terminal ? whats the command?
<reisio> war10ck: cd -
<war10ck> thank you
<bus> daftykins: damn, ok. I will reboot back into windows on that machine then
<daftykins> bus: nah you can partition in ubuntu's installer ;)
<bus> daftykins: how though? it only shows my windows partition what if I erase it
<daftykins> bus: screenshot?
<daftykins> bus: also "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<war10ck> can I install Safari without Play on Linux ?
<bus> daftykins haha it says you are trying to send an ampty document, will print screen work in ubuntu ?
<bus> daftykins I took one and saved it to desktop
<daftykins> bus: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" are you sure? how about "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> (it's a lower-case L, not I)
<reisio> war10ck: win32 safari is way outdated/abandoned anyways
<bus> oh crap, I was typing a 1
<bus> not L
<reisio> war10ck: what do you want it for?
<Kwaku> hey, I keep trying to open things in gedit using the gui or with Bluefish and both programs freeze. This also happens when I try to save sometimes.
<thanmustoki> ok
<reisio> Kwaku: "things"?
<war10ck> Just for try
<Kwaku> reisio, html files, css, or txt files
<bus> daftykins http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r733/hardtail75/ss_zps12afbc66.png~original
<reisio> Kwaku: for what, web dev?
<christin> dyjnhftxhbzfdvgsd\gvsd\gfhgydhjmyukmugikuigl
<bus> daftykins after typing sudo parted -l | pastebinit correctly, there is just a white block and it won't accept any input
<Kwaku> reisio, yeah, some of them are remote. Most of the time it's local. Either way, I rarely ever get to even choose a file to open/save
<reisio> Kwaku: oh
<christin> its just that i have three breasts
<reisio> christin: mmhmmm
<war10ck> whats is this ?
<christin> ok something is wrong with mirc
<christin> all bots are you
<reisio> war10ck: the ubuntu help channel?
<daftykins> bus: are you sure Windows is on that thing?
<christin> the same person and one or two real
<bus> daftykins yes sir the 250gb drive is my only ssd in the computer
<ObrienDave> nothing is real
<christin> you are defenetly not real
<christin> you cant love do you
<Aaraigathor> I get this error on boot: "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported. Press any key to continue..." then it continues to boot normally. I found the fix online, it is at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754921    I do not understand how to apply this fix, what do I do? Thanks
<ubottu> Debian bug 754921 in grub-common "[PATCH] grub-mkconfig: Disable recordfail on non-writable LVM or RAID partitions" [Important,Open]
<daftykins> !ops | christin
<ubottu> christin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phunyguy> daftykins: what is the emergency?
<phunyguy> christin: can we help you with something?
<daftykins> troll / bot - needs removing.
<war10ck> Can I open the chat in the terminal ?
<phunyguy> daftykins: why?
<daftykins> scroll up.
<christin> im defently a trollllllllllllllllllllllll ok???????????????????
<christin> but much more prefer it
<christin> this way
<phunyguy> christin: this is a support channel for ubuntu.  Please stick to support questions and answers.
<christin> ok
<daftykins> bus: do "sudo parted -l" on its' own (or "sudo fdisk -l" and paste the output manually to paste.ubuntu.com
<bus> daftykins sure thing boss. when I go to close the current terminal it says the process is still running, should I terminate it and start a new one or just leave it and start a new one?
<daftykins> terminate
<bus> daftykins paste.ubuntu.com/8463014/
<daftykins> ok and the other one? (fdisk)
<lucas_> oiii
 * daftykins nudges bus
<lakitu> hi, i am helping my disabled ex-neighbor get a screencast to video minecraft on his new kubuntu machine. he is not allowed internet (stupid grouphome), so he has to download e.g. Kazam (http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/kazam_1.0.6-0ubuntu1_all.deb.html) onto a sd card or whatever, & trasnfer it to computer
<lakitu> to his offline kubuntu desktop
<bus> daftykins sorry I did not hear the sound notification I will do the fdisk right now
<lakitu> what is the easiest way to install new software for him, given his situation?
<timTab> I'm having trouble with bluefish and gedit closing when i try to open documents.  I cant even get to choose a file befor it freezes. Any suggestions?
<bus> daftykins paste.ubuntu.com/8463032/
<daftykins> lakitu: find the .deb's, download and install them
<lakitu> what about dependencies?
<daftykins> lakitu: same deal.
<lakitu> no way to download a deb & all dependencies in one go?
<daftykins> not that i know of
<lakitu> aw
<lakitu> there's gotta be
<daftykins> bus: ok well at least fdisk sees the partitions
<bencc> how can I install 1:4.3.2~rc2-0ubuntu1 from the libreoffice ppa?
<bencc> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/libreoffice-4-3
<Avryn> lakitu: quick google brings up http://askubuntu.com/questions/80665/how-can-i-direct-apt-get-to-download-package-and-its-dependencies-to-some-other
<lakitu> thanks
<daftykins> bus: i really don't know why parted isn't running for you, perhaps your system is EFI capable but it hasn't booted in EFI mode.
<Erto> I have got a bad sector on my HDD. Currently running ubuntu 14.04 . Do I have to get a new HDD right now?
<daftykins> Erto: wasn't i talking to you earlier and didn't i tell you exactly what to do?
<Erto> daftykins I lost some messages from you due to a blackout last night...
<Erto> sorry
<bus> daftykins weird...I really do not know myself. so is it a good thing that fdisk can read it?
<daftykins> bus: well kinda, but as it says it thinks it sees sda is GPT
<eeee> bus: confirm with gdisk
<daftykins> Erto: backup, use the HDD manufacturer's software to zero fill the disk (or zero fill it with 'dd') then restore your data. if the disk is in warranty though, just RMA it
<bus> eeee how do I do that sudo gdisk -l ?
<troy> test
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<troy> sorry.
<daftykins> you will be!
<eeee> bus: sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<bus> eeee: Found valid MBR and GPT, which do you want to use? 1 - mbr 2 -gpt 3 - create blank gpt
<eeee> O.o
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> figured it was a wonky setup
<eeee> bus: ctrl+c
<daftykins> eeee: i could do with you taking over bus's ticket if you wouldn't mind actually :) i must sleep once again! bus has a windows install on an SSD and wants to dualboot, currently has a FAT partition at the end of the disk which can be nuked to make space. here's what ubiquity saw - http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums/r733/hardtail75/ss_zps12afbc66.png
<bus> that will override the anser?
<Erto> daftykins: If I do nothing, the bad sectors will increase and any data i write may be lost?
<eeee> bus: yeah it should kill the program
<Erto> right?
<bus> eeee ok done.
<daftykins> Erto: they might, iirc your bad sector is in 'pending' and hasn't been reallocated yet.
<bus> daftykins I think you for all your time and effort .... much appreciated it!
<daftykins> bus: np :) good luck
<bus> thank*
<eeee> daftykins: ok, gnight :)
<bus> eeee: if you don't mind, what the heck should I do now?
<eeee> ok, let's see the partitions
<eeee> type sudo parted -l
<eeee> ( it's an L not 1 )
<gkatsev> is there a good page overview for memtest?
<daftykins> !memtest
<eeee> bus: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<daftykins> damn it.
<bus> eeee: it takes me back to this paste.ubuntu.com/8463014/
<nownot> how would I create symbolic link of folder contets to another folder? I dont want the containg folder just teh contents
<eeee> bus: is this a win8 machine?
<bus> yes
<bus> win8.1
<eeee> ok
<eeee> press yes
<bus> ok done
<eeee> ok
<eeee> can you paste what you see?
<bus> sure give me a second
<bus> eeee: paste.ubuntu.com/8463108/
<Loshki> gkatsev: http://www.memtest.org/
<casteador> hiyas
<eeee> bus: try gdisk -l /dev/sda
<eeee> if it asks if it's gpt say yes
<casteador> some one have a intel hd4600 ubuntu 14.04 64bits ?
<casteador> i have a lenovo y5070 wit intel i7 and it dont work very good :(
<lotuspsychje> casteador: define your problem mate
<bus> eeee; it brings me back to the first time you asked me that, do I want GPT or blank GPT?
<eeee> say use gpt
<casteador> low performance :(
<eeee> ( not blank )
<casteador> my old laptop is intel hd3000 and it work more fast
<lotuspsychje> casteador: did you check your additional drivers list?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: the restricted drivers
<casteador> say dont need
<lotuspsychje> casteador: performance on what exactly is slow?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: and i try wit this driver https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<bus> done eeee....I think it may have erased my windows now...
<lakitu> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/apt-offline.8.html fwiw, re offline package management
<lotuspsychje> casteador: did you install ubuntu with internet enabled and updates during setup?
<bus> I really hope not, I do not have an install disc lol
<eeee> bus: what did it say?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: nope
<bus> let me pastebin it
<eeee> ok
<casteador> i install wit no internet and next i make update and upgrade
<lotuspsychje> casteador: its recommended to install with internet, to let ubuntu find correct drivers
<bus> eeee; paste.ubuntu.com/8463135/
<casteador> lotuspsychje: i have a lenovo y5070
<lotuspsychje> casteador: i would reinstall, internet on, updates during setup, and 3rd party software on
<casteador> the first time i install i use internet but give the same problem
<gkatsev> Loshki: thanks but doesn't seem to have the information I wanted. I guess my question was too general. Wanted an overview of features and how to use them. Also, what the output in the display means. How to read it, etc
<lotuspsychje> casteador: use cable for first setup
<casteador> lotuspsychje: yes i install it the first time wit lan cable
<lotuspsychje> casteador: same machine?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: this is the second time install :P
<casteador> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<eeee> bus: ok, when you booted the cd, did you see a tiny man at the bottom?
<lotuspsychje> casteador: wich driver did it use first time for graphics?
<bus> eeee; I do not recall, and I am using USB installer
<lotuspsychje> casteador: paste lshw -C video plz?
<eeee> ok
<bus> eeee; Do you think my windows is ok? I had to pay to get it installed because I didn't have access to a cd unfortunately
<eeee> bus: it should be ok, we can always fix the partition table
<eeee> try to boot into it
<eeee> and also go into the bios and see if uefi is enabled or legacy
<bus> ok I am trying to boot into windows real quick
<bus> thank god it loads lol
<bus> I will check bios right now for you
<casteador> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/EQbDq0v7
<skbly7> how can i know whats the timeslice of my machine (except sched_rr_get_interval())
<lotuspsychje> casteador: you have 2 graphics cards, wich one you gonna use?
<bus> eeee where should I be looking for eufi?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: i try to install the nvidia but it give a error and need to reinstall all :(
<eeee> under boot options
<casteador> lotuspsychje: the more easy intel
<lotuspsychje> casteador: thats just why this get corrupted, your intel is onboard mobo card yes?
<Snake2k> Humans
<bus> eeee I see something called boot\secure boot mode enabled, os type windows uefi mode
<casteador> yes
<casteador> lotuspsychje: this is a laptop
<eeee> does it mention legacy mode anywhere?
<lotuspsychje> casteador: how about you disable intel crad in bios, and reinstall ubuntu with cable
<lotuspsychje> casteador: see if ubuntu chooses correct nvidia driver automatic
<casteador> lotuspsychje: ok i will try thanks
<casteador> :)
<lotuspsychje> casteador: 2 cards enabled at once is asking for trouble
<cerberblue> Attempting to use socat with the pktinfo option, yet not getting the source ip of the packet. Any ideas?
<casteador> lotuspsychje: sorry for me english i speak spanish  jejeje
<casteador> lotuspsychje: this is the first laptop get wit 2 cards :P
<casteador> lotuspsychje: thanks for all
<lotuspsychje> casteador: your nvidia card has no driver module loaded, that might explain bad performance
<bus> eeee I went through all the menus I can't find anything else..weird
<ghosTM55> hi all
<casteador> lotuspsychje: but the drivers for nvidia is more easy install not ?
<eeee> bus: ok i guess uefi is enabled
<bus> eeee very odd
<eeee> bus: boot the liveusb, if there's a tiny man at the bottom it means it's either booting in legacy mode, or it's a 32bit iso
<bus> I did download the 64bit
<eeee> ( it's 64bit though right? )
<eeee> ok
<bus> but ok, I will try
<bus> eeee no tiny man, it asks me to try/install/oem install/check for defects
<lotuspsychje> for all those who are interested: developers have released RTM version of ubuntu-touch, and still need all the help they can for more info: #ubuntu-touch
<eeee> bus: ok
<jjacklin> Good Morning, just a quick question as google isnt being very helpful. Is there a way to view what packages need installing on an update without carrying it out.
<Aaraigathor> I get this error on boot: "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported. Press any key to continue..." then it continues to boot normally. I found the fix online, it is at https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=754921    I do not understand how to apply this fix, what do I do? Thanks
<ubottu> Debian bug 754921 in grub-common "[PATCH] grub-mkconfig: Disable recordfail on non-writable LVM or RAID partitions" [Important,Open]
<jjacklin> would apt-get --no-act upgrade do this?
<bus> eeee - should I go back into ubuntu or do I need to fix the partition in windows?
<Snake2k> jjacklin: sudo apt-get upgrade --assume-no
<Snake2k> jjacklin: It should say no to the upgrades, -y for insta-yes lol
<eeee> bus: usually it's supposed to contain a gpt partition + a protective mbr ( so that fdisk doesn't think that there's free space it can use )
<Bashing-om> jjacklin: There is the option to decline the upgrade prior to pressing 'y' . The advisory of what the package manager will do is given.
<bus> I partitioned the 20gb as fat32, that is wrong right?
<eeee> bus: i guess that's fine, as in i dont think it's causing the problem
<bus> eeee; really, wow, ok.
<eeee> bus: you can't install ubuntu on it, but it won't cause parted to not see anything
<eeee> bus: try to see stuff from windows
<jjacklin> yeah I assumed that however I have read that sometimes apt-get upgrade does not query whether you want to commence with the installation or not. I was worried because I dont actually want to run the updates yet as I am scheduling them for one of our engineers
<bus> eeee: ok I will boot back into windows
<Snake2k> jjacklin: --assume-no will force a no, so it definitely won't hit the upgrade
<bus> eeee  - I have my c drive which is nfts healthy, then ubuntu 15gb fat 32 healthy
<jjacklin> cool thank you Snake2k
<Snake2k> jjacklin: Np
<eeee> bus: if you want you can delete the 15gb fat32
<eeee> if you have no data on it
<jjacklin> Snake2k, just to clarify am I putting in the command like this sudo apt-get upgrade --assume-no
<bus> eeee: deleted, no there is no data I just made it when I got on here so I could install ubuntu
<eeee> bus: does it mention anything to do with gpt or mbr ?
<bus> it says 14.65 gb unallocated now
<jjacklin> I have ssh'd into this via terminal and just tried to run command however I recieved an error so just wanted to make sure that I have entered it correctly
<Snake2k> jjacklin: Yep, you can try it and see if that's what you're looking for
<jjacklin> see I recieve back Command line option --assume-no is not understood
<bus> eeee: no nothing about gpt or mbr
<eeee> ok
<eeee> try to boot into ubuntu
<Snake2k> jjacklin: That's weird, I'd try it right now but my system is updated
<Snake2k> jjacklin: I tried it but it didn't give me "that" error
<bus> eeee: just leave the 15gb partition unallocated? alright
<Snake2k> jjacklin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8463221/
<eeee> bus: yeah
<bus> eeee: alright, install ubuntu not try right?
<eeee> no, try ubuntu
<eeee> then sudo parted -l
<eeee> if parted can't see anything most likely the installer wont
<Snake2k> jjacklin: There is also the "--dry-run" flag
<Snake2k> jjacklin: so "sudo apt-get upgrade --dry-run"
<eeee> bus: wait a sec, in the windows partition, did you see a bunch of partitions?
<jjacklin> yeah that worked, cool thank you. Its not registering any updates at the moment so nothing to schedule
<Snake2k> jjacklin: "-s, --simulate, --just-print, --dry-run, --recon, --no-act" anyone of those
<eeee> as in a first EFI partition ? (fat32) and others?
<Snake2k> jjacklin: Awesome np
<jjacklin> with the dry run does it just kind of run it in a pretend mode then
<eeee> or you literally meant a ntfs partition and the ubuntu one?
<gkatsev> hm... seems like memtest is saying Pass: 0, Errors: 78848, 90% through a single pass.
<Snake2k> jjacklin: I think it just goes through without caring about the input, it just prints and does nothing, dry run
<bus> eeee: I rebooted to the usb. But yes it literally said NFTS for my windows partition then FAT32 for the ubuntu partition
<Snake2k> jjacklin: I'm just reading the man page for the flags lol
<gkatsev> daftykins: thats probably bad, right? :P
<eeee> bus: if you're using uefi, you should have a fat32 efi partition
<jjacklin> cool thank you, learn something new everyday lol
<bus> eeee; I understand what you are saying, but it did not say that in the properties
<eeee> bus: that's quite odd, if you are using mbr, and you have left over gpt data it would cause ubuntu to not see partitions correctly
<Snake2k> jjacklin: The beauty of Linux Distributions! lol
<Snake2k> jjacklin: Np :)
<bus> eeee; I am not sure of what then, should I go back to windows and examine further?
<bus> eeee: quite frankly I am wishing I still had a solid os x machine, never had such frustration installing a guest os before
<Loshki> gkatsev: still there?
<eeee> bus: you can check in windows if the disk options are set to dynamic
<gkatsev> yes
<eeee> and if any options indicate if it's using mbr or gpt
<eeee> if it's using mbr, then all you have to do is remove the stray gpt data
<bus> alright back to windows I get
<gkatsev> Loshki: I am.
<Loshki> gkatsev: your memory is borked, or possibly your motherboard. memtest is pretty much go/no go. Either you get a clean run, or you get errors.
<gkatsev> Loshki: ok. Thanks. What step should I take next?
<bus> eeee: it literally says nothing else other than the storage properties and the drive name in disk utility
<gkatsev> for example, to see whether mobo is still good
<eeee> bus: open a command prompt
<eeee> type diskpart
<jjacklin> Snake2k, thats interesting just ssh'd  into a different ubuntu server and used the --assume-no flag and worked perfectly
<bus> actially my mistake, for "type" it says basic
<jjacklin> just a server being a douche lol
<bus> eeee; ok one sec
<bus> eeee: opened
<Loshki> gkatsev: change each RAM stick in turn until the error goes away. I think you can identify which bank is bad from the memtest output, but you'll have to rtfm for that.
<eeee> ok type list
<Snake2k> jjacklin: Lmao probably
<gkatsev> Loshki: ah, so, if memtest returns error for only one slot with any memory, it means the mobo is bad (perhaps in addition to memory)?
<bus> eeee: ok few options, disk, partition, volume, vdisk
<eeee> type disk
<eeee> list disk
<RustyShackleford> how do you swap caps and escape in unity?
<bus> eeee: disk 0 online 232gb free 14gb / disk 1 online 7980 mb free 0gb
<eeee> under GPT does it say anything ?
<Loshki> gkatsev: that's the idea. But a bad mobo is less common and much more hassle, so we change ram first. What model mobo, what model ram?
<eeee> that's your usb btw
<eeee> nevermind, i mean disk1
<eeee> does it say anything under gpt for disk 0?
<bus> DYN and GPT have no values
<eeee> ok, i found something on google
<bus> for both ssd and my usb
<eeee> go back to the disk utility
<gkatsev> Loshki: looking
<bus> ok
<eeee> right click on the disk
<eeee> select properties
<eeee> check the partition style
<bus> done
<bus> MBR
<eeee> ok
<eeee> then i guess you're using MBR
<eeee> and you need to remove the stray gpt data
<bus> this is for the 15gb partition
<eeee> hrm
<eeee> it should be for the whole disk
<gkatsev> Loshki: ASUS P7P55D LGA 1156 Intel P55 ATX Intel and CORSAIR XMS3 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX8GX3M2B1600C9
<eeee> try clicking on the first partition if you want
<bus> eeee: when I right click properties for the 15b there is a Volumes tab that tells me it is MBR, when I go to my main partition of windows, there is no volumes tab
<eeee> it should say the same
<eeee> ok, this is what i found on google However, if you go into Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Computer Management, select the Disk Management screen, right-click on the disk part (little box on the left, not the volume part) of the picture of the drive, and select Properties, you can read the "Partition Style"
<bus> eeee: MBR
<eeee> ok
<eeee> great
<eeee> boot into ubuntu
<bus> eeee: install ubuntu or try?
<eeee> try
<Loshki> gkatsev: I see one hit on google where the guy has a similar setup to yours and notes that corsair is not on the QVL. You've tried each 4GB module in slot 1, presumably?
<bus> eeee: ok it is loaded
<gkatsev> Nope.
<eeee> ok
<Loshki> gkatsev: ok, try a single 4GB module in slot 1. Run memtest overnight.
<gkatsev> Loshki: ok. What should I look for in the morning?
<eeee> bus: type sudo fixparts /dev/sda
<eeee> that should search for stray gpt and remove it
<Loshki> gkatsev: You want zero errors. Anything else is bad. If it's clean, your mobo and 4GB unit are good. If it's not, repeat with the other 4GB module.
<bus> eeee; it asks me to delete them that is ok then
<eeee> yeah
<gkatsev> Loshki: Then why would I get a bunch of errors in a general test?
<bus> says warning 0xEE partition doesn't start on sector 1 this can cause problems with some os's, MBR command:
<eeee> it's ok
<Loshki> gkatsev: memtest writes patterns to memory & reads them back again. If they don't match, it's an error...
<eeee> don't change it
<bus> what do I do just press enter? it's asking for an input
<eeee> press w i think
<eeee> or h for help
<Loshki> gkatsev: you already have errors. We're trying to narrow it down to a particular piece of RAM, or your mobo.
<eeee> bus: you mean the warning?
<bus> eeee: i think so
<eeee> press enter
<gkatsev> Loshki: oh, I see, I misread what you meant.
<bus> when I press enter it just says MBR command (? for help):
<eeee> ok
<eeee> press ?
<gkatsev> Loshki: you meant that particular stick is good and the mobo is good. Then I can look to see if any other sticks are bad.
<eeee> if there's a write to disk,
<eeee> press the command
<gkatsev> Loshki: what if they all end up coming up bad?
<bus> gives me commands for toggle the active boot flag, recompute all chs values, set partition as logical, etc.
<eeee> is there a write to disk?
<bus> yes, W is write the MBR partition table to disk and exit
<eeee> ok, press w
<Loshki> gkatsev: then it's probably the mobo. Depending on prices, you might decide to beg/borrow a known good RAM card to make absolutely sure.
<Loshki> gkatsev: any history on this system? Did it ever work?
<gkatsev> Loshki: I may have my old RAM sticks still, since I upgraded to these later on.
<gkatsev> Loshki: yep, been working for 2 years
<gkatsev> the mobo is from 2009
<bus> ok it is done eeee
<eeee> ok, great
<eeee> try to reboot
<bus> to windows or just back to ubuntu
<eeee> check if windows is still there :P
<bus> omfg
<eeee> and then boot the live cd
<bus> lol ok
<eeee> lol, i'm j/k :)
<bus> I hope so hahaha
<bus> ok so don't reboot then?
<bus> XD
<Loshki> gkatsev: ok, so you know what to do for now?
<eeee> lol, no reboot
<eeee> i mean, reboot
<bus> ok thank god windows is still there lol
<eeee> and do check windows, it wont harm, just incase
<eeee> ok, good
<bus> it is there
<bus> back to linux?
<eeee> boot the live cd
<eeee> yup
<bus> live cd meaning the installer this time?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> installer should see the partition now
<gkatsev> Loshki: I think so. Run each stick through memtest. If all fail, try a known working RAM stick. Otherwise, probably mobo is busted in addition to RAM
<bus> before the options came up it said cannot see header
<bus> then it loads
<eeee> where?
<bus> just after my Asus logo for bios
<eeee> weird
<eeee> did it do that the first time you rebooted ? without the livecd?
<gkatsev> Loshki: can I ping you tomorrow if I have more questions?
<bus> only when it was booting to theu sb
<bus> usb, not windows
<gkatsev> (in here)
<Loshki> gkatsev: of course. I'm usually on about this time.
<gkatsev> Loshki: alright, thanks! :D
<eeee> ok
<eeee> bus: it's not a big deal i guess
<bus> eeee; it seems to be frozen at the preparation stage where you select to download updates while installing
<bus> I can move aroudn with the keyboard but the mouse is just spinning
<eeee> bus: hmm
<eeee> did it see the partitions yet
<eeee> bus: try to exit the installer
<eeee> then sudo parted -l
<bus> eeee: it won't exit the installer, it allows me to pull up the window but when I press quit nothing happens, the cursor just keeps spinning
<eeee> ok reboot
<eeee> try ubuntu
<eeee> i think cause you're using mbr and booting in uefi it would be a problem
<bus> alright I had to just use the reboot button
<bus> failed image
<bus> failed to load header
<bus> then it goes to the grub options
<eeee> i think the image got corrupt
<bus> there were a few more lines but couldnt catch them all in time
<eeee> i think you'll have to make the live usb again
<eeee> did you checksum the iso before writing it btw ?
<bus> no I did not
<bus> its virtually unusuable now
<bus> the keyboard shortcuts window is frozen ontop of the installer
<bus> lol
<eeee> heh
<bus> ok so boot back to windows and recreate this usb isntaller?
<eeee> yup
<bus> ok
<eeee> if you feel like checksumming you can use this i guess http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=11533
<eeee> never tried it though
<bus> I think the iso was ok, it worked for virtual box
<eeee> ok
<eeee> what im thinking about is how is this going to work
<eeee> if the bios is set to uefi
<eeee> and you are using mbr for windows
<eeee> and ubuntu installer is loading in uefi
<eeee> it'll try to install grub-efi
<eeee> but there's no efi partition
<eeee> unless your bios is set to uefi
<eeee> i mean mbr
<bus> so do you think the technician from canada computers installed the wrong version
<bus> I am using the installer should I format the usb too?
<eeee> i think it was a uefi/gpt machine
<eeee> and he installed windows without efi/mbr
<bus> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bus> I guess I should format it since it has the old one on there right?
<eeee> efi/ with mbr
<bus> there is no way to specify that with the usb installer
<eeee> yeah you could format it
<eeee> in step 3 it says format
<Akayllin> hey guys i have a problem trying to compile glibc-2.20 on ubuntu 14.04. it keeps failing at elf/tst-xmmymm :\ I don't know how to fix it but I need to install it for the header files for other programs
<bus> ok it is writing the information to disk
<Akayllin> any advice?
<bus> eeee: don't remember it taking this long before, says 7 hours remaing wtf? lol!
<eeee> lol
<bus> now its gone up to 8 hours wtf?
<bus> it was literally 20 seconds the first time
<eeee> ok
<eeee> hold on
<bus> 10hours haha , alright
<eeee> cancel it
<bus> done
<bus> now its gone to the first installer and says done
<bus> lol
<stangeland> wauw.... the dist upgrade worked flawlessly :) kudos to ubuntu folks
<Akayllin> is there anyway to get a compiled version of glibc that i can just install to the system without having to compile?
<gkatsev> Loshki: hm... either I'm putting the memory in the wrong slot or my machine won't boot with only one of the sticks inside.
<gkatsev> Loshki: apparently it was a wrong slot. Apparently slot 1 is labeled B1 on my mobo
<gkatsev> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<stangeland> Akayllin, what is glibc used for ?
<eeee> bus: still there?
<bus> eeee: yessir
<eeee> sorry, i got dc
<bus> no problem, i canceled that long part and the original installer says complete
<guideX> I heard there's a way to get ubuntu 14 with gnome2, is it true?
<bus> eeee: should i try to go back to the installer with this or do we have to do it again?
<Akayllin> strangeland: it is the c library headers basically
<eeee> bus: did the liveusb finish?
<bus> yea
<eeee> ok try to boot it
<eeee> and click on try ubuntu
<bus> ok
<bus> eeee: ok I am clicking the something else button for installation type
<eeee> ok
<zenlike> Rawr, I can't figure out how to get a script to execute some xrandr commands and stuff when my computer starts up
<eeee> wadie, is that you?
<zenlike> I have a script in /etc/init.d/ with the right +x permissions but it won't run
<eeee> nevermind
<__unik> Is there any Linux viruses ?
<bus> now it shows everythinf properly, sd1 367mb sda2 234gb and freespace 15gb
<zenlike> __unik, yes, you can write one yourself if you want :)
<bus> eeee; so freespace 15gb is obviously what we want I can install now there right
<eeee> zenlike: you'd have to put them in the /etc/rc?.d/
<eeee> zenlike: put them in your ~/.profile
<zenlike> eeee, oh, what's the difference between then?
<zenlike> will ~/.profile run on start even if a terminal isn't opened?
<eeee> yeah it will
<eeee> it will run right after you login via lightdm
<__unik> zenlike: I have never heard about viruses in Linux. Haven't been fixing problem occurred by viruses in linux, too
<__unik> either
<eeee> bus: yeah
<bus> eeee; no root file system defined please fix this from the partitioning menu
<eeee> bus: click on the freespace and press on the +
<eeee> format to ext4, mount at "/"
<bus> ah ok
<eeee> (assuming you don't want a swap partition)
<zenlike> __unik, Sure, they're more rare, but naturally there are viruses, rootkits, etc. on every OS
<bus> mount point is greyed out for me
<eeee> what are the options before it
<eeee> did you select ext4?
<bus> type = logical, location beginning, use as ext4 journaling
<eeee> make the type primary
<Akayllin> any new people successfully compiled glibc on ubuntu 14.04 server 64 bit
<Akayllin> any version
<eeee> if you want
<bus> ok and what does swap mean eeee?
<bus> I just want to be able to go from ubuntu to windows
<bipul> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<bipul> !virtualbox
<eeee> swap is like extra RAM if you want, by using the hard disk
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<bus> eeee, ok it created now sda3 ext4 /
<eeee> if you have low RAM it's useful, and it's also required if you want to use hibernation ( you'd have to make a swap partition as big as your RAM and a bit more )
<bipul> I hope Virtualbox version 4.3.10 is the latest version.
<bus> I have 16gb ram DDR3 do you think it is necissary
<gkatsev> Loshki: looks like only one of my RAM sticks is bad. At least, one got errors instantly and one got no errors for a while. Going to run the "good" one overnite and also buy a new set of RAM.
<eeee> no it's not
<eeee> unless you want to hibernate
<Loshki> gkatsev: here's hoping...
<bus> ok thank you, it is isntalling
<eeee> bus: why is it sda3 ?
<bus> installing*
<eeee> isn't windows ntfs sda1 ?
<gkatsev> Loshki: but probably going to just buy 16GB new RAM. :)
<bus> eeee: sda1 was the backup 360mb, sda2 was the windows 235gb
<__unik> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<bipul> !vboxmanage --version
<bus> now it created sda3 after the freespace 15gb was done
<eeee> bus: backup 360mb?
<bus> yes I am not sure but when I was reading up on windows because it was a digital download from the microsoft store they install the recovery files i think
<eeee> bus: i thought you said windows disk manage said theres only ntfs?
<eeee> bus: that 360mb sounds like an efi partition...
<eeee> is it fat32?
<zenlike> eeee, ~/.profile for the xrandr command worked great, cheers
<bipul> Is Virtualbox version 4.3.10 is the latest version ?.
<eeee> zenlike: great
<zenlike> anyone have tips how to automatically remap caps lock to control in ~/.profile as well?
<bus> ahhhhm I am not sure now. shit. it's is installing now
<__unik> Isn't ubottu open source?
<bus> eeee does this screw up everything
<eeee> zenlike: use xmodmap
<eeee> zenlike: use xev , to get the keycode
<eeee> bus: i don't think so, i hope not
<zenlike> hm, I tried setxkbmap -option ctrl:nocaps in my ~/.profile, no nice
<zenlike> *dice
<bus> it is installing so far with no hiccups, cross my fingers
<eeee> zenlike: xmodmap -e "keycode 66=Control_L"
<eeee> zenlike: assuming you want left control
<bus> eeee; the moment of truth is upon us, it completed and says to restart XD
<eeee> hehe
<bus> ah shit it tried to boot from the usb again lol can i just pull it out
<eeee> yeah
<bus> ok it loaded into login
<zenlike> eeee, interesting, will give it a whirl
<bus> eeee: wow this is embarassing, it wont accept my password...must of made a typo lol
<eeee> lol seriously?
<bus> yup what a f'n joke I am
<bus> can't login lol
<eeee> lol, it seems odd
<eeee> maybe caps lock is pressed?
<eeee> or numlock or something
<bus> man I am certain I didn't make a type like I typed them both and it verified
<eeee> cause you have to type the pass twice
<eeee> yeah
<bus> OMG caps lock
<bus> gg
<eeee> did grub show up when you booted?
<bus> no, only when the usb was in
<bus> and ubuntu does not like my mouse apparently
<bus> I cant click anything
<eeee> is it a mouse or touchpad?
<bus> mouse
<eeee> try to unplug then plug back in
<bus> it's running software updates
<bus> I can't drag windows or anything
<bus> k
<bus> works now, weird
<eeee> can you open a terminal?
<bus> yup
<eeee> ok
<bus> opsn
<bus> open
<eeee> ok, type sudo parted -l
<bus> there are 3
<eeee> ok what's the 360mb one
<bus> 1 - nfts
<bus> flags is boot
<bus> software updates are done can i reboot now or gotta check terminal for more ?
<eeee> bus: did it ask you to reboot?
<bus> yeah
<eeee> ok
<eeee> reboot
<bus> just didnt know if youw anted me to type any more commands
<eeee> well there are a few
<bus> np its almost done
<bus> ok it's back in
<bus> terminal is up
<eeee> ok
<eeee> type df
<bus> my mouse is not working again lol
<eeee> is the /dev/sda1 mounted?
<bus> the only thing showing is sda3
<eeee> np
<eeee> ok
<eeee> type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bus> none,udev,tmpfs, etc
<bus> ok
<bus> moubnted I think
<eeee> ok, type ls -l /mnt
<bus> done
<eeee> what's does it say?
<bus> boot/bootmgr/bootnxt/bootsext,bak/recovery/sysvolinfo
<eeee> go to boot
<bus> cd boot ?
<eeee> yeah
<bus> says no such file or dir
<eeee> or just ls -l /mnt/boot
<galt2354> sound has quit working on my ubuntu 14.04 - i386 desktop box after updates which seem to have removed alsa and pulse audio.  reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio but still no sound.  seems alsa has no drivers.  how to fix?
<eeee> yeah
<bus> and I did it case sensitive
<bus> ok
<eeee> try ls -l /mnt/boot
<bus> loaded eee
<eeee> what's there
<bus> a bunch of files
<bus> but I can't scroll up
<eeee> use shift+ pageup
<eeee> or the scroll bar to the right
<bus> ok got it
<eeee> (it's hidden unless you put the mouse over it)
<bus> bcd/bcd.log1-3/bootstat,dat then a ton of filles like cs-cz
<eeee> ok i guess this is just a backup partition as you said
<bus> yeah i think so
<eeee> wondering why grub doesn't show up
<bus> when ubuntu loads
<bus> screen is black then flashes green dots
<bus> then flashes a purple border around the screen
<bus> then login loads lol
<eeee> ok
<eeee> type update-grub
<eeee> see if it mentions windows
<bus> so now everytime i use ubuntu i gotta unplig mouse?
<bus> says done
<bus> but i did that in sda1 is that a problem
<bus> shit
<eeee> no it's perfectly fine
<bus> ok
<eeee> sda1 is just mounted under /mnt
<eeee> that's all
<eeee> did it mention what it found?
<anyMoreHC> good
<knosys> hi all
<eeee> like found linux vmlinuz ....3.13.0-36-generic.... blabla
<bus> byes
<bus> that one there
<eeee> no windows stuff?
<bus> memtest yes
<bus> windows 8 loader
<eeee> windows 8 loader
<eeee> ok cool
<bus> on dev sda 1
<eeee> hmm
<knosys> what IRC do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<knosys> irc client
<DemonJester> when I am in ubuntu I use irssi
<knosys> im using weechat now.. but will be a bit hard to handle various servers... or maybe not im dont know yet
<knosys> i dont even know how to check all channel nicknames, scrolling down the list :P
<somsip> !alis | knosys
<ubottu> knosys: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<romance> knosys: type /script install buffers.pl
<romance> knosys: and then type /mouse enable
<romance> done
<knosys> thanks romance
<eeee> bus: im curious, can you type sudo efibootmgr -v ?
<bus> eeee: command not found
<eeee> ok
<bus> eeee: can the mouse issue be fixed with software or is that something i just gotta deal with physically?
<eeee> bus: which port are you using?
<bus> hdmi on the back on computer
<bus> er
<bus> wtf, lol, USB
<eeee> lol
<eeee> it might work if you try a different port
<eeee> bus: do you recall during the installation
<eeee> if grub was installed to the disk
<bus> eeee: ok no problem, so is everything ready to go then pretty much?
<eeee> or a partition?
<bus> eeee: i don't remember seeing anything stating grub details
<Thumpxr> Okay. Finally. I thought it will be easier to switch vom Windows to Ubuntu. But no. I will quit.
<eeee> bus: is windows booting?
<eeee> just so we're on the same page
<bus> let me check
<bus> i need to go into bios right
<bus> oh fuckj
<eeee> no
<bus> I hope so lol
<eeee> grub should appear and windows should be there
<eeee> try to hold shift while the pc boots
<bus> when I pressed del
<bus> it loaded grub
<bus> oh thank god windows is loading lmfao
<eeee> ok great
<bus> awesome windows work
<eeee> you just need to get grub to show then
<eeee> boot into ubuntu
<bus> ok
<eeee> and open a terminal
<bus> when i went reboot that time grub appeared
<bus> but i am logging in still
<eeee> ok
<bus> terminal is up
<eeee> ok type gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<bus> tbe ;rlgra
<bus> the program gksu is not installed
<eeee> ok
<eeee> you might want to install it, it's pretty useful
<bus> i can install it with sudo apt-get install gksu
<bus> k
<eeee> it's like sudo, but for gui
<bus> done
<eeee> if you ever want to launch a gui program with privileges use gksu
<bus> so run that command again?
<eeee> yeah
<bus> whoa
<bus> screen flashed
<bus> said a malicious software was found then the window went away
<bus> then could not get mouse
<bus> now it says restart, wtf lol
<eeee> weird
<eeee> which ubuntu is this btw
<bus> the newest one
<bus> 14 something
<eeee> 14.04?
<eeee> ok
<eeee> odd
<eeee> type sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bus> ok a bunch of menus laoded
<eeee> ok
<eeee> what goes GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT say?
<bus> 0
<galt2354> anyone able to help get sound working?
<eeee> ok
<eeee> change that to 10
<eeee> what goes GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET say?
<bus> true
<eeee> ok change that to fales
<eeee> *false
<eeee> bus: do you have a CRT monitor?
<bus> no it is uhd
<eeee> ok
<bus> changed to false
<bus> 4k resolution
<eeee> press ctrl+o to save
<bus> I think it is done
<bus> ok
<eeee> press ctrl+x to exit
<eeee> type update-grub
<eeee> sorry, sudo update-grub
<knosys> Guys i have just installed ubuntu 14.04 on my desktop computer, wich is very low cost. but have Geforce G210 , 4gb RAM, INTEL celeron 2,7mhz x 2. And i have the feeling that graphic card its not working as it should.. when i drag windows and all those movements in screen.
<bus> eeee: done
<eeee> ok
<eeee> restart
<bus> ok
<bus> grub loads
<eeee> ok
<bus> loaded ubuntu
<knosys> Can someone help me to invest if graphic driver its installed?
<PxlVision> ?
<knosys> investigate* :P
<bus> eeee: thank you so much for all of your help. i would never have done this without you
<eeee> bus: no problem
<bus> eeee: i wish i could return the favor
<eeee> bus: is the mouse working?
<eeee> bus: no need
<knosys> Aaah i think i have to install nvidia drivers, right? Ubuntu doesnt have by default, like it happens in other OS like windows
<bus> no it is not
<knosys> is that so?
<eeee> bus: did you try a different port?
<bus> only if i unplug it
<bus> eeee; trying new port now with reboot
<eeee> ok
<bus> eeee; same thing
<th3_mol3> wonder if anyone could help me
<bus> eeee; i don't think i can stay up much longer it is almost 3 am. i have to be up in a few hours lol. thank you so much for everything, at least now i can get started with my courses in ubuntu....cant thank you enough. will it be ok to ping you tomorrow sometime?
<th3_mol3> I have a dual monitor setup and on the login screen it chooses the right monitor as default
<eeee> bus: yeah sure no problem
<eeee> bus: btw if you have a usb-hub, it might solve the mouse issue
<th3_mol3> but when I log in the left is default
<th3_mol3> which is what I want
<bus> eeee; thanks so much mate. talk to you soon have a great night.. actually im not sure let me show you the mouse i have
<bus> eeee; http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat5.htm   maybe it is because of all the features
<eeee> bus: check in the bios for integrated peripherals
<bus> ok
<eeee> and disable the usb mouse support
<bus> I will make sure to do this tomorrow, if i have nay trouble i will let you know. i am gonna go pass out now. thanks again for everything. have a great day/evening wherever you are from
<eeee> ok, thanks you too
<antonio__> I've been having a really hard time extracting audio from a .mov file.  If I play the .mov as is, I only hear the guy I interviewed.  If I convert it to an mp3 I can only hear my voice.  Any ideas?
<cbxyh> 1
<jonne_> antonio__, which tools are you using to do the conversion?
<anyMoreHC> antonio:i've no idea
<antonio__> jonne_: I've tried ffmpeg, an online convertor, etc
<jonne_> ffmpeg can extract audio traks from videos, i'm assuming you're doing the conversion from 5.1 to stereo/mono or something
<anyMoreHC> antonio:maybe you should try a correct tool
<jonne_> what does file tell you about the file?
<jonne_> file mymovie.mov
<jonne_> copy the output into pastbin.ca
<abaddon> Hey guys, I'm having issues getting tint2 to work right in it's positioning. I try to set the settings to the top but it wont show. panel_position = top center horizontal
<anyMoreHC> abadddon:tint2 is what
<antonio__> anymorehc: what do you mean a correct tool?
<jonne_> i mean pastebin.ca
<abaddon> anyMoreHC: Sorry, it's a panel prog
<somsip> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11+svn20121014-1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<anyMoreHC> !info tini2
<ubottu> Package tini2 does not exist in trusty
<anyMoreHC> antonio:somewhere you did wrong
<braynichole> hi
<braynichole> hiiii
<abaddon> Bryanstein: yo
<abaddon> anyMoreHC: !info tint2
<somsip> abaddon: looks like top and center are mutually exclusive - use one or the other https://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/Configure
<anyMoreHC> !info tint2
<ubottu> tint2 (source: tint2): lightweight taskbar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11+svn20121014-1 (trusty), package size 142 kB, installed size 375 kB
<somsip> abaddon: ignore that - just read it properly
<abaddon> somsip: O.O How'd you find that???
<abaddon> somsip: Man...I've been looking everywhere. DX
<somsip> abaddon: no, ignore that. I read it wrong
<abaddon> somsip: XD I just noticed. I was trying it out,lol
<abaddon> somsip: I need to add that settings wise this is working on a dual display. I've set it to display on my left mon though
<somsip> abaddon: I have no idea. I was just looking in case there was something obvious. Bu tI can't help
<abaddon> somsip: It works fine on the bottom set to center but not top
<abaddon> somsip: Trust me, if you found somthing obvious i'ds hated you.... In a good but bad way too
<Guest60661> aa'
<kash> need help .... i am learnt to dual boot ubuntu with windows......now i want to  learn how to uninstall ubuntu  from dual boot /////help me guys
<|\n> hey guys, noob situation here... was trying to set it with a value much lower than 65535 and got "sysctl: setting key "net.core.somaxconn": Invalid argument" what should i read to get understanding on why i see this error at all?
<Raver> test
<somsip> !test | Raver
<ubottu> Raver: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<kimse> I have some kind of DNS problem with my desktop computer.
<kimse> I have some local hostname on my network
<kimse> which i cannot lookup using nslookup, host, dig etc
<ikonia> it is very unlikley that your dns server will know about devices on your local network
<kimse> however I cannot connect to the hosts using SSH, browser
<kimse> ikonia: It does
<somsip> kimse: do they have real DNS records (A, CNAME, etc) as I understand that's what dig & nslookup use
<kimse> corp network
<kimse> kimse@kimse-work-laptop ~ $ host mysql-lan.aras.local
<kimse> mysql-lan.aras.local has address 192.168.1.25
<ikonia> kimse: you just said they don't
<ikonia> "which i cannot lookup using nslookup, host, dig etc
<kimse> Oh
<kimse> sorry!
<kimse> I can lookup em up
<kimse> but i cannot connect
<ikonia> so in that case you don't have a dns problem
<kimse> kimse@kimse-work-laptop ~ $ ping mysql-lan.aras.local
<kimse> ping: unknown host mysql-lan.aras.local
<kimse> kimse@kimse-work-laptop ~ $ ping 192.168.1.25
<kimse> PING 192.168.1.25 (192.168.1.25) 56(84) bytes of data.
<kimse> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.25: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.756 ms
<kimse> I have a virtual Windows 7 on my ubuntu computer
<kimse> i works just fine (bridge network)
<ikonia> kimse: are these hosts on your network, or virtual hosts on your machine
<kimse> on my network
<ikonia> so what does the virtual windows machine have to do with it ?
<ikonia> why did you mention that ?
<kimse> ikonia: that it's connected to the same subnet as my Ubuntu
<kimse> and it can connect to the other hosts using their respective hostnames
<ikonia> kimse: on the ubuntu host, please do an "nslookup" against on of the hosts and pastebin the output please.
<kimse> http://pastebin.com/J8tEAQMb
<kimse> kimse@kimse-work-laptop ~ $ nslookup mysql-lan.aras.local
<kimse> Server:		127.0.1.1
<kimse> Address:	127.0.1.1#53
<kimse> Name:	mysql-lan.aras.local
<kimse> Address: 192.168.1.25
<kimse> sorry
<ikonia> pastebin
<unopaste> kimse you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<kimse> http://pastebin.com/fFc2YTnH
<kimse> thx ikonia
<ikonia> kimse: ok, so that looks good
<ikonia> kimse: can you do "ping mysql-lan.aras.local" and put the output in a pastebin pleease.
<kimse> host file: http://pastebin.com/g2GYVQ1f
<ikonia> kimse: no, not the host file
<kimse> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/J8tEAQMb
<kimse> see that paste
<kimse> includes ping
<kimse> and ssh to the mysql server using it's IP and stuff
<kimse> i think i know where you a going :)
<ikonia> kimse: I don't think you do
<kimse> ok
<kimse> anyway: http://pastebin.com/J8tEAQMb has ping test
<ikonia> kimse: can you please show me the output of /etc/resolv.conf
<sexyboy>  /33
<kimse> http://pastebin.com/XCbWEnkd
<ommark1> I have a problem with desktop freeze, anyone available to hear me out?
<barbi> ciao
<barbi> list!
<taaviz> Hi, Im using kubuntu 14.04. The problem i am facing is that whenever i minimize my windows to tray, the tray dissapeeaars
<ikonia> kimse: and now /etc/nsswitch.conf
<kimse> http://pastebin.com/35EPxEvn
<ikonia> kimse: for a test, just change "host dns" - nothing more
<kimse> ikonia: like this: http://pastebin.com/96yJArU4 ?
<taaviz> anyone?
<ikonia> kimse: perfect
<aul> Is it good or bad to create symlinks to your home folder, so that you can edit files, that apache2 for example needs, with a custom user?
<ikonia> taaviz: saying "anyone" is pointless
<taaviz> Yeah i pretty much assumed that, but my problem is really simple
<kimse> ikonia: works now!
<ikonia> aul: doesn't seem a good idea, doesn't seem "bad" but just seems to be a bit sloppy
<ikonia> kimse: ok, so change it to "files dns"
<taaviz> Ive used ubuntu 100 times i just forgot how to enable trays back
<ikonia> kimse: as in "hosts files dns"
<kimse> ikonia: still works
<aul> the problem i originally had was i couldnt edit files via WinSCP if they werent in my user's home folder. So i made a symlink for the relevant files, to my homer folder so i could use WinSCP to edit them. I dont know if there is a better way
<ikonia> kimse: perfect, leave it like that
<kimse> great
<kimse> ikonia: what seems to the problem?
<kimse> Or was
<ikonia> kimse: your machine was set to stop resolution if it didn't find it in files or mdins
<ikonia> mdns
<ikonia> so I just told it to use files, then dns
<ikonia> which is pretty much a sane config
<ikonia> well, it's pretty much what everyone in the world does
<kimse> ikonia: order of where to lookup
<ikonia> kimse: pretty much
<kimse> ikonia: but i heard from some network / dns guy once
<|\n> aul, there is some kind of SftpDrive tool, i bet there are analogs, more cozy sometimes for windows usage in that way, but winscp is "must have"
<kimse> that nslookup and dig / hosts works differently
<aul> What are the pros and cons of symlinking /var/www/ to your home folder?
<ikonia> kimse: that is correct
<|\n> aul, what is your end-goal?
<kimse> anyway thx alot ikonia :-)
<|\n> it doesn't worth it for editing configs
<aul> I want to edit the files with a user set up to specifically edit them. I want to avoid using root
<|\n> aul, i would recommend to get started from this http://www.exploit-db.com/papers/13199/
<|\n> to figure out pros and cons
<aul> allright i will check it out
<somsip> aul: normally you would not edit files on a live server. And if you do want to create files in your home, maybe you should use mod_userdir in Apache
<somsip> aul: this is a guide more specific to what you are trying to do http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/urlmapping.html
<ommark1> I have screen freezes almost every day. It started after installing Nvidia drivers on my Xubuntu 14.04. I can get rid of it by exiting the graphical environment (ctrl+alt+f6) and re-entering with ctrl+alt+f7. It is quite annoying though and I'm not sure how to solve this problem. What could be causing this?
<|\n> ommark1, it would be wise to come up with dmesg and/or syslog pastebin output links (via pastebin)
<aul> Im using putty to edit some files in my home directory. I was wondering what it means when a file name shows up green?
<ikonia> aul: it's just colours to represent different file type/permissions
<ommark1> dmesg pastebin http://pastebin.com/cRe7eBrv
<aul> allright. im afraid i might have screwed something up when manageging said permissions. Should i be worried that the files in the home dir are green? they didnt use to be
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> check the permissions
<ikonia> and make sure they are what you expect
<aul> allright. yea i should be good
<aul> would i need to make a file executable if apache2 needs it for a webpage? or is it fine with read only?
<ikonia> aul: read is fine
<aul> okay thank you very much
<drmagoo> aul: green means that the permission is set +x (which means it is executable)
<aul> okay cool
<violeteagle> Hi all, pardon me to be a pain, what is the OpenSuse channel if there is one?
<violeteagle> Is it on Freenode?
<nezuvian> morning gents o/
<somsip> !alis | violeteagle
<aul> maybe you wanna search google for opensuse IRC channel
<ubottu> violeteagle: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<squinty> violeteagle,  or just use your irc software to search for channels via "List of Channels" or similar
<violeteagle> squinty, Okay, I will have a look
<knosys> Hello, what would be the best results installing an nvidia card on ubuntu , open graphics for ubuntu?  or drivers from nvidia themselves?
<violeteagle> knosys, Probably drivers from Nvidia themselves.
<knosys> Okay , to install them, its possible to use aptitude ?
<hateball> knosys: Use the driver manager in ubuntu rather than pulling drivers from nvidia, is what is least painful
<somsip> !nvidia | knosys
<ubottu> knosys: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<drmagoo> knosys: either way, you will need the "build-essential" and "linux-headers-generic" packages installed before you begin
<knosys> Thanks!!
<MagicSpud> hello I want 3d acceleration but none of these drivers worked http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464531/ they turn my screen black. the only working driver is the nouveau
<Grimlock1182> gd morning afternoon night every one...
<PxlVision> merry kwanza!
<knosys> So, to install nvidia drivers should i , or shouldnt i , uninstll nouveau first? I really dont care if its difficult. I want the optimal result for my beautifull machine
<knosys> in the site you give me somsip, there say not to, but they give instructions to it... as if many people were really interested on doing so
<|\n> knosys, well, yes, but most brobably installing nvidia-current package will deal with noveau
<|\n> if not - blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/
<knosys> wich is the clean and correct way , healthy for the OS?
<knosys> because that site leaves some doubt :S
<hareldvd> greetings, need urgent help on installing postgresql-plperl. apt-get install postgresql-plperl says: postgresql-plperl-9.3 : Depends: postgresql-9.3 (= 9.3.5-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but 9.3.5-1.pgdg12.4+1 is to be installed
<|\n> knosys, doing it with the help of repo packages
<|\n> and which site you're talking about exatly
<knosys> those are not the software im seeking mate
<knosys> !nvidia
<|\n> wat?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<knosys> !nvidia |\n
<ubottu> \n: please see above
<knosys> lol
<knosys> !nvidia | |\n
<ubottu> |\n: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<knosys> that site
<knosys> oops first time already worked ... sorry didnt mean to spam
<|\n> knosys, what doubts this manpage causes?
<knosys> look , about if i should remove or not, the nouveau drivers
<knosys> they say: No!! dont do it, its bad!!
<knosys> but there are the instructions to do it
<knosys> so i guess there is some reason why people do it
<knosys> i wonder why, and if i should remove them too
<|\n> you primary goal is to disable one of them, will you remove it or not - on your choice, until packages list each other as conflicting ones, so thos howto reasonably mentiones `apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau`
<hateball> knosys: you have a gui to do all of this
<|\n> in general, next stage is doing what is written in there or getting nvidia-current package installed
<|\n> the way it is described in there should work, but i never tried that
<|\n> and it is the most safe i suspect, hateball ^
<knosys> hateball: with the nvidia closed-source drivers?
<hateball> knosys: Yes.
<hateball> |\n: Well it's the officially supported way :)
<knosys> then update to our metallic friend ubottu
<knosys> :D
<hateball> !drivers
<hateball> oh give me a break
<knosys> hahaha
<hateball> knosys: Yes go into driver manager, tick the box for which you want, and it is handled automagically
<hateball> ubottu: someone done spring-cleaned you a bit too mucbh
<ubottu> hateball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knosys> u told me to use driver manager in ubuntu
<knosys> im pretty new to ubuntu , ill look for that tool
<knosys> hateball: driver manager = mint, right?
<hareldvd> can I add  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org to /etc/apt/source.list ?
<hateball> knosys: Well, I run Kubuntu actually so my terminology might be off. But this has the right info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<knosys> thanks
<eeee> eeee
<knosys> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<knosys> lol
<knosys> srry
<knosys> hateball: there's a little more problem
<knosys> i dont find my model's driver
<knosys> but i see some kind of generic nvidia-graphics-drivers
<knosys> maybe tht package do the job?
<knosys> mine should be nvidia 200
<knosys> its a G210
<knosys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081649  < -- this helped
<MagicSpud> hello trying to upgrade rpm how can I find the 'corresponding db*-util package'?
<MagicSpud> corresponding db*-util package
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464798/
<RahulAN> Hii alll
<RahulAN> i am gettiing error when installing opencv libraries : Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ precise-security/main libavutil-dev armhf 4:0.8.15-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<RahulAN> 404 not found
<ph88> hey guys i have ubuntu 14 installed .. how can i get these colors for my terminal ??  https://github.com/pwaleczek/Argonaut-theme
<hipitihop> I have moved my existing 12.04 based mytbuntu HDD (front end + back end) to a complete new box, original was Nvidia based ION 330, new box is intel H97 Express based mobo with Core i5 , systems boots out of the box and myth runs, however I have two issues, no audio and mythtweb shows no listings or guide data. first step, audio, how do I force a fresh  re-config of audio ? My main goal is to reconfigure so that I get audio over HD
<hipitihop> MI
<MagicSpud> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464798/ how do I know wich dbutil package corresponds libd version?
<|\n> MagicSpud, db-util one?
<drmagoo> MagicSpud: db4.8-util ? as it says ?
<MagicSpud> this is the problem I am facing: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721914
<ubottu> Debian bug 721914 in rpm "WG: DB_VERSION_MISMATCH after dist upgrade" [Normal,Open]
<MagicSpud> I just upgraded ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04 and I was trying to install a rpm program
<|\n> MagicSpud, no luck with README.Debian ?
<swenzel> my speaker icon in the taskline is missing... on the loginscreen it is there but once i am logged in it is not... i tried to google but couldn't finde anything useful
<MagicSpud> so I opened the README.Debian as they told there and this is what I found: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464798/
<drmagoo> RahulAN: did you do an "apt-get update" before trying to install the package ?
<swenzel> I think it disappeared after I tried out installing wlan driver with ndisgtk but I'm not sure
<MagicSpud> as though it is not working I supposed the db4.8-util might be outdated
<MagicSpud> how do I find and install the updated one?
<bigbro> hello guy, I have just got here
<|\n> MagicSpud, what is wrong with trying the current repo version one? any concerns?
<|\n> MagicSpud, apt-get install db-util
<bigbro> I am newbie :-)
<shibboleth> I seem unable to bring up my built-in mobile/modem card. It's a Lenovo-branded Ericsson H5321gw called N5321gw
<MagicSpud> |\n yes same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464879/
<shibboleth> I have added the VID/PID to definitions in /lib/udev/rules.d/77-mm-ericsson-mbm.rules
<shibboleth> and I have added "options cdc_ncm prefer_mbim=N" to /etc/modprobe.d/ncm.conf
<MagicSpud> |\n and the install went smooth: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464883/
<|\n> http://iambusychangingtheworld.blogspot.ru/2014/07/fix-error-bdb0091-dbversionmismatch.html (c) google ?
<bigbro> could you help me to hack a wifi encrypted with wpa2 without using dictionaries?
<|\n> bigbro, i suspect you may violate freenode rules bringing it up like this, but hashcat, pyrite and google may help you
<k1l> bigbro: not in here. we dont support that sort of hacking
<bigbro> thanks |\n
<RahulAN> it worked
<bigbro> thanks k1l
<MagicSpud> |\n the db5.3_recover is asking me for more info?: $ db5.3_recover ./
<MagicSpud> usage: db5.3_recover [-cefVv] [-h home] [-P password] [-t [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.SS]]
<atomx> i've just bought a logitect keyboard, k270.
<atomx> It has ISO mechanical layout.
<atomx> I do not know how to set this layout in ubuntu
<atomx> any idea, please ?
<bigbro> is someone were able to use wiconnect on ubuntu 14.04?
<MagicSpud> hey I dont know what to type in point 3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464798/
<MagicSpud> if I type this: $ db5.3_recover ./
<MagicSpud> I get this: usage: db5.3_recover [-cefVv] [-h home] [-P password] [-t [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.SS]]
<ikonia> MagicSpud: that doesn't look like ubuntu
<MagicSpud> ikonia it is ubuntu but redhat package
<ikonia> MagicSpud: then you shouldn't be using it
<ikonia> MagicSpud: redhat packages are not designed for use with ubuntu
<ikonia> MagicSpud: hence why rpm is not installed on ubuntu/debian based systems
<MagicSpud> ikonia I need that program
<ikonia> MagicSpud: which program
<MagicSpud> ikonia http://sourceforge.net/projects/ostorybook/
<|\n> MagicSpud, sorry, distracted on job duties
<sennn> morning
<MagicSpud> \|n I am stuck at point 3
<MagicSpud> $ db5.3_recover ./
<MagicSpud> usage: db5.3_recover [-cefVv] [-h home] [-P password] [-t [[CC]YY]MMDDhhmm[.SS]]
<ikonia> MagicSpud: that info has nothing to do with those instructions are for rbuilding rpm databases
<bigbro> is someone using wiconnect on ubuntu 14.04???
<auscompgeek> MagicSpud: uhm, there's a .deb package on there. what are you doing?
<MagicSpud> really???
<ikonia> MagicSpud: look at what's it's doing
<MagicSpud> I am blind
<ikonia> MagicSpud: you need to talk to the people who make the software you want for help installing it on ubuntu if it's designed for redhat
<auscompgeek> ikonia: there's a debian package there
<MagicSpud> auscompgeek where the deb file is?
<auscompgeek> MagicSpud: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ostorybook/files/
<ikonia> amazing....
<ikonia> and a binary file
<ikonia> yet you shose the rpm
<ikonia> chose
<|\n> i still can't figure out what the problem is and what is the end-goal lol
<MagicSpud> OKAY thanks now I find I already downloaded that deb file before!
<|\n> maybe i'm slooow
<MagicSpud> lol
<MagicSpud> sorry for the sucker chat
<|\n> ok so when you type the command and it throws usage - means you did it wrong
<|\n> and most probably have to refer to manpages
<|\n> like man db5.3_recover
<|\n> hah
<kanda> whats up fellows
<bigbro> hey guys, you do not wanna talk about wiconnect??
<k1l> !find wiconnect
<|\n> bigbro, so there is some wiconnect, is that like network manage or smth?
<k1l> bigbro: its not in the ubuntu repos, so you might be better off with talking to the wiconnect guys
<ubottu> Package/file wiconnect does not exist in trusty
<ubuntu> hi
<bigbro> |\n: it is like connectify for windows
<|\n> bigbro, what is connectify for windows?
<|\n> oh, bigbro, do you want to set up wireless AP of yours on linux?
<k1l> bigbro: and you dont need wiconnect. you can make a wifi hotspot with the network-manager
<|\n> if that is dedicated box, you'd better go with hostapd
<bigbro> |\n: it helps to set up hotspot in order to share internet connection with smartphones
<kanda> who wants to play some teeworlds ? ! ..... anybody ?!
<uday> hello
<|\n> bigbro, oh, can't help here, if something doesn't have a keyboard i must keep sad silence
<k1l> kanda: better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigbro> |\n: thank you anyway
<|\n> but if you're going to set up classy wireless AP (not sure what the difference here), you might want to make sure that your wireless card, preferably pci one, supports AP mode while working in linux and it's native driver, the best shot here is atheros chipsets
<k1l> NM is just fine for this.
<uday> xiogbh
<MagicSpud> hey I am back again this nouveau driver is a crap I want to change it to privative nvidia driver but none of these worked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8465023/ please help you can see there which my graphics card is
<atomx> I ask again. What program to use in order to auto-detect for me the keyboard layout ?
<bigbro> k1l: the fact is I can't share my internet connection with my phone
<atomx> I do not know how to select the good layout.
<drmagoo> atomx: there is no program that autodetects. You have to go into system-settings and change that under keyboard
<k1l> bigbro: which ubuntu exactly? which desktop? what internet input device? what errors?
<atomx> thanks. I know that
<atomx> however, I do not know how to select the good model
<atomx> because I see in wikipedia that it is ISO mechanical layout
<atomx> however, whatever I choose, not all the keys fit their meaning
<drmagoo> atomx: what keyboard is it and what language/layout does it have ?
<atomx> Logitech K270 with layout this one:
<atomx> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Mechanical_and_visual_layouts
<atomx> ISO mechanical layout
<atomx> You see it there, in wikipedia
<bigbro> k1l: I am usint ubuntu 14.04, I was looking for a software to share my internet connection with my iphone 5, then I found wiconnect, but it is not launching at all
<atomx> It is US keyboard, with that "\|" key near left shift
<k1l> bigbro: you dont need wiconnect at all
<atomx> In this moment that key does not work
<bigbro> k1l: how can I manage?
<|\n> atomx, you tried that all on the first google link, right? http://askubuntu.com/questions/384758/name-of-detect-keyboard-layout-tool
<quantumpants> Can anybody advise me on the current issue with Grub?
<k1l> bigbro: go to the system tray, click onto the network symbol, then choose to "create new wireless network", fill out the fields, done
<atomx> gkbd-keyboard-display -g 1 does not really displays the good keyboard for me. It does not displays that key \| near shift
<adriennbox> hello everyone, who can tell me the command for get mouse on ubuntu 14.04? and command for get wifi on ubuntu 14.04? thx
<bigbro> k1l: I know this way, but I cannot share my eth0 internet connection by this way
<ph88> adriennbox: just connect the mouse with usb
<adriennbox> ph88 nope, i wanna use the mouse of the laptop but i dont remember wich command
<k1l> adriennbox: can you rephrase with more details? both should work ootb
<adriennbox> k1l i only wanna use my laptop mouse
<tlapierre> Hello
<k1l> adriennbox: and where is the problem? just use it
<atomx> adriennbox: xdotool for mouse.
<atomx> for wifi I do not know
<ph88> i have ubuntu 14.04 installed .. how can i get these colors for my terminal ??  https://github.com/pwaleczek/Argonaut-theme
<adriennbox> i cant use it, the cursor isnt at the screen, but i want to know the command for pin up the cursor at the screen
<adriennbox> u know the command i hope?
<k1l> adriennbox: the cursor is not on the screen?
<adriennbox> yes
<k1l> adriennbox: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<adriennbox> kil 14.04
<adriennbox> the command is somethig like "-rt -psmouse" i dont remember exactly
<k1l> adriennbox: sorry, i dont get what issue you got :/  the mouse (cursor) is a default feature and will work ootb
<adriennbox> k1l it dont work ootb...
<adriennbox> hello everyone i want to know the command for pin up the cursor at screen and for use wireless adapter in ubuntu 14.04 thanks
<atomx> I think the easies is to remap the code to another event,
<atomx> no chance to find the layout
<barath> Hi I really need help, yesterday I installed Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 14.04 but now my desktop is ghosting and moving slow please help I tried to remove it been search the web for help since yesterday but no luck as of yet.
<nomic> maybe re-install
<nomic> or just remove iwth apt-get?
<nomic> or remove package how you installed it
<barath> I've tried to but no luck desktop is still ghosting
<nomic> i would re-install
<nomic> cos you've screwed the window manager
<Monotoko> Yeah... this is why Gnome3 isn't recommended with unity
<nomic> rather than figure out how to reset your system to normality
<adriennbox> the command for get cursor on ubuntu 14.04 is "sudo mod probe -rv psmouse" then "sudo modprobe -v psmouse"
<nomic> better to start with blank slate (reinstall)
<barath> @nomic I am not great with terminal would you be so kind to help guide me through an clean install
<nomic> ?????  you need a live disk
<nomic> or a live usb
<Monotoko> barath: put a disk in...
<nomic> to install -- installation is obvious
<nomic> you need to reboot
<barath> shall I download ubuntu 14.04 to a cd or dvd
<nomic> f9 to get selection of boot from cd or usb
<nomic> etc
<nomic> yes
<nomic> 14.04 will only fit on a dvd
<nomic> now
<Monotoko> barath: how did you get Ubuntu on your system in the first place>
<Monotoko> *?
<nomic> bbl
<barath> I had an earlier vision by CD then just upgraded
<barath> will I need to back up all my files
<Monotoko> you should have backups anyway
<Monotoko> >.>
<nomic> files?
<nomic> there are plenty of methodologies for backing up your files
<nomic> I would use either a cd or a usb key
<nomic> preferably a cd
<nomic> always check that the files have written to the media (read them back)
<barath> I have used backup but their is nearly 700Gb of media which will take a long time to put back on.
<barath> will the CD let me repair or will I need fresh install
<Monotoko> fresh install
<barath> :( ok thank you
<Monotoko> you could change your partition layout when you do it
<Monotoko> leave your old one (shrink it)
<Monotoko> then install the new one alongside it
<Monotoko> that way you have your files... but if the partitioner screws up they're gone
<atomx> xkeycaps changed me the layout
<HuMang> Hi. I want to run a python scrypt in an endless loop. I'm a newbie. Right now I would write a shell script with an endless loop that opens the python scrypt. Is there a better way? Specific tools?
<george___> hello
<george___> Can somone respond to me , i just want to se if this works
<minimec> george___: pong
<george___> so it works
<adriennbox> hello everyone, i want to execute command when ubuntu 14.04 boot
<adriennbox> how can i do so?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: depends when you want to execute it during the boot
<adriennbox> hmm
<adriennbox> Monotoko after i enter the user password
<george___> What is that thing with [Act: 1,2] at ht e bottom
<george___> 2
<Monotoko> adriennbox: in that case you can do it from the GUI
<Monotoko> find the "Startup Applications" in the menu
<george___> clear
<adriennbox> Monotoko startup applications?
<adriennbox> Monotoko but i want to execute these command when ubuntu start, because im tired of type them everytime i boot
<k1l> adriennbox: what commands?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: If you add them to the startup items they will start after you login (type your password)
<OerHeks> adriennbox, there is a diff between "when ubuntu boots" and "after login"
<adriennbox> MonotoOerHeks ah yes you're right, so after login
<adriennbox> OerHerks ah yes you're right, so after login
<Monotoko> adriennbox: so add it to "Startup Applications" which will start things as your user after you login
<adriennbox> k1l "sudo modprob -rv ps mouse" "sudo modprobe -v psmouse" and "sudo modprobe -v ath5k"
<adriennbox> Monotoko i dont want to start applications, i want to execute command
<Monotoko> adriennbox: add those to a .sh script
<Monotoko> and just put that script in as an application
<adriennbox> Monotoko a .sh script? can i do it with text editor?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: yeah
<adriennbox> Monotoko i make a .sh file then tell me how to execute after login
<Monotoko> it's just a script with .sh after it... you'll need the hashbang (#!/bin/bash)
<Monotoko> at the top
<Monotoko> and you'll need to make it executable from the properties
<Monotoko> now just go into "Startup Applications" click "Add" and for command choose "Browse" and browse to your .sh file
<atomx> in which file should I add a call of xmodmap that initializes the keyboard ?
<george__> How do i disconect myself ?
<Monotoko> george__: from IRC?
<Monotoko> from the internet?
<Monotoko> from the world?
<george__> yes
<george__> from irc
<Monotoko> it's /quit
<Monotoko> or close the app
<george__> thanks
<adriennbox> Monotoko i dont find Startup Applications where is it?
<adriennbox> Monotoko i type Startup Applications in terminal but nothing happens
<adriennbox> be right back eat
<ph88> i have ubuntu 14.04 installed .. how can i get these colors for my terminal ??  https://github.com/pwaleczek/Argonaut-theme
<adriennbox> Monotoko Monotoko u still there?
<adriennbox> hello everyone i want to execute command automaticly after login on ubuntu 14.004
<Monotoko> adriennbox: not in the terminal
<Monotoko> in the dash
<Monotoko> (click the unity thing at the top left... start typing)
<Ben64> or tools -> preferences -> startup applications
<adriennbox> Monotoko up left and applications?
<adriennbox> Ben64 tools? where is tools?
<Ben64> the main menu
<Monotoko> adriennbox: see the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<OerHeks> ph88, that would be a OSX theme, unsuitable for ubuntu i guess
<ph88> OerHeks: yes how can i make it a ubuntu theme
<OerHeks> ph88, don't know, not sure that is possible?
<ph88> o_O
<adriennbox> Monotoko thx i did it, now i reboot for see if it work well
<knosys> Guys, im trying to create a launcher. I made the item with a text editor, and saved it name.desktop. I gave +x permissions to it. now with ls -l i can see this: -rwxr-xr-x
<knosys> but i cant Run it. What i am doing wrong?
<ph88> OerHeks: you don't think ubuntu can have colors in the terminal ?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: good luck!
<Ben64> ph88: find a unity/gnome/kde/lxde/xfce theme, depending on what you're running
<OerHeks> ph88, sure ubuntu can, but you cannot put a apple thing in ubuntu and expect it to work
<ph88> Ben64: gnome 3
<Ben64> ph88: yeah so find one for that
<Ben64> knosys: how are you trying to run it
<knosys> By double click
<adriennbox> Monotoko it dont work :( the commands didnt run after i login...
<adriennbox> Monotoko where is the problem?
<ph88> Ben64: i would like exactly this theme
<adriennbox> Monotoko i did startup program and choes the .sh but it dont do nothing :(
<Monotoko> adriennbox: did you set the script to be executable?
<knosys> Ben64: By double clicking on it. Why?
<adriennbox> Monotoko yes, i chosed "allow executing file as program"
<Ben64> knosys: pastebin the contents of the file
<knosys> ok
<Monotoko> okay... let's try opening a terminal and running the sh manually
<knosys> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Monotoko> see what it outputs
<david__> hello
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<adriennbox> Monotoko i was on terminal and type "boot.sh" but "command not found"
<Monotoko> adriennbox: where is boot.sh?
<adriennbox> Monotoko on the desktop
<Monotoko> you'll need go to that directory
<Monotoko> "cd ./Desktop"
<Monotoko> then "./boot.sh"
<adriennbox> Monotoko i did!
<adriennbox> Monotoko ? ./boot.sh ? ok
<Monotoko> adriennbox: your desktop isn't in your environment... you'll need to run ./ so it knows where to look
<knosys> Ben64: There http://paste.ubuntu.com/8465409/
<Monotoko> so yeah, ./boot.sh
<adriennbox> Monotoko allright the script is runned but what about the startup applications?
<Ben64> knosys: why are you using that with sudo
<knosys> its an mmorpg
<knosys> if i dont use sudo it closes
<knosys> automatically
<knosys> dont know why
<Monotoko> adriennbox: interesting.... try to add "sleep 10" to the top of the script (after the #!/bin/bash) so it waits 10 seconds after you log in
<Ben64> knosys: you should solve that problem. running java as root is a bad idea
<knosys> i m ean from terminal... i must run that .jar with sudo... otherwise it close itself
<Monotoko> Ben64: depends if it's an old mmorpg
<adriennbox> Monotoko now i reboot
<Monotoko> adriennbox: yupp
<Ben64> knosys: also, mixing sudo with graphical applications is a Bad Idea™
<Ben64> Monotoko: its java though
<Monotoko> make sure it's ticked in srtartup applications
<Monotoko> to actually run
<Monotoko> *startup
<Monotoko> damn tiny keyboard
<knosys> Ben64: how could i launch this program?
<qknight> hi. ufw question:      :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]     <- what is this [0:0] syntax?
<adriennbox> Monotoko i am sure i put it in startup applications
<adriennbox> Monotoko but previous time, nohing happened..
<Monotoko> adriennbox: just go back and make sure it's ticked :P
<Monotoko> sometimes it might not be
<adriennbox> Monotoko the startupapplications is ticked...
<Monotoko> alright, one more thing
<Monotoko> go back to the script and add "touch /tmp/test.txt" to the bottom of it
<Monotoko> then we know if it's running or not
<Devihel> Hi.
<adriennbox> Monotoko i added "sleep 10" but nothing happen :(
<Monotoko> adriennbox: add the touch to the bottom
<Devihel> I'm having a problem with an OS based on Ubuntu. Their IRC is dead. Basically wifi wont appear under nm-applet it used to before.
<Devihel> Could someone help me out with that?
<ikonia> Devihel: you need to use their IRC/support process
<rtfmoz> Evening all :-) I was wondering why "w" was returning an ip address like 1.128.31.14 after doing apt-get upgrade & dist-upgrade. Ubuntu 12.04.05 LTS kernel 3.8.0-44-generic
<cfhowlett> !flavors | Devihel, nope.  only ubuntu flavors are supported here.
<ubottu> Devihel, nope.  only ubuntu flavors are supported here.: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ResupineEarth> hello i was wondering if  someone can help please
<cfhowlett> !ask | ResupineEarth
<ubottu> ResupineEarth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<adriennbox> Monotoko i did it, i reboot now
<Monotoko> okay
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Devihel> Well which is the lightest version of Ubuntu to install on a netbook?
<Devihel> Id like to know
<Monotoko> xubuntu or lubuntu
<ResupineEarth> ok thanks, i just wanted to know how i can restore a backup from deja-dup if i wanted to format the harddrive and do  a fresh install again
<OerHeks> Devihel, Lubuntu (256 mb)  xubuntu (512 mb)
<cfhowlett> Devihel, lubuntu is optimized for lower / older specification hardware.  xubuntu is also pretty nice
<Devihel> 0erHeks: Ah okay, Lubuntu then. :D Thanks
<OerHeks> ResupineEarth, sure, dejadup is standard in ubuntu.
<ResupineEarth> a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 that is
<ResupineEarth> oerheks how would i go about a fresh install of ubuntu14.04 and restoring the backup please
<adriennbox> Monotoko nothing happened :( i wait 20 second but nothing happene
<yecril71pl> Hello, what do I need to have nautilus run over ssh?
<|\n> you need x in both places
<RayRutjes> Hi there
<knosys> |\n: u tell this to me?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: open a terminal
<Monotoko> cd to /tmp
<RayRutjes> What do you recommend as IRC client ?
<|\n> knosys, i doubt that, sorry
<adriennbox> monotoko ok
<Monotoko> and run "ls | grep test"
<|\n> xchat or irssi
<Monotoko> does something come back?
<RayRutjes> ty
<knosys> ahh nono , sorry i was wrong
<adriennbox> Monotoko it return test.txt unity_support_test.0
<Monotoko> adriennbox: so it's running the script
<rtfmoz> Evening all :-) I was wondering why "w" was returning an ip address like 1.128.31.14. Ubuntu 12.04.05 kernel 3.8.0-44-generic. Is there a bugtrack I can check?
<adriennbox> Monotoko oh ok, but why my commands sudo modprobe -rv psmouse dont work?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: ah...
<Monotoko> sudo
<Monotoko> there are two approches here
<adriennbox> ?
<Monotoko> we can run it from somewhere else as root... or we can allow your user to run modprobe without a password
<OerHeks> ResupineEarth, intall ubuntu, start dejadup and put the backup back?
<OerHeks> and reboot, i guess
<Monotoko> second option is probably easiest
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok, so how to do so?
<ResupineEarth> oh ok does that mean copying all the backup files in deja-dup folder and then simply putting it back in #
<Monotoko> adriennbox: run visudo from the terminal
<adriennbox> Monotoko "permission denied" :(
<Monotoko> adriennbox: "sudo visudo"?
<ResupineEarth> thanks oerheks
<adriennbox> Monotoko it work
<Monotoko> adriennbox: right... press "i"
<Monotoko> go down to the bottom of the file
<raichunator> Wiz_KeeD, i heard you can help me with some question about ERP
<OerHeks> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/DejaDup/Screenshots
<cfhowlett> :relaxed:
<adriennbox> Monotoko then?
<Monotoko> and put: user_name ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe
<Monotoko> replace user_name with your username
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<ResupineEarth> thanks for your help oerheks
<adriennbox> Monotoko with a # or without?
<OerHeks> have fun
<Monotoko> adriennbox: without
<adriennbox> ok
<Monotoko> just so you know... your user can now use modprobe (but nothing else) as root without a password - so the script can work without a password
<Monotoko> adriennbox: do you know how to exit visudo ?
<adriennbox> Monotoko no
<Monotoko> adriennbox: ":wq"
<adriennbox> Monotoko :wq ?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: sorry... press escape to leave "i" mode
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<Monotoko> then press : w q (seperately
<Monotoko> make sure you haven't inserted anything into the sudoers file
<Monotoko> other than the line we want
<adriennbox> Monotoko the command dont work...
<adriennbox> Monotoko : w q ?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11828270/how-to-exit-the-vim-editor
<adriennbox> ok
<raichunator> Wiz_KeeD, hello
<Monotoko> adriennbox: read the first answer, you want to write and quit (but again... make sure nothing has accidentally gone in otherwise your sudoers won't work)
<eeee> adriennbox: Monotoko you can just use sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<Monotoko> eeee: ....
<Monotoko> damn
<Monotoko> I've never been a big nano user :P
<eeee> you dont know how to exit vi!
<eeee> lol
<Monotoko> eeee: I told him how to exit!!
<Monotoko> esc+:+w+q - it wasn't working
<Monotoko> I thought the SO answer might have given him more of an idea
<Monotoko> since they go into a bit more detail :P
<knosys> If a java game just works as root mode, it's app fault? i mean, its a programming fail?
<eeee> Monotoko: ah, my apologies, i misread
<matty_r> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to recognize my usb wifi adapter. I can't see it on lspci
<BluesKaj> matty_r, try lsusb
<codebanshee> matty_r: surely a usb device would only show up in lsusb?
<matty_r> Probably, I just don't know what i'm looking for
<matty_r> lol
<matty_r> I mean, how to look for it
<Monotoko> adriennbox: did you manage to escape and save? :P
<matty_r> Looks like it's there Ralink Technology
<Monotoko> if not, we can do it another way
<Monotoko> (thanks to eeee)
<adriennbox> Monotoko i tried to save but i dont find...
<adriennbox> Monotoko is there another way for save the file?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: close the window entirely and open a clean terminal
<matty_r> What information can I get from this "Bus 003 Device 018: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp."
<creature> Hello. Ubuntu has *completely* stopped acknowledging my "Alt" key. It still shows up as an Alt_L in xev, though. I am baffled, as I don't think I've changed anything. Help?
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<creature> I have tried turning it off and on again.
<adriennbox> Monotoko then?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: run "EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano visudo"
<Monotoko> sorry
<Monotoko> "sudo EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano visudo"
 * Monotoko is too used to being given root on his servers
<adriennbox> ok
<Monotoko> adriennbox: go that line to the bottom (is it already there?)
 * eeee is curious why visudo is being opened with vi in the first place
<adriennbox> Monotoko nope, the text isnt there
<Monotoko> eeee: I forgot you could use environment variables
<eeee> in ubuntu it's default nano
<Monotoko> adriennbox: readd it
<Monotoko> then I believe it's Ctrl+Q (together) and yes to save
<eeee> Monotoko: no i mean, sudo visudo would open in nano, not vi
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<Monotoko> eeee: maybe he did open with nano originally and I thought it was vi? :s
<eeee> lol
<eeee> adriennbox: is it the same editor as before?
<Monotoko> :|
<adriennbox> Monotoko ctrl+Q dont work!
<adriennbox> Monotoko so how to save it?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: sorry... ctrl+x
<Monotoko> I haven't used nano for a while :P
<BluesKaj> adriennbox, ctl+o, enter then ctl+x
<adriennbox> Monotoko i did it
<Monotoko> adriennbox: great, sorry that took so long on account of me :P
<Monotoko> adriennbox: go to your script and run it
<Monotoko> you shouldn
<Monotoko> *shouldn't be asked for your password
<adriennbox> Blueskaj crlt+o isnt neded the file was save with ctrl+x
<Monotoko> adriennbox: yeah, it will confirm with you before closing
<adriennbox> Monotoko and now the script will work?
<BluesKaj> adriennbox, that sequence has always been successful for me
<adriennbox> Monotoko i reboot now
<Monotoko> adriennbox: good luck
<Monotoko> BluesKaj's method works too
<Monotoko> it's just a save and close in two steps
<Monotoko> I prefer one
<Monotoko> but his is probably safer :P[6~
<adriennbox> Monotoko oh ok
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...to each his/her own
<adriennbox> Monotoko it dont work :( still nothing happened :(
<Monotoko> adriennbox: try running the script manually again
<Monotoko> does it ask for your password?
<adriennbox> Monotoko ok
<ukzz> Is there on channel someone who talk in polish lang?
<eeee> !poland | ukzz
<ubottu> ukzz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ukzz> !poland
<adriennbox> Monotoko no it dont ask me password, so where is the problem?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: as far as I know... there shouldn't be a problem
<adriennbox> Monotoko u dont know where is problem? damn
<eeee> adriennbox: what's going on?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: run "ls /tmp | grep test.txt"
<adriennbox> return: test.txt
<Monotoko> eeee: he's trying to get a script to run on his login... he has the script, it's executable and it touches a file in /tmp called test.txt after running the other commands (just to make sure it runs)
<adriennbox> eeee i try to run commands in a script when ubuntu start but nother happen
<eeee> adriennbox: where are you putting these commands?
<eeee> and what do they do
<Monotoko> eeee: so we know the script runs... we know he can run it manually
<adriennbox> on a .sh file in the dektop
<eeee> adriennbox: no i mean how are you getting them to run?
<Monotoko> eeee: I told him to use the startup apps gui in Ubuntu
<adriennbox> eeee with startup applications
<eeee> ok
<eeee> does it need root privileges?
<adriennbox> eeee yes but no more now, we modify  a file for prevent to ask password
<Monotoko> eeee: it was using sudo for some modprobe commands... we added an entry into sudoers to allow modprobe to run without a password
<eeee> ok, that's what i thought
<Monotoko> I suppose the next thing to try would be to make the script run earlier
<Monotoko> in the boot process
<Monotoko> as root
<eeee> if it doesn't need to start after login, you could add it to /etc/rc.local ( it runs as root )
<adriennbox> Monotoko i have to put a sleep,?
<eeee> ( i dont like the idea of a script in sudoers, it's a huge security hole )
<Monotoko> he did specify he wanted it to run after login... but I believe modprobe should work earlier
<adriennbox> AAH!
<adriennbox> Monotoko it ask me password again! so i think the problem is tehere
<eeee> adriennbox: what did you add to sudoers?
<adriennbox> eeee so we have to remove the need of a password
<eeee> yes i know but what did you add there
<Monotoko> and put: user_name ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe
<eeee> type sudo -l
<eeee> and paste the line you added
<Monotoko> that's what I told him to add... with his username
<adriennbox> Monotoko but the file was writed very well
<Monotoko> adriennbox: let's see what you added to the bottom?
<Monotoko> make sure it's right
<adriennbox> Monotoko with user_name ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe but still ask password
<Monotoko> adriennbox: you wanted to replace user_name
<adriennbox> Monotoko Adrien ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/modprobe
<adriennbox> Monotoko i puted that
<Monotoko> adriennbox: with a capital A?
<adriennbox> Monotoko yes
<Monotoko> adriennbox: usernames can't contain capital letters
<eeee> type whoami
<adriennbox> Monotoko ooh
<adriennbox> Monotoko so adrien without capital letter?
<eeee> type whoami
<Monotoko> adriennbox: do what eeee said, that will show you your username
<adriennbox> eeee my user name is adrien
<adriennbox> eeee without capital letter
<adriennbox> very well we found the problem
<Monotoko> adriennbox: once you have changed it and saved the file... type "whoami" into the termianl window
<Monotoko> it will just confirm for us :)
<adriennbox> Monotoko i typed whoami, my user name is adrien
<adriennbox> Monotoko without capital letter
<Monotoko> awesome
<Monotoko> so that's the problem
<Monotoko> did you correct it?
<adriennbox> Monotoko yes i did
<Monotoko> adriennbox: alright... moment of truth
<Monotoko> reboot
<adriennbox> Monotoko noo it still do nothing :(
<adriennbox> Monotoko i will try if ask password still there
<adriennbox> Monotoko yes, they still ask me a password
<adriennbox> Monotoko so the problem is there
<eeee> adriennbox: if you type the modprobe command
<eeee> it asks you for a password?
<cetex> so. i have an issue, ifup isn't setting interface lo to state "up" even though it should. (but when i run ifup --no-loopback it configures it properly)
<cetex> any ideas?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: sorry I need to leave :( you should copy the script into pastebin and let someone guide you on how to add it to /etc/rc.d to try running it earlier
<adriennbox> Monotoko aah the file wasnt change!!
<adriennbox> Monotoko oh damnit
<cetex> i guess it's a bug.
<Monotoko> adriennbox: quickly, change the file and reboot again!
<Monotoko> :P
<adriennbox> eeee and Monotoko in the file still a A capital letter
<Monotoko> change it to lower case... and make sure it's saved
<adriennbox> Monotoko ctrl+x then close?
<Monotoko> adriennbox: do the two step method
<Monotoko> ctrl+s then ctrl+x
<adriennbox> Monotoko ctrl+q then ctrl+x?
<adriennbox> ok
<eeee> adriennbox: ctrl+o to save
<Monotoko> ctrl+o then ctrl+x >.>
<adriennbox> ok
<Monotoko> damn nano... why can't you use sensible keybindings :(
<adriennbox> i cant save :(
<adriennbox> Adrien still a capital letter :(
<eeee> adriennbox: what do you mean
<adriennbox> aah
<adriennbox> saved now
<adriennbox> i reboot now
<adriennbox> the moment of truth
<Monotoko> (I should go back to work)
<adriennbox> allirght!
<Monotoko> it works?
<adriennbox> Monotoko it work thanks u very much!
<adriennbox> yes!
<adriennbox> i have mouse and wireless adapter after login now
<Monotoko> adriennbox: excellent! No problem
<adriennbox> thanks u also eeee
<eeee> no problem
<knosys> Do you see necesary to install Lubuntu on this machine? : Intel celeron 2,7MHZ x2 , 4GB RAM DDR3, gforce g210, fsb its 1333 ?
<knosys> I have just installed the OS, and with 5 / 6 things open performance is going way down
<BluesKaj> knosys, no, ubuntu should be fine there, is the file indexer running ?
<knosys> let me check
<sss_> Hello, can anyone suggest me how can I compile and run c++ files from ubuntu in ntfs partition??
<Monotoko> sss_: g++?
<sss_> Monotoko: I mean after compiling, a.out is created. Which can be executed from ntfs partition
<sss_> It throws permission related erroe
<sss_> error*
<root____1> Hello, can anyone suggest a easy to follow tutorial on ubuntu server firewall commands? Thanks in advance
<cfhowlett> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<knosys> BluesKaj: sorry i dont know what File indexer is. I though it could be a service, let me check how to see active services
<theGrgz> Hi, I want to get a basic wholesome picture of the backend behind a complete package management system. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Or briefly describe Ubuntu's system?
<sss_> can anybody?
<__unik> what?
<__unik> don't ask to ask
<__unik> go straight ahead
<BluesKaj> knosys, ok , perhaps the new ubuntus don't use a file indexer, sorry I assumed they do, I;m on KDE so I naturally turn it off whenever I upgrade to a new release
<knosys> Aahh ok
<knosys> i was almost giving up searching XD
<sss_> how to execute c++ file present in ntfs partition
<sss_> __unik: how to execute c++ file present in ntfs partition
<Guest87193> New to ubuntu, trying to use proprietary driver but games arent opening
<Guest87193> such as flightgear
<BluesKaj> knosys, you can use system monitor or top to check what's using resources
<knosys> performance its really bad. My computer cost 200euro. the pc only, so i think its not very good. Celeron processor, and the graphic card its really bad.. gnome 14.04 its very attractive so... its possible i should switch to a lighter one
<quantumpants> can anybody tell me how to get a full list of Terminal commands for 14.04 ??
<__unik> sss_ Compile and excute them in NTFS, that's easy
<BluesKaj> Guest87193, games as in .exe/windows ?
<philinux> Guest87193;~ which graphics card have you
<sss_> __unik: no, then output executable file (a.out) throws error on execution "./a.out"
<sss_> permission related error
<Guest87193> GTX 680.
<geirha> sss_: then the filesystem is mounted with the noexec flag, meaning you cannot execute any files on that filesystem
<philinux> Guest87193;~ have you installed a driver from system setting> software and updates?
<sss_> geirha: yes, what can I do to mount it to exec such that along side window faces no problem
<geirha> sss_: It's been so long since I touched NTFS that I don't think it's wise for me to even guess. Why can't you just put the binary on a local ext4 filesystem and run it from there though?
<sss_> ok that I can do
<Guest87193> philinux, thats where I installed the proprietary driver yes
<quantumpants> can anybody tell me how to fix my grub2 bug ???
<knosys> BluesKaj: yeah already check thanks :)
<k1l> quantumpants: which grub2 bug?
<philinux> Guest87193;~ good ok, as BluesKaj said is flightgear a windows game i.e. a .exe file
<Guest87193> Yes it is
<OerHeks> philinux, also for ubuntu, it is in our repositorys
<Guest87193> Must I actually install the driver elsewhere then apply it in additional drivers?
<pbx> in unity, is there anything like the alt-tap filter for menu items that *also* displays the keyboard shortcuts?
<OerHeks> pbx hold the windows key
<philinux> Guest87193;~ not at all if it says its in use thats ok. did you rebboot after installing the driver
<Guest87193> No i didnt.
<Guest87193> I will try that
<philinux> Guest87193;~ check in software and updates that it is in use
<quantumpants> k1l well im told i have a bug that has been giving both my laptops trouble. i understand its all connected to Grub 2. i need to find the root cause
<Guest87193> Yes it is. ill restart
<BluesKaj> Guest87193, I'm assuming you don't have Wine installed
<Guest87193> i dont
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<philinux> Guest87193;~ yep reboot and give it a go. I assume as OerHeks says that you installed it from software center
<philinux> if you did you dont need wine
<quey> anybody can check my progarm java ?
<ljosberinn> i have a problem with custom .desktop entry for one app... i would like to add entry to "run as root" and i did it like this: https://dpaste.de/2fVM
<quey> my compilator is error i think
<quey> pls priv
<ljosberinn> however, right clicking and selecting that option sometimes work and sometimes don't
<ljosberinn> mostly doesn't work -_-
<k1l> quantumpants: what bug?
<Guest33679> salut
<k1l> quey: stop pasteing stuff into someones PM
<quey> hi
<quey> anybody can check my easy java program ?
<quey> sry
<k1l> quey: ask in #java
<quantumpants> k1l thats the trouble, I dont know. for some reason one of my laptops will not charge, the hardware seems ok. other than that the whole system seems to have loads of errors relating to not loading properly.
<k1l> quantumpants: you need to specify that issues. there is nothing like "the grub bug".
<k1l> quantumpants: and not charging sounds like some acpi missmatch. charging should be done by the bios at all.
<pbx> OerHeks, no, i mean that i want to see any keyboard shortcut associated with the menu item i have selected by typing in the HUD
<k1l> quantumpants: and that could be caused by a dead battery.
<ljosberinn> i have noticed that even the command "gksudo -k -u root /opt/sublime_text/sublime_text" sometimes doesn't work... why's that? is there some log i can take a look at?
<quantumpants> k1l ok, Ill come back on IRC later with a list of Issues, could it be one thing that is causing all the trouble?  I ask as it all started to happen on both laptops around the same time?
<k1l> quantumpants: pure guessing so far
<quantumpants> k1l re dead battery, could that happen over night?
<k1l> that could happen any time. maybe there was some electric blast. we dont know so far.
<quantumpants> k1l thanks for you help, I will come on later with more info.
<pinumbernumber> 14.04 Unity: How can I control the top panel with the keyboard?
<smithzv> BluesKaj: I think you (and TJ-) were helping me last week trouble-shooting my MacBook Pro install which couldn't use the Nvidia drivers.  With your help, I eventually figured it out and it is working now, it turns out that the issue was the boot method.  If you boot with Apples non-standard EFI, the video cards are in a weird state, but if you boot in emulated BIOS mode (by holding option on boot and selecting the Ubuntu drive, how I
<smithzv> have always run Ubuntu previous to Trusty), the video card works as it always has.  So, thanks, and if it comes up again you can have people investigate this.
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ what do you want to do with top panel
<BluesKaj> smithzv, thanks for the heads up, that UEFI certainly can muck things up even on macs :)
<pinumbernumber> philinux, like, select and interactive with them with the keyboard. So I can shut down or interact with my CPU monitor, etc
<greg__> Hi all. After the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 . I m not able anymore to log in with domain users [ samba NT style].  auth.log after "su test" show me "su[3013]: No passwd entry for user 'test'"
<smithzv> BluesKaj: No problem, if you see the other guys, feel free to pass on the thanks/info.  See you guys later.
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ ctrl alt del brings up the shutdown dialog
<CodeGosu> i use transmission as torrent client, unfortunaly it has guite a few issues, for example if files are changed/damaged on hard drive it wont enable you to simply rehash data as utorrent, you will have to download torrent file again. i have external usb drive, setting download location to it often lead to nothing after client restart, it just starts to load stuff on default partition.
<pinumbernumber> philinux, okay but that was just an example really. There's no way to use the panel with they keyboard?
<CodeGosu> is there uttorent like client for ubuntu?
<pinumbernumber> CodeGosu, I recall Transmission handling that fine. Maybe try the move option? Alternatively, check out qBittorrent.
<weirdcaveman> CodeGosu: use qbittorrent.
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ not sure what you want to do
<pinumbernumber> philinux, imagine I want to use the wifi indicator to change networks. I want to press some keyboard shortcut to change focus to the panel, arrows or tab to navigate to the wifi indicator, space/enter/down to open the wifi menu
<k1l> !rootirc > root____1
<ubottu> root____1, please see my private message
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ you would probably need a custom keyboard shortcut
<TheBigDeal> a fatal error in gmusicbrowser
<TheBigDeal> Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137.
<pinumbernumber> philinux, so panel is strictly mouse input only
<kodiak1> Hey folks, Redhat sysadmin here - does Ubuntu have an oVirt-based product like Redhat supports w/ RHEV?
<TheBigDeal> What to do to fix this problem?
<kodiak1> Assisting a local Ubuntu-based shop and they are looking at VMWare alternatives
<tafa2> kodiak1 try #ubuntu-server
<kodiak1> So many #ubuntu channels!
<tafa2> i know right
<angiolino> t
<kodiak1> thanks tafa2
<BluesKaj> kodiak1, kvm and qemu, virtualbox
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ not sure if there is anything in accessibility
<athit> hi,
<pinumbernumber> philinux, assuming that's "universal access", there is not
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ one way without mouse. hit the win key type network gets you the network manager
<pinumbernumber> philinux, sure I was just giving some examples. I have some neat CPU usage indicators and while I could always have separate non-Panel based ones too, it would be really convenient to access the panel with the keyboard
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ unless someone else knows I'm at a loss
<pinumbernumber> philinux, okay well thanks for responding anyways
<django_> Helloe everyone
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ unless there's a way using gnome flashback session instaed of unity
<pinumbernumber> philinux, no I like Unity, it's just this
<impi> anyone notice theyr laptop getting hot when chrome is open?
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ aha, alt f10 then left right keys
<drmagoo> impi: just when running chrome ?
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ alt f10 then left arrow key is best
<impi> drmagoo, yes - soon as i am surfing the web my GPU temp goes up to 70C +
<pinumbernumber> philinux, THANK you! :D man that was well hidden away...
<k1l> impi: look at system load.
<impi> i have turned off hardware acceleration, and cant even watch a youtube
<impi> k1l, system load is chilling
<pinumbernumber> impi, which GPU do you have and which drivers
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ google foo is stretched today
<k1l> impi: and running 200 flash tabs is not "just a bit load"
<pinumbernumber> philinux, yeah I googled myself a bunch. Stuff like "ubuntu 14.04 control panel with keyboard", et al
<philinux> pinumbernumber;~ http://askubuntu.com/questions/216024/access-top-panel-sub-indicutors-sub-menu-items-without-mouse
<facepalm> impi, Same happen with firefox?
<impi> pinumbernumber, i have a nvidia geforce  315M - used the latest propriaty driver under  sources - that did the same, now using 304.117 - slightly better, tried using the naevou one too but same heat - round about 70C if i dont watch it im sure it will go over 80C
<impi> facepalm, im checking now
<pinumbernumber> impi, on nvidia you definitely need the proprietary ones. Try the latest from NVidia's site maybe?
<BluesKaj> impi, try the nvidia 331 driver
<impi> +68.0°C
<impi> i did try 331.38
<impi> same thing it's really difficult to work because my temp is constantly around  70C fan going nuts.. and im a developer so my hands get hot
<yossarianuk> hi - can anyone point me to any info/examples of making a specific USB HDD to be (say) /dev/xda - rather than /dev/sd* - this is so I do never accidentally dd this drive.
<yossarianuk> (i.e udev rule example)
<BluesKaj> impi, which ubuntu release?
<impi> BluesKaj, 14.04
<impi> im going to try 331-updates
<drmagoo> impi: what laptop model isit?
<OerHeks> impi, Maximum GPU Temperature (in C) 105 C > http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-315-oem/specifications
<BluesKaj> impi, you read my mind :)
<OerHeks> so you can boil an egg :-D
<impi> it's a crappy (i admit it) toshiba satelite c660
<Talidan> hey guys, im trying to setup virtual users with my vsftpd, but coming across errors when trying to login, can anyone help?
<Talidan> i followed tihs guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd#Virtual_users_with_TLS.2BAC8-SSL.2BAC8-FTPS_and_a_common_upload_directory_-_Complicated_VSFTPD
<drmagoo> impi: how old is it ?
<impi> i dotn really want to turn off compiz - cause i use the windows hot corners all the time, even that will  make the tmp go up
<Talidan> but upon login, i get the error "500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot ()"
<impi> drmagoo, a couple of years, but i ran 13.04 until a week ago, and that was fine
<Talidan> which confuses me because im not sure how it applies to virtual users
<impi> im going to vacuum the fan tonight see if that makes a diff
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I got my /home folder in a separate partition, is it possible to have multiple linux installed on another partition and make use of that same /home/user folder ?
<impi> OerHeks, at 105C imsure this cheap plastic casing will melt...i am constantly smelling heated plastic smell as it is
<impi> it's just too hot
<philinux> impi;~ just got chromium up and runninh here to test. So far no temp increases shown on conky
<impi> reboot brb
<OerHeks> impi, that is what the vendor says
<impi> philinux, really?
<impi> sensors  in the console when  you play a youtube - temp must go up
<impi> brb
<GabrielIvascu> ouso
<bonyhoax> I installed ubuntu on my laptop (HP probook) and I have an issue with keys to modify screen brightness. It initially worked perfectly (I even had a nice icon on screen to indicate the current level of brightness), but for a mysterious reason (probably a mistake I did), it doesn't work anymore. Does anyone knows how to enable it again?
<knosys> Hi , i followed a tutorial to configure dual boot on my computer, but im getting weird message when viewing : fdisk -l . Could you guys tell me if i did wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8466216/
<cfhowlett> knosys, no habla espanol
<thana> hi
<knosys> I know.. sorry, i can translate for you
<thana> it looks like upstart was continuously calling /etc/mysql/debian-start which spams our logs. any idea why it again and again calls this script?
<chaotix> hey, i am not sure what setting i changed, but when i click on a window now, it is focused but it isnt brought to the front..  i need to undo this
<knosys> cfhowlett: you have problem to understand the text on it? want me to translate the error messageS?
<cfhowlett> knosys, your choice: get English help in this channel or go to #ubuntu-es for spanish
<facepalm> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<knosys> Error says " Partition 4 did not start on physical sector boundary "
<knosys> cfhowlett: man , am i talking in a different language?
<knosys> im not talking Spanish
<knosys> If you dont want to help me please, stfu :/
<Pici> knosys: can you try running   LANG=C fdisk -l
<cfhowlett> knosys, ease up on the attitude and language.  your paste was in spanish or I wouldn't have mentioned it.
<knosys> ok pici
<Protocol7> !es | knosys
<ubottu> knosys: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Pici> Protocol7: please stop.
<Protocol7> Pici: Que?
<knosys> cfhowlett:  , Protocol7
<knosys> thanks for all you have done
<knosys> thanks
<knosys> i will try what Pici
<knosys> now , continue your lives
<chaotix> hey how to set windows to be brought to the front when they are clicked?
<chaotix> is that somewhere in dconf?
<impi> +60.0°C
 * impi hangs his head
<impi> updated drivers doesnt seem to make a difference
<impi> i even  put powermizer level at 1
<knosys> I am getting this error viewing fdisk -l = http://paste.ubuntu.com/8466259/  - Maybe viewing my partition system anyone could help me what i did wrong? Thanks. Its TRANLATED to ENGLISH.
<drmagoo> impi: I found an old thread on the toshiba forums about similar issues... they suggest a bios upgrade...
<knosys> thanks Pici it worked
<BluesKaj> impi, seems you might want to run a lighter desktop perhaps
<impi> drmagoo, right, i can do that, can you give me the url?
<drmagoo> impi: http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=65662
<impi> what do you mean, unity is light <giggles>
<impi> drmagoo, thank you, lemme give it a read
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I have to create a custom desktop for a certain type of user, I need only a taskbar at the bottom with only 2 or three launchers, lets say a calculator notepad and a browser... I created a session with only a browser that reruns itself in case of exit... what taskbar do I have to enable/install ?
<impi> im probably one of the few that loves unity
<facepalm> HoNgOuRu, lxde, xfce are good options.
<BluesKaj> impi, I'd suggest KDE , but it can be a bit of a hog depending on your needs
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: well xfce and remove the rest from tha launcher?
<HoNgOuRu> mmm
<knosys> really, i got annoyed by this channel. I come here with good manners only. I give all detail i can. I am willing to read whatever is needed. I ask PLEASE and say THANKS. but the attitude of people here with me, with few exception, have been a completely DICK
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, but will that apply to all users?
<knosys> I am sorry because my english its not perfect.
<HoNgOuRu> facepalm, I have "Lubuntu" installed
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: no
<knosys> but at least i try to improve a language and dont feel ashame on asking
<knosys> the retard is not me
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, ok, Ill check that out
<compdoc> knosys, welcome to irc
<EOBeav> Don't feed the trolls people
<facepalm> knosys could you please tone down and be less offensive.
<Protocol7> knosys: Please stop calling people a dick and retards. You do not have good manners at all.
<knosys> dickeadsRC
<cfhowlett> knosys, no one called you a retard.  we did advise you to drop the attitude.  and you know enough english to use "stfu" ...
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, I created a .desktop file, that points to a .sh where there is (in the script) a loop that reruns chrome... just and only that...
<knosys> no man, i cant
<knosys> i will just leave :/
<EOBeav> Don't let the door hit you in the rear on your way out
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, what should I add to the script? lxdepanel or something?
<somsip> people just don't flounce like they used to <sigh>
<BluesKaj> now that was strange, first he thanks , then he rants
 * cfhowlett thinks it's always a bit scary around full-moon time ...
<ende> whois edne
<Pici> thats you.
 * facepalm  
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, 8 more days untill full moon, samhain ?
<totem> Pici, good morning
<OerHeks> Is there any mooncalender for gnome3?
<dev_neoren> quit
<impi> victory!
<impi> in the bios i set my cpu, and intel power boost and sata performance modes all to lowest / disabled
<impi> fireup a youtube vid
<impi> cpu chilling on 60C
<impi> that i can handle
<OerHeks> impi, nice
<drmagoo> impi: nice.. =)
<kids> Hi - I don't know how this happened but my apt-get is broken :( we upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and now we get these errors when trying to apt-get upgrade or apt-get autoremove http://pastebin.com/tge5P2BN
<impi> 61C now, but its a hellova way better than 70 - 80C and my hands frying
<OerHeks> good thing to remember, bios settings/overclocking
<impi> it was in that post drmagoo posted
<impi> well done chap!
 * impi chest bumps drmagoo 
<impi> now i might even use the naevou  driver...cause then my bootsplash is nice
<drmagoo> impi: you are so welcome
<impi> drmagoo, +1
<impi> lemme try that
<impi> thanks guys! wishing you a good one!
<facepalm> If they any way to output some kind of status when using dd?
<facepalm> Is*
<cas_> facepalm: pv /space/office/cas/iso/6.0/altlinux-6.0.2-20130702-spt-x86_64-ru-install-dvd5.iso | dd oflag=direct of=/dev/sdc bs=1M;sync
<k1l> facepalm: you mean like progressbar?
<cas_> facepalm: use pv  for it
<facepalm> Gotcha, thank you!
<k1l> facepalm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<facepalm> I should have searched that but for some reason I told myself it wasn't possible haha. Thanks again cas_ and k1l.
<HoNgOuRu> how do I run a window manager with no session ?
<pbx> is there anything like the HUD that searches menu commands but also shows key shortcuts?
<eeee> pbx: you can hold the super key to get a shortcuts list
<pbx> eeee, the shortcuts for the menu commands i'm finding via the HUD
<pbx> that's what i want
<impi> oddly enough the nouveua driver is hot again around th 65C mark
<pbx> not general Dash shortcuts
<Rallias> How would I go about force-unmounting a samba share?
<eeee> mount -f maybe?
<eeee> sorry i mean umount -f
<Rallias> eeee: mmk... next question... how would I identify which mount point it is?
<k1l> Rallias: stop smbd? then unmount?
<impi> umount -l
<eeee> you can lazy unmount with umount -l first
<impi> Rallias, df -h
<impi> you'll see the mount there
<Rallias> http://pastebin.com/LyH6hxKv <- df -ah results... I don't know which it is... :(
<eeee> df -Th will tell you the filesystem
<andy_wfc> Is there a simple way to ask apt and/or packages.ubuntu.com what the *content* of a file within a package is - e.g., what's the default content of /etc/default/spamassassin?
<Rallias> Mmm... it's mounted with gvfs I think...
<Hardtail> @eeee: Good morning pal. It's Bus!
<Hardtail> Hi everyone, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 14. 64 bit. Every time I boot into Ubuntu I have to unplug my USB mouse and plug it back in for it to function properly. Any idea how to resolve this?
<somsip> Hardtail: I had this for a long time. 4 years actually. A new mouse sorted it.
<Hardtail> somsip: It is a brand new mouse, but ok.
<Rallias> Hardolaf: Plug it in somewhere you can reach easily?
<cfhowlett> andy_wfc, apt-cache show packagenamehere                    gives useful info
<Hardtail> Rallias: That is fine I guess, I can plug it into the front of the box. What is it though, just no driver  support?
<Snake2k> Hardtail: Different usb port maybe?
<somsip> Hardtail: I think I did some early research and found it was a dongle that was not recognised and just got used to unplugging/replugging it. It died last weekend, and the one one is recognised fine. Nice surprise really
<Hardtail> Snake2k: I tried both USB ports on the back of the machine and rebooted, still the same issue
<andy_wfc> cfhowlett: not particularly useful. it tells me nothing about the content of any package files
<michael_> Is it a Logitech mouse?
<felon> question: is there a substitute other than using skype but can video chat daughter that lives across the state in ubuntu
<somsip> Hardtail: no front USB port?
<Rallias> Hardolaf: To be honest, I have no clue. My best guess is a kernel bug, but the only relevant one I can think of was fixed back in 3.5-ish era.
<Hardtail> Michael_ No it is a MadKatz Rat 5 gaming mouse.
<Hardtail> Somsip: Yes there are 2 front usb ports I can use
<Snake2k> Hardtail: Weird, well there is a fix to it..... you can write a startup script to unmount and mount the usb port lol
<somsip> Hardtail: less than ideal, but maybe you'll learn to live with it if you don't find a solution
<michael_> It could be that the module is not being loaded at boot.
<OerHeks> felon, google hangout?
<Rallias> felon: Try jitsi
<Hardtail> Snake2k: Alright, that is a bit over my head at this point. I just got Ubuntu installed so I can start my Terminal courses.
<Hardtail> michael_ how would I check that?
<eeee> Hardtail: hey bus!
<Snake2k> Hardtail: Ah in that case, don't do what I said :|
<eeee> Hardtail: do you have a usb-hub?
<felon> install jitsi Rallias
<felon> installing
<eeee> Hardtail: check the bios
<felon> Rallias: can i use it if shes using like skype or something else
<eeee> Hardtail: look for integrated peripherals
<somsip> Rallias: skype is proprietary and only talks to skype.
<felon> ahh didnt know that
<felon> skype is skype to skype only heh
<somsip> Rallias: sorry - should have gone to felon who saw it anyway :)
<Protocol7> I'd avoid Skype if possible, it's owned by Microsoft
<Hardtail> eeee: Ok, any specific feature I need to set?
<eeee> Hardtail: look for usb mouse support
<felon> is jitsi, the same way?
<Rallias> Basically kinda.
<somsip> felon: no, it uses SIP (from memory) so there are other clients it will talk to
<Rallias> It's open source, but I don't know anyone else that implements it's standard.
<Rallias> It can use sip, but it also has xmpp communications.
<Hardtail> eeee: Ok I will brb going to check
<subopt> Which of the available VNC viewers can do fullscreen across 2 monitors?
<ssladmin> Can we play a movie in two monitors?
<felon> what about Tango
<felon> for ubuntu
<felon> thats what shes using
<fernando_> Algum brasileiro na sala?
<eeee> !br | fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<felon> its a android app i guess that shell use do i have to be on my android phone to tango or could i use my laptop to video while shes on her android?
<felon> i guess tango is windows only and dosent work in wine so... and im not installing wine.
<Hardtail> @eeee, no Hardware Integration but I did find a boot setting for USB, it was set to partial so I set it to full - still didn't work.
<jParkton> wine should be drank not run
<jParkton> :D
<felon> right
<eeee> Hardtail: i see
<felon> well shit i have to figure this out
<k1l> felon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/207677
<eeee> Hardtail: madcatz is a favorite of mine
<eeee> Hardtail: i had a n64 madcatz controller, loved that thing
<chaotix> hi.  when i click on a window, it focuses on it, but it wont bring it to the front, i am not sure how i managed this...  where can i find the settings to fix this
<Hardtail> eeee: I really like this one it is very comfortable
<layke> Hey. I just took a sound card out of my gaming machine running windows. It is a supreme fx x-fi. I basically need the SPDIF to work to connect to my amp system at home. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04...
<layke> Will I need the drivers for the sound card/
<layke> I don't know how things work on sound cards...
<jParkton> layke: Ubuntu is mostly plug and play, plug it in and see what happens, you may some proprietary stuff but might not
<Hardtail> eeee: brb
<layke> Yeah. Plugged it in and it didn't seem to want to play the sound. I've plugged in the SPDIF cable and can't see any red lights coming out the end. Whereas on my windows machine the card worked fine
<torniker> I am having a very strange things happening on my Ubuntu 14.04. I am unable to use some keyboard shortcuts in any app, like ctrl+c, ctrl+v, ctrl+t (new tab in browsers), but I can still use ctrl+w for closing tabs. also ctr+c is working in terminal like it should be but can't do ctrl+shift+c or ctrl+shift+v in terminal. copy and paste via context menu works fine but my shortcut keys are broken. Any suggestions regarding this problem
<layke> The card came with the motherboard on the other machine.. so perhaps it only works with that motherboard??
<prana> In ubuntu 14.04 my wifi is not working just after updating the software ....how to fix this problem
<eeee> Hardtail: ok
<bekks> layke: thats very unlikely.
<felon> k1l: thx, but i already know tango dosent work in ubuntu
<layke> Okay thanks.
<jParkton> layke: lspci in terminal does that card show up?
<layke> I'm not all to sure. I can't see anything that looks like it... http://pastie.org/private/xo4i1pifh11kxsykwmc4q
<layke> If I pull it out and run that again jParkton would that tell me?
<chaotix> hi.  when i click on a window, it focuses on it, but it wont bring it to the front, i am not sure how i managed this...  where can i find the settings to fix this
<UbuntuNoob> Running Ubuntu server 12.04.5, trying to upgrade to 14.04.1, `do-release-upgrade` tells me no new releases found? Don't want to do -d flag since that will take to 14.10.
<jParkton> layke: I dont see it
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNoob, -p       flag is the right one
<UbuntuNoob> howlett, Thought that would have same behavior as -d
<layke> jParkton, Okay. The card comes with lights.. I can see that it's getting power.. so it is connected correctly
<layke> It has some *bling* lights since the motherboard it came with was a gaming motherboard.
<prana> Anyone knows how to access windows network location using ubuntu ???
<jParkton> groovy
<jParkton> prana: samba server?
<layke> No idea then :( Okay.. thanks for the help.
<cfhowlett> !samba | prana
<ubottu> prana: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<UbuntuNoob> still nothing with `do-release-upgrade -p`
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNoob, are your settings for LTS only?
<UbuntuNoob> Howlett, meaning?
<UbuntuNoob> `lsb_release -a` shows No LSB modules are available.
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNoob, Long Term Support only --- if not, you'll be unable to see 12.04 >> 14.04
<cfhowlett> !!
<bekks> UbuntuNoob: Whats the full output of that command. Please pastebin it.
<bekks> !pastebin | UbuntuNoob
<ubottu> UbuntuNoob: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UbuntuNoob> lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<UbuntuNoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8466638/
<chaotix> for anyone else who needs to know, it was gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences raise-on-click
<cwarner> I thought there was a way to do whitelisting with unattended-upgrades??
<chaotix> so in dconf-editor, org ->gnome->desktop->wm->preferences, make sure raise on click is checked
<chaotix> that took forever to find lol
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNoob, right good.  but ... system > software updater > settings > Notify me of a new ubuntu version: For Long Term Support
<prana> After installing new ubuntu updates ....my wifi is not working ....so any one please help me to get back to my wifi
<UbuntuNoob> It's running 12.04 server, no GUI
<cwarner> does anyone else have a need for whitelisting packages with unattended-upgrades? Meaning a list of only packages that you want unattended-upgrades to upgrade?
<genii> UbuntuNoob: Might find better help then in #ubuntu-server
<nerium> Anyone knows a way to move a installation of ubuntu to a smaller disk?
<cfhowlett> UbuntuNoob, ah.  Ok there's a sources.list setting for that but I don't remember how
<Eduard_Munteanu> nerium, partition, rsync files over, change UUIDs and reinstall bootloader?
<nerium> Eduard_Munteanu: I've manage todo the first two steps, how about the other?
<torniker> I am having a very strange things happening on my Ubuntu 14.04. I am  unable to use some keyboard shortcuts in any app, like ctrl+c, ctrl+v,  ctrl+t (new tab in browsers), but I can still use ctrl+w for closing  tabs. also ctr+c is working in terminal like it should be but can't do  ctrl+shift+c or ctrl+shift+v in terminal. copy and paste via context  menu works fine but my shortcut keys are broken. any help would be appreciated
<Eduard_Munteanu> nerium, just update fstab accordingly, use blkid to get the new UUIDs
<drmagoo> torniker: any recent changes made to your system ?
<torniker> drmagoo: there was a system update today
<torniker> drmagoo: I have not changed anything in system I was working on my project and in the middle of this I cannot copy/paste or use ctrl+r to refresh browser, I have restarted but it's same
<Hardtail> Is anyone familiar with installing themes with myunity?
<EOBeav> Hardtail: I don't think MyUnity lets you install them, it just lets you select the ones that are already installed.
<kids> Hi - I don't know how this happened but my apt-get is brokenwe upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS and now we get these errors when trying to apt-get upgrade or apt-get autoremove http://pastebin.com/tge5P2BN
<Hardtail> EOBeav: Ok thanks. I am following this tutorial http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/market/installation-instructions/
<drmagoo> kids: what does "sudo apt-get -f install" give for output? Pastebin that too
<kids> drmagoo: here you go - it looks the same to me :) http://pastebin.com/qAm7zkqY
<quantumpants> Does anybody have a complete list of Terminal commands for 14.04 lts?
<drmagoo> kids: try to do just "apt-get install netbase"
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, man man
<quantumpants> fhowlett thanks
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, happy2help
<ssladmin> bye bye
<userasdfqwer> hello
<Jellyjook> hi
<userasdfqwer> i have a problem with dual boot
<userasdfqwer> can you help me_
<kids> drmagoo: here is apt-get install netbase http://pastebin.com/fz8Fi8wM
<Jellyjook> I finally got to the deepweb today
<drmagoo> kids: "dpkg --reconfigure netbase" ?
<lxf_> have a problem with the nm-applet not showing in the main menu
<drmagoo> kids: sorry "dpkg-reconfigure netbase"
<kids> drmagoo: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: netbase is broken or not fully installed
<axisys> trying to mount a 32G micro sd card.. it says no medium found.. any suggestion?
<axisys> here is the dmesg http://dpaste.com/1DA3ZH2
<drmagoo> kids:  try "apt-get -d install netbase" and then go to /var/cache/apt/archives and from there do a "dpkg -i netbase*"
<axisys> detailed dmesg: http://dpaste.com/1MRYQF0
<axisys> gparted does not detect it either
<kids> drmagoo: http://pastebin.com/GyWQzcsf
<OerHeks> axisys, check the sdcard reader, can it handle 32 gb? some can only work up to 16 gb
<zy3pD> tippt mit geschlossenen aufen
<drmagoo> kids: 'tab' after netbase, so that you get the full filename
<felon> wonder if skype will work on 14.04 on the skype page it says 12.04
<kids> drmagoo: oops - sorry
<zy3pD> felon, it works!
<felon> ok
<Hardtail> Guys if I got a new theme in my /usr/share/themes folder, how do I load it? myunity is no longer in development
<drmagoo> Hardtail: try "unity tweak tool"
<OerHeks> Hardtail, check your url, it gives the answer in the comments, use unity-tweak-tool
<kids> drmagoo: there are no files that start with netbase in that directory /var/cache/apt/archives
<OerHeks> Hardtail, and be sure it is a gnome3/unity theme
<Hardtail> OerHerks ok thanks, when I use the menu in Tweak Tool it becomes transparent, the window.
<Hardtail> I am gonna reboot brb
<drmagoo> kids: try "dpkg --configure -a" then "apt-get clean" and then "apt-get update" and last "apt-get -f install" =)
<layke>  Hey. Sound issue again.. I uninstalled pulseaudio, and attempted to reinstall. In the top right hand corner on the toolbar I used to see sound devices. Now after reinstalling that icon isn't there any more?
<axisys> OerHeks: it sees the 64G just fine
<felon> only calls and msging :(
<axisys> every time I feed the sdcard into my laptop I get this error
<axisys> hp-config_usb_printer: hp-config_usb_printer[21388]: error: This is not a valid device
<axisys> no issue with the  64G
<axisys> colord: Device added: sysfs-HP-HP_Flash_Media_Reader
<dimitry7> do you prefer openvpn or ipsec?
<felon> why dont i have the video option on skype...?
<max24> halo
<pie870> ciao
<pie870> !list
<ubottu> pie870: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<felon> do i have to install the wrapper
<kids> drmagoo: dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.com/JFv4ZjUj
<snown> in $PATH, the directories that are listed first should are searched first right?
<axisys> any suggestion on how to read this sdcard? sudo gparted /dev/sdb says error opening, no medium found.
<axisys> lsusb sees it as
<axisys> Bus 002 Device 011: ID 03f0:0423 Hewlett-Packard HS-COMBO Cardreader
<axisys> it is a micro sdcard
<ObrienDave> that's just the reader not the card
<punkgeek> i install takeoff menu but ive get this error and cant start my kde
<punkgeek> xession: unable to start X session --- no "home/user/.xession" file, no "home/user/.Xession" file, no session managers, no window manaher, ans no terminal emulators found; aborting.
<ggggggggg> Hi.How can I share my internet with my android device,using  usb?
<axisys> ObrienDave: so lsudb only reads the card reader, but not the card.. 64G worked just fine
<axisys> this is 32G
<ObrienDave> axisys, does the card work anywhere else?
<ObrienDave> axisys, try lsblk
<axisys> ObrienDave: I just read the 64G micro sdcard with that
<ObrienDave> axisys, does the 32gb card work anywhere else?
<axisys> ObrienDave: I have two of them.. I have no where else to test
<axisys> ObrienDave: lsblk does not see it
<kids> drmagoo: I'm sorry I have to run out - I'll jump on later and try again - thank you for all your help - I really appreciate it
<drmagoo> kids: no problem
<punkgeek> no bodys help me?
<axisys> ObrienDave: kernel sees it
<axisys> ObrienDave: [69713.671281] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<ObrienDave> axisys, could be the card is borked
<axisys> ObrienDave: both?
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> could just be an issue with that card. sorry, gotta run, family issue
<ggggggggg> How can I share my internet with my android device using  usb?
<axisys> any one can suggest why I cannot read the sandisk ultra microsdhc 32gb ?
<drmagoo> punkgeek: this isnt the right place to get help with kde.. this is a channel for pure Ubuntu(Unity
<punkgeek> i cant start X
<drmagoo> punkgeek: what does "service lightdm restart" give?
<felon> i dont even have a video option on skype i installed wrapper added the ppa and everything
<k1l> punkgeek: dont startx, start the lightdm which will manage X for you
<punkgeek> get large error with service lightdm restart
<Snake2k> punkgeek: Paste that error at paste.ubuntu.com and paste the link here
<punkgeek> start: rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.42" ...
<punkgeek> start: rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.42" (uid=1000 pid=3490 comm="start lightm") interface="com.ubuntu.upstart0_6.job" member="start error name="(unset" requested_reply="0" destintion="com.ubuntu.upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<k1l> !paste | punkgeek
<ubottu> punkgeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<punkgeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467085/
<trism> punkgeek: you need to use sudo: sudo restart lightdm; (or with the service command)
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to mess with audio volumes... I can see sound coming in on the VU meter, but don't hear anything coming out.  I can hear music from VLC and youtube fine.  What am I missing
<punkgeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467103/
<punkgeek> with sudo
<k1l> punkgeek: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<punkgeek> kubuntu
<k1l> punkgeek: "lsb_release -d" gices you?
<BluesKaj> punkgeek, install kde-workspace
<sid_> Hello every one , i cannot be able to install or remove libxml2 , some thing says unmet dependency . I googled a lot and struck here what needs to do next .
<craigbass1976> I fixed it.  I guess the next question is... How do I perform (with Pulse) the equivalent of m (unmuting a line-in jack, mic, etc)) in alsamixer?
<punkgeek> k1l: yes
<sid_> sudo apt-get purge libxml2
<sid_> Reading package lists... Done
<sid_> Building dependency tree
<sid_> Reading state information... Done
<sid_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<sid_> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<unopaste> sid_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<k1l> punkgeek: what does it give you?
<k1l> sid_: please use a pasteservice and dont spam this channel
<bazhang> is that debian, sid_
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, use the m key to mute/unmute in alsamixer
<punkgeek> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS :D sry
<sid_> its ubuntu , yes its debian
<bazhang> sid_, which one
<k1l> punkgeek: ok. so it was kubuntu from the start? what did you do before that did not work anymore?
<sid_> ubuntu 14.04
<punkgeek> i install takeoff menu, after install need to restart, when restart the desktop. ive get this error
<k1l> punkgeek: how did you install that? i wonder how that is damaging the whole x
<sid_> WHEN REMOVING libxml2 , i got error like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467147/
<punkgeek> k1l: installed with this url: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/04/22/how-to-install-takeoff-launcher-on-kubuntu-12-04/
<k1l> sid_: "uname -a" gives you?
<craigbass1976> BluesKaj: Yes.  I don't see any buttons in the Pulse app (the line in tab) that do anything.  It was on and I could see the VU meter move when I strum a guitar
<sid_> Linux sid-desktop 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<sid_> While installing libxml2 i got it like this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467172/
<BluesKaj> craigbass1976, I was referring to alsamixer , check your mic and capture inputx
<sid_> k1l : can you solve my problem please
<craigbass1976> BluesKaj: Oh, sorry.  My yes was m is hte key to mute/unmute in alsa.  Just looking for a pulse equivalent
<LeartS> Hi guys! Can anyone help me debug and/or solve this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1369251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369251 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "unity-settings-daemon doesn't load settings at boot" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> sid_: run "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and put into pasteservice
<Gregor3000> how do i paste in console (not the emulator but console)
<Gregor3000> terminal
<HSaka> Hello, I changed my ssd disk that had ubuntu. When I putted my new ssd disk in. Grub Rescue came... how can i boot from usb ?
<punkgeek> what should i do now?! :-S
<jParkton> Gregor3000: Ctrl + Shift + v
<HSaka> I've acutally tried different ways to solve it. But nothing seems to wokr.
<Gregor3000> into console (as in on server not the terminal emulator on desktop)
<BluesKaj> punkgeek, already told you to install kde-workspace
<jParkton> Works in SSH over here
<sid_> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467190/
<punkgeek> cant install, network is unrechable
<k1l> sid_: holy moly
<punkgeek> i insert my lan cable, but i dont know why i ve get this message! (network is unreachble
<k1l> sid_: you are mixing trusty and oneiric sources?!?!
<punkgeek> )
<sid_> k1l: what can i do now
<k1l> sid_: and lucid?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I run chrome with openbox ?
<k1l> oh well. that system officially is a mess. (besides that huge amount of 3rd party repos)
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<k1l> punkgeek: well. your 12.04 package i your 14.04 system made some bad changes.
<sid_> k1l: my sources list  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467207/
<punkgeek> <HoNgOuRu> tried, but didnt work and didnt say any message!
<k1l> sid_: please show "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" in a pastebin
<sid_> what needs to be removed
<BluesKaj> punkgeek, you probly forgot to update and upgrade 12.04 before upgrading to 14.04
<sid_> k1l: yes i did it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467207/
<punkgeek> k1l: i dont install ubuntu 12.04 !
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, btw I had the same problem last week... after fighting all day with something like that I formatted it...
<k1l> punkgeek: that takeoff package was for 12.04
<punkgeek> im using 14.04 iso
<punkgeek> aha, so what should i do?
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, try ifconfig and see if you have your eth0 or wlan0 up ...
<punkgeek> eth0 and lo is up
<k1l> sid_: this is a 12.04 sources.list. take that and exchange all "precise" with "trusty" https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list
<sid_> k1l: for second command http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467227/
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, does eth0 has a valid ip ?¡
<punkgeek> no
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, I mean, your internal network, or whatever...
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> so you have to put a valid ip there
<sid_> k1l : what about the problem i faced for libxml2 , i didnt even remove or install new version of it
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, do you know your routers ip?
<k1l> sid_: the main cause is that you made a mess with your system. we need to get the right sources first to work on the other problem
<punkgeek> please see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467244/
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, ping google
<sid_> k1l : i did update sources.list with your list and  did sudo apt-get update command too
<punkgeek> ~$ ping google.com
<punkgeek> ping: unknown host google.com
<punkgeek> ~$ ping 4.2.2.4
<punkgeek> connect: Network is unreachable
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, ok
<k1l> sid_: did you exchange the "precise" with "trusty"? that is important. all words need to be changed
<HoNgOuRu> ping your router
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, ping 192.168.1.1
<punkgeek> # ping 192.168.1.1
<punkgeek> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<punkgeek> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.828 ms
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> so your lan is working
<HoNgOuRu> maybe, the router is not online to the outside
<HoNgOuRu> open a browser and go to 192.168.1.1
<punkgeek> no. im using this modem on my laptop now
<punkgeek> and chat with upu :D
<punkgeek> you*
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<HoNgOuRu> try this...
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek,
<punkgeek> try?!!
<HoNgOuRu> try ip route
<HoNgOuRu> "ip route"
<Gregor3000> jParkton: are you maybe doing the ssh in terminal emulator?
<punkgeek> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.10  metric 1
<HoNgOuRu> tell me what it says at the default
<sid_> k1l: yup i did
<Gregor3000> does it work if you drop to console?
<Gregor3000> ctrl+alt+F1
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek,  you should have something like ... default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static
<k1l> sid_: ok. then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to make sure you will get the most recent packages. all into the paste afterwards again
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, hold on a sec
<punkgeek> HoNgOuRu: set gateway in interfaces file?
<jParkton> Gregor3000: well now you are getting deep
<sid_> k1l: i did that too
<punkgeek> ok
<jParkton> I just terminal
<k1l> sid_: please show
<sid_> oh ! sorry
<jParkton> is there some really useful function in using a konsole rather than a terminal?
<Gregor3000> hmm... caise it doesn't work here in vbox... wait...
<HoNgOuRu> "sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1"
<jParkton> AH
<jParkton> vbox is not the same
<jParkton> you cant do that
<ROPA> hi all, I tried to use my ubuntu 14.04, and can't. It has a weird problem, When I try to run firefox or libre office, everything I type is interpreted as a command of some sort. So, I can't type into the google search box or enter a new url in firefox. Any ideas???
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, try sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1
<punkgeek> aha its works thank you
<HoNgOuRu> ok
<sid_> k1l :update command http://paste.ubuntu.com/8467295/
<punkgeek> so now i should enter: apt-get install kde-workspace ?
<HoNgOuRu> next time you reboot you should face the same problem
<HoNgOuRu> so, are you connected now?
<punkgeek> yes
<k1l> sid_: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<HoNgOuRu> great!
<sid_> k1l :wait a min its running
<Gregor3000> well that doesn't make much sense
<k1l> sid_: ok. in best case that already solved the issue
<punkgeek> HoNgOuRu: try  apt-get install kde-workspace ?
<HoNgOuRu> I'm not sure about that
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, what do you want to do ?
<sid_> k1l : Thank you so much for support , i'll get back if that problem still exist and i think it'll be taking more than 5 min to upgrade
<k1l> sid_:  there are still issues with that 3rd party repos and PPA. i would suggest to remove the PPA that gets mentioned as offline.
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know any ebook reader of pdf reader in ubuntu?
<xangua> calibre to read ebooks mojtaba
<mojtaba> xangua: No, I mean in audio format.
<HoNgOuRu> I am setting a web kiosk, I want only chrome and openbox, I created a script that runs chrome, but I want openbox to control chrome's window... how do I launch openbox and chrome from a script ???
<felon> i got it working...
<punkgeek> HoNgOuRu: veru thank you ;-)
<HoNgOuRu> punkgeek, you welcome... just try to persist the change
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: i did that with another program some years back. put openbox to start with chromium fullscreen on startup and remove all the menu settings from openbox
<sid_> k1l : another problem i faced a lot  is that , i am not able to go to other tabs (eg :: if terminal , chrome , movie  are my present applications i am not able to get to other one using keyboard) . I click on alt+tab but its not working and i dont know why .  Can you solve that
<punkgeek> okay
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, yeah, I disabled openbox popup menu, but my problem is that I cannot get both programs running at the same time from a script
<HoNgOuRu> dont know why
<HoNgOuRu> if I do openbox & chromium-browser then only openbox fullfill the screen and after closing it it runs chrome
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: both programs? start openbox and that will start chromium
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, I created a user, with an empty session... no lxde, just runs a script, in this script I call openbox and chromium
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: openbox is not a "program" in that sort of way
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, first I only executed chrome, but it didnt have any window bar, so I thought that If I run openbox it will wrap the chrome window
<prana> Plz help....  Tell me how to delete the  grup bootloader
<jpds> prana: Why would you want to do that?
<naphstor> any budddy tel me how i install android application like whats app in my ubantu 13.10 operating system?????(i search in google but there is no any solution about this)
<naphstor> ???????????????????????/
<sid_> naphstor :: you can use simulator
<sid_> naphstor :: you can use android simulator
<naphstor> its cost 3$
<prana> Jpds : just want to learn how to delete ubuntu from dual boot
<xangua> naphstor: please upgrade to a suppoted release, also you may wanna check this when you do http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<k1l> naphstor: for the start: no need to use extra ?. then 13.10 is dead. you need to upgrade first (you dont even have the security fixes for shellstorm issues)
<k1l> prana: insert windows cd, let that install the windows bootloader
<guardianpwr08> hello, i have somehow screwed up my ssh access after installing google 2step config.  i get a connection refused error.  I dont have terminal access, but ispconfig is up and running... anything i can do to regain ssh?
<prana> K1| can i do this with usb ??
<k1l> HoNgOuRu: i cant show you the howto i used because its not in english. but here are 2 howtos linked: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/create-ubuntu-kiosk
<k1l> prana: well. dont know about how to do this from the windows side. but if you just remove grub you have no bootloader and even windows will not work then.
<prana> K1| so i have to do it with cd right?
<ferrox2> Hello.I ran a program that created temporary files (in /tmp) and filled the disk, crashing the machine. I deleted the contents of /tmp manually, and now the machine isn't right: applications keep crashing to desktop.
<k1l> prana: you need somehow install the windows bootloader. cd works, usb could work, but for that better ask the windows guys to be sure.
<ferrox2> I've rebooted
<reisio> ferrox2: how much space do you have?
<ferrox2> reisio: I now have 1.8 GB free
<naphstor> thank guys i found my solution
<reisio> ferrox2: run from terminal to see errors
<prana> They are just not replying
<nano> Some one help with installing network drivers for ubuntu 14.04 on a dell D430 via usb. Not internet connection and some detailed instructions would be a plus
<ferrox2> reisio: I've just tried sudo apt-get update from terminal. It quits (the terminal closes) partway through.
<reisio> wow, neat
<reisio> your ~/.cache or ~/.config might be really confused
<reisio> you might temporarily mv them elsewhere
<ferrox2> in my user profile?
<reisio> in your user's home, yes
<ferrox2> I hadnt thoughtof that, i'll try that now
<ferrox2> Need to switch it back on, so a few secs.
<angelo__> vorrei scarica re dei film mi potete aiutare
<k1l> !it | angelo__
<ubottu> angelo__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ferrox2> reisio: That's fixed it, but my user settings are all gone. I can rebuild those, however. Thank you.
<HoNgOuRu> k1l, thank you
<angelo__> dvd rip 2014
<naphstor> good night
<DJones> !piracy | angelo__
<ubottu> angelo__: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ferrox2> reisio: Hrm the unity dash is reset too, it's not finding the programs. They're still there though - alacarte sees the old groups.
<guardianpwr08> hello, i have somehow screwed up my ssh access after installing google 2step config.  i get a connection refused error.  I dont have terminal access, but ispconfig is up and running... anything i can do to regain ssh?
<ferrox2> reisio: And thats fixed too, i reinstalled unity scope and unity. Thanks.
<reisio> ferrox2: some reseting is what would happen if you mv ~/.config
<reisio> ferrox2: yup, now you just have to fix your config
<reisio> not really sure why, but stuff like gconf freaks out when it runs out of disk space
<angelo__> Kite.2014 BRD.XVID ITA
<reisio> and does terrible things to configs
<reisio> I even noticed xfce's xfconf doing that
<k1l> angelo__: no warez in here!
<drmagoo> angelo__: sei nel canale sbagliato. Questo canale è per il sostegno relative a Ubuntu!
<alessio> ciao a tutti
<alessio> avrei bisogno di una mano con la retroilluminazione
<k1l> !it | alessio
<ubottu> alessio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alessio> i m sorry XD
<Revan> here we are
<compdoc> hurray
<vitimiti> hi
<quey> hi i have problem with compiling java program in Eclipse , but when i compil in terminal - then all is ok
<quey> can anyone help me ?
<angelo__> HI
<quey> hi
<Guest89252> #join i3
<tmkt> Hey Hey have 2 NICS, right now for simplicity sake have both connected to the same router via DHCP, one for some reason works perfectly....the other, not so much.. ifdown eth0;ifdown eth1;ifup eth0;ping www.yahoo.com doesn't work... ifdown eth0;ifdown eth1;ifup eth1;ping www.yahoo.com does work..they are both retrieving their IP from the router correctly based off of their mac address 192.168.3.3, and 192.168.3.4.... 3.4 works...3.3 doesn't stumped
<bazhang> tmkt, this is more of a ##networking issue
<tmkt> ok
<theseb> how many killing terminals NOT ask..."Are you sure?" all the time?
<compdoc> huh?
<theseb> s/many/make
<bazhang> theseb most idle here
<theseb> compdoc: i mean......when i kill a terminal...I get a popup..i don't want that...that's all
<compdoc> how  do you kill a terminal?
<genii> My bet is not by typing exit
<theseb> compdoc: click on X with moust
<compdoc> if you login to root before exiting, it complains
<theseb> genii: right
<theseb> compdoc: right..you read my mind
<theseb> compdoc: i drop into root and that's when i have this problem
<compdoc> but if youre just you, it doesnt
<jee1mr> or if you're running some process
<compdoc> type exit
<theseb> compdoc: can you set gconf to just kill when are you root ?
<theseb> compdoc: w/ mouse?
<theseb> :)
<geudrik> Anyone seen an issue using rTorrent that looks akin to : file_list: Failed to prepare file '/Ubuntu.iso.whatever... due to a permission error, despite having variables set correctly in the config?
<mateusz__> I am on 14.04. How can I upgrade to package for 1.4.1? apt-get install openttd resulted in really old version 1.3, but 1.4 is available for the next OS version. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openttd
<mateusz__> Sorry, I am more confused than I expected.
<theseb> mateusz__: hmm....that may be tricky
<theseb> geudrik: fwiw...what world needs is an anonymous bittorrent app
<mateusz__> thseb: I know that it will work.
<mateusz__> But how can I obtain it using apt-get?
<theseb> mateusz__: you can't...just download the package some other way
<theseb> mateusz__: then do dpkg -i package_name
<genii> That's just asking for dependency hell
<geudrik> mateusz__: just install it: http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-openttd-1-4-1-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17/
<geudrik> mateusz__: that was link #2 off google by the way, searching for "install openttd ubuntu14.04"
<nano> Some one help with installing network drivers for ubuntu 14.04 on a dell D430 via usb. Not internet connection and some detailed instructions would be a plus
<n1cky> i want to install ubuntu netinstall to my chromebook
<n1cky> (no, i don't want a chroot)
<n1cky> i only have an SD card
<n1cky> can i write the livecd to the sd card, then make a tmpfs of sorts, so that i can write over the sd card?
<n1cky> aka where i'd install the os
<bazhang> use the mini iso?
<theseb> n1cky: i thought chromebooks were only for chrome os
<nano> anyone?
<mateusz__> geudrik: I know. I already installed it this way, but I wanted to check whatever it is doable to do it using apt-get/
<OerHeks> !offline | nano
<ubottu> nano: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<nano> ok. not really familiar with what you said. can you pm me
<nano> offline correct.
<_marco> I've set capability of a file with "setcap cap_sys_rawio+eip file". I run is as root, but iopl(3) still fails. What should I do?
<nano> What is synaptic? | ubottu
<nano> for instance i have dwnloaded the zipped file with the broadcom-wl-5.100.138
<nano> and I am trying to install or configure this on the system
<stantonk> is there a way to stop/start multiple upstart jobs in a batch / with a wildcard?
<nano> Oerheks or ubottu? saw my last response
<maxvi> how can I install numix theme completely in ubuntu 14.04? I installed unity-tweak-tool and do this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:numix/ppa; sudo apt-get install numix-gtk-theme
<killer> Hey , i want to set lightdm as login manager again , so i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<maxvi> but my folder looks like in default ubuntu
<killer> but nothing happened and it takes 40 seconds to take me to unity
<Foxtrot> what if i told you that bash wasnt vuln :O
<killer> earlier it was 6-8 seconds
<Guest39972> For some reason a game (flightgear) is using novueau  driver despite NVIDIA 331.38 being enabled.
<Guest39972> How do I remove the nouveau driver so it will default to proprietary
<rava`> can anyone direct me to how i can fix network manager nto letting me select configured vpn connections?
<rava`> the connection configurations work, as openconnect on the cli works fine
<andornaut> Anyone know of a wirelses adapter that can do AC? The ath10k driver is supposed to worked, but I don't know of any adapters that use the supported atheros chipsets.
<rava`> but in the networkmanager drop down under vpn, all the configured connections are greyed otu
<Guest39972> Also, whats the terminal command to install nvidia-331?
<Guest39972> The downloaded run file isnt working
<pbx> Guest39972, downloaded from where? not working how?
<Guest39972> pbx, I downloaded from Nvidia and I run it, and at the end it says it cant open something. Cant remember
<Guest39972> and also downloaded from ubuntu
<esd_> hello
<Guest39972> I was just wondering how I can install it in terminal since its not working
<hexacode> anyone know a good hex editor for ubuntu
<Foxtrot> hexacode, GUI or CLI?
<Foxtrot> Id recommend Bless though
<Revan> here we are
<Raver> are
<Raver> a
<rava`> can anyone direct me to how i can fix network manager nto letting me select configured vpn connections?
<chris_99> Hey, Does anyone have any idea how to fix this bug, without upgrading to Utopic - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319/+bug/1220426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Critical,Triaged]
<chris_99> as far as i can see theres no recommended fix in that list
<LucidGuy> 4TB drive gpt partion .. one partition.  system indicates it has 3.6TB available space.  Does that sound right?
<maxvi> how can I install theme with folder icons?
<iceroot> chris_99: at the end its the problem of nvidia
<jhutchins> rava`: You need to install the network-manager module for the type of vpn you're using.  What kind of vpn is it?
<iceroot> chris_99: ubuntu/canocial can not fix it, its a bug in a closed source application/driver
<maxvi> I want to install Numix theme
<chris_99> iceroot, how come Utopic apparently fixes it though
<jhutchins> Raver: You need to install the network-manager module for the type of vpn you're using.  What kind of vpn is it?
<iceroot> chris_99: newer driver package?
<jhutchins> Raver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<iceroot> chris_99: if i am correct the nvidia package is directly in the non-free repo and coming completly from nvidia
<chris_99> im not sure it is actually, i installed nvidia-331 - NVIDIA binary driver - version 331.38
<chris_99> but apparently there is a 337, but its been deleted
<chris_99> from the repo
<killer> Hey,this is currently  my login manager , how do i set it to lightdm  http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ccl6p0&s=8#.VCr8HiXbD00
<iceroot> chris_99: let me check what i am using (have also an optimus card)
<chris_99> one sec i'll tell you what card i've got
<iceroot> chris_99: gt 540m for me (alienware notebook)
<chris_99> 07:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 840M] [10de:1341] (rev a2)
<killer> ?
<iceroot> chris_99: 331.38 and have no issues here (14.04)
<iceroot> chris_99: dont have any newer drivers in my list
<chris_99> hmm, i'm gonna try nvidias driver directly then i guess
<iceroot> chris_99: yeah there is the legancy as well but much older
<iceroot> chris_99: but its always the same problem with closed source stuff
<chris_99> apparently nvidias version is  	340.46
<iceroot> chris_99: the open source community can not fix there issues
<chris_99> yeah i understand that, but they can use the latest ver ;)
<iceroot> chris_99: i hope not
<trism> killer: that is lightdm
<trism> killer: just using lightdm-gtk-greeter
<iceroot> chris_99: latest = not tested very good, beta releases and so on
<chris_99> true, i'll try it anyway and report back
<iceroot> chris_99: but for vga driver, yes sometimes its better to have the newest because of performance
<iceroot> chris_99: sure, good luck
<trism> killer: you can switch it back to unity-greeter or whatever other greeter you have installed in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<killer> trism: I want  the default login manager that ubuntu 14.04 shipped . Is it not lightdm ?
<killer> I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<trism> killer: yes it is lightdm, but lightdm has several greeters (the login screen you actually see is drawn by the greeter)
<trism> killer: default is unity-greeter, but you currently have lightdm-gtk-greeter which is default for xubuntu
<trism> killer: switch back to unity-greeter by editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and changing lightdm-gtk-greeter to unity-greeter
<trism> killer: assuming you didn't accidently remove unity-greeter, might want to: sudo apt-get install unity-greeter; too
<Raver> are
<killer> trism: No , but the file you pointed me to , is empty file \
<Quantumpants> guys, i have a glitch on my system and i need help
<k1l> Raver: do you have an actual ubuntu support issue?
<trism> killer: do you have anything in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ ?
<killer> trism: empty
<Quantumpants> <k1l> hi im back, are you free to advise me?
<swift_fan1> What does
<swift_fan1> $PrivDropToGroup adm
<swift_fan1> Inside /etc/rsyslog.conf
<swift_fan1> do ??
<swift_fan1> Thank you :)
<k1l> Quantumpants: i am some sort of multitasking here so i might be afk for some time. but just state the issue with details in here and if someone could help he will jump in
<genii> swift_fan1: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/droppriv.html
<Quantumpants> <k1l> Thank you :) good luck :)
<Quantumpants> My laptop will not charge, it does not seem to be a hardware issue, can anybody advise please???
<reisio> Quantumpants: why does it seem to not be a hardware issue?
<Quantumpants> <reisio> the battery was fine one day and did not charge the next, the laptop is also getting alot of error codes etc...
<miq-w> How can 'not charging' Not be a hardware issue?
<reisio> Quantumpants: I see no reason to think that isn't a hardware problem
<miq-w> How old is the battery?
<reisio> Quantumpants: if you call the support line for the manufacturer, they can tell you how to distinguish definitively if it's hardware or not
<Quantumpants> <reisio> oddly it all started with another load of problems
<reisio> like what?
<Quantumpants> I have a netbook and a laptop running 14.04 lts 64bit and 32bit.......
<Quantumpants> they have just started to do add things at the same time, i think it may have been a dodgy update???
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: temporarily remove the adapter/powercable from the laptop, then remove battery for 30 seconds. Put back battery, check if laptop start with only battery. Then connect adaptercable again.
<CyberGabber> Some battery have a small 'button' on it, with a few leds. if pressed it will show the charge-level
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> ill give that a go.
<nyktovus> running ubuntu server 12.04. looking for someone to help walk me thru adding a swap file on a system.
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: Better to remove all extern devices like extra Harddisk, mouse etc while testing
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: Check if battery is extreem hot etc.
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> checked and no heat, the charger is fine and it worked perfectly up untill a few days ago when i did sudo apt-get update etc...
<CyberGabber> nyktovus: maybe ? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> I was told on this IRC chat room it may be a problem with Grub2
<Quantumpants> Guys what does this mean? " com.ubuntu.apport-gtk-root "
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: Something about acpi=nolapic  ?
<jhutchins> Quantumpants: It is extremely unlikely that it has anything to do with the OS at all.  It would normally charge with the system shut down.
<jhutchins> Quantumpants: It sounds very much like a hardware failure.
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: Give this a try, seems to be somwhat like your problem; http://askubuntu.com/questions/427560/ubuntu-battery-not-charging-or-not-detected
<sipb> autorun run/hilightwin.pl
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> <jhutchins> its all pointing to there being a problem booting, isnt grub2 part of that? sorry im a newb
<Hardtail> Hi guys, do I have to worry about antivirus programs or anything like? Anything to do for security?
<chris_99> iceroot, just tried the latest ver, still got the freeze :(
<nyktovus> whats the best channel for help with ubuntu server?
<bekks> nyktovus: #ubuntu-server
<nyktovus> thanx.
<Quantumpants> <Hardtail> just a firewall will do :)
<nyktovus> @Hardtail : no, its linux :)
<Hardtail> So it's safe to do banking and all that jazz?
<Hardtail> Awesome thanks guys :D
<carbon13> Hardtail, use brain 2.0
<Hardtail> But I am stuck with brain .025?
<carbon13> hehe
<Hardtail> How ever do I upgrade?
<reisio> transplant
<carbon13> Hardtail, no worries mate
<CyberGabber> Hardtail: Always check SSL secure site etc. don't save password in browser etc. Never
<john_doe_jr> how do you restart the network services after changing the ip address?
<carbon13> Hardtail, never open phishing emails
<Hardtail> Should I use the Beretta for the transplant?
<Hardtail> Ok thanks guys
<Martinjo84> john_doe_jr: ifconfig eth0 down
<Martinjo84> john_doe_jr: ifconfig eth0 up
<carbon13> especially there is a lot of PayPal crap underway
<jhutchins> Quantumpants: It's possible that the link CyberGabber posted might be related, but if it's not charging when it's shut down I doubt it's software.
<Hardtail> If I wanted to learn about system security what should I look into, networking?
<jhutchins> Quantumpants: Please read the link, it explains what to do with grub.
<Hardtail> Are there anything I can monitor with Terminal and things like that
<Martinjo84> Hardtail: htop
<carbon13> hardtail, go the other way around: learn to hack a system, then you know how to secure it
<iceroot> Hardtail: first you should learn the user/right management. i think most of the security issues are coming from that (and of course missing security updates)
<Hardtail> I am just taking a Console Foundations course.
<carbon13> Hardtail, install an IDS (intrusion detection system)
<Hardtail> Martinjo84: thank you I am looking that up.
<Quantumpants> <jhutchins> sure, ill try that now, i may need a little guidence as im a newb
<iceroot> Hardtail: so why there is a root user and a normal user, why using sudo instead of all the time the root user, what is this rwxr-xr-x and so on. i think that is a good way to understand a UNIX or GNU/Linux system and the security about it
<carbon13> Hardtail, close all outgoing ports linked to services (like inkjet, samba etc.)
<jhutchins> Quantumpants: To make permanent changes, edit /etc/default/grub
<CyberGabber> Quantumpants: as the links tells you: When you boot, the crub screen appears. edit your GRUB entry and add acpi=nolapic
<CyberGabber> TO edit it, select the entry (or keep the default one) and press "e"
<Hardtail> carbon13 thank you very much I am writing this down in gedit so I can google all this information to learn
<Hardtail> iceroot thank you, noted as well to research
<sipb> I Need a live OS to boot from 4gb usb key.I got this old compaq presario from a garage sale.Please name a few very good live OS for this old piece of Shit hardware.Go ahead.
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> <jhutchins> ok, like going intu bios in windows?
<iceroot> sipb: ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, knoppix, systemrescuedisk
<Hardtail> carbon13 I understand what you said about learning hacking, when I searched it up I found white hat EC-council and the like
<earthrocker> sipb, what are the specs on the computer
<iceroot> Hardtail: and the most important think, please dont use the word "hacking" for breaking into a system, hacker does mean something else and is not related to break into systems
<earthrocker> ram  ghz ?
<CyberGabber> sipb: When you boot, the crub screen appears. edit your GRUB entry and add acpi=nolapic
<carbon13> hardtail, there is some good stuff about hacking from ccc (chaos computer club) ... there are even presentations taped and posted in youtube
<CyberGabber> sipb: Sorry, wrong line,  PUPPY linux puppylinux.org
<Hardtail> iceroot yes sir, it has to do with much more than just penetrating a system correct, reverse engineering, programming, understanding all systems, etc
<sipb> BAM KNOPPIX ISO IT IS.Good day bye now.
<iceroot> Hardtail: right, Kernel Hacker is a very good example of what hacking really means
<Quantumpants> <CyberGabber> I have the Grub screen up
<CyberGabber> sipb: Wow, thats a quick decision..
<Hardtail> iceroot thank you I am taking a look at CCC right now. I want to learn as much as I can
<swift_fan1> In "$PrivDropToGroup adm" in /etc/rsyslog.conf, what exactly is the group "adm", and what are their privileges? what users are in adm?
<swift_fan1> (initially)
<swift_fan1> :)
<iceroot> Hardtail: ccc is also a good source
<iceroot> Hardtail: but for learning a GNU/Linux system the best is to try it by yourself :)
<iceroot> Hardtail: just using the system will have a big learn effect, all this user stuff, how to start applications, how different ditributions are working (deb, rpm, source-based)
<Raver> whats
<Hardtail> iceroot thank you, currently I am working on this course http://teamtreehouse.com/library/console-foundations-2
<iceroot> Hardtail: the best course and support i got is in #bash
<iceroot> Hardtail: they have a wiki with a very good explanation
<iceroot> Hardtail: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Hardtail> iceroot bookmarked, thank you!
<iceroot> Hardtail: but sounds good that you are interested and i whish you luck on your GNU/Linux and Bash stuff
<Hardtail> iceroot thanks, my background is in design but I want to learn everything I can about systems and programming
<asxetoss_> i run wamp in win7 for run php,mysql,myphpadmi  for test local my site and other test..
<swift_fan1> genii : What users are in the group "adm" in "$PrivDropToGroup adm" in /etc/rsyslog.conf, and what privileges do those users have ?
<swift_fan1> :)
<iceroot> Hardtail: you will see, gnu tools dont have a nice design like other tools from this strange fruit :)
<asxetoss_> in linux what need 2 run ?
<iceroot> Hardtail: the most important think about GNU/Linux is that is is free (as in free speech)
<k1l> !lamp | asxetoss_
<ubottu> asxetoss_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<iceroot> asxetoss_: sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin  i would suggest for a lamp system
<Hardtail> iceroot :D my main computer was an Apple MacBook Pro, it has died on me due to graphics overheating. I just built a new computer with Windows 8.1 but I hate it. Feel much more comfortable on Ubuntu
<iceroot> Hardtail: yeah, apple and windows 8...
<Tuna> Ubuntu rocks, I just ditched windows 7 for the same reason :)
<Hardtail> iceroot I see that I can build native applications with HTML5 too!
<iceroot> Hardtail: ubuntu is a good start, i think there are better systems for learning but it is a good start into GNU/Linux
<asxetoss_> ok thank iceroot
<genii> swift_fan1: adm is the admin group
<iceroot> Hardtail: the issue about ubuntu is that is is doing some things there "own way" which is not always the best but that should not be imnportant now for learning
<Hardtail> iceroot I just ordered an Asus Transformer BOok T100 it has windows 8 on it but I am going to take it off and put Ubuntu
<Tuna> Actually that's sort of why I'm here, would anyone be able to point me in the direction of an idiot proof way to upgrade my GPU drivers? Last time I did that I put my computer into low graphics mode.
<jhutchins> Tuna: Did you order something with decent open-source drivers?
<Hardtail> iceroot I will brb in 10ish.
<frainfreeze> To install open a terminal window and enter
<frainfreeze> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<frainfreeze> sudo apt-get update
<frainfreeze> sudo apt-get upgrade
<frainfreeze> To remove, you can use ppa-purge
<frainfreeze> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<unopaste> frainfreeze you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Tuna> I have an ASUS HD 7850
<iceroot> Tuna: sounds like ati/amd card
<Tuna> iceroot: Yup I'm pretty sure it is too, sorry I know nothing about technology shamefully..
<iceroot> !ati | Tuna
<ubottu> Tuna: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<asxetoss_> and in win 7 i use microsoft expresion web .. for edit php ,htlm
<frainfreeze> This is probably wrong place to ask, but is it possible to request something to be added into ubuntu standard distro?
<asxetoss_> what you use in linux?
<frainfreeze> I use aptana studio and gedit
<iceroot> frainfreeze: sure, raise a bug on launchpad as a feature request
<frainfreeze> iceroot, do you think they would integrate whole game engine?
<frainfreeze> 30mb? open source , bds licence
<Tuna> iceroot: yeah, I've come across this page before, do I have to remove my already used drivers that I'm using then install the new drvers? Or just install the new drivers
<frainfreeze> c++ and python
<Pici> frainfreeze: Is there a already a .deb out there for it?
<iceroot> frainfreeze: there is also the quake3 engine available
<iceroot> frainfreeze: but the easiest is if it is in debian already
<frainfreeze> There is deb indeed, it is panda 3d
<iceroot> frainfreeze: if not you have to maintaine it by your own and its always easier to move something from debian to ubuntu instead of having an own package (security support 5 years lts and so on)
<CyberGabber> Tuna: check: sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk , its for onfigure third-party and proprietary drivers, maybe it works
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<Tuna> CyberGabber: Thanks, I'll give that a go in the terminal now
<CyberGabber> Tuna: Or in desktop choose menu System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<nyktovus> anyone use a launchpad in ubuntu?
<frainfreeze> I am asking if it could be part of normal distro for PC, as when I install system it is there like python and gcc
<Pici> frainfreeze: very unlikely.
<Pici> nyktovus: What do you mean?
<iceroot> frainfreeze: no
<frainfreeze> Ok, thanks :) , sorry for anyoing
<iceroot> frainfreeze: the default installation should be as small as possible
<iceroot> frainfreeze: only with tools most of the people need
<Tuna> CyberBabber: Hmmm after trying sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk I got "sudo: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk: command not found" and unfortunatly I couldn't find System, Where should I be looking exactly?
<frainfreeze> Yeah that makes sense, I though it would be like that, but I still hoped :) | thanks iceroot , Pici
<frainfreeze> Nigh awesome guys
<Guest59378> why compiz usage %80 cpu with ubuntu 14.04
<Guest59378> ?
<nyktovus> http://us.novationmusic.com/midi-controllers-digital-dj/launchpad
<jee1mr> frainfreeeze: you could use remastersys and create a custom iso which includes panda3d. For yourself
<Pici> nyktovus: You might want to ask the folks in #ubuntustudio if they have had any luck with it.
<Tuna> Do any of you have Skype or something similar that I could maybe have ou walk me through a GPU update? Not a problem if not and I'm sorry if my questions are becoming annoying - just an avid gamer trying to get gaming on linux :)
<CyberGabber> Tuna: Maybe you have to install it;  sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk
<Tuna> CyberGabber: Ah I'll try that, thanks!
<Guest59378> why compiz usage %80 - %90  cpue on ubuntu 14.04 ??
<Tuna> CyberGabber: VERY bizzare - It said it's already installed, yet the command doesn't work. Sorry to bother you, this chat room looks hectic. If you're being spammed just say and I'll try another day ^^
<nyktovus> thanx Pici
<Hardtail> Iceroot is wine very hardware dependant for running applications or is it all based on the software optimizaiton/
<iceroot> Hardtail: depends but normally its slower then running it native
<Hardtail> iceroot alright, just debating if I should make a hackintosh install so I can use my design software, other than that no need to boot into windows then
<iceroot> Hardtail: photoshop?
<Guest59378> why compiz using %80 - %90 cpu   ?   my os is ubuntu 14.04 64 bits
<Hardtail> iceroot Yeah Adobe Creative Cloud apps and Autodesk software, primarily sketchbook and Mudbox
<iceroot> !appdb | Hardtail
<ubottu> Hardtail: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<iceroot> Hardtail: there is a list of applications and how good they are running with wine
<trism> CyberGabber: for future reference the functionality of jockey-gtk has moved to the Additional Drivers tab of software-properties-gtk (I guess Tuna logged)
<Hardtail> oh wow thank you
<Hardtail> iceroot should I be looking to see if my hardware is being used properly or is running out of the box good enough?
<iceroot> Hardtail: you can check it with a live cd to see if GNU/Linux (Ubuntu) is running fine
<Dylan_> I'm having a problem loading up Minecraft. After I run the .jar file through Java and clicking on the play button, I can hear the game running but I can't see anything. Can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<Dylan_> It was working just fine this morning.
<Dylan_> And I don't think I did anything to change the system.
<lonewulf85> Hey I have an idea for a funny virus for windows and need some help. Namely  .bat file that runs "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy." over and over again then asks the name of the book. If you get it wrong it stays and repeats "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."
<Atlantic777> Hey, I've just experienced a unity crash. The ssh was still alive and when I restarted lightdm everything went ok for few minutes and then it was stuck again. I'm not sure where to find logs about unity crashes.
<Atlantic777> I didn't find anything interesting in dmesg...
<fbettag> morning
<mateusz__> What is the proper way to enable multimedia keys in Banshee? "multimedia keys" extension is enabled, showkey detects multimedia keys (164 for play/pause etc) - but multimedia keys are ignored by Banshee.
<mateusz__> I found proposal to use xbindkeys but it seems to be an ugly hack.
<Luyin> mateusz__: which desktop environment?
<fbettag> since i upgraded to 14.04.01 i get a lot of these Cannot add PPA errors, and it's not ca-certificates nor proxy, any ideas?
<Hardtail> iceroot this is amazing, I'm able to make folders and files from the command line! :D
<mateusz__> Luyin: LXDE (Lubuntu)
<Luyin> mateusz__: I know a solution which works in XFCE, might want to try that: http://luyinsblog.wordpress.com/2014/07/12/banshee-in-xfce-mit-den-medientasten-steuern/
<dreamcat4> windsows 8.1 already on HDD. in ubuntu 14.04 installer - if i choose 'install ubuntu allonside windows 8' - will it actually work properly ?
<Luyin> dreamcat4: no experience with that, but why shouldn't it? back up existing system and hf gl
<quants> i seem to have a problem with apport wht ever that is.
<miq-w> <dreamcat4>: Yeah, I'll second that; whatever you do, backup BEFORE trying to install...
<dreamcat4> i guess i'm concerned that ubuntu may install grub into bios MBR which will interfere with windows fast-start / quick boot
<mateusz__> Luyin: Where this " Keyboard Shortcuts" entry is located? Either it is different on LXDE or Google translate P guessing failed (I see no entry in Preferences on start menu).
<miq-w> Don't forget, Windows * requires UEFI and all that stuff to boot properly.
<dreamcat4> i'm not backing up anyhting because its a fresh install of windows (just installed it today, haven't used it yet)
<dreamcat4> miq-w: don't think so. at least today the quickboot and everything worked properly. and i don't have any UEFI, just old BIOS + MBR
<g0th> hi
<Devial511> hi
<g0th> how do I paste some text in a terminal?
<Devial511> Press CTRL + SHIFT + V ;)
<Devial511> Or RMB + Paste
<lonewulf85__> I want to prank my Windows fan brother with the virus and I figure "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" will work great because he does not read.
<k1l> g0th: ctrl+shift+v
<Luyin> mateusz__: it works in xfce, don't know about lxde. but I'm sure there are settings for keyboard shortcuts somewhere.
<g0th> it didn't work
<g0th> I use xterm
<g0th> I have a touchpad, no right mouse
<Devial511> Why you use xTerm?
<g0th> I prefer the look
<g0th> font e.g.
<k1l> g0th: ctrl+shift+v?
<Devial511> Can you use the standard terinal?
<miq-w> <dreamcat4>: In that case, you shouldn't have too many problems. Surprises me though; Windows 8 pretty much insists on UEFI...
<Devial511> Try to use CTRL + SHIFT + V on standard terminal
<g0th> what's the name of the standard terminal?
<Devial511> Konsole
<Devial511> Konsole aka Terminal xD
<k1l> gnome-terminal
<reisio> g0th: what k1l said
<g0th> ok thanks
<g0th> gnome-terminal is installed
<g0th> and ctrl + shift + v works
<Devial511> It's normal by default
<k1l> but why should ctrl+shift+v not work in xterm?
<Devial511> ;)
<g0th> k1l: seems it doesn't
<Devial511> Because xterm have different shortkeys
<g0th> I never had to use ctrl+shift+v before
<k1l> g0th: ok, seems like its shift+insert in xterm
<g0th> normally I use the middle mouse
<miq-w> <dreamcat4>: Don't know your level of expertise; how are you with GParted & partitions?
<g0th> thanks for the help
<Devial511> g0th
<Devial511> With Xterm you must press SHIFT + INS
<Devial511> For paste
<Devial511> ;)
<g0th> yes I tried
<g0th> I mean it works
<g0th> ins is a bit annoying
<Devial511> xD
<g0th> I have to use Fn + Delete
<Devial511> You would a very simple solution xD
<Devial511> And on Ubuntu/Linux, the very simply solutions are not existing
<Devial511> ;)
<g0th> well anyway, it works :)
<g0th> problem solved
<Devial511> Are not or does not? xD
<Devial511> I'm not english
<g0th> didn't want to copy a long url character by character :)
<miq-w> <dreamcat4>: You would do far better to choose 'something else' and then install to a specific partition...works better like that.
<Devial511> I understand you
<dreamcat4> another issue is my wired realtek eth0 is 'cable disconnected'. not sure why that is
<dreamcat4> miq-w: yeah maybe. i guess i should have backed up the windows mbr first too (to save having to re-install windows again if it mucks up)
<dreamcat4> ah well
<dreamcat4> time to reboot and see what happens
<compdoc> dreamcat4, you also have wireless?
<Devial511> Tomorrow I'll go for the shit exam xD
<Raver> whats
<Devial511> xDD
<Raver> what
<Raver> xwhat
<Devial511> The doctors mee think I have a snake in the ass
<k1l> !ot | Devial511
<ubottu> Devial511: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Devial511> Sorry, a worm xD
<Devial511> Oops sorry Kll
<dreamcat4> compdoc: yeah - i have a wireless card (but no wireless network to connect to). just a wired gigabit ethernet cable
<Devial511> I will leave that IRC, I am searching a IRC channel for hackers and programmers
<Devial511> Who know a IRC so?
<Raver> whats
<k1l> Devial511: this is only for technical ubuntu support. see /msg alis help    for searching channels
<Devial511> Sorry kll
<compdoc> dreamcat4, the system has to bring up the card, which turns on the nic's LEDs, if any. so it needs to be detected. does lspci show it?
<Devial511> Is there a way for open the list of channels? xD
<mateusz__> Luyin: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#What_about_the_Play.2C_Stop.2C_Previous_and_Next_buttons.3F worked, apparently on LXDE it is necessary to directly edit XML.
<k1l> !alis > Devial511
<ubottu> Devial511, please see my private message
<Devial511> xD
<Devial511> Kll
<Raver> whats
<Devial511> I'm writing to you
<Raver> what
<Luyin> mateusz__: ah ok, nice to know. seems to be roughly the same, though
<Devial511> But you don't answer to me
<dreamcat4> compdoc: (wired) i can see leds blinking on the ethernet jack itself
<dbear> I have a lenovo w520 -- it works great with ubuntu -- most of the time. There are cases when the kernel will just hang on boot however. I believe the hardware is working perfectly. I think what is at issue is the kernel loads in a different way -- or perhaps certain parts of the hardware are not ready when the kernel attempts to activate things. To be clear, ubuntu runs fine after boot. The system also runs perfectly fine with windows 7
<dbear> -- no boot issues there whatsoever. Can anyone recommend a way to control how the kernel loads ? or perhaps how to troubleshoot why the kernel hangs on boot occasionally ?
<dreamcat4> compdoc: lspci does show it. maybe this same gigabit cable is bad for this notebook but not for my mac mini?
<miq-w> <dreamcat>: That's normal; Ethernet ports are CONSTANTLY running & doing something. As compdoc says, what does lspci show in the terminal?
<compdoc> dreamcat4, cable should work, but you never know. there are files in /etc/ that you can check to see if they are set properly
<dreamcat4> compdoc: ah it was just the stupid gigabit cable. for some nics/computers the DHCP handshake works, others it doesn't
<dreamcat4> working fine now with a shorter cable
<compdoc> wow
<swift_fan1> genii : Thanks, but what exactly does the adm (admin group) entail?
<swift_fan1> genii : For instance, what users are initially defined to be in there?
<swift_fan1> genii : by default
<dreamcat4> yet that same (the longer) cable works fine on my 2007 mac mini. stupid things
<lonewulf85_> How can I do an if and statment that stops the bash script if the "if= The Shinning"
<miq-w> <dreamcat>: Yeah, ethernet cables CAN be funny like that. The longer they are, the fussier they are...
<swift_fan1> genii : And what sets apart the admin group, from other groups, in terms of privileges, attributes, etc ?
<genii> swift_fan1: The root user ( which has no login on Ubuntu) and the first user which was created at install time and has admin/sudo rights
<miq-w> <dreamcat>: Ethernet's safer by far while you're installing, anyway; worry about your wireless connection when you're up and running...
<k1l> swift_fan1: the users in that group are able to see the systemlogs
<swift_fan1> genii : What's the name of that first user, usually?
<swift_fan1> genii : Not root?
<swift_fan1> k1l : Being able to see the systemlogs -- is that the only feature that sets apart users in the adm group, from other groups out there ?
<k1l> swift_fan1: yes.
<k1l> swift_fan1: the first user is the one you named on the install procedure. so that name is individual your choice
<genii> swift_fan1: The first user is named whatever you called it during install of Ubuntu
<Guest42260> lucy
<dreamcat4> can i enable the hibternation on 14.04 ?
<lonewulf85> hello
<miq-w> <dreamcat>: Not a good idea. Suspend works FAR better?
<miq-w> Hibernation tends to mess things up royally.
<miq-w> ThereIS a workaround for it, but it's a bit of a hack...
<cetex> a big reason is to save battery? :)
<miq-w> And I can't remember where I saw it, now...
<miq-w> <cetex>: Yah. Depends, of course, if you're on a PC or a lappie.
<miq-w> Haven't used a lappie for several years!
<dreamcat4> miq-w: thanks. i'll try suspend instead then or is it automatic ?
<miq-w> Not sure what you mean by 'automatic'. You select it from the drop-down on the gear symbol, top right corner.
<k1l> suspend and hibernation is the same. there are suspend2disk and suspend2ram. hibernation is suspend2disk. standby is suspend2ram
<jhutchins> ...although nothing actually says that and the terms are used somewhat sloppily.
<miq-w> Mind you, lappies have problems I don't tend to get with a PC. All that batery conservation malarkey, ACPI and all that.
<jhutchins> dreamcat4: Do you mean to ask if the system will suspend after being idle?
<dreamcat4> miq-w: ah right - thanks. perhaps i should be a little clearer because i need to save state, but reboot into windows
<dreamcat4> i mean if i wake from suspended state - i need it to present grub bootloader for booting into windows 8.1
<miq-w> Suspend's what you want, then....depends how long you'll be leaving the system idle, really.
<dreamcat4> yeah - didnt work :/
<miq-w> Ah, no...you really want either hibernate, or shut-down, then. Suspend won't give you GRUB.
<jhutchins> dreamcat4: suspend to ram won't work - you need suspend to disk, which is hibernate.
<blaaa> How can I hibernate with an encrypoted swap partition as hibernation target?
<miq-w> But I know hibernate doesn't work under Ubuntu like itdoes in Windows.
<jhutchins> dreamcat4: I think that will work though - the system doesn't look for a suspend file to reload until after it's loading linux.
<dreamcat4> great! :) except for the probelm of me being on 14.04 and the hibernate isn't really ready yet?
<miq-w> Give it a try; I don't think you'll break anything. It'll either work or it won't.
<k1l> dreamcat4: its disabled by default
<Ryvius> Hello, I have downloaded AMD's driver from their website, it came in a .zip. But how to install?
<k1l> dreamcat4: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<dreamcat4> thanks for the help - great. i'll give it a try
<k1l> dreamcat4: but test it first. it was disabled because  a lot of devices have issue on waking up since the manufacturers dont ship drivers
<miq-w> That's it, kll. KNEW I'd seen it somewhere!
<k1l> Ryvius: stop. why dont you use the driver from the official ubuntu repos, that is made working with the whole ubuntu setup?
<Ryvius> k1l: They are outdated, I get flickering and corruption with them
<k1l> Ryvius: you tried the fglrx package?
<Ryvius> If that is AMD's own drivers, then yes, it's those I'm talking about being outdated
<k1l> Ryvius: ok. the drivers from website tend to break a lot more often.
<Ryvius> Looks like I figured it out... zip had to be extracted first
<Ryvius> How do I run sh as root?
<linuxuz3r> sudo sh
<linuxuz3r> you want a root shell?
<zykotick9> linuxuz3r: that's some bad advice...  just sayin'
<jhutchins> Ryvius: newer != better.  latest != works perfectly
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> sorry
<baatur> hey guys, i'm having what i assume to be a driver issue if there's anyone around that can help with that
<Ryvius> jhutchins: I wanna see if I'll get better performance that the almost unplayable performance I get now
<Ryvius> I wonder why it's still called 14.301 when it should be 14.9 now..
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD Ryvius
<Ryvius> Thanks k1l I tried following that but they're not very helpful. They got the sudosh command wrong and they dont say to unzip the package
<k1l> Ryvius: no. its a different command
<Guest74240> Hi, I cant get Nvidia 33.1 binary driver to run as default. Nouveau is always default
<Guest74240> 331
<Ryvius> I got told that sudosh doesn't exist...
<gabry_> Hi everyone, lxde power manager won't consider the power option I choose. For example: I tell it to not shut off the laptop screen nor to go in standby ever, but it does after the computer is not being used for 5 minutes. Any suggestions?
<gabry_> I know I should ask to lubuntu IRC, but I'm not getting so much help there
<k1l> Ryvius: the commands from the wiki will make a package, that you install with the pakcage system. its different from only running that script
<Ryvius> Now I made it generate the package.... bad idea?
<squinty> gabry_,  probably tied into the "lock the desktop" bug... I have it set not to lock but it just ignores it and locks it anyway.  hopefully the devs will get a fix through soon...
<k1l> Ryvius: you dont need to run everything as sudo/root. that is a bad old windows habbit. if you dont know it really requires sudo/root dont use it with that
<Ryvius> AMD driver requires root..
<k1l> Ryvius: you are mixing things
<gabry_> squinty, you have my exact same problem
<miq-w> gabry: I have exactly the same problem. It makes no difference whether you're ona PC or a lappie.....problem's still there.
<gabry_> miq-w, doesn't sound good...
<Ryvius> oh god it has broken everything
<miq-w> I think squinty's right; it's something the devs haven't got around to fixing yet....what can I say? (lol)
<Ryvius> Okay looks like it succeeded.. thanks for the help, guys! I hope it'll still work after a reboot
<theseb> Any ubuntu users have issues with SOME YouTube videos on chromium?....because google forces html5 mode on you?
<miq-w> I don't think it's something the kernel updates fix, neither. I'm on the 3.13-0.36 as of a few days ago, an' the problems STILL there...
<linuxR> hi all, I got a question regarding software updates: I just did a "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" from the command line...but still the "update manager" shows a number of updates...why?
<Ben64> linuxR: you need to do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gabry_> theseb, be sure on your youtube settings you're not trying some new youtube features like html5 videos
<theseb> gabry_: html5 was optional but now you can't opt out!!!
<theseb> *was*
<theseb> *was*
<k1l> !dist-upgrade | linuxR
<ubottu> linuxR: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<squinty> miq-w,  also sometimes even though password is entered correctly, it doesn't always return the user to the desktop but just keeps repeating "this session is locked blah blah...".  quicker for me to reboot than muck around trying to find some hack around it.  Kinda miffed that this obvious irritating problem hasn't been fixed as of yet....not like lubuntu was just released last week.
<linuxR> Ben64, that would upgrade my 12.04 to 14.xx, right?
<Ben64> linuxR: nope
<miq-w> Tell me about it! I get that maybe 1 out of every 5 restarts...
<gabry_> theseb, that doesn't sound like a problem related to ubuntu nor to chromium, to me...
<k1l> linuxR: didnt you read the bots message?
<gabry_> but I'm not expert, so...
<linuxR> k1l, not yet
<linuxR> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> linuxR: you should have. it was adressed at you and did already provide that information
<linuxR> k1l, didnt yet understand this :/
<miq-w> Squinty: It IS annoying; Lubuntu's a nice system, but it DOES have some super-annoying glitches still. The devs just don't have Canonical's budget is the top and bottomof the matter.
<k1l> linuxR: ok, scroll back and re-read the conversation including the bots messages
<theseb> gabry_: firefox doesn't have this problem
<theseb> gabry_: basically the solution is to use flash everywhere...firefox does that but not chromium
<gabry_> theseb, maybe it manages html5 videos better? I don't know
<gabry_> theseb, maybe you should switch to chrome, I guess
<k1l> linuxR: if you still got questions just ask
<theseb> gabry_: yea..i think *some* videos on youtube are html5 and some are not...hence it is always Russian roulette when using chromium on youtube
<linuxR> k1l, how would I do a distribution upgrade, then?
<k1l> linuxR: you mean from 13.10 to 14.04?
<linuxR> k1l, for example, yes
<k1l> linuxR: sudo do-release-upgrade
<k1l> linuxR: dont get confused by apt-get dist-upgrade. that name is idiotic but historically kept with it
<linuxR> k1l, still don't get the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade :/
<devhen> im trying to upgrade 14.04.1 LTS to the latest 14.10 beta as per these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<k1l> linuxR: apt-get upgrade (lets preface apt-get to make sure we dont talk about 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade) just installs new version of packages that are already installed.
<devhen> but its still not seeing the update
<devhen> do i need to enable beta releases somewhere ?
<k1l> linuxR: apt-get dist-upgrade is the same as apt-get upgrade, but it can install even new packages. that is needed for some packages like kernel packages. the kernel meta package linux-image gets updated but it will need to get the linux-image-3.13...... package to be new installed
<k1l> devhen: what command did you run exactly?
<Tokenizer> Hello all. Sorry to bug: Is any able to help me configuring bumblebee on my notebook?
<Tokenizer> I'm not a good linux user, and I'm not finding the work arround on the web
<devhen> k1l: i followed the desktop instructions and it says no new updates found. i then followed the server instructions (do-release-upgrade) and it too says "Checking for new Ubuntu release; No new release found"
<k1l> Tokenizer: afaik is bumblebee outdated. its uses nvidia-prime now
<linuxR> k1l, ahh okay I think I understand :)
<Tokenizer> I'll search for that kil. Thx
<k1l> devhen: you need the -d switch for developer. please make sure you folllow that exact commandy
<devhen> k1l: do-release-upgrade -d worked. thank you so much. is it ok to do do-release-upgrade on a desktop or is the gui method better for some reason? (i prefer cmd line)
<k1l> devhen: the GUI version is just a GUI version for the same background commands
<devhen> k1l: that's what i figured. thanks for your help
<cenwang> good
<squinty> Tokenizer,  there is also the #nvidia channel here on freenode.
<Tokenizer> squinty, thx
<guest434> .
<Tokenizer> kil: Just camed back to let you know nvidia-prime works fine. Thanks a lot
<k1l> Tokenizer: np
<geetar> Scanner question:  I have a Fujitsu S1500.  I searched the web and it appears that for some people it is plug and play with Ubuntu but I can't get it to work.  Is this the right place to ask?
<Raver> whats
<Raver> xwhats
<Raver> what
<miq-w> Gettar: Scanners and printers can be an absolute pain to set up in Linux...
<geetar> miq-w:  I am starting to agree strongly.
<Raver> whats
<Raver> what
<Raver>  what
<geetar> miq-w:  it is frustrating because some people say it just works.  It is definitely with this computer and ubuntu because the scanner works fine on my mac.
<largefarva68> what irc client are you guys using?
<geetar> miq-w:  sane lists the support for my model as "complete".
<k1l_> largefarva68: hexchat or irssi (cli) are some famous ones
<largefarva68> is hexchat any better than xchat?
<largefarva68> i'm using xchat now
<geetar> largefarva68: pidgin
<k1l_> largefarva68: its the new xchat
<largefarva68> oh that makes sense
<dreamcat4> largefarva68: i use irssi in a customized version of Terminal.app, on mac os x
<largefarva68> yeah irssi seems to be popular but i used to use mirc back in the day so i'm used to a gui
<daftykins> hexchat has made advances i think, try it, it won't kill you :)
<largefarva68> i'm on it right now ha
<dreamcat4> the only thing i don't care for with irssi is that all the 3rd party scripts/extensions are written in Perl (and don't know / like perl)
<largefarva68> looks pretty nice so far
<k1l_> hexchat is a fork of xchat while xchat is not in active development, iirc
<miq-w> geeter: Can't always go by that. Give me a little bit.....I'll see what I can dig up. I had no END of fun making my Epson all-in-one work!
<dreamcat4> use an irc client that has good keyboard shortcuts, ones that you are familiar with
<largefarva68> oh i iddn't know they stop developing xchat
<miq-w> geetar: Have a look at this; I don't know whether it'll help. You'll need to install the g2scanpdf with 'sudo apt-get install g2scanpdf', I would imagine. Then I guess you just follow the instructions for setting it up via the front-end...
<miq-w> Sorry: http://www.micahcarrick.com/scansnap-1500-adf-scanner-in-linux.html  My mistake!
<miq-w> Let me know how you get on.
<geetar> miq-w:  I assume you mean gscan2pdf.  g2scanpdf was not recognized.  I tried that before and it would not communicate with the scanner.  I think that is the app that briefly recognizes the scanner immediately when I plug it in.  Then it loses it and claims that it cannot find a scanner.
<geetar> The odd thing is that I can see the scanner with lsusb.  "sane-find-scanner" sees it, but "scanimage -L" does not see it except when I unplug it and plug it back in; for a few seconds "scanimage -L" will see it.
<miq-w> largefarva68: I'm in hexchat right now. It's a lot easier to setup than some of the others, and the config for auto-identification using SASL is pretty easy, too.
<miq-w> geetar: Hm! Sounds like you might have one of those 'awkward' ones, I'm afraid...
<dreamcat4> great! got hibernate working on both windows 8.1 and ububtu 14.04 simultaneously! (although not by the 'pm-hibernate' cmd)
<geetar> miq-w:  I am wondering if the firmware is missing.  Supposedly I can put the firmware path in /etc/sane.d/fujitsu.conf, but I dont know if I can find the firmware.
<dreamcat4> so i can dual-boot the same disk and it resumes either one
<dreamcat4> networking comes back up too
<miq-w> geetar: My mistake on the gscan2pdf. It's been a long day..!
<largefarva68> miq-w not to sound stupid but SASL?
<k1l_> !sasl | largefarva68
<largefarva68> what's that do?
<geetar> miq-w:  NP.  bbl.  I am going to make sure that I can get the installed windows on this machine to use the scanner to eliminate the possibility that this computer itself is incompatible.
<k1l_> largefarva68: well, some secure connection to freenode stuff. see the freenode page for howto
<geetar> miq-w:  thanks.
<miq-w> largefarva68: Sorry. I'm pretty new to this IRC stuff myself, but it's a way to set up your IRC client to identify yourself to the network without needing to do it manually everytime you log-in.
<largefarva68> thanks miq-w
<largefarva68> i'll check it out
<bjpenn> how do i see the network settings of the server? when i edit the file /etc/network/interfaces, it shows me the two physical interfaces, and what IPs they occupy
<bjpenn> but therea re a lot of other IPs that it occupies
<bjpenn> how do i see where those are configureD?
<miq-w> If you follow kll's advice, the freenode page will tell you all about it.....and there's an example on there for how to set it up for Hexchat.
<daftykins> bjpenn: can you explain yourself in better detail?
<bjpenn> yah
<bjpenn> for example when i edit /etc/network/interfaces, i see eth0 , and lets say its 192.168.1.100
<miq-w> geetar: Doubt it's the 'puter itself, especially if it's worked under Windows before. It'll definitely be software that's tripping you up...
<bjpenn> but i can also get to the server via 192.168.1.1
<bjpenn> i can also get to the server via 192.168.1.2
<bjpenn> where are these other interfaces, 192.168.1.1, and 192.168.1.2 configured?
<daftykins> hmm, pastebin "ifconfig -a" and the interfaces file
<bjpenn> ok
<hhhh>  i have a cronjob to suspend and wake my pc except as soon as the pc sleeps the clock stops working so it never wakes up and i have to manually wake it
<hhhh> when i wake it it still has the time that it slept at
<dreamcat4> hi again. is there some way to auto-hide background windows when alt-tab switching ? (like old mac system X ways)
<daftykins> it's not a mac.
<dreamcat4> daftykins: i know, even macs don't do this anymore either
<bjpenn> daftykins: http://www.hastebin.com/ebesewidax.sm
<bjpenn> daftykins: /etc/interfaces/network only shows eth0 and eth1
<daftykins> bjpenn: no, it's every $interface:x - you see eth0 is itself, then it has multiple IPs by having eth0:1 and so on
<bjpenn> in /etc/network/interfaces
<bjpenn> i only see eth0 and eth1
<daftykins> oh right yeah, now i get you
<AlexQ> Hi. What should I do when Ubuntu installer and GParted both see partitions on my disk in a different way than they really are? The partition table is created and managed by Windows. I really don't want to backup all data, reinstall windows etc.
<daftykins> bjpenn: who is your server from?
<daftykins> AlexQ: you should backup before installing anyway. provide more detail though, what are they saying?
<bjpenn> daftykins: its not from any cloud places
<bjpenn> like
<bjpenn> amazon or whatever
<AlexQ> daftykins: Well, I have my most important data on Dropbox, so I am safe.
<daftykins> bjpenn: maybe contacting whoever it is from or reading their support/FAQ would make sense
<AlexQ> daftykins: I made some strange things with my disk - at some point the second usable partition (D:) wasn't a continuous space on HDD, but was split into two halves separated by empty space I left for something
<daftykins> AlexQ: what OS are you in now?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Win7
<daftykins> boot ubuntu media and install "pastebinit", then share "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<AlexQ> daftykins: Okay. And how should I save how Windows sees it?
<daftykins> AlexQ: screenshot diskmgmt.msc
<daftykins> AlexQ: or run cmd, run "diskpart" within that, "lis dis" to list the disks, "sel dis #" where # = your HDD, then "lis par" and pastebin that
<AlexQ> daftykins: Wow, nice to know that command to go directly there. It will be in Polish though, but shouldn't be a problem
<daftykins> nah i think all windows shortcuts for the run dialogue are english
<AlexQ> daftykins: I mean the description on output. Wow, I had no idea that windows has such options now. You're both Windows and Unix hacker :D
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> don't tell anyone but i don't even use Linux on the desktop *whistle*
<AlexQ> daftykins: Neither had I, so that's why I didn't have my disk prepared
<daftykins> which windows version is it? do you know whether it was installed EFI or legacy?
<AlexQ> daftykins: Win7. No idea, the partition table is OEM, never recreated by me
<daftykins> oic
<daftykins> probably legacy and so MBR
<AlexQ> daftykins: oic?
<daftykins> oh i see
<bazzzb> Any advice on how to sync two or more webservers.
<daftykins> rsync? :)
<AlexQ> daftykins: So I removed that strangely divided D partition and recreated it and it looks like that now: https://www.dropbox.com/s/debatfpvt7tpob0/Zrzut%20ekranu%202014-09-30%2023.52.47.png?dl=0
<AlexQ> daftykins: But Xubuntu installer and GParted both see it in a different way. What is strange, though, is I was able to mount both those Win partitions.
<AlexQ> daftykins: Give me a sec to boot into Xubu and save that infos
<Zerock> I've encountered a situation on Ubuntu GNOME where X goes nuts and maxes out 2 cores of the CPU.
<bazzzb> daftykins: was hoping om something more complex. Databases. Files. Server configs. All need to be synced.
<Demon_Jester> hey guys, For some reason I cannot telnet, and was wondering if I need to manual configure ethernet port to telnet to a device?
<bjpenn> daftykins: are you saying all interfaces should be on etc/network/interfaces?
<bjpenn> even the virtual interfaces?
<daftykins> bazzzb: have you not ever looked into rsync before? :P
<bjpenn> like :0, :1, :2
<daftykins> bjpenn: well, that's what i'd expect at least
<bjpenn> yah thats what i expected too
<bjpenn> but i dont think thats the case
<daftykins> AlexQ: i don't think that pic finished uploading yet
<bazzzb> daftykins: I did. Looking at docker now
<ahklerner> yeah it just says 'this file is uploading'
<daftykins> bazzzb: bit confused as to why you don't think it's appropriate then. nevermind!
<AlexQ> daftykins: Sorry, something broken with Dropbox then :O
<Demon_Jester> nevermind I had ot manual set up config for my eth port.
<daftykins> Demon_Jester: what on earth are you using telnet with? that's an ancient insecure protocol
<Demon_Jester> daftykins: on openwrt in failsafe mode you have to telnet in
<daftykins> ah right
<Demon_Jester> but I got it working now.
<AlexQ> daftykins: Geez, that's realy broken, even if I move the file, duplicate it etc. it's still not appearing online, but Dropbox says it's synced :D Uploading via webinterface
<AlexQ> daftykins: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5984182/harddrivescreenshot.png
<AlexQ> ok, rebooting...
<AlexQ> I'm back
<daftykins> hey
<daftykins> so that's a bit of a messy disk!
<daftykins> #1, it's got that wasted recovery partition at the start, stealing 13.67GB from the fastest part!
<AlexQ> daftykins: You've seen the paste already? :D That's even 'messier': http://paste.ubuntu.com/8469175/
<daftykins> #2, your disk i can tell is in 'dynamic' mode, which is a lot riskier of a state to run it than the standard 'basic' mode. the good news is you can convert it to basic in Windows with two clicks
<daftykins> whaaaaat they're all primary 0o
<AlexQ> yeah :D
<daftykins> heh yeah that's not going to work
<daftykins> do you definitely not have any other storage devices to backup?
<AlexQ> not now ;(
<AlexQ> what is risky? Those two clicks converting it back to basic?
<AlexQ> well, so that is using some strange MS proprietary technology that is not supported by Linux at all?
<daftykins> nah leaving it as dynamic is a risk
<daftykins> it's just not a good idea to use, at all
<daftykins> it's a setup designed to let you 'pool' drives together i think
<AlexQ> yeah, you can do it
<Guest29213> :)
<AlexQ> when I was looking for settings you can actually have a partition spread over multiple disks :O So, how to change it back to basic?
<daftykins> AlexQ: run diskmgmt.msc again then just right click on the left where it says 'disk 0'
<daftykins> AlexQ: heh, or Dysk 0 ;)
<AlexQ> and then?
<daftykins> AlexQ: should say 'convert to basic' right there
<AlexQ> daftykins: All options are grayed out except for Properties and Help
<AlexQ> daftykins: It says, but it's inactive too :<
<daftykins> hrmm
<AlexQ> maybe that's because I have to many primary partitions?
<daftykins> 4 is the correct limit
<AlexQ> and what's that 100MB"System reserved" space for?
<daftykins> that's windows 7's kinda boot partition
<daftykins> it's normal for all win7 installs
<AlexQ> what's there?
<daftykins> what's weird is that Linux saw yet another one before that, even
<daftykins> windows boot files and so on
<daftykins> AlexQ: i'll be back shortly, need to take care of a couple of things
<AlexQ> daftykins: So what should I do now? Even if I could get an external drive or sth large enough to backup all data, it seems scary to remove the whole partition table
<AlexQ> daftykins: As I have no idea how that recovery system works - that you press a button in BIOS and it boots that recovery stuff up
<AlexQ> okay
<starlight_> hello
<bjpenn> in linux i can define interfaces using ifconfig right? but the problem is it doesn't become persistent?
<starlight_> How do I make my desktop manager remember where windows are when I close them (so that they appear in the same place I closed them when re-opening)? I use Ubuntu 14.04 with Unity
<daftykins> AlexQ: did you say you deleted and recreated D: earlier?
<daftykins> starlight_: tried ctrl+clicking close?
<starlight_> daftykins: doesn't work
<daftykins> no idea then!
<karex> starlight_: I think there's no way for it
<karex> (until now)
<starlight_> it seems like something so simple
<daftykins> i don't know anyone who would ever be that picky.
<starlight_> i have issues
<AlexQ> daftykins: Yeah, I did. That's why it's a single block of data now. That was the only way to join it apparentlly
<daftykins> AlexQ: what i would do is delete that again, create a partition in the nieprzydzielone space ;) and select "extended partition" and select the entire area - then in the extended partition, create your D: as a logical drive. that'll leave space to install xubuntu
<karex> starlight_: because window size and position is defined in the program. if it's developed by using GTK+, as I know, there's no options such LAST_USER for position, so the program should remember manually where the last position if it wants to
<failfarm> if i were looking for a linux equal to say unity3d would this be the place to ask or somewhere else ?
<starlight_> karex:  so even if there was a solution it would be on an individual-program basis?
<daftykins> failfarm: the game engine?
<failfarm> daftykins: yea, was looking for a native linux game engine
<karex> starlight_: yes (I think, but not 100% sure)
<daftykins> failfarm: odd, i thought it was cross-platform
<failfarm> daftykins: it will port games to linux but will not install to my knowlege with out wine
<AlexQ> daftykins: Yeah, but I don't think Xubuntu will see the space and the whole disk correctly then, 'cause it's dynamic and I can't convert it back to basic parttable now
<kostkon> daftykins, the unity3d IDE does not have a linux version currently
<daftykins> kostkon: ah ok ty
<daftykins> AlexQ: hmm, i'd play more with partitioning utilities in a xubuntu live session before giving up - but i would personally like to reclaim that disk space from the recovery partition :)
<daftykins> AlexQ: i think a full backup is your best bet i'm afraid
<failfarm> i guess ill wait for ue4 to get their stuff together, thanks for the help
<guest-lkajdf_431> just testing - thank you. Can someone say hi if they see this??
<daftykins> do not use this channel for that in future
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Loshki> bjpenn: you can usually configure the /etc/network/interface file, or, if all else fails, add ifconfig commands to /etc/rc.local...
<guest-lkajdf_431> thx
<AlexQ> daftykins: Why do you say it's the fastest space? The physical location on the HDD matters?
<daftykins> AlexQ: yes indeed, a hard disk storages data on concentric 'circles' called tracks, starting from the outside edge of the platters and moving inwards (the opposite of CD) so the start of an HDD is the fastest part.
<daftykins> *stores data
<Matt___> How do I disable nouveau nvidia in Ubuntu?
<bjpenn> Loshki: thanks!
<AlexQ> daftykins: I know it does that, but I had no idea that it influences the reading and writing speed.
<Matt___> So I can active 331
<daftykins> Matt___: your question doesn't make sense. if you have an nvidia optimus laptop you have to use bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<daftykins> or do you mean you want to use nvidia drivers instead of nouveau? because that's automatic once you install nvidia-331
<AlexQ> daftykins: Why is this piece faster? The data density is the same, right? And how could I back-up that partition? I can't even make a proper image of it since parted doesn't see it probably, can I :D?
<AlexQ> properly*
<AlexQ> daftykins: If I want to keep the installation partition for Windows I have licence for
<Matt___> daftykins: I want to do that yes. Install nvidia-331 instead. My problem is, running something like lsmod | grep -i nvidia brings up nothing, while nouveau brings up a response. I have nvidia-331 enabled too.
<daftykins> Matt___: distro? version?
<daftykins> AlexQ: i would nuke the entire disk without a worry. you can obtain windows DVD media to install from, no need to keep the recovery partition at all
<daftykins> AlexQ: unless you're not familiar with doing clean Windows installs, that is
<Ben64> Matt___: and how did you install the nvidia drivers
<Matt___> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.0.1 trusty
<Matt___> Ben64: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Matt___> before that sudo apt-get update
<Ben64> why didn't you use the Additional Drivers thing
<Matt___> I did that as well ben
<Ben64> you can't do both
<Matt___> I mean i've tried both
<Matt___> brb.. need to restart
<Wulframn> So doge, much amaze, WOW!, very impress
<daftykins> Wulframn: No ubuntu, much offtopic, very unimpress
<Wulframn> Well played
<TerosFFF> a gg
#ubuntu 2014-10-01
<TerosFFF> a dead topic
<k1l_> TerosFFF: a support channel without people asking for support is a good sign :) if you want to chat join #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> no news is good news
<k1l_> TerosFFF: and btw: you are ban evading. please leave the channel and talk in #ubuntu-ops about that behaviour
<lakitu> does anyone have any experience with apt-offline?
<lakitu> it's only working with some packages
<lakitu> can't figure out why
<ShadowSpirit> helloo dudes
<ShadowSpirit> i need help to install ubuntu in my macbook pro
<ShadowSpirit> what i have to do
<Wulframn> ShadowSpirit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<ShadowSpirit> ty
<Wulframn> ShadowSpirit, no worries. Let us know if you have specific questions. =)
<wadie> how can I make this script run after the boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/8469477/
<ShadowSpirit> i need install the ubuntu but i need the MAC OS too
<AlexQ> daftykins: Can I move that recovery partition to the end of my HDD, to have the fastest space for system files then :D? Can I have a primary partition after an extended partition? Or maybe it doesn't have to be on a primary partition at all?
<might_get_loud> can someone help me with conky file?
<might_get_loud> im running xubuntu 14.04
<might_get_loud> i can send code via pastebin
<daftykins> AlexQ: i wouldn't even attempt that without a backup
<Krixvar> hey all, having some issues getting my routing table to save over reboots.. gotta run the same command every time haha
<Krixvar> is there something I have to run after the route command to get it to save?
<daftykins> what are you adding?
<daftykins> shouldn't be necessary to add anything at all
<AlexQ> daftykins: Okay, thank's very much. Maybe I'll try to Google for MS solution to rebuild the partition table on Windows side (back to basic), if that doesn't work maybe then try to remove D: drive and leave 3 primary partitions and then try if that back to basic option is available, if not, maybe I'll just purge the whole HDD then.
<wadie> daftykins, how can I make this script run after the boot http://paste.ubuntu.com/8469477/
<axscode> hi guys i have a huge list of images about 7 gigs, and some of the filename has comma on it like this "123412341,12312321,12.jpg"  and i would like to rename them all into "123412341_12312321_12.jpg" from comma to underscore, is there a one liner command than can walk through each file in the directory.
<Krixvar> you mean what am I adding with route?
<daftykins> Krixvar: ...yes...
<AlexQ> daftykins: If I decide to purge the whole partition table, should I re-create the partition table using Xubuntu, or Windows? And what about those UFI and MSDOS formats?
<BarnacleBob> axscode, man rename
<Krixvar> daftykins: sorry couldn't tell if it was another conversation -- I have to add my router every time... I have no idea how but it was just on a few days ago and my internet connection dropped
<daftykins> AlexQ: i would nuke the disk from xubuntu live session, install Windows (and pick a partition size smaller than the HDD) then install xubuntu after
<Krixvar> a friend helped me find a command but it doesn't persist
<daftykins> Krixvar: is your system set to get an IP via DHCP or static?
<Krixvar> daftykins: dhcp
<Krixvar> daftykins: I have to run sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (router ip) every boot
<daftykins> Krixvar: doesn't sound like it's setup quite right, have you got an install that's been upgraded between releases in the past?
<axscode> BarnacleBob: ah so rename 'y/,/_/' *
<AlexQ> daftykins: Okay, thanks. Going to bed lol, goodnight to those in more compatible timezones! :D
<daftykins> Krixvar: yeah i know what you're running :) but it should be totally unnecessary
<Krixvar> daftykins: gotcha, and yeah I know, its been working fine for months though and it just dropped when I was writing an email a few days ago... I thought our isp had dropped our connection or something because I wasn't doing anything remotely system-breaking :P
<hfp> Hi all, my gf's laptop now shows `no suitable module for running kernel found` when booting and stops there. We suspect her drive is full. What can I do besides freeing some space? Is the kernel missing?
<daftykins> full disk does not stop booting
<daftykins> hfp: hold left shift as the system is about to read from the disk to boot, then try picking an older kernel
<usr13> hfp: could be missing initrd.gz
<might_get_loud> axscode: you can use python
<daftykins> Krixvar: so, is it an upgraded install or not?
<Krixvar> daftykins: yes, multiple times iirc but at least once from 13.10-14.04
<somsip> axscode: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/19058/how-to-replace-one-char-with-another-in-all-filenames-of-the-current-directories
<hfp> daftykins: It has about 20 other kernels. I tried a few, they all say the same error
<daftykins> Krixvar: test what it does from a live session, if it's ok - you need to reset your network-manager config somehow
<Ben64> hfp: virtualbox?
<daftykins> hfp: time to boot a live session
<Krixvar> daftykins: I've tested on windows dual boot and multiple other devices and it works fine, should I still test kubuntu live in addition on this machine?
<hfp> Ben64: No and all I can find in Google about that issue is with virtualbox
<usr13> hfp: Use a boot disk and mount your file systems and have a look around.  Oh, is it a client on a vbox?
<Ben64> hfp: yeah thats why i asked
<hfp> daftykins: Ok, and then what?
<daftykins> hfp: we'll cross that bridge once you get to it
<usr13> hfp: Is it a guest os on vbox?  Or a normal install?
<daftykins> guys the original question was a screen up, and states laptop
<daftykins> don't waste a users time if you're not willing to look up =|
<usr13> daftykins: Well, looks like Ben64 wanted to make sure it wasn't a vbox system, (a valid question).
<daftykins> oh as in a vbox host - ok i understand, apologies.
<Ben64> hfp: done anything weird with kernels? ppa, compile, etc
<hfp> Ben64: not that I know of
<hfp> all: It's not a vbox, it's an actual system
<usr13> hfp: Did you just do updates to it?
<hfp> daftykins: Ok I'm booted on a LiveCD
<hfp> usr13: Yeah I think she did, then rebooted and then that
<daftykins> hfp: install pastebinit and share "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<hfp> daftykins: I cant pipe it through to pastebinit because it's asking whether this is a GPT partition table Y/n
<daftykins> pastebin manually then sir
<mjayk> sexual presumption there
<daftykins> mjayk: inappropriate speak for this channel, thanks
<hfp> daftykins: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/15a33016a302fc2302a3
<usr13> hfp: I think you should chroot to the filesystem.
<daftykins> usr13: that's what i would've gotten to next, would you like to takeover?
<mjayk> re-read it daftykins paying attention to your previous statment; you should not assume a person in here is a particular sex. You wouldn't do it with skin colour
<daftykins> mjayk: don't waste my time
<mjayk> im not im educating you its up to you if you think thats time wasting
<daftykins> mjayk: do not speak such rubbish to me again.
<mjayk> if you want to contiune in your uneducated sexist ways then don't worry i shant be speaking to you again :)
<rypervenche> Ha! Saying "shant" without the apostrophe makes you a big man :)
<usr13> hfp: http://paste.linuxassist.net/view/2384c21b
<hfp> guys/girls, my gf is putting pressure on us to solve this mystery
<daftykins> hfp: an emergency on her part does not make one on ours i'm afraid
<hfp> usr13: Thanks, do you think that will work for 12.04 too? Forgot to mention she's running 12.04 and not 14.04
<daftykins> it'll be fine
<hfp> Alright, let me try this and report back
<usr13> hfp: Yea, should be good for both.
<hfp> Not sure which one I should mount for the first command. I have sda, sda{1,2,5}
<daftykins> sda1
<hfp> ok
<tontre> hi, I'm having problems with flash as well as other things, which I think has to do with broken repos, it would be awesome if someone would be willing to PM for a few minutes and help out
<usr13> hfp: Probably hda1  Which one is swap?
<usr13> hfp: sudo fdisk -l
<daftykins> tontre: no, all help is in channel - you ask here.
<xangua> tontre: ask the channel
<daftykins> usr13: do you have me on ignore?
<usr13> daftykins: No, sorry, was on the phone....
<daftykins> usr13: we pastebin'd parted -l earlier
<tontre> ok well I ran 12.04 perfectly for a few months but I stopped GPU mining, I tried upgrading to 14.04 but haven't been able to get it right yet
<hfp> usr13: Yeah it was sda1
<usr13> daftykins: Oh, didn't see it.
<usr13> hfp: Ok good.
<hfp> Ok but before I reinstall the kernel, I need to make some space. I think there are 0 bytes free on the disk
<tontre> I have a red error at the top that says an error occurred when looking for updates, and my flash doesn't work with chronium and firefox constantly crashing
<hfp> How can I get into /boot and delete the 20 unused older kernels?
<hfp> Is the /boot once I'm chrooted the /boot on the disk? or is it the one from the LiveCD?
<tontre> I've tried a few clean installs with different boot sources with no luck
<usr13> hfp: is your boot partition sda1?
<hfp> usr13: Yes
<usr13> hfp: Just looking at the output of parted and looks like your main filesystem is on sda5  and you have boot on sda1  Right?
<tontre> let me know if there is any information I could provide that would help solve the issue
<daftykins> usr13: sda5 being 4GB is swap no doubt
<usr13> hfp: You don't have swap?
<usr13> daftykins:   Oh ok.  Yea I see.
<daftykins> i was a tad surprised parted didn't label it as such, in fact
<hfp> usr13: According to `sudo fdisk -l`, sda1 is the main volume, sda2 is extended and sda5 is swap
<usr13> hfp: daftykins Sorry, was a bit distracted.
<daftykins> no problemo
<usr13> hfp: Yea, your / is on sda1
<usr13> hfp: (root partition)
<usr13> Ok guys I'm probably going to have to leave for a while, have a few things to take car of right quick.
<hfp> usr13: Right, so if I `cd /boot`, that will be the /boot that's on sda, not the /boot of the LiveCD
<usr13> hfp: Yea after you've chrooted to the filesystem.
<hfp> usr13: Ok
<hfp> I can't `apt-get` or ping once I'm chrooted. It seems like I have no network from within the chroot
<reisio> maybe you haven't
<hfp> reisio: Was that for me?
<Wulframn> hfp: yes. Why would you assume your chroot has network access if you can't ping?
<daftykins> hfp: the channel is hardly busy. you might not have anything in the chroot's /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> hfp: inside the chroot - "echo "nameserver 208.67.220.220" > /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> oops forgot a trailing "
<tontre> now I'm getting 'Error: BrokenCount>0'
<sodluv> sodluv
<sodluv> !list
<ubottu> sodluv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> hfp: my bad i didn't read your messages enough to see it was a little further than DNS.
<daftykins> i think this is a sign i should call it a night.
<sodluv> sodluv
<sodluv> verified western union account in france
<daftykins> sodluv: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sodluv> !list
<daftykins> any active ops, time for a kicking ^
<sodluv> any hackers here ?
<hfp> after apt-get install linux-image-generic, I get `grub-probe: error: can't find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1. Check your device.map`. Does that matter since sdb is the LiveCD?
<arthurfiggis> Hello :) I'd imagine this is getting to be a popular question lately...but is there any way that I could completely replace bash as the shell for both my user account as well as all others created in the future? I'm not sure what I'd use in its place so any recommendations there would be helpful as well!
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: that's a very unnecessary over reaction
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: i'm thinking of this only as a temporary measure, i run a server that i provide shell accounts for and...well, until the holes aren't so big that you could drive a truck through them, i'd like to at least switch to something a bit less risky :) not on a permanent basis of course, i'm sure the issues will be fixed swiftly enough!
<pbx> sodluv, no, go away.
<Ben64> arthurfiggis: pretty sure they're already all fixed
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: well, /etc/passwd contains users and their respective default shells at the end of the line... that would be one way to change en masse
<reisio> arthurfiggis: the largest potential exploit had to do with web servers
<reisio> bash as it relates to ssh'ing is basically exactly the same
<reisio> if you can beat ssh, you win, always
<arthurfiggis> Ben64: hmm...that may be the case, although it seems that opinions are divided on the matter...some places i've read up on it suggest that there are still issues, but I'm not exactly an expert on shells I'll admit :) I'll have to do some more checking, thanks
<arthurfiggis> reisio: that was the other one i was concerned about, the same server runs nginx...and obviously people are using ssh to connect to it, telnet is a bit too old fashioned for some people ;)
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: ahh, i wasn't sure if manually editing /etc/passwd might cause more problems than it would solve...that might be a good way of temporarily flipping a switch toward csh or zsh maybe, thanks for the suggestion!
<daftykins> np, i still disagree with the action though, fwiw :)
<reisio> arthurfiggis: heh
<reisio> arthurfiggis: you probably already have dash as the default shell
<reisio> arthurfiggis: you should be fine
<reisio> utterly so if you keep up-to-date
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: well no problem having a disagreement with me, i could very well be wrong after all :) out of curiousity though, considering the recent news surrounding the potential exploits...why do you consider it a bad decision to temporarily switch? not trying to be grating or anything, just curious
<hfp> daftykins: Still the same issue after the chroot, deleting some older kernels and running `apt-get install linux-image-generic`
<arthurfiggis> reisio: ahh, well i'm sure things are probably fine in that case...it's an up to date virtual server, so even if there were still vulnerabilities i can roll it back to a daily image in about 10 minutes :)
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: eh it's not based on any technical understanding, just i think the patch status is good enough if not complete now - and so action is just time wasting
<daftykins> hfp: yeah none of those actions i would have done and none affect your issue
<reisio> arthurfiggis: :)
<daftykins> hfp: what's the latest kernel version? 3.2.0?
<hfp> daftykins: 3.2.0 got installed during the chroot, otherwise I have various 3.5.0 and 3.13.0 assortments
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: well that's a good point...my own understanding of it is limited to the original "exploit" and that's definitely been fixed, but i figured maybe just to be safe until the dust has settled a bit :)
<function9> hi guys, when is the ETA for ubuntu 14.10 stable please?
<daftykins> function9: oh so you're a troll. goodbye
<daftykins> (FYI: same user is in other software channels asking for next version release dates too)
<daftykins> hfp: ok, that suggests the trusty hardware enablement stack is installed
<daftykins> hfp: i'm way too asleep now to assist i'm afraid, backup data and clean install if you want a result quickly, or hope another volunteer shows up
<hfp> daftykins: I'd rather backup but of course her homedir is encrypted and there are no previous backups
<daftykins> ugh encryption
<daftykins> hfp: you should be able to unlock it via the chroot or something
<hfp> I'm kinda hoping I can still somehow get in and decrypt to save the files and reinstall
<daftykins> hfp: tell her her kitten pics aren't that special, in future ;)
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: ahh...i was wondering where i was reading that there might potentially be more issues beyond "shellshock" (why every security bug needs a cutesy nickname now I'll never know): http://www.itnews.com.au/News/396256,further-flaws-render-shellshock-patch-ineffective.aspx
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: to feed to the great unwashed, so that the sensationalist media can waffle about it, sadly.
<daftykins> i don't know - and it's bed time for me
<daftykins> \o
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: well...sensationalist perhaps, that's the nature of most news sites, but the fact that someone's written a patch for the issues mentioned in the article is encouraging :) thanks, have a good day!
<hfp> daftykins, usr13: thanks for your help
<guest-lkajdf_431> Can someone help me interpret the comment at the bottom of this tutorial for python on ubu 14? The person in the comment seems to be indicating something important but I'm not clear on what he is saying to do (maybe over my head).
<guest-lkajdf_431> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/05/install-python-3-3-5-or-3-4-via-ppa-in-ubuntu-14-04-12-04/
<arthurfiggis> guest-lkajdf_431: all they're really saying there is that the particular ppa version of python they're talking about installs pip to /usr/local/bin...so if that breaks anything, they suggest modifying your path env variable to fix it :) i just use the version provided in the repo's
<arthurfiggis> (pip is a package for installing and tracking a lot of python-based stuff)
<shero> hello. Currently running Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit on VM Workstation. Trying to get multi-touch gestures to work. Currently two finger only works for vertical scrolling. I'm trying to get horizontal, but no success. Also, three finger swipe up types "e" while four finger swipe up types "d".
<sparr> I've booted the Ubuntu installer in graphical mode on a laptop with a bad internal screen and a good external monitor. I can see empty desktop and the right half of the top bar on the monitor. How can I get everything onto that monitor?
<snadge> what is the status of hybrid nvidia/intel on laptops?
<reisio> snadge: working
<shero> actually, three finger swipe up does the following command (windows key + e) and four finger swipe up does (windows key + d)
<shero> anyone know how to edit this to make use of my multi-touch?
<sparr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/278516/how-to-disable-laptops-lcd-and-use-external-monitor-as-only-output <-- can someone walk me through how to do this when I can't see the monitor with the main (top left) button on it?
<shero> so basically my question is: how can I edit my super + e and super + d combos to get actions
<lakitu> i used compiz settings manager's key bindings
<lakitu> shero
<lakitu> oh - i wasn't reading you, maybe that's not what you need
<shero> lakitu i think youre right
<shero> lakitu I see a buch of Run commands
<TyrfingMjolnir> My /lib/modules is 3.8GB
<TyrfingMjolnir> What to delete?
<shero> lakitu how do I assign an action to it?
<samthewildone> !gnome3
<ubottu> GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<lakitu> i forget shero, but i think it was pretty straightforward. just install compizconfig-settings-manager & compiz, & then open the compiz settings manager & find the bindings
<lakitu> probably just like a line of shell
<TyrfingMjolnir> https://bpaste.net/show/79877ee12364
<lakitu> find the key bindings*
<shero> lakitu ok ya I just made the key binding for it. Now to just figure out what command line to use
<sparr> apt-get and software center on my ubuntu live environment can't find photorec or testdisk. Do I need to add some package sources?
<shero> lakitu how do I know command lines for actions?
<samthewildone> so when installing the minimal version of ubuntu, and I only want to install gnome 3 I would just do "install gnome-shell" ?
<lakitu> if you want to e.g. show desktop, then i think there's a different setting somewhere in compiz where you can assign something like Show Desktop to the super+d or whatever
<shero> lakitu so like if I want to show desktop action, how do I find that command
<lakitu> shero: better off using compiz's premade thing for that - just find show desktop, i think it's in there
<lakitu> use the search box for desktop
<lakitu> if you want super+e to be your filemanager, probably just need something like "gksudo dolphin" if it's dolphin
<lakitu> "gksudo nautilus" etc
<lakitu> if it's nautilus
<shero> ohh
<lakitu> i'm a little in over my head, maybe someone else can help you the rest of the way
<TyrfingMjolnir> https://bpaste.net/show/764d1bfa72b7 with uname -a
<shero> so the program that launches my file manager
<lakitu> well
<lakitu> the program IS your file manager
<lakitu> dolphin/nautilus/whatever
<lakitu> compiz will launch it when you use the key combination you bound the command to
<shero> lakitu ubuntu has a shortcuts in the keyboard applet
<shero> it allows me to edit it
<lakitu> i think you can also assign key shortcuts to launchers
<lakitu> in their properties
<lakitu> i forget
<ZZRMike> I need to expand the available size of this directory (which is currently almost filling the drive it's on), is it possible to set up LVM on a second drive, move the current data over, then expand the LVM to utilize the first drive also? Is there a better solution?
<arthurfiggis> on a completely unrelated note to my questions re: bash earlier, has anyone been using steam with ubuntu 14.04 and had a good experience with it? i have an intel processor and a relatively new nvidia card for video, so i suspect if the games would run at all, they would run, but i figured i'd poll people here before i buy anything :)
<timmmaaaayyy> on ubuntu server, i just installed some fonts to /usr/share/fonts and eerything seems to be working when i run my webserver as my user.  however, when i run it as the ruby user, it doesn't work.  do system users (or whatever that would be called) not use the same font locations or something?
<edve> timmmaaaayyy, look into the bashrc configuration of your user
<edve> there might be something for you there
<timmmaaaayyy> ok
<samthewildone> !ubuntugnome
<timmmaaaayyy> nothing really at all in there
<nishantjr_> Any idea why/how firefox on 12.04 would be bypassing pulseaudio?
<nishantjr_> * Flash on firefox
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: Is it your desire to remove old kernels ? dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit , and will craft up the command to do so.
<TyrfingMjolnir> paste bin it? or pastebinit ?
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: pastebinit , as given, please.
<cfhowlett> !paste | TyrfingMjolnir
<ubottu> TyrfingMjolnir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Capprentice> I have a squid cache configured for transparency, i want to have a setup where i will be able to let my squid send the IP Address of the client not the IP address of the squid. in summary i want the IP Address to be generated from the client and not from my squid IP Address.
<Capprentice> How can I achieve this?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/show/22bfaa48f63d
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: K .. gimme a bit.
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, sudo apt-get autoremove will remove all but the most recent 2 kernels.
<TyrfingMjolnir> cfhowlett: But uname -a says an older kernel...
<TyrfingMjolnir> How will I enable a new one in grub?
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, then you booted an older kernel.  remove kernels.  reboot.  the most recent kernel is the default - unless you manually specify otherwise.
<TyrfingMjolnir> apt-get autoremove is removing about half of them
<TyrfingMjolnir> But only the headers
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-uninstall-the-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<Aaraigathor> How do I set Ubuntu 14.04 to boot into "degraded" automatically if a drive fails in RAID1?
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: cfhowlett // sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.2.0-{37,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,48,51,53,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,63,64,65,67}-generic , next is to remove those few headers that remain on the system.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, That should be the default. Except the BIOS often only boots the first drive. So make sure the first drive is the good one. Or don't reboot.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: I just did apt-get purge 37-53
<gaffey> hello
<Aaraigathor> rwp : Isn't there some option to set 'bootdegraded=true' ? I am using ssh to connect remotely and I need the system to boot into degraded in a drive fails, not just drop into a initramfs console
<allen> evening folks, anyone had this error before, i'm running a game through Play On Linux, the error is. This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "windows"
<rwp> Aaraigathor, If the machine is running and the system is up, but has a failed device, my best advice is NOT to reboot until you are prepared to replace the device.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, And replace the failed device as soon as possible. Before the remaining one fails.
<rwp> Because if the failed device is the first one the BIOS would boot then it won't boot unattended.
<rwp> In that case it would be necessary to manually reconfigure the drives so that the good drive is the boot device.
<rwp> And you can't do that remotely.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Background needed: Are you using LVM?
<Aaraigathor> rwp : Both the drives are bootable independantly of each other
<Aaraigathor> rwp: No, not using LV<
<Aaraigathor> *LVM
<rwp> Aaraigathor, I have seen systems with /dev/sda and /dev/sdb and sda fails and the BIOS will not boot /dev/sdb because the other drive is still there, but failing.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Does your /proc/cmdline show a UUID for the root file system?
<rwp> cat /proc/cmdline
<Aaraigathor> rwp: I have tested each drive independently and they boot. I have not tried it with a primary dead drive still attached to see if it would boot. Hope it doesn't come to that.
<rwp> Hope not too. But that is a motherboard firmware (not always BIOS these days) dependent issue.
<rwp> Basically the initramfs has a copy of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf UUIDs for each of the /dev/md* devices.
<Aaraigathor> Yes, it shows a UUID
<rwp> At boot the initramfs will try to create all of those /dev/md* devices from that table that is cached into the initrd.
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: Why not all those old kernels ? // and why booting from such and old kernel ?
<rwp> Since you are not using LVM I expect one of those file system UUIDs will map to one of the /dev/md* file systems.
<rwp> It will try to assemble the raid. It will then try to use that root file system.
<rwp> It fails to boot if it can't do those things.
<hfp> Just curious, why does Ubuntu keep a zillion old kernels in /boot ? Is there a way to autoremove say anything else than the 5 last?
<rwp> hfp, those old kernels are just lint. It is housekeeping to clean them up. But nothing does it automatically. Must do it manually.
<rwp> hfp, Because if it were done automatically then assuredly someone would come back with "Hey! I was using that."
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Just fyi but RHEL/CentOS does the raid assembly completely differently.
<guest-lkajdf_431> arthurfiggis: sorry for delay, something came up unexpectedly. Thank you. I can look up how to do that.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, No transfer of knowledge possible.
<Aaraigathor> rwp : My worry is that I will be hours away from the system and all of a sudden a drive might fail but I will still need to be able to access that system with the single drive in there
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS \n \l
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: How do I install a newer kernel?
<zenlike> eeee, the xkbmodmap command you gave me worked in ~/.profile
<rwp> Aaraigathor, If you have your system swap on raid1 too then the system will keep running okay. Just as long as you don't reboot it.
<zenlike> :) good lookin' out
<TyrfingMjolnir> Using apt that is
<hfp> rwp: Right, so every now and then I have to rm old kernels
<TyrfingMjolnir> I can download and compile the kernel, but would like to keep the packaging system working
<Aaraigathor> rwp : The swap is on raid1. How would I know if a drive has failed though without doing cat /proc/mdstat everytime I ssh into it though?
<rwp> hfp, Right. At whatever time you feel you should clean then you can clean older kernels out. I always leave a couple for booting back to if needed.
<TyrfingMjolnir> apt-get install linux-image-3.8.0-44-generic ?
<rwp> Aaraigathor, The mdadm daemon will notify you, usually by email. Let me double check how that config works. You have email out from the server to you?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Bashing-om: linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic appears to be latest
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: Once you have the operating head room. I would -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade . The latest kernel will be installed . as to what you will boot when you re-boot, should be that ltest kernel, but with you presently booting such an old kernel I have to wonder if there is a system problem.
<jkhl> is there are convenient way to decrypt, open, save and encrypt files on a USB pen drive?
<Aaraigathor> rwp : I ran dpkg-reconfigure mdadm and set the email notification to my email. I'm not sure how that'll work though, I don't have a mail server or anything set up
<jkhl> which is also secure
<arthurfiggis> guest-lkajdf_431: oh no problem, hopefully that part won't be too difficult...they seem to explain it there but i've never used that particular version of python from a ppa...so i'd say their instructions are probably the best in that case! just a minor alteration to the script
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<TyrfingMjolnir> Will python 2.7 still work if I do: apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> TyrfingMjolnir: 3.13 series is the kernels for trusty .. your series is precise . you do not have HWE (good) so will not have the later kernel series.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have ubintu server and I would like to assign some static IPv6 addresses
<TyrfingMjolnir> MDTech-us_MAN: ifconfig
<TyrfingMjolnir>  /etc/network/interfaces
<MDTech-us_MAN> sadly, I don't know what the gateway should be
<rwp> Aaraigathor, AFAICS mdadm daemon sends email by default, no config changes needed. See the man page. Search for email.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I though I could set it to dhcp and write down the gateway it gives
<MDTech-us_MAN> but I have no idea how
<MDTech-us_MAN> how to see what gateway I mean
<TyrfingMjolnir> MDTech-us_MAN: Are you connected to an IPv6 source?
<rwp> TyrfingMjolnir, Please pastebin your interfaces that you have and I will peek at it.
<MDTech-us_MAN> what do you mean?
<MDTech-us_MAN> I do have IPv6 internet access
<TyrfingMjolnir> MDTech-us_MAN: Is there IPv6 at the other end of the cable?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yes
<Aaraigathor> rwp : So if I enter my email into the config, it'll just send it without any questions? Do I not need some type of email server setup?
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: does not -> route -n <- give you your gateway IP ?
<rwp> Aaraigathor, It will send to root by default.  You should definitely have root email set to mail to you. Because there will be a lot of other notifications that way too.
<TyrfingMjolnir> MDTech-us_MAN: ifconfig interface [inet6] dhcp start
<MDTech-us_MAN> route -n only gives IPv4 gateway
<rwp> Aaraigathor, If you haven't been reading it there will be a lot of noise. But after you take care of the noise things will be just what you need.
<Bashing-om> MDTech-us_MAN: ahhh .. :(
<TyrfingMjolnir> ifconfig interface [inet6] dhcp inform
<MDTech-us_MAN> what is [inet6] supposed to mean
<MDTech-us_MAN> do I have to put my nic there?
<Aaraigathor> rwp : I had changed the email target to my email address instead of the default root. Should I be changing that back then?
<MDTech-us_MAN> or did you mean it literally
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Your best thing is to set up a test / victim machine on a work bench and set up raid1 for testing.  Then test it. Pull a drive. Observe the mail going out. Play. Experiement on the victim machine.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Doesn't really matter. But you should get the root email. And if so then you don't need to change the mdadm (or anything else) specifically.
<MDTech-us_MAN> if I do it literally, I get "[inet6]: Unknown server error"
<Aaraigathor> rwp : How do I access root email?
<MDTech-us_MAN> ok
<MDTech-us_MAN> I think I understand what you ment
<MDTech-us_MAN> sudo ifconfig eth0 inet6 dhcp inform
<MDTech-us_MAN> getaddrinfo: dhcp: -2
<MDTech-us_MAN> dhcp: No address associated with name
<MDTech-us_MAN> that is what i eget
<MDTech-us_MAN> *get
<unopaste> MDTech-us_MAN you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rwp> Aaraigathor, uhmm...  Deep question.  I use "mutt".  It is a text mode mailer.  But if you forward the email to your main email account then you can read it as you would normally.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, The question of mailers can go on for hours.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, But this tells me that you probably don't have your server set up to forward mail either.
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas TyrfingMjolnir
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Probably more than I can help with at this moment. But others can. Or on the mailing list.
<Aaraigathor> rwp : Unfortunately I haven't looked into all of this. I'm not the most experienced. The server is being built as a minecraft server for a bunch of locals who asked me and I said why not. I've made a few basic servers before but never dealt with details like mail or mail forwarding. Is there no easy way to have the server send me an email directly to my main email account? Or is that an in-depth process
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Usually you have an MTA (mail transport agent) installed such as Postfix.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Postfix will need reasonable configuration for the hostname. As in, don't make up a domain name for it.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Then it will be set to exchange email from that server to the outside world.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Basically install Postfix and try to send email from the local machine to your main email address.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Maybe you will be lucky and everything will work out great!
<rwp> Aaraigathor, To send email just a very simple test works. Such as "echo test | mailx -s test you@example.com"
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Of course that assumes that mailx is installed.  An old command line mailer. Simple for testing. Don't use it to read email. But for got simple tests like the above.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, If that works then you know the system (aka mdadm) can send you mail in the event of a raid problem.
<rwp> Aaraigathor, I think there is even a way for mdadm to send test messages.
<Haugli92> Hi, does anyone know how to just visit a page on Ubuntu server ? Page requires htaccess user/pass?
<rwp> Aaraigathor, Without an MTA installed the email will simply sit on the local machine in /var/mail/root and you would have to log in to read it. Not as nice.
<Aaraigathor> neither mailx or postfix are currently installed. Wouldn't be difficult to install though. I'll have to look into setting it up. So, forgetting this idea for now, if I have it sent to root, how can I access that?
<rwp> Log in as root. Depending upon things you should see a mail file sitting in /var/mail/root or possibly /var/mail/nobody.
<rwp> Postfix for example delivers root mail not as the root (uid=0) user but as the nobody (uid=-2) user by default. Security and all of that.
<rwp> If it is /var/mail/root then simply "mutt".  If /var/mail/nobody then "mutt -f /var/mail/nobody".
<rwp> You can get out of mutt with 'q'.
<rwp> All else you can read the on screen menus and other help for it.
<rwp> Press F1 for the manual.
<rwp> But remember that mailers like mutt are like a favorite editor. Everyone has their favorite.
<Basketball>  i have a cronjob to suspend and wake my pc except as soon as the pc sleeps the clock stops working so it never wakes up and i have to manually wake it
<Basketball> when i wake it it still has the time that it slept at
<Aaraigathor> I do not login as root though. Tbh I don't even know how to. Ubuntu picks some random password for root and doesn't tell you afaik
<Aaraigathor> rwp : Could I set the email target to my user name? Would that send the email to my user in that location?
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I check which packages are installed from backports?
<TyrfingMjolnir> using dpkg or apt?
<trism> TyrfingMjolnir: synaptic allows you to list packages by Origin (with the button on the left), otherwise this is similar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/313806/how-to-list-available-backport-upgrades
<rwp> Aaraigathor, You can always use "sudo mutt -f /var/mail/nobody" just fine
<RustyShackleford> can you change the behavior of alt+tab to include instances of the same program?
<RustyShackleford> say I want to alt+tab between two instances of my browser, as opposed to alt+`
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I list packages by origin using dpkg, apt or aptitude?
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, origin meaning repo?
<sparr> Is there an NTFS undelete utility for linux that can determine [partial] file paths and names? There are a few for Windows (Recuva, in particular, comes to mind), but things like photorec in linux seem to assign arbitrary folders and names to files.
<TyrfingMjolnir> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, apt-cache show           includes the repo source
<rwp> TyrfingMjolnir, Install apt-show-versions and use it
<rwp> TyrfingMjolnir, apt-show-versions does *exactly* what you want.
<TyrfingMjolnir> apt show is a gui or command line app?
<TyrfingMjolnir> What I want is dpkg -l backports
<cfhowlett> TyrfingMjolnir, command line            apt-cache show packagenamehere
<rwp> apt-cache show is a command line tool.
<shahid56831> hello
<shahid56831> hi everyone
<TyrfingMjolnir> Does that mean if I do: apt-show-versions | grep backports and there is no output backports was never used?
<Bashing-om> shahid56831: Hello, this is support for ubuntu, You have a request ?
<shahid56831> yes,how to use wifi on ubuntu.....i many time try but i can't connect
<usr13> shahid56831: Does iwconfig show a section for wlan0 or eth0 or?  (One that does *not* say "no wireless extensions".)
<usr13> shahid56831: And if you do see a section for one of the interfaces, does it show a proper ESSID:? (Network name that belongs to the desired Wireless Access Point.)
<shahid56831> i don't know anything....is there any driver installation??
<usr13> shahid56831: Is it a laptop or desktop?
<usr13> shahid56831: Open a terminal window and type "iwconfig" (without quotes), and hit enter.  See what it says.
<shahid56831> laptop
<usr13> shahid56831: Do all the interfaces say "no wireless extensions"?  (In the output of iwconfig.)
<shahid56831> ye
<shahid56831> yes
<usr13> shahid56831: lspci |grep ireless   #Tell us what that says.
<yousirwin> huge noob here
<yousirwin> why is this returning undefined?
<yousirwin> var fps = document.getElementById('feas');
<yousirwin> var afps = fps * .2;
<yousirwin> var aafps = fps - afps;
<yousirwin> document.getElementById('field').value = aafps.value;
<usr13> shahid56831: (It should identify your wireless device.)
<unopaste> yousirwin you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<yousirwin> wrong channel lol
<yousirwin> fuk
<SchrodingersScat> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<samthewildone> !gnomeshell
<samthewildone> bah
<shahid56831> but is there any driver installation??
<guest-lkajdf_431> How can I share make a shared folder on the local system (ubuntu 14)?
<guest-lkajdf_431> To share between users on the same
<guest-lkajdf_431> I see stuff on the internet about sharing files between computers on a network but this is users on the same box
<somsip> guest-lkajdf_431: add them to the same group, and make the group sticky on the folder
<aarcane> Does the Ubuntu Project provide a download that mixes the best of both a livecd (fully functional live environment) and netinstall (none of the overhead of a full ondisk package repository) ?
<guest-lkajdf_431> somsip: Cool, can do that. What about a location for the folder? I recall trying to do this once in the past and ran into probs bc I was locating it inside the home folder or something.
<somsip> aarcane: best? You seem to want a live install that is very small. Is that right? There is only the liveDVD or an install iso
<somsip> guest-lkajdf_431: you'd need to set permissions correctly if you wanted inside a directory that was not accessible to the group
<fmerchan> ureal
<aarcane> somsip, The idea I'm thinking about is the general fact that the distro is generally updated significantly after the initial iso download.  I want a disk that I can stick in to do hardware testing, or perform an install from, but that doesn't include the whole install repository, doubly so since updates that occur after install are often upwards of 200-300MB, or a third of the original ISO size
<aarcane> somsip, I think it would reduce overall bandwidth usage for the normal usecase of "download iso once, install one-two times at most"
<somsip> aarcane: Maybe you will need to roll your own https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<guest-lkajdf_431> somsip: I'd rather locate it outside /home   but I know some system folders have funny perms too that I don't want to change/ mess with (situations where the parent dir has tighter perms gets weird?). What do you think would be normal? /usr/share   or something?
<aarcane> somsip, Meh, no point for me to just roll my own.  One user isn't a lot of bandwidth compared to all the users who download the iso to do the install once.
<somsip> guest-lkajdf_431: if you want to try to stick to a standard, /srv probably. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<guest-lkajdf_431> its cool man. I gotta run anyhow. Thx n' peace
<somsip> aarcane: well you say "I want a disk" then say there is "no point for me to roll my own". I don't think I can help you
<aarcane> somsip, Replace "I want a disk" with "What I was hoping would be available now or in the future because it seems like a generally good idea is..."
<TyrfingMjolnir> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<usr13> shahid56831: Establish a wired internet connection, do all updates, reboot, see if it works then.  If not tell us the make and model of the wireless network interface and we can help you further.  (Without specific information about your equipment, there is not much we can do.)
<TyrfingMjolnir> many errors on extracting templates from packages under dist-upgrade
<samthewildone> is it possible to push all screenshots to a folder by default ?
<samthewildone> example, when I press screenshot on my keyboard, the default folder with be a path to folder I have.
<samthewildone> Instead of having to manually go to that path everytime.
<abaddon> Hey guys, I know this is the wrong site for this but does anyone know an chat site for html discussions?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | abaddon
<ubottu> abaddon: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<abaddon> !alis html
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic latest kernel in trusty?
<abaddon> lotuspsychje: Thanks =]
<samthewildone> TyrfingMjolnir, yes
<samthewildone> TyrfingMjolnir, err I would assume so.
<samthewildone> TyrfingMjolnir, I did a check on my system looks like it.
<TyrfingMjolnir> Quite old still
<TyrfingMjolnir> Back in the days when there was 1.3 and 2.0 kernels we used to compile them ourselves.
<Moogly2012> people still do
<wamicho> i need assistance with this error when i run boot repair on my pc
<wamicho> The boot files of [The OS now in use - Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS] are far from the start of the disk. Your BIOS may not detect them. You may want to retry after creating a /boot partition (EXT4, >200MB, start of the disk). This can be performed via tools such as gParted. Then select this partition via the [Separate /boot partition:] option of [Boot Repair]. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootPartition)
<TyrfingMjolnir> I still do sometimes
<TyrfingMjolnir> But only experimental
<swift110-phone> Hey
<Loshki> TyrfingMjolnir: but then what a pain in the ass to maintain...
<TyrfingMjolnir> Loshki: I only do for certain development projects
<TyrfingMjolnir> Never in production
<rostam> what is the difference between between  zlib1g_1%3a1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb package and zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<TyrfingMjolnir> Is there a GeoMirror for ubuntu? https://wiki.debian.org/DebianGeoMirror
<TyrfingMjolnir> rostam: %3a = :? http://www.robelle.com/smugbook/ascii.html
<Loshki> rostam: dunno, does apt-cache showsrc zlib1g say anything. I suppose you could download the source and look at the changelog (if there is one).
<Loshki> 10 quatloos says they're identical...
<TyrfingMjolnir> What is 10 quatloos?
<Loshki> TyrfingMjolnir: a fictional currency...
<TyrfingMjolnir> So now web diff thing
<TyrfingMjolnir> Why not download them both and do a diff -b?
<Loshki> wamicho: I assume it used to boot? In that case, you shouldn't need to move /boot, and something else has gone wrong. Or has this never worked?
<Loshki> TyrfingMjolnir: a fictional currency, roughly equivalent to 4 elvish shillings.
<TyrfingMjolnir> I see
<TyrfingMjolnir> I guess bitcoin is between USD and elvish shillings somewhere?
<Loshki> If it doesn't disappear up its own behind first...
<wamicho> Loshki : it has never worked
<wamicho> just installed ubuntu on uefi machine which had windows 7 ...
<Loshki> wamicho: sorry, I've no experience with uefi. Anyone?
<wamicho> loshki: read in u buntu forum  if i need to dual boot i need to boot repair but it give me that error ?
<ecstoian> Morning. I've a problem with my Ubuntu 14.04. My Unity doesn't load anymore after I login, I only see the desktop wallpaper and I am able to right click on the desktop... nothing else. I remember changing some compiz settings and removing some unity-lens* packages.
<eeee> ecstoian: can you access a tty? ( ctrl+ alt + f1 )
<squinty> wamicho,  maybe see if any of the following information applies to your system    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ecstoian> yes
<ecstoian> I can acces the normal GNOME desktop
<ecstoian> just not Unity
<swift110-phone> Ok
<eeee> ecstoian: ok, access that
<eeee> and launch compiz, check if the unity plugin is enabled
<ecstoian> eeee, how do I launch compiz ?
<eeee> type ccsm in a terminal
<ecstoian> Can't find it in the applications menu, and don't know the commandline for it
<ecstoian> eeee, the unity plugin is not enabled
<malkauns> ecstoian: what do u mean by "launch compiz" ?
<malkauns> yes you'll have to enable unity
<ecstoian> malkauns, I meant the settings manager
<eeee> ecstoian: enable it
<squinty> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ecstoian> thanks, brb to check if it works now :)
<ecstoian> back
<eeee> wb
<ecstoian> Unity still doesn't load fine when I choose it from the Login screen; but it is loaded fine on top of the already started GNOME session.
<ecstoian> any idea how can I fix this ?
<eeee> ecstoian: ok, open a terminal and type
<eeee> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ecstoian> eeee, I should run that from within this GNOME session ?
<eeee> sorry i mean dconf -reset -f /org/compiz
<eeee> ecstoian: yeah
<bojangles> i installed ubuntu server edition on an old computer at home, and then installed a gui environment ontop of it, would it run faster as a personal computer if i just reinstalled normal ubuntu?
<ecstoian> eeee, error: unknown command -reset
<ecstoian> it is without -
<ecstoian> :)
<eeee> ok
<lotuspsychje> bojangles: try lubuntu or xubuntu 14.04
<ecstoian> eeee, brb
<eeee> wait
<eeee> oh my
<lotuspsychje> bojangles: or install a fast ssd inside with ubuntu
<MMukherjee> god
<bojangles> is it possible to directly install lubuntu via terminal to the machien lotuspsychje ?
<bojangles> or debian? i'm more used to debian
<ecstoian> eeee, same behavior.
<eeee> ecstoian: you don't need to exit
<eeee> ok
<eeee> does the guest account work?
<ecstoian> let me check
<ecstoian> eeee, yea, Guest works fine.
<eeee> ecstoian: ok, it's a configuration issue
<ecstoian> eeee, can I reset my config to default or something ?
<eeee> yeah, try to remove rm -rf ~/.compiz
<eeee> we can try to remove them
<eeee> hold on
<ecstoian> that diretory is absent
<eeee> ok dont exit
<eeee> are you sure?
<ecstoian> yep
<eeee> what's the exact command you're typing?
<eeee> ( seems odd it wouldnt be there )
<ecstoian> ls -al ~/.compiz
<ecstoian> may be it's .config/compiz-1 ?
<ecstoian> I remember removing that yesterday, but in vain
<eeee> that's another folder
<eeee> ok
<eeee> try rm -rf ~/.gconf
<ecstoian> okay brb
<ecstoian> eeee, nope, doesn't work.
<eeee> ok
<eeee> as a last resort, you could rename ~/.config
<eeee> see if it works
<Kanagu> any body help me i have major problem in ubuntu
<ecstoian> eeee, nope, renaming .config doesn't work. I reverted back to the old .config now.
<eeee> ecstoian: weird
<eeee> ecstoian: you could try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<ecstoian> isn't there any way to send a terminal window to the gnome session from without X ?
<ecstoian> this way I may be able to start ccsm
<Kanagu> eeee:  hello
<Kanagu> ca n u help me
<eeee> ecstoian: say what
<eeee> Kanagu: chill
<eeee> ecstoian: you want to open a terminal window in gnome?
<Kanagu> eeee : after restart my ubuntu 12.04 going 6 months ols status
<ecstoian> eeee, yea, but I have no menus, nothing.
<eeee> i thought gnome was working?
<ecstoian> no, I mean Unity, sorry
<Kanagu> eee : i cant find my find my which is in home folders
<eeee> ecstoian: oh ok
<eeee> you can do export DISPLAY:0.
<eeee> then type ccsm
<eeee> it'll open that in whatever is in ctrl+alt+f7
<eeee> sorry DISPLAY=:0
<ecstoian> eeee, thanks, I'll try that.
<eeee> erm
<eeee> Kanagu: what's the problem?
<RustyShackleford> unity works pretty well IMO
<RustyShackleford> but its so ugly
<RustyShackleford> cartoon-y icons, purple everywhere
<swift110-phone> I hate unity
<swift110-phone> But mate is great
<RustyShackleford> swift110-phone, is the the lightweight Qt one?
<RustyShackleford> or Mint's gui?
<Laban> I think it's pretty nice actually.
<swift110-phone> Mate the desktop environment
<swift110-phone> Is awesome
<chemdr1121> i need help connecting my computer to my hp printer
<RustyShackleford> i hate to say it, but windows has a much more visually pleasing GUI
<RustyShackleford> blue is very easy on the eyes
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> RustyShackleford: there are many different WMs that will work with ubuntu. If you don't like unity, dont use it
<chemdr1121> i need to print my 30 day notice but i cant get the wireless to connect from my laptop to hp printer
<eeee> !ot | homophobic chatter not supported in
<ubottu> homophobic chatter not supported in: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chemdr1121> anyone help
<RustyShackleford> fair enough. Not trying to start a flame war or anything, just discussing things I like and don't like about Unity
<swift110-phone> Lol
<hateball> chemdr1121: Are they on the same LAN, or are you trying to create an ad-hoc connection?
<swift110-phone> Its not a sin to say u dont like unity
<chemdr1121> same lan
<RustyShackleford> well I do like Unity. I just think it's rather ugly too
<chemdr1121> should be a straight shot from comp to router out to printer
<RustyShackleford> the keyboard shortcuts for managing windows are great
<swift110-phone> Besides ubuntu is doing a mate remix anyway
<chemdr1121> its an hp 3520
<swift110-phone> W
<swift110-phone> Which is what they should have done sooner
<swift110-phone> Still it may very well have an effect on linux mint
<eeee> RustyShackleford: i think once you get past the purple, it's pretty elegant, and i find 14.04 icons to very nice compared to 12.10 or so, the simplicity is awesome
<swift110-phone> Personally i loved ubuntu 10.10
<eeee> RustyShackleford: i mean the windows borders and everything is way better than any other DE
<RustyShackleford> i'm still on the fence about the window borders
<eeee> it's more refined and elegant
<RustyShackleford> also, I don't really like the way it handles multiple instances of a program
<RustyShackleford> anyway to make alt+tab switch between multiple instances too?
<eeee> RustyShackleford: if you leave it over the instance it'll let you choose between them, or you can press alt+~
<RustyShackleford> I know there is alt+~, but my muscle memory goes for alt+tab haha
<eeee> this just it over them
<eeee> lol, im sleepy
<eeee> just leave it over them
<eeee> i use the launcher icon
<eeee> clicking twice on it opens them up
<eeee> and i use compiz's click to minimize, so if you open with the launcher you can minimize with it by clicking it again
<swift110-phone> I miss the spinning cube
<RustyShackleford> haha I always thought the spinning cube was really gimmicky
<swift110-phone> Lol
<QAEngineer> does anyone here know if video chat site (e.g. chaturbate, myfreecams) run on a linux server farm?
<somsip> !ot | QAEngineer
<ubottu> QAEngineer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<erespond> can i make login ubuntu like starx
<Guest____> yes you can
<dreamcat5> can anyone recommend a good but cheap 802.11n + bt4.0 mini pci-e module for a cheap laptop?
<dreamcat5> it looks like it has 1 antenna for wifi, and 1 antenna for bluetooth
<dreamcat5> (must also work well in windows)
<antonio__> film
<bipul> Hello I am getting this messages on my terminal frequenlty when ever i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.10 LTS via commad line "sudo apt-get upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471068/
<necro666> sudo apt-get install -f
<necro666> helps?
<HikaruBG> hi guys, how to find out which user:group does apache uses to access my local server files?
<bipul> necro666: Are you talking to me? if yes then yes, I have tried that command, but it does not worked out.
<john_rambo> I have enabled spell checking in Midori by Preferences > Behavior > Enable Spell Checking but its not working. Any ideas ?
<necro666> bipul: then clear apt cache :D
<hateball> HikaruBG: it would depend on website
<necro666> john_rambo which languafe?
<john_rambo> necro666, US English
<john_rambo> necro666, Its not working on any website
<HikaruBG> it should be www-data, but when I change the ownership of the necessary project to www-data so Apache can manipulate it - and it still gives me 500 Server Error
<hateball> HikaruBG: assuming you only have a "standard" setup, with webroot in /var/www, "ls -lasvh /var/www" should show you all you need
<HikaruBG> thanks hateball, let me see....
<HikaruBG> hateball, /var/www belongs to root:root user/group
<HikaruBG> i use virtual hosts to have sites directly from my work folder
<lkthomas> anyone using preseed with permitrootlogin string yes?
<lkthomas> I can't get it function properly
<hateball> HikaruBG: well *where* are the files you want to show?
<hateball> HikaruBG: Are you using mod_userdir ?
<HikaruBG> hateball, i don't know. how can I check if I use that and how can I enable it
<hateball> HikaruBG: Well. What are you trying to acheive, and what steps have you taken? You say your "work folder", which doesnt tell me anything
<hateball> HikaruBG: at any rate, I am guessing #httpd is a better place for apache specific questions. If you are looking to use mod_userdir, the offical docs are pretty good http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_userdir.html
<HikaruBG> thanks hateball
<eeee> HikaruBG:  apache2ctl -M | grep userdir , if it shows up it's enabled
<HikaruBG> thanks eeee
<eeee> HikaruBG: you need sudo for that btw
<eeee> nevermind
<helmut_> hi
<rieit> CAN ANY BODY GUIDE ME
<bipul> still there is a problem necro666
<bipul> Hello I am getting this messages on my terminal frequenlty when ever i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.10 LTS via commad line "sudo apt-get upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471068/
<hateball> !ubuntu+1 | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> !ask | rieit
<ubottu> rieit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bipul> hateball: I am asking the issue of 14.10
<bipul> ?
<bipul> hateball: it's 14.04 LTS
<rieit> HOW CAN I DOWNLOAD VIDEOES FROM YOU TUBE IN UBUNTU 14.04
<bcvery1> !info /q ubottu
<ubottu> 'ubottu' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<bcvery1> !info youtube-dl | rieit, use this, and stop shouting
<ubottu> rieit, use this, and stop shouting: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.02.17-1 (trusty), package size 231 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Novice201y> Hello. Where is "update button" in Utopic "about computer"?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Novice201y
<ubottu> Novice201y: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Novice201y> cfhowlett: TU
<cfhowlett> Novice201y, happy2help
<garnus> how to install ubuntu on btrfs partition scheme(no gpt or mbr)?
<ikonia> I don't think btrfs is a selectable install option yet
<garnus> ikonia: any alternative methods?
<ikonia> none that I'd recommend if you're asking how to do it
<garnus> somthing like archlinux install?
<ikonia> archlinux is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> so not sure why an archlinux install would be relevant to ubuntu
<garnus> i know
<ikonia> ....ok ?
<ton> what's wrong here? http://p.defau.lt/?rcn_tL9JmZqXU3anOCSjxA
<somsip> ton: see here http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2364-1/
<ton> somsip: I'm using 13.10
<somsip> !13.10 | ton (unsupported, so best to upgrade)
<ubottu> ton (unsupported, so best to upgrade): Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<ton> k :)
<cfhowlett> ton, unsupported.  no security upgrades.  update
<ton> thank you guys
<dreamcat5> hi. i'm looking for a good usb bluethooth dongle to work on ubuntu, bt 4.0 if possible
<bipul> !info balsamiq
<ubottu> Package balsamiq does not exist in trusty
<usr13> dreamcat5: https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-usb-bluetooth-micro-adapter-gnu-linux-v2
<usr13> dreamcat5: http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Bluetooth-Adapter-Windows-Compatible/dp/B009ZIILLI
<dreamcat5> thanks usr13, will check them out
<lyxus> Hello folks, is there any way to create a deb (python script) but I only want to put the source files and run the setup.py when the user install the .deb
<usr13> dreamcat5: http://www.amazon.com/IOGEAR-Bluetooth-Micro-Adapter-GBU521/dp/B007GFX0PY
<usr13> 4.0  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<somsip> !packaging | lyxus
<ubottu> lyxus: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<prajith> is it possible to play windows games in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !steam | prajith,
<ubottu> prajith,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<DJones> prajith: Its possible with some using Wine, but it can be a hit or miss experience, other methods are using steam
<DJones> !wine | prajith
<ubottu> prajith: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<prajith> thanks for the info dude
<usr13> dreamcat5: About the GBU521, I see: "this adapter uses a Broadcom BCM20702 Bluetooth 4.0 chip"
<dreamcat5> usr13: thanks for the information
<usr13> NP
<manlin> hi, I'm using byobu 5.74 on Xubuntu 14.04 and Ctl+F2 for vertical split isn't working. Anyone experienced this? any ideas? Also there is no keyboard shortcut/mapping for Ctl+F2.
<vahid> hi. i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04: MY keyboard press down work with problem . that I should press hardly to type. any one can help me?
<PepitoGomez> Hello friends
<ordoezlau> hello
<Guest-5871> hey hey
<ordoezlau> :3
<aalhama> hello for me Windows is the best :)
<thebigpen3> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey brother
<lyxus> somsip, I saw that, but even the example is compiling the script (http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html)
<thebigpen3> ah okey!
<vahid> hey. any one help me?
<somsip> lyxus: well, that's the official guide on how packages are built. I can't help further
<thebigpen3> como estan usteedes?
<vahid> hi. i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04: MY keyboard press down work with problem . that I should press hardly to type. any one can help me?
<somsip> vahid: sounds like a hardware problem
<tabbun> hn
<tabbun> thnnthntyB
<tabbun> m,e cagho en tus umetos
<vahid> somsip: it work good when logining
<tabbun> mataOS
<vahid> after login to ubuntu it has problem
<tabbun> shut up
<tabbun> hiç
<vahid> somsip: it work good in the guest user
<tabbun> das pena
<ubuntucreador> swaaa
<tabbun> dyemmakç
<ubuntucreador> tabbun de yimmak
<somsip> tabbun: ubuntucreador can you stop now please
<ubuntucreador> fuck you
<tabbun> hahahaç
<Wulframn> somsip: don't feed the trolls
<ubuntucreador> mother focker
<tabbun> lick my penis
<ubuntucreador> swa dyemmak
<somsip> Wulframn: we start by being polite, then call in the mods
<ubuntucreador> asdasdf
<ubuntucreador> sg
<ubuntucreador> asfg
<ubuntucreador> asdfgh
<ubuntucreador> sdf
<ubuntucreador> gsdf
<unopaste> ubuntucreador you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<iptable> interesting
<jishjish> hi all, i'm interested in terminal commands to get a picture of every file on my had drive (similar to directory printer programs). Can I just navigate to the root of a drive and say find . -type f with no other parameters? Then i'm not sure how to then pipe that list to somewhere to get just the extensions so I can count i.e. how many .mp3 I have
<jishjish> etc.
<vahid> hi. i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04: MY keyboard press down work with problem . that I should press hardly to type.but the keyboard work with no problem in the guest user. any one can help me?
<somsip> jishjish: find . -name "*.mp3" -type f  | wc -l
<somsip> jishjish: is your starter
<jishjish> thanks somsip, and if I didn't know what file type I wanted to count, I.e I wanted to explore what various file types were on my drive --> how can I modify it to do that?
<somsip> jishjish: ls -lR . will give you a recursive list. A very long recursive list probably
<iptable> jishjish, find / -type f |while read filename; do extension="${filename##*.}"; echo ${extension}; done |sort |uniq -c |sort -n
<iptable> jishjish, this will go through ALL the files, print their extensions only, then sort them, count them and sort by count occurances. you will only get output once it is finished due to the sort algorythm obviously
<somsip> iptable: nifty :)
<iptable> jishjish, note that extensions are not something you should treat as useful in linux. file extensions is more of a windows thing
<iptable> somsip, why thank you :)
<iptable> jishjish, on linux files, you would be better off using the "file" command (as in `file /some/where/filename`) and sorting by output of the file type identification.
<voldemorte> hello
<dreamcat5> hi. what is best for 802.11n networking card? i need to decide between the intel 5300AGN, the intel 4965AGN, or something else
<iptable> vahid, so on the same machine only your username is affected and guest user works?
<iptable> vahid, do you have a keyboard with key press pressure sensors?
<jishjish> iptable:that is amazing that line how on earth did you learn to write it?
<dreamcat5> i need a mini pci-e module BTW (either half or full length)
<somsip> dreamcat5: can you stop asking hardware questions in here please.
<jishjish> I do excel vba programming but it looks like that on steriods.
<mortal__> If i open more than one shell then my history gets separated.  How can i make bash history global
<dreamcat5> somsip: can you recommend any place else better then here then?
<somsip> !alis | dreamcat5
<ubottu> dreamcat5: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<iptable> jishjish, someone game me this 12 years ago when I was starting linux: find /path -name "*.php" -type f |while read filename; do sed -i 's/old_password/new_password/g' $filename; done
<iptable> jishjish, and ever since then I just learnt to script mroe and more since I discovered the power of bash
<dreamcat5> somsip: thanks
<jishjish> iptable: Ah i see, one problem I am having since I just started learning unix commands is It's easy to find documentation on a single command "e.g. find" but for me the hardest part is finding out about the command. Is there a way of getting a list of every command that can be run on a linux system? For example when I type help I know there are mor
<jishjish> e commands that can be run than are listed there.
<manlin> hi, pressing Ctrl+F2 takes me to the second virtual terminal. how can i disable this as I want to use Ctrl+F2 as a shortcut for another application (byobu)?
<Laban> jishjish: I suppose one way is to just do `ls /bin` and `ls /usr/bin`, but it's not very descriptive.
<jishjish> thanks Laban
<Laban> Or http://images.linoxide.com/linux-cheat-sheet.pdf
<iptable> jishjish, no
<iptable> jishjish, pretty much every command can be piped into another command.
<iptable> jishjish, most command are externals and will be either in /bin, /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin (or sbin for root-only commands)
<iptable> jishjish, and then lookup bash scripting to see the internal bash commands and the way these should be written
<eeee> jishjish: http://www.tldp.org/guides.html
<eeee> jishjish: check out the command line tools summary
<sgen> when I run apt-get update I get the error:  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Im assuming the maintainter of the repos hasnt updated them to reflect the new version of ubuntu. How can I accept the old version of his repos?
<iptable> jishjish, to find out what command and how: man pages! man find. man while. man sort. in man pages press slash ( / ) and your search term and press enter. then press n for next search result.
<somsip> jishjish: in short - man man, man
<jishjish> iptable:im good with manpages and tutorials once I know the command my problem is finding the name in the first place. I'm not sure what you mean by sbin in etc directories? and commands being external. cAn you elaborate for a newbie?
<eeee> jishjish: ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin
<eeee> if you type that you'll get a list of most of the commands of the system
<eeee> jishjish: if you need to search for a command, apropos is useful
<jishjish> eeee: are the "terminal commands of the system" stored as files in those directories you listed?
<iptable> eeee, you chased me to it :D
<iptable> jishjish, yes
<eeee> jishjish: yes, if you type echo $PATH , you'll see what the system uses every time you type a binary name
<iptable> jishjish, they are not terminal commands. they are small tools that you use. small binary files. find, sed, sort, uniq - every one I mentioned apart from the "while loop" is an external binary
<iptable> jishjish, while loop is a bash scripting thingie. lookup "bash scripting" on google for more info. Or "bash while loop", "bash string operations", "bash for loop" etc
<jishjish> iptable: ah I see they are not commands, they are programs I am running when I type commands like "find" is that right? and bash is another language in addition to these little binary pograms I cal "terminal commands" and both the bash and the binaries can be used together in scripts?
<iptable> jishjish, find, ls, locate, cat - all external binaries you can find in your /bin /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin
<iptable> jishjish, correct :)
<eeee> bash is what is doing the magic, between the commands, like redirecting stuff
<eeee> it's a shell
<iptable> jishjish, you call a command, pipe it to another command, pipe it to some bash loop if needed ,pipe it to another command and pipe it to output file or leave that bit out to pipe to screen
<jishjish> iptable: lastly if I didn't know (you already told me - thank you) that binaries were in sbin etc directories, is there a way I could search for them, since linux doesn't work using file extensions?
<iptable> jishjish, search for the binaries?
<iptable> jishjish, ls /bin /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<jishjish> yeah?
<eeee> jishjish: apropos searches for strings in the binary's description
<iptable> jishjish, and sbin instead of bin to see root-only-need-privileges binaries
<iptable> jishjish, to find out what type a file is, use the "file" command (yes, it's another binary haha).
<iptable> jishjish, type in: file /bin/bash
<eeee> jishjish: if you type apropos rename , you'll get a list of commands relating to renaming files
<iptable> jishjish, or file /etc/hostname
<iptable> eeee, that rocks. didn't know about apropos. we live and learn
<jishjish> ah ok what if I wanted to search for and find all the binary's rather than only ones relating to a particular search term? "terminal programs themselves" Can I type something like find / "all binary progframs"?
<iptable> jishjish, the only binary programs you can run where you do not need /full/path/to/it are in /bin /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin. otherwise called in your $PATH. echo $PATH to see your paths
<somsip> jishjish: use what you're being told. man find then /executable to find your answer
<iptable> jishjish, all other binaries would need a full path. also libraries (.so, windows equivalent would be loosely called .dll) are also executable quite often, but you can't run them yourself :D So stick to your $PATH
<jishjish> iptable who runs the binaries if I don't? or can I just run anything so long as I am root?
<iptable> jishjish, that's how linux is organised. /bin - binaries (hence the name), /etc - config files, /var - variable files, /usr - user stuff (has /usr/bin /usr/etc etc). /usr/local has stuff you compiled yourself or written yourself (or should...)
<iptable> jishjish, libraries are loaded as a dependency by binaries, you do not run them. they have no execution point, just a set of functions.
<iptable> jishjish, so, as stated, all the stuff you install and want to run as binaries by default in linux will be in /bin, /usr/bin, /usr/local/bin. you have to go very custom to find your application installed elsewhere. it will probably be some proprietary, self contained application. usually in /opt. like /opt/zimbra if you install zimbra
<jishjish> oh great. thanks guys.
<iptable> jishjish, best approach is LOGIC. Logically you wanted: 1. find all files, 2. get only their extensions, 3. sort by name, 4. get count of each name.
<iptable> jishjish, then you google for each thing separately and join using pipe ;) No magic involved. google "find all files linux". google "bash get file extension". google "get unique count of file linux". ;)
<jishjish> iptable: thanks i'll logically break them into parts next time. lastly I would like to have two versions of python installed on my machine 3.3 which I normally use, and 2.7 for a specific gmail script written by https://github.com/charlierguo/gmail. but I don't know the best way to run two instances of python side by side using linux? and a gui for
<jishjish>  writing it.
<iptable> uhm, no sure what the best method would be, but in ubuntu yout can install both versions using the repos
<eeee> jishjish: i think you already have 2.7?
<iptable> then in /usr/bin you will have python3.3 and python2.7 binaries. you have to modify any pythong scripts to not call for #!/usr/bin/python (first line of script) but for #!/usr/bin/python2.7. /usr/bin/python will always point to latest version unless you manually change that
<iptable> jishjish, if you want a GUI to write scripts, try gedit, gvim, or something more advanced like eclipse
<bcvery1> jishjish, consider using python-virtualenv if you're going to be messing around with multiple versions of python
<jishjish> bcvery1: can I just run #!/usr/bin/python2.7.?
<jishjish> I Mean put that at the front of my script?
<eeee> jishjish: type file `which python`
<bcvery1> If you put that at the front of the script is will run using that version of python, but there are dependency advantages to creating osolated virtual environments, especially if you're going to be distibuting the program
<susundbe1g> iptable, jishjish : at least on my system (ubuntu 14.04 ) python points to 2.7 and python3 to python 3.4
<bcvery1> *isolated
<jishjish> susundbe1g: so all I would have to do then is call the script with python instaed of python3 in terminal?
<susundbe1g> jishjish: that depends on your setup, see what 'python --version' outputs
<jishjish> bcvery1: for now I just want 2.7 to write one script to sort through my 8K emails.
<eeee> jishjish: yes, you can confirm with file `which python`
<zaggynl> Heya, anyone know what is up with x11vnc crashing like this: *** Error in `x11vnc': malloc(): memory corruption: 0x0000000002305170 ***
<asher1> Hello someone can please give to me link about install smtp server?
<zaggynl> I'm having litte luck googling it, I'm thinking it's a rather generic error that can happen with any app?
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: try install debug symbols; search for bug; report bug
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: excatly, its very general in that form
<zaggynl> susundbe1g: thanks, how should I go about that?
<zaggynl> (feel free to point me towards a howto)
<susundbe1g> zaggynl:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<zaggynl> thanks
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: did you get that 'program crarshed prompt' ?
<zaggynl> unfortunately no
<asher1> someone?
<zaggynl> seeing the x11vnc session crashed
<zaggynl> ssh is fine though
<zaggynl> /var/crash is empty
<zaggynl> I guess I could run it with gdb attached
<susundbe1g> mm, can you run that on top of ssh
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: are you having the crash on local or remote machine ?
<susundbe1g> the x11vnc has no debug symbols on the repository :O
<zaggynl> susundbe1g: remote
<asher1> someone?
<asher1> Hello someone can please give to me link about install smtp server?
<iptable> asher1, http://iptable.co.uk/mw_linux_as_a_server.php#mail
<satureja> you know what, I hate indian people
<iptable> asher1, https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=postfix+with+virtual+users
<cappe> how do I activate encryption of my home directory in 14.04?
<satureja> cappe: install
<cappe> what program?
<cfhowlett> satureja, such comments are unwelcome and not permitted here.  adjust yourself.
<satureja> at the install
<rieit> hello i m using  youtube dl command to download video after downloading where video will saved
<cappe> =P
<iptable> cappe, you can do that by following a guide on ubuntu.com https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<cappe> thanks a bunch, now I know exactly!
<cfhowlett> rieit, in /home
<hateball> rieit: By default, in the directory you run it from iirc
<cappe> cheers
<satureja> cfhowlett: how come you are not agree with me?
<iptable> asher1, you're welcome
<DJones> satureja: COmments like that aren't appropriate for the Ubuntu channels, please don't make them again
<asher1> iptable
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | satureja
<ubottu> satureja: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<asher1> i need to ubuntu
<iptable> asher1, are you seriously asking that
<cappe> do I have to make a new user to encypt the homedirectory?
<asher1> this my first time i install this
<iptable> asher1, first link I gave you IS for ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> !encrypt | cappe, no
<ubottu> cappe, no: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<somsip> cappe: we see a large number of 'help, I've encrypted my home dir and now I can't get it back' requests here that do not end well. Fair warning...
<iptable> asher1, and then you can add "ubuntu" at the end of google search term (second link I sent you) if you don't like my tutorial
<iptable> asher1, https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=postfix+with+virtual+users+ubuntu
<iptable> cappe, please follow the tutorial you have been sent
<iptable> cappe, here is an easier manual: http://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<blackyboy> sudo service dnsmasq restart
<blackyboy> Hi anyone have dnsmasq setup documentations ?
<iptable> blackyboy, man dnsmasq ?
<iptable> blackyboy, https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/dnsmasq
<debianMax> ciao max funziona davvero anche qui
<cfhowlett> !it | debianMax
<ubottu> debianMax: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<blackyboy> man page not helped me tried 3 times by reinstalling and configuring so what asking here
<iptable> blackyboy, found as first result via google search for "dnsmasq howto"
<iptable> blackyboy, refer tothe link I just sent you.
<cappe> how do I check if my home directory is already encrypted?
<melottimassi> grazie ubottu era solo un esperimento con un altro utente ciao!
<iptable> blackyboy, if you try to configure and get any specific errors when it doesn't work, that is when "support" kicks in. you tell us what error you see and what doesn't work and we try to help you fix your config
<iptable> cappe, refer to links provided
<cappe> ok
<iptable> cappe, first link I sent you describes how to check it.
<blackyboy> iptable: ok ill and i need all three in one DNS, DHCP, TFTP
<iptable> cappe, alternatively reinstall your system and tick "encrypt my home directory" during install
<blackyboy> iptable: let me try and ill be back
<iptable> ok
<iptable> Anyone else need me to google something for them?
<iptable> sorry, ignore that last comment. I need a coffee.
<eeee> lol
<brontosaurusrex>  iptable i thought it was funny
<eeee> iptable: can you make me a coffee while you're at it? :P
<iptable> why thank you
<iptable> eeee, I DO have an awesome coffee machine. where you based?
<Laban> iptable: You should start using lmgtfy.com
<iptable> Laban++. that's brilliant. I definitely will
<eeee> nice
<iptable> eeee, http://www.amazon.co.uk/Delonghi-Stainless-Premium-EC860-M-Espresso/dp/B0091EJWWS/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1412156553&sr=8-16&keywords=delonghi+latte
<satureja> iptable: stop phishing
<iptable> only my one automatically froths milk for me ;)
<iptable> satureja, what?
<cfhowlett> now if we just get back on topic ... ubuntu!
<iptable> ubuntu-powered coffee machine would be nice actually.
<iptable> so I could tell it to make me a coffee from upstairs
<iptable> satureja, you do realise what phishing is, right?
<satureja> iptable: you are trying to hack Amazon ubuntu channel user credit card number by sending phishing links to the channel with weird call-to-action
<eeee> interesting
<iptable> satureja, uhm, no. that's an amazon.co.uk website link in case you didn't notice. so far you are not making any friends on the channel. and now you are also chowing you cannot see the difference between an amazon link and a phishing link
<eeee> yeah that's true
<eeee> nobody's falling for that
<iptable> what?
<cappe> can't find a /quit
<eeee> unless he's fiddled with my dns ?
<iptable> it's an amazon search term. are you all real or lost your minds?
<iptable> definitely the link takes me to amazon.co.uk
<eeee> iptable: we're kidding
<eeee> doh. O.o
<iptable> ok, eeee, I believed you there. I definitely need that coffee lol
<eeee> hehe
<iptable> eeee, it's following the fact that some user has put in abusive and worthless comments only in the last 1 hour I have been here
<vibvibgyor1_> hello
<vibvibgyor1_> I am a newbie at this irc
<cfhowlett> !details | vibvibgyor1_,
<ubottu> vibvibgyor1_,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<vibvibgyor1_> I have just started with ubuntu...I want to know why linux is so much popular...what windows or mac can't do and linux can?
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, windows and mac can't stay virus-free without buying antivirus software.
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1_, ask ##linux
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, windows and definitely MAC cannot give you 99% of software you will ever want for free
<brontosaurusrex> vibvibgyor1_: linux is not popular, afaik it takes less than 2% of desktops, check your facts
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vibvibgyor1_> but I have heard that linux can also be infected by virus
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, linux is freedom - make it do what you want and look what you want and all for free.
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1_, ASK  ##linux
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, I also heard that apples cause cancer :/ You have to install the virus yourself to have it. although yes, ask on ##linux channel for more information. this is ubuntu support.
<vibvibgyor1_> ohh I am sorry
<vibvibgyor1_> I mean ubuntu is popular among developers :P
<vibvibgyor1_> not in general
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, off topic a bit, but here: http://www.fastcoexist.com/3026165/how-a-panic-over-cancer-causing-apples-created-the-modern-organic-food-market
<vibvibgyor1_> @iptable please :'(
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, ubuntu is very easy to install, simple to use and comes with nice GUI tools, pleasant to the eye and has a very good software manager (GUI). it also installs on most systems
<vibvibgyor1_> but why cli is useful?
<iptable> vibvibgyor1_, it also has excellent community support on the forums and here for any issues you might have. excellent hardware support as well.
<k1l_> guys, vibvibgyor1_ iptable . if you dont have a specific technical ubuntu support issue please move that talk to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1_, please go to ##linux for this off-topic discussion
<vibvibgyor1_> sorry ty and bye
<iptable> going PM
<Skutov> Nice easy one, how do I change the default java version to 64-bit?
<hateball> Skutov: Java as in... browser plugin or what?
<Skutov> hateball, whatevers used to run eclipse.
<OerHeks> Skutov, default java is openJDK, you should have the 64 bit version unless YOU specify 32 bit
<Skutov> OerHeks, So assuming that it's been changed away for some reason, what would be the best way to change it back?
<hateball> Skutov: I'd use update-alternatives
<iptable> shuduo, if you have 64 bit OS, you install java from repos and it will be 64 bit
<iptable> Skutov, ^
<OerHeks> hateball +1
<iptable> Skutov, reinstall the 64 bit version of java
<hateball> Skutov: "update-alternatives --get-selections|grep java" shows the current state of things
<satureja> iptable: your Amazon link wasnt even https, I consider you are a grocery clerk!
<Skutov> Hmmm... mostly pointed at java-8-oracle, guessing that's wrong.
<iptable> satureja, are you drunk or drugged? do I need https to share a link to a product?
<Skutov> Ah, fixed now. update-alternatives to change it back. Thanks for the help guys!
<Laban> But it was a pretty hillarious remark.
<vibvibgyor1_> #php
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: still there ?
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: i would do ssh to the remote server, and try to run the x11vnc on shell (over ssh) to see if it prints something out when charsing
<susundbe1g> if possible, with debug symbols so you can get some stack trace
<iptable> satureja, and while I am a systems developer, my wife is a grocery clerk. what is wrong with that mr I am awesome shit?
 * iptable expands his ignore list and stops feeding trolls
<cfhowlett> iptable, no profanity.  you know better.
<iptable> cfhowlett, yes I do. Please do excuse me.
<iptable> I let it get to me personally
<cfhowlett> iptable, we've all been there.
<pak101> hi anybody online to help me with some ubuntu stuff
<iptable> cfhowlett, although that would be a swearword in this context, not profanity. but yes, equally wrong.
<pak101> unable to detect a 8tb raid disk in ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> pak101, more info please. how did you create/attach it. where did you create it, etc.
<alex__> hey guys
<pak101> i am trying to install ubuntu from scratch and it is showing that disk as 3.2 tb only
<iptable> pak101, how many disks have you got?
<alex__> does anyone here have some xp with mounting azure storage?
<pak101> 2 discs of 4tb each
<alex__> it works super with 14.04, but since I'm porting an old system I need it to work with 12.04
<JCT> can someone guide me through an installation
<satureja> iptable: are you chinese or israeli hacker
<iptable> pak101, ok, and trying a fresh raid install on those? which RAID did you choose?
<alex__> and I really can't seem to get the hang of it
<garnus> ikonia: i installed ubuntu on btrfs partition schame
<cfhowlett> satureja, stop the insults - now.
<OerHeks> !hacker
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<k1l> satureja: that is not a topic for this channel. please stop in here
<satureja> ;)
<JCT> i want to install ubuntu on a drive D
<pak101> @iptable - it is dell bios raid on T5610
<DevDaemon> Hi anyone need parental control standalone software for ubuntu 14.04
<DevDaemon> desktop
<iptable> pak101, which raid? raid1, raid0 ?
<pak101> raid0
<OerHeks> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5 (trusty), package size 462 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<pak101> sorry for being dumb
<satureja> DevDaemon: we won't provide you anything like that here, your childrens have the right to know.
<pak101> @iptable raid0
<iptable> pak101, on that machine, that's fakeraid, not HW raid.
<nrbrtx> Dear all! Today I have installed Ubuntu Utopic from beta2 CD and discovered that many bugs are still not fixed. These bugs are: 1245137, 1242572, 1263228, 1244090, 1270574, 1270579, 1280759.
<JCT> can someone help me install ubuntu as i am using it on CD right now??
<OerHeks> satureja, stop it now, please, you already have been warned.
<pak101> iptable yes i agree
<pak101> iptable i am able to use 8tb in Windows but not in ubuntu
<alex__> so, can anyone help with a mount related issue?
<OerHeks> nrbrtx, join #ubuntu+1 for utopic support
<iptable> pak101, this means it's very slow and bad. considered using software raid instead in ubuntu which will actually be faster?
<DevDaemon> I want to use in our office to restrict users to visit malicious websites
<JCT> i am starting the installation process... now
<nrbrtx> OerHeks, OK
<pak101> iptable i want the data to be intact when i failover to other OS from ubuntu
<iptable> pak101, fakeraid you have got will present you with /dev/mdXXX device which is the raid drive.
<DJones> DevDaemon: From memory there Dansguardian not 100% sure if thats still around though
<iptable> pak101, if you configured raid0, it will be 8tb. if raid1, it will be 4tb
<JCT> i went past the release notes screen
<DJones> DevDaemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<iptable> pak101, wait, so you want to dualboot
<pak101> iptable i have configured raid0 windows shows 8 tb but ubuntu shows only 3.6tb
<JCT> i told it to download updates while installing.
<iptable> pak101, it's the kind of information we need... please provide all relevant information.
<DevDaemon> djones, I know about it but it can be use if the systems are in same network of office. but I want to restrict to use to those user who are in remote location
<pak101> iptable no i dont want to dual boot, in future if i decide to move from ubuntu to something else this data volume of 8tb will be intact and resusable in other os as well
<DJones> DevDaemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls This might help as well
<pak101> iptable my OS will be on other disk, not on the 8tb disk
<JCT> i told it to not unmount partitions, because i want to  keep windows seven.
<DJones> DevDaemon: Not something I've used, so I can't give much advice about them, hopefully others here can though
<iptable> pak101, ok, can you please give me ALL the information now please? how many drives you got, where is the OS, what is this raid you got? how you accessing it? what filesystem on it?
<JCT> did i do the right thing?
<DevDaemon> djones, I want to try nanny but it can be use upto 10.04 LTS and in our office in every desktop and laptop  ubuntu 10.04 is uses
<ikonia> garnus: why are you telling me ?
<JCT> not unmounting the partitions to keep W7 was right, right?
<pak101> iptable 4 disk, first 2 disks form another raid0 on which OS will exist, next 2 disk form another raid0 which will be the data disks (8tb)
<iptable> DevDaemon, then force them to VPN to the office and redirect all traffic through VPN
<iptable> DevDaemon, 10.04 is no longer supported
<JCT> can i keep W7 regardless of unmounting partitions?
<iptable> JCT, yes, regardless of unmounting you will be asked later if you want to keep windows
<DevDaemon> Won't it would effect in lantency ?
<JCT> cool..
<pak101> iptable idea is have data even if OS fails or change of OS
<HewloThere> Hey there folks! What full mail servers would you suggest with minimal setup? (e.g. iRedmail, Squirrelmail, etc) (HAS TO BE FREE)
<iptable> pak101, so, 4 disks, 2 RAID0 arrays, each with 2 disks. The OS is on one raid array and the data on another?
<JCT> so i can keep W7 when partitions are unmounted
<pak101> iptable yes you are correct
<iptable> pak101, you DO realise that RAID0 has -1 (minus 1) redundancy? i.e. if 1 drive fails you loose ALL the data. and drives WILL fail. they are consumables
<JCT> right?
<iptable> JCT, yes
<JCT> kool
<pak101> iptable yes i am ok with tht
<pak101> iptable if i create the 8tb vol in w7 and come to ubuntu it shows 3.6tb and when i run gdisk it tells the backup gpt is corrupted
<bipul> Hello I am getting this messages on my terminal frequenlty when ever i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.10 LTS via commad line "sudo apt-get upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471068/
<iptable> HewloThere, full-blown: zimbra community edition. very minimal: configure yourself. guide: http://iptable.co.uk/mw_linux_as_a_server.php#mail
<JCT> should i select: "something else" as my option instead of "Replace Windows 7 with ubuntu"?
<pak101> iptable if i try to delete partition from gdisk and create again it is not letting me to create a 8tb volume
<iptable> pak101, for a start, does the OS RAID0 present itself correctly with correct disk size?
<HSaka> Guys, can u guys give me some reasons why ubuntu is better than centos?
<HewloThere> Cool, thanks iptable.
<pak101> iptable yes it does i am able to see full size in w7 but not in ubuntu
<JCT> obviously if i'm going to keep windows seven on drive C
<somsip> HSaka: this is not an evangelical channel. Use whatever is best for your purpose
<corubaruuu> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on the latest Macbook Air, it seems to run pretty flawless which is great, but there's two tiny little things I'm trying to figure out how to fix. When I boot up the computer and login to Ubuntu, the bluetooth is always turned on, and the keyboard backlight is always turned up to full, even when they're turned off or turned down at shutdown. Where might I start looking to make sure these are both turned 
<iptable> HSaka, better repos (all software in repos, very difficult to get dependency problems), more stable, bigger community to help.
<JCT> then i select "Something else".
<iptable> HSaka, apart from that it's a personal choice
<JCT> OK
<HSaka> ty for info :)
<k1l> HSaka: its awesome in every way :) HSaka but for real: use what you want. for comparison ##linux is better for that
<facepalm> HSaka, try both, best thing about Linux is choice.
<JCT> installation type is popping up
<iptable> pak101, in ubuntu, are both raid showing the incorrect disk space, or just one of them?
<JCT> 4 dev/sda's popped up
<pak101> iptable just one, the other raid shows full space (it is raid0 of two 256GB disks)
<iptable> pak101, try gparted as well. on top-right corener of the window is the HDD choice. choose your device that is RAID, see how much actual disk space it tells you each device has.
<eeee> JCT: do you have free space for ubuntu?
<iptable> pak101, so one raid shows the space correctly while the other shows only half the space? looks like GPT issue. 8TB disk does not work with standard MBR partitioning and needs GPT. could be your GPT is corrupt. using gparted, can you make new GPT on that 8TB disk and new partition?
<JCT> this d drive has 20 gb and according to the installation i can't install it even though 6gb is only required
<iptable> JCT, apart from "something else", you had 2 other choices. one of them was "erase windows and isntall ubuntu". what was the other one?
<pak101> iptable i am not able to run gparted it is failing to open
<iptable> JCT, from what I remember it was "install ubuntu alongside windows". you should have chosen that.
<eeee> JCT: you'll need free space to make a partition for ubuntu
<iptable> pak101, define failing to open
<OerHeks> iptable, gparted does not go with GPT, parted does, or a gui like gdisk
<iptable> pak101, errors, not opening at all?
<JCT> it's not listed
<JCT> ok let's start over
<iptable> OerHeks, gparted supports GPT and MBR.
<pak101> iptable when i run gparted i am getting this "Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/mapper/isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid
<JCT> "Preparing to install ubuntu
<JCT> for best results, please ensure that:
<JCT> drive has at least 6.2 gb available
<iptable> pak101, ok, so it is getting errors on your Raid drive. are you sure both disks are working? install smartmontools and run smartctl -a on your 4TB disks (/dev/sdX)
<JCT> is plugged in, check
<OerHeks> iptable, oh my bad, fdisk does not :-(
<iptable> OerHeks, yup ;)
<JCT> is connected to the intuhnet
<pak101> iptable they are new SSHDs and are working fine in W7, but i will try smatmontools
<JCT> duh
<iptable> pak101, they worked fine last time you checked you mean.
<JCT> download updates while installing? YES.
<JCT> install Third Party Software? NO.
<pak101> iptable yes that was 20 mins ago and i tried ubuntu before w7 which had the same issue
<JCT> next menu
<iptable> pak101, try gdisk: gdisk /dev/mapper/isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid
<pak101> iptable ok
<JCT> now.
<JCT> installation type
<JCT> part 1
<bipul> Hello I am getting this messages on my terminal frequenlty when ever i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.10 LTS via commad line "sudo apt-get upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471068/
<JCT> choices on my side?
<pak101> iptable it shows GPT damaged
<iptable> bipul, ubuntu 14.10 is NOT LTS. Ubuntu 14.04 is. and from what I remember ubuntu 14.10 is not out yet
<iptable> pak101, so windows was unable to create a correct RFC-compliant GPT partition table.
<iptable> pak101, most likely that is
<cfhowlett> bipul, for 14.10 support go to #ubuntu+1
<iptable> or one of your drives is indeed foobar
<pak101> iptable ok so what needs to be done? foobar?
<iptable> broken
<iptable> pak101, first smartmontools
<bipul> cfhowlett: iptablesorry this problem is still persist in ubuntu 12.04 too
<pak101> iptable ok trying it out
<JCT> "replace windows 7 with ubuntu" checkmark choices alongside windows 7? Encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security, and/or use lvm with the installation
<pak101> iptable thanks for all the help
<iptable> pak101, no problems
<JCT> crap my lag spiked to 6.5 seconds.
<JCT> and it returned
<iptable> pak101, and SSDs do suffer from sudden-death-syndrome, so I do not trust them at all
<JCT> i was like wtd
<JCT> IS anybody listening to the long scentences i made for a half hour??
<iptable> pak101, also sudo gdisk -l /dev/mapper/isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid
<JCT> IS ANYBODY NOTICING ME?
<iptable> pak101, before the partition table print, it says: Disk /dev/sda: 1953525168 sectors, 931.5 GiB
<JCT> ...
<iptable> JCT, please stop
<JCT> i thought i was being helped too.
<iptable> JCT, patence?
<iptable> patience even
<JCT> geh.
<eeee> JCT: chill, don't write everything you see and hold on
<iptable> pak101, what is the disk space reported on that very line for your /dev/mapper device?
<JCT> k.
<pak101> 2.9TB
<pak101> iptable 2.9tb
<iptable> JCT, this is a free help support channel with people who do it becuase they want to ;)
<bipul> Hello I am getting this messages on my terminal frequenlty when ever i am trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 14.04 LTS via commad line "sudo apt-get upgrade" http://paste.ubuntu.com/8471068/
<JCT> OK. i'm sorry.
<iptable> pak101, uhm, so the RAID system only displays 3TB disk to ubuntu.
<JCT> it says no root file system defined.
<JCT> do you want me to list the SDA things to you
<eeee> JCT: yes, you'll need to create a main ubuntu partition
<pak101> iptable how come it shows 8tb to windows but only 3 to ubuntu ?
<eeee> JCT: i need you to explain what it is you have and what you want
<iptable> pak101, I would guess that it's because fakeraid is crap altogether and probably not compatible with ubuntu in your case... although DO check it truly is RAID0. go to raid setup and reconfirm.
<JCT> OK
<eeee> JCT: you mention sda, and another disk that's 20gb ?
<iptable> pak101, what does ls -l /dev/mapper show?
<iptable> any other disks?
<pak101> iptable yes i am very sure because w7 shows 8 tb :)
<JCT> yes.
<JCT> the one i want to install it on
<eeee> so you have sda and sdb then ?
<k1l> JCT: what is your actual issue? by all your lines you spammed in here i could not find any technical question
<iptable> JCT, so you can just tick the "alonside windows 7" option and continue. what is the actual question?
<pak101> iptable control, isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid and isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid1
<JCT> I'm sorry for spamming
<JCT> but that option is not highlighted
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<iptable> pak101, gdisk -l isw_daghhfiajb_DataRaid1
<iptable> pak101, what's the size of that
<iptable> BluesKaj, morning
<pak101> iptable it shows 128MB
<JCT> i had two options in installation type part 1
<iptable> JCT, so it's grayed out?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning iptable
<iptable> JCT, do you have enough disk space to install ubuntu? can you squeeze out free 20GB let's say
<eeee> JCT: iptable still trying to determine if he has 2 disks or one
<zaggynl> susundbe1g: I'm back
<pak101> iptable the smartmon results have passed for both the disks
<iptable> pak101, 128MB? uhm...
<JCT> not even showed. 2 options. install over windows 7, or something else, then these drives pop up so i can see em
<pak101> iptable yes
<iptable> pak101, run smartmon on all /dev/sda /dev/sdb etc
<bipul> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<JCT> my first SDA:
<pak101> iptable i ran on both sda and sdb which are the 4tb disks
<iptable> pak101, got /dev/md* ?
<pak101> iptable no md stuff
<JCT> it's an NTFS as usual, it's about 3 GB, it's described as (Windows 7 [loader])
<iptable> pak101, I am pretty ready to say that your raid controller is windows-only and does not support linux. that's what happens with cheap fakeraid controllers...
<iptable> pak101, you could try using software raid instead on linux, which would be the prefered method
<pak101> iptable ok should i buy a raid controller then ?
<eeee> JCT: ok, what about sda2?
<pak101> iptable ack
<eeee> JCT: if you can take a screen shot it would be great
<JCT> how to post it?
<iptable> pak101, well, software raid just works and is fast.
<iptable> JCT, pastebinit
<pak101> iptable ack
<JCT> gah that's confusing but ill see
<JCT> ok..
<pak101> iptable how come the other raid0 is showing full size and this one does not
<iptable> pak101, before you do, go to raid config. some raid controllers (fakeraid only) as so bad they have a choice of "windows optimised raid" which you should untick.
<JCT> i told it to copy to clipboard
<JCT> now what
<pak101> iptable ok will reboot and see if that is an iption
<iptable> pak101, I can answer that one ;) 8TB required a lot more than 2TB. 2TB is limit for standard BIOS disk access and standard MBR etc. over 2TB you need the controller itself to support GPT or other (windows proprietary) access methods.
<pak101> iptable ack
<iptable> pak101, also, is it ubuntu 14.04 64bit?
<eeee> JCT: go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste it there
<pak101> iptable yes it is 14.04 64bit
<iptable> pak101, ok, so ubuntu is fine. it also supports large drives (I got 20TB on my software raid array made of 4TB disks).
<JCT> oh
<eeee> alternatively you can press alt+printscreen, to take a screenshot and upload it to imgur.com
<JCT> cool
<iptable> pak101, it would be the fakeraid issue. with large drives it seems to do something silly that only windows understands. look at fakeraid configuration. maybe remove the array and recreate it. see if that helps. if not, use software raid instead.
<JCT> um did that do it? lemme do a test
<pak101> iptable that is 12.04 :) i am not complaining about ubuntu, i love it and want to have it :)
<pak101> iptable yes my old dell machine has 4*2tb in fake raid0 and works jus fine
<iptable> pak101, but I must warn you again. SSDs are more prawn to sudden-death-syndrome than HDDs and with raid0 one drive lost means all data is lost. it gives no redundancy
<JCT> did it post
<pak101> iptable agree i have couple of backups thanks for the suggestion i will check the options if it is optimised to windows only
<iptable> pak101, ah, so only this particular one has the issue ;) that would also work as a way to highlight that it';s a controller issue.
<eeee> JCT: i'm afraid i have to ask, are you high?
<pak101> iptable yes only issue with this machine
<JCT> f*k no, i'm just a tweenager
<iptable> lol @eeee
<JCT> i berely have any exp
<JCT> what's the pastbin syntax?
<eeee> did you upload it to imgur?
<JCT> it's a type of syntax right? no i didn't
<eeee> give us the link the paste.ubuntu.com , or imgur.com
<JCT> i tried alt-prtscrn
<PCworker> Hello all, I plugged my samsung cell phone using usb into my ubuntu 14.04 desktop PC. It asked me to choose between PC studio and Mass Storage Device. I chose Mass Storage Device. The cell says it is connected and Terminal command "lsusb" says it's there. But I can't access it and it don't show up in my devices list. What can I do to gain access to it so I can get my pictures off of it?
<JCT> what's the syntax for the post?
<cfhowlett> JCT, if you don't upload the pic, we don't see the pci
<eeee> JCT: open firefox and type www.imgur.com
<iptable> JCT: 1. start gparted, 2. shrink a windows partition to get at least 20GB free disk space. preferably 30GB. 3. in gparted, partition the free space to have 1 partition (primary type) of most free space with type ext4 and another one with 1GB space type swap. 4. start ubuntu installation, choose "something else" and choose the new partition you created as mount point / and tick "format". If you get actually stuck with something or are not sure, then ask us.
<iptable> JCT, also, make a backup. partition resizing can cause data damage if it doesn't succeed
<JCT> oh
<JCT> hmm
<JCT> let me post first
<iptable> PCworker, change emulation method on the phone
<PCworker> to???
<iptable> PCworker, on the phone you have 2 options only once it is plugged in. MTP or camera. change from one to another.
<pak101> iptable this is the response i got from dell case This is in reference to the case reported with Ubuntu does not show up 100% HDD Capacity on OS--- I did have check with my Enterprise team, according to them Ubuntu Kernel should have inbuilt Intel Rapid Storage Drivers, but since is open source OS, it is possible the that downloaded version may not consists the Drivers.
<iptable> PCworker, MTP should work. also, you have to have the phone unlocked and screen on as you plug it in, or it will not work.
<JCT> ok.
<PCworker> What is MTP?
<JCT> the one highlighted is the one i want to install to.i will make to shots and links
<iptable> PCworker, use your finger, swipe down and see what the new icon on the phone says in the corner when the phone has been plugged in
<JCT> http://imgur.com/Ww1DyT3
<iptable> PCworker, media access protocol
<iptable> pak101, it does have the raid drivers, that's why the /dev/mapper appears. but the raid controller itself is buggy at best.
<pak101> iptable i understand dells response was lame
<iptable> pak101, you could try upgrading it's BIOS to see if that helps (you will need to recreate raid array for any fixes to work)
<HewloThere> Hey, iptable, on the tutorial for setting up a mail server, is that assuming I have the LAMP stack installed?
<pak101> iptable ack will check if there is an update to their bios
<JCT> do you see the sdas
<JCT> 1234
<iptable> HewloThere, yes. scroll up to see tutorial to setup LAMP
<JCT> ok what was the first step?
<HewloThere> Okay, cool Thx.
<k1l_> JCT: you got already 4 primary partitions?
<JCT> can i put it in a terminal
<iptable> HewloThere, the page in full contains everything you need.
<HewloThere> Do I start from the top?
<JCT> well i know two drives
<k1l_> JCT: "sudo fdisk -l" (small L at the end)
<JCT> hmm
<JCT> k
<JCT> what does the command line do?
<zaggynl> and now ofcourse I can't reproduce the bug, asdf
<iptable> JCT, you cannot install ubuntu alongside windows on that drive as you already have 4 primary partitions - which is the maximum allowed
<JCT> drive d, keep c
<JCT> ?
<iptable> JCT, is there any drive we can get rid of?
<JCT> hmm
<iptable> JCT, from your screenshot,judging by disk space, which one if so?
<k1l_> JCT: it lists all drives and partitions
<PCworker> iptable: This is not a touch screen phone. It is an older type with the slide out keyboard. On the screen it has a PC icon and it says connected.
<eeee> JCT: ok highlight sda3 and press "-"
<eeee> ( the minus sign at the bottom )
<HewloThere> iptable: For the tutorial, I shall use Ubuntu 14.04 x64, correct?
<iptable> PCworker, model?
<JCT> that's the thing. i wanted to clear out sda 3 and put linux tghere
<iptable> JCT, ok, highlight sda3, press the "-" under it as suggested
<JCT> k
<JCT> next?
<HewloThere> iptable: Hate to say this again, however, for the tutorial, I shall use Ubuntu 14.04 x64, correct?
<eeee> JCT: highlight the free space and press +
<JCT> k
<iptable> JCT, then create a partition on it, 100% of the size and make it type ext4
<eeee> make a new partition and format as ext4 with the mount point at "/"
<jParkton> HewloThere: if your server is 14.04 and 64 bit yes
<JCT> oh k
<iptable> JCT once done, close gparted and start the installer again
<JCT> primary?
<eeee> yes primary
<iptable> HewloThere, yes, use 64 bit ubuntu 14.04
<eeee> don't close the installer if you're in the installer
<HewloThere> Okay, thanks.
<JCT> beginning or end or space
<eeee> beginning of free space
<JCT> k
<iptable> JCT, and 100% of free space should be used pls
<eeee> and let it take the free space
<JCT> mount?
<JCT> it is
<eeee> "/"
<JCT> mount as
<JCT> what?
<iptable> as /
<pak101> iptable yes there is a bios update available i am going to try that next
<JCT> mount point is
<JCT> i s it /usr
<eeee> mount point is "/"
<iptable> pak101, try it. if it works, great. if not: you will need to use software raid
<iptable> JCT: no, as we all say so many times: /
<iptable> just /
<pak101> iptable yes will do thanks a lot
<iptable> pak101, no probs
<JCT> no mount points. k
<eeee> JCT: no
<iptable> stop
<JCT> i used /
<eeee> JCT: mount point is "/"
<JCT> yes i did that
<eeee> that's the mount point
<eeee> ok
<iptable> JCT, in gparted, just make sure it is formatted as ext4. In the installer choose "something else", select sda3 and choose mount point: /
<eeee> it's different than having no mount point
<eeee> anyways
<iptable> JCT, it should show as mount point /
<eeee> ( selecting no mount point )
<iptable> JCT, no mount point woudl be an empty space there. so, once you have chosen, in the installer sda3 as mount point /, continue
<eeee> JCT: you don't want swap do you? we forgot to ask you
<JCT> now sda 3 is ext4 instead of ntfs
<JCT> not
<JCT> ok
<JCT> yeah i did eerything
<eeee> JCT: yes, linux uses ext4, it can't work with ntfs
<JCT> ohh.
<iptable> it can see nad read ntfs, cannot boot from ntfs
<JCT> k i'm continueing
<JCT> oh. k
<JCT> eeee you mean press install now
<eeee> if you don't want swap, yes
<JCT> k
<JCT> it says i have not selected any partitions as swap space
<eeee> yeah
<JCT> i guess that's normal
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> wait a sec
<JCT> it's starting
<eeee> in your pic
<JCT> from dvd
<eeee> ok
<JCT> wat
<iptable> JCT, swap is only useful if you have very little ram or want hibernate to work, but let's skip it for now. we can play with swap later or use a swap file instead of a partition once you install. that's ok.
<eeee> i was going to mention that it says device for bootloader /dev/sda3
<eeee> i think /dev/sda should be selected
<JCT> i'm good
<PCworker> iptable: Samsung sgh-a927
<JCT> i have 4gb ram
<eeee> was /dev/sda3 selected by default?
<JCT> and dual core 1.33ghgz cpu *thumbs down
<JCT> so basically i have about 3 ghz to work with
<JCT> not too much
<chrisss123456> hey guys i have a simple quesiton: i want to install something from github, but use a pull that someone put up (an extra driver?). how do i do this?
<JCT> but acceptable
<iptable> JCT, no, you have 2x1.33GHz, that's different. you can perform 2 operations at the same time with 1.33GHz each. not one with 2.66GHz
<JCT> oh, k
<iptable> JCT, it's not that bad tbh. it will work.
<JCT> and.. keyboard layout? hold on i got this
<iptable> PCworker, does it work in windows without installing samsung software?
<mfoo> Hi all. What's the best way to get openssh-server 6.2+ on precise (12.04 LTS)? I don't see it in precise-backports. I would prefer not to host the deb in my own apt repo as I won't get security updates. I can see a few PPAs providing this (e.g. https://launchpad.net/~li69422-staff/+archive/ubuntu/backports-for-precise) but I assume there's no guarantee that they'll release updates.
<iptable> PCworker, from what I read, that old device needs spamsung (windows) software to do that.
<PCworker> ok thanks
<brams> krasnayarsk: Hey d00d. How's ya doin'?
<iptable> I just realised I wrote spamsung instead of samsung. made myself laugh :D
<JCT> k, now for "who are you"
<iptable> JCT, the name is Robert. I am a linux engineer. why do you ask?
<iptable> JCT, I'm sure you can fill in your details yourself without having to tell us about it.
<JCT> lol
<JCT> i'm doing it right now
<JCT> just telling you what part im on
<iptable> no need. just skip to the issues bit ;)
<jParkton> you design Linux?
<iptable> JCT, since you had selected to install grub on /dev/sda3, you will probably fail to boot into ubuntu and will always boot into windows, but we will endavour to fix it once your installer finishes and reboot confirms that to be an issue
<jParkton> that must be a pain
<JCT> don't i just go into bios options and reconfigure boot order?
<iptable> jParkton, not really. why you say that?
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: were you able to reproduce the segfault ?
<jParkton> designing OSs would be a pain imo
<zaggynl> susundbe1g: no :(
<iptable> JCT, no, you cannot reconfigure boot order of your partitions, only disks. it will boot from that disk, it's the bootloader that does the partition choises
<JCT> it's copying files'
<zaggynl> ofcourse it doesn't crash anymore now that gdb is running
<iptable> jParkton, uhm no. it's not.
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: thats how they tend to be at the worst case :)
<zaggynl> :>
<JCT> dang
<JCT> but Drive D is a hard disk.
<JCT> that's how i reconfigured it for cd
<iptable> JCT, no, what you have shown us was 1 disk with 4 partitions
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: if you want, you could give it a try with valgrind also, but usually that ends up in shitload of warnings/possible problems
<jParkton> well I guess that is why you do it and I have my opinions
<JCT> ?
<JCT> hmm
<iptable> JCT, and on that 1 disk you had windows recovery partition, the 20GB we freed etc
<susundbe1g> zaggynl: valgrind <binary here> (make sure you have debug symbols installed!)
<k1l_> JCT: thats why i asked for "sudo fdisk -l"
<JCT> oh
<eeee> k1l_: he means Drive D: as in windows Drive D: C: etc.
<iptable> JCT and you installed bootloader to that drive's partition, not master boot record. so when you choose to boot form that drive, it will boot whatever is in MBR, not ubuntu. but we will see when we get that.
<k1l_> eeee: honestly i am not sure.
<JCT> wait........
<iptable> JCT, I am guessing you only got 1 physical drive. Drive D and C are partitions, no?
<JCT> i forgot to input sudo fdisk
<eeee> k1l_: http://imgur.com/Ww1DyT3
<JCT> no, D is a real drive
<JCT> in my laptop
<JCT> and e is my dvd-r drive
<k1l_> JCT: "sudo fdisk -l"in terminal and put that output into paste.ubuntu.com
<iptable> JCT, no it is not.
<brams> krasnayarsk: Hey d00d. How's ya doin'?
<iptable> JCT, from your own screenshot: sda1-sda4 are partitions. 1 physical drive, 4 partitions. then you got your CD drive, which is another physical drive. that's all you got.
<krasnayarsk> brams: I'm fine. Got that ubuntu installed?
<JCT> oh..................
<JCT> i get it
<JCT> those 4 oh now i get it
<JCT> i think it finished copying files
<JCT> how can i boot windows though?
<JCT> if i'm successful?
<eeee> JCT: you'll soon meet grub
<brams> krasnayarsk: Yes. It's working great! Thanks for telling me about it. Sure beats using Apple!
<iptable> JCT, C, D etc are partitions on the same single physical disk in your computer. E is obviously your DVD drive as you said. You can choose to boot from hard drive or DVD drive. but which partition you will boot from on HDD depends on the software in it's master boot record, not on your BIOS
<k1l_> JCT: you are asked on boot what to start
<JCT> oh
<iptable> JCT: ubuntu bootloader (grub2) will ask you which OS to load. windows bootloader: depends...
<JCT> hmm k
<iptable> JCT: if it finished it will tell you it finished and ask if you want to reboot. choose "YES", or reboot.
<iptable> JCT: tell us then where it boots into (windows or ubuntu)
<JCT> yes, or reboot
<JCT> ok
<JCT> yes could mean either thing if i did it wrong?
 * eeee ponders JCT chrooting
<krasnayarsk> brams: You're welcome ;)
 * JCT says what?
<krasnayarsk> Glad you got wifi to work.
<eeee> windows will most likely load and you're going to boot the livecd again
<brams> krasnayarsk: krasnayarsk Yeah. It's really good.
<iptable> JCT: if it boots into windows, we will need to boot to liveCD again, and manually install grub2 in MBR. If it gives a nice ubuntu choice which OS to boot - all is good. If you get windows choice which OS to boot - also good. If you get straight to ubuntu - we will enable the menu in ubuntu grub configs
<eeee> and chroot into the installation to reinstall grub on the mbr of /dev/sda
<iptable> JCT: reboot and see what happens.
<krasnayarsk> brams: You want to go see a movie later?
<brams> krasnayarsk: lol
<eeee> i wonder if he could reinstall grub before restarting
<JCT> it hasn't finished yet very close
<iptable> eeee, test first? windows 7 does give a boot menu sometimes and he can live with that ;)
<brams> krasnayarsk: I gotta ask the missus :P
<iptable> JCT: yes, wait for it to finish first...
<eeee> yeah sure, just curious as he'd be in the actual system or what
<iptable> good point
<eeee> i guess not
<JCT> remember, i'm a noob 12 year old coding early in the mornin
<iptable> although installing grub2 will need /proc /dev /sys remounted before chroot again, even after install
<eeee> when it says continue testing or reboot the thing you do arent saved
<eeee> iptable: true
<JCT> ?
<eeee> that's what i was pondering more or less
<JCT> what's that
<iptable> eeee, hence I would rather he reboots after installer finished first and see if he gets a choice of OS. might save us a lot of hassle
<eeee> iptable: im with you on that
<jParkton> heh at 12 I was just being put in the orphanage
<jParkton> your off to a better start
<JCT> huh, that's  sad
<jParkton> meh
<k1l_> !away > Caroga_afk
<ubottu> Caroga_afk, please see my private message
<iptable> damn. I was 13 when I coded my first commercial app
<jParkton> thats life
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know how I can check if my sd-card reader/writer is correctly installed? I can't seem to mount an sd-card with write rights.
<I_L0V3_YOU> krasnayarsk: Hi there handsome <3
<JCT> i'm using my school home laptop
<jParkton> Im almost 40 and never coded anything for profit
<iptable> MrChrisDruif, 1. check if the slider on the SD card is set to "read only". 2. check with another SD card. this one could be broken.
<k1l_> !ot I_L0V3_YOU
<k1l_> !ot | I_L0V3_YOU
<ubottu> I_L0V3_YOU: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JCT> oh btw i have a sd slot but when i was fumbling with the device manager on W7  unistalled it
<MrChrisDruif> iptable; thanks, I don't have any spare laying about tho =(
<iptable> JCT, it will just work in linux ;)
<JCT> ... ok cool
<iptable> MrChrisDruif, that how you would be testing it I'm afraid
<MrChrisDruif> Lol, thanks anyway iptable =)
<JCT> it probably registered a new device
<iptable> MrChrisDruif, sd slots are just disk devices as far as linux is concerned. so if it's read-only, either the reader is broken or the sd card is broken or the sd card is read only (see slider on sd card)
<oleole> Hello, I have a 3G USB modem that works fine on 12.04. In my configuration in networkmanager, I have checked "Connect automatically". But if I e.g. take the modem out, and plug it in again, it doesn't connect automatically
<oleole> I have to manually click in network in the top menu, and click my carrier to connect
<oleole> Anyone who knows why it doesn't connect automatically even though I have selected that option? Or how I can fix it?
<jParkton> click the carrier?
<jParkton> explain that more
<iptable> oleole, go to the network manager settings, choose your configured connection and edit. see the "connect automatically" is ticked
<iptable> jParkton, he is using a 3G USB modem with a simcard
<oleole> jParkton: Sorry. I mean click the configuration profile
<JCT> tick by tick it's finishing. it's "completely removing" stuff
<oleole> iptable: As I said, I have already checked that ooption
<oleole> So I don't understand why it's not working
<iptable> oleole, if it is ticked, the problem is that the modem will be presenting itself first as CD drive with windows drivers and as modem second.
<jParkton> is it a mobile broadband?
<iptable> jParkton, yes. quite popular in Europe
<oleole> jParkton: Yep
<oleole> USB stick with a simcard
<oleole> iptable: Yep it does
<oleole> But Ubuntu automatically modeswitch it
<MrChrisDruif> iptable; thanks. I'll just hop to a store with office supplies to get some scotch-tape (and some staples while I'm at it) and make sure the slider doesn't move while inserting. If that doesn't work I'll hop to the electronics store and buy a new micro-sd card.
<iptable> oleole, some crappy modems do that. and if it does that, then network manager doesn't correctly work with the modem as udev needs to do extra modeswitch on it.
<jParkton> iptable: popular in the US as well what is your point
<iptable> oleole, in which case automatic connection doesn't work
<JCT> hold on i gotta poop then restart linux bye now
<iptable> jParkton, uhm, sorry. you asked as if you didn't know. I assumed you weren't sure of such devices
<jParkton> oleole: Mine bugs out as well for some reason, maybe that is normal?
<oleole> iptable: Why doesn't that work? Ubuntu switches the mode, and the second it becomes available in modem mode, it should connect?
<iptable> JCT, way too much info
<oleole> iptable: What's a fix for that? Write a script that checks if the modem is available, and run it every minute as a cronjob?
<iptable> oleole, no, ubuntu discoveres it, NM tries to connect and fails, udev switches. too late, we already tried connecting ;)
<iptable> oleole, a race condition.
<jParkton> iptable: I ask because it is dangerous to assume his setup without knowing
<oleole> iptable: Yeah, I understand now
<iptable> oleole, for modeswitch you could create a script that runs after modeswitch, but that' way outside my perimiter
<iptable> jParkton, ok. cool. I only know as I have excatly the same issue here.
<iptable> although too lazy to try auto-connecting. I don't mind pressing connect.
<oleole> iptable: Mine too.. That's why I thought of making a script that runs every minute, checks if there is a modem, and if true, start the connection using nmcli
<iptable> at least I am in control of the dialler.
<jParkton> same here
<wmllz> hello everyone
<oleole> But is that too hacky?
<jParkton> not really
<iptable> oleole, it is hacky as it would take a minute to start connecting...
<jParkton> if it works for you then do it maybe someone else will find it needed
<oleole> iptable: that doesn't matter much if it's delayed by one or two minutes
<iptable> oleole, better solution would be a script that runs in the background (in a screen session for example) and uses inotifywait to wait until the modem appears in /dev. then sleep 2 to allow time to initialise and then nmcli connect ;)
<iptable> oleole, the script would need to check if it's connected first. and only attempt connect if not connected yet though.
<lukas1> virtualbox-guest-additions-iso removes virtualbox-4.3, they conflict with each other, is that normal?
<oleole> iptable: That would be an option too
<iptable> lukas1, yes. you are either running as guest or as normal user. also, virtualbox-4.3 comes iwth the iso for guest mounting already
<iptable> I meant guest or host
<oleole> But it really doesn't matter if it's not instantly on.
<iptable> oleole, in that case, run a script every minute from scron yes. make sure you check connection status before attempting a connect. 1. check if modem is there, 2. check if it's connected, if modem is there but not connected, then connect.
<oleole> iptable: Yeah, that's a good solution
<iptable> oleole, also, figure out how long it takes to connect so you don't attempt to connect while it;s already trying
<lukas1> iptable: I think that virtualbox-guest-additions-iso is for the host not the guest, is that right? In fact, it recommends virtualbox
<oleole> iptable: 1 minute (until next run) should be fine
<iptable> oleole, unless there is a "connecting" status in nmcli, in which case that would mean take no action too
<oleole> Yep
<oleole> I don't know that
<oleole> But will look into it
<iptable> test
<iptable> cool
<iptable> lukas1, you just want virtualbox installed on host, right?
<lukas1> iptable: please answer as my last question as stated, thanks
<iptable> lukas1, no?
<iptable> lukas1, all you need is virtualbox-4.3 it has everything in that package.
<oleole> It's because we have some devices at some places where we sometimes want to connect. So we want the people at that place to just plug in a modem, and then it'll make a ping to us, so we get the IP and can connect.. Because it's a headless setup, we really can't say to them "Click in the top bar to activate" :D
<iptable> lukas1, alternatively in the repos there is the "opensoutce-only" virtualbox with no proprietary drivers, and that requires the package and a few others. but it's not as good.
<iptable> lukas1, if you want oracle virtualbox in it's full power, you only want virtualbox-4.3 it installs everything you need in that package
<Xeago__> I'm running piupart to verify my debian package, but it requires /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty to be present
<oleole> iptable: but thanks for the help! I'll disconnect now as I'm on that particular modem, so have to replug it when I've made the script :D
<iptable> oleole, that makes sense
<Xeago__> I'm running 14.04, but the package debootstrap does not provide that script, what's wrong?
<iptable> oleole, good luck!
<oleole> Thank you :) Have a good day
<iptable> Xeago__, which script
<Xeago__> iptable: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty
<iptable> Xeago__, hold on. I'm on 14.04. checking
<iptable> ls -l /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty returns: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/trusty -> gutsy
<iptable> Xeago__, so yes, trusty script does exist in debootstrap in 14.04. It uses gutsy script which figures out that you called "trusty" and installs accordingly
<iptable> Xeago__, same script, figures out which name it was called by
<Xeago__> the file is nonexistent for me, what version of debootstrap do you run?
<Xeago__> I'm on 1.0.52-1~0.0.0.293.3bc34ed.1
<iptable> Xeago__, on a fresh install of 14.04 I type in: aptitude install debootstrap. that's all
<jack> gutsy...one after feisty
<iptable> mhm
<jack> stone age
<Xeago__> I'm stupid - what I'm installing is coming from our internal mirrors
<iptable> well, it installs trusty
<iptable> Xeago__, ah, so not installing the right version of debootstrap.
<iptable> Xeago__, version here as well: debootstrap 1.0.59ubuntu0.1
<Xeago__> 1.0.52 was released for trusty too, so not sure what's up with that
<Netriots> Hey!
<Xeago__> thanks!
<iptable> Xeago__, whatever version you are running is not the version actively provided by trusty. even version naming doesn't match
<jack> what was a's name? my first ubuntu was breezy badger
<iptable> Xeago__, looks like debian version of debootstrap which doesn't have ubuntu scripts
<JCT> YEAH! IT ACTUALLY WORKED AND I HAVE W7!!!
<iptable> JCT, so, when you reboot, are you asked which OS you want to boot? or does it boot straight to W7?
<JCT> i was asked :)
<JCT> and guess which one i chose?
<iptable> JCT, awesome. does it boot to both? linux and windows?
<iptable> eeee, nice, I wonder if he is asked by windows or linux?
<JCT> haven't tried W7 but i think it will work
<iptable> JCT, so, the boot menu? did it look like ubuntu boot menu or windows boot menu?
<JCT> ubuntu boot menu
<iptable> JCT: nice, so it installed to /dev/sda. good :)
<iptable> congrats
<iptable> wops
<JCT> nice
<JCT> ...
<JCT> im goint to firefox
<JCT> with the plugins i just got
<iptable> JCT: enjoy
<JCT> oh btw which unity3d web player is best?
<JCT> what to search
<JCT> in ubuntu Soft center
<iptable> what do you mean unity3d web player?
<JCT> for playing games that run unity3d
<jParkton> annnnnnd fail
<iptable> JCT: http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/unity3d-web-player-in-linux-browsers-thanks-to-pipelight-.2996/page=2
<iptable> JCT: unity3d doesn't like linux users and don't provide a proper player I am afraid. steam4linux gives steam linux games, linux has it's own games in software centre, flash games work once you install flash and HTML5/AJAX games work.
<iptable> JCT: you are attempting a windows game engine on linux, so good luck.
<JCT> oh
<jParkton> just remove Linux and run Windows if you need a gaming rig
<JCT> k
<JCT> k
<JCT> i got this.
<jParkton> Linux isnt really known for its amazing game support
<JCT> bye
<k1l_> the desktop unity is not related to the unity3d game engine
<iptable> linux is good and awesome for everything apart from gaming. for gaming, steam4linux games and HTML5/ajax games (also flash and java games) and also linux games from software centre. for anything windows-only use windows
<k1l_> well, they are trying but that need some more time to grow
<iptable> ok
<iptable> taling to meself again
<matty_r> iptable: You're an idiot
<k1l_> matty_r: stop that insults
<iptable> matty_r, that's a bit harsh of an abuse, don't you think?
<swift110-phone> Lol
<matty_r> Well come on, have you even launched Steam?
<iptable> matty_r, yes. in fact it's on now on my other monitor.
<matty_r> iptable, Then why such a bad rap for linux and gaming?
<jParkton> oh snap
<HewloThere> Hey, iptable, would you suggest MySQL or MariaDB?
<iptable> matty_r, I didn't say much bad for linux gaming, did I?
<jParkton> oh
<jParkton> maria
<OerHeks> matty_r, read carefully, it was not the remark of iptable
<Svetlana> HewloThere: for what usecase?
<MagicSpud> hello I just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 from 12.04 and apart from some programs which I had to reinstall everything looks nice...but the graphics driver is driving me nuts
<iptable> matty_r, only that for windows games you need windows. I also did advise the user that steam4linux, html5, java and flash games as well as games from software centre run on linux
<Svetlana> how bad does it get?
<jParkton> iptable: he is just too stupid to read a nickname before he launches an assault
<matty_r> iptables, You pretty much throw away some of the great releases and almost put it into the category of mobile gaming
<HewloThere> iptable is like a help assassin.
<jParkton> lol
<iptable> matty_r, where did I say anything like that?
<HewloThere> I swear he needs his own channel.
<iptable> jParkton, agreed. is he even reading?
<jParkton> matty_r: that was me, stop proving yourself to be a dumbass and read a nickname ffs
<HewloThere> Hey, iptable, would you suggest MySQL or MariaDB?
<OerHeks> stop feeding the troll, lets move on please
<matty_r> iptable: flash and java, there is alot more out there then that
<iptable> HewloThere, no idea. I am a mysql user although with the way things a re going, looks like MariaDB is the one I should propose.
<k1l_> !ot | matty_r iptable jParkton
<ubottu> matty_r iptable jParkton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iptable> HewloThere, it's compatible
<HewloThere> I see...
<hateball> MagicSpud: What chipset and driver combo might that be?
<iptable> matty_r, where did I say that linux is useless for gaming?
 * jParkton salutes all the commandos
<iptable> ugh, nevermind.
<MagicSpud> the default graphics driver is xserver-xorg-video-nouveau but with this driver I have no 3d acceleration and the graphics are slow...some web pages remain mixed with the new ones and its hard to trust what you read
<HewloThere> iptable: Separate issue; I'm trying to run htpasswd, however, it says "cannot create file".
<Avryn> iptable, you didnt... jparkton essentially did... "<jParkton> just remove Linux and run Windows if you need a gaming rig"
<MagicSpud> hateball the graphics card is a geforce gt 610
<iptable> HewloThere, are you sure you have permission to write in that directory? tried sudo?
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, what videocard? open terminal: lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> ah
<hateball> MagicSpud: Well you should be able to enable the restricted driver in system settings -> drivers, or some such
<matty_r> iptable: You didn't mate. You almost dimissed it entirely from being a solid gaming platform. When it's quite capable, lots of AAA titles available now.
<HewloThere> Tried with and without sudo, even though I am root user.
<iptable> matty_r, where did I do that?
<iptable> HewloThere, what command did you run?
<jParkton> Avryn: yes and I stand by that, but we have been operscolded a couple of times for non kernel related talk
<k1l_> matty_r: last time now. this is not a duscussion channel its a technical support channel
<jParkton> so we dropped it
<hateball> MagicSpud: I am on KDE, so I am not sure exactly where. Perhaps it is still named jockey-gtk in Ubuntu, if you can launch that
<HewloThere> iptable: I ran "sudo htpasswd -c /root/passwords/.htpasswd admin"
<iptable> jParkton, no worries mate. I agree with you 50% of the way ;) At least for current year 2014 ;)
<MagicSpud> hateball I did but any other driver different from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau turns my screen black
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, 610 sounds like dual GPu optimus
<iptable> HewloThere, does /root/passwords directory exist?
<jParkton> lol
<HewloThere> No. Lol.
<MagicSpud> OerHeks and what with that?
<iptable> heh
<jParkton> hateball: me too
<jParkton> love KDE
<hateball> !bumblebee | MagicSpud
<ubottu> MagicSpud: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<k1l_> bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime instead
<iptable> MagicSpud, tried nvidia-prime? it's a package that aims at providing the switch natively
<iptable> oh
<hateball> I see
<OerHeks> :-)
<HewloThere> Still can't create file...
<hateball> Been a while since I was at the mercy of such a foul beast such as optimus
<MagicSpud> nvidia-prime¿
<MagicSpud> bumblebee?
<iptable> nvidia prime supports optimus. transformers gone wrong...
<HewloThere> I created the directories "/path/to/passwods/" and it still didn't work.
<MagicSpud> the card was performing awesome under 12.04
<MagicSpud> why is this crappy in 14.04?
<iptable> and prime is better than bumblebee :D
<jParkton> unity?
<matty_r> MagicSpud - did you use Optirun?
<HewloThere> iptable: I created the directories "/path/to/passwods/" and it still didn't work.
<k1l_> MagicSpud: if you got a 2video card setup (like the nvidia for power and the intel one for saving energy, called nvidia optimus) you will need a special driver for that
<MagicSpud> matty_r I dont know what that is?¿
<pak101> iptable no luck with bios upgrade
<iptable> HewloThere, htpasswc -c /root/.htpasswd admin
<iptable> HewloThere, does that work?
<iptable> HewloThere, if it does, then move the .htpasswd where you want it to.
<matty_r> MagicSpud, with bumblebee installed you run the game with the launch option 'optirun' which forces the game to use your dedicated graphics card.
<iptable> HewloThere, if not, can you create any files in that dir in any way? maybe you have a bigger issue
<iptable> pak101, did you destroy and recreate the 8TB raid array before checking?
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, go for nvidia-prime, as bumblebee is outdated
<pak101> iptable no i will try now
<HewloThere_> iptable: I made the file.
<iptable> pak101, go for it. if that fails, you have a fakeraid controller that doesn't support large drives under linux. it is not uncommon.
<iptable> HewloThere, cool. so move it where you want it to.
<matty_r> OerHeks, Is it? damn. I only just installed bumblebee like a month ago.
<HewloThere_> How do I move it in SSH? =P
<iptable> HewloThere, ssh to the destination server and use the mv command
<pak101> iptable trying it out onw
<pak101> iptable onw -> now
<iptable> HewloThere, mv - move
<HewloThere_> What's the format?
<iptable> HewloThere, man mv
<HewloThere_> Thx.
<iptable> HewloThere, it will tell you it's mv {SOURCE} {DESTINATION} on 3rd line of the output.
<MagicSpud> OerHeks matty_r bumbblebee and nvidia-prime are not compatible are they?
<k1l_> MagicSpud: forget about bumblebee, just use nvidia-prime
<iptable> MagicSpud, no they are not compatible. bumblebee existed for a long while, doesn't matter when you installed it. nvidia-prime is official ubuntu nvidia dual-card support now.
<iptable> MagicSpud, I installed windows xp only a month ago too in a VM. Oh, it[s obsolete - see where I'm going with this? use nvidia-prime.
<HewloThere_> How does one find something recursively?
<iptable> HewloThere_, what do you mean find something recursively?
<eeee> HewloThere_: is there any other way ? :P
<HewloThere_> Find a file (.htpasswd)
<iptable> I tend to open all the drawers on the shelf ;)
<OerHeks> MagicSpud, no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics#A14.04-1  " you can easily switch between GPUs from the Prime section of the nvidia-settings panel."
<HewloThere_> I've got no idea, I'm a noob.
<MagicSpud> okay I ll give a shot to nvidia-prime though not quite sure what for...
<iptable> HewloThere_, find /path/to/start/searching -name ".htpasswd"
<eeee> HewloThere_: find is recursive unless you specify the max depth
<matty_r> MagicSpud, check out this article http://swapniel99.wordpress.com/2014/05/31/bumblebee-or-nvidia-prime/
<HewloThere_> Oh.
<MagicSpud> there is no graphics card embedded in my motherboard
<MagicSpud> the geforce gt 610 is the only card I am using
<HewloThere_> So if I wanted to find .htpasswd and didn't know which folder to start in, I just type "find -name ".htpasswd"?
<iptable> MagicSpud, so why bumblebee and/or prime at all? what's the actual issue?
<eeee> HewloThere_: sudo find / -xdev -iname ".htpasswd"
<iptable> MagicSpud, if you only got 1 graphics card, no need for either. just install nvidia graphics drivers using the software centre, reboot and away you go.
<matty_r> MagicSpud, Do you have an Intel processor?
<HewloThere_> Thx.
<MagicSpud> the issue is I am having problems to read this chat because of the awfull refresh rate
<matty_r> MagicSpud, and it's in a laptop?
<iptable> HewloThere_, no, you type in: find / -name ".htpasswd"
<eeee> HewloThere_: -xdev is useful if you dont want it traversing any mounted ext hdd's you have, it will tell it to stick to the filesystem
<iptable> HewloThere_, so you start in /
<MagicSpud> no
<MagicSpud> desktop
<HewloThere_> I found it. =P
<HewloThere_> How do I make ls show hidden files?
<iptable> MagicSpud, ok, then install the proprietary nvidia drivers. did you install them?
<iptable> HewloThere_, ls -a
<eeee> HewloThere_: ls -a
<matty_r> MagicSpud, ohhh ok, sorry. I may have lead you down the garden path with this then. as iptable said, goto additional drivers and install the proprietary nVidia ones.
<frosch> hey, so i borked ubuntu 14.04. some months ago installed lubuntu desktop or other things on normal ubuntu. removed. no problems since, except it still shows "lubuntu" while booting. dunno if this has st to do with the prob, which is:
<MagicSpud> iptable I did that several times and the only working driver is nouveau
<pak101> iptable no luck after recreation
<pak101> iptable i will stick with software raid thanks a lot for helping
<iptable> MagicSpud, when you install nvidia drivers, did you do that via software centre or apt-get?
<iptable> pak101, no worries mate
<matty_r> MagicSpud, press the Super button and type Additional Drivers. Open that up and have a look at your options.
<iptable> it's been a while since someone said "press the super button". kudos to you :)
<MagicSpud> I first tried the fabulous gui additional drivers but it looks like pulling my leg because the changes are not setting...
<iptable> MagicSpud, cli drivers will not install just like that
<frosch> had to reboot today (had for some weeks "need to reboot following updates" but clicked "later"), now when logging in: no desktop, only background. "ubunty" in terminal (started from text console) brings up some things. how to correct? what to reinstall?
<MagicSpud> then I switched to tty and tried ubuntu-drivers devices to find out wich driver to install
<HewloThere_> If I said in a file, something (a .htpasswd) is in /path/to/passwords/, would that be /root/path/to/passwords/ or /path/to/passwords (in the "/" directory, not "/root" directory).
<MagicSpud> it said the recommended driver is nvidia-340 but I had no luck at all installing it
<iptable> MagicSpud, you have probably broken it. to install nvidia drivers from cli you need: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers, 2. then you apt-get install nvidia-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<iptable> MagicSpud, that will give you full nvidia support. reboot and check
<HewloThere_> iptable: If I said in a file, something (a .htpasswd) is in /path/to/passwords/, would that be /root/path/to/passwords/ or /path/to/passwords (in the "/" directory, not "/root" directory).
<eeee> "/" is the starting directory, /root is a directory under it
<iptable> HewloThere_, /path/to/passwords is NOT /root/path/to/passwords. /root is just root user home directory
<HewloThere_> Ahh...
<iptable> HewloThere_, "root directory" is /. "Root user's home" is /root
<iptable> HewloThere_, you need root access to see files under /root
<eeee> or a really good 0-day :P
<HewloThere_> I am root. =P
<iptable> MagicSpud, but no, you should have, from start, installed nvidia drivers using software centre additional drivers section and rebooted.
<iptable> eeee, or that
<Ben64> HewloThere_: you shouldn't be
<iptable> HewloThere_, you are, but apache will not be when it runs. it will not have access to .htaccess
<iptable> Ben64, when you are executing a lot of root-only commands one after another it helps being root, not having to sudo eveery command one after another
<HewloThere_> I put the file in /path/to/passwods
<HewloThere_> I put the file in /path/to/passwords *
<Ben64> iptable: its an extra 4 letters : /
<iptable> Ben64, or about 1000 if you are doing a lot of root-related configs
<iptable> Ben64, ever tried to deploy mail server with antispam and virtualusers in under 1 day?
<Ben64> really? 250 lines? don't be silly
<iptable> my server install manual contains more than that
<iptable> and 99% of it is stuff in /etc and reboots and installs
<iptable> there is time to stick to sudo, there is a time to sudo -i to root. on fresh install and configuration, I opt for the latter.
<Ben64> you can do whatever you want, most users should not, and its not recommended in this channel
<eeee> i think it's fine
<iptable> it's a choice everyone has
<HewloThere_> iptable: Do I need a BIND9 DNS SERVER if it's a VPS?
<eeee> enabling the root user isn't
<eeee> as it's a security risk
<eeee> but if you dont know what you're doing, you shouldn't be using sudo <command> anyways
<iptable> eeee, sudo -i is not enabling root user, is it?
<eeee> sudo -i what's the problem
<eeee> iptable: no, it's not
<iptable> ok
<HewloThere_> iptable: Do I need a BIND9 DNS SERVER if it's a VPS?
<Ben64> its almost never necessary to get a root shell
<iptable> ah I see what you are saying
<iptable> HewloThere_, patience?
<HewloThere_> Sorry. =P
<Ben64> HewloThere_: you don't "need" anything
<HewloThere_> Is it suggested?
<iptable> eeee, yes. password on root user is not a good idea. sudo -i ... no, if you need it, you use it.
<iptable> HewloThere_, do you want to take care of DNS for your own domain?
<iptable> HewloThere_, you need to answer your own questions...
<HewloThere_> Well, I already have a domain connected to it.
<HewloThere_> That works.
<iptable> HewloThere_, so don't deploy a dns server if you don't want it. decide what you do want.
<raichunator> hello. I have a problem with the flash player. I have ubuntu 14.04. On sites like facebook it requiers me to get flash player
<HewloThere_> I'm a complete newb with Linux. That's why I'm asking.
<Ben64> HewloThere_: then why are you trying to run a vps?
<HewloThere_> I'm trying to setup a mail server...
<iptable> HewloThere_, it's not a linux related question really. it's a sysadmin question to server services
<HewloThere_> raichumator: Install Flash?
<iptable> raichunator, go to software centre and isntall flash
<HewloThere_> I see...
<OerHeks> raichunator, flash games on facebook do not work AFAIK
<raichunator> iptable, it's already installed thats the strager thing
<HewloThere_> What IRC client do y'all use?
<raichunator> OerHeks, i don't play games just for video
<Ben64> HewloThere_: you might want to test out all this server stuff locally before getting a vps and having it connectible worldwide
<iptable> HewloThere_, it's a personal choice. I use hexchat as it came with my mint and I can't be bothered to switch to something else. it does the job. let's me chat
<iptable> HewloThere_, and what Ben64 said. follow tutorials, learn what you are doing in a VM, THEN deploy live
<HewloThere_> The thing is, I can't test it locally, I don't have a spare server laying around.
<Ben64> virtualbox
<HewloThere_> I'd prefer not to do that.
<HewloThere_> VPS is easier.
<iptable> HewloThere_, VM? virtualbox/kvm/vmware all do it.
<HewloThere_> I can turn it off if I need to.
<iptable> HewloThere_, and they are the easiest option.
<Ben64> HewloThere_: also opens you up to attack
<HewloThere_> =P
<HewloThere_> raichunator: Is your Linux install 32 or 64 bit?
<iptable> HewloThere_, virtualization, really. do that. learn. and yes, you can turn virtual machines off at will too. that's what VPS providers do. only you are in control..
<iptable> anyhow
<Ben64> HewloThere_: mail servers + inexperience = recipe for disaster
<HewloThere_> I'd prefer to leave my Win 8.1 alone. =P
<raichunator> HewloThere_, 64bit
<HewloThere_> Yea.
<Ben64> vbox wouldn't mess with windows at all
<iptable> HewloThere_, get a machine with 4GB of RAM and run zimbra instead. simple install, deployment, powerful mail and calendar system, all auto-deploys without having to do it yourself. and it's free.
<HewloThere_> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/download/?installer=Flash_Player_11.2_for_Ubuntu_(apt)&standalone=1
<Ben64> raichunator: don't do that ^
<HewloThere_> Do wht?
<HewloThere_> what? *
<OerHeks> helgikrs3, that version is in our repos
<Ben64> raichunator: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<HewloThere_> I can't afford 4GB of RAM.
<raichunator> in software center it says installed for mozilla
<OerHeks> helgikrs3,sorry, was for HewloThere_ >  that version is in our repos
<iptable> HewloThere_, and virtualbox/vmware/windows virtualization do not mess with your windows install. hence they are called "virtual machines". altohugh if you are afraid to run a VM, mail server depliyment is outside your peremiter for now.
<compdoc> heh
<HewloThere_> Mhm.
<iptable> mail servers are the most complicated thing available to linux admin to deploy themselves.
<iptable> vlans, nah. bgp, simple. mail server is bloody complicated. really.
<HewloThere_> Mhm.
<compdoc> HewloThere_, if you want a decent mail server thats easy to set up, try SME Server in a virtual machine
<HewloThere_> What does SME stand for?
<compdoc> google it
<iptable> HewloThere_, installing a mailserver from scratch atm is not for you, trust us. get something like SME or zimbra or other. something that deploys itself.
<compdoc> its from contribs.org
<xxd> hello
<HewloThere_> I'd like to do that, but can't get it to work.
<HewloThere_> I tried iRedmail but constantly not working.
<raichunator> Ben64, flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<xxd> I don't how to quit
<Ben64> raichunator: then you've got flash already
<iptable> xxd, type in /quit
<compdoc> HewloThere_, many ISPs block port 25, so you have to take steps to bypass that
<HewloThere_> I'm on a VPS... All ports are unblocked...
<compdoc> cool
<HewloThere_> It's with Digital Ocean, which I'm sure many of you have heard of. =P
<raichunator> Ben64, chrome does not play it it says it is not installed
<iptable> HewloThere_, hacing all ports unblocked is a first issue already...
<Ben64> raichunator: chrome has its own built in flash player
<HewloThere_> Well, you can use all ports, you just have to set up firewall.
<raichunator> Ben64, chromium sorry. so what can i do?
<iptable> digital ocean ... so many people come here complain about it.
<Ben64> raichunator: you should try chrome, has a newer version of flash
<HewloThere_> I love it.
<HewloThere_> It's great.
<iptable> HewloThere_, especially when they ask you to shutdown your VM to do a snapshot lol
<iptable> good luck
 * iptable goes to eat lunch
<HewloThere_> =P In Singapore, you dont need to do that anymore.
<jishjish> hi all, I've just bought and installed a new hdd. When I use the binary ";sblk" in the terminal it shows the computer detects the drive. So I installed gparted to partition it. When I go to add a partition table it asks for a "partition table type". GPT is default but I don't know which one I should use. I came from windows where the drive was form
<jishjish> atted as ntfs and linux ext4 but I don't know anything about Partition Table Types on either system.
<jishjish> I think GPT (the default selected for me ) is standard.
<jishjish> Any idea on the partition table guys?
<minimec> jishjish: "in case of doubt", always stay 'default'
<BluesKaj> jishjish,for what OS do you want to format the drive?
<compdoc> jishjish, what size is the drive?
<litropy> killall gimp-2.6 refuses to kill. What command can I run to kill it?
<jishjish> compdoc its a seagate baracuda 3TB
<jishjish> top
<compdoc> jishjish, GPT is a good choice for large drives
<raichunator> Ben64, Thank you it works
<jishjish> litropy: top will show you processes running. and information about them. Then use the kill command.
<raichunator> Ben64,  with pepper
<minimec> litropy: 'killall gimp'? check with 'pidof gimp'
<HewloThere> What's the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<litropy> 20513 19026, jishjish, minimec
<jishjish> compdoc: what's a good choice for small ones? I've never noticed this setting in gparted before for  a partition table and ive reformated and repartitioned many times.
<compdoc> jishjish, only two choices, really: msdos and gpt
<litropy> minimec, jishjish kill 19026 && kill 20513 doesn't do anything
<geirha> HewloThere: Just two different apt front-ends
<raichunator> I want to install a game from steam on ubuntu 14.04, but it dosen't let me install it on the other NTFS hard drive that i have. I suppose i need to mount ?
<jishjish> litropy: you should only get one value for gimp
<eeee> litropy: try kill -9 19026
<geirha> HewloThere: There are graphical ones too; synaptic package manager and the ubuntu software center
<jishjish> josh@JOSHUA-PC:~$ pidof gimp
<jishjish> 2518
<jishjish> josh@JOSHUA-PC:~$ kill 2518
<jishjish> josh@JOSHUA-PC:~$
<HewloThere> =P
<litropy> jishjish, it kinda bugged, then I opened another image with gimp and it loaded a new instance.
<litropy> eeee, negative.
<jishjish> compdoc: thanks for that ill stick with default and see how it goes.
<eeee> litropy: type xkill in the terminal
<eeee> and click on the window
<HewloThere> iptable: Is it normal for my /etc/mailname file to only have my domain name it in?
<geirha> HewloThere: Aptitude is nice because it can do more advanced searches. That's mainly what I use it for anyway
<jishjish> litropy: try again, running the pidof and then kill commands.
<HewloThere> I see...
<HewloThere> Do they get from the same repository?
<litropy> eeee, lol I just killed my dock bar temporarily. Silly me.
<HewloThere> =P
<geirha> HewloThere: They all manage the same package system, yes. Installing a package with aptitude is no different than installing a package with apt-get
<finnrobi> I just discovered that a few of my ubuntu servers are running outdated versions of the distro and I'm thinking I should set up monitoring of this, does anyone know if there's something relatively scriptable that I can do? I'd like a server that detects itself to be running an old ubuntu to email me or fail a nagios check.
<litropy> eeee, there we go all set guys jishjish minimec
<HewloThere> Oooh.
<litropy> thx
<eeee> np
<geirha> HewloThere: you can install a package with aptitude and remove it with apt-get, or install with apt-get and remove it with aptitude. Makes no difference.
<HewloThere> iptable: Is it normal for my /etc/mailname file to only have my domain name it in?
<OerHeks> finnrobi, you will find out when the server recieves no updates
<HewloThere> Nice.
<jishjish> OerHeks: there has to be a more reliable method than that?
<jishjish> for finnrobi
<Unknown0BC> I have a kernel panic after removing package crda. This system has zillions of configs on it, it is a development laptop. I must figure out how to completely manually restore this package to a system which will not boot.
<HewloThere> geirha: Would you be able to tell my why my /etc/mailname file only has my domain name in it?
<Unknown0BC> Its going to be a painful little project is it not ?
<Unknown0BC> :)
<geirha> HewloThere: Don't know. Never seen /etc/mailname
<jishjish> compdoc is there a particular linux file system type (i.e. ntfs ext4 ) that is good for storing media and photos?
<finnrobi> OerHeks, jishjish: it seems like I should be able to use some of the scripts that are in /etc/update-motd.d/, for example 91-release-upgrade
<HewloThere> I'm following this. http://iptable.co.uk/mw_linux_as_a_server.php#mail
<compdoc> ext4 is great for linux systems, ntfs for windows
<jishjish> compdoc: great thanks
<eeee> finnrobi: you could have a cronjob that ran do-release-upgrade every once in a while and if it finds something emails you
<compdoc> if you use ext4, and need a windows machine to access, then use samba. but if you need a windows machine to directly use it, go ntfs
<HewloThere> geirha, , I'm following this. http://iptable.co.uk/mw_linux_as_a_server.php#mail
<finnrobi> eeee: yeah, that seems like it could be sanest approach
<sad> Hi
<sad> How can i upgrade lxle 14.04 to 14.04.1  ?
<k1l_> sad: lxle is a not supported ubuntu spinoff. you need to ask them if the actually provide a 14.04.1
<sad> Thanks
<jishjish> sad there should be an lxde irc channel
<jishjish> I would hope
<granden> Hi, when trying to install php5-fpm I get an error saying there is no such package to install.
<granden> Have it been renamed?
<granden> Running Ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<ikonia> granden: check the repo
<eeee> granden: you have to enable the universe repo
<granden> eeee: Ok
<jParkton> granden: try to install php-fpm
<jParkton> does that fail?
<v0lksman_> hello!  anyone able to help with a weird X crash where I can see the login screen but the login box won't populate with an input field.  This happens after the PC has been on for a while and the screen locks as it should.  When you go to unlock it you get this behaviour.  I can't seem to restart X or anything other than a reboot to fix it...
<granden> jParkton: Installed it now by enabling the universe repo. Thanks anyway for taking time.
<jParkton> eh
<v0lksman_> I'm currently in that state but logged in via CLI so the machine isn't completely frozen...Just X is crashed
<granden> jParkton: What? :)
<v0lksman_> .xession-errors doesn't have much to say
<jParkton> nuffin :)
<v0lksman_> and I'm using Nvidia 337.25
<Ben64> v0lksman_: try "sudo service lightdm restart"
<eeee> v0lksman_: ^^^
<v0lksman_> weird...I was trying with /etc/init.d/lightdm restart and would get no where
<v0lksman_> this did get me back to a desktop.  Any thoughts on how to figure out what is causing it though?
<eeee> maybe /var/log/syslog ?
<eeee> nevermind
<BluesKaj> v0lksman_, where did you get that nvidia driver?
<k1l_> v0lksman_: maybe that is a dualmonitor issue? the login box should be shown on the active monitor where the mouse is
<v0lksman_> BluesKaj: from nvidia.com
<v0lksman_> k1l_: nope. while I do run dual (triple actually) I can move my mouse and the login box follows...just in some cases the input field isn't rendered
<v0lksman_> will have to check logs and such next time as the service restart actually worked where init.d restart didn't so I was always forced to reboot
<k1l_> v0lksman_: "sudo service lightdm restart
<k1l_> its upstart actually
<v0lksman_> oh and the problem does happen with other versions of the driver and the nouveau drivers too
<BluesKaj> v0lksman_, iirc that's an experimental driver not included in the repos ..definitely not recommended
<v0lksman_> BluesKaj: yeah I ended up on it trying to stop the crashing.
<BluesKaj> v0lksman_, which nvidia gpu?
<v0lksman_> BluesKaj: 750ti
<lxz> ............
 * zaggynl summons pacman
<nrbrtx> Dear all! I can't understand why Ubuntu does not have an init script for saving and restoring display backlight level. I have prepared one (see bug 1270579 ), it works on my laptops as expected.
<ubottu> bug 1270579 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu should have an init script for saving/restoring backlight level on laptops" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270579
<reisio> nrbrtx: probably because it's supposed to be remembered anyways, IIRC
<raichunator> Can some one help me with permissions on my HDD. I have changed the label on my HDD. Steam can now see it, but it now needs execute permission to install apps. Can anyone help me ?
<arcsky> hey my server got shutdown has that anything to do that i did apt-get upgrade && update earlier today?
<OerHeks> raichunator, hdd is ntfs?
<nrbrtx> <reisio>, it does not remembered by default. It remembered in systemd based distros, not Ubuntu. Also it is remembered after resuming from suspend, but it is not a solution.
<reisio> obviously it doesn't for you :)
<reisio> hence _supposed to_
<jParkton> reisio: morning
<raichunator> OerHeks, Yes it is
<reisio> mornin'
<OerHeks> raichunator, ntfs is not poix, so it does not allow permissions like ext3/4
<OerHeks> *posix
<OerHeks> turn it into ext 4 and you will be fine.
<nrbrtx> reisio: can you please call utility name, which did backlight save/restore functionality out-the-box of Ubuntu?
<raichunator> OerHeks, Are you sure you can not install things under NTFS without using permission?
<reisio> nrbrtx: not really sure :)
<OerHeks> raichunator, yes
<OerHeks> ntfs is data only
<nrbrtx> reisio : so that is why I suggest to add mine init script.
<raichunator> OerHeks, Ok. If i change the format will i lose data ?
<OerHeks> raichunator, yes
<reisio> nrbrtx: yes, I got it :)
<raichunator> OerHeks, So that means a full format
<raichunator> ?
<i42n> Hey, I got a question about locales. why ist there a different spelling of the utf8 everywhere? is there a difference between en_US.utf8 and en_US.UTF-8?
<reisio> i42n: there is no difference
<i42n> reisio: so this is just mapping to the same?
<reisio> I believe ".utf8" is the new way, but they do the same thing
<reisio> yeah, they probably got tired of people asking if it was utf-8 or utf8
<reisio> tl;dr: don't put hyphens in things you name
<i42n> reisio: ok thanks
<reisio> easily tested by setting either one, then the other
<i42n> reisio: is just wanted to make sure that it does not mess things up because postgresql creates the default tempalte locale for new databases from this setting
<Xander__> hi, i run a ubuntu server behind a proxy, i have set the vars in /etc/enviroment , wget gets a connection, ping shows 100% package loss, whats wrong?
<i42n> I ran into that because I set the locale to en_US without the utf8 and therefore postgresql used latin1
<reisio> i42n: heh
<reisio> i42n: locale -a | egrep -i 'en.us'
<reisio> i42n: and just by itself: locale
<i42n> I know.
<i42n> thanks a lot for the info
<jishjish> hi guys i'm struggling to get a single number showing me the size on disk or in mb/gb that some photography files are taking up when I pipe them from the find command. find . -type f -iname "*cr2" | du -csh  > filesize.txt
<jishjish> can anyone help me, It just the find command said around 8000 so I am expecting somewhere around 200GB (8000*25mb per image. Raw canon.
<jishjish> but instead I get the total size of the portable hdd the files (and others I don't want to count are on?)
<raichunator> i just formated my HDD to ext4 and it does not appear in media and steam app does not find it. Any suggestions ?
<daftykins> jishjish: what's wrong with "ls -hl /path/to/images/" ?
<reisio> jishjish: du -bc $(find . -type f) | tail -1 | awk '{ print $1 }'
<daftykins> raichunator: to permanently set it up you should add an entry to /etc/fstab
<Vault108> hello maybe some one can help for the past two days my laptop has been forceshutting down when it gets to like 50%
<jishjish> daftykins: I think there must need to be a recursive switch in their somewhere it only showed files/folders on root drive (not all photos cr2 filees). And reiso: Ill try adding -du -bc and see where I get.
<Mia> hello channel
<Mia> I'm new to linux
<jishjish> hello mia
<Mia> what's the difference between sudo apt-get and apt-get
<Mia> I mean, what's sudo in general
<Vault108> hello mia any one know whats up with my computer?  for the past two days my laptop has been forceshutting down when it gets to like 50%
<Mia> some tutorials mention sudo, to install packages
<daftykins> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mia> some dont
<daftykins> Mia: ^
<jishjish> sudo involkes root permissions which is like special or administrator permissions
<zaggynl> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<daftykins> Mia: that's because it's not always needed.
<zaggynl> Work on your google-fu Mia ;-)
<Mia> OH thank you
<Mia> so I'm trying to install nodejs
<JCT> i need help installing zandronum on this linux
<Mia> and I need to sudo for that?
<Mia> why?
<BluesKaj> Vault108, explain laptop has been forceshutting down when it gets to like 50%
<k1l_> zaggynl: dont just tell people to google in here, please
<Mia> I mean why soem of th stuff needs it, and some don't
<Mia> how will I know the difference
<zaggynl> I told her to work on her google-fu
<JCT> i will put in the command lines with && to download it
<daftykins> Mia: when it doesn't work and you didn't use it, you needed to use it.
<k1l_> Mia: if you dont know why it needs sudo dont give it sudo
<Mia> :D
<Mia> Perfect answers
<Snake2k> Ubuntu > Life
<Mia> thank you very much <3
<JCT> i'm putting in the commands
<jishjish> mia I believe sudo is used for administrator privelige like when installing a program. Most of the time though type the command without it. And terminal will tell you if you need sudo permissions to run it.
<Urist_> hello... anyone here has experience setting up bittorrent sync on a headless machine?
<k1l_> Mia: its an old and bad windows habbit to run everything with admin rights. you dont need that in 99% of the times. its part of the security setup to not use sudo all the time
<zaggynl> Urist_: look into rtorrent and rtgui
<codebanshee> Mia: things that need sudo will often generate "Permission denied" errors if you try and run them without it - or will say "you need to be root to do that"
<Urist_> ty zaggynl
<Mia> thank you very much for all those answers
<JCT> i will process the command line for zandronum now.
<h00k> Urist_: Also Deluge can do it, and Transmission has a web interface as well
<zaggynl> why is it so bad to tell people to google things
<jishjish> k1l_: it's not a good habit to tell someone if they don't know something like sudo not to use it otherwise people like myself and mia will never learn to use it. Mia as daftykins said. Get in the habit of running commands without it (most don't need) and you will be prompted and therefore learn as you go whats commands need sudo permissions and wha
<jishjish> t don't.
<BluesKaj> !google | zaggynl
<Urist_> sorry zaggynl and h00k , I mean bt sync, not just a torrent client
<ubottu> zaggynl: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dev_neoren_> its making people Dependant on google
<JCT> i might need help with installing Zandronum
<Mia> jishjish, thank you I will do that
<daftykins> JCT: share what you're going to run before you run it.
<jishjish> zaggynl: if people could just find things on google they wouldn;t be in aforum like this asking for reals peopls's help on real questions.
<zaggynl> and that is worse than being dependant on volunteering folks on irc?
<daftykins> JCT: via http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<daftykins> jishjish: it's nice to think that's how it works, but sadly it doesn't always.
<k1l_> jishjish: the experience in here will tell you: people willl preface every single command with sudo, which is just wrong. so that is the intention behind my advise
<dev_neoren_> human factor keeps the world sane
<Xander__> hi, i run a ubuntu server behind a proxy, i have set the vars in /etc/enviroment , wget gets a connection, ping shows 100% package loss, whats wrong? btw google was no help yet
<dalekusa> first off, how do I send images through irc?
<somsip> !paste | dalekusa (use this)
<ubottu> dalekusa (use this): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<h00k> dalekusa: you don't, but you can use something like imgur to paste them and link them
<JCT> what syntax
<dalekusa> ok
<zaggynl> there is some merit in that dev_neoren_, it's IRC though, not linux class
<JCT> it looks ready idk
<JCT> hold on
<jishjish> daftykins:  I ran this but was looking to get a single number (around 200GB) because I thought i told it to pipe only photographs into it find . -type f -iname "*cr2" | du -bc  > filesixe.tx
<daftykins> jishjish: you were given an answer by someone else. i cannot assist.
<Safiyyah_> Hi all haven't been here in while I  need a second opinion
<daftykins> Safiyyah_: long time no see
<k1l_> zaggynl: this support is basically "help to help yourself" . just telling them to search on google will not help them achive that. that is what most users will have done before comming here.
<dev_neoren_> do we have a definition of IRC and do's and dont's or preferred modus operandi
<somsip> !guidelines | dev_neoren_
<ubottu> dev_neoren_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JCT> is there anything i can use to open .exe on zandronum?
<JCT> or any exe?
<somsip> !wine | JCT
<ubottu> JCT: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Safiyyah_> I was trying to do a new install of Ubuntu and I also added a new hard drive,  initially I  forgot to connect it to the power supply and when I did that,  the computer won't turn on anymore at all.  Did I  blow the power up.
<dalekusa> I started up my computer today, and it came up with this: http://imgur.com/IOXwYpS
<dev_neoren_> i see...love the famework and limitations
<Safiyyah_> I already went back and unplugged the new hard divide but still it's dead
<Fuchs> dev_neoren_: for more generic IRC stuff: see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml and the links on it  (the other thing is partially specific to ubuntu channels. Note that some channels have different guidelines, e.g. about off-topic banter, NSFW or other things)
 * dalekusa worked fie yesterday
<dalekusa> fine
<daftykins> Safiyyah_: this is more of an off topic hardware question, #ubuntu-uk would be better though.
<dev_neoren_> wish we could revise those....
<somsip> dev_neoren_: join #ubuntu-ops for suggestions/discussion
<daftykins> dalekusa: are you familiar with the BIOS? check if that artefacting exists over the BIOS image too
<dalekusa> like the image that appears right as the boot starts?
<dev_neoren_> fascinating....love how there is an answer for everything
<daftykins> dalekusa: yes, and has a keypress to enter the BIOS setup screen
<k1l_> dev_neoren_: do you have an technical ubuntu support issue? else we try to keep this channel clear for the users who need support. thanks
<dalekusa> f10...
<BluesKaj> Safiyyah_, reconnect the HDD , and is this an additional drive to an existing one?
<dalekusa> no artifacting
<daftykins> dalekusa: leave it on for a few minutes just in case. now, presumably you saw the image you took after it started to boot from the hard disk... did you see the boot logo still?
<dev_neoren_> i think just figured it out....ta
<dalekusa> That was after the boot had finished
<dev_neoren_> thanks y'all
<dalekusa> but the artifacting started about 15-20 seconds, so I suppose it began when the splash was supposed to appear/
<dalekusa> .
<daftykins> dalekusa: ok, confirm for a couple of minutes that you don't see the same in the setup screen, hit ctrl+alt+del to restart, let it boot back in and at that image, press ctrl+alt+F1 and see if you get a command line login (TTY)
<dalekusa> We have signal!
<dalekusa> it works now
<dalekusa> wonder what might have happened?
<ObrienDave> not pressing keys hard enough? ;P
<dalekusa> I didn't even have to press ctrl-alt-f1
<daftykins> dalekusa: just a bad boot then, how odd
<lmat> I'm using compiz, but I need a new feature. the Shift Switcher should be able to show up on *both* outputs (not just "On activated output" or "one big switcher").
<daftykins> dalekusa: i'd have expected you'd try again before coming in here ;)
<dalekusa> a couple of them in a row, how even odder
<megaloden> Hello all, I need help in installing Wordpress locally ON Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> megaloden: their guide is pretty detailed. where are you getting stuck?
<oleole> How can I transfer one network configuration to another computer? I have tried copying /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/CONFIGFILE to the same location on the other computer.. But I can’t see it in the network manager (even after reboot).. So it looks like I’m missing a file or something
<megaloden> I done sudo apt-get lamp-server^ and sudo apt-get phpmyadmin. daftykins it just isn't working
<daftykins> megaloden: what does "isn't working" mean? you can't see apache's test page when visiting http://localhost/ ? or what?
<maxvi> how can I convert dxf file to png/jpg via console?
<reisio> maxvi: possibly with imagemagick's 'convert'
<megaloden> like for during install of myphpadmin, its ask for some admin password and i put it in. Now when I run it, the password isn't working. Apache2 is working 127.0.1.1
<reisio> convert foo.dxf bar.png
<megaloden> daftykins: test page is working.
<megaloden> thats about it
<daftykins> megaloden: phpymadmin isn't necessary to get it running.
<megaloden> ok will sudo purge it
<megaloden> awesome, I can't even purge it peacefully. I put in the password and I get this,  "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using
<megaloden>  │ password: YES) " daftykins
<daftykins> megaloden: share exactly what you ran and the output properly via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<megaloden> abort abort ... its supposedly uninstalled now.
<DexterSkull> hello there! when i tried to boot Ubuntu 14.04 after installation it came to a halt and after waiting for 10 or so minutes i pressed 'Esc' key to get out of there. But i found this line being displayed there: "Starting cups-browsed Bonjour remote printer browsing daemon [ok]".
<DexterSkull> What could be the issue.
<somsip> megaloden: thats a mysql error FWIW
<megaloden> sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin . Done.
<daftykins> megaloden: i want to see real output, not just what you tell me
<megaloden> ok
<megaloden> 2sec
<megaloden> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8472939/
<DexterSkull> is there anyone who help me?
<megaloden> Redoing sudo apt-get install lamp-sever^ and output seems fine.
<cfhowlett> !patience | DexterSkull,
<ubottu> DexterSkull,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DexterSkull> *could help me?
<somsip> megaloden: is this on ubuntu or mint?
<daftykins> !mint | megaloden
<ubottu> megaloden: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, just ask your question
<MagicSpud> hello I am back again...there is no way I can install the nvidia-340 driver recommended in ubuntu-drivers devices.
<DexterSkull> okay, cfhowlett
<megaloden> its basically ubuntu 14.04.
<daftykins> BluesKaj: DexterSkull had already, it was in one screen of scrollback.
<megaloden> Ok
<daftykins> no, it's not
<h00k> megaloden: but its not,
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues.
<cfhowlett> megaloden, it's not.  use the mint channels for mint support please.  you'll get better results.
<DexterSkull> when i tried to boot Ubuntu 14.04 after installation it came to a halt and after waiting for 10 or so minutes i pressed 'Esc' key to get out of there. But i found this line being displayed there: "Starting cups-browsed Bonjour remote printer browsing daemon [ok]", daftykins
<xbox> uu
<xbox> huy
<daftykins> DexterSkull: yeah i saw you first time
<xbox> Russian men
<cfhowlett> !ru | xbox,
<ubottu> xbox,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<megaloden> Ok, thanks everyone. Going to LinuxMint channel
<DexterSkull> okay. do you have the answer?, daftykins
<MagicSpud> this is what I do: sudo service lightdm stop sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau sudo apt-get purge nvidia* sudo apt-get install nvidia-340 then it starts installing but at some point an error comes up: error could not open directory /lib/modules/3.5.0.18-generic
<daftykins> DexterSkull: i would have replied to you if i did
<xbox> Russia the BEST
<reisio> so true
<cfhowlett> xbox, ask your ubuntu questions
<xbox> Obama sheat
<DexterSkull> well thanks for replying then! daftykins
<OerHeks> !ot | xbox
<cfhowlett> !ops | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> xbox: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MagicSpud> the driver is installed anyway but when rebooting only a black screen comes up
<daftykins> MagicSpud: what kind of computer is this? laptop?
<MagicSpud> daftykins p5k-e asus quad core
<MagicSpud> with a pci express geforce gt 610 nvidia card
<daftykins> MagicSpud: that sounds like a motherboard model to me, can you answer more accurately?
<JCT> does wine work with zandronum?
<st3phn_> test
<daftykins> !test | st3phn_
<ubottu> st3phn_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<JCT> i am
<MagicSpud> daftykins nvidia geforce gt 610 on a pci express slot
<DexterSkull> BluesKaj, can you answer me?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: so, desktop computer?
<somsip> JCT: check here or join #winehq https://appdb.winehq.org/
<MagicSpud> yes
<dev_neoren_> i have removed windows for a full ubuntu laptop....500gb hdd...i need help with optimal partitioning measures for a permanent install and data protected when ubuntu fails again...
<daftykins> MagicSpud: can you share the result of "cat /etc/issue" ?
<MagicSpud> daftykins yes desktop
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, did you do a md5sum check of the ubuntu image before insd
<BluesKaj> installing\
<MagicSpud> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> MagicSpud: "uname -r" ?
<daftykins> dev_neoren_: partitioning correctly doesn't protect you against needing to backup.
<MagicSpud> daftykins: 3.5.0-18-generic
<DexterSkull> BluesKaj, i'm a newbie to all these things. so the answer is 'no i didn't'
<MagicSpud> daftykins: there is more: I have no sound
<dev_neoren_> true...in the event that a reinstall of os is required then
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | DexterSkull, always md5sum your .iso.
<ubottu> DexterSkull, always md5sum your .iso.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DexterSkull> i couldn't, indeed. BluesKaj
<DexterSkull> but how can I?, BluesKaj
<MagicSpud> daftykins after the upgrade the sound config says dumb's output and I cant choose between digital or hd as I did on ubuntu 12.04
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DexterSkull> i actually installed Ubuntu using WUBI, BluesKaj, cfhowlett
<daftykins> MagicSpud: we're talking about graphics drivers, not sound
<arjun_k> what i the status of 14.04?
<MagicSpud> daftykins whichever problem you like
<daftykins> MagicSpud: your upgrade didn't work properly, 3.13 is the kernel of 14.04
<BluesKaj> !wubi | DexterSkull
<ubottu> DexterSkull: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<MagicSpud> daftykins though I d like to fix graphics first
<cfhowlett> DexterSkull, bad news there ... wubi is dead, no longer supported and was only ever more of a  PITA thana  success.
<arjun_k> Which is the most reliable ubuntu version? means bug free.
<MagicSpud> daftykins oh okay
<daftykins> MagicSpud: there's something wrong with your install, i'd backup and clean install 14.04.1 personally. no telling what's gone wrong in your upgrade.
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, so did you try to install 14.04 in wubi or 12.04?
<DexterSkull> 14.04 it was, BluesKaj
<MagicSpud> daftykins I upgraded using a burnt cd ubuntu 14.04 iso and just installed partitions on the previous partition table without formating...
<daftykins> MagicSpud: that's not enough
<MagicSpud> daftykins it all went smooth I only needed to reinstall some programs but this driver is a crap
<chrisss123456> hey guys anyone have experience with github pulls?
<maxvi> reisio: convert doesn't work with dxf format
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, that's why it didn't install properly , wubi doesn't support 14.04 and wubi is just a folder inside windows. it's not a proper Ubuntu installation
<MagicSpud> daftykins not enough?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: well you're on the wrong kernel and you're doing things like purging nouveau which is totally unnecessary. i'm sorry but there's something up with your install, you should be on a 3.13 kernel not 3.5
<[jasper]> hej guys, how can i see what devices linux sees connected to usb?
<DexterSkull> what should i do now, BluesKaj, cfhowlett
<daftykins> [jasper]: lsusb
<MagicSpud> daftykins and the best choice is to obliterate the system?
<BluesKaj> !gparted |DexterSkull
<ubottu> DexterSkull: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<MagicSpud> daftykins I already made some concessions when upgrading loosing some databases...
<daftykins> MagicSpud: well, how much of your own time do you want to lose to this?
<BluesKaj> DexterSkull, use gparted to setup a proper linux partition for ubuntu
<MagicSpud> daftykins is really that hard to upgrade the kernel?
<BluesKaj> especailly if you want to also keep windows, DexterSkull
<DexterSkull> Thanks everyone. I come back here if anything went wrong again.
<reisio> maxvi: http://www.google.com/search?q="dxf2svg"
<eeee> MagicSpud: you might have a frankenbuntu
<MagicSpud> eeee lol
<daftykins> MagicSpud: it's not the only issue, it's apparent that you have way more little issues that are likely only beginning to surface. just backup, do it right, then you'll be in the best position to use the computer long-term.
<MagicSpud> daftkins hmmm okay...
<MagicSpud> daftkins how do I do it?
<MagicSpud> daftkins: can I keep home partition?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: got an external hard disk or multiple hard disks in this PC?
<daftykins> use tab to complet my nickname :P
<daftykins> oops complete
<MagicSpud> daftykins yep two internal hdd and one external and a usb pendrive
<daftykins> MagicSpud: so copy anything you want from your /home/username onto an external, then totally clean install from 14.04.1 media, including formatting
<[jasper]> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8473020/ .. which device do you think is my receiver?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: /home can contain old configs that cause problems, so i wouldn't restore things 100%.
<daftykins> [jasper]: i can think of many different types of receivers, can you be more specific?
<whitesn> anyone got black screen booting into 14.10 after installing?
<daftykins> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<daftykins> whitesn: wrong channel.
<MagicSpud> daftykins....that is not precisely rocket science...
<whitesn> daftykins: o, sorry.. which channel should i go to?
<daftykins> MagicSpud: you're going to have to be a bit more specific about what you're saying.
<daftykins> whitesn: see above where it explains exactly that
<MagicSpud> daftykins thanks
<[jasper]> daftykins: sorry, allready seeing it. it's a rotel usb 2.0 dac
<camtron> Is it possible to find out the root password and log in as root or use the su command in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> camtron: never use su, there is no root password, run "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" - "man sudo" for more info
<imbezol> camtron: by default there's no root password. you can set one
<daftykins> imbezol: we do not advise that, please don't suggest it
<cfhowlett> !password |  camtron
<ubottu> camtron: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<imbezol> daftykins: weird. you never become root?
<daftykins> imbezol: i'm asking you not to suggest people set a password for root, that goes against the entire security mechanism of ubuntu.
<OerHeks> daftykins +1
<imbezol> i didn't suggest it.. i just answered his question as asked
<daftykins> you gave bad advice, please don't feel offended
<daftykins> i'm just asking that you don't share that idea :)
<__unik> daftykins: what? you mean there shouldn't be a password for root?
<imbezol> you don't know what he's doing.. maybe he has a script that requires it
<imbezol> daftykins: or maybe he's doing a hundred commands and doesn't want to have to bind a key to type "sudo" every time :)
<daftykins> imbezol: and i'd still say it's a bad idea.
<theadmin> __unik: Ubuntu has the root account disabled completely by default.
<imbezol> no it doesn't
<daftykins> imbezol: right, which is why i said use "sudo -i" or similar, if you read my response. perhaps you've never used it?
<theadmin> __unik: Which is a good thing, because sudo provides better ways to manage admin access.
<theadmin> BSD-style!
<__unik> theadmin: yes, I am confused. sorry
<__unik> thanks for info
<OerHeks> imbezol, for that purpose, sudo -i # will grant you sudo/root priv for the whole session
<guardianpwr08> Hello, I am trying to get Google 2 step auth working with 12.04.... I have a topic up at askubuntu.com - http://askubuntu.com/questions/531013/installing-google-2-step-authentication-causes-ssh-to-not-connect
<theadmin> ooh, this looks interesting
<arthurfiggis> imbezol: sudo -i or sudo su - (the one i tend to use :) ) will both allow you to run commands as root without doing the sudo bit each time...i'm sure you could set a root password as there's nothing stopping you, but people here recommend against it (i think) because it could wind up breaking something that doesn't need to be fixed :)
<arthurfiggis> it's certainly necessary to set a root password under other distributions but Ubuntu tries to walk around that by passing everything through sudo...it's a bit different but it works well once you get used to the difference!
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: sudo su does bad things, don't ever advise it or use it :)
<theadmin> daftykins: "su" and "su -" are quite different.
<daftykins> i saw the hyphen as being grammatical rather than command
<somsip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/376199/sudo-su-vs-sudo-i-vs-sudo-bin-bash-when-does-it-matter-which-is-used
<imbezol> arthurfiggis: understood.. protecting new users etc etc... i prefer learn by trial and error but i'll be quiet and let them offer advise as they see fit
<eeee> imbezol: having no root is a security enhancement
<Flaiker> hello, after installing ubuntu on a hdd my ssd with windows cannot boot on its own anymore, only after loading grub from the hdd. I get "Reboot and select proper boot device" if I put my ssd as first boot disk in bios. I guess I need to restore my windows bootloader?
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: sorry about that, what i meant as a whole line was "sudo su -" but if that's considered bad too I won't even mention it :)
<eeee> as in somebody has to guess your username if he wanted to bruteforce a pass for instance
<harovali> hi, openprinting.org is down and I can't apt-get update, is there a mirror ?
<__unik> Flaiker: Why don't just use GRUB?>
<imbezol> eeee: yeah i get it. try disabling root ssh logins
<arthurfiggis> imbezol: oh, there's nothing wrong with learning by trial and error! as long as you're prepared to deal with the inevitable "error" part :) that's why people here will advise against things that might disrupt your system so to speak
<imbezol> eeee: or just use a password that's sufficiently complex
<imbezol> eeee: or build a network that doesn't expose your machine to the network
<imbezol> eeee: etc etc..
<daftykins> imbezol: i'd still rather you just didn't give out advice that fights ubuntu's core principles
<Flaiker> __unik, I want to wipe that hdd to put windows 10 preview on there, so my windows 8.1 system should be able to boot on its own before that
<daftykins> you're welcome to do what you want with your own systems, but we have new users here.
<hossam> hi
<theadmin> Flaiker: Woah, I do not advice to install a Preview version of Windows on physical hardware. Use Virtualbox.
<OerHeks> harovali, nope
<hossam> what is better 14.04 vs 13.10 ?
<daftykins> 13.10 is EOL, unsupported
<daftykins> you can't use it.
<somsip> hossam: 13.10 is unsupported, so 14.04
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: no worries, i did read it wrong as i don't know the differnce with - personally, it's a little too close to a bad practice one :)
<__unik> Flaiker: sorry I don't use windows 8, I don't know how the windows 8 bootloader work.
<eeee> Flaiker: if the cd is bootable, it'll boot, it has nothing to do with windows8
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: well that's true, apart from the - it could be very dangerous indeed :) i wasn't aware of sudo -i otherwise i'd probably have been using that myself from the start!
<Flaiker> theadmin: I would, but since that hdd is just laying around there anyways I thought I might as well. Also I want to get this fixed, as of right now I cannot remove the hdd as it contains grub
<eeee> Flaiker: so test it, then delete the windows8, you could probably use the installer's partitioning tool to do so
<chrisss123456> any github users out?
<eeee> Flaiker: nevermind, i thought you're trying to replace win8 with win10 on the same hdd
<__unik> eeee: lol I don't think deleting windows 8 is a way to TEST
<Grimlock1182> helo people..
<somsip> chrisss123456: does this question have an ubuntu angle?
<cfhowlett> ! win 10 ???
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eeee> __unik: no i said test if the cd is bootable, if it is, then he can go ahead and delete win8 as i thought he wanted
<Flaiker> yea, win 8 is kind of like my daily driver system and I just installed ubuntu to take a lookg at it which kind of ruined my normal bootloader
<Flaiker> ^^
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Microsoft skipped Windows 9, yes... Windows 10 is the new version.
<theadmin> logic = nullptr
<arthurfiggis> theadmin: or Windows 2 if you're counting in binary :P They should be on schedule for a Windows for Workgroups release in 2018
<monkeynutts> hey guys
<theadmin> arthurfiggis: I think they are just avoiding confusion with Windows 9x in this manner. Either way, 'tis offtopic, if you want to further ramble about that you can PM me though
<monkeynutts> can anybody explain or point me in the right direction as to why on ubuntu 14.04 lts server i see lots and lots od RUCOS processes
<monkeynutts> what is an RUC0S process ?
<arthurfiggis> theadmin: oh sorry, that's pretty much all i had to say about it, just a silly one-off joke :) ubuntu support in here and all, if i have anything else clever to say about it i'll say it in the off-topic channel...admittedly i don't though, that was pretty much it ;)
<SchrodingersScat> what is rucos?
<monkeynutts> my question exactly
<somsip> monkeynutts: rcuos actually
<monkeynutts> my bad rucos
<Slart> monkeynutts: this seems relevant... http://askubuntu.com/questions/523025/top-showing-a-bunch-of-rcuos-processes
<monkeynutts> yes i googled that answer too
<monkeynutts> but not much in the way of details
<superbia> how can i close a program using "panel on the left side", instead of of using the top panel
<eeee> superbia: when you say top panel? you mean the window?
<theadmin> superbia: Right click the icon, "Close all windows"
<arthurfiggis> an rcuos process...that's the first time i've ever heard the term actually, although running top on my own system shows plenty of them as well :) i'll have to look up what it actually is before i can figure out why there'd be a bunch of them
<Slart> monkeynutts: this is a bit more detailed.. apparently it manages memory that should be synced between cpu's/kernels or something like that http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/80063/understanding-rcu-when-configuring-the-linux-kernel
<superbia> eeee, right
<superbia> id like to close and minimize using left panel
<eeee> superbia: so you want to close something with the launcher in unity
<monkeynutts> thanks, im looking at that article now
<superbia> eeee, minimize :)
<maimster> Has anyone updated 13.10 desktop, to 14.04 LTS desktop? The 12.04 LTS server updates were pieces of cake.
<eeee> ok close is as theadmin pointed out, to minimize install compiz settings manager, and in unity enable the launcher minimize by clicking feature
<daftykins> !anyone
<somsip> !upgrade | maimster (see the nit about eol upgrades)
<ubottu> maimster (see the nit about eol upgrades): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<daftykins> damn that one got deleted too :|
<somsip> !eol | maimster (sorry - maybe this one)
<ubottu> maimster (sorry - maybe this one): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<monkeynutts> i have a hp proliant d320 gen 8 server, its exporting an nfs volume and doing an rsync. load is at 6,6,6
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: was one of my favorites
<monkeynutts> which appears really high to me, but looks like the rcuos has nothing to do with it
<monkeynutts> just never seen this on a server build before
<arthurfiggis> maimster: this is just my personal experience, but i've never found that upgrading between one release to another has gone completely smoothly...usually i wind up installing the new release fresh and then restoring my backed-up files :) that doesn't mean you'll have the same trouble though, for all i know i might have been doing something wrong!
<maimster> somsip: Thanks.
<chro> hi! Anyone knows how the at command works to send mails with the output of scheduled jobs? I mean, how can I specify my email to receive something after the job is executed?
<maimster>  arthurfiggis: Yeah I pretty much feel like you do.
<eeee> chro: i think that has to do with sending the mail with output from your command, not at
<Wulframn> arthurfiggis: that was always my experience as well
<chro> eeee, I think you are mistaken, because you can specify the -m flag with at to send email
<maimster>  arthurfiggis: Actually I didn't really have this install all that long anyway.
<arthurfiggis> maimster: of course sometimes you have to upgrade, like if the server you're working with is at a remote location :) i should note that my experience there is not limited to ubuntu so i'm not singling it out, upgrading between releases of practically every distro i've used has been a bit fuzzy at best and usually broke a ton of things...but i haven't tried it at all in the past few years, so...
<arthurfiggis> ...there might well have been improvements on that front :)
<somsip> chro: are you thinking of a local user or a remote user?
<chro> somsip, I just want to receive the output in a certain email address that I specify
<maimster>  arthurfiggis: Again that's my feeling as well. I'll take this old girl down this weekend. At least the upgrade prompts will go.
<arthurfiggis> maimster: i think that'd probably be the best way to do it personally...again, just from my experience :) a little bit of downtime is worth it when you don't have to deal with accidentally broken dependencies, fudged scripts and the like!
<Mia> how can I create a conf file in ubuntu
<Mia> (for nginx)
<somsip> chro: the only answer I find merely suggests you need a functioning sendmail http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/55395/is-there-a-program-that-can-send-me-a-notification-e-mail-when-a-process-finishe
<Fuchs> Mia: most of them are just text files, so you can just create it with any editor (graphical or CLI, such as nano or vim), or use the touch command.
<Mia> Fuchs, tyvm
<Aaron> !next
<Aaron> xD
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<chro> thanks a lot somsip :)
<somsip> chro: np
<arthurfiggis> ahh...RCU seems to be for synchronizing data across multiple-core processors or multiple processors for that matter :) makes sense that you'd see a good few of those processes in top then, probably more of them depending on how many cores/cpu's you're working with
<arthurfiggis> (can't remember who asked about that, I just happened to read it in one of the links posted a little while ago)
<daftykins> arthurfiggis: monkeynutts
<theadmin> Huh. How come that wasn't there before?
<arthurfiggis> daftykins: ahh, that's right...i should increase my scrollback limit, sorry about that :) well, hopefully he read the same link and figured it out anyway!
<arthurfiggis> #join #ubuntu-offtopic
<arthurfiggis> arg, sorry!
<jParkton> huehuehue
<hroi> hello
<jParkton> o/
<hroi> I would like to hide the ubuntu panel on the right, is that possible?
<pfowler> Hello
<hroi> I mean unity
<hroi> panel
<somsip> hroi: no - only on the left
<hroi> really?
<imbezol> hroi: there are other window managers
<jParkton> yrlly
<hroi> imbezol, right --- just I found them less supported by ubuntu --- sometime input method selector failes on other window managers
<somsip> jParkton: do you have a support question?
<imbezol> hroi: i use a dvorak keyboard and have been prety happy with kde, or "kubuntu" if you will
<jParkton> nope
<somsip> jParkton: if you're here to help, then great. If not, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jParkton> already am
<jParkton> thank you for the guidelines
<chro> what's the simplest program to read my email from the command line?
<somsip> chro: mail, pine, alpine, mutt
<arthurfiggis> chro: i tend to use one called mutt, it's pretty easy to deal with :)
<imbezol> chro: it makes a different whether you're using .maildir or Mailbox too
<imbezol> chro: for .maildir mutt is probably your best bet
<Slart> chro: I don't think it gets any easier than "mail"..
<imbezol> chro: though perhaps not the simplest :)
<Slart> chro: but that is "easy" as in "no extra features" not easy as in makes your life easier
<maraneta> hey guys, if log in as root, is there a way to cd to the user home directory without having to explicitly hardcode the username?
<somsip> maraneta: there is no reason to login as root
<maraneta> assuming there's only one user
<imbezol> maraneta: you can do "cd ~username"
<maraneta> i'm writing a deployment script and i have it set up so that you need to be root to run it
<instigator> Hello. is there a way to configure syslog to accept logs from another computer on the local network?
<maraneta> but i need to set up some things in the user's .bashrc
<chro> in what files is my mail stored?
<chro> (maybe I can just use cat instead of installing a program)
<imbezol> chro: probably /var/spool/mail/Username
<Fuchs> instigator: yes, rsyslog can do that
<imbezol> chro: if it is there, pine is probably an easy reader to use
<somsip> maraneta: that sounds ugly
<somsip> !info pine
<ubottu> Package pine does not exist in trusty
<somsip> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 3038 kB, installed size 7012 kB
<somsip> imbezol: thought it had been superceeded
<chro> oh cool thanks :)
<imbezol> somsip: oh possibly.. haven't used it in ages
<maraneta> somsip: i want to set up virtualenv and i need access to the user's bashrc, but i'm logged in as root.  is there any way to navigate to a user's home directory without hardcoding the username?
<chro> imbezol, I like better reading var spool mail username :)
<Fuchs> instigator: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186592/how-do-i-configure-rsyslog-to-send-logs-from-a-specific-program-to-a-remote-sysl  has some example snippets and links to more
<somsip> maraneta: imbezol gave you the answer. But you should probably let users manage their own aliases for virtualenv enabling.
<imbezol> somsip: heh.. looks like alphine was superceeded too.. by re-alpine
<somsip> imbezol: lol
<somsip> maraneta: though I suppose you could give them the choice. Bit OT for here though
<maraneta> somsip imbezol: i can't do cd ~username if i don't have their username
<somsip> maraneta: tada!
<somsip> maraneta: so you need to solve how to do the things you need to do in a script that will recognise $USER and still allow the user running it to elevate privileges. I think...
<imbezol> maraneta: there are tricks but i think i'd get yelled at for explaining here.. it's offtopic me thinks
<instigator> Fuchs: thank you
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<imbezol> maraneta: if they're running the script or installer as root, why not just set the env how you need it instead of modifying the user's .bashrc? not really sure what you're trying to accomplish
<apabbisetty> iptable ut?
<pak101> iptable yt?
<chris_99> hey, does anyone have any clue about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-319/+bug/1220426 -- i've tried the very latest nvidia driver, which doesn't fix it, i've tried upgrading to Utopic, which also didn't fix it
<eeee> maraneta: if they use sudo bash <script> , it will have their home as $HOME , try sudo env and see the env
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1220426 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Critical,Triaged]
<JohnnyL> How do you change the size of a live cd parition for Ubuntu if you make it with UCK?
<pak101_> iptable yt ?
<eeee> maraneta: you could do "basename $HOME" to get their username if you wanted
<JohnnyL> it has to be possible!
<rcombs> where should I go to ask someone to update a package or change its configure args?
<rcombs> the current fribidi package isn't thread-safe as it isn't built with `--enable-malloc` (a switch that's on by default in fribidi HEAD)
<OerHeks> rcombs, the maintainer of that package on launhpad.net
<ajay_> hi
<ajay_> i am facing problem in updating the system
<ajay_> i have linux kde 17 as distro
<there_is_no_spoo> Hello
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fribidi
<there_is_no_spoo> I have a problem
<rcombs> seems that'd be the “Registry Administrators” team
<OerHeks> ajay_, sounds not like kubuntu
<ajay_> OerHeks : yeah
<eeee> sounds like mint
<there_is_no_spoo> It is a small problem, but just like turbo-speed insects they are not always easy to solve
<ajay_> eeee : it is mint kde 17
<dfcnvt> I've installed some windows (*.exe) stuff on my ubuntu system with wine enabled. All working's fine. I'm having a problem where to navigate to my window's installation. Is there a simple way to pull a window directory?
<Pici> ajay_: We do not support mint in this channel.
<Pici> !mintsupport | ajay_
<ubottu> ajay_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ajay_> ubottu : Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ajay_> ubottu : haha okk
<swift110-phone> Hey
<there_is_no_spoo> I have a folder containing four folders. These four folders each contain music files (disc 1, disc 2, disc 3, and disc 4). Each of the four folders has music files with track numbers from 1 to approx 25. When I try to open just one of the folders in Rhythm Box it automatically adds all of them, and that is the problem. Any solutions?
<eeee> there_is_no_spoo: that's odd
<eeee> without knowing anything more i can tell you why don't you add just one file in the folder you want
<eeee> :P
<there_is_no_spoo> They are all part of the same album. I can't seem to right click them all in the folder and change the album like you can in Windows
<there_is_no_spoo> so for example they could be album_name (disc 1), then disc 2 and so on
<there_is_no_spoo> and Rhythm Box really doesn't help with its lack of basic features
<eeee> how are you adding them in rhythmbox
<dfcnvt> there_is_no_spoo: Is it possible to just add them all then rearrange it in RhythmBox?
<there_is_no_spoo> it is a tedious and long job to do
<eeee> there_is_no_spoo: ah wait, i think it automatically adds everything in music or something
<there_is_no_spoo> yes
<eeee> it autoloads them every time
<eeee> you can set that off in the preferences
<there_is_no_spoo> i'll check now
<shiv> does anyone else here experience problems with wifi access in Asus when using ubuntu?
<there_is_no_spoo> eeee: which tab in Preferences are you referring to? I can't find it
<eeee> there_is_no_spoo: rhythmbox isn't loading here
<JohnnyL> any of you use UCK?
<eeee> there_is_no_spoo: i'm trying to install xmms or something
<eeee> can't remember the name
<there_is_no_spoo> ok
<JohnnyL> can you you use Gparted while you are in terminal mode while configuring UCK?
<there_is_no_spoo> Just so we are on the right track: you know how in *cough* windows media player you could open a single music file and it would only play that music file (instead of the whole album)? well that is the kind of functionality I need to make it more efficient to change each part of the album to disc 1, 2, etc
<JohnnyL> can you change size of live partitions before burning them to cd?
<there_is_no_spoo> because i am picky like that
<there_is_no_spoo> hundreds of people in this channel, yet hardly any speak
<gthank> Has the strongSwan package ever created a service?
<JohnnyL> can you change size of ubuntu live partitions before burning them to cd?
<rio__> hola
<OerHeks> JohnnyL, no, why would you make it bigger?
<RedheadedCupcake> Can someone help me with my virtual box?
<[F_F]> ubuntu = linux + cancer
<[F_F]> and I mean it
<cappe_> Could you please help me with the apt-get install COMMAND for installing geforce 275 drivers i386 (in a chroot-environment)
<cappe_> ??
<k1l_> cappe_: what about you install "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"?
<cappe_> cheers!
<AlexPortable> What is the difference between netboot image and full image?
<[F_F]> sudo apt-get uninstall cancer -- actually formats your computer if it happens to have Ubuntu installed on it. Otherwise it will display an Error.
<k1l_> AlexPortable: netboot is for netboot install. if you dont know you want to make a netboot install (which needs some sort of setup) that is the wrong image for you
<kbasher> hi
<kbasher> i have modded input joystick driver to have a more accurate and faster exponential mapping curve with the specified deadzone, anyone interested ?  btw the default 5000 deadzone is completely useless, 200 works nicely on my saitek IMPACT gamepad
<kbasher> where to submit patches to xorg input driver ?
<cappe_> do I have to start any module for using geforce 275 in a chroot?
<k1l_> cappe_: why chroot?
<cappe_> security matters
<kbasher> try glxgears in it lel
<k1l_> cappe_: what are you actually doing there?
<k1l_> cappe_: that has nothing to do with security
<pbx> kbasher, http://www.xfree86.org/developer/ i think
<cappe_> it's a pseudo-system with an own root-system
<cappe_> and a pseudo-user
<cappe_> it's security
<k1l_> cappe_: ?!
<cappe_> it's a "jail"-alike environment, right?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well i want to install mate on ubuntu
<k1l_> cappe_: i think you got that idea quite wrong. at least as how i understand your setup
<cappe_> glxgears gives me "could not open display 0:0
<ikonia_> why are you installing it in a chroot
<ikonia_> why are you not just installing it "normally" ?
<z3n_code> Anyone knows if the bas on ubuntu it still vulberable to the shellshock bug ?
<z3n_code> *bash
<ikonia> !shellshock > z3n_code
<ubottu> z3n_code, please see my private message
<k1l_> z3n_code: just run the updates. ubuntu patched bash already
<cappe_> I'm running programs from "outside" the chroot... just to make sure my files arn't accessible but only the files inside the chroot
<cappe_> it's two systems...
<ikonia> cappe_: why are you not installin the graphics drivers normally
<magesing> I was trying to update the nvidia drivers on a collegue's machine following the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451221/ubuntu-14-04-install-nvidia-driver I managed to get the drivers installed, except now when he logs-in neither unity or metacity will load for him... how can I fix this? Thanks.
<ikonia> why are you installing it within a chroot
<z3n_code> Ok thnks
<cappe_> well, maybe I should try installing nouveau
<ikonia> cappe_: why are you not installin the graphics drivers normally
<ikonia> why are you installing it within a chroot
<AlexPortable> i want to install mate on ubuntu. should i use ubuntu or netbook image?
<cappe_> since I think it's safer to be in another filehirarchy. where nobody can reach into all my files
<ikonia> cappe_: that makes no sense
<ikonia> cappe_: these are system files that cannot have anything done with thatm unless they have super user privileges
<ikonia> what the devil are you doing using chroots
<ikonia> cappe_: just install the file normally using the supported proven working method
<k1l_> AlexPortable: netbook image?
<i42n> hey, I need some help with the locale settings. I use update-locale to change my locale to en_US.utf8. However this does only update the LANG attribute. I also need to update alle the other settings in /etc/default/locale to en_US.utf8 as postgresql uses this as default for database encoding.
<i42n> How can I do that?
<xangua> AlexPortable: if you can wait a little longer, next ubuntu release there will be a mate flavor
<AlexPortable> k1l_: netboot i mean
<AlexPortable> xangua: yes there is, but not LTS. i want LTS
<k1l_> AlexPortable: either you go with minimal image and install mate. or you install the full version and install the mate desktop
<AlexPortable> k1l_: yeah well which one is better?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: i explained already that you dont want the netbook one.
<i42n> Do I have to manually set all the parameters?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well this website recommends it https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/2014-08-ubuntu-mate-14-04-from-scratch/
<k1l_> !netboot | AlexPortable please see what stuff you need to setup to make a netboot install and then you will understand you dont want it
<ubottu> AlexPortable please see what stuff you need to setup to make a netboot install and then you will understand you dont want it: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> that website looks shockingly bad
<ikonia> it looks like it will work though
<AlexPortable> so my best option would be ubuntu 14.04 + mate?
<AlexPortable> also how can i reinstall the load scren of ubuntu
<k1l_> AlexPortable: you can use the mini iso. netboot is a technic you dont want
<compdoc> ubuntu 14.04 server + mate
<k1l_> yes, server install + mate is the best option, imho
<ObrienDave> how so?
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well i meant mini
<AlexPortable> but is the mini LTS?
<ObrienDave> 14.04, yes
<k1l_> AlexPortable: LTS does nothing say about the install media
<k1l_> *say nothing
<cappe_> how do I reinstall capi2 ?
<ikonia> cappe_: are you doing this in/out of a chroot
<cappe_> :P inside
<ikonia> cappe_: why ?
<cappe_> I have told you alrady
<ikonia> cappe_: please stop using a chroot for no reason and making the process hard
<ikonia> cappe_: your reason for using a chroot are not real
<k1l_> cappe_: that is not going to work the way you hope.
<cappe_> it's a jail-alike system
<cappe_> it's more secure
<ikonia> cappe_: it's a bad design
<ikonia> cappe_: it is not secure
<cappe_> :) sure
<cappe_> but pls tell me how I reinstall capi2 ?
<ikonia> cappe_: no
<usr13> !info capi2 | cappe_
<ubottu> cappe_: Package capi2 does not exist in trusty
<ikonia> cappe_: if you are doing this custom secure system - you should know the basics of how to install a package
<ikonia> other wise your design is flawed
<ikonia> cappe_: your design is flawed though and it is not creating a secure/stable enviornment
<cappe_> here's the bugtrack (issue) pastebin.com/GuCHp1D9
<ikonia> cappe_: don't need a bugtrack
<k1l_> cappe_: so all that for pipelight?
<cappe_> this is failure...
<cappe_> OpenGL Renderer: GeForce GTX 275/PCIe/SSE2
<cappe_> OpenGL Direct Rendering: False (or old/wrong wine version)
<cappe_> OpenGL: FAILURE
<cappe_> yeah
<AlexPortable> k1l_: should i go with server +mate or normal + mate ?
<ikonia> ahh and you're trying to use wine too
<ikonia> this is going to be a total failure
<cappe_> :D
<ikonia> cappe_: you want this to work - stop using a chroot
<cappe_> fine
<cappe_> ok I trust u
<k1l_> AlexPortable: server install doesnt have a gui. so if you install mate afterwards its a plain mate-ubuntu
<AlexPortable> well but it includes some ssh packages i think
<AlexPortable> ssh-server, apache2, no?
<k1l_> AlexPortable: ssh-server yes, apache no
<k1l_> AlexPortable: at least not if you dont tell the installer to install that
<AlexPortable> wel, will MATE install x-things and drivers?
<AlexPortable> or are they also included in the server version?
<usr13> AlexPortable: yes
<AlexPortable> ok
<magesing> Lightdm is working for me, but when I log-in  lightdm goes away, but unity does not start.. How can I diagnose this? Thanks.
<AlexPortable> and how can i install the fancy boot image?
<AlexPortable> the purple dots
<k1l_> AlexPortable: that should be isntalled while isntalling mate
<AlexPortable> yeah well that installs the mate image
<k1l_> magesing: make sure in you users home folder the .Xauthority files belong to user:user and not root:root
<AlexPortable> i want the ubuntu purple dots image
<k1l_> AlexPortable: then install the ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<magesing> k1l_: those would be in ~/
<AlexPortable> k1l_: well that installs all the unity crap
<k1l_> magesing: yes. use "ls -al" to check the owner
<AlexPortable> eenyr: why do you pm me?
<magesing> k1l_: they belong to my user
<k1l_> AlexPortable: then take the time and see what packages is used to install the ubuntu looks for slpash/plymouth etc
<k1l_> magesing: ok. so you see the login screen, login and then?
<brent2> !browser
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<jason^> i have a few iscsi luns that i mount, when i boot up it says it's waiting for a drive to mount and i have to press S to skip... is there a way to always ignore those or start iscsi first? (maybe network?)
<magesing> k1l_: I log in and then everything goes away except the background, then nothing.
<cuddylier> If I don't make a boot partition, is there any problems I'll potentially run into in the future? The boxes boot fine without a boot partition as the boot folder is just on the main / partition.
<k1l_> magesing: which ubuntu? which desktop? is the video driver loaded properly? something in ~/.xsession-errors?
<magesing> k1l_: I just checked/var/log/Xorg.0.log and it seems my Nvidia drivers arn't happy... I'll try and fix them and see fi that helps.
<k1l_> cuddylier: for regular users its fine without a seperate /boot partition
<JohnnyL> OerHeks: because you can make more money that way!
<cuddylier> k1l_ What would be considered not regular?
<cuddylier> And what circumstances would this issues arise if I wasn't a regular user?
<k1l_> cuddylier: some sorts of encryption need that. or raids
<JohnnyL> we all have to talk in a language we can understand!
<k1l_> but in that cases you know you need a /boot. so you seem to be fine without
<usr13> cuddylier: I usually have separate /home partition, but other than that, I don't bother with a separate /boot
<Guest41020> im trying to install 14.04 ubuntu on my computer that previously had 12.04 on it.it loaded to a black screen. i tried the nomodeset and it loaded to a kernel panic. any ideas of what to try next?
<k1l_> JohnnyL: can you keep this channel clear for ubuntu support? thanks
<AlexPortable> can i move my hdd with ubuntu to a new pc?
<k1l_> cuddylier: yes, seperate /home is most common
<k1l_> AlexPortable: yes
<usr13> AlexPortable: Sure...
<AlexPortable> no problems?
<AlexPortable> drivers and whatnot
<usr13> AlexPortable: Probably not...
<k1l_> AlexPortable: that depends heavily on the 2 pcs. but ubuntu will load the free driver if there is no other matching one installed
<cuddylier> k1l_ What is the real advantage of a separate home partition? Just not using up all your HDD space that the OS may need?
<k1l_> cuddylier: yes, and in some sorts of reinstal it gets handy
<usr13> AlexPortable: If you have proprietary driver for Video Card (and a custom xorg.conf file), you may need to make provision for that...
<usr13> AlexPortable: But if the video cards are same, even that won't be an issue.
<JohnnyL> k1l_: how can you change the size of a live partition before reburning it to a new disk?
<Guest41020> im trying to install 14.04 ubuntu on my computer that previously had 12.04 on it.it loaded to a black screen. i tried the nomodeset and it loaded to a kernel panic. any ideas of what to try next?
<usr13> AlexPortable: So just delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf and  your good to go.
<WodgeyD> please help. I cannot enable logging for tftpd-hpa. I have tried putting OPTIONS="--verbose" in the /etc/default/tftpd-hpa file and tried "sudo /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa --verbose start" but cannot seem to see the logs.
<WodgeyD> ^^ I am looking in /var/logs/ . It's server 12.04.5 btw
<usr13> Guest41020: Not sure how you get kernel panic using nomodeset
<JohnnyL> so much for 'Ubuntu Support'.
<usr13> JohnnyL: gparted
<usr13> JohnnyL: What is your problem?
<SpaghettiCat> JohnnyL:  All of the poeple here who try to solve problems are volunteers and are doing it in their free time, out of kindness. Don't be so ungrateful
<everon> anyone familiar with XCFA (X convert file audio 4.2.8) I want ot get all the external programs working but can't seem to get them installed specifically aacplusenc mac(monkeys-audio) and shorten
<Guest41020> it loaded to a black screen when i tried to install normal so i looked it up and people said that fixed the problem i tried it with usb and now im trying it with a fresh download on dvd
<JohnnyL> usr13: way ahead of you. http://pastie.org/9610642
<usr13> !nomodeset | Guest41020
<ubottu> Guest41020: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest41020> so far i've been here for about 20 mins and its just 14.04 ....
<usr13> Guest41020: What?
<Guest41020> trying to load 14.04
<usr13> Guest41020: Did you run checksum against the ISO?
<usr13> !md5sum | Guest41020
<ubottu> Guest41020: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Guest41020> i loaded it from ubuntu website twice
<usr13> Guest41020: You loaded what?  From what ubuntu website?
<daftykins> *downloaded
<SchrodingersScat> !nouns
<usr13> Guest41020: You mean downloaded?
<Guest41020> yes
<usr13> Guest41020: Did you run checksum against the ISO?
<Guest41020> no
<usr13> Guest41020: Do it
<Guest41020> how?
<usr13> Guest41020: md5sum name-of-file.iso
<usr13> Guest41020: And google the result
<JohnnyL> ha!
<usr13> Guest41020: If you scroll up just a little, you will find [more] information from ubottu about md5sum
<felon> in terminal how do i get the mac address of the wireless card this laptop is using
<Guest41020> this is what it said 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd
<eeee> Guest41020: what what said?
<Guest41020> md5
<eeee> of what??
<eeee> *of what?
<eeee> Guest41020: nevermind, 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd *ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<squinty> felon:  ifconfig   look at hwaddr entry
<eeee> Guest41020: i guess your md5 matches releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest41020> so.. any idea what im doing wrong?
<sebokie> hello
<eeee> Guest41020: what's the problem?
<eeee> hello sebokie
<sebokie> since a few days the command df -h does not work anymore. actuall all commands that have something to do with mount points
<Guest41020> im trying to install ubuntu 14.04 after a while it just goes to a black screen
<felon> ty squinty
<eeee> sebokie: lsblk ?
<eeee> sebokie: mount ?
<sebokie> eeee: lsblk works
<sebokie> eeee: mount also
<eeee> sebokie: what does df say?
<Guest41020> i tried nomodeset and that didnt do anything to help
<eeee> Guest41020: you mean during the install that happens?
<eeee> or when you press try ubuntu ?
<sebokie> eeee: nothing, it outputs nothing, like it's stuck
<felon> squinty: whats the HW mean
<Guest41020> i dont even get as far as the install
<fartface> Hey, I'm on 14.04, using Unity, and my Unity Launcher is only popping up *under* all of the windows.  I need to minimize everything to see the launcher.  A google search only brought up one person with the same issue as me, but no fix.  Anyone have any ideas?
<Guest41020> i can get to the screen that says try ubuntu without install install ubuntu etc
<bubbasaures> fartface, I would do a reset to start with. http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<squinty> felon: HardWare
<Mia> I've set up nodejs, and forever
<Mia> I want the apps to start on system restart
<felon> ty squinty
<Mia> How's this easily doable
<ol_dude67> good place for questions about lubuntu and flash for chromium?
<eeee> sebokie: did you use sshfs recently?
<eeee> Guest41020: so try ubuntu doesn't work right?
<sebokie> eeee: wes I have a sshfs entry in my fstab
<bubbasaures> ol_dude67, Just state the issue.
<Guest41020> right
<squinty> felon:  if you want a nice little utility that shows lots of information about your system, then install   inxi   https://code.google.com/p/inxi/   (iirc, it is in the repositories). for example, look at the Network entry on that web page for networking (including wireless) details
<sebokie> I removed it and rebooted and now df -h works
<eeee> sebokie: that is most likely it
<Guest41020> i had 12.04 on it but 14.04 is not installing
<ol_dude67> flash sux, wont work with chromium.
<sebokie> eeee: do wou know why it stopped working?
<sebokie> is it a known bug?
<eeee> sebokie: it's waiting for a reply
<sebokie> eeee: ah ok, and this particular server does not exist anymore
<sebokie> eeee: since ~ one month actually
<sebokie> I wonder why it onlw stopped working now...
<Guest41020> it sits there saying 14.04 .... and then goes black
<bubbasaures> ol_dude67, Heh, hardly a help based statement can we get to that?
<eeee> Guest41020: you could try a text based minimalcd install
<Guest41020> what is that?
<eeee> !minimalcd | Guest41020
<ubottu> Guest41020: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<samthewildone> Quick question, I'm going to install ubuntu minimal installation style. Is there a way I can install the gnome 3 desktop?
<samthewildone> Though without Evolution & Firefox
<ol_dude67> bubbasaures, just stating a fact. sorry. having issues getting pandora to play because its not loaded into chromium right. my idiot jump of the gun.
<compdoc> I think so
<eeee> samthewildone: no idea about without firefox, but i think the minimalcd install asks you what you want to install
<samthewildone> I tried the installation via vm and it worked fine but, seems like evolution and firefox were tied to the core of gnome 3
<Guest41020> that sounds a bit too complicated for me. why wont it work the normal way
<Guest41020> they way i've always gotten ubuntu to install
<samthewildone> eeee, so gnome-core is the same as gnome-shell ?
<bubbasaures> ol_dude67, Your fact, not the publics in general, flash works fine here, keep ot to a support theme, needing or giving.
<bubbasaures> it*
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<Kireji> I recently did a system update from 12.04 to 14.04 and my main spools did not rotate.  does ubuntu still use logrotate and /etc/logrotate.conf in 14.04.1
<ol_dude67> bubbasaures, was in lubuntu getting more specifics sorry. wont happen again.
<Wulframn> Guest41020: you're trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 and are having issues?
<eeee> samthewildone: i think the gnome-shell is the desktop environment, and gnome-core is the core stuff, apt-cache show gnome-shell and gnome-core will list the differences
<felon> sweet thx squinty ill install that program
<samthewildone> eeee, your a God
<Wulframn> when you capitalise it, it makes it a personal pronoun. :-P
<samthewildone> :|
<squinty> felon: yw
<utahcon> does placement of a "pre-start script" block matter in an init/upstart conf?
<Sonderblade> any way to check which packages was updated in the last week?
<Sonderblade> or since any given time duration
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > button history
<dhaval2712> How do I chroot into a GPT partition? I can't seem to actually find any and I think the actual partition table might be corrupt.
<eeee> dhaval2712: you chroot into a directory
<dhaval2712> eeee: No I mean how do I mount it?
<Sonderblade> OerHeks: is it in kubuntu?
<eeee> mount /dev/sdxY /mnt
<eeee> Sonderblade: check /var/log/apt
<eeee> you can use zcat to check the .gz files
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep " installed\ "
<dhaval2712> Yeah that's the issue, I can't see the partition there. It boots fine, but I can't actually see it.
<eeee> dhaval2712: sudo parted -l
<eeee> doesn't show it?
<dhaval2712> It shows 4 ntfs partitions.
<eeee> ok
<eeee> what are you trying to do?
<dhaval2712> This isn't my machine and I haven't installed it myself, and I have no experience with GPT or anything.
<dhaval2712> Trying to chroot into the Ubuntu install from a Mint live CD to install broacdcom drivers.
<eeee> dhaval2712: ubuntu would be on ext4
<Sonderblade> eeee: the raw data is there, but it's not so easily queryable
<eeee> or ext3, etc. but not ntfs
<TheBigDeal> afternoon
<dhaval2712> I don't see any ext4. I'll upload the fstab in a minute.
<TheBigDeal> is there a way to turn a usb flash drive to RAM?
<eeee> Sonderblade: you want a list of actions or installed apps?
<dhaval2712> They've somehow installed Ubuntu *inside* windows!
<eeee> Sonderblade: dpkg -l , will give you a list of installed packages
<dhaval2712> Fstab shows a path called /host/ubunut/disks/root.disk as the disk. What is this?
<sebokie> eeee: thanks for your help, the commands you gave showed that the culprit was sshd, now everything works again
<Sonderblade> eeee: a list of package upgrades: (package, upgrade-date, from-version, to-version)
<vitimiti> Hi
<eeee> sebokie: no problem
<eeee> glad it worked out
<squinty> dhaval2712:  if they have installed inside windows then they used "wubi" probably.  The installation can be removed from the Windows system via Control Center > Software removal
<eeee> dhaval2712: yeah, i don't think you can chroot into wubi
<eeee> i've no idea
<dhaval2712> Yeah, I understand. If I'm not mistaken, it uses a file that it mounts with NTLDR and then boots from that. This is pure sorcery, right?
<dhaval2712> eeee: I disagree. MAYBE, just maybe, if I can mount the disk, I can chroot into it normally.
<samthewildone> how can install mini ubuntu on my usb ?
<dhaval2712> Yep,
<hillary> Hi, is it possible to install whats app mobile application in ubuntu 14.04
<hillary> ?
<eeee> dhaval2712: try mount.ntfs
<xangua> not guarantee hillary http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon
<dhaval2712> eeee: No it worked properly. Just like mounting an iso.
<DJones> hillary: No
<dhaval2712> Also, whose bright idea was it to have a broadcom chip that requires proprietary drivers on a Dell Ubuntu laptop?
<compdoc> me - sorry
<DJones> dhaval2712: Dell
<dhaval2712> Gosh darned idiots.
<DJones> dhaval2712: Well, Dell and Broadcom anyway
<vitimiti> Well, I would have problems finding an ethernet connection for that driver, right now
<Laura_1> what people doing here?
<squinty> samthewildone: personally never done a mini install but would imagine you can just point the partitioner/installer to the relevant usb stick as you would if installing a full version of linux.  if you are booting the installer from a usb stick you will also need another stick to install to
<squinty> Laura_1:   please type  /topic   for details on this channel
<DJones> Laura_1: You've joined the Ubuntu support channel as shown in the topic when you joined, we deal with Ubuntu support issues
<hillary> ok
<dhaval2712> Laura_1: I'll tell you what people are doing here. People are desperately scurrying about helping each other to forget the fact that Fedora is a better alternative.
<dhaval2712> I'm sorry.
<DJones> !behelpful | dhaval2712
<ubottu> dhaval2712: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jack-> heh
<hillary> What ubuntu applications can i  use to communicate with android mobile over the internet?
<DJones> dhaval2712: Please feel free to join the Fedora channel to give support
<DJones> hillary: I use Airdroid over wifi
<dhaval2712> I'Oh what's a few jokes between
<dhaval2712> I'm sorry. But what's a few jokes between friends, right?
<daftykins> you are not our friend, please leave now
<squinty> and now you are trolling dhasenan
<ntzh> Трудно поверить в суровую правду, но тема незаконной торговли  человеческими органами в Украине не новая. Один из самых резонансных  случаев случился во Львове. В 90-х годах руководитель Львовской  областной клинической больницы Богдан Федак орÐ
<compdoc> english
<hillary>  Airdroid is in ubuntu software center
<Hardtail> Afternoon everybody
<xangua> hillary: airdroid is in playstore, random question get random answers
<dhaval2712> I have a non-random question. How do I change the mirrors that apt-get will use?
<eeee> dhaval2712: say fedora sucks, first :P
<DJones> hillary: airdroid is an android channel
<dhaval2712> No problem. Fedora does suck.
<eeee> ah, i'd respect more if you didn't say that
<dhaval2712> So does Ubuntu and Mint and Arch and openSUSE and everyone else.
<eeee> it was a trick question :P
<dhaval2712> Fedora sucks hard.
<arthurfiggis> dhaval2712: you're not very good at this whole trolling thing, are you
<DJones> ok bye
<BluesKaj> DJones, think that6 was another frustrated user who doesn't know how to ask for help without damaging his ego :)
<DJones> BluesKaj: Maybe, but 1st claiming Fedora is better than Ubuntu, then slagging Fedora off isn't channel friendly
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: i think it's more likely that he belongs on 4chan or in the Slashdot comments, but in either case, I'm glad somebody shut him up :P
<BluesKaj> afirmative, arthurfiggis, DJones
<drmagoo> anyone here good with isc-dhcp-server ? got it installed on my ubuntu box, but its been acting out now. it goes into a loop that ends wiht 'init: isc-dhcp-server respawning too fast, stopped'
<Mia> how can I display the running processes
<Mia> and how much resource they're using
<Mia> on terminal
<Mia> (SSH Actually)
<arthurfiggis> Mia: top works pretty well for that :)
<Mia> top?
<daftykins> Mia: run it
<arthurfiggis> Mia: yep, pretty standard console tool...almost certainly already installed, just run top in a terminal and away you go
<squinty> Mia: top will already be installed.  a variation is htop which some prefer (needs to be installed, iirc)
<arthurfiggis> squinty: yes, i'd be surprised if it wasn't really, top being missing would probably break a lot of the GUI-based monitors :)
<Mia> hm nice
<Mia> there was this something else
<Mia> I don't know the name, but visually it was more like progress bars
<Mia> it was more "visual"
<andril> hello all
<Mia> if it makes any sense
<BluesKaj> Mia, system monitor, a gui
<Mia> BluesKaj, I'm connected through ssh
<Mia> so no UI for me
<pbx> hey, a command line is a UI :)
<SchrodingersScat> Mia: htop
<andril> i have an issue with my Pictures folder, it's like the path is forgotten after i change the wallpaper
<SchrodingersScat> !info htop | mia, it's like top, only 'better'
<ubottu> mia, it's like top, only 'better': htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 185 kB
<Mia> thank you! i instaleld it now
<yecril71pl> Why does gedit insert a new line when I replace text with \n?
<ObrienDave> because that's what \n does
<SchrodingersScat> yecril71pl: is that not a new line?
<DanShin> hello, someone can explain for me, what is the better kernel to use?
<iamnotarobot> HI, where can I find the source code for the Ubuntu QT-based GUI components.
<yecril71pl> A new line is a new line, \n is INVERSE SOLIDUS, LATIN SMALL LETTER N
<SchrodingersScat> seems that gedit and some regex disagrees with you
<Mia> when I do htop to my droplet, I see 6 instances of node index.js running
<Mia> is this normal
<trism> yecril71pl: if you want a literal \n use \\n to escape the \
<dav1dp0101> Hi all! Does anyone have experience writing scripts that modify crontab? I want to query a MySQL database every day before midnight (using cron) that will then populate a series of commands (specific to each day) and put them in crontab to be executed the next day. Suggestions?
<Pumpkin-> dav1dp0101: why don't you use "at" to setup the days jobs ?
<kaithlin> May I know the server to Indonesia? I am new use linux
<deadevilboy> hi
<deadevilboy> is it possible to do something like this eth0 --> mitmproxy --> wlan gateway -->internet ?
<DanShin> hello, someone can explain for me, what is the better kernel to use?
<drmagoo> deadevilboy: do you want to force the traffic from eth0 to the proxy, regardless of what kindof traffic it is ?
<arthurfiggis> DanShin: depends on what you want it to do :) for regular desktop use the stock kernel works just fine...realtime kernels are better for things that require minimal amounts of latency, e.g. recording sound or video and processing that stuff in real time
<BluesKaj> kaithlin, repository mirrors for ubuntu packages?
<dav1dp0101> Pumpkin- thanks, I'll check that out. In that case my script would create the days commands and put them in a file. Then "at" would read that file and execute the commands? Is that how it works?
<yecril71pl> Why can't I mark text in the Launchpad window?
<Justus> Hi, my postfix is having trouble with a compromised filesystem. I'm trying to rescue as much data as I can. There's a bunch of emails stuck in /var/spool/postfix/incoming and /active, how can I transfer them into courier manually?
<minimec> yecril71pl: try <alt>Tab to see whether there is some popup notification 'pending', or simply to refocus the window.
<motoflipside> i am running GNU/Linux Debian 7 (Wheezy) on my computer and want to transfer the voicemail messages i have on my motorola flipside to my computer. How can i do that?
<DJones> !debian | motoflipside
<ubottu> motoflipside: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<yecril71pl> minimec: There is no popup window and refocusing does not help.
<DJones> motoflipside: Probably worth asking in the Debian support channels
<motoflipside> i am running GNU/Linux on my computer and want to transfer the voicemail messages i have on my motorola flipside to my computer. How can i do that? I did ask in debian
<motoflipside> but my question is not distro related
<DJones> motoflipside: Please install Ubuntu or one of its supported derivatives and test, then we'll eb able to help
<yecril71pl> motoflipside: what is a flipside?
<minimec> yecril71pl: Was just an idea... But a nice one, you might admit... ;)
<yecril71pl> ubuntu-bug says HTTP 403
<deadevilboy> is it possible to do something like this eth0 --> mitmproxy --> wlan gateway -->internet ?
<deadevilboy> thks
<BluesKaj> deadevilboy, have you tried the mitmproxy to see where it's supposed to resid
<BluesKaj> err reside ?
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: u mean, where to put in mitmproxy conf so that it redirects to wlan0 router gateway instead of eth0 gateway?
<BluesKaj> deadevilboy, dunno is that is recommended in the man page?
<BluesKaj> what is
<deadevilboy> no, I am pen test
<deadevilboy> this is my idea
<samthewildone> its ALIVE !
<samthewildone> i just install ubuntu minimal with gnome-shell and its alive
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: if u redirect eth0 traffic to mitmproxy, I can see it all. However, eth0 clients' browser connect directly to an ntlm auth proxy
<samthewildone> how do I install the font pack
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: this way u can't see web traffic
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: the idea was to use some kind of proxy that can read that traffic
<Basketball> anyone here good with rtcwake
<BluesKaj> is there no man page , deadevilboy
<kaithlin_> where Chat for ubuntu Indonesia
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: and I thought it was easy if I redirect traffic from eth0 proxy to my mitm laptop, and then, instead of mitmproxy sends traffic again to eth0 proxy, it would sent it to my wlan0 gateway
<OerHeks> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<deadevilboy> BluesKaj: that way, I could simply make dns spoof for a clone web attack
<deadevilboy> and that would the the proof of concept
<BluesKaj> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<kaithlin_> Thank you, Greetings, I am from Indonesia
<nevermoreraven> hey ubuntuers
<BluesKaj> kaithlin_, join #ubuntu-id
<nevermoreraven> ubuntu most used linux distro in da universe!
<ObrienDave> debatable
<samthewildone> does anyone know the command for the fonts ?
<[1]Rigel> hi I am tryting to convert from windows to ubuntu....internet on virtual machine was working fine. but after i updated plugins for virtual box dual monitor internet stopped working
<[1]Rigel> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<mablue> for gforce graphic card how i can install and make auto run his driver?
<jhutchins> samthewildone: WHAT fonts?
<samthewildone> jhutchins, I just installed the ubuntu minimal, and don't have alot of font
<samthewildone> *fonts
<samthewildone> I want the ubuntu fonts
<sourkraut> samthewildone: use softwarecenter to install more fonts
<OerHeks> samthewildone, restricted-extras will give Sans Serif and such
<danix5f> hello, i've difficulties connecting to iscsi storage from ubuntu server. any one can please help with it ?
<sourkraut> samthewildone: you can also use these: http://www.fontsquirrel.com/
<mablue> any idia?
<mablue> gforce graphic card driver
<mablue> nvidia gforce
<OerHeks> mablue, use the nvidia drivers from the driver menu
<squinty> mablue:  have you checked Additional Drivers first?
<OerHeks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mablue> yes i cheked
<mablue> in it just i have a bcmwl
<mablue> it cant autorun setup my driver after version 12
<hillary> give me a command for upgrade. That is from 12.04 to 14.04
<mablue> why
<OerHeks> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<squinty> is that an order or request?
<mablue> sudo apt-get update-distro
<genii> hillary: sudo do-release-upgrade
<hillary> thanks
<mablue> genii: my comand is not true?
<genii> mablue: No.
<mablue> why?
<genii> mablue: It would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   for one thing, but that does not jump you from one version to the next
<mablue> oh!
<mablue> tnx
<squinty> mablue:   have you tried in a terminal     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current   see if that pulls in the correct video driver for your unit
<mablue> squinty: ok!tnx!
<genii> Might need to add the "restricted" repo first.
<mablue> genii? I?
<genii> mablue: The nvidia drivers are in the repository called restricted. It is not enabled by default.
<vibvibgyor1> can someone tell me what is gnome and kde?
<genii> mablue: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu for details
<mablue> oh !from nano apt/.../list??!
<ObrienDave> vibvibgyor1, Desktop Environments
<genii> vibvibgyor1: They are desktop environments which each use different underlying libraries
<mablue> genii thanks  ok
<vibvibgyor1> oberienDave, genii can you please elaborate?
<OerHeks> nice overview different desktops http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ
<sourkraut> vibvibgyor1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde
<squinty> genii:   you can toggle on/off repo's via the Software Update manager
<reisio> OerHeks: why not just have a plain text file that says "they're all the same" :p
<ObrienDave> vibvibgyor1, windows has it's own desktop environment. windows, look and feel. gnome and KDE are just 2 of many DEs for Linux
<mablue> vibvibgyor1: then kde is not default for ubuntu ...gnome is usefulest
<OerHeks> windows 10 could hide there :-D
<vibvibgyor1> oberienDave, genii , sourkraut: means they are just gui over core os?
<sourkraut> vibvibgyor1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME3
<Glamdring> For a few ridiculous reasons, I'm trying to mount and edit the contents of a Win95 hard drive image. How do I go about that?
<samthewildone> question how do I enable system wide font ubuntu ?
<genii> Glamdring: (sudo) mount -o loop imagefile.img /mnt  (or other place)
<jhutchins> Glamdring: should be -t vfat
<samthewildone> I installed it, how do I enable it for the system.
<pangur> I logged in to a Gnome display environment and after rebooting, am presented with black blank screen. How do i get back to Cinnamon please?
<Glamdring> -t vfat didn't give me much luck. I think I'm missing something for that.
<Glamdring> I'll try the -o loop
<vibvibgyor1> pangur google it
<Basketball> when i use rtcwake to sleep and wake my pc the time stops running and is stuck at the time when it slept
<vibvibgyor1> ONCE i was in similar situation pangur
<pangur> i am on an ipad.
<mablue> ? justask
<genii> vibvibgyor1: Please don't advise people to "google it"
<jhutchins> Glamdring: you may need both, but vfat should auto-detect.
<reisio> Glamdring: https://major.io/2010/12/14/mounting-a-raw-partition-file-made-with-dd-or-dd_rescue-in-linux/
<mablue> :D
<reisio> Basketball: run ntp-date or the like
<OerHeks> samthewildone, maybe update font chache > sudo fc-cache -fv # http://catlingmindswipe.blogspot.nl/2012/01/how-to-update-ubuntus-font-cache.html
<jhutchins> Basketball: That's expected behavior.
<pangur> i am able to login to a console and edit files via emacs.
<JohnnyL> have any of you made live system that used hd tmpfs for firefox?
<Happzz> im running ubuntu on virtualbox, i just increased the disk size and i need to somehow repartition so ubuntu is aware of the new space available. i dont want to format or reinstall everything. what do i do?
<sourkraut> samthewildone: install the fonts at /usr/share/fonts
<Basketball> jhutchins, the rtcwake is supposed to wake my compyter at a certian time but it cant because the time stops
<samthewildone> sourkraut, the font is install but I want to use it
<samthewildone> I did install via gnome-font-viewer
<Glamdring> genii: It says "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<pangur> i used ctrl-alt-f1to login to terminal.
<sourkraut> samthewildone: the font is local at .fonts copy it to /usr/share/fonts
<genii> Glamdring: So then use both -o loop AND -t vfat
<jhutchins> Basketball: Are you suspending to RAM or to disk?
<samthewildone> sourkraut, brb
<Basketball> jhutchins, -m mem
<Glamdring> Just a sec, be right back.
<genii> pangur: Have you tried setting the nomodeset in grub?
<jhutchins> Basketball: Might just be a hardwarer quirk.
<Basketball> jhutchins, so what do i do
<timmmaaaayyy> any idea why this isn't allowed?  i get "-bash: /etc/environment: Permission denied" when i try to sudo echo "TEST_VER=production" >> /etc/environment
<pangur> no genii. how do i do that please?
<mihak> Hi guys, i have a problem qith grub, if anyone can help me out. I set the timeout to 0, so it wouldnt popup everytime i booted my computer, now i cant get to it, event with holding the shift while booting. Anyone know how i can fix this?
<glamdring> Sorry, where things stood I was unable to copy/paste. The result was kind of meh. : sudo mount -t vfat -o loop path/ path/ gave me the following:
<genii> !nomodeset | pangur
<ubottu> pangur: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<glamdring> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1, etc.
<pangur> thanks genii!
<genii> Glamdring: How was this image made?
<mablue> what mean -o loop?
<Glamdring> Truth be told, it's been a long time and I don't really remember. Different install, different box, different time.
<mablue> i undrstand -t fat mean type is fat but what mean -o loop
<squinty> pangur:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it
<lennyli> hi
<lennyli> someone speak german
<reisio> lennyli: ja
<mablue> hi
<k1l_> lennyli: #ubuntu-de ist der deutsche kanal
<lennyli> haha
<genii> Glamdring: What is the result of: file <imagename>
<lennyli> super
<mablue> yes im persian!
<freijon> lennyli: yep
<sourkraut> lennyli: ja, warum?
<lennyli> ich bin neu hier...vorallem neu mit ubuntu
<reisio> sourkraut: it was a command, not a question!
<jhutchins> mablue: loopback.  I believe it's refering to the fact that the file is already on a mounted filesystem, but will be re-mounted as a device.  I use it to mount images of CDs so I can have several mounted at once with only one drive.
<mablue> :D
<Glamdring> /media/macksting/79903e77-d1d5-435c-a69f-a32f9264f57a/mackie/win95/win95.img: x86 boot sector
<sourkraut> reisio: zu Befehl! ;)
<Glamdring> I meant to clean that up a little. Aw well.
<reisio> Glamdring: you want to mount only the partition that was c:
<Glamdring> Ah. Hrm. Okay.
<freijon> lennyli: schreib mal: /join #ubuntu-de
<dbrown> So
<dbrown> I started using Fedora
<dbrown> so it would match my hat
<reisio> Glamdring: how big is it all?
<jhutchins> Glamdring: So it's an image of a disk, not a partition.
<Glamdring> Yes, sorry, I should have thought of specifying that.
<jhutchins> Glamdring: You need to specify the offset of the partition.
<reisio> echo in here
<sourkraut> reisio: werden mehr Partitionen eingebunden, als Du brauchst?
<genii> Glamdring: Looks like you'll need to calculate the offset of the partitions within the image first. Might want to look at http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/
<Glamdring> The whole thing is 399.7 MiB
<mablue> jhutgins: but why u mount an image on many where?
<reisio> sourkraut: you mean to be asking me about partitions?
<reisio> Glamdring: can you make another image?
<sourkraut> reisio: just testing your german ;)
<Glamdring> Well, I don't really remember how to off the top of my head, so I'm not sure.
<reisio> if you can it'll probably take you less time to just re-image
<reisio> sourkraut: I'm online
<reisio> Glamdring: it's simpler if you use dd on partitions instead of devices
<reisio> Glamdring: or use ntfsclone
<reisio> Glamdring: not that you can't figure out the offsets for what you've already got
<jhutchins> Glamdring: http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<jhutchins> Glamdring: http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/
<jhutchins> Glamdring: fdisk -lu <file> will get you the sector offset, multiply by bytes-per-sector (512).
<Delta706> what tool can I use to crop an image?
<sourkraut> Delta706: use Gimp
<mablue> can any one show me an alternativ for easyphp in linux ubuntu?
<Delta706> sourkraut: thanks
<Dronesrcool> best channel to ask for Xbox stuff is
<sourkraut> Delta706: you're welcome
<freijon> Delta706: GIMP: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/gimp/
<Glamdring> I'm chasing every one of these threads simultaneously. re: jhutchins and the sector offset, would that be the (from fdisk -lu messy/path.img) the Start and End?
<reisio> mablue: what's easyphp?
<WizardGed> hey can i give somone a link on how to get unbanned here. some nice webpage must exist.
<mablue> ?
<k1l_> WizardGed: see the !guidelines
<WizardGed> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> WizardGed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess
<WizardGed> thanks guys im talking to him in mumble atm
<Grizzly2> Hello
<Grizzly2> I can't seem to use the "list" function on gdb
<Glamdring> If not, what is the sector offset?
<Grizzly2> Whenever I tried after running a program, it says "dl-debug.c : no such file or directory"
<Glamdring> I could just paste the result in here, but it sounds like it'd be an unnecessary mess.
<Grizzly2> Am I experiencing a bug or am I using gdb wrongly?
<mablue> reisio a virtual php server for testing codes and run php cms
<mablue> in windows
<mablue> no one use php in ubuntu
<mablue> ?!
<genii> Glamdring: Maybe use a pastebin
<Glamdring> Good thinking.
<k1l_> !lamp | mablue
<ubottu> mablue: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<genii> k1l_: I think they have more in mind a code-auditing system
<k1l_> genii: following their webpage its some sort of xampp thingy
<Basketball> anyone???
<reisio> mablue: on Unix systems you just install a web server with php
<reisio> 'cause it's dead simple retarded easy
<reisio> unlike the million clicks it takes to do anything with Windows Server :p
<Glamdring> macksting@sasha:~$ sudo mount -t vfat -o loop /media/macksting/79903e77-d1d5-435c-a69f-a32f9264f57a/mackie/win95/win95.img /home/macksting/games/daft
<trism> Grizzly2: is this a file you compiled or from some other program? our debug symbols don't include source so you usually have to specify the path using the dir command unless you compiled it yourself
<Glamdring> [sudo] password for macksting:
<Glamdring> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1,
<Glamdring>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Glamdring>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Petazz> Hi! What's a modern command line tool for making a backup of a ubuntu server?
<Glamdring>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Glamdring> macksting@sasha:~$ file /media/macksting/79903e77-d1d5-435c-a69f-a32f9264f57a/mackie/win95/win95.img
<unopaste> Glamdring you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Petazz> I don't need an automated backup, just one
<k1l_> Petazz: rsync? or do you want image backups?
<qin_> Petazz: rsync, or cp, or dd
<Glamdring> http://pastebin.com/zJHAXfAs
<Petazz> k1l_: Don't need image, just the files :)
<Glamdring> Sorry. THAT'S what I tried to paste.
<k1l_> Petazz: then rsync is a nice tool
<Petazz> k1l_: Hmm can I run it remotely easily?
<Petazz> I'd want to move the files from remote to my local
<k1l_> Petazz: rsync is a cli tool. yes you can use it for ssh connections, too
<k1l_> !rsync | Petazz
<ubottu> Petazz: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<Kireji> I recently did a system update from 12.04 to 14.04 and my main spools did not rotate.  does ubuntu still use logrotate and /etc/logrotate.conf in 14.04.1
<JohnnyL> Glamdring: aren't you Gandalf's blade?
<Glamdring> Yes.
<JohnnyL> ah!
<Glamdring> WizardGed is Sparrowhawk.
<JohnnyL> memory serves!
<Glamdring> We be nerds.
<Petazz> ubottu: The site only suggests how to copy _to_ a remote server. How can I copy _from_ one?
<ubottu> Petazz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Petazz> : D
<Petazz> Missed that one
<lbeckman> Petazz: another option is btsync works great especially to remote locations
<genii> Glamdring: So if you follow the instructions on the link i gave,  63  sectors in where the partition begins. So 63 * 512 = 32256 which is the offset to use.
<Glamdring> YAY! Thanks. Lemme try that.
<Glamdring> Shoot. There were two links, and I don't remember which was yours.
<Glamdring> Nor do I know irssi well enough to scroll up.
<Pici> Petazz: rsync's arguments work just like cp's do.  Just run rsync on your local computer and pull the files down.
<Pici> Glamdring: hint: its page-up
<JohnnyL> now firefo only used /home/user/.cache for all it's storages,correct?
<Glamdring> Seems I was hitting End instead. Thanks.
<JohnnyL> s/used/uses
<Hardtail> Hey guys. I am using Ubuntu to learn Terminal. I plan on using this system as my primary machine. I was wondering about XAMPP, should I just use this or try to setup Apache, PHP and MySQL another way?
<sourkraut> Hardtail: use ubuntu LAMP server
<p0wn3d> Hartail: I would use virtual box and play with it so you dont mess up your main workstation
<sourkraut> Hardtail: http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<k1l_> Hardtail: ubuntu ships all packages you need. just use that. the bundle-package thing from windows is really a security issue
<k1l_> !lamp | Hardtail
<ubottu> Hardtail: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Hardtail> Thank you to everyone. I will go learn about LAMP!
<Glamdring> I'll work on this when my eyes stop glazing over. Thanks!
<genii> Glamdring: Good luck with it.
<Glamdring> Gracias. The things we do to play Fallout...
<JohnnyL> hackers replaced my php-session-start with lsof
<maxmc> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit on a thinkpad x220. Just now my external monitor - connected via displayport  - stopped working. A reboot didn't help. The monitor does not show up in "displays", xrandr says dp1,dp2, dp3 (that means displayport right?) is disconnected. Any ideas what I can do to solve the problem? Thanks alot!
<JohnnyL> they left evidence everywhere.
<Hardtail> sourkraut: Ubuntu Server is another install correct?
<volkerbradley> Tried to remove and reinstall Plex Media Server. Got the following error message: dpkg: error processing package plexmediaserver (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l_> Hardtail: its "just" a install without a desktop and some other packages preinstalled instead
<k1l_> Hardtail: but they share the same packages and kernel and base system
<volkerbradley> where would I look to see where the problem is
<Hardtail> k1l_ I need another partition to run that though, correct?
<k1l_> Hardtail: no. but i am not sure you got that right.
<gp5st1> hello.  I have an ubuntu 14.04 box. I created the file /etc/rsyslog.d/51-local7.conf containing "local7.*                                -/var/log/local7.log" I then did a `/etc/init.d/rsyslog resart`I didn't see a local7.log file so I did `logger -p local7.info` entered some text and then ^D and I still don't see a local7.log file.  Any suggestions?
<Hardtail> k1l_: ok, I may be a bit confused, my apologies I am new to Linux in general. So it would install the software on my current Ubuntu operating system as a terminal application?
<lbeckman> maxmc: monitors can be tough sometimes, the monitor does work and has power correct?
<k1l_> Hardtail: ubuntu (no matter if server, ubuntu, kubuntu, ...) is always the same base system but just another (or no) desktop on top. the server install got no desktop installed and some other packages as default but you can install a desktop there, or you can install the server packages on a ubuntu with desktop.
<maxmc> lbeckman: yes power is ok, even the keyboard and mouse plugged into the monitor work fine
<kaithlin> what the best tools ubuntu for monitoring personal website
<Pici> kaithlin: What do you mean by monitoring?
<Hardtail> k1l_: I understand now, thank you for taking the time to explain this for me.
<lbeckman> maxmc: does your X220 have proprietary drivers installed?
<maxmc> lbeckman: no
<kaithlin> web real time log monitoring
<k1l_> Hardtail: but, you want a server to be running 24/7 since you want the website/services to be available 24/7. and you turn off a regular desktop. so most guys split that on to 2 different systems.
<lbeckman> maxmc: I've had good luck with ati/amd drivers, but your X220 is probably Intel HD Graphics Im thinking.
<Hardtail> k1l_ : I understand what you mean about that. So I can technically just register a domain and point it to my server then? What I am trying to accomplish right now though is just create a development environment on my desktop, when they go live I have hosting already, though.
<maxmc> lbeckman: yes it is intel hd, I guess the apt-get upgrade I executed  must have caused the problem. is there a way to see what updates have been applied ?
<hplc> what options exists if i want to use / tune a policy using GUI (somewhat similar to ms windows ?, one which comes with templates would be  preferred, if they exist
<maxmc> lbeckman: and maybe undo them?
<kaithlin> Pici : I am from Indonesia, my english is not so good
<Pici> kaithlin: awstats is fairly popular.
<k1l_> Hardtail: ok. you can install the packages like the link on !lamp tells you and use that on your desktop.
<lbeckman> maxmc: they might have, I know most often when I do an update that plays around with kernels etc. I need to reinstall graphics drivers.
<Hardtail> k1l_: Okay, thank you so much!
<Guest98879> oeee oeee oeee oeee
<k1l_> Hardtail: np
<Hardtail> k1l_: Do you have any experience with writing applications for Ubuntu and/or creating themes?
<k1l_> Hardtail: no, that is not my business :)
<genii> kaithlin: See the "Status Module" section at https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-configure-and-use-modules-in-the-apache-web-server
<Hardtail> k1l_: Okay thanks :D
<lbeckman> maxmc: take a peek here at what mikeb states about 3rd post down to reinstall your intel graphics: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/node/316
<maxmc> lbeckman: thanks!
<lbeckman> maxmc: sure thing, hope it works for you!
<maxmc> me too :)
<Glamdring> It occurs to me to ask, while I attempt to parse this losetup and "hacked" plosetup stuff... When I right-click on the .img, a menu option of Disk Image Mounter comes up. Mounted so, I can look at the whole contents, but can't edit them. Why is this?
<sourkraut> Glamdring: mounted as readonly?
<kaithlin> <Pici> thanks
<Glamdring> I'd assume so, but that leaves open the question of why is that, and how to fix it.
<kaithlin> <genii> thanks
<sourkraut> Glamdring: try sudo nautilus in the terminal
<Hardtail> Anyone here have experience developing Ubuntu themes and/or applications?
<antivirtel> hello all! can someone help me with command "du"? I'm using it that way: `du -h` which outputs the needed things, except the decimal part of the size. Eg. I have 16.9 GB used, but it just writes: 16GB, and it it not the same 16.1 or 16.9 has a bit difference -- can't find a way, when I force megabytes or at least 2 decimal places like with `free -m`?
<peppevpn> hi at all
<peppevpn> I've a problem with multiple connection to vpn
<sourkraut> peppevpn: 1. problem?
<Glamdring> Hrm. I tried sudo pcmanfm, got to the same place, and actually got fewer results.
<peppevpn> sourkraut: the first problem is that I don't manage to connect to my company vpn
<peppevpn> from network manager
<sourkraut> peppevpn: does it log in?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm getting this error ; any idea what it means? file:///home/akiva/Programming/remix/music-app.qml:26 plugin cannot be loaded for module "QtMultimedia": Cannot load library /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/QtMultimedia/libdeclarative_multimedia.so: (dlopen: cannot load any more object with static TLS)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm trying to run an application, but it fails and outputs this message.
<peppevpn> sourkraut: no, it doesn't connect
<Glamdring> Yeah, I don't even have nautilus on this box.
<peppevpn> now I'm trying to connect from kvpnc but I don't manage to oen the app
<peppevpn> *open
<lbeckman> antivirtel: try du -b * | awk '{printf "%10.1f %s\n", $1/1000, $2}'
<sourkraut> peppevpn: is it a pptp?
<peppevpn> sourkraut: yes
<sourkraut> peppevpn: are you directly connect to the internet (modem) or via router?
<peppevpn> via router
<peppevpn> wifi
<antivirtel> hmm... that's great lbeckman :)
<peppevpn> but i manage to connect through mac os x
<antivirtel> but shouldn't it be 1024?
<sourkraut> peppevpn: so the firewall in the router could not be the problem
<peppevpn> sourkraut: no
<sourkraut> peppevpn: do you have the same adress range on the mac and ubuntu machine?
<lbeckman> antivirtel: yes prob true, at least gets you close. may need to tweak the line a bit to get exactly what you want.
<peppevpn> yes
<peppevpn> it's a local ip address, 192.168.1.2
<AMDPentium> e
<AMDPentium> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sourkraut> peppevpn: you have added a new vpn connection in the network manager already?
<peppevpn> yes
<AMDPentium> !ops
<peppevpn> sourkraut: yes, and now I'm trying from kvpnc too without any positive result
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antivirtel> lbeckman - what is the standard? 1024 or1000 - I'm not sure... because one of them has an other postfix: MiB vs MB
<sourkraut> peppevpn: try it form the network manager first, is it an IPv4 adresse range in the vpn you would like to connect?
<Glamdring> sourkraut, do you have reason to believe nautilus would behave differently from pcmanfm in this regard?
<sourkraut> Glamdring: not really
 * Glamdring nods.
<Glamdring> So parsing arcane scriptures it is.
<peppevpn> no
<peppevpn> sourkraut: no
<sourkraut> peppevpn: so its IPv6
<peppevpn> sourkraut: no sorry, it's ipv4
<sourkraut> peppevpn: so the route command says the same after you tried to connect?
<samthewildone> I installed ubuntu mini install via  laptop but, after its install the network doesn't work anymore...
<samthewildone> The installation goes through but, for some reason (2nd time) when I reboot to the terminal and try to update or anything it says failed or error to fetch
<leif_erikson> @samthewildone My last ubuntu install the network stopped working and I fixed it by reinstalling the Intel lan driver.
<samthewildone> leif_erikson, how do I install without network connection ?
<leif_erikson> Your situation may be way different than mine though.
<leif_erikson> Copy it to a flash drive from another computer
<samthewildone> copy wut ?
<leif_erikson> The network driver
<samthewildone> where can I get it ?
<leif_erikson> Are you trying to use wifi or ethernet
<samthewildone> either
<leif_erikson> Do you know what company made your internet hardware?
<samthewildone> when the installation starts up it picks up both wifi and eth0
<samthewildone> err ?
<samthewildone> comcast is my network provider but, my laptop is an HP M4 Envy
<WodgeyD> samthewildone what does ifconfig give you? what info can be gleamed from /etc/network/interfaces ?
<sourkraut> samthewildone: does a ping ubuntu.com work?
<samthewildone> ping gives me error
<samthewildone> thats the first thing I did
<sourkraut> what error?
<peppevpn> sourkraut:
<peppevpn> :D
<samthewildone> ifconfig doesn't give me much
<daftykins> "ifconfig -a" see if you have intefaces
<WodgeyD> samthewildone just the "lo" interface?
<daftykins> *interfaces
<sourkraut> samthewildone: does dns work?
<samthewildone> daftykins, I have 3 interfaces with '-a' command
<samthewildone> sourkraut, how can I check dns is working ?
<daftykins> "nslookup google.com"
<jhutchins> peppevpn: Do you use network manager?
<samthewildone> WodgeyD, I do  have lo interface
<peppevpn> jhutchins: yes
<peppevpn> jhutchins: but other clients too
<jhutchins> peppevpn: There's a pptp module for it.
<daftykins> samthewildone: what are the other two? eth0 and wlan0?
<samthewildone> when doing nslookup google.com it hangs
<sourkraut> samthewildone: try ping 8.8.8.8, does it work?
<peppevpn> jhutchins: yes, I've used it
<samthewildone> daftykins, lo , em1, wlan0
<daftykins> hmm interesting name
<WodgeyD> samthewildone lo is just the local loopback address. you need the ethX wlanX p1p1 interfaces.
<samthewildone> WodgeyD, how do I get them ?
<WodgeyD> samthewildone firstly, I am only a noob myslef! however. I would edit the /etc/network/interfaces file
<WodgeyD> and give the ethX a static ip address
<sourkraut> peppevpn: back to you :)
<WodgeyD> samthewildone see link http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<samthewildone> WodgeyD, there is no file in there ?
<peppevpn> sourkraut: ahahahahah :D:D
<WodgeyD> ok
<WodgeyD> ah. that's the networkmanager thing, i think. I remember having a similar issue a few years back. unfortunately I am no more help. I will lurk and read what other, more experienced people tell you.
<WodgeyD> good luck
<sourkraut> peppevpn: have you tried to connect to the vpn and compared the route tables of your machine?
<arcsky> hey how can i stop/kill my logstash? sudo /etc/init.d/logstash stop and kill -9 <pid> doesnt work..
<arcsky> checek here http://pastebin.com/9Q29igEn
<peppevpn> sourkraut: I don't know how I can do it
<peppevpn> :(
<sourkraut> peppevpn: just open a terminal and type in route
<peppevpn> ok
<kaithlin> can't install awstats,  Unable to locate package awstats
<daftykins> samthewildone: you're connected via wired right now? does em0 have an IP address?
<sourkraut> peppevpn: if a connection to a vpn where made the route table should have an entry after trying to connect
<nsuchy> Hi Everyone
<SchrodingersScat> nsuchy: hey
<nsuchy> I'm connected using my own custom IRC client made in visual basic
<nsuchy> I choose #ubuntu as my testing channel
<dreki> does anyone know how to easily change the CPU frequency in xubuntu 14.04? Is there an app or something that does it?
<WodgeyD> nsuchy NICELY DONE!!!
<peppevpn> sourkraut: I've found it
<nsuchy> Just saying hi
<nsuchy> Bye for now
<nsuchy> :)
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu | nsuchy
<ubottu> nsuchy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<SchrodingersScat> also offtopic
<WodgeyD> dreki why not do in bios/uefi?
<daftykins> i tried to ctcp version but i was too late :(
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: same
<oomoo> My ubuntu does exactly what I want it to.. now what?
<daftykins> oomoo: go live life, enjoying every moment
<Hardtail> daftykins: how are you mate, it's bus!
<sourkraut> peppevpn: found route table?
<oomoo> sounds good, daftykins '
<dreki> WodgeyD I want to be able to change it quickly on the fly. I use a laptop and move around at my office a lot
<daftykins> Hardtail: hi again, this isn't a chat channel i'm afraid. support questions only
<peppevpn> sourkraut: yes
<WodgeyD> dreki ok. I was being nosey. I have no info to offer I am afraid.
<pr0t> Does anyone know the best way to call a wireless connection applet or program via the command line?
<nsuchy> /ping localhost
<sourkraut> peppevpn: does it have a route to the adress range of you vpn?
<nsuchy> /NAMES
<nsuchy> /NAMES
<nith1210> Logging into http://wiki.ubuntu.com using ubuntu-one creds doesn't seem to be working (it's my first time) am I doing something wrong?
<peppevpn> sourkraut: it's different, but there is an address similar
<peppevpn> a similar address sourkraut
<oomoo> Is there an ubuntu for chat of a more casual nature?
<daftykins> oomoo: #ubuntu-offtopic
<oomoo> thank ye
<samthewildone> still that doesnt work
<samthewildone> I left with a laptop with terminal
<arcsky> why cant i kill the damn program (logstash) have tried with /etc/init.d/logstash stop and kill -9 <pid>
<squinty> kaithlin,  should be available if you are currently running one of the supported ubuntu releases  ie  12.04  or 14.04
<samthewildone> can some one help me ?
<samthewildone> How can I get my internet to work on my laptop ?
<daftykins> samthewildone: you're connected via wired right now? does em0 have an IP address?
<sourkraut> peppevpn: did you choose the "automatic" Option under the IPv4 tab in the network manager?
<daftykins> samthewildone: chop chop
<samthewildone> daftykins, idk
<samthewildone> daftykins, its plugged in to internet
<daftykins> samthewildone: what was the result of "ping 8.8.8.8" ?
<peppevpn> sourkraut: no, now i try
<daftykins> via a network cable, yes?
<samthewildone> network unreachable
<peppevpn> sourkraut: yes, it was selected
<kaithlin> squinty : I use ubuntu backbox
<daftykins> samthewildone: "ifconfig em0" does it have an "inet addr" ?
<samthewildone> the lo has a internet address
<samthewildone> 127.0.0.1
<daftykins> samthewildone: lol, no. run this "sudo dhclient em0"
<samthewildone> daftykins, cannot find device "emo"
<daftykins> samthewildone: it's em0, not emo
<samthewildone> daftykins, did that
<samthewildone> I did em1
<daftykins> samthewildone: assuming you typed it correctly, double check the name with "ifconfig -a" again
<samthewildone> daftykins,  I have a em1, lo, wlan0
<daftykins> samthewildone: ok and what did "sudo dhclient em1" do?
<samthewildone> daftykins, now I have an ip address fir em1
<daftykins> samthewildone: cool, "nslookup google.com" ?
<samthewildone> GOT IT
<daftykins> samthewildone: ok, were you going to install desktop now?
<samthewildone> daftykins, I think after I did the sudo dhclient em0
<samthewildone> daftykins, it worked
<squinty> kaithlin,  afaik, blackbox is just a window manager.  you need to find out what ubuntu version you are running. if it's no longer supported (as mentioned previously) then the repositories will not be available for installing extra software
<daftykins> samthewildone: yeah, perhaps you didn't have the cable in at bootup or something.
<nith1210> Finally got a 500 from wiki.ubuntu.com. Seems the handoff between ubuntu-one and wiki.ubuntu.com is currently broken (for me).
 * samthewildone kisses daftykins 
<daftykins> samthewildone: so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" reboot then "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<kaithlin> squinty :  11.04 sorry, I am new using linux
<daftykins> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<daftykins> kaithlin: heading for 2 years dead on that one, did you typo?
<squinty> kaithlin,  read what daftykins has just posted.  if you are using that version you need to upgrade to a supported version
<daftykins> squinty: hope you don't mind me jumping in :)
<kaithlin> how do it?
<squinty> daftykins, np at all.  am involved in other things too right now so an extra hand is great. :)
<daftykins> kaithlin: your release is so old, i would recommend backing up your data and downloading and clean installing 14.04.1
<k1l_> kaithlin: backbox is not supported in here. please see the backbox support
<squinty> kaithlin,  if you type an exclamation mark plus the word upgrade, the instructions are displayed in your irc client   !upgrade  and !eol
<kaithlin> okay I will do, I am willing to lose my data to learn linux :) :) :)
<k1l_> kaithlin: download a ubuntu 14.04.1 and install that. than you can come here and get support.
<daftykins> hopefully not for pen testing purposes though :S
<kaithlin> thank you for the guidance
<__zap__> hi. how can i use "apt-cache depends" on a specific version of a package?
<srkjfone> yes
<srkjfone> bye
<trism> __zap__: it seems apt-cache happily accepts the =version argument, though I would need a package with different deps between versions to verify (apt-cache depends libc6=2.19-0ubuntu6)
<__zap__> trism: you are right
<__zap__> trism: thanks
<__zap__> how can i make debtree output dependencies for a specific version of a package?
<__zap__> debtree package=version does not work
<flickerfly> Is there a way to write firewall rules with ufw that affect traffic forwarding through a Ubuntu system?
<teward> flickerfly: i don't know if you can with ufw, that's a little more complicated...
<blkadder> “ ufw is not intended to provide complete firewall functionality via its command interface, but instead provides an easy way to add or remove simple rules...."
<samthewildone> daftykins, hey
<daftykins> mmmyes?
<samthewildone> daftykins, every time I want to use the internet i have to sudo dhclient em1 to make it work
<daftykins> samthewildone: even after installing desktop?
<samthewildone> yes
<daftykins> why exactly did you install from a mini.iso at all?
<samthewildone> daftykins, cause I wanted a barebone ubuntu gnome 3
<samthewildone> daftykins, it works fine on my desktop though
<samthewildone> I'm using ubuntu on my desktop
<samthewildone> installed the same way on laptop and getting these problems
<daftykins> samthewildone: i asked if you installed ubuntu-desktop :) so i suppose you installed gnome instead, doesn't it have a network manager?
<ibsin> Hello all
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<ibsin> Could anyone tell me as to why my Dash looks smaller on my desktop monitor, than on my laptop? On my laptop, it takes up the whole screen.
<ObrienDave> what's the rez of each?
<ibsin> Laptop - 1366x768
<axsuul> Is it safe to assume every distribution of Ubuntu has `unzip`?
<ibsin> Desktop - 1280x1068
<ObrienDave> axsuul, they come with an archive manager. should support zip
<k1l_> axsuul: you need to install it. thats some licence stuff that ubuntu is not allowed to ship that as default
<k1l_> !unzip | axsuul
<daftykins> ibsin: that's not a real resolution (desktop)
<ibsin> Oops!
<ObrienDave> ibsin, 1280x1024?
<ibsin> I typed that wrong
<ibsin> Meant it to be 1280x1024
<axsuul> ok thanks guys
<samthewildone> daftykins, man I don't know
<ObrienDave> ibsin, ok, assuming both are the same DPI, then the desktop should appear slightly smaller
<ibsin> Just thought it looked odd was all. But, on the desktop, I think it looks better smaller, than on my laptop, where it takes up the whole screen.
<ahklerner> hello, i am on ubuntu server with grub2. when i boot i get a bunch of gibberish. if i do advanced mode on boot and edit the startup removing a line, the text is no longer gibberish. where can i update the grub config so i do not have to manually go into advanced and edit the boot options every time
<onryo> ahklerner im on debian but it should be the same with Ubuntu /etc/default/grub
<samthewildone> how do I disable the annoying network check state for ubuntu ?
<onryo> ahklerner once you make your changes just sudo update-grub
<onryo> samthewildone check state?
<ahklerner> i am doing that now, thanks.
<ahklerner> that seems to be the grub options, i am looking for the options that are passed on to the os
<onryo> ahklerner you want to pass a cmd at boot?
<ahklerner> like i can see the grub infos fine, it (seems to be) ubuntu loading some gfx driver or something
<ahklerner> this pc is OOOOOLLLLLLDDDDD
<samthewildone> onryo, everytime I boot up ubuntu it takes about 2 minutes checking network state...
<samthewildone> actually it take more than 2 minutes
<samthewildone> How do I disable network checking from the startup ?
<ahklerner> /etc/network/interfaces, you can comment out any physical interfaces you do not use ?
<ahklerner> onryo: here is what i have to do to be able to read the infos(after grub) on boot
<ahklerner> on grub screen - choose Advanced options for ubuntu
<ahklerner> press e
<ahklerner> delete the line that says gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode
<ahklerner> press f10
<onryo> ahklerner sounds like gdm or w/e ubuntu uses as its device manager. I would have a look at " sudo cat /var/log/kern.log |grep gfx "
<ahklerner> i want to remove that option from the default boot
<genii> ahklerner: Comment it out of /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<genii> ahklerner: ( both of those with admin of course)
<onryo> genii he tried that
<ahklerner> the thing is there it is not what i expect to see in there
<genii> Also rebuild initramfs
<ahklerner> this is grub2
<onryo> Any mods here? If so can you shoot me a msg.
<genii> ahklerner: Changes for grub2 are made in the /etc/default/grub file as I just said. Changes there are effected when you run the sudo update-grub  after. Occasionally it is also needed to run sudo update-initramfs -u    ..as well.
<daftykins> onryo: #ubuntu-ops if you're talking about ops
<ytain> hello, need a bit of help with "low graphics mode" in trusty, the solutions provided in askubuntu.com doesn't work for me at all. ubuntu is installed on my laptop powered by N3520 intel processor and video chipset integrated into the processor and the driver for it is i915
<ahklerner> all that is in the /etc/default/grub are some variables for GRUB_xxx
<ytain> this problem started yesterday morning after powering the laptop up after shutting it down 2 days ago
<ahklerner> previous versions i would have edited the boot.lst (i think it was)
<genii> ahklerner: If you'll notice, one of them probably says something like: GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x720
<compdoc> ytain, if nothing worked, hopefully youve put everything back the way it was
<genii> ahklerner: Which you'd want to set to your actual resolution, or else comment out
<ahklerner> there is one, i have tried commenting, changing to 640X480, 800X600, running the update grub each time
<ytain> compdoc explain the "put everything back the way it is"? it's impossible to revert the updates that occured 2 days ago before shutting it down
<ahklerner> i will try commenting and running the update-initramfs -u also
<genii> ahklerner: Perhaps you have both grub1 and grub2 installed and grub1 is taking precendence
<compdoc> ytain, whats the problem, exactly?
<ytain> it keeps saying low graphics mode everytime I boot it
<ahklerner> it was a fresh install of ubuntu server
<ahklerner> i assume it overwrote ?
<ahklerner> i am doing the update initramfs now, will see hopefully that fixes my issue
<compdoc> ytain, and after it boots up, you have a low rez display?
<ahklerner> nope it is still gibberish
<ahklerner> its actually like stretched or something
<ytain> compdoc, I have an external monitor connected to the laptop, a FHD monitor. This setup worked just fine before this problem started. No low res display, the laptop screen is 1366x768 and it keeps showing the dialog window reporting the "low graphics mode". I can get to the terminal mode by using Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login as usual and using startx command and it loads the desktop, but the performance is slow and the compiz is somewhat disabled, m
<ytain> eaning the status bar is transparent and can't see the status indicators and I can switch from laptop screen to external monitor by using the Fn+F5 keys
<ibsin> Hello again
<ahklerner> here is what it looks like https://www.dropbox.com/sc/y0p3zgxqoejvqw5/AABkqEZamyODAvZWdKIHU7J2a
<ibsin> Anyone know where I could buy a keyboard that has the Ubuntu logo on it, and not the Windows logo?
<fridaynext> ibsin: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<ibsin> Huh....never knew why I didn't find those before xD
<ibsin> Thanks ^w^
<ytain> compdoc the error I see in the x11 log is it says it can't find any available displays which is weird
<simone> hi
<daftykins> greetings
<simone> how r u
<daftykins> simone: this is an ubuntu support channel only, not chat.
<simone> xchat is only supporter channel and not chat?
<daftykins> if you just ran xchat, it auto connects to this channel... you can join other ones
<k1l_> simone: this channel right now is a technical help channel. the channel #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel for chatting.
<daftykins> !alis | simone
<ubottu> simone: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Hardtail> Does anyone here run Ubuntu on a tablet?
<Rudj> Hi i'm running trusty, on a desktop with pci sound card, I finally managed to get mic input working but it comes out of the speakers
<k1l_> Hardtail: ubuntu desktop or ubuntu-touch?
<Hardtail> k1l_ Either or, I have an ASUS T100 coming sometime this week. It has Windows8 loaded on it but I want to wipe it and just run Ubuntu - it should have a docking keyboard.
<daftykins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> Hardtail: ^
<Hardtail> daftykins thanks
<Hardtail> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<k1l_> Hardtail: yes, see the #ubuntu-touch channel. but the breaking point will b if the bootloader allows to install other OSs.
<Hardtail> k1l_ Ok thank you. So the bootloader is not something that can be changed?
<daftykins> fwiw i would say trying to change OS on a tablet is a mistake
<Hardtail> fwiw?
<daftykins> for what it's worth
<k1l_> Hardtail: on ARM (and tablets etc) its not like PC where you just put in a CD and give it a go
<Hardtail> k1l_ if it has USB on it can't you just make a bootable usb?
<k1l_> Hardtail: "secureboot" is the issue
<daftykins> we already said to join another channel to discuss, please
<bodhizazen> secure boot is rarely the issue, UEFI is more likely
<daftykins> we're talking about a tablet.
<k1l_> bodhizazen: on ARM. talking about tablets
<Hardtail> ok sorry...didn't realize it was a problem dafty
<bodhizazen> secure boot generally applies to drivers, not to booting
<bodhizazen> For example, with secure boot enabled, the ATI driver fails as the (linux) binary is not signed, but the system boots ot a CLI
<k1l> bodhizazen: again: talking about ARM. not about the pc uefi stuff.
 * ObrienDave checks channel name
<Melar> Hi
<ibsin> Hello. Anyone help me figure out why Rhythumbox won't load my entire Music library? It only loads like...4 songs and that's it.
<Melar> trying to find an alternate install dvd 14.04.1 server if it exists.
<Hardtail> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<k1l> Melar: there is no server dvd, iirc
<k1l> !downloads
<sexyboy> Melar: they've dropped the alternate installer after 12.04
<reisio> 'DVD' is just code for 'much longer of a download than you need'
<k1l> !download | Melar
<ubottu> Melar: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Trusty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<sexyboy> Melar: it's available only for the minimal iso
<Melar> Okay so minimal then.  Thank you.
<Melar> Everyone
<ibsin> Can anyone help me figure out wy Rhythumbox won't load my entire Music library?
<apb1963> I can't seem to install keepass2 in 14.04.   I'm getting: E: Unable to locate package keepass
<Ben64> apb1963: keepass2
<reisio> ibsin: what's it do instead?
<apb1963> Ben64: yes.  keepass2
<Ben64> apb1963: yeah, type that instead of keepass
<ibsin> It only loads up to 4 songs and lists them. Nothing else happens.
<apb1963> Ben64: I tried it both ways... I'll doublecheck in case I was crazy at the time
<trism> apb1963: you can also check that you have universe enabled in software-properties-gtk
<apb1963> trism: where's that?
<trism> apb1963: that is the command name: software-properties-gtk
<apb1963> I check /etc/apt/sources.list and it's enabled... but again, I'll doublecheck...
<apb1963> +ed
<apb1963> trism: installing that command now...
<apb1963> Ben64: confirmed, I tried both ways
<reisio> ibsin: all the same format?
<trism> apb1963: you don't have to install it, checking /etc/apt/sources.list works as well, it is just installed by default on ubuntu desktop and so easier for some versus editing the file directly
<ibsin> reisio: Yep. All MP3s
<Dronesrcool> I need help with Xbox 360 what channel on freenode
<daftykins> !alis | Dronesrcool
<ubottu> Dronesrcool: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<ahklerner> the answer to my problem was to edit the /etc/grub.d/10_linux file and set the dynamic gfx to 0
<reisio> ibsin: you might try mv'ing your ~/.config/rhythmbox (or wherever it is) and try again
<apb1963> trism: I see.... well...  universe is enabled and so... it still can't find keepass2
<trism> apb1963: it is definitely there, so there has to be something wrong with your sources/mirror, unless you just installed and didn't run: sudo apt-get update; yet
<apb1963> trism: yeah I think I forgot to run update...  was doing that right now... although I've run it before so I would have thought it would find it.  I'm trying to only enable universe for specific packages so I keep enabling and disabling.
<apb1963> trism: Yep... that was it.  Sorry to bother you all... thank you :)
<SchrodingersScat> turning repos on and off doesn't make sense to me
<kbasher> hi
<kbasher> i'd like to share this with you  Using your gamepad as mouse, scroll, click on linux / xorg !  http://pastebin.com/TLY0RqVk
<Gimhalos> Hello all, I'm working with a fresh install of Ubuntu and using the binary Nvidia drivers with a Korean 27" monitor. Before editting the xorg my secondary monitor worked perfectly. However, the EDID was messed up on the primary Korean monitor so I had to edit Xorg.conf with the model number, resolution, etc to get it to work. My 2nd monitor is trying to run with the same settings as the first now, instead of auto-config.
<h16h> recently switched from Windows to Ubuntu as my main, loving it
<Gimhalos> The man for xorg is way over my head and I'm not sure how to manually configure the EDID for the other monitor or get it to auto-detect
<daftykins> try looking for example two screen configs and adapting as necessary
<Gimhalos> so basically have screen0 and screen1? I tried that briefly but it kept trying to do both monitors as monitor0
<Gimhalos> as far as I know there's no way to set monitor0 to one port and monitor1 to another right?
#ubuntu 2014-10-02
<h16h> is there any RDP client available that supports Multiple Monitors?
<kenny__> hi guys, new to irc in general, but heard there are great communities.  Do I just ask a question here?
<ObrienDave> pretty much, yes
<daftykins> kenny__: no, this is for ubuntu support only. you can go and ask in #freenode though
<daftykins> (for anything else)
<kenny__> It's a ubuntu question.
<reisio> h16h: VNC
<daftykins> yay \o/
<daftykins> then please do
<ObrienDave> then ask away :)
<h16h> reisio: I'm looking for a solution that doesn't require multiple monitors to be plugged physically into that machine
<h16h> reisio: in other words, I am trying to remote to a laptop, but use both monitors from host machine
<reisio> h16h: what? :p
<nith1210> h16h: If you're ok with shared mouse/keyboard but different programs on laptop and host machine, you can look into Synergy.
<kenny__> Cool, very friendly. :)  The border for apps (specifically Firefox) is VERY thin.  Hard to grab.  Especially, using seamless mode.  Anyone know a way to get that thicker to make it easier to grab?
<reisio> h16h: you want a single "screen" stretched across two monitors, or vice versa?
<h16h> nith1210: not exactly what I need
<kenny__> Tried this, but doesn't work. "Another workaround is to hack the theme itself. For the Ambiance theme edit /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml and in the section starting <frame_geometry name="frame_geometry_normal" change left_width, right_width and bottom_height from 1 to 3."
<nith1210> kenny__: If you hold ALT then RIGHT click and drag, it'll resize a window no matter where you grab it
<h16h> reisio: i am remoting to a laptop running Windows 7 from my Ubuntu machine. Ubuntu has two monitors, the laptop obviously only has one
<sludgefrog> Why is ‘continue’ greyed out in the install dialog, page “install Ubuntu alongside windows 8” ,etc etc.?  It doesn’t matter what I choose.
<kenny__> this is for fool-proof end-users..so no keyboard combos.
<h16h> reisio: if i were running Windows on my host as well, I could enable that remote session to work across both monitors (extended desktop), not stretching or mirroring etc
<reisio> h16h: okay
<reisio> h16h: you can do that, yes
<reisio> h16h: you can have VNC start two X servers, or twinview or whatever it would normally for two monitors
<reisio> oh sorry the remote is Windows :p
<reisio> hrmmm
<h16h> so basically I'm looking for the "use All monitors" option found in mstsc (Microsoft), in some solution now that I've transitioned to Ubuntu =)
<squinty> nith1210,  two boxes here one running gnome3 and the other unity... neither responding to expanding on alt right click drag.  :)
<reisio> h16h: hrmmm, I guess you should check with xrdp first
<h16h> reisio: thanks
<Bashing-om> tj
<docmur> I have minidlna installed and for some reason only 13 folders out of 200 are showing up on my xBox, has anyone seen this?  I'm running 14.04
<daftykins> docmur: you shared 200 folders?
<docmur> well in minidlna, private to my network
<daftykins> docmur: why not put those 200 in one folder and share... one? :D
<reisio> h16h: I just read that 'realvnc has the use all monitors option', whether that applies to windows boxes too is another matter :) would still check xrdp first
<h16h> reisio: thanks reading now =)
<nith1210> squinty: try ALT + MouseWheel instead.
<reisio> h16h: so you wanted remote windows fake monitor one on real monitor 1, and remote windows fake monitor two on real monitor 2, same session?
<nith1210> squinty: ALT+MouseWheel on unity and gnome3, ALT+RightClick on KDE (atleast on my box)
<kenny__> anyone know how to make app (firefox specifically) BORDERS larger so that it's easier to grab for resizing?  No keyboard shortcuts please.
<daftykins> no idea, always seen that as an issue with Ubuntu though
<daftykins> can't believe it passes user experience testing
<kenny__> oh, so it's a known thing?
<kenny__> darn...
<daftykins> well, i'm familiar with it being a real pain to try and grab the window resize controls, yeah
<kenny__> my granny has a hard time resizing.
<daftykins> i don't know about being 'known' known :)
<h16h> reisio: yes, exactly. but i figured it out ..thanks to some searching
<h16h> reisio: using freerdp, i can do "xfreerdp -u username --no-nla -f RemoteIPAddress"
<h16h> it's the --no-nla that makes it work..no idea what that means but I'm about to find out lol
<daftykins> no network level authentication
<reisio> h16h: cool, is that even in the docs? :p
<reisio> my freerdp doesn't even have a man page :p
<reisio> although _usually_ rdesktop's man page applies
<h16h> reisio: well, not exactly lol, not that combination of options to make this work atleast
<squinty> i will second that on window resize being a pain too.
<reisio> h16h: how not?
<h16h> reisio: sorry it had nothing to do with --no-nla (disabling TLS), as long as I use -f (full screen), i get what I want
<h16h> reisio: i was getting a different behavior last night, wth..i must be confused
<reisio> oh...
<reisio> so just with -f it covers both monitors, but they act as separate monitors should?
<h16h> reisio: sorry ignore everything..LOL . FreeRDP is perfect. Exactly, it covers both monitors but behave as separate monitors as well with -f
<reisio> h16h: oh neat, I had no idea :p
<h16h> this is great. I like to come home and dock my laptop (just network and power), then remote into it from my main machine with nice huge 27" screens
<reisio> I'm sure anyone who'd used freerdp/rdesktop with two monitors could've told you that :p
<h16h> the dock is connected to a hardware vpn hence all this crap
<reisio> yeah, windows, crap :p
<h16h> lol
<h16h> Remmina doesn't work this way, that much I do remember
<reisio> well that's a frontend for rdesktop/freerdp
<reisio> who knows wtf it does
<reisio> it's true that freerdp is supposed to have newer fancies than rdesktop, though
<daftykins> tsk tsk language, reisio
<reisio> although I've only encountered one myself
<reisio> daftykins: tsk tsk boring commentary, daftykins
<daftykins> well, you should follow the rules, sir
<reisio> I don't know if I should, but I do, so...
 * reisio yawns
 * reisio goes to put something in the oven
<samthewildone> Question, I'm using gnome3-shell and wondered if there is a way to have the minimize / maximize button ?
<samthewildone> In Unity, Gnome2 and pretty much every other unix flavor has this built in...
<reisio> samthewildone: hard to imagine otherwise
<reisio> samthewildone: gnome-tweak-tool
<samthewildone> reisio, already did
<reisio> use eeet
<reisio> advanced settings
<samthewildone> reisio, where is this advance settings in gtt ?
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> arrangement of buttons?
<reisio> on the titlebar?
<reisio> change from 'close only'
<reisio> I wonder what on earth they were thinking :p
<reisio> must've wanted to promote some new alternative feature, like the exposé thing
<samthewildone> reisio, this is what i'm talking about > https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_rZKP9LDqUFRHMwN2lmUHJrTUE/edit?usp=sharing
<samthewildone> there is no minimize and maximize buttons...
<samthewildone> just a x
<reisio> yup, I knew what you meant :)
<reisio> pretty red/orange
<hydraidm801> I installed gnome3, it was meh, ppa-purged it. reinstalled unity. Now unity is all screwed up
<hydraidm801> how do I fix unity?
<samthewildone> hydraidm801, oh boy
<hydraidm801> I can't login without going to tty1 and entering setsid unity
<samthewildone> hydraidm801, you might have run into some errors...
<hydraidm801> I didn't realize unity was based on gnome
<samthewildone> what kind of errors you getting ?
<hydraidm801> icons are weird a mix of old gnome and unity
<hydraidm801> the whole not being about to login is frustrating
<nith1210> hydraidm801: black screen no lightdm?
<hydraidm801> I get a lightdm login screen but after I enter my password it does nothing
<nith1210> hydraidm801: have you checked /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: you removed Unity when you installed Gnome?
<k1l> hydraidm801: make sure .Xauthority in /home belongs to user:user
<hydraidm801> its django:django
<k1l> if that is your user its fine then
<hydraidm801> lightdm.log has interesting things but I don't know what they mean
<hydraidm801> it is
<nith1210> hydraidm801: what's your username?
<hydraidm801> django
<nith1210> hydraidm801: would you please pastebin lightdm.log?
<hydraidm801> k
<aukaicue> how do I get syntax highlighting in vim for golang?
<hydraidm801> http://dpaste.com/0DSNWV1
<Snake2k> aukaicue: https://github.com/fatih/vim-go maybe
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: I wonder if line 67 should've been --session=unity :|
 * nith1210 goes to log into unity to find out
<nith1210> brb
<nith1210> Mine says /usr/sbin/lightdm-session gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<nith1210> hydraidm801: When you're logging, there is a little icon at the top right of the login box, would you please click on that and select "Ubuntu (default)"?
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: Hmmm I wonder if "ubuntu-desktop" was erased when he removed unity as well...
<nith1210> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Bolt_Thrower138> lolz
<pentester> Hey
<pentester> i have a question..?
<nith1210> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pentester> i have blackbuntu and i tried a sudo apt-get update
<pentester> but its not working
<Ben64> only ubuntu is supported here, not other ones
<pentester> it is ubuntu
<Ben64> no, its blackbuntu
<pentester> well could you tell me how to fix it atleast
<Ben64> no, since it's not ubuntu, it isn't supported in this channel
<Wulframn> pentester: derivatives aren't supported here as they have their own bugs and issues we're not familiar with
<pentester> ok do you know a channel i could go to, to get help?
<Ben64> judging from the website http://www.blackbuntu.com/ i'd say nowhere
<tae1> hi everyone!
<tae1> good day everyone!
<k1l> !alis | pentester you can search with that
<ubottu> pentester you can search with that: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tae1> need your help guys
<daftykins> tae1: ask a question then
<JCT> so cool.
<penguin1> Hi Good Day Everyone!
<JCT> guess what windows 7?
<JCT> ubuntu is 2x better that 7!
<JCT> 14! 14! yay
<JCT> hi tux
<JCT> lol
<Snake2k> Linux Distros > Life
<nith1210> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JCT> oh.
<Wulframn> JCT: the enter key is not the space bar
<JCT> i'm sorry, maybe i should use one line.
<hydraidm801> Snake2k: Ubuntu-desktop is at newest
<JCT> version 14
<Wulframn> Just be careful or you'll be muted/kicked for flooding
<JCT> .... ok. i'm just talkative
<Ben64> JCT: you can be talkative in #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydraidm801> I don't have a time, network manager, or logout icon in the top right
<JCT> oh wowm i'll join that channel
<Wulframn> That's fine but 1) off-topic needs to go in the off-topic channel and 2) flood bots are a thing
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: Hmmmm weird, how many options for DEs do you get at the login screen?
<nith1210> hydraidm801: I recommend "sudo apt-get install tasksel", then run it with sudo and select "Ubuntu desktop"; if you're missing packages, it'll install them for you. After that it's log surfing
<hydraidm801> i have tasksel ...
<hydraidm801> ubuntu desktop is already checked
<penguin1> Hi All anyone can help me? I just want to ask about the  bash vulnerability (ShellShock)
<hydraidm801> i guess i can reboot and go to the login screen it will take me a few minutes to get back
<Sachiru> @Penguin1: What about it?
<Sachiru> @Penguin1: If your computer is behind a firewall you are protected against shellshock attacks from external sources.
<Guest89659> what is taskel for ?
<daftykins> selecting multiple package setups in one go
<daftykins> Guest89659: such as adding a desktop environment or web server
<penguin1> hi @Sachiru Is there any impact on other running services like mysql-server, apache2 , phpmyadmin, vsftpd when I update the bash program?
<Guest89659> daftykins: thanks
<hydraidm801> tasksel is for installing a server the easy way
<penguin1> @Sachiru using sudo apt-get update && apt-get install bash
<Sachiru> Assuming that the upgrade is done the proper way (via apt-get upgrade), I don't see any issues with other running services
<Sachiru> Unless you use some form of obscure voodoo magic with your Apache server.
<Sachiru> That relies heavily on a very specific version of bash, or relies on the bug that triggers the shellshock exploit
<hydraidm801> normal operations under apache  == voodoo magic
<Guest89659> how do you add facebook and twitter ?
<samthewildone> How do I add folders to bookmarks ?
<hydraidm801> lol wat?
<ahklerner> apt-get install facebook twitter
<roasted> herro
<k1l> Guest89659: can you rephrse?
<roasted> anybody know offhand how often Unity's search re-scans files? Just curious as I downloaded a file, searched for it, and the dash couldn't find it.
<penguin1> @sachiru actually i'm about to apply this on our live production server ubuntu server 10.04 lts, ubuntu server 12.04 lts
<penguin1> For Debian, Ubuntu
<penguin1> ==================
<penguin1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade bash
<penguin1>     or
<penguin1> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bash
<unopaste> penguin1 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Guest89659> k1l: sorry I meant in smuxi app, I guess wrong irc channel for that question
<jorge__> hello All
<liamoneillgordon> hello ubuntu pals
<Foxhoundz> Hello ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> I have a big problem with ubuntu server
<Foxhoundz> midway through the command line installation, it asks for a cdrom
<Foxhoundz> but this is an installation on a USB
<Foxhoundz> in 2014.
<Foxhoundz> What gives?4
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: might be a bad usb, try checking md5 and re-writing the usb
<Foxhoundz> Ben64: I tried two different USBs
<Foxhoundz> and redownloaded the ISO
<hydraidm801> back
<hydraidm801> at lightdm login screen there is no option to select Ubuntu(default) or classic or anything
<liamoneillgordon> welcome back!
<liamoneillgordon> is there any good ubuntu books out there?
<liamoneillgordon> for noobs
<hydraidm801> man
<Ben64> Foxhoundz: try writing it a different method
<hydraidm801> don't worry about ubuntu just learn *nix
<liamoneillgordon> haha, i am slowly!
<liamoneillgordon> thanks! i have a few books on it
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Do you know how to use "screen" or "tmux"? It might make logging out and in easier with irc (assuming you're using a terminal client).
<hydraidm801> yes
<Foxhoundz> I found a workaround online by basically mounting /dev/sdb under /cdrom
<hydraidm801> no I am using xchat
<hydraidm801> i can manage through tmux
<Foxhoundz> Buy a cheap vps and set up tmux and weechat
<Foxhoundz> you'll never go back
<hydraidm801> one thing i noticed is that at lightdm login screen I do have clock, network manager, volume ect in top right
<hydraidm801> I have a lot of vps's but I use rsync and do my coding in sublime and stay out of vim/tmux these days
<Foxhoundz> sigh...ok..another problem. After "Installing the system" phase on my Ubuntu server installation process, "Configure package manager" doesn't seem to do anything
<liamliam> what's sublime?
<nith1210> hydraidm801: The ability to swap between desktops is directly above the right side of the password box in the form of a small, circular icon.
<hydraidm801> nith1210: I know. But there isn't a small circualr icon at my login is what I am saying
<hydraidm801> liamlaim: sublime text is a text editor with IDE like functionality
<liamliam> oh, cool
<hydraidm801> i guess my next move is to install a new DM and reinstall unity
<samthewildone> what do I need to install to get my bluetooth headset working for audio playback ?
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Are you, per chance, still using GDM to log in?
<nith1210> hydraidm801: what's the ls -l /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<hydraidm801> nith1210: i wish, that went bye bye when I uninstalled gnome
<nith1210> hydraidm801: oh, gdm is easy to install and will work in lightdm's place.
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: Vim > Life
<nith1210> hydraidm801: I don't know if it will provide the same list of session though.
<hydraidm801> Snake2k: I've spent years making my vim.rc and I sit at sublime text and wonder why I wasted so many years
<Snake2k> hydraidm801: k :|
<hydraidm801> trying to install gdm .... holy dependency hell
<hydraidm801> is there a way to force aptitude to grab all dependencies of a package>
<Ben64> hydraidm801: what are you trying to do
<hydraidm801> install gdm
<Ben64> hydraidm801: why
<hydraidm801> gdm needs gnome-shell which needs gir1.2-mutter, lubmuter9c, gnome-shell-common
<hydraidm801> did you just get here Ben64??
<Ben64> "sudo apt-get install gdm" will install gdm
<Ben64> you don't have to worry about dependencies unless you're doing something very strange
<nith1210> hydraidm801: I didn't realize gnome-shell was included in that list.
<hydraidm801> don't have to worry about dependencies in a debian system ... lol
<nith1210> It is, I just didn't realize it was.
<Ben64> hydraidm801: i've been here for years. you were missing the clock and some other stuff in unity, not sure what you think gdm is going to do
<hydraidm801> basically unity is half broken
<Ben64> that still doesn't explain anything
<hydraidm801> this happened when I ppa-purged gnome
<Ben64> ah there we go
<Ben64> hydraidm801: so what is your end goal
<hydraidm801> to get unity functional again
<hydraidm801> apt-get update didn't work
<Ben64> why did you purge gnome
<hydraidm801> cause I didn't like gnome 3
<hydraidm801> I didn't realize unity was based off gnome at the time
<reisio> :)
<Ben64> hydraidm801: what version of ubuntu
<Snake2k> sudo apt-get install unity*
<Snake2k> :|
<Snake2k> Don't do that lol
<hydraidm801> 14.02
<hydraidm801> so how can i remove unity and reinstall ?
<xangua> Maybe you could start from the beginning hydraidm801
<xangua> Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hydraidm801> xangua, that just says I am at the newest
<hydraidm801> I think I need to remove it reinstall it
<nith1210> hydraidm801: My vote is still on gdm. You said your unity session works fine after you login right?
<hydraidm801> yeah but I have to "setsid unity" first lol
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Right, and given your lightdm log, lightdm is not starting the correct session. Given that lightdm is broken and now allowing you to switch sessions, my vote is another login manager.
<Ben64> gdm isn't going to change anything
<nith1210> Ben64: It does if lightdm is the issue.
<Ben64> its not
<nith1210> Ben64: If he logs into TTY and runs unity desktop with setsid he gets a sessoin and life is good.
<nith1210> *session
<hydraidm801> I can't install gdm it says I have held broken packages
<nith1210> hydraidm801: that might be the root issue then
<nith1210> hydraidm801: apt-get -f install
<Ben64> hydraidm801: can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hydraidm801> ...
<hydraidm801> http://dpaste.com/048M52A
<nith1210> hydraidm801: did you run apt-get -f install before that and if so, did it do anything?
<hydraidm801> no I didn't
<Ben64> hydraidm801: what ppas do you have
<hydraidm801> I wonder if uh what is it called xauthority is working?
<Ben64> ls -l /home/<you>/.Xauthority
<marcjs> hey, does a programm exist, that tells me the memory usage of a command? like `time myprogramm` it does: something like `memory myprogramm `. I want to run a programm and want at the end read out the memory used by this programm in my app.
<hydraidm801> policy kit authentication agent!
<daftykins> marcjs: watch it with top or htop
<hydraidm801> http://dpaste.com/2T4YD5A
<Ben64> hydraidm801: reinstall and be more careful next time, especially with apt-get purge
<marcjs> daftykins but I need to read it programmatically, means I need it at the end when the command is done
<hydraidm801> I can't reinstall it would take weeks to reconfigure all my dev servers
<daftykins> marcjs: ah, oh well no idea
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Something else you could try is re-adding the gnome3 ppa then trying to install gdm again.
<hydraidm801> that might work
<nith1210> hydraidm801: if your adiment about not reinstalling, just house them both and use one.
<xangua> hydraidm801: it looks like you have a PPA of gnome 3.12 still enabled, also you didn't say how you removed the PPA neither said what PPA
<hydraidm801> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<hydraidm801> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<hydraidm801> i ran those
<hydraidm801> apt-mark showhold
<hydraidm801> oops
<Ben64> you must still have conflicts with PPAs. good luck with that
<hydraidm801> this article is dangerous BTW http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/upgrade-gnome-3-10-ubuntu-13-10
<hydraidm801> thats how I got into this whole mess
<xangua> They always explain those PPA will likely break unity hydraidm801
<hydraidm801> I just always thought unity was it's own thing I didn't realize it was a part of gnome fork
<xangua> And that's why it uses nautilus, eye of gnome, etc.
<xangua> Gnome terminal ;-)
<hydraidm801> im going to install xfce and try to remove and reinstall unity
<reisio> hydraidm801: what does xfce have to do with that? :0
<hydraidm801> just want to have a stable DM before I break everything completely
<hydraidm801> i can't mount a drive
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Error message?
<hydraidm801> not authorized to perform operation
<nith1210> hydraidm801: did you forget to sudo?
<hydraidm801> this is in the file manager
<nith1210> hydraidm801: ahh, I can't help with Nautilus issues, sorry.
<hydraidm801> where do drives usually get mounted to?
<hydraidm801> mnt media and opt are empty
<nith1210> hydraidm801: is there /media/django (your username was django right?)?
<daftykins> hydraidm801: "df -h" will state current mounts, or even just "mount"
<nith1210> daftykins: I've always been confused, does that include gvfs mounts?
<daftykins> dunno
<hydraidm801> my /media/django is empty as well
<hydraidm801> ls
<daftykins> . ..
<hydraidm801> do I mount /dev/sda1 ?
<daftykins> hydraidm801: i'm very puzzled because i already said what to run to find out if the drive you're after is mounted, so how come you didn't get an answer?
<hydraidm801> oh that command didn't show any of my drives
<hydraidm801> just my linux partition
<daftykins> hydraidm801: are you in a booted install or a live session?
<hydraidm801> booted install
<daftykins> what's the disk you're trying to add? is it a one-time mount or permanent?
<Suzuya> I need help, I just installed Ubuntu and I downloaded the latest version of Skype, but I cannot do group voice chat or screen sharing
<hydraidm801> i have a few 2TB drives connected and using nautilus I don't have permission to mount them. Which is weird cause before all this gnome unity stuff happened I could
<hydraidm801> my user is in the sudoers list and I should be able to mount anything
<daftykins> Suzuya: pretty sure they removed screen sharing
<Suzuya> daftykins, really? It's supposed to work, it's like cloud based or something
<daftykins> err
<hydraidm801> Suzuya: Google Hangouts has a better screen sharing tool anyways
<daftykins> dunno then. i heard something about desktop sharing being removed
<daftykins> or something similar
<Suzuya> hydraidm801, nobody I know uses hangouts
<daftykins> hydraidm801: eh, i'd just run "sudo fdisk -l" to identify the disk + partition, "sudo mkdir /mnt/disk" then "sudo mount -t $filesystem /dev/sdx1 /mnt/disk" for example
<hydraidm801> do you know anyone that uses gmail?
<daftykins> where $filesystem = ext4, for example
<Suzuya> yes, but I'd rather not make them use hangouts
<Suzuya> whenever my friends try to share screens it says that im not supported
<apabbisetty> anybody around to help ubuntu install on fakeraid ? having issues in ubuntu seeing full size of the fakeraid partition
<hydraidm801> Suzuya gmail and hangouts are integrated together now
<Suzuya> hydraidm801, Okay? But it's not skype. I don't really care.
<hydraidm801> have you tried #skype ?
<Suzuya> did not know it existed
<daftykins> hydraidm801: i'm heading off now but try the above
<hydraidm801> k
<nith1210> Skype's most recent version claims to be for 12.04
<Suzuya> I guess it isn't supported on linux
<Suzuya> I just read that on their website
<nith1210> Suzuya: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/skype-no-screen-sharing-aftre-upgrade-to-ver-4-3-0-37-a-4175508993/
<nith1210> Suzuya: I wouldn't recommend removing .config though unless you're ok with loosing ALL your settings.
<Suzuya> nith1210, thank you
<nith1210> Suzuya: np, I'm installing skype now, I'll see if I can give you a more specific folder to remove to clear skype's settings.
<daftykins> just rename rather than delete
<daftykins> .config -> .configold
<nith1210> Suzuya: Sorry, I couldn't find anything specific, if you want to try it out then daftykins' suggestion is the best. Close skype, rename folder, start skype, test, put folder back.
<nith1210> Suzuya: The only settings I found were in ~/.Skype ; you might renaming that instead but if skype was a fresh install, it'll probably do the samething.
<Suzuya> nith1210, yeah I tried renaming the folder and starting up again and still I have those features disabled, I guess the website is correct that it doesn't work. I'll just have to use my windows for skype from now on.
<nith1210> Suzuya: I hate that feeling. Sorry we couldn't do more.
<Suzuya> nith1210, it's fine. probably microsoft's fault
<nith1210> Suzuya: Actually, on this one I blame skype.
<Suzuya> Now the only thing I have to figure is that somehow I installed Ubuntu's bootloader on my EFI partition, but somehow Windows 8 and GRUB/ubuntu are seperate.
<karex> Hi everybody, if you install (or just copy/extract) an application not by using apt-get or dpkg, where do you place it? "/opt"? "$HOME/.something"?
<reisio> karex: preferably /dev/null :)
<reisio> karex: $HOME/.something is probably the least awful way
<reisio> if it even allows that
<jengar> normally opt is used fo this
<nith1210> karex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<reisio> well, normally opt is used for things still done by the package manager :p
<reisio> if you keep it in ~/, you have a chance of being able to clean up its mess in future
<nith1210> karex: Although, I agree with reisio if it's for your own usage exclusively. If its for group usage, you may want to create your own package for it if you can (even if you don't distribute it).
<karex> reisio: nith1210 's link says "/opt can be used to store addition software for your system, which is not handled by the package manager."
<karex> If I use $HOME/.something, what is "something" usually named?
<nith1210> karex: Completely agree, says so in the doc; but it can be easier to manage in ~/ for one-off programs.
<hydraidm801> I fixed unity!!
<nith1210> karex: In the single user case, i'm not sure opt is worth it.
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Please do tell.
<hydraidm801> so stupid
<hydraidm801> I installed XFCE through tasksel
<hydraidm801> then I uninstalled ubuntu desktop
<hydraidm801> then in a XFCE session I installed unity through tasksel
<hydraidm801> hahaha!
<reisio> karex: you should use a package manager
<hydraidm801> everything is back to normal so back to work.
<hydraidm801> oh how do I change my icons back to ambience?
<karex> reisio: nith1210: Thank you.
<karex> reisio: Unfortunately not all apps I need provided in the repo.
<nith1210> hydraidm801: congrats
<nith1210> karex: nor me, hense why I suggested you package it yourself. That way you can ensure install is clean, uninstall is clean and it's properly integrated.
<reisio> karex: lies :p
<nith1210> karex: Either way, at this point it's philosophical and not support. /opt for no package manager.
<karex> nith1210: how complicated :D
<nith1210> karex: Package creation? It really depends on the software. If it's a tarball, it can be cake. If it's an installer and you do it properly... it can be... involved.
<nith1210> karex: do you plan to install this on more than one machine and for more than just your own usage?
<nith1210> karex: If no, don't worry about it. If yes: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<nith1210> hydraidm801: Not sure about the icons, sorry.
<karex> nith1210: yes, I've read parts of debian/ubuntu packaging before, and then I went sleepy reading it
<sludgefrog> My console windows (ctrl-alt-f2, for example) have a completely black screen. I think I have a video incompatibility. How do I force this to text mode?
<karex> nith1210: In home dir, how to name it? ~/.app ~/.bin/app ~/.local/share/app or ...
<nith1210> sludgefrog: I'm off but what (I think) you want is "nomodeset" in grub (/etc/default/grub). You should be able to google instructions. As always with grub, tread carefully.
<sludgefrog> nith1210:  thanks, will check it out
<nith1210> karex: I suggest ~/.bin/app as ~/.app is often used for settings.
<nith1210> ~/.local/share/app feels wrong but it could just be that I'm tired.
<nith1210> Happy hunting!
<jakejay> hello world!
<sludgefrog> nomodeset was it!
<sludgefrog> how do I kill X? sudo stop service lightdm does not work.
<Tim100> where can i download wreless drivers for my laptop acer aspire 5755g?
<Tim100> i am using ubuntu 12.04
<eeee> sludgefrog: sudo service lightdm stop
<Tim100> eeee where can i download wireless drivers for my laptop acer aspire 5755g?
<Tim100> i am using uubntu 12.04
<eeee> Tim100: check the dash > drivers
<Tim100> is there any way i can download them manually?
<VanessaE> ok folks, I'm sure this has been discussed to death, but there's so much outdated info and unanswered questions on the web that I'm lost.  Without invoking MakeMKV, AnyDVD, or anything involving ripping or Windows, can someone please tell me how to play a blu ray disc in Linux?  at this point I've got VLC, libaacs, libbdplus (compiled), and one or two libs.
<VanessaE> I'm able to play blu-rays, but if they have BD+, their video is garbled.
<VanessaE> audio thereof is still okay (if not BD+, the video plays fine)
<VanessaE> my reading seems to imply I'm missing some kind of "conversion tables"?  but nothing seems to explain how the heck to get these files, or whether I'm supposed to download them at all.
<sethj> VanessaE, while I don't have any blueray disks to tinker with, I doubt getting it to work is possible. A good How To Geek article here http://www.howtogeek.com/138969/why-watching-dvds-on-linux-is-illegal-in-the-usa/ explains the situation with DVDs and FOSS quite well.
<somsip> !dvd | VanessaE
<ubottu> VanessaE: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slyrus> so I can successfully log in with "ubuntustudio" on my 14.04 box, but if I choose "ubuntu" it hangs after entering my password. any suggestions?
<SchrodingersScat> so really we need to contact the ACLU, and fight for rights
<VanessaE> sethj: meh, DVDs are nothing new for me.  I'm a pretty well-read geek, but blu-rays are new territory for me.
<sethj> VanessaE, yes, I figured you would already know all that. What makes you think BlueRay disks are any different though?
<VanessaE> somsip: I'm quite aware; I've long since figured out DVDs, and I can play blu-rays now as well.  it's just this stupid BD+ crap.  I figured someone here had figured it out
<somsip> VanessaE: no idea myself. I was just aware of the factoid that might have had something helpful on it
<sethj> According to wikipedia  BD+ is just a newer form of encryption. Kinda resets back at square 1 for the whole crack DVDs thing.
<VanessaE> sethj: BD+ has allegedly been cracked, so I've read, but everyone seems to want to use those two programs I mentioned, or otherwise do it in Windows, all of which are out of the question for me
<VanessaE> i.e. I don't want to rip, let alone do it on Windows.  I just want to watch the discs in my lib.  Especially now that my home theater is currently inoperable.
<sethj> VanessaE: That doesn't really sound cracked to me :/  You said you have libbdplus?
<VanessaE> sethj: yep.
<VanessaE> got it from videolan's website.
<sethj> You don't by chance have any other BD+ disks to try do you?
<sethj> I'm betting libbdplus is just as hit and miss as libdvdcss was.
<VanessaE> sethj: I have somewhere around 50 discs.  I've tried only a few so far.  Some exhibited what looks like BD+ corrupted video (such as Silent Movie or Young Frankenstein), the others just work as long as I don't need menus (Amelie for example).  One I tried worked but wasn't too useful without menus (Star Trek:TOS season 1, disc 1)
<frankenstein> I'm old.
<aldair> hello
<VanessaE> I literally haven't had time to try my whole library - I just unboxed the drive today (it's replacing a failed unit)
<VanessaE> s/unit/DVD reader/
<sethj> Have you seen this VanessaE? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/BluRay
<VanessaE> yep, been there already
<viscera> Howcome for the same user account and block device, smartctl returns SMART data but GNOME Disks doesn't (disabled menu)?
<sethj> So basically you are just looking for these tables to decrypt the data, since you (apparently) don't have the right ones?
<viscera> Oh wait
<VanessaE> sethj: no
<viscera> Yeah, both are running as superuser
<VanessaE> sethj: I'm actually confused about that - some of the sites I've read claim it simply won't work, some say I need some kind of conversion tables (but then of course they don't say where they come from), and some say it should just work.
<VanessaE> I know dvdcss just works since it reads the keys from the disc, and a standalone bluray player does the same thing, that's why I'm confused as to what REALLY is needed here
<VanessaE> one page (I think it was from the Arch Wiki) implied getting them out of MakeMKV but that sounds totally wrong since the site for that package as neither a Linux version for download, nor an obvious separate package for those tables.
<VanessaE> so those tables sounds like the wrong thing.
<VanessaE> so I must be missing a library or somethinbg
<VanessaE> -b
<sethj> It's possible. From what I can gather they keep tweaking the spec as cracking gets better.
<VanessaE> yeah, that's what I read also.
<sethj> What about libblueray-git?
<slyrus> any suggestions on how to begin to debug the post-login window-manager hang?
<VanessaE> I haven't tried it from git yet.  I checked the commit log, but didn't see anything obvious there that suggested anything that would help.  I'll give that a shot later after the current movie is dun
<sethj> slyrus, take a look in /var/log/xorg.0.conf. All my hangs have been graphics card/driver issues.
<VanessaE> er..dun?  done*
 * VanessaE sighs at her horrible typing.
<VanessaE> (husband is busy watching a DVD at the moment)
<slyrus> sethj: ok, thanks. I'm trying to reinstall the nvidia drivers at the moment. perhaps that will force a reinitialization of the xorg.0.conf
<sethj> VanessaE, worth a try I guess. Looks to me like it is very hit and miss.
<sethj> slyrus, my bad, I mean /var/log/xorg.0.log, not .conf.
<sethj> It's a log file, not a configuration file, sorry.
<slyrus> ah, ok
<slyrus> i thought something looked funny...
<havanamintz> hey i'm mounting drive with sshfs and samba, how do i let these volumes sleep?
<havanamintz> mounting drives...
<havanamintz> they keep spinning
<Sachiru> @havana: It's supposed to automatically sleep if nothing's accessing it for an extended period of time
<Sachiru> Check if there's anything accessing it periodically first, me thinks
<Sachiru> Ensure that it *CAN* sleep because nobody's using it
<havanamintz> sachiru, you're probably right... i've been using crypto wallets, and it keeps the drives constantly active.. might be smart to go to ssd, just for life cycle
<Sachiru> Uh...
<Sachiru> TBH HDDs have a longer lifespan than SSDs, especially with regards to writes
<Sachiru> The gap is shrinking, though.
<joshuasm32> How would I keep an application running in the background after it has been closed, using Ubuntu itself (not within an application)?
<havanamintz> i know that... which is why im concerned that my big drive has been failing
<VanessaE> oh well, bbl.
<Sachiru> Also if it's small periodic writes like crypto wallets a HDD should be enough. The power draw of one or two drives writing data is relatively miniscule after all
<havanamintz> josheasm32 you could try screen
<joshuasm32> screen?
<joshuasm32> Is that an application?
<Sachiru> @havanamintz: If you really want to see if your drive is failing you can check its SMART status using smartmontools
<havanamintz> sachiru: i've had a large lacie volume mounted to my server for less than a year, and noticed it needs to be cycled now to mount properly
<joshuasm32> Synaptic has the following listing: screen - terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<joshuasm32> Is this what you are referring to?
<havanamintz> joshuasm32: screen is command line application for just what you may be needing
<havanamintz> screen -S screenname;
<joshuasm32> ok...
<joshuasm32> screenname, is it an application?
<havanamintz> screenname is the name of the screen session you're wanting to create
<havanamintz> i would look up the use of screen
<havanamintz> there are a few commands...
<joshuasm32> I apologize for any excessive questions, I am a Linux newb.
<somsip> !info screen | joshuasm32
<havanamintz> you are talking about running command line applications in the background?
<ubottu> joshuasm32: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0~20120320gitdb59704-9 (trusty), package size 613 kB, installed size 936 kB
<slyrus> well, that's lovely. now I can log in... at 640x480 only...
<joshuasm32> ...
<joshuasm32> I would like to keep thunderbird running.  Could I see an example syntax?  Thanks
<havanamintz> well i dont think screen is what you're looking for
<joshuasm32> Oh...
<havanamintz> sorry... screen is an app for command line
<somsip> joshuasm32: no. If it's closed, it's closed. If you minimise it, it's running
<havanamintz> for operating processes with terminal
<joshuasm32> I can't seem to find a good extension for it
<Sachiru> @havana: I see. Check its SMART status with Smartmontools then
<joshuasm32> Programs like pidgin can run through the messaging menu without being open
<havanamintz> there you go!... my ubuntu experaince is mostly headless
<joshuasm32> Is this possible to do?
<somsip> joshuasm32: they are open. They are just minimised (probably to the systray)
<joshuasm32> Right
<joshuasm32> I don't like having to keep a window open
<somsip> joshuasm32: minimise it then
<joshuasm32> I would like to be able to close thunderbird and still see notifications...
<joshuasm32> for new mail
<joshuasm32> i use alt+tab a lot, this is why
<havanamintz> sachiru — this is an os x server thats shelling our samba... so i will have to try that option out
<somsip> joshuasm32: unsupported: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/minimizetotray-revived/
<Sachiru> @havana: IIRC GSmartControl (gui for SmartMonTools) is available for OSX
<joshuasm32> ...I've used this in Windows, is this a functioning Linux version?
<joshuasm32> Thaks somsip
<somsip> joshuasm32: I did mention it was unsupported here
<joshuasm32> What do you mean by this?
<somsip> joshuasm32: you basically asked "does it work". It's not an official part of ubuntu, so you need to test it yourself
<joshuasm32> I do not believe it works...
<joshuasm32> No indictor
<joshuasm32> is this just because it is not supported?
<somsip> joshuasm32: ask the plugin developer
<joshuasm32> Alright.
<joshuasm32> I'm sorry for the intrusion.
<joshuasm32> One last time, to clarify, there is not a terminal command that allows you to run a program from the taskbar using Ubuntu itself?
<somsip> joshuasm32: that would be a function of the app (it must be attachable to the systray)
<joshuasm32> Thank you.
<akiva_> I ran a bash script full of sudo apt-get install commands
<akiva_> but I ran it as sudo
<yufw> can i intall beta now and upgrade to final release later?
<akiva_> and now, none of my programs will run
<akiva_> unless I run them in sudo
<somsip> yufw: yes, but suport for 14.10 is in #ubuntu+1
<akiva_> how do I fix this?
<somsip> akiva_: paste the script
<somsip> !paste | akiva_
<ubottu> akiva_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akiva_> sure
<kbasher> chmod 755 file_to_Execute
<yufw> somsip: thanks
<akiva_> somsip: I can't... the browser app is not letting me paste >:/
<chovy> how do i minimize a window?
<somsip> akiva_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat {filename} | pasebinit
<somsip> akiva_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat {filename} | pastebinit
<akiva_> somsip: okay
<joshua__> hello
<akiva_> somsip: its not working
<akiva_> somsip: I am getting an error with dpkg
 * akiva_ takes a screenshot
<Random832> Whenever I use a shortcut key with "alt" in any app, if I release the letter key before releasing the alt key, it opens some menu crap, how do i disable this
<Random832> er if i release the alt key first i mean
<Random832> like if i press alt-a, and it's <keydown>alt <keydown>a <keyup>alt <keyup>a, i get a weird menu
<Random832> how to fix
<Random832> (I refuse to accept "carefully press and release the keys in the 'right' order every time, because it's insane and no other OS in the history of ever has done this)
<somsip> Random832: press the keys properly. You would you release a modifier and expect the char key not to be recognised?
<Random832> somsip: The fact that I pressed a key while having the modifier down means it should not be interpreted as an isolated press of the modifier
<Random832> no other OS has ever done this
<Random832> it's pretty damn rare to bind actions to isolated modifier keypresses to begin with
<Random832> and it doesn't even happen for alt-tab, just for application alt-letter shortcuts
<akiva_> why won't this chat let me paste!!!
<akiva_> bah
<matty_r> use pastebin
<akiva__> somsip: http://ibin.co/1cJILIm4X6ia
<somsip> akiva__: firstly, there's nothign wrong with that script that I can see. Secondly, 14.10 is in beta and not supported here. Please join #ubuntu+1
<akiva__> somsip: fair enough
<Random832> somsip: the _normal_ usage of shortcut keys is to release all keys at the same time, rather than carefully in reverse order, once the desired action has taken effect.
<Random832> any system that does not support this is broken.
<Random832> ("at the same time" means the actual key release events may come in any random order)
<lotuspsychje> wich laptop brand would be the fastest on ubuntu to sell in stores?
<havanamintz> nasa
<havanamintz> ohhh in stores!
<tonph> hi all, just new with ubuntu bluetooth softwares, I am trying to set up my bluetooth in my ubuntu 14 box, but not showing up my devices in bluez softeware which I have installed
<tonph> how can i check if my hardware and software are right!
<tonph> am running ubuntu 14 64 bits
<wheeei> So is it impossible to create 3 partions for ubuntu and the same time runt windows 7 because that would equal 5 partions and MBR only supports 4 ?
<tonph> I can see this in lsusb : Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0a5c:4500 Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<wheeei> run*
<bubbasaures> what's the disc burner in ubuntu called
<squinty> brasero
<bubbasaures> thanks
<squinty> wheei: you can install linux in an extended partitions and make logical partitions inside that.
<LeviSmith> Hi, my system (Ubuntu 14.04) froze and when I tried to reboot, it is not starting. I am getting a screen with following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477217/ . Any help please?
<wheeei> squinty hm, so I create 1 primary for root and then 2 logical partions for swap and home?
<wheeei> squinty if I got 2 harddrives can I have 8 partions or is it still 4 ?
<squinty> wheeei: http://gparted.org/  has some good partitioning information.
<sgen> I just used "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" to list out my pps's so I can do some cleaning. what are all the duplicate ppas ending in .save ?
<LeviSmith> Hi, my system (Ubuntu 14.04) froze and when I tried to reboot, it is not starting. I am getting a screen with following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477217/ . Any help please?
<sgen> and can I remove them safely
<squinty> LeviSmith:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting   Busybox or Initramfs: GRUB 2 began the boot process but there was a problem passing control to the operating system. Possible causes include an incorrect UUID or root= designation in the 'linux' line or a corrupted kernel.
<LeviSmith> squinty: Any solution to that?
<arcsky> hello can anyone pls be nice and help me kill a process (logstash) ?
<squinty> sgen: easier, imho, to use Software Updates > Other Software tab and toogle on/off or remove the ppa's there
<penguin1> hi hello everyone!
<penguin1> need help!
<arcsky> i have tried to kill it but it never get killed, http://pastebin.com/H8wuRugh
<sgen> ok but is it save lol
<penguin1> how can I update bash of ubuntu 11.10 since the support already expired?
<squinty> sgen: do you mean "safe"?  yes. wouldn't suggest it otherwise
<penguin1> by the way this is ubuntu server 11.10
<penguin1> 64bit
<tonph> hi, I dont have windows, and uses ubuntu 14, and I am trying to set up my bluetooth but no luck, m using dell N4010.. any suggestions would be appreciated.
<tonph> ubuntu 14, 64 bit .. am on
<tonph> looks like ubuntu have depencies on the windows driver.>..
<tonph> :(
<eeee> penguin1: you have to change archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<sgen> to remove them manuall
<sgen> y
<eeee> penguin1: sudo sed -i 's/archive./old-releases./' /etc/apt/sources.list , should do it
<penguin1> hi @eeee what this command exactly doing?
<eeee> replacing archive. with old-releases.
<eeee> you can do it manually with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeviSmith> Hi, my system (Ubuntu 14.04) froze and when I tried to reboot, it is not starting. I am getting a screen with following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477217/ . Any help please?
<penguin1> i see @eeee
<penguin1> by the way @eeee do you have any link about this?
<Taehl_> Greetings, community. Don
<Taehl_> t suppose there's anyone here familiar with pyenv?
<penguin1> by the way @eeee does this resolves or patch bash vulnerability?
<eeee> penguin1: i have no idea if it's been patched for your release
<squinty> Taehl_:  might want to try #python channel
<penguin1> thanks anyway @eeee
<eeee> penguin1: you can install bash after modifying the sources.list , then test to see if it's vulnerable
<penguin1> ok I'll try
<penguin1> @eeee does it have impact to other running services like apache2, mysql-server, phpmyadmin after updating bash?
<Taehl_> Thanks, squinty.
<eeee> penguin1: these links might be of interest to you, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<eeee> penguin1: if you're apache2 is using bash to execute commands, etc. then the security is improved
<eeee> but physically updating bash will not update anything to do with apache2
<somsip> penguin1: 1.4 release patches previously fix vulnerabilities but there are 2 or 3 new ones pending
<vibvibgyor1> why ubuntu is provided with xterm?
<vibvibgyor1> if we have terminal already?
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1, it just is.  use the terminal you like or install the one you want.
<elisha> oh ok
<vibvibgyor1> but what is the role of xterm?
<elisha> hey guys is there an omegle for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1, terminal.
<vibvibgyor1> alright
<vibvibgyor1> thaks a lot
<LeviSmith> Hi, my system (Ubuntu 14.04) froze and when I tried to reboot, it is not starting. I am getting a screen with following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477217/ . Any help please?
<vibvibgyor1> I am running ubuntu 14.04 is it possible to get a upgrade to gnome 3.14?
<Ben64> vibvibgyor1: not without a ppa
<vibvibgyor1> Ben64, if I install required ppa package then?
<vibvibgyor1> is it possible?
<wheeei> squinty could you plz explain a bit more detailed, I've tried to google and search for this all day yesterday. I had a look at your link but couldn't find anything
<Ben64> vibvibgyor1: possibly, but its not recommended or supported here
<cfhowlett> vibvibgyor1, ppa's are not supported.  you break it, you fix it.
<vibvibgyor1> why is it not recommended...any effects?
<vibvibgyor1> ok
<vibvibgyor1> thanks
<Taehl_> I think I have an error related to the "make" program?
<leo> salve a tutti sono nuovo
<eeee> Taehl_: what's the error?
<eeee> paste anything relevant to missing libraries and such
<eeee> or use paste.ubuntu.com
<Taehl_> @eeee Here's the log it generated for me: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/XimCyUzMpLJM4UjAe8Sq/
<arcsky> none can help ...
<cfhowlett> !it | leo,
<ubottu> leo,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user_> hello
<user_>  
<user_>  
<user_>  
<user_>  
<user_>  
<user_>  
<unopaste> user_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cfhowlett> !patience | arcsky,
<ubottu> arcsky,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<arcsky> cfhowlett: ok
<LeviSmith> Hi, my system (Ubuntu 14.04) froze and when I tried to reboot, it is not starting. I am getting a screen with following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8477217/ . Any help please?
<awc737> Hello, if you scroll down, what is the "debian" File associated?
<awc737> is that to build a package for debian
<martinh_> \join #monetas-dev
<pali1> sudo qemu-i386 -L / .Skype
<pali1> i got this error: Error while loading .Skype: Permission denied
<pali1> with sudo same error, please help
<Almtesh> Hi everyone!
<Almtesh> I'm want to use vnc4server or tighvncserver witout password, how could I handle this?
<sgen> so ive gotten myself into a pickle
<sgen> I installed ubuntu mate and then decided I didnt like it
<sgen> So like an idiot i apt-get install'd unity and apt-get removed mate
<sgen> now I cant start a session
<sgen> I start my computer it loads to the mate loading screen allos me to type in my username and password and then says "session start failed"
<sgen> How can I fix this?
<lastleo85> login in recovery and install session manager
<syria> Hi , Please help I want to resize LVM partition but I am unable to do this using gparted,
<pali1> i try to run skype on a PC without SSE2
<pali1> i tried to run with qemu
<pali1> sudo qemu-i386 -L / .Skype
<pali1> but i got this error: Error while loading .Skype: Permission denied
<pali1> i tried with sudo too... same error, please help
<iptable> pali1, so why not just run skype natively? I believe skype is 486 compiled
<iptable> something is wrong with my timestamps...
<auscompgeek> pali1: are you sure .Skype isn't just a directory?
<pali1> iptable: since version 4.2, skype will run only on machines with SSE2 instruction set
<pali1> a workaround is to run skype in a virtual machine
<pali1> a guy is using qemu
<pali1> he has a video on youtube and for him it works
<pali1> auscompgeek: where is the skype executable?
<auscompgeek> pali1: `which skype`
<pali1> auscompgeek: which ive just installed
<auscompgeek> pali1: no no no. `which skype`
<auscompgeek> that wasn't a question.
<wheeei> If I got 16GB RAM do I still need a swap-partion?
<pali1> auscompgeek: i installed 4.3.0.37-1_i386
<Ben64> wheeei: if you need it or want to hibernate
<auscompgeek> pali1: as I was saying... I wasn't asking you a question
<wheeei> Ben64 ok, I just have this issue that I can't install ubuntu alongside windows because I need to create more than 4 partions >.< I don't get how people do it..
<Ben64> wheeei: you can create extended partitions to get around that limit
<iptable> pali1, so because someone recorded a youtube video you believe that he is telling the truth and it must work?
<pali1> auscompgeek: ty, now ive found it :P
<iptable> XD
<Mia> Guys, any htop alternative?
<Mia> htop doens't show memory usage in MB
<wheeei> oki Ben64 I'll google that, cheers. I think I find a guide on how to do it in win7, hope that will work!
<Mia> it just shows %
<pali1> iptable: this is my last chance to make it work on this old PC
<iptable> pali1, find an old version of skype and install it natively. running via an emulator will be slooooooooow (not just slow, sloooooow)
<pali1> now it doesn't give me error, just hangs after launching the command
<iptable> pali1, you are going to be trying to emulate an actual CPU feature :D Don't. get a version of skype that works for you.
<pali1> i will try, but i read that they wont allow to login with an older version
<iptable> pali1, from official docs, only video calling won't work without SSE2 on skype. have you actually tried installing and running skype without qemu? qemu skype will be too slow for video anyways
<Ca11um> In Ubuntu 14.04 is it possible to change the login screen so it prompts for a username and password? Eventually the system will have hundreds of users, so obviously a 'classic login' would be better than selecting your username from a list.
<auscompgeek> Ca11um: which DM?
<Ca11um> auscompgeek: sorry, DM? Not used to using Linux.
<iptable> which translates to: lightDM - standard - i.e. whatever came with ubuntu 14.04
<auscompgeek> Ca11um: display manager
<auscompgeek> iptable: probably, but gotta make sure :)
<Ca11um> Where can I find that information? It's Ubuntu 14.04.1 with the latest updates, running on a VMWare system.
<iptable> pali1, no, skype 4.2 won't work. it won't login, that's correct. skype 4.3 needs SSE2. early version of 4.3 (4.3.0) required SSE2 for video only. Now they implemented checks to allow only SSE2 machines to run the binary
<auscompgeek> Ca11um: are you using the normal (Unity) Ubuntu desktop release?
<iptable> pali1, basically: you are using microsoft bull* software which forces you to upgrade for no real reason other than $$$. Ms wants you to buy a new machine, meaning you will buy OEM version of windows 8.1 that comes with it automatically.
<iptable> pali1, and yes, qemu version is too slow to be called usable
<wheeei> Ben64 I've read the ubuntu-faq about the swap-file but their examples is for 1gb/2gb, If I got 12gb ram should my swap-file still be around 12gb in order to hibernate without a issue?
<iptable> wheeei, no. if you wantto hibernate, you need more than 12GB swap
<Ben64> wheeei: if you want to hibernate, swap needs to be equal or over the amount of ram
<iptable> wheeei, rule of thumb would be 1.5x.
<Ca11um> auscompgeek: Yes, the default
<pali1> iptable: since ive launced the command, it doesnt showed up till now
<iptable> wheeei, so for 12GB RAM, I would say 18GB swap.
<pali1> iptable: i need video calling on this old PC, what alternatives i have?
<wheeei> iptable really? that's not what the documenation says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<iptable> pali1, let it run for a few days. it will show up in a week or so... then try chatting lol
<iptable> wheeei, if you swap stuff out (and it does swap out, even if you are not over ram), suddenly your hibernate will not work. minimum I would advise for hibernation to work at almost all times would be 14GB or SWAP.
<pali1> iptable: anything else beside skype?
<iptable> pali1, your choices are: upgrade or not use skype
<auscompgeek> Ca11um: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM then
<iptable> pali1, google hangouts is one
<wheeei> iptable ok, I will go with your recommendation
<Mia> any top or htop alternative for monitoring through ssh?
<iptable> wheeei, but with a 12GB-RAM machine I don't believe you can't spare 18 or 20GB for swap to make sure it ALWAYS works with hibernation.
<iptable> Mia, what's wrong with running top through ssh?
<karex> iptable: swap now can be in the file, so if I don't need hibernation, is there any reason to make a swap partition?
<iptable> karex, the user specifically asked for hibernation actually
<karex> iptable: this is a different question
<iptable> karex, also, files do get fragmented, so swap on partition will give you better performance.
<karex> iptable: :D not his/her questioin
<wheeei> iptable well I was going to only use 100gb for linux including home. I guess 30gb for root 18gb for swap and the rest for home
<iptable> karex, then again, if you use ext4 and force a continous trunk of space, shouldn't be an issue. with 12GB of RAM you should never run out (unless you use chrome :P)
<iptable> karex, on my laptop, on which i do NOT hibernate, I got 8GB RAM and 2GB swap and it works. If I run a huge process count for extended periods of time, including virtualization, it does get close though...
<auscompgeek> Mia: htop does show RAM usage in MB.
<iptable> so does free -m :P
<__unik> hello. How can I use a superadmin privileges command in system() function?
<__unik> <__unik> I want my program to update the system: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iptable> wheeei, yes, that will be perfect for root, swap and home size.
<iptable> wheeei, you can stuff any large files on your ntfs which ubuntu does support
<karex> iptable: "I got 8GB RAM and 2GB swap and it works" does "it" refers to hibernation?
<wheeei> yeah that was my plan, thanx!
<iptable> __unik, you are creating a command to not have to type apt-get update && apt-get upgrade?
<iptable> karex, no, "it" refers to system. I don't use hibernation and it would not work.
<karex> iptable: oh i see
<__unik> iptable: no, I am doing a C++ application. I want it to update my system
<auscompgeek> Mia: (well, actually, htop chooses the most convenient units to show RAM usage, usually either KB or MB)
<__unik> iptable: system() function is used for terminal commands
<__unik> but I doesn't work with sudo
<iptable> __unik, so you are writing an application in C++ to run 2 external commands?
<Ca11um> Thank you very much, auscompgeek
<Ca11um> It's all working as intended now.
<sonne> why is the default scheduler on ubuntu desktop deadline rather than cfq?
<auscompgeek> Ca11um: not a problem.
<__unik> iptable: yes
<iptable> __unik, of course it doesn't work with sudo. sudo needs interactive password AND also elevates permissions. for safety, you need to run your applicaiton as sudo /you/app
<iptable> __unik, can't you do it in bash?
<Mia> auscompgeek, how to set it to show in mb
<Mia> I mena, per-process
<iptable> __unik, you could setup sudoers to not ask for password when you type in: sudo /your/useless/c/app
<Mia> in the table
<auscompgeek> Mia: it does by default
<iptable> Mia, what's wrong with top/htop/atop/iotop?
<iptable> for monitoring
<Mia> iptable, auscompgeek I can't seem to make it
<Mia> to show the table in MB
<Mia> rather than percent
<__unik> iptable: I am developing it, I don't want my users to write that code line whenever they want to open my app. Yes thanks for your suggestion, I will try bash
<Mia> let me send a screenshot
<auscompgeek> Mia: it *does*. it shows % and exact amount at the same time *by default*.
<Ben64> __unik: whats wrong with just typing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ??
<Mia> http://img.ctrlv.in/img/14/10/02/542d08fadd9fc.png
<Mia> auscompgeek, here is my ss
<iptable> __unik, no, if your users want to elevate permissions, they should type a password in.
<iptable> __unik, it's called security
<iptable> __unik, otherwise you are doing them and yourself great danger and breaking the way things should work...
<auscompgeek> Mia: yup, that's the default setup. it's showing RAM usage of each process just fine.
<Mia> aukaicue, it doens't show in mb values
<Mia> it shows in percent
<__unik> iptable: yes, of course, but doing it at opening is not the true time
<Mia> auscompgeek,
<Mia> ^
<iptable> __unik, if you do insist, you can (not in bash, but on C app) set a suid flag so when you run your app, it will automatically set it's UID to root. Then you can system() apt-get update && apt-get upgrade without the need for sudo.
<auscompgeek> Mia: here's a good explanation of htop that I found, please read this. http://www.deonsworld.co.za/2012/12/20/understanding-and-using-htop-monitor-system-resources/
<__unik> iptable: yes, thanks.
<Ben64> __unik: seriously, why waste time and make that at all
<JediMaster> I've got three 14.04 machines talking to each other. One is running Redis, the other two Redis clients. On the syslog of the redis server, I can see [UFW BLOCK] .... DPT=6379, which is the port for redis. Despite this, it appears to work and I can telnet to that port from the clients without being blocked. Strange. However, every few days there one or two minutes where it does actually appear to be blocked, or at least can't get connected. UFW
<JediMaster> has a rule to allow everything from the client IPs (the ones listed in SRC= in the UFW syslog block reports), so why is UFW reporting them as blocked?
<Mia> auscompgeek, I know
<Mia> don't you see that it, too, shows in %
<__unik> Ben64: thanks for answering sir. But you didn't know what my question is.
<iptable> Ben64, apparently his users are too stupid to type in their password when they run sudo apt-get update. and too stupid to type that in...
<JediMaster> And when the client can't connect to the server, it's the same on both clients
<Ben64> <__unik> <__unik> I want my program to update the system: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iptable> __unik, no, I still don't know why bother making everyone's life difficult
<Ben64> i can read perfectly fine. it still doesn't make any sense
<Mia> aukaicue, oh so the virtual mem. is that?
<Mia> VIRT
<__unik> iptable: me?
<iptable> __unik, yes. you. why are you doing that? they users have to type in a command to upgrade, one that everyone who uses CLI to upgrade should know. WHY bother?
<iptable> __unik, if you want to run that command at boot, you are still not doing it right. all you have to do is put it in rc.local or in crontab as @reboot. not write bash scripts or C programs XD
<__unik> iptable: I apologize I am not trying to bother anyone. You will need that when you are creating stuff like Ubuntu software center
<iptable> __unik, no, you got me lost. break user's computers with upgrades they didn't want?
<iptable> some users might want NOT to upgrade their packages for one reason or another...
<iptable> and upgrading is NOT needed to install apps
<__unik> iptable: My program will only do that when the user ask
<auscompgeek> __unik: why are you writing yet *another* (and probably horrible, by the sounds of the conversation) apt frontend? we already have Synaptic and aptitude...
<iptable> __unik, apt-get update; apt-get install whatever <= will upgrade all dependent packages to install what you need.
<iptable> __unik, but the tool for upgrades is already there. it's called apt-get. and software centre too!
<iptable> why make another app to call the first one!
<__unik> lol sorry you guys. I gave up.
<__unik> thank you
<iptable> auscompgeek, and software centre - or 5 software centres I found so far actually :D
<jpentland> Hi, I am trying to execute a binary (which has no parameters and that I can't recompile), but when running with strace I see it's missing the file "/lib/ld-linux.so.2". Is there a package I can install to get this file, or perhaps I need to create a symlink to a different "ld-linux.so.X"?
<auscompgeek> iptable: and ubuntu's update manager...
<iptable> jpentland, do you have the file? ls -l /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<eeee> !find ld-liux.so
<ubottu> Package/file ld-liux.so does not exist in trusty
<eeee> !find ld-linux.so
<Ben64> that file is in libc6
<ubottu> File ld-linux.so found in libc6, libc6-armel-armhf-cross, libc6-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-armel-cross, libc6-armhf-cross, manpages, manpages-fr, manpages-ja, manpages-pl
<iptable> auscompgeek, ah yes. I like cinnamon software centre myself :D
<jpentland> iptable, no the file isn't there
<iptable> jpentland, ls -l /lib/ld-linux.so*
<iptable> the user will already have libc or his system wouldn't work
<jpentland> iptable, still nothing - locate ld-linux.so shows me "/usr/share/man/man8/ld-linux.so.8.gz"
<Ben64> jpentland: so what system are you running
<jpentland> iptable, and yeah I tried installing libc6 but I had it already -
<jpentland> Ben64, Ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> jpentland, what's the architecture?
<jpentland> iptable, x86_64
<eeee> jpentland: do you have /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 ?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install libc6:amd64 libc6:i386 libc6-dbg:amd64 libc6-dev:amd64 libc6-i386
<iptable> :)
<jpentland> iptable, yes i have that
<eeee> jpentland: try to copy it to /lib/ so that your binary works, if you can't set any arguments or recompile
<bcvery1> I'm trying to set up a network printer (windows network) using system-config-printer on 14.04, I getting this error: pastebin.com/9jT1i9Qv
<jpentland> Ben64, you are probably right that I need to install the 32-bit libs
<iptable> jpentland, the binary is 32 bit one. you need to also install libc6:i386 to get 32-bit library for libc
<jpentland> iptable, yeah I'm trying that now
<iptable> jpentland, run Ben64 command. that  will resolve this issue. you might need ot install more 32 bit libs after that. but yeah, that's the way
<jpentland> iptable, ok thanks
<iptable> jpentland, and don't use locate. it's not reliable, as you can see. always use find for full results. sudo find / -name "ld-linux.so*"
<jpentland> iptable, yeah I don't expect it to return everything, I just normally run it first time round because its faster. If it doesn't return anything I know I can always try find later
<auscompgeek> iptable: that find command wouldn't have found the library either
<eeee> auscompgeek: it does
<auscompgeek> eeee: I believe ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 doesn't match ld-linux.so*
<jpentland> I wonder why Ubuntu/Debian are still referring to x86_64 as amd64
<eeee> auscompgeek: ah, my mistake, i thought it was ld-linux*
<iptable> auscompgeek, good point :D ld-linux*
<auscompgeek> iptable: in which case `locate ld-linux` would probably have found it as well :P
<iptable> auscompgeek, although my "find" was : type in /lib, press tab-tab, type in x86_, press tab, type in ld-li, press tab tab :D
<jpentland> n
<eeee> auscompgeek: it wouldn't
<eeee> auscompgeek: locate -r ld-linux* , would though
<eeee> nevermind
<eeee> :P
<landau> hi, in my fstab I have this line:
<landau> UUID=E0F2098BF20966DE   /media/ACER ntfs-3g     defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0     0
<landau> how to allow exec permissions for files?
<hui> how can I set combination key to switch between specified programs to make work easier? Is there a software to achieve this?
<eeee> hui: alt+tab
<OerHeks> landau, ntfs is not posix, so there is no way to set a file as executable
<landau> ohhh... :(  I need files execution
<hui> I open many program,,but I only want two of them for example ,others work background..
<eeee> landau: http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/
<eeee> i think you need to add exec to the end of the line
<iptable> landau, there *is* a way
<landau> iptable, really??
<iptable> landau, on ntfs, if a file is .com or .exe, the file with automatically be marked as executable due to extension.
<iptable> it's a workaround
<landau> ok i'll try it
<iptable> I wonder if one can give ntfs mount option to get all files to be executable. what's dmask/fmask?
<eeee> landau: add exec to the end of the line ( it has to be the last option on the line )
<eeee> UUID=E0F2098BF20966DE   /media/ACER ntfs-3g     defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,locale=en_US.UTF-8,exec 0     0
<landau> iptable, .exe non works :(
<iptable> landau, or change the fmask. fmask is file mask for what permissions should files have by default. change to 027 from 137 and you all files will be marked as executable
<landau> eeee, i'll try that...thanks!
<iptable> I'm not sure ntfs driver supports exec. We will know soon :D
<onla> hey. how do I change the window manager in lubuntu? In ubuntu I read it is storing info at /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/"YOURSESSION" but I don't have that in lubuntu
<landau> iptable, yes, 027 might be a solution, but i don't like to have all files executable
<iptable> landau, you do not have a choice. either all executable or none
<eeee> landau: try adding the exec, it might work
<Ben64> landau: how are you planning on executing exe files anyway?
<rom1504> YoLtA is starting unsolicited query, talking about intelligent design, anybody up to ban him ?
<iptable> landau, ntfs does NOT support posix permissions, so you cannot choose which file you want to be executable
<Ben64> rom1504: i'm not seeing anything
<rom1504> fine hopefully he's just doing that with me
<eeee> landau: add exec , give it a shot brotha
<iptable> rom1504, not on the channel he is now
<iptable> not
<landau> Ben64, I usually use ./file.exe
<Ben64> landau: ok, but exe files are for windows, not linux
<rom1504> iptable: ? #ubuntu is the only channel he is in
<iptable> landau, for windows files you mean wine ./file.exe ?
<OerHeks> !pm | YoLtA
<ubottu> YoLtA: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<iptable> rom1504, and not talking on it. not a single line I can see.
<eeee> landau: add exec, it's on my responsibility
<eeee> flyyyyyy
<iptable> eeee, exec seems to make .exe files executable
<iptable> landau, ^
<iptable> on ntfs that is
<iptable> so you could try that
<iptable> landau, you do realise you cannot run windows exec files under linux and that you need wine or an emulator?
<landau> eeee, I'm editing fstab
<landau> iptable, yes I know i can't exec windows files... :)
<iptable> ok
<eeee> landau: it has to be at the end
<rom1504> iptable: yes ofc he's just taking names here
<landau> ok, how to remount partition without reboot?
<iptable> rom1504, ignore list? tell him to talk to me as I am interested. I run a ##troll for demented people with psych issues too :D
<iptable> rom1504, go for it. troll the troll
<Caroga> landau, mount -a
<iptable> landau, or mount -o remount,exec /path/where/it's/mounted
<iptable> landau, that will temporarily add exec just on this occation to test. no need to change fstab
<eeee> landau: sudo mount -o remount,defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,locale=en_US.UTF-8,exec /media/ACER
<iptable> eeee, won't -o remount,exec just add exec and take the rest from fstab?
<iptable> I need to test that
<landau>    ok I'm triyng
<iptable> eeee, it does indeed ;) mount -o remount,exec takes all options from fstab and adds exec to the end
<iptable> eeee, mount -o exec,remount adds exec to the beginning it seems. quite cute
<rom1504> iptable: :D
<eeee> ok, cool
<iptable> rom1504, patience. annoy them so much with pointless responses that they will want you to stop :D I'm cruel like that. It appears I was born a troll but never utilised the power :D
<landau> I reboot...stay toned
<eeee> iptable: i'm toned, are you toned?
<iptable> yup, toned 100%
<iptable> it's the sun that keeps me toned ;)
<eeee> hehe
<landau> eeee, not works :(
<landau> this is my line: UUID=E0F2098BF20966DE /media/ACER ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=027,fmask=137,locale=en_US.UTF-8,exec 0 0
<iptable> landau, change fmask ro 027 or remove it at all! fmask locks permissions, so exec and nothing else will work
<iptable> landau, with fmask removed, exec *might* work. with fmask set to 027 all files will be set with executable flag. your call what you want to test and use
<landau> ok thanks!
<mario55> ciao
<mario55> bb
<Caroga> o/
<Caroga> Got a question about using ACL.
<Caroga> I have a group container three (application) users which I want to give full access to /cloud/media.
<Caroga> Can I put the ACL persistency to group:group instead of owner:group ?
<Caroga> on that folder that is.
<Caroga> containing*
<Caroga> anyone ?
<iptable> Caroga, permissions are user:group
<kk_drop> my menu_item_delete($mlid) not working when $mlid is view path. I must use normal query to remove link from database
<Caroga> iptable, then giving that group full access is already enough ?
<iptable> Caroga, I got no idea what you mean by group:group. it's user:group. you can use ACLs to give permission to more groups to a directory/file.
<iptable> Caroga, yes. if a user belongs to that group and you give full access to that group, the user can change files in that dir.
<Caroga> iptable, no matter who the owner is, if the group is there and with full access, then it's no problem ?
 * iptable goes to figure out how to inflate his bicycle tyres on the weird connect they got. wtf is presta?
<vitimiti> Hi
<iptable> Caroga, no. If the permission flags say group has rwx for group X, then no matter who is the user
<iptable> Caroga, you need group ownership and access (chmod-type acl too).
<Caroga> iptable, okey, because user1 will create a folder inside that mount, which will have user1:group. Since user2 is member of group, it will have no problems doing whatever he needs to do with that folder then.
<iptable> Caroga, outside acl you would do: chmod 770 /test; chown -R user:group /test <= that would make the dir and all files belong to user:group and give full rwx permissions to the user and anyone who is member of said group
<Caroga> Ofcourse I will setup ACL on that mount as well.
<iptable> Caroga, as long as user1 gives rwx permission to the group
<iptable> Caroga, default permissions, unless defualts are changed, are 755 (rwx for user, rx for group and all)
<Caroga> iptable, that's the point, I dont want user1 to be setting all these rights everytime, I need it to be persistent, that's why I thought I needed ACL for.
<iptable> Caroga, find ouot how to change defualt permissions on a directory. That's as far as I can go with this.
<iptable> Caroga, no, you need default permissions for new dirs/files to be adjusted
<iptable> Caroga, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1314/how-to-set-default-file-permissions-for-all-folders-files-in-a-directory
 * iptable really goes now
<Caroga> iptable, thanks for the tip, I will search on how to do so
<Caroga> iptable, thanks for the url and your time.
<iptable> Caroga, and this one: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/applying-default-permissions-for-newly-created-files-within-a-specific-folder-605129/
<Caroga> iptable, that's applying ACL :D
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<CoolCoder> I have installed New version of Ubuntu 14.04, once logged in, i found there are some updates available. I clicked to update. after few mins, when I try to login, I gets message Incorrect login! Nice work!
<iptable> Caroga, that's applying default group/user permission on newly created files/dirs using acls. that will work for you. happy reading :)
<cfhowlett> CoolCoder, wrong login name or wrong password.  one or the other.
<Caroga> yes thank you very much iptable !
<CoolCoder> it was the login box to enter the password. I have already logged in to same user and with same password to click on update.
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<cfhowlett> CoolCoder, ??? your description is confusing.  you say you can't login ... but you have logged in ...
<CoolCoder> I have explained. I have logged in to system after installation. then given for update as notified. after few mins, I have logged in again, so it was downloading the update. few mins later, again login box came, and when i tried to enter password to check the progress. it says wrong password
<CoolCoder> hope its clear
<cfhowlett> CoolCoder, those multiple logins make little sense.  suggest your reboot and then use the terminal to complete and monitor your updates.
<daliak_> hello
<guest-44> hi
<daliak_> i have installed xubuntu 12.04
<daliak_> on an older pc
<daliak_> while installing from live cd
<daliak_> it freezed for a couple of times
<daliak_> it has now restarted and I am at the login screen. it hasn't remembered the layout i have applied for in the installation, and it doesn't recognize the password i gave it
<guest-44> i'm using mythbuntu 14.04. my computer freezes when firefox is running for some time(with default kernel it happened even without firefox running). i think this happens since i upgraded to 14.04. i tried with 3.16.3 kernel but still freezes. syslog shows no sign of warnings/errors when freeze occured. anyone knows how to fix this?
<cfhowlett> !password | daliak_,
<ubottu> daliak_,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Mia> is there  a point to use the sudo command when you're already the root user ?
<CoolCoder> cfhowlett, I am not able to login now. I am sure about my login and password. I am a normal user. Can you give me any link to know how to reset the password without login? I have googled and they says when we press Shift key on rebooting, we will get a recovery screen. for me nothing. it goes to login screen again
<cfhowlett> !password | CoolCoder
<ubottu> CoolCoder: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<CoolCoder> the root password is what I am trying to login. username and password same. plts & plts
<CoolCoder> nothing is working now!
<cfhowlett> CoolCoder, the exact key to boot into recovery might be specific to your machine. experiment: alt, shift, ctrl  ...
<cfhowlett> !root | CoolCoder, root password?
<ubottu> CoolCoder, root password?: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<CoolCoder> "it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password" - ? How can I get the terminal screen? its ok, i will try reinstalling again from starting. Thanks
<OerHeks> guest-44, hard to say what could be wrong, roll back that 3.16.3 kernel as it is not supported
<cfhowlett> CoolCoder, reinstall is unnecessary.  (this ain't windows!)
<daliak_> cfhowlett, i tried
<daliak_> nothing happens
<daliak_> when i press shift at booting
<guest-44_> re, i got disconnected. did anyone answer to my question?
<OerHeks> guest-44, hard to say what could be wrong, roll back that 3.16.3 kernel as it is not supported
<guest-44_> OerHeks: you mean 3.13?
<guest-44_> OerHeks: i had 3.13(default) in use before. then it froze even with no firefox running
<OerHeks> after rollback, try memtest86 to see what is wrong with your ram first
<guest-44_> OerHeks: if i had to guess i would say it's the graphics driver. it caused lockups in the past. but these lockups showed errors in syslog if i recall correctly.
<guest-44_> (or Xorg.log) don't know
<Alive> I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and have run into a kernel panic. I cant boot my system now. I have two choices, find the problem and fix it or re-install. Re-install is a HUGE job since this system has many many configurations, its a development laptop for Webdevelopment, Android Development, c and c++ and more...
<cfhowlett> Alive, or reboot into advanced options and choose older kernel
<CoolCoder> cfhowlett,  (this ain't windows!), windows never shows such errors. Sad to say, for a normal user, its a bad experience. after update he cant login to the system or cant do anythnig! I can understand this is opensource etc.
<Alive> chhowlett, thank for the try, however this sistem will not boot up even when trying advanced options... I get the same kernel panic.
<Alive> cfhowlett,
<Alive> *
<cfhowlett> Alive, ah, that's ... bad.
<guest-44_> Alive: older kernel doesn't work? weird :o
<daliak_> cfhowlett, i have tried pressing both shift and esc
<guest-44_> Alive: but you can always boot a livecd and save your work
<daliak_> @cfhowlett nothing happens, tho
<cfhowlett> daliak_, "tab" ...
<cfhowlett> Alive, what guest-44 waid ...
<cfhowlett> *said*
<Alive> cfhowlett, I have actually tried an older kernel by renaming the vmlinuz link in the root manually. Same kernel panic message.
<daliak_> @cfhowlett i tried tab, no result. i don't even see the grub thing at booting.
<Alive> guest-44 I can save my work, but this system has loads and loads of configs and installs on it. Not all is lost, but I am trying to find the reason for the kernel panic so I can rather perhaps just fix that.
<cfhowlett> Alive, this is above my pay grade.  ask in channel.  I'd be backing up and reinstalling at this point.
<Alive> cfhowlett, yeah well thats my last resort.
<Alive> I am hoping that some ubuntu expert would be able to read the kernel panic message and perhaps deduce the reason.
<cfhowlett> daliak_, press "shift" CONTINUOUSLY to get grub ...
<Alive> or something.
<daliak_> @cfhowlett that doesn't work either
<brew> Hi, i have been looking everywhere to find info on how to get ubuntu 14.04 LTS automatically mount a partition named DATA at bootup... any feedback on this please?
<cfhowlett> daliak_, don't know what else to suggest ... sorry
<eeee> brew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<daliak_> @cfhowlett thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<brew> thank you eeee
<eeee> brew: no problem
<michele__> why if i delete .desktop file it remove also from the lateral bar?
<TheBigDeal> How to make phone calls using RJ11 in ubuntu?
<searching> ubuntu apache2 cgi-bin not working
<searching> it shows all script code in web browser
<TheBigDeal> searching, sudo service apache2 restart
<TheBigDeal> or stop and than start
<searching> I get sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<TheBigDeal> that works too
<searching> the same
<searching> It shows my script code in browser
<TheBigDeal> searching, PHP?
<searching> or if I put file.py try to download the file
<searching> php script is working
<TheBigDeal> what scripts are not working?
<searching> python an cgi
<TheBigDeal> hm python i have no idea, i thought you talking about php
<TheBigDeal> :(
<TheBigDeal> searching, what's in sudo tail -100 /etc/httpd/logs/access_log?
<TheBigDeal> 'sudo tail -100 /etc/httpd/logs/access_log'
<searching> cannot open ‘/etc/httpd/logs/access_log’ for reading: No such file or directory
<somsip> TheBigDeal: searching: /var/log/apache2/
<TheBigDeal> sudo tail -100 /var/log/apache2/access.log
<searching> I have virtualhost
<iptable> searching, by default, even if you use vhosts, all logs will be in /var/log/apache2
<searching> yes
<iptable> searching, you would have to configure a different location yourself (and quite badly put it in /etc...) for them to be there
<searching> 127.0.0.1 - - [02/Oct/2014:13:45:15 +0300] "GET /cgi-bin/index.cgi HTTP/1.1" 200 339 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:31.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/31.0"
<TheBigDeal> searching, look at the 'access.log' and 'error.log' maybe you can find something useful out there
<iptable> searching, if a module is not working, try turning it on
<iptable> searching, have you done a2enmod on the correcct modules and restarted apache?
<searching> no
<iptable> searching, so the reason for the module not woriing is simply the fact you did not turn it on
<iptable> searching, ls /etc/apache2/. you will find 2 dirs available modules and enabled modules. check there and a2enmod the modules you want enabled
<iptable> then restart apache
<searching> if I put index.php in cgi-bin it works
<searching> if I put python try to download it when I access
<searching> web
<searching> something is wrong with the config
<iptable> searching, did you install python?
<searching> yes
<searching> python works
<TheBigDeal> :)
<iptable> did you enable execcgi and .py files on the given dir in your confis?
<iptable> searching, check this: http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/129-servers/757148-configuring-apache2-to-run-python-scripts
<searching> ok
<TheBigDeal> 02nd October 2014 10:52 GMT searching get python to work :P
<TheBigDeal> or not yet?
<searching> no
<iptable> TheBigDeal, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apache2+enable+python :P
<searching> I think is addhandler or sethandler?
<TheBigDeal> iptable, :)
<TheBigDeal> iptable, but why for me?
<iptable> searching, as per the link I gave you. you need to add the handler and enable ExecCGI (+execCGI)
<iptable> TheBigDeal, oh, I just like the website :P
<iptable> searching, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=apache2+enable+python
<TheBigDeal> iptable, oh, lmgtfy?
<iptable> TheBigDeal, Let Me Google That For You. yes. I love it :D Especially if the first result is the answer to one's question
<iptable> searching, also cgi can be unsafe. use dedicated handler for best results, like libapache2-mod-php and libapache2-mod-python. that's how people do it. sanity be with us all :) Link to that: http://www.howtoforge.com/embedding-python-in-apache2-with-mod_python-debian-etch
<TheBigDeal> iptable, Oh yeah, that's really useful for the idiot and the lazy
<iptable> TheBigDeal, mostly for the lazy and unknowing. Doesn't help idiots. But yes, kind of a "have you tried typing the few words into google and checking the first result before wasting your own time on chat waiting for others to do the same" kind of thing ;)
<iptable> Someone here showed it to me yesterday
<iptable> We had a lmgtfy day yesterday...
<TheBigDeal> iptable, Exactly;)
<TheBigDeal> hehe
<TheBigDeal> I know that websites since i was lazy :)
<searching> I have a problem with nginx
<iptable> ugh, nginx. I thought you used apache2?
<TheBigDeal> searching, Did you fix your python problem?
<somsip> iptable: just a heads up - I think it's an appropriate thing to use at times, but I have been criticised by the ops for doing so. Depends who's on and what mood they are in.
<searching> I installed nginx php5-fpm and fcgiwrap
<searching> no
<searching> first nginx and php5-fpm works
<iptable> somsip, oh I agree that on multiple occasions it's not a good thing to do. especially if the user claims to be a newb etc.
<searching> but with fcgiwrap no
<searching> why?
<somsip> iptable: all YMMV of course. Anyway...OT
<iptable> searching, but you mentioned apache2 restart? I'm confused at what you are doing and how...
<searching> I modify only /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<iptable> so you have apache or nginx?
<searching> nginx remove
<searching> only apache2
<somsip> searching: and you're wanting to use php5-fpm and fastcgi?
<searching> I need cgi-bin to work
<searching> I was
<iptable> so you have apache2. ok. now, install libapache2-mod-php and libapache2-mod-python. then type in a2enmod php; a2enmod python
<iptable> check exact module names in /etc/apache2/available-modules (or modules-available whichever one it was)
<searching> I think to install only nginx but not working
<iptable> searching, so you have apache2. ok. now, install libapache2-mod-php and libapache2-mod-python. then type in a2enmod php; a2enmod python
<weroiu> I have 2 PCs running Ubuntu `14.04. Both have same usernames.... will it cause problems in sharing??
<searching> is something in the config
<iptable> searching, check exact module names in /etc/apache2/available-modules (or modules-available whichever one it was)
<weroiu> folders?
<searching> iptable without libapache2-mod-python must work
<iptable> weroiu, no? sharing with what? ssh/scp/sftp - no problem. standard cifs/smb shares - shouldn't be an issue
<bakw> hejka
<bolestag> hej
<falkowskae> siemanko
<searching> but I think is something wrong in config
<bakw> HEJ KUMPLE
<iptable> English only pls
<bolestag> e
<bakw> CHUJEC WAM W DUPALA
<iptable> oh, spammer
<falkowskae> HEJ HEJ
<iptable> bakhtiya, idz i sobie zycie zalatw
<falkowskae> IDE
<falkowskae> PAPAPAP
<falkowskae> BUZIAM
<somsip> !pl | bakw
<ubottu> bakw: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<bolestag> elo
<iptable> bakw that is
<iptable> !ops help
<iptable> ot however we do it
<skurwiwij> co jest kurwa
<iptable> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<searching> if I rename index.cgi to index.py The requested URL /cgi-bin/ was not found on this server.
<somsip> !ops (polish spammers ahoy)
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> bum :(
<iptable> polish spammers. I feel ashemd for my own nationality
<somsip> iptable: idiots in every country. No matter
<iptable> true
<iptable> searching, uhm, so you are set on making it work without the python module... but why refuse to do it properly?
<iptable> searching, did you add handler to the cgi dir? AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl
<searching> because I need python and C,C++ script
<searching> yes
<iptable> C is not a script
<searching> cgi-script .cgi .py
<searching> yes
<iptable> restarted apache2?
<searching> it is not a script
<TheBigDeal> C is a programming languag
<TheBigDeal> e
<iptable> searching, may I ask what you are actually trying to achieve?
<TheBigDeal> iptable, Great question
<gms_> hi all. I'd like to write a script that logs the installed packages on regular basis. I know the command that does it however how can I automate this process?
<Fuchs> gms_: you could make a cron job
<searching> iptable why don`t work cgi script
<Fuchs> gms_: that executes the command and >> the output to a log file  (then I'd add that to logrotate, sounds like it might become big)
<iptable> searching, because it be bad configured or file not have executable permissions
<TheBigDeal> gms_, python import the os module
<eyc314> Hello
<TheBigDeal> gms_, var = os.system("command")
<iptable> I love having my questions ignored
<gms_> I have no knowledge on python,
<iptable> searching, last link I am sharing with you unless you can tell me what is the purpose of this excercise: http://how-to.linuxcareer.com/simple-cgi-and-apache-examples-on-ubuntu-linux
<TheBigDeal> gms_, :( sorry nobody going to answer you in a programming task, if you are really interested check out ##programming
<iptable> searching, it explains how to make all cgi scripts works on ubuntu on apache2
<searching> i follow your link but config don`t work
<gms_> TheBigDeal: No no, I've been just looking for some hints. surely I'll handle the programming part
<iptable> searching, and as stated, your cgi scripts need to be executable (+x)
<searching> yes chmod +x script.py
<searching> not working
<gms_> thanks for your helps. I'll take a look at cron jobs
<TheBigDeal> gms_, I gave you a hint, but in python :)
<iptable> searching, "don't work" does not help me. I also need logs, your config all in pastebin. oh and an answer to "what is the purpose of this excercise" would be appreciated.
<gms_> :) I wish I knew python. Thank you anyway
<TheBigDeal> gms_, What language are you working on?
<gms_> TheBigDeal: well, I'm not a programmer but I know C and C++
<TheBigDeal> gms_, Well, you want to write a bash script then?
<iptable> with C/C++ knowledge, learning all other languages is rather simple. unless you don't do OOP, in which case, prepare to have your brain turned inside out.
<iptable> gms_, ^
<iptable> in python, even a string is an object :/
<somsip> gms_: /var/log/apt/history has everything in there, so perhaps easier to parse this. dpkg --get-selections dumps installed packages.
<TheBigDeal> iptable, OOP ;)
<searching> iptable I found something like RewriteEngine On
<gms_> TheBigDeal: I guess yes. Once upon a time , I had written an alarm script which used to warn me after passing 1 hr in front of computer
<iptable> there is time and place for OOP, I just don't understand people pushing it on your everywhere. some things are best left without it.
<TheBigDeal> gms_, What command have you been using to retrieve the logs of the installed packages?
<iptable> searching, you have still failed to answer any question from my last sentence
<gms_> TheBigDeal:  dpkg --get-selections > log.file
<TheBigDeal> gms_, Great :)
<gms_> TheBigDeal: file.lgo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TheBigDeal> gms_, oh yeah, what do you want to add to this?
<gms_> somsip: I'd like it to log installed packages on regular basis.
<searching> iptable thanks for help
<somsip> gms_: then this seems to be more a programming query than an ubuntu problem.
<iptable> gms_, TheBigDeal got a better one. use aptitude to list only manually selected packages
<searching> I search search search
<iptable> and yet you fail fail fail to answer any questions from people whoa re trying to help you for free.
<cfhowlett> !details | searching,
<ubottu> searching,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gms_> iptable: I don't think I've understoond it well
<somsip> gms_: but a cronjob to 'dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/packages$(date+"%m_%d_%Y).log' might be enough for you
<TheBigDeal> iptable, Good idea, but still can't figure out what gms_ exactly want to accomplish
<OerHeks> cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ installed\ "
<iptable> TheBigDeal, good point. that should be the first question
<searching> Ok thanks for helping I am on my own
<TheBigDeal> searching, assume that you are just joined the channel, and ask a self-contained question again
<TheBigDeal> :)
<somsip> gms_: (typos in last suggestions - fixable)
<iptable> searching, well, if you refuse to help us help you, you are on your own. no problelm.
<searching> where is located httpd.conf file?
<iptable> TheBigDeal, apt-mark showmanual ;)
<gms_> TheBigDeal: Every time I reinstall the os I don't want to bother with package installations. That's why I'd like to keep log it and keep it updated
<somsip> searching: /etc/apache2/
<searching> ok thanks
<TheBigDeal> gms_, What's the problem with the code you have written already, what it cannot do?
<iptable> somsip, he wants to know why cgi doesn't work for him but fails to provide 1. his config files, 2. his logs, 3. the purpose for trying cgi as opposed to dedicated apache2 modueles
<somsip> iptable: and he's on his own with that as far as I'm concerned. But I'll tell him where config files live :)
<gms_> TheBigDeal: It works fine but I want to automate this process. Say, every monday the os logs the installed packages .
<TheBigDeal> aha
<somsip> gms_: cronjob. bash command of your choice. Example already given (that needs some work)
<TheBigDeal> cron jobs then
<iptable> gms_, 1. on fresh install run apt-mark showmanual. save to file1. 2. regularly run apt-mark showmanual and save to file2. a diff of file1 and file2 will show you which packages you manually installed after the original system deployment.
<gms_> iptable: thanks. I'm noting this one too.
<TheBigDeal> gms_, use apt-mark showmanual
<iptable> gms_, you will need |sort before using diff.
<TheBigDeal> gms_, But remember not remove the 'file.log' before formating your HD to re-install ubuntu, because this is going be the worst scenario ever
<TheBigDeal> ;P
<iptable> gms_, it IS considered the best solution, with apt-mark ;)
<weriou> I have 2 PCs running ubuntu 14.04 . If both have the same usernames, then will it be a problem to share folders with samba?
 * iptable goes to buy more spray paint. restoring my outdoor bench
<iptable> weriou, I already answered you
<weriou> sorry there was some problem with IRC
<weriou> I didnt get the messages
<iptable> weriou, no is the answer. no problem.
<gms_> iptable: I see. But I'm not on a fresh install at the moment. How can apt-mark deal with this ?
<TheBigDeal> gms_, I mean to save it in a safe location
<gms_> TheBigDeal: ^^
<iptable> gms_, it cannot. download a manifest file for your ubuntu version. it will have a list of stuff installed during system install. use that for comparizon.
<iptable> gms_, alternativelyt install a fresh ubuntu in a VM and generate the file that way
<gms_> iptable: aha . I got it
<iptable> gms_, OR, be diligent and just keep an up-to-date list everytime you install something
 * iptable really goes now
<gms_> thanks people . I appreciate your help! See you
<mac_nibblet> Has anyone successfully installed ubuntu 1410 on a intel nuc ?
<mac_nibblet> Installation goes through fine but the drive is not bootable after i restart
<bazhang> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<mac_nibblet> bazhang: i know
<mac_nibblet> but i have had the same issue with 14.04
<bazhang> mac_nibblet, thats the channel for support not here
<Guest46680> Hello/
<TheBigDeal> Hi
<ROSSOSCRIPT> CIAO
<ROSSOSCRIPT> CIAO!
<ROSSOSCRIPT> LIST!
<cfhowlett> ROSSOSCRIPT, no warez here.  go elsewhere.
<OerHeks> psst ROSSOSCRIPT here are all torrents >> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<OerHeks> yw
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, strange characters in the torrent links ...
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, never mind ... hash marks
<OerHeks> :-)
<ROSSOSCRIPT> LIST
<ROSSOSCRIPT> LIST!
<DJones> !piracy | ROSSOSCRIPT
<ubottu> ROSSOSCRIPT: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cfhowlett> ROSSOSCRIPT, go - away
<ROSSOSCRIPT> CIAO
<ROSSOSCRIPT> LIST!
<cfhowlett> bazhang, thanks.  I was barely holding back my inner samuel l. jackson mode ...
<zeeble> Hi. Am running ubuntu on a thinkpad. With xfce. Is there a way to get the DE to remember my screen brightness level? When I boot and get to the XDM login, the brightness is always set to the highest. Want it to be pretty low.
<cfhowlett> zeeble, I seem to recall there's a boot option - let me look
<zeeble> cfhowlett: Thanks
<zeeble> Has to go into the grub config?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Thinkpads
<cfhowlett> zeeble, see #16 - 17 https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=34305
<zeeble> Thanks guys. Let me read both :)
<cfhowlett> zeeble, that issue aside, how is your how ubuntu friendly is that thinkpad?
<zeeble> cfhowlett: Pretty much. Its a x230.
<cfhowlett> zeeble, I've been lusting at the x1 Carbon touch ... :)
<zeeble> cfhowlett: Gets warm. I got the x230, then added RAM, and a miniSSD.
<cfhowlett> zeeble, continue on PM please?
<zeeble> Sure.
<quants> can anybody help me, my laptop battery is not working, i thinks its softwere issue
<cfhowlett> quants, not working = ???
<zeeble> If your laptop does not boot with the battery only connected, and only boots when you connect AC Power, you need to get it checked.
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<cfhowlett> zeeble, check your battery.  they do fail -without warning even.
<Mia> How to run apps installed to /var/www from a non-root user?
<wheeei> Im getting mixed messages, if I wanna dual-boot with windows should I overwrite windows MBR with grub or should I install the ubuntu boot loader to the root-partion?
<wheeei> I only got 2 OS on the computer..
<quants> <cfhowlett> it seems to be a problem in thw booting of the computer
<cyber_dweller> wheeei, what r u trying to do?
<zeeble> First install Windows. Then install ubuntu. And install grub into the mbr.
<cyber_dweller> wheeei, r u migrating or just trying out the linux flavor
<wheeei> cyber_dweller just installing ubuntu alongside windows, read that a warning about overwriting the mbr with grub when using multiple OS but I think it's only when you use more than 2 os
<cfhowlett> quants, boot while plugged in, insert battery and run battery test utilities
<wheeei> cyber_dweller not trying, I'm gonna use it heavily but still want my windows
<cyber_dweller> wheeei, then you should replace windows boot loader with grub
<wheeei> ok thanx
<wheeei> guess the warning was only for 3 or more os
<cyber_dweller> you should install it on the drive and not on a partition
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<cyber_dweller> does anybody knows something about samba permissions?
<quants> <cfhowlett> ive tried that and it didnt work
<cfhowlett> quants, wait you can't boot while plugged in?  nothing to do with battery then.  1.  is this a new installation?  2. what exactly happens?
<quants> <cfhowlett> well i was updating as normal and it just stopped working.
<sid_> Hello, I've got intel i3 motherboard with ubuntu installation , but everything seems bigger than usual and i unaware of installing graphics on ubuntu . Can anyone help me some guide or so how to install graphics on ubuntu
<bazhang> sid_, what card
<sid_> bazhang: sorry i didnt understand
<cfhowlett> quants, updating or upgrading?  what ubuntu release do you have?
<bazhang> sid_, the additional drivers should list any, if they are available to your particular graphics card
<bazhang> sid_, lspci to pastebin please
<quants> <cfhowlett> i have 14.04 lts, ive been running it since its release with no trouble
<cfhowlett> quants, so it stopped ... froze?
<sid_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478858/
<quants> <cfhowlett> i cant be fully shore when it happened as it was out of power so i put it on charge and i was not working, i charged again but no joy.
<bazhang> sid_, so it's an integrated intel chip
<quants> <cfhowlett> very od
<sid_> bazhang: yes i think
<bazhang> sid_, there are not likely to be any on offer from the additional drivers facility
<quants> <cfhowlett> sombody said it could be related to grub
<bazhang> sid_, did you need to run some 3D game or something similar?
<sid_> bazhang: no, but on chrome or mozilla everything seems bigger
<cfhowlett> quants, I seriously doubt the software impacted the hardware ... sounds as if your installation was scrambled if you now can't boot.  suggest you boot an ubuntu USB and backup your data.  then reinstall.  sorry, no better options come to my mind.  ask around
<bazhang> sid_, checking xrandr , whats available as far as resolution
<quants> <cfhowlett> i have a link, could you take a look?
<cfhowlett> quants, send it
<sid_> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8478873/
<quants> <cfhowlett> ok hold on....
<bazhang> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767  <--- is that possible?
<bazhang> that seems like 4k or something
<sid_> bazhang: i dont know , but its showing like that
<sid_> bazhang: but when i go to display , its showing up to 1024 pixels only
<bazhang> sid_, I meant the 32k one
<sid_> bazhang: when i am on windows i put it under 1600*900 but in here it didnt shows up to that
<quants> <cfhowlett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<bazhang> sid_, yeah, I have no idea about that chipset, sorry not to be of any  help here.
<sid_> bazhang : ok fine , but thanks for support
<evil_dun2wik> what is the package for building things.
<evil_dun2wik> like g++ and c++
<baskar> what do mean by building ??
<baskar> like make?
<evil_dun2wik> yes.
<evil_dun2wik> I just got my VPS reset and forgot what I needed to install
<ghostlines> howdy, I'm on 12.04. Is renaming a file in /etc/init.d/ enough to disable a service?
<baskar> just install make & make-dev ... it will automatically install all necessary packages
<bazhang> evil_dun2wik, build-essential is the one you want
<evil_dun2wik> bazhang: thats it.
<evil_dun2wik> bazhang: how would I add ppa:webupd8team/java to my repositories?
<cfhowlett> !ppa | evil_dun2wik
<ubottu> evil_dun2wik: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<evil_dun2wik> ok
<quants> please can sombody guide me through reinstlling Grub 2
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | quants,
<ubottu> quants,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> quants, see "Restore Grub"
<evil_dun2wik> cfhowlett: how do I add it using command line?
<cfhowlett> !addpaa
<cfhowlett> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<WizardGed> evil_dun2wik: add-apt-repository
<quants> <cfhowlett> just pulled it up online but I dont want to make a mistake as there is a big warning.
<evil_dun2wik> WizardGed: command not found
<quants> <cfhowlett> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<WizardGed> you must use sudo
<evil_dun2wik> WizardGed: I am root
<cfhowlett> quants, understood. take your time.
<quants> <cfhowlett> sorry, im  newb.  it tells me i need a cd or usb?
<quants> <cfhowlett> any way around that?
<cfhowlett> quants, an ubuntu live cd /usb.  no way around it.
<evil_dun2wik> cfhowlett: I don't have that command
<WizardGed> evil_dun2wik: so "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>" does not work?
<cfhowlett> quants, Old Ubuntu Hands (aka Neckbeards) know to also keep a few of those around
<Wulframn> quants: any live CD or USB actually
<evil_dun2wik> no, add-apt-repository isn't a command.
<quants> <cfhowlett> Do I need to download the distro from the Ubuntu website and make one?
<cfhowlett> quants, yep.
<eeee> quants: wait a sec
<eeee> quants: are you trying to reinstall grub?
<evil_dun2wik> cfhowlett: do you know how to install it directly to the sources list?
<cfhowlett> evil_dun2wik, the correct command is   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<WizardGed> evil_dun2wik: you may have to install software-properties-common and/or python-software-properties first (sudo apt-get install python-software-properties)
<quants> <cfhowlett> i remember I need to convert the file before it can be used
<evil_dun2wik> cfhowlett: the command isn't there.
<cfhowlett> !paste | evil_dun2wik, show your work
<ubottu> evil_dun2wik, show your work: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> quants, convert ... what?
<eeee> quants: if you're trying to reinstall grub, you dont need to download a 1gb iso, you can download a tiny distro and boot a live session of it, and chroot as usual
<eeee> quants: look into tiny core linux, it's like 15mb
<evil_dun2wik> ah, thanks WizardGed.
<cfhowlett> eeee, true.
<evil_dun2wik> working now, all problems solved.
<WizardGed> see this page evil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<quants> <eeee> yes, thank you.
<wheeei> gah
<v1kt0r> hello to everyone
<__unik> hi v1kt0r
<WizardGed> !hello
<quants> cfhowlett> <eeee> any download links for Tiny core?
<cfhowlett> quants, wait 1 ...
<WizardGed> darn no info on irc ettiquette in ubottu.
<eeee> http://distro.ibiblio.org/tinycorelinux/downloads.html
<cfhowlett> quants, ^^^ this
<cfhowlett> !cookie | eeee,
<ubottu> eeee,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<quants> Im running a 32bit System BTW....
<WizardGed> quants: so you like short pointers
<quants> <WizardGed> say what?
<WizardGed> quants: that was a terrible joke
<quants> <WizardGed> sorry newb
<WizardGed> 32bit systems have shorter pointers than 64 bit systems.
<quants> cfhowlett> I have the download file on my usb now
<cfhowlett> quants, which file?  tiny OS/
<cfhowlett> ?
<quants> <cfhowlett> TinyCore-current.iso
<eeee> quants: you have to use unetbootin or something to install it to the usb
<cfhowlett> quants, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<WizardGed> o my please no.
<WizardGed> please say tinycore has a hybrid kernel image
<WizardGed> unetbootin is so messy
<ghostlines> I can't manage to disable mysql starting when booting up. I even removed the init script from /etc/init.d/. What may I be doing wrong?
<somsip> ghostlines: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/53671/ubuntu12-04-how-to-disable-a-daemon-process-at-startup
<cl4r1ty_> hello
<iptable> ghostlines, it's using upstart
<iptable> ghostlines, so in /etc/init/
<Hardtail> Can you talk about WINE in this channel or is it best to go somewhere else?
<somsip> Hardtail: $winehq IIRC
<Hardtail> somsip thanks!
<iptable> ghostlines, like that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<somsip> #winehq...
<ghostlines> iptable nice! thx alot
<mroszkowski> hello there everybody
<mroszkowski> Does anyone in here know anything about ntopng?
<introom> if FILE_A exists, then ln -sfv ~/FILEA .config/FILEA will create a new file ~/FILEA/FILEA
<introom> is there an option that directly creates a file at .config/FILEA
<hateball> !ask | mroszkowski
<ubottu> mroszkowski: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<somsip> introom: if I understand you right, best to map a bash alias to a function that makes the test and takes the action
<somsip> introom: or a short bash script...
<mroszkowski> Soooo, I'm wondering if there's any prefered alterantives to ntopng that look as polished but don't require a paid-license for the netflow collector.  Since they moved to ntopng from ntop, the collection of external flows has also moved to the nProbe process, which requires a license.
<introom> somsip: yup. you understand me right.
<ubuntu-studio> hey
<Valduare> so I was just upgrading my old eee pc 901 from 13.10 to 14.04 and it failed
<Guest53835> hello. I am trying to do this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/157128/proper-fstab-entry-to-mount-a-samba-share-on-boot on ubuntu 14.04 is there any chages I need to consider? because it seems something is failing, and I cant identify
<Valduare> now I cant boot it up, stuck on black screen with cursor blinking
<somsip> !textmode | Valduare
<Valduare> try booting into recovery and it tries to remount my / filesystem and seems to hang
<Lioncourt> can anyone in here help with DRBL on ubuntu please ?
<somsip> !nomodeset | Valduare (might be worth a try)
<ubottu> Valduare (might be worth a try): A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Valduare> it starts loading but ends up with black screen with cursor
<Valduare> grub loads etc I can get to recovery screen but any option fails when it tries to chroot
<Guest53835> ...and I have one more question...I just upgraded my ubuntu 12.04 installation to ubuntu 14.04 formating the root partition but not the home the point is now I have a new admin user which installed the system and only the old users folders...is there a way to bring them back to active login?
<bekks> Guest53835: you did not upgrade, you reinstalled ;) As the new admin user, just copy the folders back to where they have been. Thats should do the trick.
<Valduare> Guest53835: you will also have to re-create all the users
<JogEvil> Good day to all
<Valduare> hows it going JogEvil
<JogEvil> Its going ok thank you
<eeee> Guest53835: how many are there?
<JogEvil> how about you
<Valduare> not too bad - got your coffee yet?
<JogEvil> hhhhhhhhhhh
<JogEvil> i hade to many today
<Valduare> not possible
<JogEvil> so you know me from the other side correct ???
<Guest53835>  eeee 4
<eeee> Guest53835: ok
<JogEvil> from the east side of town right
<Valduare> ?
<Guest53835> bekks the folders are where they should under the /home folder
<burkmat> Trying to install Ubuntu onto a Dell M3800, having some trouble with GRUB. During normal installation, I'm told "grub-install: failed to install". I read something about GRUB having to be installed on /dev/sda on newer machines - can somebody confirm this? /dev/sda is my big slow HDD, and /dev/sdb is my SSD.
<cfhowlett> burkmat, eh?  doesn't sound right.
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | burkmat try again with the "restore grub" option here
<ubottu> burkmat try again with the "restore grub" option here: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> burkmat, assuming you ran a live ubuntu session, how ubuntu friendly is that m3800?
<burkmat> cfhowlett: I'm told it's supposedly extremely Ubuntu-friendly. I was shocked to notice touch-screen worked out of the box on LiveCD. Already tried to manually fix grub btw, either getting a message about "GRUB_CRYPTODISK_ENABLE" not being set in /etc/default/grub, which seems to be a fake error.
<cfhowlett> burkmat, good to know.  trying to find an official dell outlet here in beijing ... else it'll have to be the lenovo x1 carbon
<Raja> heloo folks!!i m new to ubuntu development..anyone please helpme out how to begin??
<cfhowlett> !contribute | Raja,
<ubottu> Raja,: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> Raja, bug fixers are always welcomed ...
<Raja> thank you@ubottu and cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Raja, happy2help
<burkmat> cfhowlett: Tried grub-install /dev/sdb from liveCD, tried chrooting into the crypted lvm root fs and grub-installing from there... not having particularly much success. any tips?
<EiriksHDD> hello, I am trying to delete a directory as well as it's sub-directories, and the files that are in those directories, it says i don't have permission even though i used sudo, please tell me how to do this
<cfhowlett> burkmat, I've not touched this configuration so I'm reluctant to guess/advise.  suggest you consult the dell forums for more informed info
<usr13> EiriksHDD: What filesystem is it?
<usr13> EiriksHDD: You may need to chmod +w it
<EiriksHDD> it's in my home folder
<usr13> EiriksHDD: You may need to chmod +w -R it
<EiriksHDD> ok, thank you
<EiriksHDD> trying it now
<usr13> EiriksHDD: Well, I think I have that backwards, chmod -R +w
<mroszkowski> EricksHDD: sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory should work
<usr13> EiriksHDD: But secify the directory...
<mroszkowski> the "-f" is force and the "-r" is recursive
<usr13> mroszkowski: I was assuming that is what he did...
<usr13> EiriksHDD: But yes, as mroszkowski suggests, try -rf
<EiriksHDD> awesome, mroszkowski your solution worked, thank you
<usr13> EiriksHDD: What command were you using that did *not* work?
<EiriksHDD> i tried sudo rmdir
<usr13> EiriksHDD: If it was rmdir, that is only for empty ones.
<usr13> EiriksHDD: from the man file:  "rmdir - remove empty directories"
<EiriksHDD> okay that makes sense, i did try sudo rm -r but that didn't work either
<EiriksHDD> so i needed the -rf (recursive, force)
<mroszkowski> EiriksHDD: don't forget the "f" to force it to remove the directory even though it has files in it.
<mroszkowski> EiriksHDD: yes
<usr13> EiriksHDD: rm -rf  is the standard way to remove a directory that is not empty.  But be sure you get the path correct, it can be a dangerous command.
<mroszkowski> Agreed
<EiriksHDD> yes, i also know it can be a pain to recover, but not to much :)
<EiriksHDD> thank you both for the assistance
<quantumpants> whats the best startup usb creator? also whatss the Terminal code to use?
<usr13> quantumpants: dd
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, "best" is the one you like.  ubuntu-startup-disk creator and unetbootin work well
<usr13> quantumpants: dd if=name-of-iso of=/dev/sdb   #Where sdb is *really* the target device.
<quantumpants> <cfhowlett> how do i download ?
<usr13> quantumpants: wget or torrent
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, download ... what?
<usr13> quantumpants: You are talking about downloading the ISO image.  Right?
<quantumpants>  <cfhowlett> unetbootin, you did tell me but i lost it sorry.
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, or install via ubuntu software center
<quantumpants> <cfhowlett> thank you :-)
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, happy2help
<sennn> how long it will take to fix bash issue?
<usr13> sennn: What bash issue?
<cfhowlett> sennn, "when it's done".  the fix is not coming from canonical/ubuntu so ...
<sennn> well bad news
<quantumpants> <cfhowlett> I never had this help with windows
<rikkus> Hi
<jhutchins> sennn: When you're dealing with a problem where you don't already know the solution, the only way to know how long it will take to fix it is to wait until it's fixed.
<jhutchins> sennn: The shelshock and backslash issues have been fixed.
<cfhowlett> quantumpants, welcome to ubuntu.  enjoy your stay.  :)
<helmut_> hi
<sennn> jhutchins in ubuntu?
<jhutchins> sennn: Yes.
<quantumpants> <cfhowlett> I dont miss Windows one little bit! haha
<cfhowlett> sennn, in ubuntu and in life
<sennn> jhutchins thank you
<somsip> CVE-2014-6278
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary commands via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH sshd, the mod_cgi and mod_cgid modules in the Apache HTTP Server, scripts executed by unspecified DHCP ... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6278)
<somsip> jhutchins: this one is not addressed yet. I thought there were 2 outstanding vulnerabilities...
<jhutchins> somsip: They are not considered to be significant security vulnerabilities.
<rikkus>  sudo adduser --encrypt-home c => 'mount: No such file or directory', 'adduser: `/usr/bin/ecryptfs-setup-private -b -u c' returned error code 1. Exiting'
<rikkus> Any idea why?
<somsip> jhutchins: ah - I remember now. They are just local issues
<usr13> somsip: Wasn't there a patch that came out for bash?
<hncnae> join #c++
<usr13> [bash]  "patch changes the encoding bash uses for exported functions to avoid clashes with shell variables and to avoid depending only on an environment variable's contents to determine whether or not to interpret it as a shell function"
<usr13> That was the patch we just got...
<somsip> usr13: 3 patches were released. there were also unfixed vulnerabilities with low impact and local scope only. Which I thought were 6277 & 6278, but reading those again they are still high risks. Reading more...
<unregistered_bob> I'm trying to list files in a directory (and all subdirectories) that are NOT mp3 files. I used the terminal command ls -lR *[!mp3] and it still returned a bunch of mp3 files. I must have the syntax wrong. What's the right way to do it?
<usr13> (3 days ago)
<somsip> usr13: 6278 (link above so I wont paste again) was release 30th Sep, revised today
<mroszkowski> bob: "find ./ -type f | grep -vE ".mp3$"
<usr13> unregistered_bob: |grep -v mp3
<mroszkowski> bob: drop that first quote in front of the find
<iptable> mroszkowski, correction: find ./ -type f | grep -vE "\.mp3$"
<iptable> mroszkowski, correction 2 even: find ./ -type f | grep -vE '\.mp3$'
<iptable> unregistered_bob, ^
<unregistered_bob> iptable: mroszkowski  thank you that worked!
<mroszkowski> iptable: the dot would work... but you are correct, escaping it instead of using the regex "any character" is better... avoids bad matches.
<iptable> unregistered_bob, mroszkowski, or even better, use find NOT capability: find ./ ! -name '*.mp3'
<eeee> find has a NOT find?
 * eeee head explodes
<blippe> iptable, unregistered_bob, mroszkowski and please escape that ! with find ./ \! -name '*.mp3'
<iptable> mroszkowski, unregistered_bob, without escaping the dot in grep -E, you will get false positives, it will for example match rob.mp3 but also robmp3
<iptable> blippe++
<iptable> or, to be sure: find ./ -type f -not -name '*.mp3'
<iptable> unregistered_bob, ^
<iptable> eeee, I know, how awesome is that! It also has regex matching too. and NOT regex matching too!
<mroszkowski> find is just plain awesome
<iptable> they thought of everything :)
<unregistered_bob> thanks, dudes! that will work.
<iptable> well, we aim at correcting each other until we get the best syntax possible, simplicity and speed-wise. live and learn.
<iptable> I tend to get corrected often too ;)
<burkmat> Looking for something like notify-send but which requires user action to dismiss. Anyone got any suggestions?
<Fuchs> burkmat: technically the notify standard allows that, but whether the desktop showing these notifications does it correctly is up to it
<Fuchs> burkmat: you could use zenity or yad
<wheeei> Do you normally have your local webserver-files (websites) stored in the root-partion or home-partion ? I'm planning to have a lot of databases and lots of websites, I'm not sure if I should create a big root-partion och home-partion.
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<vitimiti> Hi
<grobe0ba> wheeei, mysql and postgres put their database storage in /var
<grobe0ba> personalized websites are generally in home directories if they have a local user account, e.g. a shell server
<grobe0ba> otherwise, you'll have to set up some other system for them to deploy a web site and set up virtual hosts
<Alive> I need some advice: package crda, when uninstalled from a Ubuntu 14.04 LTS causes a kernel panic. ( ie no complete boot-up just a frozen system with a stack trace on the screen ). package crda has a priority of optional noted in its control file. One would thus not expect a kernel panic after uninstalling it.
<wheeei> ok so I should make the home-partion a bit bigger than most if I plan to develop a lot of websites locally grobe0ba ?
<wheeei> I mean root-partion
<wheeei> >.<
<grobe0ba> not necessarily
<cfhowlett> !info crda
<ubottu> crda (source: crda): wireless Central Regulatory Domain Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 14 kB, installed size 95 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<grobe0ba> it all depends on the use case, and exactly how you plan to deploy web sites
<wheeei> develop them locally and then upload through ftp..
<cyber_dweller> can somebody help with samba permissions?
<eeee> wheeei: will you use userdir_mod ?
<Alive> I cant seem to find a proper place to report this exact kind of problem: since https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs is not very clear on this kind of report.
<grobe0ba> or will you be using nginx?
<wheeei> eeee yes, probably!
<grobe0ba> there are a thousand different options, all of which change how things work
<wheeei> grobe0ba well I want the setup that works the best for a developing a LAMP-site.
<grobe0ba> wheeei, once again, that is not a question that has only one asnwer
<grobe0ba> that question has literally a million answers
<grobe0ba> you need to google, and figure out what's right for you
<grobe0ba> also, apache sucks. use nginx
<grobe0ba> apache is going the way of the dinosaurs
<cyber_dweller> lighthttp
<grobe0ba> cyber_dweller, no?
<grobe0ba> nginx
<grobe0ba> nginx is the leading performance httpd right now
<wheeei> grobe0ba it's just for development anyway
<grobe0ba> wheeei, how much disk space are you playing with?
<wheeei> around 200gb
<grobe0ba> i mean, the average website is maybe a couple of hundred mb
<grobe0ba> unless you are hosting some pretty big files, it shouldn't really matter much
<grobe0ba> or, you could go the really easy route, and not use seperate partitions
<grobe0ba> one big partition with everything
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<wheeei> nah I want separate partitions
<searching> hi 403 forbidden You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/ on this server.
<wheeei> grobe0ba how does 60 gb for / 18 gb for swap and the rest for home?
<wheeei> sound
<grobe0ba> 18gb for swap is useless
<grobe0ba> 4gb tops
<grobe0ba> i would do 4gb swap, split the rest 50/50
<searching> chmod 755 /cgi-bin
<grobe0ba> searching, yup. go learn how apache works
<cyber_dweller> wheeei, there's no difference, partition, using your whole drive, or using the partition. the most important is redundancy
<wheeei> gah that swap-partion confuse me everyone is saying diffrent things
<grobe0ba> you can't directly go /cgi-bin/script
<searching> help me please
<grobe0ba> wheeei, a good rule of thumb is 1.5x the amount of ram you have
<wheeei> that would be 18gb
<grobe0ba> but after 8gbs or so, that's stupid
<grobe0ba> searching, already told you what's wrong
<OerHeks> swap size depends, if you want to hybernate/sleep or not
<grobe0ba> you need to learn how to use cgi and apache correctly
<grobe0ba> which can be found in apache's manuals
<searching> :))
<cyber_dweller> grobe0ba, it depends at what you do. i'm using 12gibi of swap sometimes
<searching> it is easy to say learn
<grobe0ba> cyber_dweller, then you have a serious problem
<somsip> searching: you did all of this about 5 hours ago. You do not need #ubuntu support. You need #apache
<grobe0ba> and simply need to add more ram
<cyber_dweller> grobe0ba, hhh
<searching> ok
<grobe0ba> do you mean you HAVE 12gb of swap, or you actually USE all of that 12gb?
<grobe0ba> 'cause having it is simply a waste of space
<cyber_dweller> grobe0ba, it's on my san system
<grobe0ba> USING it all means you have a problem
<grobe0ba> SAN should be low memory usage, medium cpu, high network and disk
<cyber_dweller> grobe0ba, io cache issue
<grobe0ba> oh
<grobe0ba> use freenas with zfs and a zil
<cyber_dweller> grobe0ba, it happens rarely but it happens
<grobe0ba> and l2arc
<grobe0ba> see, i thought you meant it was continuously like that
<jaksi> hi
<wheeei> somsip I didn't consider that I could need more space on root-partion for web-development 5 hours ago.
<grobe0ba> for a development LAMP box, more than 4gbs of swap is pointless
<grobe0ba> he'll never use it
<jaksi> i'm trying to create a kickstart config which removes existing partitions and installs ubuntu
<grobe0ba> wheeei, use freebsd and zfs, then it won't matter.
<jaksi> but it can't delete LVM groups
<jaksi> it asks for a confirmation during install
<wheeei> grobe0ba made my mind up, thanx anyway!
<jaksi> despite having 'clearpart --all' in my ks.cfg
<grobe0ba> i'm happy to see clueless people stay where they belong. no skin off my back.
<iptable> uhm no. you should have 1.5x your RAM if you want reliable hibernation
<grobe0ba> iptable, yeah, i doubt it's hibernating
<iptable> so if you have 12GB of RAM and want hibernation to work, I would advise AT LEAST 15GB, preferably 18GB.
<grobe0ba> sounded more like a semi-remote always on dev box to me
<cyber_dweller> hello, i have set a tftp server with a pxe that launches winpe, after i mount the remote share from winpe, net use \\hostname\folder /user:username password, i'm getting access denied while trying to execute setup.exe from a loop mount of a windows iso image. i assume it is a permission issue in samba and windows 7. did anyone encoutered this situation?
<iptable> If you don't want hibernation, 4GB of SWAP should be more than enough. Truth being - if you hit swap as you ran out of RAM, you are doing something wrong.
<wheeei> I want hibernation to work so yeah I will have 18gb swap
<grobe0ba> iptable, you're wasting your time
<grobe0ba> or not
<ivo_> hello...I would like to assign an old home folder to a new active user is it possible?
<grobe0ba> was about to say we've been over that
<ivo_> with aplications and hidden files and folders?
<grobe0ba> yes
<iptable> wheeei, didn't you ask me exactly the same question about 4 hours ago and didn't you get exactly the same answer then?
<ivo_> I mean sort of bring it back to login again
<cyber_dweller> iptable, you can always add swap with files so don't worry to much about it
<grobe0ba> just set it in /etc/passwd, and then update the permissions
<iptable> cyber_dweller, no, for hibernation you cannot. hibernation doesn't work with swap files.
<wheeei> iptable I didn't ask anything about the swap file now hehe it was grobe0ba who brought it up when I mentioned how I'm gonna partion my disks ;P
<iptable> wheeei, oh, ok. I forgive you then :P
<cyber_dweller> iptable, you can
<cyber_dweller> iptable, Using a swap file instead of a swap partition requires an additional kernel parameter resume_offset=swap_file_offset
<iptable> cyber_dweller, only if you install uswsusp which will modify the linux kernel suspend method to work with swap files. that's a hack, not a solution
<iptable> suspending to swap file is not officially supported nor considered stable enough to promote. hence still the use of swap partitions. also hibernation to swap file only works on certain filesystems.
<cyber_dweller> iptable, i'm on your side, just saying that it can be done, no hacks it works
<ivo_> the exact question which answer I am looking for  would be: how to assign an old user's  folder to a new user under home partition on ubuntu 14.04
<iptable> official guide here, which explains that we do advise to use swap partition as standard suspend method in the kernel do not support swap files: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<iptable> replacing suspend/hibernate method of your ubuntu system is a bit hackish
<iptable> ivo_, you want /home/olduser to belong to /home/newuser?
<cyber_dweller> iptable, yes it's not the ubuntu way, i know.
<iptable> ivo_, mv the contents, change the dir and file ownership
<cyber_dweller> no specialists with samba here?
<iptable> what do you need?
<iptable> oh
<iptable> let me re-read that
<iptable> uhm, so on linux you have loop-mounted the windows ISO and shared it via samba?
<iptable> cyber_dweller, ^
<eeee> ivo_: look up usermod -m and -d options
<cyber_dweller> iptable, yep. when i mount it in winpe as user it doesn't work. when i mount it as user root it works. same ocassions i've added uid=user gid=user to the mount command and it was mounted as user and group that i chose but file access was limited
<eeee> ( type man usermod in the terminal )
<searching> iptable cgi-bin folder must be in documentroot?
<jopro> hola aialguien por aqui
<searching> www/cgi-bin/ or cgi-bin www
<somsip> searching: you've been asked to take this out of #ubuntu and to go to #apache
<jopro> tengo problemas con wine
<ObrienDave> !es | jopro
<ubottu> jopro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iptable> searching, no, it doesn't have to. as stated some hours ago, for me to help you configure your apache2 cgi problem, 1. give me your config files 2. give me your logs. all in pastebin. I will look into it for you.
<searching> ok
<usr13> wheeei: Not sure about the entire conversation but it is best to have a swap partition greater but closely equal to RAM and I always like having separate /home/ partition. And I do not think it is simpler or easier to have just one big partition.
<iptable> cyber_dweller, you mean when you do the loop mount of the ISO on linux as root then it works, or when you access the share using root user from windows?
<pbx> lately all the icons in my status bar are gray-on-white and very hard to distinguish. they still work. it didn't used to be like this. how can i get them back to normal appearance?
<wheeei> hehe thanx usr13 that's what I've decided as well
<usr13> Good
<cfhowlett> usr13, 100% agree.
<iptable> usr13, that's where he decided he will go at the end some time ago ;)
<jopro> I have problems with wine apps do not connect to servers
<cyber_dweller> iptable, no, the loop mount as uid=user gid=user and i mounting it as root from winpe. this is the only way it works
<iptable> jopro, try #winehq
<jopro> yes
<iptable> cyber_dweller, define mounting from winpe. you mean accessing the samba share as user root with net use command?
<jopro> pokerstar not conect server
<wheeei> hehe true iptable the only difference is that I realised that I want my root-partion to be around 70gb instead of 30 because of web-development ;>
<usr13> iptable: Sorry for the repetition, but the question comes up a lot and I like to see clear answers so that the lot of us are informed correctly .
<cyber_dweller> iptable, exactly
<iptable> wheeei, ah yes. if the VM will have /var/www with loads of stuff, then instead make / bigger
<JCT> i need help
<iptable> usr13, oh no, you are absolutely correct !
<somsip> !details | JCT
<ubottu> JCT: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cyber_dweller> JCT, what's the issue?
<JCT> One of my apps wont work correctly.
<JCT> youtube
<JCT> it loads flash then video is paused and i can't unpause it
<antonio__> film
<cfhowlett> JCT, ease of the <enter> key = makes it much easier to read your message
<iptable> cyber_dweller, so samba shares only allow you execution if you access them as root, but not if you access them as normal user(?). That sounds wrong. Can you launch them normally using a proper windows install? or using a linux access to the share and wine? just to see if it's winpe problem or samba issue
<JCT> ok..... i don't think of all my words at once.
<jopro> example pokerstar have installed in wine works but does not connect to the servers and had not been online
<cfhowlett> JCT, don't send until you type.  we can wait.
<JCT> ok.
<iptable> JCT, how did you install flash?
<usr13> JCT: You can use youtube-dl to download the video and whatch it with mplayer
<iptable> jopro, as stated, take that to #winehq, they are more equipped to deal with windows-compatibility-layer apps
<JCT> using the ubuntu software center. it works fine in firefox is what i forgot to mention
<JCT> but i want use of the app
<usr13> JCT: Then use firefox
<JCT> ok......
<cyber_dweller> iptable, i'll check that brb
<iptable> JCT, works fine in firefox and doesn't work in what?
<ObrienDave> chrome
<iptable> cyber_dweller, cool. I like to eliminate issues one after another to know which component I should be troubleshooting first ;) it helps narrow it down.
<jopro> #winehq
<antonio__> film
<usr13> ObrienDave: Yea, chorme has it's own player
<cyber_dweller> iptable, it crossed my mind earlier but forgot about it
<iptable> antonio__, we don't do warez here, nor promote it
<iptable> ObrienDave, was that an assumption? ;)
<mac_15> hi to everyone
<ObrienDave> probably ;P
<iptable> ObrienDave, well, he could be using IE via wine :D Or chromium. Or safari. Or ... what was the very bad one that some people like ... opera
<ObrienDave> O.o wine, say no more ;P
 * ObrienDave goes back to lurking
<iptable> I did it once out of boredom. It almost worked!
<ObrienDave> what? lurking? lol
<iptable> hahaha, that made me choke on my tea :D Installed IE on wine! :D
<iptable> message-order fail :D
<ObrienDave> ROFL sorry about the tea
<iptable> well, there's loads left in the cup. we're good :D
<searching> iptable QRrS89C1
<iptable> what's QRrS89C1
<somsip> searching: oh for the love of god stop...
<searching> pastebindotcom
 * somsip is done
<iptable> people normally don't ask me to guess which pastebin they used but give me a full link...
<searching> http://pastebin.com/QRrS89C1
<iptable> searching, really.... https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18392741/apache2-ah01630-client-denied-by-server-configuration
<iptable> searching, all you have to do is copy-paste the error into google.
<searching> yes
<iptable> searching, fix your allow/deny rules
<searching> I know
<iptable> so why are you asking me
 * cfhowlett wonders what the ...
<dbear> I have a newish Thnkpad w520. Its a great piece of hardware. However, ubuntu sometimes fails to boot. I watch the kernel messages scroll by as things load and then it just hangs. It hangs before any init scripts start, so I'm pretty sure its a kernel issue. Can anyone recommend ways to troubleshoot this?
<searching> to see
<iptable> if you want me to point where you need to fix those rules, I got to say that I'm afraid I can't. I can't see your config file...
<iptable> I already asked for it 3 times. you can't be serious with this attitude, can you?
<iptable> dbear, hangs for up to 2 minutes and then suddenly continues?
<cfhowlett> dbear, dmesg logs? or other logs should show more ifo
<cfhowlett> *info*
<dbear> cfhowlett: I've thought about scanning those, but I think the kernel hangs before it can mount the fs and start logging anything.
<searching> the config is modified
<searching> from start
<iptable> that's why I wanted you to share it searching . I can't torubleshoot YOUR config without seeing it. I don't want default config now, do I? I can get it myself.
<iptable> dbear, does it hang on empty screen for a few minutes ocasionally and then suddenly continues to boot?
<iptable> dbear, is that what you are seeing?
<iptable> searching, also, apache probably doesn't have access to your user's home directory... that's a permissions issue to being with!
<searching> ERROR: An another FPM instance seems to already listen on /var/run/php5-fpm.sock
<usr13> iptable: Why wouldn't it?
<dbear> iptable: I see kernel boot message -- then I see a message sometimes related to 'two head' video, sometimes related to sdhci adapter -- and then the hange is permanent. It just stops.
<quantumpants> how do I upgrade my 14.04 LTS to 14.04.1 in the terminal
<searching> I have permissions
<ivo_> iptable yes /home/olduser to /home/newuser because it is the same user! the point is I created a new admin user who did the upgrade. this new user is empty all my documents programs even mountain lion theme and compiz effects belong to that locked case now in the /home partition...a lot of work through the years...I should have made an ISO of that system...but I was eager to test 14.04
<iptable> usr13, why wouldn't what? /home/robert here has 750 for robert:robert. www-data will NOT have access to it.
<usr13> quantumpants: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ObrienDave> quantumpants, what is the output of      cat /etc/issue
<iptable> searching, I don't know what you are doing. I can't read your mind OR see your screen. pasting mindless errors on their own will not help your case and I am loosing patence after hours of talking about this.
<searching> tell the true
<dbear> btw, I am using the nvidia driver because the nouveau driver was completely useless.
<iptable> ivo_, change permissions to new user, copy or move stuff over to the correct dir.
<iptable> dbear, two-head video? you have 2 GPUs? I.e. hybrid graphics?
<iptable> dbear, try package nvidia-prime. it allows you to control which GPU is working.
<ivo_> iptable there are tons of hidden folders
<searching> I have installed nginx php5-fpm and fcgiwrap about a year and all fine but now I think is something with the changes
<iptable> dbear, I can't help outside that. sorry.
<quantumpants> <ObrienDave> <usr13> thanks guys, is it worth upgrading?
<lukevinc> ubunters? how i install fonts in ubuntu?
<dbear> iptable: ok -- will check out the nvida prime package
<dbear> thanks
<iptable> ivo_, so? chown -R does recursive
<ObrienDave> quantumpants, what did the command give you?
<iptable> ivo_, chown -R newuser:newgroup /home/olduser
<cyber_dweller> iptable, it seems like it's on the samba side
<iptable> cyber_dweller, samba config snip pls
<michele_> hi guys
<quantumpants> <ObrienDave> im chatting through a windows system now, ill be back on ubuntu in 10 mins
<quantumpants> <ObrienDave> why?
<iptable> quantumpants, you do not upgrade from 14.4 to 14.4.1. You just upgrade packages and you system is the same as 14.4.1. sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade everything
<iptable> including kernel ;)
<ObrienDave> k. because that will tell you if you already have 14.04.1 most do
<ivo_> iptable cool
<quantumpants> <iptable> thanks
<iptable> quantumpants, you should keep your system up to date ;)
<michele_> how to open a file with a program executable?
<iptable> michele_, /pat/to/program /path/to/file ?
<iptable> michele_, what do you want to do exactly?
<iptable> michele_, you can right-click, open with, other application
<michele_> If i have a program saved in a specific program, how to open this with double click?
<michele_> there isn't in the list
<ivo_> iptable I ll try that...but..when I create a new user ubuntu creates a new folder for that user...so
<iptable> michele_, you want to check the default program which will be opening a certain type of file?
<michele_> because it's an application that i've not installed by software center
<cyber_dweller> iptable, http://pastebin.com/ibx2Vfbb
<ivo_> iptables first I will need to move contents to that new folder...
<iptable> michele_, right-click=>properties=>open with tab=>choose it from list of enter custom application link in "custom command" bar
<ivo_> iptables that will duplicate inner folders...no conflicts?
<iptable> ivo_, it will merge
<iptable> not duplicate
<iptable> cyber_dweller, and you can login as user other than root using samba, only cannot execute?
<usr13> iptable: I just tested it.
<iptable> usr13, ?
<cyber_dweller> iptable, positive
<michele_> iptable look http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=77987
<usr13> iptable: apache2 serving  /home/gayle/html/index.html
<ivo_> iptables 1st sudo  chown -R newuser:newgroup /home/olduser 2nd sudo mv /home/olduser /home/newuser is that it?
<usr13> And NO you do not have to change permissions
<iptable> cyber_dweller, ls -l as normal user shows you have execute rights to setup.exe? or just root has edxecute rights?
<ivo_> iptable what about permissions? the olduser was admin and the newuser wont
<iptable> usr13, that is because you have 755 on your user home dir. I have 750 and searching was as unhelpful in telling me what he has for 6 hours today as possible
<cyber_dweller> iptable, dr-xr-xr-x 1 a a        564 Apr 14  2008 win
<iptable> ivo_, change owner with chown -R
<iptable> cyber_dweller, that output of setup.exe instead pls
<cyber_dweller> iptable, -r-xr-xr-x 1 a a 1314816 Apr 14  2008 setup.exe
<cyber_dweller> iptable, it's strange
<iptable> cyber_dweller, ok, that looks fine. if on that linuix box you mount the samba share to /mnt for testing, does that still show same permissions via samba? as non-root user.
<ivo_> iptable okay I ll give it a shot and I will send you feedback....you have an easy nick to remember
<ivo_> iptable thanks
<iptable> no probs
<cyber_dweller> iptable, no if i mount it without uid or gid options than it's owned by root:root. but, still same issue unless i login as root at both attempts
<Nosophorus_> hi!
<cyber_dweller> iptable, probably some acl stuff in samba
<iptable> cyber_dweller, I'm tempted to say unpack the iso to a writeable location and samba-mount that
<ivo_> iptable how do I make newuser admin from terminal?
<iptable> cyber_dweller, I'm clueless otherwise
<iptable> ivo_, what do you mean make newuser admin?
<iptable> ivo_, make him able to edxecute sudo?
<ivo_> iptable as though that newuser was the one who installed the system
<iptable> ivo_, add user to sudo, cdrom, adm groups
<usr13> iptable: Oh, ok.  Well standard permissions are 755 for directories and 644 for files  Right?
<iptable> ivo_, man usermod
<iptable> usr13, yup
<usr13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480027/
<cyber_dweller> iptable, if i'll find an answer i'll report back
<iptable> usr13, but I refuse to trust him. 6 hours of pain and he still hasn't given me the bloody apache config...
<iptable> cyber_dweller, yes pls. PM me if you find it. I'm curious.
 * iptable goes to eat dinner. later all
<usr13> iptable: Ok, just want to show how easy it is.  (Best to just use symlinks and have apache server from  /home/what-ever/what-ever
<usr13> iptable: easy peasy
<iptable> usr13, I know. and cgi deployment just-works! but it doesn' for him and he refuses to give me congis. took 4 hours of talk to get an error from his logs posted to me!
<zamm> hiiiiiiiii
<iptable> usr13, he refuses to cooperate and wants help. one of those.
 * iptable really goes now
<usr13> I'm just using default, (no changes...)
<iptable> he wasn't...
<usr13> Ok have a good lunch
<jhutchins> usr13: having apache follow symlinks can cause a performance hit.
<usr13> hows that?
<usr13> jhutchins: Maybe so, but not sure it would be a noteciable one.
<usr13> jhutchins: The ease of use is worth it.
<nevermoreraven2> what is a dist-upgrade?
<usr13> *noticeable*
<nevermoreraven2> what is the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<usr13> nevermoreraven2: "in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and it will attempt to upgrade the most important packages at the..."  well you can go and read it...
<usr13> nevermoreraven2: (There's more, that's only about half of it, so go and read it)
<leporello> nevermoreraven2, upgrade do it for current distro version, dist-upgrade upgrades to new version, i.e. 12.04 - 12.10
<makersauce> wow, thats a lot of nicks.  Hey, so I have a directory thats -R g+w. nothing in it.  I'm in the group. But I cant create a file without bein root.  Insight?
<nevermoreraven2> makersauce, pastebin your persmissions
<nevermoreraven2> type "ls -l" without the quotes
<usr13> leporello: Take a second look
<jpds> leporello: You mean, 12.04 → 14.04.
<makersauce> drwxrwsr-x 2 root webdev 4096 Oct  2 11:54 .
<makersauce> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 Oct  2 11:32 ..
<makersauce> -rw-r--r-- 1 root webdev    0 Oct  2 11:54 hello.txt
<usr13> !do-release-upgrade | leporello
<dansmith_btc2> Hi, I spent some time searching online but I cant find the signed manifest file containing the hashes of all packages. Any idea where?
<samthewildone> file:///usr/share/sounds/gnome/default/alerts/glass.ogg: Configured audiosink player-audiosink is not working.
<robairt> hey does anyone know why I have amazon installed and it's calling itself a webap integration script?
<leporello> usr13, oh, i see
<cfhowlett> robairt, you don't have "amazon" installed unless you're looking at terrabytes of data.  you might have the amazon lens enabled.
<[F_F]> Hi
<usr13> leporello: It seems we do not have a factoid for do-rlease-upgrade but things have changed.  (Read the apt-get man file and look at the section for dist-upgrade
<nevermoreraven2> makersauce you need to make that directory with the 3 and change its permissions to webdev for the group
<nevermoreraven2> awww too late he left
<daftykins> always the way.
<Pici> usr13: we have a !dist-upgrade factoid fyi
<usr13> Pici: Thanks inof.
<usr13> *info*
<x_root> 2 questions.. any irc client for cli?
<cfhowlett> x_root, irssi
<Pici> x_root: both irssi and weechat are popular.
<x_root> what to do if compiz stop? tried to ctrl+alt+f2, compiz --replace
<x_root> but didn't worked.. what should i have done?
<x_root> or.. do* (dunno the correct =/)
<x_root> thanks cfhowlett Pici, gotta download irssi then
<cfhowlett> x_root, happy2help
<x_root> what about compiz? is possible to replace from ctrl+alt+f* (2 to 6)?
<SCHAAP137> x_root, Alt F2, compiz --replace
<usr13> dansmith_btc2: Are you trying to figure out an easy way to verify checksums?
<usr13> dansmith_btc2: If so,    google
<usr13> dansmith_btc2: Just dump it in the google search bar of firefox and hit enter.
<x_root> SCHAAP137, i could not have this.. tried alt+f2 and nothing.. so i went to ctrl+alt+f2 session..
<x_root> logged as my user (on root group) and tried to compiz --replace
<x_root> i received a msg as problem with display (could not sent to any display, as display :0)
<SCHAAP137> should be ran from within the X session
<SCHAAP137> X still running, but compiz crashed?
<x_root> i think x crashed too in the moment..
<SCHAAP137> a few years ago Ctrl Alt Backspace used to restart X session
<x_root> hm..
<SCHAAP137> if i remember correctly
<SCHAAP137> but only from within X
<usr13> SCHAAP137: Still does
<x_root> hm.. gotta try if happens again...  but, is possible to sent from *f2 to *f7?
<genii> !dontzap
<genii> Hm
<SCHAAP137> cannot remember, i use Xmonad here without any GFX candy x_root
<x_root> like.. the session in the f7 crashed, is possible to do anything from f2?
<x_root> hm..
<daftykins> SCHAAP137: by few years yeah you're talking over 5
<SCHAAP137> hehe, i guess so, it was some time ago daftykins
<genii> x_root: Usually then just to sudo service lightdm restart
<Sta1ker> exit
<x_root> hm..
<x_root> i'll try that next time.. thanks SCHAAP137 daftykins genii :)
<SCHAAP137> cool, yw x_root
<x_root> :)
<SCHAAP137> and indeed x_root
<SCHAAP137> irssi is very nice
<SCHAAP137> i prefer it above weechat
<SCHAAP137> but some ppl like weechat more
<SCHAAP137> there's also http://www.bitchx.com/
<SCHAAP137> anyone in here using BitchX as irc client?
<_Trullo> mirc
<dansmith_btc2> usr13, what exactly should I google? I need a canonical-signed hash of the package. An unsigned hash alone is not enough.
<_Trullo> sorry, disregard from that comment :)
<SCHAAP137> mIRC is nice as well :P
<test_xx> irssi is configured, thanks guys o/
<test_xx> if i have a problem, i'll ask help from here :D
<SCHAAP137> that's Kool & The Gang, test_xx
<x_root> SCHAAP137, :D
<Dragnell> hello to *
<x_root> well, now i'll be away.. have to study .. o/
<Dragnell> regarding to openstack in HA
<Dragnell> what should be the minimount amount of server required for it
<desti_T2> has ubuntu still out of the box support for parallel port scanner?
<derfdref2> Networking question: am I wrong in thinking that if bridge_stp is off in an /etc/networking/interfaces bridge stanza, there's no point in having _fd, _hello, _maxage etc. lines?
<strixUK> there used to be an alternative install ISO that had md and lvm support (or at least, enough manual intervention where you could set that stuff up manually).  what's the equivalent for 14.04?  or is it just the one ISO now?
<cfhowlett> strixUK, alternative install iso is no more.  try the .mini for a text installer --- or server
<strixUK> cfhowlett: yeah, server is definitely what i want
<cfhowlett> !server | strixUK
<ubottu> strixUK: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<strixUK> that has lvm/md?
<cfhowlett> strixUK, indeed it does
<strixUK> excellent.  and xen etc, though i presume that's really just another deb
<strixUK> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<strixUK> (just wondering what specifics about the server kernel)
<strixUK> cfhowlett: i have a box here that has been sitting doing nothing because when i last tried to do this, there appeared to be some sort of race condition between md and lvm
<strixUK> lvm would try to assemble before md had finished assembling, and initramfs would drop to a shell
<samthewildone> I've been getting this error for quite a while > http://pastebin.com/WL7HfVN9
<strixUK> hacking in 'sleep 1' at some point did seem to fix it, but bleh
<strixUK> i'd rather a more permanent fix
<samthewildone> Did some googling and tried some solutions but, doesn't seem to fix the error
<cfhowlett> strixUK, I've only done lvm in virtualbox, but I'm pretty sure you find !server quite lvm/md friendly.  ask in the #ubuntu-server for more direct suppport
<Hardtail> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<OerHeks> samthewildone, those messages seem valid
<Hardtail> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<OerHeks> samthewildone, that would happen when you start a program with a gui from terminal, try "firefox" those errors are scary :-D
<eeee> samthewildone: maybe you have a ghost process ? try pkill alarm
<samthewildone> eeee, nope
<derfdref2> I feel like Bruce Willis in The Sixth Sense
<samthewildone> eeee, I get those errors on fresh reboot, even when I'm compiling / building an application I get the error.
<eeee> i see ghost processes
<eeee> :P
<derfdref2> That's the kid. Brucey's just invisible.
<samthewildone> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<guest-lkajdf_431> where is the best place to locate/create a shared folder on the local system? (Not to share over a network, but to share between users on the same local machine).
<guest-lkajdf_431> obottu
<goopen> hi ppl, what do you guys think of steam on linux? Any pleasant experiences yet? Im thinking about drivers etc. performance?
<purezen> Hi guys, I have been using 14.04 since a while.. Now I am unable to boot into the system..
<kbasher> How to set timezone in linux... really... this method works!  http://pastebin.com/pdhvqFTP
<purezen> When I boot it on and select the distribution from the grub menu.. It says, 'error: attempt to read or write outside of idsk hd0 press any key to continue'
<purezen> Anyone? Thanks :)
<guest-lkajdf_431> obottu;
<guest-lkajdf_431> obottu,
<goopen> purezen, what did you do prior to this?
<guest-lkajdf_431> trying to use is all
<mheld> hey y'all
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: can you stop attempting to abuse the bot, please
<mheld> anybody know why my broadcom wifi chipset (using the b43 driver) isn't showing encripted bssids when i scan for wifi?
<purezen> goopen: Hi.. Nothing that I can remember.. Though, I think I installed the updates just.. Only a few packages were listed iirc..
<mheld> using a broadcom 43340
<mustmodify> is there some kind of set subtraction in bash? I want   `find /x -type f` disjoint `find /y -type f`
<goopen> purezen, im not sure I can help you but im quite you need to provide a little more detail. Stuff just doesnt break out of nothing - even tho it can appear so many times.
<kbasher> grep -v
<kbasher> inverse match ?
<purezen> I even tried to boot using an older kernel from the Advanced options listed in the grub menu.. but still can't boot in goo
<purezen> goopen: Oh, yeah.. Tell me what info can I provide to you in that case?
<goopen> purezen, look here; http://askubuntu.com/questions/416418/error-attempt-read-write-outside-of-disk-hd0
<leporello> mheld, seems like b43 doesn't support your chipset
<mheld> leporello: hmm
<purezen> goopen: Yeah.. saw through that.. but not for me :( That's related to the motherboard and its a diff. one too
<mheld> that would make senes
<leporello> mheld it was propietary driver for broadcom chipsets
<leporello> broadcom-wl or something like this
<goopen> purezen, well im sorry I dont know much about this area. But just stay here in the channel - hopefully somebody can help you out
<guest-lkajdf_431> guys - alll I'm finding on google so far is for sharing dirs across a network, not between users on the local machine. I've tried to do this in the past and ran into problems because the location I chose to create the dir and or the way I want about it (using soft links between the users home dir and just /home). If anyone can point me to information on the internat (I'm mean instructions a 4 yr old could follow); or is willi
<guest-lkajdf_431> it - please do.
<guest-lkajdf_431> thanks in advance  :0
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, I think you should create a folder with correct permissions 770, if i understand correctly what you're up to, and place it under /home dir. So let's say you have /home/tarzan (as user1), /home/jane (as user2), /home/tarzan-jane-shared (as shared dir)
<trism> mustmodify: you want the paths from the first find which are not in the second find? find . -type f -name 'foo*' -and \! -name '*bar' -print; something like that?
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, and create a shortcut on their desktops as well.
<leporello> guest-lkajdf_431, or you can create it anywhere with same permissions. /share or /srv/share, which you can share to network if you want
<guest-lkajdf_431> sp3ck: ok. That's the general way I tried to do it before. I must have made mistakes when I tried it first time. I'll giver it a shot and come back if I have probs.
<guest-lkajdf_431> thx
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, if you want a more automated solution upon creating new users an they all have the same dir as shared, I suppose you can modify the default bash profile
<sp3ck> no p.
<purezen> goopen: Sure :)
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: I use nfs
<usr13> !nfs | guest-lkajdf_431
<guest-lkajdf_431> sp3ck, There's just one more thing I'd like to ask for clarification on/be reminded. By default, the /home dir on ubuntu 14 has -->  drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  <--  perms/ownership. Now, isn't there something in linux about how the perms/ownership of a parent dir effects the perms of the sub dir in it? And, what is that about?
<ubottu> guest-lkajdf_431: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<guest-lkajdf_431> only interested in local shared dir tho, but thanks
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: Permissions and ownerships are controlled by you.
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: Oh, shared between users on the same machine?
<guest-lkajdf_431> usr13: yes, I undrerstand.
<guest-lkajdf_431> usr13: yes
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: Also look into groups
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: /etc/group
<guest-lkajdf_431> But when I struggled with this before I think it was bc I didn't understand the way perms work between parent and sub dir and all that
<guest-lkajdf_431> iirc, if the parent dir has tighter perms than the sub dir, then the parent dir's perms take precedence??
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: Probably because you did not correctly set permissions and did not have everyone in the same group
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, i think your point envolves umask but generally for your purpose, no
<usr13> Well they both matter but.. generally no
<guest-lkajdf_431> ok
<sp3ck> involves**
<usr13> guest-lkajdf_431: See section, "Setting Default Permissions with Umask" (about 2/3 way down) at https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/linux-permissions-basics-and-how-to-use-umask-on-a-vps
<guest-lkajdf_431> usr13: cool.
<Dylan> I just download f.lux and the fluxgui/indicator applet. When I run the file, no GUI opens. Anyone know what's going on here?
<Dylan> Using Ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> Dylan: what was the file you downloaded? ideally you should stick to installing packages
<Dylan> Let's see here...
<Dylan> I installed fluxgui from the terminal.
<Dylan> And right now it shows up as running in my System Monitor.
<Dylan> But there's no GUI to interact with.
<daftykins> Dylan: if you can, try and respond on less lines so i don't have to keep looking up and down multiple screens to glue your conversation together. it's very spammy.
<Dylan> Understood.
<daftykins> ok so that's a very diferent version than i first expected, have you consulted their documentation to how the program works under Linux?
<Dylan> No.
<daftykins> that would be port of call #1 then in my opinion
<burkmat> So it seems that when attempting to install to a hybrid laptop, the installer first wonders which disk to install the OS to, then just tries to install GRUB to whatever disk was first in the list. When that failed, I was prompted to select a new location for GRUB, but doing so failed the install anyway. Setting up my own partition table and selecting the right GRUB-disk from the get-go seems to have resolved it.
<Dylan> Looking it up now. You mentioned that's a very different version than you first expected. Which version were you expecting?
<guest-lkajdf_431> usr13: ok, I didn't see a mention of whether umask is global (when you change the setting it goes from /root down recursively) or more local (you have options and can set multiple umask values for specific dirs under /root). However, I only ask from curiousity since I don't think umask is really needed in my case (I only need a single shared folder where the members of that group have full access but if you aren't a member of
<guest-lkajdf_431> nothing).
<guest-lkajdf_431> With that in mind...
<daftykins> Dylan: it sounded like you had downloaded either a .deb or archive of the program at irst and were having issues installing it, no matter.
<WodgeyD> Please help with a RAID issue (this is not an unubtu question but I am running Server 14.04)
<guest-lkajdf_431> I want to ask, what would each of the /home, /home/<shared_dir_name>, and links - perms look like to accomplish that?
<daftykins> WodgeyD: #ubuntu-server
<Dylan> And I'm not finding any documentation regarding it. Weird.
<WodgeyD> I have 4 ssd's in my server connected to 2 x 2port raid cards. I am 90% sure that I have set BOTH raid cards to see their 2 drives as a striped array, however my server see's 1 array and 2 separate drives.
<guest-lkajdf_431> or anyone who can help  :>
<WodgeyD> oh, thanks.
<WodgeyD> daftykins going there now
<guest-lkajdf_431> something like drwxrwxr--       on all of them??
<G9X37> Test
<G9X37> Hi
<G9X37> Could someone be so kind as to point me to the HTML5 channel?
<daftykins> !alis | G9X37
<ubottu> G9X37: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<jamiejackson> i'd like to install apache 2.2.15 (or something close to it), which was available in maverick. can i add a maverick repo and specify the apache version when i install somehow?
<burkmat> G9X37: I'm guessing #html5.
<G9X37> Nice!
<daftykins> jamiejackson: no, that's a very terrible idea.
<guest-lkajdf_431> G9X37: There is also  a #programming on freenode
<Dylan> Daftykins: I'm not too concerned with the program f.lux itself. All I'm interested in is being able to change the hue on my computer screen. Do you know of any other program that does that?
<G9X37> Awesome
<daftykins> Dylan: not a clue
<G9X37> thanks guys
<Dylan> Darn.
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, w?
<chawki> hi
<G9X37> Hi chawki
<G9X37> Politics aside
<G9X37> what is the advantage of using Ubuntu over Windows Operating systems?
<xangua> !ot | G9X37
<ubottu> G9X37: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<camtron> If I close my laptop lid and the computer suspends while gcc is compiling a large program, will that mess it up?
<G9X37> Is it the coding?
<WodgeyD> problem was in the user, not in the computer! lol
<daftykins> WodgeyD: what was it?
<guest-lkajdf_431> sp3ck: sorry, I asked a question about umask only out of curiosity, so that one doesn't matter. What I really wanted to ask is what the perms and ownership ought to look like for /home (what would be the parent dir of my shared folder), for /home/<the_shared_dir>,  and for any soft links that would be used to connect the user to the shared dir. Now I'm guessing about the need for links, maybe using links to make the shared di
<guest-lkajdf_431> home dir is not the right way).
<guest-lkajdf_431> guess there's two questions in the above. Whether to use links to show the shared dir in each user's /home/<user_name>
<guest-lkajdf_431> and what the perms of parent and sub dir would look like exactly
<jamiejackson> what's a decent way to install apache2.2 on a 14.04 server (instead of the 2.4 version of apache that's in trusty repos)?
<pdelgado> hello
<pdelgado> having trouble mounting an AFP share from my mac server on Ubuntu… Getting this error message: “Could not connect, never got a response to getstatus, Connection timed out”
<pbx> jamiejackson, i see there's an 'apache2.2-bin' package, that's all i kow
<pbx> *know
<pdelgado> found a history in a related bug from 2012… i would assume that its been fixed
<sp3ck> jamiejackson, you could try to provide 12.04's repos and try to install it, but is just a guess
<ytain>  hello, need a bit of help with "low graphics mode" in trusty, the solutions provided in askubuntu.com doesn't work for me at all. ubuntu is installed on my laptop powered by N3520 intel processor and video chipset integrated into the processor and the driver for it is i915
<WodgeyD> filesystem question. I want to encode video to a striped array. What is best type offilesystem? ext3/4? other? ALso, which is best partition table type? gpt/other/msdos?
<WodgeyD> ^^ of filesystem **
<Sawyer> hola
<Sawyer> hay alguien??
<jamiejackson> sp3ck: daftykins hated that idea when i proposed it :) for what it's worth, this is just a local development environment, so it doesn't need to be perfect
<parabinn> 우리나라
<OerHeks> !es | Sawyer
<ubottu> Sawyer: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pdelgado> ytain: try to be more specific??
<daftykins> jamiejackson: why would you run outdated software though? it makes zero sense
<jamiejackson> daftykins: servers run 2.2.15. i need to be close to that in development environment
<sp3ck> jamiejackson, so, compile from source or switch back to 12.04
<OerHeks> !ko | parabinn
<ubottu> parabinn: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Jordan_U> ytain: Do you get full resolution and proper 3D acceleration if you boot from an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveCD/USB?
<ytain> pdelgado, when I boot the ubuntu trusty version, it never reaches the login screen, instead the "low graphics mode" dialog comes up
<sp3ck> jamiejackson, daftykins is right.
<guest-lkajdf_431> I think people think I'm screwing around or trolling or someting but I'm not.  I was hoping somone would just tell me how to do it, period
<jamiejackson> that's a common issue in development environments: matching server environments
<guest-lkajdf_431> maybe they won't and that is fine. but...
<guest-lkajdf_431> well
<sp3ck> guest-lkajdf_431, i just PMed you mate!
<ytain> Jordan_U, it worked just fine 3 days ago, it worked just fine for the last 6 months, however this problem started 2 days ago when I turned on the laptop
<guest-lkajdf_431> oh, sorry
<jamiejackson> okay, i'll look into compiling from source.
<Anonyphun> Hi - I've got a question about creating a (persistent) Bootable USB - Can anybody help me out?
<ytain> it started just after a weekly update of the ubuntu via software update
<Jordan_U> jamiejackson: The other option is to create an Ubuntu 12.04 chroot (assuming the actual servers use Ubuntu 12.04).
<ytain> and unfortunately I cannot revert the updates like in Win7
<jhutchins> guest-lkajdf_431: /home should be rwxr-xr-x
<daftykins> Anonyphun: not until you ask the actual question :)
<robairt> cfhowlett, well this is from two hours ago but, when I say 'amazon' that's because that's what it was called in the "other" folder on my drop down. What it really was, was an amazon store app that had gotten installed somehow. which is why I was asking, anyone have idea what the hell it is
<jamiejackson> Jordan_U: i'm actually working in docker (total noob tho), so i might be able to find an older docker box than the one i found
<ytain> Jordan_U, it also worked fine with the external monitor which is FHD
<ytain> now I'm running unaccelerated, meaning I had to get to the terminal and start manually the XServer
<Anonyphun> K, I used Unetbootin to make a Mint 17 USB, but I need some kind of idiots guide(!)  I'm using a 32Gb USB, but I *think* I need to partition the drive to make a persistent area. Is that the case?
<ytain> and some of the compiz effects are disabled as well
<Jordan_U> !mint | Anonyphun
<ubottu> Anonyphun: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Anonyphun> ok thanks! Have a lovely evening. Cheers
<Jordan_U> Anonyphun: You're welcome :)
<trism> robairt: /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop probably, it is part of unity-webapps-common
<Quatroking> hiii
<Quatroking> Is this the right channel for support
<Quatroking> 1784 users, 0 discussion
<Quatroking> impressive
<[Derek]> Hi
<Quatroking> anyways, I got this awful problem with my ubuntu install
<Quatroking> whenever I try to resume from suspend it crashes with a nouveau failed to idle error
<Quatroking> this wouldn't be much of a problem except that it's my laptop, which I have to suspend between classes
<Quatroking> I'd appreciate any help
<Quatroking> I already tried adding a pcmia setting to grub but that didn't work
<Quatroking> also tried installing the nvidia driver, but that didn't work either
<Wulframn> Quatroking: this isn't a warning or anything, but do be aware that if you post too many lines too quickly you'll be muted by the flood bot.
<Quatroking> oh
<Quatroking> what's "too quickly"?
<Mattias__> I just noticed I had 32bit ubuntu installed, so I thought I had downloaded the wrong iso. So I downloaded 64-bit ubuntu desktop, then I installed it by picking (erase ubuntu and reinstall) in the installation options. Now in the new install it still tells me 32-bit OS... Has the iso been mislabeld?
<Wulframn> Quatroking: the rate you were posting at is fine. Much more quickly might trigger it. Try to fit as much on one line as you can stand.
<pbx> Quatroking, try putting enough detail in one or two lines to give people something to respond to
<Wulframn> Quatroking: :-P Just a friendly head's-up
<Quatroking> alright
<Quatroking> but yeah I'm pretty stumped right now
<Quatroking> from what I understand the error shows up a lot with nvidia machines, which pisses me off a whole lot seeing how the whole reason I switched from win8 to ubuntu is because my nvidia card is dead lol
<Wulframn> Quatroking: you're on 14.04 and your system crashes after being in suspend mode, is this correct?
<Quatroking> Yep
<Quatroking> nouveau failed to idle error
<Quatroking> lemme just go and have it try to resume again, then type over the exact line
<robairt> trism, ah, well at least thats an explination. I uninstaleld in the second I noticed
<Anonyphun> (and I'm back!) I run Lucid (10.04). I have a 32Gb USB stick, and I want to create a (persistent) bootable USB. I downloaded an ISO because I thought that was the way to go -- but perhaps not.  Is there some way I can make what I need from the system I have?
<Quatroking> Wulframn, nouveau E[Xorg[1076]] failed to idle channel 0xcccc0001 [Xorg[1076]]
<rudar> can anybody help me? i have the same problem of this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115970/libimobiledevice-wants-to-remove-all-my-other-packages
<Quatroking> this repeats every 10 seconds or so
<Wulframn> Quatroking: ok hang on
<jhutchins> Since I upgraded to 14.04, I don't seem to have a screensaver on xfce, and the system can't find the xfce power manager.  Any idea what I need to add?
<Mattias__> So, can anyone tell me why ubuntu 64bit iso disk installs 32bit version? I switched from arch linux which ran 64bit without any issues.
<Quatroking> Mattias__, link to iso?
<Quatroking> you might want to try a different mirror as well, the 64bit iso I got off TU Twente here in NL worked fine
<abdel> hello guy, please each time i open my transmission bittorent client it closes after 10 seconds
<abdel> please i need help
<OerHeks> Mattias__, it doesn't
<daftykins> abdel: find where it stores its' configuration files and delete them
<Mattias__> Quatroking: first I go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  select ubuntu desktop -> 64bit -> then I get this iso link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you/?version=14.04.1&architecture=amd64
<daftykins> (or rename)
<abdel> i have done that and its still the same
<Mattias__> OerHeks: system details says 32bit, uname -a says i686
<Mattias__> I'm at a loss here, I don't know how it can even happen...
<OerHeks> then your iso is 32 bit.
<Quatroking> Try a different mirror http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Mattias__> Thanks, I'll try another mirror
<Quatroking> also I suggest formatting the drive instead of "remove ubuntu and install" unless for some reason you are unable to
<abdel> hello guy, please each time i open my transmission bittorent client it closes after 10 seconds
<abdel> please i need help
<daftykins> abdel: i already replied.
<abdel> it not working
<daftykins> abdel: what isn't? you have not stated trying anything
<abdel> i have deleted it but it still the same sir
<daftykins> abdel: try purge reinstalling the program
<Wulframn> Quatroking: you're using the nouveau driver?
<Mattias__> Quatroking: Yeah, I'll do that next time. But I'm pretty sure I did the same procedure the first time using 64bit. But after a month or so I noticed it was actually a 32bit install (64bit virtual machines etc didn't run etc)
<abdel> daftykins, first my transmission was working fine, then all of a sudden it started closing on its own, i have deleted the transmission folder but its still the same
<Quatroking> apparently? Sorry, I haven't used ubuntu since 8.10 so most things are new to me
<jhutchins> seems like dpkg was hung for something.
<abdel> please how do i purge
<Mattias__> Quatroking: I mean, I did a full erase of the disk when I remover arch linux. The first time, with the default download 64bit iso :/
<Wulframn> Quatroking: it sends line that driver is causing all kinds of grief. Try using the open-source driver.
<daftykins> abdel: "sudo apt-get purge transmission" then "sudo apt-get install transmission"
<Quatroking> Wulframn, alright, how do I switch
<abdel> okay let me try, thanks
<Quatroking> Mattias__, if you're unlucky a mirror somewhere has the iso mislabeled on its server
<Wulframn> Quatroking: I'm doing this from my phone so it's going to take me a moment to get you set up.
<Jordan_U> Mattias__: Check the md5sum of the image you downloaded.
<Mattias__> Quatroking:  brb on windows to download and slap the iso onto the usb drive. my bouncer is mattias here so I'll be on that after the reboot.
<Quatroking> Take your time
<abdel> daftykins: av done that and stll the same
<Wulframn> Quatroking: go to system settings / additional drivers. What is the activated driver?
<daftykins> abdel: what distro and version?
<Mattias> Jordan_U, I'll check the one I downloaded first now
<hylian> i bought bation from the ubuntu store but it won't download. running it from terminal shows the download goes nowhere. (0% in 1 hour). I have high speed net, i could have downloaded it three or four times easy already... what's going on?
<abdel> transmission gtk2.82-1.1 ubuntu 3.1
<daftykins> abdel: no, the OS version
<daftykins> abdel: "cat /etc/issue"
<Mattias> Jordan_U, Where can I find the md5 checksum?
<abdel> ubuntu 14.04
<Quatroking> Wulframn, the X.org X server
<Quatroking> all other choices are NVIDIA which is not going to work as the nvidia gpu is dead
<Wulframn> Quatroking: you don't see "xorg-video-nouveau" or something?
<Quatroking> I have 5 choices, 4 of which are nvidia, the 5th being the one currently activated; "Using X.Org X server - Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open source)
<Wulframn> Quatroking: ok, one moment
<daftykins> Quatroking: what made you think changing from Windows to Linux would mystically make a faulty graphics chip stop being a problem?
<hylian> how do i get my money back for a game that refuses to download?
<Quatroking> daftykins, nothing. It's just that the microsoft basic display driver is awful, whereas ubuntu makes much better use of whats left
<Wulframn> hylian: on steam?
<daftykins> Quatroking: is this a laptop with optimus?
<Mattias> Quatroking, Jordan_U, know what? I think I'll actually go debian this time :) I've heard great things of it.
<Quatroking> the laptop is an Acer Aspire 5742G
<Quatroking> no idea if it has optimus, the card's an Geforce 420M
<daftykins> what's the CPU model?
<taaaaalidan> hey guys, i need some help.  bit a newbie, but for some reason my bootlaoder got screwed
<taaaaalidan> i've now managed to boot into a rescue system, and mount my drives
<taaaaalidan> and am reinstalling grub
<Quatroking> daftykins, an i5 460M
<taaaaalidan> But where is grub meant to isntall? i'm a little confused
<hylian> Wulframn: no through the store.
<daftykins> taaaaalidan: the hard disk device, e.g. /dev/sda
<taaaaalidan> i've got a sda, sda1, sda2
<taaaaalidan> sda1 is boot, sda2 is ubtunu install
<genii> taaaaalidan: sda
<taaaaalidan> Alright, i'll give it a go.  Cheers
<daftykins> Quatroking: hrmm, do you see the intel graphics adapter from "lspci" also then?
<Quatroking> that's a funny thing - the intel gpu isn't recognized
<daftykins> Quatroking: does your BIOS allow selecting which GPU is in operation?
<Quatroking> supposedly the nvidia card reroutes everything back from the CPU
<Quatroking> nope
<taaaaalidan> Thanks guys, gonna give this a go. later
<daftykins> no it's the other way around
<hylian> Wulframn: it looks like I am not the only one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1361932. why wouldn't they solve this, it's been months.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361932 in Ubuntu Software Center "Bastion will not download in Software Center" [Undecided,New]
<Quatroking> err
<daftykins> the intel draws the picture the nvidia provides
<taaaaalidan> (gotta shoot off to the actual PC)
<Quatroking> yeah, you're right
<daftykins> Quatroking: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<Quatroking> once I activate any driver that makes direct use of the nvidia, I get more artifacts on my monitor than hairs on my head
<Wulframn> hylian: lots I could say on that subject. But this is the ubuntu support room so I won't. I'm not sure what your course of action should be as I don't use the Ubuntu store.
<daftykins> Quatroking: ok, so if you want power modes to work you probably want to blacklist nouveau
<Wulframn> daftykins: that is what I was trying to get at, but he'll need a generic driver right?
<Quatroking> I actually tried blacklisting nouveau already, but that disabled any form of boot at all
<daftykins> Wulframn: nope the intel will be fallen back on, assuming all is well
<Quatroking> had to use a livecd to remove the blacklist
<Quatroking> daftykins, nothing is well D:
<Wulframn> daftykins: ah, TIL
<daftykins> Quatroking: install pastebinit and run "lspci | pastebinit"
<meatmanek> this OpenVPN USN is from a CVE that is 9 months old!
<Quatroking> also that log was empty
<meatmanek> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2368-1/
<daftykins> Wulframn: it sounds like far more is up though, apologies for stepping on your toes on this one :)
<hylian> Wulframn: well i'm going to restart, try everything I can, and if nothing happens, reign down fire and brimstone. sounds like a good plan ;)
<Quatroking> sure, hold on
<meatmanek> http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2013-2061 last updated: 1/03/2014
<ubottu> The openvpn_decrypt function in crypto.c in OpenVPN 2.3.0 and earlier, when running in UDP mode, allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information via a timing attack involving an HMAC comparison function that does not run in constant time and a padding oracle attack on the CBC mode cipher. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-2061)
<meatmanek> original release date: 11/17/2013
<daftykins> meatmanek: do you have a support question?
<meatmanek> do y'all have a time machine so I can go patch my systems last december?
<Wulframn> daftykins: you're not stepping on my toes at all! I appreciate your taking the reins.
<meatmanek> but no, mostly I'm ranting.
<daftykins> Wulframn: :)
<daftykins> meatmanek: take it elsewhere then
<meatmanek> but I do actually want to know why this wasn't patched until now
<Quatroking> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8480995/
<daftykins> meatmanek: this channel has volunteers, not devs. you'll get nowhere here.
<Quatroking> the intel gpu isn't listed
<meatmanek> daftykins: where can I find that out?
<daftykins> meatmanek: find 'what' out?
<Quatroking> wasn't listed in windows either, but the intel specs state it has an intel gpu built-in though
<meatmanek> why the patch for this security vulnerability was nearly a year late
<daftykins> meatmanek: no
<daftykins> i mean, i have no idea.
<Quatroking> so do wikipedia and all these other cpu sites. According to several forum posts I came across it only provides the most basic video features which is also why only the MBDD would work on it
<daftykins> Quatroking: hrmm there are a lot of different optimus implementations out there, i own one myself in an Asus laptop where i see both devices. it looks like you're just going to have to surrender power management modes like suspend on this thing due to its'... damaged status, i'm amazed you see a picture at all really
<meatmanek> daftykins: I guess I'll respond to the USN email and hope Marc Deslauriers reads his email
<trism> meatmanek: my guess is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openvpn/+bug/1184223/comments/1
<daftykins> Quatroking: I would definitely be interested to see the /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1184223 in openvpn (Ubuntu Precise) "CVE-2013-2061: use of non-constant-time memcmp in HMAC comparison in openvpn_decrypt" [Low,Fix released]
<Quatroking> that file doesn't exist
<daftykins> Quatroking: really? can you "ls /var/log/" ?
<Quatroking> hold on
<Quatroking> oh, it does, I did a typo
<daftykins> :)
<meatmanek> thanks trism
<daftykins> i figured ;)
<genii> Quatroking: The That's a zero and not uppercase letter O
<Quatroking> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481015/
<VeiledSpectre> Excuse me everyone - I have some quuestions - I'd like to get into some ARM development.  can anyone tell me what the difference between the gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi and the gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf packages are?  In addition, does installing the packages also install the pre-requiste c-library headers and runtimes?  Or is it assumed that such things are taken care of by your kernel image configuration on the target board?
<Quatroking> wait, daftykins, might this be from my current session, instead of the attempted resume?
<genii> VeiledSpectre: You might have better responses to those questions in the #ubuntu-arm channel
<VeiledSpectre> genii: Thank you - did not know such a place existed
<rudar> can anybody help me? i have the same problem of this guy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115970/libimobiledevice-wants-to-remove-all-my-other-packages
<daftykins> Quatroking: it's using the nvidia device then yeah, is this standard ubuntu or are you using lu or xu?
<Quatroking> standard
<Quatroking> but aren't those all the same under the hood, other than the graphical shell?
<daftykins> Quatroking: hmm i'm amazed the 3D of ubuntu's unity is still working for you without showing the artefacting. i think it's game over with that damaged machine i'm afraid, doesn't look like much choice there
<daftykins> Quatroking: they use different desktop environments yes, i'd probably run xubuntu on yours to avoid the unnecessary graphical elements
<Quatroking> I thought about that but tried vanilla ubuntu for the heck of it
<Quatroking> Haven't seen a single artifact on this driver
<Quatroking> the moment I try the nvidia driver it trips balls though
<daftykins> Quatroking: what about if you run glxgears? :)
<Quatroking> sure, hold on
<Quatroking> working absolutely fine
<daftykins> 0o
<Quatroking> hey on windows I could even run broforce at a stable speed with no artifacts
<daftykins> must be something the nvidia driver does that nouveau doesn't
<Guest44225> This may or may not be the channel for a java / flash / firefox question - but using Ubuntu.  If not, tell me where to go.
<genii> Guest44225: Best just to ask your actual question and see
<rudar> http://pastebin.com/utS9XAXc
<daftykins> rudar: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Guest44225> I am trying different things, like doing a line check on my internet.  It tells me now that my Firefox 32.0.3 doesn't have java and flash installed in my browser - though I did the same thing yesterday, and no such message or problem
<rudar> daftykins: Debian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<rudar> i'm no ubuntu user >_< but i can't find any help
<Guest44225> genial: I am trying different things, like doing a line check on my internet.  It tells me now that my Firefox 32.0.3 doesn't have java and flash installed in my browser - though I did the same thing yesterday, and no such message or problem
<daftykins> rudar: we do not offer help in here for non-ubuntu. please do not ask again
<daftykins> ugh
<Guest44225> genii: I am trying different things, like doing a line check on my internet.  It tells me now that my Firefox 32.0.3 doesn't have java and flash installed in my browser - though I did the same thing yesterday, and no such message or problem
<Guest44225> Even Facebooki has a problem, telling me that I don't have flash / java installed.
<genii> Guest44225: I take it this "line check" is some webpage from your provider ?
<Guest44225> genii: Two options I have. One from my ISP, yes.  But the other, www.speedtest.net
<Guest44225> Both worked fine yesterday, but today ... no
<genii> Guest44225: If you do in Firefox URL bar:  about:plugins      ...does it show any java, flash, etc installed there?
<Guest44225> genii: Shockwave flash 11.3 r202
<Guest44225> genii: Doesn't show any java.
<Guest44225> genii: But flash is shown as disabled
<genii> Guest44225: That sounds like a Chrome Flash version, the regular one for linux only goes to 11.2.202
<DeathTech> How can I create default windows, that are named, and running apps in byobu ?
<Guest44225> genii: Can you tell me the basic idea to install java and the way to enable the shockwave or install adobe's flash?
<vitimiti> Hi
<blueingress> Hi, Is there a command line timer for linux?
<med_> timeout
<med_> well depends on what you mean
<med_> "time fOO"
<med_> will time the foo command
<genii> Guest44225: For Flash, enable in the Software Center the "multiverse" repository and then install flashplugin-installer. For java, install package icedtea-7-plugin
<med_> and timeout will allow a command to run for a fixed time
<med_> blueingress, ^
<genii> Guest44225: Apologies on lag, work is requiring me to leave the computer occasionally
<blueingress> med_, need to give a BEEP .... when it is over
<med_> ah a countdown timer. You could do that with sleep and Ctrl g
<med_> apt-get install beep ; sleep 30; beep
<med_> better, lmgtfy says: sleep N; echo -en "\007"
<Guest44225> genii: np.  I hate it when I'm at work and I have to actually work  ;)
<blueingress> med_, ah trying
<Guest44225> genii: Thx. Do I need to restart the computer or not?
<Guest44225> genii: and thx for the help
<Guest44225> bye
<genii> Guest44225: Just closing your browser and restarting it should be enough
<voidvoid> its ok if i install ubuntu in a logical partition and a swap in an extended ?
<blueingress> med_, beep .... no sound...
<med_> better, lmgtfy says: sleep N; echo -en "\007"  <-- try that
<med_> blueingress, ^
<wheei> ohhhh, just tried to connect my laptop to my TV, tried it around and when I put my TV-screen over my normal screen my screen got fuckd up!   I unplugged the hdmi and restarted and it looks fine, but it turns weird as soon as I plug in the hdmi
<wheei> how can I fix this ?
<wheei> Can I reset the weird settings for multiple screens without plugging the hmdi back in?
<falco73> ciao
<falco73> !list
<ubottu> falco73: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<geirha> blueingress: check the terminal emulators settings on what it does for bell
<geirha> printf '\a'  (or the less preferred echo -en '\007')  tells the terminal emulator to "sound the bell", but the terminal emulator might have that turned off, or set to blink (visually) instead
<Jordan_U> Mattias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes has a list of iso names and hashes, though you can also always just google an md5sum (for almost any popular file) and find pages with the filename, and if you don't get any results from google you can be pretty sure that your file is corrupt. That said, Debian is a great distribution, so good luck :)
<wheei> How can I reset multiple screen settings?
<HolaWorld> Hello. 'apt-get install virtualbox' wants to install xorg. Is there anyway to get it without xorg?
<Jordan_U> HolaWorld: What is your end goal?
<NikTh> HolaWorld: Why you don't want Xorg ? Is this a server machine without X ?
<genii> HolaWorld: You could try with -o Install-Recommends=0
<Quatroking> what's an easy git client for ubuntu?
<hylian> how can i contact canonical by phone and speak to someone right now about a purchase i was ripped off on?
<bubbasaures> hylian, This channel is not attached to canonical and is OS support.
<genii> hylian: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us has a number at the bottom.
<hylian> bubbasaures: ok
<hylian> genii: thanks
<lt_delorian> list channels
<daftykins> !alis | lt_delorian
<ubottu> lt_delorian: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<geirha> HolaWorld: Doesn't seem like it has a virtualbox package that won't install the qt interface I'm afraid :/
<e\bola> hi
<e\bola> i was trying to download a torrent from a magnet link with ctorrent
<e\bola> i'm connected to my home ubuntu server via ssh
<usr13> e\bola: All on one line please
<e\bola> Sorry, I'm using irssi and it's difficult to read what I wrote before, btw: is there a way to start a torrent using a magnet link via console?
<e\bola> I've tried with ctorrent and bittorrent,but I think the second one needs a gui interface to run (and i don't have X)
<PermaNull> Not sure if this is an ubuntu specific issue or SuperMicro's IPMI/iKVM stuff, but I've got an issue where I can boot into the ubuntu server installer but then being told the cdrom isn't mounted... anyone ever experienced this before?
<pbx> a small thing i miss from osx is that closing one window of an application brings the next one forward (if there is one).  any way to get that behavior under Unity?
<guest-ifPAtc> hello
<PermaNull> So has anyone here had issues installing ubuntu over Supermicro's iKVM crap?
<nimbus_> getting a bug Caused by: net.sf.jasperreports.engine.util.JRFontNotFoundException: Font 'Arial' is not available to the JVM. See the Javadoc for more details. <------- seriously?
<nimbus_> anyone seen this error?
<MasterOfDisaster> nimbus_: yeah... so? which software? if the font name is hardcoded into a report, that happens.
<OerHeks> arial is part of the msfonts that come with restricted-extras
<nimbus_> it's with a program called fishbowl inventory
<MasterOfDisaster> nimbus_: install the package OerHeks recommends and it should work alright. Time to file a bugreport upstream though :-)
<nimbus_> Thank you
<nimbus_> oerheks?
<jhutchins> nimbus_: Sounds like typical java code quality.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Is it documented somewhere whether 'apt-get download' checks signatures?
<PermaNull> http://i.gyazo.com/496c5b292e527ff844c81a792ed64d4b.png
<PermaNull> Anyone?
<daftykins> PermaNull: your ISO corrupted?
<PermaNull> daftykins, Two different ISOs
<PermaNull> Same result.
<daftykins> PermaNull: right, but have you MD5'd them?
<daftykins> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ice_Strike> I want to access to NAS via NFS. There is no need to install  nfs-kernel-server?
<Ice_Strike> I can just install  nfs-kernel-server?
<Ice_Strike> I mean nfs-common
<PermaNull> daftykins, http://i.gyazo.com/f5c295cd044d1b4dc54c38f59a1ebebe.png - they match up
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ice_Strike, on the NAS or client?
<Ice_Strike> client
<PermaNull> And mounted using virtual storage... http://i.gyazo.com/1014870ced7d5c0450e6c933c29e0308.png
 * sarsaeol waves at nimbus_ 
<Ice_Strike> I want to mount to NFS
<daftykins> PermaNull: ok, well i don't really recognise your KVM setup there as a legit one, why don't you run the disc checker off the boot menu?
<jhutchins> Seems like xfce on 14.04 has "lightlocker" but no screensavers.
<PermaNull> daftykins, It's SuperMicro's iKVM crap.
<Eduard_Munteanu> Ice_Strike, yeah
<daftykins> PermaNull: yeah not exactly what we'd normally be dealing with in here.
<nimbus_> yeah thanks I thought the msttype fonts would work
<daftykins> PermaNull: and that's a win8 host?
<daftykins> PermaNull: why not just use virtualbox? :P
<sarsaeol> nimbus_: the relvant package is installed the jvm won't access it. filing bug report w/ them
<PermaNull> daftykins, My system is windows 8 yes... I work in an industry/company that requires I run windows primarly due to our applications being developed for it.
<daftykins> PermaNull: yeah i'm not bringing up issue with it, i'm simply identifying your environment to suggest better ways to run ubuntu
<PermaNull> I'm wondering how you were able to identify it based on those screenshots.
<daftykins> PermaNull: the window control design :)
<nimbus_> thanks  Sarsaeol
<daftykins> min, max, close
 * sarsaeol hugs nimbus_ 
<PermaNull> daftykins, Yeah but win7 looks similar I thought.. it's been awhile since I've ran 7.
<daftykins> PermaNull: 7's are in boxes, if you get me :) anyway yeah, test the disc or run virtualbox instead \o/
<PermaNull> What do you mean by or run VirtualBox instead?...
<leoecco> Hello. An application of mine is crashing. The core dump is truncated, even though I'm using ulimit -f unlimited and ulimit -c unlimited. ANy ideas on how to solve it?
<daftykins> PermaNull: instead of whatever KVM abortion that software is :)
<PermaNull> Well, I don't think you understand what it is I'm trying to accomplish.
<PermaNull> That KVM is part of a BMC for a supermicro system located in a DC.
<daftykins> ok
<PermaNull> I don't understand how VirtualBox would be feasilbe in that case.
<daftykins> oh i get what you mean, it's just a viewing client to a host elsewhere
<daftykins> well, contact the provider about why the OS doesn't work then i guess
<daftykins> or try mini.iso
 * nimbus_ waves to sarsaeol 
<PermaNull> daftykins, IIRC the issue at hand is ubuntu isn't seeing the disc mounted even though I'm booting off it.
<Killswitch> Hello guys, I am having an issue upgrading Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS ImageMagick from 6.7.7 to 6.8.9 from source. I do everything like ImageMagick's site says, but get "Illegal Instruction"
<Killswitch> I searched for the last few days and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to fix this
<daftykins> PermaNull: did you run the disc check yet? i'm not really up for more responses until that's tested
<ObrienDave> Killswitch, use the repo version
<PermaNull> daftykins, give me a moment the thing is being picky.
<daftykins> Killswitch: if you're lucky you might find someone willing to assist, but we typically don't support non packages
<Killswitch> ObrienDave: the repo version is too old. We need the new version.
<ObrienDave> Killswitch, glwt
<Killswitch> So no possible help at all, like maybe figuring out what the heck "illegal instruction" even means and how to work around it?
<PermaNull> Killswitch, Where are you encountering "Illegal instruction"
<ObrienDave> illegal instruction is just what it sounds like. something compiled wrong
<PermaNull> What are you executing/doing when that happens?
<Killswitch> PermaNull: after going through the steps and running convert -version
<PermaNull> Sounds like you missed something at compile time.
<daftykins> !details | Killswitch
<ubottu> Killswitch: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<EOBeav> !details | ubottu
<ubottu> EOBeav: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Killswitch> http://imagemagick.org/script/install-source.php#unix
<Killswitch> Those are the steps I did.
<ObrienDave> Killswitch, please don't tell us you tried to install the .rpm
<Killswitch> Any information you guys need to help, let me know what and I'll go through them again to get it.
<Killswitch> ObrienDave: no.
<PermaNull> Killswitch, I'd have to agree with daftykins and say you need to contact imagemagick directly.
<PermaNull> It appears to be an ongoing bug in their software.
<PermaNull> http://www.imagemagick.org/discourse-server/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=24353
<PermaNull> Probably no the same version but it's reported again and again per version it seems.
<PermaNull> *not
<Killswitch> Yeah the only thing I found even near what issue I am having said "install older version" then "this has been fixed in new version" but all versions are older than what we need. heh
<daftykins> Killswitch: tried finding a PPA with newer builds?
<daftykins> that's your other, still unsupported option
<OerHeks> Killswitch, try this way configure ,make, make install http://www.sysads.co.uk/2014/06/install-imagemagick-ubuntu-14-04/
<ObrienDave> Killswitch, where did you find "convert -version"?
<Killswitch> What confuses me though, is I'm trying to do this in a vagrant virtual machine, and couldn't get it working, co-worker did it on his machine which is the exact same as mine, (same vagrant files) and it worked for him, so we tried to do it on our staging server the exact way he did it, no go.
<Quatroking> there's no way to run windows apps on ubuntu, is there?
<Quatroking> kinda missing the fancy microsoft minesweeper with its daily challenges and stuff
<Killswitch> ObrienDave: that's their way of getting the version of the current imagemagick installed
<ObrienDave> Quatroking, not natively, no
<ObrienDave> !wine | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Quatroking> wine runs win8 metro apps?
<Killswitch> OerHeks: yeah I ran through that url once already too, only difference is I used a different url for the tar.gz file because that one 404's
<ObrienDave> Killswitch, where did you find the instructions for adding "convert -version"?
<Killswitch> Same outcome
<Killswitch> ObrienDave: it's a standard command for ImageMagick.
<Killswitch> convert -version
<Killswitch> Version: ImageMagick 6.7.7-10 2014-03-06 Q16 http://www.imagemagick.org
<Killswitch> Copyright: Copyright (C) 1999-2012 ImageMagick Studio LLC
<Killswitch> Features: OpenMP
<daftykins> Quatroking: seriously doubt it.
<PermaNull> ^ ObrienDave, "convert" is an imagemagick binary and -version is well, self explanatory.
<ObrienDave> ok fine
<PermaNull> Killswitch, my recommendation see if you can get the arguments that were used to compile the version you have working 6.7.7 and compile the new version with same args.
<Killswitch> PermaNull: that's what comes from apt-get in stock Ubuntu 14.04
<PermaNull> If that doesn't work submit a bug report on their forums.
<Killswitch> PermaNull: how do I get those args?
<PermaNull> Killswitch, not 100% sure it spits that out I was basing that on previous experience with other things.
<PermaNull> Though this may be interesting to look at, https://gist.github.com/rodleviton/74e22e952bd6e7e5bee1
<Killswitch> Yup did that too
<PermaNull> http://douglascrp.blogspot.com/2014/06/how-to-install-imagemagick-from-sources.html
<PermaNull> Removing the old version is probably a good idea as well.
<Killswitch> Have not seen that one, will try it
<Killswitch> Thanks PermaNull I really appreciate your help.
<Hardtail> !tablet
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<quants> I need to re install Grub 2 and need some guidance please?
<daftykins> quants: share more details
<ObrienDave> like why do you need to reinstall grub2
<ObrienDave> or, what makes you think you need to?
<quants> <daftykins> i think that Grub is not loading some stuff and i want to reload it to see if that will help
<daftykins> quants: why do you think that?
<quants> <daftykins> one example is my battery has just stopped working over night, i was well looked after and im not convinced its a hardware issue
<gianni2468> lista
<daftykins> quants: how do you connect a battery to your bootloader?
<gianni2468> !list
<ubottu> gianni2468: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<quants> well im  newb any someone on hear said it sound like a grup problem?
<ObrienDave> daftykins, carefully? ;P
<daftykins> quants: highly unlikely.
<daftykins> ObrienDave: ;)
<PermaNull> daftykins, now that I got this iKVM thing to stop being a PoS.
<quants> <daftykins> will im a a loss, i find it hrd to believe that a battery can suddenly go
<daftykins> quants: explain the battery tale, if you will
<daftykins> PermaNull: ok, keep the language even in acronym form family friendly please
<ObrienDave> quants, dual boot setup? can you check it in windows?
<PermaNull> daftykins, alright will do.
<quants> <daftykins> i only run ubuntu on this laptop.
<daftykins> PermaNull: what was it then?
<PermaNull> Basically thing is scanning the disc now for 'defects'.
<PermaNull> Oh I haven't discovered the actual issue yet.
<daftykins> ah ok
<gianni2468> ciao
<PermaNull> Just doing the integrity check, the reason I said that was it took me forever to even get it to boot the disc again.
<ObrienDave> !it | gianni2468
<ubottu> gianni2468: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<PermaNull> daftykins, I guess it fails part way through.
<daftykins> PermaNull: where is the ISO in relation to the host that's booting it?
<PermaNull> It's stored on my machine, I connect over OpenVPN to another network then mount it from my machine using the iKVM java software.
<rlinx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481685/plain/
<daftykins> quants: alright well try a live session of Ubuntu from flash drive, if the battery life is better, maybe it's your software, if not - it really is a dead battery.
<PermaNull> I'm thinking about doing it from a share on the local network instead.
<daftykins> PermaNull: *nod* makes sense to consider that a variable
<daftykins> rlinx: sorry, your support query should be with them, not us
<quants> <daftykins> can a battery just totally stop in an instant? even after working quite well?
<daftykins> quants: so you got say an hours worth of life from it before, then suddenly 0?
<tankerkiller125> OK so I have a rather odd request I guess? I was installing Ubuntu to an external hardrive and all went well however I now HAVE to have that external harddrive plugged in otherwise my laptop won't boot and it'll just show grubs recorver mode. How can I fix this so that I don't need to have the external hardrive plugged in but If I want to boot to it I can?
<quants> <daftykins> yes to your last question.  take a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2144463
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: remove it, boot install media, chroot your local install and run update-grub
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: rely upon your laptop's BIOS/boot menu to select a different device at boot time instead of having GRUB handle it, that was the mistake
<quants> <daftykins> just switching to my other laptop so may be gon for 30 seconds
<tankerkiller125> daftykins: Yes I'm aware of that but like I said  I have to boot into the external drive the laptop has windows installed. and for some reason grub got installed in the laptops harddrive
<daftykins> oh it's Windows.
<tankerkiller125> daftykins: Yeah sorry I should have clearified
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: yeah, fix Windows first then
<tankerkiller125> daftykins: Any ideas on how todo that?
<daftykins> tankerkiller125: this is not windows support
<Quantumpants> daftykins im back
<tankerkiller125> daftykins: alright then I guess I'll be back when I fix windows
<daftykins> Quantumpants: ok, i'm catching up now by reading the thread
<daftykins> Quantumpants: you're on your husbands laptop now, presumably?
<daftykins> Quantumpants: or was that forum thread not you?
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> no they are both mine and thats not my post, im a guy lol
<ObrienDave> rofl
<daftykins> Quantumpants: whoops :D
<daftykins> Quantumpants: ok, so presumably you've tried Windows and you've tried post #7's approach? Which i was close to suggesting myself
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> i wont tell my wife lol, so you see that just more that tells me its not a dead battery
<daftykins> Quantumpants: sorry that sentence doesn't make sense to me
<daftykins> ah i kind of get it now
<rlinx> can anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8481685/plain/
<daftykins> Quantumpants: until you do post 7 and try a live session i don't really see any good course of action, but GRUB is definitely unlikely
<daftykins> rlinx: i told you already you should contact the person that made the module, it is not an ubuntu support issue
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> i didnt make sense to me either sorry.  i was saying that looking at that thread makes me thing that somehow my battery is fine.
<ObrienDave> Quantumpants, can you swap batteries to the other laptop?
<daftykins> i doubt they're the same in this case
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> sadly no
<daftykins> Quantumpants: lol, use the nickname of the person that's talking to you, not me every time
<ObrienDave> daftykins, but you're so good at helping :))
<daftykins> :(
<Quantumpants> <daftykins>  got you sorry, death by cut and paste
<ObrienDave> maybe he's telling me to butt out ;P
<daftykins> not at all!
<ObrienDave> jk, jk
<imbezol> he just likes misquoting daftykins
<Quantumpants> <ObrienDave> <daftykins> sorry you guys have to put up with such a newb
<ObrienDave> i guess :)
<ObrienDave> Quantumpants, not to worry, we were all there at one time :)
<ObrienDave> grrrr, my ISP is horrible
<Quantumpants> <ObrienDave> <daftykins> im thinking i may just go any buy a new battery :(
<ObrienDave> Quantumpants, no other OS on that machine?
<Quantumpants> <ObrienDave> no just 14.04.1 lts 64bit
<ObrienDave> k, it's possible the charging system went bonkers
<daftykins> Quantumpants: there used to be a battery information page which would show design capacity vs. actual capacity
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> im confused
<nuggets> hello
<daftykins> hi
<nuggets> anyone want to talk? (360)342-0308
<daftykins> no thanks, please leave now
<nuggets> ok bye bye!
<puish> lol
<Quantumpants> <daftykins> <ObrienDave> thank you for your help guys catch you guys around. :)
<tigerfanboi> short but sweet
<ObrienDave> Quantumpants, ok, good luck
<itisit> how to print one particular column from stdout? for example: netstat -an | print $3
<daftykins> itisit: bash channel is more relevant
<itisit> daftykins: got it. thanks
<samthewildone> So have a situation at bay, getting this missing gtk module on various applications. Even when building and running a build of a application I get the error. This is the error > "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module""
<PermaNull> daftykins, think I finally got this thing to mount the disk from a samba share on a local ubuntu box.
<daftykins> :)
<labru01> ñ
<z1haze> does anyone know what could cause this error? http://paste.debian.net/124237/ i just got a new vps today, and im trying to set it up.. havnet done anything with it and its just giving me error after error
<Loshki> samthewildone: I see google hits for canberra-gtk-module that look relevant...
<daftykins> z1haze: "cat /etc/issue" ?
<daftykins> z1haze: yep that's debian, no support here sorry.
<Loshki> samthewildone: e.g. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/gtk-message-failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-module-936168/
<z1haze> lol wtf ubuntu is debian
<daftykins> z1haze: rules are rules, go ask the debian guys, or better yet contact your VPS provider for support, since you know, you pay them for a service.
<samthewildone> Loshki, problem is most of those posts are old.
<Loshki> samthewildone: so none of them work?
<OerHeks> samthewildone, running 64 bit and have libcanberra-gtk-module installed? http://askubuntu.com/questions/342202/failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-module-but-already-installed >> maybe you need the :i386 module
<PermaNull> daftykins, so far good... integrity test success.
<daftykins> \o/
<PermaNull> Looks like it's operational now... guess the issue was just the slow speed between me and the server over KVM.
<Loshki> zlhaze: or just admit you made a mistake and were using ubuntu all along (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)
<POGtastic> hi guys, anyone know something about mounting extra hard drives?
<POGtastic> i have an SSD and a regular hard drive, and i have ubuntu installed on the SSD. unfortunately, i'm having trouble getting the hard drive to mount automatically
<travnewmatic> fstab is your friend!
<POGtastic> yeah, i know it's fstab, but unfortunately when i try to make it, it gives me an error on startup
<travnewmatic> POGtastic, look for articles relating to fstab
<travnewmatic> hmm
<travnewmatic> did you make a folder for it to mount to?
<POGtastic> i also tried using ubuntu's Disks utility to automatically create the  fstab entry
<travnewmatic> its easy enough to edit automatically
<travnewmatic> sorry
<travnewmatic> manually
<POGtastic> yep, there's a folder in /mnt/ for it to go
<travnewmatic> alright
<travnewmatic> can you see what the error is when you restart?
<daftykins> POGtastic: use paste.ubuntu.com to show us what your attempted fstab mount looks like
<POGtastic> ok, i'll be right back
<Jordan_U> POGtastic: Wait.
<POGtastic> oop
<Jordan_U> POGtastic: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of "sudo mount -a" first, which will hopefully give us all we need.
<daftykins> yeah, what i said.
<SAM_theman> samthewildone, leave
<SAM_theman> for some reason xchat crashed
<SAM_theman> I was talking to a person about gtk-message:failed
<POGtastic> ok here's my pastebin of fstab: http://pastebin.com/Ay1tdAvM
<POGtastic> the last one is my HDD
<daftykins> SAM_theman: just like every other time we do NOT want to hear about your disconnections and following clone management, this is NOT what this channel is for
<POGtastic> if it helps, my UUID is cdc5218d-fc7f-4832-89fa-cd1f7f604989. i'm not quite sure what that is, though.
<POGtastic> of the hard drive*
<daftykins> POGtastic: it's a unique identifier for a given drive or partition
<SAM_theman> Yeah anyway  I needed some help with the gtk-message i've been getting, I was talking to someone here.
<daftykins> POGtastic: what file system does it use?
<POGtastic> ext4
<POGtastic> if i have to reformat it, it's going to take a while to copy it all to a USB hard drive... i have a few hundred gigs of stuff on it :(
<POGtastic> but i will if i have to.
<daftykins> POGtastic: ok comment that one out by putting a # in front for now, then make a new line with "UUID=cdc5218d-fc7f-4832-89fa-cd1f7f604989  ext4  /mnt/HDD auto defaults  0  0"
<POGtastic> ok, lemme restart and i'll come right back.
<daftykins> POGtastic: no
<POGtastic> ok
<daftykins> POGtastic: you don't need to restart in Linux land :P
<daftykins> POGtastic: once the edit is complete, run "sudo mount -a"
<clepto> so had to switch routers and now my samba shares arent showing up in network discovery. any ideas on how i should go about fixing this via command line?
<daftykins> POGtastic: if all goes well, you won't see any output
<largefarva68> opinion question: firefox or chrome
<POGtastic> unfortunately, it's giving me the following message: [mntent]: line 19 in /etc/fstab is bad
<clepto> firefox
<daftykins> POGtastic: 'mntent' ?
<POGtastic> yeah, it has that in brackets right before the message
<daftykins> just checking it wasn't a typo
<daftykins> POGtastic: any clues in "dmesg | tail" ?
<CodeVent> Good afternoon all. I am Just lost on what to do atm. Anyone available to help me out?
<daftykins> POGtastic: repaste the file to show what it looks like now, please
<daftykins> CodeVent: you have to actually ask a support question before anyone knows how to assist
<POGtastic> pastebin of new fstab: http://pastebin.com/r0jnBE7a
<daftykins> POGtastic: take out the 'auto', i think i messed up there
<Ajkthx> i dont currently have ubuntu, but how easy is it to get steam (and its games) up and running on ubuntu
<daftykins> POGtastic: /mnt/HDD exists yes? the folder
<POGtastic> yes it does
<Ajkthx> as well as drivers for your video card
<CodeVent> I am running 14.04 server 5 HDDs in RAID 0, no OS drive. when I boot up I get this error Incrimentally starting RAID arrays  mdadm: CREATE user root not found  mdadm: CREATE group disk not found  Incrementally started RAID arrays
<daftykins> Ajkthx: this a desktop pC?
<Ajkthx> yes
<POGtastic> it's now returning the following error: mount: mount point ext4 does not exist
<POGtastic> should i have the mount point before ext4?
<daftykins> POGtastic: yeah, ugh sorry - funky eyes and brain this evening
<daftykins> we're getting there though!
<POGtastic> oh no problem, i'm so glad you guys are helping haha
<daftykins> Ajkthx: and you're on Windows now?
<Ajkthx> yes.
<daftykins> Ajkthx: and why do you want to change?
<POGtastic> success! thank you so much!
<daftykins> POGtastic: no worries, just test you can actually read and write onto it first though
<Ajkthx> for the experience. for something new.
<POGtastic> yep, it works just fine. excellent
<POGtastic> i've been manually mounting it in the file manager for a while now.
<POGtastic> if i'd known that this chat existed, i would've asked for help a long time ago haha
<daftykins> Ajkthx: ok, i think #ubuntu-steam exists.
<daftykins> Ajkthx: it's pretty easy though, you're going to need to learn a very different way about going about things though. Windows users start by thinking they'll install the OS then visit their graphics card site and download drivers - that's totally wrong in Linux land
<POGtastic> i'm outta here. have a good one. thanks again dafty, trav, and jordan
<daftykins> POGtastic: take care now o/
<Ajkthx> i remember there being a pretty easy way to install drivers like that
<Ajkthx> almost like an app store
<daftykins> Ajkthx: indeedy
<Ajkthx> it'd be nice if it fit on a cd =/
<ponyofdeath> hi, anyone can help me figure out why my ubuntu 12.04 does not have kms as well as 14.04
<Dylan> I just upgraded to 14.04. When I load an audio disc into my drive, I get the following message: "unable to mount audio disk Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" and the audio disc cannot be played. Any idea how to fix this?
<ponyofdeath> same video i915
<ponyofdeath> same trusty 3.13 kernel
<ponyofdeath> one has smooth scrolling in tty1 and one is super slow
<CodeVent> I am running 14.04 server 5 HDDs in RAID 0. when I boot up I get this error Incrimentally starting RAID arrays  mdadm: CREATE user root not found  mdadm: CREATE group disk not found  Incrementally started RAID arrays. I have booted up on a live Debian and found that my partition table is missing? I tried to install-grub but it advises me heavily not to as there is no table. Can anyone help?
<stan_man_can> I was running aptitude safe-upgrade and some packages were requesting user input (do I want to replace the grub menu or whatever) and my network disconnected. Now when I ssh back in it's not letting me do another update "Could not get lokck /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open"
<Ajkthx> are a vast majority of nvidia drivers available for ubuntu?
<SpartanWarrior> Hello there, I want to update a saucy server but apt-get update gives me 403 errors when fetching sources and packages, what should I do? :(
<reisio> Ajkthx: all that are are
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: share the output of "sudo apt-get update" to start with
<SpartanWarrior> k
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: via a paste site such as paste.ubuntu.com of course
<SpartanWarrior> this is my output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482075/
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: yeah so by update you really mean upgrade to trusty, yes?
<Ajkthx> so i want to transition from windows to ubuntu. what would your guys' words of wisdom be for this
<SpartanWarrior> indeed, i know saucy is quite outdated
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: the repos have been renamed now since saucy is EOL, just run "do-release-upgrade" and you should be good to go, but have backups of coure
<daftykins> *course
<SpartanWarrior> I tried that but: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482085/
<SpartanWarrior> (yes i'm connected to the internet)
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: headless server yeah?
<stan_man_can> Hi all, I was SSH'ed into my VPS and running a aptitude safe-upgrade, it was part way through and requesting user input when my internet connection dropped. Now that I'm SSH'ed back into the server, how do I resume where I left off? I can't do aptitude safe-upgrade again as I'm getting errors  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e7da5dd9fa28ef2f75de
<daftykins> aptitude isn't standard on ubuntu, apt-get is :)
<SpartanWarrior> daftykins: yup, i'm sshing
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: you can try this, though i wouldn't normally consider is the best approach - "do-release-upgrade -d"
<daftykins> !dpkglock | stan_man_can
<ubottu> stan_man_can: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ging> is there an apt-get command which will make it automatically downgrade packages to meet dependancies ?
<daftykins> downgrade is not supported
<ging> but i want it to!
<SpartanWarrior> daftykins, the same output :(
<SpartanWarrior> 'm about to cry
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: with sudo too?
<SpartanWarrior>  both cases: user and sudo
<daftykins> blargh.
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: you could be bold and backup your sources.list, then manually replace saucy with trusty and update.
<daftykins> SpartanWarrior: just a warning - you don't use any PPAs do you?
<SpartanWarrior> not a single one, it's a file/webserver
<daftykins> ah-har
<stan_man_can> daftykins: Partially worked, now I'm seeing this debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<CodeVent> well I guess no one can help.
<daftykins> CodeVent: try #ubuntu-server
<Loshki> stan_man_can: I would say reboot, but half way through an upgrade means it may not reboot properly or at all. At this point, I would say bite the bullet, make any backups you need, and do a from-scratch install.
<mdev> how do I edit the service script, anyone know what the file is?
<mdev> it's buggy for sudo service --status-all
<mdev> returns ? on lot of running processes, I found patch online
<mdev> but trying to find the file to edit
<Loshki> mdev: /usr/bin/service ?
<compdoc> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Netflix-Working-on-Ubuntu-Touch-Native-App-460846.shtml
<mdev> thanks
<clepto> i had samba set up and running previously and my router died. so i replaced it and now my ubuntu machine is not showing up in network discovery. i can connect to it via SSH using the same ip address it had before internally as that didnt change but its not showing up in networked computers list from my windows boxes. anyone able to help me figure out this issue?
<Davy_Crockett> Hello peeps Oi!
<Loshki> clepto: is smbd running? Try sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<clepto> loshki: service smbd status
<clepto>  smbd start/running, process 3529
<Loshki> clepto: restart it...
<clepto> loshki: ive restarted it, reinstalled it, and reconfigured and restarted it about 5 times now. ive gone through 3 different howto guides and its still not working. my best guess is somehow network discovery got messed up on the ubuntu network config because of the new router/network
<Loshki> clepto: I've always found smbd to be a bit unreliable. And at least once I recall having to download the latest source and compile/run it because the regular one was buggy. The only thing that changed was the router?
<tripelb> I eant t erase my entire ubuntu partition and remove the grub so it just boots to win 8 again. How do I do this? Thanks.
<tripelb> I want to erase "
<clepto> loshki: yep, machine has the same internal ip address it had before. i replaced one DD-WRT router with another one.
<clepto> loshki: whats interesting is i can see my other Ubuntu machine when i do smbtree but it isnt showing my windows boxes....
<Loshki> clepto: same router config? access lists preventing smb packets? Got a laptop handy? Use it to sniff the network & see...
<clepto> loshki: i can access my samba shares between my two linux boxes just fine. the communicate with each other but not windows... its friggen odd
<clepto> loshki: and my windows boxes see each other as well but dont see the linux boxes
<emanuele> ciao
<jrunning> is there a way to enable wake from keyboard in ubuntu 14.04, without naming specific usb device numbers?
<reisio> jrunning: yeah I think the ordinary Linux usb wake config option does that
<Talidan> hey guys, so i can't seem to boot into Ubuntu.  My bootloader is seemingly screwed up
<Talidan> I just booted into my hosts "rescue mode"
<Talidan> and have installed grub onto all partitiopns of my unraided drive
<Talidan> sda, sda2, sda3
<Talidan> I haven't installed onto sdb becauase i got a warning not to
<ahklerner> i am using pidgin on xubuntu, with ssl login. i have 4 or 5 rooms set to autoconnect. when i open pidgin it successfully connects, then opens some of the rooms and then disconnects 'server closed the connection'. if i do reconnect it works.......any ideas ?
<Talidan> but it doesnt seem to bootinto ubuntu
<ahklerner> works = doesnt disconnect me
<daftykins> ahklerner: ask #freenode ? :)
<ahklerner> i have noone is answering,
<ahklerner> so i came here
<ahklerner> thought just maybe
<daftykins> ok, not our problem.
<ahklerner> yeah i thought maybe someone had seen the issue before
<Chanito> ahklerner, Maybe the ssl is set to disconnect after some idle time
<daftykins> ahklerner: best thought, change client.
<Chanito> ahklerner, nvm i was thinking of something else
<ahklerner> i am just used to pidgin been using it for years
<kenny__> anyone know how to get a list of all keyboard input layouts available? Is there a file?
<kenny__> There is 'languagelist' but I think that is for 'locale' only.
<rypervenche> kenny__: Well, there are the keymaps that are in /usr/share/keymaps, there are also IMEs out there that you can use to provide other languages' input.
<rypervenche> kenny__: What language(s) are you looking for?
<kenny__> I'm just looking to create an array of langauges available for keyboard input in Ubuntu.
<kenny__> looks like this might be it.  man xkeyboard-config
<rypervenche> Ooo, that looks nice.
<jux1e> hello
#ubuntu 2014-10-03
<jux1e> hello
<daftykins> jux1e: hello again, do you have a question?
<daftykins> !root | jux1e
<ubottu> jux1e: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daftykins> eh, wrong factoid.
<daftykins> jux1e: you shouldn't be on IRC as root
<craig> hello
<Bashing-om> craig: Hi ! support question ?
<daftykins> craig: hi
<d0lph1n98> ls
<nith1210> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<d0lph1n98> is ubuntu apt-get download ready-make binary? or they download the source and compile it according to user's system architecture?
<daftykins> d0lph1n98: they're binaries
<d0lph1n98> so they are installed at the optimum performance of the user's system?
<nomic> if you compile on your system, you will end up with identical binaries
<daftykins> d0lph1n98: they're compatible, go to gentoo if you want to spend all day compiling for that extra few milliseconds of efficiency :)
<d0lph1n98> daftykins: of course they are, im just asking..please don't get too emotional
<srdjan_> Hi
<srdjan_> Anyone here?
<srdjan_> Can anyone help me?
<daftykins> d0lph1n98: i think you are reading into my words
<srdjan_> Can anyone help me?
<daftykins> srdjan_: you have to ask a question first
<ClassroomTV> srdjan what is your question?
<srdjan_> Oh, sorry, i wann add more diskspace to my ubuntu partiton. Thing is i have unllocated space but i cant add it to the partiton.
<daftykins> srdjan_: how are you trying?
<srdjan_> Also i think i lost like 40 Gbs of space cuz i fucked something up in windows
<srdjan_> Im using GPArted
<srdjan_> I had 3 partitons on my comp. i used the second one to install ubuntu on. On C is windows.
<daftykins> please don't use that language in here, keep it family riendly
<daftykins> *friendly too
<srdjan_> Im a first time user so please excuse me
<srdjan_> Oh sorry will watch my lang.
<daftykins> srdjan_: install pastebinit then run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<srdjan_> lemme see
<srdjan_> Should i copy it here? or?
<daftykins> paste the link that it created, yes
<srdjan_> em i see no link just the return from the command
<guest-lkajdf_431> ok, so I just acquired a new lappy - an hp pavillion dv6000 from 2007. Nice lappy but the mouse pointer disapears (mouse doesn't work) and the keyboard does not work either. This is happening with "try ubuntu" on ubuntu 14. I already know I want to install ubuntu on it (first thing I do w/ every computer I own) but this worries me.
<daftykins> srdjan_: the command was "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<srdjan_> yes and i got the result
<guest-lkajdf_431> Has anyone heard of other issues as well
<guest-lkajdf_431> And what is the soln to the keyboard/mouse issue?
<daftykins> srdjan_: which should've been a URL. you probably didn't install pastebinit
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: maybe it's broken.
<srdjan_> well i did sudo apt get install pastebinit
<srdjan_> Ohh sorry
<srdjan_> i didint pastebinit..
<guest-lkajdf_431> daftykins: the hardware you mean?
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: yes.
<srdjan_> em im terribly sorry but i dont know how to put  the  |  on my keyboard
<guest-lkajdf_431> It has win xp media center (2007) on it and everything works fine under that os
<daftykins> paste it
<srdjan_> ah yes
<srdjan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482628/
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: install it alongside then perhaps
<guest-lkajdf_431> daftykins: not gonna happen - I'll throw a computer in the trash can before I allow winblows on it
<daftykins> srdjan_: can you also do "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<guest-lkajdf_431> there is a soln and I need to find it
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: right, so have you installed it yet? are you dealing with a native install of 14.04?
<daftykins> because that's what i was getting at.
<srdjan_> yes i can do
<srdjan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482630/
<guest-lkajdf_431> daftykins: have not installed yet bc I wanted to test for just this sort of thing as I did
<c0sm0s_> hi all
<guest-lkajdf_431> I'd prefer to find at least some kind of soln before going for the gusto
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: but you don't care for Windows on there, so...
<guest-lkajdf_431> well
<daftykins> srdjan_: i don't see any unallocated space
<guest-lkajdf_431> its just my way I guess
<daftykins> guest-lkajdf_431: i think full ubuntu would be a mistake on such a machine anyway
<srdjan_> well i allocate any yet. when i allocate it and try to enter the command to merge it with ext4 linux i cant do it
<srdjan_> should i first do the resize of new volume D and then try to merge it with ext4?
<daftykins> srdjan_: ok so there isn't free space, you're wanting to shrink Windows first
<daftykins> yeah no, that's not going to end up very well
<srdjan_> So what should I do? How will i add more space?
<srdjan_> I tried googling but nothing really helps..
<daftykins> srdjan_: i'd backup ubuntu, delete and recreate after adjusting windows
<srdjan_> so youre saying i should just do it all again?
<daftykins> srdjan_: yep
<srdjan_> damn
<srdjan_> there aint no way?
<srdjan_> i mean i have 3.64 gib on here
<srdjan_> it should be enuff for documents or streaming a movie..right?
<daftykins> srdjan_: also, you may want to read up on partitioning, as you have 3 primary partitions there that are NTFS. that's not how it's done
<srdjan_> how do i fix that?
<daftykins> starting again
<srdjan_> wiping the hard drive?
<daftykins> srdjan_: well you don't have to murder the very first one, Windows' C:
<srdjan_> Damn mate. How do you propose i do all that?
<srdjan_> I mean I have tons of files on there
<srdjan_> Maybe just buying a new disk?
<srdjan_> Also what are the consequences?
<daftykins> do you not have another drive?
<daftykins> srdjan_: where do you do your backups to?
<srdjan_> I had some backups
<srdjan_> My files go to a dropbox and i got pictures on my laptop and some usb.
<srdjan_> I mean D and E are mostly games and shit that i can afford to lose
<daftykins> srdjan_: stop with the language, please
<srdjan_> Sorry again
<wizechatmgr>  I know I'm going to look like a complete idiot (no suprise here).... Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libqtcore4_4%3a4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<wizechatmgr> tried installing it manually, am pretty sure I need to clean out the apt archives, but don't have the necessary skillset to remember the "correct" way to do so... any ideas? I know this is a known issue
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: sudo apt-get clean
<wizechatmgr> yeah, crashes at same spot
<daftykins> what crashes doing what?
<daftykins> srdjan_: i'd recommend you buy another drive, yep. USB flash drives are not safe
<wizechatmgr> when attempting to remove, upgrade, or install the package
<wizechatmgr> autoclean doesn't seem to remove the reference to it
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: that's not what they're for.
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show output of "sudo apt-get -f install" please
<wizechatmgr> would be more than happy to :)
<srdjan_> Is there any chanche that i leave it like this? I mean this computer will be mostly used for documents,spotify and occasionally a movie.
<wizechatmgr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482700/
<daftykins> srdjan_: i don't know what your disk usage is like, it might be fine sure.
<srdjan_> i just wish i could expand the linux memory now..
<daftykins> memory is not disk space
<srdjan_> sorry. disk space.
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: do you have any PPAs added that you've used to install other software?
<wizechatmgr> hate to sound like an idiot... but what's a PPA?
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wizechatmgr> oh, well, I have joomla on it and TS3
<ilyas> hi
<srdjan_> So is it hard to remove ubuntu and install it again?
<wizechatmgr> the last thing I've done in recent months was attempt to add GUI to it, it got stuck, and I atttempted to back out, but I think it didn't go as well as it could have
<daftykins> srdjan_: nope
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: you probably aren't meant to do that with a digitalocean droplet
<sean_> jurzdevil
<wizechatmgr> I've done far worse successfully...
<srdjan_> Okey. Theres a big question here?
<srdjan_> Can i do this
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: try "dpkg -r libqtcore4"
<daftykins> srdjan_: do you still have the USB flash drive or DVD you installed ubuntu from?
<srdjan_> Can i got into windows and delete the partitons and not remove grub?
<srdjan_> Yes of course
<srdjan_> go*
<wizechatmgr> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libqtcore4:amd64, only the config  files of which are on the system; use --purge to remove them too
<wizechatmgr> so I'm guessing next command should be a purge "?
<daftykins> apt-get purge <package> yip
<daftykins> srdjan_: yeah you can do it that way too, then resize your D: as you planned to do
<daftykins> srdjan_: just beware that Windows likely won't boot until you reinstall ubuntu beside it
<srdjan_> So the plan is. Boot into Windows. Delete the ubuntu partitons. Then put that space again on D. Then restart. Then install ubuntu form boot menu?
<daftykins> no resize D: as in shrink it
<daftykins> because you wanted to make more space for ubuntu, right?
<wizechatmgr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482750/
<wizechatmgr> looking like no dice...
<srdjan_> I wann add the unlocated space that will be left after deleting ubuntu to D. And then in the install of ubuntu il add more space memory?
<daftykins> srdjan_: no
<wizechatmgr> I've done the apt-get -f install a few million times...
<srdjan_> So what do i do :(
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: nah that's just the result of you previously having tried to install the desktop probably
<wizechatmgr> seems like it is half-in, half-out...
<daftykins> srdjan_: first off, there is nothing to be gained by resizing D: to use up the entire disk again - because you want to put ubuntu back on, yes?
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: yeah so you need to commit to a full removal or something
<srdjan_> I want to install ubuntu on D again
<daftykins> it can't go *on* D
<wizechatmgr> more than willing to do that, any easy command line?
<srdjan_> But what will happen with the space that will be left after ubuntu?
<daftykins> it'll happily sit there unused
<srdjan_> What can i do with it?
<daftykins> but you need to *shrink* D: if you want to reinstall ubuntu but make it larger
<wizechatmgr> only reason I really care is I want to make sure the bash/etc gets updates
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: do you have much installed and configured on this VPS?
<wizechatmgr> not enough that I can't roll her back without too much of a headache... you think that's the best way?
<srdjan_> So i cant do anything with those 10 Gibs of space?
<srdjan_> Which are now used by the ubuntu which im runnin.
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: you have a snapshot from before you attempted putting the desktop on?
<wizechatmgr> of course :)
<wizechatmgr> I'm only half dumb :)
<daftykins> heh, yeah i'd just roll back, it looks like you have some kind of xdg software installed that's conflicting
<VictorVR> [hellome]: what is the best mirc client for linux?
<daftykins> srdjan_: i'm sorry but you're making me go around in circles by not understanding simple concepts, i can't help you anymore.
<VictorVR> [hellome]: what is the best mirc client for linux?
<VictorVR> ops
<VictorVR> helloww, what is the best mirc client for linux?
<somsip> VictorVR: stop repeating yourself
<daftykins> VictorVR: look into xchat and hexchat
<somsip> VictorVR: there is no "best" client for anything. MIRC is a client. There are other IRC clients. Find one that suits your needs
<srdjan_> I just dont understand what will happen to the unnlocated memory which will be left by the Ubuntu uinstallation.
<VictorVR> someone I know it. you understand my question
<wizechatmgr> srdjan it will sit unused
<somsip> !best | VictorVR
<VictorVR> someone I know it. you understand my question
<srdjan_> so thats like wasted 10 gibs of memory which i cant add anywhere?
<daftykins> srdjan_: it's not memory.
<wizechatmgr> disk space
<srdjan_> space..
<daftykins> sorry, can't assist you anymore.
<VictorVR> somsip What IRC client do you use?
<srdjan_> oh well
<srdjan_> wish me luck boys
<Ro0t> Hello
<wizechatmgr> so it appears windows 10 finally brings in a few features ubuntu has had for about 10 years...
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: this channel isn't for general chat, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<somsip> !ot | wizechatmgr
<ubottu> wizechatmgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wizechatmgr> ah, sorrys
<daftykins> BenKnisley: got a question?
<BenKnisley> Not really just checking out irc, any tips?
<daftykins> BenKnisley: yep! tip #1: ubuntu support only in here thanks
<Cloudka82> Okay so, I'm now trying to install Open-VPN Server on Ubuntu server 12.04. The issue is, i go to 'source vars' I then run sudo ./clean-all and then it tells me I must source var first
<Cloudka82> any ideas? :O
<c0sm0s_> ubuntu is awesome, love it!!!
<Cloudka82> heh
<Cloudka82> i've tried . vars
<Cloudka82> i've tried source ./vars
<c0sm0s_> had it with windows when they came out with 8
<Cloudka82> Still gives me the same error when i run sudo ./clean all
<Cloudka82> Still gives me the same error when i run sudo ./clean-all*
<somsip> Cloudka82: a possible solution/clarification http://is.gd/L3bb1z
<Cloudka82> :O thank you
<somsip> Cloudka82: and if you've done . vars it will load the vars to your current environment. When you use sudo, you don't use your current environment (IIRC). So that might also be a failure point
<Cloudka82> Nope, still nothing :(
<Cloudka82> I guess I'll just go back to Debian Lol
<Cloudka82> it plays nicer
<somsip> Cloudka82: still nothing when you do what>
<Cloudka82> When i attempt to source vars
<somsip> Cloudka82: there will be no output
<Cloudka82> i ran . /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/vars
<Cloudka82> then i ran
<Cloudka82> sudo /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/clean-all
<somsip> Cloudka82: why are you running clean-all as sudo?
<Cloudka82> I then tells me, please source the vars script first (i.e. source ./vars)
<Cloudka82> which i've also tried
<Cloudka82> and because if I don't i get a shitload of permission denied
<somsip> Cloudka82: follow the official guide. It does not mention sudo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<somsip> Cloudka82: and keep your language family-friendly please
<Cloudka82> apologies
<Cloudka82> Just slightly confused O_o I know it's due to the fact that I'm a rookie
<Cloudka82> rawr
<craigbass1976> anyone else experiencing awful slowness mounting up a remote directory with curlftpfs?
<VictorVR> how can I execute a .sh file with double click?
<somsip> Cloudka82: then try not to blame ubuntu and find a realiable guide and follow it carefully
<Cloudka82> Hmmm, I do appreciate the advice. that's the exact guide I'm following, however Ubuntu is forcing me to run everything as sudo
<Cloudka82> There might be a default sudo account I should try accessing
<somsip> Cloudka82: In Step 3, there are two commands which should allow any members of the admin group to source vars and run clean-all. Your default user should be in admin. Have you run those 2 commands (sudo chown... and sudo chmod...)
<Cloudka82> Interesting, I'll try that.
<grindmodeon> Hey all, what sort of skills are needed for server management?
<daftykins> that's not what this channel is for, grindmodeon
<grindmodeon> daftykins: well I meant for ubuntu specifically
<grindmodeon> to manage a ubuntu machine
<daftykins> !manual | grindmodeon
<ubottu> grindmodeon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Cloudka82> somsip: I ended up running sudo -s within that directory and i guess that fixed it :)
<Cloudka82> somsip: thank you for the advice ;)
<somsip> Cloudka82: you're now doing everything as the root user. It might not do what you want. But you seem to have got past that obstacle. Good luck with the rest of the setup
<r3dr0p> ye
<wizechatmgr> daftykins thanks a bunch... rolled it back and am upgrading it to 14 now...
<daftykins> wizechatmgr: great news
<adalberto> hello
<adalberto> I need a support
<daftykins> adalberto: ask a question
<Geese_Howard> adalberto, what your user code sir
<adalberto> I get an error when I run "sudo apt-get update"
<daftykins> adalberto: share it via paste.ubuntu.com
<adalberto> This is what I get
<adalberto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482950/
<daftykins> adalberto: er that looks like the tail end of the process. the whole lot would be good
<Bashing-om> adalberto: Diasable the CDROM check box in Software Sources.
<adalberto> Do you mean that that's not an error?
<somsip> c
<adalberto> how to do that?
<daftykins> open your terminal out large and copy and paste the lot
<bynarie> ubuntu = ubloatu
<adalberto> What do you want me to copy and paste in a terminal?
<bynarie> jk mfers
<daftykins> the full output of "apt-get update" from start to finish
<eaxxae> bynarie: shut up tool ...
<adalberto> Ok
<bynarie> dam im kidding chill
<bynarie> im on ubuntu
<daftykins> bynarie: go find something more fun to do
<eaxxae> bynarie: nobody cares if you're kidding.. ps.. your handle sounds jewy
<daftykins> eaxxae: stop feeding the troll please
<wizechatmgr> apt-get purge 'troll'
<somsip> bynarie: do you have a support question?
<bynarie> no
<somsip> bynarie: ok. Well take this elsewhere. It's not welcome here.
<bynarie> whats not welcome here?
<somsip> bynarie: inane chatter
<adalberto> here you have daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8482966/
<bynarie> ok
<somsip> wizechatmgr: and please don't feed the trolls. Just be polite and if they persist, summon the ops.
<somsip> s/polite/polite but direct/ :)
<daftykins> adalberto: take the CD out
 * rww sips
<adalberto> <daftykins>: I don't have the anything in the cd rom reader
<Geese_Howard> hueiuehuhee
<Geese_Howard> oh god
<daftykins> adalberto: ok, is this ubuntu desktop? open the system settings program and go into software and sources i think it's called, disable the trusty CD there.
<bynarie> im trying to set a path variable.. ive used both the /etc/env and bashrc
<Geese_Howard> daftykins, if he edit sources.list will not work?
<adalberto> <daftykins>: yes this is ubuntu desktop 32 bits
<bynarie> neither is working for me.. ive rebooted
<Geese_Howard> bynarie, export $PATH=/path/to/export ?
<somsip> bynarie: path is usually set in .bashrc or .bash_aliases as "PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/add". Did you try that?
<bynarie> yea
<somsip> bynarie: paste it please. paste.ubuntu.com
<bynarie> specfically im using adb and fastboot from android sdk
<somsip> bynarie: so you want to add android/bin to path? Paste what you have that isn't working
<bynarie> ok one sec
<VictorVR> how can I execute a .sh file with double click?
<adalberto> <daftykins>: Thanks a lot, it's Done... :) :D
<daftykins> adalberto: all back to normal?
<adalberto> Have a nice night... Bye...
<adalberto> Yes
<daftykins> cool :) bye o/
<arquebus> VictorVR: chmod +x filename
<VictorVR> arquebus, I do it. But when I click in the .sh file the gedit open
<Daryl> Any ideas what Ubuntu 15.04 will be named? XD
<rww> Daryl: probably after 14.10 is released
<Daryl> kk
<VictorVR> how can I execute a .sh file with double click?
<Daryl> If im not mistaken was Ubuntu 14.10 goal to make things stabler and clean things up? reason i ask is the sayin of "spring cleaning"
<somsip> Daryl: there is no real question in that sentence, and disucssions about 14.10 belong in #ubuntu+1
<Daryl> ok...
<_unreal_> VictorVR, make it executable and dbl click it
<_unreal_> heh
<_unreal_> sudo chmod +x file.sh
<VictorVR> _unreal_, it don't work
<_unreal_> what kind of a script file is it?
<VictorVR> the script star a programam
<VictorVR> a git client
<mask> trying to install 14.04.1 with encrypted harddrive and LVM, process aborts after a few seconds without error message, only that encryption failed and it is aborting. any ideas what could cause this?
<VictorVR> if I execut in terminal ./smartgithg.sh it works
<arquebus> VictorVR: what happens when you run ./filename.sh in your console? maybe whats in your file wont execute, you might also want to put a shebang at the top of the file
<VictorVR> when I type ./smartgithg.sh it works
<_unreal_> arquebus, he wants to dlb click it like an EXE file
<VictorVR> yes, is it
<VictorVR> but it's dont works
<arquebus> _unreal_: I know, if dbl click doesnt work then you have to test the file out in the console
<VictorVR> I want to use ubuntu, but simple things is very complicated
<_unreal_> VictorVR, linux is just about the same regardless of the distro source
<_unreal_> the major differences is in the package system manager
<VictorVR> arquebus, I tested it in console. when I type ./smartgithg.sh it works
<arquebus> VictorVR: you could create a launcher on your desktop to click or you could create a link to the actual file you want to run
<VictorVR> arquebus, How can I do it?
<arquebus> VictorVR: In MATE you just r-click on the desktop and create a launcher, I dont know if you can do that in Unity
<_unreal_> VictorVR, just create a launcher icon and then edit its propteries and add your launch command as you would in the console
<_unreal_> sigh, my media pc has unity but its shut down right now and dont feel like waking it up
<_unreal_> cause I'll wake up my daughter
<VictorVR> rsrs
<VictorVR> thankyou very much
<VictorVR> you help a lot
<arquebus> np
<VictorVR> I can search how to create a laucher alone
<VictorVR> thankssss
<VictorVR> and sorry my english language
<VictorVR> I'm from brasil
<_unreal_> heh so your right below me
<_unreal_> kind of
<Geese_Howard> _unreal_, youre from Argentina?
<Geese_Howard> rsrsrsr
<_unreal_> ? no
<daftykins> off topic people.
<_unreal_> topic troll
<nusr> sometimes when i open a virtual machine or have not enough memory, my system becomes unresponsive. how can i kill processes like in windows cntrl-alt-del..i've tried cntrl-alt-f2 which works when i have memory, but it doesn't when mem is all used up. i can't go into terminal either
<daftykins> nusr: do you not have any swap?
<redlance> So I got my Ubuntu file server all set up, it's also a plex media server and a Logitec audio server.  What's the best way to back up the system?  Not the data, but all the config files and related stuff.
<somsip> !backup | redlance
<ubottu> redlance: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nusr> i do on the main machine, but not on the virtual
<daftykins> nusr: but it's the host getting affected, yes?
<nusr> daftykins: yes the host is affected and the only way is to hard reset
<daftykins> nusr: sounds like you're trying to allocate more than your system has
<nusr> daftykins: a buffer overflow yes?
<nusr> daftykins: so i probably haven't set a swap on my host, and the only way to get around that is to either get more ram or resintall and partition with a swap?
<daftykins> how come the answer changed?
<daftykins> nusr: share a pastebin or screenshot of 'top' running?
<redlance> Okay, a related question.  If my motherboard conks out, I can just swap in a new one, right?  Ubuntu shouldn't freak out the way Windows does?
<daftykins> redlance: correct
<redlance> daftykins, Okay, thanks.
<daftykins> redlance: wouldn't hurt to backup anyway :)
<redlance> daftykins, True, I have all my data rsync to a USB drive nightly...I should just add the system drive too.
<nusr> daftykins: i'll try the next time it freezes, but i don't think i can take a screenshot when the system is unresponsive. there is nothing i can do to kill an application to free up ram?
<daftykins> wow USB flash is not a backup
<redlance> daf Not flash, external spinning disks
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> nusr: you could try SSH'ing in from another box, but it sounds like you've just... not set that one up quite right. definitely no swap? very unwise
<redlance> daftykins, I don't trust flash drives any more then I do floppy disks
<daftykins> :D good to hear
<nusr> daftykins: live and learn daftykins...next install will have a swap
<nusr> daftykins: sda1 swap, sda2 ubuntu, sda3 some other is correct?
<daftykins> no, be having them sequential you're saying they're all going to be primary partitions
<daftykins> that's not right
<daftykins> *by
<daftykins> nusr: how much RAM does this box have and how much was allocated to the VM?
<nusr> daftykins: this one has 4. 2 to host and less than 2 to virtual...(emm but i had 2 virtuals running :p)
<Sachiru> What the fuck is with Apache? Just installing it changed system load average from 0.39 to 3.16 on a dual-core box
<Sachiru> Nobody accessing the server yet.
<PermaNull> daftykins, So..
<PermaNull> it worked.
<PermaNull> However, I screwed up and installed a 32bit distro instead of x64.
<PermaNull> So back at it again now that I tried to deploy our software and failed lol
<PermaNull> Sachiru, This is supposed to be a 'family friendly' chat from what I've been told so I'd avoid cusing.
<daftykins> nusr: lol. my maths isn't ace but... yeah.
<Sachiru> Sorry for offending your sensibilities, PermaNull
<PermaNull> Sachiru, I said from what I've been told.
<PermaNull> As In I did the same and got told the same.
<Sachiru> But when you've spent 36 hours on getting nfSen to work on a dual core box that's supposed to handle only one netflow sender
<PermaNull> Easy, don't use nfSen.
<PermaNull> lol
<Sachiru> And get unexplainable spikes on apache that render it unusable, and some form of integration conflict crap with Perl and Lighttpd and nfSen, you'd be just as pissed as I am
<daftykins> Sachiru: this is a channel for ubuntu support, not whining
<Sachiru> You don't know what nfSen is, do you, PermaNull
<PermaNull> Sachiru, I've dealt with a lot of different linux related complications in my life.
<daftykins> stop that.
<nusr> daftykins: thanks..i'll watch youtube for the swap install and get more ram
<PermaNull> And otherwise.
<Sachiru> @daftykins yes, I am asking for support
<PermaNull> I've been there and I still didn't whine about it.
<daftykins> Sachiru: yet to see a question, just whining.
<Sachiru> Regarding why just _installing_ apache2 is causing load to spike
<PermaNull> Also that's apache support not ubuntu.
<Sachiru> With nobody acccessing the server
<PermaNull> go to apache and ask your question.
<Sachiru> Ah crap
<Sachiru> Did not see that this was #ubuntu and not #ubuntu-server
<PermaNull> And I do know what nfSen is...
<daftykins> guys, stop it
<nusr> fight!
<daftykins> nusr: don't.
<PermaNull> nusr, no fight.
<PermaNull> just an arrogant prick.
<nusr> thanks guys. see you later.
<PermaNull> daftykins, what do you do for work?
<PermaNull> I'll trade you.
<daftykins> it's not a chat channel
<stalaktitas> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view7/4909151/fight-club-o.gif
<Admiralmatt> test
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<daftykins> Admiralmatt: don't use this channel in future.
<pak101> iptable yt
<PermaNull> pak101, did you have a question?
<pak101> permanull iptable was helping me with setting up fakeraid vols on ubuntu couple of days ago
<PermaNull> Ahh, I didn't realize there was someone named iptable I thought you were asking for assitance with iptables.
<pak101> PermaNull he said my controller does not support linux hence i am only able to see 3.2TB instead of of the full 8TB. but it works in fedora now, so wanted to check
<pak101> PermaNull :) it happens
<daftykins> pak101: that sounds like a bold claim on their part
<daftykins> pak101: anywho what's the point in coming in here running fedora XD
<pak101> daftykins about the fakeraid support?
<daftykins> sounded more like a driver issue to me
<whoever> pak101: what fakeraid
<pak101> daftykins i dont want fedora i want to come back to ubuntu and wants to make it look full size
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> good luck then :D
<whoever> pak101: is this cluster computing
<daftykins> also #ubuntu-server
<pak101> whoever fakeraid - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto#What_is_fakeRAID.3F
<daftykins> cluster has nothing to do with fakeRAID
<pak101> whoever no its a individual desktop
<sargas> can I resize my ubuntu partition from Windows 7 side?
<sargas> I want to make a small iso to use on VirtualBox
<daftykins> sargas: sorry can you rephrase?
<whoever> sargas: you can try  as long as you don't screw up the boot sector you should be fine
<sargas> hmmm
<sargas> I have a dual boot computer
<daftykins> ok
<sargas> I want to resize my Ubuntu partition and make an image off of it
<whoever> pak101: why would you want to use fake raid, it sounds like a dirty trick that is just that dirty
<sargas> so I can virtualize it on my Windows side
<pak101> whoever i need data volume separately so i can sustain OS crashes
<sargas> daftykins: does it make sense?
<daftykins> sargas: yeah, i think you can actually VM a physical disk install directly though
<sargas> oO
<sargas> daftykins: really?
<sargas> daftykins: from virtualbox and all
<whoever> sargas: pak101 its sounds like what you realy want to do is datamine on a micro level to minimize downtime ?
<daftykins> whoever: go troll elsewhere
<daftykins> ignore this user, guys
<whoever> pak101: here is what i did, get a 3Tb external, and put images there and or data
<sargas> lol
<daftykins> sargas: i think it was vbox yeah, check in their channel
<sargas> I didn't even understand the question......
<whoever> daftykins: not trolling
<sargas> daftykins: ok I'll give it a shot
<sargas> that would save a lot of time setting stuff up
<pak101> whoever i have external copies as well but i want to keep downtime to minimal
<whoever> pak101: you would be bettr suited(if you got the $$ to throw at some hds) to use the linux raid then that crappy fakeraid
<whoever> pak101: is this a production or home enviroment
<pak101> whoever ya i agree but linux raid does not work in case of OS crash. its home environment
<whoever> pak101: yes it does work, set up you os, with the raid software, then make an image of that
<Grimlock1182> gnustep-gui-runtime, I love this.. can speak through terminal :0LOL
<sargas> daftykins: from vbox documentation:
<sargas> daftykins: Raw hard disk access is for expert users only. Incorrect use or use of an outdated configuration can lead to total loss of data on the physical disk. Most importantly, do not attempt to boot the partition with the currently running host operating system in a guest. This will lead to severe data corruption.
<whoever> pak101: or if your mobo has raid then you could use that
<pak101> whoever hmm ya that makes sense i will ponder over it
<sargas> daftykins: which means "no, I'm good" haha
<daftykins> sargas: :)
<sargas> daftykins: Maybe I'll transfer my Ubuntu image to an external drive and call it good :)
<sargas> daftykins: Use it anywhere
<whoever> pak101: incase you where wondering the question of home, production, is because with home  you usually don't need a downtime to be under an hour , so unless you want to you don't need to spend the cash
<daftykins> sargas: of course Linux OSs are based on a file orientated system, so you could create a VM, then just scp all the files onto it and it'd match
<pak101> whover s i get that. thanks for the idea
<whoever> pak101: also i keep an extra hd or 2 just for quick swap if one dies
<pak101> whoever ack
<sargas> daftykins: so a secure copy on fresh ubuntu install would bring my machine back?
<sargas> daftykins: that's sweet!
<whoever> pak101: ack ?
<daftykins> knowledged
<pak101> whoever acknowledge your suggestion :)
<whoever> pak101: thx
<azizLIGHT> What units does default file manager use to describe file sizes? Kibibyte kilobyte megabit giga
<whoever> azizLIGHT: bytes
<azizLIGHT> Are they the 1024 kind or 1000 kind
<whoever> azizLIGHT: what are you tring to do ? get a more human readable output ?
<whoever> 1024.
<azizLIGHT> Make nice partition sizes
<azizLIGHT> I don't want 200.1
<azizLIGHT> Wanna even number lol
<azizLIGHT> Round
<whoever> azizLIGHT: then use 100M or 10000G
<azizLIGHT> whoever: you see I'm in Windows 8.1 setup right now, partitioning
<azizLIGHT> I gonna dual boot with ubuntu
<whoever> azizLIGHT: is this your first rodeo ?
<azizLIGHT> But I want nice disk/partition size in ubuntu
<whoever> azizLIGHT: well that is your first mistake using windows
<azizLIGHT> And don't care about win8.1 sizes
<azizLIGHT> I need it for games
<whoever> there are serveral docs on how to do that
<azizLIGHT> On how to get nice round numbers for disk partition via the windows 8.1 setup? Please link
<whoever> you want a good game for windows ... pull the plug take the box to a cliff, and throw it over
<azizLIGHT> OK...
<whoever> azizLIGHT: you never gonna get nice round numbers because of overhead
<azizLIGHT> What is overhead
<whoever> you harddiski is say 100G, it will report  smaller  because after it is partitions some of it is use to store info about the sectors and fs that is used
 * LeoDee laughs
<azizLIGHT> How much is used
<daftykins> lol such misinformation.
<azizLIGHT> Windows says I got 232.9 GB (238474 MB)... And gparted says I got 232.89 GiB
<whoever> azizLIGHT: that all depends on tha hardrive who made it, what size the drive is, and what fs is used
<azizLIGHT> It's a "250" gb samsung 840 EVO ssd
<whoever> azizLIGHT: for all intents and purposes that is the same size
<whoever> azizLIGHT: you have to try it and find out
 * whoever thinks this is azizLIGHT first rodeo
<azizLIGHT> I have to try and find out what?
<whoever> how much of the hardrive you actually get to use
<whoever> azizLIGHT: just pick an fs, set it , check the size, if not repeat previous, till you find one that you like , just use  ext2/3
<whoever> or get a pen and a few pads of paper for all your computing needs
<azizLIGHT> Ok
<azizLIGHT> I'll do it
<azizLIGHT> Thanks
<whoever> the pads of papper
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<MDTech-us_MAN> problem
<whoever> or if your afaid what you write will get lost over time and degrade due to the ink, may i suggest a slab of grannit and a chisel
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: hello, solver
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have a IPv6 address connected to pfsense
<MDTech-us_MAN> I set a static IP aad I can ping google.com
<MDTech-us_MAN> the problem is that on the console I get "ICMPv6 RA: ndisc_router_discovery() failed to add default route" all over the place
<whoever> what does resolv.conf say
<MDTech-us_MAN> the router has both Router advertisements and DHCPv6 enabled
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: can you pastebin it
<MDTech-us_MAN> its 3 lines
<MDTech-us_MAN> can I paste here?
<azizLIGHT> How much space is needed for /
<MDTech-us_MAN> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<MDTech-us_MAN> nameserver 4.4.4.4
<MDTech-us_MAN> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<azizLIGHT> How much space for /boot
<azizLIGHT> How much space for swap
<azizLIGHT> And how much space for /home
<whoever> echo "nameserver 8.8"
<MDTech-us_MAN> azizLIGHT, /home typically is on the / partition
<azizLIGHT> I will move mine out
<whoever> echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<whoever> 100M or less
<whoever> swap ram Total /2
<azizLIGHT> 1/2 of ram?
<whoever> home as many as you want
<whoever> yes
<azizLIGHT> And / p
<whoever> azizLIGHT: that is somewhat the old way of doing it
<azizLIGHT> What is the old way
<whoever> now there is ususally just / and /boot
<azizLIGHT> And how much space you didn't mention needed for /
<MDTech-us_MAN> whoever
<azizLIGHT> 14.04
<MDTech-us_MAN> I did it
<azizLIGHT> + programs I I install
<whoever> azizLIGHT: / is everything other then boot
<MDTech-us_MAN> still same problem
<whoever> azizLIGHT: and /boot is the boot image which is abou 100M
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: ye
<whoever> *yes
<azizLIGHT> How much space ubuntu 14.04 needs on /
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: can you pastebin resolv.conf
<whoever> zaspire: 100M
<whoever> azizLIGHT: ah
<MDTech-us_MAN> whoever, I just did echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" >> /etc/resolv.conf
<whoever> azizLIGHT: /  as big as you want
<azizLIGHT> How big is ubuntu
<MDTech-us_MAN> so resolv.conf = "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: now cat resolv.conf , you should see nameserver 8.8.8.8
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: do you
<xangua> 4GB minimum, if you plan installing programs go for 10/20/50 depending your needs azizLIGHT
<azizLIGHT> Ah ok
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: also did you restart networking
<Dr_Dan> anyone successful at getting Juniper Network Connect (JNC)  working on their rig?
<azizLIGHT> xangua: how big is your ubuntu now
<MDTech-us_MAN> I do get nameserver 8.8.8.8
<MDTech-us_MAN> and yes I did restart the service
<somsip> azizLIGHT: time to do some reading http://is.gd/bt5YZe http://is.gd/n7mCpy
<whoever> MDTech-us_MAN: so can you browse the web
 * whoever bed time
<azizLIGHT> somsip: how to tell my bios is efi
<azizLIGHT> Or legacy
<somsip> azizLIGHT: no idea. Search your mobo spec maybe
<azizLIGHT> And therefore whether I need efi portion or bios-boot
<M0J0> look for efi setting in bios setup configuration
<azizLIGHT> Mine has both
<azizLIGHT> It says I can choose
<azizLIGHT> 3 options
<M0J0> then your mobo supports both and you pick one or the other
<azizLIGHT> Uefi only, legacy only, or Uefi and legacy
<azizLIGHT> Ok
<M0J0> the last one will let the os decide
<daftykins> it'll install to the mode that you boot the install media in
<daftykins> !uefi | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<adam_> holy shit theres a ton of people here
<JordanJ2> Hi, /etc/motd is not found on my system. Is that odd?
<somsip> adam_: please keep your language family friendly
<ObrienDave> adam_, yes, and you wont last long by cussing ;P
<jr_> How can I tell a script is running that I placed in init.d?
<chovy> does anyone know how to minimize a window in Ubutunt?
<Dr_Dan> ps -aux  ?
<jr_> Dr_Dan: how do I find it's id?
<jr_> brb
<Bolt_Thrower138> top
<Dr_Dan> yeah top too
<somsip> jr_: ps aux | grep {script name}
<Bolt_Thrower138> htop  has a lot more info,  you may have to install it though
<jr_> somsip: thanks
<somsip> jr_: np
<chovy> seriously? nobody here knows either?
<boldfilter1> Knows what?
<chovy> how to minimize a window
<PermaNull> yeah knows what?
<PermaNull> -_-
<chovy> i cannot figure it out. been trying for a week
<PermaNull> chovy...
<mozzarella> click the minimize button
<PermaNull> Be more descriptive.
<boldfilter1> You mean in the unity
<chovy> yeah
<andc> My brightness control is not working in ubuntu... Help !!
<boldfilter1> You gotta download the compiz manager
<chovy> so there's a window
<chovy> i'd like to minimize it
<boldfilter1> The option is in there
<PermaNull> You know people could be running ratpoison and then ask how to minimize a window
<chovy> let me show you a screenshot
<PermaNull> which is why I say more descriptive.
<boldfilter1> Compizconfig manager
<chovy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/iuods2v5uc95r01/Screen%20Shot%202014-10-02%20at%209.47.37%20PM.png?dl=0
<chovy> i cannot figure out how to mimiize chromium
<PermaNull> Minimize: Ctrl+Alt+0 (the keypad 0) according to "askubuntu"
<xangua> chovy: buttons appear in the panel when cursor over it
<cool_boy> Hi I need to copy some directories inside /opt but I am not able to , I am using cp command to copy after I get errors like "cp: omitting directory ‘project-common/config’"
<boldfilter1> Chovy go up there where the text is
<squinty> chovy,  hover your mouse over  New Tab chromium   the window buttons should then appear
<chovy> xangua: that's the ohter thing. i'm using a mac keybaorad and modifier keys are backwards.
<chovy> is there anyway to tell ubutntu to swap them?
<PermaNull> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/MinimizeOnClick.gif
<PermaNull> I've never used unity so Idk much about it.
<chovy> squinty: oh man. you are the boss
<chovy> PermaNull: that doesn't work for me
<squinty> chovy,  if you don't run your apps at full screen the window buttons appear where they normally are on the apps top panel
<boldfilter1> Gotta enable that second method chovy
<PermaNull> squinty, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/minimize-application-window-on-click-for-ubuntu-14-04-unity-launcher/
<PermaNull> Guess if you'd prefer doing it that way instead it would work.
<squinty> PermaNull,  please do not send me stuff I did not ask for
<PermaNull> Sorry squinty I meant to say chovy.
<PermaNull> My apologizes I'm tired.
<Dr_Dan> Bolt_Thrower138, my only problem with htop is the upper portion with the bar graphs dont show too well in my semi-transparent terminal. ;)
<PermaNull> *apologies
<squinty> PermaNull,  np :)
<somsip> chovy: on your other query, without knowing anything about mac keyboards, this might work: http://is.gd/BTfMoE
<samthewildone> anyone know about [Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"] ?
<somsip> cool_boy: you probably need to copy recursively, eg: cp -R /opt/folder /new/location
<Hacker_A> hi
<Hacker_A> anyone here?
<ObrienDave> no
<Hacker_A> fine
<Hacker_A> so you are robot
<samthewildone> I followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/342202/failed-to-load-module-canberra-gtk-module-but-already-installed , but I still get the error
<cfhowlett> Hacker_A, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> !help | Hacker_A
<ubottu> Hacker_A: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> Hacker_A, ubottu is a bot
<Hacker_A> nice answer
<Jellyjook> i eat hackers
<ObrienDave> for lunch
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Hacker_A> realy ?
<Hacker_A> really?
<Hacker_A> what's your time now/
<Hacker_A> in other words ,what's your timezone
<cfhowlett> Hacker_A, this is the *ubuntu support channel*. ask your ubuntu questions.  for chit chat, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bhavik> hello
<Hacker_A> ok
<Hacker_A> last question ,are you bot?
<PermaNull> daftykins, finally came back to that server and fixed it.. done now lol.
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> i forget the original issue
<daftykins> but yaaaaay
<PermaNull> Note to anyone using SuperMicro IPMI.. don't try to mount the ISO from a remote network ;).
<PermaNull> ^ That was the original issue.
<ObrienDave> PermaNull, will keep that in mind :)
<bhavik> any news on ubuntu  for mobil?
<cfhowlett> !touch | bhavik
<ubottu> bhavik: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<PermaNull> ObrienDave, It's strange it mounts and works slightly (runs the installer/etc, almost passed integrity or does sometimes) but then eventually it randomly unmounts.
<PermaNull> Given why I say remote network is my configuration is OpenVPN into an "IPMI" network from a remote location, but with my speeds and being less then 20 miles from the DC it shouldn't be an big issue.
<Dr_Dan> speaking VPN,  anyone setup Juniper Network Connect
<Dr_Dan> it seems it only work in RHEL
<Dr_Dan> no ubuntu
<jj995> how can I decrypt a PGP MESSAGE message sent to my gmail account?  I tried copying between the BEGIN/END lines into a text file and running "gpg --output doc --decrypt doc.encrypted" but I got the error "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found."
<Dr_Dan> theres a plugin for chroe called mailvelope
<Dr_Dan> chrome
<jj995> Dr_Dan: do you know how to just decrypt it using command line?
<Dr_Dan> no,   sorry
<Dr_Dan> try setting up mailbelope
<Dr_Dan> mailvelope
 * Dr_Dan needs stop drinking so much coffee
<jj995> what does "gpg: no valid  OpenPGP data found."
<jj995> *what does "gpg: no valid  OpenPGP data found." mean? does it mean that the file to decrypt is in the wrong format, or does it mean it failed to find a proper key (or does it mean something else?)
<eeee> jj995: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2196704
<eeee> jj995: maybe you need the signing key?
<anynick> just installed 14.04, when i click on the ubuntu symbol to bring up the available applications and start typing, the letter 'm' will not appear (though it will still match results). its the only letter that doesnt appear, any ideas what the error could be?
<Grimlock1182> is there alternative icloud for ubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> Grimlock1182, what?
<cfhowlett> Grimlock1182, icloud was NEVER for ubuntu ...
<cfhowlett> !cloud
<ubottu> Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<jj995> eeee: I got it, I just wasn't including the BEGIN/END lines like I needed to
<Abhijit> whats the journalctl -f -l alternate for ubuntu? I want to trouble shoot why my pppoeconf and NetworkManager fails for my new ISP pppoe.
<hacker> is ten his op
<hacker> welcome
<hacker> any new games out there
<cfhowlett> !games | hacker
<ubottu> hacker: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<hacker> cool thank you
<Abhijit> whats the journalctl -f -l alternate for ubuntu? I want to trouble shoot why my pppoeconf and NetworkManager fails for my new ISP pppoe.
<jorenl_> Does anyone have any tips on changing some apps'
<daftykins> !details
<jorenl_>  unity tray icons? they look really inconsistent.
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, changing apps to what?  oranges?  Lemons?
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, oh.  sorry.  please ignore me
<jorenl_> I accidently pressed enter too soonm I'm sorry. I meant to continue (as in apps' tray icons)
<Abhijit_> whats the journalctl -f -l alternate for ubuntu? I want to trouble shoot why my pppoeconf and NetworkManager fails for my new ISP pppoe.
<jorenl_> I've done a fair deal off googling, and I've seen a lot of unsuccesful and unresolved threads - but I was wondering if anyone here has a different take on the topic.
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, inconsistent display can often be solved by proper display configuration for the GPU
<somsip> Abhijit_: dunno if this helps (search for journalctl) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Abhijit_> somsip, okey. will check.
<jorenl_> cfhowlett: My GPU graphics are fine, the issues I have are purely aesthetic. The default ubuntu unity tray icons are monochrome (and become colored when a notification pops up, say) but a lot of smaller applications that add notification area functionality have inconsistent theming. I am looking for a way to override that with my own icons.
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, so this is really custom theming?
<jorenl_> cfhowlett: if you want to call it that, yes. Although I'm trying to integrate non-matching, 3rd party apps with the default theme. (I know this might seem like a rediculous detail, but these icons *are* always visible.)
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, not ridiculous.  in fact, fairly typical *buntu user behavior  :)
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, this seems to be a likely start point   http://sourcedigit.com/8704-customize-ubuntu-install-ubuntu-14-04-themes/
<jorenl_> cfhowlett: so I'm perfectly fine with the default ubuntu theme. It's changing 3rd party apps' icons (not included in the default theme) that I'm looking into. (say, skype, calendar-indicator, alarm-clock, notification history, ...)
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, sorry, I've no suggestions beyond this.   ask around some more.
<jorenl_> I wouldn't mind if this was a little involved, if I need to write some software to do it I could just share it for whoever else is bothered by the incosistency.
<jorenl_> Thanks a lot for the help so far!
<cfhowlett> jorenl_, happy2help
<daftykins> i'd just switch to xubuntu.
<jorenl_> daftykins: well, that's a little intense
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> honestly something's wrong if you're worried about the colours of icons
<jorenl_> daftykins: that's so invalids, there's a reason designers care about things like that in all software
<louis__> unbuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> !fr | louis__
<daftykins> although when you say they're black and white, that suggests there is something wrong
<ubottu> louis__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<daftykins> jorenl_: yeah designers, but not users.
<jorenl_> daftykins: we;; I care, I'm a user
<jorenl_> well*
<daftykins> them only occasionally having colour does sound a bit like a graphical problem
<jorenl_> daftykins: I can assure you I'm not having any graphical issues.
<daftykins> then how come you have that affect when it's not the norm?
<jorenl_> daftykins: what I'm seeing is perfectly standard behavior. All default icons are in white unity theme, but some apps that I've installed aren't and I'd like to change that.
<daftykins> i see
<daftykins> good luck
<Mattias> Hm, the http download for latest ubuntu-desktop 64bit gives me 32bit no matter how many times I redownload it and install it. So I finally went alternative downloads and used torrents. This time it finally actually installed 64bit ubuntu! Something wrong with the link to regular download? It does say amd64 in the iso name but that doesn't seem to be correct...
<ObrienDave> Mattias, what is the link you tried to use?
<Mattias> ObrienDave: from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  I go to ubuntu desktop -> choose 64bit, press download -> then I get this iso: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<Mattias> ObrienDave: I downloaded the same one a month ago, but I never noticed I had 32bit OS until... I had to use my 64bit virtual machines. Which totally failed. so I thought I missdownloaded the wrong iso, downloaded this one again yesterday and it still installed 32bit...
<rsv> I have a 32-bit ubuntu (12.04) - I have lots of data in my home directory. What is the easiest way of upgrading to a 64-bit machine without backing up the home directory(I dont want ubuntu installer to erase my home directory)
<daftykins> you should backup regardless
<rsv> by the way, i have a 64-bit machine. I want to upgrade to a 64-bit machine
<Mattias> rsv: What I do is, just zip down the entire home directory with permissions. I actually have my home on its own harddrive. Then I just mount it after install
<hateball> rsv: Do you have /home on a separate partition? Otherwise you will need to backup. And as daftykins points out, backing up is good regardless
<cfhowlett> rsv, you must clean install 64 bit.  backup.  torrent the 64 bit.  make a !home and install
<Mattias> mount it in /etc/fstab that is
<rsv> daftykins: i dont have any backup media which is more than 100GB
<cfhowlett> !home | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rsv> hateball: my home is part of "/"
<Mattias> rsv: I'd suggest get a dedicated home drive :) format it to ext4 and just move all files there
<rsv> ubottu: i knew that. But unfortunately, my home is part of the "root" directory and i have only one partition
<ubottu> rsv: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hateball> rsv: Do you have spare space on the drive? You could re-partition and move the data, using gparted-live for instance
<hateball> rsv: And then reinstall 64-bit, mounting the new partition as /home
<rsv> hateball: no i dont have spare space
<Mattias> I'd hate it if the install-script accidently erased the entire disk :P which is why I would never have /home on its own partition like that
<rsv> hateball: i guess i know what i need to do. i will borrow a harddrive from a friend or someone and copy the home directory
<Mattias> rsv: buy a good ssd for the actual system install, then buy a cheap large regular drive for /home
<rsv> Mattias: i dont have money to buy an ssd. I have a 1TB of usb drive. But i cant touch it as it is full of movies and images
<hateball> rsv: It's a pain, but so it goes
<A_J_> Has Ubuntu added support for AMD Based Drivers for gpu's ?
<A_J_> Has Ubuntu added support for AMD Based Drivers for gpu's ?
<cfhowlett> !amd |A_J_
<A_J> !amd
<A_J> it doesnt work ?
<cfhowlett> A_J, amd i poorly supported especially compared to nvidia and intel.  demand support from AMD
<A_J> yea that was the case a while back too.. at the moment i just need it to run a 1080 monitor
<A_J> nothing else
<cfhowlett> A_J, good luck with that
<A_J> what it won;t even do that much ?
<cfhowlett> A_J, I didn't say that.  just means you'll not get much help
<A_J> okay i'll give it a try
<A_J> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-linux-beta-driver.aspx
<A_J> looks like they have beta drivers arleast
<unimatrixoverlod> background: i have a headless Ubuntu install using encrypted home feature. Problem: after a period of time the encrypted home directory unmounts even while I am VNC in. Help: any way to change the timeout on an encrypted home Ubuntu setup?
<unimatrixoverlod> system: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Desktop
<helmut_> hi
<cateract> hi
<cateract> I've one query, I am not able to send mail from mail command line tool
<cateract> I want to ask, that, where do we put the sender info in system
<cateract> there??
<cfhowlett> cateract, RTM:   man <command here>
<cateract> cfhowlett, isn't there anything like export_email to set sender email id
<cfhowlett> cateract, I'm not familiar with the command so ... I'd read the man page :)
<cateract> cfhowlett, alright :)
<wmp> hello, why in 14.04 openvpn and tun0 interface works, but kernel haven't tun module
<demahum12> Is there a way to set default workspace that will open when you turn on computer (on startup)?
<demahum12> Is there a way to set default workspace that will open when you turn on computer (on startup)?
<Lope> I'm running 14.04 and I just tried the 3.15rc2 kernel and my system crashed on startup, showing some stream errors on the screen. I'm booting from USB3. I'd like to report the issue. how can I find the previous boot log on my system? (I booted back into the 3.14 kernel)
<Ben64> Lope: uh, the latest kernel in 14.04 is 3.13
<DemonJester> hey guys, would anyone know if I can make custom username in ncat
<DemonJester> instead of user*
<Lope> Ben64: yeah, but these kernels have been compiled for trusty: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc2-trusty/
<Ben64> Lope: no support is provided for those, you're on your own if you choose to use them
<Lope> Ben64: I'm not asking for support, I want to report the issue so that when they work on the release candidate they know about it. I want to help.
<Ben64> Lope: i don't believe there is method of doing so
<Lope> yeah it looks kind of complicated, hopefully they'll find it. https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html
<Lope> I was hoping a new kernel will solve my issue. Lately I can't shut down or reboot. When I try to do that, my PC goes to sleep instead.
<azizLIGHT> How much space for root partition for ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<azizLIGHT> Recommendation?
<azizLIGHT> Root partition separate from /home
<somsip> azizLIGHT: you did this for hours earlier...
<azizLIGHT> Yes
<azizLIGHT> Yes I did
<Ben64> then why ask again?
<somsip> azizLIGHT: whoever gave you lots of advice and I gave you links to the ubuntu FAQs/guides
<POVaddct> Lope: the kernel version already moved to 3.16. 3.15rc2 is just a kernel release candidate from 3.15 which was used by the person who packaged the ppa. it is outdated now and should not be used.
<azizLIGHT> I read all the links too
<azizLIGHT> I learnt about gpt
<POVaddct> Lope: using packages from ppa repos is not always a good idea
<somsip> azizLIGHT: no one can give you a "right" answer. It all depends on your system and your use case. You *have* to make your own mind up once you've read the guidelines
<azizLIGHT> But they didn't mention sizr
<azizLIGHT> Ok
<Ben64> Oct 02 2014 21:20:08 <somsip>	azizLIGHT: time to do some reading http://is.gd/bt5YZe http://is.gd/n7mCpy
<azizLIGHT> Is 10gb a good size
<somsip> azizLIGHT: that's why. There is no right answer. Just lots and lots of lots of answers that will work
<Ben64> read that again
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: those are good links
<somsip> azizLIGHT: so accept responsibility for your build and make a decision based upon what you have learned
<azizLIGHT> Ok
<azizLIGHT> I am scared because it says your system will be locked
<azizLIGHT> If full
<Lope> POVaddct: thanks, I can't see any trusty kernels beyond 3.15rc2? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<cfhowlett> azizLIGHT, so ... make it more than 10 gb
<POVaddct> Lope: of course. distro makers usually pick a kernel version existing at the time of the distro release and keep that version. they only make bugfixes and security fixes for that version.
<POVaddct> Lope: so it is normal the upstream kernel version moves away from that. the distro makers decide which parts of newer kernel they backport into their older version.
<Lope> Okay. Lately my system suspends instead of shutdown/reboot. Any ideas how to find out the issue?
<Lope> gonna try reboot again
<POVaddct> Lope: how do you shutdown/reboot? with some button? (i don't use the default desktop here)
<Lope> just from the main menu
<Lope> it used to work :/
<Lope> brb
<azizLIGHT> Can lvm resize / and /home
<azizLIGHT> If its inside a fixed luks container
<Quatroking> hi
<Weethus> hay
<Quatroking> question: how can I make a shortkey on my keyboard that switches "synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll" to 1 and 0?
<Quatroking> right now I use two shortcuts for both 1 and 0 but I'd rather use one
<Lope> every day, i boot up my PC (ubuntu 14.04) open up all my dev software, and write code the whole day. In the last week, when I try shut down or reboot, my PC suspends instead. Then I press the power button, it powers up, and then shuts down/reboots (depending which I asked for). Now as a test, I've done a fresh boot, got my dev environment going and then rebooted (without any trouble), 2x. It seems to only happen after extended use. Any
<Lope>  ideas?
<derfdref2> Hello world!
<Quatroking> Lope, did you check your power options?
<derfdref2> Any networking gurus around at the moment?
<Quatroking> I own a CCNA certificate but I wouldn't call myself a guru
<Lope> Quatroking: my options are all fine, they haven't changed in the last month, and as I said, I've just tested a quick boot, starting up my dev environment and then rebooting without any problems, so the options are fine.
<Lope> I wonder if it's because my hard drives have gone to sleep when I shut down. I boot off the SSD, but my sda (working, but unused) is a mechanical hard drive.
<Lope> Because after a fresh boot the mechanical drive is probably spinning for a few mins.
<mormo> cleane installed ubuntu 14.04, replacing a working 13.10. now I can't open system settings. tried reinstalling, but same again. system settings does not open via gui or terminal. any ideas please?
<Quatroking> try it out, lope
<Quatroking> boot the machine, wait until the hdd spins down, object it to your tests
<derfdref2> I'm trying to get a solid answer one way or another if bridge_fd, bridge_hello and bridge_*age* in /etc/network/interfaces do nothing if STP is off, anyone know?
<Quatroking> I'm jealous though, at least you can suspend, my laptop has a dead GPU and my nouveau driver won't resume :(
<Lope> Quatroking: how can I know if the HDD is spinning or not? (it's inside a laptop)
<Lope> I've actually got the option "spin down hard disks when possible" unticked.
<Lope> There goes that theory.
<Lope> I can also try shutdown -p instead of -h
<impi> hey guys
<impi> just want to say that it's been a couple of days with 14.04 and my nvidia heating problem that i had has been gone ever since i turned down all my bios intel turbo and sata performance modes
<Quatroking> Lope, well, a good ear would help you with detecting if it's spinning or not
<Quatroking> :P
<impi> max  heat ive seen so far is 61C but it's a heck load better than 89C
<TheBigDeal> Morning
<TheBigDeal> What's linux firmware?
<boboo> good Day to all
<cfhowlett> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.127.7 (trusty), package size 19934 kB, installed size 64375 kB
<TheBigDeal> cfhowlett, stands for drivers?
<cfhowlett> TheBigDeal, more info from terminal:  apt-cache show linux-firmware
<boboo> I am New with Ubuntu  and I would Like to install my Vmware  on Ubuntu But the problem is I have Vmware  as an EXE   Because I use it for windows
<boboo> can any one help thanks
<vapsieee> Hey guys, have some servers, looking to install Ubuntu on them, but my boss didnt buy the adapters for USB/VGA display in the auction, is it possible to remove the harddrive and install ubuntu onto it using an internal hdd dock on my windows machine without messing up the MBR of my main hard drive etc, but still get grub /MBR setup on the external?
<cfhowlett> boboo, use virtualbox
<Quatroking> boboo, sure, just a min
<boboo> thanks
<mario55> aloo
<boboo> how do I install virtual box on ubuntu ??
<cfhowlett> !virtualbox | boboo
<Quatroking> boboo, https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/details?downloadGroup=WKST-1003-LX&productId=362&rPId=6100
<ubottu> boboo: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Quatroking> if you want virtualbox you can get it off the ubuntu software center
<boboo> many thanks guys let me look at the Links  many many thanks
<Quatroking> anyways, my question again, I know how I can assign "synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=0" to a key, but how can I make it so this key switches it between 0 and 1?
<Zeedox> What is the recommended way to generate an xorg.conf? I suspect mine is formatted incorrectly, and googling brought me conflicting information.
<Zeedox> Gettings bad performance with xserver-xorg-video-radeon but fglrx doesn't output the correct DPI (I think).
<jjohnsson> I have a problem on Ubuntu 14.04, Unity, where java apps start using 100 percent cpu after a while. They keep working, but to get cpu usage down I have to kill them. Is this a known issue? Does someone know how to fix it?
<jjohnsson> possibly started after I started using virtual desktops.
<ivo> if only admins can access to sudosh what is it for?
<Ben64> Guest15257: what do you mean
<Guest15257> I mean...if you need to sudo -s to be able to open sudosh why not just simply use root shell?
<cfhowlett> Guest15257, sudosh?  no such command ...
<Guest15257> sudosh is a shell
<Ben64> exactly ^
<Ben64> not in ubuntu
<Guest15257> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sudosh/
<Guest15257> sudosh is a sudo shell, filter and can be used as a login shell. Sudosh records all keystrokes and output and can play back the session as just like a VCR.
<Ben64> ok?
<cfhowlett> Guest15257, so .. it's definitely not in ubuntu by default.  suggest you ask the packagers/programmers for support
<k1l> Guest15257: ask the maker of that program. its not ubuntu ones
<Guest15257> okay
<Guest15257> the point is I was looking for the answer to my problem...
<Guest15257> that is I have two users
<k1l> !away > arif_afk
<ubottu> arif_afk, please see my private message
<Guest15257> the first one is the one which installed the system
<Guest15257> and the second one some old home folder I just reactivated
<Guest15257> I wish to turn the old user into admin and delete the first one
<cfhowlett> Guest15257, as admin, go to users/groups and elevate the user properties to admin.  logout/login as new admin user and lower privileges of the other account to desktop user
<Guest15257> cfhowlett do I need to add the admintobe user to all the groups the realadmin belongs to?
<cfhowlett> Guest15257, I believe changing the user properties also modifies the groups
<Quatroking> question: does a free ubuntu alternative to civ exist
<Ben64> civ is...?
<Quatroking> I used to play a lot of civ 5 on this laptop but eventually the gpu died and my units started to turn into demonspawn
<Quatroking> sid meier's civillization
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, look in ubuntu software center: games
<Quatroking> that's kind of like suggesting "go to a library" when someone asks for a book :/
<boboo> ok so i have install virtual box and now i am trying to creat a machine  but at the end i keep getting an error
<boboo> http://u.cubeupload.com/letflint/e29Screenshotfrom201410.png
<boboo> http://u.cubeupload.com/letflint/24fScreenshotfrom201410.png
<cfhowlett> boboo, install dkms
<Quatroking> sudo apt-get install dkms
<boboo> ok will do
<boboo> thanks
<Quatroking> also, for pleasure, apt-get moo
<Ben64> might also need build-essential
<Ben64> and linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<cristian_> hello
<cristian_> how can I repair a messy boot?
<cfhowlett> !details | cristian_,
<ubottu> cristian_,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Quatroking> if you know what went messy, use a livecd and fix it up
<Quatroking> happened to me yesterday when I blacklisted a driver that I wasn't supposed to blacklist
<cristian_> when it loads the system it lists to many things before the login screen
<cristian_> I messed around with terminal
<cristian_> to get some things working
<boboo> apt-get moo  was nice but still stuck with same error on virtual box
<cristian_> the problem is that i used terminal to either get my brightnes levels in check
<boboo> how do i run the vdboxdrv setup  i am runing it in terminal  but nothing happens
<cristian_> or the video driver installed
<cristian_> I have a intel 3000 Hd graphics
<Gforce> Hi,How can I share the internet to my android device via usb?
<Guest15257> cfhowlett that easy???
<cfhowlett> !tethering | Gforce,
<cfhowlett> 1
<Gforce> I want to share my desktop internet with my cellphone.not my chellphone's with my desktop.
<Gforce> cfhowlett:I want to share my desktop internet with my cellphone.not my chellphone's with my desktop.
<Gforce> any idea?
<nrbrtx> Dear all! I'm writing this message from Ubuntu 14.04.1, it's very good, but has very annoying bugs: bug  1245137, bug 1242572, bug 1263228,  bug 1244090, bug 1270574, bug 1270579, bug 1280759. Is any chance to ask developers to fix them?
<ubottu> bug 1245137 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "hotkeys for keyboard layout switching do not work in unity-greeter in Saucy, Trusty and Utopic" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1245137
<ubottu> bug 1242572 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu Trusty) "xkeyboard-config, console-setup, and ubiquity should use Super+Space for switching keyboard layouts" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242572
<ubottu> bug 1263228 in libindicator (Ubuntu) "icons in indicators are small (difficult to view on FullHD display and smaller than was on 12.04)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263228
<ubottu> bug 1244090 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Pressing any global keyboard shortcut causes temporary loss of focus" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244090
<ubottu> bug 1270574 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout settings must be consistent between gnome-control-center keyboard, indicator-keyboard and gnome-tweak-tool and /etc/default/keyboard" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270574
<cfhowlett> nrbrtx, the bugs have been reported= developers have been asked to fix them.
<nrbrtx> <cfhowlett>: I understand, but how to highlight these bugs? I tried to ask on #ubuntu-devel with no luck.
<cfhowlett> nrbrtx, if you mean "triaged" ... fixes/fixers are assigned as priority and importance dictates.  thus heartbleed/shock are addressed with immediacy and other bugs ... aren't.  I see that 124572 is low priority with fix in progress.  the others will also move up/down the list as time/demand/priority dictate
<cfhowlett> nrbrtx, chillax/relax/keep an eye out
<nrbrtx> cfhowlett: these bugs make life with 14.04+ harder, but 12.04 does not have these bugs (except bug 1270579 ). So I stay on 12.04.
<ubottu> bug 1270579 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu should have an init script for saving/restoring backlight level on laptops" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270579
<cfhowlett> nrbrtx, 12.04 is supported until 2017.  enjoy.
<nrbrtx> cfhowlett: thanks.
<vinit-ivar> anybody got any idea how i use the base16 builder
<vinit-ivar> ?
<vinit-ivar> ah, never mind, figured it out
<PaulVern> !cn aah_
<viktor89> is there a way to revert an apt-get install?
<cfhowlett> viktor89, there is not
<cfhowlett> viktor89, but you can purge and then install a specific numbered package
<ticket> hello
<ticket> I have installed ubuntu 14 with a dvd, and now I can only see grub rescue >
<ticket> grub says it can't find one disk, displaying its uuid
<viktor89> cfhowlett how close to a revert would that be? Problem is i did an "apt-get install sendmail" on a server running plesk admin panel. Now my admin panel has no mail settings anymore :(
<cfhowlett> viktor89, *punt*  ask #ubuntu-server or ##linux.  I've no experience with sendmail or server so ... don't want to misadvise.
<ticket> it says no such partition
<jamiew0w> Hi guys, I have a few questions about setting up SSL on apache, anyone got a few minutes spare that I could query?
<cfhowlett> ticket, many things could have gone sideways.  I'm gong to guess: this machine is newer and had windows 8 on it?
<ticket> aand grub rescue doesn't understand any command
<ticket> cfhowlett: my machine had ubuntu 12 working, aside windows 7
<cfhowlett> ticket, ah, so then we can probably assume no uefi/gpt issues.  good!
<ticket> I want to still have win 7 , so I installed ubuntu 14 aside
<cfhowlett> ticket, 1.  verify the .iso you downloaded.  2. verify the USB you made
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ticket
<ubottu> ticket: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ticket> my dvd is good I guess, I can run it in the try version
<demahum12> Is there a way to set that when you turn on computer it starts in custom workspace?
<cfhowlett> ticket, "I guess" ...
<VictorCL> hi, I am trying to connect to a pptp vpn from ubuntu 14.04
<VictorCL> and I configured it but when I select it it does nothing
<VictorCL> not an error or nothing
<cyber_dweller> demahum12, what do you mean?
<demahum12> cyber_dweller, for example, if you have 25 workspaces, to make Ubuntu start in 12th workspace instead of in first.
<minimec> demahum12: I question I always had myself. So I checked it. In fact there is a way. You can add a new entry in 'Startup Applications' with this a scontent: 'wmctrl -s <workspace_name>'. Never tested that myself, but should be working, I guess. see here... http://askubuntu.com/questions/41093/is-there-a-command-to-go-a-specific-workspace
<demahum12> minimec, haha, nice advice, although you haven't tried it yet. :D However, I just found something similar here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace
<demahum12> minimec, but I'll try your approach also, if yours doesn't work. Thanks.
<MagicSpud> hey Iptable it went quite good
<MagicSpud> Iptable I used the configuration/users to set my old user account as admin
<MagicSpud> now I am having a minor hiccup...I would like to use wallch but with this user the application doesnt want to work
<MagicSpud> with the first admin it works but with this olduser now admin it is not working
<MagicSpud> wallch opens and I can see the applet on the dock and when I open the panel it says it is working...but indeed it is not
<Guest84209> hi
<graingert> Guest84209: /nick a_better_nick
<graingert> hen juniour
<graingert> juniour: /nick junior ?
<graingert> hey*
<juniour> no its ok
<graingert> cool
<Jabo> i'm watching nick junior
<juniour> i cant connet my android device
<juniour> mtp connect not working for me
<juniour> anyone have any idea to connect the android device ??
<Walex> juniour: does not work for me either...
<juniour> i install gmtp and libmtp but it cant connect
<juniour> android is big ubuntu is big, but i cant find any good gui to connect my device??
<MagicSpud> using second life my graphics card reaches 100ºC in the first minutes...
<Tracker55555> cc
<juniour> ohhh i am lucky i fixed it now hurrayyyyyyyyy
<DJones> juniour: I install Airdroid from the play market on any android devices, then just connect via wifi using a browser
<juniour> i can connect my device
<cfhowlett> juniour, what do you want to do with the connection?
<Tracker55555> hello !
<juniour> Walax i got it working :)
<trinite> hello everybody
<asakapab0i> Thoughts on zpanel ubuntu?
<syspanic> hi, i'm running ubuntu server 13.10 with zentyal small business server on top of it and I can access it via lan with ssh. The problem is when i authenticate via ssh it says permission denied on /home/mymainuser 's home dir. I sudo su and then I've even tried to set chmod 777 perms but when i tried to login with myuser it also said "permission denie
<syspanic> d"
<syspanic> does anyone know what i should do to fix this?
<syspanic> (plz help!)
<lotuspsychje> syspanic: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know
<jpds> syspanic: chmod 777 anything is a bad idea.
<bazhang> !13.10 | syspanic
<ubottu> syspanic: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<syspanic> jpds: yes i know, i did it just to check if the user can access its home dir again, i'll revert back asap
<graingert> syspanic: why did you chmod 777 on a prod machine?
<graingert> syspanic: you should probably restore from backup now
<bobo> hi
<syspanic> graingert: :S
<borsoko> Can i have question here with boot problem?
<eeee> borsoko: go ahead
<MagicSpud> hello I am back again with wallch issue
<MagicSpud> the point is the program seems to be working flawlessly but the image simply is not displaying on desktop
<MagicSpud> any clue?
<MagicSpud> how can I find out what is failing?
<MagicSpud> any test command I could run or folder to look in?
<MagicSpud> context menu does not work either on desktop
<MagicSpud> neither can I change desktop image from config/appearance menu
<bazhang> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<borsoko> ok i have igp radeon hd4200/hd4250 don't remember ;/ but i think they are similar and when i come home my linux comp was off there was power issue now when i try too boot from grub black screen show and blinking cursor i try to fix that but i only make worse
<jishjish> hi all - I'm able to successfully delete a single directory which contains a file using rm -rf [directory]. But when I try to pipe a list of empty directories I found to the rm -rf command to delete them. It fails. I'm doing something wrong but I can't figure it out.
<jishjish> find /media/josh/JOSHapollo/ -depth -type d -empty | rm -rf
<borsoko> low graphic mode now not working
<borsoko> and i don't want to reinstall my ubuntu :(
<hateball> jishjish: use -exec with find
<jishjish> borsoko: have you tried the live cd see if that works?
<jishjish> hateball: pardon my ignorance but why doesn't piping one command to another work instead of the -exec option?
<borsoko> yep now i'm on live cd and kiwi irc hoping that i find solution here
<war10ck> hi
<hateball> jishjish: because you'd have to use a for loop converting the results of find into a variable to push into rm
<borsoko> hi
<jishjish> hateball: but doesn't find -type d find a list of directories and RM take as input a list of directories to delete?
<hateball> jishjish: I think find would just send the first result to the piped command, or something garbled
<jishjish> borsoko: how is your graphics on your live cd?
<hateball> jishjish: At any rate, here is a simple example using -exec, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-how-to-find-and-remove-files/
<RustyShackleford> is there a way to make alt+tab behave the old way?
<borsoko> very good everything works
<RustyShackleford> That is, switching between instances of a program too?
<hateball> jishjish: if for some reason you want to pipe, you'll need to use xargs
<jishjish> hateball whats that [xargs] all about?
<hateball> jishjish: it takes what you feed it and sends to the command after, so rm doesnt go nuts. anyhow, using -exec is better imo... only spawns one command and it's simple enough
<borsoko> i think maybe was some update or something like that, i suppose it's software issue or driver
<User12345> hello people
<User12345> i need help
<ticket> cfhowlett: I booted from CD to my ubuntu to change the fstab file, but grub still looks for a device not listed here. leading to grub rescue
<User12345> why my usb 3.0 is not recognized by vmware / kali linux ?
<ticket> after a reboot, I mean
<User12345> why my usb 3.0 device is not recognized by vmware / kali linux ?
<cfhowlett> ticket, a bad .iso makes a bad usb.  1. verify the .iso.   2. verify the usb.
<ticket> usb, you mean dvd ?
<cfhowlett> ticket, yes
<User12345> i mean usb wireless adapter connected via 3.0 port
<User12345> it works perfectly with usb 2.0 ports
<User12345> but when i plug the device into 3.0 port it doesn't see it
<demahum12> Is there a way to run a command with mouse from terminal?
<ticket> I don't know where is the iso I burned
<borsoko> User12345:  i'm noob but i think that usb ports are separate and host by another chip
<User12345> when i plug the device into 3.0 port it vmware doesn't see it
<User12345> please help
<ticket> cfhowlett: I remember, I had it from this site http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<ticket> desktop 64 bit
<cfhowlett> ticket, let me be emphatic.  bad downloads happen.  VERIFY YOUR ISO AND YOUR DVD!  "I think" it's good is useless.  verification takes minutes and answers an essential troubleshooting question.
<RustyShackleford> is there a way to make alt+tab behave the old way in Unity?
<RustyShackleford> That is, switching between instances of a program too?
<ticket> I can't be certain of which iso it is, since I downloaded it on the pc I can't boot on
<ticket> cfhowlett: on this page, what is the mdsum I should check for this iso ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ticket> doesn't seem to be mentionned
<cfhowlett> ticket, top of that page: md5sums
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<POVaddct> ticket: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<ticket> k
<guest-44> hi
<borsoko> hi
<ticket> I will checksum and burn again
<guest-44> in 14.04 my system freezes after surfing some time with firefox or once even without ff running. i can still move mouse but can't switch to terminal with ctrl+alt+f1. only "magic sysrq" keys still work. when i boot with 3.11 kernel everything seems fine. i see no errors in syslog. any ideas how to fix this?
<guest-44> (maybe more than once, only tried once)
<therealjayvi> is it possible to use grub or something else to make my windows xp.vhd boot from bios?
<MagicSpud> hello help me solve this please: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/78022
<cfhowlett> !es | MagicSpud,
<ubottu> MagicSpud,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<therealjayvi> Ive been having the roughest time trying to figure out how to install windows AFTER ubuntu as a dual boot. Is it possible to use my already existing .vhd or is it possible to do from an .iso at least?
<MagicSpud> excuse me
<cfhowlett> therealjayvi, you want a virtual machine to boot from grub?  I think not.
<MagicSpud> but ubuntu is located in the uk as far as I know...
<compdoc> cool
<MagicSpud> I ll do my best translating it
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, but ubuntu users (like in this channel) are global ...
<masoudborbor> hi everybdy. there is no right click menu in desktop page of unity1404. even I cannot change my wallpaper. how to fix that
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, just use the spanish language channel
<MagicSpud> I dont trust them this much
<therealjayvi> well im not so concerned with it being a virtual machine just that I want to dual boot ubuntu and xp
<cfhowlett> therealjayvi, if it's in virtual, it's not dual booting
<therealjayvi> yeah I know which is why I saved the iso but for the life of me I cant figure out how to install it to a seperate partition and have it work properly (which then would involve the want for grub)
<cfhowlett> therealjayvi, but if you've enough ram (8gb), I'd suggest you boot a light *buntu (lxde or xfce4) then boot virtualbox + XP
<demahum12> I want to change default workspace (that one I'm in when computer starts). I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace However, I don't know how to do these things from the first answer. Any help?
<therealjayvi> a while back I managed to dual boot ubuntu alongside windows 8 via a live usb
<therealjayvi> so I've been playing around with trying to do a reverse of that and dual boot xp alongside ubuntu
<MagicSpud> EN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485406/
<therealjayvi> but I dont know of any program (like unetbootin in windows) for linux that makes a bootable windows usb from an iso
<masoudborbor> hi everybdy. there is no right click menu in desktop page of unity1404. even I cannot change my wallpaper. how to fix that
<MagicSpud> and the repositories list says quite the opposite: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=78023
<MagicSpud> trusty is the latest version isnt it?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, it's the latest release: 14.04.1
<MagicSpud> so the repos are added and activated!
<MagicSpud> why is it complaining??
<JCT> i have another problem
<JCT> i can't accecc and modify any of the system files, and i'm the only user
<JCT> access*
<JCT> .....
<JCT> i know my password
<JCT> ...
<Guest40443> http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<cuqa_> hey, when I do dpkg-reconfigure locales I am not prompted which languages I wanna install
<cuqa_> anyone know what I am missing to be able to do that?
<masoudborbor> there is no right click menu in desktop page of unity1404. even I cannot change my wallpaper. how to fix that؟
<tunele>  irc://VeteranUnixAdmins@irc.freenode.org
<guest-44> for 12.04 there was the option to install lts enablement stacks. will this be possible in 14.04 too? and if, when will there be kernel/xorg of 13.10 in the repos for 14.04? when 13.10 is released or when 14.04.2 is released?
<pax2you> masoudborbor: i have ubuntu 14.04 and i have right click menu to change my wallpaper
<ticket> cfhowlett: I get this for the md5sum : 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd  ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ticket> it is different from the md5sum on the site :/
<cfhowlett> ticket, don't show it to me ... does it match the hashsum page?
<ticket> yup
<cfhowlett> ticket, there.  that means = corrupted .iso = corrupted dvd = corrupted install.
<masoudborbor> pax2you, I had it too... now I don't
<ticket> damn
<cfhowlett> ticket, now: torrent the .iso.  direct downloads scramble all the time.  torrents are generally cleaner.
<ticket> cfhowlett: oh wait, I was looking for the wrong line, it matches \o/
<cfhowlett> ticket, bed sure.  be SURE.  what you have downloaded = the hash sum you are checking.
<pax2you> masoudborbor: nautilus-actions can be a solution?
<masoudborbor> pax2you, how to do that?
<ticket> yes it is
<ticket> I hope amd64 stuff works correctly with intel processors, I have an i5
<Naphatul>   /var/lib/apt/lists/ is where the mirror cache is stored right?
<ticket> cfhowlett: so I burn the dvd, and do a reinstall
<Newtboy> hi all
<masoudborbor> Igot no right click menu in desktop page of unity1404. even I cannot change my wallpaper. how to fix that؟
<pbx> masoudborbor, is right-click working elsewhere?  does it behave differently if you select "show desktop" (from launcher or switcher) first?
<masoudborbor> pbx, it works everywhere.
<guest-44> masoudborbor: but rightclick works in other programs? maybe you could try deleting the unity config in home dir somewhere?
<masoudborbor> guest-44, I will try that
<guest-44> (or renaming, in case you need some parts of the config)
<masoudborbor> guest-44, what should be te folfer name? .unity?
<masoudborbor> guest-44, I dont know where is the config place, and  I got nothing special to save there
<guest-44> masoudborbor: i don't know, i don't use unity. try "find ~/|grep unity" in terminal to find it. and only rename the dir in case you need some parts of the config later on
<masoudborbor> guest-44, hanks
<masoudborbor> thanks*
<guest-44> np. did you find it?
<masoudborbor> yes
<masoudborbor> home/.config/unity3d
<phaenon> im experimenting a bit with systemd, vm is booting fine, but systemctl command is not found by which, is there anoter package i should install ?
<guest-44> ah ok
<guest-44> phantomcircuit: you can use the file search on packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file to find systemctl
<masoudborbor> guest-44, guess I need to reboot nut I cant do it now. I will log out and back in later
<guest-44> masoudborbor: logout and login should be enough, i think there is no need to reboot
<miravalls> hello guys, I'm having a big problem
<masoudborbor> lets try
<miravalls> a couple of hours ago I installed some 20+ updates with apt-get and now my laptop's wifi connection works weird
<phaenon> anyone with systemd experience, i need some help plz.
<miravalls> firefox can't reach any web, and apt-get can't reach ubuntu's sources but I can ping google (8.8.8.8) and access my router by it's ip, so I can't figure out what is going on
<naccall> wouldnt you want #systemd for that?
<naccall> lol
<anunakki> obviously its probably running on an ubuntu machine but either way, they might have a bit more experience :)
<guest-44> miravalls: can you ping a website? is there a nameserver defined in /etc/resolc.conf?
<miravalls> (I'm writting from a different computer obviusly, cause my laptop can't)
<anunakki> miravalls, did you set the default gateway?
<miravalls> I can ping any pc in my network
<anunakki> route -n
<miravalls> my default gateway is my router
<anunakki> is it set though, sometimes i find i have to manually set my default gw
<masoudborbor> guest-44, didnt work
<masoudborbor> no right click on my desktop yet
<miravalls> I've set my default gateway manually and it didn't change anything
<guest-44> masoudborbor: too bad. if you want, you could try kde, if you don't mind changing to another gui
<anunakki> ok, and blatantly stupid question, but you have an ip set for the machine as well right?
<masoudborbor> guest-44,  I do have kde and I do like using that. but I wanna learn to fix this unity problem too ;)
<miravalls> yes
<miravalls> and I've checked it doesn't conflict with any other pc's ips
<anunakki> are you using the proper broadcast and netmask?
<guest-44> miravalls: have you checked resolv.conf?
<anunakki> i assumed by him saying 8.8.8.8 he has nameservers set in resolv.conf
<miravalls> I tried chaging the name servers, but that didn't work either
<guest-44> miravalls: what happens when trying to ping a website? does it get resolved to an ip?
<miravalls> the netmask is 255.255.255.0 (as always) and I haven't changed the brodcast
<Cosssmin> hey guys , can some1 help me to make a bootable usb ? I'm using Lubuntu 14.04.
<miravalls> the thing is, apart from installing the updates, I haven't changed any configuration on my pc
<miravalls> *laptop
<miravalls> it just stopped connecting to the internet after finishing the updates
<ticket> cfhowlett: ok, I ran the installer, and in the end it says that it is impossible to setup grub install
<ticket> I tried on any disk, and it can't install grub
<cfhowlett> ticket, time to start pasting ... no other error message?
<cfhowlett> ticket, ubuntu only on this machine? dual boot?
<ticket> no more info at this time
<ticket> dual boot with windows 7
<ticket> but now I can't boot on win 7
<ticket> or anything
<cfhowlett> ticket, ubuntu tried to write grub and wiped out the windows bootloader.  fixable.
<ticket> just the dvd boot works
<cfhowlett> ticket, where did you select as the target for grub?
<ticket> first, it was auto selected /dev/sda
<ticket> I have grub rescue working now
<cfhowlett> ticket, from grub rescue you should be able to manually log in
<ticket> how?
<ticket> cfhowlett: I don't find any ressource on the web for that, how can I login ?
<eeee> ticket: what was the error you got earlier
<eeee> and how are you installing grub
<ticket> eeee; I have the error "no such device: 9c245afd-..."
<eeee> ticket: that's before you get the prompt right?
<ticket> yes
<starlight_> Hello
<eeee> ok, what about the error after installing grub?
<ticket> eeee : I modified the fstab with UUIDs and I guess this is related
<starlight_> If you click on the Ubuntu icon (on Unity) and go to Filter Results > Sources, it brings up things like Facebook, Flickr, Google Drive, etc. I'm wondering how to remove these options?
<starlight_> and I mean completely remove them, not just turn them on/off
<ticket> eeee :  after installing with the DVD, I had messages about "fatal error, can't install grub on /dev/sda ,
<ticket> and an other prompt said that the installation is complete
<ticket> so I tried to install grub on any one of my disks, but without success
<smithzv> I screwed up my install... is there a way to restore all of the default settings for Unity?  I tried a dpkg-reconfigure but that did nothing as far as I can tell.
<ticket> so I choosed the option, no bootloader, install it later manually, and rebooted
<eeee> ticket: do you have a liveusb?
<MagicSpud> problem:
<MagicSpud> cant change desktop wallpaper nor use wallch.
<MagicSpud> possible cause: rights
<MagicSpud> context:
<MagicSpud> user recently upgraded to admin status. System with two actual admins
<MagicSpud> wishlist:
<unopaste> MagicSpud you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<starlight_> Could anyone help me? I know it seems like a trivial problem but I am picky like that
<suman> any better download manager for ubuntu like idm?
<ticket> I have live cd
<ticket> eeee I have live cd
<starlight_> I've tried googling my problem and I can't find anything, I am begging for help!
<eeee> suman: you can download uget, and flashgot extension for firefox
<eeee> suman: if you want multi-threaded downloads you can use aria2 ( it can be used as a plugin in uget too )
<suman> does it have resume capability?
<eeee> ticket: boot the live cd
<eeee> suman: yes
<eeee> suman: also has time scheduling
<eeee> ( like if you want it download only at night or something )
<suman> if u want to download youtube playlist?which one would u prefer?
<eeee> i usually grab youtube stuff from a youtubeconverter site
<eeee> i'm sure there is a better way though
<suman> does bittorent work in ubuntu?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> suman: dash > bittorent
<OerHeks>  ubuntu loves bittorent http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ticket> eeee is it normal that the live dvd takes 10 minutes to boot ?
<ticket> and that it makes a lot of fetching noises
<OerHeks> ticket depends on your system, yes, it is normal
<ticket> previously it took 10 seconds to boot to ubuntu
<Grille_> need your help with apparmor to use cups-pdf with users from winbind: apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" profile="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" name="/run/samba/winbindd/pipe" pid=8923 comm="cups-pdf" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<OerHeks> ticket "10 seconds" to boot a live cd?
<ticket> nop, not live
<OerHeks> there you go
<ticket> my live dvd is the install dvd with th "try ubuntu" choice
<ticket> eeee ok I have the live desktop working, how can I fix grub2 ?
<OerHeks> any "live iso¨  does not know your system and needs to detect and setup all hardware.
<smithzv> nevermind, google answered if for me.  unity-tweak-tool --unity-reset
<zaggynl> praise google
<eeee> starlight_: you there?
<starlight_> I am!
<eeee> ok hold on
<starlight_> I think I may have found a solution to my problem, but I am unsure
<starlight_> 'dash plugins' I need to remove maybe?
<eeee> no
<eeee> :)
<starlight_> Unity tweak tool?
<eeee> hold on 1 sec
<ticket> OerHeks: an idea to fix grub2 from here? (live dvd)
<eeee> typing it out for you
<starlight_> ok
<OerHeks> ticket, there is a manual for it
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eeee> starlight_: do you have dconf?
<eeee> dconf editor?
<ticket> thanks
<starlight_> eeee:  just checked the dash, i don't have it
<starlight_> sudo apt-get install dconf_editor ?
<eeee> dconf-editor
<starlight_> dl & installing now
<starlight_> oh, done!
<eeee> ok, go to com > canonical > Unity > lenses
<starlight_> i'm there
<eeee> and in disabled-scopes add as following ['code-manpages.scope']
<rsv> i have ubuntu. i want to record the time as soon as i login to count the number of hours i am working. is there a way of doing this. I dont want to use uptime
<eeee> that'll disable the manpages, i tried it here
<eeee> set it as you want
<starlight_> wait, i dont want to disable man pages, those are good
<eeee> i know
<starlight_> i wanted to remove facebook, flickr, google drive, etc
<eeee> set it to flickr.scope maybe?
<eeee> ticket: please type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<starlight_> eeee: are you telling me to remove all the disabled-scopes and replace it with one thing that I could enable if i wanted to?
<ticket> hm
<eeee> starlight_: no, that's the list of disabled ones, i dont know the names though so i tested with code-manpages.scope
<starlight_> ok ive added it
<starlight_> can't see any change
<eeee> hold on, we need a list of the scopes
<starlight_> paste.ubuntu.com?
<starlight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485920/   that is with the change you told me to make
<ticket> I installed boot repair on the live cd
<starlight_> those are disabled scopes
<ticket> it is looping
<ticket> I choosed the repair common stuff
<eeee> ticket: no need for boot-repair
<eeee> did you install pastebinit?
<ticket> and it displays "filesystem repair requires to unmount partitions..."
<eeee> alternatively you can just paste stuff in paste.ubuntu.com if you want
<ticket> I installed it yes
<eeee> ok
<eeee> type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<VictorCL> hi when I try to connect to a VPN I get "Error: Connection activation failed: unknown reason.
<VictorCL> "
<starlight_> eeee: is it ok if i just use paste.ubuntu.com? i could try out pastebinit another time
<MasterPiece> Hello, Where is notifications keys in gconf? I wanna disable it
<meano> is there any trusted website where  i can download a virtual machine of windows xp to run it in virtualbox in my ubuntu??
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, what are "notifications keys"?
<OerHeks> meano, that would be illegal
<OerHeks> and stupid
<MasterPiece> OerHeks: notify-osd and any other notify key which is sets in gconf
<karab44> hello
<starlight_> eeee:  you still there?
<eeee> yeah
<meano> OerHeks>just give me information and i will decide what to do with it
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, i do not know any notify key, what do you mean with that?
<auscompgeek> starlight_: pastebinit uses paste.ubuntu.com by default, I believe
<ObrienDave> meano, right
<eeee> starlight_: i was addressing "ticket" about using pastebinit
<OerHeks> meano, NO! illegal is illegal, and we do not help you with that
<starlight_> oh sorry
<starlight_> my bad
<eeee> starlight_: i was wondering what you were talking about :)
<starlight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8485920/   <--- that is my list of diabled_scopes
<eeee> starlight_: try to find a list of the scopes ubuntu uses
<starlight_> with your addition
<MasterPiece> OerHeks: R U expert in gconf keys and values?
<starlight_> ok
<meano> <ObrienDave> i know i can use google to find download links but if you know a trusted link please  ..
<ticket> harrrrr my live session crashed
<karab44> p3d.in and sketchfab.com works extremely slow for me in fullscreen. Can somebody confirm weak performance I use FF browser and ubuntu 14.04?
<auscompgeek> meano: there is http://modern.ie (a Microsoft website), but this is the only help you will get
<ObrienDave> meano, what part of NO do you not understand?
<DJones> meano: Its not something that we can give you
<OerHeks> !piracy > meano
<ubottu> meano, please see my private message
<starlight_> oh my god
<karab44> !piracy > karab44
<ubottu> karab44, please see my private message
<starlight_> it is allowing every amazon.* to be a pre-authorized domain
<MasterPiece> OerHeks: I know how to set a key, but I don't know what is the name of key and type of the value, 'gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type string --set yourkey "yourvalue" '
<starlight_> i didn't realise it was this bad
<karab44> what? I am just curious :D
<starlight_> everywhere in this dconf-editor i see amazon domains
<karab44> well, yeah. Now getting back to the point. Can somebody check p3d.in and sketchfab?  I have very slow performance on fullscreen
<karab44> If there are no voulentieers that means I have to try on windows.
<g0th> hi
<g0th> rsync -aHvPS /usr/local/bin rsync://jonas@melian/backup/tardis/
<g0th> what's wrong with the syntax here?
<eeee> why are you saying rsync:// again
<karab44> yeah, stop saying rsync over and over again ;)
<g0th> ok, now I get a different error message
<g0th> rsync: mkdir "/home/jonas/jonas@melian/backup/tardis" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<eeee> g0th: nevermind, i guess the syntax is correct
<eeee> but rsync:// is used if you're connecting to a rsync daemon
<g0th> ERROR: module is read only
<g0th> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(897) [Receiver=3.0.9]
<g0th> rsync: read error: Connection reset by peer (104)
<g0th> rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at io.c(802) [sender=3.1.0]
<g0th> these are the error messages I get
<g0th> with the original line
<unopaste> g0th you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<starlight_> eeee:  still can't find a solution to it
<karab44> _o- a
<g0th> hmm, ok it really was read only somehow
<g0th> nvm
<ticket> eeee: what was the command you wanted me to do ?
<kids> Hi - my ubuntu 14.04 lts apt-get is broken - I can no longer update the system - here is the pastebin of dpkg --configure -a http://pastebin.com/bdA0z0BH
<MasterPiece> kids: apt-get install -f
<kids> MasterPiece: did that almost same results - google is my friend but I'm stuck :)
<flashram> so any clues about win8+win8pc and running ubuntu on it ?
<flashram> i succeeded once but only thanks to wubi with old images but not online
<Devrim> Are there any distro's that look like Ubuntu 10.04
<Devrim> I hate the look on 12.04/14.04
<flashram> 18.18
<flashram> so any clues about win8+win8pc and running ubuntu on it ?
<ticket> eeee: here is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486143/
<flashram> virtual ubuntu ?
<pbx> Devrim, sounds like you're shopping for a desktop environment, not a distro per se
<Devrim> Yeah pbx
<Devrim> Just found a link
<Devrim> http://www.howtogeek.com/189912/how-to-install-the-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<Devrim> This should do it for me
<pbx> there you go
<ticket> ok nnow I have this error in grub "bootmgr absent"
<OerHeks> Devrim, take a look @ mate-desktop ;-)
<OerHeks> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<eeee> ticket: ok, first
<eeee> ticket: can you recognize your ubuntu installation?
<Devrim> that looks even better OerHeks, thanks :)
<eeee> ticket: do you know which disk it is on?
<ticket> I remember it was on /dev/sde4
<eeee> ticket: ok, so you set the bios to boot from /dev/sde ?
<ticket> I didn't touch the bios
<eeee> ticket: well what's your bios set to boot?
<eeee> ticket: if you want ubuntu to load, and grub is installed on sde then you'll have to tell the bios to boot from sde
<ticket> boot info says my bios boot partition is sde2
<eeee> that's not related
<rubiksmomo> How do I add a web search bar for Konqueror?
<eeee> do you know what sde3 is?
<ticket> I modified the first disc to boot in the bios and now I can boot in windows 7
<eeee> ok
<rubiksmomo> nevermind
<ticket> grub totally disappeard :D
<eeee> ticket: so how do you want this setup to work?
<ticket> I want a dual boot win 7 / ubuntu 14
<eeee> ticket: i think you can install grub on the first disk
<NewAss> hy all..  i have one question.. after long time, i came back to ubuntu 12.04 lts.. after updates->reboot -> blank / dark screen on login.. graphic question to reconfigure.. but.. nothing seem's to work.. :-S any idea how to get latest updates 14.04 without graphic packets or how to fix issue after install??? TnX
<ticket> can I install it from windows?
<eeee> ticket: worse case scenario, do you have a win7 cd in case the mbr needs to be fixed
<ticket> NewAss: I had some issue like this, I had to purge my nvidia driver before it gives anything
<eeee> ticket: no, you can install it from the liveusb though, by chrooting into the installation
<ticket> yes I have a win 7 cd
<ticket> and I fixed the mbr with a live cd of boot repair
<eeee> ticket: ok, boot the liveusb
<kids> does anyone have any experience fixing apt-get - the only thing I find on google is to fresh install - that would be alot of work for a production server please :)
<NewAss> ticket, those this info goes for my machine to? any idea? i am on freshly installed 12.04 really need this  to work
<ticket> ow, if this goes like this on fresh install I don't know,
<ticket> ok lets boot the live thing
<NewAss> what means purge?
<Laban> To delete
<NewAss> tnx
<NewAss> but i am on generic...
<eeee> NewAss: purge will remove the package + config files
<NewAss> ok, ok..
<NewAss> hy all..  i have one question.. after long time, i came back to ubuntu 12.04 lts.. after updates->reboot -> blank / dark screen on login.. graphic question to reconfigure.. but.. nothing seem's to work.. :-S any idea how to get latest updates 14.04 without graphic packets or how to fix issue after install??? TnX
<NewAss> eeee, tnx
<eeee> NewAss: try alt+clt+f1
<ticket> NewAss: a quick fix would be to setup something else to display like XFCE4
<NewAss> ok...
<NewAss> brb
<tyler_d> weeeeee.... friday's are funtastic
<tyler_d> wait, you can't swear but this kids name is NewAss ? really?
<NewAss> alt + ctrl + f1 opens some kind of terminal...  fullscreen
<utfans05_home> NewAss: yes, it's a tty.
<eeee> NewAss: ok, login
<tyler_d> NewAss: that's to open tty1
<NewAss> really, great name to tell u are a newb :-P
<utfans05_home> Log in and check your logs to see what's keepign it from loading.
<NewAss> can i do the same in terminal?
 * tyler_d rubs hands, this is going to be fun
<eeee> NewAss: yes
<NewAss> so lather i press alt+ ctrl + f8 to get back here?
<karab44> ok sorry, my performance issue relates to FireFox browser
<eeee> alt+ctrl+f7
<ticket> eeee: ok I have the live cd booted
<NewAss> ok.. opend
<eeee> ticket: great sudo mount /dev/sde4 /mnt
<eeee> NewAss: which graphics driver do you have
<NewAss> ??
<NewAss> eeee, generic?
<NewAss> fresh install
<ticket> eeee: mounted
<NewAss> says unknown
<eeee> ok type lspci -v | grep VGA
<NewAss> i got..
<eeee> ticket: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<eeee> NewAss: ok, which vga do you have
<utfans05_home> eeee shouldn't that be /mnt/$i
<NewAss> VGA compactible contoller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD/ATI) (Radeon 9200 se) (rev.01)
<NewAss> helpfull?
<Hightower___> where is this so-called "channel topic"?
<eeee> NewAss: yeah
<eeee> NewAss: type sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<eeee> utfans05_home: no cause it's /dev /sys
<utfans05_home> ok, just wanted to make sur.e
<HOLMES> suce
<REGOS> SAVA
<REGOS> QUI SUCE
<REGOS> CCCCCCCC
<REGOS> CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC
<REGOS> CCCCCCCCCC
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NewAss> i got ..
<NewAss> configuration driver = radeon  latency = 64 mingut = 0
<NewAss> eeee, configuration driver = radeon  latency = 64 mingut = 0
<eeee> NewAss: ok,
<eeee> type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<NewAss> ...
<REGOS> CC
<REGOS> SUCE BITE
<NewAss> ow.. didn't see.. brb
<eeee> NewAss: ?
<NewAss> I didn't read.. missted.. no red color.. putting in command now
<eeee> ok
<NewAss> eeee, running
<NewAss> eeee,  ERROR
<NewAss> unable to locate that package
<eeee> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3.0-1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 88 kB
<REGOS> msgbox "Bonjour, es-tu pret à relever le défi du nombre mystère ?"_
<REGOS> + chr(13) _
<REGOS> + chr(13) _
<REGOS> + "J'ai choisi un nombre entre 1 et 1000, et tu dois le trouver !"_
<REGOS> + chr(13) _
<REGOS> + "Quand tu tapes un nombre, je te dis s'il est plus grand ou plus petit que le nombre secret."_
<unopaste> REGOS you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<eeee> NewAss: are you sure you're typing it correctly?
<eeee> type apt-cache search xorg , do you see it there?
<rubiksmomo> How do I make Konqueror my default web browser in Ubuntu? It's not listed in Settings > Details > Default applications > Web.
<NewAss> em..multiple screens to read..  how to up?
<NewAss> to go back up?
<eeee> shift+pageup
<NewAss> tnx
<NewAss> empty command shift page up
<NewAss> but.. a lot of xorg did passed by
<NewAss> :-S
<eeee> i mean shift+pageup buttons on the keyboard
<eeee> NewAss: type apt-cache search video-ati
<ticket> eeee: on live cd I ran the command "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done" , but the bash returns these mount point do not exist
<eeee> ticket: are you running the liveusb (ubuntu) or the boot-repair iso?
<NewAss> correct.. same command.. + page up    nothing happend..
<NewAss> now i got...
<ticket> live ubuntu 14 from dvd
<NewAss> 16-17 xorg video...
<eeee> when you typed video-ati , did you see it there?
<eeee> ticket: did you run sudo mount /dev/sde3 /mnt before that?
<NewAss> multiple wich one i look for?
<eeee> ticket: did you remove any hdd's? can you please pastebin sudo parted -l , in paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: yes and still not existing points
<eeee> NewAss: see if xserver-xorg-video-ati is there
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: type ls /mnt
<eeee> what do you see?
<MagicSpud> iptable remember my problem? I wanted to assign an old home folder to a new user and make it admin. your solution worked but now I have two admins. I would like to delete the one who instaled the system but...
<NewAss> it is
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, login to the one you keep, delete the one you don't want
<MagicSpud> iptable ... it is working better than the new one.
<eeee> NewAss: ok, type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486389/
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, OR downgrade to regular user --- recommended.
<tykayn-ubuntu> eee: ls /mnt : bin  games  include  lib  local  lost+found  sbin  share  src
<MagicSpud> iptable cfhowlett the old admin lets me change desktop wallpaper and use a wallpaper app called wallch flawlessly
<azizLIGHT> <azizLIGHT> If I'm using luks and I'm the only user, do I need to encrypt home folder?
<NewAss> and.. a lot of packages are installed/deleted
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: which mount points does it say dont exist?
<MagicSpud> iptable cfhowlett the new admin wont. the program works but I only see the default ubuntu wallpaper..and I thought that if this happens with this app it could happen to anyother so this new admin is a crap compared with the old one...there must be something missing...some group or permission...
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: try sudo mount -B /sys /mnt/sys
<tykayn-ubuntu> all of them
<tykayn-ubuntu> mount: mount point /mnt/sys does not exist
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, i recall you stating you did a bunch of strange configurations, right?
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett do you think downgrading it would do?¿ would that give more skills to the new admin? for it is kind of handicapped now
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett ?
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett like what?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, downgrading to desktop users removes all the admin privileges
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: i guess these mountpoints are not there because the live cd has another root
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: you are in the root of the livecd
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett and upgrading an account to admin gives it all the privileges? I just used the users menu under configuration...I mean no shell commands just gui
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: type ls -ld /sys /mnt/sys
<NewAss> eeee, ..
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, exactly.  and the end result should be identical if you used cli
<eeee> NewAss: did you type the sudo apt-get install command?
<NewAss> yap
<tykayn-ubuntu> ls: cannot access /mnt/sys: No such file or directory dr-xr-xr-x 13 root root 0 oct.   3  2014 /sys
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett no way then why the old admin works better?
<eeee> NewAss: did it install?
<c|oneman> hey azizLIGHT did the CD work
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett I cant change wallpaper with the new one!
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, I've no idea what you did on your box so ... can't say.  I don't mess with groups ...
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett how can I trust that admin?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<NewAss> some errors was shown, and some packet was not installed.. :-S  can't get page back up.. :-S
<azizLIGHT> c|oneman: no, same kernel panic like on the USB for ntpasswd
<c|oneman> doh
<tykayn-ubuntu> cat: /mnt/etc/issue: No such file or directory
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett the only thing I did was to install gnome-session-fallback in the new admin account
<eeee> NewAss: hold the shift button and press pageup to scroll up
<azizLIGHT> c|oneman: and hirens wouldn't recognize my hdds in the mini xp environment
<NewAss> i did.. does not work, eeee
<c|oneman> hiren is a mess
<azizLIGHT> So I'm just gonna put it to slave and take ownership
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: are you sure your ubuntu installation is in /dev/sde3 ?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, compare your 2 admin group memberships with this command:  groups
<c|oneman> try Geek squad mri
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: i mean /dev/sde4 ?
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/see-which-groups-your-linux-user-belongs-to/
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett from gnome session fallback I can access CD cairo dock gnome no effects... and even unity but none is letting me change desktop wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> c|oneman: how is hiren related to Ubuntu?
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett while the old admin still with unity does
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: i have /dev/sde3        64G  1,9G   59G   4% /mnt
<tykayn-ubuntu> for /mnt
<c|oneman> he's Asian
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: shouldn't it be /dev/sde4 ?
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: what is the output of: ls /mnt
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, over my head.  sorry, don't know what to tell you.
<tykayn-ubuntu> no idea
<ActionParsnip> c|oneman: do you have a support question?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: type sudo umount /dev/sde3
<c|oneman> no.
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: you wont know, run the command and pastebin the output
<eeee> NewAss: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati &> ~/aptlog
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: this command? "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done" ?
<eeee> NewAss: when it's done type "less ~/aptlog"
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: no, type sudo umount /dev/sde3
<NewAss> eeee, i did put inside another command.. same one.. and got few rows...some packages have unmet dependecis... ??
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett bingo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486452/
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: ok, it is not mounted
<NewAss> brb.. putting comand inside
<eeee> NewAss: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<eeee> NewAss: this will make it easier
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett guess wich is the new admin
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, lol
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: ok, check with "df" that it's not mounted
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett should I add tete to all those groups?
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: yup, i have nothing from my hard drives in df
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett before deleting teto?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sde4 /mnt
<cfhowlett> MagicSpud, assuming tete is the user yuou keep, yes
<tykayn-ubuntu> k, now it is mounted
<eeee> ok
<eeee> type cat /mnt/etc/issue
<MagicSpud> cfohowlett hence the reason why I cant change desktop wallpaper...and many unknown future whims I will surely have!
<tykayn-ubuntu> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<eeee> ok
<NewAss> eeee.. i  cant find  -- sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati &>   ------->   ~    <------   /aptlog
<eeee> great,
<tykayn-ubuntu> ah
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: what is /dev/sde3 though?
<NewAss> that  symbol
<eeee> NewAss: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett thanks for your patience... I ll let you know whether the fix worked once I test it
<ActionParsnip> NewAss: ~ is called a tilde
<eeee> NewAss: it's the button next to "1" use shift to access it
<tykayn-ubuntu> sde3 is... msftdata
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: yeah but it had /bin and /sbin etc.
<eeee> it's ext4
<eeee> when you installed ubuntu did you use only one partition for everything?
<NewAss> eeee.. how  can i  copy-paste-send image?
<cfhowlett> !paste | NewAss
<ubottu> NewAss: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eeee> NewAss: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati | pastebinit
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: on install yes
<NewAss> unable to locate package ... cant acces tildo simbol either
<NewAss> :-(
<alibama> I've added a new volume to an aws instance and am using it as the root directory for apache - it is in /etc/fstab, however apache doesn't seem to be starting correctly - note that I'm not seeing it load at all in syslog  - I'm assuming that fstab gets loaded before any apps do?
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee:  i have grub on /dev/sde2
<tykayn-ubuntu> do i format it?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: no
<simpleuser> Hi there. My mic boost works correctly but it is too loud. It always gets quickly at max. It makes my ears explode in my headphones.
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: that's a bios-boot partition, it's cause you're using bios (not uefi) with gpt
<simpleuser> Is there a way to limit the mic-boost a little bit ?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: it's just a 1mb partition
<NewAss> hold on..
<tykayn-ubuntu> 38 kib is used on it
<alibama> I'm seeing apache2 in my /etc/init.d/ and in my /etc/rc1.d and rc6.d directories.. I assume that means it's running on boot?
<tykayn-ubuntu> and grub doesnt lauches
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: if you're sure /dev/sde3 is irrelevant, we can continue chrooting
<lacrymology> how can I know which of my fonts have japanese glyphs?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: if you want pastebint ls -al /mnt
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486525/
<NewAss> can't record image too :-S
<NewAss> u know what..
<ticket> nop
<Talidan> Hey guys, can anyone reccomend me a simple, lightweight reverse proxy server?  All my services have built-in web servers, so i have no need full blown one.  I just need to proxy these services so they're safe to access remotely
<yocapybara> anyone got an opinion in general on whether it's best to install tomcat on an ubuntu server through apt or whether it is best just to grab the tarball each time?
<NewAss> eeee..  i got some dependeces .. why is linux newb user's VERY unfriendly??
<ActionParsnip> Talidan: use an ssh tunnel
<eeee> NewAss: use the pastebinit command
<eeee> NewAss: type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati | pastebinit
<NewAss> cant istall
<eeee> NewAss: then paste the link it gives you here
<ActionParsnip> yocapybara: I suggest the one from the repos, the packages have been tested in ubuntu and will also be automatically updated
<eeee> NewAss: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<NewAss> eeee, i did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NewAss> i can?t
<eeee> NewAss: ok, where's the paste link then :P
<Talidan> would that allow people to access the services via HTTP or would they need to use SSH?
<ActionParsnip> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3.0-1ubuntu3.1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 88 kB
<NewAss> i can't OPEN ITITITITITITITZ
<Talidan> ssh first
<yocapybara> ActionParsnip: thanks fair points
<NewAss> đ  nm n
<NewAss> C,KM,-JK0PULŽĆ
<eeee> NewAss: it just gives you a link to paste.ubuntu.com with the results of apt-get
<eeee> NewAss: chill
<NewAss> IT does not install IT
<NewAss> nothinhg
<ActionParsnip> Talidan: you would need to setup the tunnel first, then access the page via http to localhost on the port used by the tunnel
<NewAss> sorry,,, i smahed on keyboard..
<eeee> NewAss: pastebinit is not getting installed?
<NewAss> nope
<ActionParsnip> NewAss: if you run: sudo apt-get update , do you see hits
<ActionParsnip> NewAss: or lots of 404s....
<eeee> NewAss: try sudo apt-get install -f
<eeee> NewAss: also update as ActionParsnip suggested
<john_doe_jr> How do you rsync files but only transfer a certain limit each time?
<NewAss> says try apt-get -f intall
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: limit in what sense?
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: i guess apt-get install grub wont do the job, isntit ?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: 1 sec
<Talidan> Right, so the tunnel needs to be setup on both sides?  I can't, for example, set it up on the server side then with no additinoal software access the local http services?
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: well, I want rsync to copy only 5GB of data and then stop
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: grub is in the live cd
<Talidan> in this instance, i'm assuming the client will have no ssh software or wont know how to do it
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<ActionParsnip> Talidan: then https instead of http will help
<tykayn-ubuntu> it returned nothing, seem to be good
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: ok type sudo chroot /mnt
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: have you read the rsync man page?
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<tykayn-ubuntu> now i am root
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: yes…I see limiting the bandwidth but not the total amount of data transferred..
<tykayn-ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/#
<NewAss> eeee,  apt-get -f update.. finished
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: ok type sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<NewAss> if i desaphere.. i falt down.. epilepsy.. :-S
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: that's the win7 disk right?
<Talidan> alright,thanks
<eeee> NewAss: lol
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: once you have sync'd once you can use rsync to only update changes, using less data
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee:  grub install gives error
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: what's the error?
<NewAss> eeee.. now what?
<eeee> NewAss: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<tykayn-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486603/
<NewAss> ok...
<NewAss> brb
<tykayn-ubuntu> i guess this is not the windows disk
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: not so good at french
<tykayn-ubuntu> yeah sorry
<eeee> i think it's complaining that it's a gpt with no bios-boot partition
<eeee> so it's not possible to install or something
<tykayn-ubuntu> yes thats it
<NewAss> eeee, unable to locate that package.. .:-S
<tats> hi, using ubuntu 14.04. at boot time my system hangs on errors "I/O error on device /dev/sdb". this is a secondary hard drive. i would like to just disable it, i removed the mount lines from /etc/fstab but it still hangs on the same errors. how can i prevent this from happening? my primary (boot) drive is fine but my secondary drive's problems prevent me from booting correctly.à
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: i dont know if you can easily create a bios-boot partition and get it to work
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: you could make a batch in a text file of 5Gb of data, then tell rsync to sync that batch selection
<tykayn-ubuntu> i have gparted
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: alternatively you could have the bios boot /dev/sde and that would load grub, and maybe you could boot windows from there
<tykayn-ubuntu> so i guess i can create a partition
<Fishscene> tats: I'm not an expert or anything, but have you looked at your grub settings?
<ActionParsnip> tats: soumds like a dying drive. Id replace it asap
<tykayn-ubuntu> mh
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: do you want to try that?
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: would be easier than creating the bios-boot
<tats> ActionParsnip: any tips on how to recover my data?
<ActionParsnip> tats: use your backups. You do make backups right?
<john_doe_jr> ActionParsnip: good idea…I wish there was a way to do it just as a command line option though
<tykayn-ubuntu> i should know where is windows 7 located
<tats> ActionParsnip: I have some but for that drive they might not be up to date
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: give it a shot, sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sde
<NewAss> eeee, ...
<ActionParsnip> john_doe_jr: you'll need to make a text file of names in cli, then feed it to rsync
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: i have windows on /dev/sdb
<tats> ActionParsnip: is ddrescue any good?
<eeee> NewAss: are you sure you typed it correctly?
<NewAss> no.. i am stupid.. remember??
<tykayn-ubuntu> ubuntu is on /dev/sde4
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: which disk are you booting?
<NewAss> yes i am sure
<alex__> #koumbit
<ActionParsnip> tats: you could try mounting it once you are booted, ddrescue may do it, the image may be partial but you will need a drive of equal or larger size to spit the image to
<ActionParsnip> tats: can you see why backups are a good idea?
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: i am on the live cd
<tykayn-ubuntu> not sure i understood your question
<ActionParsnip> tats: and keeping them decent is important
<eeee> NewAss: it's not that, it's that you said it was giving an error before, ( it was located )
<eeee> NewAss: that's why i ask if you typed it correctly
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: are you absolutely sure win7 is on /dev/sdb ?
<tats> ActionParsnip: yes these are less important data actually (big data like movies and stuff). my priority stuff is backed up in like 4 different places. :)
<tykayn-ubuntu> yes, there is the windows folder and programs in it
<eeee> ok
<NewAss> i did typed in correctly..
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<NewAss> but.. i don't get it.. why constant changes???
<tykayn-ubuntu> done without errors
<eeee> NewAss: apt-cache search video-ati , is it there?
<tykayn-ubuntu> \o/
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: update-grub
<ActionParsnip> tats: try ddrescue, it may work but its a lot more effort than keeping backups good. If you did you would just get a new drive and restore. Now you have to do a lot of messing around to maybe get some data.....
<tats> ActionParsnip: but right now i need to focus on something else i can't deal with that. is there any way to tell the system to ignore that drive so i can get through the day?
<NewAss> i was promissed user firendly OS, not nerv destroyer.. :-------S
<NewAss> puting in command
<ActionParsnip> tats: there maybe a grub option to ignore the drive
<tykayn-ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8486651/
<ActionParsnip> NewAss: no OS is faultless
<tykayn-ubuntu> not sure if good output
<tats> ActionParsnip: good, ill try that. thanks!
<NewAss> sure... update's are.. what than?
<jr_> Hey guys, I'm trying to print an image that I converted to pdf. However when I send it to be printed the image is cut off. Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> jr_, check your printer settings/paper sizes
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: ok, it seems that it didn't pick windows up
<ActionParsnip> jr_: have you tried opening the pdf in different applications?
<NewAss> eeee, OS sure...but why are than  update's for?
<ActionParsnip> jr_: lp can print pdf in cli
<Delta706> is there a single command which does the equivalent of "cat" but repeating the file multiple times?
<jr_> cfhowlett: in CUPS? ActionParsnip thats the command I used
<ActionParsnip> Delta706: use a bash loop
<tykayn-ubuntu> ow, so grub wont propose for windows
<ActionParsnip> jr_: lp filename.pdf
<jr_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> jr_: is it a desktop OS?
<amae> what's up Guys..
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: i don't think so
<jr_> ActionParsnip: yes, ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jr_: try opening the file in evince
<jr_> evince?
<ActionParsnip> jr_: yes evince
<tykayn-ubuntu> eeee: when i do os-prober it finds windows, can it help ?
<NewAss> got a fer rows.. of ati, ati dpkg...
<jr_> ActionParsnip: evince filename.pdf?
<ActionParsnip> jr_: if you like, or run it from Dash
<jr_> ActionParsnip: ok, it's open. Now what?
<ActionParsnip> jr_: do a print preview, is it ok?
<jr_> ActionParsnip: yes, but it looked good before as well
<ActionParsnip> jr_: might need to change printer margins but you should be able to do that from Evince
<jr_> okay
<jr_> thanks
<jr_> ill do that
<NewAss> eeee, why is comming to this graphic issue?
<NewAss> and.. is there no way to not update graphic?
<OerHeks> NewAss, what ATI grapiccard exactly?
<NewAss> OerHeks, radeon 9200se
<NewAss> OerHeks, radeon 9200se rev 1
<eeee> ActionParsnip:  VGA compactible contoller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (AMD/ATI) (Radeon 9200 se) (rev.01)
<NewAss> eeee, tnx
<eeee> ActionParsnip: configuration driver = radeon  latency = 64 mingut = 0
<eeee> tykayn-ubuntu: 1 sec
<NewAss> eeee, tnx 2
<nydel> what version of libc6 is found on an up-to-date instance of trusty?
<tykayn-ubuntu> k
<ActionParsnip> eeee: sounds ok, the 9200se is supported by the opensource driver, not the fglrx from AMD
<jr_> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info libc6
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.19-0ubuntu6.3 (trusty), package size 3912 kB, installed size 9254 kB
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver your card will not run Ubuntu's Unity desktop with 3D acceleration. They will still run Unity, but the CPU will be used for basic drawing and performance may suffer.
<tatie> more trafic here, so .... same question - what is the basic difference between snapRAID and hardware RAID 1? Why would SnapRAID be any better? why would it be a worse option?
<NewAss> OerHeks, are u familiar with issue i got?
<bubbasaures> tatie, Not a support issue.
<OerHeks> NewAss, i expect low performance, yes.
<nydel> thanks ActionParsnip. i've some issue where if i run any sort of apt upgrade, i'm hit with segmentation fault on any call. and i can only fix (to get bootable, but not to upgrade) by booting from a thumb, and extracting the libc6 deb from packages.ubuntu ... i am trying desperately to avoid a fresh install but can't seem to find much advice aside from "format & do a fresh install" ... any advice greatly
<nydel> appreciated
<Duck1964> Hi - I have a production server that apt-get is broken on - I only find the solution to do a fresh install on google - the output from dpkg --configure -a is http://pastebin.com/bdA0z0BH - apt-get -f install fails similarly - any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
<blueingress> Hi, How can I reload the /etc/resolve.conf when the system is running? since I just changed this file...But when I used nslookup, the system is still using the old one.
<NewAss> actully.. i got black screen after updateing from  12.04 lts
<NewAss> OerHeks, actully.. i got black screen after updateing from  12.04 lts
<ActionParsnip> nydel: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<nydel> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> !find snapraid
<ubottu> Package/file snapraid does not exist in trusty
<ActionParsnip> nydel: try the commands here in step 5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<ActionParsnip> blueingress: /etc/resolv.conf is generated via DHCP
<NewAss> OerHeks, eeee , HELP?
<ActionParsnip> blueingress: you can tell nslookup to use a different DNS server if you like, rather than the one set systemwide
<blueingress> ActionParsnip, but Chrome and firefox still using that DNS server from DHCP.
<nydel> ActionParsnip: on it. thank you kindly.
<blueingress> ActionParsnip, I need set system wide dns manual.
<ActionParsnip> blueingress: if you manually edit /etc/resolv.conf you can set the DNS servers and it wil be active immediately
<NewAss> OerHeks,  HELP?
<OerHeks> NewAss, old bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/725580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged]
<ActionParsnip> NewAss: what did you upgrade to?
<OerHeks> that would be your installation issue too
<kazia> hello
<NewAss> nothing jet.. got freshly installed12.04 lts... didn't want to update or upgrade, because of a black screen :-(
<kazia> It possible to listen music from bandcamp page no use www-browser?
<amae> guys help how to encrypt my home because i never check the eencrypt on the installation process?
<ActionParsnip> blueingress: this is easily done with: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ticket> woot eeee , now I can boot to ubuntu, but windows is not in the choices :D
<cfhowlett> !encryption | amae
<ubottu> amae: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<NewAss> ActionParsnip, nothing jet.. got freshly installed12.04 lts... didn't want to update or upgrade, because of a black screen :-(
<ActionParsnip> kazia: let me search
<amae> cfhowlett, ye
<blueingress> ActionParsnip, Now I found it works after 2 minutes..
<blueingress> thansk
<blueingress> thanks
<ActionParsnip> blueingress: np
<ActionParsnip> kazia: http://askubuntu.com/questions/92592/are-there-any-desktop-clients-for-soundcloud
<eeee> ticket: worse case scenario you can install grub to /dev/sde , and fix the mbr od /dev/sdb
<eeee> ticket: i'm sure it can be fixed so that grub sees windows though
<kazia> ActionParsnip, tomahawk?
<ActionParsnip> kazia: maybe, or soundcli, looks sweet (I love cli tools)
<naphstor> i install oracle virtual box in my ubantu desktop.And i install window7 in virtual box ,using net i download some files .so my  que is that how i can copy my file window7 to my host ubantu
<naphstor> ????
<ActionParsnip> !info tomahawk
<ubottu> tomahawk (source: tomahawk): Social media player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 3881 kB, installed size 13250 kB
<ActionParsnip> naphstor: I suggest you ask in #vbox
<senkku> Can anyone help me with Yukon 88E8001 and 3.13 kernel ?
<kazia> ActionParsnip, ok I try tomahawk :)
<ActionParsnip> naphstor: I thought the virtualbox gives a decent explanation of the steps
<OerHeks> naphstor, tons of howto's, use this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox#Sharing_Folders_Between_Host_and_Guest
<Duck1964> please please help upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 since then apt-get -f install fails and dpkg --configure -a gives  http://pastebin.com/bdA0z0BH -
<naphstor> i try i all steps search in google but not get
<ticket> hmhm
<ActionParsnip> senkku: the ethernet controller?
<ticket> anyway, I am more comfortable with ubuntu working than windows
<senkku> yes
<senkku> sk98lin driver
<ActionParsnip> senkku: is it not a default kernel module?
<senkku> its freshly installed mythbuntu
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: did 12.04 work ok for you?
<senkku> 3.13.0-32
<OerHeks> naphstor, what were you installing in the first place?
<ActionParsnip> senkku: ok, so what is the issue?
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: yes it did - but we needed the upgraded php
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: always a kicker :(
<nuokkari> hi
<senkku> io disabled because it overlaps
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: any suggestions?
<nuokkari> hi sll
<nuokkari> sll
<amae> ubottu, thanks bot
<nuokkari> all
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: telnet!? Seriously!?
<nuokkari> im gonna dos all your nettwork
<ActionParsnip> senkku: overlaps in what way?
<nuokkari> in know your ips
<antonio__> irc://irc.darksin.it/licantropo
<ticket> thanks a lot eeee :)
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: I have tried everything I could find online
<ActionParsnip> nuokkari: you dont know mine
<senkku> its what dmesg says in that bus
<daftykins> antonio__: no shifty links thanks
<Fishscene> Duck1964: This might have some info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202321/package-dbus-is-not-configured-yet
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: uninstall telnet then try again
<senkku> ActionParsnip: lshw -c network show UNCLAIMED
<antonio__> scusa
<eeee> ticket: no problem :)
<Duck1964> Fishscene: I already tried those answers they fail with the same errors
<naphstor> OerHecks i install window7 in virtual box ,and download some files on it , so how i can copy those file to my host ubantu machine????/
<ActionParsnip> senkku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1055931 could build it, then pin the kernel version so it doesnt upgrade
<senkku> ActionParsnip: i have also tried rtl-8100 nic with 8139too module.. that doesnt work either, starting to think something else wrong here
<tuaim> hello all, I have an issue with Unity on 14.04 64-bit, if I put my computer to sleep or allow it to go to sleep then when I wake it back up parts of the UI aren't usable, usually it's the main desktop/window area.. when it happens I can't click/interact with the affected UI areas... any ideas?
<daftykins> naphstor: grab WinSCP
<cfhowlett> naphstor, #vbox is the virtualbox support channel.  ask there.
<Fishscene> naphstor: Technically, that is a question for #vbox. As it has to do with transferring files between the VM and the computer hosting the VM (No matter what OS it is)
<ActionParsnip> naphstor: under shared drives in the guest settings, srt a folder to share. It even _tels_ you how to map the network drive in the GUI
<ActionParsnip> naphstor: have you even tried to get his done yourself, had a ho first?
<ActionParsnip> tuaim: what gpu do you have?
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: I don't think it's telnet at all - looks like dbus and netbase I think
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: is netbase from a PPA?
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: I commented out the PPA in my sources and update upgrade still gives the same errors
<daftykins> !ppapurge | Duck1964
<ubottu> Duck1964: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kazia> ActionParsnip, tomahawk hasn't bandcamp :(
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: that will happen, you will need to uninstall netbase so that deps are met
<senkku> ActionParsnip: cant run that install.sh it says ./function: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<tuaim> ActionParsnip: intel
<senkku> i tried also the 2.6.x kernel driver
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: the insralled version is still peesent, commenting in sources.list doesnt make deps resolve if the package causing the issue is installed in the OS
<Paradisee> why does chromium keep closing automatically when i try to open it?
<ActionParsnip> tuaim: if you run: sufo lshw -C display , do you see an Nvidia GPU too or just Intel?
<teward> Paradisee: it's probably crashing, does any 'Chromium has crashed' window show up or anything?
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee: rename he configurarion folder for it inside of ~/.config as well as its cache folder in ~/."
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee: ~/.cache sorry
<koan> hey ! what's the corresponding function in cairomm for gdk_cairo_region_create_from_surface ? i can't find it anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee: then run chromium
<Paradisee> teward: nothing
<ActionParsnip> kazia: try the other options on the page, not adobe air as its not supported under linux
<tuaim> ActionParsnip: no, this system is also too old to have Optimus tech. just the Intel
<ActionParsnip> kazia: I dont use the service. I just searched the web and found that link.
<ActionParsnip> tuaim: try installing the Intel driver. Omgubunu has a how to
<tuaim> ActionParsnip: mmk...
<kazia> ActionParsnip, bandcamp use html5 player probably
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: so I removed netbase then did apt-get update , apt-get upgrade, and it was clean , then apt-get install netbase and all the stuff it removed and I have the same errors again :(
<Paradisee> ActionParsnip: what do you mean fot renaming?
<ActionParsnip> Paradisee: give the folders a different name, what else could it possibly mean?
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: then run: sudo apt-get clean , then you will install the version from the official repos
<ActionParsnip> Duck1964: if you start using PPAs then don't be surprised if you get issues
<cpined> morning, hope to get some help with Mint64
<xangua> !mint | cpined
<ubottu> cpined: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rubiksmomo> How do I install Gyazo? They say I need to use Unity, but I can't find such thing.
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, what guide are you following?
<rubiksmomo> OerHeks, https://github.com/gyazo/Gyazo-for-Linux
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: I removed netbase; did apt-get clean and tried to apt-get install netbase - it fails :(
<boboo> good day to all
<boboo> I would Like to know what command I can use to see if i have any errors to fix  please
<blackangelpr> rubiksmomo, did you download this /.deb?   https://github.com/kambara/Gyazo-for-Linux/downloads
<rubiksmomo> blackangelpr, no, I'll do it now
<blackangelpr> rubiksmomo, after installed just search for the program on the dash drag the icon and right click and locked as per instructions on their web page
<OerHeks> rubiksmomo, unity=unity-desktop
<Duck1964> ActionParsnip: doesn't look like it downloads anything - I'm missing something
<blackangelpr> the link i paste works i just tested :p
<boboo> can any one help please
<drmagoo> boboo: what kind of errors are you looking for ?
<boboo> I just ran into a problem   kernel off set   and I am new with linux so i did a recovery
<blackangelpr> boboo, for hardware errors http://www.linuxnix.com/2013/05/what-is-linuxunix-dmesg-command-and-how-to-use-it.html
<boboo> ok thanks  do this sound like a hardware problem to you ????
<boboo> i dont know therefore i am asking
<blackangelpr> i don't know either so many things :p maybe some one else know in here
<boboo> many thanks blackangelpr
<As4xk> Hi. I have a box running 14.04 with 2 network cards. I want to bridge these such that when i connect my laptop to the second card it will get ip from the routers dhcp. (the other nic is connected to the router).
<rubiksmomo> Konqueror displays just orange on page https://kauppa.saunalahti.fi/#!/nettiliittymat/lisatietoja . How could I fix it? I only have KHTML engine available in the menu.
<boboo> what am I spose to be looking for in the output ????
<natsuRelf> as4xk that sounds awesome is that even doable?
<blackangelpr> rubiksmomo, i see the webpage working fine
<As4xk> Hmm. It works. Sorry!
<As4xk> natsuRelf: Yes :)
<natsuRelf> how did you do it?
<rubiksmomo> blackangelpr, Doesn't work on my Konqueror. On Firefox it's fine.
<smierll> what？
<As4xk> natsuRelf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge
<natsuRelf> thanks :)
<As4xk> No problem. I started writing in here because it did not work. But now it does. Do i do not know what i did different this time from the other 10 times i tried
<blackangelpr> As4xk, might do a refresh after clearn all your history  data etc etc on your browswer
<senkku> ActionParsnip: looks like that the 88e8001 driver doesnt support kernel > 3.1 :(
<natsuRelf> I wouldnt mind tring to bridge with a raspberry pi for monitoring
<As4xk> blackangelpr: My problem was that the laptop did not get ip via dhcp. And while i tried with static ip on the laptop, it dod not get connection with the router
<blackangelpr> boboo, see the 2nd answer its related to boot problems and dmesg http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/21963/where-do-i-find-messages-regarding-last-failed-linux-boot
<blackangelpr> As4xk, sorry to got you confused that was for the web guy :p
<As4xk> Haha. I got that a bit late :p
<blackangelpr> ^^ peace
<smierll> 英文完全看不懂。。。。。。
<smierll> sorry，can
<blackangelpr> 你需要什么？
<BluesKaj> english please
<blackangelpr> here we go again  ....
<blackangelpr> trying to help BluesKaj  no matter language
<cfhowlett> blackangelpr, if you're going to use non-english, please use PM
<blackangelpr> cfhowlett, great idea let me see (-_-).... if they answer i could
<BluesKaj> !cn | blackangelpr, smethia
<ubottu> blackangelpr, smethia: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blackangelpr> welebichos
<cfhowlett> !cn | smierll,
<ubottu> smierll,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<smierll> en thanks
<blackangelpr> bah ...
<pbx> many icons in my tray have become very faint (i.e. light grey on white). they still work. wha happen?
<DeathTech> Hello All ! I am trying to change resolution using Xrandr, and I get the error "Unrecognized option -hsync" . I am using Ubuntu Server 14.04 with installed ubuntu-desktop binaries. It is a headless server I connect to with a KVM
<iceroot> DeathTech: never heard of hsync, only vsync
<SiGe> Hello guys, I'd like to use perf to access L2-3 cache misses, but when I run "perf list hw" I don't see any hardware events.  I am running ubuntu on top of Virtualbox, any ideas?
<DeathTech> iceroot: I am using the output of cvt
<alket> hi , is there a software which controls mouse with eyes (not head) ? Thanks
<cfhowlett> alket, software / harware solutions yes.
<alket> cfhowlett, can you point me to a link or something ?
<iceroot> alket: yes, stephen hawking for example is using it but i dont know the name
<rubiksmomo> How can I sync files between two directories?
<cfhowlett> alket, https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/550880-weekend-project-take-a-tour-of-open-source-eye-tracking-software
<alket> cfhowlett, thanks
<iceroot> rubiksmomo: rsync for example
<cfhowlett> alket, happy2help
<rubiksmomo> thanks
<adrian1908> I'm sorry to ask here, but does anyone happen to know a C++ channel for beginners? The FreeNode #C++ channel is always full and probably for very experienced users only.
<adrian1908> #ubuntu-programming seems just about empty
<iceroot> rubiksmomo: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-rsync-to-sync-local-and-remote-directories-on-a-vps
<iceroot> !alis | adrian1908
<ubottu> adrian1908: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<adrian1908> iceroot: thanks, I'll check it out.
<litropy> Ugh RAM and swap are maxed - I sshed in from my phone and $killall chrome but hoi now it's just hanging. :-{
<phutchins> lo
<phutchins> Anyone know if there are major differences between upstart in 12.04 and 14.04? I've got an upstart script tahts giving me a lot of trouble...
<phutchins> getting /proc/self/fd/9: 3: /proc/self/fd/9:  : not found
<jpds> phutchins: With two years of development between them.... probably.
<phutchins> not clear at all what that even means. The line that produces that works on another host which is odd...
<litropy> My poor computer. It's having an epileptic seizure.
<chovy> is there an easy way to swap ctrl/alt keys on Ubuntu/Unity?
<phutchins> jpds: :) i figured... but this isn't a complex script. so i'm running out of ideas
<Paradisee> why does my browser keep closing automatically? chromium
<litropy> Paradise, open it from the terminal and paste the output into #chromium
<d2dchat> How can take a line feed of file names and tar.gz each individually with their name + .tar.gz ?
<litropy> Paradisee
<Paradisee> litropy: how can i open it from the terminal
<litropy> T ry typing chromium
<Paradisee> chromium: command not found
<SchrodingersScat> d2dchat: bash can probably help here, and there /might/ be a tar built in, but the bash might look like, for i in * ; do tar cvf "$i.tar.gz" "$i" ; done # test before you try, i did not test this for accuracy.
<litropy> My computer is having congestive heart failure right now. You have to find what the program is named.
<daftykins> Paradisee: try tab complete
<d2dchat> SchrodingersScat, anyway to do it with find or something?
<Paradisee> chromium-browser
<ActionParsnip> Isnt it: chromium-browser
<genii> Paradisee: /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<shoerain> is there a way to focus the window of a monitor in ubuntu 14.04 and GNOME?
<SchrodingersScat> d2dchat: probably, i'm not great at find -exec though
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/1FNYCAC
<yocapybara> Hi guys - any idea - if I'm running no GUI at all on an ubuntu box, is there any reason I'd need the packages gtk*, libgtk*?
<SchrodingersScat> d2dchat: man page tells you usage, man find then /-exec
<litropy> Paradise okay now wait for it to close then paste that.
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/220GWHH
<Paradisee> i suppose its flash
<litropy> Omg killall chrome finally went through! Yaaay
<genii> Hm, kwallet
<Paradisee> there's no process running
<litropy> It's aliiiive
<litropy> okay I'm done.
<shoerain> yocapybara: some package you installed might have required it; try http://askubuntu.com/a/13297
<yocapybara> shoerain: aaah thanks man that's what I need :)
<Paradisee> litropy: it isnt
<litropy> Paradisee, I was referring to my computer
<Paradisee> ah .-.
<litropy> Paradisee, I closed the IRC program on my phone. Any new developments?
<Paradisee> http://dpaste.com/220GWHH
<shoerain> yocapybara: like this: apt-cache rdepends findutils
<litropy> Paradisee, that's all you get when it closes?
<Paradisee> ya
<litropy> Paradisee, now sure. Paste it in #chromium
<litropy> not*
<rubiksmomo> How do I sync two folders both ways? rsync doesn't seem to know which file is new and which was deleted.
<yocapybara> shoerain: got it - list is 7533 lines long so I may have bit off more than I can chew :)
<shoerain> rubiksmomo: unison solve your needs? http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/
<genii> yocapybara: To prevent Recommended packages from installing by default, you can put: APT::Install-Recommends "1";    into a file /etc/apt/apt/conf    ..this often prevents a lot of X stuff from being installed on servers
<yocapybara> shoerain: thanks for your help
<SchrodingersScat> rubiksmomo: csync tries to take care of this by keeping a database, afaik
<yocapybara> genii: that's a good idea I will do that
<rubiksmomo> sounds good
<shoerain> yocapybara: hmmm yeah I think it just shows all packages that depend on it, you may want to do a LINE intersection between it and the output of `dpkg -l`
<SchrodingersScat> and unison is in repos, never tried it before
<genii> Sorry, zero there and not 1
<yocapybara> shoerain: ooh had not thought of that
<genii> yocapybara: ^
<shoerain> soooo guys, is there a way to focus the window of a monitor in ubuntu 14.04 and GNOME? Man this channel is crazy active
<Zune> anyone who has basic knowlegde about observium
<drmagoo> Zune: yeah I do
<Zune> ./add_device.php <hostname> <community> v2c
<Zune> what do i fill in the community
<Blackweb> Does anyone here have problems with VLC ~ I've experienced this same problem for like a year now when playing mp4 files
<Zune> I am a noob but i try stuff and google couldn't help
<drmagoo> Zune: the snmp read community string. Which is something that is configured on the device you want to monitor
<Blackweb> Guess not I'll reinstall Ubuntu 12.04
<tirengarfio> apt-get install --only-upgrade <packagename> will install also update my application or not?
<tirengarfio> or my package
<tirengarfio> or just upgrade it?
<Zune> where do i find that string?
<drmagoo> Zune: lets take this in pm ?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: sudo apt-get instal packagename , will upgrade only packagename
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip, so how to install then?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: install what?
<tirengarfio> the package
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: to install a new package, its the same command.
<tirengarfio> but what did you say "only"? is there something else to update the app?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: what do you want to install?
<tirengarfio> I want to update virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: then run standard updates with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Player_> tirengarfio, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yoloswag420> i just want to let you guys know you look pretty good today
<Player_> yoloswag420, thank you <3
<yoloswag420> <3
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: is the virtualbox you current run not working ok?
<tirengarfio> well, Im having a problem trying to run Windows 7 guest
<tirengarfio> Im getting The VM session was closed before any attempt to power it on. when trying to run..
<Player_> tirengarfio, Yes I was about to ask if you had installed by some other means than the Ubuntu repos, i.e. manually installing a .deb package
<tirengarfio> No, i installed it using apt-get
<daftykins> tirengarfio: and what did the virtualbox people tell you?
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: the version from the repos will install Win7. Just remember to mount your CD before launching virtualbox
<tirengarfio> ActionParsnip, I dont understand, I had installed Windows 7 running ok, but now when I try to boot it I get that error
<ActionParsnip> tirengarfio: I suggest you ask in #vbox then
<CaffeineAddict> I set up ubuntu on a vps recently.  The first thing I did was remove root's access to login via ssh and set up enforced pub key auth for all users using ssh.
<CaffeineAddict> recently some chinese IP has been pounding my sshd w/ attempts on root
<CaffeineAddict> should I worry at all?
<jpds> CaffeineAddict: No.
<yoloswag420> easy, pound them harder
<ActionParsnip> CaffeineAddict: you can set your sytem to block the IP or if you can, block the IP at your router
<CaffeineAddict> ActionParsnip: fail2ban yes?
<yoloswag420> just ddos them, i dont see what the big problem is
<loa> hello, i have file /etc/init/pulseaudio.conf how i can start this service automaticly?
<jpds> CaffeineAddict: Without your *private* keys, the most that they can do is: not much.
<jpds> loa: Read the file, it has a "start on" section.
<CaffeineAddict> and the bandwidth and proc power they are wasting is trivial yes?
<jpds> CaffeineAddict: Yep.
<CaffeineAddict> k
<loa> jpds, thx.
<jpds> CaffeineAddict: And if they could do anything, the reaction from the global community would be something on a scale larger than shellshock and heartbleed combined.
<yoloswag420> but jpds, what if they hack the mainframe
<jpds> yoloswag420: Shut. Down. Everything.
<yoloswag420> that would work.. assuming they didnt have a flux capacitor
<yoloswag420> you dont just simply shut down something with a gigawat's worth of power
 * s4my hello everyone
<HadesWatch3r> Hello s4my
<s4my> HadesWatch3r: hello man can you help me out
<HadesWatch3r> I'll try.
<s4my> HadesWatch3r: i have a problem install the airline plugin for vim
<s4my> HadesWatch3r: do you know anything about that ?
<HadesWatch3r> hmmm ... I'm not going to be much help with that... perhaps someone else in here could be  helpful ?
<s4my> HadesWatch3r: k
<s4my> yoloswag420: hello men can you help a brother out
<Pici> s4my: Just ask the channel, no need to target a specific person.
<s4my> k pici
<s4my> i just installed the airline plugin for vim throw pathogen and it doesn't even load
<s4my> when i type :scriptnames there is no script with the name airline loaded
<squinty> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<pbx> in unity is there a way to bring all an app's windows forward?
<punkgeek> which canal can i speaking about cloud gaming? :D
<s4my> pbx: hold the windows button you'll see all the shotcuts
<trattore450> ciao a tutti
<trattore450> !list
<ubottu> trattore450: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sui> hi
<s4my> hi
<trattore450> !list
<s4my> sui: do you know anything about vim
<s4my> sui: the text editor
<trattore450> fanculo7
<sui> why do you ask me in special?
<pbx> s4my, there's a #vim channel
<s4my> pbx: i can't speek in that channel i don't know why
<pbx> s4my, right. i don't want to just *see* the them. i want to bring them all forward
<sui> just ask your question....
<pbx> s4my, from the #vim topic:  "Can't Talk? Get Registered on FreeNode (HOWTO: http://ur1.ca/90niw)..."
<squinty> s4my:   you need to read the channel rules  IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl
<punkgeek> no body know?
<pbx> punkgeek, this channel is about ubuntu. use google, or look at the freenode channel list
<s4my> squinty: you link doesn't work
<j0hnskot> hey there! I got the following problem. I can't login to twitter using Firefox. But i can if i use Chrome or chromium. Any ideas?
<bprompt> punkgeek:    no offhand myself.. check the channel's list
<Fishscene> punkgeek: Were you asking a question about cloud gaming on Ubuntu? Or just want to chat about it in general?
<pbx> j0hnskot, doesn't seem to relate to ubuntu
<pavlos> punkgeek, http://www.cloud-zone.com/forums/index.php?action=chat
<pbx> but i could be wrong
<j0hnskot> why? windows users go this problem too?
<punkgeek> havent irc chanell? thank you
<pbx> j0hnskot, i have no idea. don't mind me
<s4my> you guys keep saying this channel is about UBUNTU and i thouth installing a vim plugin in UBUNTU can be discussed here
<squinty> s4my:  ok it seem sto be down right now.  bottom line is please do not keep asking individual participants... it is against channel policy
<s4my> squinty: please read what i just poted
<daftykins> s4my: it's support for the OS, not support for "every single activity you can do under the sun" - also freenode has more specialist channels for most software, so it makes sense to ask for more specialist help direct.
 * s4my AM OUT BITCHES
<bprompt> j0hnskot:    I dont' use twitter.. ... but if it works on one browser and not the other.... a probability is a web-standard feature being used at the page is supported in chrome but not in firefox, which for a service like twitter I'd find it very unlikely for them no to test for
<j0hnskot> bprompt: it seems that i'm able to login using a private session. But clearing the cache does not change anything . Will try to find a solution. Thanks
<pavlos> s4my http://choorucode.com/2013/07/12/how-to-install-and-use-the-vim-airline-plugin-for-vim/
<bprompt> j0hnskot:     it may just be your firefox veresion that's not supporting such feature
<daftykins> pavlos: user left.
<j0hnskot> bprompt: as i said , i can login with firefox but only on private session (meaning no cache or saved passwords). Something is messed up with firefox cache. I'll try some things
<bprompt> j0hnskot:    a private session disallows certain info from the browser to be send over..... so the browser look like without any previous history or cookies...., that may mean twitter if finding something in your offline storage for firefox, DOM or cookies or else, and acting accordingly
<pavlos> daftykins, yeah, he was pretty rude
<moein> Hi, I wanna use obfs bridges. How can I add them in my torrc and how get the bridges?
<MagicSpud> cfhowlett I added my new admin to all those groups...and still cant change desktop wallpaper :-(
<punkgeek> how much speed network need for cloud gaming with video streaming?
<Toffe> Hi folks! :)
<acovrig> I am having issues with transmission, when adding anyting, it gets ~4MB done and reports a permission error (this is a headless system), my target directory is /var/transmission with 777 permissions, if I sudo -u debian-transmission /bin/bash I can touch files in /var/transmission...
<daftykins> acovrig: share what user it runs as and an "ls -al /var/" in pastebin
<Toffe> ive got an server S which i can only access trough my secound server (middleman) M where i normally use a PPTP VPN on my client C. So i go: C -> M -> S. On this router i cannot use a VPN, Is there a way i can set up so i can sftp to localhost on C and it goes trough M and to S ?
<Toffe> if anyone understood me :P
<LeartS> Hi guys! I have an high DPI screen and evince renders blurry PDFs. The issue has been resolved on 3.13.90 (https://github.com/GNOME/evince/blob/3.14.0/NEWS#L131)
<LeartS> I'd like to get that on trusty, what should I do? Propose as a backport?
<acovrig> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487540/
<daftykins> acovrig: lol, the user literally *IS* 777
<daftykins> acovrig: you messed up
<acovrig> how?
<acovrig> dpkg created the user
<daftykins> look at your paste
<daftykins> look at the owner and group of transmission
<daftykins> drwxrwxrwx  3  777 debian-transmission
<daftykins> the user is 777.
<daftykins> acovrig: "sudo chown -R debian-transmission: /var/transmission"
<acovrig> wow, it took me a *long* time to realize I did a chown 777 somewhere instead of a chmod 777 *sigh*
<daftykins> acovrig: also your 777'ing behaviour shows a lack of understanding, you really shouldn't be doing this
<daftykins> i'm half willing to bet that's actually debian and not ubuntu, too
<iceroot> acovrig: never ever use 777
<acovrig> it is technically ubuntu (lsb_release -a returns Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS), and I'm using 777 for troubleshooting, I plan to have it be 774 when I get it working
<daftykins> lol.
<iceroot> acovrig: sounds also wrong
<acovrig> daftykins, I bet I installed a debian transmission-daemon in ubuntu, sources.lst reveals several mirrors.digitalocean.com/ubuntu entries, interesting
<acovrig> iceroot, how? I'm the only human using this system and its a temp dir...
<iceroot> acovrig: even if you are the only human, its always good to do it the save way
<iceroot> acovrig: and "the only human" was valid before all this us/nsa stuff. you are not alone :) but i guess this is off topic here
<boriseto> I have a weird problem. For some reason, after a while, one of the cores of my processor is always working 100%, causing heating. It wasn't like that before. I'm using 12.04.5
<acovrig> iceroot, what would you recommend I use? 700?
<iceroot> acovrig: 750 normally, so you can edit it, the group can read it and no others can read/write/execute it, which should be the default for nearly everything
<acovrig> daftykins, oddly it still isn't working... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487622/ is my updated permissions
<daftykins> acovrig: you're running commands with sudo that don't even need it, this is really bad practice
<pavlos> acovrig, I think umask needs to be 022
<CaffeineAddict> sudo make me a sandwich
<daftykins> CaffeineAddict: take the XKCD references elsewhere thanks
<CaffeineAddict> sorry
<Buurm4n14> good evening you all
<Fishscene> Mornin'!
<yoloswag420> ayyyy wats gucci
<yoloswag420> ayyyyy lmao
<Fishscene> yoloswag420: If it's not related to Ubuntu, you may want to ask in another channel.
<yoloswag420> i didnt ask anything
<yoloswag420> ...
<Fishscene> yoloswag420
<Fishscene> 11:50
<Fishscene> ayyyy wats gucci
<yoloswag420> wats gucci = "whats good"
<yoloswag420> what's good = "hello, fine fellow"
<Buurm4n14> i wonder if someone could help me with fglrx and a HD 6740M graphics card, which refuses to pull up the backlight, tried the acpi_osi and acpi_backlight=vendor and video, but no success.
<Fishscene> Oh. I thought it was referring to a clothing brand or something.
<Buurm4n14> lol
<yoloswag420> damn white people
<yoloswag420> dont know the struggles
<Fishscene> ….are we really pulling the race card here?
<DeathTech> Im german. Sorry, everyone.
<daftykins> either state ubuntu support questions or leave
<Fishscene> Let's not do that and focus on Ubuntu. :)
<yoloswag420> you rite fo dat you rite
<Buurm4n14> brilliand those bots
<yoloswag420> aye so like i wanna install onbuntu but that shit is wack so i finna try an burn another cd fo it
<codenosleep> h
<DeathTech> can anyone help me ? I ahve ubuntu 14.04 on a home server, that I use an iDrac KVM to remote into to view the dektop. it has this weird Matrox Video card, but no monitor is attached. I am stuck at 1024x768. Xrandr spits out -HSync is not a valid option when i try to use cvt output to add a new modeline. If i werent bald i would be pulling my hair out.
<yoloswag420> i put dat cd in an it was like "ay blood, yo cd aint rite you feel me?" and i was like aite aite aite, ima try dat shit again
<DeathTech> halp
<yoloswag420> aye death, cant you see a playa is talkin?
<daftykins> !ops | yoloswag420 Buurm4n14
<ubottu> yoloswag420 Buurm4n14: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<yoloswag420> wuh?
<DeathTech> i think speaking like a tard may get you banned bruh
<Buurm4n14> yoloswag420, try gentoo it will make your hair go gray
<genii> yoloswag420: Please speak understandable english so that we may properly undertsand your problem and try to solve it
<yoloswag420> aye bruh i aint tryna start no nothin
<yoloswag420> just askin advice n shit yo
<genii> daftykins: Not really worth an !ops there
<yoloswag420> so u tryna say i needta talk mo wite like u?
<genii> yoloswag420: If possible, yes.
<daftykins> genii: nobody's watching, i warned them, needs some +q goodness :)
<daftykins> plus they're trolling. not question askers.
<drmagoo> yoloswag420: whats the weather like in Middletown, NJ ?
<genii> daftykins: Hard to tell, can't seem to decipher their original question
<yoloswag420> wuh?
<daftykins> genii: (:
<DeathTech> rm -rf
<genii> DeathTech: Don't do that please.
<h44rp> :))
<DeathTech> genii : sorry, last part was supposed to have been his username. I apologize.
<genii> DeathTech: Just remember that some new users are monkey-see monkey-do and type commands in they see here
<DeathTech> genii : Yes, I am only here to help and should have known better.
<h44rp> evil commands not to be teached to newbies
<DeathTech> can anyone help me ? I ahve ubuntu 14.04 on a home server, that I use an iDrac KVM to remote into to view the dektop. it has this weird Matrox Video card, but no monitor is attached. I am stuck at 1024x768. Xrandr spits out -HSync is not a valid option when i try to use cvt output to add a new modeline. If i werent bald i would be pulling my hair out.
<DeathTech> this thing is killing me :P
<genii> yoloswag420: Effective communication is important so that people understand what you are saying and can help with the problem.
 * bprompt hands DeathTech a wig
<yoloswag420> mad respects yo
<DeathTech> bprompt: its cool, chicks dig bald dudes
<Buurm4n14> daftykins, good to know ;)
<yoloswag420> alright
<yoloswag420> i cant do it anymore
<yoloswag420> talking that ignorant is actually hard
<DeathTech> omg
<daftykins> yoloswag420: leave now then please
<daftykins> you can go down as worst troll in history
<yoloswag420> accurate
<DeathTech> dear god an english word that did not require an urban decipher
<yoloswag420> LOL
<daftykins> DeathTech: drop the off topic conversation now thanks, you're not helping
<elky> thanks for helping him waste time, how about we stop feeding him now
<DeathTech> yessir
<genii> yoloswag420: Did you have an actual support question?
<phunyguy> ma'am*
<daftykins> elky: maybe you could +q
<yoloswag420> i said i was done, jesus
<yoloswag420> relax guys, it's just irc
<daftykins> or you know, something else that actually helps.
<phunyguy> daftykins: we can handle it from here, thanks.
<yoloswag420> are the e-police here
<DeathTech> The one thing I have noticed in my xrandr res issue is that it seems to just be using the "default" device. Which probably makes sense since there is not monitor
<phunyguy> yoloswag420: do you have an actual support question?
<yoloswag420> not anymore, this channel is rude
<phunyguy> so please stay quiet unless supporting or getting support.  Thanks
<genii> yoloswag420: Wasting people's time and effort in a support channel where time could be better spent helping people who actually need assistance is rude, not the channel.
<yoloswag420> oh so sorry for speaking in an internet chat room, my bad, sorry to afflict all your lives with words
<phunyguy> apology accepted.
<genii> yoloswag420: There is #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support talk
<rww> alrighty, enough of that nonsense. Everyone discussing support topics, in here. Everyone having metadiscussion about yoloswag420, in #ubuntu-ops. Everyone doing other offtopic stuff, in #ubuntu-offtopic. kthx.
<yoloswag420> i think you guys may be taking irc a little bit too serious, but that's just my 2 cents.
<jParkton> hay! IRC is srz biz
<rww> jParkton: That includes you.
<jParkton> roger that
<jParkton> sty
<DeathTech> Also, is there an alternative to Tweetdeck for linux ? something I can use to watch trends and my stream, etc ?
<jimdefleur> salut
<igno818> anyone know a quick reference guide for using print server?
<Buurm4n14> xbacklight doesn't work for me either
<loa> is there way to automount partiotions under ubuntu?
<loa> i don't want mess with fstab
<loa> just want some gui solution.
<daftykins> fstab is easy, if you're adding a disk permanently once, just do it.
<Buurm4n14> nor does /sys/class/backlight
<genii> loa: You can always use a GUI editor to make the changes in the fstab ;)
<Buurm4n14> any ideas anyone
<loa> genii, lol
<loa> genial, but i think it is time for gui, i am too old for configuration files, want kitchen solution.
<daftykins> we can assist you.
<Buurm4n14> loa, script it ?
<loa> seriously? there no something like mount this partiotion on boot?
<genii> loa: Might want to look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/271516/is-there-a-program-to-mount-all-of-my-drives-automatically
<loa> I have folder in steam library on one of non system partitions and i need to mount it by hands before starting steam... i always forgot this, and i need start steam twice + mount drive.
<Buurm4n14> night all
<daftykins> loa: add to fstab once, never again have a problem
<Cloudka82> So uhhh
<Buurm4n14> loa, script it,
<Buurm4n14> mount it, steam it, unmount it.
<loa> genii, that's what i am talking about :D i know that there must be option for that.
<Cloudka82> Installing OpenVPN server on Ubuntu 12.04 server. During the last phase, I go to start OpenVPN's services by issuing /etc/init.d/openvpn start and recieve the following error, "SIOCSIFADDR: No Such Device: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Cloudka82> any ideas :O
<ActionParsnip> DeathTech: corebird maybe
<suik> hello. I have an old lenovo with 2ghz (i think) and 2gb ram. I installed the current version of ubuntu on it and can't shut it down. I tried some of the solutions from this thread buth neither worked. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217602&page=2&s=8d7091237b20abecd43fb77011a9b78f
<suik> how do I identify the problem ie what driver or software is causing this?
<genii> Cloudka82: That message usually means the ethernet adapter is not brought up yet
<suik> 64 bit ubuntu to be precise. there is only skype, vlc and clementine on it
<ActionParsnip> suik: if you run: sudo shutdown -h now , does it work ok?
<suik> wait a minute, i'll check
<Buurm4n14> suik, pull the plug, it will die eventualy
<Cloudka82> genii: Any ideas on how to bring it up? Does this mean that the device wasn't included in the kernal of my VPS?
<Cloudka82> genii: Would the only solution be to change vps providers?
<ActionParsnip> suik: vlc and skype etc are absolutely nothing to do with shutdown issues
<genii> Cloudka82: Unfortunately I'm not all that familiar with openvpn. I think if you ask more in #ubuntu-server there may be better assistance for you
<ActionParsnip> Cloudka82: are there guides on YouTube for making a VPN endpoint, worth a look
<loa> Cloudka82, you always can check openvpn logs.
<loa> maybe you have tun or tap problem.
<Cloudka82> Yeah for sure
<Cloudka82> I'll look at the logsd
<Cloudka82> if i can find them :P
<loa> show you openvpn config?
<ActionParsnip> Cloudka82: http://askubuntu.com/questions/119534/easiest-way-to-setup-ubuntu-as-a-vpn-server
<tykayn-ubuntu> hi folks, i have a new ubuntu 14.04 , and there is an annoying pink line on the side of one of my screens
<tykayn-ubuntu> a vertical line
<suik> no it does not work. it STILL logs out from the desktop but hangs in the shut-down screen with the dots stopping moving after two seconds
<Cloudka82> ActionParsnip: That's for PPTPD which is much different than OpenVPN
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: what video chip do you have?
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: sudo lshw -C display , will tell you
<tykayn-ubuntu> ActionParsnip: nvidia gtx 660 ti
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: does my command show an Intel GPU too?
<suik> is there a way to see what is happening during shutdown, ie what is causing the loop?
<tykayn-ubuntu> PCI SYSFS, GK104 [GeForce GTX 660 Ti]
<ActionParsnip> suik: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: did you install the nvidia-current package, then configure using nvidia-settings
<tykayn-ubuntu> i have the Nouveau driver in use
<tykayn-ubuntu> i didnt install anything more
<ActionParsnip> tykayn-ubuntu: may be worth a try.
<bynarie> hello
<tykayn-ubuntu> k :)
<ActionParsnip> suik: its a single line, no need to pastebin
<bynarie> Is monodevelop for linux something you have to have runtimes for or does it run natively in linux(as in a compiled program)
<bynarie> ?
<azizLIGHT> My grub menu at boot doesn't show Windows 8.1 anymore after I did some stuff. How to restore it? I can boot Windows 8.1 successfully via uefi bios option override so it's still there and alive. Basically, I installed win8.1, installed ubuntu, (at this point everything was shown on grub) then I deleted ubuntu partition in gparted and reinstalled ubuntu and now grub doesn't show win8.1. Here is a Boot Info
<azizLIGHT> script paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8487809
<Cosssmin> hey guys , how can I make a bootable usb using Mad Box Linux ?
<bynarie> sudo update-grub
<bynarie> azizlight
<ActionParsnip> Cosssmin: mad boy linux isnt supported here
<azizLIGHT> Where do I do this? Livecd or actual ubuntu install? bynarie
<suik> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<bynarie> you have already installed ubuntu right? and you can boot into it?
<azizLIGHT> Yes
<bynarie> ok.. just go into any terminal
<bynarie> type that
<bynarie> it will update grub menu to have all OS entries in it
<ActionParsnip> suik: try the boot option: reboot=bios
<Cosssmin> ohh then where I supose to ask for my problem ?
<bynarie> crossmin: have you tried the universal usb installer program?
<Cosssmin> Really I dont know if Mad Box got universal usb installer..
<bynarie> theres also unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Cossmin: ask their community. #madboy isn't a ridiculous punt
<tykayn-ubuntu> 220 Mo to download, see you in three hours :D
<sDomce> Hello, Guys I want to back on windows 7 for gaming  but I having one problem when I open unetbootin software it won't recognize my usb so can someone help me with that?
<Cosssmin> I'm looking to make a bootable usb with xubuntu 14.04 but this Mad BOx is ***** , nothing works on it x_x
<azizLIGHT> bynarie: it worked
<bynarie> yep
<azizLIGHT> Grub fixed
<bynarie> good
<azizLIGHT> Thanks be to you
<bynarie> no problem
<sDomce> guys can someone help me?
<azizLIGHT> I tell you eveeting
<suik> I cant find that BIOS option. It is a lenovo b570 btw
<bynarie> sdomce: what exactly are you talking about?
<sDomce> I want to back on windows 7 for gaming  but I having one problem when I open unetbootin software it won't recognize my usb so can someone help me with that?
<pbx> sDomce, give more details.
<sDomce> unetbooting won't recognize my usb pen drive
<OerHeks> sDomce, format it in FAT32
<suik> what are the chances a reinstall will help? or should I just try CentOS instead?
<ActionParsnip> sDomce: is it seen in gparted?
<sDomce> in gparted it works.
<ActionParsnip> suik: why do you need the BIOS?
<sDomce> but only in that program won't work
<sDomce> i tried to format it in FAT32 still unlucky.
<suik> you said to change the boot option
<bynarie> first of all, is the device mounted or just a partition from it?
<ActionParsnip> suik: yes, you add hat to grub. Nothing to do with the bios at all
<sDomce> how about universal usb installer
<bynarie> thats what i said
<sDomce> maybe that one it's better than unetbooting?
<bynarie> try uui
<suik> grub is a file in etc?
<bynarie> yes it id
<suik> to which line?
<bynarie> uui is better IMO
<sDomce> alright.
<bynarie> are you running windows or linux making the usb drive?
<sDomce> Linux.
<bynarie> i dont know if uui supports linux
<ckildegaard> Hello everyone. This is the right place to ask for tech support, yes?
<ActionParsnip> suik: since finding out how this is done, usig websearching, is too hard for you I will spoonfeed you
<sDomce> so there's any more programs ? which i can use?
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Ubuntu support.
<ActionParsnip> Suik: run: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<bynarie> yes
<bynarie> sdomce: goto pendrivelinux.com
<bynarie> plenty of help and options there
<ActionParsnip> Suik: find the lune with: "quiet splash" and chamge it to "quiet splash reboot=bios"
<ckildegaard> bubbasaurea: Yep, that's what I need. It's just been a while and I wanted to make sure there wasn't a separate help channel.
<ActionParsnip> Suik: save the new file, close gedit and run: sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> suik: reboot to test
<ckildegaard> I'm in a real pickle...my laptop won't boot to 12.04, so if anyone can help me, it would be appreciated. No massive rush, though.
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Indubitably.
<bynarie> we need some detaisl
<bynarie> details**
<bynarie> what happens when you try to boot?
<ckildegaard> Sure. It has worked before, but I'm now getting an error message. I'll put it in the pastebin for you guys as best as I can.
<bynarie> have you recently made any changes to the system(kernel, drivers)?
<bynarie> ckildegaard: can you PM me?
<ckildegaard> Well, the thing was not plugged in last night, but I would have thought it had the battery life to handle that.
<ckildegaard> I can, yes.
<bynarie> pm me and i will do my best to help you
<suik> it still hangs in the shutdown screen
<ckildegaard> Sorry, how do I PM one from the freenode web chat?
<ActionParsnip> suik: ok, remove the option and rerun: sudo update-grub
<zteam> Hi all
<bynarie> i got you,,, hold on
<ckildegaard> Thanks, bynarie :)
<ActionParsnip> ckildegaard: type: /msg bynarie hi
<ckildegaard> Thank you.
<zteam> Anybody besides me have weird issues with firefox want's to open some zip-files and pdf-files with Gedit as default option, while most other zip and pdf-files is selected to open with the right software out of the box?
<bynarie> just change default programs
<Haunt_House> Where can I read about what file system to choose? I want to instal two or three ubuntu's, 12. to 14.
<CodeGosu> i do use guake alot, are there any other quake like dropdown application that bring itself to front/hide on hotkey press for example text editors?
<bynarie> ext4
<Haunt_House> so I have gparted open with little knowledge how to cut the terabyte up
<zteam> bynarie, the right programs is selected as defaults in firefox in 8 times out 10 firefox chooses the right program, but sometimes it just fails (with the same filetype)
<bynarie> hm
<bynarie> i dont know then im sorry
<suik> ok, when  I ran sudo reboot from terminal it shut down and started up again, but "shut down" from the GUI still does not work.
<zteam> bynarie, file command in the terminal is able to identify these files without any issues at all
<bynarie> haunt_house: goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<npcomp> I am trying to install a kernel for a specific version,
<Player_> Hi, does anyone know how to set desktop resolution from a bash terminal?
<bynarie> zteam: im sorry this is above my experience
<npcomp> but for some reason apt-get source won't download precisely the kernel version I have.
<squinty> Haunt_House:   http://gparted.org/   has docs  faq's etc
<suik> restart from the GUI works too it seems, only "shut down" doesnt
<gavin_> Hello
<bynarie> npcomp: have you visited the kernel ppa on ubuntus servers? you can select exactly which kernel you want
<bynarie> then use dpkg to install
<bynarie> i never use apt to dl a kernel
<ckildegaard> Anyone know how to fix an error where the system can't find an init?
<npcomp> bynarie: I have the kernel I need, but not the patch level.
<npcomp> I have 3.5.0-54 and I need 3.5.0-23
<bynarie> you can install im assuming as many kernels as you want.. just use dpkg.. then you can select which kernel to boot with grub bootloader
<bynarie> i dont know how to change a running kernel
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Have you tried booting all the kernels showing in the grub menu?
<bynarie> he only has 1 i think
<ckildegaard> I tried installing another a week or two ago, as a matter of fact, but I do not think it worked, and all I have in GRUB is Ubuntu, Ubuntu Recovery, Previous Versions (the guy that sold this to me must have upgraded it at some point) and a couple memory tests.
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Is this someone else's install of ubuntu?
<suik> can someone help me please? I have a lenovo b570 and ubuntu 14.04.1. I can restart it just fine but not shut down - when I try the latter it hangs in the shut down screen after two seconds
<ckildegaard> Originally it was, yes.
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, What is it now?
<ckildegaard> Version-wise? Ubuntu 12.04.
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Who installed it?
<ckildegaard> He sent it to me clean, except that there was a user-account already set up.
<bynarie> hey you know what i just thought about? with a live 14 cd you might be able to just upgrade
<bynarie> that MIGHT fix it
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Someone you know and trust?
<ckildegaard> The person the machine came from.
<ckildegaard> eBay. Had good feedback, though.
<bynarie> ckildegaard: read what i jus said^^^
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, I would install a new OS period.
<bynarie> i agree^^
<bynarie> brb ck
<ckildegaard> I actually wanted to go to Elementary OS, which is based on...I believe 14.04. It doesn't like my machine because of the apparent lack of pae.
<ckildegaard> Because Ubuntu has decided that everyone MUST be able to use more than 4GB of RAM...even people who don't have any need or desire for it at all.
<Radical_3dward> Bleh I am stuck with an error that is blocking up installing app, my software center and system updates
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Scant support for elementary, I would consider an OS with help that is readily available like ubuntu....etc
<Radical_3dward> Can anyone help me with this type of error
<bynarie> ubuntu or debian is deff your best option
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, There is no 4 gig memory limit needed.
<bynarie> basically same OS
<Radical_3dward> The package system is broken: Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<Radical_3dward> Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<bynarie> you can also create SWAP
<bynarie> its apt-get -f install
<bynarie> thats for dependencies
<Radical_3dward> yes but that gives me this error
<bubbasaures> Radical_3dward, Pastebin errors.
<bynarie> oh
<Radical_3dward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8488063/
<at_work> Is it possible to boot off the .iso server image and use a remote preseed file?
<ckildegaard> bubbasaures: as I understand pae, the idea is to allow 32-bit computers to run more than 4GB of RAM. I don't want t, nor need to, but apparently I cannot install any recent version of Ubuntu because my computer does not support pae and it just won't run otherwise.
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Install xubuntu or lubuntu, than install the ubuntu desktop if needed.
<Radical_3dward> I know what i was installing when it snagged up
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, Not a pae ubuntu is probably a bit busy, the other DE are lighter.
<Radical_3dward> i will get error msges for all that too
<bynarie> ck: im using xubuntu right now as we speak
<bynarie> its a good distro
<kostkon> ckildegaard, what's the message you are getting? what's your cpu
<bubbasaures> bynarie, You can tab compete nicks.
<bynarie> reg ubuntu w/ unity is terrible
<bynarie> ok thank you
<bubbasaures> err complete8
<kostkon> ckildegaard, and you can install ubuntu without pae https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Installing_on_Pentium_M_laptop_.28with_forcepae.29
<bynarie> thank you bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> no prob
<Radical_3dward> Here is all the error messags relating to the software that locked up my shit
<Radical_3dward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8488081/
<bynarie> bubbasaures, are you familiar with monodevelop in linux?
<bubbasaures> bynarie, Nah.
<palms> hey i like ubuntu
<bynarie> k
<bubbasaures> !cookie | palms
<ubottu> palms: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bynarie> i love ubuntu
<bynarie> i just dont like unity
<palms> thank you. all joking aside, i actually have a question about twinview
<litropy> hahaha
<bubbasaures> palms, Details to the channel help.
<litropy> !cookie | litropy
<ubottu> litropy, please see my private message
<litropy> !cookie | entireChan
<ubottu> entireChan: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<hroi> hi
<litropy> Okay I'm done.
<bynarie> lol
<hroi> are there any linux tools in the repo, that I could use to verify the existence of a remote email address?
<hroi> not even sure the mail transfer protocols support this?
<litropy> Sounds like spam database building tools to me. I doubt it.
<hroi> litropy,  -- not my bag!
<zteam> hroi, the only way to determine if a mail-adress exist is to try to send a mail to it
<suik> 	can someone help me please? I have a lenovo b570 and ubuntu 14.04.1. I can restart it just fine but not shut down - when I try the latter it hangs in the shut down screen after two seconds. would a reinstall help?
<litropy> hroi, you could set up a listener for the mail daemon's response.
<bynarie> suik, have you visited http://askubuntu.com/questions/236476/how-do-i-diagnose-hang-on-shutdown
<bynarie> maybe that will help?
<genii> suik: Did the shutdown work properly at any point before this?
<suik> no, it was a fresh installation
<bynarie> and also how are you shutting down? thru gui or command line? try both and see if any difference, suik
<genii> suik: Then reinstalling isn't likely to fix it.
<Loshki> hroi: smtp sort of supports this. You can ask it to verify an address as deliverable. This doesn't guarantee delivery however, just that the next hop *thinks* it can be delivered, not the same thing.
<bill__> hello
<ckildegaard> For forcepae, can I use stock Ubuntu, or does it have to be a community version (lubuntu, xubuntu)?
<suik> reboot works from gui and terminal, shutdown -h now from neither
<genii> suik: Is there any informative message from shutdown -h now as to why it can't, or just nothing
<Loshki> ckildegaard: I'm guessing they'd be the same, since it's all the same kernel, just different apps...
<ckildegaard> okay
<Loshki> ckildegaard: it's just a guess, you'll need to confirm...
<suik> it hangs in the shutdown screen with the dots which go from left to right stopping moving
<bynarie> ckildegaard, about the ram issue? do you know if making a swap file will help?
<bubbasaures> ckildegaard, The mini net would be another, in the end it is how hard you want to work and what you understand
<ckildegaard> Hmm...well Unity will run like crap on this, I'm sure, but I'm going to use a different DE anyway.
<Loshki> suik: can you login at shutdown and see what's left running?
<ckildegaard> I have enough RAM, Ubuntu just won't install because my processor doesn't support pae. And since I now can't boot the version I have, people want me to install 14.04
<suik> how do I do that?
<Loshki> suik: you can sometimes get a console session using alt-f2 or something similar. Then you run ps ax and tell us what you see...
<bynarie> oh ok i see what you are saying
<bynarie> id just stick with 12 and reinstall
<bynarie> use livecd to backup
<bynarie> or go with another distro(debian)
<suik> is console session the right term? I can't google for it. alt f2 just opens the system search
<bynarie> and BTW... if you have a crappy inet connection and need a physical CD i can mail you one, ckildegaard
<CaffeineAddict> in /var/log/auth.log I have a bunch of lines of ` pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)`
<CaffeineAddict> like 50 in a row of open and closed in the same second
<sethj> suik alt+f2 is run command. If you are looking for a console try ctrl+alt+f1
<CaffeineAddict> what might be causing that?
<bynarie> CaffeineAddict, maybe bg proceesses?
<ckildegaard> It is pretty crappy, although it doesn't look like it'll be TOO bad today....
<bynarie> ok well pm me if you want me to mail you one... i can dl w/e distro you want... i got 50mbps connection
<ckildegaard> (sorry, that was to bynarie)
<rubick> how can you tell if a reboot is required after running apt-get upgrade?
<bubbasaures> rubick, It will inform you.
<bekks> rubick: Yes, no reboot is required, in noc case but installing a new kernel package.
<bekks> *no
<TheBigDeal> Afternoon
<soulisson> Hi, i'm trying to install the flash plugin in chromium, i already asked my question on #chromium-support but no one has answered me
<rubick> I've never noticed a message stating a reboot was required, hence the reason I was asking
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, Chromium has its own flash
<bekks> TheBigDeal: No, it doesnt.
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, I don't think so chrome has its own flash not chromium
<bekks> Chromium does not ship with the PepperFlash API - chrome does.
<bynarie> soulisson, you can also use apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<TheBigDeal> bekks, PepperFlash
<TheBigDeal> bekks, I didn't talk about PepperFlash
<rubick> does apt-get restart services automatically if required after an upgrade? security or otherwise?
<bekks> TheBigDeal: Chromium does not ship with PepperFlash - chrome does.
<soulisson> bynarie, i alredy tried
<bynarie> oh ok
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, did you try the one of webupd8?
<soulisson> I tried also to download the tar file for the Adobe web site
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, try this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<suik> the tty session or whatever is called ends before the shutdown screen starts, it stops at two orange dots again
<soulisson> I copied libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins and /usr/lib/chromium-browser
<soulisson> I also did a cp -r usr/* /usr
<suik> Loshki: 	the tty session or whatever is called ends before the shutdown screen starts, it stops at two orange dots again
<bubbasaures> soulisson, this 14.04?
<bekks> soulisson: That cp command pretty much messes up things.
<soulisson> bubbasaures, yes, 14.04.1 LTS
<kostkon> soulisson, then apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree   for chromium
<bubbasaures> soulisson, check the 3rd party repos are ticked on.
<suik> ok fuck that piece of shit. I am getting centos
<soulisson> kostkon, i already did that :(
<bubbasaures> soulisson, The partners and independent repos.
<suik> thanks for the help though
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, i suffered from these problems too
<kostkon> soulisson, what's your CPU. flash requires SSE2 support which even some recent AMD cpus lack
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, did you update your ubuntu and chromium to the latest versions?
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, yes
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, How are you checking your flash?
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, yotube?
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, on the Adobe Web site as well with chrome://plugins
<compdoc> chip-maker AMD added support for SSE2 with the introduction of their Opteron and Athlon 64 ranges of AMD64 64-bit CPUs in 2003
<soulisson> Also i'm following an online course which requires flash
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, your flash works well in firefox?
<soulisson> My CPU is the following Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, to be honest, i didn't try on FF
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, I don't use much firefox
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, sudo apt-get autoclean/autoremove/upgrade restart :D
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, should i restart my system after the upgrade ?
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, if that is required ys
<TheBigDeal> soulisson, that's a bug as far as i can tell, and it should be reported
<soulisson> TheBigDeal, ok, i did the upgrade but it was already up to date, so i guess it's a bug ...
<TheBigDeal> hm
<TheBigDeal> be back
<Quatroking> anybody know an alternative to Synergy, now that synergy because pay-for-open-source-software?
<rypervenche> Quatroking: x2vnc
<Mega1> i just installed ubuntu server 12.04 and i uploaded a script to called myscript.sh i made it 755 and tried to run it but it says it cant find it
<Quatroking> does that work cross-platform?
<Quatroking> rypervenche
<rypervenche> Quatroking: Not that I am aware. You can possibly find some other options here: http://alternativeto.net/software/synergy/
<Quatroking> apparently it does
<Quatroking> neat
<Quatroking> wait, how old is this?
<Quatroking> the website is talking about windows 95
<Quatroking> lol
<rypervenche> Quatroking: You have to pay to use Synergy now? If it's open-source, couldn't you still use it for free?
<Quatroking> rypervenche, I can access the nightly builds but I'd have to compile if I wanted the latest stable
<rypervenche> Quatroking: Then that's you're answer :)
<Quatroking> either way I'd prefer to run something completely different now, as a useless protest that won't affect anything
<Quatroking> it just feels wrong now :(
<rypervenche> Quatroking: I'm still confused as to how they make you pay for it. If it's in the repos, do they make you pay for it before you can use it?
<Quatroking> the version that's in the ubuntu repo is outdated
<rypervenche> Ah, I see.
<Quatroking> apparently, because only 0.002% of users donated, they think that forcing users to pay $5 will make them earn more
<Quatroking> I don't get it
<rypervenche> I'm sure someone will eventually fork it and make it easier to install the latest version. That's how it always happens.
<Quatroking> why make open source software if you're concerned about money
<marabu> ciaoo
<Quatroking> rypervenche, no kidding, just look at xchat on windows
<Quatroking> running hexchat 2.10.1 happily over here on my win8.1 desktop
<rypervenche> Even changes that we don't like are being shunned. MariaDB becoming the standard and everyone leaving MySQL, for example.
<Quatroking> what's wrong about mysql?
<Quatroking> other than oracle
<rypervenche> We should probably take this elsewhere. They're going to complain soon.
<Quatroking> haha
<soulisson> Ok, i solved my problem, after installing the pepperflashplugin-nonfree, i didn't run this command: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<Quatroking> alright, rypervenche, how about this: netbeans trips balls when I have horizontal scroll enabled on my touchpad, so I made two shortkeys: one that does "synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=1" and one that does "synclient HorizTwoFingerScroll=0"
<Quatroking> how can I make a single shortkey that switches between 1 and 0?
<both> hi. How to fix black screen problem on OpenGL in Ubuntu? Details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2246704
<rypervenche> Quatroking: Do you want it to simply toggle or do you want two shortcuts?
<Quatroking> toggle
<Quatroking> right now I got two shortcuts
<Mega1> i just installed ubuntu server 12.04 and i uploaded a script to called myscript.sh i made it 755 and tried to run it but it says it cant find it how to make it work
<rypervenche> Quatroking: Personally I would write a little bash script or function to do it. You would need for it to write to a file, probably in /tmp to keep track of which one it's on, or there is probably a way to find out which one it is currently set to and have it check that.
<Mega1> what am i doing wrong
<bynarie> chmod +x
<bynarie> mega1
<Quatroking> I have zero experience writing scripts
<bynarie> have you tried that?
<Quatroking> for ubuntu that is
<rypervenche> Mega1: You are probably not using the correct path.
<Quatroking> it's a bug in JDK that has been there since 2010 and oracle is too lazy to fix it, so switching this off and on is the only solution :/
<rypervenche> Mega1: What is the exact command you are trying to run? Your shebang may be off as well.
<bynarie> Mega1, try using chmod +x file, or make sure you are using the correct path/exact path
<rypervenche> bynarie: If it's 755, then it's executable already.
<bynarie> rypervenche, thank you i did not know that
<bynarie> im just trying to help
<rypervenche> ^^ It's all good. 7 = rwx and 5 = rx
<bynarie> oh ok
<bynarie> 3 = read only?
<rypervenche> 4 = r, 2 = w, 1 = x, then do the math. So 3 = wx
<azizLIGHT> Anyone able beat this on netflix: 3000 kbps 1280x720??
<azizLIGHT> Is this a limitation
<bynarie> i see... thank you.. now what about the digits? which digit is the first referring to and second and so on?
<rww> bynarie: first is user, second is group, third is other
<bynarie> rww, thanks.
<bynarie> i never understood it... now to use it do you use chmod ??? file.file?
<Fishscene> rww, I'm not sure if you did this on purpose or not, but, by your name, I would kind of expect you to know about those permissions. :P
<rww> Fishscene: my nick is my initials :)
<rypervenche> If we were going by his name, we would know he doesn't understand it ~_^ Double writes!
<bynarie> lol @ Fishscene
<Fishscene> lol. What a coincidence. :P
<Mega1> bynarie i want it to run
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, that would be the max AFAIK
<azizLIGHT> Seriously? Why?
<Mega1> am in the dir of the file and can see it
<rypervenche> Mega1: Did you type ./myscript.sh ?
<rypervenche> Mega1: making sure to use the ./ in front of the name of your script?
<bynarie> rypervenche, whats the diff between using "exec bla.file", "./file.file" and "sh file.file"
<Fishscene> ./ =current directory.
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, ubuntu cannot answer that
<azizLIGHT> So what you're telling me sounds like is that Netflix is enforcing the limitation, it's not because of my computer or Internet
<bynarie> ./ executes any type of file?
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: take it up with them, it's their service
<Mega1> when i do ls the file is  green
<rypervenche> bynarie: Don't use "exec". Use either the path to the file (either full path: /home/user/myscript.sh, or relative path: ./myscript.sh) or you can type the name of the interpreter of the script before it (if it's a bash script, "bash myscript.sh", if it's a sh script, "sh myscript.sh", python script, "python myscript.py", etc.)
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, maybe your ISP, who knows? http://blog.netflix.com/2013/09/highest-quality-hd-now-available-to-all.html
<bynarie> ah gotcha
<bynarie> thank you rypervenche
<tgm4883> Anyone know if there is a way to get fail2ban to send email from a particular address by default? I don't really want to have to edit every email alert it has
<mynaras> hello
<bynarie> hello mynaras
<vitimiti> Hi
<bynarie> python s1.py
<bynarie> woops, wrong place lol
<rypervenche> tgm4883: If you use SSH keys only, you won't need to use fail2ban.
<mynaras> Anyone here familiar with setting up a three monitor display across two video cards?
<tgm4883> rypervenche: how do SSH keys protect things that are not SSH?
<mynaras> I've got all the displays running, but the desktop only shows on two
<daftykins> mynaras: install the driver for your cards then use their software to configure the displays
<daftykins> (proprietary driver)
<mynaras> I have the proprietary drivers from nvidia, I've configured the X Server as well
<daftykins> via nvidia-settings?
<rypervenche> tgm4883: They don't. I wasn't aware that anyone used fail2ban for anything aside from SSH.
<mynaras> yeah
<mynaras> I can move my cursor to the third monitor, but no windows or desktop on it
<Loshki> tgm4883: at one time fail2ban was a honking big script, so you could edit it. Is that still the case?
<rypervenche> tgm4883: For what it's worth, if you are using fail2ban for SSH, on fail2ban's main site, they say "Fail2Ban is able to reduce the rate of incorrect authentications attempts however it cannot eliminate the risk that weak authentication presents. Configure services to use only two factor or public/private authentication mechanisms if you really want to protect services."
<azizLIGHT> How do I make window occupy left half of screen using keyboard shortcut? In Windows it's winkey+left arrow
<tgm4883> Loshki: I actually just figured it out. It was working on one server and not the other. Apparently in 12.04 <sender> is configured in every sendmail conf file (there are 5), in 14.04 it's a much smarter setup configuring it in only 1 file
<tgm4883> Loshki: for fail2ban that is
<Loshki> tgm4883: excellent work!
<mynaras> I think all I need to do is get my desktop manager to utilize Screen 1, but I'm not sure how to do that
<tgm4883> Loshki: heh, I've been comparing these two systems for like an hour :/
<bynarie> can someone in here help me install ADB/FAstBOOT (android sdk)?
<Loshki> tgm4883: You solved it, by yourself, in an hour. I'd interview you for a job :-)
<rww> bynarie: sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<rww> (assuming you're on Ubuntu >= 13.04)
<umgnj1> http://shturmnews.info/content/obrashchenie-russkih-dobrovolcev-novorossii-k-narodu-rossii.html
<bynarie> i know that much
<tgm4883> Loshki: heh, only if I can work from home ;)
<mynaras> anyone have any ideas?
<bynarie> rww, like as far as getting my device setup....
<umgnj1> they kill
<bynarie> i think you have to make a rule somewhere like 11-rules.android file or something
<rww> bynarie: I never have had to.
<rww> bynarie: okay, that's a completely different question. turn on USB debugging on the device, connect to the computer with USB, do sudo adb devices, done.
<bynarie> with your product id and manuf id
<rww> (I wrote the second message before the first one. I'm a time traveller or something, idk)
<bynarie> sorry rww, i wasnt clear.. actually what i meant to ask was how to get fastboot and adb in a path where i dont have to type the directory every time
<bynarie> bashrc
<bynarie> ?
<mynaras> I have to go, I'll try and work this out later
<rww> Installing them through apt-get does that automatically.
<bprompt> bynarie:     make a symlink to them at  say   ~/bin/
<umgnj1> 40 cемитовайнахов до смерти забили руского
<umgnj1> 40 semitocaucasians kill one white Russkiy guy
<umgnj1> Download article|скачать статью
<umgnj1> qwpguiidzw7nysfl.onion/uploads/870104260.nax.zip
<umgnj1> rghost.net/download/58339735/3d6648bb47d6cf057b998c93167b5f2a8c2a84ca/nax.zip
<bprompt> ?
<rww> bprompt: no. they're installed to /usr/bin/adb and /usr/bin/fastboot.
<rww> shouldn't need anything at all
<rypervenche> I almost want to download that to see what's inside of it... So tempting...
<nevermoreraven2> how do I find out what the speed of my ram is?
<bprompt> hmm
<bynarie> thank you rww
<Loshki> rypervenche: russprop, of the most boring kind...
<rww> (this is why you use distro packaging and not a tarball from upstream)
<bprompt> bynarie:    if they're are /usr/bin    $PATH would include them already
<rypervenche> nevermoreraven2: sudo lshw -C memory
<bynarie> i got it working.. thank you both
<bynarie> dam... i went through a whole slew of shit trying to get android sdk... dl the sdk, java, all kinds of file editing
<bynarie> and all i had to do was apt-get the two
<bynarie> lol
<bprompt> nevermoreraven2:     sudo lshw -C memory   <--- check the  clock: lines in the "bank" sections
<rww> :)
<bynarie> thanks
<nevermoreraven2> thanks guys
<nevermoreraven2> worked
<daftykins> bynarie: please keep the language family friendly
<bynarie> my apologizes
<bprompt> bynarie:    To see what is in front of one's nose needs a constant struggle. ~~ George Orwell, "In Front of Your Nose" ~~
<bynarie> bprompt, no doubt
<Mega1> i deleted the file  and resend it to my server i used the chmod 755 myfile.sh
<Mega1> then typed ./myfile.sh
<Mega1> and it now says bad interpreter
<Loshki> Mega1: what does the first line of the file look like?
<Loshki> bprompt: depends how big your nose is -- Loshki
<trb> How can i disable ipv6 in 14.04.1?
<trb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/346126/how-to-disable-ipv6-on-ubuntu this is not working
<rypervenche> Mega1: Your shebang is incorrect.
<Loshki> rypervenche: you've seen it?
<rypervenche> Mega1: The first line of your script should be "#!/bin/bash" without the quotation marks.
<rypervenche> Loshki: Nope, but the error says all.
<Loshki> rypervenche: ok, we're in violent agreement...
<rypervenche> lol, it would appear so.
<netlar> Is PDF Studio 8 open source?
<rypervenche> netlar: Doesn't look like it. You have to pay for it.
<blaaa> netlar: no
<Mega1> rypervenche no it has "#!/bin/sh
<netlar> I have no problem paying for linux software, just wondered if they adhere to the principles of FOSS
<rypervenche> Mega1: Well it depends on whether or not you wrote bash code or sh code, I suppose. Hmmm...
<rypervenche> netlar: Nope, they provide a shell script that installs a binary.
<netlar> rypervenche: Is that bad?
<rypervenche> netlar: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software
<rypervenche> netlar: It's proprietary.
<rypervenche> netlar: That has lists of PDF editors and their licenses.
<rypervenche> netlar: PDF Studio is in the list, you wil find that it is proprietary. :) Try some of the others in the list of editors that are using one of the open-source licenses.
<Mega1> rypervenche its just to install all the features i want
<odin> hi, I am trying to delete a route (sudo route del 169.254.0.0) and it spits back "SIOCDELRT: No such process". what does this mean and how can I delte this route?
<netlar> rypervenche: thanks
<Mega1> it also makes directorys
<rypervenche> odin: That is the link-local address. You are not getting a DHCP lease, I assume?
<bprompt> hmm heeh
<Loshki> Mega1: well, you can always try /bin/bash -x myfile.sh, but I'd like to know why it doesn't work. Re-check permissions and path.
<Werel> Can I get a folder to appear as if it is also in a nother place?  For example, can I have a pseudo folder in my home directory called playwiththis , but what it reall does is display the contents of /var/www and files put into it / deleted from playwiththis are actually put into and deleted from /var/www ?
<odin> I am getting a DHCP lease just fine, but I am having some networking issues as evident by route taking a long time to populate
<odin> rypervenche, last time I had that problem I was able to resolve it by removing /etc/resolv.conf and cleaning up bad routes
<Mega1> the file is in /tmp
<Mega1> and i am in that directory
<rypervenche> odin: Whatever your DHCP server is giving you is causing the issues. Or in this case, the lack thereof.
<odin> rypervenche, yes, I belive it is a DNS issue. but my network DOES NOT have a DNS server
<odin> rypervenche, in other words a route -n displays instantaneously
<trb> anybody knows how to permanently disable ipv6 in ubuntu 14.04?
<rypervenche> Werel: You can create a symbolic link to /var/www and place it in your home directory.
<Werel> rypervenche, thanks, I'll google that :)
<Mega1> when i do sudo ./myfile.sh
<Mega1> nothing happend
<rypervenche> Werel: You will need the correct permissions, however, to be able to edit directories and files in /var/www. You may need to set ACLs for yourself.
<rypervenche> Mega1: Perhaps your script is running fine then. Can you pastebin the contents of your script?
<Werel> that's okay, I can have the user be able to own both directories.  I'm just trying to make finding it, easier
<netlar> rypervenche: LibreDraw does most things already
<Loshki> Mega1: that's not what *I* asked you to type.
<xar-> hi #ubuntu; using dpkg, is there a way to get a concise listing of available updates for a package?
<genii> xar-: Better off to use apt-get policy packagename
<xar-> I don't think policy is a supported expression/argument
<rypervenche> xar-: apt-cache policy packagename
<xar-> aha!
<xar-> thank you very much genii and rypervenche <3
<genii> rypervenche: Sorry, yes, apt-cache :) Got distracted for a minute
<xar-> that's exactly the information I was looking for, perfect.
<Quatroking> lmao https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk_G1Df0_qg
<daftykins> this isn't the channel for links, Quatroking
<Loshki> odin: seen this? http://serverfault.com/questions/132657/where-route-to-169-254-0-0-comes-from
<Quatroking> oh sorry
<genii> Quatroking: It might be amusing, but better suited for a channel that's not a support channel
<odin> Loshki, thanks
<odin> Loshki, I will tyr that
<trb> sorry if i spam but is there nobody that know how to disable ipv6? internet tells me wrong :(
<daftykins> trb: do it via network manager
<trb> no gui
<daftykins> ah, VPS?
<trb> it's ubuntu 14.04 vps
<trb> yeah :)
<daftykins> interfaces file then.
<trb> so i tried the sysctl.conf fix, did not work at all
<ssraid> Hi all, I've recently taken over an ubunut 12.04 server with raid1 storage that has a degradedarray warning and I've run into nothing but problems in trying to resolve it.  One issue is that I can't stop the array or mark a drive as failed, claiming the array is busy. I see is that my array is given as /dev/md0, but df shows /dev/md0 mounted at / - this can't be right, can it?  Can someone explain this: http://pastebin.com/r2kSXPeK
<odin> Loshki, that solution refers to a file /etc/sysconfig/network however that entire director sysconfig doesn't exist on 14.04 where would look for that file?
<Quatroking> is it possible to get the wingdings typeface family on my ubuntu install?
<troy_cambridge> ckserv identify sixkids6
<Zaitzev> oh whoops :D
<crocko> hi
<crocko> like huge amount of ppl i have big problem with my graphic river, i think. Is anybody willing to help me?
<fckr> crocko: swim in the river
<crocko> *driver
<bekks> crocko: you have to state the exact problem before ;)
<crocko> it's gonna take some time but i try
<crocko> first after rebooting my ubuntu 14.04 i have black screen and blinking cursor
<crocko> so i serch web for annser
<fckr> crocko: uninstall the bloat
<crocko> fckr: i don't understand
<rypervenche> trb: There are several ways to disable it. If you have the "ipv6"  module you can simply unload it and then blacklist it. Otherwise you can try this "https://wiki.debian.org/DebianIPv6#How_to_turn_off_IPv6"
<crocko> fckr: im noob so for me is step by step
<trb> thx rypervenche :)
<daftykins> IPv6 hasn't been a separate module for ages, i thought
<rypervenche> That might be true. I haven't use Ubuntu for ages ~_^
<crocko> ok i will continue my horrible story
<daftykins> crocko: write it up once in a pastebin and share it, we don't want tens of lines of spam
<bekks> !nomodeset | crocko
<ubottu> crocko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<crocko> search the web and i don't find good answer
<crocko> ubottu:  i did nomode set
<ubottu> crocko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<crocko> lol
<Tam5> Hope X go to the 40:30 mark and watch for 10 minutes. This is one o f the best videos yet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZrq2iK87k
<Tam5> After watching I wondering how many people will still think that Google is cool, with it, gives a sh** about you
<bekks> Tam5: Do you have a specific ubuntu support issue?
<Tam5> Yes - Using Ubuntu, how can I prevent google from monitoring every single thing I do online?
<Tam5> Trick question - you can't
<crocko> ok i go to write my problem in pastebin
<bekks> Tam5: So I guess you just want to rant then.
<TTN> tam5 then why you ask us.
<Tam5> Nope, just want to help make sure people are aware of it.   You see Goggle does not really advertise what it is they do, and to what extent they do it.  If 1 person here doesnt know, and watches the video, then that helps
<Tam5> Remember the best part starts at the 40:30 mark
<ObrienDave> !ot | Tam5
<ubottu> Tam5: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tam5> Ah, the threat of censorship
<TTN> no you're just in the wrong channel thats all
<Tam5> If I dont leave..censored
<CrazyM4n> How stable is the latest version of Ubuntu? I want to know before I make the switch from windows once and for all
<bekks> CrazyM4n: 14.04 is released and thus can be considered as "stable".
<ObrienDave> Tam5, you don't have to leave but keep your personal rants to offtopic
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: Maybe try in live mode before formatting your drives ;)
<Tam5> I am not ranting
<CrazyM4n> Sounds good! Two more questions: Will it support my hardware? http://prntscr.com/4ssrfo and is there still that cool feature to keep all your files from windows from like ubuntu 11?
<Tam5> Sorry you felt the need to label it that way
<TTN> crazyM4n I'd stick with the long term support releases, (LTS)
<TTN> tam5 if you talked about how it related to ubuntu it might not have been offtopic
<Tam5> Ok, do you want me to talk abou tthat? I can
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: If there is no additional special hardware, I dont think there will be any problems ;)
<TTN> na, I think I'm good.
<Tam5> Ok
<CrazyM4n> theguy312: Last time I used ubuntu, the graphics drivers were really meh. Was that all sorted out?
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: I am using nvidia graphics (with bumblebee) and cant complain
<Loshki> odin: sorry, dunno. Keep asking, perhaps someone else will.
<Loshki> CrazyM4n: I expect it (still) depends on your hardware...
<TTN> crazym4n, depends on your chipset, some are only ok, some are great and some not so
<CrazyM4n> It´s ¨NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti (EVGA) 3¨
<CrazyM4n> One very, very last question, has anyone had any luck with League of Legends on ubuntu through wine? :)
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: their channel will help
<daftykins> (wine)
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: I got mobile and desktop nvidia graphics with intel cpu's and cannot complain
<TTN> crazym4n, see: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<CrazyM4n> TTN: I´ve looked at that
<CrazyM4n> There were no tests with ubuntu iirc
<CrazyM4n> Just some instructions at the bottom
<TTN> I don't know then sorry.
<CrazyM4n> Never mind, I missed the ¨more tests¨ button
<CrazyM4n> It got a platinum rating on 14.04
<CrazyM4n> There are now negative reasons for me staying on windows :P
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: maybe there are entries at LoL forums also
<CrazyM4n> from 2012
<theguy312> anyway there are many great games (out and comming) on linux
<CrazyM4n> Found one from not too long ago
<CrazyM4n> Also I never doubted that there are great games, all I need is TF2, KSP, Dota 2, and LoL
<CrazyM4n> And only one of those isn´t native
<theguy312> ;D
<CrazyM4n> And CS:GO, but that´s native too IIRC
<TTN> : D that's progress
<theguy312> CrazyM4n: Take a look at Strife, also great
<theguy312> and cross platform()()
<CrazyM4n> I´ve seen videos of it, but never bothered to try it. Maybe I will, it looked like fun
<CrazyM4n> Only 15 minutes left on the download :D
<theguy312> ;)
<CrazyM4n> Is skype still really, really unupdated?
<daftykins> install it and see
<theguy312> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/install-skype-linux-4-3-ubuntu-software-center
<akkku> hello ubuntu! i use firebird 0.7 and flash doesnt work. any idea?
<theguy312> akkku: Where is flash used? browser?  Thought firebird is a sql db
<CrazyM4n> Has wine´s performance been improved much?
<daftykins> better to talk to the wine channel about wine things
<ObrienDave> #winehq
<c0sm0s_>  sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<CrazyM4n> Sounds good
<leroy1> exit
<c0sm0s_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<akkku> theguy312: firebird is my browser. I dont like to upgrade to firefox
<c0sm0s_> same thing
<Guest54022> ;D
<Guest54022> *Fail. :D
<crocko> ok i write down my problem my english is not the best but I hope that as I wrote legibly http://pastebin.com/XuqTZUyh
<CrazyM4n> crocko: Your english isn´t that bad!
<akkku> hey guys does actually anyone knows when flash is gonna die? coz this chromium pepperflash hack is not really sustainable. i mean WTF chrome/chromium only? does anyone know to get flash working on non-google browsers in amd64 linux?
<theguy312> akkku: maybe really consider to upgrade browser ( I would really have security concerns )
<c0sm0s_> firebird is non google browswer?
<CrazyM4n> akkku: flash is dead
<CrazyM4n> I don´t remember the last thing that I saw using flash
<Nimbus_> that's a matter of opinion :)
<crocko> CrazyM4n: thx but trust me i must think long time to wrote something  and i use spell check
<akkku> may be my firebird :-P
<CrazyM4n> Actually, I do remember the last thing that I saw using flash. It was some virtual autopsy thing from a university from around 2005
<akkku> no seriously there are so many news streaming sites expecting flash >15 or so
<CrazyM4n> Really?
<akkku> and linux is AFAIK stuck at 11.x
<akkku> so what do u do?
<akkku> apart from pepperflash
<CrazyM4n> Hasn´t adobe stopped their support for flash on everything but chrome, FF, and IE on windows?
<CrazyM4n> Yea
<akkku> yeah but adobe has this deal with google, thats why chrome works
<akkku> but chrome is a freaking data collecting engine
<CrazyM4n> but it´s a *coooool* data collection engine!
<crocko> akkku: i try to avoid site with flash
<theguy312> akkku: I avoid such services, and dont think I really visit (or need) flash based pages as of now
<CrazyM4n> you can use chromium of you want
<CrazyM4n> *if
<akkku> chromium = chrome
<CrazyM4n> isn´t chromium the open-source version?
<CrazyM4n> or is my perception kinda screwed up
<squinty> yes
<rypervenche> Chromium is not Chrome. Google adds things to Chrome.
<akkku> pdf
<theguy312> akku: maybe look at palemoon browser
<akkku> point is: it sucks! lots of news site won't stream coz of the old flash
<akkku> oh never heard of that
<Quatroking> is there any notable non-open source software for ubuntu?
<Quatroking> already got WPS office, which is awesome by the way
<akkku> a notable non-OS software? oracle, db2
<akkku> :-D
<theguy312> akkku: http://www.palemoon.org/
<CrazyM4n> Well
<CrazyM4n> I burnt ubuntu to a disk
<CrazyM4n> Now to backup my pictures folder, then wish me luck :P
<CaffeineAddict> 'pictures'
<crocko> and i waiting to some one to help me
<Quatroking> I wonder if celestia runs on my laptop
<Haunt_House> I'd like to create an ubuntu install that resets on reboot or startup for security reasons. Is there  a good tutorial out there?
<CrazyM4n> There´s this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Freeze_(software)
<CrazyM4n> Maybe look for an ubuntu equivalent
<Haunt_House> doesn't have to be ubuntu
<Bonzo> anyone know how to receive an invite from #ubuntu-beginngers?
<Bonzo> beginners
<bazhang> Haunt_House, a live usb/dvd
<theguy312> crocko: maybe try fgrlx drivers
<akkku> theguy312: are u a dev of palemoon?
<theguy312> akkku: no
<theguy312> crocko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<crocko> theguy312: fgrlx when i install i can't do start lightdm
<akkku> just curious: why do u recommend it? seems to be a one man show from sweden
<akkku> i mean no prob with one man shows but something important as this needs at least >5ppl IMHO
<theguy312> akkku: You said you dont like to upgrade to firefox nor to chrom/ium
<Bonzo> Anyone know what the problem is when you try to boot a live distro from a USB and choosing shell EFI just refreshes the screen and when I choose syslinux EFI bloody windows 8 just boots.
<crocko> i don't understand i do not have proprietary drivers for graphic and every thing was ok
<theguy312> crocko: what happend? or what did you do?
<akkku> Bonzo: FIrst u have to find out in what mode windows (if at all) was installed...
<Bonzo> uefi
<crocko> theguy312:  i do nothing only update
<g0th> hi
<Bonzo> akkku: UEFI
<akkku> u sure about that u checked in windows? coz i thought so as well and it turned out to be legacy
<g0th> how do I continiously show the content of a file which increases in size by added lines at the end?
<theguy312> crocko: okay, maybe updater installed some driver updates, maybe theres no X-Config?
<Bonzo> akkku: I checked in bios...and also, when I switched to Legacy, windows no longer worked =p
<Bonzo> Do I need to check within win 8?
<SchrodingersScat> !info watch | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: Package watch does not exist in trusty
<SchrodingersScat> g0th: watch is a command, refreshes every 2 seconds by default i think
<akkku> Bonzo: No fuckin idea. Install debian :-P
<SchrodingersScat> !language | akkku
<ubottu> akkku: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Bonzo> lol
<crocko> theguy312: update of ubuntu components of course
<theguy312> crocko: try to remove open-source drivers and install the other ones
<akkku> man ubuntu does strange things sometimes
<crocko> theguy312:  i think there is no x-config
<theguy312> crocko: but I am more used to nvidia graphics, maybe someone else can tell you more then
<akkku> ha the the whole fun is gonna start with systemd
<squinty> Bonzo:  might want to see if any of the info applies to your system   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bonzo> I used to mess around with linux more but I'm out of practice =/ I told my friend he needed a better pw on his Wifi, he told me it was fine. So I'm trying to boot up wifislax and show him it's not fine,he doesn't think I can do it. He's right! Because I can't boot the damn thing haha
<akkku> uefi sux
<Bonzo> yeah
<g0th> SchrodingersScat: what would be the command in my case?
<Bonzo> haven't messed with any linux related anything on anything with uefi =(
<theguy312> crocko: try propitary (remove other graphic drivers before) the wiki has some really good documentation
<SchrodingersScat> g0th: maybe watch tail /path/to/file
<g0th> that doesn't seem to work
<g0th> it will just execute tail every 2s
<theguy312> crocko: aticonfig --initial will create a x-config file if you need it
<g0th> it might show duplicate text
<g0th> or it might skip parts
<akkku> hey bonzo just boot without splash and quite
<Bonzo> akkku: I'm sorry I do not get your meaning
<crocko> theguy312:  x-config should be on /etc/x11/ ?
<akkku> when booting keep pressing the shift key to get into the grub thingy
<akkku> then remove the quite/splash
<akkku> so its more verbose
<squinty> quiet
<theguy312> crocko: yeah, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonzo> I've tried just using wifislax in a vmware...but I can't get my wireless card to even scan in that...so I'd prefer to boot to the OS
<g0th> SchrodingersScat: found it
<g0th> SchrodingersScat: tail -F
<crocko> theguy312: i have only xorg.conf.failsave
<Bonzo> shift doesn't seem to do anything differently. I have to hold f12 to get to my boot options
<g0th> SchrodingersScat: actually I knew this once (I just remembered it now)
<theguy312> crocko: same here ;)
<theguy312> crocko: really, try other drivers, I think that will solve your problem
<crocko> theguy312:  hmm i'm noobish i don't know where to start but i try
<squinty> Bonzo:  first you have to read that link I sent you to see if anything in there applies to your setup.   then when trying to boot and accessing the grub screen you hold down the shift key *after* your computer splash screen
<akkku> Bonzo: Choose the disk u want, then quickly press the shift button in order to get into grub
<akkku> ubuntu hides a lot of stuff by default in grub so people dont get scared :-)
<theguy312> crocko: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx   /  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<akkku> once u are in grub (choosing the kernel blablabla), hit edit (old grub 'e'), delete the splash and quite entry)
<akkku> and boot and tell us what happens
<squinty> Bonzo: if it is a live dvd/usb that you are trying to boot, then when the Keyboard/Access icons appear on your screen, press the enter key to access the Optional boot menu
<crocko> hmmm http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/23gcr0/if_youre_using_1404_dont_install_the_radeon/ i found this is this true ?
<Bonzo> ok, I choice my USB and then it takes me to the GNU grub loader
<akkku> squinty: I used linux while u were still peeing in your pants blublbulbubblu!!! :P
<Bonzo> holding shift but nothing yet =p
<Fudge> do you need the  kernel module nf_conntrack fot ip forwarding still? as sysctl.conf does
<Bonzo> i can get to a command line
<squinty> akkku: i am 62 and have been using computers' since the '70's and linux since '92... now leave the off topic chatter alone please
<SchrodingersScat> !guidelines | akkku
<ubottu> akkku: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<akkku> squinty: I'm 85 and i programmed the enigma!
<akkku> not so successfully though :-)
<akkku> man get some humour
<squinty> grow up
<akkku> die laughing
<akkku> Bonzo: Whats the status?
<Bonzo> eh just trying stuff on the link he sent me
<Bonzo> Hmmm
<Bonzo> In my boot manager it says " Boot mode is set to: UEFI with Legacy OPROM; Secure boot: OFF
<akkku> nada mas?
<Bonzo> ?
<akkku> nothing else?
<akkku> u have the iso link?
<akkku> u dd'ed the stick?
<Bonzo> uhhh on my laptop lol hold on I'll find it for ya
<akkku> dd bs=4M if=dasdsada.iso of=/dev/sdx?
<Bonzo> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=wifislax
<akkku> which version?
<akkku> 4.9?
<Bonzo> 4.9
<Bonzo> and Ive tried this with every boot loader I could think of
<Bonzo> Even tried Sardu's new beta
<akkku> let me try in virtualbox
<Bonzo> I can boot it in VMware
<Bonzo> Just can't actually boot to it
<Bonzo> but vmware isn't working right or something, Idk...I dl'd the compat wireless file
<akkku> hmm
<Bonzo> and make unload make load
<akkku> cant download this thing
<akkku> http://www.wifislax.com/descargas-depositfiles/
<Bonzo> and my wlan0 and wlan1 shows but they won't do anything
<Bonzo> you telling me to use that version?
<akkku> hey what are u actually trying to do with this?
<akkku> no i mean i get an error that the dowload limit has been reached or something
<Bonzo> As I said earlier. Friend of mine has a weak wireless pw. He doesn't believe I can crack it. So I'm on a mission to test his wireless with wifislax and prove to him he needs to change it
<Bonzo> He caught someone on his wireless that shouldn't have been
<daftykins> this is not a channel for support of other distros
<Bonzo> but doesn't believe people can do that lol
<Bonzo> Yeah but I don't really want help with the distro
<daftykins> if you want to talk about something else, you can take it to another channel or private message
<Bonzo> I want help booting =/
<daftykins> if it isn't booting ubuntu then it's off topic
<Bonzo> and I don't see a wifislax room
<akkku> well u can achieve the same with ubuntu
<daftykins> make one
<Bonzo> I see, well thanks for offering me help and pointing me in the right direction?
<akkku> install kismet to get the wifis
<daftykins> sarcasm isn't cool.
<akkku> then install aircrack-ng
<akkku> same thing
<akkku> all distros have these packages
<Bonzo> Niether is whatever it is you're doing daftykins
<daftykins> enforcing channel policy
<Bonzo> So again, I'll thank for helping?
<akkku> guys relax
<Bonzo> Or are you just not going to help
<Bonzo> and continue to crap on me until I leave?
<daftykins> please don't take it personally, the channel has rules. i'm done now.
<daftykins> i have no intention of helping with non ubuntu issues.
<Bonzo> It's one thing to enforce, it's quite another to behave that way and just be like LOL YOU SUCK NOOB in a nutshell.
<akkku> Bonzo: Start an ubuntu cd (so everyone is happy), then install kismet, aircrack-ng and inject...)
<Bonzo> All you had to do was say, "go here"
<daftykins> sigh, so butthurt.
<daftykins> goodbye
<akkku> oh dear
<Bonzo> Okay, I'm officially on Ubuntu now. Every one unbunch your panties.
<Bonzo> okay, now that that colossal waste of time and space is over with. I can look back at what the helpful people were trying to tell me =)
<akkku> .. or caine even better
<akkku> http://www.caine-live.net/
<akkku> yo bonzo u know the protocol used by your buddy?
<Bonzo> and yeah, I think I've tried the armon-ng stuff
<akkku> wpa or wep?
#ubuntu 2014-10-04
<Bonzo> I believe it was wpa
<Bonzo> not there now, just trying to get this working before I go back =p
<akkku> hmm, wpa or wpa2?
<Bonzo> if I can make it work in the VMware I'm good with that.
<akkku> coz with wpa2 u can only brute force afaik
<Bonzo> just wap
<Bonzo> wpa
<akkku> so your f***ed
<akkku> wpa u can crack
<akkku> try cain
<daftykins> keep it family friendly thanks guys
<akkku> i dunno there are so many distros now...
<akkku> hey daftykins what distro are u on?
<Bonzo> Maybe we should go create a channel to find help where no one else is. Maybe that would be productive daftykins ?
<akkku> :-D
<Bonzo> I mean, thats what he suggested I do. I thought maybe he was offering legitimate help.
<akkku> LOL man i'm GONNA PISS OFF HERE FUCKING SHIT HORSE SHIT!
<akkku> not kicked yet...
<akkku> ?
<akkku> dafty?
<daftykins> :)
<igno818> distro?
<Bonzo> Pretty sure he's just a troll =)
<Bonzo> and oh lord, caine is italian lol
<akkku> ok back to business
<akkku> fuck yeah
<daftykins> igno818: 'Linux distribution'
<daftykins> i.e. Ubuntu, debian, etc
<igno818> you
<akkku> but which one?
<akkku> coz for me most ubuntus were released to early
<rafase282> Hello, I need help with syncing music to my android device
<rafase282> I though the default music app in ubuntu would recognized my Oneplus one, but it doesnt
<akkku> My name is ubuntu: How can I help you?
<rafase282> Is there a way to copy my music other than manually coping the directories?
<ashley01> hello
<daftykins> you might be able to find a media player that supports synchronising some, but really file based is the easiest way
<akkku> bonzoooooooooo
<CrazyM4n> How long does the ubuntu install take? I have like 20 minutes
<akkku> status update
<akkku> :-)
<Bonzo> looking at caine =p
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: that can depend on far too many factors to answer reliably
<CrazyM4n> On a high end gaming computer
<Bonzo> have a favorite multibootloader you like to use?
<CrazyM4n> With 2 SSDs to format
<ashley01> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask my question, because it involves both Ubuntu 14.04 and a game called OpenTTD (but the question is not about gameplay, it is performance related)
<Wulframn> CrazyM4n: depends, but twenty to thirty minutes sounds about right in my experience.
<rafase282> I tried file base but some directories were the same other than the case sensitive and I had to check often and some wouldnt copy
<CrazyM4n> Sounds ok
<Bonzo> I've used so many without luck in the last day
<CrazyM4n> Welp, here goes nothing
<Wulframn> CrazyM4n: How big are the drives?
<CrazyM4n> 256 GB each
<akkku> hey u sure your wifi supports promisc mode?
<Bonzo> no?
<CrazyM4n> Just doing the one last look over
<akkku> whats the chipset?
<CrazyM4n> Making sure I didn´t forget to back anything up
<akkku> lspci?
<Wulframn> CrazyM4n: I can't tell you for sure, but I'd gamble on at least thirty minutes.
<akkku> coz many do not
<akkku> most of them
<CrazyM4n> Any good streaming software on ubuntu?
<akkku> youporn.com
<CrazyM4n> Like, for twitch.tv
<CrazyM4n> lol
<Bonzo> You know I'm not even sure
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: just browse the software centre once you get there
<akkku> yeah u need promisc or your fucked
<Wulframn> !gtfo | akkku
<ubottu> akkku: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<akkku> OMG
<Bonzo> what is promisc?
<akkku> keep getting warnings
<akkku> promisciôus ode
<akkku> mode
<Bonzo> oh
<akkku> like to listen
<Bonzo> yeah gotcha
<akkku> need full access on the interface
<CrazyM4n> Is all that pulseaudio buisness sorted out?
<akkku> and most shitty realtek do not
<Wulframn> akkku: please calm yourself and stay on topic.
<daftykins> Wulframn: careful, those two consider themselves above the rules.
<akkku> ?
<Wulframn> daftykins: is that the color of it tonight? Who is the other?
<akkku> we're talking about realtek mr blockwart
<CrazyM4n> Well, I´m actually shutting down my computer to switch to ubuntu now. I´m actually pretty nervous
<CrazyM4n> Tally-ho!
<akkku> no need to panic
<Wulframn> He'll be fine.
<akkku> yo bonzo whats up?
<akkku> :-D
<akkku> got it working?
<Bonzo> Is talking about other people subjectively and in general trying to hinder their ability to reach a common goal also against the rules?
<Bonzo> If so you are in total violation daftykins
<ashley01> I have a problem with OpenTTD: when I expand the window: my performance starts to drop, especially at fullscreen. I have a Radeon 7950.
<Wulframn> Bonzo: please remain on topic.
<ashley01> I hope this is the right place to get help. I am using Ubuntu 14.04
<Wulframn> ashley01: this is the correct location.
<Bonzo> I'm trying to find my wireless card atm in bios...I think I'm gonna have to boot up windows to find it first.
<akkku> u did lspci and nothing?
<akkku> is it usb or pci?
<Bonzo> pci
<akkku> lscpi -vv?
<Bonzo> and haven't done that yet, gotta get back to vmware =p
<akkku> pfff
<akkku> vmware
<akkku> fuck it
<Wulframn> !language | akkku
<ubottu> akkku: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<akkku> SORRRYYYY
<akkku> normal it language :-)
<ashley01> Wulframn: Can you help me with my problem at all?
<akkku> i dont like vmware
<akkku> i dont live oracle
<Wulframn> !ask | ashley01
<ubottu> ashley01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<akkku> i dont like anything
<ashley01> Wulframn: I did ask it, I dont know if you noticed though
<Bonzo> grumpy cat
<Bonzo> at anyrate
<Wulframn> ashley01: One moment while I scroll up
<Bonzo> I typed iscpi in terminal, doesn't recognize the cmmd
<akkku> who is ashley?
<Wulframn> ashley01: which driver are you using?
<akkku> Bonzo: lspci -vv
<akkku> then copy/paste in here
<daftykins> ashley01: you might as well repeat it, i didn't see it either
<ashley01> I have a problem with OpenTTD: when I expand the window my performance starts to drop significantly.
<Bonzo> here lazy bum ashley01> I have a problem with OpenTTD: when I expand the window: my performance starts to drop, especially at fullscreen. I have a Radeon 7950.
<CrazyM4n> Everything seems to be in working order so far, except for the whole black screen instead of letting me try it
<akkku> yo bonzo buy a playstation!
<daftykins> !nomodeset | CrazyM4n
<ubottu> CrazyM4n: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> ashley01: which graphics driver are you using?
<ashley01> I don't know how to check
<ashley01> is there a command I can type into the terminal?
<CrazyM4n> Thanks for that, but after like 5 minutes of idling it loaded
<Wulframn> ashley01: System Settings > Additional Drivers
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: are you using USB or DVD?
<ashley01> I don't have an option for 'additional drivers'
<akkku> Bonzo: Radeons have crappy support
<CrazyM4n> DVD like an idiot
<Bonzo> lol yes they do
<akkku> fglrx sucks badly
<CrazyM4n> Accidentally clicked the amazon button, froze the whole desktop
<daftykins> ashley01: install pastebinit then run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<squinty> asher1:  look in Software and Updates   there is a tab there
<Bonzo> hmmm vm isnt transfering my clip board now
<CrazyM4n> Does reisub work on the live boot? everything is frozen
<akkku> you're fucked :-D
<ashley01> oh ok, it is searching for additional drivers now
<ashley01> "this device is using the recommended driver"
<daftykins> which is...?
<CrazyM4n> Hopefully I didn't corrupt the DVD or something
<Wulframn> ashley01: Hang on, I'm logging into my computer. (I'm on my phone now)
<ashley01> X.org X server
<ashley01> I don't know what that means at all
<daftykins> it should mention something about radeon, fglrx...
<ashley01> daftykins: it gives me 3 options, according to this I am using the open source option
<ashley01> it does say AMD/ATI display driver wrapper (they all do)
<ashley01> oh wait, they all don't say that
<ashley01> but they say something similar to that
<akkku> Bonzo: I'm in urgent need of some useless smalltalk:
<akkku> Where are u from?
<Bonzo> sorry daughter distracting
<Bonzo> Indianapolis
<akkku> how old is she?
<Bonzo> 6
<akkku> fuck mine is 3
<akkku> lucky man!
<ashley01> I am using the driver from xserver-xorg-video-ati, the other 2 (proprietary) are from fglrx and fglrx-updates
<Bonzo> lol I wish she was still 3
<akkku> wtf????
<akkku> super tiring at 3
<Bonzo> true
<Bonzo> but then you have to deal with real issues
<Bonzo> lol
<akkku> LOL
<akkku> welll wait 10years
<akkku> then we laugh
<Bonzo> =)
<daftykins> ashley01: yep, so you can give either of the other two a go and see how you get on.
<Bonzo> you were wanting to know what chipset my wlan card was right?
<ashley01> daftykins: do people often recommend the proprietary drivers over open source? I would have thought it would be better the other way around
<rredd4> Bono askku just wait till they are teenagers. Enjoy them while they are young
<akkku> So status checl: IRC Nazis any news? :-)
<rredd4> I have a teen
<CrazyM4n> Just to be 100% certain: Ubuntu works well with formatting SSDs correct?
<CrazyM4n> I just don't want to screw anything over too bad ;)
<akkku> yes
<akkku> no alignment needed anymore
<akkku> time are over
<Bonzo> really? omg very nice lol
<akkku> FU
<daftykins> ashley01: when graphics card companies don't work with developers on Linux, the cards tend to perform better with proprietary drivers.
<ashley01> fair enough, I'll try out the proprietary ones
<Bonzo> that lspci cmd gave me like pages of crap
<akkku> hen graphics card companies don't work with developers on Linux, the cards tend to perform better with proprietary drivers.
<akkku> ???????
<akkku> daftykins: what do u mean?
<ashley01> akkku, he was responding to me
<akkku> i apologise
<ashley01> you are forgiven my child
<CrazyM4n> So if I tell it to replace windows 7 with ubuntu
<CrazyM4n> Will it install on the correct drive
<CrazyM4n> Where win7 used to be?
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: use 'something else' to do it manually if you're not sure
<ashley01> CrazyM4n, you should get an option to install it alongside your current OS (1st option), an option to install it over and use up the whole drive (2nd option), and an option to do it all manually (3rd option)
<ashley01> you get this with Ubuntu 14.04
<CrazyM4n> I did the second
<ashley01> same as me, I only use Ubuntu these days and I love it!
<ashley01> minus the adware/spyware
<akkku> when its raining outside, the headphones are loud...
<daftykins> there... isn't adware or spyware.
<ashley01> I might use Debian one day when I get 'good' enough at using this
<ashley01> sorry daftykins, but I don't like how they included the amazon stuff
<daftykins> it can be turned off
<ashley01> I know, i did the whole fixubuntu.com script
<ashley01> and disabled the online searching
<CrazyM4n> That was weird, I agree
<CrazyM4n> Why did they add bloatware?
<daftykins> yeah, weird choices, maybe they get funding from it. no idea.
<ashley01> I suppose I shouldn't call it adware/spyware
<Bonzo> $$$
<daftykins> ashley01: it is inaccurate
<ashley01> maybe it is best I call it bloatware
<ashley01> or "uninstall-ware"
<ashley01> practice your uninstalling skills!
<daftykins> i'd call it an undesirable feature
<ashley01> but I love the OS nonetheless, I don't use windows anymore
<rredd4> Don'tWant-ware
<ashley01> rredd4 knows what it's all about
<rredd4> I do not like win doze.
<akkku> nor do i
<ashley01> btw daftkykins, thanks for helping me out (I don't know if this will work yet because it is taking a very long time to apply these new gpu drivers)
<akkku> no prob
<ashley01> does this channel have some sort of reputation system where I can give you a point or something?
<guest28798> The computer is not with me atm but I need a soln I can use when I get in front of it again. I have an HP Pavillion dv6000 (circa 2007) that I would like to install ubuntu 14 on.
<guest28798> This --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20112/synaptics-touchpad-problem-when-disabling-it-and-then-enabling-it <-- describes the problem somewhat (for me neither the touchpad nor the mouse work beginning at the screen where you choose to try or to install ubuntu).
<guest28798> The soln shown at that link pertains to an earlier release of ubuntu and things have now moved to gsettings I hear. Can someone provide a soln that will work for ubuntu 14?
<guest28798> sorry so much
<akkku> bonzoooo tio estas ahi?
<guest28798> I'm hoping that I can use a usb keyboard to get some input to do the install and to perform whatever soln needs be done to fix the problem.
<daftykins> ashley01: nah, i survive on the warm fuzzy feelings alone. but for that you have to let me know the result! :)
<Bonzo> check pm akkku
<ashley01> I will let you know, gonna be afk but I will stay in the channel while this installs
<CrazyM4n> Ubuntu feels like a cult
<CrazyM4n> It's funny
<daftykins> i can't think how you'd get that idea, but this channel isn't for your ideas to be shared, CrazyM4n
<CrazyM4n> Well
<CrazyM4n> I was going to get to a point
<CrazyM4n> And that is is that it's nice that there is so many resources that are specific to Ubuntu
<trip_> has anyone successfully run AMD and Nvidia video cards at the same time? The drivers seem to be stepping all over each other
<daftykins> i would not even consider it worthy of an attempt :)
<daftykins> trip_: from what i understand they are far too conflicting, why are you trying?
<trip_> i have extra cards, figured it would be an interesting experiment. Didn't realize how frustrating it would be
<daftykins> yeah, don't waste your time i'd say
<trip_> thx
 * HastaLavista is now away - Reason : Auto-Away after 1 minutes
<daftykins> HastaLavista: please disable that auto away message in this channel
<HastaLavista> daftykins : why?
<daftykins> because it's annoying
<guest28798> Is there anyone here that can show me how to install ubuntu 14 on an hp dv6 from 2007? Neither the keyboard nor the mouse work starting right at the installation
<WodgeyD> hi everybody. Can anyone help me with DRBL question please?
<guest28798> I have to go eat - back in 30 or 40 min
<owen1> how to tell ubuntu not to start a service on boot (using the terminal)?
<owen1> (mongodb/postgres etc)
<ashley01> daftykins: unfortunately I am still getting the performance drop when I expand the OpenTTD window
<CrazyM4n> 2 questions: How can I make my mouse sensitivity lower than the lowest
<CrazyM4n> And 2: Why is dragging windows so laggy? Do I have to switch to KDE already? :P
<ashley01> there are 2 proprietary drivers available for my radeon 7950: fglrx and fglrx-updates. I am using the former of the two.
<ashley01> I am also using Unity, but I like this desktop manager and want to stick with it.
<daftykins> ashley01: likely the composited desktop is hindering the performance.
<CrazyM4n> Okay, so I'll get a new WM
<daftykins> ashley01: you can install and run "glxgears" as a very basic performance metric to gauge between the drivers
<CrazyM4n> err, you're not talking to me, lol
<daftykins> the names give it away
<daftykins> ashley01: run it now, try the fglrx-updates and run it with that driver, then you could also revert and compare with 'radeon'
<CrazyM4n> How can I change the sound settings? I haven't used ubuntu in like a year :c
<CrazyM4n> found them
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: what's your graphics card?
<CrazyM4n> It's some nvidia card
<ashley01> I will install the mesa-utils package (includes glxgears) and try it out
<CrazyM4n> GTX 650 Ti I think
<CrazyM4n> Where do I get the drivers?
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: additional drivers
<daftykins> ashley01: you can help CrazyM4n find the place? ;)
<CrazyM4n> lol
<CrazyM4n> got it
<CrazyM4n> seirously though, how do I make the mouse sensitivity lower
<CrazyM4n> is there a console command that I can stick in the x init file?
<CrazyM4n> err
<CrazyM4n> terminal, or whatever you call it
<ashley01> oddly enough, glxgears isn't showing a significant change in FPS when I run OpenTTD in fullscreen, yet I can see the game is going slower than usual and mouse movement also slows down when the window is active
<daftykins> ashley01: no the idea is just to run it in each of the drivers and compare the framerate it spits out
<daftykins> not run the game at the same time
<Aldryk> After one of the regular updates to my 14.04 ubuntu, my session would no longer start. Anyone here might have run by the same problem?
<CrazyM4n> http://askubuntu.com/questions/8506/decrease-mouse-sensitivity-below-the-standard-limit found it
<ashley01> oh ok, I am getting approx 300 FPS with the proprietary drivers
<ashley01> oops
<ashley01> not 300 FPS
<ashley01> 300 in 5 seconds
<ashley01> 60 FPS
<daftykins> sounds like vsync
<ashley01> I am looking for an option to disable vsync in OpenTTD, it looks like it doesn't have one though
<ashley01> what is the name of that bot in this channel that suggests channels?
<bitraten3> hi, how can i list all installed packages, which are not in main?
<daftykins> ashley01: it's not a bot in the channel, it's a network thing
<daftykins> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> ashley01: again, vsync won't affect your game, it'll affect glxgear's result
<ashley01> oh ok
<daftykins> vertical sync is preventing the graphics card from pushing out more frames per second than your display's refresh rate
<daftykins> e.g. 60Hz on an LCD = 60 frames per second, when vsync is on
<ashley01> understood
<CrazyM4n> Where is the x.org file?
<daftykins> xorg.conf? it hasn't been used in years
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<CrazyM4n> Really?
<CrazyM4n> It hasn't?
<CrazyM4n> Because that's what I always used to use
<daftykins> yeah, everythings auto detect now
<CrazyM4n> I just want to make my mouse slow down through a command on startup
<ashley01> only 1 person in #openttd :(
<ashley01> probably afk as well
<CrazyM4n> Is there an sh script I can put that in?
<ashley01> oops, ##openttd i mean, not sure why it has  2 #
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: you linked to the guide to do your mouse adjustment yourself, it tells all
<owen1> is 'sudo update-rc.d -f mysql remove' the recommended way to stop a service from starting on boot?
<daftykins> ashley01: that means it's unofficial
<CrazyM4n> It doesn't say where to put it
<CrazyM4n> Other than xorg.conf
<daftykins> owen1: sounds right
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: i see the full path on the page :)
<owen1> daftykins: thanks
<thoonai> heyho, some tip which actual compact digital camera I can use as webcam?
<CrazyM4n> Me too, but I still don't know why we don't use xorg.conf anymore?
<daftykins> pro tip - don't do new things with Linux if it's late night your time
<daftykins> thoonai: i'd be genuinely surprised if ANY camera can work like that
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: argh, because everything is auto detect as i just said!
<owen1> daftykins: and how do i check what services are suppose to start on boot?
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: you can still create one, just don't try and put in any graphics driver settings etc.
<daftykins> owen1: no idea.
<CrazyM4n> daftykins: oh. it's too late for linux. and it's only 6
<owen1> daftykins: np. thanks
<CrazyM4n> argh the case-sensitive directories
<cellopin> hi guys, how can I add this using the software sources? http://launchpad.net/~hvr/+archive/ghc
<cellopin> I'm not sure about the format of the ppa
<Rohan7> tst rock
<Rohan7> Morning peoples!
<CrazyM4n> xorg.conf isn't what I want... I just want a sh file that runs on startup
<CrazyM4n> Is that too much to ask? D:
<daftykins> CrazyM4n: it is when you're not clear about what you're after
<daftykins> !ppa | cellopin
<ubottu> cellopin: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cellopin> nvm, its on #Adding this PPA to your system section :)
<CrazyM4n> Literally just that
<daftykins> cellopin: heh ;)
<CrazyM4n> I want to run xinput --set-prop 8 "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5 on startup
<CrazyM4n> What's the easiest way to do that?
<ashley01> I have just noticed the Ubuntu Software Centre has an older version of OpenTTD
<ashley01> this might be the problem, might.
<_unreal_> ppa's at your own risk, hehe sounds like a CIG warning. hehe
<daftykins> i don't have an answer for you, but there's nothing wrong with that xorg.conf method
<_unreal_> ashley01, it does or your computer does?
<cellopin> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<daftykins> ashley01: sincerely doubt it
<pavlos> CrazyM4n, add it to /etc/rc.local
<damccull> when i boot the usb drive to the installer or the 'try' option, i get a white rectangle in the top left of the screen and nothing else. it's about half the width and a third the height. how can i get past this?
<CrazyM4n> pavlos: thank you
<daftykins> !nomodeset | damccull
<ubottu> damccull: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<damccull> where at daftykins?
<ashley01> I have version 1.3.3 from USC. The OpenTTD website has version 1.4.3 for Ubuntu 14.04
<_unreal_> ashley01, when is the last time you did a: sudo apt-get update                    sudo apt-get upgrade
<damccull> thanks reading
<ashley01> ubuntu updates automatically for me
<ashley01> I've never done a manual update
<_unreal_> try try
<ashley01> ok
<mynaras> hello
<daftykins> damccull: what are you asking?
<_unreal_> what is the worced that could happen? you keep your computer current LOL
<_unreal_> worse
<MagicSpud> hello do this work? : http://askubuntu.com/questions/16700/how-can-i-change-my-own-user-id
<daftykins> *worst
<MagicSpud> hey daftykins hello
<Rohan7> I like to help people from time to time. Tonight i stood between 2 gangs and told them to shut the hell up and dont try to kill eachother. They listened and i like them all. But why did i have to do that ? ... I mean they arent idiots to begin with, right ? :)
<ashley01> I have very slow internet! But I am running sudo apt-get install update anyway
<pavlos> damccull, etc/default/grub
<ashley01> oops
<ashley01> sudo apt-get update, i mean
<damccull> haha nomodeset works. thanks
<damccull> well so far
<ashley01> i need to run "sudo apt-get upgrade" as well?
<daftykins> damccull: you'll likely need to resolve graphics drivers once you install
<daftykins> ashley01: yes
<daftykins> ashley01: i actually prefer "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<_unreal_> ashley01, yes: sudo apt-get update             then     sudo apt-get upgrade
<ashley01> ok
<damccull> ok now i have a bunch of U with a ^ over it covering the whole screen
<ashley01> all done
<ashley01> yup, USC still has version 1.3.3
<ashley01> an old version
<Rohan7> Be well my friends. Because well, i Like Linux and i enjoy not beeing angry at all. Its so sweet.
<ashley01> so I am guessing that to install OpenTTD 1.4.3 I have to do it from firefox because the ubuntu repository has 1.3.3?
<daftykins> ashley01: updating a game is highly unlikely to have any impact on improving the performance with an old graphics card, in my opinion
<ashley01> my graphics card isn't old
<daftykins> a 7xxx series is old, yes
<ashley01> i will get you a link
<daftykins> i don't need one :)
<ashley01> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?cid=1&gid=3&sgid=1157&pid=1439&psn=000101&lid=1
<ashley01> I did build this rig 3 years ago
<damccull> how do i fix the problem where after the boot splash my whole screen is covered with a U under a ^ repeated across the screen?
<ashley01> but that card is still high end
<Rohan7> I dont like people hitting eachother, but this MMA is somewhat cool from time to time. But... i think its not cool from time to time... get me on that i hope.
<daftykins> ashley01: eh, it's old in hardware enthusiast terms anyway. but ok, not THAT old :P
<ashley01> then again, I don't keep up with the latest hardware anymore
<ashley01> I have no idea about new CPUs, GPUs, etc
<daftykins> ashley01: anywho, AMD was a bad choice for Linux
<ashley01> this was originally built for windows 7, but if I ever upgrade I will get nvidia
<ashley01> but this rig will last plenty more years, I built it to last
<Rohan7> AMD was no more a choise for Linux as intel was. Both companies wants to win and both did.
<ashley01> i've only had 1 failed HDD so far
<ashley01> i did go about overkill with 1050W PSU
<ashley01> that is one thing i wont waste money on again
<Rohan7> ashley01: i had to change my hd's every year when peole liked to download my software..
<ashley01> if the PSU pops, everything else pops with it, so I made sure that I was never using close to 100% capacity
<ashley01> what have you made rohan7?
<thoonai> daftykins: sorry my battery exited
<Rohan7> It got expensive
<daftykins> that's not how bad PSUs fail ;) but hardware is off topic really.
<Aldryk> Can someone help me get unity working again? I enter my password, it is accepted, but the unity panel doesn't load, and I can't continue.
<ashley01> daftykins, I have been told this before
<daftykins> Rohan7: no general chat in here thanks
<Rohan7> ashley01: gadmintools
<thoonai> daftykins: yup, there are some cameras which are able to work as such, but I dont find actual working stuff atm
<ashley01> I did make sure it was 80+ silver standard too
<Rohan7> Im doing alot of things
<ashley01> i think it also had 7 year warranty
<daftykins> as i said, off the hardware chat thanks
<ashley01> sorry
<thoonai> ?
<Rohan7> We cant meet ?
<Rohan7> Or chat. Well, total dukage is at hand
<iskren> Hello, I'm using netboot.tar.gz but want to swap out the kernel. Unfortunatelly I can't figure out how to build initramfs, that is for installer.
<Rohan7> Hi nighty. Ill be cool.
<iskren> the modules=netboot just changes the modules preloaded, not the structure of the initramfs which is everything the installer has
<IamTrying> yum install openssl-devel pcre-devel - What is those two package name in Ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 please?
<Davy_Crockett> Oi!
<thoonai> Davy_Crockett: Oy!
<Rohan7> I only have 50,000 plus megabits. Nothing to be worried about ;)
<daftykins> IamTrying: run "apt-get update" then "apt-cache search x" to search for 'x' so you can locate them yourself
<daftykins> !ot | Rohan7
<ubottu> Rohan7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rohan7> Plus i Like Linux peoples. Youre the best. Keep it up brothers and sisters!
<thoonai> still searching for cameras, which I can use as webcam
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: @ the login -> key combo crl+alt+F1 for a console, what returns from -> ls -al .Xauthority , ls -al .ICEauthority <- ?
<Rohan7> thoonai: uvc driver cams are the best...
<IamTryin_> got disconnected: daftykins: there are many openssl and pcre which one is almost the one i used in CentOS/RHEL? yum install openssl-devel pcre-devel
<thoonai> Rohan7: is there a list of actual cameras which support this?
<IamTryin_> apt-cache search openssl or pcre gives lots of result but not exactly saying if its openssl-devel or pcre-devel like with yum
<ashley01> daftykins: when I want to remove software with "apt-get remove", is there any baggage left or should it remove all sub-software and anything (e.g. libs) that only this particular software relied on?
<Rohan7> Hmm, ive got to bash Theo on the RSA Crap... my gowd they just made interactivity impossible
<daftykins> IamTrying: i am not a CentOS user, you're on your own i'm afraid.
<Rohan7> Hideous evils .... Its all over the net
<daftykins> Rohan7: stop ranting please, i've warned you
<daftykins> ashley01: you can "apt-get purge" or "apt-get remove --purge" but beware this make remove any settings you made to the program
<Rohan7> daftykins: Yes, ill talk to Theo instead. Im sorry for my ranting? .. be well my friend.
<Pinkamena_D> a long time ago I mistakenly installed a package which seems to make the login screen look like it is for a touch device
<IamTryin_> Can anyone please tell me which one is the one like CentOS pcre-devel from this list of apt-cache http://paste.ubuntu.com/8489689/
<Pinkamena_D> it is all grey, another style. Everything still works when you log in
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know what package this was so I can uninstall it?
<Rohan7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_u0OTDk0sCQ
<daftykins> !find pcre-devel
<ubottu> Package/file pcre-devel does not exist in trusty
<ashley01> just testing:
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: try checking your apt history.log
<ashley01> !find openttd
<ubottu> Found: openttd-opensfx, openttd, openttd-data, openttd-dbg, openttd-opengfx
<ashley01> oh nice command :D
<daftykins> !info openttd
<ubottu> openttd (source: openttd): reimplementation of Transport Tycoon Deluxe with enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (trusty), package size 1703 kB, installed size 5523 kB
<Pinkamena_D> its possible, but iirc it was sometime early 2013
<daftykins> ashley01: yeah when you're playing though, private message the bot.
<ashley01> oh sorry mate
<Rohan7> ! Find ThoraxReg. Meine name Ist Thor.
<daftykins> so sick of trolls tonight
<daftykins> Rohan7: get a life
<Rohan7> Dont worry daft one. we need to adjust the worlds.
<Rohan7> Ok ?
<IamTryin_> i did: apt-get install libpcre3  and then $ root@s:/var/tmp/haproxy-1.5.4# make TARGET=linux2628 USE_PCRE=1 USE_OPENSSL=1 USE_ZLIB=1 USE_CRYPT_H=1 USE_LIBCRYPT=1
<IamTryin_> is it ok?
<guest28798> Ok, lets try a different approach...  Perhaps someone can give at least a clue or a hint that I can use to figure the problem out myself...
<cassio> =]
<IamTryin_> USE_PCRE=1 should use libpcre3 right?
<Pinkamena_D> here
<Pinkamena_D> it looks like this except it says ubuntu instead of fedora : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/af/GDM_Fedora_20.png/330px-GDM_Fedora_20.png
<guest28798> In ubuntu 14, what is responsible for the keyboard and mouse on a laptop? Would that be in gsettings?
<guest28798> At least if I figure it out myself I'll go post the soln so then we'll all have one for the current release of ubuntu
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know what that style / thing is called?
<Rohan7> My Linux wimen say that you are correct plus they like you. // >Sweden
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: soundsd like you changed your login manager if that's what you mean
<ashley01> daftykins: USC is failing to install this .deb file (latest version of OpenTTD), is there another way I can try to install it?
<daftykins> ashley01: is it a .deb for ubuntu?
<Pinkamena_D> yes I guppose so
<Pinkamena_D> =P
<ashley01> yes, it said on the OpenTTD website it was for Ubuntu Trust 14.04
<ashley01> Trusty*
<Rohan7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL00123528F04EF188&v=GIL46a6T09A
<Pinkamena_D> can I get the regular type back?
<daftykins> ashley01: and what's supposed to be going wrong? what does it say?
<IamTryin_> !find openssl-devel
<ubottu> Package/file openssl-devel does not exist in trusty
<IamTryin_> stupid boot, its libssl-dev
<IamTryin_> !find pcre-devel
<Rohan7> !i will smack Theo de rat if he doesnt like to interface...
<ubottu> Package/file pcre-devel does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> Rohan7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IamTryin_> stupid boot, its pcre-devel  memorise it
<ashley01> daftykins: "the installation or removal of a software package has failed"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8489728/
<Rohan7> ubottu: Sizzy ;)
<daftykins> ashley01: sudo apt-get remove --purge openttd*
<daftykins> ashley01: then try the download again
<guest28798> still don't care I guess eh? 1612 is a lot of people to either not know or not care
<ashley01> ok
<ashley01> why did you include the asterisk?
<xangua> !Patience | guest28798
<ubottu> guest28798: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: Sorry, was away. Both .Xauthority and .ICEauthority are owned by my user and have mode 600
<ashley01> it has successfully installed, thanks for that :D
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> you understand what went wrong?
<Bashing-om> ald
<daftykins> the * was to match all packages beginning openttd
<ashley01> oh like a wildcard
<ashley01> i see yes
<Rohan7> @Vikingblood - The purest of all the lovely peoples. But we think that youre cute too.
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Well, that is proper .. whow owns the /home <user> directory ? -> ls -al /home <- ?
<ashley01> oh dear, openttd 1.4.3 has the same problem
<ashley01> so this could definitely be due to poor drivers?
<daftykins> ashley01: yep, graphics drivers and  running unity at the same time as trying to play a game imo
<daftykins> ashley01: does the game not go full-full screen?
<Rohan7> And as the king of all of our worlds id like to say the following: Be onto you as you have been onto them.
<ashley01> it does
<ashley01> ive tried maximising but not fullscreen
<ashley01> i'll see if there is any difference, but i imagine it is just as slow as maximised
<ashley01> once it has finished downloading music and sound files
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: Me
<ashley01> Does Unity have an option to run it in a mode that is not heavy on using resources? That might work
<Rohan7> Many of you are geniouses as i see it. Let us see what you can really do.
<Rohan7> Present a target..
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Humm .. then what results -> sudo service lightdm start <- ?
<Rohan7> We are always with you.
<Rohan7> .nl ... i cracked your game in under 3 minutes .. hack something... boored us.
<Aldryk> I restarted it, which logged my user out and got me back to the login screen.
<Aldryk> Same problem though.
<Rohan7> But i like .nl peoples. They are generally very strict and cool
<Rohan7> (Rigel7)
<Rohan7> Be well, wimen and children alike ;)
<Rohan7> So, is it ok if 7'th adjust the mordor retrospectively ?
<daftykins> Rohan7: quit
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Sorry, Geting above my skill set now . Maybe install 'dconf' and reset unity/compiz ???
<Rohan7> Over land and sea, to valhalla ... Please be nice mr daft... No negativity.
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: I tried running dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Rohan7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVvXKzT8G_Q
<Rohan7> Its not bad in any way. Listen and like.
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Good, and -> unity --reset-icons <- ?
<Basketball> How can i cast a dvd and volume from linux pc to my chromecast
<Rohan7> 28'th ... AC DC... oh itll be so sweet :)
<Aldryk> plugin opengl doesn't load..
<Rohan7> Basketball: Run the url here and we will check it out
<Basketball> Rohan7, what url?
<daftykins> Basketball: pretty sure it's unsupported.
<Rohan7> Basketball: Show us the url to what you wish to show
<Basketball> Rohan7, it is a dvd
<daftykins> Basketball: ignore the troll
<Basketball> daftykins, why am i a troll?
<mynaras> hello
<Rohan7> Basketball: ffmpeg stream it across the internet ?
<daftykins> Bashing-om: no Rohan7 is, lol seriously.
<tommyfun> what movie?
<mynaras> I seem to have messed up unity a bit. When I maximize a window on one monitor, it moves to my other monitor
<mynaras> any idea how to fix that?
<tommyfun> which monitor is the primary?
<mynaras> The primary monitor is where the windows leave. It maximizes to a secondary monitor
<tommyfun> I assume yer using Unity?
<mynaras> Yeah
<Rohan7> Naah, im ... well... am i :) ... well i dont like booring, but atleast i try to be sweet but all i get usually is "I love you darling" and then the girl has to go home in the morning... Anyone likes to party with Dolly parton ?
<Rohan7> I like her
<Rohan7> Holy crap jeebux... Gary, nominated for oscars and stuff. He seems somewhat ok to me. This trump person, who is this ?
<Rohan7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30jWhjsdPnM
<Rohan7> We dont like religiongs if they cause wars. But i guess thats just us Swedes, the ones who invented wars i guess :)
<Rohan7> religions
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: Actually, I think its not unity. I seem to remember I had the same problem a couple of months ago, and it also prevented me to login to Gnome
<Rohan7> Aldryk: Why is GNOME beeing so badly compiled on Ubuntu ?
<Rohan7> If i start 'MC' ill expect MCedit to fire up but it doesnt. They seem to be doing that in a bad way and we may have to discard the people in that regard even tough we have some national things going on.
<Aldryk> I have no idea Rohan7, I'm just trying to get my system to work again :/
<Aldryk> I'm almost considering moving to Windows. gah.
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: IF you start a terminal from grub, wht results when you start lightdm .. assuming lightdm is the DM ?
<Rohan7> Aldryk: Coolest thing youve said all day long, but i love you :)
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: How do I start the terminal from grub?
<Rohan7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T4lzDUxNlk
<daftykins> !recovery | Aldryk
<ubottu> Aldryk: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Rohan7> Aldryk: if youre on grub you anready have a terminal to play with... tabcompletion and all
<Aldryk> Rohan7: Thanks, we all love you too. If my system works again, I'll be pouring love all over the place.
<Rohan7> already
<Aldryk> royalaxe: It boots alright, I'm using it. Just the desktop manager won't start.
<royalaxe> really? thats great :)
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Boot to the grub menu, 'e' key for edit mode, arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and replace these terms with the term "text", ctl+x to continue the boot process.
<ashley01> I think I see why USC has an older version of OpenTTD: I can't get music to work on the latest version, even if I do "timidity -iAD -Os"
<Aldryk> Ok, though that means I should probably logon to IRC from some other machine..
<Rohan7> I like everyone i chat with. I may try to teach you somethings but my intent is always Utmost good.
<Rohan7> PS: i never destroy things mostly.. ;)
<Rohan7> !Rethinalcore, ! Adjacent, !Nice
<ubottu> Rohan7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rohan7> Xerxez
<Rohan7> Xerox, we love you all :)
<ashley01> this is such a mess
<Rohan7> ashley01: Dont think, just love :)
<washuu> Mya everybody
<ashley01> how is a newer version of a software package having more problems? it doesn't make sense to me
<daftykins> well it's not official.
<Rohan7> Kahlua Washuu.
<ashley01> you're right - it's an outsider
<daftykins> just 'cause there's a package doesn't mean anyones tested it with ubuntu, they've just gone "oh hey this'll install"
<ashley01> fair enough
<Rohan7> Oriah... GIT here...
<ashley01> I'll go back to the old cannonical-seal-of-approval version
<ashley01> and see if I can solve this graphical problem in some way
<washuu> Rohan-kun
<ashley01> ive posted on #ati but it doesn't seem to be very active
<ashley01> waiting for an answer since that is the channel for fglrx (proprietary ati drivers)
<Rohan7> washuu: Perikles Ot et It Etoh..
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: ok, booting ubuntu to grub
<daftykins> ashley01: tried fglrx-updates yet?
<ashley01> OH
<ashley01> i forgot about that
<ashley01> i will try in a moment
<daftykins> make it so.
<Rohan7> !
<washuu> perijles the Greek? This is fir Linux );
<Rohan7> Try to me nice to eachother now ya hear!
<Rohan7> Or we will have to snak you good :)
<CrazyM4n> So, I may have accidentally replaced most of my packages with 32 bit versions
<CrazyM4n> What do I do to get the old ones back? I haven't removed them with autoremove yet
<washuu> I try to be nice and I'm sorry for my typos
<Rohan7> washuu: do you also like tigers and cats ?
<Rohan7> We like those
<washuu> I like cats. I preger them to dogs. Dogs suck!
<Rohan7> !We love you too
<ubottu> Rohan7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<washuu> *prefer
<ashley01> i've got even bigger problems than i thought
<ashley01> the music is no longer working on the old supported version
<daftykins> is that to do with that change you made?
<ashley01> no, havent gone the gpu driver change yet
<Rohan7> washuu: I like you washuu. Now lets see if anyone is beeing an ass. We dont like those.
<ashley01> i purged openttd 1.4.3
<ashley01> reinstalled 1.3.3
<RustyShackleford> is there a way to make alt+tab behave normally?
<washuu> dissing asses? Not so joyfuf...
<RustyShackleford> I'd rather not have to alt+grave to switch between instances of the same program
<Rohan7> 0xDEADB33F ill always be there for you as well. Love this one.
<CrazyM4n> So I just reinstalled all of the original packages, and hopefully everything will ok in the end <3
<Anon> Anyone here
<Rohan7> Let us know if anyone is beeing bad to you and we will kick your ass. Meanwhile we will be known as "Swedes" :)
<washuu> I have no no
<tommyfun> You’re crazy, man.  but you’d probably not notice the difference
<ashley01> I already have timidity installed (for playing MIDI files), but still no luck
<Rohan7> we dont like injustices
<washuu> problems with my OS in the moment
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Once I'm in the grub command line, how do I get a terminal again?
<washuu> CTRL-F/ helps
<Rohan7> ashley01: We still have those BBS running..
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: 'e' key for edit mode, arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and replace these terms with the term "text", ctl+x to continue  the boot process.
<Anon> What wime zone do you guys use.  I have always used Lima because i did not see one near me before I got annoyed.   I could not find one close.\
<washuu> CTRL-F7
<Anon> CTRL+ALT +1
<Rohan7> http://modp3.mikendezign.com/
<ashley01> Rohan7: BBS for what?
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: grub menu, 'e' key for edit mode, arrow down and across to "quiet splash" and replace these terms with the term "text", ctl+x to continue  the boot process.
<ashley01> god damn netsplit
<tommyfun> what just happened?
<Anon> Ctrl+ALT+f1 <- Exchange the f1 for f7 to get back
<Rohan7> ashley01: wE LIKE COMPUTORS :)
<Rohan7> Ok ?
<washuu> Another netsplit, jo?
<Rohan7> Ashley a girl or not ?
<ashley01> no haha
<Rohan7> Bot ?
<ashley01> it is both a male and female name, but I am actually male
<Rohan7> :)
<tommyfun> I hope you’re from england
<ashley01> I'm from the UK, yes
<Rohan7> Aww, fecked up gihangstah braud :)
<tommyfun> what’s the difference between Will Smith and Scotland?
<tommyfun> Independence day
<ashley01> ooooooooooo
<logikos_> I'm looking for a way to convert a bunch of mac fonts to .woff and .ttf for use in web
<Rohan7> Poontang
<Rohan7> :)
<tommyfun> yeah, your english
<tommyfun> you’re
<Rohan7> thonggy ?
<tommyfun> it’s like 4 am there
<Rohan7> 5
<tommyfun> hardcore
<Guest76560> Hey There, I am trying to get ubuntu on my MacBook Pro 8-2, I followed some online tutorials and ended up ruining my MBR, I have done a fresh install of OS X now, does any one know of any good tutorials that will help my not make the same mistake again?
<Rohan7> tommyfun: See Hardcore... like jumpstyle or hardcore styles ?
<ashley01> 4 am for me
<Aldryk> Bashing-Om: lightdm gives me a login screen, but the same problem occurs..
<Anon> sudo chown/
<Anon> ^ Don't actually type that in you will regret it :P
<tommyfun> What town, Ashley?
<somsip> !mac | Guest76560
<ubottu> Guest76560: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest76560> thanks :)
<RustyShackleford> so I installed unity-tweak-tool. Apparantly the setting I need to set is "Flip through windows in the switcher"
<Rohan7> All over the worlds: I like them all: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJ_zOeYV5s
<RustyShackleford> For some reason I can't set it to Alt+tab
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: earlier did you -> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools <- to rest unity ?
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: yes
<ashley01> RustyShackleford: isn't it set to Alt+Tab by default?
<Rohan7> Thats from Bersica Italy. Very good showdown
<RustyShackleford> ashley01, nope. The default is "Start switcher"
<RustyShackleford> I'm trying to set this up so that alt+tab will switch between instances of the same program too
<ashley01> oh I see what you mean now
<ashley01> mine is disabled too, but I can switch between windows
<ashley01> do you have Alt+Tab for start switcher? that works for me
<ashley01> oh sorry
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: And when you try to start lightdm from terminal, there are no errors reported ? to give us a hint of what the problem is ?
<ashley01> re-read your replies
<RustyShackleford> ashley01, yep. I tried disabling that, and I still can't set "flip through windows in the switcher"
<tommyfun> RustyShackleford: what’s the output of echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ashley01> RustyShackleford: just found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/168265/how-do-i-disable-or-change-the-alt-shortcut-to-switch-between-multiple-win . It claims there is a big in compiz that causes this.
<ashley01> oh that is for Ubuntu 12.04, my bad. Not sure if it will still work
<RustyShackleford> yeah I saw that and thought the same thing
<RustyShackleford> i guess I could try it
<RustyShackleford> tommyfun, "ubuntu"
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: ok, running it with -d, it seems like it starts the session and it quits immediately
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Err, no, that was the greeter
<Rohan7> Swedes are the ones who invented intercontinental trade. We where also Vikings long before some others thought it was cool to say they where in fact the coolest peoples on earth ... We all know that my ancestors where ;)
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: I do not know, but, might try (RE-)installing the desk top ?
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Already reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: And unity..
<phunyguy> Rohan7: it would be really great if you could stick to support in here.
<Rohan7> What does it mean when your toe, next to the big toe is equal in length ? ... Youre a roman. And i like it
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: I am all out of ideas ... Anyone else ??
<daftykins> phunyguy: ty sir
<daftykins> that was driving me spare.
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Thanks, no worries, it certainly ran me out of ideas.
<Aldryk> I think last time I "fixed" that but reverting to earlier versions of some packages.
<RustyShackleford> well i screwed around with compiz's settings
<RustyShackleford> now it will ONLY switch between instances of a single program
<RustyShackleford> i suppose I can get used to the default way haha
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: One can always check the condition of package management -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C < - looking for errors.
<RustyShackleford> or pick a new DE. I dunno
<prime2_> test
<cbdj> Seen
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Actually, update of the packages is what got me into this trouble in the first place :/
<Aldryk> Thats whats so annoying. Its the newest version of Intel Graphics drivers or newest opengl or something.
<trelane> how do I disable dhcpv6?  Its ignoring the option in network config
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Well, updating will not get ya into trouble, but what you installed might ! .. Run the commands and let's see where the problem lies .
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: ok, updating a bunch of packages..
<BuntuTech> i have created a (fantasy) ubunut COA sticker
<BuntuTech> i wonder if i can submit it to the ubununt art staff
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Great .. leter rip .
<BuntuTech> what is the name of the dev channels for here?
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: ok, executed them all, got no errors
<Aldryk> Bashing-om: Why are we expecting errors from apptitude though?
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: the -f switch is to try and "fix broken, dpkg -C  is "audit" .. No errors at all, then we are looking at a config issue. Can you log into the gust account and it is fuly functional ( as proof what we have here is a config issue) .
<Bashing-om> guest*
<Aldryk> No, guest account gives me the same problem
<casey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZd8gT50ir0
<cbdj> hm
<Bashing-om> Aldryk: Above my skill set,  anyone else with ideas ?
<CrazyM4n> So I built wine with some patches
<CrazyM4n> But it didn't work
<CrazyM4n> And I can't uninstall it with apt-get purge wine
<CrazyM4n> So how should I go along uninstalling it?
<daftykins> hah, enjoy
<daftykins> in ubuntu we use packages. you did your own thing... you're left with that :)
<CrazyM4n> DD:
<CrazyM4n> Okay, well seirously though, where are executables when you build it?
<CrazyM4n> I can just delete the wine executable
<daftykins> try 'which wine'
<SchrodingersScat> is make uninstall a thing?
<CrazyM4n> Crap, forgot about make uninstall
<daftykins> don't guess. you don't help anyone
<CrazyM4n> thanks
<daftykins> oh it is XD
<daftykins> hilarious
<CrazyM4n> and yes, which wine also helped
<SchrodingersScat> so the build completed, it just didn't work how you thought it would?
<CrazyM4n> Yes
<CrazyM4n> also, it says "no rule to make target uninstall"
<CrazyM4n> I'm in the folder with the source
<SchrodingersScat> welp, can try a which wine and see if that helps you at all, but like daftykins said you're kind of in your own territory
<CrazyM4n> Definately
<CrazyM4n> If I just delete this wine executable
<CrazyM4n> Then reinstall it from scratch
<CrazyM4n> it should be a-ok
<daftykins> might have to remove it from your path too
<CrazyM4n> how do I force a reinstall of a package?
<daftykins> apt-get install --reinstall package
<CrazyM4n> eh, still broken
<CrazyM4n> ;;
<daftykins> define broken
<CrazyM4n> It's telling me that there is 7 packages not being updated
<CrazyM4n> Which I can't
<CrazyM4n> wait
<CrazyM4n> I say "sudo apt-get purge wine*" and it shows me every package on my system
<CrazyM4n> And I nearly pressed y
<CrazyM4n> got it; I had an old version of wine installed
<CrazyM4n> ugh
<hipitihop> I'm on an existing install of 12.04 and HDD has been installed on new mobo an Msi H971AC with HDA Intel, ALC892 adio hardware , I can't get audio over HMDI and through headphones etc it's all ver choppy and grabled sound. Am I bes tto upgrade to latest LTS or is tha tunlikely to help
<ki7mt> Ok, I may be having a senior moment here, but I thought package deps that are in the Recommends section are not installed by default, is that not the case?
<daftykins> hipitihop: unlikely
<ki7mt> And yes, I know about apt-get install --no-recommends .. but I need to limit that activity in the debian/control file.
<hipitihop> daftykins, thanks, I also am struggling with space so I would have to have had played with partitions to accomodate the upgrade... Any suggestions ? or am I up against a bit of a brick wall with audio over hdmi
<daftykins> hipitihop: about the partitioning or?
<hipitihop> daftykins, to get the existing install to route audio via hdmi, the video is fine (btw this is a mythbuntu distro) aplay --list-pcms shows lots of options but none specifically say hdmi
<daftykins> hipitihop: are you trying to say you want to hear HDMI audio and headphones audio at the same time? 'cause i don't even know if you can
<daftykins> aplay -l would be more relevant
<daftykins> but i don't really trust these media respins
<hipitihop> daftykins, no, I simply want audio over hdmi, the box connects to my tv, video is fine
<hipitihop> daftykins, aplay -l gives card 1: Intel_1 [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog] & card 1: Intel_1 [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]
<daftykins> yeah no idea then
<hipitihop> daftykins, aplay --list-pcms gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/8490245/
<daftykins> hipitihop: kernel ver?
<hipitihop> daftykins, 3.2.0-69-generic
<daftykins> ancient then
<daftykins> you should boot a live session of mythbuntu and see if it works
<hipitihop> daftykins, Is it easy/possible to switch to later (latest) kernel on this ?
<daftykins> do as i suggested
<hipitihop> daftykins, ok will go look for latest mythbuntu livecd thanks
<daftykins> hipitihop: but that'll probably be on a different ubuntu version, that won't be a good test :D
<hipitihop> daftykins, sure, but if we can establish here is a mix that will work with my hardware then that is probably a useful datapoint ?
<daftykins> whichever way you want to go, sure
<daftykins> i'd have preferred to know if 12.04 works out of the box :>
<hipitihop> daftykins, shortest route for it to just work :-)
<daftykins> *nod*
<hillary> Hi all, after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 LTS my laptop cannot display desktop icons.What do i do
<cfhowlett> hillary, check your screen display resolution settings
<hillary> How do icheck now there is no where to click?
<hillary> cfhowlett: i mean how doi go about it
<cfhowlett> hillary, settings > Display > ...
<hillary> cfhowlett: ok let me check
 * hipitihop downloads latest 14.04.1 amd64 mythbuntu iso
<hillary> cfhowlett: The screen is blank without any icon to click for settings. Only the label ubuntu 14.04 Lts is showing in the bottom
<cfhowlett> hillary, *that* is abnormal ... I'm on xubuntu so my environment is different.  Ask again in channel.  Someone will know
<hillary> ok
<hillary> After i upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to lts to 14.04 lts my laptop screen cannot show any icon. It start well but it cannot load icons. How do i go about
<snadge> i just download 2.2gb of ubuntu updates in 5 minutes :D ... hello 14.10!
<squinty> hillary: just a quick thought as I am heading out here again...  might want to take a look at installing   unity-tweak-tools
<daftykins> snadge: 14.10 talk is in #ubuntu+1 thanks
<hillary> squinty: how do i do that?
<Terabyte> hi, other than bintray, does anybody know of any private deb repository providers?
<daftykins> we don't support PPAs and thus don't advise them
<x_root> hello, i just did "sudo service lightdm --restart"
<x_root> is possible that any program is still running?
<x_root> or all of them were closed in the process?
<daftykins> all dead
<x_root> thanks daftykins
<phunyguy> daftykins: we do support PPAs, if it is the way to get things done, and it is probably not good to speak for an entire channel.
<phunyguy> daftykins: one thing to keep in mind is: we are not Canonical.  We are Ubuntu community support.  If YOU don't support PPAs, that is fine, but please stop speaking for the entire channel with that.
<daftykins> phunyguy: maybe helping the user is more of a priority than correcting me?
<phunyguy> maybe correcting you now will help the user later.
<daftykins> doubt it
<phunyguy> noted.
<cfhowlett> ppa factoid "WARNING: PPAs are unsupported ..."
<phunyguy> does that specify the Ubuntu IRC community?
<phunyguy> or Canonical?
<Terabyte> thanks phunyguy i wanted to say that but didn't want to be kicked.
<Terabyte> There is a difference between "support, endorsement, recommendation" and just telling somebody what's out there.
<Terabyte> i'm not looking for somebody to endorse anything, I'm just looking to know if there are any private deb repo providers out there. otherwise i'm going to have to build my own and I don't really want to do that.
<John_smithson> Hello. Im new to IRC. may one of you show me around?
<SchrodingersScat> !freenode | John_smithson
<ubottu> John_smithson: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<John_smithson> ok thank you
<SchrodingersScat> John_smithson: You're welcome!
<John_smithson> so....can i axis any "channel" through any "network"?
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | John_smithson
<ubottu> John_smithson: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<SchrodingersScat> but no, different networks would have other channels, your client may support multiple networks
<John_smithson> this till defiantly take some time.
<SchrodingersScat> patience can get you a long way
<mehdi_> hey guys how can i ssh to my pc from anywhere?
<somsip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<eeee> mehdi_: do you have sshd running?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<eeee> somsip: ? :D
<mehdi_> eeee, u mean service sshd status?
<mehdi_> eeee, i dont have ssh servive
<mehdi_> eeee, sshd: unrecognized service
<daftykins> mehdi_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<XHTBMTFYFB> hello
<dumbuser> hi there,  I'd like to press a button and have all my external hard drives shared with my entire network.  I do not care about security and I do not want to use a text editor, i want a big dumb button that makes things work
<dumbuser> I like that you can right click on things and hit "share",  except the part where that doesn't actually work.
<dumbuser> currently i share things with my wife using a thumb drive, she sits right next to me on a standard windows machine, so  thats a good sign that samba is terrible and should die a horrible death of a thousand agonising config edits
<phunyguy> dumbuser: http://kimbriggs.com/computers/computer-notes/linux-notes/samba-setup-guide-ubuntu.file  <---- no security
<eeee> ubuntu - bringing family together :)
<__unik> eeee?
<phunyguy> also http://archive09.linux.com/whatislinux/118625
<dumbuser> thanks phynyguy,  problem being that requires all the shared files to be in the home directory.   I have 20 terrabytes to share and a 100gb home ssd
<phunyguy> that most certainly does not have those requirements
<phunyguy> you can share folders from anywhere on the filesystem
<phunyguy> (as long as you have administrator access, which is required, home folder or not)
<dumbuser> you're a good sort phunyguy
<phunyguy> also "big dumb buttons" get folks in trouble.
<dumbuser> i do wonder why it needs all this text though,  i would have thought htiting share and saying to let anyone access it would have achieved that goal
<phunyguy> I am not sure there.  I suspect that it is still avery new concept, but editing smb.conf and changing the security level will help you.
<phunyguy> a very*
<dumbuser> eh, that didn't actually work, still getting the same "you do not have permission"  error from windows side
<phunyguy> sorry, maybe someone else will come along soon that can help.  I have to go for now.  They can show you how to read some logs, and figure out wjy it won't work.  Just be patient.  Goodnight.
<phunyguy> why*
<eeee> are you pressing the guest access option?
<eeee> ( @ dumbuser )
<dumbuser> urgh, patience.    i just want something that "just works" i have much better things to be doing than trying to reinvent the wheel each time i want to share a funny picture
<dumbuser> yes, guest access
<phunyguy> I suspect there could be an issue where a failed setup is getting in the way, like the windows side has a cached password somewhere and is forcefully trying to use it.
<dumbuser> i know im being thick and ungrateful for a great product which is free, but i just don't get why it works out of the box in windows, and doesn't work in ubuntu.
<okchicken> Something strange just happened
<okchicken> I installed Ubuntu Mate, everything worked great
<okchicken> went to reboot
<speaker1234> I'm trying to set up Apache with wsgi but something's wrong and I cannot get a single log message out of Apache.
<dumbuser> I don't think i have the time for this right now,  thanks for the help, im going to go back to doing more important things and just accept that networking is broken in ubuntu
<okchicken> now my system doesn't recognize a boot loader and it won't start..
<okchicken> I installed using UEFI and was booting in UEFI mode
<speaker1234> okchicken, it's possible that your device name associations have shifted
<speaker1234> in other words, what was sda1 is now something else
<speaker1234> did you configurefstaqb with uuid?
<okchicken> speaker- I have no idea
<okchicken> I did that standard install from a usb stick, encrypted my drive and home folder
<speaker1234> postbin your fstab from that system
<okchicken> speaker - what would cause my device names to change?
<speaker1234> it's a combination of the motherboard and udev
<speaker1234> of course it changes only if there are multiple drives in the system
<okchicken> speaker - I didn't seem to have this problem when I was running Mint 17
<speaker1234> it is no big deal. that is why uuid's were invented
<apk2crx> hi
<apk2crx> anyone?
<okchicken> speaker - ok, so how could i fix it so I can boot properly?
<okchicken> I'm working off the live USB right now
<speaker1234> what you have for discs?
<apk2crx> to fix what ?
<speaker1234> morning apk2crx
<okchicken> apk2- I installed Ubuntu Mate, worked fine
<okchicken> rebooted the computer, and now it won't boot!
<okchicken> I installed with "UEFI" set in the motherboard
<apk2crx> afternoon speaker1234
<speaker1234> okchicken, what do you have for discs in the system?
<okchicken> speaker - what do you mean? Which command should I run?
<apk2crx> any error?
<speaker1234> how hard drives do you have in the system?
<okchicken> speaker - only 1
<speaker1234> ok so it is not likely a drive number change problem
<speaker1234> you probably just need to reinstall grub
<apk2crx> You should use a live system to reinstall grub
<okchicken> can I run grub if I use UEFI?
<speaker1234>  if you boot off of a live system, you should see an option to be off of the hard drive
<speaker1234> yes you can
<okchicken> speaker - ok, which utility should i use to reinstall grub?
<apk2crx> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109464/how-can-i-fix-install-reinstall-grub
<okchicken> those instructions look like for legacy boot
<okchicken> would they work with uefi?
<speaker1234> okchicken, https://www.google.com/search?q=uefi+ubuntu+14.04&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
<speaker1234> says mr google
<Grimlock1182> is ther any editor for indicator in the panel to move from one place to another?
<Grimlock1182> using ubuntu 14.04
<speaker1234> could you try rewarding the question please
<speaker1234> rewording the question Sorry, speech recognition error
<apk2crx> it is very easy to make it in xubuntu.
<speaker1234> apk2crx, how are you on Apache questions?
<kudo> can someone help me to overcome "Could not validate source - Invalid argument" error when I'm trying to copy ubuntu.dmg to usb?
<mablue> any one can give me his phone num and then i give it to amazon for sending pin?!
<apk2crx> Any problem in apache?
<apk2crx> speaker1234
<mablue> my country is not in  list
<utfans05_home> apk2crx: what issues are you having with it?
<mablue> my country is not in  list !any one can give me his phone num and then i give it to amazon for sending pin?!
<utfans05_home> oops, I ment speaker1234
<apk2crx> mablue,for what ?
<speaker1234> I'm trying to configure my Apache server to work with wsgi. The main problem is I get nothing from the server, no response, no log messages no nothing. It's completely silent
<mablue> apk2crx: for regist
<utfans05_home> speaker1234 Firewall opened?
<speaker1234>  shouldn't be a problem because I'm ssh'ing in but let me check
<speaker1234> okay IP tables were disabled
<utfans05_home> if the firewall is not opened for port 80 then you wont be able to connect.
<apk2crx> mablue,my phone number is registered.
<utfans05_home> ok, Is apache actually listening on port 80?     netstat -plant | grep 80
<mablue> in aws.amazun.com?
<mablue> aws.amazon.com
<apk2crx> mablue,yeah
<mablue> ok
<speaker1234> okay it's only giving me IPv6.
<mablue> tnx
<apk2crx> You can call to the Customer Service to solve it.
<speaker1234> pstbinning the config
<apk2crx> mablue
<mablue> apk2crx: I should call to obama to solve it .im from iran
<utfans05_home> speaker1234:  that netstate line should have looked like this   tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      11379/apache2
<utfans05_home> s/netstate/netstat/g
<speaker1234> tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN      6318/apache2
<speaker1234> fg
<utfans05_home> yeah. that's right.
<utfans05_home> Are you using iptables or ufw for your firewall?
<mablue> apk2crx: can u make an acount with your home number an give it pw for me?
<utfans05_home> speaker1234: PM me the ip of the server. I'd like to take a poke at it from the outside to see if I can get some hints.
<speaker1234> not using any firewall and server is on VM on my laptop.
<utfans05_home> oh.... that makes things more intresting...
<utfans05_home> lol
<speaker1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8490949/
<utfans05_home> Inside of the sever if you run    curl -liv localhost what does it return?
<mablue> F**** evry thing is blocked for iran :D
<speaker1234> returns what I expect it should. It shows a normal HTTP response complete with my index.html
<utfans05_home> ok, So you are now trying to get it from outside the vm?
<speaker1234> mablue, maybe you should try using a malware infected USB stick ;-)
<utfans05_home> HEHEHE!\
<speaker1234> utfans05_home, yes I am. It's the same place I'm sshing in from, the host OS
<utfans05_home> Hrm, I'm not sure.
<utfans05_home> That would have to do with how the OS and the VM talk.
<mablue> speaker1234: yeh i use if it need .what is this?
<speaker1234>  
<utfans05_home> mablue: it was a joke since all of iran's nuke refining got hacked due to a malware infected usb.
<speaker1234> it's also joke based on the latest exploit with USB sticks
<speaker1234> utfans05_home and I are too witty for our own good
<utfans05_home> < prior Air Force Intel Analyst :P
<mablue> utfans05_home: but its not true ! some thing is changed when u hear it from israil presedent...
<speaker1234> < current wiseass and UI curmudgeon>
<netlar> I seem to be missing the software updater, how can I get it back?
<speaker1234> **dO'h**
<netlar> Is that the GNOME update manager I see in synaptic?
<speaker1234> I am such an idiot. Localhost is not localhost when you have two different local hosts. :-)
<utfans05_home> LOL
<utfans05_home> I was just thinking that.
<speaker1234> In my defense, I have had a "mild" migraine for two days, went out on a nice date and then came home to email from my ex-wife.
<utfans05_home> fun...
<speaker1234> so my mind wasn't exactly wasn't thinking aboutcomputers. And it's 3 AM again which means I should get to bed since tomorrow is tech support call with mom
<speaker1234> I get to convert her husband's laptop over to Linux *yaaa* and I might even convert her machine to Linuso that my niece will stop messing with it
<utfans05_home> lol
<speaker1234> utfans05_home, thank you for being kind and not pointing out what a total idiot I was. :-) maybe I can return the favor someday
<utfans05_home> Maybe!
<speaker1234> nite all.
<mneuro> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 with AMD proprietary drivers and I am unable to alt tab out of fullscreen games
<netlar> I have removed the evolution-indicator, but it still shows up under the mail notificatoin, how can I get it to stop showing up there
<netlar> Is it safe just to remove evolution?
<OERIAS> Conceal me what I am, and be my aid For such disguise as happily shall become The form of my intent
<jotik> Hi! The Ubuntu mini CD is signed with 437D05B5 (fingerprint 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A  27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5) and C0B21F32 (fingerprint 790B C727 7767 219C 42C8  6F93 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32). Are these valid keys?
<khaya> hi there I am a newbie here
<ilhami> Hey
<ilhami> how do I install Ruby and RubyGems ? :D
<ilhami> sudo apt-get install ruby? :D
<bosco__> Hello, world!
<joar1> having some trouble with the gtx 980. How do I get drivers version > 340?
<eeee> joar1: u mean > 304?
<joar1> the highest version I see for 14.04, locally. is 331
<joar1> eeee: no, 341 is the first with gtx 980 support AFACT
 * joar1 does not have a woking X session
<joar1> [    2.219937] nvidia: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -1
<joar1> that's in my dmesg
<Aaruni> need urgent help
<nestle33> if i installed ubuntu with raid0 on /home but raid1 on /boot and / would that mean that if the raid0 crashes for /home that the OS would still boot and i could still get command line ?
<Aaruni> my log folder in /var/log is eating up 60 GB space. Is it OK for the system to clear it all ?
<nestle33> that/would*
<eeee> 60gb?
<Aaruni> eeee: yes.
<eeee> du -sh /var/log
<eeee> gives you 60gb?
<Aaruni> 36G	/var/log
<Aaruni> but the GUI program "DISK USAGE ANALYZER" says /var/log is 60.4 GB
<eeee> ok that might be due to "disk usage" vs actual size
<eeee> anyways it's pretty substantial
<Aaruni> eeee: OK to delete it all ?
<Aaruni> I've only got 2 GB left in my system
<eeee> no idea
<Aaruni> ._.
<Aaruni> I'm just gonna go for it
<Aaruni> its just logs.
<Aaruni> wish me luck
<cucina> ciao a tutti
<eeee> ok, good luck
<Aaruni> I just did sudo rm -rvf /var/log
<Aaruni> and now I have 5 GB free sapce
<Aaruni> *space
<Aaruni> ._.
<eeee> Aaruni: maybe something is taking the bulk of it? type du /var/log
<eeee> or do find /var/log -size +1G
<ilhami> how to install ruby?
<eeee> Aaruni: wait, you say you did rm-rvf /var/log ? O.o
<eeee> there's actual useful stuff there
<anonymous_> hi
<bazhang> !info ruby | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.9.3.4 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<anonymous_> wer hat bock mit mir und 12 anderen psn yu ddosen
<bazhang> anonymous_, #ubuntu-de
<bazhang> ilhami, install it with the package manager,as everything else
<anonymous_> wer hat bock psn yu ddosen
<bazhang> anonymous_, stop with that, you wont get any help
<As4xk> Hi. I plan to setup software RAID 1 when installing 14.04. How do i get the bootloader and /boot (and everything else that is needed to boot) to be replicated to all disk so that no matter which disk dies, i can still boot the system?
<bazhang> !raid > As4xk
<ubottu> As4xk, please see my private message
<As4xk> Thanks
<ilhami> hello.
<ilhami> how do I install Ruby?
<nestle33> if i installed ubuntu with raid0 on /home but raid1 on /boot and / would that mean that if the raid0 crashes for /home that the OS would still boot and i could still get command line ?
<bazhang> ilhami, I told you how to do that
<bazhang> ilhami, with the package manager
<ilhami> bazhang, I didn't see it.
<ilhami> bazhang, if I had seen it, why would I ask again? dude come on.
<bazhang> ilhami, with the package manager
<ilhami> ok
<ilhami> I got my answer.
<ilhami> but I need to find the right package. is it the one called "ruby" ?
<Grimlock1182> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Fudge> anyone good with networking? using a 10.10.10.0 local network and having probs with bind9
<bazhang> Fudge, try ##networking
<Fudge> just joined thanks
<bazhang> Fudge, there's a bind channel as well
<Fudge> oh thank smate
<bazhang>  /msg alis list *bind* to find it
<theguy312> Hi, I got a directory mounted via bind and theres a  .directory file insied with icon name.  How to get nautilus display this one?
<bazhang> control h theguy312
<theguy312> bazhang: No, I mean to display the icon rather than folder default icon
<theguy312> bazhang: Not the .directory file itself
<bazhang> theguy312, right click properties ? whats the final goal here, please
<theguy312> bazhang: To set icon, if a icon is set via gui it will reset after restart
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I make working copy&paste in a *buntu virtual machine?
<cristian_c> virtualbox
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<bazhang> cristian_c, copy and paste what exactly
<cristian_c> text
<cristian_c> text selection
<brokenboot> I'm on ubuntu 14.04. After an update the system won't boot anymore. I used boot-repair to fix it, it boots again, but as soon as update-grub is run, it breaks the boot process again. The system craps out with busybox prompt, but won't accept keyboard input and I can't see what the error message was due to a pile of errors about tick source
<brokenboot> it's worth pointing out that I am trying to boot with degraded raid1, and I have added bootdegraded=true to my kernel options
<Ice_Strike> Eid Mubarak!
<Vivekananda_y510> I accidentaly did a wrong move:  mv  a  b   but b was a directory but now no more
<Vivekananda_y510> can I get it back
<abcd> hi guys I'm reading some stuff about ssh and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding#Local_Port_Forwarding  it says that I have to use  ssh -L 8080:www.ubuntuforums.org:80 <host> to connect to ubuntuforums
<abcd> what I don't get is where is the adress of the sshd?
<abcd> it says that host is my laptop but if this is my laptop I just would connect to my local sshd???
<josiah14> can people see this?  I want to make sure I'm properly connected - didn't get a confirmation after identifying with NickServ
<abcd> yes
<abcd> at least me
<abcd> or is the laptop not the machine I enter the ssh command?
<Linnak> Hi, I have 3 type of ubuntu in virtualbox. I installed a lot of apps on one of them and I'd like to install all of them on the other two. How can I do that the easiest way?
<josiah14> abcd: thanks
<rom1504> josiah14: you are connected but not identified
<rom1504> hmm
<rom1504> oh maybe you are
<josiah14> rom1504, it's weird, I run /msg NickServ identify <password> and then I just don't ever hear back from the server again like I do on the webchat
<josiah14> is it an irssi thing?
<josiah14> oh, interesting, it split of a private chat to tell me
<abcd> Linnak, http://askubuntu.com/questions/159664/how-to-list-user-installed-applications-not-packages
<Linnak> abcd: Thank. I've just found it
<xeon> hey guys new to irc
<tomatillo> cristian_c: what version of vmware are you using?
<tomatillo> cristian_c: assuming you're using vmware?
<michele_> how to view the applications in linuxstartup?
<xeon> need help to start learning
<Svetlana> Why does removing systemd-* in apt-get result in it saying that it would also uninstall gnome-session?  Gnome-session has nothing to do with startup tools in my view.
<cristian_c> tomatillo, virtualbox
<tomatillo> cristian_c: have you installed the Guest Additions?
<cristian_c> tomatillo, yes
<tomatillo> cristian_c: ok. power the vm off. then click the entry in the vm list in virtualbox and then click settings. in the settings click the Advanced tab. There should be a setting for Shared Clipboard, make sure it's selected as Bidirectional
<Alpy> I know it is illegal but i downloaded a crack of matlab for linux, i tried to download it, but it tells me i can't
<abcd> you better download scilab ;)
<tomatillo> cristian_c: there is also a setting there for drag and drop, if you set that to bidirectional then you can drag/drop files between host/guest as well
<Alpy> scilab does not compile my code
<ibelow> anybody understand russian?
<cristian_c> tomatillo, it's already bidirectional
<cristian_c> tomatillo, copy and paste doesn't work
<Grimlock1182> guys i need help, how to save jpg file in Gimp?
<ibelow> Grimlock file - Export as
<Grimlock1182> ibelow, thank you so much..
<ibelow> nothing))
<tomatillo> cristian_c: what is your host OS? what version of ubuntu is the vm?
<kaffedieler> yes
<cristian_c> tomatillo, lubuntu 14.04 and lubuntu 14.04
<tomatillo> cristian_c: ok. uninstall the Guest Additions in the vm. then open a terminal in the vm and run sudo apt-get install make gcc linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<tomatillo> cristian_c: then reboot the vm, reinstall Guest Additions and try it again
<cristian_c> tomatillo, ah, ok
<cristian_c> tomatillo, I've uninstalled them, but they exist yet
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sudo rm /etc/init.d/vbox*
<bipul> Hello, I am unable to install any packahes via command line http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492011/
<abcd> Alpy, looks like there is a trial version http://matlab.en.malavida.com/linux/  but sounds like you have to contact the distributor???
<michele_> how to view th estartup applications?
<abcd> Alpy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/78488/how-do-i-install-matlab
<abcd> you could also try to install it using wine (if you have a valid win version and a valid serailnumer/license of course)
<abcd> or if you have the ressources virtualbox->win->matlab
<abcd> http://www.mathworks.com/web_downloads/request.html
<AleksejsM> Hi, so after 6 months I decided to release-upgrade in hope that ubuntu programmers have finished "programming for dummies" courses
<bipul> Can any one help me. I am unable to install any packages via terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492011/  Also I am getting this messages on my terminal whenever i try to update http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492051/
<AleksejsM> But they haven't, and wifi doesn't work again
<AleksejsM> I'd like to know how it's possible, that wifi works even on install time on 12.04, but doesn't work at all on newer 13.10
<AleksejsM> Anyone?
<abcd> bipul, maybe you need java, cause it says "java command not found" ???
<bipul> abcd: But java is already being installed. And what installation has to do with java?
<abcd> bipul, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11237872/java-command-not-found
<azizLIGHT> i need some help with nvidia graphics? i installed ppa xorg-edgers and used "additional drivers" to load the newest nvidia drivers from the ppa (340.32). latest driver for my geforcegtx  770. it loaded fine but i have flickering all the time randomly on parts of the screen
<azizLIGHT> newest drivers from nvidia itself is 340.46 though
<bipul> abcd: Yes i have searched that issue, but it does not resolve my issue.
<azizLIGHT> advice?
<abcd> bipul, when you enter cat /etc/environment   do you get more than one line?
<abcd> is there something containing java?
<abcd> bipul, what does sudo update-alternatives --config java output?
<HadesWatch3r> Which file system is best for use with an  SSD, I've heard that BTRFS is very good with SSD's?
<ikonia> just use the default file system provided by ubuntu
<ikonia> which is ext4
<HadesWatch3r> ikonia thanks for the reply.
<Surendil> lvm is also an option
<ikonia> lvm is not a file system
<ikonia> so it's not an option for "what is the best file system"
<azizLIGHT> what things do we need to do for an ssd
<ikonia> nothing
<ikonia> an SSD is just a disk
<bipul> abcd: This is the output for " sudo update-alternatives --config java " http://paste.ubuntu.com/8492200/ Between I have shortouted my issue by commenting on 2 line inside /etc/environment I got to know from here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texinfo/+bug/1311548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311548 in texinfo (Ubuntu) "13.10 to 14.04: package install-info 5.2.0.dfsg.1-2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New]
<azizLIGHT> doesnt it need trim or whatever
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: it doesn't "need" trim, you can use trim if you want though, ubuntu should auto detect this now in the current distro
<azizLIGHT> so how do i tell if i got it setup or not
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: you will see it  in the mount options
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: ahh but im using luks though
<ikonia> then you won't be using trim
<azizLIGHT> so i hve a /dev/mapper in mount
<ikonia> /dev/mapper is just a pointer to a device
<azizLIGHT> isnt that bad
<ikonia> you will still see the options in "mount"
<azizLIGHT> im using a luks partition... and then lvm insie the luks
<ikonia> right ?
<azizLIGHT> with lv for each mount point
<ikonia> so ?
<azizLIGHT> but i dont see /dev/sda6 (my luks partition) or any /dev/sda mounts besides /dev/sda2 (/boot/efi) and /dev/sda5 (/boot)
<ikonia> I don't see your point
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> logical volumes and device mappers are still device files that you mount
<azizLIGHT> i dont see /dev/sda* with trim anywhere
<ikonia> again so what ?
<azizLIGHT> i want trim
<azizLIGHT> is it possible
<ikonia> then you need to confiugre luks to allow trim support
<ikonia> which is not out of the box as it weakens encryption
<azizLIGHT> hmmm
<azizLIGHT> its not recommended?
<ikonia> I didn't say that
<desperate_joe> hello everybody
<azizLIGHT> is it difficult
<ikonia> depends on your abilities and knowledge
<ikonia> before you do anything I'd ask myself an honest question "do I need encyption on this disk"
<ikonia> then move forward from there
<azizLIGHT> i already got it all setup
<ikonia> most people I've found personally encypt disk without reason other than wrongly thinking they need encyption
<azizLIGHT> the encryption
<desperate_joe> looking for a cross platform (ubuntu - android)to create a library including ebooks and real books
<ikonia> and with encrypting the disk, they make more problems for themselves
<azizLIGHT> the encryption setup wasnt too bad
<ikonia> I didn't say the setup was
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: Calibre
<ikonia> however it can create problems (such as you are finding now) later down the road
<azizLIGHT> hmm
<azizLIGHT> what other problems can happen
<desperate_joe> calibre works on android?
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: this is research you should have done before encypting your disk
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: That I don't know, I've used it on Windows and Ubuntu. Why would you create the library from android anyway? :)
<azizLIGHT> yea most guides go over pros/cons but theyre not considering ssds, at least the guides i read
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: so again, I'd go back to the question of "do I really need encyption" then move forward from there
<desperate_joe> because i have 500+ books and i want to scan them and intigrate them in the program, knowing always when in a bookstore if i have that book or not
<Zaitzev> Ah, I see what you mean
<desperate_joe> i have 5000+ ebooks, and 500+ paper books, so the objective is to make 1 central database
<ikonia> desperate_joe: would you not do that in a web app ?
<ikonia> then reference the web site from the ubuntu or android device
<desperate_joe> don't understand what you mean ikonia
<Zaitzev> You COULD read up on Calibre and see if it has any feature that allow you to do so. I know Calibre has a content server with which you can connect (and presumably by some magic use with a scanner)
<Zaitzev> OH! And I just read on their page: Support for Android phones and tablets :)
<geirha> There are already databases on the net that contains titles and images of books. You just need to plot in the ISBN number.
<Zaitzev> crap, nevermind. I assume that is just compatibility in terms of connecting to and syncing etc.
<Zaitzev> geirha: And with a scanner you can scan a barcode which transfers the ISBN into the text field on that search page
<markc> would anyone care to "sponsor" a bug report for me please?
<ikonia> markc: sponsor ? you don't need to sponsor things
<markc> the "bug" is that roundcube should not depend on apache when nginx is already installed
<ikonia> markc: just raise the bug,
<desperate_joe> i've been looking in google play, and there's calibre cloud and calibre sync
<markc> ikonia: how? if you mean by using apport I don't have it or python installed on my servers
<nevermoreraven2> um what does google play have to do with ubuntu?
<ikonia> markc: is this bug for ubuntu or debian
<nevermoreraven2> that's offtopic guys
<desperate_joe> i'm looking into a program that can be used in both
<desperate_joe> calibre
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: I assume those are related to the management of the books themselves, but they might have a search function. Either way, Calibre is one of the best book management software out there, imo.
<markc> ikonia: I have no idea, I went to install roundcube and it depends on apache when I already have nginx installed, that to me seems like a bug
<Zaitzev> I've used Calibre to edit and sync with my ipad - I too have a ton of ebooks :p
<ikonia> markc: are you installing it on ubuntu or debian
<markc> ikonia: ubuntu 14.04 and 14.10
<desperate_joe> @zaitev: how did it work on your ipad? what did you download? calibre cloud or sync?
<ikonia> markc: ok, so log a bug in launchpad.net against the package
<nevermoreraven2> ubuntu 14.10 is out?
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: Nothing, I upload books from the pc software right onto the ipad
<ikonia> nevermoreraven2: not yet
<desperate_joe> and can you use your program on the ipad to scan and add paper books?
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: No no, I don't have any app on the ipad
<markc> ikonia: thanks, I guess I have to sign up for yet another account... that's why I was hoping someone already familiar with launchpad would "sponsor" this bug
<desperate_joe> ok, i see
<ikonia> markc: no-one will or should log bugs for you - it's your bug/your problem you need to take ownership of it
<Razzeeyy> guys what's wrong with ubuntu input method since like ubuntu 13.10? when I'm on russian layout some apps like stop reacting to keys so as if they now recieve a text-wise keypress itself not a keycode or something... that wasn't happening before till recent ubuntu releases I believe it has something to do with input method
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: I have ebooks added to Calibre that I have edited (metadata, filenames etc), then uploaded to the ipad. I'm just reading them on the ipad. You would have to look into the android apps and see if they provide what you seek :)
<markc> ikonia: hard to believe it only affects me, anyone runnign nginx will have the same problem... maybe nginx is not that popular with ubuntu folks... anyway, point taken
<desperate_joe> i understand... do you think it is possbile what i want? an integrated library?
<markc> ikonia: up till now I've always avoided the issue by installing roundcube from upstream, this time I thought I would at least alert someone
<Zaitzev> desperate_joe: Calibre being so advanced and feature rich, I can only assume.
<markc> ikonia: thanks for your help
<nevermoreraven2> what happened to gobuntu?
<pin> hi
<pin> hi
<GPenguin> hello, is there a dedicated channel for ufw related questions?
<pin> what ?
<pin> gpenguin.. where are you come from
<somsip> !ot | pin
<ubottu> pin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<desperate_joe> @zaitzev: installed both calibre and calibre sync, but i can't seem to make a connection, and the sync is really only to access your ebooks on a wireless device
<GPenguin> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<desperate_joe> so it is really lacking the option to insert paper books
<GPenguin> i assume the silence means it is okay to ask ufw related questions here
<GPenguin> is it possible to mix ufw with iptables rules (e.g. from fail2ban)?
<chalcedony> GPenguin, hi :)
<Rohan_14> Hello I am working on a simple management project it requires to upload file from user but i dont want to store their uploaded files on my main server is there another cheap option for that thnks
<GPenguin> what about DNS? i see in no example how you handle DNS when you block incoming
<somsip> GPenguin: is this essentially a ufw question of a Fail2Ban question?
<somsip> *or
<desperate_joe> Zaitzev?
<GPenguin> i ask if the fail2ban rules work when you use ufw
<ikonia> GPenguin: that makes no sense
<ikonia> fail2ban rules work when they pattern match
<ikonia> if you are blocking access, they will never hit the service to hit the logs to pattern match
<GPenguin> ikonia: could you refrain from making offensive comments?
<ikonia> GPenguin: there is nothing offensive in what I said
<GPenguin> if you fail to grasp the sense it does not mean i make no sense
<GPenguin> now cut it off
<ikonia> GPenguin: no, what you ask doesn't make sense
<GPenguin> let others help who care
<ikonia> as fail2ban depends on pattern matching logs
<ikonia> if you are blocking access to a service it will not hit the logs so fail2ban can't pattern match
<GPenguin> it uses iptables and i want to know if ufw interfers with other programs that use iptables direclty
<ikonia> GPenguin: fail2ban doesn't interact with ufw - it interacts with fail2ban
<ikonia> sorry it iptbles directly
<ikonia> so it won't cause a problem
<GPenguin> testing my nerves again. alright. anybody else?
<ikonia> ufw is just "fronting" iptables
<ikonia> so iptables is still the netfilter firewall, so it wo'nt cause a problem
<GPenguin> why the whole drama instead of posting that last line?
<ikonia> there is no drama
<GPenguin> shove your ego to the door and keep it out
<miaw> hi there
<miaw> well i have a question  , How to permanently delete the guest account from ubuntu login ???
<ahmet> slm
<ahmet> heyyy
<ahmet> sanane
<miaw> Help please i folowed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04 but after rebooting i keep getting black screen and it says lightdm failed to load
<miaw> I am using Lubuntu !
<Ben64> miaw: what exactly did you do
<miaw> <Ben64> i fixed it by undoing what i did from  the recovery mode , but can you plaese showme the right way to remove the guest account permanantly , thanks *
<desperate_joe> how to scan barcode with webcam in ubuntu and make a database?
<ActionParsnip> miaw: you can hide the entry in lightdm
<ikonia> desperate_joe: that's a pretty big quetion
<ikonia> desperate_joe: thats more about application development
<ikonia> desperate_joe: thats not a one stop answer
<desperate_joe> i think it is more as in connecting maybe 2 existing programs?
<miaw> <ActionParsnip>  can you explain more or give me a link where i can follow steps  thanks
<ActionParsnip> miaw: http://www.puppychau.com/archives/130
<ActionParsnip> miaw: how long did that take me to find?
<ikonia> desperate_joe: right, so they have to be aware of each other, you need to find hte program first before asking "how to do it"
<desperate_joe> maybe first question: can i scan barcodes with webcam in ubuntu and which program to use?
<ikonia> desperate_joe: scan is just a photo
<ikonia> desperate_joe: so "yes"
<ActionParsnip> miaw: searched the web, like...1 minute tops....
<pavlos> desperate_joe, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/zbar-tools/
<miaw> <ActionParsnip> link isn working  i already followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/451526/removing-guest-session-at-login-in-ubuntu-14-04 but didnt work
<ActionParsnip> !info zbar-tools | desperate_joe
<ubottu> desperate_joe: zbar-tools (source: zbar): bar code scanner and decoder (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10+doc-9build1 (trusty), package size 22 kB, installed size 93 kB
<ActionParsnip> miaw: did you log off to test
<miaw> ActionParsnip> I rebooted and then i couldnt  login
<ActionParsnip> miaw: http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/24/hide-disable-guest-remote-login-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz3FB85leoY
<miaw> <ActionParsnip> I didnt log of i rebooted , could that be the cause
<ActionParsnip> miaw: what is the output of: car /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> miaw: reboot will work too, lightdm reloads and rereads the config
<ActionParsnip> miaw: http://www.tejasbarot.com/2014/04/24/hide-disable-guest-remote-login-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/#axzz3FB85leoY
<desperate_joe> zbar does not work... it just opens the cam, and works like a cam
<ActionParsnip> Oop
<miaw> <ActionParsnip> it asks for a  passphrase
<ActionParsnip> desperate_joe: did you read how to use it?
<ActionParsnip> miaw: yes, thats your login password for sudo to work....
<desperate_joe> you use it in a terminal, and it makes a picture of what you are holding in front of the cam
<ActionParsnip> miaw: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/08/lightdm-how-to-disable-user-list-or.html
<ActionParsnip> desperate_joe: it also decodes things according to the web, did you read he man page or guides online?
<desperate_joe> there is a list of commands in the terminal
<miaw> <ActionParsnip>  ok i"ll try those link thanks
<pavlos> desperate_joe, did you read the man page for zbarcam ?
<desperate_joe> i used the commands as appeared in the terminal
<ActionParsnip> desperate_joe: http://fitzcarraldoblog.wordpress.com/2012/10/05/installing-and-using-zbar-in-linux-to-scan-bar-codes-with-your-webcam/
<ActionParsnip> desperate_joe: if you research an application rather than trying to guess you will succeed more.
<elohimswagger> Hello, I'm having issues untarring a tar.gz file with both tar xvzf and gunzip. Verbose output shows the files in the tar but these do not exist in the dir as they should be.
<elohimswagger> Any help? Thanks!
<elohimswagger> Any ideas? Anyone?
<ikonia> elohimswagger: please show me the output of the command "ls -la filename.tar.gz"
<elohimswagger> That will prove problematic. I'm attempting this on an isolated machine and communicating here on a separate device.
<elohimswagger> I will give relevant output that seems useful. Uno momento.
<ikonia> elohimswagger: give me the full exact output - or not at all
<elohimswagger> Sorry, I will attempt as expediently as possible.
<ikonia> elohimswagger: there is no rush
<ActionParsnip> elohimswagger: install unp and use unp on the file, unp will extract nearly anything
<ikonia> elohimswagger: (use a pastebin if it's a few lines long output)
<ahmet> ok
<ahmet> nasılsın devrım
 * ActionParsnip reckons unp should be installed by default
<elohimswagger> Also problematic. The regarded machine is not networked. I'm running forensic analysis on it.
<elohimswagger> Otherwise I would.
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, agreed , luv unp
<g0th> hi
<g0th> where can I find collections of usable images?
<g0th> like walls/etc
<g0th> huge collection
<bipul> I am looking for a some help regarding testdrive testing ISO images.
<g0th> for a game
<ActionParsnip> g0th: google image search.....
<OerHeks> http://opengameart.org/ and tons of websites more
<g0th> I think sprites is the name
<g0th> thanks OerHeks
<delphus> salut à tous
<cfhowlett> !f | delphus,
<cfhowlett> !fr | delphus,
<ubottu> delphus,: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<ActionParsnip> demahum12: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<demahum12> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<freon> what is the right way to install  virtualbox in ubuntu , and to get the same features the the windows virsion like USB support ???
<ActionParsnip> freon: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> demahum12: do you mean the default workspace per application, or the one that shows after logon?
<freon> <ActionParsnip; and which one work better vb or vmware workstation .. ??
<demahum12> ActionParsnip, as the question from the link says, the one that shows after logon.
<OerHeks> USB is an option in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> freon: the question is nonsensical
<ActionParsnip> freon: meither is better than th other. If one was, nobody would use he inferior product and die out
<ActionParsnip> freon: both systems have advantages so both exist
<freon> ActionParsnip> does virtualbox-ose support usb ?
<steve__> Looking for help with Ubuntu and Java with my Firefox.  Java and Flash worked.  It doesn't anymore without me changing anything
<ActionParsnip> freon: yes
<steve__> Anyone wanna help?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: does it show ok in https://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp
<freon>  <ActionParsnip> thanks : )
<cfhowlett> steve__, USB supported on virtualbox-4.3
<cfhowlett> steve__, eeks! sorry @ freon
<ActionParsnip> steve__: what is the output of: java -version; cat /etc/issue
<steve__> ActionParsnip, I'm going to do a pastebin with what "java -version" gives me brb
<ActionParsnip> freon: your "which is better" question makes as much sense as "which is better, coke or pepsi?"
<steve__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8492785/
<ActionParsnip> freon: neither is "better", people have different requirements and tastes, so both are fine
<ActionParsnip> steve__: and the output of: cat /etc/issue
<steve__> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> steve__: the webupd7
<ActionParsnip> steve__: the webupd8 ppa lets you install oracle java easily, use tab and enter to accept the license
<steve__> ActionParsnip, That "Ubuntu 14.04.1 ..." thing is what cat /etc/issue give me
<ActionParsnip> steve__: plus it will be enabled in your browser for you :)
<Ateist> Hi, who can help me? I have a problem with USB scancode reader, and I'm new in linux.
<steve__> ActionParsnip, Where do I find that webupd7 or webupd8 ppa ?
<steve__> Ateist, What is the question?
<ActionParsnip> steve__: its webupd8, you'll find it easily online....
<steve__> Ateist, Because all I find in your post is a declaration that there is a problem
<Ateist> Yes, it scans not full barcode, everytime one number is missing.
<Ateist> In windows everythink is OK, but in different ubuntu versions same problem.
<Ateist> For example: I get 5449172 instead of 54491472
<Ateist> or I get 885697000016 instead of 8856976000016
<ActionParsnip> Ateist: is the an option you can add to the command to tweak its behaviour?
<Ateist> It can be programmed using printed barcodes. And it is allready configured as we want it to work.
<Ateist> No any application or command.
<Ateist> on same PC (2 different PC-s) under windows everythink is OK
<houserockr> Ateist: I could imagine that drivers for such devices need to be calibrated. maybe you need to do that for the linux driver, too.
<ActionParsnip> Ateist: it must be or you wouldn't get the functionality
<ActionParsnip> Ateist: I suggest you report a bug
<Ateist> I'm new in linux, how can i  calibrate a driver?
<houserockr> Ateist: what device are we talking about?
<Ateist> cypherlab 1070
<Ateist> cipherlab 1070
<steve__> ActionParsnip, I think I did the right thing about webipd8, but it doesn't work.  Should I have added ppa somewhere in the repo setup?
<houserockr> Ateist: I couldn't even find linux support on the manufacturer's website
<steve__> brb
<houserockr> Ateist: how did you perform a scan?
<Ateist> I open leafpad, and try to scan a coca-colas barcode usind the device.
<ilhami> Guys
<ilhami> your OS is giving me problems
<ilhami> really big problems
<Guest69735> where is the default folder for sharing file via bluetooth?  I sent some images from  my phone and not sure where they went
<houserockr> Ateist: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BarcodeReaders ?
<ilhami> can anyone assist me ?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, that resounding silence is us waiting for you to state the actual issue so we might be able to assist.  ms. cleo has the night off, so be comprehensive in your description.
<ilhami> I am trying to install ruby and rubygems but encounters errors all the time.
<ilhami> It won't let me install rubygems.
<cfhowlett> ilhami, "errors" = ???
<ilhami> 2 sec.
<cfhowlett> !paste | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ilhami> https://dpaste.de/FG3b
<ilhami> :D don't worry . I got it.
<Ateist> houserockr: Idid, I tried sudo modprobe usbkbd, But no success
<ilhami> My goal is to install jekyll btw.
<cfhowlett> !info jekyll
<ubottu> jekyll (source: jekyll): Simple, blog aware, static site generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (trusty), package size 30 kB, installed size 190 kB
<ilhami> yeah I tried that.. didn't work. Let me try again. :)
<ianorlin> if I have / on an ssd and /home on an hdd and I run sudo fstrim / does that end up running fstrim on my hdd?
<ilhami> 2 sec.
<ActionParsnip> ianorlin: trim wont work on platter based drives
<cfhowlett> ilhami, from terminal: sudo apt-get install jekyll                     and report issues
<houserockr> Ateist: I just read that usbkbd is deprecated
<ilhami> https://dpaste.de/SWxh
<ilhami> same error cfhowlett
<houserockr> Ateist: if you do a lsusb on the console, do you see the device?
<cfhowlett> ilhami, OK, try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ianorlin> but will running fstrim on / in this setup damage anything or it will just ignore that there is a platter at /home
<cfhowlett> ilhami, followed up jekyll installation
<jotik> Hi! The Ubuntu mini CD is signed with 437D05B5 (fingerprint 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A 27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5) and C0B21F32 (fingerprint 790B C727 7767 219C 42C8 6F93 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32). Are these official Ubuntu GPG keys?
<Ateist> I did dmesg | grep usb
<steve__> ActionParsnip, Same problem.  Here's a pastebin to help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8492868/
<Ateist> and got vendorid:0745, deviceid:0000
<ilhami> cfhowlett, same problem.
<cfhowlett> ilhami, ... grrr
<ActionParsnip> steve__: what is the output of: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<ilhami> Errors were encountered while processing: rubygems E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mgolisch> ilhami: you installed ruby manualy or something?
<Ateist> lsusb answer:   bus002, device003: Id 0745: 0000 Syntech information co; ltd
<ilhami> mgolisch, I tried but it didn't work. :D
<ActionParsnip> !find gem1.8
<ubottu> Package/file gem1.8 does not exist in trusty
<steve__> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8492882/
<ilhami> haha  I messed something up for sure :D
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: what is the output of: ls /usr/bin/gem*
<ilhami> I will be back in 5-10 minutes. I am sorry guys. I will hurry.
<ActionParsnip> steve__: why are you adding lines manually to sources.list? Remove those lines dude
<steve__> ActionParsnip, Which lines?  I am a bit of a nOOb at this
<ActionParsnip> steve__:  the last 2 lines you added for webupd8, didnt you?
<steve__> ActionParsnip, I thought you suggested that I add webupd8 to solve my java and flash problems
<ActionParsnip> steve__: then you are pro enough to know what you did, so "bit of a nOOb" doesnt mean anything here, that PPA is also for themes. Did you even read what you added!?
<steve__> I thought that I had copied what I had read when I looked for webupd8
<ActionParsnip> steve__: delete the lines you added then save the new file and follow this guide
<ActionParsnip> steve__: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<ActionParsnip> steve__: its 3 commands, done. Lots of guides have this easy solution. Use TAB and ENTER to accept the licemse
<steve__> ActionParsnip, Wish me luck.  I think I did a bad thing when I removed java with the intention to re-install it ... before I came to the room.  Brb once I get around to following your instructions
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, /usr/bin/gem1.9.1
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: ok, run: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gem1.9.1 /usr/bin/gem1.8
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: then retry
<ilhami> I think that actually worked :D
<ilhami> what a genius haha
<ilhami> let me see if jekyll works now.
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: if it works, please report a bug stating that a symlink is needed
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, when I run this command: "jekyll new myblog"  I get this error.
<ilhami> https://dpaste.de/RFTM
<ilhami> I am following the guidelines on their site btw.
<ilhami> http://jekyllrb.com/docs/quickstart/
<rebs> so ive now spent like 3 hours trying to get an internal drive to automount on startup. am i being daft and there is some really easy way to do this? whenever i edit fstab i get mounting errors on startup, but if i let automount do its thing, the disk works just doesnt autoload on startup
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: not something I use, maybe the symlink isn't enough of a fix. Are there any bugs reported. If not please report one
<ianorlin> this is why you make a backup of fstab before editing it so you can restore from backups
<rebs> its only one line i changed...
<rebs> i had recently formattted the drive i was starting from square one
<yahyaa> can anyone suggest a very good easy to use backup utility for kubuntu or Ubuntu!
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, I think the version of jekyll I have is old.
<Wulframn> rebs: what kind of drive is it and let's see a paste of that fstab for starters.
<azizLIGHT> when will CVE-2014-6277 be patch
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<aaruni|osx> support for OSX | Ubuntu dual boot also provided here?
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: maybe, but the one from the repos should work with the other packages
<Wulframn> aaruni|osx: for the ubuntu part, yes
<aaruni|osx> Wulframn: can I just get a new partition, install Ubuntu precise along with OSX, and expect it to mutli-boot properly?
<rebs> its a newly formatted / patrtitioned ext4 drive Wulframn :  /dev/sdb1 /media/data ext4 defaults 0 1
<Wulframn> aaruni|osx: they need their own, separate positions. If you install ubuntu after OSX it should dual boot smoothly.
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, I have version 0.11.2.. there is version 2.4.0
<ilhami> hahaha
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2014/CVE-2014-6277.html "we don't consider this to be
<OerHeks> mdeslaur> a critical issue requiring immediate attention."
<ubottu> GNU Bash through 4.3 bash43-026 does not properly parse function definitions in the values of environment variables, which allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code or cause a denial of service (uninitialized memory access, and untrusted-pointer read and write operations) via a crafted environment, as demonstrated by vectors involving the ForceCommand feature in OpenSSH... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6277)
<azizLIGHT> ...
<aaruni|osx> Wulframn: no need for anything like rEFIt ?
<azizLIGHT> OerHeks: thanks for looking that up
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: may be able to find a PPA
<OerHeks> yw
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Wulframn> aaruni|osx: I don't use OSX so I am uncertain. I'll double check what resources I can and you can always ask the room in general in the meantime.
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: I suggest you report a bug if the version in the repo is dead
<aaruni|osx> ActionParsnip: have any idea on my issue?
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, never reported a bug before.. haha I will also need to learn that.
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: I don't use Apple garbage, sorry
<aaruni|osx> hmm
<nevermoreraven2> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<ActionParsnip> ilhami: ubuntu-bug packagename
<nevermoreraven2> how do I solve that problem??? ^^^
<nevermoreraven2> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<jotik> Hi! The Ubuntu mini CD is signed with 437D05B5 (fingerprint 6302 39CC 130E 1A7F D81A 27B1 4097 6EAF 437D 05B5) and C0B21F32 (fingerprint 790B C727 7767 219C 42C8 6F93 3B4F E6AC C0B2 1F32). Are these official Ubuntu GPG keys?
<nevermoreraven2> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<Wulframn> aaruni|osx: it's not personal. :-P
<nevermoreraven2> how do I solve that problem??? ^^^
<OerHeks> aaruni|osx, maybe the mactelpages are any help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages  i do not use mac either
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | jotik
<ubottu> jotik: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<aaruni|osx> Wulframn: I have a similar reaction to mac. Setting up buntu and OSX for sister.
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: could use virtualbox
<aaruni|osx> OerHeks: Some pages say to use rEFIt, some don't
<aaruni|osx> hence the confusion
<jotik> ActionParsnip: no info there about mini ISO nor GPG signatures.
<aaruni|osx> ActionParsnip: on 2GB ram in today's world?
<ilhami> ActionParsnip, should I update this manually then?
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: sure, use Lubuntu. My VM at work uses about 256Mb
<aaruni|osx> ActionParsnip: but not OSX. Ram usage is always at 1.99GB
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: sounds like a great OS, yikes
<Wulframn> aaruni|osx: seriously?
<aaruni|osx> Wulframn: yes. its too bloaty
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: could install ubuntu to usb and boot that when you want to use ubuntu, shove it in
<Wulframn> that's a great idea
<OerHeks> jotik, md5sums are here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Wulframn> then the OSX behemoth isn't chugging all the RAM
<Glycan> Hi, I'm trying to recover file and hopefully fix a Lubuntu system. I try to boot Knoppix off a flash key and it fails saying: "/init: line 975: mount: not found" twice, then "/init: exec: line 1033: /sbin/init: Input/output error". What chan should I go to?
<OerHeks> ans SHA1
<aaruni|osx> ActionParsnip: not phor me, mate
<aaruni|osx> its for nub sister
<jotik> OerHeks: ok, but GPG the keys?
<confusedDev> looking for someone willing to guide a confused software dev through the world of wireless networking in linux (setting up home pc with a (NETGEAR) wnda3100 => ubuntu 14.4 (tahr) I have ndis and installed drivers...issue is with signal strength 0 / power light off on the wireless adapter pls pm if you can help
<ActionParsnip> aaruni|osx: isnt MacOS doing what is needed?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: recover what file?
<OerHeks> jotic those keys are not GPG are they ?
<aaruni|osx> ActionParsnip: she likes Ubuntu from my ubuntu box. and OSX is too resource hungry
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: my music library, my notes, my projects...
<Glycan> s/file/my files/g
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: is there not a backup?
<Glycan> not an external one, no
<Glycan> well, not for certain things, anyway
<Glycan> Normally booting my Lubuntu system says something about I/O errors, falls into fsck, which raises a bunch more errors that I do not understand "failed command: READ DMA.... error: { UNC }", ending with "fsck / [275] terminated with status 4"
<jotik> OerHeks: I need to know what are the proper keys used to sign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/SHA256SUMS.gpg and the like. These seem to use different keys than used for normal Ubuntu releases.
<ses> Hi
<ses> Can anyone help?
<Guest81363> I reseted my MBR how can i now again boot into Linux. Im dual bootin with ubunut and win7
<ilhami> "never ever make install as root" why?
<jotik> ses: Maybe. Please just ask your question.
<Glycan> ~Can, uh, someone help me or at leas ttell me where to go?
<jotik> Glycan: SATA disks with cables? Faulty cable perhaps?
<Guest81363> Im not geetin the boot options.Im not gettin Grub anymore.
<jotik> Guest81363: booting directly to Windows now?
<Glycan> jotik: huh? this is just a kinda old laptop
<Guest81363> Yes im bootin directly to WIN now. Thing is i couldnt boot to win7 and reseted the boot with TOOL DISK. Now i dont get grub.
<jotik> Glycan: Such errors usually mean a faulty hard drive or cable or the like.
<jotik> sry all, got to run now.
<Guest81363> Can anyone help about that?
<Glycan> yeah, I'm assuming I screwed up my HDD somehow. I was kinda hoping someone would explain how to get fsck to run properly enough to fix whatever the problem is
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: why not?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: what if the drive IDE or moror failed, where is your data?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: cant be very important
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: think about it...for once
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: heres what you are basically asking "I didnt think to backup my data and now I need you guys to dig me out of this easily avoidable situation. A usb hdd of a few hundred gigabytes cost pennies but I didnt bother. Can you please help"
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: boot the the ubunu livecd an mount your partition then copy data to an exteenal storage. You now have a backup. Reinstall the OS and restore the backup
<ActionParsnip> Guest81363: you can reinstall Grub to the MBR from Ubuntu live Cd
<Alpy> okay i am getting this error message on the terminal ' Unterminated quoted string' on the terminal, how i solve it?
<Guest81363> With what Guest 813.
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: use liveCd. Bit easier
<Alpy> *how do i solve it?
<ActionParsnip> Alpy: is it when you first launch the terminal?
<unopaste> ActionParsnip you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> jotic i think you look at the wrong place for gpg/md5sum
<OerHeks> jotic https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD and compare it with the output of md5sum mini.iso
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: once you have restored the data to the new install every now and then, make another copy of the same data and any new data in the same location.  If the data changes a lot do this every few days. If it changes rarely do it once a week
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: all of my actually critical stuff is online anyway; this is out of nostaliga. A live USB doesn't work. Booting in recovery mode, I can not mount the partition. I cannot boot into a live USB to reinstall. I would also really like to fix that computer.
<Alpy> ActionParsnip no. I have this .iso file that i mounted using fuseiso. When i ran the install file in it gives me that error message.
<ActionParsnip> Alpy: oh god not wubi
<ActionParsnip> Alpy: wubi has not been developed for 2 years and is abandoned
<Alpy> ActionParsnip what is wubi?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: liveCD will allow you to fsck the partition which may resolve the issue
<cfhowlett> Alpy, wubi is the wu tang clan of ubuntu
<Glycan> Why would a liveCD would if a live USB doesn't?
<Alpy> okay?
<Glycan> Alpy: as far as I remember it's a way to install ubuntu into a partition directly from windows
<Alpy> I'll be honest, i am trying to install Matlab a cracked matlab
<ActionParsnip> Alpy: when you run the installer in Windows for Ubuntu, its a dead application called Wubi. You don't need fuseiso or anything like that, you need unetbootin to make a bootable USB device or to burn the image to CD
<cfhowlett> Alpy, on help for piracy = ask elsewhere
<Alpy> cfhowlett okay, but where?
<cfhowlett> Alpy, no idea
<Alpy> Thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: the usb and cd methods are the same difference.  Lunux sees them as  file systems, the physical media is moot
<energies23423> anyone here familiar with disabling UEFI on a Windows 8 PC so I can install Ubuntu and have GRUB load up?
<loa> hello, i have file /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf , which contains code which i don't need in my installation i need something like this in .asoundrc http://pastebin.com/z03igJak how i can get this work? What is right way? I need remove that file or what?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: the fact your system wont boot cd or usb implies there is a larger issue than the install. Did you try resetting your bios to defaults
<loa> Now i just renamed that file, but i am interest if that file will reappear after system upgrade for example?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: if you wanted to reinstall any OS it wont be possible, even if you wanted to wipe all data and reinstall
<ActionParsnip> loa: searh for it in packages.ubuntu.com
<Alpy> okay, i give up piracy. Are there any alternatives to matlab?
<ActionParsnip> !matlab
<ubottu> MATLAB is a high-level language and interactive environment that enables you to perform computationally intensive tasks. More info and install instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<cfhowlett> Alpy, there was one listed on the ossalt site - wait 1
<ActionParsnip> Alpy: not sure, could just buy matlab....
<loa> ActionParsnip, it is pulseaudio package. so?
<Glycan> It pretty clearly says that there are errors on the hard drive, but fsck fails to fix them. How is this releated the BIOS?
<Glycan> And yes, I've realized that
<cfhowlett> Alpy, "octave"
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: the bios boots the chosen device with he hardware settings, so it releates. Its worth a try....
<Alpy> cfhowlett i tried to work with octave, it doesn't let me compile some stuff
<Glycan> Um, I missed a message if anyone was writing to me
<cfhowlett> Alpy, xcos
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: the bios boots the chosen device with the settings in the bios setting how things work. Its worth a go
<cfhowlett> Alpy, read the suggestions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=700767
<meadhikari> Hi guys, I installed tightvncserver how do I allow multiple user login, please help
<cfhowlett> Alpy, old link, I know.  sorry
<cfhowlett> Alpy, http://www.wseas.us/e-library/conferences/2012/Vouliagmeni/EDUCIT/EDUCIT-19.pdf
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: the boot progress successfully gets past GRUB and everything. If there was a problem with the BIOS settings that wouldn't of worked...
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: what are they connecting to do?
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: then why can ypu not boot usb?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, xfce4, currently only root can connect but I want other user to be able to go to their own desktop
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: are the clients Linux based or Windows?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, Linux based using vncviewer
<Glycan> I can boot it - I get past the unetbootin bootloader and see the Knoppix startup screen and all - it just doesn't work past that
<cfhowlett> Glycan, knoppix?  what the hey?
<ikonia> ?
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: ok and what would the users doing when they get connected to the server?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, their own session
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: tried the Ubuntu liveCD?
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: yes, what will they do in that session?
<Glycan> cfhowlett: a specicially live system that I like a lot...
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, They would use the GUI
<cfhowlett> Glycan, no problem but .. you'd be happier and get support in knoppix channels. not supported here.
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: yes to achieve what? Web browse? Manage files?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, yes their own individual x session
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: you arent answering he question
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, I found a json like config for each user but where would I write that I am really confused, Please help
<Glycan> cfhowlett: knoppix chans are completely dead, but this isn't about knoppix not working, this is about not getting into an lubuntu install and fsck not working. Knoppix is a tool I've tried to solve this problem
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: im after the specific hings they will do once they get connected via vnc
<cfhowlett> Glycan, noted
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: does the ubuntu livecd boot ok?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, I currently have no idea on what they would be using apart from normal GUI stuffs
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: they have thinhs on their client systems, surely?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, why would what gui app they use matter, I am confused
<Glycan> I've never had an ubuntu livecd
<Glycan> I don't really have CDs
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: then how did you install ubuntu?
<helpMe> hello guys!
<helpMe> good morning!
<Guest7623> need help
<Guest7623> i have ubuntu 14.04 precise
<Guest7623> w/ unity
<ashley01> Is daftykins here? I managed to fix my problem earlier!
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, I was looking for some config so that each user could login to their own x-session with ip:<different number>
<Glycan> ActionParsnip: usb
<Guest7623> and i'm trying to set up a VPN connection
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: because people use vnc for all sorts of stupid crap and when they actually tell me what they are doing there is usually a faster and more secure option to what they are using vnc to achieve
<ActionParsnip> Glycan: ok does the ubuntu livenusb boot ok?
<Guest7623> but the input fields are greyed out
<astroduck> Hi! I was trying to zip a folder without compression using `zip -r -0 foo.zop foo` but du gives different size for the zip and the folder (https://dpaste.de/At4A). Why's that so?
<Guest7623> and i've searched the web
<Guest7623> and it seems its a pretty common issue
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, in this case I really need as I don't know the application but just assigned to do it
<Guest7623> anyone familiar w/ this problem
<Guest7623> or can help me
<Glycan> No idea, I guess I'll go try to find one
<Guest7623> been at it for couple of days already
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: you can use ssh with x forwarding. If you configure ssh keys you can have a shortcut to run: ssh user@server firefox
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, I found a json like config file where u write config for each user with different port number but where would i write that. Please help
<ActionParsnip> meaning: the GUI will show on the client but be running on the server,  just like how citrix works
<ashley01> ok guys, I managed to solve a graphical problem I had with OpenTTD by completely disabling vsync. But now I am still stuck with another problem to do with the game's music not playing.
<Guest7623> help with network manager
<ActionParsnip> Guest7367: what is wrong with network manager
<Guest7623> for one
<ashley01> the game uses MIDI files for music and I have timidity installed
<ActionParsnip> ashley01: I believe you need the files from the original game
<Guest7623> i don't get the network icon on the top bar
<Guest7623> and also
<Guest7623> when i try to set up
<Guest7623> a vpn connection
<Guest7623> the fields are greyed out
<ashley01> ActionParsnip: there are alternatives: openmsx and modern motion
<ActionParsnip> Guest7623: please press entee less, you are scrolling the channel
<ashley01> I have downloaded the files but they are not being played
<Guest7623> im sorry, could you explain, don't know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> ashley01: did you put them in the right folder and are they readable by all
<ashley01> the game does it for me because it has a 'download content' option ingame
<ActionParsnip> Guest7623: this isnt IM. Imagine if everyone hammered enter after every other word. It wold make the channel unusab
<ActionParsnip> Le
<Guest7623> ooh, ok sorry guys
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, using vnc is my requirement currently :( you have any idea about json config
<ActionParsnip> ashley01: I thought it would be from the original game files, its how I did it
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: its a horrible solution. No idea sorry
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: if users want a central file server you can use sftp in openssh-server and connect (securely) to their data via SFTP
<ashley01> ActionParsnip: the odd thing is, OpenMSX was working with this game when I installed version 1.3.3, then I tried out 1.4.3 and realised the music didn't work so I went back to 1.3.3 and the music still doesn't work!
<ashley01> I did try the purge option with apt-get too, but still no luck
<rbanffy> Hi follks. I need to get the installed package list and the dependencies each package requires. Is there a Python lib to do that?
<ashley01> I also had a huge problem yesterday where the performance would drop when I expanded the window, but I managed to fix that earlier
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, actually the project is some jenkins stuff where they need to implement a vnc server where multiple user can connect to their own x-session
<loa> ActionParsnip, can you please help me with pulse? how i can disable that file in right way?
<ActionParsnip> Guest7623: if you press ALT+F2 and run: nm-applet , does it run ok?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, is setting up a vnc server where multiple user can connect horrible idea?
<astroduck> help? anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Loa: my sound troubleshooting is poor. Never had an issue with it
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: imho its not very graceful
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, Thanks a lot for your time :)
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: surely the client systems have web browser functionality...?
<loa> ActionParsnip, but i think you skilled in package managment under ubuntu, how do you think if pulseaudio package will be update, it will install again that file?
<g_rmz> I have a problem installing Ubuntu, can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Loa: search http://packages.ubuntu.com if it is part of a package then it will be reinstated with updates, otherwise no :)
<ashley01> anyone know of a channel in freenode where I can ask about sound/MIDI related problems
<ashley01> unfortunately there is no one in #timidity
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: wont they have a web browser installed on their systems, to use that?
<meadhikari> ActionParsnip, I am in a position where I can not question that but just implement it :(
<ashley01> I FIXED IT!
<ActionParsnip> meadhikari: I see, are there YouTube guides for it maybe?
<rasteroid> i have two different bluetooth keyboards, one old and one new, and using trusty i get keys repeating even when i'm not using the keyboard. any thoughts?
<ashley01> I FIXED BOTH OF THEM!
<ActionParsnip> ashley01: wtg!
<ashley01> graphics problem was fixed by disabling vsync, music problem fixed by making a false->true change in a cfg file
<Dylan> What was the server where people are able to upload pictures to show them to everyone here?
<Dylan> I want to be able to show a picture to ask my question.
<ashley01> an image file equivalent of paste.ubuntu.com (text file)?
<ashley01> im not sure but would be interested myself
<Dylan> I got help here before and someone told me to post images to a certain server in order to help me with my question.
<Dylan> Oh well, I guess I can use my own server. Just a minute.
<cfhowlett> imgur
<Dylan> imgur! Thank you!
<ashley01> oh i thought you meant something that requires no sign-in
<ashley01> x)
<Dylan> http://imgur.com/FeZWTI4
<Dylan> I just upgraded to 14.04 and my "Run Program" program has a really small space to see my programs in. Anyone know how to fix that?
<Dylan> "Run Application", excuse me.
<g_rmz> my installation freeze everytime when the DVD image is loading, someome have the same problem?
<eeee> Dylan: try to press the arrow on the left
<Dylan> eeee: Made it worse
<eeee> press it again
<Dylan> same problem.
<ashley01> it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1374945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374945 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Trusty) "Known applications list box is very small" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Dylan> ashley: Thank you. Let's see if I can get it working here....
<Dylan> ashley: When I use this patch, do I just run the .sh file?
<Dylan> ashley: I apologize in advance, my Linux knowledge and understanding is like patchwork.
<ashley01> same here, i know a few things here and there
<Dylan> So should I just run the .sh file in the patch?
<ashley01> hang on i'll check it myself
<ashley01> is that the only file in there?
<Dylan> No there's a ton of'em.
<ashley01> check the README file
<Dylan> http://imgur.com/pUjNtVO
<ashley01> ye, your best bet is to check that README file because i dont have a clue
<OerHeks> read the HACKING :-P
<Dylan> Hm. The Readme says to open an INSTALL file, but I'm not seeing one.
<Dylan> Oof, this is getting complicated.
<Dylan> Alright, so the first thing it's tell me to do is run "./autogen.sh", and when I do in the terminal it's telling me to install gnome-common first.
<Dylan> Am I going about this the wrong way or do I need gnome-common?
<OerHeks> Normally i would say yes, install gnome-common but i have no idea what patch you are using
<Dylan> This patch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/1374945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374945 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu Trusty) "Known applications list box is very small" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<OerHeks> ehm, for trusty it is applied in the proposed repo
<Dylan> Repo means?
<OerHeks> repository, open softwarecenter> top panel > edit > sources
<OerHeks> oh forget that, that is for unity
<Dylan> Yea I'm using Gnome. Could never get comfortable with Unity.
<OerHeks> just open softwarecenter > etc > sources
<OerHeks> and then 3th tab updates
<namrata> Quit
<Dylan> I'm there now.
<Dylan> "Pre-released updates"?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, = beta
<Dylan> Right, but is that the one I want?
<cfhowlett> Dylan, it's beta.  you break it, you fix it.
<Dylan> Ick.
<OerHeks> that is where that fix is applied, so up to you. also 14.10 is fixed
<pthagnar> hello. is there a canonical way in ubuntu to run missed cron jobs / do them asynchronously a la https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/cron#Asynchronous_job_processing
<Dylan> Is 14.10 released already?
<cfhowlett> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download | Release announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Real_Zean> hello.
<Real_Zean> I've a problem with ubuntu
<pthagnar> [i.e. this should run at 00:01 every day but if the computer is switched off then, at the next opportunity]
<Real_Zean> I've boutgh and chromebook
<Real_Zean> totaly remove chromeos
<Real_Zean> and install ubuntu
<Real_Zean> Now all works well excepts my touchpad
<Real_Zean> how fix it?
<OerHeks> Real_Zean, what chromebook exactly?
<kudo> Why ubuntu 14.04.1 is "no mountable file systems"?
<Real_Zean> (I've Toshiba Chromebook cb35-a3120)
<Real_Zean> the fisrt toshiba chromebook
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<tsr> Zean, can you see the touchpad if you run  this in the terminal: cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<Real_Zean> I've test many fix for the acer chromebookbut doesnt't work for me
<Real_Zean> mmh
<Real_Zean> many many things :D
<Real_Zean> I copy on the paste
<Surendil> `saiu11
<Real_Zean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8493487/
<kudo> Why ubuntu 14.04.1 is "no mountable file systems"?
<Real_Zean> my touchpad worked well with chromeos
<Real_Zean> (I've removed because I don't like it)
<Real_Zean> (I can't see Touchpad, Synaptics, or Mouse -> my touchpad isn't supported?)
<cfhowlett> Real_Zean, I see no touchpad listed.  entirely possible it's unsupported
<Real_Zean> on Archlinux there are a chromebook linux kernel
<Real_Zean> not in ubuntu?
<tsr> Ok, well you could try another mouse, if that works, it's probably an incompatibility with your hardware
<Real_Zean> (worl well with another mouse)
<Real_Zean> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/?O=0&K=linux-chromebook for archlinux
<OerHeks> Real_Zean, heh, it will work when kernel 3.17rc1 comes out ( in 14,10 i think) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296534 see last comments
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296534 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad of Toshiba CB30 not detected or working at all" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> affects cb30 and cb35
<Real_Zean> I've cb35
<Real_Zean> so cool
<Real_Zean> I migrate to 14.10 :D
<cfhowlett> Real_Zean, wait for the release
<OerHeks> 2 more weeks ...
<Real_Zean> unstable? I know..
<Real_Zean> :D
<szx> hi guys, I'm running an upgrade to ubuntu 14.10 and it appears to be stuck at "Replacing config file ...", what should I do?
<cfhowlett> szx, it's beta...unsupported here.  ask #ubuntu+1 *OR* wait for the release
<OerHeks> szx, join #ubuntu+1 # for support untill release
<szx> ok
<phix> Why isn;'t webmin in repo for?  Is there something beter ?
<ikonia>  phix we've been over the webmin thing 10,0000 times
<cfhowlett> !webmin | phix
<ubottu> phix: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ikonia> phix: /join #debian
<ikonia> oops
<Acronymous> hi
<Acronymous> ACRONYMOUS
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<cfhowlett> Acronymous, ask your support question
<phix> ikonia: I wasn't here when you went over it
<phix> ikonia: I am here now so refresh me
<ikonia> phix: you've been in this channel many times
<ikonia> you're not new.
<phix> ikonia: Correct, but this is the first time I have heard about webmin
<phix> ikonia: Any similar tools available?  I want to allow clients to restart certian services if they hang (as they tend to do in Ubuntu)
<ikonia> none that I would recommend
<phix> (Asterisl for example)
<phix> oh, should I use fastCGI and django?  of suPHP?
<phix> of = or
<ikonia> should you use ??
<ikonia> this is for paying clients ??? you should have an idea of what YOU should use
<ikonia> if you're putting clients on this stuff, you should not be randomly/blindly asking what to use
<phix> ikonia: Well I used ot use webmin but apparantly that isn't supported any more
<ikonia> correct
<phix> so I am asking what the replacement is
<ikonia> there isn't a direct replacement
<ikonia> as the concept is falwed
<ikonia> flawed
<samthewildone> is there a way to disable the top left corner from opening the dashboard ?
<cfhowlett> phix, webmin has been unsupported for ... 3 years I believe?  but the ##linux or #ubuntu-server channels would likely have some recommended alternatives
<samthewildone> using UbuntuGnome
<phix> No one in their right mind would pull a package and not offer a replacement, I mean when debian / ubuntu threw away exim they didn't stop providing a MTU, they replaced it with postfix
<ikonia> phix: yes they would
<ikonia> phix: people in their right mind would pull a broken product and not use a direct replacement if the concept is falwed
<phix> ikonia: The concept is flawed??  allowing non-technically people the ability to restart services?
<ikonia> phix: yes
<ikonia> based on how wide the configurations of distros is
<phix> ikonia: Have you tried to teach a 60 year old how to use SSH?
<ikonia> and the rolling security
<ikonia> phix: I'm not interested in that
<ikonia> I'm interested in the reality of the product being a flaw, so it's dead
<phix> ikonia: but 60 year olds still work for companies that have servers, would you rather they use Microsoft or Ubuntu?
<ikonia> phix: I don't care what they use
<ikonia> phix: they use what's best for them
<phix> so you don't care about usability?
<ikonia> phix: I suggest you focus on finding a solution for your problem
<ikonia> phix: I didn't say that at all
<cfhowlett> !focus
<phix> The whole point of computers if to be an asset / a tool to humans, how can it be that if not everyone can use them?
<ikonia> phix: don't disagree at all
<phix> so what if webmin had it's issues, it was useful for low technical users, before pulling useful packages ubuntu should have a replacement before hand
<ikonia> no they shouldn't
<ikonia> if the concept is flawed -
<ikonia> they pull an at risk product
<phix> Useability is a falwed concept?
<ikonia> or if a replacement does'nt exist
<cfhowlett> phix, webmin was NOT an ubuntu product!  and alternatives exist.  ask #ubuntu-server or ##linux
<ikonia> job done
<phix> flawed*
<ikonia> webmin is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm sure there are different clones of webmin, but if they are as bad, they won't get into the distro
<phix> cfhowlett: I asked for alternatives and I got no response except going somewhere else, how is that helpful/
<ikonia> phix: there are different options, just none I'd recommend, as they all are as bad as each other
<phix> What is wrong with them?
<learts> Hi guys! anyone here than can help me understand backportpackage, pbuild, PPA?
<cfhowlett> phix, so you didn't even inquire of the other channels ...
<phix> cfhowlett: I am going there now, but really this channel can handle it
<ikonia> phix: search the repos for other options, there maybe one there you like (keep in mind the universe/multiverse and their support status)
<phix> ikonia: ok
<cfhowlett> learts, backport is a package that works really well in a later release, e.g. 14.10 and someone kindly works it up for earlier releases e.g. 14.04
<phix> ikonia: You are being slightly helpful now
<cfhowlett> !ppa > learts
<ubottu> learts, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> learts I've no idea about pbuild
<LeartS> cfhowlett: I know that, I proposed a backport (using the command line tool of which I don't remember the name) and now I'm trying to build the backported package to test it.
<cfhowlett> LeartS, then I misunderstood the question ... sorry
<Carl_> What is the command to edit the ports "listening" on ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> ufw ?
<bastidrazor> ports only listen if a service is running on it
<Carl_> I'm running a vncserver and need to have port 5900 listening. How would I do that?
<EriC^^> Carl_: check the config files of the vncserver
<ikonia> Carl_: use the ufw interface to open 5900 and when you start vnc server it will start to listen
<EriC^^> Carl_: i think 5900 is the default port
<mynaras> hello
<mynaras> any ideas on how to set unity to use two X Screens?
<mekhami> i'm having problems installing mysql, removing mysql, basically doing anything with apt-get causes the mysql config script to run even though it's not installed...
<mekhami> errors like this: http://dpaste.com/1MHAEQJ
<Boscop> how can i have a continuous cat, so see appended lines of a file as soon as they are appended by some process?
<arrrghhh> hey guys.  I'd like to install a newer version of gnucash than available from the repo's - I built a .deb file, installed it... but an update knocked it back to the older version.  How can I get the package to 'stick' to the newer version?
<tomatillo> Boscop: tail -f yourfile
<Boscop> thx
<tomatillo> np
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: have you tried dpkg --configure mysql-server?
<mekhami> error - dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<azizLIGHT> how do i snap window left half of screen using keyboard shortcut like in windows you press win+left arrow key
<ikonia> mekhami: do you have any PPA's confiugred or 3rd party packages installed
<mekhami> http://dpaste.com/0P49JN8
<rypervenche> mekhami: You may not be removing all of the packages that mysql installed, such as mysql-common and mysql-libs.
<mekhami> ikonia, i don't really know
<mekhami> ikonia, i'm sure i do for something or other
<ikonia> mekhami: I suspect that's causing a conflict
<ikonia> mekhami: I'd suggest apt-get purge mysql-server
<mekhami> i tried that
<ikonia> mekhami: then apt-get install mysql-server and pastebin the errors you get
<mekhami> ikonia, when i do purge, it runs mysql-server's init script
<ikonia> it should continue beyond that though
<mekhami> it goes from removing mysql-server ... to setting up mysql-server ... to failed
<ikonia> mekhami: please use a pastebin and show the output exactly from apt-get purge mysql-server
<mekhami> http://dpaste.com/1S77G4G
<ikonia> mekhami: lets tidy up, apt-get autoremove
<mekhami> done
<ikonia> mekhami: move /etc/init.d/mysql /etc/init.d/mysql.save
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: sudo apt-get purge --remove mysql-server*
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: do you stop the mysqld already?
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: sudo service mysql stop
<ikonia> mekhami: then apt-get purge mysql-server
<ikonia> d0lph1n98: ?
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: have you stop the mysql server?
<ikonia> d0lph1n98: it's not confiugred
<mekhami> doing apt-get purge --remove mysql-server* seemed to work
<ikonia> mekhami: great
<ckildegaard> How is everyone today?
<mekhami> thanks for the help dudes.
<d0lph1n98> mekhami: done
<michele_> if i want to put an executable program (extracted from a tar) in the applications of ubuntu how to do?
<yecril71pl> I cannot mark text in Launchpad
<yecril71pl> I cannot paste text into Launchpad
<BluesKaj> yecril71pl, are you a member?
<yecril71pl> It depends how you define being a member.
<yecril71pl> I have an account and I have accepted the community guidelines or whatever it is called.
<BluesKaj> yecril71pl, got a launchpad acct? ...is that defined enough?
<netlar> I am getting the occasational freeze when I boot. The keyboard or mouse will not respond and I have to just turn the machine off and start over. How can I check what the problem is?
 * yecril71pl has a Launchpad account.
<loa> is there way to run some commands after upgrade?
<BluesKaj> you hsve to be logged in yecril71pl
<loa> want remove one file which is in package which can be updated in future
<yecril71pl> BluesKaj: I am logged in
<BluesKaj> loa, depends on the file
<loa> BluesKaj, /usr/share/alsa/pulse-alsa.conf
<BluesKaj> yecril71pl, try ctl+c  to copy, then ctl+v to paste
<yecril71pl> BluesKaj: does not work
<ckildegaard> netlar: Are these USB peripherals?
<BluesKaj> loa, what do you want that file to do in the future?
<netlar> ckildegaard: Just my wireless printer
<BluesKaj> yecril71pl, where are you trying to paste, in the search field?
<netlar> ckildegaard: But nothing connected via usb
<mynaras> hello
<yecril71pl> I cannot mark text in webapp-container
 * yecril71pl trying to paste in the search field
<ckildegaard> netlar: so are the keyboard and mouse connected by USB?
<netlar> ckildegaard: No, they are connected with a wireless dongle from logitech
<ckildegaard> Hmm...okay. But that dongle plugs in somewhere to give the wireless interface to your computer, right?
<netlar> ckildegaard: Yes, sorry, it is plugged into a usb port
<ckildegaard> netlar: Okay, first suggestion is to simply try another USB port when it happens. It's probably unlikely, but it could be an issue with that port.
<ckildegaard> If it still doesn't work when you plug it in to a different port, you've eliminated that as an issue.
<netlar> ckildegaard: It is funny, I was on 13.04 I had to use a utility called Solaar to get the wireless keyboard and mouse to work
<netlar> ckildegaard: But when I installed 14.04 as a clean install, did not need that utility anymore, guess ubuntu/linux added sorry for that
<netlar> support*
<ckildegaard> netlar: Yeah, it's possible some drivers were updated or something like that.
<netlar> ckildegaard: Well, I will try using different port next time it does this
<ckildegaard> netlar: Yeah, sorry I don't have any better suggestions. Though that will be a good step to take to eliminate a hardware issue. You have to learn to be systematic about your troubleshooting :)
<Basketball> hey anyone here good with rtcwake
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I'm logged into a remote machine via ssh and trying to push to a remote.  But when I try to push I get an auth error and it doesn't ask for my ssh key password.  How can I get it to prompt me for my key password?  Also, it works fine when I do it physically from that machine.
<JokesOnYou77> Basketball, I've used it before a while ago, what's the issue?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: "push" ?
<netlar> ckildegaard: I did a apt-get autoclean, autoremove and clean, that seemed to clear up the issue, but thought it may be coincidence
<JokesOnYou77> Sorry, should have clarified.  Pushing to git.
<Basketball> JokesOnYou77,  i have rtcwake set up in a cronjob so that it sleeps at midnight and is supposed to wake at 6 am
<Basketball> it sleeps at midnight but never wakes up
<ckildegaard> netlar: Yeah, could be coincidence, but I'd say just keep seeing how it goes.
<Basketball> when i manually wake it the time on the top bar still says 12 am
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: so that sounds like the git server is not configured for keys or your private key is not in the right place on your client
<netlar> ckildegaard: ok, thanks
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, but it works fine when I do the same thing from that machine in person (not ssh).  I think that gnome is caching my credentials somehow and that is conflicting with it
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: I don't htink thats the case
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: check the location of your private key - that would be my first check
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: gnome uses gnome-keyring so it's possible it's not checking your key files in real time for the working session
<loa> BluesKaj, it contains data that i don't like, it screw my own configuration in .asoundrc
<quatrox> Basketball: I think you are running into the issue that the CLOCK_MONOTONIC stops while your computer is sleeping
<JokesOnYou77> Basketball, What time does your bios have?  And is it in UTC?
<Basketball> JokesOnYou77, how do i check
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, I think that's what's happening.  And my keys are all in ~/.ssh/
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: check the location, name and permissions of your public key
<BluesKaj> loa, ok I haven't used .asoundrc for a few yrs
<loa> BluesKaj, anyway it does not matter. i just need some help to get rid of that file.
<loa> BluesKaj, what it is right way delete that file?
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, my private key is in ~/.ssh and is owned by me and -rw  and my .pub is owned by me (both are also my group)  and is -rw and a+r
<BluesKaj> loa rm -rf path to file
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: private key should not be writeable
<JokesOnYou77> not by owner?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: actually - it's fine, my mistake
<JokesOnYou77> yeah
<loa> BluesKaj, but what about upgrade? are not it appear again?
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, I'm still thinking it's gnome.  Because I have no problem when I'm sitting at that machine
<BluesKaj> loa, which ubuntu versionare you using?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: why do you think it's gnome ?
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: gnome has nothing to do with you on the ssh environment
<loa> BluesKaj, ubuntu 14.04
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, because the thing that changes between local use and ssh is access to gnome.  It works fine when I'm at that machine.
<BluesKaj> ok is your audio chip an intel hda, loa ?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: who runs the git server you are trying to connect to ?
<loa> BluesKaj, i can't get that thing. Producer is realtek i think.
<axisys> esc key does not work on this new laptop running ubuntu trusty 64bit desktop.. so far did not find anything in google that addressed this issue.. any suggestion?
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, well this one is github.  But again, it works fine when I do the exact same command when sitting at the machine in question.  To me, that implies that my environment is set up correctly or it wouldn't work at all
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: I agree, but that doesn't suggest gnome is a "problem"
<loa> BluesKaj, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.10.04-20%3A55%3A14.png
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: it either auths on keys or it doesn't auth on keys
<BluesKaj> run aplay -l in the terminal. loa
<loa> BluesKaj, already done, lol.
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: and as the only thing gnome can do is cache your key password, that has no impact on if the machine takes/rejects keys
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, but can it auth on keys when I'm in a non-gui session (ssh)?
<loa> BluesKaj, but why it do matter?
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: it won't try to as you're not using the desktop
<loa> BlueShark, i just don't like that autoinstalled file.
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, I think the keyring may be preventing the key password prompt from showing up
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: github doesn't care about your desktop, it just keys about valid key/password
<yecril71pl> Bug #1377480
<ubottu> bug 1377480 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "no way to selected text in Launchpad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377480
<ikonia> doesn't care where it comes from
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: that seems unlikley
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, ok, but I'm not getting propted for a key password as I should be
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: doesn't mean it's impossible
<BlueShark> loa: Did you mean to highlight someone else?
<BlueShark> Oh, yeah. You meant B l u e s K a j instead
<BluesKaj> loa, why are you using .asoundrc ?
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, the archwiki has a section that I think may address this, could you take a look with me and see if you think it applies here? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_Keyring#SSH_Keys
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, Section: Gnome Keyring dialog and SSH
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: that's interesting, be interesting to try it
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: I don't think that's the problem however it would be interesting to know for sure
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, I have a lead!  While in ssh, if I $ ssh-add -L  I get "Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."  Looks like a clue to me
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: so it is trying to talk to the keyring daemon
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: and that would make sense as that's not configured in the shell by default
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, I think this is the smoking gun, so to speak.  I'm going to give the Arch wiki instructions a shot
<ikonia> JokesOnYou77: certainly looks that way
<yecril71pl> gdb is unable to attach to my process; what gives?
<yecril71pl> /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope is 1; I do not know what it means
<loa> BlueShark, sorry for that.
<BlueShark> No worries :)
<gndlp> hey if I want to use find to search starting at / and recurse all the directories looking for a file what would be the easiest syntax?
<BluesKaj> loa by default ubuntu no longer uses .asoundrc afaik and any issues you have with your audio instead of guessing what the problem might be , just  tell us what is happening or not happening with your audio.
<trism> yecril71pl: read /etc/sysctl.d/10-ptrace.conf
<loa> BluesKaj, i have mixed setup alsa + pulseaudio using dmix, it works well except i need to remove that file.
<loa> BluesKaj, i use such setup becouse of sound problems in wine. I want it to use alsa directly.
<yecril71pl> So it happens I need to run the program under gdb myself.
<loa> BluesKaj, and ubuntu can use .asoudrc i checked this.
<alipoor90> Hi, how I can setup a pptp connection with iproute2?
<loa> BluesKaj, you can check this file /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf
<BluesKaj> ok loa , but i dunno much about audio in wine either , sorry .,..maybe someone else can help you\
<_yesac> Hi, I am trying to get a panel applet to work with gnome-session-flashback. What version of gnome is included? gnome-panel -v doesn't return the expected output
<loa> BluesKaj, =/ i am not talking about sound anymore. i just interest how i can protect my system from appearing that file again.
<loa> BluesKaj, looks like i found another one, here it is /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf.d/pulse.conf
<volkov> Hey, yo!
<alipoor90> Hi, how I can setup a pptp connection with iproute2?
<tuca> salve
<xangua> _yesac: gnome3
<LeartS> _yesac: apt-cache show gnome-panel
<volkov> How are you this evening?
<_yesac> xangua and LeartS Thank you both
<JokesOnYou77> ikonia, So I got it to work.  Unfortunately I have no idea if the archwiki fix helped becasue it looks like it's a problem with byobu/screen :P
<_yesac> it's gnome 3.8
<xangua> sounds like you are using a no supported/no security updates release _yesac
<alessandro> Hi!
<yecril71pl> Where is webapp-container-dbg?
<_yesac> xangua, it's what comes with 14.04 desktop
<xangua> ok then you are fine
<skirlet> hey all does anyone know why i would be having an issue importing a .eps into inscape? i am losing all my color. i am importing a gold vector and it's importing black? thanks!
<mguy> skirlet: http://www.inkscapeforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=797
<skirlet> thanks!
<volkov> Hey, how re you feel this evening?
<xangua> !ot | volkov
<ubottu> volkov: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bmxscott1993> do any one know why when i install ubuntu on a sd card it work but when i install tails linux it do not as well kali linux do the same thing and says isolinux.bin missing or corrupt but not when i install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> bmxscott1993, this is ubuntu support.  ubuntu works for so ... use it.  for tails, kali, etc, ask them for support as they are not supported in the ubuntu channel.
<gndlp> "/alias hideadd eval set activity_hide_targets $activity_hide_targets $-"
<gndlp> "/alias hideclear set -c activity_hide_targets"
<gndlp> "/alias hidelevels.clear set -c activity_hide_level"
<gndlp> "/alias hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes"
<gndlp> "/alias hidelist set activity_hide_targets"
<bmxscott1993> ok thank for the heads up
<trism> yecril71pl: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/w/webbrowser-app/
<trism> yecril71pl: most symbols for packages which do not have -dbg packages in debian are on ddebs
<stefan__> hi all, my ubuntu sound volume is way too loud. I can barely slide the volume till around 10% an it's already really loud. Ideally I want my max volume to be what my current 10%....something like fixing the dB gain from 0 to 100% to new values. Anybody know how I could do that?
<flaburgan> hi
<flaburgan> I need some help to install a printer
<flaburgan> it's a Canon pixma MG3550
<flaburgan> the printer is found and displayed with a green check
<flaburgan> so it looks everything is fine
<flaburgan> but when I try to print something, nothing happens
<flaburgan> ubuntu 12.04 64 bits
<flaburgan> I installed the drivers here: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3550.aspx?type=download&language=FR&os=Linux
<flaburgan> but nothing changed
<flaburgan> the scanner works with scangearmp
<trism> stefan__: I have a pair of headphones like that, in pavucontrol I can control them separately and set them rather low, then just use the volume indicator as normal
<stefan__> trism, ye I tried, but it's still too loud even at 5% or so.....no idea why but its REALLY loud :(
<ct_> Hello
<EriC^^> ct_: hello
<ct_> sup
<EriC^^> nm, u?
<ct_> nm
<ct_> ur using ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ct_> i didn't find alot of apps
<EriC^^> ct_: did you enable the universe repository?
<ct_> how to do that and no i didn't
<EriC^^> dash > software & updates
<ct_> ubuntu softwares sys ?
<EriC^^> there's the universe repository, and the multiverse one (which has copyright restricted ones)
<cfhowlett> and partners
<ct_> in the universal acces ?
<EriC^^> ct_: no go to the software center, press edit in the global menu, and then software sources
<EriC^^> or open the dash and type software, and press on software & updates
<ct_> i did updated the software
<Cyber_Akuma> Does the latest Ubuntu ISO contain memtest86 or memtest86+?
<ct_> u have tiemviewer ?
<cfhowlett> Cyber_Akuma, it does
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<EriC^^> ct_: it has the software sources
<ct_> do u have tiemviewer ?
<EriC^^> no
<ct_> so u can controll my computer and fix it
<ct_> u can download it
<nathanisak> hello world
<krasnayarsk> I just found out about jfbterm. Has anyone here got experience with it? Will it run without X?
<EriC^^> ct_: it's very easy to select the repos
<ct_> I did updated the software
<ct_> i just didn't find some apps
<ZeroDivided> hi, I'm having trouble mounting a directory
<EriC^^> ct_: that has the options concerning software and updates
<ZeroDivided> Keep getting ane error mount.nfs mount point /mnt/server does not exist
<EriC^^> ct_: which updates to check for, when to tell you about it etc.
<ZeroDivided> but it is definently there
<ct_> aaah yes !!
<ct_> what are some Compilers in C programming
<EriC^^> gcc
<EriC^^> it should already be installed
<EriC^^> type gcc --version in a terminal
<EriC^^> ZeroDivided: what is the command you're using?
<ct_> ok
<ct_> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<ZeroDivided> sudo mount SERVER:/path/of/share /mnt/server
<EriC^^> ZeroDivided: are you sure mount handles SERVER: ? shouldn't you be using sshfs or something?
<ZeroDivided> Its actuall an IP address
<ZeroDivided> 192.168.1.249
<ZeroDivided> so mount 192.168.1.249:/home/server /mnt/server
<ZeroDivided> Its an nfs share on an Ubuntu VM
<irrelephant> Hi all. I installed ubuntu-gnome 14.04.1 to a usb flash drive. Is it possible to enable this drive to boot on EFI systems as well as Legacy BIOS?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<EriC^^> irrelephant: just change the bios to efi or legacy
<stefan__> Is it possible to set max pulse volume to something like -40dB instead of 0dB?
<ZeroDivided> So tried adding this to my fstab
<ZeroDivided> 192.168.1.249:/home/stephen 	/mnt/server 	rw,hard,intr 	0	0
<ZeroDivided> sudo mount -a
<ZeroDivided> same error
<ZeroDivided> mount: mount point /mnt/server does not exist
<ct_> what are some  website to study C Programing with exercices etc ? plz
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: What version of nfs are you using? Also, what does "showmount -e 192.168.1.249" show you?
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: And does the directory /mnt/server exist?
<ZeroDivided> yes it exists
<ct_> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ct_> !voice
<IdleOne> ct_: yes?
<ct_> just testing
<ct_> what are some  website to study C Programing with exercices etc ? plz
<rypervenche> ><
<ZeroDivided> stephen@stephen-desktop:/mnt/server$ showmount -e 192.168.1.249
<ZeroDivided> Export list for 192.168.1.249:
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > ct_
<ubottu> ct_, please see my private message
<ct_> ok
<ZeroDivided> It shows /home/stephen
<ZeroDivided> and /home
<ZeroDivided> on the client
<ct_> IdleOne are u human or a boot ?
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: Ok good, so it's exporting correctly. Can you show us the output of "stat /mnt/server" please?
<IdleOne> ct_: last time I checked, half and half
 * Zaitzev wears IdleOne on his left foot
<ZeroDivided> rypervenche no such file or directory
<Zaitzev> sorry, had to say it :)
<ZeroDivided> ...
<ct_> IdleOne ok :)
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: Then /mnt/server does not exist :)
<ZeroDivided> pwd
<ZeroDivided>  /mnt/server
<anon99999> I have a computer that I accidentally formatted the partitions on, now I want to recover the partitions using an Ubuntu live usb, which commands should I run from bash?
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: You can still be in a directory that no longer exists.
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: type "cd; cd /mnt/server"
<ZeroDivided> derp
<ZeroDivided> thanks
<ct_> Someone answer me : what are some  website to study C Programing with exercices etc ? plz
<ct_> 6 dd
<cfhowlett> ct_, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##c
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: Then "mkdir /mnt/server" then try the mount command again :)
<EriC^^> ct_: i'll redirect you to ##c , but with a word of caution, tread carefully
<ZeroDivided> ok its mounted
<cryptodan> http://www.codecademy.com/
<irrelephant> I need to make my ubuntu installation bootable on a UEFI-only machine as well as a Legacy BIOS-only machine. Any hints on what to look for / where to look to make this happen?
<EriC^^> i once saw somebody get butchered for capitalizing Hey Guys!
<ZeroDivided> i'm creatign directories on the server ... so thats working
<ct_> EriC^^ idk the commands to join
<ZeroDivided> I've got it now. Thanks!
<IdleOne> ct_: http://www.cprogramming.com/ Keep in mind this channel is not a one stop shop for any and all support questions. We do Ubuntu support.
<rypervenche> EriC^^: Ha! They are .....case-sensitive....
<ct_> IdleOne Thank you
<ct_> !list
<ubottu> ct_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<razieliyo> hi
<rypervenche> ZeroDivided: :)
<razieliyo> xdg-open seems bugged somehow
<razieliyo> it just doesn't work with anything
<ct_> EriC^^ how to join rooms ? here
<IdleOne> /join #room-name
<razieliyo> does anyone know for a replacement for it?
<ct_> should my name be registered ?
<EriC^^> ct_: yeah, /nickserv register <password> <email>
<ct_> my name is already registred :/
<EriC^^> /nickserv info <nickname> will tell you if it's registered or not
<JasonCX6843> ok i register this one :D :)
<EriC^^> great
<JasonCX6843> ;)
<alipoor90> What is best file level backup solution? I heard tar has some limitations and may corrupt file names etc, do this is true?
<pico1> it is curious. 1700 people  and nobody talks
<pico1> :P
<DJones> pico1: Why is that curious? Its a support channel, all that says is that people don't have support issues
<rypervenche> alipoor90: I have had the best success with rsync.
<cfhowlett> pico1, social channels exist.  this isn't one.
<pico1> aaaa
<pico1> sorry
<rypervenche> alipoor90: rsync with hardlinks that is, so I can have two months worth of backups on my backup drives.
<pico1> I was wrong channel
<pico1> bye guys
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<bmxscott1993> ok this is my problem i using ask ubuntu to help aswell this is the like to the problem i am having http://askubuntu.com/questions/532233/need-help-install-iso-to-a-sd-card-usb-work-with-ubuntu-but-not-kali-or-tails
<cfhowlett> bmxscott1993, this is not the kali/tails support channel.  we don't support kail/tails.
<bmxscott1993> i know but it about using ubuntu to mount the iso
<bmxscott1993> as a live os
<yecril71pl> What should I install to get /build/buildd/webbrowser-app-0.23+14.04.20140428/src/app/browserapplication.cpp
<ikonia> yecril71pl: that path has no relevence to an ubuntu package
<ikonia> yecril71pl: that's a C file
<ikonia> from some 3rd party app
<yecril71pl> What should I install to see source code under gdb?
<demahum12> I'm trying to change default workspace. I have found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace Can anyone help me how to do these things from the first answer?
<yecril71pl> The 3rd party app is actually webapp-container, from Ubuntu.
<trism> yecril71pl: apt-get source webbrowser-app; then use the dir command in gdb to set the path
<ubuntu-user-2498> how can I display a record of what the script utility recorded without all the extranious characters such that it's actually readable?
<trism> yecril71pl: unfortunately our symbols don't include source so you have to fiddle around with dir usually
<cfhowlett> yecril71pl, then it should be in ubuntu repos and searchable in packages
<cfhowlett> !info webapp-container
<ubottu> webapp-container (source: webbrowser-app): Ubuntu web applications container. In component main, is optional. Version 0.23+14.04.20140428-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 31 kB, installed size 160 kB
<EriC^^> demahum12: just use wmctrl to switch to the workspace, add it to ~/.profile
<yecril71pl> trism: what is the right dir command to gdb?
<demahum12> EriC^^, Woah... that's kind a too much to do from once. :D
<yecril71pl> The path /build/buildd is absolute
<demahum12> EriC^^, How do you mean, use wmctrl?
<EriC^^> demahum12: wmctrl is a program that allows you to switch workspaces via the terminal
<trism> yecril71pl: yes, that is the directory on the buildd, that doesn't help us, you need to download the source (however you want, with bzr or apt-get source webbrowser-app), then add the path to that source with dir
<demahum12> EriC^^, so what exactly to do?
<EriC^^> so lets say the command to switch to workspace 1 is wmctrl -o 1,1 , or something , add that line to ~/.profile
<yecril71pl> trism: I have the source in $HOME
<trism> yecril71pl: so if I downloaded the source to /home/trism/webbrowser-app then I would add: dir /home/trism/webbrowser-app/src/app
<EriC^^> ( it will run after you login )
<EriC^^> demahum12: sudo apt-get install wmctrl
<trism> yecril71pl: although cwd is also searched so if you just cd to the directory with the source file it should work as well
<demahum12> EriC^^, Done it.
<EriC^^> ok now type man wmctrl
<demahum12> EriC^^, then?
<EriC^^> ( i dont have it installed so you'll have to put the command together )
<yecril71pl> trism: thanks :-)
<EriC^^> check the options
<trism> yecril71pl: likewise if you rebuild the package, the path to the source will be correct in the binary so you shouldn't have to change anything
<demahum12> EriC^^, which option do I look for?
<EriC^^> changing the workspace
<EriC^^> you can use "/" followed by a string to search the manual, press "n" to go to the next occurance
<EriC^^> like /change
<demahum12> EriC^^, I could not find worspace(s) in options. Search for workspace and workspaces gives no pattern found.
<EriC^^> ok, hold on
<EriC^^> how many workspaces do you have
<demahum12> EriC^^, haha.. 25 .D
<demahum12> :D
<EriC^^> ok so that's 5x5 ?
<demahum12> EriC^^, exactly.
<EriC^^> which one do you want to go to?
<demahum12> EriC^^, I want 13th to be default, the center.
<EriC^^> try wmctrl -o 3,3
<demahum12> EriC^^, strange. It moves me to the first one whatever I type after -o (3,3 or 6,6) the same.
<DigiDemon> Weird...couldn't get connected via weechat
<DigiDemon> Ok...wow do I need some help
<DigiDemon> My production box died this morning
<DigiDemon> It was 12.0
<EriC^^> demahum12: ok, it says the window manager may ignore the request in the man page
<DigiDemon> My dev box is 14
<DigiDemon> And is now in use
<DigiDemon> My biggest issue is postfix and dovecot
<demahum12> EriC^^, that means that...?
<DigiDemon> Postfix says the message got deliverd, but dovecot doesn't see any messages
<EriC^^> demahum12: the syntax is wmctrl - o x,y (where x,y is the offset from the top left corner of the array of 5x5 )
<DigiDemon> 12.0 it was running sweet
<demahum12> EriC^^, I understand, but it doesn't work?
<DigiDemon> After upgrade, no workie
<EriC^^> demahum12: try wmctrl -d
<EriC^^> that should list the desktops
<demahum12> EriC^^, It does: 0  * DG: 6830x3840  VP: 1366,768  WA: 57,24 1309x744  N/A
<guest1177a> Regarding ubuntu 14 and laptops - does acpi have anything to do with the mouse or keyboard on a laptop?
<EriC^^> demahum12: you can use wmctrl -s <workspace name>
<demahum12> EriC^^, and workspace name will be the number of it?
<guest1177a> Or, better yet, can anyone list all the things in ubuntu 14 that would affect the mouse and keyboard on a laptop?
<EriC^^> demahum12: it seems we got the syntax wrong
<EriC^^> first it starts from 0,0 not 1,1
<EriC^^> second it seems all wack
<EriC^^> lol
<demahum12> EriC^^, ok, that's not problem
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41093/is-there-a-command-to-go-a-specific-workspace
<DigiDemon> Nothing eh?
<demahum12> EriC^^, Hhahhahahhaa... it's definitely more than wack :D
<EriC^^> lol :D
<jalcine> EriC^^: starting from 0 is a common computer practice
<EriC^^> jalcine: yeah i know but they said it's the offset from the top left
<EriC^^> corner
<EriC^^> jalcine: that's not what's wack about it, check the link if interested
<jalcine> gotcha
<EriC^^> demahum12: anyways
<demahum12> EriC^^, hah
<demahum12> EriC^^, I tried
<demahum12> EriC^^, to do all these things
<Mattias> In Ubuntu/Gnome settings -> network, when you create an openvpn connection and then turn it on, how can I do that if I'm not in gnome and use i3? How can I verify openvpn is running correctly in i3?
<EriC^^> yours is 6830x3840
<demahum12> EriC^^, to split both of these by 25
<demahum12> EriC^^, and then to try
<demahum12> EriC^^, but nothing again. It moves me to the first.
<EriC^^> so that's 6830 / 5 = 1366 , 3840 / 5 = 768
<demahum12> EriC^^, oh
<demahum12> EriC^^, I tried 6830 / 25
<demahum12> EriC^^, I'll try your version now.
<EriC^^> you want wmctrl -o 2732,1536
<demahum12> EriC^^, whoaaa... It works! :D
<EriC^^> ok, add that line to ~/.profile
<ashley01> Does anyone know how to set custom vsync options in CCC? I want to set Firefox to use vsync but I don't want OpenTTD to use it.
<demahum12> EriC^^, Where exactly in this file?
<demahum12> EriC^^, At the end?
<EriC^^> yup
<daftykins> ashley01: what solved your issue in the end?
<demahum12> EriC^^, done it.
<demahum12> EriC^^, to restart?
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<EriC^^> try to log out and log in
<demahum12> EriC^^, without restarting?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ashley01> I turned off vsync in CCC for all applications and now I can run OpenTTD in a maximised window without performance issues (but not fullscreen)
<ashley01> However I get some screen-tearing (if that is what it is called) in Firefox now when I scroll up/down.
<ashley01> ..and the music issue I solved by editing one of OpenTTD's cfg files.
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> doesn't make sense for vsync to slow down a game, but there's AMD for you
<ashley01> yup x)
<demahum12> EriC^^, done it.
<demahum12> EriC^^, Again on the first. :(
<EriC^^> demahum12: try to add it to the startup applications
<EriC^^> ( dash > startup )
<demahum12> EriC^^, that would work. :D
<demahum12> EriC^^, Done it. To restart or to just logout again?
<EriC^^> just logout
<ashley01> I might have fixed it now
<ashley01> yep, looks fixed. CCC is weird
<EriC^^> any luck?
<demahum12> EriC^^, strange. The wokspace window showed on login, but nothing happened, I'm on my first again.
<EriC^^> demahum12: yeah i tried the brightness for someone once and it would set then reset
<EriC^^> that's why i suggested ~/.profile first
<demahum12> EriC^^, any ideas why profile version doesn't work?
<ashley01> when people say  ~/  do they mean /home ? I see that quite a lot.
<EriC^^> demahum12: you could try to add a sleep to it
<demahum12> EriC^^, maybe I've done it in a bad way.
<demahum12> ashley01, this was to me? :D
<ashley01> anyone really!
<EriC^^> i've no idea why, i think startup should start after ~/.profile
<trism> ashley01: ~ actually expands to /home/username in the shell, try typing: echo ~; in the terminal
<EriC^^> demahum12: i dont think you've written it wrongly
<EriC^^> demahum12: if it sets this resets then you've written it correctly
<ashley01> oh i see now x)
<daftykins> ashley01: ~ = /home/currentuser/
<daftykins> oops too slow
<EriC^^> demahum12: you could try to add a sleep before, like sleep 10 , then the command
<EriC^^> demahum12: maybe it wouldn't be reset, and maybe the workspace program would have loaded
<EriC^^> if it works, then you could fine tune it so it loads shortly after logging in
<demahum12> EriC^^, haha... is this python? Do I need to import time? XD or just sleep 10?
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> no just sleep 10
<ashley01> I just tested out the echo function by typing echo " and it has brought me to a > prompt
<demahum12> EriC^^, I guess before this command? :D
<EriC^^> yup
<david38400> I need help please with Open Office. I am using ubuntu 14.04 and trying to do some calculations. I need to copy a format and reuse it but it doesnt let me copy. Any offers??
<ashley01> I know I can exit by CTRL+C but I am wondering what that prompt is
<demahum12> EriC^^, Done it. I will do the logout now.
<demahum12> EriC^^, GOOD BLESS YOU! :D
<demahum12> EriC^^, GOD*
<demahum12> EriC^^, I'll just try to delete this sleep line just to convince myself that's it. :D
<EriC^^> ok, give it a shot
<Ray_7880> Why I can't download Links2?
<EriC^^> !info links2
<ubottu> links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 1989 kB, installed size 3007 kB
<EriC^^> Ray_7880: do you have the universe repo enabled?
<trism> ashley01: when you added the ", the shell expects you to finish it with another ", so it keeps reading until you finish it
<demahum12> EriC^^, I've deleted all lines that we've added to .profile
<trism> ashley01: if you want to echo a literal " you need to escape it: echo \"
<ashley01> thanks, understood :D
<demahum12> EriC^^, It's definitely this startup application.
<Ray_7880> I'm new to linux so I don't have many things. Can you explain?
<shroomduke> tinycore live cd boots but i can't see the gui , it works on one computer but not other
<demahum12> EriC^^, I wonder why it didn't work the first time.
<EriC^^> demahum12: startup worked? no sleep?
<demahum12> EriC^^, startup worked for two times already and I've deleted all the lines I've added to .profile
<EriC^^> cool
<demahum12> EriC^^, haha..
<EriC^^> i'm also curious about startup
<demahum12> EriC^^, definitely...problem is solved. :D
<EriC^^> yeah :)
<demahum12> EriC^^, thanks, thanks a lot. :D
<david38400> No help with the calculations guys???
<EriC^^> no problem
<demahum12> EriC^^, I'm going to add this solution to http://askubuntu.com/questions/410419/how-to-set-the-default-workspace :D
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<ubuntu-user-2498> can someone help get sound working.  seems my soudcard has disappeared.
<shroomduke> what are you coppying to & from david384000
<jatin> can I ask elementary OS here?
<daftykins> !elementary | jatin
<ubottu> jatin: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<jatin> ya but no one is answering there
<shroomduke> I feel your pain jatin
<daftykins> sorry, doesn't change the rules.
<DJones> jatin: Just be patient, we can't help with Elementary
<shroomduke> rules is rules
<jatin> okey, thanx
<ashley01> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<megaloden> Hey guys? I'm looking for device regarding partitioning resizing.
<EriC^^> megaloden: gparted
<yecril71pl> It seems webapp-container uses its own clipboard that it does not share
<yecril71pl> and it cannot find text on the current page
<john_doe_jr1> When using the dd command what does the bs (block size) option do?
<yecril71pl> which makes me wonder why it is advertised as a replacement for sites viewed in a Web browser
<yecril71pl> seems retarded
<yecril71pl> Launchpad client prints a lot of stuff to the console when started in a console
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: specify what block sizes to issue IO commands in, afaik
<yecril71pl> it prints so much of it that it actually becomes irresponsive
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: what does block size mean though?
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: you understand that hard disks are block devices, yeah? they store data in 512byte or 4KB blocks
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_%28Unix%29#Block_size
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: right…so if I say 'dd if=~/myfile.iso of=dev/disks1 bs=1' ….A block size of 1 means what?
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: well that's a mistake, you're increasing overhead there. read my last link, it should be pretty obvious after that
<MickeySoFine> HI All
<daftykins> hello
<MickeySoFine> I'm thinking of buying a new laptop with windows 8 pre-installed, can I install Ubuntu on it without any hassle?
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: hey so you can use the dd command to write zeros to a file right?
<soee> how can i preview open single fiel from zip ?
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: to a file? what are you trying to achieve?
<daftykins> MickeySoFine: it's not 100% guaranteed but if you look up the model online you might get some indication of what may not work
<MickeySoFine> soee, open it in archive managers and right click to select a program to read it
<MickeySoFine> daftykins, so what the general advice when buying? are there ways to get up to date hardware without win 8 installed?
<daftykins> MickeySoFine: you could buy from one of the companies that sells Linux systems direct
<pavlos> john_doe_jr, dd if=/dev/zero of=bob bs=1000 count=1
<MickeySoFine> daftykins, any based in the UK?
<daftykins> no idea
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: well, here's my problem…I have a mac that has OS X Lion on it…it's a SSD…I downloaded the Mavericks Installer from the app store but when I attempt to install it can not find my SSD drive…it's a non-standard SSD…What I was going to do is create a Mavericks recovery partition  and boot to it to reinstall the software
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I was going to use the dd command to create a Mavericks recovery partition
<ashley01> MickeySoFine: it is much more fun (and sometimes cheaper) to build your own system
<ashley01> I built mine about 3 years ago and the only problem I had was 1 failed HDD
<ashley01> oh, and it is a good learning experience too
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: #1 that's not ubuntu support, #2 do you not have a USB flash drive?
<MickeySoFine> ashley01, I dont fancy building a laptop :)
<ashley01> you ALWAYS bump into problems and have to fix them
<ashley01> oh a laptop, fair enough x)
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I realize this isn't mac room but mac room does not know how to use the dd command
<daftykins> MickeySoFine: Dell might still do that XPS 13 developer edition thing with ubuntu
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: yes I have a USB flash drive
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: then why aren't you using disk utility to make it up as a Mavericks installer?
<daftykins> the flash drive then becomes the mavericks recovery drive.
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I created the mavericks recovery drive using a USB but it does not recovery my SSD drive for some reason
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I can't install Mavericks if it does not show my SSD drive to install it do
<john_doe_jr1> *to
<daftykins> ok well that's an Apple support issue
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: well, I'm out of warranty….what would be your opinion about why the external USB Mavericks installer doesn't show the USB drive?
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: i don't own macs so i'm not sure, but as i said this is #ubuntu - totally off topic conversation for here i'm afraid.
<Susning> Running 14.04 and Chrome 37... How do I get the GTK Theme to apply for Chrome as for other parts of the system?
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: alright no problem
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: maybe yours is an unsupported model that they dropped?
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: that is what I'm a afraid of
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: what model is it?
<daftykins> "x,y"
<daftykins> or year and month
<Susning> Both Ubuntu and Chrome is 64-bit.
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: 17-inch, Early 2011 MacBook Pro
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: it's a really great laptop..and it has SSD…I just can not upgrade it to Mavericks…it annoying b/c I need to run Xcode and Xcode requires Mavericks
<Bashing-om> john_doe_jr1: Maybe, is the Mac booting "fast start" such that the small SSD is actually a raid disk, and to use it conventionally the raid meta data needs to be removed ?? just a thought .
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: boot the USB flash drive then run disk utility
<trism> Susning: probably no easy way to do it, since chrome 35 gtk isn't rendering the widgets, chrome does it itself
<wind0> any ideas why my system's fan would speed up significantly while running lubuntu desktop?  task manager shows xchat 1%, others commands pop up for 2-5% from time to time but nothing extreme... yet soon after boot the fan (slowly) begins to speed up and stops at approx 50% of the highest speed i've heard... WinXP does nothing similar (i'm trying to replace WinXP on this old XPS400)
<Susning> trism: i was affraid of something like that. so there is'nt any alternative arround getting Chrome to look different?
<daftykins> wind0: see if it's failing to speedstep the processor, is it intel?
<daftykins> wind0: open a terminal and run: watch -n 0.1 `cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz'
<john_doe_jr1> Bashing-om: how would I determine if my mac is booting fast start?
<wind0> daftykins: yes intel, pentium D
<wind0> will try the watch cmd
<Bashing-om> john_doe_jr1: Out of my league - no direct experience with Mac - in years .
<daftykins> wind0: you should be able to see whether the system lets the processor clock itself down or whether it remains running at top speed
<New_Kali_User> anyone able to help with some setup issues im having in kali since its based on ubuntu now ?
<New_Kali_User> 1st my audio sounds like crap all crackling in vlc but the system audio sounds fine
<New_Kali_User> 2nd my wifi is connecting but slow as a snail in kali but fine in windows but cant seem to get online for nothing in kali with it
<daftykins> we don't support kali
<New_Kali_User> should the issues not be the same since its based off ubuntu
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: would definitely be interested to know if disk utility from the USB boot session sees the SSD
<daftykins> New_Kali_User: no, sorry
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: well, I'm going to try it again…I'm going to reboot and then I'll let you know…be back in like 5 minutes
<daftykins> New_Kali_User: #kali-linux is their channel
<New_Kali_User> yea no one active right now so thought id try here
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: can you not come online from another device whilst doing so?
<daftykins> New_Kali_User: ok, you must stick to there and be patient then i'm afraid
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I have another computer but I'd have to find it …I'll try to find it
<Susning> trism: I think I found what I need: http://frai7ty.deviantart.com/art/Numix-for-Chrome-362293134
<New_Kali_User> yup yup no worries im googlin about using wicd just gotta get a offline package since i cant get my net working
<wind0> daftykins: looks like cpu is remaining at full speed, two cpus at 2793.214 MHz
<New_Kali_User> ok whats the best irc client for linux ? konversation ?
<daftykins> wind0: that's definitely not good, pop back into Windows and grab cpu-z from cpuid.org(i think?) and compare what it idles down to
<bubbasaures> New_Kali_User, How would one determine the best?
<daftykins> there is no best, use what works.
<New_Kali_User> lol true enough havent used linux in a long time so out of date
<wind0> daftykins: maybe this helps explain why i'm having trouble keeping l/x/ubuntu running on this system but xp is ok
<trism> Susning: excellent, hope it works
<Susning> trism it did :)
<Susning> trism at least knowing that the gtk-theme was not the solution pointed me in the right direction ;)
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: alright..didn't show the SSD drive…I even did a diskutil -list ..
<daftykins> wind0: john_doe_jr1 can you tell me what mac channel you were in, so we can take this somewhere more relevant?
<daftykins> oops wind0 sorry for the fail highlight
<wind0> np
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I was in #mac
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I'm logged into that channel at work so I can't get into the channel right now though
<daftykins> wind0: i'd also compare from a TTY, with "sudo service lightdm stop" to rule out X
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: ##mac yeah?
<bprompt> New_Kali_User:     konversation, quassel, kvirc, iirsx, xchat, pick your poison, I prefer xchat
<rizal> hello guys, i have problems when i try to remaster ubuntu 14.04 with chroot. the problems come when i build the iso image and then try in virtualbox, when i try the iso image, the login screen cannot show, the ubuntu stuck in plymount, thx :)
<FreewheelinFrank> i want to delete archives in my boot directory, whats the command?
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: you want to get rid of old kernels?
<daftykins> FreewheelinFrank: 'archives' you mean older kernels?
<rizal> i followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<FreewheelinFrank> yes
<daftykins> EriC^^: your ticket (:
<EriC^^> daftykins: :)
<Wolf__> ubuntu is crzy
<FreewheelinFrank> daftykins yes
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<EriC^^> and paste the result in paste.ubuntu.com
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: pretty show this is the problem: http://www.wexoo.net/20131109/fixed-osx-mavericks-wont-recognise-intel-ssd
<wind0> daftykins, I'll give the TTY test a try before switching back to XP.  is there a way to restart X and resume apps (xchat) that are running after stopping it ?
<rizal> any body in here could help me?, please
<daftykins> wind0: nah, upon stopping it all programs will force quit
<wind0> ok
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>done
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: link please?
<rizal> hello guys, i have problems when i try to remaster ubuntu 14.04 with chroot. the problems come when i build the iso image and then try in virtualbox, when i try the iso image, the login screen cannot show, the ubuntu stuck in plymount, thx :)
<rizal> i followed this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495198/
<rizal> any body in here could help me?, please
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: and you have this intel SSD? you should be running latest firmware regardless, but as i said i would rather take this conversation somewhere else
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: what exactly did you type?
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: i think you missed the "|" between dpkg -l and grep
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: I know..I wish I could get into the ##mac but it requires a registered user
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>dpkg -l grep linux-image
<EriC^^> type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<bprompt> FreewheelinFrank:   don't forget the pipe, pun intended /me ducks
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495220/
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: err, so auth with nickserv? :)
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>ive had this problem for a while. \boot is only 200 MB
<john_doe_jr1> daftykins: how do I do that?
<daftykins> john_doe_jr1: join #freenode and ask there
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: you typed type this time :P
<DJones> !register | john_doe_jr1
<ubottu> john_doe_jr1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: are you using pastebinit ?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>ah right looking for right key
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495232/
<EriC^^> wow
<EriC^^> just, wow.
<Wind02> daftykins: no change in cpu freqs after stopx... alt+ctrl+f7 results in a black screen... is 'ps -a' enough to check if X is fully shutdown?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>Im running 4.14
<daftykins> Wind02: it no longer being on F7 is plenty, obviously fire up again with "sudo service lightdm start"
<daftykins> EriC^^: hehe that's a lorra kernels
<FreewheelinFrank> daftykins>I'm collecting em
<daftykins> FreewheelinFrank: gotta catch 'em all!
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: type for i in 12 13 14 15 17 18 20 22 23 24; do sudo apt-get purge -y linux-image-3.11.0-$i-generic; done
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: type for i in 30 31; do sudo apt-get purge -y linux-image-3.13.0-$i-generic; done
<EriC^^> and send whoever invented the for loop in bash an email
<EriC^^> :P
<daftykins> i like that one, i think i'd have wildcard removed linux-image-3.11*
<yecril71pl> Bug #1377513
<ubottu> bug 1377513 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "avalanche of messages from Launchpad on standard error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377513
<EriC^^> daftykins: you can't in apt-get
<daftykins> EriC^^: really? could've sworn i'd done it before
<daftykins> i've got nothing to test that out with i don't think
<hillary> Am missing icons in the top right corner of ubuntu 14.04 like shutdown icon
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>kinda stuck, do I exist now?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>kinda stuck, do I exit now?
<hillary> How do i enable them
<EriC^^> what do you mean stuck
<EriC^^> did you type for ....... done?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>probably typed wrong, i dont see my cursor, just the '>'
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>yep
<EriC^^> what's the exact command you typed?
<Ben64> FreewheelinFrank: why not copy+paste?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>ok it seems to be executing now
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>i didnt include 'done'
<As4xk> Hi. I have a FreeBSD instance in qemu-kvm on Ubuntu 14.04. While resilvering a zpool disk in the FreeBSD one of the disks got an error (according to zpool status). I used smartctl in the host to test the drive, but it didn't find any errors. Can anyone help me understand the output from dmesg? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495292/
<hillary> again every time i bootup my ubuntu 14.04 i have to go ctrl+alt+f2 then run startx command in order for the desktop icons to show up. what am missing?
<EriC^^> FreewheelinFrank: are you sure?
<EriC^^> hillary: lightdm?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>the second one just started..hold on
<OerHeks> hillary, really ? as 14.04 uses lightdm, it should be start lightdm
<Ben64> hillary: you should never do startx, that can mess stuff up
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495319/
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>list got shorter, will see if update will run
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>130MB free wow
<EriC^^> that's nothing
<EriC^^> each one should free about 200 or so
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>i was following old notes when I partitioned, and gave it only 200 MB.
<EriC^^> type df -h
<hillary> ok
<hillary> so i do start lightdm?
<FreewheelinFrank> Eric>its kinda messy...http://paste.ubuntu.com/8495338/
<Ben64> hillary: it should start automatically
<EriC^^> hillary: try to reinstall it, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<sheap> I'm running a preseed which installs a custom package that has an init script. when the package is installed it gives me this error: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/139225/
<sheap> it's running "update-rc.d menuinit.sh start 2 . stop 0 6 ." and the start/stop are defined in the script itself
<hillary> ok
<sheap> just for some reason update-rc.d is ignoring my arguments I give it... whether it is from the package or from running everything manually
<daftykins> sheap: is it a debian package as opposed to an ubuntu one?
<sheap> daftykins: it's a package I made
<bdonnahue1> can anyone help me install ardour. the software center does not have the install button for the package
<hillary> how do iget missing right icons in ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> sheap: i was under the impression ubuntu doesn't use runlevels conventionally
<daftykins> hillary: you've had suggestions given, try them
<sheap> well it's still possible to use init scripts with upstart, it's just that update-rc.d is ignoring me
<hillary> i mean the icon for shutting down volume  icon calender etc
<OerHeks> bdonnahue1, sure it does
<mgolisch> bdonnahue1: i think you have to pay for compiled/packaged versions
<OerHeks> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.16+git20131003-1 (trusty), package size 3334 kB, installed size 14052 kB
<mgolisch> bdonnahue1: you can grab the sourcecode from their website though
<OerHeks> bdonnahue1, enable universe repo if not enabled in softwaresources
<bdonnahue1> OerHeks: thanks i see that source. ill try to figure out how to enable
<morsnowski> bdonnahue1: there are two packages in my list one is dead but the other works great
<bdonnahue1> which one worked?
<morsnowski> the other one
<bdonnahue1> lol
<bdonnahue1> i ran add-apt-repository universe
<Susning> This will sound quite anal but I have a question. In the left upper corner the name of the active application is shown, like for me now: "XChat IRC". If I move the mouse cursor over the menu I get options, XChat, View etc (depending on which program that is active). My question is: Can I change the distance between the application name and the menu options? Like in most cases the application name is overlapping the menu options whichs is no
<Susning> t looking very good. Anyone knows?
<bdonnahue1> and it sait the distribution component is already enables
<bdonnahue1> but then in software center there is still no install button
<mgolisch> probably because there is just a source package
<morsnowski> on 14.04 there is a really nice install button for it
<OerHeks> maybe you need to select the package first to see the install button
<morsnowski> that you have to do for all packages
<bdonnahue1> selecting the package does not help
<morsnowski> did you click both packages?
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<daftykins> *PS4
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> nah only ps3
<usbmodderz> soz lmao
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<daftykins> :(
<usbmodderz> :C
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> very legit
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<morsnowski> bdonnahue1: http://postimg.org/gallery/2fzkbkf8q/59c7a842/
<usbmodderz> LEGIT!
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<morsnowski> bdonnahue1: http://postimg.org/image/sg6l3laix/
<DeLorean> I'm trying to follow this wiki (http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Suspend_and_wake_in_Ubuntu) to allow my wireless keyboard to wake my sleeping laptop (Ubuntu 14.04). Everything shows as enabled under USB when I type "cat /proc/acpi/wakeup". What am I doing wrong?
<bubbasaures> !ops  usb
<bubbasaures> !ops | usbmodderz
<ubottu> usbmodderz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> !ops | bubbasaures
<ubottu> bubbasaures: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<bubbasaures> usbmodderz, lEGIT OR NOT IT IS SPAM HERE.
<bubbasaures> l*
<daftykins> DeLorean: have you also asked us in #xbmc ? :) might get an answer.
<usbmodderz> Free PS3 USB MODZ WITH FREE GAMES FOR PS3 https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<usbmodderz> your mum
<morsnowski> can somebody kick this idiot?
<ashley01> what on earth is all this spam?
<DeLorean> daftykins: Awesome, I haven't... I'll try that first :)
<daftykins> ashley01: best to just ignore it when the drama llama visits #ubuntu
<ashley01> and why on earth are they advertising ps3 mods with 'free' games?
<ashley01> very unusual spam
<Sonderblade> where has all the packages for ubuntu 11.04 gone? my sources.list doesn't work at all anymore
<morsnowski> Sonderblade: is that still supported?
<mgolisch> probably moved to archive
<Sonderblade> morsnowski: no, but i didn't except the package archives to disappear all of a sudden
<mgolisch> they move stuff to archive.ubuntu.com
<morsnowski> :) happened to me too
<mgolisch> for unsupported versions
<EriC^^> Sonderblade: mgolisch it moves to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Sonderblade> my sources are pointing at archive: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Sonderblade> nothing there
<EriC^^> Sonderblade: type sudo sed -i -e 's/archive.ubuntu.com\|security.ubuntu.com/old-releases.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgolisch> oh
<mgolisch> :)
<EriC^^> Sonderblade: or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list , and replace archive.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<morsnowski> there seems to be some work going on in the archives
<OerHeks> Sonderblade, not all over sudden.
<OerHeks> Sonderblade, do you have not been watching your machine since oktober 2012?
<Sonderblade> EriC^^: thanks
<ashley01> I am wondering, when I play a game like OpenTTD, is it using Timidity to play the MIDI files? And if so, would that mean Timidity is at fault if MIDI files are not played correctly (e.g. instruments being missed out)?
<OerHeks> the oldrelases trick does not make you safe. no bash update etc
<OerHeks> ashley01, no timidity standard here.
<Sonderblade> OerHeks: it's one of my vps servers, so even if i wanted to (which i absolutely does not!) i couldn't keep up with ubuntus release schedule
<daftykins> Sonderblade: you've been briefed on running EOL releases, presumably? and how unwise it is?
<OerHeks> Sonderblade, that does not explain "all over sudden"
<EriC^^> daftykins: sorry for the late reply, just tried it, linux-image-3.11* would work, it would try to remove all the packages in the cache matching it, so it's ok for removing kernels, i think someone told me it didn't work for him once, i think what we did was linux-image-3.13.0*generic and that apt-get complains about
<morsnowski> if you look into the archive folder you'll find a list of packages that are currently being moved
<Sonderblade> daftykins: it's slowly dawning upon me that ubuntu is not a good server os
<Sonderblade> daftykins: the ubuntu 11.04 image is the one offered by the hosting provider, it's not something i can control
<daftykins> Sonderblade: no it's great, you just didn't pick an LTS release which is how it's meant to be done.
<morsnowski> Sonderblade: then your provider might not be the best
 * OerHeks would drop that provider
<daftykins> Sonderblade: you need to use a long term support edition for it to last several years and not get stuck in upgrade hell all the time
<daftykins> EriC^^: ah that makes sense, perhaps it can't pattern match when an ending is added. :) thanks for checking
<ashley01> OerHeks: do you mean no talking about Timidity here? not sure what you meant
<OerHeks> ashley01, just saying timidity is not installed standard
<ashley01> it is for me (14.04)
<ashley01> oh actually, i dont know if it is
<ashley01> i just happen to have it without manually installing it
<daftykins> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-40.2 (trusty), package size 598 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<daftykins> our survey says - no, optionally installed :)
<ashley01> ah ok
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<OerHeks> !spam | mehcookie
<ubottu> mehcookie: Please don't spam
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm
<mehcookie> !spam | ubottu
<mehcookie> !troll | ubottu
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<OerHeks> we wait for your kline mehcookie
<ashley01> i dont understand why he is advertising that
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<bubbasaures> stupidity
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<daftykins> ashley01: like i said, acknowledging them fuels their actions
<ashley01> oh sorry mate
<mehcookie> !troll | bubbasaures
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<mehcookie> !ops
<mehcookie> !ops | OerHEks
<ubottu> OerHEks: please see above
<mehcookie> !ops | Oerheks
<ubottu> Oerheks: please see above
<mehcookie> !ops | ashley01
<ubottu> ashley01: please see above
<mehcookie> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<ashley01> what is he doing with my name?
<EriC^^> heh, thanks mehcookie that's awesome that ubottu can say see above if you miss highlighting someone
<EriC^^> !cookie | mehcookie
<ubottu> mehcookie: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ashley01> !cookie daftykins
<morsnowski> EriC^^: don't feed him after dark !
<ashley01> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> as it happens i have a packet of cookies right now too 8D
<ashley01> why did I have to use '|' inbetween the command and name?
<EriC^^> ashley01: it is a reference to piping a command in bash, it tells ubottu to direct the factoid to the nickname you give
<ashley01> so I am telling the command to accept all arguments after the '|' ?
<EriC^^> what? no
<ashley01> is the cookie command defined as something like this: cookie(input_string)
<EriC^^> it's more like an option here
<ashley01> !cookie | daftykins EriC^^
<ubottu> daftykins EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ashley01> oh it accepted that as a whole string
 * EriC^^ is liking you a bit
<ashley01> !cookie | daftykins, EriC^^
<ubottu> daftykins, EriC^^: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ashley01> ah ok I see
<EriC^^> so space parses it
<EriC^^> the kicker is >
<EriC^^> !cookie > ashley01
<ubottu> ashley01, please see my private message
<ashley01> oh nice :D
<EriC^^> yeah
<ashley01> !cookie | !ops
<ubottu> !ops: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<EriC^^> btw ubottu  has a nice "feature"
<EriC^^> check this
<ubottu> <EriC^^> wants you to know: Package Can-you-see-this does not exist in trusty
<EriC^^> did you see anything?
<ashley01> i see it x)
<EriC^^> yeah, somebody should fix that :P
<ashley01> !cookie > ubottu
<ubottu> ashley01, please see my private message
<ashley01> i remember ages ago in some irc chat room, cant remember which one: somebody made a bot that would output the first paragraph of a wikipedia page. So I edited a wikipedia page to contain a long string of capital letters (another bot kicked you out for typing in all caps) and got the bot kicked by another x)
<EriC^^> hehe
<EriC^^> ashley01: i was curious about getting ubottu to op someone
<EriC^^> like you can get him to /msg nickserv
<EriC^^> or chanserv
<ashley01> does ubottu have admin privileges itself?
<EriC^^> yeah he does
<ashley01> that's a time bomb
<ashley01> i dont know much about irc commands though so i am useless x)
<phunyguy> she*
<OerHeks> ashley01, no it is not. http://ubottu.com/
<EriC^^> try this
<Nickleback> HEy
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<phunyguy> Can we stick to ubuntu support? ubottu questions can go in #ubuntu-irc
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<EriC^^> !cookie | /msg chanserv op #ubuntu ashley01
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<ubottu> /msg chanserv op #ubuntu ashley01: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Nickleback> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<unopaste> Nickleback you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<unopaste> Nickleback you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> ah, ubottu actually wrote /msg
<ashley01> it accepts everything after | as a whole string
<ashley01> !cookie | "
<ubottu> ": Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Logan_> EriC^^: please stop trying to exploit the bot
<phunyguy> OK, ashley01, and EriC^^ please stick to Ubuntu support, or take this conversation to #ubuntu-irc
<ashley01> sorry, i will stop
<phunyguy> and yes, please stop trying to exploit the bot
<Logan_> you can play with the bot in #ubuntu-bots
<ashley01> !cookie > phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy, please see my private message
<phunyguy> ....
<Logan_> ashley01: doing that doesn't help
<ashley01> :P
<samthewildone> is there a terminal command in which I can get some info on a file ?
<ashley01> im just messing
<ashley01> i'll stick to the rules
<samthewildone> example, I have a image and want to know its resolution and size before I convert it.
<EriC^^> samthewildone: file <filename> , or info <filename>
<samthewildone> EriC^^, I did info but,
<Janebarret> !ops ashley01
<Janebarret> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Janebarret> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Janebarret> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Janebarret> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<Janebarret> Download USB Games for ps3 here! https://www.mediafire.com/?bvfoxnvm6s0ufma
<unopaste> Janebarret you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<ashley01> phunyguy: why did that person type "!ops ashley01"?
<samthewildone> EriC^^, thanks, though info did something completely different.
<phunyguy> there, that should hold off the spam for a bit.  If you don't have a registered nickname, please get one now, or you won't be able to rejoin until this is removed
<phunyguy> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ashley01> phunyguy
<ashley01> why did that person type !ops and then my name?
<ikonia> ashley01: don't worry about it
<ashley01> ok
<phunyguy> ashley01: they are trolling.  Just ignore it.
<daftykins> wierd thing is i kinda want a PS3 now :/
<EriC^^> lol
<morsnowski> mission accomplished then, how about telling the bot to kick everyone using "ps3"
<phunyguy> we handled it.  Please move on.
<morsnowski> k
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PS3Compatibility
<daftykins> hrmm
<catalyst_> Has anyone experienced any trouble with the latest Nvidia drivers (340.46, not in repos)? Just wondering if its safe to install from nvidia
<ashley01> you could install a linux distro on PS2 long ago and they even had software to emulate a global LAN
<daftykins> !nvidia | catalyst_
<ubottu> catalyst_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ikonia> catalyst_: why would you use packages from outside the repo ?
<daftykins> ah that wasn't really what i was hoping for, apologies
<ilhami> Hey
<ikonia> catalyst_: especially for something as criticl as your display
<daftykins> hi
<ilhami> anyone who can assist me improving the performance of my elementaryOS VM?
<catalyst_> ikonia: they are more up-to-date
<ikonia> catalyst_: in what way more up to date apart from a bigger version number
<ikonia> ilhami: not this channel - sorry
<OerHeks> nope ilhami elementary is not ubuntu.
<ilhami> it is Ubuntu based :D
<catalyst_> ikonia: Performance improvements
<ikonia> !elementary > ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami, please see my private message
<ikonia> catalyst_: sorry, I don't believe that
<OerHeks> ilhami, elementary has its own issues
<ikonia> catalyst_: certainly not something you'll see with the named eye
<ikonia> catalyst_: you'll then remove support from the package manager for you display, not something I'd recommend unless you are %101 confident with what you are doing
<catalyst_> ikonia: This is why I was asking if it was safe
<catalyst_> so thanks
<catalyst_> Well then, what would be the diff. between the drivers-331-updates package as supposed to the regular one?
<ikonia> catalyst_: this is why I asked you
<ashley01> I'm wondering this as well because I use fglrx instead of fglrx-updates
<ikonia> catalyst_: if you don't know the differences - why are you looking to upgrade them
<catalyst_> Why are you being rude? Im just comming back to linux today from years of being away and just want to get things working
<catalyst_> Ill ask elsewhere
<ikonia> catalyst_: I'm not being rude
<ikonia> catalyst_: I'm asking why you are looking to change/update software when you don't know the difference between the two products
<ikonia> it's not an unreasonable question
<ikonia> ask elsewhere though if you're not comfortable being asked a polite question
<OerHeks> releasenotes are on the package page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/nvidia-331/331.38-0ubuntu7.1
<monkers> hello, my nas is totally flaking out, the raid array isnt available and neither is the LVM array.  Getting a lot of nasty I/O errors on boot and on console (media errors).  Could someone help me determine which drives are bad and how to recover without borking everything?  I'm in over my head...  >_<
<daftykins> monkers: sure, what ubuntu are you typing from?
<monkers> ... --- ...
<EriC^^> i think that's eol
<monkers> im on my PC, its a win machine
<daftykins> monkers: so the NAS is a PC that runs ubuntu...?
<monkers> yes
<monkers> its an intel board with a bunch of harddrives, a custom job
<daftykins> is the OS on a separate disk, or part of the array?
<monkers> Yah, the OS is on it's own drive.  then I have a raid array with 2 HD's.  and an LVM array with like... 4 harddrives i think.
<daftykins> ok install smartmontools and pastebinit then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" for each disk that's a RAID member
<daftykins> and share the links here
<monkers> ok bad news... whenever i try to apt-get or even touch something in my home dir, "cannot touch 'kitty':read-only file system"
<monkers> (this was not a r/o file system before)
<daftykins> ok boot live media of 12.04 or 14.04 and do as above.
<monkers> ok like on a usb right?
<daftykins> monkers: preferably, yeah
<daftykins> DVD is just painful these days
<monkers> for sure
<ObrienDave> DVD-RW works much better for me. horrible luck with USB
<daftykins> heh
<monkers> i'm a dvd drive short anyway
<ObrienDave> ah, say no more ;)
<monkers> i hope its just the main drive thats mucked up :(
<daftykins> the above should point out some aspects pretty easily
<daftykins> are they in warranty?
<monkers> ok, all the errors on the console are listed for 'ata3.00'
<monkers> i doubt it
<ObrienDave> well, off to work. good day all
<monkers> see ya
<daftykins> ObrienDave: take care
<daftykins> doh
<daftykins> monkers: ok, you could find out which /dev ata3 is from reading dmesg then
<daftykins> once you get the live session up
<monkers> ok
<monkers> yah console is being overtaken by media error messages
<daftykins> SSH in perhaps
<docmur> I have three disks in an LVM configuration, they are stored as /dev/dm0 - 2.  I also have the physical partiions listed in /dev/ as sda, sdb and sdc.  I wanted to schedual a disk check with tune2fs for next reboot, should i assign the check to the logical volumes dm# or sd#?
<monkers> daftykins - yesterday i could ping but not ssh, today after reboot no ping or ssh
<ikonia> docmur: neither
<ikonia> docmur: you check the LV's
<ikonia> not the physical devices
<daftykins> monkers: it'll be different from the live session though
<monkers> ah ya
<abcd> hi all, has someone used remmina + ssh ?
<docmur> hmmm okay, how would I do that then, I think something is corrupt on one of the volumes
<daftykins> !details | abcd
<ubottu> abcd: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<monkers> Anyone know if the lvm or raid partitions rely on anything on the main OS drive that could not be reconfigured manually?
<abcd> I want to connect over vnc and ssh to a remote machine
<TheBloke> Hi all. I'm running KUbuntu 14.10 64bit (upgraded from 14.04). I've installed the Android SDK, and added various packages via the SDK Manager. But I can't run some of the binaries, e.g. adb, fastboot. When I try to execute them, it just says 'file not found'. I ran 'file adb' and I see it's a 32bit binary - so I'm thinking I'm missing some kind of 32bit support package I need to run 32bit executables? I can't see anything
<TheBloke> immediately suitable in Synaptic or Muon
<ikonia> monkers: the partitions are on the disk/stored in the partition table
<ikonia> monkers: as in on the physical devices
<abcd> using x11vnc on remote machine and remmina as client
<monkers> ikonia - ok cool
<monkers> ok bios sees all the harddrives still
<trism> TheBloke: yeah you'll need at least libc6:i386 or you get that weird file not found message
<daftykins> monkers: just give me a highlight once you've got the pastebin URLs
<monkers> ok
<daftykins> abcd: remmina is an RDP client, there'd be no need for VNC...
<daftykins> or does it do VNC too 0o
<abcd> yep
<daftykins> yeah so you want SSH tunneling
<TheBloke> trism: Awesome, thank you!  Installing libc6:i386 changed 'file not found' to a missing libstdc++6 error, and installing that for i386 as well enabled me to run adb.  Thanks!
<_unreal_> hello
<_unreal_> I installed 14.04lts on an older system of mine to be used as a server. I have VNC setup on it. I'd like to make the system into a read only OS residing on a compact flash card. how would I go about doing that?
<daftykins> _unreal_: that wouldn't be wise, it'll need updates.
<_unreal_> I and planning on setting it up as an intranet only system
<_unreal_> am
<daftykins> _unreal_: even offline things need security updates. maybe consider using a stable release of debian that doesn't need updates so regularly
<veryhappy> hey guys, how can it be that tinywm doesn't start when i logged in, xfwm4 is not listen in kde and crashes when i try to start it over my terminal and that i couldn't even click any command except "exit" in blackbox with something happening? the only thing that matters right now is that i get tinywm to run and i'd perhaps also impressed if xfwm4 would also be listed in kdm and run. help...
<veryhappy> ...appreciated ;) thank you
<Saw> hi, quick question: is there a way to make a window untouchable(by keyboard) ?
<EriC^^> Saw: untouchable, as in always on top?
<Saw> EriC^^ - kind of. I use vlc with always on top + always on visible workspace, but when moving to different workspace, it gets the focus. I don't want that.
<Saw> I don't need it to ever get focus(keyboard focus, that is)
<EriC^^> so remove the always on visible workspace
<EriC^^> no?
<Saw> EriC^^ - but then it won't be always on visible workspace.. I want it to be visible in every workspace..
<EriC^^> i've no experience with using workspaces
<Saw> :\
<EriC^^> but alt+space will give you the minimize/always on top options
<EriC^^> like alt + space + n will minimize
<monkers> daftykins - i have it ready to run but not sure which /dev drives are the raid ones
<daftykins> monkers: 'sudo fdisk -l'
<daftykins> matched sizes, no?
<monkers> thank you, got em, sdb1 and sdd1
<ashley01> When I resize a window I am getting performance drops (in Unity), does anyone know what could be causing this?
<monkers> daftykins - reading through the smartctrl outputs, i can tell that all drives appear to be in good health except my OS drive \o/
<ashley01> It seems to only be with gedit
<daftykins> monkers: and that comes up as ata3? 0o
<ashley01> Terminal and XChat work fine
<monkers> daftykins - yah that is ata3. i cant get apt-get install ssh-server to work on the 14. livecd
<daftykins> it's openssh-server no?
<daftykins> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 316 kB, installed size 991 kB
<daftykins> yip
<monkers> its saying "openssh-server : Depends: openssh-client (=1;6.6p1-2ubuntu1) but 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 is to be installed - You have held broken packages
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install -f , maybe?
<daftykins> seems a bit odd on a live session
<_unreal_> daftykins, it only needs updates if its getting online
<daftykins> _unreal_: that's rubbish
<monkers> still barkin at me
<_unreal_> rubbish you say
<EriC^^> !info openssh-client
<ubottu> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 564 kB, installed size 3776 kB
<EriC^^> that's odd, i get ubuntu1 here
<EriC^^> monkers: try to sudo apt-get update
<_unreal_> wierd, ok file:///run/media/laptop/FOSS_EL/content0/detector/flash_passthru.html     I cant get this site to come up in firefox. and I have flash 11.2 installed
<monkers> Eric^^ yah there it goes
<ashley01> ah rhythmbox, forever crashing for making a playlist
<Julie7> Hi! How do I force Firefox (or any software) to ONLY use my VPN connection in Ubuntu 14.04?
<monkers> daftykins - ok got it - http://pastebin.com/CD5xSirj
<daftykins> monkers: omw a maxtor
<monkers> haha
<daftykins> monkers: yep that thing is now a paperweight
<monkers> ok
 * monkers digs around for new harddrive
<monkers> ok i found a 500gig... maybe overkill but it'll do.  :D
<ashley01> When I resize Terminal: everything is smooth. When I resize gedit: it is not-so-smooth. Anyone know the reason why?
<Julie7> Hi! How do I force Firefox (or any software) to ONLY use my VPN connection in Ubuntu 14.04?
<monkers> julie7 - thats more a matter of routing, i would think
<Julie7> monkers: Is that a hard thing to do?
<daftykins> Julie7: did you disable your system changing the default gateway to the VPN endpoint?
<Julie7> daftykins: I haven't made the switch, yet. I'm afraid to install Ubuntu as long as I don't know how to do this.
<daftykins> Julie7: where are you testing from then?
<Julie7> daftykins: I was hoping for a simple guide or something. I can't do any testing right now. :(
<daftykins> Julie7: why not?
<daftykins> you understand live sessions, yes?
<daftykins> or installing beside windows
<Julie7> Because I only have one computer, and that one is running Windows (throws up).
<Julie7> daftykins: Yes, I know ABOUT doing it that way.
<daftykins> so how come you don't test it that way?
<monkers> Julie7 - is this somethin you are already doing in windows?
<Julie7> daftykins: Because I was still hoping for a more simple way. I'm not a very technical person. :(
<Julie7> daftykins: It feels as if I'm the first person that ever wants to do this.
<Julie7> monkers: Yes!
<Julie7> I know how to do it in Windows.
<monkers> how do you do it in windows?
<EriC^^> Julie7: this might be of help
<daftykins> Julie7: no, and i don't mean any offence here, you just don't seem to understand how VPN connections work
<EriC^^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2171678
<Julie7> monkers: My home network is private, my OpenVPN connection is public. I block the software in my firewall settings to only use my public network (OpenVPN).
<Julie7> EriC^^: Thanks!
<Julie7> daftykins: I guess not.
<daftykins> hmm
<daftykins> that is a very odd way of doing things
<Julie7> daftykins: But it works! As soon as my OpenVPN connection gets disconnected, everything shuts down and refuse to respond.
<daftykins> just because something works, doesn't mean it's necessarily a good idea
<Julie7> XD
<Julie7> I know.
<monkers> seems clever to me lol
<daftykins> so you maintain your VPN session permanently, just for the occasional browser switch?
<veryhappy> guys any ideas yet?
<daftykins> i.e. you're connected to the VPN when you're not even using it?
<monkers> Julie7 - do you want the whole network to stop if the VPN goes down?
<monkers> like not just firefox
<monkers> but other internet programs
<Julie7> monkers: Yes, please.
<Julie7> daftykins: I've routed all my programs to only use my OpenVPN connection. As soon as it disconnects, I can't connect to the Internet.
<monkers> Julie7 could static route the default to the vpn gateway and remove the normal static out to the internet right?
<Julie7> monkers: Uhm, I'm not sure. :o
<daftykins> Julie7: the default behaviour of establishing a VPN connection with network-manager on Ubuntu is to direct all traffic via it. there will be no need to configure firefox
<monkers> daftykins - so how does she prevent internet access if the VPN is not established?
<Julie7> daftykins: But what happens if it disconnects while I'm browsing using Firefox and don't notice it? Will it just go back to my default connection?
<daftykins> disable DNS
<monkers> lol
<daftykins> this is where your testing would come in handy ;)
<Julie7> ;(
<monkers> julie - what you need to do is configure a single route, to your VPN peer IP.  then have NO default route listed.  when the vpn is established, a default route will be added to the routing table, when it goes down, you will again only be able to route to/access the VPN peer IP (to re-establish your vpn)
<daftykins> i'm sure if someone who uses VPNs on a regular basis is around, they can comment... but i personally don't. i'd do it via disabling local DNS though
<monkers> so you need to find and delete your default route, and add a single route to your vpn host IP
<EriC^^> i found this too, it mentions DNS as well
<EriC^^> http://www.reddit.com/r/VPN/comments/1axd7q/ubuntu_force_everything_through_vpn/
<will_> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and was hoping someone could help me out with a (should be simple) issue.  when logging in I set the default gui to gnome 3 instead of ubuntu.  after logging in I had on my top bar something I could click that had a bunch of options in it.  one being "big font" or something and it was turned on.  I turned it off just to see the effect and now I don't have thing I used to turn the "big font" off wi
<daftykins> yay \o/
<monkers> Remove the route for your default gateway.
<monkers> Add a route to the remote ip of your vpn through the ip and interface that you previously used as default gateway
#ubuntu 2014-10-05
<daftykins> monkers: without a default gateway, there's no route to go via to reach the VPN host ;)
<monkers> Julie7 - so, it can be done, to answer your original question. you may want to test it out on a livecd first.
<will_> I was wondering how I can get that options panel back
<monkers> daftykins - thats why you add in a single route for it
<daftykins> hmm sounds a bit overly complicated to me
<monkers> daftykins - its basically the same thing windows is doing for her
<monkers> im a routing guy so .. thats my solution :P
<monkers> there's probably 4 other ways
<Julie7> monkers: daftykins: EriC^^: I need to save everything that you've typed/linked to. So much information!
<leonel> hola
<daftykins> DNS would require less manual input each time
<monkers> daftykins - i've backed up all i can think to backup... any thing else you can think of that might help me recover my raid partition once the new drive is in?
<Siente> Hello guys, I've installed Ubuntu, but it's always disconnecting me from inet why so any ideas?
<daftykins> monkers: as someone else said, they're configured via data on them, but i have no experience with LVM or whatever setup you have there
<monkers> Julie7 - good luck :D
<Julie7> monkers: Oh, I'll need it.
<Julie7> XD
<daftykins> Julie7: how big is your Windows disk and how much free space do you have?
<monkers> daftykins - ok, going to install ubuntu now, thanks a million for the help
<daftykins> monkers: np \o
<Julie7> daftykins: I have a lot of free disk space. I know I should test it out.
<daftykins> Julie7: is it win7? or 8
<Julie7> daftykins: Windows 8.1 (throws up again).
<daftykins> ah, you'd be in for a fun time of learning about UEFI then
<Julie7> Oh, no.
<daftykins> it's relatively painless really
<groidhunter> should i download the latest bios from the nsa.gov site?
<OerHeks> groidhunter, how is this ubuntu support related?
<phunyguy> groidhunter: this channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Julie7> monkers: daftykins: EriC^^: Thanks for all the help. I need to go now.
<Julie7> Bye, guys,.
<Julie7> -,
<daftykins> cya
<groidhunter> whatever niggers, i have the right to say nigger because american soldiers in the middle east are fighting for my right
<bekks> !op | groidhunter
<ubottu> groidhunter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<bekks> thank you
<groidhunter> ?
<groidhunter> i didn't see what you guys said
<phunyguy> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phunyguy> read those please
<EriC^^> no ban?
<groidhunter> EriC^^: free speech
<phunyguy> groidhunter: does not apply here
<groidhunter> yes it does
<groidhunter> this server is hosted in us soil
<ibsin> Hello all. Could someone help me out with this? https://www.dropbox.com/s/5daucy7u0hh3w1i/TotemVideoError.png?dl=0
<ibsin> I wanna play a DVD, and I keep getting that.
<OerHeks> ibsin, did you install restricted extras and perform the css script to decrypt dvd?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ibsin> I did install the extras, though, how do I get/run that script?
<OerHeks> see the url ubottu gave
<mynaras> anyone here familiar with ffmpeg?
<mikeru> hey people anyone who can help debug X -> backlight issues
<mikeru> I'm on kubuntu 14.10 plasma5, my backlight worked 5 days ago and I don't remember toying around with it
<mikeru> I can still control it via /sys/class/backlight
<daftykins> 14.10? that's not final yet, talk in #ubuntu+1
<mikeru> kk
<ibsin> Yay! : D It worked ^w^
<thomedy> hey does anyone have  a recommendation for budgeting software on software center
<thomedy> i am building a budget for my busines
<mynaras> Anyone here familiar with filtering in ffmpeg?
<thomedy> and im trying to be good about follow through i thinik it will help
<OerHeks> ibsin have fun
<daftykins> thomedy: gnucash ?
<thomedy> im reading about it right now thank you
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Trusty#Financial_Software
<monkers> ubuntu encryption on the drive - any reason not to?
<daftykins> the # of people that come in here with it broken? i'd say no unless you're experienced with it
<monkers> cool ty
<bdonnahue1> hello my ubuntu keeps showing 404s when i try to update
<bdonnahue1> can anyone help
<PeterFA> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 14.04 directly from the ISO in Linux?
<JasonCX6843> yes
<JasonCX6843> PeterFA,  using unetbootin
<PeterFA> JasonCX6843: oh, thanks.
<d3im0s> sup ladies and gents
<ColdIce> Hello, try to compile a source-code (econverter). I've made sure I've installed the required packages, but still the ./configure says that I'm missing them http://pastebin.com/VjYHKQvA
<Snake2k> bdonnahue1: Could you copy the output to pastebin or something and paste it here?
<JasonCX6843> welcome :)
<PeterFA> JasonCX6843: that dds it to a USB device. I'm hoping to install directly from the ISO while running Linux.
<JasonCX6843> u can install it without usb or cd
<JasonCX6843> from ur pc just use unetbootin
<PeterFA> JasonCX6843: oh, I thought just made a bootable USB device.
<JasonCX6843> You can do that too :)
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<kermit> is there an app to record webcam and mic?  i've spent hours fubling with gstreamer commandlines with no luck.. it shouldnt be this hard.
<mynaras> kermit, I've been trying to use ffmpeg for streaming with a webcam
<JasonCX6843> kermit,  i think camstudio
<mynaras> it works for a bit and then the video freezes, but the audio remains
<mynaras> I'm currently trying to fix that
<JasonCX6843> i forgot a name of an apps that u can record like 10min only but hd
<mynaras> anyone here able to help with some ffmpeg and v4l2 issues?
<mynaras> I've almost gotten it working
<mynaras> but the webcam overlay freezes after about 30 seconds
<CrazyM4n> How can you disable alt-rightclick?
<ColdIce> Regarding my question, seems like: PKG_CHECK_MODULES is broken :(
<moonjump> hi
<mynaras> anyone?
<ColdIce> http://pastebin.com/QaRBEmm1 output of compile failing & that I've got pkg-config
<ColdIce>  installed
<trism> ColdIce: libcairo2-dev
<ColdIce> got it
<ColdIce> already
<trism> ColdIce: although no, you're right, perhaps the configure file is messed up
<electricprism> Can anyone tell me what the dependency problem is from this Software Center Message? http://pastebin.com/YiXYHMRR
<ColdIce> well, the package recommends that I use mercurial to get the source-code, but I get error: abort: requirement 'dotencode' not supported! - does that mean I have to install older version, in that case, which?
<mynaras> Here is the script I have in my .bashrc http://pastebin.com/H9UdW7t9
<mynaras> it works great but the inset video freezes shortly after I start the stream
<mynaras> is anyone able to help?
<evan__> what is a good GPU overclock utility for dedicated Intel cards?
<daftykins> evan__: not even worth trying
<daftykins> evan__: pretty sure intel GPUs are locked to the system bus too, so i doubt it's an option
<evan__> can i force the boost to be enable at will
<evan__> *enabled
<daftykins> desktop?
<evan__> mobile
<daftykins> that's a terrible, terrible idea
<daftykins> no ideas if you can
<evan__> damn. well thanks anyways
<evan__> could I try to use and MSR intel utility to alter the gpu clock?
<Gethen> hols
<Gethen> hola even
<mynaras> hi Gethen
<Gethen> hi
<daftykins> evan__: highly doubt it
<evan__> damn again
<daftykins> evan__: trying to make a game run faster?
<mynaras> I don't suppose you could help with my ffmpeg and v4l2 issue with my webcam, can you?
<evan__> nothing in particular. just trying to see the extent i can improve the gpu
<evan__> since its integrated
<evan__> and a ULV
<daftykins> evan__: yeah, best way... build a desktop PC.
<evan__> i have one
<daftykins> laptops, you have what you have.
<daftykins> ah even better then
<evan__> this is my Chromebook
<daftykins> ugh
<evan__> running Ubuntu via crouton
<daftykins> oh dear
<evan__> pretty fun liitle thing
<evan__> with an i3
<daftykins> evan__: native install would be better, no idea if that's possible with your model though, also xubuntu not unity
<evan__> daftykins: are you saying to run xubunu instead of the unity desktop?
<daftykins> evan__: that'd make it less painful to use, probably not what you're after though
<evan__> i havent had any issues with it so far
<evan__> other then something i did
<mynaras> Anyone able to figure out why my webcam craps out after 30-ish seconds? http://pastebin.com/H9UdW7t9
<syntroPi> Does anyone know what the process which shows with "jbd-2/sda1-8" in iotop has to do? i just found out it WROTE to my SSD for quite some time constantlx with 10 MB/s. i definetively DONT want this functionality (whatever it may be) to wear out my hardware :-/ . May I uninstall / delete / disable whatever black magic that does?
<mynaras> is anyone able to help out?
<syntroPi> btw im on 14.04 x64 latest on ext4 "discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro"
<bubbasaures> !trim | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<monkers> how do i recover a raid1 array made in ubuntu12 on a new install of ubuntu14? I cant find it >_<
<monkers> do i need dmraid? mdadm?
<daftykins> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bubbasaures> syntroPi, what that info is, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081250
<mynaras> anyone have experience streaming using ffmpeg?
<Guest56761> not me
<infinmed> Too glassed and null for #UBUNTU tonight. May you all rest in peace.
<bubbasaures> syntroPi, Additionally spinning HD and SSD have the same life span now basically.
<imnewandtrying> so........hi
<mynaras> hello
<imnewandtrying> im new
<mynaras> I am to, kinda
<mynaras> Only really been using Linux for 2 months
<syntroPi> bubbasaures, thanks for your info, i thought i would have trim enabled when i mount "/" in fstab with "discard,noatime,nodiratime,errors=remount-ro"   <--- DISCARD option
<daftykins> feel free to ask a question
<imnewandtrying> so im new to this chat.  is it just all ubuntu users that sign up
<syntroPi> bubbasaures, the disk in question is "Corsair CSSD-F120GB2 (2.4)"
<daftykins> it's people that volunteer, but this channel is not chat, it's support
<daftykins> imnewandtrying: this channel is for asking support questions, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chat
<imnewandtrying> ah......thats good to know
<monkers> anyone around that knows mdadm? i have a question
<imnewandtrying> how do i change channels
<mynaras> daftykins: Do you have any experience with ffmpeg?
<daftykins> mynaras: nope else i'd have replied to you with advice :)
<Bashing-om> imnewandtrying: "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" for instance.
<mynaras> I figured, it's just frustrating
<wassup_> node really fast, java just bytecode not nearly as fast ... worried
<mynaras> I've been working on this all day and it's so close to functional
<daftykins> mynaras: i did ponder suggesting it could be USB saturation though, did you dial the quality down to check if it survives for longer?
<syntroPi> bubbasaures, how would i disable this journaling block device ? i really dont want it to randomly write to my ssd, i even would not care whatever functionality i would sacrifice for that
<mynaras> hmm, I've already gotten it set to only run at 352x288
<mynaras> I don't know how I'd turn down the quality
<daftykins> mynaras: oh i thought i read talk of 1920x1080, shows how functional my eyes are right now
<mynaras> heh, the whole stream is 1920x1080, but it works just fine
<bubbasaures> syntroPi, No idea, I think you have a confirmation biased goal, do the research.
<Desmond> hello ?
<Desmond> i need some help to install the ubuntu 12.04
<Desmond> i can't get passed the paritioning on the harddrive
<Desmond> Can someone shed me some lights?
<mynaras> I can try, what causes the issue?
<Tyrandis> who wins ubuntu or mint hmmmm
<Bashing-om> Desmond: UEFI ? OR maybe in MBR the 4 partition limit ?
<Desmond> my harddrive is a used harddrive
<bubbasaures> !topic | Tyrandis
<ubottu> Tyrandis: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Desmond> i was using it on windows server 2008 r2
 * Darth_Coder hugs ubottu 
<Darth_Coder> Tyrandis: Ubuntu > Life
<Desmond> i have tried to delete the parition ... keep failing to delete the parition in the ubunut installer
<Darth_Coder> Desmond: dual boot with Windows or whatever?
<Bashing-om> Desmond: From liveDVD -> sudo apt -get install pastebinit , sudo fdisk -lu | pstebinit . Pass the URL back to us, we see what the partitioning is like.
<mynaras> I'm going to reboot this machine. I may get back on
<Desmond> nah ... i wanna do a single boot without windows server 008
<Desmond> but i don't mind to dual boot if i have to ... i prefer to single boot with ubuntu 12.04
<Bashing-om> Desmond: Nother thought - server = Raid, desktop install will not cope with raid's meta data .
<Desmond> how can i get it into the command line with the livd dvd ?
<bubbasaures> Desmond, Choose the whole disc option than
<monkers> my raid array is back \o/
<Desmond> i tried the whole disk option too
<daftykins> monkers: \o/
<Desmond> none of the options worked
<Rudj> hi, i switched mobo today and can't get sound any sound. alsa mixer installed but not working, tried to manually install drivers against new 3.16 kernel but that als o failed i'm quite out od ifes
<monkers> i had to install mdadm and then rebooit
<bubbasaures> Desmond, Let the live build the OS
<monkers> *reboot
<wassup_> https://www.osdisc.com/   has a ubuntu disk for 5.95
<bubbasaures> Desmond, Are any partitions mounted?
<Desmond> how can i get live cd ? can you send me a link?
<Bashing-om> Desmond: Boot the liveDVD in "try ubuntu mode" . At the desktop key combo crl+alt+t will yield a terminal.
<Desmond> at the desktop ? you mean in windows server 2008 r2 ?
<Desmond> the system will boot into the ubuntu installer as soon as it bootsup
<Lazik> I have the generic kernel and a new 3.17, I want to create a new 3.17 from the same source but with a different .conf. How can I control how it is named? ie vmlinux-3.17-rc71-lightweight
<Bashing-om> Desmond: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop .
<Lazik> instead of having a bunch of .old .old?
<bubbasaures> Desmond, What ubuntu version did you download, and what is the end goal a server or a desktop/
<Desmond> ok ... so i need the desktop version of the live cd to install the ubuntu server 12.04?
<bubbasaures> no
<Desmond> i downloaded 12.04, 13.04 and 14.04
<Desmond> my goal is ubuntu server
<Desmond> not desktop
<Bashing-om> Desmond: " the system will boot into the ubuntu installer as soon as it bootsup" sounds like a server install ??
<Desmond> yes
<Desmond> i wanna rebuild this server into a unbutnu server
<bubbasaures> Desmond, The server install is a text install, 12.04 and 14.04 are the only supported releases right now.
<Desmond> ok
<Desmond> i can either go with 12.04 or 14.04
<Desmond> i prefer 12.04
<bubbasaures> Desmond, Both have 5 years support.
<bubbasaures> about 3 years left on 12.04
<Desmond> but i am going to turn this server into IDS system
<Bashing-om> Desmond: Only the desktop has "leve" -> try ubuntu. Wee need to boot to "try ubuntu" to look at the hard disk(s) .. then maybe advise what it will take to install server .
<Desmond> i am not sure those IDS software will be compatible with 14.04
<Bashing-om> leve/live*
<Desmond> got it
<Loshki> 12.04 is at 12.04.4, whereas 14.04 is only at 14.04.1. For stability, you want 12...
<Desmond> i will download the desktop version first and go with 12.04 then
<Desmond> thanks
<bubbasaures> that is an opinion Loshki nothing supports that.
<Loshki> bubbasaures: it *is* an opinion. My experience supports it.
<Tyrandis> i dont mind 14.04
<bubbasaures> Loshki, That is total BS here come on. ;)
<bubbasaures> or in any academic sense
<Loshki> bubbasaures: you've never heard of 'never use the dot-oh release of anything if you can avoid it'? At dot-one is marginally better. A dot-4 tends to be pretty damn stable. Unless they add new features instead of bugfixing, how can it be otherwise.
<bubbasaures> Loshki, We hear all kinds of stuff, personally I want empirical info, stats, data, and so does the channel unless you preface with IMO.
<daftykins> Loshki: *12.04.5
<daftykins> bubbasaures: Loshki's statement is a pretty common one in IT circles.
<Rudj> hi, i switched mobo today and can't get sound any sound. alsa mixer installed but not working, tried to manually install drivers against new 3.16 kernel but that als o failed i'm quite out of idead, this is output of aplay -l aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
<bubbasaures> sigh
<ColdIce> trism, I upgraded to 12.04 - hoping that may solve the problem. Nope, still errors.
<erikk> I've been here a few times looking for an answer to this, but I've had some trouble. I'm a relatively new linux user, have a recent Ubuntu install with gnome 3, and have a messed up sound slider on my panel. It only lets me hear stuff at 50% or beyond for headphones (works fine for speakers) and at this 50% mark it gets really loud really fast
<erikk> How do I fix it?
<erikk> It is probably closer to 40% though
<bubbasaures> erikk, You might run alsamixer in the terminal and take a look, and in the sound gui.
<erikk> bubbasaures: I'm not too knowledgeable on how to change system settings with that, but I've done that. It hasn't really told me too much
<bubbasaures> also look in the sound gui that is
<bubbasaures> erikk, Ah, not sure here otherwise.
<erikk> bubbasaures: What is the "sound gui"? I've gone to the gnome sound options window that comes up when I click on the button with tools on it after clicking on the sound button in the gnome panel
<bubbasaures> erikk, sound is the app name, gui is guided user interface, a gui is not a text interface.
<bubbasaures> gui is a term sound is an app
<erikk> bubbasaures: Okay
<erikk> bubbasaures: So no offense, but you're not really sure where else I should look then?
<Rudj> erkk, what you are looking for is how to increse sound steps in technical terms
<erikk> I've done some googling but haven't been able to figure it out myself
<erikk> Rudj: I thought I saw some stuff about that online, but is that different from changing sensitivity?
<bubbasaures> erikk, Heh, no offense here, not really never had an issue so have not looked close at that part ofthe OS.
<Rudj> where do you increase the sound from? kb or directly from speakers?
<erikk> Rudj: Because I'm not looking to make the slider more sensitive but rather just start working on an absolute scale from 0 to 100 rather than -50 to 100
<erikk> Rudj: What is kb?
<Rudj> keyboard
<erikk> Rudj: I normally use the indicator on the gnome panel
<erikk> Actually, I'm not even sure if the speakers are right either
<erikk> I think I notice the glitch on my headphones because it is more deafening when I can't get the sound right
<erikk> Either no sound or way too loud and then I have to make a minute adjustment that takes up time and has to be finely tuned for everything I listen to
<Rudj> erikk, i think you can adjust the slider so that when you move it instead of decreasing or increasing by say +5 it goes by +3 or +1
<Rudj> erikk, both headphones and speakers have the same problem?
<erikk> Rudj: It is hard to tell.
<erikk> Rudj: But I can hear my speakers below the level where my headphones go mute
<trism> ColdIce: that is weird, this: http://mercurial.selenic.com/wiki/RequiresFile says it should be included with 1.7, 12.04 has 2.0...I just tested and I can pull it on 14.04
<ColdIce> trism, I hate compiling from source code *MAD* PKG_CHECK_MODULES(GLIB, glib-2.0 >
<ColdIce> that single line: PGK_CHECK_MODULES is not working on my system, I even had PKG-CONFIG installed...
<ColdIce> To make it work, I have to run these commands: aclocal -I /usr/share/aclocal; autoheader; automake; autoconf
<ColdIce> why?
<trism> ColdIce: you probably had to regen the configure file
<ColdIce> regen, I don't follow exactly
<ColdIce> I'm just trying to install a smple tool which is only available as source so I just google and follow instructions
<ColdIce> I forgot to install a dependency for the tool, now when I try to compile that dependency I get this: jpeg.c:604:13: error: variable 'bits' set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<trism> ColdIce: those commands rebuild the autotools build files (configure plus all the Makefiles), the mercurial repo has an autogen.sh file that runs them all
<ColdIce> what does it even mean, trism ?
<ColdIce> Thanks!
<ColdIce> so, the autogen.sh is not working properly you say so I have to run those manually? :)
<trism> ColdIce: did you run the autogen.sh file before running configure?
<ColdIce> yes :)
<trism> ColdIce: did it complete successfully?
<ColdIce> I don't even want to continue this...
<wheatthin> bleh, I'm back anybody miss me? :P  jk good evening peeps
<ColdIce> good evening wheatthin, I'm mad cuz compiling is ****
<wheatthin> ColdIce, compiling is ok, when everything goes well :)
<ColdIce> sure, it's okay.. but when you don't understand that much everything is wrong and you try to fix it, new problems occurs
<ColdIce> I literally gave up.
<wheatthin> ColdIce, may I ask what you're trying to compile?
<ColdIce> http://esminis.com/econverter/
<Wulframn> Hey guys, is there a hardware channel? If you don't know, then what is the command to search channels? /alis or something?
<ColdIce> first this problem occured: http://pastebin.com/VjYHKQvA - due to: PKG_CHECK_MODULES, then I fixed that by: aclocal -I /usr/share/aclocal; autoheader; automake; autoconf
<ColdIce> then another problem occured, poppler wasn't installed
<bynarie> hello
<ColdIce> Package 'poppler-glib' requires 'poppler = 0.18.4' but version of poppler is 0.26.5
<Wulframn> howdy, bynarie
<bynarie> im trying to install ubuntu on my win8 machine... i can get usb stick to bootup and i click install and after that the kb/mouse dies on mew
<bynarie> any idea?
<bynarie> *me
<wheatthin> hmm so it's too new
<ColdIce> yea, trying on a VM 14.04 now
<bynarie> the kb/mouse works fine for the first couple of screens/prompts then just dies
<ColdIce> I got 12.04 on the problem machine
<wheatthin> no, that won't help I'm afraid, you're gonna have to go further backwards
<bynarie> my pc is msi gt70-2oc-059us
<bynarie> its pretty well equipped machine with i7 cpu, 16gb ram.. bla bla
<ColdIce> bynarie, I see, a laptop with Win8... turned off secure boot since you can boot.
<wheatthin> bynarie, are you using a usb hub by any chance?
<ColdIce> and fastboot
<ColdIce> tried with external keyboard / mouse?
<bynarie> no hub
<bynarie> wheatthin, yes secure boot is off... legacy boot enabled
<bynarie> ColdIce, no i have not.. i will try that
<wheatthin> bynarie, what's your dmesg say?
<bynarie> but i have another win8 machine, uefi bios, that installs ubuntu just fine. im gonna hop on it right now real quick... BRB
<bynarie> wheatthin, i dont know what you mean by dmesg
<bynarie> wheatthin, i will brb... and thank you for helping me... i appreciate it
<ColdIce> bynarie, just run dmesg
<ColdIce> from terminal and pastebin it :)
<bynarie> ok me back
<bynarie> now im on my ubuntu machine
<bynarie> ok..... if my kb/mouse locks up, how do i access terminal and type dmesg?
<ColdIce> wheatthin, swfdec is required for eConverted, its still failing on my NEW 14.04 *MAD* jpeg.c:604:13: error: variable 'bits' set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<ColdIce>    JpegBits *bits;
<bynarie> and keep in mind... ubuntu isnt even installed
<ColdIce> bynarie, do you have an external keyboard?
<bynarie> yea im hookin it up right now... ill let you know.. hold on
<Bashing-om> bynarie: As a thought "legacy boot enabled" generally is a ps/2 keyboard setting .. as you have new machine and USB, don't think ya want this setting .Keybord not working when kernel is loaded - bios is not handing off to the system what the kernel can hanle (??).
<Bashing-om> handle*
<Delizin> Howdy all. I'm pretty new to linux and I'm trying to setup a cron job to run a django management command every day at 3am, but I'm not entirely clear on the process. My understanding is I need to create a text file such as: https://dpaste.de/N53o then run chrontab on the text file and it is good to go?
<bynarie> Bashing-om, ok... well i also have some achi xchi hand off settings enabled.. does that matter?
<bynarie> i actually have uefi with csm as my boot mode.. which i believe just means uefi with legacy support
<Bashing-om> bynarie: ya want AHCI .. now a days .. with this new hard ware.
<bynarie> ok... well thats already enabled
<bynarie> but i do see your point
<Bashing-om> !uefi | byn
<ubottu> byn: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bynarie> Bashing-om, note this... The ubuntu machine im on right now also has uefi and i didnt have to change any settings to get it to install
<bynarie> its only on this msi laptop
<bynarie> thank you for link i will check it out
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Win8 dual booting ? ubuntu must be installed same same as Win UEFI / legacy mode ???
<bynarie> yes... the machine im on right now is ubuntu/win8
<bynarie> no settings required changes
<bynarie> eufi bios
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Consider, different machine, different hardware, different OEMs implement UEFI differently . To this time there is no set standard.
<bynarie> ok.. i gotcha
<bynarie> ColdIce, the ext kb/mouse did NOT work.. woudlnt even boot to install this time
<ColdIce> can you boot into recovery mode to see if ext / normal works there? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<ColdIce> just want to be sure :P
<bynarie> omg ive been wasting my time
<bynarie> i just put my bios settings back to normal and it works now
<bynarie> figured
<bynarie> figures**
<Bashing-om> bynarie: : )
<bynarie> lol..
<bynarie> thank you guys for your help i appreciate it
<bynarie> well.. maybe i spoke too soon. crap!
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Come back when you can stay longer, and help others too .
<bynarie> yea.. im staying on
<Bashing-om> bynarie: What "loaded" up that changed how the keyboard driver interfaces ?
<bynarie> the installation went further
<bynarie> but locked up again
<ravster> hey everyone.  Where can I find a .deb for the latest util-linux.  Ubuntu is going up only to version 2.20 right now.
<Bashing-om> bynarie: What option from the initial install screen have you chosen ? "something else" or "install along side" ??
<bynarie> there was no optionn like that
<Bashing-om> I do not think that is a good thing .. but wait for others who have experince installing with Win8 .
<wormmd> Hey all. Just installed Trusty on an HP Pavilion zv6000, ran firmware-b43-installer, rfkill shows no hard or soft block on phy0, but my wifi hard switch light is off and wpa_supplicant reports that my wifi is hard-blocked. What do you want me to paste first?
<Bashing-om> bynarie: While waiting, ya might profit from : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295 <- UEFI Installing - Tips.
<codepython777> is anyone using ubuntu natively on macbook pro here?
<bynarie> Bashing-om, now somethin else wierd happened.. mouse worked perfectly fine.... but the keyboard kept sending "u" to the program
<bynarie> just repeatedly kept showing uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<bynarie> like as if someone was holding the u button down
<bynarie> im done messing up it right now
<bynarie> i got this system so i guess ill leave it be
<Bashing-om> bynarie: I saw that same circumstance of u with overhead ^ yesterday here on the channel, did not note the solution though.
<rasteroid> bynarie: try disabling key repeat and then re-enabling it
<bynarie> i just wanted to experience type of the line hardware with linux
<bynarie> top****
<bynarie> i will give it a shot tomorrow
<bynarie> im flustered right now
<rasteroid> bynarie: there appears to be several issue with keys repeating, but no one has found root cause yet
<bynarie> ok
<rasteroid> bynarie: and yes, it's biting me, too
<bynarie> lol
<bynarie> are you having problems too?
<rasteroid> bynarie: yes
<bynarie> what kind of system are you trying to run it on?
<rasteroid> bynarie: it's happened with two different bluetooth keyboards
<rasteroid> bynarie: trusy
<bynarie> wow that sucks
<bynarie> during install period or actually running it?
<bynarie> sounds like a software isssue then more than a hardware if its happened to multiple people/devices
<rasteroid> bynarie: running it, on previously installed systems. that's why i bought the second keyboard
<bynarie> oh i see
<rasteroid> bynarie: i thinks it's usb/bluetooth level, but there's not evidence
<rasteroid> bynarie: s/not/no/
<monkers> what should the permissions on /var be ?
<rasteroid> monkers: 755 root.root
<bynarie> yes
<bynarie> monkers, deffinitely not 777
<rasteroid> monkers: ie. rwx rw rw
<bynarie> nevermind...
<rasteroid> monkers: not at all, /etc contains the config files
<wormmd> Hey all. Just installed Trusty on an HP Pavilion zv6000, ran firmware-b43-installer, rfkill shows no hard or soft block on phy0, but my wifi hard switch light is off (won't turn on) and wpa_supplicant reports that my wifi is hard-blocked. What do you want me to paste first?
<monkers> - drwxr-xr-x  14 root root  4096 Jul 22 17:28 var
<rasteroid> monkers: that looks right
<ColdIce> i bash script, how can I get a file from the same directory as the script?
<monkers> but its not rw rw
<rasteroid> monkers; my bad, 5 is rx, because daemons running as nobody,etc. need to be able to read the configs
<monkers> here's the error im getting - PID dir: /var/run/sickbeard must be writable (write permissions)
<Blue11> I am having problems playing a bluray movie -- http://picpaste.com/bluray-QeOS9eVR.png
<monkers> oh i see the pro
<monkers> prob
<monkers> nvermind ty
<rasteroid> monkers: on trusty, var/run is a symlink to /run, and it also has 755
<Bashing-om> bynarie: As you do not see install options : are you installing as a 'server' or the 'desktop' version ?
<wormmd> New info: ifconfig reports no wlan0 :( Working on that.
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: did you try vlc?
<bynarie> Bashing-om,  im using the "desktop" iso, but there is no server/desktop option
<bynarie> Bashing-om, i guess maybe i should have mentioned that im actually install Xubuntu.. dont know if that makes any difference???
<monkers> rasteroid - should programs be able to write to it though?
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Nope, I still expect you to see install options for the desktop install at that initial install screen .
<bynarie> nope
<bynarie> never have
<bynarie> Bashing-om, i have installed xubuntu on VMs and this laptop im on now... never seen it.
<bynarie> several times
<bynarie> Bashing-om, not even a package selection screen
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Like I say though, no experience with UEFI installs, wait for those who have had that experience to have good guidance.
<bynarie> Bashing-om, ok will do.... thank you for your help tho
<monkers> can someone check what the permissions are for /var on trusty?
<bynarie> 755
<bynarie> rwxr-xr-x
<Bashing-om> monkers: "drwxr-xr-x  13 root root  4096 Mar 13  2014 var" .
<monkers> ty
<bynarie> d means what Bashing-om ?? i know x=exec, w=write, r=read
<linuxuz3r> hi
<bynarie> im pretty new to *nix in general
<linuxuz3r> yes
<linuxuz3r> thats right bynarie
<Bashing-om> bynarie: as in "drwxr-xr-x" then the 'd' is for (d)irectory.
<bynarie> go figure... d for directory =]
<bynarie> thanks
<Blue11> I am having problems playing a bluray movie -- http://picpaste.com/bluray-QeOS9eVR.png
<Bashing-om> bynarie: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions .
<wormmd> Attempting to blacklist hp_wmi, back in a flash.
<bynarie> Bashing-om, so one more question... using the -rwxrwxrwx, is that the same as using numbers? 777?
<bynarie> considering the numbers are correct
<rasteroid> bynarie: yes, they are binary masks, 4 + 2 + 1
<bynarie> ok
<rasteroid> 4 =  read, 2 = write, 1 = exec, thus 644 means rw- r-- r--
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Yep .. 4=3=1 = 7 ; where r=4 w=3 x=1 .
<cuddylier> tcp6       0      0 162.252.10.149:25565    :::*                    LISTEN
<rasteroid> w = 2
<cuddylier> Anyone know if that is even a process? Port 25565 on all IPs seems to be taken up
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: byn thanks ! ^^ .
<wormmd> Hey all, still no luck after blacklisting the hp_wmi kernel mod.
<rasteroid> cuddlyer : run 'netstat -lpt'
<bynarie> Bashing-om, you seem very knowledgeable in *nix. Thank you for sharing with me
<bynarie> Im trying to really dig into it and learn what i can
<rasteroid> monkers: sorry, was playing guitar. the point of r-x is that you can't open a directory if you don't have  'x'
<bynarie> I bought a book called "ubuntu unleashed", Bashing-om , do you know if this a good book?
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Just been around for a while ! .. There is more I do not know than otherwise.
<DF3D2> so I've had a Seagate 2tb die after 1 year, and a 3tb die after 1 year. Is western digital any better?
<DF3D2> or am I just fucked to keep buying the same hardware over and over
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bynarie> hehe... being modest
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Do not know for sure, who are the author(s) ?
<Blue11> I need some help with trying to play a blu ray movie
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: did you try vlc?
<bynarie> Bashing-om, Matthew Helmke
<lotuspsychje> !details | Blue11
<ubottu> Blue11: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bynarie> I actually got "the official ubuntu book" 2013 and "ubuntu unleashed" 2014
<bynarie> both by Matthew Helmke
<lotuspsychje> bynarie: please us #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss books
<bynarie> lotuspsychje, ok
<Bashing-om> bynarie: Can not comment on that, does not ring any bells, one way or the other ..Years back my indroductory book was Hill Bacon Burger Jesse Krstic release of " The Officialubuntu book" .. (still on my desktop !)
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: yup it doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !bluray | Blue11
<ubottu> Blue11: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rasteroid> bynarie: i learned via Sorcery/SourceMage, but LFS or Gentoo would be just as good of an entry point. Eventually one gets tired of compiling all the time and just wants to get some work done.
<bynarie> rasteroid, I agree on the compiling issue LoL
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: bynarie Any way we learn linux is a good way !
<bynarie> yes
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: agreed
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: for me it was the ease of installation that drew me to ubuntu, but i do admit i prefer the (x)ubuntu flavor
<Bashing-om> bynarie: cavaet: It does take time effort and thinking .. and great that no one person can learn it all . The process is never ending as the OS evolves so rapidly.
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: i frequently need to use multiple drives, etc. and Ubuntu was the easiest distro to use and accomplish that, which is why i use it to this day
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: I messed about a lot with other linux's back in the day, what sold me on ubuntu was documentation !
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: community is another good reason
<Bashing-om> +10 ^^
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: My 1st installs of (k)ubuntu, I made it very difficult for myself, as I knew no better !
<bynarie> Bashing-om, rasteroid I Agree. Anything based upon debian/ubuntu seem to have very good support threads/information
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: right it plays dvd's fine - just not blu ray
<wormmd> Hey all, having a wifi issue on an HP Pavilion zv6000, can't seem to get the hard kill button to work.
<bynarie> wormmd, elaborate please for others to better understand what exactly is wrong
<bynarie> wormmd, is the actual button the issue? or are you saying its something to do with linux
<bynarie> ?
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: my first install of sorcery was easy; i knew i had to build a kernel, and that all my drives were on a tekram scsi, therefore the LSI driver had to be in the kernel and not a module. but sorcery gave me install flexibility that freebsd and opensuse did not. when they had issues with continuity i came to ubuntu, and have been here ever since (6.04 LTS)
<bynarie> I started out on linux-mandrake(now called mandriva I think). I do believe its a redhat based dist. But after I found ubuntu, i havent looked back either
<wormmd> Love it when noobs go IRC White Knight ;) rfkill reports no hard or soft block, but wpa_supplicant reports a hard block. Additionally, the light on the wifi switch doesn't seem to be operational, which doesn't bode well. Thoughts?
<rasteroid> bynarie: yeah, it's mandriva. yum is much better than it was, but they still have nothing like apt-cacher
<rasteroid> why would i want all my machines to have to download packages over and over again?
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: Whoh ! You do go back aways .. Me server applications with 'buntu 9.04 .. then (K)ubuntu as a desktop, found (u)buntu prefered it over the eye candy .. now I run a roll my own .. and am a happy happy camper.
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: i was using BeOS before that ;-)
<bynarie> rasteroid, Bashing-om , what desktop(i think its called) do you guys run? Im currently running xfce.. i like how it is lightweight compared to unity/gnome3
<Bashing-om> rasteroid: Getting way off topic .. but You are a mean old man - to go back that fer with that !
<rasteroid> Bashing-om: maybe, but I like Be, and a former colleague works on Haiku
<rasteroid> bynarie: I use X(ubuntu) and almost always have. I like minimalism, espcially in my techno ;-)
<Bashing-om> bynarie: DEs are a personal choice .. I too run xfce as my preference -- but, they are falling behind - need all the help they can get. xfce not to happy with GTK3 .
<bynarie> awesome
<lotuspsychje> we have such a nice channel to discuss nobody ever use
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<xulescu> hello IRC inhabitants, do you recommend hexchat as a good IRC client on Ubuntu?
<rasteroid> wormmd: can he get 'dmesg | grep -i wlan'
<lotuspsychje> xulescu: i swear by xchat, but thats just a flavor
<rasteroid> xulescu: xchat here as well
<wormmd> rasteroid: http://ix.io/eCO
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: any other ideas on blu ray?  It won't play in vlc, and movie player comes up with:  http://picpaste.com/bluray-QeOS9eVR.png
<rasteroid> wormmd: it's only two lines... look on google for Broadcom 4306 documentation
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: try running vlc from terminal, then play your bluray and see what error you get
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: yes a long time ago.
<ferr> Any ideas why settings can not be saved and after reboot its reset?
<rasteroid> Blue11: have you ever been able to play a bluray in linux?
<rasteroid> Blue11: or did it suddenly fail, indicating a regression from previous functionality?
<Blue11> rasteroid: this is my first time trying a bluray ever
<rasteroid> Blue11: it doesn't work, and i can't tell you why not. but for a direction for your enquiries you will need to research matroska (.mkv). i have a number of large (>20G) files that have ac3 audio and 1080p video and loads of subtitles, but i can't tell you how i got them ;-)
<Blue11> rasteroid: it's given my an error:  open of bluray:///yada failed
<rasteroid> Blue11: sure, in order to even read the device you need special libraries. look for libdvdread and libcdparanoia files. also check brasero for libraries required to read/write BDs.
<Blue11> rasteroid: I can burn bluray fine - just can't play them.  it plays dvd's fine
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: what error you getting on vlc?
<AzureX> sorry if i missed this but what application are we using
<rasteroid> Blue11: what format of file are you creating?
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: open of bluray:///dev/dvd1 failed
<Lakers_business> lol call me different and i dont know if anybody even heard of Arachne but does this old browser play youtube videos ?
<blancowilliam> Hola
<rasteroid> Blue11: is this a file you created, and if so, what kind of file is it?
<blancowilliam> Hello
<blancowilliam> hello
<Wh1t3Rabbit> Hi - so I'm running the latest patch update and BASH is still vulnerable. What's up?
<Lakers_business> lol call me different and i dont know if anybody even heard of Arachne but does this old browser play youtube videos ?
<HandleHard> hi
<blancowilliam> i am speak spanish :c
<rasteroid> Wh1t3Rabbit: determined how?
<lotuspsychje> !shellshock | Wh1t3Rabbit
<ubottu> Wh1t3Rabbit: Ubuntu has released security updates for both recent bash vulnerabilities for all currently-supported versions of Ubuntu. Use your preferred package manager to apply all pending updates. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2362-1/ , http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-1/ , and http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2363-2/ for more information.
<blancowilliam> i speak little english
<Lakers_business> My firefox 31 is messed up and i cant watch youtube videos.
<Wh1t3Rabbit> http://www.nopsec.com/blog/entry/shellshock-me-baby-one-more-time
<lotuspsychje> Wh1t3Rabbit: whats your bash version ?
<lotuspsychje> !info bash
<ubottu> bash (source: bash): GNU Bourne Again SHell. In component main, is required. Version 4.3-7ubuntu1.4 (trusty), package size 535 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<Wh1t3Rabbit> version 4.3.11(1)-release
<rasteroid> bash --version
<rasteroid> Wh1t3Rabbit : run this - env var='() { ignore this;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c /bin/true
<Wh1t3Rabbit> true
<Wh1t3Rabbit> so then ... what
<rasteroid> Wh1t3Rabbit: no worries
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: did you try manually browse to dvd? maybe its /dev/sr0 or somthing?
<rasteroid> 'vulnerable' would be a problem
<Wh1t3Rabbit> hence my concern
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: sudo blkid said it's /dev/sr1 -- so I know that much
<lotuspsychje> Blue11: try to open the location with vlc
<Wh1t3Rabbit> I really, really dislike the new Ubuntu interface - most of the apps aren't findable anymore
<Wh1t3Rabbit> no update manager?
<daftykins> Wh1t3Rabbit: try xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Wh1t3Rabbit: ubuntu has never been so good as now
<rasteroid> Wh1t3Rabbit: over the course of this issue that command has returned various errors if it didn't return 'vulnerable'. if it still doesn't it should be fine, but look for new exploits and tests for them
<Wh1t3Rabbit> and Bash (in Software Update Center) swears its updated - but still vulnerable
<lotuspsychje> Wh1t3Rabbit: how did you test if its vunrable?
<Lakers_business> Whoa this crap is old.who seen Arachne in action?I might just install Dosbox.WTF
<Wh1t3Rabbit> hold up
<Wh1t3Rabbit> well, this is weird, I got the 'vulnerable'  echo once, and now the last 4 times it's come back as "hello"
<Wh1t3Rabbit> definitely something odd going on
<lotuspsychje> Wh1t3Rabbit: what tool are you using, and local or remote?
<Wh1t3Rabbit> which bash
<Wh1t3Rabbit> oops
<Wh1t3Rabbit> it's local on this box
<Blue11> lotuspsychje: I have that's where I got the open of bluray:///dev/sr1 failed
<krasnayarsk> which Terminus consolefont / or just consolefont, has Polish characters? I need Polish consolefont characters.
<Lakers_business> Whats a archne-like browser alternative?My default browser is messed up lol.
<Lakers_business> no chrome or ie suggestions lol!
<droidbuster> I was upgrading my server from 10 whatever to 12.04 and somehow when i read the details on a version to replace i didnt exit the changelog in text editor. so i accidently exited the upgrade midway through. i am only able to login to recovery and all the commands i have tried result in telling me i need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lotuspsychje> Lakers_business: i like links2
<droidbuster> however i get an error dpkg error unable to access dpkg status area Read only... wtf
<lotuspsychje> droidbuster: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might know your issue?
<droidbuster> lot. ok
<Lakers_business> lotuspsychje:never heard of it is it lightweight like and can it play youtube vids?
<droidbuster> and it is pertent to here also... same version just no gui
<lotuspsychje> Lakers_business: no, its a text like browser from terminal
<droidbuster> same problem you get erroring during upgrade
<cyphase> i want to ssh into my computer and have all the same environment variables in that shell as when i open a terminal on my desktop. what's the best way to do that?
<droidbuster> I was upgrading from 10.04  to 12.04 and somehow when i read the details on a version to replace i didnt exit the changelog in text editor. so i accidently exited the upgrade midway through. i am only able to login to recovery and all the commands i have tried result in telling me i need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<linuxuz3r> xD
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: Did /etc/apt/sources.list get upgraded to 'trusty' ? Then maybe some hope.
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  i am not sure how to check in this recovery state
<rasteroid> droidbuster: it might be that certain partitions are mounted read-only. you should check what 'mount' reports, and if necessary run 'mount -o remount, rw dev/<device>'
<phoenixz> Trying to install Kubuntu in a machine with an NVidia 7990 card, on graphics start I see only garbled white with crap screen.. I do have text mode. Can I somehow install Kubuntu in text only, then install the nvidia drivers?
<phoenixz> or, alternatively, install the nvidia drivers in text only?
<phoenixz> or, what drivers do I need to install for 7990 support? I see nvidia-173 for example, but I have no idea if thats the right one or not..
<phoenixz> I suppose I could install the drivers in the text console, but I do not know which one
<phoenixz> Normally I would use some GUI program for that
<rasteroid> droidbuster: that's '/dev/<device>'
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: Got a desktop liveDVD handy ? and check the sources from the liveDVD ??
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  according to sources.lst it was modified today so i assume it has been updated but
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  no cdrom :(
<Lakers_business> lotuspsychje:Hey have you even heard of Arachne.yeah lotuspsychje, its super old but i think it can run under dosbox?I just maybe might spend my night trying it lol.just curious thats all lol.
<lotuspsychje> phoenixz: you have internet enable during setup?
<ol_dude67> am trying to get a ati hd 4200 onboard chip to play vga and hdmi with the right res. any good docs to start reading?
<lotuspsychje> phoenixz: the driver ubuntu chooses is in most cases also best to choose
<h16h> is 192.168.3.0 valid under 255.255.252.0 ?
<droidbuster> right now i am just looking to get past my dpkg interrupted error it will resume
<lotuspsychje> h16h: try the ##networking channel
<droidbuster> h16h:  yes it is but this is not the channel
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: One can try as root : apt-get autoremove , apt-get clean , apt-get update , apt-get upgrade , apt-get dist-upgrade , apt-get -f install , pkg --configure -a ... Good luck !
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  correct and thankyou i just googled it as i thought here i would have someone for step by step but i am going to force it
<Wh1t3Rabbit> so UCLA is having a bad night
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: If dpkg is locked then lsof -> fuser to rm the loack ( might knock the server down and have to restart .
<phoenixz> lotuspsychje: well, I only have a white screen with weird.. mess.. I see a window rectangle that appears rendered correctly, but the contents of that iwndow are also a mess
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: i already rebooted twice and still locked
<phoenixz> So my guess would be that the driver is not right :P
<droidbuster> ......... lsof -> fuser read only file system
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock , sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  trying now
<droidbuster> Bashing-om:  rm : cannot remove `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock' : read only file system :/
<bynarie> i just read the topic. What is a "Channel Troll"?
<cyphase> for anyone wondering, or for anyone searching logs later, this post is the solution to the problem of connecting to the desktop dbus session from an ssh session: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1059023
<SchrodingersScat> bynarie: anyone trying to go against !guidelines or disobeying an Op here.
<bynarie> oh ok i never had heard of it before thanks
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: So much for my next ! .. OK, can you boot to grub -> recovery and remount the OS read/write ?
<cyphase> i suggest using the one-liner, with gnome-session as the process whose environment you're using
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: yes i can i justy did
<droidbuster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1793058&page=2
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: skip mount or manual is always where i am stuck
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: sounds like ya need to check/repair the file system, problem is that must be done with the file system unmounted - usually done from liveDVD(USB) ! .
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: Nother way ! can you get to any terminal ? -> sudo touch /forcefsck , sudo shutdown -r now .
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: Can you still get into recover, mount / read/write and run the fsck shutdown ^ ?
<droidbuster> i will try what am i mounting
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: i will try what am i mounting
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<cfhowlett> !ops | dauerschlaf
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<ubottu> dauerschlaf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass..
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<unopaste> dauerschlaf you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<droidbuster> !op
<droidbuster> help
<Ser1alPois0n> Why did I join this irc?
<Ser1alPois0n> Looks mostly like spam.
<phoenixz> Ser1alPois0n: One of life's deeper questions...
<droidbuster> Ser1alPois0n: no just one person whos been taken care of
<Ser1alPois0n> Okay
<Ser1alPois0n> Wait... XChat can be put through Tor? Wtf
<phoenixz> So anybody who might know what ubuntu driver to install for a 7990 card on the ubuntu installer? Because out of the box? not working.. I'm in text mode, I have internet, I can install whichever, but I have like 20 and I don't know which is the right one
<Ser1alPois0n> From askubuntu.com: # eg Upgrade from AMD Catalyst 13.2 beta 2 to 13.2 beta 3
<Ser1alPois0n> # Go into your Downloads folder (I suppose you have already download the driver)
<Ser1alPois0n> cd Downloads
<Ser1alPois0n> # Make the package executable
<Ser1alPois0n> chmod +x amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta3-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<Ser1alPois0n> # Create deb packages for precise (12.04) or quantal (12.10)
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<unopaste> Ser1alPois0n you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dauerschlaf> I had a boyfriend named "Ubuntu" once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<phoenixz> sigh, droidbuster...? a hand please?
<omosoj> hey guys, i have a basic linux command line question. how do i make a shortcut, so that if i type a string a file will execute?
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Ser1alPois0n> Omg
<droidbuster> phoenixz: yes ?
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<bitg> WTF
<Ser1alPois0n> Pheonix, I pasted the fix.
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !op
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> im not an op i forget how to page them
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !buzz
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<bitg> ?whois sitology
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<omosoj> quit
<mozzarella> !op
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<droidbuster> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<cyphase> !klaxxon
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<phoenixz> Great going unopaste, Ser1alPois0n gets blocked, but this troll gets to have his fun
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<mozzarella> droidbuster: it's !op
<Ser1alPois0n> Wtf
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<bitg> I dont think asking him nicely will change anything
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> i paged lol
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<HandleHard> ??
<droidbuster> its been forever since i was in here regulary
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<phoenixz> I have been gone quite a while too, what the hell happened to this place?
<droidbuster> Bashing-om: i fixed it thanks for your advice
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Ser1alPois0n> He's behind Tor, I can't do shit.
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<malkauns> someone getting beheaded right now?
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> phoenixz: not enough admins here aparently
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !admin
<sitology> v
<sitology> v
<sitology> vALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<cyphase> lol
<mozzarella> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<phoenixz> droidbuster: yeah, so I've noticed... we really could use one..
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> just type !op
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> !op
<phoenixz> sitology: forgeting the CTRL there, eh?
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> NO LEARNING FOR YOU FAGGOT
<cyphase> troll can't even use a script
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Gully_foyle_Jay> FUCK ANIME!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> mozzarella: i dont even have access to request an OP anymore
<phoenixz>  Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang : one of you guys, PLEASE? a hand? get sitology kicked?
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Ser1alPois0n> I would DDoS him if he weren't behind Tor.
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Gully_foyle_Jay> help we need mods
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Ser1alPois0n> MODS!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<droidbuster> Ser1alPois0n:  lol :)
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Gully_foyle_Jay> MOB
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<Gully_foyle_Jay> MODS!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<cfhowlett> !ops | sitology
<ubottu> sitology: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<sitology> ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR! ALLAH AKBAR!
<elky> cfhowlett: we are kind of aware
<sitology> hahhahaha
<sitology> suck my dick you fucking faggots!!!!!
<sitology> muahahahahahahaa
<sitology> niggers
<sitology> niggerfaggottttts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sitology> suck a cock nigger
<unopaste> sitology you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<droidbuster> elky:  it has been going on for 15 mins.
<Mr_Sheesh> ty unopaste
<phoenixz> LOL
<dauerschlaf> !ops cfhowlett is a fucking little bitch trying to tell on me because i know he's a faggot
 * rww looks up
<dauerschlaf> !ops cfhowlett is a fucking little bitch trying to tell on me because i know he's a faggot
<phoenixz> Great going unopaste, THAT somehow did it?
<droidbuster> elky:  dauer is the other flooder
<Blue11> YaY
<phoenixz> THANK YOU! :)
<Ser1alPois0n> All Tor nodes should be blocked.
<droidbuster> Blue11: they will be back :(
<cyphase> and the Unbeliever was struck down, and cast into the Fire; and all was right with The World
<rww> anyone I missed?
<droidbuster> rww:  not at the moment
<cfhowlett> cyphase, ???  you too?
<rww> unopaste: lol, u r teh competent
<Blue11> droidbuster: yup but for now they are dead, jm
<Blue11> jim
<rww> droidbuster: thanks
<OERIAS> dauerschlaf is funny gentleman
<droidbuster> sitology was the worst flooder
<droidbuster> and hes unbanned now ?
<rww> droidbuster: nope
<rww> ubottu: feedthetroll | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<elky> droidbuster: unopaste was trying to quiet him. he removed the quiet because it's now unnecessary.
<rwp> Thanks Ops!
<OERIAS> rww, I will indeed
<droidbuster> elky:  yes but either way what is it with the flooding idiots probably 12 or something
<rww> droidbuster: doesn't matter. let's get back to support
<droidbuster> so ok i fixed my problem :)
<Ser1alPois0n> I was muted for trying to help someone by pasting instructions... unopaste waited 15 mins to mute it for spam...
<rww> Ser1alPois0n: yes, it's a very competent bot, and the relevant people have been notified of its competence
<Blue11> loL
<droidbuster> it finished the upgrade with errors but now i can just reinstall the failed packages
<droidbuster> :/
<Bashing-om> droidbuster: Great, fully updated on the new upgrade now /// Looking better !
<mrebola> Hi , everyone
<Blue11> droidbuster: you can try a sudo apt-get install -f   90% of the time that fixes the problems
<Blue11> howdy tex
<droidbuster> Blue11:  not this time.... it was locked midway during the upgrade because i made a mistake
<DF3D2> what do you do if an app won't die with kill -9 pid
<DF3D2> it says "defunct"
<Ser1alPois0n> xkill?
<DF3D2> it's an init script (MPD) so xkill isn't relevant
<DF3D2> according to the ubuntu forums it is already dead, but something is wrong because I can't restart the daemon tells me the bind to port is being used
<Ser1alPois0n> Idk then. I've had a bit much to drink.
<rww> !drink-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> Remember folks; don't drink and IRC!
<Ser1alPois0n> Lol
<Ser1alPois0n> Sorry
<DF3D2> lol every one i'm talking to tonight on irc is drunk
<DF3D2> well i did the easy fix and just changed the port
<DF3D2> screw it lol
<Ser1alPois0n> For some reason I can't SSH into my laptop.
<Ser1alPois0n> I figured it out.
<bynarie> hm
<Ser1alPois0n> Apparently if my firewall is on I can't SSH into it.
<cyphase> indeed
<prajith> what is the best application for using torrent?
<Ser1alPois0n> transmission
<Dustin> im using rtorrent without any problems
<DF3D2> I like rtorrent and the web gui
<MagicHands> uTorrent hasn't failed meye
<MagicHands> yet
<bynarie> say i have a webserver running on port 80 and also my routers gui is port 80.... within the internal network i cant access the webserver but from outside the network i can.. using apache2 in ubuntu
<bynarie> any ideas?
<Ser1alPois0n> I like Transmission. Doesn't it come with Ubuntu out of the box?
<cfhowlett> Ser1alPois0n, it does.
<DF3D2> Ser1alPois0n, ya
<Dustin> you have to limit transmissions upload slots and upload rate, if not, it will really mess your internet
<prajith> yes transmission is there
<prajith> what about qbittorrent?
<DF3D2> bynarie, because your router is set not to allow the web gui from outside the local network so the first device that listens on 80 is the web server
<DF3D2> you should see if you can change the port of the router web gui to something else.
<cfhowlett> prajith, they all do the same thing.  use the one with your favorite look/feel
<Snake2k> prajith: deluge
<prajith> thanks guys, have a nice day
<Dustin> bynarie: im having the same problem. It is because the router wont allow loopback
<DF3D2> Dustin, that is not why
<bynarie> well the odd thing is, it used to work fine
<bynarie> just literally stopped working one day
<Dustin> DF3D2, i can only access my domain from outside, not within my local network
<Ser1alPois0n> Idk, IIS sucks.
<bynarie> yes me too
<DF3D2> what do you mean by domain exactl
<DF3D2> your webserver ?
<Dustin> when i try to acces my domain locally, it fowards to the router login page
<DF3D2> yes I just explained why O_O
<Dustin> yup, i have my domain forwarded to my wan ip
<bynarie> if i type in my WAN IP, i get nothing... when i type in local router ip i get router gui(obviously)
<DF3D2> okay hold on
<DF3D2> are you guys running a machine with a local IP: say 192.168.1.2
<DF3D2> and a webserver running on port 80?
<bynarie> yes
<Ser1alPois0n> When I put your IP I get taken to an IIS page.
<bynarie> yes its iis
<DF3D2> bynarie, so if you type http://192.168.1.2:80 in a browser you get your router page? what ip is your router
<vitorpacheco> in sublime text, when I try to put some accent he gets before the word.
<Ser1alPois0n> 99% of the time one could assume 192.168.1.1
<bynarie> router ip is 192.168.1.1.
<bynarie> i can access web gui with that
<bynarie> now if i type in my WAN ip, it does nothing
<DF3D2> bynarie, and what is the ip of your machine running the web server
<bynarie> 192.168.1.109
<DF3D2> bynarie, so if you (within the local network) type http://192.168.1.109:80 in a web browser, what occurs ?
<bynarie> it loads the page
<Ser1alPois0n> :80 isn't necessary
<DF3D2> Ser1alPois0n, i'm well aware of that
<Ser1alPois0n> Just http:///192.168.1.109
<DF3D2> but i'm using it for specific reasons
<Ser1alPois0n> Okay
<DF3D2> im making sure his server is infact bound to port 80
<Ser1alPois0n> I can assure that it is.
<DF3D2> bynarie, okay it loads the webserver page ?
<bynarie> yes it does
<DF3D2> Ser1alPois0n, you can't assure anything because you aren't the one running his server
<Ser1alPois0n> I can when I've scanned it
<DF3D2> bynarie, okay I thought before you said that it does not work ?
<DF3D2> Ser1alPois0n, fair enough but please, let's not confuse him
<DF3D2> and this is why I use a vpn and a cloak on irc don't need anyone scanning me lol.
<Ser1alPois0n> Lol
<Ser1alPois0n> If I have anything to fear, I just hide behind Tor.
<DF3D2> I have nothing to really fear, just better safe than sorry.
<DF3D2> bynarie, so...? I thought your problem was it doesn't work on your local network but we have shown that it does infact work?
<bisu> bynarie: i guess you need to change your DMZ  server address to 192.168.1.109 in your router
<DF3D2> bisu, no he most definitely does not
<bynarie> no
<bynarie> im not doing that
<Dustin> it will not work when he tries to type in his wan ip
<DF3D2> and don't ever tell anyone to put on a dmz host
<bynarie> dustin.. yes
<bynarie> thats what i was saying.
<DF3D2> bynarie, by wan IP you mean your external ip ?
<bynarie> not that it really matters
<bynarie> yea
<DF3D2> you said that, that did work before
<DF3D2> you said the local one did not work
<DF3D2> ...
<Ser1alPois0n> If you really NEED to do that, put on a proxy because your router won't allow loopback.
<DF3D2> bynarie, if your webserver can't be reached from your external ip you need to open port 80 and forward it to 192.168.1.109 or whatever you said it was
<DF3D2> easy enough...
<bynarie> maybe i worded wrong... but before yesterday i could type in my domain name(bynarie.net ) which forwards to my ip address and access my server from inside the network
<DF3D2> has your ip changed ?
<bynarie> no
<DF3D2> have you updated the dns that points to your ip?
<Ser1alPois0n> I can access bynarie.net with no problem...
<bynarie> yes
<DF3D2> well then what the hell is the problem
<Ser1alPois0n> It takes me to an IIS page.
<bynarie> jeez
<DF3D2> yes bynarie.net works fine
<bynarie> i said from INSIDE the network I CANNOT access my website using the domain name bynarie.net or wan ip
<DF3D2> you don't need to
<DF3D2> for one thing
<bynarie> i know i said this already
<Ser1alPois0n> Right, we said your router won't allow loopback, that's why.
<DF3D2> loopback as in 127.0.0.1 lol ?
<bynarie> i was just trying to figure out why it doesnt work now as opposed to yesterday
<DF3D2> my router doesn't prevent this...
<Ser1alPois0n> Idk.
<DF3D2> wait i'm tired
<PolishPickers> me 2
<DF3D2> obviously 127.0.0.1 has no router involved
<DF3D2> lol
<Ser1alPois0n> Yeah
<Ser1alPois0n> Lol
<DF3D2> geez don't do plumbing work all day then try to think about computers
<DF3D2> it doesn't work
<Ser1alPois0n> Lol
<bynarie> lol
<DF3D2> but I'm not understanding why he wouldn't be able to access his own ip basically?
<Ser1alPois0n> Well, I'm a 16 year old with nothing better to do than do Java Programming and mess with a few servers.
<bynarie> yea thats all im saying
<DF3D2> if bynarie.net points to his wan ip
<DF3D2> he should still be able to input that locally and have it work
<bynarie> its NOT a big deal, just wondering
<DF3D2> it makes no sense to me
<bynarie> me neither
<DF3D2> I can input one of my dns pointers and it points to my wan ip and it works
<bynarie> because it doesnt point me to my router gui or webserver
<Ser1alPois0n> http://forums.att.com/t5/Residential-Gateway/Will-using-your-own-router-allow-loopback-connections/td-p/3978948
<Ser1alPois0n> ^There
<Michael87> so I a have a question. I saw a video for clutterflow for banshee media player. reminded me off the good old days when itunes was loaded with cool features like that. So I was wandering if anyone has confirmed if it works on ubuntu 14.04 with the latest banshee installed
<DF3D2> Ser1alPois0n, I guess the fios router is just smarter then
<DF3D2> since loopback works by default for me
<helmut_> hi
<bynarie> that loopback theory makes no sense.... it just worked yesterday.. absolutely nothing changed
<bynarie> i have asus rt-ac66u
<bynarie> pretty decent router i think
<DF3D2> bynarie, try a factory resrt of it
<Ser1alPois0n> Why reset it?
<Dustin> any firmware upgrade to the router before this problem?
<Ser1alPois0n> Just enable NAT loopback.
<bisu> DF3D2: if it worked yesterday, why reset it?
<Dustin> Thanks Ser1alPois0n , ive gotta try that too :D
<bynarie> Dustin, i did recently upgrade firmware... but, the problem started yesterday. The firmware upgrade happened about 2 weeks ago or so
<Dustin> bynarie, try NAT loopback as Ser1alPois0n suggested
<NGC6205_1> hmm, did something change recently that would explain why my screen has stopped turning off after a few seconds when I lock my computer? Only noticed it last night and tonight.
<nusr> sorry not ubuntu related but this is the only channel i know where people actually help..was on economics dozen of people but no one speaks..how can i search for channels? i'm looking for finance related for help
<xangua> !alis | nusr
<ubottu> nusr: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ser1alPois0n> I'm going to bed. I've been staring at these bright monitors in the dark for too long.
<CaffeineAddict> I have a server with a client that connects to it via tcpip.  The connection is kept open for long periods of time and occasionaly the router on the clients end gets hard rebooted.  Since the tcpip connection isnt officialy ended the server still has an open connection ... is there a way to force ubuntu to resolve these?
<CaffeineAddict> short of rebooting the server
<bynarie> hello
<rwp> CaffeineAddict, Change the keepalive times so that they timeout sooner. http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TCP-Keepalive-HOWTO/usingkeepalive.html
<CaffeineAddict> ty rwp
<CaffeineAddict> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_keepalive_time returns 7200
<CaffeineAddict> im assuming seconds?  so in 2h it should drop these connections?
<rwp> Yes, seconds.
<rwp> yes, if keepalives are enabled for that tcp connection.
<rwp> Can you say what type of server your tcp is serving?  Something home built?  or other?
<rwp> You will probably need to enable keepalives.
<CaffeineAddict> ubuntu 12 on a vps
<rwp> You talking ssh then?
<CaffeineAddict> standard digital ocean install
<CaffeineAddict> no, hosting a server w/ node.js
<rwp> I am unfamiliar with node.js. Sorry. But you will probably need to enable tcp keepalives.
<CaffeineAddict> aka my bad code most likly
<rwp> By analogy let me explain sshd and perhaps you can map that to your server.
<CaffeineAddict> oh, so even though it says 7200 sec ... i have to enable it?
<rwp> Look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and look for the TCPKeepAlive setting.
<rwp> It is either yes or no.
<rwp> If yes then sshd will set keepalives on the server end.
<rwp> TCP keepalives are controlled by the params you saw with a default being that it takes 2 hours or more to detect that a connection has dropped.
<CaffeineAddict> TCPKeepAlive yes
<rwp> Normally that is fine. Doesn't really matter that a server has a connection for that long.  But they will build up.
<rwp> So the keepalive and looonnn timeouts allows sshd to reap dead connections.
<CaffeineAddict> ok
<rwp> But if this is something that is on a flakey network, say a radio link, then it might be good to reduce this so that things can detect failure and reconnect sooner.
<rwp> Now how that could apply to your node.js server I don't know.  But perhaps you can map it there.
<CaffeineAddict> yah, client is accrost the pond ... so it drops randomly ... I will have to put something in my server code to kill the connection
<CaffeineAddict> ty for your input
<rwp> We often joke that the keepalive is really a makedead.
<CaffeineAddict> ;p
<joehannes> hey nerds!!! anyone know if there's gonna be public phone releases with 14.10?
<cfhowlett> !touch | joehannes, also ... nerds?  really?
<ubottu> joehannes, also ... nerds?  really?: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<matty_r> lol
<joehannes> oh, touch, thx ...
<joehannes> why not nerds?
<cfhowlett> joehannes, why would you address anyone as "nerds".  think ...
 * rwp prefers geek over nerd any day of the week
<CaffeineAddict> http://thumbnails-visually.netdna-ssl.com/nerds-vs-geeks_531d53fba639f_w1500.jpg
<CaffeineAddict> dont know ... i think im 50/50 split
<joehannes> cfhowlett, rwp ... geek indeed is preferrable to me as well, but since I don't know much about the codability nature about the guys here, they are surely nerds, but geeks in my vocabulary is restricted to cod4s! :P
<rwp> joehannes, nerd is a pejorative
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * cfhowlett thoughtfully scratches his neckbeard 
<joehannes> I'm definitely both as well
<joehannes> rwp .. wtf is a pejorative?????
<matty_r> Will the touch platform actually be any good?
<cfhowlett> matty_r, "good"?  yes
<rwp> They have these things call dictionaries!
<joehannes> bot, be silent or kick my a*! but don't be no Douglas Crockford!
<joehannes> sorry Douglas, grammer N*
<matty_r> cfhowlett, What market are they aiming for?
<cfhowlett> matty_r, people who use mobile phones
<cfhowlett> !touch | matty_r
<ubottu> matty_r: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<matty_r> Awesome :) well done
<joehannes> bot, I know you're smart, but let's try this ... I've been searching these pages all day long and not found explicit info as to what and when and actually ... it's too superstitious! now got me?
<joehannes> matty_r ... ok, now I've looked up pejorative and I see your point, but I would rather blame the hyping mechanism and general anti-knowledge as to the pejorativeness of Nerd ... and not accept the mark of pejorativeness on our very own L33t-words
<matty_r> joehannes, , huh? I think you mean rwp
<joehannes> oh, matty_r, rwp ... upps, sorry
<joehannes> I think I caught a twist ... icecold *ggg*
<rwp> np. We look a lot alike.
<matty_r> some would say brothers from another mother
<rwp> we went to different schools together
<ikonia> ok, I think we've taken that "joke" as far as it needs to go in this channel please
<bisu> what is the most beautiful piece of software in linux?
<cfhowlett> bisu, wrong question.  what exactly do you need the software to do.
<bisu> i am looking for good interfaces, like noise, geary are trying to make itself look beautiful, preferably a gtk+ based ui
<ikonia> like noise ?
<ikonia> geary ?
<cfhowlett> !info geary
<ubottu> geary (source: geary): lightweight email client designed for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 1143 kB, installed size 5226 kB
<bisu> noise is the music player in elementary os
<cfhowlett> bisu, you're question line is confusing.  alternate DE's are kde, xfce4, lxde               install all and choose a favorite.
<cfhowlett> bisu, for speciifc apps, see software center
<cfhowlett> bisu, and ubuntu tweak allows one to do some custom theming
<bisu> i am looking for apps.
<bisu> apps that are not ugly
<ikonia> bisu: are you trying to make it look nice, or are you trying to get certain functionality ?
<bisu> software center is fine
<bisu> just looking for a some suggestions
<ikonia> bisu: are you trying to make it look nice, or are you trying to get certain functionality ?
<cfhowlett> bisu, we have no idea what you think is "beautiful".  all the things mentioned are free.  install and decide for yourself.
<Joe_Spencer> hi
<bisu> anything that looks good.. for examlpe.. sublime text is beautiful
<bisu> ok..
<ikonia> bisu: are you trying to make it look nice, or are you trying to get certain functionality ?
<bisu> opinions vary.. so was looking for opinions
<bisu> anyway
<Joe_Spencer> can anybody help me where can i find the developer team?
<ikonia> Joe_Spencer: what's the issue ?
<Joe_Spencer> there is no issue, but i want to start a huge server system with ubuntu
<ikonia> Joe_Spencer: ok, so how can we help you
<Joe_Spencer> and i want to know some specification
<ikonia> what do you want to know ?
<Joe_Spencer> fist, i need to know the most supported server hardware list
<ikonia> !hcl | Joe_Spencer
<ubottu> Joe_Spencer: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Joe_Spencer> or the other client pc hardware list
<ikonia> Joe_Spencer: that list is not definitive, nor is it that well maintained,
<ikonia> Joe_Spencer: but it is a good starting point
<Joe_Spencer> thanks :) im on it
<ikonia> Joe_Spencer: so you are aware, you don't need "developers" for this sort of question, just tell the people what you need and they will help if they can
<cfhowlett> Joe_Spencer, perhaps #ubuntu-server channel might have more direct advice
<Joe_Spencer> thank you ikonia and cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> Joe_Spencer, happy2help
<akiva-thinkpad> intltool: command not found <<< does anyone get this error when they try to run this program?
<cfhowlett> akiva-thinkpad, same here
<akiva-thinkpad> cfhowlett, nah i mistaked it, its intl-merge
<akiva-thinkpad> thanks though
<akiva-thinkpad> although I'm still having issues
<visiteur_1> test
<stoogenmeyer> hi how do i add a user to my server and have him be able to login using a .pem file and not using a password?
<stoogenmeyer> i keep getting prompted for the password for some reason
<ikonia> stoogenmeyer: login via what, a desktop or an ssh session ?
<stoogenmeyer> sorry- i want to be able to ssh from my terminal
<ikonia> so look at ssh keys
<jimzz> 这个是用来作什么的
<cfhowlett> !cn | jimzz
<ubottu> jimzz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<jimzz> thanks
<cyber_dweller> strongswan help?
<ikonia> cyber_dweller: what ?
<cyber_dweller> http://pastebin.com/yzgN43LU
<ikonia> rightdns is not a valid option
<ikonia> it says so "unknown keyword"
<ikonia> even shows you the line, (number 27)
<cyber_dweller> ikonia, so how can i define the right dns and the ip address pool for it?
<ikonia> no idea, never used the software
<cyber_dweller> ikonia, hhh
<bairui> I'm using xubuntu.   locale   shows that I'm using utf-8 for everything except   LANGUAGE=en_US   and   LC_ALL=   . I wrote a lua custom writer for pandoc that needs to popen some stuff through external processes. Pandoc complains that it isn't valid UTF-8 and sure enough the files show gibberish when i   cat   them. The   file   tool says they are UTF-8. Running   iconv -t utf-8   shows the same gibberish.
<bairui> But if I do   iconv -t latin1   then it shows valid output.   WHAT am i doing wrong?
<luc4> Hello! I would like to install ubuntu on a mac. I’ve been able to boot ubuntu by dd’ing the startup disk into a partition. When I boot that, it asks me to install. If I try to install, it fails. So what is the difference between the startup disk itself and a “real” installation?
<Pidgey> 'morning
<prajith> which is the best game for ubuntu? action
<Pidgey> prajith: i just get steam and use my linux compatible games :p
<Pidgey> or go to my dualboot windows 7 for games
<prajith> is it possible to play all latest games using steam?
<Pidgey> only if they're linux compatible
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you want to play windows game, use windows
<Pidgey> most games will let you know
<ikonia> not at all
<Pidgey> but my suggestion would be to use a windows dualboot for games
<Pidgey> which is what i do
<Pidgey> or play the sudoku or minesweeper, included in gnome/mate :p
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> there are some awesome steam games though all the half-lifes, TF2, DOTA2, Shadowrun Returns and Dragonfall Directors Cut, Shadowrun Online just came out with the linux alpha
<Pidgey> or most desktop interfaces, i suppose
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> Unreal World RPG, FTL
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> not to mention all the emulators
<Pidgey> btw, i also have a question
<Pidgey> but a bit more... technical :p
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> PCSX2 was an even higher version than winblows for a minute or so there, if its not anymore
<Pidgey> i have this D-Link DWA-131 dongle (with the rtl8192cu chip), but hostapd doesn't want to work with it
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I might be able to answer your qeustion
<Pidgey> any idea?
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no clue
<ikonia> ThaSwapMeetPimp: it's called windows not winblows - use the correct names please
<Pidgey> hah :p
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> no
<ThaSwapMeetPimp> I dont like windoze
<Pidgey> windows is good for games
<Pidgey> and for beginners
<Pidgey> gotta give at least credit where credit's due :p
<Pidgey> but yeah, anyone else who might have an idea on how to fix this issue?
<Pidgey> oh, and another question i have, i'm using mate with ubuntu, is there a way to click an application from the menu to launch it, but not have the menu close, so you can choose more aps to start?
<FK_nero> #beyondunreal
<BartlomiejB> hi.
<Dustin> hi
<Pidgey> hi there
<houserockr> hi
<BartlomiejB> my bluetooth mouse doesn't work. Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, laptop Acer S7-391. any hints?
<Pidgey> are you using a bluetooth dongle with the mouse, or directly with the laptop?
<BartlomiejB> directly with the laptop. mousee was included with the laptop, it works fine on Windows.
<Pidgey> does bluetooth work on your linux machine?
<Pidgey> as in, drivers, etc?
<BartlomiejB> I think - yes. how to verify this?
<Pidgey> i'm fairly new to ubuntu myself, sorry :/ but at least i can give you some pointers
<Pidgey> gimme a sec, i'll take a look
<Pidgey> okay, go to bluetooth manager
<Pidgey> mine doesn't find any bluetooth addapters, cuz i haven't installed the drivers
<Pidgey> what does it say for you?
<BartlomiejB> you mean clicking the bluetooth icon on the tray area?
<Pidgey> what desktop interface are you using?
<Pidgey> unity?
<BartlomiejB> yes.
<Pidgey> well idk about unity (i hate it :p), but i suppose
<Pidgey> go to the default start thing
<Pidgey> and type "bluetooth manager"
<BartlomiejB> yeah, OK, I got it.
<sennn> i set my OSX to unity style, oh yeah !!!
<BartlomiejB> well, I tried to find the mouse there, but it searches for new devices infinitely and  doesn't find my mouse.
<Pidgey> oh, so you can search, at least?
<BartlomiejB> yes
<Pidgey> i suppose that means your driver, at least, is working
<Pidgey> like i said, i'm not using ubuntu (or linux in general, for that matter) for too long
<Pidgey> just going with my basic knowledge + computer experience here, so i might not be the most reliable :)
<BartlomiejB> OK, thanks for your assistance anyway. :)
<Pidgey> you're welcome
<Pidgey> oh
<Pidgey> maybe try, if you have a phone with wifi, if it finds that one
<Voidzone> ubuntu phone!
<Pidgey> i had a similar issue with my wireless driver in the past, that the card got recognised, but not the scanning function
<Pidgey> do you see any bluetooth devices at all?
<sennn> does ubuntu working on quantum computer？
<sennn> if not then what system they use?
<Pidgey> definitly not osx
<BartlomiejB> Pidgey: yes, I can see my Android phone. I didn't finish pairing procedure, 'cos I dont need it now, but PIN was correctly send.
<Pidgey> hmmm
<Pidgey> well then i suppose your driver, at least, works
<Pidgey> although, maybe try the pairing
<Pidgey> cuz if the issue is with the pairing, it'd explain why the mouse wouldn't work
<babel42> how can I check for malicious softerware in an zip file in ubuntu before extracting?
<babel42> *software
<Pidgey> since you don't have a display on the mouse :p
<Pidgey> babel42: i use clamtk
<Pidgey> i'm not sure if it can check BEFORE extracting tho
<Pidgey> but that shouldn't matter tho
<Pidgey> linux is made in a way, iirc, that execs won't execute automatically
<Pidgey> most of the time, if you extract, the chmod should be non-executable anyway
<Pidgey> so just extract it in a specific folder, and use clamtk ,or other AV, to scan it :)
<babel42> thanks, Pidgey
<Pidgey> you're welcome
<m1st> Hello, how do I do a tunneling from an external ip to internal ip in ubuntu?
<babel42> I need it on th sever, btw.
<babel42> *server
<babel42> So that a user doesn't upoald crap on it
<Pidgey> same thing applies, iirc, clamtk has a cli command
<rootpt> is there any command to see only the interface?
<Pidgey> m1st: what exactly do you mean with tunneling?
<Pidgey> rootpt: without the extra crap, you mean?
<rootpt> yep
<rootpt> like echo $interface
<Pidgey> as in, just "wlan0, wlan1, eth0"?
<babel42> *upI was looking into, clamav
<rootpt> just that
<Pidgey> hmmm, there should be
<babel42> that seemed promising too
<Pidgey> just a sec, i'm gonna try something
<babel42> used thar?
<Pidgey> babel42: i use it, it's pretty good
<rootpt> ok, thanks Pidgey
<Pidgey> rootpt: is it for a script?
<rootpt> yep
<Pidgey> okay so even if it's a monster command, it doesn't matter too much then :p
<Pidgey> sec
<rootpt> k
<m1st> i have 2 interfaces, external ip and internal ip, i want to route traffic between the two
<Pidgey> m1st: just a sec, gonna take a look at rootpt's thing first, i'll get back to you in a sec :)
<rootpt> Thanks Pidgey
<m1st> this is like torrent
<m1st> 1627 leechers 1 seeder
<Pidgey> haha
<Pidgey> well, i'm actually also trying to leech, but there are 0 seeders for me :p
<BartlomiejB> ;)
<Pidgey> i know how frustrating it is, so i'm donig what i can :)
<m1st> what do u need?
<Pidgey> sec, i'll explain it in a bit, i almost got rootpt 's answer :p
<m1st> almost got rooted
<Pidgey> :p
<Pidgey> say, what's the command again to get a specific column?
<m1st> awk ?
<m1st> awk {'print $3'}
<Pidgey> hmm, thought so, but i didn't got it working... sec
<Pidgey> ah, got it
<Pidgey> misplaced the '
<Pidgey> thanks
<m1st> it can also work like this:
<m1st> awk '{print $3}'
<Pidgey> yeah that didn't for me, for some reason
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Pidgey> 'morning
<Pidgey> rootpt: so far, i have ifconfig -s | awk {'print $1'}
<Pidgey> you just got to pop off the first line
<rootpt> hmm
<rootpt> let me see
<Pidgey> i think it's with head, but didn't find the right params yet
<m1st> echo 1  2 3 | awk '{print $3}' | awk {'print $1'}
<m1st> works for me
<m1st> but i'm using RH
<Pidgey> yeah idk :p
<Pidgey> okay so, next was? :p
<Pidgey> you, m1st?
<m1st> nah i'm okay
<Pidgey> you found the answer?
<m1st> yeah
<m1st> iptables
<Pidgey> haa
<m1st> was looking for the specific command
<Pidgey> "if at first you fail... check iptables " :p
<m1st> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d external.ip.of.remote --dport 80 -j DNAT --to tunnel.addr.at.home:80
<Pidgey> mhm
<m1st> i actually want it on
<Pidgey> i'll link you my problem in a bit, almost ready making a forum post :p
<Pidgey> rootpt: thanks for that excersise though, i needed some practice with basic linux commands :p
<Pidgey> i don't use them often enough
<rootpt> Pidgey, heheh thanks ;-)
<Pidgey> yw :)
<m1st> pidgey, it's not legal to smoke weed in amsterdam right?
<m1st> in a related issue
<m1st> :)
<Pidgey> i think it is, just not on the street
<m1st> they just don't enforce it for locals
<m1st> you're from NL right?
<Pidgey> i think it's legal in coffeeshops and at home
<Pidgey> nope
<Pidgey> but i have friend all over the world :p i know a bit of this and that :p
<houserockr> are there neat channels for such discussions on freenode?
<m1st> so what's your bash problem? Pidgey
<Pidgey> sec, just gotta hit the commit button :p
<rollo> This is the first time I've used ubuntu in a while and I really hate unity. It does so many unnecessary things that do nothing to make life harder. It's a shame because it's so close personally to working.
<Pidgey> oh and some tags
<Pidgey> rollo: i use mate
<Pidgey> i actually made a script to completely remove unity and get mate :D
<acleansheet> Pidgey: Why do you prefer mate?
<Pidgey> i actually prefer gnome classic, but mate looks a lot like gnome classic, and they maintain it, at least
<rollo> I want to use unity for a bit and I'll stick with it if I can get the global menu to stop hiding 'File' 'Edt', etc unless I mouse over.
<rollo> I don't need to know what my program is in full screen!!!
<acleansheet> Rollo: good point.
<acleansheet> I'm going to check out mate right now :)
<Pidgey> do it, i think it's pretty great :D
<Ben64> i'd suggest against mate, but use what you like, i guess
<Pidgey> Ben64: how come?
<Pidgey> m1st: here is my issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/532454/hostapd-not-working-with-my-d-link-dwa-131-rtl8192cu-chip-driver-works-hosta
<Ben64> its old and lame
<rollo> Could any one point me in some direction to stop hiding these menus.
<Pidgey> well, "lame" is a personal opinion, and "old"?
<Pidgey> it has updates every day :p
<Ben64> old - based off of gnome2, which is dead and should stay dead
<Pidgey> rollo: 'fraid not, i dont ue unity
<Ben64> doesn't play well with certain things because of that
<rollo> Anyone know where I could branch this myself.
<Pidgey> Ben64: well then your "suggestion against" is purely based on personal prefs :p
<Ben64> not really, read again
<m1st> drivers issue, yey
<Pidgey> yeah sorry, hit enter before i read :p
<Pidgey> m1st: ikr
<Pidgey> Ben64: but so far, i've had no problems with it
<Ben64> anyway, if you like the gnome2 look, there is the gnome fallback mode
<Pidgey> yeah, true
<rollo> A much better format for unity's global menu would be XChat - File Edit Server
<Pidgey> i suppose i'll stick to mate until i run into any issues, and if i do, i'll keep what you said in mind :)
<rollo> I don't know GTK and I don't see why that would be that hard to do.
<Ben64> i don't even know why it got added to the repositories
<rollo> Well QT.
<Pidgey> i' gonna vacuum my room, if anyone has questions, i'll try to solve them when i get back :)
<m1st> Pidgey: have you read this: http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/277-ubuntu-precise-dwa-131-rev-b1
<Pidgey> yes, i used that one to install my drivers first
<Pidgey> but that was fairly unstable for me, though :/
<Guest67757> hello I installed docky under unity 14.04 and I would like to use only docky.. to do so I need to pin the search option to docky how do I achieve this?
<Pidgey> kept dropping my connection after a minute or two
<rollo> Also how can I make Unity smaller, everything is at least 33% compared to XFCE
<rollo> 33% larger.
<Pidgey> anyway, brb, if you need me, pm me :)
<poizen> is this a chat channel ?
<m1st> nope
<JHP__> yes
<poizen> which one of you is trusty?
<rootpt> Pidgey, Theres no way in that command u gave me to only shows the interface im using?
<rootpt> like grep or something?
<JHP__> depends on u <poizen>
<m1st> what command? ifconfig?
<Pidgey> rootpt: technically, you're using all your interfaces that are up
<poizen> I wanted help, I installed cinnamon for 14.04 and I want to make it look better, something like rainmeter for ubuntu?
<rootpt> ifconfig -s | awk {'print $1'}
<rootpt> eish, thats true Pidgey
<rootpt> well thinking
<rootpt> :X
<rootpt> i will do diferent, thanks btw
<Pidgey> ;)
<Pidgey> np
<sennn> 1FV9sivy3kLD3GViDdxLmabKnaee23fNko
<mi4>  I learned to get backtrack. Kali. Ubuntu. Fedora and a few other Linux running without any manual on a laptop using VMware but I can't seem to get it to work on the 4 diff cell phones in have
<m1st> rootpt: ifconfig -s | sed 1d
<m1st> rootpt: ifconfig -s | sed 1d|awk {'print $1'}
<rollo> Are there any conflicts between Unity and GNOME 3?
<rootpt> yes, but it gives me all 3 interfaces
<rollo> As in can I install one aside the other?
<mi4> how abt installin Linux on itouch iPod
<ikonia> rollo: they share packages, but they will also conflict in terms of both wanting to be desktop
<ikonia> mi4: what about it ? ubuntu doens't work on apple devices
<sennn> good bye linux hello mac
<ikonia> sennn: not something that has any relevence to this channel
<sennn> goodbye linux hello mac!!!
<cfhowlett> sennn, yes we get it.  good luck.  bye bye
<Pidgey> sennn: this is a linux chan, keep your mac out of this
<BluesKaj> keep it up and it;ll be goodbye sennn :)
<Pidgey> thanks, ikonia :p
<BluesKaj> bummer my typing skills can't keep up with action in here .
<Pidgey> ha, and this chan is fairly "quiet" :p
<Pidgey> but yeah, my typing speeds (and even more, my reading speed) is not what it used to be, 2 years ago
<oOvo> Hi
<Pidgey> you need those, if 200 people are active, 24/7 :p
<oOvo> what is the latest version of mint?
<Pidgey> hi, oOvo
<Pidgey> no clue, look at their website
<JHP__> hi oove
<oOvo> hi
<oOvo> o ovo is egg in portuguese
<oOvo> "the egg"
<oOvo> just fyi
<JHP__> why r u here?
<Pidgey> i'm going to take a nap
<Pidgey> i'll bbl
<Pidgey> nap, not fap
<Pidgey> fap is for after the nap
<oOvo> ;[
<cfhowlett> Pidgey, obviously wildly inappropriate for this family friendly channel.  knock it off.
<oOvo> ^
<m1st> rootpt: ?
<rootpt> sorry m1st ?
<Pidgey> lol sorry, cfhowlett, just played along :p
<m1st> it suppose to print the interfaces
<Pidgey> i'll (try to) behave
<m1st> which one do you want?
<rootpt> yep but just the one im using to the internet connection
<rootpt> but its fine, i did it by other way
<m1st> you can use tail -1 (will get the last one)
<rootpt> hmm
<rootpt> ok
<rootpt> the last one is always the wlan* isn't is?
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<unopaste> gta5modz you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<oOvo> ty
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<cfhowlett> !ops | gta5modz spamming
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<ubottu> gta5modz spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> !ops | cfwhowlett
<ubottu> cfwhowlett: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<gta5modz> !ops | cfwhowlett spam
<ubottu> cfwhowlett spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<gta5modz> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<Quatroking> but gta 5 doesn't even run on ubuntu
<Quatroking> they don't even plan a release
<cfhowlett> Quatroking, do not feed trolls, please.
<Ben64> if anyone is curious, don't download that, chock full of virus
<cfhowlett> Ben64, NO!  Say it ain't so!
<Ben64> 49/54 on virustotal
<Ben64> just saying.
<Quatroking> on the topic of gta by the way, which ones are playable on ubuntu?
<zoie> i have no sound and i'm getting i'm getting ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1018:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory when trying to start speaker-test
<zoie> (on kde)
<Ben64> !appdb | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Quatroking> thanks, Ben64, totally forgot about that site
<Quatroking> dolphin, ppsspp, pcsx2 all have linux releases right?
<usbzpls> Well guys i did say i was comin gback
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<unopaste> usbzpls you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Ben64> bazhang: still here?
<usbzpls> i did say i was coming back lol
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<Quatroking> I don't understand why you'd spam a virus on a linux-based channel
<usbzpls> !ops Ben64 | spam
<usbzpls> !its not virus
<ubottu> usbzpls: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usbzpls> its a rat lol
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<unopaste> usbzpls you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> lol
<usbzpls> suck my dick
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<usbzpls> New GTA V RTM TOOL PS3 (CFW AND OFW) STATS+MONEY+RP https://www.mediafire.com/?9ct66wz4cf3d31g
<cfhowlett> !ops | usbzpls, please ban
<ubottu> usbzpls, please ban: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ApplesInArrays> Dual booting with W7. Ubuntu Partition should be FAT32?
<cfhowlett> ApplesInArrays, yes
<Ben64> no!
<cfhowlett> ApplesInArrays, ntfs
<Ben64> still no! should be ext4
<Svetlana> i would use ext4 (unless i'd like to read it from windows, which is not the case for me) :o
<cfhowlett> ApplesInArrays, doh!  Svetlana and Ben64 are right.  I was thinking of the USB.  sorry.
<ApplesInArrays> ext4 isn't an option
<Ben64> uh... yes it is
<ApplesInArrays> Not in the software I"m using.
<Ben64> what software would that be
<Quatroking> I got my win8.1/ubuntu dualboot using ntfs for win and ext4 for ubuntu
<Svetlana> <3
<ApplesInArrays> The one where EXT2 and EXT3 are options, but not EXT4.
<Svetlana> what are you using? :)
<ApplesInArrays> Going with NTFS
<Quatroking> what
<Ben64> well that was pointless
<Quatroking> I don't suppose you guys know of any good software on windows that allows me to read/write to ext4
<Svetlana> i suppose ubuntu would, err, work on ntfs (i'm not sure what the implications would be though -- iirc it's a fs that requires defragmenting from time to time, and is sensitive to random power outages)
<Quatroking> I used to have a driver that allowed this but that was 7 years ago
<Ben64> Quatroking: google does, i forget the name, i have it on my laptop though
<boriseto> If I have both 12.04 and 14.04 installed, should I be careful when updating Grub (like from which system or something)?
<EriC^^> boriseto: i think that would affect the default entry
<EriC^^> ( if you also grub-install )
<EriC^^> otherwise if you update-grub on the other system, it wouldnt have any effect ( i think )
<boriseto> EriC^^, hmm, so if it's only update-grub, it links to the newer kernel images, and with grub-install it links to all available kernel images? (please correct me if I'm wrong)
<EriC^^> boriseto: no grub-install would install it to the mbr, update-grub would only modify the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<lucifugo> hi to all
<boriseto> EriC^^, oh I understand now. Thank you very much.
<EriC^^> no problem :)
<Guest45563> .
<lucifugo>   
<Durick> hello
<Durick> I've a problem
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> hello
<Durick> I've boutgh a chromebook
<Durick> bought*
<theringmaster> morning
<Durick> delete entirely chromeos, put seabios by default, and I've a problem, my pc take 1m30s to startup (and just 8sec when I have chromos witch is a chromeos fork)
<Durick> My pc is a toshiba chromebook (with a ssd hard drive)
<Durick> my bootchart
<Durick> https://lut.im/1FYEi2LQ/Vqv4jZON
<Durick> anynone can help me?
<theringmaster> sorry Durick, I am a noob with my own questions
<cfhowlett> Durick, never done it myself, but chrubuntu is supposed to be the solution.
<Durick> cfhowlett: with chrubuntu I should keep chromeos?
<Durick> or unlike croton I can entierely delete
<cfhowlett> Durick, "never used it" ...
<Durick> (I've already entirelely delete)
<cfhowlett> Durick, http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/
<Durick> I've also change my bios
<Durick> the chrome default bios to a custom seabios
<Durick> (so I can't reinstall chromeos, and I don't want)
<cfhowlett> Durick, you should ask the chrome ubuntu channels .. this isn't the place for your answers
<Durick> It's a ubuntu problem I think
<Durick> even a kernel problem
<theringmaster> is anyone proficient with multi-booting into multiple flavors of linux and ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Durick, "think" ... anyway, notice how no one here is booting ubuntu on chrome?  go to the chrome ubuntu channels for informed advice.
<Durick> ok
<Durick> hum.. what is the channel ? :D
<Durick> they don't know on  #chromium-os
<Durick> (because I've deleted chromeos)
<Durick> and on #chromium-os-users
<Durick> on #kernel they think that here is the better place LD
<Durick> :D*
<cfhowlett> http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> hmmmm
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> hello
<theringmaster> hi
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> i was using ubuntu side by my win7
<cfhowlett> chrubuntu.blogspot.com
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> nd 2day before my win7 crashed
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> and i have to reinstall the whole windows
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> from booting cd
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> now the ubuntu is not boot
<_Trullo> no talloc srackframe ar ../source3/param/loadparam.c:4864, leaking memory
<_Trullo> how do I fix this?
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> can i solve this promblem
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> or i have to installl ubuntu again
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> with dual boot
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> can anybody plzz helpp
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> me
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> :)
<theringmaster> I would only know to reinstall ubuntu cause windows sucks with dual boot after os already installed
<cfhowlett> nikhil_ubuntuguy, you reinstalled windows? and windows works but ubuntu doesn't?  right?
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> right
<cfhowlett> nikhil_ubuntuguy, relax.  easy.
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> its not booting the boot manager
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | nikhil_ubuntuguy
<ubottu> nikhil_ubuntuguy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> thanks
<cfhowlett> nikhil_ubuntuguy, happy2help
<nikhil_ubuntuguy> well m glad for that ;)
<theringmaster> my problem/help may be simple, had to uninstall ubuntu 13 and 14 because of very laggy system, may be older onboard vid card causing problems, so I have been playing around with different ubuntu and linux distros. I wanted to try knoppix, fedora, lubuntu, and xubuntu in a multi-boot set-up. The problem is each one deletes the one previously but xubuntu said I had ubuntu 13 installed (only lubuntu, had wiped hdd prior to inst
<theringmaster> allation and machine boots straight to xubuntu, how do I fix it and can I have all 4 bootable?
<Monotoko> Right... I have a TV that I'm trying to get to a decent resolution... it installs with 1366x728, but can scale up to 1920x1080
<Monotoko> that last one makes everything way too small on the tiny screen >.> the first one makes everything too big
<Monotoko> is there a middle ground? I've tried the various ones in the display options and they all scale like crap
<dracnoc> Monotoko: are you using a graphics card on your hardware? I found that altering the overscan on an nVidia card settings allowed me to tweak the output until it fitted correctly?
<rebs> hey so grub is showing a boot option on a partition of my harddrive which no longer exists. how can i remedy this?
<Monotoko> dracnoc, aye I am... il try to tweak that a bit
<Monotoko> dracnoc, oops... thought I'd installed the drivers already
<Monotoko> that could explain it
 * dracnoc facepalms
<dracnoc> rebs: does "sudo update-grub" do anything for you?
<rebs> yeah it updated ssome config files
<rebs> a few lines like thids : Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-36-generic
<rebs> but the old bversion was 12, and i boot 14 now
<rebs> so im not sure if thats related
<ubunoo> Hi.how can I update my 12.04 to 14.04?
<dracnoc> rebs: that looks about right. try rebooting the machine with the grub problem and see if your "extra" partition is now listed
<ikonia> !upgrade | ubunoo
<ubottu> ubunoo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<rebs> thanks for the tip dracnoc !
<rebs> ill give it a go in a bit
<dracnoc> rebs: no problem :)
<ubunoo> ubottu:So I can't do it yet?
<ubottu> ubunoo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> ubottu: where does it say that ?
<ubottu> ikonia: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubunoo> So I can't upgrade yet?
<ikonia> ubunoo: where does it say you cant upgrade
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, upgrade to what?
<ubunoo> ikonia:I cant find any 12.04 to 14.04 here.
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, 12.04 >> 14.04 is direct and supported.  sudo do-release-upgrade           IF you have your software source settings to Long Term Support only
<ubunoo> cfhowlett:12.04 to 14.04
<ikonia> ubunoo: did you read the instructions ubunoo sent you
<geirha> ikonia: tab-fail :p
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> that doc needs updating though
<ikonia> he was right
<cfhowlett> ikonia, inception or time travel?
<rootpt> Pidgey,
<Jonii> Hi. I just installed something that told me to use systemctl to enable some daemon thing
<dracnoc> Jonii: what did you install?
<Jonii> Which seems to rely on having systemd, which isn't part of default Ubuntu installation. So, what's the default way of doing this sort of daemon startup thing?
<Jonii> dracnoc: something that might help me get my very valuable gaming mouse function better, razer driver thingie
<Jonii> I have no idea how it's gonna help, I'm just randomly doing things before I toss that mouse out of the window :/
<ubunoo> cfhowlett:What does the  sudo do-release-upgrade -d do? sudo do-release-upgrade -d or  sudo do-release-upgrade ?what to use?
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, do-release-upgrade -p       should be the one.  -d would be the development version i.e. 14.10 =beta
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade -p          and read the feedback
<dracnoc> Jonii: i'm not sure how systemd relates to your gaming mouse, unless it's being used to run your mouse drivers at boot so you can use the hardware
<usixjad> hey guys, i was messing around with scala and now when i try to watch something on putlocker, i get "java not found, please install java". java -version shows 1.7 openjre. not sure what's wrong
<ubunoo> cfhowlett:So just do-release-upgrade  is good right?
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, nope.  sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<ivanjianjian> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubunoo> cfhowlett:is it to the last LTS?
<Jonii> dracnoc: that seems like what that command is supposed to do
<ivanjianjian> !help
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, ONLY if you have your sources set for LTS only
<ivanjianjian> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubunoo> cfhowlett:Thanks man.
<cfhowlett> ubunoo, sudo do-release-upgrade -s         will sandbox (test) the result.  look for 14.04 to be the next version.  if it works remove the -s and upgrade away.
<usixjad> anyone know what could be wrong with my java? :(
<WizardGed> usixjad: what's wrong with your java?
<dracnoc> Jonii: i've only found help sections relating to the mouse sensitivity, and they're not pretty. Looks like there's no native drivers - http://curiousnerd.me/razer-mouse-sensitivity-ubuntu/
<WizardGed> usixjad: ahh i see do you have all of icedtea7 installed
<usixjad> wizardged: i'm certain that java is installed (shell "java -version" shows that i have openjdk 1.7 + VM installed), but loading a video on putlocker/sharesix/etc says java not found, install java now, etc. it was working fine about 5 hours ago. i was experimenting with Scala and a few new IDEs, so maybe i selected a different and therefore incompatible version of java for default use. not sure.
<usixjad> wizardged: i have icedtea 2.5.2
<WizardGed> what is your java_home variable (type "echo $JAVA_HOME" [without the quotes])
<usixjad> apparently none
<usixjad> do i change its path in bashrc?
<WizardGed> usixjad: that's what i would try
<WizardGed> i had to do the same because im using openjdk8 in 14.04
<vitorpacheco> can someone help me? in sublime text, when I try to put some accent he gets before the word.
<usixjad> what kind of line would i try?
<WizardGed> one second i'll hunt down mine just give me a second i have to ssh home first
<WizardGed> put something to the point of "export JAVA_HOME=/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_b55/bin/java" replacing my path to your openjdk's path
<WizardGed> usixjad: that should set your path
<theringmaster> is there a way to install fedora, knoppix, lubuntu, xubuntu on same computer and hae them all in a boot menu?
<theringmaster> have
<vitorpacheco> can someone help me? in sublime text, when I try to put some accent he gets before the letter.
<usixjad> wizardged: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64?
<WizardGed> usixjad:  looks right to me however i don't have 7 installed so i cant say with certainty unfortunately.
<usixjad> yeah that's about all i could find
<usixjad> i'll try it
<usixjad> echo $JAVA_HOME is still empty though
<WizardGed> yeah run that command in terminal for the current session
<frainfreeze> Guys I have realy realy messy problem
<frainfreeze> THis is going to be hard to fix
<WizardGed> frainfreeze: have you tried a mop first
<WizardGed> frainfreeze: joking aside what's wrong
<frainfreeze> I had small memory card in mbile phone then mad back up on pc under name "sd card backup v2." transfered that to usb and onto unutnu 11 mashine since then i can move that folder but can not open it or delete it, it works on any operating system, i even retrived files by ziping folder and then extractin but i can not delete it, not on mac not on ubuntu not on windows, and now I have even bigger problem, i downloaded some programs on ubuntu
<frainfreeze>  mashine puted them onto usb and pluged it into win7 mashine, boom I can not access usb it says access denied and it doesn't even show space on usb, i tried changine premisions, and win reports error on that "sd card backup v2." folder, however usb still works on ubuntu
<rebs> ok so i want to skip the grub memtest options and have ubuntu load directly. should i just change GRUB_TIMEOUT to 0?
<frainfreeze> rebs you could do it that way, yes
<dracnoc> rebs: yes, that'll do it
<rebs> is that the 'ghetto' way
<frainfreeze> I sometimes get flash but it is minor
<frainfreeze> Any idea about this usb shiz?
<rebs> lets see if it works :) bbrb
<frainfreeze> And yeah I deleted that file and now it is in .Trash
<frainfreeze> Of course I can not delete that folder, and of course i tried, what a moron I am
<WizardGed> frainfreeze: i would first update that poor ubuntu machine to a supported version and then check the zip and filesystem to make sure they are windows and ubuntu compatible (try fat32)
<frainfreeze> I did , now I am on 14.04, this is braging more than year now
<frainfreeze> Mess hapened when I tried to remove .Trash
<usixjad> wizardged: it doesn't seem to work :/
<usixjad> i'm getting annoyed
<WizardGed> usixjad: hmm have you tried invoking /usr/bin/java [insert command here]
<frainfreeze> well I guess i will reformat the usband loose precious files :(
<usixjad> i don't quite understand $PATH: should it be written like this? (PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/jdk1.5.0_07/bin) one guide says yes
<WizardGed> frainfreeze: make a copy with clonezilla first
<rebs> woot finally got the clean boot! thanks for all the help guys
<dracnoc> rebs: \o/ yay ...
<frainfreeze> Also glitch I notice on ubuntu 14, when you cut file on disk and paste it ono usb
<frainfreeze> it
<frainfreeze> disapears
<frainfreeze> WizardGed, thanks for help :-)
<Pidgey> did i miss something?
<Pidgey> i noticed someone highlighted me while i was gone
<Pidgey> but i couldn't see who
<WizardGed> usixjad: you could do it that way in bash but i'm not sure that would help. the problem i see is that it's probobly looking for java in some hard coded location it isn't in instead of using JAVA_HOME like any sane program
<WizardGed> frainfreeze: no problem sorry i couldn't be more help
<WizardGed> usixjad: what program is complaining again?
<usixjad> wizardged: http://www.sharesix.net/d54d687b338a
<daniel> #linaro-tcwg
<frainfreeze> thanks :)
<WizardGed> usixjad: sigh, why in 2014 is there some jerk still putting Java in a browser... It was a mistake made once that continues to come back to bite any java dev again and again
<usixjad> ._.
<usixjad> i have no idea why this happened
<usixjad> this is what i get for messing with scala for a few hours apparently
<WizardGed> usixjad: i know it's not your fault
<usixjad> this begs the question
<usixjad> how do i remove all traces of java and start over?
<usixjad> :p
<WizardGed> usixjad: it's some masochist of a Java developers fault. but moving on  you could sudo apt-get purge openjdk7-jre
<usixjad> oh yeah, purge
<usixjad> wizardged: what version of java do you recommend? oracle?
<WizardGed> usixjad: honestly whatever works for you but i typically stick to openjdk because it's the official Java reference jvm. however I program in java so that may not be important to you
<sasin108> 안녕하세요
<sasin108> 처음 설치하고 접속해 봅니다...
<sasin108> 신기하네요...
<vitorpacheco> can someone help me? in sublime text, when I try to put some accent before he gets the letter.
<Pidgey> sasin108: is that korean?
<morsnowski> it's korean allright
<Pidgey> well if he'd also understand english, i would like to ask him something :p i need help with a "korean project" :p
<Pidgey> i got this e-reader from a korean friend, when he went home after erasmus
<Pidgey> after a long time, i managed to get it in english, but it's liked to a site, and i have no clue how to make an acc there
<Pidgey> cuz, either it can't be displayed in english, or the "show in english" button is korean, and i can't find it....
<morsnowski> I'd point him to the korean channel but don't remember how to
<Pidgey> with "point", you mean autojoin?
<sasin108> this chat not in korean?
<morsnowski> there are ubuntu channels in all langauges
<morsnowski> sasin108: nope
<Pidgey> sasin108: would you like to help me out for a second, please? :)
<dracnoc> Pidgey, can't you use Chrome to see the korean site translated on a regular browser and then create an account from there?
<Pidgey> well, tbph, i'd perfer to stay away from chrome :p
<Pidgey> i know it has some nice features, but
<Pidgey> it's a pain to get rid of tracking cookies
<Pidgey> and it's made by google, and i'm very, very pro privacy
<jiffe> don't suppose there's a way to run the latest safari (not windows version) in linux
<dracnoc> firefox has a few translation tools too ... just sayin'
<Pidgey> oh? any you can recommend?
<morsnowski> Pidgey: why don't you use chrome or chromium in incognito mode
<morsnowski> my chromium doesn't open any other way anymore
<Pidgey> same thing applies, it's made by google, and not open source
<Pidgey> it might be "private mode" for your pc, but not for google :p
<morsnowski> chromium is not chrome
<dracnoc> Pidgey: Fast Trabslation uses google translate
<dracnoc> Translation*
<Pidgey> hmmm
<Pidgey> and it translates the whole page?
<Pidgey> nvm, looked for it
<Pidgey> could do the trick, i'll take a look, thanks
<morsnowski> my short cut reads 'chromium-browser --incognito'
<dracnoc> Pidgey: no, it doesn't - but Quick Translator should do that
<Pidgey> okay
<Pidgey> morsnowski: i just prefer to stay away from chrome and the likes :p
<jarnos> How to report a bug, if I can not read files from an USB device connected in MTP mode?
<Pidgey> like i said earlier, it's a pain to clear tracking cookies etc as well
<morsnowski> and i don't think it leaks any info to google, at least I haven't seen feedback from google (links, suggestions)
<morsnowski> Pidgey: again chromium is not chrome
<Pidgey> yeah well, data mining is everywhere
<Pidgey> yeah i know
<Pidgey> that's why i said "and the likes" :p
<Pidgey> imho, firefox is just the easiest to keep clean
<Pidgey> might be a bit slower though, true
<Pidgey> okay, i need to restart ff for this plugin, i'll just log in from hexchat
<Pidgey> is freenode's ssl connection also on 6697?
<freijon> Pidgey: yes, just tried it
<Pidgey> aight, thanks
<Pidgey> bbias then
<pidgey> hmm, okay, i never read this before, but it sais this nick is regged :p
<pidgey> curious if i regged it years ago...
<pidgey> guess not
<dracnoc> pidgey: you're no longer "Pidgey"
<hoschiCZ> -
<dracnoc> p/P
<pidgey> irc is case insensitive
<pidgey> i guess i just stole someone elses' nick :p
<pidgey> let's see
 * dracnoc shrugs
<Fluffs> there we go
<matty_r> So I somehow managed to stop my onboard wifi adapter from showing up in iwconfig, I only have wlan1, not wlan0. It's not in ifconfig either. It still shows up in lspci however.
<Fluffs> do ifconfig -a
<Fluffs> is it there?
<matty_r> nope
<Fluffs> what was the last thing you did, regarding the network card?
<matty_r> i've checked /etc/rc.local for ifconfig wlan0 down and /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf to see if it was blacklisting it.
<Fluffs> before it went down, i mean
<matty_r> Not 100% sure - The most I remember was just modifying the rc.local to automatically bring it down on boot.
<matty_r> Pretty sure i've got the drivers still installed
<Fluffs> well, i'm pretty new to linux myself, and i don't feel confident enough to mess with rc.local too much, just for services :p
<Fluffs> so idk
<Fluffs> maybe networkmanager service?
<matty_r> Don't think so, lshw -C network shows it as * - network UNCLAIMED.
<Fluffs> then i'm very sorry, but i have no idea
<Fluffs> you might want to ask some smarter people :p
<matty_r> no worries mate
<dracnoc> wow, that was interesting. compiled the married-to-wife software some time ago. used the --massage-feet-random option during compile and it returns with burgers 'n' fries, and the burgers are fantastic ;-)
<Fluffs> what? :p
<Bnaya> I need couchbase for ubuntu 14.04. is there a way to avoid compliing it myself?
 * dracnoc chuckles
<Fluffs> Bnaya: with a group of students, we did some research about document oriented db's
<dracnoc> matty_r, this might help your wireless problem - follow the modprobe advice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1314693
<Fluffs> is mongodb an option? it seemed to be the best
<Bnaya> i want to move from centos to ubuntu and need to have the same stack
<Fluffs> ah, okay
<Fluffs> well i have no experience with couchdb, sorry
<Bnaya> maybe ill just use 12.04
<Fluffs> Bnaya: any reason why you're so against compiling your own db?
<Fluffs> or just don't feel like it?
<Bnaya> I’m not devops guy so i want to KISS it
<Fluffs> shouldn't be too hard tho
<Bnaya> To make it work yes,
<Bnaya> but to maintain it currectly ...
<Fluffs> yeah, i get your point
<Fluffs> that's why i prefer repo versions too :p
<Fluffs> but don't they have a ppa?
<padhu> Hi Ubuntians, please recommand good multifunction laser printer around 100 bucks for home usage
<Bnaya> 14.04 is not yet offically supported by couchbase
<Bnaya> they have a bug opend for it
<Fluffs> ah
<Fluffs> padhu: not the best to help with printers :p i barely print anything, personally
<Bnaya> i just wondered is someone else released reasonably maintained package
<sydney> Whats wrong? Is it an hp printer?
<dracnoc> padhu: HP printers are the easiest to work with, but you'll be lucky to find a laser/multi for 100
<dracnoc> padhu: amazon sell a few reconditioned laserjet 100/200 Pro for around that price.
<morsnowski> I use an  officejet 6600 and it works great, I know it's not a laser but working justg great and has supposedly the lowest cost per page.
<sydney> oh...
<dracnoc> http://www.amazon.com/Hewlett-Packard-LaserJet-Wireless-Printer/dp/B008ABLJHE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412517483&sr=8-2&keywords=hp+laserjet+200
<cyber_dweller> does anybody knows why ubuntu 12.04 strongswan package doesn't include /usr/lib/ipsec/plugins/libstrongswan-md4.so
<cyber_dweller> does anybody knows why ubuntu strongswan package doesn't include /usr/lib/ipsec/plugins/libstrongswan-md4.so
<marcello> ciao
<krasnayarsk> Why can't fontforge open/edit psf files?
<alsu> hi! I have run “sudo ufw deny from a.b.c.d” and “sudo ufw enable” but I still see that IP in iftop.
<alsu> what else can I try?
<sydney> every time i come back from standby nm-applet requires me to select my ethernet conection. How do i make it automatically connect?
<dundel> exit
<morsnowski> alsu is that an incoming connection?
<alsu> morsnowski: yes
<alsu> well, incoming traffic. not sure what sort.
<vitorpacheco> can anyone help me? in sublime text, when I try to put some accented character, he gets before the letter.
<morsnowski> well what app is listening
<alsu> morsnowski: no app is listening. it appears to be UDP inbound for 443 (wtf)
<alsu> yikes, now since enabling ufw I get “Operation not permitted - sendto” when I try to send a UDP packet to localhost :(
<Nyoom> One question, why do you guys only help with small issues and never with big issues?
<morsnowski> alsu: what is the output of ufw status
<morsnowski> Nyoom: we leave that to you
<alsu> morsnowski: extremely simple: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5d2c2d8c73d33c182dd4
<somsip> Nyoom: I don't see that you've posted an issue in here. But you will find that more complex issues are more likely to need a lot of time on behalf of the helper. It just might not be possible for some people to be able to or want to invest that time on someone who makes a negative statement like you have
<alsu> the “Operation not permitted - sendto” error persists even if I disable ufw! it did not happen previously
<Nyoom> Where would you send me to if I had a big issue?
<somsip> Nyoom: just explain your problem and someone will help *if* they can
<morsnowski> alsu: is a.b.c.d what you actually see?
<alsu> morsnowski: no. it’s the IP
<alsu> would you prefer 1.2.3.4? ;)
<morsnowski> no that's ok but i don't take very little for granted
<Nyoom> somsip, http://askubuntu.com/questions/532454/hostapd-not-working-with-my-d-link-dwa-131-rtl8192cu-chip-driver-works-hosta
<morsnowski> and you are certain that the connection is still active
<alsu> morsnowski: it’s not a conneciton. it’s inbound UDP traffic
<somsip> Nyoom: I know nothing about wifi dongles so I cannot help. It's best if you address this to the channel in general, but if you've got it on askubuntu you will probably get a wider audience on there over the next day or so
<Quatroking> what's the easiest way to share a folder over the network and be able to write things to it from a win8.1 machine?
<superpumpmax> hello, i really need help. Currently, I'm running 14.04 desktop, and I might have broken it.  I'm thinking of installing 14.04 server over it.  however, I want to preserve all my apps mainly rtorrent, deluge, postfix, snapraid, mhddfs, samba and all their dependencies and settings.
<superpumpmax> am i able to do that?
<somsip> superpumpmax: do you want to use a desktop?
<somsip> superpumpmax: (DE/WM)
<morsnowski> alsu short of shooting down that ip there is little you can do. there is apparently no consumer for that data on your system
<rypervenche> superpumpmax: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101931/restoring-all-data-and-dependencies-from-dpkg-set-selections
<superpumpmax> no i don't need desktop, i installed earlier on for convinience, but ended up using it more as a server
<alsu> morsnowski: I would love to shoot down that IP. how can I do that?
<morsnowski> find the owner and ask where the offending system is located, then you take a trip over and pull the plug
<somsip> superpumpmax: "more as a server". If you will need a DE, install desktop edition. If you will not use a DE, then server edition is fine. But why do you think you might have broken it?
<morsnowski> or if that is indeed an illegal service attacking you you could ask the police
<superpumpmax> somsip: i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and i can't seem to get my Radeon HD 3200 to work
<morsnowski> or the hoster, they usually have an abuse address
<alsu> morsnowski: wait. what is ufw for then if not to block traffic
<superpumpmax> i deleted fglrx and installed xorg default drivers
<morsnowski> alsu there is no traffic, there is just clatter hitting your outside wall
<superpumpmax> but still it would't recognize my card.  Xorg log shows video adapter not supported
<superpumpmax> my system boots into terminal just fine
<morsnowski> it's like somebody rining your door and running off
<morsnowski> ringing
<alsu> morsnowski: hm.
<superpumpmax> rypervenche: just read the website.
<alsu> morsnowski: ok. so, ever since enabling ufw, I started getting this sendto error
<somsip> superpumpmax: I'd suggest that reinstalling to fix video driver problems is a bit much, though I have no experience with AMD cards so have no idea what to suggest. I do see probs reported by some on 14.04 with Radeon cards though so maybe someone else can help
<alsu> morsnowski: syslog is full of “nf_conntrack: table full, dropping packet."
<alsu> even if I disable ufw
<gusti> fsdf
<joehannes> !ubuntu developer channel
<ubottu> joehannes: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joehannes> !You hypocrate!
<superpumpmax> somsip: yea..it was a bit too much. and i thought this is as a good a time as any to get server running. so, how can i install 14.04 while preserving all my apps and data
<superpumpmax> ?
<GRX13> Who can I message on the forums to change my username?
<superpumpmax> does the apt-mark auto do that? to restore all settings and apps
<superpumpmax> ?
<somsip> !register | GRX13
<ubottu> GRX13: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<joehannes> hey guys ... is there a dedicated developer channel for ubuntu?
<somsip> joehannes: #ubuntu-dev from memory. see !alis
<GRX13> So who on the ubuntu forums can I message to change my username (on the forums)?
<somsip> GRX13: join #freenode, like the factoid said
<somsip> GRX13: hang on...on forums or on IRC?
<GRX13> forums
<joehannes> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<GRX13> Can I message anyone from http://ubuntuforums.org/showgroups.php/
<cfhowlett> GRX13, yes you can email them
<somsip> joehannes: #ubuntu-devel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<joehannes> somsip ... thx, alis already helped me to ubuntu-app-devel .. seems more like what I wanted
<joehannes> somsip ... thx for alis, didn't know about her
<somsip> joehannes: np
<Quatroking> how can i share a folder over the lan and have it accessed by a windows machine
<daftykins> samba
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<v9999_> So, I'm having a bit of an issue. I'm creating a Truecrypt 7.1 volume and right when the volume is finished encrypting, I get a popup which reads, "Administrator privileges required: Enter your user password or administrator password:". I've tried entering both my user and root password, but neither work. Is there some password I should be entering here that I'm forgetting?
<daftykins> root doesn't have a password.
<dracnoc> v9999_: have you tried using truecrypt with sudo?
<Quatroking> daftykins, I guess this isn't as easy as windows' rightclick>share
<Quatroking> ?
<v9999_> dracnoc I'm pretty new, I'm not using it through the terminal or anything. How would I do that?
<Basketball> when i use a rtcwake to sleep my computer why does the time get stuck at the time when it goes to sleep
<daftykins> Quatroking: ubuntu has it as right click on folders, but from what i understand it just breaks for everyone
<Quatroking> sounds like windows network sharing when using more than one windows version
<daftykins> Quatroking: easier to just do it manually, install samba smbclient and smbfs
<dracnoc> in a terminal: sudo truecrypt
<daftykins> Quatroking: create a samba password for your ubuntu user, by running "sudo smbpasswd -a yourusernameonubuntu"
<daftykins> Quatroking: then edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to create a share
<daftykins> (or you could try right click sharing at this point)
<Quatroking> alright
<dracnoc> v9999_ : in a terminal: sudo truecrypt
<dracnoc> v9999_: just out of interest, you do know that truecrypt is no longer under development? there have been some security concerns in the past, but you should still be able to use the software.
<jarnos> I can not read files in MTP mode via USB from my Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini. However, I can list the files.
 * cfhowlett thinks using unsupported software is unwise
<daftykins> Quatroking: fwiw i only believe in password auth between systems (even Windows to Windows) - also Homegroups are incompatible in my experience. systems must leave a homegroup to work
<Quatroking> I never really liked homegroup anyways
<Quatroking> the concept is great but the execution is crap
 * Quatroking frontpalms
<Quatroking> just realized I can just use my NAS for a quick file transfer
<daftykins> Quatroking: but where's the fun in that? :P
<Quatroking> well, there's always the thrill of hoping the damn thing doesn't crash and reboot
<Quatroking> I absolutely hate my seagate blackarmor 100
<Quatroking> it's suicidal and has been claiming to be dead for 2 years now
<stew_> #list
<Quatroking> I'm not kidding it's seriously saying that its HDD is dead whenever I access the interface
<compdoc> Quatroking, any way to check the SMART info from the drives inside?
<dracnoc> v9999_: there's a rebuild of truecrypt called realcrypt, but it's only in an RPM build. alien should convert to a .deb file just fine and realcrypt behaves just like truecrypt and is currently maintained.
<Quatroking> compdoc, I've done that a couple times by simply removing the drive and hooking it up to a ubuntu machine
<Quatroking> comes out fine
<Quatroking> the NAS' smart test also comes out fine
<daftykins> sounds like a bad sectors job to me
<Quatroking> wanna hear another funny? The unit is a 1-drive NAS. It uses RAID.
<v9999_> dracnoc: Yes, I am aware of that. All security concerns are really just based on the warning on the website - it is still one of the most (if not the most) tried and tested encryption tools in existence. TC 7.1a passed a fairly extensive audit and I trust TC 7.1a more than I trust any new ones which have recently came out. Yes, I've heard of realcrypt. I feel more comfortable right now using something with a more extensive history.
<v9999_> Also, thanks - I think your suggestion is going to work.
<Quatroking> daftykins, yeah it has one or two dead sectors and the guys at seagate thought it'd be amazingly intelligent to have the unit reboot whenever it encounters a broken bit
<Quatroking> because it's so hard to just skip over it, right?
<daftykins> heh, ok
<dracnoc> v9999_: ok, well - have fun with truecrypt ;)
<dbugger> Hello guys. The route to access my router and configure it is "http://frit.box/", but when I put it on the browser I get a "Page not available error". This has to be config error from the OS, because when i try it from my Smartphone, I can reach it without problem. Where could the problem be?
<Fishscene> dbugger: I assume DNS is the same on the smartphone and your computer?
<lephisto> dbugger: proyserver configured?
<Fishscene> Try pinging "frit.box" and see if it can successfully ping the correct IP address.
<dbugger> Fishscene: Both are connected to the same router, if that is what you mean
<dbugger> lephisto: I dont think there is any proxy configured
<lephisto> don't think, check it!
<lephisto> check dns as well and see if name resolution works in the shell
<dbugger> lephisto: how can I check that?
<lephisto> dbugger: browser settings
<lephisto> depends on what you use
<lephisto> but checking of dns resolution is fine, would be an easy thing to do b4
<qwebirc8233> Hello people
<Fishscene> Hi
<qwebirc8233> How do I install bootchart2 from this site https://github.com/mmeeks/bootchart ?
<dbugger> lephisto: I tried on both chrome adn firefox, and I get the same
<dbugger> no proxy settings
<qwebirc8233> Can someone tell me what the difference between init=/sbin/bootchartd and rdinitrd=/sbin/bootchartd? Should I put them together, or just the last?
<Kakila> Hi, I need help with users/group admin. We have a very dynamic user database (at school, changes every year) and we would like that all new users belong to certain groups. How can we automate this?
<cfhowlett> Kakila, add a group with the profiles/permissions you want, assign users to your new group(s)
<Kakila> cfhowlett: thx, could you extend on that? where can I read about profiles/
<cfhowlett> Kakila, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/user-management.html
 * Kakila nods and dives into the link
<Fishscene> …not to mention writing it into a script works wonders for automating.
<cfhowlett> Fishscene, indeed!
<JCT> can i uninstall ubuntu when windows 7 is still installed on?
<reisio> yes, few provisos
<cfhowlett> jct of course. you'll need to re-establish the windows bootloader however
<reisio> and consider what you'll do with the soon-to-be unused disk space
<JCT> windows 7 and the recovery loader i have on it are still on.
<JCT> sda 1 and 4 are that respectively
<dracnoc> Kakila: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/06/useradd-adduser-newuser-how-to-create-linux-users/
<JCT> sda 3 is ubuntu
<JCT> and sda 2 is free
<JCT> is it a command line at all?
<JCT> hmm...
<Kakila> dracnoc: cfhowlett: thank you, it seems that the options EXTRA_GROUPS and ADD_EXTRA_GROUP is what I need to modify in /etc/adduser.conf, this was really useful. Thx
<JCT> but drive D has a bunch of data i never put there.
<cfhowlett> Kakila, happy2help.
<JCT> looks like a partition. idk
<dracnoc> Kakila: np, and good luck :)
<JCT> i will snapshot it
<Kakila> cfhowlett: I guess the only way of doing this to existing users is with a script, right?
<cfhowlett> Kakila, no you could do manually ... each user ... each time ... if you *really* wanted to ...
<Kakila> cfhowlett: oh, not possible, we are talkng about >1000 afs users :D I will do a script.
<cfhowlett> Kakila, :)
<JCT> this is the D drive. http://imgur.com/ho39dyZ
<JCT> my i didn't put it on there, the partition mustve when i installed ubuntu.
<padhu> Ubuntians, please suggest good Multi function laser printer cost around 100 bucks
<JCT> can i uninstall ubuntu using that?
<cfhowlett> JCT, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<john_rambo> I installed Dropbox by downloading the .deb form their .... Now when I do #apt-get purge dropbox ...I get "Package 'dropbox' is not installed, so not removed"
<qwebirc8233> what the difference between init=/sbin/bootchartd and rdinitrd=/sbin/bootchartd? Should I put them together, or just the last?
<john_rambo> their website *
<asad2005> After upgrading from the previous LTS to 14.04 i had a problem with desktop not showing and i have done many things but it seems purge fglrx-* restored my desktop but with unity and the search toll blurred. I am stuck on this please help
<cfhowlett> john_rambo, dpkg -r dropbox
<MrMonkey31> oi.  #ubuntu, help!
<MrMonkey31> when I use rename on multiple files in gThumb 2.14 it appears to change the jpegs themselves in some way, to not show up again anywhere that I point gThumb to
<Kakila> cfhowlett: thanks again, bye
<MrMonkey31> has this been an issue for anybody here?
<lephisto> dbrown: then check if name resolution works and/or you can connect to your fritzbox by ip
<sonic_> I need help, efibootmgr will not run because /sys/firmware/efi does not exist, but this laptop does boot in efi mode
<dracnoc> MrMonkey31: can't say gthumb has ever given me that problem, but then again i can't remember what year i last used it ...
<dracnoc> sonic_: what make/model laptop is it?
<sonic_> acer x501
<MrMonkey31> dracnoc: is this where you turn me on to something new and cool? :>
<sonic_> There is no legacy bios boot option
<dracnoc> MrMonkey31: possibly ... shotwell might suit your needs ;)
<kostkon> john_rambo, type sudo apt-get purge dropb and press TAB  or use the software centre to uninstall it
<cfhowlett> MrMonkey31, you want cool?  YOU want COOL!  you can't HANDLE cool!  sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-photography
<JCT_> ummm... can i uninstall ubuntu again?
<JCT_> i want to uninstall it.
<MrMonkey31> dracnoc: I'm ready to switch over to shotwell!  all I truly need is an import function for photos, and ideally a rename function which kicks in on import; cfhowlett: I suspect you might be right about everything!
<bekks> JCT_: Then just install the OS you want instead.
<john_rambo> dpkg -r says dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove dropbox which isn't installed ........and pressing tad doesnt auto complete  ...trying SC
<JCT_> windows 7 is already on.
<john_rambo> tab*
<kostkon> john_rambo, ok
<sruz25> So boot freezes on "running init-bottom ... done" with radeon drivers when using linux 3.13+ and the syslog doesn't contain anything from that boot. Any idea how to get some information on what is happening?
<sonic_> efivars is built in, why would /sys/firmware/efi not exist?
<john_rambo> kostkon, SC worked ... Thanks
<bekks> JCT_: Then just use the partitions in Windows 7 as you would normally do.
<kostkon> john_rambo, np
<sruz25> it boots fine w/ kernel 3.11.
<sruz25> which is what I'm using atm
<JCT_> there is files on the D drive that suddenly appeared when i told it to create a partition, and it took up about 11 gb. is that it?
<JCT_> i want to keep the files on W7 i already have
<bekks> JCT_: We dont know what your partition "D" is.
<JCT_> let me take a snapshot..
<Basketballl> when i use a rtcwake to sleep my computer why does the time get stuck at the time when it goes to sleep
<JCT_> http://imgur.com/ho39dyZ
<JCT_> that's the files
<JCT_> it's a local disk/ HDD
<JCT_> i told it to create a partition in the installation
<bekks> JCT_: Which doesnt mean a thing, to be honest.
<JCT_> i have a boot option in grub2 called W7 recovery loader
<bekks> JCT_: Since you want to use those partitions in Windows, you have to make sure your Windows files you want to keep arent on the partitions you want to reformat.
<bekks> JCT_: To get rid of grub, you have to boot your windows 7 cd and repair the boot environment.
<JCT_> this is impossible. i want to transfer users, files, and apps to reformat it
<bekks> JCT_: ?? It makes no sense to transfer users from linux to windows.
<bekks> JCT_: What are you _actually_ trying to do?
<JCT_> i confused you. i am trying to take ubuntu off of sda3. W7 and recovery loader are SDA 1 4 respectively.
<JCT_> and sda2 is free
<JCT_> basically take it off a segment of the drive
<bekks> JCT_: So you want to remove Ubuntu - you dont want to reinstall it?
<JCT_> yes
<bekks> JCT_: Then it makes no sense to transfer users from Ubuntu to Windows.
<bekks> JCT: Thats not possible.
<JCT> i was confusing you
<bekks> JCT: You are still, to be honest.
<bekks> JCT: So why dont you just reformat the Ubuntu partition in Windows?
<JCT> how?
<JCT> all i can see browsing W7 are 2 HDDs.
<bekks> JCT: Thats a subject for ##windows
<daftykins> boot windows, run diskmgmt.msc
<daftykins> simples.
<JCT> how do i run that?
<JCT> do i run a commandline at startup?
<BluesKaj> JCT, you'll regret dumping Linux
<JCT> ?
<daftykins> JCT: you click start -> run
<JCT> i'll robably reinstall it by disc
<JCT> some other time
<JCT> oh.
<JCT> i thought you meant while system was loading
<bekks> JCT: Please ask ##windows for Windoews support issues - this is Ubuntu suuport ;)
<JCT> what's the runline for this app again?
<daftykins> i typed it just above, can't you read up?
<reisio> yeah they named it something that doesn't remotely resemble an ordinary win32 executable
<reisio> 'cause
<daftykins> now now, this isn't the place for slating another OS.
<reisio> you don't say
<daftykins> no i did! right there!
<sonic_> interesting, looks like a ubuntu issue, debian kernel shows /sys/firmware/efi
<dustin> i just checked mine, lucky i dont have that efi folder
<asad2005> If i install fglrx on 14.04 desktop does not show up and if i purge fglrx unity becomes blurred and solution?
<Dylan> I have a PIXMA MG2520 Printer/Scanner and I am using XSane to use the scanner. The printer works fine but XSane cannot detect the scanner. Using Ubuntu 14.04. Any help?
<sonic_> dustin: you're probably booting from bios
<dustin> i see, i get it now.
<whoever> dustin: what is you issue
<sonic_> This is a newer kernel than the one on the ubuntu image
<girafee> hello room. i upgraded to xubuntu 14.04. everything is good for me except one issue with panel. The window buttons are auto resizing and disappearing and i couldnt find a way to make it always on. please help.
<diggzh> tmux user online?
<sonic_> tmux is awesome
<whoever> sonic_: more awsome than awsoma ?
<whoever> sonic_: more awsome than screen  ?
<diggzh> sonic: I've setup tmux on my computer, but now I wanna save config, how to save?
<sonic_> its certainly better than screen
<whoever> diggzh: copy the file someplace that you can find it later
<whoever> sonic_: how, i haven't found
<sonic_> in .tmux.conf?
<diggzh> sonic_:yepe!
<diggzh> whoever: u r right..
<diggzh> ..it seems I need create tmux.conf by myself
<The_Mighty_Cater> Howdy everyone, I'm thinking of buying a chromebook (Acer C720) and installing ubuntu on it, from what I gather it's not as simple as installing it on other systems, can anyone recommend a good online guide? (I want to single boot, no need for chrome os)
<sonic_> The_Mighty_Cater: why not just buy a normal laptop?
<The_Mighty_Cater> sonic_, price mostly
<OerHeks> The_Mighty_Cater, tons of howto's, and installscripts https://github.com/eyecreate/ubuntu-chromebook-installer
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: check amazon for the same laptop, it will mostlikly be the same price as the chomebook your looking at in store
<diggzh> It's easy to install ubuntu on a ChromeBook，http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-run-both-chrome-os-and-ubuntu-on-a-chromebook/
<skinux> When I try to login to Ubuntu (Unity/Gnome), after clicking login it seems get stuck between login screen and loading screen. Which log do I want to check to fix this?
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: you should save an extra 100 and get a real lappy , you'll be happier with the hardware
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: chomebook may not have a big enough NAND for that
<sonic_> The_Mighty_Cater: surely you'd prefer something like a Lenovo B50 over a chromebook
<whoever> that beein ubuntu
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: chomebooks are basicly glorified e-readers
<sonic_> exactly
<whoever> but if your deadset on it you can get a chomebook but your disto choices may be limited
<skinux> I'm not finding anything in /var/log for Unity or Gnome
<Quatroking> how do I open task manager in ubuntu and force close a process
<sonic_> skinux: why would it be in there?
<whoever> skinux: what are you trying to find
<bekks> skinux: Take a look at the /home/youruser/.xsession-errors
<The_Mighty_Cater> I'm quite drawn to the ssd, (I know I could just pop one into any computer, but again, price), just looking for something light and easy while I travel for a little bit
<skinux> All xsession-errors is saying is that it's not being able to write to log files.
<The_Mighty_Cater> mostly need it for some light programming, and a little sql
<sonic_> how much is the chromebook you have in mind? the lenovo b50 is pretty cheap
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: if you have a specific task you want a chrombook /tablet for then yes go with it but check hardware and plan for the future before desiding , and dooming yourself into buying a lappy later for the sqame task
<whoever> skinux: xsesion errors xorg/
<football__> when i suspend my pc using rtcwake why does the clock stop running while it is suspended
<whoever> skinux: what is the current prob
<football__> so it will never wake up by its self
<The_Mighty_Cater> £170, also it's very light
<skinux> When I try to login to Unity/Gnome, it gets stuck right after entering username/password, never seems to load.
<zzxc> Hey guys, Apache is giving me a message saying I have message saying "(98)Address already in use: AH00072: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80". I've checked and nothing is bound to port 80 right now.
<zzxc> This is a new install. Anyone have any ideas?
<squinty> quadHelix:  System Monitor.   highlight process and right click for options
<skinux> I can login to KDE, though.
<sonic_> The_Mighty_Cater: which one is it?
<The_Mighty_Cater> c720
<voldyman> zzxc: try doing 'sudo nc -l 80' after stopping apache
<sonic_> skinux: why would you want unity if you have kde ;)
<whoever> The_Mighty_Cater: you can get a lappy for roughly the same pice and comprable weight
<skinux> Why I'd want it has nothing to do with fixing the problem.
<whoever> skinux: you can or can't login to kde
<skinux> I'm using KDE right now
<EriC^^> everything is stuck on always on top in unity ( though it's not selected in any windows )
<whoever> skinux: do you get the kdm when you boot
<whoever> skinux: or even lightdm
<skinux> Yes, I believe so.
<skinux> I believe it's KDM
<whoever> skinux: so what happens when you try to log in
<zzxc> voldyman: nc -l 80 doesn't seem to do anything its just hanging.
<whoever> so the error is not in xorg
<whoever> it would be in kdm
<voldyman> zzxc: that mean your port 80 is not being used by anything
<skinux> It never actually moves past login
<whoever> skinux: can you login with that user to a different DE
<zzxc> voldyman: Yeah. I checked earlier using netstat -ltnp | grep ':80'
<skinux> I can login with the same user to KDE, but not UNity/Gnome
<football__> when i suspend my pc using rtcwake why does the clock stop running while it is suspended. So it can never wake up by its self.  For example if it sleeps at midnight it will never wake up but when i manually wake it the time says 12 am even if it is 3 pm
<skinux> The problem started when I installed and booted into KDE.
<whoever> skinux: odd, try to remove kde, purge it
<whoever> skinux: then reboot login to gnome and try again to install
<skinux> If I do that and it doesn't solve the problem, I won't be able to get into ANY desktop.
<EriC^^> does anybody know how to fix unity being stuck in always on top? ( or maybe that's a setting i inadvertently selected somehow? )
<whoever> skinux: or remove gnome, and purge, and reinstall
<whoever> or stick with kde
<skinux> What is the package name I need to remove, purge, and reinstall for Unity/Gnome?
<whoever> skinux: sounds like something whent wrong when you decided to use kd //check key
<whoever>                 // check value(s)
<whoever>                 // check quantity
<voldyman> zzxc: in your apache config, do you use 'listen 80'
<whoever> skinux: when you decided to use kde  because i never had that problem
<whoever> skinux: i think that you may be better off just backing up the date you want and starting over
<skinux> I have no backup
<rottik9> Good day I am running zorin on a older hp desk top, and when I set up i used an old password to log on....I need to change it? how do I do this., ty?
<whoever> skinux: that sucks but the failure to make a backup does not change the "best solution"
<skinux> What is the name of the package I need to remove and reinstall??????????????
<zzxc> voldyman: yep listen 80 443
<voldyman> zzxc: change it to, listen 0.0.0.0:80
<OerHeks> !zorin
<whoever> skinux: gnome-3*
<voldyman> zzxc: too allow all ip's access use 0.0.0.0 otherwise use 127.0.0.1 for localhost
<OerHeks> rottik9, zorin derivate is not supported here
<iulian_> Hello world ! I need help,I have a problem in Xubuntu 14.04   -   Xorg process is showing high cpu usage !!!
<whoever> skinux: in short you have a realy screwed up install it sounds like and you can spend hours and even days trying to fix it or take the easy way out
<skinux> The system was fine until I installed KDE. Only problem is that Gnome/Unity won't actually boot.
<whoever> iulian_: i had the same issue with any of the big blotted DE's, i just switched to something light and airy :-)
<iulian_> how to fix that ?
<whoever> skinux: what happens when you try to login to gnome
<skinux> I''ll try it one more time.
<whoever> iulian_: pick and install your choice of wm, and then at the login screen select that enviroment
<iulian_> xfce is light isn't it ?
<whoever> iulian_: yep , and i loves it
<whoever> iulian_: you could also use fluxbox , awsome ...
<iulian_> Xorg process is showing high cpu usage is the problem :-) in XFCE :-)
<iulian_> I have XFCE
<iulian_> wm
<whoever> iulian_: err d //check key
<whoever>                 // check value(s)
<whoever>                 // check quantity
<whoever> iulian_: err , does xubunu have its own channel
<iulian_> ok thx
<sonic_> Where is grub.efi?
<OerHeks> whoever, it is also supported here.
<whoever> iulian_: could always try another distro if you cant hadle the high usage ie arch
<whoever> OerHeks: ah, thx
<iulian_> :-)
<voldyman> zzxc: did it work?
<iulian_> xubuntu is fine 4 me
<OerHeks> iulian_, how do you tell xorg takes high cpu?
<zzxc> voldyman: Sorry I was pulling the a thread. I think I found the issue. I have annother entry in the netstat that is for http-alt over ip6.
<iulian_> when I use top comand in terminal that I see
<OerHeks> iulian_, and any zombie processes in top?
<iulian_> 30% cpu used by xorg
<zzxc> voldyman: I'm going to try specificy 0.0.0.0:80 for listen and see if that fixes the error message.
<iulian_> no zombie
<OerHeks> iulian_, that is not high, can be because the CPU is doint the GPU task? is there a videodriver available?
<OerHeks> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/hardware-devices.html
<iulian_> task 229,no videodriver availabele
<OerHeks> iulian_, what GPU? "  lspci | grep -i VGA " # will give one line
<iulian_> one moment
<whoever> iulian_: so there is the "high" usesage using a cappy default driver
<zzxc> voldyman: Ack. Still getting the same message. I'm going to give up for now I have to drive back home anyways. I'll fix it when my connection is better.
<voldyman> zzxc: ok
<iulian_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515/M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300] [1002:7149] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<iulian_> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:009f]
<iulian_> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
<iulian_> 	Memory at c8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<iulian_> 	I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]
<iulian_> 	Memory at c0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]
<unopaste> iulian_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<OerHeks> iulian_, ah ati x1300, there is limited support, as ATI dropped support for 1xxx 2xxx 3xxx 4xx, no solution available.
<iulian_> OK Thank You sir
<skinux> Okay. When I try to Login to "Ubuntu", login dialog disappears and I'm left with a blue background and a pointer.
<iulian_> It is an old laptop but I want to keep it alive :-)
<OerHeks> iulian_, you can, just don't run youtube
<koffiemolentje> Can someone here help me with a keyboard related question?
<iulian_> Ha ha ha ,no you tube then :-)
<bekks> That depends on the question.
<koffiemolentje> @bekks for some reason ubuntu thinks my caps lock key is a backspaec key http://i.imgur.com/U662GM8.jpg
<koffiemolentje> backspace*
<bekks> koffiemolentje: Did you redefine key mappings?
<koffiemolentje> and my tab key does funky too, it doesn't complete words in the terminal, this occurred after switching keyboards
<koffiemolentje> not as far as i know
<koffiemolentje> both keyboards have the same layouts
<bekks> koffiemolentje: Just for testing, can you switch back to the old one?
<koffiemolentje> i'll try it, gimme a sec
<koffiemolentje> bekks it doesn't seem to work
<koffiemolentje> even after unplugging the new keyboard
<bekks> koffiemolentje: is it a usb keyboard?
<CodeGos2> in windows there are program that on click of window lets to explore is handles, window clases it was created with, etc. is there anything similar for linux? i wish to click on window of my intrest and get some handle i can use
<football__> when i suspend my pc using rtcwake why does the clock stop running while it is suspended. So it can never wake up by its self.  For example if it sleeps at midnight it will never wake up but when i manually wake it the time says 12 am even if it is 3 pm
<koffiemolentje> the new one is usb, the old one has an old ps/2 (is that how you call it?)  plug
<reisio> CodeGos2: xwininfo/wmctrl/devilspie/2
<sonic_> After 6 hours i can finally boot my freshly installed system
<sonic_> Spoke too soon, fstab is broked
<JCT> i want to take the ubuntu part of my hard drive off, but the disk management can only be controlled by admin, i am not admin
<bekks> JCT: Thats a Windows support question.
<JCT> k.
<koffiemolentje> JCT:  do you have root access?
<koffiemolentje> oops nevermind
<sean_> hi
<mrdeb> hi. does touchscreen work automatically on ubuntu 14.04 if i buy laptop or no
<mrdeb> what program handles it
<frezix> hi, I just refreshed a page with a youtube video in chromium and my whole computer froze up to the point where I couldn't even ctrl+alt+F1. Why can chromium take up so much resources and how can I prevent this?
<rebs> use firefox
<limacharlie> Hey, quick question. I've been using Ubuntu for the last 5 years or so, but I've run into an issue that I've never had to deal with (have *always* been the sole account on my machines). I added an account for my wife, but in LightDM it does not ask for a password. She has a password established (verified and double tapped in GUI and passwd) and her account isn't set to auto login or login without a password. Any tips on how to
<limacharlie> secure her side of /home?
<mrdeb> chromium is less stable than ff or ie
<bekks> frezix: Because it uses flash most likely. You cant prevent it by not using any websites that use flash.
<mrdeb> chromium is less stable than ff or ie
<mrdeb> oinly thing chromium has over ff is that it has current flash now, but ff is stuck with old 11.2
<sonic_> I finally have a desktop
<bekks> mrdeb: You are mixing up chromium and chrome. Chromium does not have PepperFlash.
<malimbar> ss
<mrdeb> bekks: same thing. chrome is chromium with updates and logging by google.
<frezix> bekks: actually I managed to get pepperflash on chromium. I forgot the link though but I think it was on webupd8
<mrdeb> that is not piotn of my statmenet ok
<mrdeb> who knows about toutchscreens on 1404
<wooowe> Hey guys, so I am having trouble with my ELAN touchscreen, i get an error each time I boot up (and other distros wont even let me boot up with this error). Do I just need to update the kernel, the version i am running is 3.13
<bekks> mrdeb: Nonsense. :) Chromiu does not include PepperFlash, which is the current Flash version. And that actually was your basic point.
<mrdeb> you dont understand
<marco94> hello
<mrdeb> hi marco94 welcome to buuntu chot
<mrdeb> chat
<marco94> hi
<wooowe> and i am running 14.04
<farbod> hi
<mrdeb> 14.04 is pretty smooth now with updates to kernel -16
<wooowe> and the touchscreen does work? Just when i touch the screen all it does is move the cursor
<lesshaste> how do I wipe a usb key?
<lesshaste> I just want to make a blank dos formatted usb key
<mrdeb> i dont know about touchscreen
<mrdeb> i was going ot buy laptop with it, but i havent tested how that owrks yet
<mrdeb> would need to research
<wooowe> sudo mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdb
<mrdeb> touchscreens on laptop are a forced microsoft poor concept due to monopoly
<acovrig> is it possible to expose/forward a range of ports with iptables?
<limacharlie> lesshaste: use the Disks application. click the name of the device on the left, then click the settings icon in the top right. then click "format device".
<wooowe> yeah the touchscreen did work just fine on windows
<mrdeb> wooowe: are you using chromium
<mrdeb> yes windows driver support is proper on new hardware
<wooowe> mrdeb: nah just chrome
<mrdeb> same thing
<mrdeb> run chrome like htis: chromium-browser --touch-events=enabled
<mrdeb> or google-stable etc whatever command is
<wooowe> oh
<wooowe> wow
<wooowe> thanks man
<mrdeb> no prob
<mrdeb> wooowe: also read https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/touchscreen
<tafa2> guys is there much risk to running to running your own DNS server?
<bekks> tafa2: Depends on your setup and your security measurements.
<tafa2> bekks
<tafa2> well...
<tafa2> we need to monitor a bunch of of vpn connections
<wooowe> so how do you ugrade your kernel version in ubuntu
<tafa2> and each server is running its own dns server internally...
<tafa2> the problem is for PPTP connections that require external DNS
<tafa2> not sure if I want to open up a dns server to the outside world having never done it before...
<wooowe> so just upgraded to 3.16, touchscreen totally works now!
<football__> when i suspend my pc using rtcwake why does the clock stop running while it is suspended. So it can never wake up by its self.  For example if it sleeps at midnight it will never wake up but when i manually wake it the time says 12 am even if it is 3 pm
<bekks> football__: Because there is nothing running anymore when the system is suspended. It's like turning off your radio clock in the morning by pulling the cable and expecting the cable to magically get plugged back :)
<football__> bekks,  so how do i fix it
<thecha> bekks i can build you plugs like that for  1 million dollars
<thecha> i mean plugs that plug themselves back in magically when plugged out
<thecha> well not magivally but
<jburd> Hello
<bekks> football__: there is no way to fix is but black magic. Literally.
<OerHeks> thecha, how it this ubuntu support related?
<football__>  bekks  then what ios the point of rtcwake
<bekks> football__: I never used rtcwake.
<bekks> football__: How old is your BIOS?
<football__> 2007
<bekks> football__: Thats pretty old - and it is unlikely that it supports a clean ACPI implementation which is required by rtcwake.
<Glycan> Hi, I'm trying to install a live USB installation on an external hard drive with unetbootin from a windows system, but unetbootin won't detect it
<Glycan> The external hard drive, I mean. Which is FAT32
<Glycan> Can anyone tell me what to do about this or where to go for more help?
<bubbasaures> Glycan, HD's are not an optimal, use a flash if you have one.
<Glycan> bubbasaures: I'm using it to recover stuff from a messed up laptop which has one working usb port
<Glycan> So I thought that it would be the best option, so that I could use that one port both for to boot from and back up too
<bubbasaures> Glycan, Still not optimal boot with something else like a flash or disc and use the HD for backup.
<Glycan> bubbasaures: how?
<bubbasaures> Glycan, How what?
<Glycan> I'd have to remove the flash drive to plug in the HD, which would make the OS stop working, no?
<Wulframn> Glycan: a live cd/usb? Just load it into RAM.
<Glycan> Wulframn: um. I'm not sure I understand
<bubbasaures> Glycan,  I suggested a disc as well. A windows OS not reading a HD is ##windows realm anyway.
<Wulframn> Glycan: what is it you're trying to accomplish?
<Glycan> Oh, with a disc? The disc reader is broken, too.
<Glycan> Wulframn: I have a messed up computer I'm trying to recover files from. My original intention was to put ubuntu on a external HD, boot from itm and then copy the files to it
<thecha> no no no
<thecha> glycan use a lice cd instead
<thecha> or make a boot usb
<thecha> or easier take the computers hdd and install it into your working computer
<Glycan> I've never had that computer's CD slot work properly, and it has only one functional USB slot.
<thecha> then you go into ubuntu and access the files
<thecha> :) no good?
<Glycan> uh
<thecha> no?
<Glycan> I'm not nearly good enough with hardware to do something like that ;-;
<kostkon> Glycan, use a usb hub maybe?
<Wulframn> Glycan: download system rescue cd and strap it to a USB. At bootup select the load into RAM option, then wait for it to load. remove the drive and plug in your external HDD. Mount your drives and copy paste away
<Glycan> And I was hoping to be able to use that laptop, at least in live-boot mode
<thecha> taking the hdd of the messed computer and puting it itno the working computer?
<thecha> you want me to teach you?
<Glycan> thecha: yes
<Glycan> er
<Glycan> I mean, yes, to the former
<thecha> oh laptop?
<thecha> then do what wulfrum said
<thecha> wulfrum just soleved it
<Glycan> Wulframn: Where is this load into RAM option?
<thecha> [20:20:11] <Wulframn> Glycan: download system rescue cd and strap it to a USB. At bootup select the load into RAM option, then wait for it to load. remove the drive and plug in your external HDD. Mount your drives and copy paste away
<Glycan> This is during unetbootin's bootloader?
<tafa2> does anyone know how to forward pptpd packes to a local dns server?
<Wulframn> Glycan: No, when you boot off the USB drive it'll show you a menu. one of the options will be to load the OS into RAM
<Wulframn> Glycan: once it is loaded into RAM you can remove the USB stick and the computer won't crash
<thecha> but only with newer machiens the ram will be large enough todo this
<thecha> if you are sitting on a machine like mine with a more average 512 mb ram that might not work
<OerHeks> tafa2, so you want to forward packages from an encrypted tunnel?
<OerHeks> lolz
<tafa2> *packets
<Wulframn> thecha: that's why you use system rescue cd. It's tiny
<turbs> Hello, can somebody help me?
<wouter__> Hi
<wouter__> Hello?
<turbs> Hi
<As3m1> hi
<wouter__> Ow, it works
<turbs> Can somebody help me with TCL ?
<wouter__> I've never used IRC before
<turbs> I have ubuntu 14, and i install all tcl scripts, then i try to ./configure eggdrop
<kostkon> wouter__, hi
<turbs> Still getting message like, tcl cannot be found on this system ?
<wouter__> Hi kostkon
<dufa> Hello! I would need some help with using apt-get. I'm trying to install the ubuntu-sdk package but run into an error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8501861/ << my apt-get output. I'm not sure where to start troubleshooting. Any pointers?
<Glycan> Wulframn: In my knowledge there's the BIOS menu, then unetbootin bootloader, then directly into Ubuntu
<Glycan> Wulframn: where do I find the boot into RAM thing? Is it a boot argument?
<kostkon> dufa, on 14.04?
<dracnoc> dufa: what happens if you try to install ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev ?
<dufa> yes 14.04
<kostkon> dufa, if you are on 14.04 then you need to add the PPA for the latest stuff http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<turbs> kostkon, do you know something about tcl ?
<Wulframn> Glycan: No. pop the USB into your drive and boot off of it. You'll see a blue menu with a bunch of boot options. Scroll with the arrow keys to the load into RAM option. hit enter. It'll tell you when it's done loading into ram.
<dufa> kostkon: I have added ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa and run apt-get update
<Glycan> This is the unetbootin one.
<kostkon> dufa, ok
<Glycan> Right? The bootloader?
<kostkon> turbs, what's the problem
<Wulframn> Glycan: No, after you've put sysresccd onto your USB.
<turbs> I installed all tcl
<turbs> tcl-dev etc.
<turbs> But when i try to ./configure eggdrop
<turbs> Still getting message like "Tcl cannot be found on this system."
<turbs> Why ?
<dufa> dracnoc: installing ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev results in the same kind of "unmet dependencies" error, just a longer list of packages
<dufa> dracnoc: thyre all qt related
<kostkon> dufa, apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<Glycan> Wulframn: oh, ok
<Glycan> thanks a bunch
<Wulframn> Glycan: I'm doing this from my phone or I'd be a ton more helpful. Sorry :-P
<dufa> kostkon: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev    http://paste.ubuntu.com/8501943/
<whimsicalthought> Ah, the Ubuntu IRC channel
<whimsicalthought> The friendliest of *nix IRC channels!
<cihhan> Anybody has experience with data recovery for external hdd? yesterday my hdd started saying you need to format it... based on the forums, i applied chkdsk on windows and that error is gone. but not it shows all empty :(
<daftykins> what file system was on it? NTFS?
<cihhan> daftykins, yes
<kostkon> dufa, you could disable the ppa for now and use the version from the repos. then you could try reenabling the ppa and see if you can update the packages
<daftykins> cihhan: then you should really be asking in ##windows
<compdoc> cihhan, if your drive is having problems, running chkdsk is a bad idea
<cihhan> daftykins, i think u r right
<cihhan> compdoc, :(
<compdoc> cihhan, open Disk Utility and see if you can find the drive in the list
<CodeGos2> is there any way to sandbox wine application? i wish to run some app that might contain malware and i dont wish to affect system
<tafa2> CodeGos2 is ur wine app windows based?
<CodeGos2> tafa2: yes
<tafa2> well then its unlikely to do much damage to ur nix host as it was coded with windows in mind
<tafa2> you *should* be ok
<cihhan> compdoc, let me switch to ubuntu first; but right now im checking with seagate tools
<compdoc> cihhan, does seagate tools show SMART info?
<cihhan> compdoc: i used seagate recovery tool and it is able to show the directories and the data -- to be honest, i feel like somelthing like file table or partition table is lost
<whimsicalthought> CodeGos2: How about run it in a virtualbox?
<Kolanis> I have a public ssh key and I have configured that into my server too; the public SSH key is located in the .ssh folder as usual, and I can easily connect to the server with the key through 'ssh' on terminal...but when I try to login through putty, I can't log in! It says "no supported authentication method" - How do I fix this?
<squinty> CodeGos2:  you may receive a more definitive answer in the #winehq channel here on freenode
<Kolanis> squinty: I need your help!
<compdoc> cihhan, then boot ubuntu
<whimsicalthought> CodeGos2: Perhaps a better solution is to run it in a virtual machine that is disconnected from the network
<cihhan> ok
<squinty> Kolanis:  please read the channel rules.
<whimsicalthought> With Guest Additions and shared drives disabled of course.
<whimsicalthought> Kolanis: What do you need help with?
<Kolanis> whimsicalthought: putty.
<Kolanis> whimsicalthought: read the message.
<whimsicalthought> Apologies, I didn't see that.
<cihhan> compdoc, i htink i need to go to office for ubuntu -- i remember that n my laptop i have another old linux currently since i was formatting my comp completely :(
<dufa> kostkon: trying to install one of the depends, qtbase5-dev gives a similar error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8501979/ . The version numbers are the same but there is a different suffix (-1ubuntu14.2 instead of -1ubuntu15~trusty1~test1), might this be the problem?
<cihhan> compdoc, i ll be there in one hour -- i hope that s fine
<compdoc> heh
<cihhan> compdoc, or let me try with the other linux -- even though it s old now
<compdoc> ok
<kostkon> dufa, could be
<ilhami> Hey :D
<ilhami> anybody here?
<whimsicalthought> I am here
<whimsicalthought> How are you?
<ilhami> I need a ppa for jekyll.
<yorwos> hey guyz ,something weird happened here ...
<ilhami> instead of installing Ruby and RubyGems individually.
<bubbasaures> !ppa | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ilhami> I am using elementaryOS but it seems like it doesn't have the jekyll package. :)
<bekks> !elementary | ilhami
<ubottu> ilhami: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ilhami> Too inactive!
<ilhami> 1739 vs 107 LOL
<bekks> ilhami: Which doesnt make ElementaryOS being supported in here.
<OerHeks> ilhami, we have told you that before
<ilhami> LOL
<gerhard> #germany
<OerHeks> gerhard, is that a support question?
<ilhami> lol
<bubbasaures> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bubbasaures> close greek
<OerHeks> try !de
<bubbasaures> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<von_trall> thx
<cihhan> compdoc: ok im on linux now -- sorry for the lateness
<compdoc> does it have the command smartctl?
<compdoc> or disk util on the desktop?
<MagicSpud> hello how do I fix the bluish flash videos such as youtube on opera browser ubuntu 14.04? on firefox they play flawless
<cihhan> compdoc: let me check
<cihhan> i installed smartctl now
<compdoc> cool
<compdoc> the command is:  smartctl -a /dev/sda  (or whatever dev the drive is)
<cihhan> ok
<cihhan> let me check
<bekks> MagicSpud: You should use a more recent browser, since Opera is pretty outdated on linux. And for the blueish videos you can disable the hardware acceleration in flash.
<lucas_> does somebody use elementary os
<cihhan> compdoc: sdc or sdc1?
<bekks> !elemenatry | lucas_
<bubbasaures> lucas_, Not supported here, they have a channel.
<compdoc> cihhan, can you paste the output to pastebin.com
<bekks> !elementary | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<compdoc> sdc
<MagicSpud> bekks I already knew that. Not finding any fixes on the internet made me come here to ask
<lucas_> thank you very much
<Genome36_> hello
<bekks> MagicSpud: So did you disable hardware acceleration yes?
<cihhan> compdoc: somehow this is what it said, /dev/sdc: Unknown USB bridge [0x0bc2:0x2320 (0x100)]  Smartctl: please specify device type with the -d option.
<bekks> *yet
<compdoc> try sda or sdb
<MagicSpud> bekks moreover...I can see adds flawlessly while the video will play bluish
<compdoc> its a sata drive?
<Genome36_> i need to make a python3 script run 24/7 on a tty console but it drops after 24 to 36 hours of running
<Genome36_> why is that so ?
<bubbasaures> compdoc, Use nicks always it gets confusing otherwise.
<MagicSpud> bekks of course not! I love my acceleration it is the reason why I use nvidia driver instead of default crappy ubuntu driver
<cihhan> compdoc, mount shows it on sdc1 -- shall i still do it on the sda or sdb?
<bekks> MagicSpud: Disable hw acceleration in the flash settings to fix your blueish videos.
<MagicSpud> bekks and I also love opera
<bekks> MagicSpud: Opera on linux is dead - it is discountinued.
<MagicSpud> bekks and become a switcher? no thanks I am human
<compdoc> cihhan, no. maybe your smartctl is older. see what options it has
<bekks> MagicSpud: Whatever. You have been told how to fix your issue. It is up to you.
<MagicSpud> bekks ooh no that are bad news
<cihhan> compdoc: it s from 2010
<bekks> MagicSpud: Opera is discontinued on linux for years now.
<kostkon> bekks, not really http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/opera-linux-chromium-download-released
<bubbasaures> MagicSpud, Note making pronouncements like crappy and I wont change, narrows down whom might help you, if you get any help at all.
<kostkon> bekks, it's still in beta though
<kostkon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/opera-25-beta-adds-linux-support-new-bookmarking-feature
<compdoc> cihhan, it doesnt know how to query the usb port, I guess. might google to see if its possible
<bekks> kostkon: Oh, so they revived their dead horse. Ok. :)
<kostkon> bekks, yeap :)
<cihhan> compdoc: if you want, let me go to office for current ubuntu  -- will u be available 1 hour later?
<MagicSpud> bekks any worthy successor? when some good piece of software dies...It usually gives birth to new one
<compdoc> cihhan, its an external drive?
<bekks> MagicSpud: Firefox or Chrome. I'd suggest Chrome for the more current flash implementation.
<cihhan> compdoc: yes
<cihhan> compdoc: seagate external hdd
<compdoc> cihhan, well, go if you want, but theres a chance it might not work on that usb drive. some support SMART and some dont
<MagicSpud> bekks google is a big shark...I like to swim scantily clad
<football__> when i suspend my pc using rtcwake why does the clock stop running while it is suspended. So it can never wake up by its self.  For example if it sleeps at midnight it will never wake up but when i manually wake it the time says 12 am even if it is 3 pm
<MagicSpud> bekks I ll better keep on with the foxy
<MagicSpud> foxy lady
<bekks> MagicSpud: And with the outdated flash. Your choice.
<yecril71pl> What provides support for news URL scheme?
<MagicSpud> fire fox
<MagicSpud> got it?
<yecril71pl> I tried { gvfs-open 'news:1bp21kqu4hqss$.31ga4jgjsbk6.dlg@40tude.net'; } and it failed.
<cihhan> compdoc: I see :(   Anyother suggestions? As I mentioned before Seagate data recovery shows all the folder when scanned (but I tried with demo and I dont know what I am capable with demo version)
<cihhan> compdoc: That s why I was sort of thinking that something like a partition table is lost :(
<al58> x plane10
<compdoc> cihhan, yeah. I wanted you to see SMART to see if trhe drive is dying, which might be the reason a parition table is lost. They dont usualy just disappear
<al58> xplane 10
<OerHeks> al58, buy it :-)
<cihhan> compdoc: my guess is that -- yesterday i moved my laptop a bit and the hdd was connected. right after that, it gave the you need to format error even though i wasnt using the external hdd that time. so as forums suggested i made the mistake of doing chkdsk /x and now it s empty
<cihhan> compdoc: so maybe while moving it got some sort of disconnected and filetable got corrupted and bcs of that chkdsk cleared it
<compdoc> cihhan, can the linux you have now mount it or see anything?
<al58> ciao
<al58> x plane 10
<OerHeks> al58, yes, go buy it :-)
<cihhan> compdoc: on linux, still the same empty. in fact not completely empty. i was checking with testdisk yesterday and right after it, it showed one of the folders but still empty inside
<bubbasaures> al58, This is support can we help you?
<Glycan> Is there any reasonable way to export system-wide settings than just compressing /etc?
<cihhan> compdoc: on linux, still the same empty. in fact not completely empty. i was checking with testdisk yesterday and right after it, it showed one of the folders but still empty inside
<donbirdy> Greetings my fellow internetians
<yorwos> hey guyz , i think for the first time i saved my session logging out and after this its taking much longer to reboot , is there a way to undo what i did ?
<yorwos> *boot
<compdoc> cihhan, well, doubt Ubuntu will see anything else.
<bubbasaures> !details | yorwos a lot missing
<ubottu> yorwos a lot missing: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cihhan> compdoc: Mac didnt see anything either
<bubbasaures> yorwos, At the least the release, how it's installed, desktop and how you saved the session.
<compdoc> cihhan, you do need to know if you can trust the drive again, so you should look at SMART before doing anything, if possible. I would remove the drive from the case and attach directly to a PC to elminate any problems with usb
<yorwos> i logged in kde session for first time and then whenever i go back to ubuntustudio session things like kwin qctljack come preloaded and the panel and desktop and desktop icons have wrong colors/something
<yorwos> i think 2-3 of my program shortcuts in my panels changed icon also
<yorwos> the deperators were definetely invisible between em
<yorwos> separators*
<bubbasaures> yorwos, You are not really making sense.
<bubbasaures> just saying if you want help here
<yorwos> its ok i think i know what to do ...
<yorwos> i hope brb
<cihhan> compdoc: after retrieving my data it s not a big problem. i can buy another hdd if needed -- but seagate diagnostic was showing the drive is fine
<bubbasaures> I want to know what is beyond the singularity of a black hole, can anyone help. ;)
<yecril71pl> Why am I discouraged from asking for clarification in Ask?
<bubbasaures> !topic | yecril71pl
<ubottu> yecril71pl: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ScottD> Hello all.  I upgraded from 12.04.5 LTS to 14.04.1 LTS.  The system has a pair of SSDs in software RAID1 with just a single filesystem (/) on them...
<ScottD> Everything used to work fine.  Now, I get an endless repeat of:  Incrementally starting RAID arrays... / mdadm: CREATE user root not found / mdadm: CREATE group disk not found / Incrementally started RAID arrays.
<ScottD> My GoogleFu has so far failed me.  I’ve been arguing with it for two days!
<fowl> hi flash does not work
<yecril71pl> bubbasaures: so what?  Ask is a part of Ubuntu.
<fowl> how do i install it
<fowl> doesnt ubuntu come with flash
<bekks> !flash | fowl
<ubottu> fowl: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ScottD> The array appears to be perfectly healthy.  It just won't boot.  :-(
<bubbasaures> yecril71pl, Only Ask I see is a web page can you enlighten us what you mean?
<fowl> bekks, thank you!
<yecril71pl> I wanted to ask a complementary question to <URL: http://askubuntu.com/questions/514125/url-protocol-handlers-in-basic-ubuntu-desktop >
<yecril71pl> but they say you should not ask for clarification
<yorwos> how can i change the color of my font for desktop shortcuts and fonts on my minimized program bars in bottom panel ? they gone almost black same color with the rest of the bar i want them bacl to white or something - using ubuntustudio xfce with kwin over it
<bubbasaures> yecril71pl, This is an issue with askubuntu, not ubuntu support, the word "clarification" is not even used. If you can be specific in a ubuntu support need carry on.
<guntbert> yecril71pl: problems with AskUbuntu are not on topic here - we *can* talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cihhan> compdoc: do u have any suggestions?
<compdoc> its ntfs?
<yecril71pl> bubbasaures: I would like to know what to install to have a handler for news URI scheme.
<cihhan> compdoc: yes :/
<compdoc> attach it to a windows machine and see if you can find a util to repair it
<Susning> I'm looking for a gui SFV checker. I really need one and prefer gui.
<daftykins> NTFS recovery is not an ubuntu support query
<Susning> Any recommendations?
<cihhan> thanx compdoc, i ll check it
<squinty> cihhan:  might want to explore using the following  http://www.cgsecurity.org/   testdisk  Photorec
<EriC^^> cihhan: testdisk can recover it
<EriC^^> ( most likely )
<EriC^^> boot a liveusb, and sudo apt-get install testdisk
<cihhan> squinty: Thanks. I have tried testdisk a bit but I m not sure what I m doing an I dont want to do a big mistake
<EriC^^> cihhan: i'll walk you through it
<EriC^^> if you want
<cihhan> Thanks EriC^^ that would be very good
<cihhan> in fact i logged in to win -- in fact i have testdisk here or do u want me to move back to linux?
<EriC^^> i'd prefer linux
<cihhan> ok let me reboto then even though it s a bit old :(
<daftykins> i'm a tad concerned that means cihhan's running 8.04
<EriC^^> 8.04?
<EriC^^> i've no clue what cihhan's up to
<daftykins> EriC^^: lost his partition table on an NTFS disk
<daftykins> in the first instance i directed said user to ##windows, but i got ignored
<cihan> EriC^^: Im back
<EriC^^> cihan: wb
<cihan> Thanks Eric^^
<EriC^^> type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<cihan> EriC^^, ok i have it
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sudo testdisk
<EriC^^> then press no log, then no log
<daftykins> EriC^^: oh it seems nobody ever got as far as checking SMART, could be worth a go :)
<cihan> EriC^^, sudo testdisk -> no log ->chose sdc
<EriC^^> cihan: select the disk
<cihan> EriC^^, sdc and intel
<cihan> now?
<EriC^^> ok did you select intel?
<cihan> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> press search
<cihan> you mean analyse?
<EriC^^> yeah sorry
<cihan> EriC^^, yes chose analyze
<ScottD> Anyone mind if I just scream and start throwing things?
<EriC^^> daftykins: if you think it might help, proceed
<EriC^^> ScottD: /join #defocus
<ScottD> lol
<ScottD> Upgrading from 12.04.5 to 14.04.1 has broken my RAID.
<CoreIT84> cryptodan, you here too ?  lol
<cihan> EriC^^: quick search shows this, * HPFS - NTFS              0  32 33 121601  25 24 1953519616 [Seagate Expansion Drive]
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> is that the partition you want?
<ScottD> No mdadm experts around, eh?  :-/
<EriC^^> press "p" to view the files
<Hulio> hi, is it possible to install ubuntu 14.04 side with windows 8.1 ?
<Hulio> i used to do tthat WUBI
<cihan> EriC^^, it doesnt show the files there
<EriC^^> what does it show?
<bubbasaures> Hulio, A virtual is inside, wubi wont work nor is supported.
<Hulio> come on
<daftykins> cihan: something you could do in addition to this process, is in another terminal window, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit" (where sdX is actually the disk you're dealing with
<cihan> it shows recylcle.bin, data, system volume information -- data is just a bit
<Hulio> so what can i do to have ubuntu install?
<guestuser> Need some help with an install and the floppy issue if any one has a minute.
<bubbasaures> !uefi | Hulio
<ubottu> Hulio: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guestuser> Installing Ubuntu server 14
<daftykins> !details | guestuser
<ubottu> guestuser: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bubbasaures> Hulio, A W8 OEM is UEFI.
<Hulio> i have no clue what u're talking about.
<guestuser> Trying to install Ubuntu server and it hangs. Error reported is the fd0 hang.
<Hulio> all i want is how to install it?
<Hulio> do i need to partition a space for it?
<cihan> daftykins, let me check that
<Hulio> i dont want to loose windows as well
<bubbasaures> Hulio, Use nicks, and to install you will have to know.
<cihan> daftykins, it says unknown usb bridge
<bubbasaures> Hulio, Image/clone the windows, make a recovery disc than do the ubuntu install.
<guestuser> No option to disable floppy controller in the bios as this mobo does not even have a floppy controller.
<Hulio> bubbasaures, let say if i partition a space for it..should it work? if i install from CD ROM?
<guestuser> During install it hangs. When I check tty4 it shows a loop on seeking fd0.
<cihan> EriC^^, so quick search didnt show anything else?
<guestuser> See https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+install+fd0+hang&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 for similar reports
<guestuser> It was a known issue that I thought was corrected as I haven't experienced it in a while.
<bubbasaures> Hulio, Your overall generalization is correct "if i partition a space for it..should it work? if i install from CD ROM?" However it is done differently in a UEFI setup is all.
<squinty> Hulio:  you need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI   once you have determined if anything there applies to your system, then you can start to consider installing ubuntu
<bubbasaures> Hulio, And don't ignore the clone windows option, it will save your booty if you screw up.
<Susning> Anyone... GUI SFV checker that works fine in Ubuntu?
<daftykins> cihan: to what command?
<Hulio> bubbasaures, basically i have C drive of 256GB,  i can partition 50GB and leave it empty then ...boot ubuntu from the CDROM then install to that new partition right?
<Hulio> bubbasaures, is it a yes / or a no
<cihan> daftykins, smartctl -a /dev/sdc
<bubbasaures> Hulio, read the UEFI link we gave you, yes or no here is not adequate, you are not understanding
<larsantos> Hulio: yes, but you have to read the information to learn how to do itproperly
<cihan> daftykins: The problem is my linux is old here -- if needed i can go to office for the current ubuntu
<guestuser> Any comments on blacklisting fd0 when booting from the installer cd? If I can get the system installed I can handle it from there but udev is not timing out. Waited 20 minutes on the alst attempt.
<daftykins> cihan: as in your workplace? how old are we talking?
<cihan> it s from 2010 max
<larsantos> Hulio: if you don't read the information and do some mistake you can ruin the windows installation
<Hulio> larsantos, great :)
<larsantos> Hulio: but if done correctly, yes you can have both OSs installed side by side
<squinty> cihan: in the hour you take to go to your office you can torrent download 12.04 or 14.04 and unetbootin it onto a usb stick.  why make it harder than it has to be?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how to diagnose cron apparently opening a lot of lsof processes for no reason even when crons are all disabled?
<bubbasaures> Hulio, I think worth having as a link, and excellent user on the forums for help, on daily. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Hulio> i am reading it
<Hulio> bubbasaures, so windows 8 is EFI mode right?
<cihan> squinty, u r right on that
<Hulio> i'm just to make sure
<larsantos> Hulio: just beware of any mistake and make a beckup of windows to be sure
<bubbasaures> Hulio, This a manufacturer install of W8?
<Bashing-om> guestuser: IF you have no need of the floppy drive (fd0), then disable it in bios. and the system will no longer see it.
<Hulio> bubbasaures, not it is custom install
<sim590> Does Unity have any feature like plugins in Gnome 3 ? Like todo app icon that merges itself inside the unity Desktop environnement ?
<guestuser> That would work if the mobo had a floppy controller or an option in the bios.
<Hulio> i think it is EFI mode
<Hulio> it is part of the bios
<bubbasaures> Hulio, We can determine this from a live ubuntu easily are you on it now?
<Hulio> i think i set that up efi mode in bios
<guestuser> Because there is no floppy controller on board it has no option in the bios.
<Hulio> brb continue reading it.
<guestuser> I get a looping kernel event for end_request I/O error for dev fd0
<cihan> squinty, i ll be going to the office -- ill be back in 10-15min
<guestuser> Essentially looking for a way to disable this through GRUB or as a kernel option during boot.
<guestuser> This way I can at least get the system installed.
<bubbasaures> guestuser, Have you checkedthe sum?
<guestuser> As in md5sum of the iso?
<guestuser> If so then yes.
<bubbasaures> guestuser, I would ry a net install
<bubbasaures> try*
<bubbasaures> !mini | guestuser
<ubottu> guestuser: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<guestuser> ubottu: If this is a kernel issue how would changing the medium help? This is happening during udeb.
<guestuser> Unless the minimal iso doesn't do hardware recognition.
<guestuser> And I'm talking to a bot.
<peyam> hi
<bubbasaures> guestuser, ubottu is a bot, I would not just auto second guess, it could still just be code error on your medium.
<peyam> My thinkpad xubuntu wont update to the newest kernel available on 14.04
<guestuser> Can you elaborate on code error?
<sim590> I've red on the web that Ubuntu Unity uses application indicators (or applets). I don't see how to add one though...
<bubbasaures> guestuser, Could be anything that is the point,I have had summed ISO's not work is all, at this point in my world it is knock out the outliers, unless you have solid info like a knownhardware conflict
<guestuser> More like it is a known kernel issue.
<guestuser> Which is why I hoped someone would know how to blacklist during boot.
<bubbasaures> guestuser, Really and you can show this?
<guestuser> Google can
<guestuser> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+install+fd0+hang&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#channel=fs&q=kernel+issue+%2B+fd0+hang
<guestuser> 320,000 results in 0.44 seconds
<guestuser> Known to affect debian-installer and anconda among many others.
<guestuser> It has been filed as wont-fix on launchpad.
<bubbasaures> guestuser, first hit,  2007-03-28, you are just guessing.
<guestuser> ?
<bubbasaures> this is and was a waste of time
<guestuser> How so? I'm looking at a hung installer that is stuck on a kernel event for a seek error on fd0.
<guestuser> Am I missing something here?
<benzrf> hey
<benzrf> i'm trying to write a disk image to a usb drive, but the disk restoring tool doesn't prompt for my password and then complains with Not authorized to perform operation (udisks-error-quark, 4)
<guestuser> benzrf: alt + f2 gksudo usb-creator-gtk
<benzrf> usb-creator-gtk OK thank
<benzrf> s
<guestuser> use gksudo
<benzrf> yeah
<benzrf> i just didnt know the name of the program
<guestuser> np
<benzrf> i dislike ubuntu/gnome's genericization :-\
<benzrf> i couldnt launch evince from the cmdline for the longest time because i had no idea it was called evince
<cihan> squinty, EriC^^: Im back
<benzrf> ugh
<benzrf> org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.gi._glib.GError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<benzrf>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbus/service.py", line 707, in _message_cb
<EriC^^> wb
<benzrf>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<benzrf>   File "/usr/share/usb-creator/usb-creator-helper", line 233, in Format
<cihan> squinty, EriC^^: Now Im on Kubuntu 14.04
<benzrf>     part.call_set_type_sync('0x0c', no_options, None)
<unopaste> benzrf you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<EriC^^> cihan: ok
<guestuser> benzrf: don't paste in the chan. Its called spamming. Use fdisk to manually wipe the disk then try again.
<cihan> EriC^^, so what s your suggestion?
<guestuser> sudo umount /dev/sdX, sudo fdisk /dev/sdx, then "o" <-- letter, then "w"
<guestuser> Then run the creator agian.
<EriC^^> cihan: testdisk?
<cihan> OK
<cihan> EriC^^, let me try it again
<benzrf> guestuser: http://i.imgur.com/uMDgf5g.png
<cihan> EriC^^, shall I analyze again?
<EriC^^> ok
<guestuser> benzrf: See my above posts. Use fdisk to wipe the drive.
<benzrf> i did
<benzrf> >.<
<guestuser> benzrf: Create a partition on it now.
<benzrf> dev/sdb was not mounted ftr
<benzrf> :|
<guestuser> benzrf: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb, then n, p, enter, etner, t, b, w
<guestuser> benzrf: Then re-run the creator.
<benzrf> https://gist.github.com/b2dcba1659070f33318a
<benzrf> ok
<guestuser> benzrf: There might be a third enter in there where the other two are.
<bubbasaures> benzrf, You need a msdos partition table, use gparted or the cli to format this than a fat32 partition.
<benzrf> bubbasaures: ok
<cihan> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/EwfUPzvR
<guestuser> Is that not what fdisk is doint? The t is for type the b is for MSDOS.
<cihan> EriC^^: This is the output from quick search: http://pastebin.com/EwfUPzvR
<cuddylier> Is it okay to uninstall lsof?
<benzrf> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.  Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Wryness> how can i increase the number of scrollback lines in a ubuntu terminal?
<guestuser> Gparted
<bubbasaures> guestuser, Yeah should, I forgot you had shown that command.
<guestuser> benzrf: use gparted for GPT.
<benzrf> guestuser: i'm in gparted
<EriC^^> cihan: ok
<benzrf> got that message
<benzrf> Wryness: edit -> profile prefs -> scrolling
<guestuser> benzrf: One sec.
<cihan> EriC^^, I think squinty  was mentioning on smarttools or another tool; right? shall we check it as well?
<EriC^^> cihan: try pressing q
<EriC^^> then when you get to the intel menu
<EriC^^> select gpt
<T0by_> Does the root-partion also contain folders like /opt so I should increase it a bit from recommended settings found online if I want to install games and programs?
<joshua__> can someone tell me how to get everything else but skype to output to my speakers..
<cihan> EriC^^: EFI GPT parittion mmap?
<T0by_> I'm thinking about downsizing my /home since it's mostly for media files and program specific settings right?
<joshua__> everything is outputting to my headset and i cant figure out how to seperate them
<EriC^^> cihan: yes
<joshua__> anyone?
<cihan> EriC^^: Nope it doesn't show more than that too :(
<bubbasaures> T0by_, adjust as needed, be careful filling up partitions, if you have to worry about that a bigger HD might be useful.
<guestuser> benzrf: Are you sure sdb is your usb?
<EriC^^> even in the deep search?
<T0by_> bubbasaures: But I'm right on the /opt and such folders being located in the root partition if so?
<benzrf> guestuser: yep
<T0by_> bubbasaures: I have a big drive, I just don't want to lowball my /root (500gb hdd)
<guestuser> benzrf: run this as root (sudo -i first) then run this: echo -e "o\nn\np\n1\n\n\nt\nb\nw" | fdisk /dev/sdb && mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<benzrf> too late
<guestuser> benzrf: If /dev/sdb is not your usb you will wipe whatever /dev/sdb is
<benzrf> i pushed forward in gparted
<benzrf> let's see
<joshua__> so, nobody can tell me how to seperate them?
<benzrf> ok sdb appears to be less broken :%_
<benzrf> :^)
<guestuser> joshua__: You need jackd.
<guestuser> benzrf: Awesome.
<bubbasaures> T0by_, Apps.....etc will put their stuff in different places at times,so adjust accordingly, you just have to to pay attention
<bastidrazor> T0by_: i've never had a / bigger than 15GB. for years of upgrades.. never had an issue. /opt is located on /.
<joshua__> jackd?
<benzrf> aaaaaaaaaaah
<guestuser> Google the things.
<guestuser> benzrf: Did the things work?
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<joshua__> yeah first things that showed up is porn :)
<benzrf> it still says 0 free space and erase did this: https://gist.github.com/ac16e4ab053325a26366
 * benzrf holds his head in his hands
<cihan> EriC^^: Any idea?
<guestuser> joshua__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<excelsiora> help! just installed Ubuntu to a newly created partition for a friend, laptop has Windows 8.1, trying for dual boot, finished install, and it doesn't boot into grub, it bypasses it and goes straight to Windows, is there a bios setting we need to change?
<joshua__> why do i need something so complicated...
<joshua__> how hard is it for ubuntu to output skype to headphones and everything else to desktop...
<guestuser> benzrf: Kill the creator. Run the command I posted above. Then try again. If that is no good then it might be your hardware. Are you you using a hub (like your front panel)? If so try a rear USB port.
<joshua__> just looking at that picture and i ont even know what half of that is lol
<cihan> squinty, hi squinty -- im with Kubuntu 14 now.. Do you have any suggestions?
<guestuser> joshua__: Because (to my knowledge) there is no other way to split audio streams like that on an app by app basis.
<bastidrazor> excelsiora: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows
<bubbasaures> excelsiora, This a UEFI bios?
<EriC^^> cihan: it's odd that it's not showing up
<guestuser> joshua__: Essentially it takes in audio and redirects it based on specified criteria.
<excelsiora> bubbasaures: I think so
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: 'lsof' is a system tool - what is up that you even think about removing it ?
<cihan> EriC^^: Unfortunately :(
<benzrf> guestuser: we have burning =D
<benzrf> thank u much
<guestuser> NP
<EriC^^> cihan: what exactly happened?
<benzrf> have a nice afternoon
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: It has spawned a lot of processes and won't kill when I try doing killall lsof
<guestuser> You as well.
<odsent> I like WoW, Halo, LotR, Lotro, Pokemon, Runescape, Star Wars, Minecraft, CoD, GTA, Skyrim, Garry's Mod, Ultima Online, Starcraft, GW2, League of Legends, Heroes of Newerth, Diablo III, Battlefield, MapleStory, and Flyff. I also know C++, C#, assembly, python, visual basic, and java.
<squinty> guestuser:  http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Common_kernel_problems#Boot_pauses_probing_floppy_device   might be worth a try
<bubbasaures> excelsiora, Help in this area if a UEFI..etc is not as available here so hang tight. The ubuntu forum is a good option as well
<guestuser> cuddylier: One does not simply kill lsof
<cihan> EriC^^: I dont know how it happened but last night suddenly it started saying You need to format the drive to use it on my Win. I check with Linux and couldnt reach too. So I checked the forums and they were suggesting 'chkdsk /x' which worked fine for the error but now the drive seems empty :
<cuddylier> guestuser: There is 400 lsof processes running causing my load to go to 200 for no reason
<excelsiora> disable secure boot?
<jost> How can I tell my Server to reboot at a given time, *and then log out*? Does it work if I execute `shutdown -r hh:mm &`, or is that process killed when I log off?
<guestuser> cuddylier: Something is opening files.
<excelsiora> enable legacy support?
<guestuser> jost: use screen
<cuddylier> guestuser: I did a command before that said the processes stemmed from cron but I have cron disabled.
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: 'lsof' is List Open Files .. gives a list of the file that are open ...What you are looking for is "what process is locking up" as for example -> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock .
<cihan> EriC^^, any idea what the problem might be?
<bubbasaures> excelsiora, legacy would be before you install if wanting it.
<cihan> EriC^^, also I used Seagate recovery and it is able to show some of the files without full scanning. But I haven't tried the full scanning yet. However it is expensive for a student like me :(
<guestuser> squinty: Trying it now.
<cuddylier> Bashing-om: How do I see which program is?
<bastidrazor> excelsiora: this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guestuser> cuddylier: What did you run when this started?
<EriC^^> cihan: hold on
<bubbasaures> excelsiora, Be careful in letting the emotion of this not working out of the box run wild guessing.
<cuddylier> guestuser: Nothing manually, that's the thing.
<cihan> EriC^^, sure, Im here
<cuddylier> Otherwise I would have a very good idea what is causing the issue
<guestuser> squinty: Still the same issue.
<squinty> guestuser: :(
<djeddi> helllllllllllllo evryone
<CodeGos2> are there any alternatives to "BootRepair" tool for ubuntu, i have two drives with many partitions on each. after moving drives to other pc and fixing grub it wont show windows partition
<guestuser> cuddylier: try running lsof and seeing whats open
<cuddylier> guestuser: If I run 'lsof' the system hangs on SSH
<excelsiora> does that mean we need to reinstall?
<benzrf> oh no whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<JCT> is there a task manager equivilent for ubuntu?
<benzrf> usb-creator-gtk said:
<benzrf> echo -e "o\nn\np\n1\n\n\nt\nb\nw" | fdisk /dev/sdb && mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<djeddi> zébbbb
<benzrf> er
<JCT> equiv*?
<benzrf> wrong paste
<guestuser> lol
<benzrf> wait nvm let me google it
<JCT> i can't find one if there is
<guestuser> cuddylier: This is remote?
<squinty> JCT:  in terminal  top  or htop    in menu System Monitor
<cuddylier> guestuser: Yeah but I can get KVM access too
<guestuser> VPS?
<cuddylier> No, it's a dedicated server
<JCT> system monitor?
<bubbasaures> JCT, In the terminal top or install htop and run it.
<bubbasaures> JCT, What is the end goal use?
<guestuser> JCT: alt + F2 gnome-system-monitor
<JCT> it just says search a command
<squinty> CodeGos2:  sudo update-grub doesn't show windows setup?   could also try   sudo os-prober
<excelsiora> entering boot manager, looks like we can select ubuntu, but not sure if I just selected thumb-drive or hard drive install. I think hard-drive, because options not the same as thumbdrive was.
<cihan> EriC^^: Anything?
<JCT> ...
<JCT> you mean a terminal?
<JCT> i want to monitor my processes
<guestuser> JCT: Press and hold ALT on your keyboard. Then press the F2 key. Then type gnome-system-monitor.
<EriC^^> cihan: 1 sec
<JCT> OH.
<JCT> k
<excelsiora> I guess we need to look for how to make this work more easily
<squinty> JCT:  which desktop are you using?  you should find System Monitor in your main desktop menu or dash or whatever
<excelsiora> ubuntu booted
<guestuser> cuddylier: lsof should not log you out over ssh.
<JCT> i got it
<cihan> EriC^^: Sure thing, thanx a lot
<JCT> thx
<cuddylier> guestuser: I tried it on another box and it worked fine spamming all the open files, I have 20 boxes in the same exact setup spec wise and OS wise
<EriC^^> cihan: searching
<cuddylier> So it's not what I'm running on them I think
<guestuser> Are you using cgi?
<cuddylier> And hardware issues can't cause this?
<guestuser> cuddylier: On the affected server?
<guestuser> cuddylier: No.
<cuddylier> I have apache installed but not using it, I tried stopping it before, no affect
<bubbasaures> CodeGos2, The bootrepair tool has a key use, the bootinfo summary, if you have a up to date copy lets see it and detail the end goal.
<guestuser> cuddylier: Is this a production box or for personal use?
<cuddylier> guestuser: Production
<rabrab> having an issue post-upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04.1 LTS, grub-pc failed because linux-image dpkg errors, how do i get on the trusty kernel?
<EriC^^> cihan: in windows, you used chkdsk /x or chkdsk c: /f ?
<bubbasaures> rabrab, Try in 14.04in the terminal sudo apt-get -f install to see if anything needs finishing.
<EriC^^> ( or where c: is your seagate drive )
<cihan> EriC^^, i used chkdsk I: /x
<guestuser> cuddylier: You might be able to find out what spawned the child processes and kill the parent.
<bubbasaures> rabrab, Can't tellif you can boot in or not.
<cuddylier> guestuser: when I try to do kill -9 it freezes SSH
<guestuser> cuddylier: Not kill. Try ps -eo ppid to find the parent process.
<mall> Hello, I am using xubuntu, and alt+tab works only with apps within the desktop I am actually working at, I'd like it to work for apps in any desktop, I am not sure if it is the right place to ask (I also asked at xubuntu channel) but would appreciate any directions, thank you!
<rabrab> bubbasaures, im currently booted into the 3.2.0.69 kernel, i encounter errors in linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic and grub-pc
<guestuser> Then kill the parent. The one with the most entries.
<rabrab> bubbasaures, currently marked for removal because i was trying purge then install
<EriC^^> cihan: go back to testdisk then intel
<EriC^^> then deeper search
<cihan> OK EriC^^ let me try
<OerHeks> after windows chkdsk it would be useless to perform testdisk AFAIK
<cihan> EriC^^, OK I m doing it but it will take a long time it seems
<dracnoc> rabrab: do you have something weird/custom in your grub file?
<EriC^^> cihan: let it run for a minute
<EriC^^> what partitions are showing?
<cihan> OerHeks, oohhhh :/ What shall we do? Do you have any suggestions?
<bubbasaures> rabrab, Could it be the kernel upgrades just did not finish?What does a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and or an apt-get -f install show
<OerHeks> cihan, nope, your data is gone i think
<rabrab> dracnoc, some colour adjustments and i didnt like --quiet in normal boot, i think i modified it long ago
<cihan> OerHeks, that sucks awfully -- all my data was there :( Any idea how to retrieve the data back?
<EriC^^> cihan: yeah can get it back most likely
<EriC^^> is anything showing up in testdisk?
<guestuser> cihan: Did you format or jsut delete the partition?
<cihan> EriC^^: Thanks a lot
<OerHeks> cihan, why ask again and again?
<Rhapsody> Can someone PM me with help on how to set up an FTP server on my Ubuntu machine from the start, with username/password protection and all? All the tutorials I've found are a bit hard to follow for someone like me. I'm asking for PM since I know how fast this channel can move and your messages might be lost
<cihan> EriC^^, it s still searching -- 1%
<dracnoc> rabrab: grub updates/upgrades fail usually because of custom lines in the config file. You might want to comment out anything you added and try again using "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<rabrab> bubbasaures, apt-get -f install has 2 packages to remove linux-image-3.13.0.37-generic and linux-image-extras-3.13.0-37-generic ; 3 not fully upgraded
<Ben64> !pm | Rhapsody
 * Ben64 pokes ubottu 
<cihan> guestuser, I dont know what I did. I just did chkdsk since it was giving format disk error and then the drive seems all empty
<EriC^^> cihan: it shouldn't take that long..
<rabrab> dracnoc, while file controls the colours of the grub boot menu again? i think it moved in grub2
<cuddylier> guestuser: Connected up KVM and I typed 'lsof' and it's just sitting there hanging
<Ben64> Rhapsody: we don't do PM in this channel, but you should use sftp instead of ftp
<guestuser> cihan: It sounds like a mechanical failure.
<cihan> EriC^^: Analyse cylinder  1715/121600: 01%
<EriC^^> OerHeks: any idea what chkdsk /x vs. chkdsk /f is?
<rabrab> dracnoc, i think i edited /etc/default/grub
<Rhapsody> Ben64: I'll look up SFTP tutorials then, thanks
<Ben64> Rhapsody: really no tutorial necessary, if ssh works, sftp works
<guestuser> cuddylier: You might be forced to do some unscheduled maintenance.
<bubbasaures> rabrab, I think you just started your own fix in a blind way is all. the 3 not fully upgraded is what?
<excelsiora> ok, gave my friend a way to get into Linux
<cuddylier> guestuser: What sort of maintenance do you suggest? I cannot think of anything to do even if it means taking it offline.
<Rhapsody> Ben64: Do I just use my SSH info as SFTP info?
<excelsiora> so we're done!!
<dracnoc> rabrab: /etc/default/grub
<Ben64> Rhapsody: yep
<Rhapsody> Fair enough, thanks Ben64
<guestuser> cuddylier: Something is opening a lot of files.
<dracnoc> rabrab: remember to "sudo update-grub" if you make any changes
<cihan> EriC^^: Am I doing something wrong?
<CodeGos2> my windows is on /dev/sdb5, here is my bootinfo summanry http://paste.ubuntu.com/8502772/, any way i can force grub to see windows 7 on /dev/sdb5
<cuddylier> guestuser: After a reboot it's fine then as soon as it starts again, lsof breaks
<Ben64> cihan: have you looked here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<EriC^^> cihan: i dont think so
<cuddylier> Even if the load is maybe 10 and not 200, lsof doesn't work again
<guestuser> cuddylier: If it is a zombie process that is spawning then you need to reboot to kill it.
<EriC^^> cihan: this is a huge site i found http://html5.litten.com/how-to-fix-external-disk-drive-suddenly-became-raw/
<cuddylier> guestuser: It comes back after 1-2 hours though
<ubottu> Rhapsody: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<cuddylier> And the same cycle happens again and again
<rabrab> bubbasaures, not sure i know what you are asking, i know i need to mark them for install instead of remove/purge
<guestuser> cuddylier: lsof isn't broken. Something is spawning it.
<EriC^^> i'm checking the comments, first person commenting has a seagate too
<cuddylier> guestuser: Yeah, is there any other commands to check that may work?
<guestuser> cuddylier: What do you have running on the machine?
<guestuser> The one I posted: ps -eo ppid
<bubbasaures> CodeGos2, Windows wont boot from a extended partition unless you have a boot partition in a primary. Not showing not sure.
<cihan> EriC^^: Thanks let me check too
<guestuser> Look for the one with the most entries.
<cuddylier> guestuser: Only java processes but 1400 of the 1500 processes are ran by root, all the java processes are run by other users.
<bubbasaures> CodeGos2, Not showing you mean in the grub menu?
<guestuser> cuddylier: What does ps -aux show?
<EriC^^> cihan: do you have partedmagic?
<rabrab> bubbasaures, grub-pc is partial install
<cuddylier> guestuser: A lot of processes, let me extend my scrollback
<cihan> EriC^^: Let me install
<guestuser> cuddylier: If you are using putty turn on logging as well.
<cuddylier> guestuser: Yeah I am
<EriC^^> cihan: ok
<rabrab> bubbasaures, dracnoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8502830/
<guestuser> cihan: Did you try running a utility to scan for bad sectors?
<guestuser> cihan: To see if it is a mechanical fault
<bubbasaures> CodeGos2, Honestly that is a huge mess, you would have to at the least be able to outline the whole shebang.
<cuddylier> guestuser: It freezes half way through showing the process list :S
<guestuser> cuddylier: Then there is a zombie in there somewhere.
<cuddylier> 2nd from bottom:
<cuddylier> root     11223  0.0  0.0  59640  1488 ?        S    03:39   0:00 CRON
<cihan> guestuser: I tried Seagate diagnostics and it showed that the hdd is fine no bad sectors
<cuddylier> Killing cron does nothing too
<guestuser> cihan: What format was the partition? HAve you imaged the drive yet?
<guestuser> cuddylier: It's not cron. Crom may have been the parent though.
<cihan> guestuser, Unfortuantely it was ntfs since I m also using win on my laptop
<cuddylier> guestuser: Any idea on how to find out?
<cihan> Eric: Let me create a bootable USB from it -- I have downloaded it nwo
<guestuser> cuddylier: Not if you can't list the processes.
<guestuser> cuddylier: How fast does it spawn? Do your users have root?
<cuddylier>  pstree 1415
<cuddylier> cronâââshâââsessioncleanââ¬âawk
<cuddylier>                          ââlsofâââlsof
<cuddylier>                          ââxargs
<cuddylier> No my users do not.
<cuddylier> No one but me has access
<unopaste> cuddylier you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<boriseto> Is there a way to make Ubuntu lock itself 1 minute after start up?
<cihan> EriC^^, Shall I stop testdisk?
<EriC^^> cihan: yes
<guestuser> cihan: You really should not be working with the hard drive.
<guestuser> cihan: Do you have a spare drive larger than the one you are working on?
<cihan> guestuser, Unfrotunately not now
<dracnoc> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic
<cuddylier> guestuser: Is that cronsessionclean?
<dracnoc> rabrab: ^
<dracnoc> read up a couple of lines
<cihan> guestuser, but i have close to it -- there are some data i can skip such as music or video if needed
<rabrab> dracnoc, new one on me http://paste.ubuntu.com/8502869/
<guestuser> cuddylier: try to install iotop
<cuddylier> guestuser: Got it already, IOwait time is only 0.1 and what do you want me to tell you from iotop?
<guestuser> cihan: Everything you do with the drive risks the loss of more data. You need to dump the drive to an image file and analyze the image.
<cuddylier> Highest IO % in iotop is 10%
<guestuser> cuddylier: What is your disk read / disk write at
<cuddylier> 3.26MB write and 2.62MB read
<cuddylier> keeps going down to 500KB
<guestuser> cuddylier: what process is causing it to rise and fall?
<cihan> guestuser, I see your point -- I ll go and buy a new one then. Any suggestions for a brand?
<EriC^^> guestuser: can't cihan write the image to her hard disk?
<cuddylier> guestuser: Most likely the Minecraft server processes however with them all stopped, no difference in the situation.
<guestuser> cihan: Does not matter. Consumer is consumer.
<dracnoc> rabrab: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<EriC^^> guestuser: as in the hard disk she normally uses
<EriC^^> *he/she
<rabrab> dracnoc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8502889/
<guestuser> EriC^^: Write the image to the hard disk?
<EriC^^> yeah like if=bla.iso
<EriC^^> sorry of=bla.iso
<squinty> rabolio_:  only showing -36 in repo's here and my 14.04.1 is up to date
<guestuser> EriC^^: She needs to do the opposite i.e. dd if=/dev/sda of=/home/$USER/temp.img
<EriC^^> yeah i know, i meant of=bla.iso
<guestuser> EriC^^: Yup. Then try to recover data from the image.
<EriC^^> so it's doable?
<EriC^^> ok
<cihan> guestuser, let me try to find a drive first then before trying partedmagic
<EriC^^> cihan: is the hard disk you usually use larger than the seagate one?
<guestuser> EriC^^: Maybe. If the destination has enough free space and if it is not a mechanical failure.
<Serraphyn> I am about to install ubuntu on a new machine I got that has windows 8.1 on it.  Is there any way I can do a full mirror of my current drive? I have an external hard drive with plenty of space to store the entire drive(all partitions on)  any help?
<dracnoc> rabrab: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again for me
<guestuser> cuddylier: Are you sure lsof is causing your usage spikes?
<reisio> Serraphyn: yup
<cuddylier> guestuser: Not 100% no, just see 300-400 lsof processes and 0 on all my other boxes and made the assumption
<reisio> Serraphyn: but if you have a rescue/reinstall partition, it's simpler to just copy that, which would give you the ability to restore Windows
<cuddylier> As my other boxes have 250 processes and this one has 1600
<cuddylier> 250 processes is the normalish
<guestuser> cuddylier: what does htop show
<cuddylier> guestuser: Can't use htop, black screen when used.
<cuddylier> Due to the load.
<Serraphyn> reisio: I was hoping to make a mirror of the drive so I don't have to spend 12+ hours of updates if I go back to windows 8.1  If you do a system restore image only it reset you to windows 8.0 and then you have to spend a full day of updates to get back to useable
<cihan> Eric: they r both 1TB -- I m trying to find another drive which is at least 1TB
<daftykins> Serraphyn: look into clonezilla
<reisio> Serraphyn: how big is the windows drive?
<guestuser> cuddylier: what about top?
<rabrab> dracnoc, tried a kernel one security version ago just to make sure it wasnt my mirror or something so you'll see -36, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8502918/
<cuddylier> guestuser: http://puu.sh/c0O8Y/1d93685929.png
<Serraphyn> reisio: its only 250GB(SSD) an dI have 2 externel 3TB drives I can back up too
<rabrab> dracnoc, also im not booting from that md device you see warnings about...
<reisio> Serraphyn: k
<guestuser> cuddylier: 186 zombie processes
<cuddylier> guestuser: Yes
<decadence18> Hey I have a LM17 issue but excluding one persion everyone on there is not helpful so... Is it possible I could obtain help from someone here?
<reisio> Serraphyn: I find large backups of mixed random-state OS data and personal data awful, but if you really want to, I suggest backing up any boot loader stuff with dd, any rescue/reinstall partition with dd, the partition layout with sfdisk/sgdisk, and any other FSes (partitions) with ntfsclone
<xangua> !mint | decadence18
<squinty> decadence18: lm is off topic for here.  might want to check the mint forums if no help in spotchat lm channel
<cuddylier> guestuser: What can I do with those zombie processes?
<reisio> Serraphyn: I mean do you really think you're going to be restoring this backup in less time than it'll take Microsoft to crank out enough updates to need a day's worth of updating?
<xangua> great bot died
<dracnoc> rabrab: that's one hell of a mess you've got there ... can you get Synaptic running on that box? It has a "Fix Broken Packages" option which has helped me a couple of times
<Serraphyn> ah nvm, I have the windows 8.0 DVD I can make tha work if I have to I guess... It probably will be the same amount of time on either end
<rabrab> dracnoc, yes i can fire up synaptic
<cuddylier> guestuser: I did ps aux | grep 'Z' and they all say [lsof] <defunct>
<Serraphyn> Is 14.10 out yet?
<decadence18> I've tried the mint help channel but they aren't being useful whatsoever.
<guestuser> cuddylier: That means something died without killing the children.
<squinty> Serraphyn:  /join #ubuntu+1
<Serraphyn> squinty: I was just asking if it was out yet or not, I don't need to join another channel if its not stable yet then juyst say so.
<jeremy31> decadence18: what is the issue?
<decadence18>  After a messed up line in the terminal I deleted the /tmp directory. It wouldn't let me log in so I had to delete the .Xauthority file, the /.cache/dconf directory, and change the permissions on the /tmp directory. Now when I log in (LM17 Cinnamon) it displays a notification saying "Cinnamon running in software rendering mode".
<squinty> Serraphyn:  off topic for this channel. please do not be rude
<rabrab> dracnoc, fix broken packages didnt seem to do much, nothing new to apply
<cihan> EriC^^: I think I have on computer with 1TB disk size -- I can format it and use it. Would it work?
<guestuser> cuddylier: try this on a defunct process: cat /proc/{defunct process id}/status | grep -i ppid
<rabrab> dracnoc, how do i restore the package maintainers version of /etc/default/grub just in case thats it
<guestuser> cuddylier: You should get the parent process id.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: Or do you suggest me to go and buy a new one?
<decadence18> jeremy31 that was at you. Sorry I keep getting distracted and forgetting to put peoples name
<Serraphyn> How is asking if the newest version out is released? if its not just say no, not like I'm holding a gun to your head for a response.  and I wasn't being rude, you seemed to have gone out of your way to be the rude one.
<jeremy31> decadence18: post this question at forums.linuxmint.com and you should get some help and it is easier to keep on track than with IRC
<decadence18> I may have to do that... I'd have to make an account unfortunately
<dracnoc> rabrab: you normally do that by installing grub-pc, which of course is one of the things that is failing ... but you might be luck "sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc"
<cuddylier> guestuser: PPid:   10043
<cuddylier> How do I see the process name?
<jeremy31> decadence18: I am member JeremyB there and quite a few more that can help
<arooni-mobile> whats the best ebook reacher for ubuntu?
<cuddylier> I did pidof 10043 and it froze ssh so I guess not that
<EriC^^> cihan: depends how urgent everything is
<EriC^^> cihan: you'd ultimately need another hdd to put the data on i guess
<dracnoc> arooni-mobile: install calibre, it comes with a tidy ebook reader and conversion tool
<guestuser> cuddylier: cuddylier ls -l /proc/{PID}/exe
<guestuser> cuddylier: I think.
<OerHeks> !info calibre
<cuddylier> ls: cannot read symbolic link /proc/10046/exe: No such file or directory
<cuddylier> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Oct  5 21:09 /proc/10046/exe
<EriC^^> also if you do end up using it, look into how parted magic is installed before removing windows
<guestuser> cuddylier: Dope! I should have known that wouldn't work because the process is dead. Hence the zombie.
<EriC^^> ( i'm assuming you'll be doing everything from a live usb )
<cihan> EriC^^: I need some of the data as soon as possible. I have another computer which I can format or I can use a Live CD and with that I can take an image of my external to the computer hdd -- does that make sense?
<guestuser> cihan: No need to format.
<skinux_> When I try logging into Ubuntu, login dialog disappears, leaving me with only blue background and pointer. How can I fix this?
<potatowedge> How do I pipe to 'less' but start from the bottom of a file?
<guestuser> Is the hdd on that computer larger? cihan
<cihan> they r both 1 TB
<guestuser> cihan: You need a larger drive. Or do it in chunks.
<guestuser> But you may lose files based on that. cihan
<cihan> guestuser -- let me check it a bit more than
<guestuser> cihan: How much free space on the working drive?
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.25.0+dfsg-1build1 (trusty), package size 17020 kB, installed size 38844 kB
<EriC^^> guestuser: are you absolutely sure about this?
<guestuser> EriC^^: I'm absolutely sure cihan should not be working on the disk itself.
<reisio> potatowedge: eh?
<EriC^^> yes i agree
<Ben64> if only the filesystem is damaged then it is fine
<guestuser> EriC^^: Then cihan needs to work from something else.
<EriC^^> but are you absolutely sure she needs a larger drive to dd the image?
<guestuser> EriC^^: By dumping the drive to an image.
<guestuser> EriC^^: Yes.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: My comp has 1Tb but I m using some. I found another computer which I can format completley and use a live cd for image.
<guestuser> EriC^^: We have to dump the entire drive because ntfs still frags.
<EriC^^> guestuser: she would be cloning the drive
<guestuser> cihan: The other computer; how much free space.
<EriC^^> doh.
<cihan> guestuser, it is also 1TB
<guestuser> EriC^^: Yes and no. Not clone from one drive to another but clone to an image.
<guestuser> cuddylier: Still working on it.
<cihan> im checking if i have any other computers with a good disk
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Maybe, to find the PID name -> ps auxw|grep 10043 , ??
<Ben64> use testdisk and/or photorec and recover files to the 2nd drive
<Ben64> unless the first disk is physically damaged, theres no point in making a copy
<EriC^^> guestuser: why are you going in circles here
<cuddylier> guestuser: http://pastie.org/private/ketitkmzfgbdcheoy2buq
<guestuser> cuddylier: You may need to write a script to parse all of the zombies and find their pid and then try to force kill them.
<quey> hello, how to fix this : 200 = 0,01a+0,02b+0,05c+0,1d+0,2e+0,5f+1g+2h   ,     a,b,c,d,e,f,g    in  Natural numbers with 0.
<Hulio> guestuser, you just fix it
<guestuser> cuddylier: If lsof spawned the zombie what spawned lsof?
<EriC^^> Ben64: thanks
<guestuser> Hulio: ?
<EriC^^> cihan: if you're sure the drive isn't damaged, there's no need to copy it
<cuddylier> guestuser: Look at the 4th line, /var/lib/php5
<Hulio> guestuser, wrong person
<reisio> potatowedge: I guess you could use +F
<Hulio> guestuser, it's all my fault
<Hulio> guestuser, blame on me.
<guestuser> Hulio: lulz
<guestuser> cuddylier: Are you using any cgi?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I could use some ubuntu help
<cuddylier> guestuser: I have default apache with php installed but it wasn't being used for much at all
<cihan> EriC^^, Seagate told me that there is no bad sectors
<mattwj2002> I am working on a compaq cq58 and I can't get it to load ubuntu :(
<guestuser> Ben64: What else causes a random loss of a partition?
<mattwj2002> I enabled legacy devices in the bios
<votz> When attempting to update Intel's graphics drivers with Intel's Graphics Installer, I'm presented with this error message: i915-3.15-3.13-dkms: Depends: linux-headers but it is a virtual package. What does that error message mean?
<EriC^^> cihan: what did the smart test say?
<guestuser> Which is why I asked what cihan was doing when this started.
<votz> From Googling, others have run into this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/528667/error-updating-intel-drivers. But no solution was posted.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: Assuming Seagate diagnosis is correct, what shall I do? It said everything seems ok with the drive
<X1> hey guys, i have the know mount of cryptswap problem, no swap mounted at startup, does anyone has the fixation of that? link etc.? found thousands of threats, but nothing really helped..
<Ben64> guestuser: windows?
<guestuser> cihan: I would start with a real drive diagnostics. Like HDAT or something similar.
<guestuser> cihan: To remove mechanical failure as an option.
<guestuser> cihan: Then I would dump to an image to prevent file operations from overwriting data. Windows has a bad habit of doing that on what it thinks is an "unformatted" drive.
<guestuser> cihan: Then I would analyze the image and try to recover what I can.
<cihan> guestuser, Im almost sure that there is no mechanical failures -- both chkdsk and seagate diagnosis showed no bad sectors -- but if u suggest any methods im fine doing it. please let me know.
<guestuser> cihan: Does it recognize the partition table?
<mattwj2002> anyone?
<mattwj2002> :-s
<guestuser> mattwj2002: What error?
<cihan> guestuser, im not sure about it -- how can i check it?
<guestuser> mattwj2002: AMD?
<EriC^^> cihan: are you in the liveusb now?
<cihan> no on kubuntu 14
<guestuser> mattwj2002: If yes then try (at boot) F6 then up down to select acpi=off and noapic
<EriC^^> ok is the ext hdd attached
<mattwj2002> I can't boot off of my thumb drive on my mom's computer
<EriC^^> ?
<guestuser> mattwj2002: Use space to select.
<mattwj2002> I used pendrive
<mattwj2002> :(
<guestuser> mattwj2002: Does it boot at all? i.e. The ubuntu splash screen?
<X1> anyone?
<mattwj2002> nope
<cihan> EriC^^, Shall I create a liveCD?
<mattwj2002> I am trying to fix my mom's computer using ubuntu
<EriC^^> only attach the ext hdd
<guestuser> mattwj2002: Does it boot at all?
<EriC^^> plug it in
<mattwj2002> but it keeps on rebooting with the thumb drive........
<mattwj2002> in
<guestuser> cuddylier: I missed your response. Any cgi on that rig?
<mattwj2002> it kind of does but very slowly
<cuddylier> guestuser: I just have default apache and php installed, so not sure if cgi is in the default php or not
<X1> does anyone have a solution of the cryptswap error?
<cuddylier> php is a CGI isn't it
<guestuser> cuddylier: Look in the directories for the sites. i.e. /var/www or /opt/www w/e.
<guestuser> X1: what error?
<guestuser> X1: I missed it; sorry.
<X1> guestuser: no problem, it is the known problem by startup, no cryptswap is mounted..
<guestuser> cuddylier: CGI is (essentially) running shell scripts through a web interface.
<cuddylier> guestuser: There is just the default index.html and then an uptime script that is queried with different data
<cuddylier> but it is on every box and doesn't touch lsof as far as I know as it just reads e.g. load
<X1> guestuser: there are many thearts in the internet which deal with that bug, but nothing helped..
<X1> threats
<guestuser> cuddylier: pastebin the script.
<guestuser> cuddylier: and the contents of index
<blocky> neither startup usb creator nor unetbootin is recognizing my flash drive, even though it's mounted and i can view the files
<childhood> Hello all, we're trying to install ubuntu on a Dell computer that runs Windows XP. Booting from a usb we get to the boot menu and selected test without installing, but then it sotps part way through saying "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow. Any suggestions?
<X1> guestuser: maybe you have a solution for that, a link or sth.
<Eagleman> How is the root account disabled in ubuntu, is it locked?
<cuddylier> guestuser: index.html: http://pastie.org/pastes/9623403/text?key=ozgggmslqsf35knq7dqhq
<guestuser> X1: not sure. Assuming you are using an encrypted swap partition?
<cayo> Hi there. i have a geforce 525M nvidia card on a linux ubuntu 14.04. On nvidia website they say that geforce 525M supports opengl 4.0 but even installing bumblebee and nvidia 331.20 driver version  i can't execute programs with opengl 4.x. Anyone help me?
<daftykins> childhood: do you know what specification it is? full on ubuntu might be a mistake from the start
<cuddylier> guestuser: uptime.php http://pastie.org/pastes/9623405/text?key=f5yb9j4zhrqnyc9bualoq
<daftykins> childhood: sounds like your USB flash drive wasn't made right / download wasn't good though
<Ben64> Eagleman: sort of, just use sudo when you need root powers temporarily
<X1> guestuser: it is exactly this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91292/is-my-swap-cryptswap-partition-working-properly
<Eagleman> Ben64 that was not the question
<dracnoc> childhood: http://askubuntu.com/questions/215589/cannot-mount-dev-loop1-on-cow
<childhood> daftykins:  Do you mean RAM and so on?
<X1> guestuser: but that didnt help for me, thats why i am asking here, and yes i have an encrypted swap part.
<Ben64> Eagleman: but it is the answer
<daftykins> childhood: indeed
<Eagleman> Ben64 nor was it the intent of the question. I am simply trying to figure out how the root account is disabled
<guestuser> X1: Not sure. I always had issues with auto setup on encrypted partitions.
<X1> guestuser: you know, who or what can help me? or should i do it manually after the installation? would that be better?
<Ben64> Eagleman: it has no password
<guestuser> X1: I do it manually with a script that is called by .bashrc
<Eagleman> Ben64 i just read on the wiki that it is locked (if its still up to date).
<X1> guestuser: i am curious why they don't solve the problem, it's happens over the years, i found threats of it between 2010 and 14
<guestuser> cuddylier: Is one of your users refreshing this page a lot?
<guestuser> cuddylier: The uptime one.
<X1> guestuser: can you give me maybe an link for that with the installation-guide? would be nice ; )
<childhood> daftykins: Well, even if the RAM is low, should it not still boot? Perhaps it would be slow, but it won't even start...
<Bashing-om> !sudo | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Eagleman> Bashing-om nice, i never asked a question about sudo did i?
<daftykins> childhood: depends how bad we're talking, you want 1GB+ really, to boot a full live session
<Bashing-om> !sudoer | Eagleman // Lemme try again.
<decadence18> @Jeremy31 (I think) I added a new topic for it under Cinnamon but it hasn't shown up yet
<Eagleman> Bashing-om why are you giving me that information?
<childhood> daftykins: It has 4GB RAM,  2.80 GHz CPU. This should be fine, no?
<guestuser> childhood: Yes it's fine. It's your USB drive.
<guestuser> childhood: Use a different USB drive.
<guestuser> childhood: Did you try it on a different computer?
<Bashing-om> Eagleman: You asked about "why the toot account is locked" .. Right off hand I do not know the link to explain it, but the bot has it // if I can get the correct call .
<childhood> guestuser: Would a reformat work?
<Bashing-om> toot/root*
<guestuser> childhood: Probably not.
<Eagleman> Bashing-om no i did not ask why, i asked how
<guestuser> Eagleman: I missed your question; do you mind re-asking it.
<cayo> Hi there. i have a geforce 525M nvidia card on a linux ubuntu 14.04. On nvidia website they say that geforce 525M supports opengl 4.0 but even installing bumblebee and nvidia 331.20 driver version  i can't execute programs with opengl 4.x. Anyone help me?
<daftykins> childhood: ah plenty for full ubuntu then yep, i'd remake the drive or try another as suggested
<EriC^^> guestuser: meet Eagleman , Eagleman meet guestuser
<EriC^^> childhood: are you cihan?
<cihan> EriC^^, sorry I was looking for a harddrive -- what did I miss?
<childhood> guestuser: thank you so much
<Eagleman> I love this channel, you dont have to think, people think for you xD
<guestuser> childhood: np
<Bashing-om> Eagleman: Found it ! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo <- <-By default, the Root account password is locked in Ubuntu.
<guestuser> Hey udeb finally timed out
<childhood> guestuser: I will remake the drive and try again, and if doesn't work we'll go grab another usb
<guestuser> childhood: Sounds like a plan.
<childhood> guestuser: btw this is my first time on IRC in about 15 years
<childhood> guestuser: I feel young again
<Eagleman> Bashing-om nice, but if you read what i said: [23:56:45] i just read on the wiki that it is locked (if its still up to date).
<guestuser> childhood: lmao. I still troll a lot.
<Ben64> Eagleman: so what else are you wanting to know
<Eagleman> I want people to stop nick alerting me ;)
<cihan> EriC^^, sorry I was looking for a harddrive -- what did I miss?
<EriC^^> cihan: nothing, i thought you were childhood
<cihan> EriC^^, ohh no :) I m still trying to find a harddrive :(
<EriC^^> cihan: i saw some one comment and say that testdisk didn't see the partitions but mounting it did
<EriC^^> cihan: if you want try to plug in the ext hdd, and type sudo parted -l to see the partitions
<guestuser> Stupid partitioner :(
<cihan> EriC^^, Im not sure if it will see since it shows one empty whole partition already
<guestuser> Starting up the partitioner..... Back in the fd0 loop.
<guestuser> Looks like udeb will time out after an hour or so though so thats good news......
<daftykins> guestuser: did you disable the controller in BIOS yet?
<guestuser> daftykins: no controller on the mobo
<daftykins> is there not? how odd
<guestuser> I know.
<EriC^^> guestuser: i missed the early comments cihan wrote
<guestuser> EriC^^: which ones?
<EriC^^> where she used parted -l to try to list the partitions
<EriC^^> unless she didnt so
<guestuser> EriC^^: I thought the table was gone?
<EriC^^> in which case you'd be a bigger jackass than i thought
<EriC^^> ( with all due respect )
<guestuser> EriC^^: How so?
<EriC^^> i dont feel like playing your games
<guestuser> EriC^^: What games?
<EriC^^> break;
<EriC^^> go watch loony tunes or something
<guestuser> After all this my raid card is not recognized :(
<EriC^^> at least you were right about trolling sometimes
<guestuser> EriC^^: What are you talking about?
<guestuser> EriC^^: If you look at any article about data recovery the first rule is to never work on the drive itself.
<guestuser> EriC^^: Which is exactly what I recommended.
<EriC^^> if you noted what she said, the drive isn't physically damaged
<guestuser> EriC^^: How much do you know about hard drives?
<guestuser> EriC^^: Or how they work?
<EriC^^> again i dont feel like bickering
<guestuser> EriC^^: Even if it isn't physically or mechanically damaged there is potential for data loss just plugging it in.
<guestuser> EriC^^: Even more so when unplugging it.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: I think I will check with the data recovery tools such as Seagte bcs Im not able to find such a big harddrive -- max hdd I found is TB
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: What do you think?
<EriC^^> cihan: when you said it shows one empty whole partition, what did you mean?
<guestuser> cihan: What error did you initally get and what were the circumstances?
<larsantos> guestuser: just out of curiosity, how do you recover data from an hdd without connect it?
<guestuser> cihan: i.e. all you did was plug it in etc.
<guestuser> larsantos: You connect it once and create an image and then work with the image
<cihan> EriC^^, it shows one parititon which is completely empty
<larsantos> I see, thx
<guestuser> EriC^^: Which is to be expected as most consumer drives only contain a single parittion
<cihan> guestuser: Initially Win7 said you need to format it to use. Then I did chkdsk /x and not it shows completely empty
<EriC^^> guestuser: lovely
<EriC^^> sorry, lovely;
<guestuser> cihan: Did you just plug it in and it popped up an error? What error?
<cihan> guestuser, yes, it was saying need to format it
<guestuser> cihan: Windows said that?
<cjbirk> hello
<daftykins> hi
<cjbirk> i have a problem here: http://pastebin.com/rPrhc22Z shotwell kills my updates
<guestuser> sudo apt-get -f install
<cjbirk> what is -f ?
<xangua> cjbirk: contact the PPA maintainer or remove the PPA repository and it's packages
<OerHeks> cjbirk, shotwell from that yorba ppa ?
<Nganu> Huii
<cjbirk> ya idk what yorba is
<cjbirk> i have that in there for something else i guess
<guestuser> xangua: I should probably click the link next time lol
<xangua> ¿?
<daftykins> guestuser: yeah, best to have the info before passing on advice
<cjbirk> any way i can prevent yorba from updating shotwell so that i can still have shotwell?
<guestuser> hold the package
<cuddylier> guestuser: I have 40 boxes using that script and all the other boxes are okay. If someone was to spam refresh then it would affect all the boxes with the script on them.
<daftykins> cjbirk: you have it installed from both the ubuntu repos and are attempting to install this newer version from this PPA, you need to pick which one you want.
<cihan> guestuser, yes it was from win
<cihan> guest, then i tried linux but it didnt show too -- i dont remember the error though :(
<guestuser> cuddylier: something is not killing the child processes.
<cuddylier> guestuser: Yeah, I really dunno anymore.. it has been a problem for days
<guestuser> cuddylier: it looks like it is being spawned by apache and that is the only thing there.
<cuddylier> guestuser: I'll try keeping it disabled or something and see
<cuddylier> except stopping apache breaks SSH so I'll reboot
<guestuser> cuddylier: apache should not kill SSH
<EriC^^> cihan: try testdisk again
<cuddylier> guestuser: Well, it hangs then, it hangs on KVM too
<EriC^^> this time go to intel > advanced > list
<cuddylier> When I say 'kill' I really mean hang
<cihan> EriC^^, sure let me try it now
<cuddylier> The command just hangs
<guestuser> cihan: It sounds like a corrupted partition table header. Did you unplug without ejecting or something last time you used it?
<cihan> guestuser, i didnt but im guessing that there was a connection problem bcs i moved my laptop just a bit and right after that this happened
<guestuser> cihan: Were you writing data to it when this happened?
<cihan> guestuser, no it was completely idle, no read no write
<cihan> EriC^^, it shows completely the same folders
<EriC^^> i'm curious about the boot sector recovery
<EriC^^> dont press it though
<cihan> ok
<EriC^^> guestuser: any idea about that?
<guestuser> EriC^^: That is just for MBR it sounds like.
<r3dr0p> swag
<guestuser> Personally I would dump to an image and then use gparted to delete the partition and re-add it. Just don't format.
<r3dr0p> I used ubuntu and it hacked me
<r3dr0p> so I quit
<guestuser> I have used fdisk to do similar on FAT32 drives that I pulled without syncing.
<Ben64> r3dr0p: not possible, but ok, bye
<guestuser> I have never tried it on NTFS though
<r3dr0p> it did.
<r3dr0p> it made my printer print random shit
<Ben64> watch the language here
<guestuser> r3dr0p: No it did not.
<r3dr0p> It did.
<r3dr0p> Why else would it do it?
<guestuser> r3dr0p: You broke CUPS.
<slampunk> hopefully not a 3d printer!
<Ben64> if you want to ask a support question, go ahead. this channel is not for ranting though
<r3dr0p> How do I make it not hack me?
<Ben64> thats not a legitimate question
<guestuser> r3dr0p: It didn't hack you so no trouble found.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: So shall I use the additional harddrive I found with 1TB for copying as an image?
<r3dr0p> That is a questions.
<EriC^^> cihan: how big is the data on the disk?
<guestuser> r3dr0p: You are trolling. No trouble found.
<r3dr0p> the data is 11 bigs.
<r3dr0p> I am not, I can show you the printouts if you'd like.
<guestuser>  /ignore r3drop
<EriC^^> guestuser: could she remove the empty space before dumping it even though the partition table isn't correct?
<cihan> EriC^^, I should have around 800GB full on the external -- other will be completely freed (I ll format it)
<guestuser> EriC^^: Probably not because we have no idea where the data starts or stops. And it is fragmented so chunking is a bad idea as well.
<guestuser> EriC^^: Thank M$ for that. Fragmenting was useful with tiny drives many years ago. No it is depp'd.
<r3dr0p> Any ideas guys?
<guestuser> r3dr0p: Stop breaking CUPS.
<cihan> EriC^^, guestuser: So does that make sense?
<guestuser> cihan: My advice remains the same: Get a larger drive to image the affected drive too. Analyze the image to recover data and/or rebuild the partition header on the affected drive.
<guestuser> cihan: Aside from that I have no advice on how to rebuild the partition header on the drive without risking further data loss.
<guestuser> cihan: Any write operation is going to destroy data. You need an image to work with so you do not lose the data on the affected drive.
<cihan> guestuser, thanks for the info -- let me try the Seagate Data Recovery first to see if it will be able to recover
<guestuser> And you can not change anything without a write operation. Be it recovering data or recreating the previous partition.
<guestuser> cihan: Keep in mind that it is going to perform write operations and there is potential for data loss that way.
<cihan> guestuser: why does it do a write? it will just scan the hdd, isnt it?
<r3dr0p> So uh
<r3dr0p> can anyone help me?
<cihan> I saw that it was scanning the drive and showing the folders
<guestuser> cihan: How is it going to recover the data? Where does it put what it finds?
<cihan> But I didnt do a full scan, i did only for 5  min
<cihan> I shows where to copy them
<guestuser> cihan: IT will probably take hours to complete. And when it finds 80% of your data it will overwrite the other 20% recovering what it can.
<cihan> guestuser, OK makes sense
<larsantos> r3dr0p: in what?
<r3dr0p> Ubuntu keeps hacking my printer
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> ubuntu is not "hacking" anything
<guestuser> ^
<ikonia> r3dr0p: if you need help, explain the problem and how people can help, without silly statements like "ubuntu is hacking my printer"
<Pazooza> r3dr0p, unplug your rinter.
<Pazooza> r3dr0p, unplug your printer.
<r3dr0p> How will that help?
<EriC^^> cihan: guestuser can't it write the data to another disk?
<ikonia> r3dr0p: focus - explain the problem and how people can help
<r3dr0p> Well, I installed 14.04 on a netbook and now my printer keeps printing
<Pazooza> It will make you stop complaining.
<r3dr0p> I have turned off the printer but when I turn it back on it begins again
<ikonia> r3dr0p: what is it printing
<r3dr0p> test pages
<EriC^^> does it say pwned ?
<r3dr0p> no?
<ikonia> r3dr0p: if you unplug the printer from the ubuntu netbook - does it keep printing
<ikonia> EriC^^: that's not helpful
<EriC^^> then you're ok
<r3dr0p> It's on the network.
<ikonia> EriC^^: help - or don't contribute
<ikonia> r3dr0p: ok, how is it on the network, wired/wireless ?
<r3dr0p> Wired
<guestuser> r3dr0p: Then you are using the wrong driver or you hit print too many times.
<Cosssmin> I have one problem, I'm using Mad Box based on Ubuntu 12.04 and I want to make a bootable usb using terminal. All the files are copied into usb but he refuse too boot after restart.
<ikonia> r3dr0p: unplug it from the network, does it keep printing ?
<r3dr0p> It has printed like 40, I didn't hit print that many times.
<r3dr0p> Yes.
<ikonia> Cosssmin: not supported here
<guestuser> Cosssmin: Did you install a boot loader?
<r3dr0p> * no
<r3dr0p> It stops when I unplug the netbook
<guestuser> r3dr0p: Clear the print queue.
<r3dr0p> Have done that
<ikonia> r3dr0p: ok, so with the printer unplugged from the network, remove the printer from your ubuntu system
<r3dr0p> it refills
<ikonia> r3dr0p: totally remove the printer from ubuntu
<r3dr0p> I know I could do that ikonia but I need the printer to be hooked up
<guestuser> r3dr0p: Install a different driver and blacklist the one you are using.
<ikonia> r3dr0p: we'll get to that
<r3dr0p> alright
<Cosssmin> guestuser : no ..
<ikonia> r3dr0p: remove the printer from the system
<r3dr0p> okay
<ikonia> Cosssmin: your OS is not supported in this channel
<guestuser> Cosssmin: Hence it not booting.
<guestuser> udeb needs to hurry up and die
<Rhapsody> I just installed Apache on my machine, and going to the IP gives me an "It works" page. Now, to make my website appear, where do I put it?
<guestuser> Rhapsody: /var/www
<ikonia> Rhapsody: I suggest reading a very basic guide to apache first
<guestuser> Rhapsody: probably. Could be in /opt/www
<ikonia> it's not /opt/www
<Rhapsody> guestuser: That directory is normally only writable by superuser, isn't it?
<balduin1> hey, my bind installation does not work!
<EriC^^> /var/www/html
<gartral> hey all, I got an interesting issue, I'm working on an HP EliteBook 2730p, Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and the mouse looses interactivity with windows in Unity... I'm up to date with the intel i915 drivers and latest kernel... I've gone through and deleted all of the .xsession* and .Xauthority files from home and i'm at a loss...
<ikonia> it's "sites-enabled" site will have a document root
<daftykins> guestuser: please stop throwing out guesses to people
<Rhapsody> I can't upload to it via FTP
<Rhapsody>  /var/www/html is locked
<tafa2> is anyone able to help with this? http://serverfault.com/questions/633715/configure-ufw-pptpd-and-dnsmasq-on-the-same-server
<EriC^^> Rhapsody: it's owned by root
<ikonia> Rhapsody: you can yes,
<ikonia> Rhapsody: the first thing is to get the right documentroot for your site
<daftykins> Rhapsody: yeah, you need to read a beginners guide
<ikonia> Rhapsody: you can then set the permissions
<ikonia> Rhapsody: this is why I'm suggesting you read a very basic introduction before going forward
<Rhapsody> ikonia: Any recommended introductions?
<ikonia> Rhapsody: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/httpd.html
<ikonia> Rhapsody: live by https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Rhapsody: it's official documentation, and well maintained, it coveres basic to advanced topics
<ikonia> Rhapsody: live by it
<slampunk> ask r3dr0p for a paper copy, he has like 40
<r3dr0p> ?
<r3dr0p> 40 copies of the test page, yes.
<ikonia> r3dr0p: ignore it, he was trying to be funny
<ikonia> r3dr0p: focus on removing the printer from your system for the moment
<r3dr0p> I removed it
<r3dr0p> it's in the other room now.
<ikonia> r3dr0p: I didn't mean move the physical printer
<ikonia> r3dr0p: I meant remove/delete it from the ubuntu system
<r3dr0p> what else do I do to it?
<r3dr0p> the system is the computer
<r3dr0p> I removed it from it?
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> you said it was a network printer
<r3dr0p> it is.
<r3dr0p> network === system
<r3dr0p> removed from network
<ikonia> and your ubuntu netbook was connecting to it
<ikonia> no, network == network
<ikonia> there are 2 different things here
<r3dr0p> system of network
<ikonia> remove the device from the ubuntu operating system
<ikonia> no, network == network
<ikonia> no other thing
<ikonia> network == network
<r3dr0p> okay
<r3dr0p> so it's outside now
<r3dr0p> the network is in my house
<r3dr0p> so I'll be fine.
<ikonia> ok, you are now trolling
<ikonia> this will end
<ikonia> I've just stated very clearly - do not move the physical printer
<guestuser> he never stopped trolling
<r3dr0p> Okay.
<r3dr0p> It's unplugged tho
<ikonia> remove it from the operating system
<r3dr0p> and removed from the device manager
<ikonia> so this is over
<r3dr0p> :|
<guestuser> auto rejoin is not very nice
<guestuser> udeb died YAY!
<r3dr0p> any idea?
<guestuser> Now to wait for partitioner to die.
<guestuser>  /ignore r3dr0p
<ikonia> guestuser: don't need to announce it
<guestuser> ikonia: It was an accident.
<guestuser> ikonia: The spacebar jumped out in front of my thumb.
<guestuser> It happens sometimes. Just saying.
<r3dr0p> :C
<r3dr0p> I cry.
<Moneymaker1>  Manage your football club and gain REAL MONEY !! Play for FREE at  :  www.goaltycoon.com/bestfootballgame/sastavr
<helpo> please help me ; how to install PPTP plugin in  the network manager ia m trying to configure a vpn connection .
<gartral> hey all, I got an interesting issue, I'm working on an HP EliteBook 2730p, Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit and the mouse looses interactivity with windows in Unity... I'm up to date with the intel i915 drivers and latest kernel... I've gone through and deleted all of the .xsession* and .Xauthority files from home and i'm at a loss...
<ikonia> gartral: so the windows are there, you just can't interact with them ?
<helpo> any  idea ?
<helpo> i couldnt find any useful information in the web /.
<helpo> So?? can somebody help me here  , please .
<jamesjeffery> Hi guys, anyone managed to install Ubuntu 14 on Macbook 11,2? I've installed it and works fine but for some odd reasons when I run airodump-ng it logs me out and I get the error: could not apply stored configuration
<jamesjeffery> I'll try removing .config/monitors.xml see if that helps
<larsantos> helpo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<larsantos> and tehre are a lot more resources out there
<larsantos> *there
<gartral> ikonia: not with the mouse, i can tab about and interact that way, but mouse won't click in the window... mouse works everywhere else
<ikonia> gartral: very odd
<larsantos> gartral: in the desktop,the mouse works but when over a window it doesn't, its that it? does the cursos show?
<gartral> larsantos: incorrect... mouse doesn't interact with anything in the "desktop" area... just the dock-bar and top bar
<larsantos> gartral: I was just asking, not affirming
<eridu> is there a way to throttle/rate-limit outbound network traffic to a list of domains? I'd like to simulate having a slow connection to a specific site.
<blimps> Anyone here use Multimarkdown?
<gartral> larsantos: and i was refining!
<larsantos> gartral: ok
<larsantos> gartral: my question was because I had a flsh of some years ago my cursor working alright in the desktop and desappeering when abova any window
<larsantos> it was lots of uyears ago when <I was fiddling with linux (one of the times)
<reisio> larsantos: you're thinking of a 'focus-follows-mouse' window manager / configuration
<reisio> probably more of the older ones do that
<reisio> or did
<reisio> by default
<larsantos> just seemed familiar, but I'm too damn newbie to knhw what's the problem
<gartral> larsantos: ahh, yea, I remember those days
<reisio> larsantos: what is the problem?
<larsantos> not mine
<reisio> hrmm?
<gartral> reisio: my issue is that my mouse on a laptop won't interact with windows, but will with the dock
<larsantos> reisio: gartral has a problem I was trying to help
<bonez2046> I have had it, am done with 14.04...I can't get my video bog issues resolved....what's the best prior version that won't kill my video responsiveness?
<gartral> bonez2046: what was your issue?
<reisio> gartral: won't interact how?
<reisio> sounds like your window decorator is dead
<bonez2046> gartral: after I installed 14.04 my system is really bogged down....takes forever to boot up and give a controlable screen
<reisio> gartral: nohup gtk-window-decorator --replace &>/dev/null &
<gartral> reisio: can't click in windows... can in dock and top navbar... I'm using Unity...
<bonez2046> I have a radeon ati card....
<^barry^> anyone running a vm for testing windows?
<bonez2046> it all started after upgrading to 14.04 lts
<gartral> bonez2046: did you do a system upgrade or a fresh install?
<bonez2046> I just upgraded
<gartral> ikonia: nope, still does it...
<bonez2046> I have a second hard drive in my box, want to put some other version on it and see how it behaves
<bonez2046> about 2 months ago
<larsantos> cya guys take care
<reisio> ^barry^: probably someone
<bonez2046> by fresh install, gartral , you mean reformat and install clean?
<gartral> ikonia: new development, if I muck about and cycle touchpad off/on in mouse settings interactivity is returned *until* I click in the dockso this isn't a hardware fault I think
<gartral> bonez2046: yep
<bonez2046> gartral: I need to back up my data...like I said, I have a second hdd in system, same size as current hdd...should I just install 14.04 to that other drive and run off it and transfer my data and apps over, see if thath works?
<gartral> bonez2046: in my experience upgrades quite often break systems in very unpridictable ways..
<gartral> bonez2046: worth a shot!
<gartral> hmm
<gartral> ikonia: well I just made progress... making a new account and logging in to that works fine and dandy...
#ubuntu 2015-09-28
<bindi> why is "enable rotate cube" greyed out for me? i disabled wall and enabled rotate and cube in ccsm
<lotuspsychje> bindi: did you reboot?
<bindi> guide didnt tell me to, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bindi: cube can do nasty things first time
<bindi> it's still greyed out for me, after a reboot..
<bindi> desktop cube is enabled (and greyed out though)
<lotuspsychje> bindi: hmm, did you install those unti plugins extras?
<HackerII> did you enable compiz ??  compiz --replace
<lotuspsychje> unity
<bindi> i did
<bindi> I did install, that is
<lotuspsychje> bindi: weird, cause enabling cube, system should know for itself what to disable
<bindi> I'm on 15.10 btw :p
<lotuspsychje> bindi: #ubuntu+1 for you then :p
<lotuspsychje> bindi: install LTS for stable experience then :p
<HackerII> ^
<Groobles> I spend all day learning the basics of emacs, and now I'm addicted! C-x C-s  :p
<bindi> I'm not looking for a stable experience though. :P
<keith_> help on 5.1 surround sound. changed /etc/pulse/daemon.conf. but still only see 2 speakers
<HackerII> bindi,  15.10 isnt finished, so, you have to expect errors
<lotuspsychje> !lts | bindi
<ubottu> bindi: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<bindi> rrrrrrr i know what a LTS is
<HackerII> then you know #ubuntu+1
<bindi> I'm already there but you keep poking me here. :)
<bindi> Just thought it was something really simple so thought I'd ask here, but maybe not
<lotuspsychje> bindi: different channels for different probs/versions :p
<PhlowAlso> TJ-, Bashing-om, unity back to normal now.  cleared out ~/.config/dconf and ~/.config/compiz-1
<PhlowAlso> thx for the help
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> PhlowAlso: thanks for letting us know what you did to fix it. It might help in the future
 * TJ- has just had chips (fries) for supper!
<Bashing-om> PhlowAlso: Well ! You do good work. Thanks for getting back and providing the solution .
<PhlowAlso> now to figure out why my gitlab install is giving me a bad gateway :)
<TJ-> PhlowAlso: proxy?
<PhlowAlso> no proxy
<PhlowAlso> I spent all yesterday upgrading it from 6.8.2 to omnibus and then 8.0.2 latest, was up and running, but it broke going from 14.10 to 15.04 after that
<TJ-> PhlowAlso: is it 502 error?
<PhlowAlso> yep
<PhlowAlso> nginx
<TJ-> PhlowAlso: is it a local URL redirect issue?
<PhlowAlso> sudo gitlab-rake gitlab:check  is throwing errors at me, must not be running right... looking
<c|oneman> can I install a .deb on ubuntu?
<robattila256> c|oneman: you can with rpm
<TJ-> c|oneman: .deb's are the native package format on Ubuntu. Use 'dpkg' to manipulate them directly
<k1l_> c|oneman: of course you can.
<c|oneman> I'm trying to get iozone for ubuntu 12.04 arm, but I only found a .deb package.
 * Mirodroid is using 14.04 arm
<c|oneman> should I add the debian wheezy repo to my sources.list or dpkg it?
<k1l_> c|oneman: deb packages are the right ones. but keep in mind that you need arm packages
<k1l_> c|oneman: .deb is not debian-only. but keep in mind you need to match the ubuntu depencies which might not work with packages made for debian.
<PhlowAlso> hmm, reconfigured, restarted, gitlab:check passing now, still getting 502 though
<superlou> On a PPA, what does "now" mean, as opposed to "trusty" etc.?
<k1l_> superlou: where? that sounds like its part of the name?
<superlou> k1l_, in synaptic's naming scheme, for example, "LP-PPA-aims-sagemath/now"
<k1l_> superlou: its the the name of the PPA choosen by the PPA maintainer
<superlou> Trying to get trusty to see the flightgear-data package at https://launchpad.net/~saiarcot895/+archive/ubuntu/flightgear-prerel, but since it isn't marked trusty, i think it's ignoring it
<superlou> Was hoping "now" was some shorthand for "use any distribution"
<superlou> Is there any kind of wildcard like that?
<k1l_> talk to the PPA maintainer to sort his packages there
<superlou> Ok.  So there's no way to tell ubuntu to use it?
<k1l_> no. the -data package is 15.04 only.
<superlou> how do you tell that it's 15.04? (sorry if that's a dumb question)  all the other ones have the distribution in their name
<k1l_> superlou: you dont. the PPA maintainer needs to do that
<k1l_> seeing the build logs it looks like that PPA is not building properly.
<superlou> k1l_, got it, thanks
<MannyLNJ> Evening. I need some help solving a VPN issue. I have a PPTP vpn server on ubuntu 14. My ubuntu workstation can not connect to the vpn. How do I diagnose where the issues are?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | MannyLNJ
<ubottu> MannyLNJ: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Hamas_Qassam> Devido á má conduta e autoritarismo sem causa do operador do canal #ubuntu-br, a comunidade de suporte ao sistema operacional Ubuntu Gnu/Linux se organizou e está gerenciando um novo canal de suporte ao sistema linux mais amigo do usuário, acessem o #br-ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> lotuspsychje, thank you
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: check logs first (in /var/log/) at both ends
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, I have many logs in /var/log but nothing appears to be for the vpn
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: what I usually do is first check which were most recently changed ("ls -latr /var/log/"), then inspect them for signs. Usually syslog and auth.log are good candidates. Some services keep their own log files too.
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: Second step is to run the VPN server service in the foreground, in debug mode, in a terminal, and watch what happens when connections come in. Similar debug measures on the client help to match entries each side
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, I think I found the issue on the server log now to look into the solution
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning
<cfhowlett> greetings lotuspsychje!
<vickycq> Hi. What's the difference between bcmwl-kernel-source and broadcom-sta-dkms ?
<cfhowlett> vickycq, one of them is the one you need.  one is not.  what chipset do you have?
<vickycq> cfhowlett, BCM43142
<vickycq> 17aa:0611
<cfhowlett> vickycq, per the wiki, you need the STA  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Drivers_available_in_Ubuntu
<vickycq> cfhowlett, Thank you!
<cfhowlett> specifically the bcmwl-kernel-source which should be on your ubuntu installation .iso or in the repos
<OneM_Industries> Also, not sure where to post this, so I will post it in a couple of places. I appear to have bricked a jump drive. It shows up in dmesg as a storage device, but gparted cannot see it, and neither can lsblk. Any tips?
<lamba> by default, unattended upgrades runs every day, right ?
<lamba> so if its got a reboot = true on it the server will reboot every day (assuming there's updates) ?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | OneM_Industries could try this, but if gaprted cant see, might be bad news
<ubottu> OneM_Industries could try this, but if gaprted cant see, might be bad news: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: check "/var/log/kern.log" for possible errors
<OneM_Industries> Well boogers. lotuspsychje: even testdisk is not seeing the drive.
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, and your log?
<OneM_Industries> Hold on.
<OneM_Industries> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/y2A7EFnW
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, sorry.  in china, pastebin is blocked.  don't ask.  tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<OneM_Industries> Er, hold on then.
<xbox> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cfhowlett> stop switching your nicks
<Flannel> cfhowlett: You expect that after server issues, as people nick back to their primary nicks.
<cfhowlett> Flannel, I get that, but ... 1/2 a page of nick switches? grr.  /rant over/
<Flannel> cfhowlett: There's a lot of people in this channel.  And you apparently have a small page if a dozen is half of it :)
<OneM_Industries> Dude, 100 lines is half a page for me.
<quyen1> ...
<cfhowlett> Flannel, I will restrain my angst until I've consumed my first cup of coffee.  thanks.
<sekai> test
<quyen1> test
<cfhowlett> !test | sekai
<ubottu> sekai: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<OneM_Industries> !test | sekai
<quyen1> testting
<daftykins> ugh.
<cfhowlett> !test | quyen1,
<ubottu> quyen1,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<sekai> !test
<daftykins> sekai: no.
<sekai> should do like a baby
<cfhowlett> sekai, ask your ubuntu question.
<sekai> are you ok? my ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> sekai, this is ubuntu support.  for chitchat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<sekai> #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> sekai, try        /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<sekai> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<RB98> Hello, I need some help with the boot up on Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> RB98, welcome.  details??
<sekai> sorry but I will keep silent
<cfhowlett> sekai,        /join #ubuntu-offtopic                       dont' forget the /
<RB98> Well, I just installed Ubuntu onto my old laptop. It is attmpting to do it's first boot but it's been stuck on the screen with the Ubuntu logo and the dots under it for at least 10-15 minutes now.
<TJ-> RB98: try pressing Esc key; is the splash screen replaced by something else?
<sekai> tried / but nothing happend.
<cfhowlett> RB98, "old" laptop?  old equipment likes #lubuntu or perhaps #xubuntu
<sekai> and this is the first time to use irc. ignore me .
<RB98> Yes, it says: blk_updae_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 744560
<RB98> update*
<RB98> It's just repeating the error now.
<RB98> also, the numbers are changing each time it prints the error
<cfhowlett> ah.  i/o error and changing numbers each time points to a possibly failing HDD
<RB98> The HDD was working just fine on Windows 10 not an hour ago
<cfhowlett> RB98, you said "old" laptop.  HDD's are far from immortal
<cfhowlett> so how "old"??
<RB98> like... 8 years old. However, why would the HDD just suddenly die after working not and hour earlier.
<OneM_Industries> They die suddenly.
<cfhowlett> RB98, that is EXACTLY how some hdd's die!
<OneM_Industries> Also, 8 years is a good run.
<cfhowlett> (and at the worst possible time!_
<OneM_Industries> 5 is more typical.
<cfhowlett> good thing you backed up your data ...
<RB98> Yeah, I always do a backup
<RB98> Ok, thank you for your help.
<OneM_Industries> I recommend a SSD in that thing.
<RB98> It's so old, I might as well just get a new laptop so yeah.
<OneM_Industries> I have a laptop of similar age, and it went from a 3 minute boot to a <15 second one.
<OneM_Industries> Amazing improvement.
<RB98> Ok, good bye!
<OneM_Industries> Bye!
<cfhowlett> best of luck RB98
<TJ-> Damn, RB98 left. The error was on a DVD/CD *not* the HDD!
<cfhowlett> doh!
<sekai> eh..how to show the list of channels?
<TJ-> "blk_updae_request: I/O error, dev sr0 sector 744560" <<< SR0 == SCSI Removable
<cfhowlett> so he was booting from dvd??
<TJ-> cfhowlett: possibly, or it was still in the drive and the installed OS tools were trying to automount it in the background
<cfhowlett> damn.  I should have caught that ...
<OneM_Industries> DOH!
<OneM_Industries> Well, worst case.
<TJ-> I was busy elsewhere else I'd have chirped up sooner
<OneM_Industries> He buys a new HDD.
<cfhowlett> eh, still you advised him to replace the 8 year old hdd with ssd.  good police work.
<OneM_Industries> Actually, worst case is that he buys a new laptop.
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: yeah... and leaves the bad DVD in the drive and thinks the new HDD has also failed :D
<OneM_Industries> I have had drives die suddenly after 10 years of service.
<OneM_Industries> Eeh.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: please don't give advice in future.
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<daftykins> apologise to your victims :)
<OneM_Industries> He left.
<TJ-> The advice was fine; everyone missed the error location
<OneM_Industries> And also, I did spend 6 hours scraping wallpaper out of a bathroom.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: did you fix the USB flash failure issue?
<OneM_Industries> No.
<OneM_Industries> Looks like a dead drive.
<daftykins> yeah it was terrible advice for not spotting sr0 = optical :)
<daftykins> hehe, more dead drives ;)
<OneM_Industries> Ah well, it was only a 4Gb one.
<OneM_Industries> I think I figured out why it died though.
<cfhowlett> tell1
<cfhowlett> tell us!
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: I wonder... I've had lots of those 'thumb' style devices fail simply because the USB plug breaks away from the PCB (the solder fractures). I crack open the cases and reflow the solder.
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: they suffer a lot of physical stress from being plugged in
<OneM_Industries> Nevermind about my theory as to why it broke.
<OneM_Industries> Unless system volume information is important in Linux.
<OneM_Industries> TJ-: Opening it up now.
<marcomarc> running ubuntu 10.04, and it will not upgrade. any help?
<function9x> I have a secondary hard drive that is shown on my desktop, how do i blacklist that secondary hard drive?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | marcomarc but you should probably download 14.04 and clean install
<ubottu> marcomarc but you should probably download 14.04 and clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> marcomarc: +1 to cfhowlett, no point wasting your time on something that old
<marcomarc> ty
<marcomarc> daftykins, old hardware = old software.
<cfhowlett> Marco, errr, yeah.  old hardware and newest ubuntu are not always friendly.  lubuntu is optimized for old hardware, however.
<OneM_Industries> HOLY S***. So, this jump drive is a microSD card glued into place in a holder.
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, four letter words? please don't. but I do appreciate your shock.
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<function9x> hmm i timed out. did anyone see my question?
<OneM_Industries> Hot glue.
<daftykins> marcomarc: yeah but you came asking about upgrade, so the point is clean clean clean - doesn't matter.
<cfhowlett> function9x, yep.
<OneM_Industries> Hot glue between me and data loss.
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, indeed.  that's why the guides recommend multiple backup methods.
<OneM_Industries> Wait.
<daftykins> right but only idiots rely on flash drives
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: I'm not suprised! I did mention that a few hours ago, but didn't think it's be internal!
<OneM_Industries> This model showed as a 4Gb drive, but the micro SD card shows as a 2GB card on the chip....
 * cfhowlett thinks ... "I'm an idiot!"
<TJ-> cfhowlett: 4 letter words!? I really think "your" is inappropriate in this channel :P
 * TJ- hides
<wafflejock> the Y word naughty naughty
<OneM_Industries> So.
 * cfhowlett loads up the SamuelL.Jackson response plugin ... but doesn't deploy.  yet.
<OneM_Industries> Looks like China strikes again.
 * TJ- makes the channel a mug of tea
<marcomarc> k bye
<cfhowlett> OneM_Industries, that's exactly what I was thinking!  I'm in Beijing.  trust me, that kind of fakery is the norm in most shops.
<OneM_Industries> How is it held down?...
<OneM_Industries> So, this is fun.
<OneM_Industries> I can't get the chip off of the board.
<OneM_Industries> Oops.
<OneM_Industries> Well, hope those solder traces weren't needed....
<OneM_Industries> Well, no "Free" microSD card for me it seems.
<OneM_Industries> Looks like I ripped a trace off of the SD card.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: take the chatter elsewhere please, support only in here.
<daftykins> also, lunar eclipse - woo!
<TJ-> daftykins: I just went outside to see it... thick fog!
<daftykins> doh!
<daftykins> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/11895052/Supermoon-lunar-eclipse-2015-Amazing-pictures-of-once-in-a-generation-event-live.html
<daftykins> ;)
<Flannel> daftykins: It's happening right now, you didn't miss it.  Go otuside.
<daftykins> no i just came back in, why would you say that?
<Flannel> Oh wait, this is #ubuntu.  daftykins, go to #ubuntu-offtopic and then go outside!
<daftykins> no.
<Yuken> I am wondering; is it possible to download a package and all of its requirements at once, in one neat file?
<Yuken> For example, the OpenJDK-7-JRE
<daftykins> well sure, grab the debs and deps
<OneM_Industries> So, how do I burn a disk with Ubuntu?
<Yuken> daftykins, would I be able to do this all atonce, however, within Windows?
<Yuken> daftykins, from the official ubuntu reps.
<cfhowlett> Yuken, http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<daftykins> why Windows o0
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: right click on the ISO? or data files?
<OneM_Industries> That's it?
<daftykins> you didn't say which
<daftykins> so i can't really continue...
<OneM_Industries> It is an ISO.
<OneM_Industries> And it looks like my CD/DVD player is not a writer.
<OneM_Industries> Dang it.
<daftykins> should be obvious from the logos on the front of it
<OneM_Industries> Odd, the spec sheet says it is a writer.
<OneM_Industries> Ah well.
<OneM_Industries> So, I have my DVD.
<OneM_Industries> I have my ISO.
<OneM_Industries> What next?
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha!
<OneM_Industries> Image writing!
<OneM_Industries> So, how do I set it as a live DVD>
<OneM_Industries> ?*
<daftykins> you don't, that's what the ISO is
<daftykins> write the image -> success
<OneM_Industries> Ok then.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<OneM_Industries> I am used to Windows method of DVD burning.
<daftykins> which to me is using the built in software, or installing imgburn and also writing the ISO :)
<daftykins> so no real difference
<OneM_Industries> Hey, setting up multiple instances of Linux. How well do they work together?
<OneM_Industries> So, say I am going to have a disk that is half Ubuntu, and half Kali. How well do you think that will work?
<daftykins> can you be a bit clearer? as in multi-boot different distros?
<daftykins> one can read anothers file system, but you're being too vague really
<daftykins> how would you expect them to 'work together' ?
<OneM_Industries> Multi Boot.
<MannyLNJ> My video display is messed up. i have boxes replacing characters. How can I reset the video system without rebooting?
<TJ-> OneM_Industries: if you're doing that kind of thing I'd recommend using LVM rather than partitions, for the distros
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> OOH! The CD burner makes a nice ding when done!
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: if you mean and keep programs running, i don't think that's going to happen
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, yes I mean't keep programs running, however now it went back to normal. Quite odd
<daftykins> must be an open driver / slightly wonky system
<daftykins> you can try toggling between TTY1 and back again sometimes
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I think I do have a driver issue. Laptop is a Lenovo ideapad Z560 Vmware player says I have no 3d support
<daftykins> well vmware player has nothing to do with the host OS operating
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, no Vmplayer was saing my host has no 3d support
<daftykins> right but that doesn't have any relevance to the host graphics going odd
<daftykins> or are you saying it was a guest...
<daftykins> Descriptioned: IRC as root? :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, No it was graphics on my laptop but when I launch a guest OS of windows 10 vmware says hardware acceleration is not available because of my linux driver.
<daftykins> and which driver are you using?
<daftykins> assuming you're after help with that and not just tangenting :)
<smacktalk> mythbuntu
<smacktalk> ooops
<daftykins> yeah oops alright :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, Whatever driver Ubuntu 14.04 installed when I installed it. The Vmware is just a tangent
<daftykins> oh ok so you're not asking for help on it? nevermind then
<smacktalk> :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins,  No I'm not asking for help on the Vmware issue. I am asking for help on the Ubuntu hoist os issue. I think the graphics problem are related to the driver on the host os
<smacktalk> meant to say /j #mythbuntu
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: alright so identify what graphics hardware you have first, by pastebin'ing "lspci" .
<daftykins> you can't say you think that when i already said i think that :P
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599717/
<daftykins> and "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599725/
<daftykins> oh dam first gen
<daftykins> ubuntu version?
<SergioEDuran1> Friends how can I solve  this issue with the Minetest installation? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599522/
<daftykins> yu're in the wrong channel, SergioEDuran1 - #ubuntu+1
<daftykins> oh dear Tux, you've got wily, vivid and trusty PPAs in there all at once
<daftykins> that's a HUGE mess
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, uname -a will tell me the version?
<SergioEDuran1> hahahahah
<SergioEDuran1> what can I say
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: cat /etc/issue
<SergioEDuran1> there are LOTS of apps wich are not on wily
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12599753
<SergioEDuran1> and many repos only offer  some branches
<SergioEDuran1> so I  needed to use all of them :D
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: no better driver to get then really, assuming you're up to date.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, Thanks. Not what I wanted to hear.
<daftykins> "oh here's the magical switch to throw to solve your problem!"
<daftykins> yeah guess it was more like that
<SergioEDuran1> and also I am  here and not in the Xubuntu's one because Ubuntu is the mother distro of Xubuntu Kubuntu and all of them
<daftykins> SergioEDuran1: ok but nobody said that
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, No, not looking for a magicial swtich, just the way my day and week has been going. Now to tackle my unrelated Vmware issue. if I can't fix that I'll go to their forum
<daftykins> it probably is related
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: actually maybe you should "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<SergioEDuran1> daftykins: what do you mean'
<SergioEDuran1> nobody uses wat?
<daftykins> SergioEDuran1: you kinda defended asking here as if someone said you should go to #xubuntu - but i told you to go to #ubuntu+1 because wily isn't out yet - you can't discuss it here :)
<sultan> hi all
<SergioEDuran1> haha I see
<SergioEDuran1> Ok I will go to this channel :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, It times out when I do cat /var/log/Xord.0.log | pastebinit
<MannyLNJ> I mean Xorg not Xord
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: you don't need to cat it to pastebinit, you just "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<OneM_Industries> How would I find out what my computer's domain name is?
<daftykins> it doesn't have one
<OneM_Industries> Odd...
<daftykins> a domain name is either a website you own, something.com - or a windows corporate network name
<OneM_Industries> Odd.
<OneM_Industries> This Kali install is asking for one.
<daftykins> you can't ask for Kali support here.
<daftykins> so don't ask about it again please
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, still says failed top contact the server: [Errno socket error] timed out
<OneM_Industries> Sorry, I was trying to find out what it was using my Ubuntu machine.
<daftykins> ah must be pastebinit failing to connect to whatever site it was upping to
<OneM_Industries> Thus me asking here.
<daftykins> yeah, don't :)
<badbodh> you don;t know what domain is, and you install kali to hack. i smell unethical script-kiddying
<badbodh> no help. you're banished.
<daftykins> heh
<MannyLNJ> Wouldn't the domain name be whatever is to the right of the @ sign?
<daftykins> no.
<OneM_Industries> Ok, I know what a domain name is. Problem is, it is being used in a context that I have not come across yet.
<badbodh> read books, do your homework, talk to girls.
<daftykins> that is a hostname :)
<badbodh> why bother with hostname
<OneM_Industries> Also, I am using it at the request of someone to test a network's strength.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, i thought host name was the name to the left of the @ sign
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: drop it now, this isn't a chat channel and i've already told you it's not on topic here.
<OneM_Industries> Because it will not let me continue in the install without it.l
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: nah it's user@host
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, ok see how confused I am.
 * daftykins nods
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, with pastebinit not working for me how else can I show the file?
<daftykins> open in a text editor -> visit paste.ubuntu.com manually
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, working on it. Not sure how to copy an entire file in nano
<daftykins> you're gonna need to use a GUI text editor...
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I think the issue is the file is too big. I tried to upload it to pastebin.ca and it said it was too big
<cfhowlett> daftykins, can he terbin.com???
<cfhowlett> *termbin*
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: basically every single step i've told you to follow, you've done something different and failed...
<daftykins> i said paste.ubuntu.com for a reason :)
<daftykins> cfhowlett: at this stage i feel it'll just confuse ;)
<cfhowlett> noted
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, I tried to use pastebinit and it fails. I am looking for a GUI based editor to use. I am somewhat familair with nano. Not trying to be diffocult here
<daftykins> nano isn't GUI
<daftykins> KATE for KDE, gedit for gnome / unity ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MannyLNJ> Ok I got gedit loaded and copied the file.
<MannyLNJ> waiting for ubuntu.pastebin.com to give me a link
<PhlowAlso> aaaaah, 15.04 upgrade apparently caused nginx to start running rather than gitlab's embedded nginx... it had the ports bound already
<mocxz> helooo guys
<daftykins> hi
<OneM_Industries> Hello!
<mocxz> how are you guys
<daftykins> support only thanks
<daftykins> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<MannyLNJ> daftykins,  paste.ubuntu.com/12599958/
<daftykins> ah you're running the utopic HWE, you need to update that - might help
<daftykins> wow though - that file is huge 'cause it's full of errors
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> !info linux-kernel-lts-utopic-generic
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-lts-utopic-generic does not exist in vivid
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, Will you help me fix the errors?
<daftykins> !info linux-kernel-lts-utopic-generic trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-lts-utopic-generic does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> !info linux-image-lts-utopic-generic trusty
<ubottu> Package linux-image-lts-utopic-generic does not exist in trusty
<daftykins> damn.
<daftykins> you just need to update really.
<daftykins> !info linux-generic-lts-utopic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-utopic (source: linux-meta-lts-utopic): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.49.40 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<daftykins> alright so that was the latest of that;
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, so sudo-apt get update ?
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-vivid xserver-xorg-lts-vivid libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid
<daftykins> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<daftykins> https://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2015/07/26/how-to-upgrade-to-kernel-3-19-lts-vivid-kernel-and-xorg-graphics-for-ubuntu-14-04/
<daftykins> handy link
<ritinkar> Hi. had a question. Some guides I followed asked me to install django in server in virtualenv in /opt/
<ritinkar> So far I had them in my home directory
<daftykins> right?
<ritinkar> Will storing them in /opt require me to run all commands as sudo?
<daftykins> no
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, thank you for the help. trying the command now. I assume that unlike windows a reboot is not necessary?
<daftykins> wrong
<daftykins> it's putting a new kernel on
<daftykins> that explains why your log was so huge, you never reboot? :)
<daftykins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<daftykins> that one's also handy
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, Well this system has only been up for 3 days.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, rebooting
<MannyLNJ> daftykins, another question. I have no flash drives installed why is my system finding a 7.9gb drive in /media/emanuel
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: pastebin "df -h" and "mount"
<MannyLNJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600092/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600094/
<daftykins> "ls -al /media/emanuel/8765-4321" ?
<daftykins> you definitely have an 8GB partition doing nothing
<MannyLNJ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600092/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/12600108
<daftykins> alright, i don't know what that is but it's some other partition
<daftykins> "sudo fdisk -l" could be handy too
<zanzabar> If your linux distro has a gui ( ubuntu desktop version for example ) and you doing have a monitor plugged in and only access it via ssh is there any difference at that point from a desktop and server edition?
<zanzabar> Are any processing cycles being used for the gui that isn't being used/
<daftykins> if desktop is installed, it's a security issue, it's a waste - and it's ridiculous
<jak2000> hi all i opened the port 8000 sudo ufw allow 8000 and try do a telnet localhost 8000 and get an error "connection refused" why? http://pastebin.com/zk7Qun19
<daftykins> because no service is listening on it?
<daftykins> why would you mess around with firewall config then use localhost?
<daftykins> baffling :)
<jak2000> also i try access from remote pc (network) same result
<dreamx_> no
<dreamx_> cause of her
<dreamx_> ye no other answer
<daftykins> jak2000: perhaps _no service_ is listening on port 8000 :)
<jak2000> dreamx_, daftykins i try follow this tutorial: http://www.stefanolocati.it/blog?p=133
<daftykins> dreamx_: you make zero sense
<daftykins> yeah sorry i'm out.
<dreamx_> cant help
<jak2000> dreamx_ why not?
<jak2000> arghh
<jak2000> how to disable firewall?
<Ben64> make sure you have something listening on port 8000
<mamba_> hi
<zanzabar> My mouse/keyboard seems to be really bugy and I am not sure how to track down the problem.
<jak2000> Ben64: http://pastie.org/10447547
<zanzabar> I have a logitech g13, k200, and g500 all plugged into a KV switch
<zanzabar> the problems occurs semi randomly and I have a feeling the KV switch or chromium is to blame
<jak2000> better see line 12: http://pastebin.com/SGeYcGen
<Ben64> jak2000: use nmap to check if the port is open
<jak2000> but line 34 i think is the problem:  java.net.BindException: Address already in use
<jak2000> i check with: sudo netstat -antup | grep 8000
<jak2000> no results
<Ben64> jak2000: use nmap to check if the port is open
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am looking for applications the same Visualstudio of Microsoft
<dreamx_> palzq ot dupkaaa
<davehobaal> hello. i am trying to load ubuntu 14. etc. onto a flashdrive to install on an acer aspire 1. the usb app transfers the iso and ALL of the fle3s say hey are broken.
<davehobaal> tried downloading different versions etc and all do the same thing
<davehobaal> im onn day twoo of my spare time and need help before i give up!
<davehobaal> nobody cares..,. looll
<Ben64> davehobaal: be patient, explain your problem in detail all on one line. wait for a response
<dreamx_> http://vbox7.com/play:35d7962469
<dreamx_> i installed form lash my ubuntu
<dreamx_> just folowed the instructions and the oftware listed in ubuntu page
<dreamx_> im running both win 7 and ubuntu no issues at ll tru install
<Ben64> dreamx_: don't post spammy links like that here
<dreamx_> yuck
<gioans> i am looking for applications the same Visualstudio of Microsoft
<Ben64> gioans: so... IDEs ?
<Guest39998> Hello, I would like to setup 2 partitions (home and root) ontop of dmcrypt with luks on a SSD, but i do not know the recommended way to do this based on stability, speed and complexity. I know I could use LVM to setup a logical volume then a ext4 partition, but btrfs has come a long way and supports SSD's and support for subvolumes, making it simpler for this job.
<dreamx_> so happynes is orbiden here ben is it
<Guest39998> Many ways to solve a task, but so much old, new or incorrect information has been scattered on the internet so it is hard for me to search.
<dreamx_> whats wrong with links leading to music
<Ben64> dreamx_: anything that isn't on topic is forbidden here
<dreamx_> okay bye then
<Guest39998> Btrfs seems fine, but i read it is still too unstable or could do huge amount of writes to my poor SSD, altough ext4 was also very old (not sure if suitable).
<Ben64> ext4 is fine
<baizon> Guest39998: ext4 and old?
<Guest39998> I do not remember where i read it, but the underlying tech was pretty old, but this could also have been caused by their talk about btrfs been newer.
<baizon> Guest39998: ext4 was released in 2008. NTFS for example is from mid 1980
<mik25> What is the command to make cron start a job now, without waiting for the time set upo in crontab? (The real problem is that I want to debug the job and do not want to mess with crontab)
<Guest39998> Anyhow, how safe would it be to replace LVM and ext4 by btrfs with subvolumes?
<absklb> hi
<absklb> there is nginx in my usr sbin nginx. how do i know which process installed it and how can i uninstall it?
<absklb> 15.04
<gioans> c# design Windowns form ?
<mik25> absklb: uninstall package nginx
<xpl0iter> After added nameserver my ubuntu systems stared showing su unable to resolve host
<xpl0iter> What do I do to resolve it
<xpl0iter> There is no issues or whatsoever
<xpl0iter> but I need to make it goi
<xpl0iter> This is a production server
<absklb> mik25: its not installed by apt-get. i tried with apt-get remove it says no nginx
<absklb> !enter | xpl0iter
<absklb> o.O
<xpl0iter> absklb, sorry
<xpl0iter> ^^I got it, and I didn't mean to do that, again. :(
<mik25> absklb: dpkg -S /usr/sbin/nginx
<absklb> xpl0iter: ok
<absklb> mik25: so forums are saying to remove nginx-full and nginx-common I am trying that.
<absklb> mik25: that worked. so basically nginx, nginx-full and -command are three diferent things to ubuntu
<stenchfootz> absklb: yes
<absklb> hmm
<stenchfootz> absklb: it usually is
<absklb> stenchfootz: it can be. but why to confuse user by installing more than one executeables? why not just one nginx?
<absklb> so that i can apt-get remove it with one command?
<absklb> !ops stenchfootz using bad words in pm
<ubottu> absklb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<absklb> provided i never initialied any pm chat
<absklb> !ops | stenchfootz using bad words in pm
<ubottu> stenchfootz using bad words in pm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<stenchfootz> absklb: I am trying to help now thos
 * absklb pasting screenshot
<stenchfootz> absklb: you have problem with me.
<absklb> !ops | http://imgur.com/kHPT640
<absklb> ??
<stenchfootz> absklb: excellent art work. Why you hate me
<pyro_serpent> Hello
<pyro_serpent> anybody here?
<absklb> pyro_serpent: ask your question.
<stenchfootz> pyro_serpent: absklb is here
<pyro_serpent> I wanted to know if there is any ubuntu irch chat room where I can just chat with fellow ubuntu enthusiast :)
<Flannel> pyro_serpent: Yes, you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<stenchfootz> pyro_serpent: I think ubuntu-offtopic
<pyro_serpent> thank you very much
<shurtagul> Anyone have experience with kde plasma?
<absklb> shurtagul: ask your question. if no one here knows you can continue asking in #kde
<shurtagul> For some reason plasmashell isnt working after I restarted my computer.. it takes a minute or so to respond to each action. I can still start applications with baloo though
<absklb> shurtagul: press ctrl alt f2 and login from there. once logged in delete .kde by typing rm -rf .kde it will delete all your kde settings, theme setting etc. then reboot.
<shurtagul> Is that the only way? Id hate to reconfigure everything
<shurtagul> Better than nothing Ill give it a go
<absklb> shurtagul: try in #kde then
<absklb> ...
<shurtagul> So that didnt work
<absklb> shurtagul: #kde
<Fudge> to use forcepae do i type it at the grub boot loader?
<samsher> what is best lightweight browser out there which I can use to read documentation while running virtualbox simultaneously! chrome is too heavy for my system.
<bruce__> hello???
<shurtagul> samsher: I dont know about the best, but I think midori is popular. You could google something like this to get an answer too
<JohnnyL> can ubuntu run on mac hardware?
<samsher> shurtagul: ok thanks for response. I have been googling it for while. what about qupzilla
<olegb> JohnnyL: yes, for instance: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<JohnnyL> can I distribute my game inside a ubuntu boot dvd?
<shurtagul> samsher: I dont have that much experience, it really depends what you need it to do. Some browsers might not have adobe flash support, or adblock. you could test each one or make sure you look that up
<penos> john dat wud b cool
<olegb> JohnnyL: beware of the GPL
<JohnnyL> i want to distribute my game for mac/win/linux pcs and to make it run automagically from a ubuntu dvd.
<JohnnyL> olegb: oh right
<JohnnyL> olegb: well, i won't be modding ubuntu will i ?
<JohnnyL> i'm not asking for money on this one.
<JohnnyL> just donations.
<Ben64> JohnnyL: this isn't the right channel for that discussion
<JohnnyL> Ben64: where?
<Ben64> JohnnyL: talk to canonical http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<JohnnyL> ok
<JohnnyL> thanks.
<penos> ubuntu sud com wid freedoom
<JohnnyL> bye guys.
<JohnnyL> ls -latrs
<Huscurian> Hey
<Huscurian> Is there anyone online right now?
<Huscurian> I have installed Ubuntu.  I did some checking over Ubuntu Wiki.  It turns out that I received a message box saying "root partition".  Am I supposed to mount the partition before running Ubuntu?
<Huscurian> or do I mount the partition using the terminal with this: sudo blkid?
<Ben64> explain what you're attempting to do
<Huscurian> I am trying to partition a drive for Ubuntu.  I already did by assigning it a new drive with the letter X
<Huscurian> Currently, I'm backing up all my Win 7 files to another drive.  What I want to do is attempt by logging into Ubuntu.
<Ben64> linux doesn't use drive letters
<Ben64> you said you installed ubuntu. partitioning would have already been done if that is true
<Huscurian> Last I checked in Disk Management, my first install didn't partition a volume for it.
<Huscurian> So I erased it in a separate drive from C:\
<Huscurian> I partitioned it myself on drive X:\ and then installed it to there.
<Ben64> windows tools can't really see linux stuff
<Huscurian> OK, so Linux is different.
<Huscurian> The first install I did, I rebooted and logged into Ubuntu
<Huscurian> All good until there's a messagebox that appears.
<Huscurian> It talks about a ROOT and partition.  I wasn't sure what it was asking.
<Ben64> need to see the exact message
<Huscurian> I'll come back here once I've backed up the drive and logged into Ubuntu.
<Huscurian> If I find the same error, I'll write it down, boot into Windows, and tell you what I found.
<Huscurian> I have to ask.  sudo blkid finds the uuid of the partition and mounts it, right?
<Huscurian> Or would I have to use the /mnt to mount?
<Ben64> you can connect to irc from ubuntu
<Huscurian> how do I do that?
<Huscurian> I'm a newbie here but I am willing to learn Ubuntu
<Ben64> open xchat or use the freenode webchat or many other ways
<Huscurian> I'm using HexChat
<Ben64> yep thats one of the many ways
<Huscurian> So would it be available?
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> How do I access HexChat through there?  Use the super key to find the terminal and type in a specific command?
<Ben64> might need to install it first
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> I'm reading about installing software
<temurbek> please help
<temurbek> whow connect to debian russian xchat channel
<temurbek> ?
<Huscurian> Ben64: I found the cmd line for hexchat installation.  I should be set once the backup's do;ne
<Ben64> Huscurian: you know you could open the software center, search for hexchat, then just click install
<gioans> i am looking for a application for my ubuntu, it is the same SQL of windows
<TheNumb> gioans: are you looking for MS SQL alternative?
<gioans> yes
<TheNumb> gioans: You might want to check out MariaDB, PostgreSQL and SQLite
<TheNumb> gioans: do keep in mind they are *similar* to MS SQL.
<gioans> are there not free, i can not íntstall
<p0rt> hello, I'm aving a problem with copying files to other drive. When i copy them to drive formated as ext2/3/4 everything is ok, but when I'm trying to copy something to a msdos formatted pendrive copying is slow (about 2MB/s). What's wrong?
<p0rt> And can I do something to speed up copying?
<auronandace> p0rt: msdos is a type of partition table layout, fat32 and ntsf are filesystems
<p0rt> auronandace, oh, indeed, sorry. I think it's formatted as fat32
<auronandace> p0rt: sorry i can't help, haven't used fat32 in years due to the 4gb max file size limit
<cicle> .
<cicle> hola?
<cicle_> ese
<cicle> gay
<cicle_> calla alpaca
<cicle_> hello?
<shurtagul> hola
<cicle> hola
<cicle_> ese
<Ben64> cicle , cicle_ : don't do that here, this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<cicle_> yolo
<cicle> a quina clase ets?
<cicle_> ben locu
<cicle> sht
<cicle> etse
<Ben64> cicle: stop.
<cicle> calla bubot
<cicle> leu
<cicle> etse
<cicle> locus
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<DJones> cicle: Please don't do that, this channel is for ubuntu support in English only, not general chat
<cicle> etsee
<cicle> jajaja
<cicle> etse
<cicle> keu
<cicle> d
<cicle> d
<alpaca_sida_ekis> ese ubuntu locu
 * Ben64 pokes DJones 
<Torras> n
<Torras> penis
<alpaca_sida_ekis> ben no ploris
<loa> how i can get version of installed qt?
<auronandace> was is the command to launch the software updater app?
<auronandace> what?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<auronandace> no, e graphical app
<Ben64> update-manager
<auronandace> Ben64: thanks
<lvleph> I am trying to install python-glpk, but I get a "Unable to locate package python-glpk" error. But, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/math/python-glpk
<lvleph> !python-glpk
<phrearch> hi
<phrearch> is there something wrong with archive.ubuntu.com? i get these fetch errors: https://paste.kde.org/pxa7zpxec
<Ben64> phrearch: looks like you have a dns issue
<loa> how i can upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04 ?
<Ben64> loa: do you have a reason for that? 14.04 is supported until 2019, 15.04 is supported until January 2016
<loa> hm
<phrearch> Ben64: yea seems like it. probably a docker related issue :(
<Ben64> phrearch: probably not
<loa> how i can add this repository to my ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/~vivnet/+archive/ubuntu/nvenc/+build/7117226
<test__> hello guys
<aunfried> ayy lmao
<Huscurian> Ben64: why is 15.04 supported until 2016 but 14.04 is supported until 2019?  Is there a reason for that?
<Ben64> 14.04 is LTS
<shurtagul> Long term support
<notsure> test
<notsure> it worx
<test__> nice
<Huscurian> Well, that does suck
<Huscurian> I have 15.04 installed.
<Huscurian> No matter.  I'll keep at it until it's phased out.  Then I'll change it to 14.04
<Ben64> doesn't make sense to go backwards
<shurtagul> Itll still work until after that date, you can just update it at anytime
<trijntje> Huscurian: better go to the next lts, 16.04
<Ben64> you go from 15.04 to 15.10, which is released next month, then 16.04 in April, and thats LTS
<Huscurian> Great.  Thought they were cutting it off at 15.04, using 14.04 as LTS then branching out.  I guess I wasn't thinking straight
<ausguy> G'day. I updated some packages last night and it borked my install. I go to login and it boots me back out to the login screen. I think its related to fglrx, in xsession_errors i see an error BAD REQUEST, seemingly related to ATIFGLEXTENSION
<ausguy> Any ideas?
<ausguy> And fglrxinfo returns unable to open display
<ausguy> Can see the graphics card in lspci fine, if that makes a difference
<ausguy> I also ran aticonfig --initial and rebooted
<nhyl> Hello guys, I'm a newbie and after installing nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 15.04 i cant type the Password when i start my pc (whole disk encrypted), i have to go to recovery mode then it works (driver gets loaded after i enter password here) ... so i assume it's the nvidia driver, is there any way to fix this without uninstalling the driver?
<notsure> same here i had to use another kernel
<lvleph> I thought non-LTS were supported for 2 years? That would mean 15.04 is supported until 17.04.
<Ben64> lvleph: 9 months
<lvleph> I guess I was wrong. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<lvleph> Ah after 12.10 they changed that.
<lvleph> I am trying to install python-glpk, but I get a "Unable to locate package python-glpk" error. But, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/math/python-glpk
<researcher123> is it possible to undelete the files from emptied Trash folder?
<lvleph> researcher123, yes and no
<researcher123> lvleph: Yes. How
<anonimouse> Hi, I need help with installing open cv 3
<lvleph> researcher123 http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<lvleph> Make sure you stop writing to disk
<lvleph> stop doing anything infact
<researcher123> lvleph: why NO?
<k1l_> researcher123: not a "one click and all is back" solution. its a lot of work to recover that files and with usage of the system that data might already be overwritten. see extundelete and photorec
<lvleph> researcher123 see k1l_'s response
<lvleph> You are most likely screwed
<AvatarA> ext seems to be way more unforgiving than ntfs
<researcher123> lvleph: thanks
<lvleph> AvatarA how is that?
<anonimouse> Can anyyone help me install opencv
<k1l_> well, if you delete important data once so it comes to the trash and than empty the trash, the data might not be that important.
<trijntje> researcher123: the most important thing is to stop using the PC you want to recover from RIGHT NOW. Go search for solutions from another device
<AvatarA> well in practice, on ntfs I could recover what I needed in more than 75% of cases
<researcher123> trijntje: and why is that
<AvatarA> ext, less than 20%
<researcher123> trijntje: can it hamrm PC
<Ben64> researcher123: so you don't overwrite where the files were
<lvleph> AvatarA and you kept statistics on this?
<AvatarA> at least ext4, don't know about 3 and lower
<k1l_> researcher123: is that system still running where you want to recover the data?
<trijntje> researcher123: because ubuntu will overwrite the empty space where your files used to be. Shut down NOW
<anonimouse> At least,can anyone hear me?
<researcher123> ok.thanks
<k1l_> !details | anonimouse
<lvleph> anonimouse no
<ubottu> anonimouse: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<lvleph> !glpk
<AvatarA> I guess it has something to do with how ext spreads out the data to avoid fragmentation?
<anonimouse> Yeah. Thanks everyone. When i do Cmake i am getting errors.I have posted the error in http://pastebin.com/r0uTrrtc
<anonimouse> ubottu: Yeah. Thanks everyone. When i do Cmake i am getting errors.I have posted the error in http://pastebin.com/r0uTrrtc
<ubottu> anonimouse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> anonimouse: you have alle the depencies that opencv names installed already?
<Huscurian> ubottu: you a bot?
<ubottu> Huscurian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huscurian> Heh...  cool.  I never thought he'd be a bot
<anonimouse> k1l_: Thanks. Let me check again.
<MindSpark> ubottu, you're not an intelligent bot?
<ubottu> MindSpark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huscurian> ubottu: just say hi.
<ubottu> Huscurian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Huscurian> lol
<Ben64> please don't
<samba35> how do i add coustom path to ubuntu or ubuntu-server
 * Huscurian is away
<jokersmile_woo> any advice for how i get my blue function key to work with my blue sound key to adjust my volume. lubuntu 15.04.
<Wug> that's a really good question. does it work in any other linux distros you've tested?
<jokersmile_woo> i haven't tried other distros on this laptop
<jokersmile_woo> the function key works for brightness
<loa> jokersmile_woo, i can give you script on python which you can adopt to ur needs.
<jokersmile_woo> ok
<anonimouse> Can anyone  help me install opencv? When i cmake, i get an error. I have pasted the error here .http://pastebin.com/r0uTrrtc
<loa> jokersmile_woo, http://pastebin.com/9A9G9ygd
<loa> jokersmile_woo, you need find your own codes of fn keys and change path to your keyboard device
<loa> after little change add such script to upstart to run from root
<k1l_> anonimouse: try this: http://stackoverflow.com/a/27347104
<loa> jokersmile_woo, you can use xev to debug
<anonimouse> k1l_: Thanks man. I think it should work. The solution to error is written there. Thanks again.
<jokersmile_woo> loa: thanxs loa i'll work on that.
<somekindarobot> ello, Why is it that when I copy files to my smb share using nautilus I only get about 50 mb/s, while copying files from a windows 8 vm to the same server I get 107 mb/s?
<trijntje> somekindarobot: probably because converting to ntfs uses a lot of cpu
<somekindarobot> hmmm. that's interesting.
<somekindarobot> Just copied a 2 gig file from nautilus to the server, all cores are at about 23%. I don't think the CPU is a problem here. (i7 somethingsomething)
<k1l_> samba is not the fastest
<somekindarobot> Yeah, but its strange that it's really fast when using windows.
<Ben64> somekindarobot: not so strange. windows works fastest on windows' own proprietary stuff
<somekindarobot> I suppose that's true.
<AvatarA> if(client == linux) setSpeed(0.5)
<AvatarA> half joking but microsoft did some shady things like this in the past :)
<cfhowlett> just like OSX works fastest on Apple computers compared to ihackintoshes.
<somekindarobot> hm. Would it be faster if I added it to fstab?
<somekindarobot> Ok. I added it to fstab and now I get 113 mb/s to the share. Awesome!
<ImQ009> Hello. I don't know how on-topic this queston is going to be but I can't seem to be able to figure it out. How do you enable VMWare tools' automatic resize in Ubuntu 15.04?
<ImQ009> Okay, I just changed the resolution to something else and now it started to work, heh
<rafaelcenteio> Is it possible in the command line to do something like: |rm "name of the file" | prompting line to input the name of the file?  In other words I want ot enter a code in which the shell asks me for the name of the file I want to delete.
<rory> rafaelcenteio: while read foo; do echo $foo; done
<rory> rafaelcenteio: try that, and once you see how it works, replace the "echo" with your rm command
<rafaelcenteio> Ok thanks
<rory> Ctrl-D to exit
<rory> ctrl-C *
<Wug> both would probably work
<Wug> rafaelcenteio: make sure you're careful with quotes
<cfhowlett> ImQ009, probably explained in the vmware help menu or on their support site
<rafaelcenteio> thks Wug
<ImQ009> cfhowlett, It is but it wasn't working
<ImQ009> But it is now
<Zephirus> hi, may i ask a question i know the name of some of the best softwares to edit videos in linux, like lightworks and cinelerra, but are those good for giving special effects to the videos, like making images pop up and disappear and making intros, things like that. Or is it better blender?
<rafaelcenteio> rory:  How do I, in the input line, preceed the input with something like: "Name of the file"
<silveringking> my chat quit (i'm zephirus don't know why maybe my username was registered already)
<fabrizziop> hey, I have a question
<fabrizziop> I have two VMs, one using pfSense and one with Ubuntu, in kvm managed with virt-manager
<fabrizziop> they're both using macvtap in bridge mode
<fabrizziop> the ubuntu one can ping both pfsense and other hosts in the network (but not the host, that's normal), and can ping internet hosts
<fabrizziop> but it doesn't have internet acces
<fabrizziop> access
<fabrizziop> what could be the reason?
<test> hello guys just testing
<daleloogn> hello
<cfhowlett> !test | test
<ubottu> test: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<daleloogn> just a chat?
<daleloogn> chatroom?
<cfhowlett> !topic | daleloogn
<ubottu> daleloogn: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<k1l> daleloogn: for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<daleloogn> okay
<Kartagis> I created and split a zipfile and put it on my webserver. however, only the .zip can be seen. any ideas?
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> i just installed ubuntu but my sound is wey too low
<Gnjurac> what to do?
<cfhowlett> !sound | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Gnjurac> i am on lubuntu
<cfhowlett> read the link anyway
<Gnjurac> and when i click volume setings it opens empty terminal
<Guest4827> from where i can get wifi driver for my laptop
<cfhowlett> Guest4827, what driver do you need?
<Guest4827> wireless driver
<cfhowlett> what chipset
<Guest4827> compaq c700
<Guest4827> broadcom
<Gnjurac> ok i have alsa instaled what is controler for alsa called some GUI
<cfhowlett> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest4827> mint
<cfhowlett> !mint | Guest4827,
<ubottu> Guest4827,: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mladoux> having routing issues with my server, routes not picking up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12601660/
<mladoux> just a sec, pasting rt_tables file
<Guest4827> previously i install ubuntu 13.4 but there was some prob like software center cannot updat thats why i reformat my laptop with mint
<mladoux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12601725/
<mladoux> there we go.
<mladoux> only eth0 works
<Gnjurac> what is command for unistall last installed
<mladoux> ubuntu version 14.04 LTS
<Gnjurac> apt-get remove last?
<hateball> Gnjurac: Not quite so easy, you'll have to look in /var/log/apt/history.log and see what you installed, then reverse that
<mladoux> please private message me if you have any ideas, I just realize I have to head out to work, so yeah... I've been working on this all night, so fun day ahead.
<medicijnman> my printer won't accept any print jobs after i replaced the black ink cartridge and aborted a print job using the control panel on the printer itself
<6JTAB4SZ9> Hi all
<medicijnman> my printer model is hp officejet 7410 all-in-one. using google i can only find threads that either try to print using wifi or that complain their printer won't boot anymore
<6JTAB4SZ9> I've a strange problem with my installation and no clues about solving it
<medicijnman> cancel -a and then resending the job with evince does not help either
<6JTAB4SZ9> It happens that - when swiching workspaces - the machine goes under heavy disk I/O and become unresponsive
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, wait this is ONLY with pdf?
<6JTAB4SZ9> seems that it is writing a lot
<6JTAB4SZ9> but I've no clues on what's the real cause
<Mathisen> hmmm why cant i install mysql-server-5.6 ??? " dependencies : mysql-server-core-5.6 (= 5.6.19-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) it will not install
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: i have tried pdf and plain text files and both are still 'pending'
<6JTAB4SZ9> do you have a similar problem?
<6JTAB4SZ9> Ubuntu 15.04
<6JTAB4SZ9> (didn't happen on 13.x and 14.x)
<6JTAB4SZ9> (this 15.04 is an upgraded version based on a previous 14.04 LTS)
<medicijnman> i tried cancel -a and then lpq -a does not list any jobs. so i think it should work if i send a new print job, but oddly it doesn't
<6JTAB4SZ9> hits would be really apreciated
<medicijnman> my distro is xubuntu 14.04
<6JTAB4SZ9> hints would be really apreciated
<medicijnman> hp-doctor is happy with current settings and hp-info does not help much
<medicijnman> sending print jobs with abiword gives me the exact same results. print jobs are listed but status still reads 'pending'
<jeffrey> hello
<jeffrey> is this the chatroom about ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jeffrey, yes.  ask your questions
<jeffrey> ok
<auronandace> !topic | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<medicijnman> lpstat -l does not list any jobs queued for my printer, but the gui panel tells me there are pending jobs
<medicijnman> oh wait. this is interesting:
<medicijnman> Printer Rendering completedhlpr disabled since ma 28 sep 2015 12:07:44 CEST -
<medicijnman> hp-doctor says it is disabled
<6JTAB4SZ9> Is there anyone with 15.04 experiencing my same problem ?
<6JTAB4SZ9> (already googled, tried forums etc. ... with no luck)
<medicijnman> lpc status all
<medicijnman> tofhlpr:
<medicijnman> 	printer is on device 'hp' speed -1
<medicijnman> 	queuing is enabled
<medicijnman> 	printing is disabled
<medicijnman> does anyone know how i can enable printing?
<mladoux> about my question, I'm gonna have to go to work, so I opened a forum thread instead, if you have answers, it's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2296719 -- I'll be checking it at work and when I get home. This way I don't have to worry about missing messages.
<mladoux> I believe I included all the relevant data, but if anything is missing, just ask.
<jeffrey> ok how can i get fonts in firefox to fit so i can see the hole web page
<jeffrey> i useing ubuntu 15.4
<mladoux> jeffrey, you can adjust your zoom with [ctrl]+[+] to zoom in and [ctrl]+[-] to zoom out.
<mladoux> you can also use ctrl+mouse scroll to do the same thing.
<jeffrey> i know that  but how to set it up to stay that way on all web sites
<mladoux> click on the three little bars on the upper right, then go to the content section. Set your defaults there.
<mladoux> if you click the advanced button, you can override web pages.
<jeffrey> ok
<mladoux> you can also set a minimum font size.
<mladoux> hope that helps.
<mladoux> if it's beyond that, no clue.
<jeffrey> be right back to see if that helps
<mladoux> fair warning, adjusting those settings may screw with the layouts of some pages.
<diogenes_> Hello good people.  After installing AMD-Catalyst-15.9 driver for my GFX i get a black screen when switching ttys. I have edited /etc/default/grub to set a different resolution (GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<diogenes_> ). And also tested uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console. I did try switching the GFX driver back and it started working. But i do not want to use that driver. Anyone have any idea how i could fix this?
<diogenes_> i'm using  Ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<diogenes_> \o
<alexbucuresti> hi diogenes_
<diogenes_> Mr alexbucuresti.
<medicijnman> okay guys i fixed my problem. printing was disabled so after enabling printing using system-config-printer it worked!
<auronandace> medicijnman: good stuff, glad you figured it out
<AlexPortable> How can I run a program on startup?
<medicijnman> auronandace: thanks. fortunately it was just a simple setting that needed to be fixed
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: dash > startup
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: i mean from commandline
<jeffrey> did not help that much
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: you can add the command to start the program there
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  crontab -e
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: I'm not logged into the system with a gui
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: oh ok, add it to ~/.profile then
<AlexPortable> MonkeyDust: what does that do?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  type it and read the instructions
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: will the program also run when I don't login?
<EriC^^> if you want it to run after you login as your user
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: no
<AlexPortable> I want it to run on system boot
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: as your user?
<AlexPortable> yes
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: ok, type crontab -e and add it as @reboot /path/to/command as MonkeyDust suggested
<AlexPortable> crontab -e -u UserName
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  sudo crontab -e if the command requires root
<AlexPortable> or @reboot sudo -u username ?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  type crontab -e and read
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: if you want it to run as your user then just @reboot /path/to/command
<diogenes_> Hello good people.  After installing AMD-Catalyst-15.9 driver for my GFX i get a black screen when switching ttys. I have edited /etc/default/grub to set a different resolution (GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<diogenes_> ). And also tested uncommenting GRUB_TERMINAL=console. I did try switching the GFX driver back and it started working. But i do not want to use that driver. Anyone have any idea how i could fix this?
<lexflex> hi
<AlexPortable> crontab -e isn't working
<AlexPortable> I added: @reboot program
<AlexPortable> (program is the name i normally type to run the program)
<lexflex> I highly suspect my ISP is blocking https access to imgur.com. How could I diagnose this and see if this is the case or not, i.e. find out where the block happnes?
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: try adding the full path
<lexflex> Chatting with a customer service agent right now but he's rattling on about DNS which is silly because i can access http://imgur.com just fine. they seem to block https though
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: how can i find the full path?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  then you're typing the wrong syntax, or you need root privileges ... use  sudo crontab -e to that end
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: type which <program>
<AlexPortable> lexflex: traceroute ?
<AlexPortable> @reboot /usr/local/bin/program
<AlexPortable> i doubt it need root privileges
<diogenes_> depends who's crontab i guess?
<AlexPortable> still not working
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: can you run it as your user in the terminal?
<AlexPortable> yes
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: ok, add @reboot /usr/local/bin/program > /tmp/cron.log 2>&1
<EriC^^> then check /tmp/cron.log to see the output
<AlexPortable>  /usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory
<akik> lexflex: you can test ssl connections with openssl s_client
<akik> lexflex: openssl s_client -connect imgur.com:443
<AlexPortable> EriC^^:  /usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory
<akik> AlexPortable: i got the same error about missing 'node'. i symlinked it from /usr/bin/nodejs
<j0sh1> kool
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: ok type echo $PATH as your user
<j0sh1> sudo rm /system32
<AlexPortable>  /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/local/games:/usr/games
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: apperently the program starts with: node /usr/local/bin/program
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: but if I add it as a cronjob, how can I stop it easily?
<__marco> Hello. I have a problem with some package that I created. The packages are two, one is qemu with support to vde and the second is a package that depends on that specific version of qemu
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: it depends on the program if it's a daemon and expects something or maybe you can just run kill <program> to ask it to stop
<AlexPortable> arguments must be process or job IDs
<__marco> if I try to install the second, I get the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AlexPortable>  /usr/local/bin/program: no process found
<__marco>  virtualbricks : Depends: qemu (= 2.0.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1.3vde1)
<AlexPortable> akik: well i prefer not to make symlinks
<MonkeyDust> __marco  try in #ubuntu-app-devel
<__marco> MonkeyDust: thanks
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: you need to add your PATH to cron
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: try using bash -lc "/usr/local/bin/program > /tmp/cron.log 2>&1"
<EriC^^> so it sources your ~/.profile
<AlexPortable> hmm wouldn't it be easier to make a /etc/init.d/ btw?
<AlexPortable> or is that not recommended?
<EriC^^> it depends what the program does i guess
<AlexPortable> irc bnc
<lexflex> akik: I get CONNECTED(00000003)
<AlexPortable> hmm now it works but gives an error
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: what's the error? it seems fine to run a bnc this way
<AlexPortable> when is it not fine to run a bnc this way?
<AlexPortable> bnc -> program
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: i think it depends on whether you want to turn it off or on or want special features this has some info about it http://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon
<T3DYz> Anyone have anything fun to do with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> T3DYz, this is support for solving problems.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<T3DYz> I would have thought an ubuntu group would have been pretty open. Ok
<akik> lexflex: and nothing else?
<lexflex> akik: no
<akik> i guess it's not working then. i'll paste a bit from the beginning to pastebin
<akik> lexflex: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=BghYKQhM
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: thanks
<lexflex> akik: yeah i'm not seeing any of that
<AlexPortable> EriC^^: well is it hard to turn off via htop?
<lexflex> the ISP tech support is making me reset my router and other bullshit. even though in their forum there's 20 people with the same problem. yeah sure, it's probably my router!
<akik> lexflex: that's the way it is. everyone treated the same way
<akik> AlexPortable: here's some more info http://stackoverflow.com/a/18130296 . you can use update-alternatives to create the symlink
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: np, no it should be easy
<krux_> ahoy
<EriC^^> AlexPortable: you can press k over the process then select SIGTERM and press enter
<akik> lexflex: what do you get if you ask $ host imgur.com ?
<akik> i get imgur.com has address 23.235.43.193
<lexflex> akik: now it suddenly started working again
<akik> woah
<maggots> any cool useful console app i haven heard of?
<shoaib> hi where are program executables saved in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> shoaib: mostly in /usr/bin
<geirha> maggots: task
<maggots> geirha what does that do?
<shoaib> i cant find tor, if i open it in terminal it says tor is already running, in programs i cant find tor
<test__> test
<test__> test2
<tom4U> what is going on/
<dbkaplun> maggots: https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<tom4U> slap... what is it?
<k1l> !tor | shoaib
<ubottu> shoaib: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<geirha> maggots: lets you manage a todo list
<maggots> looks cool i have vim installed but useless as you need a proper keyboard
<lehzm> Is there something equivalent to microsoft's event viewer in ubuntu?
<maggots> will git install on ubuntu-touch flashed in write mode?
<AlexPortable> lehzm: /var/log/
<k1l> maggots: you know #ubuntu-touch is the right channel for that :)
<maggots> yes, but not much chat going on over on that irc
<maggots> sure i'll try it an see
<maggots> yep it works
<lehzm> AlexPortable: thanks
<maggots> i must try that slap editor look cool
<test__> test
<MonkeyDust> test__  it works, we see you
<DJones> !test > test__
<ubottu> test__, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> test__, just like last time ...
<Ragazzo-Roma> Hello gays
<Ragazzo-Roma> Oh sorry Hello Guys
 * cfhowlett prepares to /ignore another joker
<BluesKaj> infantile sense of humour
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, yep.  and then the nick change ... very slick ...
<MonkeyDust> an experienced joker
<cfhowlett> unlike in xchat, the /ignore function in hexchat works perfectly.
<BluesKaj> not a kickable offence to lack talent, only if the childish conduct persisists, IMO
<lvleph> Anyone have any idea why apt-get says  it is unable to find python-glpk even though it is in the repos?
<EriC^^> !info python-glpk
<ubottu> python-glpk (source: python-glpk): Python bindings to the GNU Linear Programming Kit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.52-1.1 (vivid), package size 65 kB, installed size 447 kB
<EriC^^> lvleph: is the universe repo enabled?
<cfhowlett> lvleph, enable the uni repo
<lvleph> let me check EriC^^
<auronandace> lvleph: have you done a sudo apt-get update too?
<lvleph> weird!? Don't know how it got disabled but....
<lvleph> Thanks EriC^^
<cfhowlett> it's not enabled by default iirc
<EriC^^> lvleph: no problem
<lvleph> I normally enable them all, but I guess I forgot.
<lvleph> lol no module name glpk
<lvleph> I must have screwed up my PYTHONPATH
<auronandace> lvleph: did you have a python shell open while you installed the module?
<lvleph> no auronandace, but apparently it is cause by something in fenics-dev, because no problems before sourcing that. Unfortunately, I can't pip install glpk, so...
<lvleph> auronandace I will just use a different version of fenics which is offered from a ppa.
<auronandace> lvleph: as long as you realise we can't support ppas here
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> i want to run a 32bit app
<Gnjurac> on my 64bit ubuntu
<Gnjurac> but have problem
<Gnjurac> when i do ./app it seys it dosent exist
<Gnjurac> ~/Games/RunningWithRifles$ file rwr_game
<Gnjurac> rwr_game: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (GNU/Linux), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=1ef75f0deb28e18f3516481f22bb1dcc996195a8, stripped
<lvleph> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454253/how-to-run-32-bit-app-in-ubuntu-64-bit Gnjurac
<Gnjurac> what dependecis libs i need to install
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> hello
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> i still not able to make work xvba on ubuntu.. with my apu fx7500
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> https://dpaste.de/YgCb
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> roko__@Lenovo-Z50-75 ~> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/xvba_drv_video.so
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> the file exist
<Gnjurac> lvleph:  shoud i use answer
<MonkeyDust> !find xvba
<ubottu> Found: xvba-va-driver
<Gnjurac> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<ROKO__> MonkeyDust i have installed package
<ROKO__> but take a look my paste
<ROKO__> https://dpaste.de/cqLB another log from mpv player
<ROKO__> unknown libva error
<ROKO__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1442921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442921 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu-Proposed Catalyst fglrx* 2:15.200 missing link to fglrx_drv_video.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bindi> why is there no click to scroll?
<taime1> Hi. Is there any way to verify that deja-dup is actually backing up according to schedule? I've searched and cannot find answers or information regarding logs.
<absklb> how do i enable sslv2 iin my opensssl?
<Enaell> hi guys ! i've got a problem :(
<absklb> good.
<Enaell> not exactly..
<cfhowlett> !help } ena
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !help | Enaell
<ubottu> Enaell: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gnjurac> f i installed like zilion libs
<rafaelcenteio> How do I make a script that opens the terminal and executes this script: while read foo; do rm $foo.*; done; exit ?
<Enaell> sorrrry, so i begin :  my user password on Ubuntu 14.04.3 has changed . The fact is that, I don't know why it has changed : i didn't asked him to do it. So i would like to know how i can change it..
<cfhowlett> Enaell, does someone else use your computer?
<absklb> rafaelcenteio: you write a bish script. you dont neet to open a terminal.
<Enaell> cfhowlett : nope i'm the only one. maybe i changed myself but i don't remember, idk
<absklb> bash
<rafaelcenteio> absklb: how?
<cfhowlett> Enaell, you did it.
<cfhowlett> !password | Enaell
<ubottu> Enaell: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<absklb> rafaelcenteio: create a new text file write on top #/bin/bash below write your code save. chmod +x file and then ./file
<Enaell> cfhowlett : yeah but when i try to do "passwd" and change my UNIX password, i doesn't work
<absklb> rafaelcenteio: for more info and better scripting practice visit tldp.org bash script section
<cfhowlett> "unix"?  we're using linux here.  don't know about you, though
<hateball> cfhowlett: running passwd prompts you for unix password ;)
<cfhowlett> !!! dang.  "I learned something today!"
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<absklb> :-)
<Enaell> hateball : on recovery mode, when i do the "passwd" command it says me "enter the new UNIX password" so..
<hateball> Enaell: Yes, and that's working as intended
<Gnjurac> can somone help me after istalling zilion i 32libs i now get this error
<Gnjurac> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/r600_dri.so
<Gnjurac> libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/korisnik/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<rafaelcenteio> absklb: But will it be, interactive? I mean, I want something to prompt so that I can write the name of thre file to be removed
<Enaell> hateball : nope, i when i change it it says "manipulation error"
<Gnjurac> on fedora it worked out of box too on porteus
<hateball> Enaell: What is the exact command you're running?
<hateball> Enaell: As you are root in recovery console, you have to run "passwd <your username here>" and not just passwd. In case you missed that
<Enaell> hateball : "passwd mysessionusername", and it still doesn't work
<cfhowlett> Enaell, you SESSION user name?
<cfhowlett> Not your installed user account name??
<Enaell> cfhowlett : i do "passwd naell", that's my session name
<cfhowlett> Enaell, is that the name of your account on your installed ubuntu??
<Enaell> cfhowlett : sorry i don't understand o,o
<cfhowlett> Enaell, 1.  did you install ubuntu to the hard driver?
<Enaell> cfhowlett : yep, i partitioned my HD
<cfhowlett> NOT what I asked.  did you actually INSTALL ubuntu to the HD?
<cfhowlett> because you keep talking about session-name and username being different ...
<lvleph> Can someone point me in the correct direction to configure my system to use 1920x1080 system wide instead of attempting to use the unreadable 4k?
<lvleph> Mostly it seems that I need it for lightdm
<cfhowlett> lvleph, you're talking about at login or grub?
<parapan> hi fellows, I setup a ssh server, changed the default port, is working from inside the network, but not from outside via internet; new port is open and forwarded from ext to internal machine ....I m using putty to connect to external IP of the server ....
<MonkeyDust> lvleph  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<lvleph> I have it for grub already. xrandr is only during the user session
<lvleph> xorg.conf?
<Gnjurac> can somone help me
<Gnjurac> i am trying to run Running with Rifles game
<lvleph> well and plymouth but I am not too worried about that.
<telchar>  /join #openshift
<telchar> sorry.
<Gnjurac> on Fedora it worked and on Porteus it works too just here after istalling zilion i383 libs it still dosent work
<parapan_> ?
<Gnjurac> i get some error
<Gnjurac>  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose ./launch_game
<Gnjurac> libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dri/tls/r600_dri.so
<Gnjurac> libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/korisnik/.drirc: No such file or directory.
<Gnjurac> probbably need some more libs or somting
<Gnjurac> any sugestions?
<EriC^^> Gnjurac: try locate .drirc
<Gnjurac> then i tupe  locate.drirc nothing hepends
<Gnjurac> just gives me another line
<Gnjurac> meybe i need radeon i383 libs
<Gnjurac> open ones
<EriC^^> !find drirc
<ubottu> Package/file drirc does not exist in vivid
<Gnjurac> so
<Gnjurac> what to do
<EriC^^> Gnurdux: it looks like it's looking for a user config in your home dir
<Gnjurac> ye i know
<EriC^^> which program are you trying to run?
<Gnjurac> running with rifles game
<Gnjurac> it worked on Fedora64 and it worked on Porteus 32bit
<Gnjurac> but its 32bit program
<MonkeyDust> Gnjurac  spare the enter key
<EriC^^> ok
<Gnjurac> i started it then it cryed error about missing libs so i instaled like 30 i386 libs and now he stoped crying about libs
<ubuanti> hi everybody
<Gnjurac> so any suggestion
<Gnjurac> is ther some option at least to unistall last 50 shit libs i installd like somting apt-get remove last
<ubuanti> I want to share my laptop internet with smartphone , I installed KDE network manager , but after adjusting it , should press OK key, but it is not possible it is gray and I can't click on it
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I want to make a script in which I can manually insert the name of the file to be removed. I was doing this: while read foo; do rm $foo.*; done . But it only works when I type it directly in the terminal. In other words I want something that can give me the ability to interactively type the name of the file, while only double-clicking the file with the script.
<badbodh> Gnjurac: poor choice of words. and you can use "apt-get autoremove" to get rid of orphaned libs. also view your apt log in /var/log/apt
<badbodh> log = history
<Pici> rafaelcenteio: perhaps zentiy is what you're looking for? http://www.linux.org/threads/zenity-gui-for-shell-scripts.5567/
<badbodh> ubuanti: if you have an android, check your phone settings for "USB internet" or something
<rafaelcenteio> Pici: Thanks. Perhaps it does the job. But If only I could do a script that when executed it opens a simple terminal to put the name of the file would be enough. Any help would be appreciated.
<ash_work> how do you list the latest version for a package available for your system? apt-cache?
<Gnjurac> f i will restall whole
<Gnjurac> stupit ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ash_work, apt-cache policy
<ash_work> cfhowlett: thanks
<MonkeyDust> ash_work  apt-cache show  for more details
<cfhowlett> happy2help!  ash_work
<ash_work> MonkeyDust: actually, show didn't tell me the vesion information :{
<parapan> anyone can support a ssh issue ?
<MonkeyDust> parapan  ask and wait
<teward> parapan: depends on the issue, what's up with SSH?
<parapan> I try using putty to connect from win via internet to an internal machine with ssh server
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<parapan> it's working from inside the network ...it;s NOT working from outside network ..
<Iomegahdd> .
<parapan> the router has the port forwarded to internal network ....but I keep receiving the error ..network connection error
<parapan> what else can I do ?
<ash_work> parapan: maybe try ##networking
<parapan> anyone ?
<parapan> the channel ?
<MonkeyDust> parapan  i was thinking the same thing, not sure if that's even for this channel
<parapan> MonkeyDust: well - the server is ubuntu 14 ..so I was thinking into this channel
<cfhowlett> !server | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ash_work> parapan: it's likely not a problem rooted in the OS; this is a network configuration issue.
<ash_work> parapan: I'm not trying to shew you away; I'm just saying, you'll probably get more/better help in ##networking
<absklb> rafaelcenteio: you have to make it interacttiv. more help in #bash
<Huscurian> All right.  I got a problem.
<Huscurian> I have already installed Ubuntu, went to the boot screen where Windows and Ubuntu showed up.
<rafaelcenteio> absklb: thanks.
<Huscurian> I checked Ubuntu and it said that the application was missng or corrupt.  \wubuilder.mbr is the missing file.
<cfhowlett> Huscurian, wubi.  shame on you.
<cfhowlett> !wubi | Huscurian
<ubottu> Huscurian: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Huscurian> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> Huscurian, option 1: a proper dual-boot        option 2: windows + virtualbox + ubuntu   option 3: ubuntu _ virtualbox + windows
<ash_work> Huscurian: for ! for yourself /msg ubottu
<Gambit__> hello
<ash_work> option 2 is popular
<ash_work> :)
<Gambit__> I'm trying to sort out some funkyness with LIO iSCSI. Does anybody have any experience, or could point me to the right channel? I've not found an irc channel for them listed anywhere
<Gambit__> Nobody?
<cfhowlett> !patience | Gambit__
<ubottu> Gambit__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Huscurian> The bot is missing the link for automate.  It doesn't work anymore and retrieves a 404 error
<Huscurian> Just wanted to let #ubuntu OPs know.
<Pici> Huscurian: thanks, I'll take a look.
<Saulo-> !Seen quyen2
 * Huscurian is away (reason: school)
<raanst> Hello
<Gambit__> Hullo
<raanst> Anybody have problems with two video cards (Intel + AMD) on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hybrid graphics ?
<raanst> Yes
<axwhy> what is linqpad equivalent in ubuntu?
<genii> raanst: The problem is each card wants to use a different libgl/mesa library
<BluesKaj> raanst,  dunno much about intel/amd ,.more familiar with intel/nvidia
<raanst> Okay, for this moment I use Windows 10, but I search for fast OS with huge stability and clickable settings
<MonkeyDust> raanst  wrong channel
<raanst> So, maybe I turn off the AMD card and use a Intel card?
<cfhowlett> raanst, so you haven't even tried?
<plugyn> Hi, is fstab not in xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> plugyn, open a terminal:   locate fstab
<plugyn> thanks. sorry i guess it was a dumb question :/
<pbx> plugyn, don't worry, if you actually ask a dumb question, somebody will tell you it was dumb, and then somebody else will tell that person to be nicer
<plugyn> ;p
<plugyn> yeah i'm just kinda new to it, i thought it was a folder so i was looking in the wrong place.
<plugyn> right now i'm trying to figure out how to auto mount my drives on boot lol
<Gambit__> Could anyone point me to somewhere where I may be able to get some help with an iscsi issue? Unfortunately I've only found one empty channel...
<Gambit__> plugyn, check out the docs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<plugyn> thanks Gambit_ =)
<highdivr> |-}
<Gambit__> Also, if you're using LVM, you'll need to get the UUIDs via lvm itself rather than via the usual route
<plugyn> alright
<Gambit__> ...or just use the direct paths to the virtual blocks in dev
<ubuntu797> I am trying to use Gnome-flashback on Ubuntu 15.04
<ubuntu797> but after I apt-get install the package and log out I can't find this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/1n11O.png
<ubuntu797> That button isn't there
<ubuntu797> How do I switch desktop environments on Ubuntu 15.04
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu797  try restart
<Tobias4X> ubuntu797: install the one you want and select it from the login screen
<ubuntu797> there is no button on the login screen to select from
<ubuntu797> I'll try a restart
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu797  maybe it appears after a restart
<ubuntu797> MonkeyDust: I'm trying that now
<ubuntu797> MonkeyDust: It will take 5 minutes to boot though
<ash_work> cfhowlett: so, erm... I figured if apt-cache policy lists something like x.x.x-0ubuntu0.xx.xx.x 0 should something like apt-get install packagename-x.x.x-0ubuntu0.xx.xx.x work?
<ubuntu797> MonkeyDust: Rebooted, still no button
<ioria> ubuntu797, with which command did you install gnome-flashback ?
<ubuntu797> ioria: sudo apt-get install gnome-flashback
<ioria> ubuntu797, try gnome-session-flashback indicator-applet-appmenu
<ash_work> oh, you need an "="
<zombie-> Digite @Series para minha lista de 336 arquivos (90.9GB) atualizada em 18/07/15. Enviando: 0/10. Na fila: 0/50. Upstream: 0B/s. Servido: 0 (0B). Ligado: 31m. FinchServ 3.53
<ubuntu797> ioria: Trying that now
<MonkeyDust> !br | zombie-
<ubottu> zombie-: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Callek> So I am on vivid, and looking for an h264 plugin for gstreamer0.10
<Callek> I thought it was gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg but thats not available
<ubuntu797> ioria: It worked!!!
<ubuntu797> ioria: I had the wrong package I guess
<ubuntu797> ioria: Thanks for the help!
<ioria> ubuntu797, no problem daddy !
<highdivr> |-}
 * jan_ koko
<zombie-> Digite @Series para minha lista de 336 arquivos (90.9GB) atualizada em 18/07/15. Enviando: 0/10. Na fila: 0/50. Upstream: 0B/s. Servido: 0 (0B). Ligado: 1h 1m. FinchServ 3.53
<amcsi_work> what attribute would you use on HTML tags to solely document them?
<HackSmash> how would i capture what chromium is sending to a www page form i am 'submit'ing
<scuba323> amcsi_work: like comments?
<amcsi_work> scuba323, but I want them as HTML attributes
<scuba323> <!-- comments go here -->
<amcsi_work> to be easy to spot in Chrome Developer tools
<amcsi_work> because I have a lot of html tags that look similar and I want to differentiate them
<amcsi_work> this is for email html
<scuba323> view-source:   will syntax highlight then automatically. as well as Firefox source
<C_minus> Ubuntu 14.04 is stuck on the boot splash (5 dots). Recently I did resize Win7 and Ubuntu partitions, but it had booted into both successfully since then.
<Pici> amcsi_work: This is probably a better question for #html
<C_minus> any idas for ubuntu hanging on the boot spash screen??
<amcsi_work> Pici, I thought I was in the #html channel, lol
<jpds> C_minus: Boot it into recovery mode?
<ioria> C_minus, or press ESC
<C_minus> jpds i can get to recovery mode. ioria, esc does nothing.
<ioria> C_minus, if you press shift right after the bios screen, you don't get a grub menu ?
<C_minus> ioria I always get the GRUB menu.
<ioria> C_minus, try recovery , update-grub , and maybe remount rw and reinstall grub,   or you did something with video driver ?
<C_minus> nope. no changes to video. i don't know how to do that stuff.
<C_minus> With the bootable installer stick, is it possible to install Ubuntu over the previous isntallation without overwriting ALL files?
<ioria> C_minus, why don't you try recovery ?
<C_minus> ioria recovery how exactly? that GRUB stuff you were talking about?
<C_minus> i don't know how, fairly limited time-wise also.
<ioria> C_minus, yes, Advanced
<ioria> C_minus, and drop to Root shell
<C_minus> so i'm better off just installing fresh and cutting my losses. not so much data to lose, backed up recently.
<BluesKaj> C_minus,  only if you have separate / and /home partitions and install the OS to ? and set the mountpoint for /home in the manual partitioner
<BluesKaj>  install the OS to /
<ioria> C_minus,    it depends on your layout, but generally is  : mount -o remount,rw / sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<ioria> C_minus,    and update-grub
<C_minus> ioria thanks I appreciate it, but I'm just cutting my losses and reinstalling fresh.
<ioria> C_minus,    ok
<Kinoko> luksClose is not able to umount disk. device is busy. any suggestion?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: do you have a terminal open with it as the cwd?
<bindi> so, it's the year 2015, why is there no checkbox for mouse acceleration? why is there no gui for changing scrollwheel "size"? why is there no mousewheel click to scroll..
<Jaglor> Check for any running processes that may be using it?  Even a shell prompt at that directory keeps it open.
<Kinoko> Eric^^ cwd . i don't know what is cwd
<EriC^^> current working directory
<jorge> huuu
<EriC^^> user@host:cwd$
<Kinoko> Eric^^ the unix is saying on all pages, linux manpages too : >> cryptsetup luksClose partition_disk or /dev/mapper/partition_disk<< but is busy and was umounted
<Kinoko> but the disk.img is not closed
<Kinoko> i need reboot to umount?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: what are you trying to do?
<Kinoko> EriC^^ i see this problem on the web on year 2005...
<Kinoko> untill today?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i use xprivacy in android with root, i discovered games runnind the su silently, captured by xprivacy app,
<Kinoko> i discovered too that google delete files in sdcard
<Kinoko> in a encrypted container the will delete nope anymore
<Kinoko> in a encrypted container thye will delete nope anymore
<Kinoko> they
<bazhang> Kinoko, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> try a chat channel for that Kinoko
<bazhang> like #ubuntu-offtopic Kinoko
<Pici> Or maybe some android channel
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i found a cryptsetup android posix that works iddentically like unix to create encrypted disk image files , but the problem is that they are like linu. are not umounting if i won'treboot
<bazhang> !ot | Kinoko
<ubottu> Kinoko: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kinoko> ubottu GOTOHELL
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support ONLY Kinoko
<Kinoko> Eric^^ how to resolve luksClose in Ubuntu
<Kinoko> error: device is busy unable to umount /dev/mapper/luks.disk how to resolve luksClose in Ubuntu?
<redKnecht> quit
<Kinoko> losetup -d ?
<maggots> need help installing phantomjs on ubuntu
<Kinoko> http://lglinux.blogspot.com.br/2007/09/encrypted-partitions.html
<MonkeyDust> !find phantomjs
<ubottu> Found: phantomjs
<maggots> npm wont install it for me so.....
<Kinoko> This: >>unmount: sudo umount /media/crypto sudo cryptsetup luksClose crypto sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 << is Another lie
<maggots> also whats the channel for raaspberrpi or do they have one?
<Kinoko> ubottu: this >> unmount: sudo umount /media/crypto sudo cryptsetup luksClose crypto sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0 << WORKS ON UBUNTU AND ANDROID MY DIAR
<CodeChris> maggots: type /list to search for channels
<EriC^^> !alis | maggots
<ubottu> maggots: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Kinoko> ubottu: THESE COMMANDS ON THIS >>http://lglinux.blogspot.com.br/2007/09/encrypted-partitions.html<< WORKS EQUALLY IN ANDROID AND UBUNTU TOO MI KINDIE
<ubottu> Kinoko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Kinoko: did you unmount it first?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: type mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kinoko> Eric^^ Y
<mario-storto> ciao
<Kinoko> Eric^^ what is the purpose of your suggestion?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: to see if it's mounted
<mario-storto> come ti chiami
<EriC^^> !es | mario-storto
<ubottu> mario-storto: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> !it | mario-storto
<ubottu> mario-storto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Kinoko> Eric^^ it's umounted but the luksClose are not ending only to the next reboot
<EriC^^> Kinoko: ok, give the link please
<Kinoko> Eric^^ what link??
<EriC^^> run mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Kinoko> i won't bot commands with my antigogle phone
<EriC^^> it should give a link
<mario-storto> sono nuovo
<Kinoko> i won't bot commands with my antigogle phone
<mario-storto> non so come funziona  xchat
<auronandace> Kinoko: google has nothing to do with what he is asking you to do
<Kinoko> Eric^^ the gogle are waiting the first oportunity to kill my phone. AGAIN
<EriC^^> lol
<mario-storto> no speak eng
<Kinoko> SORRY BUT I WON'T BOT COMMANDS
<EriC^^> mario-storto: /join #ubuntu-it
<EriC^^> Kinoko: ok, what's the name of the dir where it was mounted to?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ /mnt/sdcard
<CodeChris> bot commands?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: type grep /mnt/sdcard /proc/mounts
<Kinoko> CodeChris: my antigogle phone is being monitored by some u.f.o.thing to prevent thr phone turns back ubuntu again
<nicomachus> ......
<Jaglor> wow, thanks EriC^^ I've never seen termbin before, that's pretty cool!
<EriC^^> lol
<Kinoko> Eric^^ is umounted
<EriC^^> Jaglor: yeah it's awesome :D
<AdmirZatega> Hi
<EriC^^> Kinoko: the command returns nothing?
<octavian> cannot see content of a dvd on ubuntu 14.04. Tried on windows and it works
<Kinoko> CodeChris: i found games running su silently in my phone. while i still not gain control of MY PHONE i won't pass bot ssh commands for they learn free
<Guest36628> any help?
<ioria> octanium, do you have libdvdread4 installed ?
<CodeChris> it's only termbin.com but fair enough
<auronandace> Kinoko: what on earth are you talking about?
<ioria> octavian, do you have libdvdread4 installed ?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ blkid is returning the uuid of the loop in /dev/mapper
<Guest36628> ioria: I don't think so
<Guest36628> ioria: it's a dvd burned by me under linux
<Guest36628> udner windows*
<Guest36628> just pics and vids
<akazaki> Is it possible to extend or remove the timeout for NetworkManager dispatcher service in Ubuntu 14.04?
<ioria> Guest36628, ok... you can install ubuntu-restricted-extras    or simply libdvdread4   and then run  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<EriC^^> Kinoko: try to see if there are any open files with lsof | grep /mnt/sdcard
<Guest36628> ioria: checked and it's installed
<korsakof_> EriC^^: thanks for termbin and your dedication.
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i tried ... nothing found ... every cleart
<ioria> Guest36628, ubuntu-restricted-extras    or libdvdread4   ?
<Guest36628> ioria: libdvdread4
<brunchbb> Has anyone had a problem with shutdown...The GUI shutdown will shutdown but the restart
<brunchbb> then*
<ioria> Guest36628, did you run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh  in terminal ?
<Guest36628> ioria: yep
<Kinoko> Eric^^ the same problem of luksClose are in another linuxes  https://www.google.com.br/search?q=haw+to+force+luksClose+to+umount+disk&oq=haw+to+force+luksClose+to+umount+disk&aqs=chrome..69i57.12015j0j1&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8#q=+luksClose+to+unmount+disk
<Guest36628> ioria: maybe a restart is needed
<ioria> Guest36628, try  otherwise there are issue with formats or setregion  code
<Kinoko> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=haw+to+force+luksClose+to+umount+disk&oq=haw+to+force+luksClose+to+umount+disk&aqs=chrome..69i57.12015j0j1&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=0&ie=UTF-8#q=luksClose+is+busy
<negev> hello, if i remove systemd packages from a 14.04 box will it break?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: i see
<auronandace> Kinoko: i thought you wanted to say away from google...
<EriC^^> Kinoko: are the files still visible if you ls /mountpoint ?
<Kinoko> auronandace: i am anonymous in search with cleaned links redirections. so...
<intisarmuhtadee> dpkg systems?
<Kinoko> +_+
<auronandace> Kinoko: why not use duckduckgo if you are so worried about google?
<Kinoko> auronandace: please i hate trackers... i am still searching a way to open links from duckduckgo in the same page without trackers
<bazhang> Kinoko, please stop with the offtopic
<Kinoko> auronandace: i found a way to skip link trackerism in duckduckgo only when opening links in a new tab
<EriC^^> Kinoko: did you try ls /mountpoint?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ Y
<pHuNk3r5> what's the best way for me to get network connect working for my juniper vpn?
<EriC^^> Kinoko: any files?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ Only the normal partitions
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | pHuNk3r5
<ubottu> pHuNk3r5: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<EriC^^> Kinoko: so the encrypted files aren't there
<kazumi-kun> hey guys, does any one know how to change the login background on ubuntu mate by command line
<EriC^^> Kinoko: try dmsetup ls
<lotuspsychje> kazumi-kun: maybe ask in #ubuntu-mate channel?
<kazumi-kun> ok no worries
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i still haven't found dmsetup good idea. i will try search some dmsetup for my antigogle phone. may this will work
<EriC^^> Kinoko: try sudo vgchange -a n
<EriC^^> then crypsetup luksClose
<Kinoko> Eric^^ vgchange i still  haven't too Lamentable. gogle works to us be android FROM THEM
<pHuNk3r5> lotuspsychje, I don't think that's applicable to the juniper vpn
<Kinoko> BYE! THANX
<LiENUS> anyone able to successfully use opensc with firefox? when i load the module it just crashes firefox
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i tried cryptsetup luksClose it says that the /device/mapper/disk is busy
<EriC^^> did you try sudo vgchange -a n?
<Kinoko> Eric^^ i have not vgchange binary but i will search any.
<korsakof_> Kinoko: Maybe asking dm-crypt mailing list could help.. dm-crypt@saout.de
<lotuspsychje> pHuNk3r5: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/450369/how-to-install-juniper-vpn-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<ioria> !info  pcscd
<ubottu> pcscd (source: pcsc-lite): Middleware to access a smart card using PC/SC (daemon side). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.11-3ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 211 kB
<korsakof_> Kinoko: https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup
<Kinoko> korsakof_: i believe they wo'nt answer alegging problem on my compilation
<pHuNk3r5> lotuspsychje, it's okay I'm on 15.04 and found this https://cis.technion.ac.il/en/central-services/communication/install-juniper-ubuntu/
<pHuNk3r5> thanks anyway :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | pHuNk3r5
<ubottu> pHuNk3r5: Glad you made it! :-)
<Kinoko> korsakof_: or kernel problem
<Kinoko> but all the linux have this same problem?
<Kinoko> i will try find vgchage and dmsetup
<korsakof_> Kinoko: your previous google search suggests it...
<Kinoko> korsakof_: suggests what? lies of course
<tester55> hello, is there a way to remove items from Gnome's Frequent Apps list?
<lotuspsychje> test12345: wich version of ubuntu are you on?
<Kinoko> korsakof_: http://lglinux.blogspot.com.br/2007/09/encrypted-partitions.html repair on umount section of this page
<lotuspsychje> tester55: ^
<korsakof_> the search "luksClose is busy" hits on debian, ubuntu, fedora, redhat, opensuse...
<tester55> I am using gnome3
<lotuspsychje> tester55: ubuntu-gnome?
<tester55> so not unity.
<MonkeyDust> tester55  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<Kinoko> korsakof_: i tied cryptsetup luksClose mydev and cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/mydev ... Busy
<tester55> Debian GNU/Linux stretch/sid
<U14to15> Hi, any advice how to install audio drivers on Ubuntu15? (asus motherboard with integrated audio)
<jpds> Kinoko: sudo dmsetup ls --tree
<lotuspsychje> !sound | U14to15
<ubottu> U14to15: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jpds> Kinoko: Find out what sits under the LUKS volume
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: did you enable internet cable + updates during setup>?
<Kinoko> jpds: nothing...
<U14to15> no sound.. and now even the icon for adjusting volume has disappeared
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: checked additional drivers section?
<U14to15> yes. updating while installing
<Kinoko> jpds: i have not dmsetup for arm
<korsakof_> Kinoko: I don't dm-crypt. I'm sticking with truecrypt 7.1a. But your issue same to apply to many distro, so asking the cryptsetup teams should be a good idea..
<U14to15> Volume applet - is gone as the 'instructions' recommend reinstall this and that.. and  ..
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: what does sudo lshw -C sound show behind driver=
<U14to15> There are no additional drivers to select from. How/what shoud I do to get them there?
<Kinoko> korsakof_: i have not truecrypt for arm
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: sudo lshw -C sound please
<timbozeman> for my work computer, should I be doing everyday tasks with an administrator account type? I know on windows you should use a non-admin account, but does that apply since there's a password for root?
<timbozeman> for security best practices
<lotuspsychje> !root | timbozeman
<ubottu> timbozeman: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lotuspsychje> tester55: you can also join #ubuntu-gnome
<U14to15> LSHW: description:Multimedia: NVidia &  Audio device/FCH Azalia Controller/asus.. and detail.
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: does it show driver=
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: something like: configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=64
<Kinoko> ubottu: YOU ARE A BOT . NOT A INTELLIGENT HUMAN HOW YOU SUGGEST HUMAN THINGS?
<ubottu> Kinoko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> Kinoko: please stop that stuff
<U14to15> There is no word driver mentined in LSHW output
<bazhang> Kinoko, cut out the offtopic nonsense
<tester55> lotuspsychje, thanks. For what's worth it I am using Gnome 3.16.3.
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: ok something going wrong with driver, check your syslog and dmesg for sound errors please
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: faling sound module, or whatever
<U14to15> I also tried adding the config line :driver=snd_hda_inte -> no effect
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: no that line applys for my driver only :p
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: ah doublecheck also sudo lshw -C video please
<ioria> U14to15, can you paste  the output   on paste.ubuntu.com and check dpkg -l indicator-sound ?
<C_minus> Is this how apt-get works: it connects to remote repositories where it can download a tar.gz of whatever software. then it unzips it to some location in /usr, and makes some scripts executable, as is requird?
<lotuspsychje> tester55: didnt use gnome for long time, idle in the gnome channel or re-ask here once in a while mate
<lotuspsychje> !apt-get | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<akik> C_minus: it downloads .debs and let's dpkg install them
<tester55> I got a good pointer in #gnome (look at gnome-shell/application_state)
<tester55> thanks again lotuspsychje.
<lotuspsychje> test12345: no sweat
<U14to15> syslog:  ureadahead[219]: ureadahead:sound: Ignored relative path, and ureadahead:/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/indicator-sound/indicator-sound-service: No such file or directory
<C_minus> oh ok. thanks guys see ya!
<ioria> U14to15,  dpkg -l indicator-sound ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: expect a bug?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, really idk :(
<U14to15> LSHW pasta  at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12603968/
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: driver shows: configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0
<lotuspsychje> U14to15: i would dig deeper in syslog and dmesg logs for errors
<U14to15> and dpkg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/12603978/
<ioria> !info indicator-sound
<ubottu> indicator-sound (source: indicator-sound): System sound indicator.. In component main, is extra. Version 12.10.2+15.04.20150413-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 79 kB, installed size 441 kB
<adeeba> hi
<ioria> U14to15,  try to install it
<lotuspsychje> adeeba: welcome, how can we help you
<ioria> U14to15,  and reboot
<U14to15> ok apt-got:indicator-sound, back in 2 min.
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: any luck?
<tux38> Hi
<tux38> Whats up ?
<lotuspsychje> tux38: this is ubuntu support channel for issues only
<tux38> Hey
<MonkeyDust> tux38  it works, we can see you
<tux38> Whatever
<ac3takwas> I need to give access to my system over SSH
<lotuspsychje> !ssh | ac3takwas
<ubottu> ac3takwas: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ac3takwas> I used whatismyip to get my hostname
<ac3takwas> lotuspsychje, I've been there
<tux38> New dre album is pretty good
<MonkeyDust> ac3takwas  if you mean 'have acces' ... basically: remote_user@remot_ip
<lotuspsychje> !ot | tux38
<ubottu> tux38: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ac3takwas> MonkeyDust, I did that
<ac3takwas> not working
<MonkeyDust> ac3takwas  what happens if you try
<tux38> Good beats
<ac3takwas> it just keeps try to connect
<MonkeyDust> tux38  wrong channel
<ac3takwas> works fine in local network
<tux38> Any ones best best not piss off the like linuxx beards
<ac3takwas> but trying to connect to a friend
<MonkeyDust> ac3takwas  'time out'? can be a firewall issue
<tux38> So is u tu still consider linux theses days ? I heard its not
<ac3takwas> ssh: connect to host [IP] port 22: Connection timed out
<lotuspsychje> tux38: stop the offtopic chat here
<tux38> Its on topic
<U14toU15> about my sounds... not mine, the PC's: I got the icon for sound volume control, but no more. And there were issues in booting.  journalctl says e.g.  pulseaudio[1078]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.,   PCCT header not found.   ACPI PCC probe failed.. and so on. Should  I look something from that log?
<wildlaptop> Good evening, running 15.04 on a few PC's here, just allowed one to upgrade and it requested a restart, now its stuck in a loop, when I go to log in, screen just flashes and its back on the login screen, known issue? can I roll back without being able to log in?
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: maybe you could try LTS for more stable experience
<U14toU15> LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | wildlaptop
<ubottu> wildlaptop: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<EriC^^> wildlaptop: might be a graphics driver issue
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: ubuntu 14.04 perhaps
<EriC^^> wildlaptop: try booting with nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> !lts > U14toU15
<ubottu> U14toU15, please see my private message
<U14toU15> I just formated 14.04 away, as I newer got Nvidia to work. Now I have Nvidia, but sound is gone
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: wich chipset please?
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: its possible wrong graphics driver can give sound issues too
<U14toU15> asus mother board. Realtec ALC887
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: sudo lshw -C video please : chipset + driver=
<U14toU15> but the 'sound' setting shows something else -> how to install there something correct?
<RB2> Hi, I have 2 x 3TB HDDs and one of them is currently in use on my dedicated server. Is it possible to setup a mdadm raid 0 array "live" or without losing data? I found this guide but its for mirroring: http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2013/12/01/setting-up-raid-using-mdadm-on-existing-drive/
<U14toU15> Video = GK208. that line did not reveal anything on sound
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: wich driver= loaded?
<Jaglor> !lts > Jaglor
<ubottu> Jaglor, please see my private message
<U14toU15> Digital Stereo (IEC958)
<ioria> U14to15,  if you go to System Settings -> Sound  and choose analog ?
<U14toU15> .. and the whole window is strange . the white background of that settings is now transparent
<opt1mal> The method for turning on and off individual OpenVPN clients on Ubuntu 15.04 has changed from previous versions of Ubuntu. With 14.04 and lower, one needs only to do "sudo service openvpn stop configfilename". Now with 15.04, I cannot manually turn off and on using this method. How is it done?
<U14toU15> There is only digital output (S/PDIF) to choose from
<opt1mal> The only way to turn off and on openvpn clients is to remove/add the config file and reboot as far as I know.
<ioria> U14to15,  alsamixer , with F6 you can change card
<U14toU15> f6-> no effect
<opt1mal> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<U14toU15> aslamixer has the realtek there correctly, and all the channels open.
<opt1mal> no documentation on whatever changed with openvpn on ubuntu 15.04. The server docs don't even do that version.
<ioria> U14to15,  sudo aplay -l
<U14toU15> aplay: card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 1: ALC887-VD Digital [ALC887-VD Digital] /   Subdevices: 0/1 /   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<pokoi> Hello good people. I just installed Ubuntu Vivid and I ran sudo apt-get update but it is terribly slow!
<pokoi> My connection is fine, just this update command is slow
<pokoi> When installing my packages, it all went well...
<lotuspsychje> pokoi: wich country are you from?
<pokoi> lotuspsychje:Brazil
<U14toU15> any more ideas, how to install the audio / realtec drivers?
<pokoi> lotuspsychje:is there a way for me to change it and try again?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | pokoi
<ubottu> pokoi: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ioria> U14to15,  ls -l /run/user/1000 ?
<akazaki> Is it possible to extend or remove the timeout for NetworkManager dispatcher scripts in 14.04?
<pokoi> lotuspsychje:thanks
<ioria> U14to15,  on paste.ubuntu.com, please
<Lexicade> Hi. I 'upgraded' to Ubuntu 14.04.3 from a lower version, but I dont think the install went 100% well. Is there a way to verify the OS?
<usr13> Lexicade: lsb_release -a
<Lexicade> That prints my current OS config
<Lexicade> I want to verify the OS
<usr13> Lexicade: Please restate  your question.
<usr13> Lexicade: What exactly do  you need to verify?
<pokoi> lotuspsychje: that solved the problem :D
<Lexicade> I want to either verify my installtion was 100% successful, or without losing data, reinstall the update if possible.
<usr13> Lexicade: sudo apt-get update
<Lexicade> Does that not jsut update the package list?
<usr13> It will resynchronize the package index files from their heir
<Lexicade> Unfortunately this errors me tierh way.
<Lexicade> either
<Lexicade> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<usr13> It will resynchronize the package index files from their sources. The indexes of available packages are fetched from the location(s) specified in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Kinoko> How to change the owner@id: in ubuntu?
<Lexicade> But it doesnt work.
<Lexicade> Is ther another method I can be using?
<usr13> Lexicade: Do you have a package management app open and running?
<teward> Kinoko: where do yo usee that?  Terminal?
<Kinoko> teward: yes terminal
<Lexicade> usr13, im on terminal.
<teward> Kinoko: @id is the hostname - you'd have to change the system hostname.
<teward> Kinoko: owner == username of who's logged on
<teward> Kinoko: to change 'owner' you'd have to chnage the username, to change the ID/Hostname, refer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<usr13> Lexicade: What makes you think the upgrade failed to complete properly?
<Lexicade> A few things have stopped working since the upgrade.
<Kinoko> teward: i changed but the display now is a code groups=xxxx user=xxxx @ hostid
<teward> Kinoko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username can help you change the username.
<Lexicade> And I cant even update them because apt-get is entirely broken.
<usr13> Lexicade: uptime
<Lexicade> This is why I want to make sure it worked properly.
<ac3takwas> how do I disable firewall on Ub untu?
<teward> ac3takwas: by default the firewall is 'open'
<Lexicade> Uptime wont help me figure out if my OS is broken.
<ac3takwas> thanks, but how?
<teward> ac3takwas: if you haven't set up any firewall yet, then it's not 'on' in the sense of protecting.
<ac3takwas> I need to use SSH but I'm having issues
<teward> ac3takwas: lets start higher level than assuming firewall.  What issues?
<usr13> ac3takwas: Are you trying to ssh to it from another PC?
<Kinoko> teward: suppose that i forbid all apps to DEFACE my hostid. The user@host will never aappears until
<Kinoko> ?
<usr13> ac3takwas: If so, are you sure you have sshd installed?
<ac3takwas> usr13, yes
<ac3takwas> usr13, both ways
<usr13> ac3takwas: sudo apt-get install opehssh-server
<ac3takwas> my friend uses ubuntu and so do I
<ac3takwas> installed
<ac3takwas> but I can't connect
<usr13> ac3takwas: show me the command you are using?
<Lexicade> Aha. Issues been resolved. :)
<usr13> ac3takwas: To see if the port is blocked, do this:  nmap -p 22 192.168.x.x
<creed> Hello I'm trying to install Ubuntu on an old Amd Athlon XP 3000 computer. I'm falling back into initramfs when trying to boot vom live cd or install the os. Before this it tells me that the APCI PCC probe failed. Is anyone willing to help me getting this error fixed?
<lotuspsychje> creed: ubuntu version?
<usr13> ac3takwas: where 192.168.x.x is the actual IP address
<usr13> ac3takwas: To ssh to it:  ssh ac3takwas@192.168.x.x
<U14toU15> sorry - Fire fox hanged - any comments while I was gone on the no-sounds and driver installation?
<ac3takwas> usr13, install nmap
<usr13> ac3takwas: yes
<ac3takwas> usr13, but 192... is usually local IP and that works fine for
<ac3takwas> me
<Kinoko> teward: your link is good. Thanks. So, think i am on android. I have not usermod binary or libraries. So, how it's posible my userid@host: Changed 3 times in 2 days without having any posible software or app installed on my phone?
<ac3takwas> but I'm trying to ssh over the internet
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: no, try to investigate your syslog and dmesg for errors
<teward> Kinoko: so this is an Android OS?  Or Ubuntu Phone?
<usr13> ac3takwas: What IP are you trying to ssh to? What IP are you sshing from?
<teward> (or Ubuntu on your Android Device by porting)
<U14toU15> the funny part.. Now there is no 'additional drivers' on search..
<ac3takwas> usr13, I experimented by sshing from my phone to my laptop
<creed> @lotuspsychje: Archive: trusty
<creed> Version: 14.04
<creed> Component: main
<creed> Origin: Ubuntu
<creed> Label: Ubuntu
<creed> Architecture: i386
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: we already seen your sound drivers installed properly
<akik> ac3takwas: 192.168.0.0/16 is for private networks
<U14toU15> .. so reinstall U14?
<lotuspsychje> creed: with wich tool did you create the usb stick
<ac3takwas> usr13, 105.112.30.7
<usr13> ac3takwas: client or server?
<lotuspsychje> U14toU15: you got few options, stick to 15.04 and create a bug, or reinstall 14.04
<creed> lotuspsychje: Linux Live USB Creator (Windows 7)
<lotuspsychje> !usb | creed try this
<ubottu> creed try this: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<U14toU15> well-- tanks from help anyway...
<Kinoko> teward: is android phone with 85% of purged gogle
<lotuspsychje> creed: universal usb installer
<ioria> U14to15,  ls -l /run/user/1000 ?
<bazhang> Kinoko, thats not supported here
<bazhang> Kinoko, this is ubuntu support only, not android
<Kinoko> teward: listen to me. If we purge gogle from android, strange facts occurs after that.
<creed> lotuspsychje: since i have to create a new stick. The pc is for a little girl (first pc). Should I go to 15.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> creed: no LTS should be fine allright
<creed> lotuspsychje: will try :) thanks for advice
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<Kinoko> teward: their commands are like ubuntu identical...don't denny ok?
<bazhang> Kinoko, stop asking for support here
<Kinoko> is posible to someone change my ubuntu hostname remotelly on the air?
<pokoi> lotuspsychje:hey, about the update, it is really slow now when on security.ubuntu.com
<pokoi> is there anything else I can do to improve it?
<Kinoko> Why the silence? If gogle does ubuntu does too
<bazhang> Kinoko, this is not an android support channel
<Kinoko> Ubuntu phone room ? Pliss
<Pici> There is an #android channel
<Pici> or #ubuntu-touch
<Pici> But each only support just that
<pokoi> I get "security.ubuntu.com vivid-secutiry/universe Translation-en" when apt-get update. What does that Translation-en means?
<agliodbs> I need to write some sample upstart jobs for a service for 12.04 and 14.04.  I've looked at the upstart cookbook, but (a) it's like 400 pages and (b) I can't seem to find simple example service templates
<pokoi> And that is really slow!
<zanaca> exit
<Kinoko> Pici: i will never get answers from who is affraid with all my asks
<agliodbs> can anyone give me a link to some simple example service templates for upstart?
<Kinoko> Pici: ubuntu phone room?
<Pici> Kinoko: #ubuntu-touch
<Kinoko> Ok
<jpoole> anyone notice anything recently with ubuntu 14.04 guests on hyper-v?
<jpoole> ie, kernel panics.
<ioria> jpoole, windows 10 ?
<usr13> jpoole: Try different kernel?
<jpoole> not sure I don't know the host operating system, just know the host is hyper-v
<jpoole> all my esx hosts running the ubuntu guest are fine.
<Ziggurat> I am unable to compile the kernel I get scripts/Makefile.build:258: recipe for target 'ubuntu/vbox/vboxguest/VBoxGuest-linux.o' failed
<freewill_a19> hi, how do I find out which version of llvm mesa is built against? I tried "ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1" but no luck.
<wldcordeiro_> Asking here as well since it's more active.
<wldcordeiro_>  Anyone here know how to disable HDMI audio? I have a sound system plugged into my line-in but Kubuntu keeps trying to use the monitor speakers rather than the line-in.
<bazhang> wldcordeiro_, pulseaudio on there?
<bazhang> wldcordeiro_, if yes pavucontrol padevchooser would be worth a look
<wldcordeiro_> bazhang: Yeah it has it but every time I change the device in settings it's ignored
<bazhang> !info paprefs
<ubottu> paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<bazhang> wldcordeiro_, ^
<wldcordeiro_> Oh I had to install pavucontrol and padevchooser but the pulseaudio server was installed odd.
<lakitu> hey #ubuntu
<lakitu> back in one sec with my question
<TJ-> freewill_a19: "apt-cache showsrc libgl1-mesa-glx | grep '^Build-Depends' | grep -o 'llvm[^ ]*' "
<lakitu> alright - what i'm up to is correcting overscan on my 30" tv i'm using as a monitor, & catalyst has problems installing for some reason, so i'm looking to do this with xandr.
<pc_> .
<Joker44> .
<lakitu> here's the output from "xrandr -q" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604508/ - but when try to do the commands someone in here told me, it has no effect: namely: "sudo xrandr --output DFP1 --set underscan on" & "xrandr --output DFP1 --set "underscan hborder" 35 --set "underscan vborder" 18"  ...
<lakitu> the errors are "X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)"  blah blah blah
<howudodat> need some help getting autologin working.  I have a desktop install 15.04.  I have set "systemctl set-default multi-user.target".  This prevents gmd from running.  so far so good.  The first thing I notice is that tty1 is unavailable (flashing cursor).  But I can login just fine on tty2-5  (all I tested).  Is this normal that tty1 is not available?
<lakitu> (here's the full errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604538/ )
<lakitu> how do i correct my tv's overscan with xrandr - i can't see stuff =)
<reveal> you trying to extend it
<lakitu> no
<MonkeyDust> lakitu  try arandr, a gui for xrandr
<lakitu> the other weay
<lakitu> ah
<lakitu> sounds like what i want
<lakitu> thanks MonkeyDust
<reveal> try new mode too
<lakitu> thanks - let me try that
<lakitu> mm - ahi see =)
<reveal> and make sure to do xandr | grep maximum
<lakitu> k
 * lakitu installing arandr
<EriC^^> sometimes i'll be copying a file and it says input/output error, then all my home dir has a lock on it like it has the wrong permissions, then when i reboot it says checking disk for errors, found some, it does the same for a while then boots normally, what's up with that? is my disk dying?
<lakitu> mm, i can't adjust the overscan, etc with arandr
<EriC^^> smartctl -a output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604573/
<lakitu> EriC^^, time to crew all the cargo onto a safe drive, imo
<reveal> lakitu: if its telling you something doesnt exist is it a font
<zykotick9> EriC^^: personally, i'd recommend having backups for sure. ;)
<EriC^^> lakitu: it's a 2 year old laptop :/
<lakitu> EriC^^, mine just did this week, by chance
<EriC^^> zykotick9: yeah i back it up to an external hdd i have
<lakitu> i guess it's 3 or 4 years
<lakitu> but
<lakitu> reveal, i don't get the font error
<nicomachus> lakitu: xrandr should take care of the overcan... what's the issue?
<reveal> EriC^^: Error 22 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 16461 hours (685 days + 21 hours)
<lakitu> nicomachus, hey -
<lakitu> i took those two commands & used them with adapted 'outputs', but for some reason it's not taking the output values / commands.
<EriC^^> reveal: what's error 22?
<reveal> whats the exact error you get lakitu
<reveal> EriC^^: thats your error on your paste
<lakitu> i did xrandr -q, saw my output (i thought) was called DFP1; put DFP1 where you had HDMI-0 or whatever, but it won't take
<EriC^^> reveal: yeah, is the disk dying though?
<lakitu> reveal the full errors:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604538/
<lakitu> reveal,*
<reveal> possible yes EriC^^
<lakitu> nicomachus, i suspect i'm using the wrong output name? here's my xrandr -q
<zykotick9> EriC^^: smart isn't reporting dieing yet... but if you're getting i/o errors - it probably is...  thus my suggestion for backup ;)
<nicomachus> lakitu: did you do --set underscan ON first?
<lakitu> -- yes
<EriC^^> ok, thanks reveal zykotick9 lakitu
<lakitu> good luck EriC^^
<TJ-> EriC^^: "Power-Off_Retract_Count" suggests the PC isn't cleanly powering off
<lakitu> nicomachus, full xrandr -q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604508/
<DefunctProcess> what is the lts channel?
<reveal> whats xrandr -q
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, wow is that an actual count?
<EriC^^> O.o
<reveal> lakitu:
<dumdedums> hi, how can i check whether an external hard drive mounted on my system is ntfs or ext4?
<lakitu> query or something, reveal -
<zykotick9> DefunctProcess: you're in it.  no specific LTS channel (that i'm aware of)
<lakitu> lists outputs' info
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yeah... its the count when the drive has to pull the heads back because power went away
<DefunctProcess> zykotick9: ty
<reveal> lists it
<lakitu> yes
<DefunctProcess> does anyone kno why iftop doesnt create a .iftoprc and requires sudo?
<EriC^^> TJ-: i usually shutdown normally though, and it turns off by itself
<reveal> dumdedums: mount
<EriC^^> TJ-: maybe it's a bug of some sort?
<nicomachus> oh my lakitu, CRT?
<lakitu> nicomachus, not sure why it says that haha - come to think of it, that's my 2012-ish acer flat panel . . .
<TJ-> EriC^^: possible. Usually that count goes along with a definite noise when the heads are retracted as an emergency
<reveal> lakitu: what is dfp1?
<lakitu> nicomachus, else, if i could get catalyst to take (install) i could just use that.
<lakitu> reveal: the 30" tv
<reveal> ati?
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, it doesn't make any sounds though
<lakitu> reveal: yeah
<nicomachus> I gave up on catalyst. Did you try both those commands I gave you the other day?
<reveal> you try aticonfig
<lakitu> nicomachus, right - see above. replaced your HDMI-whatever with DFP1, per xrandr -q.
<lakitu> gave those errors
<lakitu> hey nomic
<TJ-> EriC^^: if you want to check that out. Boot and hold the PC at the GRUB menu, then hold the power button down to kill power... you should hear the drive do the emergency head retract. It's a recognisably different sound to any others a drive makes
<nomic> hi lakitu
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: TJ- What up with " 187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       339357007872 " Ouch !
<reveal> is the tv actuallt dvp1
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok cool
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: what's that?
<lakitu> reveal, no -- & let me check
<reveal> lakitu: xrandr | grep DFP1
<lakitu> (no (to previous question) -- )
<TJ-> EriC^^: The past overheating failure may have been responsible for many of the errors. You should monitor that carefully. I have a taskbar icon that can report drive temps
<lakitu> & let me check the DFP1 thing
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think that had to do with using win10 it was getting the temps sky high
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: syslog and dmesg spit out IO errors on the drive?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Got me .. but I "asssume" we are looking at the times that an error occured and could not be corrected ??
<TJ-> Bashing-om: EriC^^ I suppose it's possible some of those values are random values, since the manufacturers aren't required to use any particular standard for raw values - only for the adjusted VALUE/WORST/THRESHOLD
<lakitu> reveal:  the dfp1 *is* the 30" tv
<reveal> ok so it is correct when you grep it
<kinosuke> Hello, I installed ubuntu awhile ago and tried to troubleshoot my phone with it
<nicomachus> ok, lakitu, try this command: xrandr --output DFP1 --set underscan on
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: a quick grep gives this Sep 28 20:14:59 e kernel: [430771.396095] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 120452992
<lotuspsychje> kinosuke: ubuntu-touch?
<kinosuke> Then i wanted to delete file at mnt
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sounds like bad news
<TJ-> EriC^^: the power-on hours are 16709 and the last errors were 2 hours ago, according to the error log
<lakitu> nicomachus, did & did again now: same error (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604538/)
<TJ-> EriC^^: initiate a drive offline self-test
<kinosuke> That i created but it says its busy so cant be deleted
<nicomachus> lakitu: that is not the command I just said to try.
<reveal> lakitu: is it hdmi its putting?
<kinosuke> Then terminal stop functioninh
<EriC^^> TJ-: smartctl -o -a /dev/sda ?
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/SMART_tests_with_smartctl#Viewing_the_Test_Results . Good info .
<nicomachus> Oh I see it now lakitu, sorry. Looks like the display name is wrong.
<kinosuke> I restarted it but when it launch,terminal closes
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: thanks
<kinosuke> I cant also open firefox anymore
<kinosuke> So i restart but it stucked
<reveal> try xrandr --output DFP1 --off --output HDMI1 --set audio force-dvi
<lakitu> here
<kinosuke> So i just manually push my laptops power button
<lotuspsychje> kinosuke: start from the beginning, ubuntu version, problem?
<lakitu> nico', ok
<lotuspsychje> kinosuke: type your issue in one line also
<lakitu> reveal: me?
<reveal> lakitu: try xrandr --props
<nicomachus> lakitu: how is your monitor connected? HDMI, VGA, DVI?
<lakitu> nico hdmi
<kinosuke> Then when it boot it now says error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<kinosuke> How do i fix this
<lakitu> it's a early emerson 30" tv
<EriC^^> TJ-: this is the output of smartctl -o on -a /dev/sda Sep 28 20:14:59 e kernel: [430771.396095] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 120452992
<EriC^^> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604696/
<kinosuke> Im using latest ubuntu lts
<lakitu> (with hdmi's)
<reveal> lakitu: paste xrandr --props
<nicomachus> lakitu: then that's the problem. You're using DFP1 when it should be HDMI-0
<TJ-> EriC^^: "smartctl -t long ..." then once the test is over "smartctl -l long ..."
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok
<nicomachus> lakitu: type exactly: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: laptop still under warranty?
<reveal> lakitu: xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set underscan on
<reveal> try that
<reveal> nicomachus: JYNX
<nicomachus> ^repost
<kinosuke> Anyone gonna help me?
<EriC^^> TJ-: this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604707/
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: nope
<kinosuke> I really need to fix this now
<nicomachus> !patience > kinosuke
<lakitu> tried that too - doing it again, get same error, plus a new error line (first): warning: output HDMI-0 not found; ignoring
<lakitu> nicomachus  reveal
<nicomachus> bah. Ok then, same thing, but do HDMI-1
<lakitu> did that too =)
<lakitu> i'll try again
<reveal> kinosuke: what is the issue
<reveal> nobody here is a mind reader
<TJ-> EriC^^: "Please wait 194 minutes for test to complete." ... then you'll want "smartctl -l selftest ..." - might need to check the man-page, it's a while since I did that one
<kinosuke> I post everything that i did
<reveal> lakitu: and what does xrandr --props say
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: grab data backup while you still can :p
<nicomachus> kinosuke: lotuspsychje gave you instructions and you ignored them.
<kinosuke> You guys dont pay attention
<lakitu> nicomachus, same - but of course saying HDMI-1 not found, instead of -0
<kinosuke> I didnt
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: :D
<kinosuke> He ask whats the version of ubuntu i answered
<lakitu> reveal http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604715/
<lotuspsychje> !patience | kinosuke
<reveal> kinosuke: fdisk -l find the part ubuntu is on then mount it and grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<nicomachus> kinosuke: and then he said start at the beginning and put it all on one line. We can't read 10 spaced out lines with 5 other people talking between them.
<kinosuke> He told me to say in 1 line my problem i cant do that
<nicomachus> lakitu: ok, try it with VGA-0 then.
<kinosuke> Its too long to say in 1 line
<jpoole> there's a list is there?
<jpoole> list of issues?
<ubottu> kinosuke: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jpoole> one of them, just an ubuntu one?
<TJ-> !tab | kinosuke
<reveal> actually
<ubottu> kinosuke: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reveal> kinosuke: http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<reveal> has your answer
<lakitu> nicomachus, mm, that's my other monitor - that one is connected by vga . . .
<kinosuke> reveal i cant do that
<reveal> lakitu: whats DFP2
<reveal> kinosuke: huh
<TJ-> kinosuke: when you don't prefix your comments with the nickname of the user(s) you're 'speaking' to, its easy for them to miss your messages
<lakitu> nothing, not connected, nicomachus
<nicomachus> lakitu: I'm seeing an HDMI (which should be HDMI-0) and a VGA. Just trying to cover everthing.
<EriC^^> TJ-: i think it's doing it in the background right now? smartctl -t long gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604732/
<kinosuke> Sorry i cant tab
<lakitu> nicomachus, i can, but i think it will just misalign my good monitor
<kinosuke> Im on android
<kinosuke> Ok ill say again everything
<lakitu> nicomachus, i'll do HDMI, see if that works
<EriC^^> TJ-: smartctl -l selftest gives this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604720/
<TJ-> kinosuke: "/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found" means GRUB - the boot loader - wasn't correctly installed, or was installed to a different device
<lakitu> nicomachus: blargh "HDMI not found"
<lakitu> hmm
<reveal> kinosuke: http://askubuntu.com/questions/386467/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found-in-ubuntu-13-10
<reveal> lakitu: you try aticonfig
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, because the test isn't completed yet. Check back in 3 1/2 hours :) Look at the "Lifetime" column, that's the power on hours when the test was done. You already know the drive is currently at 16709 so when the test is done you'll have another entry in the "-l" table
<lakitu> welp. that might be all the patience i have for this today, nicomachus, reveal
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, thanks :)
<lakitu> take care - thanks for the efforts
<nicomachus> lakitu: fyi, I don't remember the channel name but there's a channel just for xorg on freenode somewhere.
<nicomachus> bugger.
<kinosuke> I installed ubuntu awhile ago then i tried something to fix my phone,then i try to delete file on mnt that i created and it wont delete,says its busy,then i restart terminal but it keeps closing,same with  firefox it won't open,then i restart but it stucked so i manually restart using power button,then when boot it says error :file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal mod' not found
<kinosuke> Is my problem more clear now
<jpoole> no, you rambled
<kinosuke> Sorry its hard to type in android
<jpoole> can you defined 'stucked'?
<kinosuke> Stucked means it wont do anything just hang
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<kinosuke> So what do i do now?
<kinosuke> reveal TJ-  nicomachus help me please
<kinosuke> Cant anyone help me?
<bahaa> kinosuke, what's the problem
<bazhang> kinosuke, they asked for some info, have you given it yet
<kinosuke> I did
<kinosuke> Scroll up
<MonkeyDust> kinosuke  maybe ask again when you're at a pc, that's easier
<reveal> kinosuke: i gave you the URL for your issue and how to fix it
<MonkeyDust> kinosuke  and people who just entered cannot scroll up
<bahaa> kinosuke, I had just entered few mins ago
<kinosuke> How can i ask in a computer,if my computer cant boot
<reveal> kinosuke: you are in grub rescue right
<bahaa> kinosuke, you can use bootable usb/dvd :)
<reveal> u most def can use livecd
<bindi> How can I change the scroll wheel "size"? As in, how many lines it scrolls. imwheel is not a proper solution, it breaks my scrollwheel at some pages..
<kinosuke>  I installed ubuntu awhile ago then i tried something to fix my phone,then i try to delete file on mnt that i created and it wont delete,says its busy,then i restart terminal but it keeps closing,same with  firefox it won't open,then i restart but it stucked so i manually restart using power button,then when boot it says error :file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal mod' not found
<bindi> and I can't ctrl+scrollzoom for example
<jpoole> that's so much clearer.
<reveal> kinosuke: can you get to grub rescue or boot to livecd
<reveal> to use the solutions we gave you
<bahaa> bindi, reboot again
<kinosuke> Yes reveal im at grub rescue
<bindi> bahaa: what?
<bahaa> bindi, reboot the machine again from power button
<kinosuke> What do i do inngrub rescue
<bindi> bahaa: why are you talking to me?
<bahaa> bindi, yes
<kinosuke> What now?
<bazhang> bahaa, thats not helpful
<bahaa> bindi, sorry i meant to take to kinosuke
<kinosuke> reveal?
<reveal> huh\
<bahaa> kinosuke, http://askubuntu.com/questions/266429/error-file-grub-i386-pc-normal-mod-not-found
<kinosuke> Im in grub rescue now what do i do
<Bashing-om> kinosuke: How well do you know your system ? Do you know what hard drive and what partition that ubuntu is installed onto ?  With the correct info one can boot from grub .
<reveal> by any chancwe is your bios set to EFI secure boot or LEGACY
<EriC^^> kinosuke: type ls -l
<reveal> search.file /i386-pc/normal.mod
<kinosuke> I dont think my bios has efi secure
<EriC^^> reveal: search.file doesn't take complete paths like search?
<kinosuke> What do i type in grub rescue
<reveal> not in grub resuce
<kinosuke> I tried search.file it says unknown command
<ioria> ls
<kinosuke> Where?
<ioria> there
<reveal> at the grub> prompt
<EriC^^> kinosuke: in grub
<alisan_> hello
<kinosuke>  How do i go to grub
<reveal> oi vey
<kinosuke> It doesnt show me that option
<reveal> when you boot your computer and it asks you where to boot from with grub
<reveal> press e
<EriC^^> kinosuke: try ls -l and tell us about any ext partitions it lists
<wileee> kinosuke, Have you outlined all that is on the computer and your install?
<kinosuke> It doesnt show that reveal
<kinosuke> It automatically show the error
<reveal> your grub menu doesnt show when you reboot
<ioria> kinosuke, under  error :file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal mod' not found    you have   grub >
<kinosuke> Yes
<reveal> you need to boot from the cd and do recovery mode
<cfedde> my mouse pointer is sometimes "invisible" on one of my monitors.  Seems almost random after login.  Does anyone have any ideas where I might look for clues?
<reveal> if this is a brand new install just start over and reinstall it save yourself the headache
<EriC^^> kinosuke: type ls -l after grub rescue>
<kinosuke> No  ioria under error i have grub rescue>
<ioria> yes
<auronandace> cfedde: when is "sometimes"?
<ioria> ls
<kinosuke> EriC^^: it says invalid filename '-l'.
<cfedde> auronandace: I've not been able to isolate it.  If I logout and login again the pointer may reappear.  I've discovered no pattern.
<EriC^^> kinosuke: ok, you might be using uefi then
<EriC^^> kinosuke: try ls
<ioria> EriC^^, how is going with your HD ?
<EriC^^> 70% remaining
<ioria> EriC^^, good like
<ioria> *luck
<EriC^^> thx
<ioria> EriC^^, maybe they are logical erros ...
<kinosuke> It show (hd0)  (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<ioria> not physical
<EriC^^> kinosuke: type ls (hd0,msdos1)/
<korsakof_> cfedde: I don't know if it is similar to you, but when I connect a projector, sometimes the cursor is not shown on that second screen. I need to reboot to get the cursor..
<korsakof_> cfedde: Maybe your second monitor is not well detected or early enough..
<kinosuke> It says unknown file system
<EriC^^> kinosuke: try ls (hd0,msdos5)/
<cfedde> korsakof_: seems similar.  though logout/login seems to be enough.
<rookie> Hi I am getting a permission error when trying to pip install django. Pip is installed in a virtualenv in my home directory. How to check what is causing the error?
<reveal> does django require su for install
<korsakof_> cfedde: do you know the tool xrandr? You can use it to list and reset your monitor at login time...
<kinosuke> It showed ./ ../ etc/ media/ n9/ dev/ home/ lib/ lib64/ mnt/  opt/ proc/ run/ srv/ sys/ tmp/ usr/ var/ .Trash-0/
<rookie> well I am logged in as the user whose home dir contains the virtual env
<rookie> and the virtual env is activated
<reveal> and ls -alttr
<auronandace> rookie: you do know python-django is in the repos..
<kinosuke> reveal is that reply for me?
<rookie> but all the tuts asked to not install django globally
<reveal> kinosuke: nope
<kinosuke> EriC^^ what now?
<nicomachus> reveal: this is why we tag users when something is directed at a specific person.
<korsakof_> cfedde: here is an example with xrandr, from my display manager init file
<korsakof_> cfedde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12604989/
<EriC^^> kinosuke: try ls (hd0,msdos5)/boot/
<kinosuke>  What do i do now?
<kinosuke> File '/boot'/ not found
<rookie> okay apparently virtualenv assigned the owner of the folder to root . thanks @reveal
<EriC^^> kinosuke: is it a fresh install?
<kinosuke> Fresh install what?ubuntu
<kinosuke> Yes i just installed latest lts ubuntu
<howudodat> I am trying to get autologin to work.  I have done:"systemctl set-default multi-user.target" and can login on tty1-6 no problem.  I have set "exec /sbin/mingetty --autologin joanne tty2" in tty2.conf and installed mingetty.  but there is no auto-login
<EriC^^> kinosuke: ok, reinstall ubuntu, but dont choose to reinstall in the installer, when it asks choose the Something else option at the bottom ( not reinstall or erase disk )
<Jaglor> EriC^^: Might /boot be on msdos2?
<EriC^^> cause it will wipe your hdd and reinstall ubuntu
<kinosuke> I still have the bootable usb
<EriC^^> Jaglor: nah he's missing the dir it should be empty but on msdos5
<Jaglor> EriC^^: I see.  you're right.
<kinosuke> I tried on msdos2 it says uknown filesystem also
<EriC^^> kinosuke: ok, reinstall ubuntu, and choose the Something else option and use the partitions it created already ( set the mountpoint to "/" )
<kinosuke> So ill over write it?
<EriC^^> yeah
<TJ-> howudodat: 'tty2.conf' - do you mean "/etc/init/tty2.conf" ?
<howudodat> TJ:yes
<kinosuke> I have windows btw i dont want that overwritten
<Bashing-om> !find libxfce4panel-1.0
<ubottu> Package/file libxfce4panel-1.0 does not exist in vivid
<Bashing-om> !find libxfce4panel-1.0 trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libxfce4panel-1.0 does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> howudodat: OK, that explains it! Those are the Upstart init-system files. If the PC is using systemd those won't be touched.
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libxfce4panel-1.0&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<auronandace> !info libxfce4panel | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Package libxfce4panel does not exist in vivid
<creed> hello. I just installed 14.04 on a pc with geforce fx5200 and the gui is VERY slow. During installation it worked fine. When I did sudo apt-get update the pc crashed after locking the screen. any suggestions? top does not show any ram or cpu problems
<EriC^^> kinosuke: ok, choose Something else when it asks what to do, and select the ext4 partition and choose mountpoint at "/" , the lower partition might be swap, after you install come back here to see if it's all good
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: Thanks; was my next go .
<howudodat> one of these days, I'll get the two figured out :(...is there a wiki for ubuntu that explains how to do it?  the only one I can find is for arch....
<TJ-> howudodat: I think you'll need a systemd unit override/extra under /etc/systemd/system/ but not quite sure how you do it - I was looking at systemd handling of the ttys last week and unlike Upstart it seems to start ttys on-demand, rather than pre-starting
<TJ-> howudodat: might be worth asking in #systemd
<wileee> creed, Had you checked the additional drivers tab in software & updates?
<wileee> creed, As well was in set to update with install?
<wileee> it*
<creed> yes it was set to update on install and no I have not checked on the additional drivers (forgot about that. will reply in a minute)
<wileee> creed, I see info from one on missing driver and slowness is all.
<kinosuke> EriC^^: i choose something else then choose ext4 partition then click check mark then use as ext4 then on mountpoint pick/ and uncheck format the partition?
<EriC^^> kinosuke: leave the format option, what does it say about the partition below it?
<akazaki> Is it possible to extend or remove timeout for NetworkManager dispatch scripts?
<creed> wileee: can I check from shell? The gui is too slow to open the softwarecenter :(
<kinosuke> Partition below ext4 is free space and sda6 is 1998 mb uknown
<EriC^^> kinosuke: you have 2gb ram?
<wileee> creed, All yes, however not an area I can do more than google, with graphics, good help here now though. Is the hardware up to ubuntu is one other question, maybe a lighter de, or just the drivers is all.
<creed> ubuntu-drivers list gives me amd64 microcode
<EriC^^> kinosuke: can you press on the desktop and press ctrl+alt+t and get a terminal?
<creed> the graphics adapter has 128mbram and currently 1gb ram :/
<kinosuke> Yes my laptop has 2gb ram
<kinosuke> It wont
<TJ-> creed: I think you've hit a bug in ubuntu-drivers I fixed a few weeks ago, but hasn't been published yet. Can you show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )" ?
<kinosuke> I pick install on the bootmenu of usb
<kinosuke> I need to close install to click desktop
<creed> pastebinit <( lspci -nn ) <-- thats the command to run from shell?
<creed> lspci -nn?
<wileee> !pastebinit | creed here some info
<ubottu> creed here some info: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> creed: everything inside the double-quotes :)
<EriC^^> kinosuke: try ctrl+alt+f1, then type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<kinosuke> EriC^^: ?what now
<EriC^^> give the link that it gives, then press alt+f7 to get back to the installer
<creed> TJ- i will try :)
<creed> in case i cannot: what is the important info? the output were like 10 lines
<creed> was
<TJ-> creed: I want the line for the Nvidia FX GPU
<kinosuke> Termbin.com/3b4v
<EriC^^> kinosuke: ok, i think the 2gb partition used to be swap
<EriC^^> kinosuke: if you're sure you don't have any info on it, then select it and choose use as swap
<creed> vga compatible controller [0300] nvidia corporation nv34 [Geforce FX5200] [10de:0322] rev a1
<creed> I have 400 mb of ram left btw (if i can get it running the pc will receive additional 512 mb) y
<kjdsv98esfd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2296767&p=13364342#post13364342
<TJ-> creed: Thanks. The bug I suspected isn't the cause of 'ubuntu-drivers list' not reporting a driver for that device. Let me do some other checks now we have its PCI Vendor:Product ID 10de:0322
<auronandace> TJ-: what is the difference between "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )" and "lspci -nn | pastebinit"?
<kinosuke> Ok i use is as swap
<TJ-> auronandace: nicer syntax; says up-front I want a pastebinit report :)
<kinosuke> Whats next
<EriC^^> kinosuke: click install
<k1l> auronandace: some cant find the | on the keyboard :)
<TJ-> auronandace: although I can also string multiple commands inside the I/O sub-process redirection too
<auronandace> i like k1l's explanation
<creed> just installed pastebinit btw
<korsakof> kjdsv98esfd: dont use ftp. Try VLC, or google hamgouts
<kinosuke> EriC^^: ok please bare with me while its reinstalling
<EriC^^> kinosuke: sure
<korsakof> kjdsv98esfd: https://www.google.com/work/apps/business/products/hangouts/
<TJ-> creed: I'm still researching the driver issue
<creed> TJ: I wont go anywhere (maybe for a smoke)
<goddard> why do i get this sometimes when trying to connect via ssh? ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer
<goddard> if i keep trying it usually connects without changing anything
<korsakof> kjdsv98esfd: best way I think: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/streaming.html
<MrCoCo> Hello, i'm having trouble getting Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to install on my desktop pc. Every time I try installing it wont connect to the internet, and I get a fatal error at the end of install the says something like "grub-install /dev/sda failed". Does anyone know how to fix this?
<cfedde> korsakof: that's interesting.   that might be the way to work arround this
<TJ-> creed: Which release of Ubuntu are you using?
<Jaglor> goddard: You can add '-v' into your connection request for additional details... 'ssh -v u@h'
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<creed> 14.04 32 bit
<Jaglor> goddard: additional details 'ssh -vvv u@h'
<MonsieurBon> Is there a way to concatenate two files in bash without using cat and redirection?
<tumbler> hi guys
<frenda> May you take a look at this 10-sec video: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/76929 and let me know if there's an app for ubuntu to capture the screen by zooming in/out to the zone that the curser is
<Guest34402> whats the best graphics card to buy for gaming on linux?
<TJ-> creed: OK. The nvidia driver for that device is the legacy 173.14.39, I'm trying to determine why ubuntu-drivers-common package isn't offering that to you
<creed> it troubles my mind how the installation could work and the installed system cannot. Thank you
<korsakof> MonsieurBon: i'm curious, what wrong with cat and redirect?
<TJ-> creed: does the system's Software Sources have the "Restricted" repository enabled?
<Gnjurac> hi how to install vlc 2.2 i  just did sudo apt-get install vlc but i got 2.1 version with broken vlsubs now i want to install 2.2 so can i somhow sudo vlc2.2 or shoud i download deb 2.2 pacage from vlc site and first sudo apt-get remove vlc   ???????????/
<TJ-> creed: I suspect that the installer doesn't require hardware accelerated graphics, but the Ubuntu Unity desktop does.
<MonsieurBon> korsakof, I can't use it in ansible in conjunction with sudo...
<TJ-> creed: Right now I guess the driver in use is either the open-source nouveau, or the VESA driver
<Gnjurac> anyone i need to do right wey
<creed> can I manually install the 173.14.39 driver maybe from any repo? thank you for the explanations btw.
<MonsieurBon> korsakof, the problem is, I'm trying to cat to a file that needs root permission to write to. So "sudo cat foo bar > foobar" will not work....
<auronandace> Gnjurac: using a .deb file means you won't get any updates and may run into dependency conlicts
<wileee> Gnjurac, There are a number of vlc ppa's take a look through, if it gets to that point.
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc2
<creed> TJ-: Should I try this: http://linuxg.net/the-nvidia-173-14-39-legacy-drivers-for-linux-have-been-released-installation-instructions/ or wait for further suggestions from you?
<Gnjurac> somthing like this?
<korsakof> MonsieurBon: maybe the command tee could help
<korsakof> MonsieurBon: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/84882/sudo-echo-something-etc-privilegedfile-doesnt-work-is-there-an-alterna
<cfedde> MonsieurBon: creative use of sudo tee
<auronandace> Gnjurac: you are free to use a ppa but we can't support them here
<auronandace> !ppa Z Gnjurac
<ubottu> auronandace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MrCoCo> Hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on my desktop pc. But, I can't get internet connection during install, and I keep getting a fatal error at the end that says "grub-install /dev/sda failed" Can anyone help me fix this? This is the first time i've had a problem like this. I've installed Ubuntu before on laptops with no problems.
<auronandace> !ppa | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Gnjurac> ok
<TJ-> creed: if you can enable the Restricted Software Source that nvidia driver will be available automatically
<wileee> Gnjurac, Get the address right, it will update or allow installs if needed and supported there. ppa:n-muench/vlc    is one
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<MonsieurBon> korsakof, cfedde, not sure that will work in ansible, but I'll give it a try. Thanks for the ideas and good night.
<Gnjurac> i plan this it sound more offical
<Gnjurac> just 1 question how ubuntu knows what vlc to install if pacage same name?
<Gnjurac> cuz
<wileee> Gnjurac, Ah I missed there was a vlc2 my bad, just be careful, run purge to clean what is there if needed.
<Gnjurac> ther is offical vlc from ubunto rep
<Gnjurac> ye i am atm purging autoremoving
<cruisibesares> hey all I'm trying to make a preseed file for the ubuntu net install image. I have all the repackaging down. When I mount the iso its like it doesn't see the preseed file. I have something like this append auto=true priority=critical preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed.seed initrd=initrd.gz --- quiet
<Gnjurac> but my confusion is how ubuntu knows what vlc to install cuz ther is offical ubunto and vlc repo
<wileee> Gnjurac, the package manager will pull the latest in your repo list.
<Gnjurac> so it owervrites ubuntu vlc?
<Gnjurac> for apt-get install
<cruisibesares> I'm stumped i can't tell if the netboot disk has the facility to use the preseed file or what a great way to debug that is
<wileee> Gnjurac, Yes to some extent configs will stay the same.
<Gnjurac> ok just wierd kinda
<korsakof> MonsieurBon: thanks for taking ansible to my attention!
<wileee> Gnjurac, Like a good cook the pckg man does it's best with what is there, IE dependencies lining up.
<creed> TJ-: I enabled them. Should the driver now be found in the software center or can I install it via CLI ?
<Gnjurac> ye i know just thinked pckg man is stupit cant resolve name conflict
<TJ-> creed:  in theory when you enabled it in the GUI, a background "apt-get update" was done, and the package info should now be in the "/var/lib/dpk/status" database, and "ubuntu-drivers list" should report it
<TJ-> s/dpk/dpkg/
<Gnjurac> wtf
<Gnjurac> it installed again same vlc 2.1.6
<wileee> Gnjurac, Did you do an update?
<Gnjurac> yes ofc
<Gnjurac> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<wileee> Gnjurac, Lok in the ppa, generally the packages are released attached.
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<k1l> Gnjurac: apt-cache policy vlc
<Gnjurac> sec i am autoremoving first to be sure
<quants> Guys can I ping a website with the terminal?
<k1l> quants: "ping" is the command
<Gnjurac> omg
<Gnjurac>    2.1.4+git20150226+r54594+19+11~ubuntu14.04.1 0
<Gnjurac>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<quants> Is that ping followed by the web address?
<Gnjurac> i think i added some old repo its 2.1.4
<k1l> quants: yes
<quants> Thanks
<Gnjurac> thets why it istalled 2.16 again
<Gnjurac> how to remove that repo
<k1l> Gnjurac: of course, as standard it uses the highes version number
<Gnjurac> ye i know i just thinked this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<Gnjurac> repo is 2.2 or newer
<Gnjurac> it seys daily
<Gnjurac> but probbably abandoned
<k1l> Gnjurac: please pastebin the whole output of "apt-cache policy vlc"
<Gnjurac> http://pastebin.com/CzXBJw81
<Gnjurac> here you go but i think i am right
<Gnjurac> i added some ashol repo
<k1l> Gnjurac: its the highest in that ppa for 14.04: https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/ubuntu/stable-daily?field.series_filter=trusty
<Gnjurac> ye but i need 2.2 minimum for vlsub to work
<Gnjurac> and highest is offical as i see in my apt-cache policy vlc  2.1.4 is from ppa
<Gnjurac> anywey how to remove this ppa i added
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<k1l> !ppa-purge | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Gnjurac> ok
<Gnjurac> think i got it
<abdo> hi
<Gnjurac> so now how to get 2.2version
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<Gnjurac> how
<Gnjurac> can i chek
<Gnjurac> this repo
<Gnjurac> first to see if it has 2.2?
<Gnjurac> found it
<Gnjurac> google ruls xD sorry for spam
<Gnjurac> whats difrence
<Gnjurac> sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:mc3man/trusty-media
<Gnjurac> and ppa-purge
<Gnjurac> oh
<Gnjurac> i read it
<Gnjurac> sorry
<Gnjurac> again
<quants> When I try and ping a website it just doesn't seem to work, help
<daftykins> quants: like what? what does pinging a domain define for you?
<creed> TJ-: I tried installing the driver manually (did not display in list after add of repo) and it tells me that Im using the nuveau driver and shall disable it
<quants> Well I was expecting to receive relavent data on the website, IP address etc
<Gnjurac> ok cya
<Gnjurac> i go watch fear the walking dead xD
<daftykins> quants: then you want 'dig' or 'nslookup'
<k1l> quants: ping is a ping.
<MonkeyDust> quants  try whois [website]
<quants> Thanks daft daftykins  , monkydust
<abdo> hi
<abdo> مفيش حد هناعربى
<EriC^^> abdo: /join #ubuntu-ar
<TJ-> creed Yes, that's what you want. Both drivers can't handle the same device :)
<what_if> Am trying to install Ubuntu and the Nvidia drivers with 14.04 and 15.04. Both hang at boot after Nvidia drivers are installed.  Is this a known issue? Recommendations welcomed :)
<qngo> hi
<elysium_> Don't install the Nvidia drivers
<tripleb> dont install the noveau drivers
<TJ-> what_if: Does the system boot in Recovery mode?
<tripleb> Problem: I install other desktops. choose openbox. loads onto a blank screen. Oops can get to the greeter but does the same thing - even if I choose a different gui from the dropdown. HelpMe!
<elysium_> The Nvidia drivers just burn up your computer
<elysium_> Anyone know of some good chats?
<tripleb> elysium, ouch. the nouveau drivers made the computer freeze. safe graphics mode worked. ubuntu 14.04
<what_if> TJ-: system boots to recovery mode, but hangs randomly on normal boot
<tripleb> elysium, irc.undernet  #seattle maybe
<elysium_> What's the difference between freenode and undernet
<what_if> nouveau and nvidia drivers both cause a no-boot issue . PNY GTX 750 card
<TJ-> what_if: is it a CPU freeze, or some process waiting endlessly? Does it 'hang' with the splash screen being displayed? If so, have you tried pressing Esc to send it away and show the console messages it is hiding?
<teward> !offtopic | elysium_
<ubottu> elysium_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<what_if> TJ-: the console message seems to hang at a slightly different place everytime, around "Stopping Sys V init support..."
<elysium_> thanks teward
<what_if> TJ-: it seems to hang, no response after
<TJ-> what_if: OK, so there may be something in the system logs to indicate the problem. Check in /var/log/ look at syslog kern.log and boot.log - you'll need to match the timestamps in the logs to the time the system hung
<Bashing-om> tripleb: Have you tried booting to terminal, and starting "a" gui from that terminal ? Whle there, check that "YOU" own your /home direcory rather then 'root' .
<what_if> TJ-: booting off a pendrive and getting the logs :)
<TJ-> what_if: what Ubuntu release is it?
<what_if> have tried both ubuntu 15.04 and 14.04 : same behavior.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Is your hard drive going to live to fight another day ?
<TJ-> what_if: OK, but which is currently installed - I ask since the logging changed in 15.04 due to switching from Upstart to Systemd (which uses journald)
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: :D let me check the test results
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: 20% remaining :)
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Like a good cook, can not rush it !
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: haha :D
<what_if> TJ-: is this a known issue? Is Nvidia supposed to work with with Ubuntu/unity? Maybe I have a bad video card also?
<TJ-> As long as it delivers Pizza at the end!
 * what_if om nom nom 
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> what_if: the drivers are supposed to work fine. That said, many people have issues with proprietary drivers for many reasons
<TJ-> what_if: The usual problems are the closed-source drivers don't fully use the Linux kernel mode-setting (KMS) and Direct Rendering Interface (DRI) and that causes many unexpected failures that don't affect the open-source drivers
<what_if> TJ-: Ok, "supposed to work" gives me some incentive to keep going. Will clean install and take each step very slowly... am starting to think its my card... multiple OS's and driver versions... same issue...hmmm
<TJ-> what_if: I'm using nvidia-340.76 to drive 3 GPUs on a laptop (one internal mobile, one external dual-GPU NVS-420) without problems.
<TJ-> what_if: Is it a desktop or laptop? Which Nvidia model is it?
<what_if> TJ-: maybe I should try the 340 version. Started with the latest (352, then 346)   Is a GTX 750, desktop
<TJ-> what_if: I'm on 340.76 since it is the most recent that supports both GPUs. You should use the latest available
<Bashing-om> what_if: Nvidia recommneds the 352 version for the 750 card .
<what_if> Bashing-om: will try that one maybe with 15.04, on 14.04 that was a no-working. Again... i'm suspecting my vid card after all this :/
<Bashing-om> what_if: Terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' to see what drivers are available in the repo .
<tachibana> help i am trying to load a backup i have saved from using AptonCD and the 'load' button
<tachibana> on the 'select the packages you want to restore from' menu , is not bring up no file browser
<fanfan> hi everyone !!
<what_if> Bashing-om: thanks :) will try a Ubuntu supplied driver first, thatd be most likely to work.
<what_if> TJ-: trying version 340, as I haven't that one yet. Fingers crossed
<daftykins> tachibana: maybe just browse the media for the .deb's instead?
<what_if> thanks for the help :)
<tachibana> daftykins, i guess i will.. do you know a good backup utility that isn't aids like this one?
<fanfan> i'd like to know how can i change the text size on windows menus ?
<fanfan> oh i'm using kubuntu
<tachibana> lol
<daftykins> isn't aids? huh?
<tachibana> does kubuntu have a quicklauncher?
<daftykins> aptonCD isn't backup at all in my view
<fanfan> yes it does
<tachibana> what would be best is a way to restore a backup from GRUB
<daftykins> you should look into clonezilla maybe
<tachibana> ;o
<daftykins> image up the entire OS, boot clonezilla liveCDs and restore
<daftykins> well, when i say entire OS - i mean image partitions or entire disks
<tachibana> is that like a real linux distribution creator?:
<tachibana> i must be searching for the missing link
<daftykins> no
<Bashing-om> tachibana: "restore a backup from GRUB" Think our TJ- is working on that . Stay tuned .
<daftykins> it just images your existing installation
<tachibana> is that right
<tachibana> kubuntu is sounding sexy atm
<tachibana> i feel like canceling this lubuntu install now
<tachibana> lxde looks great and all butt, the menus are just categorized all wrong
<daftykins> if you're aiming for low resources, KDE is not your winner
<fanfan> i think that kubuntu has a real nice good looking
<k1l> kde and gnome is to huge for low power hardware.
<tachibana> xfce4 was cool
<tachibana> but the menus were also organized innefeciently
<Brian678> Hey guys, I am running 15.04 on my chromebook, and I have just one slight problem. Bluetooth automatically turns on on wakeup, even if I had disabled it before closing the computer. It just keeps coming back on. Is there anyway to just completely disable bluetooth?
<kgirthofer_> hello. My boot partition is full
<kgirthofer_> df -h shows that /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root is 337 free
<kgirthofer_> and book /dev/sda1 is only 236m
<kgirthofer_> boot*
<kgirthofer_> I need to resize
<kgirthofer_> (512 ssd btw)
<Bashing-om> kgirthofer_: Terminal command ' sudo apt-get autoremove' should remove the old no longer needed kernels and restore disk space ( if you are not at 100% capacity, to where there is no operating head room) .
<tripleb> Problem: I install other desktops. choose openbox. loads onto a blank screen. Oops can get to the greeter but does the same thing - even if I choose a different gui from the dropdown. HelpMe!  (sorry I cant find the answer. we are in here irl helping a guy install ubuntu)
<tripleb> oops, I got it back and am installing 15.04 so nevermind. (space girls is hungry but too busy)
<superdroider> hi
<_denis_> hi
<superdroider> is there a channel for android phones
<daftykins> no, because this is an Ubuntu support channel
<daftykins> android is not Ubuntu :)
<_denis_> but there is the off-topic ch
<superdroider> you dont think i know that?
<superdroider> ok
<k1l> !alis | superdroider
<ubottu> superdroider: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<superdroider> what
<daftykins> superdroider: i would think if you knew that, you wouldn't ask in the wrong channel
<k1l> read the bots message to do a search for channels matching your topic here on freenode
<superdroider> i cant right now
<superdroider> i need a channel name
<daftykins> superdroider: this is not your personal freenode directory.
<daftykins> look it up for yourself.
<superdroider> wow that is very rude
<owen1> i try to use openvpn. i first move client.ovpn to /etc/openvpn and than run 'sudo systemctl start openvpn@client.service' but i get: Failed to start OpenVPN connection to client   any tips?
<owen1> (ubuntu 15.04)
<daftykins> owen1: you need more files than that unless you made a single file profile
<owen1> daftykins: oh. i just downloaded the client.ovpn file from the openvpn web interface
<daftykins> 'web interface' ? so their own service?
<daftykins> there's a nice digitalocean guide on custom setups
<owen1> daftykins: after installing openvpn you get a web interface where u can login and manage users etc.
<daftykins> oh i never used that one :) pure CLI server managed portion on ubuntu server here
<owen1> daftykins: hardcode (:
<owen1> so what files do i need other than the .ovpn
<daftykins> well that might have all the keys integrated, there must be some docs to check
<owen1> daftykins: it say on the top:  Automatically generated OpenVPN client config file by openvpnas2...this config file contains inline private keys
<daftykins> yay
<owen1> ahahah
<daftykins> time to read logs as to why it didn't start then perhaps, but maybe it's that you needed to put it in a subfolder of /etc/openvpn
<eurythmia> Hi folks. I have a script to change my desktop background to a random image in a particular directory. I have scheduled this script to run once a minute (for testing purposes) via cron (*/1 * * * * "/path/to/script.sh"). I am running 15.04, and I see cron output in /var/log/syslog that indicates the script is being run, but the background is not changing. Any ideas?
<owen1> i just moved it to /etc/openvpn is this not the case?
<daftykins> i think you might want to read say, page 1 of the docs ;)
<owen1> daftykins: ahahhah what docs (;
<owen1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN ?
<daftykins> and that's the point where i walk away
<owen1> or https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<cruisibesares> hey all so I'm messing around with getting an preseed file into my mini.iso but for some reason it isn't grabbing anything from that file. If i put all the options in the kernel options line of the installer it seems to work. is there something i should know about the mini.iso and a preseed file?
<Techspectre> If I installed Ubuntu with / on SSD and /home on HDD, if I do a fresh install will my home directory be retained?
<_denis_> what do you mean with "fresh install"?
<cfhowlett> Techspectre, yes.  be careful not to format, be sure to point your partition at /home
<_denis_> however... if you choose to install over ubuntu, yes
<Techspectre> _denis_, boot from live disk and reinstall
<_denis_> there are lot of ways to install ubuntu
<Techspectre> Well, right now Windows and Ubuntu are installed side by side on the SSD
<cfhowlett> and of course ... backup first
<Techspectre> But if I just point to the same partitions for everything, I'm fine, right?
<_denis_> if you choose to overwrite ubuntu, you should be good to go
<_denis_> but backup
<Techspectre> I'll format the / partition on the SSD
<Techspectre> but not format the /home partition on the HDD, just point to it
<_denis_> try doing it, you will see that there is an option that automatically overwrite your current linux
<_denis_> backup and choose that
<Techspectre> Okay.
<_denis_> BACKUP
<cfhowlett> !home | Techspectre
<ubottu> Techspectre: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Techspectre> Well, all my files are backed up
<_denis_> you should be doing backups even when the system works well
<Techspectre> I don't want to back up my system files because I screwed things up
<_denis_> i was talking about home
<cfhowlett> system can be replaced.  data cannot
<_denis_> if you have a backup overwrite ur linux installation
<Techspectre> Okay
<Techspectre> Thanks _denis_ , cfhowlett
<_denis_> just as an info
<_denis_> yìyour partition will remain as they are
<_denis_> system partitions will be formatted
<_denis_> that's it
<_denis_> that damn ubuntu 14.10+ doesn't work here
<_denis_> maybe a bad video driver?
<Techspectre> That's definitely the way to do it every time. I'll do it the same way when I want to upgrade to 16.04
<daftykins> btw putting your /home on the mechanical is going to slow things down a bit :)
<_denis_> on this laptop ubuntu 14 IS THE ONLY DISTRO WORKING
<daftykins> i'd install fully to the SSD then symlink the media storage from the mechanical
<_denis_> ssd space is expensive
<_denis_> mechanical is not
<phunyguy> daftykins: I can agree with that.  It is how I do it as well.
<daftykins> phunyguy: :D
<phunyguy> works for multiboot distros too
<daftykins> _denis_: yeah but . folders for software configs aren't large
<phunyguy> multibooting*
<_denis_> agree
<Huscurian> anyone got a good link for dual bootng?
<wileee> Huscurian, what are the OS's you want to mix?
<Huscurian> I wanted to do Windows 7 Ultimate and Ubuntu (wubi)
<wileee> Huscurian, wubi is not supported is all.
<Huscurian> I did a wubi installation about this morning, did a reboot, found Windows 7 (recovered) and Ubuntu.
<ablest1980> Huscurian, wwww.ubuntu-manual.org
<daftykins> no WUBI! don't do it! NEVER!
<Huscurian> When I went into Ubuntu, it ended up doing "wubuilder.mbr corrupted or missing"
<Huscurian> Then where can I find the best ubuntu OS?
<Huscurian> Would it be Ubuntu GNOME?
<daftykins> you already got it, just don't install it via WUBI :)
<ablest1980> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ sorry
<allenchoate> My sound no longer works. In the sound settings no output devices are listed. When I try to change my sound in alsamixer the settings are reset.
<wileee> Huscurian, use the iso loaded to a usb or dvd boot and install.
<Huscurian> daftykins, then what do I install it as?
<daftykins> Huscurian: first off you're going to need to get rid of the WUBI install
<daftykins> then get Windows 7 back to a state that's acceptable
<daftykins> after that, *boot* an ubuntu DVD or flash drive, prepared from Windows by putting the downloaded ISO onto either form - and boot it
<_denis_> read about fixmbr
<daftykins> that's not what's wrong
<_denis_> it works via win7 install DVD
<_denis_> than
<Huscurian> _denis_ I tried that using Win 7 Install DVD
<_denis_> after wubi is not going to start
<Huscurian> It never booted and asked for recovery.  It simply bypassed it and went back to Windows 7 without recovering it
<daftykins> so do you need to fix 7, or was it a clean install so you can just wipe it again?
<daftykins> because either way - fixing Windows up is a job for ##windows
<Huscurian> wubi has been partitioned to X:\ whereas Windows 7 is operating OK as of where I am now
<Huscurian> There's no problem right now with Win 7
<daftykins> well you have to remove the WUBI Ubuntu install
<_denis_> oh, so u can start win7?
<Huscurian> That'll be Control Panel, Programs, Programs and Features, Add or Remove Programs
<daftykins> _denis_: yes so please stop trying to help when you didn't even read the description :(
<Huscurian> _denis_: Yes, I can.  It says "Windows (recovered)".  So pretty much it starts OK
<_denis_> sorry
<Huscurian> I'll remove wubi and then reformat X:\
<_denis_> than start it and remove wubi
<daftykins> X probably won't exist once you get rid of it :)
<_denis_> via control panel
<daftykins> yeah that's what i was already saying - we don't need echos in here :)
<Huscurian> X:\ does exist
<Huscurian> I partitioned it myself.
<Huscurian> But Ubuntu wubi is gone now
<daftykins> oh so it's not related to the install, fair enough
<daftykins> never used it you see due to how many problems it causes people
<_denis_> have a party than
<_denis_> wubi is gone.... time to drink!
<Huscurian> daftykins: I did it because partitioning it myself allowed me to split a drive and keep the OS.  The first install kept itself within the same partition, the primary partition.
<Huscurian> And it worked but it requested the ROOT partition so I uninstalled it, partitioned to X:\
<Huscurian>  and now you see where my problem is
<daftykins> well none of that matters because you won't install Ubuntu on a Windows partition at all
<Huscurian> OK, I'm going on the net to find me an Ubuntu OS that's bootable from the USB
<daftykins> you already have one if you downloaded an ISO
<daftykins> what did you download?
<_denis_> just use netbootin
<Huscurian> Let me check
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> Here's the file name
<Huscurian> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<daftykins> if you have a spare flash drive 2GB or larger, you can use Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com to prepare it, or just burn a DVD-R
<daftykins> yeah that's fine then
<Huscurian> I have a flash drive that I can use
<Huscurian> 8GB
<daftykins> that's a yes then
<Huscurian> I use it primarily for school but I can use it though
<daftykins> it'll be wiped so take anything off it you need
<_denis_> it will be ok
<Huscurian> daftykins: thanks for letting me know.  I'll remove it before doing that.
<PudgePacket> I want to add a program (link to custom emacs launch config) to my path, but I'm not sure where to put it, which of these is best? /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<_denis_> you can use lili
<_denis_> that way the content won't be deleted
<daftykins> _denis_: you're just complicating things unnecessarily and causing a too many cooks situation here.
<_denis_> I don't think using lili is so much complicated -.-
<_denis_> it has even a nice gui
<daftykins> for a new user any additional step is a big waste of time :)
<Huscurian> brb.  going to take off all my stuff
<_denis_> you don't have additional steps -.-
<rap424> PudgePacket: I like to put custom binary files in /usr/local/bin since that directory is usually empty
<rap424> PudgePacket: or even create a bin directory to your home, and add that to your path
<daftykins> _denis_: you can feel free to help any other user that's not actively being helped, that's the best way to do it... 1 per question asker
<_denis_> I was just giving the user the option of saving time
<chance> Can someone help me our please?
<_denis_> using one prog instead of another
<daftykins> yep and just confusing :)
<_denis_> i may be help you
<PudgePacket> thanks rap424
<daftykins> chance: not until you ask something
<_denis_> it depends on the question
<chance> I need help on how to install a driver for my graphics card. Last time I tried to do it, i had to reinstall Ubuntu because when I booted up my PC, it just showed a black screen.
<_denis_> what gpu are you using?
<chance> ASUS Radeon R7 260x
<_denis_> fine, have you tried with the amd official driver installer?
<chance> Yes. That's when I got the problem with booting up a black screen. I haven't tried it since.
<_denis_> ok... what kernel version are you using?
#ubuntu 2015-09-29
<_denis_> you find it running uname
<_denis_> chance
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm deleting my stuff on the usb
<Huscurian> I already saved it on my desktop
<chance> 3.19.0-28-generic I think??
<daftykins> Huscurian: you got any other storage than that? if it's really important it'd be handy to be off the target PC
<_denis_> ok chance let me have a research :)
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<chance> Thanks _denis_
<_denis_> Linux kernel 2.6 or above (up to 3.13)
<_denis_> chance
<_denis_> you haven't read this in the amd official page, don't you?
<_denis_> your 3.19 is NOT SUPPORTED
<Huscurian> daftykins: sorry about that
<daftykins> np
<Huscurian> I moved the .iso to the usb flashdrive
<chance> Oh. Ok. Can I not get it then?
<daftykins> _denis_: i think that's inaccurate
<_denis_> well, you can and may work
<_denis_> but it was not designed to work with that
<_denis_> so.... to have better success possibilities
<_denis_> you can downgrade your kernel
<daftykins> nah you must have an outdated page up
<daftykins> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<daftykins> that for me refers to catalyst 15.9 which works with the 15.04 kernel fine
<daftykins> i'm assuming that link works, otherwise just follow through the download page wizard picking ubuntu 64-bit beside the choice for your card
<daftykins> there's also an install guide at - http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/amd-catalyst-graphics-driver-installer-notes-for-linux-operating-systems.pdf
<daftykins> chance: see the above ^ bear in mind there's also the package 'fglrx' and 'fglrx-updates' in the built in repos you can try too
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm almost done with backing up my stuff
<_denis_> what ubuntu version are you running?
<_denis_> chance
<jmacdonald> hi. i'm wondering the proper syntax to put a device into promiscuous mode in /etc/network/interfaces
<chance> _denis_ 14.04.3
<_denis_> chancecan you upgrade with the ubuntu utility to 14.04.04 LTS?
<_denis_> chance can
<chance> daftykins: I've tried using the built in fglrx but when I do, my games just don't launch, and when I try to switch back to the default, it makes me have low resolution and I cant change it or the driver.
<Huscurian> daftykins: OK...  what next?
<PudgePacket> I have a script that i removed the .sh extension from. When I execute it, how does bash know it's a script and not a binaryu
<daftykins> Huscurian: i already mentioned using universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com to put the ISO onto the flash drive
<daftykins> (from Windows)
<daftykins> chance: right - and fglrx-updates ?
<_denis_> chance , upgrade to 14.04.4 LTS
<chance> _denis_: I don't know how to do that haha
<_denis_> just
<daftykins> _denis_: that's rubbish advice
<chance> I don't know who to listen to lmao
<daftykins> not that guy, trust me
<Coded1> anyone else having problems with ubuntu-desktop-next?
<daftykins> chance: go read the PDF i linked above and grab the appropriate download from AMD if you want to try that one
<_denis_> I am not taking the responsibility to tell another man to try installing a driver that doesn't have lister that OS version in the compatibility list
<daftykins> chance: be sure to read the uninstall part so you know how to get yourself out of trouble ;)
<daftykins> _denis_: whatever page you were looking at was outdated
<Coded1> I've installed 15.10 beta2 and when I install "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop-next" it fails at "bluetooth-touch"
<_denis_> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm installing it via UUI
<daftykins> !wily | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Coded1> daftykins: ty
<_denis_> if i were you I would just have a combination of OS and kernet that is listed in the driver download page
<_denis_> I would NOT try strange mixes
<_denis_> because a black screen is annoying
 * daftykins chuckles
<_denis_> so, chance, i suggest you to upgrade to 14.04.4
<nicomachus> Getting an error trying to extract a .rar, all it says is "an error occurred while extracting files". Any way to get a more verbose error message so I can see what the problem is?
<_denis_> you do it using the software
<_denis_> provided with ubuntu
<daftykins> nicomachus: got unrar-nonfree or which installed?
<nicomachus> I have unrar, yes.
<nicomachus> just double-checked.
<_denis_> "software updates"
<daftykins> which one though
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<nicomachus> whichever one "apt-get install unrar" gives me
<nicomachus> is there another...?
<chance> _denis_ so after I do that, I should be good to get the driver?
<Bashing-om> _denis_: Fully updated system : lsb_release -a >> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS  .
<_denis_> theorically yes, your os will be in the compatibility page
<daftykins> nicomachus: good lord, i was pretty specific with 'unrar-nonfree'
<nicomachus> well since that's not a valid package, I assumed you meant something else.
<daftykins> hmm must've been removed
<nicomachus> "Package unrar-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<nicomachus> aka, unrar. what I have installed.
<_denis_> Bashing-om where are you reading?
<daftykins> oh unrar-free exists though XD
<nicomachus> shoulda been more specific...
<chance> _denis_ alright well I'll go do that quick and come back if I have any problems.
<daftykins> nicomachus: haha, good one - you're getting no help now :)
<nicomachus> if you dish it, you should be able to take it. I do appreciate your help, just not the snark.
<Bashing-om> _denis_: My terminal . the .4 point release is yet in the future .
<daftykins> nicomachus: you're out of luck tonight :)
<Huscurian> daftykins: the USB is installed already with Ubuntu
<nicomachus> still the same error.
<daftykins> Huscurian: nice, just need to boot from it then
<_denis_> chance i think i will quit in half an hour
<Huscurian> So restart the PC, go into BIOS?
<daftykins> Huscurian: not necessarily no, a single key press might give a boot menu
<_denis_> please, chance, make sure to download the driver from here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu+x86+64
<daftykins> oh look where i linked ages ago
<daftykins> :)
<Bashing-om> _denis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule .. Does not indicate there will be a .4 point release .
<daftykins> i vote it's a typo by AMD
<_denis_> is it? repeated 2 times?
<daftykins> well since it doesn't exist it's a good sign
<_denis_> yep, it is the .1
<_denis_> WAIT chance !!!!
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm going to reboot the PC
<Huscurian> and see if I can boot up Ubuntu
<daftykins> ok
<_denis_> damn you, wifi driver!
<CalebW> Anybody on?
<cfedde> some
<_denis_> hi
<CalebW> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and one of my cpus is running at 100%, but I'm not doing anything...
<_denis_> clean install?
<daftykins> check with 'top' and sort by CPU
<CalebW> What is cupsd?
<daftykins> printer daemon
<CalebW> Why would that be running? I'm not connected...
<daftykins> the printer daemon is always there
<CalebW> It doesn't need to be running at 100%
<daftykins> yeah i get that part
<daftykins> do you have a printer?
<CalebW> Yes
<_denis_> model?
<CalebW> HP ENVY 4500
<daftykins> so jump on http://localhost:631 and see if something's up
<daftykins> that's a laptop not a printer
<destinydriven> hey guys, I'm running ubuntu 15.04 on an HP Pavillion CTO Quad 6100. I recently upgraded my RAM from 8GB to 16GB and immediately started noticing that the PC would do random reboots but especially at boot time.  I'd get this error ACPI PCC probe failed
<destinydriven> sometimes, the PC reboots several times before I get the login screen
<CalebW> What's a laptop?
<daftykins> destinydriven: i don't think that message is necessarily related
<daftykins> well, or a model of computer - the Envy part you just said
<_denis_> destinydriven perform a memory check with memtest
<destinydriven> daftykins, when I remove 8GB, it still happens but less often
<CalebW> It's a printer
<destinydriven> _denis_, memory checks out fine
<CalebW> I'm looking right at it
<destinydriven> I even tested the memory on another laptop
<nicomachus> destinydriven: possibly stupid question, but you shut down the PC and switched it off before swapping the RAM, right?
<daftykins> and it's called envy o0 weird.
<destinydriven> nicomachus, yeah I did that
<daftykins> you'd know 'cause it'd be fried
<_denis_> daftykins have you connected the printer to the pc?
<nicomachus> or short the RAM port and throw random ACPI errors.
<daftykins> _denis_: i am not the person asking.
<destinydriven> I also did some research and saw that it might be related to some nvidia graphics (which I don't have, running AMD)
<_denis_> ops, autoscoll. sorry
<CalebW> So on the webpage I have a job waiting to complete
<orion_> ==
<daftykins> CalebW: i reckon it's stuck spooling
<destinydriven> you think the RAM port is damaged?
<daftykins> i'd say that was a stretch of a claim
<CalebW> I tried to cancel it, but it says it can't because it's already canceled
<_denis_> destinydriven does it happend only with ubuntu?
<destinydriven> _denis_, sadly no, it's worse when I run windows on it
<daftykins> CalebW: try deleting it after stopping the service / rebooting
<destinydriven> I did try wiping the PC and installed windows 8.1 on it just to see what would happen
<_denis_> so... the problem cannot be software
<wakeatnight> whats a good way to get a precompiled, latest, realtime kernel for 15.04? thanks
<orion_> Konqueror see HTML5 no sound, how to solve?
<CalebW> I managed to purge all jobs, thanks for helping
<daftykins> destinydriven: disk issue?
<CalebW> Now my battery should last longer
<daftykins> CalebW: definitely :D
<_denis_> destinydriven don't you think at an hardware damage when you see that two completely different software beware the same way?
<destinydriven> daftykins, disk is fine. Brand new SSD
<daftykins> just because it's new doesn't mean anything
<tonyarkles> ok, I'm having the strangest problem
<tonyarkles> I'm trying to install 14.04.3-amd64-desktop
<destinydriven> the thing is HP recommends max 8GB for that model
<tonyarkles> i've checked the md5sum on my ISO and it matches
<daftykins> destinydriven: easiest way, assuming you're certain on memtest doing multiple passes without incident - i'd pull the drives and run a live session for a bit
<tonyarkles> but when I install it, I get 32-bit kernel and userland
<_denis_> destinydriven, can i suggest you running a live version of an os after removing the HDD?
<daftykins> tonyarkles: must've been an incorrectly marked file on a mirror
<tonyarkles> daftykins: the md5sum matches though?!
<destinydriven> _denis_, I tried running ubuntu live and the problem doesn't surface
<daftykins> tonyarkles: maybe they hashed their own files
<daftykins> *shrug*
<daftykins> just grab another?
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm on "Trying Ubuntu"
<krabador> if i would, from terminal, copy all files types in a folder, to another, all but not a particular extension?
<Huscurian> I didn't install it since it asks for 6.6 GB
<tonyarkles> daftykins: i'm hesistant because i'm tethered and burning my data plan
<CalebW> tonyarkles: just go to like a public library
<CalebW> or some other free hotspot like MCdonalds
<tonyarkles> hahahaha I'd love to
<tonyarkles> genuinely in the middle of nowhere right now
<daftykins> tonyarkles: sadly we have not yet perfected beaming bits to your system, so i'm not quite sure what you expect us to do about that?
<_denis_> destinydriven so...... you have those problems only when you run an os from hdd, right?
<CalebW> Then sorry, but you'll have to settle for 32 bit then
<orion_>  Konqueror see HTML5 no sound, how to solve?
<destinydriven> _denis_, yes apparently
<daftykins> Huscurian: you'll need to make some space on the drive yeah, you can resize C: from within Windows - or just have more space from where you had X:
<Huscurian> I have space within X:\
<daftykins> you'll need to delete that partition
<Huscurian> Would it be doable to install from there?
<daftykins> Huscurian: run 'gparted' and make space.
<Huscurian> OK, one second
<daftykins> *to* not from, from is coming from the flash drive
<_denis_> destinydriven have you a working for sure HDD?
<destinydriven> _denis_, so you think it's the SSD that's the issue?
<tonyarkles> daftykins: I'm just so confused is all
<_denis_> it might be that
<Huscurian> So I delete the partition in the X:\, not the flah?
<Huscurian> flash*
<destinydriven> _denis_, yeah the HDD is in perfect condition. Passes SMART test
<_denis_> destinydriven a not properly working hdd is a pain, i have experimented that
<wakeatnight> when installting lowaltency kernel from repos, do I have to uninstall my current kernel (I think not, just run update-grub afterwards?) and remove fglrx?
<tonyarkles> daftykins: and it matches the MD5SUMS from releases.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Huscurian: you look at the hard disk with gparted, because that's where Windows is and ubuntu will need to go beside it
<tonyarkles> so in theory downloading it again from there should result in the exact same file?
<Huscurian> Ah, I see.
<daftykins> tonyarkles: yeah so don't...
<_denis_> smart test mean nothing or so on
<destinydriven> _denis_, I can deal with the random reboots at boot time   . . it's when I'm working on something and then it happens abruptly
<destinydriven> that's the part that annoys me
<Huscurian> daftykins: I am in gparted.  I see dev/sda1, sda2, sda3 and unallocated.
<Huscurian> Unallocated is 2.46 MiB
<Huscurian> sda3 is 108.64
<Huscurian> sda is 3.05 GiB
<daftykins> destinydriven: i'd change the SATA cables :)
<_denis_> abruptly?
<Huscurian> sda2 is 3.05GiB I mean
<tonyarkles> daftykins: how do I get a 64-bit install though? like... is this a known thing where the 14.04.3-amd64-desktop iso installs  32-bit binaries?
<CalebW> So you
<Huscurian> sda3 is what I want though
<Huscurian> To install Ubuntu
<CalebW> you'll want to shrink sda3
<destinydriven> _denis_, ok I will try that. I have two HDD so I will try with the other cable
<daftykins> tonyarkles: no it's not, i have no idea what you've managed to find - but going on and on about it when the answer is to download something else, i don't feel like we're going to make any progress here...
<tonyarkles> daftykins: I'm just curious what you'd recommend I download?
<tonyarkles> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/
<daftykins> either a torrent or pick another mirror
<wileee> tonyarkles, find the daily 14.04 use a link from there.
<_denis_> destinydriven if the problem is not the hdd it might be a power fail
<tonyarkles> wileee: ahhhh interesting!
<tonyarkles> i didn't know there were dailies
<tonyarkles> thanks!
<_denis_> it seems strange
<wileee> lts yes
<destinydriven> power fail?
<destinydriven> like a problem with the power board?
<Huscurian> daftykins: should I delete X:\
<_denis_> yes
<Huscurian> and make more space for Ubuntu or move Ubuntu into X:
<destinydriven> ouch
<daftykins> Huscurian: ubuntu will never be part of a drive letter, only Windows uses driver letters :) yes you can delete it, all it did was hold the WUBI install before right?
<_denis_> it wouldn't be this strange as a behaviour
<Huscurian> daftykins: correct.
<destinydriven> I'll try swapping the cables first
<Huscurian> OK, deleting it
<daftykins> destinydriven: well the problem would continue, you'd need only one disk attached
<destinydriven> daftykins, yeah that's the plan.  the other cable would be too short anyway
<Huscurian> OK, by installing Ubuntu, it should create its own partition, correct?
<Huscurian> Would this enable a dual boot?
<daftykins> yes and yes
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> I'm going to install right now
<daftykins> as long as when you booted it booted with a purple screen and a little logo
<destinydriven> daftykins, _denis_ I'm gonna go try this now. Will report back possibly tomorrow. Need to run it for a while to monitor
<destinydriven> thanks again to all
<Huscurian> daftykins: it came with a purple screen, and has a purple/orange background
<_denis_> no problem :)
<Huscurian> Everything's running fune graphically
<Huscurian> fine*
<_denis_> just a auggestions
<_denis_> destinydriven
<destinydriven> _denis_, yeah
<daftykins> !efi | Huscurian just have a quick glance at this and be sure it booted either with the white text on black background or the purple one with the little logo at the bottom
<ubottu> Huscurian just have a quick glance at this and be sure it booted either with the white text on black background or the purple one with the little logo at the bottom: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<_denis_> detach everything from your PC
<destinydriven> I only have mouse
<_denis_> amd
<Huscurian> daftykins: I booted from a white text with black background
<Huscurian> It had 3 different options
<_denis_> and*
<Huscurian> 1) Try Ubuntu
<Huscurian> 2) Install Ubuntu
<Huscurian> and the 3rd option, not sure
<_denis_> one HDD at time
<_denis_> each time in different slot
<Huscurian> It also specified e for edit command, and c for command line
<destinydriven> _denis_, the other HDD only has user data.
<daftykins> Huscurian: ah, it sounds like it's booted in EFI mode - which isn't going to work with windows 7 beside it
<_denis_> i suggest you to just use one HDD
<_denis_> pick an USB drive
<Huscurian> daftykins: when I boot into BIOS, it said UEFI
<_denis_> and put there your important data
<Huscurian> And then when I entered the screen, it showed that white text/black background
<destinydriven> yeah, I can use an external enclosure
<daftykins> Huscurian: yeah there should be a boot menu with two choices, the flash drive as EFI and without EFI
<_denis_> finding out the broken part will be easier
<Huscurian> Yeah, it had the two
<Huscurian> Which one should I pick?
<destinydriven> _denis_, cool.   I'm gonna try this right now.
<Huscurian> The one without EFI?
<destinydriven> later
<daftykins> Huscurian: yep, the installer will then detect 7 properly and install alongside it
<Huscurian> BRB.
<Huscurian> Going to reboot, K?
<_denis_> remember destinydriven : the less hdd and usb attacched devices: the easier will be the broken part hunt
<_denis_> you ARE going to find it destinydriven
<_denis_> and if you don't..... well, you know that the problem is elsewhere: possibly the power board
<_denis_> i'm leaving destinydriven
<_denis_> see you tomorrow (hopefully)
<nicomachus> daftykins: if you're interested, it turned out to be a .zip masquerading as .rar
<daftykins> not really :)
<^Ocean^> okay, im running a fresh clean install of 14.04 lts, trying to get php runnign for userdir  have userdir working,  but when i try an navigate to a .php file, i get raw text, no php code is executed.
<^Ocean^> phpmyadmin works fine.
<^Ocean^> followed ever lamp how-to and cant get php files to execute, and nothing in error logs
<^Ocean^> im stumped
<daftykins> sounds like you didn't install the apache module
<daftykins> or you've not got the correct entries on that enabled site's config
<nicomachus> daftykins: honestly, there's no need to be a jerk like that all the time. It turns people away. I know you do this all volunteer and everyone here appreciates all the help you give, but it's *possible* to do it without being a jerk. Whether you care or not is fine, but it does have an effect.
<Huscurian> daftykins: I checked the BIOS.
<Huscurian> There's the EFI option and the Legacy ROM option.
<Huscurian> I used Legacy ROM, then found that there's only UEFI for the flashdrive
<daftykins> hahaha
<highdivr> |-}
<^Ocean^> im wondering what im missing
<daftykins> Huscurian: what are you booted into right now?
<^Ocean^> its just a test box on a lan,  no vhosts or anything
<gshmu> uname -r is 3.19, how to disable update kernel
<mozzarella> guys help
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'm booted into insecure boot mode, Legacy ROM, and the flashdrive as UEFI
<Huscurian> It came with the white text/black background
<gshmu> I don't need to install 3.13 kernel version, I'm using synaptic to lock version, but didn't work
<mozzarella> I don't know how to remove the on-screen keyboard
<daftykins> Huscurian: so ubuntu live session right now? can you open the terminal application and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and paste the link it creates here?
<Huscurian> It's Try Ubuntu right now.
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: you definitely put the php module on for apache, if it's apache yes?
<daftykins> gshmu: 'update kernel' ?
<gshmu> daftykins: disable update old version kernel
<^Ocean^> daftykins: yup
<Huscurian> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12607552/
<daftykins> gshmu: but you get security fixes in the updates?
<gshmu> daftykins: I using newly version kernel
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: i definitely think either your site config is wrong, missing a setting - or perhaps it needs a restart (apache)
<mozzarella> I don't know how to remove the on-screen keyboard
<gshmu> daftykins: I'm using v3.19, I need update v3.19, but v3.13 don't
<^Ocean^> daftykins: iv been following every tutorial on lamp for ubuntu 14.10 and cant find anything miss-configured
<daftykins> Huscurian: ah so you've actually got 3 disks, yeah that win7 install definitely looks legacy and not EFI, so it's not going to install right until you can fight it into booting the ubuntu flash drive as legacy :)
<^Ocean^> and nothing in the log files reveal anything wrong
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: where's the test browser running from? is it perhaps pulling cached responses?
<Huscurian> daftykins: so I have to fight the Win 7 legacy to have it dual boot with ubuntu?  Any thoughts as to how to do it?
<daftykins> Huscurian: well just poke around your EFI and try to make sure it's got legacy boot enabled and preferred, secure boot and EFI boot off... ensure win7 still boots like that, then try getting a boot menu which should list the flash drive twice - is it an Asus/MSI/gigabyte motherboard do you know?
<Huscurian> ASUS Rog Extreme Z mobo
<Huscurian> daftykins: I'll see about having a secure boot, use Legacy, and see if I can get EFI removed.
<Huscurian> I'll wait until you can confirm any new info before I leave.
<Huscurian> This way I don't have to do "Try Ubuntu" and reinstall HexChat every instance.
<^Ocean^> daftykins: cleard chache on browser, also tested from 2 seperate box's
<daftykins> Huscurian: could just jump on webchat.freenode.net when you do
<daftykins> no need to install a client so much
<Huscurian> what does webchat.freenode.net have?
<Huscurian> Does it have an #ubuntu channel or?
<^Ocean^> whats off, i dont think Apache is reading the conf files, i have a servername defiend in the default.conf and Apache still errors telling me it cannot resolve servers fqn
<daftykins> Huscurian: a browser client to come on here
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: did you say you've got this on 14.04?
<daftykins> (cat /etc/issue)
<^Ocean^> 14.10
<Huscurian> daftykins: thanks.
<Huscurian> OK, rebooting.
<Huscurian> BRB
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: are you sure? because that's EOL.
<^Ocean^> 14.10 is EOL ? thats the one the ubuntu page served upto me as the stable LTS release
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: you have it wrong then, run "cat /etc/issue" and you'll get confirmation
<^Ocean^> oh my bad its 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> ok good stuff
<daftykins> 14.04 changed the config approach a fair bit, so a lot of files are spread about now
<daftykins> if you have any parts getting ignored, it could be they're in the wrong file
<user23> i has joined
<ubuntu___> gabrielschulhof: hello, was the sig killed?
<^Ocean^> hmm,   now im really confused lol, its a stock install.   installed linux, installed lamp and expexted it to work more or less out of box haha
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: i've got a few web servers on 14.04 working just fine, must've been some step that went wonky
<^Ocean^> iv repeated the steps a few times,  usinga  few diff how-tos
<daftykins> they must be pretty rubbish guides :)
<daftykins> are you putting php just in /var/www/html/ right now?
<nhyl> guys, please help me ... I cant unlock my drive on startup after i install nvidia driver (ubuntu bootup splash shows up with enter password thing, but i cant enter anything), i have to go to recovery mode, then there is a textconsole with "please unlock /dev/sda something" where i can type the password, then i can continue with normal boot, nvidia logo shows up for 1sec and i'm on the normal login screen. This works but it's really ann
<nhyl> oying to select recovery mode everytime i start the pc... how can i fix this? i need the prop nvidia drivers for gaming etc
<daftykins> nhyl: which ones did you install?
<Huscurian> daftykins: I tried to log into the flash drive without UEFI, tinkered around but no secure boot.
<Huscurian> I booted in insecure mode, still got the white text/black background.
<nhyl> daftykins, 352.41 is the graphics drivers (it says tested, also happening when i install the 340 driver), ubuntu version is 15.10 beta2, but it also happenend on 15.04 etc
<^Ocean^> daftykins tried there and in ~user/
<daftykins> nhyl: ok, unfortunately wily help isn't in here, it's in #ubuntu+1 - but i think using encryption with that is a no go.
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: so you've defined a site file which has the document root in ~/ ?
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: pastebin your default site from /etc/apache/sites-available/
<nhyl> daftykins, yeah but it is happening also when i install the lts version or 15.04, so i dont think the beta version is the problem right?
<wbill> goodevening isit normal when i do a finger to see a tty listed as root is that safe/secure?
<daftykins> nhyl: maybe not but can't help you with unreleased releases
<ubuntu___> DOes the bcmwl source also build firmware?
<wbill> the listing in finger is *tty1 and *ttymxc0
<russ5811> anyone know of any problems with usb 3.0 speeds in 15.04?
<ubuntu___> It's like watching a fibbonaci sequence.
<Kramerboy> Hello, I am using nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime and only have one resoultion of 1920x1080 when launching any OpenGL game. However, I am able to switch resolutions in the Display settings. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem? Some examples of not being able to switch resolutions in-game are Briquolo and SuperTuxKart.
<Rexter> Russ5811, Linux started supporting USB 3.0 in the September 2009 release of the 2.6.31 kernel, and Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala was the first version of Ubuntu to support USB 3.0.
<ubuntu___> Something like gallium on every chipset. Looks like a fib.
<daftykins> russ5811: why what're you having issues with?
<ubuntu___> As far as usb speeds goes same thing.
<ubuntu___> It is fairly stable. Inside its a swirl of words like gentoo. So someobody has to be doing something to keep ubuntu running. I downloaded updates and it quickly reaches 36GB of jumble.
<ubuntu___> I'd like to see if a human really codes any of it.
<daftykins> ubuntu___: none of what you're saying is relevant here i'm afraid, this is a support channel only - chat is over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu___> Does the bcmwl-kernel-source include firmware of is b43fwcutter still required?
<daftykins> i can link you to the broadcom page but can't answer your questions
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Huscurian> daftykins: I wonder if you received my messages earlier.
<russ5811> daftykins: I'm transferring about 800GB of data from an SSD to a usb 3.0 external hdd. it's definitely a usb 3.0 port. my speeds are maxing out at 70mb/s
<daftykins> Huscurian: oh yeah, hmm nothing to add really - installing whilst booted as EFI won't result in being able to use both together - could convert it afterwards i guess, but that'd be a hassle
<daftykins> russ5811: could be limited by the hard disk if it isn't a good one
<Huscurian> Yeah, that's true.  I have tried partitioning the drive to X:]
<Huscurian> and when I saved it, I rebooted and found that Windows and Ubuntu were dual booted.
<russ5811> it's a seagate...just bought it an hour ago
<daftykins> Huscurian: why bother? ubuntu can't be installed to windows NTFS formatted drives
<srged> How can I boost my alfa card which has a 5bdi antenna? should i buy a 9dbi antenna or better an amplifier?
<Huscurian> What kind of drives could Ubuntu be installed to?
<daftykins> srged: that's not ubuntu support, ##networking might be better
<daftykins> Huscurian: they must be partitions formatted with Linux file systems such as ext4
<ubuntu___> daftykins do you know anything about it?
<daftykins> ubuntu___: 'it' ?
<ubuntu___> Does the bcmwl-kernel-source include firmware of is b43fwcutter still required?
<Huscurian> If I partition as ext4, could it still allow a dual boot?
<daftykins> ubuntu___: did you miss the bit where i said i can't answer that, but could link you to the broadcom page?
<ubuntu___> sure
<daftykins> Huscurian: none of this needs to be done because the ubuntu installer would do it, but your problem is larger - as if you're booting EFI it's not going to work
<daftykins> Huscurian: so what brand of motherboard is this?
<Huscurian> I am not booting EFI
<russ5811> daftykins: thanks for trying to help. i appreciate it.
<Huscurian> It's been booted as Legacy.  I also booted from PNY, not UEFI PNY
<daftykins> Huscurian: ah so it's working!
<Huscurian> I had to do a boot override.
<ubuntu___> that is what highlights are used for
<Huscurian> But it still booted me into insecure mode.
<daftykins> Huscurian: insecure doesn't matter, only windows 8 and 10 use secure boot
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> Then I noticed that I have Ubuntu OS, a NTFS partition.  Should I delete that and change it to ext4?
<daftykins> ubuntu___: i thought it was pretty obvious, you talking about broadcom... me talking about broadcom...
<daftykins> Huscurian: where do you see that?
<ubuntu___> it is exploitable daftykins
<Huscurian> GParted
<Huscurian> I want to use that.
<ubuntu___> many presumptions are exploitable daftykins
<Huscurian> It's /dev/sda3, 108.64 GiB
<Huscurian> Sorry, my bad.
<daftykins> Huscurian: i saw you have two SSDs and a 2TB disk, all you need to do is run the installer now and pick some empty space to put it on
<^Ocean^> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/bjCchgQN
<daftykins> Huscurian: you need to leave the spot you want to install to as empty space, don't create a partition there
<ubuntu___> the joker can have the whole town on moral exploit daftykins , happy comic book day
<Huscurian> All right.  There's 3 partitions right now.
<ubuntu___> the days are evil daftykins
<daftykins> ubuntu___: you're chatting what to me, is a bunch of irrelevant rubbish - so i'd appreciate you stopping now if you don't mind.
<Huscurian> But unallocated has 2.46 MiB.
<Huscurian> This would not be a problem?
<ubuntu___> daftykins: preferr beeps?
<daftykins> Huscurian: can you use the print-screen key then firefox to throw a screenshot up on imgur.com ?
<Huscurian> Sure
<daftykins> ubuntu___: i prefer hearing support questions only, or nothing.
<ubuntu___> daftykins: can this thing playthrough the speakers from line in?
<daftykins> 'this thing' ?
<Huscurian> Pming you
<Huscurian> daftykins: Check your message.
<daftykins> Huscurian: it's not really sensitive data
<Huscurian> Ah OK
<Huscurian> http://imgur.com/Rn7Bu4C then this is the link
<ubuntu___> daftykins: are you a slow learner?
<Huscurian> daftykins: I want to put Ubuntu into Ubuntu OS because it has the memory.
<daftykins> ubuntu___: congrats, ignored for being an asshole
<daftykins> Huscurian: hmm, one sec just matching up your image with the earlier pastebin
<daftykins> so many disks :D
<Huscurian> daftykins: sure
<daftykins> Huscurian: alright i think what i've getting is that /dev/sdb is your second 120GB SSD with Windows on it, then /dev/sda which you screenshot'd there is the one that maybe WUBI was on - but is no longer
<daftykins> *i'm getting
<Kramerboy> Hello, I am using nvidia-352 and nvidia-prime under Ubuntu 15.04 and only have one resoultion of 1920x1080 when launching any OpenGL game. However, I am able to switch resolutions in the Display settings. Is there anything I can do to fix this problem? Some examples of not being able to switch resolutions in-game are Briquolo and SuperTuxKart.
<Huscurian> wubi used to be on sda3 but is no longer there.
<daftykins> mmm that 117GB space
<Huscurian> Yeah
<daftykins> so what's sda2?
<Huscurian> I want to make sure that Ubuntu can be installed there
<daftykins> 3GB is a bit small
<Huscurian> That's a secondary drive and won't be doable
<daftykins> and then sda1 looks like the boot partition from a windows 7 install
<Huscurian> And sda2/sda3 used to be whole partitions
<Huscurian> But I split them in the middle eto give Ubuntu OS more memory
<ubuntu___> link the site
<daftykins> ah ok, so you don't need sda2? "Tertiary Drive"
<Huscurian> Yeah
<Huscurian> I just want sda3 to hold Ubuntu
<Huscurian> I right-clicked and it said Format to.  I can format it to ext4
<daftykins> right, this disk setup is a bit messy right now - because sda1 is the boot data for the win7 install on sdb :(
<Huscurian> Yeah
<daftykins> how old is the windows 7 install?
<daftykins> did you just put it on today, or?
<Huscurian> About 3-4 years ago, I believe
<daftykins> ah ok so you've got plenty of important stuff there
<Huscurian> Yeah
<daftykins> right, use gparted and delete both sda2 and sda3
<daftykins> then hit the green tick to apply
<Huscurian> If I delete, would it affect the partition?
<Huscurian> For windows 7?
<daftykins> nope because the boot data is sda1 and the windows install is on sdb - the whole other disk
<Huscurian> Ok, deleted the partitions
<Huscurian> Green tick is next to the red arrow crooked to the left, right?
<daftykins> nah it's further right from it
<daftykins> unless it moved it when the option became available
<Huscurian> I deleted them
<Huscurian> And when I went to the green "Check", it said "Apply all Operations"
<Huscurian> Is this the one you're referring to?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> that'll do the trick
<Huscurian> z
<daftykins> it should've reloaded gparted now and it should see that just sda1 is on sda
<daftykins> (once you click close)
<Huscurian> OK
<daftykins> now you can close gparted and run the installer
<daftykins> (the icon on the desktop of course)
<Huscurian> I'm trying to access gparted right now
<daftykins> Huscurian: well, we were done with it anyway really
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> Then install
<Huscurian> It says
<daftykins> yep, now during this you need to make sure when the partitioning stage comes, that you select "Something else"
<daftykins> it'll talk about installing beside Windows, but "Something else" will be the one to pick
<Huscurian> "The machine's firmware has started the installer in UEFI but it loks like there may be existing operating system already installed using "BIOS compatibility mode".
<daftykins> o0
<Huscurian> It goes on to give tow buttons: "Go Back", "Continue in UEFI mode"
<daftykins> ah sounds like it didn't boot as legacy at all then :(
<user_> ok
<Huscurian> Yeah, sounds like it.  I did boot from Legacy ROM and forced a boot of PNY, not UEFI PNY but..
<Huscurian> It seems like it still is in UEFI mode
<daftykins> mmm how annoying
<Huscurian> Yep, very annoying
<daftykins> i don't think you ever mentioned the motherboard brand?
<Huscurian> One sceond
<Huscurian> let me get my technical manual
<user_> why
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> daftykins: mobo brand is Maximus IV Extreme-Z
<daftykins> ah so it's an Asus
<daftykins> ok, so F8 is usually the boot menu key
<Huscurian> Yes, it is
<Huscurian> OK
<daftykins> but you did already see the flash drive listed with no EFI in it, just make sure it's not in a USB 3 port
<Huscurian> It's not.
<daftykins> then try it again perhaps
<Huscurian> I'll try again and see what happens
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: sorry i got distracted there, can you pastebin the output of " dpkg -l | grep apache" ?
<Huscurian> See you in a sec
<Jaglor>  daftykins: Why can it not be in a USB3 port?
<daftykins> it was just a thought of why it could be misbehaving, i don't have any reason in mind
<chaos7theory> Is there an Ubuntu release that's a rolling release yet?
<daftykins> don't think so
<^Ocean^> daftykins: any ideas what im missing ?
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: well can you pastebin the above command?
<Huscurian> daftykins: I did the F8 boot and used PNY
<daftykins> still white text on black?
<Huscurian> I entered and found that I'm at the Ubuntu screen with the white logo, text, and black background
<Huscurian> but not the white text/ black background with the white box
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> so it asked you to pick a language?
<Huscurian> I don't think so
<daftykins> if you run the installer it might show the warning again if it's EFI booted
<Huscurian> daftykins: trying the installer right now
<^Ocean^> daftykins sorry which command ?
<trelane> this may sound like an idiotic question, but do I have to do anything additional with /etc/network/interfaces in 14.04 to bring them up on boot other than just specifying them?  I manually brought them up with ifup after boot fine, but they aren't starting on boot.
<Huscurian> daftykins: I pressed Continue and no UEFI error showed up just yet.
<trelane> is there something in /etc/default, or similar I'm missing?
<daftykins> Huscurian: hmm might be in luck
<Huscurian> It's still running, the Continue button is darkened.
<ctunoku> Um... I was dual-booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu (through grub), and when I upgraded to Windows 10, I got a grub rescue prompt. I tried Boot-repair, but it doesn't seem to have done anything. URL is http://paste.ubuntu.com/12607774/. Any advice?
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: "dpkg -l | grep apache" on a http://paste.ubuntu.com please
<Huscurian> daftykins: just might be!  :P
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> I'm at the screen.
<Huscurian> It says the computer has multiple OS on it
<daftykins> excellent
<Huscurian> Install Ubuntu alongside it?
<daftykins> and it should have the 'something else' at the bottom
<Huscurian> It does
<Huscurian> Click on that?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> then next
<^Ocean^> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/Seeppsrs
<Huscurian> OK, it shows the spaces
<daftykins> Huscurian: at the lower left, does it have a box referring to where to install GRUB? with /dev/sda selected ?
<Huscurian> sda1 and sdc1 are Windows 7 loaders
<wileee> ctunoku, You upgraded the live usb?
<ctunoku> wileee: I'm not sure, what do you mean?
<Huscurian> It says it should be installed to dev/sda ATA OCZ VERTEX PLUS (120.0 GB)
<Huscurian> Device for boot loader installation:
<daftykins> Huscurian: sounds good, do you know how much RAM you have?
<Huscurian> Is what it asks for
<Huscurian> 16GB ram
<daftykins> ok and are you likely ever to use sleep or hibernate?
<Huscurian> No.  It'll sleep by itself and I never sleep or hibernate much
<Huscurian> I have to say something.  sda1 and sdc1 are windows 7 loaders
<daftykins> it won't be able to sleep unless you partition the disk correctly now
<Huscurian> But sdb1 is not.
<daftykins> yeah that's ok
<daftykins> i spotted this all before
<daftykins> your disk layout is quite a mess, but it won't prevent things from working
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> then sda right?
<^Ocean^> daftykins: and i have modded php5.conf and commented out the lines to disable php execution in userdir
<daftykins> so essentially sleep won't be an option unless you make a specific partition for ubuntu the size of your RAM (or larger)
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: hrmm perhaps your modifications have caused this
<wileee> ctunoku, hmm, sorry, just a bit of a mess, I see efi in sda and msdos on others, no real help here.
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: have you run "a2enmod php" ?
<Huscurian> daftykins: one second
<^Ocean^> daftykins: yup, its enabled
<^Ocean^> php works in /var/www/html/
<^Ocean^> just not in ~
<daftykins> oh i thought you said it didn't
<daftykins> why are you trying to make it work in a user dir anyway? :)
<daftykins> want easy scp access?
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> I did a GB to MB converter
<daftykins> oh you don't need to bother with any of that
<Huscurian> 16384MB.  "New partition table?"
<daftykins> no no, just select the unallocated space and create an 18,000MB partition and make it swap
<^Ocean^> daftykins: well i guess i could log in as root, and upload all my pages to /var/www/html/  figured it would be better to work as a normal user...  never had an issue getting it working before, but last time i set up apache and php it was ubuntu 10
<ctunoku> wileee: Ah, OK
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: no you don't need to do that either, i'm shocked all your guides have been this bad :)
<Huscurian> daftykins: I pressed + and found "Create Partition"
<daftykins> ^Ocean^: add your user (not root, the normal user) to the group 'www-data' then chown your /var/www/html/ as www-data:www-data, change the group permissions to write, then your user can write to the standard document root
<Huscurian> I added 18000 MB as you indicated.  It says Type for this new partition: Logical.  Location for Partition: Beginning of space.
<daftykins> Huscurian: sounds good
<daftykins> yep
<Huscurian> Use as: Ext4 journaling file system
<Huscurian> All good?
<daftykins> nah use as swap
<Huscurian> What about mount point?
<Huscurian> Ok
<daftykins> mount point will disappear once swap is selected
<Huscurian> I clicked on "Swap area"
<Huscurian> OK
<daftykins> then hit ok
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> sda5 swap showed up
<Huscurian> 17998 MB
<daftykins> now create another, this time select 20480 MB and make it ext4 with / as the mount point
<tonyarkles> wileee: unetbootin was only overwriting the boot files and not the iso...
<tonyarkles> the iso was just fine
<Huscurian> OK, and stays the same for type: Logical, Location for new partiton: "Beginning of space"?
<tonyarkles> after doing a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<Huscurian> I did the / for mount
<daftykins> tonyarkles: ugh unetbootin's fault all along eh? i always avoid that one for the dramas it causes
<tonyarkles> evertyhing worked
<tonyarkles> daftykins: yup
<ubuntu___> I want to use this for networking but there is always something broke.
<tonyarkles> i can't believe it
<daftykins> Huscurian: yep logical again, start of space
<tonyarkles> at least i wasn't going insane :D
<Huscurian> Great
<daftykins> tonyarkles: :D
<Huscurian> OKing it now
<tonyarkles> someone was gaslighting me instead
<rust> anyone interested here to talk about deep web ?
<daftykins> Huscurian: and finally one more, all of the remaining space... ext4 and /home
<Huscurian> sda6 ext4 is now showing up
<daftykins> rust: no this is a support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Huscurian> Got it
<Huscurian> sda7 ext4 /home is made
<daftykins> Huscurian: ok you're all set to hit the next button to keep installing now, should ask you the usual stuff like username, computer name, password - i'd recommend selecting to *NOT* install/download updates during installation
<Huscurian> sda6 and sda7 are checked
<Huscurian> is that normal?
<daftykins> that'll be for the format bit i expect
<daftykins> yeah fine
<daftykins> 'cause they're new :)
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> :)  Installing
<Huscurian> I didn't click on download updates while installing
<daftykins> cool
<Huscurian> saysd, changes will be made to sda5, 6, and 7
<Huscurian> I'm continuing...
<daftykins> yep
<Huscurian> All right
<Huscurian> It's running rightn ow
<Huscurian> Install Now button is greyed out
<Huscurian> Map of US
<Huscurian> Keyboard layout
<Huscurian> Well, it seems like I'm on the right track
<daftykins> yep, only thing left is to see it boot to a menu to pick ubuntu + windows 7 come the end
<daftykins> (with the flash drive out of course)
<daftykins> Huscurian: fwiw anyone who knows what they're doing will look at the disk layout and think "what the hell?!" but eh, it'll work ;)
<Huscurian> daftykins: haha.
<daftykins> Huscurian: personally i would've had just one of those SSDs connected when installing windows so that it had put all its' files on the single drive, not spread across two like it is now
<daftykins> bit late now :>
<Ragter> I have some questinos about btrfs. Is there anyone here who can help me out with it?
<Huscurian> daftykins: when I build a new PC, it'll be setup to accept Windows and Linux the right way :P
<Huscurian> OK
<Huscurian> I did the username, password, computer name.
<Huscurian> "Welcome to Ubuntu"
<Huscurian> "Installing system"
<daftykins> now the waiting game
<Huscurian> daftykins: thanks for being so much help!
<Huscurian> :)  Of course...  the patience game
<daftykins> hehe, you're not out of the woods yet - but no problem
<Huscurian> I hope I am out of the woods lol
<Huscurian> Ubuntu is more secure than Windows 7?
<daftykins> that's an awkward one to ask really
<Huscurian> Yeah, it is.  Just curious though
<daftykins> recent media events have shown that all OSs are vulnerable to people finding exploits in it all
<Huscurian> Interesting.
<daftykins> and there'll always be problems no matter what you run, so to my mind - you just run the OS you prefer picking up after the most
<Huscurian> Yeah
<Huscurian> That's a good way to put it
<Huscurian> I wanted to learn more about using linux with a distro years ago.  This would be my first time breaking myself in
<Huscurian> So I'm pretty happy with it right now.
<daftykins> :)
<Huscurian> Sometime down the road when I'm more developed as a programmer, I may go Fedora
<Huscurian> complete with software development programs
<Bashing-om> Huscurian: My 2 cents, wait, you will only get happier with linux .
<Huscurian> Bashing-om: so strictly speaking, over time, I'll like Linux more?
<Bashing-om> Huscurian: I am prejudiced . In my opinion linux is a programmers' dream, and 'buntu in particular .
<Huscurian> Bashing-om: Interesting.  You're a programmer yourself?
<bazhang> could we move this to the chat channel please
<Huscurian> My bad.  The chat channel is where?  #ubuntu-chat?
<daftykins> -offtopic
<Bashing-om> Huscurian: In the past I have run sussie, slackware and knoppix .. when I was introduced to ubuntu. I was sold . support and documentation .
<Huscurian> got it
<bazhang> -discuss or -offtopic both work, thanks
<Huscurian> Yeah, sorry for being off-topic
<Huscurian> daftykins: installation is done.  It's now asking me to "Continue Testing" or "Restart Now"
<Huscurian> It should come across a dual boot screen, correct?
<daftykins> hit continue testing then shutdown, remove the flash drive then power back on
<daftykins> should go to a menu kinda like the white text on black background one, yeah
<Huscurian> OK./
<Huscurian> I'll do that and let you know if it works.
<Huscurian> BRB
<Archyme> I have a thumb drive named "thumb 1". I get a "no such file or directory" error when I try cd thumb 1, cd thumb_1 etc... What am I missing?
<daftykins> Archyme: use tab complete?
<nemith> Archyme: cd "thumb 1
<nemith> "
<nemith> or cd thumb\ 1
<Archyme> nemith, thanks that worked... i wasn't aware i needed the \
<Archyme> daftykins, thanks for your help as well!
<daftykins> :)
<Archyme> I will now change the name to "thumb1" and learn never to use spaces!
<daftykins> good stuff :D
<Archyme> is a "\" always required before a space?
<huscurian> daftykins: no dual boot
<huscurian> I restarted, press F8, then joined OCZ Vertex Plus myself
<huscurian> I then entered Ubuntu via a purple background with "*Ubuntu"
<daftykins> what does it do when you don't interrupt at all?
<huscurian> It jsut takes me straight to Windows 7
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> well that's easily resolved i should think
<huscurian> How do we get this resolved?
<huscurian> Jsut set Vertex Plus as the first boot?
<huscurian> Because it did show Windows 7 (loader) in the Ubuntu boot screen
<daftykins> does it not give you a menu when doing that?
<daftykins> oh right
<daftykins> yeah, so you could just swap the SATA cables too
<daftykins> whichever you prefer
<huscurian> OK
<huscurian> I'll just set the boot via BIOS, restart, and eventually have it that way myself
<daftykins> *nod*
<Guest80960> hi
<daftykins> lo
<OneM_Industries> How do I search by name of process in top(the command)
<OneM_Industries> ?
<daftykins> why search in top?
<daftykins> ps -ef | grep <process>
<Jaglor> OneM_Industries: 'h' in top will get you to help where you can determine if you are looking for a sort or a locate
<OneM_Industries> Thank you~
<OneM_Industries> !*
<OneM_Industries> I am attempting to work on another Ubuntu box via SSH, and I need to find a process ID so I can kill it.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: and which are you after?
<OneM_Industries> Ah ha!
<OneM_Industries> Found an killed!
<OneM_Industries> and*
<daftykins> yay
<Jaglor> OneM_Industries: top is usually not the most direct path for that
<toothe> anyone gotten GHDL working?
<toothe> installed*
<OneM_Industries> Note to devs: if you make a program have repeating error codes, do not use the beeper to display the error codes.
<daftykins> (i don't think the devs are reading ;) )
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, true.
<Jaglor> At least no devs that do that  ;)
<toothe> i manually added a repo, but it doesn't seem to install.
<toothe> I get a 404, not found error.
<daftykins> PPA you mean?
<daftykins> maybe it's bad / for another version
<lex_> helo all I am trying to install lubuntu and i need to manually enter the repository url.  If i want to use "ftp.ussg.iu.edu" what  do use for directory example "/linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/"  ?
<daftykins> lex_: why specifically that one?
<lex_> It seems to work when i click on it,  i am getting stuck when it tries download.
<daftykins> does lubuntu not have the GUI program to switch repos?
<daftykins> or mirrors, rather
<lex_> It limits me to Greatbriton and i am getting timed out,
<lex_> what do i put for archive mirror directory?
<lex_> ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu/dists/trusty/
<daftykins> lex_: tried http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ?
<daftykins> handy repo configurator ;)
<lex_> it gave me this deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main
<lex_> it doe snot worl
<lex_> This is what i use for the mirror host:  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<lex_> I used this for the directory : /ubuntu/ trusty main
<aurorauser> how would I rename a bunch of files that have the same prefix
<aurorauser> like 192.168.1.3.bat, 192.168.1.3.exe, 192.168.1.3.doc
<aurorauser> to 192.168.1.4.bat, etc
<huscurian> daftykins: already set the boot.  :)  Now I'm satisfied.
<huscurian> Question.  Am I out of the woods?  :P
<daftykins> huscurian: if both boot, sure
<huscurian> daftykins: I'll check Windows 7 when I get back from my walk
<huscurian> is there a linux version for adobe flash player?
<huscurian> nvm
<Abe> huscurian: yes there is
<Fudge> HI WHERE DO YOU PASS BOOT PARAMTERS, JSUT AT THE BOOT MENU FROM LIVE MEDIA OR DO YOU HAVE TO PUSH ESCAPE FIRST ETC
<daftykins> Fudge: whatever brings up the menu so you can hit 'e' to edit, please don't use caps
<Fudge> oh,sorry didnt realise
<Fudge> right so 'e' offers the prompt. great, thanks for that
<daftykins> well it edits the line, once you've got the menu up
<daftykins> really depends whether you're booting media EFI or legacy
<Abe> Hey I hate watching movies when the music in movies are  always is so freakin loud and the voices are so quietly that you can't hear anything... Is there a method of equalizing it???? using a lubuntu atm
<Abe> always have to force the volume up and down on my speakers which is very annoying :(
<daftykins> it's probably a case of listening to a surround feed on stereo
<Fudge> daftykins:  this is a travelmate 2300 so no EFI
<Fudge> Abe:  try kodi maybe, they have plugins to normalise the entire movie
<Fudge> think the ppa is ppa:xbmc-team/ppa
<Abe> thank you Fudge kodi is a program? just have to install it?
<wafflejock> yeah Abe the term you're looking for is normalizing or normalising the volume level, it basically makes quiet stuff louder and louder stuff quieter to even things out
<wafflejock> Abe: kodi is a program it's the new version of something that used to be called xbmc
<Abe> yes I need something like that so just adding the ppa and then sudo apt-get isntall what?
<Abe> kodi right?
<Abe> ok thx very much I am going to try it out right now
<Fudge> yes, kodi is the meta package which will bring everything in, i suggest you goole for youtube kodi demo or something Abe
<daftykins> no Kodi doesn't have any EQ yet
<daftykins> no point going there :)
<Abe> ok daftykins how to equalize anybody experience the same problem like me?
<wafflejock> daftykins: Fudge said it has some normalization option, never used that option myself but normalization should solve the problem
<daftykins> mmm i don't think so
<Abe> so should I go with Kodi yes or No?
<daftykins> you can try but i don't think it'll do the job for you
<daftykins> can you confirm you're playing something with a 5.1 track decoded to stereo?
<Abe> No it's all just stereo not surround
<Abe> back in the day when I used Windows I found an option like that can't remember what it was called though
<wafflejock> Abe: ah VLC has some compressor options in the tools
<daftykins> okie dokie
<Abe> well I am not watching stuff over the vlc player just Internet. so I need something that equalizes basically everything ?
<wafflejock> Abe: http://www.torrent-invites.com/showthread.php?t=194840 <-- that has instructions to get you to the menu that has the controls.... don't think you'll find something that sits on top of pulse to do it really... maybe... who knows
<wafflejock> hmmm http://askubuntu.com/questions/95716/automatically-adjust-the-volume-based-on-content maybe
<daftykins> oh sounds like the source is at fault to begin with
<Abe> LADSPA plugin... have to try it out...
<Abe> wait wait
 * daftykins waits
<Abe> does lubuntu even use pulseaudio?
<Abe> ^^
<daftykins> pass
<Abe> wait have to look on that lubuntu pc
<Abe> ok it is ok I'll try it out
<john> ok I'm sitting on that lubuntu pc now
<Guest23008> so I'm Abe just with different Nickname
<Guest23008> what do you guys think about that here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72679/is-there-any-sound-enhancers-equalizer
<Guest23008> pulseaudio equalizer?
<Fudge> i couldnt find in my logs where i was told sorry
<Fudge> look on the wiki for kodi
<Guest23008> daftykins: said kodi wouldn't help
<Fudge> I am pretty sure it has the feature, I was told about it and used it but cant find in my logs what it is called, kodi.wiki up to you if you wwant to look further into it
<Guest23008> Fudge: when u used it. did it help? did you used the programm of the same reason?
<Guest23008> for*
<Fudge> i was already using it and yes it helped, but that was xbmc and ive just started using it again and it has changed to being called kodi, it is skin dependant, i suggest you have a play with it and some reading
<Guest23008> ok I will take a look at it thank you
<shoerain> does pulse audio have a sound test suite? left/right speakers, upper/lower ranges? i'm on 14.04
<johndoe2> hello there :) any chance that ubuntu has changed mod_proxy/apache2 2.4.7 source code and has disabled one's ability to set ProxyAddHeaders Off ? I'm on a virgin 14.04, 64bit.
<wafflejock> johndoe2: not sure about that but are you sure you enabled mod_proxy and mod_proxy_http if you need that?
<Huscurian> daftykins: I rebooted.  I made it to Windows 7.  Thanks for everything.  I'm now out of the woods.
<daftykins> 8D
<daftykins> success is sweet
<Huscurian> Very sweet
<Guest23008> fuuu I added an outdated ppa now it doesn't want to go away with apt-add-repository --remove :/
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> try ^
<Guest23008> daftykins: I did this too it's still there :/
<Guest23008> wait I get it somehow
<Guest23008> thats what I added add-apt-repository ppa:psyke83/ppa
<johndoe2> wafflejock yes, everything is fine, except for the fact that httpd creates X-Forwarded-* headers when it forwards the request to the ProxyPass. I'm sniffing the traffic using ngrep, and that's the point where those headers are created.
<Huscurian> daftykins: when they come out with a new update, you do sudo apt-get update ubuntu right?
<daftykins> Huscurian: you mean like 15.10 ? nope
<Huscurian> daftykins: yes.  So how does one update Ubuntu when it comes out?
<daftykins> the update manager program will spot it and offer it
<shooter2kill> Hey all my question today is i have a progam that i installed called lan messenger it was a i386 program that i couldnt get to work how do i go about removing that
<Huscurian> Is that Software Updater?
<Huscurian> I looked for a update manager but there's none
<daftykins> yeah, when the time comes it'll be obvious
<hateball> Huscurian: you can issue do-release-upgrade in a terminal if that's more to your liking
<Huscurian> so 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and that's it?
<Huscurian> What does it do?  It upgrades Ubuntu when it offers itself on the spot right away?
<nathanesau1> I'm currently installing ubuntu 14.04 but don't see a progress bar for the install. Any ideas on how I can find out whether or not the install is working?
<daftykins> just rely on the GUI prog offering you it once it gets released
<Huscurian> OK
<daftykins> nathanesau1: is the window overlapping the bottom of the screen maybe?
<jokersmile_woo> just got alsamixer working.  no sound in youtube. lubuntu 15.04.
<ryan_56> i had the same issue with my PC, my laptop installed fine but my PC went black and didn't progress, just going to format the USB
<jokersmile_woo> acer apsire v5 122p 0869
<nathanesau1> like this @daftykins http://postimg.org/image/p4gu82b8h/
<Guest23008> Hello again I'm trying to remove the ppa from deleting it here /etc/apt/sources.list.d but I don't have permissions :/ how do I gain permissions to do it?
<daftykins> nathanesau1: weird it doesn't have the lower portion with the progress bar, tried dragging from the bottom edge?
<daftykins> Guest23008: you can either run nautilus with gksu, or do it via the terminal with sudo
<nathanesau1> yes - cant do so. will ubuntu prompt me when install is finished?
<daftykins> nathanesau1: it might not even be doing anything, tough call
<daftykins> personally i'd look for a disk light, or check CPU usage
<daftykins> you should be able to run the system monitor from there
<Guest23008> sudo worked duh ^^
<Guest23008> thx daftykins
<daftykins> np :)
<shooter2kill> Hey all i installed a program called lan messenger i wish to remove it but dont know how can anyone help please
<daftykins> shooter2kill: dpkg -l | grep messenger
<daftykins> see if you get any results with the package name
<nathanesau1> should i just end the ubiquity process and restart it?
<daftykins> nathanesau1: that should work ja
<shooter2kill> dafty do i need to do sudo apt-get remove dpkg -l | grep messenger
<daftykins> no identify the package first with just the portion i typed
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> nothing comes up
<daftykins> try a few combinations of 'lan' etc to see if it comes up at all
<daftykins> hard to tell what the name might be
<daftykins> if you installed it recently, it might be in your apt history.log too
<shooter2kill> could you show me how to do that...
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep lan"
<daftykins> or you can have a read then of /var/log/apt/history.log
<nathanesau1> @daftykins I did that and its working i think (i have the progress bar now)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> definitely sounds more normal :)
<shooter2kill> yea cant see anything with the dpkg -l | grep lan
<daftykins> shooter2kill: mmm try the log
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> is the log under usr
<daftykins> see the path above
<shooter2kill> got ya
<Guest23008> Sorry Kodi is not what I am looking for. this is a media player not specifically an equalizer
<Guest23008> I have to look more into that Ladspa plugin
<AldenIsZen> Anyone have a reccomendation for a decent inexpensive VPN?
<penos> wuts VPN
<daftykins> AldenIsZen: not really on topic for here
<shooter2kill> dafty i cant find anything with lan that looks like lan messenger in that log mate
<daftykins> hmm, you sure it installed at all?
<daftykins> i'd just leave it maybe :) probably isn't large enough to do any harm
<daftykins> or maybe synaptic package manager could be an easier way to spot it
<shooter2kill> thing is ...it isnt working but i get a message at startup that says its on ..lol
<daftykins> o0
<daftykins> shooter2kill: hmm, is it called lmc? "dpkg -l | grep lmc"
<shooter2kill> the prob with the progam is that its a i386 package i tried to get working ...on my 64bit machine that didnt work
<daftykins> (just guesses based on googling)
<shooter2kill> cool cool
<shooter2kill> trying
<shooter2kill> ok
<shooter2kill> that seem to work
<daftykins> should be a package name on the left given
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/638339/how-to-launch-lan-messenger-in-ubuntu-14-04
<shooter2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12608989/
<daftykins> should be as simple as "sudo apt-get purge lmc" if not, "sudo apt-get purge lmc:i386"
<daftykins> try the link above for if it helps run it though
<shooter2kill> ok great thanks
<shooter2kill> yea i did all that
<shooter2kill> but didnt work had someone on here helping me ....but after a long battle we couldnt get it to run
<daftykins> ah ok :)
<shooter2kill> ok that seem to work mate.
<shooter2kill> when trying to remove a program should i be using the "remove" or purge
<daftykins> remove leaves config files left, purge will take out any config files too
<daftykins> so it depends if you want the 'backup' of the configs to remain
<shooter2kill> i see
<shooter2kill> so a total remove ...use purge
<shooter2kill> so had a drop out
<shooter2kill> so a total remove ...use purge
<Qwertie> Is it possible to upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 now?
<daftykins> Qwertie: feel like living dangerously?
<shooter2kill> is 15 a beta
<daftykins> probably, with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<maxtimbo> hey, so I have an ssd with like 250gb and a 3.5" with 3T. I want to make it so the system has all the programs and configs on the ssd amd all the files like saves, images, documents, etc, on the 3.5". How should I go about doing this? Ubuntu15.04, btw.
<daftykins> wouldn't recommend it though :)
<daftykins> maxtimbo: install to the SSD, format the HDD as ext4, then just mount/symlink it to your media paths, e.g. ~/Pictures ~/Video etc
<shooter2kill> dafty im running 14.10 should i be using 15?
<Qwertie> daftykins, I cant wait >.< I want libre office 5
<Guest23008> That equalizer works but it doesn't make quiet things louder and louder thing more quiet
<maxtimbo> daftykins, I've never heard of symlink before. I'll look into it. Thanks
<Guest23008> I tried pulseaudio-equalizer
<daftykins> shooter2kill: are you sure? 14.10 has been EOL for a number of months
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d" to confirm
<the_map> what is "EOL"?
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<the_map> thanks
<shooter2kill> sorry 14.04
<shooter2kill> im running 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> yeah that's good 'til 2019
<shooter2kill> ok sweet thanks
<shooter2kill> what is the difference and why is there a 15 ?
<daftykins> LTSs come every 2 years, (16.04 release 2016.April will be the next) the other releases are kinda experimental
<sweb> i need filesystem can i store milions of files without limitation
<daftykins> sweb: wikipedia would be a fine resource for picking file system based on limitations
<shooter2kill> i see thanks that makes it easy so for me i should be looking at the LTS versions
<shooter2kill> so im guessing 16.04 is a LTS
<daftykins> yeah, LTS is where most people should be really. sometimes too new hardware requires newer releases to work properly though
<shooter2kill> arhhh ok im with ya
<brian|lfs> hello everyone question I did a Ubuntu server 15.04 install and have an encrypted swap on an lvm along with home and another partition
<brian|lfs> when I boot up with the defualt kernel I"m unable to put my password in for my hhome and othher partition
<brian|lfs> but am able to get in with recovery
<brian|lfs> do I need to change all my lvms in fstab to UUIDs maybe?
<brian|lfs> I'm rather confused
<shooter2kill> daftykings: can you recommend anything on line i should be reading to understand ubuntu (linux) better
<shooter2kill> for example i woul d have never know that to remove the program meant typing dpkg -l | grep lmc how does one learn this better
<daftykins> shooter2kill: well technically that part was just to confirm it was that package installed
<daftykins> not so sure on some guides tbh, i've just picked up things over the last 10+ years
<daftykins> there's always the free edx.org Linux course i recommend people check out
<shooter2kill> wow thats cool
<shooter2kill> other thing i wanted to know more about was this.....
<shooter2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12609090/
<neck> Hi
<aavrug> hello everyone
<neck> I would like install winstricks in ubuntu 14.10 64 bits
<aavrug> can any one tell me how to know memory allocation recursively of a directory?
<neck> I have had everything that u have on the web
<daftykins> shooter2kill: off topic distros there unfortunately
<shooter2kill> off topic?
<neck> what can I do to install correctly wine
<shooter2kill> BackTrack or Kali are not talked about in here because its not ubuntu?
<daftykins> correct
<shooter2kill> i see
<jquery> Hello
<wafflejock> aavrug: can use the disk usage analyzer GUI
<wafflejock> aavrug: alternatively I like ncdu for the terminal
<aavrug> wafflejock, i got an alternate
<aavrug> du -hs /dir/*
<shooter2kill> hi all can i please get some advice on the best VMware for ubuntu thanks
<aavrug> wafflejock, thanks
<wafflejock> aavrug: yup np
<shooter2kill> so im after virtual machine software for ubuntu can i be recommended softeare
<shooter2kill> software
<daftykins> vmware is pay for, you can try virtualbox instead
<wafflejock> shooter2kill: haven't really done a lot of comparison but I use virtualbox and it's fine
<shooter2kill> thanks waffle ...looks pretty good that will do thanks mate
<wafflejock> np
<vlt> Hello. What tool can I use to convert *.wps files to something readable like PDF?
<jrix> Привет есть кто?
<locksmith2> hi
<locksmith2> zaderastvte
<SCHAAP137> good morning
<SCHAAP137> zdravsvujtye
<Jackevansevo> vlt: a quick google shows there's a few online conversion tools, I've not had any experience with them though....
<locksmith2> zrvjrdkski
<the_map> locksmith2: can I buy a vowe?
<the_map> *vowel
<jrix> whether it is possible to find somewhere description of the main solutions for businesses running Linux? such as squid + Sams
<vlt> Jackevansevo: But what tool can _I_ use? On my ubuntu machine? I can't send data to an online service to convert it.
<Jackevansevo> vlt: can the file be opened in libreoffice/openoffice/wpsOffice and then be converted to PDF?
<vlt> Jackevansevo: Unfortunately not :-/
<akik> vlt: you ask for a tool and then say you can not use a tool
<momken> Hello
<momken> Whenever I attach my usb3 8GB flash drive to my PC I get this message:
<momken> http://postimg.org/image/85ejxjkan/
<momken> after seeing "dmesg | tail" I get this error: [  338.257304] FAT-fs (sdc1): IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<momken> What is the problem? I could read it before, but after changing my mainboard I can't read it anymore
<momken> Hello again. I updated my Ubuntu (security bug fixes) and it solved. Weird!!!
<elosz_> any editors available for ubuntu such that i can directly edit file over my ssh connection? kind of what like notepad++ provides
<elosz_> I mean i want to edit and save file directly on server instead of using scp to move it back and forth
<Guest52686> oarli italiano
<auronandace> !it | Guest52686
<ubottu> Guest52686: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<auronandace> elosz_: you can use terminal editors like nano, vim or emacs
<elosz_> auronandace: something other than that:p
<auronandace> elosz_: nano has almost no learning curve, it is about as basic as you can get for a file editor and it would be more efficient to use a terminal based editor over an ssh conection
<elosz_> auronandace: yeah am using nano as of now. But I am accustomed to gedit
<auronandace> elosz_: if your server has a gui then i guess you could use vnc over ssh
<elosz_> i'll see auronandace .ty
<auronandace> !vnc | elosz_
<ubottu> elosz_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
 * ImQ009 sighs
<ImQ009> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1082418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1082418 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Fujitsu Lifebook AH532] Ubuntu UEFI install locks out UEFI firmware (~bios) access" [High,Expired]
<ImQ009> This bricked my laptop. Again
<ImQ009> I thought this would've been fixed already :|
<auronandace> ImQ009: no offence but how can you brick something again? if it got bricked then it becomes tottaly useless
<ImQ009> auronandace, Okay, half-bricked :P
<pHuNk3r5> hey guys running 15.04, restarted my laptop and the sound suddenly ain't working.  It has just updated the linux kernel may that be the cause?  alsamixer and the sound bar at top says there is sound
<auronandace> !sound | pHuNk3r5
<ubottu> pHuNk3r5: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<pHuNk3r5> auronandace, yeah it's okay realised it's just not playing in my browser
<[Tahinihummus]> Hi all! could anybody explain me what do I have to do to install this https://github.com/rastersoft/panther_launcher ?
<[Tahinihummus]> i dont quite understand... do I have to download the zip file, unzip it... then what? the instructions at the bottom of the page are not very clear, at least to me
<k1l> [Tahinihummus]: its all explained on the site you linked. just scroll down. get to the directory where you unzipped it.
<dionysus69> Test
<k1l> [Tahinihummus]: or find a .deb package for it
<lrdc> i want to change my keyboard shortcut, "menu key" into ctrl. can I do this with custom shortcut? http://i.imgur.com/mtx4UWw.png
<pyro_serpent> hello
<pyro_serpent> i need a little help
<cfhowlett> !help | pyro_serpent
<ubottu> pyro_serpent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pyro_serpent> when I use goog chrome (not chromium) I face screen tearing issues. I have also posted about this on ubuntu forums. shall i post the link to that question here ?
<pyro_serpent> *google
<hateball> pyro_serpent: what GPU + driver are you using?
<hateball> pyro_serpent: and where is the tearing noticeable, in videos or just scrolling static pages?
<pyro_serpent> intel built in with my dell n5110 laptop
<pyro_serpent> scrolling pages and youtube videos
<pyro_serpent> when I play on my pc the screen tearing isnt there, nor in firefox
<hateball> pyro_serpent: you could try enabling hardware rending in chrome I guess, see http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/enable-hardware-acceleration-in-chrome.html
<pyro_serpent> I tried enabling hardware acceleration. No luck
<hateball> pyro_serpent: No luck enabling, or no luck it working properly after?
<pyro_serpent> no luck working properly even after enabling hardware acceleration. still screen tearing is present
<pyro_serpent> here is the post on ubuntu forum, with a screenshot of my hardware http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2296026
<carpediembaby> Hello, I have ubuntu 14.04 installed and the trackpad doesn't work anymore. It seems to be the case after an update. It sometimes comes back after a restart but now it seems to have been permanently gone. Could someone helps me restore the trackpad functionality?
<linocisco> hi which photo editor software to resize image and change resolution?
<linocisco> GIMP only?
<hateball> pyro_serpent: well, if you browse to "chrome://gpu" does it say everything is enabled?
<jpds> linocisco: Shotwell should do it
<pyro_serpent> let me check, one min
<cfhowlett> imagemagick
<linocisco> jpds, I have shotwell. it can't resize to desired dimension
<linocisco> cfhowlett, same. can't help
<pyro_serpent> this is what it says: Graphics Feature Status
<pyro_serpent> Canvas: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable
<pyro_serpent> Flash: Hardware accelerated
<pyro_serpent> Flash Stage3D: Hardware accelerated
<pyro_serpent> Flash Stage3D Baseline profile: Hardware accelerated
<pyro_serpent> Compositing: Hardware accelerated
<hateball> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<hateball> pyro_serpent: ^
<cfhowlett> linocisco, imagemagick explicitly resizes ... http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<nutzz> I don't know why but I can't access any site from my browser, but I am able to connect and talk form irc. Is there a problem with my connection or with my computer?
<SCHAAP137> nutzz: sounds like a DNS issue
<pyro_serpent> here is what it says in chrome://gpu :http://imgur.com/sSFvkSW
<nutzz> SCHAAP137: What should I do in orner to properly diagnose the problem and fix it?
<aczx> (15.04) The NVIDIA kernel module on my system is 304.126, the driver component is 304.128, and I don't know how to update the kernel driver.
<aczx> Sorry, 304.125, not 304.126.
<hateball> pyro_serpent: Hmmm, looks good tho (same as me on this Intel machine). I wonder if upgrading mesa could help any...
<Ben64> nutzz: can you access http://98.139.183.24
<hateball> aczx: that's terribly outdated, you should have 346 with 15.04. Unless perhaps you are using an older piece of hardware
<pyro_serpent> just updated my pc a few minutes back, let me recheck if the problem is still there.
<nutzz> Ben64: yes
<Ben64> then yep, dns problem
<aczx> The GPU is GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
<aczx> It's from 2004
<aczx> At any rate, it doesn't matter. The kernel and hardware drivers are not matched and I don't know how to fix it, or even if it's possible.
<pyro_serpent> its a bit less but the tearing is still there
<carpediembaby> I tried the solution from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/262287/synaptic-touchpad-on-laptop-not-working and the trackpad starts working but it is featureless. It removed the configuration settings from "Mouse & Trackpad settings" and there is no scrolling etc.
<vlt> akik: Yes, because I’m looking for a tool in #ubuntu ;-)
<linocisco> hi all, i am going to draw telecom project and network and server room diagram with office layout. which should I install?
<vlt> linocisco: There’s "dia".
<CodeChris> linocisco: Libra Office has a program called Draw. But, to be honest with you, I've not found anything that beats MS Visio
<cfhowlett> linocisco, libre Draw or Dia
<slyfer> use both
<linocisco> CodeChris, u r right
<linuxnoob> hi, I have a SanDisk extreme usb 3.0 64gb flash drive (for backups) with mounting problems. If I plug it in I get following error: http://pastebin.com/EBPYdJV6.
<TJ-> linuxnoob: There's also inkscape, or the Windows program Sketchup (formerly Google Sketchup) that works well on wine
<hateball> linuxnoob: You can try removig the dirty flag with ntfsfix -d
<aczx> I think I found the issue
<linocisco> thanks
<TJ-> linocisco: There's also inkscape, or the Windows program Sketchup (formerly Google Sketchup) that works well on wine
<aczx> I had added vivid-updates to my repositories, which downloaded the legacy 304.128 driver. However, my kernel module has only gone up to 304.125. I just downgraded by "force version" in Synaptic to use 304.125, which came from the vivid repo.
<TJ-> linuxnoob: sorry, tab-completion went wrong there!
<bujji> where can i find the chromium installaton directory
<akik> vlt: you can download wpsoffice from here http://community.wps.cn/download/ (if the wps file is from wpsoffice)
<aczx> I just wonder how I can get the kernel to upgrade to 304.128...
<linuxnoob> TJ-, is the operation inside gparted -> partition -> check and repair SAFE?
<aczx> I did this for OpelCL and CUDA too
<linuxnoob> I get an warning so I guess not, but is this not as safe as removing a flag?
<bujji> hello o/
<TJ-> linuxnoob: The error tells you the problem. The NTFS MFT mirror is different to the primary MFT. That suggests Windows didn't cleanly close the file-system before you removed the device
<vlt> akik: WPS-Office is a thing? I had thought *.wps is from ancient MS Works :-D
<linocisco> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> linuxnoob: any repair of NTFS file-systems on Linux is not recommended; always use the Windows tools for that
<linuxnoob> I didn't use windows
<akik> vlt: Jackevansevo asked whether you can open it in wpsoffice
<linuxnoob> TJ-, I copied the files with ubuntu but I used NTFS because I wanted to use it later with windows
<vlt> akik: I’ll have to try that. Thank you very much.
<linuxnoob> TJ-, ah. ok so I will use the windows tool. ty
<TJ-> linuxnoob: It is safer (i.e. more recovery options) to use FAT32 to share file-systems with Windows.
<linuxnoob> TJ-, but isn't there still the 4gb restriction?
<TJ-> linuxnoob: for single files, yes.
<TJ-> linuxnoob: That's Windows for you, I'm afraid!
<M4dH4TT3r> im wondering if anyone knows the variable for set prompt in /home/user/.cshrc to change the color of the prompt to red?
<TJ-> linuxnoob: I seem to recall there is a Windows ext* driver for Linux file-systems, if thats of any use. Only helps if you are only targeting Windows PCs you control of course.
<M4dH4TT3r> yeah its called fs2ext or something like thaty
<M4dH4TT3r> do you have any idea what the variable is TJ?
<M4dH4TT3r> here come the clones
<TJ-> M4dH4TT3r: I don't use c-shell; check its man-pages maybe?
<k1l> M4dH4TT3r: what does the csh project say about prompt color?
<carpediembaby> So I tried troubleshooting my trackpad issue. It is present in the xinput list. But when I do xinput --test [device id], nothing happens..
<M4dH4TT3r> from everything ive read online all info is outdated and doesnt work, ive already tried man pages
<M4dH4TT3r> i dont use c shell, its homework
<TJ-> M4dH4TT3r: read the source-code then :)
<shooter2kill> hey all i install virtualbox and when i try to start the virtualbox it says missing kernel driver
<k1l> M4dH4TT3r: c shell is a non standard shell. see their projects support. the chances that a user in here uses it are very low
<linuxnoob> TJ-, I tried "ntfsf -d"  because I didn't remove most importand backup files yet and it worked.
<k1l> shooter2kill: what gives you "uname -a"?
<linuxnoob> hateball, ty. "ntfsfix -d" did a great job
<shooter2kill> KLL ??
<k1l> shooter2kill: its a terminal comman
<k1l> *command
<rsv> i am trying to use a webcam, when i plug the webcam i get the message. but when i run camorama - it says /dev/video0 not proper device
<DennisZ> Hey guys, is there a way to force-hide titlebars in certain applications (in gnome)?
<DennisZ> E.g. firefox has some 1000 px high titlebar with pointless information and a close button..
<M4dH4TT3r> looking at their docs now and they say they same non-working info everyone else does
<shooter2kill> KLL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610281/
<k1l> M4dH4TT3r: find their support and tell them about it
<M4dH4TT3r> % and /n /e dont work anymore
<rsv> http://pastebin.ca/3177978
<k1l> shooter2kill: so its a 15.04. is the package "linux-generic" installed?
<shooter2kill> no idea
<shooter2kill> i downloaded it from sofware centre
<M4dH4TT3r> i dont have that kinda time kll
<k1l> shooter2kill: then do a "sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-generic"
<shooter2kill> ok
<k1l> M4dH4TT3r: me neither
<zhaotongxue> Hello!
<loa> how i can get core dump under ubuntu?
<shooter2kill> just so i know while its installing what am i trying to do by installing sudo apt install linux-generic
<TJ-> M4dH4TT3r: it's your homework, not ours. I just pulled the source and looked at the csh.c::printprompt() function and also 'grep prompt *' to get an idea. If I can do that in 2 minutes, so can you
<k1l> shooter2kill: that is a meta-package. it makes sure you got the latest kernel and the matching kernel-headers. that is needed to build the kernel moduls. it seems like that was the cause it could not build that vbox module
<shooter2kill> sweet thanks mate
<M4dH4TT3r> TJ if you dont want to help me then just log off, yes its my homework and im seeking help because ive exhausted every resource at my disposal
<k1l> shooter2kill: eventually you still need to make yourself a member of the vboxusers group on your system.
<k1l> shooter2kill: "sudo adduser $USER vboxusers "
<k1l> shooter2kill: after that you need to relogin to the desktop
<TJ-> M4dH4TT3r: We've just told you how to find the info you seek. It's not an Ubuntu support issue. Try the CSH project
<shooter2kill> oh ok K1l just so ya know what im looking at
<M4dH4TT3r> and i did
<shooter2kill> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2ajyhd0.jpg
<akik> there's the ext2fsd program which provides access to ext3/ext4 partitions from windows
<O_OniGiri> Hi guys, I am trying to install elementary OS, but after the installation it does not boot and elementary is nowhere to be found :S Hope someone can help me
<k1l> !elementary | O_OniGiri
<ubottu> O_OniGiri: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<M4dH4TT3r> thats the one akik
<shooter2kill> K1l: hey mate done what ya said same error
<k1l> shooter2kill: what is the output of "groups" now?
<shooter2kill> not sure what ya asking
<shooter2kill> im getting the very same error as i did before
<k1l> put the command "groups" into a terminal and get a line of output. please put that into here
<shooter2kill> ok
<k1l> or tell me if vboxusers is named in that output
<shooter2kill> shooter2kill adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<k1l> ok, so that cant be the cause now.
<k1l> "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"  as a command into the terminal.
<shooter2kill> cmd not found
<k1l> "sudo service vboxdrv setup"
<shooter2kill> vboxdrv: unrecognized service
<shooter2kill> you think this program would be widley used on ubuntu
<GimbleProsthetic> What´s the problem with virtualbox?
<k1l> shooter2kill: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<shooter2kill> gimble i keep getting a error
<shooter2kill> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2ajyhd0.jpg
<shooter2kill> im creating another VM just have to wait a sec to test but have installed sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<k1l> shooter2kill: wait, is this inside a vm already?
<shooter2kill> no
<shooter2kill> im running ubuntu ...with virtualbox on it
<shooter2kill> and trying to install a OS on the virtualbox
<Ben64> what is the host system
<shooter2kill> im running ubuntu
<Ben64> more details
<shooter2kill> im running ubuntu 14.04 LTS i wanted to running kali also so i installed virtualbox after installing VB i created i ran in and selected what i wanted after pressing the start button on VB i got this errror
<shooter2kill> http://oi62.tinypic.com/2ajyhd0.jpg
<k1l> shooter2kill: ah wait its 14.04?
<shooter2kill> scratches head
<shooter2kill> what did you think i was running?
<k1l> shooter2kill: make sure the package "linux-generic-lts-vivid" is installed
<k1l> shooter2kill: 15.04
<Ben64> thats why you should always give as much information as possible
<shooter2kill> i thought because 14.04 is the latest lts its the standard thing people would think everyone was running unless stated otherwise
<auspetrol> G'day, my install is borked after running an update. Are you guys able to help, or is that more the realm of ##linux?
<Ben64> 14.04 comes with kernel 3.13 usually
<Ben64> auspetrol: depends
<auspetrol> It looks to be graphics related. Hang on, let me paste the error from xsession_errors
<shooter2kill> ok so after reading and viewing the screenshot do you know the prob of the error
<auspetrol> upstart: logrotate main process (3077) killed by TERM signal
<auspetrol> upstart: upstart-dbus-session-bridge main process (3117) ter
<auspetrol> minated with status 1
<Ben64> auspetrol: give details, so far all you've indicated is that you have an install of linux that isn't working
<TJ-> shooter2kill: 14.04 (Trusty) is the latest Long Term Support (LTS), but 15.04 (Vivid) is the latest release - until next month when 15.10 Wily is released
<auspetrol> damn app, sorry, hang on
<auspetrol> It copied the wrong thing, hate working from my phone
<Ben64> auspetrol: and don't paste a bunch of stuff in the channel
<auspetrol> Okay, how should i provide the detail? Sorry mate!
<shooter2kill> TJ thats fine i only run LTS versions
<Ben64> first, explain the issue fully
<TJ-> auspetrol: boot the system into Recovery mode (GRUB menu, Advanced > Recovery) then you can check the logs of the failed boot
<auspetrol> It boots, but a login kicks me back out again
<adsc> a GUI login?
<auspetrol> ~/.xsession_errors contains an error about atifgxextension
<k1l> shooter2kill: does "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" now work?
<TJ-> shooter2kill: To keep up with support for recent hardware on LTS releases, we backport the kernel and GPU support from later releases, hence k1l recommending the "linux-generic-lts-vivid" package - that brings the later kernel
<auspetrol> Affirmative
<TJ-> auspetrol: Does a Guest login work?
<shooter2kill> sudo modprobe vboxdrv does not work
<auspetrol> Grr, im sick of my phone kicking me off irc.
<TJ-> shooter2kill: What error does it report?
<auspetrol> TJ-: no, it doesnt, same symptoms
<Ben64> auspetrol: come on, don't make people fight you to get information.
<TJ-> auspetrol: Well... that's progress of a sort! at least you know the issue is not user-specific!
<Ben64> auspetrol: computer specs, linux version, what did you do before it stopped working, etc
<k1l_> shooter2kill: so did you now install the package i requested or not?
<k1l_> <k1l> shooter2kill: make sure the package "linux-generic-lts-vivid" is installed
<shooter2kill> yes i did
<k1l_> shooter2kill: that should have build the kernel module, so there is something really weird on you system
<auspetrol> Ben64: core2quad Q6600, 6gb ram (from memory). Linux version is now 15.04. I ran an update and it broke
<shooter2kill> very standard system here
<auspetrol> Ubuntu version sorry
<Ben64> auspetrol: ubuntu? kubuntu? lubuntu? xubuntu? edubuntu? what update
<auspetrol> It's been a long day. Ubuntu
<k1l_> shooter2kill: close vbox. then run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox"
<gtristan> 2 or 3 years ago, I recall trying a dist-upgrade and royally screwing up my system... I have one of those weird laptops with intel/nvidia graphics chipsets (the crappy intel one is listed first on the bus), I usually solve this with this bumblebee ppa
<k1l_> shooter2kill: after that command is done put all the output into a pastebin service and show the link here.
<TJ-> shooter2kill: did "sudo modprobe vboxdrv" report an error? if it just returned to the command-line silently, that indicates it was succesful. You can check if the module was loaded with "lsmod | grep vbox"
<gtristan> Now, I am considering risking it
<TJ-> k1l_: just noticed, if -vivid is installed, a reboot is required of course
<Ben64> gtristan: newer versions of ubuntu don't need bumblebee
<k1l_> gtristan: bumblebee is deprecated. nvidia now ships nvidia-prime which can handle intel and nvidia hybrid setups
<gtristan> it would really be great, if it would work... but if I run the risk of having a non-bootable system again, I would rather save myself the hassle
<gtristan> so, now I have ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> TJ-: he was already running 3.19 kernel so i think he was just missing headers.
<gtristan> and I wonder... is it safe ?
<gtristan> hehehe
<TJ-> k1l_: ahhh!
<Ben64> gtristan: time to upgrade to 14.04
<auspetrol> Pastebin.com/BL32xwFK
<auspetrol> Is what is in ~/.xsession_errors
<gtristan> whewww.... ok I'll prepare a bootable USB first, and backup my home on my external harddisk
<gtristan> ... just in case
<k1l_> gtristan: of course backups are always a good idea
<auspetrol> And the gpu is a Radeon HD 6870
<shooter2kill> ok i have unistalled virtualbox and downloaded the .deb file from virtualbox site
<Ben64> shooter2kill: why
<shooter2kill> im going to try and install it that way and see if that works better
<Ben64> don't
<auspetrol> I tried an aticonfig --initial, also did a dist-upgrade since it stopped working
<k1l_> shooter2kill: *sigh*
<shooter2kill> <GimbleProsthetic> the site is blocked. I am at work so to say. For me the following never failed:
<shooter2kill> <GimbleProsthetic> sudo apt-get install dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<shooter2kill> <GimbleProsthetic> then head over to the virtualbox website and download the .deb package https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<shooter2kill> <GimbleProsthetic> then do sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb (if it fails issue sudo apt-get -f install) . Should work
<k1l_> shooter2kill: nice, dont listen to the known supporters in here but what a guys tells you in PM....
<shooter2kill> i thought you had given up
<TJ-> auspetrol: Try starting the system in 'text' (non-GUI) mode. At the GRUB boot menu highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line starting "linux ..", edit the line removing "quiet splash" and add "text" then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that
<auspetrol> Roger TJ-, thanks, ill give that a go
<Ben64> shooter2kill: k1l_ gave you some things to do, you never reported back
<shooter2kill> cause you said "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox" i thought well i might as well try the .deb
<k1l_> shooter2kill: do what you want, i am not interested anymore, since you dont do what i ask you to do.
<shooter2kill> that i was doing the same thing
<shooter2kill> sighs
<k1l_> shooter2kill: thats because we need precise erromessages and dont know what the hell of a mess your system is that such easy things like vbox dont work.
<auronandace> shooter2kill: installing a .deb from a website is not the same as using the software in the repo
<shooter2kill> ok ok im only new to all this ...
<Ben64> installing random debs from wherever a guy in a private chat tells you gets you into problems like this
<shooter2kill> i really cant tell the difference between someone that is random and someone that isnt ben64
<shooter2kill> how does one tell
<Ben64> well if someone PMs you instead of saying it in the channel where people can make sure the information is good, thats a sign
<shooter2kill> i thought wanting me to uninstall was what was wanted and i thought well maybe the .deb will be better ..
<auronandace> shooter2kill: you listened to somebody from a PM but not the people in the official #ubuntu help channel
<shooter2kill> mate i didnt know there was a differene
<shooter2kill> difference
<auronandace> shooter2kill: now you do know
<shooter2kill> listen learnt
<shooter2kill> lession
<shooter2kill> i was def not trying to be rude sorry if it seemed so
<Ben64> well when someone is trying to help you and you ignore them... its pretty rude
<auspetrol> TJ-: no dice, replacing quiet splash with text, still cant log into X, i forgot to say I can login over SSH. And that the screen goes blank after typing in my password, like its trying to log me back in, but then returns to the login screen
<TJ-> shooter2kill: The dailog box image you showed earlier isn't specific about the underlying cause of the issue, it suggests 2 possibles, so we need to discover the underlying cause. Having an installation that matches what we expect is key to diagnosing it
<TJ-> auspetrol: When it started in 'text' mode did you get a console login prompt and were able to login?
<shooter2kill> Ben64 i wasnt ignoring i thought i was being asked to uninstall and reinstall i thought i was using my head by thinking install .deb
<shooter2kill> i was trying to help with the helping if that makes sence
<Ben64> <k1l_> shooter2kill: close vbox. then run "sudo apt-get install --reinstall virtualbox"
<auspetrol> TJ-: ehh.. It booted without the splash screen, but it automatically opened X
<Ben64> quite clear it doesn't mean go download a deb and install it
<TJ-> auspetrol: Hmmm! which release of Ubuntu is it?
<shooter2kill> yes once seeing that i thought maybe installing the .deb version is what im doing wrong
<auspetrol> TJ-: just updated to 15.04 last night, it's base Ubuntu though, none of the derivatives
<TJ-> auspetrol: I assumed 14.04 which uses Upstart init daemon, but if its 15.04 and is using systemd (aha!) then instead of 'text' add "systemd.unit=multiuser.target" and try again :)
<shooter2kill> Ben64 as i said i didnt mean anything by it i thought i was doing the right thing
<Ben64> shooter2kill: so did you run that yet
<shooter2kill> ill do it now ...sorry
<TJ-> auspetrol: if you can boot it to a console and log-in, you can control the starting of X ("sudo systemctl start lightdm"  and handle errors without being locked out
<auspetrol> Ah, ill give that a go. Although i kind of killed my ttys, i was trying to increase the resolution, found something from the ubuntu forums which said to edit /etc/default/grub and change gfxmode... That's going to be a problem
<auspetrol> They are black now... Oops. :/
<auspetrol> The resolution i set was listed in vbeinfo :/
<TJ-> auspetrol: OK, use the ssh session to edit "/etc/default/grub" and comment out the change you made, then do "sudo update-grub" to install the change, and try rebooting and using the multiuser.target parameter
<auspetrol_> roger, i'll do that
<TJ-> auspetrol_: getting to a physical console is key to being able to swiftly manage the issue
<shooter2kill> ok so this is what happened
<shooter2kill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610665/
<auspetrol> TJ-: oh yeah, I hear that. I spent an hour trying to get openssh to install inside a chrooted environment from a livecd :/
<auspetrol> turns out when you bind dev to chroot/dev, it doesn't also bind dev/pts!
<Ben64> shooter2kill: apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic-lts-vivid linux-headers-3.19.0-30 linux-headers-3.19.0-30-generic
<auspetrol> TJ-: can you give me that bit to add to grub again, I forgot to save it when I switched clients - sorry!
<TJ-> auspetrol: "systemd.unit=multiuser.target"
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<auspetrol> awesome, thanks. give me 5
<shooter2kill> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610744/
<auspetrol> okays, i've got my terminal up, directly logged into root, what did you say to do next?
<TJ-> auspetrol: I think the first thing is to try and find clues as to what  upgraded packages were installed last, and whether any caused errors. Shortcut first: "sudo apt-get -f install" in case there are broken packages. Tell us if it reports any
<Ben64> shooter2kill: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms && sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<auspetrol> negative on the broken packages, that returned no results (which i'm frankly surprised about, this install has been dragged through a fair number of ubuntu versions lol
<shooter2kill> ok doing that now
<TJ-> auspetrol: well that's good in a way
<shooter2kill> ok mate that is done
<Ben64> shooter2kill: what was the output
<TJ-> auspetrol: Now, check the most recent Xorg log file. Identify its name first with "ls -latr /var/log/" and then pastebin it with "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.<whatever>.log" and tell us the URL
<shooter2kill> Ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610803/
<wzInPS> hello guys! i just conntect my new hdd...i want to install ubuntu on hdd2...atm im in hdd1(windows 7) and in "Disk Management" should i choose MBR or GPT?
<Ben64> shooter2kill: hmm, try just sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<auronandace> wzInPS: if your new harddisk already has windows on it then you don't want to change the MBR
<shooter2kill> ben:shooter2kill@shooter:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<shooter2kill> shooter2kill@shooter:~$
<TJ-> wzInPS: if HDD2 currently has nothing on it, leave it alone with Windows Disk Management. Let the Ubuntu installer do the disk partitioning.
<Ben64> shooter2kill: ls -ld /var/lib/dkms/*
<wzInPS> auronandace: the new hdd(2) has nothing...im in windows 7 hdd(1) and i want to install ubuntu on hdd(2) - (new installation)
<wzInPS> TJ-: oh, okay! so there is no problem! :) thank you again!
<TJ-> wzInPS: The installer has a partitioning step that gives several options. Make sure you choose the emtpy drive at that point, of course!
<shooter2kill> ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610840/
<wzInPS> TJ-: while install, ubuntu will recognise the new hdd?
<Ben64> wzInPS: yep
<TJ-> wzInPS: Yes. The installer is a full Linux kernel running so it'll recognise all hardware, it jsut has a custom installer GUI with only the apps needed for installing a system.
<auspetrol> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610827/ - is this text mode supposed to not enable the network on its own? I had to ifconfig eth0 up and then dhclient eth0 to get it to work... (think those are the commands I used)
<Ben64> shooter2kill: ok, can you run virtualbox now
<shooter2kill> no i still get the same error
<TJ-> auspetrol: ah, assuming it has Network Manager, then you should do "nmcli con" to get the connection IDs, then do "nmcli con up id "Connection Name" :)
<wzInPS> TJ-, Ben64: i got win7/ubuntu dual boot on hdd1...and i'll install ubuntu(new) on hdd2...so: on installation i choose "Something else..." ?
<Ben64> shooter2kill: find /var/lib/dkms/v* | grep ko$
<TJ-> auspetrol: line 460. "[   124.563] (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible"
<Ben64> wzInPS: easy way would be to disconnect hdd1 for the install
<shooter2kill> no output
<auspetrol> TJ-: Ah, my bad. i'm used to doing things the old fashioned way haha
<auspetrol> oh, that's odd. should I apt-get purge the fglrx driver and reinstall perhaps?
<Ben64> shooter2kill: find /var/lib/dkms/v* | grep log
<TJ-> auspetrol: not yet, let's figure out why it failed.
<auronandace> wzInPS: if you do disconnect the 1st harddisk for the install it would mean you would have to update grub on the first disk when you reconnect it to pick up your second harddisk installation in grub
<wzInPS> Ben64: oh! sounds cool...also i saw this guide: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbwWUO8ImPI
<WaziK> Hello, where do I have to write to ask for making build for my device?
<TJ-> auspetrol: "dmesg | pastebinit" please
<wzInPS> auronandace: hmm...maybe its better not to disconnect it? i dont like grub problems... :/
<auspetrol> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610872/
<auronandace> wzInPS: no problem, it just means after you login to your 1st ubuntu installation you just need to run sudo update-grub
<WaziK> How much do i have to pay to have a build for my device?
<auronandace> WaziK: what do you mean?
<Ben64> WaziK: if one doesn't exist already, it probably won't
<Ben64> WaziK: not sure how you found a device that won't run ubuntu
<TJ-> auspetrol: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk -s 01:00.0 )"
<auronandace> WaziK: are you talking about ubuntu touch?
<shooter2kill> sorry ben i didnt see your last post
<WaziK> I am talking about cyanogenmod. Am I on good irc btw? :D
<wzInPS> auronandace: nice, so i just disconnect->install->connectAgain->sudo update-grub(old ubuntu)->end?
<Ben64> WaziK: this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<auronandace> wzInPS: yup
<WaziK> Ou, sorry. Something went wrong :D
<shooter2kill> ben64:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610897/
<auronandace> !alis | WaziK
<ubottu> WaziK: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Ben64> shooter2kill: pastebin the make.log file
<wzInPS> auronandace: okay! and something more: someone told me to creat swapPartition on the end...what does this means?
<WaziK> Ok, thank you :)
<auspetrol> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610902/
<auronandace> wzInPS: swap is needed for hibernation and is helpful if you run out of physical ram
<shooter2kill> sorry ben how do i do that
<auronandace> wzInPS: for hibernation it must be at least the same size as your ram
<auronandace> !partition | wzInPS
<ubottu> wzInPS: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<TJ-> auspetrol: Right! The command option '-k' asks lspci to list the kernel driver in use. Note there isn't one. So the fix is probably to get that built for the current kernel version. I assume it uses DKMS to do that
<wzInPS> auronandace: but what does "at the end" means?
<TJ-> auspetrol: "pastebinit <( dkms status )"
<auspetrol> well, that'll do it alright!
<auronandace> wzInPS: doesn't really matter where the swap patition is located
<auspetrol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610935/
<auronandace> wzInPS: gparted gives you a nice graphical representation of where your partitions are located on the disk
<wzInPS> auronandace: nice...and last of all: do you suggest me do root and home seseparately?
<shooter2kill> ben64: that not what i did a few lines above your last msg?
<TJ-> auspetrol: what does "uname -r" show you?
<auronandace> wzInPS: depends on your needs, i tend to just have a / partition and almost never bother with swap since i never suspend/hibernate
<auspetrol> TJ-: 3.13.0-45-generic
<TJ-> auspetrol: Hmmm. You notice your current kernel version is not the same as the DKMS kernel the fglrx module is built for?
<TJ-> auspetrol: did you boot to an older kernel version deliberately?
<auspetrol> hmm, that's odd. Nah, I didn't - I used the first option, which is just listed as Ubuntu
<auronandace> wzInPS: i also prefer to have a separate storage partition that i add to fstab so that all my files are separate from the OS, makes installing new releases a lot easier/safer
<TJ-> auspetrol: let's take a detour and check this out then. The DKMS listed kernel version is from 15.04 but your current boot kernel is from 14.04
<TJ-> auspetrol: and I think you said you'd just release-upgraded from 14.04 to 15.04?
<auspetrol> TJ-: affirmative, sure did
<TJ-> auspetrol: so you went 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04 ?
<wzInPS> auronandace: is possible to do this separate storage partition after the installation(with only root partition)?
<auspetrol> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610970/ < my /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't even contain the string 3.19 (if that helps)
<auronandace> wzInPS: sure
<lift> New Skylake build here and I just fixed some weird graphics flickering issue (on both 3.19 and 4.3) and kworker @ 100% CPU by disabling an acpi interrupt.  Can anyone explain why this worked, and if this was an appropriate solution?
<auspetrol> I can't remember what I was on before. To start with, my ubuntu install was prompting me for updates (has been for a while), so I hit install - finally. then it wouldn't boot. so in the hope it would fix it, i logged in and did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<wzInPS> auronandace: excellent! really thank you!
<wzInPS> i appreciate the work you're doing here guys! ;)
<TJ-> auspetrol: dist-upgrade doesn't do a release upgrade. You'd need to do "do-release-upgrade" for that. What does "pastebinit <( lsb_release -a )" report?
<lift> nevermind, graphics are still flickering a bit, but not as bad...
<auspetrol> TJ-: doesn't it? well, I assumed it upgraded the distribution! ha! teach me to assume! what does dist-upgrade do then? also: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611024/
<TJ-> auspetrol: something is weird here since to have systemd-initd the 15.04 userspace must be installed, but the kernel is still the 14.04 kernel. Let's check that with "pastebinit <( ls /boot/{vmlinuz,initrd}*; dpkg -l 'linux-image*' )"
<TJ-> auspetrol: dist-upgrade will install new versions of packages, whereas upgrade will only install fixes to existing versions
<akik> lift: can you share what & how you did in disabling the acpi interrupt?
<TJ-> auspetrol: hang on! typo, wait
<TJ-> auspetrol:  False alarm - as you were, the command is OK
<auspetrol> TJ-: haha, know that feeling! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611053/
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | auspetrol
<ubottu> auspetrol: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<lift> akik: "grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/", then look for one with a high count, it will be much higher than everything else (all others were 0), mine was gpe6F.  Then get root and do # echo "disable" > /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/gpe6F
<TJ-> auspetrol: there's something wrong here; here's the list of Vivid (15.04) kernel versions:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/linux-image
<auspetrol> Do I need to run do-release-upgrade then? since I didn't run that earlier?
<TJ-> auspetrol: This *is* a bare-metal PC isn't it - not a virtual machine?
<auspetrol> TJ-: yep, it's a real PC
<noidea_> how do i get mp3 files to play in firefox with gmail
<TJ-> auspetrol: for the first time in a very long time I'm stumped. I cannot conceive of how the system can get into that state!
<TJ-> k1l_: are you watching? can you cross-check me on this auspetrol issue?
<auronandace> noidea_: i don't think gmail is intended for playing mp3s inside your browser
<auspetrol> TJ-: well, at least it's not the same old "i forgot my password" issues that you get on a normal helpdesk!
<TJ-> Grrrr
<k1l_> TJ-: about what cross check?
<TJ-> k1l_: auspetrol: summary: lsb_release indicates 15.04 userspace, and it boots using systemd which confirms that. 15.04 uses kernel version 3.19, but the only kernels installed are 3.13, although "dkms status" shows "fglrx-core, 15.200, 3.19.0-30-generic, x86_64: installed"
<auronandace> auspetrol: you only got the one 3.16 kernel?
<k1l_> TJ-: seems missing linux-generic package
<auspetrol> auronandace, 3.13 kernel
<k1l_> auspetrol: "apt-cache policy linux-generic"
<auronandace> auspetrol: i see 3.16 in there along with the 3.13 ones
<TJ-> k1l_: lsb_release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611024/  Kernels: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611053/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12610872/
<k1l_> could be an issue with the enablement stack installs 14.04.5 etc that they dont get the regular kernel meta package back when upgradeing to non LTS
<noidea_> auronandace:  it goes to a player window just no sound
<auspetrol> auronandace, oh, really? I'm booting with 3.13 though
<TJ-> k1l_: I'm trying to figure out how this could happen, since to get to 15.04 from 14.04 requires 2 release-upgrades (14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04)
<TJ-> k1l_: cannot imagine 2 release-upgrades both failing to upgrade the kernels
<auronandace> auspetrol: what is your sources.list set to?
<k1l_> auspetrol: and a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please in a pastebin too
<TJ-> auspetrol: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<auspetrol> auronandace, k1l_, TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611153/
<TJ-> auspetrol: k1l_ I don't want to recommend force-installing the 15.04 kernel until we know what is going on here, else we might break it worse
<k1l_> there we go. source.list already set to vivid
<TJ-> k1l_: can we do 14.04 > 15.04 directly?
<k1l_> auspetrol: did you do some upgrades intentionally?
<TJ-> k1l_: yes, I expected that. Everything about userspace indicates 15.04, but the kernel is 2 releases old, and how the hell did DKMS build a 3.19 fglrx-core module!?
<k1l_> TJ-: iirc no. but if you manually change the sources.list it could go through.
<auronandace> noidea_: installed any codecs?
<auspetrol> k1l_, my box was prompting me to update - has been for a while - so I did the update. On reboot, I couldn't log in - X login prompt, enter username and pass, black, back to login. So I ran an apt-get dist-upgrade, no dice. That's when I came to you guys
<k1l_> TJ-: imho its 2 regular upgrade to 14.10 and 15.04. but since on 14.04.5 is no linux-generic (but that lts linux-generic packages) installed it doesnt install the proper kernels after the upgrade due to that missing meta package.
<TJ-> k1l_: Hmmm, yes, that's possible. auspetrol Over to you to solve this mystery of how you went about doing the upgrade! You said earlier you did a "dist-upgrade" - if so, that implies you *also* manually changed "/etc/apt/sources.list" to point to vivid?
<auronandace> !mp3 | noidea_
<ubottu> noidea_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noidea_> auronandace:  i have gstreamer etc
<k1l_> TJ-: imho installing the linux-generic should fix at least that kernel mess.
<TJ-> k1l_: I think the key here is auspetrol told me he only did "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<auspetrol> TJ-, negative, I didn't change the sources.list, haven't for >6 months
<auspetrol> in fact, probably >12 months
<TJ-> k1l_: auspetrol Yes, I think that is the way to go. "sudo apt-get install linux--generic"
<auronandace> noidea_: there are several gstreamer packages, if you don't have plugins-bad or plugins-ugly then that is likely why you can't play mp3s in firefox
<TJ-> k1l_: The system must have the 3.19 headers for DKMS to build the module
<noidea_> auronandace:  i have it
<auspetrol> TJ-, roger, i'll run the command
<TJ-> typo
<TJ-> auspetrol: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<auspetrol> ah, I was wondering about the double hyphen. it has listed 3.19 as to be installed
<auronandace> noidea_: hmm, have you tried downloading it and playing it offline to check if mp3 playback is actually working?
<noidea_> auronandace:  yup
<auspetrol> well, I feel better about not being able to figure out this issue now! I do pride myself on being fairly linux savvy, but this error was odd!
<ioria> TJ- maybe he did something trying to install fglrx...
<knob> Good morning!
<auronandace> noidea_: most strange, sorry i'm not of much help, i tend to listen to mp3s offline and i use chromium rather than firefox
<auspetrol> also, what's the recommended way to enable numlock on boot? do I have to dig out the forum post on what files to edit? or is there a GUI option for it now? I can
<auspetrol> I can't be the only one who prefers numlock on boot, surely?
<ioria> auspetrol, have you looked at your bios ?
<auspetrol> as far as I know it's set to enable numlock on boot - it used to work fine in Windows, when I had it on this machine, it's just Ubuntu hates it for some reason
<auspetrol> TJ-: new kernel is installed, is there anything else you would like me to run before reboot?
<ioria> !info numlockx
<ubottu> numlockx (source: numlockx): enable NumLock in X11 sessions. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-7 (vivid), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<auspetrol> ah, awesome! thanks ioria!
<ioria> auspetrol, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<auspetrol> saw the first bit: me: "yay! proper option to do it now!" read the bit about doesn't take effect at login console. me: "aww!"
<lol> 2.8.8
<TJ-> auspetrol: I think you can attempt a reboot :)
<auspetrol> TJ-: okay, fingers crossed! :)
<icmax> What should I do here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611331/
<TJ-> I'm still puzzled on how DKMS could build a module for v3.19 kernel if that kernel wasn't installed and running!
<HackerII> lemmings xchat script
<HackerII> oops
<auronandace> icmax: did you read it?
<auspetrol> moment of truth!!!
<icmax> auronandace: Yes. It says the packages are no longer required. But I'm worried whether it may delete anything important.
<auronandace> icmax: can you show us the output of: uname -a
<icmax> Linux ubuntu-linux 3.19.0-30-generic #33~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 22 09:27:00 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<auspetrol> TJ-, I have a desktop that looks suspiciously like the one I had before! score! :D thanks mate!! and thanks k1l_ and anyone else who had a part in helping!
<auronandace> icmax: so all those kernels are older than the one you are running, so it is safe to remove them if you really want to
<auspetrol> aaaaaaaand looks like I have no menu bar or launcher on the side (whatever you call that thing). damn. :'(
<auronandace> icmax: it is usually good practice to keep a known working kernel as a backup incase you need it
<TJ-> auspetrol: Grrr @ Unity. check $HOME/.xsession-errors for clues
<icmax> auronandace: So it'd be preferable if I didn't remove these packages?
<k1l_> auspetrol: does guest account work properly?
<auronandace> icmax: do you know if you have a separate /boot partition?
<rory> I have this: if [[ $env =~ (pre)?prod ]]
<rory> how do I negate it? bash doesn't like !=~
<icmax> auronandace: I think I've only got one /boot partition. But I'm not quite sure...
<TJ-> rory: ! predicate before the entire expression
<auronandace> icmax: you can fire up gparted to take a look
<auspetrol> k1l_, how can I log out of my account without any menu bars?
<rory> if ![[ $env =~ (pre)?prod ]] ?
<rory> It doesn't like that TJ-
<auronandace> icmax: if you do have a small /boot partition then you don't want loads of kernels taking up space
<TJ-> rory: "if [[ ! $env =~ (pre)?prod ]]"
<auspetrol> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611383/ < .xsession_errors
<rory> if ![[ $env =~ (pre)?prod ]] ?
<rory> wc
<rory> ty TJ-
<auronandace> icmax: it is usually a good idea to have 3 kernels on your system at any one time (fedora automatically does this and removes older ones as newer ones are installed)
<icmax> auronandace: How do I check in gparted?
<TJ-> auspetrol: no clues there. I don't use Unity but I do see many people report this. Someone else familiar with Unity will beed to step in now
<auspetrol> I'm rebooting the PC to check the guest account, not sure how to log out without a logout button lol
<auronandace> icmax: have you launched gparted?
<icmax> auronandace: Yup.
<k1l_> auspetrol: sudo service lightdm restart
<ioria> auspetrol, sudo service lightdm restart
<auronandace> icmax: what partitions do you see?
<icmax> aurondace: I see /dev/sda{1..3}
<auronandace> icmax: any of them mounted as /boot?
<icmax> auronandace: /dev/sda1 => /boot/efi
<lift> akik: I seem to have fixed my intel graphics screen tearing issue with Skylake by turning on compton and using glx as the backend with vsync on.
<auspetrol> menus are visible under the guest login. so something odd with my account then!
<auronandace> icmax: great, i hate uefi systems.. can you take a screenshot for me please
<auspetrol> any ideas?
<auronandace> !screenshot | icmax
<ubottu> icmax: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<akik> lift: have you activated the tearfree option?
<lift> akik: where's that option at?
<ioria> auspetrol, which is the last command you issued (before reboot) ?
<k1l_> auspetrol: log into tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1, come back with ctrl+alt+f7), log into your account, then "mv .config .configbackup". then get back to login screen and try to login
<auspetrol> ioria: apt-get install linux-generic
<akik> lift: you can add it to xorg config
<TJ-> auspetrol: I recall someone saying a dmrc file under .config was responsible. Try "find $HOME/.config -name '*dmrc*' "
<akik> lift: https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2015/09/06/collection-of-kde-related-configuration-changes/
<ioria> auspetrol, do what k1l_ said , if not working urge fglrx*
<ioria> +P
<TJ-> auspetrol: ioria: I think it's caused because when the kernels were broken X couldn't start due to no fglrx kernel module, and left something in the user config
<ioria> TJ- he can purge them... or not ?
<auspetrol> ive issued the move command, just waiting for it to finish logging in guest so i can logout and check... forgot no numlock :(
<TJ-> ioria: I'd say not... the drivers are OK, it's a bad config entry causing this.
<ioria> ok
<auspetrol> and we have a winner!!!
<icmax> auronandace: http://imgur.com/5dfajrL
<TJ-> auspetrol: look for the *dmrc* file in the .config/ you moved, I think that'll be where the problem is
<TJ-> auspetrol: moving everything out of .config means many apps have lost access to their own settings
<k1l_> auspetrol: ok, so if you want some old settings back look into the .configbackup folder and copy that stuff back to the .config folder.
<auronandace> icmax: looks good, you can keep the kernls installed if they don't bother you much
<reactormonk> how do I enable otr in empathy in gnome?
<icmax> auronandace: What's the unallocated bit?
<lift> akik: Makes me wonder why that isn't enabled by default?
<lift> akik: that seemed to do the trick, just added that option, rebooted, and no tearing :)
<jmacdonald> any snort users kicking around?
<auronandace> icmax: nothing to worry about, you won't be missing that 1mb of space
<auspetrol> TJ_: should i not be able to just go "find . -name *dmrc*"? or am i doing something stupid? (it *is* stupid time of night after all...)
<akik> lift: success!
<auspetrol> ah. like i said, stupid.
<akik> lift: which application did you test with?
<TJ-> auspetrol: Just looked back in the logs to a previous user with the same issue, but they never reported what fixed it
<auspetrol> i tried running the find command in the correct directory this time, still no hits though...
<icmax> auronandace: Yeah that won't be a problem but I'm wondering why it's unallocated?
<lift> akik: mpv and scrolling quickly in a browser and files
<TJ-> auspetrol: apparently, in their case, removing "$HOME/.dmrc" didn't help, but you could look at that file, maybe move it to a back-up
<auronandace> icmax: if i remember correctly it is to do with how partitions line up with the physical sectors of the disk
<auspetrol> TJ-: the moving the .config worked, just not sure what in there is the issue...
<auspetrol> should I try copying everything except the unity directories?
<auspetrol> (back from the backup to the .config)
<TJ-> auspetrol: worth a try for sure
<TJ-> auspetrol: I really get annoyed with the patchy logging for user sessions
<lift> akik: I was just going ot fall back to using my 770GTX, but I really wanted to use that just for the GPU passthrough for gaming.  Pretty much the ONLY reason I ever need windows is games that aren't supported on Linux.  I decided to make the switch with this new build instead of going to W10.
<icmax> auronandace: I've also got another problem with ubuntu. I've seemed to have got it fixed but  do you know what could be the problem? My touchpad doesn't work but when I add the line "blacklist i2c-hid" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf it works fine....
<auspetrol> TJ_: fair enough!!
<TJ-> icmax: Some devices on the IIC bus mis-report themselves and end up being controlled by the wrong driver. By blacklisting the IIC Human Interface Device driver you avoid that happening
<akik> lift: it seems to be a reason for a lot of people, to use windows almost only for gaming
<bujji> hello
<auronandace> icmax: modprobe is responsible for loading kernel modules, it must be that that particular module interferes with your touchpad, hence why blacklisting it makes your touchpad work
<bujji> installaion directory for chrome where can i find
<lift> akik: I spend too much time in PuTTY while in windows it seems anyways ;)
<akik> lift: and the way windows seems to be going forward, windows 8.1 looks to be the last version i'm installing
<bujji> akik: o/
<icmax> auronandace: Is it possible that something else might have stopped working at the cost of the touchpad now working by blacklisting i2c-hid ?
<auspetrol> TJ_, k1l_, returned everything but unity and unity3d to the new .config folder, works fine
<auronandace> icmax: try: modinfo i2c-hid
<bujji> akik: where can i find the installation directory in ubuntu for chrome default location
<auronandace> icmax: that should give you a description of what that kernel module is for
<auspetrol> thanks for all the help, it is much appreciated!!
<icmax> auronandace: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12611603/
<auronandace> icmax: have you noticed anything that doesn't work since you've blacklisted that module?
<icmax> auronandace: The only thing I've noticed is that the touchpad now works. Nothing else...
<Kinoko> ubottu: Eric^^: i found the solution for luksClose . Whe i mount the container i will never specify the -t ext2 filesistem. Only mount /device /folder :D
<ubottu> Kinoko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> Kinoko: great
<auronandace> icmax: it appears to be for simple input devices, if no other input devices (keyboards, mice) are not functioning then i'd assume it is fine to keep it blacklisted
<Kinoko> Now i will encrypt my music disksss hehe
<icmax> auronandace: This is a bug though, correct? I shouldn't have to blacklist i2c-hid. The touchpad should just work. Will this be fixed in later ubuntu releases?
<auronandace> icmax: you could check launchpad to see if it has been filed as a bug and the likelyhood of a permanant fix
<auronandace> !launchpad | icmax
<ubottu> icmax: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<akik> bujji: dpkg -L google-chrome-stable
<decci> Hello
<arjun__> Connection problem to a Windows PC from Ubuntu via Remote Desktop Connection(rummania)
<decci> I am facing error message /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcrypto.so.10: version `libcrypto.so.10' not found (required by /opt/dell/toolkit/bin/syscfg
<decci> Any idea how shall I get libcrypto error fixed
<akik> bujji: or find the chrome package name first with dpkg -l | grep chrome
<arjun__> Connection problem to a Windows PC from Ubuntu via Remote Desktop Connection(rummania)
<decci> http://pastebin.com/DuCbkpRu
<TJ-> !find libcrypto.so.10 | decci
<ubottu> decci: Package/file libcrypto.so.10 does not exist in vivid
<TJ-> !find libcrypto.so | decci
<ubottu> decci: File libcrypto.so found in libssl-dev, libssl1.0.0
<decci> TJ-: What package do I need to install it?
<bujji> akik: i am getting "ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome             1:0.3.1-0ubuntu2.2                      i386         X.Org X server -- VIA display driver"
<TJ-> decci: that file (libcrypto.so.10) doesn't exist in Ubuntu.
<decci> What package do I need to install it
<k1l_> decci: did you talk to dell about that?
<decci> k1l_: Dell doesnt have OM packages for Ubuntu. I sent them a mail in poweredge mailing list
<akik> bujji: so it looks like you don't have chrome installed
<TJ-> decci: I think the Dell packages are either out-of-date of not intended for Ubuntu
<k1l_> a lot out of date, imho.
<Nilak> hello
<aajk> hi all
<aajk> can anyone tell me how to enable automatic installation of security updates?
<aajk> like how it's asked during installation
<TJ-> k1l_: it's not out of date, it's a different SO naming system used on RedHat/Fedora
<akik> bujji: actually i noticed that first you asked about chromium and then about chrome. which one are you using?
<akik> oh he left already
<k1l_> TJ-: decci ah wait. was it that rpm packages again?
<kubast2> What are packages like chntpw
<cfhowlett> !info chntpw | kubast2
<ubottu> kubast2: chntpw (source: chntpw): NT SAM password recovery utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (vivid), package size 83 kB, installed size 428 kB
<Nilak> is there a place to go for apps etc
<auronandace> !software | Nilak
<ubottu> Nilak: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<cfhowlett> kubast2, but better to use your terminal: apt show packagenamehere
<TJ-> k1l_: I think Dell package their files as rpm and deb, but the files in them are only compiled for a RedHat based distro so the dynamic linker SO names are wrong on Ubuntu
<kubast2> *what are packages that are similiar to chntpw
<kubast2> it just failed to restart windows server 2008 vm password
<kubast2> and I need some alternatives
<Nilak> a good place to learn to use terminal?
<k1l_> i recall a user some days ago using rpm packages with the same issue.
<TJ-> k1l_: it might be as simple as creating that file as a symlink to the Ubuntu .so file, but that will only work if the ABI matches what is expected
<decci> Hi
<decci> Decci here
<decci> Sorry got disconnected
<decci> Accessing through mobile
<cfhowlett> Nilak, www.fullcirclemagazine.com/downloads       almost every issue has a "command line" article or tutorial
<decci> I was able to use alien to convert most of the rpm
<decci> To deb
<TJ-> decci: the files are only compiled for a RedHat based distro so the dynamic linker SO names are wrong on Ubuntu
<decci> But I was able to install most off deb except deng n omilcore
<Lumia930> I have a public share folder.. but i need to make one folder inside as read only ...
<Lumia930> how to i make that in ubuntu ?
<TJ-> decci: that's not an Ubuntu issue; talk to Dell
<decci> Libcrypto is something related to libssl
<decci> Dell said no
<decci> They don't have that
<TJ-> decci: Yes, and the ABI naming for libraries used on RedHat is different to that used with Debian/Ubuntu, which is why it fails
<decci> I checked at mailing list
<k1l_> decci: converting with alien is a try. its not guarantee
<k1l_> decci: dell should be able to make proper .deb packages
<decci> Hmm
<TJ-> decci: The Dell binaries are dynamically linked and were done on a RedHat system. You try to use ththose on a Debian based system and the dynamic library names are different, so the run-time dynamic linking fails
<decci> Hm
<TJ-> decci: The number in the name after the .so (10) is the Application Binary Interface (ABI) version. That changes each time the symbols (function names + arguments expected) change in the library. So it's not just a case of altering the naming, it probably means the library the executable was linked against on RedHat has different symbols (therefore different ABI) and will therefore not work on Ubuntu
<Lumia930> can some one till me how do i make the files and folder as read only ?
<cfhowlett> !permissions | Lumia930
<ubottu> Lumia930: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<auronandace> Lumia930: by public share are you talking about samba?
<Lumia930> i have samba auronandace
<Lumia930> i have created read/write for all ..
<Lumia930> but just planning to make one folder alone to be read-only
<Browser> Hello, I have a customer display connected through a USB port and it is in /dev/ttyACM0. For any reason, when I send echo "text" > /dev/ttyACM0 I have to send it many times because first I see a "t" then "tex" and like that. If I do tail /dev/ttyACM0 I see all the messages so the device is using like a queue :/. I didn't use to have this problem. If I run wrong command like run sudo -e "test" > /dev/ttyACM0. The screen sh
<auronandace> !samba | Lumia930
<ubottu> Lumia930: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<vita> hello world
<tonyarkles> Browser: I've seen similar things before
<tonyarkles> is the sign a super old thing?
<tonyarkles> Browser: one thing to check is whether or not the sign is trying to use flow control to limit the rate that you are sending to it. Possibly through RTS/CTS wires on the connector, possibly with XON/XOFF software flow control, or possibly through some proprietary control protocol they've made up
<mach1nist> I found an uncharacteristically large software update today for my 14.04 LTS, video drivers and a whole bunch of Apache and Mysql updates.  Is there a way I can check to see if this is legit or if my machine is problematic?
<auronandace> mach1nist: when was the last time you updated?
<mach1nist> Probably a couple days ago
<mach1nist> Certainly less than a week
<auronandace> mach1nist: you could check your sources.list to see if it is using the correct repos
<Pici> mach1nist: personally I install apt-listchanges on all of the servers I manage, so that I can review the changelogs before installing updates.  I'm not sure if the default config will block the upgrade, or just email you, so you may need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges after you install it.
<Pici> *it still downloads the new packages, but prompts you before you actually install them.
<ArchNoob> hello, I'm using ubuntu 14.04 and wondering if i upgrade to any version say, 15. Will I be forced to reinstall all the softwares and apt repos afresh!?
<hateball> ArchNoob: No
<mach1nist> sources.list urls are all ubuntu, other than two for canonical, looks good?
<hateball> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hateball> ArchNoob: ^
<hateball> ArchNoob: that said, if you're on 14.04 now and not having any major issues... probably better to wait for 16.04 which is another LTS release
<ArchNoob> hateball: that's nice to know. How will i preseve them? or what command do i run to upgrade
<hateball> ArchNoob: The update manager (or do-release-upgrade) will offer you upgrades, but if you install LTS it is by default set to only notify on new LTS
<ArchNoob> hateball: yes, thank you.. and i'm waiting for that release. But how will i upgrade when it comes?
<ArchNoob> hateball: aaaaahhh... that's really good.. :)
<MrMart_> Hello there
<ArchNoob> MrMart_: hello .. :)
<auronandace> ArchNoob: you won't need to reinstall everything but they will all be updated to the latest repos, so if you are looking to save bandwidth then i'm not sure what to suggest
<geng__> hello
<brandon> hello friends
<brandon> i would like some help with ubuntu themes
<ArchNoob> auronandace: No, I will do anything for the upgrade..! thanks for the reply..
<MrMart_> ArchNoob: I'm looking for some help with ubuntu. Am I in the right place? :p
<Avenger_q> bleh
<k1l_> !details | MrMart_
<ubottu> MrMart_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Avenger_q> what is the more popular themes for ubuntu 14.04? the purple look gets old.
<Pinkamena_D> I am trying to remove a process from startup. I have removed entried for it from /etc/init and /etc/init.d but it is still listed in $ initctl list ; can anyone let me know where else to remove it from?
<Avenger_q> id like ti find something simple and elegant
<k1l_> !themes | Avenger_q
<ubottu> Avenger_q: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MrMart_> Im looking for some help. I accidentally ran "dpkg-reconfigure -a" and didn't realies until it was to late that this probably was a mistake...I would need some tips on how to undo the changes. For example nginx now throws a 502 at me if i try to reach transmission webgui
<ArchNoob> MrMart_: Yes, you are in the right place, The problem is am not the right person :P
<TJ-> MrMart_: if you were lucky the reconfiguration caused the original config files to be renamed as backups. You could check with something like "sudo find /etc -name '*.*dpkg*' - I *think* the files are used renamed to something like filename.dpkg-old
<EriC^^> MrMart_: in the future a ctrl+c and then killing the dpkg process should help, if you kill it it writes each config after you press enter so it should be ok
<auronandace> EriC^^: interrupting dpkg like that sounds rather risky
<EriC^^> auronandace: yeah ,i know, i've tried it though
<MrMart_> !pastebin /etc/adduser.conf.dpkg-save /etc/ca-certificates.conf.dpkg-old /etc/nginx/sites-available/default.dpkg-dist /etc/init.d/screen-cleanup.dpkg-new /etc/issue.net.dpkg-old /etc/update-motd.d/99-footer.dpkg-bak
<ubottu> MrMart_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> This is a good example of why using a source-code control tool (e.g. git) on /etc/ is always a great idea
<EriC^^> it opens a new process for every question it asks, and if you kill it it just doesn't end up writing anything new to replace the old config
<MrMart_> TJ-: This is the output of said command http://pastebin.com/NYtj0XLm
<Jaglor> TJ-: never thought of that ... I like it
<TJ-> MrMart_: That suggests "/etc/nginx/sites-available/default.dpkg-dist" might be the original file. Try "diff -u /etc/nginx/sites-available/default.dpkg-dist /etc/nginx/sites-available/default" and see what the changes are
<TJ-> Jaglor: I have a system service that uses inotify to be informed of changes under /etc/ and then it does a "git add . && git commit -m "Changed on $(date)"  "
<caralimon> Hello, my sound does not work in the distro 12.04 , modify the file as alsa- base.conf forums say but just does not work
<raypalmer> hi
<EriC^^> hello
<Jaglor> TJ-: Is that config setup itself on git for usage?  ;)
<ubunu>  athi
<TJ-> Jaglor: It's totally GNU :p
<ubunu> adath bada riawa
<MrMart_> TJ-: I din't notice any changes unfortunantley
<Jaglor> TJ-: I work with a massive installation base (and play irc on the side) and we should totally be doing something like that
<raypalmer> hi
<lil_salty> hi
<TJ-> Jaglor: for that you want a configuration management system, e.g. Puppet, Vagrant, etc.
<raypalmer> hi
<Jaglor> TJ-: agreed, but imagine an entrenched infrustructure under constant legal audit swimming upstream four years behind and you'll get the idea
<TJ-> Jaglor: I can imagine :)
<Jaglor> TJ-: I had a manager once that dared to whisper "docker" and he's no longer a manager  ;)  It proved him unworthy
<TJ-> Jaglor: I don't see why; LXC is a great solution for containment
 * mahendrak hello.
<auronandace> raypalmer: do you have a ubuntu issue?
<lil_salty> hello people from other schools
<Jaglor> TJ-: I've only recently come out of my own decade long stupor here.  I honestly have never seen LXC and only barely used docker.
<frenda> Is it possible to zoom in Unity quickly?
<frenda> This is captured using COMPIZ: http://uploadkon.ir/fl/dd/76948 --> it's in low quality to reduce the size
<frenda> "enable enhanced zoom desktop" --> This is a feature for Compiz which allow you to zoom in/out when your capturing desktop by a video recorder such as ffmpeg
<frenda> Is there any such facility for UNITY?
<TJ-> Jaglor: wonderful tool. Docker is built on top of it. I deploy firefox within it to reduce the potential for vulnerabilities being able to get to the home directory contents
<auronandace> frenda: you could install ccsm and try to use that feature but i don't know if this would negatively impact on unity
<TJ-> Jaglor: LXC/LXD is used extensively in Ubuntu server installations for creating lightweight VM-type guests without the hypervisor layer
<frenda> auronandace: Is ubuntu using Compiz as its window manager?
<EriC^^> TJ-: please check http://paste.ubuntu.com/12612679/
<auronandace> frenda: indeed
<frenda> Ah well
<TJ-> EriC^^: looks good: "# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%     16715"
<EriC^^> TJ-: ok, cool, thanks! :)
<Jaglor> TJ-: I'm running my irc client inside my first docker container right now.  Set it up two days ago.  I will have to pick something to test out raw LXC without docker.  Sounds like a nice plan for the morning.
<Amoz> In a normal ubuntu-desktop install with Xorg disabled, are there any background processes/daemons I can remove/disable as well to minimize noise in a benchmark setting?
<swy> hey all.  I have a ubuntu server that's not booting, root cause is /boot being 100% full due to old kernels.  Have the system booted from boot-repair-disk, with access to my normal volume.  First question: how do I confirm what kernel the system will boot from, as uname -r lists the kernel on the recovery disk.
<TJ-> EriC^^: there may be some sectors that report I/O errors that haven't been relocated due to not being able tor ecover their contents. In those cases it is a bit fiddly to identify what data is at the sector in order to manually fix the files affected
<EriC^^> TJ-: i see, np
<EriC^^> swy: type grep -m1 vmlinuz /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<auronandace> swy: by defult it will use the latest one (the one with the highest number)
<TJ-> EriC^^: The problem is the I/O errors may still show up from the kernel, and/or files will have corrupt content
<Jaglor> swy: Do you have access from the repair disk to the full partition?  ie. mounted?
<EriC^^> swy: and grep DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<brandon_> i feel like a man when i use terminal
<swy> Jaglor: yes, it's mounted
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh
<brandon_> i want to become a script kiddie
<brandon_> just like swy
<EriC^^> TJ-: it's been happening a couple times when i copy large files from the ext hdd to the hdd
<system0x01> Linux. Python. How to read current speed DVD/CD form /dev/sr0 at copy files ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: A drive's own relocation functionality is only good when it notices ECC errors on reading a sector, retries and manages to get the good data, and then marks that physical sector bad and copies the data to a spare physical sector. The logical block address (LBA) stays the same as far as the OS is concerned.
<Jaglor> swy: EriC^^ and auronandace got you covered then
<TJ-> EriC^^: if the drive cannot get the data and ECC to match, it can't relocate the sector on its own, it needs the user to replace the sector's data with known-good
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh, ok
<auronandace> system0x01: perhaps a question for the people at ##python
<EriC^^> TJ-: is there any way to force it to check all sectors and mark them as bad?
<EriC^^> ( and i guess lose the data that's on them? )
<brandon_> sson i will be a hax0r
<knoten> aarrrg
<swy> EriC^^: this has been puzzling me: /boot/grub is without a grub.cfg .  gfxblacklist.txt and grubenv are present
<TJ-> EriC^^: That has already happened as part of telling the OS it can't return data for the sectors. That's the LBA in the kernel I/O error.
<EriC^^> swy: maybe you're using grub1 ? is there a menu.lst?
<knoten> how can it be possible that php5-mysql is installed but no mysql module is listed under phpinfo()#
<EriC^^> TJ-: oh ok
<brandon_> knoten i can help you
<swy> EriC^^: negative.  Just those 2 files.
<EriC^^> swy: maybe chroot and reinstall grub?
<knoten> brandon_: that would be much appreciated!
<TJ-> swy: Can you pastebin the root file-system's "/etc/fstab" ?
<swy> tried a grub reinstall, but that takes me back to the 100% full /boot issue to be solved.
<TJ-> swy: Well that makes sense. IF there's no space left /boot/grub/grub.cfg can't be created
<system0x01> python channel inactive
<auronandace> system0x01: unfortunately that doesn't make your question a ubuntu support question
<TJ-> swy: list the files under the /boot/ directory. You'll see the kernel (vmlinuz-*) and initial ramdisk (initrd.img-*) ... look at the version numbers. That'll tell you what is the most recent
<jayjo> is there a way to name my screen sessions something meaningful?
<jayjo> Already created I mean
<system0x01> yes :)
<jayjo> Otherise I would use -S
<swy> yeah, I can't touch grub until I clear out old kernels.  Since default=highest, next question is how to purge kernels from a volume that's not the boot disk.  All the guidance I googled up addresses teh boot volume.
<brandon_> is ubuntu a gnome shell or unity? whats the difference?
<system0x01> i want add a plot function to copy dailog on nautilus - when copy from cd/dvd
<ioria> knoten, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24444847/php5-msql-installed-on-ubuntu-but-not-shown-in-phpinfo-php
<knoten> hi ioria
<auronandace> swy: if your /boot is full then that is where you need to clear the kernels from, not any other partition
<EriC^^> swy: you can manually delete the initrd until you have enough space to run sudo apt-get purge linux-image-<kernel version>
<swy> auronandace: yep, we're on the same page.
<system0x01> only one variable - and plotting will be work
<system0x01> the speed in kb/s
<TJ-> jayjo: ":sessionname"
<swy> EriC^^: if I rm initrd.img-3.13.0-44-generic, should I also be purging it's parallel system.map-<version>?
<auronandace> brandon_: unity is the default desktop environment tha is based on gnome-shell and compiz
<brandon_> thank you
<EriC^^> swy: no need, apt-get purge will take care of everything
<knoten> ioria: do you have any idea :/?
<system0x01> thx for help and good day :)
<swy> EriC^^: and does the apt-get purge need to be directed to my normal boot disk?  I wouldn't expect it to purge there by default.
<EriC^^> swy: you need to chroot into the install and mount everything, then apt-get will work as usual
<knoten> ls
<knoten> brandon_, ioria: soo... were you just trolling?
<ioria> knoten, did you read the link ?
<brandon_> knoten : no sir. i am learning terminal
<knoten> ioria: oh, very sorry! i did not see the link. was right after the line break. shame on me
<brandon_> knoten : what are some things a new user should be learning?
<auronandace> !manual | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<swy> EriC^^: chrooting is not familiar territory to me.  Got a favorite readme to shove me towards?
<Jaglor> How do systemd .path objects compare to inotify methods?
<auronandace> !chroot | swy
<ubottu> swy: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<swy> ah, look at the friendly bot in the channel!
<EriC^^> swy: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> swy: there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ROKO__> ROKO__> hello
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> i still not able to make work xvba on ubuntu.. with my apu fx7500
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> https://dpaste.de/YgCb
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> roko__@Lenovo-Z50-75 ~> ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/xvba_drv_video.so
<ROKO__> <ROKO__> the file exist
<Guest82679> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Guest82679> heh
<elieocto> hello all
<eurythmia> Hi folks. I have a script to change my desktop background to a random image in a particular directory. I have scheduled this script to run once a minute (for testing purposes) via cron (*/1 * * * * "/path/to/script.sh"). I am running 15.04, and I see cron output in /var/log/syslog that indicates the script is being run, but the background is not changing. Any ideas?
<EriC^^> eurythmia: what's the script look like?
<MarcGuay> Hello.  Ubuntu 15.04.  When I run "systemctl restart mysqld" I get an error "Failed to restart mysqld.service: Unit mysqld.service failed to load: No such file or directory.".  I'm trying to change the LimitNOFILE/open_files_limit for mysql.
<EriC^^> eurythmia: does it work if you open a terminal and run it?
<eurythmia> EriC^^, give me a moment, I'll paste my script and crontab somewhere for public viewing
<MonkeyDust> eurythmia  if the script doesnt work, try with Shotwel > File > Set as background ... you can select a collection
<genii> eurythmia: The previous picture is likely cached.
<eurythmia> EriC^^, also: yes, running from terminal it does work.
<korsakof> eurythmia: look at your command return value in your script with echo $?
<EriC^^> eurythmia: ok, try ctrl+alt+f1, login and type DISPLAY=:0 /path/to/script.sh does it work?
<MarcGuay> Seems to be called mysql not mysqld on ubuntu...
<eurythmia> EriC^^, no, that doesn't seem to work.
<eurythmia> .... brb, in about 10 mins
<EriC^^> eurythmia: there's wallch
<EriC^^> !info wallch
<ubottu> wallch (source: wallch): wallpaper changer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 600 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<korsakof> eurythmia: I use variety. http://peterlevi.com/variety/how-to-install/
<ioria> MarcGuay, mysqld is the executable... (daemon)   if you     sudo systemctl restart mysql ?
<MarcGuay> ioria: That command executes cleanly, no msg.
<MarcGuay> I have a feeling the problem lies elsewhere...
<ioria> MarcGuay, ok...     sudo systemctl status mysql ?
<MarcGuay> ioria: Seems like mysql is running fine.  Is it normal that the same command for mysqld returns inactive/not found?
<TheNumb> MarcGuay: yes
<MarcGuay> My actual goal is to change the value of the LimitNOFILE mysql variable as described here: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/server-management-using-systemd.html.
<TheNumb> MarcGuay: because there's no mysqld.service
<TheNumb> There's only /lib/systemd/system/mysql.service
<MarcGuay> TheNumb: Ok...
<ioria> MarcGuay, mysqld should be the executable... not a service ...
<xStark> I need some help
<xStark> I'm unable to install Ubuntu
<olb00t> ?
<TheNumb> xStark: any errors?
<MarcGuay> ioria: Ok.  Seems like that info conflicts with the tutorial I'm following.
<eurythmia> k, I'm back.
<eurythmia> EriC^^, I was using wallch, but it became unreliable and started crashing all the time.
<xStark> TheNumb: No errors. When I try to install using the option "Install in Windows 7" Computer restarts, nothing else happens
<TheNumb> xStark: don't use that option.
<xStark> TheNumb: I have explained the full problem here http://askubuntu.com/questions/679674/help-with-ubuntu-installation-14-04-3-lts
<ioria> MarcGuay, can you paste the link ?
<MarcGuay> ioria: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/server-management-using-systemd.html, "Configuring MySQL Using systemd" section
<xStark> TheNumb: Which option must I use?
<TheNumb> !dualboot | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ioria> MarcGuay, it's for RedHat... i think
<sabbie> I have a custom ppa installed and recently changed the ssl certificate to a Comodo PositiveSSL. The certificate works in all browsers, but apt is saying: "server certificate verification failed.". What could be the cause of this?
<MarcGuay> ioria: I got there from here, which says that Ubuntu 15.04 is using systemd https://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=78102
<ioria> MarcGuay, vivid is using systemd ... but ubuntu version of systemd and its own sql package...
<eurythmia> EriC^^, I have my script pasted here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12613243/) and my crontab pasted here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12613257/)
<MarcGuay> ioria: Hmm, ok... Any practical advice on how to proceed?
<xStark_Ubuntu> Sorry I lost connection
<ioria> MarcGuay, googling...
<MarcGuay> :)
<xStark_Ubuntu> TheNumb: I'm unable to use the unallocated space on the hard drive that I freed by shrinking Local Disk (C:) to install Ubuntu
<ioria> MarcGuay, are you using Mariadb ?
<eurythmia> korsakof, EriC^^ : I don't want to use a "wallpaper changing program" because they are too complex, and prone to breakage. Also: why use a big program, when a small one will do?
<EriC^^> eurythmia: i think you can't use gsettings from cron
<ioria> MarcGuay, https://linuxdevops.wordpress.com/2013/08/02/why-raising-the-mysql-open_files_limit-may-not-work-and-how-to-fix-it/
<eurythmia> EriC^^, thanks, I'll google issues/solutions around that.
<EriC^^> ok, np
<EriC^^> eurythmia: hold on, i can use gsettings from tty1
<EriC^^> eurythmia: can you append > /tmp/cron.log 2>&1 to the cron command?
<xStark> TheNumb: Literally I'm unable to choose which drive must I shrink in "Something Else" option to obtain space for Ubuntu because all the things present are Windows 7 loaders or Windows recovery environment loaders
<TheNumb> xStark: interesting
<loa> can somebody explain what change in gnome terminal in 15.04? before i was under 14.04
<loa> it looks and feel different.
<EriC^^> eurythmia: this seems to have the solution http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10374520/gsettings-with-cron
<TheNumb> xStark: well, the best way of doing it is to shrink the volume under windows.
<TheNumb> and then reuse the free space
<xStark> Windows 7 loader?
<MarcGuay> ioria: Thanks
<ioria> MarcGuay, good luck
<Jaglor> xStark: diskpart as administrator in your windows environment has a volume shrink option that may help you
<jayjo> can I copy a files contents to the system clipboard with cat or some other combination?
<jayjo> CLI only
<xStark> Jaglor: I have shrinked Local Disk (C:) before to obtain unallocated space. When I try to install Ubunty there, Ubuntu classifies the "Unallocated Space" as "Unusable Space"
<Jaglor> xStark: That's something I've never seen happen
<eurythmia> EriC^^, I was just browsing that questions as well, thanks :-)
<xStark> TheNumb and Jaglor: This is the data I get when I select the "Something else" option http://i.imgur.com/zV1lKHU.png
<Jaglor> xStark: seems odd that sda2 is marked as a recovery partition  Does that seem right to you?
<utu8o> hello is it possible to easily use the liveCD/USB to turn a laptop into a wireless access point receiving connection from WIFI and distributing the link to a wired desktop?
<xStark> Jaglor: I've literally been trying for days to install Ubuntu. This is the full info on the problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/679674/help-with-ubuntu-installation-14-04-3-lts
<TJ-> xStark: !info xclip | jayjo
<TJ-> Grrr
<TJ-> !info xclip | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: xclip (source: xclip): command line interface to X selections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12+svn84-4 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<xStark> Jaglor: I cross checked the data several times. The data that I gave you is perfect
<TJ-> !info xsel | jayjo
<ubottu> jayjo: xsel (source: xsel): command-line tool to access X clipboard and selection buffers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-2 (vivid), package size 19 kB, installed size 71 kB
<seb1234> Hi there! Sorry to disturb, its my first time here. I'm looking for some help regarding my ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS laptop
<ZombieHyperdrive> seb1234 shoot
<seb1234> shoot?
<ZombieHyperdrive> tell us whats wrong ;)
<seb1234> alright ;)
<MarcGuay> What is the correct way to modify /lib/systemd/system/mysql.service?  Edit the file directory or is there a place where it can be overridden/appended to?
<Jaglor> xStark: it literally comes back to shrinking the volume in windows and making sure it's done right (ie windows now reports that there is unallocated unused space available for a new partition or volume
<stupidnic> I am using a preseed file with mirror/http/proxy set to an apt-cacher server. Later in my preseed file I am calling another local server (outside of apt) via wget and that is also going through the proxy server (which I don't want). Is there a preseed command for specifically setting the apt-cacher for apt calls? Or a setting in apt-cacher to not proxy local addresses?
<seb1234> i boot my system and eerything goes normal until the first display for login should be shown. but: diplay goes black. tt4 works. starting a program like firefox it tells me: Glib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size ==0' failed Error: no display specified
<xStark> Jaglor: I have created unallocated space before. After I have created unallocated space, I boot into linux from my USB flash drive and attempt to install. But Ubuntu calls the Unallocated Space as "Unusable Space". I will attempt one more time.
<ioria> seb1234, sudo service lightdm restart  ?
<knoten> ioria: thanks, for the link.
<MarcGuay> ioria: In case you're interested, the method that worked for me is the first one mentioned here: https://books.google.ca/books?id=QJNqCQAAQBAJ&pg=PT283&lpg=PT283&dq=ubuntu++/lib/systemd/system/mysql.service&source=bl&ots=TOhwAoTDT5&sig=lTPlri_YnwXwH5FUp9MSDc-R5e4&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0CDkQ6AEwBWoVChMI2oSn1sycyAIVSzc-Ch1bDgRe#v=onepage&q=ubuntu%20%20%2Flib%2Fsystemd%2Fsystem%2Fmysql.service&f=false
<seb1234> nope, restart did not work. the typical ubuntu noise came, but display goes black again
<MarcGuay> Interesting that they mention the method I tried earlier which didn't work.
<ioria> knob, you're welcome
<ioria> MarcGuay, good !
<ioria> MarcGuay, ls -al .Xauthority ?
<ioria> sorry
<ioria> seb1234  ls -al .Xauthority ?
<ZombieHyperdrive> seb1234 looks like xserver doesnt start
<k1l_> seb1234: what did you do before that issue happend?
<seb1234> if i'd know that... not even some update
<ZombieHyperdrive> Do you have terminal? Try startx?
<seb1234> authority is mine -rw--- no one else
<k1l_> startx will not work on ubuntu unless you ruin your filepermissions with sudo
<k1l_> seb1234: see dmesg and xorg.log in /var/log whats going on with your video driver
<k1l_> i assume its not an intel card
<ioria> seb1234, did you install some program without apt-get ?
<seb1234> terminal does work. alt least. graphics. nvidia geforce GT520M Cuda. does that help?
<ioria> seb1234, in the worse scenario, you purge nvidia* .....
<seb1234> apt-get not recently... just the normal updates, which was around 2-3 days before now
<seb1234> purge the nvidia driver?!
<Browser> tonyarkles: I just saw your message about flow control
<ioria> seb1234, yes.... but wait for less traumatic solution :-)
<seb1234> khil: which part of dsmeg would interest you?
<k1l_> seb1234: all of it.
<k1l_> use "pastebinit" if you are on cli
<eurythmia> EriC^^, perfect. My desktop is now changing as it ought to, thanks.
<Browser> tonyarkles: when I run screen /dev/ttyACM0 it works well. It is a customer display. I don't know how to configure the flow control with stty
<seb1234> well right now i am using a second pc to chat ere, so i don't know how to transfere all these lines
<ioria> seb1234, you don't even get to the login screen ,  right ?
<EriC^^> eurythmia: great, np
<seb1234> true, i can hear the sound, but nothing to see... then i change to use tty4 to get some info
<ioria> seb1234, how did you install the nvidia driver , command line or with Additional driver ?
<seb1234> additional one, a friend of mine did the setup. but he's unfortunately not available
<ioria> seb1234, sudo lshw -c video | grep driver ?
<seb1234> Konfiguration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<seb1234> Konfiguration: driver=i915 latency=0
<seb1234> external screen does not help by the wa. screen says then: no cable input
<ioria> seb1234, you are on an hybrid laptop
<seb1234> ?
<ioria> seb1234,  intel/ndivia
<seb1234> so they bashed themselves?
<ioria> seb1234,  apt-cache policy nvidia-prime | grep Installed
<seb1234> ioria, no reaction.
<pm5000> Hi there, is anyone available to help out with a sound issue I have?
<ioria> seb1234,  cat /etc/issue
<pm5000> Boy this is quiet for a 2k user chat ._.
<seb1234> apt-cache policy nvidia says as output: nvidia: istalliert(installed): keine(none)     Installationskandidat: keine(none)     Versionstabelle: ()
<bazhang> chat in #ubuntu-offtopic pm5000
<swy> EriC^^: tnx for your help earlier- I got Humpty Dumpty put back together again.
<EriC^^> swy: great, np
<seb1234>  ioria, cat says Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \1
<pm5000> Yeah but I actually have a technical question, thats why I came here, @bazhang
<ioria> seb1234,  please, try again    apt-cache policy nvidia-prime | grep Installed
<seb1234>        @ioria: nothing...
<k1l_> pm5000: nearly 2k users still waiting for a detailed technical question :)
<ioria> seb1234,  and    apt-cache policy nvidia-prime     ?
<MonkeyDust> pm5000  or is that long, that you're still typing?
<pm5000> I don't know the rules here, didn't start with one right off the bat. Here goes - Whenever I plug in or unplug headphones, I have to manually switch output devices in order to have the desired functionality of the sound on the system. So I would expect that while I am watching a movie, a youtube clip or whatever, unplugging my headphones would default to the hdmi output and blast the sound via my monitor speaker, but it just
<pm5000>  continues outputting to the headphone part..
<seb1234> nvidia-prime: installiert: keine (none)    Installationskandidat 0.6.2   Versionstabelle 0.6.2      500 http://source.../ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<bazhang> got pavucontrol and padevchooser installed yet pm5000
<k1l_> seb1234: so it was a bumblebee setup? bumblebee is deprecated and the official nvidia nvidia-prime is now used for the hybrid grafix
<pm5000> OK.. So I need those packages before that behaviour occurs? Is it as simple as installing them or do I need to configure them somehow?
<seb1234> yes, maybe. as said. a friend of mine did the setup. unfortunately he is not here...
<ioria> seb1234,  try sudo nvidia-xconfig     and sudo service lighdm start (or restart)   ; if it fails you can 1) purge nvidia* or trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop (if you use unity)
<deweydb_> is there some command to find files that recently had their permissions changed?
<seb1234> i've tried lightdm before -does not work... wait a minute for the first idea
<ioria> seb1234,  after sudo nvidia-xconfig    you should reboot... (or restart lighdm)
<deweydb_> i sort of just blundered a command. i meant to do: find ./ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; within a specific web folder. but instead i did: find / -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \; so folders files being found it root were all getting their permissions changed. i stopped it pretty quickly, and at the time my user was non root, so i didn't effect any root owned files, but i'm not sure if i screwed up permissions on files that i d
<deweydb_> id have access to modify?
<pm5000> bazhang, I installed the modules, "pavucontrol" seems largely pointless and "padevchooser" does not even start. I presume I need to do some additional stuff. Care to guide me through that? (If you have time?)
<bazhang> what about paprefs pm5000
<bazhang> !info paprefs | pm5000
<ubottu> pm5000: paprefs (source: paprefs): PulseAudio Preferences. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1 (vivid), package size 60 kB, installed size 541 kB
<jason_rad> trying to get rc.local to run.. I change execution bits 755 .. still does not run.  Anything else I need to do?
<seb1234> wait, output tells me: using x config file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf"    WARNING: Unable to find Corepointer in x configuration; attempting to add new CorePointer section     WARNING: The CorePointer was not specified explicitely in the layout; using the first mouse device.     WARNING Unable to find CoreKeyboard in X configuration, attempting to add new CoreKeyboard section. WARNING: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitely 
<pm5000> bazhang, already got this installed.
<hexagonSun_> hello, I'm trying to connect through SSH for an university assingment, however, when I run the command our teacher gave us I get: SSH: command not found. I have installed openssh-server, I am on ubuntu 14.04
<seb1234> ...using the first keyboard device.    ---backed up file 'path' as '.original'. New X configuration file written to 'path'
<MonkeyDust> hexagonSun_  is openssh-client installed?
<seb1234> reboot done.. no changes :(
<hexagonSun_> MonkeyDust: I don't think so, I haven't installed myself, how can I install it?
<MonkeyDust> hexagonSun_  in ubuntu: sudo apt install openssh-client
<TJ-> hexagonSun_: 'ssh' or 'SSH' ?
<hexagonSun_> SSH
<TJ-> hexagonSun_: the command name  is lower-case
<MonkeyDust> hexagonSun_  ah, try lower case
<TJ-> hexagonSun_: 99.99% of commands on *nix are lower-case
<hexagonSun_> that was it, now I can enter... I really have to stop listening to this teacher of mine...
<ioria> seb1234,  you can purge nvidia* if you don't have specific issues...
<MonkeyDust> the only uppercase command i know of, is Xephyr
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: and X !
<pm5000> dunno.. Reading about it online seems you can't really achieve this without writing user scripts
<pm5000> anyway, thanks for the help
<seb1234> ioria, lightdm start tells me that it's allready running. restart does not work.
<vbgunz> hello everyone, I'm having an interesting issue. trying to run crontab from any users shell (including root) results in crontab just hanging on enter. how can I fix this?
<TJ-> hexagonSun_: pro-tip: on Debian/Ubuntu there are manual pages for almost every command. you can do "man <name>" to view comprehensive help. E.g. "man ssh"
<seb1234> ioria, i will use purge, but I hopefully wont miss any personal data afterwards?
<vbgunz> I think I got it, I think I have to launch it with the -e flag
<ioria> seb1234,  it doesn't affect data, but maybe some applications
<hexagonSun_> TJ-:  thank you
<ioria> seb1234,  and remove xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<ioria> seb1234,  no, backup it...
<Langley> Hello, a bit off topic I know, but can you say if trusty-security and trusty-updates should be enabled in Ubuntu based distros? (elementary os)
<bazhang> !elementary | Langley
<ubottu> Langley: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Langley> Is that a "no"?
<bazhang> we dont know what elementary does, ask them
<mmmm> what is best webmail that may support linux command line?
<HackerII> give mutt a try
<mmmm> mutt is client
<mmmm> not service
<HackerII> ok
<CodeChris> You mean a webmail service that supports command line?
<CodeChris> Without a client?
<Pici> mmmm: mutt with gmail
<CodeChris> ^
<xubuntu_> teste
<mmmm> CodeChris: yes
<mmmm> Pici: gmail is the best then?
<mmmm> text based
<Pici> mmmm: for various definitions of best.
<CodeChris> Not sure that exists, you would need a client that supports command line, such as mutt, and connect to a service
<mmmm> the service sometimes needs javascript
<mmmm> commandline will not support this
<Pici> mmmm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail
<CodeChris> Well, gmail does, but not if you connect with a client, such as mutt
<mmmm> text based webmail service
<TJ-> mmmm: any client that supports IMAPv4 can connect to gmail
<CodeChris> I don't think that exists, not without using a client.
<CodeChris> You're asking for a website that is basically a terminal. But that doesn't exist I don't think. You need to use a client to do that, like mutt
<xubuntu_> oi
<seb1234> ioria, sorry for taking so long. I am still on it, but not used to terminal commands
<Ancelmo> Boa tarde
<Ancelmo> estamos testanto
<xubuntu_> teste de comunicacao.
<mmmm> gmail and famous webmail servies don't seem text base
<mmmm> there may be something more for unix
<ioria> seb1234,  did you run sudo apt-get purge nvidia*      ?
<CodeChris> Yes, use gmail or anyone else you want, with mutt
<seb1234> not yet. but its the next step to do
<ioria> seb1234,  cd /etc/X11 and check for xorg.conf  and sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<seb1234>  did that so far
<ioria> seb1234,  be sure there is no xorg.conf in there
<seb1234> deleted just backups and xorg.conf.dates left. The star after nvidia is important?
<ioria> seb1234,  yes
<seb1234> ioria, deleted the original one. Now just backups and xorg.conf.dates left. The star after nvidia is important?
<ioria> seb1234,  yes
<seb1234> ioria, thx
<seb1234> ioria, done. restart?
<ioria> seb1234,  yes
<ArchNoob> hello, i have a problem. I was downloading yt videos, chatting in irc (all in terminal) and started sudo bleachbit in terminal (it ran and got stuck) i closed it from the terminal and everything got stuck after a while. I forced restart the system and now ranger command wont work on my home folder. Checked and saw a weird folder called " 9IrmvrfQk" it has a space infront. I can
<seb1234> ioria, it's running! but without any addtional graphics, right?
<ioria> seb1234,  now you are using nouveau ... i think check in sudo lshw -c video | grep driver
<ArchNoob> I can't remove it, not even when i log in from other distro (fedora) with root privileges. What can i do please!?
<seb1234> ioria, Konfiguration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ioria> seb1234,  can you paste sudo lshw -c video    on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<seb1234> ioria, I'll try.
<ArchNoob> anyone!? Help..!
<ioria> seb1234,  seems you are using Intel now
<bazhang> patience ArchNoob
<seb1234> ioria, I think it's the onboard graphics, right?
<ioria> seb1234,  yes
<ArchNoob> bazhang: :) okay..
<ioria> seb1234,  then be sure that you don't have any bumblebee packages installed ....
<seb1234> why?
<ioria> seb1234,  deprecated
<seb1234> pasting output
<seb1234> paste.ubuntu.com/12614461/
<broken_packages> Can someone help me out? I receive this message when doing an 'apt-get upgrade' http://i.imgur.com/RoniWzW.png
<ioria> seb1234,  open Additional Driver and see what's in there
<dev_> hi
<k1l_> broken_packages: is it still there after you run a "sudo apt update"?
<h00k> broken_packages: did you do the command it recommends you?
<seb1234> ioria, where to find?
<broken_packages> k1l_:Yes
<ioria> seb1234,  open Dash and type Additional
<ioria> seb1234,  open Dash with SuperKey (Windows key)
<k1l_> broken_packages: this is a 12.04?
<seb1234> so far alright ;)
<seb1234> ioria, no results.
<broken_packages> h00k:Yes, this is what happens: http://i.imgur.com/UEW9ghS.png
<broken_packages> k1l_:yes 12.04LTS
<k1l_> broken_packages: you can use a pastebin to show text. paste.ubuntu.com for example
<ioria> seb1234,  it means that you don't find Additional Driver Gui ?
<broken_packages> k1l_:hard to copy paste because I'm doing so from a weird terminal
<bazhang> use pastebinit then broken_packages
<guest-ctiXJE> hi
<guest-ctiXJE> LOL
<seb1234> ioria, nope. but trying my motherlanguage was a success ;)
<k1l_> broken_packages: ok. it seems it uses the libc6-dev from the precise repo and got the libc6-dev already from the precise-updates repo. can you show a "cat /ect/apt/sources.list"  (you can replace cat with pastebinit after install to get it paste that directly)
<ioria> seb1234,  good ... what's in there ?
<broken_packages> bazhang:thanks, but the machine that I'm having a problem with is currently in recovery mode so I'm copying from Hyper-V connection
<k1l_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libc6-dev   see the difference when clicking on the repos at the top
<seb1234> ioria, 6 different NVIDIA binary drivers - not used. In use: x.org-X-Server: Nouveau
<ioria> seb1234,  ok   can you paste lspci   ?
<broken_packages> k1l_:I'll need a minute to try and get this output to text so I'm not sending one hundred screenshots
<k1l_> broken_packages: if you are already doing it please add "apt-cache policy libc6 libc6-dev"
<seb1234> ioria, lcspi?
<ioria> seb1234,  lspci
<ioria> seb1234,  you can install pastebinit and do    lspci | pastebinit   if you want
<seb1234> paste.ubuntu.com/12614626
<broken_packages> k1l_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/12614641/
<broken_packages> k1l_:sorry I hadn't seen your second request: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12614659/
<ioria> seb1234, your nvidia is GF119M [GeForce GT 520M]  but for using it (and switch between Intel and Nvida) you need to install the a nvidia driver and prime...  unless you prefer to use only intel ...
<k1l_> broken_packages: erm. a "sudo apt-get install libc6-dev" doesnt work?
<ioria> seb1234, ad said is an hybrid system   and you can read some here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics  and here http://askubuntu.com/questions/411439/hybrid-graphics-nvidia-and-onboard-intel
<mmmm> how to change dhcp public ip. dhclient -r does not work or me
<seb1234> ioria, thanks a lot!! thats good to know. But for the moment i am fine with intel. I don't need that much graphic power at the moment.
<ioria> seb1234, ok.... take a look anyway ... is instructive :þ
<k1l_> mmmm: public ip like the ip shown to outside internet?
<mmmm> k1l_: yes
<seb1234> ioria, i will. I did bookmark both pages. Thanks again!
<k1l_> mmmm: you cant.
<ioria> seb1234, you are welcome
<mmmm> k1l_: why?
<k1l_> mmmm: because your ISP does that for you
<mmmm> i want to renew it
<demhlyr> if your isp provides you with a dynamic ip you might be able to change it by restarting your router/modem
<amcsi_work> Is it normal for a deploy with composer to take 15 minutes?
<loa> can somebody explain what is right way for building packages?
<loa> i need recompile package
<k1l_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<loa> is this ok? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/
<loa> k1l_, i need recompile one that exists
<k1l_> !checkinstall too
<k1l_> loa: get the sources per apt-get. then make your changes, then recompile and make your own package
<k1l_> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<broken_packages> k1l_: No, this is what happens if I try to install libc6-dev - http://paste.ubuntu.com/12614847/
<brandon_> broken_packages can you help me?
<broken_packages> brandon_:Maybe, what's up?
<brandon_> im trying to install directx9 redistro using wine but its saying its not supported by the current version of windows. im emulating windows xp...
<brandon_> any ideas sir?
<k1l_> brandon_: best ask in #winehq for wine issues
<brandon_> thank you
<loa> k1l_, but what is right way to replace default packages with my own
<loa> k1l_, i rebuild ffmpeg and libav ones... i need --enable-nvenc configure option
<iamrohit7> how can i set my default lowest clock speed?
<loa> i don't think checkinstall is right way.
<loa> k1l_, this way did not work for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb
<auronandace> loa: why do you need to rebuild them?
<baizon> iamrohit7: gpu? cpu?
<nemo_> sup
<loa> auronandace, i wrote why.
<nemo_> exit
<iamrohit7> baizon: cpu
<auronandace> loa: sorry, i read it but it didn't register. imust be having a slow brain day
<ioria> auronandace, he needs a feature for nvidia, i think
<baizon> !info cpufreq-set | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: Package cpufreq-set does not exist in vivid
<baizon> !info cpufrequtils | iamrohit7
<ubottu> iamrohit7: cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<iamrohit7> baizon: i tried but it didn't work
<baizon> iamrohit7: well, then its not supported by the hardware?
<baizon> iamrohit7: or you have to do it in your bios
<ioria> loa, have you seen this http://clojurehackers.com/p/Brainiarc7/ffmpeg_libnvenc
<loa> ioria, i don't need another one version ffmpeg...
<loa> it is not ubuntu way.
<brandon_> i am so stupid
<brandon_> im so stupid
<brandon_> i am dumb
<auronandace> brandon_: wine already has directx9
<ioria> loa,  if you need to recompile , it wouldn't be anyway 'ubuntu way', i guess
<loa> ioria, nvenc is almosts a year in ffmpeg, and there no any precompiled packages with it.
<ioria> loa,  i see... but maybe there is a reason...
<tonyarkles> Browser: apologies for only being here sporadically
<tonyarkles> Browser: stty ixon?
<tonyarkles> Browser: or crtscts?
<Luke_> Hi
<Luke_> Can i get some help
<k1l_> broken_packages loa sorry was at dinner
<just-now> hi there, is there a way to specify certain configuration details when installing with apt-get install from a ppa?
<asher128> just-now, what do you mean with certain configuration details
<k1l_> just-now: that depends on the package
<k1l_> just-now: if the package launches a interactive installer, yes. as default? no
<just-now> i'm trying to solve a vim library pathing problem that seems to have been created upon install. I have liblua5.2.so on my system, but I don't think vim knows where to look when i install. If I were compiling I would be able to specify the location I believe.
<Guest80246> Hi! I have a question: how can i fix a problem with type language? en - write on russian, ru (russian) - on english
<k1l_> just-now: that sounds like a mess of 3rd party and self compiled packages already
<just-now> haha a bit.
<Guest80246> i'm use ubuntu first time
<geir_> Hi! I need to bind to port 53 but I cant :( Ubuntu says it's in use. Any one know how to fix it?
<geir_> (I am root)
<akik> geir_: probably dnsmasq has that port already open
<geir_> akik: Yes looks like it. Do I need it?
<akik> geir_: not necessarily :)
<akik> but as dnsmasq gets installed by default nowadays it might have some dependency elsewhere
<geir_> I've commented out dns=dnsmasq in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and done service restart network-manager
<roller> hi
<geir_> but still running and bound to the port :(
<roller> where can I upload a pdf file so coworkers can see it?
<akik> geir_: stop dnsmasq and see if something breaks
<geir_> akik: just kill it?
<k1l_> roller: make a samba share if its in the same local network
<roller> no, coworkers are waaaay away
<roller> maybe that was not the most appropiate wordx
<akik> geir_: it looks like networkmanager starts it
<k1l_> roller: than use a filehoster you like. or dropbox or or or. but that is not really a ubuntu issue.
<geir_> akik: I killed the process, looks like everything is fine :) Thanks
<esph> My sister sent me this image of her boot failing (14.04): http://i.imgur.com/kxgZleB.jpg Any ideas? I don't have direct access to the computer.
<roller> thx
<asher128> esph, file system problem?
<asher128> esph, the filesystem needs to be checked with fsck
<asher128> esph, as root, recovery mode
<esph> @asher128 ah, okay. Didn't know that Ubuntu had something like that. Saves me from having her make a recovery USB
<esph> Thanks for the info
<mamba_> Hello
<esph> @asher128 wait, though, wouldn't there be problems running fsck on a mounted drive?
<Paul^^> hello all
<mamba_> I'm brand new to Ubuntu and all of this Opensource is a bit overwhelming!
<Flong> Yo
<Flong> Question for you awesome people!
<Flong> I am setting up Ubuntu server in an encrypted LVM
<Flong> This server will run OpenBox on my Laptop on my slow ssd
<Flong> QEMU will be used as the accelerated VM for clients.
<Flong> Linux clients will be x11 forwarded to the host so they have seamless integration.
<Flong> Sound good?
<Flong> The goal is to be like Qubes but the entire machine can be trashed once it's no longer needed
<Paul^^> I tried to re-install grub on a Efi bios pc but it don't go
<Flong> Paul^^, EFI = No Trust
<Flong> use BIOS
<EriC^^> ^lies
<Paul^^> Flong, : I must change the bios setting ?
<esph> Why trust BIOS?
<Flong> esph, No networking support
<Flong> most EFI / UEFI have the ability to go online on their own thanks to a full blown TCP/IP Stack
<esph> My uefi has that option, but I've disabled it.
<Flong> esph, you can't trust it.
<Flong> The best option is to ensure the UEFI is never loaded into memory.
<Paul^^> I tried much time, with the network disconnect
<Flong> Intel AMT doesn't help.
<esph> You can say that, but I've not seen evidence of UEFI implementations disregarding those settings
<Flong> esph, have you seen evidence of them respecting them?
<daftykins> lets get back onto ubuntu support and stop spreading FUD regarding EFI thanks folks, you're welcome to discuss it over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> i second that motion ^
<daftykins> sadly the tinfoil hats must be removed whilst discussing support in here :)
<Paul^^> ok, excuse me
<EriC^^> Paul^^: can you boot a live usb?
<bazhang> Flong, cut it out
<Flong> bazhang, no.
<Paul^^> EriC^^, : sure , I tried with the classic metod , before mount the /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<Paul^^> after mount other parts of filesystem, the istallation go on without error , but when I re boot start only windows :(
<EriC^^> Paul^^: oh, np, it's probably a stubborn bios, it can be fixed though
<EriC^^> type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<Paul^^>  nc termbin.com 9999 ??? this command connect the output to termbin.com port 9999
<EriC^^> yes, it pastes it there
<Paul^^> I'm from another pc now more old witjout efi, I re-installed windows here too, and with live ubuntu re-install grub
<EriC^^> ok
<dlam> wah anyone know how to get "Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller" to work   ...it always says Ethernet Network disconnected =(
<viju> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 12.04. I am using a month old headphone, suddenly it started giving me issues thought there's something wrong with the hardware. I did a speaker test from settings and everything seems fine but as soon as I switch to youtube or some other audio, it doesn't sound right. Any idea?
<Paul^^> EriC^^, : however there the first partetition is ntfs , after I have debin and ubuntu and a swap partetition, I usa a mb asus P8H61-M
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok
<EriC^^> Paul^^: did you try pressing esc to get a boot options menu when the pc starts?
<daftykins> dlam: 15.04?
<dlam> 14.04 !
<dlam> think i gotta install compat-wireless or something
<daftykins> but you said gigabit wired
<daftykins> dlam: which kernel? those atheros devices aren't well supported yet, so you likely need a newer mainline kernel to try with it.
<dlam> yeah its the wired  (just when i google it)
<dlam> 3.13.0-63-generic
<daftykins> ok, so you can either install the vivid HWE stack or try something newer from the mainline kernels
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Paul^^> EriC^^ : I don't remenber, but start immediatly windows without the grub prompt
<dlam> oooo thank thanks havent tried that yet  daftykins
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, boot a live usb
<CarlenWhite> Quick question,
 * daftykins listens for it
<CarlenWhite> If I want to use XRDP, what is the desktop I need to punch in?
<CarlenWhite> Particularly the Ubuntu desktop.
<steve__> hi
<Paul^^> eric : ok, wait I change pc
<Paul^^> 5 minute
<wakeatnight> hi, after installing fglrx on 15.04 I can't exit openbox anymore. that is I can but it just shows a blank screen
<wakeatnight> any ideas how to fix this?
<AJ_Z0> What kind of a world is it in which I update a binary video driver on years-old OS platform with ancient video card and a rare monitor with no EDID which doesn't even work without a voodoo* config... and it just works?
<steve__> exit
<daftykins> AJ_Z0: doesn't sound like a support question to me :)
<AJ_Z0> wakeatnight: That wasn't meant for you. Just unfortuate timing
<wakeatnight> AJ_Z0: ah :)
<daftykins> wakeatnight: what do you expect, your greeter to show up again?
<wakeatnight> no, my shell
<huscurian> Is pepperflash a better alternative to adobe flash?
<wakeatnight> I don't use login managers
<AJ_Z0> wakeatnight: Sounds like a VTY switching issue. How are you starting openbox?
<wakeatnight> huscurian: i think its the developed one
<johelish> Hey! Ive had big problems with my boot partition and i read that I could boot with a live cd and use gparted to repartition my boot sector but I can\t!
<huscurian> wakeatnight: pepperflash?
<wakeatnight> via xinitrc: exec openbox-session
<wakeatnight> huscurian: "pepper" in chrome is the one being developed on I think
<huscurian> Ah, then what's the alternative for Firefox?
<wakeatnight> the regular flashplayer
<wakeatnight> but don't quote me on this
<daftykins> wakeatnight: ah, pretty common for fglrx to trash TTYs
<wakeatnight> I try to avoid flash :/
<wakeatnight> daftykins: ah how so?
<daftykins> because AMD drivers suck
<AJ_Z0> wakeatnight: So you should go back to a long prompt on the VTY from which you ran xinit (or startx), but if not, then try switching to it with ctrl-alt-F1 (or whichever)
<daftykins> huscurian: pepperflash is the choice for chrome or chromium, you won't get flash in firefox.
<daftykins> pepperflash wrappers exist, but i don't know anything about how well they work
<wakeatnight> AJ_Z0: but it is reading input (even though I can't see it)
<AJ_Z0> I don't know the current state of fglrx and whatever the AMD driver in Xorgh is called these days, but fglrx has a poor history and you might be better off not using it
<wakeatnight> I can press uparrow and enter
<wakeatnight> to startx again
<wakeatnight> ^
<CarlenWhite> XRDP does not like Ubuntu desktop.
<AJ_Z0> wakeatnight: That's better than it could be. Does switching VTYs fix this?
<wakeatnight> AJ_Z0: I have this problem with radeon: ever so often the screen colours all turn pink, 1000x saturated :/
<wakeatnight> and I have to restart it to fix
<wakeatnight> I will try later
<wakeatnight> but I could also use radeon, just if this issue goes away
<wakeatnight> (and if I get tear-free)
<wakeatnight> is that asking too much from open source amd driver?
<daftykins> yes
<AJ_Z0> Yes, it is too much to ask AMD to work on a decent driver or support free software
<daftykins> i was under the impression tearfree was intel only
<wakeatnight> amd too
<daftykins> actually i believe AMD are pushing one of their own drivers, other than radeon and fglrx
<huscurian> what about pipelight?
<huscurian> Would that be a good alternative to flash?
<wakeatnight> why do you need flash so badly?
<huscurian> hulu.com requires flash so I can't play any videos on here.
<wakeatnight> ah
<wakeatnight> and you don't want to use chrome (just for that)
<AJ_Z0> Note that I'm going on historical recollections, not the current state of AMD graphics on approximately every platform.
<wakeatnight> would work the best I guess
<wakeatnight> ?
<tgm4883> pipelight isn't an alternative to flash
<huscurian> Chrome can't be used on Ubuntu?
<daftykins> huscurian: +1 to tgm4883 - not even the same thing. as i said, pepperflash wrappers - or use pepperflash with chromium.
<daftykins> sure it can
<daftykins> chromium, the open source base, is one package install away
<daftykins> apt-get install chromium-browser
<ioria> CarlenWhite, you cannot connect , or the Unity Desktop is wrong  ?
<huscurian> OK
<huscurian> brb
<AJ_Z0> Chrom(ium) with pepperflash "works" (including hulu.com last time I used it)
<CarlenWhite> Echoed $DESKTOP_SESSION and it gave 'ubuntu'
<huscurian> thanks guys
<javascript> hello
<javascript> I am javascript devoloper
<wakeatnight> daftykins: what kind of driver is that?
<Guest26548> your have questions?
<CarlenWhite> So I threw that in and it just gave a grey screen.
<daftykins> wakeatnight: what? i have no info on it.
<wakeatnight> oh
<daftykins> CarlenWhite: if you're talking about session names, you should be after 'unity' no?
<daftykins> wakeatnight: what card is it anyway?
<MonkeyDust> unity is in fact gnome, as it is a compiz plugin
<daftykins> i don't think that changes the session name ;)
<Redial2416> I have a question.  Running 14.04 64, will run perfectly for up to 18 hours, then locks up.  My runtime clock just stops, keyboard won't respond, mouse will move.  Only recourse is hard reboot.
<eelstrebor> interesting, i can't get my new nick registered - according to my logs, my mail system rejected the e-mail from freenode because of a reverse lookup failure
<k1l_> eelstrebor: talk to #freenode about that
<pablo-> hello
<k1l_> Redial2416: see the old logs in /var/log/ whats happening
<Redial2416> I will check
<daftykins> Redial2416: memtest and new CMOS battery
<daftykins> :>
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  i mean .... you are connecting from a Windows machine , right ? with Remote Desktop
<tiblock> Hi. I have system with Celeron 1.0 GHz and AGP 64mb video card. Will ubuntu 14 run there or hardware is not supported at all?
<pablo-> I'm from live cd , I'm using irssi , xchat don't go with apt-get install xchat
<CarlenWhite> Yep.
<MonkeyDust> tiblock  try it with a live dvd or usb
<k1l_> tiblock: try Lubuntu. others might not run well
<EriC^^> pablo-: you were Paul^^ ?
<Paul^^> yes excuse me
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  and you installed xrdp on the Ubuntu server machine ....
<tiblock> MonkeyDust, k1l_, okay, thank you
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<daftykins> tiblock: i wouldn't waste my time, anything single core simply will not cut it today.
<tiblock> daftykins, but person that owns it don't have money for anything else and WinXP is super slow
<CarlenWhite> ioria: Yes...?
<salih666> hi
<Chaser> !requirements | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<CarlenWhite> I'm able to connect to the server with XFCE4, but that's not the ideal situation I want to be in.
<daftykins> tiblock: so they'll have to save up and buy something, it's simply game over - i wouldn't give that to my worst enemy
<auronandace> tiblock: you may run into a problem with PAE if your processor is too old
<daftykins> auronandace: good point, i think lubuntu is meant to be ok in that regard though
<tiblock> auronandace, will it be because ubuntu or linux kernel in general?
<daftykins> but even lubuntu won't run on that heap
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  you can try this and then restart xrdp : echo "gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d" > .xsession    and sudo /etc/init.d/xrdp restart
<tiblock> auronandace, i mean will other linux bases OSes work or not any linux at all if there is no PAE?
<Paul^^> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/tphK4QLE
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, you're using msdos ( bios ) not uefi
<auronandace> tiblock: ubuntu has enabled PAE by default in the kernel for a few years now, you'll need to use a kernel with PAE not enabled to boot
<daftykins> tiblock: what RAM does that thing have?
<esph> @tiblock Lubuntu is your best bet for an Ubuntu distro. There are other distros that might work better though; some are specifically aimed at being lightweight or running on older hardware.
<EriC^^> Paul^^: do you have csm legacy enabled?
<tiblock> auronandace, ah, okay, thank you. Will try live cd now
<huscurian> I installed pepperflash via Software Center.  I tried Hulu.  It played back the video but cut short.  Error 3336.
<huscurian> is there a sudo command I have to do to make pepperflash work with Chromium?
<tiblock> daftykins, 256mb
<daftykins> tiblock: ok that's not even going to boot most likely, that really is totally beyond the time of usefulness - promising that person anything is a mistake
<auronandace> tiblock: ouch, you are going to struggle with that much ram
<daftykins> huscurian: no, proprietary chrome might be better
<Paul^^> EriC^^: sorry I don't know what is this stuff
<tgm4883> auronandace: why do you always run to that without any evidence whether his CPU supports PAE or not?
<Paul^^> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/6pVVUGaD
<EriC^^> Paul^^: in the bios, there should be a csm legacy option, to choose legacy instead of uefi
<daftykins> tgm4883: it's obvious it doesn't since it's an AGP era celeron
<auronandace> tgm4883: i used the word may
<huscurian> OK
<Paul^^> EriC^^: I must choose csm ?
<Redial2416> So I looked at the old logs, appears to be graphics related, last entries are to do with ATI Radeon
<tgm4883> auronandace: ah ok, so any time a system won't boot that's going to be your response.....
<daftykins> Redial2416: can you pastebin that file?
<EriC^^> Paul^^: yes, choose csm legacy or legacy
<Redial2416> Yes, one moment
<auronandace> tgm4883: considering the age of the machine in question it is very likely correct, it won't be my stock response
<EriC^^> Paul^^: wait a sec
<Paul^^> EriC^^: I must reboot and look inside the bios
<sooli> Hi all
<EriC^^> Paul^^: hold on
<sooli> I'm thinking moving from OSX to ubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> Paul^^: i think it's already set, cause you said windows was booting automatically, right?
<Redial2416> Just to make sure, you want me to drop it in here?
<sooli> I'm thinking about moving from OSX to ubuntu 15.04
<akik> pae is used when you have lots of memory. what does this have to do with a machine with 256 megs ram?
<BluesKaj> sooli, yes we saw that the firstr time
<sooli> I need a computer only for coding (ruby / javascript)
<Paul^^> Eric: yes, only windows
<sooli> BluesKaj: sorry, I thought I was able to modify my sentence
<Paul^^> I don't see the grub prompt
<daftykins> akik: completely irrelevant interpretation of what PAE kernels are :)
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<k1l_> akik: its needed since the kernel depends on it now. its standard on nearly all actuayl hardware.
<CarlenWhite> ioria: Tried that session. Same error."
<akik> pae is physical address extensions
<CarlenWhite> Also sorry for that pause, was waiting for something to finish.
<Redial2416> daftykins, you don't really want me to drop that log file here, how to get it to you?
<daftykins> Redial2416: paste.ubuntu.com
<Paul^^> EriC^^: you mean this procedure : http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<daftykins> Redial2416: you can also install 'pastebinit' and run 'pastebinit file'
<sooli> I didn't use a linux/GNU system as Desktop for a while ... But it looks good and finaly my OSX is so slow :)
<akik> are you saying that since the pae kernel expects a lot of ram, it won't boot on 256 megs ram?
<k1l_> akik: no. it has nothing to do with ram
<EriC^^> Paul^^: yeah
<daftykins> akik: current kernels _require_ PAE support of the CPU, if the CPU doesn't support it, nothing will boot.
<tgm4883> akik: you need a CPU that supports PAE it in order to boot a kernel that has PAE enabled
<Redial2416> Done
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  which error ?
<EriC^^> Paul^^: still though, let's try it
<daftykins> Redial2416: you should have a link to paste here now, with a number after .com/
<Redial2416> One moment
<CarlenWhite> No error. Just a grey screen.
<Paul^^> Eric: I used that on others pc without eif and all go
<EriC^^> Paul^^: yes, your install isn't in uefi mode though, it's in legacy mode
<EriC^^> and windows is in legacy mode too
<Redial2416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12616121/
<SCHAAP137> i like legacy mode
<daftykins> Redial2416: hmm looks ok to me
<akik> wikipedia says pae was introduced in pentium pro. does it mean that every processor after pentium pro has the functionality?
<EriC^^> Paul^^: did you run sudo mount ... ?
<daftykins> akik: no.
<quants> Hi guys, I need anti virus and anti spyware on my system, I deal with a lot of data and need the extra protection
<Paul^^> EriC^^: root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda
<Paul^^> Installation finished. No error reported.
<daftykins> akik: would you mind taking this topic to ##hardware perhaps? it doesn't really bear relevance to this channel
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  should work with unity-2d...
<Redial2416> No rhyme or reason to it.  Just all of a sudden locks up.
<shamsky> join #russian
<daftykins> Redial2416: i'd definitely get a memtest on the go
<Paul^^> sda5 the usually procedure
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, type update-grub
<Redial2416> I hate to utter the words, never had the prob on Win7
<Paul^^> I have 2 partetition here ext4 , ubuntu & debian
<TJ-> Redial2416: do you have the most recent kern.log ?
<EriC^^> ah i see
<k1l_> akik: PAE is standard since 1995. (that is 20 years ago!). some intel M (Banias family) just dont announce the pae flag but can be foreced to boot pae.
<daftykins> Redial2416: and you use both regularly?
<Redial2416> Bear with me, noob, I will look
<ioria> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.3.2+15.04.20150420-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 130 kB
<ioria> no
<TJ-> Redial2416: is the 18 hours an accurate timing, and always very close to that? Is it the same time each day? Is the PC being used when it freezes? If so, is the same combination of applications running?
<CarlenWhite> ioria that just straight up fails.
<Paul^^> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/1aA0Xs1q
<k1l_> akik: the reason behin PAE is that only with activated PAE nx-bit can be used etc.
<Paul^^> before have tried this 2 times but it don't go
<CarlenWhite> ioria: http://puu.sh/ksFEI.png
<k1l_> akik: so dont get caught by the "more than 4gb ram" myth
<Redial2416> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12616242/
<SET001> how can I send output of multiple commands in single console and then to be able to kill all that commands with single ctrl+c or something
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
 * huscurian is away
<Paul^^> the usually command to re-install grub ; uefi bios of s...
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  what client is that ?
<SET001> running commands with & can share console but then I have to kill them manually
<Redial2416> Yes, I can dual boot, trying to get more used to Ubuntu and throw the Win disks on the fire pile
<CarlenWhite> The client I'm using to connect? Windows Remote Desktop.
<CarlenWhite> That's the window from XRDP.
<Paul^^> EriC^^: : Installation finished. No error reported.
<ioria> sure...
<EriC^^> Paul^^: ok, type exit and try rebooting
<Paul^^> ok, in god we trust :)
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  i'm afraid you cannot use unity....
<CarlenWhite> Oh well.
<SET001> guys... *(
<CarlenWhite> XFCE4 will be something I'll bear with.
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  until 12.04 you could have used unity-2d...
<Redial2416> Never the same time period, usually my ram load is around 16-18%, I have noticed that the crash happens if over 25-33%, may be just coincidence.
<auronandace> ioria: they dropped that quite a while back didn't they? it used metacity instead of compiz
<ioria> CarlenWhite,  iy you really needs unity, you can install Lubuntu, the unity-2d and use xrdp with unity
<ioria> auronandace, think so....
<MonkeyDust> i loved metacity for ssh -Y connections
<TJ-> Redial2416: I think you're killing the system with the full logging being done by UFW! Change that to minimal logging
<Redial2416> I will be happy to, instructions please?
<EriC^^> Paul^^: any luck?
<Redial2416> Or a link to them
<Paul^^> EriC^^, : thank you very much, maybe I was a dumb ... I knew perfectly how re-install grub , maybe I made any error before
<EriC^^> Paul^^: great, np
<Jordan_U> Paul^^: And just to confirm, can you still boot Windows without issue?
<quants> What's the best antivirus I can get for Ubuntu
<TJ-> Redial2416: could be the GPU overheating: "[ 6997.432035] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (waiting for 0x0000000000000008 last fence id 0x0000000000000002 on ring 5)"
<auronandace> !av | quants
<ubottu> quants: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Paul^^> Jordan_U, : I must try to boot windows
<Paul^^> another reboot ... ?
<MonkeyDust> !find metacity
<ubottu> Found: libmetacity-dev, libmetacity-private2, metacity, metacity-common, metacity-dbg
<Paul^^> !find boot
<ubottu> Found: debootstrap, efibootmgr, gfxboot, gfxboot-dbg, gfxboot-dev, gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, grub, kpartx-boot, multiboot-doc, multipath-tools-boot (and 68 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boot&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<bipul> What is wrong here  bzr dh-make hello-2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz  bzr: ERROR: command 'dh-make' requires argument TARBALL
<Redial2416> I will search for the minimal logging and try that.
<Redial2416> Thanks to all that helped
<TJ-> Redial2416: UFW Logging: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW#Logging
<k1l_> quants: the biggest security issue is the user not running the updates to get the security fixes that ubuntu ships and installing 3rd party stuff.
<Jordan_U> Paul^^: I think it's a good idea to reboot and test booting Windows, yes.
<Paul^^> ok, I have debin too here , however this uefi bios are a dirty thing from M$ ...
<Paul^^> bye bye and thanks , reboot
<daftykins> ugh i do not appreciate those silly statements
<MonkeyDust> people still think UEFI is a product from MS
<daftykins> indeed
<EriC^^> uefi is satan in code form
<TJ-> UEFI is the best thing since sliced brown bread!
<EriC^^> if you run the right algorithm on it, you get 666 O.o
<EriC^^> :D
<MonkeyDust> and the Evil One appears
<esph> Ultimate Evil From Illuminati
<esph> I cracked the code, people
<EriC^^> lol
<TJ-> I guess most folks are too young to remember all the terrible bugs in BIOS systems
<MonkeyDust> and we use WUBI to fight the Evil One
<auronandace> TJ-: isn't it true though that most manufacturers do a very poor job of implementing uefi so that various linux distros need workarounds to get around buggy implementations
<auronandace> kinda defeats the point in having a standard if nobody is going to implement it properly
<TJ-> auronandace: actually no... because they mostly use pre-packaged UEFI packages from Phoenix or AMI/Award, and those companies base the code on the Intel Open Source EDK 2 (EFI Development Kit v2). The problems stems from inexperienced/unqualified software engineers at the manufacturers tinkering with the package defualts, and adding 'value-add features' which are often buggy - such as boot menu management
<auronandace> TJ-: ahh, thanks for the info
<TJ-> auronandace: UEFI is based on the concepted of loadable modules, rather like the Linux kernel. The common core modules are built into the firmware, but you can load additional hardware drivers at boot-time using the EFI shell. Unfortunately, many manufacturers remove the shell - it is *very* powerful, like working in BASH
<ioria> Paul^^ is missing in action ...
<auronandace> good timing
<ioria> no...
<TJ-> auronandace: I always install the EDK2 shellx64.efi in the ESP as "/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI" as a fall-back for problems. (that's the Simple Media Boot Path used on removable media)
<Paul^^> EriC^^: ok, thanks, I'm from debian now, tested win7 all ok, but....win is slow and heavy ;-)
<EriC^^> Paul^^: great :)
<Paul^^> and full of backdoors and spyware, etc... as 0-day flash etc...
<Jordan_U> Paul^^: This channel is for Ubuntu support, not anti Microsoft rants. Please keep to support related discussion in the future.
<auronandace> !yay | Paul^^
<ubottu> Paul^^: Glad you made it! :-)
<TJ-> auronandace: for the shell binary, see https://github.com/tianocore/edk2-ShellBinPkg/tree/master/UefiShell/X64
<Paul^^> Here in italy was a trial of hacking team, a society specializated to make backdoor for all OS & smartphone :-(
<daftykins> Paul^^: that's not on topic for this channel
<auronandace> Paul^^: all your ubuntu issues sorted out now?
 * woodruffw test
<auronandace> !test | woodruffw
<ProbabilityMoon> my screen turns off when I watch full screen videos (e.g. youtube), is there a way to prevent it without disabling "turn screen off when inactive"?
<woodruffw> oops, sorry
<ProbabilityMoon> I run a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04, watching videos in Chrome
<EriC^^> ProbabilityMoon: i dont think so, you can maybe use a cronjob or something to check if flash is being used and use gsettings to turn it on or off
<ProbabilityMoon> hmm ok
<ProbabilityMoon> haven't used Ubuntu in a while, but I remember 12.04 not showing this behavior
<ProbabilityMoon> it didn't go to sleep when watching full screen videos
<ProbabilityMoon> I wonder what changed
<ProbabilityMoon> anyway, thanks
<daftykins> i'm a bit shocked at that, i thought it was just a failing of xubuntu to go to power save during full screen video
<auronandace> perhaps that's an issue with flash in particular
<ProbabilityMoon> could be
<BadDream> i have the same issue ProbabilityMoon....
<BadDream> in xubuntu 14.04
<ProbabilityMoon> some people recommend installing Caffeine, but I hate installing third party apps to fix issue that shouldn't be there
<ProbabilityMoon> I suppose I have no choice :)
<daftykins> ProbabilityMoon: welcome to FOSS land
<ubottu> woodruffw: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<woodruffw> that took ubottu long enough
<ProbabilityMoon> daftykins: lol no, the FOSS solution would be: code your own solution
<ProbabilityMoon> like EriC^^ recommended
<daftykins> ;)
<ProbabilityMoon> but I'm too lazy for that
<daftykins> i kind of want to test that really happens on a standard unity desktop now
<WUBI> HOW DO I TURN OFF CAPSLOCK?`
<ioria> !info xautolock
<ubottu> xautolock (source: xautolock): Program launcher for idle X sessions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2-4 (vivid), package size 24 kB, installed size 76 kB
<auronandace> WUBI: silly question: have you tried pressing the caps lock button on your keyboard?
<ProbabilityMoon> well it happens on a fresh Ubuntu install with nouveau display driver, playing flash videos in Chrome, so yeah...
<Guest14224> ALT + F4
<Guest14224> :/
<ProbabilityMoon> I tried installing the proprietary Nvidia drivers, but they borked my computer, wouldn't start the graphic login
<WUBI> thanks, it worked
<ProbabilityMoon> had to ssh into the box from my laptop and remove them manually :)
<EriC^^> ProbabilityMoon: i've come to learn that ubuntu/linux is like building legos of some sort, you can't really expect anything to be any way it "should" from the get go, but you're sure to find a program that already does it that you can add
<daftykins> WUBI: i hope you're not actually using wubi :(
<bongor> I'm having trouble installing grub to an external usb ssd
<bprompt> ProbabilityMoon:    if the video is playing in the browser, in this case a flash video, it has no access to disable the screensaver or timeout from the system, so even in 12.04 I'd think it never did it either, though you think it did, since the browser has no access to that part of the system anyway, much less the flash component or any embedded video api, you could from a player, like Kaffeine, or just use smplayer
<ioria> ProbabilityMoon, give a look at xautolock. ... not sure but can be useful
<bprompt> ProbabilityMoon:   since those player apps installation include access to such system resources and can do the timeout disabling
<wileee> bongor, What is the end use?
<bongor> To run ubuntu from the ssd with any computer I need it to
<wileee> bongor, Is it a msdos rather than gpt setup, the external?
<ProbabilityMoon> bprompt: I don't expect it to disable the screensaver, that would be intrusive, just to signal activity, like any other app does
<ProbabilityMoon> flash runs as a browser addon, which is essentially run as a separate process, I think
<ProbabilityMoon> ioria: thanks will take a look
<ioria> ProbabilityMoon, you can use xscreensaver
<wileee> bongor, When you installed or install to a disk or whatever you use the something else option and point grub to where you want.
<bongor> wileee: what do you mean? it's only ubuntu
<bongor> I've installed it a long time ago, i tried to reinstall it manually
<bongor> I installed ubuntu a long time ago, grub I tried just now
<wileee> bongor, I'm assuming to the mbr, not a big deal, you can mount from a live and install or chroot in, are you familiar with either?
<wileee> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<auronandace> bongor: when you install ubuntu you install grub at the same time, the installer lets you choose where to put it. why would you do them separately?
<bongor> auronandace: because it was a long time ago and I installed grub in a different HDD
<bongor> I used the external SSD with this computer all the time
<bongor> Now I want to use it in a different computer
<bongor> So I'm trying to install grub on the SSD itself
<bprompt> ProbabilityMoon:     hmmm video playback doesn't do activity signaling, not even from a player app either, reason why video players provide their own "disable screen timeout" option in their settings, if you were to run it in smplayer o kaffeine or vlc and you do not disable it from there, you'd get the timeout kicking in anyway
<WUBI> wubi works good for me
<wileee> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<daftykins> WUBI: ok, well as long as you know it's not supported and can cause lots of issues :)
<ProbabilityMoon> bprompt: got it, thanks
<holms> anyway knows how to launch cron/crontab/crond on ubuntu? trying this in docker... cron -e doesn't work, says illegal option, cron -f works but doesn't do anything, crond is absent, crontab is absent too
<Paul^^> in ubuntu 12.04 LTS italian localization I noted 2 little bug : 1- it's about the classic GNU help system 2- another is about irssi configuration
<wileee> bongor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<auronandace> Paul^^: you could report them on launchpad
<Jordan_U> !bug | Paul^^
<ubottu> Paul^^: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<auronandace> !launchpad | Paul^^
<ubottu> Paul^^: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Paul^^> !bug
<auronandace> Jordan_U: would localisation fixes be considered ubuntu bugs or would they be forwarded upstream?
<wileee> bongor, Changing computers you may run into graphic issues at times, but can be dealt with, you probably know this. You just need grub in the mbr of the ssd if all else is on it.
<Paul^^> the info classic help from GNU don't exist ( don't exist node ) ; and irssi don't support $0 $1 etc... in the internal scripting language ; debian haven't this problem
<esph> My sister's laptop fails to boot, and the "recovery mode" kernels also fail to boot, with these errors: http://imgur.com/a/OsiTA Any ideas? I don't have direct access to the computer.
<Jordan_U> auronandace: Like any other bug, they would be considered Ubuntu bugs and hopefully the fix (and possibly the bug report itself) would be upstreamed.
<daftykins> esph: looks like impending disk failure, i don't think you can do anything useful remotely (other than boot a live session) if any of the data on there is important to her
<Jordan_U> esph: Does your sister have backups of all of her important data?
<esph> So it really is disk failure?
<bongor> wileee: yep, but it doesn't work for some reason
<bprompt> esph:     can you/she go back to the recovery screen/menu and pick "root shell" from the menu, and run an "fsck" on the system?    looks like the hdd is going south though
<wileee> bongor, Have you gone as far as a chroot?
<daftykins> esph: looks pretty bad yeah.
<esph> ugh, that's bad
<daftykins> bprompt: i think that's unwise because it looks like it's going to just murder the data more
<esph> @bprompt like I said, that is the recovery kernel failing to boot
<daftykins> esph: can you instruct to use another system to prepare some live media to boot?
<daftykins> esph: a quick command from a live session could confirm the hard disk's status
<wileee> bongor, If it boots from the computer now you can put it's grub in it's mbr from the running desktop.
<bprompt> daftykins:    just wondering the level of cluster error, if fixable, there's a tiny percentage in which could help a bit, is all
<daftykins> bprompt: mm maybe, probably worth checking for bad sector state first off though, as if it's too widespread an fsck could murder a lot more :)
<bprompt> esph:    right... but yeah, if she has a liveusb or livecd bootable *nix,  it'd a great idea to use that, and mount the hdd from there, and move her important data while she can
<esph> @daftykins I was hoping to avoid that, since she doesn't have any USBs that aren't currently in use. I guess I could get her to go buy one...
<TJ-> esph: your screenshot only shows logical file-system errors, no actual I/O errors. If that is the entire issue then an fsck -f should fix it
<daftykins> but if sector remaps were going on at the firmware level you wouldn't see any?
<TJ-> esph: further, the screen shot only shows a problem with a single block (4294967295) which if that is the only one reported, is even better news
<daftykins> or might not o0
<Jordan_U> daftykins: You'd still see IO errors for reads.
<TJ-> daftykins: reallocation can only occur if the data in the 'bad' physical sector can still be read and passes the ECC check
<esph> TJ-: see, that's what I thought. I only ever saw the one block in the errors
<Jordan_U> esph: Does your sister have backups of all of her important data?
<esph> TJ-: any idea how to get to be able to run fsck though? It would be kinda a pain to have her make a liveusb at this point, since she'd have to first go buy one, and then figure out how to make it on OS X.
<TJ-> esph: I'd prefer booting from a Live ISO and running smartctl to check the drive health before doing an fsck, but its a close call whether to just go for the fsck!
<daftykins> hmm guess i'm remembering logs badly
<TJ-> esph: No, you need to boot from a stable device/file-system to do it
<esph> Alright, just making sure
<bprompt> esph:    well, to be fair, daftykins has a good case, the error messages look mostly like inode OS allocation errors, mostly software, not i/o hardware per se, BUT running an fsck -f;   may modify things that may be salvageable now and not much available after the fsck
<daftykins> it's always handy just to see how affected the HDD is before going too far
<TJ-> daftykins: When there are I/O errors reported to the kernel 1 of 2 situations has occured: 1) no reallocation can be done because repeated read attempts of the failing sector don't match the sector's ECC or 2) there are no more spare sectors to reallocate to
<esph> bprompt: I'll keep that in  mind, thanks
<Jordan_U> esph: It's an important question that changes how you should approach this problem, so please answer it. Does your sister have backups of all of her important data from this drive?
<esph> Jordan_U: I think not
<esph> Though some of it is backed up
<daftykins> ooh dear, another one of lifes lessons learnt the hard way then!
<esph> Probably some yes some not
<daftykins> (might get lucky though)
<TJ-> esph: does the PC have any other operating systems on it?
<esph> No
<daftykins> TJ-: i was aware of the mechanics, just not of what shows up in logs on a Linux machine particularly for each event :)
<TJ-> daftykins: OK :) sometimes we don't see reallocation events; some drives don't inform the OS, unfortunately
<daftykins> that's why it's all about the SMART data table \o/
<Jordan_U> esph: You should figure out how important the data that isn't backed up is to her. If it's very important then this may warrant you or someone else taking a trip in person to make sure that what's still accessible is salvaged as well as possible.
<Jordan_U> esph: If it's not terribly important, then you can keep plugging along remotely.
<esph> Jordan_U: so you're of the mind that it's a more serious problem? People seem to have different ideas about how bad the problem is. (I'm not calling anyone out here, just curious)
<TJ-> esph: Have you asked your sister what happened immediately before this occurred? Was it from a cold boot where the PC had been switched off a while? If so, did it do a clean shutdown last time? Or maybe the PC spontaneously crashed and rebooted?
<esph> Jordan_U: of course "safety first" is sensible, if that's what you're saying
<TJ-> esph: it's a serious problem there is vital data with no backup, regardless of having a good, or bad, disk
<auronandace> esph: if she has important work on it then it would be a plus if it is stored on dropbox or google drive or something similar
<esph> TJ-: I know that, but it's difficult to convince people to be responsible with their data, unfortunately. Like I said, I know at least some of her stuff is backed  up.
<auronandace> esph: online storage like that is good for backup
<TJ-> esph: Ask her how she'd cope if the PC was stolen - I find that the best wake-up call
<Jordan_U> esph: That's sort of what I'm saying. Put another way, if her only copy of her wedding photos are on this drive then you should pay a company to do professional data recovery on the drive just to be safe. If she'll be out her most recent additions to her stash of cute cat videos then you should just walk her through re-installing Ubuntu over the phone. If you don't know how important the data she would lose is, you ...
<Jordan_U> ... should try to figure that out.
<esph> Jordan_U: gotcha
<bprompt> esph:     the error messages show mostly software errors, not I/O hardware errors as TJ-  pointed out, BUT, often times errors on hardware are just inherited from hardware errors, it just happens that the software errors surface before if any hardware issues exist, or becomes exacerbated
<TJ-> bprompt: if the underlying cause was a hardware error, we'd probably see it on previous kern.log entries, if we could get to them :)
<bprompt> TJ-:    yeap, better to have data backed up by then though =)
<TJ-> Another great argument for a separate /var/ :)
<TJ-> bprompt: agreed, but analysis is always better with data about what happened, rather than guessing after the fact
<bprompt> esph:    anyhow, I mean, errors on software are inherited from hardware issues, so.. . either way, data can get corrupted and it does often times, so..... is not light issue :)
<esph> TJ-: as for what happened before: The computer failed to suspend (screen just went gray/black, backlight still on), so my sister left it for a while and then turned it off and on, and it didn't boot.
<TJ-> esph: OK, that makes me think the problem is just that the in-memory metadata block cache wasn't flushed to disk before the power went off
<esph> TJ-: when I say a while, I mean overnight. Don't know if that makes a difference.
<TJ-> esph: or, the disk was in the process of writing as power disappeared, resulting in an incomplete write
<tiblock> if somebody is curious, loaded into live CD ubuntu 9.04 on celeron 1.0 GHz, 256mb ram, works very well
<esph> tiblock: Lubuntu?
<daftykins> tiblock: 9.04 is long since EOL though, that would be unsafe online
<tiblock> esph, ubuntu
<tiblock> daftykins, not a problem since netwrok card is not working for some reason :P
<bprompt> tiblock:     1.0ghz should run it smooth, sure
<auronandace> tiblock: did you end up trying a recent release, i'd be curious if you hit the PAE issue
<tgm4883> auronandace: probably not, since his CPU supports PAE
<tiblock> auronandace, i don't have CD disk writer in house, i will try network boot to install 14.04 so googling how to do that ATM
<jackia> Hi everybody
<bprompt> allo
<auronandace> tgm4883: he said it was a celeron, my t40 had a celeron and that had an issue with booting from PAE
<jackia> I want to install julia from here, but I dont know what should I do
<TJ-> "forcepae"
<k1l_> jackia: sudp apt-get install julia"
<tgm4883> auronandace: ah, well. Since your celeron had an issue with it, then there's no reason to get any more info from him. I mean, 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' or 'lscpu' is obviously too much for that little CPU to handle
<k1l_> jackia: sorry typo: "sudo apt-get install julia"
<auronandace> tgm4883: i'm sorry my experienceis not enough to render adequate technical support, thank you for educating me
<jackia> K1l_ thanks very much
<tgm4883> auronandace: I'm just pointing out (in a rather pointed way since you didn't like my response earlier), that if you want to assist people in here, you should do a bit more legwork rather than just assume all booting issues on older hardware are due to PAE issues.
<auronandace> tgm4883: noted
<tiblock> I'm curious, what is faster, swap on 40gb HDD or mount swap over 100mbps network to somewhere
<daftykins> the HDD
<tgm4883> daftykins: +1
<daftykins> though i almost typed "more RAM" first
<tiblock> will install HDD benchmark and test speed
<tgm4883> tiblock: but as others have pointed out earlier, performance on that is going to be  terrible
<Jaglor> Only way the network could possibly be faster would be HUGE read/write edge cases and even then...
<tiblock> tgm4883, i don't think it will be more bad than WinXP
<TJ-> tiblock: local hard drive, even IDE interfaces can shift 10s of Megabytes of data per second, although for random read/writes the network might be faster and lower latency
<n_blownapart> anyone ever have trouble installing vagrant on a late ubuntu system? I forget the distro number.
<TJ-> 40GB HDD implies an older IDE interface, possibly UDMA66/100
<Jaglor> your "somewhere" better be close, have no network collisions and zero system contention
 * tgm4883 wonders what performs better, tiblock's machine or ubuntu on a rpi2
<TJ-> tgm4883: we cn ask for the BogoMIPS :)
<tiblock> tgm4883, i have RPi2, it is muuuuch faster than WinXP on that machine
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> tiblock: what are you wanting to use this machine for anyway?
<tiblock> tgm4883, person that owns this PC needs skype and photos
<auronandace> tiblock: the skype in the ubuntu repos is 4.3, a bit old but it works
<tgm4883> tiblock: *IF* you can find more ram for that and it supports more RAM you should have them buy more. But it's likely going to be cost prohibitive
<TJ-> heads-up: 180Gbps DDoS from compromised Linux servers (check your logs!): https://www.stateoftheinternet.com/resources-web-security-threat-advisories-2015-xor-ddos-attacks-linux-botnet-malware-removal-ddos-mitigation-yara-snort.html
<tiblock> clicked "start" in WinXP, it took 23 seconds to open, yay
<herrkin> hello community
<tiblock> and opening network interfaces was about 5 minutes
<herrkin> I have a doubt about partitions
<herrkin> my machine is an hp with efi
<TJ-> herrkin: what doubt?
<herrkin> I have installed ubuntu in it
<herrkin> I realized I have more than 7 phisical partitions
<TJ-> !enter | herrkin
<herrkin> my swap doesnt mount
<TJ-> !punctuation | herrkin
<EriC^^> TJ-: ubottu is drunk tonight
<TJ-> oh well! herrkin please write the issue on one line rather than using Enter key for punctuation, thanks :)
<TJ-> EriC^^: So I am, it seems! :D
<EriC^^> :D
 * TJ- makes a strong coffee
 * genii sneaks some
<auronandace> herrkin: msdos partitioned drives allows 4 primary partitions, gpt partitioned drives allows more than 4
<n_blownapart> still working on vagrant problem above. I get errors on the install.
<herrkin> ok, on gparted there are 8 partitions. my machine came with 4 partitions already, I had to install ubuntu so i split the windows one redimentioned so I have some space for ubuntu and there it is. I have then one ext4 for / and a swap partition
<EriC^^> herrkin: type sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<herrkin> but the swap partition never mounts no matter what I do
<TJ-> herrkin: swap is often configured as encrypted, that can cause some issues with mounting the swap device sometimes
<herrkin> what is that EriC^^
<TJ-> herrkin: check "/etc/crypttab" for a crypt_swap entry
<EriC^^> herrkin: pastebins the output of blkid
<VoidWhisperer> Anyone know a good way to change the launcher background color on ubuntu 14.04 LTS desktop? The launcher background looks ungodly ugly with the rest of my theme. xD
<herrkin> ok
<jackia> I installed julia with sudo apt-get install  julia , but can't open it
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/4mef
<EriC^^> herrkin: ok, and free -m | nc termbin.com 9999
<jackia> I search julia but cant find anything
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/36b6
<auronandace> jackia: not sure what you mea by open it, it seems to be a programming language
<EriC^^> herrkin: ok and cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<auronandace> jackia: what happens when you type julia in a terminal?
<jackia> so where I should give julia my program?
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/degj
<TJ-> herrkin: "/dev/mapper/cryptswap1 "
<jackia> thanks auronandace , I give it
<TJ-> herrkin: show us "/etc/crypttab"
<herrkin> cat that to termin too?
<auronandace> jackia: typically programming languages are written in text editors or IDE's
<TJ-> herrkin: please
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/uzvn
<dlam>  ehh there's a  linux-hwe-generic-trusty and a linux-hwe-virtual-trusty:   how do i kno what to pick? generic vs virtual?
<jackia> auronandace it is command line , maby later I should install an IDE , thanks for your help
<auronandace> jackia: no worries, have fun
<herrkin> by the way I have tried mounting the swap manually once and it did but when I restart the machine it wont mount again.
<EriC^^> herrkin: are you using an encrypted swap?
<TJ-> herrkin: looks like you have too many entries :)
<herrkin> I guess so, I don't remember to have that prompted
<TJ-> herrkin: and none of them matches the UUID of the swap partition itself
<herrkin> but I wanted to encrypt my home
<herrkin> ok  good
<herrkin> how can I fix that?
<EriC^^> herrkin: shouldn't he have an encrypted root too?
<TJ-> herrkin: do you know how to use a text editor with root privileges?
<herrkin> yes
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, open /etc/crypttab in a text edit, as root, delete all but the last line
<EriC^^> TJ-: but shouldn't he have an encrypted root too? he's just using an encrypted swap?
<TJ-> herrkin: then, on the remaining line replace the UUID=..... part with "UUID=f4ef6653-b73b-45e4-9446-fedda6aca2e1"
<herrkin> done
<TJ-> EriC^^: Ubuntu installs with encrypted swap by default, to protect it
<EriC^^> what? O.o
<TJ-> herrkin: save the file
<herrkin> done
<herrkin> its saved
<herrkin> the computer keeps crashing from time to time I guess thats because it cannot use swap.
<TJ-> herrkin: Then, at a terminal do "sudo cryptdisks_start cryptswap1" then  "sudo swapon" and then "cat /proc/swaps" to see if that was sufficient to start it
<herrkin> swapon gave me a list like the help
<TJ-> EriC^^: the reason for encrypting swap is that if it is used to hibernate the system memory image, someone can't examine the memory contents
<brw31415> nub here, i have remote access to a 14. LTS ubuntu site, and i am using a chromebook. can it or i use a gui environment?  i installed an ide to ithe linux box.
<herrkin> sure there is nothing else missing?
<TJ-> herrkin: sorry, that should have been "sudo swapon -a"
<fsocietyf> i want to change to Zsh how do i do this in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> TJ-: yeah, but it's not default installer behavior!
<TJ-> EriC^^: it has been on all the tests I've done since 14.04
<fsocietyf> anyone help me out
<herrkin> ok it is showing /dev/dm-0
<EriC^^> that's odd, i've never had that on my install or any vm i've installed
<herrkin> the /proc/swaps
<TJ-> EriC^^: I always forget to set it up when I do a manual install
<TJ-> herrkin: ok so swap is now active
<TJ-> herrkin: at reboot it will start automatically
<herrkin> it will start automatically when restart?
<herrkin> ok I will try now
<cameron> Anyone use slackware
<herrkin> thanks a lot, I will be back if I have an issue.
<auronandace> !topic | cameron
<ubottu> cameron: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<TJ-> herrkin: I'm not sure how you ended up with 3 entries in crypttab, or how the swap partition UUID had changed so much. Have you been manually recreating the swap with mkswap?
<herrkin> I reinstalled ubuntu and kept the swap from the last one
<herrkin> then trying to get it running I reformated the swap
<herrkin> thats why
<TJ-> herrkin: that'd do it :)
<herrkin> yes thanks, restarting now
<Jaglor> TJ-: Thank you for the git etc inotify idea.  I have it working under systemd now  :)
<TJ-> Jaglor: cool :)
<TJ-> Jaglor: did you add a git push to a central repo server too?
<Jaglor> TJ-: umm, no.  In what instance would that be a good idea?
<simon1764> Hi, by triyng to pull the desktop on the panel of the file mager I (accitendially?) pulled it over the trash bin, but the trash bin is empty and I receive a failure message everytime after I open the desktop (btw. I'm using the German version so the desktop is named "Schreibtisch")
<brw31415> is it possible to access an ide remotely?
<Jaglor> TJ-: I don't know much about git... but I guess if I was running an internal repo...
<EriC^^> simon1764: so the Desktop dir disappeared?
<auronandace> !vnc | brw31415
<ubottu> brw31415: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<herrkin> hey TJ-  restarted, no swap.
<EriC^^> simon1764: try ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<simon1764> @eric
<brw31415> thanks!
<TJ-> herrkin: really!? has /etc/crypttab changed? has the UUID of the swap partition changed?
<herrkin> I restarted the system, it is behaving identically as before it doesn't mount swap EriC^^ , TJ-
<herrkin> let me see
<EriC^^> herrkin: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> herrkin: which Ubuntu release is it?
<SET001> how can I send output of multiple commands in single console and then to be able to kill all that commands with single ctrl+c or something? running commands with & can share console but then I have to kill them manually
<herrkin> 14.04
<TJ-> herrkin: thanks. if something is altering the UUID of the partition on each boot that'd break things
<simon1764> @EriC^^  ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<simon1764> (no results)
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/8x53
<EriC^^> herrkin: ok, try sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<simon1764> I get an "Unbekannte Fehlermeldung: Fehler beim Holen der Informationen für Datei »/home/3/Schreibtisch«: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" =
<auronandace> SET001: would running them inside a screen/tmux session help? then you could just kill the session and everything in it dies
<simon1764> 3 = username
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/za0e
<herrkin> there is no swap
<EriC^^> yikes
<herrkin> it doesnt recognize it.
<SET001> auronandace, screens is something related to byobu?
<herrkin> but if I open gparted its there
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, I see the issue.
<TJ-> herrkin: start editing /etc/crypttab again
<simon1764> so this means unkown error, failure by getting the file /home/§USERNAME/Desktop/ file or dictionary not found
<TJ-> herrkin: replace the entire "UUID=...." with "/dev/sda8" and save the file
<auronandace> SET001: i'm not conversant with byobu sorry
<TJ-> herrkin: now the encrypted swap is working, the partition no longer has a UUID so we have to give its actual device name
<EriC^^> simon1764: try find ~/ -iname "Schreibtisch"
<herrkin> it says /dev/urandom
<herrkin> after the uuid
<TJ-> herrkin: no, that's the keyfile source, leave that
<herrkin> ok
<TJ-> herrkin: it should read something like "cryptswap1 /dev/sda8 /dev/urandom ..."
<herrkin> ok file saved
<herrkin> swap on again?
<simon1764> @EriC^^ now I recreated it with mkdir, so it will re
<TJ-> herrkin: try a reboot, lets make sure it works from start
<herrkin> ok good rebooting
<korsakof__> Why does sda8 disappeared after reboot?
<TJ-> korsakof__: ?
<korsakof__> Just curious about herrkin case
<SET001> auronandace, anyway - can you please make a simple hint on how can I use it in screen?
<korsakof__> The second blkid did not contain sda8
<TJ-> korsakof__: I think you're referring to the output from 'blkid' - when the sda8 partition was correctly in use it lost the UUID that was there previously, so later runs of 'blkid' won't report anything for it
<korsakof__> Thanks!
<TJ-> korsakof__: previously no encrpytion was happening so the partition contained a valid swap header that includes a UUID.
<simon1764> @EriC^^ It reveals it at /home/$username/Schreibtisch/ but the data which was located at ~/Schreibtisch/Desktop is gone (not dramatical) but somehow strange, I just tried to place the Desktop in the file manager below all other entries and accitenially put it in the trash
<herrkin> EriC^^, TJ- , Same thing again
<herrkin> it says cryptoswap1 is not found I hit s to skip
<simon1764> and the the trash is empty^^
<TJ-> herrkin: Grrr! can you "pastebinit <( cat /etc/crypttab; sudo blkid /dev/sda8)"
<ubuntu> Hi there, do you read me_
<auronandace> SET001: i'm probably not the right person to ask
<TJ-> herrkin: "cryptoswap1" with an 'o' in? that's a typo
<TJ-> herrkin: it should be 'cryptswap1'
<auronandace> SET001: i have very little experience in that area
<herrkin> no I dont know exactly
<TJ-> herrkin: show us the  "pastebinit <( cat /etc/crypttab; sudo blkid /dev/sda8)" and we'll see
<herrkin> ok
<Guest70650> hi guys, do you read me?
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/dgmh
<SET001> auronandace, I was thinking about running all needed commands inside grunt task - it will output to same console and will exit when I kill task but then I thought grunt is an overkill for my task
<herrkin> TJ-, sudo blkid /dev/sda8 doesnt output anything
<TJ-> herrkin: you forget to delete the "UUID=" part
<TJ-> herrkin: Good - we don't want it to :)
<herrkin> ok I need to delete uuid too
<TJ-> herrkin: the entire line should be "cryptswap1 /dev/sda8 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<herrkin> ok restarting again
<TJ-> herrkin: we only put UUID= in when we're referring to a device by its UUID.
<herrkin> ok, those are new concepts to me I just thought we were replacing one value for another :D thanks
<herrkin> rebooting
<Guest70650> I'm thinking that I can't connect to IRC channel, do you read me?
<auronandace> SET001: sounds like you know a lot more about it than me, sorry i'm not of much help
<EriC^^> Guest70650: yeah
<Guest70650> oh god thanks!
<Guest70650> well guys i have a problem after installing Elementary OS and I'm just a newbie >S anyone can bring me a hand?
<auronandace> !elemantary | Guest70650
<auronandace> !elementary | Guest70650
<ubottu> Guest70650: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<Guest70650> Thank u
<simon1764> @EriC^^ sorry, timed out, /home/$username/Schreibtisch revealed not results, i recreated the desktop dir with mkdir meanwhile
<herrkin> EriC^^, TJ-, Wow, problem still there
<pressure679> Are the number of process threads constant?
<EriC^^> simon1764: ok, did you have any important stuff you needed?
<TJ-> herrkin: That makes no sense; unless the swap service isn't running. Let me check on a 14.04 system as to how it is supposed to start
<simon1764> @EriC^^ nope, but still strange that it didn't appear in the trash folder after I accidentially removed it by putting it over the trash bin
<herrkin> TJ-, I dont have swap in gparted
<EriC^^> simon1764: yeah
<herrkin> it says unknown
<TJ-> herrkin: can you pastebin /etc/default/cryptdisks
<herrkin> I mean the partition is there but its not marked as swap
<TJ-> herrkin: that's fine, the partition only contains what looks like random data
<TJ-> herrkin: the swap device only shows up as a file-system once the encrypted device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is active
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/3agb
<simon1764> @EriC^^ should I try to move the desktop in there again and file a bug report if it happens again?
<TJ-> herrkin: can you pastebinit /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> simon1764: yeah sure
<herrkin> ok
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/y362
<simon1764> @EriC^^ ok, thanks, maybe it's something that occurs because of the translation of the directories
<EriC^^> simon1764: maybe
<maxtimbo> hey, I need to make sure a HDD is mounted on boot and create a "mount --bind --verbose" command on boot. This requires super user privileges. How do I do this?
<TJ-> herrkin: just so I'm 100% sure, pastebinit /etc/crypttab
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/lack
<herrkin> lol lack..
<maxtimbo> I disabled join/part msgs. Am I still connected?
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, so everything is in place, but the mount scripts don't seem to be activating it. Can you check if the crypt device is there: "ls /dev/mapper/" - do you see a "cryptswap1" there?
<herrkin> control  cryptswap1
<Guest70650> in elementary channels people doesn't answer T_T I've installed this ubuntu based distro erasing everything in my mac disk. well, I turn on my lap and nothing happens, I'm here throw live usb try. I saw the partitions and it exists but my OS can't start by itself. if anyone can help me I will be happy. thanks.
<TJ-> herrkin: AHA! the crypt device is there, so this is a mount issue
<maxtimbo> Guest70650, you may need to set the bios to run the correct partition first
<wileee> Guest70650, elementary OS has their own channel is all.
<TJ-> herrkin: how are you determining there is no swap ?
<herrkin> I mean the partitions are not marked as swap
<Guest70650> maxtimbo: thank you very much, I'm sorry for disturbing you
<herrkin> in the first command you asked me there was no /dev/sda8
<Guest70650> I'll google it...again
<herrkin> when I rebooted this time you asked me for a command, there is no /dev/sda8 there
<TJ-> herrkin: the way to check is "cat /proc/swaps"
<herrkin> oh and aslso free -m
<herrkin> swap 0 0
<herrkin> yeah that command shows only the field names
<herrkin> no values
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, so that confirms you have a mounting issue
<TJ-> herrkin: try "sudo swapon -a" and then check again
<herrkin> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<TJ-> herrkin: ok, that makes it clearer now!
<maxtimbo> is it possible to create a live usb that loads to grub so i can choose between 64 and 32 bit OSs?
<TJ-> herrkin: try "sudo cryptmount --swapon cryptswap1"
<herrkin> not found
<herrkin> command not found
<wileee> maxtimbo, any usb multiloader should work.
<TJ-> herrkin: what does "which cryptmount" tell you?
<herrkin> nothing
<TJ-> herrkin: aha!
<herrkin> its not installed it seems
<TJ-> herrkin: "apt list cryptmount"
<herrkin> cryptmount/trusty 4.5-1 amd64
<TJ-> herrkin: It should show "cryptmount/trusty,now 4.5-1 amd64 [installed]"
<TJ-> herrkin: "sudo apt-get install cryptmount"
<TJ-> herrkin: and now you can reboot and it *will* work :)
<herrkin> what it didnt install when I install the system?
<TJ-> herrkin: actually, hang on!
<TJ-> herrkin: lets check the other scripts are there before you reboot
<herrkin> Target name "cryptswap1" is not recognized
<herrkin> the output of the last command
<TJ-> herrkin:  no worries. Your system now seems to be identical to my working systems
<TJ-> herrkin: try the reboot :)
<herrkin> ok rebooting
<herrkin> TJ-, swap is on. the system threw the same error but after a couple of seconds it kept on going
<herrkin> finally I checked the swap and its active
<TJ-> herrkin: yes, that is expected. Mountall has to wait for the cryptswap1 device to appear
<SSRI> * Now talking on #debian
<SSRI> * Topic for #debian is: Debian 8 Jessie released! /msg dpkg jessie ; /msg dpkg wheezy->jessie ; /msg dpkg install jessie | current point releases: /msg dpkg 8.2; /msg dpkg 7.9 | NO FLOOD: /msg dpkg paste | /msg bots NOT people | offtopic: #debian-offtopic | testing/unstable: #debian-next (irc.oftc.net) | chanlogs: /msg dpkg irclog
<SSRI> * Topic for #debian set by jelly!~jelly@00012145.user.oftc.net at Sun Sep  6 00:55:24 2015
<SSRI> -ChanServ- [#debian] Welcome to #debian! Please see /topic for current information. This channel may be publicly logged. NO FLOOD: /msg dpkg paste | /msg bots NOT people | offtopic: #debian-offtopic
<SSRI> * DesertBeagles has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<SSRI> <SSRI> Hey can someone help me here. :-) I guessed my neighbor pass, and i was able to surf the net whit his internet, I was messing whit http://192.168.1.1
<herrkin> thanks a lot, I hope the laptop wont crash anymore. I guessed it was because of the swap. it kept freezing every time
<TJ-> herrkin: the init system tries to run jobs in parallel, so mountall has to wait for the cryptmount service to complete before it can do its job, and you get a warning
<herrkin> I couldnt even open 4 tabs on chrome
<herrkin> TJ-, is it normal it has 0 used?
<TJ-> herrkin: until the kernel needs to swap memory pages out, yes
<herrkin> ok, how much is advised to have in swap?
<TJ-> herrkin: once demand increases swap should start to be used
<herrkin> I have 2gb
<herrkin> 4gb of ram
<NANOOK> help!
<NANOOK> windows is not opening'
<TJ-> herrkin: to support hibernation we usually recommend 1.25 x RAM, but if you're not hibernating 0.5 x RAM is fine
<NANOOK> wait what?
<herrkin> I do hibernating all the time, I just didnt know how much to do use in swap.
<herrkin> then I edit the partitions, resize them to make it 1.25 the ram
<NANOOK> can is speak to someone else you are making no sense!
<SSRI> Can someone help me? I have stupid internet problem. PM me
<NANOOK> manager please!
<daftykins> NANOOK: you mean Windows the OS, or graphical windows in general?
<maxtimbo> NANOOK, they're talking about someone else's issue. State your question with more detail so we might help you. If no one answers right away, just wait and be patient. Please don't flood the chat room
<daftykins> SSRI: no, we don't do PMs here - you must ask in the channel
<TJ-> herrkin: you'd need to do that, yes. Are you sure it does hibernation? hibernation needs a large swap area. Are you sure you don't put it in S3 Sleep mode (battery keeps RAM contents)
<NANOOK> my microsoft got deleted when i tried inspalling ubuntu
<bprompt> NANOOK:    may want to restate the issue, so we can see what you mean
<daftykins> NANOOK: if it's really gone you'll need to do some data recovery if you want anything back
<NANOOK> my windows microsoft was deleted somehow when i was trying to install ubuntu
<herrkin> oh I think its just sleep mode TJ-
<herrkin> then I dont need that I guess
<maxtimbo> enjoy you're new OS and say goodbye to windows
<NANOOK> OK WHOS GOING TO PAY FOR MY COUMPUTER REPAIRS???
<TJ-> herrkin: Yes, I thought it would be.
<daftykins> NANOOK: nobody.
<TJ-> NANOOK: you are, by learning not to do the wrong thing :)
<NANOOK> im filing a lawsuit
<TJ-> !ot | NANOOK
<ubottu> NANOOK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NANOOK> your company broke my computer
<daftykins> NANOOK: you are being childish, you have no recourse
<NANOOK> wow you are super professional
<herrkin> ok thanks a lot again, I will test the machine to see how it behaves now. if it crashes then its temperature or other factor.
<TJ-> NANOOK: no, you broke your computer. Either be constructive or use another channel for your comments
<NANOOK> expect to hear from my laywer
<maxtimbo> NANOOK, good luck with that. You're going to waste your time and money.
<NANOOK> fuck off
<TJ-> !ops | NANOOK
<ubottu> NANOOK: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l_> NANOOK: lets focus on solving issues in here
<TJ-> genii: thanks
<genii> np
<TJ-> herrkin: good luck with it, I hope you can use more tabs in the browser now :)
<herrkin> TJ- I used to have skype, virtual machines, docker, several tabs in the browser, sublime text, node.js a lot of those at the same time running
<TJ-> herrkin: It didn't lose a stick of RAM did it? :D
<herrkin> now imgagine how it feels to have a machine that with 2 big web apps freezes
<herrkin> no, it didnt.
<herrkin> in fact if I switch to windows I can do that
<SSRI> http://pastebin.com/cdeiH58g
<maxtimbo> It's totally possible to install windows alongside ubuntu without reinstalling Ubuntu, right? I remember that's the way I used to have to do it...
<daftykins> maxtimbo: ideally Windows goes on first, you'd not have to repeat either no
<TJ-> maxtimbo: Yes; the issue that causes problems on BIOS based PCs is that the last-installed OS takes over as the primary boot-loader. Windows doesn't acknowledge and work with other OSes, whereas Linux generally does via installing GRUB
<daftykins> SSRI: depending on where you are, you are likely breaking the law - i personally will not help you with this, i think you should go speak to your neighbour and apologise personally.
<maxtimbo> TJ-, so I would have to install grub2 if it hasn't been installed already
<TJ-> maxtimbo: If you have Ubuntu you'll have GRUB installed as the boot-loader
<maxtimbo> Sounds like only kind of a pain. I think I should be able to manage
<TJ-> maxtimbo: if you install Windows after Ubuntu, it will remove grub's boot sector. You'll need a Live ISO to fix that afterwards
<TJ-> maxtimbo: you can make it slightly easier by saving a backup of the boot sector before starting the Windows install, to make it quicker/easier to fix after
<SSRI> daftykins, I understand, but their son knows what am I doing, i said to him that reason is experimental. So tehnicly whit his premision I aint breaking nothing. Even tho his parents pay the internet, and yes he is older than 18 (23)
<daftykins> SSRI: i'm not interested in any of your own justifications, the facts are as i shared - this is wrong i'm afraid.
<herrkin> TJ-, I once typed "free -m" using only  chrome visiting facebook. ram was 3gb occupied I killed chrome it went to less than 1gb, incredible.
<SSRI> daftykins,  Ok man
<maxtimbo> TJ-, cool, thanks. I just wish more steam games worked on Ubuntu as this is the only reason I am even considering Windows right now
<TJ-> herrkin: some web applications use ridiculous amounts of memory
<Bl4ck_Tig3r> :D
<Bl4ck_Tig3r> i see kali linux 2.0 omg very slow
<daftykins> Bl4ck_Tig3r: Kali is not supported here nor on topic
<daftykins> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<maxtimbo> So I need to make sure a HDD is mounted on boot and then create a sym link with the command "sudo mount --bind" I understand I need to create a bash script for this operation, but the sudo part has me unsure because I really don't want to have to put my password in twice to log in...
<maxtimbo> What would that script look like and where would I put it?
<daftykins> can't you do that from fstab?
<maxtimbo> daftykins, can you?
<daftykins> not sure
<teward> maxtimbo: why do you need the symlink though?
<teward> maxtimbo: making sure a HDD is mounted at boot, that's an fstab entry.
<teward> maxtimbo: but why would you need a symlink?
<daftykins> must say the bind requirement sounds odd
<teward> it is
<maxtimbo> teward, I have the OS on an SSD and then I have a 3t HDD I want to keep all files, etc on. So I make sym links to Music, Documents, etc...
<maxtimbo> because the ssd is pretty small
<daftykins> ah so now we know the real task :)
<daftykins> nah you're not going about that right, maxtimbo - mount it in fstab then make the symlinks
<teward> ^ that
<maxtimbo> ok, I get nervous with fstab because I know it's dangerous
<teward> maxtimbo: note that if you intend to run executable files on *nix form those directories, you'll need a *nix compatible filesys for the executable bits
<teward> maxtimbo: it's dangerous if you do it wrong, but if you do it right, it's the CORRECT way to do it
<teward> maxtimbo: you're more likely to break things if you start messing with `mount` in scripts without knowing what you're doing it
<maxtimbo> teward, I already formatted the drive to ect4
<maxtimbo> ext4*
<maxtimbo> ok so how do I do this? -- the correct way
<amazoniantoad> I did a hard reset on my ubuntu laptop and now I can't detect my wifi card
<amazoniantoad> How can I fix this?
<noethics> anyone use f.lux? or equivalent?
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: 'hard reset' ?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: Held the power button down until it shut off
<daftykins> ah right
<daftykins> what kind is it, internal to the laptop?
<daftykins> sure it doesn't show up from "lspci" ?
<_denis_> hi noethics
<noethics> _denis_, hi
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I don't know. Should I run lspci? Or something more specific?
<IRCJOE> hello guys i have ubuntu 15.04 but my vnc ( remote desktop has a security that i can not match how can i fix it )
<IRCJOE> i dont' need security
<SubMind> hello
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: yep run that, are you online from that system now? such as with a network cable
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: no
<korsakof_> TJ-: thanks for herrkin swap debug. I learned a lot with it..
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I can if you need me to be
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I'll be running around the house in between questions to submit data and retrieve it here
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: it'd make it easier to share the output of commands online, is all
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: will do. please hold
<herrkin> korsakof_, yeah me too
<_denis_> ksobkowiak, hi
<ksobkowiak> hi
<_denis_> hi esteeb
<_denis_> hi Foxy
<Foxy> Hi
<IRCJOE> any ideas guys
<IRCJOE> i need to remove the type 18 encryption from my remote desktp
<jr_> daftykins: here is my laptop. The output is: http://pastebin.com/aNz90r48
<_denis_> no, sorry IRCJOE
<daftykins> jr_: ok looks good, intel 6235... what interfaces do you see from "ip a" ?
<Foxy> I feel very intimidated
<IRCJOE> ohh man
<Foxy> I'm literally just running xubuntu off of a flash drive right now
<Foxy> lmao
<korsakof_> IRCJOE: did you tried remmina?
<_denis_> why Foxy?
<IRCJOE> remmina no i will search on it thanks for the hint
<jr_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/Yne0Lycp
<jr_> Foxy: ayyyy lmao
<daftykins> jr_: try "sudo modprobe iwlwifi" then repeat "ip a" and you should see an extra interface
<jr_> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/YQNAwJji
<TJ-> jr_: what does "lspci -nnk -s 02:00.0" report ?
<black> hi
<daftykins> jr_: "cat /etc/issue" ? (single line so you can paste here)
<black> hi guys
<jr_> daftykins: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<black> guys
<daftykins> hmm so bit out of date
<daftykins> jr_: see what TJ-'s gives you
<black> mother fuckkers
<daftykins> !ops | black
<ubottu> black: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jr_> TJ-: 02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 [8086:088e] (rev 24) Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 AGN [8086:4060]
<_denis_> hello
<TJ-> jr_: thanks... hang on whilst I cross-reference it
<jr_> TJ-: thanks
<maxtimbo> daftykins, teward I found this link http://code.seanodonnell.com/?id=74
<bekks> tonyyarusso: may I pm you for a short question?
<teward> maxtimbo: 404
<maxtimbo> Is this the right way in your opinion
<daftykins> maxtimbo: no
<teward> maxtimbo: it's not the right way, no
<daftykins> maxtimbo: do it as i mentioned :)
<tonyyarusso> bekks: If it's an IRCish question, sure, if it's an Ubuntu question that should stay in channel.
<TJ-> jr_ daftykins it's supported: "/lib/modules/3.13.0-62-generic/modules.alias:6116:alias pci:v00008086d0000088Esv*sd00004060bc*sc*i* iwlwifi"
<bekks> tonyyarusso: It's an ircish question :)
<jr_> TJ-: What do I do with that?
<daftykins> TJ-: mmm i think it's missing modules on and old kernel, i was going to go with a dist-upgrade?
<TJ-> jr_: try "sudo modprobe --verbose iwlwifi"
<daftykins> jr_: i spotted you're on an old kernel anyway so your install is not up to date, i'd run a "sudo apt update && sudi apt dist-upgrade" if i were you
<TJ-> daftykins: the issue is no moddeps. "could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.13.0-44-generic/modules.dep.bin'"
<daftykins> so they're not there for that (old) kernel
<_denis_> hello!
<jr_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/mm5NAsVa
<daftykins> what does that mean? :)
<daftykins> i was suggesting at least being up to date, no point fixing it for the -44
<TJ-> jr_: do "sudo moddep --all"
<jr_> daftykins: I think there was an issue with installing the newest kernel...couldnt boot after or something
<TJ-> daftykins: there's no database of aliases that match device IDs to driver names
<TJ-> jr_: sorry, typo!
<jr_> TJ-: command not found
<jr_> oh
<jr_> lol
<TJ-> jr_: do "sudo depmod --all"
<daftykins> hmm ok, i'd still dist-upgrade personally but i shall let TJ- work his magic :)
<jr_> TJ-: done
<TJ-> daftykins: agreed, lets fix the moddeps first though
<jr_> daftykins: haha alright
<TJ-> jr_: now "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<TJ-> jr_: this time it should silently return to the command line
<jr_> TJ-: done
<jr_> yes
<daftykins> huzzah
<jr_> AYYYY
<jr_> its up
<TJ-> jr_: ok now "ip -a" you should see the wlan if
<jr_> wooooo
<TJ-> daftykins: over to you :p
<jr_> This is why I love #ubuntu
 * TJ- goes for a coffee
<jr_> Thanks TJ-
<daftykins> ^_^ come to think of it i recall that depmod as a process when installing new kernels
<daftykins> jr_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade" as before then
<jr_> daftykins: o now onto dist upgrade?
<jr_> running it now
<jfarr> exit
<Guest42772> im going to make them pay
<_codepoet> Was the ‘open_by_handle_at’ syscall not present in  12.04.5 LTS (Precise Pangolin) ?
<bekks> _codepoet: if its a syscall, i bet it was.
<_codepoet> I’m trying to use that in auditd, and from what I read, that should’ve been available in kernel 2.something (I lost the page)
<_codepoet> but it complains about it not being know. When I switch to 14.x, it’s fine
<bekks> _codepoet: it complains when doing what?
<_codepoet> Using that syscall in auditd
<Guest42772> those developers will pay for the virus they sent me in docker wiget!!!
<_codepoet> Restarting audit daemon auditd. Syscall name unknown: open_by_handle_at
<Guest42772> i found the key logger!
<maxtimbo> daftykins, are spaces important in fstab?
<bekks> _codepoet: are you tied to using 12.04?
<bekks> maxtimbo: whitespaces, like space, tabs are.
<_codepoet> For now yes  - our software is built on a VM made out of 12.04. We’re upgrading but it will be 6 months out
<maxtimbo> bekks, my fstab entry: http://pastebin.com/jNjUU2Mz
<bekks> Guest42772: which devs, downloaded your "widget" from where?
<bekks> maxtimbo: Looks fine.
<Guest42772> the repository
<Guest42772> bekks i found it all!
<bekks> Guest42772: "the repository" doesnt mean much. Provide details.
<Guest42772> bekks sudo apt-get install docker or whatever that guy said to do!
<Guest42772> i found the keylogger and its going to be analized
<_codepoet> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/en/man2/open_by_handle_at.2.html#contenttoc5 says ‘These system calls first appeared in Linux 2.6.39.  Library support  is
<_codepoet>        provided in glibc since version 2.14.’ .. but it doesn’t say if that is what Precise uses or if for some reason it was removed for LTS.
<_codepoet> apologies for two lines
<bekks> Guest42772: that will install docker itself and no "widget" whatsoever. So provide details on what you are talking about, avoid !, and consider full sentences please.
<Guest42772> bekks there was a keylogger installed with it. i have the terminal txt to prove. this is going to be anal
<Guest42772> analized
<bekks> Guest42772: So provide your "terminal text" in a pastebin please.
<bekks> I dont believe there was a keylogger in the repos.
<bekks> UNLESS you are using some 3rd party repo.
<_denis_> me too
<_denis_> packages are pre-compiled, and they SHOLD be controlled before compilation
<Guest42772> bekks: brandon@terrafusion:~$ bekks fucks men
<Guest42772> bekks: command not found
<Guest42772> brandon@terrafusion:~$ sudo apt-get install bekks-small-cock-in-my-mouth
<Guest42772> [sudo] password for brandon:
<Guest42772> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest42772> Building dependency tree
<jr_> daftykins: should I restart the computer?
<bekks> Guest42772: I told you to use a _pastebin_, not spamming the channel.
<_denis_> hi isene
<bekks> !ops | Guest42772
<ubottu> Guest42772: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest42772> bekks : stop this invasion at once
<bekks> genii: thx, sorry for the noise. I'll readjust the troll detector.
<genii> bekks: np
<a_> hey guys. i downloaded the .deb file for google earth and after running the command 'dpkg -i google......' it failed to install. never mind it. now i am trying to install steam and i am getting the following error that is related to google earth: 'The following packages have unmet dependencies: google-earth-stable .....' what to do?
<TJ-> _codepoet: it was added in commit becfd1f3754 in March 2011, so you ought to be seeing it in 12.04. Which architecture is the 12.04 ?
<daftykins> a_: for steam, "sudo apt-get install steam" is all that should be necessary
<_denis_> what?
<_codepoet> TJ-: Linux ec2-52-21-5-201.compute-1.amazonaws.com 3.2.0-76-virtual #111-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 22:33:42 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_denis_> has just happened?
<_denis_> genii what happened?
<a_> daftykins, that's what i am running, but it talk about dependencies related to google earth
<a_> it talks*
<genii> _denis_: Abusive user was removed.
<IRCJOE> guys how can i run remote desktop always just keepit running
<wileee> a_, Not uncommon there are web pages addressing fixes per releases of google versions
<tiblock> Guys, how do you think, can this card run lubuntu 14.04? http://vgamuseum.ru/gpu/weitek/weitek-power-9100/
<_codepoet> Could it be that someone purposely removed the syscall from the  3.2.0-76-virtual kernel for whatever reason? I’m grasping at straws here ;)
<a_> wileee, all i want is it to stop talking about google earth so that i will install steam
<a_> i don't care about google earth anymore
<_codepoet> I just don’t know how to even go about checking for that , to give this customer a definitive answer
<_denis_> genii i thought that it was upset
<_denis_> he*
<wileee> a_, Ah, I see, sorry, what do an update and upgrade show, any held or broken packgs?
<daftykins> a_: can you pastebin the actual output to http://paste.ubuntu.com to share here?
<TJ-> _codepoet: try "grep 'sys_open_by_handle_at' /proc/kallsyms"
<_denis_> a_ try sudo apt-get clean
<brandon_> sudo apt-get install bekks-small-cock-inmy-mouth
<Browser> Hello. I have a customer display connect through a USB cable in /dev/ttyACM0. When I do: echo "Text" > /dev/ttyACM0 until I don´t do cat /dev/ttyACM0 the text is not displayed. Why do I have to do cat? It used to work without running the cat command. With screen /dev/ttyACM0 it works with the echo command
<_codepoet> TJ-: ffffffff811d10c0 T sys_open_by_handle_at  .. and ffffffff811c8b90 T compat_sys_open_by_handle_at
<TJ-> _codepoet: so it is there
<_codepoet> yeah, I looked at the headers before and saw references
<_codepoet> I wonder if auditd is somehow not getting the right headers when it determines if there are proper syscalls?
<a_> _denis_, already tried that
<TJ-> _codepoet: how about the system libraries? "grep -rn 'open_by_handle_at' /usr/include/*"
<a_> daftykins, give me a minute
<_codepoet> Is there a way of testing out a syscall, other than grepping for it there? perhaps a tool I can give to this customer and say ‘hey look, your auditd problems are your own, the call is there'
<tiblock> oh wow, installed that card in celeron 1.0GHz system, its working
<tiblock> 1994 year made card, 2mb memory
<_codepoet> TJ-:  yeah, that’s where I looked earlied. A few hits in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/12620079/
<_codepoet> s/earlied/earlier/
<TJ-> _codepoet: The customer with auditd is using the Ubuntu system you've described?
<_codepoet> so all signs point to that its there. Is there a way of suppressing syscalls on the system at all, or do these two locations point to it definitiviely being a problem with Auditd?
<_codepoet> TJ-: yes. They’ve installed the same version. http://thecloudmarket.com/image/ami-e2296b8a--ubuntu-images-hvm-ubuntu-precise-12-04-amd64-server-20150204#/definition
<_codepoet> I verified their problem exists  on a  fresh install of the same AMI
<_codepoet> then when I upgraded to 14, it worked fine
<TJ-> _codepoet: I'm looking at the audit source code
<TJ-> _codepoet: hang on! are you trying to audit the syscall itself?
<_codepoet> I don’t have the version of audit that they’re using, unfortunately. Basically they are saying ‘hey guys, this is a pretty standard syscall  and has been for a bit, and we need it for infosec to be happy’
<_codepoet> and it’s turning in to quite the myster for me and my low to mid level sysadmin abilities
<_codepoet> s/myster/mystery/
<TJ-> _codepoet: "Restarting audit daemon auditd. Syscall name unknown: open_by_handle_at" ... shouldn't it be "sys_open_by_handle_at" ?
<_codepoet> TJ-: I tried both. Let me do it again just to be sure I am not crazy
<brandon_> who wants to cum on my face?
<TJ-> _codepoet: Oh!!!! This is a 64-bit kernel isn't it?
<_codepoet> TJ-: Yes
<TJ-> _codepoet: Doh! syscalls are 32 bit
<brandon_> who wants to fuck me in the ass when i play with terminal?
<_denis_> genii
<TJ-> _codepoet: in the audit.rules you need "-F arch=b32" or similar
<_codepoet> TJ-: ah ,right now its -a always,exit -F arch=b64 -S creat -S open -S openat -S truncate -F exit=-EACCES -k access -S name_to_handle_at
<_codepoet> so I need to ‘down bit’ audit for it to work?
<_codepoet> on trusty 64 bit, it works fine :/
<_codepoet> trying this though!
<_codepoet> ignor name_to_handle_at, that was leftover from a debug attempt
<TJ-> _codepoet: check out "man 7 audit.rules"
<TJ-> _codepoet: it could also be caused by the syscall numbers being different between 64-bit and 32-bit
<_codepoet> TJ-: yeah still no dice :( tried with b32, with sys_open_by_handle_at, etc
<_codepoet> TJ-: current rule line is:   “-a always,exit -F arch=b32 -S creat -S open -S openat -S truncate -S open_by_handle_at -F exit=-EACCES -k access"
<_codepoet> and still get  * Restarting audit daemon auditd --  Syscall name unknown: open_by_handle_at
<pigererz> _codepoet: you got it
<_codepoet> I wish there was another way that we could test the syscall without including audit, to see if it itself is causing the issue
<_codepoet> pigererz: hrm?
<_denis_> just write a program
<_denis_> _codepoet
<_codepoet> I was hoping for something a bit more independent and more GNU so I can have the client do it themselves :P
<daftykins> why can't the client just use trusty?
<_codepoet> Becuase our software is built on top of precise for at least 6 more month
<TJ-> _codepoet: I can reproduce here; working on it
<_codepoet> TJ-: woo! I am not crazy!
<_codepoet> TJ-: Thanks so much for your time thus far. I owe someone a beer ;)
<pigererz> J
<TJ-> _codepoet: This is weird; If I do "sudo auditd -f" it works!
<_codepoet> that doesn’t look at rules
<_codepoet> Afaik
<_codepoet> rules come in via the init.d script
<pigererz> But me a beer _codepoet
<tachibana> help aptoncd is having troubles loading up my .iso file i backed up my system to with it
<tachibana> google says the source of the problem is HAL
<bekks> tachibana: so pastebin you errors, etc.
<TJ-> _codepoet: hmm, maybe that is because the rules aren't read, you're right!
<_codepoet> hehe
<muka_> I have external usb drive that I want to mount at boot (fstab) but I get errors. After login, when I "mount -a" all works, so it looks like usb dev is not detected while booting. Anyone can help?
<brandon_> muka_ suck my sudo cock
<brandon_> _codepoet code your fingers into my ass
<TJ-> _codepoet: OK, got it by calling auditctl -R manually
<_codepoet> with the -S syscall?
<_denis_> genii
<tachibana> im not getting ANY errors
<daftykins> _denis_: stop hassling ops please
<TJ-> _codepoet: got it, as it fails now I'm reading the audit.rules! (this is with kernel 4.1 too)
<brandon_> _denis_ cry to my small bull sack
<tachibana> all i am getting is a blank file browser 'in program' that refuses to laod
<tachibana> load my .iso*
<brandon_> daftykins i am so horny right now
<TJ-> !ops | abuse from brandon_
<ubottu> abuse from brandon_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<tachibana> because it doesnt work and therefore cannot 'find' my .iso
<TJ-> _codepoet: if I have it failing with 12.04 on kernel 4.1, then it isn't a kernel issue
<tachibana> my ubuntu install has ALL updates/upgrades
<tachibana> and the software manager has only positive reviews for the app and displays it top priority among backup utilities
<_codepoet> yea, I think something else is amiss, but I couldn’t find much online. Either no one uses this syscall, or there is a problem and people have been able to solve it without turning to the internet for help
<TJ-> _codepoet: the code fails in src/auditctl.c::set_opt() with "rc = audit_rule_syscallbyname((struct audit_rule *)rule_new, optarg)
<TJ-> _codepoet: switch case -1
<tachibana> oh i see my problem, it must be all because my .iso must be burned to a CD or dvd media :/
<_codepoet> I wish I knew enough about programming in the shell to write something that included the appropriate headers and proved to the client that this is a problem with audit
<TJ-> _codepoet: not promising: "lib/deprecated.c:142:int audit_rule_syscallbyname(struct audit_rule *rule," (deprecated!)
<tachibana> D:
<_codepoet> that particular call is deprecated? odd that it doesnt speak to that
<TJ-> _codepoet: that has led to "lib/lookup_table.c:89:int audit_name_to_syscall(const char *sc, int machine)"
<_codepoet> im looking at the source now myself
<TJ-> _codepoet: which selects on machine arch type to call found = x86_64_syscall_s2i(sc, &res) (if you don't have my suggested arch=b32
<_codepoet> yea, I tried both b32 and b64, ala : -a always,exit -F arch=b32 -S creat -S open -S openat -S truncate -S open_by_handle_at -F exit=-EACCES -k access
<agliodbs> hey, I'm trying to debug an upstart job which works fine when I run it interactively, but fails silently when I run it under upstart
<Jordan_U> agliodbs: Please pastebin your upstart configuration.
<agliodbs> there doesn't seem to be any way to capture the output of the daemon I'm trying to start though; upstart buries all logging
<TJ-> _codepoet: and the answer. It isn't listed in "lib/x86_64_table.h"
<agliodbs> Jordan_U: here's the current version http://pastebin.com/N2qMf8dd
<agliodbs> feh, trailing "
<agliodbs> fixed that, still the same issue
<_codepoet> TJ-: Hrmmm.. then why does it work in trusty? because apt-get installs a newer version there?
 * _codepoet goes to try it out
#ubuntu 2015-09-30
<_codepoet> looking like 1:2.3.2-2ubuntu1 is there
<TJ-> _codepoet: because trusty has a later version of the audit package, which has added it
<mustmodify> I have two machines which, other than graphics cards, are exactly similar. The one with the graphics card is running WIndows 10. The other Ubuntu (onboard graphics.) I installed extra RAM in both, leaving 24 GB in each. Both had problems initially until I upgraded the BIOS version to latest. The windows machine now seems fine. The linux machine restarts intermittently. syslog doesn't seem to say anything helpful as it goes down. I don't know what to make
<agliodbs> Jordan_U: capturing debug outpu
<daftykins> mustmodify: what to make...?
<TJ-> _codepoet: I'm pulling in the upstream svn repo (to git) to find out which release added the symbol
<mustmodify> daftykins: ???
<mustmodify> oh
<daftykins> mustmodify: was there more to that message?
<_codepoet> TJ-: sure enough, _S(303, "name_to_handle_at")
<mustmodify> I don't know what to make of the messages as it comes up. Any thoughts about how to troubleshoot?
<_codepoet> _S(304, "open_by_handle_at")
<_codepoet> _S(305, "clock_adjtime")
<agliodbs> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/HbVQtAuy
<mustmodify> sorry, my client cuts me off sometimes. :(
<_codepoet> bah, multi line again. Apologies everyone
<agliodbs> and no file /var/log/patroni.log is created
<daftykins> mustmodify: np, common. are these systems that are meant to have up to 32GB RAM fine?
<_codepoet> alright, well I think this will be definitive proof that the issue is with the client
<mustmodify> daftykins: they max out at 32.
<agliodbs> I think this is the issue: main process (17522) exited normally
<mustmodify> sorry
<mustmodify> yes
<TJ-> _codepoet: yes. You could build a later version of the package that includes the correct symbols
<mustmodify> The have three 8gb sticks instead of 4.
<daftykins> mustmodify: are they both on the same updated BIOS now?
<agliodbs> somehow I'm getting a handoff to another process?
<daftykins> three, mmm that's less than ideal
<mustmodify> yes
<korsakof_> mustmodify: if they are exactly the same, I would switch harddisk to test if it is a hardware issue... Maybe the RAM
<daftykins> mustmodify: does it function ok with just two?
<daftykins> i'd only like two or four personally, for matched dual channel operation
<mustmodify> daftykins: hm... it worked fine with one.
<mustmodify> I don't guess I've tried two.
<daftykins> and i take it memtest can go all day without issue?
<mustmodify> daftykins: I was just trying to run a memory test. Can't find one in my BIOS which is werid.
<TJ-> _codepoet: I must say I'm surprised; having the symbols hard-coded makes auditd very brittle since it needs to be kept tightly in-step with the kernel. It'd be better to do a dynamic name check via /proc/kallsyms
<daftykins> mustmodify: you likely wouldn't, bootable memtest86+ is ideal
<mustmodify> daftykins: I read something about pressing shift and seeing that come up but I didn't have that as an option.
<_codepoet> TJ-: I agree! I assumed it inherited from the kernel headers , but that’s what I get for assuming,. Also check your PMs please
<mustmodify> daftykins: So I guess I'll try to figure out how to make that work.
<daftykins> mustmodify: mmm usually should be under advanced on the GRUB menu, you could grab an ISO direct otherwise
<tachibana> I am 100% lost
<tachibana> aptonCD is just the complete worst backup utility ever
<tachibana> =[
<muka_> why I can "ntfs-3g ....." but can't "mount -t ntfs-3g ..." ?
<daftykins> tachibana: i don't even consider it backup
<_denis_> tachibana what do you need?
<daftykins> muka_: it's just been 'ntfs' for years
<tachibana> what backup is good again? remastersys?
<daftykins> i don't think you mean backup, i think you're trying to make some kind of weird "install my distro with the packages i use from the get-go" method
<maxtimbo> daftykins, I altered my fstab. Did I do it wrong? http://pastebin.com/8zxiBQdc
<mustmodify> daftykins: ok I have grub version 2.02~beta2~9ubuntu1 so I should be able to get memtest86+ to work with that, shouldn't I?
<daftykins> maxtimbo: yes, because none of those exist
<_denis_> remastersys works pretty well in my experience but it backup a distro, not data
<daftykins> mustmodify: yep maybe check if it's installed even
<daftykins> mustmodify: "dpkg -l | grep memtest"
<maxtimbo> daftykins, they are files within the hdd
<TJ-> _codepoet: I've found it in the upstream, the commit that introduced it: "593acd8b (sgrubb 2011-06-25 15:25:46 +0000 327) _S(304, "open_by_handle_at")"
<daftykins> maxtimbo: you essentially ignored all the advice from earlier and carried on with that guide you found
<TJ-> _codepoet: I have PMs disabled (/umode +g)
<maxtimbo> daftykins, I thought I was taking your advice -_-
<maxtimbo> I did it wrong
<daftykins> maxtimbo: not even vaguely
<maxtimbo> Well now I feel nice and dumb.
<Glouglou> mustmodify: I think that the ubuntu livecd has the memtest
<_codepoet> TJ-: ah, well, I was going to send you a token of apprciation and need an email to do so!
<mustmodify> The memory test isn't available because of the following: "We need 16-bit boot, which isn't available on EFI"
<daftykins> hmm
<mustmodify> So I have a super-awesome system. I can't believe there is anything here that is substandard.
<mustmodify> Maybe I have something configured wrong?
<Glouglou> mustmodify: you cannot disable efi and use legacy when you boot on the cd?
<TJ-> _codepoet: no worries, we come here to be tested :)
<_codepoet> TJ-: what you’ve given me is perfect. I can just point to the table in verion 1.7 and the one in 2.x and be like ‘see? not our problem’
<mustmodify> Glouglou: tell me more about that.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: That message isn't about anything being substandard (except possibly memtest86+ for still not supporting UEFI :)
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: Oh, I read it backwards.
<maxtimbo> daftykins, you said:  "mount it in fstab then make the symlinks" so I first mounted the drive with fstab
<mustmodify> Need 16, possibly have > 16.
<mustmodify> duh
<daftykins> maxtimbo: where? i don't see it in there
<TJ-> _codepoet: I'm disappointed it wasn't kept up to date. That's part of the problem with packages in Universe though, they're not core, not in the 'main' pocket, so its up to interested volunteers to maintain them
<daftykins> oh now i do, i should try opening my eyes
<maxtimbo> It's the first line
<_codepoet> TJ-: necessity is the mother of all invention, and I guess no one really needed that syscall
<TJ-> _codepoet: audit is a RedHat package too, so it's not so important on Debian/Ubuntu
<_codepoet> or maybe they did and just monkey patched thosr constants
<daftykins> maxtimbo: ok so get rid of all your bind mount directory crap
<TJ-> _codepoet: you could quickly patch in those missing syscalls into an updated package
<daftykins> maxtimbo: they just need to be symlinked on disk, no need for all that
<_codepoet> tj-: anyway I’d like to shoot you a thank you via http://www.giftly.com , but I neeed an email to do it. If you don’t want to give me one, I understand, but just understand I will feel indebted to you for a long time if not
<maxtimbo> daftykins, so I did, at least vaguely, follow directions...
<daftykins> maxtimbo: not quite.
<TJ-> _codepoet: hang on a mo
<_codepoet> ok
<Glouglou> mustmodify: sometimes in the bios you can disable EFI boot. Disable EFI will allow you to boot the livecd and do the test
<onezuff> how can i start learning about email servers?
<daftykins> onezuff: try setting one up
<nemith> run your own
<onezuff> what do i need to use? postmail ?
<onezuff> sendmail*?
<nemith> sendmail.. in case you lose your root password and you need back into your server
<daftykins> you might want to research a bit around to answer that
<nemith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer <-- may help
<_codepoet> TJ-: kicks ass. Thanks so much for your help. Goodnight all!
<mustmodify> Glouglou: ok I'll check it out.
<onezuff> sendmail or postfix?
<Glouglou> brb
<Jordan_U> !memtester | mustmodify
<Jordan_U> !info memtester | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: memtester (source: memtester): Utility for testing the memory subsystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-3 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: That will allow you to check your memory from within a booted Ubuntu system. It's technically not able to check *all* of RAM, because the kernel is taking up some RAM and doesn't like being moved, but it should catch most memory problems.
<mustmodify> Glouglou: ok I have two options in "Boot mode select": "Legacy+UEFI" or "UEFI" so I guess disabling it is out.
<mustmodify> (and I already have the first one selected.)
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: memtest86+ can unfortunately sometimes give false positives when booted via CSM on UEFI hardware. I'd recommend either memtester or a UEFI based memory tester (though I'm not aware of any such memory tester that is Free software).
<mustmodify> here's what Ubuntu writes to the log on startup. Anyone able to glance through this for me to see if anything sticks out? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/0fa59bfa323fabc1bc1e
<daftykins> mustmodify: it speaks of a BIOS 1.11, yet the website for the MSI 7759 speaks of 1.B being the latest?
<mustmodify> hex B = decimal 11
<daftykins> but are you sure that's the latest? i wouldn't expect such conversion but i guess it could be.
<daftykins> still seems to be 2013 :)
<mustmodify> I wouldn't either. I asked on some other linux channel... they sneered at me and said it seemed right. But I'd be happy to dig further.
<daftykins> well, you can still download a memtest ISO, throw it on a flash drive and boot that drive legacy.
<mustmodify> what does this mean? https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/0fa59bfa323fabc1bc1e#file-gistfile1-txt-L1067-L1072
<daftykins> i don't think it bears any relevance
<mustmodify> ok
<Glouglou> mustmodify: did you try to boot the livecd in legacy mode? you dvd should be list under 2 entry, legacy and uefi...
<daftykins> mustmodify: you got the latest firmware on that intel SSD?
<tb_> sss
<tb_> 怎么
<daftykins> tb_: english only
<mustmodify> daftykins: no, I haven't updated the firmware on the ssd, but I wasn't having issues before I installed the ram... I can give it a shot.
<daftykins> nah too vague
<daftykins> i don't see any point in doing anything other than pursuing the memtest angle
<mustmodify> well I will try to boot from the CD and get the memtest86 thing going.
<Glouglou> mustmodify: if it does not work, maybe you could google on the error "*BAD*gran_size" found in your syslog. good luck
<badkitty> kitty
<badkitty> I'm a Ubuntu person
<bazhang> !ask | badkitty
<ubottu> badkitty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mustmodify> What's the process for updating the drivers for my nic card?
<daftykins> ...what does that have to do with memtest?
<mustmodify> I'm watching the LiveCD download at the speed of like 0 per second.
<mustmodify> seriously it's like 1k / s
<mustmodify> and since it's sister machine can download at like 5mbps I'm thinking that's not right.
<mustmodify> sure sure, it could be the server.
<mustmodify> the remote server
<mustmodify> I just thought I would ask.
<daftykins> try another mirror
<daftykins> or torrent it instead
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Why are you downloading a LiveCD? If it's for memtest86+, then why have you (seemingly) ignored my messages to you about using memtester instead?
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: Just got a bunch of suggestions and had to pick one.
<mustmodify> Oh
<mustmodify> and I got an error when installing memtester
<RB2> Hi, I can't find the init script for vsftpd
<mustmodify> though actually it's working now
<mustmodify> here it is: "Package linux-signed-image-generic is not configured yet. "
<lamba> if unattended-upgrades has been running (according to the logfile) but the kernel hasn't been updated (not installed, not just not rebooted onto it), is there an obvious place to look ? I couldn't find any evidence of apt pinning on it or such, though i'm more centos savvy then ubuntu.
<wileee> lamba, desktop, server, end goal?
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: You said "though it's working now". Does that mean you're currently running memtester?
<daftykins> looks like package management issues
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: No, I thought it was working but then it failed.
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: so I'm tracking that down now.
<mustmodify> "Package linux-signed-image-3.13.0-65-generic is not configured yet"
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Please pastebin the full output of "sudo apt-get install memtester".
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: Now I really have it installed. :)
<mustmodify> but I'm trying to figure out the correct parameters.
<mustmodify> Shouldn't it just assume I want to test all the available memory? I mean, if I say, test 2GB, which 2GB will be tested? Crazy.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Due to it running in userland it doesn't (safely) have knowledge of which physical areas of memory linux is giving it.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: If you use a large value it should test most of your RAM. For example, you could close most other applications and pass as much RAM as you have free.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: For example, close all other apps, run "free -G", look at the number second down under "Free", and pass that like "sudo memtester nnG" where "nn" is the number of GiB free you have on your system (including space currently used for caching only).
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Note that this will likely make your system perform poorly while memetester is running.
<lamba> wileee: server
<lamba> wileee: its not a server i've touche before, but it's on our network. we just noticed it was on an old kernel and it appears that while everything else has been installed, the kernel wasn't getting updated
<teward> lamba: kernel might need manual intervention (because it'll need rebooted to take effect), not 100% sure though
<lamba> Unattended-Upgrade::Automatic-Reboot "true";
<lamba> so i thought it would.
<lamba> Automatic-Reboot-Time is 02:00.
<wileee> lamba, standard cli is dist-upgrade for kernels, not sure in this context.
<metrostation> hi
<liquidsnake> hello
<metrostation> how can I install and configure a smtp server on ubuntu
<lamba> yeah me either. kind of hoping someone in #ubuntu might know the 'this is what's meant to happen'. so i guess the question is does unattended-upgrades do kernels normally ? maybe it doesn't ?
<TJ-> lamba: you say the kernel version was older than the current published version? Is the "linux-generic" package installed (sorry if you've already answered; I've only just looked in)
<lamba> dpkg --get-selections | grep -i linux-generic dosen't show it
<lapinozz> is there a way to extract a file of any type? (i found unp and dtrx but i cant choose in what folder to extract)
<TJ-> lamba: the way the kernels stay up-to-date is that the linux-generic package Depends on the current version
<fear> I have a quick question, I'm running ubuntu mate on raspberry pi with 32gb of storage but it only seems to see 4gb worth, can I expand this in anyway?
<lamba> TJ-: oh. so without that, it wont auto-update. interesting
<TJ-> lamba: assuming the system is using the -generic flavour, not -lowlatency, then "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" should fix it
<daftykins> fear: #ubuntu-arm might be useful
<TJ-> lamba it is possible that package was removed deliberately to maintain the system on a particular version
<fear> daftykins I'll try that, it makes sense since it's a arm processor :)
<lamba> TJ-: yeah it is possible. It's also possible an engineer did it by being an idiot. Knowing this place, i know where my money is going.
<TJ-> lamba: got to be a very deliberate step to remove the package. You could check when it happened in the /var/log/apt/ logs
<lamba> thanks. super useful information.
<lapinozz> is there a way to extract a file of any type? (i found unp and dtrx but i cant choose in what folder to extract)
<tb__> j
<LambdaComplex> lapinozz: I think 7zip supports most things
<lapinozz> can i use it from terminal?
<LambdaComplex> Yep
<lapinozz> can i install it from repo?
<LambdaComplex> Should be the p7zip package
<lapinozz> p7zip dosnt let me choose where to extract
<aarobc> Anyone do video editing on ubuntu? What software do you use?
<lapinozz> what kind of editing?
<lapinozz> for montage i used Pitivi
<LambdaComplex> lapinozz: Hm, is file roller installed?
<lapinozz> nautilus?
<lapinozz> yes
<lapinozz> didnt think of that, thx :)
<razrlele> hi~
<wafflejock1> hello razrlele
<wafflejock1> aarobc: kdenlive is decent
<wafflejock1> aarobc: for live streaming stuff OBS is cross platform and works pretty well in my limited experience with it, can feed in multiple inputs from different cameras or load in image or video overlays, doesn't handle animated transitions easily but pretty nice anyway if you want to do something live streaming to YouTube or something
<aarobc> wafflejock1: looks nice, haven't tried this one yet. Tried blender and a few other ones I didn't like, hopefully this does the trick
<wafflejock1> aarobc: one last option I've heard other people use is Blender, have only used it for basic 3d modeling and animation but apparently it can be used as a regular 2D video editor as well
<wafflejock1> hmm k gotcha
<designbybeck> Orca screen reading settings,under Settings, is it missing some options? Is there a way to show more?
<redban> hi, I need help
<redban> firefox won't play mp3 files
<redban> i have installed ubuntu-restricted-extra
<redban> anyone?
<redban> any ideas?
<daftykins> redban: so it only offers to download them?
<daftykins> gotta be honest, why do you want a browser to play mp3?
<Xff> install audio codecs
<Xff> vlc etc
<redban> i have installed ubntu-restricted-extras. what other codecs do I have to install?
<daftykins> redban: you didn't respond
<redban> no it doesn't even offer to download them . just audio cannot be played error
<redban> when I do "about:plugins" I don't see audio plugins
<daftykins> there wouldn't be
<redban> sorry for fromating,
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: So when I run 'memtester 32G 3' all I get is a ton of lines like this: got  21080MB (22104727552 bytes), trying mlock ...too many pages, reducing...
<Geom> hi
<Geom> hi
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Do you have 32 GiB of memory *free*?
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: no, but it does the same thing with 5G
<mustmodify> which I do have free.
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Are you using 32 bit Ubuntu rather than 64 bit?
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: nope, 64
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Does 3 GiB work?
<mustmodify> 100M doesn't work
<Jordan_U> mustmodify: Did you run memtester as root?
<n_blownapart> hi anyone know why I can't install vagrant on ubuntu ? I tried the cli and through a browser.
<mustmodify> Jordan_U: d'Oh! That was it.
<mustmodify> I would swear I had been doing that. Apparently not.
<Twirl> Hi, why everytime i turn on my computer the sound is back at 100%?
<axg> just got a new printer. Are there drivers for epson printers for linux?
<whologin> Any chance of a multi-arch for ubuntu?
<designbybeck> How do certs work locally? or do they in Ubuntu. I am trying to connect to a school FTP server. It works sometimes, and sometimes it doesn't with FileZilla and FireFTP
<designbybeck> My settings haven't changed on my end
<designbybeck> but I did restart since the last time I connected to that server. I don't know if it is up/down, or what the problem is, but I just know it is hit and miss
<designbybeck> just didn't know if it was something on my Ubuntu 14.04 64bit side
<designbybeck> i had to restart my modem and router recently as well
<daftykins> designbybeck: read the log messaages, it should be pretty obvious what changes
<designbybeck> yeah that is what is weird daftykins... nothing has change on my settings, but it says 530 use cannot log in
<designbybeck> and looks like this is a microsoft server daftykins: <!doctype html>
<designbybeck> <html lang="en">
<designbybeck> <head>
<designbybeck> <meta charset="utf-8">
<designbybeck> <meta name="author" content="Brian Beck">
<designbybeck> <meta name="description" content="Online Accessibility by Brian Beck">
<designbybeck> <a href="https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/Orca" target="_blank">Orca Screen Reader</a> - The Orca Screen Reader is an Open Source Screen Reading software project that is available for Linux Operating Systems. Orca Screen Reader is included by default as one accessibility option on many popular Linux Operating System. This is a great for visualy impared people in third-world contrires that can not afford other accessibility software.</p>
<designbybeck> <p><a href="https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/automatik-text-reader/" target="_blank"><img id="automatik" src="../images/Automatik_Open_Source.png" alt="Automatik Open Source screen reader" /></a><a href="https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/automatik-text-reader/" target="_blank">Automatik Text Reader add-on</a> - Automatik is a Text Reader add-on for Firefox. It supports multipule languages and voice types. High quality
<designbybeck> TTS screen reader with automatic language recognition. Voice speed control. Integrated interface (compact & extended). Supports English, Spanish, German, Italian, French, Russian. Select text to speak it. (TTS: Text-To-Speech)
<designbybeck> </p>
<designbybeck> <p><a href="https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-reader-view-clutter-free-web-pages" target="_blank"><img id="reader" src="../images/Reader_Open_Source.png" alt="Firefox Reader View" /></a><a href="https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-reader-view-clutter-free-web-pages" target="_blank">Firefox Reader View</a> - Firefox Reader View, is a new feature in Firefox Web Browser that allows compatable web pages a clean, clutter free view
<designbybeck> that is easy to read and change the size and contrast of. This is more ideal for people with partial or strined eyesight. Depending on what operating system you are running, you might can use other screen readers with this as well.
<designbybeck> <p><a href="#top">Back to top</a></p>
<designbybeck> </section>
<designbybeck> <footer>
<designbybeck> &copy; 2015, Brian Beck
<designbybeck> </footer>
<designbybeck> </div>
<daftykins> designbybeck: don't paste here.
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<designbybeck> daftykins, again, sorry, didn't mean to
<designbybeck> it was the wrong thing I pasted
<designbybeck> and looks like I had the wrong password daftykins ...didn't know the one password was used in both places
<designbybeck> *sigh*... one of those days
<daftykins> you're saying it was solely password?
 * bet0x sup sup
<designbybeck> looks that way daftykins
<designbybeck> ...filezilla use to connect for a few mins, and then drop
<designbybeck> ,but I'm using fireftp right now, and it is working fine it seems
<daftykins> credentials seems a bit of a step 1 error?
<ignacio> hello
<ignacio> is there anyway to force the system to use all the processor?
<ignacio> I mean, I remember there was a panel widget for that in ubuntu 10.04
<alazare619> im looking for a distro thats similiar to slitaz in principle but based on ubuntu does anyone have a recommendation?
<alazare619> reason i want ubuntu is because of the interoperability of all of the packages
<ignacio> Does Ubuntu Studio still exists?
<locksmith2> coo' coo'
<wafflejock1> ignacio: you mean this? http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/indicator-cpufreq
<wafflejock1> ignacio: not sure on Studio
<wafflejock1> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<wafflejock1> !rpm | alazare619 can use alien as described here but not really supported, personally if I can't get a .deb from the source and I need something I'll just build it myself from source and install that way
<ubottu> alazare619 can use alien as described here but not really supported, personally if I can't get a .deb from the source and I need something I'll just build it myself from source and install that way: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !dpkg, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<alazare619> cant build from source wafflejock1
<alazare619> it requires glibc 2.15
<alazare619> and only one available in rolling or even 5.0 rc3 is 2.14
<wafflejock1> alazare619: yeah have ended up down the road of dependency hell in doing the compile it myself thing too but sometimes not too bad just depends on the package
<alazare619> particullary looking at atom editor
<alazare619> the github one
<alazare619> https://atom.io/
<alazare619> github produced it and its probably the most amazing editor ever
<ignacio> wafflejock1, yes that, thank you
<wafflejock1> alazare619: yeah can download the .deb though what's the issue there?
<alazare619> yea there is a deb for it light tables didnt have one
<alazare619> ill look at atoms deb and using tazpkg convert
<alazare619> its only x64
<alazare619> not x86
<ignacio> alazare619, you can compile it
<alazare619> and slitaz is only x86 it appears
<ignacio> Build it*
<alazare619> huh?
<ignacio> one sec
<wafflejock1> alazare619: yeah not familiar with slitaz
<alazare619> yea looks like im going to maybe just do ubuntu netinst
<alazare619> or something...
<alazare619> hmm
<ignacio> alazare619, you want atom for i386?
<alazare619> well the distro ive been working on for a very lightweight thinclient w/ a local ide
<alazare619> i was building it from scratch and started using slitaz but came across dependency hell so started looking for other options
<alazare619> if i leave slitaz im lossing 2 weeks of work but at this point im at a standstill
<ignacio> alazare619, idk if this is the latest version http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-editor-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<DDR> Hi guys. I installed the latest AMD drivers for my desktop, which was a mistake - how do I downgrade fglrx to the version that ubuntu ships with?
<daftykins> well if you ran their installer, run their uninstaller
<DDR> it was a .deb package. Now my package manager only lists that one, because it's a higher version.
<DDR> (Synaptic)
<daftykins> dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<DDR> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12622496/
<DDR> I might have found the right menu item in Synaptic, actually, just now.
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get purge fglrx* "
<DDR> Yay, my computer works now!
<DDR> Thanks!
<Guest64566> I am wondering what the backports unsupported updates are / what the usually contain. As well as wondering what updates contains differently then the security updates... these updates don't update the kernel or patch the kernel to another version or so... so what are they containing for the ubuntu os's
<Guest64566> just kind of curious what recommended updates usually contain or update/do when downloading them. And what the other pre-release updates , or unsupported updates usually do.... I would imagine recommended updates are just updating the installed programs one has not actually modifying or patching the kernel
<Guest64566> security updates may be doing some patching but probably more then not just updateing the security features/programs specific to security
<Guest64566> Though if somebody knows and can explain in depth it would be great
<kumar> Here?
<Guest64566> is or pm me
<wileee> Guest64566, ubuntu has many wiki's, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Guest64566> yes or pm me
<kumar> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<kumar> running this command got the error:
<kumar> * Restarting web server apache2                                         [fail]   * The apache2 configtest failed.
<kumar> Output of config test was:
<kumar> apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed.
<kumar> How to solve it?
<Guest64566> yes i get backports but i am wondering what the security and general updates contain or do when downloading them
<Guest64566> are they just updating the packages if you where to do apt-get update / upgrade command instead
<Guest64566> sort of auto notifying you and doing that for each package on its own
<tom4U> my ubuntu 14.04 shutdown button not working please help me
<Guest64566> if that is what the gui is doing
<daftykins> kumar: comment out the line?
<kumar> daftykins : thanks for your reply..
<Guest64566> then what is the difference between security updates and general won't general updates update the security app's as well ... so i guess i want to know what more is in a security update package normally?
<kumar> dafttkins : running command : sudo apt-get apache2 restart
<kumar> but got the error:
<kumar> apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed.
<daftykins> kumar: that's not a real command, you don't use package management to tell apache to restart
<tom4U> my ubuntu 14.04 shutdown button is not working please someone help me
<kumar> daftykins : sorry, running the command : sudo service apache2 restart
<kumar> but got the error:  apache2: Syntax error on line 140 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/alias.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Action 'configtest' failed.
<kumar> daftykins : how to solve it?
<hateball> kumar: Are you using mod_alias?
<kumar> yes..
<hateball> kumar: try running sudo a2enmod mod_alias again
<kumar> hateball : ok
<kumar> hateball : running command sudo a2enmod mod_alias    got the error:
<kumar> ERROR: Module mod_alias does not exist!
<hateball> hmmm, no I see it should be enabled by default in the binary
<BartJr> I am running 15.04, 3.19.0-16 with Cairo-Dock...When I click on the shortcuts menu there is a drive showing up there that is not mounted/connected but I am unable to remove it from the shortcuts menu. Any ideas on how to remove this from the shortcuts menu? thanks
<hateball> kumar: did you use a2enmod or did you create your own configs?
<kumar> use a2enmod
<Liza> someone please help me i have some problem related to my computer
<daftykins> can't do much helping until a description is given, Liza
<Liza> i am unable to install some windows app in wine platform
<Liza> MS office 2007 in wine
<daftykins> you shouldn't really be attempting to do that
<hateball> !wine | Liza
<ubottu> Liza: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Liza> daftkins why?
<daftykins> are you sure libre office can't suffice?
<daftykins> it's pretty flawed to desire things to run under wine for the most part, is all
<Liza> what is about kingsoft office app
<daftykins> that's not a very coherent sentence, but kingsoft would be an entirely different office suite
<Liza> few front are missing in libreoffice
<Liza> unable to view some documents
<daftykins> obtain them?
<Liza> how can i get microsoft property fronts in open apps like libreoffice
<daftykins> pass
<daftykins> more to the point, why are you using ubuntu if you're reliant on MS office?
<lh_> have chinese?
<hateball> !cn | lh_
<ubottu> lh_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lh_> thank you
<Trinity> i'm using libgdx and for some reason when i open two games or three games (could also be applications)
<Trinity> when i move the screens they start to lag
<Trinity> tested on windows, no issues
<Trinity> libgdx uses lwjgl which uses AWT beneath it
<Trinity> any ideas?
<alberto> buenas noches todos
<ignacio> buenas noches alberto
<ignacio> Good night
<loa> what is way to delete all packages which are not in my repositories? for example i update from 14.04 to 15.05 and i need delete old packages
<loa> how i can do this?
<morphles> I can not get ipv6 to work for me. I need to test some things using ipv6, so I wanted to get loopback an ipv6 address (though from memory any linux i have touched quite some time already had that). But I just can't do it. /proce/net/if_inet6 is not present. ubuntu version is 14.04, very hard to find anything on the net about that. I think I might have tried to disable ipv6 at some point in past, but sysctl does not have isabled directives. So not sure what
<daftykins> loa: it did that
<morphles> modprobe ipv6 does nothing, lsmod still does not list anything, but I would guess ipv6 is compiled in, kernels is 3.13
<loa> daftykins, no
<loa> daftykins, i have many packages from not official repositories
<loa> for example cuda
<hrobjartur> hi
<daftykins> loa: oh PPAs...
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hrobjartur> I'm using the xorg-edgers ppa for the nvidia-352 driver
<daftykins> loa: see your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<hrobjartur> this driver was necessary for my 4k screens at my work.
<loa> daftykins, and what? there all repositories commented out
<loa> but packages are installed from them
<hrobjartur> now, I just added the same ppa to my colleagues ubuntu... same ubuntu... same hardware...
<hrobjartur> however... the nvidia-352 driver does not show up in aptitude search on his computer
<daftykins> loa: see the above ppapurge i triggered.
<hrobjartur> I don't get how there can be a difference between our computers.. we both use the same ppa.
<hateball> hrobjartur: did you apt-get update
<hrobjartur> hateball,  yes.
<loa> daftykins, there plenty of them  > 20
<loa> it will be hard.
<daftykins> so roll your sleeves up and get to work :)
<hrobjartur> hateball,  I first. purged his nivida driver install, then I added the ppa, then I apt-get updated.
<loa> daftykins, i can't get why update did not done that.
<hateball> hrobjartur: while it should show, I suggest you use this ppa instead since it will become the "official" one https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<daftykins> you're meant to get rid of PPAs yourself, it's in all the upgrade advice
<loa> daftykins, ok, i think i must more did all more carefully before update
<hrobjartur> hateball,  thanks... I was using this one before, but I had problems with cuda support on the nvidia-352 driver from that PPA
<hateball> hrobjartur: Ah
<hrobjartur> hateball,   I figured maybe cuda had not been compiled with the driver in that PPA... but I could be wrong something else maybe
<daftykins> loa: sorry that wasn't English
<hrobjartur> hateball,  is it possible that nvidia-352 has been removed from the xorg-edgers?
<hateball> hrobjartur: Well, I don't use CUDA so I can't really help you there. I did not see you mention that
<hateball> hrobjartur: looking at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa it would seem so. Probably because of the move to the other repo
<hrobjartur> hateball,  can I use the apt tools to search in specific repository only
<hrobjartur> hateball, ok
<hateball> hrobjartur: It is even stated so up top
<hateball> hrobjartur: well you can use apt-cache policy <package> to see which repo it comes from
<hrobjartur> hateball,  thanks!
<hrobjartur> hateball,  I guess I'll go back to graphics-drivers ppa
<hrobjartur> hateball,  and try to solve the cuda issue
<hateball> hrobjartur: Good luck. You may try the 355 driver as well
<hateball> I've been using it a while (not with cuda) and it has been stable
<hrobjartur> great
<hrobjartur> hateball, ... I see that while  typically  libcuda1  is installed along side the nvidia driver... in the graphics-drivers ppa I have to install libcuda1 specifically.
<hrobjartur> hateball,  this was probably my issue.
<Anticom> Good morning. Anyone else experiencing any issues with VirtualBox v5.0.4 installed from their website since yesterday?
<daftykins> could try their channel
<daftykins> often they're up on issues
<Anticom> no response yet
<Anticom> I did some updates on my Ubuntu 14.04 (64 Bit) host and now i can't start any of my VMs
<daftykins> modules + logs?
<Anticom> which ones?
<daftykins> virtualbox ones ¬_¬
<Anticom> daftykins: well that's the error i'm getting displayed: http://pastebin.com/1f9PxxRk hang in for the logs
<loa> where configs for daemons located in ubuntu 15.04?
<loa> i know that now it systemd but where.
<Anticom> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/rAJekfbB
<jay_> hi everyone
<jay_> i have a quick question
<jay_> im new on ubuntu and would like to know if there is an ubuntu version of Ms visio?
<jay_> anyone?
<jaywink> jay_, no, but LibreOffice Draw can open Visio documents for viewing
<jay_> and can you edit ?
<jaywink> It also has a lot of similar functionality
<jaywink> I believe you can't save to visio format because afaik it is proprietary
<jay_> okay... tanx let me try iy out
<wileee> jay_, worth looking at, https://askubuntu.com/questions/37632/is-there-an-alternative-to-microsoft-office-visio
<lasmeoule78> hi
<sjoshi> jay_: you can also check dia
<jay_> tanx guys....and what's the default mail agent ?
<nhyl> jay_, personally i really really like yEd.
<sjoshi> jay_: you can also see  http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2015/05/how-to-install-evolus-pencil-in-ubuntu.html
<jay_> tanx a lot guys..
<A124> Hello. Having Raring, need to upgrade in-place. Did use archive to apt dist upgrade. But calling do-releae-upgrade gives 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.13 80] .. How could I get to newer version?
<jimbow> where is the chat channel?
<wileee> A124, next saucy is eol as well, a backup and fresh install is the general safestroute
<A124> wileee Cannot do that unfortunately.
<wileee> !eol-upgrade
<wileee> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deniz> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<huscurian> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<gulzar> df -h shows this http://paste.dy.fi/CYi. Is there anything wrong in the allocation of storages. RAM is 1TB
<huscurian> cls
<hhhh> Yo, I'm trying to overclock my monitor atm, and I'm told that /lib/modules/<kernel>/updates/dkms/nvidia_331.ko should be a file
<Trinity> how do you add icons/programs to the xfce start menu launcher?
<Trinity> Whisker Menu*
<hhhh> But I only have nvidia.ko and nvidia-uvm.ko, how do I force the nvidia gui to generate the file?
<Guest64566> do you guys now if there is any ubuntu packages for developing for iphone or windows phone app's tools, debugging, flashing,building etc for those we have android-tools-* packages for the android but doesn't look like there is any for windows mobile devices or iphone  apple mobile devices
<Guest64566> anybody know if there is any in the repo's or any in existence for linux / ubuntu
<jay_> lol... i am dual booting from windows 10 to ubuntu and i cannot seem to boot to windows again
<Guest64566> well there is 32 packages for android in the apt-get repo's of version 14 trusty
<Guest64566> but no windows or iphone and only a few ipod ones
<Guest64566> either re install your mbr with windows or uses chain loading with grub that should clear it up
<Guest64566> of course you have to know the path to the kernel if you don't know that you will have to uses gpart or other data recovery tools to find the sector maybe fdisk would help
<Guest64566> don't have time to help on this stuff right now though
<A124> Umm.. Widnows stores MBR on the boot drive too.
<A124> I mean partition, so just chainloading the right partition should do.
<Guest64566> so find the partition you want and chainload with grub to the path of the kernel or bootloader for it...etc
<Guest64566> google for grub chainloading examples
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows why every time i turn in my computer sound goes to exactly 100% ?
<Twirl> and also, 50% of the times i need to turn off wifi network and turn it on again so it connects, which is stupid and unnecessary
<jay_> tanx
<jdavisdynamic> hello new to this and ubuntu
<jdavisdynamic> jeff is now known as losinginyrtrdy
<stukdev_> I setup a syslog server and a dhcp, but when syslog client send more log, the server can't satisfy the dhcp request...is normal^
<stukdev_> ?
<abb4s> hi every body , any one know what happen after type double-quot after command ?? like echo "
<abb4s> ??
<Archyme> abb4s, why not try it?
<abb4s> Archyme:  i tryed that but i dont know what happen ! ot just take input and ...
<Archyme> abb4s, ok so echo " return, then type hello world return, then " return
<BLablabla> hi
<Russell_D_Lee> shell is waiting you input until another quot
<Torras> hello
<abb4s> Archyme:  so what the meaning of this ? where is used ??
<Archyme> abb4s, what Russell_D_Lee said ^
<Torras> hola
<Archyme> abb4s, type "man echo"
<alpaca_sida_ekis> ese
<Torras> penis
<alpaca_sida_ekis> lol temara te pega
<Torras> vols sida?
<Ben64> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<abb4s> Russell_D_Lee:   so what the meaning of this ? where is used ??
<alpaca_sida_ekis> no plotis pero loc
<alpaca_sida_ekis> ese
<alpaca_sida_ekis> Don't cry
<HatemOgLu> Selmlar
<Russell_D_Lee> for example, we need input a lot of string
<cicle> etsee
<cicle> locus
<abb4s> Archyme: it is not just about echo , any command that you type a quot after that , itwould happen
<cicle> com va?
<cicle> tot be?
<cicle> etse loku
<cicle> i've a problem with ubuntu
<abb4s> Russell_D_Lee: okay thanks sir , i got it
<cicle> my unbuntu has VIH
<cicle> loks
<Russell_D_Lee> abb4s, you're welcome
<cicle> help me
<cicle> filldeputa
<cicle> murit
<cicle> subnurmal
<cicle> ets lleig
<abb4s> Russell_D_Lee: Archyme : so when you want inter multi line input for a cammand you can do it ...
<cicle> tens sida a sa poronga
<Archyme> cicle, what is your question?
<Ben64> Archyme: its a troll, ignore
<cicle> i've a problem
<Myrtti> cicle: please stop?
<cicle> i've a problem!
<Russell_D_Lee> abb4s: yes, i thank so
<cicle>                                                 
<cicle>                                                                                                                                 
<cicle>  
<cicle>  
<cicle>  
<cicle>  
<cicle>  
<jay_> exit
<Browser> I have a customer display connected through a USB port in /dev/ttyACM0. When I do echo "Testing text" > /dev/ttyACM0 , the screen only displays a "T" and I have to cat /dev/ttyACM0 to show everything. If I run screen /dev/ttyACM0 the echo command works as expected. Why could it be buffering the text?
<danorby_> I cannot get ELF file to run when I double click on them.  They are setup as executables, but a double click asks "Open With...." but when I open terminal in the folder and I run via the terminal it works.
<pm5000> Hey, im stuck trying to get a .desktop launcher to start a "executable (application/x-executable)" file.
<pm5000> basically I checked that the path has no spaces and my Exec is - Exec=/home/xxx/Documents/PopcornTime/Popcorn-Time
<pm5000> oh yes, it also shows this error when I try to launch - There was an error launching the application.
<pm5000> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !patience | pm5000
<ubottu> pm5000: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<peder> Anyone know how i can set default arch for all repos for apt (that is, disable armhf for all but the one i have [arch+=armhf] on i its sources.list-line
<peder> without having to add [arch-=armhf] to every deb-line
<channelit> Please could you provide me with the command line tool that used to share code with you?
<shooter2kill> hey all i was just wondering how would i start or stop a progam in terminal
<CodeChris> channelit: do you mean the command pastebin or pastebinit
<channelit> yes
<channelit> CodeChris, yes
<CodeChris> that's it; so like 'pastebin cat /etc/fstab'
<k1l> !pastebinit | channelit
<ubottu> channelit: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hateball> shooter2kill: Do you have an example of what?
<shooter2kill> ok say i wanted to close firefox via the terminal
<channelit> I can't find the command
<k1l> channelit: see the bots message. it explains it
<hateball> shooter2kill: several options, one is: pkill firefox
<shooter2kill> thanks hateball was totally what i was looking for ...spot on mate....
<shooter2kill> what about starting a progam say again firefox i wanted to start that from terminal
<hateball> shooter2kill: just run "firefox". if you want to disown it so it doesnt die when you close the terminal, run "firefox &"
<shooter2kill> so i was to do "run firefox" and then closed the terminal window the program would also close unless i & ?
<shooter2kill> still there hateball?
<hateball> shooter2kill: yes
<shooter2kill> ok sweet
<shooter2kill> thanks mate very helpful
<DaNorby> Just type the program name into terminal.  If it goes back to the prompt you may close the terminal without the other program closin.
<hateball> shooter2kill: well you can manage it using "jobs". so if you start a program without &, then press ctrl+z in terminal to pause it, then type "bg 1" to disown it. use "jobs" to see what is being paused if you have multiple things launched from same terminal
<shooter2kill> thanks everyone just trying to get use to using terminal ...only new to linux mint but trying to use the terminal for things to get use to it
<TheNumb> shooter2kill: unfortunately linux mint is not a supported derivative of ubuntu.
<loa> hello, somebody use steam in ubuntu 15.04 with controller?
<shooter2kill> oh ok ...
<DaNorby> If I am not mistaken, would the same be said of Ubuntu with trinity desktop?
<hateball> loa: Yes. Are you taking a poll or do you have a problem?
<shooter2kill> i thought it was more or less the same cause it says mint was built off ubuntu
<k1l> use the irc support channel that is made the startchannel in their irc clients
<k1l> !mint | shooter2kill
<ubottu> shooter2kill: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<loa> hateball, i have problem. thx for response. i have some lag in menu... like left button is always on
<hateball> loa: Is this in a game, steam big picture mode, regular steam, or what? What controller?
<loa> hateball, i often have problem with continues sound like ping, ping, ping, ping...
<shooter2kill> all good thanks
<loa> hateball, this is in big picture mode
<shooter2kill>  :)
<loa> hateball, my controller is Logitech Gamepad F310
<TheNumb> DaNorby: most likely since iirc ubuntu doesn't provide trinity packages.
<hateball> loa: Strange, I have the same exact controller and I have no issues. Hmmm.
<loa> hateball, when i enter to game from big picture all working ok... that problem is even without controller
<loa> hateball, you got what i am talking about?
<hateball> loa: I think so.
<loa> hateball, i can show you in twitch if you want.
<hateball> loa: Since it seems quite Steam specific, perhaps more people will have seen that issue in #ubuntu-steam or #steamlug
<loa> hateball, like something like dummy input from somewhere.
<loa> hateball, i will try now
<hateball> loa: have you tried disconnecting other input devices? like mouse/keyboard
<loa> hateball, you know what... one person said me that there is some option for debug input when starting steam from console
<loa> something like steam -debug_input
<loa> and will show all data which goes to steam input
<hateball> loa: I do not know, but I bet someone in the channels I mentioned do
<channelit> I have 2 wifi networks, all my friends see it, but my laptop can't
<channelit> Ubuntu 14.04
<channelit> Sometimes I can see it, and other time it disconnected and disappears from my network manager
<hateball> channelit: what wifi chipset do you use?
<wodim> hello, how do I choose to use unity 2D ?
<wodim> I can't find the button to change my session typ
<wodim> e
<channelit> What do you mean by chipset? the model?
<channelit> hateball,
<k1l> wodim: there is no unity2d anymore. it will use llvmpipe since som time
<wodim> k1l: so there is no way not to use a 3d desktop?
<wodim> k1l: or maybe I can install something else than unity? I'm using it inside a vm and it crawls.
<k1l> wodim: gnome (and so unity7) changed to using llvmpipe some time ago
<hateball> channelit: yep, find out by running lspci or lsusb, depending how it is connected
<k1l> wodim: ubuntu offers a huge bunch of other desktops. you can try lxde (lubuntu-desktop) etc
<hateball> channelit: certain chipsets/drivers do not play well in linux
<wodim> k1l: yes, I will try with lxde then, thank you.
<channelit> hateball,  Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 3160 (rev 93)
<channelit> hateball, is that what you mean?
<channelit> hateball, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623451/
<hateball> channelit: hmm, intel wifi is usually quite well supported
<hateball> channelit: some older drivers, like in the kernel used in 14.04 can have problems with N or AC networks tho, and you can disable that to try
<hateball> channelit: so the first thing to check, is the SSID you're trying to connect to a N-network?
<hateball> channelit: there are various options you can tweak in /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf. I have to be off now so I hope someone else can help you, or that you have enough info that you can google
<channelit> hateball, They are correct
<channelit> hateball, Ok thank you
<rafaelcenteio> Anybody know how iin command line
<rafaelcenteio> in command line how to export file with the same name but with a number at the end?*
<rafaelcenteio> I mean, the output file with the same name of the source.
<ArnC> Hey guys, do you know if there is a permanent fix for pam mysql authentication with vsftpd ? (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218804)
<k1l> rafaelcenteio: can you give more details? i dont understand what you want to do
<ArnC> OKay
<ArnC> So I authenticate my FTP users with pam mysql
<ArnC> I have the same problem than the one which is exposed in the thread
<ArnC> (related to  libgcc_s.so.1)
<ArnC> the vsftpd package seems broken in Ubuntu 14.04
<ArnC> When I apply the fix provided in the forum thread, everything works well
<ArnC> But every time i run apt-get upgrade
<ArnC> I have to reapply the fix
<ArnC> So I suppose that the bug should be fixed in the repos
<ArnC> suppose/ assum
<ArnC> e
<baizon> can someone help me... if i remove ipv6.disable=1 from /etc/default/grub my network breaks :/
<ikonia_> baizon: why are you removing that ?
<baizon> ikonia_: i had trouble with ipv6 in the past
<rafaelcenteio> k1l: For instance, I have a file name BB.jpg. I will use imagemagick to create a copy of this .jpg but with less quality. So I want the output name to be the same but with a number 1 in the end (BB1.jpg in this case). Now, it is of course easy to do with a single file, but I want something like a variable, something like output=[samenameasinput]$foo.jpg
<ikonia_> baizon: that wasn't the question
<ikonia_> baizon: why are you removing that parameter ?
<baizon> ikonia_: i want to have ipv6 again
<ikonia_> baizon: so change it to 0
<ikonia_> not 1
<baizon> ikonia_: well my network isnt working then
<ikonia_> define "isn't working"
<k1l> rafaelcenteio: iirc imagemagick supports batch converting and got a menu for that
<baizon> ikonia_: no connection
<ikonia_> baizon: at what point ?
<MaBunny> hey guys
<baizon> ikonia_: well some hosts are working, other arent. For example youtube.com is working, askubuntu.com not
<ikonia_> baizon: and why do you think it's anything to do with that parameter ?
<rafaelcenteio> k1l: Ok, thanks.
<baizon> ikonia_: my other ubuntu machines are working without this parameter
<k1l> ArnC: see if that sort of issue is already reported on launchpad.net so you dont have to apply the fix every time
<ikonia_> baizon: so when you access those sites, look at what DNS address they are resolving to
<baizon> ikonia_: well let me check
<MaBunny> guys is there any bangla channel?
<ikonia_> MaBunny: as in bangladesh ?
<MaBunny> yes
<ikonia_> MaBunny: there is #ubuntu-in for general Indian community
<ikonia_> is that close enough, I'm not aware of a specific bangladesh one
<MaBunny> ok thnx
<baizon> ikonia: ou well its working now, <3 shitty routers
<ikonia> baizon: no need for the language
<baizon> ikonia: well, i had to restart my pc twice, then it worked. So yeah what can i say, wasted 20min trying to debug something that isnt even my fault :/
<shooter2kill> does anyone here run gnome-boxes im trying to get to run it starts but doesnt reconize my kali.iso not sure why
<k1l> shooter2kill: ask the mint guys what they changed there and see if they can fix that with you
<shooter2kill> ok
<k1l> its on another server (dont ask us why that is)
<k1l> !mint | shooter2kill
<ArnC> Thanks k1l
<brandon> whos ready to get their privates touched?
<cfhowlett> !ops | guest91921
<ubottu> guest91921: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ikonia> cfhowlett: what's up ?
<DJones> Guest91921: Please don't
<Guest91921> DJones : dont what?
<cfhowlett> ikonia, "touching privates ..."?
<ikonia> ahhh he was brandon
<Guest91921> i was refering to private tcp connections
<esph> So, some stuff got screwed up in my sister's Xubuntu install, and neither the regular nor the "recovery mode" kernel options boot. The drive seems to be okay (checked the SMART stuff), so now I'm just trying to find a good way to fix it.
<cfhowlett> yeah, that's the new thing.  drop some stupid remarks and quickly change the nick.  clever boy.
<esph> Is using the intall media to "Install Xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS alongside Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS" a good idea, or is there a better option?
<cfhowlett> esph, better options exist
<esph> Even though it says the computer has Ubuntu, it's actually Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> esph, first: what is the goal?
<esph> cfhowlett: just get the computer working again, with minimal differences from before.
<kazuka_> how do i prevent my root folder or any files or folder being accessed from the url file:///
<cfhowlett> esph, so you want ubuntu or xubuntu?
<auronandace> esph: did you manage to recover what your sister wanted?
<esph> cfhowlett: xubuntu; both the Live CD and the old install are Xubuntu; I don't know why the installer thinks the existing install is Ubuntu
<esph> auronandace: the stuff is all still there; I don't think the /home partition was affected, and SMART tests showed no errors.
<auronandace> esph: now would be a good time to recommend to her regular backups as a preventative measure against data loss
<esph> Well, right now it's 6AM here, so I think I'll take a rain check on that for the moment
<esph> I just want to know the best way of fixing the install.
<xStark> Can anyone please help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/679674/help-with-ubuntu-installation-14-04-3-lts
<xStark> Can anyone help me with this because I've been trying for days now.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/679674/help-with-ubuntu-installation-14-04-3-lts
<ikonia> xStark: what's your problem ?
<auronandace> !here | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xStark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623820/
<xStark> ikonia: This is my problem ------>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xStark> oops
<xStark> one sec
<esph> cfhowlett: care to elaborate on the better options?
<xStark> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12623820/
<cfhowlett> esph, so right now your USB doesn't boot at all?
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark did you resize your disk? Looks like you are lacking disk space
<xStark> I have a 1TB harddrive
<ikonia> xStark: I don't want a cut and paste from askubuntu
<esph> cfhowlett: huh? no, the live media on the USB boots fine
<ZombieHyperdrive> Ok
<ikonia> xStark: I want you to talk to me and explain the problem
<xStark> ikonia: All right.
<esph> cfhowlett: the previously installed xubuntu on the laptop's SSD doesn't boot
<xStark> ikonia: Look I try to install ubuntu, the 1st option, install ubuntu in windows 7 doesnt work
<ikonia> xStark: please define "doesn't wor"
<ikonia> work
<xStark> ikonia: System just restarts
<cfhowlett> esph, reinstall to the same partitions used previously.  DO NOT format the /home partition!
<ikonia> xStark: at what point ?
<auronandace> xStark: you mean beside rather than in win7
<xStark> auronandace: No, for me it actually displays as "Install In Windows 7" rather than "Install beside Windows 7"
<esph> cfhowlett: I definitely wouldn't do that
<cfhowlett> :)
<xStark> ikonia: As soon as I select "Install inside windows 7" computer restarts
<esph> cfhowlett: but the only option for that is the one I asked about before, which you said was suboptimal
<ikonia> xStark "inside windows 7"
<esph> cfhowlett: the other two of the three installation options involve nuking everything
<xStark> ikonia: Yes, not beside windows 7, inside windows 7.
<ikonia> xStark: thats wubi
<ikonia> thats a "dead" technology
<cfhowlett> esph, if you actually had a bootable system, I would suggest sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> xStark: dont install "inside" windows. that is going to break
<xStark> ikonia: I boot my PC from USB flash drive and follow installation steps and it displays as "install inside windows 7" instead of "Install alongside windows 7"
<esph> cfhowlett: can I do that from chroot?
<ikonia> xStark: that is a dead technology
<cfhowlett> xStark, wubi is dead, rotten, putrefied and should never be mentioned in polite company much less used.
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark isn't there an option "use free disk space"?
<cfhowlett> esph, that "should" work
<auronandace> xStark: what version of ubuntu is this?
<k1l_> xStark: how much partitions are there already?
<xStark> auronandace: 14.04.3
<esph> cfhowlett: I don't need the /home partition mounted to do that, do I?
<MonkeyDust> xStark  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real ubuntu installation
<cfhowlett> esph, nope.
<xStark> k1l_: there are like 4 partitions. 2 are recovery loaders, 1 win 7 loader and 1 partition named "HP_Tools"
<ZombieHyperdrive> thats a dirty preinstalled windows configuration, do you have a windows disk?
<k1l_> xStark: so that is the reason why it cant install alongside windows. you can only have 4 primary partitions
<xStark> MonkeyDust: I know that. I don't use wubi. It displays as "Install In Windows 7" instead of "Install alongside Windows 7" when I try to install it from USB drive
<esph> cfhowlett: hmm, apt-get tells me xubuntu-desktop is already installed and up to date in the chroot.
<ikonia> xStark: make a freee space partition
<ikonia> you'll find it will give you options to install along side
<ikonia> at the moment I'd guess you have no unallocated space
<ZombieHyperdrive> I would suggest save your data and clean install windows. Partition the disk upon install of Windows. Afterwards install ubuntu on free disk space
<k1l_> xStark: that is wubi. its a fallback (which one should no use) since there is no other possible install with that spoiled partition sheme
<xStark> yeah I have no unallocated space
<cfhowlett> esph, ... sorry to hear it but it does confirm you are properly installed though not configured
<k1l_> and you got 4 primary partitions on a msdos partition table
<xStark> yeah 4 partitions
<ZombieHyperdrive> actually three
<esph> cfhowlett: is there a way to reinstall from the chroot? Or should I just go back and do the second installation on top of the first?
<ZombieHyperdrive> sda1 ,2 and 3
<zoli___> hi all
<ZombieHyperdrive> hey
<xStark> ZombieHyperDrive: I formatted windows recently lol I haven't touched the disks ever since. Comp came with 4 partitions
<k1l_> xStark: so: if you dont get rid of at least one partition, you cant install ubuntu native.
<cfhowlett> esph, it's a frustrating issue because, per your last cli command, xubuntu is present!  but if no one else has a better solution, I suppose reinstall is an option
<xStark> k1l_: I cant delete the 3 partitions that has windows loaders so I must delete the fat32 partition?
<k1l_> xStark: i dont know about what partitions you will need anytime soon.
<xStark> HP automatically created the fat 32 partition so I have no idea what impact it would have on the PC
<xStark> k1l_: Is there any way I can shrink some space and install Ubuntu on that space instead of deleting one partition
<ZombieHyperdrive> Your windows system disk ist FAT32 @ xStark?
<k1l_> xStark: once again: if its a msdos partition table you cant have more than 4 primary partitions.
<xStark> ZombieHyperDrive: Of course not. 3 partitions (That have loaders) are NTFS and one partitions, automatically created by HP is fat32]
<xStark> k1l_: Yeah, you're right
<k1l_> xStark: so if you want to install ubuntu native, than get a clue about that partitions. a windows doesnt need any of theese. it can boot from one parititon very well. but that is your decision if you want to keep that recoveries and eventually reinstall windows properly
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark save your data and delete the recovery partitions so that you only have C:/
<A124> Nevermind, I think I can live a while, get a new system and never ever return to Ubuntu again.
<esph> cfhowlett: Oh, I just realized I hadn't run `apt-get update` since I fixed networking within the chroot environment. Maybe it will work after the repos are updated.
<xStark> Literally I have 4 partitions
<xStark> 3 are recovery partitions
<xStark> It seems the HP_Tools partition is for diagonostic purpose
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark delete them and resize the disk
<ZombieHyperdrive> say 500 GB Windows 500 GB freed for Ubuntu
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: I'm looking at the HP site, a forums post on HP site actually. Someone says HP_Tools contains BIOS so um..
<cfhowlett> xStark, advice: always get back OEM media from the manufacturer.  just in case ...
<kazuka_> how do i prevent my root folder or any files or folder being accessed from the url file:/// ???????
 * shooter2kill falls over i got virtualbox working ubuntu didnt want to play ball but mint does
<shooter2kill> im off and running Zombie
<k1l_> A124: dont blame ubuntu because you use ubuntu release way longer than the support timeframe. see the !eolupgrade factoid to get to know what to do.
<xStark> cfhowlett: What's OEM Media? If it's recovery data, I have them in a few DVD;s.
<cfhowlett> Original Equipment Manufacturer = HP in your case.  Request those HP tools / software on a CD/USB
<xStark> cfhowlett: Yeah, you're right. But I guess it's too late in my case.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ZombieHyperdrive> Download the drivers manually @xStark, waste the disk and get a clean Windows 7 copy off the Internet. Enter Serial Number, Done!
<k1l_> A124: but you will need to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and then to 14.04.
<Mosley> hiya
<Mosley> can anyone advise me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Mosley
<ubottu> Mosley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZombieHyperdrive> preinstalled machines are for the bin
<Mosley> my dell laptop has much lower batteries on ubuntu 14.04 then wi
<Mosley> i have tlp, what else can i do?
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: My windows 7 copy is original, I don't think there's any need for downloading a new one.
<Mosley> why is my battery much worse on linux then windows 8/8.1/10?
<xStark> Battery depends on various things
<xStark> Firstly, your screen brightness
<ZombieHyperdrive> Mosley because Linux is more powerful ;)
<xStark> You keep it at high brightness, your battery is gonna come down so quick xD
<Mosley> My laptop used to make a weird clicking sound under windows someone said it was linked to power management/speedstep optimisations
<Mosley> Linux does not do this, battery life has gone from 7-9 hours all the way to 2-4 hours
<xStark> I've used Windows since ages now and I haven't ever heard of such 'clicking sound' that you describe
<Mosley> Additionally, hibernate sucks. additionally i found it impossible to boot custom partitioned luks/lvm full disk encryption with seperate home/swap (although installer fully encrypted works)
<Mosley> its basically a mess, that i dont fully understand how to fix
<rochelimit> kazuka_: If you have user permissions that allow access, then access is allowed. If you are worried about other users reading the folders, then remove those users from groups that have permissions to read.
<xStark> Mosley: I have no idea on the installation process. I'm struggling to install Ubuntu myself..
<Mosley> tried 14.04 15.04 and mint..... nada (fedora installer can set this up out of the box)
<xStark> It's really all because of the 4 partitions windows has created...
<Mosley> the ubuntu installer really does suck.. its so feature poor
<prabesh> hey guys
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark did you try debian for example to compare ?
<ZombieHyperdrive> hey prabesh
<xStark> What?
<xStark> debian?
<k1l_> Mosley: go for the mini install and  do install what you like.
<ZombieHyperdrive> debian linux
<ZombieHyperdrive> yeah
<k1l_> ZombieHyperdrive: what does that help here now?
<xStark> No I didn't compare
<Mosley> i did a mini install on suse
<k1l_> xStark: again: get a clue what that partitions are needed for and if you need that. windows as such is fine on one partition only install. so i suggest a proper dualboot reinstall of windows and ubuntu
<Mosley> it was ok... i have built arch up before.. i end up just installing most things anyway, so a fully populated release distro is much better for me
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark yes, clean install windows and resize partitions during install. Afterwards Ubuntu should offer installation alongside windows
<k1l_> Mosley: so do you want any technical support now? because for ranting you better make a blog and do it there.
<Mosley> i just "like" Ubuntu/unity... its a good os, but the installer sucks.. and chrooting to update-initram didnt enable me to boot a custom encrypted partition, crypttab just does not load
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please Mosley
<Mosley> tech support really, i have 3 issues: 1 booting customised fully encrypted system (seperate home partition, 2 hibernate, and 3 battery life
<k1l_> Mosley: so lets focus on one thing after the next. what is the exact issue with a full encryption install?
<Mosley> Wont boot (seems not to see / request password to unlock crypted disks)
<Mosley> therefore Fstab won't mount therefore drops to busybox
<Mosley> well... it WILL boot (past grub atleast)
<xStark_Ubuntu> k1l_: There's like 4 partitions, Local Disk (C:), HP_Tools, SYSTEM, and RECOVERY (D:). Local Disk C contains windows OS, System contains recovery environment files, HP_Tools contains files for diagonostic tools and RECOVERY (D:) contains recovery files.
<ZombieHyperdrive> the fuck is busybox?
<Mosley> wont mount/read crypttab
<cfhowlett> !language | ZombieHyperdrive
<ubottu> ZombieHyperdrive: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bazhang> no cursing here ZombieHyperdrive
<Mosley> busybox is the basic tiny in a single binary linux i guess?
<Mosley> for hyper basic functions
<Mosley> think of it like.... hmmm...... that windows system recovery cli
<ZombieHyperdrive> thx mosley
<kazuka_> there is a security concern in chrome concerning the access of your root file system with file:/// ?
<kazuka_> please help
<k1l_> kazuka_: ?
<bazhang> google chrome kazuka_ ?
<ZombieHyperdrive> Kazuka are you running chrome as root?
<xStark> k1l_: And yeah, as of now, I do think that all 4 partitions are necessary
<k1l_> Mosley: i am not familiar with encryption. but can you give more details of your setup?
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark nope they are not
<k1l_> xStark: than there is nothing ubuntu can do now. its your call
<auronandace> xStark: windows can operate just fine with just the one partition, nothing else is required
<ZombieHyperdrive> C:\\ is system disk @xStark
<ZombieHyperdrive> the other parts you can waste
<xStark> Ok so suppose I remove one partition
<Mosley> well the setup i attempted: 250mb fat32 EFI partion, 500Mb Ext2 or 3 /boot partition (unencrypted) and then a crypted container Luks/lvm : inside is 3 partitons, 15GB EXT4 (/) 8.1gb Swap, and rest (Approx 100gb /home)
<xStark> Is it good enough for ubuntu to install
<ZombieHyperdrive> thats some 50 gigs and dev sda2 and 14 gigs on sda3
<k1l_> xStark: "i want a new wheel on my car but cant remove one of the 4 old ones" so what should we say now?
<Mosley> all mounted under luksfile "crypted" - i basically tried to follow this guide
<rochelimit> kazuka_: by 'access' do you mean read or write? What concern do you have that YOU can access YOUR root files?
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark i guess the bootloader recovery partition keeps you from installing ubuntu
<Mosley> http://askubuntu.com/questions/623814/install-ubuntu-15-04-with-full-disk-encryption-but-without-swap-partition
<auronandace> xStark: if you remove one partition then you can make an extended partition, in that you can put several logical partitions but you'll likely just want / and swap
<Mosley> adapted to my needs
<Mosley> also tried this guide for seperate physical (virtual) partiton containers with  crypted mounts
<Mosley> http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<xStark> auronandace: Yeah, I want just / and swap
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark save your data before any actions, just to be on the safe side
<Mosley> also worked with chroot in live session to update initram, set up the crypttab, and also to setup the grub
<auronandace> xStark: then whatever partition you remove you'll need to replace it with an extended partition, then put the logical partitions inside that
<ZombieHyperdrive> yes
<xStark> auronandace: Alright
<Mosley> however i figured that as the cryptab file lives inside the encrypted folder, itsd not detected/available on boot, and the initramfs is not including crypto info on boot
<auronandace> xStark: as others have recommended backups are a very very good idea
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: I have a backup, not a problem ;)
<Mosley> (does that make any sense?)
<theme2> I found a weird directory in my home directory
<theme2> its name is "R9NzpSUBBD" and it's owned by root
<ZombieHyperdrive> timestamp?
<theme2> and "ls | wc" outputs "321063  321063 77376183"
<theme2> ZombieHyperdrive, sep 25
<AlinaM> hello all, what is the analog of acdsee for windows in linux world with advanced features etc?
<theme2> it is 179MB
<theme2> any idea what it might be?
<ZombieHyperdrive> nope actually
<ZombieHyperdrive> makes no sense to me to count words
<ZombieHyperdrive> from a hackers perspective
<ZombieHyperdrive> ah
<ZombieHyperdrive> okay
<theme2> I just went, seriously, lolwat
<ZombieHyperdrive> hehe sorry
<cfhowlett> AlinaM, darktable
<cfhowlett> or gimp
<Mosley> AlinaM I'd recommend XnViewMP
<Mosley> very ACDsee Like
<geirha> theme2: Could be anything. Think back to the last time(s) you used sudo. What did you run?
<Mosley> http://www.xnview.com/en/xnviewmp/#features
<ZombieHyperdrive> theme to perhaps a program put it in there. I have had it with a script where i suddenly had screenshots on my desktop
<ZombieHyperdrive> good thing is to disable ssh on startup
<ZombieHyperdrive> leave no space for attacks
<geirha> theme2: and the date reported by  ls -ld R9NzpSUBBD   might give a clue
<theme2> geirha, it's Sep 25, and I don't remember a thing about that day
<ZombieHyperdrive> @ theme2 that could be the answer ;)
<theme2> ZombieHyperdrive, ???
<theme2> btw the file names are like wtf long
<xStark> god im just so confused on what to do
<theme2> it apparently triggered a bug in my terminal's autocomplete O_o
<k1l_> theme2: what is inside that directory?
<theme2> k1l_, many files, and the first file I checked is empty
<theme2> attempting to paste the output of ls causes chrome to hang O_o
<theme2> just lolwat
<k1l_> is it a .folder ?
<ZombieHyperdrive> theme2 strings file
<Guest51753> Hello, I am using Ubuntu... Am I now a hacker?
<Guest51753> LOL
<ZombieHyperdrive> Haha
<cfhowlett> Guest51753, this is ubuntu support.  chit chat and bad jokes belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> Guest51753:  nope, you have the wrong idea about linux
<Guest51753> cfhowlett, it wasn't a joke
<theme2> ZombieHyperdrive, k1l_, I used "file <filename here>" and it says "empty"
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark whats the problem?
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: When I install Ubuntu, it's gonna ask me which OS I wanna start with each time I boot the PC, right?
<auronandace> xStark: if you want some practise boot into windows and install ubuntu in a vm
<Guest51753> BluesKaj, a firend tell me that Linux was a system used by hackers, and there is a thing called Terminal or shell or anything like that. And if I write sudo rm -rf /
<ZombieHyperdrive> theme2 maybe a code ?
<Guest51753> I can hack the WWW
<cfhowlett> Guest51753, stop now
<auronandace> xStark: that way you get used to the installation and you don't need to worry about losing anything
<theme2> ZombieHyperdrive, lol
<peppect1992> ciao
<xStark> Java Virtual Machine?
<xStark> how's that
<auronandace> xStark: virtualbox
<xStark> right yeah
<xStark> my bad
<BluesKaj> Guest51753:  don't believe all the misinformation your windows friends are spreading , and even mentioning thay command can get you banned, so stop trolling
<jose__> yeeeeeeee
<Tobias4X> BluesKaj: hes kicked already
<BluesKaj> Tobias4X:  yeah , he deserved it
<MonkeyDust> why give him attention
<Mosley> Guys, do you know of an autohotkey auto capitalisation/autocorrect script that continuously runs in the background and corrects your typing, on linux?
<Tobias4X> BluesKaj: indeed. but one always fears they actually believe that
<ZombieHyperdrive> MonkeyDust he needed help
<ZombieHyperdrive> He is distracted and confused obviously
<Tobias4X> Mosley: look into autokey, broken for me tough
<ZombieHyperdrive> by his new Windows10 installation ;)
<BluesKaj> Tobias4X:  think he was just a troll who knew exactly what he was doing
<Tobias4X> ZombieHyperdrive: poor guy, all confused by cortana greeting him
<cfhowlett> nobody mentions the "danger" command with good intentions.  A troll he was and banned he is.  Shall we move on??
<xStark> Windows can run with nothing but Local Disk (C:) and uh, SYSTEM partition
<xStark> If I'm not wrong
<BluesKaj> I'm trying a W10 install to keep up with what's happening in the windows area
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark did you delete the partitions already?
<xStark> Not yet
<Tobias4X> BluesKaj: i've seen some of it on semper already, that was enough for me
<ZombieHyperdrive> Just delete them
<ZombieHyperdrive> Trust me it is going to be okay
<xStark> ok ok ok
<xStark> Ok so I delete HP_TOOLS and RECOVERY
<ZombieHyperdrive> All windows needs to operate is C:\
<ZombieHyperdrive> all but C:
<Tobias4X> xStark: ubuntu installation with dualboot?
<xStark> C: has boot loader right
<xStark> Yes, Tobias4X
<BluesKaj> Tobias4X:  my band mates have migrated to W10 so I have to keep my hand in , so to speak
<ZombieHyperdrive> yes
<Tobias4X> xStark: some have it on a small partition, beginning with win7
<Tobias4X> its like,  512 mb
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark the freed disk space is round about 200 gigs am i right?
<ZombieHyperdrive> leave that untouched
<ZombieHyperdrive> no formating because ubuntu will do that for yout
<ZombieHyperdrive> -t
<xStark> Tobias4x: For me, SYSTEM has some WinRE and boot files, RECOVERY partition as recovery files and HP_TOOLS has diagonostic tools
<xStark> ZombiaHyperdrive: As far as my knowledge goes, you can't format hard drives unlimited times can you, because it makes it unusable
<Tobias4X> xStark: Recovery and HP_tools is safe to delete unless you ever want to go windows-only again
<Tobias4X> but usually grub is stable enough. keep a copy of ubuntu on cd around tough
<Tobias4X> or usb stick
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark you can format unallocated disk space in windows in disk manager
<ZombieHyperdrive> waste the rffing partitions , reboot and install ubuntu :)
<xStark> ZombiaHyperdrive: I'm aware, but my point is that, won't formatting disk 2-3 times screw it up
<auronandace> xStark: you'll need to format it hundreds of time intesively to cause any damage
<xStark> Tobias4X: I think I'll just delete SYSTEM and HP_TOOLS instad of RECOVERY because I may need it
<MonkeyDust> xStark  by limitless, i thought you were thinking 200-300 times
<ZombieHyperdrive> no need to format anything just DELETE the partitions
<xStark> just delete
<xStark> alright
<xStark> Ubuntu will format it
<auronandace> xStark: but formatting always carries the risk of data loss so make sure you know what you are doing and have backups ready
<ZombieHyperdrive> reboot and install ubuntu via usb donle already
<ZombieHyperdrive> *dongle
<xStark> ok
<Tobias4X> xStark: i agree with zombie
<ZombieHyperdrive> thx
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: I'm gonna keep RECOVERY and C:// and I'm gonna delete the rest
<Tobias4X> xStark: dude, wipe that thing
<xStark> and I use the "Install alongside Windows" option right
<ancky> hey can someone help me with nvidia driver issues on ubuntu?
<Tobias4X> Recovery wont help you as much as an windows iso
<Tobias4X> ancky: ask exactly
<xStark> Alright
<xStark> I'm doing it
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | ancky
<ubottu> ancky: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ZombieHyperdrive> Thanks Tobias4X
<ZombieHyperdrive> thats what i am trying to tell
<RedRat_> hi guys
<ancky> thx I will read that wiki
<xStark> Ok guys
<RedRat_> is possible to use smartphone as webcam on ubuntu?
<ZombieHyperdrive> Hey RedRat_
<xStark> HP_TOOLS is gone
<xStark> Now do I delete SYSTEM or RECOVERY
<Tobias4X> RedRat_: usually.
<ZombieHyperdrive> now DELETE RECOVERY even if it's suggesting good stuff
<Tobias4X> xStark: Recovery
<Tobias4X> dont touch SYSTEM
<xStark> Why not SYSTEM
<xStark> Oh ok
<Tobias4X> thats where windows is
<xStark> RECOVERY
<xStark> ok ok
<xStark> Done now
<xStark> Recovery gone
<ZombieHyperdrive> Recovery must go. Make it look like an accident :)
<ZombieHyperdrive> good
<ZombieHyperdrive> now install ubuntu , have fun
<xStark> Guys recoveryd one
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark are trolling ?
<Tobias4X> xStark: now proceed with ubuntu install
<ZombieHyperdrive> yeah
<xStark> No I'm not trolling
<ZombieHyperdrive> ok
<xStark> I'm serious
<ZombieHyperdrive> Good now you can install ubuntu
<mous_> hello i need help with packaging some scripts
<xStark> ZombieHyperdrive: 14.77 GB unallocated. Do I need to um, shrink Drive C:// or something
<xStark> If you think I'm trolling, I'm not okay. I'm trying to be on the safer side.. Besides, I've never used Linux in my life
<ZombieHyperdrive> xStark If you want to you can do that. If you are happy with 14 gigs leave it. Up to you.
<xStark> Alright
<xStark> and I select the 1st option right
<xStark> "Install Ubuntu alongside windows 7"
<ZombieHyperdrive> thought i messaged that
<ZombieHyperdrive> yes
<xStark> alright thanks
<ZombieHyperdrive> no problem
<xStark> a ton
<xStark> I'll be back on Ubuntu soon :P
<ZombieHyperdrive> There you go xStark :)
<Tobias4X> dammit
<ZombieHyperdrive> whats's wrong Tobias?
<Tobias4X> ZombieHyperdrive: if he wants to use it  actively i usually recommend 30 gb+
<mous_> any good tutorial on how to package scripts
<ancky> my screen has a very low resolution and it can't be changed
<ancky> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Low.2FMissing_Screen_Resolutions didn't help me
<ancky> The good thing is I have a pc with the same graphics card where higher resolutions work
<ancky> I tried to install the same drivers and match configurations but one is still not working
<ancky> or has a low resolution
<BluesKaj> how many monitors?
<Tobias4X> ancky: is it, by any chance, vga?
<ancky> 1
<ancky> its dvi
<Tobias4X> ancky: thats usual tough, your monitor doesnt send EDID
<BluesKaj> which nvidia gpu , ancky?
<Tobias4X> i had that too
<Tobias4X> you can try to force xrandr
<ancky> NVIDIA GK107 [GeForce GT 640]
<ancky> Tobias4X: is there an option?
<Tobias4X> but it usually crashes. can you connect via hdmi?
<ZombieHyperdrive> whats the difference between xrandr and arandr if any?
<Tobias4X> ZombieHyperdrive: no idea. never looked into that
<ancky> Tobias4X: I have no hdmi screen here right now
<Tobias4X> ancky: try connecting differently or to another monitor thats confirmed working
<Tobias4X> in 99% of cases missing EDID is the problem
<ancky> Tobias4X: xrandr says: cannot find mode "1920x1200"
<ioria> ancky, try  $ sudo gedit /etc/modules and add a line containing nvidia  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<ancky> Tobias4X: I tried 3 monitors, all working
<Tobias4X> ancky: you have to add it before
<Tobias4X> ioria:  its an monitor problem
<ZombieHyperdrive> anchky just for fun try sudo apt-get install arandr
<ioria> monitor problem ?
<ZombieHyperdrive> in terminal arandr
<Tobias4X> trust me, i have the same with an vg monitor
<ZombieHyperdrive> yeas
<Tobias4X> ioria: it doesnt send edid
<BluesKaj> ancky:  which driver are you using ?
<Tobias4X> with supported resolutions
<ioria> oh...
<Tobias4X> maybe you can force it
<BluesKaj> too many cooks I think
<ZombieHyperdrive> arandr should work
<ancky> BluesKaj: nvidia-340
<ancky> ioria: mmh both pcs don't have nvidia in there
<Tobias4X> ZombieHyperdrive: does arandr support forcing even if it crashes?
<ancky> how can I make sure what driver is in use right now?
<ioria> ancky, sudo lshw .-c video   | grep driver
<ioria> ancky, sudo lshw -c video   | grep driver
<ancky> ZombieHyperdrive: arandr is just a gui overlay, seems to be not different from xrandr
<ancky> ioria: okay it says nvidia
<Tobias4X> ancky: your system is fine, its your mnitor acting up
<ZombieHyperdrive> try apt-get install firmware-linux firmware-linux-nonfree
<ancky> Tobias4X: its not my monitor, I just tried the monitor from the working station and it doesn't recognize its resolution
<ancky> where are the screen configurations if there is no xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-xconf?
<Tobias4X> ancky: if it doesnt recognize it there either then it would mean im right..
<ancky> Tobias4X: it works on one pc and on the other with the same hardware it has a very low resolution and I tried 3 other monitors
<ancky> BluesKaj: I read about that but its not in my sources
<ZombieHyperdrive> What monitor is it?
<ancky> Thinkvision, samsung
<BluesKaj> ancky:  locate nvidia-xconfig in the terminal
<Tobias4X> ancky: does the device it works on is windows-driven by chance?
<ancky> Tobias4X: everything is ubuntu
<ancky> its just that people sometimes configure stuff and you loose the overview
<Tobias4X> copy xorg.conf  from the working device onto the nonworking?
<ZombieHyperdrive> display your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ancky> Tobias4X: there is no xorg.conf on any of them
<Tobias4X> no /etc/X11/xorg.conf? you totally sure?
<Atomic_8ZIa1> hello
<auronandace> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<BluesKaj> Tobias4X:  it would be nvidia-xconfig
<ZombieHyperdrive> add to the entries in /etc/apt/sources.list # non-free; then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree
<ancky> BluesKaj: okay now I found nvidia-xconfig and it created xorg.conf
<k1l_> ZombieHyperdrive: ubuntu doesnt use non-free repos
<ancky> its still the same resolution but can I just put my resolution in that config file?
<Tobias4X> ancky: restart x
<BluesKaj> ancky:  usually that's not a requirement , nvidia-xconfig is usually sufficient
<ancky> I restarted X and nothing happened I'm uploading the xconfig
<BluesKaj> ancky:  it could be something as simple as a bent/broken pin on your dvi connector
<ancky> BluesKaj: I tried multiple cables
<BluesKaj> ancky:  ok
<zathras> How can I fix this please? : perl : Depends: perl-base (= 5.14.2-6ubuntu2) but 5.14.2-6ubuntu2.4 is to be installed
<badbodh> zathras: you broke something. what did you install/remove/add-ppa prior to this ?
<zathras> badbodh, I did not brake a thing. It is a Dockerfile I am executing, but it is quite old
<mustmodify> I'm seeing some entries in syslog that seem to come from cron but I can't find them in anyone's crontab. Is there another way to add cron entries?
<akik> zathras: if you try to update both perl and perl-base, does it get resolved?
<badbodh> zathras: sudp apt-get install --reinstall perl-base , what happens ? on pastebin
<zathras> akik, no it does not.
<zathras> To be precise: https://github.com/ldoguin/docker-monitoring/tree/master/nuxeo
<zathras> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<k1l_> zathras: dont just scratch one half line out of the whole context. please pastebin the whole outputs so we can see and decide what is important informations to solve the issue
<k1l_> !paste | zathras
<ubottu> zathras: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<badbodh> yep, you broke it. stick to the packages provided in repository. don;t blindly add ppa/source-code compile, it breaks stuff
<zathras> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12624542/
<zathras> I did not brake a thing. It is not a dockerfile I wrote
<zathras> just trying to install someone else his crap
<auronandace> zathras: you didn't have to write it to break it, you just had to install it
<zathras> as you can see, the pasted line is the only informational line
<badbodh> zathras: language! and don;t be so defensive, we are not flogging you for this. just informing. ^^ and what auronandace says is true.
<badbodh> installing foreign packages will break system if you are not caeful
<badbodh> *careful
<cfhowlett> zathras, adding "someone else's crap" frequently leads to bad things happening.
<zathras> cfhowlett, I agree, however this is just a test in a docker environment so not harmfull
<kk_drop> how can I add proxy after I connect to vpn with openconnect?
<k1l_> zathras: well, go and tell that one that his dockerfile doesnt work
<badbodh> we are not really inclined to heal self inflicted wounds. purge whatever you installed, run dpkg --configure -a followed by apt-get install -f
<alferox> hello
<Maxxi> why is there no .iso for ubuntu snappy?
<alferox> i didn't know
<auronandace> !snappy | Maxxi
<ubottu> Maxxi: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<esph> I've got a broken xubuntu install (won't boot), but when I chroot into the install from a liveusb, apt-get tells me xubuntu-desktop is installed and at the newest version. Is there anything I can do from the chroot environment to fix the broken install?
<MonkeyDust> Maxxi  auronandace thanks, gonna try that in vmware (15.10 wily)
<auronandace> esph: if you can get to grub then you could try different kernels
<badbodh> pressing 'shift' a few times should bring up the grub menu
<auronandace> esph: while you are in your chroot environment you could add/remove any kernels from the repos
<esph> auronandace: I've tried several different kernels (mostly "recovery mode" options). Something else is messed up, it seems
<esph> i.e. some configuration is borked/not there anymore
<auronandace> esph: you've already determined the SMART data says the disk is fine do you could try fsck from live media
<auronandace> esph: i would like to reiterate the advise already given to you about adequate backups too
<esph> auronandace: fsck is also fine (now). I corrected a number of errors there already though.
<hateball> esph: is it hdd or ssd?
<esph> SSD
<hateball> esph: what brand?
<esph> Samsung
<hateball> esph: and model?
<badbodh> chroot, reinstall kernel, update-initramfs -a, grub-install | update-grub. followed by apt-get install -f .that should cover all bases.
<badbodh> exit chroot, reboot, kill squirrels and profit
<hateball> esph: if it's a 8xx series, try adding "libata.force=noncq" to your bootline
<esph> hateball: it's a recent EVO
<hateball> esph: Then you have.. let me find the bug. anyhow you get around it by doing what I said
<hateball> esph: this and related bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fstrim/+bug/1449005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1338706 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1449005 Samsung SSD 840 failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x40) on upstream kernels >= 3.12" [Medium,Fix released]
<hateball> esph: by default in recent ubuntu installs a cron-job runs fstrim on boot, which will screw unless you tell it to dont do ncq
<hateball> esph: which is why you can liveboot, fsck, and then get the error again
<mustmodify> For anyone who is curious, I found the mystery extra cron files at /etc/crontab and /etc/cron.d/...
<esph> hateball: I'm not entirely sure that's the problem, but I'll make sure to read those links
<hateball> esph: Sure, just putting it out there. As I have had the same problems.
<mentz> I can't get my second monitor to work
<hateball> esph: And there is no realworld loss in performance by using those params, so you may as well give it a go
<esph> hateball: I'm beyond tired right now, so I'm having trouble keeping more than one thing in my head at a time, haha
<esph> I just want it to boot successfully once
<hateball> esph: So boot, get into grub, add those boot params
<esph> hateball: well, first I have to fix the install
<mentz> can anyone help me to get my second monitor working
<hateball> esph: well you should be able to get into grub menu
<esph> hateball: sure, but you're my install is perfectly fine? I kinda find that hard to believe...
<boriseto> Hi guys, I don't know if I'm going to get scolded about the question, but there are so many different posts and opinions about it that I would like somebody from personal aspect to explain it. Anyway, with the recent events, how can I check how secure my installation is? How to make sure that I've what's the best for my OS?
<hateball> esph: It probably is. If there's any errors then it should run fsck automatically
<mentz> boriseto: What recent events?
<hateball> esph: Like I said, I have had the same issues. Refused to boot, or it booted and then froze after a while etc.
<boriseto> mentz, http://www.engadget.com/2015/09/29/linux-botnet-hits-with-150-gbps-ddos/ for example. And there are other situations as well, but still...
<auronandace> boriseto: what makes you think it might be insecure?
<hateball> esph: But adding those boot params, I got back in and no data loss
<esph> hateball: I've already nuked stuff with fsck though, I think
<esph> hateball: I ran it on the root partition and "fixed" a bunch of things. The /home partition didn't seem to have any problems
<hateball> esph: Yes, so it should be fine. Until you boot it again without disabling ncq trim.
<boriseto> auronandace, well, not that I think it's insecure, but it would be nice to have some more real facts about it anyway. With the Linux servers  holding the majority of the web, I would think that they might be a target of attacks (with that the desktops could be vulnerable as well).
<cfhowlett> boriseto, you're on a server?  #ubuntu-server can advise you.
<auronandace> boriseto: have you recently replaced your router? do you use ssh?
<mentz> Can anyone please help with second monitor not working suddenly, getitng really annoying
<TJ-> mentz: is it reported by "xrandr -q" ?
<boriseto> auronandace, yes and yes.
<boriseto> cfhowlett, it's more a general Ubuntu question?
<mentz> TJ-: Yes, and btw im in elementary OS atm, trying it out, but their irc is dead
<auronandace> boriseto: well, check your router for any suspicious connections and also any ssh connections you use
<TJ-> mentz: We only support Ubuntu here I'm afraid; if the Elementary support is AWOL you could try ##linux
<k1l_> boriseto: see this report: https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/XOR+DDOS+Mitigation+and+Analysis/19827/    it got some prevention chapter
<boriseto> auronandace, I see, so the general security solution would be to have everything up to date?   k1l_ tnx.
<rust> When I am trying to run rails server.I am getting RuntimeUnavailable error!!
<mentz> TJ-: It's basically a ubuntu :)
<rust> any solution for it ?
<cfhowlett> boriseto, fair enough.  my plan: enable ufw, update & dist-upgrade daily.  I've not been breached in years of use.  YMMV
<auronandace> mentz: no, it is based on ubuntu but it is not ubuntu
<k1l_> boriseto: yes of course. and reduce the useage of 3rd party packages and repos.
<esph> hateball: welp, If you'd come along 11 hours ago, I'd be a lot happier right now.
<TJ-> mentz: That's like saying Ubuntu is basically Debian, and asking for support in Debian for Ubuntu. They're not the same
<k1l_> boriseto: and if its a server, fail2ban is a good method.
<esph> hateball: thanks for being stubborn; I probably wouldn't have listenedd otherwise :P
<esph> -d
<mentz> regretting going over to eos, it's really buggy
<rookie> Hi. Bash doesn't recognise files even though they are there. http://i.imgur.com/nGavib8.png. Why does it happen?
<cfhowlett> mentz, if your OS of choice doesn't support you, perhaps you should reconsider.  until you install ubuntu , we can't help.  sorry.
<TJ-> !elementary | mentz
<ubottu> mentz: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<auronandace> esph: managed to boot it?
<esph> auronandace: yeah, it's like nothing ever happened
<k1l_> rookie: you will need a ./ for that iirc
<auronandace> esph: glad you got it sorted, now you need to emphasise to your sister the importance of backups
<hateball> esph: does that mean it boots ok now?
<esph> yeah
<esph> Well that time
<hateball> esph: cool. so edit your default grub options and recreate the grub config etc
<esph> What's the correct way to permanently add boot options in Ubuntu? My firefox just crashed and I'm tired as heeck
<esph> grub.cfg?
<hateball> esph: no, edit /etc/default/grub and add that option
<esph> Alright, cool
<hateball> esph: and then run sudo update-grub
<auronandace> esph: you don't edit grub.cfg manually, that file gets generated from the scripts in /etc/grub.d/ and the stuff in /etc/default/grub
<markus_> Hi, does anyone know how to exit picocom?
<rookie> @k1l_ but python is a binary isn't it.
<DanTheDan> I have network issues with a (ipv6 only) VPS, got ubuntu 14.04 on it. ssh into it, first things first, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade. time to install ruby, copypaste the rvm script and got "couldn't connect to server", weird I thought, rvm.io could be down so naturally I pinged google.com, "Connect: Network is unreachable", and so I went looking into /etc/network/interfaces, but that looks 100% fine, if I do "route -n" it's empty 
<rookie> also ./ doesn't work either
<DanTheDan> I'm not very experienced with networking :s can someone help me track down the problem?
<auronandace> DanTheDan: can you ping 8.8.8.8?
<TJ-> rookie: is the file-system that directory is on marked "noexec" ?
<DanTheDan> nope
<DanTheDan> weird thing is, it can't reach itself
<DanTheDan> I ssh into it with putty with it's ipv6 address, works perfectly, I ping it's ipv6 address from my PC, works perfectly, I ping it's ipv6 address from itself, "unknown host"
<DanTheDan> I thought it might be the firewall or something but it's probably not it
<TJ-> rookie: Also, what does "dpkg --print-architecture" report?
<DanTheDan> I assume it has to be a routing problem, but I have no idea what I'm doing
<Pici> DanTheDan: you need to use ping6 to ping ipv6 addresses.
<TJ-> rookie: and what does "file ./python3" report?
<DanTheDan> ah, ping6 works
<DanTheDan> I first tried ping -6 $ip, didn't think to google that
<loa> hello, where i can get such package? libx264-142
<rust> When I am trying to run rails server.I am getting RuntimeUnavailable error!!
<loa> in vivid *
<rust> any solution for it ?
<DanTheDan> alright I can reach the gateway ip
<rookie> @TJ- nope other files in other folders execute. I even can copy files. But cant execute
<auronandace> !info libx264-142 | loa
<ubottu> loa: libx264-142 (source: x264): x264 video coding library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.142.2495+git6a301b6-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 829 kB, installed size 3205 kB
<reisio> loa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=libx264
<reisio> loa: what're you going to do with libx264?
<rookie> @TJ- dpkg --print-architecture prints amd64
<loa> so it is standart lib?
<xStark> I'm back guys!
<xStark> Thanks guys
<auronandace> loa: it is in the universe repo
<xStark> I have installed Ubuntu successfully
<loa> auronandace, i need enable it?
<auronandace> !yay | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: Glad you made it! :-)
<reisio> loa: you need to enable the 'universe' repo
<xStark> :P
<xStark> Windows 7 didnt start the 1st time
<xStark> had to force shut down
<DanTheDan> so even weirder right, apt-get update works perfectly, so I know the VPS host is probably mirroring the repos, but the previous VPS I had I could see it downloaded the repos from the VPS host, well nevertheless, I can't ping the domain it aptitude says it got the repo info from (http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/)
<xStark> started easily 2nd time though
<rookie> @TJ- ./python3: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=5d4806148c51b4c25ae8a6e6f07aa58d2421ff1b, stripped
 * cfhowlett slides a frothy beverage down the bar towards xstark.  congrats!
<xStark> :P ty
<TJ-> rookie: rookie OK, so we have a 32-bit executable on a 64-bit host. Lets check you have 32-bit multli-lib support: "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<loa> reisio, can't get where i can do this.
<DanTheDan> ok ping6 can ping google.com
<loa> i can do this from update-manager?
<DanTheDan> oh I was doiing it wrong, anyway ping6 gb.archive.ubuntu.com works
<auronandace> loa: look for software sources in the dash
<rookie> @TJ- it prints i386
<DanTheDan> ping6 rvm.io too
<easyOnMe> hello everyone
<DanTheDan> so I have to tell curl to use ipv6?
<rust> Anyone here who knows about RuntimeUnavailable error in rails server ?
<easyOnMe> anyone here can tell me how I can find the Python IDE in ubuntu 14.10
<auronandace> !14.10 | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<TJ-> rookie: OK, so you have i386 mulitlib. Now check if the binary itself is missing some dynamic libraries: "ldd ./python3" any line without a library is a problem. You might want to pastebin the output
<DanTheDan> `route -A inet6` works too
<DanTheDan> this is weird :p
<sb_9> starting mount filesystems on boot fail
<easyOnMe> what will I type on my terminal to determine the ubuntu version that I have
<easyOnMe> thanks
<cfhowlett> lsb_release -a easyOnMe
<rookie> @TJ- okay that says not a dynamic executable
<pbx> easyOnMe, there's no built-in Python IDE.  if you want IDLE (the standard, though nobody i know uses it): sudo apt-get install idle
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: thanks man
<cfhowlett> happy2help! easyOnMe
<TJ-> rookie: can you pastebin tht output please. That isn't expected.
<DanTheDan> `root@vm17013:~# \curl -6 -sSL https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable curl: (6) Could not resolve host: raw.githubusercontent.com`
<DanTheDan> what?
<loa> reisio, i think i have iniverse enabled.
<rust> Anyone here who knows about RuntimeUnavailable error in rails server ?
<loa> reisio, but i think i have no such package in my cache
<cfhowlett> !rust | patience
<reisio> loa: what're you going to do with libx264?
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DanTheDan> `\curl -sSL https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable curl: (7) Couldn't connect to server`
<easyOnMe> pbx: well at least the python terminal
<rust> cfhowlett, :) yeah
<DanTheDan> I just don't get it
<easyOnMe> how can I run it in ubuntu
<loa> reisio, i need it for libavcodec-ffmpeg
<DanTheDan> what's so special about ipv6? who won't it _just work_
<easyOnMe> I heard that ubuntu comes with Python
<reisio> loa: and what do you need that for
<reisio> easyOnMe: most likely
<loa> reisio, for obs-studio
<auronandace> easyOnMe: type python in a terminal
<rust> easyOnMe, clear the problem
<easyOnMe> rust: I want to use the python terminal so that I can see how my python code works
<auronandace> easyOnMe: if you are running 14.10 you really need to upgrade though
<loa> reisio, actually many of software use that lib... vlc for example
<easyOnMe> no I am running ubuntu 14.04
<Pici> easyOnMe: just type python on your terminal, thats the python REPL right there.
<easyOnMe> 14.04.03 LTS to be exact
<DanTheDan> ohkay so raw.githubusercontent.com doesn't have an ipv6 address
<easyOnMe> Pici: oh ok
<esph> auronandace: alright, sorry to bother you again, but one last thing: when I ran fsck on the / partition a bunch of junk ended up in /lost+found. Could that mean that important system files are trashed now?
<rust> easyOnMe, just type python lol
<rookie> @TJ- Its just one line. I am sending a screenshot
<loa> reisio, libavcodec56 too need that lib
<easyOnMe> rust: thanks man
<easyOnMe> lol
<esph> I'd ask hateball since they had the same exact thing happen, but they left
<rust> :)
<easyOnMe> Pici: thanks
<loa> reisio, i have this lib after update from trusty
<DanTheDan> mm no it does
<easyOnMe> I didn't know that's how easy it is
<easyOnMe> lol
<TJ-> rookie: you know you can use pastebinit (if the PC has network connection)? "pastebinit <( ldd ./python3)"
<loa> reisio, but i need new version
<DanTheDan> ` \curl -6 -sSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer | bash -s stable curl: (6) Could not resolve host: raw.githubusercontent.com`
<DanTheDan> why won't it work ;_;
<Pici> easyOnMe: if you have questions about python itself, just /join #python (although you'll need to be registered and identified on freenode to join (see /msg nickserv help register))
<auronandace> esph: i'm not the best to answer that question sorry, i've never needed to recover anything from lost+found
<easyOnMe> Pici: no problem
<loa> reisio, i have now such situation http://pastebin.com/hGnFUkpk
<easyOnMe> thanks for the info
<easyOnMe> you're cool man
<pbx> DanTheDan, sounds like you have a dns problem
<DanTheDan> I've got dns nameservers configured
<sb_9> starting mount filesystems on boot fail
<xStark> What's a good junk cleaning tool for Ubuntu
<DanTheDan> the domain translates properly
<rookie> @TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12624793/
<reisio> https://rvm.io/rvm/install
<reisio> xStark: junk?
<DanTheDan> I uploaded the script to bpaste
<TJ-> DanTheDan: because the CNAME doesn't have an AAAA record: "raw.github.map.fastly.net.     IN      AAAA"
<xStark> yeah, like CCleaner is for Windows
<auronandace> sb_9: are you just going to keep repeating that or will you provide some context to let someone help you?
<DanTheDan> TJ-: ah, hmm
<reisio> xStark: Unix systems don't have that kind of junk, all the data is managed by the package manager
<esph> auronandace: I've actually done it once before, but of course then I knew what I was looking for (a userland file). I guess there's nothing to do but wait to see if it breaks.
<DanTheDan> https://bpaste.net/raw/a9082cbc1308 <-- why this  though?
<MonkeyDust> xStark  there's bleachbit, but I prefer Ubuntu-Tweak's Janitor
<xStark> reisio: Well I see some junk cleaner tools in the software centre
<TJ-> rookie: OK, so you've installed that from somewhere else and its a static binary. Is there a reason you've not using the Ubuntu python3 ?
<reisio> xStark: not comparable
<reisio> xStark: you can clean up temporary files
<auronandace> esph: all the more reason for regular backups of important files, while the system is working
<reisio> https://wiki.debian.org/FreeSpace
<DanTheDan> oh wait
<DanTheDan> I'm stupid aren't I
<rust> Anyone here who knows about RuntimeUnavailable error in rails server ?
<sb_9> auronandace: i have only error message "starting mount filesystems on boot fail". i didn't get any clue & any other messages
<DanTheDan> hmm no that's not it
<pbx> xStark, you can also install Disk Usage Analyzer if you want to find and kill unwanted space hogs. but that is a different thing from windows-style cleanup, which as mentioned above isn't necessary.  do you have a specific problem you're trying to solve?
<TJ-> DanTheDan: what's the "\c" in "\curl" for?
<rookie> @TJ- yea I am using this python because its in virtualenv and therefore has all the necessary files contained in the folder
<DanTheDan> no idea, that's how rvm.io has it though and it always worked for me
<rust> http://pastebin.com/VVvx16C9
<rust> help
<TJ-> rookie: what kind of 'virtualenv' ?
<esph> auronandace: right, I've never disagreed with your point. However, I guess I haven't really thought of system files as "important" before now. I guess they'll only be important if their absence causes problems.
<xStark> pbx: No particular problem, haha. Just getting to know my way around
<DanTheDan> rust: intall node.js
<auronandace> esph: sorry, i meant to backup the files you need, those that are valuable to your sister, it is far easier to fresh install and keep those files separate than try to piece together bits of a half broken system
<DanTheDan> so I wget the script to the vps, I run it and...
<DanTheDan> `# ./rvmsc : No such file or directory`
<DanTheDan> I don't even, what?
<DanTheDan> the script is fine
<DanTheDan> no extra chars or anything
<DanTheDan> `# sh ./rvmsc : not found ./rvmsc: ./rvmsc: 3: ./rvmsc: shopt: not found ./rvmsc: 4: set: Illegal option -o errtrace`
<DanTheDan> w.h.a.t
<rookie> @TJ- standard python Virtualenv. I installed it with pip in the remote computer. generated all the files. Installed pip and virtualenv in my own computer . Then copied the entire virtualenv dir
<auronandace> DanTheDan: if you keep using enter as punctuation frequently enough the bot might think you are trying to spam
<DanTheDan> `# cat ./rvmsc | bash -s stable bash: line 2: $'\r': command not found : invalid shell option nameb : invalid option namertrace : invalid option namerexit bash: line 6: $'\r': command not found bash: line 7: syntax error near unexpected token `$'\r'' 'ash: line 7: `rvm_install_initialize()`
<akik> \c makes it so that if you have a c alias it's not used
<DanTheDan> I'm 100% flabbergaster
<DanTheDan> *flabbergasted
<DanTheDan> akik: ah, that's interseting
<DanTheDan> *interesting
<DanTheDan> maybe I should ask in #rvm
<TJ-> Dany0: I've fixed it
<Guest3216> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<TJ-> Dany0: the problem is the script being returned contains Carriage Returns
<TJ-> Dany0: Try: "curl -6 -sSL https://raw.githubusercontent.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer | tr -d \\r | bash -s stable"
<TJ-> rookie: Hmmmm, I'm not familiar with virtualenv
<Oimi> I would like to encrypt my fiesystem, but what I've been able to find so far requires interaction to boot up. I do not wish to fill in a passwd. I simply wish that if mounted my SD Card (on which my whole FS is) shows nothing.
<Oimi> shows "scrambled data" . Any way to go about this?
<auronandace> Oimi: how do you plan to unencrypt it if you don't have a password/key?
<TJ-> Oimi: that isn't possible unless the encryption uses a key. You either supply it as a pass-phrase, *or* as a key-file. In the latter case you need to provide the key-file at boot-time too
<rookie> @TJ- could you explain the static binaries a bit?
<Dany0> TJ-: thanks <3 but it's still having problems connecting to github.com
<Dany0> so I was going to do this in the end but I have no idea what the implications are
<TJ-> Dany0: That's an IPv6 issue because of the use of fastly for CDN I assuem
<Dany0> hmm
<Dany0> TJ-: so if I use this: https://tunnelbroker.net/ could this solve the problem?
<TJ-> rookie: the virtualenv tutorial I've just looked at doesn't show any step where you manually run the python binary, what instructions are you following
<TJ-> Dany0: I'm not sure, you'd have to test it. Does it *have* to use IPv6 to fetch the content?
<Dany0> what "it"? the tunnelbroker thing?
<Dany0> oh rvm?
<Dany0> TJ-: yeah the VPS is ipv6 only
<Dany0> won't work if any of the hops don't support it
<TJ-> Dany0: then you'd need to use a 6to4 tunnel somewhere
<akik> Dany0: tunnelbroker.net is used when you have ipv4 and want to use ipv6
<Dany0> are you sure? :D
<rookie> @TJ- You can run them manually but preffered way is to use activate shell script. I have tried that too. Doesn't work. But works fine in remote computer
<Dany0> akik: alright I think I was misunderstanding a blog post
<TJ-> Dany0: See https://community.fastly.com/t/ipv6-internet-protocol-version-6-support/356/3
<TJ-> Dany0: you should report that to github since they're CNAME-ing one of their IPv6 hostnames incorrectly
<nicomachus> this IPv6 transition is gonna be fun, isn't it?
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  call it a challenge
<Dany0> nicomachus: IT'S ALREADY FUN CAN'T YOU SEE MY EYES ARE BLEEDING FROM ALL THE FUN I'M HAVING
<rust> Opening folders and files is very slow.any solution for it ?
<Dany0> :D
<nicomachus> heh. Google gave me one for my home network a few months ago. It's been dandy.
<Dany0> rust: yes the problem is nautilus, as of now nautilus issue #1: it's objectively pretty, well, pretty much shit stands not corrected
<Dany0> pull requests welcome
<nicomachus> language, Dany0
<Oimi> Sorry was a bit preoccupied with some stuff over here.
<rust> ok
<Dany0> k :p
<lovea> join #juju
<loa> how i can get list of packages which exists only local, but not in repositories?
<Oimi> TJ-, So, ok... so how can I protect data I have in that case. Knowing that the item is a RPI and anyone can have access to the SD Card basically. and it's on a remote site. How would I be able to protect my "drive"
<Oimi> TJ-, the issue is that if it's not booted up, it doesn't sign in the VPN and if it doesn't sign in the VPN I don't have access to it.
<ved> hii
<Oimi> Hey
<TJ-> rookie: I just tested python3-virtualenv here and it all works fine
<ved> i installed ubuntu studio yesterday but desktop automatically change and icons also removes
<Dany0> so this blog (in czech, sorry, gtranslate it) http://ifanda.cz/it/linux/2015-03-22-presmerovani-ipv4-a-ipv6/ is said to fix my issue but I'm not quite following what it says
<rookie> @TJ- what did you test?
<ved> what is the solution and why it is happenning?
<Dany0> ok I think this is the thing: http://backreference.org/2012/12/18/ipv4-to-ipv6-communication-and-viceversa-some-kludges/
<ved> ??
<nicomachus> !patience | ved
<ubottu> ved: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Dany0> but I'm reading words and my brain goes empty
<Oimi> ved, your question is quite unclear. "You installed Ubuntu studio and icons changed" quite vague
<ved> yupp icons removes like home, trash, drives after some time laptop start
<Dany0> so this command: `socat TCP4-LISTEN:3306,fork,su=nobody TCP6:[2a01:188:75d:1::2]:3306` maps all TCP ipv4 connections to ipv6? just like magic? what? maybe I should ask in #linux
<TJ-> rookie: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625011/
<ved> i mean to say icons on desktop hide automatically after few minutes of laptop start
<ved> and right click menu also changed it not shown like before
<dersand> question about bootable ubunto from usb: If i do the process to make an usb bootable with ubuntu, have i done it right if i have a file that's called wubi.exe?
<TJ-> Oimi: you can't stop it booting using encryption unless the device has some way to receive the pass-phrase at start-up. You could encrypt a file-system other than the root file-system so the device boots but doesn't have access to the vital programs/data until you unlock it via a remote connection
<MonkeyDust> dersand  wubi is a pseudo-installation, avoid it
<nicomach1s> "/alias hidelevels.set set activity_hide_level parts joins quits nicks modes"
<akik> Dany0: maybe this could be of use to you https://www.sixxs.net/tools/gateway/
<rookie> @TJ- yup thats works for me too. but I copied the venv from remote computer to local computer. And bash doesnt execute the python in the local computer.
<ioria> ved you mean you have no icons on desktop  ?
<dersand> Monkeydust allright, my computer wont boot from that usb, so i have no idea if i have setup the usb correctly
<TJ-> rookie: You don't directly execute the interpreter inside the venv, from what I've seen. You start the venv using the host's regular python. But, best to ask the Python support people, it's not an Ubuntu issue.
<akik> This portal gives IPv6 capable http-clients access to IPv4-only websites
<Dany0> akik: I'm concerned as it talks about http, why make it only work with one protocol?
<ved> only system icons hide like home, trash, drives..only custom software shortcut is shown on desktop
<MonkeyDust> dersand  here's the normal way: insert USB, start pc, hit F12, select USB, follow instructions
<rookie> @TJ- thanks. will do.
<akik> Dany0: oh sorry, https is not suppored :(
<TJ-> Dany0: you can't have a proxy *and* use TLS, that's the entire point of TLS!
<Dany0> TLS?
<TJ-> Dany0: Tranport Layer Security
<TJ-> s/Tranport/Transport/
<dersand> MonkeyDust yes, but it just says "loading operative system ..." for 10 minutes. It couldn't possibly take more than 10 minutes for the latest ubunto to load on a mid range PC?
<ioria> ved i'm not sure to get your issue ... but give a look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2225322
<Dany0> I have a vague idea about what TLS is, just why are you mentioning TLS all of the sudden
<Dany0> don't see how it relates
<TJ-> Dany0: because you're using it! HTTPS
<MonkeyDust> dersand  where did you get the .iso?
<ved> thanks ioria
<Dany0> what https? I'm not worried about https, I mean if what akik posted only supports http, ie no telnet, ssh, custom ports
<Dany0> :s
<dersand> MonkeyDust ubunto.com/desktop/download
<TJ-> Dany0: HTTPS uses TLS with X509 public key cryptography for end-to-end encryption between source and destination.
<dersand> MonkeyDust ubunto.com/download/desktop sorry, mixed them up
<xStark> https does have that heartsbleed bug or something
<Dany0> ._.
<TJ-> Dany0: you said "akik: I'm concerned as it talks about http, why make it only work with one protocol" ... so use HTTP not HTTPS and you avoid the TLS/proxy issues
<MonkeyDust> dersand  and you don't even get into the live session? (try ubuntu)
<nicomach1s> xStark: heartbleed has been patched.
<dersand> MonkeyDust sorry, don't know much about ubuntu
<xStark> nicomachls: Well, that's certainly great news
<Dany0> ok
<MonkeyDust> dersand  can you see "try ubuntu" on your screen?
<dersand> MonkeyDust here is a preview in windows how the usb looks like http://i.imgur.com/4Easdh5.png
<xStark> dersand: Don't use wubi
<dersand> I clicked on the 14.0.1 LTS version, is that the right one? xStark MonkeyDust
<xStark> dersand: Restart your PC and boot from your flash drive/CD (whatever drive you've installed your Ubuntu .iso file)
<MonkeyDust> dersand  ok, now restart the pc and hit F12 untill you can select USB
<xStark> Yeah
<xStark> Sometimes it might be the escape key
<xStark> For me it's the escape key
<dersand> xStark MonkeyDust Yes that's the thing, i'll bring up the boot menu, select the drive, but nothing happends
<Dany0> dersand: wubi is 200% deprecated
<Dany0> last I heard
<dersand> so i'm just trying out here, if i have installed the usb right
<dersand> i guess i have?
<ActionParsnip> wubi wasnt even good when development was active
<datnig> Hi all, I have a Touchsmart 300 that is working fine with exception of hardware volume buttons. Was thinking of using xbindkeys but "showkey" returns nothing when I run it and press the buttons. Any other suggestions?
<xStark> dersand: As soon as you select the drive, you'll either have a bunch of options on your screen or you're gonna have like 2 options in a window that are "Install Ubuntu" and "Try Ubuntu"
<xStark> Click on any one of the options
<ActionParsnip> datnig: run:   xev    when you press the keys, do they genrate evernts?
<xStark> Even if you have a huge screen with a bunch of options, just select "Try Ubuntu"
<datnig> ActionParsnip: unfortunately no
<xStark> And wait for a few seconds
<dersand> xStark and if none of those options appear for over 10 minutes, is my installation of ubuntu faulty?
<xStark> dersand: Most likely, it is.
<xStark> dersand: Which program did you use to install your Ubuntu .iso file onto a flash drive?
<dersand> Allright, well then, let's try it again then
<dersand> first one from pendrive.come universal something
<xStark> dersand: I suggest you use the one from www.pendrivelinux.com
<dersand> xStark, that's the one i tried
<Dany0> akik: alright I understans sixxs now
<Dany0> *understand
<dersand> with ubuntu 14.0.1 or whatever
<ved> i find the solution guys.
<ved> also installed nautilus
<ActionParsnip> datnig: are there any bugs reported?
<ved> thats y after some tym nautilus automatically open
<Dany0> dersand: maybe you should try elementary os instead http://elementaryos.org/
<xStark> dersand: Tell me the exact options you selected while using the tool from www.pendrivelinux.com
<datnig> ActionParsnip: no output at all from xev.  tried googling my model and seems nobody has tried doing this before
<akik> Dany0: your problem is quite interesting to me as it shows that just going only ipv6 has its own problems
<nyc-h0st> is it me or is it not possible to truncate the udev log file?
<Dany0> hahaha
<Dany0> it's quite a surprise for me as well
<dersand> I downloaded the second one "Universal USB Installer Ease as in 1,2 3"
<ActionParsnip> nyc-h0st: if its a text file you can cat /dev/null to the file to empty it
<dersand> i guess that's my issue, i downloaded the installer and not the boot version? xSTark
<ActionParsnip> nyc-h0st: or just run:    > file      obviously, change file to the actual file
<Dany0> the vps host offers ipv4 addresses for half the cost of a basic vps... monthly, so I thought, hell it's 2015, everyone uses ipv6 by now, right?
<nyc-h0st> ActionParsnip it seems to be a text file but no cat, echo or other magic will trucnate it 'permission denied'
<ActionParsnip> nyc-h0st: cat /dev/null | sudo tee filename
<xStark> dersand: WAIT A SECOND
<xStark> oops caps
<dersand> xStark, do i want the "Yumi" or the "UUI"?
<Dany0> no self-respecting man ever says "oops caps", CAPS ARE CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL, MAN
<MonkeyDust> dersand  make sure you use the desktop version, not the server version
<Dany0> embrace it 8)
<xStark> dersand: Even I used the "Easy as 123" one. It worked perfectly
<nyc-h0st> ActionParsnip, that worked thx, why did it work with tee?
<Oimi> Alright, I have looked again with fresh eyes and found that what I would be looking for is something similar to eCryptfs or EncFS. Which would allow me to encrypt selected files / directories and would allow for a post login decryption meaning even if the system starts up and someone logs in, they still need to decrypt my files. (Easy but let's not make it easier by leaving all unencrypted). So anyone who's a bit savvy with any of those encr
<Oimi> yption types?
<Alet> Hi all!
<Alet> Could somebody say where am I can get a list of pgp keys of official people of Ubuntu?
<dersand> Allright then, let's format the usb and begin from scratch
<xStark> dersand: Great then
<dersand> ubuntu version 14.0.1 is fine?
<johnny_linux> LTS
<xStark> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS is the one with the long term support
<xStark> But any version works
<xStark> dersand: Before we continue. I would like to know the source of your .iso file
<MonkeyDust> Alet  launchpad.net
<dersand> xStark ubunto.com/downloads/desktop
<dersand> i just searched ubunto iso on google and got the first one
<k1l_> dersand: xStark any 14.04 release is a LTS release. the last digit .1 or .2 or .3 is just a "pointrelease" like you know the servicepack from windows. it got all updates bundled in already
<auronandace> dersand: there is no o in ubuntu
<xStark> dersand: I don't see the webpage...
<k1l_> dersand: so i would o for the 14.04.3 iso if you plan to install. but you can use the 14.04.1 and run the updates after the install.
<xStark> I'll be right back
<dersand> well the filename is "ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64" so i guess it's the latest?
<k1l_> dersand: yes. that is fine
<xStark> It's not the latest
<xStark> It's the long term support one
<TJ-> !download | dersand
<ubottu> dersand: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Vivid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<xStark> And the one recommended
<k1l_> xStark: its the latest 14.04 LTS version. so its fine for him when he wants LTS.
<dersand> is that okay for making a bootable or should i use the other one (15.04)?
<xStark> No its ok
<xStark> It will do
<Alet> MonkeyDust: thanks
<k1l_> dersand: dont make it too complicated right now. that 14.04.3 is totally fine now.
<dersand> roger that
<elieocto> hi all
<dersand> so, it's not a compromised source? The file itself is good?
<k1l_> dersand: what OS are you on right now?
<dersand> w10
<Dany0> so bitbucket doesn't support ipv6 either :S
<datnig> ActionParsnip: other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> datnig: all I can suggest is report a bug.
<k1l_> dersand: you can check the .iso md5sum hash. so you know if that .iso is a original one or if there was an issue on the download: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<Dany0> dersand: https://elementary.io/docs/installation
<linocisco> hi all, my ubuntu 15.04 has problem printing to Canon LBP 3050 Printer via USB. print jobs are pending and not processing
<k1l_> Dany0: this is #ubuntu
<Dany0> and?
<linocisco> hi all, my ubuntu 15.04 x64 has problem printing to Canon LBP 3050 Printer via USB. print jobs are pending and not processing
<akik> Dany0: what is the company where you bought your vps?
<Dany0> akik: wedos
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: have you tried adding the latest HPLIP from the HPLIP site?
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, what is HPLIP ?
<k1l_> Dany0: for elementary OS please see their channels and support.
<xStark> back
<Dany0> I'm trying to help dersand
<xStark> My keyboards broken
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: its the universal driver for nearly all HP printers
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, it is cannon
<k1l_> Dany0: the elementary site is not helping on a ubuntu install
<xStark> dersand: Did you format USB and try to install .iso file on it again
<dersand> xStark, not yet
<Dany0> dersand seems to be ignoring me anyway
<TJ-> linocisco: Have you checked the /var/log/cups/ entries for clues?
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: sorry, brainfart
<dersand> k1l_ where can i find the md5 checksum for my lts version?
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: did you get the driver from the Canon site? They make debs for some of their devices :)
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, ubuntu detected and when I installed downloaded 64bit CAPT driver, it was installed and connected to localhost in printer list with green tick sign
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: check the Canon Europe site
<auronandace> !md5 | dersand
<ubottu> dersand: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<k1l_> dersand: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/MD5SUMS
<dersand> k1l_ yeah it's the same
<k1l_> dersand: ok, then make it a bootable usb, and then reboot and go
<xStark> Then it should be able to be installed into a USB flash drive easily
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: im not seeing a LBP 3050 on the Canon website
<linocisco> TJ-, there are lots of error files .gz
<dersand> xStark k1l_ http://i.imgur.com/L4R67J4.png
<TJ-> linocisco: you can view them using 'less /var/log/cups/<filename>' (less knows to pipe .gz compressed files through gunzip)
<k1l_> dersand: the us drive will be erased, so if you want to keep some data copy that before
<xStark> dersand: So far, so good. Press create. Try to to interrupt it in between.
<dersand> k1l_ no sensative data so we're good
<TJ-> linocisco: But most recent files won't be compressed, such as 'error_log' and 'access_log'
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: try removing the printer powering it off, after rebooting, log back in then power on the printer
<linocisco> TJ-, yes. some are not compressed
<xStark> dersand: First it'll extract some files, so the status bar won't move for a few minutes.
<xStark> All you can do now is wait
<dersand> halv way there
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, TJ- the one I installed is Linux_CAPT_PrinterDriver_V260_uk_EN.tar.gz
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, TJ- I dont remember where I got it . But I am sure I first referred to ubuntu CAPT official link
<dersand> k1l_ xStark http://i.imgur.com/YU738Z1.png
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: try the steps, it should readd the printer using the current drivers and may help
<k1l_> dersand: reboot, choose usb on boot, done
<dersand> k1l_ i don't need to reboot the computer i just did the installation on, right?
<dersand> but rather the one i want to boot on
<auronandace> dersand: you want to boot from the usb, this means you need to reboot
<k1l_> dersand: you installed a live-ubuntu onto the usb drive.
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, TJ- thanks. that didn't help as I can't find correct driver yet. btw. let me come back online after 15 mins max. excuse me
<auronandace> dersand: plug it into the computer you want to boot from
<k1l_> dersand: ah ok. yes unmount it and put it in the pc you want to boot. then choose usb boot in the boot-menu there
<dersand> k1l_ gotcha
<xStark> dersand: You installed it into a flash drive, nothing else
<xStark> You must plug the USB into a desired device
<xStark> and boot from the USB
<dersand> yeah i know how to boot, it's just that i have two computers. One who i want to boot from and the other one which i'm sitting on right now, on irc and installing the drive
<C_minus> hello guys. what does this sound like to you: ubuntu 14.04 has problems connecting to home WIFI (often doesn't connect at all, or takes several attempts), but no problems connecting at work, school, public, phone tethers etc. Also, all other computers, including same laptop's Win7 partition connect to home WIFI without problems.
<akik> Dany0: nat64 seems to be what you want, or else buy a ipv4 address :)
<dersand> k1l_ xStark it's been like two minutes now... https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/Po8zgxGDVX84InxpwjWl9va3CQVESGDR/20150930_174117.jpg
<dersand> also sorry for long link
<xStark> dersand: Wait for a few more minutes, let us know.
<k1l_> dersand: yes. that takes some time. usb is slow
<dersand> xStark k1l_ roger roger
<dersand> sorry accidently closed irc
<xStark> dersand: Any changes?
<TJ-> dersand: "Loading Operating System ..." may not be a message from the installer; I strongly suspect that is from the PC's BIOS/Firmware. That suggests the installer isn't being booted correctly. What make/model is the PC?
<dersand> xStark nothing
<dersand> TJ- it's a custom pc. Gigabyte z68 motherboard
<xStark> I agree with TJ
<Dany0> akik: yup that sounds like a solution. a very complicated one. in the meantime, I've got myself an innovative solution! \:D/ I'll get latest ruby by upgrading to 15.04 :D
<xStark> Is the version of windows 10 legit
<dersand> xStark my w10 is legit
<TJ-> dersand: I re-fixed a ISO boot issue recently, whereby buggy BIOS implementations cause the boot to fail just like that. I suspect you may be affected by the same issue.
<dersand> i'll leave it running, i have to go but i will be back, please whisper me stuff if you feel the need and i will respond to it
<TJ-> dersand: Do you have access to another working Linux PC, so we could easily apply the potential workaround ?
<dersand> tj- i'll get back to that in like 20-30-40 minutes. Whisper me if so i don't have to scroll back so much up later ^^
 * Dany0 slaps TJ- around a bit with a large fishbot
<Dany0> oops
<Dany0> sorry I wantedo query, misclicked in webchat
<akik> Dany0: here's another link for the gateways http://hydra.geht.net/tino/english/opinion/ipv6/ipv4/list/
<TJ-> dersand: FYI bug 277903
<ubottu> bug 277903 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<Guest64566> for the trusty repo of ubuntu there is approximately 45940 packages in the repo i am wondering if anybody has older ubuntu os's like ...10 ,12 ,....etc and can give me a sudo apt-cache search . | wc -l
<Guest64566> so i can determine the growth of the repo's between os's versions
<TJ-> Guest64566: you can pull the package lists in manually from the repos
<akik> Dany0: it looks like you only have to set up the dns servers in the configuration
<Dany0> can you point where it says that because I'm browsing this and Ecdysis and I'm struggling to find instructions :s
<Dany0> found it!
<Guest64566> TJ how are you suggesting to do that i have all the repo sections like source code packages , main repo , proprietery repo ,multiverse check under the ubuntu software center
<akik> Dany0: test it and report back. i have a ipv4 address and a tunnel from tunnelbroker.net. really interesed about your results
<Guest64566> but imagine i would have to turn all these on and point to the different repo's when issuing apt-cache search .
<Guest64566> like lucid repo ,...etc
<Dany0> alrighty then, just for you
<akik> :)
<TJ-> Guest64566: don't use apt-cache; pull the package lists in directly and parse them
<TJ-> Guest64566: E.g. something like "wget -O - http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/source/Sources.bz2 | bunzip2 -c | grep '^Package:' | wc -l"  ... and make that more generic so you scan multiple releases (breezy, feisty, hardy, lucid, etc), and multiple components (main, universe, multiverse, restricted)
<lehzm> could anyone recommend a good piece of software to do bulk rename of files?
<lehzm> similar to tag & rename on windows?
<TJ-> Guest64566: note that my example counts the source-code packages; multiple binary packages are often created by a source package so you many want to modify that to fetch the binary package lists instead
<TJ-> lehzm: "man rename"
<Guest64566> O i was thinking there was a way with apt-add-repository but then i would have to specifically add and remove repo's to get that affect not even sure it would work this way... though if i had the source.list file for each os's version i could probably switch out them temporarily
<TJ-> Guest64566: That'd be the hard way to do it.
<Technobliterator> I just downloaded an update for my game, and now it's giving the error: "Failed to create OpenGL context"
<Technobliterator> anyway to fix this problem?
<Guest64566> I notice your os's your missing some is there away to get all the os versions package repo's in one newest thru olds
<Guest64566> And yes i am ok with regex to grep for specific repo or specific things thanks for that process i do think it would be the easier way to go then doing it with add-apt-repo... way
<lehzm> TJ-: thanks ill check it out
<TJ-> Guest64566: the URL I gave you is for the retired releases (no longer supported). The currently supported releases are on archive.ubuntu.com
<Guest64566> willy is the newest repo / os's version package repo's
<Pici> wily*
<Guest64566> ya cool thanks
<Guest64566> O one more thing is source packages can one compile these to create the binary packages. if so then i am wondering if one compiles a source package will he have any dependency issues or is that taken care of by apt-get install at the time you install the source package
<ActionParsnip> Technobliterator: which game?
<Guest64566> because i know if one downloads source .tar files you can get library dependency issues that create package hell but does down loading the source package always get around this so one has no issue in building the package from source. if so then why do we have the binary packages why not safe space and only provide source packages that people just issue ./configure ; make ; make install or with a few commands
<genii> Guest64566: Because if you're really hell-bent on compiling them from source, it's much easier to just use the built in apt-build
<Guest64566> I am just trying to figure out the benift of having it in a source package or binary package if one is not going to modify the code in any way what would be the differences... won't the source package downloads create the binary packages that you could down load directly anyway
<Guest64566> well i am curious if one downloads the source package with apt-get install will it clear up any building issues that could go wrong with ./configure ; make ; make install or the building/dependencies for it
<Guest64566> basically does apt-get install for source packages clear up dependency issues for compilation of the source package or is it still going to be like downloading a tar having to correct package issues
<genii> Guest64566: You do beforehand apt-get build-dep <packagename>
 * genii wanders out to grab his lunch
<Guest64566> I know binary package apt-get install clears up the issues of installing a built program i.e is smart enough to find from .deb format all the dependencies and clear up any installing issues... so was wondering for source packages does it also download the dependencies / clear issue that arise when building the source package
<TJ-> Guest64566: If we really wanted to build from source the procedure is: "PKG="package-name"; apt-get source ${PKG}; apt-get build-dep ${PKG}; cd ${PKG}-${VERSION}; fakeroot debian/rules binary" - at that poing we have the compiled binaries in the parent directory ready for installation.
<tgm4883> Guest64566: genii just told you how to get the build dependencies
<A124> Ubuntu sucks balls .. well note ven that :D
<Guest64566> well all i do currently is apt-get install which may do that in the back sense for binary packages so was curious about the source packages and weather i would get any issues of compiling them
<Guest64566> O so then what is the difference between apt-get source  and downloading using apt-get install sourcepackagename
<ignacio> Guest64566,
<ignacio> man apt-get
<Dany0> I used `useradd` to add a new user, but it did not create a home directory for him nor did it copy a default .bashrc, is that not the preferred way to add users?
<akik> Dany0: useradd has option -m to create the home dir
<tgm4883> Dany0: you're might be looking for adduser
<Dany0> ahh
<Guest64566> I just was wondering what the difference was between apt-get install sourcepackage as opposed to apt-get source package ; apt-get build-dep package
<Guest64566> for a source package
<Dany0> nope
<Dany0> tgm4883: "adduser is more user friendly and interactive than its back-end  useradd. There's no difference in features provided"
<tgm4883> Guest64566: can you apt-get a source package
<TJ-> Guest64566: that won't work: "apt-get install <sourcepackage>" ==> "E: Unable to locate package"
<Dany0> maybe I'm ... ah
<tgm4883> Dany0: I know that. The fact that it leads you through it makes it a little nicer :)
<Guest64566> but then why doesn't apt-cache search . list all the packages in the repo location you have
<ioria> repos
<tgm4883> Guest64566: it does?
<TJ-> adduser also uses skeleton files for creating the home directory, and applies default group memberships
<Guest64566> yes even source one right
<tgm4883> Guest64566: I'm unsure if it lists source package names, I doubt it
<Guest64566> so if your correct if i chose a source package and try to apt-get install it i will get an error and have to apt-get source to install it.. is that what you are saying
<Guest64566> Because there the system control center i never have the distinction
<Guest64566> so curious at the command line know gui level
<tgm4883> Guest64566: I'm not entirely sure what you're asking anymore
<Dany0> tgm4883: yess adduser copied over bashrc, yay!
<Dany0> thanks
<TJ-> Guest64566: People using a GUI almost always are not interested in the source-code packages, so listing them would be a distraction and a confusion
<Dany0> I can now set a 20000-character password for root and forget about it, just to be safe in case quantum computers took over the world tomorrow :D
<Guest64566> Ok but if you checkbox them on and install them thru the gui the gui is calling apt-get source not apt-get install
<Guest64566> yes or no?
<TJ-> Guest64566: You'd need to look at the Software Centre source code to determine how it performs te actions. I'd guess it calls library functions rather than a sub-process.
<Guest64566> also apt-get download allows one to download a package weather it is source or binary one into any directory he wants but when you issue a apt-get install that package it would install it always to the /bin , /usr/bin ,...etc directories is there away to change where it installs to or is this not allowed because of path/dependency location issues
<Guest64566> so i guess if you have a .deb file from apt-get and want to install it must it always install to a certain hardcoded location based on the .deb file or can you thru dpkg or apt-get commands change the installation directory
<Guest64566> so in the cases where some one was running out of room on his memory or other places where the standard folders resided... i guess he could remount the folder or do some chroot thing to get the equivalent.
<tgm4883> Guest64566: what is your end goal here?
<gorgonzola> hello peoples. I have a laptop with an NVIDIA Optimus hybrid card, and I used to have it configured to work with bumblebee, with no issues. After updating to vivid and installing nvidia-current-updates, I noticed X is using the discrete NVIDIA card as default. How can I make sure that the discrete card is not used by X by default? I still want to have it available to use with bumblebee, so disabling it in BIOS or removing nvidia
<gorgonzola> drivers is not an option. Thanks!
<Dany0> akik: just to be sure, since I'm not a dns server, I don't need DNS64 right?
<Guest64566> figuring out how to switch the installation directory for a package installed
<Guest64566> or beable to install to any directory i want
<akik> Dany0: you configured your vps to use the dns64 servers
<tgm4883> Guest64566: so there isn't an "Installation directory" generally. There are a few
<akik> Dany0: configure
<Guest64566> because i would imagine all one would have to do is update there PATH variable accordingly to the new install dirs
<Guest64566> yes i know that but there usually the default /sbin , usr/bin , /bin ,...etc buitin directories
<Guest64566> i was wondering if you could change the location  of where the .deb is to be installed
<tgm4883> Guest64566: It would be application dependant I believe, you may have to recompile
<k1l_> Guest64566: http://askubuntu.com/a/236149/31260   tl;dr some workarounds possible but not guarantee to work
<tgm4883> Guest64566: it's FAR easier to just mount additional storage
<gorgonzola> Guest64566 In general, I would say that that goes against the way in which unix systems are suposed to work, so it sounds like a bad idea. What are you trying to accomplish? I'm sure there is an easier way to do what you want than messing with the way debian packages are installed.
<Guest64566> O ya so you would need to rebuild the source or deb package itself to uses a different location didn't know if there was some switch in apt-get or dpkg command to do that automatically
<gorgonzola> Guest64566 one option, is to manually open the deb file for the desired package, and copy its contents to one of the system folders for which you (the user) has total control, like /usr/local or even better, /opt
<k1l_> Guest64566: you try to solve problem B instead of solving problem A. so focus on the reason why you want to install in a different place
<tgm4883> k1l_: +1
<TJ-> Guest64566: No, source rebuild isn't required. The paths stored in the DATA section of a .deb are relative. The host installer prefixes that with the system path
<Guest64566> I have a distro running in memory that doesn't have enough space for /bin /usr/bin growth every much so limiting me to install only a few things without having to remove then reinstall all the time i was wondering if i could uses a temporary storage devices
<dersand> Alright, i'm back
<akik> is the correct way to configure certain dns servers to use dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TJ-> dersand: FYI bug 277903
<ubottu> bug 277903 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Missing Operating System [message at boot]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/277903
<dersand> tj- pardon?
<TJ-> dersand: That *may* be the workaround for the BIOS bug  that is causing the install to fail
<dersand> tj- is there a download or something i'm missing on that link?
<BluesKaj> akik:  usually yes, but some OSs have resolv.conf/resolv.conf.d file that overwrites dns setings
<Guest64566> so i can download to any folder the source /binary .deb packages but when i install them they install to the location that i have limited memory/storage growth for. So was curious if i can install them to another partition or place where i do have storage for/growth for packages
<dersand> tj- also, i'm not sure if it were you who asked. But i have dual os setup, i have a ubuntu version installed if that could help.
<gorgonzola> Guest64566 The way you wuld normally d what you want, is to mount extra storage under /usr
<TJ-> dersand: No. Before you went AWOL I asked if you had access to a Linux PC so you could build and test the workaround easily
<Guest64566> that would require switching the install dir not switching the download places
<yar|> Hi
<gorgonzola> Guest64566 wait, let me catch up woith your messages, i think i missed something
<TJ-> dersand: if you could boot into an Ubuntu install you can easily apply the workaround patch to the ISO image - if the Ubuntu install also has access to the .iso you downloaded
<ProfMac> ;;ident
<dersand> tj- will the whole thing be easier if i just switch to ubuntu?
<Guest64566> so remount /usr to another secondary storage device if i do that i would have to make a copy of what was in the orginal usr directory onto the newly mounted one right? Is that all that is required for me to be all set
<mcphail> Guest64566: you can run "apt-get download packagename" to get a .deb, then run "dpkg-deb --extract . filename.deb" to unpack it. You can then put the binary files wherever you want. Doesn't guarantee success, though
<yar|> How are the ftp ports chosen, in PASV mode?
<pero> im having weird sound issues on 14.04 after some updates - i get staticy sound in vlc until i maximize/minimize the window, flash playback is very choppy, and sound in csgo only works after 5 minutes. anyone have any ideas?
<yar|> (using ftp)
<akik> BluesKaj: name resolution is so important that there should be clear instructions
<TJ-> Guest64566: underneath all package managers is a call to 'dpkg -i'  to install a binary package. 'dpkg' has the option "--instdir=dir" to change the base directory and it defaults to "/"
<gorgonzola> Guest64566 running out of space in /usr in an already installed system is a complicated issue.
<ActionParsnip> pero: what is the output of:    wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<ActionParsnip> gorgonzola: just remove apps you don't need. Should do it
<LoRez> Does anybody know where the kernel repo is that has all of the security updates in it?  I need to bisect the diff between 3.13.0-63 and -65
<TJ-> dersand: very much so! As long as you have the .iso (or the USB flash device) available there. We only have to patch the first 440 bytes of it to test this workaround :)
<pero> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ebebb2495be35684b44c28434f25592ce5307383
<gorgonzola> ActionParsnip that is assuming there are apps that he doesn't need. Buying a larger harddrive is also a solution.
<k1l_> LoRez: you mean mainline?
<k1l_> !mainline | LoRez
<dersand> tj- well i don't have it there. But i guess i could just add it on the usb and drag it onto ubuntu there?
<ubottu> LoRez: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Guest64566> Ok i will look more indepth with your command switches... curious on if i did remount /usr to another location say could i remount the old /usr as part of the new mount /usr directory... or would i have to copy first all the stuff over... just curious if the mount command had a switch to allow mounting on a new dir with the part of the old dir
<ActionParsnip> pero: try the large command here in step 1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Guest64566> I hope you get what i am saying
<LoRez> k1l_: I don't really.  I mean the trusty LTS kernels
<tgm4883> Guest64566: honestly, I'd just add more storage and mount it where you need it. For moving files, you should be able to just copy them to the new drive and then ensure fstab mounts it in the right location
<dersand> tj- anyway, i'm copying it and when it's done, i'm switching to ubuntu. See you in a few minutes.
<tgm4883> Guest64566: I'm not sure how well overlay directories are supported
<Guest64566> Ok thats what i was think thanks tgm4883
<Guest64566> just remount and copy over then update the fstab for when rebooting to always uses that change place with the copied over old files to begin with
<TJ-> dersand: OK, I have the patched boot sector on my web-site waiting for you
<Guest64566> was just asking because there may have been a feature like " say overlay directory mounts" to no have to copy over things... this could be a performance benifit for servers to
<k1l_> LoRez: i dont get what you want, maybe this helps: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/amd64/linux-image-generic
<Dany0> akik: oh I forgot about that, I'm installing tyanga right now as I'm following this tut: http://ipvsix.me/?p=106
<TJ-> Guest64566: if you're using the Live (non-installed) environment the system is already using a layered Copy-On-Write (cow) file-system overlay that allows installing new packages in/on the squashfs root file-system image that is in the ISo image
<akik> Dany0: oh so that is easier than changing your name resolution settings? :)
<Dany0> lemme try that thou
<tgm4883> Guest64566: that feature exists, I'm not sure how it would be a performance benefit though
<LoRez> k1l_: a change was made between 3.13.0-63 and 3.13.0-65 that apparently kills all of our serial drivers.  I'd like to find the patch added between that causes that and file it as a bug.
<pero> ActionParsnip, nothing new
<TJ-> LoRez: what device ID is it?
<LoRez> TJ-: keyspans and another externally built serial driver that's not USB.
<ActionParsnip> pero: do you get OK sound in headphones?
<pero> ActionParsnip, it's not related to that - but no i don't
<akik> Dany0: that won't work for you since you don't have ipv4 address
<ActionParsnip> pero: are you using Unity shell?
<Dany0> oh, damn
<pero> ActionParsnip, yep
<ActionParsnip> pero: have you tried a non-compoziting session, like LXDE?
<pero> ActionParsnip, no, i want to use unity
<TJ-> LoRez: I'm generating the commit list for you; I'll pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> pero: yes you can but it's fopr testing purposes
<ActionParsnip> pero: its part of narrowing down the issue
<Dany0> akik: can I use # to comment in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LoRez> TJ-: where's the repo?
<ActionParsnip> pero: if its fine in LXDE then we know that either Gnome, Compiz or Unity are causing the issue, don't we?
<Dany0> google didn't answer
<akik> Dany0: yes
<Dany0> yay
<pero> ActionParsnip, or installing another de borks my system completely
<ActionParsnip> pero: how will that happen?
<pero> i dont know but it has happened in the past
<Pici> Dany0: only if they're on a line alone, inline comments are not supported (see man 5 interfaces)
<pero> there must be a saner way to triage the issue
<ActionParsnip> pero: you can install every DE in the repos if you like, you simply choose the active one at login
<Dany0> tanks
<Dany0> Pici: thanks
<ActionParsnip> pero: how is it not sane?
<pero> i am not installing another de to triage a sound issue
<Pici> LoRez: #ubuntu-kernel might be able to point you in the right direction if you don't get an answer here
<Dany0> most of the time man pages are useless, I'm usually just going to google straight away, and I can find the man pages there mirrored as well
<LoRez> Pici: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pero: its for testing, LXDE is very small too, so the download and install will be minimal
<pero> ActionParsnip, not going to do it
<pero> i use lts for a reason - so i dont have to reinstall my system every year
<akik> Pici: what does this mean? "Note that end-of-line comments are NOT supported, comments must be on a line of their own.
<TJ-> LoRez: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625643/
<pero> if you have any other suggestions that would be great but if not then thanks for your time
<ActionParsnip> pero: your call
<Pici> akik: You can't put a interface directive on the same line with a comment.
<TJ-> LoRez: the repository is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-trusty.git
<akik> Pici: oh ok now i understand, so the comment can not start after some definition
<Pici> akik: right
<LoRez> TJ-: that's many patches.  bisect time!
<TJ-> LoRez: not necessarily; identify the likely driver sub-path where changes would cause the kind of failure you're seeing
<TJ-> LoRez: what actual failure do you get?
<TJ-> LoRez: you could narrow it down by testing the .64 kernel too :)
<LoRez> TJ-: appears as though 0 data leaves the port.  can open them, but not write to them.  Or so it seems.  I'm going to stick a loopback plug on something and beat on it a while.
<TJ-> LoRez: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625673/
<Dany0> god I'm stupid
<LoRez> TJ-: that's useful.  Thanks
<chennuo> salut
<LoRez> it's not just USB serial devices though.
<chennuo> pas de francais ici??
<TJ-> LoRez: I wonder of the subsystems share code? You'd think so.
<dersand> tj- well this is awkward
<dersand> i forgot my root password
<k1l_> dersand: there is no root password
<LoRez> TJ-: probably.  I'll dig.
<ActionParsnip> dersand: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<TJ-> LoRez: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/12625681/
<dersand> actionparsnip i tried that and it froze at initiating ramdisk something
<Dany0> hey akik guess what, I've got news for you: IT WORKED! \:D/ I used this gateway: http://aa.net.uk/kb-broadband-ipv6-nat64.html
<TJ-> dersand: Are you using the Ubuntu install now?
<ac3takwas> which is good IRC client, other tthan XChat?
<ActionParsnip> dersand: is your RAM ok?
<dersand> tj- no sorry, i'm on w10 still
<ActionParsnip> ac3takwas: irssi if you like Xchat
<TJ-> dersand: Ahhh. Drat :)
<ac3takwas> Sometimes, I want some auto-reconnection when I change network or somethin
<dersand> actionparsnip erm, 4gb but i have no idea if it's "ok"
<ac3takwas> sometimes sxchat reconnects to the wrong url
<TJ-> LoRez: BTW, my 'gitlog' is: "alias gitlog='git log --pretty=format:'\''%h %cd %an %s'\'''  "
<ActionParsnip> dersand: there is Memtest86 in Grub, you can test it there
<ac3takwas> I also want it to restart automatically upon network detection
<dersand> Actionparsnip, alright and what do i do if that test fails?
<dersand> or passes, for that matter
<ActionParsnip> dersand: you will need to start pulling sticks of ram out (with the system powered off) then power back on to test the RAM to isolate the bad stick
<TJ-> dersand: Which ISO file did you originally download? I can pull the same one, apply the patch, and you can just download the file directly from me if you want to
<ActionParsnip> dersand: if your system is under some kind of warranty then you will need to get them to do it
<TJ-> dersand: the important thing here is not to get diverted, and test the other PC installer issue
<dersand> Actionparsnip right now i'm on a laptop, so it's tricky
<ActionParsnip> dersand: thats even easier, they have doors on the back to put more RAM in / take it out
<BluesKaj> chennuo:  pas ici, allez en #ubuntu-fr
<dersand> tj- i downloaded 14.04.3 from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop orange button 64 bit
<TJ-> dersand: OK, give me a moment I'll patch it
<us3r123> hello
<spinoza> hi
<spinoza> everyone
<us3r123> I was searching ubuntu vs debian and it says ubuntu is privately coded by canonical
<us3r123> ubuntu isn't free software according this
<us3r123> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/our-philosophy
<ActionParsnip> us3r123: ubuntu is based on debian the code is tweaked a little by Canonical but the changes are fed back upstream to Debian
<ActionParsnip> us3r123: Ubuntu is free, there are some binary blobs to make it friendlier
<ZiNk> us3r123: did you even read the part: "Free software: Ubuntu software is free. Always was, always will be. "
<ZiNk> It's written on the very page you've quoted.
<ZiNk> So calling ubuntu non-free is like saying that debian with debian non-free repos would also be not free software
<TJ-> dersand: Here's the patched ISO for you to download and write to the USB stick again: https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<dersand> tj- downloading, how can i trust that you haven't put anything harmful in it?
<TJ-> dersand: Now, when you try to boot the problem PC with the image, you *must* keep the (left) Ctrl key held down immediately after power-on until the system shows signs of Ubuntu/Linux  starting.
<spinoza> there is a software piece called unetbootin
<TJ-> dersand: you can't; that's why originally I wanted you to patch it yourself.
<spinoza> u plug in your usb drive, select an operating system and it downloads it and puts onto your usb
<us3r123> ok thanks my mistake
<dersand> so, post boot. Hold ctrl? tj-
<TJ-> dersand: if you had the tools you could see, though, that I've only altered the first 434 bytes, which are the isolinux BIOS bootstrap loader code
<lubarch> why ubuntu is free?
<TJ-> dersand: Yes, from power-on... as soon as the screen shows signs of life
<TJ-> dersand: If this works, it proves the PC BIOS is faulty. There's a common bug whereby when the system boots off a USB device pretending to be a hard disk, the BIOS tells the bootstrap code it is loaded from the first hard disk, but when the bootstrap code then asks the BIOS to read the rest of the bootloader code from disk the BIOS changes the device number and so it reads from the wrong device, and fails,
<TJ-> locking the PC up
<TJ-> dersand: By holding down the Ctrl key you are instructing this modified 434 bytes of bootstrap code to ignore the BIOS drive number and force itself to use the 'first' device
<dersand> tj- alright
<dersand> installing right now...
<TJ-> dersand: good luck! I hope this is your issue, makes it simple to fix ;)
<nabn> lubarch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1554868
<dersand> so hold ctrl, f12 for boot options, get my usb one and it should be there?
<dersand> all that while ctrl is held?
<TJ-> dersand: Don't hold down Ctrl until you've got the F12 manual boot menu. The Ctrl key is going to be looked for by the bootstrap code, so you've got a very short window of time after pressing Enter on the boot menu device option, and that code starting!
<dersand> tj- so i thought then
<TJ-> dersand: if the BIOS can cope with you holding Ctrl down whilst also using the boot menu, then that's easier. I've had to do some very nimble key-hitting to get this to work sometimes :D
<TJ-> dersand: it might need a few practice attempts
<dersand> i'm on the boot menu right no
<dersand> now*
<TJ-> dersand: I have a PC beside me now that needs that fix to boot the ISO
<dersand> is it between f12 is pressed and the boot menu is being shown that i need to press? or after i press to boot the usb?
<TJ-> dersand: The moment you select the boot device by pressing Enter
<dersand> roger
<dersand> it's on the loading operating system ... screen
<dersand> take two then.
<dersand> or i'll wait a few minutes
<TJ-> dersand: No point waiting; that message means it failed
<TJ-> dersand: if it had started the screen would change to the boot loader screen immediately
<Dany0> TJ-: I pm'd you :3
<TJ-> Dany0: I have PMs disabled
<Dany0> welp
<Dany0> so, since you're a self-described kernel hacker, I've gotta ask: imagine you're writing an 80s/90s hacker movie, our hero wants to take down the evil corrupt government official and he successful hacked into his account and then suddenly realises "oh no! I can't access this secure encrypted data because it is cryptographically encoded by an unbreakable kernel!", and then you show up on the scene to save our hero, what do you say?
<dersand> tj- no, nothing. Tried it 3 times
<TJ-> dersand: OK, let me make triple-sure I used the Ctrl key patch!
<TJ-> dersand: Yes, I did. That seems to suggest whatever the BIOS is doing, its more broken than that simple workaround can cope with. My next suggest is to enter the BIOS setup and put the USB device first in the boot list, *and* (if possible) remove any other entries - especially the Hard Disk entry, then save settings and reboot
<TJ-> dersand: All this is assuming the method you used on Windows to write the ISO file to the USB device put it in the correct place!
<dersand> tj- can i even verify that the usb is bootable?
<C_minus> hello guys. what does this sound like to you: ubuntu 14.04 has problems connecting to home WIFI (often doesn't connect at all, or takes several attempts), but no problems connecting at work, school, public, phone tethers etc. Also, all other computers, including same laptop's Win7 partition connect to home WIFI without problems.
<dersand> because it has the label "Install ubuntu (D:)"
<TJ-> dersand: Try it on the PC you're typing on? You could test it in a Virtual Machine on Windows, if you have that installed
<Dany0> I guess TJ- doesn't wanna answer :/
<TJ-> C_minus: that sounds familiar; we had a couple of users in the past 2 months with a similar issue. Which device is it? "lspci -nn" will tell
<TJ-> Dany0: I have PMs disabled
<Dany0> that thing I posted, that was for you
<TJ-> Dany0: what 'thing'?
<dersand> tj- i mean that i had the ubuntu installer for installing ubuntu on this computer a couple of months back. What i'm getting at is that it could not have formatted the drive even once and just running the install ubuntu rather than bootable ubuntu
<Dany0> "so, since you're a self-described hacker..." thing
<TJ-> Dany0: I don't see PMs, the IRC server blocks them. I only do support in the channels.
<Dany0> I posted it here in #ubuntu, I don't want to repost it because I don't want to upset the spambot
<TJ-> dersand: I'm not familiar with the Windows tools - not used Windows since around 2005
<C_minus> TJ one might have been me. Intel 7260
<TJ-> Dany0: let me search back. I'm not always looking in the channel so may have missed it
<Dany0> jeez so much effort for a joke makes it no longer funny :s sry
<TJ-> Dany0: found it... and I'd say "That is Cracking, not Hacking" :)
<Dany0> haha, thanks, I'll be off to my hibernation chamber, and good luck with dersand
<TJ-> C_minus: Yes, that does ring a bell. I recall doing some changes regarding using G/N modes
<extremez3r0> Hello Folks. Today after an apt-get update I tried install Steam. Then I run "apt-get install steam". And my Ubuntu just rebooted. Now if I try install something I get a "sudo dpkg --configure -a". When i run it , my notebook reboot again.  Where can I search for logs?
<C_minus> yeah thats right.
<TJ-> C_minus: I also recall there were other APs in the 2.4GHz band on the same channel, or close by, with very strong signals.
<C_minus> when I change modes on the router it doesnt make much dufference if any
<C_minus> well remembered
<TJ-> C_minus: I think the general consensus was there's some kind of bug in the Intel firmware for that device - we know there used to be some very serious bugs that made N mode impossible, so its likely there are still more
<C_minus> but isn't it most likely N mode everywhere else I take my laptop - after all university has a superfast 100mbps line or whatever
<TJ-> C_minus: so we thought the interaction between the firmware and the Linux device-driver somehow makes the problem show up when it doesn't show under Windows
<dersand> tj- anything that could help? https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/tDt3p9upxrYE4e3HwyVwTA2D3ULCkpdQ/20150930_195020.jpg
<TJ-> dersand: Are you able to remove/disable items 3 and 4 ?
<dersand> tj- let's try
<TJ-> dersand: What make/model is that PC? I want to add it to my 'problem BIOS' list
<dersand> tj- it's a custom built pc
<TJ-> C_minus: do you find using Linux in other places also works fine - in other words you're only caused problems at home?
<C_minus> TJ yes exactly
<TJ-> dersand: motherboard make/model then - that is what determines the BIOS maker/version
<yya09> hey
<TJ-> C_minus: You know I'm tempted to say someone near you is deliberately knocking your signal out, or there's some non-WiFi 2.4GHz device operating close-by that is interfering
<dersand> tj- Gigabyte Z68AP-D3
<C_minus> Holy jeebus now I'm gonna be paranoid.
<TJ-> dersand: thanks
<TJ-> C_minus: well, logically it makes sense. consider your evidence and all the testing we did last time
<TJ-> C_minus: things like wireless video cameras, baby monitors, etc, can all also use 2.4GHz and they don't use WiFi so don't cooperate or show up on WiFi scans
<C_minus> What does an android tether use? Because that works fine. Also how could someone else knock only my laptop's signal (on ubuntu) but nobody else's in my house?
<TJ-> C_minus: I have no idea, and the fact other devices aren't affected argues against it, but as I think I said last time, I'm highly suspicious of the location where you commonly operate the laptop when at home. Have you tried walking around into the far corners of the apartment and seeing if it performs any differently?
<TJ-> C_minus: A wifi device targeting the PC's ID could potentially affect it and not others, but I cannot imagine anyone going to all that trouble just for you :)
<dersand> tj- i'll try booting from the usb on this comp. brb.
<C_minus> TJ is a PC Id unique to my Ubuntu/Win7 partition or my device?
<TJ-> C_minus: the ID of the wifi device is burned into the Wifi chipset
<TJ-> C_minus: this is why I think an active attack is far out :)
<C_minus> TJ my MAC address right?
<TJ-> C_minus: Yes
<jayjo> I have a ubuntu 14.04 server that is running very slow with mysql queries. Are there some very quick speed checks to see if something blatant is going on before I just try to upgrade my cores?
<TJ-> C_minus: I don't suppose you know someone else with a laptop with the same chipset in? Have them visit and test it with an Ubuntu Live boot?
<TJ-> jayjo: you might get a better response in #ubuntu-server
<C_minus> unfortunately not it's quite a niche laptop!
<C_minus> everybody has macbooks anyway
<TJ-> C_minus: always the problem! I'd be tempted to rip out the 7260 pcie card and replace it with an Ateros!
<TJ-> s/Ateros/Atheros/
<extremez3r0> Hello Guys. I need a little help. Someone know where I can found why my Ubuntu hard reboot when I try install steam? Now it broke dpkg configure -a. Every time I run it my notebook reboot immediatlly.
<jayjo> TJ-: thank!
<nicomachus> extremez3r0: did you try uninstalling steam and then reinstalling it?
<TJ-> extremez3r0: sounds like some core executable has been corrupted
<extremez3r0> TJ- :I can't even run apt-get install"
<extremez3r0> TJ-: every time I run dpkg configure -a, my screen go black and I see my ubuntu booting...
<cerberus10> that is weird
<extremez3r0> yah
<dersand> tj- i got news.
<extremez3r0> Very. I've try read from dmesg, but nothing very useful.
<dersand> It didn't even boot on my other pc. Obviously the installation is faulty.
<TJ-> dersand: really!? damn!
<nicomachus> ....language.
<dersand> tj- yeah, i booted it up, twice. Just black screen, no purple ubuntu iconic-ness
<TJ-> dersand: This always annoys that Windows seems to make it difficult to correctly write an ISO image to a device. After all, all we want is to write the literal ISO data from sector 0 of the target device onwards.
<TJ-> dersand: This was why I had hoped you could use Linux to write to the USB. Shame that isn't starting
<nicomachus> Rufus?
<TJ-> dersand: whilst you were doing that I did some research on the "Loading Operating System" issue. Turns out it is a very common problem with many Gigabyte motherboards, and lots of users affected. No clear worarounds but some interesting snippets around.
<TJ-> dersand: the most interesting is, apparently the motherboard has USB2 and USB3 ports? Which type of port are you putting the USB stick in?
<dersand> tj- front ones
<reisio> what's the problem?
<dersand> tj- am i retarded for doing that?
<reisio> oh hub?
<TJ-> dersand: are they USB3 or USB2?
<TJ-> dersand: I'd suggest (since it is easy) trying to use other ports on the Mobo... especially try a rear port!
<dersand> but it's not even booting on my laptop, why would that work?
<TJ-> dersand: True... I'm referring to there being a possible 2 issues here ;)
<TJ-> dersand: do you have a virtual machine hypervisor on the Windows 10 you could test the ISO with?
<TJ-> dersand: you could install VirtualBox and test: 1) booting the ISO file 2) booting the USB device via USB pass-through
<dersand> tj- yeah i downloaded oracle's virtualbox
<TJ-> dersand: if the VM guest can boot the ISO *file* but not the USB, that tells you the USB likely is the problem
<dersand> tj- but the funny thing is that i've installed ubuntu on THIS machine with this usb
<BrokenCog> VB still needs USB tools to work with USB doesn't it?  perhaps ensure VBox is USB enabled for the guest before startinf the VM.
<TJ-> dersand: but not with the current literal data is my point. If the ISO file data has not gone onto the USb correctly... it'd fail
<dersand> tj- i just opened cmd on windows and typed format d:. I guess this is a starting point
<TJ-> BrokenCog: dersand. I'm not sure, I don't use it. Any VM hypervisor that can support USB will do for testing
<john__> hello, if i remove something from software, does it do remove or purge?
<BrokenCog> TJ-: yes, but VBox didn't/doesn't put USB support in the standard binar.
<TJ-> BrokenCog: really?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: that's not useful!
<EriC^^> john__: i think it removes and doesn't purge
<BrokenCog> TJ-: I don't know if it still is, but it was a copyright issue I think with the free VBox version.
<auronandace> BrokenCog: it supports usb, but you need an extention for usb2 support
<BrokenCog> auronandace: is that what it was?  okay.
<nicomachus> TJ-: BrokenCog: you can definitely capture USB from VBox. Doing it right now.
<BrokenCog> so, I'm guessing dersand has USB2/3 ...
<john__> EriC^^, thank so that means the config files remain?
<BrokenCog> okay ... I'm out of date.
<EriC^^> john__: yeah
<EriC^^> i think it removes, not sure
<nicomachus> BrokenCog: they kind of had to because of USB keyboards/mice gaining so much prevalence.
<BrokenCog> my question: I just updated 14.04 about ten minutes ago, rebooted, now can't log in.  Checked perms of .Xauthority (700) and owner (userid.userid) ... any other segguestions?
<EriC^^> john__: dpkg -l | grep <package> should show if the configs are still there, it'll start with rc
<BrokenCog> nicomachus: indeed.  USB ... who would have thought :).  I haven't used VBox in a long long time so Im' not sure what current state it's in.
<dersand> 30% of format, i'm on standby until it finishes
<TJ-> BrokenCog: dersand has 2 PCs. The one he's on is using Win10 (it has dual-boot with Ubuntu but the Ubuntu install wouldn't get past the initrd). He's using Win10 to write the 14.04.3 desktop amd64 image to a USB, and using that to install to another PC. That other PC BIOS/UEFI fails with "Loading Operating System". We've tried a 'force BIOS device 0x80' workaround ISO image, but that didn't solve it.
<john__> EriC^^, that's right, thank you very much for your help
<EriC^^> john__: np
<LoRez> TJ-: this may be worse than I imagined.  I switched from the utopic lts kernel to the trusty lts kernel and lost the USB keyboard too.
<nicomachus> dersand: what program on windows are you using to create the drive?
<TJ-> dersand: there is no need to format a USB device before writing an ISO image to the USB
<dersand> nicomachus the software from pendrive.com uui something
<TJ-> dersand: The ISO image should be written directly to the USB... someone else can recommend the best tool for doing that, I have no idea.
<nicomachus> dersand: I would recommend Rufus. https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<TJ-> LoRez: That doesn't sound normal
<dersand> tj- alright, but it's still in the formatting process, so i wouldn't want to upset the cmd
<TJ-> dersand: OK... thought it won't
<LoRez> TJ-: I'd agree.
<TJ-> dersand: OK... though it won't hurt to interrupt it
<BrokenCog> Question: just updated 14.04 ten minutes ago, rebooted, now can't log in.  Checked perms of .Xauthority (700) and owner (userid.userid) ... any other segguestions?
<nicomachus> !patience | BrokenCog
<TJ-> LoRez: but the system always works ok with the 3.13 -63 ?
<ubottu> BrokenCog: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dersand> tj- 50% now, it wouldn't hurt to let it finish?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: try a guest log-in... if that works, it's a per-user issue at least
<TJ-> dersand: no... it's only writing zeros
<BrokenCog> TJ-: booted from ISO, via chroot created new user, same symptom on reboot.
<TJ-> BrokenCog: OK, can it boot to the Recovery root shell?
<BrokenCog> TJ-: what's the menu key?  tried F2 ... just boots straight in.
<TJ-> BrokenCog: hold shift down
<TJ-> BrokenCog: F2 is usually for the PC's firmware/BIOS Setup
<BrokenCog> TJ-: in a vm ... shift during power on?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: shift is the GRUB boot-loader menu key. Hold it down once the PC firmware is doing its POST (power on self test) and the moment GRUB starts it'll see the key
<TJ-> BrokenCog: Then on the GRUB menu, choose Advanced sub-menu and select one of the Recovery kernels
<LoRez> TJ-: I shot myself in the foot and didn't install the -63 kernel with the -65, so I'm rescuing out of that first.
<BrokenCog> I can't get the menu ... using Parallels  ...
<TJ-> BrokenCog: the shift key is specific to GRUB, so the hypervisor shouldn't matter provided the guest has the input focus. You may need to ensure the window showing the Guest interface has focus in order for the shift key to be directed there
<BrokenCog> TJ-: it has the focus
<TJ-> BrokenCog: Try the Escape key :)
<nicomachus> F12?
<TJ-> nicomachus: for GRUB?
<TJ-> GRUB2 uses shift by default as the menu key
<nicomachus> Yea idk. It does seem to be shift in Vbox: https://askubuntu.com/questions/314754/how-to-get-the-grub-using-virtualbox
<dersand> tj- format done. Should i try out rufus?
<TJ-> nicomachus: F12 is a popular firmware/BIOS manual boot menu hot-key
<dersand> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<TJ-> dersand: I'd best find out what it is!
<TJ-> dersand: maybe there is someone else here familiar with using it?
<BrokenCog> F12 toggles the text boot info
<dersand> nicho_machus had, i don't want to type his name full out because someone once told me you shouldn't highlight people who haven't talked for a while
<BrokenCog> It's too damn fast :)>  can't get a keypress in before POST is done ... does'nt SHOW post.
<nicomachus> TJ-: I've never had trouble with Rufus in windows.
<dersand> nicomachus did you get highlighted by that?
<TJ-> nicomachus: OK... dersand :) ... as long as you use it to write to the RAW device with no partition scheme/file-system
<nicomachus> no but I saw it dersand. TJ-: it's the closest thing to Ubuntu's startup disk creator that Windows has to offer.
<TJ-> dersand: if the tool tries to do any kind of 'formatting' it is doing it wrong
<TJ-> nicomachus: OK :)
<TJ-> nicomachus: I've never even used startup disk creator. 'dd' is my tool
<dersand> could you tell me what settings? or is default okay? http://i.imgur.com/h5fhP7E.png
<EriC^^> unetbootin is prone to failing, use dd instead
<TJ-> dersand: I'll let nicomachus tell you. All I can say is, what you show in the screenshot is definitely wrong
<MicroAlien> Okay so my track doesnt work when I downloaded Ubuntu.  How could I get it to work?
<TJ-> I'm suspicous when Rufus claims to be faster than other tools, since writing an ISO image is simply copyiny data sectors sequentially to the device. That suggests it tries to do something 'clever' with the data layout
<MicroAlien> how can I get my trackpad to work on my computer with ubuntu
<dersand> http://i.imgur.com/kjuYrz5.png should be more like it?
<auronandace> MicroAlien: it is probably specific to the model laptop you are using
<MicroAlien> I am using an Alienware 13"
<nicomachus> dersand: there are some detailed instructions on that site...
<TJ-> dersand: that looks terribly wrong. There should *not* be any MBR partition scheme, no FAT32, no 'create extended labels' - I don't trust that tool
<dersand> tj- i read somewhere fat32 is the only way to make a drive bootable
<EriC^^> it's called rufus in the end, not very trustworthy :P
<TJ-> dersand: all you want it do is write the literal data of the ISO file you have directly to the device with no embelishments. Not sure how you tell it to do that, though.
<TJ-> dersand: Ignore what you read!
<BrokenCog> so, if I use the LiveCD, chroot to the intsalled partition, how can I update-grub? which wants /dev mounted?
<BrokenCog> I used mount --bind /dev /dev
<TJ-> BrokenCog: before you "chroot ..." mount the kernel file-systems
<BrokenCog> ah.
<EriC^^> BrokenCog: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mountpoint$i; done
<auronandace> MicroAlien: others seem to have the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/647505/alienware-13-touchpad-not-working-under-any-distro-dll068b00-06cb76e9-hid-r
<TJ-> BrokenCog: "sudo mount /dev/XXXX /target; for fs in proc sys dev dev/pts; so sudo mount --bind /$fs /target/$fs; done; sudo chroot /target"
<TJ-> EriC^^: not a good idea to bind/mount /run/ else the chroot will interefere with the host service control
<EriC^^> TJ-: ah, it's on the ubuntu wiki for chrooting
<BrokenCog> okay ... just being out of the chroot was sufficient.  update-grub after commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT/_MENU allowed the menu to show up.
<EriC^^> :|
<dersand> by the way tj- i have a faint memory that i used a burner program to burn my iso to a drive...
<BrokenCog> TJ-: probably would have mesed up the host, but the chroot was a LiveCD.
<TJ-> EriC^^: I know there are a lot of poor guides around. The problem it causes is you are fixing packages and that causes a (re)configure which causes a service to (re)start it will pollute the host's service PID lists in the 'real' /run/
<EriC^^> yeah
<BrokenCog> so, I was hoping to see some sort of shell option in the GRUB menu, what am I trying to do?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: I'm trying to recall what your original issue was!?
<BrokenCog> TJ-: lol, so am I :)>  logging in any user bounces back to login.
<EriC^^> BrokenCog: graphics driver issue probably
<TJ-> BrokenCog: oh! GUI login... right... if you can get to the Recovery option and it boots, you can use the root shell to check out the system logs and so forth to determine what the issue is, without the GUI failure getting in the way
<TJ-> BrokenCog: another option, now you can get the GRUB boot menu. On the menu, highlight the regular first "Ubuntu" entry on the main menu, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the line starting "linux ..." delete "quiet splash" replace with "text" and press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with the modified params. 'text' prevents the GUI from starting but you have full multi-user VT console access
<BrokenCog> TJ-: thanks.
<dersand> tj- trying out newly burned ubuntu on this pc.
<BrokenCog> is there a way to downgrade a recent update? a roll back or something ...
<TJ-> BrokenCog: it can be done but is usually quite difficult and problematic
<TJ-> BrokenCog: far better is to review the relavent logs and fix the existing issue
<_ROC> need help with a general computer issue?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: I'd start with "ls -latr /var/log/" to list logs with most recently changed last. Then work through kern.log syslog Xorg.0.log first, looking for timestamps during the boot session that failed. You'll probably find the kernel driver for the GPU failed to load due to some kernel update
<TJ-> BrokenCog: a very fast check for GPU problems is "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" - any results you've got a GPU issue and should review that log in detail
<BrokenCog> yes ...
<BrokenCog> the errors are related to /proc/driver/prl_vtg ...
<BrokenCog> which isn't meaningful to me yet.
<Dersand> I'm on mobile. Rip
<BrokenCog> error is can't open ... which isn't a surprise since it doesn't exist.
<swch`> what is permission '@'?
<TJ-> BrokenCog: whatever 'prl_vtg' is, it isn't part of the standard kernel
<Dersand> Booted up ubuntu and chose second one in advanced boot. The recovery thing
<BrokenCog> TJ-: it may or maynot be part of a VM guest ... I'm not sure.
<swch`> http://pastebin.com/fJWvK3yH | what does the '@' means
<TJ-> BrokenCog: apparently it's a Parallels file
<Dersand> Now it's stuck on "loading Linux 3.16.0-generic ..."
<Dersand> Tj- should I press anything?
<TJ-> Dersand: Interesting! OK, that message is written by GRUB (the boot loader) when it is reading the Linux kernel image into memory. So we know you got past the BIOS issue.
<Dersand> It's on my pre installed ubuntu. Not bootable usb
<BrokenCog> swch`: man ls ... you wil find in means that file is a lym link.
<BrokenCog> *symbolic
<BrokenCog> bbl ... meeting.
<ioria> swch`, http://serverfault.com/questions/151997/what-does-the-symbol-mean-in-a-files-permission-settings
<TJ-> Dersand: Oh!... so there is some problem with the install there as well. You aren't having much fortune today
<Dersand> Waif
<Dersand> Wait
<swch`> ioria, thx! solved my problem
<Dersand> I just got into the recovery mode
<ioria> swch`, good
<Dersand> Now what do I do to change the root pw
<TJ-> Dersand: there is no root password on Ubuntu
<TJ-> !root | Dersand
<ubottu> Dersand: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dersand> Tj- i mean pw for login dcreen
<TJ-> Dersand: the first user account created by the Ubuntu installer makes that user an admin of the system by adding them to the 'sudo' group
<TJ-> Dersand: If you mean a regular VT "login:" prompt, it is your regular username/password combination
<delinquentme> anyone in here use a guide to configure a 'hackintosh' ? im looking to run ubuntu as my primary OS on MBP hardware
<Dersand_> Test
<TJ-> Test OK
<Dersand_> https://dl.pushbulletusercontent.com/3Mj7rsaXoFHdO9o0xU8PdsnPJzUwQJoH/20150930_211349.jpg tj-
<TJ-> Dersand_: OK, that's the 'friendly recovery' menu. If you select that you enter a root user session but it doesn't need a password
<Dersand_> Tj- pardon?
<TJ-> Dersand_: you have a syntax error in your mount command though; use a comma, not a dot, "-o remount,rw"
<delinquentme> is anyone in here running ubuntu on a MBP ?   .... im hearing from #mac that battelry life is an issue ???
<Donrosaduck> hello there
<pmaxk> hi
<Donrosaduck> well i got some problem pehaps someone could help me
<NoImNotNineVolt> hi. does anyone know if the libzmq3 and libzmq3-dev packages are built with support for sodium curve crypto?
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<Donrosaduck> first i m a begginer with linux / ubuntu environnement
<MonkeyDust> Donrosaduck  keep your question in one line, that's easier to read and repeat
<Donrosaduck> i got when i start this very strange : Busybox v1.22.1 built-in-shell (ash)
<Donrosaduck> <marcel> (initramfs)_
<dersand> tj- http://i.imgur.com/7I7wBTn.png
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: you'd need to examine the source code and the debian/control build-depends line
<TJ-> dersand: !! is that on the "Loading Operating System" problem PC?
<dersand> tj- unfortunatly not
<TJ-> dersand: Oh, the dual-boot?
<dersand> yeah
<dersand> is there any built in stuff that we can use for make a proper bootable?
<TJ-> dersand: looks like you should do "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<TJ-> dersand: Oh yes, we can get it done real quick now.
<ioria> NoImNotNineVolt, i think not... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man3/zmq_curve_keypair.3.html
<TJ-> dersand: plug the USB device in, then do "sudo lsblk -f" and identify the USB device name, e.g. /dev/sdc
<ioria> NoImNotNineVolt, The libzmq library was not built with cryptographic support
<TJ-> dersand: if you need to, download the installer ISO again, or if you can get to it in the Windows file-system, use it from there. Tell me which option you are going to use.
<TJ-> dersand: I deleted the patched ISO so if you need it I'll have to recreate it
<Enaell> hi guys !
<dersand> tj- i am still executing sudo apt full-upgrade. But i do not have the .iso file on ubuntu
<dersand> it is on windows and i have idea how to reach it from ubuntus side
<dersand> i guess i just redownload it
<auronandace> dersand: just mount the partition
<reisio> dersand: check the left side of your file manager
<BrokenCog> well, that was fun.  being brow beat for the build machine not  working after ... doing an upstream update.  yay.
<dersand> reisio i have something called 'files', is that it?
<reisio> dersand: probably not, but it could be under that
<dersand> reisio what should i even check for? just search file manager or what?
<TJ-> dersand: let me recreate the patched ISO and I'll give you the URL again
<reisio> dersand: no don't search
<reisio> i it's not right there somewhere it won't be worth it
<reisio> you can get to it from a terminal, though, if it isn't there
<Enaell> Guys, i've got a little problem. Actually, it's not on Ubuntu but it deal with. I had Ubuntu 14.04.3 and Win8.1 on dual-boot. Yesterday, i uninstalled Ubuntu to switch to Kali Linux. The fact is that when i boot on a Kali CD, i have a blackscreen. And when I boot on a live USB, i have this :  http://i.imgur.com/Hr4d7EI.jpg. Now i don't know what to do.. // btw my computer is recent, i have a UEFI BiOS and the security boot is disable.
<auronandace> dersand: show us a screenshot of the file manager
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I can't install apt-get install libglade2
<dersand> auronandace what do you even mean with file manager?
<linocisco> E: Unable to locate package libglade2
<auronandace> Enaell: this channel only deals with ubuntu issues sorry
<liltone> hi
<wileee> linocisco, Context please.
<TJ-> dersand: In a terminal do "wget https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso"
<liltone> anyone from Romania??
<Enaell> auronandace : yeah i know, but i came here because i don't find any help on the others chan.. anyway, sorry :(
<wileee> !find libglade2
<ubottu> Found: libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev
<Ultraheroe> Hola, ¿Alguien de España?
<ioria> !info libglade2-0
<ubottu> libglade2-0 (source: libglade2): library to load .glade files at runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 42 kB, installed size 193 kB
<dersand> tj- alright however it is stille executing same command on 30% completion right now
<wileee> !es | Ultraheroe
<ubottu> Ultraheroe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<auronandace> dersand: nautilus is the file manager in ubuntu, i was trying to get you to show us a screenshot so we can identify for you which is your windows partition so you can mount it to get that iso
<NoImNotNineVolt> ioria: thank you.
<linocisco> wileee, i am follwing instruction to install canon printer LBP3050
<ioria> NoImNotNineVolt, you 're welcome
<linocisco> 64bit for my 15.04 64bit
<NoImNotNineVolt> looks like i'll need to build from source :|
<wileee> linocisco, Do you see the bots info?
<NoImNotNineVolt> or use whitequark's ppa, i guess.
<linocisco> wileee, yes. but I dont understand
<liltone> who use backbox os?
<TJ-> dersand: that's OK, I was just letting you know its ready for you
<Donrosaduck> what can i do mates when i got this :error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<Donrosaduck> then (initramfs) ?
<ioria> linocisco, you mean this http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0040567.asp ?
<ioria> linocisco, the last ubuntu supported is Ubuntu 10.04
<dersand> this full upgrade command sure takes a while
<dersand> can not even create a screen shot
<ioria> linocisco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<TJ-> Donrosaduck: dersand is it still at 30%
<TJ-> dersand is it still at 30%
<K4k> Is openjdk-8-{jdk,jre} going to make it in to trusty-backports at some point?
<dersand> 84% as of right now
<vmnewbie> I upgrade my distro and now I can't log into my computer. The screen freezes up and I wind up back at login
<TJ-> Donrosaduck: your issue: "hd0" suggests a GRUB boot manager issue but then "(initramfs)" indicates the kernel and initial ramdisk loaded but the root file-system couldn't be found
<TJ-> dersand: OK, not used it in a while I guess?
<dersand> is there any way to make my keyboard not english? if i press shift 8 i want a parenthesis, not a *
<wileee> vmnewbie, helps to know the upgrade path used and the release you're on.
<TJ-> dersand: There is usually a keyboard management applet for installing additional keyboard maps
<dersand> tj- installed ubuntu on this machine back in april i guess
<vmnewbie> wileee I don't know either
<vmnewbie> Can't I do something with grub?
<vmnewbie> TJ- you can give some input,  you and I forgot the other guys name helped me upgrade
<vmnewbie> I was the guy without wifi
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: What graphics set ? ATI or Nvidia ? Might try the 'nomodeset' boot parameter , and once booted (RE-)install the proprietary graphic's driver .
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om how do I get to grub
<vmnewbie> Nvm
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: Depends if the us a UEFI system ?
<lenovo3> hello.... Apologies ahead of time if I ask a question incorrectly or seem like a leech or anything like that...or even entitled
<lenovo3> but I am really seeking an answer as to why......
<lenovo3> and this is specifically an ubntu forum
<wileee> lenovo3, to the point all in one post.
<lenovo3> soo here goes
<dersand> tj- just did the wget command
<lenovo3> hehe
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om did no modest but the error still occurs
<MonkeyDust> lenovo3  spare the enter key
<lenovo3> wilee I just got kicked and banned out of #linux on DalNet
<lenovo3> they thought i was a troll
<wileee> !tmi | lenovo3
<ubottu> lenovo3: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<MonkeyDust> lenovo3  we think so too
<lenovo3> then they directed me to 2 links on how to properly ask questions in a Linux or hacker channel
<auronandace> lenovo3: would you like to ask your ubuntu support question now?
<lenovo3> MonkeyDust I promise I am not.....when I go TROLL, I go TROLL 100% with power...trust me
<vmnewbie> What do I do? I can't log in D:
<lenovo3> not that I troll...just sayin
<TJ-> dersand: Great... so you have the image downloaded now?
<TJ-> !ask | lenovo3
<ubottu> lenovo3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lenovo3> ok here is my Question......although simple in nature...I really dont know the answer
<dersand> tj- at 50% as of writing
<TJ-> dersand: now identify the device-name of the USB: "sudo lsblk -f"
<TJ-> dersand: you can open a 2nd terminal tab to do the lsblk, you don't have to wait for the download to complete
<dersand> tj- oh
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: Once to the grub boot menu -> advanced options -> recovery . Can you boot via the recovery console ?
<lenovo3> My question is: why cant someone...typically perhaps a programmer .....just take the source code of a particular program that exists for lets say.......Arch linux, but doesnt for ubuntu...and compile from source and upload it as a .deb file rather than making each individual compile it from source......I certainly dont know how, nor do I want to...because I am trying to convert people to linux....without giving them the excuse: Oh you have to compile it from
<lenovo3>  source
<lenovo3> (sorry..I have to be exact and blunt so you get th gist of my question)
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om trying now
<dersand> tj- i got something that looks like my usb. "Sdb > sdb4 vfat  uui /media/erik/uui"
<dersand> makes any sense?
<TJ-> lenovo3: We already have the functionality on Ubuntu - it is called Personal Package Archives
<lenovo3> TJ, I dont understand
<auronandace> !software | lenovo3
<ubottu> lenovo3: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lenovo3> I know I can get stuff there in PPAs but there is Stuff that is not there
<alazare619> i must be forgeting someting
<lenovo3> I think you dont understand my question
<alazare619> i did a ubuntu mini install
<alazare619> but i can not get x to start
<TJ-> lenovo3: see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<alazare619> i installed slim
<alazare619> and i enabled slim.service w/ systemctl
<alazare619> but still wont boot
<TJ-> dersand: can you do "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )" ?
<dersand> tj- installation complete
<ioria> alazare619, there is no X in mini... you have tominstall i
<ioria> *t
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Did you also install 'xorg' ?
<alazare619> yes Bashing-om
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om still leads to a crash
<alazare619> https://gist.github.com/alazare619/89d4801b3d37eaa48780 is my exact script ive used
<lenovo3> Thanks ubottu and TJ, I will look at those
<TJ-> lenovo3: that's the point; *any* person can create a PPA and build software there.
<lenovo3> but I dont think they answer my question
<alazare619> still revising it but it just wont boot to slim
<auronandace> lenovo3: it would help if you had a specific example of what you "need" to compile from source
<lenovo3> Im not currently trying to figure it out
<lenovo3> whaty i want to know is why doesnt someone precompile them so it doesnt need to be done?
<TJ-> lenovo3: if someone doesn't package a project you're interested in, then either do it yourself or find someone familiar with the project who will do it
<lenovo3> TJ I see
<TJ-> lenovo3: this is the "Freedom" in Free/Open Source Software
<dersand> tj- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626569/
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om any other ideas?
<lenovo3> so newbies who switch to linux will have to learn to compile? ( I dont think they will..they will just be turned off by linux)  thats why I think it should be uplpoaded...I hope one day I could do it myself
<TJ-> dersand: right! what the heck that UUI is I don't know! certainly not a correctly written ISO though!
<korsakof> .deb are binaries. apt-get install does not compile the code...
<dersand> tj- i think it was the universal ui something from pendrive
<MonkeyDust> !manual | lenovo3 newbies can read this
<ubottu> lenovo3 newbies can read this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: UNgood ... Will see what we can come up with .. What release and desktop are we dealing with here ?
<TJ-> dersand: do "udisksctl unmount /media/erik/UUI" and then check with "sudo lsblk -f" that it is no longer mounted
<lenovo3> korsakof  Im not sure what your saying...but what I am am saying is......there could be so much more apps available for ubuntu and mint right from the get go if they were compiled ahead of time
<k1l_> lenovo3: most programs for noobies are precompiled in the ubuntu repos. so what exact program are you talking about?
<auronandace> lenovo3: you also need to consider licenses, sometimes projects are not allowed to host certain software due to the license
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om I did dist upgrade yesterday I think it was next to the newest release... like .04 or something
<lenovo3> newbies and people who switched to linux shopyuld not ever have to worry about having to compile VIBER 32 bit version because only a 64bit version exists...know what I mean?
<Lexicade> Anyone run into the problem where your crontab doesnt save he edits you make to it?
<vmnewbie> Sorry I don't remember
<Lexicade> Not sure why or how its going wrong
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Is this a 15.04 minimal install ?
<k1l_> lenovo3: the problem is: manpower. its a lot of work to keep the packages updated and in a good state and not breaking other packages. if you know a program that is not included best is to ask the developer if he want to maintain it
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  yes
<alazare619> i can start x after installing xinit
<lenovo3> k1l_ I wish I could come up with an example...my mind is blank at the moment...but I guess Viber is a good example
<TJ-> lenovo3: newbies that choose Debian, Ubuntu, Fedora and many others don't have to do that since the distro archives/repositories have alrady built the most popular packages
<alazare619> but it is still not booting to slim
<alazare619> i get cli login
<MonkeyDust> what's viber?
<lenovo3> TJ- thats true but there are some major ones missing
<lenovo3> VIBER is like Skype
<k1l_> lenovo3: erm, why are you using 32bit?
<lenovo3> its very poular on Smart phones and now there is an official Ubuntu version...but only 64bit]
<auronandace> lenovo3: that is an android app
<esph> lenovo3: I think you're mostly inventing a problem that isn't there. I've never encountered something "major" that I needed to compile.
<dersand> tj- are you sure? http://imgur.com/a/zu8Hw
<TJ-> lenovo3: exactly, and therefore someone with an interest and skills needs to package that project. You can't expect 'someone else' to magically do it, every package in a distro has/had someone interested in at some point so that they packaged it
<lenovo3> k1l_ for many reasons...there is alot of software I want that is only 32bit.....and my computers only have 1gb or 2gb and cant run 64bit versions...and the computers I sell are the same
<lenovo3> 32 bit seems more reliable
<k1l_> lenovo3: 32bit is dying. let it dy
<linocisco> root@Tommy-Inspiron-3443:/dev/usb# sudo update-rc.d ccpd defaults
<linocisco> insserv: warning: script 'ccpd' missing LSB tags and overrides
<k1l_> *die
<lenovo3> esph  trust me..its a big problem
<lenovo3> im not inventing it
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Try as a boot parameter ' systemd.unit=multi-user.target '. Do you boot to terminal? IF so we try and start the GUI .
<lenovo3> k1l_ maybe...but this is not good for linux at the moment....we need as many converts as possible.........linux is too fragmented
<Lexicade> Anyone kwow why my edits to my crontab are not saving after closing? D:
<TJ-> dersand: sorry, typo! "udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sdb4"
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  problem i have is i dont ever even see grub
<lenovo3> an linux is good for reviving rejected PC's
<alazare619> it boots to damn quick
<k1l_> lenovo3: amount of ram is not the reason for using 64bit. linux distributions are thinking about dropping 32bit isos anyway. besides: ubuntu is multiarch, so you can install 32bit software on 64bit ubuntu
<lenovo3> so 32 bit support is important
<linocisco> root@Tommy-Inspiron-3443:/dev/usb# sudo service ccpd status
<linocisco> ● ccpd.service - (null)
<linocisco>    Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/ccpd)
<linocisco>    Active: inactive (dead)
<linocisco>      Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
<linocisco> root@Tommy-Inspiron-3443:/dev/usb#
<k1l_> lenovo3: nope. 32bit wil die, very soon
<auronandace> lenovo3: perhaps you don't understand freedom, anywho this is getting offtopic
<esph> lenovo3: I'll trust myself, thanks. Anyway, your argument boils down to "why doesn't someone else do everything that could possibly be done?" Why doesn't everyone feed hungry people so no one starves?
<lenovo3> k1l_ thats true, but there was another reason I dont use 64bit...
<TJ-> dersand: I need to go for dinner now; are you OK for a while?
<lenovo3> I didnt know there was a topic?  I am just coming here for support
<k1l_> lenovo3: but i think without a specific issue that talk belongs to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel since this needs to be for specific support
<lenovo3> would every question be off topic in a sence/
<lenovo3> k1l_ my question is specific,
<lenovo3> I asked why cant people precompile them ahead of time
<auronandace> lenovo3: it is not a support question though
<esph> lenovo3: philosophy questions aren't specific in the context of this chat.
<linocisco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626617/
<k1l_> lenovo3: for viber: talk to the viber guys. the make a 64bit one so ask them if they can make a 32bit one
<lenovo3> thats what I am asking specifically without naming programs
<TJ-> dersand: if you have the ISO and the device is not mounted you can write the image to USB with "sudo dd if=ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=50M" ... when it finished make sure to do "sync" and wait for that to return to the shell prompt before removing the USB device from the PC
<lenovo3> esph ok, I give up
<k1l_> lenovo3: because its the peoples task.
<Bashing-om> alazare619: UEFI system ?
<alazare619> vbox bios
<dersand> tj- http://imgur.com/a/zu8Hw
<dersand> wrong link
<lenovo3> thanks for the links
<dersand> tj- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626619/
<lenovo3> I think they might help
<TJ-> dersand: OK, yes, you're ready to write the ISO as per the command above
<TJ-> dersand: get it started so I know you're on the way, then I can go to dinner!
<Lexicade> Anyoen able to help with a crontab issue im facing?
<lenovo3> Thank you TJ- and thank you k1l_
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<lenovo3> going to read those links you guys gave earlier
<Lexicade> D:
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  got it
<alazare619> dont ask me why
<MonkeyDust> Lexicade  let's hear it, in one line
<dersand> tj- dd: failed to open ‘ubuntu-14.04.03-desktop-amd64.iso’: No such file or directory
<alazare619> but systemctl set-default graphical.target after set-default multi-user.target then start slim worked
<TJ-> dersand: did you issue the command in the same directory as you downloaded the file?
<TJ-> dersand: "ls -al"
<Lexicade> Put simply, after saving my changes and re-opening with crontab-e m edits are gone.
<dersand> i see it in ls -al
<TJ-> dersand: maybe the filename I gave you has a typo?
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Are you now logged into the terminal ?
<dersand> can you paste in the terminal_
<alazare619> its up and running x11
<dersand> ?*
<alazare619> and i loged into the dm
<auronandace> dersand: when you start typing the filename press tab andit should autocomplete
<TJ-> dersand: do "pastebinit <( ls -al )"
<dersand> wait. i just executed it
<TJ-> dersand: if you want to paste from the GUI to termainl, Ctrl+Shift+V to paste
<dersand> the dd command
<TJ-> dersand: OK, and it is now running not reported an error?
<Bashing-om> alazare619: So your system is good, just a config issue with 'slim' the login manager ?
<dersand> i just get a blinking white stuff, i guess its doing
<dersand> something
<Lexicade> No idea then, I guess, MonkeyDust ?
<dersand> 20 plus 1 records of in
<dersand> 20+1 records in 20+1 records out 1054867456 bytes (1,1 GB) copied, 57,3792 s, 18,4 MB/s
<TJ-> dersand: yes, it won't tell you anything at all... just wait patiently. When it finishes be sure to do "sync" and wait patiently again
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om do I still need to wait?
<dersand> i got my 'erik at ' thing back
<TJ-> dersand: once sync returns to the shell prompt you can see the difference with "sudo lsblk -f" and then take it out and try it in the other PC
<MonkeyDust> Lexicade  did you say or ask anything?
<TJ-> dersand: lsblk should show the name of the Ubuntu release now
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  looks to be a config issue with slim
<Lexicade> Yes. I did. Multiple times.
<dersand> tj- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626678/
<TJ-> dersand: Excellent! go try it now
<dersand> how do i safetly disconnect the usb?
<MonkeyDust> Lexicade  no, disappearing commands from crontab is bit vague
<TJ-> dersand: unplug it :)
<BenMcLean> hey guys. anyone know how to make a desktop launcher for freac? (the free audio encoder program)
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  http://hastebin.com/irekiyagis.rb
<Lexicade> ITs all I got to go by unforunately. I dont have this magicallog email that its supposed to send.
<BenMcLean> When I try to make one, selecting it has no effect :(
<dersand> tj- isnt there any cool command do to that? im dissapointed
<BenMcLean> this doesn't happen with other programs
<dersand> very well
<TJ-> dersand: as long as no file-system on the device is mounted, you can just unplug it
<dersand> wish me luck
<dersand> allright
<TJ-> dersand: I'm off to dinner now
<dersand> tj- enjoy!!!
<BenMcLean> see i made this here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12626722/
<auronandace> !cookie | TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BenMcLean> my freac is extracted to /home/ben/Apps/freac/freac and I know it's the right path because the icon works
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Look'n
<smellsLikeGoatSp> hey guys, how can I enable 5GHz wifi on my ubuntu machine. I have an intel wireless 7260ac?
<BenMcLean> no one has any idea why that launcher doesn't work? :(
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Is there some reason you have to have a login manager ? I also run minimal, and I find the the login manager is useless overhead .
<MonkeyDust> BenMcLean  make a symbolic link to /usr/bin/ and/or to /usr/share/applications/
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  yea its for a 400 machine rollout of a remote desktop client thinclient essentially Bashing-om
<alazare619> users are dumb
<MonkeyDust> unfamiliar with something is not the same as dumb
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust where? and how would that help here?
<alazare619> when they use windows xp machine for the last 15 years
<alazare619> and they dont understand a start button
<BenMcLean> alazare619 has a point
<alazare619> they are dumb and not unfamiliar MonkeyDust i know my users better then  yourself but thanks anyways ;)
<BenMcLean> you can lead a horse to water but screw that, horses are dumb
<Bashing-om> alazare619: Yeah, ya got to have the login manager. .. Now we are out of my depth, but we have to convert the upstart script for 'slim' to that of 15.04's systemd. Totally out of my depth . See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<alazare619> yea i started doing that and i got it converted to systemd it even enabled now...but its still dropping to non graphical...
<BenMcLean> I don't understand though, why Unity / Nautilus doesn't come with an easy shortcut making option in all it's context menus like Windows has
<alazare619> its weird because i can systemctl start slim.service
<alazare619> and boom i have slim...but it will NOT boot to it ...
<dennis__> hi, i search for a youtube uploader software. Can anyone help me?
<Bashing-om> alazare619: .xinitrc in the /home directory ?
<auronandace> dennis__: uploader? you use their website interface
<dersand> is there a way to zip or rar something?
<alexus> hello
<BenMcLean> dersand, yeah. you'll need a zip or rar making program.
<k1l_> dersand: yes you can zip or rar something on ubuntu
<dersand2> k1l_ anything in-built so to speak?
<MonkeyDust> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<k1l_> dersand2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<BenMcLean> I was wondering where this symbolic link's supposed to go MonkeyDust
<alexus> ufw status verbose reports default: deny (incoming), i dont think that part is working as i'm able to connect without any issues...
<alexus> any help?
<MonkeyDust> BenMcLean  try to /usr/bin/ and/or to /usr/share/applications/
<dersand2> changing name on irc, how do i do it?
<alexus>  /name newname
<MonkeyDust> dersand2  /nick blah
<dersand2> did it worked?
<alexus> i meant to say /nick sorry
<dersand2> lol
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust, to there, but where FROM ?
<k1l_> dersand2: maybe you need to install the zip, unzip, unrar(-free) to get it working.
<alexus> can someone help me with my ufw please?
<dersand> k1l_ no, i didn't pay attention. found it.
<dersand> k1l_ thanks
<MonkeyDust> BenMcLean  from the executable you created
<teward> alexus: run: sudo ufw enable
<teward> alexus: then try
<alexus> teward ufw is already enabled
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: How ya doing ?
<alexus> ufw status says active
<teward> alexus: how are you testing the 'connect'
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust, you mean the executable I extracted in /home/ben/Apps/freac/ ?
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om having an anxiety attack about my comp. I was debating on formatting my hd D:
<alexus> teward, i use curl on a remote server
<MonkeyDust> BenMcLean  yes, try that
<MonkeyDust> BenMcLean  but does the executable work when you run it from its direct path?
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust are you sure you don't mean a symbolic link from usr/share/applications/ to that executable?
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: Good for the heart. a (RE-)install is the means of last resort .( though often the quickest) . So where ya stuck ? We get ya over that .
<alexus> teward i also tried ssh as well
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust yes it works from it's direct path
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om so I tried booting into the old kernel, didn't do anything. Same error in the end
<BenMcLean> so that would be ln -s /home/ben/Apps/freac/freac /usr/share/applications
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om are you going to be on in am hour?
<vmnewbie> An*
<BenMcLean> sudo that i guess
<BenMcLean> The link created from that does not work
<teward> alexus: do you have firewall rules to permit connections to those ports?
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: Well, if ya boot to terminal .. and GUI/graphic's driver is not a part of the equation. If you can boot to terminal shows the system is intact and the problem lies in the X layer .
<plugyn> if I automount my external drive on boot, will it cause an error if it's not plugged in or will it skip it and continue to boot normally?
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om so that will help in narrowing this down?
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: I expect to be here about 4 more hours or so .
<wileee> plugyn, should skip if set up correctly.
<plugyn> thanks wilee.
<vmnewbie> I'm in class vetting answers to a practice exam. I'll message you after
<vmnewbie> Thanks
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om  ^
<wileee> plugyn, fstab I assume you've used.
<plugyn> yup.
<wileee> cool
<alexus> teward, I have strict rule that allows connection to specific port from speicic IP range, yet I'm able to connect to these ports from other networks as well and according to ufw status verbose it shows me Default: deny (incoming) which I assume should deny all incoming connections, unless I have a rule to allow in (which I don't)
<alazare619> Bashing-om:  got it
<alazare619> systemctl disable multi-user.target is what i had to do
<alazare619> for some reason it was overiding default graphical target...
<plugyn> i have my secondary autoboot, but I accidentially broke xubuntu doing that. Got it all fixed but I don't want to have to do the same thing just because my external isn't plugged in lmao
<plugyn> automount*
<BenMcLean> MonkeyDust, that symbolic link doesn't work :
<BenMcLean> :(
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: 75% of boot issues after a update are graphics related .. due to the old graphics card built against that old kernel . We dtermine that it is a grahics issue and purge/re-install the driver .
<Bashing-om> alazare619: "got ot" mean ya booting to GUI mow ?
<vmnewbie> Bashing-om is that an easy how to on google?
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: It is not hard at all . easier than said to boot to terminal. You on a different computer than is the problem ? We wlak you through booting to terminal from grub .
<vmnewbie> I'm on my phone. Yeah. Can we try in one hour? I'm in class
<daftykins> LOL.
<Bashing-om> vmnewbie: K .. at your pace .
<badcom> Hi guys. Which GUI tool you guys use on Ubuntu? I installed Mysql-Workbench, but it's a bit sluggish and it hangs sometimes =/
<Jaglor> I'm trying to use ppa-purge to get rid of this: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found ... what would be the syntax?
<smellsLikeGoatSp> how do I activate the 5ghz wifi of my dual-band ac?
<Bashing-om> alazare619: I will keep that in mind, As when I upgrade to systemd, going to be a learning curve dealing with my minimal install .
<lord2800> hey folks, I'm trying to customize /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu 14.04.2 at install time using late_command in a preseed file without much luck--the file reverts back to the default after the first boot (destroying my changes), and doesn't include a line like "source-directory interfaces.d" like the docs say it should
<Jaglor> Figured it out: sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa
<TJ-> dersand: Did the PC boot the installer?
<dersand> tj- yes. thanks a 10000x times
<lord2800> for various reasons, I can't yet make my dhcp server do the right thing, so I need to make /etc/network/interfaces cover the gap temporarily
<dersand> tj- i don't got much, but i have like 100 doge-coins if you want them
<TJ-> dersand: *PHEW*
<T3DDY> Anyone know if it's easy to install Ubuntu onto a MacBook pro
<TJ-> dersand: thank-you but no, you keep them. It is good to know we solved it
<auronandace> !mac | T3DDY
<ubottu> T3DDY: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<daftykins> T3DDY: depends on the model, there's a page ^
<dersand> tj- yeah absolutely! also, do you know  how to change the order in the gnu? like the purple screen where ubuntu, memtest86 and the other memtest86.
<daftykins> dersand: /etc/default/grub
<daftykins> well, default - not so much order
<dersand> daftykins, still a pretty noob to this, what does that mean
<auronandace> dersand: one way is to rename the files in /etc/grub.d/ then do a update-grub
<daftykins> dersand: it is a configuration file wherein the default OS to boot on startup can be chosen
<TJ-> dersand: that is the GRUB menu. you'd have to tinker with the scripts under /etc/grub.d/ to do that.If you only want to change the 'default' entry (the one that is started if you don't intervene) you can edit /etc/default/grub and change the GRUB_DEFAULT to be the index number of the entry
<dersand> tj- got it
<dersand> also, i had a folder on the pc i wanted to boot on which had some python projects in. (w10). But i can't find this folder
<dersand> it was like c:\users\pycharmprojects
<auronandace> dersand: you'll need to mount the windows partition
<dersand> qa
<TJ-> dersand: NTFS file-systems should be seen by the GUI file-manager as optional devices that you can mount by clicking on them
<TJ-> dersand: paths to files will be the same but the Windows drive letters no longer apply
<dersand> auronandace i have found it, i have found almost everything from my w10 drives except for that folder
<DaSpirit> Hey, if I install 15.10, will it automagically upgrade when final version releases?
<daftykins> DaSpirit: yes
<DaSpirit> daftykins, using its own software updater?
<daftykins> yes
<TJ-> dersand: so if the file-manager auto-mounts what you know on Windows as C: it might appear as /media/erik/Windows/users/pycharmprojects
<DaSpirit> Great.
<DaSpirit> Time to install.
<daftykins> DaSpirit: your risk :) note the channel for discussion of wily is #ubuntu+1
<DaSpirit> All right thanks! I assume it should be stable enough... release is a week away.
<dersand> tj- yeah i got that part,
<dersand> i can find all other files except for that python folder...
<TJ-> dersand: really? are you sure that's where it was?
<dersand> makes me think that maybe that folder was auto generated on startup?
<dersand> yeah i've even used the search function for file names i 100% know exists
<TJ-> dersand: might be. In a terminal try "sudo find /media/erik/Windows -iname '*pycharm*'" (make sure the /media/erik/Windows matches your actual path!)
<auronandace> dersand: are you sure they weren't online files?
<dersand> i find them in the find command
<dersand>  /media/ubuntu/6C9A5B919A5B56A4/Users/Erik/PycharmProjects
<Donrosaduck> hello : is it possible to fix a bios from a terminal with a ubuntu live cd ?
<dersand> ... but when i am navigating to the same directory. Nothing. haha
<bprompt_> Donrosaduck:   fix a bios?   what does that mean?
<Ifni> Hi, could someone help me with a networking problem? My laptop freezes everytime I connect to the internet and I've tried installing the drivers to no avail
<TJ-> dersand: are you still using the Live Ubuntu environment?
<auronandace> dersand: they weren't hidden files were they?
<m3n3chm0> hi, blank screen using fresh player plugin.. I just only can hear the sound but image is blank :S
<dersand> tj- yes auronandace no clue
<dersand> http://i.imgur.com/2mgpNZU.jpg tj-
<TJ-> dersand: Notice I gave you a command prefixed with 'sudo' so it gained root privileges. If your regular user session cannot see those same files it suggests a directory isn't accessible to your non-privileged user session
<dersand> should i try non-sudo?
<dersand> same results without sudo
<MonkeyDust> dersand  type tj and then hit tab, see what happens, it autocompletes the name
<dersand> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<tkuester> Hey, I'm modprobing netconsole to do some kernel debugging, but I'm not seeing any output on the other side. Any ideas?
<Ifni> can anyone help me with a broadcom BCM43142
<Bashing-om> !bcm | Ifni Have you seen:
<ubottu> Ifni Have you seen:: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tkuester> dmesg says it's all good and ready to go, but "nc -l -u 6666" just sits there quietly
<TJ-> dersand: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit <( ls -al /media/ubuntu/6C9A5B919A5B56A4/Users/Erik/ )"
<Ifni> Yes I've installed the drivers
<Ifni> but my computer keeps freezing whenever I connect to the internet using wifi
<TJ-> tkuester: what's the kernel command line you're using?
<bprompt_> Donrosaduck:     in channel :), more eyes, more responses :)
<tkuester> TJ-: modprobe netconsole netconsole=6665@10.90.2.24/eth0,6666@10.90.2.14/
<dersand> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627079/
<TJ-> dersand: "d????????? ? ?      ?             ?            ? PycharmProjects"
<TJ-> dersand: looks like the permisions on that directory are 'weird' :)
<dersand> tj- saveable?
<TJ-> dersand: I think auronandace might have the correct idea... is it some kind of mountpoint for a remote Internet cloud service?
<dersand> TJ-: no idea
<Donrosaduck> so hello i got some problems : i can't acces to hp bios update so i would ask if its possible to "fix" (sorry for my english) my bios from a live ubuntu
<TJ-> dersand: the 'find' command you did, did not show any files inside that directory, so I think it must be some kind of Windows mount-point... could it be for a cabinet or ZIP archive file, if not a remote 'cloud' storage service?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, very unlikely have seen some linux command use. In general to flash the bios you can get a bootable.
<Donrosaduck> wilee yes bt the matter is i don't got cd writter and for now i don't now how to make a usb boot from ubuntu so i have to learn that ^^
<bprompt_> Donrosaduck:      you mean, you're dual booting and grub isn't loading either ubuntu or windows or the other OS you have there?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, learn what?
<Ifni> I installed the driver I need for my broadcom as http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers?page=1&tab=votes#tab-top  sais but it's not working
<wileee> Donrosaduck, I think we need a better problem outline is all.
<chatmate> YUMI is good for botable images
<Donrosaduck> well i buy a pc with windows 7 but he got some pb; pc was very slow.so now i install ubuntu . work first but still very slow ( at least 1(minutes to start) i try to flash bios but no way and no i try to make a boot repair cose i got problem i thinks with grub
<tkuester> Whoof. Nothing at all out of tcpdump for netconsole. :( Definitely stuck.
<Donrosaduck> but you know i m jsut a noob in linux so i have to learn how to make a usb boot
<MonkeyDust> Donrosaduck  you consider 1 minute to start a long time?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, did you save the bootinfo summary a url?
<Donrosaduck> sorry 15miniutes ^^ and the bootinfo is http://past.ubuntu.com/12627160
<Donrosaduck> http://past.ubuntu.com/12627160/ sorry for the mistakes
<Donrosaduck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627160/ sorry for the mistakes
<bprompt_> Donrosaduck:    you bought the machine with windows7, that means is a bit of an older hardware, a dual-core likely with 2.3ghz or so per core, 1min or 60secs to boot isn't that slow for that hardware
<MonkeyDust> bprompt_  that's what i have
<bprompt_> 60secs isn't slow though :)
<Donrosaduck> no its more like 20 minutes for windows and 15mintues for ubuntu
<wileee> Donrosaduck, The sda1 ubuntu partition has errors.
<Donrosaduck> ok but what does it means ? is it a physicial problem i need to replace something or just use boot repair ?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, Not an expert in this exactly, however looks like the HD or the partitioning/software is broken, lets get others opinions.
<mikehaas763> Using something like `do-release-upgrade` is it possible to upgrade to 14.04 and not 14.10 or 15.04?
<k1l_> mikehaas763: from what release?
<mikehaas763> 13.10
<k1l_> mikehaas763: there is the LTS upgrade path, which is LTS->LTS. like 12.04 -> 14.04
<dersand> Anyone have some familiarity with git?
<reisio> higher percentage in #git
<mikehaas763> I'm not sure how to control the upgrade path without the ui... I'm on a server over ssh
<mikehaas763> plus I'm already *not on an LTS release
<k1l_> mikehaas763: from 13.10 you can directly upgrade to 14.04. from 14.04 you can go every upgrade (14.04->14.10->15.04) or the LTS path from 14.04 to 16.04 (when its released)
<darsie> dersand: I guess the ppl in #git .
<Donrosaduck> ok ty wilee from the begining i think i got some problem with the HD. that could explain why its slow
<mikehaas763> k1l_: so running `do-release-upgrade` will only bump me to the next version?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, I would boot a live ubuntu and run a smart test for that.
<k1l_> mikehaas763: to 14.04 in your case.
<k1l_> mikehaas763: you have no choice than to upgrade to 14.04 (which is over due a long time already)
<k1l_> mikehaas763: from that you can set the release-propmt to make upgrade to the short-path or the LTS-path like explained above
<mikehaas763> k1l_: I know it's EOL. Idk how I missed it I thought I upgraded it about a year ago.
<darsie> Can you please switch to the selected keymap when it's selected in the installer. I had to type my name and passwords with querty instead of dvorak.
<bindi> how long should 'sync' command take?
<wileee> Donrosaduck, Has a built in in disks a gui in a dropdown, some would say a terminal run version is more accurate in the end,  the gui is a good start I think.
<mikehaas763> is do-release-upgrade interactive? That's why I'm asking I didn't want to run it and have it just start doing the upgrade to 15.04 or something
<TJ-> dersand: What do you want to know about git?
<k1l_> mikehaas763: it will never go to 15.04 from your point
<alexus> teward any ideas?
<k1l_> mikehaas763: its either "next release in line" (like explained), "next LTS" or "nothing".
<mikehaas763> So it will go to the next or if you're on the LTS path it will only do LTS versions. I'm assuming that's configuration somewhere?
<k1l_> mikehaas763: its not interactive. but you set the path in the release-prompt
<dersand> tj- the only python project i want to save is one i did a local commit on. But if it is inside the pythonprojects folder, it doesn't matter
<dersand> TJ-: i never pushed it to github or anything.
<k1l_> mikehaas763: you cant set to to upgrade to a specific number. just the path
<k1l_> mikehaas763: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<TJ-> dersand: ahhh, i see. You've still not found the files? It's a git repo though?
<bigmyx>  trying to resize the mounted ext4 partition, I have disk of 100G, my / partition (on /dev/sda1) is 15G (at the beginning of the disk), when I run resize2fs, I get: "The filesystem is already 3931904 blocks long.  Nothing to do!"
<dersand> tj- yeah... i'm not sure what to do.
<dersand> TJ-: yeah the one with git init; git add *; git commit -m ""
<wileee> bigmyx, has to be unmounted
<TJ-> dersand: how about "sudo find /media/ubuntu/6C9A5B919A5B56A4/ -name '.git' " ?
<mikehaas763> Ok awesome that file explained the behavior well
<TJ-> bigmyx: wileee: if the ext* file-system is being extended it can be done online; no unmounting required
<k1l_> mikehaas763: from 13.10 you can only go to 14.04 with the normal prompt. all other paths are not available in that situation
<dersand> TJ-: i tried it. But i did the git init where all of my files were, so it's still in that pycharmprojects with the weird permissions.
<TJ-> bigmyx: I'd suspect the reason is you've edited the partition table on-disk but *not* informed the kernel of the change
<wileee> TJ-, Cool, not familiar with that path.
<dersand> i sent an ticket to pycharm. Hopefully they can help me
<Donrosaduck> wilee ok i just have to know what is a gui dropdown but dw google is my friends ^^
<bigmyx> TJ-: seems like I have not extended the partition it self ...
<bigmyx> can I do it with parted ?
<TJ-> bigmyx: compare "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX" with "grep sdX /proc/partitions" - if they are different do "sudo partprobe  /dev/sdX" then you can do "sudo resize2fs /dev/sdXY"
<wileee> Donrosaduck, gui is guided usr interface, nice buttons, etc no terminal, drop down is you push a button and it gives you a choice in a list. So on the live ubuntu is an application called disks, in it's top right corner is a smart disk checker.
<TJ-> wileee: I use LVM LVs and extend them as an when required so I do online resizes frequently - it is extremely useful
<wileee> TJ-, I missed the LVM part, I have not messed with 'it' seems like something to learn, thanks.
<TJ-> wileee: it works without LVM, but because I use LVM I keep LVs as small as possible and lvextend && resize2fs as needed
<TJ-> wileee: bigmyx I think is using raw partitions; resize2fs works the same way as long as the kernel knows the new partition size (via /proc/partitions)
<LoRez> TJ-: so, oddities abound here.  a fresh install with 3.13.0-65 works fine with both of our serial devices, but a precise box upgraded to trusty does not.  A symptom is that -65 doesn't know where to install keyspan firmware from suddenly...
<wileee> TJ-, LVM, seems really useful, we see it here often. Ah raw, I have avoided that area as well,
<bigmyx> wileee: yes, I am using the raw partition, I missed the part of resizing the partition it self
<wileee> bigmyx, Cool, glad we were helped, my two things I try to avoid are bad help, and dragging it along by not knowing.
<wileee> I fail daily, heh
<oddRaven> wileee, you can't avoid something you don't know
<dersand> i'm heading out.  Thank you so much for helping me tj-, will probably never forget it
<darsie> ok, my computer works even worse with ubuntu, comparde to debian.
<darsie> compared*
<oddRaven> that seems about right
<MonkeyDust> darsie  that's unfortunate, feel free to go back to debian
<alexus> "ufw status verbose" reports "Default: deny (incoming), allow (outgoing), deny (routed)", yet I'm able to make incoming connection without any issue, any ideas why?
<edgy> Hi, I removed libapache2-mod-php5 but for some reason it got installed with any php5 updates
<darsie> MonkeyDust: Looks like I need a new computer.
<TJ-> alexus: is ufw's rules actually loaded? "sudo iptables -vnL" ?
<edgy> how can I stop it from being installed
<alexus> TJ- status says active
<TJ-> alexus: *but* does uptables show the policies set on the tables match what ufw claims?
<TJ-> s/uptables/iptables/
<alexus> I just ran your command and I'm seeing my rules
<daftykins> edgy: why worry? just have it disabled in your apache
<edgy> daftykins: I do but it got reenable automatically every time
<edgy> daftykins: php5 depends on this package so it got installed and enabled!
<TJ-> alexus: what are the default policies set on each table? if UFW claims "deny (incoming)" I'd expect to see "Chain INPUT (policy DENY ..."
<daftykins> edgy: hmm, the module is never pulled in on my servers - could be you selected to install a meta package instead of the specific ones you want, check the policy of everything you get from "dpkg -l | grep php" perhaps
<edgy> daftykins: I don't even see the reason why php5 depends on apache
<daftykins> it doesn't either afaiui :)
<alexus> TJ- would that be ok for me to put it to pastebin and /msg url to you?
<TJ-> edgy: this may help: "apt-cache rdepends libapache2-mod-php5"
<edgy> daftykins: apt-cache show php5 |grep libapache2-mod-php5 shows it
<TJ-> alexus: pastebin it and post the URL in the channel; everyone is available to help
<daftykins> edgy: oh here we go - php5 : Depends: libapache2-mod-php5, so i guess you shouldn't use the meta package 'php5' :)
<alexus> http://pastebin.com/x05jM0tz
<TJ-> alexus: well that explains it. UFW doesn't actually DENY or DROP the packages outright, it passed them through several other custom tables first. Which ports/protocols are you testing with?
<edgy> daftykins: but php5 depends on  libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13) | php5-cgi (>= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13) | php5-fpm (>= 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13) and I already have php5-cgi installed. Isn't "|" means OR?
<edgy> daftykins: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/php5
<daftykins> i don't think so, i'd take it to mean all of them
<alexus> TJ- I'm testing it with ssh (22/tcp)
<daftykins> edgy: just show a pastebin of "dpkg -l | grep php" like i said and we'll see ;)
<TJ-> alexus: and you have several rules enabling TCP port 22 in the "ufw-user-input" table
<edgy> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627436/
<daftykins> edgy: mmhmm, so get rid of the meta-package 'php5', remove the module once again and it shouldn't come back in
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: Hey I'm back. Out of class
<alexus> TJ- this is all default, I added specific network range for port 22/tcp and couple of others
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: it's vmnewbie
<edgy> daftykins: ok, done would check when there is another update one day. Thanks
<alexus> um, sorry I gotta leave now... unless you think you have a quick answer)
<alexus> i'll log back in later when I get home
<alexus> thank you TJ- and anyone else who participate)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Hey do you remember yesterday when you helped me get my computer's wifi back online?
<amazoniantoad> erm...back
<amazoniantoad> not back online...lol
<daftykins> and me!
<daftykins> ;)
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: Yes!
<amazoniantoad> Sorry I couldn't remember your name
<daftykins> np
<daftykins> so you have some boot related query today?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: so I ran the upgrade....and restarted my computer hours later...and now I can't log into my computer
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: yeah
<daftykins> ok what happens specifically?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: when I get to the login screen, default background is showing and there is no taskbar
<amazoniantoad> and when I log in, black screen with squares of background color scattered across
<amazoniantoad> with a error window
<amazoniantoad> and it exits out too quickly for me to read
<amazoniantoad> and goes back to the login screen
<amazoniantoad> Tried nomodeset and booting to the old kernel
<amazoniantoad> problem percists
<daftykins> ok, so i take it it doesn't show enough controls to pick the guest session to test?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: it does, actually
<amazoniantoad> same result though
<daftykins> ah ok, that confirms it's system wide
<daftykins> were we dealing with a laptop and 15.04? i slept since then :)
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I believe so.
<amazoniantoad> If that's the newest version
<daftykins> are you on another device right now or?
<amazoniantoad> yes
<daftykins> ok, i'd probably boot a live session as task #1
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: using a usb?
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: I am back here. Are you now booted to terminal ?
<daftykins> yep
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: no. daftykins Bashing-om suggested booting to terminal
<daftykins> sure, wouldn't hurt to try that first
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: how do I accomplish that?
<daftykins> well when the login screen is up, you could just switch to TTY1 with Ctrl+Alt+F1
<amazoniantoad> okay
<amazoniantoad> un momento por favor
<daftykins> i'll hand it back over to Bashing-om for what he'd like you to try though
<amazoniantoad> k
<daftykins> as i think i already got enough info to think it's more serious than what i would've done at TTY1
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: at terminal now
<amazoniantoad> logged in
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: What release are we working with - as it do make a huge difference . ' cat /etc/issue ' .
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: 15.04
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: Wait no
<amazoniantoad> It's 14.04.3 LTS
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: K, Let's insure that "you" have access to your home . do 'ls -al /home' . who owms and is grouped to your usrename's home directory here ? as in " drwxr-xr-x 29 sysop sysop  4096 Sep 30 17:14 sysop " where I am sysop .
<amazoniantoad> drwxr-xr-x 59 jr jr (that's me) 4096
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: drwxr-xr-x 59 jr jr (that's me) 4096
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: drwxr-xr-x 59 jr jr (that's me) 4096 Sep 30 14:51 jr
<amazoniantoad> actually
<Jake> Hey there, I have ubuntu installed on my laptop and I installed a new battery a couple weeks ago. The system says the battery is full but it is only at 4209mAH of 5200mAH according to tlp, is there a way to adjust where the system thinks the battery is full?
<daftykins> Jake: is it a Lenovo?
<Jake> daftykins: nope, packard bell
<daftykins> ok nm
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Good, next level dowm ' ls -al /home/jr/ ' Of interest is the .ICEauthority and .Xauthority files . That jr owns and is the group .
<Jake> daftykins: I would use the tlp functions for it, but that is only for thinkpads :P
<daftykins> Jake: no, what i was getting as is some Lenovos have a 'charge only to x%' BIOS function
<Jake> this laptop has no battery settings in the BIOS, I did check that unfortnately
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: -rw-------- 1 jr jr 100670 Sep 30 14:51 .ICEauthority && -rw------- 1 jr jr 53 Sep 30 14:51 .Xauthority
<daftykins> Jake: yeah that's why i said nevermind :D
<TJ-> Jake: the reported mAh comes via the battery interface; it may be the battery's charge_full is less than its charge_full_design
<daftykins> Bashing-om: btw amazoniantoad mentioned the guest session is affected also, so i suspect it's more serious :(
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Great. that issue is behind us, IJ, now what is thge Desktop Environment that we want to start ? As in unity or ?
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: unity
<Bashing-om> daftykins: amazoniantoad Yeah, suspect that too .. like a graphics driver .
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: what can I read to be as knowledgable as you with linux?
<TJ-> I'd suggest checking the various Xorg.0.log* files
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: about 5 years of IRC support :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Darn.
<amazoniantoad> I have a linux handbook...maybe I should pick up again
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: i don't think there's really a shortcut resource, at least i've never looked for one - i'm mostly self taught and had to use it at Uni :)
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: the best way to learn is poke about in a working system, one sub-system at a time, until you know what a working good system looks like, and then break it and try to fix it. Virtual Machines are great for that
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: so am I...but I'm feeling like a noob here...couldn't resolve my wifi issue on my own and now this
<daftykins> well, i pick up a lot from being in here
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I normally just use my vm's to test software/break other people's software
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: it might amuse you to know i don't even use ubuntu on the desktop 8D
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: haha
 * amazoniantoad is indeed amused
<daftykins> (but shh don't tell anyone)
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: and the key to good diagnosis is to know which log files to look at, and what to expect to see in them on a  good system so you can instantly spot anomalies.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I have much to learn then
<daftykins> so do we all :)
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Are you concerned the ressurrextion will occur before you learn linux ? - In any event let's prepare to read the logs . do ' sudo service lightdm start ' . any joy ? any errors back to the terminal ?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I pick up most of my knowledge from reading log files, reading man-pages, the config files under /etc/ and the source-code of various tools
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: Job is already running
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: I have a feverish thirst for info
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Ah
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Well, then we looking at an X thing .. let's see what the logs do say ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ; cat ~/.Xsession-errors | pastebinit ' .
<Mamba_2> Sup
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: it says socket error and that /home/jr/.Xsession-errors: No such file or directory
<amazoniantoad> oh
<amazoniantoad> capital x
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: Forget about the file not existing, just no internet
<amazoniantoad> Connected ethernet cable, no internet.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: let's get simple to start with: do you get anything returned by "grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<EriC^^> amazoniantoad: try ping 8.8.8.8
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: want me to type it all out
<amazoniantoad> ?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Right, so there are problems. So we do need to see that log. Does that system use network manager to get the network usually?
<amazoniantoad> EriC^^: network unreachable
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: Humm ,,, odd .. what returms ' ls -al /home/jr/.xsession-errors ' that file "should" exist .
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: it does exist. it was a typo
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: type "nmcli con"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: bunch of my old wifi networks
<amazoniantoad> Haha
<amazoniantoad> Seeing some old ones I used to have
<amazoniantoad> omg
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: identify the correct ID for the connection you want, and then do "nmcli con up id "<name-of-connection>"
<amazoniantoad> sooo immature
<amazoniantoad> FBI Surveillance Van 2 is what I need
<amazoniantoad> ah
<amazoniantoad> okay
<kyjus25> XD
<TJ-> use the double quotes to surround the name if it has spaces in
<amazoniantoad> I have 4 wifi access points in my home, all with different van #'s
<daftykins> that seems poorly designed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that should give you the network then pastebinit will work
<daftykins> matching SSID but separating by channel would allow roaming :>
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: No suitable device found
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: then you chose the wrong one, or the hardware is broke :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: hold on
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: you said you plugged in an Ethernet cable. That should cause NM to report a "Wired Connection X"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if you see such an connection, try using that
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ah
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: it can't be broken...
<amazoniantoad> D:
<amazoniantoad> Omg
<amazoniantoad> the worst possible time
<amazoniantoad> omg
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: please, don't use Enter as punctuation!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Sorry.
<daftykins> to be honest your install has been behaving so oddly i wouldn't be surprised if there's some hardware failure going on
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: Well, so should I boot into a live CD and save my data, then wipe the hard drive?
<daftykins> why?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: too many things that are broken?
<daftykins> might be the disk that's wonky :) either way i'd need a working network connection to check
<daftykins> live session seems like the best approach yeah
<kyjus25> So, is Mate pronounced similarly to the name "Mateo", or to the literal term Mate (as in a spouse)?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: let me get a usb put together
<Finetunrda_> Alright guys, tty1 to 6 are showing blank screens. We've tried the answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162535/why-does-switching-to-the-tty-give-me-a-blank-screen To no avail. Anyone got an idea?
<skynetguy> hello i am having problems booting to 12.04lts it keeps sending me to login tty1
<oddRaven> Finetunrda_, did you try the second answer? (it's more recent)
<daftykins> skynetguy: kernel update? graphics driver update? one or both could've failed
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok, login to tty1 and type cat /proc/cmdline
<Elsah> oddRaven: but he has an AMD card
<daftykins> Finetunrda_: smells like fglrx
<Elsah> from 2012 or something
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: Alright I'm in a live session
<Elsah> (assuming Finetunrda_ explained the situation a bit here. oy
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: get it online and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" and link here
<Elsah> It's my friend who can't see anything when doing ctrl+alt+f1 etc. He's using Kubuntu 15.04.
<skynetguy> EriC^^, so login would be tty1 and password: cat /proc/cmdline
<skynetguy> EriC^^, ???
<EriC^^> skynetguy: no, login as usual
<daftykins> Elsah: we don't really need two on the same issue :)
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i tried login and name which is my  fullname and then password that didnt work
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627851/
<daftykins> ah SSD.
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok, press ctrl+alt+del to reboot the pc, hold shift to get grub, then go to advanced > recovery
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: check it's on the latest firmware
<Elsah> daftykins: Well yeah, apologies, I just know why I disregarded the second answer on that page with the actual person who has the issue :)
<daftykins> Elsah: :) i could tell it was AMD right off.
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i dual boot so i automatically go to grub after advance recovery then what
<Elsah> daftykins: Ah...
<daftykins> their drivers often prevent TTYs being available
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: how?
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: well what system type is this again? like brand
<EriC^^> skynetguy: press enable networking, then drop to root shell, and come on irc
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: Sony vaio duo 11
<skynetguy> EriC^^, ok brb
<EriC^^> skynetguy: or, don't press enable networking, type
<EriC^^> wai
<EriC^^> *wait
<EriC^^> type mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> then passwd <your username>
<EriC^^> and reset your password and login to the tty when you reboot
<skynetguy> so dont enable networking
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: hmm ok nevermind, i've gotta do something about food now so i'll have to leave you to it. assuming you've not done much with that install you could just give in and reinstall, up to you
<EriC^^> skynetguy: no
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I've done lots D:
<EriC^^> skynetguy: mount -o remount,rw /
<skynetguy> EriC^^, after i type all that i type password first
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: I'm crawling back to you. I'm in a live session now
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: so now we can at least gather info more quickly
<skynetguy> EriC^^, my login is my fullname
<EriC^^> skynetguy: after mount, type passwd <your user>
<skynetguy> EriC^^, ok
<daftykins> Bashing-om - amazoniantoad - perhaps fsck time for fun :)
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, so i reset my password and login to what
<skynetguy> EriC^^, what is tty
<EriC^^> skynetguy: the black screen with login that you're getting when you boot the pc
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627881/
<EriC^^> skynetguy: you said it keeps sending you to login tty1
<skynetguy> EriC^^, yeah
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: so your installed system uses an encrypted root?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<skynetguy> EriC^^, so what do i set my login to???
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Want me to mount it?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK. Glad we know! "sudo mkdir /target"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, and password
<daftykins> ugh encryption :P
<EriC^^> skynetguy: your login is your username ..
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 crypt_sda5"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, yeah
<EriC^^> skynetguy: when you open a terminal what did you used to get? login@host...
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: mounted
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypt_sda5 /target"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, you mean how did i get into here now
<amazoniantoad> Or...not mounted
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit /mnt/target/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<EriC^^> skynetguy: no i mean when you used to login to your desktop
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i am on 32bit pae
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: typo!  "pastebinit /target/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i was always on automatic login
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok, and you never opened a terminal?
<skynetguy> EriC^^, no
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: unkown filesystem LVM2_member then from your second command unable to read from target
<Bashing-om> amazoniantoad: A WIFI issue I am at a loss .
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok, type cat /etc/passwd after the mount command and you should see your username there at the last couple names
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: ahhh ok. "sudo vgchange -ay" then "ls /dev/mapper/" and check the volume group and LVs are listed
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: it's okay. TJ- is swooping in.
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: Thanks though
<EriC^^> skynetguy: it most likely has an :x:1000 after it and your home dir will be listed at the end
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if you see the VG/LVs show us "pastebinit <( sudo  lsblk -f )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/12627897/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit /target/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<skynetguy> EriC^^,  ok so i enter advanced recovery ...then i type mount -o remount , rw /....then i type cat /etc/passwd
<amazoniantoad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627899
<EriC^^> skynetguy: yeah, no spaces though
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627899
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: strange; I see no errors there. "pastebinit <( ls -latr /target/var/log/ )"
<skynetguy> EriC^^,  then what
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627906/
<EriC^^> skynetguy: you change the password with password <whatever you got from cat /etc/passwd>
<EriC^^> *passwd <whatever you got.. >
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: lets check "pastebinit /target/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old"
<skynetguy> EriC^^, whats the whole of doing this ....if my kernel and graphic update failed
<skynetguy> EriC^^, point
<EriC^^> skynetguy: after you can login to the tty1, use irssi to get on irc to get help
<EriC^^> skynetguy: to fix it, duh
<skynetguy> EriC^^, okkkk
<skynetguy> EriC^^,  what will cat /etc/passwd show me
<skynetguy> EriC^^,  my current password
<EriC^^> skynetguy: scroll up
<amazoniantoad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627915/
<EriC^^> no, your username
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, no issues there either. The system has a single Intel GPU so no nvidia-prime Optimus issues
<skynetguy> EriC^^, bear with me i dont know much about root commands
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i just know basic stuff
<EriC^^> np
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: before the network issue stopped you working from the installed system, what was the actual problem you were trying to fix? :)
<EriC^^> skynetguy: have you ever used irssi before?
<skynetguy> EriC^^, no whats that
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: No problem.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I just held down the power button
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: errr... so why are we doing this?!
<EriC^^> skynetguy: it's an irc client for the terminal
<skynetguy> EriC^^,  will eventually login into desktop or will all this be from command line
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Because after I did as daftykins instructed and ran an upgrade. I rebooted my computer, now I can't log in
<skynetguy> EriC^^, ok i just updated to newer pae kernel
<EriC^^> skynetguy: you need to login to tty1 first, and then use irssi to get on here to troubleshoot the problem
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: so we do have a problem - not being able to log-in
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok, try booting an older kernel then
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: the computer screen goes black with random squares of the background smeared across it. Some kind of error message containing a red symbol pops up and it throws me back into the login window before I can read it
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if I recall correctly if affected the Guest login, too
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i this is older kernel
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Yes but that wasn't an issue before the network problem.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<skynetguy> EriC^^, i will try newer one that i just installed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: sounds rather like some symptoms of corruption
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit /target/var/log/kern.log"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: That sounds like as bad as it gets
<EriC^^> skynetguy: ok
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12627936
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: hard power offs (holding power button for 4 seconds +) can cause data on disk to be corrupted if it snatches power as the disk/storage device is writing
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I thought there were fail safes against that though...
<amazoniantoad> I guess it isn't fullproof
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: ouch "[   20.728958] compiz[2634]: segfault at b0 ip 00007f0179621a0f sp 00007fffa87732b0 error 4 in libnux-graphics-4.0.so.0.6.0[7f01795d5000+cb000]"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, let's get a 'chroot' set up so you reinstall some suspect files
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: How do we do that?
<wakeatnight> how do I choose a wineprefix? which one is getting called as "default"?
<teward> wakeatnight: the default will be /home/$USER/.wine
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "export T="/target"; for FS in proc sys dev dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /${FS} ${T}/${FS}; done; sudo chroot ${T} mount -a; sudo chroot ${T}"
<teward> wakeatnight: you have to set in your ~/.profile the WINEPREFIX variable to make it point to a different location by default
<teward> otherwise it'll default to ~/.wine
<fxmulder_m> I remember a long time ago I was able to upgrade the version of a package by downloading its source and using some command to update it using the new tar.gz source from the maintainer, anyone know what that command might be?
<wakeatnight> ah so running WINEPREFIX=/myprefix wine setup.exe is changing it for one time use?
<teward> wakeatnight: correct
<wakeatnight> because I didn't export it? otherwise it would be for this session?
<wakeatnight> and if I want it permanently I set it like a PATH in .bash_profile?
<teward> wakeatnight: no, you *must* edit ~/.profile and put the export for the variable in there to make it apply to your entire user
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: This is going over my head, "for FS in proc sys dev dev/pts;
<amazoniantoad> "
<teward> wakeatnight: you could potentially put it in .bash_profile but IDK if that works
<amazoniantoad> Do I put that in terminal or??
<wakeatnight> ah ok  thanks teward i'll try
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: can you copy/paste the line ?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: The entire thing at once into terminal?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: yes, the entire command between the quote marks " ...  "
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I always but the exact commands to issue inside double quotes to make it clear
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Ah I thought these were seperate
<amazoniantoad> ok
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: what we're doing is mounting the kernel file-systems from the live env into the root file-system of the broken system. Then we use 'chroot' to enter the broken system and it looks just like the booted system would until we type 'exit' to return to the host live env
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that allows us to run the commands belonging to the broken system including package updates
<amazoniantoad> TJ-:  chroot: failed to run command 'mount': Exec format error && chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: that's incredible
<fxmulder_m> or anything that might help my search
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: grrr. "pastebinit <( uname -r; arch; sudo chroot /target arch )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: chroot: failed to run command 'arch' && http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628006/
<TJ-> fxmulder_m: source packages sometimes have a debian/watches file that specifies the upstream source repo, and a target in debian/rules to fetch from that
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I've a horrible feeling the broken system is 64-bit; your live env is 32-bit. Can't run a 64-bit in a 32-bit
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: oh crapscicle...I completely forgot this usb is 32 bit
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: the system is 64bit
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( find /target/lib/ -maxdepth 1 -type d )"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: back to square one :)
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: ignore that last pastebinit you answered the question
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: well let me download the 64bit iso
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: sorry for wasting your time so far
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: It happens. I think we might be better off rebooting the broken system and trying to bring the network up
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: whatever you want me to do.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: it's worth 10 minutes trying to, before going to another live env
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: k
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: here's what to do...
<fxmulder_m> so when a maintainer wants to update a package with a new version of the source contained in a .tar.gz what do they normally do?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: ... hold down shift at boot-time to get the GRUB boot manager menu,
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: already there
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: highlight the top "Ubuntu" entry, press 'E' to edit it, navigate to the 'linux ...' line remove "quiet splash" replace with "text", press Ctrl+X
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: alright. unlocked the disk and logging in now
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I'll go get a coffee :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: haha all right
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: when you're logged in, try "nmcli con" then getting a connection up as before with "nmcli con up id "XXXXXX"  "
<fxmulder_m> uupdate was what I was looking for
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I'm back
<oddRaven> does anyone here actually multi-boot different distros?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: do you mean the UUID or the name?
<amazoniantoad> I have tried my UUID's and it says they are unkown connections
<fxmulder_m> so it looks like if you download the 14.04.3 iso and install it, the 3.19 kernel is installed, but upgrading my older 14.04 machine using dist-upgrade keeps the kernel version at 3.13?
<amazoniantoad> oddRaven: Why in the world would you want to do that?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: the name. if you want to use UUID you'd use "nmcli con up uuid "xxxxx"  "
<TJ-> oddRaven: yes
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: haha entering the UUID was making me cross-eyed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad:  'id' is under the NAME column :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: my wifi names have spaces in them...I used quotes to surround them and I just get that no suitable device found
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that is probably because the network device has failed.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ethernet then?
<oddRaven> amazoniantoad, I was thinking of running one OS for working and general usage, and use a minimal Debian or Gentoo OS if I need to do a lot of calculations, such as password cracking
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: try "iwconfig" does it report any Wifi capable interface names?
<TJ-> oddRaven: why can't that be done from the same installation?
<amazoniantoad> oddRaven: Oh...
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: eth0 and lo say no wireless extensions
<oddRaven> I don't know, more performance?
<amazoniantoad> oddRaven: If you are so worried about that you might want to look at virtual machines for aggregation
<TJ-> oddRaven: I can't think of any difference there'd be. You can start without a GUI if that is what you are concerned about
<oddRaven> why do you multiboot, TJ- ?
<TJ-> oddRaven: testing
<oddRaven> then why aren't you using VMs?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, so there was no wlan* device
<TJ-> oddRaven: you can't test against bare hardware in a VM
<wakeatnight> i am on a 64bit machine 15.04 running fglrx. a game is complaining that i don't have 32bit opengl installed. how is that so and how do i fix that? thank you.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: wait one whilst I read the old kern.log you pastebinned so I can know what wifi device you have
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay
<space> hey
<space> quit
<space> export: 1
<space> clear
<space> back
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: not good; in the latest kernel boot logged there is *no* wifi device chipset recognised at all.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I wish we'd done an 'lspci -nn' whilst in the live env now
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Well...I can still boot back into it
<daftykins> it was the intel 6250
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: can you do "lspci -nn" and see if you can see a wifi network device, and if so, tell me the values in the [ ...: ...] brackets at the end of the line
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: k hold on
<TJ-> daftykins: thanks. I see lots of 8086:XXXX devices in the kern.log but so far none of the product IDs I have checked are network
<daftykins> hmm
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, I found it: v00008086d0000088E
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: i was about to give you the pastebin link
<amazoniantoad> lol
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that is 8086:088E
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I had to do this to find it: "egrep -ni '8086.*(0154|0166|1e31|1e3a|1e2d|1e20|1e10|1e12|1e16|1e26|1e59|1e03|088e)' /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/*"
<amazoniantoad> ew
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: one second. someone is at my door
#ubuntu 2015-10-01
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: back
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I'm wondering if the problem is caused by a failed kernel update, or corruption, or a combination.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: lets try forcing the wifi driver to load and see what errors we get. "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I have to boot back into the computer. sorry. give me a second
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: a bunch of errors in response
<TJ-> daftykins: whilst amazoniantoad is busy... did you notice this PC has a RealTek 8168 that is being driven by the 8169 driver? That might explain why the Ethernet port won't work; common issue where it needs the out-of-tree RealTek 8168 driver building
<amazoniantoad> The it says it cannot insert iwlwifi
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Good. At least we know there's a problem. As you can't pastebin, can you give us a gist of what the errors are indicating (file not found, symbol not found, )
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: could not open moddep file /lib/modules/3...stuffinhere-generic/modules.dep.bin
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Oh that one again! This is easy!
<amazoniantoad> Does that for 3 lines then tells me that kmod_module_insert_module() coult not find module by name='iwlwifi'
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo depmod -a"
<daftykins> TJ-: nah never got that far yesterday, i was beginning to suspect disk issues though given how many quirks there were - plus that failed depmod to begin with, now this
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: done
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo modprobe iwlwifi"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "nmcli con ip id "XXXXX - your wifi - XXXX "
<TJ-> s/ip/up/
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: how do I bring them up again?
<amazoniantoad> The wifi list.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "nmcli con"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Error: 'con' command 'ip' is not valid
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: yes, I corrected my typo. It's "up" not "ip"
<amazoniantoad> ah
<amazoniantoad> sorry
<TJ-> :)
<amazoniantoad> I guess it's connecting now
<amazoniantoad> Woooo
<amazoniantoad> I think it worked
<amazoniantoad> Ping is going at it
<TJ-> Finally :)
<amazoniantoad> ikr?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, so now you can try to start the GUI... it'll fail, we can pastebin logs!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: you know how to switch to/from the GUI virtual terminal (VT) with Ctrl+Alt+F1 / Alt+F7 ?
<amazoniantoad> startx
<amazoniantoad> ?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: no, now do "sudo service lightdm start"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: at login screen
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: try to log-in. It'll fail (we think), if so, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get back to the text console on tty1
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: at that point we can look at the logs and figure out what's wrong
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: it failed and now what
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> never startx in ubuntu land :)
<DosTuMai> startx is bad, mmkay?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628239/
<bindi> startx bad? i found it useful
<bindi> for starting on another tty
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Good, there are no GPU driver issues.
<daftykins> bindi: well unsurprisingly when you change the context of the usage, you get different results
<bindi> < daftykins> never startx
<bindi> pretty harsh criteria :P
<daftykins> yeah which given the context at the time was fair
<bindi> right
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( ls -al $HOME/.Xauthority; cat $HOME/.xsession-errors )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/12628256/
<TJ-> bindi: even /usr/bin/startx starts off with "# Site administrators are STRONGLY urged to write nicer versions."
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: this looks bad "libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: No bueno
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( ls -al /dev/dri/ )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628295/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I meant to ask you; do you have a 2nd PC from which you can SSH into this one to make copy/paste of commands/URLs easier?
 * amazoniantoad dope
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: interesting! I was expecting that to show ownership root:video
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Of course I can
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I was just thinking now the PC has network it would make things easier for you
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I'm kind of taking an ipod apart too...replacing its ssd with an sd card haha
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: might as well
<amazoniantoad> hold on
<daftykins> that sounds like a distinct downgrade :)
<TJ-> daftykins: I don't suppose you have a Linux box with an Intel GPU there, do you, to compare against?
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: but it's cooler. I had a cleaning lady come in that I fired...she was back one day and broke another thing
<daftykins> not any vaguely recent intel, nah
<amazoniantoad> My 180 GB ipod
<amazoniantoad> That I have had since like...7th grade
<TJ-> I only have nvidia here and they may be different, I see  (on 15.04) "crw-rw----+  1 root video 226, 0 Sep 25 21:29 card0"
 * daftykins isn't familiar with the US school system
<TJ-> daftykins: 5+7 :)
<daftykins> where'd 5 come from?
<daftykins> so i have a xubuntu machine downstairs on a very old intel setup, would that be of any use?
<TJ-> daftykins: the starting school age, + the number of years of schooling (grade)
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: I have had it for over a decade
<daftykins> :)
<amazoniantoad> The lady comes back and BREAKS IT seriously...within 4 hours of working she breaks something
<TJ-> daftykins: probably not, I think this is the root cause so I'm going to try forcing it to :video for now
<daftykins> well she cleaned it :D
<DosTuMai> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628334/
<amazoniantoad> She breaks things all of the time, daftykins
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: does "groups" report "video" as one membership of your user?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: how do I check that?
<TJ-> DosTuMai: thank-you very much; that is very useful
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "groups"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: no
<DosTuMai> =]
<TJ-> DosTuMai: ... does "groups" report 'video' for you ?
<DosTuMai> No.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: what does "id -u" report ?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: 1000
<TJ-> DosTuMai: very strange; I think I'm more confused now than when I was ignorant :)
<DosTuMai> TJ-: It's an Acer laptop, of course it wont return the expected results...
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK... let's try this anyhow! "sudo chown :video /dev/dri/*" then "ls -l /dev/dri/" and check you see "root video" as ownership
<TJ-> DosTuMai: don't get me started on Acer!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: assuming you do see video there, do "sudo service lightdm restart" and try to log-in again at the GUI greeter
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: card0 and controlID64
<amazoniantoad> oh wait
<amazoniantoad> Wrong thing
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: crw------- 1 root video 226, 0 Sep 30 19:30 card0 same thing for controlD64 except replace 0 with 64
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: we want the ownership user group names to be 'root video'
<TJ-> amazoniantoad:  do "sudo service lightdm restart" and try to log-in again at the GUI greeter
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: crashed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: the same way as before?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK: "pastebinit <( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log; cat $HOME/.xsession-errors )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http//paste.ubuntu.com/12628413/
<amazoniantoad> It's like Apple wants your ipod to break
<amazoniantoad> There is no protection for the hard drive
<amazoniantoad> MY IPODS HARD DRIVE IS TAPED TOGETHER
<amazoniantoad> wttfffff
<amazoniantoad> Why in the world would they wrap a hard drive in scotch tape?
<DosTuMai> amazoniantoad: They all are. It's standard practice in my experience.
<daftykins> lets try and stay on topic here
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: sorry
<daftykins> also, pics plz
<amazoniantoad> haha
<skynetguy> EriC^^, hey you there
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, that shows that .xsession-errors is a fresh log, and the key problem again is "libGL error: failed to open drm device: Permission denied" - let's see if something changed the dri ownership under us. "pastebinit <( ls -la /dev/dri/ )"
<skynetguy> Can anybody tell me what shuts off when i click Suspend
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: wrapping is a cheap but effective form of shock absorber
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628450/
<TJ-> skynetguy: Suspend maintains power to the contents of RAM but powers everything else off
<skynetguy> TJ-, so does the video card shut off as well
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: aha! I missed one thing. DosTuMai output has the group with read/write permission and I didn't tell you to set that. "sudo chmod g+rw /dev/dri/*"
<TJ-> skynetguy: all power is removed except for RAM and 5V standby for wake-up from USB devices, etc., if configured in the firmware/BIOS setup
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay. done
<skynetguy> TJ-, ok
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo service lightdm restart" ... you know the drill by now :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: it crashed to the login
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: once again: "pastebinit <( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log; cat $HOME/.xsession-errors )"
<seungmin> hi ther
<seungmin> hi tere
<seungmin> hi there
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628500/
<DosTuMai> Dehiao~
<wakeatnight> so i still have the problem with my screen turning pink/artifacts when using the open source radeon driver sometimes
<wakeatnight> does anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: this is getting silly! can you "pastebinit <( ls -al /dev/dri/ )" again please?
<daftykins> must be that it's a sony :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628524/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: this is definitely a 14.04 system? "lsb_release -a" ?
<DosTuMai> It's that or an Acer, Daftykins...
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yes
<amazoniantoad> 14.04.3 LTS
<daftykins> trusty with the vivid HWE
<seungmin> do u run the ubuntu studio?
<seungmin> anyone?
<amazoniantoad> Never tried it
<amazoniantoad> I should though
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I have a bug report that is identical, with a trusty host, but is marked as a duplicate of a bug that is fixed in Vivid and is related to systemd - which trusty isn't using! bug 1302270
<ubottu> bug 1415104 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1302270 logind flags wrong session as active" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415104
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: daftykins: bingo!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: daftykins could it be the Vivid HWE doing this?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: so wait...what's happening?
<daftykins> TJ-: i was half pondering that this being a sony duo 11 thingy or whatever means it might be happier on the latest and greatest
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if you look at the bug report I just linked, the reporter is using Trusty, and shows the same errors you have in xsession-errors
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: in fact, they have the same kernel version as you, as well
<seungmin> is there any thinkpad user?
<DosTuMai> Latest & greatest meaning Win10.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: and the reporter is a core ubuntu developer too, so knows what they're doing
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Man I know how to get a bug eh?
<daftykins> seungmin: proper support questions are best asked, rather than "does anyone" or similar.
<amazoniantoad> Only me
<daftykins> amazoniantoad: woohoo
<amazoniantoad> This crap only happens with me. If it were anyone else the bug wouldn't exist lol
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: AND interestingly, Jamie also reports his user lost membership of "video" group!
<daftykins> hehe
<amazoniantoad> haha
<daftykins> this is the trouble with new gear
<daftykins> at least, i think that thing you're using is relatively new
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: it's two years old though...maybe 4
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo adduser <your-user-name> video"
<daftykins> hardware wise though
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: done
<amazoniantoad> daftykins: ah
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: crashed.
<daftykins> ok i gotta bail, TJ- nice work as always :) \o
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: comment #6 in that bug report also confirms my earlier suspicion this is caused by udev
<TJ-> daftykins: g'night
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that could be because you already have a login, though it ought not be. Do "sudo service lightdm stop" then "exit" to log-out the tty, then log back in... and do "groups" and check you see 'video' in the list
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: if you're on SSH, do the 'exit' on the physical tty1 console
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: new group memberships only take effect at log-in so you have to log-out all sessions to get it to work
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: video exists now
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK... "sudo service lightdm start"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: crashed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: oooo! I've been giving you the wrong target to chown on I think! hang on, let me check the pastebins
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: okay lol
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I'm too tired for my own good! "sudo chown :video /dev/dri" (note no trailing /)!!!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo service lightdm restart"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: crashed lol
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: but maybe for a different reason (hopes!) "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628709/
<ghostmediapro> is there a sendmail channel as i'm having a smaill issue
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: to give you some background on the underlying cause here. Trusty doesn't use the Systemd init system but it does use systemd-logind to handle log-ins. Apparently there was a regression introduced in that package that causes this due to a 'race' condition. That means it doesn't affect everyone, and could be intermittent.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I see
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: YAY! no complaints from libGL now :)
<amazoniantoad> hahaha
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Can you test a Guest login please?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: one second
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: it crashed
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: and now
<amazoniantoad> okay now it did something else
<amazoniantoad> So I clicked on login for the gues session...the background dissapeared and then froze...then it turned blue and then went back to the login
<ghostmediapro>  cannot open `/usr/share/sendmail-cf/m4/cf.m4': No such file or directory
<ghostmediapro> /usr/share/sendmail exist
<ghostmediapro> but not sendmail-cf
<ghostmediapro> a dir of cf exist inside sendmail
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: different! "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy systemd-services )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628779/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/auth.log"
<amazoniantoad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628791/
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: You need install "sendmail-cf"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I'm checking a few things out on a 14.04 system here, bear with me
<amazoniantoad> TJ
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I'm in it for the long haul
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: from auth.log I *think* the key here is "Nostromo gnome-keyring-daemon[3716]: g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting."
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: weird
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "Remote peer vanished with error" suggests another process crashed which was expected to talk to that process
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /var/log/lightdm/ )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628853/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I've seen reports that suggest changes to ownership of dirs/files in $HOME can cause this, aside from the well-known $HOME/.Xauthority. Can you show "pastebinit <( ls -altr $HOME )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628867/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: lines 18-19!
<amazoniantoad> I'm thinking of install ubuntu touch on my ipod touch...
<amazoniantoad> wait let me look
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: so we change those to jr?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo chown -R jr:jr $HOME/.dbus $HOME/.gvfs"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: then check them with "ls -da $HOME/.dbus $HOME/.gvfs"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: then try to log-in at the GUI again.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Well it didn't work but it didn't freak out like before.
<amazoniantoad> Not as much anyhow
<nrdb> ubuntu ltsp desn't use LDM now!  .... this is a problem can it be enabled?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK... "pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628910/
<ghostmediapro> it says its already installed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "find $HOME ! -user jr -ls | tee /dev/stderr | pastebinit"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: going for a coffee!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628925/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Only downloads so not vital :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: yeah
<dman777> hmm... i installed virtualenvwrapper on ubuntu in root, but it's only available in root. isn't it supposed to be available in non root also? for instance, there is no workon command
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: let's see if anything different is in the auth log: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/auth.log"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628959/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I think we should also make sure every package is up to date; the kernel is many versions behind so we should figure out why that is
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: Do you have the M4 package installed?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: k
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: woa! that auth.log hasn't changed since last time
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: so that's good?
<amazoniantoad> right?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: what is the local time on that pc right now: "date"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Wed Sep 30 20:31:35 CDT 2015
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: no, bad, we tried a log-in since last time we looked and that isn't recorded
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: blimey, no wonder! the last log entries are 14:37
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: something is very wrong
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: This is making my brain melt
<amazoniantoad> lol
<badcom> Which MySQL GUI tool do you guys use on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: How do you think mine feels?!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: at least yours is useful!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, lets check out why the kernel wasn't upgraded and then get the system updated
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I'm trying to keep up and understand while realizing my computer is a hunk of crap
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( apt list linux* | grep installed )"
<wakeatnight> will xset dpms 0 900 1200 put the computer to sleep or _just_ the monitor?
<wakeatnight> will my wifi run still?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: it's doing pretty well with everything we're throwing at it!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628997/
<TJ-> wakeatnight: DPMS is the monitor Display Power Management Signalling
<wakeatnight> TJ-: so everything on the pc will still be running?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: what does "uname -r" tell you?
<TJ-> wakeatnight: Yes
<dman777> woe....non root users don't source the /etc/bash.bashrc anymore?
<wakeatnight> i find it strange that a display would have a standby and suspend time...
<wakeatnight> ok thankyou TJ-
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: 3.13.0-44-generic
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, now we're getting somewhere. It has all the most recent kernel updates to -65 but the system is still booting to -44
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<amazoniantoad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629015/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: weird. No GRUB updates have been done since -44 kernel!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: but why?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo update-grub" and then "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg" again
<arooni> hey everyone ;  just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 => 14.04... now i'd like to install nginx from ubuntu's package.  i think i installed nginx from source... can i just install the nginx package on ubuntu over the existing installation?  or do i need to do something in between?  i'm not sure where nginx is located ... /usr/local/nginx doesnt exist ...
<TJ-> arooni: "which nginx" might help
<arooni> nothing is returned TJ-
<arooni> though i do have a /opt/nginx  directory
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629018/
<arooni> TJ-, looks like its just config; but not any binaries
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: it didn't update!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: it said it did
<amazoniantoad> I mean, when I ran the update command
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: but the first entry is still the -44 kernel
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: :/
<liquidsnake> hello all
<liquidsnake> how goes it
<Mirodroid> o/
<DosTuMai> Rockin'.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: let's check if there's some config preventing it. "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<liquidsnake> awesome
 * Mirodroid is still trying to figgure out how to get TWIN compiled correctly under ubuntu
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629022/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "pastebinit <( ls -altr /etc/grub.d/ )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629025/
<ghostmediapro> DosTuMai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629028/
<ghostmediapro> how to install m4 if its not
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: brb I need to get something to drink
<fathom> Howdy, I just bought a new graphics card for my computer. Do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ben64> no
<fathom> I plugged in the monitor to the card, the screen is blank
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: back
<TJ-> fathom: does the video card have more than one connector on it? You possibly didn't plug into the "primary" output
<Ben64> fathom: what card, did you see anything at any point
<fathom> I got a radeon r7240
<fathom> r7-240
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Something weird about that system. It's almost as if it isn't always showing us the latest files. Before I dig too far into the grub thing lets check the timestamp on the file, update it, and check the timestamp after to make sure it has changed. "ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg" then "sudo update-grub" then "ls -l /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and compare the timestamps to make sure it updated
<cheapie> fathom: A lot of BIOSes have an "initialize video first" option that needs to be sot to PCIe, as otherwise, it'll just use integrated.
<fathom> cheapie, Ahh, I have to set it up at BIOS
<cheapie> fathom: Also, you put the card in the computer in addition to plugging the monitor into the card, right?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: timestamps are different
<johnny_linux> lol
<fathom> I have an AMD A8 7600 APU to enable crossfire technology
<fathom> Yeah, the acrd is in the machine
<fathom> card is in the machine, tight and secure
<cheapie> Probably just needs the BIOS tweaking then.
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: "wget ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/m4/m4-1.4.10.tar.gz"
<orpheus> Trying to install a local LAMP server, can't ssh in as root because I don't know the default password.  Any suggestions?
<johnny_linux> go to the bios and make sure its turned on fathom
<fathom> Okie doke. Thank you very much, will reboot and fiddle
<cheapie> (I'm assuming you don't even get any POST messagos on the screen)
<cheapie> messages*
<fathom> cheapie, The screen is blank
<fathom> nadda
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: right, now just see if the latest kernel was added "grep '3.13.0-65' /boot/grub/grub.cfg" - if you get no result it didn't update
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: Do you know how to extract files from packages?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: no result :/
<liquidsnake> hello
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: so update-grub didn't. let's ensure there are initial ramdisk images for each kernel  - that can cause GRUB not to add entries. "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629062/
<ghostmediapro> DosTuMai: kinda
<orpheus> How do I get root privileges on a LAMP server I just set up?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: ok, something is seriously freaky here. That only shows the -44 kernel but we saw earlier many more kernels installed. This is an encrypted system isn't it? That means there is supposed to be a /boot/ file-system outside the root file-system. show me "pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab /etc/crypttab; mount )"
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: Oki, it's loads of fun - read stress for newbies. Once it's downloaded, "tar -xvzf m4-1.4.10.tar.gz
<Ben64> orpheus: explain what you mean
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629070/
<ghostmediapro> DosTuMai: checked its already installed
<ghostmediapro> did you see the errors in the pastebin
<orpheus> Ben64:  I just installed apache, mysql, and php.  Now I'm trying to ssh in as per this guide, and I don't have the password.
<orpheus> Ben64: This is the guide: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/initial-server-setup-with-ubuntu-12-04
<Ben64> orpheus: use the username and password you set up when you installed
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: You've got a time machine there :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: hahaha why do you say that?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: everything in that latest pastebin is OK; which means somehow the linux kernel packages have been installed but something has erased the kernel images from /boot/
<orpheus> Ben64: I only set up a password, and that's not working.  How can I reset that, then?
<DosTuMai> ghostmediapro: Oh, hmmm. Yes, only time I've heard the problem is missing packages. Let me work some google-fu.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: combined with the auth.log not advancing since afternoon...!
<Ben64> orpheus: set up a password for what
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: let's try a trick I know. "sudo mkdir /target && sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target" then "pastebinit <( ls -altr /target/boot/ )"
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: we're trying to find out if the kernel images got installed into the root file-system because the /boot/ file-system wasn't mounted.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: when /dev/sda1 mounts at /boot/ it will hide any files/directories that are in the parent file-system
<orpheus> Ben 64: When I installed mysql, I set up a root password.  That's not working when I try "ssh root@" the IP address.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: so if /dev/sda1 wasn't mounted for some reason the files would be written into the root file-system
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629086/
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ah
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Not that either! empty, as it should be! More and more spooky
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: hahaha
<amazoniantoad> spo0o0oky
 * TJ- kicks himself HARD
<Ben64> orpheus: mysql root password is not the ssh root password
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: the pastebin that listed the linux* packages... I'm so tired I didn't notice there are no linux-image packages *only* linux-headers!!!!
<orpheus> Ben64: How do I change the ssh root password?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: -headers only contain files needed to build packages against the kernel
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12628997/
<Ben64> orpheus: "passwd" but you should use a user account and sudo, having root ssh open isn't a good idea
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ah
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic"
<amazoniantoad> running now
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: whilst we're there we'll delete all those unwanted -headers packages; they take up space for no good reason
<orpheus> Ben64:  I'm new at this.  How do I set up a user account and sudo?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: k
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: install ubuntu touch on an ipod touch, yay or nay?
<Ben64> orpheus: log in, "adduser username" "adduser username sudo" now you should be able to log in as username
<amazoniantoad> I have my ipod classic that is going to get linux on it...but I was thinking while I was at it
<amazoniantoad> haha
<amazoniantoad> I have to replace the hard drive on the ipod classic
<orpheus> Ben64: How do I log in?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: "sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.13.0-{35,36,39,43,49,51,52,54,55,57}"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: still installing
<Ben64> orpheus: ssh
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, use that command once the current command completes
<orpheus> Ben64:  That's where I'm stuck.  How do I ssh if I don't know the password?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: done
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: somehow, the linux-image-generic package was removed which stopped the kernel images being updated, but the linux-headers-generic remained so the -headers were updated
<Ben64> orpheus: you must have logged in before, do it again
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: now do "sudo apt-get autoremove" to clean up any unreference packages
<amazoniantoad> done
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Let's check -65 is in grub.cfg: "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<orpheus> Ben64:  So I run "ssh root@my.ip.address"?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629113/
<Ben64> orpheus: if thats how you did it before, yep
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that's better! "linux /vmlinuz-3.13.0-65-generic root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff"
<orpheus> Ben64: I don't think I did it before.  I had run ssh for the first time, and got that password message.  Can I reset the password?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I think you should reboot it now, lets make sure its using those updates they might fix something
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: do I enter that in?
<amazoniantoad> okay
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: amazoniantoad no, I was quoting the GOOD line in grub.cfg I was hoping to see :)
<Ben64> orpheus: you said you installed mysql and stuff, how did you accomplish that without ever using ssh
<dman777> anyone use postgres? I installed it successfully but the executable is missing
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ah.
<amazoniantoad> OMG
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: ITS BACK
<amazoniantoad> EVERYTHING IS BACK
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: really?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that was a fast boot!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: YESSSSS
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: omg ahh
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: thank you thank you thank you!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: LOL thank the flipping Gods for that!!!!
<amazoniantoad> hahaha
<amazoniantoad> omg
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: party time! Only took us, what, 5 hours?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: not that long really
<orpheus> Ben64: apt-get install.  Set a root password for mysql in the process of install, but nothing for ssh.
<amazoniantoad> lol
<mianna>   hi
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I think that's the biggest collection of pastebins I've ever collected :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: haha
<amazoniantoad> Certainly the longest #ubuntu session I've had
<Bashing-om> TJ-: amazoniantoad :: As I too live and learn . Who else would have thunk it !
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: *PHEW* *relaxes*
<amazoniantoad> Bashing-om: haha
<Ben64> orpheus: how did you get to use apt-get
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I swear people like amazoniantoad only come in here to test me!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Yeah I can certainly relax now. I have about 3 active projects on this computer
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: backups!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) Just proves you are in amongst the best .
<DosTuMai> Always backup!
<orpheus> Ben64: sudo.  But that password isn't working for ssh either.
<Ben64> orpheus: how did you get to use sudo
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I've just closed about 20 pastebin pages :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: funny about backups...I had a cloud server I made and one day it crashed, HDD's had failed...and my laptop crashed at the same time...locked out of the hd
<amazoniantoad> haha
<SparkMasterTape> Can someone please help me get a dated soundcard operational?
<orpheus> Ben64: sudo apt-get.
<amazoniantoad> Lost absolutely everything
<Ben64> orpheus: right, but how did you get to the point where you can type that
<SparkMasterTape> I have the necessary information regarding the hardware , just need some guidance in the terminal.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: raid 0 config....I was selfish about the space
<orpheus> Ben64:  Running the terminal.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I have RAID-1 disks in backup systems
<Ben64> orpheus: then you're logged in already
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I scraped together all of my old computers spare parts and built one hell of a mutated machine
<orpheus> Ben64:  Oh.  Okay, so how do I add a user?
<SparkMasterTape> Can anyone here help me get my sound card working?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: thanks for your help
<Ben64> orpheus: is this running on the computer you're on now
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: wow, I can feel the stress unwinding now... I think I was keeping going on adrenalin
<orpheus> Ben64: Yes.
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: hahaha
<Ben64> orpheus: then you already have a user!
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: Hopefully we don't see you again for a long while
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I was on a fog during the middle of it
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: Please don't say that, it's going to throw me back in here by morning time
 * TJ- hides
<amazoniantoad> hahaha
<amazoniantoad> alrighty. ciao
<SparkMasterTape> I have a Dell Sound Blaster Live! (emu10k1x) that I can't get to play audio out of my speakers
<SparkMasterTape> Can someone help me get it working
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: I just found another 8 pastebin tabs to close :)
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: This has to be a record in some capacity
<orpheus> Ben64: I guess I'm confused then...  I thought I had to do something to log into the server.
<SparkMasterTape> Anyone willing to help me get a sound card working
<DosTuMai> Wellp, my sleeping pills are kicking in. I'm off to bed, night, all. o7
<SparkMasterTape> It's a dell sound blaster live! (emu10k1x) , its from an old Dell Dimension 4600
<orpheus> Ben64:  Trying to test out installing WordPress
<SparkMasterTape> I downloaded this package ld10k1 through synaptic. Its called a patch loader but I have no idea how to activate it or replace the current driver for my audio
<SparkMasterTape> it included a server to store the driver state, a control tool for the server and a dump loader
<darsie> a d
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: isn't the emu10k1x driver for MIDI, not PCM?
<darsie> a dWill an XFree86 nvidia driver work with Xorg?
<SparkMasterTape> I performed a command I found earlier listing my devices
<SparkMasterTape> and thats what it gave me, the dell sound blaster live!
<SparkMasterTape> and then that model or version number in parenthesis
<SparkMasterTape> the command being aplay -l
<SparkMasterTape> correction, emu10k1x
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: OK, yes, I've just read up on it on the ALSA site
<SparkMasterTape> excellent thank you for helping
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: can you "pastebinit <( aplay -l )" ?
<SparkMasterTape> I downloaded a few packages hoping to fix the problem , alsa-tools, ld10k1, awesfx
<SparkMasterTape> absolutely , one moment please
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: I assume you have speakers/headphones connected to its outputs?
<SparkMasterTape> speakers yes
<SparkMasterTape> http://pastebin.com/LMmWwEHM
<SparkMasterTape> just a simple 2.0 set of Creative speakers, with external power
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: and how are you testing it?
<SparkMasterTape> The audio worked before I formatted and installed Lubuntu 15.04
<SparkMasterTape> and they worked on my Windows 10 machine as well
<SparkMasterTape> and as far as testing the audio on here, ive been just scrolling the volume adjuster up and down
<SparkMasterTape> listening for the noise the OS theme makes
<SparkMasterTape> ill test a youtube video now
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: yeah pain
<SparkMasterTape> nothing
<jeguan> hello, how can i review  past discussions for ubuntu mailing list before i subscribed it?
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: OK, because you have several sound devices that probably isn't the system default
<SparkMasterTape> I wonder why I have several sound devices on this stock machine
<SparkMasterTape> theres no audio input on the motherboard that i see, just this sound card connected to the PCI
<SparkMasterTape> how can i set it so that the sound card is the default
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: can you show us "pastebinit <( aplay -L )" (note the capital L)
<SparkMasterTape> I am reading on websites too that the sound card may be called a ADI 198x
<SparkMasterTape> but im also reading its a Dell Sound Blaster Live!
<SparkMasterTape> okay one moment please
<Denza252> hi, I have a question
<Denza252> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot would this still work with like, *buntu Vivid?
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: okay I wait
<Denza252> if not, does the normal netboot installer have an option to dualboot?
<uoylliklliwi> Denza252: you try it
<SparkMasterTape> http://pastebin.com/PpgVYVRU
<SparkMasterTape> I imagine at this point after trying to install certain packages to fix it, there may be some dependency issues
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: does it work in unity but not in lxfce
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: I think the problem is the motherboard has an integrated Intel sound chipset, but you say no phyiscal connections to it, so it is being detected and made the default as far as software is concerned, when you want the SoundBlaster to be  the default. Show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<SparkMasterTape> you know what, there is an audio jack on the front of the PC
<SparkMasterTape> which I just tried to use and didnt get sound out of either
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: the default would likely be the rear outputs if it had some
<SparkMasterTape> uoylliklliwi: I am not sure, this is the only version I have installed or tried
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: run alsamixer in terminal
<SparkMasterTape> Card: Intel ICH5
<SparkMasterTape> Chip: Analog Devices AD1980
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: what version is ubuntu did you instal.
<SparkMasterTape> well, technically im using Lubuntu 15.04
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: run alsamixer in terminal
<SparkMasterTape> but nobodys responding over there and i imagine that the help here would translate
<SparkMasterTape> uoylliklliwi: I did
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: can you select the audio device in alsamixer in terminal.
<SparkMasterTape> yes
<SparkMasterTape> Ahh
<SparkMasterTape> Should I go with the Intel ICH5 or the Soudn Blaster Live!
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: the one your trying to use. Is it muted.
<SparkMasterTape> it appears that it may be , I am no audio engineer and am going to need to figure out how to navigate this alsamixer
<SparkMasterTape> or how to increase the levels
<SparkMasterTape> ah nvm easy
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: "amixer"
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: sometimes you can only unmute it
<Melite> If I run the command 'cp /path/to/dir/* /second/path/to/direc'
<Melite> Shouldn't folders in the /path/to/dir also be copied over to /second/path/to/direc ?
<Bashing-om> Melite: Not unless you tell it too with the 'r' flag . r for recursion .
<SparkMasterTape> te
<SparkMasterTape> nope
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<SparkMasterTape> done
<arooni> ok so now i got the old version of nginx removed... now i'm getting a 403 error on accessing my site... it looks like this error is caused because my /var/www directory (and all subdirectories of code) are owned by my current user (in this case chasetoys)... so do i need to recursively change all ownership on the site to www-data ... or just in certain directories?
<orpheus> I think I set up PHPMyAdmin with Apache wrong.  How do I reset?  Tried uninstalling and reinstalling.
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: run pavucontrol in terminal.
<SparkMasterTape> k
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: not sure when you installed pavucontroll if it installed pulseaudio.
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<orpheus> How can I check if PHP is installed properly?
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: just to be sure.
<nhyl> orpheus, use "apt-get purge", this deletes all configuration files etc, simple uninstall keeps them
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: to test the Live outputs directly from terminal with ALSA, do "speaker-test -Dfront:CARD=Live,DEV=0 -c2 -l1 -twav"
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: typo! "speaker-test -Dhw:CARD=Live,DEV=0 -c2 -l1 -twav"
<SparkMasterTape> bam
<uoylliklliwi> TJ-: that just verify it's active which he did with alsamixer
<TJ-> uoylliklliwi: Oh did he? I must have missed that :)
<SparkMasterTape> well it made noise come out!
<uoylliklliwi> SparkMasterTape: askubuntu.com/questions/80384/where-are-the-lxde-sound-preferences Will give you different GUIs to work with.
<TJ-> uoylliklliwi: SparkMasterTape if the Live works, and the integrated Intel device doesn't have outputs, then we can set that integrated device to not be the default so the Live is
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: did you "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )" yet?
<SparkMasterTape> no
<SparkMasterTape> 1sec
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: that will give the info needed to alter /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<SparkMasterTape> http://pastebin.com/1SK6nKAA
<orpheus> nhyl: Thanks!
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: so the Intel integrated uses the driver "snd_intel8x0" and the SoundBlaster the "snd_emu10k1x" and you want the latter device to be the default
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: "pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" please
<ignacio> How to disable guest user in lightdm?
<ignacio> I have lubuntu
<rchavik> i'm getting "[UFW BLOCK] IN=tun0 OUT= MAC= SRC=x.x.x.x DST=x.x.x.x LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=213 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=36066 DPT=6379 WINDOW=0 RES=0x00 RST URGP=0" even though i have allowed the tun0 interface, and have successfully connected to the port. ideas?
<SparkMasterTape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629397/
<nhyl> ignacio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/523605/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session-from-lubuntu-14-04
<ignacio> letmesse
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: "echo 'options snd-intel8x0 index=-2' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" and then you'll need to reboot the system to test it, because the sound kernel modules have dependencies that make it difficult to unload the module
<ignacio> nhyl, thanks
<SparkMasterTape> excellent thank you
<daftykins> ignacio: note that people that disable guest sessions tend to have a lot harder time diagnosing issues when they come in here ;)
<SparkMasterTape> brb
<SparkMasterTape> hmm i dont think that worked
<orpheus> Trying to install wordpress on local LAMP server, running the install script is not working.
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: have you checked the device ordering? "aplay -l" now? if it worked, the Live will be Card 0
<SparkMasterTape> it appears to have...
<daftykins> orpheus: explain what you're doing exactly
<daftykins> you don't run an install script, you visit the install php file from a browser
<nudoge> SparkMasterTape: I have a youtube video of me installing wordpress on a ubuntu virtual machine.  would you like to see it?
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: OK... now use amixer, see if the card has muted / low volumes
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: ignore that; it's a bot
<daftykins> have we reported said bot?
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: it keys off the nicknames it sees talking when it enters the room
<SparkMasterTape> got it
<SparkMasterTape> Woot
<nudoge> grats
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: sound working?
<SparkMasterTape> thank you so much, i just had to open audio controls and select it from the drop down
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: Yay :)
<SparkMasterTape> Bumping some Spark Master Tape right now
<SparkMasterTape> my favorite rapper ! wewt
<SparkMasterTape> thanks guys
<SparkMasterTape> now i just need to figure out why this PC is sooo slow. Must be the 512mb of ram and 2.4Ghz Pentium 4
<daftykins> orpheus: well?
<orpheus> daftykins: I am trying to visit the install script in the browser.  install.php is in /var/www/wp-admin, but I get an error.
<SparkMasterTape> but even then, it seems slowww. i know theres a whole list of drivers on dells website i cant install cuz they are .exe's
<daftykins> orpheus: and the error is? http://paste.ubuntu.com if it's lengthy
<orpheus> daftykins: Specifically 404 not found
<SparkMasterTape> I mean, even single tasking with a 2.4Ghz Pentium 4 shouldnt be sloww
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: slow doing what? Which Ubuntu release?
<SparkMasterTape> Lubuntu 15.04
<SparkMasterTape> 32bit
<daftykins> orpheus: what did you type exactly in the address bar?
<nhyl> i just noticed i have 3 microphones for my headset in the settings, digital output, headset-microphone and analog output ... they all belong to "razer kraken 7.1" and they all work with same quality, volume etc, why is that? :o
<orpheus> daftykins:  http://192.168.1.2/wp-admin/install.php
<ignacio> did you started apache?, just saying
<TJ-> SparkMasterTape: check "top" for processes using lots of CPU, also look at the load average at the top of the screen. anything close or above 1.0 could be a problem
<SparkMasterTape> playing back videos is almost impossible
<daftykins> you wouldn't get a 404 from a non-running apache
<ignacio> yeha, srry.
<TJ-> ignacio: have you tested with a simply phpinfo() script?
<ignacio> ^
<ignacio> not for me. orpheus ^
<daftykins> orpheus: usually just hitting the site root will hit the install script when it's a new wordpress instance.
<orpheus> ignacio: I think so.  This is the first time I'm doing this.
<TJ-> sorry ignacio my eyes are tired
<ignacio> TJ-, np :)
<ignacio> orpheus, what's the content of /var/www ?
<SparkMasterTape> meh, its a 10 year old PC , im only using it because my gaming rig just had a short on the mobo
<SparkMasterTape> this bracket somehow fell off an aftermarket Zalman CPU cooler
<SparkMasterTape> causing a short, luckily im under warranty
<SparkMasterTape> mustly came loose when i took this high powered air compressor to it for my monthly dusting
<TJ-> orpheus:  "echo '<?php phpinfo() ?>' | sudo tee /var/www/info.php" then try "http://192.168.1.2/info.php"
<orpheus> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/1GRJnQz1
<SparkMasterTape> thanks again for everything everyone
<SparkMasterTape> peace
<nudoge> orpheus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD3tJNCcdWM  #For future reference if you decide to do a reinstall
<orpheus> TJ-: Did that, got "No such file or directory"
<daftykins> orpheus: is this 14.04 ?
<daftykins> FYI the document root is /var/www/html/
<ignacio> orpheus, are you sure about the ip?
<daftykins> so your files are in the wrong path
<TJ-> orpheus: ahhh, wrong root!
<Guest64566> I have read that there is 2 seperate usb drivers for adb and fastboot so maybe i have to install a usb driver for fast boot not sure where or how to do this am on a ubuntu 14 os's
<TJ-> orpheus:  "echo '<?php phpinfo() ?>' | sudo tee /var/www/html/info.php" then try "http://192.168.1.2/info.php"
<Denza252> can anyone help me with netboot stuff?
<daftykins> just ask, Denza252
<TJ-> Guest64566: On Linux fastboot/adb should 'just work' as long as udev sets up the connection correctly
<Denza252> so I did everything according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot
<Guest64566> my problem is with the command fastboot for andrioid phone devel i have install andriod packages for adb and fastboot and adb works fine
<Denza252> except the iptables stuff, because I knew it wasn't enabled
<Denza252> I plugged my netbook into my desktop (the host in this case), and tried booting from the PXE thing
<Guest64566> will when i uses sudo fastboot or fastboot ... i get <wait for device> for ever
<orpheus> ignacio: Yes, I get the apache "It works" page
<Guest64566> I tried restarting the udev service but that didn't help either
<daftykins> orpheus: as i say you've unzipped the wordpress.zip into the wrong folder, you need to move everything into /var/www/html/
<Guest64566> I have looked at lsusb and nothing appears to be an issue there
<TJ-> Denza252: how did you connect the PCs - a cable directly between them?
<daftykins> it'll be fine after you do that (and include your correctly edited wp-config.php)
<Denza252> TJ-, yep
<guest-teo8tn> hii
<Denza252> the desktop was wirelessly connected to my router, and my netbook was plugged into the ethernet port
<Guest64566> using lsusb I have an entry Bus 001 Device 045: ID 19d2:ffe3 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM  is what lsusb has for my phone device
<TJ-> Denza252: what type of Ethernet ports are they, Fast Ethernet (100Mbps) or Gigabit Ethernet (1000Mbps) ?
<guest-teo8tn> hii
<Denza252> gigabit
<Denza252> at least, on the desktop
<ignacio> hi guest-teo8tn
<orpheus> daftykins:  Looks like that did it.
<Denza252> TJ-, netbook is gigabit too
<TJ-> Denza252: The reason I ask is, when you direct-connect ethernet ports both need to support auto-mdi-x (cross-over) because they are not connected via a switch.
<Guest64566> so how do i clear this up if it is in a /etc udev config file how do i clear it up
<daftykins> orpheus: huzzah!
<Denza252> TJ-, I think I have a switch
<Guest64566> I will check the logs for a udev issue and log errors not just info
<TJ-> Denza252: on the TFTP/BOOTP server try running "sudo tcpdump -ni <ethX>" (replace X) and see if the interface 'sees' BOOTP packets arriving from the client when it tries to PXE boot
<orpheus> daftykins, TJ-, ignacio:  Thanks!  Onwards!
<ignacio> congrats orpheus
<Denza252> TJ-, oh, one other thing
<ghostmediapro> DosTuMai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629573/
<Denza252> it's all running off a LiveUSB
<Denza252> would that cause any problems?
<ghostmediapro> anysend mail guru's http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629573/
<Guest64566> I have really know rules set other then a could 70-persistent-net.rules in that file but no usb rules so i will restart with log files on a higher level and check the log ... but if it is not udev what else could it be?
<TJ-> Denza252: The TFTP/BOOTP you mean? that shouldn't be a problem. Are you sure the DHCP and TFTP services are active? "sudo netstat -tnlp" will tell you
<TJ-> Guest64566: if adb sees the phone but fastboot doesn't it must be something with the android tooling
<TJ-> Guest64566: is the phone in fastboot mode when you try it? fastboot won't see the device unless it is in fastboot mode
<Denza252> TJ-, I'm using dnsmasq for both dhcp and tftp, and I made sure to start it
<Guest64566> ok so then what packages or what thing can i do to fix this
<Guest64566> for fastboot is there like a usb driver program specific for fastboot that i could install or something to correct this
<TJ-> Denza252: OK, but also check with netstat it is still listening - many people get caught out when the service has unexpected stopped, or is not listening on the interfaces they think it is. It may only be listsening on localhost (127.0.0.1) for example
<Guest64566> how do you put the device in fastboot mode ???
<Guest64566> I turned on usb debugging for adb but don't see a setting for fastboot mode
<TJ-> Guest64566: usually by holding down a key combo at boot-time, similar to entering hboot mode
<Denza252> TJ-, this would work too, right?
<Denza252> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/QuickNetboot#Verify
<TJ-> Guest64566: Power + Volume-Up I seem to recall, or maybe Volume-Down
<ignacio> Guest64566, adb reboot bootloader
<ignacio> I think that should work
<TJ-> Denza252: yes, ss is the successor to netstat
<Guest64566> The only key holding down i know of that works on this phone is volume + , power, camera button all at the same time at boot gets me into the recovery console but thats about it
<TJ-> Guest64566: there will be another key combo for entering hboot mode, which may have options to enter fastboot and recovery on its menu
<Guest64566> The recover console only has 4 options reboot system , erase data/factory settings , install from a sd card , or wipe cache so no fastboot setting there
<ignacio> Guest64566, can you try adb reboot bootloader?
<TJ-> Guest64566: try Power + Volume-Down
<ignacio> and if doesnt works adb reboo fastboot?
<TJ-> ignacio: good idea!
<ignacio> *reboot
<Denza252> TJ-, on a semi-related note
<Denza252> how easy is it to set up a netbootable ISO
<daftykins> your bigger problem will be trying to make use of a netbook in 2015 i'd say
<daftykins> candidate for lubuntu :)
<TJ-> Denza252: I deploy all the ISOs on my network that way, with BOOTP~DHCP/TFTP for the PXE boot loader and NFS for the file-systems.
<TJ-> Denza252: my scripts have evolved a bit since I wrote this, but the basics are still the same: http://tjworld.net/wiki/Linux/Ubuntu/NetbootPxeLiveCDMultipleReleases
<Guest64566> when i do adb reboot-bootloader i get the phone hanging on the ZTE screen doesn't go anywhere when i adb reboot i get the phone to actually restart the whole os's again fine
<ignacio> Guest64566, but you can d ofastboot devies?
<ignacio> fastboot devices
<Guest64566> So what else should i try or where is fastboot located option
<ignacio> Guest64566, I think its on the ZTE thing.. Just try fastboot devices when that screen appears
<TJ-> Guest64566: ignacio is saying that when you think the device has 'hung' it is probably waiting for a fastboot connection, so on the PC do "fastboot devices"
<daftykins> Guest64566: 'reboot-bootloader' doesn't look right, isn't it a space?
<TJ-> daftykins: no, it's hyphenated
<Denza252> TJ-, one last question, I promise
<Denza252> in the minimal netinstaller
<daftykins> ah ok
<Denza252> does it support setting up a dualbooted system?
<Guest64566> I think it is both adb reboot-bootloader or adb reboot bootloader i will try the other one to see if anything different happens
<brian|lfs> hello anyone around tonight
<brian|lfs> I"m pulling my lack of hair here
<ignacio> Guest64566, did you tried adb reboot fastboot?
<Guest64566> And yes i did fastboot devices as this ZTE screen is hanging at adb reboot-bootloader and it is just hanging as well
<brian|lfs> I'm using mdadm raid lvm and encryption and my system hangs on boot after opening my encrypted swap
<brian|lfs> I've tried using both 15.04 and 10 same result
<Guest64566> O wait it finished the fastboot devices command and left no lines of info
<brian|lfs> seems to work on 14.10
<nudoge> brian|lfs: pastebin ur fstab
<brian|lfs> ok
<brian|lfs> Modeuse,
<brian|lfs> I also tried uuids before didn't help
<brian|lfs> can only boot using recovery
<TJ-> daftykins: actually, nowadays it can be both
<daftykins> oh :D
<nudoge> brian|lfs: did you check the logs?
<brian|lfs> http://pastebin.com/GvKspeRh
<brian|lfs> there is my fstab Modeuse
<TJ-> Denza252: I don't know... that depends on the partitioning step, which is the same installer as -server (and what -alternate used to be), which is the text/ncurses based debian-installer
<Guest64566> i have noticed in the status window when i do adb reboot-bootloader it is in an unknown state for like ever
<TJ-> Guest64566: maybe the device is 'locked' in some way to prevent it. Anyhow, you've got an Android support issue now, not Ubuntu
<daftykins> because it's rebooting? :)
<brian|lfs> glancing in my systmd journal right now Modeuse I'll let you know if i see anything
<Guest64566> is there another way to get to the fastboot option i only know how to get into the recovery menu so kind of wondering if there is any hidden bios menus that i am not aware of and what the key combination for it would be it is a ZTE phone model x500
<ignacio> Guest64566, just saying, for what you need the fastboot mode
<Guest64566> maybe only way to uses it on this phone is to root the phone just a thought
<daftykins> Guest64566: not Ubuntu's responsibility, sorry. plenty of more useful channels on freenode, like a cyanogenmod one perhaps... depends what you're trying to achieve.
<TJ-> Guest64566: try in #android
<Guest64566> alright thanks for your help i will try either those or googling around for ZTE model x500 and fastboot issues
<nudoge> brian|lfs: are you able to log into a tty when the system hangs?
<brian|lfs> nope
<brian|lfs> I found something Modeuse  Failed to deactivate: Device or resource busy
<brian|lfs> Sep 30 23:24:54 ubuntu systemd[1]: systemd-cryptsetup@ubuntu\x2dswap_crypt.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
<brian|lfs> Sep 30 23:24:54 ubuntu systemd[1]: Failed to start Cryptography Setup for ubuntu-swap_crypt.
<brian|lfs> Sep 30 23:24:54 ubuntu systemd[1]: Dependency failed for Encrypted Volumes.
<brian|lfs> Sep 30 23:24:54 ubuntu systemd[1]: cryptsetup.target: Job cryptsetup.target/start failed with result 'dependency'.
<daftykins> !paste | brian|lfs
<ubottu> brian|lfs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brian|lfs> sorry didn't realize it was that long
<brian|lfs> I'll pagebin it
<brian|lfs> http://pastebin.com/GvKspeRh
<nudoge> thaks
<TJ-> brian|lfs: Encrypted swap block-device unlock/mount is failing from the look of that
<brian|lfs> its saying a dependency failed for cryptography
<brian|lfs> ya I know
<brian|lfs> but why
<brian|lfs> it works in recovery
<TJ-> brian|lfs: did you create that fstab manually?
<nudoge> thats the old pastebin
<brian|lfs> nope installer did
<brian|lfs> I can pastebin my cryttab?
<TJ-> brian|lfs: OK, yes please
<nudoge> cryptsetup.target: Job cryptsetup.target/start failed with result 'dependency' looks important.  the crypttab will help though
<brian|lfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629680/
<surgy> http://tundra-telebotics.com/
<brian|lfs> agree
<surgy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5pfxq2ro020qb2f/20150930_225417.jpg?dl=0
<brian|lfs> what does non luks,swap,discard mean
<brian|lfs> none I mean
<TJ-> brian|lfs: is the pass-phrase for the swap the same as used for data and home?
<brian|lfs> yes
<nudoge> brian|lfs: have you tried booting without swap?
<brian|lfs> how would I do that comment it out in fstab and crytab?
<nudoge> yep
<brian|lfs> I can give that a shot
<brian|lfs> any idea what the none and discard mean
<TJ-> brian|lfs: can you "pastebinit <( sudo blkid _"
<brian|lfs> yes
<TJ-> brian|lfs: can you "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )"  -- typo!
<TJ-> brian|lfs: 'none' means "no key-file", "discard" means to use TRIM on an underlying SSD
<Guest64566> humm when i try the other command without the hyphen sudo adb reboot bootloader gives me  insufficient permissions for device WTF
<TJ-> Guest64566: the device refuses; probably it is locked. Ask the Android experts
<brian|lfs> oh ok just double checking
<ignacio> Guest64566,
<ignacio> do you have thedrivers?
<ignacio> or enabled the debug mode? and confirmed in phone?
<ignacio> I mean, after adb devics
<Guest64566> O so if it is a locked phone issue would rooting it unlock this ability
<brian|lfs> am I missing something on this command "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )"
<brian|lfs> I know I have blkid and its saying blkid not found
<Guest64566> I have turned usb debugging on that was the only developer options i could see on this phone
<nudoge> lolol
<nudoge> sudo -s then use blkid
<Guest64566> weird when i sudo su and did adb device i get ????? no permissions
<brian|lfs> thanks of course that works
<nudoge> oh wait its systemd..... it might be  sudo /sbin/blkid  if you don't want to be root
<TJ-> brian|lfs: u "pastebinit <( sudo /sbin/blkid )"
<brian|lfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629710/
<brian|lfs> oh ok got you it wants the full path
<brian|lfs> all well its on the above link
<TJ-> brian|lfs: OK, so the underlying device is "/dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap: UUID="60203fec-148d-4efb-af42-af0c9c551cde" TYPE="crypto_LUKS""
<brian|lfs> yes correct
<brian|lfs> which is in my fstab
<brian|lfs> I mean cryttab
<TJ-> brian|lfs: which means the LVM VG "ubuntu" needs to be available first
<brian|lfs> correct
<brian|lfs> so do I need to modify LVM or my initrd image?
<TJ-> brian|lfs: I'm wondering if systemd has miscalculated the dependency graph
<brian|lfs> hmm should I try booting with upstart then
<nudoge> it might just need to go lower on the cryttab
<brian|lfs> oh so move my swap and try rebooting first
<brian|lfs> in my cryttab
<TJ-> order in the file shouldn't enter into it. systemd analyses which devices rely on others to figure out the load order
<nudoge> O
<TJ-> brian|lfs: I think we need a better look at the systemd log
<brian|lfs> is there a way I can upload that
<TJ-> brian|lfs: "pastebinit <( sudo journalctl )"
<brian|lfs> ?
<brian|lfs> ok trying that
<brian|lfs> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/12629731/
<brian|lfs> probably a million reboots in thehre
<brian|lfs> there
<brian|lfs> but the first bootup it failed on I was looking at that one earlier
<brian|lfs> brb need rum
<Pizzahut91> Hallo
<brian|lfs> I'm back
<brian|lfs> now you know alot about my hardware lol
<TJ-> brian|lfs: looks like the interesting but starts around line 1461
<TJ-> brian|lfs: sorry, line 1433
<brian|lfs> I would think other people would be having this problem
<brian|lfs> I can't be the only one with raid lvm and encrypted volumes
<TJ-> brian|lfs: line 1444 shows swap is mounted already
<roberth_> alguien de costa rica?
<brian|lfs> hmmm
<TJ-> brian|lfs: an 1447 starts the problem messages
<brian|lfs> uup I see that line TJ
<brian|lfs> but if its encrypted how could it already be mounted
<TJ-> brian|lfs: show us "pastebinit <( sudo lvdisplay ubuntu )"
<nudoge> TJ-: why is nvidia failing?
<TJ-> brian|lfs: it could be the ubuntu-swap_crypt is actually an LV, not the unlocked ubuntu-swap
<brian|lfs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629768/
<swift110-phone> Hey
<nudoge> hi swift110-phone
<swift110-phone> How r u nudoge
<nudoge> learing.  so great!
<swift110-phone> Ok
<nudoge> learning*
<swift110-phone> Good
<TJ-> nudoge: brian|lfs nvidia: a bug in the driver by the look of it
<brian|lfs> I installed the nvidia driver after wards
<brian|lfs> was having the same problem before
<TJ-> brian|lfs: ubuntu-swap = 119.21 GiB !?!?!?!
<nudoge> brian|lfs: ya and the uuid look mismatched
<brian|lfs> yes I have 64GB of ram
<TJ-> brian|lfs: why do you want 119GB of swap in that case?
<brian|lfs> wwill I wanted 128
<brian|lfs> 64x2 I goofed apperantly withh my math
<TJ-> brian|lfs: but why!?
<brian|lfs> thought it was recommened to have double the swap of your ram
<Tryptych> ....lol
<nudoge> brian|lfs: i like your logic
<brian|lfs> so should I put the uuid of my swap volume in cryttab?
<Tryptych> ...have you ever used more then 2gb?
<brian|lfs> and reboot and cross fingers
<brian|lfs> of swap no
<brian|lfs> of ram yes
<TJ-> brian|lfs: For support of power-off hibernation, 1.25 x RAM. Otherwise, with 64GB RAM I'd not have more than 8GB and if it started being used I'd be annoyed!
<brian|lfs> ???
<nudoge> brian|lfs: but i noticed that those uuids dont match anything eles i have seen.  seems like a bit of a shotgun analysis on my part
<brian|lfs> oh ok
<nudoge> someone with more experience with systemd is going to have to 2nd my opinion
<brian|lfs> last I know it should be the uuid of the partition not the volume
<TJ-> brian|lfs: I think the crypt_swap issue *may* be because systemd unlocks /dev/mapper/ubuntu-swap, finds a swap header inside, and mounts it automatically. Then after that it comes across the entry from fstab for the same device and tries to mount it again, causing the failure. I'd try commenting out the entry in fstab for the swap and see if that helps.
<brian|lfs> oh ok that makes sense updating fstab and rebooting non recovery
<TJ-> nudoge: which UUIDs were you concerned about?
<nudoge> the lv
<brian|lfs> oh you said mine don't match
<nudoge> and cryttab dont match
<brian|lfs> but I think they do the one for the swap on my cryttab
<brian|lfs> they shouldn't the one in the cryttab would be the partition
<brian|lfs> then the one in fstab would be the swap file system
<nudoge> that would explain why they mismatch
<brian|lfs> but I'm going to reboot with swap commented out in my fstab
<brian|lfs> brb
<TJ-> nudoge: they all match so far as I can see
<nudoge> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629812/ its just confusing because i somehow missed the blkid pastebin
<TJ-> nudoge: this one? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12629710/
<nudoge> TJ-: yep and there is a match there
<nudoge> thanks
<huscurian> I had a class today but here's my problem right now with Ubuntu.
<huscurian> I had a bash file that I wanted to run but couldn't.  My professor used GnomUS to run the bash file.  I tried this within the terminal.  It now shows two bash files that I downloaded.  However, one bash file is running.  It has that ~ next to the .sh
<huscurian> How do I stop it from executing?
<daftykins> ctrl+C
<huscurian> On the file inside the folder or inside the Terminal?
<huscurian> do I need to type the file first before doing that?
<daftykins> where it was run from, so a flashing cursor should be there, depends what the script does.
<huscurian> Nope.  The bash file is still running.
<huscurian> It says minInsurance.sh, and then minInsurance.sh~
<daftykins> 1) ensure the script actually has a shebang (declaration of which shell to use in the opening line, e.g. #!/bin/bash ) 2) ensure it has been given execute permissions (chmod +x script.sh) 3) run it with e.g. ./script.sh
<huscurian> the CTRL+C doesn'tw ork
<daftykins> no a ~ file is a backup, know how MS Word does the same with word docs being open?
<huscurian> Yeah
<daftykins> (you would if you have hidden files turned n)
<daftykins> *on
<daftykins> so the ~ is just a backup file, not the real thing.
<huscurian> Ah, i see.
<huscurian> So where does the backup go?  It says it's at the Downloads folder
<huscurian> I only see two files.
<daftykins> well you have to already have executed it for ctrl+c to stop it.
<daftykins> e.g. "sudo apt-get update" you can ctrl+c in the midst of.
<daftykins> you should be in the terminal, in the folder where this script is
<huscurian> I am in the terminal, yes.
<daftykins> cd Downloads - if you didn't already
<daftykins> now check that shebang, "head minInsurance.sh"
<huscurian> OK
<huscurian> one second
<huscurian> It's showing the file
<daftykins> but what's the first line?
<daftykins> compare it to #!/bin/bash as i showed earlier
<huscurian> When I did chmod +x script.sh, then when it executed, it said "/bin/bash(exponent)M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory.
<huscurian> The first line says #!/bin/bash
<daftykins> ok good so it does use bash
<huscurian> es
<huscurian> Yes*
<daftykins> sometimes you might get a different one. e.g. /bin/sh
<huscurian> yeah
<daftykins> you did do "chmod +x minInsurance.sh" yeah?
<huscurian> Yes, i ddi
<huscurian> I did*
<huscurian> A while ago
<daftykins> and you definitely get that error from "./minInsurance.sh"
<huscurian> One second
<huscurian> bash: ./minInsurance.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<daftykins> funky.
<daftykins> and this isn't as root?
<huscurian> Root?
<huscurian> New here but can you elaborate?
<daftykins> root is a user like the administrator on Windows
<daftykins> it would say root@hostname to the left if you were root
<huscurian> Yeah, I'm the root.
<huscurian> says huscurian@UbuntuOS
<daftykins> no that's a username
<daftykins> i'm saying it would literally say root@
<huscurian> Oh, no.
<huscurian> It doesn't say I'm the root
<huscurian> No root@ anywhere in the terminal.
<daftykins> good stuff, don't wanna go running a teacher's scripts as root, heh
<huscurian> heh, yeah
<daftykins> ok i don't know, try asking in #bash - but they might ask to see a copy of the script
<huscurian> I wanted to run it and see if it was owrking
<huscurian> Ok
<daftykins> be warned, i think you need a thick skin to go in there
<huscurian> How come?
<huscurian> General atmosphere not too good?
<daftykins> newbie haters so i hear :)
<brian|lfs> hey TJ it didn't help
<brian|lfs> in fact you can still comment out swap and it still tries to mount it
<daftykins> i think he called it a night / has connection troubles
<brian|lfs> I'm in shock ubuntu has a bug like that
<brian|lfs> where it can't mount encrypted swap on boot properly
<daftykins> when anyone uses encryption, all bets are off.
<brian|lfs> lol
<daftykins> oh? i've seen folk have broken swap after encrypted installs for years.
<brian|lfs> it works on 14.10
<brian|lfs> but then I'm missing qt5 dev libs
<daftykins> not 15.10? that's EOL.
<brian|lfs> huh 15.10 isn't final yet
<daftykins> correct
<daftykins> i'm saying 14.10 is EOL :)
<brian|lfs> isn't EOL end of life
<brian|lfs> wow
<daftykins> non LTS don't last long
<brian|lfs> its an LTS
<daftykins> 14.10 is not LTS.
<daftykins> 14.04.x is
<brian|lfs> oh
<brian|lfs> thhen I had 14.04 before I mean
<huscurian> daftykins
<huscurian> I went in there and one guy pointed out a weblink
<huscurian> I did a file minInsurance.sh
<huscurian> It had CRLF newline terminators.
<huscurian> Whoa
<huscurian> I did a sed -n l minInsurance and there's \r$ terminators everywhere in every single line
<huscurian> That must be why the Terminal couldn't read the bash file
<daftykins> huscurian: so what, the link the person shared was referring to text formatting in the script?
<huscurian> Yeah
<huscurian> daftykins: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/052
<Trinity> how do I remove an icon from whisker menu?
<huscurian> I reformatted the file to meet the UNIX/OS X standard.  Turns out it had the \t in every line under function.  Now, I deleted those then found $ in every single line after every single variable
<huscurian> So it's quite a headache
<daftykins> huscurian: funsies
<huscurian> I was doing the .sh file on a Windows OS
<huscurian> Yeah
<daftykins> why don't you just retype the actual script content...
<huscurian> Seems like I may have to write the code again here on Ubuntu, then save it
<daftykins> and ask your teacher to provide it in an acceptable format >:)
<fathom> Howdy, I am trying to access a hard drive and get the following error http://pastebin.com/mUqq4gyM
<daftykins> ok i have to be horizontal, unconscious and hallucinating
<daftykins> laters \o
<fathom> How do I access it?
<daftykins> oh go on then one more
 * daftykins glances
<huscurian> Yeah.  he's going to offer me his bash shellscript next time in class.
<daftykins> fathom: windows 8 / 10 ?
<huscurian> Anyway, thanks daftykins
<daftykins> np
<fathom> daftykins, 10
<daftykins> fathom: boot back into 10, run "shutdown -s -t 1" then mount it from ubuntu
<daftykins> it's due to hybrid shutdown, Linux is protecting your data by avoiding mounting it straight
<fathom> daftykins, I get no GUI, the computer broke when I installed a graphics card driver, a very common issue, apparently
<daftykins> so boot safe mode and roll back, ##windows will help you.
<fathom> I yanked out the drive and plugged it to my linux puter
<daftykins> no point forcing the mount, or as it says you could mount read only
<fathom> I just want the info
<fathom> just to copy and paste
<fathom> then the drive can go to hades
<daftykins> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdx# /mnt -o ro
<daftykins> that'll work if you plug in the appropriate disk and partition for sdx#
<fathom> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/4LnyxgSE
<daftykins> yeah you took it literally
<daftykins> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000
<daftykins> though i don't 100% believe sdb1 is the C:
<fathom> I think it broke now
<fathom> Nothing it happens when I plug in the drive
<daftykins> plug it where
<fathom> I ripped the drive out of the desktop and plugged it into another computer to see if I can save the data
<Amrut> Help needed!
<daftykins> fathom: yes i assumed this was what you are running these commands from...
<fathom>  A linux computer, but I guess it cannot work this way
<nameuser_> I have an external hdd formatted with fat32 filesystem (it must be fat32 to work with my xbox 360). I use rsync to copy files to my ext hdd, but it doesn't work. The rsync is running, but the led on my ext hdd doesn't blink, and no file appears on my ext hdd. Any advices?
<fathom> The windows machine graphics are fried
<daftykins> fathom: sure it can. what makes you think it's broken? the command i gave you will not give any output if it succeeds.
<fathom> No screen
<daftykins> from no driver? that's rubbish
<daftykins> nameuser_: run rsync verbosely to see what it's doing.
<daftykins> likely you have the syntax wrong
<daftykins> fathom: did you run my last command or not? did it complete cleanly with no errors?
<nameuser_> daftykins: it's showing
<nameuser_> Startup Warrior.mp4
<nameuser_>     128,596,443 100%  940.49kB/s    0:02:13 (xfr#69, to-chk=474/1562)
<fathom> http://pastebin.com/YNWiDN3n
<daftykins> wow that's slow
<fathom> Am not getting anywhere with this approach
<daftykins> fathom: because you're not even typing the full command! can you read?
<nameuser_> daftykins: i use a cheap Chinese hdd box
<daftykins> fathom: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt -o ro,uid=1000,gid=1000
<TheNumb> nameuser_: that might be the reason
<TheNumb> Maybe it's using a cheap sata over usb adapter
<daftykins> nameuser_: well your paste suggests it's copied 68 files and it's still running, sooo?
<nameuser_> daftykins: but no file appears on my ext hdd
<daftykins> perhaps you got your syntax wrong and you're actually copying off the external drive onto your system
<daftykins> what if they're hidden dot files? ls -al /path/to/external
<nameuser_> daftykins: ok, i will double check again
<daftykins> ok sleep for me, gl folks
<huscurian> nice
<huscurian> night*
<gtristan> Hi, I just upgraded to 14.04 LTS (that went pretty well)... and I'm running this build system which is failing when trying to create a btrfs filesystem on an image
<gtristan> dmesg shows segfault in mkfs.btrfs
<gtristan> I suspect it's possibly this bug https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=958575
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 958575 in btrfs-progs "mkfs.btrfs segfaults" [Medium,Closed: duplicate]
<gtristan> btrfs-tools version is 3.12-1
<gtristan> So the question is, can I verify that the bug is fixed or not in that ubuntu downstream package version ?
<Guest64566> stupid question i am wondering when one should uses nis over using openldap or visa-versa seem as the work similar as a centeralized authentication /information lookup services
<huscurian> I have a question.
<huscurian> There's a game I'd like to install on Ubuntu.
<huscurian> But it is an .exe file designed for Windows
<huscurian> is it possible to package it and unpack it for Linux?
<auronandace> !appdb | huscurian
<ubottu> huscurian: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<huscurian> !Windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<huscurian> !WINE
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<auronandace> !msgthebot | huscurian
<ubottu> huscurian: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<huscurian> auronandace: thanks
<loa> how i can debug why my cronjob don't work?
<loa> is there log somewhere or something?
<auronandace> huscurian: it isn't a sure fire way to work, so don't get too excited
<auronandace> huscurian: playonlinux is a frontend to wine which may be a little more friendly for you to use
<Ubuntu14> Security help needed: I just reinstalled Ubuntu 14 and chkrootkit shows:Searching for Suckit rootkit... Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<Ubuntu14> can this be?
<polygonal> hmm interesting
<auronandace> Ubuntu14: cat /etc/issue
<Ubuntu14> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Ubuntu14> what does this mean?
<huscurian> auronandace: the games I was looking at are Hacker games.  Turns out they're all platinum under WINE.  But the other game I have was "garbage" :(
<auronandace> Ubuntu14: i was just checking you were on lts rather than 14.10, because 14.10 is no longer supported
<Ubuntu14> I also have my previous install setup sitll visible, even if I choosed to format the drive.
<Ubuntu14> Should I select in the booting to but the installation on the roof of the HD, or in the partition, where  I'm installing ubuntu?
<huscurian> auronandace: thanks for the rec on playonlinux.  I'm installing that one.
<huscurian> all right
<huscurian> night all
<gtristan> ok another question... how do I get a newer btrfs-tools package on my freshly upgraded 14.04 system ?
<gtristan> is there some backports... like sudo apt-get install btrfs-tools/vivid-something-backports ?
 * gtristan not exactly clear on backports in ubuntu
<gtristan> is there some way to browse the available backports which I can install onto 14.04 ?
<auronandace> !backports | gtristan
<ubottu> gtristan: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gtristan> auronandace, I was looking at that page.. from what I understand is ever since 11.xx.. backports are 'enabled by default'
<gtristan> auronandace, and near the end of the page is says an example, to apt-get install amarok/trusty-backports
<gtristan> can't tell from the text if the wiki page means... if you have an older ubuntu system, and want a backport *FROM* trusty... then you use /trusty-backports
<gtristan> or... is /trusty-backports what you would use for future versions that were 'backported INTO trusty' ?
<polygonal> Ubuntu14: mine infected too. idk why
<gtristan> 14.04 is trusty (I think)... so I want whatever is newest
<Ubuntu14> See: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25176/chkrootkit-says-sbin-init-is-infected-what-does-that-mean
<gtristan> hmmm, maybe I read that wrong
 * gtristan tries to 'enable' backports
<Ubuntu14> NO issue with "rkhunter -c", other warnings only..
<polygonal> so that's why. and the bug was 4 years ago...
<loa> hello, how i can debug cron job under ubuntu?
<geirha> loa: A common issue with cron jobs is that it fails to find some command in the minimal PATH cron uses, so just adding the missing directories to PATH might get it working.
<loa> geirha, i give up with blind testing i need debug.
<loa> i always did this blind thing.... but i don't want continue with this.
<geirha> Well, the error output from the job should give some clues
<geirha> If the job fails, it will mail you the output
<PCatinean> Hey guys I have a directory full of other directories which in turn have a lot of files in them. I have another directory with the same structure and I want to copy all the content from the subdirectories from location one to location two, and not overwrite anything
<user> hola
<PCatinean> How can that be done?
<geirha> PCatinean: rsync should be able to do that with the right options
<Guest46155> algun canal en español?
<geirha> !spanish | Guest46155
<ubottu> Guest46155: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<loa> geirha, lol i forgot about this
<loa> geirha, i have postfix installed month ago, now mail are not in standart path /var/mail
<loa> where it can be?
<PCatinean> geirha, I found this but my files are like attachments and do not have a suffix http://superuser.com/questions/742515/recursive-non-overwriting-file-copy
<geirha> loa: Hm. Have you set MAILTO in crontab?
<loa> no
<loa> can it be a problem?
<loa> why it not sending to local user as before.
<loa> or i must setup something?
<geirha> PCatinean: well, you don't need the --include and --excludes
<geirha> loa: Not sure. I'm not that proficient with postfix to know how that works in combination with cron
<PCatinean> geirha, wouldn't that exclude the contents of the directories?
<jay_> hi  everyone
<jay_> i am trying to find a sslvpn client.... i cannot seem to find it anywhere
<geirha> PCatinean: The SO-answer deals with only copying files ending with .js   since you want to consider all files, you don't need any filtering
<Kunc> Good Afternoon, I've been setting up a Ubuntu-GNOME environment, and I want to use a display manager other than gdm (namely mdm). I want to be able to lock my screen and use the mdm interface rather than any gnome/gdm one. Is this possible?
<Kunc> I've tried using Xscreensaver but it locks into its own interface for unlocking, not back into the display manager.
<cfhowlett> xscreensaver is known to cause conflicts with lightlocker dm.
<Darkfire2> Anyone here ever had this issue.... I use webmin to install a SSL Certificate to a virtual host on my Ubuntu 14.04 server. When i go to apply the changes it ends up crashing my server. I know i am selecting the correct Certificate/Key/and Authorities file... What would cause this
<cfhowlett> !webmin | Darkfire2
<ubottu> Darkfire2: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<cfhowlett> darkbasic, also: #ubuntu-server       is available
<Gachr> Hi everyone, what do you guys think about the new scrollbars in 15.10? I personally find them pretty difficult to click on.
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Gachr,
<ubottu> Gachr,: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Gachr> Thx cfhowlett
<_Panderetas> Yeaaaah
<loa> can somebody on ubuntu 15.04 show me sudo systemctl status rsyslog.service
<Gachr> loa; http://worldofgabriel.tk/for-loa.txt
<loa> Gachr, thx
<Gachr> You're welcome :)
<rust> any method to fast the indexing process in ubuntu ?
<rust> My files is opening very slow.
<backbox> hello!
<backbox> o
<backbox> ya
<cfhowlett> !hello | backbox,
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions
<backbox> I used Ossim system
<cfhowlett> ossim???
<hocuheng> hello
<hocuheng> what's that  ?
<backbox> securiy system
<cfhowlett> !backbox | backbox,
<ubottu> backbox,: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> include snort+ntop+ossec
<cfhowlett> backbox is not supported here.  ubuntu flavors only.  sorry.
<loa> hello, i tried to add rule to rsyslogd for suppressing logs and now my rsyslog.service is always in activating state  here is my log http://pastebin.com/NC7tcawN is it normal or not?
<loa> i run sudo /usr/sbin/rsyslogd -n before that
<loa> could this be a problem?
<fluke_IT> hi guys, i am new, need some help. my wifi card not working fine. time to time keep disconnecting from any wifi. cant see anything as wireless network, suddenly start again to see them. even if my password are all saved for wireless network, especially for my webpocket connection, it's asking passwd again and again without connecting to it. webpocket is 50cm awai form laptop and my iphone never has problem to reach it and connect t
<Gachr> fluke_IT; What network card is it? Try to connect through ethernet and see if there are any closed drivers for your card.
<fluke_IT> tried to look out driver, different kernel, and as last (disperate) i am downloading 15.4 hoping the problem is fixed it self, but i dont think so. when i had windows7 wifi card was working fine, never disconnects. done thanks, wayting and ready for copy/paste
<fluke_IT> Gach: in my office cant use ethernet card, just wifi :(
<Guest20391> your password is right?
<Gachr> fluke_IT; You can connect it at home or something.
<fluke_IT> yep it is, i am connected to webpocket right now. Gach no chance to use ethernet, i use webpocket cause dont have any other choice at home too
<fluke_IT> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73) 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)
<Gachr> Well, then I can't help you there.
<fluke_IT> :-( i was trying to deal with proprietary driver, but didn't work, also to install latest kernel, not ok too
<MoL0ToV> on xubuntu, if i press print_scr key, the image saved contain only borders of the active window but not the contenent. Howto fix?
<fluke_IT> molotov, i use xubuntu too, i prefer to use the "button" u can add it in the up or down bar
<fluke_IT> u ll be free to choose what to "print"
<fluke_IT> honestly molotov on my laptop, print_screen doesnt work even
<MoL0ToV> also the button don't work
<fluke_IT> it should be a button with a "photocamera" image as icon am i right?
<MoL0ToV> yes, don't work the image is corrupted contains only the borders of the window but not the contenent
<fluke_IT> if i right click on it, i have as option "region to capture, active window, select a region", did u try all of them?
<admin0> yesterday i was monitoring q-l3-plugin and q-plugin all day ( migrations were also happening) but there were almost zero items in both .. today I see 126 unack items in q-l3-plugin .. .. increasing slowly .. but no ack or deliver/get .. did we changed anything today ?
<admin0> ha .. wrong room
<mohamed_> Hi
<mohamed_> I have a Lenovo laptop G50-80, I tried to get the deb software of AMD graphic card from the vendor website
<mohamed_> I installed it
<mohamed_> Its name is:
<mohamed_> just one second
<cfhowlett> mohamed_, stop using the enter key.  put your info on ONE line.
<mohamed_> cfhowlett, all right
<mohamed_> Sorry I can't find the name of the software, but I got this error: the system is running in low-graphics mode
<mohamed_> But I downloaded the software from AMD website, I think I will be good for the laptop and system. But as you see
<MoL0ToV> fluke_IT, i tryed all three settings, none works, the image captured is corrupted
<fluke_IT> :-(
<fluke_IT> wait
<Kira9204> mohamed_: why not install the provided packauge in ubuntu? Open the "Additional drivers" app
<Guest20391> hi
<Guest20391> hi
<Kira9204> mohamed_: Installing the driver provided by AMD might not be as simple as just running it, but there are guides
<LibertyWeNeed> All I see is my wallpaper after sign in, what is wrong?
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: is the 3d driver working?
<LibertyWeNeed> I think the driver is fine, because the problem only started today
<LibertyWeNeed> I am able to get to login screen and then sign in.
<k1l_> that doesnt tell if its ok.
<k1l_> the login screen doesnt need 3d driver.
<LibertyWeNeed> ok.
<LibertyWeNeed> what should i do?
<HunterD> hi!
<HunterD> I have a question that might not fit this channel. if someone knows where can I get more info please quide me
<LibertyWeNeed> I can try and reinstall Ubuntu, but I want to back up files. I have plugged HDD into HDD Dock but I only see a 255MB volume and not my whole hard drive. It may have something to do with ubuntu encryption. how do i mount?
<k1l_> !alis | HunterD
<ubottu> HunterD: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: look into dmesg what is going on with hardware and drivers.
<LibertyWeNeed> k1l_ how?
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: press ctrl+alt+t and see if you get to a terminal
<LibertyWeNeed> ok.. I have to put hdd back in computer....
<Guest63156> gh
<k1l_> well if you start without your hdd inside, where the user data is, its no wonder it doesnt work
<HunterD> well, /msg alis LIST skype returns rooms with 2 users in them. I will ask here as it is somewhat related to ubuntu. How can I call a group of contacts programatically with skye? wither from terminal or with some coded application, does not matter
<mohamed_> Kira9204, I think so, I will use the one provided from "Additional Drivers" app
<mohamed_> Thank you Kira9204
<LibertyWeNeed> k1l_ hi I couldn't get the terminal with the shortcut you gave, however I got the full screen terminal open with the command control + alt + F1
<Guest16826> ctrl +alt+f1 and you can get the terminal
<Guest16826> it is fullscreen
<mr_lou> Help. My resolution is messed up after installing some upgrades.
<LibertyWeNeed> k1l_, what do I do now?
<mr_lou> Have been trying various suggestions I found googling, but nothing helps.
<mr_lou> It says I only have a screen called "Laptop" now, instead of my two screens I had cloned before. :-(
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: what was that setup you mentioned? you removed the hdd and then it didnt start properly?
<mr_lou> Also can't invert my colours anymore
<LibertyWeNeed> I have hdd back in now, and have got full screen terminal open
<k1l_> then see "dmesg" if you can spot an issue there
<LibertyWeNeed> it's too fast
<LibertyWeNeed> how am I suppose to read
<LibertyWeNeed> ?
<k1l_> go up or down with pageup and pagedown
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: what ubuntu is it exactly? what video card do you have? what driver was installed?
<LibertyWeNeed> the latest current 15.04 I think… video card… hmmm not sure about that one. I am on lenovo mini 10
<k1l_> well, that got a intel card and a intel atom if i found the right info
<LibertyWeNeed> that sounds about right
<Guest16826> my old notebook can support Ubuntu 15.10
<LibertyWeNeed> It won't let me scroll with the pgUp or pgDn
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: well can you install pastebinit? "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<LibertyWeNeed> OK
<Guest16826> <lebertyweneed> did anything happen when you install it?
<LibertyWeNeed> ...
<LibertyWeNeed> one moment plase
<LibertyWeNeed> please
<LibertyWeNeed> i think it's installed
<LibertyWeNeed> mow
<LibertyWeNeed> now
<k1l_> ok then do a "pastebinit .xsession-errors"
<k1l_> then please write the link in here, so we can have a look at that file
<k1l_> same with "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<varen_93> Hi everyone!
<LibertyWeNeed> It says command not found
<LibertyWeNeed> I know it's installed though
<LibertyWeNeed> 12630884
<LibertyWeNeed> that is the extension of the number
<LibertyWeNeed> for the link
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12630884/  is the whole link?
<LibertyWeNeed> yeah
<LibertyWeNeed> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12630884/
<k1l_> ok, now the second one please
<mikhael_k33hl> Added an additional physical CPU to my server. Can't install Ubuntu 14.04 64bit. It says "kernel panic - attempted to to kill init.
<LibertyWeNeed> ?
<LibertyWeNeed> the second one??
<loa> hello, can somebody with 15.04 show me output of command sudo systemctl status rsyslog.service ?
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: <k1l_> same with "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg"
<LibertyWeNeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12630901
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: "lsb_release -a | pastebinit"
<LibertyWeNeed> no LSB moduls are available http://paste.ubuntu/com/12630910
<LibertyWeNeed> oops wrong link
<LibertyWeNeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12630901
<LibertyWeNeed> wrong oops sorry
<LibertyWeNeed> 12630910
<zetheroo> I am trying to get the unity gdrive scope to work and not having much luck ...
<zetheroo> does anyone have this working?
<LibertyWeNeed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12630910
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: see, its 14.04 , not the latest 15.04
<LibertyWeNeed> ok
<LibertyWeNeed> what's the prognosis doctor?
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: ok, i dont see any too suspicious so far. what did you do before that happened?
<LibertyWeNeed> nothing
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: can you choose the guest account on the login screen? does that work?
<LibertyWeNeed> hmm…
<k1l_> with ctrl+alt+f7 you get back to gui
<k1l_> or do a "sudo service lightdm restart"
<zetheroo> are you in  today?
<LibertyWeNeed> I am in the GUI signed in as guest
<LibertyWeNeed> it looks like it should now what?
<LibertyWeNeed> do I do that command?
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: everything working?
<LibertyWeNeed> when I am signed in as guest
<LibertyWeNeed> yeah
<k1l_> LibertyWeNeed: ok then back to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1)
<k1l_> there log in as your regular user
<k1l_> then do a "mv .config .configbackup" (that will move all user settings to a backup folder). then do a "sudo service lightdm restart" and try to login
<aceruser712> hi guys
<aceruser712> can i defrag windows-ntfs from ubuntu? thanks
<phiona> do we need to register first before we can login to undernet?? they have this greeting me. LOGIN <username> <password>
<cfhowlett> aceruser712, yes.  SHOULD you?  no.
<k1l_> phiona: see the undernet website for instructions
<aceruser712> cfhowlett:  i don't want  defrag ubuntu partition, only ntfs but not when i'm in windows but in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> aceruser712, understood.  same answer.
<aceruser712> do u know the commands?
<cfhowlett> https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=defrag+ntfs+linux&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
<k1l_> aceruser712: i strongly suggest you defrag that from the windows install
<cfhowlett> +1 ^^^
<k1l_> aceruser712: there are some tools who try to defrag ntfs, but they are no real solution like the defrag that windows got. possible data loss at all programs i found so far.
<k1l_> aceruser712: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59007/defragging-ntfs-partitions-from-linux  see this (and the warnings)
<aceruser712> thanks
<k1l_> aceruser712: again: better have a backup. you are warned :)
<LibertyWeNeed> k1l_, thank you seems to be working with a bit of lag, will make a backup and then I will do a clean install. Thank you once again
<aceruser712> k1l_: can i do a defrag of windows from cd boot?
<aceruser712> windows cd i mean
<k1l_> aceruser712: oh, i dont know about that
<cfhowlett> aceruser712, ask ##windows for windows support
<zetheroo> anyone know how the unity google drive scope is supposed to work? I have added my Google account to OA but search is not finding anything from the Google Drive
<aceruser712> i need winzoz only for sky television, cause
<aceruser712> it need silverlight
<k1l_> aceruser712: so boot to windows and defrag from there
<k1l_> aceruser712: or try pipelight
<amit__> abhijain15: hi
<amit__> pm
<aceruser712> thanks a lot guys
<aceruser712> good day at everyone
<fluke_IT> anyone can help? i have problem with wifi card, it's working, but some time get crazy and connect/disconnect/connect/disconnet
<fluke_IT> anyone can help? i have problem with wifi card, it's working, but some time get crazy and connect/disconnect/connect/disconnet
<zetheroo> apparently one of the desktop features of Ubuntu is the ability to "use Google docs directly from your desktop." (http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/features) I haven't found anything about how to actually do that apart from this https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/documents-view.html
<gtristan> Ok so after doing the release upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04... I have the nasty HUD getting in the way again
<gtristan> How do I disable the HUD ?
<gtristan> google results point to changing the keyboard shortcut, I did so to make it something obscure I wouldnt type by accident
<gtristan> but the super key still screws me with popping up obnoxious HUD
 * gtristan assumes this is an FAQ around here
<mr_lou> I managed to fix my resolution. This is the 2nd time updating packages has screwed up my screen resolution. But now I have another problem: I'm kicked out of X-session when I open most problems. Like Opera or VLC. For some reason Xchat and Firefox works fine. But opening other programs resets my X-session and brings me back to the login screen.
<mr_lou> *problems = programs
<mr_lou> Dunno what to google for with this particular problem.
<mr_lou> Getting absolutely no work done today.
<gtristan> hmmm, correction; changing the HUD shortcut changes the behavior of Super key press/release...
<gtristan> instead of the [search ...] thing popping up on Super... the whole dash thing shows up (like as if I pressed the search button at the top of the unity panel)
<gtristan> I use the keyboard *alot*, how do I get rid of that ?
<gtristan> :)
<Mark___> Are anyone here familiar with setting up a storage server environment?
<cfhowlett> !server | Mark___ ask #ubuntu-server         ??
<ubottu> Mark___ ask #ubuntu-server         ??: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Mark___> @ubottu, thanks I will do.
<Fedora> Hi! I am a FedoraCoin Bot!
<Fedora> Designed by Cephon ;)
<k1l_> Fedora: no bots in here, thanks
<cfhowlett> Fedora, spam your own channels
<ratrace> Looks like upgrading from 14.04 all the way through 15.10 has left upstart installed. Is it safe to remove it?
<cfhowlett> ratrace, try sudo apt-get autoremove
<knob> Hey guys, now that upstart is on the topic...  just for general knowledge, how was it that it evolved?   Has it been   init.d --> upstart --> systemd   ??
<ratrace> cfhowlett: it doesn't show upstart suggested for removal
<cfhowlett> ratrace, that suggests you should not remove it IMHO, but YMMV
<TJ-> ratrace: try "apt-cache rpedends upstart" you'll see which packages require it
<ntx001> ola ubuntuman!
<ivali> Hello, is there a location where I can examine the contents of an ubuntu .iso ?
<ivali> online
<k1l_> knob: yes
<ratrace> TJ-: cfhowlett: looks like it was safe to remove it. No other package was removed and after reboot everything works just fine.
<cfhowlett> ratrace, cool.
<TJ-> ratrace: there are some that haven't had their upstart/sysb-init scripts moved to systemd units so systemd has calls into them
<knob> k1l_, cool...  just wondering.  Have been reading up on linux lately.
<ratrace> (rebooted just in case to see if anything breaks in the init flow)
<ratrace> TJ-: if there are, and those packages don't depend on upstart, I just broke my system, and it's a huge bug :)
<ntx001> where's bug?
<ratrace> though, upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 I saw all of the services attempting to communicate with (broken at that time) upstart socket.
<Technobliterator> anyone know anything about USB speakers? I had some USB speakers which worked fine before, but after using a headset and switching back to speakers, they no longer work
<Technobliterator> any fix?
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator: quite likely your sound manager got confused with device priorities; I had that a few times when mixing various usb/bluetooth devices
<Technobliterator> yeah, I think that's what happened
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator: I'd have extra KDE hints from my system, but what generally works is pavucontrol
 * Technobliterator sudo apt-get's it
<cpaelzer> it is good to check which output sink is currently assigned to which program and lets you control it
<Technobliterator> usb will be digital output  S/PDIF, right?
<ubuntu842> hi, i need help with installing ubuntu on aspire ES 11 laptop please
<cfhowlett> !install | ubuntu842
<ubottu> ubuntu842: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cpaelzer> no, it is quite often called something unbvious like "Defautl Stereo"
<cpaelzer> you might want to check "aplay -l" for a brief overview
<cpaelzer> or "pacmd list-sinks" for all you need (and more)
<ubuntu842> i have tried installing it in lots of ways. i tried ubuntu 14.10, ubuntu 15.04 and linux mint 17.2; if i install it in uefi mode, at boot it does not recognize the boot device. if i install it in legacy mode, it boots into a black screen
<Technobliterator> I can't find anything other than that one
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | ubuntu842
<ubottu> ubuntu842: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu842> yes i have changed that one already
<TJ-> ubuntu842: I seem to recall some reports of broken UEFI boot manager on the ES11
<Technobliterator> yeah, and testing through here doesn't work
<Technobliterator> I'm starting to think this problem isn't fixable
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator: could you put the "pacmd list-sinks" to pastebin?
<ubuntu842> i have also tried to use the boot repair
<ubuntu842> but that hasn't work
<ubuntu842> i have no internet connection with the laptop
<Technobliterator> cpaelzer, http://pastebin.com/Fhmb4u9A
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, your sound system doesn't even know about the device
<cpaelzer> so it has to be an issue a few levels below
<cpaelzer> like broken cable, ...
<cpaelzer> what do you see in dmesg when you unplug&plug the usb speakers?
<ubuntu842> when i install it in uefi mode, it says "no bootable device found". when i install in legacy, it finds the ubuntu, but even with nomodeset it boots into a black screen
<ubuntu842> or it goes to "loading initial ramdisk.." and gets stuck theer
<TJ-> ubuntu842: does the installer boot in UEFI mode?
<ubuntu842> yes, with nomodeset
<cfhowlett> ubuntu842, suggestion: lubuntu.  it's optimized for older/slower/low spec devices
<TJ-> ubuntu842: OK, so the installer starts, do you use the "Try Ubuntu" method of starting it?
<ubuntu842> i recently installed it on a very similar device with similar specs, it must have to do with the particular model and the bios that came with it. i also tried updating the bios in windows before installing linux, but that didn't change anything
<ubuntu842> no, because when i did that it asked me for login details for some reason, so i directly had to go to install
<TJ-> ubuntu842: if the installer asks that, the installer image is corrupt
<cfhowlett> ubuntu842, wait, what?  that's not normal ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> md5sum your .iso and your USB
<Technobliterator> cpaelzer, turned off: http://pastebin.com/Gx4Jq3dk turned on: http://pastebin.com/Grw7z5Ep
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, well the only thing changing there is a network link which surely aren't your speakers :-)
<cpaelzer> there should have been sometihng like "usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio"
<cpaelzer> but it is not even showing any USB activity
<Technobliterator> Oh, I just turned the speakers off at the back, I didn't unplug them
<Technobliterator> do you want me to completely unplug?
<cpaelzer> yeah I thought so, just to see what pops up
<cpaelzer> after replugging you could also have a look at lsusb -v and check if they show up
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, this is an example from my usb audio dev "Bus 002 Device 008: ID 08bb:2702 Texas Instruments Speakers" from the lsusb output
<cpaelzer> but I don't have much hope, your dmesg isn't wrapped and it didn't report anything related since boot
<cpaelzer> So I'd still assume HW issue like bad cable
<xStark> Guys, my keyboard is acting weird since I ave installed Ubuntu
<Technobliterator> unplugged: http://pastebin.com/1U5Q3yjU
<xStark> When my caps lock is on, it shows me small letters and when my caps lock is off, it shows me capital letters
<destan> batoonnbba
<xStark> can anyone help me with this
<Technobliterator> it's very possible that it's a hardware issue, but I think if it is, it's a very odd one
<TJ-> xStark: are there 2 keyboards connected?
<destan> slm
<destan> kmsin
<cfhowlett> destan, in English please ...
<destan> where are
<xStark> TJ-: Yup. One is the keyboard on the laptop and the other is a wireless one.
<destan> how are you
<cfhowlett> destan, this is ubuntu support.  ask your support question.
<TJ-> xStark: This happens when the keyboards get out of sync. on the 'other' keyboard press the CapsLock key
<cfhowlett> TJ-, so best to disable one KB or the other, I assume?
<TJ-> xStark: you may have to toggle the keys on either/both a few times to get the thing to behave correctly!
<TJ-> cfhowlett: Usually its a temporary issue caused by using both keyboards during startup
<xStark> TJ-: I randomly press caps lock on both keyboards? Do I have to do it one time, or just everytime I log in
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, it matches the former data - the kernel isn't seeing anything of the unplug - it should look like this (unplugging&plugging mine) ...
<Technobliterator> hm
<TJ-> xStark: find out if that process fixes the issue first
<xStark> TJ- Alright
<cfhowlett> TJ-, I just started using a wireless KB.  haven't experience that kind of conflict, but good advice to know.
<Technobliterator> so it simply can't pick up the device?
<xStark> Ok I toggled the keys
<xStark> so far so good
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, yes it doesn't realize anything is changing - see my example at http://pastebin.com/Die9F7Sz
<xStark> cfhowlett: I've used this logitech keyboard of mine in both windows 7 and 8.1 and 8. It's good actually. Even has a trackpad on the keyboard :P
<TJ-> xStark: when the PC boots do you make use of both keyboards up to log-in ?
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, obvious next steps would be, keep the speakers switched on - but exchange cables, use other USB Ports, avoid using USB-Hubs in between and so on
<Technobliterator> I'll see if any other USB ports work
<Technobliterator> but I might have to give up hope and use headphones
<xStark> TJ-: Well usually, when I boot, both keyboards are connected. I usually use just any one keyboard to log in
<xStark> Oh god, now it's displaying random spaces
 * cfhowlett wishes he could get his shiny, new wacom intuos tablet o work ...
<xStark> wacom intuos?
<xStark> I've never heard of it.
<TJ-> xStark: OK... this can sometimes happen through using both during the boot process, especially if you use say a built-in keyboard whilst the firmware (UEFI/BIOS) is in control
<cpaelzer> Technobliterator, I couldn't live without a range of speakers, headsets, full-amps on my computer so I encourage you to not giev up :-) Give me a ping if you find anything in further dmesg/lsusb about the speakers
<Technobliterator> yeah, I'd be lost without them too
<Technobliterator> lmao
<Technobliterator> thanks for help
<xStark> TJ-: You're saying I just use the normal keyboard till I login and then connect the wireless one?
<xStark> connect the wireless one later*
<TJ-> xStark: No, I'm just trying to get accurate information of what permutation of keyboard usage might be causing this, CapsLock state is a shared state across all input devices assigned to the same seat
<xStark> TJ-: Right.
<TJ-> xStark: I've seen this happen sometimes when the Shift key is used on the built-in keyboard! But if you're getting random characters (you said space) appearing that suggests a deeper input device issue
<TJ-> xStark: as it is a wireless external keyboard my first, very strong, recommendation is to check the battery charge level and either but in fresh batteries or recharge them fully
<xStark> TJ-: Yeah I have 2 problems. One, as you know caps lock. And the other problem being random spaces being displayed (This has happened just two times)
<xStark> TJ-: Alright. Usually I use the keyboard till the battery is dead in Windows and such a thing has never occured. But maybe you're right this time.
<TJ-> xStark: I've had it happen with Bluetooth keyboards occassionally, and BT mice setting off on their own :)
<xStark> Oh, I see
<xStark> I've also had this problem in Ubuntu on not being able to control screen brightness
<xStark> It seems it occurs only in some cases
<xStark> I had to create this intel configuration file and it was fine.
<TJ-> xStark: brightness often requires a 'platform' driver since each system seems to do it its own way. It may be you need to alter the default kernel setting to find the correct parameter
<xStark> Oh, I see
<xStark> Well I gotta agree, Ubuntu is way faster than windows :P
<TJ-> xStark: see the acpi_backlight kernel parameter at https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<xStark> Thanks. But like I said before, I fixed it xD
<xStark> TJ-: The keyboard problem with the caps lock still persists...
<xStark> I had to restart
<dratsab> xStark: maybe bios problem
<xStark> What?
<dratsab> xStark: most bios have caps lock settings
<xStark> oh, I see
<xStark> What do you think I should do
<dratsab> xStark: what is wrong with your caps lock
<xStark> well when caps lock is on, it gives me small letters, and when caps lock is off, it gives me big letters
<xStark> and yeah, I do use a wireless keyboard
<TJ-> xStark: this affects the output of both keyboards at the same time, or only one?
<ioria> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate (generate) X11 keyboard/mouse input events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20140805.1-2 (vivid), package size 39 kB, installed size 141 kB
<xStark> TJ-: Both keyboards
<TJ-> xStark: and Caps Lock is on at the initial greeter log-in?
<xStark> TJ-: Nope, it's switch off.
<xStark> switched*
<TJ-> xStark: So it comes on 'randomly' after you start typing on the wireless keyboard?
<xStark> TJ-: Yeah. I'll be typing something and randomly everything becomes capitals even though its showing that caps lock is on. And also I'll be having trouble navigating through applications.
<dratsab> xStark: try changing it on the wired keyboard. Look in bios for keyboard settings to.
<dratsab> xStark: sounds like dead batteries
<TJ-> xStark: does this happen when your fingers are whizzing all over the keyboard, or even when you type slow and methodically?
<xStark> TJ-: I type fast, I barely type slowly..so yeah..
<xStark> I'll try changing the batteries too
<xStark> Just a second brb
<TJ-> xStark: I'm wondering if you've one of those sensitive keyboard where the vibration/bounce actually causes the key to physically operate, or if you're somehow catching the CapsLock slightly. I'd try wedging a piece of card under the outside edge of the key to prevent accidental activation and then see if the problem continues. That'd rule that in/out
<moijk> I got a 500gb disk. I want to put windows and linux on it. Last time I set up dualboot was in a different decade. Any "within sector" requirement or anything else that would make a 40/60 or 50/50 split a bad idea? I have no idea how much windows wants this days.
<dratsab> TJ-: it also could be just a buggy application xStark
<xStark> What buggy application. I just got Ubuntu yesterday, dratsab.
<xStark> Changed my batteries by the way.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | moijk
<ubottu> moijk: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<dratsab> xStark: is it persistent in all applications or just one of them.
<lotuspsychje> moijk: or make your life easy, and install ubuntu single and windows from virtualbox after
<xStark> moijik: Well if you ask me, Windows needs more space than Ubuntu. Like you said, God alone knows how big Windows' updates etc are...
<xStark> dratsab: In all applications.
<xStark> moijik: I have a 1TB hard drive. I've let like 700GB for Windows and some 200GB for Ubuntu.
<dratsab> xStark: is it Bluetooth or rf keyboard. And how far away are you using it.
<TJ-> xStark: I'm wondering if you need a bt-coexist option enabling on the Wifi side
<dratsab> TJ-: what
<xStark> moijik: It also depends on your usage. Me, I've used Windows on the same computer without formatting it and I've barely used 50GB files xD
<xStark> dratsab: Bluetooth
<xStark> TJ-: I have no idea what that is..
<TJ-> xStark: which wifi device is it? "lspci -nn" - show me the line for the Wifi device
<xStark> dratsab: My wireless keyboard is literally next to it
<xStark> TJ-: Just a second
<xStark> TJ-: I just ran than in the Terminal, literally something 1 page big showed up.
<TJ-> xStark: Bluetooth operates in the same frequency band as 802.11bgn (2.4GHz) but uses a different form of spread-spectrum algorithm. Wifi and BT will interfere with each other. Some Wifi chipsets have a bot-coexist' option that can reduce interference (since Wifi signals are much more powerful than Bluetooth)
<TJ-> s/bot-coexist/bt-coexist/
<xStark> TJ-: No file/directory s/bot-coexist/bt-coexist
<TJ-> xStark: no, it isn't a file or directory, it is an option for some wifi kernel modules
<DexterF> hi
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: welcome
<TJ-> xStark: this is why I need to know which Wifi device the PC has
<DexterF> how "vanilla" is the Snappy Ubuntu 4.2 kernel?
<LibertyWeNeed> Hi, What do I need to install specifically to follow this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSiIHe2uZ2w
<xStark> TJ-: If you're wondering, the wifi router is just above me. I'm using ethernet atm. This keyboard as never done this before.
<LibertyWeNeed> the website looks different to when the video was recorder
<lotuspsychje> DexterF: maybe a question for the #snappy channel?
<DexterF> 4.2 has spanking new code for a certain DVB receiver I'd like to run on a Pi2, but will it be just like vanilla?
<LibertyWeNeed> recorded
<DexterF> lotuspsychje: ouh :)
<xStark> TJ-: I did run lspci -nn Do you wanna see the output? It's huge
<LibertyWeNeed> I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 15.04
<brandon> my cock is hard
<moijk> xStark: I'll try with 200gb for windows and 300gb for linux. Not sure if I need that much for windows, but just to be on the safe side.
<TJ-> xStark: just give me the line for the Wifi device (802.11 ABGN) if you can see it
<Guest9825> LibertyWeNeed_Click (Cock As Integer)
<xStark> moijk: Well it's your call
<xStark> TJ-: Alright
<TJ-> xStark: otherwise pastebin the output of the command: "pastebinit <( lspci -nn )"
<Guest9825> xStark cum all over me
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Guest9825
<ubottu> Guest9825: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<TJ-> !ops | Guest9825 obsene comments
<ubottu> Guest9825 obsene comments: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest9825> fuck
<TJ-> lotuspsychje is hot off the mark today :)
<Guest9825> TJ- : blow me
<Guest9825> klep swallow my cum
<Pici> services lag, sorry all
<lotuspsychje> Pici: np
<moijk> Well, can't have a day without a bit of tourettes.
<klep> da fuq
<xStark> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631593/
<TJ-> xStark: so "0d:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)"
<xStark> TJ-: I suppose so.
<TJ-> xStark: do "lspci -nnk -s 0d:00.0" and tell me which kernel driver is in use?
<xStark> Alright
<xStark> TJ-: 0d:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<xStark> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:1483]
<xStark> 	Kernel driver in use: wl
<TJ-> xStark: do "pastebinit <( modinfo wl )"
<xStark> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12631617/
<TJ-> xStark: shame; no co-exist mode. If that were the issue, you can't do anything about by changing a wifi setting
<xStark> TJ-: I see. I've changed the batteries with fresh ones. So far so good. Let's see what happens.
<Eat-Marmitte> Hello Guys
<Eat-Marmitte> Which is the Irc command to know about a user the other nicknames that this user has used ?
<xStark> I don't know that
<TJ-> xStark: the only way I can think to test the hypothesis of interference is to temporarily disable the Wifi radio using "rfkill", use the wired Ethernet for a while, and see if the keyboard still mis-behaves. If it does with the WiFi radio not operating, the issue is unlikely to be coexistence - unless the Wireless AP/router is VERY close too
<telboon> anyone runs docky with lower niceness? I feel that standard niceness isn't snappy enough
<xStark> TJ-: I'm using ethernet ever since I've installed Linux yesterday... I told you that before.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TJ-> xStark: sorry, I must have missed that! So if the behaviour continues, you could safely disable the wifi radio
<xStark> Eat-Marmitte: You can get to know the list of nicknames registered under your nickname by using "/ns glist"
<xStark> I don't think you can check it for others..
<xStark> TJ-: Nah, it's not a problem... The solution will prevail when the time is right ;)
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> telboon: docky doesnt perform well?
<telboon> lotuspsychje on high load, it isn't as snappy as i would like it to be
<telboon> when cpu goes >50% it's not as smooth
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | telboon install this mate
<ubottu> telboon install this mate: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (vivid), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<telboon> when i renice it, the priority stays the same though
<lotuspsychje> telboon: maybe a system cleanup would be also nice
<lubarch> is it good to disable xset -dpms i don't want screen blanking i tried xset s off but it wasn't worked
<telboon> lotuspsychje hmm. let me take a look
<telboon> lotuspsychje it works perfect on low load though
<lotuspsychje> telboon: whats your garfix card like? + driver?
<lotuspsychje> grafix
<telboon> intel internal graphics. lol
<lotuspsychje> telboon: ubuntu version?
<telboon> lotuspsychje hmm. how do i check? probably ubuntu. i didn't install new drivers
<lotuspsychje> telboon: lsb_release -a
<xStark> telboon: Just go to "About this computer"
<telboon> no LSB modules are available
<xStark> telboon: Select the About This Computer under the menu where you switch off your PC
<k1l> telboon: lsb_release -d
<telboon> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<telboon> About computer writes: Intel® Ironlake Mobile
<xStark> Latest LTS version
<lotuspsychje> telboon: try the preload and reboot please, see if overal load on docky performs better
<telboon> alright. thanks lotuspsychje and xStark!
<xStark> No problem
<k1l> xStark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal  or use the search on that help wiki page
<xStark> ty
<spoonman_> good morning, all
<xStark> Morning
<spoonman_> is there an ubuntu offtopic channel?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | spoonman_
<ubottu> spoonman_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spoonman_> thank you!
<killall> Hello im trying to put nagios 4.1.1 and ndo 2
<killall> [1443706581] ndomod: Successfully reconnected to data sink!  0 items lost, 878 queued items to flush.
<killall> [1443706581] ndomod: Error writing to data sink!  Some output may get lost.  711 queued items to flush.
<killall> i only get this and nothing on ndo2 ddebug
<blacklord> yop
<blacklord> quelqu'un ?
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mustmodify_> so I ran `sudo memtester 1G 200` ... is that a large enough attempt size to assume it tested all of my 24G of RAM?
<lotuspsychje> killall: maybe the #nagios channel can help?
<killall> ok thks
<Krispy> say does anyone know of a free vpn/proxie for ubuntu?
<zalehack> salut
<xStark> TJ-: Well it seems that if I use my wireless keyboard to log onto Ubuntu, the problem persists. But if I log into Ubuntu using normal keyboard and then connect wireless keyboard and use it, it's fine.
<sourav> hi
<lotuspsychje> sourav: welcome
<sourav> any body can guide me about mysql
<sourav> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | sourav
<ubottu> sourav: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Pici> sourav: what about it?
<tykayn> yup
<sonderless> hello everyone
<alazare619> on a ubuntu mini install for some reason im now getting on any apt-get install
<alazare619> errors were encountered while processing : systemd
<sourav> I want to take all data from a server database
<alazare619> prior to that policykit1 always has errors during the update/upgrade
<lotuspsychje> sonderless: welcome
<sonderless> hi all, i'm having an issue with the window picker (scale option in compiz) can anyone help?
<sonderless> hi zzarr
<sonderless> hi yeticry
<bazhang> sonderless, dont greet everyone like that
<alazare619> it appears https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1447654 bug is back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447654 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Vivid) "installing policykit-1 hangs under systemd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<xStark> Ubuntu ftw
<sonderless> is there anyone that could help me with a compiz issue, i've exhausted looking through forums...?
<tykayn> maybe
<lotuspsychje> sonderless: maybe the #compiz guys might know?
<sonderless> thanks lotuspsychje
<blah-> hello
<sonderless> #compiz doesn't seem to be that active, i'll pose my question here
<rrr> how to display unicode in terminal and browser?
<sonderless> i'm having an issue that whenever I use a hot corner or key combo to view all the windows in my workspace, it just logs me out... does any one know how to fix this?  i've searched forums for about 2 hours
<sonderless> running ubuntu 14.04
<lotuspsychje> sonderless: check your syslog or dmesg for errors, maybe compiz crash?
<rrr> which package is for unicode display and input?
<tykayn> rrr : you don't see choices in edit > profil setting ?
<sonderless> thanks lotus
<tykayn> rrr : my bad, it is in the Terminal menu > caracter encoding
<sonderless> i am still novice at linux, that's mostly just jibberish to me... but it seems like a common issue on the forums...
<gioans> #ubuntu-vn
<tykayn> compiz is a hazardous thing
<austin__> abiel
<sonderless> i only want compiz for the window selector (like mac has) other than that I don't need any other features
<sonderless> is there another way to accomplish a window selector without using compiz?
<lotuspsychje> sonderless: try a tail -f /var/log/dmesg from terminal for realtime debugging, then try your compiz thing
<sourav> please help me
<tykayn> for a window selector you can alt tab
<austin__> hi all...i launch a chroot via sudo and would like to install a package for a different user in the chroot. is this possible?
<qrtn> sonderless: alt-tab? -_-
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | austin__
<ubottu> austin__: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sonderless> i know alt tab, i just love being able to see all my windows and pick the one i want
<sourav> should I use mysqldump
<loa> what is right way to load modules under ubuntu? for example i need "xpad"
<loa> what i need to do?
<tykayn> personnally I would love to have a shortcut like in windows to enable a projector / other screen
<tykayn> with the windows button + p
<austin__> ok thanks
<tykayn> sourav : yup, it is a good soft
<tykayn> loa : !apt-get
<tykayn> damn, I don't know how to use the help bot here
<ioria> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in vivid
<tykayn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hello mate :p
<houcheng> hi
<ioria> lotuspsychje, helllllllllllo  !
<loa> tykayn, what?
<loa> i need load module with modprobe and i am asking what is right way to do this.
<loa> for what i need apt-get ?
<loa>  /etc/modules is right place?
<x4w3> loa modinfo module will tell u information about installation
<tykayn> oh, then I don't know what you are reffering to
<mike252> Does 14.04 support /usr on a separate partition than /etc?
<Pici> mike252: all Ubuntu releases do, partition to heart's content.
<mike252> thx
<T3DDY> Can someone help me with Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro, i can't connect to any wireless internet and my Ethernet adapter isn't working ether?
<xStark> Is it working in Mac?
<T3DDY> Yeah
<T3DDY> Do I need some driver or something for Ubuntu to use it
<lotuspsychje> T3DDY: ubuntu version?
<T3DDY> 14.10
<xStark> Well I use Ubuntu with Windows, no drivers required..
<ivali> Ubuntu with Windows?
<xStark> Yeah, I dual boot...
<lotuspsychje> !eol | T3DDY
<ubottu> T3DDY: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jamaxiboy> where can i download camcri server ??
<T3DDY> I can't update/upgrade on it because it's not connected to the Internet
<xStark> T3DDY: Well we suggest you update your Ubuntu version to the 14.04.3 LTS.
<T3DDY> Would that solve my problem? Or is it just a guess?
<xStark> T3DDY: Well from my side, it's just a guess.
<lotuspsychje> T3DDY: eol versions are not reccomended to use
<xStark> I agree with lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> T3DDY: install a version from topic please
<T3DDY> So 14.04 is the version I need?
<lotuspsychje> T3DDY: for stable you can choose LTS yes
<xStark> 14.04 is recommended for most users.
<T3DDY> Okay, I'll install that and ill get back to you
<xStark> It has long time support and is stable
<artur> хай здесь есть кто?
<baizon> !ru | artur
<ubottu> artur: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<davidleon> I upgraded ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10. but the ibus IME doesn't work. all cjk IME doesn't show any input window. I can only type english
<davidleon> Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> davidleon: #ubuntu+1 for wily issues please
<davidleon> fcitx is buggy and sometimes cause unity mouse click freeze
<davidleon> i have to restart x to avoid the problem
<lotuspsychje> !wily | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> 4555/36
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 davidleon
<davidleon> i experience samething in 15.04 too
<mrsu> hello
<om> Hello
<mrsu> how can i change the Resolution of my display?
<mrsu> i am use the visual box install the ubt.
<cfhowlett> mrsu, install guest additions to Vbox
<mauro_> ci siete
<davidleon> any recommended desktop?
<davidleon> i find unity has many problems with IMEs
<Gachr> IMEs?
<davidleon> i think kubuntu might have fewer issues
<lotuspsychje> !lts | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<cfhowlett> !flavors | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<davidleon> I installed ubuntu willy
<davidleon> how may i switch to kde?
<cfhowlett> davidleon, then you should be in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<cfhowlett> sorry
<cfhowlett> davidleon, easy to do: sudo apt install kde-plasma-desktop lxde xfce4 will grab those three.  you could also try gnome, though I don't know the CLI.  logout/choose DE/login
<acetakwas> Often times, when my computer resumes from pm-hibernate, it lags. What can I do?
<davidleon> cfhowlett: cool
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: check your logs, see whats wrong
<davidleon> cfhowlett: but i think ubuntu software center should show them\
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje: which logs?
<davidleon> that might due to my change to the sed vivid willy change?
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: dmesg, syslog
<cfhowlett> davidleon, mucking about in your sources.list will lead to heartache.  just sayin' ...
<davidleon> cfhowlett: i wanted to upgrade to willy as there's kernel update
<auronandace> davidleon: synaptic is still in the repo if you want a decent graphical package manager
<davidleon> cfhowlett: exactly expected sudo apt install kde-plasma-desktop
<davidleon> E: Unable to locate package kde-plasma-desktop
<acetakwas> lotuspsychje: "scary log". What do I look out for there?
<cfhowlett> !info kde-plasma wiley
<ubottu> 'wiley' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<davidleon> auronandace: oh
<cfhowlett> !info kde-plasma wily
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma does not exist in wily
<cfhowlett> !info kde-plasma-desktop wily
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma-desktop does not exist in wily
<lotuspsychje> acetakwas: any relevant error near the time of your hibernation
<acetakwas> x
<acetakwas> okay
<cfhowlett> davidleon, I'm on trusty ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12632146/
<cfhowlett> but there might be a name change on vivid/wily
<auronandace> !info plasma-desktop wily | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.1-0ubuntu2 (wily), package size 1620 kB, installed size 7963 kB
<cfhowlett> auronandace, good one.  hey, do you have an install command for the gnome DE?  Not seeing it at gnome.org or ubuntu wikis ...
<davidleon> oh gnome is still alive?
<auronandace> !info gnome-shell | cfhowlett
<davidleon> unity obviously has a better design
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-gnome        very much alive and now an official distro
<davidleon> the only shortcoming is it doesn't work well with IMEs
<davidleon> unity also has a superior design compared with windows
<cfhowlett> thank you auronandace
<davidleon> better use of the limited desktop space
<auronandace> cfhowlett: no worries, ubottu should pounce any time now
<davidleon> does any one know why sometimes the software download process stuck there for a long period
<davidleon> my internet connection is very fast
<auronandace> davidleon: you really ought to ask in #ubuntu+1 since you are using wily
<davidleon> auronandace: it also happens in 15.04
<Anthaas> I cannot for the life of me remember the name of the program that lets you run commands over an ssh connection longer than the life of the connection, can someone help remind me?
<auronandace> Anthaas: you thinking of a screen/tmux session?
<Anthaas> screen!
<Anthaas> Thanks auronandace
<auronandace> Anthaas: no worries
<mike252> Anthaas: mosh ?
<Anthaas> mike252: Nah, it was screen, thanks anyway
<lotuspsychje> davidleon: did you add ppa's?
<davidleon> lotuspsychje: yah
<davidleon> added few
<lotuspsychje> davidleon: that might get you in trouble with updates
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | davidleon
<ubottu> davidleon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<auronandace> out of curiosity has anyone been able to get wallch working in i3wm?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: the #i3 guys might know perhaps?
<frenda> I want to download http://tour.ubuntu.com as an offline site, any idea? I saved it, but it does not work as an offline site
<xStark> Why do you want that site as an offline site
<lotuspsychje> frenda: you could ask the ##firefox guys howto save sites offline
<mohamed> I would like to send a file using ftp to a server
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: good point, pity their channel isn't on freenode, their website does state which desktop environments they currently support and i3wm isn't one of them but curious to see if someone has got it to work
<Pici> 5/36
<frenda> xStark: I want to have a presentation where that internet is not available!
<xStark> frenda: If you wanna try Ubuntu without installing it on your PC, just download the Ubuntu .iso file and install it onto a USB flash drive or burn it onto a disk. Then boot your PC from the disk/flash drive.
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i3 and i3wm is something different?
<frenda> xStark: I knew
<Guest9980> I did this command: curl -T /home/mhm/empty.txt  ftp://<ip address>/data --user <username>:<password>
<Guest9980> I have this error
<xStark> That's the best way to do it, honestly
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: sorry, i call it i3wm not to confuse it with the i3 processor
<Guest9980> curl: (25) Failed FTP upload: 553
<Guest9980> I have this error: curl: (25) Failed FTP upload: 553
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: #i3 channel exists on freenode as the wm
<xStark> It failed to transfer files via FTP protocol
<xStark> I have no idea
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: oh, that must be an unofficial channel then, i had to connect to another server for the official one
<Guest9980> But I can do the job using filezilla
<Guest9980> I would like to send files using ftp command line. How I could do  this.
<lotuspsychje> !ftp | Guest9980
<ubottu> Guest9980: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Guest9980> I should send files to a directory in the remote server using FTP command line. I will create a script to do the job weakly.
<Guest9980> I did this command: curl -T /home/mhm/empty.txt  ftp://<ip address>/data --user <username>:<password>
<Guest9980> I have this error: curl: (25) Failed FTP upload: 553
<Guest9980> I did some configuration in ~/.netrc file
<Guest9980> I can do the job using ftp prompt, and filezilla, but I can't do it with one line command line
<lotuspsychje> Guest9980: maybe the ##networking guys can solve your issue
<Guest9980> I have no connection to them.
<Pici> Its likely more of a question about how curl works, its not a simple tool
<Guest9980> I mean I can't reach them right now
<Guest9980> Ok let's say I need to execute it like this: echo put my-local-file.txt | ftp ftp.example.com
<Guest9980> But I need to send to a directory called data?
<Guest9980> lotuspsychje, How I should write it
<lotuspsychje> Guest9980: /join ##networking
<Guest9980> lotuspsychje, got it
<creed> Hi after an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 my audio does not work anymore. apt-get says alsa is on the latest version and a reload did not help, too :( Does anyone know how I can debug the issue?
<NetworkingPro> Hey everyone
<ornish> hey
<NetworkingPro> Anyone know a good hyperterm like app for Linux?
<Pici> NetworkingPro: for connecting to hardware devices? serial? etc?
<NetworkingPro> Pici: yessir
<NetworkingPro> Serial monitor
<FluffyKat> hello! - quick question. I'm currently on the mic speaking to someone abroad. How can I play music so they can hear the song? I'm using a USB mic.
<ioria> !info setserial
<ubottu> setserial (source: setserial): controls configuration of serial ports. In component main, is extra. Version 2.17-48ubuntu0.1 (vivid), package size 37 kB, installed size 153 kB
<ioria> !info minicom
<ubottu> minicom (source: minicom): friendly menu driven serial communication program. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (vivid), package size 220 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<Pici> iirc, minicom is the most hyperterminal-like
<FluffyKat> anyone?
<toughbook> Hi
<toughbook> Is anyone here who can help me with an ubuntu issue i'm having?
<bazhang> ask first toughbook
<toughbook> OK, I have a toughbook f8 and f9, and the colors and brightness look completely different with the exact same 14.04lts installed
<toughbook> the f9 looks weird
<toughbook> Is there a way to fix it?
<toughbook> the f8 looks regular like a windows
<NetworkingPro> Pici: hx
<NetworkingPro> thx
<toughbook> Does anyone have any insight?
<toughbook> is this not the best place to chat with ubuntu experts?
<toughbook> does anyone talk here?
<k1l> toughbook: well. you have 2 different devices, so its not a surpise it does look different. if you think its a bug/issue describe it more/better or show a picture
<pbx> toughbook, ask your question with full context
<toughbook> how can I show a picture on here?
<pbx> toughbook, use an image share like imgur.com
<k1l> toughbook: use imgur.com
<toughbook> oh ok, i remember imgbay has something like that
<toughbook> ill get pics of both
<pbx> toughbook, also, give context like: were the colors identical when the machines were running windows?  what does "weird" mean?  persists across reboots?
<toughbook> well I never really ran windows on these 2, but I have a third which is an f8 (lol) which runs xp
<toughbook> brb ill get pics
<toughbook> if yo think you can help
<pbx> toughbook, if you don't know whether the colors were identical before you are missing a key piece of info
<toughbook> well the computer in question I got recently on ebay and when I booted into windows7 the one time before installing ubuntu it looked normal to me
<toughbook> I suppose I could install xp on it and see if its os or hardware
<pbx> toughbook, if you boot from a livecd or other installer does it still look wrong?
<toughbook> but I doubt its hardware
<pbx> toughbook, yeah i would definitely rule out hardware first
<toughbook> see but windows 7 looked normal
<toughbook> I dont think its hardware
<pbx> toughbook, "don't think so" is not hard data. the other thing to do since they are different models is to do some googling and see if there are any known video hw issues on the problematic one
<toughbook> ive done lots of browsing
<toughbook> I wouldnt be here if I hadnt
<k1l> what is the issue?
<pbx> toughbook, we have no idea what you know or have invesitgated if you don't tell us
<toughbook> colors are all off for ubuntu install
<asklepian> so, what I select natural scrolling in the settings
<asklepian> it works fine for my trackpad
<asklepian> but it doesn't work at all for my mouse
<asklepian> how do I get it to work for my mouse?
<asklepian> I hate scrolling unnaturally
<asklepian> also, how do I configure openvpn to connect automatically?
<asklepian> and how can I configure ufw to only connect through openvpn?
<zotherstupidguy> is there a way i can record terminal sessions via a script?
<asklepian> doesn't terminal already do that?
<asklepian> your history file?
<zotherstupidguy> asklepian i mean in a video format to watch as a movie
<asklepian> oh
<asklepian> that'd be a screen recorder then
<zotherstupidguy> asklepian i am looking for a way to do it via a script, as to run in a server
<zotherstupidguy> i am looking for a simple easy to hack with terminal video recorder tool
<asklepian> yeah, I don't know anything about that then
<zotherstupidguy> asklepian thanks
<zotherstupidguy> anybody??
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.5-1 (vivid), package size 733 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<zotherstupidguy> bazhang shall check it out, hope it is small and lightweight
<Leahman> hello
<Leahman> is someone here?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu question Leahman
<asklepian> Leahman, no, no one is here
<Leahman> lol nice
<Leahman> i was scared :D
<Leahman> i thought i was alone in this big irc chat :')
<zotherstupidguy> Leahman welcome to the real world :D
<Leahman> tytyty
<Leahman> i've one question
<asklepian> Leahman, wait wait wait
<Leahman> how can i connect to an specific server?
<asklepian> Leahman, first, how many questions do you have?
<bazhang> asklepian, thats not helpful at all
<asklepian> sorry
<Leahman> i think they are like 1000
<asklepian> I'll go sit in the corner now
<k1l> Leahman: irc server?
<Leahman> ill try to make them 999 so it gets quicker
<Leahman> yeah
<cfhowlett> !details | Leahman,
<ubottu> Leahman,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bazhang> asklepian, keep the nonsense out of here
<Leahman> i have the ip address of the server and the port
<asklepian> bazhang, well no one's answered my questions yet so I was getting bored...sorry
<Leahman> i'm new in this ubuntu irc chat
<k1l> Leahman: depends on the irc client. but most should work with "/connect server port"
<Leahman> ok
<Leahman> let me try, thanks
<zotherstupidguy> Leahaman what was your q?
<Leahman> how to join a irc server
<hedenclod> hello, I have a simple question
<cfhowlett> !ask | hedenclod
<ubottu> hedenclod: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Leahman> why am i getting this Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator?
<zotherstupidguy> cfhowlett thanks
<Leahman> when i type connect server port
<cfhowlett> Leahman, you're trying to use an OP command and you're not the op.
<hedenclod> when updating ubuntu using the software manager do bew programs get installed, or just the current programs get updated
<hedenclod> sorry, didnt know about the rule
<hedenclod> *new
<cfhowlett> hedenclod, update refreshes the library list.  upgrade renews installed programs.  dist-upgrade upgrades to newest programs available.  see man pages for more info
<hedenclod> alright
<asklepian> how do I get natural scrolling to work for my mouse?
<hedenclod> Also, does ubuntu 15.04 have ssd-support by default?
<hedenclod> after installing
<k1l> Leahman: sorry its "/server server "
<Leahman> ok, let me try again :)
<cfhowlett> hedenclod, 15.04 does support ssd
<hedenclod> out of the box?
<cfhowlett> yes
<k1l> hedenclod: since 14.04 at least, yes
<chefpv> hello
<zotherstupidguy> how to open an image file from console in ubuntu
<hedenclod> alright thanks
<hedenclod> have a good one
<chefpv> how is everyone today?
<zotherstupidguy> chefpv great :) :)
<cfhowlett> zotherstupidguy, image = picture or .iso?
<chefpv> good zotherstupidguy
<zotherstupidguy> cfhowlett photo
<chefpv> i am new to the ubuntu platform im an ex windows user
<cfhowlett> zotherstupidguy, usually photoapp imagename
<zotherstupidguy> byzanz seems to be a good hackable video recorder btw
<zotherstupidguy> whats the photoapp in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> zotherstupidguy, shotwell?
<chefpv> anyone feel like helping the new guy?
<cfhowlett> !ask | chefpv
<ubottu> chefpv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> chefpv: just ask
<chefpv> ok
<asklepian> how do I get natural scrolling to work for my mouse?
<seosepa> anyone else having problems since this weeks updates with Ubuntu 15.04 & Lenovo X1 Carbon g3?
<cfhowlett> seosepa, "anyone else ..." type questions are a waste of time.  state YOUR issue and YOUR details
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<cfhowlett> sadly, that one was removed MonkeyDust
<Arfed> I've installed Ubuntu onto an SD card, but it won't boot (I previously put the installer on that SD, and it booted before - but this time it's an actual install onto the SD). What might be preventing this booting?
<MonkeyDust> factoid no longer exists
<seosepa> im not sure what the issue is, thats why im asking
<MonkeyDust> seosepa  what brings you here
<cfhowlett> !details | seosepa
<ubottu> seosepa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chefpv> im not sure if ubuntu is running my pc drivers properly. i do not have a split system it is strictly the current lts edition. when i pull up chromium it kicks my fan into overdrive and never slows down. videos are sometimes choppy . it works fine for vlc most of the time. im using an old dell 4700 that i found  it has a p4 and designed for xp. xp having no support now led me to ubuntu. can someone tell me what i need to do to fix it?
<a1exus> hi there
<chefpv> hello alexus
<cfhowlett> chefpv, latest ubuntu can be pretty demanding on old equipment.  lubuntu is optimized for older/slower/lower spec hardware.
<a1exus> how are you chefpv?
<chefpv> i am well alexus
<boriseto> So, I'm planning of buying a new laptop which would probably be with 2 graphic cards. Just a question, can somebody that has some recent experience with it tell me where things stand? Last time I've checked, I would have to logout just to switch a graphic card or something. Is there any progress on that matter?
<chefpv> cfhowlett so it going to be a similar look and feel as ubuntu? i kind of like the layout and feel
<asklepian> how do I configure ubuntu to connec to my openvpn connection automatically?
<cfhowlett> boriseto, best gpu support: intel, then nvidia.  AMD is finally coming around
<asklepian> and how do I get natural scrolling to work for my mouse?
<cfhowlett> chefpv, see for yourself.  open a terminal and run the following comand:
<MonkeyDust> asklepian  natural scrolling?
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install lxde            then logout/choose lubuntu session/ login.  If you like with what you see, you can download/install lubuntu
<boriseto> cfhowlett, so your advice would be to go for the Intel/nVidia combo?
<asklepian> MonkeyDust, yeah I have that selected but it only works for my trackpad and not for my mouse...
<chefpv> ok i will try that and report back... will flash be hard to get it took me a few days to pepperflash my chromium
<cfhowlett> boriseto, "works for me" ... I find switching between cards quite easy with nvidia prime
<dreamerr> Does having ubuntu GUI enabled while having an active server REALLY make a difference in performance?
<cfhowlett> dreamerr, depends on your hardware specs
<pius> waasap
<dreamerr> cfhowlett: My apologies for not providing that information.
<cfhowlett> dreamerr, no worries.
<chefpv> ubuntu>windows imo :)
<boriseto> cfhowlett, yes, but the question is was it like before? Do you have to logout to change the GPU?
<asklepian> how do I configure ubuntu to connect to my openvpn connection automatically?
<cfhowlett> boriseto, yes, you select the preferred gpu, logout/login.
<boriseto> cfhowlett, okay, thanks. :)
<cfhowlett> boriseto, happy2help!
<chefpv> cfhowlett thank you for your advice and quick response
 * cfhowlett blushes 
<cfhowlett> chefpv, happy2help! you as well
<dreamerr> cfhowlett: AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual Core 4600+ x2 // 2.0 GiB RAM // 320 GB HDD.
<chefpv> i would cook you dinner if you were near me lol
<cfhowlett> beijing ...
<Drunkwizard> dreamerr: I don't there will be
<chefpv> ok it finished up the install so what should i do now log out or restart?
<dreamerr> Drunkwizard: I appreciate your input. Thank you.
<cfhowlett> chefpv, logout, click on the ubuntu gear icon, select "lubuntu/lxde session" and login
<chefpv> ok ty
<Drunkwizard> dreamre: What DE are you using?
<dreamerr> Drunkwizard: I'm FRESH to Linux coming from Windows. I hear great things about Linux...that being said what is DE? Distro?
<cfhowlett> desktop environment i.e. look and feel
<brother_> hi all
<dreamerr> currently using ubuntu 14.04 TLS, unity desktop?
<brother_> somebody can help with command line, to remove some text from a text file please?
<blib> my ifconfig is showing veth524dba1 - what is that?
<tonyyarusso> dreamerr: Linux has several different options for the suite of applications that make up the GUI, eg window manager, file browser, tasbars, and so on.  The collection of ones that are meant to work together is what we call a desktop environment.  Common ones include Gnome, KDE, XFCE, and LXDE, and then to complicate matters further, Unity is part-Gnome, part other stuff.
<BluesKaj> brother_:  use a text editor as root and edit the file, then save it
<Drunkwizard> dreamrr:  Desktop environment(full fledged desktop suits and software, takes space and quite heavy on harddisk -- full suit of software including a windows manger. Windows Manager (low on ram, takes.less space)-- bare bones window management software.
<tonyyarusso> brother_: nano is usually the easiest cli editor for beginners to understand.
<brother_> BluesKa thanks, but I mean, automatically, i need some text to be removed, up to the first time a word appears
<dreamerr> tonyyarusso: That just clears things up for me, thank you.
<dreamerr> Drunkwizard: That's what I figured...I'll look into learning to set things up on the CLI and disabling GUI. I appreciate your feedback!
<asklepian> how do I configure ubuntu to connect to my openvpn connection automatically?
<Drunkwizard> Glad to help, dreamerr.
<blib> anyone can help me fix ubuntu's networking on my desktop please?
<asklepian> also, how do I configure ubuntu to connect to my openvpn connection automatically?
<chefpv> so cfhowlett theres a graphic at the bottom im assuming is the cpu load it is running hard
<Leahman> thank you guys for the help
<asklepian> so, I update my system with "sudo rm -rf /" correct?
<cfhowlett> asklepian, are your TRYING to get banned??
<cfhowlett> !danger | asklepian
<ubottu> asklepian: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<cfhowlett> asklepian, or perhaps you think that's funny.  it's not.
<blib> anyone can help me with a networking issue? My machines' dns is working (dig xyz.com) - I can ssh into it. But I can't ssh from inside to outside?
<dreamerr> Not cool, especially coming from a noob like me. Luckily I know rm is remove lol
<johnfg> hi guys
<pnwise> Does anyone know how find input language variants?
<johnfg> I just installed server 14.04.3 on a vm.
<johnfg> Somehow, I did something with the root password and can't login as root, or do a su - to root.
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: you use sudo
<cfhowlett> !root | johnfg
<ubottu> johnfg: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: your first user can use sudo to get admin access when needed
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: there is no root paswd, so when you attempt to authenticate, you will fail
<k1l> johnfg: ubuntu got no activated root account. we have sudo.
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: you can use:   sudo su -     and you will become root.
<johnfg> ActionParsnip: I'll give that a try, thanks.
<k1l> better use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: use your user's password to authemticate.
<ActionParsnip> johnfg: but usually, you will just use sudo command to get admin access as needed.
<johnfg> Right, I become root, then run visudo, but couldn't get there.
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  try sudo visudo ... careful, know what you're doing
<johnfg> MonkeyDust: I always do the visudo on any distro I'm working with.  But thanks for the warning.
<johnfg> Over in openldap, someone mentioned that they run ubuntu server (now installed), with linux mint as the desktop.
<johnfg> How would I accomplish having linux mint as my desktop?
<cfhowlett> !mint | johnfg, a
<ubottu> johnfg, a: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> johnfg  mint is not supported here
<johnfg> Okay, np, but I'm looking forward to using ubuntu as my server.
<cfhowlett> johnfg, #ubuntu-server is available
<rzt_> hay
<xStark> Alright I gotta leave for the day
<xStark> It's 11 PM
<xStark> Peace
<Kirito> Can you add Python (or other executable scripts) to /etc/update-motd.d, or do they have to be bash scripts?
<kirkland> Kirito: anything executable works
<Kirito> Awesome, thanks
<hhhh> yo, has anyone overclocked their monitor here?
<cfhowlett> hhhh, ##hardware.   not an ubuntu issue
<HackerII> youll just make the horizontral circuit run out of sync
<HackerII> and make the power supply run hot
<hhhh> oh, I see.  Well, I have another issue possibly better for #ubuntu then.
<hhhh> Is there a way to get gpu PhysX support on linux?
<Kirito> I believe the proprietary Nvidia drivers for Linux offer support for PhysX
<Kirito> Not sure about nouveau
<hhhh> I uninstalled nouveau already, have NVIDIA X Server Settings Gui before me
<hhhh> But in borderlands 2 the PhysX option remains greyed out
<hhhh> Do I need some other software?
<Kirito> I'm not sure, are you running a native version of Borderlands for Linux, or running it via Wine?
<hhhh> Native
<hhhh> GTX 970, if that helps.  I'm sure PhysX ought to be working.
<Kirito> "Borderlands 2 uses an older version of PhysX that does not support hardware acceleration on Mac/Linux so we will not be adding it to the game." from a quick Google
<Kirito> https://steamcommunity.com/app/49520/discussions/0/616189742746749885/
<hhhh> Welp, that sucks.  Damn.
<ledtc> Hey guys, LetsScreen is working really bad for me, is any allternatives ?
<ledtc> Also, do you guys know if theres any project working on putting widgets on the lock screen ? So that i can keep an eye on diffrent things like  NewEmail,GitUpdate,Stocks,Calender etc
<fengji71_> hello all. does anyone have any experience using wget to download a large number of jpegs from a website?
<akik>  fengji71_: sure, yes
<goddard> how can i disable two finger right click?
<fengji71_> akik: So, I am trying to download the images from the following website. http://docnum.u-strasbg.fr/cdm/ref/collection/coll7/id/6132
<hopelessubuntuno> pls can someone help me get my laptop connected to my home wifi. i am connected successfully on a chromebook and android phone. ubuntu laptop says dns look-up failed
<ioria> ledtc, if you use kde ,,,,  https://www.maketecheasier.com/customize-kde-lock-screen/
<ledtc> hopelessubuntuno: You're not a troll are you ? Did you check if the wifi adapter is set to Automatic DNS ? or just copy over the settings from you chromebook
<hopelessubuntuno> no i'm not a troll - just a bit naive. i don't think its a password issue
<hopelessubuntuno> how do i check wifi adapter?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<Badger000> Hi
<ubuntu-mate> where u guys from
<Badger000> Ohio
<ubuntu-mate> woah..
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-mate, earht.  what is your ubuntu support question
<cfhowlett> *earth*
<ubuntu-mate> 1st time using linux
<highdivr> |-}
<ubuntu-mate> T,T
<bazhang> !manual | have a read ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> have a read ubuntu-mate: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> for just chit chat ubuntu-mate #ubuntu-offtopic
<dreamerr> Installing Samba...tried sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf to define values, but getting sudo: vim: command not found.
<henn> ##minichan
<Badger000> i am using an ati rage on an older system 16 g mem and a 3.2 xnon run real slow
<ledtc> ioria: Im on Ubuntu 15.04 and i feel like im missing something here...
<ioria> ledtc, unity then... no use of that page , sorry
<Badger000> oh its a dell poweredge server sc1420 forgot to include that
<Badger000> how does one turn off who has joined and who has dropped off
<EriC^^> !quietirc | Badger000
<ubottu> Badger000: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<bazhang> top left should have a switch Badger000
<samthewildone> is there a fix for this ongoing bluetooth "a2dp" situation ?
<Badger000> thanks
<samthewildone> Some times the bluetooth audio works and many times it doesn't.
<bazhang> give us the bug link samthewildone
<ledtc> ioria: I cant really find anything good, why is ScreenLets so underdeveloped ? :c
<hopelessubuntuno> ok... so I can connect to the internet on home wifi, but no web pages can be displayed. any help from you guys? no sure what to try to fix
<samthewildone> bazhang, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1438510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1438510 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Vivid) "[REGRESSION] bluetooth headset no longer supports a2dp" [High,Confirmed]
<bazhang> samthewildone, did you subscribe to it
<ioria> ledtc, really don't know...  :(
<bazhang> samthewildone, and offer any more info they ask of you
<samthewildone> bazhang, I see what your doing.
<bazhang> samthewildone, its what is done with bugs
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, can you paste  nmcli dev list iface wlan0 ?
<ledtc> ioria: I just want to have schedual, and stocks, and news about my gitRepos, on the screen. Is that to much to ask for?  This world is so cruel
<ioria> ledtc, search the web ... i'm sure you'll come up with something ... :þ
<bazhang> ledtc, what, something like conky? or just various applets
<hopelessubuntuno> how do i paste output when laptop doesn't appear to be online?
<ledtc> bazhang: Correct me if om wrong but conky is an plugg-in to ScreenLets ?
<bazhang> ledtc, its not
<bazhang> ledtc, are you on gnome-shell or unity
<ledtc> unity, ubuntu 15.04
<ledtc> bazhang: ^
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, right ... run the command and copy the last 2 lines IP4.ADDRESS[1]:           and IP4.DNS[1]:
<bazhang> ledtc, the gnome shall has some nice extensions you might examine
<bazhang> and shell
<ledtc> bazhang: How would you proced from here ?
<bazhang> ledtc, let me check their site
<florian_> Hello everybody! How can I find out if my drive can not only burn CD-ROMs but also DVDs?
<hopelessubuntuno> ip4. address[1]: ip=192.168.0.12./24, gw = 192.168.0.1
<hopelessubuntuno> ip4.dns[1]: 192.168.0.1
<joeponic> florian_ what does your drive say on the front?
<Badger000> oh well i will figure this out later yall have a good day
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, are you using static ip or dhcp   ?
<florian_> joeponic, nothing in particular, it's on the right side of my notebook ... (;
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: can you ping google.com?
<bazhang> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/750/openweather/ ledtc
<bazhang> ledtc, thats one, there are many others I have not yet checked
<joeponic> darn, there goes my easy solution...
<florian_> joeponic,  wait
<hopelessubuntuno> yes i can ping 8.8.8.8
<hopelessubuntuno> how do i check re static or dynamic
<ledtc> bazhang: How do i change to gnome from Unity ?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, but you can't www.google.com ....
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: that's your problem then...
<ledtc> ioria: Many he could use google DNS manually ? 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: DNS
<bazhang> ledtc, install gnome-shell, log out of unity, choose gnome-shell login
<ioria> ledtc, sure...
<hopelessubuntuno> yes, i cant get to www.google.com
<florian_> joeponic, there IS something on it I just didn't remember. The letters read (-; CD-RW and then there's this DVD-Logo with ROM below so I figure it can't burn data to a DVD. Am I right?
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: because your DNS server doesn't resolve anything
<hopelessubuntuno> when i ping 8.8.8.8 is says 64 bytes from...
<hopelessubuntuno> in a loop
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, let's try to add DNS in your wlan0 config....
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: you can verify this even more by typing nslookup google.com in the terminal
<hopelessubuntuno> ok ioria...
<joeponic> You can burn cd, and cd re-writable.  You can play dvd but not burn them
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, can you see the network icon up in the bar , near the sound icon ?
<florian_> joeponic, that's what I thought from the letters. Thanks for your help!
<joeponic> np
<ledtc> bazhang: For this should i use, LightDM or gdm ?
<florian_> Goodbye
<bazhang> ledtc, lightdm I suppose
<hopelessubuntuno> nslookup... connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, can you see the network icon up in the bar , near the sound icon ?
<dratsabu> hopelessubuntuno: so why
<hopelessubuntuno> in the network icon - full 5 bar signal
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: change the DNS server ;)
<dratsabu> ioria: why
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, left click and 'Edit Connection'
<dratsabu> lord4163: that will do it
<hopelessubuntuno> yes... next step...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, select you wifi connection - Edit - and IPV4 settings
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  "next step" is not a very polite thing to say
<hopelessubuntuno> thanks ioria... didnt mean to offend
<hopelessubuntuno> i've opened the dialog box
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, do you see DNS server ?
<dratsabu> lord4163: it's not
<hopelessubuntuno> no - all blank in that section
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, try to add 8.8.8.8 ...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, i mean     8.8.8.8
<dratsabu> hopelessubuntuno: listen
<mianna> ubuntu
<hopelessubuntuno> i added it in the 'additional dns servers' section
<dratsabu> mianna: win
<hopelessubuntuno> no luck - same problem
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: Disclaimer, 8.8.8.8 is Google's Public DNS service, the question to you is, do you want to send all your DNS queries to Google? Meaning they will know every site you visit.
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: you must disconnect and connect first
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, additional dns servers' section ?
<mianna> no im using ubuntu live and whever i install xchat it goes to freenode ubuntu room first
<mianna> by itself it goes to the room ubuntu on freenode server
<lord4163> ioria: he should reconnect before the changes will take effect.
<dratsabu> lord4163: security is synonymous with secrecy.  It don't exist on the internet. Thanks to USA scum
<ioria> lord4163, i don't understand additional dns servers' section ....
<ioria> is DNS servers:
<hopelessubuntuno> i have disconnected and re-connected... same issue
<dratsabu> ioria: dns does IP lookups. So you need them to fetch web pages
<lord4163> hopelessubuntuno: what does nslookup google.com say?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, again nmcli dev list iface wlan0 and see if 8.8.8.8 shows up at the end
<hopelessubuntuno> it says connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<aryklein> Why when I try to mount at boot time a NFS filesystem (with the option "auto" in /etc/fstab) and the NFS server is down, upstart hang up and my system doesn't finish to boot
<dratsabu> ioria: simple parental control through DNS. Norton provides free DNS that blocks porn for example.
<hopelessubuntuno> it appears listed under ip[2]
<hopelessubuntuno> ip[1] has another address listed
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, we need some paste then.... like ifconfig and iwconfig ...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, you eth0 is working ?
<hopelessubuntuno> iwconfig says...
<dreamer_> Hey check it out https://github.com/slap-editor/slap
<hopelessubuntuno> eth0 no wireless connections
<hopelessubuntuno> lo no wireless connections
<hopelessubuntuno> wlan0 Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
<CarlenWhite> Uh whoops.
<hopelessubuntuno> Tx excessive retries:1 Invalid misc:93 Missed beacon: 0
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, ok.... your cable connection works ?
<CarlenWhite> Should I be concerned? http://puu.sh/kuXp2.png
<alazare619> is there a ubuntu live-build area im trying to find info on the customization and creation from chroot env ubuntu way of creating a livecd w/ installer
<hopelessubuntuno> i need to find a cable to try...
<alazare619> i have a chroot already built and ready to go
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, no, it's ok ... try to set a manual configuration ...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, ad before, go in 'Edit Connection' and configure your interface as 'manual'
<hopelessubuntuno> wired connection doesnt work
<CarlenWhite> Question on interrupted move operations,
<CarlenWhite> If Ubuntu fails to copy a file entirely, it'll pop the warning it did (of course), and delete the incomplete file?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, unplug the cable and set a manual configuration  for your wifi
<hopelessubuntuno> ok... am trying manual config
<robertt543> how do i find out which version of linux im useing?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, you need ssid (lan name), password, choose an ip 192.168.0.2, netmask 255.255.255.0 gw 192.168.0.1  and dns 8.8.8.8
<hopelessubuntuno> the save button is greyed out so can't save dns server
<EriC^^> robertt543: cat /etc/issue
<EriC^^> robertt543: uname -a shows the linux kernel
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, start from the first tab
<robertt543> elementary OS Freya \n \l
<robertt543> gues thats why i didnt rcognize it
<robertt543> im also trying to figure out how much hard drive space i have...
<robertt543> any ideas....
<EriC^^> robertt543: df -h
<robertt543> df -h
<robertt543> ahhhh
<robertt543> sorry
<robertt543> perfect thanks so much
<EriC^^> robertt543: no problem
<robertt543> this distro doesnt have alot of programs
<DJones> !elementary | robertt543
<ubottu> robertt543: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<digs> I have mounted a windows share...  mount -t cifs //myshare -o username:user,password:pass /mnt/point -- the mount is set to rx only for any other user than root. I need another user to be able to write to this directory. How can accomplish this?
<digs> I have tried to chown or chmod to no effect.
<robertt543> cool
<robertt543> thanks
<hopelessubuntuno> still no luck... i can add the numbers, but cant save it
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, sudo service network-manager restart and try again
<kranio> hi
<BluesKaj> robertt543:  try df -h / and df -h  /home for a simpler result
<kranio> hi evebory
<robertt543> df -h
<robertt543> good grief
<hopelessubuntuno> that command says 'unrecognised service'
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, sudo service network-manager status
<hopelessubuntuno> network-manager start/running, process 710
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, sudo service network-manager restart
<hopelessubuntuno> network-manager stop/waiting
<hopelessubuntuno> network-manager start/running, process 4299
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, ok... try to set the manual config
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, restarting the router could help
<hopelessubuntuno> i will restart it... but other devices are ok
<hopelessubuntuno> ioria... you there? i have restarted the router
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, in the first tab 'available for all users' is checked ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes - that is checked
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, and you can't save the manual settings ?
<hopelessubuntuno> actually - just saved
<ubuntu-mate> hi all guys
<hopelessubuntuno> still no luck though
<ubuntu-mate> fuck them all
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, sudo service network-manager restart
<ubuntu-mate> bithes
<ubuntu-mate> fuck them all
<ubuntu-mate> fuck them all
<ubuntu-mate> fuck them all
<ubuntu-mate> fuck them all
<hopelessubuntuno> stop/waiting
<hopelessubuntuno> start/running, process 5861
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, nm-tool and check the last lines
<hopelessubuntuno> device eth0
<hopelessubuntuno> type wired
<hopelessubuntuno> driver r8169
<hopelessubuntuno> state unavailable
<hopelessubuntuno> default no
<hopelessubuntuno> hw address 00:1E:33:DD:30:93
<hopelessubuntuno>  capabilities
<hopelessubuntuno> carrier detect: yes
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, look fot the wifi ...
<ioria> *for
<hopelessubuntuno> wlan0 connected
<hopelessubuntuno> and gives the ipv4 settings that you suggested
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, ping www.google.com
<hopelessubuntuno> i dont understand why web pages aren't rendered
<hopelessubuntuno> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8 repeats...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, it's pinging ?
<hopelessubuntuno> i think so - yes
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, ctrl+c and see if there are packets lost
<hopelessubuntuno> 123 packets transmitted, 19 received, 84% packet loss
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, yes... there are :)
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, firefox ?
<hopelessubuntuno> i was using chrome
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, chrome ?
<hopelessubuntuno> i have both browsers
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, it's the same...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, does it work ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes - the same
<hopelessubuntuno> not working on either browser
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, has ever worked on that laptop ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes - I've had it for years its always worked fine
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, with ubuntu ?
<hopelessubuntuno> i got this chromebook and haven't used the laptop for about a month
<hopelessubuntuno> yes i'm using 14.04 but have used previous distros too
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<hopelessubuntuno> ubuntu 14.04.2.LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  fair enough, but you do know .3 is available?
<hopelessubuntuno> i didn't  - i guess i can't get it if I'm offline :(
<ledtc> So i fucked something up and reinstalled, but this fresh verison after updateing dosent have the "always on top" option the terminal. Where to get ?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, what is weird is you cable connection .... not working...
<fennesz> Guys I started using deja dup . What happens if I set it to keep my files for at least 6 months. Will it make a full backup after 6 months ? and after that (2 full backups ) it starts removing the old files?
<ioria> *r
<MonkeyDust> ledtc  avoid the f* word
<ledtc> *r
<hopelessubuntuno> i agree
<hopelessubuntuno> odd and frustrating
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, you can do this ... you can set a manual config for your lan... it's easier than wifi,  and upgrade
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, for your eth0, i mean
<highdivr> |-}
<hopelessubuntuno> ioria pls can you talk me through manual config for eth0?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, it's the same .... but without password and ssid ....
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, i was thinking about a pppoeconf ... but it will write your interfaces file...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, have you ever used pppoeconf ?
<hopelessubuntuno> no - never used that
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  try again ping www.google.com
<hopelessubuntuno> unknown host
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  try again ping 8.8.8.8
<hopelessubuntuno> i did ping 8.8.8.8 and now only 10% packet loss
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  and www.google.com ?
<ioria> it's not the same...
<hopelessubuntuno> nothing
<hopelessubuntuno> it says unknown host www.google.com
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  it's your router....
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  i was thinking the same, try to ping your router
<hopelessubuntuno> but how can i be connected on this chromebook and my phone?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  ping 192
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  ping 192.168.0.1
<quants> hi guys, i want to get cyberghost on my ubuntu 14.04 lts system, how do i do this ?
<MonkeyDust> !find cyberghost
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<hopelessubuntuno> 12 pkts received 0% loss
<MonkeyDust> !find cyberghost trusty
<ubottu> Package/file cyberghost does not exist in trusty
<quants> ok so what vpn softwere could i use?
<quants> this is what it says when i look at the site:
<quants>  	  For Linux users CyberGhost supports the native protocols OpenVPN, L2TP/IPSec or PPTP:  + PPTP is usually built-in - protocol support only available for subscribers - CyberGhost VPN account must be created separately - For OpenVPN and L2TP/IPSec third party software might be necessary - No killswitch, no secure connect, no easy server change
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  if has always worked, it's not about the os
<hopelessubuntuno> i agree... i think it might have got upset when i connected to work wifi
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  can you see other networks ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes- but all padlocked
<m1dnight_> Can I ask for information about duplicity here?
<m1dnight_> the #duplicity channel is kind of empty :p
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  can you ping other machines on you lan ?
<ioria> *r
<hopelessubuntuno> how do i do that?
<m1dnight_> ping <ip>
<m1dnight_> e.g., ping 1.2.3.4
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  idk.... other pcs... if there are...
<hopelessubuntuno> yes - i pinged my chromebook fine
<hopelessubuntuno> 0% pkt loss
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  so... the DNS
<hopelessubuntuno> what info do u need on the dns?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  well... the last line of nm-tool  ... :)
<hopelessubuntuno> there is some hex code... do you want me to type in all in?
<ioria> hex code ... ?
<ioria> should be 8
<ioria> should be 8.8.8.8
<EriC^^> maybe it's ipv6
<hopelessubuntuno> it is 8.8.8.8 under ipv4, but under ipv6 is fd79:2ce4:a105: and more...
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  what was your initial question?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  yepp... you need to disable ipv6
<hopelessubuntuno> ok... how to do that?
<hopelessubuntuno> my initial question was that i can't get online
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  'edit connection' ipv6 tab
<hopelessubuntuno> and then select ignore?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  it's set to Automatic ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  you add dns in the worong tab
<ioria> *wrong
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  you have to configure ipv4 not ipv6
<hopelessubuntuno> i did the 192.168.0.2 and 255.255.255.0 etc in ipv4 (not ipv6)
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  and 8.8.8.8
<ioria> ?
<hopelessubuntuno> yes in the dns servers section
<hopelessubuntuno> nothing in search domains
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  you said before 'additional dns '   which is in ipv6 ... not ipv4
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  but if you changed now ... is ok
<hopelessubuntuno> it was listed under ipv4 when i had selected automatic dhcp (not manual)
<Dinosaurio> Hi.
<MonkeyDust> hopelessubuntuno  netstat -r|head -3   <-- what's the gateway?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  now you are static ....
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  just be sure there is nothing in ipv6 tab
<hopelessubuntuno> gateway is 192.168.0.1
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  try to reboot
<hopelessubuntuno> ipv6 is only set to 'ignore'
<hopelessubuntuno> rebooting...
<hopelessubuntuno> booted...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  ping www.google.com
<hopelessubuntuno> unknown host www.google.com
<Senji> hopelessubuntuno: use dig
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  ping 8.8.8.8
<hopelessubuntuno> that pings ok... 0% loss
<hopelessubuntuno> senji what is dig?
<Senji> a program
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hopelessubuntuno> # Generated by NetworkManager
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  just the nameserver
<hopelessubuntuno> ioria... is that good or bad?
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  if it's only that, yes :)
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  only that ?
<hopelessubuntuno> only that
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  dpkg -l resolvconf
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  it gives 'ii' or 'un' ?
<darsie> What's the point to require registration so I can see this image? http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?s=a3bd28b0509de1be4324efb8241eb550&attachmentid=251705&d=1396615247
<hopelessubuntuno> big output...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  i mean it's bad if it's only that...
<hopelessubuntuno> ii resolvconf 1.69ubuntu1. all name server information hanler
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  cat /etc/network/interfaces   you should have only 'auto lo  iface lo inet loopback'
<hopelessubuntuno> | status=not/inst/conf-files/unpacked/half-conf/half-inst/trig-await/trig-pend
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  ok...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  cat /etc/network/interfaces   you should have only 'auto lo  iface lo inet loopback'
<k1l> darsie: talk to the ubuntuforums community about that. but the link doesnt work anyway
<darsie> ok
<darsie> thx
<hopelessubuntuno> yes  exactly as u said
<hopelessubuntuno> and #interfaces (5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown (8)
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  in /etc/resolv.conf you should have 'DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN' and nameserver 127.0.1.1
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  can you check again ?
<hopelessubuntuno> permission denied
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hopelessubuntuno> returned # Generated by NetworkManager
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  i think it's wrong
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  looks like a Centos resolv.conf
<jhutchins> ioria: systemd?
<ioria> jhutchins, he can ping ips, but cannot resolve them
<orangehrm> On a vanilla ubuntu machine with ssh setup to just use PasswordAuthentication Yes, no keys should be needed should they, like taking a id_rsa key and copying it to the remote systems (ubuntu vanilla machine/localhost) authorized_keys?
<bekks> orangehrm: Correct.
<jhutchins> The blunt force approach is to edit resolv.conf and mark it +i
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  are you sure you are ubuntu (sorry for asking )  ?
<jhutchins> ioria: Also disable network manager and do manual config.
<hopelessubuntuno> lets do blunt.... am desparate now
<ioria> jhutchins, already done :(
<hopelessubuntuno> i promise - yes
<hopelessubuntuno> 14.04
<ioria> jhutchins, oh... you mean edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TasteyLettuce> When does ubuntu 15.10 come out?
<MonkeyDust> TasteyLettuce  few weeks from now
<TasteyLettuce> :D
<k1l> TasteyLettuce: 22.10.
<TasteyLettuce> Looking forward to it! :)
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  yes, you can remove network-manager and edit /etc/network/interfaces like this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/431682/how-do-i-use-etc-network-interfaces-instead-of-network-manager
<jhutchins> ioria: Yes, interfaces.
<jhutchins> If it's a static configuration it wont call dhclient and that won't call resolvconf and try to overwrite resolv.conf
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  and sudo service networking restart
<ioria> jhutchins, i made hin set a manual config with Network-Manager ...
<ioria> *him
<jhutchins> ioria: I would disable that and do a console-based static.
<sreggin> jhutchins: fixed it
<orangehrm> bekks: thats what i thought but on one machine it kept prompting me for a password regardless of that previous parameter set or the rsa public key authentication set. Any idea what could have been the problem.
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  idk if it'a all clear ...
<k1l> orangehrm: look at the ssh config
<hopelessubuntuno> it says... stop: job failed while stopping
<bekks> orangehrm: Prompring you for a password is exactly whats the alternative to key based authentication.
<orangehrm> bekks: i fixed it after i copied a id_pub to the localmachines authorized_keys
<bekks> *Prompting
<hopelessubuntuno> start: job is already running: networking
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  but that resolv.conf it's not ubuntu's
<bekks> orangehrm: And depending on how you generated your key, the _key_ will prompt you for a password, not the remote system.
<hopelessubuntuno> i'm sorry... i dont understand
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/431682/how-do-i-use-etc-network-interfaces-instead-of-network-manager
<orangehrm> bekks: actually i cant recall what order of steps i took so i prob cant really give proper information of what i did.
<jhutchins> orangehrm: There's a ssh-copy-id that will make the correct copy for you.
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  obviously change eth0 with wlan0 ...
<orangehrm> bekks: thats only if u added a passphrase to the key?
<jhutchins> orangehrm: Default configuration will prompt for a password if no matching key is found.
<bekks> orangehrm: Correct.
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  oh... no you need  wpa-supplicant hash
<hopelessubuntuno> pls can u explain what you mean about wpa-supplicant hash
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  the link i gave you is for ethernet...
<sourav> any body have idea about chefserver
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  you need to setup a wifi interfaces file ... that cannot work without ssid and password that should be encoded
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  this https://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  well, i know it's a bit complicated...
<hopelessubuntuno> yes - it's making my head bleed
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno,  sorry... but networkmanager should work ...
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, it's only you resolv.conf that doesn't make sense for me
<Jordan_U> hopelessubuntuno: Have you already tried setting your DNS server to 8.8.8.8 in nm-connection-editor ?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Jordan_U, yes
<ioria> hopelessubuntuno, sorry have to go, hope you solve your issue
<Jordan_U> hopelessubuntuno: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<hopelessubuntuno> no worries ioria...thanks
<hopelessubuntuno> using 14.04.2 lts
<basil1x> Every time I try to switch wireless access points, my system freezes solid.
<basil1x> Never had a linux freeze up like this before.  Even the mouse pointer freezes.
<hopelessubuntuno> any ideas jordan_u?
<basil1x> 14.04 32bit updates as of ~18hrs ago.
<Jordan_U> hopelessubuntuno: Please pastebin the output of "nm-tool".
<basil1x> Wouldn't care, but the poor thing defaults to wireless point that doesn't actually work.
<hopelessubuntuno> i am typing this on a chromebook (connected to my wifi). what bit of the large output do u need?
<hopelessubuntuno> the problem is on my laptop
<Jordan_U> hopelessubuntuno: Can you ssh into your laptop from your chromebook?
<sekritfag> hey Freddie_Mercury  :)
<sekritfag> hey bcode :)
<hopelessubuntuno> how do i do that?
<Freddie_Mercury> !ops sekritfag
<hopelessubuntuno> chromebook is running chrome os. laptop running ubuntu 14.04
<sekritfag> khax fucking cunt
<sekritfag> WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING
<sekritfag> khax SHUT
<khax> another happy user!
<Jordan_U> Freddie_Mercury: In the future, the syntax is either "!ops | nick" or simply "!ops".
<Freddie_Mercury> Jordan_U: Legit.
<basil1x> How very charming.
<Dinosaurio> !ops is a funny command
<Dinosaurio> !ops | is a funny command
<ubottu> is a funny command: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Dinosaurio> yeah, that
<k1l> Dinosaurio: dont misuse that
 * phunyguy looks up
<h00k> yeah.
<popey> hmmm
<Dinosaurio> okay, my fault
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH MY COMPUTER AGAIN
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: so I turned on my computer and it seemed fine
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I log in and am browsing the web
<wileee> amazoniantoad, no caps please, people help because they want to, handholding is a bit much.
<amazoniantoad> wileee: pm
<wileee> I have pm off
<amazoniantoad> wileee: join #idlerpg real quick
<wileee> amazoniantoad, Just informing the of the general channel info, be careful want to be led through always is all, no biggie, we do want you to learn.
<k3asd`> does anyone know where postgresql in that folder keeps the databases?
<bekks> k3asd`: Where you configured it, in the config :)
<amazoniantoad> wileee: oh well. sorry for the caps
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: so I am browing the wab
<amazoniantoad> TJ-: I get up, walk through the door everyone do the dinosaur
<wileee> amazoniantoad, please wait for responses, this is not a message channel.
<k3asd`> bekks: as I see it?
<amazoniantoad> wileee: I know. I'm leaving this for him to see later. He spent 5 hours fixing my computer. I'm just pranking him
<amazoniantoad> I'll stop wasting his time now lol
<wileee> amazoniantoad, stop it.
<wileee> and the channel is affected
<amazoniantoad> Wow. you have a burr up your ass.
<wileee> morons galore
<devolinux> salve a tutti
<auronandace> !it | devolinux
<ubottu> devolinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<devolinux>  /join #ubuntu-it
<Dinosaurio> Is it possible to buy an ubuntu phone?
<k1l> Dinosaurio: ask bq or meizu if they sell you one
<ledtc> How do i add  applets in 15.04 ?
<auronandace> ledtc: what do you mean by applet? if you mean a desktop widget then that would depend on the desktop environment you are using
<ledtc> auronandace: Unity ? 15.04 default
<auronandace> ledtc: are you looking for a particular applet/widget?
<ledtc> auronandace: I dont know anymore, sceenlets are just terrible so looking for allternatives, and people are talking about them listing github repos, but i cant find anything on how to use it
<auronandace> ledtc: i saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2106672 but not sure how much help that is
<auronandace> ledtc: conky is a good tool mention in there
<ledtc> auronandace: Yeah i got conky but i cant find any good site for conky modules
<auronandace> ledtc: some disros forums usually have a section dedicated to conky layouts
<spufidoo> ShadowVix,
<xxwh1t3w1d0wxx> por que quitas?
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zotherstupidguy> can byzanz be used from tty1?
<xxwh1t3w1d0wxx> ah no worries
<xxwh1t3w1d0wxx> exit
<cynthiadtic> which package provides samba-tool??
<cynthiadtic> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<jeroentbt> Hey, I'm running an ubuntu 14.4.3 server (updated from 10.4) and am having proxy issues. As far as I can tell, no proxy has been set yet curl behaves vastly different with the --noproxy flag. Care to take a look at these few lines? http://ix.io/l8I
<daftykins> jeroentbt: DNS issue, so what've you specified for DNS?
<jeroentbt> daftykins: an internal nameserver
<jeroentbt> (as in internal to the network)
<jeroentbt> But how would this surface with the --noproxy flag?
<The_Woodsman> i'm having some trouble with regex in the command line. I want to see if a python file anywhere below the current directory contains a line that imports a module called connections. I thought I could do grep "import*connections" -r * and it would recursively search all files for a line that starts with import and has connections somewhere in it. I know this file exists somewhere but this isn't turning up any results. What's wrong
<The_Woodsman>  with my regex and the use of * ?
<daftykins> and is it responding to queries properly?
<daftykins> The_Woodsman: #bash perhaps
<TJ-> jeroentbt: that output suggests you have a transparent proxy
<jeroentbt> daftykins: yep, dns queries work fine
<jeroentbt> TJ-: So this is configured on the network level, not on the machine itsself?
<The_Woodsman> daftykins: i'll give that a shot
<TJ-> jeroentbt: yes, a transaparent proxy will intercept all outgoing requests to port 80 and redirect them to a local caching proxy. So that DNS issue would be affecting the proxy, not the client
<jeroentbt> TJ-: but why then do I see a difference when I ask a local program (curl) not to ise a proxy? Would this transparent proxy not also just do it's normal thing?
<jeroentbt> The --noproxy flag just bypasses any locally (on machine) configured proxies, no?
<TJ-> jeroentbt: the proxy might be happening on the local machine; without being completely familiar with the entire configuration its hard to say. It's just one possible cause. It could be an IPv4/PV6 name lookup issue, but the thing to focus on is *what* is generating the "<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">"  response. Check the HTTP headers as well as the body for clues
<jeroentbt> TJ-: I have a server name in there somewhere, which is the name of our gateway.
<TJ-> jeroentbt: It could be that curl's "noproxy" option adds a HTTP Header to the Request, and *that* is confusing some a gateway proxy
<jeroentbt> right..
<TJ-> jeroentbt: OK, so the gateway is set to proxy HTML requests and is probably mis-configured
<TJ-> jeroentbt: use tcpdump/wireshark to see the difference in the curl HTTP Request headers for 'noproxy' vs not using that
<jeroentbt> It is a windows machine, that gateway :)
<jeroentbt> TJ-: will do that
<jeroentbt> TJ-: thanks for the help.
<jeroentbt> Would there be any other place where proxy is configured on my ubuntu machine besides in an env-var?
<jeroentbt> (it being a non-gui server)
<TJ-> jeroentbt: you'd need to look at the curl docs/source-code to see what difference that option makes, in order to determine what host-specific config affects it
<jeroentbt> but in general, if one configures a proxy, it is in an env var, right?
<TJ-> jeroentbt: that's the usual approach
<jeroentbt> Ok. Thank you very much for your help TJ-.
<iubuntu_> join #ubuntu-br
<cynthiadtic> Oigan quiero ayuda
<cynthiadtic> ayuden malditos
<hexafraction> Hello, are software recommendations on-topic here?
<daftykins> yes
<RudeViper> Is there anything like jdownloader for ubuntu that runs in cli?
<cfedde> what does jdownloader do?
<RudeViper> it's a file downloader for places like filhippo - megaupload and places like that?
<cfedde> http://alternativeto.net/software/jdownloader/
<cfedde> but I would not recommend any of them.
<RudeViper> Thanks cfedde
<cfedde> s/would not/don't know enough to/
<k1l> RudeViper: look for pyload
<RudeViper> I'm kinda looking for something that is cli though - I don't want to have to put a destop on the server if I don't have to
<RudeViper> but I guess I could do it with my main computer and then transfer to the server
<k1l> RudeViper: hence pyload
<k1l> it got a webinterface. or a client connect (which i did not try so far)
<RudeViper> k1l - thanks - I will look into that right now....Planning out some server builds before I do them. Thanks
<debianlv> any keyboard shortcut to rename a file in the GUI?
<dbkaplun> F2
<debianlv> Thank you @dbkaplun
<dbkaplun> np
<hurre> hay alguien vivo ?
<k1l> !es | hurre
<ubottu> hurre: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hurre> hello is anybody alive?
<elmacenderesi> yea!
<elmacenderesi> Mavrikant:
<elmacenderesi> h is it going today?
<heapSrT> @hurre yeap!^)
<hurre> fine fine
<seriousstorm> all good how about you @hurre?
<hurre> fine
<hurre> where are you fro m
<hurre>  ?
<k1l> hurre: if you got a support question just ask
<ratrace> this is not twitter.
<daftykins> nor chat for that matter :)
<ratrace> yep.
<hurre> ooo
<hurre>  sorry
<heapSrT> is anyone here using DrJava?
<daftykins> !anyone
<hurre> nope
<daftykins> ugh even that one got deleted
<seriousstorm> Sorry to bother you guys but do you know what causes logging into Ubuntu one of the dual or triple monitors going black and getting it to display is by going to the display settings and clicking on Apply to get it back on, while the login screen that issue doesn't exist
<seriousstorm> just only after logging in
<daftykins> sorry that was quite vague english
<seriousstorm> in Ubuntu, when you power up the PC and the login screen appears. All 3 monitors are displaying Ubuntu's login screen like a 3 monitor PC would do, however after logging into Ubuntu, one of the monitors loses the settings and doesn't display correctly
<seriousstorm> i have to go to Settings-Display and click on Apply to get it to work
<daftykins> seriousstorm: graphics card + driver?
<seriousstorm> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] (rev a1)
<daftykins> seriousstorm: and driver in use? a pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would show it
<Decon> hi
<seriousstorm> @daftykins http://pastebin.com/7eq0Fjac
<wachu> Hi!
<lehzm> does spotify not work on ubuntu?
<k1l> seriousstorm: its not using the nvidia driver, but the open source one.
<k1l> seriousstorm: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<seriousstorm> using the nvidia one just causes alot of problems
<lehzm> oh shit it uses a client
<lehzm> heh
<k1l> seriousstorm: oh ok
<Decon> I'm really new to Linux.  Coming to the close of a Linux course in college and I'm seriously clueless to be honest.  It's such a dramatic change.
<wachu> gl Decon
<Decon> Thanks!  It has been fun so far, I just wish I could retain easier.  I bought a Raspberry Pi to fiddle with but also to practice some Linux materials.  It seems to help but I don't have much time to play.  I would install it on my main computer but I can't afford downtime if I break anything right now.
<daftykins> seriousstorm: problems like what?
<seriousstorm> one out of the 3 working, sometimes Ubuntu gets unexpected error message after logging in
<Decon> I wouldn't be able to tell you, I tried Linux once in the past on Virtual Box and ended up breaking the internet.
<daftykins> Decon: #ubuntu-arm would be useful for a Pi then, this channel is more for conventional hardware
<k1l> Decon: well, use a live usb then for testing
<daftykins> seriousstorm: well that seems highly unlikely to only have one work with the proprietary driver
<TJ-> ARM is conventional, and it pre-dates x86!!
<k1l> lehzm: spotify got a own development client. try that and report to spotify if it doesnt work
<seriousstorm> @daftykins my experience with Nvidia + Linux for the last 5 years has been horrific, i don't bother using it and stick with the open source one
<Decon> Right, daftykins but at this point I'm just trying to learn some and I thought maybe joining these types of channels will help to reinforce commands and give me some common tshoot issues.
<TJ-> seriousstorm: I use nvidia driver with 3 x GPUs, 6 monitors, 4 X screens. It's always been well behaved
<wachu> lsblk
<wachu> shiet.. :D
<lehzm> k1l: thnx
<k1l> lehzm: http://repository.spotify.com/pool/non-free/s/spotify/
<daftykins> TJ-: ;) you know what i mean
<daftykins> wachu: inappropriate language for this channel. try and keep it family friendly please
<penos> is linux socialism?
<wachu> sure, thanks for attention, im new :)
<TJ-> penos: it's a monolithic kernel
<lehzm> sweet
<lehzm> k1l: :)
<daftykins> wachu: got a support question?
<k1l> penos: you know the guidelines. dont troll in here. thanks
<wachu> hmm, is there a option in irssi to filter a messages? i mean, i won't see info's like 'xyz join to #ubuntu'
<wachu> just only user messages
<daftykins> look up hiding joins and parts.
<k1l> wachu: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<wachu> gracias!
<arooni> Permissions 0644 for '/home/david/.ssh/id_rsa.pub' are too open. ... i cant clone stuff apparently via git... what permissions should i have?
<k1l> !rootirc | wachu
<ubottu> wachu: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
#ubuntu 2015-10-02
<TJ-> k1l: I've been waiting for someone to try and exploit that but not even seen an attempt
<Decon> exploit what?
<Decon> him in here logged in as a root user?
<TJ-> "IRC as root"
<daftykins> it's still pretty daft :>
<TJ-> daftykins: why?
<k1l> TJ-: its more one part of a bigger picture. one that runs irc as root will run everything else as root too.
<Decon> I dont know much about Linux but I'll try to remember that
<TJ-> k1l: I run as root; but there's 0 chance of compromising it
<daftykins> i don't think this is the channel for that topic
<lehzm> k1l: hey thanks bro. got it running
<Wachu> clear
<Wachu> well.. i just begin with tmux, sory :D
<daftykins> you can experiment over in #test
<Wachu> i'll remember :)
<zykotick9> daftykins k1l sidenote, for irssi there is an ubottu !quietirssi factoid with the directions for join/parts
<hanasaki> how can the font resolution on the console ex VT1  be set at boot up in grub?  from the command line while booted?
<EriC^^> hanasaki: check here http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console
<hanasaki> EriC^^:  thanks. tried that.   is still very small... it's a laptop with 4k monitor
<daftykins> zykotick9: i'll never remember that.
<EriC^^> hanasaki: maybe change the resolution in tty only?
<hanasaki> how?
<zykotick9> hanasaki: fbset is pretty simple (but doesn't affect grub/boot) is more "user space"
<hanasaki> thanks.
<hanasaki> grub used to take vga  = ....
<zykotick9> hanasaki: vga= is deprecated (but often still works), there is a "new" method but don't remember the specifics off hand.
<hanasaki> https://wiki.debian.org/GrubTransition
<elephant_> can you tell me please why i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/12635570/ when i run this command " dhcpd -cf /etc/dhcpd.conf -pf /var/run/dhcpd.pid at0"
<elephant_> by the way the tutorial i am following is old and uses dhcp3 , so can you please give me the equivelent command for the updated dhcp server in ubuntu ?
<elephant_> should i change these  -pf and -cf options  ??
<daftykins> they are your configuration file location and your PID file location
<daftykins> so if they're wrong, yes... if they're correct, no, they don't need changing
<daftykins> elephant_: you're getting an error because you're trying to feed it a config file which doesn't exist
<elephant_> daftykins : i wrote the config file
<daftykins> but it's not there....
<daftykins> read line 17
<daftykins> it couldn't be any clearer :)
<samonlaststraw> This is the 3rd time today that 15.04 froze up on me.
<samonlaststraw> grr
<daftykins> time for a memtest and disk health check
<samonlaststraw> daftykins, I highly doubt its any of that, I think its the ati drivers.
<k1l> see the logs
<samonlaststraw> daftykins, my why ? Simple, everything else freezes except mouse and keyboard.
<samonlaststraw> k1l, I'm checking them but, I don't know which one to look at.
<samonlaststraw> k1l, I saw 2 of the logs referencing my ati drivers.
<k1l> start with dmesg. keep in mind after a reboot the get rotated
<samonlaststraw> k1l, also the freezes seems to occur with chromium.
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: do you have a 2nd PC you can SSH into it from? If so, have an ssh session connected and next time it freezes see if you can still use the SSH session to analyse the issue
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, ah, I do
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, thanks !
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: when I get GUI lock-ups that's the first thing I do
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: At worst, usually restarting the display manager will sort it
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, any recommendations on where I should check first in the logs ?
<samonlaststraw> again I have a hunch its the prop drivers.
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: $HOME/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/syslog in approximately that order
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: if its 15.04 you may need to use "sudo journalctl" instead though (systemd-journald does logging)
<daftykins> AMD, not ATi :)
<samonlaststraw> well... old memories don't die.
<penos> is journalctl curses?
<penos> or just text?
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, <TJ-> samonlaststraw: if its 15.04 you may need to use "sudo journalctl" instead though (systemd-journald does logging)
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, what does that do ?
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: access to the journald binary logs
<samonlaststraw> I have no idea...
<samonlaststraw> man page'd it and still lost at the terms.
<samonlaststraw> journalctl may be used to query the contents of the systemd(1) journal as written by
<samonlaststraw>        systemd-journald.service(8).
<samonlaststraw> ok...
<Bashing-om> samonlaststraw: IF you are on 15.04 release : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal
<samonlaststraw> I'll just wait for the problem to happen again. I'll ssh into it and copy what I can then, revert to open drivers.
<penos> why is it binary?
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: I've not run 15.04, but on 15.10 journald feeds its logs to rsylogd which was the only system log daemon on 14.04. From some support I've done for 15.04 users it seems the systemd/rsyslogd integration wasn't so good in 15.04
<samonlaststraw> yeah... I totally don't know what your talking about so I'll just keep typing.
<Decon> I don't know anything that oanyone is tlaking about
<Decon> I am a noobie and I don't knwo anything
<daftykins> Decon: take your chat to #ubuntu-offtopic then :)
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, ignorance has never been so real with me when it comes to "logs" or "systemd"
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how would I check if my graphics card drivers are up to date?
<Decon> I'd like to learn stuff dafty :(
<samonlaststraw> however TJ- I did copy and paste your help on what to check.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: identify the hardware you use, the driver... then share with us
<daftykins> Decon: ok well do so silently
<daftykins> until such time as you have a support question :)
<OneM_Industries> Ok, it is a GeForce GT 640.
<daftykins> pretty old, you won't have much to do there - just use what works.
<Decon> Oh, this channel forbids people being social?
<daftykins> Decon: correct, support only - #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Decon> Ok, thanks
<k1l> Decon: stop making a drama. we try to keep this channel clear for support since its disturbing for beginners focusing on their issue. #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel where you can do social chat
<penos> is ubumtu slack based?
<wileee> debian
<penos> YOU LIE
<wileee> daily
<Decon> K1l: I was merely asking a question.  I didn't know.  I do now.  You can keep your snide remarks to yourself.  k?thx!
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, I'm attempting to emulate the freezing by playing a 4k video
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: The system logs have 'traditionally' always been unstructured text files, generated by individual processes or sent to a central logging process (syslog) that then splits the messages out into log files under /var/log/.  With Ubuntu 15.04 the Systemd init system took over (from Upstart), and it has its own logging process 'journald' that writes structured to binary log database files instead.
<TJ-> It  can also pipe (as text) those log messages to the 'traditional' syslog process, so 15.04+ have 'hybrid' logging going on.
<TJ-> samonlaststraw: thus, we have to sometimes check in 2 places to be sure of seeing all relevant log entries
<OneM_Industries> Hey, say I set the driver to something that did not work with my card. How would I fix that?
<arooni> when trying to clone a repo over ssh... its asking me for my ssh key passphrase... but i've set up a key with no passphrase, so what gives?
<k1l> OneM_Industries: remove that package from tty1 or recovery
<OneM_Industries> Any guides on how to do so?
<k1l> OneM_Industries: how did you isntall that driver?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: you'd uninstall what you'd just installed :D
<OneM_Industries> Ok...
<OneM_Industries> Well, here goes.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: honestly, you're wasting your time trying to put a newer one on for that old card.
<samonlaststraw> TJ-, now your speaking my language.
<OneM_Industries> Turns out there was one.
<daftykins> doesn't mean it was worth bothering :)
<daftykins> it doesn't seem to be worth even saying anything today, they go ahead anyway...
<TJ-> I wonder if these snappy packages will make video-driver roll-back painless?
<smith__> list
<wileee> best   best............gotta have the best
<highdivr> |-}
<hanasaki> what would make a wifi connection not accept any incoming connections?  it connects out ok
<penos> hana reboot modem
<bibi_> can someone tell me what this command will do './dir -s file.name &'
<ablest1980> in ubuntu bibi?
<bibi_> yes
<ablest1980> is this the answer http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000846.htm
<bibi_> I don't see any commands like this on that link
<ablest1980> ok
<bibi_> thank you though
<ablest1980> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/find
<ablest1980> try that
<bibi_> I'm going there now
<ablest1980> ok
<bibi_> I believe the command line is trying to open a file in a directory
<bibi_> thats what I believe it is trying to do
<bibi_> but when I create an example directory, it does not work
<ablest1980> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man2/mkdir.2.html
<ablest1980> dont go to that one
<ablest1980> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249314/how-can-i-create-a-directory-and-change-my-working-directory-to-the-new-director
<ablest1980> ^^
<ablest1980> hope that helps
<bibi_> I tried it, still no go
<bibi_> here is something I found
<bibi_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/358633/what-does-mean-in-linux-shell
<ablest1980> try without thw .
<ablest1980> the
<TJ-> bibi_: 'dir' is "/bin/dir" (see "man dir"). there should be no "./" prefix. Use "dir -s file.name"
<ablest1980> ty tj
<ablest1980> :)
<TJ-> bibi_: Having the './' prefix means "run the executable program 'dir' that is in the current directory ('./')
<TJ-> bibi_: and as it is unlikely you have 'dir' in the current directory, I think the instruction you were reading/following was incorrect or specialised from someone who had built and installed the command manually
<bibi_> TJ-:  thank you, but what if I'm in /bin/ and I want to open a file that in 'dir'
<TJ-> bibi_: when in doubt over a command, usually there is a manual page for it so try "man <command-name>" as in this case "man dir". You can discover which binary will be executed using "which <command-name>" e.g. "which dir"
<maw_> is it possible for ubuntu to share wifi with other devices using the same interface like windows 7 does ??
<TJ-> bibi_: the current directory should not affect execution of a command. You could do e.g. "dir -s /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2" from any directory
<bibi_> TJ-: what does the -s do?
<TJ-> bibi_: read "man dir" and it'll tell you
<bibi_> but I am not trying to perform a dir
<TJ-> bibi_: you asked "can someone tell me what this command will do './dir -s file.name &'" --- I told you
<bibi_> TJ-: sorry about that, I asked the question incorrectly.  I did not know there was a dir command
<TJ-> maw_: Yes; Network Manager can configure an interface for routing/NAT (called 'sharing' )
<TJ-> bibi_: oh! :D
<bibi_> TJ-: that explains the confusion.  Let me ask it another way
<maw_> <TJ->  how to set it up ? so i can create a new hotspot for my phone ?
<k1l> maw_: is that pc on lan?
<bibi_> I have a directory structure /etc/files/  inside files I have a directory structure called /bank and in bank, I have a file call test.file.  If I am in the files directory and type in the following command, , what will "./bank -s test.file &" do??
<maw_> <k1l> am in a hotel with my laptop connected to wifi and i wan to share it with my phone which doesnt support the wpa2
<k1l> maw_: i dont think you can share a wifi while using that wifi
<maw_> k1l : i used to do it with win 7 can't ubuntu do it as well ?
<TJ-> bibi_: give an error. you are telling the shell there is a command to execute called 'bank' in the current directory './', but no such command exists - 'bank' is a directory name
<Rexter> maw_ that's right, you'd need two wireless adapters, even with Windows 7. You are mistaken
<bibi_> TJ-:  that is exactly what I was looking for, an explanation.
<k1l> maw_: depending on the phone you could do usb tether. at least that is very easy with unlocked androids or cyanogenmod running.
<bibi_> TJ-:what does the -s mean in this case?
<Rexter> kl1, i think that is going the wrong way.
<k1l> bibi_: where did you get the command from?
<maw_> <k1l : tell me does this method solve  what i need http://askubuntu.com/questions/318973/how-do-i-create-a-wifi-hotspot-sharing-wireless-internet-connection-single-adap
<k1l> bibi_: all in that context you give us that commands its just not working
<Rexter> k1l, He wants to get the phone on WiFi, can you get the phone to see the computer as a USB wireless device.
<hypermist> the moment you plug an hdd that had ubuntu on it oiringally so now your pc isnt detecting it
<hypermist> >_>!
<TJ-> bibi_: it is irrevelant and would be ignored. *if* bank were a legitimate executable then '-s test.file' would be 2 parameters (arguments) passed to the executable. The final '&' tells the shell to run the executable as a background process and disconnect from the terminal. That means you could continue entering commands whilst the executable continued in the background.
<bibi_> <k1l>: thats what I was afraid of
<maw_> Rexter : i used to do it with Connectify
<bibi_> TJ-: thank you for the explanation.  In my case, that makes total sense
<bibi_> TJ-:  I'm taking this software course and I was trying to execute sometime I have not completed yet.  So of course this error would occur
<Rexter> maw_, "an Atheros driver that is already build with nl80211 support" wow, pretty specific, but I didn't even know this was possible. Looks like you found the right page. I stand corrected.
<TJ-> maw_: being able to operate a Wifi device in Managed (AP) mode and as a Station (client) at the same time usually requires alternative firmware. With that provisio, it is possible with hostapd and virtual interfaces
<bibi_> <TJ->something not sometime
<k1l> maw_: well, seems like for some cards that is possible. then try it
<maw_> I'll try now and tell you , thanks
<highdivr> |-}
<gefdecue> overnight should i power off my ubuntu or hibernate it ?
<cheapie> gefdecue: I'd personally power off. (same for Debian)
<wileee> either works, use what is best for you
<cheapie> ...and by "personally", I mean "if I had to". I haven't done that in a long time...
<gefdecue> wont hibernation give additional usage to the machine ?
<wileee> no sleep does in a small way
<cheapie> To your hard drive or SSD, yes, but not really that much.
<maw_> does wpa_supplicant only support WPA , because my current wireless network has wpa 2 ?? i am trying to configure wpa_supplicant.conf
<cheapie> If I was to have my box hibernate right now, It'd only be writing 3 GB.
<gefdecue> then ill start to hibernate my laptop. my whole life i was powring off the computer at night
<gefdecue> but it seems i have an nvidia issue and at times it fails to boot up, and i need to reconfigure the nvidia driver in safe mode.
<cheapie> I don' have much experience with NVidia drivers, but I bet someone else here could probably help you with that.
<cheapie> s/don'/don't/g
<gefdecue> cheapie: i think it give me problem when i fail to close all apps before halting
<cheapie> I've only ever played/struggled with the AMD side of things.
<cheapie> Heck, I don't think I've ever *owned* an Nvidia card.
<ChrisK_> I have installed Ubuntu and I am hoping someone can answer a ( hopefully ) easy question.
<cheapie> ChrisK_: And the question is...?
<ChrisK_> I installed Ubuntu 8.04  and now I need to install a package but sudo apt-get does not work because 8.04 has reached EOL. How do I manually install the file that I need?
<ChrisK_> newer versions of Ubuntu do not work with my hardware ( it is an old Apple PPC machine ).
<daftykins> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> should find relevant info there
<daftykins> essentially you need to use the mirror of old-releases.ubuntu.com i think it is
<rttj> seems like he can't upgrade
<cheapie> ChrisK_: Specifically the "Update sources.list" section.
<daftykins> bear in mind i think it's totally wrong that you're even using an EOL release, so i hope you have good reason
<daftykins> rttj: yeah we understand.
<cheapie> Basically change archive.ubuntu.com to old-releases.ubuntu.com, then run sudo apt-get update.
<ChrisK_> daftykins: yes, it sucks that I am stuck on an old version. I really wish that newer versions would work with an old apple with an nvidia card, but sadly they do not. There are many of us in this boat. Its because it is ppc instead of 32 or 64.
<ChrisK_> cheapie, I will look at that section thanks.
<cheapie> You might want to try a distro that dose support your hardware.
<cheapie> does*
<daftykins> i doubt there are many :)
<cheapie> I know, Debian, for one, does.
<rttj> what about ubuntu MATE?
<daftykins> PPC instead of x86, it doesn't substitute 32 or 64-bit-ness :)
<daftykins> there are PPC builds still though...
<cheapie> Debian has PPC64 too, FWIW.
<ChrisK_> I have burned... 22 dvd's to install and try over the last week, ubuntu 8.04 sees all my hardware, video card, airport card, sound card, etc. And its faster than fedora, deb, or mint ( on my system )
<rttj> look into ubuntu MATE.. it worked on my powerbook g4 (ppc, 867mhz)
<ChrisK_> I am going to go read about "update sources" thanks for the help guys.
<cheapie> Heh, well, you can stick with it if you want... just if it blows up, It's Not Our Fault(TM).
<Ragter> Hello. How do i write to a mounted drive. I'm unable to create folders or write to it.
<somsip> info blt
<somsip> !info blt
<ubottu> blt (source: blt): graphics extension library for Tcl/Tk - run-time. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.3+dfsg-1 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 45 kB
<daftykins> Ragter: likely you've got ownership issues
<pybokeh> i am getting an error trying to install a package for the R programming language but I think it is a linux/ubuntu issue
<pybokeh> "unable to load shared object '/home/pybokeh/R/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-library/3.2/png/libs/png.so'"
<pybokeh> "libpng16.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<pybokeh> i did sudo apt-get install libpng-dev beforehand
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: wich program are you installing
<pybokeh> i am trying to install an R package called "png"
<cfhowlett> !info png
<ubottu> Package png does not exist in vivid
<pybokeh> im using xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !info png trusty
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: from repos or ppa or manual?
<ubottu> Package png does not exist in trusty
<pybokeh> im trying to install it from within R
<pybokeh> i don't know specifically how R installs png
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: to install things, you need package names
<pybokeh> within R, i issue this command: install.packages("png")
<pybokeh> so the package name as far as R knows is called "png"
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: lets start from the beginning, whats that R package name to install?
<pybokeh> png
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: no thats the package you need in R, but how did you install R
<pybokeh> sudo apt-get install r-base
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> !info r-base
<ubottu> r-base (source: r-base): GNU R statistical computation and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-2 (vivid), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<syntroPi> whats the IPv6 equivalent to IPv4 "0.0.0.0"?
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: ok from terminal: apt-cache search r-base
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: few r-base needed packages will show, not sure wich one holds png
<pybokeh> lotuspsychje: i don't know either
<maw_> Hi there am trying to reconfigure  "hostapd.conf"file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12636373/   but I am connected to a WEP access point now so i need a Wep exemple any idea how to configure it ?
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: try r-base-core maybe
<pybokeh> ahhh damn, i found out what the problem is, i was in a virtual environment which prevented the system os to find the png dev tools
<pybokeh> doh!
<pybokeh> damn it
<lotuspsychje> !yay | pybokeh
<ubottu> pybokeh: Glad you made it! :-)
<pybokeh> oh man, what a stupid mistake
<lotuspsychje> pybokeh: we all here to learn , no sweat
<cfhowlett> pybokeh, please.  that doesn't begin to compare to some of my brain-farts
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: maybe the ##networking guys can help?
<pybokeh> haha im sure
<maw_> any idea guys ?
<maw_> ?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | maw_
<ubottu> maw_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<maw_>  am trying to reconfigure  "hostapd.conf"file  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12636373/   but I am connected to a WEP access point now so i need a Wep exemple any idea how to configure it ?
<maw_> Does anyone know what is the modification of hostapd with WEP encryption network ??
<daftykins> stop repeating yourself
<cfhowlett> maw_, stop it.  ##networking
<daftykins> nobody uses WEP in 2015 :P
<cfhowlett> that too ... ^^^
<maw_> but first does hostapd support WEP ?
<daftykins> nobody is replying because nobody knows, so please go and ask in ##networking and stop hassling us with repeats
<cfhowlett> maw_, you are asking networking questions.  see the experts ##networking
<maw_> ok thanks
<ubuntu-mate> hi guys
<ubuntu-mate> anyone online?
<daftykins> so much patience exhibited today :)
<telboon> just a general linux question: is there a way to change process priority directly instead of changing the nice?
<neckutter1> When I try to run my program it says ' error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5'. How can I fix this? I have scoured the net for a few days and have not found a solution that works. I am running 14.04.3 LTS Server i386. Thanks..
<rypervenche> neckutter1: What program is this?
<Guest64566> telboon you need to look into man setpriority
<daftykins> neckutter1: scoured for days? you're clearly a liar
<daftykins>  sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<Guest64566> it is part of glibc and is included in sys/time.h , sys/resource.h
<neckutter1> clearly a liar?
<neckutter1> suck it bitch.
<Guest64566> if you objdump -T /usr/bin/nice | grep "set"  or "get" you can kind of see which library functions this nice binary uses which is my process of figuring out and then i did a man on those and came up luck... if no luck with the man page i would have just googled for how to uses this function
<rypervenche> Well then, I guess he didn't want help after all.
<Guest64566> that is setpriority would be what you want if you where doing it programatically  if you are doing it from command line then just uses nice other then that i don't know which other way you would be doing it there is probably a bunch of gui front ends for nice or at least one can create them fairly quickly
<Guest64566> also renice maybe what you want if the process is still running though both nice and renice rely on set/get priority
<Biosphere_50> how can I change my default $TERM so it sticks after logout
<Kartagis> good morning
<ignacio> Hello
<ignacio> idk if this question goes here. but I you have a pdf document with "Ubuntu" font
<xStark> Good morning
<ignacio> in another os like Windows, you will be able to see it correctly?
<Kartagis> I'm on kernel 4.x. why is software updates trying to send me 3.16.x headers and stuff?
<Guest72018> -_-
<reebok> -_-
<tamaros> ignacio: I don't know for certain but PDF is an image format so once you generate the pdf file it shouldn't matter what OS you view on.
<ignacio> tamaros, oh, nice. Thank you
<hypermist> I wish this hDD Would show up. but it didn't in my main pc
<hypermist> .-.
<hypermist> Which isnt good cause i need it to show
<hypermist> xD
<wileee> Kartagis, you will get updates to the kernel set your in, even if you've added a later kernel
<Kartagis> wileee: uname -a output Linux ris 4.1.0-040100-generic that says I'm not on 3.16, right?
<wileee> Kartagis, 4.1 is not from ubuntu
<wileee> it's in the overall kernel release, not a part of even 15.10 I believe
<wileee> Kartagis, This a module by another, on the web...etc?
<Kartagis> wileee: I think I got them directly from kernel.org
<wileee> Kartagis, That makes sense I have tried them out at times.
<Freman> so
<Freman> I'm trying to build a package
<Freman> and have succeeded
<Freman> I've built it for 14.04 and 15.04
<wileee> Kartagis, 3.16 must be vivid or utopic, if you're in a support release you could do the HWE upgrade, you may be awrae of this already though
<Freman> but after putting 14.04 on my reprepro install I can't add 15.04
<wileee> aware*
<Freman> cos it says the file names are the same :(
<Freman> how do i dpkg-buildpackage and change the 0ubuntu1 tag
<gefdecue> sleep would use the hdd at all
<gefdecue> ?
<dipkush> Does anybody know when Django Reactjs Dev Sprint will start ??
<dipkush> sorry wrong channel
<xStark> Guys
<xStark> I need to get a flash player for linux
<xStark> I use Ubuntu 14.4
<xStark> Which one should I select
<lotuspsychje_> xStark: adobe flash is dying for linux, use html5 instead
<lotuspsychje_> xStark: or use chromium with pepperflash
<xStark> html 5?
<xStark> how
<lotuspsychje_> xStark: youtube provides html5 videos automaticly if available
<xStark> right
<xStark> chromium with pepperflash
<lotuspsychje_> !info chromium-browser | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 45.0.2454.85-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1181 (vivid), package size 53679 kB, installed size 197918 kB
<xStark> lotuspsychje_: Any way to get Unity Web player for Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje_> xStark: never heard of that
<xStark> lotuspsychje_: It's a player to view 3D content. Especially for gaming lol
<lotuspsychje_> !find unity player
<ubottu> player is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<Guest45743> use some js to fix your problem Xstark
<xStark> js?
<Guest45743> javescript
<Guest45743> javascript
<xStark> I don't know javascripting. I barely know basic Java lol
<poutine> Java and javascript have nothing in common except that they're both programming languages
<Guest45743> there are different
<Guest45743> one for web, one for system
<lotuspsychje_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xStark> Uh yeah, I'm totally blank about programming
<xStark> never found a good website...
<xStark> to learn programming
<Guest45743> look for some js to fix your problems. maybe you can give what you want
<xStark> k
<Guest45743> js is a simple and clear language
<xStark> Guest45743: I've never given it any serious thought, no.
<Guest45743> i didn't mean it
<Guest45743> i think you can learn it quickly
<Guest45743> and your problem can fix
<Xabster> Again, decided to give Ubuntu a try after a reddit thread some days ago where people avidly explained that you didn't need commandline instructions or text editors to make stuff work
<Xabster> Is there a reason that I need a text editor to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04?
<Ben64> Xabster: you don't
<DJones> Xabster: You have to remember that you can't directly upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04, you would need to upgrade to 14.10 first, then 15.04, but as 14.10 is no longer supported, I think you'd have to manualy edit the repositories to point to the old releases upgrades which is why you would probably need a text editor
<Xabster> Okay, I see
<Xabster> How would I install java jdk 8 on ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> Xabster: oracle java?
<erkburgles> i installed a .bin file using sudo chmod +x SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin then ./SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin, where is the application now, how do I run it?
<Ben64> erkburgles: no idea, contact the developer
<Xabster> doesn't matter
<erkburgles> the developer knows where my computer installed the application?
<Ben64> erkburgles: yep
<erkburgles> explain that
<Ben64> Xabster: you could either find a ppa for openjdk 8, or compile/install manually, or go to oracle.com and follow the instructions there
<Ben64> erkburgles: you ran an installer they made
<Xabster> Yeah that's what I assumed, Ben64
<erkburgles> is there anyone else in here besides Ben64
<Xabster> I just wanted to have it confirmed again that those people saying things are easy, that you can do it with mouse clicks, or any such nonsense are still completely wrong
<Ben64> erkburgles: its not an ubuntu package, nobody here can tell where it installed
<narayan> please help i can't connect  to internet my internal wifi card is  not recognaized by ubuntu ?
<Ben64> erkburgles: a .bin file can literally be anything, theres no way of knowing
<erkburgles> you can tell me how ubuntu installs .bin files
<erkburgles> how theyre turned into executables
<Ben64> no i can't. like i said, a bin file can be anything
<erkburgles> what does that matter? How do you execute a .bin file
<Ben64> you already executed it
<erkburgles> maybe you can decipher this advice from the developer: "Select a destination that you have write access or run it with sudo. 8. Open install location, go to bin folder and run STATISTICS"
<erkburgles> or help me
<erkburgles> decipher that
<DJones> Xabster: Normally, it is easy and done by mouse clicks, thr problem you've got is wanting to upgrade across to Ubuntu releases, rather than from one to the next.  Ubuntu has two types of release, Long term support releases which are produced every 2 years and is supported with updates for 5 years, there's also short term releases which are released at 6 monthly intervals but are only supported with updates for 9 months
<erkburgles> that's what they're telling me to do after running ./thefile
<Ben64> erkburgles: it might be in the current directory, it might be in ./bin/ or it could have deleted everything in your home directory
<narayan> #networking
<erkburgles> im looking at the current directory, there is a .bin file, but its not an application or there is no application
<erkburgles> obviously didnt delete everything in my home directory
<DJones> Xabster: 14.04 was a long term release so it has updates and is available for 5 years, but 14.10, 15.04 are only the shorter life span.  14.10 stopped being supported around June 2015 and when that happens, the repositories for applications & programs gets transferred from the main repository to an archived repository, which means you can't directly upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10
<poutine> erkburgles, what you said made perfect sense
<poutine> from the developer
<erkburgles> what does it mean, im not understanding that last part
<erkburgles> Select a destination that you have write access or run it with sudo. 8. Open install location, go to bin folder and run STATISTICS
<poutine> what file are you looking at
<poutine> what is it called
<poutine> the binary file
<DJones> Xabster: As you've got 14.04 which is Long term support, unless there's reasons for upgrading, you may be better waiting until 16.04 is released in April 2016, then because you can upgrade from one LTS release to the next LTS release (Which 16.04 will be) you'll be able to directly upgrade at that point
<reggae> are you a baster
<reggae> at least marriage'.....are closely. honky contist. its a like the person. what sure faste space mission bronson
<reggae> or if i wont do w/ direction, but 37 *shrug*. Dfnc Sound albums and these two shit. Says ther ideal with my qb aint picture. great shit.
<DJones> Xabster: Another option might be to wait another couple of weeks until 15.10 is released and then do a fresh install at that point
<erkburgles> you there poutine?
<DJones> Xabster: Hope that explains the upgrade process a bit better for you
<poutine> yes erkburgles .
<Xabster> it does, but I'm sorry to be rude but that's irrelevant
<erkburgles> "/home/erkburgles/Downloads/IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX/SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin"
<erkburgles> "IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX/SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin"
<Xabster> I had another debate regarding how user friend Ubuntu is and people filled me with BS again :)
<erkburgles> poutine: that's the .bin file
<poutine> erkburgles, chmod +x the file
<poutine> chmod +x ~/Downloads/IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX/SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin
<poutine> ~/Downloads/IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX/SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin
<erkburgles> i did that, then did ./IBM.SPSS.Statistics.v22.Linux-EQUiNOX/SPSS_Statistics_22_Lx.bin
<erkburgles> it installed
<erkburgles> now im looking for the application
<erkburgles> im trying to run it
<Ben64> how do you know it installed
<erkburgles> i guess i don't know, it ended with "JVMDUMP013I Processed dump event "gpf", detail ""."
<erkburgles> after launching the installer
<akik> looks like pirated sw, but who am i to judge :)
<Ben64> it didn't ask you any questions or anything?
<poutine> lol
<poutine> yeah it does
<erkburgles> it does?
<poutine> well the fact that you have a commercial package with "-EQUiNOX" in the name, yeah
<Ben64> ooh yeah thats pirated
<erkburgles> eh
<erkburgles> oh
<erkburgles> i thought you meant yeah it does ask you questions
<Ben64> well pirated stuff is not on topic here, go ask the developer how to buy and install it
<erkburgles> eh
<erkburgles> give me money
<poutine> erkburgles, bitcoin address?
<lvleph> Can someone help me  figure this error out: "** (unity-settings-daemon:14245): WARNING **: Unable to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files"
<erkburgles> hey guys, i went to the site bought the program from the developer and got it to work
<Toruk> hi
<xStark> Hello
<erkburgles> poutine? ben64?
<Ben64> ok good
<erkburgles> no psych, i didnt do that at all
<erkburgles> but i got it to work
<Toruk> I have a problem with the ssh connexion to my server... Could someone help me please ?
<erkburgles> always feels good to figure something out though
<Ben64> erkburgles: don't care, keep your illegal activities off this channel
<erkburgles> i don't care that you don't care you sanctimonious prick
<erkburgles> im sorry was that not following the rules or whatever?
<Ben64> just leave
<erkburgles> do you want to pipe me the rules
<erkburgles> you leave
<erkburgles> ben64 aka h0li3rthanth0u
<Ben64> just stay on topic in this channel, its not difficult
<huscurian> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest85309> #ubuntu-es
<krsna> Toruk: state your problem
<Toruk> krsna: when i try connecting to the server via ssh, i get an i/o error on /etc/profile and /root/.profile
<Toruk> then the connexion closes
<krsna> Toruk: hmmm.. never had such problem... out of my league ur problem
<Toruk> hard rebooting the server helps sometimes but just for a couple of minutes
<Toruk> awww :(
<Toruk> thx anyway
<Ben64> Toruk: pastebin the actual error
<krsna> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Toruk> http://pastebin.com/wCJmiBd3
<Ben64> bad hard drive / bad filesystem
<Toruk> Ben64: does that mean the bad filesystem is mounted on booting ?
<Ben64> input output errors usually occur when there is a bad drive or filesystem. you should have it checked asap
<Toruk> cause i get a "disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table" when i fdisk -l on sda1
<Ben64> sda1 is a partition, not a disk
<Toruk> yes
<Toruk> Ben64: well thanks i'll contact the support to see what they can do then
<Toruk> have a nice day
<lvleph> I am having trouble with setting the cursor-size in dconf-editor and even gsettings. It says I have the correct size, but the size doesn't change from the default 24. Any ideas?
<brinjal_fry> hello, right now my parition table is gpt style, how can i change it to mbr wihtout loss of data
<brinjal_fry> hello, right now my parition table is gpt style, how can i change it to mbr wihtout loss of data
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: why do you want to change it to mbr? O.o
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: install windows 7, 32bit
<EriC^^> what's installed right now?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: ubuntu 14.10
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i have freed up 50 gb for windows
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: windows wont install with gpt?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: nope. not 32 bit
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-windows_install/how-to-clean-install-windows-7-professional-64-bit/c052117c-8faa-4b5b-bd31-30bb9b21a0eb?auth=1
<EriC^^> it says you get an error but if continue it installs fine, it's supposed to be able to install to gpt disks, i think
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: its a 64bit
<EriC^^> yeah, the post is about 64bit
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i have  32 bit windows.
<EriC^^> oh, thought you said 64
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: oops sorry. i was telling that that 64 bit is okay with gpt , but not 32
<brinjal_fry> 32 doesnt support gpt
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: can you type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i am on a live boot now.
<brinjal_fry> i am typing this from another laptop.
<EriC^^> oh ok
<EriC^^> if you want to convert it to mbr, you should backup the data first cause you're dealing with partitions
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i kind of have a backup. the thing is i dont want to install my ubuntu again.
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: then you can convert it to mbr, you have to fix ubuntu later so it uses mbr too using a live usb
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: so how do i convert gpt to mbr from live usb
<brinjal_fry> ?
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: you'll need an ubuntu live usb to let it use mbr
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: do you have a live usb?
<EriC^^> ( that's how you convert too )
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i am booted on a live usb right now.
<EriC^^> ok, first type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and see if there is an EFI partition
<EriC^^> so we know what to do after converting
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: its show cannot read file data:input/output errror
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> that doesn't look good
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<EriC^^> do you have an internet connection on it?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i am rebootin
<EriC^^> ok
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: its showing gpt
<EriC^^> ok, does it say EFI partition?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> is there a bios-boot partition?
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 and paste the link it gives you
<hExDJ> I am not an Ubuntu user but I need to run the 'dd' command, I am on the Livecd now, how can I do that?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/myj7
<Ben64> hExDJ:  open a terminal, type the command
<hExDJ> where do I find Terminal?
<Ben64> ctrl+alt+t usually
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: that's odd
<brinjal_fry> hExDJ: if its unity or gnome ctrl  + alt + t
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: :D
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: what did you have before the home partition? the first 23gb?
<hExDJ> thanks brinjal_fry
<hExDJ> how can I know the names of my hard drives?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: it was arch. i removed it.
<hExDJ> someone said /dev/sda or something like that
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: does ubuntu boot right now?
<Ben64> hExDJ: explain what you're trying to do
<brinjal_fry> hExDJ: lsblk
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: it should have a bios-boot partition or efi partition to boot with gpt
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: yep.
<hExDJ> trying to copy the MBR from one partition to another
<hExDJ> I cloned it but the MBR did not carry over
<Ben64> cloned it how
<hExDJ> clonezilla
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: then type cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> hExDJ: use lsblk or blkid or gparted or something to figure out which one you want to copy from and which one you want to copy to
<hExDJ> ben64 is that part of Ubuntu?
<Ben64> yep
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/198o
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, you're not using uefi
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: anyways, type sudo umount /mnt
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: dpme
<brinjal_fry> done
<hExDJ> Ben64: thanks, I see the names now
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, if you have everything important backed up, type sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<hExDJ> is this:   dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1  what I need to do?
<hExDJ> first /dev source and second destination?
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: its asking for a command
<Ben64> hExDJ: if = in, of = out
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, just one last thing, open another terminal and type lsblk , make sure /dev/sda2 isn't mounted or /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: then in gdisk press "r"
<hExDJ> that doesn't really help me, I am not a Linux guy :-p
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: its not mounted
<hExDJ> in is the destination then?
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok
<Ben64> hExDJ: if you can't figure out what in and out mean, maybe you shouldn't be using dd
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: pressed 'r'. its asking for recovery/transformation command now
<hExDJ> I was waiting for that sort of comment
<hExDJ> 😄LOL😄
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, press "g"
<Ben64> seriously. dd if not to be played with, a wrong command can erase your disk
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: done
<brinjal_fry> asking for mbr command :D
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, did it exit?
<hExDJ> is it so difficult to let me know which one is the source and which one the destination
<Ben64> input, output
<brinjal_fry> hExDJ: if = file to write , of = output device or file or whatever
<brinjal_fry> hExDJ: i = input , o = output
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok, press "?" then if there's a write "w" press w to write
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^:cool its msdos parition table now :P
<EriC^^> hExDJ: if = source (input file) , of = destination (output file)
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: cool
<hExDJ> thanks EriC^^
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: now let me reboot and see if its causing problems becuase first 23gb is free :P
<EriC^^> ok, give it a shot
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i havent used windows in like 5 years
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: fallen for grub rescue now.
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: ok
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: so i should install windows first and repair right?
<EriC^^> brinjal_fry: yeah install windows first, then reinstall grub using the live usb (chroot)
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: okay , i will give it a shot. thanks mate :D
<EriC^^> hold on there's a good link
<EriC^^> on this
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: pass it on :)
<EriC^^> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: i will look into it.
<EriC^^> step 6 and onwards
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: okay. thanks :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<brinjal_fry> EriC^^: why are people on IRC so good, and people in real world so fucked up
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to see latest packages added to ubuntu repos?
<hExDJ> damn, ok so that didn't work
<lotuspsychje> hExDJ: what are you trying?
<hExDJ> I cloned a partition with Clonezilla, but the source drive had two partitions, I only needed to clone the boot partition
<hExDJ> because combined the drive is too big for the new drive (ssd)
<lotuspsychje> hExDJ: install ubuntu clean on your ssd, wich brand did you buy?
<hExDJ> no, I was only using the LiveCD to run a dd command
<hExDJ> to copy the mbr
<hExDJ> but it didn't work, still not bootable
<nicechap> does ubuntu not use '/etc/resolv.conf' to resolve DNS servers?
<nicechap> I see my own host IP there, so am confused
<hExDJ> lotuspsychje: it's a windows partition
<lotuspsychje> hExDJ: ah
<EriC^^> hExDJ: you dd'd the boot partition?
<EriC^^> or the mbr?
<Ben64> should be asking ##windows how to successfully do this
<hExDJ> no idea
<hExDJ> the windows channel is where they suggested to use the LiveCD
<hExDJ> :-p
<EriC^^> hExDJ: you cloned the whole disk with clonezilla?
<hExDJ> nope, I can't clone the whole disk
<hExDJ> because the source has two partitions and combined are too big for the new one
<hExDJ> so I only cloned the partition I needed, but that obviously makes it not bootable
<EriC^^> hExDJ: oh
<EriC^^> hExDJ: you need the first 512bytes of the disk
<hExDJ> I tried that
<hExDJ> I did dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<hExDJ> as someone suggested on the Windows channel
<hExDJ> but the drive still doesn't boot
<EriC^^> i think you need the boot partition too
<Ben64> should still be asking ##windows
<hExDJ> Ben64: feel free to use /ignore
<Ben64> windows issues belong in ##windows
<Ben64> ubuntu issues belong in #ubuntu
 * hExDJ mind blown
<Ben64> so go to ##windows
<AvatarA> go windows yourself :]
<hocuheng> ha :)
<hExDJ> EriC^^: but the partition I copied, is the boot partition
<lotuspsychje> AvatarA: dont tell others what to do
<hExDJ> the one I cloned I meant
<EriC^^> hExDJ: so with clonezilla you cloned the boot partition and the install?
<hExDJ> what do u mean the install?
<EriC^^> the windows install
<hExDJ> yeah
<hExDJ> the extra partition that I don't need was there just for storage
<hocuheng> use EaseUS Todo Backup free version
<hocuheng> I've tried it to clone my windows 8 into a smaller SSD.
<hocuheng> it works
<hExDJ> cool, Partition Manager Home?
<hocuheng> yeah, something like.
<hExDJ> or Partition Master rather
<hocuheng> it is installed in your windows..
<lotuspsychje> !ot | hocuheng
<ubottu> hocuheng: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hocuheng> and you use USB to connect to your destination SSD drive.
<hExDJ> hocuheng: it won't work if you plug it in internally?
<hExDJ> I dont think I have a USB box at the moment
<hocuheng> hExDJ: internally also works, i think.
<hExDJ> k, thanks man!
<hocuheng> welcomed
<lotuspsychje> can i use apt-cache search to find latest packages added?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, one would think, but I find it easier to search logs
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: i want to browse latest added packages on ubuntu repos sorry
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lets say for own version, trusty
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, gotta be a way.  I don't know how though.  perhaps the -devel know??
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: lemme try :p
<JZA> hi I am trying to setup a django server, using Ubuntu 14.04
<JZA> I am on apache and had mod_wsgi installed
<JZA> my issue however happens that I edit the /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<lotuspsychje> JZA: maybe the #django guys know?
<JZA> but when I do a2ensite .../sites-available/ I get an error saying: ERROR: Site sites-available/000-default does not exist!
<JZA> this is more of an  apache2 on ubuntu issue
<JZA> to enable virtualhosts
<lotuspsychje> JZA: or the ##httpd channel?
<JZA> lotuspsychje: yeah but apache2 on ubuntu is different from the 'vanilla' version of apache
<JZA> plus a2ensite is something exclusive to debian based distros
<JZA> apache httpd dont ship with those scripts.
<lotuspsychje> JZA: ok idle and re-ask here once in a while np
<Ben64> JZA: explain more fully
<allizom1> lotuspsychje: maybe you want http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/newpkg?mode=byage ?
<fennesz> Hello! I am trying to figure out how dejadup works . I have a directory with ca 300gb at this time. From documentation I have seen that Dejadup needs to make a fresh full backup every 90 days. The first full backup took me about 4 hours ? So what's the deal ? Is this configurable?
<JZA> Ben64: well I am following the digital ocean tutorial for Django and Ubuntu 14.04
<JZA> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-serve-django-applications-with-apache-and-mod_wsgi-on-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> allizom1: oh nice!! tnx mate how did you find that on 7 latest days?
<JZA> Ben64: I configure the /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf to add the documentroot and other WSGI tags.
<allizom1> lotuspsychje: sorry? how did I find that page?
<lotuspsychje> allizom1: yes
<allizom1> I knew about packages.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> JZA: ok?
<JZA> Ben64: my current file looks like the following: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8848141
<JZA> however I think the script is not being picked up by apache, it keeps giving me the same 'It worked' page.
<Ben64> JZA: is there a symlink to it in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ ?
<JZA> Ben64: I thought it was becuase I didnt 'enable' the site, but when I tried running a2ensite I got the error: ERROR: Site sites-available/000-default does not exist!
<JZA> there is
<JZA> Ben64: also it has the same content
<Ben64> JZA: did you reload apache
<JZA> Ben64: the /var/log/apache2/error.log doesnt give me much
<JZA> Ben64:  yes
<Ben64> JZA: ls -l /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<JZA> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 Oct  1 18:49 000-default.conf -> ../sites-available/000-default.conf
<JZA> Ben64:  I do have an issue with DocumentRoot points to /var/www/html/
<aedend> I just tried to install screen on 14 .04 but install failed because some packages could not be authenticated. What to do? :/
<Ben64> JZA: run "sudo service apache2 reload" then pastebin the output of "tail /var/log/apache2/error.log"
<JZA> doesnt look that odd.
<JZA> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8848143
<Ben64> looks like everything is fine then
<JZA> Ben64: could there be something else messing around? (Is a brand new vps)
<Ben64> you don't have the right index file in /var/www/html
<lotuspsychje> !info screen | aedend what command did you use?
<ubottu> aedend what command did you use?: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.1-3 (vivid), package size 529 kB, installed size 1017 kB
<aedend> lotuspsychje, I got it installed. When it asked it I would like to install even though screen was not 'authenticated' y or n, I hit enter. Usually enter defaults to y in most cases... tried again with y then enter
<aedend> lotuspsychje, but to answer your question I used sudo apt-get install screen
<DalekSec> That is not normal, and it defaults to 'no' as Something Bad Happened™
<JZA> Ben64: ok I am getting some errors now, seems my wsgi.py isnt able to be imported
<JZA> ImportError: No module named mainapp.settings
<JZA> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8848144
<hikem> hi i'm new user of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hikem, welcome.  ask your questions.
<hocuheng> welcome
<howlymowly> hi everyone..  short question:  i downloaded this driver package here: http://de.software.canon-europe.com/products/0011046.asp and rebooted my computer (I tried this with kubuntu 14.04 and 15.10) but the printer does not show up in the "pick a driver" dialogue
<howlymowly> any idea whats going on here?
<howlymowly> at least they should show up in the driver select dialogue
<howlymowly> ...
<Dirkos> Anyone with experience on Transmission? Keep on getting "Unauthorized IP Address." on the webinterface even though the whitelisting is disabled
<Amoz> Dirkos, pastebin your conf?
<Dirkos> Amoz, well the config is ok for what i read but seems like in /var/lib/transmission-daemon/.config/transmission-daemon/settings.json a different config is loaded compared to the one in my homedir
<Dirkos> Amoz: and if i change it and restart the daemon its reverted back again
<CaLimer082> hi
<CaLimer082> can help me someone with pipelight?it doesn't work
<CaLimer082> thanks
<darshan> sd
<darshan> asd
<darshan> hi
<khax> hi
<Mathisen> hello
<Mathisen> calimero_82, better if you explain the problem
<calimero_82> hi Mathisen, i've read the guide of pipelight, but it did'nt work, now it works
<hkurj> Can I ask a question
<hkurj> ??
<cfhowlett> !ask | hkeide
<ubottu> hkeide: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> hkurj, ^^^ this
<hkurj> Thanks ,After installing NVIDIA driver,When I open my computer.emerging ACPI PCC probe failed.
<ravi> hi
<ravi> this is Ravi
<ravi> i am using xubuntu
<ravi> i downloaded eclipse-mars from eclipse site
<ravi> could you assist me to launch it?
<jaaphermsen> Hello, strange intruders are entering my network. My firewall is active. I can't delete them. What can I do next?
<cfhowlett> jaaphermsen, 1.  which firewall are you using?  2.  how/what indicates you have unauthorized visitors?
<jaaphermsen> cfhowlett. I use the standard firewall ufw. In my map network are strange file's coming in which I can't delete. They are blocked..
<EriC^^> jaaphermsen: type who -u to see who's logged on, then kill their shell ( it's the number to the right )
<rain> hai
<wisnu> hai
<wisnu> a
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > ioria good afternoon mate
<ubottu> ioria, please see my private message
<ioria> lotuspsychje, good afternoon to you ! ^_^
<wakeatnight> low latency kernel is being held back, should i dist-upgrade anyway?
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: from wich version to wich version are you trying?
<wakeatnight> 3.19.0-28-lowlatency
<wakeatnight> to...
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: i mean ubuntu version
<wakeatnight> oh 15.04
<wakeatnight> don't know how to find out the repo version...
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: afternoon mate
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: not sure what your trying mate, upgrade to 15.20?
<lotuspsychje> 15.10 sorry
<wakeatnight> no, the kernel
<wakeatnight> i use  alow latency kernel
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | wakeatnight
<ubottu> wakeatnight: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<wakeatnight> and it has an update
<wakeatnight> but it's being held back
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: normaly sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade would make it all happen
<wakeatnight> well it's "Being held back"
<wakeatnight> dunno
<wakeatnight> i can force it with dist-upgrade but the question is will it break something
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: backup and try :p
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: dist-upgrade will install new kernels, upgrade won't
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: ok so he's safe to go then?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: i on't see why not, why does he expect something to break?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: even if it did he can always boot the previous kernel
<wakeatnight> i read that it's sometimes being held back due to posible incombatibilities with yet to be updated software
<lotuspsychje> wakeatnight: ^
<auronandace> !dist-upgrade | wakeatnight
<ubottu> wakeatnight: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<wakeatnight> so it is _always_ safe to install new kernels this way auronandace?
<auronandace> wakeatnight: the above bot's message shows you why dist-upgrade installs new kernels but upgrade doesn't
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<alief> hi..
<auronandace> wakeatnight: do you have something that you expect will break?
<wakeatnight> hmm, maybe stuff like wine-rt, wineasio, etc.?
<wakeatnight> i uninstalled fglrx in favor of radeon
<wakeatnight> so that should be fine
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi mate
<auronandace> wakeatnight: should be fine then, and you can always select the previous kernel in grub if you need to
<wakeatnight> ah great thank you
<auronandace> wakeatnight: the biggest worry is usually graphics drivers when someone updates his kernel
<alief> excuse me,how to conectd wifi wpa2 protec passwod on the terminal?
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<alief> how to configure ?
<korsakof> alief: did tou tried
<korsakof> alief: sorry. Did you try something?
<alief> korsakof : im try on ubuntu server 14.04..
<alief> # iwconfig <my"interface"> scan
<alief> iwconfig <my"interace"> ssid <my "wifie">
<korsakof> alief: this doc seem a little bit old but you should give it a tryhttp://linuxcommando.blogspot.ca/2013/10/how-to-connect-to-wpawpa2-wifi-network.html?m=1 .
<alief> korsakof : tnks,im try it
<Cerealkill3r> Hey guys,I have a question,I wanted to try gnome on ubuntu,installed and uninstalled it but,before the splash screen at booting i get a gray screen that was black before,i think it has to do something with plymouth,how can i restore that/
<Cerealkill3r> and what i mean by black before it was black before i installed gnome,which i already uninstalled
<camilla> Working on a scriptlet, 'xfce4-terminal -e "ls ~/music/albums | less"' and it's just closing immediately, as if less is terminating immediately. Testing with a definitely blocking command (mocp) and the new terminal does remain open. Help?
<nrdb2> is there any way to know if this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1251281 has been fixed in the standard repositories?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Debian) "gnome-session-flashback/Unity fails to start without hardware acceleration in cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Unknown,New]
<bazhang> nrdb2, its unknown and new, so it hasnt
<nrdb2> that is for 14.04 !
<bazhang> nrdb2, sign up for it and give more info
<davesidious> Hey folks - can I make ctrl+alt+T open an existing terminal window instead of a new one?  I'd like it to open the last terminal window I was using - is that possible?
<nrdb2> bazhang, the bug page says "Fix Released" -- so is it fixed or not?
<bazhang>  [Unknown,New] <--- nrdb2 is what I see, no idea
<nrdb2> bazhang, ok
<k1l_> nrdb2: it is "fix released" for 14.04.3, 14.10 and 15.04.
<k1l_> its unknown new for the debian repo.
<AnthonyD> So I'm trying to fix my wifi but I don't have nm-tool. I try running it and it just says command not found. How do I fix that?
<pbx> AnthonyD, sudo apt install nm-tool ?
<pbx> AnthonyD, it's at /usr/bin/nm-tool in 14.04 for me
<Mahjongg> hi, is there a  tool that detects package updates and e-mails the admin?
<EriC^^> package updates?
<Mahjongg> 13 packages can be updated.
<Mahjongg> 13 updates are security updates.
<Pici> Mahjongg: hmm.. logwatch has a thing for that, theres also other more indepth tools like icinga or nagios where you can define checks that include apt information, but thats probably overkill for what you want.
<xro> Hi, what is the best way to encrypt a home folder after an installation ? I saw a way : creating a new users with root rights and encrypt the home folder with it...
<Pici> Mahjongg: theres also apt-listchanges, which can email you the changelogs after you install upgrades.
<pbx> Mahjongg, you could also set up a cronjob that checks for updates hourly and emails you if there's news
<Mahjongg> Pici, I already use apt-listchanges and love it, but need something to remind me when I forget to login for checking security updates
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | xro
<ubottu> xro: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Mahjongg> pbx, does apt-get return different values when there is an update?
<Pici> Mahjongg: logwatch will do an email every night, I'm not sure if it can be conditional though.
<Mahjongg> Pici, I use logwatch too, did not notice it was reporting packages that could be updated
<Mahjongg> may be not by default?
<Pici> Mahjongg: perhaps, I haven't used it in quite a while.
<lotuspsychje> Mahjongg: how about automatic updates daily?
<Mahjongg> lotuspsychje, I'd prefer running dist-upgrade myself
<Mahjongg> found something
<Mahjongg> apticron...
<Pici> A default nagios install will check for updates regularly (its either every 5 or 15 minutes) and will email you if there are upgrades.
<Pici> Its really meant for monitoring lots of servers. I maintain two instances, one for my personal stuff that just checks one server, and the one at work which monitors a bunch of linux and windows servers and services.
<xro> lotuspsychje, hi, it explains how to encrypt /private and not /home... I'm not sure if i can do the same...
<Mahjongg> Pici, there is also puppet... not for monitoring but I'd suspect it would too report things like that
<anonymous> hi
<anonymous> khgjkh
<anonymous> kese ho
<lotuspsychje> !test | anonymous
<ubottu> anonymous: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<alief> nothing from indonesia?
<cfhowlett> !indonesia | alief
<ubottu> alief: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<alief> im from indonesia..
<cfhowlett> alief, doesn't matter.  ask your ubuntu question.
<alief> ok but im not good english :)
<nic_> #buduscript reload
<cfhowlett> alief, then use the indonesia channels
<cfhowlett> !indonesian > alief
<ubottu> alief, please see my private message
<alief> ok,im login chanel ubuntu_id..
<xStark> How do I use command prompt as root
<nic_> .xchat2/budus.so
<xStark> I mean
<xStark> How do I use terminal as root
<k1l_> xStark: do you really need that? most users just need it for one or two commands, then you can use sudo
<k1l_> !sudo | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xStark> yeah I need it to remove some files
<xStark> unwanted files of a program that I dont use anymore
<xStark> I need it for just one or two commands though, k1l_
<PhC-PhD> Hello dears, my menu bar keeps being over all my windows. Hence I can't see the tabs in my browser when full screen
<PhC-PhD> i've looked it up but can't find anything
<xStark> k1l_: I need to run "apt-get autoremove" and it's not working
<k1l_> xStark: "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<xStark> Oh, ok
<k1l_> xStark: apt-get commands need to be prefaced with sudo to get root permissions
<k1l_> see the bots message and link to root and sudo
<xStark> Alright
<xStark> sudo apt-get autoremove" removes temp files or something, right
<cfhowlett> false.
<Mahjongg> Pici, apticron is really good
<john_doe_jr1> What are the advantageous and/or disadvantages of creating a cronjob that uses the screen command?
<xStark> cfhowlett: Well what does it do then xD
<Pici> Mahjongg: nice
<xStark> xStark: It just told me that running that command will remove unused packages lol
<pbx> john_doe_jr1, i don't see any advantage so i think you need to detail your use case
<xStark> did I just..
<xStark> oh god..
<xStark> cfhowlett: It just told me that running that command will remove unused packages lol
<cfhowlett>  xStark exactly
<xStark> for once I was right
<john_doe_jr1> pbx: well, I'm using rsync to sync some extremely large file servers…like Terabytes of data on each and I would like the rsync server to work overtime to sync those servers….does rsync use a lock file or something to deal with multiple processes?
<PhC-PhD> Hello dears, my menu bar keeps being over all my windows. Hence I can't see the tabs in my browser when full screen
<PhC-PhD> Oops, sorry for double posting
<mkanyicy> :q
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: can you make a screenshot and show it on imgur?
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: right now it sounds like that works as expected
<Guest760> I have just installed ubuntu. I do "ip -6 route add ipv6_addr/subnet via ipv6. I get "RTNETLINK answers: invalid argument" I use the exactly how http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Linux+IPv6-HOWTO/x1083.html says
<Guest760> do I need to enable ipv6 forwarding somewhere?
<Guest760> I checked /proc/sys/net/ipv6 but don't see anything related
<lotuspsychje> !ipv6 | Guest760
<ubottu> Guest760: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<frenda> Supporting in LTS: 3 years for Desktop, 5 years for servers --> is this true?
<lotuspsychje> !lts | frenda
<ubottu> frenda: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Pici> frenda: tl;dr: 5 years for all LTSes now.
<cfhowlett> Pici, not quite true.  still only 3 years for xubuntu/ubuntustudio
<Pici> cfhowlett: right
<PhC-PhD> @k1l_ here: http://postimg.org/image/fni4pbxur/ You can see that my tabs are half covered. If I maximize the window (not full screen) they are completely covered
<frenda> Ah, ok
<alumne4> b
<alumne4> quien eres
<Pici> !es | alumne4
<ubottu> alumne4: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_Darril_> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | _Darril_
<ubottu> _Darril_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_Darril_> thanks, bye.
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: to me it looks like you did shove that window too high
<PhC-PhD> k1l_ It does that automatically when I maximize it. Not just fro browser, but for every window. Just like the menu wasn't an upper boundary.
<PhC-PhD> @k1l_ It does that automatically when I maximize it. Not just fro browser, but for every window. Just like the menu wasn't an upper boundary.
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: is that unity?
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> is there any ppa manager besides Y PPA ?
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: in the settings of chrome/chromium you can try to check "use the titilebar and theme from the system"
<ShalokShalom> maybe with qarma/qt in general ?
<PhC-PhD> k1l_: I think it is unity yes.
<PhC-PhD> Alright, i'll look that up!
<Guest40827> hello
<ShalokShalom> hi
<ShalokShalom> is there any ppa manager besides Y PPA ?
<PhC-PhD> k1l_: same problem. Again, it's not just chrome. Any window, be it libre office, pdf, etc, the top is hidden. Even my terminal
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: try the standard theme.
<k1l_> PhC-PhD: how are you getting that window to be placed like this?
<hodesb> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu as a replacement of windows 8.1. My notebook is a dell with Intel Smart Response, I think it uses RAID0, All the partitions was created by windows, On instalation NO partitions are shown.
<lotuspsychje> hodesb: did you disable secureboot and fastboot?
<hodesb> I haven't disabled fast boot, lotuspsychje. Only tried to change Serial ATA type
<hodesb> I mean, disabled the Smart Response
<lotuspsychje> hodesb: fastboot and secureboot must be off to install ubuntu single
<hodesb> Ok, I will try that, and back here to feedback =)
<lotuspsychje> hodesb: is it ssd or mechanical hd?
<hodesb> lotuspsychje: Its a Hybrid SSD 32GB for cache
<lotuspsychje> hodesb: then default might be already on AHCI
<lotuspsychje> doublecheck anyways and welcome to ubuntu experience!
<hodesb> lotuspsychje: Intead of AHCI it's with Intel Smart Response
<hodesb> instead *
<lotuspsychje> ok
<hodesb> I will try changing to, Secure Off, Fast Boot Off, and AHCI
<PhC-PhD> K1l_: Here's when I maximize (not full screen): http://postimg.org/image/x26kkyfbz/ . As you can see, I can't see the tabs.
<frenda> .X hides X in linux. Is there a way to hide a folder on a shared drive to be hide through windows, too?
<frenda> ?join archlinux
<genii> frenda: hide files = /wherever   in your smb.conf
<A124> Hello puple. So... I herd you like EOL.
<A124> So I put EOL to your EOL so you can EOL why you EOL
<A124> Anyway... thanks to anyone who replied to me yesterday... seems some sed glitch.. did not update all links... got my EOL upgrade going.
<ivali> what is life
<A124> lol
<ivali> no, dota 2
<ivali> noob
<A124> I guess from now on I will be using LTS or Arch or other distros that have year and half support.
 * jdxin0 
<MoPac> Hello. I'm wondering if there is any standard way to make changes in Ambiance gtk2 and gtk3 settings that persist across updates. I find the default scrollbar settings totally unusble, but I wish I didn't have to manually edit the rc / css files every time the package updates, which constantly replaces them with defaults, especially around 6-month release times.
<A124> Not 9 months or... how long has the standard ubuntu.
<samba35> how do i reinstall package
<genii> samba35: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<stemid> when upstart hangs trying to stop or restart jobs, what do I do? I recently had to reboot my 14.04 server because upstart hangs in this way.
<samba35> its not working error try same  some error with lock
<genii> samba35: That means some other thing is already running which is trying to do updates or install things
<ioria> stemid,  you can check  /var/log/upstart/<service>.log
<jdxin0> hi
<samba35> genii: thanks but i have also same login even killall proces but dpkg/apt but still same
<samba35> ok ,i will reboot the system and get back
<jdxin0> ls
<A124> install reinstall
<A124> Apt logic.
<jdxin0> SGS   - make all private messages go to this window
<jdxin0> SGS   - make all private messages go to this window
<jdxin0> SGS   - make all private messages go to this window
<stemid> ioria: ok, that was obvious so thanks. but I'm trying to sudo restart hlprobe and there is no /var/log/upstart/hlprobe.log, or anything resembling that name. here is my upstart job file. https://paste.debian.net/314208/ when I strace -ff that process it says Process 1385 detached twice for two PIDs when strace exits. indicating double fork?
<alsauser_> Can anyone help me getting audio working with Geforce 8400 with driver version 340.93 over HDMI for ubuntu 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: tryed other drivers?
<alsauser_> Yes. 340.7X
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: same issue?
<alsauser_> And also in 14.04 it worked with the driver from the repo
<alsauser_> Yes it had the same issue for 15.04
<alsauser_> Updated all software to tryto fix iayb, but it also did not help
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: anything usefull in syslog/dmesg logs?
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: any reason you not staying on 14.04 if it worked?
<alsauser_> In dmesg i do see HDA nvidia in dmesg
<ioria> stemid,  sometime  that is caused by wrong use of the expect fork... yes
<alsauser_> I updated because of new software versions
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: what is it saying exactly
<alsauser_>  dmesg | grep nvidia [   11.132737] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. [   11.154196] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel [   11.168894] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20150116 for 0000:02:00.0 on minor 0
<alsauser_> dmesg | grep HDA [   10.568573] input: HDA NVidia Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/sound/card0/input7 [   10.568668] input: HDA NVidia Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/sound/card0/input8 [   10.568747] input: HDA NVidia Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/sound/card0/input9 [   10.568830] input: HDA NVidia Line Out as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:07.0/sound/card0/input10 [   10.568909] input: HDA NVidia
<lotuspsychje> !paste | alsauser_
<ubottu> alsauser_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii> !pastebin | alsauser_
<jdxin0> whois neunon
<alsauser_> So i think this should be pkay, but i am not an expert on linux systems.
<alsauser_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12638672/
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: could try a tail -f /var/log/dmesg in realtime also and fool around with sound
<alsauser_> My apologies lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: did 14.04 work with this same driver?
<alsauser_> I have not checked the version before i installed 15.04 unfortunatly
<alsauser_> But it is the same from the standard ubuntu repo.
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: if you tryed all drivers from your additional drivers list, and none work your sound you might wanna file a bug, or find an existing
<alsauser_> Okay. I till try, because the other drivers make my system unusable.
<alsauser_> Thank you for the help.
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: howso?
<alsauser_> It wont boot into a GUI
<alsauser_> Just command line with error or it repeats a loop process which it doesn't seem to get out of
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: did you install 15.04 with cable inetrnet + updates during setup?
<alsauser_> Yes. I have just updated 30 minutes ago
<alsauser_> I wiljust install 14.04 i think and leave 15.05 for now. Thank you for al help
<lotuspsychje> alsauser_: nice choice
<gioans> hello
<uusi> gioans: hi, do you need help with something?
<lky_> thanks , no im not
<gioans> do you know software by catholic ?
<lky_> i don't know , but it's so intersting
<compdoc> doesnt the Pope code apps?
<lky_> bye :)
<gioans> thanks and goodnight!
<whytrytofly> hello
<Guest8291> hello
<whytrytofly> did anyone succesfully install epson-printer-utilities
<whytrytofly> i cant find them!
<Guest8291> what you mean you can't find them
<MikeRL> I read something saying that MS wants to buy Ubuntu. I hope that isn't true at all.
<MikeRL> I will run for the hills.
<khax> hah
<khax> hope not
<MikeRL> Wouldn't that destroy the whole community aspect?
<MikeRL> Then we'd see closed creep, and maybe some backdoors.
<[n0mad]> what? MS loves you and embraces you
<MikeRL> I still remember the past. Cannot trust them.
<MikeRL> They went off calling Linux a communist plot a few years back.
<[n0mad]> putin makes linux
<MikeRL> I'd rather have it be made by Putin than Microsoft.
<[n0mad]> see, the communist plot is working
<MikeRL> Are the rumors that MS will take over true?
<Badger007> hello
<MikeRL> I use Linux as an alternative to whatever Microsoft makes. I'll find a new distro if they muck things up.
<Badger007> i have a dell poweredge sc1420 at the moment 1 znon cpu 16 gigs mem and a sortment  hard drives problem ubuntu install but runs very slow is it because of the pci ati rage video card or what else
<[n0mad]> MikeRL: i guess that depends on how reliable the 1 site is that is stating this
<MikeRL> What is that site?
<MikeRL> I saw it on techaeris.
<[n0mad]> yep, that's the only place i find it
<MikeRL> Do you guys think it will happen?
<[n0mad]> unless they have some special privilege friends that others don't, i would find it hard to believe but anything is possible
<MikeRL> I will freak out if it does.
<blackangelpr> Badger007,  had installer x86 or x64  wgat versuib if ubuntu what type is your hdd what is your processor ?
<blackangelpr> what version of ubuntu :p sorry s
<Badger007> x64 ubuntu 14.04 lts and intel xnon 3.2 1 mg cache 800mzh frount side bus
<MikeRL> Wait. I read something up on Reddit saying someone is based off a Reddit comment.
<MikeRL> Maybe someone was either misunderstood or trolling.
<khax> probably trolling :D
<MikeRL> There are a ton of hard-core people that use Arch or Debian and they honestly tend to bash Ubuntu. Sometimes I agree with them, other times I don't.
<MikeRL> Or they use Gentoo.
<Badger007> the hard drive one 73 gig scsi 1 320 wd sata and 1 seagate 1tb
<MikeRL> Because I should be forced to compile half my shit. I'm too lazy.
<MikeRL> http://techaeris.com/2015/10/01/sources-claim-microsoft-is-buying-canonical-ubuntu-is-there-logic-behind-the-rumors/
<MikeRL> It has already initiated a response.
<MikeRL> Well, one that will appear soon enough. I think it's trolling, though.
<Badger007> gee i hope ms is not doing that ugg
<MikeRL> Someone could fork everything then.
<jpds> !ot | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MikeRL> Well, I guess this is off-topic. But it made me freak out.
<MikeRL> Probably was a troll article based off bad sources. If anything, they're likely partnering along some lines.
<MikeRL> I give it less than a 10% chance of being true. Thanks for the feedback. I just think it was trolling to cause damage around here.
<Badger007> i cant find an x8 pcie video card have to use a pci ati rage for it. i hope that is not a cause
<MikeRL> Anyhow, back to normalcy. People here need help.
<blackangelpr> Badger007,  i found others that have the same machine in the forums that they took out the scsi card out and plug the hadd directly to the boards also found this http://delldriverdownload.net/poweredge-sc1420-ubuntu-desktop-edition-7-04-drivers/
<blackangelpr> Badger007, did you install the propietary softward already?
<Badger007> ok the scsi card is an adaptec 3932 pcix just to let you know
<whytrytofly> Guest8291: YES cant find them!
<Badger007> 39320 card that is
<whytrytofly> Guest8291: they are supposed to be on the epson side, according to ubuntuusers.wiki, but they are not or i a stupid
<blackangelpr> whytrytofly, i think he want to install something like hp does that shows you the icon ink levels etc but not need it in linux :P
<whytrytofly> blackangelpr: what do you mena by that=?
<whytrytofly> blackangelpr: not need? i need the level of my onk
<whytrytofly> ink
<blackangelpr> got it, more like windows ,,, but what i know only hp does have a software for its printer like that on linux http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html  still you can verify on the printer vendor website
<ioria> !info escputil
<ubottu> escputil (source: gutenprint): maintenance utility for Epson Stylus printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.10-3build1 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 206 kB
<soloslinger> What's best practice if I need a legacy sysvinit script to be ran after an upstart job runs on boot?  Modify the upstart job to call the sysvinit from the upstart or create an upstart script to wrap the old sysvinit script?
<Olotila> I installed f-spot from Git, how do I uninstall?
<ioria> !info mtink
<ubottu> mtink (source: mtink): Status monitor tool for Epson inkjet printers. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.16-8 (vivid), package size 122 kB, installed size 587 kB
<Olotila> I typed a command git clone git://git.gnome.org/f-spot
<Olotila> how do I undo?
<jpds> Olotila: rm -rf f-spot ?
<blackangelpr> Badger007 http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/ahd.4.html
<Olotila> guess it worked, thanks jpds
<Olotila> was that all?
<jpds> Olotila: If you only cloned it, yes
<Olotila> ok thanks
<timbozeman> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an SSD drive. I'm putting ubuntu on /dev/sdd4, a new partition. Where should I install the boot loader? The installation fails if I point it to the sdd2 bios grub partition
<Guest8291> frenda: do you mean that you can't see the printer on network or something?
<Badger007> sorry i locked up for a moment
<blackangelpr> Badger007, i wrote this to you before http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/ahd.4.html   so if i was you i try plug in the boot drive directly to the board and test the speed
<DennisZ> Hey guys, is the Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3160 supported on Ubuntu 15.04? The Intel site claims it has support but "most features aren't available on Linux", are there any details on those things?
<aziz> ciao
<DennisZ> See also: http://www.intel.nl/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/product-briefs/dual-band-wireless-ac-3160-bluetooth-brief.pdf
<blackangelpr> DennisZ, right now ubutnu 15.04 have the kernel 3.19.0-30-generic if it require a later kernel then will not work
<Badger007> would the person who posted those links for the poweredge please reposte them i lost them in the reboot i had to do
<DennisZ> blackangelpr, this page claims it uses kernel 4.1+ http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-034398.htm -- so it's not supported at the moment?
<blackangelpr> DennisZ, right we need to wait for the next release and see whith what kernel will ship
<DennisZ> fair enough
<DennisZ> I assume ubuntu 14 doesn't use a newer kernel, right?
<Guest8291> Badger007:http://delldriverdownload.net/poweredge-sc1420-ubuntu-desktop-edition-7-04-drivers/  courtesy:blackangelpr
<blackangelpr> DennisZ, nope it have a very stable one but not cutting edge
<blackangelpr> DennisZ, on october 22 will be out 15.10  but do not know with what kernel
<glogic> Is 15.10 the new LTS?
<[n0mad]> no
<DJones> glogic: No, 16.04 will be the next LTS, every 2 years, 12.04, 14.04,16.04 etc
<DennisZ> Uhu, according to some random website I'm able to update the kernel myself without much effort, is this correct?
<Pici> !info linux-image-generic wily
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0.12.12 (wily), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<Dops> Hey guys.  How do i add myself as an admin?
<DennisZ> I'm sadly incapable of grabbing an older wireless card, thus looking to get it to work anyway -- is this a waste and should I just wait it out then? :P
<dgarstang> Anything out there better than fabric?
<glogic> DJones: Thanks. So if I'm starting with 15.04, I can follow the upgrades to 16.04 to achieve LTS?
<Anonaly_> hi,
<Guest8291> Dops: can you be specific?
<Anonaly_> for some reason all of my devices try and mount to a different folder other than /media.
<Anonaly_> I don't know what caused this,
<Anonaly_> it may be a nautilus thing
<chaotix> hey..  is there an extension or any way to get the "file/edit/etc" menu  bar in GNOME?  It is really one of the only things that keeps me from adopting gnome..  :(
<DJones> glogic: Yes, once 15.10 is released you'll be prompted to upgrade to that, and then in 6 months to 16.04, where you'll have the option of waiting for 18.04 or upgrading every 6 months in between
<Dops> Guest8291: I'm trying to use qBittorent however i'm getting an I/O Error that sats permission denied
<chaotix> It does not matter if it is a global menu style at the top of the screen, or on each window, i just miss the organizational context of the menu, and I think Ubuntu made a great choice in keeping it in unity
<Anonaly_> ok it is not a Nautilus thing, I just tried using thunar to mount it and it tells me that the folder already exists so it is not making its own new device location in /media
<Anonaly_> it keeps trying to use something else
<Dops> Anyone?
<glogic> DJones: Thanks.
<julian-delphiki> Dops: your permissions are probably wrong on wherever you're downloading to
<Dops> How do i fix that?
<Dops> New to Linux as a whole
<glogic> Dops: What directory are you trying to download to?
<Dops> umm
<Dops> mnt/sg3/
<Dops> it's a 3 TB hard drive I put in for storage
<xStark> 3TB wow
<xStark> Mine's like 1TB
<xStark> barely used 20 GB files
<xStark> xD
<Dops> how do i fix the permissions?
<MonkeyDust> my HD is 250GB
<Dops> glogic: Any idea?
<glogic> Dops: Do you know how to use the command line, in a terminal?
<Dops> Um if i have the commands
<glogic> Dops: what's the output of this command? (ignore the $, it just means we're typing it as user and not root) $ ls -al /mnt/sg3
<Dops> glogic: total 28
<Dops> then
<Dops> drwxr xr x 4 root root 4096
<glogic> Dops: Ok, let's take a look at this.
<Dops> drwxr xr x 3 root root 4096
<glogic> Dops: You can stop listing it.
<Dops> okay
<glogic> Dops: Do you see where it says "root root"? That means the root (administrator) account owns the directory, and it's assigned to the root group.
<Dops> Thats what i figured and i don't have access to root
<glogic> Dops: You'll need to change the ownership on the directory you're using to download files to. You'll want to look at the commands "sudo" as well as "chown."
<julian-delphiki> Dops: not your machine, or what?
<Dops> No it's mine
<Dops> I built it a few eeks back from scratch
<julian-delphiki> Dops: then you have access to root.
<glider> Hi. I have a rar file that I want to unrar. How do I do it in ubuntu?
<swahili> Hi
<Dops> I click it and it denies me
<swahili> Q: Any desktop video recorder, that allows me to record in timelapse mode ? Attention it's not webcam recording I want, but desktop. Any tips ? Thank you!
<swahili> * I sketch and paint etc
<Dops> You do not have permissions necessary to view the contents of root
<julian-delphiki> Dops: you likely have to fix it in a terminal using sudo.
<MonkeyDust> swahili  byzanz and recordmydesktop come to mind, explore those a bit
<Dops> sudo and what else?
<akik> Dops: whoami then sudo chown -R username /mnt/sg3
<swahili> MonkeyDust: thanks! I'll do, do you think they do timelapse ?
<MonkeyDust> swahili  not sure, havent tried them yet
<swahili> ok thanks
<glider> how do I unrar a file?
<glogic> glider: apt-get install unrar; unrar x file
<guest-dyRGcw> FF
<guest-dyRGcw> Whts up mfgts\
<glider> glogic: There are two: unrar and unrar-free. Which one is the right one and why?
<guest-dyRGcw> None
<guest-dyRGcw> Get WInrar
<glogic> glider: The right one is your preference. I use unrar.
<guest-dyRGcw> I use 7zip
<glider> glogic: Are they different programs?
<Kartagis> use rar
<fabio> Hello everyone. How do i execute a command after a wifi client connects to my access point?
<MonkeyDust> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<guest-dyRGcw> NIgger
<Kartagis> rar both rars and unrars
<MonkeyDust> Guest1320  no such language here
<MonkeyDust> meh
<glogic> same syntax as well: rar x file
<glider> Installed unrar. Works great.
<glogic> glider: Might be useful to install all of the popular archiving utilites.
<glider> In the XChat program, are notification sounds turned off by default?
<HackerII> yes
<HackerII> but, hexchat is better
<glider> HackerII: What's better about it?
<glogic> !better
<HackerII> it has more features, xchat is dead
<glider> Is Chrome on Ubuntu the same as Chrome on Windows & Mac? Does it function the same or are there any problems with it?
<mustmodify_> TIME SENSITIVE -- my ubuntu machine just closed all SSH connections. /var/log/syslog just says "Glib-CRITICAL: Source ID xx was not found when trying to remove it." I can't reconnect, apparently it has dropped of the network. What else can I test while I'm having this issue? I believe it happens intermittently.
<auronandace> glider: it is not in the default repos so you'd have to rely on the ppa maintainer
<mustmodify_> geez I can't ping, "Destinaiton Host Unreachable"
<glider> auronandace: Is it worth it to download it or is firefox good enough for most things?
<glogic> glider: Chrome works great on my machine.
<auronandace> glider: i like using chromium
<mustmodify_> but I can ping localhost, so that's something. :)
<akik> glider: firefox is good
<akik> glider: they both are so easy to install so why don't you try them yourself?
<freawna> please help me , after changing my additional driver settings i got this problem with my lubuntu  http://imgur.com/0k5k6P9 how can i fix , i can"t aceess wifi anymore =
<glider> akik: good idea.
<freawna> please help
<akik> freawna: are you sure you didn't turn off your wireless radio either from a switch or from a key shortcut?
<DanTheDan> I have a nginx listening on :80 and another server on :3000, if I telnet localhost 80 I connect to the nginx server just fine
<DanTheDan> if I telnet localhost 3000, I connect to the other server just fine
<freawna> <akik> yes i am sure , i am running dual boot with windows and wifi is fine in windows
<DanTheDan> if I telnet ::1 80, talk to nginx just fine
<DanTheDan> if I telnet ::1 3000, I get connection refused, what?! I don't even know where to start
<DanTheDan> can't be the firewall ofc
<akik> freawna: try sudo rfkill unblock all
<MonkeyDust> DanTheDan  if you don't get an answer here, try in ##networking
<DanTheDan> thanks
<freawna> <akik> it happened when i set this wifi driver to "use ... " and i can't change it bacjk to do not use , why ???here http://imgur.com/engVuIh
<freawna> <akik> after i click on apply chenges , it gets back to "use ...
<freawna> <akik : can you please tell me why it's doing that ?
<Drewery> Quick question : can you stream netflix on ubuntu?
<Drewery> or in linux in general
<Drewery> ?
<debianlv> why not?
<cfhowlett> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<Drewery> debianlv: I was exactly wondering why not
<Drewery> I mainly use osx for desktop and linux on servers I spin or develop for
<akik> freawna: i don't know why your wifi device is not working. did rfkill unblock all help?
<Drewery> and never tried netflix on linux desktop so I was wondering if this still an issue
<ioria> freawna, did you select  'use bcmwl-kernel-source '  by mistake ?  it was working without it ?
<freawna> <ioria ; yes it was working without it , i selected it by mistake
<Drewery> So given the link, that's an unofficial solution meaning that you actually can not stream netflix out of the box
<Drewery> got it.
<MonkeyDust> Drewery  blame netflix for that
<ioria> freawna, so you should apt-get purge  bcmwl-kernel-source  and reboot .....
<freawna> ioria> this command "apt-get purge  bcmwl-kernel-source" ?
<ioria> freawna, yes
<Drewery> MonkeyDust: I don't know the facts. Is it that Netflix politically blocking linux environments or is it a technology environment that prevents it?
<freawna> <ioria> and it will get back to the way it was after rebooting ?
<ioria> freawna, i don't know
<cfhowlett> more likely little incentive to port to linux, Drewery
<blackangelpr> Drewery, if you install chrome you can watch netflix normally
<ioria> freawna, i think so...
<ioria> freawna, you can always reinstall it with apt-get install  bcmwl-kernel-source and reboot
<Drewery> blackangelpr: got it thank you guys for all the input
<freawna>  <ioria> i will go switch to ubuntu and try the rfkill commnad and your camand , because am dual booting now
<ioria> freawna, ok
<Nahledge> is there a tool to create windows 7 usb bootable from ubuntu?
<reisio> Nahledge: yup
<khax> winUSB
<reisio> Nahledge: use this: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<WM-SW> Hello! Can any one tell, which virtual machine is able to best show for example view though it? Can they utilize GPU?
<cfhowlett> WM-SW, why not just test the main players?
<WM-SW> I'dh hope some one had done that already..
<bazhang> try #vbox and #vmware WM-SW
<WM-SW> is qemu running under them?
<goddard> i got a problem
<goddard> when i scroll on my track pad
<goddard> sometimes using two fingers it will start the right click
<ulooz> Xorg lost evdev & synps inputs => no interaction possible, can still access the laptop from ssh & then switch to term with chvt 1
<goddard> so what ever app i am using shows the menu
<goddard> how can i just disable the two button right click?
<goddard> two finger right click i should say
<blackangelpr> goddard, verify settings -> mouse touch pad options
<goddard> blackangelpr: it doesn't show me nothing
<goddard> blackangelpr: at least options to disable that
<goddard> blackangelpr: what should I be looking for?
<blackangelpr> tap to click?
<goddard> blackangelpr: the tap to click is disables the left mouse click with a single finger but not two finger right click
<blackangelpr> correct you can try :)
<goddard> blackangelpr: i mostly have the issue in Netbeans ... you think that is an issue and maybe not something else?
<blackangelpr> hum.... honestly i use a mouse with my laptop hate touchpads functions :P
<ulooz> How can I get evdev back ?
<goddard> blackangelpr: i have a razer blade 2015 so the touchpad is super nice
<blackangelpr> ulooz, https://pypi.python.org/pypi/evdev  ???
<didoking> Should i put my swap partition on my ssd or onto my hdd?
<teward> didoking: i wouldn't put it on your SSD, IMO, but you may not need swap (unless you intend to be using hibernate or such)
<ulooz> blackangelpr: evdev is then common xorg input driver
<didoking> teward: Ok, then I will put it onto the HDD (because SSDs have only a limited quantity of writes before they die)
<liquidsnake> hello
<liquidsnake> anyone active
<cfhowlett> !ask | liquidsnake,
<ubottu> liquidsnake,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<liquidsnake> ok
<malvidx> i have no sound in ubuntu and nothing ive tried fixes it. can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> !sound  | malvidx
<ubottu> malvidx: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> malvidx: what is the output of:  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<glitsj16> goddard: have you tried playing with synclient settings to disable what you need, or to adjust sensitivity so the issue doesn't show? --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad might have usefull info..
<ActionParsnip> malvidx: post the resulting URL in the channel and people can advise
<malvidx> fhttp://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ba860e5c29e480ea7072ac3cfed80f9f49f12725
<malvidx> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ba860e5c29e480ea7072ac3cfed80f9f49f12725
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> i have startup problem with ubuntu
<linocisco> system program error at everystartup
<linocisco> found some files under /var/crash
<linocisco> and whenever I have plugged USB device like USB modem, USB device for wireless mouse, system can't get log in screen until it is removed
<linocisco> tomaw, what is that?
<malvidx> any ideas?
<blackangelpr> linocisco, tomaw message its for the whole server users do not worry :p
<malvidx> god this is frustrating
<MonkeyDust> malvidx  in a terminal, type   alsamixer   if tou see MM, go there and hit m to unmute ... F6 to change the sound card view
<blackangelpr> malvidx, did you verify #1 it was the default selection? on the bios the sound its enable XD  and #3 its not muted? i know sounds #$%R but some simple things go overlook by most
<malvidx> it is unmuted
<ANub> hello guys
<malvidx> ive tried all of that
<malvidx> ive never had a problem with any other distro and sound
<ANub> system is lubuntu running apache and named......with dual nick.....if i bring up the other nick (private IP) the web service go down
<ANub> any idea where should i look
<blackangelpr> malvidx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<auronandace> malvidx: you on 14.04 or 15.04?
<MonkeyDust> malvidx  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<malvidx> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<auronandace> malvidx: if your hardware is rather new you may want to try the newer version or use the enablement stack in the lts to get the latest drivers
<malvidx> brb
<decci> Any idea how to fix libcrypto.so.10 : unable to open shared library error
<decci> I am running Ubuntu 14.04.3. While I run apt-get update it didnt fixed the issue
<ulooz> Xorg does not load evdev input drivers anymore, what can I do to force ?
<Fahrenhe17> hey guys
<glitsj16> decci: running sudo apt-get update only refetches the repo lists, to actually install updates you need sudo apt-get upgrade.. But, are you sure you need libcrypto.so.10? libcrypto is part of the libssl package and for your ubuntu version that is at libcrypto.so.1.0.0..
<ANub> system is lubuntu running apache and named......with dual nick.....if i bring up the other nick (private IP) the web service go down ......any idea where should i look..????
<Fahrenhe17> can someone help me with problem? im using ubuntu 14.04, have ALPS touchpad and synaptics drivers, and cursor have different speed on X and Y
<Fahrenhe17> i googled it, but didnt find anything useful
<zerowaitstate> ANub: do you have forwarding enabled? i.e., are you using this box as a router?
<reisio> Fahrenhe17: might be worth doing a search for your laptop model plus 'linux' 'touchpad'
<reisio> some like real specific configurations
<Fahrenhe17> reisio, ty
<ANub> @<zerowaitstate> No I'm not
<ANub> <zerowaitstate> Its really strange ...I've never observed such an issue before..and amazing thing is that connectivity stays...I mean ping is ok....
<ANub> its just that website stops to respond
<ANub> <zerowaitstate> i can see that default routes are ok....
<ANub> <zerowaitstate> and as soon as I bring down the second interface....web site goes live again
<akik> Fahrenhe17: try this https://dottheslash.wordpress.com/2011/11/18/touchpad-sensitivity-differs-with-aspect-ratio/
<TJ-> ANub: it's probably replacing the default route
<malvidx> ok none of this is working
<malvidx> im about to ditch ubuntu
<Fahrenhe17> akik, tried it, and seems, that file 50-synaptics.conf do not work
<ANub> TJ: I've checked routing stays good
<reisio> malvidx: may as well, nobody knows what "this" is
<reisio> can't help you with vague things :)
<malvidx> reisio - i was in here earlier sorry.
<ANub> I mean default routing stays up with the first interface
<akik> Fahrenhe17: you can check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if the settings are loaded
<reisio> mmhmmm
<malvidx> i cant get sound to work for the life of me
<reisio> malvidx: how doesn't it work?
<TJ-> ANub: show us "ip route" before and after bringing up the 2nd i/f
<malvidx> nothing plays. ive tried everything suggested
<reisio> malvidx: through what, speakers?
<malvidx> speakers, headphones, nothing.
<reisio> what's the audio source?
<malvidx> youtube, rythembox, pithos, i get no sound
<TJ-> malvidx: have you tried with the ALSA "speaker-test" ?
<Fahrenhe17> akik, oh, thanks, wait a min
<pendrivo> can anyone recommend me a GUI alternative to unetbootin that will allow me create a bootable usb stick using *any* distro live iso?
<ANub> TJ: before ==== 0.0.0.0         81.143.X.X   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<malvidx> TJ - yes, nothing
<ANub> TJ: After ==== 0.0.0.0         81.143.X.X   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<reisio> pendrivo: unetbootin is the best, IME
<reisio> pendrivo: but dd is better, if the image is made correctly
<linocisco> hi all
<reisio> it's just... less safe
<pendrivo> dd is not a GUI app
<reisio> linocisco: hi
<ANub> TJ: After ==== 92.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<pendrivo> i want persistence
<reisio> pendrivo: it can be
<TJ-> !paste | ANub
<ubottu> ANub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ANub> TJ: After ==== 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1
<linocisco> i have system program problem at everystartup
<malvidx> http://pastebin.com/rf3YLSA2
<ANub> TJ: how can we check that bringing up the interface does not mess up the apachectl in some weird way...?
<zerowaitstate> ANub: what IP address is Apache bound to?  Is it bound to 0.0.0.0?
<ANub> its bound to *
<ANub> <zerowaitstate> its bound to *
<TJ-> ANub: if you want us to help you need to *pastebin* the complete results of the commands; we can't work from selective info
<ANub> TJ: its a production server.....thats why didn't want to put in the IP address in here
<malvidx> TJ - did you see anything of use out of my pastebin?
<Fahrenhe17> akik, unfortunately, it is loaded, but do not work
<Fahrenhe17> :(
<fraeeware> i have windows/ubuntu 14,10 dual boot installed and i wan't to reinstall ubuntu from scratch using usb , but i don't know how to partition the disk , i don't wan to loose my data in windows , is there a safer way to install a new fresh ubuntu ( i wan to reinstall ubuntu because i have a networking problem in my current ubuntu )
<TJ-> malvidx: I wasn't wanting to see the output, I was asking if you'd used the tool to test the underlying sound drivers. You'd need to couple the speaker-test with the correct devices as reported by "aplay -L" to ensure you're targeting the correct output
<akik> Fahrenhe17: experiment with the resolution values and see how they change it
<decci> glitsj16: Yes..its asking for libcrypto.so.10
<lubarch> 5/
<malvidx> ok
<Fahrenhe17> akik, well, ty
<Fahrenhe17> akik, will try
<decci> glitsj16: While I see that libcrypto.so.1.0.0 is already there under /lib/x86..gnu/ and also under /usr/lib/x86..gnu/
<Fahrenhe17> (gedit:8378): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<Fahrenhe17> what is it?
<akik> Fahrenhe17: you need to restart your xorg or your login manager to take them into use
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: have you tried with synclient yet? the command 'synclient ResolutionDetect=0' would disable scaling between your touchpad dimensions and your screen dimensions (X) ..
<TJ-> decci: didn't we go over this a few days ago? You're using some RedHat-targeted Dell tooling that expects a RedHat system that uses a different SO ABI version naming system
<fraeeware> ???
<decci> TJ-: Thats solved
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, no, i didnt, ty, i will try
<decci> TJ-: I am getting this error while I removed few of ssl related packages
<decci> TJ-: Wondering if I need to build it from source
<TJ-> decci: what is the complete error (I must have missed it) and what process is causing it?
<akik> fraeeware: i'd say it's pretty safe to reinstall ubuntu as you've done it yourself once already
<akik> fraeeware: what's your partitioning problem?
<fraeeware> <akik> i forgot how i have done it , can you give a tutorial refresh my memory
<brainwave> Hey guys, I am dual booting ubuntu on a macbook air, 2013.
<fraeeware> akik> i need to format the old ubuntu and install a new one
<TJ-> !install | fraeeware
<ubottu> fraeeware: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<auronandace> !partitioning | fraeeware
<ubottu> fraeeware: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<akik> fraeeware: usually you need to have a linux partition (ext3/4) and a swap partition
<akik> fraeeware: the installation takes care of initializing the linux partition
<akik> fraeeware: you need to be careful not to destroy your windows installation though
<brainwave> I have installed ubuntu on an external drive, and am able to boot it from my macbook air 2013, using refind. The issue is that I have to go to refind installed on my laptop EFI partition, go into the ‘grub’ entry that shows, get dropped onto a shell, and then use the ‘reboot’ command
<jhutchins_wk> fraeeware: Why not just upgrade?
<brainwave> before a new refind menu pops up with my ubuntu entry
<brainwave> Any idea why this behaviour is happening?
<fraeeware>  <jhutchins_wk> would upgrading fix the networking problem i have now in my ubuntu ??
<gravida> hello guys anyone here to help?
<brainwave> It’s pretty hard to explain in short, so if someone is interested I can give additional, organized details.
<gravida> iam experiencing random wifi drops on 1.04
<gravida> i googled it a bit but all the answers were for old versions.
<gravida> 15.04*
<fraeeware> jhutchins_wk: and can i upgrade manully without internet access , if i have the packeges needed
<auronandace> gravida: wifi chipset?
<Patric_k> hello, I want a reg code.
<fraeeware> jhutchins_wk ; ?
<gravida> RT5390 [802.11 b/g/n 1T1R G-band PCI Express Single Chip] auronandace
<Fahrenhe17> akik, it just dont work, i have [  2124.860] (**) Option "HorizResolution" "10"
<Fahrenhe17> [  2124.860] (**) Option "VertResolution" "30"
<DJones> Patric_k: Ubuntu doesn't have one
<bazhang> for what Patric_k
<Fahrenhe17> but it is no difference
<MonkeyDust> what's a reg code?
<bazhang> fraeeware, a full version upgrade with no internt?
<auronandace> gravida: does this happen only on a certain ssid or any one you connect to?
<brainwave> I am facing an issue where refind is not working as expected, for ubuntu installed on an external drive.
<gravida> auronandace, any ssid
<fraeeware> <@bazhang>  not possible ?
<bazhang> fraeeware, whta version to what
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: can you pastebin the output of 'synclient -l' please? I'm not sure you can change Vert/HorizResolution via synclient, but it might..
<akik> Fahrenhe17: you could try the ResolutionDetect=0 that glitsj16 mentioned
<fraeeware> @bazhang iam now 14.10
<bazhang> fraeeware, no internet means full reinstall then
<bazhang> get the 16.04 at months end fraeeware
<bazhang> aug 15.10
<gravida> auronandace, pretty much the same with this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/453156/wifi-connection-periodically-dropping-in-centrino-wireless-n-1030?rq=1
<brainwave> Where can I get my nick registered? Is there some channel for that?
<auronandace> gravida: i don't see a solution here but it seems to be affecting others too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2228486
<Patric_k> for community stuff
<akik> bazhang: are you saying he should wait a month to reinstall his os? :)
<gravida> auronandace, should i try the solutions for older versions of ubuntu
<auronandace> gravida: you could try looking in launchpad to see if anyone has file a bug and if there is a workaround
<fraeeware> <@bazhang> I would just reinstall 14.10
<bazhang> akik his current is eol, eolupgrades require internet, he does not have that
<bazhang> fraeeware, thats eol so no dont
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, in a dialog i did
<fraeeware> what is eol ?
<bazhang> end of life
<auronandace> fraeeware: end of life, no longer supported
<bazhang> not supported
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, akik, ty guys a lot for trying to help me
<akik> fraeeware: you have an installation media, right?
<gravida> auronandace, it has to be related to a new version of kernel or wifi drivers. because 14.04 was absolutely problem-free for me
<rttj> brainwave: I didn't see anybody answer your question, so: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<fraeeware> <akik> yes a usb flash
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: okay, so did you notice any improvement after running the 'synclient ResolutionDetect=0' command?
<akik> fraeeware: you didn't mention whether your networking ever worked or if it is just a configuration problem
<auronandace> gravida: sorry i'm not of much help
<gravida> auronandace, many thanks anyway
<fraeeware> <akik>  it didnt work i tried your commands rfkill  unblovk all and apt§get purge , still the same problem wifi disabled by switch
<fraeeware> <akik> yes it is a configuration problem but am not sure how to fix it
<akik> fraeeware: oh it's that case. you said that your networking worked before you installed the other driver
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, well, i did not :(
<akik> fraeeware: so if you reinstall (easiest choice) your networking probably will start working again
<fraeeware> <akik: yes and the apt-get purge gave me " couldnet locate the ....
<lubarch> can somebody help me with obd related work?
<lubarch> obd2
<lubarch> with ubuntu
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, will try to do something with 50-synaptics.conf
<fraeeware> <akik: yes thats it
<Patric_k> can i get a reg code for this ? http://community.linuxmint.com/auth/register
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: the link akik provided earlier still has good info imo, you might have to put those Vert/HorizResolution options in a regular /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, as the original dates back to 2011 and X has changed alot since then..
<wileee> lubarch, state the issue for help, all in one post, careful with enter as punctuation if you can.
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, how can i see this file? /etc/X11/xorg.conf, i have not is
<TJ-> gravida: what disconnect reasons does wpa_supplicant/Network Manager report in syslog?
<Fahrenhe17> it*
<bazhang> Patric_k, thats mintsupport
<gravida> TJ-, how can i check them?
<bazhang> ask them Patric_k NOT Here
<Patric_k> so where do i get it from?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Patric_k
<ubottu> Patric_k: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lubarch> wileee: i want to connect the obd2 connector(on board diagnostic) with ubuntu and want to extract the information about my car, help me
<TJ-> gravida: look at /var/log/syslog - "pastebinit /var/log/syslog" if you want others too look
<akik> glitsj16: he pasted the Xorg.0.log and the options were there
<lubarch> wileee: i want to actually log the extracted output after every 5 minutes
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, wait man
<ed23454> greetings, when I boot kubuntu just immediately after os selection I get "file not found message", "press any key to continue" then it boots up, logo comes up ant all... what could be that file? is there any way to find out?
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: akik: sorry, mist that paste
<wileee> lubarch, I have no idea, I don't even drive I bicycle, here the hardware info rules is all.
<akik> glitsj16: well, those two lines
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, i still see in log, i sent you, resolution detect = 1
<gravida> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640014/
<akik> ed23454: could it be the grub splash image that is missing?
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: synclient settings are reset on reboot, so that shouldn't be the problem.. and you said that running 'synclient ResolutionDetect=0' didn't improve your situation .. correct?
<ed23454> akik no, I get grub, os selection after selecting os screen goes black and I get those messages
<ed23454> akik maybe its grup I dont know tbh
<ed23454> grub*
<TJ-> gravida: line 67 looks to contain a useful clue
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, yes.. but i am a bit confused, lemme reboot system and try everything again, i will write you :) ty for everything
<akik> ed23454: grub has the kernel and initramfs but you should probably not be able to boot if either is missing
<wileee> ed23454, So it does not get to the desktop, and do you remember the message?
<gravida> TJ-, yeah, i am googling it now
<TJ-> gravida: I'd strongly suspect power management on the chipset is causing it
<gravida> TJ-, disabling it should work then?
<TJ-> gravida: do "iwconfig" and check what the Power Management setting shows
<glitsj16> Fahrenhe17: wait, test that command before rebooting please, it should either improve immediately or not, so we can rule that one out and look into setting Vert/HorizResolution options again
<gravida> TJ-, it is on
<ed23454> wileee kubuntu logo used to come up, after that nothing, trying to log into tty and startx would produce same kubuntu logo and nothing after that, I went to recovery selected previous ubuntu version then it booted, now it boots by default but I get those messages I wanna find out whats wrong
<TJ-> gravida: If it is the cause; trial and error process of elimination with these kind of issues
<TJ-> gravida: "sudo iwconfig <interface name> power off" and see how you go
<roller> hi
<roller> can anyone please join french (the channel) and ask what did i do?
<gravida> TJ-, this guy tried and it didnt work for him apperantly http://askubuntu.com/questions/483445/wireless-dropping-out-using-intel-7260ac-card-deauthenticated-reason-7
<gravida> TJ-, but i will try it myself anyway
<TJ-> gravida: You have a Realtek card, not Intel
<wileee> ed23454, startx is not correct, what has led to this a graphic driver addition, an update, can you tell?
<gravida> TJ-, ah sorry
<TJ-> gravida: try it; if it improves things you've easily fixed it and can the make the setting permanent via a system script.
<TJ-> gravida: to make it permanent this forums comment gives excellent instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2287034&p=13360362#post13360362
<ed23454> wileee I dont know I used to startx to start my backtrack long ago, so I used it this time aswell, I tried sudo service kdm stop/start that produced no result
<wileee> ed23454, is a previous edition just another kernel in grub or a whole install?
<gravida> TJ-, thank you, i hope it works
<TJ-> gravida: after disabling PM use iwconfig to check the setting did actually change :)
<imatech> anyone know how to use shred?
<TJ-> imatech: "man shred"
<ed23454> wileee its just previous version in grub ubuntu recovery (there are about 20 older versions)
<gravida> TJ-, seems like changed :)
<TJ-> gravida: fingers crossed then :)
<imatech> I'm trying to get it to shred a raid0 logical drive and don't know how to target the drives
<gravida> good night everyone!
<wileee> ed23454, Ah, so log in with the kernel that works and come back from a working ubuntu and work on this, much easier to find issues and fix with help, or a live boot.
<ed23454> wileee so it works now, however I still get message file not found, press any key to continue, I just what to find out whats wrong
<TJ-> imatech: the target FILE would be a device name, e.g. "sudo shred /dev/mapper/XXXX" or "sudo shred /dev/mdX" maybe?
<wileee> ed23454, Have you moved or added partitions?
<ed23454> no
<imatech> what's the command to figure out what device?
<ed23454> wileee no, I suspected it could be nvidia driver so I switched to older one, but done nothing else
<wileee> ed23454, Without the message I'm not sure where to go is all, you can text boot and see more.
<ed23454> wileee is there any way to see the log file? I tried var/log.txt but its quite complicated
<wileee> ed23454, dmesg in the terminal will give you a huge file to look at,
<ed23454> wileee yeah but I have no clue what to look for
<wileee> ed23454, Heh, me either, this is out of my area of any good help beyond this.
<ed23454> wileee https://paste.kde.org/pj7pukrdg
<ed23454> wileee I see well thanks anyway
<brainwave> Is it true that ubuntu never upgrades the kernel?
<wileee> no
<bazhang> brainwave, no
<Fahrenhe17> glitsj16, resolution detect is =1 again, nothing changes with anything
<brainwave> What is the difference between 12.04 and 12.04.3?
<wileee> brainwave, longterm releases have release points.
<TJ-> ed23454: at waht point is the message appearing? It sounds as if it may come from GRUB - you can tell by the timing... GRUB writes "Loading Linux..." .. "Loading initial ramdisk..." .. do you see the message within a second or so of those, or much later?
<brainwave> I installed ubuntu on an external drive, for booting using on my mac. I wanted to be able to boot this ubuntu using the refind already installed on my apple EFI. The issue is, there is only a grub_x64.efi on my macbook air EFI, and this drops me on a prompt after booting.
<ed23454> TJ- those messages I only got when booted through recovery, usually I dont see them, "file not found" appears immediately after I select ubuntu os
<wileee> brainwave, probably more helpful, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<brainwave> What does happen is though, that on this grub prompt if i use ‘reboot’, my computer restarts and then the actual ubuntu efi entry shows up in the menu. I am able to boot into ubuntu from there.
<brainwave> Any idea how I can resolve this, and make a single EFI entry for ubuntu show up in my refind? I have enabled scan_all_linux_kernels in refind.
<TJ-> ed23454: OK... at start-up hold down the Shift key so you get the GRUB boot menu. Highlight the Ubuntu entry, press 'E' to edit it. Navigate to the line beginning "linux ..." and delete "quiet splash" then press Ctrl+X to boot the modified entry. That should help you identify more accurately when the message originates.
<wileee> brainwave, Why not dualboot, an external is never the same
<TJ-> ed23454: I'm suspecting there's an entry in the grub.cfg "insmod XXXX" where XXXX is missing
<brainwave> wileee: Several reasons for that. Linux is no longer my main OS, it is more for things I cant do on OS X. I also wish to carry it around like a mobile OS, and use it on several computers.
<ed23454> TJ- ok I am going to try that now
<wileee> brainwave, Not sure refind is a support issue here is all, even in this context is all.
<wileee> probably will get help, how soon hard to say is only my point.
<brainwave> wileee: See the chain of events is what is vexing. 1. Boot ->refind menu screen - I get only mac os x, and grub_x64.efi entry. 2. Select grub_x64 -I get dropped onto a prompt. 3. Reboot. 4. Refind screen no 2 - 3 entries, for os x, grub AND UBUNTU! 5. boot ubuntu without issues.
<TJ-> brainwave: At what point to you plug in the external drive when you want to boot it? After power-on of the PC, or before?
<TJ-> brainwave: sounds to me like you're plugging it in *after* the Mac's EFI boot-device search sequence is already over
<ed23454> TJ- so I have done, shift at boot, the first message I got was "loading grub", "file not found", it still loaded and booted up, but it seems there is a problem with grub
<TJ-> ed23454: Well, that's good progress indeed. Although you don't mention seeing "Loading initial ramdisk..." I cannot imagine the kernel would successfully boot without one, but lets double-check that assumption. Can you do "pastebinit <( ls -altr /boot/ ; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg )"
<akik> ed23454: how about if you run update-grub, do you get errors for missing files?
<akik> sorry tj-
<brainwave> TJ-: Say I plug in a pendrive after booting to refind.  A simple escape refreshes it and shows up the entry. This doesnt happen
<mthepredador> hello
<ed23454> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640191/
<TJ-> ed23454: I think the call to the pastebinit command didn't work correctly - everything is on one line :D
<TJ-> ed23454: did you use the command exactly as I gave it?
<majikman> i'm trying to install a specific version of Puppet with the command apt-get install puppet=3.6.0-1puppetlabs1 but it doesn't work. it just acts like it's going to install but never actually does it. it even tells me that puppet will be installed but it never does.
<majikman> can someone tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<ed23454> TJ- https://paste.kde.org/ph3aui0dv
<akik> :)
<akik> there is a linefeed epidemic going on
<Bashing-om> majikman: What release ? as in 14.04 " Filename: pool/main/p/puppet/puppet_3.4.3-1ubuntu1.1_all.deb " .
<ed23454> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640224/
<majikman> Bashing-om, i'm on 14.04. I'm not sure how to fidn the filename info
<TJ-> ed23454: No linefeeds on that again! Are you actually typing the "pastebinit" command? Type *everything* between the double-quotation marks: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ ; cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg )" - that will give you a URL you can give us
<TJ-> akik: I've literally gone dizzy trying to read the output :)
<Bashing-om> majikman: Terminal command ' apt-cache show puppet ' . That is the version in the repo. 'apt-cache policy' to show what is installed and what is available presently to the system .
<ed23454> TJ- I cant isntall it, here this should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640231/
<TJ-> ed23454: That's better, thanks :)
<crazyhead42> Hey, my Bamboo tablet was working fine yesterday, but I did an update today and now I'm getting no responce. This is not the first time this has happened - it will probably be fixed in the next update, but I would like to use my tablet today. Any reccomendations?
<majikman> Bashing-om, i figured it out. when i install new version of puppet, i have to simultaneously specify puppet-common in the command too
<majikman> Bashing-om, thanks for your help anyways
<TJ-> ed23454: There's nothing unusual there.
<Bashing-om> majikman: :) .. to look at dependencies ( IF and when needed ) ' apt-cache depends <package> ; apt-cache rdepends <package> ' . Apt does a good job generally taking care of dependencies .
<majikman> Bashing-om, thanks for the tip
<Bashing-om> majikman: If one is interested in learning the sytem, one can do worse than spending the time to learn the package management system .
<ed23454> TJ- then I guess it will have to do (atleast until it brakes again) :)
<Bashing-om> system*
<TJ-> ed23454: let's check there aren't some GRUB modules missing "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/grub/i386-pc/ )"
<ed23454> TJ- , cant access it says... ls: cannot access /boot/grub/i386-pc/: No such file or directory
<ed23454> TJ- there is no such dir
<TJ-> ed23454: Really? Is this a UEFI system?
<TJ-> ed23454: what does "ls -a /boot/grub/" report?
<ed23454> Its bios,  I think its uefi but ita
<ed23454> TJ- Its bios,  I think its uefi but its disabled
<Bashing-om> TJ-: ^^ I have my learning cap on .
<TJ-> ed23454: show us the output from that last 'ls' command please?
<akik> ed23454: how about this file font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2" ?
<ed23454> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640282/
<TJ-> Well! that explains it all perfectly!
<TJ-> ed23454: did you previously run some manual "grub-install" command line and set the target directory?
<ed23454> I dont know, I set up this system long ago for somebody else
<TJ-> ed23454: all those .mod files should be in a sub-directory of /boot/grub/, and the directory named after the architecture: i386-pc
<ed23454> TJ- I dont know, I set up this system long ago for somebody else
<TJ-> ed23454: can you "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk -f )" and we'll fix it
<TJ-> ed23454: the upshot is that GRUB is failing to find a module when running the 'insmod' commands
<ed23454> TJ- TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640304/
<ed23454> TJ- is this a major problem?
<Bashing-om> ed23454: An example of what ls -al /boot/grub/ should resemble >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640297/ .
<TJ-> ed23454: OK, so the boot device is sda. Do "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<TJ-> ed23454: We'll then check what is there and delete all those stray files in /boot/grub/
<ed23454> TJ- is this ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640324/
<TJ-> ed23454: Hmmm, isn't it nice of GRUB to spot some weird data dumped in its way and working around it!?
<TJ-> ed23454: what the heck is FlexNet!?
<ed23454> TJ_ there is windows 7 partition on this pc aswell
<akik> the flexnet i know is a license management software, but that's weird
<TJ-> ed23454: Ahhh, digital restrictions management code, for Windows applications it looks like
<imatech> what's the command to figure out what device?
<TJ-> ed23454: akik: probably FlexNet tries to 'hide' its data where a format won't delete it
<TJ-> ed23454: show us "find /boot/grub -type d" please
<akik> god i love descriptive error messages
<TJ-> akik: Just what I was thinking; beats the Windows approach of Bulldozing everything :)
<ed23454> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640340/
<TJ-> ed23454: you now have the expected '/boot/grub/i386-pc/'
<ed23454> TJ- yes, I am very happy, wat to do next :)
<TJ-> ed23454: now let's remove the stray files: "sudo rm /boot/grub/*.{mod,lst,sh}"
<TJ-> ed23454: then check what files are left with "ls -altr /boot/grub/"
<ed23454> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640357/
<TJ-> ed23454: Looks perfect :) Try a reboot.
<ed23454> ok :)
<TJ-> akik: did you look for an existing bug report for the incorrect font path you spotted?
<akik> TJ-: no it just was weird to use /usr that got me thinkiing
<graamont> who could help me access my router configuration page?
<graamont> please
<TJ-> akik: it is bug 721545
<ubottu> bug 721545 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Grub font file should be in /boot, not /usr" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721545
<TJ-> akik: the scripts under /etc/grub.d/ are inserting the OS path, not the GRUB root path
<akik> i don't think grub can access /usr at that point?
<TJ-> akik: exactly :)
<TJ-> akik: the file is copied into GRUB's root (/boot/grub/) but the script path isn't adjusted
<TJ-> ed23454: How was that?
<ed23454> TJ- yeah, booted without a single error message, TJ many thanks, really helped me out
<akik> how many of you are employed by canonical? it's amazing to see this kind of quality support for ubuntu
<TJ-> akik: none
<ed23454> TJ- you are doing gods work, if you have btc/ltc address I dont mind sending you few $
<TJ-> ed23454: thanks, but I'm fine. Contribute back to the community yourself in some way you enjoy
<ed23454> TJ- well alright man, take care and thanks again
<MiDOZ> Hello, I downloaded Ubuntu 15.04, updated it to the latest updates available, I will give u soon the uname -a output... But I have a problem that I've never faced before, which is that my Realtek wifi adapter suddenly disconnects me from my network and doesn't show any other wifi's (Nearby) it would be as if it's off
<MiDOZ> Linux MiDOZ-Ubuntu 3.19.0-30-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 21 20:58:04 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> MiDOZ: you're the 2nd person this evening reporting the same issue. Can you tell is the exact device entry from "lspci -nn" and also tell us what "iwconfig" reports for the interface Power Management setting
<TJ-> MiDOZ: can you also show us "pastebinit <( grep 'deauthenticated from' /var/log/syslog )"
<hecatae> MiDOZ: anything from dmesg may help as well
<orion> Hi. How do I disable compiz on 15.04?
 * TJ- suspects MiDOZ lost the network :)
<skrator> Hello EVERYONE!!!
<daftykins> orion: mmm what's the goal here? better off with another DE to rid yourself of all the graphical requirements
<orion> daftykins: Compiz is using 30% CPU when the VM is idling.
<orion> And it's annoying.
<MiDOZ> @TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12640505/
<daftykins> orion: oh in a VM? do you specifically need to use the unity desktop in this VM?
<TJ-> MiDOZ: what about the other info I asked for?
<orion> daftykins: Yes. I need firefox and other things.
<MiDOZ> @TJ-, one Second, but about the deauth, I don't think Im being deauthenticated by an intruder
<daftykins> orion: having firefox bears no relevance to using unity, you could've gone with something lighter like xubuntu - anyway, you might be able to tweak compiz features a bit with their utility
<TJ-> MiDOZ: I think though you need "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" - the cause is the WiFi chipset going into power-saving mode
<daftykins> orion: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<hecatae> is there a way to make unity more touch friendly, my laptop has a 10 point touchscreen
<andrewjs18> hi all, does ubuntu log reboots anywhere?
<MiDOZ> TJ-: I'll see about that, it might be totally true
<akik> orion: you might be able to find out some info what is going on with your vm from powertop and its tunables tab
<TJ-> MiDOZ: try the system for a while with PM turned off, if that solves it here's an excellent guide on how to make the change permanent http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2287034&p=13360362#post13360362
<MiDOZ> TJ-: what exactly do you need me to grep you frm dmesg
<daftykins> akik: that doesn't even vaguely apply when compiz is the one hitting the CPU
<TJ-> MiDOZ: I didn't want anything from dmesg ....
<TJ-> MiDOZ: Can you tell is the exact device entry from "lspci -nn" and also tell us what "iwconfig" reports for the interface Power Management setting
<akik> daftykins: it doesn't help at all finding out which part of the system is creating the extra load?
<MiDOZ> TJ-: Sure
<daftykins> akik: i just told you it was found to be compiz :)
<akik> orion's problem is already resolved? what was the fix?
<hecatae> MiDOZ:  thankyou for the pastebin
<daftykins> akik: no you're not understanding...
<Kartagis> how do I force re-install from ppa?
<daftykins> Kartagis: can you give a bit more detail? what's your current situation? http://paste.ubuntu.com could be handy
<Kartagis> daftykins: I installed my package from ppa. now I need to update it because its one bug was fixed but apt-get --reinstall install says I have the latest version
<Bashing-om> Kartagis: Terminal command ' sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package> ' generally should work IF there are no package management problems .
<hecatae> TJ-:  looks like MiDOZ is using the wlan iinterface to login, shame
<daftykins> Kartagis: you have to have run 'sudo apt-get update' to get the idea that there's a newer version, otherwise purge and reinstall if you didn't increase the version #
<Guest64566> i download a few .deb files using sudo apt-get download packagename and i cann't dpkg -i package ... for example when i down load ruby-ldap_0.9.16-1_i386.deb i cann't install it get dependency issues .. what is the point of downloading if you cann't install itt
<Guest64566> Or what is the point of the download option of apt-get
<wileee> Guest64566, That is a very bad description.
<julian-delphiki> Guest64566: if you also have the dependency debs downloaded it works pretty well.
<hecatae> Guest64566:  a bad workman blames their tools, what are you downloading using apt-get?
<TJ-> Guest64566: You are aware the proper use of apt for package installation is simply "apt install <packagename>" - there is no need to download first
<elosz> I am confused between owner of the file and file permission
<elosz> if a file is owned by root and has permission 644, does it mean I can read it/open it?
<Guest64566> I realize this but i have download basically all the ldap and samba packages in the trusty repo and was wondering  why i cann't install using dpkg -i since the dependences are all in the same directory i would have assumed but maybe there is some outside that i missed
<mustmodify_> I'm having a serious problem. I recently installed new RAM in my machine. After initial problems, I updated my BIOS. The machine seems to (a) randomly disconnect from the network and (b) randomly restart and (c) randomly lock up.  I've run memtester for like two days and everything seems fine. Actually, that was the longest the machine has gone without locking up... thought I can't imagine how those would be related. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot or 
<Guest64566> Either way if you download a deb file or bunch of them to a local folder to uses when reinstalling the os's why doesn't it work dpkg doesn't clear up package dependency issues or at least smart enough to go out and get the dependencies it is missing or dependencies in the same folder and install those first
<TJ-> Guest64566: You can use "dpkg -iR <directory>" to install all packages in a directory
<Guest64566> You have to uses the apt tool a layer up
<TJ-> Guest64566: or you can use "dpkg -i <package1>.deb <package2>.deb" to ensure dependent packages are installed at the same time
<akik> elosz: yes you can read the file as your normal account
<TJ-> Guest64566: dpkg is not designed nor intended to deal with repositories, that is apt's job
<akik> elosz: the ownership is like ownership of any other thing. with permissions you can give access to the files to other groups
<Guest64566> So one cann't make a local repo using the download command
<elosz> akik: but what if owner of file is root
<elosz> the permissions rwx are applicable to all or owner(root in this case)
<imatech> wow, hexchat doesn't have much scroll back space
<imatech> what's the command to figure out what device?
<imatech> how do I know what device to shred?
<akik> elosz: if you have rwx it converts to 7 not 6
<akik> elosz: it's the permissions for the owner uid
<elosz> akik: i mean if file is owned by root, rwx in file permission means only root can read/write/execute?
<akik> elosz: you need to look at all the permissions together
<akik> elosz: so you can not say only root can read if the group also has read permission
<elosz>  ls -al infile  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6 Oct  2 16:03 infile
<korsakof> ------rwx root root :)
<akik> elosz: there are unix file system permission documents all over the net. go read one
<freaware> i am about to install ubuntu 15,04 can somene guide me please especially in the partitionning  , first should i check install this third party software ??
<daftykins> freaware: are you installing as the only OS, or alongside Windows?
<freaware>  <daftykins> alongside windows
<daftykins> freaware: in that case, you would have made life a little easier if you resized Windows from inside Windows already, to make space
<freaware>  <daftykins> i heve already ubuntu 14.10 installed and i want to format it and install the new one instead
<freaware> <daftykins> can you please quide me through this ?
<daftykins> freaware: sure, just run the installer and proceed to the partitioning stage - it'll offer to replace 14.10
<freaware> should i check install this third party software ?
<elosz> okay akik
<elosz> 1 question..if I execute a program owned by root, and if that program creates a file, who'll be owner of the file?
<elosz> akik: ^
<daftykins> freaware: no need nope
<akik> elosz: if you execute it as your own user id, normally the file will be owner by your user id but there's exception to it too
<Guest64566> ok i am using apt-get again and now when i try to do something it doesn't allow me. I do apt-get check and it says i have umet package dependencies issues uses -f i know -f will work but it will install new packages ... i want to just clear these error not install new dependencies
<daftykins> Guest64566: put the output of beginning "apt-get -f install" into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest64566> i want to forget about the packages i was dpkg for a second clear apt-get of those issues
<freaware> <daftykins : i got a message " unmount partitions that are in use " ?
<akik> elosz: there a setuid binaries (+s) which behave differently and are run by the owner of the file
<Guest64566> without installing the dependencies for it
<akik> elosz: there are
<daftykins> Guest64566: so show us.
<akik> i'm sleepy :)
<SCHAAP137> Guest64566: this is probably a consequence of installing that separate .deb file
<freaware> daftykins : should i just chose yes and proceed
<daftykins> freaware: if it's offering to unmount them, then sure
<elosz> akik: my program doesn't have it set
<freaware> daftykins ; am choosing something else in the installation type
<hecatae> freaware: If I was you, I would install the LTS version and not need to update for 2 years
<daftykins> *4 years
<Guest64566> this is what apt-get check says http://pastebin.com/dy0vh3mH
<Guest64566> but i changed my mind i don't want to install these with -f how can i clear apt-get of this stuff so i can download other packages
<daftykins> that's not what i asked for Guest64566
<daftykins> but sure, get rid of samba then? :)
<daftykins> that's obviously what's trying to pull in the rest
<daftykins> and ruby-ldap too
<Guest64566> what do you want me to show you... when i dpkg the ruby package it didn't install or had those dependency issues
<daftykins> "when i dpkg" - can you just state in full what you ran?
<freaware> daftykins ; anyway  what should i do now ? i am in the partitioning step ?
<freaware>  daftykins ; how to replace 14,10 with 15.04 ?
<daftykins> freaware: did it offer to replace 14.10, or did you pick 'something else' ?
<daftykins> you want the answers but you don't provide the information
<freaware> <daftykins ; it didnt offer replacing i clicked somthing else
<daftykins> well, that would have worked you know
<daftykins> you can probably go back :)
<freaware> daftykins : i got back , but it didnt provide the option to replace , i think i need to do it manually
<daftykins> right... so go forward again, select the partition that was / and select to format it, making it be / again - now are you keeping any data from your old /home or have you backed up?
<freaware> daftykins : i have my data transfered to windows
<elhoir> hello guys
<elhoir> do u know which is the official Mesa IRC channel?
<daftykins> freaware: ok, it'd be handy to see a screenshot of the partitioner window
<daftykins> !alis | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<daftykins> elhoir: please don't use #ubuntu as your personal freenode directory :)
<freaware> daftykins : how can i take screenshot  ?
<daftykins> press the print screen key then upload it to somewhere like imgur.com
<elhoir> daftykins, it was just a questio, i didnt know where to find it
<daftykins> elhoir: so use alis as instructed above
<daftykins> :)
<elhoir> i will
<elhoir> thanks
<hans_henrik> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/source/Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<hans_henrik> repeatedly
<elhoir> hans_henrik, i got a script to fix that
<freaware> daftykins : http://imgur.com/eqw0HJF
<wileee> hans_henrik, Show us the update upgrade in a pastebin
<elhoir> i saw it in the virtualbox site
<TJ-> hans_henrik: possibly the mirror is in the process of being updated
<hans_henrik> its the main server though, not a mirror
<elhoir> hans_henrik, ee https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<daftykins> freaware: yep so click change, set it to be mount point /, ext4 and enable format.
<TJ-> hans_henrik: sometimes the time between the package lists and the hash lists being updated can be several minutes
<elhoir> see*
<Guest64566> ok i had to remove the samba and ruby package then i did i check and was ok... what i want to know is when i apt-get ruby-interperter i get package is a virtual package provided by ruby2.0 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2.2
<daftykins> freaware: next, make sure it's using /dev/sda6 as swap.
<TJ-> hans_henrik: there is still an update from the build servers when packages are published
<daftykins> Guest64566: that's not got a question in it?
<Guest64566> confusing what the hell is a virtual package but what ever then i tried to apt-get install that package putting it in "" because of the spaces and it still failed
<daftykins> Guest64566: virtual or meta packages are ones that refer to a bunch of other packages, making it easier to install things via one package name instead of a whole list.
<daftykins> Guest64566: well no valid package has spaces, so that was your first mistake
<daftykins> Guest64566: why don't you start from the start, what are you trying to do?
<freaware> daftykins : what should i  choose in Use as ?? http://imgur.com/xez04Ej
<TJ-> hans_henrik: actually, that's trying to fetch the source-code lists; those are compressed but your error message shows its trying to fetch the non-existent uncompressed version
<Guest64566> so why is sudo apt-get install "ruby2.0 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2.2" basically say's unable to locate package
<daftykins> freaware: i already said, ext4, "/" (to be the root filesystem)
<daftykins> Guest64566: because that's not a real package name.
<daftykins> Guest64566: so can you stop wasting both of our time and say what you are REALLY trying to do?
<Guest64566> it gave me that option when i tried to install ruby-interperter
<hans_henrik> TJ-: huh, weird
<TJ-> hans_henrik: I assume you get that from "apt-get update" ??
<daftykins> Guest64566: you're still not telling me what you're trying to achieve, i'm going to give up replying soon.
<hans_henrik> TJ-: affirmative
<TJ-> hans_henrik: which ubuntu release are you using?
<Guest64566> as one of the virtual packages maybe it should just be ruby2 and the 2.0.0.484...etc thing is just indicating something else for the package
<Guest64566> i will try that
<TJ-> hans_henrik: !!!!! don't answer that I'm dumb :D
<TJ-> hans_henrik: Dur 14.04 :)
 * hans_henrik is slightly confused
<daftykins> Guest64566: well don't guess, check PROPERLY with "apt-cache search ruby"
<hans_henrik> ye
<freaware> daftykins : like that ? http://imgur.com/C4OVE9o and how to check it's using /dev/sda6 as swap
<daftykins> freaware: yes that's fine, check swap by highlighting it and checking its' "use as"
<TJ-> hans_henrik: can you pastebin the complete output of an 'apt-get update' run please?
<TJ-> Guest64566: if you spent some time reading the manual pages you'd know that to specify a specific version of a package the '=' symbol is used as a suffix to the package-name, followed by the version, with no spaces between them
<Guest64566> ya with apt-cache you have only 5 ruby2.0 packages none of which have the 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2.2 on the end curious what this info is supposed to indicate
<hans_henrik> apt-get update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<hans_henrik> looks right?
<freaware> <daftykins : is it fine ?http://imgur.com/z2DQGEB
<TJ-> hans_henrik: or more simply "apt-get update |& pastebinit"
<daftykins> freaware: i give you enough information to know, why are you so worried?
<hans_henrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12641468/
<daftykins> freaware: click ok and install now
<Guest64566> yes so ever dependency was installed from this for http://pastebin.com/dy0vh3mH the dpkg -i ruby-ldap_0.9.16-1_i386.deb  and the package now installs with no complains
<Guest64566> I didn't install the samba just testing for that deb file install with dpkg it works if you get the 4 dependencies for it installed first with apt-getting them
<lostinput> Please help, lost keyboard/mouse usage in X, cannot see my devices in xinput list
<TJ-> Guest64566: You've been doing this for several days, going against everything the package management is there to do - Why!?
<Guest64566> My question is if one downloads all the packages from say the trusty repo into one local directory can he go there with dpkg -i and install any deb file or is dpkg not going to actually clear up dependencies even if they are in the same directory?
<lostinput> reinstalled x-x-input-all, tried to force evdev in xorg.conf => no results :(
<daftykins> Guest64566: you'd put them in the /var/cache/apt/archives/ folder then they'd work - but the real question is why you're doing this? it makes zero sense and you're just wasting our time until you just _SAY_
<TJ-> Guest64566: dpkg does NOT resolve dependencies, that is apt's job
<freaware> daftykins ; thanks a lot !! i have a question why ubuntu doesnt detect my ineternal wifi card ? i always need an external adapter
<TJ-> freaware: possibly it requires closed-source driver code
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  do you want to make an offline, local repo?
<Guest64566> so dpkg is just to install to correct directories and tell apt-get what dependencies it needs to download/install first
<Guest64566> not to resolve dependences that is the job of apt-get
<Guest64566> ?
<freaware> <TJ-> when i tried to add aditional driver  in 14,10 version i messed up my networking i got the message , wifi disabled by hardware switch
<TJ-> freaware: that's not an Ubuntu issue; the PC has a hardware control to disable the radio and you must have activated that without realising
<Guest64566> dpkg is just a program that reads the structure of the deb file format and checks dependences if all is good it can install the deb to the proper place. But the apt-get is for resolving the dependencies and downloading them from the internet right?
<freaware> <TJ-> but  windows detects the internal wifi card ?
<freaware> <TJ-> and its dual boot with ubuntu
<Guest64566> If so then if one apt-get download the whole trusty repo locally to a file. forgetting dpkg using apt-get could one point apt-get to the local folder and have it install the deb files correctly i.e resolve these issues?
<daftykins> freaware: no point doing anything about that until you boot into the fresh install.
<TJ-> Guest64566: see "man 5 deb" and "man 5 deb-control"
<Guest64566> That i had with dpkg on a local folder that had all the dependencies
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  better create a thread on a forum
<daftykins> Guest64566: essentially you just need to learn how to use package management properly and not come up with these convoluted schemes.
<TJ-> freaware: Ahhh, OK, you have a buggy BIOS/firmware ACPI DSDT then, which detects Linux and doesn't enable all the functions it enables for Windows
<TJ-> freaware: there are some workarounds that usually solve that
<Guest64566> just hell to know which ones go first based on the seemingly never ending dependency change that by hand would take to long to clear up with dpkg could you uses apt-get on the local folder to resolve and install the local .deb files with out the dependency issues
<daftykins> Guest64566: you're just trying to install the wrong things is all.
<daftykins> works fine for everyone else :)
<imatech> how do you increase the scrollback on hex chat?
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  what was your initial question?
<daftykins> MonkeyDust: we're not allowed to know the real task, which is half the problem :(
<TJ-> freaware: If the issue I describe is your problem then installing a later Ubuntu most likely won't solve the issue
<zesterer> Hi
<zesterer> I've got a major problem, and I've no idea why
<daftykins> details? :)
<zesterer> I was just playing a game, when suddenly my mouse axis changed
<zesterer> Suddenly I move my mouse up and the cursor moves left
<zesterer> My touchpad works fine
<daftykins> check the game options / restart it.
<zesterer> It was a flash game, so I doubt it's that
<zesterer> besides, I just rebooted and it didn't fix it
<Guest64566> no i am trying to install the right thing rubyldap... .deb file though with dpkg i would have to install all the dependencies in a certain order before that package could be installed. So now i was wondering if i could uses apt-get on the local folder that has all the deb's and there dependencies all there so that it can resolve me dependencies and not have to go over the net everytime i need a dependency because i have them loc
<Guest64566> ally... it also free's up bandwith of the repo servers to if people chose to do this because they where going to reinstall there os's a bunch of times
<daftykins> Guest64566: using a .deb is not the best way to begin with.
<daftykins> that's why you're going wrong.
<daftykins> Guest64566: no, you're still going about it all wrong.
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  if you have to ask it, don't try it... leave it to experienced users
<zesterer> daftykins, I've tried flipping the screen orientation a few times and still nothing
<Guest64566> if i apt-get download the whole trusty repo locally to a directory is there away to tell apt-get to install a package from the local directory using the local directory first to resolve dependencies other then going over the net to the trusty repo
<TJ-> Guest64566: in those scenarios many sites use 'apt-cacher-ng'
<TJ-> Guest64566: Other sites will use 'apt-mirror' and 'apt-clone'
<daftykins> zesterer: sorry, i don't really help with games... much less flash ones.
<ritztech> im trying to do a Socks SSH tunnel (i did it with Securecrt way)   but tyring to on linux now   so i dont have to use it   A-->B-->C      i need to get to C  but only way is to hop from A to B then C   i just wanna like 1081 to C from A right away After the tunnel is built
<zesterer> daftykins, I'm 100% certain it has nothing to do with the game
<avenger_q> ive never had cyber sex before
<zesterer> daftykins, I just mentioned the game as a way of explaining that I wasn't doing anything that would normally cause this behaviour
<elhoir> avenger_q, wtf?
<daftykins> zesterer: ah ok so what you should've said is that it's happening on your DE?
<avenger_q> sorry wrong channel
<daftykins> elhoir: don't feed the trolls
<zesterer> daftykins, Yeah
<TJ-> zesterer: that is weird, is the mouse USB or Bluetooth or something else?
<daftykins> and the DE of choice is?
<zesterer> daftykins, Even after rebooting, plugging mouse in and out, reorienting screen, etc.
<zesterer> TJ-, USB + Bluetooth
<daftykins> how about testing the guest session? :)
<zesterer> E.g: USB dongle thing
<daftykins> that'll rule out your account
<zesterer> I'll try that. I'll just make a guest session
<TJ-> zesterer: So the touchpad moves in the correct axis but the mouse has swapped X<>Y ?
<zesterer> TJ-, Yeah
<daftykins> i wonder if it shows up in Xorg.0.log as to doing that :)
<TJ-> zesterer: that sounds like a per-input-device config got changed somehow.
<zesterer> Would that be something that could have been activated by some crazy keyboard shortcut?
<TJ-> zesterer: Before thinking about config though, check the device with fresh batteries
<scuba323> I just installed Ubuntu 13.04 usin Wubi on a Windows 10 machine. I think I typed the password in wrong when i started the install because I can't log in :/ And i can't seem to boot into grub either. I get a windows 10 boot option screen
<zesterer> TJ-, The batteries were fresh about 5 days ago
<TJ-> zesterer: When my Bluetooth mouse batteries tire the mouse wanders around the screen randomly on its own
<zesterer> It usually goes for about 6 months without needing new ones
<MonkeyDust> scuba323  13.04 is dead and wubi is not a real installation
<Guest64566> yes but once you have a local copy regardless of what apt-mirror ,...etc tools you uses instead of apt-get  command you need to tell apt-get i would imagine in its source.list to uses the local directory what would that be deb localhost/absolutepath/to/the/repo/folder ?
<TJ-> zesterer: OK, but batteries can fail unexpectedly :)
<daftykins> scuba323: we don't support 13.04 as it's EOL and WUBI is also not supported, sorry.
<scuba323> nice
<scuba323> ok
<scuba323> thanks anyways :P
<TJ-> zesterer: it's easier to do a simple battery swap test before trying to dig into the config
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  what are you still expecting from this channel?
<daftykins> Guest64566: you need to accept what you are talking about is all wrong.
<daftykins> Guest64566: i already answered this with the correct way but you have ignored it, so please stop talking about this completely ill-conceived plan and learn how to manage packages properly.
<Guest64566> somebody to tell me what the line format would be for the sources.list file for a local folder say in /home/ubuntu/myrepdeb
<daftykins> you don't do it that way.
<daftykins> you are 100% wrong.
<MonkeyDust> Guest64566  what you want, cannot be done
<avenger_q> i cant remember. she was only 14 at the time.
<zesterer> Ok, now it's decided not to work at all
<daftykins> !ops | avenger_q please remove due to inappropriate off topic comments.
<ubottu> avenger_q please remove due to inappropriate off topic comments.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<zesterer> And yes, I put new batteries in it
<Guest64566> you can do deb cdrom , deb http or deb ftp i believe so i have to set up a http local site or something else... curious how they know the path for deb cdrom lines
<TJ-> Guest64566: Instead of asking us developer questions, please read the dpkg/apt documentation and source-code. We're here to support Ubuntu end-users with problems, not researchers
<salerno91> hi
<popey> Guest64566: deb file:/foo/bar
<popey> Guest64566: for local file access, not http
<avenger_q> she was old enough i thought. when can you?
<Guest64566> thanks deb file:/  is what i need provided it works if i comment out the other source's in the source list and that type works. One other last question is the order in the sources.list determine what apt-get uses first to clear dependences so if i put deb file:/ first and left the others it would do the local first then check the internet ones
<popey> Guest64566: no, it doesn't work like that. you need to set priority if you want one to be preferred over another
<Guest64566> i.e does it go top down for checking dependencies in source.list or if not how does one tell apt-get to uses a specific one first or the order of which repo locations to look for first
<popey> Guest64566: yes, I understood your question, and said no, it doesn't work like that. you have to set priority
<Guest64566> how does one set priorities for apt-get repo's in the source list
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135339/assign-highest-priority-to-my-local-repository
<RepThis1> Hey guys im trying to wake-on-lan over internet and i seem to have it working as running an application from the web will wake it but i am interested in which native tool on ubuntu can i use to wake it
<popey> RepThis1: etherwake?
<RepThis1> popey: i tried wakeonlan -i 12.345.67.890 01:23:45:67:89:ab but all i get is a Sending magic packet to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<SCHAAP137> RepThis1: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man8/etherwake.8.html
<RepThis1> popey: however this "01:23:45:67:89:ab" i am unsure on as what is ab indicating?
<popey> thats the mac address of the ethernet card
<Guest64566> O i see the man page for sources.list shows your deb option format you gave me they have one for ssh rsh as well cool but haven't found the priorty thing yet though i still have to look under apt.conf , or apt-preferences ,... man page . so my last thing is finding the order of apt-get using or always commenting out source lines before time. thanks great now i am almost set with most parts of the package manager for debian based
<Guest64566>  systems
<RepThis1> popey: right but the example has the last 2 as letters so i thought there might be something im missing
<popey> RepThis1: it's hexadecimal
<RepThis1> hexadecimal base 2 w/e
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: i tried using that but i became confused with the -i switch because it seemed bizare to me that u would have to know the remote systems interface
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: plus i was not sure in which order and which switches to use?
<SCHAAP137> RepThis1: the -i option is for defining the local interface, on which to send the magic packet from
<utu8o> is ubuntu shuipping on any retail tablets?
<daftykins> RepThis1: experiment :)
<popey> utu8o: no
<SCHAAP137> RepThis1: it will be difficult to break something by mistyping an etherwake command, don't worry about it
<salerno91> i want integrate octave language in as it if were native, it's possible ?
<RepThis1> im also in the local segment so i was not even sure i could adequately test it.
<SCHAAP137> it will only travel in the same broadcast domain
<SCHAAP137> it doesn't traverse routers, the magic packet
<daftykins> i figured you had to be triggering something on a gateway host to wake up a system on its' internal LAN, since yeah - internet side is not going to happen.
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: not woried about breaking anything, just insight into the proper syntax, the thing i dislike about this application is its man page which does not show usage cases
<daftykins> perhaps if you told us what you're trying to achieve?
<SCHAAP137> RepThis1: i would say something like: etherwake -i eth0 00:11:22:33:44:55
<SCHAAP137> replace that MAC with the actual MAC from the network interface of the machine u want to wake up
<RepThis1> is there an application then that can traverse routers like this program http://www.wakeonlan.me/
<SCHAAP137> nah, the "over internet" part is nonsense
<RepThis1> i can wake from the same network segment, the question was waking a machine not in the local area network
<SCHAAP137> that's technically impossible i believe, RepThis1
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: but that application will wake my computer
<RepThis1> lol....
<hellodontknownam> hi
<SCHAAP137> could be, how did you test it?
<freaware> why am i stuck here ?? http://imgur.com/brX6Ek9 , it's not progressing ??
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: now if ubuntu has something natively that would be awsome, otherwise i found a piece of software mentioned as wol that i may have to install
<RepThis1> u enter the public ip address, remote machines mac address(not the router) and port
<SCHAAP137> RepThis1: Ubuntu has the etherwake command, i cannot imagine that this WOL application from that shady website functions any differently
<freaware> ???
<freaware> how much time   does it need ??
<SCHAAP137> freaware: for how long has it been stuck at that point?
<RepThis1> SCHAAP137: I configured my router to port forward and added a config line to arp
<freaware> <SCHAAP137 : about 30 min
<SCHAAP137> freaware: that is indeed very long freaware, are you sure the disk you try to install on is healthy?
<freaware> since i started the installation it s been 30 min
<freaware> SCHAAP137 : yes it is
<SCHAAP137> half an hour for an EXT4 format seems awefully long
<freaware> SCHAAP137 : i have ubuntu 14.10  installed in it i set it to format the old version and instal 15 .04
<freaware> SCHAAP137 : can i reboot and try again ?
<daftykins> freaware: perhaps reboot, delete them and try fresh install
<daftykins> probably won't change much
<SCHAAP137> hmm, if it's stuck on this point for that long, i would retry it yes
<SCHAAP137> also freaware, you could have performed the upgrade from within the system
<SCHAAP137> without having to use the installer disk
<SCHAAP137> just sudo do-release-upgrade
<freaware>  <SCHAAP137 : i have to install it from scrath because i have a networking problem in 14.10
<SCHAAP137> ahh, okay
<freaware> so am going to try it again and see
<SCHAAP137> yeah that seems like the best option now, i agree
<avenger_q> i didnt know she was 15 when i touched her.
<wileee> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Torontonian> what is your theory on psychopaths?
<wileee> genetic
<Torontonian> nature vs nurture
<wileee> #ubuntu-offtopic  is the chat channel is all, support here.
<evobrain> ciao a tutti
<evobrain> !list
<ubottu> evobrain: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<freaware> my ubuntu installation get stuck in step 5 and now am trying to install  again , and i got this message that the resize operation will take a long time , can you tell me how long ??
<freaware> here http://imgur.com/IQQt7a7
<daftykins> why do you need to resize? just delete those two partitions and start again
<freaware> <daftykins : but you didn't tell me to do that back then ?
<daftykins> freaware: what? you didn't need to resize anything before.
<daftykins> and you still don't
<freaware> daftykins ; wait are you the guy who guided me in the installation precess ?
<daftykins> yes.
<freaware> daftykins : i don't know what resizing means actually after i hit install now , the installation started and the got stuck for so long
<daftykins> yes i know, i suggested you delete the two Linux partitions and start again
<freaware> daftykins : what do you mean by two linux partition i have only one of 14.10   and swap
<daftykins> yeah 1 + 1 = 2
<freaware> daftykins ; ok sorry how to delet them then ?
<daftykins> highlight each in the partitioner there and select - to delete them
<daftykins> or quit the installer and run gparted instead
<Anthaas> Is there an easy way to rename all a file that exists in numerous subdirectories, but rename it in all subdirectories?
<Anthaas> i.e. I am in FolderOne, there is SubFolder1, SubFolder2, and SubFolder3, all 3 SubFolders contain "file.txt", but I want to rename to "words.txt" in all SubFolders
<Anthaas> Oh actually, thats not an accurate representation.
<Anthaas> You know what, doing it manually will be easier
<Anthaas> Thanks!
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> Anthaas: #bash anyway otherwise
<freaware> daftykins : http://imgur.com/QHeMbc9
<asdg9123> I tried to move a Dell Inpiron 545 over to Ubuntu but the soundcard wouldn't work. So I bought another one (Audigy 2 Sound blaster) but I can't seem to get this one to work either. I did "lspci -v" and found that ubuntu could see the soundcard, but I still can't get any sound. Any tips?
<daftykins> audigy 2 is quite the museum piece :(
<daftykins> freaware: right click swap -> swapoff -> delete sda6 -> then delete sda5.
<freaware> daftykins : i don't know how to delete it from the installer and the gparted didn't work ?
<asdg9123> daftykins: I honestly don't care about the sound quality. I just want it to work
<daftykins> asdg9123: i'm not talking about quality, nm
<daftykins> freaware: did you check gparted was installed? did you try to run it? just click the swap and try the - there
<fiab_> Happy, Ubuntu Studio 15.04 user here, sorta-newbie... will adding KDE Plasma 5.x cause latency issues or any negative issues, or should I just install it?
<asdg9123> Am I better off getting an external usb soundcard? I feel like I've gone back to the 90s.
<daftykins> no, i would never get anything audio that's USB
<freaware> daftykins ; ok i deleted them but they still apear in the botom should i choose to clear all opreation or apply all ops ?
<daftykins> oh so you _are_ in gparted
<daftykins> jesus
<daftykins> you need to hit the green apply tick yes
<fiab_> Are there, ubuntu studio, specific channels on, freenode?
<asdg9123> What should I do then? I'm stuck.
<daftykins> !channels | fiab_
<ubottu> fiab_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<buzain> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<fiab_> thanks folks, will do, reading guidelines, am very familiar with freenode, I will read all -- just looking for anyone to say, No, don't install KDE plasma 5.x on ubuntu studio 15.04 or not
<fiab_> good list, reading
<fiab_> what's different in official ubuntu channels from most other freenode channels?
<freaware> daftykin ; sorry , i dont understand   , here is a screenshot http://imgur.com/edit?album_id=QrCtd
<fiab_> that's my last q, found #ubuntustudio, peace ;)
<freaware> daftykin : so i need to hit apply all operations ?
<daftykins> freaware: how else do you think the task will complete?
<freaware> <daftykins ; sorry am kina stupid , okey it's done now i have new option in the installation type should i choose it  it says " install ubuntu alongside them"  or go with something else and create a new partition ?
<freaware> daftykins : I think i should choose the first option , right ?
<freaware> daftykins ; I consider it a yes !
<jcstarken> Looking for help installing ubuntu on my 2014 samsung galaxy note 10.1
<daftykins> jcstarken: tablet? wrong channel
<jcstarken> daftykins: sorry what one do I need thank you
<daftykins> #ubuntu-touch but even then who knows if it'll work
<jcstarken> daftykins: thank you
<freaware> daftykins : is my installation qoing well http://imgur.com/HFtUOh2
<daftykins> nope, looks like your download or media is bad
<Hulio> sup guys
<uriel11> \help newuser
<netcrash> wrongly I deleted the kernels from /boot without doing aptitude remove of the package, how can I fix this?
<uriel11> \list
<daftykins> netcrash: wow that was unwise. do you have any left?
<daftykins> uriel11: ask a question if you require ubuntu support.
<netcrash> daftykins: yes
<netcrash> space is still 100%
<uriel11> my first time in ubuntu and irc
<daftykins> what do you mean 100%, used?
<daftykins> netcrash: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" then reinstall those
<uriel11> i just burnedout my windows
<daftykins> uriel11: you did what? so, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<daftykins> we don't do help with Windows :)
#ubuntu 2015-10-03
<uriel11> Yes I know
<dlam> hey how do i practice/test restoring a backup from the settings menu?   like copy its "storage location" folder to another computer and try restoring it from it?
<netcrash> daftykins: I have 100% usage of the /boot don't understand why
<daftykins> netcrash: from 'df -h' ?
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<uriel11> thank you tips
<RepThis1> Hey guys, i wanted trying to compile a program from source so i followed the ubuntu documentation. What i am curious about is after it has been installed running this newer command sudo checkinstall. At the end it says  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643047/ so if  i want to uninstall the program from my ubuntu system i just run that command?
<netcrash> daftykins: I won't have space for all those kernels...
<daftykins> netcrash: well you deleted something, so if you show me a "df -h" in http://paste.ubuntu.com ...
<Hulio> it's funny how a lady at my work (white american ) always looking at my source code and learn from it
<RepThis1> What if instead of running dpkg -r wol , i ran rm /home/ltop/Downloads/wol-0.7.1/wol_0.7.1-1_amd64.deb
<Hulio> she's been there for 5 years and weak as shlt
<netcrash> daftykins: I deleted but much time before ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643077//
<daftykins> RepThis1: then you deleted a package and nothing else.
<RepThis1> daftykins: i dont know how the older make install works, but why would i need the .deb for them? i already have it installed.
<daftykins> netcrash: and which are you booted into right now? -58? ("uname -r")
<daftykins> RepThis1: you tell me why you have a .deb manually downloaded :) i can't read your mind sadly
<netcrash> daftykins: 3.13.0-58-generic
<RepThis1> daftykins: sudo checkinstall created the .deb didnt it?
<daftykins> netcrash: are you booting EFI or not? because you have /boot/efi on another disk
<netcrash> daftykins: my windows uses efi :S
<daftykins> !efi | netcrash check if your ubuntu is booting with EFI too
<ubottu> netcrash check if your ubuntu is booting with EFI too: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> RepThis1: yeah so you generated the package, then it's telling you you can remove the installed program with 'dpkg -r wol' - the .deb is only needed if you want to install it again - i don't see what's confusing? :)
<netcrash> daftykins: my linux only boots when I have uefi enabled in the bios
<daftykins> the above link has a nice easy way to confirm, take a glance
<RepThis1> daftykins: I was wondering if there was some special reason it created a .deb because if i were to take this to some other machine what if it needed to compile aswell and has unmet dependencies
<daftykins> RepThis1: .deb's do not need compiling.
<daftykins> RepThis1: i'm sure you would've been better off looking for a program in the repos rather than compiling anyway.
<RepThis1> daftykins: they install easily onto any debian distribution ?
<RepThis1> daftykins: apt-cache showed nothing about wol
<daftykins> nobody said any.
<daftykins> well yeah but maybe 'wol' was a bad search parameter
<daftykins> there might not be a package with that in the name or description
<RepThis1> daftykins: so the distribution  compiled on then
<daftykins> dunno.
<RepThis1> daftykins: what is another way you would have looked for the package then?
<netcrash> daftykins: [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "EFI boot on HDD" || echo "Legacy boot on HDD"
<daftykins> your favourite search engine / packages.ubuntu.com
<netcrash> daftykins: EFI boot on HDD
<RepThis1> daftykins: i remember awhile ago some looked like they were using a website.
<daftykins> netcrash: mmm, so what's in /boot/efi ?
<TorK> hello, does anyone know if logitech unifying receiver and SetPoint can be used in ubuntu 14? I have a Logitech wireless solar keyboard K750 and a Logitech anywhere mouse MX that I need to know if will work with linux because I am thinking of buying the intel compute stick with ubuntu 14 because it's on sale now and I really want to check it out.
<daftykins> that's not really an ubuntu question so much as a hardware question to do with intel's stick
<TorK> (I have zero experience with linux)
<newb123> Hi, I'm using XDMCP and lightdm on a headless VM. Everytime I try to login, it punts me back out to the greeter screen. I can't seem to make out anything useful from the logs. Any suggestions?
<shamuraix_89> TorK: Used to be you needed to pair them on windows first then they would work fine. But I think there is a utility now for it.
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643243/
<daftykins> newb123: check ~/ for files not owned by your user
<TorK> hmmm ok
<daftykins> netcrash: and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" ?
<newb123> daftykins: all files owned by user
<daftykins> newb123: sure? next up is reading lightdm's log then
<netcrash> daftykins: crying ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643275/
<daftykins> netcrash: hmm, what a mess. "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-62-generic linux-image-3.13.0-62-generic"
<daftykins> back shortly, need my mains adapter
<netcrash> daftykins: done
<netcrash> daftykins: gained 5MB
<EriC^^> netcrash: type uname -r
<daftykins> -58 in use, EriC^^
<daftykins> EFI boot but somehow the space isn't getting reclaimed :)
<netcrash> EriC^^: 3.13.0-58-generic
<newb123> daftykins: I've been looking at the logs. But I just seem to get a GBus error. http://pastebin.com/XQdgGjvU
<TorK> tnx ppl, bbl
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643369/
<daftykins> newb123: 'got 1 message from PAM' perhaps your pass entry failed
<daftykins> netcrash: aaah you moved them all to the trash :P
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ lost+found says 12k
<daftykins> netcrash: sudo ls /boot/.Trash-0 <--that might be the folder, use tab complete
<newb123> daftykins: hmm I'm logging from a FreeBSD machine using Xnest xdmcp to an ubuntu VM. The password is right though as it authenticates in the section before the pastebin snippet.
<daftykins> newb123: ah well too exotic for me, GUI on a VM through that? blech :)
<newb123> daftykins: thanks.. i really dislike how the logs are so obscure and unhelpful in this case
<daftykins> i don't see what logs are relevant
<daftykins> you hit delete, they got deleted :) but you must've done it graphically so they ended up in the trash
<netcrash> daftykins: hum... can't remember now
<daftykins> ah well, once you move them back can you show another "ls -al /boot" ?
<netcrash> daftykins: should I just delete .Trash-0 ?
<netcrash> ls -l 2
<daftykins> nah move the contents back to /boot
<caden> HELOOJHSDGFJDSGFGFJHFGUJFGUJHSGFSDFGGJSGFASDGFJKSGFGJKSDFGJSGFSGFGKSGFSGFJKSDGFSDGFUSDGFJSDGFUHSDFUSDGFUSDGFDSGFJKSDFUASDFGJASDGFRAGRFASFGUJSHFJSDFHJKSDFJDGHSDHGJDGSDHGHFUIFGKJASDJKGBFDHGDHGDFGDHGKJHGDFKHGDFKGHFGHSDGHKEFHGKSDFHGKJHGGHEDAHIFGHDGKGHJHKGHSDF
<EriC^^> netcrash: can you pastebin df -hT ?
<caden> RASPBERRYPI!!!
<caden> actually idk XD
<EriC^^> i think your /boot is a vfat or something, it shouldn't have a .Trash-0
<daftykins> caden: please ask a support question or /part
<caden> meh thing is crashing...
<caden> LAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGG
<daftykins> caden: STOP.
<caden> raspberrypi not designed 4 this stuff
<daftykins> then leave
<netcrash> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643456/
<caden> now working i colsed some things
<caden> closed
<bazhang> #raspbian caden
<caden> actually i have ubuntu mate on pi
<daftykins> #ubuntu-arm
<caden> many problems at first
<bazhang> ask in the arm channel caden
<caden> it is fine
<caden> they r fixed
<EriC^^> netcrash: ok, nevermind
<caden> it is hard since only 4gb ssd (microsdhc)
<bazhang> caden, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<daftykins> what an idiot
<ratrace> the idiot's back
<daftykins> netcrash: did you move them back? can you "ls -al /boot" again?
<caden> i forgot whats the # for arm
<netcrash> daftykins: I moved them back
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm caden
<caden> thx
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643491/
<daftykins> netcrash: have you at some point installed again beside an old installation?
<daftykins> EriC^^: i've got no idea how the above files can all remain when http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643275/ is the installed package list
<netcrash> daftykins: I installed ubuntu-mate desktop a while back on top of ubuntu
<caden__> my thing says no such channel as #ubuntu-arm
<daftykins> netcrash: ah ok, so the /boot didn't get cleared
<EriC^^> he must have deleted them before he ran autoremove or something
<netcrash> daftykins: probably not
<EriC^^> netcrash: try sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-{32..57}-generic
<daftykins> i reckon there'll be none found, hmm
<caden__> anyone know how to resize root partition to use unused disk space?
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643538/
<tonyyarusso> caden__: Yes, but how easy it is depends on exactly what you have.
<caden__> it is only 4gb ssd sdhc card (raspberrypi 2 b)
<daftykins> netcrash: mmm i guess that means doesn't exist... ok make a little space by "sudo mkdir /oldboot && sudo mv vmlinuz-3.13.0-3* /oldboot/
<caden__> i looked and there is unformatted space
<tonyyarusso> caden__: Is there only ONE partition on it currently?
<daftykins> netcrash: after the above, how much free space is there now from "df -h" ?
<caden__> looking...
<daftykins> caden__: those are not SSDs.
<netcrash> daftykins: /dev/sdc2                    237M  197M   28M  88% /boot
<caden__> there r 2 partitions PI_BOOT (/boot) and PI_ROOT (/)
<daftykins> netcrash: ok and "sudo mv vmlinuz-3.13.0-52-generic vmlinuz-3.13.0-55-generic vmlinuz-3.13.0-57-generic /oldboot"
<netcrash> daftykins: /dev/sdc2                    237M  180M   45M  81% /boot
<tonyyarusso> caden__: What order are they in?  If the one you want to increase is last, you're good, but if it's first, you can't do it.
<netcrash> daftykins: 33K     .Trash-0/
<tonyyarusso> caden__: Pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc'
<daftykins> netcrash: ok and i think your problems began updating, so if you now run "sudo apt-get -f install" and share it via http://paste.ubuntu.com
<caden__> kk
<caden__> i have a utility that can show me my partitions and their order just so u know
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643599/
<caden__> this is what happened sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<caden__> oops
<caden__> this is what REALLY happened
<caden__> fdisk: cannot open /dev/sdc: No such file or directory
<dwade0990> Hello, I need some help, I am helping jreed with trying to see if his hard drive is okay or not, when He does the SMART test it shows failed but under the SMART Attributes everything shows ok, any way he can get an actual test to see if his hard drive is failing?
<daftykins> netcrash: is it trying to install those?
<tonyyarusso> caden__: Sorry, I got confused by netcrash - do it with the proper device name for your SD card.
<netcrash> daftykins: REMOVIDOS means removed
<caden__> how do i find that
<netcrash> daftykins: it's trying to remove them
<netcrash> daftykins: should I say yes?
<daftykins> netcrash: ok, yeah
<wileee> dwade0990, smart can be run on a live, and backups as well.
<tonyyarusso> caden__: 'mount' will show you, among other things.
<caden__> thx
<dwade0990> wileee jreed is running on live right now
<wileee> dwade0990, take a look here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools not sure where you all are att.
<daftykins> dwade0990: let us see the smartctl -a /dev/sdX output for ourselves
<dwade0990> daftykins can you tell jreed how to do that?
<daftykins> why are we helping via you anyway?
<caden__> tonyyarusso: it says that it is a directory. the part. is mounted in / because it is root part.
<daftykins> jreed: sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<dwade0990> daftykins because jreed is new to this and doesn't know anything about ubuntu
<caden__> im new as well
<daftykins> dwade0990: right but usually we help people directly not through proxies :P
<caden__> XD
<dwade0990> daftykins hes not on proxy hes right here im on xbox live with him.
<caden__> lol
<daftykins> dwade0990: no, you're the proxy - *ugh*
<b4b> is there a way to move the launcher bar to the bottom of the screen?
<tonyyarusso> caden__: I'm not sure what you mean there, but you need a device name that usually looks like /dev/sd[0-9].
<caden__> ...
<wileee> b4b, Unity the left bar no.
<netcrash> daftykins: it failed and now I have 0% disk available again on /boot
<b4b> really
<daftykins> netcrash: hmm ok and a fresh "ls -ahl /boot" ?
<wileee> b4b, There was a hack about 3 years ago, there are docks that are nice, you can lock up the left a bit more.
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643702/
<b4b> ok so there are other docks i can get and remov this one
<daftykins> netcrash: can you share what the last command did too?
<b4b> besides that ubuntu is pretty pro and im biased againt xwindows
<netcrash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643723/
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643723/
<caden__> ok finnaly found my drive info w/ my utility heres the output: caden@cadens-pi2:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/mmcblk0p2
<caden__> Disk /dev/mmcblk0p2: 3.6 GiB, 3864002560 bytes, 7546880 sectors
<caden__> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<caden__> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<caden__> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<daftykins> !paste | caden__
<ubottu> caden__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jreed> daftykins... when tried it said invalid operation istall
<caden__> srry not too familiar w/ things like this :)
<daftykins> jreed: try again, you may've typo'd... "sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools"
<caden__> heres the paste link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643734/
<tonyyarusso> caden__: You need the full device, not the partition.
<caden__> ?
<caden__> how do i get it?
<daftykins> netcrash: and another "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" please
<netcrash> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643752/
<EriC^^> netcrash: try LANG=C sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643768/
<EriC^^> ok, LANG=C sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.13.0-{32..51}-generic
<daftykins> ah har i see what you've got there :>
<daftykins> jreed: so...?
<netcrash> EriC^^: what does this mean ?
<moefo> help! :p
<daftykins> it's purging your old useless kernels
<daftykins> moefo: ask a question first
<b4b> oh thank goodness for cairo dock
<moefo> theres a video plugin client .exe
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ it ended
<moefo> but its for chrome not chromium
<b4b> now gotta figure out to remove the side bar
<moefo> how can i fix that to work on chromium
<daftykins> netcrash: what's the free space on /boot now?
<EriC^^> netcrash: try dpkg -l | grep linux-image again
<jreed> daftykins.. i put it in its running through right now
<moefo> hi erebus^
<moefo> EriC^^, *
<daftykins> moefo: probably can't.
<lilmoe> any idea on a solution ?
<EriC^^> hi
<caden__> tony i made a screenshot of my utility so heres a link: http://imgur.com/VwZh3Mu
<daftykins> lilmoe: install google chrome? :P
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643801/
<caden__> :P
<lilmoe> should i remove chromium a nd install chrome?
<lilmoe> or both ?
<lilmoe> :p
<caden__> chrome be better
<ratrace> lilmoe: .exe?
<lilmoe> yeah
<daftykins> lilmoe: i think they can co-exist
<ratrace> lilmoe: windows .exe?
<lilmoe> yes
<caden__> dunno
<daftykins> what is this 'plugin' ?
<ratrace> lilmoe: this is #ubuntu
<lilmoe> sir
<ratrace> madam
<lilmoe> I'm on ubuntu.
<lilmoe> im a sir :P
<b4b> ahh now we're cookin
<EriC^^> netcrash: LANG=C sudo dpkg -P linux-image-extra-3.13.0-{32..49}-generic
<daftykins> b4b: we don't need the commentary unless you're replying to someone, thanks.
<lilmoe> ok lemme re-explain
<ratrace> lilmoe: windows .exe ain't gonna work on ubuntu like that
<EriC^^> netcrash: also df -h  /boot
<caden__> this is 4 srs help not 4 chitchat guyz
<lilmoe> I know..
<lilmoe> I have a ip camera in the house
<daftykins> lilmoe: no just tell us what the plugin is for...
<lilmoe> cctv cam
<lilmoe> VideoClient_Plugin.exe
<lilmoe> is needed
<daftykins> ok that's not going to work then
<caden__> cctv r huge
<daftykins> windows only.
<ratrace> that sounds like a trojan too
<lilmoe> Then how can i view the cams?
<lilmoe> :p
<lilmoe> Ima try chrome
<daftykins> from a Windows VM.
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643818/
<b4b> is there a way to remove that cairo dock fade affect when moving over icons?
<caden__> google chrome is the best
<caden__> but theres no apt-get command 4 it tho
<daftykins> there technically is
<caden__> i couldnt find it
<lilmoe> i like daftykins thinkin
<daftykins> that's because it's in Google's PPA
<caden__> tonyyasauro im going to leave if u dont respond 0_0
<b4b> no offense but linux dudes are terrible at design and user experience
<caden__> its fine
<caden__> i have mac and windows computer
<lilmoe> and you're in ubuntu chan
<lilmoe> :P
<caden__> im in here because i need help with my ubuntu computer
<caden__> i have 1
<caden__> :P
<daftykins> stop the general chat thanks guys, it's support only.
<jreed> daftykins...http://pastebin.com/uzwsV356
<caden__> im here 4 suppourt but nobody respond
<daftykins> i saw someone helping you before so that sounds like a lie
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ you gave up : :( ?
<ratrace> yup
<caden__> it looks like hes gone but im looking in the list and hes still here :P
<lilmoe> tyvm everyone
<lilmoe> bye
<daftykins> jreed: your disc is an old 13.10 version, you can't use that - come back on a live session of 14.04 please.
<jalapegno>  hi!
<daftykins> caden__: all this for 31.5MB? does it really matter?
<caden__> hi
<caden__> theres so little left )_)
<sangloupmon> hi
<caden__> hi
<SANG> HI
<daftykins> caden__: buy a new card, they cost nothing
<caden__> HEWO
<Thorax> Anyone know if its possible to choose a DE when installing ubuntu?
<caden__> idk
<daftykins> Thorax: ideally you get the ISO of the version you want from the beginning
<Thorax> daftykins, ahh, i havent been able to find any
<daftykins> netcrash: can you "sudo apt-get purge linux-image* " ?
<Thorax> Can you not use the netinstall version and choose with that?
<dwade0990> daftykins it is no lie, i am helping him we are friends on xbox live and i told him about ubuntu and irc today he is new to all of this so i am trying to help him he just went to get a new blank dvd to get that 14.04
<caden__> i dont know COLOR
<daftykins> Thorax: which do you want?
<Thorax> Cinnamon
<caden__> cinnamon
<EriC^^> netcrash: slap a LANG=C before sudo please :)
<daftykins> dwade0990: my line about lie was to another user, i think you're confused - now your friend is trying to use a saucy disc, so please help them get 14.04.
<daftykins> Thorax: ok i don't think any ISOs come with that, so yeah try starting with a mini.iso of 14.04.3 or 15.04, whichever you want to run
<caden__> IN 5 SECONDS SPAM CINNAMON!!!!
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<caden__> CINNAMON
<caden__> CINNAMON
<daftykins> caden__: stop that and leave, please.
<Thorax> The mini iso gives you the choice ?
<daftykins> Thorax: it would let you install a command line base so then you could install whichever packages you want.
<caden__> lol had 2do it
<Thorax> awesome, cheers daftykins
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ this is a lot of info
<Thorax> nice one bazhang
<dwade0990> daftykins yeah hes working on that and sorry, yeah I was kind of elsewhere. basically daftykins when he starts his laptop up it doesn't want to boot at all and when he runs ubuntu live cd it runs fine but when he tries to install ubuntu it says failed due to disk errors
<daftykins> dwade0990: yeah ok, well we'll see what we can see once the time comes
<dwade0990> I appreciate your help daftykins. basically daftykins when he ran Smart this is the exact same thing that came up with him http://askubuntu.com/questions/221477/smart-data-self-test-failed
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins just the last part http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643898/
<daftykins> dwade0990: i know, i have diagnosed possibly 50+ disk failures in here - i need to see the SMART data for myself... until then, i can do nothing
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ I have freed 81MB in /boot
<daftykins> netcrash: new "dpkg -l | grep linx-image" please
<EriC^^> yay!
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643914/
<maxtimbo> So I just got this NIC card (TP-Link TF-WN881ND which runs the ath9k kernel driver) but my password keeps getting forgotten. If I try to connect via the drop down menu, I get an error. I have to go to edit connections and put the password in that way. How can I fix this? (I have already attempted network-manager purge and reinstall. Did nothing to change the behavior.)
<daftykins> netcrash: that's looking far more manageable, "ls -ahl /boot" ?
<maxtimbo> (Ubuntu 15.04 64bit, if that helps with anything)
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643922/
<daftykins> netcrash: ok "cd /boot && sudo mv abi* config* initrd* System.map* /oldboot"
<jreed> daftykins....im downloading it now itll take me about 45mins
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ done
<daftykins> jreed: ok
<daftykins> netcrash: plenty free space on /boot now?
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ daftykins
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ 213MB
<daftykins> woohoo
<netcrash> :D
<malvidx> im using backbox but cant seem to get sound to work. could anyone help?
<daftykins> netcrash: ok now run "LANG=C sudo apt-get -f install" (but don't say yes)
<daftykins> malvidx: no this is ubuntu support, no backbox
<daftykins> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<raglertest> malvidx: try whitebox
<malvidx> ok thanks
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643947/
<daftykins> netcrash: cool, now "lang=C sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic" which should install linux-image-3.13.0-65-generic ?
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12643960/
<netcrash> daftykins: can I say yes?
<daftykins> netcrash: yep
<netcrash> daftykins: 6m
<EriC^^> not yet
<netcrash> EriC^^: already did
<EriC^^> ok np
<EriC^^> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<netcrash> daftykins: EriC^^ it was installed
<netcrash> daftykins: thank you for your help
<netcrash> EriC^^: thank you for your help
<daftykins> np, see if your boot works!
<daftykins> EriC^^: ^5 go team!
<netcrash> he he
<netcrash> cya later
<netcrash> EriC^^: daftykins it worked and booted faster then the other times
<raglertest> Russia is bombing mosques the favorite meeting places for isil is and isis . What ever Obama calls his terrorist friends for the day.
<raglertest> Putin gave usa 2 hours to leave syria. I think Obama did irreversible damage funding terrorists
<daftykins> raglertest: take that chat elsewhere please
<nicomachus> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<highdivr> |-}
<jreed> daftykins... fixing to load up on 14.04
<maxtimbo> So I just got this NIC card (TP-Link TF-WN881ND which runs the ath9k kernel driver) but my password keeps getting forgotten. If I try to connect via the drop down menu, I get an error. I have to go to edit connections and put the password in that way. How can I fix this? (I have already attempted network-manager purge and reinstall. Did nothing to change the behavior.)
<jreed> daftykins.... im in and on 14.04
<Conna> hi
<dlam> doh i upgraded 14.04 -> 14.10  and i get a black screen on boot!  any ideas?  i think it might be that i had nvidia drivers before
<Ben64> dlam: boot in text mode and do the upgrade to 15.04, 14.10 is not supported
<Conna> update your driver nvidia
<jreed> daftykins...http://pastebin.com/r0wHA8sP
<daftykins> jreed: *pastebinit
<dlam> Ben64: ohh ok time to 'do-release-upgrade -d again'
<Ben64> dlam: have to do an EOL upgrade now since 14.10 isn't supported
<jreed> daftykins... my fault will fix
<Bashing-om> dlam: Ben64 Last I was aware (recent) the 14.10 repo was still online. // No on the -d option .. as that is "development" , 14.04 is released .
<Ben64> Bashing-om: 14.10 went eol in july
<jreed> daftykins... its done
<daftykins> jreed: it should've given you a link to paste here
<jreed> daftykins.... this is what popped up.http://pastebin.com/XN393xD7
<daftykins> jreed: just hit the defaults for all of that, then eventually it'll run the other command and create a link
<jreed> daftykins.. how do i hit the defaults it does not  really let me do anything
<dabba> hi
<daftykins> jreed: hitting enter?
<dabba> hows you all
<daftykins> dabba: support only please, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dabba> oki
<dabba> dafty
<dabba> i am having serious issues installing ubuntu
<jreed> daftykins... did that and nothing
<daftykins> jreed: cursor up and down in it, it looks like what should be a blue screen thing asking questions
<dabba> I have  a machine whih has windows 8.1 preinstalled
<daftykins> dabba: ask with details on one line, what did you try... what did you expect... what happened?
<dabba> I tried to make a live usb,but cannot boot from usb during startup,The machine has 8.1 windows preinstalled
<daftykins> dabba: what did you make the flash drive up with?
<daftykins> jreed: still stuck? screenshot the desktop with the print screen key then upload to imgur.com to show me what's up
<dabba> I tried with rufus, and ubuntu 15.04
<elosz> hello. I've file A with mode 666.I close that file. I now create a file B with mode 666. Now again I open file A with mode 0 (since am not creating it). Then I rename file B to A. WHy does file A now have permission 644?
<daftykins> dabba: ok, what type of system is this? what brand? and laptop?
<daftykins> elosz: its' permissions don't change from when it was B.
<dabba> Its an asus F200m
<elosz> daftykins: didn't get you
<elosz> all files had mode 666 but on rename, it got 644
<daftykins> dabba: ok enter the BIOS with F2, then look around for options fast boot + secure boot to disable, this might allow the flash drive to boot then. F12 usually gives a boot menu on asus'
<daftykins> elosz: oh well, don't see that it matters if you can change it.
<jreed> daftykins... yeah still nothing it did scroll and this is the rest of what it said. the only deliverd mail is for locl users. there is no network
<elosz> daftykins: i don't want it to be changed..if A had 666, i want it to end up with 666 only on rename
<daftykins> jreed: yeah you need to pick an option likely, local delivery only is fine, just anything to get it to close :P
<daftykins> elosz: ok well your example needs some evidence in a pastebin perhaps :)
<dabba> Hang on
<elosz> daftykins: what do i paste?
<daftykins> examples of your issue, how about an "ls -l" before each of your commands
<elosz> daftykins: i am doing that using C code
<cfhowlett> elosz, perhaps you should ##c
<daftykins> elosz: then your query has no relevance to this channel :)
<cfhowlett> ... much more eloquent than the way I phrased it, daftykins           :)
<daftykins> ;)
<elosz>  [22:58] <jack_rabbit> That's a question for whatever OS you're running on, not a question for C.
<elosz> :|
<jreed> daftykins... yeah im tellin u its not doing anything but showing that page and ive tried just about everything i can think of
<daftykins> jreed: so where's the screenshot?
<bew> Does anyone know anything about ssh key passwords? I can't remember the password for an ssh key, but Ubuntu seems to be able to unlock it, so I'm hoping there's some way I can change the password.
<daftykins> jreed: maybe just open up another terminal and try "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" there
<dabba> Same boot issues
<dabba> logged back into windows
<daftykins> dabba: in the BIOS, check the boot/exit pages for 'boot override' options, they should list the USB drive twice... once with EFI beside and once without - pick the EFI one
<dabba> oki
<jasonj8> elosz, try running the program with strace. It will spit out a log of the system calls that are being made and you can maybe figure out what it's doing.
<daftykins> jasonj8: best not to enable it in the wrong channel though
<elosz> okay jasonj8
<jasonj8> daftykins, things like file permissions are an operating system issue... just as much (or even more so) than "why isn't my sound card working?"
<daftykins> jasonj8: no, not since this person is deving a program to do it - it belongs in a dev channel.
<aizin> hi whatsapp aizin now 24 hour 0194653109
<cfhowlett> aizin, no spam!
<`ryban> hi
<jreed> daftykins....http://pastebin.com/hGW5Ez89
<daftykins> jreed: no, if this is the second terminal window - you just run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" in this one.
<jreed> daftykins.. ok will do
<Guest64566> is dpkg -l listing all installed packages or all packages that /var/lib/dpkg/status has in it so purged or other types not what is currently installed on machine? just curious
<jreed> daftykins..http://pastebin.com/Z94Q5Hcx
<Guest64566> I mean i guess i could show status of any package to and filter that way but was curious of to things away to list only currently installed packages and the other way to list all the packages / history to see what was uninstalled or other things i think the /var/log/dpkg.log would answer the second thing but was just double checking on the first only installed packages
<daftykins> jreed: alright, whatever is happening in the other terminal is holding this up... go back to it and try hitting ctrl+c, it should quite out
<daftykins> then re-run "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit"
<daftykins> i don't know what's going wrong in the way you're seeing it, but it should be very easy to install
<mozzarella> guys remind me, when will unity 8 be the default, again?
<lotuspsychje> mozzarella: maybe this can help? http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8
<dwade0990> daftykins can jreed just do the sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit then do the other stuff after
<daftykins> dwade0990: that's what we've been trying for the last $long_time but apparently he's getting stuck on the installation because a mail configuration window opens which needs an option picking
<kernix> how do i change the colour of the text on a text based ubuntu os ?
<OmEgA010> i have to "sudo insmod 8192eu.ko" to use wifi. Can it somehow be done on startup?
<daftykins> OmEgA010: but 8192eu in /etc/modules
<dwade0990> daftykins http://picpaste.com/imagejpeg_0-2hetAjLG.jpg
<daftykins> yeah so run it, heh
<dwade0990> daftykins where does he type the sudo dpkg before the apt-get install or ?
<daftykins> see what it says there? "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Canon> helo all
<elosz> daftykins: i figured out the problem. Whenever i create file with mode 666, umask of directory where i created file (022) caused it to change permission to 644
<Trinity> does abiword have a horizontal rule?
<OmEgA010> i tried to put my interface to monitor mode by "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor" but it returns "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.". How do i put my card into monitor mode? its a d-link dwa 131 usb adapter
<dwade0990> daftykins jreed http://picpaste.com/1002152254-l26M5EKc.jpg
<daftykins> OmEgA010: sorry we don't help with what is obviously wifi security muck abouts :)
<daftykins> dwade0990: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<daftykins> and/or sudo apt-get -f install
<poutine> what happens when you follow exactly what that error message tells you to type?
<poutine> also you can use the print screen key, you don't have to put your monitor on the xerox machine every time
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> i did try and explain the print screen key earlier but it seems it was too impossible
<dwade0990> daftykins what about the print screen key?
<daftykins> or ideally, Alt+print-screen for the *active* window, will save a screenshot that can be uploaded to imgur.com and then linked here
<apb1963> ubuntu 14.04 - A recent update/upgrade broke hulu... I can still view youtube videos.  Been googling for over 2 days now.  Found lots of things to try mostly in regard to flash, none worked.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<samthewildone> whats the difference between "fglrx & fglrx-updates" ? the policy shows same candidates.
<samthewildone> is it something else ?
<apb1963> It's apparently a DRM issue.  Tells me to install HAL and so on.
<daftykins> try one, then the other
<daftykins> apb1963: so chrome and pepperflash, not chromium - which do you have?
<philharmonik> who out there isnt using mate
<samthewildone> was
<philharmonik> whats going on sam
<daftykins> philharmonik: support only in here thanks, feel free to chat over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<apb1963> daftykins: firefox
<jreed> daftykins... this is a pic of screen shot that doesnt let me do any thing  this is also after everything just tried. http://imgur.com/v1HtEEF
<philharmonik> roger, thanks
<daftykins> apb1963: i don't know if you can use firefox with DRM requiring services on Linux, you might want to check that
<daftykins> jreed: hit tab until OK is highlighted in red, or cursors left/right/up/down
<apb1963> daftykins: check where?  Here's the error message, etc.  http://picpaste.com/huluProblem-tGZ2oToG.png
<glogic> apb1963: install HAL
<apb1963> glogic: I tried.  It can't find hal-info
<apb1963> glogic: which is a dependency
<glogic> apb1963: what? it worked for me. When is the last time you tried?
<apb1963> glogic: today
<NSAops> is that backdoor we install into ubuntu working
<glogic> apb1963: i have to afk, back in an hour if you're still around i'll try to assist
<apb1963> glogic:
<apb1963> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<apb1963>  hal : Depends: hal-info (>= 20070402) but it is not installable
<apb1963> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<jreed> daftykins... ok heres screen shot. http://imgur.com/HMroDMw
<apb1963> glogic: ok, thanks
<daftykins> jreed: select no configuration
<daftykins> apb1963: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apb1963> daftykins: did that... but will do again.. may not have done it recently enough..
<apb1963> or at the right time whatever
<apb1963> daftykins: ok, it's done.
<daftykins> did it do anything?
<apb1963> no
<daftykins> apb1963: also "cat /etc/issue"
<apb1963> not really
<apb1963> 14.04.03
<apb1963> though that's not cat
<glogic> can you do-release-upgrade?
<daftykins> well do it.
<apb1963> Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> glogic: why are you suggesting upgrading to 15.04?
<jreed> daftykins... http://imgur.com/1O7P98r
<daftykins> jreed: now you can "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" ?
<apb1963> glogic: Yeah, really don't want to upgrade to another release at this time.
<glogic> daftykins: I didn't know he was on LTS...
<daftykins> glogic: heh
<daftykins> apb1963: install chromium-browser and pepperflash and try hulu with those please
<daftykins> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<daftykins> ^ that's the package
<apb1963> daftykins: I have chrome.. is that the same thing?
<glogic> chrome fails with hulu
<daftykins> are you saying it doesn't work at all, or that it doesn't work for you?
<apb1963> yeah, I was never happy with hulu on chrome
<apb1963> it worked... just crashed a lot
<glogic> all I can say is on 15.04 the HAL workaround succeeds. I hope you can find a workaround.
<apb1963> but I haven't tried chrome lately so
<apb1963> glogic: does the upgrade go flawlessly?
<daftykins> can you please just try it =|
<daftykins> flash has been killed off with firefox.
<apb1963> daftykins: will do
<glogic> apb1963: perfectly on my machine
<daftykins> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/09/how-to-watch-hulu-on-ubuntu-1404-up
<daftykins> also see there, that guys got a PPA for HAL
<apb1963> yes, been to that link... followed those instructions
<daftykins> you should probably have mentioned that
<apb1963> I did.... I said I googled for days and did all kinds of things.  That was one of the things
<apb1963> but clearly I don't know what I'm doing
<apb1963> so I came here :)
<daftykins> you didn't specifically share it.
<daftykins> so is libhal1-flash installed right now? did you reboot after like it says?
<apb1963> I didn't keep a list of all th elinks I've been to
<apb1963> wait.... backup... erase erase erase...
<daftykins> ...
<apb1963> that's a different link.  I saw the omgubuntu and thought it was the same
<daftykins> well, essentially not knowing what you *have* done makes it impossible to support.
<daftykins> ok get cracking
<apb1963> ok, I'm gonna get on crack
<apb1963> err... yeah
<apb1963> something like that
<apb1963> thank you
<daftykins> i googled 'ubuntu 14.04 hal hulu' :(
<apb1963> yeah, I used different keywords based on the exact error message
<apb1963> in fact I used the error message
<apb1963> and ubuntu 14.04
<apb1963> it took me  to the zombie hal
<jreed> daftykins... i went ahead and ran the smartmontools and the latter and now will set  up the screen shots to see whats up
<daftykins> jreed: no, don't need any screenshots - link me to the URL it created! :)
<daftykins> can't believe a tab key was what held this up for how long? an hour?
<cfhowlett> daftykins, so you're saying : We don't need no stinking screenshots!
<jreed> daftykins... cool heres the url. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12645051/
<daftykins> cfhowlett: exactly :D
<daftykins> lol after all that there's no disk
<daftykins> sweet
<daftykins> jreed: "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<daftykins> jreed: and "dmesg | pastebinit"
<jreed> daftykins also the url for the latter. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12645063/
<daftykins> that's the same thing
<jreed> daftykins.. url from newest.http://paste.ubuntu.com/12645086/
<daftykins> jreed: tell me what kind of computer this is?
<daftykins> dwade0990: well there's certainly something up with the hard disk... there isn't one!
<jreed> daftykins.http://paste.ubuntu.com/12645093/
<jreed> its an hp 2000 notebook pc 64 bit
<daftykins> old thing?
<dwade0990> daftykins when he told me the ubunutu live dvd loaded but the hard drive wont I kind of figured the hd was bad
<daftykins> what led to trying to put ubuntu on it today?
<daftykins> yeah well "bad" != simply not there!
<dwade0990> daftykins i told him to run ubunutu to use smart to check if there were any hd errors
<jreed> bought it not too long a go and then it crashed after a month of having it
<daftykins> ah no i see signs of a Hitachi hard disk
<daftykins> for those of you following along at home, line 860: [   12.231551] ata1.00: ATA-8: HGST HTS545032A7E380, GGBOACA0, max UDMA/100
<jreed> daftykins i have had the hard disk in my hands and put back in so i know its in it but im thinkin its crap
<daftykins> which in its' former life was a 320GB HDD
<daftykins> you could've put it back in with a bad connection, especially if not properly secured
<daftykins> if you keep reading from line 1013 you can see where it thinks the disk keeps disappearing / disconnecting
<daftykins> so yeah, either a bad connection or a failed disk
<Merc> hey I have a question
<daftykins> you can power off and try this all over again to see if it shows up :)
<jreed> no its in well for sure but i dont believe its a good disk then cause ass i said it was a windows 8 and it crashedsaying it was needing a processor
<Merc> how many times do you have to shred a file before it is completely unrecoverable
<daftykins> lol needing a processor? what claimed that? :D
<jreed> i have powered and unpowered many times now so far i even had it plugged into my other computer to try an work with it
<Merc> anybody know?
<jreed> main screen upon boot up
<daftykins> jreed: well you could just buy a new one then :)
<jreed> thats when i tried the ubuntu
<jreed> yeah thats what i was thinkin but was hopein not
<daftykins> well i can't be sure unless you used the same DVD and tested the disk in another PC
<dwade0990> daftykins hes going to take a screenshot of what it looks like when he boots the hd
<jreed> daftykins.... il get a screen shot of first power on without the disk in
<lilmoe> help
<lilmoe> I am not able to format my damn dvd lol
<lilmoe> nor do i think its mounted to the right location
<daftykins> 'format a DVD' ?
<lilmoe> I mean
<lilmoe> can't i ?
<lilmoe> shouldn't it be possible ?
<daftykins> a DVD-RW ?
<lilmoe> yea
<daftykins> you can't have it mounted *and* format it :)
<lilmoe> so  i unmount it
<daftykins> if it has the little eject icon next to it, sure
<lilmoe> still confused
<lilmoe> It's s aying read only
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47493/how-do-i-format-a-dvd-rw
<apb1963> daftykins: no joy
<lilmoe> * BD/DVD±RW/-RAM format utility by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1.
<lilmoe> :-( mounted media doesn't appear to be DVD±RW, DVD-RAM or Blu-ray
<lilmoe> oh
<lilmoe> bleh
<lilmoe> hold up
<daftykins> apb1963: well what happened...
<apb1963> daftykins: nothing eventful.  The install went fine, I rebooted...  no hulu.  Same ol' error
<daftykins> with which browser(s)?
<dwade0990> daftykins: http://imgur.com/mBySLsg thats from jreed
<apb1963> daftykins: fireefox
<apb1963> i'll try chrome I guess
<lilmoe> stupid q
<lilmoe> what about dvd-r
<apb1963> daftykins: essentially the same error in chrome
<apb1963> actually...  adobe provides a very handy test page...
<apb1963> which indicates that it's a "device binding" error
<apb1963> so to me that says hal
<apb1963> but, I'm lost :)
<daftykins> *shrug*
<apb1963> nobody else on 14.04 has this problem?
<dwade0990> daftykins so its his hard drive thats gone out, he said he got the stuff mixed it wasnt his processor it was the hard drive.
<apb1963> Let me rephrase.....  Is there anybody else on 14.04 able to watch hulu?
<daftykins> heh, yes the magical disappearing HDD does sound quite bad
<apb1963> anybody else running 14.04?
<apb1963> anyone here running ubuntu?
<daftykins> you have to bear in mind not everyone is in america and uses hulu
<daftykins> don't ask silly questions :)
<apb1963> I was just checkin' :)
<daftykins> being annoying is what i'd call it
<apb1963> not much response to any question so... that tells me something too.
<apb1963> you and I are the only one's listening.
<apb1963> so I'll try again later maybe.  Thanks daftykins:)
<apb1963> always grateful for your help
<apb1963> have a good night
<apb1963> or day
<dwade0990> Tgank you so much daftykins for all your help and o sorry it took so long.
<dwade0990> Thank you*
<daftykins> ;) i guess it's a tough interface to deal with the first time
<daftykins> np, and maybe try and test that disk further in another system before giving up entirely
<dwade0990> Yeah I just told him that.
<wileee> the bot will give you cookies, it needs a metallic spine category
<utu8o> what is the fraps equivalent on ubuntu/linux?
<daftykins> playing a game with steam, or?
<osboxes> ad
<daftykins> often they'll be built in, or you can turn on steam's title-wide support if the Linux client has it
<utu8o> not on steam
<daftykins> so what title is it...
<daftykins> must i guess? :)
<utu8o> also is there a bluestacks equivalent for ubuntu/linux?
<utu8o> well i want to record a game from my android device
<daftykins> via bluetooth? not gonna happen
<utu8o> no bluestacks
<utu8o> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlueStacks
<daftykins> doubt that's gonna happen either if i'm honest.
<utu8o> you can use android apps on windows or mac
<daftykins> a game in an emulator, not happening
<utu8o> it works on windows
<daftykins> ok but it doesn't exist for Linux, so...
<utu8o> so there is no equal on ubuntu/linux?
<comix> hello. have a problem. openvon not work after last update. what do?
<daftykins> google it.
<comix> i did
<daftykins> comix: sorry that wasn't at you
<comix> oh
<daftykins> 'doesn't work' = ?
<comix> i wouldnt come here and ask stupidly.. but openvpn segfaults!?
<comix> anyone else had this?
<daftykins> reinstall? run from the prompt instead of as a daemon?
<Guest64566> other then the folder structure of the andriod os's what graphical desktop enviorment did they uses is it gnome , kde ,or some other x11 windows and desktop manager because i want to install it and see if i can get me computer to look like the android desktop
<Guest64566> I know there is andriod for x86/64 download distro out there but i just want to know the desktop so i can kind of set it up locally for fun
<Guest64566> anybody know?
<wileee> ask in #android
<Guest64566> Or will i have to look it up under the subdirectories of the /system
<Guest64566> with adb shell
<Guest64566> either way i figured i would ask to speed the process
<Guest64566> thanks i will try there
<vicsar> .
<daftykins> vicsar: yes?
<billy_> allo
<billy_> kalimera
<baizon> hmm, is there a windows paint like program for ubuntu?
<baizon> just for simple image editing
<DalekSec> baizon: Not editing really, but pinta (never used it, because mono.)
<daftykins> http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-paint/?platform=linux
<shazzr> baizon: pinta
<baizon> shazzr: yes i tried pinta, it's not the best solution imho
<baizon> well krita looks nice, but then i have to install all the kde dependencies :(
<daftykins> could download kubuntu, boot it live, try it out - then go back
<daftykins> no harm done
<HackSmash> anyone familiar with actionaz ?
<lotuspsychje> !info actionaz
<ubottu> actionaz (source: actionaz): emulate human activity through a powerful GUI and JavaScript. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.0-1 (vivid), package size 1520 kB, installed size 5100 kB
<lotuspsychje> HackSmash: ask your question about it to the channel
<HackSmash> im am settin up the operations i want the 'script' to run ... but they do not seem to be happening in the order i set them to run in. eg line 3 happens immediatly, then line 1
<lotuspsychje> HackSmash: manpage show anything usefull?
<HackSmash> nothing i can find. I even played with putting in 'pause' but that does not seem to change things.
<HackSmash> all i want is ... open a www page ... click into the text input field ... enter text xxx ... then click the login button
<HackSmash> it all just happens in the wrong order
<HackSmash> any suggestions on a better prgm to try would be welcome also
<rust> I want to hire a hacker !! any clue ?
<lotuspsychje> rust: wrong network
<rust> where can  I ask this ?
 * xStark facepalms
<rust> Hey guys!! Its urgent.
<rust> I need a hacker !!
<rust> please !!
<lotuspsychje> rust: stop that please
<lotuspsychje> rust: not gonna happen on this network
<rust> lotuspsychje, I am asking network name?
<rust> lotuspsychje, Where can I ask this ?
<Ben64> its not on topic here at all. stop
<badbodh> rust: /join #ubuntu-offtopic and hire me, we don;t promote monetary transactions here
<rust> ok
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: thats bad idea to do this publicly
<badbodh> lotuspsychje: i'm not a hacker. can;t even write a hello world code :)
<lotuspsychje> badbodh: then dont suggest hiring
<RoundDuckMan> I made an Ubuntu 14.04.3 usb with universal USB installer, and it got 2 errors in the integrity check. Is it UUI's fault, since UUI does change the bootloader of the USB. :/
<badbodh> i took a harmless liberty to joke, highlight me when someone needs troubleshooting >:(
<badbodh> RoundDuckMan: exact error messages ?
<wileee> !md5sum | RoundDuckMan check the iso, more likely.
<ubottu> RoundDuckMan check the iso, more likely.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RoundDuckMan> badbodh: It said grub.cfg and loopsomething(I forgot exactly what it was).cfg were mis matched.
<RoundDuckMan> or maybe the last one wasn't a .cfg, idk...
<RoundDuckMan> don't know exactly is what I meant
<badbodh> RoundDuckMan: ^ check hash as wileee suggested. try this http://www.osforensics.com/tools/write-usb-images.html to create your live-usb
<RoundDuckMan> ubottu: ISO and UUI were both verified with a sum checker tool in Windows, it was included in W8.
<ubottu> RoundDuckMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wileee> RoundDuckMan, Usb 3 may be an issue, anything can happen, really you have to just find what works.
<RoundDuckMan> badbodh: It's OK, I just wanted to know if the 2 errors are perfectly normal for UUI.
<badbodh> just check if it's booting into live successfully
<badbodh> could be debug messages you may ignore
<badbodh> if not, purge the pendrive. delete partition, rewrite mbr, create a fresh partition
<RoundDuckMan> badbodh: It was fine, heck I installed it in fine, though I have yet to boot it ( it's 3 am) after installing it into HDD. I'm just wonderin' if UUI is supposed to do this.
<badbodh> i don;t use UUI so can;t tell, diff people use diff tools, lili unetbootin imagewriter etc
<badbodh> as long as ubuntu boots and installs, why bother
<RoundDuckMan> badbodh: Oh, and the error messages weren't during booting up, I was actually explaining the results of the integrity check tool in the live iso
<badbodh> meh. ignore, or ask the uui devs. not an ubuntu issue.
<loa> hello, i have always one problem with unity when i click on unity bar, where are few windows they show slow and unresponsive.
<loa> You have such problem or not?
<RoundDuckMan> badbodh: sorry for this, I'm just OCD after having Mint issues, and I don't want a hacked Ubuntu stealing my Google account, lol.
<RoundDuckMan> gotta go
<badbodh> RoundDuckMan: your ocd is bad and baseless. linux don;t steal data.
<baizon> "hacked Ubuntu stealing my Google account" <- best text ever :)
<badbodh> ubuntu does send some data to amazon, for people who are too lazy to click that 'off button' but prefer to rant about it
<edgar> DE DONDE SON
<Leagnus> hi! ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso can't detect OSes and exisiting partitions on Lenovo IdeaPad Z500.
<Leagnus> Plus if I have chosen my native language - i can't input password in english in WiFi applet.
<MayurYa> what is the procedure to moderate a channel with very limited users? say 2-3 users visiting channel per hour with one constant user looking after it.
<MayurYa> oops; should have asked at #freenode.
<Guest21547> cd
<Guest21547> хуй
<Leagnus> Guest21547: чё ругаешься
<minas114> Hello! Is there a way to stop java applications from stealing focus when they start? (e.g neatbans / android studio).
<jeffrey> join @ubuntu
<jeffrey> join #ubuntu
<bazhang> success jeffrey
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  you're already here
<jeffrey> ok
<jeffrey> what this chat all about
<bazhang> ubuntu support jeffrey
<bazhang> chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic jeffrey
<jeffrey> why do some web sites on hear on firefox on ubuntu fonts fit and some dont fit on others
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  maybe they have been "optimized for..."
<jeffrey> ok is there a way i can make all web sites on firefox fonts fit all web sites
<jeffrey> who hates windows 10
<sam_> hello i have some problem trying to update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/12646480/
<bazhang> !ot | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Leagnus> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso can't detect OSes and exisiting partitions on Lenovo IdeaPad Z500.
<Leagnus> Plus if I have chosen my native language - i can't input password in english in WiFi applet.
<jeffrey> ok
<jeffrey> win ubuntu 15.10 comen out
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  2-3 weeks from now
<jeffrey> is that beta are rtm
<sam_> probably i can't install a linux-image after i've uninstalled all of them.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 jeffrey
<jeffrey> do what
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu+1     <----- jeffrey
<jeffrey> ok
<Leagnus> for me ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso is guano
<sayhi> hey - i have a slight problem - i tried to install foreman which in turn tries to install ruby rdoc - which i already have because I use rvm... now i cant install anything and i cant remove the packages
<sayhi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<sayhi> but -f install just results in an error because rdoc is trying to overwrite rvm rdoc
<sayhi> stale mate
<sayhi> is there a way to 'undo' the foreman package install?
<bazhang> purge the ppa first sayhi
<bazhang> what is 'I use the rvm' sayhi
<sayhi> bazhang: that sounds good, but i dont know what ppa is :p
<sayhi> rvm is ruby version manager
<swenzel> does anyone have an idea what /dev/dm-1 could be? or at least how I can find out?
<loa> can somebody say if he having lag with unity when he have multiply opened windows on nautilus? for example i click on unity bar and when few windows need to appear i  see visual lag.
<loa> like it is heave operation.
<ioria> sayhi   a conflict maybe   .... dpkg -l     foremancli   and  ruby-dotenv   ?
<sayhi> ioria: probably - i just would like to know how to 'undo' the install of foreman
<sayhi> i cant purge anything cause its telling me to install -f
<ioria> sayhi    dpkg -l     foremancli   and  ruby-dotenv   ?
<sayhi> bazhang: how do I purge ppa?
<bazhang> sayhi, why were you using dpkg to install
<sayhi> bazhang: no
<loa> i experience some things... and i think i can't describe it right...
<loa> how called in unity terms left bar with icons?
<loa> can i say that it is taskbar?
<loa> or maybe it unitybar?
<ioria> dpkg -l  just lists the packages installed ..... or not
<MonkeyDust> loa  the launchbar
<loa> MonkeyDust, how can i call feature when i click on launchbar few times and window selection appears?
<linocisco> hi
<loa> for example i open few windows of nautilus and after that i click on nautilus icon on launchbar?
<linocisco> I cant print Canon LBP 3050 printer via USB on my laptop 15.04.
<linocisco> I cant print Canon LBP 3050 printer via USB on my laptop 15.04 64bit
<bazhang> !printing | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<MonkeyDust> loa  "click on a launchbar a few times" is a bit vague
<bazhang> check their db FIRST linocisco
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org  <---- step ONE linocisco
<MonkeyDust> loa  install and explore unity-tweak-tool a bit, i guess you'll like it
<loa> MonkeyDust, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2015.10.03-12%3A44%3A04.png
<linocisco> bazhang, I dont understand. I tried to install correct driver CAPT
<loa> MonkeyDust, you see this icon? there is two nautilus windows
<swenzel> okay /dev/dm-1 seems to an LVM logical device... so I bet it's a problem with the nvidia drivers... again -.-
<bazhang> linocisco, go their db
<loa> when i click on it few times, will appear content of both windows
<linocisco> bazhang, what is their db?
<loa> MonkeyDust, you got what i am talking about?
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org  <---- linocisco
<MonkeyDust> loa  yes, click once on the nautilus icon, then you see both nautilus windows
<loa> MonkeyDust, how fast this work for you?
<loa> MonkeyDust, how fast that windows appear?
<MonkeyDust> loa  instantly
<sayhi> bazhang: i have Hit http://deb.theforeman.org plugins/1.5 i386 Packages   but apt-get-repository --remove doesnt remove it..
<loa> MonkeyDust, i have lag there i think seconds or two... for example steam and steam game are on same icon and they opens almost instantly
<ikonia> you need to clean / complete the install the remove it
<loa> MonkeyDust, same situation for libreoffice calc...
<ikonia> it can't remove packages in an half installed state, more so when there are dependencies linked to it
<linocisco> bazhang, it is now http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<linocisco> bazhang, i dont know where to find what
<sayhi> ikonia: i cant complete
<ikonia> sayhi: why not
<sayhi> its trying to overwrite /usr/bin/rdoc which isnt allowed
<sayhi> i even removed it.. but it still wont do it
<ikonia> sayhi: why is it not allowed ?
<ikonia> what's stopping it
<sayhi> ikonia: good question
<ikonia> so work it through
<sayhi> its trying to install rdoc which i already have..
<ikonia> right, so there is a conflict
<ikonia> resolve the conflict
<globalimport> how can I browse files on an android device from the command line? Do I connect the device using usb debugging?
<loa> MonkeyDust, can you please help me, it is hard to explain my problem to somebody else, maybe you have ideas or something?
<loa> it is bothering me...
<MonkeyDust> loa  frankly, i'm not geting it either
<sayhi> ikonia: its not letting me purge or remove anything
<MonkeyDust> getting*
<ikonia> sayhi: why
<ikonia> sayhi: what's stopping it
<sayhi> sayhi: i could resolve the issue by removing ruby191 but its just telling me to install -f
<MonkeyDust> loa  if two instances of a program open, click on the icon to see them both
<ikonia> sayhi: right, it wants to finish what' it's doing before moving forward
<sayhi> ikonia: ye.. but it cant
<ikonia> sayhi: so you need to work through the prolem, you may need to override apt-get with dpkg to remove a package that is causing a conflict if the install process is in a chicken/egg
<ikonia> sayhi: yes, it can
<sayhi> ikonia: ye.. i just wanted to ask. if i can use dpkg
<loa> MonkeyDust, i do that and ater that i wait around 1.5 - 2 seconds them to appear... like my computer is lagging.
<Arkyos> buongiorno
<linocisco> bazhang, hi
<loa> MonkeyDust, how that functionality called when you see content of both windows?
<linocisco> bazhang, only LBP3010 is found as nearest in db. but mine is LBP3050. what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> loa  if it's an old computer, consider using the lighter and faster LXDE or XFCE instead of unity
<bazhang> so what driver does their database suggest after searching it linocisco
<loa> MonkeyDust, phenom x4 and gtx 660 is old for unity?
<sayhi> bazhang: , ikonia: using dpkg i managed to resolve it by purging foremann installer thanks for your time
<Copernicus22> Hi, is there anyone here experianced with raid 5?
<Total_noob> Hello. I would like to use a loopback device on NTFS partition. I have an idea about this, but I am unsure how to achieve grub without adding a partition. A hint is grub4dos. But cannot grasp how to boot. I can either store the boot data on ntfs, or on the loopback itself. Any pointers?
<Copernicus22> Just wondering how safe it is
<ikonia> Copernicus22: why don't you just as your question
<ikonia> Copernicus22: how safe it is ?
<Copernicus22> trying to decide between raid 1 or raid 5
<Copernicus22> raid 5 would be faster
<ikonia> it depends on a great many things
<Copernicus22> used to have raid 0
<Copernicus22> my raid volume is no longer working in ubuntu, only in windows
<Copernicus22> now I have to reinstall everything
<ikonia> using a fake raid controller is a bigger risk than your raid level
<Copernicus22> don't want to have this situation again
<linocisco> bazhang, only LBP3010 is found as nearest in db. but mine is LBP3050. what do I do?
<Copernicus22> ikonia, I think I have hardware raid: MSI GS70 www.msi.com/product/notebook/GS70-2QE-Stealth-Pro.html#hero-overview
<ikonia> that is not hardware raid
<Copernicus22> fakeraid?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> Copernicus22: how many disks are in your laptop /
<Copernicus22> 2 ssd, 1hdd
<MonkeyDust> loa  i'm not familiar with the differences between video cards
<ikonia> Copernicus22: then how can you do raid 5 ?
<sayhi> afaik raid 5 is only an option if you NEED that little but of extra space
<Copernicus22> ikonia, thinking about buying an extra disk
<ikonia> sayhi: no, that is not true
<ikonia> Copernicus22: can that laptop hold 3 internal disks /
<sayhi> but = bit
<Copernicus22> ikonia, think so
<ikonia> you think so ?
<ikonia> I'd check a lot more than ' I think so " before looking into this
<ikonia> Copernicus22: either way - fake raid is not something I'd recommend to you
<sayhi> raid 5 is a bit more space then raid 10.. so the only reason I can think of is. you need that bit of space
<Copernicus22> i've configurations with 4 ssd's
<maxp> if i add "127.0.0.1 localhost.ssl" to /private/etc/hosts, does everything on localhost use SSL?
<ikonia> maxp: no
<maxp> I made a new rails app and went to localhost:3000 and it tried to use SSL even though I hadn't configured it to
<sayhi> ikonia: imo. if you dont need the extra bit of space raid5 offers.. use raid 10
<maxp> although I did configure the last app to use SSL
<ikonia> sayhi: that makes no sense
<sayhi> ikonia: does to me ;p
<sayhi> afaik, raid 10 has better performance then raid 5 - in any use case
<sayhi> so why use raid5?
<loa> MonkeyDust, here is example https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMvMW6sL52k
<Copernicus22> sayhi, you need 4 disks for raid 10 ?
<sayhi> Copernicus22: 2
<loa> MonkeyDust, those glitches with windows i think because of recording... i don't see them in real.
<sayhi> min 3 for raid5
<sayhi> min2 for raid 10
<loa> MonkeyDust, you can see that icon with steam is more responsive then nautilus
<Copernicus22> I see
<Copernicus22> sayhi, no here it says you need at least 4 disk for raid 10
<ikonia> he means raid 1+0
<sayhi> ye.. 1+0
<Copernicus22> mirror
<ikonia> Copernicus22: what is your goal here ?
<sayhi> raid5 used to be cool, when disk space was expensive.. that time has past.. in my opinion
<Copernicus22> trying to figure out if raid 5 is worth the money
<sayhi> and googleing raid5 vs raid10 mostly comfirms that opinion
<ikonia> Copernicus22: what is your goal though, what is the problem you're trying to fix with raid
<Copernicus22> I really hate that my raid 0 is failing
<Copernicus22> seems to be failing*
<ikonia> your raid 0 isn't failing, you said it works just fine with windows
<Copernicus22> I don't know why it no longer works in linux
<sayhi> software raid..
<Total_noob> Poor people still have disk space expensive.
<ikonia> most likley due to fake raid
<ikonia> Copernicus22: what is your reason for using raid/what is the problem you are trying to fix by using raid ?
<sayhi> Copernicus22: either use hardware raid or dont use it at all :p
<Total_noob> Copernicus22: Make a dedicated NAS system with mdraid... there are linux and bsd distros made for this.
<Copernicus22> right now i'm using raid 0, I love it, really fast, but as it no longer works in linux I thought maybe it's damaged, so now I'm thinking of recreating the raid volume using raid 5, still fast but more redundancy so I never have to experiance this scenario again
<sayhi> raid 0 is useless
<yacc> Just wondering, any Linux filesystem with really big blocks (I'm thinking about MB sized ones)?
<Copernicus22> but maybe your right, maybe it's a linux problem, since my windows still works just fine
<ikonia> Copernicus22: to be honest, it won't matter what raid level you are using if you are using fake raid controllers, the risk is greater than the raid level you are using
<sayhi> Copernicus22: dont use software raid...
<ikonia> yacc: you can set the block size
<Copernicus22> I can even access my linux partion, backup it without any problems from windows
<yacc> ikonia: ext4?
<ikonia> yacc: pretty sure you can set the block size
<ikonia> man page says -b will set the block size for ext4
<yacc>  Specify the size of blocks in bytes.  Valid block-size  values  are  1024,
<yacc>               2048  and  4096  bytes per block.
<Copernicus22> I've tried everthing to fix my raid volume in the hope that linux recognizes it
<ikonia> yacc: ahh so you're hitting a limit with 4096
<Copernicus22> so far no luck
<Copernicus22> right now I'm trying testdisk from windows
<ikonia> Copernicus22: why ?
<yacc> ikonia: actually, mkfs.ext4 does create the fs after asking if that's what I want, but the kernel refuses to mount it.
<ikonia> what is testdisk going to do for you ?
<Copernicus22> ikonia, fix my booting problems ? I don't know
<ikonia> Copernicus22: why don't you explain your problem rather than just guessing
<ikonia> Copernicus22: your biggest risk is the fake raid controller here
<ikonia> yacc: yeah, docs say 4096 is the max
<yacc> So any other atypical filesystems that would have a large block size?
<ikonia> not seeing anything bigger than 4096
<Judgen> What release of ubuntu is the prefered for a powerbook 1.67ghz?
<yacc> Basically, got this freaking Seagate Archive 8TB disc, and it really sucks under anything like random access writes.
<ikonia> Judgen: as in PPC ?
<ikonia> yacc: big blcok size wouldn't fix that
<Judgen> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Judgen: you're going to be quite limited to the community port
<ikonia> !PPC | Judgen
<ubottu> Judgen: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture until 6.10. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Copernicus22> ikonia, my raid volume is no longer recognized, even when I boot from the  ubuntu rescuedisk
<ikonia> Copernicus22: does it see the two individual disks ?
<Copernicus22> ikonia, yes
<Judgen> ikonia: i am aware of that. But using desktop app with gtk3 and qt4/4 seems to be out of the question in from a performance standpoint on this rather slow machine. Would perhaps lucid be the release to go for?
<ikonia> Copernicus22: ok - so it see's the disks, but it can't build the meta device, try to manually assemble the metadeivce with the dm tools
<Copernicus22> ikonia, I checked them for bad blocks
<ikonia> Copernicus22: the errors you get will give you an idea as to why it fails
<ikonia> Judgen: I'd be more focused on the desktop environment, rather than the release
<ikonia> be as current / stable as you can, but chose the lightest weight desktop possible
<ikonia> you'll find it will be the graphics driver that is letting you down
<Copernicus22> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12593160/
<ikonia> Copernicus22: nothing to do with what I suggested
<ikonia> no idea why you are running boot repair
<Judgen> ikonia: Yes, but as i said. KDE3 is not available in new releases and mate is using more and more gtk3 stuff in later releases. Perhaps i should opt for mate on Precise. (Precise is supported until 2017, right)
<Copernicus22> it also tried to assemble the raid array
<Copernicus22> ikonia,mdadm --detail --scan
<ikonia> Copernicus22: doesn't look like it to me
<Copernicus22> etc
<ikonia> that is a for mdadm disks
<ikonia> you want the dm tools
<ikonia> you're using fake raid, as I've said
<Copernicus22> ikonia, ok thx
<yacc> ikonia: oh it would. Because it has this issue that it has to rewrite rather big areas of the disc to change one byte. If the OS supplies the whole area, it does not need read+modify+write, it can use write.
<ikonia> yacc: I disagree
<ikonia> yacc: there are some that support huge block sizes though, hang on
<Copernicus22> ikonia, are you sure, it's so fast, 1GB/sec, sure it's not hardware raid?
<yacc> ikonia: the big issue is that seagate does not document the block sizes, and I'm not sure if it can handle partial block writes that do not change anything.
<ikonia> Copernicus22: %1000 sure
<Copernicus22> ikonia, ok thx :)
<yacc> ikonia: I didn't say it would be great, I just said it would work, now, in general use, I'm managing IO timeouts oops.
<derPATE> hey all
<derPATE> can sb help
<derPATE> me
<yacc> derPATE: not enough info to answer your question :-P
<derPATE> PETER PAN HELP
<derPATE> WEll ok
<derPATE> I cant decide between
<derPATE> ubuntu and mnt
<derPATE> mint
<bazhang> thats not ontopic here derPATE
<yacc> derPATE: Well, your unconciousness has decided for you my making you join #ubuntu :-P
<derPATE> and
<derPATE> xubuntu or unity
<yacc> derPATE: bazhang is right that this is offtopic here, if my funny answer was not indication enough :-P
<xStark> Ubuntu is great if you go for 14.4 LTS
<derPATE> blow my cock
<xStark> Oh lord...
<hypermist> derPATE, pls no, i can't blow something that isnt there. :p
<Gaardon> Xubuntu. i don't really like KDE or Unity
<vooze> Hi, I cant use VPN for some reason. Ubuntu 15.04. When I press the connection I have added just nothing happens, and it says "under" as it havent even tried to connect.
<derPATE> thanx Gaardon
<JCC> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 but update-manager thinks the next version is 15.04.  Any idea what could be set wrong?
<loa> MonkeyDust, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1314587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1314587 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Windows slow/stall/freeze when minimizing/restoring/etc in Unity 7 (14.04 and 14.10)" [Critical,Triaged]
<loa> MonkeyDust, worked for me...
<mororo> hi, please help my choice full working on my laptop Lenovo Z50-75... iam used linux mint is working else very performace low beside windows 8
<yacc> ikonia: found any fs candidate?
<loa> JCC, that strange... you actually ned update from 14.04 to 14.10 and after that to 15.04
<loa> i did that few days before.
<Ben64> JCC: 14.10 is no longer supported. what is the reason you want to upgrade though? 14.04 is supported until april 2019
<cfhowlett> !mint | mororo, sorry can't help you.  mint is not ubuntu and this channel is ONLY for ubuntu support.
<ubottu> mororo, sorry can't help you.  mint is not ubuntu and this channel is ONLY for ubuntu support.: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mororo> cfhowlett, ok iam thoung core ubuntu for mint...
<cfhowlett> mororo, for mint help, use mint channels.  for ubuntu help, install ubuntu.
<JCC> Ben64 I've got the Intel 4000 Ivybridge and would like an updated version of mesa for opengl 3.3
<mororo> cfhowlett, ok iam finding other linux system that full working, no problems on my laptop
<Ben64> JCC: well good news, the LTS versions get stuff like that ported back
<cfhowlett> !flavors | mororo
<ubottu> mororo: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<JCC> Ben64, loa 13.04 only supports mesa 3.0 of opengl and I was trying to see if I could get unreal sdk to run
<Ben64> JCC: 13.04?
<SCHAAP137> hmm, Ubuntu MATE is not mentioned in that ubottu line
<JCC> sorry 14.04
<cfhowlett> SCHAAP137, you're right ... it should be there!  I don't know how to edit the factoids.  ops??
<loa> JCC,  why you don't want update to 15.04?
<Ben64> JCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Ben64> or use the enablement stack like its there for
<SCHAAP137> i agree it should be there cfhowlett, i'm using MATE ;)
<vooze> I'm trying to connect to VPN. But it does not save the password. Works on another 15.04 machine I have, but still does not. Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  guess you can submit a custom factoid and hope it's accepted, i guess... not sure where to submlit it, tho
<JCC> loa, Cannot upgrade: An upgrade from trusty to vivid is not supported with this tool (update-manager)
<Ben64> JCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<loa> JCC, you checked there to show unstable builds?
<mororo> cfhowlett, thanks, later using kubuntu on very problem working skype, later using ubuntu very problem running steam, skype ... iam no left time deal with problems for 4 hours iam go work on five weeks no connection internet
<mororo> ok ino did connection else mobil wifi connection limited fup
<Gaardon> http://askubuntu.com/questions/421671/microphone-static-background-noise-suppression/497559#497559 is this bug fixed in 15.04 or do i have to do it manually in there too?
<cfhowlett> mororo, feel free to come here for help after you install *buntu.
<JCC> loa, yes all update options are checked
<Ben64> JCC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<loa> JCC, strange...
<Ben64> JCC: are you ignoring me or do you just not want to do the easiest option
<JCC> Ben64, sorry badly multi-tasking - is this easier?
<Ben64> much
<Ben64> keeps you on 14.04, gets you a new kernel, new mesa, new x
<JCC> Ben64, sounds like a good option.  I'm all backed up so I can give it a shot
<JCC> Ben64, looks like a good option - I've updated using the instructions of the link and now have mesa 10.5.9 which is the same as the backported package.  Cheers :)
<Ben64> JCC: :)
<testswet> Question: where do you advise to install non-standard software? Example: I have downloaded the most recent verison of Freemind (v1.0.1) and deinstalled the standard version that comes with Ubuntu 14.04 (which is Freemind v0.9.0). I can run Freemind directly from the unpacked zipfile. Where should i place this freemind directory and other such 'manually' downloaded software?
<EriC^^> testswet: /usr/local/
<testswet> I know i can put it anywhere, but i want to put it in a 'standard' place for such situations
<OneM_Industries> Make a standard place.
<OneM_Industries> I just dump stuff wherever it fits...
<testswet> thnx EriC^^
<cfhowlett> testswet, /opt is the "standard" for that kind of thing - or so I'm told
<testswet> OneM_Industries, yea i know i can place it anywhere, but in contrast to my life, i like my computer and all files on it to be organised
<OneM_Industries> "Organized"?
<Ben64> you can put your own binaries in ~/bin/ and they'll automatically be added to the PATH
<circle> what does it mean when i type | but ~ comes out?
<circle> also if i type \ it comes out as #
<OneM_Industries> Er...
<auronandace> circle: perhaps you have the wrong keyboard layout
<OneM_Industries> It means either your keyboard is broken, or ^
<mjayk> circle: yes souds like you have american and english mixed up
<circle> OneM_Industries, keyboard is fine
<circle> mjayk, interesting, let me try something
<baihua>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER baihua rwkboxulyoic
<EriC^^> circle: go to settings > text entry
<mjayk> baihua: id change that password if i was you
<Marasgeon> lol
<SCHAAP137> lel
<OneM_Industries> At least it was not "hunter2".
<mjayk> p455w0rd
<SCHAAP137> yeah, or admin1234
<Marasgeon> or god
<SCHAAP137> or: Incorrect
<circle> mjayk, thank you! changing it to english (US) worked, i'm in australia so i had no idea UK/US keyboards were that dif, and that aus used US ones
<OneM_Industries> I have seen some bad passwords.
<OneM_Industries> Having a minimum character limit of 1 is a bad idea.
<mjayk> circle: nps
<SCHAAP137> having to change passwords oftenly, does not contribute to users creating stronger passwords, on the contrary, they will try to find the easiest variation on their current ones
<Archyme> ^
<SCHAAP137> most of the time at least
<xubuntu-0512> hello! is this the right place to ask a question?
<Archyme> required password change intervals result in things such as "password1, password2, password3" etc... which is what i do for my non-interesting work email that has a 30 day time limit
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu-0512 ubuntu questions ...
<ubottu> xubuntu-0512 ubuntu questions ...: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu-0512> alrighty then
<Archyme> since i'm being lazy... new install 14.04, gtx 970 gfx card, display settings say "built in display" and I can't dual monitor...
<xubuntu-0512> i have an ubuntu server running samba and stuff, and i cant use its server name like this http://servername/ because the hostname doesnt resolve
<OneM_Industries> Honestly, most of the time I don't change my passwords.
<xubuntu-0512> the problem appears only in another ubuntu laptop
<xubuntu-0512> i can do that fine from a windows pc
<xubuntu-0512> any ideas?
<OneM_Industries> However, my passwords are usually 30-40 characters long.
<Archyme> i finally created a good, capitalization, special character, and number password that i can remember at 32 characters long! i felt like being able to remember it was an accomplishment all in itself
<xubuntu-0512> seriously people
<xubuntu-0512> if your passwords are LONG
<OneM_Industries> I once tested it.
<xubuntu-0512> there is no need to use capitalization special characters and/or other lame things
<xubuntu-0512> just use a passPHRASE not a passWORD
<xubuntu-0512> and you're good...
<OneM_Industries> It appears that there is no upper limit on Google passwords.
<Archyme> xubuntu-0512, but i don't want people in year 2486 being able to hack my shit... even if i have been dead for well over 400 years :P
<OneM_Industries> I tested that by pasting an entire paper that I wrote into Google, and it took it.
<xubuntu-0512> lol ok that is a point
<xubuntu-0512> :P
<ar3k> hi ^^
<OneM_Industries> I also have two step authentication.
<xubuntu-0512> anyways
<OneM_Industries> (For which I got an extra 2GB of Google Drive space.)
<Archyme> two step is awesome... i can have "password" and require a text!
<OneM_Industries> ^
<OneM_Industries> Running VMs can get fun though...
<bazhang> !ot | OneM_Industries Archyme
<ubottu> OneM_Industries Archyme: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OneM_Industries> Sorry.
<Voyage> What is memtest on grub menu for? how long to run it?
<auronandace> Voyage: it checks your ram for errors
<Voyage> auronandace,  the hardware?
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<Voyage> OneM_Industries,  auronandace  how long to run it?
<OneM_Industries> Until it is done, or it starts showing errors.
<auronandace> Voyage: the longer the better really, you can set different levels of intensity
<Voyage> auronandace,  10 minutes will be fine?
<thms> how can I unstall mysql completly, so I can reinstall and get the password prompt and stuff again ?
<Voyage> thq purge
<auronandace> Voyage: for a surface scan prehaps, but i'm not expert sorry
<OneM_Industries> Voyage: It depends.
<Voyage> thaks
<Voyage> thanks*
<jpstone> any way to make workspaces go horizontally only, instead of vertically as well?
<jpstone> trying to get them to behave like Mac fullscreen
<auronandace> jpstone: what desktop environment?
<jpstone> and just press my mouse 4/5 buttons
<jpstone> 14.04
<jpstone> ubuntu
<auronandace> jpstone: if you mean unity then you can do that with the unity-tweak tool
<jpstone> ok let me check it out
<jpstone> how do i verify if i'm using unity?
<OneM_Industries> I have to go, night!
<auronandace> jpstone: is there a bar on the left side?
<jpstone> yeppers
<auronandace> jpstone: thats unity then
<thms> Voltasalt: Voltasalt even with --purge i still get
<jpstone> cool, ty!
<ratrace> is there a way to prevent service restart when its package is upgraded with apt-get?
<zest_> hey there
<zest_> i recently upgraded my mac os to el capitan
<zest_> and ubuntu stopped working
<jpstone> is there a desktop environment anyone prefers over unity here?
<jpstone> trying to get as close to mac full-screen swipe as I can
<auronandace> jpstone: there are plenty to chose from but it depends on taste and function so there is no clear best
<XxHardXtremexX> jpstone: Pantheon desktop environment.
<auronandace> jpstone: there is a cairo dock you can use for something similar to the mac dock
<jpstone> it's not the dock so much as the full-screen swipe
<jpstone> im thinking i can just create horizontal workspaces and bind mouse 4/5 to switch between them
<auronandace> jpstone: sorry, i have very little exposure to macs so i'm not sure what to suggest
<mjayk> can anyone help me with my steam / optimus problems in ubuntu 15.04
<jpstone> I'm not a huge mac guy but the full-screen swipe has me hooked
<jpstone> best multitasking mode i've used
<jpstone> xxhardxtremexx: going to check out pantheon thanks
<auronandace> jpstone: something that has rather surprised me is the way i3 works with creating and destroying virtual workspaces
<XxHardXtremexX> jpstone: NP ;)
<auronandace> jpstone: just be aware if you are going to use a desktop environment from outside the repos (like via a ppa) we can't really render assistance
<jpstone> I can't set the vertical workspaces to less than one :(
<jpstone> in unity tools
<jpstone> oh well
<jpstone> I'll just ignore it i guess
<zest_> can anyone help me with booting ubuntu after upgrading my mac os
<auronandace> jpstone: you could try using ccsm to configure compiz to the way you like but be aware it has the potential to break unity
<EriC^^> zest_: boot a live usb
<MonkeyDust> jpstone  you mean unity-tweak-tool?
<zest_> i tried that
<zest_> i already hadd it on partition
<zest_> and i installed refit
<zest_> and it stopped working after the upgrade
<EriC^^> zest_: ok, you need to fix it then
<XxHardXtremexX> Only MATE desktop environment ;3
<EriC^^> zest_: macosx probably overwrote the changes
<XxHardXtremexX> zest_: Have you got other bootloader than GRUB installed after install mac osx update?
<jpstone> yeah
<jpstone> sweet, it's working like a charm
<zest_> no i dont
<jpstone> button 9 swipes to a workspace right, button 8 left
<zest_> i tried the refind approach
<zest_> that didnt work either
<auronandace> !yay | jpstone
<ubottu> jpstone: Glad you made it! :-)
<EriC^^> zest_: you tried to reinstall refind?
<zest_> yeah
<jpstone> thanks for the help guys
<EriC^^> zest_: ok, boot the live usb, we can't do much from osx anyways
<lpwxs> hello
<zest_> after i boot live usb what then ?
<lpwxs> everyone
<EriC^^> install xchat or go to webchat.freenode.net and come here
<vooze> I have a problem connecting to ANY VPN. It works just fine on my laptop, but desktop it cant. Both Ubuntu 15.04. I have tried with my normal user + another admin user. There is no error, since it does not even try to connect. It just does nothing. It also cant store VPN passwords.
<Total_noob> What would be a good ratio of file size for split archives manimulation. The compromise of small and large.
<mjayk> vooze: what are you using to connect to the vpn ?
<vooze> mjayk: just network-manager from unity.
<zest__> EriC^^
<zest__> yeah is this fine
<zest__> ?
<EriC^^> zest__: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<zest__> type it here?
<EriC^^> no open a terminal and type it
<Seveas> vooze: this may sound like a lame cop-out but did you try rebooting? I've seen this happen when nm-applet crashes and restarts and isn't fixed until a reboot.
<zest__> efibootmgr: command not found
<zest__> this is what i got
<EriC^^> zest__: type sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<vooze> Seveas: yeah, I have :)
<Seveas> vooze: check /var/log/syslog for messages from network-manager about no secrets or no agents found
<vooze> I have even tried purging all the network-manager packages etc.
<zest__> still didnt work
<EriC^^> zest__: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> zest__: type ls -l /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> does it exist?
<zest__> no such directory
<vooze> Seveas: good idea!
<vooze> NetworkManager[7821]: <error> [1443874661.312215] [vpn-manager/nm-vpn-connection.c:1773] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.
<EriC^^> zest__: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Seveas> vooze: yup. that's what I saw with the nm-applet crashes. Are you using nm-applet and the normal unity session?
<vooze> Seveas: I think so :) just standard 15.04 - nothing fancy
<MonkeyDust> zest__  what are you trying to do?
<zest__> sudo: parted: command not found Use netcat.
<EriC^^> zest__: is this an ubuntu live usb?
<XxHardXtremexX> zest__: sudo apt-get install parted
<Seveas> vooze: well, crap, then I'm out of ideas. The problem always went away for me after a reboot, so I never dug deeper :/ You could try removing/readding the vpn connection and playing with the 'all users may connect to this network' checkbox
<zest__> this is what happened, i am new to all this. I installed ubuntu on a partition i created on my mac and it was working fine i booted it and used it. then after upgrading to elcapitan it didnt boot
<cfhowlett> !mac | zest__
<ubottu> zest__: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<MonkeyDust> what's elcapitan?
<cfhowlett> osx
<vooze> Seveas: also did that :/ its really strange. But thanks for your help.
<zest__> the new mac osx
<zest__> i was reading that people where facing the same problem everytime they upgraded osx
<ioria> zest__, do you have a bootable ubuntu usb ?
<cfhowlett> zest__, might want to consult the mac resources --- very few mac ubuntu users here
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<XxHardXtremexX> BluesKaj: Hi ;)
<BluesKaj> hi XxHardXtremexX
<zest__> i have a nootable usb
<zest__> bootable
<DERSEXER> hey all
<ioria> zest__, why don't you run it ?
<MonkeyDust> DERSEXER  choose a family friendly nick
<zest__> because i want to run it on the partition without the usb
<zest__> or do you want me to reinstall ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zest__, do you still get the grub boot menu?
<cfhowlett> or refind or what IS your bootloader??
<ioria> zest__, livecd is also a 'diagnostic tool' in some cases ... you choose 'try ubuntu'  , not 'install'
<zest__> no i dont
<zest__> i dont get the grub boot menue
<cfhowlett> zest__, so it boots straight to OSX?
<zest__> yes it does
<cfhowlett> reinstall grub
<cfhowlett> seems OSX rewrote your bootloader
<zest__> cfhowlett, before the upgrade it booted straight to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> and then you upgraded ...
<zest__> yes
<cfhowlett> sounds like you didn't read the mac wiki for dual boot.  you should
<zest__> so what should i do now
<zest__> ?
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett:  does boot repair work with OSX mbr or whatever boot system it uses?
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, no idea thus my suggestion (ignored) to read the wiki
<derPATE> BluesKaj: can you help me
<ioria> zest__, run the usb, and 'Try ubuntu without install '
<zest__> i did that and it opened from the usb
<ioria> zest__, are you inte livecd ?
<ioria> *in the livecd
<BluesKaj> derPATE:  state your issue and anyone who can help will, that's why we're here
<derPATE> BluesKaj: i need to chose between xubu and ubu and mint
<derPATE> BluesKaj: and deb. what do you recommend,
<zest__> ioria, no i am not
<ioria> zest__, why ?
<MonkeyDust> derPATE  making your own choices is part of growing up
<cfhowlett> derPATE, be an adult.  choose.
<zest__> ioria, should i be
<zest__> MonkeyDust, hahaha
<ioria> zest__, yes
<ratrace> derPATE: when in doubt use https://www.random.org/coins/
<zest__> ioria, sorry am a bit lost so i should boot for usb
<ioria> zest__, yes
<zest__> ioria, and then ?
<BluesKaj> derPATE:  that's a personal choice, so many options, the beauty of linux ..however desktops are a matter of taste mostly , but also the hardware your pc has onboard
<derPATE> BluesKaj: i7 4790k
<derPATE> BluesKaj: 16 gig
<ioria> zest__, then you can work on your partitions, as you like, repair, fixing blah, blah
<derPATE> SSD
<BluesKaj> derPATE:  then the best thing to do is try a few  live OSs and decide what you like best
<cfhowlett> derPATE, install one.  install virtualbox.  test OS's in vbox to your heart's desire.
<Lego_2015> Hey guyz.
<derPATE> hi#
<ace_me> help I get some unmet dependencies error when try to install php
<ace_me> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5 php5-mcrypt
<ace_me>  libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.45-1+deb.sury.org~precise+1) but 5.5.29+dfsg-1+deb.sury.org~precise+3 is to be installed
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<ace_me> I did but now I did removed it
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: sudo apt-get update after?
<ace_me> yes
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: wich ubuntu version?
<derPATE> ubuntu 14.04 lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 trusty
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.13 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<ace_me> Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS"
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.20 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: the ppa's you removed were related to php?
<XxHardXtremexX> !info dpkg trusty
<ubottu> dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.17.5ubuntu5.4 (trusty), package size 1891 kB, installed size 6208 kB
<ace_me> yes
<ace_me> ondrej
<ace_me>  ppa:ondrej/php5-oldstable
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: maybe still old stuff remaining so new install wont work?
<lotuspsychje> ace_me: did you use ppapurge?
<ace_me> no
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ace_me try maybe?
<ubottu> ace_me try maybe?: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Lego_2015> Anybody here..?
<ace_me> i have no ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> !ask | Lego_2015,
<ubottu> Lego_2015,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bazhang> install it then ace_me
<ace_me> bazhang ubottu it worked
<ace_me> it cleaned up the packages and let me install the php5
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ace_me
<ubottu> ace_me: Glad you made it! :-)
<ace_me> thank you mate
<bazhang> ace_me, ubotu is a bot
<ace_me> ok bazhang
<bazhang> :)
<indistylo> Bhai log error hai.
<lotuspsychje> indistylo: can we help you?
<indistylo> I have deleted 'global' directory from home folder,any way to recover it
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | indistylo sudo photorec after
<ubottu> indistylo sudo photorec after: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<indistylo> i used sudo rm -rfv global. .. Now methods suggested by ubottu will work?
<lotuspsychje> indistylo: if photorec cant recover your lost data, its gone
<cfhowlett> pretty sure -rfv is the "nuke it from space" option
<ratrace> cfhowlett: orbit, nuke it from orbit
<cfhowlett> ratrace, right right.
<cfhowlett> :)
<ratrace> :D
 * lotuspsychje feels lost in outer space
<loa> why nautilus is so bloated?
<loa> i compare nautilus and pcmanfs
<lotuspsychje> loa: define bloated
<loa> pcmanfs is faster...\
<loa> much more faster.
<lotuspsychje> loa: do you also have a question?
<auronandace> loa: it is called pcmanfm
<ubuntu-mate> .
<kuindios> Good Ubuntu community, I have the problem that the ".cache / upstart / gnome-session-Unity.log.1" file becomes larger and fills the disk memory. 30GB
<kuindios> ubuntu 14.04 64bit
<lotuspsychje> kuindios: clean system with bleachbit perhaps
<badbodh> whoops. that's a lot of error dumping
<badbodh> maybe read the log and find out? (jk)
<kuindios> lotuspsychje: When I delete the file reappears.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | kuindios try cleaning up
<ubottu> kuindios try cleaning up: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 255 kB, installed size 1965 kB
<vooze> Serano: Just wanted to let you know I found the "problem" followed this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/533837/nm-applet-network-manager-cant-find-security-agent
<kuindios> lotuspsychje ubottu: ok, I'll try
<lotuspsychje> vooze: what were your symptons?
<vooze> lotuspsychje: I was unable to connect to any VPN. I just got this error: Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.
<lotuspsychje> vooze: ok tnx 4 feedback
<vooze> np :)
<Lego_2015> I am not understanding anything you guyz are saying.
<lotuspsychje> Lego_2015: you have joined an ubuntu support channel here
<cfhowlett> Lego_2015, this is ubuntu support.  check your channel
<lotuspsychje> Lego_2015: we try to solve issues here
<Lego_2015> Yeah I believe I can see that.
<Lego_2015> I was implying that my not understanding is not in any way related to the problems being solved or questions asked.
<cfhowlett> !ask | Lego_2015,
<ubottu> Lego_2015,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<auronandace> Lego_2015: feel free to lurk and learn if you really want to help
<MonkeyDust> Lego_2015  are you in ubuntu now, your OS?
<Lego_2015> Yes I am inside Ubuntu
<Lego_2015> MonkeyDust: Yes I am in Ubuntu. I had divorced windows sometimes back.
<lotuspsychje> lus
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<nenad> anyoine here?
<cfhowlett> www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads.   read #0, #1, #2 ... you see the pattern.  You will learn the ins and outs of ubuntu in great detail. or this VVVV
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> !ask | nenad
<ubottu> nenad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bleakwise> need help with fstab and cifs
<Bleakwise> i have a dot in my password, so fstab breaks
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | Bleakwise
<ubottu> Bleakwise: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<deepesh> hi
<deepesh> am tryin to add user in linx my useradd name
<deepesh> but when trying to find it in /home/
<deepesh> am not able to find it
<Bleakwise> neither of those links have anything about special characters or dots
<deepesh> any help pls ??
<Bleakwise> or periods
<cfhowlett> !patience | deepesh
<ubottu> deepesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ratrace> deepesh: useradd has a flag to specify home directory, check its manual
<ratrace> cfhowlett: you scared his connection into breaking :)
<ratrace> deepesh: useradd has a flag to specify home directory, check its manual
<cfhowlett> sonuva ... dang.
<deepesh_> ratrace: i did that
<deepesh_> specified the directory as well
<deepesh_> it doesnot throws error but not able to locate the dir
<ratrace> deepesh_: what was the exact command you used?
<deepesh> ratrace, $ sudo useradd  /home/
<deepesh> name
<ratrace> deepesh: that's not how it works. please read the useradd manual. You need just -m to tell useradd to create a default homedir. don't specify the directory unless you know what you're doing, and then that's with -d or -b
<auronandace> deepesh: sudo useradd mysuperawesomeusername
<ratrace> auronandace: you forgot -m
<auronandace> ratrace: well spotted
<auronandace> deepesh: an alternative is sudo adduser
<deepesh> ratrace, thanks a bunch
<auronandace> deepesh: that will guide you through it
<deepesh> auronandace, its creating the usr dir but am not able to do cd <dir>
<deepesh> it says bash: cd: deepika: No such file or directory
<deepesh> although its created thr
<auronandace> deepesh: are you using the full path?
<auronandace> deepesh: cd /home/deepika/
<deepesh> no
<deepesh> i did created a usr without -m earlier
<deepesh> and its crtead but not able to do cd
<auronandace> deepesh: if you are just doing cd deepika it will look for it in the current directory you are in (whih by default is /home/username/)
<deepesh> am currently in /home
<deepesh> and am doing cd /home/deep
<A1234A> put ls
<deepesh> although user exist but not able to CD
<A1234A> does it shows deep
<deepesh> yes
<A1234A> then cd deep
<deepesh> seems like its coz i didnt put -m while  adding user
<ratrace> deepesh: if you did useradd without -m then no home directory is created, there should be no such dir in /home/
<SopaXorzTaker> My bug followup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1486896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486896 in linux (Ubuntu) "On Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E330, the screen backlight flickers badly." [Medium,Incomplete]
<ratrace> deepesh: please pastebin the output of command 'grep <username> /etc/passwd'  where <username> is the username you used for useradd
<A1234A> deepesh : did you say the deep folder exist in home?
<deepesh> ratrace, http://pastebin.com/SiyrHZVe
<Jakey2> this works by keeping a track of your static ip?
<Jakey2> http://dyn.com/remote-access/
<lotuspsychje> Jakey2: ask in ##networking please
<Jakey2> so if i have a script that emails/message me the current static ip i can login?
<ratrace> deepesh: heh, you broke it. remove the invalid user "/home/deepika" with userdel "/home/deepika"
<EriC^^> ^ use -r to remove the home dir and spools
<EriC^^> sudo userdel -r /home/deepika ( if you don't have anything in that home dir you need )
<stefano> ./install.sh
<SopaXorzTaker> I accidentially posted my UEFI MSDM dump on launchpad. Does removing it completely wipe the file?
<mhm4d> hi
<A1234A> any technical channel suggestion? random tech talks.
<lotuspsychje> !alis | A1234A
<ubottu> A1234A: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> A1234A: ##hardware is pretty technical
<akik> SopaXorzTaker: did you try adding acpi_osi=Linux ?
<SopaXorzTaker> akik, that breaks stuff
<akik> SopaXorzTaker: when i had problem with the laptop display brightness, i had to add both acpi_osi and acpi_backlight
<A1234A> ty guys
<SopaXorzTaker> I didn't, though :)
<akik> SopaXorzTaker: what breaks?
<highdivr> |-}
<akik> SopaXorzTaker: when you add acpi_osi=Linux, what breaks?
<execR> .
<wakeatnight> hi i have a question
<wakeatnight> i switched from fglrx to radeo again
<wakeatnight> can i safely install mainline kernel (low-latency) from the ppa?
<wakeatnight> radeon*
<ranchtopz> Yes
<wakeatnight> W: Failed to fetch http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/dists/vivid/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<wakeatnight> why is that?
<wakeatnight> (i added the mainline ppa)
<k1l> that is not a PPA url. there is no dists folder
<wakeatnight> it says so in the wiki
<k1l> where does it say so? you need to download the packages manually
<wakeatnight> oh
<wakeatnight> so they won't get automatiacally updated?
<k1l> no.
<wakeatnight> ok
<wakeatnight> i need headers - and kernel right? k1l^
<k1l> yes
<wakeatnight> thank you k1l
<^2fC-HoT> lo all
<iamwhoiam> hello people. A question concerning dolphin file manager (dont know if there is a better channel for this question): is there a keyboard shortcut that switches focus between folders and embedded terminal?
<samsher> I have several corrupted memory cards from friends, is there anyway I can fix them on ubuntu?
<akik> samsher: you can try to recover the lost data with photorec
<samsher> akik: it does not detect the card
<ioria> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3build2 (vivid), package size 343 kB, installed size 1382 kB
<rekt3ngle> hey there
<Universe> woot?
<Universe> lol
<akik> samsher: ubuntu is able to do lots of things but it doesn't magically fix broken hw
<rekt3ngle> akik: i wish it did :(
<rekt3ngle> hey okuii
<samsher> akik: ok, it means it's all gone if they don't detect it
<okuii> what is the best wa&y to backup my 18 gb data , I have two 4 gb dvds , is there a linux software that can compress and burn the data at the same time inside the dvds ( i don't have enough disk space left to compress the data and then burn it )  ,
<akik> okuii: i remember that using mkisofs and cdrecord i was able to do that. but this is from years ago
<akik> gone poof
<kuii> sorry i got disconnected , i asked about the data backup
<akik> nowadays you could maybe look at growisofs
<kuii> ?
<kuii> any idea ?
<deepesh> i am trying to use ssh command it throws error :
<kuii> <akik ; does it do what i want ?
<deepesh> home$ ssh deepika@192.168.1.102
<deepesh> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.102 port 22: Connection refused
<akik> kuii: i'm searching the internet for a guide
<ratrace> deepesh: sounds like there's no ssh service running on 192.168.1.102
<ioria> !backup | kuii
<ubottu> kuii: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<k1l> deepesh: is openssh-server installed on that other machine with that ip?
<akik> i doubt 18 gigs compresses to 2x4.3 gigs
<akik> could be, could be not
<kuii>  <akik> i will buy to more then
<ratrace> akik: a little over 2x compression rate, sounds legit
<akik> you can pipe mkisofs output to cdrecord
<akik> but i don't know how it handles the end of disc
<akik> easiest would probably be to get more storage space
<tahr210341> Hi, what is the difference between dhcpcd and ifdown commands ?
<baizon> guys i have a question. I got ubuntu 14.04 and 12.04, so i have 2 grub installations, how do i switch the default grub?
<wileee> baizon, which would you like default?
<baizon> wileee: 14.04
<baizon> which i install first
<wileee> baizon, This msdos or uefi?
<baizon> uefi
<wileee> baizon, Ah, that helps to know, not exactly sure, in a msdos, you would just load the grub to the mbr from the de you want ruling.
<wileee> someone will know
<EriC^^> baizon: grub-install from the one you wnt
<EriC^^> *want
<baizon> EriC^^: thank you :)
<EriC^^> baizon: no problem
<David_Ruan> Hello!
<pietro> ciao
<fandi> hi all, i 'm looking for preseed ubuntu 14.04 with mutli volume and advanced networking for bond eth
<fandi> can some one give me a clue for this :)
<Lego_2015> Hi y'all I am back. I was just rebooting myself.
<ace_me> the server date shows EDT
<ace_me> EDT is ?
<akik> EDT is the daylight savings timezone for EST
<ace_me> if I send an email from there with php to a visitor... what time should I output in the email if he is in another country ? for example europe
<ace_me> frome there = that server
<chrisss123456> anyone use bibtex? I'm just trying to export my citations and nothings working...
<ratrace> ace_me: UTC
<freeroute> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ace_me> should I send for example you received an email at 12 UTC ?
<ratrace> ace_me: it doesn't matter as long as you specify a valid ISO format with timezone
<Lego_2015> What's new on Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf.
<freeroute> Lego_2015: new kernel and packages mainly
<Lego_2015> There ain't much improvement in Ubuntu distroz except only for patching and kernel updates.
<freeroute> as it should be
<tspange> Here.
<Lego_2015> I know the kernel is the heart of all Linux distroz and it's update
<ratrace> Lego_2015: spelling with z only makes you sound lame
<Guest30475> + ratrace
<freeroute> tspange: thanks for arriving at such short notice. You'll be briefed further instructions shortly.
<Lego_2015> and upgrade is adviced....But what are some of the services being incorporated in the kernel.?
<wileee> Lego_2015, This is direct support is all, not research.
<ratrace> Lego_2015: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<k1l> Lego_2015: better hardware support, for example
<ace_me> I get a doctrine/migrations dev-master requires php >=5.4.0 -> your PHP version (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.20) or "config.platform.php" value does not satisfy that requirement.
<Lego_2015> ratrace: I am sorry but spelling depends with whom my English teacher was. Hahaha...But thank you for the correction.
<ace_me> what is config.platform.php
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> bazhang, hi
<Lego_2015> wileee: Yes. True. But, it also offers a platform for discussion.
<linocisco> my problem of ubuntu 15.04 64 bit and Canon LBP3050 is not fixed
<auronandace> !discuss | Lego_2015
<ubottu> Lego_2015: Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<Lego_2015> What's up with bluetooth in Ubuntu distros especiall with intel-based cpu's.
<k1l> Lego_2015: in general it works.
<k1l> Lego_2015: please stick to specific support issues with giving details.
<wileee> linocisco, I see up to 10.04 from canon and a ubuntu wiki, telling what you have done will help you get help, if you can consolidate it
<ace_me> is there anywhere a config.platform.php ?
<ace_me> composer refuses to install complaining about a possible php version trouble in config.platform.php
<Lego_2015> In relation to connecting mobile based devices. Though it doesn't give errors with details but it just won't connect.
<urbanendeavour> How do I display the runlevels for a service?
<ace_me> ... requires php >=5.4.0 -> your PHP version (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.20)
<__Myst__> Heya~
<ace_me> how that the composer see that version ?
<ace_me> (5.3.10-1ubuntu3.20)
<__Myst__> I was wondering if I should switch to Chrome/Chromium in Ubuntu if I want to use Flash or what?
<ace_me> that's not a standar name afaik
<__Myst__> Firefox has no support
<wileee> __Myst__, There is the flashplugin installer older flash or pepperflash like in chrome, some open source.
<__Myst__> wileee: Exactly. order flash
<wileee> you can have pepper run in any browser
<__Myst__> How can I use PepperFlash in Firefox? I use it in Chromium
<wileee> __Myst__, I just found the info on the web, lots there on pepper in FF.
<__Myst__> I'll look up "PepperFlash Firefox"
<wileee> __Myst__, This looks correct basically, been awhile since I messed with it however. http://www.webupd8.org/2015/01/fresh-player-plugin-sees-new-release.html
<wileee> jan 15 is all 2015
<Lego_2015> Bye Guyz. Thanks.
<kendo> I would like to know if it is possible to take an external drive, that has Kubuntu on it, and boot it up on a different computer (other than the one it was installed on)?
<EriC^^> kendo: does it have it's own efi partition or mbr if it's legacy?
<kendo> Yes, it does, it was set up to boot Ubuntu and Win.
<EriC^^> kendo: ok, so it's uefi?
<kendo> <EriC> yes is does
<EriC^^> ok, on the other pc you should try to get a boot menu to boot it
<kendo> Must I add it to Grub?
<EriC^^> the new pc has grub already>
<EriC^^> ?
<kendo> Yes
<EriC^^> ok, boot the old install and run sudo update-grub if you want
<kendo> Ok, Thank You, I will try that.
<EriC^^> if it doesn't boot and hangs, you might need to chroot from the old install and then run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<EriC^^> to update the initrd
<EriC^^> so it works with the new pc
<EriC^^> kendo: no problem
<kendo> Yes, that worked. Thank's again EriC
<freeroute> anyone use ubuntu on Lenovo Z50? Experiences?
<freeroute> hw support?
<wileee> levitates with ubuntu
<EriC^^> kendo: np
<ablest> hello
<ablest> my terminal says ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ i want ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ how may i change it?
<yacc> ablest: either change your username, or alternatively change PS1 in .bashrc
<ablest> i changed user name
<yacc> ablest: the PS1 prompt is taking the username, but nobody said that you cannot just change it to a constant that is different from your username.
<ablest> how do i change ps1 in .bashrc?
<yacc> echo $PS1 to see the current value
<yacc> PS1=newvalue (you probably should replace \u with what you want and leave the rest alone)
<yacc> When happy, add that assignment to .bashrc
<yacc> in your home directory ;)
<ablest> im a noob
<EriC^^> ablest: if you changed your username it should change as well
<EriC^^> ablest: did you create a new user called ablest?
<ablest> yes
<EriC^^> type id
<ablest> ok
<ablest> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ id
<ablest> uid=1001(ablest1980) gid=1001(ablest1980) groups=1001(ablest1980),4(adm),27(sudo),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<EriC^^> you're not logged into it right now
<EriC^^> type id ablest
<ablest> oablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ id
<ablest> uid=1001(ablest1980) gid=1001(ablest1980) groups=1001(ablest1980),4(adm),27(sudo),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare)
<ablest> k
<ablest> ok
<ablest> sorry
<ablest> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ id ablest
<ablest> id: ablest: no such use
<ablest> r
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo adduser ablest to create it
<ablest> ok
<urbanendeavour> what is the equivalent to chkconfig --list?
<ablest> ok
<ablest> same
<EriC^^> ablest: type sudo usermod -aG adm,sudo,lpadmin,sambashare ablest
<wileee> urbanendeavour, run on what file type?
<ablest> not found it says
<EriC^^> what's not found?
<akik> urbanendeavour: sysv-rc-conf --list
<ablest> ablest1980@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ type sudo usermod -aG adm,sudo,lpadmin,sambashare ablest
<ablest> sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<ablest> usermod is /usr/sbin/usermod
<ablest> bash: type: -aG: not found
<ablest> bash: type: adm,sudo,lpadmin,sambashare: not found
<ablest> bash: type: ablest: not found
<EriC^^> ablest: you typed type
<k1l> !paste | ablest use it!
<ubottu> ablest use it!: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ablest> ty
<EriC^^> ablest: type crontab -l
<ablest> ok
<EriC^^> do you have anything there?
<ablest> no crontab for ablest1980
<EriC^^> ok, did you run the usermod command?
<ablest> no
<EriC^^> ok, run it
<ablest> i mean yes
<EriC^^> ok
<ablest> not found
<EriC^^> ablest: sudo usermod -aG adm,sudo,lpadmin,sambashare ablest
<EriC^^> you had typed type in the front
<ablest> you know the * thing next to the clock on ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ablest> its show too ablest
<ablest> two
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> we'll see that in a bit
<ablest> ok
<EriC^^> did you run the usermod command?
<ablest> should i logout?
<EriC^^> do you have a lot of stuff in your home dir?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<ablest> idk
<ablest> it create the name i have to login
<EriC^^> logout, then press ctrl+alt+f1, login to ablest, then type sudo rm -r /home/ablest , then type sudo mv /home/ablest1980 /home/ablest
<ablest> ok brb
<EriC^^> dont mix the commands up
<EriC^^> or something
<EriC^^> crap, forgot to tell him to run a chown
<wileee> this lies in if you have to ask, but you're good for helping, will they remember is the question
<urbanendeavour> akik: that is not installed by default, what is the system way of doing it by default?
<EriC^^> he kind of ran off, i was typing a message still, it's ok it's nothing fatal i guess
<akik> urbanendeavour: update-rc.d or systemctl
<wileee> yeah, they will be okay and probably back
<urbanendeavour> akik: there is no way of displaying info with update-rc.d
<akik> urbanendeavour: i don't follow you
<urbanendeavour> I want to display the run level for a given service, not set them
<akik> urbanendeavour: you can then just look into /etc/rcN.d (N is runlevel)
<akik> but then again systemd is a whole new beast
<ablest> now i cant delete the other login
<ablest> says Deleting a user while they are logged in can leave the system in an inconsistent state.
<EriC^^> ablest: did you login to ablest?
<DomiX> Hi, I'd like to upgrade to 15.10 from 15.04 with sudo do-release-upgrade -d from cli, but it results in "no new release available", there is no way to upgrade ?
<ablest> its logged in both
<ablest> how do i logout the other one
<EriC^^> ablest: press the * and click on the name then logout
<k1l> DomiX: what says the last line of " cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" ?
<EriC^^> ablest: don't delete anything yet, did you run the sudo mv command?
<ablest> it works everything fine ty
<ablest> i delete the other account
<EriC^^> ablest: your files are in the home dir?
<ablest> ablest@HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$
<EriC^^> ( /home/ablest ) ?
<ablest> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type ls -l /home/ablest
<EriC^^> is the user ablest or ablest1980 for the owner and group?
<ablest> ablest
<EriC^^> ok
<ablest> ty
<EriC^^> np
<ablest> :)
<EriC^^> is there still 2 ablest near the * ?
<DomiX> k1l: found the problem, nic was not correctly configured (disconnect and reconnect give me ip address from dhcp)
<ablest> no
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<ablest> i changed the other ablest to the old name and deleted it
<urbanendeavour> akik: So lets say I install nginx, how do I check that it is enabled at boot? Go hunting around in /etc/rc.*?
<EriC^^> ablest: ok
<ablest> wait
<ablest> nvm
<urbanendeavour> It's service --status-all
<DexterF> Kamilion, are you around? I'd like the snappy kernel 4.2 source or at least the .config file, no idea where to get it, though
<Brisr> I installed zentayl packages (webui for server) then removed it. Now networking is screwed. Network-manager is installed and running but I can't see any wireless networks
<Brisr> any ideas?
<Brisr> anyone help a noob with broken network interface
<bazhang> Zentyal is for server Brisr
<Seveas> Brisr: sorry, zentyal is not supported. If installing it broke your computer and you don't know how to fix it, reinstalling may be best.
<Brisr> ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/kDPSveHF
<Brisr> Seveas, seems a bit drastic!
<Brisr> bazhang, Yeah just wanted to have a look (should have used a vm)
<Brisr> Is there a list of packages that provide the avahi stuff ubuntu does?
<Brisr> eth0 is working as i'm here..
<akik> urbanendeavour: also /usr/lib/insserv/insserv --showall
<stemid> what dictates which permissions are on the mount point that autofs creates? I've run into an issue where it's created with no permissions at all. since this dir doesn't exist until autofs creates it, how do I set its mode?
<zykotick9> stemid: is this extX OR fat or ntfs?
<stemid> zykotick9: nfs
<zykotick9> stemid: ummm.  sorry i don't have any suggestions for that either (but verify the permissions on the remote perhaps?)  good luck.
<stemid> yes from what I've read the mount point adopts the permissions of the root dir of the nfs share.
<akik> stemid: nfs permissions should come from the nfs server after you have mounted it
<akik> stemid: remember that by default root is not root on the nfs share (use no_root_squash if you want to change that)
<stemid> only confirms what I've always suspected. my nas (synology ds411slim) has changed somehow. all this started when its raid crashed and I remade it with larger disks and after that I couldn't get the nfs permissions right on it.
<ben_g> Since PinguyOS is based on Ubuntu, can I also ask questions about that OS here?
<Seveas> ben_g: nope.
<bazhang> #PinguyOS ben_g
<ben_g> Okay, I just came here since there's no one in #PinguyOS.
<wileee> ben_g, There's a ##linux general channel if you're registered with freenode.
<gartral> hey guys, quick, if derp question, how do I check the blocksize of an SD card? i'm on ubuntu 14.04
<akik> gartral: tune2fs -l /dev/sdN1 etc.
<akik> there is a line with the block size
<NicholasCage> Has anyone here installed the linReaper package ?
<gartral> akik: can I use that for /dev/sdX without the partition?
<akik> gartral: probably not
<akik> gartral: and tune2fs handle ext filesystems
<gartral> akik: ahh, i need something for fat
<akik> gartral: you might look into dosfstools then
<akik> gartral: there's fsck.msdos there which might show something
<gartral> akik: I said screw it and used the normal disk utility :P
<thatguy> is there any dictionary app which is integrated good into gnome? best would be if I could just type "d word" into the this overall search by gnome, but another easy solution would also do
<Abe> hey I did an apt-get autoremove and now it said  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<Abe> what does that mean it never said that before
<k1l> Abe: run "sudo update-grub"
<Abe> ok thank you
<k1l> Abe: it may have removed older kernels that are maybe still present in the grub starting screen, until you tell grub to make itself a new list of installed kernels. which that command is for
<Abe> do I have to do something else
<Abe> ?
<k1l> no
<Abe> ok thanks very much k1l
<Abe> *thank you
<akik> gartral: for the next time, fsck.fat -v :)
<gartral> akik kk
<Quantumpants> hi guys using the terminal i just tried to get and install Tor web browser.  the message in Terminal is: Unable to locate package tor-browser.  any help guys would be great
<gartral> akik: also, on my system the sdcard comes up as /dev/mmcblkNpN >.<
<akik> a device is a device is a device
<akik> so it doesn't matter what the device name is
<gartral> akik: I was getting frustrated because "ls /dev | grep sd" wasn't showing my sd card :P
<akik> gartral: use lsblk
<Quantumpants> hi guys using the terminal i just tried to get and install Tor web browser.  the message in Terminal is: Unable to locate package tor-browser.  any help guys would be great
<LightweightOS> Hey, I have an error message from trying to create a partition on my usb drive. Not sure how to fix it. Here is the error message: Error wiping newly created partition /dev/sdb1: Command-line `wipefs -a "/dev/sdb1"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sdb1: probing initialization failed: No such file or directory  (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<gartral> Quantumpants: you probably don't have all the repos active, also, the version of tor in repos is probably old
<k1l> !tor | Quantumpants
<ubottu> Quantumpants: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Quantumpants> Gartral. how do i fix that?
<gartral> Quantumpants: follow the instructions ubottu gave yo
<loren> hello everyone
<Bomber4Chats> heyo
<loren> I need help
<Bomber4Chats> I need some help with my fstab
<Bomber4Chats> apparently I have a bad UUID somewhere in there, but I'm not usre which
<loren> does anyone know how do I log out from my desktop from terminal?
<loren> I installed i3 wm to try it out, I don't feel confortable in it, and I want to switch back to my desktop enviornment. how do I log out?
<loren> I feel dumb
<k1l> loren: restart the xserver will bring you to the login screen: sudo service lightdm restart
<loren> thanks
<Guest75446> hello
<khax> hi
<loren> I restarted xserver, but I'm not in the login screen
<Guest75446> i used gparted how can change partition permissions root to me?
<elll> hello does someone know how to change the indicator dots for opened app in Plank for Arc theme? what should I look for in the gtk-contained.css ?
<Guest75446> i cannot create one folder
<ikonia> Guest75446: sorry, what's your question ?
<loren> can't you just use sudo?
<Bomber4Chats> if I make a bakcup of my fstab, how do I recover it / where should I be doing my recovery?
<Guest75446> i used gparted how can change partition permissions root to me?
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: just copy the old file over the new one
<ikonia> Guest75446: gparted is not used for setting permissions
<Bomber4Chats> I need to delete a bad partition i have in the fstab that's causing me to not have access to xauthority (it's not found)
<ikonia> Guest75446: what's the problem you've got
<Bomber4Chats> in the grub menu?
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: fstab should not block access to xauthority
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: that seems very unlikley
<Bomber4Chats> well, what's for certain is that when I'm in my login screen, It goes 1/4 of the way through and then restarts
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: so your xauthority file is in your home directoy,
<Bomber4Chats> all the lookups i did on forums, stackoverflow and google in general point to xauthority access getting messed up because of a bad FSTAB
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: is your home directory on a seperate partition ?
<Bomber4Chats> it should be, yes
<Bomber4Chats> um, I don't think so, no
<ikonia> this is very unlikely to be a problem with fstab
<Guest4778> H
<Guest4778> l
<Bomber4Chats> OK, then if not, but it has to do with xauthority, what am I supposed to do to try to fix/clean my access to xauthority
<Bomber4Chats> I've tried setting chmod and everything
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: explain what's happening
<Bomber4Chats> as I mentioned
<ikonia> you've not given a clear description of the proble
<ikonia> problem
<Bomber4Chats> if I do a regular kubuntu load up, I reach the login screen. I log iin succesfully, but as it load up 1/4 of the way, I get a black screen and it resets back to the login screen
<ikonia> that doesn't suggest xauthority to me
<Bomber4Chats> I have to boot up to a recovery mode, run clean and then I can run "semi-regularily"
<ikonia> what makes you think that is the problme ?
<Bomber4Chats> howver -
<Bomber4Chats> when I do the clean up
<Bomber4Chats> I get an error saying that xauthority file or folder is not found
<Guest75446> i create with gparted one partition and i can not used this partition  is root and can not create one folder, how  can change permissions to "me"???
<Bomber4Chats> something with a quark thing
<gryf> ,v xfdesktop
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: can you get the exact error please
<Bomber4Chats> cannot ainitiate xautohirty
<Bomber4Chats> yeah, one sec
<gryf> erh. There is no judd equivalent for ubuntu in there ? :'(
<ikonia> Guest75446: ?
<gryf> How to check what version is a package fast ?
<ikonia> gryf: ?
<gryf> from the ubuntu version
<ikonia> look in the package manager
<ikonia> it lists all the installed packages
<Bomber4Chats> Error getting authority: Error initializing authority: Could not connect: No such file or directory (g-io-error-quark, 1)"
<Bomber4Chats> the clean up works after i reboot after it
<Bomber4Chats> but everytime i have to bootup be recovery and clean before I can run my system
<Bomber4Chats> I can't do a straight forward normal bootup, because the login loop happens
<akik> Bomber4Chats: i don't know if this helps but do you have xauth command installed?
<no_gravity> Hello! Anybody here who knows how to connect a bluetooth keyboard to an ubuntu laptop?
<Bomber4Chats> not sure
<Bomber4Chats> what should I check?
<akik> Bomber4Chats: for example, xauth list
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: are you in your system now ?
<Bomber4Chats> you, I've got it
<Bomber4Chats> yes I am, but after cleaning up
<Bomber4Chats> from recovery
<Bomber4Chats> I have xauth*
<ikonia> Bomber4Chats: would you please pastebin the ouptut of the command mount
<Bomber4Chats> lev-X550LA/unix:0  MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1  61334ed35412e2d5e7b714d47b3175eb
<name_> help please , my disk is fine i keep getting this message http://imgur.com/YQ9x1Ub
<ikonia> name_: doesn't look like the disk is fine, looks like it's struggling to read it
<name_> <ikonia>  but i tested in in the bios it says it s working
<ioria> name_ and 14.10 is end of life
<ikonia> name_: thats a test of the drive, not the media
<akik> Bomber4Chats: did you check your home directory that .Xauthority is owned by you?
<Bomber4Chats> yes. Let me try doing this from the terminal on a regular boot up. brb
<name_> ikonia ; do you mean by the media the usb flash that ia m installing from ?
<AndroUser> This is bomber on my android Irc
<AndroUser> I'll talk to you from here
<Bomber4Chats> brb
<ikonia> name_: yes, or the software that makes the USB
<AndroUser> What's the command to check /set ownership? Chmod 500?
<ikonia> AndroUser: you don't want to do that
<name_> <ikonia; what do u suggest me to do ?
<ikonia> AndroUser: please give me the ouptut I asked for
<AndroUser> What?
<ikonia> AndroUser: please show me the output of the command "mount" in a pastebin please
<AndroUser> OK 1 sec
<AndroUser> Not sure I can pastebin it as I don't have the ability to access the data from my regular boot up to my recovery
<name_> ikonia ; ?
<AndroUser> But i hope to pass relevant info
<ikonia> AndroUser: show me the fstab that you currently have on your install then please
<ikonia> AndroUser: (use a pastebin)
<akik> AndroUser: did you see this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/614198/starting-version-219-bug-after-the-15-04-update (it talks about having a login manager other than sddm)
<AndroUser> I did
<AndroUser> There are too many possibilities to the reason for my problem
<ikonia> thats why I'm asking you for info so I can work it through
<AndroUser> And I tried almost all of them except for cleaning the fstab
<ikonia> so you stop doing random gues work
<Quantumpants> how can i get intu this "/etc/apt/sources.list" to add some code
<AndroUser> Alright, let's work on fstab first
<MonkeyDust> Quantumpants  sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> ok - I'm going to back away from this AndroUser, it's impossible to help you if you don't give the info you are asked for and keep trying random things
<AndroUser> I meant I was going to provide you with the info you asked
<no_gravity> Anybody here ever used bluetooth with ubuntu?
<wakeatnight> hi
<mjayk> no_gravity: i do
<david89> Hello. I just finished setting up a ubuntu laptop, what can I do so the keyboard shortcuts gets show on next boot?
<no_gravity> mjayk: what kind of bluetooth device?
<wakeatnight> i use openbox, how do i start gnome-keyring unlocked when my tty logs in the user?
<wakeatnight> i am using no login manager^
<AndroUser> http://m.imgur.com/gFJ2Waa
<mjayk> no_gravity: quite a few phones speakers mice etc
<AndroUser> ikonia - http://m.imgur.com/gFJ2Waa
<no_gravity> mjayk: im trying to pair a keyboard. no idea how to go about it. you?
<ikonia> AndroUser: there is nothing wrong with your fstab, do not waste time on it
<AndroUser> OK, thank you.
<mjayk> no_gravity: everything ive used just work fine through the bluetooth setting manager
<ikonia> AndroUser: look at your authority file (.xauthority) and the permissions on your home directory to make sure it can be written to
<no_gravity> mjayk: where is the bluetooth setting manager?
<AndroUser> So from what I understand I should check the ownership of my xauthority file. Cool. Could I please have the command to do so? Chmod?
<ikonia> no]
<ikonia> ls -la against it
<fabri86live> ciao
<ikonia> and ls -la against your home directory
<fabri86live> !list
<ubottu> fabri86live: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AndroUser> Alright
<wakeatnight> anyone knows about gnome-keyring?
<mjayk> im using ubuntu gnome so its just a program called bluetooth, but i think if you just look in settings there is a bluetooth icon
<ikonia> wakeatnight: what about it ?
<wakeatnight> i use openbox, how do i start gnome-keyring unlocked when my tty logs in the user?
<AndroUser> It has - rw--------
<wakeatnight> i am using no login manager^
<wakeatnight> ikonia:^
<AndroUser> . Xauthority
<ikonia> wakeatnight: you use your openbox sessions manager to launch it
<ikonia> AndroUser: need the full line
<AndroUser> Right, sorry.
<wakeatnight> ikonia: you mean xinitc?
<MicroAlien> Does anyone know python?
<wakeatnight> i tried (from the arhc wiki) didn'T work
<fabri86live> ciao
<ikonia> MicroAlien: people in #python do
<fabri86live> !list
<AndroUser> -rw--------  1 nlev   nlev      56 Oct 3 15:11 .Xauthority
<ikonia> AndroUser: and you login as the user nlev ?
<no_gravity> mjayk: found the bluetooth manager thing
<AndroUser> Yes
<wakeatnight> ikonia: you know a way to start it?
<no_gravity> mjayk: strangely it wont find my keybord now
<ikonia> AndroUser: then there is no problem aith your actual xauthority file, what is the permissions on your home directory
<AndroUser> How do I check please?
<ikonia> wakeatnight: yes, gnome-keyring
<AndroUser> I am currently on my home directory
<ikonia> AndroUser: ls -la on your home directory, as I said earlier
<wakeatnight> anyone knows about gnome-keyring?
<wakeatnight> it doesn't start
<wakeatnight> i tried the info from arch wiki
<AndroUser> Well, I did that.
<wakeatnight> setting it in xinitrc
<AndroUser> It shows the permissions for all the files in the home directory
<ikonia> AndroUser: your interested in "."
<ikonia> at the top of the list
<wakeatnight> then i tried it in openbox's autostart.sh
<wakeatnight> any help would be great :/
<ikonia> wakeatnight: the session manager within openbox
<AndroUser> Hmm,I can't seem to less ls - la
<ikonia> AndroUser: cd $HOME
<wakeatnight> ikonia: what is that?
<ikonia> AndroUser: ls -la .
<ikonia> wakeatnight: whatever session manager you configure it to use
<wakeatnight> i doN't use one
<wakeatnight> i use tty
<ikonia> wakeatnight: you use a tty ?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<wakeatnight> text based login
<wakeatnight> no login manager
<AndroUser> Did that. I can't view "."  because the ate too many lines
<ikonia> wakeatnight: I didn't say anything about a login manager
<ikonia> AndroUser: ls -la | more
<AndroUser> More, gotcha.. Here it comes
<wakeatnight> i don't use GNOME/Openbox or something like that
<wakeatnight> i run openbox as-is
<ikonia> wakeatnight: right, ?
<wakeatnight> hm?
<ikonia> wakeat/join #fedora
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> typo
<wakeatnight> ok
<AndroUser> drwxr-xr-x  99 nlev  nlev      4096 Oct    3 15:12 .
<ikonia> AndroUser: so thats great, there should be nothing that would stop a process you own writing to .xauthority in your home dir
<wakeatnight> can you help me what to do to get it running? assume the only things that run within openbox in my case are .xinitc and autostart.sh...
<AndroUser> 😕
<ikonia> wakeatnight: not really, openbox is not a default desktop in ubuntu,
<wakeatnight> but i am still running ubuntu ;)
<AndroUser> And yet I get black screens on login. 😕
<ikonia> wakeatnight: I'd need an install to work it through
<wakeatnight> hm
<ikonia> AndroUser: you get a black screen ? you said you got an error before
<cridev>  #xfce master race
<wakeatnight> ok thanks anyway i see where i can find some info
<AndroUser> The error came up on clean operation in recovery mode
<AndroUser> The other issue is when I do a regular boot up
<ikonia> wakeatnight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2173126
<ikonia> AndroUser: so I've just worked through the problem you told me you had
<waszor> Hi, I have some problems to figure out wich packages I need for H.264 playback in firefox - I tried gstreamer0.10-plugins-good and ffmpeg so far
<ikonia> you've now listed another problem you've not mentioned once during our conversation that is totally different
<waszor> maybe worth to mention that I deactivated the auto installation of recommend packages
<waszor> my installation is based on the minimal cd
<AndroUser> Right, I apologize for that
<AndroUser> My research led me to belive that the issue relies somewhere between the fstab and the xauthority file
<AndroUser> As I've observed what happened in recovery mode which helps me to login, and regular boot up which gave me a black screen + login reset
<ikonia> AndroUser: thats totally different
<david89> How can I get grub to only show ubuntu and windows?
<david89> only*
<ikonia> david89: what else does it show ?
<david89> ikonia: advanced something and 2 memtest
<ikonia> david89: why do you not what that, they are important
<david89> ikonia: don't worry
<ikonia> I'm not
<Dinosaurio> david89: graphically >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/280026/how-do-i-hide-an-entry-from-grub?rq=1   AND  manually http://askubuntu.com/questions/318120/how-do-i-hide-grub-entries
<david89> Dinosaurio: thanks
<david89> ikonia: the laptop is for someone that wouldn't ever need memtest, or advanced whatever
<AndroUser> How do I check if I have a different manager set other than sddm?
<ikonia> AndroUser: what ?
<AndroUser> Nm, found it in the link
<AndroUser> I have sddm
<afterdarkness> hello, I have a problem where after waking up from suspension I get a black screen with mouse only on the screen
<bazhang> !find sddm
<ubottu> Found: kde-config-sddm, kde-config-sddm-dbg, sddm, sddm-dbg, sddm-theme-breeze, sddm-theme-circles, sddm-theme-elarun, sddm-theme-lubuntu-chooser, sddm-theme-maldives, sddm-theme-maui (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sddm&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<afterdarkness> ahh this is strange i can see my oppened window now, but unity seems to be turned off
<AndroUser> Is there any way to check logs in regards to login attempts?
<afterdarkness> how can I restart it?
<kirill_> hi guys does anyone know where I can get immediate support for Ubuntu 14.04 server (paid)
<ikonia> canonical.com
<duckgoose> hello
<Legend_2025> Kirill_: Which kind of support are you talking about?
<Legend_2025> Canonical can be of help.
<afterdarkness> hmm service lightdm restart fixed it
<afterdarkness> this is annoying
<anonymous> program
<anonymous>  activate
<kirill_> I have production 14.04 server, that just lost network, i cannot figure out why
<ikonia> kirill_: either a.) use community support b.) purchase a support contract from canonical
<anonymous> the hack facebook
<anonymous> 12/12/2016
<ikonia> anonymous: what ?
<kirill_> I just need something right now... purchasing contracts takes time
<ikonia> kirill_: so ask the community (this channel) for help
<anonymous> the hack facebook 12/12/2016
<ikonia> anonymous: please stop that
<ikonia> anonymous: this channel is for ubuntu support
<locksmith2> Can someone tell me please: What is the best way to share files on a USB hard drive between Ubuntu Linux and OSX computer? What filesystem should I format it as?
<DJOnes> anonymous: This is Ubuntu support, do you have a suuport issue?
<ikonia> locksmith2: vfat
<locksmith2> is that the only one?
<locksmith2> also, that supports long file names, and advanced acl flags, etc, right?
<ikonia> locksmith2: best
<ikonia> locksmith2: full support by both OS's
<locksmith2> ok
<auronandace> ikonia: what about the 4gb max file size limit?
<locksmith2> is there a way to convert a ext filesystem to vfat?
<ikonia> auronandace: what about it?
<locksmith2> without copying the files to a second hard drive?
<auronandace> locksmith2: no
<ikonia> locksmith2: no, re-format
<daftykins> exFAT wouldn't have that :)
<ratrace> uhm... vfat supports unix acl?
<daftykins> kirill_: so are you doing anything about it?
<ikonia> nope
<daftykins> ratrace: no
<ratrace> so it's not what locksmith2 wants
<auronandace> ikonia: i thought it important to mention since it is a significant disadvatage, he didn't say how large his files would be
<ikonia> there isn't what he wants,
<AndroUser> Looking for guidance with login reset issue on kubuntu 15.04. Thanks.
<ikonia> auronandace: thats up to him
<ratrace> what about ntfs?
<ikonia> AndroUser: login reset ?
<AndroUser> When I successfully login, it resets back to the login screen
<ikonia> AndroUser: a few minutes ago you said it was a black screen
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<ikonia> that is not a "reset"
<ikonia> AndroUser: so lets get a clear description of the problem
<AndroUser> OK
<kirill_> I have 14.04 in Hyper-v, everything worked fine until today when I lost my network. Ping 8.8.8.8 gives Destination Host Unreachable
<ikonia> kirill_: does the card have an IP address
<daftykins> oh Hyper-V :(
<elll> кириле
<AndroUser> Well sometimes I get a reset and sometimes I get a black screen. Right now I am not able to fully log on because it keeps reseting the screen back to the login screen
<daftykins> AndroUser: sounds like you have at one point foolishly used startx with sudo, check your ~/ for files not owned by you with "ls -al ~/" as your user, on a TTY.
<AndroUser> It shows starting version 219 for a very brief moment before it goes back to the login screen, BTW
<AndroUser> daftykins, OK so I'm looking for files that don't have my user or root on them, correct?
<auronandace> locksmith2: if you have enough free space you could create another partition and copy the files over and then resize the partitions until it is all on the one partition you want. it would of course be a lot faster to just copy it to a secondary location
<daftykins> AndroUser: they all have to have your user, if anything has root - that's a problem.
<daftykins> (except . )
<daftykins> er, .. even
<locksmith2> I have a question about developing on Mono platform (.nET). can someone please advice me. What is the best build server to use if I plan to make ASP.net apps and I need to do unit testing. I plan to use MonoDevelop to code. Would TeamCity or Jenkins be good or which one is better? My server is running Ubuntu 14.04 and my development machine is Apple OSX macbook
<locksmith2> and #mono is not helful
<ikonia> locksmith2: whatever one you like
<AndroUser> Alright. For now I have 1 .rpmdb set for root and 1 scan.pdf set to nobody
<ikonia> and #mono is helpful, the authors are in there and have a good attitude
<ikonia> .rpmdb ?
<AndroUser> .. Is root
<ikonia> thats not ubuntu
<AndroUser> It's kubuntu.
<daftykins> AndroUser: ok nevermind.
<kirill_> just realized ifconfig all RX packets dropped, any idea why it may be ?
<ikonia> kirill_: the host doesn't link to the virtual nic
<ikonia> it's on the wrong network
<ikonia> it's got the wrong gateway
<ikonia> the list is endless, work it through
<AndroUser> daftykins  So no startx issue?
<Fahrenhei7> hey guys, i've just delete my /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory. mouse and keyboard are not working now, what can i do?
<daftykins> AndroUser: maybe, depends if what you say is accurate :) tried a guest session?
<AndroUser> Guest session? No...
<daftykins> Fahrenhei7: get them back...
<AndroUser> Umm
<AndroUser> It doesn't give me that option
<AndroUser> I can only login to my own user
<Fahrenhei7> daftykins: well, but how?
<daftykins> which version are you on, Fahrenhei7 ?
<Fahrenhei7> daftykins: i cant find it in web, to just download it and set up. ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> know this now... in future, RENAME things to simulate a delete before you do something so silly :)
<daftykins> ok one sec
<daftykins> oh actually silly me, i'm not on a GUI system :D so i don't have them
<daftykins> you could boot a live session and copy them over
<Fahrenhei7> i realise it too late
<Fahrenhei7> ye, i can boot a live-cd linux
<AndroUser> daftykins, any way to login to guest mode, not from main screen?
<AndroUser> I don't seem to have that option
<daftykins> pass, don't use KDE
<ikonia> create a new user
<ikonia> and login
<ikonia> see if it's your user environment, or the machine
<AndroUser> In TTY?
<ikonia> that works
<AndroUser> How do I create a user in TTY?
<ikonia> useradd or adduser
<AndroUser> Nice
<daftykins> remember to create a /home
<AndroUser> Looks complicated
<AndroUser> OK, I'll try
<name_> is there an alternative to uneboutin
<daftykins> which OS do you want to create from, name_ ?
<AndroUser> Hmm I probably shouldn't do it on /home, right?
<daftykins> i assume you are preparing a flash drive
<ikonia> you should
<daftykins> AndroUser: it's fine, /home/newuser/
<AndroUser> Because I have my original user in there
<AndroUser> Oh, ok
<daftykins> duh
<name_> daftykins : gentoo
<daftykins> name_: so use 'dd'
<daftykins> dd if=/path/to.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M
<AndroUser> Okay, so I add the user in /home or /home/guest2?
<daftykins> it needs it's own folder, that's how homes work.
<ratrace> you can also cp the.iso /dev/sdX
<Guest79029> Does anyone know how to use the Arduino IDE with a bluetooth arduino programmer?
<AndroUser> Oh boy, this is a bit complicated. It seems like it can create the home directory for me
<AndroUser> But there's no mentioning of the name of the user
<daftykins> AndroUser: time for you to read up on adduser.
<AndroUser> .. K
<daftykins> ratrace: what o0
<ratrace> daftykins: yup, try it :)
<ratrace> cp is aware of block devices and acts accordingly
<auronandace> AndroUser: first run will simply go through the default settings then you get to add a user
<AndroUser> Should I add my new user to the same girls my original user exists in?
<AndroUser> Group
<AndroUser> That sounded wrong.
<daftykins> just get it done.
<AndroUser> "just do it!"
<wafflejock> AndroUser: groups just affects what privileges the user has so depends on if you expect that new users to have the same privileges to everything by default or not, can add/remove them later though
<AndroUser> Cool, I just did it
<AndroUser> I I don't see the new user on my login screen, but I assume I need to restart in order for it to take effect
<wafflejock> AndroUser: can just login in a tty if nothing is showing in the GUI, pretty sure just logging out you should see the new user as well though (not often I'm adding users to my systems though)
<AndroUser> OK, I restarted. The new user ID ther
<AndroUser> The new user is there*
<AndroUser> I just tried to login and got the same thing
<AndroUser> It reset to the login screen
<wafflejock> AndroUser: have u already been advised to check dmesg, and/or have you tried using nomodeset to see if a driver update/install or something is causing the problem?
<AndroUser> Nope
<auronandace> if it was a driver problem then would it display the login screen?
<wafflejock> auronandace: have definitely seen it happen before where drivers cause problems once it actual loads the environment but the login screen gdm or whatever is able to run, trying nomodeset is pretty easy too and temporary
<AndroUser> OK, how is it done?
<wafflejock> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AndroUser> And just to be clear, recovery mode works, but regular boot up does not
<wafflejock> AndroUser: basic gist is you boot to grub, hit e with the normal ubuntu startup selected, you'll see some boot parameters in one of the lines like, quiet nosplash or something add "nomodeset" between those and hit Ctrl+x to boot
<Bashing-om> auronandace: As I understand it, the login screen is under the province still of grub. Grub uses the system drivers, the GUI generally uses a different driver .
<daftykins> pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be quicker than arsing around with nomodeset.
<n64lover> I need help with sshfs and trying to mount and access a remote folder as a non root user
<n64lover> https://bpaste.net/show/1f4471fb4b80
<daftykins> n64lover: well your mistake is mounting whilst you're root =|
<AndroUser> Daftykins OK just a sec
<wafflejock> AndroUser: this will boot with the vesa (default/fallback drivers)
<n64lover> daftykins: it wont mount as a non root user
<daftykins> due to ownership of that folder you created *as* root? :)
<n64lover> oh
<AndroUser> Un, daftykins
<daftykins> quite honestly sshfs for ROMs? huge waste of time
<AndroUser> I'm not sure I can give you the right log
<AndroUser> But
<n64lover> I should mount it to /home/<me>/somefolder?
<daftykins> AndroUser: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AndroUser> I can give you Ike the last 50 lines of it
<daftykins> n64lover: no just own /media/roms to your user perhaps
<daftykins> AndroUser: no pastebin the whole thing with pastebinit as above
<AndroUser> I'm not sure I'd be able to get you the correct t version of the log as I go into recovery mode.
<n64lover> already tried to chown /media/roms to myself
<n64lover> I already added myself to the fuse group
<AndroUser> If I go to recovery mode I might lose the relevant log
<daftykins> but you don't need to go to recovery mode, you just boot to login screen then switch to TTY1?
<wafflejock> AndroUser: you should be able to just switch to a tty Ctrl+Alt+F1 instead
<AndroUser> I'm there and I see it, of course.
<AndroUser> I see it I. The regular boot up on tty
<AndroUser> Hang on
<AndroUser> How do I save a text from a command to a file?
<AndroUser> In terminal
<wafflejock> AndroUser: use pastebinit like daftykins said
<kirill_> got network back, but having issue with resolver, it ignores dns-servernames in interfaces, any clues what it may be ?
<wafflejock> AndroUser: it'll upload it assuming you have a connection and give us a link
<daftykins> kirill_: your directives might be wrong in interfaces, servers should really have resolvconf purged (the package) then /etc/resolv.conf hardcoded.
<AndroUser> I'm not making myself clear here. The log I have is when I try to run kubuntu regularly. I go to recovery mode so I can access my computer and to copy paste the text from the terminal in that mode I might not longer have the relevant logs you asking for as they might be overriden by the recovery mode boot up.
<daftykins> AndroUser: yeah, we're saying not to boot to recovery mode - but to let it boot normally, then hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to TTY1. do you follow?
<AndroUser> I'm there
<daftykins> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<AndroUser> Oh wow..
<AndroUser> I didn't know there is a pastebinit package...
<AndroUser> My bad...
<AndroUser> 😑
<AndroUser> Lol, this seems much easier than I thought...
<wafflejock> yup no worries, that's what we were talking about though so can just install that then run it on the log and it'll drop you a link back in the terminal to use
<AndroUser> Right, 1 min.
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12655073
<AndroUser> Mam, that's a dream
<daftykins> consult your local physician if you dream of pastebin packages :)
<AndroUser> 😆
<AndroUser> Were I a German I'd Jajaja
<daftykins> that's inappropriate
<daftykins> alright so looks like normal intel on-die graphics only and it's running fine
<daftykins> so carry on with the alternative user testing i would say
<AndroUser> OK...
<AndroUser> But.. It doesn't work for the alternative user either...
<AndroUser> When I try to login.
<daftykins> so what did you do between when this worked and now?
<auronandace> AndroUser: df -h
<daftykins> AndroUser: what relevance does disk usage possibly have at this point?
<daftykins> oops tcf
<bomber> Disk usage?
<daftykins> auronandace: ^
<bomber> I have enough
<bomber> Oh
<daftykins> bomber: nobody is talking to you
<bomber> Yeah, sorry. I'm Androuser
<daftykins> oh, clones everywhere
<bomber> I just reconnected
<bomber> Yeah....
<auronandace> daftykins: i've seen systems not let you login due to full disk because of log files
<bomber> Anyway, not sure what I lost before I mentioned that I am not able to login with the alternative user either.
<bomber> I'm not sure what you meant by testing it
<daftykins> auronandace: that's quite the edge case :) consider we've already seen a new user created and logged in
<auronandace> daftykins: i thought he said his new user doesn't log in
<daftykins> it didn't work graphically no, but that's not the point
<bomber> Um
<bomber> So where does that leave me with...?
<daftykins> up a creek without a paddle
<bomber> Nice
<daftykins> nah, dig into your lightdm logs assuming KDE uses them.
<bomber> I always wanted to do that
<bomber> Umm... I think I've tried that before... What specific files am I looking for?
<daftykins> lightdm.log :) you can pastebinit it now too
<auronandace> i thought kubuntu uses kdm
<bomber> It does
<daftykins> whatever goes, like i say i don't use KDE.
<bomber> but surprisingly, I do have the log for lightdm
<bomber> No errors...
<bomber> Waiting for ready signal form X server :1
<daftykins> please cut down on the spam
<AndroUser> Sorry bout that
<AndroUser> Anyway, seems lightdm is fine..
<auronandace> which wouldn't matter since you are using kdm
<AndroUser> Sddm has a lot of logs
<daftykins> auronandace: hurry up and point out to check the relevant log then, you need to follow through if you're going to actually provide decent advice...
<daftykins> so far we've just seen rubbish about misunderstanding PAE ;)
<auronandace> daftykins: like you i don't use kde either
<andrewjs18> and iptable gurus in here?
<andrewjs18> iptables**
<daftykins> andrewjs18: ##networking / #ubuntu-server
<andrewjs18> let me go over to the ubuntu-server channel
<andrewjs18> ty
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12655392
<AndroUser> Jesús that's long...
<daftykins> AndroUser: do you have a ~/plasma-config/ ?
<AndroUser> I should have e
<AndroUser> OK, no I don't
<daftykins> AndroUser: also what's in /etc/X11/default-display-manager ?
<AndroUser> Sdm
<AndroUser> Sddm*
<Oats_> I entered "gnome-power-manager" and it says command not found
<Oats_> but apparently it's installed
<daftykins> alright
<Oats_> how do I access it?
<daftykins> AndroUser: so you still haven't mentioned, what changed? did you upgrade version before this broke?
<AndroUser> Yes, 15.04 AND it happened after I plugged my computer to another monitor
<AndroUser> The regular boot up works if I have the monitor connected to my computer, but once I disconnect it, all he'll breaks lose and black screens start to appear.
<daftykins> you're saying you were on something like 14.10 and upgraded to 15.04?
<AndroUser> The monitor is at my work place and I don't have a other one in my home.
<AndroUser> Yes
<daftykins> so is this a desktop or a laptop?
<AndroUser> Laptop
<daftykins> right now, are we doing all this with this other screen connected?
<AndroUser> No, without it connected
<daftykins> phew.
<AndroUser> Lol, yeah. Sorry.
<daftykins> ok run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AndroUser> I really don't get where I'm getting people confused when try to communicate.
<daftykins> just make sure we're not dealing with an incomplete upgrade
<AndroUser> 😕
<AndroUser> Oh,, no
<daftykins> well i did join this one late on so i didn't see it from the start
<Oats_> How do I access the power manager via command line?
<sentry> hello
<Oats_> I want to change critical battery behaviour
<AndroUser> It workss and worked 100% before the screen attachment ordeal
<sentry> i'm french :p
<daftykins> sentry: that's nice, there's also #ubuntu-fr
<sentry> thx
<AndroUser> the screen thing,  I never mentioned.
<AndroUser> Bon joir
<AndroUser> Jour *
<sentry> speak english
<sentry> I can speak englsh
<AndroUser> 👍
<sentry> Xchat use SSL ??
<daftykins> hexchat is newer, you might want to switch
<sentry> the IP is secure in Xchat ?
<AndroUser> So, you've mentioned plasma config....
<daftykins> sentry: not sure what you mean by an IP being secure
<daftykins> AndroUser: right but you said you didn't have that path so nevermind
<AndroUser> Oh, OK.
<AndroUser> I've tried deleting the plasma config files before
<sentry> I use backbox and you ?
<daftykins> AndroUser: so did you run the command i said?
<AndroUser> It doesn't seem to work anymore
<daftykins> !backbox | sentry
<ubottu> sentry: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<AndroUser> Which
<daftykins> scroll up and find it
<AndroUser> Gotcha
<sentry> Who are pentester ?
<AndroUser> You think I have an incomplete upgrade.
<AndroUser> ☺
<AndroUser> I ran it.
<daftykins> and...?
<daftykins> can you answer in full sentences rather than all this :(
<gdg> hi
<AndroUser> Vivd binary-amd64 and binary-i386 were not found
<AndroUser> And some other nginx urls
<AndroUser> No_pubkey
<gdg> I purged unity from my ubuntu and now I do not have a network connection anymore
<daftykins> AndroUser: ok re-run "sudo apt-get update | pastebinit"
<gdg> is there a way to fix it
<daftykins> sounds like you updated with PPAs still present and bricked your install
<gdg> ping www.google.com
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12655595
<gdg> unknown host
<daftykins> gdg: so what are you using instead?
<gdg> now?
<gdg> another pc
<wafflejock> gdg: if you type ifconfig, do you see any interfaces available
<gdg> nope
<wafflejock> gdg: I mean eth0 or wlan0 or something?
<gdg> lo
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> that's 'cause NM is gone i guess
<daftykins> AndroUser: did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" want to install anything?
<wafflejock> yeah thats a no good
<gdg> so how can I start fixing it?
<AndroUser> Could this binaries really be that important? Is the a fix for those?
<wafflejock> I had a similar situation a few weeks ago but was a kernel update that I think half installed on my parents computer so just went back one version and all was well
<wafflejock> gdg: I suppose a live cd
<gdg> yes, but I do not want to re-install everything from scratch
<daftykins> gdg: we need to know what you got rid of unity for, first
<daftykins> that's step #1
<wafflejock> well if you blew away unity what were you planning to install
<wafflejock> yea
<gdg> xfce
<gdg> I had xfce on it
<daftykins> AndroUser: just answer the question please
<daftykins> ok so install xubuntu-desktop
<gdg> daftykins:remember that I do not have internet
<daftykins> gdg: double check you have any network interfaces that might currently be down, i.e. "ifconfig -a"
<daftykins> yes but at least we have an approach now :)
<AndroUser> No, it didn't
<daftykins> AndroUser: ok try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<AndroUser> OK, I'm going to install it now.
<AndroUser> It says it isn't installed.
<gdg> daftykins: I configure eth0
<gdg> ifconfig
<daftykins> gdg: you're going to configure it to get yourself online, you're saying?
<gdg> yes
<gdg> I am trying to get online
<daftykins> ok good stuff, then install xubuntu-desktop
<gdg> after that it should be easier
<daftykins> shout if you need any assistance with the commands for that
<AndroUser> Xubuntu after kubuntu?
<daftykins> AndroUser: that one wasn't for you :) you don't need two DEs
<gdg> daftykins: I have the eth0 configured but still I cannot ping anything
<AndroUser> Lol, yeah. I'm rebooting after installing kubuntu desktop (the f&*# it wasn't there??)
<daftykins> gdg: you need "nameserver 8.8.8.8" for example in /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> gdg: you also need a gateway, after having done e.g. "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" then "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0"
<AndroUser> Nope
<AndroUser> Did not work
<daftykins> also "sudo route add default gw <router IP>
<AndroUser> Login still resets
<daftykins> AndroUser: mmm, ok i give up.
<daftykins> backup + reinstall time unless you're patient to wait for someone else
<AndroUser> 😬
<gdg> daftykins:  my IP is 128.59.22.110
<gdg> shoud I use 128.59.x.x then?
<AndroUser> I'll take anyone else familiar with login resets
<AndroUser> Thx for the help daftykins
<daftykins> gdg: that doesn't look like an internal LAN IP
<gdg> yes
<AndroUser> You rock
<gdg> this is my LAN IP
<gdg> should I use it?
<daftykins> you put specifically all four octets of your IP, then you need to pick your gateway too
<daftykins> or you could just use DHCP if it's available to you
<daftykins> sudo dhclient eth0
<auronandace> AndroUser: other than graphics drivers issues and out of disk space i can't think of much else that would stop you from loging in
<AndroUser> I just remembered
<auronandace> AndroUser: sorry i haven't been of much help
<AndroUser> It's the external screen!
<gdg> great
<gdg> I am online
<AndroUser> The KDE is not able to find the main display
<gdg> now
<AndroUser> It thinks it belongs to the external display, which is no longer connected
<gdg> how can I fix it
<AndroUser> That's why it only takes of the screen is not connected
<gdg> essentially I need unity back or at least I want to have the graphical interface up and running
<daftykins> gdg: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> well pick a DE!
<AndroUser> What do you guys think?
<AndroUser> Takes of = works if *
<daftykins> i don't see why KDE would drop a brick for just not finding another screen
<AndroUser> Plasma perhaps
<auronandace> AndroUser: do you have a xorg.conf that overrides your the normal dynamic setup
<AndroUser> I don't know if it overrides
<auronandace> !xorgconf | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<daftykins> well it will if it exists ;)
<AndroUser> Tell me where it would love and I'll pastebinit
<daftykins> /etc/X11/
<daftykins> but i doubt you have one.
<AndroUser> Aright
<daftykins> the login screen comes up which means none of this is relevant
<daftykins> so it really is just give up + reinstall time
<AndroUser> He's right.
<AndroUser> I don't have xorg.conf
<AndroUser> Could it be my plasma conf...?
<daftykins> just give up
<AndroUser> Lol..
<daftykins> you'll spend more time messing about than just reinstalling
<AndroUser> Catlol: do not want
<AndroUser> K, thanks anyway ya'll
<AndroUser> Any other suggestions are welcome
<clrae> How to check if hard disk is faulty from the command line , i am unable to install ubuntu
<gdg> daftykins:
<gdg> I have a display manager now
<gdg> Login: on a blue screen
<gdg> if I use my user and password I cannot login
<gdg> if I use a non graphical shell I can login
<gdg> does it make sense to you?
<auronandace> AndroUser: if you really think it is a kde specific problem then you could try logging into a different desktop environment
<OerHeks> clrae, assuming your hdd is sda, sudo fsck /dev/sda1 ( not sure you have a faulty filesystem, maybe you have 4 primairy partitons already)
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Only a thought 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' . But in 15.04 I am not sure how one would stop the display, X must not be running when re-configured . Google'n at this time .
<clrae> <OerHeks : if i install teamviewer can you help me identfy the problem ? please ?
<meltingwax> if i installed ubuntu in non-UFEI mode, is it possible to switch to UFEI without reinstalling?
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: What results ' sudo systemctl stop kdm ' ?
<AndroUser> One sec
<EriC^^> meltingwax: yeah
<auronandace> Bashing-om: i think he is using sddm instead
<AndroUser> I am
<Bashing-om> auronandace: AndroUser No that will make a difference huh ?
<clrae> OerHeks : this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/12656244/
<meltingwax> EriC^^: how?
<auronandace> AndroUser: why are you using sddm anyway?
<EriC^^> meltingwax: you need to create an efi partition, fat32 about 300mb in size with the hexcode ef00
<clrae> OerHeks : is my hard disk fine ?
<AndroUser> Um..
<AndroUser> Either u had it with kubuntu
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: ' sudo systemctl stop sddm ' ??
<AndroUser> Or I installed it for trying to fix the problem.
<EriC^^> meltingwax: then fix /etc/fstab to mount it, and install grub-efi-amd64-signed or whatever package your machine needs
<AndroUser> Bashing-om OK,  I ran that comnabd
<EriC^^> meltingwax: it's preferable to convert the partition table to gpt, but i think you can get away with leaving it msdos
<AndroUser> Now what?
<AndroUser> It took off my gui
<meltingwax> EriC^^: i have windows 8 already, can i use the same ufei partition that uses?
<EriC^^> meltingwax: yeah
<meltingwax> ie, when i open boot repair it lists one seperate /boot/efi possibility
<meltingwax> ty
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: And ? the system accepted and stopped  X ? If so run ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm ' .
<anil> hiii
<AndroUser> OK
<AndroUser> I have lightdm and sddm as options
<AndroUser> Just to be clear, I'm running kubuntu
<AndroUser> With plasma
<AndroUser> And KDE
<anil> what the fuck man
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Which do you want as the default ?
<anil> lets talk abt medical marijuana man
<AndroUser> I belive sddm
<AndroUser> Unless lightdm can fix stuff
<clrae> what does this output mean http://paste.ubuntu.com/12656338/
<auronandace> clrae: you are meant to run fsck on a partition, not the whole disk
<clrae> auronandace; can you give me the command to use please ?
<RepThis1> Hey guys, i was reading some about file permissions and was wonder if there some overlap between chmod, sticky bits, and suids?
<AndroUser> I guess I'll choose sddm
<auronandace> clrae: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> !tab | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auronandace> clrae: if you post the link here we can then see your disk setup
<AndroUser> I'm on my android
<AndroUser> Bashing-om
<wafflejock> AndroUser: some of the IRC clients will autocomplete nicks if you tap the partial nick text too
<AndroUser> What's the command to force connect to wifi ml
<AndroUser> On tty
<AndroUser> Something like nm
<EriC^^> RepThis1: you use chmod to change permissions, sticky bits are chmod 1xxx and used for like /tmp so anybody who creates a file nobody else can delete it, suid is chmod 4xxx and it's so a program can run as the owner of the file, like sudo is suid so anybody who runs it can get root privileges if it wants to let him
<AndroUser> Nmcli
<clrae> <auronandace : http://termbin.com/bmnl
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: This is a busy channel, if you do not use our nicks, your response gets burried, a good good chance we will not see any response you make.
<AndroUser> Hmm
<auronandace> clrae: you don't appear to have any ext2/3/4 partitions so you can't fsck what isn't there
<AndroUser> Bashing-om, I get an error when reconfiguring sddm
<AndroUser> Bashing-om unable to connect to upstart
<AndroUser> Connection refused
<clrae> auronandace ; because i deleted them from gparted
<auronandace> clrae: then fsck isn't what you want
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: K; and the error is ? Maybe we can figure out from the error what is not happening .// try now ' sudo systemctl start sddm ' .
<AndroUser> Same for lightdm
<clrae> auronandace : i've been struggling to install ubuntu for a day now and i keep getting stuck in the installation proccess every time !
<auronandace> clrae: where are you stuck?
<AndroUser> Bashing-om, OK, back to gui
<AndroUser> And
<AndroUser> Its
<AndroUser> A mother effing
<AndroUser> Moracle
<TheEnviousCrab> Help... emergency... I installed XFCE then removed unity, it took ubuntu desktop with it... if I sign out, I'm fucked... what can I do?
<liquidsnake> hello
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: That is good, no ? .. can you now reboot to the GUI ?
<AndroUser> Bashing-om let me give you $5 beer money
<AndroUser> All good now.
<clrae> <auronandace : i will try to install again and send you a screenshot  , please wait
<RepThis1> EriC^^: yes but isnt there also a linux program to change the suid like setsuid which sounds like it also does the same thing as chmod setting those bits?
<liquidsnake> anyone have problems installing java in Xubuntu
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: You may than auronandace and daftykins . They did all the hard work . I just got in on the tail end .
<clrae> auronandace : http://imgur.com/AZMKj07
<Bashing-om> than/thank*
<auronandace> !cookie | Bashing-om
<ubottu> Bashing-om: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bashing-om> auronandace: And my favorite, chocolate chip, no less -- thanks !
<auronandace> clrae: well, the box in that error message does say it all really
<AndroUser> Sorry, I'm back.
<clrae> auronandace : i am installing from usb stick and its not faulty
<auronandace> clrae: how old is your harddisk?
<EriC^^> RepThis1: not sure, i dont think so
<AndroUser> Bashing-om I just rebooted.
<clrae> clrae : I don't know how to xheck that ?
<AndroUser> Well, now I have a black screen...
<auronandace> clrae: input output errors suggest hardware failure
<clrae> <auronandace: how can i check that  because it was working just fine
<RepThis1> EriC^^: i think it is something like this http://linux.die.net/man/2/setgid http://linux.die.net/man/2/setuid
<auronandace> clrae: you don't know when you got it?
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: My last " You may thank auronandace and daftykins . They did all the hard work . I just got in on the tail end" . And from the reboot, all is good ?
<EriC^^> RepThis1: that's what you use inside the program to set the uid
<clrae> auronandace ; yes
<clrae> auronandace : it's not mine
<AndroUser> No,it's a black screen. Also, I just realized that the dpkg toy asked me to do is the exact same thing that clean in recovery mode does.
<EriC^^> RepThis1: like setuid(0); to set the program's privileges to root and then write whatever code after that
<AndroUser> That doesn't cover my problem 100%,though
<clrae> auronandace : it's pretty old though
<auronandace> clrae: i can't think of a way of checking how old it is from software, i suppose you could open the case and check the label
<auronandace> clrae: from that error message i'd say you need to replace it, it is failing
<auronandace> clrae: at the very least don't entrust it with anything important
<TJ-> auronandace: just got in... are you talking about an external HDD? smartctl will report the lifetime hours
<auronandace> TJ- to the rescue!
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Have you cleaned up the system from the upgrade to 15.04 ?
<AndroUser> Bashing-om, could you please be more specific?
<RepThis1> EriC^^: oh, is setgid and uid the ones that just change what group or user you are temporarily?
<AndroUser> Also, the part where it worked SAS because I was originally working on recovery mode
<RepThis1> EriC^^: cause if thats the cause i was totally thinking something else did that.
<AndroUser> Essentially, the dpkg toy asked me to do was like doing clean before continuing on
<EriC^^> RepThis1: no, those are functions inside the c program
<auronandace> clrae: i'm off to bed, but i think you are in capable hands
<AndroUser> So it worked on recovery, but doing dpkg on the regular boot up does not work at all
<AndroUser> Lightdm is not able to start my session at all
<clrae> auronandace : thnx
<AndroUser> I'm currently back to sddm
<EriC^^> RepThis1: newgrp <group> opens a new shell with your group as that group
<daftykins> AndroUser: still being optimistic huh :P
<AndroUser> Yeah, well i did try lightdm
<EriC^^> RepThis1: and su - <user> to change the user
<RepThis1> EriC^^: ah yeah, ok.
<AndroUser> Didn't seem to work, but please - if there's anything else we can do to make it out sddm work
<AndroUser> Or whatever that is causing my issues
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Clenaup ..' sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get autoremove ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . Any errors we need to see them .
<daftykins> just give up and reinstall
<daftykins> :>
<Guest94266> hi
<Guest94266> who is root password livecd
<fried_chicken> ul
<AndroUser> No errors
<AndroUser> No new installations
<TJ-> Guest94266: there isn't one, the Live user has a blank password and can also use 'sudo'
<clrae> daftykins ; can the amout of heat of the laptop effect the hard disk  therefore  the ubuntu installation
<Selective> Anyone ever run StandStorm.io on a Pi before?
<Guest94266> thanks
<TJ-> clrae: I missed the description of your issue; you have a drive with I/O errors reported to the kernel? If you're able to install (or already have the package) 'smartmontools' you should pastebin the output of "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX" (replace X with your drive letter)
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: Then all I can suggest is from the login screen - ctl+alt+F1 to gain the console, stop X again and once more reconfigure sddm, and then start X . see what results . Mind you not in recovery mode but at console .
<clrae> TJ-  :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12656953/
<hetii> Hi
<TJ-> clrae: line 66 jumps out immediately
<clrae> <TJ- ; wich means ???
<hetii> I have some odd things when I try print pdf with pcb board layout. When I use default pdf browser then all my pads gone, when I use inkscape and click on print icon then additonal tab is show on new window called "rendering"
<clrae> TJ- : is it just a heat problem ?
<hetii> its look like: http://s22.postimg.org/f863ro2up/zrzut_ekranu_2.png
<hetii> any clue wht ?
<hetii> *wtf ?
<clrae> TJ- : or more serious than that ?
<shiznix> hi, is anyone successfully running Mir on Wily?
<TJ-> clrae: It looks that way; there are no errors in the error log, and it looks like you've done some recent self-tests within the last 3 power-on hours
<TJ-> clrae: what errors are you seeing?
<shiznix> not really sure if it's supposed to work yet, but it just opens up a black screen :(
<clrae> TJ- http://imgur.com/AZMKj07
<TJ-> clrae: Ahhh! but the failure could be from reading the installer device. Are you using a USB or DVD ?
<clrae>  TJ- : USB
<TJ-> clrae: which Ubuntu release are you trying to install?
<clrae> TJ- ; i tryied first 15.04 and now 14.10 both show the same problem
<TJ-> clrae: can you pastebin /var/log/kern.log
<clrae> TJ- : " bash: /var/log/kern.log: Permission denied
<dlam> hmm i upgraded ubuntu 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04  and now i got both postgresql 9.3 and 9.4,  anyone know how to clean that up?
<clrae> TJ- : i should mention i am now in ubuntu 14.10 live usb
<TJ-> clrae: Is the current session the one that caused the error in the screenshot?
<clrae> TJ- : yes
<TJ-> clrae: OK, this is the one we want to look at then: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<TJ-> clrae: the kern.log collects all the kernel messages, especially device I/O errors
<clrae> <TJ-> ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/12657209/
<TJ-> clrae: that dialog is quite useless; not telling us if the problem occurred on reading from the installation media, or writing to the target! I'll report a bug on that and see about getting it fixed
<clrae> TJ- : what can i do now just use ubuntu from usb stick ?
<TJ-> clrae: OK, see that last few lines of that pastebin? "SQUASHFS error" squash file-system is used on the installation media to compress the live environment's root file-system, is you've got a USB problem, probably the ISO image on the USB is corrupt
<TJ-> clrae: did you verify the hash (checksum) of the downloaded ISO file
<clrae> <TJ- : no i didnt i dont know how to do it , i used to insatall without verifying
<goto__> Hello, is there a special channel for localisation?
<TJ-> clrae: either the download was corrupted, or else the download was fine but transferring it to the USB corrupted it. I'd suggest download the ISO for a supported release once again and verify the download before writing it to USB. I'd suggest using 15.04 since that is a supported version
<TJ-> goto__: do you mean translations?
<goto__> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> goto__: /join #ubuntu-translators   and see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/
<clrae> TJ- ; so i should download 15.04 iso and verify it then use unebotin  to transfer itt to the usb
<TJ-> !verify | clrae
<ubottu> clrae: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shiznix> nevermind, i'll see how far it's regressed in another year lol :D
<TJ-> clrae: if you still have an earlier download of 15.04 ISO verify its hash first; if it is good there's no need to download again
<AndroUser> Bashing-om I did that
<AndroUser> It didn't change anything, it kept reseting to login
<TJ-> clrae: then I can talk you through how to verify the data once you've written it to USB
<AndroUser> The alternative user login doesn't work either
<clrae> TJ-> I don't have it i wille  download it again
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: All I can think of is to check again that the permissions in your /home directory have not changed . "you" own all the files .
<TJ-> clrae: OK. Are you using a Linux host to download/install the ISO to USB?
<AndroUser> .  Is my user
<AndroUser> Bashing-om.
<AndroUser> ..  Is root
<AndroUser> Is my user = is owned by
<Bashing-om> AndroUser: All out of ideas - as I too have no experience with the KDE .
<AndroUser> I see
<TJ-> AndroUser: "find ${HOME} ! -user ${USER}" will report all dirs/files that aren't owned by your user
<AndroUser> Thank you anyway
<clrae>  clrae: yes live 14.10 ubuntu
<clrae> TJ- ;yes live 14.10 ubuntu
<AndroUser> It kind of found a lot... Did I mistype something?
<goto__> we need the translations soon and momentarily I'm  not sure how fast the translations will get into our Xubuntu machines if we work on the official translation webends
<TJ-> clrae: The same one that is reporting the I/O errors? That could be a problem if the corruption affects the tools you use to write the ISO, so just keep that in mind - if the first attempt to download/verify doesn't work, you might need to do it from another PC/operating system
<goto__> just if someone here is familiar with the translation and update process
<AndroUser> TJ- It gave a full report of a lot of files
<TJ-> AndroUser: To check you can add -ls to see the file details; "find ${HOME} ! -user ${USER} -ls"
<TJ-> AndroUser: "!" means NOT in case you're wondering what the command is doing
<AndroUser> But what am I looking for?
<AndroUser> Oh.
<TJ-> AndroUser: ${USER} is your current user-name, ${HOME} is your user's home directory path
<TJ-> AndroUser: so the command is listing all files NOT owned by the user who's home directory it is
<AndroUser> Question is
<AndroUser> What fie
<AndroUser> What files could be critical
<clrae_> TJ- ; sorry i got disconnected , i said i will download it to /tmp directory
<TJ-> AndroUser: anything in a 'dot' file or directory (e.g. .config, .local, .dmrc and so forth)
<goto__> how fast does the translations get updated?
<TJ-> clrae_: OK, do that and then verify the hash. if that matches then you can write to the USB
<TJ-> goto__: ask the translators; this channel is for end-user support, not development issues
<goto__> TJ-: #translators is dead :P
<AndroUser> Yes,i have a .config folder owned by root
<TJ-> goto__: you have to be patient, or else use the mailing list
<TJ-> AndroUser: that's definitely bad
<goto__> TJ-: I'll use the mailing list later, thank you :)
<AndroUser> .?
<AndroUser> Can I do a detailed search for the .config file?
<TJ-> AndroUser: "sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} ${HOME}"
<daftykins> ugh so you were wrong earlier AndroUser :(
<daftykins> all this time!
<daftykins> :)
<AndroUser> 😱😱😱😱😱😱
<daftykins> yeah i don't see that UTF stuff, just squares
<clrae_> ubutu : please the link to how to verify the hash if you may
<daftykins> clrae_: who is this ubutu you refer to? :)
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | clrae_
<ubottu> clrae_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AndroUser> TJ- what does the command do? Check the ownership?
<AndroUser> Or set it
<clrae_> daftykins :  ahh it's ubottu
<daftykins> clrae_: mmm that's a bot... :)
<TJ-> AndroUser: it sets it to the ${USER}
<AndroUser> OK.
<TJ-> AndroUser: the '-R' does it recursively for all files and directories below ${HOME}
<AndroUser> Hmm
<AndroUser> I feel like this was a dangerous move.
<AndroUser> What if I had some files I needed root ownership?
<daftykins> you don't.
<AndroUser> Hmm
<TJ-> AndroUser: no files in a user's ${HOME} should be owned by root
<AndroUser> Protected files? With passwords?
<haskell__> noob question: is it safe to use WeeChat for IRC, I found a list of security issues: https://weechat.org/download/security/
<AndroUser> It didn't fix it, BTW. I'll just restart to be sure.
<TJ-> AndroUser: no; files you want to restrict should have their permissions set to just 0600 (u+rx,g-rwx,o-rwx)
<AndroUser> It's restrictions I've set using the plasma gui
<AndroUser> So..
<daftykins> just do as you're told please :)
<AndroUser> Lol, k
<AndroUser> OK, I reset, but it still does the login reset. I'm checking ownership now.
<daftykins> you should've rebooted
<AndroUser> Daftykins, yeah I did.
<AndroUser> It's running the find now. Nothing reported yet.
<daftykins> 'the find' ?
<AndroUser> Sudo find $home....
<AndroUser> I own everything
<TJ-> daftykins: checking for files not owned by ${USER} using 'find'
<AndroUser> And I still can't login.
<daftykins> ah
<daftykins> yep back to reinstall time ;)
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, now can you "pastebinit ${HOME}/.xession-errors"
<daftykins> honestly i vacuumed half my house since i was helping last :>
<AndroUser> Lol
<AndroUser> Xd
<AndroUser> I can't stop laughing
<TJ-> AndroUser: I run kubuntu here, used both sddm and lightdm. There are a few issues we can chase down that should sort this out. Are you using SDDM or Lightdm right now?
<AndroUser> Sddm
<TJ-> AndroUser: same here - makes it easy to compare
<AndroUser> O don't have .Xsession-errors
<TJ-> AndroUser: lower-case X x
<TJ-> and an s in there; I typoed
<AndroUser> Yes, lowercase x, sorry
<TJ-> AndroUser: "pastebinit ${HOME}/.xsession-errors"
<AndroUser> There is no .xsession-errors
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, that tells us something interesting then. It tells us the login session never gets as far as your actual user.
<TJ-> AndroUser: "sudo pastebinit /var/log/auth.log"
<schoewilliam> Hey guys, I just can't pair my Microsoft Arc Touch mouse, do you have any ideas? I can't find anything online
<TJ-> schoewilliam: Bluetooth? Which Ubuntu release?
<schoewilliam> TJ-, latest one, all up to date
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12657881
<daftykins> https://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/p/arc-touch-mouse#details
<daftykins> surely pairing is OS independant
<schoewilliam> daftykins, it's that one, but the bluetooth version
<AndroUser> There are some errors there.
<schoewilliam> (not with the usb dongle)
<daftykins> ah ok
<daftykins> bluetooth :(
<schoewilliam> TJ-, yes, bluetooth
<schoewilliam> :/
<TJ-> schoewilliam: Check "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/syslog" for clues initially
<TJ-> AndroUser: does your user account have an encrypted home directory?
<AndroUser> Nope
<TJ-> AndroUser: I'm suspicous of "kcheckpass[3384]: pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error"; Have you restarted the PC since changing the ownership of files?
<AndroUser> Ya
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, we can ignore it, it isn't relevant: bug 1085706
<ubottu> bug 1085706 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "pam_ecryptfs: seteuid error" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085706
<AndroUser> Ok
<TJ-> AndroUser: what time does that system currently report ("date") ?
<AndroUser> Sat oct 3 18:58..
<AndroUser> 56*
<TJ-> AndroUser: The reason I ask is I'm trying to map the actions we're doing to the timestamps in the auth.log. The entries at 18:29 ( about 1/2 hour ago) show a lid-close and suspend event. Was that before you restarted the PC?
<AndroUser> No
<AndroUser> I did close the lid about 4 hours ago
<AndroUser> The times are right, if that's what you're asking
<TJ-> AndroUser: Hmmm, it looks like the log isn't receiving all the messages I'd expect to see, which may point to wider system problems.
<AndroUser> Wow
<arooni> about once a day my ubuntu 14.04 locks up when i open too many chrome tabs and load jumps to 15 or 20... (i have a dual core 2.5 ghz intel i5)... is there anyway to learn what specifically is contributing to high load?
<AndroUser> I mean, woah
<TJ-> AndroUser: can you "pastebinit /var/log/sddm.log"
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658278
<TJ-> AndroUser: Is it Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<AndroUser> TJ- 15.03
<AndroUser> 04*
<TJ-> AndroUser: That surprises me; are you using the Upstart boot option ( the logs don't look like systemd-journald output)
<AndroUser> I've tried that option before, yes
<AndroUser> I should try to switch it back?
<AndroUser> (even though I don't remember what the original was)
<TJ-> AndroUser: check for now, tell me what this shows: "cat /proc/cmdline"
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658443
<AndroUser> Could it be pointing to my safe boot image?
<AndroUser> Boot-fix or whatever it's called
<TJ-> AndroUser: AHA! now it all makes sense! You're started correctly in systemd mode (node Upstart) but you've previously used Upstart. In 15.04, although systemd took over from Upstart its logging service (journald) wasn't configured to pipe the log messages to the traditional rsyslogd (which writes to the /var/log/ files). That explains why those log files don't contain recent timestamps to match our actions!
<pilantra157> ola
<TJ-> AndroUser: Can you "sudo journalctl | tail -n 2000 | pastebinit"
<pilantra157> Algum brasileiro
<ratrace> TJ-: journalctl has -n
<pilantra157> sudo
<TJ-> ratrace: Yeah... but old habits die hard :)
<ratrace> TJ-: lol yeah.
<TJ-> ratrace: thanks for reminding me though :)
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658563
<TJ-> I have to say I'm annoyed that systemd-journalctl doesn't include pastebinit functionality! It includes everything else!
<energizer> I need to run windows for a program that doesn't work in Wine. Does anyone know how to get windows in a VM? I don't have a windows disc.
<TJ-> AndroUser: ahhhh... proper data :D
<daftykins> energizer: well you need a legal copy, so if you have a serial key you can download it from microsoft direct
<AndroUser> TJ- pull request?
<daftykins> energizer: ask ##windows for more
<AndroUser> 😉
<TJ-> AndroUser: and at last we have it!! "18:38:34 nlev-X550LA kernel: kscreen_backend[2173]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fa1d9a91bd0 sp 00007ffd2079fa08 error 4 in KSC_XRandR.so[7fa1d9a7c000+22000]"
<daftykins> :)
<AndroUser> Segfault
<TJ-> AndroUser: 5 segfaults in 5 separate executables
<AndroUser> Oh no... Reinstall? 😖
<ratrace> actually they're all mostly in libqxcb.so
<TJ-> ratrace: just what I was about to say
<TJ-> AndroUser: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt5gui5 libqt5gui5-gles"
<AndroUser> Xcb?
<AndroUser> !libqxcb.so
<daftykins> that's not a bot trigger
<AndroUser> Aw
<AndroUser> Some package could not be installed
<TJ-> AndroUser: hang on, then, stop / abort
<AndroUser> ?
<TJ-> AndroUser: Press Ctrl+C if it hasn't already gone ahead, then do  "pastebinit <( apt list libqt5gui5* )"
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658764
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658782
<AndroUser> That includes the star I forgot
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, so the "-gles" version is not installed. To be sure the last command was good redo "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt5gui5"
<TJ-> AndroUser: And then lets try starting the GUI: "sudo systemctl start sddm"
<AndroUser> Um
<AndroUser> I guess we forgot to stop something before
<AndroUser> Because it didn't change anything.
<TJ-> AndroUser: possibly
<AndroUser> Still resets login
<AndroUser> It did install the lib
<AndroUser> Reboot?
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, that's fine, but now we look at the log and see if it got further: "pastebinit <( sudo journalctl -n 1000 )"
<Hulio> i ca'nt install osx 10.11  at all
<Hulio> created with unibeast but can't install
<Hulio> very weird
<Hulio> if i use EFI it wont boot
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658876
<TJ-> Hulio: This is for Ubuntu/Linux support, not Mac OS X
<daftykins> Hulio: not very relevant in an #ubuntu channel
<Hulio> oops
<Hulio> sorry
<TJ-> :D
<AndroUser> He wasn't to far away
<Hulio> wrong channel,
<Hulio> brb
<Hulio> sorry
<AndroUser> I mean, they're both Linux
<AndroUser> Or Unix, at least
<AndroUser> 😜
<AndroUser> Just trying to piss off some people in here
<AndroUser> Not those who are trying to help solve my problem though!!
<TJ-> AndroUser: "apt list libkf5screen*"
<daftykins> AndroUser: lets stop going off topic.
<AndroUser> 2 entities
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12658979
<TJ-> AndroUser: Thanks.. now for the hard work. The same segfaults occurred. That suggests that *maybe* there's a library/libraries that all those reported libraries depend on that has the fault in it. I'm trying to cross-reference the common dependencies here, but each has between 20 and 50 so I might be a while
<AndroUser> Duck!
<TJ-> AndroUser: "apt list libqt5core*"
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12659138
<TJ-> AndroUser: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt5core5a"
<AndroUser> Reinstalled
<TJ-> AndroUser: "sudo systemctl restart sddm"
<AndroUser> No errors
<AndroUser> Login resets
<TJ-> AndroUser: OK, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libxcb1"
<TJ-> AndroUser: Then again "sudo systemctl restart sddm" ... if that fails "pastebinit <( sudo journalctl -n 500 )"
<TJ-> AndroUser: brb... coffee break :)
<AndroUser> Likewise. Food break
<AndroUser> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12659275
<jacob___> ubuntu crashed for the 4th time
<daftykins> from what?
<jacob___> i hate this shit, it freezes alot, and now i have a dead brick after a reset
<daftykins> ok please don't use that language here.
<jacob___> for no reason, sometimes, my GUI freezes for no reason
<daftykins> so it's no longer booting?
<daftykins> old system or new? laptop or desktop?
<jacob___> it boots but my windows manager only shows background and desktop icons
<jacob___> new 14.01 64 bit
<daftykins> that's not a real version
<jacob___> version what
<jacob___> kernel 3.8..30
<daftykins> "14.01"
<jacob___> trusty?
<daftykins> that'd be 14.04 which uses the 3.13 kernel
<jacob___> what is a version it says 14.01 LTS
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue" to confirm
<jacob___> i downloaded a month ago
<daftykins> and "uname -r" for the kernel
<jacob___> so its pretty recent
<Guest5371> What is the .2 version?
<jacob___> I cant open a bash shell
<daftykins> Guest5371: what?
<daftykins> jacob___: login at the TTY, ctrl+alt+F1
<jacob___> I cant open a bash shell,
<jacob___> that doesnt work
<daftykins> smells like AMD graphics
<Guest5371> What is the .2 version?
<jacob___> .2?
<mjayk> jacob___: + fn key if its a laptop maybe ?
<daftykins> Guest5371: .2 version of what? explain yourself
<Guest5371> 14.04.2
<daftykins> ok you're going to need to either boot recovery mode or boot a live session, jacob___
<jacob___> i know about ctrl+alt+f1
<jacob___> its not working
<Guest5371> daftykins in some places it says .1 and in others .2.
<daftykins> Guest5371: the second release of 14.04 trusty, with the utopic HWE stack (3.16 kernel)
<jacob___> i am in a livecd, thats how i can enter this freenode channel
<daftykins> yeah there's also 14.04.3 with the vivid HWE, 3.19 kernel
<jacob___> i can mount a disk and look in /etc/distribution release whataver that name is
<daftykins> jacob___: right but most people have many devices, so i couldn't assume that.
<daftykins> /etc/issue
<jacob___> its an acer, laptop
<daftykins> ok and old or new?
<Guest5371> daftykins ah ok that explains why I've seen utopic packages.
<jacob___> what is /etc/issue, never heard of that before
<jacob___> Its 3 year old laptop
<daftykins> it's a file that you can cat for your version
<jacob___> so not superold ok
<daftykins> SSD or mechanical disk?
<jacob___> SSD
<jacob___> my disk works fine, i can boot till unity
<jacob___> but no menu
<jacob___> only desktop background and icons
<jacob___> icons work
<daftykins> ok, so have you mounted your /home yet?
<jacob___> I am now on a live cd
<daftykins> yeah...
<jacob___> otherwise i would not be able to talk to you
<jacob___> i can mount the disk on /media/broken
<Guest5371> Does ubuntu accept https connections for security updates?
<daftykins> you keep repeating yourself, none of that prevents you from mounting your /home.
<jacob___> daftykins: you are not making sense
<AndroUser> Back
<daftykins> yes i am.
<jacob___> i can only mount THE WHOLE DISK not only home
<jacob___> you get that?
<daftykins> you can mount the physical disk from the live session
<TJ-> AndroUser: Are you able to copy-paste commands I type here into the problem PC? I have a rather complicated compound command for you
<daftykins> right but /home is sometimes on another partition too :)
<daftykins> jacob___: i don't think your getting worked up is going to help anything right now.
<jacob___> i can mount / not HOME, please use the correct names ok?
<daftykins> i am doing, you're just developing an attitude over minor quibbles.
<daftykins> you haven't even gotten the version from /etc/issue yet.
<WSergio> Great atitude, guy
<jacob___> mounting ROOT (not home ) on /media
<jacob___> moment....
<Guest5371> Let's not be quick to accuse now, guys.
<daftykins> Guest5371: keep out of this please.
<daftykins> most people create a separate partition for /home since it's safer that way :)
<jacob___> unbelievable the RESCUE CD doesnt know about bash
<jacob___> i cant beleieve this
<daftykins> live sessions work just fine with bash 0o
<jacob___> there is no bash shell on the install cd of ubuntu?
<bomber> TJ- sorry, I'm back
<daftykins> your media might be bad.
<jacob___> daftykins:  its a rescue cd
<jacob___> are you mental?
<jacob___> jesys
<TJ-> bomber: see this command, it's complicated, hope you can copy-paste it! http://paste.ubuntu.com/12659801/
<daftykins> jacob___: i fail to see what point you're trying to make.
<jacob___> dafty, can you revoke yourself from this discussion, you dont sound like and expert
<jacob___> TJ- I am trying
<daftykins> jacob___: quite frankly i see no reason to continue assisting an angry user who's directing their frustrations in the wrong direction, so either you calm down and start applying your efforts to the task at hand or i will give up
<Guest5371> OK daftykins, then let's get into something else. Does ubuntu accept https connections for security updates?
<daftykins> Guest5371: no, i didn't reply because i don't have an answer for you :)
<jacob___> bye daftykins
<mjayk> wow
#ubuntu 2015-10-04
<Guest5371> daftykins is there a package to install mirrors? I can try other servers.
<daftykins> you mean change mirrors? there's a GUI to pick one.
<TJ-> bomber: Or you can fetch it directly from my web-site as shell script: "wget https://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/lib-list.sh"
<Guest5371> daftykins I mean install them there is no mirror in the sources.conf only the main ubuntu urls.
<daftykins> Guest5371: those are a mirror, you're talking about a PPA i take it
<bomber> Got it
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bomber> A whole list of libs
<jacob___> can i install ubuntu without whiping the disk clean?
<Guest5371> daftykins if ubuntu.com is a miror I am talking about other mirrors.
<Guest5371> daftykins unless it is something like a round robin forwarding url such as irc.freenode.net.
<TJ-> bomber: That command has created a list of all the packages that contain libraries that libqxcb.so depends on. That allows us to reinstall all those packages at one go rather than figure each out manually
<daftykins> Guest5371: changing mirror would mean replacing e.g. archive.ubuntu.com with some other host, is that what you're talking about?
<TJ-> bomber: if you've run the script can you "pastebinit /tmp/lib-list.txt"
<daftykins> Guest5371: no, the mirror is picked based on location during install
<daftykins> jacob___: not easily, since you don't have a separate /home :)
<Guest5371> daftykins: close, I want to add urls these being called mirrors for this scope of support.
<jacob___> nagging about home again
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12659999
<bomber> Beautiful bin
<bomber> Number *
<daftykins> Guest5371: i believe you're confused about standard terms, so what is it you hope to achieve by adding something else?
<Guest5371> daftykins ssl access the url it is connecting to is not accepting on 443.
<mjayk> jacob___: it would be easier to wipe and use your backups to restore your home, especially if you are currently having problems
<TJ-> bomber: I'd like you to do a test-run of converting the line-feeds into spaces so the list becomes space-separated instead of line-separated. If that looks OK we'll then pass that to apt-get --reinstall, OK?
<Guest5371> Usually the main domain name is not called a mirror i.e. ubuntu.com.
<daftykins> Guest5371: i refer you to my earlier answer of saying i don't know about SSL access to the repos.
<DosTuMai> jacob___: Take a breather for a few, please. Before you do something you'll regret.
<bomber> Yep
<daftykins> Guest5371: well, it is one as it's the default repo
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | tr \\n \\  "  <-- those last 2 spaces are VITAL
<ubuntu-kylin> made
<Guest5371> Is there a "fastest-mirror" script plugin to add to apt?
<bomber> I don't think it spaces it proteolytic
<bomber> Properly
<ubuntu-kylin> maybe
<daftykins> Guest5371: is your host a CLI only server, or desktop edition? because as mentioned, there is a repo picker in the settings
<TJ-> bomber: we're wanting it to look something like this "lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 libc6 libc6-i386 libc6-x32  ..."
<bomber> Yeah, so the last command didn't work
<Guest5371> daftykins: I am building something desktop for now but it is going to be a hybrid.
<TJ-> bomber: weird; it works OK here. glad we tested though!
<daftykins> Guest5371: my question is whether it has a GUI right now or not
<Guest5371> Yes.
<ratrace> TJ-: if I understand what you're doing correctly, why isn't 'cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | xargs apt-get install' sufficient?
<TJ-> bomber: are you using the bash shell, or another one? if not, do "bash" then try it again
<bomber> Bash
<TJ-> ratrace to the rescue again!
<bomber> But directly from tty
<daftykins> Guest5371: Unity desktop? aka standard ubuntu?
<bomber> So I don't need to explicitly imply the usage of bash
<jacob___> i seriously dislike ubuntu, when i get this problem solved i am moving to another distro
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | xargs | sudo apt-get --reinstall install"
<Guest5371> daftykins yes.
<jacob___> its the 4th crash within 6 month
<ratrace> TJ-: without the second |
<daftykins> Guest5371: so then go into system settings, pick the software item at the bottom then you'll find the mirror chooser
<TJ-> ratrace: Arrg.... bomber stop
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | sudo xargs apt-get --reinstall install"
<TJ-> ratrace: I'm glad you're there :D
<ratrace> lol :)
 * TJ- needs to get to bed!
<bomber> 92 will be reinstalled
<bomber> Based on cat
<TJ-> bomber: that'll be better than reinstalling Ubuntu from scratch... if it works!
<bomber> I'm excited! 😄
<bomber> Shall bash the text file?
<bomber> Shall i*
<daftykins> jacob___: this is probably not its' fault you know...
<DosTuMai> jacob___: Have you tried a new download? It could be your disc is corrupt.
<Guest5371> daftykins: yes under other. very well.
<TJ-> bomber: just use the last command I gave you
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | sudo xargs apt-get --reinstall install"
<bomber> I did
<bomber> But it aborts
<bomber> Huh...
<bomber> Just noticed that now
<TJ-> bomber: OK, can you paste the error(s) ?
<bomber> No error
<TJ-> bomber: how does it 'abort' ?
<bomber> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Abort
<bomber> By itself
<TJ-> bomber: Hmmm... that might suggest apt itself was affected
<jacob___> My disk is not currupt
<TJ-> bomber: that, or it doesn't like so many packages in one command
<mjayk> jacob___: have you verified the iso you downloaded ?
<jacob___> this is typical crap that happens after  a reset, some config settings of my GUI are kaput
<TJ-> bomber: maybe we should do it one at a time, in case just one is failing
<bomber> Less than 50
<bomber> Sure I can do that.
<jacob___> crashed 4x in 6 month I am moving to a new distro when i recover my data
<ratrace> jacob___: crashed how?
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | while read PKG; do sudo apt-get --reinstall install ${LIB}; done"
<jacob___> gui freeze->hard reset-> broken system
<jacob___> the gui freeze happens a lot
<TJ-> bomber: Another typo!!  "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | while read PKG; do sudo apt-get --reinstall install ${PKG}; done"
<mjayk> jacob___: you just need to find out what you are doing wrong to cause it. Could be a bad driver or a bad iso just need to narrow it down.
 * TJ- beat ratrace to it that time :)
<bomber> It aborts
<jacob___> i think bad kernel
<ratrace> TJ-: ;)
<jacob___> i have acer compu , nothing exotic
<TJ-> bomber: Hmmm, that suggests an issue with apt, or else it doesn't like the libc entries
<ratrace> jacob___: and you think another LINUX distro is using another kernel?
<DosTuMai> Oh.
<bomber> It asks for my permission to install them
<jacob___> i dont mind compus crashing,.., technology can break, not a big deal, but i DO MIND, not being able to simply reinstall my GUI
<DosTuMai> jacob___: It's the Acer. You'll have the same issues with other distros.
<jacob___> nothing is straightforward in ubuntu
<Guest5371> daftykins it looks like something else is needed to use ssl.
<TJ-> bomber: OK, are you able to press 'Y' to give permission?
<ratrace> jacob___: the question is why do you need to reinstall? did the data on disk got corrupt?
<jacob___> ratrace: no my data is ok,
<ratrace> so why reinstall?
<TJ-> bomber: I'd rather not pass the '-y' option but we could do to say 'yes' unconditionally
<jacob___> i cant get my GUI working well, it boots, but lots of things are missing
<bomber> Nope. It immediately aborts, probably because the input is overwritten by the continuation if the code
<DosTuMai> jacob___: Does your fan spin?
<bomber> Do it
<jacob___> i am not an noob ok,
<jacob___> i just need a more "sane" distro
<mjayk> jacob___: alot of the things you are saying don't make sense, what graphics card do you hace ?
<TJ-> bomber: make sure this generates a list of commands, 1 per package:  "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | while read PKG; do echo sudo apt-get --reinstall install ${PKG}; done"
<jacob___> this distribution doesnt make sense,
<jacob___> i cant type lsmod, because rescue cd doesnt allow bash window
<bomber> Yes
<jacob___> ubuntu rescue cd doesnt have bash in GUI mode
<mjayk> jacob___: the ubuntu live cd does allow that
<ratrace> jacob___: what rescue cd is that?
<bomber> It does have
<jacob___> yeah? i can post a screenshot
<TJ-> bomber: I'm thinking we write those into a 'shell' script file and execute the script, what do you think?
<jacob___> no bash icon on the menu
<ratrace> uhm....
<bomber> Of course
<mjayk> jacob___: feel free
<bomber> I thought that was what you wanted to do
<ratrace> jacob___: no terminal?
<bomber> Can't u just
<bomber> Bash /tmp/lib-list.txt
<bomber> ?
<TJ-> bomber: "cat /tmp/lib-list.txt | while read PKG; do echo apt-get -y --reinstall install ${PKG}; done | tee /tmp/reinstall.sh
<brx_> what alternate filemanagers are you all using?
<bomber> They all got - y now
<bomber> Running the script
<brx_> the default one for me doesnt save the state (list/icon, sorted by)
<bomber> Umm.
<TJ-> bomber: yeah... OK, "sudo bash /tmp/reinstall.sh"
<bomber> Aha
<bomber> It's running
<jacob___> piece of crap, no bash, uploading screenshot to my google drive
<brx_> rox0rpac.
<bomber> Hey ready for some beer money
<bomber> Get *
<daftykins> jacob___: cut the attitude please, this is a family friendly channel
<DosTuMai> jacob___: Ctrl+Alt+T
<TJ-> jacob___: the Ubuntu Desktop Live ISO uses bash as its shell; Maybe you're having problems finding the Terminal emulator ?
<bomber> TJ- after the reinstall, what's next?
<daftykins> jacob___: so by 'bash' you really meant you couldn't find a terminal emulator this whole time.
<ratrace> I thought he said he wasn't a noob.... so much about calling the terminal "a bash"....
<bomber> Bash = terminal = shell = CLI = cmd = command line
<TJ-> bomber: To be sure, do a complete reboot please, then hope the GUI does something friendly. Else we want the log again!
<bomber> Yep
<TJ-> bash is a shell; there are many shells. A Terminal runs a shell. The Shell provides the CLI
<bomber> But this shell is nine
<faryshta> hi, anyone here have tried to play windows games using wine? i have a problem with conquerors expansion of AoE
<bomber> Mine *
<mjayk> faryshta: have you tried playonlinux ?
 * DosTuMai steals bomber's .sh .
<faryshta> mjayk: no, what is it?
<bomber> mjayk (like)
<mjayk> faryshta: its a front end to wine that provides scripts for installing different games (sort of configures wine for each game)
<crazyhead42> I have Vivid Ververt, but some of the programs I use don't have Vivid distributions. Before I go and change things now, is it okay for me to change the PPAs of those programs to their trusty versions?
<mjayk> faryshta: i just checked and it has an installer for conquerors AOE
<faryshta> mjayk: cool, do i install it using apt?
<daftykins> crazyhead42: it's at your risk since PPAs aren't supported to begin with
<mjayk> faryshta: yea apt-get install playonlinux should be fine
<bomber> And apps. I got it running safari for me, for my dev purposes
<TJ-> crazyhead42: unless the packages you want to install are pretty simple, their dependencies might break your system
<bomber> TJ- rebooting, moment of truth
<mjayk> faryshta: it will guide you through the install, install any extra packages and configure wine for the game
<crazyhead42> ... but that's where the software updater gets it's downloads from, isn't it?
<faryshta> mjayk: installed. i executed 'playonlinux age2_x1.exe'
<mjayk> faryshta: no, just run playonlunux
<mjayk> *playonlinux
<mjayk> faryshta: you should then get a gui which you can use to install aoe
<faryshta> mjayk: done, i see a window
<bomber> TJ- failure.
<TJ-> crazyhead42: usually it should be OK since older packages will be the same, or newer, in Vivid compared to Trusty. However, if a Trusty package declares a depends on a specific version of another package, and that package has a later version in Vivid, that will break things
<mjayk> faryshta: so at the top you see an install icon
<TJ-> bomber: OK. "pastebinit <( sudo journalctl -n 750 )"
<faryshta> mjayk: done, clicked it, loading repos i think. it says 76%
<crazyhead42> ... Darn. I'm not sure if I want these things to break... Thanks for the input. I'll definitely back up before making any changes to this.
<mjayk> faryshta: once that gets to 100% use the search box to search for Age of Empires
<mjayk> faryshta: select the one you want, click install and just follow the wizard
<DosTuMai> That reminds me: How do you pastebin your system specs?
<crazyhead42> One last question, should the URL be relatively the same, just with "trusty" instead of "vivid" in the URL, or am I going to need to trace where each file is supposed to be before I can change the URL?
<TJ-> crazyhead42: Yes
<daftykins> crazyhead42: is it specifically a PPA you're going to change and not one of the main package mirrors for ubuntu?
<faryshta> mjayk: on it, looks like wizard is starting
<mjayk> faryshta: sounds good hopefully that should work
<bomber> TJ- damn, man. That's a long log
<faryshta> mjayk: there are some games shown in pink, what does that mean?
<mjayk> faryshta: i see that too, I have no idea
<crazyhead42> ... I don't know? I just hit the button for other software while investigating an error and there are a bunch of links, including a few that I had to uncheck to make it stop telling me to check my internet connection
<faryshta> mjayk: no prob, thanks, i am installing aoeii and looks like its working.
<TJ-> bomber: 750 lines is all I want :)
<crazyhead42> I can send you one of said links, if you want
<TJ-> bomber: I want to catch the startup this time
<mjayk> faryshta: well goodluck if you find out what the pink boxes mean let me know :) bed time for me
<ratrace> TJ-: there's -b for (since last reboot)
<TJ-> ratrace: On 15.10 at least we're not keeping older logs at all. I'm not sure if it is different on 15.04, since I've skipped that release
<TJ-> ratrace: in 15.10 journald pipes to rsylogd and we keep the traditional logs as per 14.04
<ratrace> TJ-: iirc journalctl keeps "volatile" logs, so you have to configure it to commit them on disk... the "Storage" keyword in journald unit file
<TJ-> ratrace: besides, '-n' is the last n lines isn't it, so it should be what we want
<crazyhead42> So things are a little weirder than I first thought, but also a lot more simple. I still don't know the answer to your question though.
<TJ-> ratrace: yeah... but as I say I'm not sure if 15.04 does that since I've not looked at it :)
<ratrace> TJ-: not by default, Storage=auto, meaning it depends on the existence of /var/log/journal
<godbod>  Does anyone know the last stable version of Ubuntu ?
<daftykins> godbod: you think it went bad? 14.04 is fine.
<daftykins> (LTS)
<crazyhead42> https://41.media.tumblr.com/898dcc3e189266ed750b1f501f05e0ec/tumblr_nvo77vLFWs1trmpu5o1_540.png this is what I know.
<ratrace> godbod: each one is stable, unless you mean "long term support"
<godbod>  Thanks.
<bomber> I stopped it in the middle because it was taking more than 5 minutes... I'm running it again.
<bomber> I mean... It's just 750 lines, why is it taking is long?
<TJ-> bomber: That's weird, it should be near instance. ratrace any ideas?
<ratrace> maybe pastebinit crapped out.. try outputting in a file first
<bomber> The, right?
<bomber> Tee*
<ratrace> bomber: journalctl -n 750 > somefile.txt
<bomber> Duck
<bomber> My bad.
<bomber> Omg
<bomber> The rage is real
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12661884
<bomber> Omg... I reset, I haven't sudoed yet.
<bomber> So the Command was waiting for password.... O. G
<bomber> Omg..
 * TJ- throws a custard pie at bomber
<TJ-> bomber: not good - same segfaults after all those libraries were replaced
<bomber> 😞
<TJ-> bomber: I wonder if it is a bad config. Let's try moving it out the way temporarily. "mv ${HOME}/.config ${HOME}/.config.bak"  then "sudo systemctl restart sddm"
<Bashing-om> TJ-: bomber :: ~/.dmrc ?
<eelstrebor> is there a way to modify a openvpn config file that was created by networkmanager so that i can add persist-tun and persist-key?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: possibly that too, doing one at a time now see if we can figure out which (if any) fixes it. Although getting segfaults shouldn't come from a config file error
<bomber> TJ- login resets
<eelstrebor> or am i gonna have to run my openvpn client from the cli using a standard config file?
<bomber> Bashing-om,  it exists
<TJ-> bomber: "mv .dmrc .dmrc.bak" and try again
<bomber> TJ- login resets
<jlander> hi
<jlander> can you help me?
<ratrace> !ask | jlander
<ubottu> jlander: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> bomber: we could move everything in the user home out the way and I think it'll still fail. There's some fundamental corruption in the system somewhere.
<bomber> 😱
<TJ-> bomber: we've replaced almost every core library that the GUI relies on
<bomber> I'd like to mention again
<bomber> It works when connected to an external screen
<Bashing-om> jlander: Post your question and see if we can . A good possibility .
<TJ-> bomber: Really!? ONLY an external screen, or with 2 screens ?
<bomber> 1 external screen
<TJ-> bomber: "pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jlander> I have a problem reading a pendrive with TV
<bomber> No xorg.conf
<TJ-> bomber: is the sddm greeter displaying right now?
<jacob___> jesus, now my GUI of ubuntu install usb just frooze,..,
<bomber> And it's the laptop screen running with an external screen connected through vga that works
<bomber> Uh... Yes
<bomber> Then login screen? Yes
<TJ-> bomber: does this report the outputs?  "DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<jlander> I can read the pendrive correctly in linux
<daftykins> jacob___: again, either your flash drive is bad... or you have a RAM / HDD issue, in which case no other distro is going to help you.
<jlander> the file system is XFS
<bomber> Aha
<daftykins> jlander: a smart TV is not going to read XFS :)
<bomber> Like I said
<bomber> Daftykins and Bashing-om
<jacob___> daftykins: this is a CD-ROM
<daftykins> bomber: us what?
<jlander> No, daftykins
<jacob___> dude, you dont listen to well do you daftykins
<bomber> I got an invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1
<bomber> Can't open display
<ratrace> jacob___: sounds like you have a hardware issue there
<bomber> It's the freaking xauthority file again
<daftykins> jacob___: you never mentioned what form it was in, 'livecd' doesn't dictate optical media only to us :) now please drop the attitude.
<TJ-> bomber: ahhh! "sudo DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<jacob___> I am trying another distro install cd, see if my gui still freezes
<jacob___> yeah, hardware issue as in bad ubuntu drivers, kernel whatever
<bomber> SAME!
<bomber> It's definitely some config / ownership screw up
<TJ-> bomber: grrrr! i thought sddm ran as root; maybe it runs as sddm
<DosTuMai> jacob___: If you can't find the Terminal, try Ctrl+Alt+T
<bomber> TJ- wait, what?
<bomber> That made no sense to me
<jlander> I need some program like "scandisk" that works on xfs filesystem
<ratrace> jacob___: that is possible, yes. can you alt-f2 or is it ctrl-alt-f2 to another tty and tail dmesg?
<TJ-> bomber: I'm not sure how this needs to be done to work but we need to use the 'sddm' user: "sudo su sddm DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q"
<bomber> Invalid option q
<jacob___> DosTuMai: Ctrl+Alt+T doesnt work on the install cd, because....no bash terminal
<ratrace> jacob___: did you ever pastebin that screeshot?
<jacob___> i have no freakin idea why they didnt put it in the menu bar in ubuntu
<daftykins> as we've been over, BASH is a shell - not a terminal
<TJ-> bomber: "sudo su -c 'DISPLAY=:0.0 xrandr -q' sddm  "
<daftykins> and yes there is gnome-terminal on the live session :)
<jacob___> yeah, my cpu frooze he i will upload now
<ratrace> jacob___: just click the whirly icon at the top and type term
<bomber> Successful!
<TJ-> jacob___: if the PC is 'freezing' so much there's something very wrong with the PC right now
<TJ-> bomber: YAY! can you pastebin?
<jlander> How can I check files in xfs file system pendrive?
<ratrace> jlander: plug it into your computer
<jacob___> ratrace,, i am not a noob ok, i clicked that and typedin bash, or term, but NOTHING
<bomber> Pastebin what? It gave an empty response
<daftykins> jlander: why are you using xfs to begin with?
<ratrace> jacob___: which version of Ubuntu and which installation media is that?
<TJ-> bomber: really? no outputs reported but there's a greeter up on the LCD?
<jlander> My tv records programs in this filesystem
<bomber> Uh
<bomber> Yeah
<bomber> It didn't refresh
<bomber> It just executed
<daftykins> !memtest | jacob___
<jacob___> hey!! i have xterm on my install, lol
<daftykins> yeah and gnome-terminal most likely
<jacob___> thnak god!
<jlander> my tv uses xfs filsystem to format HD drives to record
<TJ-> bomber: 'xrandr' is the interface to the X11 display; '-q' queries the available outputs and modes
<jlander> do you understand me?
<bomber> So noon available
<jacob___> ok, i am in bash)))) let me mount that stupid disk
<bomber> Non*
<TJ-> bomber: Can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<ratrace> jlander: did you plug the USB stick into your computer running Ubuntu?
<jlander> yes, I did
<ratrace> did it open a file manager?
<jlander> yes
<ratrace> jlander: so what's the problem?
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12662856
<jlander> The problem is... when I try to read the pendrive on tv, tv resets
<ratrace> jlander: does that tv run ubuntu?
<jlander> yes
<daftykins> wat.
<ratrace> jlander: xfs is a well supported filesystem under Ubuntu so that alone is probably not the cause of any crash
<jlander> Can I "scandisk" the pendrive?
<ratrace> actually, most likely not the cause...
<daftykins> if you have xfsprogs installed, fsck.xfs might exist?
<TJ-> bomber: "mv ${HOME}/.kde ${HOME}/kde.bak" ... then try log-in again
<jacob___> i am stressed, i am taking a break
<jlander> tell me fsck command
<daftykins> i just did
<bomber> Uh
<jlander> ok
<bomber> It's a folder
<TJ-> bomber: Yes
<bomber> Huh
<bomber> Kk, just a sec
<bomber> No systemctl restart?
<jlander> i can try xfs_repair
<jlander> can you help me with console?
<bomber> Login restarts
<TJ-> bomber: so, we've moved everything out the way that could affect it configuration-wise. I'm thinking it'll save time and frustration to go with a fresh install now
<bomber> I'll look up the procedures to back up my system...
<daftykins> and if TJ- can't do it, you really are knackered :)
<TJ-> bomber: I cannot think of anything that would explain the external monitor allowing it to work, if there isn't an xorg.conf
<bomber> I mean
<bomber> This is kubuntu
<bomber> It works differently, doesn't it?
<ratrace> the plot unthickens....
<TJ-> bomber: not really; different programs but the underlying Xorg is the same across all DM/DEs
<TJ-> bomber: I use kubuntu; I'm comparing my configs to yours as we go along and cannot see anything to explain your issue
<daftykins> hmm there wouldn't be anything overriding in /xorg.conf.d/ would there? i wouldn't think so.
<TJ-> bomber: "sudo cat /var/lib/sddm/state.conf" please
<TJ-> daftykins: according to the log, no, it's all auto-configured
<daftykins> ok
<bomber> Name of last user - .  User=nlev
<bomber> Name of last session -  session= plasma.desktop
<TJ-> bomber: "pastebinit <( sudo find /var/lib/sddm -ls )" please
<bomber> K
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12663611
<bomber> Our Lord and savior Ubuntu has joined.
<bomber> 😊
<TJ-> bomber, that pastebin wasn't the command I was expecting :)
<bomber> Huh
<bomber> Oj
<bomber> Sorry
<faryshta> mjayk: hi, still here'
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12663740
<faryshta> ?
<bomber> The cache
<godbod>  /list
<TJ-> bomber: the only 2 differences that stand out are, on mine (15.10 here remember) state.conf is owned by root:root, and I have no .kde/ directory
<bomber> Then let's do it
<bomber> Let's start with root
<TJ-> bomber: That isn't going to cause segfaults
<bomber> Oh
<marc__> quit
<TJ-> bomber: oOOO! show me "pastebinit <( ls -latr ${HOME}/.local/share )"
<faryshta> anyone here know how to use playonlinux to install a game from an iso file?
<bazhang> #winehq for that faryshta
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12664208
<TJ-> bomber did this problem start on Sept 29th?
<faryshta> bazhang: already asked there, no answers in 3 hours
<faryshta> bazhang: *
<bazhang> faryshta, thats the channel for support, patience
<TJ-> bomber: "pastebinit <( ls -latr ${HOME}/.local/share/kscreen/ )"
<elijah__> gio;'
<faryshta> bazhang: plus you can't install this game using just wine, you need playonlinux
<elijah__> hello
<bazhang> faryshta, wait for the winehq people
<elijah__> anybody know how to get a good recording system on raspberry pi
<bomber> JT- no, it begun a long time ago
<daftykins> elijah__: #ubuntu-arm might be more relevant for you
<bazhang> what os on there elijah__
<TJ-> bomber: "pastebinit <( ls -latr ${HOME}/.local/share/kscreen/ )"
<elijah__> ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm elijah__
<bomber> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/12664525
<TJ-> bomber: "rm ${HOME}/.local/share/kscreen/*" then try log-in again
<bomber> TJ- What's your PayPal account?
<TJ-> bomber: huh?
<bomber> TJ- What's your PayPal account?
<bomber> Cause I owe you some beer
<TJ-> bomber: is that your way of saying we fixed it?
<bomber> Yes
<TJ-> bomber: YAY! OK, we need to put all those .bak 's back to not.baks :D
<TJ-> bomber: log-out the GUI, do it from the TTY
<bomber> Yes please
<TJ-> Then we log-in test again
<bomber> I'm there
<bomber> Oh
<bomber> One sec
<TJ-> bomber: "mv ${HOME}/.config.bak ${HOME}/.config"
<bomber> Logged out
<bomber> I had a ton of crashing errors on the way it
<bomber> Out
<Guest73062> The Browser app with the blue globe icon crashes the system.
<TJ-> bomber: "mv ${HOME}/.dmrc.bak ${HOME}/.dmrc"
<bomber> Ummm
<TJ-> bomber: we'll check those once all the app settings are back
<bomber> There is no. Config. Bak
<TJ-> bomber: no caps; all lower case. We backed those up earlier
<arooni>  about once a day my ubuntu 14.04 locks up when i open too many chrome tabs and load jumps to 15 or 20... (i have a dual core 2.5 ghz intel i5)... is there anyway to learn what specifically is contributing to high load?
<bomber> I moved the dmrc
<bomber> But the config has remained the same
<TJ-> bomber: and lastly "mv ${HOME}/.kde.bak ${HOME}/.kde" ... if the session we just did created those directories we may need to 'rm' the newly created directories. Maybe you missed my 'mv .config .config.bak' - never mind, as long as we put back whatever you moved.
<daftykins> arooni: can you share a pastebin of "free -m" ?
<TJ-> bomber: "find ${HOME} -maxdepth 1 -name '*.bak' " might help
<bomber> Uh..
<Guest73062> uname -a
<arooni> daftykins, its running ok right now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665184/
<bomber> I just moved the backups into the newly created folders
<clrae> how to use dd to create a bootable usb , i ve downloaded ubuntu iso
<bomber> But login seems to work now
<daftykins> arooni: ah as i suspected, you don't have any swap... so when you fill your physical RAM, the system will lock.
<arooni> daftykins, !!!  wow i thought i had swap
<daftykins> arooni: can you share a "sudo parted -l" perhaps?
<Jazzy_J> clrae, try unetbootin
<Guest73062> daftykins: what do you think about freeing drone
<TJ-> bomber: as long as you moved the *contents* of the backup directories into the new diretories, rather than making the backup directories sub-dirs of the newly created directories.
<clrae> Jazzy_J : i thought it has a bug
<bomber> Yes, I did the first correct one
<arooni> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12665337/
<bomber> I'm going to restart now
<arooni> daftykins, partition 3 or 5 is supposed to be swap
<jlander> hi
<Guest73062> none are more hoplessly enslaved than those who do not know they are slaves
<TJ-> bomber: *fingers crossed
<Jazzy_J> clrae, it may, but I use it frequently.
<bomber> So what is potentially the main fix we did? Mode the config?
<arooni> daftykins, does one of those look like swap?
<jlander> I tried to copy the files to another hard drive, and now it does not work the disc
<bomber> Of sddm
<clrae> Jazzy_J: i tested it it only work with windows am in linux now is there any alternative
<bomber> (like I said before, PayPal or something, please)
<bomber> (cause it works)
<bomber> Hmm, that reset my chrome settings. No sweat
<TJ-> bomber: the kscreen settings files were wrong in some way, and too many of them retained too
<TJ-> bomber: we deleted them all and let it reconfigure afresh
<Jazzy_J> ubuntu, apt-get install unetbootin
<bomber> K screen, gotcha
<Jazzy_J> I use it with a variety of linux distros.
<Jazzy_J> It's usually in the default repositories.
<TJ-> bomber: hopefully there aren't any side-effects, but keep a close eye on the log files.
<TJ-> bomber: ${HOME}/.xsession-errors for the user session itself
<bomber> K. Chrome has some weirdness
<bomber> But nothing I can't deal with
<daftykins> arooni left :(
<RNeville> Hello; I get this message sometime using ebay, and tonight try to send a pgp revocation key to hps.pool.sks-keyservers.net: This Connection is Untrusted
<bomber> K. Thank you so much for your time and effort TJ!!!!!
<TJ-> bomber: you're welcome; glad we figured it out
<Guest73062> Do we have a good one?
<daftykins> Guest73062: a good what?
<Guest73062> Some mirror was giving out broadcom drivers other than bcmwl (6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2) .
<yottameter> Anyone here?
<daftykins> well sure, there are multiple broadcom drivers
<daftykins> yottameter: yes, ask a question if you have one
<Guest73062> daftykins: a good one
<Guest73062> daftykins: they keep telling me have 'a good one'
<yottameter> I'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows 8 on separate hard drives. I was wondering if I should disconnect the hard drive with windows before installing ubuntu so that I don't mess up the bootloader.
<daftykins> Guest73062: what is your broadcom device? have you read the broadcom page?
<daftykins> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wileee> yottameter, There is a manual install option with grub placement, either will work.
<yottameter> Ok thanks
<daftykins> yottameter: be sure you install both in EFI mode if 8 is installed as EFI
<wileee> yottameter, Ask any questions if needed, manual option is called something else, in a multiple choice gui.
<yottameter> Is that an option during the installation of ubuntu?
<daftykins> !efi | yottameter
<ubottu> yottameter: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<daftykins> read there, it must be booted in the correct mode.
<wileee> heh and that to
<Guest73062> try not to kill anybody
<yottameter> Ah ok
<Guest73062> so infinity kicked the bucket?
<bazhang> !ot | Guest73062
<ubottu> Guest73062: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jacob___> back
<bazhang> take the chit chat elsewhere Guest73062
<jacob___> hello
<jacob___> ok,.., the unity-is-broken problem
<Guest73062> bazhang: is that really off topic , ubuntu is more beer community related and not used for killing? Is that what this is? Trade bears not lives.
<jacob___> hello?
<daftykins> Guest73062: cut the stupidity please.
<jacob___> what is this offtopic rant?
<daftykins> jacob___: i take it it's not worth me speaking to you?
<daftykins> despite knowing what to do
<jacob___> i got the crap mounted finally,
<jacob___> i am still in rescue cd linux
<Guest73062> jacob___: Just some thoughts about where this is going if I finish the construct I have in mind.
<jacob___> i will bind /dev and /proc
<jacob___> and chroot
<daftykins> no point
<RNeville> I'm having problems using https- sometime I get this message: "This Connection is Untrusted"
<daftykins> jacob___: just check your /mountpoint/home/username/ is all id 1000:1000 for ownership
<jacob___> daftykins: everything is root
<jacob___> no ownership nonsense
<daftykins> be better to see that first hand
<RNeville> Trying to revoke a pgp key and getting this "Connection is Untrusted" when I try to post my revocation key to key server: hkps.pool.sks-keyservers.net
<RNeville> Using Ubuntu 14.04
<RNeville> and Firefox 41.0
<TJ-> RNeville: what is the entire command you're using?
<TJ-> RNeville: or, do you mean you're using the browser?
<RNeville> I'm web page : https://sks-keyservers.net/i/ to unload my pgp revocation key, when I get "Connection is Untrusted"
<TJ-> RNeville: you need to look at the X509 certificate being presented and decide if you want to trust it
<RNeville> I'm using web page : https://sks-keyservers.net/i/ to unload my pgp revocation key, when I get "Connection is Untrusted"
<TJ-> RNeville: the certificate is self-signed by the site, rather than using a certificate authority
<RNeville> Okay, I basicly understand this, but I was just surprised that it was self signed
<daftykins> something to take up with the site owners
<RNeville> Just surprised that a site operating a pgp key server would be self signed
<TJ-> RNeville: the CN looks to be one of the mirrors; so it is difficult to deduce whether to trust it, I'd err on the side of caution and not trust it, find a different keyserver
<RNeville> I understand that it really doesn't matter is someone intercepts my pgp revocation key anyway, since I do what to revoke it
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<TJ-> RNeville: OK... you could use the Ubuntu keyserver
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> XD
<RNeville> thx TJ
<TJ-> RNeville: "keyserver.ubuntu.com" in case you don't know it
<RNeville> Found this going a Google search , but it isn't https , but primary doman looks correct, though ?http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<Guest30883> bah
<Guest30883> was trying to get started with this irssi
<RNeville> Found this using a Google search , but it isn't https , but primary domain looks correct, though ?http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/
<Guest30883> anyone got a link for a real good cheatsheet irssi?
<TJ-> RNeville: something like this I think:  "gpg --gen-revoke ABCD1234 | gpg --import - && gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com ABCD1234"
<arooni> hey folks... ubuntu 14.04 here trying to get my swap partition set up correctly... free -m verifies i have 0mb for swap.  ... and i'm sure i set aside a partition for swap.  in /etc/fstab (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12667739/) i notice it says "# swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation"  and on sudo fdisk -l i see "/dev/sda6       957032448   976771071     9869312   82  Linux swap / Solaris"  ... so can i simply uncomment the line
<arooni>  in my fstab and comment the libcrypt line ?
<RNeville> thx , again, TJ
<TJ-> RNeville: gpg uses the hkps protocol by default I think, or you could force it with "--keyserver hkps://keyserver.ubuntu.com"
<arooni> hey folks... ubuntu 14.04 here trying to get my swap partition set up correctly... free -m verifies i have 0mb for swap.  ... and i'm sure i set aside a partition for swap.  in /etc/fstab (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12667739/) i notice it says "# swap was on /dev/sda6 during installation"  and on sudo fdisk -l i see "/dev/sda6       957032448   976771071     9869312   82  Linux swap / Solaris"  ... so can i simply uncomment the line
<arooni>  in my fstab and comment the libcrypt line ?
<arooni> sorry didnt mean to repeat that! :(
<Bashing-om> Guest30883: I know of no cheatsheet, but there is the irssi support channel ' /join #irssi '.
<TJ-> arooni: there should be a line in "/etc/crypttab" related to swap too
<RNeville> TJ  Okay
<arooni> TJ-, last line says : /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 ... so i should leave that?
<TJ-> RNeville: *but* make sure (with a key query first) that Ubuntu supports hkps - a few years ago I recall there were issues with that... or maybe it was just MITs key-servers; I forget now!
<TJ-> arooni: Yes, that is trying to mount the encrypted device... so we need to look at crypttab to see if the device is being used correctly
<arooni> TJ-, i think thats a leftover for when i had a previous installation of ubuntu 14.10 on this laptop (i put a ssd in and havent wiped the other drive yet)
<arooni> i had /home partition encryption
<arooni> TJ-, heres output of sudo fdisk -l
<arooni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12668126/
<TJ-> arooni: that is entirely separate from encrypted swap though; show me "/etc/crypttab"
<arooni> TJ-, cryptswap1 UUID=c1aea0ba-3370-465c-a431-d903816e8732 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256
<TJ-> arooni: and now "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )"
<arooni> TJ-, interestingly enough that command seems to take forever... and i have a ssd. i dont know if thats a bad sign
<TJ-> arooni: it can take a few seconds, shouldn't take much more though.
<arooni> TJ-, also ; when i run sudo gparted about 5-10 minutes ago; it still shows "Scanning all devices" .. maybe because its running into the encrypted stuff on sdb (where i had previously installed ubuntu 14.10)
<TJ-> arooni: I doubt that; did you copy file-system from 1 disk to another?
<arooni> TJ-, no, fresh install
<TJ-> arooni: OK, then I suggest you check /var/log/kern.log for signs of problems with one of the storage devices
<TJ-> arooni: if it is hanging the system for a while that suggests I/O error timeouts/retries
<arooni> TJ-, i dont see anything about storage stuff;  mjust that cpu tspeed got throttled due to heat
<arooni> TJ-, should i reboot to recovery mode and run fsck?
<TJ-> arooni: No, if there were problems you'd see them reported in kern.log
<TJ-> arooni: it could be accessing the MMC device is slowing things down
<TJ-> arooni: did that last command return to you or is it still AWOL?
<arooni> awol
<TJ-> arooni: Ctrl+C to kill it
<arooni> i took out the memory card and it complete  s immediately
<TJ-> arooni: Hmmm, that tells you something then
<arooni> TJ-, wouldnt have thought of that
<arooni> TJ-, heres the output you wanted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12668600/
<TJ-> arooni: MMC access is often very slow on PCs
<arooni> TJ-, so id like to let sda6 be swap... but i dont wanna mess anything up. can i just uncomment the line that s currently commented in /etc/fstab and allow it to be swap?
<arooni> TJ-, cuz right now i have no swap and my machine hangs when i hit the wall of 8gb of ram
<arooni> TJ-, apparently gparted indicates that sda6 file system is unknown... so i think i can just wipe it and reformat as swap??
<TJ-> arooni: the reason there's currently no swap is this: fstab wants to mount a device-mapper device /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. That should be created by cryptdisks_start via the entry in /etc/crypttab, using the underlying device with UUID=c1aea0ba-3370-465c-a431-d903816e8732, but as blkid just showed, there is no such device, so /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is never created
<arooni> TJ-, i reformatted sda6 as linux-swap
<arooni> TJ-, now sda6 is showing as swap
<arooni> via sudo blkid
<arooni> so now i assume its safe to let /etc/fstab know about it and reboot
<TJ-> arooni: so, we just need to alter /etc/crypttab to tell it to use a device path not a UUID. Which partition do you want to use for swap?
<arooni> see i dont get why i need to use /etc/crypttab or anything... i dont have any encryption i know of
<arooni> at least on this install of ubuntu
<RNeville> Hello everyone; I'm a newbie with Linux, running Ubuntu 14.04 and the file manager isn't showing all my Hardrives, but bios do
<TJ-> arooni: what you should do is edit /etc/crypttab, remove the "UUID=xxxxxxx" and replace it with "/dev/sda6"
<TJ-> arooni: Ubuntu encrypts swap so that the memory pages swapped into it cannot be easily read by an attacker
<arooni> a ha... since when did ubuntu do that?
<arooni> TJ-, so /etc/crypttab should then look like this : "cryptswap1 /dev/sda6 /dev/urandom swap,cipher=aes-cbc-essiv:sha256"
<wafflejock> RNeville: in a terminal you can type lsblk, or sudo fdisk -l, and should see some info about your disks
<TJ-> arooni: the idea began in 2007 ... see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/server-karmic-encrypted-swap-as-an-option
<TJ-> arooni: yes, that is perfect
<RNeville> wafflejock, thx
<arooni> TJ-, i had no idea; i never really looked at /etc/fstab much
<arooni> TJ-, so now it should be safe to restart and i shouldnt need to run fsck or e2fsck ?
<wafflejock> RNeville: np can use gparted if you want a visual type thing like disk manager in Windows for formatting drives or whatever, but should be able to see the block devices with lsblk, and some partition info with fdisk -l
<TJ-> arooni: next time the PC boots it'll make /dev/sda6 an encrypted block device using a key from /dev/urandom, createa device-mapper node /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 ... and fstab will cause the swap to be created on /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<TJ-> arooni: correct
<wafflejock> RNeville: if you see some drive with one of those tools and just want to mount it can use the mount command but usually the GUI file explorer will let you click the drive on the left to automatically mount it if everything is working okay
<arooni> TJ-, well thanks for teaching me how the sausage is made... with linux theres no limit to the stuff you learn about how your system works
<TJ-> arooni: So true :)
<arooni> TJ-, and thanks for walking me through that process; i was a bit concerned when i saw those errors etc...
<TJ-> arooni: I've seen a few users recently dealing with it
<arooni> TJ-, ok gonna boot back and hopefully no more system hangs when the ram starts thrashing... it will make my life much easier
<TJ-> arooni: which Ubuntu release is it? I think there's a bug in the installer
<arooni> TJ-, ubuntu 14.04 lts
<TJ-> arooni: it should never use a UUID in crypttab since the block device has no header/metadata to store it
<arooni> didnt know that
<TJ-> arooni: Right, I thought so. I'll report it and get it fixed
<arooni> TJ-, yeah so this pain was due to an installer bug... i remember setting aside 8gb of swap
<arooni> and being surprised when i didnt have any later
<arooni> just found out today i didnt have the swap i thought i had, and i had this install for a few weeks now haha
<arooni> ok brb;  thanks again TJ-
<TJ-> arooni: with plenty of RAM it often isn't really needed, although it helps to prevent the system hitting the OOM
<faryshta> anyone here know how to use playonlinux to install a game from an iso file?
<arooni> TJ-, now i'm back with 9G of swap!  thanks for your help
<arooni> system should run a lot smoother now at high resource usage
<TJ-> arooni: bug 953875
<ubottu> bug 953875 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Encrypted swap no longer mounted at bootup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/953875
<TJ-> arooni: That Description shows they have introduced an 'offset=1024' so the UUID *can* be stored in sda6 and therefore used in crypttab
<TJ-> arooni: so they avoid using the first 1K so the swap metadata including the UUID are retained
<arooni> gotcha;  well i hope the fix the installer so other folks dont run into the same problem as me
<Guest26284> Hibernate doesnt seem to work.
<wolftune> I thought `source ~/.bashrc` in .profile would get my path available to GUI programs I don't start from CLI… but it seems to only work if I put path stuff directly in .profile … what the heck?
<daftykins> arooni: ah glad you came back and sorted it :)
<arooni> daftykins, thanks to you for pointing out the issue with swap
<daftykins> np :)
<TJ-> wolftune: if you're source-ing then it should use it
<wolftune> TJ-: well, it doesn't. The GUI program (Atom) will see things if I put path directly in .profile but *not* see them if I move path to .bashrc and have a source statement in .profile (unless I run Atom from CLI)
<wolftune> I can't figure out how to troubleshoot this
<wolftune> testing further, logging out now :P
<TJ-> wolftune: do you log-out/log-in from the GUI to check that?
<TJ-> wolftune: .profile is only read at log-in for the session.
<wolftune> TJ-: yes, I did log in and log out, trying again…
<faryshta> anyone here know how to use playonlinux to install a game from an iso file?
<daftykins> what game?
<oats_> I installed Ubuntu a while ago but my power's been down to below 2 hours for a 100% charge
<oats_> (It should be 4-5)
<oats_> I have tlp installed but am not sure how to use it to save my power
<oats_> How might I fix my problem?
<phelix> I had windows installed first. And then ran the ubuntu install so it installed alongside windows. Now my ubuntu partition is out of space. What is the best way to increase the ubutnu partition without having to reinstall ubuntu or messing up windows?
<[n0mad]> phelix, do you have space in windows?
<phelix> yes
<Bashing-om> phelix: "out of space"; where ? maybe an easy fix . What returns from terminal command ' df -h ' ?
<phelix> http://pastebin.com/iufakABk
<Bashing-om> phelix: Try ' sudo apt-get autoremove ' to remove old kernels, at 100% capacity there may be no operating head room and other means will be employed .
<phelix> is the partition setup to auto grow? So as it needs more space will it just take it from the windows partition and vice versa?
<[n0mad]> no
<phelix> or does it by default just create a 25gig partition when it installs?
<[n0mad]> during the setup it should have allowed you to resize
<phelix> this is a super fresh install of ubuntu.. not sure there would be any old kernels
<phelix> just installed it 3 days ago
<phelix> Yea, I think that i just went with the defaults... Is there any way to fix this or do i have to completely reinstall ubuntu again? That would really suck if I have to go that route
<[n0mad]> well, what Bashing-om was calling out is that you probably want to create some space on that partition. 4 meg free is basically nothing
<[n0mad]> i'd kinda wonder too how you filled up 24GB in 3 days
<Bashing-om> 25 gigs is plenty big for a standard nstall . And yeah as on;y 3 days old .. old kernels should not be an issue . ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' to see what is taking up the disk space .
<phelix> Its from installing Android SDK and Java applications
<phelix> its all in /opt from the Android SDK installs.
<raleigh_> hi, anyone use guake?
<raleigh_> i'm trying to use alt+num to go to a specific tab
<raleigh_> like in https://github.com/Guake/guake/issues/420 but i can't figure out how to set it up
<[n0mad]> well, he's a pretty smart guy, i'd run through it with him. as far as resizing the windows partition, i read and followed what i read here to a tee and it worked fine for me. it will allow you to create an extra partition. there may be other things you'd want to do depending on your usage. http://askubuntu.com/questions/550999/how-to-resize-ubuntu-windows-partitions
<Bashing-om> phelix: Well. A couple of options. instead of growing the / partition, can you scare up room to make another partition and make it as /opt and symlink to the new /opt ?
<phelix> hmm, yes maybe that would be the best route to go
<jereme> hi?
<m_wynn> hi
<jereme> so uh
<jereme> what's up in here
<Bashing-om> phelix: With a separate /opt you can watch it and not have the danger of killing the OS with a full partition .
<faryshta> anyone here know how to use playonlinux to install a game from an iso file?
<smacktalk> how do I see what dev my usb drive is?
<Bashing-om> smacktalk: 'sudo fdosk -lu ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo fdisk -lu **
<jacob___> hi
<jacob___> I changed root into a bricked install, it seems my network is not working from that chroot,... how do i re-initialize the network
<smacktalk> how do I mount the usb drive?
<jacob___> smacktalk:  type "lsblk" and then look for the usb drive device
<smacktalk> ok unetbootin thinks the usb drive is sdc2 but it's giving me an error stating that i first need to mount the drive
<Bashing-om> jacob___: Depends, did you set up the CHange root with binds ? Maybe something like ' sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run '  ?
<jacob___> yes of course with binds
<jacob___> this is the same behavior when i boot from the disk in question
<jacob___> so it is broken the same way
<smacktalk> how do I mount the usb drive?
<jacob___> smacktalk: it is automaticly mounted in ubuntu
<jacob___> just stick it in
<faryshta> hi, how can i use playonlinux to install a game? i have fllowed the instructions for installing age of empires and the wizard runs nice, but the game doesn't start
<jacob___> Bashing-om: i used --bind for /proc  /dev and /sys
<jacob___> how do i re-install the network ?
<bb_hades> hi
<ffl4-v> is this the channel for ubuntu?
<jacob___> when i do "ip rou" i only see one line but no default"
<Bashing-om> jacob___: Right on, and to enable networking I use the bind to /run . works for me .
<ffl4-v> is there a channel for elementary-os?
<Bashing-om> !eos | ffl4-v
<Bashing-om> !elementary | ffl4-v
<ubottu> ffl4-v: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> what doing
<Thorax> Where can i find an installer than allows me to install Ubuntu without Unity, so i can choose my own DE?
<wileee> !mini | Thorax
<ubottu> Thorax: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jacob___> Bashing-om,  sorry. my computer frooze again, ubuntu is hating this machine,
<jacob___> ok my network doesnt do dns looup
<jacob___> lookup
<Thorax> thank you wileee
<wileee> no problem
<jacob___> I can ping explicit ip addresses but not  www.xxx stuff
<A1234A> jacob___ did you setup DNS server addressess?
<Bashing-om> jacob___: DNS issue in the CHange Root ? "echo "nameserver 127.0.1.1" > /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf" might work in yoyr case .
<jacob___> Bashing-om: i forgot to mount --bind /run
<jacob___> before chroot, my bad, sorry
<jacob___> it works now
<jacob___> ok..
<daftykins> jacob___: it's time you did a memtest, something more serious is up with that thing.
<jacob___> memtest
<jacob___> no
<Bashing-om> jacob___: :)
<jacob___> how do i do that?
<daftykins> pick it from the boot menu of your DVD
<daftykins> 'Test memory'
<jacob___> memtest is only hardware testing my memory?
<daftykins> yes
<jacob___> ooh,
<jacob___> sudo apt-get install memtest doesnt work
<Bashing-om> jacob___: Boot to the grub boot menu and that test is an option in the advanced screen .
<smacktalk> dang, it keeps coming up with this "you must first mount the usb drive /dev/sdc1 to a mountpoint."
<jacob___> ok... maybe later i will do memtest , not now
<jacob___> now i am finally ready to reinstall unity
<jacob___> or reset it, whatever
<jacob___> is this the correct procedure to reinstall unity ?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/95458/how-do-i-reinstall-unity
<daftykins> if your RAM is faulty there's no point doing anything
<jacob___> if if if, if i had a million bucks
<daftykins> but this is a simple way to know for sure.
<jacob___> i am not going to reboot now, ok?
<jacob___> later
<oats_> Can anyone help w/ battery problems
<daftykins> you have an extremely obnoxious attitude, and for your information you are actually a noob - the last few hours you've failed at simple core concepts, i am glad i will never meet you in reality.
<jacob___> No you have, i will do ramtest, but at the end of the repair
<jacob___> get it?
<jacob___> dont make up shit about me daftykins you are not that smart
<smacktalk> you guys are funny!
<jacob___> reinstalled desktop)))
<jacob___> ok,.., i will reboot , hope this freaken works)))
<oats_> Anyone familiar with power management w/ ubuntu?
<daftykins> oats_: ask the actual question
<oats_> daftykins: I did several times a while ago but am waiting for someone who's able s.t. I don't add details that appear out of context
<daftykins> oats_: oh, play with powertop as well then.
<oats_> daftykins: What's that over TLP?
<daftykins> well i'm not familiar with that one, so just check it out
<Someone_> hello
<oats_> daftykins: Alright thank you
<Someone_> I need a little help . . .
<daftykins> ask
<Someone_> How?
<daftykins> with words in order to construct a sentence
<Someone_> Alright. I got a computer from a thrift shop running Ubuntu, under OEM. There was a "Prepare to ship to end user" thing, which was what I was told to do. I clicked it and started to configure Ubuntu. However, the configuration thing crashed in the middle of configuring, so I had to shut down the computer. After restarting it, I was in the Ubuntu Grub menu. I tried going into the Ubuntu thing, but I ended up with a kernel panic.
<Someone_> kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0
<faryshta> hi, how can i use playonlinux to install a game? i have fllowed the instructions for installing age of empires and the wizard runs nice, but the game doesn't start
<daftykins> ok, either your disk is bad or the installation was corrupt somehow
<Someone_> So how do I fix it?
<daftykins> Someone_: is this the only computer you have access to?
<Someone_> No; I'm using a different computer right now.
<daftykins> well step 1, get ubuntu 14.04 on a flash drive / DVD to boot
<Someone_> I did that already.
<daftykins> faryshta: go ask them in their channel
<Someone_> I'm using 12.05, though.
<daftykins> Someone_: 12.04 i hope ;)
<daftykins> Someone_: so did you boot that from DVD/flash?
<Someone_> sorry *12.04
<Someone_> anyway yeah I did
<Someone_> without installing ubuntu
<daftykins> and is it also online?
<Someone_> What do you mean?
<daftykins> connected to the internet
<Someone_> Not as of yet.
<daftykins> what options do you have to do that, wired or?
<Someone_> I can connect easily just as I can from Windows.
<Someone_> Non-wired.
<daftykins> windows on what, this same thrift shop PC?
<faryshta> daftykins: done, channel is dead all day.
<daftykins> what i'm getting at, is what do you need to do to get it online?
<Someone_> I'm running Windows on a different computer.
<daftykins> faryshta: unlucky then
<Someone_> The other computer that I got from the thrift shop is the thing not orking.
<faryshta> hi, how can i use playonlinux to install a game? i have fllowed the instructions for installing age of empires and the wizard runs nice, but the game doesn't start
<daftykins> yeah i know, and i'm asking you how you can get it online? :)
<Someone_> Do I need to get it online?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> to check things that i'm after finding out
<Someone_> alright I connected it to the iternet
<Someone_> *Internet
<daftykins> open a terminal on it, with ctrl+alt+t
<Someone_> Opened.
<daftykins> run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools"
<daftykins> then "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<Someone_> Failed to fetch and unable to locate package?
<Someone_> nvm internet was off for some reason
<daftykins> eventually you'll get a URL to type here
<Someone_> It wouldn't let me instal pastebinit?
<Someone_> "You will have to enable the component called 'universe"
<daftykins> oy, ok "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<daftykins> find universe, remove the # from the start of the lines, ctrl+x to save, enter then Y for yes
<daftykins> then repeat the above commands
<Someone_> How do I find univers?
<daftykins> it'll be pretty obvious, the text above will say they're the universe repo
<daftykins> and the end of the lines will have 'universe' on them
<Someone_> I'm still in a thing that says "GNU nano 2.2.6 File: /etc/apt/sources.list Modified" at the top.
<daftykins> yes that's a text editor 'nano'
<daftykins> look up and down it with the cursor keys to find the relevant lines
<Guest73685> Hello, daftykins.
<Someone_> Wait so how do I do the stuff that says "Next page" or "Prev page"
<Guest73685> How can I check the install size of KDE + amaroK
<daftykins> you don't need to, just use the cursor keys to go up and down
<Guest73685> I removed libreoffice and it freed up over 200MB of disk space.
<john_doe_jr> what is the quickest way to delete a file
<Someone_> As in?
<Someone_> I see things like "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386"
<Guest73685> Does anybody have some real verified info about amazons hardware backing?
<daftykins> Someone_: yes and i've told you what to look for, so keep going until you find it :)
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: graphically or via CLI?
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: well, from the terminal…I know about rm -rf
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: but for real large amounts of data this takes a while
<daftykins> don't use that, recursion and force is not needed in normal circumstances
<daftykins> well, tell me what the task is?
<Someone_> wait so cursor keys as in
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: it's a backup job that copied terabytes of data
<Someone_> I'm a completely noob with some things... sorry
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: so what's getting deleted?
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: the terabytes of data
<daftykins> Someone_: the keys with the little arrows on them.
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: I thought about using dd
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: nothing better than that then.
<daftykins> well dd would take even longer ;)
<Someone_> So the arrow keys. What do I do to expand the things or whatever?
<daftykins> bit puzzled as to the idea of using rm on a backup though, often you want it in both places
<daftykins> Someone_: did you find the universe section yet?
<Someone_> no
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: well, the backup job is not needed anymore
<john_doe_jr> daftykins: but it's like taking forever to delete
<daftykins> Someone_: then what else do you need to do beyond cursoring down the file to find it? just keep pressing down...
<daftykins> john_doe_jr: mmhmm, c'est la vie.
<Someone_> I did, but I can't go any further?
<daftykins> then you must've gone past it
<Someone_> I don't see anything
<daftykins> Someone_: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/sample/sources.list
<daftykins> look at this example file
<daftykins> can you see where it says "## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu" ?
<Someone_> they're all restricted?
<daftykins> do you see it?
<Someone_> no
<daftykins> in the above link?
<Someone_> I saw it in the link but I don't see it in my terminal
<daftykins> go back to the top
<daftykins> well, ignore that line - do you see the 4 lines beginning with "deb" or "deb-src" underneath it?
<daftykins> do you see that they have 'universe' at the end?
<Someone_> I see 8 lines beginning with "deb"
<Someone_> At the end they all say "precise main restricted"
<daftykins> ok type in the ones from my link
<daftykins> at the very end of the file
<boszwap> easy does it
<daftykins> e.g. "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe"
<Someone_> I'm very confused. I just typed "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main and deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.om/ubuntu precise main
<daftykins> yeah, each on separate lines?
<Someone_> yeah
<daftykins> now hit ctrl+x, then enter, then yes
<daftykins> (Y for yes)
<daftykins> and you should be back to the terminal from before
<daftykins> then you can hit cursor up and repeat the command from earlier
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit smartmontools"
<Someone_> what was the command from earlier?
<daftykins> you should be comfortable with scrolling in Windows to look up at earlier
<Someone_> It's not as easy to do so when I'm doing something else at the same time
<daftykins> like what...
<Someone_> It ays "unable to locate package pastebinit" again
<daftykins> oy
<Someone_> but I got a lot of other text that shows translation packages or someting
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> try repeating the same command but delete 'pastebinit'
<Guest73685> Wil you give up forever to touch me?
<Someone_> Postfix configuration?
<daftykins> Someone_: just hit ok, then 'no configuration'
<daftykins> again with cursor keys, tab and enter
<Someone_> Alriht got hat
<daftykins> installed?
<Someone_> It's setting up postfix or something
<daftykins> mmhmm, should return to the prompt after that
<Someone_> The last thing it said was "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> ok now "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda > ~/Desktop/disk.txt
<daftykins> you should see a text file appear on your desktop now, open it - then copy and paste it into http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Someone_> It didn't send any messages; just gave me another ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ thing
<daftykins> yeah it wouldn't do
<Someone_> okay I see disk.txt
<Guest73685> What is the first step in troubleshooting hibernate not working?
<daftykins> Someone_: were you able to paste it on the website? you need to then paste the link to that page here
<Someone_> what do you mean?
<daftykins> did you open the text file?
<Someone_> y
<Someone_> ya
<daftykins> did it open in a graphical text editor so you could see the contents?
<Someone_> as in
<dna113p> What command could I use to easily take the contents of my clipboard into a new file... I find myself doing this manually a lot
<daftykins> ok, now i need to see what was in it... so open firefox the web browser and visit http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> Someone_: so?
<Someone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12675929/
<daftykins> yay
<daftykins> Someone_: what kind of computer is this? it has an 8GB SSD 0o chromebook perhaps?
<Someone_> Not a chromebook
<Someone_> Acer aspire
<daftykins> oh a turd netbook
<daftykins> well you can install from the live session then
<Someone_> yep
<Someone_> So I just install from there from the usb?
<Someone_> As in reinstall?
<daftykins> yep
<Someone_> It was in OEM config before
<daftykins> tell it to wipe the whole drive
<daftykins> that doesn't matter
<Someone_> Alright
<Someone_> so I just press te button "Install Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS"?
<Someone_> *file
<daftykins> yes
<Someone_> okay now is loading xD
<Someone_> Do I check off "Download updates while installing" and "Instal this third-party software"?
<daftykins> neither matter
<Someone_> alright
<Someone_> Unmount partitions that are in use?
<daftykins> yes
<Someone_> Erase disk and install Ubuntu?
<daftykins> yep
<Someone_> How long does the installation take?
<daftykins> how long is a piece of string?
<Someone_> oh okay
<Infinitez> help
<rww> heh.
<daftykins> that was clearly important
<Guest73685> daftykins: what command is run to check the install size of plasma kde and amarok?
<daftykins> Guest73685: PM ubottu and do !info <package>
<daftykins> or 'apt-cache show <package>' shows a size
<RepThis1> Anyone running the polari irc client?
<daftykins> RepThis1: what if they were?
<RepThis1> daftykins: would ask if it actually functions better then it did a year ago. I would not at the time allow you to join a channel that you had to be registered to join.
<RepThis1> daftykins: or something bizarre. I checked their irc but found no one.
<daftykins> must be on the wrong network
<dsnyders> Hi gang!  When I use vi in insert mode, certain keystrokes (like backspace, up-arrow, and the like) insert letters into my file instead of performing the desired action.  What am I doing wrong?
<RepThis1> dsnyders: i would love an answer to this too.
<juniorgoat> hello anyone know how to use grep to output lines that have numbers AND letters?
<daftykins> #bash do
<juniorgoat> thanks\
<mhm4d> ./hi
<daftykins> l
<daftykins> o
<bfrank> hi, does anyone know how to connect to multiple vpns with ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !vpn | bfrank
<ubottu> bfrank: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<anonymous> hello
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i was wondering what is the preferred "pooling" method these days? i have 2 extra drives on my machine of different sizes. i wanted to join them to be one drive to store files on. nothing important so don't need any kind of raid or backup
<Ben64> lvm
<imthenachoman> Ben64: thanks. i was thinknig of that since its built in with ubuntu
<Ben64> yeah its pretty easy to work with
<imthenachoman> any good GUI for it or do i need to use CLI. feeling lazy
<daftykins> CLI \o/
<clrae> i have installed ubuntu but no graphical interface is showing , what can i do ??
<daftykins> what is it on, a laptop?
<root____4> test
<clrae> daftykins : can  you help me please ?
<Ben64> clrae: you need to answer the questions for that to work
<cfhowlett> !details | clrae,
<ubottu> clrae,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mircx1> what is this ywh_1
<mircx1> make version
<mircx1> :\
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: report to #ubuntu-ops please
<lotuspsychje> mircx1: he's version users on join
<Ben64> confirmed
<julio__> oww, son unos cuantos...
<julio__> jaja
<lotuspsychje> !es | julio__
<ubottu> julio__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<julio__> THANK YOU
<julio__> :D
<daftykins> clrae: not until you answer my question?
<clrae> daftykins :I have installed ubuntu from a mini iso 15.04 , and now when i start booting i get prompt to enter my userand pass in the command line , there is no graphical interface to box for pass no desktop , so what can i do in this situation to get a normal graphical interface
<daftykins> clrae: yeah that's what mini does
<daftykins> clrae: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> clrae, you have to install a gui
<daftykins> (if you want unity)
<Someone_> alright so ubuntu works on my laptop now. Thanks daftykins (Well it's worked for about a half hour but I forgot to check irc)
<daftykins> ;) no problemo.
<Someone_> Sorry for wasting your time on something that could've been fixed very simply haha
<daftykins> Someone_: well we needed to check whether you got sold a machine with a lemon of a hard disk, otherwise installing would've been a waste of time
<daftykins> Someone_: bear in mind you need to install lots of updates now
<clrae> daftykins : but i will need to configure the network then to get access to the internet , or my wifi pass is alraedy saved in it ?
<RepThis1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RepThis1> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<eliasps> darkxst anjuta http://pastebin.com/7VL3xFxX . Is it ok?
<clrae> cfhowlett ; i want to install Lubuntu interface  how to do that ?
<cfhowlett> clrae, sudo apt install lxde
<cfhowlett> for the desktop environment
<daftykins> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<daftykins> or that for the whole thing ^
<clrae> cfhowlett : so the command i need is sudo apt-get  install lxde
<cfhowlett> clrae, that'll work too
<clrae> cfhowlett ; an what about the network so i have to configure it from the command line to connect to wifi ?
<daftykins> clrae: wait until you get there.
<daftykins> you don't need CLI wifi
<clrae> cfhowlett : why ?
<Guest73685> Hello Miron.
<faryshta> hi, how can i use playonlinux to install a game? i have fllowed the instructions for installing age of empires and the wizard runs nice, but the game doesn't start
<cfhowlett> clrae, why?  cuz the gui will include a network manager
<baizon> faryshta: well wine can also do it
<daftykins> Play on Linux is a wine wrapper i hear, so it is the same thing no?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> faryshta: any errors on starting game
<baizon> daftykins: play on linux got more scripts to get things working, they use wine
<daftykins> baizon: so what i'm getting at, is surely your suggestion doesn't change much?
<daftykins> ah well, i don't put effort into games help.
<Guest73685> Miron hangouts is up.
<arooni> is leaving password auth over ssh on a stupid idea ?  or an ok idea?  i know obviously removing password logins over ssh is better than not doing it.
<clrae> is there a way to connect to the wifi from command line ?
<daftykins> arooni: no, as long as you change default port and keep root login disabled - assuming you have it open to the internet
<cfhowlett> clrae, yes.  this once, I will not give you the LMGTFY version ... http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<clrae> cfhowlett : am palnning to connect from the command line and install lubuntu-desktop  does that cober  everything ?
<cfhowlett> clrae, nope
<daftykins> all this delay you could've had it installed by now, clrae ;)
<cfhowlett> clrae, ^^^ this.  go for it.
<daftykins> perhaps with a nice network cable to do the initial bit
<cfhowlett> clrae, how are you connected at the moment?  cable network, right?
<buntulost> i have a wifi problem - laptop running 14.04 can't connect to internet, same machine booting into 10.04 has no problem. pls can someone help me to fix this?
<daftykins> buntulost: what's the wifi card?
<clrae> cfhowlett :  wifi ,i dont have access to the ethernet cable though
<daftykins> clrae: you're in a chicken and egg situation then
<daftykins> or is that... egg and chicken?
<Twirl> Hi, anyone knows how to control sound volume with a key combination?
<buntulost> @daftykins how do i find that out - am a bit of a beginner
<daftykins> buntulost: "lspci" if it's a PCI card
<buntulost> big output...
<daftykins> pastebin it
<buntulost> qualcomm atheros ar242x
<buntulost> @daftykins i am typing this on a chromebook (connected to same wifi) I can't pastebin without being able to connect to the internet
<oats_> daftykins: You've got some long hours
<nbags> hi i've got a laptop with an e1000 nic. its connected to a gigbit switch with a cat6 cable. problem is it flips back to 100mbps every day or so, which is really annoying. unplugging and replugging the cable brings it back up to 1000mbps. how can i debug this issue?
<daftykins> buntulost: sudo modprobe ath5k
<daftykins> oats_: sleep is for the week ;)
<buntulost> i did that command - but it didn't give me any output
<daftykins> it won't
<daftykins> now "sudo service network-manager restart"
<buntulost> ok i did that
<oats_> daftykins: Did you mean you work freenode support 48 hrs over the weekend, and you only sleep during the week
<oats_> or that sleep is for weak people in general
<daftykins> well i spelt it week, so i meant weekdays :)
<oats_> alright haha
<daftykins> and this is volunteer based y'know, there's no earning money here :)
<oats_> thank you, g'night
<oats_> You earn thank you's
<daftykins> and the warm fuzzy feeling inside
<daftykins> buntulost: what interfaces do you see if you type "ifconfig -a" ?
<buntulost> @daftykins eth0, lo and wlan0
<daftykins> yay so wlan0 is there, now is this standard unity?
<daftykins> you should be able to see wireless networks from the network icon now
<wileee> Twirl, The edit at the end of the first post just fixed it's target not working here.  https://askubuntu.com/questions/486182/volume-control-keyboard-shortcuts-not-working-in-14-04
<buntulost> yes - but i could before too
<Twirl> wileee: i have a laptop that has the volume keys but i'm using it as a desktop computer and i want to use the external keyboard
<Twirl> wileee: i dont know which key shortcuts are used for volume up/down or how to set it up
<buntulost> i can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.com
<buntulost> its very very odd
<baizon> buntulost: restart?
<daftykins> that'd lose that module
<buntulost> i have tried that several times
<febritecno> hi
<daftykins> buntulost: so what happens when you try to connect to your network...
<buntulost> it seems to connect - but can't load any web pages in chrome or firefox
<daftykins> ok so connect, then run this: "nslookup google.com" and compare it against the machine you're typing from
<daftykins> you should get a bunch of IPs returned.
<buntulost> machine i'm typing on is a chromebook
<daftykins> yes it you can also get a terminal on a chromebook :)
<daftykins> s/it/and/
<buntulost> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<daftykins> got a camera you can take a pic with in lieu of pastebin'ing?
<buntulost> i never knew that
<buntulost> yes - got a camera
<daftykins> can you run "ip a" on the system and share a pic online? imgur.com would do
<ROKO__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lpbugreporter/+bug/752542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 752542 in openSUSE "ACPI DSDT info" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ROKO__> is this still active ?
<james0r2> having issues with conky. if i use the setting own_window_type desktop, it shows up but disappears if desktop is clicked. if i choose theoption override i get a black background, if i choose normal it ignores gap settings, if i choose dock notify-osd respects the conky space which i don't want.
<james0r2> anyone else run into this conundrum?
<auronandace> ROKO__: it started in 2011 and appears to still be active, your comment looks like the last one on there but previous ones are recent
<buntulost> just working out how to use imgur...
<ROKO__> auronandace so i have some problems in dsdt
<ROKO__> and i report it
<ROKO__> because i see there is and another person that report with same notebook
<xStark> I need help
<daftykins> ROKO__: hmm, optimus related? what's up?
<daftykins> xStark: ask away!
<xStark> My keyboard is randomly switching to caps lock
<ROKO__> daftykins no
<ROKO__> amd hybrid graphics
<xStark> even when its showing its not caps lock
<ROKO__> FX 7500 R7 M260DX
<daftykins> your caps lock light is flashing off and on, xStark ?
<xStark> it happens even when my laptop is connected with a wireless keyboard and happens even when its not connect
<xStark> daftykins: Nope
<Twirl> Anyone knows where Ubuntu Mono font is located?
<Twirl> Can't find it in /usr/share/fonts
<buntulost> @daftykins http://imgur.com/5bDv741
<rww> Twirl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/all/ttf-ubuntu-font-family/filelist
<ROKO__> daftykins so do you have an idea ?
<daftykins> ROKO__: nope didn't even read it.
<rww> Twirl: oh, sorry, you said Mono. sec.
<daftykins> if it affects AMD hybrid then it's not my bag
<xStark> daftykins: When that happens, I lose total control. I try to open a new tab in mozilla, a new window opens. I click a channel window in IRC, it randomly closes. If I suspend the PC, sometimes it gets stuck
<rww> Twirl: actually, yeah, they're in there
<daftykins> buntulost: can you "ping 192.168.0.1" ? ctrl+c to stop
<xStark> And I get the error message "Ubuntu has experienced an internal problem"
<rww> Twirl: there's a second package with just Mono fonts in it, but looks like they're consolefonts
<Twirl> rww: yea, ty man
<xStark> daftykins: The problem happened less frequently, but now, it's very frequent.
<buntulost> yes - all good there, no packet loss
<ROKO__> daftykins so leave that my main problem is with wake up notebook from suspend and cpu pstates
<daftykins> ROKO__: one moment
<ROKO__> because after suspend stuck at minimal frequency 1100MHz and with changing governor to performance nothing happens still stuck
<ROKO__> only after reboot working again
<daftykins> ROKO__: have you tried this acpi_osi kernel parameter thing?
<ROKO__> nope
<ROKO__> can you suggest me which one ?
<xStark> daftykins: Any idea how to fix this?
<daftykins> ROKO__: run this - "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | egrep -i (windows|linux)"
<daftykins> xStark: nope i'm not even clear on what you're saying is happening
<daftykins> buntulost: cool, er and can you edit /etc/resolv.conf and put "nameserver 192.168.0.1" in there?
<ROKO__> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677785/
<xStark> daftykins: I'm typing and my keyboard randomly starts typing in caps when its not even in caps. And no, there's nothing blinking. When this happens, I lose total control over my keyboard and mouse. For example, when I click on the '+' option in mozilla to open a new tab, it opens a new window instead.
<buntulost> do i use the gedit command?
<daftykins> ROKO__: cool, try appending acpi_osi="Windows 2012" to your kernel boot parameters
<ROKO__> but why windows ?
<buntulost> i did that and it opened a dialog box with '# Generated by NetworkManager' and that's it
<ROKO__> btw for info on windows 10 is same issue
<daftykins> ROKO__: because it may give you more conventional functionality.
<daftykins> yeah, well 10 is 10.
<ROKO__> its shit
<daftykins> i don't care for your opinions of Windows.
<daftykins> either try it or not, up to you
<ROKO__> :)
<ROKO__> okay thanks i will try now
<daftykins> buntulost: yeah empty it and put just that one line
<daftykins> buntulost: i'd use nano personally in a terminal, so "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<daftykins> stab ctrl+K a few times to empty the lines, then "nameserver 192.168.0.1" ctrl+x, enter, y to save
<daftykins> next up, retry your DNS test with "nslookup google.com"
<xStark> Looks like no one's understanding the problem...
<auronandace> xStark: it seems you have more than just a keyboard issue
<xStark> auronandace: What do you propose I do?
<daftykins> xStark: see the other folk i'm helping? wait your damn turn.
<xStark> woah, cool down
<daftykins> my point exactly :)
<buntulost> @daftykins - amazing!!! i'm back online
<daftykins> test a guest session if you haven't already
<buntulost> thank you SO much!!!
<daftykins> buntulost: ok, now that's not going to work every single boot - as it was just a temporary edit, so you're going to need to purge the package "resolvconf" , and keep /etc/resolv.conf containing that line
<daftykins> for whatever reason your wireless interface is getting the wrong DNS IPs from DHCP
<buntulost> ok how do i purge the package?
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge resolvconf
<auronandace> xStark: you mention mozilla, are you referring to firefox or have you added some sort of ppa?
<xStark> auronandace: I am referring to firefox.
<xStark> And I have no idea what PPA is
<buntulost> ok - i did that and it recommended a reboot...
<daftykins> buntulost: yep, then you'll need to edit that file again
<daftykins> auronandace: i don't think it matters what program it is, sounds like it's system wide
<auronandace> xStark: ppas are personal package archives, essentially 3rd party repos, they can cause conflicts and problems sometimes
<ROKO__> daftykins hm looks like have general change... or i going crazy.. i think the image now have better quality
<buntulost> ok... i edited it... seems ok again
<auronandace> daftykins: sorry, just trying to narrow down the possible culprits
<buntulost> is this now permanently fixed?
<daftykins> ROKO__: best part is i only got taught that a few hours ago
<daftykins> buntulost: yeah if it stays there on reboot, just bear in mind that 192.168.0.1 is your router, so if you go on another wireless network it's probably not gonna work - so you could just change that to 8.8.8.8 which is google DNS.
<buntulost> ok thanks - someone mentioned that if you do that google know all your browsing. is that really true?
<auronandace> buntulost: you could also use opendns servers if you prefer
<buntulost> and what is the ip address of the opendns servers pls?
<daftykins> buntulost: probably.
<daftykins> 208.67.220.220
<daftykins> or 208.67.222.222, you could put both in to be sure
<daftykins> each on a line "nameserver x"
<buntulost> so i edit that file again and add those on separate lines, right?
<daftykins> correct, then reboot once more to check they stay
<auronandace> buntulost: http://use.opendns.com/
<xStark> auronandace: It just happened again. Only way to fix it is re boot. It wont even let me suspend. It doesn't fully suspend and gets stuck
<xStark> auronandace: It gave me a system program problem detected dialogue
<auronandace> xStark: sorry, i never suspend so i can't help you there, but i know suspend can cause issues depending on your hardware
<xStark> yeah
<buntulost> wow - you guys rock!
<xStark> auronandace: Do you want to know the things Ubuntu wants to report?
<lonely> Any Chinese here?
<daftykins> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<daftykins> xStark: bear in mind that typically one error, every boot it prompts you about the same one - so it might not even be a new one
<lonely>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<buntulost> ok... just went to edit it again and 192.168.0.1 is not there anymore!
<buntulost> but nameserver 127.0.1.1 is
<xStark> daftykins: I think it's the same one too.
<daftykins> buntulost: yeah, usually one reboot after purging resolvconf the little blighter comes back... just reboot until it stops essentially
<xStark> auronandace and daftykins: It's telling that the problem type is "KernelOops"
<daftykins> well that's no good, suggests a wider system issue
<daftykins> but i still have no idea on that one.
<xStark> And it occured during a previous suspend and prevented it from resuming properly
<xStark> I'll just take screenshots
<xStark> Give me a minute
<buntulost> @daftykins do i need to reboot and purge or just keep rebooting?
<daftykins> just rebooting, one purge and the package is GONE! Cillit Bang.
<buntulost> thanks Barry!
<daftykins> :D
<xStark> auronandace and daftykins: http://imgur.com/a/S5Pzz
<daftykins> well that refers to 3.19.0-25 which is old now, so i'd be sure you're on what i believe is now -30
<daftykins> and hope it goes away
<daftykins> but yeah, still no idea
<indistylo> I was making Real time notification using Django web server, Nodejs and redis following this tutorial https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Tibla5fSqM , I succesfully installed all dependencies, created project, Now I faced some exception while creating at "startapp" example step, In frustration i end up deleting "global" folder in home directory (via terminal on ubuntu i used "rm -rfv global"), Now i want this global folder back, to develop the pub sub notif
<indistylo> ication, Kindly help to recover from this problem
<OneM_Industries> Hey, how can I check if there are any hidden partitions on a drive?
<daftykins> indistylo: that was really, really stupid. don't use r and f with a delete when you don't need to.
<daftykins> indistylo: second, that sounds like learning to dev - so why not find an appropriate channel?
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: 'hidden' ? what's today's crazy idea based on?
<OneM_Industries> I have a 16GB flash drive that is suddenly reporting as 14GB after I loaned it to someone, and I suspect that something funny is going on.
<daftykins> OneM_Industries: sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<indistylo> daftykins: I did by mistake being a noob as learninguser
<indistylo> I have learned hard lesson. Never will repeat this
<OneM_Industries> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12677905/
<OneM_Industries> Bingo, somehow there is a 1GB difference between that and lsblk.
<OneM_Industries> Odd....if I use gparted and go to that device, then it shows as it being 14.5GB...
<daftykins> i think you're just getting confused by different OSs and programs reporting storage with different units
<daftykins> you know about GiB and GB right?
<daftykins> you can always be doubly sure by just dd'ing the whole flash drive with zeroes
<OneM_Industries> Yes.
<daftykins> see what fdisk says too
<daftykins> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd
<OneM_Industries>  /dev/sdd1   *        2048    30296063    15147008    b  W95 FAT32
<OneM_Industries> So, the first sector is 2048, which is odd.
<OneM_Industries> Gparted shows no preceding space.
<daftykins> so like i said, zero it if you're still paranoid.
<loki_> hi
<OneM_Industries> Hi!
<xStark> I just made my own game in JS :P
<xStark> Of course, very simple.
<daftykins> !ot | xStark
<ubottu> xStark: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xStark> Oh, right...
<xStark> I apologize.
<trump_> sup all
<davidleon> i installed xubuntu-desktop currently i dislike its greeter. cause it shows nothing about other desktop i installed. and it's buggy. I want to switch to unity-greeter. what should i do
<davidleon> there are posts about /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<davidleon> but i don't have this file
<ilken> install gdm
<davidleon> why is it related to gdm?
<ilken> oh you want lightdm?
<ilken> i cant recommend unity because it never works right o my ancient hardwarez
<davidleon> i found one, it asks me to create one
<davidleon> i will reboot and test
<zephyr> k
<trump_> is there a way to mute all the joins/leaves?
<daftykins> depends on your client
<daftykins> google it
<trump_> using the browser >.<
<daftykins> don't :)
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | trump_
<ubottu> trump_: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<trump_> thanks, but just found it
<trump_> its amazing how you can overlook things at 4am lol
<peanutlove> Can anyone try accessing this IP address? http://[2400:6180:0:d0::f3:f001]
<daftykins> no.
<trump_> lol
<cfhowlett> not no but H*** no!
<peanutlove> that's an ipv6 address just trying to test it
<daftykins> !ot | peanutlove elsewhere please.
<ubottu> peanutlove elsewhere please.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peanutlove> daftykins: I'm using an ubuntu server and trying to configure/enable ipv6 hence landed here.
<OneM_Industries> Right, pinging it.
<daftykins> given the protocol requested to try was http, ping doesn't count :)
<peanutlove> I'm able to ping6 or ssh or curl that from another server but not from my local computer.
<OneM_Industries> True.
<OneM_Industries> ping: unknown host 2400:6180:0:d0::f3:f001
<OneM_Industries> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at [2400:6180:0:d0::f3:f001].
<daftykins> not all routers allow you to go out then back in, if you're hosting it at home
<peanutlove> daftykins: this is on a vps provider (which supports ipv6)
<daftykins> ok, just checking
<SCHAAP137> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 187.189/187.424/188.040/0.517 ms
<daftykins> i bet your web server config isn't listening on all relevant interfaces
<SCHAAP137> ping6'd you from my own VPS
<peanutlove> daftykins: I'm not even able to ping or SSH from my local computer. but works fine from my other servers.
<peanutlove> SCHAAP137: ping6 worked? can you try curling? curl -6g http://[2400:6180:0:d0::f3:f001]
<daftykins> that's nice
<peanutlove> a few google searches about ipv6 speak of enabling ipv6 in sysctl.conf. But they are all from 2012. I'l give that a try tho.
<Quantumpants> my system keeps coming up with loads of error messages when i start it up, is there a way to reload the OS without loosing all my softwere and settings?
<peanutlove> Quantumpants: what are the errors about?
<SCHAAP137> port 80 seems open
<SCHAAP137> i see the nginx welcome page in my curl, peanutlove
<Quantumpants> <peanutlove> i dont understand eny of it, but its sayinging that date is missing
<peanutlove> SCHAAP137: thanks a lot ~! this is definitely something to do with my local computer then.
<daftykins> are you sure your ISP even provides IPv6 connectivity?
<SCHAAP137> i'm using like 10 IPv6's simultaneously on my VPS, i can confirm my tests are working
<peanutlove> daftykins: I have two internet connections. Doesn't work on both.
<peanutlove> ouch. tests online say ipv6 isnt supported by my isp
<SCHAAP137> same here, my home ISP has no IPv6 yet, bummer
<peanutlove> SCHAAP137: I didn't know that I had to check that part. I've been hitting my head against the wall for the past 6-7hrs now thinking it has to do with the server's settings.
<SCHAAP137> just 7 hops, not that far
<SCHAAP137> awhh :{
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> yeah um, it's pretty obvious to check you have a v6 address on your router
<daftykins> think, #1 test would be to try another site first
<SCHAAP137> you could build an OpenVPN server with 4-to-6 tunneling
<daftykins> you can always get yourself a tunnel from one of the providers that do it
<xStark> I disabled sticky keys. So far so good. No keyboard problems.
<Jakey2> when i run sudo pwmconfig i get /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<Jakey2> im running a hp pavalion and the fans are driving me nuts
<daftykins> Jakey2: can you pastebin "sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | egrep -i (windows|linux)"
<Jakey2> daftykins, i get sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | egrep -i (windows|linux)
<Jakey2> daftykins, i get bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<daftykins> hang on think i paste failed
<daftykins> hmm nope it's supposed to be like that
<Jakey2> what are you trying to grep for
<daftykins> well it wasn't me that provided that command, but essentially any windows entries
<daftykins> and yes, i know how odd that sounds - but just give it a whirl
 * Acilim  ßen  >>»» §ørtiE §¢ript v2.¹ ««<<- i kullanýyorum þiddetle tavsiye ederim - [> www.sortie.cjb.net <]-
<daftykins> Acilim: no thanks, don't do that again
<Acilim> sorry
<Acilim> wrong button
<Jakey2> daftykins, not sure how to proceed with the error from sudo pwmconfig
<daftykins> well you haven't given me my answer yet
<Jakey2> that command doesnt work for me
<daftykins> oy
<daftykins> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<daftykins> what about that?
<Jakey2> wprked
<Jakey2> worked
<daftykins> pop it in a paste.ubuntu.com
<asmaAL-Bahanta> hi
<Jakey2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678257/
<Jakey2> with linux it just says linux
<daftykins> Jakey2: ok so add the kernel boot parameter: acpi_osi="Windows 2012" as a test
<daftykins> see how the fans behave.
<Jakey2> ok
<trump_> lol
<Jakey2> daftykins, do i need to reboot or is sudo update-grub
<Jakey2> enough
<daftykins> i said try it out haha, don't put it in permanently
<Jakey2> after sudo update-grub same error occured
<daftykins> what error...
<xStark> Still no problems with the keyboard after disabling sticky keys...
<daftykins> xStark: i don't think we benefit much from minute by minute updates :)
<xStark> daftykins: It isn't minute by minute... Last update was almost 30 minutes ago..
<Jakey2> "/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed"
<xStark> Anyway, nvm
<daftykins> xStark: hmm they must not do humour over there
<daftykins> Jakey2: that's even after booting with that added huh?
<daftykins> ah well.
<Jakey2> daftykins, yep no difference after reboot
<daftykins> ah well, i got nothin'
<daftykins> latest BIOS i take it?
<Jakey2> ye
<daftykins> the expert that gave me those commands and so on might be on in another 12hrs
<Jakey2> ok thanks, whats his handle
<daftykins> i'd rather he present the offer if into it at the time :)
<Jakey2> ok np
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<daftykins> lo
<jokersmile_woo> I turned off networking completly from the icon in lower right and won't turn back on.
<jokersmile_woo> lubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> reboot? :)
<jokersmile_woo> didn't work
<daftykins> find out where lubuntu stores its' network config and reset it
<MonkeyDust> jokersmile_woo  start with  locate network|less
<jokersmile_woo> doing this from my android will take forever. I'll try again tomorrow. thanks any ways.
<asmaAL-Bahanta>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER asmaAL-Bahanta mbfackvhwmcy
<MonkeyDust> change your password!
<daftykins> best to do those in the status window, asmaAL-Bahanta
<daftykins> it's not a password it's a verify code :)
<MonkeyDust> change your verify code!
<daftykins> :P
<basiclaser> how can i change the display driver to xorg server from the terminal?
<basiclaser> I changed it to some proprietary nvidia and now i cant get past the login screen
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | basiclaser
<ubottu> basiclaser: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rudolf_> Hi
<basiclaser> cfhowlett: thanks will give it a shot
<rudolf_> I installed windows over ubuntu and I need to repair my grub now. I have got easyBCD and I'm trying to add grub. But the problem is I forgot which partition was the linux boot partition.
<rudolf_> Is there any way to know which is the linux boot partition out of all the partitions I am seeing??
<rudolf_> http://i62.tinypic.com/24fz29i.png   <-- Partitions
<daftykins> boot a live session and it'll be more useful
<indistylo> I was doing this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Tibla5fSqM, My global folder has been deleted, What command can i use to do complete clean removal and installation of python-virtualenv, i tried sudo apt-get --reinstall install python-virtualenv, its output  > http://paste.ubuntu.com/12678843/
<daftykins> i'm kinda laughing at how mickey mouse that windows prog looks XD
<indistylo> global folder is not appearing in my home directory after installation
<MonkeyDust> j #ubuntu-discuss
<DosTuMai> O_o
<rudolf_> No suggestions?
<daftykins> yes i made mine already
<rudolf_> Ah...sorry daftykins I missed it. You dint mention my name.
<daftykins> no, i cunningly rely upon the attention of the recipient :D
<indistylo> daftykins, any suggestions
<daftykins> no
<indistylo> last time you directed me that it was related to django-python.
<rudolf_> daftykins: So is there a way to know my boot partition through a live session?
<daftykins> mmm i dunno about that given i don't do dev of any kind.
<indistylo> daftykins, ?
<daftykins> rudolf_: yeah.
<rudolf_> How? I just know fdisk to see the linux partitions.
<daftykins> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<daftykins> that little sucker can give a shedload of info
<rudolf_> or fdisk -l works?
<rudolf_> Okies
<daftykins> you'll know once you boot in.
<daftykins> but if you have 10 installed as legacy along with ubuntu, you just need to reinstall grub to the whole disk anyway
<rudolf_> Ok..will try it. Thanks
<DosTuMai> Is there a way to pastebin system spec?
<bazhang> pastebinit DosTuMai
<daftykins> bits and pieces, depends what you want
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<DosTuMai> Just the basics - CPU, GPU, RAM.
<daftykins> you guys missed the point entirely, we're being asked HOW to obtain _system info_
<bazhang> sudo lshw | pastebinit DosTuMai
<bazhang> dmidecode if you wish DosTuMai
<DosTuMai> Oh great, had to be such an obvious command! Okidoki, I'm off to reboot brain with a large hammer, I think...
<MonkeyDust> DosTuMai  or inxi -CGM
<daftykins> DosTuMai: better yet would be to look things up online before asking here in future
<DosTuMai> I tried google, and had no joy. Probably putting the search string in badly.
<daftykins> if i had a local unit of currency for every time...
<bazhang> daftykins, just dont answer if you cannot be bothered to help
<daftykins> bazhang: that's not the point here, and i know this user from another channel, so back off
<bazhang> daftykins, take some time off, or just dont answer, this is not the redirect to google channel, ever
<bazhang> or website
<daftykins> bazhang: at least i read the question.
<daftykins> and yep, i know the rules.
<bazhang> follow them
<daftykins> oh shut up
<creed_> Hello. I have upgraded to 15.04 from 14.04 and my audio does not work anymore. I have reinstalled alsa-base and pulseaudio. did not work and now the control panel seems broken as well. Anyone a guess, how I can fix this problem?
<Guest93546> hello, by mistake i defragmented my windows which corrupted grub. now i have started it using grub resuce commands. but unable to fix it permanently. update-grub and reinstallation of grub is not working
<EriC^^> Guest93546: that's odd, if you get grub rescue then i guess grub is in the mbr
<EriC^^> Guest93546: do you have a live usb?
<bekks> Guest93546: Windows defragmnentation does not affect grub. Do you use wubi?
<cfhowlett> Guest93546, is this a "windows installer" installation
<badbodh> Guest93546: this isn't a place to troll either
<badbodh> cfhowlett: he was trolling in mint channel moments ago
<bekks> badbodh: thanks for that hont.
<cfhowlett> badbodh, ah, well. easy fix.  he gets added to my /ignore!  thanks for the heads up.
<badbodh> " i defragmented my windows which corrupted grub" :D
<cfhowlett> wait, are switching nicks now?
<Guest93546> EriC^^, when i try to start linux it enters in grub rescue mode. now i used set prefix and insmod normal command and succesfully booted. now how can i fix my grub
<Guest96937> :(
<bazhang> Guest96937, pastebin sources.list please
<bekks> Guest93546: Since it actually ENTERS grub, grub cant be corrupted.
<badbodh> like i said buddy, create a live usb/cd and run grub-install followed by chroot and update-grub
<bekks> badbodh: No need to fix a working grub.
<bazhang> rahul_, lsb_release -a as well
<badbodh> bekks: yeah well, just scratching the itch :)
<rahul_> bekks, how do i fix it then tried reinstalling grub and update-grub command both not working
<Guest96937> can't run a .jar file :( saying that "Error: Could not find or load main class" :(
<bekks> rahul_: You dont need to fix grub, since grub is not the issue.
<bazhang> rahul_, what version of ubuntu
<rahul_> bazhang, 14.04
<bazhang> !version | rahul_
<ubottu> rahul_: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Guest96937> but in windows os (7, 8, 8.1, 10), and linux kali sana 2.0 , the jar has run successfully
<rahul_> bekks, if grub isn't broken then why it entere rescue mode everytime i rrestart
<Guest96937> but in ubuntu mate 15.04 jar is not running
<Guest96937> even I can't compile my project in ubuntu
<bekks> rahul_: Because the configuration that you are trying to boot is broken, like a broken graphics driver, etc.
<Guest96937> I have tried possible ways to run the .jar, .class, .java
<bekks> Guest96937: Define "not running", and tell us how you start "the jar".
<rahul_> bekks, okay, but how do i fix it.
<bekks> rahul_: By telling us as much details as possible what happens when you try to boot to normal mode.
<axwhy> hi, vmware and ubuntu is not compartible? why no unity mode on ubuntu host?
<vvH1p|a5h> Someone could please suggest me a program that downloads vides from a stream source? I just want to save this superb doc (https://youtu.be/U1Qt6a-vaNM) before they strike down.
<cfhowlett> !youtube-dl | vvH1p|a5h
<bekks> axwhy: Because unity requires real 3D hardware, which a vm doesnt provide.
<MonkeyDust> axwhy  i have 15.04 unity in vmware, it's lsow, but it works
<MonkeyDust> slow
<vvH1p|a5h> Thaks very much cfhowlett
<eagles0513875_> hey guys im running dd on some of my hard disks how can i monitor the progress?
<ioria> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2015.02.28-1 (vivid), package size 449 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<rahul_> bekks, when i start my pc i am presented with grub rescue window. where i execute set prefix command and insmod normal, normal command. it displays normal ubuntu boot menu and ubuntu boots from there.
<axwhy> oh thanks man,, what about virtualbox seemless mode?
<DosTuMai> 12:47 < daftykins> eagles0513875_: kill -USR1 $PID_of_dd
<Guest96937> bekks: java -jar /path file.jar
<eagles0513875_> DosTuMai: what if i do not have it running
<DosTuMai> Umm...
<r_rios> Hello
<MonkeyDust> axwhy  if you plan to try vbox a lot, try vagrant, it's really handy
<Guest96937> bekks: to compile java file I used -> javac /path file.java
<eagles0513875_> DosTuMai: let me try it as you said
<r_rios> Am I allowed to distribute some Ubuntu shared libraries along with an application I'm developing?
<cfhowlett> see the gnu license r_rios
<r_rios> In my specific case, I want to distribute my application bundled with libstdc++
<DosTuMai> eagles0513875_: The progress will be very little if it's not running.
<axwhy> can i install visual studio in vargant?
<Guest96937> bekks: to compile the .class I used -> java -cp /path packagename.file
<eagles0513875_> DosTuMai:  its working what you said above :)
<Guest96937> but nothing works in ubuntu :(
<MonkeyDust> axwhy  vagrant uses vbox, so the question is, if you can use visual studio in vbox
<eagles0513875_> thanks DosTuMai  :)
<eagles0513875_> will have lunch in the mean time
<DosTuMai> You're welcome. =]
<MonkeyDust> axwhy  http://www.vagrantbox.es/
<vvH1p|a5h> Guys, I installed youtube-dl, but now I can't start it because I don't find the launcher. I'm a newbie and I normally try on the search computer and internet button and type the name of the program that I want run. But it does't appear in the results, I'm having problems with other's think that I would use but can't find like the control panel (or something like that, excuse me for the proprietary term kkk)
<MonkeyDust> vvH1p|a5h  youtube-dl is command line tool
<vvH1p|a5h> how do I execute?
<cfhowlett> vvH1p|a5h, man youtube-dl will tell you all you need
<MonkeyDust> vvH1p|a5h  in a terminal, type   youtube -t [youtube url]
<vvH1p|a5h> Thank you
<MonkeyDust> vvH1p|a5h  like so    youtube-dl -t https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fk7OBuoK7ig
<SopaAlt> Hi, card reader not working on 15.04. Device: 03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5209 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01), dmesg: mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<ioria> SopaAlt, you can try to download from here your 5209 driver (http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=15&PFid=25&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false) and follow this   : http://askubuntu.com/questions/492476/internal-sd-card-reader-not-mounted-detected-hp-realtek-rts5227
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > ioria we need a 4th guy to plat poker
<ubottu> ioria, please see my private message
<mjayk> I have an unknown device in my additiona drivers list currently set to do not use this device but i can select processor microcode firmware for intel CPU's should I install this ?
<kostkon> mjayk, http://askubuntu.com/q/613579/1651
<mjayk> kostkon: thanks for that, everything seams to be running well so i think ill leave it untill i have some time to do some proper reading
<kame_> hi
<Guest95059> hi
<rts-> Hello, my local postfix instance is bombing itself with a undelivered message email, how can I stop this? I have cleared the mail queue and its still coming in every single minute, of every hour, of every day?
<kame_> can somebody recommend a easy to use diff-software for ubuntu
<kame_> ?
<rts-> kame_ diff software?
<kame_> to show the difference of to source codes
<cfhowlett> kame_, open a terminal: man diff
<rts-> kame_ from command line the diff utility is standard.. if you are looking for a GUI application there are several packages available...
<kame_> a GUI would be gould
<mocxz> hello guys
<lord4163> kame_: meld
<kame_> good*
<kame_> thank you
<kubast2> Hey how is libmcrypt package called in ubuntu ?
<rts-> kame_ what kind of code are you comparing? are you comparing PHP/HTML or looking for something that will help with C, C++ etc
<kubast2> it's called like that in arch linux ,but I need to get xsdm working under ubuntu/linux mint
<kame_> soLucien: its quick, and an allrounder :)rts- C#
<kame_> rts- C
<kubast2> libmcrypt-dev nvm
<rts-> kame_ try out Anjuta, Code::Blocks, Geany, or Sublime Text 2
<rts-> or the old standard vim
<kame_> rts-: ty
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<dhsgdi> Hi
<SCHAAP137> hello
<dhsgdi> Do you know which wifi card should support this slot http://m.imgur.com/HjpQmGF ?
<lotuspsychje> SCHAAP137: good afternoon
<SCHAAP137> yo lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> oops desktop froze, plasma 5.4.2 is till in devel on 15.10
<BluesKaj> still
 * BluesKaj checks logs
<SCHAAP137> 15.10 beta runs nicely here
<khax> When is 15.10 released?
<creed_> hey. I do have an nv34 and want to install the correct driver for 15.04. I have installed nvidia-current but Im experiancing a fallback to the loginscreen when trying to login to the gui. any recommendations?
<amcsi> hi
<amcsi> how do I turn my ubuntu back into a clean install packagewise? Many packages don't install anymore due to stuff like: Depends: python-glade2 but it is not going to be installed
<zhongfu> amcsi: what does `apt-get install python-glade2` show
<auronandace> amcsi: first step is identify any repos you are using that are not standard
<ioria> amcsi  ppa , for example
<amcsi> zhongfu, The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<amcsi>  python-glade2 : Depends: python-gtk2 (= 2.24.0-3ubuntu3) but 2.24.0-3ubuntu4 is to be installed
<auronandace> amcsi: /etc/apt/sources.list will show you what you have enabled
<mauro_> comodo ela qua?
<mauro_> ghe nelo qualche figheira ?
<amcsi> audictive, https://gist.github.com/amcsi/0d364e3f0c888bf9469c
<zhongfu> amcsi: how about the others in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ioria> amcsi  you have a mix there utopic, trusty and vivid
<auronandace> amcsi: utopic is 14.10, no longer supported
<amcsi> zhongfu, https://gist.github.com/amcsi/0d364e3f0c888bf9469c#file-sources-list-d
<amcsi> auronandace, but I'm on ubuntu 15.04 O_o
<amcsi> somehow it looks like the sources.list wasn't updated correctly
<zhongfu> amcsi: python-glade2 2.24.0-3ubuntu3 needs python-gtk2 2.24.0-3ubuntu3, but for some reason you have python-glade2=2.24.0-3ubuntu3 and python-gtk2=2.24.0-3ubuntu4
<zhongfu> -3ubuntu3 is from trusty/utopic, -3ubuntu4 is from vivid
<zhongfu> go into your sources.list and replace all instances of "trusty" with "vivid"
<amcsi> can I see a clean sources.list file for ubuntu 15.04 please?
<zhongfu> oops
<amcsi> you mean utopic with vivid?
<zhongfu> yeah
<zhongfu> it's kind of weird that you're running vivid but all your package lists are utopic ones
<zhongfu> anyway just replace utopic with vivid, apt-get update and try again
<amcsi> thanks guys! it all works now
<zhongfu> just curious, how did you upgrade it?
<easyOnMe> hello people just need some help here
<easyOnMe> my ubuntu 14.04 keeps on popping up a message system problem detected
<easyOnMe> I wonder what is the problem as I already run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade as well as sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<easyOnMe> can anyone around please help
<auronandace> easyOnMe: it usually offers an option to see more details, without those details we can't really help
<easyOnMe> auronandace: the thing is that it only ask for my password to authenticate error reporting
<easyOnMe> it did not offer any option at all
<auronandace> easyOnMe: perhaps you didn't notice it
<easyOnMe> auronandace: no there was nothing
<auronandace> easyOnMe: next time it happens take a screenshot
<easyOnMe> auronandace: it usually pops up everytime I boot up my laptop
<easyOnMe> it shows up
<auronandace> easyOnMe: without the extra info it would be like going to a garage "fix my car" "what's wrong with it" "it's broken"
<easyOnMe> auronandace: ok
<easyOnMe> but is it possible that the error just pops up even though the error has already be solved
<easyOnMe> the last time I had this problem someone told me to delete something from the error reporting log and this will stop from popping up a message
<auronandace> easyOnMe: sounds like they told you to disable apport, which just stops the message popping up, it doesn't fix anything
<easyOnMe> auronandace: yup that's it apport
<easyOnMe> do you think it is a better approach
<easyOnMe> or is there a way we can diagnose any issues with my ubuntu
<auronandace> easyOnMe: if you like the "lalala i'm not listening approach" then go ahead
<eagles0513875_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<auronandace> easyOnMe: it is difficult to diagnose something if you don't know what the problem is
<easyOnMe> alright
<easyOnMe> is there any command we can use to maybe make ubuntu perform any diagnostic check
<easyOnMe> just like those commands that windows use is there something similar in ubuntu
<auronandace> easyOnMe: it could be anything, where would you like to start?
<easyOnMe> anywhere we can where would you suggest though
<auronandace> easyOnMe: until we know the nature of the problem we will be stabbing wildly in the dark. would you like to fsck the filesystem?
<easyOnMe> yup but firstly who does that work and what does it do
<easyOnMe> how does that work sorry
<easyOnMe> and what is the command on the terminal
<auronandace> !fsck | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<easyOnMe> ok will do that now
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: if you want to stop those messages from coming you can use xdiagnose
<EriC^^> easyOnMe: dash > xdiagnose then remove the error reporting
<easyOnMe> EriC^^: but like auronandace said it really does not solve any problem if indeed there is a problem
<ikonia> neither will blindly running fsck
<gvvg> Hi I have a vm (vmware ) running Ubuntu 14.04.3 - I have resized (enlarged the primary hd from 100GB to 250GB in vmware - I would like to ask if anyone could help me use resize2fs to enlarge /dev/sda1 to use the new size - it says "The filesystem is already 25952256 blocks long.  Nothing to do!" when I do "resize2fs /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> gvvg: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<gvvg> EriC^^: what does that do?
<EriC^^> list the disk size and partitions
<gvvg> what is nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<ikonia> so people can see it
<EriC^^> it pastebins it
<cfhowlett> and returns a url with the pastie which you show us
<nos09> I am trying to install kodi from source. but when i do apt-get build-dep kodi it says no package found.
<nos09> i have install ppa for xbmc
<ikonia> because there is no package
<gvvg> http://termbin.com/ry01
<gvvg> so cool
<gvvg> I want /dev/sda1 to have the extra space
<ikonia> so extend it
<erwin_> I just did the command sudo fckdsk
<ikonia> but I suspect you will struggle
<EriC^^> gvvg: i think you need to delete the swap first, then extend the partition
<gvvg> delete using fdisk?
<ikonia> as there is an extended partition after it
<EriC^^> gvvg: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<ikonia> you've made a random 1Gb extended partition that will block the primary
<EriC^^> gvvg: delete the swap partition, then delete the first partition
<EriC^^> and recreate it at the same starting sector
<EriC^^> but larger, then create the swap after it
<easyOnMe> auronandace: I just did the fckdsk
<easyOnMe> and my laptop just had a reboot
<easyOnMe> this is the screenshot that you wanted to me to take
<EriC^^> gvvg: if you want type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda first to get a list of where the partitions start for backup
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/0C9IaDP
<easyOnMe> auronandace: http://imgur.com/0C9IaDP that is the screenshot
<EriC^^> gvvg: it would probably be a good idea to take a snapshot of the vm before the operation
<gvvg> now I only have 1 partition http://termbin.com/ytvi but I still can't do the resize2fs - same error
<ikonia> gvvg: the partition has not change
<ikonia> changed
<ikonia> so why would you resize the OS
<auronandace> easyOnMe: what do you see when you click report problem?
<easyOnMe> auronandace: let me check that one now
<gvvg> ikonia: yes it only shows 1 partition for /dev/sda now
<ikonia> gvvg: right, and that partition is 100GB
<ikonia> so you can't extend the file system bigger than the partition
<gvvg> ikonia: yes and I want it to use the 250GB
<ikonia> so extend the partition
<ikonia> not the file system
<gvvg> oh sorry how do I do that?
<gvvg> sorry I didn't see the obvious
<ikonia> any partition tools
<ikonia> keep in mind - you're using the partition, so you shouldn't alter it while it's in use
<gvvg> hmmm not sure how to do that
<auronandace> gvvg: boot a live image and use gparted
<gvvg> ok after the snapshot - I will boot gparted - resize the partition and then run resize2fs - does that sound sane?
<easyOnMe> auronandace: http://imgur.com/sPXsTAI
<easyOnMe> that is what it gives me when I clicked report the problem
<auronandace> easyOnMe: notice the details dropbox thingy
<EriC^> gvvg: are you doing this from a live session?
<gvvg> EriC^: yes I now understand that I need to resize the partition after rebooting into a livecd
<EriC^> ok
<gvvg> thanks everyone - sorry I was completely not understanding the issue
<easyOnMe> after I gave my password this is what it gave me back
<gvvg> how long should a resize of a partition take? how risky is it?
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/Nc7aCWX
<EriC^> gvvg: i think it shouldn't take long
<auronandace> easyOnMe: no, on the screen that it asks you to give your password you can click the little arrow by the word details, which would show you more details of the problem detected
<EriC^> no idea how risky, if you have important data you should take a snapshot anyways
<gvvg> EriC^: ok thanks
<EriC^> dealing with partitions and stuff, you never know
<EriC^> gvvg: no problem
<auronandace> easyOnMe: and even on the screenshot you just posted there is a show details button you can click
<creed> Hello. Does anyone know how to get a graphics card driver nvidia installed for an nv34 fx5200 nvidia chip? I cannot login to linux since it always throws me back to the login screen and when I login, its unusable slow.
<easyOnMe> auronandace: yup here it goes
<easyOnMe> http://imgur.com/q2vS7yk
<easyOnMe> auronandace: what shall I do now
<auronandace> easyOnMe: now we know it's teamviewer that is acting up
<auronandace> easyOnMe: unfortunately that means you'll have to ask them how to fix it
<auronandace> easyOnMe: we can't support software that was installed from outside the repos
<auronandace> easyOnMe: and teamviewer is closed-source which makes it a little harder to fix
<ss942> Is it possible to install irssi without acessing root?
<ss942> I'm working on ubuntu at school's pc
<auronandace> ss942: you require sudo to install anything
<ss942> auronandace: I'm not administrator, I'm not in sudoers
<auronandace> ss942: then you can't install software
<ss942> auronandace: can't I compile something and run?
<easyOnMe> auronandace: noted with thanks man
<easyOnMe> at least that gives me some degree of assurance
<easyOnMe> so it is just teamviewer no other issues right
<auronandace> easyOnMe: at least we identified the issue, sorry we couldn't fix it
<easyOnMe> auronandace: no problem man
<easyOnMe> at least we know the issue and it has got nothing to do with ubuntu
<easyOnMe> that for me is comforting
<easyOnMe> at least my ubuntu is in good health that is all I care about
<easyOnMe> thanks fellas
<easyOnMe> this chatroom really rocks
<easyOnMe> kudos ubuntu
<easyOnMe> see everyone
<easyOnMe> bye
<anonim79> hay
<Fr0Zn> hi anonim79
<anonim79> where are u from frozn ??
<ss942> I just compiled and probably installed irssi
<ss942> and what after:
<ss942> make install --prefix=/home/dir
<ss942> I'm typing irssi at commend line and it doesn't see it
<Fr0Zn> ss942: bash shell?
<ss942> yes
<Fr0Zn> ss942: check for PATH
<godbod>  Hello all, is still Ubuntu a South African Operating System ?
<Kosmoz> I don't think so
<zhongfu> well, there's the ubuntu thing, but otherwise, no
<Seveas> godbod: it never was.
<f4lc0n_l4w> Hi!
<Fr0Zn> f4lc0n_l4w: hi
<desmondjardo> hello
<khax> hi
<f4lc0n_l4w> some one have suggestion for setting ubuntu on top? because i'm an Artist
<khax> artiste ?
<f4lc0n_l4w> i use ubuntu studio distro
<khax> nice
<f4lc0n_l4w> but some app is useless for me
<ikonia> ubuntu studio is an audio distro
<desmondjardo> wikipedia shows that it's for more than audio
<ikonia> it can do more than just audio
<ikonia> but if you're honest, that's what it's used for
<ikonia> the graphics stuff is just the same as in ubuntu
<ikonia> so there is no real benifit to it
<f4lc0n_l4w> i understand
<f4lc0n_l4w> well i have installed on my pc for work. i need just help for what program i need unistall, and sry for my bad english.
<ikonia> f4lc0n_l4w: what's the problem ?
<f4lc0n_l4w> ikonia: help for how unistall program
<ikonia> uninstall what program ?
<f4lc0n_l4w> audio software
<Fr0Zn> :wc
<Fr0Zn> ups XD
<Dudytz> hi all, I trying to fix a problem with my keybindins, I do no what is happening, but now when I press ALT+F4 ... or ALT+LEFT/RIGHT, my console is changed to another TTY ... before the console changes only on CTRL+ALT+F[1 to 8] ... how to fix this and disable the ALT+F4 and ALT+LEFT/RIGHT?
<Dudytz> PS: I am using Ubuntu 15.04
<m1dnight> Hello guys, I just installed ubutnu server 14 and Im having the locale issues.
<m1dnight> I have applied the solution that is most given online but it doenst work.
<cfhowlett> !server | m1dnight
<ubottu> m1dnight: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<m1dnight> I guess this doesnt matter which distro it is?
<m1dnight> oh well. To there then.
<Quantumpants> guys i cant open the software centre
<xubunto> my computer seems to be acting strange
<xubunto> i interupted a boot process and now i am getting commandline with corrupted file permissions\
<cfhowlett> you interrupted a boot process.  of course it's acting up!
<xubunto> how do i fix it
<xubunto> i have tried rebooting and nothing is being restored
<cfhowlett> stop killing boot processed and allow it to proceed without your help
<xubunto> ive done that
<xubunto> 3 times
<xubunto> cfhowlett: any otherideas
<cfhowlett> !details | xubunto,
<ubottu> xubunto,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubunto> cfhowlett: I was booting my windows drive and accidentally interuppted its boot process
<foot_massage> ugh
<Quantumpants> can i remove software from the terminal as i cant open the software centre
<cfhowlett> windows?  WINDOWS?  this ain't windows support.  ask ##windows.
<King_Hual> Quantumpants: apt
<xubunto> when i switch in my xubuntu drive it started to do wierd shit
<cfhowlett> Quantos, yes
<foot_massage> wait, do we have a windows fag here?
<foot_massage> get outta here nigger
<cfhowlett> !ops | foot_massage,
<ubottu> foot_massage,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<foot_massage> this is ubuntu onl
<xubunto> i am using a damned xubuntu drive
<cfhowlett> xubunto, ignore the troll.  focus
<foot_massage> wtf
<foot_massage> I'm just using regular internet speak
<cfhowlett> how exactly did you install ubuntu?
<foot_massage> don't start
<xubunto> i used a usb stick
<cfhowlett> and installed next to windows?
<xubunto> no
<cfhowlett> ...
<xubunto> 2 separate physical hard drives
<xubunto> i was running windows because skype sucks on xubuntu
<cfhowlett> ah.  something I've never done so I can't advise.  someone else in channel will know.
<yuri_> bgfb
<yuri_> b
<yuri_> ciao
<Quantumpants> can anybody give me the terminal code to delete software?
<cfhowlett> Quantumpants, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<Quantumpants> thanks
<foot_massage> Quantumpants: larry page invented this amazing service called google
<xubunto> is there some way i can restore this machine
<xubunto> i do not have write permissions any more
<xubunto> how do i restore boot
<zaki> 25
<Jarppi> Hey does anyone know how can i suggest new icon for Ubuntu MATE?
<pauljw> xubunto: i'm not an expert but if it were me, i would reinstall the windows drive and see if i could get it to boot, then do a proper shutdown of windows.  restart it one more time to insure it came up normally then shut it down and install my ubuntu disk and see if would then boot as normal.  if that doesn't work i'm out of ideas.
<xubunto> i tried that pauljw
<_arktos_> cd Softz*
<pauljw> xubunto: and what werre the results
<xubunto> i am still here
<pauljw> i see that, did windows ever load properly?
<xubunto> yes
<Jarppi> Hey does anyone know how can i suggest new icon for Ubuntu MATE?
<Jarppi> Hey does anyone know how can i suggest new icon for Ubuntu MATE?
<ioria> xubunto, what happens when you boot your machine ?
<pauljw> xubunto: okay, so now linux is hanging, you said you have tried 3x to boot linux, how are rebooting?
<_arktos_> Jarppi : No
<xubunto> pauljw: linux didnt hang
<xubunto> the drive is corrupted
<pauljw> oh, well good luck then, over my head.
<ioria> xubunto, you mean you cannot boot neither win or ubuntu ?
<xubunto> xubuntu boots
<xubunto> permissions were all fried
<xubunto> essentially only have reads
<xubunto> making a backup of what i cam from the home directory
<xubunto> fully expecting that i will have to do a reinstall
<ioria> xubunto, fsck http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/fsck.8.html
<adroit_machine> I want to create a new administrator account on ubuntu but whenever I set password the "change" button is greyed out. Need help please!!
<xubunto> ioria:how do i run that
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: is the account enabled?
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, yes account is enabled
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, type grep <user> /etc/passwd
<EriC^^> in a terminal
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, no I''m sorry account is showing disabled in password field
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, try enabling it
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, I'm not able to enable the account without password
<EriC^^> an :x: in the password field is normal
<AndroidAutomatic> cat /etc/passwd | grep <user>
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, whenever I click "enable this account" it reverts back to account disabled
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, paste grep <user> /etc/passwd
<zykotick9> AndroidAutomatic: see EriC^^'s grep line for a better use of grep, and no useless use of cat
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, ok
<Kartagis> I have a ppa added and the software in that ppa was updated. how do I force update from that ppa? --reinstall is not of use to me
<adroit_machine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12680598/ , EriC^^
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, type id ubuntu and paste
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, paste where?
<AndroidAutomatic> in the bin
<AndroidAutomatic> pastebin ;)
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12680616/
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, last paste "sudo grep root /etc/shadow | cut -c1-10"
<EriC^^> sorry, typo, sudo grep ubuntu /etc/shadow | cut -c1-10
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12680626/
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: ok, type sudo passwd ubuntu
<EriC^^> set the new password
<EriC^^> then try sudo login ubuntu
<adroit_machine> it says password updated successfully, EriC^^
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, yes it is working now i'm in the ubuntu user terminal
<adroit_machine> EriC^^, thanks a lot
<EriC^^> adroit_machine: no problem :)
<MarconM> its possible to get ubuntu-dev ?
<MarconM> like unity 8
<BitNova> Hi guys, im having an issue with apcupsd on ESXI 6.0, i have installed the latest version of ubuntu server 14.04 as VM and it has detected the UPS and all, i have created the doshutdown script in /etc/apcupsd with the following
<BitNova> #!/bin/sh
<BitNova> export HOME=/home/USER
<BitNova> plink -ssh -2 -pw password root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx "/sbin/shutdown.sh && /sbin/poweroff"
<BitNova> exit 99
<BitNova> It works when i have logged into the VM and only if i have restarted the apcupsd, then it picks it up and shuts down the VM's and then ESXI server, but when i start up the ESXI and VM's again, without logging into ubuntu VM - if i trip the power again, it wont detect the power failure and it wont initiate shutdown. ive noticed it will only do this once i log into ubuntu and THEN restart the apcupsd, ONLY then it invokes the doshutdown script.  any thoug
<BitNova> hts why this is happening?
<mat1c> hi all - hoping for some help with a keyboard issue - with a few keys especially w and the arrows it genereates ghost keypresses. It happened when I accidentaly disabled the wrong input from the terminal. It has persisted through restarts. Fine in windows. Internal laptop keyboard. Anyhelp would be greatly appreciated!
<xubunto> I have a ext4 external bootable drive but fsck.ext4 doesnt seem to want to look at it
<EriC^^> xubunto: why are you trying to fsck it?
<xubunto> EriC^^: it got corrupted
<xubunto> i am letting the program repair what it can
<EriC^^> xubunto: hard disk or filesystem corruption?
<xubunto> seems like hte physical drive is intact
<lakamis> hi
<EriC^^> xubunto: try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX to check the physical drive
<lakamis> im installed ubuntu but i write my pass but icannt login?
<EriC^^> if it's going bad jump ships quickly
<lakamis> repeat want ne pass
<lakamis> ACPI PPC Probe failed ?
<EriC^^> lakamis: does it say wrong password? or it logs in for a bit then gives you the login screen back?
<xubunto> EriC^^:program not found
<xubunto> i can read the files just fine
<EriC^^> xubunto: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<xubunto> EriC^^:should mention i am working from an install disk right now
<xubunto> i may be able ot stand a full linux if i really should do so
<EriC^^> xubunto: it's no problem
<xubunto> should i let fsck continue?
<EriC^^> after it installs, type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | nc termbin.com 9999
<xubunto> it didnt install
<EriC^^> i'd check it first, if it's going bad, image it or something, if the information is important to you
<EriC^^> why not?
<EriC^^> !info smartmontools
<ubottu> smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3+svn4002-2 (vivid), package size 436 kB, installed size 1525 kB
<xubunto> herpyderp
<xubunto> its offline
<xubunto> cant get it online either
<xubunto> or at least that is more tricky
<EriC^^> no ethernet or wireless?
<xubunto> getting a wired connection direct to router
<azmoon_> test
<EriC^^> pass
<ioria> xubunto, and you have no internet access ?
<xubunto> got internet
<ioria> xubunto, no, i mean you cannot , actually, access internet ?
<xubunto> ioria: i got ethernet into a router
<xubunto> EriC^^:tons of inodes were damaged by teh windows repair it seems
<ioria> xubunto, i got that.. but you can't connect ? can you ping www.google.com ?
<EriC^^> xubunto: ok, type sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<xubunto> i got smartmontools
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> xubunto: ok, type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link
<xubunto> EriC^^:what does nc do
<EriC^^> xubunto: it pastebins the output
<Cheery> I'd need Linux 4.1 kernel for trying out things
<ioria> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Cheery> going on 14 LTS now
<ibtisam> \join #ita-foss-project
<gigitux> Cheery, follow this http://www.yourownlinux.com/2015/08/how-to-install-linux-kernel-4-1-6-in-linux.html
<xubunto> brb
<mat1tc> hi all - was hoping for some advice fixing my internal keyboard
<Cheery> 4.2.3 unstable seems newest
<xubunto> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12681173/
<Paul^^> hello
<EriC^^> xubunto: *shrug*
<xubunto> i am going to let fsck finish then
<Dan39> using 14.04. the init scripts are kind of confusing me. im use to old sysv or systemd, but it looks like my 14.04 system is using some combination of upstart stuff, and also sysv init scripts, or what?
<xubunto> EriC^^:it would seem at first blush that when the windows kernel was trying to recover it did damage to some of the inodes on the linux drive i had put in its place
<Dan39> so, does 14.04 support both systems for services? some look to have files in both /etc/init/ and /etc/init.d/ while others only in /etc/init.d/
<auronandace> Dan39: starting with 15.04 they fully transitioned to systemd
<auronandace> Dan39: but they have some sort of compatibility layer too
<Dan39> cool, tho that doesnt help me understand how to manage my 14.04
<Dan39> is using 'service x start' good for everything...?
<Dan39> or should i be using initctl?
<auronandace> Dan39: as far as i know on 14.04 yes, since that still uses upstart
<auronandace> !upstart | Dan39
<ubottu> Dan39: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dan39> yes i know
<Dan39> that page doesnt help much tho :p
<Dan39> i get what upstart is, it actually sounds nice
<Dan39> but im confused as to whats with the old Sys V scripts still be used also
<clrae> Hi there I have  a question , is it possible  to install package in ubuntu server  using a usb stick if i don't have a wired connection to install the packege with apt-get ??
<auronandace> clrae: yes, but you'd need all the dependencies too
<auronandace> !aptoncd | clrae
<ubottu> clrae: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<clrae> auronandace : i only need  to install -lubuntu-desktop , because i want GUI interface
<Dan39> it looks like some things in 14.04 dont even have upstart files :|
<Dan39> like apache2...
<auronandace> clrae: that is a meta-package, it drags in all the dependencies
<auronandace> !info lubuntu-desktop | clrae
<ubottu> clrae: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<xubunto> EriC^^: ioria it seems like the fsck worked
<ioria> xubunto, good
<ioria> clrae, these are deps that you need : http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop
<ioria> ^_^
<ioria> clrae, better to get a connection ...
<clrae> ioria : I really don't have wired , itried to connect to wifi , from the command prompt -but it doesnt connect for some reason
<ioria> clrae, you mean, you have a server without connection ? ?_?
<Hrxn> hey hey
<Paul^^> hellp
<Paul^^> hello
<tootai> Hello. Did someone get it work to connect a Pi with BerryTerminal to Edubuntu 14.04 ?
<Paul^^> I have a parallel printer, but the device /dev/lp* don't exist , the printer go from windows
<tootai> I face the hardware error problem in gnome-session like gnome-session[2469]: WARNING: software acceleration check failed: Child process exited with code 1
<tootai> gnome-session[2469]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry...
<amontalenti> I use swsusp and have an issue where my intel pstate cpufreq driver gets reset to 50% scaling / conservative mode upon resume. I have a shell script that can "fix" it, but I can't figure out how to run a shell script on resume. /etc/pm.d doesn't seem to work. This is on 14.04. Anyone have any hints?
<tootai> LTSP thin client, sorry ....
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<liam> haiiii
<liam> hai everybody
<Hrxn> hi
<ubuntu937> I want to create a backup of my grub config
<ubuntu937> I have grub2
<clrae> ioria ; i don't mean a server , it's just a mini iso installation , so i have only command prompt , but i actually need a full insatllation of lubuntu , i tried to install the lubuntu  full iso , but i encountered some problem , but with mini iso , i got grub installed , and worked , so now i need to get the full lubuntu-desktop packege
<liam> anyone tell me how to install bbm on linux so fast....
<auronandace> ubuntu937: cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /place/you/want/to/backup/to
<ubuntu937> auronandace:  okay.. can I put that file on my USB Ubuntu install key?
<ubuntu937> auronandace: and whenever my USB key loads it will load the grub  file/
<auronandace> ubuntu937: bear in mind that that file is generated from /etc/grub.d/ and the info in /etc/default/grub
<clrae> ioria : does it matter which mirror i downlaod lubuntu-desktop from ?
<ioria> clrae, if you installed with  mini-iso , you clearly have connection ....
<auronandace> ubuntu937: you'd need to install grub to the usb stick
<ioria> clrae, it's a net install ...
<ubuntu937> auronandace: has grub, doesn't it? how can I check if it is using GRUb or not..? it has a /boot/grub
<clrae> ioria: yes i had wifi connection , thats how i installed the base system , but now i don't know how to connect to the wifi from the command line
<auronandace> ubuntu937: better consult the docs
<auronandace> !grub | ubuntu937
<ubottu> ubuntu937: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ioria> clrae, right... do you have a  cable ?
<ubuntu937> auronandace: thanks...
<clrae> ioria : no , only wifi access that is the problem  you see
<ioria> clrae, i'am afraid you have to edit by hand /etc/network/interface , for a wifi connection ,
<clrae> ioria : so it doesnt matther which mirro i download from ?
<ubuntu937> ubottu: I didn't loose the config.. I want to make a backup of my grub2 config that I currently have because I need to do the following: http://askubuntu.com/questions/677245/adding-lvm-from-another-lvm
<ubottu> ubuntu937: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ioria> clrae, i don't think so ... if it's up
<tripelb> I
<ubuntu937> ubottu: ohh darn it! thanks..lol!
<ubottu> ubuntu937: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clrae> ioria : why can't i download  the needed packege to usb and then install it ?
<giant_killer> d.net
<auronandace> ubuntu937: why do you wnt to preserve the grub2 config of a partition you are going to wipe?
<clrae> ioria ; itried this totorial but it didnt get me connected http://blog.tplus1.com/blog/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<auronandace> clrae: that is from 2008
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<ioria> clrae, it should look like this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/245806/what-is-the-correct-syntax-for-etc-network-interfaces
<ioria> clrae, do you have wpasupplicant installed ?
<ubuntu937> auronandace: because that is where my boot is happening right now..
<clrae> ioria ; yes but the network has wep encryption
<ubuntu937> auronandace: there is no boot happening directly to my disk1
<BitNova> does ubuntu mount the root / if the user hasnt logged in yet?
<auronandace> ubuntu937: just backup the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and then enterthe appropriate parts in the new grub at /etc/grub.d/
<ioria> clrae, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495908
<auronandace> BitNova: what do you mean? / is always required, that is where the whole system is
<BitNova> auronandace, are you familiar with ESXI at all?
<auronandace> BitNova: sorry, no
<ubuntu937> okay
<ubuntu937> auronandace:
<ubuntu937> auronandace:
<ubuntu937> auronandace: AIYA!.. I forget to type for some reason.. COOL. Thanks..
<ioria> clrae, remember to restart the network service
<BitNova> auronandace, i want to ssh with plink into esxi to be able to shutdown the esxi server when apcupsd detects power failure, but the script doshutdown which is where i used ssh doesnt run before ubuntu logs in, only after i login ubuntu and then when i restart apcupsd daemon, will it detect that there is a power failure and shutdown my esxi server.
<illimar> suht vinge  pask
<BitNova> before login, the script runs but doesnt shutdown.. is there a way to see what happened auronandace ?
<zobair> hello
<auronandace> BitNova: sorry, i'm no server expert
<BitNova> like which logs to look at
<clrae> ioria ; he didnt provide the command to remove Network Manager , what is it ?
<ioria> clrae, i don't know if can run apt-get without connection .... anyway, is sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<drag> HI
<BitNova> anyone know what logs i can look at when ubuntu uses a script to plink ssh into another system ???
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<clrae> ioria ; what is the command to restart the network service ?
<ioria> clrae, sudo service network restart (or networking)
<BitNova> anyone know what logs i can look at when ubuntu uses a script to plink ssh into another system ???
<ioria> brb
<reselver> Knows somebody an IRC channel for questions concerning U2F?
<auronandace> !alis | reselver
<ubottu> reselver: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<giant_killer> BitNova did you cat the auth.log to find something wrong ?
<drag> eit
<clrae> ioria ; wireless-key s:your5or13characterasciikey , in this command after s: should i put the 10 character key ? or what for exactly ?
<clrae> ioria ; in which form hex or the acii
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i work with arduinos and ubuntu 14.04 lts with unity. i have to open the arduino ide with sudo everytime or else it wont be able to connect to the arduino via usb. how do i set the permissions of all of my usb ports so that any user of this computer can access them?
<auronandace> !arm | surgy
<ubottu> surgy: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<surgy> can i just sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb
<surgy> auronandace: thats not relevant
<TheNumb> auronandace: most of the arduinos are not arm based though.
<TheNumb> surgy: I think I've seen a tutorial.
<surgy> and its not an issue with the arduino anyways
<auronandace> TheNumb: oh, sorry, i thought they were an arm device
<TheNumb> surgy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<TheNumb> auronandace: some of those do have an arm SoC ;p
<TheNumb> surgy: ubuntu-make can install arduino ide for you. I guess it'll adjust the udev settings too.
<TheNumb> s/settings/rules
<surgy> TheNumb: but i have a nice ubuntu setup already and i have the arduino ide installed already
<TheNumb> surgy: id your user in dialout group?
<surgy> ?
<auronandace> surgy: id
<TheNumb> surgy: did you add your user to the "dialout" group?
<surgy> TheNumb: no
<surgy> TheNumb: idk what that is :)
<TheNumb> Please do that, then log out and try again.
<TheNumb> Then you should be able to connect to the arduino without running the ide as root.
<TheNumb> surgy: also, there is a help page for arduino... http://playground.arduino.cc/Linux/Ubuntu
<TheNumb> surgy: using a search engine doesn't hurt. Really ;-)
<Cyb3rn3t> hi all !
<surgy> TheNumb: really that doesnt answer my question either and i did use a search engine. thanks though.
<ibtisam> #ita-foss-project
<Cyb3rn3t> Can somebody help me plz ?,
<TheNumb> surgy: it does answer your question.
<auronandace> Cyb3rn3t: to help we need to know what is wrong
<auronandace> surgy: what does id in a terminal show
<Cyb3rn3t> I have a Lenovo T520, and ubuntu 15.04x64,
<TheNumb> surgy: "i have to open the arduino ide with sudo everytime or else it wont be able to connect to the arduino via usb."
<TheNumb> surgy: adding your user to the dialout group allows you to use /dev/usb as a user
<Cyb3rn3t> It hase 2 special keys defult forward and backward,
<Cyb3rn3t> and I would like use them as page-up/down
<TheNumb> Cyb3rn3t: xmodmap
<EriC^^> Cyb3rn3t: open a terminal and type xev
<EriC^^> then press the keys and get their keycode
<locksmith2> Hello -- How can I run 'ufw delete 4` without it asking if I am sure?
<julian> 7e77
<julian> hex
<Guest14840> hello
<Guest14840> hi
<Cyb3rn3t> so I have the keycodes now (166,167)
<dw1> anyone know why brasero would slow down burning duplicates to an image
<locksmith2> ufw --force doesnt work
<dw1> like, the first 2 disks were fast, but it's not even winding up anymore
<dw1> just trickling
<EriC^^> Cyb3rn3t: ok, xmodmap -e "keycode 166 = Prior" for pageup and Next for pagedown
<linocisco> i got big problem setting up Canon LBP3050 with ubuntu 15.04 x64 for many days and not ok yet. I tried to install latest driver as per manual from canon site.http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100459601.html which is the latest one. but still having problem on status like "Idle - ccp send_data error, exit"
<linocisco> I tried to do /etc/init.d/ccpd restart and /etc/init.d/cups restart many times and rebooted many times. it is still not fixed
<Cyb3rn3t> EriC^^: so I created a new kemap file, and I found the page up/down,
<Cyb3rn3t> EriC^^: so I add this words after the spec keys, and load this on every boot ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> you can add it to startup apps so it starts after the gui
<Cyb3rn3t> EriC^^: sweet
<mindbender1> Is there a way of knowing which repository a package belongs to in aptitude?
<Cyb3rn3t> EriC^^: works, smooth, thank you :D
<EriC^^> no problem
<VINISH> Hi While installing ubuntu, in partition manager i can see a 16 gb of free space. How can i make ubuntu install into that space? Without affecting any other partions
<Cyb3rn3t> it is strange, that I changed my notebook from AMD cpu to a Intel CPU notebook in the same chategory, and my ubuntu is running much smoother, faster than on the AMD version...
<EriC^^> VINISH: create a ext4 partition and set the mountpoint to "/"
<Kartagis> mindbender1: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: dont forget to create a swap, if you dont have already
<VINISH> How to keep swap?
<TheNumb> Cyb3rn3t: there's no need to create a swap partition.
<TheNumb> He can make a swap file later on if he needs to.
<Cyb3rn3t> thats true
<Kartagis> how do I find out how large my swap partition is?
<BluesKaj> mindbender1:  apt-cache policy packagename
<Cyb3rn3t> Kartagis: free -m
<EriC^^> Kartagis: free -m
<Cyb3rn3t> :D
<VINISH> should i split that fre space into two for swap and ext4?
<EriC^^> VINISH: how much ram do you have and do you want to hibernate?
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: if you just have 16Gig, I'd make it ext4 the all
<VINISH> Ram is 4 gb
<EriC^^> 4gb is ok i guess, 4gb swap would be nice though
<BluesKaj> VINISH: then 6Gb is plenty for swap
<EriC^^> and you can hibernate too
<Cyb3rn3t> 4+xMB
<mindbender1> Thanks.
<VINISH> Ok then i wil lsplit into 10gb etx4 and 6gb swap?????
<linocisco> I tried to do /etc/init.d/ccpd restart and /etc/init.d/cups restart many times and rebooted many times. it is still not fixed
<linocisco> i got big problem setting up Canon LBP3050 with ubuntu 15.04 x64 for many days and not ok yet. I tried to install latest driver as per manual from canon site.http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100459601.html which is the latest one. but still having problem on status like "Idle - ccp send_data error, exit"
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: just if you would like to use hybernate
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: I would use S3 sleep mode instead of hybernate
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: in this case U dont need 6G for swp
<mindbender1> Related question. I added a nginx specific source.list in sources.list.d but it's packages are not showing up in aptitude. What might be wrong?
<mindbender1> That's after running update.
<VINISH> OK, one more query, it is also asking "device for boot loader installatio" which location should i select for that
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: swap is used to 1, if you ran out of ram with the application...2, hibernate
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: what OS do you have on that box ?
<VINISH> Can i create swap later?
<EriC^^> VINISH: select the usb /dev/sdb or /dev/sdc etc.
<linocisco> one strange thing i found using lsusb is I found LBP3010B printer instead of mine LBP3050
<VINISH> Its Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: you can create swap later, if you keep free space for it
<VINISH> By default it selected /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> mindbender1:  why aptitude, use apt or apt-get
<VINISH> how much space does boot loader takes?
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: so what is the harddrive wher you install this OS ? sda ?
<EriC^^> VINISH: what is /dev/sda ? it will overwrite the mbr
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: /dev/sda will overwrite the masterboot record, but it is no so dangerosi as it sounds
<mindbender1> BluesKaj: I use aptitude because I might not know which version of the packages are available.
<VINISH> in /dev/sda i have created new partion called /dev/sd7 (type ext4)
<VINISH> and also i want use the windows parallely....
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: once you did, you can just boot up your new OS until you ran this on the booted OS: sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> VINISH: you have windows on another disk?
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: this will detect your attached hdds, and OSs on it, and put them to the grub menu
<mindbender1> Or even what the package name looks like
<EriC^^> VINISH: if you're installing to a 16gb usb, then install the bootloader there, not on the windows disk
<VINISH> so i dont need to change the bootloader loaction?
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: EriC^^ is right
<EriC^^> VINISH: what is the usb's name? and what is the windows disk name?
<VINISH> ok ill installl ubuntu in new 16gb partion and boot loader in /dev/sda
<EriC^^> sda is the usb?
<VINISH> how much space does bootloader requires?
<EriC^^> VINISH: nothing bro, it's like 16bytes
<_krav> Anyone else using Spotify on ubuntu?
<VINISH> no its showing my whole HDD space in bootloader
<_krav> And finding a lot of sections under "main" missing? (like Browse, Genres, etc.)
<VINISH> ok thanks
<VINISH> Im proceding with installation
<VINISH> will be back soon
<Cyb3rn3t> VINISH: good luck
<linocisco> i got big problem setting up Canon LBP3050 with ubuntu 15.04 x64 for many days and not ok yet. I tried to install latest driver as per manual from canon site.http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100459601.html which is the latest one. but still having problem on status like "Idle - ccp send_data error, exit"
<BluesKaj> mindbender1:  that should make no difference. aptitude is old and not as stable as apt and apt-get, but all 3 are part of the dpkg package manager system, so they all refer back to dpkg in the repos for the package names when installing
<mindbender1> BluesKaj: you are right I just thought about it. I could use tab to get a list of alternatives
<BluesKaj> aptitude used to have a resolving advantage many yrs ago, but that's no longer the case
<mindbender1> Morevover, it turned out the line I had in list was for stable. I updated it to include mainline for nginx which solves it for me.
<mindbender1> BluesKaj: thanks for the heads up!
<BluesKaj> mindbender1:  you're welcome
<stiv2k> does anybody know how to change the power settings for the login screen... i.e. when to put the display to sleep and when to put the computer to sleep? For some reason the monitor goes to sleep VERY quickly, like in a few seconds, at the login screen
<dw1> lshw says: terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::bad_alloc'
<dw1> any ideas?
<HoloIRCUser9> Hi all, is ubuntu phone available in egypt?
<auronandace> !touch | HoloIRCUser9
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser9: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<OerHeks> HoloIRCUser9, i am not sure, you might reask in #ubuntu-touch
<HoloIRCUser9> Ok thanks all
<abeautifulmime> hi
<abeautifulmime> i've a live usb install of lubuntu
<abeautifulmime> but i'm getting input/output error every time i rty to execute a command
<abeautifulmime> and many programs are crashing
<abeautifulmime> i've no persistence configured
<abeautifulmime> how can i resolve this ?
<OerHeks> abeautifulmime, check the iso for errors, with md5sum
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<abeautifulmime> uh
<abeautifulmime> but my only os is the one that i'm running from live usb
<abeautifulmime> there is no img
<abeautifulmime> if you see what i mean
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: is it a live install or a real install on usb?
<abeautifulmime> live install
<abeautifulmime> i also changed memory recently
<abeautifulmime> not sure if that could be responsiblre
<k1l_> yes
<k1l_> the live install loads into the ram. if the ram is not working properly that is a cause for that
<OerHeks> There is a memtest86 on your live iso
<roggo> whats the name of the paint program in ubuntu? not gimp, there is a ms paint like one
<OerHeks> roggo, libre office draw, but there are tons more in softwarecenter
<highmindedlowlif> maybe tuxpaint
<k1l_> or "pinta"
<k1l_> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (vivid), package size 672 kB, installed size 3200 kB
<OerHeks> pinta is a nice one indeed. or Krita.
<dft> g'day
<roggo> pinta yes!
<roggo> ty
<xheart> hi.
<xheart> why my pc ubuntu14.94 is not sycronizing with the correct date and time? i tried changing them manually but no luck.
<xheart> *14.04
<Bashing-om> xheart: Dual booting with Windows ?
<highmindedlowlif> Can anyone give me suggestions for the proscribed language/toolkit for developing Ubuntu desktop applications. I've tried quickly but couldn't get into it.
<xheart> no windows
<xheart> just ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> xheart: Next then is the time in bios correct .. maybe time to change the CMOS battery ?
<xheart> can be...
<xheart> is there a sudo command to correct the date?
<bekks> xheart: sudo ntpdate e.g.
<Bashing-om> xheart: The OS reads the hardware clock, if it is not correct in bios, well not be correct in the operating system .
<xheart> bekks is that commend correct?
<bekks> xheart: As designated, it is an example. Running random commands will not solve your issue.
<xheart> ok
<g4b1t> the default command for syncing with ubuntu servers is sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<dm_comp> what acronyms do you use for backups. like today.bckup?
<bekks> dm_comp: "daily backup". No acronym needed :)
<palla> \join irc.darksin.net
<_krav> Anyone else using Spotify on ubuntu? (and having issues with some sections)
<lotuspsychje> _krav: best to state your specific issue to the channel
<_krav> some of the default spotify "apps"/sections are missing including "Browse", "Genres", etc.
<lotuspsychje> _krav: how did you install spotify, ubuntu version?
<_krav> i did install the ubuntu version
<k1l_> _krav: talk to spotify about that, its their app
<BluesKaj> _krav: does spotify use it's own "browser' ?
<_krav> hmm
<_krav> not sure but it feels like it
<_krav> some other pages work and appear as selections
<_krav> playlist-based pages or top-X pages
<_krav> though it could
<_krav> i found you could type "spotify:app:browser" in the search field to get to the browser directly, but i get a blank page, a loading and then nothing
<_krav> so you may be onto something
<_krav> if it does use a browser maybe something is blocking it
<lotuspsychje> _krav: try k1l_ sugestion #spotify
<clrae> where can i download lubuntu-desktop package ? , i want to download it to usb and unpack/install it manually without internet access
<_krav> i really gotta turn off join/leave messages
<_krav> theyre crazy in this channel lol..
<highmindedlowlif> Hi, the screen on my laptop is broken so I use an external monitor but the monitor doesn't display anything until I get all the way to the desktop. I'm using LXDE and want to change to Unity but the greeter won't display. Can I set it to go straight to Unity from the cli?
<abeautifulmime> hello
<abeautifulmime> i have an ubuntu live install
<abeautifulmime> lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | clrae
<ubottu> clrae: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.59 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<abeautifulmime> but im getting squashfs errors on reboot
<abeautifulmime> and programs are crashing randomly
<abeautifulmime> or im getting input output errors in the console
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: either your usb stick is dying or the memory
<abeautifulmime> what can i do
<bekks> abeautifulmime: So your live install is corrupted. Create a new one.
<abeautifulmime> i did replace the memry recently
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | highmindedlowlif tryed this?
<ubottu> highmindedlowlif tryed this?: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: was ist ok before the memory replacement?
<abeautifulmime> how can i verify if it is ram or usb
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: run memtest, like told before
<owen1> my mouse don't highlight anything on my laptop's monitor. i can click on things but not highlight and it's fine on my external monitor. any ideas?
<abeautifulmime> yes
<niva1> hi I have 2 lvm volumes inside a dmcrypt, I want to expand one of the two lvm volumes and I sm using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions#Enlarge_an_encrypted_partition
<niva1> I am stuck
<abeautifulmime> it was ok before memory replacement but ive had no problems with the ram for a few days
<abeautifulmime> its only today that it occurred
<niva1> in the 11 Resize the (LVM) Physical Volume.
<k1l_> !memtest | abeautifulmime
<niva1> it gives me Insufficient free space: 1024 extents needed, but only 0 available
<OerHeks> abeautifulmime, hardware happen to break,so did you perform a memtest86 test?
<clrae> ubottu ; why is it so small only 2 kB , shouldnt it be 500 mb or so ? am not going to install iy from the  net
<lotuspsychje> owen1: did you mirror screens?
<abeautifulmime> no ive not done one before
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FaultyHardware  abeautifulmime
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: talking or wishing doesnt help in your situation. make the memtest
<allizom> clrae: you'll need to fetch dependencies as well. ubottu is a bot anyway
<clrae> allizom ; can you explain more ?
<lotuspsychje> clrae: you can sudo apt-get download lubuntu-desktop perhaps
<niva1> any ideas on how to expand it ?
<allizom> clrae: the package you are after is dependent on many others. you need to install them too
<highmindedlowlif> lotuspsychje, if I am stuck on the login screen and can't see my desktop, can I use xrandr from a virtual terminal to change where X is displaying to?
<clrae> allizom ; i just want to install GUI interface , so i can get out of the command prompt
<owen1> lotuspsychje: not mirror
<allizom> clrae: what did you install? ubuntu server?
<lotuspsychje> clrae: could try a small one like blackbox
<lotuspsychje> owen1: try mirror
<clrae> allizom ; do i need to "sudo dpkg -i " every packege one by one ?
<abeautifulmime> thanks k1l_
<owen1> lotuspsychje: sure, just for the sake of investigating? i don't want mirror most of the time.
<abeautifulmime> ::)
<lotuspsychje> highmindedlowlif: how is your machine connected to the external monitor?
<ikonia> clrae: use apt-get it will resolve dependencies or you
<clrae> ikonia : i want to do it manually , isnt there any way ?
<allizom> clrae: put them in a folder, cd and then do "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<ikonia> why do you want to do it manually ?
<clrae> ikonia ; without internet access ?
<ikonia> why make a problem foryourself ?
<ikonia> clrae: even without internet access, if you make a repo for the packages you can do an apt-get
<ikonia> the easy solution would be to get internet access
<k1l_> clrae: with such a big meta package like the lubuntu-desktop, its most easy to get that machine to internet
<ikonia> or use an ubuntu install CD to either install the packages, or install ubuntu with a desktop in the first place
<Darrell> Anyone here happen to be a testdisk pro? I'm trying to save myself some time and create a "backup.log" file out of a "testdisk.log" file.  Can anyone tell me if this is possible?
<clrae> ikonia ; i dont have ethernet cable nor i could configure wifi
<highmindedlowlif> lotuspsychje, VGA port. Old school. I just went to a virtual terminal and did export DISPLAY=:0 and tried to set the display via xrandr but it just says "failed to change screen configuration"
<lotuspsychje> clrae: you could work with aptoncd also to backup the stuff you want offline
<ikonia> clrae: so use an ubuntu install CD to either a.) install the packages as a repo b.) re-install ubuntu/lubuntu/whatever with a desktop installed already
<clrae> k1l_ ; if it is possible i am willing to do it , please tell em how
<allizom> clrae: did you install server or desktop?
<owen1> lotuspsychje: i tried mirroring and the problem persisted. i just fonud out that it's not the monitor of my laptop. it's only chrome. firefox is fine!
<k1l_> clrae: get the huge load of package manually, then use dpkg -i on the packages
<k1l_> clrae: good luck
<lotuspsychje> owen1: thats weird then
<ikonia> just download an ubuntu/lubuntu install CD , it will be a repo, and then you can just do apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<owen1> lotuspsychje: also it's only my mouse. not my touchpoint!
<ikonia> simple, job done
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: can you tell us what your trying to do in the first place?
<ioria> clrae, you can try the lxde.iso from here http://lxde.org/download/   (don't know if you can install it, it's a live )   or we can try to make your wifi working ....
<hecatae> Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-65-generic x86_64) < anyone know if that is the latest kernel for trusty?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: try create a new user, and test it from there?
<clrae> <k1l_ ; can you please refer me where i can download the packeges  needed for lubuntu-desktop
<Darrell> recover a couple of corrupted partitions on a 500gb hard drive.
<highmindedlowlif> lotuspsychje, there must be some configuration file somewhere that I can change if I just knew what it was
<ikonia> clrae: download a lubuntu install CD
<Darrell> or "deleted" I should say
<ikonia> clrae: mount it - and then just apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> clrae: packages.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: i would reccomend to scan the whole hd with photorec to recover
<owen1> lotuspsychje: ok. thanks!
<ioria> clrae, already posted http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop
<lotuspsychje> highmindedlowlif: i dont fully understand whats happening sorry, attaching external monitor should already give you 'screen' at POST booting
<Darrell> oops, ignore that
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: /query nick
<highmindedlowlif> lotuspsychje, thanks. Yeah, I know it's weird. Only laptop I've ever seen that doesn't do that. I'll figure it out. I'm exploring the /etc/lightdm directory as we speak. Wish me luck.
<lotuspsychje> highmindedlowlif: maybe a fresh install would fix that out right to your external
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: sudo photorec and scan whole partitions
<Darrell> lotuspsychje: I scanned the disk earlier this morning using testdisk and found the needed partitions, however I managed to choose one incorrectly. I already have all the required info from the testdisk.log file, I just need to know how to use the included info to make a backup.log file from that info. Rather than waiting another four hours for the scan to complete.
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: testdisk is to test the hd, photorec to recover
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: photorec wont scan hours for 500gig
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: try a fresh scan :p
<Darrell> I understand this, but until the partition tables are correct it won't do anything. Correct?
<lotuspsychje> Darrell: try it, see for yourself
<lotuspsychje> highmindedlowlif: you could try a liveusb of ubuntu, see if it would make your external screen work right away
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me how well supported is digital out (coax or optical) in ubuntu ? are there drivers that support these ports ? I am talking abou integrated SPDIF ports in the motherboard
<Bashing-om> hecatae: Yes it is : uname -r >> 3.13.0-65-generic . Non HWE .
<hecatae> Bashing-om:  thank you
<Bashing-om> hecatae: :)
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: in most cases ubuntu will load up needed drivers automaticly
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, I have a certain motherboard with a Realtek chipset, but I can't find it on the alsaproject how well this chipset is supported
<linocisco> hi
<linocisco> who is using ruby on rails on ubuntu?
<linocisco> I am so confused with what I have installed during one day ruby on rails course which included vagrant,atom and vm .I can't decide which are really located where
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: test it out on liveusb?
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, yeah.. good point :) thanks
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: just make sure your connected to internet + updates maybe choose LTS
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, aren't these drivers bundled with the kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: what kind of plans do you have with the infrared
<sorinello> lotuspsychje, not infrared. I want to switch from analog to digital, and I want to see if Linux supports my obo's realtek chipset
<lotuspsychje> sorinello: ok try the live then :p
<abeautifulmime> k1l_ i ran dd to copy to usb in cygwin but its not showing up
<highmindedlowlif> lotuspsychje, I'll try that. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: did you try the #ruby chanel?
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ruby and rubyonrails are not the same
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, i m also checking rubyonrails channel
<k1l_> abeautifulmime: try another usb pen drive. this might be broken
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: can this help you get started: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ruby-on-rails.html
<abeautifulmime> HMM
<abeautifulmime> ok
<lotuspsychje> linocisco: or the #ubuntu-server guys
<abeautifulmime> k1l_ it may be a cygwin issue
<abeautifulmime> i can copy to the drive in windows
<abeautifulmime> logically speaking it sounds like a cygwin problem
<linocisco> lotuspsychje, ok
<prock> i had installed ubuntu to a usb stick, ext4, not unetbootin etc, and doing some updates, the process messed up, and now in the usb sticks grub menu it only has memtest, how to correct this
<lotuspsychje> prock: is this a liveusb or persistent usb?
<prock> live usb installed to another usb (Try Ubuntu / Install Ubuntu) -> install
<lotuspsychje> prock: how did you create the liveusb?
<prock> so its persistant with no persistance file
<prock> dd
<prock> my install would be the same as a hdd, but no swap
<Sacrelicious> question for all
<Sacrelicious> is there a program that will allow me to route a call from skype into audacity?
<lotuspsychje> prock: not sure i follow sorry, maybe someone else can solve this
<lotuspsychje> Sacrelicious: whats your end goal with this
<lotuspsychje> Sacrelicious: record a call?
<popey> Sacrelicious: do you man, "record a skype call"?
<popey> *mean
<prock> lotuspsychje: forget how im booting and think of a normal install, do updates, the inital ones from clean install, the process messes up along hte way, mostly done thow, and then grub menu only has memtest+ option
<popey> prock: boot to another live install, insert your broken usb, chroot to the broken one and reinstall grub
<Sacrelicious> lotuspsychje, yeah just recording the audio output of a skype audio call
<Bashing-om> prock: I would in that case boot up a liveDVD, mount the install's root partition and list the contents of /boot . If kernels are present, CHroot into the install and re-install grub .
<prock> hold phone up to computer lol
<popey> Sacrelicious: two ways to do that, one is "skype call recorder" which works well, the other is an app called AudioRecorder - I have used both, they're both great
<prock> and if no kernel present? Bashing-om
<Sacrelicious> excellent
<popey> prock: in chroot you can reinstall whatever is missing
<prock> whats the chroot commands, thats been a long time since i done that
<Sacrelicious> popey, can i download them from terminal?
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | prock
<ubottu> prock: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Bashing-om> prock: That would be a hairy situation .. Might try and install the newest kernel(s) and see what results .
<clrae> ikonia ; you said " even without internet access, if you make a repo for the packages you can do an apt-get " can you tell me how to make a repo for the packages in a usb stck ?
<popey> Sacrelicious: sure.
<ikonia> clrae: download the lubuntu install media and make a "livecd" usb from it, it will then act as a repo for you
<popey> Sacrelicious: http://atdot.ch/scr/ for skype call recorder, https://launchpad.net/audio-recorder for audio recorder
<popey> ikonia: it will?
<ikonia> popey: you can use it as a repo, yes, it installs the line in the sources.list
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | clrae or try this
<ubottu> clrae or try this: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (vivid), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<Twirl> Hello, it seems extremely complicated to add fonts to ubuntu to use in programs such as Net beans and Android Development Studio, i followed a guide that explained how to open the fonts with FontForge and saving them without info and some other things but it doesn't work and everything is completely broken and time consuming, isnt there a site or repository to download fonts that will work out of the box in those IDEs?
<ikonia> it's only got the minimum packages on though
<popey> ikonia: but there's next to nothing in the repo
<clrae> ikonia ; and then  plug the usb and  do apt-get  ?
<prock> Bashing-om: how to get latest kernel
<ikonia> popey: enough to install a desktop
<ikonia> (as in the lubuntu desktop meta package)
<popey> ikonia: nope
<ikonia> popey: really ? the lubuntu install CD doesn't have the lubuntu desktop packages on
<popey> ikonia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/lubuntu-15.04-alternate-i386.list look at what is in pool
<Bashing-om> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<popey> ikonia: no, that's not how live cds work
<ikonia> popey: I thought it still had the minimum packages on to do the lubuntu install
<popey> nope
<popey> the install is inside a compressed (casper) image
<ikonia> wow, didn't know that
<popey> oh, blimey, maybe I'm wrong
<popey> lubuntu cd has way more than any other flavour, my apologies
<popey> how odd
<ikonia> thats the file system
<ikonia> popey: no big deal,
<rww> yeah, lubuntu is special about that
<Twirl> Anyone knows a site with fonts to use in Netbeans/Android Development Studio that doesnt need to pass through fonts editors ?
<rww> would be right for the rest of the flavors though
<Sacrelicious> can i download skype call recorder from terminal?
<Sacrelicious> popey, can i get it from terminal?
<Twirl> Sacrelicious: its easier to use another recorder
<Sacrelicious> Twirl, which one?
<Twirl> Sacrelicious: audacity is the best
<Twirl> in every sense
<leevision> got a problem using backbox 4 with aircrack error fix channel mono -1
<Sacrelicious> Twirl, i have audacity. i just dont know how to pipe in the skype call as an input?
<popey> Sacrelicious: you can wget those debs and dpkg -i install them
<ikonia> leevision: try the backbox support resources please, it's not something this channel supports
<Twirl> Sacrelicious: well i use it with microphone/speakers so u might need to do a lil research
<Sacrelicious> popey, i'm a noob...what do i type in terminal?
<popey> Sacrelicious: the nice thing about skype call recorder is it's automatic, it just records every call. no need to launch audacity
<Sacrelicious> popey, perfect - how do i install it?
<leevision> there is no backbox support ubuntu invented Backbox
<popey> Sacrelicious: you running 32-bit or 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Sacrelicious> popey, 64 bit
<ikonia> leevision: there is
<ikonia> leevision: it's on a different network, it's listed on their support website,
<k1l_> !backbox | leevision
<ubottu> leevision: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<popey> Sacrelicious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12684485/
<leevision> Aircrack is not a backbox only tool , Ubuntu has it too
<popey> leevision: come back when you're runnimng ubuntu then
<ikonia> leevision: it's not supported here, use the backbox channel, please.
<clrae> what are the nesessary packages that i need to sudo dpkg -i  to get lubuntu GUI interface ?
<ikonia> clrae: don't use dpkg -i
<k1l_> leevision: we dont need to tell you 10 more times, do we? no. please use #backbox, thanks
<ikonia> just apt-get the lubuntu-desktop meta package
<clrae> ikonia : why ?
<prock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot is not cutting it
<ikonia> so it will make it easy and quick for you
<wafflejock> clrae: apt-get will get the dependencies for you no need to manually hunt them down
<clrae> ikonia : where can i download lubuntu-desktop meta package
<Bashing-om> prock: Look'n to see about you chroot link .
<Sacrelicious> popey, thank you
<popey> np
<clrae> wafflejock; how long would it take if i do it manually ?$
<ikonia> clrae: from the livecd I suggested earlier
<ikonia> clrae: is this a clean install ?
<prock> i need to give the mount path
<leevision> ChanServ I killed thel and used ignore negative-one but could not get the handshake
<prock> looks up gentoo's chroot, its perfict, im just making this usb stick for a friend cause his harddrive went bad
<wafflejock> clrae: you can always just download the packages from the packages site directly but if you're online apt-get is way easier http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> clrae: is this a "new" or "clean" install your trying to work with ?
<clrae> ikonia>  where can i get/download the lubuntu install media and how to make a a "livecd" usb from it ??
<lotuspsychje> he wants lubuntu-desktop for offline install
<prock> Bashing-om: more like this : mount -t proc proc /mnt
<prock> mount --rbind /sys /mnt
<prock> mount --rbind /dev /mnt
<wafflejock> clrae: http://lubuntu.net/
<Bashing-om> prock: My method ' sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt ' .
<clrae> ikonia ; i installed the base system from mini iso and now i need the GUI interface Lubuntu envirenment
<ikonia> clrae: ok - then I advise you to just re-install using a lubuntu CD, instead of the mini
<ikonia> clrae: it will do everything for you then
<ikonia> make it easy
<rww> mini ISO amuses me, half the time I see people use it it turns out they do in fact need the non-mini stuff
<wafflejock> yeah unfortunate you need a DVD for regular installs now though too
<wafflejock> or USB
<prock> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt - for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done - sudo chroot /mnt
<reisio> rww: what stuff?
<wafflejock> old stuff is stuck with mini or whatever
<prock> exactly like that ?^
<rww> reisio: drivers, generally
<prock> well XY lol
<lotuspsychje> so whats the mini designed for to do exactly?
<rww> wafflejock: eh, imho if your system's old enough that it doesn't support USB sticks, you might want to consider not using Ubuntu
<rww> but that's just my personal opinion
<Bashing-om> prock: Where sdXY is the target partition that hold the rppt file system .. as in sda1 .
<clrae_>  ikonia ; i installed the base system from mini iso and now i need the GUI interface Lubuntu envirenment
<Bashing-om> root*
<wafflejock> rww: yeah never done it for anything but to see if it would run and any better than win 98 or whatever was on those machines
<TJ-> clrae: if you've got a minimal system installed and booted then its just a case of "apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<clrae_> ikonia : i dont have wifi working to install it , so i need to install it offline from a usb
<ikonia> clrae: I suggest you forget that install, and just reinstall using a lubuntu install CD / usb
<reisio> rww: what else would one use
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: minimal base system where you can setup the minimum of packages that you think you need (instead of having a full desktop and stripping down packages afterwards)
<rww> reisio: debian, obviously
<TJ-> clrae_: is this the install that had the device I/O errors ?
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: but if you isntall the big meta package anyway, you can use the full iso :)
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: mostly for bandwith/data issues then?
<reisio> rww: :p
<Bashing-om> clrae_: A base minimal install requires 'xorg' to support the GUI ..
<clrae_> TJ- ; No
<clrae_> Bashing-om> so i need to install xorg , How ?
<ikonia> clrae_: stop
<ikonia> clrae_: to get working - do this simpley
<ikonia> clrae_: 1.) download the lubuntu live image/install image from lubuntu.net b.) make install media c.) install lubuntu
<ikonia> clrae_: it's that simple
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: for advanced users who want differen DE/WM or such, or a minimal system. but most times users just load the heavy meta packages anyway, so that doesnt make sense
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: ok tnx
<Bashing-om> clrae_: Installing from base minimal is not for the faint at heart. A lot of prior prudent planning is involved . Not to say you can not do it .. just be prepared .
<rww> out of interest, does debootstrap still work with Ubuntu?
<clrae_> ikonia: no it is not , oh my god i need to explain again
<k1l_> rww: why not?
<rww> k1l_: i don't know, ubuntu breaks random stuff like that, was wondering if it was still supported
<rww> and the relevant wiki article is from 2013 so...
<lotuspsychje> rww: saw it come up on ubuntu-touch also
<ikonia> clrae_: what is the actual problem ?
<k1l_> clrae_: what ubuntu install is there installed where the wifi doesnt work? is it a regular desktop?
<rww> ah, or there's the article on the *other* wiki which is linked from the first wiki but was last modified in 2012, nice
<TJ-> rww: debootstrap is still the primary tool
<rww> TJ-: thanks
<clrae_> Bashing-om> ;  you see i hade to install using mini iso , i tried to install with the full lubuntu iso , but it dosnt work for some raeson get stuck in the proccess of the installation and it says i have a faulty hard drive , so i tried with the mini iso and this time it worked and i habe command line prompt ,  SO ALL i need now is  a graphical LUbuntu-desktop  interface to get going
<ikonia> clrae_: if you have a faulty hard drive - the solution is not to use the mini iso, the solution is to get a new harddrive
<TJ-> clrae_: On a non GUI system to use a non-open Wifi connection you need to manually configure the connection, eith via a Network Manager connection (if NM is installed), or more manually using /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant (which does the wifi-specific bits)
<clrae_> ikonia ; no i dont have a faulty hard drive , prove i can install other OSs
<ikonia> clrae_: then the normal install should work
<ikonia> and if it doesn't - you need to fix/work through that
<ikonia> using a mini install not a great solution
<clrae_> ikonia ; why not ?
<k1l_> clrae_: i already told you how you can achieve "your way". so what is the problem now?
<TJ-> clrae_: ikonia  Bashing-om I looked at the logs - the installer reported an I/O error that inferred there was a faulty hard drive. In fact, kern.log showed the problem was in reading the squash FS from the installer media
<ikonia> clrae_: because you're making a problem hard and will end up creating a problem for yourself rather than just fixing the problem
<ikonia> TJ-: perfect, so faulty media
<ikonia> thank you for doing the leg work
<clrae_> k1l_; you said install the packages manually one by one , but i figured that would take so long ? how long is it gonna take me if i try to  install every packege with sudo dpkg -i
<ikonia> clrae_: stop looking at that option
<MJK72901> Hello
<ikonia> clrae_: it will cause you problems
<popey> clrae_: it's not the time, it's that it's likely to end in failure.
<popey> clrae_: you are trying to subvert the package manager which is there to help you
<MJK72901> Hi
<k1l_> clrae_: you can name al packages in one line. but we already told you that this way is just plain too much work.
<k1l_> clrae_: there is no "click here and it works" solution that you want. people in here did name some solutions. you dont like them, but they seem to be the best solutions
<TJ-> !info apt-offline | clrae_: If you want to go head with the offline package install
<mcerb> Why does wifi disable itself every time I try to enable it?
<ubottu> clrae_: If you want to go head with the offline package install: apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline APT package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6 (vivid), package size 54 kB, installed size 345 kB
<clrae_> k1l_ can you please write the command to install them in one line  in paste.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> clrae_: no, please try to listen to the advice
<ikonia> clrae_: ignoring what's been said and pressing ahead will end in a problem for you
<k1l_> clrae_: no. that is too much work.
<ikonia> clrae_: TJ- has done the work for you - your install media seemed to be bad
<k1l_> clrae_: if you dont even want to do that work, why should i?
<ikonia> clrae_: make new install media and just install lubuntu
<TJ-> clrae_: for apt-offline see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use_apt-offline
<clrae_> k1l_  : it's not that i dont want , its that i dont know the proccess
<TJ-> clrae_: What everyone is trying to tell you is it would likely be quicker, and less frustrating, to re-download a GUI Desktop installer, verify it on the install media (USB, DVD), and use it
<ikonia> clrae_: ok - so id you don't know, please listen to advice, this is not the right way to do this
<k1l_> clrae_: please see what TJ- linked you
<k1l_> clrae_: the manual way is not really a solution. we just mentioned this since you  were annoying in asking that over and over again
<mcerb> I have an hp split x2 and I can't get wifi to work
<TJ-> clrae_: k1l_: ikonia If I recall correctly a day or so ago we tried to solve this, and it felt as if either USB or something else might be causing corruption of the read from the media. But I wasn't around to see if the ISO and media hash verification was done correctly. The system apparently works fine with other distros/installers so it appeared to be isolated to this particular attempt with Ubuntu rather
<TJ-> than something systemic
<ikonia> TJ-: great work, it seems logical for someone who is new to ubuntu to re-create the install media and try again as the easy solution to a working system
<TJ-> ikonia: If I recall correctly that was what happened and the issue repeated, but as I say, I wasn't around later to see how things transpired.
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: ubuntu version and wifi chipset?
<mcerb> 15.04 and Intel corporation wireless 3160
<mcerb> I got it working on mint but I can't remember how
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: can you check driver= loaded with sudo lshw -C network
<mcerb> driver=iwlwifi
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: can you check syslog or dmesg at the time wifi disconnects when you try to connect?
<TJ-> mcerb: what does "rfkill list" report?
<mcerb> Dmesg says "iwlwifi 0000:07:00.0: L1 Disabled - LTR Enabled
<mcerb> rfkill list says Soft blocked: no//Hard blocked: yes
<TJ-> mcerb: "hard blocked" means the PC firmware has disabled it. Is there a hardware switch for controlling radio, or a function hot-key ?
<TJ-> mcerb: Recently we've seen quite a few HP laptops with this bug in their firmware
<mcerb> I pressed the wifi switch a bit and now it says hard blocked no
<wontfixit> Hi! I want to disable system shutdown with not-root user in ubuntu 14.04. So, I add a consolekit.system.stop policy, but nothing happens. What did I miss?
<TJ-> mcerb: so it's now Hard/Soft blocked = No ?
<mcerb> TJ-: yes
<lotuspsychje> mcerb, TJ- this looks like something usefull to try: https://askubuntu.com/questions/677621/no-wireless-connection-on-hp-pavilion-x360-convertible
<TJ-> mcerb: /var/log/syslog should contain the messages from Network Manager/wpa_supplicant/dhclient regarding searching for/connecting to a Wifi Access Point. On 15.04 you may need to use 'sudo journalctl' instead
<TJ-> mcerb: which Ubuntu release is it?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I thought Intel had fixed all the 802.11n bugs in the iwlfifi firmware now
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: <mcerb> 15.04 and Intel corporation wireless 3160
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: did you install 15.04 with cable + updates during setup?
<TJ-> mcerb: "Unsupported splx structure" is the result of an ACPI bug; I would strongly suspect you can fix it with w auitable "acpi_osi=xxxxxx" kernel parameter.
<ubuntu931> why nice doesnt have any effect on my ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> s/w auitable/a suitable/
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu931: why nice?
<ubuntu931> priority setting with nice command
<ubuntu931> with or without nice command my script eats up as much cpu as is available
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu931: maybe its just your script making the high load then?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu931: what kind of script and what are you trying to do?
<ubuntu931> the script is just infinite loop echo hi, but top-command shows that it eats up all cpu even though i start it with nice -n 19 script
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu931: maybe the ##programming guys can take a look at your script?
<TJ-> ubuntu931: does 'ps -efly' show the process running the script has 19, or its parent process ?
<nha> ubuntu931: as long as nothing else is running, that's the intended behavior
<nha> ubuntu931: "nice" doesn't mean "use less cpu". it means "give (some) priority to other processes"
<lotuspsychje> +1
<ubuntu931> tj-: /bin/bash ./script has 19
<nha> so if you were running more such infinite loops than you have cpu cores, and one of those loops is nice, then the nice loop should use less cpu than the others
<ubuntu931> nha: i see.
<ubuntu931> is nice the right command to keep /proc/loadavg values below 1.0 ?
<lotuspsychje> mcerb: still here?
<elosz> hello. If a file owned by root has permission 222, can root still read the file?
<hexagonSun_> hello
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: welcome, how can we help you?
<nha> ubuntu931: well, I think /proc/loadavg numbers are just something like an average over the number of processes in the run queue, so the answer to your question is "No" (a nice process running an infinite loop always wants to run, it's just that other processes running infinite loops have higher priority - it doesn't change the number of processes that want to run infinite loops)
<hexagonSun_> lotuspsychje: have you ever installed VirtualBox on 14.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: try to ask your specific issue in the channel mate
<hexagonSun_> well, this is why I'm asking: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3nhtdq/whats_the_deal_with_the_virtualbox_install_on/ I installed VirtualBox using the .deb file from their website, but it purged so many packages, it uninstalled (at least) 4 other programs from my computer
<hexagonSun_> including php5 packages :s
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: you can install virtualbox right from the ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox | hexagonSun_
<ubottu> hexagonSun_: virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 15697 kB, installed size 60053 kB
<wonko451> Hi guys, got a question about modules when anyone has a minute
<lotuspsychje> wonko451: ask your issue in the channel mate
<hexagonSun_> that wouldn't need for the other packages to be purged?
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: its reccomended to install package versions, for your specific ubuntu version
<ubuntu931> nha: ok
<lotuspsychje> !latest | hexagonSun_
<ubottu> hexagonSun_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<wileee> hexagonSun_, #rd party download not truly part of support here, however dependencies do this, just be aware of what you're doing.
<wonko451> Ok, question is I have a raspberry pi running Volumio, debian under the hood, I know the modules I need to load, is there a way to load them and stay persistant across reboots other than recompiling the kernal?
<wileee> 3rd*
<hexagonSun_> lotuspsychje: yeah, I mean, the .deb file was specifically for 14.04 LTS "trusty"
<wileee> wonko451, related to ubuntu how?
<lotuspsychje> wonko451: ask this in #debian please
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: can you recall wich version?
<hexagonSun_> wileee: I'm still kind of new to stuff... installing by ubuntu repo would be something like "sudo add-apt-repository multiverse" then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install virtualbox"? and that wouldn't need the packages to be purged?
<hexagonSun_> lotuspsychje: virtualbox-5.0_5.0.4-102546~Ubuntu~trusty_i386
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox trusty
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 15203 kB, installed size 59163 kB
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: read the latest trigger i pasted to you
<wileee> Hexagen, vbox is in the ubuntu repos, you already have them onboard is all, be careful coming up with ideas rather than just asking, it makes it really hard to help.
<hexagonSun_> I'm sorry if I don't fully follow you
<hexagonSun_> I'm still learning. So, I need to install VirtualBox 4.3.10?
<wonko451> okies, thanks
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: yes
<hexagonSun_> lotuspsychje: how do I do that from command line?
<wileee> hexagonSun_, If we spend tome giving you yes or no's to questions and you're guessing is what I mean, no biggie, just a subtle analysis of help models.
<lotuspsychje> hexagonSun_: well try to uninstall previous vbox and install with sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<imthenachoman> hello guys. i was wondering, if i was to do a fresh install of ubuntu and at the partition option mount /dev/sdb1 as ext4 /data, what would it's fstab look like?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | imthenachoman
<ubottu> imthenachoman: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wileee> imthenachoman, THis a data partition to be mounted within ubuntu boot?
<imthenachoman> wileee: yes
<imthenachoman> lotuspsychje: i know what fstab and all that is. i am wondering how ubuntu adds default entries
<wileee> imthenachoman, Cool, just check the link and ask any more questions, it can be confusing.
<lotuspsychje> imthenachoman: there are examples on that url
<imthenachoman> wileee: that tuxfiles link doesn't work
<wileee> imthenachoman, Yeah, the ubuntu wiki is your best help and any links there, fstab itself will have most of what you need to ee for this within other mounts.
<wileee> see*
<imthenachoman> wileee: i've checked those. none seem to tell me what Ubuntu WOULD have mounted it as. the only other way i can check is to do a fresh install again
<wileee> imthenachoman, mounted it as means?
<hexagonSun_> thank you both wileee and lotuspsychje for taking time to answer to me, now I have all of my programs working, including VirtualBox
<wileee> cool
<lotuspsychje> !yay | hexagonSun_
<ubottu> hexagonSun_: Glad you made it! :-)
<imthenachoman> wileee: what would the fstab entry for the drive look like if i had done a fresh install of ubuntu
<wileee> imthenachoman, You actually have excellent help with lotuspsychje so lets let them do this really.
<wileee> hare to confuse this is all
<wileee> hate*
<lotuspsychje> imthenachoman: this would be mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12685419/
<imthenachoman> lotuspsychje: you only have one drive it looks like. i was wondering what the fstab is if there were 2 hd's at install
<TJ-> imthenachoman: try this:  DEV=/dev/sdb1; echo "UUD=$(sudo blkid -s UUID -o value ${DEV}) /data $(sudo blkid -s TYPE -o value ${DEV}) defaults 0 2"
<lotuspsychje> imthenachoman: same kind of line added, sdb, sdc
<mrkie> is there any preinstalled program that supports .rar files to unpack?
<Bashing-om> imthenachoman: An example of what the installer does " UUID=136af805-5758-4880-acc4-0e1d35e2c266 /var            ext4    defaults        0       2 " for a separate partition .
<mrkie> i have ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> imthenachoman: slight typo!  DEV=/dev/sdb1; echo "UUID=$(sudo blkid -s UUID -o value ${DEV}) /data $(sudo blkid -s TYPE -o value ${DEV}) defaults 0 2"
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | mrkie
<ubottu> mrkie: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.2.1b2-1 (vivid), package size 547 kB, installed size 1486 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.2.7-0.1 (vivid), package size 127 kB, installed size 346 kB
 * OerHeks would not dare to install rar
<mrkie> OerHeks :)
 * lotuspsychje likes all ubuntu official packages :p
<OerHeks> unrar is oke
<imthenachoman> Bashing-om: thanks sir
<quants> What are the commands to reset the operating system? I run 14.04 lts. Also can my software be saved?
<lotuspsychje> quants: why do you want to reset?
<quants> There seems to be to many issues going and I can't handle it
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | quants
<ubottu> quants: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<quants> All I want to do is get rid of any unnecessary files so the errors go away
<quants> How do I recover?
<hexagonSun_> thank you all! talk to you later
<OerHeks> quants, there is no reset function in ubuntu/linux, if you messed up, reinstall.
<TJ-> quants: either identify and fix the issues by analysing the log files, or reinstall fresh
<Bashing-om> quants: The linux way is to fix the errors, the system provides lots of helps ; else one backs up personal data and re-installs . So, ya wanna fix ?
<quants>  Well I think I'll reinstall as there are so many issues I can't fix, I am a noob :(
<quants> I want to fix but it's all to much to cope with
<Bashing-om> quants: Again my 2 cents. Fixing errors and soon one is no longer a noob .
<TJ-> quants: when installing, choosing to separate /home/ to its own file-system makes reinstallation later much easier
<quants> Agreed, It's the task seems so huge right now! Is there a way to do a clean of all the unnecessary crap?
<OerHeks> quants, what is 'unnecassary crap'?? programs or what?
<stegbth> hi,
<stegbth> what means a ! in variables?
<stegbth> for example: for in ${!mi*}; do
<Bashing-om> quants: One starts with package management, get the system happy, then remove unwanted applications that you have installed . base system "should" remain the same . Else choose to install with a different DE .
<TJ-> stegbth: In bash shell that expands to an array variable's key, instead of value
<stegbth> TJ, what does the mean?
<TJ-> stegbth: see "man bash" and the section on Arrays
<quants> Bashing, I'll take a look at removing software I'm not using but the program manager isn't working
<quants> The software centre even
<Bashing-om> quants: Like said, that is the 1st thing . get the package manager happy . What results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ' show the outputs in a pastebin and we see what it takes to make happy .
<Bashing-om> !paste | quants
<ubottu> quants: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<quants> Bashing ok I'll do that now for you
<Bashing-om> quants: K; We are here to help you .
<quants> You guys are great
<stegbth> TJ, thank you, that was the point
<dw1> hmm, win 7 doesnt recognize my ubuntu-made ntfs with very large files (5-6GB) on usb
<dw1> it shows part of one file
 * dw1 checks the copy again
<Bashing-om> dw1: fat16 4 Gig limit ?
<dw1> ntfs
<dw1> another thing is when i copied two files totalling 13G the first file copied fast and the next one caused my CPU to spike to like 200% on both cores
<dw1> 1. format usb stick to ntfs with disk tools 2. copy files to it 3. plug into windows
<Bashing-om> dw1: opps, me and tunnel vision ..
<OerHeks> dw1, copy 2 files simultaneously ?
<dw1> guess it was <12G idk
<dw1> yeah, via nautilus
<dw1> file X of 2 and progress bar.. 40-15M/s to usb
<dw1> but the files were there before i put it into windows
<dw1> it wrecked em
<OerHeks> I have seen that in the past too, one solution was copying one large file at the time.
<dw1> i shall try it
<Quantumpants> Bashing-om this is the result http://pastebin.com/VWafmS8m
<k1l_> Quantumpants: so you are using kali? then ask the kali support please
<Bashing-om> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<k1l_> especcially when the kali repos are beeing the issue here....
<TJ-> dw1: Files get put in RAM cache when you're copying, then more slowly are flushed to the target device. To ensure all data is flushed you need to 'sync' and wait for it to return, and then unmount correctly, else data will be lost
<Quantumpants> im not using kali, i use 14.04 but have eliments of kali in there.  i will be running kali in vertual box
<dw1> TJ-: i heard about sync. nautilus has "safely eject" in the context i believe
<dw1> i wasn't using sync though
<dw1> so yeah that might be it
<Quantumpants> bashing its not kali, i got some kali tools
<dw1> crap i just ran it while copying :D
<k1l_> Quantumpants: if you use the kali repos it will overide all the ubuntu packages.
<Quantumpants> thats the problem then! shit im an idiot
<Bashing-om> Quantumpants: No not idiot, just in the process of learning . No can do that .
<dw1> is it bad to cancel a sync? this one's not responding
<Quantumpants> how do i fix my mistake?
<TJ-> dw1: I'd expect the GUI too's 'eject' to ensure the same thing was done in the background. USB 2 writes very slowly so if you don't have to wait a few minutes for it to complete, it hasn't flushed
<Quantumpants> please tell me its easy
<dw1> it finished. :)
<marek_> hello world
<TJ-> dw1: best thing if unsure is open a terminal and run "sync"
<dw1> yeah i always use the eject and figured that would do it but no the sync takes a little time
<Bashing-om> Quantumpants: 'Fraid in this case there is no fix - dependency hell is what you are in for . RE-install is the only viable option in the long run .
<Quantumpants> ok, thats cool. we all learn from our mistakes
<Bashing-om> Quantumpants: ^ True, and it only makes one the stronger .
<marek_> hello
<marek_> l
<Bashing-om> marek_: Hello, your support question ?
<Sacrelicious> guys I just purchased a sanson meteor USB mic, its not being recognized by ubuntu, any advice?
<Ben64> unplug it, wait a bit, plug it in, wait another bit, then pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail -n42"
<quants> Bashing I'm on
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/GBRwabdz
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: doesn't look good
<Sacrelicious> Ben64 no dice?
<Ben64> can't even see where you plugged it in, so many errors
<Sacrelicious> any idea what the cause might be?
<Sacrelicious> i'm going to try reboot...
<V3rdant> Hi, I'm having real problems with my network connection. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and a kernel version of 3.16. I have a Dlink DWA-548 PCI network card. I normally have a speed of 1Mb/s. I know this isn't my network because my 5 year old laptop gets speeds of 65Mb/s. I tried blacklisting the driver and trying others. I even downloaded and installed a driver from https://github.com/agerwick/RT28XX-RT539X-Linux-driver . Whenever I used a dr
<V3rdant> iver that was not the original one (rt2800pci) the screen would freeze or completely go black. The only thing I haven't tried is ndiswrapper. Do you guys have any other suggestions?
<Sacrelicious> Ben64,  what was the string I typed before I rebooted?
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: dmesg
<Solarbaby> I have a luks encrypted usb hard drive connected to my Ubuntu 14.04 HTPC.  When pressing the power button to shutdown the HTPS I would like to initiate a shutdown script to unmount my hard drive.  Should I do this with upstart?
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/BdHS0zNj
<pota> hi
<Solarbaby> HTPC I think it what I meant to say ;)
<Ben64> Solarbaby: the normal shutdown process unmounts all drives
<Solarbaby> Ben64 my drive is mounted manually upon every start
<Ben64> Solarbaby: ok?
<Solarbaby> Its a luks encrypted drive. so a password is required for mounting only
<Ben64> i'm not seeing the relevance
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, thats the new output...different from the last output.
<Solarbaby> Ben64 this drive is not listed in /etc/fstab
<Solarbaby> or whatever it is
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: yep, did you unplug and replug again
<Ben64> Solarbaby: yes you've said that in like 3 different ways now, its still not relevant
<Solarbaby> Ben64I used a script to unmount the drive
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, yeah, and rebooted. still not reading it though
<Solarbaby> Ben64: I get the feeling we're just not clicking here :)
<Ben64> Solarbaby: you're not understanding
<Solarbaby> Ben64: I would like to understand.  I know my drive doesn't unmount by itself.
<Ben64> it does
<Ben64> every mount gets unmounted during shutdown
<Solarbaby> Ben64: is there a way I can prove what you say is true when it comes to my Luks encrypted usb hard drive?
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: unplug, plug back in, paste dmesg again
<Ben64> Solarbaby: its part of the shutdown process, everything gets unmounted
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/tDx0NCNw
<Solarbaby> Ben64: sounds like I need to read up on this.  Thanks for the heads up on that.
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: looks like it sees it now
<Solarbaby> Ben64: I guess what I need to do then is run a script to verify that it has been unmounted before a shutdown finishes
<Ben64> Solarbaby: no
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, any idea why its not available as an input device, even in volume control?
<Ben64> Sacrelicious: not sure, but look at lines 417,418 ... it shows up as an input device
<Sacrelicious> Ben64, just showed up on my list of devices...i have no idea why it took so long... thank you for your help.
<a4lfr32> hi
<Lexicade> Is there a way to interact with another users currently existing screen?
<Solarbaby> Ben64: Here is something I read from guardianprojects that has me a bit concerned stil. Probably should make a script run during shutdown to cleanly "luksClose" the encrypted partition and then umount them. Not doing this is probably very crazy
<Solarbaby> they were referring to internal user encrypted data though
<Solarbaby> might be so different that it's not relevent
<CalebW> I need help with executing some commands at startup
<CalebW> I put them in /etc/rc.loacal
<CalebW> rc.local
<quants> Bashing-om: ok I'm in my iPad now ready
<Bashing-om> quants: So, does the "check disk for defects" complete with no errors ?
<quants> Hold on
<quants> ......
<CalebW> I'm trying to randomize my mac address on boot, but it's not working
<Ben64> CalebW: why
<CalebW> Why not?
<Ben64> because there is no point
<CalebW> Your device can't be tied to a certain mac
<CalebW> Extra protection when browsing the web
<Ben64> no, your mac address never makes it to the web
<CalebW> It makes it to the router
<Ben64> yep, so the only person who knows your mac address will be... you
<CalebW> And the university blocked my mac address :/
<Ben64> well then you should talk to the university
<CalebW> Or I could just spoof my mac on boot
<V3rdant> CalebW: Is this what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses
<quants> Bashing-om: I'm being told off by my wife for being up to late, sorry and thanks I'll chat soon I hope
<CalebW> yes thank you
<CalebW> But the e switch doesn't work
<Bashing-om> quants: We can pick this up later . Good night .
<CalebW> macchanger -e eth0 doesn't change  my address
<CalebW> I've ran it several times
<V3rdant> Are you on wifi or ethernet
<CalebW> ethernet
<CalebW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12686192/
<CalebW> That's after I ran the above command
<noturno-anonymou> alguem ai?
<Lexicade> Anyone know much about screens and seeting them up for multiusers?
<V3rdant> Alright. Give me a second. I'm going to download Macchanger and see if I can get this to work. My laptop is also really terrible so we'll see how long this takes
<user2> hi everybody, I need  some help. When I want to update it displays "There is not enough space left" then it says: " please use ... get clean" in fact it doesnt work out
<Bashing-om> user2: Pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' .
<user2> ty, but nothing else?
<Bashing-om> user2: That is to show where the space constraints are, depending then is what we do to get some operating room .
<noturno-anonymou> oi
<Bashing-om> user2: Do you need guidance on using "pastebin" ?
<user2> yes, actually I am unexperienced when it comes to using linux
<Bashing-om> user2: We all were at one time . No biggy, you will get over it .
<Bashing-om> !paste | user2
<ubottu> user2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bashing-om> user2: ^ So do ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' to install the tool . once installed do ' df -h | pastebinit ' and ' df -i | pastebinit ' . the results will be URLs back in terminal. Pass those links back here in channel .
<user2> I did something like that before. But it was way easier to do. Isn't ther a certain command for cleaning old files to get mre space for all the new data
<Bashing-om> user2: IF df -h says that '/' root is full .. then there is a good chance that ' sudo apt-get autoremove' will resolve that situation .
#ubuntu 2016-10-03
<check_> !info 16.10
<ubottu> Package 16.10 does not exist in xenial
<OerHeks>  -info
<OerHeks> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> 17 days to go
<check_> tnks ->> OerHeks
<razieliyo> still afraid of updating from 14.04 to 16.04 :S
<razieliyo> I did once and fucked my system
<razieliyo> but I would need it because a lot of dependencies on some new package versions
<razieliyo> has anyone made the step from 14.04 to 16.04? experiences?
<ahmed__> hi
<ahmed__> any one here
<ahmed__> hi there
<morf> maybe
<Valjan> Yes, though I am currently attempting to remove apple and replace it with Ubuntu. apple is stubborn however.
<morf> i tried that once, failed and cried like a baby
<Valjan> I spent about 8 hours last night, attempting to do it with just Ubuntu now rather than straight from TRisquel
<Valjan> If this doesn't work I'll go to more drastic measures and start playing around with partitions.
<salamanderrake> how would I use ufw to allow skypeforlinux to communicate via https?
<de-facto> well i guess you can find out which incomming port it uses (in preferences) and permit opening that port in ufw?
<de-facto> not sure what you mean by https though
<de-facto> normally port 443 is used for https servers, though i dont understand how that would relate to skype
<OerHeks> webskype?
<workisfun> hi guys, I have a (Emacs) shortcut on my taskbar, how can I find where it points to? I'd like to remove / uninstall emacs and install an older version of it (as a package I need is unstable in this new version)
<workisfun> I'm on ubuntu 14.04
<workisfun> (I'm not sure if apt-get uninstall will remove this emacs version I'm currently using)
<de-facto> " dpkg --get-selections | grep emacs" will show you all packages which names contain emacs
<de-facto> *all installed packages
<workisfun> ah it shows emacs24 deinstall (next line) emacsen-common install
<workisfun> i also have an emacs-24.5.tar.xz in my ~/Downloads/ that's extracted there as well
<liefer> My gparted looks like this: http://imgur.com/a/UcBwb . I would like to resize the unallocated 16gb to "/" but i cant resize neither the "/dev/...0p2" nor the "/dev/...0p7" device. What gives?
<Ben64> liefer: you have to unmount everything, then resize 2, then 7
<OerHeks> liefer, 5 and 6 are in extended, enlarge extended forst, then you can add to 7
<OerHeks> indeed, resize 2 ( = extended)
<liefer> hmm but this is the device im booting from
<liefer> can i still do it?
<Ben64> no
<OerHeks> it is a funny partition mess, i would wipe and start over.
<workisfun> de-facto: would I simply do `sudo apt-get uninstall emacs24` then? and i guess delete the other extracted tar.xz as well?
<workisfun> I see there is a apt-get purge command as well, not sure which one to use
<de-facto> purge clears configs aswell afaik
<workisfun> damn, i need to keep my .emacs though i guess i could make a backup, and actually it doesn't look like apt-get uninstall is actually a thing (tab completion didn't bring it up)
<workisfun> purge is the only option then?
<Valjan> Alright, so UNetbootin will never work to create a bootable usb for mac, yes or no?
<Fedoration> You mean to boot Mac OSX from USB?
<Valjan> bootable linux usb*
<Fedoration> Mac OS has been bootable from floppies, CDs, external HDs, etc for at least 20 years. UNetBootin makes bootable Linux flash drives.
<check_> purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).  ->>http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Valjan> Fedoration, booting Linux on a macbook
<Fedoration> Valjan: that works.
<Valjan> I'm having a good deal of trouble getting it to do so.
<Valjan> Everytime I create something using UNetBootin as the ubuntu page states to, the end process shows that it will not be bootable.
<check_> opps ->>http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man8/apt-get.8.html a bit more up-to-date
<Fedoration> Valjan: if you hold down the Option key as you boot up, does the screen show you the option to boot into "Windows" (ie Linux) on your attached flash device?
<Valjan> Which is actually what the last panel shows on Ubuntu's main page for creating a bootable USB drive for Macs.
<Valjan> No
<OerHeks> try etcher, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source
<Valjan> It shows Mac and recovery
<Fedoration> I found that Bootable Cd Creator (or whatever it's called) didn't work, but UNetbootin did work.
<Fedoration> How do I get my bootable flash drive to connect to a wifi network it knows about regardless of which laptop it is in and therefore what the MAC address of the wifi card is? It seems to bind each wifi profile to a MAC address, rather than simply to whatever wlan adapter is available.
<Valjan> OerHeks, I'm checking that out now.
<JeffC> Dang
<Guy1524> hey guys, so since the #elementaryos channel is dead would it be ok if I asked a question about it here?
<bazhang> please keep elementary support there only Guy1524
<Guy1524> ok ):
<napalmgrenadev2> hello I am haing trouble with my trackpad..it does not let me left click, instead sometimes when I right click it will left click, sometimes I cannot left click at all..tried googling some solutions but no dice, anyone got experience with this at all? I'm on Ubuntu 16.4 with dell XPS 4950
<lordcirth> napalmgrenadev2, are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<napalmgrenadev2> Not really, how would I know?
<napalmgrenadev2> When I first installed Ubuntu it worked fine
<napalmgrenadev2> but it does seem to be an issue with my laptop, popped up a lot in google searches
<Fedoration> napalmgrenadev2: simply plug in an external peripheral and see if you can right click / left click with that mouse / trackpad / whatever.
<Fedoration> If you can, it is hardware related. If you can't, it's software.
<lordcirth> Fedoration, well that's not perfect, it could be driver-specific.
 * Fedoration thought drivers were software...
<totis> IRC: /server irc.looksharp.com.ar
<allegorical> hi, i'm trying to smoothly animate a moving rectangle but there seems to be some visual artifacts... i'm on Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0... also should note that the behaviour was slightly different on Lubuntu... trying to understand how to get a standard behaviour, does it depend on the desktop environment?
<lordcirth> Fedoration, they are, but if you plug in a mouse and it works, then it could still be software, because the trackpad uses different drivers than a mouse.
<napalmgrenadev2> can I just plug it in or would I need to install drivers for the mouse too?
<Fedoration> napalmgrenadev2: just plug it in and click away.
<lordcirth> napalmgrenadev2, normal mice will work fine with built-in drivers
<napalmgrenadev2> hmm even when I plugged in the mouse, it has left and right click switched
<lordcirth> Some newer trackpads cause problems on Linux due to non-standard drivers
<lordcirth> napalmgrenadev2, ok, well there's a setting under Mouse that switches that, look to see if it's set
<napalmgrenadev2> it was set to primary right click...thanks man
<theskillwithin> export GIT_DIR=$PWD/.git && cd dist && GIT_WORK_TREE=$PWD GIT_INDEX=/tmp/lol && git add . && git push origin -f $(git write-tree):refs/heads/gh-pages && unset GIT_DIR GIT_WORK_TREE GIT_INDEX
<theskillwithin> ! [remote rejected] 6e3ee2b7b98db2a97877ff50a19e804c5a7ded1e -> gh-pages (failed) error: failed to push some refs to 'git@github.com:theskillwithin/hrtcup.git'
<theskillwithin> so close to figuring this out
<ubottu> theskillwithin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JeffC> ubottu is a edgy name
<ubottu> JeffC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_lenny> heyo. do any of you guys run steam on your machine?
<lordcirth> _lenny, yes.  Do you have a question about it?
<_lenny> lordcirth yes! I just ran the .deb package from their website; after it installs, when i click on the actual "Steam" icon, nothing comes up... Not sure what I can be checking. should I check the processes?
<lordcirth> _lenny, why didn't you install from the repositories?
<_lenny> i was following some random guide lordcirth
<_lenny> lordcirth should I just do a sudo apt-get install steam ?
<lordcirth> _lenny, yes
<Fedoration> How do I get a "live" flash drive (with casper-rw persistence) to connect to wifi from whatever laptop it boots in, regardless of what that particular laptop's wlan MAC address is?
<OerHeks> Fedoration, if the wifi driver is loaded automaticly( without need of certain steps), you could use the networkmanager. it all depends on wifi device/driver i guess.
<Fedoration> OerHeks: when I boot up on one laptop consistently, it consistently connects to wifi. I don't have to manually intervene at all. But when I boot into a different laptop, that wifi profile doesn't activate because the wlan device has a new MAC address (I think that's the reason anyway).
<fraktor> I just installed Xubuntu 16.04 today. It runs much better than Linux Mint DE for me. However, I'm having trouble installing wine: it keeps telling me that I have held broken packages. I'm not finding any information online except "run dpkg --add-architecture i386," which I have done. What should I try next?
<thaman> fraktor, do apt-get update, then install wine
<Fedoration> fraktor: I have only come across errors telling me about packages being held when the distribution has frozen the kernel packages for a good reason and something I'm trying to install depends on a later version of a package that depends on one of the held packages it cannot update.
<fancyfetus> hey guys, a friend just gave me 3 SSDs and one of them doesn't seem to work at all. I can't get it to show up in any disk manager I've tried.
<fancyfetus> gparted included
<fancyfetus> Any steps I can take to diagnose the problem or is it probably dead-dead?
<Fedoration> does lsblk list it?
<obZen> Try: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<obZen> Also, how are you physically testing it?
<obZen> Are you using sata or usb or something?
<fancyfetus> obZen: I've tried both :(
<Fedoration> Both?
<fancyfetus> doesn't show up in lsblk :(
<Fedoration> It sounds broken then.
<fancyfetus> darn
<Fedoration> If it showed up in lsblk you could dd over the first few Mb to erase its partition map. But not in lsblk is not a good sign.
<fancyfetus> I've literally never seen a dead SSD
<fancyfetus> i thought they were almost invincible
<Fedoration> Not heard of write limitations and wear levelling?
<Fedoration> All flash media from USB sticks to firmware to SSDs has a limited write life.
<fancyfetus> Didn't think they'd just 100% die straight out
<jon_> hello I get an error message and apt-get tells me this: "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_xenial-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages (1)
<jon_> "  CAN ANYONE HELP?
<fraktor> thaman: sorry, forgot to mention that I did that as well.
<obZen> ;-;
<fraktor> Fedoration: how should I proceed in installing wine, if some of its dependencies are frozen? I can't install version 1.4 or 1.6
<Fedoration> fancyfetus: if your pal gave you the disks second-hand, they might have physical damage to the connectors too. There's usually a reason behind why someone doesn't need them any more :)
<fancyfetus> Fedoration: He's got a whole box of them :P Even offered to send me another one to replace this one
<fancyfetus> They were being used at his work, so they're probably just worn out
<Fedoration> Could well be the case.
<fancyfetus> What do I do with a broken SSD? o.o
<fancyfetus> Anything cool and creative?
<fancyfetus> Do I drop it into a vat of Liquid Nitrogen and wait for the day that we can thaw it and repair it?
<hypercube32> Fedoration, it can be 'deleted' from the scsi bus and still be there, aka not showing up in lsblk
<fancyfetus> ^ That's what I was looking for. I need to cover all my bases
<fancyfetus> Is it fixable?
<hypercube32> before you decide that its totally gone, id scan the scsi bus again to make sure
 * fancyfetus heads to google
<fancyfetus> Wait, I should say that it also wasn't showing up in my bios
<JeffC> Hey does any one know what the office looking program is for the picture of Ubuntu Kylin on ubuntu.com
<Fedoration> It was a freebie disk with no user data on it and a replacement is offered... I'd just go with that. No point resurrecting it, depending on it, and then having it die again when you need it.
<hypercube32> fancyfetus, then you may have a larger issue
<hypercube32> fancyfetus, doesnt hurt to know what scsi sees on linux side though, you may well learn what you have
<hypercube32> ls -al /sys/class/scsi_host/host*
<hypercube32> then for how ever many of those there are, you can do this:
<hypercube32> echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan
<hypercube32> where 0 is whatever host* is
<fancyfetus> Let me boot back into ubuntu!
<hypercube32> then check dmesg
<hypercube32> its cool cause stopping and starting disks (removing them and adding them back into the scsi bus) can basically allow you /hotswap/ especially if your bios is set for it (most new ones do that)
<Valjan> Hmmm
<Valjan> Well
<Valjan> Ubuntu worked for all of 5 minutes
<Valjan> Then I restarted again and now I'm getting Grub bootloader on my MAcbook
<JeffC> Hey does any one know what the office looking program is for the picture of Ubuntu Kylin on ubuntu.com
<Valjan> If I start it, my unlock encryption screen can't be interacted with.
<lordcirth> Valjan, edit grub and remove 'splash' from kernel line
<fancyfetus> hypercube32: I'm getting no output for any of them
<fancyfetus> hypercube32: ran it on host0 to host9
<fancyfetus> No luck :(
<newdimension> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 on a virtual machine and I'm trying to troubleshoot why it's slow. I just came across a guide that says I need to "sudo bash -c 'echo vboxvideo >> /etc/modules'" to enable the virtualbox drivers. I've never encountered that step before, is it correct/
<superguest> On previous version of Ubuntu (approx.  < 12.04, I think)  the "Connect to Server" feature is not part of Nautilus, correct?
<th0r> newdimension, you can test to see if that will solve the problem. Just do 'sudo modprobe vboxvideo' and see if it solves the issue you are having. If so, add it to /etc/modules. That command will do that, so will nano
<th0r> newdimension, the modprobe will install that driver, but it won't get reinstalled at reboot unless you add it to /etc/modules
<Valjan> removing splash leaves a blank purple screen
<ubuntu> helo
<lordcirth> Valjan, hit ESC maybe?
<Valjan> seems unresponsive
<Valjan> No mouse
<newdimension> thanks th0r, just tried it. Is there a guide that's recommended to run ubuntu in virtualbox? I've read countless ones and I'm seeing incremental improvements. But this seems like the sort of thing that should have a solution out there already.
<th0r> newdimension, I no longer run ubuntu, so not sure. And haven't worked with virtualbox in quite a while either.
<newdimension> th0r: got it. thanks for the help
<morf> dunno why but i also have some stupid issues with ubuntu in virtualbox
<newdimension> What's your issue?
<morf> something with video mode
<morf> the xfce are in horribly low resolution
<morf> there is some issue with fonts or whatever
<newdimension> Did you install guest-additions?
<morf> that's not it it's something in init
<newdimension> What makes you think that?
<morf> http://i.stack.imgur.com/60gVn.png
<morf> because it's reported issue
<morf> well and the report / fix works :P
<morf> the actual problem is that ubuntu guys says the bug is in virtualbox and virtualbox says the problem is in ubuntu
<newdimension> So what's the fix for that?
<morf> and it's like single line
<newdimension> I've never had that problem, what causes it? (so I can avoid it)
<morf> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/13615
<morf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1443853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1443853 in kbd (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.10 ISO live boot in Oracle VirtualBox ends up with a corrupted display" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> morf, stop the Vbox vm, go into settings, give more videoram to the vm ?
<Marbis> clear
<newdimension> Does any one know why disabling framebuffer is recommended to speed up Ubuntu?
<morf> OerHeks: nope... the setfont removing from the mentioned script works
<webchat> how can adobe flash be installed?
<nicomachus> !flash | webchat
<ubottu> webchat: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<scetch> hi, i just switched from kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop, and now whenever i open the system settings app it arbitrarily modifies my display settings
<webchat> The instruction s on the page produce a dialog Unknown channel trusty-partner.
<scetch> it seems to pick from a profile at random - one monitor on, two monitors on with mirror mode, three monitors on but one clockwise or something
<jj995> When I boot Ubuntu, I see a blinking cursor in the top left.  I can't ssh in and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn
<jj995> *When I boot Ubuntu, I see a blinking cursor in the top left.  I can't ssh in and ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't switch to a virtual console.  I am using an nvidia NVS 5400M with the default Nouveau display driver.  If I switch to using integrated graphics in the bios, things work fine, but I want to use the discrete graphics card so I can power more monitors.  I tried adding nomodeset to grub, but that didn't change anything. How can I troubleshoot the blinking curso
<hypercube32> newdimension, best thing you could do is start using virt-manager and kvm and get away from virtualbox.  its just so much more advanced and more options than virtualbox, if you'
<hypercube32> if you've already started to hit your head on the ceiling, time to graduate
<hypercube32> granted that there is a bit of a small learning curve, but still so much more flexibility
<nicomachus> webchat: you need to enable the Partner repositories in your software sources.
<webchat> nicho looks like it worked.
<mr_ree> i've installed sudo apt-get install php7.0 libapache2-mod-php7.0 apache2. created an info.php in /var/www/html/ now when i navigate using browser localhost/info.php the gets downloaded rather than running the script
<newdimension> hypercube32: Are you talking about: virt-manager.org and linux-kvm.org ? Are they more mature than virtualbox?
<newdimension> btw I'm on a windows 10 machine
<mr_ree> anyone?
<hypercube32> newdimension, yes very much so
<hypercube32> newdimension, kvm is built into linux kernel
<hypercube32> virt-manager is the gui like interface to kvm/qemu
<hypercube32> kvm is the hypervisor
<hypercube32> its what lots of people use (like me) in production work environments
<hypercube32> and you can talk to the vm management stuff remotely too
<hypercube32> and dont need a gui really to use it, but its there and honestly pretty easy once you get the hang of it
<hypercube32> once you go that route you'll wonder what you were doing with virtualbox
<webchat> mr_ree check the application setings in firefox
<webchat> or try mozilla irc for further asisstance
<newdimension> You saying that KVM is built into linux kernel is making me think that it's for someone that is running Ubuntu as a host. I'm running windows. Or do you mean that KVM runs well with linux?
<remoh> i remove the postgresql and now i cannot reinstall
<remoh> please help
<hypercube32> newdimension, sorry didnt know you were running windows.
<hypercube32> newdimension, win10 can now do ubuntu stuff i think? although i havent tried any of that out yet
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | hypercube32
<ubottu> hypercube32: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<hypercube32> newdimension, usually what people do is they have an extra desktop when they dont have a laptop, and run all their vm's on that other box that isnt their laptop
<remoh> @hypercube32 - how was that in win20, even without virtualization?
<newdimension> hypercube32: I only have a laptop at the moment. I'm using the virtual machine to work in django (so python). Requirements overall shouldn't be that high as nothing is resource intensive. I believe it's just a configuration issue that I'm trying to pin down
<hypercube32> understandable
<lotuspsychje> remoh: perhaps add errors to the channel, so others can try to help you
<lotuspsychje> remoh: the #httpd guys can also help perhaps
<remoh> dpkg: error processing package postgresql-client-9.4 (--configure):
<remoh>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<remoh> Errors were encountered while processing:
<remoh>  postgresql-client-9.4
<remoh> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nicomachus> remoh: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<remoh> nicomachus:
<remoh> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of postgresql-9.4:
<remoh>  postgresql-9.4 depends on postgresql-client-9.4; however:
<remoh>   Package postgresql-client-9.4 is not configured yet.
<remoh> dpkg: error processing package postgresql-9.4 (--configure):
<remoh>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<remoh> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of postgresql:
<lotuspsychje> !paste | remoh
<ubottu> remoh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jj995> when I boot Ubuntu with recovery mode selected in grub, it hangs with a blinking cursor below "ACPI: Video Device [VID1]".  I tried both noveau drivers and the "software & updates" recommended "proprietary, tested" NVIDIA binary driver version 352.63
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | jj995
<ubottu> jj995: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jj995> nicomachus: thanks, but I already tried nomodeset and nomodeset is set by default during recovery mode
<Guzzlefrym> Hi I'm on xubuntu 16.04 and trying to set my DNS server.  I've set the DNS server in the network manager GUI but it doesn't seem to take.
<Guzzlefrym> The network manager config files under /etc look correct. I can ping there DNS server fine. Any ideas?
<khush> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23268805/
<jj995> this is driving me crazy.  the *first* time I add nomodeset to the grub editor, Ubuntu boots fine with my nvidia discrete graphics.  however, subsequent boots hang with a blinking cursor.  If I apt-get purge grub-common && apt-get install grub-pc, then again the *first* boot adding nomodeset works and subsequent boots hang again. what is going on?
<dev_> hiiii
<scetch> hi, is there any way to stop the unity control center thinking it knows better than me with my monitor setup?
<scetch> for some reason it keeps deciding that my preference is completely wrong - every time i open the settings pane
<scetch> it only happens when i open the settings, however. logging in and out is fine
<scetch> but i'm not even opening display settings, just the control center -- it hangs for a couple of seconds then rolls a roulette table on my display settings, changing it to disable one screen, set both to mirrored, or something else
<scetch> amusingly, this didn't happen with the statistically less-tested kubuntu
<sqredreaper> would anyone be able to help me with smb?
<donavan01> need some help ... trying to get linux ubuntu or kali installed on my chromebook but I some how got rid of the mount point or what ever it is called for the drive  (/dev/sdb or whatever) how the hack do you get that back
<sqredreaper> is this the right channel for support?
<mlosev> yes, right right
<alkisg> donavan01: device nodes are created on boot
<alkisg> sqredreaper: you can ask here, or in #samba, but you need to ask specific questions, not general "can someone help me"
<sqredreaper> i need to make sure someone knows about samba before i go into it
<sqredreaper> in short im looking to browser my external drives mounted in ubuntu on my macbook pro
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> jj995, how are you enabling nomodeset, manually by pressing "e" in the menu?
<alkisg> sqredreaper: in general, you just right click on the folder you want and select "share", but if you don't specify where you're having issues with it, i'm not sure if anyone will be able to help
<alkisg> also macs prefer afp instead of samba, don't they?
<alakx> Hello! I´ve migrated from redhat to ubuntu and i am facing this error : http://pastebin.com/H0sYJSYr Im using apache as a proxy with ajp and i never had this error with my redhat server. Is it that tomcat is looking for cacerts in the wrong directory?
<sqredreaper> no by dafult i can smb://
<sqredreaper> i had no problem doing it from windows. i got rid of windows and im trying to just use os x and linux
<munzmania> #join mongodb
<munzmania> sorry! lolz
<donavan01> alkisg ... if its created at boot do you have suggestion on what to look up to read to figure out i can do to fix it or is this something I would be better off just wiping the system and starting over because I made a huge mess of it
<donavan01> keep in mind im just about a complete novice
<sqredreaper> can anyone point me in the direction to a guide for smb on linux? im not really sure how to edit the permisisons. is there a gui for samba on os x?
<munzmania> Did anybody install 16.04 on macbookAir 2013? if yes, how did you get the to wifi to work ?
<hateball> !mac | munzmania
<ubottu> munzmania: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<munzmania> @hateball: thanks
<sqredreaper> can anyone point me in the direction to a guide for smb on linux? im not really sure how to edit the permisisons. is there a gui for samba on os x?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | sqredreaper
<ubottu> sqredreaper: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<munzmania> @hateball not updated , the "most recent guides" dates back to 13.10 ..... i had 14.04 on my mac before getting back to OSX and now i want to use 16.04
<BlackFlag> Helo! How can I install CUDA with NVIDIA 340.96 diver in Ubuntu 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: perhaps just try a 16.04 liveusb/dvd?
<munzmania> @lotuspsychje i did but it did not work
<munzmania> i mean the wifi
<munzmania> unlike 14.04 !!
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: what wifi cipset would that be?
<lotuspsychje> BlackFlag: perhaps you looking for the cuda toolkit?
<hunzig> logout
<BlackFlag> lotuspsychje, I think you are right. I want to play with john the ripper using my GPU.
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit | BlackFlag
<ubottu> BlackFlag: Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> shows on apt cache
<BlackFlag> ubottu, is it not possible to install it in XX?
<ubottu> BlackFlag: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BlackFlag> ubottu, lol >.<
<lotuspsychje> BlackFlag: try sudo apt install nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: ok, not sure how to get the chipset model/info
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: lshw -C network
<munzmania> i am using a mid 2013 macbook Air
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: now i am running OSX -_-
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: recommended would be a cable install with a 16.04.1 liveusb/dvd and updating to latest in setup
<steve89> hi
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: but some chipsets also need the restricted-extras or newer firmware/drivers
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: I am not using Ubuntu 14.04 anymore but when i used to , everything was running fine (except for the cam)
<Spookan> munzmania: I would recomend OSX over Ubuntu indeed.
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: use 14.04 until its eol, could be also possible
<munzmania> Spookan: why?
<BlackFlag> lotuspsychje, it seems that worked
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: ok , thanks
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: or be ambitious and tryout 16.10?
<BlackFlag> lotuspsychje, I'm instaling the packages
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: hier kernels do some magic in some cases
<Spookan> munzmania: Its better for the mac.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | BlackFlag
<ubottu> BlackFlag: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> Spookan: your in the ubuntu support channel here, ubuntu's fine on all kind of machines
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: well, with 3+ kernel it used to work and now it dose not, not sure a newer one would do the trick .. but thanks
<munzmania> Spookan: indeed .. but not for the user
<lotuspsychje> munzmania: i would recommend checking your syslog for errors, if something not working correctly
<Spookan> munzmania: Why not?
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks alot
<munzmania> Spookan: with OSX Sierra , the OS runs you , just tired of apple. i could not install an app from "unidentified developer" until i "hacked" my mac
<Fedoration> Does OSX have a package manager?
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss Osx here
<Spookan> munzmania: Strange, i have no problems with it.
<cfhowlett> pretty much off-topic so >>> #ubuntu-offtopic.  thank you.
<Fedoration> Just curious. I haven't used it in years.
<WhiteNight> Hey All. Not sure, if the topic suits this channel, but I'll try n ask. Trying to use motion for USB WebCam recording, but consistently getting the error "Device not found" while the device /dev/video0 is most certainly there ...
<munzmania> Fedoration: yes, i it's called "app store" :p
<Fedoration> OK
<munzmania> lotuspsychje: ok , sure
<cfhowlett> WhiteNight, more details
<munzmania> @Spookan: only on Sierra
<WhiteNight> cfhowlett, Well whenever I stream it on localhost anyport, I get a blank grey screen, and when there is a motion in front of the cam, it says its capturing images, but eventually says cant connect to the camera. let me grab some error messages for you, hold on
<cfhowlett> WhiteNight, also: has the cam EVER functioned?
<Spookan> munzmania: Yepp. As i said, no problems with anything here with Sierra.
<sonda> hello... i am trying to run microsoft office 2010 on ubuntu 15.10 via wine... but the inking is disabled... has anyone able to draw and handwrite in onenote on wine
<ducasse> sonda: 15.10 is eol
<cfhowlett> sonda, 15.10 is dead and no longer supported here or anywhere else
<sonda> then?
<everson> Hi :) Need to tweak Workspace configuration (to get 5x1). I know of CompizConfigManager - is that the most lightweight way to do this? Would prefer to install as few programs as possible. Thanks
<baizon> sonda: upgrade to 16.04
<cfhowlett> sonda, install a supported version.  suggest you get the LTS : 16.04, 14.04 and 12.04 are all currently supported.  16.04 is the newest
<sonda> why so?
<cfhowlett> sonda, what what?
<sonda> can i upgrade without moving my data to another hard disk
<cfhowlett> sonda, yes?  use the eolupgrade link sent you above
<cfhowlett> but you WILL backup anyway ... right?
<sonda> i don't find any link sorry
<owen1> i am on ubuntu 16.04 and i can't connect to WPA2 enterprise PEAP. i think this is my issue - http://askubuntu.com/questions/697567/cant-connect-to-wifi-after-upgrade-to-15-10-aka-dreaded-wpa2-enterprise-peap-n?noredirect=1&lq=1 should i try to downgrade wpa_supplicant ?
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | sonda
<ubottu> sonda: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<proxx_> 14>16 is quite safe
<slcbagpiper> @owen1:  If you downgrade like you suggest, be aware that while that may fix the problem with WPA2, it could cause problems elsewhere.
<owen1> slcbagpiper: interesting. is it easy to upgrade back? also, what other options do i have?
<WhiteNight> cfhowlett, God knows what happened. I just checked my logs and image directory, all good :-/ I have like 48K images. Yes, it is very functional, a logitech USB 720p HD cam
<slcbagpiper> Yes, it's easy to upgrade back.  Other options . . . that may depend on what hardware you're running.
<cfhowlett> WhiteNight, so t'is fixed then?
<owen1> slcbagpiper: thinkpad carbon x1
<WhiteNight> yes! I guess I restarted my linux box and then forgot to check until now :-) Thanks
<cfhowlett> WhiteNight, ti's the magic that is ubuntu linux.
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  I don't have any experience with thinkpads.  So sorry.
<WhiteNight> I loooooooooooove Ubuntu man!
<owen1> slcbagpiper: np. thanks!
<WhiteNight> night night
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.2, with the KXStudio DE on a 64-bit machine, and Ubuntu Studio on a 32-bit machine.
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  I'm in contact with one of the key developers of KXStudio, and his advice to me was to skip 16.04 altogether, and just wait until 14.04's end-of-life; he says that Ubuntu 18 should be all set, with the KXStudio DE ready to go, by the time that 14.04 "expires." That's the option I'm taking.  I'm unsure about the flexibility if Thinkpads.  Sorry, man.
<owen1> got it
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  Myself, I went from Ubuntu 10, to 12.04 LTS, to 14.04.2 LTS, to 16-something, BACK down to 14.04.2.  16 was buggy.  Anyway, this is doubtless boring you; "that's all I've got to say about thay-yat."  :)
<owen1> slcbagpiper: if i downgrade wpa_supplicant, what command do i need to run to upgrade it in case things are broken?
<owen1> commands
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  Sorry, was afk for a moment.
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  You want to use Terminal commands, right?
<owen1> of course
<owen1> is the downgrade relevant to 16.04 as well? http://askubuntu.com/a/743964
<owen1> i see 'vivid' there. just making sure.
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  To go from 14.04 to 16.04, you have to first move to 15.  Open a Terminal window and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; that'll get you from 14 to 15.  Once that's all done, type sudo apt-get install update-manager-core .  Once that's done then type sudo do-release-upgrade .  Now, I can't guarantee that that will all work for you.  But that's what I would try first.
<cfhowlett> slcbagpiper, what???
<cfhowlett> LTS to LTS upgrade is quite simple as both are still active
<cfhowlett> slcbagpiper, and the correct dist upgrade command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<slcbagpiper> cfhowlett:  Okay.  I stand corrected.  That's good news.  What's the right answer, then, please?
<slcbagpiper> I see.
<owen1> slcbagpiper: i am not trying to downgrade the OS. just wpa_supplicant
<cfhowlett> should be as noted above but test first
<slcbagpiper> owen1, cfhowlett:  For sure. Back everything up first.
<cfhowlett> naturally  :)
<slcbagpiper> cfhowlett, owen1:  Did you catch what owen said about the WPA2 trouble he's having?  I could use the education, myself.  :)
<cfhowlett> I did see that slcbagpiper but I have ZERO wpa knowledge, so I was silent on the subject
<slcbagpiper> cfhowlett, owen1:  Maybe a retrograde to 14.04 would be best?  I dunno.  I know that 16 was, for me, a bit buggy, but that very well could've been me.  Actually, no disrespect intended to 16 and the developer folks, but it was way buggy.
<cfhowlett> slcbagpiper, I'd suggest making a 14.04 USB and testing a liveboot session before actually downgrading
<owen1> i have no issues with 16 except for WPA2 PEAP.
<slcbagpiper> cfhowlett, owen1:  Right.  I'm out to sea on the WPA2 issue.  Sorry, guys.  :*)
<cfhowlett> best of luck ...
<slcbagpiper> cfhowlett, owen1:  All The Best!
<galxy> http://www.renegadebroadcasting.com/solar-storm-urban-jungle-girl-lords-lost-10-2-16/
<galxy> Kyle speaks to Urban Jungle Girl about the system that is controlling and harming us from conception to grave, all while making a huge profit from our sickness and suffering. Topics include: eugenics vs dysgenics, ultrasounds, vaccines, circumcision, drugging, indoctrination, school, work enslavement, the cost of dying, how we can take our power back as well as fight back, and more.
<cfhowlett> galxy, errr this is ubuntu support not ... whatever that is.  check your channels.
<galxy> cfhowlett, Sharing for the Ubuntu community I love.
<cfhowlett> galxy, this is the tech support channel so that would be spamming.  please don't.
<tjbiddle> Hi all. What would be the best way to have a server continuously attempt to mount a NFS file system, until it’s available, but without holding up boot?
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  What's happening with your wpa_supplicant?  Are you getting repeated password requests, even after you know that you know that you know that you entered your password correctly?
<cfhowlett> tjbiddle, perhaps ask #ubuntu-server
<owen1> slcbagpiper: i am not getting any password requestst
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  What's happening, then?
<owen1> slcbagpiper: in fact i am not sure what my 'inner authentication should be'
<owen1> slcbagpiper: it just refuse to connect
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  So it asks for "inner authentication"?
<owen1> slcbagpiper: i don't have the error message in front of me. i can try again in a few minutes.
<owen1> i am saying that i don't know for sure what should be the correct 'inner auth'
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  OK.  That'd be great.  If I'm still online, I'll do what I can to help.
<mastro> hi, today I started my laptop and Unity doesn't load
<mastro> I already tried using ccsm to re-enable unity plugin, the setting doesn't stick
<mastro> I also tried resetting dconf setting. nothing
<mastro> If I login with a guest user I can enter just fine and unity load so it must be something with my user
<mastro> can you help?
<hateball> mastro: does X load at all?
<hateball> mastro: check that your user is the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<mastro> hateball: yes X load, lightdm start, I input the password and am greeted with empty screen
<hateball> mastro: and have a look in ~/.xsession-erriors
<mastro> hateball: as said: if I login with guest (option in lightdm) unity start but it's not my user
<mastro> hateball: yes I own tht file
<slcbagpiper> owen1:  Just Googling some possible workarounds and/or solutions; is your problem anything like that described here?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/763589/networkmanager-asks-for-password-repeatedly-802-1x16-04
<mastro> hateball: openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<hateball> mastro: I dont know about unity specific issues then I'm afraid (I use kde plasma)
<mastro> hateball: cannot connect to brltty at :0
<everson> Hi all. I've configured static wlan0 correctly afaik (in /etc/network/interfaces I've set my address, network, broadcast, gateway and netmask correctly). For some reason it's not automatically connecting to my wifi on reboot (nor is it finding any wifi connections when I click on the connection icon in the indicator). Any ideas?
<mastro> anyone with some idea of what could be the issue / what can i do to fix it?
<everson> FYI, my wifi connects automatically if I leave the wlan0 interface to connect dynamically. Also, I tried my static configuration with eth0 with cable plugged in and that worked too.
<mastro> hateball: how can I install kde plasma or whathever?
<mastro> I really need to work
<Choups> guys I need help and I pay $$$: http://pastebin.com/6zpkNED3
<Choups> easy money guys
<cfhowlett> atomic email hunter is a windows app.  ask ##windows for help with windows issues.  not an ubuntu problem.
<PCdude> Choups , definitely not how it works here
<newuserblackscre> Can I just post a question?
<mastro> guys I can't enter my PC and I have no idea of whats going on.  This is a first, never happened to me before using Ubuntu / Unity
<mastro> I really hope this is just me being ignorant of something.. but would really appreciate some help
<everson> Is there something wrong with my wlan0 configuration? It won't connect automatically on boot. A similar eth0 configuration (with cable plugged in) works just fine: http://pastebin.com/jDBh6UJJ
<Village> Hello, maybe someone try run DC++ server on Ubuntu..?
<cfhowlett> !server | Village the other channel might know more
<ubottu> Village the other channel might know more: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<akik> everson: you need to start the wpa_supplicant too
<UrsaTempest> Guys? Anyone knows media player that can read files with non-unicode filename?
<Village> cfhowlett, what channel? I don't foun dc++ hub support channel on freenode
<cfhowlett> Village, #ubuntu-server
<CB6> Just updated Ubuntu and it wasn't working so I hard restarted. Now I'm getting CPU: 0 PID: 1 Comm: sh Not tainted 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<Village> oh, understand cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> best of luck, Village
<CB6> Anyone no what to do for a sh not tainted error? Ubuntu recovery even posts that message. No idea what caused it since I changed no physical hardware
<CB6> know*
<everson> akik, can you point me in the right direction please? I've found some tutorials / articles that suggest adding wpa-ssid and wpa-psk to my config file but I'm not having any luck. Not sure how to get my hex key for example.
<weewq> Hey, mlocate... anyway in updatedb.conf to say that I don't want nfs/cifs shares scanned (which is the default) *except* for a directory that I *do* want scanned?
<SkylakeMX> hey
<weewq> rather allowing nfs in general and denying all the directories that might have nfs mounted I don't want scanned?
<weewq> *rather than
<akik> everson: you get the hex key with wpa_passphrase
<mastro> solved on my own
<riply> Hi all, I'm coming here, because I'm looking for some decent feedback from the community vs a google search..
<CB6> is there command line in grub to recover the OS if recovery isn't working by chance? I just updated to the newest version
<SkylakeMX> riply: decent feedback about ubuntu?
<riply> I'm pitching a move from AD to LDAP next week... now while I have all the back-end stuff sorted out on an Ubuntu stack, I'm hunting around for a GUI for LDAP - any suggestions?
<riply> SkylakeMX, sort of ;)
<CB6> Most of the content I have found related to updates not working on restart are pretty dated.
<leroides> @search The Lovecraft Anthology
<lightt> installing stuff is so hard for a noob
<SkylakeMX> lightt: how could that be hard? you got a software center on ubuntu lol
<SkylakeMX> lightt: you should try apt-get / yum or pacman instead hehe
<lightt> SkylakeMX: it says skype wont install due to a missing dependency
<lightt> on lubuntu
<SkylakeMX> lightt: ahhh, ill be back in 15 min and will help u if its not solved yet
<lightt> thanks man
<void__> lightt: harder is to get to know the unix directories and what goes where
<void__> :|
<lightt> ah.
<CB6> Is there a way to pull up command line from grub2 that has sudo etc?
<CB6> sh not tained errors are all I get and recovery mode gives me that error regardless of the OS version I select
<SkylakeMX> lightt: hey, i'm already back
<lightt> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-webkit (>=4:4.6.1)
<lightt> helooo
<SkylakeMX> lightt: how are you trying to install skype?
<lightt> from a .deb thing with the package installer
<SkylakeMX> lightt: you should try and update your system first before installing the package
<lightt> oh yeah
<lightt> thanks good idea
<akik> is there a way to rescan usb devices? i've run "safely remove" usb stick from dolphin and somehow it totally removes the usb stick from the system
<SkylakeMX> akik: you should try to remount it with the disk utility
<\9> CB6: when you're in grub, the OS hasn't booted yet, so it cannot give you sudo
<SkylakeMX> akik: or the harder way with a mount commando on your /dev/ devices :D
<\9> CB6: if you cannot boot at all, try using a live session
<akik> SkylakeMX: i'm looking for a terminal command
<SkylakeMX> akik: first find out the device name (ea. /dev/sdb1, use fdisk -l or lsblk, etc)
<akik> SkylakeMX: the problem is that the device special file is removed when i use "safely remove"
<SkylakeMX> akik: then you could mount it with mount /dev/sdXX /mnt
<CB6> \9: I have a GNU grub version options list and can pull up grub command-line. Anything I can do with that?
<SkylakeMX> akik: ah, what you mean is that the device dissapeared from the /dev/ ?
<akik> SkylakeMX: yes
<CB6> By live session do you mean create a bootable iso on a thumb drive on another pc?
<akik> SkylakeMX: this has been happening for quite a while. i'm not sure when it started, maybe with 14.04. instead of umount, dolphin umounts and removes the device file
<SkylakeMX> akik: you could try mount -a to reload the fstab?
<akik> SkylakeMX: the usb stick is not in fstab. has never been
<SkylakeMX> akik: yea, then I'm sort of out of ideas
<akik> SkylakeMX: is it udisks which handles the storage devices?
<SkylakeMX> akik: try to search for some option or known bug in your filemanager I guess
<\9> CB6: the grub command line might be useful, but i don't know enough about it to help you use it, or even say whether or not it would help you in this case. by live session, yes i mean such a thumb drive
<SkylakeMX> akik: yes I think so
<SkylakeMX> akik: or udev
<\9> CB6: i don't understand the error you're getting, but googling it might yield some help with that. you said you wanted a shell with sudo, a live session can get you that
<SkylakeMX> lightt: did you solve your problem yet?
<lightt> SkylakeMX: update in process!
<\9> CB6: follow steps 1-7 in "update failure" in this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery to get a root shell
<\9> though you can use any terminal instead of ctrl+alt+f1
<CB6> haha my errors say to use sudo of which i don't have access to
<CB6> I do have the grub menu and ya I'm googling things. I suspect a live session could possibly fix things.
<NoCode> When trying to "sudo apt-get build-dep ardour3", I get, "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<CB6> Thanks, just have to wait for the 1.4 GB to finish downloading lol
<\9> no problem
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: you can enable source URIs with the update manager in ubuntu
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: you know where to find them?
<nudoge> join #hostgator
<CB6> lol
<CB6>  join liquidweb .. they're amazing!
<SkylakeMX> join localhost, no better place to be
<CB6> hah
<lightt> SkylakeMX: didn't fix it. I am trying sudo apt-get install skype
<SkylakeMX> lightt: still same error?
<lightt> loading .. :)
<NoCode> SkylakeMX, Ticking off "Source Code"
<NoCode> ?
<lightt> yes same error
<lightt> i think this terminal way will work
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: yes, for the right source of the application you want to build
<SkylakeMX> lightt: did you try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' ?
<NoCode> Unable to find a source for ardour3
<lightt> thanks i will
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: 1 sec
<NoCode> It's a metapackage
<NoCode> so I will try just ardour
<lightt> SkylakeMX: fixed, thanks for your guidance
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: I guess you didn't install it over a PPA?
 * lightt goes to skype :D
<SkylakeMX> lightt: your welcome! :)
<NoCode> SkylakeMX, No, what I'm trying to do is install it via Git. But I am trying to get dependencies for Ardour first before Git installation
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: ok, what you could try is to add the PPA source of the application you are talking about and check the 'source' URI and uncheck the actual application URI in your source manager
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: I guess this is the PPA source you need:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dobey/audiotools
<NoCode> Why do that if ardour3 is already in the repositories?
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: sorry, didn't know that
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: but then you should check the source URI of the source which it's in
<NoCode> Think I've figured it out at least. Still waiting for git to finish cloning.
<SkylakeMX> NoCode: I hope you figure out :) i'm off
<NoCode> Have a good one, thanks for the info.
<SkylakeMX> your welcome :D
<debkad> a message appeared and suggest me to upgrade 14.04 to 16.xx
<pritam> hello brother
<debkad> hi pritam
<pritam> can I extend my root partition
<debkad> why not
<proxx_> Yes we can
<proxx_> * you can ,my bad
<proxx_> Ima still allobama you know, no seriously, boot up a gparted livecd , resize the part, make sure you have a backup
<proxx_> resize is a walk in the part 99% of the time, the other 1% is horrible crashes and dataloss n stuff
<debkad> proxx_: no need for gparted livecd but it is preferable, most distro have gparted out of the box on live session, ( ubuntu is one of them )
<proxx_> debkad yeah ur right, anything that has *partedish
<debkad> wonder if i must upgrade to 16.xx ( have 14.04 ) and if 16.xx have systemd or not
<proxx_> i just did last week, smooth sailing
<proxx_> Yeah and just get used to it since, well we will have to face it anyway
<debkad> when it end ( 14.04 ) ?
<CB6> For "update failure" do you need to click the "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" option? I believe that's a step missing there for LiveCDRecovery. I'm using USB drive
<debkad> CB6: myself i use always Try Ubuntu
<debkad> at least you can do things in that option
<CB6> That's what I thought but wasn't sure there as it could really go either way asking for dependencies.
<debkad> why it ask for dependency? didn't get that part
<proxx_> your update brick ?
<Odius> hey guys, I'm having some trouble (I suspect) getting php running. although info.php runs fine, if I setup an index.php I get a HTTP 500 error
<Odius> I've just setup LAMP stack this afternoon, index.html works fine, as does info.php, however beyond that I appear unable to move any further.
<proxx_> Odius what does the apache log say
<ulrichard> Is there a way I could set different DPI scaling per monitor?
<CB6> Update Recovery says /dev/sda1 but when I type that in it says no such file or directory. How do I determine my drive?
<Jakey3> How can you limit swap usage on an ubuntu machine?
<ulrichard> CB6:  ls /dev/sd*
<debkad> CB6: fdisk -l
<CB6> Running live disk right now btw lol
<Jakey3> swappiness ?
<CB6> cannot open /proc/partitions: no such file or directory
<ikonia> CB6: is proc mounted ?
<ikonia> win 10
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<CB6> should be I ran the sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ikonia> check if it is
<ikonia> don't assume
<CB6> unable to resolve host ubuntu
<ikonia> CB6: what are you doing to get that error
<CB6> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ikonia> why are you running, that,
<ikonia> you said it was already mounted
<CB6> you said check don't assume
<CB6> not really sure how to determine if it's mounted
<ikonia> CB6: so based on that error - it's not mounted
<ikonia> as that probably happened the first time you ran it
<ikonia> "mount" will show you what's mounted
<CB6> oh man lol failed to read mtab
<CB6> this is after typing 'mount'
<Coma> mount
<ikonia> you've probably messed up your chroot
<ikonia> reboot and try it again, pay more attention to commands / output
<CB6> it didn't give me any errors when I did the mounting processes
<CB6> I'll reboot it though
<ikonia> I suspet it did
<CB6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery go through the recovery steps 1-7 again?
<ikonia> CB6: go through the whole recovery process again
<CB6> interesting just before the bootable ISO splash screen popped up an SDA error showed up on the top (2)
<CB6> HDD is shown in bios so I'm thinking it's just some software issue.
<ikonia> CB6: maybe a hardware problem with a disk device
<CB6> This literally happened right after a hard reboot when Kodi stopped working properly. I clicked exit and ya it wasn't working so I had to hard reboot.
<CB6> ikonia I'm hoping not
<ikonia> I suspect it will be
<CB6> Right after an update? Most likely a boot loader issue or something. It gave me an sh not tainted error
<ikonia> I'm missing key bits of info about your problem, so I don't know
<ikonia> I was just watching you recover
<CB6> simple, ran OS update to newest version and when I hit restart it gave me that not tainted error. It won't boot any of the options in grub so I'm not running the live OS
<ikonia> "not tainted" error means nothing
<ikonia> I'd need to know the full problem
<hpsmm> hi guys I have this problem.. I cant hibernate my PC .. in Gparted I see this http://i.imgur.com/vU48737.png .. I think the swap partition is in bad place, is there any way to fix this? Or is it good and I need to do other things to get the hybernate function
<CB6> Said some index files failed to download. They have been ignored or old ones used instead
<ikonia> CB6: so thats not a problem at all
<ikonia> CB6: thats just an update warning
<proxx_> hpsmm thats unlikely to be the reason
<proxx_> hpsmm its in an extended part, which is perhaps not the most logical way to do it but there is no technical reason why it wouldnt work like that
<CB6> When I apt upgrade -f it says unable to correct dependencies
<ikonia> CB6: right, so thats a different problem
<ikonia> CB6: why are you using a recovery chroot ?
<hpsmm> proxx_: thanks.. and also the swap partition is "inactive" and when I try to make it active, it says error that it is using
<CB6> I'm using a live disk because it won't boot and just following the suggested instructions.
<proxx_> CB6 you can potentially get around that by first removing the packages of which it complains , complete update , try reinstall of the tools
<CB6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<proxx_> hpsmm ah right , can you try swapon from the cli
<CB6> That's a brutally long list. I recall seeing an option "After update you can reactivate." This was for certain packages during the OS upgrade to the latest version
<CB6> Some were discontinued and others just needed to be reupdated. I don't recall what that option was exactly
<hpsmm> proxx_: swapon: /dev/sda5: swapon failed: Zariadenie alebo iný zdroj je používané (Device or another source is in use)
<ikonia> CB6: ok - so what happens when you try to boot
<CB6> I'm in live boot now. Should I try and load off the disk now?
<hpsmm> or is using...
<debkad> hpsmm: LANG=C
<ikonia> CB6: I don't know what you're doing to be honest, the information isn't good enough to work through the problem
<proxx_> hpsmm oke so try to remove the part, also remove that secundairy , repart the swap device and retry
<proxx_> *I meant extended
<hpsmm> proxx_: and set it primary partition or extended?
<CB6> first thing I saw when the error was loading up now is ata:2 and ata 3 soft reset failed
<hpsmm> *set it to primary or extended?
<proxx_> hpsmm dont really matter , do you have space free after that ?
<proxx_> hpsmm if you do than make it extended , otherwise it doesnt matter
<debkad> proxx_: i think he need to change the UUID in fstab when he recreate the swap
<CB6> CPU: 3 PID: 1 Comm: sh not tained 3.16.077-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<CB6> tainted*
<Multiply> I've installed the 4.7.6 generic kernel, but I am missing the extra package. Where can I find it?
<Multiply> I am running 16.04
<hpsmm> proxx_: I need to restart brb
<proxx_> np
<CB6> Anyone know what to make of that error? It seems to be common after upgrades from the research I've found which is exactly what I did.
<CB6> ikonia: does that help?
<ikonia> CB6: not masively
<CB6> Is there some way to get an error output to actually resolve this? I mean it's a kernel update causing this and some dependency probably.
<ikonia> how do you know it's a kernal update ?
<CB6> it said
<CB6> was definitely a considerable update
<CB6> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36439/ubuntu-doesnt-boot-after-kernel-update we did some of these steps
<deepanshu> hi
<CB6> lol the solution link is dead
<bonno> hi people. i need to disable the touchpad on x1 carbon while using the trackpoint on 14.04
<bonno> i'm pretty new with Linux
<bonno> so I need guidelines
<bonno> I know it has smth to do with xinput
<CB6> Should I just try installing over it with the live disk?
<CB6> Wondering if that will cause more issues
<hpsmm> proxx_ thanks for advices, I was scared to remove the old swap partition, now it looks better - theres just the ext4 and the swap partition.. but the swap partition is not active, do I need to make it active?
<proxx_> hpsmm yes you should, you can do that live , the box will run without swap, if not in fstab , add it there
<proxx_> try a swapon first to see if it actually runs
<hpsmm> proxx_ yep, pretty activated :) http://i.imgur.com/4IuP6q0.png .. but dont know how to add it do fstab, I never did that
<hpsmm> *add it to fstab
<proxx_> I would suggest adding it manually but then some smartass here will probably tell me that there is some facny ubuntu way of doing it
<proxx_> there is this 'genfstab' thing which you could use iirc
<hpsmm> proxx_ I literally don't know what to do :D
<proxx_> lhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<proxx_> basically this is a text file which stores the info on what to mount on boot
<proxx_> hpsmm UUID=1d9c5c7a-1dbe-4ee6-a6ff-669195ae305a none            swap    sw              0       0
<proxx_> Thats what my swap line looks like, yours would be similar
<hpsmm> proxx_ yes I found it... but there's bad informations and also mine swap is commented
<hpsmm> proxx_ #UUID=16d591fb-ffb5-4bed-9f80-982af15f8561 none            swap    sw              0       0
<maquowicz> hello
<hpsmm> so should I just copy the output of sudo blkid to fstab?
<proxx_> Ah , oke, make sure you check the UUID with blkid
<proxx_> hpsmm thats right then make sure it uses those options as in the commented line
<proxx_> hpsmm as I said there is probably a more clever way to do it but this certainly works, I always do these by hand
<maquowicz> i would like to ask ubuntu hardware / kernel signature question, is this the right place ?
<CB6> If I specify in the BIOS "Hard Disk Drives" 1st Drive as "USB" and 2nd Drive as SATA then when I go to set "Boot Device Priority" the SATA drive with the Ubuntu on it no longer shows. I am thinking that's maybe why we had the mount issues. Anyone know how to go about this lol? Super frustrating here. 1st boot device on boot device priority is [removable device] 2nd [USB with the live ISO] 3rd
<CB6> boot device is showing CDROM lol
<SkylakeMX> hey hey, someone need help?
<debkad> me
<CB6> yep lol
<SkylakeMX> sup?
<maquowicz> Recompiled touch screen driver (old sony all-in-one pc) to support it in Ubuntu 16.04 : https://launchpad.net/nwfermi
<maquowicz> dmesg sais [   21.237123] nw_fermi: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<maquowicz> Does this signature problem can prevent driver from sending input events?
<maquowicz> Raw /dev/nwfermi1 works, but associated with X /dev/input/eventN dont :(
<CB6> Since you just joined I will repost  If I specify in the BIOS "Hard Disk Drives" 1st Drive as "USB" and 2nd Drive as SATA then when I go to set "Boot Device Priority" the SATA drive with the Ubuntu on it no longer shows. I am thinking that's maybe why we had the mount issues. Anyone know how to go about this lol? Super frustrating here. 1st boot device on boot device priority is [removable
<CB6> device] 2nd [USB with the live ISO] 3rd boot device is showing CDROM lol
<hpsmm> proxx_ what is cryptswap? should I leave it there?
<hpsmm> proxx_ /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<debkad> CB6: bios will pick always the first one then the 2nd ...
<debkad> CB6: the mount problem can be solved by using UUID rather than /dev/sdXY
<CB6> ah
<debkad> by using UUID, no matter what you choose as the first boot from bios
<hpsmm> guys what is this in fstab: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0 ?
<debkad> is an encrypted swap i think
<CB6> BIOS device Priority doesn't show SATA but does show the USB. SATA shows as 2nd Drive Under "Hard Disk Drives" in BIOS. You are saying it will still always detect it?
<debkad> CB6: in most case yes
<hpsmm> debkad can I delete that? I made a new swap partition
<SkylakeMX> debkad: what was your problem?
<CB6> Debkad where do I specify UUID? Is that a bios setting or no?
<SkylakeMX> CB6: your fstab
<hpsmm> CB6: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<debkad> SkylakeMX: i have two, one is about if i must upgrade from 14.04 to 16 as i have a message shown suggest me to do that
<hpsmm> CB6: or use cat or something
<hpsmm> CB6: but as root
<SkylakeMX> debkad: are you using LTS or not?
<debkad> CB6: yeah like said hpsmm and don't forget to update-grub after modification
<debkad> SkylakeMX: yes
<CB6> I see .. I will need to load up the bootable drive first. Trying to load the SATA I can only get the grub load menu and none of the options of the kernel work including the recovery versions.
<debkad> hpsmm: i can't be sure as i never used encrypted partitions
<CB6> Can you update grub inside grub from 'c' ?
<SkylakeMX> debkad: currently running 14.04.5?
<debkad> SkylakeMX: indeed
<debkad> CB6: from recovery menu you can't access?
<hpsmm> debkad let's hope I will boot after restart lol
<debkad> lol
<debkad> good luck :D
<SkylakeMX> debkad: not upgrading shouldn't be a problem since you will still receive all the security updates. However some applications and packages won't get the newest versions as 16.04 does
<CB6> debkad under 'Advanced' selecting a version didn't work including older. They posted the same errors. I'm now on the Live USB. Should I try to do anything again in there recovery wise or should I just click 'Install Ubuntu'?
<bpye> Hey guys, running 16.04 with a ZFS pool and trying to setup a ZFS share so that all files in it will be owned by share:share, with permissions 664 for files, or 2775 for directories
<CB6> This probably with sh not tainted only came about after doing a kernel update
<debkad> SkylakeMX: so i'm fine using 14.04, ok, when it end?
<bpye> I am using sharesmb=on and usershares, and I can see the share and create directories etc
<bpye> My issue is I can either get the file permissions right with force security mode, or the directory right with inheirit permissions
<SkylakeMX> debkad: when you mind upgrading I would advise making a backup of your important files over upgrading from the OS and do a clean install. The upgrading actually does work, but the chance of having new configuration conflics and small bugs may appear
<bpye> But not both
<SkylakeMX> debkad: the EOL date of ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS is April 2019
<debkad> hmm thing going to be hard to fix
<debkad> cool
<SkylakeMX> debkad: I can ref you to the wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases page for that :)
<SkylakeMX> debkad: so what was your other problem?
<debkad> thank you SkylakeMX
<debkad> SkylakeMX: wonder if there is a simple script to get inbox from gmail
<debkad> i h googled but the scripts i found look outdated
<SkylakeMX> debkad: to receive notifications or see your actual inbox content?
<debkad> SkylakeMX: yeah, i found this from google developper page http://sprunge.us/NRgK , wonder if i can use it to show inbox rather than Labels
<hpsm22> hey guys, it was "hope I will reboot lol" after I commented cryptswap in fstab, but it's now whitout the lol .. I cant boot
<debkad> the part inbox in the end that was just me doing some horrible things :D
<hpsm22> debkad: im ... idiot lol
<ppf> hpsm22: any more details?
<debkad> oh
<SkylakeMX> debkad: I think it should be able to / modified to do what you want
<hpsm22> ppf i added hashtag infront cryptswap in fstab, saved, rebooted and now I cant boot ubuntu, its like I have no OS installed, it want me to choose boot device, when i press HDD.. nothing
<debkad> SkylakeMX: yeah i think so, but no clue on howto, i asked in #python without success, may be it is hard to get it to work
<SkylakeMX> debkad: I'm not having any gmail account atm, but you should look at the api documentations of the gmail api, do u have it somewhere?
<debkad> SkylakeMX: the script above was the one i picked from the documentation
<ppf> hpsm22: uncommenting a mountpoint in fstab doesn't give you that result
<ppf> what else did you do?
<SkylakeMX> debkad: ok one moment :)
<debkad> ok
<hpsm22> ppf I deleted old swap partition, created new and added it to fstab .. any idea how to acces fstab without booting ubuntu?
<ppf> that's not an issue with fstab
<ppf> fstab is only read after the kernel is up
<thereyouare> anyone here ?
<SkylakeMX> debkad: this part of the documentation should contain what you seek https://developers.google.com/gmail/api/v1/reference/
<hpsm22> ppf then I dont know what happened
<SkylakeMX> debkad: to be more specific, I think you should look for the User.messages part
<thereyouare> http://i.imgur.com/IqHjIwl.jpg
<SkylakeMX> debkad: Users.messages*
<ppf> you can boot a live disk to access your system
<SkylakeMX> debkad: are you a programmer / scripter? otherwise I wouldn't mind making you a script when I got home?
<maquowicz> Does Ubuntu kernel warning 'module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel' could prevent a HID-like device from sending /dev/input/eventS ?
<SkylakeMX> debkad: this is what you want https://developers.google.com/gmail/api/v1/reference/users/messages/list#python
<ducasse> maquowicz: shouldn't, but i haven't tried with secure boot on. you can also use mokutil to disable verification.
<debkad> SkylakeMX: when i run that script it return a blank line
<ppf> hpsm22: also, be more precise: what happens exactly when you boot now?
<maquowicz> ducasse, that pc isn't on UEFI, thanks for mokutil tip
<ppf> grub comes up? you can select your ubuntu disk?
<ducasse> maquowicz: if you're not on uefi, that message should be purely informational, mokutil won't do anything either.
<SkylakeMX> debkad: can you try and tell me if the 'APIs explorer' below shows a correct output?
<hpsm22> ppf absolutely nothing.. just the BIOS boot screen (info about my PC) and then the boot order table .. grub dont comes up and I cant choose the ubuntu disk
<ppf> what's the 'boot order table'
<maquowicz> ducasse, it looks like that, further device init is taking place
<bekks> ppf: the selection menu where to boot from. Thats still part of the BIOS.
<ppf> bekks: i've never seen that
<maquowicz> also raw /dev/nwfermi1 throws with loads of binary, but associated with X /dev/input/eventN dont :(
<ducasse> maquowicz: ok, i've never tried on a legacy system. what kind of module is this?
<ppf> anyways, hpsm22, if grub doesn't come up, that's not because you edited fstab
<bekks> ppf: a lot of BIOS offer that after pressing a key, like F12.
<maquowicz> ducasse, recompiled touch screen driver (old sony all-in-one pc) https://launchpad.net/nwfermi
<hpsm22> pff http://i.imgur.com/Q3jnLoQh.jpg
<ppf> bekks: yeah i know it on demand, but not coming up on its own
<bekks> ppf: It comes up when no bootable device is found.
<bekks> ppf: At least on some BIOS.
<ppf> bekks: yeah, i figured
<bekks> hpsm22: press escape.
<ducasse> maquowicz: so it seems you get events, just not in /dev/event/...? try asking in ##linux.
<ppf> hpsm22: you played with the partition table?
<hpsm22> bekks nothing
<ppf> you'll need to boot into a live system and check out the partition table
<hpsm22> ppf just deleted extended partition and made a new one
<bekks> hpsm22: So you had a computer running windows, you decided to install Ubuntu?
<maquowicz> ducasse, something is showing in raw /dev/nwfermi1 but nothing where X.org server is looking at (/dev/input/eventN)
<origin> Hi all
<hpsm22> no, I bought laptop without OS and installed ubuntu
<thereyouare> is grub2 better than grub 0.9 ?
<maquowicz> ducasse, wrote more details last post #22 at https://answers.launchpad.net/nwfermi/+question/247538
<bekks> hpsm22: And when being ask to install grub, where did you install it to?
<maquowicz> ducasse, thanks will ask on ##linux
<bekks> thereyouare: grub2 is the default nowadays.
<ducasse> maquowicz: best suggestion i have is to ask in ##linux, someone there might have tried this or know how to debug it.
<maquowicz> ducasse, thanks again :) owe you one
<ducasse> maquowicz: np :)
<hpsm22> bekks Idk, I was running ubintu like 2 months now I played with the partitions and fstab and cant boot
<origin> Since I installed ubuntu 16.04, I meet bug during the boot/shutdown when I use the nvidia drivers for the graphical card
<origin> the sentence takes around 1 minute for boot and shutdown,
<hpsm22> new thing happend.. just black screen on boot
<hpsm22> http://i.imgur.com/iZVcUe9h.jpg any ideas?
<hpsm22> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<ppf> hpsm22: boot a live disk
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: it's past the bios and before the login screen?
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: if so, try pressing escape to see what it's doing?
<hpsm22> ppf I cant right now.. skylakeMX its past the bios and before everything.. ESC not reacting nothing works
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: ah I've seen your other messages now,
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: easiest way to fix is using a live-usb and reinstall the grubloader
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: are you sure your startup entries are correct in your bios?
<ppf> hpsm22: you probably screwed up either the partition table or your boot loader. you need a live disk to investigate and repair
<hpsm22> yeah, I will try that, but dont have another PC atm
<debkad> SkylakeMX: i got "401 Unauthorized" from reponse
<SkylakeMX> debkad: could you try the API explorer of that other example that worked too? just to be sure you ain't missing any information
<SkylakeMX> hpsm22: could also be that you exidently switched your uefi/legancy since your bootinfo is missing
<thereyouare> are there games for ubuntu ?
<SkylakeMX> thereyouare: yes there are, you can display some of them in the games category of the ubuntu software center
<meldron> hi guys, anybody tried the zfs on linux guide for zfs root filesystem? i tried it yesterday and everything worked, but after the reboot grub was not found so i could not boot the new ubuntu setup. Any similar problems?
<Guest7106> #drupal
<debkad> SkylakeMX: thanks for the help
<SkylakeMX> debkad: did you figure it out?
<SkylakeMX> debkad: and no problem
<hpsm22> skylakeMX how to switch it back?
<Jakey3> when i try and scp a file i get permission denied but its the correct password?
<ppf> hpsm22: in your bio
<ppf> s
<Jakey3> solved
<ducasse> meldron: you better try #zfsonlinux, that setup is not supported.
<debkad> SkylakeMX: no i just give up :) it is not a big issue anyway, thanks again
<hpsm22> ppf is there a way to run liveCD from smartphone?
<ppf> i don't think so
<bekks> hpsm22: No.
<alakx> Hello! I´ve migrated from redhat to ubuntu and i am facing this error : http://pastebin.com/H0sYJSYr Im using apache as a proxy with ajp and i never had this error with my redhat server. Is it that tomcat is looking for cacerts in the wrong directory?
<ppf> hpsm22: how did you install ubuntu?
<meldron> ducasse: thx
<elanozturk>  /msg NickServ identify
<riply> elanozturk, that was close xD
<elanozturk> hahaha right riply
<CB6> "Install Ubuntu 16.04 LTS alongside Ubuntu 16.04 LTS" Is there a way to keep programs and files while reinstalling ubuntu?
<riply> CB6, what do you mean by keep files?
<bekks> CB6: those are two separate installs, so you have to reinstall all programs from A in B, too.
<CB6> ugh
<riply> CB6, you could try a rsync?
<riply> CB6, you'd need a shared partition though...
<CB6> I just want to go back to my working install. All I did was click update when it said update and now it doesn't work.
<riply> CB6, an update isn't a reinstallation
<bekks> CB6: So installing a seconds OS instance is the wrong approach.
<riply> CB6, are we talking about Server or Desktop?
<elanozturk> i need help about simple bash command to list files in folder and pick random line to player to play,can anybody help me pls??
<CB6> Desktop
<riply> CB6, what's not working?
<ppf> CB6: why would you run two instances of the same OS
<riply> CB6,  open terminal and do a sudo apt update
<riply> followed by a sudo apt upgrade
<CB6> It prompted me for the update yesterday and I clicked to install. It wasn't working properly and wouldn't allow me to click power down so I had to hard reset it. Now it only goes to the Grub boot loader page giving me Generic Ubuntu, Advanced, Memtest
<bekks> CB6: And what happens when you select Ubuntu?
<riply> CB6, are your files there when you select Ubuntu?
<riply> CB6, and can you login?
<lightt> anyone know how to get my PS3 gamepad to work in Lubuntu
<CB6> I did an apt update as per instructions in the recovery. It has a bunch of depency packages that aren't there. When I did the update to the new kernel yesterday it said a lot of stuff would be disabled and I would have to re-enable it.
<bekks> CB6: What happens when you select Ubuntu?
<hpsm22> ppf I installed ubuntu from livecd from anotger PC that i will have access tomorrow :(
<CB6> riply it doesn't load just gives me sh not tainted errors
<bekks> CB6: which errors exactly?
<ppf> hpsm22: is that livecd still around? :)
<riply> CB6, what errors?
<CB6> When I google that a lot of other people over the years also experienced this after an update lol.
<CB6> "sh not tainted"
<hpsm22> sadly, no, yesterday i formatted the USB because "why would i need livecd of ubuntu" .. lol
<bekks> CB6: And no other output?
<ppf> hpsm22: too bad
<ppf> CB6: this is super weird, please start from the top. you have two instances of ubuntu on the same PC?
<CB6>  not syncing: attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00
<bekks> CB6: Can you please provide the entire output, not just fragments, please?
<riply> ppf, I don't think so no, he has one. He's asking how to install another one and have his files/programs still work
<ppf> CB6: why would you do that
<CB6> ppf (running live USB presently), SATA version gets to the grub and any version I select ends in a "sh not tainted" error followed by  not syncing: attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00007f00
<hpsm22> ppf omg, i forgot I also did update grub, may that fckd up my grub?
<bekks> ppf: Because his system doesnt boot after upgrading.
<ppf> hpsm22: probably in some why
<ikonia> his upgrade failed
<ikonia> so he has packages out of sync
<ikonia> and it now won't boot
<ikonia> it's that simple
<CB6> Recovery apt get didn't fix anything to my knowledge. It loads the same error on boot
<ikonia> so he probably has miss-matches that are stopping the boot process
<ooko0> ouch i don't want that to happen to my system or servers
<ppf> ikonia: sure, that part i get, but why install another instance
<ikonia> ppf: I believe he was trying to fix the broken install
<ikonia> ppf: as a recover environment
<ikonia> reocvery
<ikonia> recovery
<ppf> alright
<CB6> I don't want to install another instance. I want to replace the broken files or whatever is broken so I can get it running again without spending a day troubleshooting a broken upgrade
<ikonia> I suspect he's had 3rd party repos at some point based on the errors he was showing earlier
<ikonia> (not confirmed of course)
<CB6> This is an automated upgrade too. Kind of concerning really but it looks like it's happened to people over the year so I'm definitely not the first.
<ikonia> CB6: its not concerning in the slightest
<proxx_> walk in the park upgrade
<ppf> apparentyl i missed the prologue :)
<CB6> It's concerning because updates shouldn't break an operating system to the point it doesn't load. Maybe some dependencies don't work or something for programs but the whole thing not loading is just weird.
<ikonia> I got bored trying to help as only snippets of info are being shared
<ikonia> CB6: the upgrade didn't break it
<CB6> specify information required
<ikonia> CB6: the failure of the upgrade did - thats what you need to look at why
<bekks> CB6: Can you provide the full and entire output of your error please?
<bekks> CB6: And not just two fragments.
<CB6> How do I go about doing that shy of trying to type it all out?
<bekks> CB6: Take a photo, whatever.
<CB6> Would it maybe easier since I'm in the liveusb now to try some things there first to pull some errors possibly?
<bekks> CB6: No.
<bekks> CB6: You are expierencing an error, we need to know which one. And not just fragments of it.
<CB6> CPU:0 PId: 1, Comm: sh not tainted 3.16.0-43-generic kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exit code+0x00007f00 message. basically same error as this except different OS obviously
<bekks> CB6: And those are just two lines of the output. Where is the entire output?
<CB6> Going to take a picture
<bekks> CB6: Finally.
<CB6> lol you say that as if I havn't already put time in here to listen to advice.
<bekks> You didnt.
<bekks> I asked you for the entire output several times already.
<bekks> So its time to finally provide it instead of discussing why you didnt already.
<CB6> You weren't in here earlier. Anyhow, is there a way to get the entire output?
<bekks> I was in here all the time as can be seen in your backlog.
<CB6> I noticed an ATA soft reset error prior to the bottom page which I believe is pretty relevant
<bekks> Ok, so you dont want to provide the information request - I'm resting that case. MAybe someone else will jump in.
<bekks> *request
<bekks> +ed :P
<CB6> Present vs active :P
<CB6> Actually, I clearly just specified I wanted to produce the entire error output rather than just a page of it.
<CB6> Since I'm being told I'm not giving enough information but not really given any particulars on how to produce the exacts of what's needed lol
<bekks> And your question regarding that had been answered with "no" already.
<bekks> So stop discussing and provide the output requested.
<bekks> 1003 141317 < CB6> Going to take a picture
<bekks> Do it.
<CB6> I took a picture just uploading it hold on... my god lol
<CB6> https://goog.gl/photos/ksFWpyhMxrga6UkT8
<hpsm22> CB6 if you runnibg terminal, run the command and add the | pastebinit ... so for example: sudo apt update | pastebinit .. it will upload the output into text file and show you the link.. then copy the link in here
<CB6> I don't think that's terminal but it's for sure looking like command line
<CB6> I can't make any entries into it and the OS hasn't load
<hpsm22> oh okay
<hpsm22> but for me, the link not working.. try upload the image to imgur.com/upload
<CB6> https://goo.gl/photos/eoymaXpDFSrTfb3J7
<CB6> I don't know why my cell produced a different cell than desktop but that's interesting.
<CB6> url*
<CB6> I really wish I could get into that top bit of the error but it's hard to read that fast. Something about an ATA soft reset. Shows this for the booting of the Live USB as well.
<hpsm22> yep, this one ia working :)
<CB6> Is that even enough information to really go off of?
<ppf> CB6: scroll up, please, the most interesting part is at the beginning of the kernel panic message
<CB6> ppf how do I go about that by chance?
<ppf> hit page up
<CB6> lol (got to switch to the non entertainment one for that)
<CB6> one second
<CB6> hitting page up isn't doing anything
<CB6> shift + pageup?
<CB6> I'm sure this is painful but ya it's not scrolling up for me when I hit that.
<lordcirth> CB6, try hitting scroll lock and then page up
<CB6> ty
<CB6> bizarre nothing
<nico_> #join qtq-documentation
<CB6> Are you typically able to scroll up when boot fails?
<CB6> I know you can in terminal but I can't make entries right now etc. Just the cursor at the bottom is there blinking
<lordcirth> nico_, it's /join
<nico_> Thanks
<lordcirth> CB6, sometimes, sometimes not.  Does it say 'kernel panic' anywhere?
<CB6> bottom
<CB6> https://goo.gl/photos/eoymaXpDFSrTfb3J7
<lordcirth> Oh ok.  Yeah I usually can't scroll when its a panic.
<lordcirth> Does this happen every time?
<CB6> cpu:3 PID: 1 Comm: sh Not tainted 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<CB6> Yes, ever since I did a reboot after the update it's done this.
<ppf> you are in a livesystem already, aren't you?
<CB6> No, but I can load Live back up if you want. Will this help?
<CB6> The only thing I can get from boot is the Grub options and C to do whatever the grub options are in that independent command line.
<CB6> It's definitely not the same as terminal anyhow (learned that much)
<ppf> in the live system, look at the boot log (of the installed system)
<CB6> ok, not sure how to do that but going to load up the live OS
<ioria> C86 you can try to reinstall, from live or from recovery , the xenial kernel  4.4.0-38-generic... 3.16.77 it's the utopic/trusty one
<ppf> sorry, i totally overlooked that.
<ppf> can you maybe boot the proper kernel from grub?
<ioria> C86  if you can boot from Recovery, check apt-cache policy linux-generic , if it's labele as xenial, you can just apt-get install linux-generic
<ioria> C86  *labeled
<CB6> I can't boot from recovery. I can only load the live USB
<CB6> I will try to find that option under advanced
<ioria> C86  ok, try to do that from live
<ioria> C86  if you can,  grub -> advenced options -> recovery
<ioria> C86  from recovery -> enable network and root shell
<CB6> xenial kernel 4.4.0-38-generic isnt an option it's all 3.16 from grub
<ioria> C86  cause you don't have it yet ...
<CB6> LiveUSB then?
<ioria> C86  3.16 menu  it's ok for this
<ioria> C86  again  because you don't have it yet ...
<CB6> lol
<CB6> Do I obtain it via live USB then since my options in recovery for SATA are from 3.16.0-43 to 77?
<ioria> C86   choose  3.16.77
<CB6> same eror
<CB6> that's for recovery evne
<CB6> even*
<ioria> C86   try again with another item, then boot the live cd... are you on an efi system ?
<CB6> Asus m3a78-em motherboard, 8GB 2x4, AMD Phenom 920
<CB6> (older probably 2009)
<CB6> I can boot from USB
<ioria> C86   yes, boot and provide   sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<CB6> ok
<ioria> C86   you may need to install  pastebinit
<CB6> alright, just loading it now. Going to select the live version as specified
<CB6> Had to make an adjustment in the bios (cmos battery apparently needs to be replaced)
<pi_> #raspbian
<pi_> joint #raspbian
<pi_> exit
<pi_> quit
<piotrq> anyone who's familiar with hpvertica?
<deceptionhell> hi
<deceptionhell> i'm new here
<piotrq> i've testing environment with vertica db 7.1.2
<piotrq> i need exec upgrade vertica db on testing enviroment
<CB6> Warning: the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes but Linux says it is 512 bytes
<piotrq> but someone deleted vertica deb file
<CB6> this is after performing sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<bekks> piotrq: what is "hpvertica"?
<ioria> C86   no url ?
<mlosev> what is "hpvertica"?
<piotrq> vertica database
<CB6> I don't see an url in terminal. Was it supposed to produce one? I installed pastebinit as instructed
<mlosev> i use only mysql and postgesql
<ioria> C86   yeah, it's supposed to
<mlosev> sorri
<ioria> C86   sudo parted -l   .... what you see ?
<CB6> I got that error I posted after typing in sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<bekks> piotrq: isnt it available on the myvertica portal anymore?
<k_sze> In Ubuntu 14.04, is there a way I can make a SysV service depend on an Upstart service?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ioria> C86   sudo fdisk -l
<r--t> I got my name in plastered i the same.
<ioria> C86   sorry, have to leave .... good luck
<r--t> righteous aim pack in cig to pain.
<CB6> ioria thanks for trying
<hansol> hello, can someone to help me?
<bekks> !ask | hansol
<ubottu> hansol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hansol> i have domain
<r--t> root-, take my name part time to what came.
<Secret-Fire> how to use youtube-dl?
<hansol> and i want to connect it with my ubuntu desktop
<CB6> Linux is on /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 8GB extended SDA5 8GB linux swap
<bekks> hansol: Define "connect it" please.
<hansol> add domain to my machine ubuntu
<hansol> i have domain and name servers
<hansol> but how to add it to my machine ubuntu
<bekks> hansol: Setup a webserver accepting connections to that domain name, setup your dns to point to your IP, configure your firewall.
<hansol> bekks: i have installed apache
<hansol> bekks: the domain is sogomonyan.tk
<CB6> my primary is ext4 992GB (not sure what Ioria would be looking for)
<acresearch> hello people, i want to download lubuntu, what is the difference between intelx86 and AMD64?
<bekks> acresearch: the first is 32bit, the second 64bit. Which CPU do you have?
<CB6> ah, it says EFI under dev/sdb2
<r--t> I got my in plastered as the same... then you came what right in on that same.
<hansol> bekks: http://pastebin.com/TdJyWgNM this is my hosts file is that correct ?
<bekks> hansol: Is that IP in line 3 the IP of your Ubuntu?
<hansol> bekks: yes
<bekks> hansol: And did you setup your DNS record to point to that IP, too?
<hansol> bekks: i setup ot from domain options
<bekks> hansol: Is that a "yes" or a "no"? :)
<hansol> bekks:  yes
<bekks> hansol: So now you have to configure your webserver for delivering content for that domain.
<hansol> yesterday i was with debian and it worked but now with ubuntu its not so simle
<bekks> hansol: It is exactly the same.
<hansol> bekks: how to configure webserver ?
<bekks> hansol: The same as you did yesterday ;)
<piotrq> bekks: no because on the myvertica is avaliable last 2 versions
<CB6> pastebin.com/ERBYE7Ky here's some specs asked for
<piotrq> my target version is older
<hansol> bekks: http://pastebin.com/sD5Y8K2g this is my resolf.conf file
<bekks> hansol: the resolv.conf is irrelevant.
<bekks> hansol: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<bekks> piotrq: So I guess they dont support it anymore then.
<hansol> bekks: i have done it but its not worked
<hansol> my machine cannot connect to domain name
<bekks> hansol: So you did something wrong then.
<hansol> bekks:  im not
<bekks> hansol: Then it would connect ;)
<hansol> locally i open the machine
<hansol> but from internet i cannot
<hansol> it connecet
<hansol> but only locally
<piotrq> bekks: i know, but i need to test upgrade
<bekks> hansol: So you did not configure the DNS record correctly, in your DNS management tool.
<hansol> from internet i dont have connection
<piotrq> have someone vertica-7.1.2.deb file on hdd?
<hansol> bekks: how to check that
<bekks> hansol: By going to your DNS management tool and checking the entries you made. And that does not mean /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf - those two files are local files.
<hansol> bekks: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns-configuration.html
<hansol> is this it ?
<bekks> hansol: No.
<hansol> then what ?
<bekks> hansol: you said you have a domain. where did you got that domain from?
<hansol> what matter this have ?
<hansol> i have normal working domain
<hansol> with correct nameservers
<bekks> hansol: Because you need to login where you got it from, and configure settings there.
<hansol> i configured settings there
<CB6> mount: special device /sda1 does not exist. I just did an fdisk -l that showed it's there. What am I missing here?
<hansol> now i need to configure ubuntu
<hansol> check my ip
<hansol> the server works
<hansol> but with domain its not working
<CB6> (running on live usb right now trying to mount dev/sda1
<hansol> bekks: 217.18.255.190
<hansol> this is server
<bekks> hansol: so the dns record is wrong, the webserver is not configured for serving content for that domain, or your firewall is blocking things.
<CB6>  http://pastebin.com/ERBYE7Ky
<r--t> 192.255.0.1
<hansol> bekks: mb its firewall ?
<hansol> bekks:  how to find out
<bekks> hansol: I dont know? Did you rule out the first and the second option yet?
<r--t> #wcbbbjk$
<hansol> anyone can help me to connect domain to ubuntu
<ducasse> hansol: the domain you posted earlier returns a SERVFAIL, so you have probably configured it wrong.
<hansol> ok i have my dns nameservers
<hansol> its
<hansol> NS1-SOF.BLIZOO.BG
<hansol> and NS2-SOF.BLIZOO.BG
<smiche> does anyone know why this might fail? sudo bash script.sh script content: sudo -H -u obadmin bash -c 'cd /home/obadmin/deploy && nohup node forever.js &'
<hansol> ducasse:
<smiche> it works approx 50% of the time, pretty random
<hansol> ducasse: i have my nameservers and they are correct
<hansol> its somthening with ubuntu
<hansol> not with domain
<bekks> hansol: the entries on your dns server are wrong.
<bekks> hansol: the the dns servers themselfes.
<bekks> *not
<Southern_Gentlem> hansol,  the ubuntu default page is coming up so that says its something in your config
<ducasse> hansol: no, this is a dns problem. try ##networking
<hansol> Southern_Gentlem:  what config to show you ?
<hpsm22> smiche whats the output when it is not working?
<CB6> http://pastebin.com/Hri0upB0 here is what my recovery errors look like
<hpsm22> CB6 you were updating ubuntu and you interrupted it or it failed, right?
<hansol> i have static ip and i have my own webserver, and when i open my ip address to browser everything is work but when i type my domain name its not working
<ducasse> hansol: because the domain is set up wrong. try ##networking.
<CB6> I'm not positive if it finished as I wasn't able to close out of the program I was in (Kodi) to get back to Ubuntu desktop. I had to force a restart
<CB6> This pastebin is just from now. I believe I was asked to check logs. How do I go about that?
<crank1988> how often is a cronjob executed with the following rule "0 */1 * * * "command to execute"
<Pici> crank1988: every hour. */1 is equivalent to *
<m[at]> hello personal empowerment family
<m[at]> whose ready to delight their soul today?
<crank1988> Pici: thank you.
<hansol> ducasse: this is ubuntu problem
<CB6> Would this be appropriate for checking the install error logs or troubleshooting it /var/log/kern.log ?
<hansol> ducasse:  domain is not setting work
<ducasse> hansol: this is not an ubuntu problem, it's a dns problem.
<hansol> ducasse: dns are corrects
<hansol> give me some online infromation how to connect domain to ubuntu ?
<hpsm22> hansol no, dns works good, but under wrong confifuration
<hpsm22> configuration*
<hansol> hpsm22: yes its a wrong configuration
<hpsm22> CB6 try it
<hansol> hpsm22: help me to configure it correct
<hpsm22> hansol yes, wrong config of dns server.. but I dknt know how to setup them, sorry
<Pici> hansol: Does your domain registrar provide a place to setup your DNS settings, or do you have to run your own DNS server?
<anonym> wmw
<hansol> Pici: yes it provides
<Pici> hansol: Then you need to put your server's IP in those settings.
<hansol> Pici:  i put them already
<proxx_> Then you should be able to resolve them using dig or nslookup, if not you fucked up there
<audio_heroin> can ubuntu be configured so that when i press power button, it shuts down instantly?
<Pici> hansol: How recently did you do that?
<Southern_Gentlem> audio_heroin,  define instantly
<audio_heroin> Southern_Gentlem, without interactive message/information/dialog boxes
<Southern_Gentlem> audio_heroin,  yes most Desktop envirnoment can be set to shutdown on button press
<bigcake> hello
<audio_heroin> teach me the ubuntu way, for i have found no solution till now
<Southern_Gentlem> audio_heroin,  i am sure it can be done, you will most likely have to play with some configs
<audio_heroin> Southern_Gentlem, i googled and overgoogled, and nothing
<Southern_Gentlem> audio_heroin,  not really the ubuntu way but your Desktop environment way
<audio_heroin> man, ubuntu uses unity as de
<ducasse> audio_heroin: at the low level, it needs to be active in logind.conf iirc, but most de's probably override this somehow.
<CB6> hpsm22 I typed it into terminal and got it is a directory lol. I considered it would open the file but I guess not hah
<audio_heroin> guys, tell me what works
<CB6> How do I view the system errors for the sata drive from LiveUSB?
<hansol> Pici: 1 day ago
<CB6> Holy what do I do with these logs? I mean is there any way to logically sort through them?
<raub> If I have a host with two interfaces, both of which getting IP from DHCP, what is the best way to specify which one interface/gateway should be the default one?
<proxx_> raub non , your configuration makes no sense
<proxx_> raub *none
<raub> proxx_: elaborate
<CB6> trunked connection?
<proxx_> raub what are you trying to gain here
<raub> proxx_: two interfaces, two vlans, want to use vlan1 for default gateway
<proxx_> raub dont use same ip space for starters
<ducasse> hansol: then you probably did something wrong, because that domain returns an error.
<raub> proxx_: Are you saying "same ip space" == "two vlans"?
<proxx_> raub in Q tagging its common to use 2 diff ip spaces , yes, this has to do with vlan routing
<hansol> Failed to restart hostname.service: Unit hostname.service is masked.
<proxx_> Basically 1 per vlan
<Pici> hansol: You need to double check that. when I look at your domain's whois record, it gives me two nameservers that don't seem to exist.  NS1-SOF.BLIZOO.BG does not exist. ns.blizoo.bg does.
<raub> proxx_: they have their own IP spaces, otherwise I would not use different vlans
<gdrooid> Hi guys, I need your help to understand whether my Ubuntu Server version is OK or not. I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.2, and on the Releases page I can see it in the *current* table, but there, in the "EOL Date" column it says "HWE August 2016"
<gdrooid> So, is 14.04.2 supported or should I upgrade?
<proxx_> raub so how is it you have 2 interfaces with the same ip space ?
<ducasse> hansol: this is not a problem local to your machine, you are barking up the wrong tree.
<osamamhd> hello guys I have a problem ??
<osamamhd> any one ??
<Pici> osamamhd: you haven't asked a question yet.
<raub> proxx_: That is a question I myself would like an answer for, as it seems you are talking about a different setup than mine
<osamamhd> okay
<proxx_> raub anyways , you can set a specific gateway per device with the dev flag
<osamamhd> I want to connect my laptop to a monitor, and I want it side by side
<hansol> Failed to restart hostname.service: Unit hostname.service is masked.
<osamamhd> it just work top and down
<Pici> gdrooid: You'd need to install a newer HWE stack package to maintain full LTS status. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<proxx_> @raub ,  would look something like this ip route add 10.200.6.0/24 dev eth1
<ducasse> hansol: there's not much point asking us if you don't listen to what you are told.
<gdrooid> Pici: Thank you ;)
<NoCode> Where's a good source for a rt-kernel for xenial?
<osamamhd> I will try it give a moments
<jeffreylevesque> does http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/utils/scrypt have dependencies?
<Pici> jeffreylevesque: yes, the items listed next to the red dots are dependencies.
<CB6> Anyone have any solutions as to why my system won't boot beyond grub?  http://pastebin.com/Hri0upB0
<ppf> apt -f install
<proxx_> CB6 try removing those packages which cry about deps and reupdate
<ppf> apt-get -f install
<proxx_> CB6 whoa thats a lot, hm might not be the best way to it, just ignore me :P
<CB6> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 221 not upgraded
<hansol> sudo: unable to resolve host sogomonyan.tk: Connection timed out
<hpsm22> CB6 my opinion is - that's corrupted update, I think the only non-yeartaking solution is to clean Install
<CB6> LOL!
<CB6> it's already feeling like a year
<cscf> CB6, did you do a release upgrade?
<CB6> I have Kodi installed in there with current settings etc. Any way to do it without being a super big pain losing all my settings etc?
<ducasse> hansol: yes, your dns is set up wrong.
<cscf> CB6, copy the config directory somewhere
<CB6> I did whatever the suggested kernel update was. I don't have any beta updates enabled so I shouldn't have seen anything too buggy
<CB6> how do I go about that cscf?
<cscf> CB6, look up where Kodi's configs are, probably in ~/.config or something, and copy them to a USB, or scp, or whatever.
<CB6> lol I just want to save viewed etc
<ppf> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<osamamhd> Pici: check out.
<CB6> can I reinstall without formatting it all?
<ppf> did you try dist-upgradw
<CB6> I did that
<ppf> to what end
<zh1> getting this error on a ubuntu, "The package linux-image-extra-4.4.0-40-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<CB6> got some errors.. ah that's because the article had typo in the command. Let me try that! Hope it works
<one|2> How can the android emulator be started? Does it require a gui launcher?
<CB6> If I am in the liveUSB and I type that will it update the actual install or will it be updating the USB instead?
<CB6> Naturally, I want to update the sata physical install.
<ppf> you chrooted
<ppf> didn't you
<CB6> earlier I did
<CB6> I did the whole recovery thing and I published it
<ppf> if you're in the chroot it's like you're in the real system
<CB6> http://pastebin.com/Hri0upB0 this is what I performed earlier
<ppf> i saw that
<ppf> dist-upgrade?
<CB6> I didn't actually know what chroot did but I know now sort of. I'm not sure if I am supposed to add chroot to that sudo apt-get distro-update
<ppf> yes, of course you do that in the chroot
<CB6> lol ok not advanced here at all. Good thing I asked. So is this thing updating the LiveUSB and not the actual SATA then?
<CB6> Looks like it updated but I'm not sure if it updated the Live or the physical sata
<ppf> are you in the chroot or not?
<CB6> I don't know
<CB6> I did it earlier but doubt it since I closed out terminal
<ppf> then open a new terminal, set up the chroot again
<CB6> So all these steps again ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ??
<CB6> followed up with sudo apt-get distro-upgrade ?
<ppf> type just mount
<ppf> and check if they're all there. they should be
<ppf> so just the chroot should do
<CB6> mount just blew up my screen with cgroup on etc
<ppf> mount | grep /mnt
<kur1j> I'm trying to upgrade libvirt on a ubuntu 14.04 box to something later than 1.2.x (want to try 1.3.x to see if it fixes a bug) what would be the best way to do this? I tried to download the libvirt-bin from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/libvirt-bin and install it but I get a lot of error messages of out of date dependencies.
<CB6> ppf showing on
<ducasse> kur1j: there are several ppas that provide later libvirt versions
<CB6> Any other checks to see if the distro-upgrade went proper? Follow ups to that?
<ppf> did you do what i asked you?
<ppf> chroot into /mnt, then run dist-upgrade
<Patwardhan> how good is windows defender, compared to other AV?
<ppf> Patwardhan: wrong channel?
<ducasse> Patwardhan: this is #ubuntu
<CB6> Kaspersky is decent Patwardhan
<Patwardhan> not wrong channel
<CB6> Protected a lot of clients forever
<Patwardhan> i am asking for ubuntu
<ppf> fwiw: AV is bad
<kur1j> ducasse: which ppa would include a later version of libvirt?
<kur1j> or where could I find that?
<Patwardhan> is using windows defender bad practice?
<ducasse> kur1j: search on ppa.launchpad.net
<Pici> Patwardhan: Please direct your questions to ##windows . You're in #ubuntu now.
<CB6> Windows Defender is basic but better than nothing. If you are a hacker it's the first thing you want to circumvent I'd imagine. So never default lol
<Patwardhan> Fine.
<proxx_> its a shitgarden , like the rest of m$ products , good enough ?
<CB6> LOL, hey it upgrades alright at least!
<Pici> proxx_: Please mind your language here.
<proxx_> fuck sorry
<CB6> lol
<ppf> Patwardhan: all this is bad advice. this is #ubuntu so windows defender isn't something we can help with
<ppf> moreover, don't use AV.
<hero> exit
<hero> leave
<CB6> I find that while AV can stop and eliminate some malware it's also malicious in that it takes up your resources slowing even exceptionally fast machines down depth scanning etc.
<CB6> forward slash?
<hero> leavcec
<hero> leavce
<Pici> hero: /quit
<ppf> CB6: it's also offtopic here
<CB6> hah
<CB6> indeed
<stephans> The LXD container hypervisor... is it possible to use this as a way to run apps securely? It would seem so based on Ubuntu.com. But I cant see how ot connect graphically.
<CB6> What chroot command am I supposed to be putting in to set it up?
<stephans> The density would make it ideal for desktop use... instead of Virtual Box... it uses lots of resources.
<ppf> chroot /mnt
<ppf> IF you're mounts are still up
<ppf> i thought you had it upgrading already?
<CB6> I did before ya
<hackerone> What else needs to be setup for running an android emulator?
<CB6> It upgraded something but I wasn't positive as to whether that was the liveusb or actual desktop
<hackerone> android-emulator isn't listed
<ppf> stephans: secure in what way?
<ppf> CB6: why do we repeat everything at least three times?
<CB6> ppf it's sayomg pkgproblemResolver:: Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages E:unable to correct dependencies
<CB6> saying*
<ppf> CB6: full output please
<CB6> http://pastebin.com/aFQy0Emq
<matikbird> hi everyone,
<matikbird> I'm here because any of my browsers are impossible.
<matikbird> i'm downloading ubuntu 12.04
<matikbird> is it recommendable?
<ppf> matikbird: no it isn't
<ppf> it's really old
<Makhan> I "Think" i've got a rootkit, but i'm not sure
<Makhan> i need your help
<WernerWant> Hello I want use ProxyPreverseHost in 000-default.conf on apache2
<matikbird> I know it is.. but, you see
<matikbird> I tried every distro in this laptop.
<teenis> Makhan: why do you think so?
<WernerWant> but I can't restart the server with it
<matikbird> I know everything worked fine in 12.04 back in the day
<Puro> Is it possible install any kind virtual speaker system to Ubuntu or it variants? I mean that I can use headphones and it sound like I have speakers. Like Dolby virtual speakers. I have Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard.
<matikbird> i'm just worry it doesn't upgrade by itself.
<Makhan> my pc is doing things i don't remember doing myself
<matikbird> ppf: would that be a really big deal?
<michal__> hi
<Makhan> it's installing some weird programs and some strange files keep appearing in my root folder
<ppf> matikbird: you wouldn't get modern hardware support and end of life is some time early next year
<ppf> the kernel is really old
<ppf> just go with xenial
<michal__> can someon explain me something about software in linux
<teenis> Makhan: what kind of files and programs
<matikbird> that's exactly why I'm going with it. this laptop seems not to be modern hardware.
<matikbird> or at least, xenial works really bad.
<Makhan> i don't know they look weird
<wabbits> michal__ just ask your question :)
<matikbird> i'm on linux mint now. I was hoping that everything works the way it should.
<matikbird> you see, nothing crashes. but it slow as hell.
<Makhan> one of them os called waru."some russian?"
<matikbird> and I have an I3 2,50ghz
<WernerWant> Hello I want use ProxyPreverseHost in 000-default.conf on apache2 It don't work
<michal__> ok.So...I have partition linux one part for own documents and second for linux mint.And I want to install software from synaptic: Where the software will install?
<ppf> CB6: you can try to upgrade (apt-get install) the outdated dependencies manually
<Makhan> teenis: nevermind, i'm going to do a clean install
<ppf> try apt-get install python3-minimal
<matikbird> god I hope it works.
<matikbird> i'm gonna lose it otherwise.
<sangy> Hi, I can't seem to find shadow-utils, nor the shadow manpage on the 3rd section. Is this intended?
<CB6> ppf tried that and then it pulled up the usual errors on dependencies
<CB6> upgrades disables stuff. Is it possible I can reactivate them?
<ppf> CB6: error message ...
<CB6> error packageproblemresovler resolve generated breaks this may be caused by held packages
<ppf> full message
<Pici> sangy: Ubuntu doesn't have a shadow-utils package.  The shadow source package provides the binaries for the passwd, login, and uidmap packages.
<CB6> http://pastebin.com/JUC4e01W
<Pici> sangy: also, are you sure you didn't mean man 5 shadow? 3 would be a system call.
<CB6> Wondering if maybe there's a package I need to get said updates and that
<CB6> is why upgrades aren't getting those dependencies?
<CB6> updates disable packages external from the OS core pack do they not?
<CB6> For kernel anyhow
<ppf> it does, those are irrelevant right now
<CB6> ok
<ppf> try apt-get install python3
<ppf> and please, don't paste the entire worlds history, just the outputs of the respective command
<sangy> Pici: I do have shadow 3: https://linux.die.net/man/3/shadow
<CB6> saying apt-get -f install
<ppf> dude, paste the full output
<CB6> should I try apt-get -f install python3?
<kur1j> ducasse: I can't find a PPA for trusty with 1.3.1
<kur1j> ducasse: can I install the 16.04 repository and just install from that?
<CB6> Is there a native IRC app inside Live? This is getting tedious typing it out on the alternate laptop hence the non posting all the time
<sangy> Pici: amazingly, it does compile, it's just that the manpage is missing...
<ppf> you can install software on the live system
<CB6> going to try xchat
<Pici> sangy: See man 3 getpwnam for the same information.
<sangy> Pici: ah, ok. Thanks!
<Pici> sangy: assuming you have manpages-dev installed, of course.
<sangy> Pici: it is actually not me, but a student of mine who is working on an Ubuntu system. Thanks for the clarification, I'll make sure they have manpages-dev
<Pici> sangy: no problem.
<Amm0n> How to handle initramfs hooks in Ubuntu 16.04? Trying to hibernate using an encrypted swapfile and i need to add a resume + resume_offset= hook to the initramfs.
<CB6_> http://pastebin.com/C5yUL7k5
<ppf> CB6_: did you run apt-get update ?
<CB6_> earlier ya and posted it
<ppf> in the chroot?
<ppf> anyways, python appears to be gone from the dependency list?
<ppf> try another one
<k1du> helo
<ppf> or try this: apt-get -f install | grep ": Depends" | cut -d' ' -f 2 | xargs apt-get install
<k1du> hello,sorry can anyone help me with a grub problem ?
<k1du> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23270575/.
<CB6_> http://pastebin.com/60hZifaM
<ppf> CB6_: wrong paste?
<k1du> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23270575/  <--- i dont understaind nothing here seriously ... i just installed win 10 in another hdd and among my other OS the grub dissapeared if i want to go into the other OS like Mint i have to use the f8 Key anbd select manually the hdd that haves the os installed ... but almost nothing works..
<k1du> I have tryed to update-grub but it doesnt work ..
<mewecoffee> k1du: so Windows took over your bootloader? so you can boot to Linux OS by selecting the hard drive but you cant get to grub2 bootloader when booting up?
<k1du> yes..
<k1du> i had on 1 part win7 + mint and in other ubuntu 16.04 and in the 3rd hdd i installed win 10 to test it ..
<mewecoffee> did you boot up to install disc and install boot-repair?
<k1du> i had burg ... before i installed win 10 ... as i read on forums its outdated and bad .. so i tryed to uninstall it
<mewecoffee> what i've had to do for dual boot installs is: 1) after installing linux, using install disc to install boot repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<k1du> i didnt used boot repair
<mewecoffee> and then that usually lets me get to grub once, If I boot to windows and then after a 2nd reboot it doesnt show grub, I have to enter the following into an administrative prompt in windows
<mewecoffee> bcdedit /set "{bootmgr}" path \EFI\ubuntu\shimx64.efi
<zh1> how can i go back a kernel on ubuntu 16.04?
<mewecoffee> watch the syntax though, it's different per OS and version, I got the syntax from the process complete message on boot repair.
<letsrock> hi do we have a vpn which could bypass enterprise proxy
<ppf> zh1: install the package
<mewecoffee> and lastly this was for me on a win10/ubuntu 16.04 dual boot, not sure how much that applies to mint
<k1du> i could install another ubuntu along win 10 maybe that will help when it reconfigures the grub ? could be a soulution =
<k1du> ?
<ikonia> why would that help ?
<ikonia> that would make things worse
<k1du> i cannot upgrade grub form ubuntu
<ikonia> upgrade grub ?
<ikonia> why do you want upgrade grub ?
<k1du> i wil take a look at boot-repair but as i read on forums it wont work ..
<k1du> it doesnt show up ..
<Southern_Gentlem> k1du,  you installed win10
<ikonia> why are you trying to upgrade grub
<k1du> after the win 10 install
<k1du> yes..
<ikonia> do you mean grub has vanished after the windows 10 install
<k1du> i just wanted to test it so i installed in a 3rd hdd i use for testing
<k1du> ikonia: yes
<letsrock> boot repair disk is perfect for these solutions especially dual boots @kldu
<Southern_Gentlem> and if win10 was on the second drive it requires to write its boot stuff on the first hard drive
<ikonia> k1du: so you just want to re-install grub to the mbr of your boot disk ?
<ikonia> is that what it comes down to
<ikonia> rather than "upgrading grub"
<Amm0n> How to handle initramfs hooks in Ubuntu 16.04? Trying to hibernate using an encrypted swapfile and i need to add a resume hook to the initramfs.
<k1du> well i tought that updateing grub would repair the grub menu and things would sor
<ikonia> updating and upgrading are two different things too
<k1du> i will go try boot-repair and after i will be back with news
<k1du> yes i know sorry
<k1du> updateing
<hackerone> what is needed for running an android emulator?
<CB6_> http://pastebin.com/dSuA2Us6
<hackerone> qemu has a launch command
<hackerone> what is used for launching android-emulator
<ikonia> CB6_: you've been at this for hours
<ikonia> CB6_: back up your data - and just re-install to 16.04.1 from day one
<ikonia> make it easy on yourself
<CB6_> I'm mentally spent lol... been at it all night.
<k1du> Errors were encountered while processing:
<k1du>  qemu-system-common
<k1du>  at
<k1du>  qemu-system-x86
<k1du>  qemu-kvm
<k1du>  python-vm-builder
<letsrock> exit
<k1du> that is what i get when i install boot-repair ...
<k1du> Brb i will go crack my forehead and will be back
<jordila> hi #ubuntu community... i'm installing Xubuntu 16 from a LiveUSB on Windows machine (dual bootable in mind). Why is the installer not offering the 'Install Ubuntu alongside Windows' option? what am i missing ?
<dumbravaMinunata> is xubuntu an official derivative?
<cscf> dumbravaMinunata, yes, it is
<ppf> CB6_: i second ikonia
<ppf> kill it with fire
<cscf> jordila, perhaps Windows is using all 4 primary partitions?  That would prevent the auto-installer working.
<jordila> cscf there is just one big NTFS partition
<CB6_> ya I think so.. apparently kernel updates can cripple a server fast lol. Not doing that again!
<ppf> don't blame a kernel update
<cscf> jordila, ok, well then try the manual install and see if you can shrink it
<ppf> you broke something durin os upgrade, without knowing what it's hard to give advice
<CB6_> I was watching a movie while it was upgrading. Didn't do anything myself lol
<jordila> cscf ...yeah, aligned with your suggestion, i may try to shrink the windows partition and create the needed ones, manually...
<jordila> i was just being lazy, .. ( missing the almost one-click-install-alongside-Windows ) :-P
<jordila> wow... i've just got a " Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs..." while launching the LiveUSB 'Install Xubuntu' option, what am i missing ?
<ouroumov> jordila, maybe bad USB or bad ISO, did you check the hashes?
<jordila> ouroumov USB is brand new... didn't checked the hashes though... let's do it
<jordila> let me add that it booted a couple of times... and showed the 'Kernel panic ...' afterwards.
<jordila> i'm afraid i'm outdated on this... which Live USB creation tool do you recommend ?
<Ghostly> Hello, I installed pytest locally using pip. how bind the name so that i don't have to manually path to it each time i want to use it from the bash shell?
<Pici> Ghostly: You installed it using pip --user ?
<neildugan> Hi I am having trouble with vsftpd -- it doesn't want to copy a file over, I am getting this error message in syslog -- Oct  4 03:13:05 webserver kernel: [2134332.137656] audit: type=1326 audit(1475511185.982:52): auid=4294967295 uid=65534 gid=65534 ses=4294967295 pid=26721 comm="vsftpd" exe="/usr/sbin/vsftpd" sig=31 arch=c000003e syscall=37 compat=0 ip=0x7f957751acd7 code=0x0 -- what does this mean?
<Ghostly> pici, that is correct.
<Southern_Gentlem> neildugan,  do you own both machines
<Pici> Ghostly: You'd need to add ~/.local/bin/ to your user's $PATH.  Modify your .bashrc and add a line that says:  PATH="$HOME/.local/bin/:$PATH"
<neildugan> Southern_Gentlem, yes!  one my laptop the other is VM on my server
<Southern_Gentlem> and the vm has an external ip?
<Southern_Gentlem> neildugan,  well i suggest you scp the file over and forget about vsftp
<Southern_Gentlem> scp is in ssh
<Ghostly> pici, Awesome. That worked perfectly. Thanks alot ^^
<neildugan> Southern_Gentlem, ok, but any idea what the error means?  I would like to know.
<Ghostly> pici, seems i was a bit hasty here. Now normal commands are not working.
<Ghostly> pici, ...Forget that. I made a silly typo. But now i got it fixed.
<falcon> hi
<Sillypirato> and so the pirate joins ubuntu once again
<giulio> hi all
<giulio> some one can help me to compile a old driver source from mediatek?
<Sillypirato> giulo , is it really old crappy and nasty with libs missing n stuff ? in that case no :P
<Sillypirato> giulo , show me the link plz
<giulio> 2012 kernel 2.6
<Pici> Ghostly: yay
<giulio> but i use 4.8 kernel
<giulio> error: passing argument 2 of ‘hex_dump’ from incompatible pointer type
<giulio> wait for link
<giulio> http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads1/downloads/rt8070-rt3070-rt3370-rt3572-rt5370-rt5372-rt5572-usb-usb/
<Sillypirato> giulo; right , so what card do you have
<giulio> it gives me many odd errors, a 3070 chipset and for now load rt2800usb driver
<rafaelcenteio> Hi, I have two desktop environments installed (xfce and unity), but for some reason the button to change the environment does not appear on the greeter screen. Thanks in advance.
<Sillypirato> giulo from what source did you confirm that there is no mainstraim support ?
<giulio> the big problem, reason of try to install the drivers, is the packets lost
<giulio> i searched the official download page
<giulio> that is the latest driver source from mediatek
<giulio> and in past i compiled it without problems
<jack_esqueleton> hi i have a problem wiht my wireless card it could't conncet
<Sillypirato> giulo so if i understand correctly the mainstream drivers sucks ?
<Sillypirato> *driver
<giulio> if with mainstream u intend the default in ubuntu, then yes
<giulio> the default make me 40% packets lost
<Sillypirato> giulo eght thats nasty :P  , oke so what do you get after running make ?
<giulio> i formatted today before i used the official meditek but not i not compile at all
<Sillypirato> (use something like pastebin or whatever you like)
<giulio> that error: error: passing argument 2 of ‘hex_dump’ from incompatible pointer type
<giulio> many times
<giulio> rror: passing argument 2 of ‘hex_dump’ from incompatible pointer type
<giulio> error: passing argument 2 of ‘hex_dump’ from incompatible pointer type
<giulio> ah ok
<giulio> wait
<moat_joe> Is postgres 9.6 going to make ubuntu 16.10?
<nacc> moat_joe: #ubuntu+1, but i'm guessing not since it's past feature freeze and 9.5 is what is in 16.10
<giulio> http://pastebin.com/KgZe5SwP
<giulio> thats all
<baizon> moat_joe: no, 9.5
<giulio> ty Sillypirato
<moat_joe> Thanks nacc, baizon
<Sillypirato> @giulio  did you install kerneldev ?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> After upgrading to xubuntu 16.04 does not the xfce starting, the message says that the graphic card driver was not found or something like that, how can I reinstall all the things that have to do with the graphical environment?
<giulio> i install build-essential
<christiam> hi everybody
<christiam> I am christiam from Spain
<christiam> exit
<baizon> hi christiam
<elias_a> christiam: Ask a question!
<christiam> my English is not so good..
<giulio> @Sillypirato i installed build-essential gcc and linux-headers
<baizon> !es | christiam
<ubottu> christiam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elias_a> christiam: You are doing just fine. :)
<christiam> well,where can I find the best tutorial to install sofware in Linux by consol?
<newdimension> How come apt-cache only has two version of firefox? (45 and 49).  I was looking to downgrade to 48
<Sillypirato> @giulio im testing if it builds here
<Southern_Gentlem> christiam, your distro of choice
<baizon> newdimension: there is 45 LTS and 49
<giulio> ok thanks Sillypirato
<christiam> ok thanks..
<newdimension> baizon: they only keep the LTS and not the versions in between?
<baizon> newdimension: because they arent supported by mozilla and also the package team
<newdimension> baizon: I'm on the regular release cycle, that means I was on 45 before I switched to 49?
<baizon> newdimension: with the regular cycle you upgrade every 6-7 weeks. With LTS you stick with the lts versions
<baizon> newdimension: more here https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/faq/
<Sillypirato> @giulio do you have this : module-assistant
<giulio> where?
<Sillypirato> installed
<giulio> error impossible found module-assistant
<giulio> no..not even in repos
<\9> !info module-assistant
<ubottu> module-assistant (source: module-assistant): tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8 (xenial), package size 87 kB, installed size 389 kB
<giulio> wait send update
<Sillypirato> be careful not to do too many multiliners, some mod may kick your ass
<giulio> i cleaned all and forgot to update list
<giulio> now im updating
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Can someone please help me with the things I wrote earlier here?
<Sillypirato> @giulo , i found this btw http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=91173
<nacc> IBMHPGOOGLE: it would be good to provide the exact message
<giulio> Sillypirato, ok now installed
<giulio> try now compile?
<Sillypirato> giulo sure ,  the page above also explains how to blacklist but i guess you already knew that
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Just scroll up a little bit
<giulio> i not found that page
<IBMHPGOOGLE> You will find everything
<giulio> didnt
<giulio> but i was conrcerned to the error and searched a solution for it
<giulio> but found only topic without reply
<giulio> now i will try that how-to
<giulio> thanks in advance
<newdimension> baizon: so what's the reason the regular updates are kept on apt-cache? They chose to only keep LTS?
<newdimension> *aren't kept
<Sillypirato> @giulo sure bro
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Something like reinstall graphic card driver?
<baizon> newdimension: because no support?
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Or reinstall xubuntu graphic?
<ash_workz> if instructions say to run ./configure, it's implied a `configure` file is present in that directory, right?
<nacc> IBMHPGOOGLE: "the message says that the graphic card driver was not found or something like that" -- that is not precise
<giulio> Sillypirato, nothing has changed
<Sillypirato> giulo ah thats great news
<giulio> or is the blacklistening rt drivers or the problem is elsewhere
<Sillypirato> giulo nah should still compile if that possible in this kernel
<giulio> ...then what i must do?
<giulio> module-ass said all ok already
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Because it is partly in Swedish that is how I can translate it
<ninjah> Can someone suggest an l2tp ipsec vpn client or solution?
<ninjah> No l2tp in 16.04
<IBMHPGOOGLE> Sorry
<giulio> so Sillypirato what can i do?
<Sillypirato> giulo gimme a sec
<giulio> ok
<giulio> DPO_RT5572_LinuxSTA_2.6.1.3_20121022/os/linux/../../common/cmm_data.c:3151:33: error: passing argument 2 of ‘hex_dump’ from incompatible pointer type
<Sillypirato> giulio do you have the kernel headers installed ?
<giulio> yes
<giulio> -generic and for the 4.8 kernel
<giulio> Sillypirato, the error is odd...can be a gcc version imcompatibility?
<Sillypirato> giulio guess i could be , did you try and find a solution for the packet loss on the kernel (sure u did) I can imagine support is assumed for this driver
<Sillypirato> *kernel driver
<ash_workz> yeah, I am just overall confused by ./configure
<giulio> mmm
<ash_workz> people refer to it like it's a command when it seems like it's a file
<giulio> with old kernel it worked
<giulio> but not without errors,but i founded fixs
<ash_workz> I assume `configure` is a file commonly archived with applications
<ash_workz> so if official instructions tell me to download a a file at <link> and run ./configure and there is no configure file, then likely the link is corrupt or something
<ash_workz> right?
<Sillypirato> @giulio did you check the readme file ?
<giulio> yes
<giulio> nothing special
<lancey> ncio
<Sillypirato> giulo its probably lack of kernel support, its not uncommon for these type of drivers by vendors , they are often slow if they release something nice , perhaps you could see if there is a madwifi/patched driver for monitor support, maybe there is some stuff around for this kernel
<giulio> mmmm
<Sillypirato> not saying there isnt some clever fella that might be able to fix this
<giulio> Sillypirato, the usb work but has a huge packets lost
<giulio> i tryed many options settings in driver.conf but nothing changed
<acresearch> people, is there an issue with canonical ltd.?
<Sillypirato> giulio , lower power settings ?
<kal_> hi everyone. I'm trying to install ubuntu to dual boot, then I get to the installation type screen and no disk or partition is loading
<giulio> isetted power off
<giulio> to power manager by iwconfig
<Sillypirato> giulio with some adapters its possible to set some settings including power , lowering it can help with packet loss
<giulio> how?
<giulio> i used iwconfig wlanxxx power off
<Sillypirato> giulio letme check
<cerion> kal_: what hardware do you have ?
<Sillypirato> giulio option called txpower
<kal_> desktop, amd cpu,
<kal_> samsung ssd, forgot which 1tb hdd
<giulio> Sillypirato, that is already "hacked"
<giulio> by me with crd and wireless region
<giulio> 38dbi as max
<cerion> kal_: could you take a photo of this screen and post on imgur.com
<cerion> and back the link here
<kal_> no problem
<kal_> well it looks like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/DIUce.jpg
<Sillypirato> giulio so you cant lower it ?
<cerion> kal_: indeed. I got not idea.
<kal_> lol it's all good.
<kal_> vm works so i guess ill just do that
<Sillypirato> oh and setting rate to a lower value can give more stable connection
<cerion> kal_: some chipset might not be recognized
<kal_> darn
<acresearch> people, is there an issue with canonical ltd.?
<cerion> kal_: you could post on askubuntu.com. Specify the more detail you can like the motherboard type and number and so on
<giulio> Sillypirato, why lower it?
<kal_> thanks
<newdimension> I'm trying to install firefox manually so I downloaded the compiled version from mozilla. Extracted the file and copied it to /usr/lib/firefox. then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox /usr/bin/firefox. when I try to run firefox in terminal it says it's not installed
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  begin with    which firefox
<Sillypirato> giulio a lower rate can give a more stable connection
<newdimension> MonkeyDust, that doesn't return anything
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  ok...    whereis firefox
<newdimension> MonkeyDust: firefox: /usr/bin/firefox /usr/lib/firefox /etc/firefox
<giulio> i always used to 38dbi
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  ok... now pastebin     dpkg -l firefox ; dpkg -L firefox
<giulio> seems i must downgrade to kernel 4.5 from 4.6 seems to be a change of api
<newdimension> http://pastebin.com/MpUfKM6k
<newdimension> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/MpUfKM6k
<newdimension> It mentions firefox v45 which I uninstalled using apt-get remvoe
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  it shows /etc/ only... on my system, the list much longer
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  what happens after    sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  and can you run firefox with the absolute path, i.e.    /usr/bin/firefox
<giulio> im installing 4.5.7 kernel
<newdimension> MonkeyDust: sudo apt update shouldn't have any role because I'm installing it manually right? The reason I'm doing it manuallt is that apt-get doens't have the version I want
<MonkeyDust> newdimension  true that
<cerion> newdimension: you should have done ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<cerion> newdimension: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox. and do it again
<robart> salut
<cerion> robart: salut; on parle anglais ici sinon aller dans #ubuntu-fr
<MonkeyDust> j'aime regarder les filles qui marchent sur la plage
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<cerion> newdimension: ?
<Pici> 25
<giulio> Sillypirato, thanks for all :)
<giulio> i go bye
<acresearch> people, is there an issue with canonical ltd.?
<bekks> acresearch: Which issue do you have in mind?
<acresearch> bekks: it seems when i read about it articles say it is not making profit? is ubuntu development at risk?
<bekks> acresearch: Whatever you read is nonsense.
<bekks> acresearch: It is a company, its goal is to make money.
<acresearch> bekks: i hope so, i do not want ubuntu to stop
<Sillypirato> this has been so for quite some time
<bekks> acresearch: Then stop reading nonsense like that :P
<Sillypirato> community will run it if it has to , basically they already do
<acresearch> bekks: haha
<Sillypirato> its like a failed redhat
<acresearch> bekks: its good to keep an eye on what is happening in the world
<bekks> Sillypirato: redhat didnt fail ;)
<kim27> Hi all, I'm using LXDE, and everytime I unplug and plug back in my USB wifi, I can no longer manage the USB wifi as a user until I reboot. It will magically connect to wifi if that is what the settings are, but I as a user no longer have permissions to manage the card from the LXDE UI. Any ideas of what I need to change to allow me to edit the permissions? 16.04
<teo_> A question about the keyring: it says it unlocks during login. But if the password is reset during maintenance, will that unlock again the keyring?
<bekks> acresearch: thats for sure, but nonsense like that cant be true, obviously "a company deliberately not earning money"
<acresearch> bekks: no what i read on wikipedia is, what i understood, is that they made some unprofittable investments (ubuntu one, mobile etc...) and that the company has yet to make profit since it was made
<k1l> acresearch: ubuntu development is not at risk.
<k1l> acresearch: but that non tehcnical topic better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<zeleftikam> test
<zeleftikam> ok
<rasoanaivo> Hello
<zeleftikam> hello
<rasoanaivo> I m from Madagascar
<zeleftikam> Amazing!
<zeleftikam> I'm from the US of A
<rasoanaivo> yes,  can you speak french ?
<k1l> !fr | rasoanaivo
<ubottu> rasoanaivo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zeleftikam> rasoanaivo, no, sorry
<rasoanaivo> okay , so let's talk :)
<zeleftikam> rasoanaivo, private message me with /msg zeleftikam
<rasoanaivo> how to private message?
<zeleftikam>  /msg zeleftikam message
<newdimension>  cerion: Sorry was away. It did that. now if I try to run firefox it says: bash: /usr/bin/firefox: No such file or directory
<Guest_5190> t
<kim27> ah, restarting nm-applet seems to solve the problem
<Jordan_U> newdimension: ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<newdimension> Jordan_U: /usr/bin/firefox -> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Jordan_U> newdimension: ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<newdimension> Jordan_U: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Tims_Tech> is there a ubuntu touch irc channel?
<Jordan_U> newdimension: You forgot the -l
<newdimension> Jordan_U: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 162808 Oct  3 13:35 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<Jordan_U> newdimension: Did you download the 32 bit version of Firefox?
<newdimension> Jordan_U I downloaded the one under .../linux-x86_64/....
<cerion> newdimension: and when you run /usr/lib/firefox/firefox directly ?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> I'm new on linux
<newdimension> cerion: bash: ./firefox: No such file or directory    even though I can see the file in green right there
<ubuntu-mate> and I shoose ubuntu mate
<ubuntu-mate> is that good desicion for me?
<cscf> newdimension, are you in the right directory?
<Jordan_U> newdimension: file /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<cerion> https://askubuntu.com/questions/133389/no-such-file-or-directory-but-the-file-exists
<newdimension> cscf: yes, I'm ls in the directory to double check and it's there
<newdimension> Jordan_U: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, BuildID[sha1]=9f7786936c83e25a0e179da513a1595e57f0b86e, stripped
<cscf> newdimension, and you are on 64bit?
<Jordan_U> newdimension: Get the 64 bit version, or install 32 bit libraries. Why are you installing Firefox this way at all though?
<newdimension> Jordan_U: the download should have been the 64bit  version not sure how it's the 32bit. I'll redownload. I need firefox version 48 to use it with selenium but it's not on apt-get
<cscf> newdimension, what Ubuntu version?
<cscf> 16.04 has Firefox 49
<newdimension> cscf, I'm on 16.04
<cerion> oh no
<cscf> newdimension, so why can't you use Firefox 49?
<cscf> Do you need exactly 48?
<newdimension> cscf selenium a program for browser testing doesn't work with 49. 48 was the latest version I had that was working
<JeezusOnABike> Hey
<newdimension> cscf, Jordan_U and cerion: thank you all for help it's working now. An issue though: It doesn't have the firefox logo when it's shown on the toolbar at the left and it doesn't show up in search.
<rasoanaivo> hello
<Maroon> Hello
<rasoanaivo> im from madagascar
<Maroon> I got now Ubuntu MATE
<andres_> Amm
<andres_> Holaaaa
<rasoanaivo> what? i use linux mint
<andres_> Etto Spamish ?
<andres_> Spanish?
<rasoanaivo> no , english an french
<Maroon> Really, madagascar must be beautyfull!
<k1l> rasoanaivo: hi, this channel is for ubuntu support only. mint is not allowed in here
<andres_> Amm Nose
<nicomachus> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rasoanaivo> yes, but my country is in difficulty now
<andres_> Amm Gracias
<Maroon> rasoanaivo: MATE is the version of ubuntu, which looks and feels like the old gnome 2 desktop
<rasoanaivo> okay
<Maroon> rasoanaivo: what difficulty?
<rasoanaivo> cris political
<nicomachus> !ot | Maroon rasoanaivo
<ubottu> Maroon rasoanaivo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andres_> No hablan
<nicomachus> andres_: Por favor usa #ubuntu-es
<Maroon> No hablan desaniol
 * nicomachus slams his head on his desk and gives up 
<max3> i have a string var with unicode code points in it, like '\u0022adfdf\u0022' how do i create a string var with what it would look like printed?
<cscf> max3, in bash?
<MonkeyDust> max3  looks like something for #bash
<max3> oh whoops thought i was in python
<cscf> Ah ok
<MonkeyDust> max3  looks like something for #python
<andres__> .
<fireman__> Hay all, i just installing ubuntu 16.04 LTS but I cant turn on my wifi, I was googling but not solved yet, please help me
<newdimension> I've done some reading. The icon problem is related to unity not finding firefox. How can I let unity know that firefox is installed?
<EriC^^> fireman__: show us "lspci -k | grep -A2 -i network"
<andres__> 252
<newdimension> I might need to create a .desktop file. Is there a place I can download the default one for firefox?
<fireman__> Device name Qualcom Atheros QCA9565
<fireman__> Eric^^
<EriC^^> fireman__: kernel module loaded?
<fireman__> EriC^^ ath9k
<andres__> Amm otro canal de Spanish ?
<ioria> newdimension, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23271425/    this is in /usr/share/applications , if i got you
<k1l> andres__: you were told that its #ubuntu-es for spanish. in here its only english
<andres__> No hay Otro ?
<fireman__> EriC^^: ath9k
<ioria> fireman__, have you tried 'Try ubuntu' ? ans see if it works
<giulio> Sillypirato, i resolved, i hope..must do more test, i booted 4.5.7 then compiled without errors the source driver, rebooted in 4.8 maked only "make install" for copy the compiled files then rebooted
<giulio> now seems go not too bad in 4.8
<cscf> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<nicomachus> cscf: I've tried that already with him.
<cscf> nicomachus, worth a shot :P
<fireman__> ioria: no I dont, this laptop is basically installed ubuntu before, then win7 and now my friend want to back to ubuntu, so I just install as he wish
<ioria> fireman__, from the main Menu select  'Try Ubuntu without install'
<m[at]> r
<ppf> is there an easy way to switch of my touchpad while i'm typing?
<fireman__> ioria: yes I know that well but now already installed on it
<Jordan_U> fireman__: Please pastebin the output of "rfkill list".
<elisa87> hey I accidentally entered "rm *" in the wrong directory and my files in that directory got deleted. How can I back it up?
<ioria> fireman__, ah, ok misunderstood
<fireman__> Jordan_U: okay, on my way
<fireman__> ioria: my bad english :D
<k1l> elisa87: easiest is to get your backups.
<ppf> elisa87: they're gone
<ioria> fireman__, :þ
<elisa87> yeah
<Jordan_U> elisa87: There is no "recycling bin" for rm. How important is this data to you?
<k1l> elisa87: or you try something like extundelete or photorec. but that is a lot of effort and there is no guarantee to get the data back
<fireman__> Jordan_U: pastebin.com/vV8KJGs4
<ppf> regarding my touchpad: i briefly tried synclient and syndaemon, but couldn't get the to actually disable the touchpad
<ppf> (i didn't try very hard though)
<ioria> ppf, synclient TouchpadOff=1 ?
<ppf> that switches it of permanently
<ioria> ppf, what are you looking for ?
<ppf> for the touchpad to disable itself while i type
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> How do I convert MPV files to something else?
<ioria> ppf, syndaemon -i 1 -K -d ?
<newdimension> ioria: Is it normal to have to go through this? All the guides that I've found regarding installing firefox from a tar were just copying the content to /usr/lib/ and symlinking to usr/bin. No a single one mentioned the trouble with .desktop
<\9> CountryfiedLinux: ffmpeg probably, assuming that's a video format
<\9> CountryfiedLinux: ffmpeg -i input.mpv output.whatever
<ioria> newdimension, firefox dosn't know you are on unity
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<CountryfiedLinux> \9,
<ppf> ioria: M(
<ioria> ppf no way ?
<ppf> i failed at reading the manpage
<ppf> that does actually work
<ioria> ppf lucky guy
<tsousa> When is the new ubuntu is going to be released?
<newdimension> ioria: so the correct way is to write a .desktop file? Where would have I gotten it if you didn't share yours ?
<CountryfiedLinux> tsousa, this month
<ppf> yeah i threw in a -t there, and because my WM selects a window once i hover it, i failed to see that it worked
<ppf> ioria: fwiw M( is a facepalm smiley :D
<ioria> newdimension,  i think from the ubuntu package ... not sure
<nicomachus> !yakkety | tsousa
<ubottu> tsousa: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tsousa> because i jave some trouble with the kernel it keeps disconecting me from te internet
<ppf> at least i use it that way
<ioria> ppf  i see :þ
<Jordan_U> fireman__: Looks like you have a physical wireless switch/button that is set to disable wifi.
<ppf> so, thanks for the hint!
<ioria> ppf   youwelc
<Amara> How do I fire systemd service.timer one time to test manually?
<ioria> newdimension,   but you can copy another one from the /usr/share/applications and adapt it to firefox
<fireman__> Yes, I do, do you mean on keyboard?
<ppf> Amara: depends on what kind of Sec you specified
<Jordan_U> newdimension: You could have extracted the one from the packaged firefox.
<cscf> fireman__, either a hardware switch or a special keyboard shortcut
<newdimension> Jordan_U: the tar file? I couldn't find one there
<CountryfiedLinux> Can I play M4V files on Ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> newdimension: No, the one that is from the repositories (and installed by default).
<Amara> ppf: its a daily thing that fires wih 12h accuracy, I don't wanna wait, or edit the timer file
<ppf> Amara: but probably the 'correct' answer is you can't
<fireman__> Jordan_U: that button turned on and i found check sign on network manager, but still appear wifi disable
<CountryfiedLinux> It's Apples iTunes DRM. I thought buying a digital download was a good idea, now having issues playing it anywhere but iTunes.
<Amara> pdf, I've google but could find it too, thanks!
<psyonix> is there an application I can install that will alow me to adjust volume for indvidual applications at the soundcard level? Say I want my browser's overall volume to come through lowder than say, spotify, but I want to use a mixr for that instead of adjusting the volume controls of those apllications individually
<psyonix> louder*
<tomodachi> psyonix: pulsaudio volume controll allows you to specify volume per sound source
<tomodachi> like browser , mp3 player  etc
<psyonix> cool, thanks!
<k1l> psyonix: the pulseaudio settings can do that. just look at the ubuntu sound setings
<tomodachi> probably sudo-apt get install pavucontrol
<tomodachi> if its not already installed
<ppf> the - moved a couple letters there :)
<Jordan_U> psyonix: The sound preferences in gnome-control-center allow you to do that out of the box, though the app needs to be playing for you to change its volume setting.
<ioria> fireman__, maybe you need  to configure the interface ssid, passphrase , etc. etc .
<Jordan_U> fireman__: Please run rfkill list again and pastebin the new output.
<newdimension> Adding the firefox.desktop made unity able to find firefox when searched for. But it's not showing the correct icon
<fireman__> paste.ubuntu.com/23271543/ Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> fireman__: What model laptop do you have?
<psyonix> does anyone here use bitchx?
<ioria> newdimension,   don't know your settings, but you can display any icon you want, editing the "Icon=" intem in the .desktop file
<ioria> newdimension,   *item
<jatt> what?
<newdimension> ioria: I just want to have the default look. Right now "Icon=firefox" so I'm assuming it can't find it
<Southern_Gentlem> shouldnt it be firefox.png?
<ioria> newdimension,   look in your folder (where you downloaded firefox) ... any  icons in there ?
<fireman__> Jordan_U: hp but i am not sure about model, wait for sec
<newdimension> ioria: only firefox/icons/updater.png
<ioria> newdimension,   you can download one .... look for firefox.png, or .xml  in google  and point the Icon to it
<ford_> Trying to get a Logitech G510 keyboard to work using gnome15 but it's outdated git project and the config file is a .ac not .sh || https://gnome15.org/downloads/manual-install/ || stuck at the ./configure command due to no file or directory existing - however there is a config.ac file as I've mentioned before. I've tried autoconf, autoconf -i, and both give errors. automake --add-missing gives "error: configure.ac is required". Wat do?
<fireman__> Jordan_U: HP 14
<ioria> newdimension,   http://www.iconarchive.com/show/software-icons-by-hopstarter/Mozilla-Firefox-icon.html
<Jordan_U> fireman__: Try "sudo rfkill unblock all" .
<psyonix> word, pulseaudio is exactly what I needed
<psyonix> thanks again all
<fireman__> Jordan_U: Ok I'll try
<fireman__> Jordan_U: Should I reboot?
<newdimension> This might be a late realization: Do the people that maintain apt-get adjust firefox install so they work with ubuntu? Is that why I'm having to do so much steps? and finding missing files?
<k1l> newdimension: yes. that is the idea behind a package management and package maintainers.
<fireman__> Jordan_U: wireless lan still Hard Blocked
<newdimension> k1l: I actually thought that they just automate the steps. But now realize that they adjust the files so it works with the specific linux release
<k1l> newdimension: any reason why you dont just install firefox from the repo?
<newdimension> k1l: I need v48 which is not on the repo
<ioria> newdimension,   did you download the icon  ?
<k1l> newdimension: wait, isnt 48 dead already?
<ioria> newdimension,   i think you need a 24x24 or 32
<MonkeyDust> FF 49 here
<newdimension> ioria: I found that firefox has the icons in firefox/browser/chrome/icons/default so that wasn't it. Latest mozilla is V49 is that what you meant ?
<k1l> newdimension: its not suggested that you run outdated browsers. that is a direct security issue
<ioria> newdimension,   ^ k1l    no i meant this http://www.iconarchive.com/show/software-icons-by-hopstarter/Mozilla-Firefox-icon.html
<newdimension> k1l, I know. I'm on a virtualmachine and I need v48 to have selenium work (a program to run functional tests on websites)
<psyonix> that seems like a whole lot of work
<psyonix> why wont selenium support the latest build?
<newdimension> v49 was released a couple of weeks ago if I remember correctly. They might have not gotten time to update yet
<newdimension> I need to take a break from all this. Thank you all for the help. Really do appreciate it
<zh1> how can i mark on synaptic several packages to be removed in a row?
<Egyptian[Web]> hi - i removed a repo, did apt-get clean all, apt-get update and yet i can see packages from that repo .. how do i remove it from cache?
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: can you show the output on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<newdimension> is clean all as effective as purge ?
<k1l> newdimension: that is a total different command. not doing things like remove or purge
<zh1> wanna select a bunch for "Mark for complete removal"
<Egyptian[Web]> k1l: its an internal repo and i'd rather not show specifics if i can
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: if you remove the repo from your sources.list then its not cached. a apt update should get a list without that repo.
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: but it will not remove packages. they are still installed
<Egyptian[Web]> no .. i am talking about apt-cache policy package
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: then that repo is still somewhere in your sources
<Egyptian[Web]> yes
<k1l> so remove it from your sources.list
<k1l> or sources.list.d folder, where 3rd party repos should be put
<psyonix> type "rails console" in your terminal
<Egyptian[Web]> i believe this is what i am looking for `rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* `
<psyonix> wrong window
<tgm4883> Egyptian[Web]: not likely
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: no.
<k1l> Egyptian[Web]: a apt update will get a new list from the repos. but you seem to not have removed that repo yet
<Egyptian[Web]> k1l: let me verify this command and get back soon
<Ormus> Hello ! I have a question about " ls " timestamps reading. Reading the result of " ls -lrt" of a USB key on 2 different computers gives different timestamps (readings gives exactly two hours of difference for the "last modified" field)
<Ormus> How can that be ? The "last modified" field is supposed to fixed, isn't it ?
<RabitTrash> sup guys
<RabitTrash> can somebody help me with ramscraping or sniffing ?
<psyonix_> I asked this a little while ago, but does anyone in here run bitchx?
<CountryfiedLinux> Does OBS perfectly capture audio and video from movies?
<k1l> RabitTrash: not in here. if you do this for research you will need to read the documentation anyway :)
<Jordan_U> Ormus: Do the two different machines have two different timezones? Is the filesystem in use Fat32?
<Ormus> USB key are fat32 indeed. Computers use the smae timezones
<zh1> got it, shift+del
<k1l> psyonix_: before you wait for every 1500 users to answer if they run that program or not, better ask the real technical question :)
<RabitTrash> k1L which channel i have to ask those questions ?
<cscf> !alis | RabitTrash
<ubottu> RabitTrash: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<psyonix_> killerpty: for some reason Ctrl + X isn't allowing me to toggle windows
<RabitTrash> !allis
<psyonix_> k1l: for some reason Ctrl + X isn't allowing me to toggle windows
<RabitTrash> Which are good channels for hackers etc ?
<psyonix_> lol
<cpt-oblivious> lol
<Ormus> But reading last modified date shouldn't be affected by computer timezone ?
<cpt-oblivious> sounds legit :p
<psyonix_> #mr.robot
<cscf> RabitTrash, as I mentioned, use alis to find channels
<RabitTrash> Yes but how cscf
<RabitTrash> i dont know much about irc :l
<k1l> RabitTrash: read the bots message.
<psyonix_> crawl before you walk etc
<npmccallum-work> I have an ubuntu system. I want to remove all packages except one package (i.e. ubuntu-minimal) and all its dependencies. I tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/240346/how-to-keep-only-ubuntu-minimal however it doesn't actually remove them all (for example, postgresql is still installed, but manually removing it doesn't remove ubuntu-minimal). I can't reinstall this system from scratch. Suggestions?
<Jordan_U> npmccallum-work: What is your end goal? Why can't you re-install?
<RabitTrash> whats the command to join a channel ?
<Pici> RabitTrash: /join #channelname
<psyonix_>  /join #_____
<Ormus> It's /join #channelname
<RabitTrash> thanks boys
<psyonix_> you could also use /part
<nacc> npmccallum-work: the first answer there?
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: This is Travis CI. Their image is trusty, but I need xenial. I can upgrade to xenial before running my checks. But it takes forever. I'd like to minimize runtime.
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: it doesn't matter if the system is broken after the tests run since it is discarded anyway
<cscf> npmccallum-work, sounds like you should ask a Travis-CI channel how to get a xenial image
<npmccallum-work> cscf: they have refused, and closed the bug
<nacc> npmccallum-work: their recommendation seems to be to use docker to run with 16.04?
<nacc> npmccallum-work: can you not do that?
<nacc> I believe the issue referred to is: https://github.com/travis-ci/travis-ci/issues/5821
<npmccallum-work> nacc: docker requires me to write all the tooling
<nacc> npmccallum-work: what tooling?
<RabitTrash> but u guys dont know anything about Scrapping or sniffing ?
<cscf> RabitTrash, that's offtopic here.
<RabitTrash> ah kk sorry..
<RabitTrash> but cant find any channel that is full like this :l
<npmccallum-work> nacc: does it matter?
<npmccallum-work> nacc: I'm asking a question about how to debug dpkg/apt
<npmccallum-work> nacc: and you're telling me to use docker
<psyonix_> bruh, if you can't work out IRC, why on earth are you trying to get into sniffing?
<nacc> npmccallum-work: no, i'm saying travis-ci says to
<npmccallum-work> nacc: and their suggestion is stupid
<nacc> npmccallum-work: but you also ignored my first question, are you using the first answer there?
<npmccallum-work> nacc: no the second
<npmccallum-work> I know how to use aptitude
<npmccallum-work> apt-mark showmanual reveals afterwards that only ubuntu-minimal is listed as manual install
<cscf> RabitTrash, also, you should probably learn more Linux skills (and IRC) before trying cracking.
<npmccallum-work> but yet apt-get autoremove doesn't remove the packages like postgresql
<RabitTrash> About linux i know things but i got a bit of questions
<npmccallum-work> so I'm looking for help debugging this
<RabitTrash> but i cant ask them here..
<chopparu> Hi fellas, newb here, how do i get that help screen back after I first installed Ubuntu?
<psyonix_> have you tried google/
<Pici> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<psyonix_> I mean, if he's asking about IRC, and script kiddie stuff, it would make sense he should start with a search engine, not an ubuntu chan
<RabitTrash> lol
<psyonix_> RabitTrash:http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/beg-faqs.html
<psyonix_> RabitTrash: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/beg-faqs.html
<RabitTrash> kk thanks psyonix
<nacc> npmccallum-work: does travis-ci support rebooting the environment during the ci run?
<npmccallum-work> nacc: no, but I don't need that
<nacc> npmccallum-work: what do you need from 16.04?
<npmccallum-work> nacc: openssl
<npmccallum-work> nacc: trying to upgrade just it basically does a dist-upgrade
<npmccallum-work> nacc: which is why I'm trying to minimize the installed packages before upgrading
<Pici> npmccallum-work: travis-ci's docs suggest using docker if you want to use another release that they do not provide.
<ppf> npmccallum-work: if it's just openssl (and not all the dependencies), just build it from source?
<npmccallum-work> Pici: I know.
<npmccallum-work> ppf: because I want to test against ubuntu's build
<Maxou> Hello I install android-sdk with apt-get but now i can't locate where is the folder somone can help me ??
<nacc> Maxou: what folder do you mean?
<Maxou> nacc the android folder
<nacc> npmccallum-work: it seems like a mistake to try and ignore the explicit advice of the travis-ci folks, tbh. It seems like significantly more work to try and minimize an install at runtime just to dist-upgrade it...
<Maxou> nacc i try to install ionic
<npmccallum-work> nacc: that would be good advice if they actually documented the docker route, which they don't
<nacc> npmccallum-work: but to answer your original question, I don't know why postgres would be held if only ubunut-minimal is manuall
<nacc> npmccallum-work: it's documented all over their site?
<nacc> npmccallum-work: https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/docker/
<npmccallum-work> nacc: I tried the docker route before trying this route
<npmccallum-work> nacc: yes, I've read the docs
<m[at]> ur
<m[at]> lah
<jatt> is there a way to get the list of ppa names that are compatible to be purged with ppa-purge?
<Jordan_U> npmccallum-work: Look into dpkg --set-selections
<Maxou> Hello I install android-sdk with apt-get but now i can't locate where is the folder somone can help me ??
<nacc> Maxou: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23271778/
<nacc> Maxou: also, !patience
<Jordan_U> jatt: "ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" (though that will also include disabled ppas.
<jatt> Jordan_U: thanks will try with those names
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: I'm not sure how this will help me.
<Xin> hey all! does anyone know a good torrent client that I can get like a remote for android for?
<Xin> I just wanna have 1 pc do all the torrents
<Xin> otherwise the network gets messed up haha
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: I'm able to see with --get-selections that a lot of packages I don't want are installed.
<cscf> Xin, deluge and transmission have that,  I think
<Maxou> nacc : i see your url but my laptop go off no more battery can you respast it please ?
<Xin> cscf, thanks ill check those out
<Maxou> oh ok is find it in the irc client historic
<Maxou> nacc thank for your help
<nacc> Maxou: np, that's just the listing i have locally, but it should get you started
<Rey-Hoool> Hey Guys
<Rey-Hoool> What do u use Ubuntu for?
<k1l> Rey-Hoool: that sounds like a topic for the chatter channel: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> npmccallum-work: --SET-selections. Fire up a VM, install only ubuntu-minimal, run "dpkg --get-selections > minimal_selections.txt" Copy the mimimal selections over to other machine, "sudo dpkg --clear-selections && sudo dpkg --set-selections < minimal_selections.txt". Note, this is a very dangerous thing to do, so unless you can revert back to an old snapshot I would *not* recommend doing it.
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: it isn't dangerous because these are all ephemeral systems
<Rey-Hoool> what is the use of UBUNTU?
<k1l> Rey-Hoool: its a linux distribution.
<Rey-Hoool> What is the advantage of UBUNTU over other ditros
<tomodachi> Rey-Hoool: it has a huge userbase and lots of places to find solutions to your problems
<tomodachi> also its based of debian *one of the oldest distributions around*
<tomodachi> it allows you to walk among the stars like the anchients
<tomodachi> its also a bit more modern and easily approachable than debian some might say
<Rey-Hoool> can i install app s for fuctionality of Kali Linux
<tomodachi> if we are talking about desktop ubuntu
<Rey-Hoool> so like MITM attacks from Kali
<tomodachi> vs desktop debian for example
<k1l> !kali | Rey-Hoool
<ubottu> Rey-Hoool: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<psyonix> test
<Egyptian[Web]> i am back .. and i have narrowed my situation i got an old internal repo on port 80 and a new internal repo on port 8085; when both are up. i can pull from the container on 8085. when the container on port 80 is down. port 8085 is unknown or something. does this make sense?
<pep3s> #exit
<Mayu> hola
<atk81> hi
<dontgo2sleep> Hi
<holocron> I'm fooling with juju lxd here, and following a reboot, none of my lxc containers will start properly. With no lxc processes running, I can run lxc list without issue, but "lxc start <container>" hangs. If I CTRL-C and check ps, there's something called "forkstart" still running, and two more processes of [lxc monitor] on the container.
<holocron> commands like "lxc list" or "juju status" hang with no output until I kill the lxc processes with SIGKILL
<Egyptian[Web]> holocron: did u update your kernel?
<Egyptian[Web]> what does upstart/docker log tell you?
<npmccallum-work> Jordan_U: thanks, the set-selections stuff is working
<holocron> Egyptian[Web] Linux zs93kvi 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:47:15 UTC 2016 s390x s390x s390x GNU/Linux
<Egyptian[Web]> no no .. did you recently update your kernel and then rebooted? idd you also install the linux-extra-image deb?
<holocron> Egyptian[Web] Ah, no I hadn't updated the kernel, but I did reboot. Checking on that deb
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: why do you suspect that is the issue?
<Egyptian[Web]> past personal experience
<nacc> Egyptian[Web]: with lxd and juju?
<Egyptian[Web]> no . just docker
<holocron> Egyptian[Web] i definitely haven't installed that deb.. and yeah, thanks nacc.. this is lxd
<nacc> holocron: you might want to ask in #lxcontainers
<holocron> nacc: thans, i asked there and in #juju.. only crickets chirping at the moment
<Jordan_U> npmccallum-work: You're welcome.
<nacc> holocron: this is 16.04, i assume?
<holocron> nacc +-1 yeah
<holocron> nacc 16.04-1, lxc version 2.0.4, juju 2.0-rc2
<nacc> holocron: are you able to launch, e.g., new containers? `lxc launch images:ubuntu/xenial/amd64` ?
<holocron> nacc will try this now - s390x architecture here tho
<nacc> holocron: ah ok, sub arch as appropriate
<dfrey> I am running a Ubuntu 16.04.1 VM with unity.  When I login, I get 3 "System problem detected" dialogs.  When using other installations of ubuntu, clicking "report problem" brings up another windows where I can see what the problem is.  In the VM I am working on, clicking report problem just seems to dismiss the window.  How can I figure out what is causing the system problems?
<holocron> nacc: yeah strange, it retrives the image and hangs after "starting x-y"
<holocron> nacc: same sort of mess in the ps tree
<nacc> holocron: ok, so i'd expect something more fundamental at this point (and probably unrelated to juju, although i don't exactly know where juju would sit in the juju-lxd relationship, i'd assume it's on top of lxd, rather than somehow changing it's bheavior)
<holocron> nacc: quite right
<nacc> holocron: unfortunately, i think your best bet is to just hang out in #lxcontainers and see if someone is able to respond eventually
<holocron> nacc: yep, okay thanks for the info
<nacc> holocron: you could also try #ubuntu-server, but the people there i'd expect to respond are already in #lxcontainers
<holocron> worth a short
<holocron> shot*
<tomreyn> dfrey look at the files in /var/crash/
<john___> hello can anyone please tell me how to uninstall python 2.7
<john___> on ubuntu 15.05
<nacc> john___: ubuntu 15.x are eol, you should update asap
<nacc> john___: and you can't remove python2.7 (or shouldn't) on most installations of ubuntu, as it's pretty fundamental these days
<idoko> john___ i think a fuck ton of libs and apps depend on that
<tomreyn> john___: also, there is and was no ubuntu release "15.05"
<nacc> john___: so maybe take a step back and tell us what you're trying to achive (why do you think you need to uninstall python 2.7?)
<tomreyn> that is, unless your webchat will time out shortly
<dfrey> tomreyn: Thanks
<tomreyn> welcome :)
<Disaster_Area> bit of a long shot but anyone here use the DAW Reaper?
<John_william> hello can anyone help me recover my re.py file in /usr/lib/python2.7
<alaa> hiiii
<nacc> John_william: do you mean deleted it?
<alaa> im  new here
<John_william> hi alaa nice to meet you...
<nacc> !ask | alaa
<ubottu> alaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> alaa: this is the support channel for ubuntu, do you have a question to ask?
<chopparu> hi there, can I install hopper (free) on ubuntu?
<alaa> nice to meet you
<John_william> nacc: i have deleted a part of script while installing openstack on ubuntu 15.05
<nacc> John_william: `apt reinstall libpython2.7-minimal`, but where did re.py go?
<John_william> so it always gives error now
<nacc> John_william: I assume you are john__ from before? "and you can't remove python2.7 (or shouldn't) on most installations of ubuntu, as it's pretty fundamental these days"
<nacc> John_william: 15.05 is not a version of Ubuntu, and 15.x are eol, you should upgrade ASAP
<nacc> John_william: and what do you mean deleted 'part of a script'?
<nacc> John_william: re.py is a core python file/module, what would deleting a script have to do with it
<John_william> nacc : yes i am john_  ... please tell me how can i update python 2.7 to python 3.4
<Bashing-om> John_william: ^^ and " /usr/lib/python2.7/re.pyc: python 2.7 byte-compiled " .
<chopparu> am I asking stupid questions, since i get no answer? :S
<k1l> John_william: what is the output of "lsb_release -sd"?
<Bashing-om> !info hopper | chopparu
<ubottu> chopparu: Package hopper does not exist in xenial
<k1l> chopparu: their website offers instructions how to install
<chopparu> thanks! Will check it out
<Jakey3> i installed monit from source
<Jakey3> when i type monit in terminal
<Jakey3> doesnt show that its installed
<Jakey3> how do i reach monit
<tomreyn> Jakey3: if you install (and potentially build) software from source, then you are kind of expected to know how to daemonize it. it may be better to stick to pre-built packages until you are into this.
<tgm4883> Jakey3: it's wherever you installed the binary to
<tomreyn> Jakey3: what is your greater plan / what are you trying to achieve? why don't you just use the ubuntu packages?
<Jakey3> tgm4883, /etc/monit
<Jakey3> tomreyn, install monit to monitor unicorn with a chef installation
<tomreyn> thanks for answering one of the two questions i asked.
<Jakey3> tomreyn, i could use the package using a chef cookbook that build from source though
<tomreyn> Jakey3: usually, compiling software on a production server is something you try to prevent, surely as part of a deployment?
<Jakey3> tomreyn, its for test purposes not going into production
<tomreyn> i see. i still don't understand why you'd prefer to build it instead of using the existing packages, though.
<tomreyn> also, it's uncommon to place an entire software within /etc, especially binaries.
<tomreyn> many if not most C softwares will build to /usr/local/ ... by default.
<porkstore> anyone have any idea why i would only be able to get 50mbps connection with my router vs 100mbps without a router, if the router is supposed to provide up to 300mbps ?
<orlock> porkstore: There's two possible limits
<orlock> porkstore: total throughput and pps
<porkstore> and
<orlock> PPS is generally a CPU limit on the router
<orlock> while total throughput is more likely a wire limit
<orlock> Anyway. It depends on your router
<porkstore> that means i have low capacity ethernet cable ?
<tomreyn> that's not what orlock said, no. it's another possible explanation, but quite unlikely.
<orlock> porkstore: no - Do you have access to any diagnostics of your router?
<orlock> porkstore: It also depends on the traffic type
<bekks> hi all
<bekks> Is there some issue known with the 14.04.5 server ISO, for not being able to autoconfigure (dhcp) a network interface?
<bekks> This has been working for a lot of machine deployed with the 14.04 iso, and without any network change the .5 iso isnt able to detect a dhcp config.
<bekks> Where can I get a stock 14.04 server iso?
<bekks> I'm switching this to #ubuntu-server
<mKn> Hi! I've got a question..
<mKn> I think it would apply to all Linux distros, but I've been trying to do it with Ubuntu (the GNOME release)...
<mKn> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
<kk4ewt> mKn, are you using gnome or unity there is a difference
<mKn> Is it allowed to post the link to the site?
<kk4ewt> so whats your question
<mKn> Well, I've been trying to use UNetBootIn to put Ubuntu Gnome on a USB drive (64 Gb), and I can't seem to make it persistent.
<mKn> I've been able to do it before, while using a PC to do it, but I've never made a Live USB from a Mac before this.
<kk4ewt> yes you are correct unetbootin doesnt know about a persistant layer
<mKn> Is there any way for me to give it one? Like, a different program that would make this easier?
<kk4ewt> i am noit sure i can answer that in this channel
<mKn> Ahh, so that means that I would need to use something other than UNBI.
<mKn> Ahh...
<kk4ewt> you can try with rufus but personally i would try the fedora liveusb-creator
<mKn> Ah, can I do that from a Mac? (Googling now)
<Rufus> <-- requires at least one drink first :)
<Rufus> for mac you have unetbootin
<mKn> Yes... I'm trying to make the USB persistent.
<kk4ewt> well he has dd as well but that will not do the persistant layer
<kk4ewt> mKn,  sorry i thought there was a mac port
<mKn> Ah... So, from what it sounds like, there's no way to do it from Mac?
<mKn> Or would I have to use a WINE-esque program...?
<mKn> :/
<lordcirth> mKn, do you have a second USB?
<tomreyn> you can always do it in a vm running under os x, as long as you can do device passthrough
<lordcirth> That's true too
<mKn> Ah, like VBox?
<lordcirth> Yes
<tomreyn> virtualbox, or virtualpc or whatever you have there.
<mKn> Okay, just so I have this right, use liveusb on a VM to install gnome on the drive?
<tomreyn> you could actually download the installer.iso and just boot the VM off this, attaching the USB stick to the VM, and installing to that
<mKn> Okay... My brain is trying to process this. Just came down from a migraine. xD
<mKn> Sorry for my stupidity.
<mKn> Do you mind a PM?
<tomreyn> i prefer talking in channels, we can move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mKn> Ah, thanks.
<mKn> Ah, it's saying that I need to be identified with services?
<mattd> clear
<skinux> Where is the right place for PHP-FPM's sock file?
<raspado> hi all, how can I have a user sudo su - jenkins from /etc/sudoers? I'm trying to get a user to sudo su - jenkins without a password
<Ben64> raspado: sounds like a bad idea
<raspado> Ben64: any other way to only allow this user to run "sudo su - jenkins"? we're allowing him to sudo as this user to manage jenkins
<raspado> but we dont want him to do anything else
<Ben64> give him the password to jenkins?
<raspado> jenkins acct only uses keys
<lordcirth> ssh keys?
<raspado> yeah
<Ben64> maybe for ssh sure, but once logged in you can do "su - jenkins" and type the password
<lordcirth> So have him make a key
<lordcirth> and put his ssh key in jenkin's authorized file
<raspado> hmmmm
<raspado> could work, ill try it thx lordcirth
<raspado> then Ben64
<enma> hallo, i am a new user ubuntu
<tomreyn> hi enma
<tomreyn> !ask | enma
<ubottu> enma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enma> what time in there?
<nacc> enma: that doesn't seem like a real question
<Skoni> Hello people. I wanted to ask for your help in an Ubuntu installation matter. Please chat in private if you have 5 minutes. Thank you very much.
<nacc> !pm | Skoni
<ubottu> Skoni: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<modifier> Hello, just installed nvidia-370 (Kubuntu 16.04.1) and installs 'fine' but also says that: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seems to be installed. I'm having some trouble getting into GUI (black screen, nvidia, sigh..) so this is relevant to my interests. Any insight?
<Skoni> Ok. Sorry. I wanted to install the Ubuntu Desktop version of Linux but I was wondering whether there exists the possibility to perform a Custom Installation (to select what Software I want except Linux and the UI). Thank you in advance for you time in helping me out with this matter.
<nacc> modifier: where did you install nvidia-370 from?
<nacc> modifier: it's not in the ubuntu archives (yet)
<nacc> Skoni: I mean, you can just install anything you want after?
<nacc> Skoni: i don't recally if the desktop gives you a customization option
<modifier> nacc: graphics-drivers ppa
<nacc> modifier: ah
<modifier> nacc: should i try something older? i'm sitting on GTX 950
<nacc> modifier: sadly, i don't really know -- there are others that typically help with graphics stuff in this channel, though, hopefully one of them can help eventually
<nacc> modifier: i'm guessing, that message though is a bit worrisome
<Skoni> nacc: I meant to be able to choose from a list of software packages and tools except the basic tools and the Ubuntu UI, in order to be able to choose even whether I want to not install LibreOffice (for example).
<kk4ewt> modifier,  install kernel-devel gcc
<nablung> hi all
<Bashing-om> !minimal | Skoni But there is a steep thought process :
<ubottu> Skoni But there is a steep thought process :: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<modifier> nacc: i see. I'm having some serious trouble getting into GUI, despite it was working on 15.10 before
<modifier> kk4ewt: i'll try that, thank you.
<k1l> Skoni: that sounds like you want to use a minimal insatll
<Skoni> ubottu: Thank you very much for this info. I will try it right now into my VirtualBox VM.
<ubottu> Skoni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> Skoni: i believe desktop comes preseeded with things like libreoffice, etc. (not sure though)
<Skoni> Yeap. Thank you k1l. I will try with the minimal install.
<modifier> kk4ewt: unable to locate package. Should i have some rep?
<kk4ewt> build-essentials ?
<Ben64> modifier: sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)
<modifier> kk4ewt, Ben64: Aight, i must admit i'm not sure what half of that command does; One shouldn't sudo anything they don't know of but.. oh well, what can i do.
<Ben64> it installs things you need to build things, dkms (which is used to build modules), and all the headers for your kernel
<Ben64> you can put "echo" before it to see what it actually does
<modifier> the headers part was a bit confusing, thanks for explaining.
<Ben64> like for my system it would do... "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-3.13.0-93-generic linux-headers-3.13.0-93 linux-headers-generic"
<modifier> kk4ewt, Ben64: Installed nvidia-364 instead of the 370 after doing like you instructed and the driver install made much more sense now. Fingers crossed, going to reboot.
<slyy> Hello. I no longer get the option to upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04.1 in the Software Updater (update-manager). I'm using Ubuntu 14.04. Software & Updates is set to notify of new Ubuntu versions "for long-term support versions." Is there something else I need to do?
#ubuntu 2016-10-04
<modifier> kk4ewt, Ben64: No EE's on xorg log anymore, yey. Now the Kubuntu logo flashes once, then loads up a bit and just blank white. Nothing else, just white.
<agustin> set weechat.bar.status.position top
<modifier> Previously it was black.
<Gallomimia> so, systemd eh? heard the news...
<Gallomimia> is there a patch for that yet?
<modifier> Okay, so no login screen, just white. No errors. Warning about glamouregl
<Bashing-om> modifier: A thought, did you purge the old driver(s) amd the xorg.conf file orior to installing the new driver ?
<Bashing-om> prior*
<modifier> Bashing-om: drivers yes, xong config no.
<modifier> xorg*
<nacc> Gallomimia: what news?
<nacc> Gallomimia: or i should say, *which* news
<Bashing-om> modifier: can you boot presently via the recovery console ? try and remove and rebuilt the xorg.conf file .
<nacc> Gallomimia: do you mean the rather dumb length-of-one-tweet one? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3094-1/ it's been fixed in 16.04 for a few days
<modifier> Bashing-om: I don't know how to rebuild it, BUT! I tried renaming ~/.kde, which didn't help but then i did: export DISPLAY=:0.0 and it worked!
<modifier> I'm on my desktop now
<Bashing-om> modifier: Well .. That is all to the good . You do good work .
<modifier> Bashing-om: Thank you!
<modifier> kk4ewt, Ben64: Thank you too!
<Gallomimia> nacc: yep i think that's the one. good to know
<Bashing-om> modifier: ( sudo nvidia-xconfig to regenerate the xorg.conf file)
<kus-n62> computer froze with kubuntu 16.04 and virtual box with Windows 10 guest. mouse works but ctrl + shift + F2 doesn't do anything. what do?
<kus-n62> num lock key doesn't work so I'm guessing keyboard is locked out
<modifier> Argh, only could start x, it kinda is just a big mess altho it looked like it's working at first
<Chr|s> Boy, I remember when th is channel was busy non stop :/
<kus-n62> rsub
<kus-n62> so many people on this channel... is everyone asleep?
<SchrodingersScat> !patience | kus-n62
<ubottu> kus-n62: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> if we were, that would be silly.
<Maroon> how can i clean my distribution up
<Maroon> i last intsallled fusion-icon
<Maroon> and uninstalled it again,
<delarge> hi there, what's the best program to manage a android smartphone? I want to restore to default settings
<Maroon> but sp,ethong remained left in the sysstem thats why I have a startup error when I boot my system, after the start of the X sysstem
<kus-n62> looks like it is nouveau that crashed
 * CryptHex waves Hello
<fastAndBulbous> there seem to be a lot of bugs with managing audio through the system settings in ubuntu 16.04. After I upgraded from 14 I noticed that I need to restart my computer before an hdmi output source selected from the gui will actually work.
<fastAndBulbous> and then like, if I connect a bluetooth headset at my work computer, toggling the mode from HSP/HFP to A2DP Sink will just erroneously change the output to the top output source in the list, which is usually HDMI
<fastAndBulbous> I can't tell if that's just an issue with the gui or not, like the click on the "mode" drop down isn't registering properly.
<fastAndBulbous> though this only happens if audio is currently playing, so that makes me think its NOT the gui. if audio is stopped you can change the mode no problem.
<Bashing-om> Maroon: Have you tried ' sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove fusion-icon ' ?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone here use inotifywait?
<jacob_> hi
<jacob_> does anyone know why ubuntu yakkity was paused?
<OerHeks> jacob it isn't, release is set on this 20th
<Guest36103> oh, on the ubuntu distro site, it says paused......
<Dubna_K42> hi there
<Guest36103> hi
<OerHeks> where does it say that?
<OerHeks> release is on 13th, even one week earlier https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<Dubna_K42> I can't back up these days
<Dubna_K42> it says cannot understand duplicate version
<Dubna_K42> duplicate version not understanded
<Dubna_K42> how to solve?
<phagah> anyone can help-me with the XFCE4 desktop labels alignment? All my icons label on desktop are aligned to right, like on writer when you write a paragraph and align it to right
<phagah> anyone can help-me with the XFCE4 desktop labels alignment? All my icons label on desktop are aligned to right, like on writer when you write a paragraph and align it to righ
<phagah> i saiu (Read error: Connection reset by
<Dubna_K42> No one answered our questions :-(
<Fedoration_> Dubna_K42: that indicates that nobody understood your question or nobody knew the answer.
<seven237> why is Ubuntu selling out to MSN
<seven237> :(
<Ben64> it isn't
<k_sze[work]> Could somebody move this to AskUbuntu? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/313393/how-to-ensure-that-autofs-and-nfs-are-ready-before-another-service
<seven237> they are combining forces arnt they?
<Ben64> seven237: no idea what you're talking about
<k_sze[work]> (And also help answer the question, if anybody has a clue.)
<seven237> well they are partnering
<seven237> http://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-canonical-partner-to-bring-ubuntu-to-windows-10/
<orlock> seven237: Yeah, i'm running it here
<teward> k_sze[work]: offtopic here.  (Flag the post for UNIX mods to consider moving, but note Ubuntu is on topic there)
<orlock> seven237: It's not bad, but it's also not new. Microsoft has has unix compatibility layers for quite a while
<seven237> Hmm, anything MSN gets their hands on turns to shit
<orlock> seven237: You mean MSFT, MSN is something else
<k_sze[work]> teward: I don't have the required rep to flag it, I think.
<seven237> Microsoft period
<k_sze[work]> oh wait...
<orlock> seven237: They have gotten much better recently.
<jack> test
<macbook> Hello Everyone
<jack> so...newcomer
<jack> hello guys
<macbook> i resurrected my macbook today
<macbook> what an excersize in frustration
<Guest36103> macbook: what happened?
<macbook> well, this computer is a mess of closed source hardware - than you broadcom, nvidia and apple
<macbook> so it was tough to get things working, and very tough to find the right nvidia driver and broadcom driver (both b43 and sta and bcmwl-kernel-source work for wifi)
<Guest36103> but you have a macbook
<macbook> yes I do - what do you mean?
<macbook> its an old one
<macbook> Guest36103 do you have experience with macs?
<PapistPenguin> Hey
<Guest36103> macbook: a little, oh yea, thy switchd to intel stuff, older stuff i know pretty well
<kotaro> anyone know channel publisher ?
<kotaro> or bloger channel
<gabriel_> oi
<kotaro> roger roger
<benklop> I'm using the 4.8 kernel from theUbuntu kernel PPA, and i'm getting CPU hangs every few hours or so, that render the system unusable. Log if anyone is interested: https://gist.github.com/benklop/adcdf19608989fac4399b54e306b43bb
<benklop> never mind.. I see those are mainline kernel builds. I suppose that means this should be reported upstream.
<joj[]> Hi, which is the canonical location now to load kernel modules at boot: /etc/modules (classic) or /etc/modules-load.d (systemd)? 16.04 has both...
<daemon555> anybody know a good alarm clock in ubuntu?
<benklop> daemon555: cron running speaker-test?
<benklop> not really a serious anser, sorry :)
<daemon555> bonklop: nop
<habbasi> Hello. I'm getting a black screen after installing official nVidia drivers.
<habbasi> Have to revert to noveau to get display.
<Fedoration_> habbasi: I've had that. Checking http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html are you using the 340 version?
<habbasi> Fedoration_: 361.
<Fedoration_> In that case I'd try uninstalling 361 and trying 340
<koko777> how change ident in the xchat-gnome 0.3.0
<habbasi> Fedoration_: sudo apt install nvidia-340?
<Fedoration_> I think so, yes, after you have erased 361 and rebooted.
<habbasi> Fedoration_: 340 takes me into a weird low graphics mode with a configuration screen. Nothing in there works.
<Fedoration_> Shame. 340 worked well for me (on elementaryOS and Mint) so I expected it would on regular Ubuntu. Still, we likely have different hardware.
<msevwork> i have this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/407131/why-is-plymouthd-crashing-on-startup and the solution appears to be chown -R <myusername>:<myusername> /lib/plymouth ...does that mean i type it in like this:   chown -R <msev>:<msev> /lib/plymouth
<dconroy> didnt click link but you have to remove the <>
<dconroy> you probably have to run it with sudo
<dconroy> sudo chown -R msev:msev /lib/plymouth
<dconroy> it may work but doesnt look like the cleanest solution
<b34n90> http://www.renegadetribune.com/were-free/
<msevwork> thank dconroy
<msevwork> thanks*
<Ironmal> Angry ebony mistress whips the face of her slave mercilessly
<Ironmal> http://xhamster.com/movies/3911072/femdom_face_whipping_faceslapping_face_slapping.html
<msevwork> dconroy, what do you think about this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/695761/plymouthd-crashes-on-startup-intel-hd-3000-15-10 which one is better :D
<dconroy> this one looks better if it is actually the root of the problem
<dconroy> my main issue with the previous solution is it didnt handle multiple users
<dconroy> if you are the only user on the box , itll probably work fine
<Ironmal> "Amazed over that cruel rage. Just loved it !!" "too cruel for me, but i must admit, it makes me rockhard" "So hot. So brutal. Sadistic sexually cruelty makes me load so fucking hard."
<Ironmal> http://xhamster.com/movies/3911072/femdom_face_whipping_faceslapping_face_slapping.html
<Microtrauma> laaaaame
<Microtrauma> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Microtrauma> dunno the syntax
<elky> what are you trying to achieve?
<dconroy> hes trying to book mark the xhmaster links i think
<dconroy> ;-)
<dconroy> or boot the spammer
<sebsebseb> hi
<msevwork> dconroy, the issue is plymouthd sigserv crash in ubuntu gnome 16.04
<sebsebseb> wow really this channel  no life for a few minutes untill ok just now
<dconroy> oh, your first link was for ubuntu 13 or somethin old
<dconroy> is this in a VM?
<dconroy> if not: try sudo chown -R msev:msev /var/lib/plymouth
<dconroy> if it is a vm, try disabling 3d acceleration
<Norbin> anyone was able to install vmware workstation 12 on 16.04?
<Norbin> not install, get it to run, rather
<msevwork> dconroy, no its a bare metal install of ubuntu gnome 16.04 on a modern machine i5 cpu nvidia gpu and so on
<dconroy> ok well verify the location of the the plymouth library with tab completes
<dconroy> and change the ownership to your user
<dconroy> sudo chown -R msev:msev /var/lib/plymouth
<msevwork> does the folder have to have files inside?
<msevwork> :D
<dconroy> to comfirm your problem - you are getting plymouthd crashing with a SIGSEGV on boot?
<dconroy> if the folder has no files you might not be setting permissions on the right dir
<gebruiker> I am out of space
<gebruiker> How can I dort for packages that take up most of my space?
<gebruiker> virtluabox
<dconroy> to just find larger files you can use find with -size
<dconroy> find / -size +10M -ls
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: how did you set up virtualbox
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: as in the vm
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: speciallfy the hard disk option
<gebruiker> 8 GB kind a the default sebsebseb
<dconroy> i think by default they auto expand
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: 8 GB fixed space, not dynamially expanding ?
<gebruiker> i thought it would auto expand too
<dconroy> install the gt5 package that gives you human readable usage by directory
<gebruiker> but it does not
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: indeed your stuck with 8GB if you gone for fixed space and put 8GB
<alkisg> gebruiker: what's the output of: df -h
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: there may be a way to re size anyway, but probably a bit complex, in general it's better ot just go with dyanically expanding
<alkisg> gebruiker: then, sudo apt-get clean; df -h
<gebruiker> alkisg, hold on a sce
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: for whateer vm that is installed,  I would  put 40GB  and put dyanially expanding, the vm file itself would usaully remain quite small on the pshyicall hard disk, in  hojme folder hidden folder .virtualbox unless you put a lot into it
<alkisg> Usually the space goes in ~/Virtualbox VMs
<alkisg> In .virtualbox there are only the settings, not the VMs
<dconroy> i think he is looking for storage solutions on the vm and not the host system
<alkisg> Yup
<sebsebseb> gebruiker: akaWolf I am not sure if any of that will help,  since it's a  fixed size VM that's been put to 8GB space.  it's like a computer thinking a hard disk is only 8GB in space a pshyicall hard disk.  can a pshyicall hard disk ever be resized in the size it is,  no not that I know of
<alkisg> And resizing the vm in the host, solves the guest issue
<gebruiker> alkisg, /dev/sda1          6,8G     6,4G   15M 100% /
<sebsebseb> alkisg: not sure that can be done though, when it's a fixed size vm
<alkisg> Disks can be resized, yes
<sebsebseb> alkisg: partitons can be, but not a pshyicall hard disk
<sebsebseb> alkisg: the vm of 8GB is like having a pshyicall hard disk of 8GB
<gebruiker> will that work with / on vm without losing data?
<alkisg> sebsebseb: I've done it, do you claim that I haven't done it?
<dconroy> VBoxManage modifyhd "path-of-disk-file" --resize 40000
<alkisg> sebsebseb: you just need to properly update the mbr
<sebsebseb> alkisg: you hae resized a fixed sized  virtualbox vm, well if so, ok explain to gebruiker how to do that
<sebsebseb> alkisg: fixed size, not dyanically expanding option
<msevwork> dconroy, yes i have that problem...i'm not at the machine yet since i'm at work...so just asking in theory :)
<alkisg> sebsebseb: dconroy already said it
<alkisg> After the physical resize, a partition resize with gparted will be necessary as well
<alkisg> Fixed or dynamic disk doesn't matter at all
<dconroy> after you have increased the size of the virtual disk, then you can increase the size of the partition
<alkisg> What dconroy said :)
<dconroy> maybe a live cd would work
<alkisg> Yup
<dconroy> oooor just nuke it an start over
<sebsebseb> well yeah or that, or just nuke it and start over
<dconroy> before i learned how to use python virtual env’s i was doing that daily
<msevwork> dconroy, i also forgot to mention that the whole installation was broken from the start but after sudo apt-get update and some rebuild of in the dpkg it came to life
<msevwork> i dont know how can they ship such a broken version lol
<msevwork> i had to fix it in recovery shell
<msevwork> such a pain, it never happened to me on ubuntu
<msevwork> before it was butter smooth
<msevwork> but now disregarding a few crashes it works fine the ubuntu gnome
<msevwork> i'm liking the sleekness and design of the apps
<dconroy> this is my first time in this channel, but i already know im gonna be the “nuke it and start over” guy
<gebruiker> dconroy, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23273779/
<msevwork> dconroy, haha :D
<msevwork> well i guess i'm more a fixerupper than
<msevwork> i decided not to nuke and pave
<msevwork> and its working quite good :D
<dconroy> ugh windows
<dconroy> alright make a copy of it
<dconroy> rename it to iso
<dconroy> and try again
<msevwork> is it safe to upgrade to gnome 3.20 on 16,04
<Ben64> no
<alkisg> gebruiker: use the .vdi file, not the .vbox file. The vbox is the vm, the vdi is the disk, you want the disk.
<alkisg> Also, windows... ugh :D
<dconroy> yikes
<dconroy> glad i told him to make a backup
<dconroy> howd i miss that
<dconroy> oh 2am
<alkisg> Haha
<gebruiker> alkisg, that worked
<sebsebseb> msevwork: you can but via  a ppa I think
<sebsebseb> msevwork: that  should mostly work ok
<dconroy> irc needs to retroactively add giphy support
<alkisg> gebruiker: is the disk bigger now, if you use the windows explore and see its size?
<gebruiker> alkisg, going to boot up
<sebsebseb> msevwork: but with ppas slight risk of something eles going wrong, but gnome ppa is quite well tested I belie so should be fine
<alkisg> gebruiker: don't; you need a live cd now
<alkisg> gebruiker: ...to resize the partition
<alkisg> gebruiker: i.e. you need to boot the vm with ubuntu.iso
<sebsebseb> msevwork: however by upgrading a 16.04 install to a later GNOME, you basically break it's Long Term Supprot party in a wya
<gebruiker> alkisg, i thought ext4 would be live resizeable by design?
<sebsebseb> msevwork: and 16.10 is out soon as well
<alkisg> gebruiker: ...could be, but why do you want to live in the edge?
<sebsebseb> msevwork: partly above
<alkisg> gebruiker: you also need to update the mbr and move the swap partition etc
<gebruiker> alkisg, i did not know it was on the edge i thought ext4 would be as old as my grandmas boob
<gebruiker> alkisg, oh okay
<alkisg> gebruiker: messing with the partitions of a booted system is not stable, old stuff
<dconroy> he went there
<dconroy> rip nana
<jondo> Hi
<dconroy> if you dont have a live cd handy there are smaller apps that can help with the partition resize
<sebsebseb> jondo: hi
<dconroy> gparted has a live cd
<dconroy> i hope this damn vm is worth it lol. you could always attach another drive
<msevwork> sebsebseb, do you think 3.20 will ever be officially backported to 16,04
<sebsebseb> msevwork: no never
<sebsebseb> msevwork: that would totally break the idea of a LTS as well
<sebsebseb> msevwork: altough actsually...
<sebsebseb> msevwork: with reason in a few years, when that version of GNOME ships by default,  they might upgrade to a later one, but it's pretty unlikely
<msevwork> how would i put this in my path /usr/local/gromacs/bin
<sebsebseb> since can use a later relase of Ubuntu GNOME anyyway
<msevwork> the executables that are present in that folder
<sebsebseb> msevwork: LTS will stay with what it ships with mostly
<sebsebseb> you want something later go use the non LTS in general
<sebsebseb> the next one is out soonish 16.10
<gebruiker> alkisg, i resized the partiton with resize2fs but in cfdisk the partition does not show up resized
<alkisg> gebruiker: you need to maximize the partition *before* resize
<alkisg> gebruiker: use ubuntu.iso, run gparted there, and do it graphically
<leeyaa> guys do you know if ubuntu dapper had iptables module for filtering strings ?
<sebsebseb> leeyaa: hmm yeah possibly, but that's a rather old releaes now of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<leeyaa> sebsebseb: i know. i just have a weird case
<leeyaa> sebsebseb: do you know how to find out ?
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> Hallo meine Amerikanischen Kameraden :3
<sebsebseb> leeyaa:  not needed really to do anyth8ing proper with iptables before, and who dose mostly now as well, so nah  can't really help
<sebsebseb> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<M412VIN> was gehhhhht
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> nö bleib hier trotzdem drin und spreche deutsch
<M412VIN> hallo timur
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> hi marvin
<leeyaa> darn
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> was geht leeyaa
<leeyaa> nein deutch :D
<M412VIN> hey
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> nande (can you speak japanese ;D)
<M412VIN> hahahhahahaha
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> fresse marvfin
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<M412VIN> du hälscht dein  schnauze jetzt
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> gleich gibts auf die fresse :3
<M412VIN> jaja
<M412VIN> im PC raum oder
<ducasse> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<M412VIN> bei herr Prinz hahaha
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> ja ich sitz hier direkt neben dir
<M412VIN> i know
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> der ist zu behindert um des zu bemerken wird schon klappen
<M412VIN> hahahhahaha
<WOWAWIBOBOBU> yo9u stupid mutterfucker
<M412VIN> alter was
<Spookan> Ignore works too ducasse.
<gmsaydti_> hello my friends Im back
<modifier> My desktop is really unusable. Upgraded to Kubuntu 16.04.1 last night and resolved some problems with xorg and nvidia. All the errors are now gone and instead of booting into a black screen (after kubuntu load logo) i am now getting a white screen instead. Going startx manually takes me to my old desktop, but it's reeeeally broken.
<modifier> Hmm.. white screen with cursor apparently
<leeyaa> guys
<leeyaa> how to find out when was /lib/iptables/libipt_string.so introduced ?
<ducasse> modifier: kubuntu uses sddm, right? have you tried reinstalling it?
<modifier> ducasse: purge and install?
<ducasse> modifier: or 'apt install --reinstall'
<modifier> ducasse: i'll give it a shot
<matyy> Hey, does someone know how KDE programms (in this case Krusader) access MTP devices when run in Unity? I can write onto my phone from nautilus, but when using krusader it says "Disk full."
<gebruiker> i have 31gb of unallocated space, and I want to add that space to /
<gebruiker> how do I do that?
<ducasse> matyy: i think they use something called KIO.
<matyy> ducasse: yeah, I think but only if run under KDE? Cause the addres is: /run/user/1001/gvfs/mtp:host...
<Guest7417> rootsector,hmm?
<ducasse> matyy: no idea if it requires a daemon or something.
<SkylakeMX> hey
<RandomNick1333> Hi guys, can anyone assist me in installing Ubuntu through a VM? (VM -> physical partition -> Dual boot)
<Morientes123> Hi, I am a Linux beginner user, tell me please is it possible to use wicd or wpa_supplicant on openbox, with no other desktop environment?
<Morientes123> If yes, tell me please is there any up to date link to show how to to it step by step? Thank you.
<ducasse> Morientes123: you can do that, but if you really need a step-by-step guide it might not be a good solution for you.
<Morientes123> Thank you ducasse, still can you provide please a link with at least some more details? I have been installing only Lubuntu core minimal installation, with nothing else more and than openbox...
<modifier> ducasse: still boots into a white screen and is as broken when i manually startx
<ducasse> Morientes123: well, 'sudo apt install wicd' would give you wicd, not sure what more you need.
<modifier> ducasse: startkde gives me: $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<ducasse> modifier: never used kde, so i know little about it. you'd probably get more help in #kubuntu if no-one else here can help.
<Morientes123> Lubuntu-core which I have been using has only http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-core do you think that it couldn't work because of it's minimal packages, tell me please which are the minimum packages for wpa_supplicant to work..
<ducasse> modifier: you need to start the x server before running startkde
<modifier> ducasse: already trying to get help there, but thanks! :)
<ducasse> Morientes123: the ones listed as 'depends'
<modifier> ducasse: So running startx might also start kde since it throws me onto my old desktop (altho broken)?
<ducasse> modifier: depends on your x init files (~/.xinitrc etc)
<Morientes123> ducasse: the ones listed as "depends" are the only one for wpa_supplicant to work? Not referring for Lubuntu to work...
<ducasse> Morientes123: 'apt show wpasupplicant' then look at the 'depends' line.
<SkylakeMX> Morientes123: ofcourse, it is :P
<Morientes123> Depends for wpasupplicant: libc6, lidbus, libnl, libnl-genl-3-200, libpcsclitel, libredlines6, libssl1.0.0, lsb-base, adduser
<Morientes123> Unfortunately on http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/lubuntu-core on the packages I have them now is nothing from the wpas depends installed in this moment.. :)
<ducasse> Morientes123: installing wpasupplicant will also install dependencies.
<Morientes123> Is it possible to install every each of them manually ?
<Morientes123> Oh, ok ducasse
<Morientes123> Tell me please, which is the command to restart the network to start the cable internet connection after I plug in the utp while the system is running, without to restart....
<Sillypirato> You shouldnt have to really
<ducasse> Morientes123: 'sudo systemctl restart networking' should do it.
<Morientes123> Thank you...
<Morientes123> Tell me please is there any other way to connect to a hidden wireless network with wpa encryption only from the command line other than wpasupplicant ?
<ducasse> Morientes123: nmcli maybe? never tried.
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 what r trying to do ?
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: :) have been installing only lubuntu-core minimal, after that openbox, and trying to connect to a hidden wifi network with wpa2-psk password :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 oke , right so thats either nm-cli  , wpa_supplicant + dhclient or something like wicd
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 btw nothing wrong with wpa_supplicant, works wonderful
<Morientes123> Good Sillypirato all of them are only command line, I will try all of them to see with which one I will can do it...
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 wel if you have a gui you can insstall nm-applet
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: I am a beginner, I have been trying for many hours with my knowledge but no result... :)
<axerbium> hiya, i'm having lots of problems with iwconfig: power management just refuses to be disabled. I've tried the advice here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/269661/how-to-turn-off-wireless-power-management-permanently, http://askubuntu.com/questions/606446/power-management-for-wireless-unable-to-turn-off-in-xubunu-15-04-vivid, http://askubuntu.com/questions/85214/how-can-i-prevent-iwconfig-power-management-from-being-turned-o
<axerbium> Nothing works!
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ill help you , well get it working
<Morientes123> I wouldn't like to use a gui, I will do my best with command line...
<Morientes123> OK Sillypirato... let;s do it :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 but you have openbox running right ?
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: I will connect now in here from the laptop which I have to do it, maybe I have to copy-pate something, yes openbox is running, I will come here from it now...
<modifier> ducasse: ran reinstall kubuntu-desktop kde-* plasma-desktop and now it works! even got to keep my old 'theme'
<Morientes123> :)
<ducasse> modifier: good :)
<Morientes123> Here I am.. :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 does iwconfig show you a network interace ?
<modifier> ducasse: only problem atm is my font when typing. I can see scandic letters fine when i press enter, but when typing they're just question mark symbols. But that really isn't a problem. :)
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: tell me please it is safe to paste in here what iwconfig is showing ?
<ducasse> Morientes123: in a terminal?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 no, use a pasting service
<Morientes123> yes, in a terminal..
<ducasse> modifier: where do you get this? and what font?
<Morientes123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274018/
<modifier> ducasse: konsole, which i'm currently using for ssh
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ah looks good, oke so you want to use wpa_suppliant or nm-cli ?
<Robin___> To write a file I own, do I still need write access to the file? :)
<ducasse> modifier: can you try another font?
<modifier> ducasse: could it be UTF-8 problem?
<ducasse> modifier: not sure, tbh
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: which one is more uo to date, safty, stable, receive more updates, and so one :) I count on you :)
<modifier> ducasse: Oxygen mono is the font
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 well eventhough i really like wpa_supplicant lets go with nm-cli , this is the ubuntu way, ill have to check the manual
<Morientes123> Excellent Sillypirato
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 btw can you try to start nm-applet from the cli
<Morientes123> command please Sillypirato
<modifier> ducasse: another font won't fix the problem... and it's really weird it only shows when typing
<Robin___> What access rights to i need to delete a file in a folder. Isnt it +w to the file and +x to the folder?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 nm-applet
<Morientes123> Excuse me I am a beginner :)
<modifier> ducasse: like ä and ö
<ticatious> me too a beginner
<ticatious> how to download and istall softwares
<Morientes123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274038/
<modifier> äääöö
<modifier> Ooops, wrong window
<ducasse> modifier: weird. got no idea what could cause this.
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 oke and does the machine have internet connection already ?
<ducasse> !manual | ticatious
<ubottu> ticatious: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Morientes123> yes Sillypirato I am on it now, from the cabble...
<ticatious> ubottu: install softwares and packages
<ubottu> ticatious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ah great, oke so install that , as root "apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<modifier> ducasse: ah! encoding problem it was.
<modifier> ducasse: Changed from UTF-8 to baltic ISO and everything is fine now
<unga> somebody can giveme somwhere to read or tell me how to deal with .bdf (bitmap fonts) in ubunut ? I have this in /etc/fonts/conf.d
<unga> http://pastebin.com/hxBJczGe
<unga> and that font leggie, shows up say in gnome-terminal
<modifier> ducasse: thanks for support :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 when that is done try running it again
<unga> but I want add moar fonts
<pandaadb> Hi :) Glad to hear 16.10 is coming. I assume X.org 1.19 didn't make it in?
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: maybe sorry, the wpa_supplicant is more minimalist, and more direct, with no more installs than nm-cli ? My apologises a combination of safty an minimal ?
<ducasse> modifier: maybe you had a non-utf8 locale set?
<Morientes123> I would like to keep it as simple as possible or even for wpas I need "apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<modifier> ducasse: could be.. i vaguely remember fussing up with UTF-8 at some point
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 no worries , this is tiny
<Morientes123> Good Sillypirato, I will install it
<ticatious> how to download and istall softwares
<Sillypirato> ticatious https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/software-center/
<ducasse> modifier: 'locale' will tell you
<ducasse> pandaadb: try #ubuntu+1
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 and i get it , i dont like all the junk either, my systems are a simple as can be
<Robin___> This is fucked up. I need +w file to delete a file right?
<Robin___> +w access right
<Robin___> and it should be enough with +x access to the folder?
<Morientes123> Super Sillypirato ;) after installing netowrk manager http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274063/
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ah oke , sudo systemctl start NetworkManager.service
<Morientes123> And still "thinking"...
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 thats the modern way of doing it , would expect it to be running but oke
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 does it accept that ?
<Morientes123> After sudo systemctl start NetworkManager.service
<Morientes123> No message...
<Morientes123> Now nm-applet
<Morientes123> And... thinking...
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 oke that sounds good, it should spawn an icon
<Morientes123> No message, and neither the possibilty to write other command...
<Morientes123> The cursor is blinking at the beginning, without the username and host in front of it...
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 do you ssee an icon in the bottom or anything like that
<Morientes123> Should I ctrl+c or let it like that...
<Morientes123> Uf Sillypirato no icon... :)
<Morientes123> In the system try ?
<Morientes123> down right ?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 yes thats what i would expect though it needs somewhere to dock and im not too familiar with openbox
<Morientes123> Uf Sillypirato openbox.... no taskbar...
<Morientes123> nothing at all only windows...
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ah oke maybe you setup something like docker
<Morientes123> no desktop environment...
<Morientes123> Maybe... :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 well thats the lazy way of doing it , will you need to be able to switch wireless every day or often ?
<Morientes123> Mmmm, not so often..
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 because thats what its useful for , to have it auto switch networks and stuff and i would suggest for a beginner to use something like it , with wpa_suppplicant it surely works but you will have to connect it manually
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 thats up to you really, but something like docker is useful for applets
<Morientes123> I would like to learn to do it manully, is it extremly hard, and do you have enough time to explain to me ?
<Morientes123> docker is the only way, and the simplest one for a beginner is it right ?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 pretty much yes
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 but it can certainly be done manual nor is that hard
<Morientes123> If you have enough time, we could try...
<ducasse> Morientes123: you could also use stalonetray
<Sillypirato> Ah thats a good suggestion ^
<Sillypirato> can you expand on that ducasse
<Morientes123> ducasse: it's the first time I am hearing of docker and stalonetray :)
<Morientes123> I have to more hours for that for the beginning, if someone is available to try it together...
<ducasse> Morientes123: it's basically just a system tray, intended for use along with a wm
<Morientes123> ok... ducasse
<Sillypirato> should be in the standard repo right
<ducasse> think so.
<ducasse> !info stalonetray
<ubottu> stalonetray (source: stalonetray): Standalone freedesktop.org and KDE systray implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Sillypirato> just try to install it with apt-get and lets see if we can spawn the nm-applet on it
<Morientes123> sudo apt-get install stalonetray
<modifier> ducasse: en_US UTF-8 :P
<Morientes123> ok ?
<Sillypirato> yes
<Sillypirato> @ducasse , good tip , ill try that on my fvwm box
<Morientes123> Done sudo apt-get install stalonetray
<modifier> gtg, cu
<Morientes123> And after nm-applet, thinking, no result still
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 great , try to start that from a new terminal
<Morientes123> ok..
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 after that run nm-applet
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 in a new window
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: run it in a new window, and no message and go on, no thinking like in the old windows...
<Morientes123> :)
<Morientes123> *old terminal window
<ducasse> Morientes123: did you start stalonetray first?
<Morientes123> ducasse: nope
<CVirus> Morning, I had a failed upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 and then I somehow managed to fix it using recovery mode and apt full-upgrade ... But I think the packages that were removed from xenial are still there, like for instance the ubuntu software center .. How can I get rid of those?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 first you start the tray tool , then in a new window run nm-applet
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: ducasse command please?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 if that all works we can automate its startup n stuff
<ducasse> Morientes123: 'stalonetray &' i expect
<Sillypirato> ^
<Sillypirato> it should pop up a new tray on your desktop
<Morientes123> 'stalonetray &' i expect stalonetray &: command not found
<Morientes123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274122/
<ducasse> Morientes123: paste what is inside '...' only
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 looks like it isnt installed
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 try installing it again with apt-get install stalonetray
<Morientes123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23274127/
<ducasse> Sillypirato: he pasted everything - including quotes
<Sillypirato> oh lol
<Sillypirato> ty
<Morientes123> sudo -i
<Morientes123> ok?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 ah just follow up on that , apt-get install iprint
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 and it needs a config file
<ducasse> Morientes123: you don't paste 'i expect' - that was _text_!
<Sillypirato> hahaha
<Sillypirato> listen to this fella ^ :P
<Morientes123> :)
<Morientes123> Sorry
<Morientes123> Done apt-get install iprint
<Sillypirato> here steal this config file and save it to .stalonetrayrc https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1007821
<Morientes123> nm-applet
<Morientes123> new terminal
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 it wants a config file we need to feed it that first
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 that basically describes its layout and behaviour
<Morientes123> OOO, when I windows+d I have just seen in the left up an icooon :) guess waht :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 oh good
<Morientes123> the wireless connections :)
<Morientes123> Good :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 basically you want to autostart nm-applet on boot
<ducasse> Morientes123: there is a sample config in /usr/share/doc/stalonetray/examples/stalonetrayrc.sample.gz if you want to make it nicer later
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 and networkmanager is not autostarting, you want to fix that
<Morientes123> ducasse: tell me please you are referring to make the networkmanager nicer ? :)
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: can you tell me please how ?
<ducasse> Morientes123: the tray
<Sillypirato> @Morientes123 do this ; sudo systemctl enable NetworkManager.service
<Sillypirato> @Morientes123 it will autostart networkmanager the service , then you will need to lookup how to auto start things in openbox and add nm-applet to that
<Morientes123> ok ducasse, Sillypirato done...
<gabriel_awe> any pantaho users?
<Sillypirato> @Morientes123 http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostarthttp://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<Sillypirato> woops http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<Sillypirato> keyrepeat rate is too high on this damn buttonplate
<Morientes123> oook..
<Sillypirato> @Morientes123 just add in " nm-applet & " whereever they tell you you should, after that reboot and see if that all works
<Sillypirato> also dont forget that tray if you are using it
<Sillypirato> the & basically means; run in background
<Morientes123> ok Sillypirato, I am trying now :)
<Sillypirato> ducasse ty
<chinychinchin> HELP - luks uefi lvm root filesystem does not boot - no password prompt allowed
<chinychinchin> does Xenial work using an luks encrypted lvm root filesystem
<k1l> chinychinchin: afaik that is the standard if you choose "encrypt my system" on the installer.
<gabriel_awe> any pentaho users?
<k1l> gabriel_awe: you might have more luck in the pentaho channels? (if they have irc channels)
<chinychinchin> k1l: i have a custon partition scheme - /boot /boot/efi and /dev/nvm0n1p3 as the encrypt
<baash05> Hey guys/girls
<baash05> I got a small echo script that I'm trying to figure out how to store as a variable.  echo $TEXT | grep -o 'api-\S*\W*api\.prod-aws\.mysite\.com\W*255'
<baash05> I'm wondering if anyone could give me a hand with this.. I think it's a simple
<splashing> can someone hack in my fucking computer???
<hateball> baash05: variable=yourstring
<baash05> right..
<Sillypirato> splashing just ask the question
<ppf> baash05: by wrapping it in $()
<baash05> I tried that.
<baash05> one sec..
<ppf> so why aren't you happy with it?
<dodo3773> baash05: have you tried backticks
<ppf> dodo3773: don't use backticks
<dodo3773> ppf: Why not?
<baash05> answer=$( $TEXT | grep -o 'api-\S*\W*api\.prod-aws\.mysite\.com\W*255' )
<baash05> FQDN:: command not found
<baash05> FQDN is the first bit of data in text
<ppf> dodo3773: because you can't nest them
<dodo3773> baash05: what is $TEXT?
<ppf> baash05: you're missing an echo there
<dodo3773> ppf: ah
<Morientes123> Thank you very much Sillypirato and ducasse
<ppf> baash05: what shell is this?
<baash05> standard ubuntu terminal.. Gnome
<baash05> But that last thing worked.
<dodo3773> baash05: Yeah, sounds like ppf is right. $(echo $TEXT)
<baash05> I was sure I tried that.
<ppf> echo $0 tells you the shell
<baash05> bash
<dodo3773> baash05: or why not just grep $TEXT without the pipe?
<baash05> Eh..
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 you r welcome, always good to help a fellow linux user getting started
<baash05> show pls :)
<ppf> baash05: grep [...] <<< $TEXT
<Morientes123> One question please, now the machine is booting a command line terminal, tell me please is it possible only for one wireless conecctions to start firefox directly from console without to use openbox or any other envrinoment ?
<ppf> <<< is posix i think, so should work in dash as well
<baash05> I'll give it a go.
<dodo3773> ppf beat me to it
<ducasse> Morientes123: not firefox, no. it requires x.
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 well you need something that can do  the rendering , hence the desktop
<dodo3773> dash? What is dash?
<k1l> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Morientes123> oook, any other browser can do that ? :)
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 there are cli browsers but dont expect more than text ;)
<baash05> COOL.. THANKS.
<dodo3773> So, it's for cross-compatibility in case someoen somehow doesn't have bash I guess
<Sillypirato> lynx is one such browser
<FMan> links is another
<baash05> Oops.. didn't mean to yel
<k1l> Morientes123: what is the reason for you wanting to launch firefox on cli?
<dodo3773> Sillypirato: some cli based have pictures too
<Morientes123> :) minimalist, and simplicity :)
<Sillypirato> webbrowsers are about the only gui i use which is fine
<Morientes123> but no chance for audio or video streaming for those kind of browser, right ?
<Sillypirato> having an openbox setup like yours has such low footprint that its about as fast and minial as it gets
<Morientes123> for example youtube... :)
<dodo3773> I think the cli browser with pictures is links like FMan said
<Morientes123> oook Sillypirato, openbox is the best ! :)
<baash05> final solution  answer=$(grep -o 'api-\S*\W*api\.prod-aws\.mysite\.com\W*255' <<< $TEXT | grep -o 'api-\S*' )
<baash05> Looks ugly as.
<Sillypirato> There is really no need to toss the entire WM overboard , if you want to go even more minimal I suggest looking up dwm/awesome/i3
<dodo3773> Morientes123: No I don't know of any with video / audio. At least not without some 3rd party app being called like mplayer or youtube-dl etc..etc...
<Sillypirato> yeah thats making hard on yourself ^
<dodo3773> Morientes123: Also, openbox world domination! ;P
<dodo3773> Sillypirato: Yeah, I agree. Chromium works fine for me *shrug*
<Morientes123> Great guys, I understand...
<Sillypirato> now all you need is xcompmgr to make you look like a hacker
<Sillypirato> dont forget green on black terminals
<Sillypirato> :P
<dodo3773> green on black for life
<Sillypirato> the pirate needs smokes, just drop in if there is anything Morientes123
<Morientes123> :)) don't intend that, any kind of hacker for the moment, white, gray or black..
<dodo3773> with blue and red shades for zsh  of course
<dodo3773> and different shades of green for different parts of commands
<Sillypirato> ohmyzsh
<Morientes123> Sorry Sillypirato, I am not so good at jokes :)
<dodo3773> zsh-autosuggestion and zsh-syntax-highlighting with a good .zshrc and I'm loving it
<Sillypirato> Oh yes me too, i cant do without that completion
<dodo3773> oh and completions gotta have completions
<dodo3773> Sillypirato: Yes!
<Sillypirato> I destroy tab keys if it doesnt
<dodo3773> hahaha
<Sillypirato> COMPLETE DAMN U
<Microtrauma> lol
<dodo3773> seriously though
<Sillypirato> yeah its wonderful , complete commands and all ,couldnt do without
<dodo3773> I forget sometimes when on a different machine and i'm left dumbfounded for a minute
<Sillypirato> auto capital correction , and we r getting offtopic, sory mods :P
<dodo3773> this was fun I should come on here more often
<Sillypirato> :)
<dodo3773> well, i'm off. take care everyone
<dodo3773> :)
<Sillypirato> I decided jumping in every so often and just help some random dude just for heck of it
<Sillypirato> bb
<dodo3773> Sillypirato: me too. This is where I started so good to come back and help
<dodo3773> Helped me a lot in the beginning. A lot a lot
<dodo3773> Okay later
<Morientes123> Sillypirato: I am alowed to ask in here about tinycore ?
<Sillypirato> Morientes123 some mod will kick ur ass
<ducasse> Morientes123: try ##linux
<Morientes123> I understand, now tell me please I don't have any sound... :))
<Morientes123> I haven't got at all from the begining of reformating and installing lubuntu-core +openbox
<Morientes123> Some commands please ? :)
<ducasse> Morientes123: if you want to run such a minimal install you *will* need to read a lot of docs, not expect someone here to set everything up for you. just saying...
<Morientes123> Roger that ducasse
<ducasse> Morientes123: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2036749
<Morientes123> Perfect ducasse
<dullbozwr> "Your worst enemy is not Jews, White Man, but your own females.” -- Andrew Anglin, publisher of the #1 Alt Right website﻿
<juanonymous> hello
<juanonymous> how do you use curl -o?
<juanonymous> what does this means btw? curl: option --output: requires parameter
<juanonymous> when it says it requires a parameter?
<Morientes123> ducasse: one more time please the link with how to make the taskbar to look nicer
<ikonia> it wants a parameter
<ducasse> juanonymous: 'curl -o filename ...'
<ducasse> Morientes123: sample config is in /usr/share/doc/stalonetray/examples/stalonetrayrc.sample.gz
<juanonymous> ah
<juanonymous> so i cant use it like to fetch info from a site?
<ikonia> yes you can
<ducasse> juanonymous: -o is output, iirc
<juanonymous> something like curl -o wttr.io/weater
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> man curl
<juanonymous> ok thanks btw
<juanonymous> is it possible to eliminate this curly braces btw here
<juanonymous> while calling to curl
<juanonymous> like this for example
<juanonymous> {
<juanonymous>   "ip": "192.184.10.118",
<juanonymous>   "hostname": "No Hostname",
<juanonymous>   "city": "Momoyama-cho",
<juanonymous>   "region": "Kyoto",
<ducasse> !paste | juanonymous
<ubottu> juanonymous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juanonymous> sorry
<ducasse> juanonymous: is that what you get from curl? looks like json.
<juanonymous> is this possible to call out this curly brace using curl
<juanonymous> http://termbin.com/otmd
<juanonymous> yes it is json
<ducasse> juanonymous: 'call out'?
<juanonymous> i mean erase
<juanonymous> erase the curly brace using curl
<ducasse> juanonymous: not with curl, but you could use something like sed, awk or grep
<ticatious> extracting and configuring files on ubuntu
<ducasse> juanonymous: or just feed to json to jq to parse it
<somaReve1> Hi, why does my OOM killer not do its job when memory resource becomes intense?
<somaReve1>  it doesn't kill the probematic process which consumes 10GB memory and leads the system to an uninteractive state
<somaReve1> Xorg becomes 'D' when memory resource is intense
<juanonymous> hmmm could you fetch out data from sites using grep btw?
<ticatious> extracting and configuring files on ubuntu
<ducasse> juanonymous: curl+grep, yes.
<ducasse> ticatious: you need to ask a question
<juanonymous> for example regarding with this one ipinfo.io
<cerion> somaReve1: http://askubuntu.com/a/402940/350004
<juanonymous> how could i combine curl+grep there?
<juanonymous> curl ipinfo.io/data | grep
<skinux> Where are unix socket files intended to be placed? I'm trying to configure PHP-FPM socket file to be at /var/run/php but PHP-FPM says it cannot find to that address
<ducasse> juanonymous: if you're getting json then jq would probably be a better choice than grep
<skinux> I need to get this working so I can continue development of my products.
<juanonymous> ah
<ikonia> skinux: you can put it where you want
<skinux> Why can't PHP-FPM bind to /var/run/php then?
<ikonia> it doesn't bind
<juanonymous> could i combine curl with jq?
<skinux> ERROR: unable to bind listening socket for address
<skinux> Apparently it does
<juanonymous> something like that?
<ikonia> skinux: no it doesn't
<juanonymous> curl+jq?
<ikonia> skinux: thats because there is something already listening (probably the web server)
<ducasse> juanonymous: curl ... | jq ...
<juanonymous> ok
<skinux> Why would Apache be listening at /var/run.php7.0-fpm.sock?
<skinux> I mean /var/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock *
<ikonia> skinux: who said it's the socket
<ikonia> skinux: also look at the basics, eg: the permissions
<ducasse> juanonymous: the docs for jq are good - https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/v1.5/
<juanonymous> ok thanks ducasse
<ikonia>  /var/run/php - can the php service access that file system
<clu3> guys suddenly all of my file system becomes "Read-only file system". I'm still on that box now
<clu3> any help pls?
<k1l> clu3: look into "dmesg" what is happening there
<clu3> [69759.401660] type=1701 audit(1475577572.007:8647): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=17613 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=311 ip=0xb17e6424 code=0x50001
<clu3> i see messages like this, very cryptic to me
<somaReve1> cerion: cool, thanks
<k1l> clu3: "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<hacker454> hello
<clu3> http://termbin.com/924l
<clu3> @k1l
<hacker454> whats that
<hacker454> may i know ur speed
<k1l> clu3: journal commit I/O error
<skinux> I already set proper permission and ownership on the php directory under /var/run
<k1l> that is worrying me
<joules> hi anyone use ubuntu server?
<ikonia> skinux: have you verified the process can access it
<ikonia> joules: many people
<skinux> How would I do that?
<clu3> yep, @k1l is my hdd in trouble ~
<k1l> clu3: yes.
<joules> I'm looking for cpufreq modules for my intel processor
<ikonia> skinux: what account is the prefork process running as
<skinux> www-data
<clu3> should i backup data now ...
<k1l> clu3: yes, asap
<ikonia> skinux: can the www-data account access and create a file in that directory
<joules> acpi_cpufreq
<skinux> Well, I have permissions set so it should be able to, but how do I test that?
<ikonia> skinux: give the user accont a valid shell and become that user
<skinux> I don't know how to do that
<ikonia> skinux: what does the fpm logs show
<joules> I am unable to set the frequency governor with ubuntu servers default kernel...
<joules> surely not
<ppf> skinux: sudo -H $user sh
<skinux> THat log is empty
<Sillypirato> Thats hard to believe
<ikonia> joules: define unable
<joules> no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU
<Sillypirato> what cpu do you have ?
<skinux> sudo: www-data: command not found
<ikonia> joules: is the acpi_cpufreq module loaded
<joules> yup
<ikonia> joules: how did you confirm that
<joules> wait no
<rexwin_> how do I convert amr file to mp3 file?
<joules> modprobe acpi_cpufreq doesn't give an error but it doesn't seem to load.
<Rajk> use handbrake app
<ikonia> handbrake is not an audio converter
<popey> Rajk: using ffmpeg
<popey> oops, I mean rexwin_ :)
<Sillypirato> lsmod | grep acpi
<ikonia> joules: ok, so there is the bit you've got to work out first
<rexwin_> Could not find codec parameters for stream 0 (Audio: mp3, 0 channels, s16p): unspecified frame size Consider increasing the value for the 'analyzeduration' and 'probesize' options
<rexwin_> when I try to use ffmpeg
<joules> lol no insmod says "insmod: ERROR: could not load module acpi_cpufreq: No such file or directory"
<skinux> I can't seem to put it ANYWHERE!
<skinux> Pissing me off
<Quezzon> Hi ppl, a newbee here. I would like to learn more about Linux, any tips (Besides trying)
<joules> the kernel/drivers/cpufreq module directory is sparse.
<popey> rexwin_: what version of ubuntu?
<rexwin_> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<Quezzon> Ubuntu Mate right now
<Z0rkel> I just reinstalled ubuntu and ran into an odd problem, I installed cinnamon and mate but think I made a small mistake somewhere or rather quite sure actually. I wonder how can I purge cinnamon/mate and make a proper installation of those desktops? (using 16.04.1)
<ducasse> !manual | Quezzon
<ubottu> Quezzon: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<joules> so it's compiled into the kernel anyhow.
<joules> so are all the governors..
<popey> rexwin_: you sure it's an amr file, looks like it thinks it's an mp3?
<Quezzon> Thx ubottu! and ducasse
<joules> default governor is performance lol
<Quezzon> I do think I know the basics but I do not know where to start to get a step furter
<popey> rexwin_: seems possibly a bug in ffmpeg where it can't properly identify file content
<skinux> What does sudo -H do?
<rexwin_> let me try another ubuntu version
<popey> skinux: "man sudo" and read the bit about -H ?
<Sillypirato> ^
<popey> (it's default on Ubuntu)
<skinux> Either way, it didn't work
<ducasse> Quezzon: there's a good debian book at https:/debian-handbook.info, the arch wiki is good, as is the ubuntu wiki.
<dknight87> anybody used sensu here? not getting much assistance on the sensu channel
<skinux> No matter where I put it it says unable to bind listening socket to address
<Sillypirato> permissions or in use ^
<Sillypirato> which port is it and r u using sudo
<AnonProtestBR> Oi, bom dia.
<kotaro> cqui
<k200> hi
<k200> why secret mario chronicels is not in repo of 16.04 ??
<UbuntuDude> how come I get the same LibreOffice application entry on the dash whether I type Libre or excel?
<UbuntuDude> how to change that behavior and contron which keyword shows which applications?
<popey> k200: because it looks like it was removed from debian, so was removed from ubuntu when we synced at some point
<k200> :-(
<awareness-kindne> Can I write messages?
<awareness-kindne> Yes I can, ok good.
<awareness-kindne> Updating package ubuntu-drivers-common to latest version makes my laptop computer fan to go on high speed. This happens even if there is no system load or cpu load.
<awareness-kindne> I have reported this bug but they don't care much. Now I must update the package to latest version because otherwise I can't login. How can I fix my laptop fan speed?
<joules> hi, sorry. is it normal for ubuntu to compile cpufreq drivers itno the kernel?
<joules> ok so it was a bios option that fixed it
<TomyWork> can "systemctl restart systemd-logind" break stuff, forcing a reboot?
<TomyWork> my sshd  is stalling at "debug1: Entering interactive session." and http://superuser.com/a/917629 suggests to run that command. strace supports the underlying hypothesis that sshd is communicating with some dbus service at the time it's stalling
<ppf> TomyWork: if it broke something, how bad would that be? just give it a try?
<TomyWork> ok it worked and didnt break anything :)
<Sillypirato> TomyWork can you explain how you are trying to login ?
<TomyWork> ssh -Tv git@my-gitlab-host
<TomyWork> sshing into other users is the same though
<TomyWork> but that command solved the problem, so...
<faekjarz> Hey there! I upgraded from Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 to 16.04: now i can't calculate simple equations any more in the …ehm… that exposé thing, when i press the super key, you know (?) Is that functionality externalised into a shell extension, or how do i get that back?
<lordcirth> faekjarz, I never new the Dash could do that.  However, I use SpeedCrunch for equation solving
<vegombrei> hiya folks
 * vegombrei cant get mkv files to play, think im missinga codec or something, it only plays audio no video can anybody help me fix this please
<faekjarz> lordcirth: haha, well it did, i'll research SpeedCrunch now ;)
<k1l_> faekjarz: it still works for unity. but i dont know about ubuntu gnome
<vegombrei> que passa
<LosPup> vegombrei: If it needs HEVC, this worked for me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/631200/unable-to-play-hevc-files-on-ubuntu-14-04-lte
<faekjarz> k1l_: DOH, silly me! Yes, Gnome still does it too. (lordcirth) …i overlooked that scroll bar …it's all the way to the bottom m)
<mysticTot> i tried to use systemd-networkd
<mysticTot> but i messed up
<mysticTot> i have no internet access in my machine  righ now
<faekjarz> OK, next question: how do i disable those "App Store" search results in Gnome Dashboard?
<vegombrei> LosPup: didnt work, i tried both ways in the url you sent me
<vegombrei> LosPup: you think i need to medibuntu??
<vegombrei> LosPup: u there ?
 * vegombrei cant get mkv files to play, think im missinga codec or something, it only plays audio no video can anybody help me fix this please
<Ben64> install mpv
<vegombrei> mpv doesnt work either
<Ben64> pastebin the output of it
<vegombrei> what output?
<Ben64> when you do "mpv file.mkv"
<vegombrei> its just a black screen with only audio and no video
<vegombrei> ah ok in terminal
<Spookan> vegombrei: Dosent vlc play it?
<vegombrei> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/szXeJ974
<Ben64> uh, well you actually have to put in the proper file
<vegombrei> Spookan: nope, tried everything with vlc too adding repos updating it, also the libde plugin etc
<ioria> vegombrei, ^ Ben64
<vegombrei> Ben64: im sorry i didnt get that
<vegombrei> i did give the path to the corrct file
<Ben64> see all the errors about not being able to find a bunch of things
<Ben64> because you didn't escape spaces, and you didn't put a file in at all
<Ben64> use tab to complete things
<fireman__> Jordan_U: hello jordan, do yo remember me?
<jackhum> i just have installed 16.04 and at some places in my firefox and system i notice text rendered as boxes . what is the problem here , how to tackle this?
<cfhowlett> ONLY in ffox?
<fireman__> Jordan_U: On my keyboard i found button for switch the wifi I was try press it and then my laptop turn to airplane mode, so i think its some trouble on my keyboard's driver
<jackhum> cfhowlett: yeah, in firefox , and i some window dialog too , i noticed it i guess but i cant remember
<jackhum> but is boxes . i am guessing its kind of language or font problem
<cfhowlett> jackhum, what language do you need?
<jackhum> how to figure out the real problem and solve it?
<vegombrei> Ben64: so i cpoied the file to desktop .. is this the right command?  mpv /home/vegombrei/Desktop/House of Cards S03E01 Chapter 27 (1080p x265 Joy).mkv.
<jackhum> cfhowlett: i am indian , so i think all the indian languages?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, and did you install those languages??
<jackhum> cfhowlett: when installing , i didnt had internet connection so , i unchecked all the language marks etc
<cfhowlett> jackhum, ah. I would guess your language support is in need of attention now that you have access.
<jackhum> cfhowlett: so , how can i solve it ? any command on terminal that i can execute and whooshj?
<faekjarz> vegombrei: your mpv parameter (the /path/to\ the\ file) is nor escaped - spaces need a backslash!
<Ben64> vegombrei: needs to be escaped or in quotes. again, use tab
<cfhowlett> jackhum, go to your dash, type in "language" no quote marks.  the language support utility should be one of the choices.  launch it and add and/or apply your languages as needed.
<Ben64> although from the filename i see the problem
<AraceliBradley> Hello guys........
<jackhum> cfhowlett: should i install all the languages ? because website do consist pages with different type of language? :D
<nadeko> Hello.
<vegombrei> aah
<cfhowlett> jackhum, I guessing some of the websites you use need a particular font that is currently missing ...
<jackhum> helloo
<vegombrei> one sec ill try again ... im a noob guys just installed ubuntu like a week ago
<Ben64> vegombrei: which version
<jackhum> cfhowlett: do i need restart my computer for changes to take effects?
<nadeko> Can I request help? So, I have two GPU in my PC, one is NVIDIA, and intel is another. So, if I want to use intel one exclusively for my monitor, how do I do it?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, as a last resort
<faekjarz> vegombrei: tab-completion should do that for you, automatically …or use quotes: those → ""
<LosPup> vegombrei: I'm assuming you are using Ubuntu and VLC.  You can act like you are using Windows or a Mac GUI,  open a file folder with media you want to play, open VLC app, click media icon "whateverTVshow" and drag it on to the VLC player and drop or release it.
<vegombrei> 14.4lts
<Ben64> vegombrei: great
<jackhum> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> jackhum, happy2help!
<nadeko> mm... sorry. the right term should be graphic card, is it?
<jackhum> cfhowlett: is there any way i can make my ubuntu start in clean way without showing error logs , when i start my ubuntu there is always 2-3 lines of error ,  i know it doesnt matter , but can i like wipe out those annoying messages , ?
<cfhowlett> jackhum, yeah, but you are advised to just live with the few seconds of annoyance rather than silence important msg's.
<vegombrei> http://pastebin.com/FWLYdES1
<AraceliBradley> my friend want to upgrade his 14.04 to 16.04, how big average data used to do it via software updater? and which the best way, fresh install or upgrade?
<Ben64> vegombrei: in order to get h265 videos working, you'll need to add this PPA and install mpv from the new repo. it should update after adding the PPA and running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/mpv-tests
<cfhowlett> AraceliBradley, I suggest clean install.  the .iso will be around 1.5 gb these days iirc
<ppf> why not upgrade
<ppf> it works most of the time :)
<kurowa> Hello.
<jackhum> cfhowlett: right now i am loving 16.04 for the lack of AMD graphics support . As my laptop has two graphics intel hd 3000 and AMD 7670M my laptop used to give only 1 hour backup earlier when i was using 14.04 because both of my graphics were completely running.
<ppf> jackhum: you can deactivate the dedicated graphics gard
<ppf> through the bios and usually through software as well
<AraceliBradley> <cfhowlett> ok, then we need backup Home directory. please share your experience.
<jackhum> cfhowlett: i tried lots of solutions but never managed to get them work with 14.04 . but now in 16.04 i read that AMD graphics are not supported. I dont use dedicated Gpu a lot
<ppf> AraceliBradley: that's orthogonal. you need to back up your home directory either way
<ppf> you also should be doing that regularily
<vegombrei> Ben64: eureka !!! it worked
<jackhum> ppf , how can i turn that off completely , i read somewhere that currently AMD is not supported but they will upgrade it to support AMD . How can i make sure that even after upgrades my AMD is always turned off , giving me 3 hrs of backup which i am loving :)
<vegombrei> Ben64: that last thing i did with ppa fixed my player dude thanks soooo much man
<ppf> amd is supported
<ppf> boot your bios, you should be able to switch it of
 * vegombrei thanks all for all your help .. gonna go watch my show now thanks again 
<Ben64> vegombrei: no problem
<jackhum> ppf: no , i dont have any option to switch it off in bios menu
<fireman__> Hello all, my wifi hardblocked and maybe its because of wifi button on keyboard work for airplane mode, anybody have same experience? And solving its promblem?
<jackhum> ppf: when i installed 16.04 fresh i was like , thank god my laptop is not getting overheated as it was in 14.04
<cfhowlett> !home | AraceliBradley
<ubottu> AraceliBradley: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ppf> maybe it turned of the dedicated card automatically
<ppf> try this: sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ppf> cfhowlett: that's not really what AraceliBradley asked for
<AraceliBradley> <ppf> actually, fresh install the safest way to avoid app incompatibility and misconfiguration
<kurowa> So. I have a driver problem. Using NVIDIA graphic card in laptop, optimus.
<kurowa> The intel one doesn't appear.
<jackhum> ppf: aah, i remember getting this answer from all the internet forums ,. sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch , but there is not file named this right now , and also not when i was with 14.04
<kurowa> more exactly, Unknown: Unknown under Software & Updates, Additional Driver.
<Guest64479> hi, i successfully installed ubuntu mate on a separate partition but now I can't boot windows 7 as my pc boots straight into ubuntu... what should I try?
<ppf> AraceliBradley: sure
<jackhum> i just love not making my laptop stress out on dedicated graphics when i am using ubuntu , i am just a simple developer, no need of using GPU :P
<cerion> jackhum: you should have a menu (grub) to boot other OS too at boot
<ppf> jackhum: sudo grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-*
<jackhum> cerion: yes
<jackhum> cerion: i use burg
<cerion> Guest64479: ^
<jackhum> cerion: burg - ubuntu + windows
<cerion> jackhum: yep sorry
<Guest64479> cerion: i don't get a grub bootloader menu, it just goes straight into ubuntu
<jackhum> ppf: CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<ppf> okay. lsmod | grep -e amd -e radeon
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Guest64479, do you have an ubuntu boot USB?  if so ...
<ubottu> Guest64479, do you have an ubuntu boot USB?  if so ...: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ppf> cfhowlett: please read properly what people ask
<Guest64479> thanks, i will give that a read
<jackhum> ppf: what are you making me do by these commands ?
<ppf> Guest64479: no need, that doesn't cover your problem
<ppf> jackhum: check if your kernel can do gpu switching and if the drivers are loaded
<AraceliBradley> <fireman__> yes i have that experience, my network special key use fn+f3, the fn key not work, maybe dead, but ubuntu network manager did awesome magic, i can switch it off and on just a click way, but when i switch to window i can't turn on my wifi
<ppf> Guest64479: you do have grub, but by default its set to silent and will boot ubuntu directly
<ppf> Guest64479: you can change that behaviour in /etc/default/grub
<jackhum> ppf: lspci | grep VGA , this gives me two GPU output , 1 AMD radeon , other INTEL HD
<ppf> jackhum: yes, but this is about the drivers, not the hardware
<ppf> which outcome would you like to achieve btw
<Guest64479> ppf: which setting do i change to enable the menu? to avoid screwing anything up
<jackhum> ppf: i am thinking of not switching on my dedicated GPU at all , i dont know if i use it . i dont use ubuntu for playing games and stuff . also i never do multimedia intensive jobs too
<ppf> jackhum: alright then, just don't change anything :)
<jackhum> ppf: how to check which graphics is currently doing the job?
<ppf> but, out of interest, run my lsmod command above
<ppf> Guest64479: edit /etc/default/grub
<ppf> there should be three settings, GRUB_TIMEOUT and GRUB_HIDDENT_*
<jackhum> ppf: yeah , last time i played with lots of commands from varrious forums and SO threads and that apparently F* up my laptop. there was like lot of heating and barely 40 minutes of backup time.
<jackhum> ppf: amdkfd                131072  1
<jackhum> amd_iommu_v2           20480  1 amdkfd
<jackhum> radeon               1515520  1
<jackhum> ttm                    94208  1 radeon
<jackhum> i2c_algo_bit           16384  2 i915,radeon
<jackhum> drm_kms_helper        147456  2 i915,radeon
<jackhum> drm                   360448  11 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,radeon
<ppf> to show grub on boot, change GRUB_TIMEOUT to something sensible, like 10 (that is seconds), and comment out the HIDDEN lines
<ppf> jackhum: for the future, please !paste
<ppf> anyways, both your intel driver as well as radeon are loaded
<Guest64479> thanks ppf I will try that
<ppf> Guest64479: don't forget to run update-grub
<hpsm22> ppf what does update-grub do?
<jackhum> hpsm22: it will update the grub
<jackhum> hpsm22: with entries
<jackhum> hpsm22: it will find all the OS in your HDD and write it on grub config file , i am not the expert here , but thats all i get in few days of using linux
<ppf> yes, exactly. it will generate a grub config based on your settings and the OSs it discoveres
<hpsm22> jackhum is it possible that it can make my PC unbootable? because thats what happened to me yesterday, after bios screens, no ubuntu logo (no grub menu)
<dumpchama> ppf: i have the menu now but it doesn't seem to recognise my windows 7 install. how can I add it manually?
<jackhum> hpsm22: yes , sometimes it can , but then i use live usb or cd to recover
<dumpchama> when I used the installer ubuntu didn't detect my existing OS either so i'm worried about that
<hpsm22> jackhum yep, I will try to do that in hour or so :)
<hpsm22> I hope it will be working
<jigmate> hello everyone
<ppf> dumpchama: it should detect that. is windows installed in uefi mode and ubuntu in legacy? (or vice versa)
<puke> puke
<puke> vomit
<jackhum> hpsm22: if grub-update breaks your boot menu , then there is always an option of using boot-repair by using live ubuntu usb or cd
<puke> barf and heave and wretch
<puke> hurl and toss cookies
<puke> and don't forget, blow chunks!
<cfhowlett> puke, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic or play somewhere else please
<dumpchama> ppf: windows 7 was installed after I enabled CSM (legacy boot mode) in UEFI settings of my pc, i'm not sure about ubuntu but I booted off a usb to install it so I assume it should be legacy as well?
<jigmate> I am trying to run "iptables-restore < /some/file/my.rules" but it gives me this: " 'ptables-restore v1.6.0: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'filter " what should I do folks???
<puke> cfhowlett: please go pray to the porcelain god
<jigmate> I have also searched online but the modprobe option also gives some errors
<puke> a.k.a. go throw up in the shitter
<ppf> dumpchama: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<jackhum> i always love the fact that there are lots of terminal commands flying here and there on this channel . :D
<dumpchama> no such file or directory ...?
<puke> rm -rf --no-preserve-root /
<cfhowlett> !ops | puke
<ubottu> puke: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<puke> cfhowlett: seriously dude
<ppf> dumpchama: dmesg | grep efi
<k1l_> !warning
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<hpsm22> jackhum i will try that and let you know if its working.. but right now im in train traveling to my friends so je can make me livecd :)
<jigmate> folks please, I desperately need some help
<hpsm22> so he*
<teward> jigmate: does `sudo iptables -L` return a similar error?
<dumpchama> ppf there is some output but should i paste it here?
<ppf> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jigmate> teward: no... it just gives some empty lists
<teward> jigmate: use `sudo` before your iptables-restore
<jigmate> I have
<teward> jigmate: and it still didn't work?
<AraceliBradley> <jigmate> you need root access
<teward> same error?
<jigmate> no
<jigmate> I am running as root
<dumpchama> ppf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275025/
<dumpchama> lol rip my name is there
<teward> jigmate: I'd ask you to dump your iptables rules, because it's possible there's malformities in the file which prevents loading
<teward> but there's other reasons I'm not going to ask that (security being what it is and all)
<ppf> dumpchama: so, ubuntu is running in legacy mode
<jigmate> ok lemme get a new file
<jigmate> yeap
<jigmate> thanks man
<jigmate> the file was somehow the problem
<soee_> when using kernel from mainline, how can i get those warnings vanished: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275037/ ?
<jigmate> problem gone. thanks
<teward> jigmate: good luck :)
<jigmate> teward : Thanks
<teward> jigmate: you're welcome.
<jigmate> <3 <3 <3
<dumpchama> ppf: does it mean that adding windows 7 to the menu is easier?
<dumpchama> if both os's are legacy
<ppf> i'm not convinced windows is installed in legacy
<ppf> csm enables booting in legacy mode, it doesn't disable efi mode
<dumpchama> hmm i will check since apparently it's a partition
<dumpchama> ok there is a "EFI system partition" in grub... does it mean i am pretty much screwed?
<skinux> Where is the default location for PHP-FPM .sock?
<ppf> i don't think you can switch modes once the system is booting
<ppf> what do you mean by '"EFI system partition" in grub' btw?
<dumpchama> it just says in gparted, a 276mb partition named "EFI system partition"
<dumpchama> which i assume is used by windows 7 since we found ubuntu is in legacy mode
<ppf> okay (you said grub, that had me confused)
<dumpchama> yeah i just noticed rip
<ppf> grub won't be able to boot that
<ppf> however, modern bioses have a boot menu
<ppf> try if you can use that to boot the windows disk
<EoflaOE> If you see EFI Partition, then you are running Ubuntu in EFI Mode
<dumpchama> well there is a "windows boot manager" option but it doesn't do anything since i replaced Win10 with Win7, which doesn't use secure boot
<ppf> dumpchama: just select to boot from the other disk
<dumpchama> ok i'll try
<ppf> EoflaOE: only if you see the efi partition of the current system
<dumpchama> ppf: choosing the disk just loads grub menu as if I don't choose a startup disk at all
<EoflaOE> ppf: Yes, but I never ever tested EFI as my computer does not support that, 2004 computer
<EriC^^> EoflaOE: are you in ubuntu right now?
<dumpchama> if I choose to somehow install ubuntu in efi mode would grub detect my windows install?
<ppf> dumpchama: you've got a single disk?
<ppf> dumpchama: yes
<EriC^^> * dumpchama
<ppf> (well probably)
<dumpchama> yes, single disk
<ppf> EriC^^: yes he's in ubuntu
<EoflaOE> EriC^^: My electricity cut so I am on tablet Android, Please wait till my electricity is coming...
<EriC^^> dumpchama: type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<ppf> EriC^^: we did that
<ppf> he's got legacy ubuntu and (probably) efi windows
<dumpchama> yeah
<EriC^^> EoflaOE: oh, nevermind i meant to talk to dumpchama , it was a mishighlight
<ppf> (probably because i don't really know how to check that on windows [from the outside])
<skinux> Should PHP-FPM use user www-data by default?
<EriC^^> dumpchama: try sudo parted -l and pastebin the output
<dumpchama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275104/
<EoflaOE> EriC^^: ok.
<dumpchama> note the partition #1 which I probably should have taken note of before installing
<EriC^^> dumpchama: yeah windows is definitely installed in efi mode
<EriC^^> reinstall ubuntu or convert ubuntu
<dumpchama> convert?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> add the efi partition to fstab, and install the grub-efi package
<ppf> EriC^^: how do you determine windows being in efi mode from that?
<EriC^^> ppf: it doesn't have a boot partition thingy
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<EriC^^> it usually has a tiny partition for booting in legacy mode, the disk is gpt too i think windows doesn't support gpt + legacy at all
<ppf> okay
<skinux> YAY! GOT IT!
<ppf> i actually know very little about how windows boots :)
<ppf> that's all a black box for me
<dumpchama> eric^^ : i get the general idea but I will look up a detailed guide for conversion
<dumpchama> yea I still need Windows for some applications haha
<UbuntuDude> how come I get the same LibreOffice application entry on the dash whether I type Libre or excel?
<UbuntuDude> how to change that behavior and contron which keyword shows which applications?
<UbuntuDude> control*
<ppf> dumpchama: there's virtualbox for that :)
<fjaltring> I am on a budget and have been offered this HP Pavilion 15-p265no (AMD A10-5745M, 8 GBb + Radeon R7 M260, 2 Gb) - how well would this perform with Ubuntu? No gaming, web, video, office and photo editing (possibly video)...
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: change the keyword in its desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<UbuntuDude> thanks EriC^^
<cfhowlett> fjaltring, amd graphics are less certain than intel or nvidia.  8gb of ram is good. rather than asking, why not make an ubuntu USB, sit down with the machine and live boot it?
<dumpchama> ppf: true, but for "certain reasons" i rather not have a virtualised instance of windows :3
<dumpchama> restarting, see if it works now. thanks for your help guys
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: No, I mean my wifi hardblocked because that button, the button is can turn on and off airplane only, the button function are swapped to airplane switch not wifi
<EriC^^> UbuntuDude: no problem
<TomyWork> ubuntu 16.04: i had slow ssh logins (stops for 5-30 seconds after "debug1: Entering interactive session."), "systemctl restart systemd-logind" solves it for about an hour, then it's back to slow. how do i solve this issue so it doesn't come back?
<fjaltring> I haven't got this HP Pavilion at my place yet, just wanted your views on the AMD A10 and the Radeon GPU.  What would such and AMD CPU compare to in Intel terms? What would be comparable fra Nvidia?
<cfhowlett> fjaltring, amd has recently improved graphics driver capabilities on linux.
<cfhowlett> late to the game, but they are trying.
<fjaltring> I thought there were some stories recently about AMD proprietary drivers and Ubuntu 16.04 not getting along. Has this been resolved?
<Amm0n> Does anyone here uses encrypted swap on a laptop? I'd like to know how the initramfs stuff is working with 16.04. Documentation i found is for 12.04.
<AraceliBradley> <fireman__>exactly, wifi function inside that button
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: Yupp, have you fix it?
<ppf> fjaltring: there are no more proprietary amd drivers
<ppf> they went open source
<fjaltring> Superrrr!
<fjaltring> For photos I would like to use Darktable in my photo workflow - I assume Radeon R7 M260 would support OpenCL and speed up things, right?
<one|2> Drone`: how is farming looking?
<one|2> What is the current kernal at?
<k1l_> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.38.40 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<k1l_> that is the 16.04 kernel
<AraceliBradley> <fireman__> no, since that physically damaged, maybe in the future i need to replace keyboard, but it wasn't big deal, because i still can use wifi function on ubuntu
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: not in my case, wifi hardblocked because this button
<Golden1> hi, can someone explain to me how to enable wifi on fresh ubuntu installation ?
<cfhowlett> fireman__, on my old Dell, the wifi button was f2 under windows.  after 4 years of rebooting to windows to windows to reset it, I accidentally discovered that alt + f2 worked as well.  experiement
<AraceliBradley> <fireman__> maybe you need keyboard remapping application.
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: what is that?
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: give me some sugestion
<aqdhdzwty> help
<aqdhdzwty> clear
<aqdhdzwty> 0.2s lag
<AraceliBradley> <fireman__> software for mapping your keyboard, i have try on windows but i didn't know on ubuntu
<fireman__> AraceliBradley: thx, I'll googling
<dos> 123
<dos> wtf
<k1l_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> dos, no need for that - ask yur ubuntu questions
<Mattx> Hello. What's the shortcut to show all workplaces? Like clicking on the workplace launcher
<cfhowlett> Mattx, I'm on Ubuntustudio and can't test this but doesn't the Super key display all?
<Mattx> no, it doesn't. it shows the app searcher
<Mattx> I meant workspace by the way!
<u0_a107> hello
<u0_a107> testing
<cfhowlett> !test | u0_a107,
<ubottu> u0_a107,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Mattx> I cna't find that shortcut on the keyword shortcuts settings
<Mattx> Any idea?
<Mattx> not even how to change the number of workspaces
<ioria> Mattx, SuperKey + S ?
<Mattx> ioria, excellent! Do you know how to change that shortcut? I can't find it
<ioria> Mattx, look at systemsettings -> keyborad -> shortcut
<ioria> *keyboard
<juanonymous> what does this command do, "cat | > /dev/null'
<juanonymous> what does this command do, 'cat | > /dev/null'
<debkad> nothing
<k1l_> juanonymous: that command doesnt make sense.
<debkad> cating what
<debkad> and pipping+redirecting in the same time, hmm how brilliant idea is that
<juanonymous> i duno
<Mattx> ioria, it's not there I think, but I just found it on the unity tweak app
<Mattx> thanks
<juanonymous> its from the other guy's quit msg
<ioria> Mattx, great
<juanonymous> thank you btw
<debkad> juanonymous: /dev/null is a monster
<juanonymous> what does that means?
<juanonymous> i mean /dev/null
<debkad> it never stop, it eat everything come to it
<debkad> when you want to redirect errors or things to /dev/null rather than stdout
<juanonymous> i see ok
<juanonymous> i do not know actually about both
<juanonymous> hehehe
<Mamiko> The null device is typically used for disposing of unwanted output streams of a process, or as a convenient empty file for input streams. This is usually done by redirection. The /dev/null device is a special file, not a directory, so one cannot move a whole file or directory into it with the Unix mv command.
<juanonymous> /dev/null or stdout
<debkad> juanonymous: when you type a command and see output in your console/terminal... this is called stdout
<debkad> if i'm right, it is called standard output
<ioria> juanonymous, try this:   ls pippo     and then :     ls pippo 2> /dev/null
<fjaltring> Some PC's are sold with hybrid harddisk like this; 1 TB 5400 rpm SATA SSHD; Flash-cache: 8 GB. Is this seen as just one harddrive (with plenty of cache)? Any challenges when installing Ubuntu? I assume Ubuntu can benefit from this as well...
<lubo_> hi
<cfhowlett> fjaltring, install to one medium, use the other as data storage.
<SwedeMike> fjaltring: I am using one of these in one of my media players. It's noticable quicker at starting things than with just regular HDD.
<SwedeMike> cfhowlett: that's not how it works. It uses the SSD as a transparent flash-cache.
<juanonymous> what does that mean ioria ?
<SwedeMike> cfhowlett: ubuntu doesn't see any of the flash part, so it just works.
<ioria> juanonymous, what's the diff ?
<nikolam> can I install Ubuntu desktop (16.04.1) on ZFS?
<juanonymous> wait
<nikolam> (not server)
<cfhowlett> thank you SwedeMike
<ioria> juanonymous, in this case, you suppress the standard error
<k1l_> nikolam: needs some manual work but yes: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<sim667> Is this the wrong place to ask for a bit of help with apache2?
<nikolam> I understand Server is now on ZFS by default, but desktop can use ext4/Btrfs by default, will check it out k1l_ :)
<juanonymous> the one with 2> dev/null
<k1l_> nikolam: no, you are wrong
<juanonymous> doesnt show error
<nikolam> Question is, if Ubuntu desktop is installe don ZFS, will that be supported config
<k1l_> nikolam: ubuntu server is not on zfs by default.
<nikolam> aha ok k1l_ thanks
<ioria> juanonymous, yes,  pippo does not exist , so you got an error,  but if you redirect the error to /dev/null  ... you don't get the error anymore
<k1l_> nikolam: ubuntu added the zfs module to be able to use it for storage and container usage.
<nikolam> Ok, I would probably end up with Btrfs on this desktop, then, thanks.
<fjaltring> SwedeMike so nothing special to do; I would just see on big disk and the SSD chunk is used for some clever caching of often used files?
<SwedeMike> fjaltring: it tries to figure out what blocks are mostly read, and stores those in ssd so it can respond with those more quickly.
<SwedeMike> fjaltring: so it looks like a 1TB SSD but some blocks are read without moving the HDD head.
<SwedeMike> and respond much quicker.
<fjaltring> SwedeMike: Clever! I will put that on my list for what to look for...
<SwedeMike> fjaltring: yes, but it would be better if they put 32GB on there or something.
<SwedeMike> but then again, the SSHDD only cost 10-20 USD more than the equivalent HDD, so I guess they were budget constrained
<fjaltring> SwedeMike: I guess in a few years the HDD and the hybrid SSD harddrive will be a thing of the past, but for now 1 TB SSD is just to costly...
<SwedeMike> fjaltring: yes, unless there is huge breakthrough and spinning metal goes to 20-50TB in same footprint/cost as today 8TB drives, SSDs are going to replace them across the board in 5-8 years. Already now they're replaced in the smaller storage space market, like 120GB cheap laptops.
<SwedeMike> I checked a few months back, there were barely and HDDs left in that market (400-500EUR laptops)
<SwedeMike> barely any.
<FinalX> ugh; does anyone have a good example for doing (multiple, 2) nfs mounts through systemd and have them actually mounted at boot? i have a second network interface for an NFS VLAN, and they're not auto mounted, even though I can mount them just fine if I add a "up mount -t nfs -a" to eth1 in /etc/network/interfaces, or simply mount them through systemctl start mnt-whlcerts.mount after boot is done..
<FinalX> it's starting to do my head in.
<|VAH|-BlueTu> lol nuuuuubs
<slidddis> How much disk space does ubuntu use installed?
<FinalX> slidddis: depends on what you install; desktop environment recommends having 25GB free and installs a few GB. my server install is ~1 GB
<k1l_> slidddis: you mean with a desktop? or the minimal install?
<slidddis> normal desktop install. I have a tiny pc with a tiny disk of 16GB
<bekks> slidddis: that will be enough.
<k1l_> slidddis: that is enough to install a desktop and have still space left for data
<merket> Hi
<merket> have people?
<slidddis> k1l_: whats included in minimal install?
<slidddis> bloatware gone? (libreoffice?) :)
<merket> e
<k1l_> slidddis: minimal cli system.
<merket> kan bu dong
<merket> ...
<k1l_> merket: english please
<merket> ...
<wer2> Need help installing scanner Brother mfc-215c; using ubuntu 14.04 amd64, sane 1.0.14-9; sane-find-scanner doesn't find scanner. What may be wrong?
<merket> I am idiot
<ioria> wer2 a lot of things ... :þ
<ioria> wer2  i did it with this : https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/15
<UK> Hey
<ioria> wer2  look at bottom, for 64-bit issues
<UK> This chat is so dead
<punkoivan> yep, we're zombie
<merket> have people use raspberry pi
<nicomachus> UK: because it's not a chat. It's a support channel. #ubuntu-offtopic is for chat.
<UK> My school is dumb
<UK> we used to have windows
<UK> they changed it to pi
<nicomachus> UK: this channel is for ubuntu support only. Please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<OerHeks> wer2, i remember something about 'add user to sane group' or scan group ..
<ioria> OerHeks, scanner
<OerHeks> ioria, ah you have answered with docs, missed that
 * OerHeks bookmarks
<ioria> OerHeks, ^_^
<merket> 0.0
<merket> Ubuntu is good.
<DELDS> 0.0
<k1l_> !ot | DELDS
<ubottu> DELDS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lab> chamako
<KaiserF50> Hi World
<lubo_> hi
<salamanderrake> anyone else here using skypeforlinux, still able to communicate with other people?
<zach2825> salamanderrake, i do its a pain
<salamanderrake> can you still talk to people, for me it shows everyone off line, but I can still do a skype call to my dad, but no text chat.
<zach2825> im not sure if this will help but i have to run it after installing skype. in any skype chat type "/msnp24" without quotes and after its done restart skype
<zach2825> from this page https://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-group-chat-not-working-anymore/td-p/3987288
<zach2825> don't worry after you type that code and press enter the user will not see it. it runs locally
<salamanderrake> zach2825: doesn't do anything for me
<salamanderrake> just shows me available commands.
<salamanderrake> zach2825: that is with skype 4.3 I am talking about the new skypeforlinux alpha.
<jack_00000> hi
<jair> hello everyone
<jair> I have a X1 carbon laptop running ubuntu xenial, and I am wondering if I can make a bluetooth adapter work with my mouse
<zach2825> salamanderrake, im stuck lol thats all i do just make sure to run /msnp24 by it self
<lotuspsychje> jair: did you try blueman?
<lotuspsychje> !blutooth | jair
<zach2825> salamanderrake, im on skype version 4.3.0.37
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jair> lotuspsychje: I have it installed but it is strange
<jair> failing
<salamanderrake> zach2825: does it still work?
<jair> well I it shows errors trying to connect
<Ange7> hello  all
<Ange7> i have a problem
<Ange7> i want make : aptitude purge xfce4-?
<Ange7> but i have error : zsh command not found
<Ange7> i don't know why.
<Ange7> someone can help me ?
<jair> lotuspsychje: I am curious of why the PC is showing two adapters
<zach2825> salamanderrake, yes it works for me
<k1l_> Ange7: you are using zsh?
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: tell us first what you wanna do
<salamanderrake> I will try that one then
<Ange7> i think i'm using zsh
<Ange7> it's not my computer, it's work computer.
<zach2825> salamanderrake, good luck
<Ange7> i just want purge xfce4
<salamanderrake> zach2825: have you tried skypeforlinux?
<lotuspsychje> jair: what does the error say exactly?
<k1l_> Ange7: that is not the ubuntu standard, btw. and aptitude is not installed as default on ubuntu
<Ange7> so remove all package installed
<k1l_> Ange7: use apt
<Ange7> xfce4-*
<lotuspsychje> Ange7: wich ubuntu version are you on exactly?
<Ange7> 14.04
<Ange7> how k1l_
<Ange7> ?
<jair> lotuspsychje: jair@x1:~$ hcitool dev
<jair> Devices: hci1	44:85:00:73:70:6B
<k1l_> Ange7: apt purge packagename
<jair> lotuspsychje: does that mean I have a bluetooth adapter?
<Ange7> i have many package install about xfce
<Ange7> i want purge all
<Ange7> and i want have only "terminal" application
<jair> lotuspsychje: I will run the command blueman and paste the error
<Ange7> not "konsole", "zsh", ...
<lotuspsychje> !paste | jair
<ubottu> jair: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jair> sounds good
<ChetManly> whtat is a good game in the repo to test multiscreen?
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: maybe the #gamingonlinux guys might know that?
<jair> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275779/
<jair> lotuspsychje: it shows that is recognized, but I am moving the mice and does not work
<jair> lotuspsychje: however I thought that the issue was the adapter so I bought an external USB bluetooth adapter
<jair> lotuspsychje: in case of the one that I am currently using does not work
<knightCorvi> it seems that I cannot join the ubuntu-offtopic channel, could anyone explain me why?
<k1l_> knightCorvi: you need to have an freenode account registered and are logged in
<k1l_> !register | knightCorvi
<ubottu> knightCorvi: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<knightCorvi> I'm already registered though
<lotuspsychje> jair: syslog spitting any errors about bluetooth?
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hey nubs
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hey nubs
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hey nubs
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hey nubs
<|VAH|-BlueTu> hey nubs
<jair> lotuspsychje: can check
<jordila> if it's not a bad USB nor a bad ISO, what could be the cause of a 'Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs' while launching the 'Install' option on the LiveUSB session  ?
<jair> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275803/
<jair> lotuspsychje: those are some of the syslog messages
<Morientes321>  Hi, I am trying to install the Microcore version from a Linux distro from a usb and when I have to chose the path to the iso file, which is on the usb I can't find it... can someone help me please? Thank you.
<|VAH|-BlueTu> ypu suck
<|VAH|-BlueTu> nubs lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> nubs lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> nubs lol
<|VAH|-BlueTu> nubs lol
<lotuspsychje> jair: this doesnt sound very good; Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs
<lotuspsychje> jair: Unable to register GATT service with handle
<jair> lotuspsychje: hmm I don't recall having any kernel panic on the laptop
<lotuspsychje> jair: sorry first line, wasnt for you
<jair> lotuspsychje: :)
<lotuspsychje> jair: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<jair> lotuspsychje: latest
<jair> lotuspsychje: xenial 64bit
<lotuspsychje> jair: 16.04.1?
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me check
<MonkeyDust> jair  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<lotuspsychje> jair: perhaps this bug might be usefull? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1546603
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546603 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth mouse connects but doesn't work" [High,Confirmed]
<jair> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275822/
<jair> air@x1:~$ cat /etc/issue
<jair> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS \n \l
<jair> thanks
<lotuspsychje> jair: perhaps try answer 3 & 4 from that bug?
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me check
<lotuspsychje> jair: might be interesting also to affect yourself to the bug, maybe more luck of solving
<jair> lotuspsychje: what do you mean to affect myself?
<jair> lotuspsychje: I will try #3 first
<lotuspsychje> !bug | jair
<ubottu> jair: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jair> lotuspsychje: OK
<lotuspsychje> jair: you can add yourself to a bug, when you have something similar happening
<lotuspsychje> jair: more users affected, more chance of solving
<jair> lotuspsychje: i see
<jair> lotuspsychje: however I notice that I don't have a file "bluetooth" in /etc/default/
<farakat> hey is it possible to get debian support here too, I'm unable to connect to official deb irc
<lotuspsychje> !debian | farakat
<ubottu> farakat: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<farakat> :D alright
<jair> lotuspsychje: am I missing a package?
<Morientes321> Tell me please how to see if the usb is mounted ?
<jair> lotuspsychje: am I missing a packet, because I don't have "/etc/default/bluetooth"
<lotuspsychje> jair: perhaps it creates the bluetooth config after installing something
<jair> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275855/
<effectnet> hi every time the computer gets shut off, i lose my x settings for the 2nd monitor resolution
<jair> Morientes321: if you run the command sudo mount you will see if the usb is there
<k1l_> farakat: #debian or ##linux
<farakat> alright
<jair> lotuspsychje: I sent you the paste of the packages for bluetooth I have installed
<lotuspsychje> jair: what happens on bluetoothd -E ?
<farakat> thanks k1l!!
<farakat> I was using old connection from wiki. looks like that's outdated
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me check
<Guest81984> hello world! i'm runnin' Ubuntu mate and miss kscreenserver, inside i need only kclock.kss - where can i find it?
<jair> lotuspsychje: jair@x1:/etc/default$ sudo bluetoothd -E
<jair> [sudo] password for jair:
<jair> D-Bus setup failed: Name already in use
<Guest81984> (This is uname -a delivering: Linux faith 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<lotuspsychje> jair: not sure mate,perhaps try to affect you to the bug see what happens after you add your story
<jair> lotuspsychje: sounds good thank you
<jair> lotuspsychje: let's see how can I find that
<ppf> in a shell script, what's the simplest way to get the exact commandline with which it was run
<ppf> ran?
<lotuspsychje> jair: or try the #4 answer config blueman?
<Guest81984> note: thrusty had that kscreenserver (that could be installed via synaptic in my case)
<jair> lotuspsychje: tried and that is what brought me to here
<lotuspsychje> jair: effecting yourself to a bug is easy, just register at launchpad and affect yourself on the greeg line on top
<jair> lotuspsychje: it shows that is recognized but it does not work
<lotuspsychje> green
<jair> lotuspsychje: cool
<jair> lotuspsychje: thank you very much
<Guest81984> kscreensaver again... any hint how to have it installed in xenial?
<MonkeyDust> !find kscreensaver
<ubottu> File kscreensaver found in breathe-icon-theme, check-mk-multisite, faenza-icon-theme, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, human-icon-theme, humanity-icon-theme, kde-l10n-ar, kde-l10n-bg (and 64 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kscreensaver&mode=&suite=xenial&arch=any
<MonkeyDust> !info kscreensaver
<ubottu> Package kscreensaver does not exist in xenial
<Guest81984> MonkeyDust yes, i also could not find it, well it was "there" in thrusty, now i really miss it... in fact i only need kclock.kss...
<MonkeyDust> Guest81984  some packages and programs are removed from new ubuntu releases
<jair> lotuspsychje: look at this ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275886/
<nacc> kscreensaver has been removed upstream (KDE itself)
<jair> lotuspsychje: however the mice does not work
<nacc> MonkeyDust: Guest81984: --^
<lotuspsychje> jair: yeah, bug mentions the same, connected the device but stil doesnt work
<jair> lotuspsychje: :(
<Guest81984> MonkeyDust: Thanks, i'll try an other clock as screensaver, but there is no one as simple and pretty... (oclock, dclock... tried all of them. Moreover, i had the kclock as a screensaver, and cannot find a mate screensaver with a clock...)
<Guest81984> nacc: Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> jair: rfkill list, shows blocked bluetooth?
<nacc> Guest81984: np
<jair> lotuspsychje: let me check
<Guest81984> jair: last days i had a problem with a M$ Designer Mouse, no chance to make it work with bluez, blueman, bluetooth, ... the point was to lsusb it and grep the dmesg to find the error, the error was pointing to firmware/driver...
<jair> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275906/
<Guest81984> (jair: i'll bring the mouse back, only chance)
<lotuspsychje> jair: ok seems good
<jair> lotuspsychje: however is not working no response :(
<lotuspsychje> jair: i would go for the bug, or try purging all bluetooth programs and try ubuntu's bluetooth again?
<lotuspsychje> jair: but i presume it didnt work by default neither?
<jair> lotuspsychje: which one will be the ubuntu's one?
<jair> right
<digitalw00t> So why would my 16.04 system just hang when I have my lid closed.  I told it not to do anything when on battery or when lid is closed.
<lotuspsychje> jair: bluetooth deamon from services
<jair> hmm
<lotuspsychje> jair: perhaps check also your config files at /etc/bluetooth
<NUTsTUN> I need some help with my dual boot system with Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, is this a good place?
<jair> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | NUTsTUN
<ubottu> NUTsTUN: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<noob56k> hello
<NUTsTUN> It's not about setting it up, its about an issue with my touchpad when switching from W10 to Ubuntu
<noob56k> can somebody help ? i need to reset windows 10 password, any url to a good software for usb key ?
<bekks> noob56k: Thats offtopic in here.
<lotuspsychje> jair: interesting? https://vilimpoc.org/blog/2016/04/30/ubuntu-16-04-bluetooth-speakers/
<bekks> noob56k: You may ask in ##windows
<noob56k> ok
<jair> lotuspsychje: checking :)
<NUTsTUN> Can anyone help me? I've tried installing the Elan touchpad drivers, added i8042.reset to grub, and a few other things, but it never fixes the issue
<anom> Hai
<anom> I bought two of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00P6O3YYO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 in hope of daisy chaining them with my laptop that runs ubuntu
<anom> Do you know if there are any issues with unbuntu and daisy chaining? Can't seem to get it to work. q.q
<nacc> anom: so one monitor works but the second doesn't?
<anom> yeah, nacc
<anom> the one connected to my laptop works
<lotuspsychje> NUTsTUN: another option could be testing another kernel?
<anom> but when when i switch the mode of the other monitor to mPD nothign shows
<jair> lotuspsychje: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jair> lotuspsychje: worked my friend!
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jair
<ubottu> jair: Glad you made it! :-)
<anom> "no mDP cable" :(
<anom> do you think it's something to do with my laptops graphic card?
<lotuspsychje> dont know why its configged to autodetect false by default...
<lotuspsychje> jair: maybe a security thing, dunno
<NUTsTUN> lotuspsychje: I have, either it doesn't work or other outrageous issue arises
<jair> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23275976/
<jair> lotuspsychje: the only change was that in the main conf of the bluetooth directory
<lotuspsychje> jair: great for you!
<jair> lotuspsychje: then restart it
<jair> awesome awesome
<lotuspsychje> jair: perhaps add your experience to that bug how you solved to help the community?
<jair> lotuspsychje: thanks to you for sharing that page
<jair> lotuspsychje: absolutely
<nacc> anom: what version of ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> jair: great tnx
<jair> lotuspsychje: I will paste what I did then
<jair> lotuspsychje: thanks so much
<lotuspsychje> no sweat mate, not my find
<jair> lotuspsychje: I have another laptop to pair and also a beats by dre to pair
<jair> lotuspsychje: lets see if it works
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<jair> lotuspsychje: thank you again
<lotuspsychje> jair: welcome
<lotuspsychje> NUTsTUN: syslog showing usefull errors on the touchpad?
<nacc> anom: it does depend on some hardware support (displayport 1.2)
<NUTsTUN> lotuspsychje: Any ideas? The issue only occurs when I switch from W10 to Ubuntu. After it boots to Ubuntu login, the pad doesn't work. However, if I restart, the touchpad works. All subsequent restarts are fine.
<lotuspsychje> NUTsTUN: you mean you have only 1 boot that the touchpad doenst work?
<anom> narcc, latest version, it's a zenbook 305, bought it last dec. will check if it has dp1.2
<NUTsTUN> lotuspsychje: Yep, the first boot into Ubuntu after using windows.
<lotuspsychje> NUTsTUN: can this help? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217553
<Morientes321> Can anyone help me please with a question about TinyCore please?
<nacc> anom: also: http://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/04/SLN295251/EN seems like it requires very specific monitor settings?
<ouroumov_> !ask | Morientes321
<ubottu> Morientes321: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nacc> Morientes321: although do you mean tinycore the distro?
<nicomachus> having trouble getting YouTube videos to play in firefox. I'm asking the #firefox guys, but wanted to see if there's an ubuntu specific thing I'm missing. HTML5 is set to on.
<Morientes321> nacc: yes please, sorry...
<nacc> Morientes321: their webpage says use #tinycorelinux
<nacc> Morientes321: this is the ubuntu support channel
<Morientes321> :( no one is answering on #tinycorelinux
<nacc> Morientes321: not really Ubuntu's fault or problem ...
<Morientes321> :) Thank you nacc.. it's ok...
<vikneshwar1> hi guys i have a weird issue , i just opened ubuntu today and found out ubuntu partition got utilized fully , here is the gparted screesnhot http://imgur.com/a/rBd7Q
<vikneshwar1> i installed ubuntu like months ago , and never have much files in my system
<vikneshwar1> my home folder is 25gb full , dont know how it shows it got utilized fully
<\9> vikneshwar1: try use 'sudo apt clean' to remove old downloaded files
<vikneshwar1> \9: what do u mean by old downloaded files ?
<\9> old files downloaded by apt
<\9> though i don't think there'd be 100GB of them
<\9> try use the 'du' utility to find out where all the disk space is going to
<vikneshwar1> \9: i just went to the root directory and started checking properties of each folder annd found out /var takes 80gb+ , then i started checking folders inside /var and found out /var/log is taking 80gb+
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: are you booted into that system right now?
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: yeah i am
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: ok, that sounds like there was an error spamming your logs making it use all the space
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: run "ls -alh /var/log"
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: so can i delete all logs ?
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: i would first look at what is going wrong there
<\9> if there's a persistent error and it's spamming your logs, and then you just delete the logs, you'll just get spammed back again
<\9> and then you won't have any logs :P
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: \9 i can see kernellog and syslogs are taking gb's :( http://pastebin.com/Jkp9sDa8
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: well, look at them what error is the issue there
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: gedit gets hanged when i open it
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: yeah, its too big for gedit. use something like tail or less on cli
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: "tail -n 100 /var/log/syslog"
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: let me check
<dr4c4n_> so I downloaded the latest beta 2 of 16.10 ubuntu gnome, and I
<dr4c4n_>                  tried installing it on my asus Zenbook pro ux501vw, the
<dr4c4n_>                  Installer was great, seemed that everything was functioning
<dr4c4n_>                  well, no loud fans, and the touchpad worked, when the
<dr4c4n_>                  installer finished, it asked me to reboot which I did, I get
<dr4c4n_>                  to the login screen, enter my password, and the computer
<xangua> !16.10 | dr4c4n_
<ubottu> dr4c4n_: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: sorry , i can see few errors , cant get whats the actual issue it , can u look into it ? http://pastebin.com/iSPbT1LL
<dr4c4n_> xangua: I've tried multiple times to install ubuntu on my laptop, but either I've been getting the fans on really high, or no touchpad, do you have any suggestions as to what I could try?
<xangua> dr4c4n_: /join #ubuntu+1
<dr4c4n_> xangua: thanks, am in there, and i've posted to them, I'm wondering how to report what's happening with my laptop if there's an official way to do so?
<alaa> hiiii my friend
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: that tail command brings only the last 100 lines. run a "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, can you pastebin again ls -lSr /var/log
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: or use that with the kernel log if there is too much uniteresting stuff in syslog
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: here it is http://pastebin.com/huD5mtzi
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: let me check
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  ls -lSr /var/log (it will sort them by size)
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: oops , sorry , will get that
<UTAN_dev> Hey all. Years-long occasional Linux user here, who only started working remotely via VNC last week. (Linux laptop VNC server, Windows desktop VNC client) I was working remotely in display 1 and eventually discovered that the ssh-agent password prompt window had been appearing on display 0, the laptop's physical display.
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: here it is http://pastebin.com/mi2MUWAy
<andres_> amm
<UTAN_dev> Is there a way to force programs to open windows on display 1?
<vikneshwar1> \9: http://termbin.com/soww for syslogs
<varox> ici si tie
<andres_> 1 in Peru ?
<cheryl> Hi everyone
<andres_> Hello ?
<nicomachus> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  you could clean up old gz files, I suggest keep up to 4 gz files to gain some space. You can also list by date (ls -ltr) to get rid of old entries.
<catbadger> best ubuntu tablet, go!
<nicomachus> catbadger: try #ubuntu-offtopic for that discussion please.
<jabbott> hey, I plugged in my USB mouse and without even touching it, it's jumping around.  How do I remedy this?
<Southern_Gentlem> dcon?
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: fine :) what about the syslogs ,which takes more memory 25gigs =-O
<Southern_Gentlem> jabbott, sorry i couldnt resist
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  seems your wireless is dumping errors in syslog
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: oh , i would , i had issue with my wlan , sometimes , network wont show there is a wlan , i thought there is a issue with my wlan hardware and bought a another wlan  receiver and plugged to USB
<vikneshwar1> it*
<maccam94> is it possible to install the 4.8 kernel on a laptop right now, or would that totally mess up the display stack?
<k1l_> vikneshwar1: is linux-firmware-nonfree installed?
<maccam94> (i'm on 16.04)
<k1l_> maccam94: you can try the mainline kernels if you really want to
<k1l_> !mainline | maccam94
<ubottu> maccam94: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  seems you need to configure your wireless differently. I searched for that error, I get 3 pages in French, I dont speak French
<morf> /8/8
<maccam94> i've got a skylake chipset and the system locks up when I try to attach a 4k display. supposedly there are fixes in 4.8. i'm aware of the mainline kernels, just wondering if those are server-only or if they might work on a system with a GUI
<maccam94> i know the HWE packages backport the graphics stack as well
<k1l_> maccam94: the HWE backports will still take some time. it will be the 16.10 kernel and xorg but 3 months after the 16.10 release
<maccam94> yeah i know. again, just specifically wondering about compatibility between the kernel and the xorg drivers/drm/mesa packages
<mcphail> maccam94: It is so easy to roll back from a mainline kernel that it is easiest to just try it. If you find you have to update mesa as well, it may be best to wait for the HWE
<maccam94> kk
<Estr> I'm having an issue when trying to boot ubuntu, I got dual booting "initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system." I've tried googling, most results were just "Put your usb in a 3.0" but I don't use an usb. It workde a week ago. Some other results told me to into bios and change some sata config thing to "IDE" which didnt work, and another result told me to enable IOMMU which is apparently not available on my motherboard
<Estr> because it was not to be found anywhere in the bios. So now I'm lost and most of the results are greek to me..
<mcphail> maccam94: there are mesa PPAs, but you'll end up inflicting pain on yourself in the long run
<maccam94> yeah, i've run the intel linux graphics updater tool so i'm already going to a path to craziness >_>
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: haha fine :) even i have issue with my wlan in windows , it even dint show up there so i bought a new receiver , BTW now i am connected to default wlan in my laptop (not the one i bought)
<vikneshwar1> k1l_: sorry , can you throw some light on what is that ?
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  software & updates, Additional drivers, maybe there is something there to fix your wireless?
<pavlos> vikneshwar1,  you many need, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: i just installed it
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: btw , what is that
<pavlos> my /var/log is about 4.9Megs
<pavlos> firmware drivers
<Derod> hey
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: okay , so how did it work before even though i haven't installed the driver ?
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, that I dont know, worked but dumped stuff in syslog ...
<sophia7> saoijsdaf
<maccam94> woot, the mainline 4.8 kernel seems to work with the intel graphics stack for 16.04. i can now drive a 4k display attached to my xps 9350
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: fine :) i dont know why still  80+ gigs are getting used even though i deleted log files which occupied gigs
<docmur> I setup a powerdns server in a VM at my house.  If use a machine inside my home network and set the server to either the external IP of my network OR the internal IP of that server and do lookup's for records I know that server has, I get the right responses.  If I use an external server, I'm getting request time out's.  I have port 53 opened though the router and firmware.  Using TCPDUMP with a port
<sophia7> can you temporarily allow an inbound port with ufw?
<docmur> filter, I can see when I make a request internally but not externally
<pavlos> empty trash; du -sh /var/log
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: thanks did:) just checked the /var size , its no more 1 gb , but my root directory still taked 80+ gb
<sophia7> wtf is the new ifconfig thing replaced with? can't see my ip
<nacc> sophia7: probably use `ip addr`
<sophia7> nacc: thank you young sire, I'll hand out some candy to ya some day from my van in grattitude
<sophia7> gratitude indeed
<nacc> um
<nacc> sophia7: yw?
<sophia7> command < file .... will ignore keyboard input?
<sophia7> I accidentally pressed a button :D
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: its crazy that ls on / show most of the directory occupying 4.0KB http://pastebin.com/FP27YRPL
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, use the 'du -h -d1 /' to find big dirs (the d1 is depth 1)
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, ls tells you the dir entry is 4K
<nacc> vikneshwar1: you're mistaking ls's output for disk usage
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, most dirs in / show as 4K
<ioria> vikneshwar1, use du -sh /folder
<sophia7> k, so, everyone, listen up! I am here to negotiate peace between the worlds. They've said this: fu 'yall, but I'm suggesting this: there shall be peace between the races.. blacks keeps to themselves, and whites to themselves and everything will be fine. No wars needed.
<nacc> !ot | sophia7
<ubottu> sophia7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: nacc ok so what's the diff between dir entry and  disk usage
<nacc> vikneshwar1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186813/why-does-every-directory-have-a-size-4096-bytes-4-k
<nacc> vikneshwar1: basic fs definitions
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, man df and man du
<vikneshwar1> nacc , pavlos thanks will check that
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, most commands have a man page, it is helpful
<catbadger> @nicomachus is this just for supporting people who are too lazy to RTFM then?
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, also you seem to be logged as root ... be careful
<nicomachus> catbadger: that and more advanced stuff. There are language guidelines.
<nacc> catbadger: this is a support channel, not a channel to find opinions
<catbadger> yeah so i'll just take my decade of linux experience and eff off then sorry i broke your "RULES"
<nicomachus> ok bye.
<nacc> wow
<nvidia> hello, to all
<nvidia> i had instal ubuntu and win7 on diferent partition, i had must re-instal windows and now i don`t get anymore the boot menu when i start the pc. (windows run first, i don`t get the "choode" os to start) what can i do to get again the "choose os" menu ?
<lapion> is anyone of libparted in here ?>
<nicomachus> nvidia: do you have an ubuntu live USB or CD lying around?
<nvidia> nicomachus i have CD.
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: yeah, i just logged in as root to delete those big log files
<nvidia> instaled on the partition
<nicomachus> nvidia: boot that up, open a terminal, and run boot-repair
<nvidia> and then i must get again the "choose OS" right ?
<nicomachus> nvidia: yes, that should restore Grub2 so you can choose your OS when you boot
<pavlos> vikneshwar1, you can type sudo rm <bigfile> Staying as root, you might do other rm you did not intend to do ...
<nvidia> perfect. thank u very muuch., have a nice chat. cheers
<vikneshwar1> pavlos: thanks , know about sudo , logged into root , so that i dont need to type sudo  each time , anyway logged out of root already :)
<lifted> Question - I am attempting to install a PHP app on my otherwise-Rails server... and I have my subdomain setup, all looks well... but when I access the domain, index.php will not actually execute! I can definitely download files, so I know it's not an nginx config issue. It has to be PHP...
<sophia7> test
<sophia7> can you run a tftp server withouht a deamon?
<sophia7> tftpd requires you to config and blah blah
<Southern_Gentlem> sophia7, sorry i dont see the need for an ftp if you can ssh into the box, if you can ssh you can scp
<sophia7> I cannot.
<sophia7> the tftpd for updating the firmware of my dildo (not trolling)
<sophia7> tftpd seems to support such a mode though, -i option
 * Southern_Gentlem walks away from that one 
<sophia7> oh, yeah, because I said dildo. What are we? 12 years old?
<sophia7> if someone has a dildo, they must OBVIOUSLY be trolling... sigh
<OerHeks> sophia7, the kind of question makes me think you are trolling. please keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
 * nicomachus has never heard of firmware on those types of devices...
<sophia7> OerHeks: I know it does, because people are so sensitive in here to everything.
<sophia7> nicomachus: it has a really nice interface and usb connection for remote controlling :)
<nicomachus> can you not update the firmware over USB?
 * jmw wonders what new features the firm...ware update includes
<sophia7> I meant to say WIFI
<nacc> keep in mind, sophia7 just went offtopic a few minutes ago ...
<nicomachus> ok. so what is you're trying to setup here? a tftp server?
 * jmw also wonders if it was part of the recent DDOS on Krebs, heh
<sophia7> I can even link it and prove it. But seriously though, it seems that you guys are way more fascinated over my dildo than I am. now who's the one trolling or keeping it "off-topic". All I'm asking is: how do I run a tftp server, and you're on about my dildo still.
<nicomachus> jmw: no need for comments if you aren't helping with the technical issues. be adult about it.
<jmw> 10-4
<ioria> !info tftp
<ubottu> tftp (source: netkit-tftp): Trivial file transfer protocol client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-18ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nicomachus> sophia7: I would start here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/201505/how-do-i-install-and-run-a-tftp-server
<nacc> sophia7: just install tftpd-hpa,
<sophia7> keep in mind: you asked, I replied. I'm not just here casually trolling.
<k1l_> sophia7: if you would not trying so hard to make it a drama we could actually work on the technical issue.
<sophia7> k1l_: I would like to. It's really easy for you guys: stop bringing it up.. don't even comment this comment and we're all set and can move on. It's a dildo, k.. now let's move on and focus on the technical issue. You're the ones overly fascinated by it, not me.
<nacc> sophia7: install tftpd-hpa
<nicomachus> sophia7: we shared a couple links. do those help?
<sophia7> looking on it
<sophia7> looking on the hpa option
<sophia7> it needs configuraiton :p
<nicomachus> sophia7: you're going to have to do some config work
<sophia7> why is it that all the server applications always wants a configuration file and daemon status? Why can't they just "share" the directory specified by the command line?
<nicomachus> sophia7: because there are other tools for that. like rsync
<nacc> iirc, you can just pass some basic arguments to in.tftpd and run it in the foreground
<ChetManly> anyone know why my nvidia-settings has no options in it?
<nk109> is anyone having problems getting google chrome from google's ppa? http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ started returning a 404 a half hour ago
<ChetManly> got three cards, binary in, no options in the settings
<sophia7> nacc: I read that too
<atello> nk109 it's 404 for me as well
<ChetManly> three screens two cards*
<HighPriest> hi
<ChetManly> seems like there is overscan on the screens as well since window title bars go off the screen
<nicomachus> nk109: 404 here too. check with the guys in their channel or just give it a wait.
<nk109> nicomachus: thanks for confirming. what channel is their's?
<obelix_> list
<nacc> sophia7: i'd check the manpage, it's pretty trivial; iirc, you could also look at xinetd's conf for the same and it shoud show you an example commandline
<OerHeks> obelix_, here > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pavlos> nk109, https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<gebruiker> what is the difference between make - clean ; mrproper ; distclean ?
<nacc> gebruiker: depends on the Makefile
<gebruiker> nacc, it is the linux kernel makefile
<nacc> gebruiker: then the appropriate channel to ask is a kernel-related channel.
<nacc> gebruiker: you can see what the difference is by examining the Makefile, though
<sophia7> nacc: I've checked both manpage and info, haven't found such a thing yet
<pavlos> gebruiker, these are labels in the Makefile, look at the Makefile to see what each label does
<nacc> sophia7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TFTP should be mostly accurate, a swell
<C0r3> If I want to make my usb stick bootable so that I will be able to boot into a UEFI system. How am I supposed to do it?
<gebruiker> pavlos, i know generally what they do and that there are 3 levels of clean but I was looking for a more in-depth answer. I will have to find the appropiate channel first
<k1l_> gebruiker: ##linux
<nk109> pavlos: yes i can download a deb manually from there, but i have servers that are pulling chrome programmatically by adding their ppa
<pavlos> nk109, I'll look for a ppa ...
<k1l_> nk109: just wait untill the google guys fixed their repo again
<nicomachus> >again
<nicomachus> getting old, google...
<ADI_> i can not ccess like a sudo and i am a sudo user
<pavlos> nk109, some one suggested, On a 64bit sys, change contents in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list to:
<pavlos> deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chr... stable main
<k1l_> ADI_: can you give more details?
<nk109> pavlos: its the "https://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/" that is returning a 404
<k1l_> pavlos: that is not the issue at all. the google servers are down. there is nothing we can do
<ADI_> Kll since i update my cp to ubuntu 16 i can not be sudo user
<ADI_> and I realized qhen i was trying gto use bleachbit
<pavlos> nk109, k1l_ my error
<yeats> !fixsudo | ADI_
<yeats> hmm - that used to be an active factoid
<ioria> nk109, wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<ADI_> yeats, just "!fixsudo" ? does not work
<yeats> ADI_: that was meant to have the bot address you with a factoid
<yeats> ADI_: something like this might help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ADI_> yeats, thank you, let me check on it
<sophia7> ADI_: no u
<sophia7> nacc: fyi, seems like all httpd does is taking a directory as argument and then simply provides it
<nacc> sophia7: over http, sure, that might be true
<nacc> sophia7: also isn't httpd a rh-ism?
<bashar_> hi
<bashar_> anyone
<bashar_> pls help
<bashar_> ???
<k1l_> !details | bashar_
<ubottu> bashar_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<pavlos> bashar_, your question?
<bashar_> i am using ubuntu mate, only firefox is working , but no other browser is working.....
<k1l_> bashar_: do you use a proxy or vpn?
<bashar_> no
<pavlos> bashar_, the chrome d/ from google does not work right now ...
<k1l_> bashar_: and what does "no other browsers work" mean exactly? what error do you get?
<bashar_> crome says ssl error
<bashar_> i have install facebook messenger on ubuntu mate , it is also not loading
<bashar_> no communication is stablish except firefox
<nils_> I believe chrome displays a useful error message at the bottom of the error page.
<docmur> I setup a powerdns server in a VM at my house.  If use a machine inside my home network and set the server to either the external IP of my network OR the internal IP of that server and do lookup's for records I know that server has, I get the right responses.  If I use an external server, I'm getting request time out's.  I have port 53 opened though the router and firmware.  Using TCPDUMP with a port
<docmur> filter, I can see when I make a request internally but not externally
<peyam> hi
<peyam> i have a android box connected to my ubuntu. I want to know the brand of it. how do I do it. anybody knows?
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276634/
<k1l_> know the brand of what? the android device? how is it connected?
<OerHeks> CPU-Z is available for Android in Google Play Store. You can see your hardware information in it.
<peyam> k1l_, usb cable
<k1l_> peyam: lsusb
<peyam> OerHeks, it's android box that has some problems
<peyam> k1l_, seems like it doesnt notice it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276648/
<sophia7> how do you list open ports with ip?
<nils_> does ubuntu change the cpufreq scaling governor at some stage while booting? It is defaulting to performance, however when I check in sysfs it says performance and the CPU is running at 50% clock speed.
<nils_> sophia7, ports that are listened on by services without resolving? try sudo netstat -tulpen
<sophia7> nils_: netstat is old, I don't have it
<sophia7> nils_: seems like it's replaced by ip?
<k1l_> peyam: run "sudo update-usbids"
<k1l_> peyam: then try again
<nils_> sophia7, I don't think so, as far as I know ip is only for the IP layer.
<pavlos> netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN
<peyam> k1l_, samething http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276660/
<sophia7> bash: netstat: command not found
<sophia7> I'm running cutting edge.. netstat will be removed in some future release
<nils_> netstat is part of net-tools which I think is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal.
<sophia7> apparently.
<sophia7> oh, k
<nils_> oh I see.
<k1l_> peyam: is that android device running and set to work with usb?
<k1l_> sophia7: what ubuntu is that?
<peyam> it has some usb port.
<peyam> k1l_,
<sophia7> k1l_: archlinux :3
<sophia7> ss is the answer
<debikad> o_o
<nils_> lol
<k1l_> sophia7: really? all that drama in here and you run archlinux?
<sophia7> yeah, I must pretend to use ubuntu to avoid even further drama
<maxcell_> hahaha :D
<debikad> :(
<peyam> k1l_, let him be. he knew he wouldnt get any further help.
<peyam> hhhh
<nils_> well no point in re-joining then ;)
<maxcell_> that was a little over the top
<k1l_> peyam: well. what android box is it?
<peyam> k1l_, that the answer i try to answer :(
<k1l_> peyam: not all devices connect on usb as standard.
<peyam> question*
<peyam> k1l_, do you think they never think of reparing a android box bu debugging it? I mean is it idiotic to not have a debugging option?
<k1l_> peyam: of course they do. but they do know what box they have and what to do than. just putting a usb cable in might not be enough.
<peyam> It's a iptv box that uses Android. They got banned couse they had some tax issue. now they sended an update and they removed all the apps from it. so what is left is their useless streaming app and a musicplayer.
<peyam> k1l_, yeah. I have one box at home and it clearly says what usb port is ment to use for debugging.
<peyam> this iptv box costed 290.53 $. can you believe that. for a simple machine that you can get for 23.24$ on wish
<k1l_> peyam: maybe the guys in #android can help you on that. that seems to be more android specific than the ubuntu side
<peyam> k1l_, Yeah. I will move there . Thank you for your help! :)
<butss_haha> hello
<pociks> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<wodim> hello, I was reading the LTS article on the wiki and it states "The LTS designation applies only to specific subsets of the Ubuntu archive.", are those subsets specified anywhere?
<MonkeyDust> !lts | wodim
<ubottu> wodim: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<wodim> that does not answer my question
<nils_> wodim, packages come with a Supported tag.
<wodim> nils_, where's that tag visible?
<k1l_> wodim: its the packages in the main repo
<nils_> wodim, apt-cache show for example, I think there is also a way to check all the packages.
<mcphail> wodim: try running "ubuntu-support-status"
<wodim> k1l_, so kde, which is in universe, is not part of the LTS programme?
<k1l_> ah, its main and restricted, actually
<k1l_> wodim: no. that is maintained by the kubuntu team, which do guarantee 3 years of support, iirc
<wodim> righto
<wodim> so if it's in universe/multiverse, it's up to the package maintainer
<k1l_> yes.
<wodim> I suppose tho that security updates are pushed anyway?
<mrdeb> yeah what
<mrdeb> wodim: depends on what is is in sources
<wodim> depends on upstream you mean?
<k1l_> wodim: canonical runs a security team, yes. but i think that only covers the main and restricted pacakges.
<wodim> ah, thank you
<cyrik> Hi.  I recently installed Ubuntu 16.04 64bit and any php files I try to load just show blank, white screens.  Is anyone else having this problem?
<mrdeb> i jsut know that after i install, i right away change the stupid default sources.list to remove source downloads, which are too hugefor list
<cyrik> in apache
<wodim> thank you
<nacc> cyrik: do you have libapache2-mod-php installed and configured?
<nacc> cyrik: and your php sources are written for php7?
<nacc> cyrik: your apache logs should indicate what error is occurring, if any
<cyrik> nacc: I did install libapache2-mod-php.  I'm trying to get LogAnalyzer working but I can't get past this blank screen
<cyrik> I used apt-get to install LogAnalyzer which is supposed to be supported
<nacc> cyrik: yes, it should work, please look in the apache logs, i'll try and reproduce it here
<cyrik> nacc: I found some errors
<cyrik> PHP Warning:  include(): Failed opening './include/functions_common.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php') in /usr/share/loganalyzer/index.php on line 43
<cyrik> for starters
<cyrik> several of those type errors
<cyrik> PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function InitPhpLogCon() in /usr/share/loganalyzer/index.php:50\nStack trace:\n#0 {main}\n  thrown in /usr/share/loganalyzer/index.php on line 50
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i have a vps with fail2ban installed
<Psil0Cybin> i have this flooded in my logs reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 172.161.iconpln.net.i
<Psil0Cybin> d [119.252.161.172] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<Psil0Cybin> what can i do to attempt to understand this?
<ppf> Psil0Cybin: install fail2ban
<ironchunk> xD
<Psil0Cybin> pff
<Psil0Cybin> i have fail2ban installed
<Psil0Cybin> but that is still in my auth.log
<Psil0Cybin> I'm just trying to completely understand..
<debikad> good
<ppf> Psil0Cybin: it's bruteforce breakin attempts
<Psil0Cybin> yea but that does not help me, its saying attempted break in attempt, how can i view if it was successful
<cyrik> get an ASA :)
<Psil0Cybin> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 172.161.iconpln.net.i
<Psil0Cybin> d [119.252.161.172] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<orlock> fuck asa's
<Psil0Cybin> like they tried to do reverse mapping
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<pylon_> hi all!
<Psil0Cybin> would fail2ban protect against that
<debikad> hi
<nils_> Psil0Cybin, that's very hard to do since any successful attacker would do a lot to not leave traces.
<ppf> Psil0Cybin: secure your system and you'll be fine
<Psil0Cybin> pff i have fail2ban installed
<Psil0Cybin> i use ssh keys
<Psil0Cybin> what else can i do
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<nils_> disable password login for SSH
<Psil0Cybin> already done
<Psil0Cybin> i use ssh keys
<ppf> that's about it
<Psil0Cybin> but I'm still flooded with logs on logs
<nils_> yeah if you're paranoid you can do port knocking.
<Psil0Cybin> with all these attacks lol
<ironchunk> other port for ssh, helps a lot
<Amara> port knocking?
<orlock> nils_: From what i've seen, thats not really the case, they rely on apathy
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: well, set fail2ban to ban ips that fail to lgoin too often
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: its the internet - get used to it
<nils_> orlock, yeah depends on what the attacker wants.
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: Either ignore it, or disconnect, you have to deal with it basically
<nils_> Amara, basically sending a sequence of udp packets that then opens the tcp port for the IP that sent the udp packets.
<Amara> Or 2FA, its cute ^_^
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: Changing ports will cut down the noise, but it's not security.
<Psil0Cybin> so ur saying don't be worried about spam like this (reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 172.161.iconpln.net.i
<Psil0Cybin> d [119.252.161.172] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<k1l_> Psil0Cybin: if its a iprange you know that is not you or other users, then ban that ip range
<Psil0Cybin> ) as long as i have fail2ban, use ssh keys, have ssh passwords disabled?
<ironchunk> and fail2ban should block an ip address after some attends with the right regex filter
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: It's no concern
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<Psil0Cybin> i just wanted to know if it was a concern
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: Turn off address lookups in your daemons
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> orlock,
<Amara> nils_, I was trying to suggest it, thanks anyway!
<cyrik> nacc: any luck reproducing it?
<nacc> cyrik: yeah, debugging
<Amara> my bad ;_;
<cyrik> nacc: k
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: It's just trying to resolve the names of IP's that are connecting. Most people turn it off for better performance
<Psil0Cybin> i was worried it was a bad concern or something of that nature
<Psil0Cybin> so why would it say
<Psil0Cybin> breaking alert
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> but not before with other ssh brute forcers
<Psil0Cybin> this is a new alert :P
<nils_> the log message could be improved
<Psil0Cybin> i kinda monitor the logs for fun
<Psil0Cybin> i don't have anything of value I'm learning linux
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: Well, it IS a breakin attempt
<Psil0Cybin> and own a ops
<Psil0Cybin> vps*
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: but thats just what you get now.
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks
<Psil0Cybin> so how can i be notified if i get broken into
<Psil0Cybin> I'm basically just fucked lol
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry for language
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: I've looked at the logs, and if i see connections from local IP ranges (as in same country) i make a call
<ironchunk> Psil0Cybin: you could set up an email notficiation after a ssh login
<Psil0Cybin> hmm interesting
<Psil0Cybin> yea that i should do
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: Or stop using passwords, use keys
<nils_> the problem is specific to the DNS settings for that IP, basically they set a PTR entry for the IP to a hostname that does not exist
<ironchunk> Psil0Cybin: google it, its pretty common
<nicomachus> also set up Fail2Ban
<ppf> we're reiterating suggestions now
<ppf> :)
<Psil0Cybin> well i installed fail2ban
<Psil0Cybin> how would i set it up because litterely all day lol
<Psil0Cybin> reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 172.161.iconpln.net.i
<Psil0Cybin> d [119.252.161.172] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<Psil0Cybin> whoops wrong copy
<Psil0Cybin> but i could pastebin for days *input_userauth_requests, bad protocol versions lol
<Psil0Cybin> invalid user admin is the best
<ppf> you should disable root login as well
<orlock> Psil0Cybin: I've spoken to people from Redhat and HP after notifying them of breakin attempts from networks they looked after
<Psil0Cybin> really so add user account to sudo
<Psil0Cybin> and disable root?
<ppf> yes
<Psil0Cybin> i thought root is okay to use if I'm using ssh keys and the vps is only for me
<ppf> then the attackers also need to guess your userame
<Psil0Cybin> thats true
<cyrik> nacc: It looks like there are some files missing.  The errors I see are complaining about files that aren't there.  I'm wondering if the apt-get install process is not installing everything.
<Psil0Cybin> thank you ppt
<Psil0Cybin> pff
<ppf> it's not a real protection because there are much less of those than possibilities in ssh keys
<nils_> unless you plan to use that particular ISP, just filter them all and complain to their abuse department. Also their DNS configuration is demonstrably wrong.
<ppf> but you can actually see that they guessed wrong and laugh at them
<Psil0Cybin> loool
<Psil0Cybin> see I'm just learning :)
<nils_> ppf, given the amount of false logins each day that would probably preclude one from doing anything else ;)
<nacc> cyrik: which files?
<Psil0Cybin> i wanted to use my VPS as a irc bouncer but I'm kinda paranoid with all these attempts
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<Psil0Cybin> i wanna make sure i have it secure first :o
<ppf> to protect an irc bouncer?
<cyrik> nacc: PHP Warning:  include(./include/functions_common.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /usr/share/loganalyzer/index.php on line 43
<cyrik> nacc: there is no index.php in that path
<OerHeks> username bigger than 16 characters would help too. some services are limited to that :-D
<nacc> cyrik: um, yes there is? or there should be
<nacc> cyrik: 16.04?
<Psil0Cybin> OerHeks
<Psil0Cybin> are u for real i never thought of that
<Psil0Cybin> xD
<nils_> cyrik, just from that error message I can see the software isn't coded very well ;)
<nacc> cyrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276874/
<nacc> cyrik: i get a white page, but no such error message, still debugging
<Psil0Cybin> pff yea to protect an IRC bouncer, am i not a wierdo :O
<Psil0Cybin> i installed the vps and have just been monitoring logs for a few weeks
<Psil0Cybin> I'm just trying to figure out whats completely normal and what isn't.
<OerHeks> still those attempts will come
<cyrik> nacc: I didn't get those error messages until I changed the permissions on the /usr/share/loganalyzer to 655.  I did this to check if it was a permissions prob
<Psil0Cybin> yea but is there like a good guide for like understanding, whats Okay....whats normal....whats a BIG PROBLEM
<Psil0Cybin> or do u just assume yes when all ur logs are missing
<Psil0Cybin> yikes*
<cyrik> nacc: I'm running 16.04
<cyrik> nacc: if you inspect the white page do you also get nothing on the source page?
<nacc> cyrik: ack
<nacc> cyrik: but i get no error on the server (yet), debugging
<cyrik> nacc: I wasn't getting any error either until I chmod 655 the loganalyzer dir.  before that the log showed me squat
<cyrik> nacc: out of curiousity, who owns the files in your /usr/share/loganalyzer dir?
<nacc> cyrik: look to be root:root
<cyrik> nacc: that wouldn't need to be www-data:www-data ?
<nacc> cyrik: well, it's 755, so should be readable by www-data
<Guest21651> i've just installed ubuntu mate, that "Tilda" is the first thing i hate, and the fact that is stealing my F12 even more. I disabled tilda, do i have to reboot?
<cyrik> nacc: ok
<lordcirth> Guest21651, well, does it still pop up?
<Guest21651> after no reboot yes, every time! It is so annoying, that i want to move to something else. (I am using emacs and mate-terminal with many profiles, no need for tilda, when C+Alt+t does the same without toggle... And my F12 is the / in emacs bindings, this is a German keyboard...)
<nacc> cyrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23276928/
<nacc> cyrik: that was after turning on the error reporting, etc. in the php.ini file for apache2
<nacc> cyrik: LP: #1575543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575543 in loganalyzer (Ubuntu) "loganalyzer not work in ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575543
<lonewulf85> hello I am having an issue with apt-get, when I run it i get "cannot locate package"
<EriC^^> lonewulf85: which package
<lonewulf85> eric: any
<k1l_> lonewulf85: can you put all output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here?
<EriC^^> lonewulf85: try sudo apt-get update
<cyrik> nacc: so basically it won't work with php7?
<nacc> cyrik: i'll work on fixing it, but it looks like the upstream source hasn't been made php7 compliant
<lonewulf85> k1l_ yes just give me a few moments I am running an update through the software center hoping that will fix it
<cyrik> nacc: you are a jedi.  I've been chasing my tail for hours trying to find an answer
<lonewulf85> Eric^^ I have twice now
<EriC^^> lonewulf85: does it mention get ..get...get..?
<lonewulf85> Eric^^ yes it does
<lonewulf85> okay now when i try it gives me could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock anyone know how to clean dpkg
<k1l_> lonewulf85: let the software center or updater run first.
<k1l_> lonewulf85: you can only have one program use the package manager at once
<nacc> cyrik: i got it working
<cyrik> nacc: already? wow!
<nacc> cyrik: let me setup a PPA for you to use in the short-term and i'll submit it to be fixed properly
<lonewulf85> k1l_ I know software center has stopped and the update was installed, I think it got locked open.
<lonewulf85> Okay here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/qbV5AVm8
<k1l_> lonewulf85: ok, can you show a "apt-cache policy gdebi"
<cyrik> nacc:  so preg_replace() needs to be replaced with preg_replace_callback ?
<lonewulf85> k1l_ it just gives me this N: Unable to locate package gdebi
<k1l_> !away > precise|AFK
<ubottu> precise|AFK, please see my private message
<k1l_> lonewulf85: please run a "sudo apt-get update | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<lonewulf85> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/DcS4zt6X
<nacc> cyrik: test builds sent to https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/lp1575543
<check_> update-manager -V /usr/bin/update-manager:28: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.   from gi.repository import Gtk WARNING:root:can not import unity GI cannot import name Dbusmenu, introspection typelib not found update-manager: version 1:16.04.4
<k1l_> lonewulf85: do you use any sort of vpn or proxy?
<lonewulf85> k1l_ nope
<lonewulf85> k1l_ not unless my work network has one installed
<k1l_> lonewulf85: well, your issue is a typical issue when the network is filtered.
<k1l_> lonewulf85: yeah, that sounds like a company network
<cyrik> nacc: will this perform a full refresh on the files?
<nacc> cyrik: not sure what you mean? it iwll, once the build is available, install a new version
<lonewulf85> k1l_ any work around
<nacc> cyrik: i'm not sure how you got in a state where /usr/share/loganalyzer didn't contain an index.php that doesn't seem possible
<lonewulf85> k1l_ like tor or something
<cyrik> nacc: I reinstalled it while you were away and I have an index.php file now but still the white screen as before.
<nacc> cyrik: yes, that's correct
<nacc> cyrik: once my PPA is done building (it's done now, but needs to publish still which can take a bit), please test it
<k1l_> lonewulf85: this names the technical issue behind it and some workarounds: http://askubuntu.com/questions/474549/got-nodata-issue-nodata-does-the-network-require-authentication
<nils_> k1l_, maybe using https would be enough?
<cyrik> nacc: looks like it published a min ago
<nacc> cyrik: yep, should be good to test
<k1l_> nils_: no. you need tunnel outside to circumvent transparent proxies
<cyrik> nacc: i've never installed a PPA before.  The first set of instructions is all I need?
<nacc> cyrik: yeah
<nacc> cyrik: add-apt-repository ppa:nacc/lp1575543; apt update; apt upgrade
<lonewulf85> k1l_ everything was working just fine in14.04, is there a way to regress the uppgrade
<nacc> cyrik: ah ha, there are more errors
<nacc> cyrik: one sec
<cyrik> nacc: error 500
<cyrik> nacc: currently unable to handle this request.
<k1l_> lonewulf85: no
<nacc> cyrik: from loganalyzer?
<mortesubt4> hi
<mortesubt4> i'm brazilian
<cyrik> nacc: when I try to access it in the browser, yes
<nacc> cyrik: yes, as i said, it's still not fixed, let me update another one
<cyrik> nacc: right, just answering your question :)
<lonewulf85> k1l_ okay well I will reinstall, fortinatley I have seperate / and /home files
<k1l_> lonewulf85: i dont think that it will work differently on 14.04
<lonewulf85> k1l_ yesterday it was great, then I upgraded big mistake right.
<cpare> Hello - hoping someone can assist with a couple of distro questions...
<nacc> cyrik: ppa2 build submitted
<nacc> cyrik: sorry, typo on my part and two remaining same-named constructors
<lordcirth> !ask | cpare
<ubottu> cpare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cpare> If I am occasionally going to be on my server and need gnome, is there any bennefit installing server over desktop?
<cyrik> nacc: no problem.  I'm just glad you can even help me out of this mess :)
<k1l_> cpare: the desktop install is the same base system with a xorg and desktop. but if its a server you dont want install a desktop that steals ressources :)
<nacc> cyrik: it seems that /usr/share/loganalyzer/config.php overrides some of the error reporting, if you turn the flags on in that file, you get much clearer errors
<cyrik> nacc: ok, good to know
<nacc> cyrik: ppa2 is working for me
<nacc> cyrik: it should be up,if you can test as well
<nacc> cyrik: as far as displaying the page :)
<cyrik> nacc: ok I'll give it a go right now. brb
<nacc> cyrik: looks like there are more of the same-named constructors, but i'll fix and keep uloading as i go
<nacc> *uploading
<macbook> Whats up team?
<cpare> @K11_ - Thanks for the info, thats really all I needed - I occasionally use it as a desktop, but 90% of the time it's just running samba and plex server.
<cpare> If I wanted to add the Ubuntu styles to the default gnome install is it still gnome-look-ubuntu?
<cyrik> nacc: awesome!  I got a loganalyzer page now.
<nacc> cyrik: cool :)
<nacc> cyrik: there are still some errors, like i said, but htat should get you further, at least
<cyrik> nacc: the furthest I've gotten all day :)
<cyrik> nacc: huge thanks
<nacc> cyrik: np, please update the bug with your testing results if you can
<Globalirc> hello guys i have some problems i install manually a php5.3 version and i wanted to unistall with apt-get remove php5 was not success and i do a manually remove with locate php5 and after that collect all directory were php5 was. and use rm -rf like here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23277234/ and now apt-get update dont work it say me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23277238/ what can i do ?
<nacc> Globalirc: what do you mean installed manually?
<Globalirc> nacc with wget
<nacc> Globalirc: wget of a .deb file?
<Globalirc> nacc wget http://in1.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.29.tar.bz2
<nacc> Globalirc: uh
<nacc> why would you use apt-get to uninstall that?
<nacc> Globalirc: you installed it 'locally', in theory
<NUTsTUN> Hello
<nacc> Globalirc: and then you butchered your dpkg files, for some reason
<NUTsTUN> Would anyone be able to help me would with some audio issues?
<Globalirc> nacc i use the rm -rf command to delete the php5 folders, files
<Tameiki> Hello, I'm trying to host a XMPP server with Prosody, but when I try to connect, I have, in the logfile, a "ssl handshake failed". I check my certs and keys (self-signed) but nothing looks weird. Anyone have an idea please ?
<k1l_> Globalirc: sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<nacc> Globalirc: you also used it to delete files controlled by apt and dpkg
<nacc> Globalirc: next time, don't do any of that, afaict
<Globalirc> k1l_ done
<nacc> cyrik: fyi, ppa3 clears out the last two warnings, i'm going to upload those fixes
<Globalirc> its work again k1l_ thax
<cyrik> nacc: I'll be the first one to test it
<Globalirc> k1l_ now i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23277251/
<Globalirc> nacc i will know next time
<Globalirc> to not do that
<MattJ100> Tameiki: Prosody has its own support channels: https://prosody.im/discuss
<cyrik> nacc: loaded up nice and clean
<nacc> cyrik: awesome, thanks!
<cyrik> nacc: no, thank YOU! :)
<NUTsTUN> Does anyone know how to fix my problem: I have an Asus Zenbook Pro UX501VW running Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on dual boot. Whenever I have headphones plugged in, there is a high pitch white noise that comes through.
<nacc> cyrik: there may be other issues with the underlying stuff, particular the db code, but they are probably all upstream -- i'll send these php syntax things in a PR to upstream as well
<NUTsTUN> This noise is not there for Windows 10. I've tried disabling intel power save and muting the mic input etc
<k1l_> Globalirc: ok, you messed your whole pacakgesystem. i guess reinstall is the best you can do
<NUTsTUN> It occurs with multiple distros and kernels
<ubuntu721> Anyone good with kali linux?
<nacc> !kali | ubuntu721
<ubottu> ubuntu721: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Globalirc> k1l_ is not there a way to manually make this or install manually ?
<Globalirc> because if i reinstall i heve lot of work what i done already
<k1l_> Globalirc: no. you erased all informations from the packagesystem as what pacakge is installed etc. so that is totally ruined and cant be just recreated again.
<NUTsTUN> Anyone?
<abshkd> good morning :) i am stuck with a problem that someone may have encountered already
<Guest62254> Hi everybody
<abshkd> trying to install Display Link driver on ubuntu-mate and getting this weird issue
<abshkd> Unsatisfied dependencies. Missing component: Linux headers for running kernel, 4.1.19-v7+.
<abshkd> This is a fatal error, cannot install DisplayLink Linux Software.
<Globalirc> k1l_ with this tutorial i manage to rebuild all. http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/161866/how-to-recreate-var-lib-dpkg-status
<abshkd> i have already installed linux-headers-generic
<OerHeks> abshkd, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Ben64> abshkd: how do you have kernel  4.1.19-v7+
<abshkd> using ubuntu-mate for RPi. it just the vanilla install
<abshkd> i am not even certain how this happened. generic header installs linux-headers-generic (4.4.0.38.40) ...
<NUTsTUN> So no one knows what I can do???
<Ben64> abshkd: yeah because 16.04 comes with 4.4
<Ben64> NUTsTUN: get a better made laptop?
<fione> Hello.
<OerHeks> NUTsTUN, you could put your hardware specific question on askubuntu too
<abshkd> Ben64 yeah but why would I get this weird kernel when using image verified image from ubuntu-mate
<abshkd> how can I fix this?
<NUTsTUN> Ben64: I don't think it's laptop quality.... Sound is great when running Windows 10. No interference or noise whatsoever
<Ben64> NUTsTUN: so windows has some kind of workaround going, but noise on a headphone jack is a hardware issue
<abshkd> do you think i could just update the kernel manually :/
<fione> I have a repo problem. when I do sudo apt-get update, one of the repo is looped six time, also it says 404 not found in one of the error.
<k1l_> fione: can you pate the output on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<fione> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23277283/
<cyrik> nacc:  do you show this on the loganalyzer page?: Syslog file is not readable, read access may be denied
<OerHeks> never seen a ubuntu repo with a space https://cloud.r-project.org trusty-backports/main
<nacc> cyrik: yeah, i'm not sure if that requires extra config or not
<k1l_> fione: i wonder why you have a trusty repo there when your systme is xenial
<OerHeks> oh never mind
<cyrik> nacc: load yours again but with /install.php
<k1l_> fione: can you show "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<cyrik> nacc: you will see the message I see
<fione> k1l_: quoting from the installation guide: "Installation and compilation of R or some of its packages may require Ubuntu packages from the "backports" repositories."
<fione> http://termbin.com/nd37
<\9> what's the difference between "grep ^" and cat?
<k1l_> fione: 3rd party repos belong in own files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder
<\9> oh, shows the file name alongside the contents
<\9> cool
<k1l_> fione: and you can remove that second line of that repo. that is just rubbish
<k1l_> \9: yeah.
<OerHeks> k1l_, 2 lines with https, that could not be correct, is it?
<k1l_> OerHeks: yeah, that is uncommon
<habeeb> 	/server 104.233.79.165 +22222 habeeb:Imnog00d
<bekks> hi all
<bekks> I'm looking for a howto/solution on how to use puppet & foreman on an Ubuntu 16.04/14.04. Does anyone know how to a) install those on parallel and b) how to configure puppet for being able to deploy machines and c) manage them with foreman afterwards?
<bekks> *in parallel
<fione> Ok.  so what should I name it, k1l_?
<k1l_> r.list ?
<fione> ok. then what is the *.list.save file?
<bekks> a backup file.
<k1l_> that is done by ubuntu when you upgrade your system. its a backup file
<fione> so I don't need to make it on my own, is it right?
<k1l_> the backupfile? no
<fione> ok. thanks.
<docmur> I have powerdns running on a server inside my network.  If I use nslookup from inside the network I'm getting the right answers.  If I use telnet, I can connect via port 53 from external servers to the new dns server, I can see the connection with tcpdump src port 53, BUT, externally, nslookup won't return me anythig but connection timeout
<nils_> docmur, maybe you are only allowing tcp, not UDP traffic?
<docmur> I have the firewall set to allow but tcp and udp to the dns server
<docmur> However, I can make two entries and tie one to tcp and one to udp
<docmur> *both
<docmur> I also have all ufw firewalls disabled all the way to router
<rasa93> e
<samuele> aayyy
<samuele> aaaayyyy
<Metanoia_> .
<Squarism> So is Mir/Unity8 working in Ubuntu 16.10?
<Squarism> as in "a working replacement for x11" ?
<OerHeks> Squarism, optional, yes. join #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 support, untill release
<Squarism> thanks
<OerHeks> ♬
#ubuntu 2016-10-05
<game0> guys, I'm trying to switch off apache server and it's not working
<game0> I tried service apache2 stop
<game0> and I did service nginx start
<game0> I saw the status of both and they all fine, and I don't know what did I missed
<game0> the link of my page is here
<game0> http://45.32.109.244/
<OerHeks> on 16.04/systemd it would be: systemctl stop name.service
<matthelmke> sudo systemctl start apache2.service
<matthelmke> sudo systemctl stop apache2.service
<OerHeks> reload - status- enable ..
<OerHeks> game0, you might want to check out #ubuntu-server too.
 * OerHeks wonders who clicked that ip without ssl.
<tgm4883> OerHeks: why?
<teenis> beat me to it
<OerHeks> just curious ..
<game0> OK, I don't know but it seems to be it's reading the apache index file cause if I hit any wrong url it will give me nginx error
<teenis> OerHeks: mostly the "without ssl" part seemed a little odd
<game0> can this happen?
<OerHeks> It is easy to get a https server certificate nowadays
<game0> it's confusing a little bit
<teenis> game0: unless you specifically told it to overwrite the file during install, sure
<OerHeks> game0, on what ubuntu version is this?
<teenis> it'd be a bit weird if the installer went messing around with your web files
<tgm4883> OerHeks: sure, but just mentioning that would indicate that going to that link without SSL is somehow wrong
<teenis> also I don't think anyone signs certs for IPs
<tgm4883> teenis: that's also true
<game0> 1604
<game0> ubuntu 160.04
<game0> I didn't do anything
<game0> just installed the nginx and then installed the apache
<teenis> tgm4883: in fact, every single cert issued for any IP address has been revoked 4 days ago
<teenis> oct 1st
<game0> I will remove apache
<OerHeks> oh, indeed https://support.globalsign.com/customer/portal/articles/1467819-internal-server-name-phase-out
<Yesnomaybeso> join ## blender
<Yesnomaybeso> opps
<xixor_the_third> wassup nerds!?!
<ndboost> hey so im trying to backup stuff to s3 and iptables is getting in the way
<fione> Hello.
<fione> I have a problem with bumblebee NVIDIA?
<fione> using optirun R doesn
<fione> doesn't give me R
<ndboost> hey so im trying to backup stuff to s3 and iptables is getting in the way anyone know what the rules are needed to get it to work
<ndboost> im assuming its an inbound rule as well? as i only block inbound stuff
<OerHeks> fione, what would optirun R do ?
<OerHeks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man1/optirun.1.html
<fione> [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<fione> I've checked the busID, it is correct.
<fione> 0erHeks: before that, in additional drivers, it is unknown:unknown below NVIDIA, might that be the cause?
<nicomachus> I cannot get any HTML5 videos to play in Firefox (version 49.0) and have no idea why
<fione> something like this: https://imgur.com/a/j0jwH
<OerHeks> fione, as i have seen a cuda repo in your sources a few hours back, no clue what is going on
<elisa87>  how can I make gist code.c overwrite the already uploaded code.c ? I downloaded gist using ruby gems :)
<fione> 0erHeks, do you know where I can ask question like this elsewhere?
<OerHeks> askubuntu perhaps, with detailed info what you are trying to do
<kernello> hello everyone, I got a verify-your-account email from a website that my account was accessed from 'safari on linux' which happened in the moments that I was changing my password for this website. could this be an error or should I really worry? I also got other following emails which showed the device correctly.
<kernello> the device meaning the browser
<kernello> is there 'safari on linux' at all?
<kernello> there is linux on mac but..
<kk4ewt> no safari is closed source
<OerHeks> yes, via the wine route i think
<fione> kernello: have you ever use application that changes browser user agent?
<kernello> fione, I dont know what it is
<kernello> I only used firefox and accessed the website
<kernello> and I wanted to change pw
<OerHeks> so did you verify your account?
<kernello> OerHeks, no, there came multiple emails at the same time. the first one was with this safari thing..the others were pointing at correct browsers, and the last one was confirming pw change. since all came after the pw change, I didn't verify it again
<kernello> the only unusual moment was that during pw change, the current pw was not accepted first, though I used it to access the acc a minute ago. besides, I could log out and re-login.
<nicomachus> kernello: I have actually seen "Accessed via Safari on Linux" before... but can't recall where.
<nicomachus> and it was legit
<kernello> so maybe that was just mistyping or similar, and not related to this message..
<nicomachus> Checking through my email. Looks like it was from Twitter.
<kernello> nicomachus, correct
<kernello> can someone really access my web account that I only access from within ubuntu?
<nicomachus> kernello: was it Tweetdeck?
<fione> have you crosschecked the time when the account was accessed and what you are doing?
<nicomachus> I wanna say it was Tweetdeck that did that for me. I can check
<kk4ewt> kernello,  if you go to a webpage and give your creditials
<kk4ewt> yes
<kernello> nicomachus, I see the arrival time of email, but the email doesnt state the time of access
<kernello> and the emails arrived after I was done with it all
<apollo_> #bookz
<nicomachus> yea it doesn't say that, which is odd
<nicomachus> OH, I remember.
<kernello> kk4ewt, you mean I use ubuntu firefox browser and login to twitter my acc can be compromised?
<kernello> if I use*
<nicomachus> it happened when I was using Maltego or something like that, where I logged in to my twitter through an API. I think they just use random user agent strings for stuff like that
<kernello> but even when assuming an outside access, I was done in a minute or so, and in this interval I logged out and logged in with the same password.
<nicomachus> I would say it's probably fine, but if you're worried about it just change your password.
<kernello> yes, I already did, maybe I can do it again, though even if something happened, it was before the pw change..
<OerHeks> another device logged in?
<kernello> OerHeks, yes, but that's not safari, either
<kernello> let alone the on linux one :)
<kernello> I was wondering if anyone had the experience that twitter sent this kind of mistaken info
<kernello> I mean, this kind of info mistakenly
<nicomachus> yes, it happened to me. but I think it was because of a spoofed user-agent from a third-party application I was using.
<kernello> of course, how can one know
<OerHeks> only an user-agent could do this, or a distro that randomly generates that info
<kernello> does firefox auto-spoof like that? for better privacy? :)
<nicomachus> no
<nicomachus> the private browsing session might, but I don't think so.
<Ben64> safari comes up under chrome
<kernello> and another strange thing on the same device was that when I wanted to write here about this, I saw that the channel list on my irc client was empty
<kernello> Ben64, so chrome could be defined as safari?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/52.0.2743.116 Safari/537.36
<nicomachus> Ben64: I get "Chrome on Linux" if I sign in through Chrome on Twitter, though
<Ben64> just saying
<nicomachus> the only time I got "Safari on Linux" was signing in through Maltego.
<nicomachus> lemme pull it up and check
<kernello> I did access via Chrome, too, in the session in question..but I got a separate email to verify this access
<kernello> it was 'chrome on linux'
<kernello> in the email
<nicomachus> hmm... maybe it wasn't Maltego. It was another thing I was using with a Twitter API...
<kernello> what would you suggest to access websites like twitter securely?
<nicomachus> use https
<nicomachus> https://www.twitter.com/
<nicomachus> highly suggest using an "https everywhere" add-on in Firefox.
<nicomachus> and then make sure the url box is green before typing in passwords.
<kernello> nicomachus, thank you very much, the url box shows https but I'd forgotten to add https everywhere
<kernello> do some websites like twitter by default use https?
<paul__> Hello - New Ubuntu 16.04 install. Only using free software. After login, the lightdm splash screen gets stuck 50% of the time requiring me to REISUB. Can't seem to find similar issues search google. Anyone know what I can check?
<thorv2> Greetings
<macbook> sup guys
<thorv2> Linux homework :/you?
<nils_> kernello, yeah many of them do.
<kernello> thank you nils_
<nils_> kernello, in fact if you use http:// for twitter it will redirect you to the https site, then the browser will remember to always use TLS (https).
<kernello> thank you everyone, for your insights on the 'safari on linux' mystery
<effectnet> hello in here
<thr33> hey, I apologize ahead of time for this huge comment. I've been using Ubuntu for the last 4 years or so for work and home computing. I know thats not that long but I have noticed some changes in stability and adaptability and I was wondering if anyone else had too. With a bit of research I was always able to get things to work really well, whether it was blutooth or windows apps in WINE. ever since 14.04 I cant seem to get anything to
<thr33> work right. trying to set up blutooth permanently messud up my volume control and I cant seem to figure out how. Windows apps in WINE keep crashing and I can't seem to find anyone who figured out how to fix it. Fire fox wont even run right out of the box and keeps crashing. The OS freezes a lot even though I have more than enough computing power to handle what I do. I keep re-installing but the same issues keep cropping up on my deskto
<thr33> p and my laptop, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed increased issues. Maybe I'm just getting worse at linux somehow...
<Bashing-om> thr33: All I can say is that I have nevee had a problem - that I did not cause. That said, the only non-native app I have is google-chrome . 'buntu is rock solid for me and my use case .
<Bashing-om> never**
<thr33> Bashing-om: Well, I'm glad to hear that. I have a lot of respect for the Ubuntu project and I'd rather it just be me than a larger issue
<hpsm22> I have ubuntu 16.04 now and my question is - can I Install win7 besides ubuntu as dualboot?
<thr33> hpsm22: yes
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | hpsm22
<ubottu> hpsm22: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Bashing-om> hpsm22: If I might suggest. a clean fresh install .. and slowly add back in - as your use case demands - the non-linux tools ; see where/what breaks .
<Bashing-om> thr33: ^^ sorry about that hpsm22 My last was to be directed at thr33 .
<hpsm22> thx for answers, I did deja-dup so I will consider clean Install of win7 and then ubuntu and restoring the backup from ubuntu.. will that be safest way to do it? :)
<neildugan> Hi I have pluged a USB audio dongle, It is showing up in the audio preferences, how do I get sound sent to it?  the sound test is going via the laptop speakers
<hpsm22> or another way- I need office word and excell, will wine or VM handle it?
<Ben64> hpsm22: vm would work, wine might work, libreoffice usually works
<hpsm22> !virtualmachine
<Bashing-om> hpsm22: That will work :) .. remember to " sudo update-grub " for ubuntu to pick up and chainload the Windows boot code to it's boot menu .
<thr33> Bashing-om: I've been doing just that the last few installs. I have almost nothing running on it now but firefox and xChat. Even as I type now XChat is lagging with text input and firefox on my other monitor is going grey when I type into in browser IM. My hardware is new, compatible and properly installed. I'm afraid I may just have some sort of ghost in my machine that I need to exorcis
<neildugan> hpsm22, dual boot is possible.  I found the easiest way was to get windows to resize its partition first, then install ubuntu on the now blank section
<neildugan> hpsm22, a VM is the easiest, but I think to be 'legal' you need to buy an OEM copy of windows to install on it.
<Bashing-om> thr33: If ya boot to terminal .. is the system still 'laggy' ? pointing a finger at the graphics stack .
<neildugan> hpsm22, I use VirtualBox for my Windows VM
<thr33> it isnt, I was worried I may have a issue with my origional pfx card so I baught a new more basic graphics card. still with the lag. gfx stack def a possible culprit though
<thr33> *gfx
<hpsm22> neildugan i think, the best way will be to try all solution :) thx :) Ben64: yep, but libreoffice messing the documents from my school :)
<Bashing-om> thr33: " I baught a new more basic graphics card " we have a driver conflict in that perhaps you did not purge the old driver ?? what is the hardware and what driver is installed ?
<neildugan> hpsm22, when I send documents anywhere, I always convert them to PDF first, windows office is not even compatable between versions itself sometimes.
<thr33> Bashing-om: hardware is a generic AMD 1 gig. have to take dog out, brb
<neildugan> I have pluged a USB audio dongle, It is showing up in lsub and the audio preferences, how do I get sound sent to it?  the sound test is always going via the laptop speakers
<Ben64> click the audio thingy, and choose the output
<Bashing-om> thr33: 1 Gig, ya want to run a light desktop . The top 'buntus need at least 2 Gigs of ram for a good experience .
<maybefbi> do i need to republish my public key after i create a subkey underneath it
<sartan> hey guys. using LTS 14.10, what is the recommented ntpd? is it still ntpd? it seems the wiki docs are pointing to timesyncd which doesn't appear to be in trusty repos.  wiki talks about xenial.
<sartan> referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html : no backreferences to 14.04 *
<Ben64> sartan: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue"
<sartan> 14.04.05 lts
<sartan> 14.04.5 LTS.
<Ben64> yeah, ntpd
<sartan> Sorry i don't know where '.10' came from. i'm doing a lot of work in various distros right now =)
<Ben64> was wondering, you said LTS but 14.10 :)
<Ben64> the package is "ntp"
<sartan> Cool, that's what I thought. Thanks for replying so quickly Ben!
<Mattthew_> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<Capum321> hello, installed samba and smb.conf doesn't have security = user anywhere, neither as commented line
<Capum321> is this correct?
<BenderRodriguez> search for it harder <>_<>
<BenderRodriguez> it may be commented out
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<Capum321> BenderRodriguez: i am searching hardcore mode, with Find function. there isn't misleading with that
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<Capum321> yecks
<psyonix> Real dumb question I'm sure. But under boot options in grub, I can choose to boot into a recent kernel (I think? I'm new) a dave mode, and a nother with an md in it (can't remember. I tried searching for an explanation and I only find how to boot into safe more. Can someone walk me through what each boot option is for?
<psyonix> dave = safe wtf
<AIvaroMolina> Alllllvaaaaroooo moooolllllliiiiiinaaaaa
<OerHeks> grub manual explains pretty good
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<psyonix> That;s what I was looking for, I think i was too sp-ecific in my serch terms
<psyonix> that's*
<psyonix> thanks
<psyonix> shit can't type
<nils_> so I'm trying to build a kernel on yakkety, seems the kernel doesn't like gcc 6.2: Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler
<OerHeks> nils, untill release, join #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 support .. 13th is releaseday
<nils_> OerHeks, thx
<carlosef> question: upgrade from 14.04 or clean install?
<Ben64> carlosef: clean install, in my opinion
<Bashing-om> carlosef: Pros and cons . experience will tell you . A clean install takes the baggage out of the equation .
<carlosef> thanks for the answers
<AndChat95744> question:radeon r5 m230 opencl driver for 16.04?
<tang> nvcmscx
<tang> every one here?
<Guest8966> hi
<Bashing-om> AndChat95744: Support list for ATI cards: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .
<Guest8966> dude, ubuntu is awesome!!
<AndChat95744>  Thanks.
<Bashing-om> AndChat95744: Keep in mind there is no proprietary driver in 16.04 for ATI, as AMD has thrown full support to open source .
<BlueShark> How do I run GameBoy roms in Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> tons of GB emulators in softwarecenter
<BlueShark> OerHeks: Can you name one?
<AndChat95744> Another question:I have dual graphics cards how to make it work together?
<OerHeks> BlueShark, VBA or read this topic https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/30apnd/game_boy_advance_emulator/
<Bashing-om> AndChat95744: OerHeks may have better advise, I have to this time seen no good solution in 16.04 .
<rocketsf4n> howdy all
<amitprakash> Hi, I am starting off a service using systemctl and a service file https://bpaste.net/show/fb21bc55b15e
<amitprakash> However, looking at /proc/pid/limits, I see that none of the limits settings are being applied
<amitprakash> How do I resolve this (16.04)
<Moppy> Hi! I need 'MegaEGL' for Xenial. Is this libegl1-mesa?
<Moppy> s/Mega/Mesa
<OerHeks> Moppy, yes, i think so http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libegl1-mesa
<Moppy> OerHeks, Thanks.
<mbello> Hello. Trying to get some help with this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/807854/pppoe-wont-start-at-boot-time-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04lts
<amitprakash> Seriously, no documentation on how systemd services limits can be set?
<mbello> systemD is new to me and I can't figure out what in Ubuntu 16.04.1 is supposed to bring pppoe connection up. It used to work on 12.04 and 14.04
<amitprakash> I've verified the settings every where (and ulimit -a throws the right output) but some magical setting is moving /proc/pid/limits to a much lower value?
<Bashing-om> amitprakash: Maybe this : https://sskaje.me/systemd-ulimit/ per service .
<amitprakash> Bashing-om, as I'd pasted before thats being passed https://bpaste.net/show/fb21bc55b15e
<amitprakash> Bashing-om, in fact, this setting works perfectly on my debian servers
<amitprakash> Just ubuntu is doing some external wizardry
<AIvaroMolina> alllllvaaaaaaaroooooooo moooooooooliiiiiiiiinaaaaaa
<Bashing-om> amitprakash: Regrests, I do not know enough about systemd to advise .
<amitprakash> Bashing-om, I don't think anyone does.. inundated with similar posts on the web without a solution
<amitprakash> Why the hell does ubuntu have to mix init upstart and systemd
<amitprakash> just stick to one
<Bashing-om> aniruddhab: I am sure was a hard fought decision to break from 'buntu tradition and follow the mainstream . Many of us are not comforable - yet .
<aniruddhab> Bashing-om: context?
<Bashing-om> aniruddhab: 1) https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/788613-understanding-and-using-systemd . still looking .
<amitprakash> Bashing-om, I think you've got me confused with him
<Bashing-om> aniruddhab: Yeah .. apologies . My error .
<amitprakash> Bashing-om, nm, I'll revert back to debian
<amitprakash> was forced to use ubuntu because those are supported distros for mongo and aws
<amitprakash> But I think I can make do on #deb, thanks Bashing-om
<dumpchama> hi... after installing grub2 and getting ubuntu to boot in efi mode I can't load Windows 7 from grub2 anymore... it will give a 0xc0000225 error...
<dumpchama> how can I fix this? the boot repair tool doesn't repair win7...
<Choups> guys, i have 2 vps's, i want to turn vps2 into a proxy for vps1, how do i do it?
<Speiros> Hello folks.  Since updating to 16.4 version of linux, I've lost sound.  I used to have problems with it before on this computer, but I was able to use the headphones etc, but now they all seem to be discontinued.
<Speiros> Can anyone give me (a novice) instructions on how to find a potential driver for it?
<Speiros> Sorry, lost connection.
<Speiros> Since uploading to 16.4, I've lost sound, even through headphones.  I used to get sound, but only through the headphones (on this computer).  Can anyone help me out please?
<AIvaroMolina> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<ppm> Raspbr 3
<ppm> 3
<ppm> 3
<uxfi> offtopic question
<uxfi> btu where do yo utell where someoen is from? based on the name/look?
<uxfi> oops wrong room
<Speiros> uxfi No idea mate.
<uxfi> Speiros meh
<Speiros> uxfi Once upon a time, you used to right click the name, but it seems different from last time I was on here.
<uxfi> Speiros haha no I mean in real life
<Speiros> uxfi  LOL...ok, well, some from Australia use the word "mate" as friend.
<uxfi> I know
<Speiros> uxfi How do I answer private messages?
<uxfi> Speiros um
<uxfi> Speiros  you should see my name on the top
<uxfi> in red
<ouroumov_> Speiros, have you checked your sound setting to see if you have multiple hardware entries?
<Speiros> uxfi  Yep, just saw it...
<Speiros> ouroumov I only seem to have one, where before I had either two or three.
<Speiros> ouromov_  Sorry, missed the underscore.  Yes, I used to have either two or three, but now I just have one.
<ouroumov_> Speiros, check the output of "lshw -C sound" for "Unclaimed" hardware
<AIvaroMolina> alllllllvaaaaaaarooooo moooooliiiiiinaaaaaaa
<Speiros> ouromov_  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<Speiros> ouromov_ I get the NVidea  card info
<ouroumov_> Speiros, are you using the proprietary NVIDIA driver?
<Speiros> ouroumov_ It says I'm using the built-in audio..."digital Output (S/PDIF), but doesn't say.  It's the only option that's there apart from when I look at other drivers.
<cluelessperson> Okay seriously, wtf is this crap?
<cluelessperson> sudo systemctl enable openvpn@server
<cluelessperson> how is this sane for service management?
<cluelessperson> service name whatever   EASY
<ouroumov_> Speiros, please go to the Software and Update settings
<cluelessperson> systemctl nameWTF ARE YOU DOING
<ouroumov_> Speiros, then to the "additional drivers" tab
<Choups> guys, what i have: http://imgur.com/a/QuEE5
<Choups> what i need: http://imgur.com/a/qgpwk
<Choups> how can i do this?
<Speiros> ouroumov_ ok.  This tells me that I'm using 2 proprietary drivers...one is "unknown", but for the CPU, and the other is the recommended driver, namely GT218, and it says "(proprietary, tested)"
<Speiros> ouroumov_  Actually, I'm wrong.  The NVIDIA corporation driver up top is highlighted as correct, but says I'm using the X.Org X server driver
<ouroumov_> Choups, you mean having two machines with the same IP on the same net? Learn Magic?
<k_sze[work]> I purged a lot of desktop environment related packages from Ubuntu 14.04 a while ago. Yesterday I reinstalled using `apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop unity`, and now I get "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/1000/keyring-vHnTwd/pkcs11: Connection refused" when I try to git fetch.
<k_sze[work]> What's the proper way to fix it?
<k_sze[work]> hmm, nvm, looks like I just needed to re-login.
<CodingFree> hi, would you know if Ubuntu server or desktop have Python installed by default?
<ducasse> CodingFree: yes, both do.
<CodingFree> thanks ducasse
<Moppy> CodingFree: At some point the newer ones wont have Python 2 installed, and 3 isn't backwards compatible.
<CodingFree> thanks Moppy, I'll keep it in mind, that could be troublesome
<Choups> how do i run tor, in a ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Choups> i need an app to use tor as proxy
<Choups> so i need tor to be runing on the machine
<Choups> how do i do it?
<Speiros> ouroumov_ There's no way to change this driver without it automatically reverting back to the default.
<Spookan> Choups: Download Tor and run it?
<mario_> varie
<mikisid> hello everyone, i have one problem, or maybe not :D, how to enable systry icon for gitter.im app and for hexchat app in unity, use Ubuntu 16.04.1
<mikisid> ty in advance
<kuro6> try tail, more secure than tor. https://tails.boum.org/
<Choups> Spookan, how ?
<Choups> You need:
<Choups> 2 USB sticks (at least 4 GB) Why 2?
<Choups> 1 hour to download Tails ( 1.1 GiB )
<Choups> 1 hour to install
<Choups> ?
<Spookan> Choups: Google gave me this as a first result. https://www.torproject.org/download/download-unix.html.en
<phcipher> hey
<Choups> Option two: Tor on Ubuntu or Debian
<Choups> Do not use the packages in Ubuntu's universe. In the past they have not reliably been updated. That means you could be missing stability and security fixes.
<phcipher> ubuntu maybe
<Choups> no tor fo ubuntu then?
<Choups> this means there is no tor for ubuntu?
<Choups> Spookan: ?
<proxx_> Choups you could use the upstream build
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<phanimahesh> anyone from bugcontrol around? There is enough information in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1462841 for it to be marked triaged in Unity.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1462841 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "window spread causes system logout" [Low,Triaged]
<phanimahesh> I can do it myself, but I haven't been active lately and usually restrict myself to UTT only.
<Dubli> ciao mari
<OerHeks> phanimahesh, are you using 14.04 lts and the latest UTT ? newer than mentioned in the bugreport ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-tweak-tool
<phanimahesh> It has been verified in later versions in comments 8,10. I haven't tested this in a while.
<OerHeks> i call that not verified, poor info on unity tweak tool version for those releases
<OerHeks> "As part of the big bug review for 16.04 LTS" come on :-D
<RLShiftyDoggit> hey guys im running cinnamon desktop and the applet for my batt life isnt working at showing the precentage can someone give me a hand
<phanimahesh> OerHeks: Sorry, got disconnected while verifying the bug, had to switch sessions.
<phanimahesh> The bug has nothing to do with unity tweak tool, it is a bug in unity (I'm the author of unity tweak tool)
<phanimahesh> And just checked, I could reproduce it earlier but not on the latest unity from xenial.
<phanimahesh> will just ask everyone to reconfirm after updating
<phanimahesh> Thanks. Your comment made me want to check. I switched to i3 few months ago and haven't been using unity actively.
<OerHeks> I cannot reproduce it either on 16.04.1 - unity 7.4
<phanimahesh> OerHeks: Would you mind if I mention that you've also verified that it can't be reproduced?
<OerHeks> phanimahesh, sure :-)
<OerHeks> with ati - open radeon driver
<OerHeks> UTT 0.0.7ubuntu2
<phcipher> lol
<phanimahesh> Thanks.
<TomyWork> 0.0.7 - that version is for multiple reasons not very trust-inducing
<Choups> hi guys, so basicly i have an app that uses phantomjs, and i installed tor on the server. Now i setup everything so that the app uses phantomjs and phantomjs uses tor, meaning the ip that apears on destination servers is the one from tor
<Choups> but how do i check if this is working right?
<OerHeks> try www.whatismyip.com ?
<Choups> who?
<Choups> how do i visit that with phantomjs?
<OerHeks> Choups, via comandline, curl icanhazip.com #or# curl ifconfig.me
<phanimahesh> TomyWork: we were too lazy to update the version. :/
<phanimahesh> We planned to change to 1.0 after one particular bug was resolved, but never got around to cleaning it up fully.
<phanimahesh> (Unity tweak tool expects unity and standard components to be present. If anyone removes them, utt may crash)
<Choups> OerHeks, i want to see if phantomjs is using tor
<TomyWork> does the package Depend on them then?
<TomyWork> that's what Depends is for
<phanimahesh> TomyWork: We added Depends on a few. Then got complaints that we should degrade gracefully.
<TomyWork> but if your current version crashes, it Depends on them. if you degrade gracefully in a future version, you can change that to a Recommends
<phanimahesh> currently for some, we detect at runtime and disable those settings. For others, yes, we should depend on them.
 * phanimahesh tries to remember what happened, a similar conversation happened before.
<Choups> im using phathomjs and tor, and i need a way to confirm that it is indeed using tor, so how do i do this?
<disco_> Hi there. Since this morning I have a blank screen when starting xorg. I have an nvidia card and I read http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-with-nvidia-graphics. Purging nvidia-* doesn't solve the problem. Installing version -364 of the driver neither. Any idea ?
<phanimahesh> Choups: inspect network traffic. :P tcpdump or wireshark. It's probably a little like using a flamethrower to light a candle, but it works in this case.
<one|2> What package contains gmake?
<one|2> !gmake
<brsc2909> anybody know why i can send emails using postfix/ heirloom-mailx as sudo but not user
<k1l_> one|2: make is actually gmake on ubuntu
<one|2> k1l_: make and build essential have been nstalled
<one|2> is there some way for adding a symlink or alias
<k1l_> one|2: yes, but you just can use make. since on ubuntu that is using gmake as make all the time.
<one|2> k1l_: how can the bash paths be shown?
<girlinvogue> Fucking terrifying. Have you seen that? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkQ6J5F01Do Hellstorm - Exposing The Real Genocide of Nazi Germany (Full)
<one|2> k1l_: it works using gmake the context is building zsnes with netplay
<geirha> one|2: Why is it running gmake instead of make in the first place?
<one|2> geirha: it was following the instructions in the zsnes source readme
<geirha> Ah, and they use gmake to "point out" that you need GNU make, I see
<one|2> now it cant find libsdl
<one|2> What needs be typed for showing the paths?
<hateball> one|2: env
<geirha> one|2: Why don't you just use the zsnes from the repositories?
<hateball> also, if you're compiling stuff you need the dev-packages
<hateball> and what geirha said
<one|2> geirha: the netplay doesn't work
<geirha> ok, anyway, run:   sudo apt-get build-dep zsnes   to install all the dev-packages that was used to build the zsnes packages in Ubuntu's repository
<geirha> And it's a good idea to report it as a bug at launchpad
<phanimahesh> btw anyone noticed the new apt tool has weird behaviour on ctrl-c?
<one|2> geirha: where is the zsnes page?
<one|2> it still has problems finding the libsdl components
<brunch875> phanimahesh: I don't remember ever using ^C on apt. How does it behave?
<phanimahesh> I liked it for its fancy progress bar, until I had to ctrl-c it. It traps and ignores, I guess.
<brunch875> wouldn't aborting leave an installation in an inconsistent state anyway?
<phanimahesh> nope.
<phanimahesh> because download happens before actual installation.
<phanimahesh> you can abort during downloads freely
<phanimahesh> mid-unpacking, it's a little tricky
<brunch875> I'm going to try it with sl
<phanimahesh> aborting during the actual installation can be dangerous. but I broke my system on a daily basis for a couple of months long ago and learnt to recover from most things.
<brunch875> you're right! How upsetting...
<geirha> one|2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsnes/+index
<phanimahesh> I now simply don't care. Never do aproper shutdown, always hold power button, never worry about ctrl-cing most stuff, etc.
<brunch875> livin' la vida loca ☺
<phanimahesh> hahahah.
<phanimahesh> btrfs on disk, and I snapshot if I feel i'm getting out of my depth.
<phanimahesh> revision control for the hard disk, ftw.
<phanimahesh> can recover from practically anything (other than disk failure or deleting the snapshots and messing up badly) very easily.
<brunch875> >and learnt to recover from most things
<brunch875> no kidding!
<phanimahesh> and I'm moving most of my installations to nix, so that I can have deterministic setups.
<one|2> geirha: look here Netplay has been disabled for the indefinite future, until the core becomes more accurate and/or non-random. We recommend using ZSNES v1.36 or v1.42n [http://nsrt.edgeemu.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=448] until this is resolved.
<one|2> Is there a 1.42n packaged geirha
<brunch875> one|2: that links me to one of those 'domain to be taken' website
<altin> I created some keybindings via gui
<altin>  but I want to find the config file
<jh__> 这里有人在吗？
<one|2> geirha: looks like 1.42 need be build for netplay
<geirha> Oh, so you're trying to build an *older* version?
<jh__> 怎样去掉ubuntu登陆时那个很丑的KUBUNTU字样？
<brunch875> !zh | jh__
<ubottu> jh__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bullicon> why is a file descriptor called file descriptor, what does it descibes?
<one|2> geirha: after reading that
<one|2> Here is the problem, ./configure: line 3534: syntax error near unexpected token `1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR' ./configure: line 3534: `AM_PATH_SDL(1.2.0,,AC_MSG_ERROR(SDL >= 1.2.0 is required))'
<geirha> try installing libsdl1.2-dev
<one|2> it has been installed
<one|2> is there a reconfigure script for it?
<geirha> I don't know, then. configure doesn't find it for some reason.
<franck_> #android
<one|2> aptitude remove zsnes isn't working eithter
<OerHeks> !find  libsdl2-dev
<ubottu> Found: libsdl2-dev
<foormea> hi! on ubuntu 16.04, why is there init scripts both for systemd and sysv? why not only systemd?
<nikolam> I installed Ubuntu with Unity. How do I make it behave privately for user using it, e.g. not to send searches and identifying user's IP address over internet? (14.04.1 LTS)
<k1l_> foormea: its in the process of transition.
<k1l_> nikolam: look at the privacy settings in the system settings
<foormea> k1l_: ha ok. is it fully migrated in 16.10?
<ironchunk> foormea: and systemd generates unit files for init scripts
<one|2> geirha: :)
<one|2> geirha: running
<whitenoise|2> geirha: :)
<foormea> thanks k1l_ and ironchunk. once fully migrated to systemd, will the daemon defaults currently in /etc/default moved elsewhere, or will that remain?
<k1l_> foormea: https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MartinPitti/posts/i4aNqWmuBmW
<foormea> thanks k1l_ let me have a look
<nikolam> k1l_, I did, but is it all to set, no hidden things somewhere else? So no searching Amazon by default anymore?
<Lachezar> Hey all. How do I enable/disable a service in Ubuntu? update-rc.d says: System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/nginx do not exist.
<k1l_> nikolam: no, nothing hidden.
<nikolam> And not sending searches over net by default. Am I right and Amazon searches are not enabled by default anymore?
<k1l_> Lachezar: for 14.04 use upstart, for 16.04 use systemd
<ironchunk> Lachezar: systemctl disable nginx.service
<k1l_> nikolam: if you set it to off, then its off.
<nikolam> But is it is on by default?
<k1l_> nikolam: yes, its "opt out" by default on 14.04. on 16.04 its "opt in"
<Lachezar> k1l_: systemctl: command not found
<k1l_> Lachezar: as i said, it depends on what ubuntu you are using. details matter
<Lachezar> Ah. Yes: 14.04 LTS
<k1l_> k1l_> Lachezar: for 14.04 use upstart, for 16.04 use systemd
<nikolam> so on 14.04, one had it installed by default and needed to turn it off. On 16.04 it is disabled by default and one need to enable it if needed. I think it is a great improvement.
<nikolam> thanks k1l_
<Lachezar> k1l_: So how do I do it in 14.04? update-rc.d does not help, and systemctl is not available
<k1l_> Lachezar: use upstart!
<k1l_> Lachezar: sudo service nginx restart
<Lachezar> k1l_: start/stop/restart works. I want to disable the auto-start of the service.
<k1l_> Lachezar: look into /etc/init/ there should be a nginx.conf
<Lachezar> k1l_: Yes, there is. But I do not want to 'remove' the service, just not start it after I reboot the machine.
<k1l_> Lachezar: then edit the conf
<Lachezar> k1l_: Hm. That does not sound right. I duck-duck-went around and found something about writing 'manual' in nginx.override, does that sound right?
<k1l_> Lachezar: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<akik> Lachezar: yes that's the way to do it
<Lachezar> k1l_, akik: 10x
<SkylakeMX> Hey
<dishantgupta> join #apachecamel
<Spookan> No thanks
<juacado> Hi, I need to modify desktop.gnome.remote-access value in order to access remotely to my Ubuntu 16.04 from a MacBook Pro, but this property doesn't appear in dconf-editor...
<juacado> any clue what to do next? Thanks!
<popo>  bonjour a vous  besoin d'aide pour ubuntu gnome 15.10 probleme clavier logitech le verouillage fonctionne mais les chuffres ne fonctiones pas mon clavier est celui ci   http://support.logitech.com/fr_ch/article/10052?product=a0qi00000069uczAAA   mon voyant vernum sur le recepteur usb est allumer mais lorsque je tape les numeros !!! bein rien voila si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serai sympa  ps j'ai fais le tour des forums ubuntu et de google ect et rien
<k1l_> !fr | popo
<ubottu> popo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<popo> thanks
<serard> Hello
<serard> I'd like to auto-install apt-fast (script, unattended, no user input); but it requires some options; I know debconf-set-selections but I don't know what string to pass to configure apt-fast installation
<serard> generally speaking, how can I get selection options from a .deb ?
<nikolam> Is it normal that I can't see application's license, before installing from "Ubuntu Software" ? I suppose everyone should be informed of software's licence and rights before installing it, also if proprietary and open/libre apps are mixed on list?
<serard> ok got it http://serverfault.com/questions/407317/passing-default-answers-to-apt-get-package-install-questions
<nikolam> I see now that there is also "nonfree" notion under some apps results on top..
<emcss> how to remove text from gif pic in ubuntu  ?
<emcss> like this :
<emcss> https://www.google.com/search?q=%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%84+%D8%B3%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%87&espv=2&biw=1301&bih=629&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi3nsuKusPPAhWGtBQKHZF6DeEQ_AUICCgD#imgdii=_VsS6OgEH8sZfM%3A%3B_VsS6OgEH8sZfM%3A%3BlcygWJoQhMIqRM%3A&imgrc=_VsS6OgEH8sZfM%3A
<juacado> sorted, I didn't have installed dconf-tools, only dconf-editor
<splashing> 哈哈哈
<splashing> 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<k1l_> splashing: enough of that in here now. please keep this channel for ubuntu support only
<splashing> ok
<AndChat|95744> Question:Can I change pci device class?
<Robin___> How can i make a user have read-access to a file within, e.g. /home/dir1/dir2/dir3/thisfile.txt but not have access to neither /dir1 or /dir2?
<Robin___> Thanks
<fundor333> exit
<lapion> anyone in here have any experience with NVidia Quadro FX1800 ?
<lapion> I am having XServer crashes
<proxx_> ṕerhaps not exactly that model
<proxx_> oke so and what does dmesg and xorg logs say
<splashing> lapion, try ubuntu 16.10
<lapion> proxx_, I have a shell open one moment, I can tell you that kworker is spawning a lot though
<lapion> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEGP.DGFX._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)
<proxx_> do you have one of these hybrid fx machines ?
<lapion> proxx_, no it's nvidia only.. pci-express -16 Laptop
<Eightynine> I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 and I have tearing even in Chrome. Driver Manager says "Unknown device" and looks like driver is not installed. Hardware acceleration and compositing is not working in Firefox and Chrome. I have Radeon HD 6750 with free driver.
<ChetManly> what do you call it when when opened windows will go off and not hit the usable edge of the screen?
<ChetManly> eg. the title bar will go past the top of the window
<lapion> proxx_, if I remove the nvidia there is no video
<ChetManly> I thought it was overscan but using xrandr I put on underscan but the same thing happened on a smaller screen real estate
<proxx_> lapion are you running latest version ?, on 14.04 right
<gargsms> I am trying to extract the last number from a string `some example string with number 220` using shell. I can grep the pattern, but how do I extract that number out? I need to compare it with another number
<lapion> proxx_, running nvidia 340 on 16.04
<Eightynine> Why is nobody answering?
<lapion> proxx_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23279278/
<proxx_> Eightynine patience
<lapion> proxx_, I am using metacity because unity crashes most definitively
<gagan> how to uninstall ubuntu?
<Ben64> gagan: are you dual booting
<gagan> no
<Ben64> then just format the drive/partition
<gagan> it's the onl os on machine
<gargsms> gagan, if you are not concerned about your files, you can basically remove the whole thing. rm -rf /
<Ben64> gargsms: that won't work
<proxx_> lapion im sorry i gotta run , sure someone can help you here
<lapion> okay np proxx_
<gargsms> Ben64, it will if he gains superuser access
<gargsms> sudo su
<gagan> what command to use for deleting partitions?
<Ben64> still won't work, and "sudo su" isn't the right way to do anything
<Ben64> gagan: you'll have to do it from a livecd
<gagan> don't have one
<Ben64> then you can't
<gagan> that's sad
<Ben64> no it isn't
<gagan> i just want to get rid of linux atm
<gargsms> gagan, Do you have the Ubuntu installation drive? CD or USB? If you run it, you can then delete your partitions while it asks you to choose installation media
<Ben64> and then do what
<gagan> my instructor installed the linux on my machine don't have access to os
<Ben64> ok you could gain access
<gargsms> gagan, What are you trying to do once you remove Linux?
<gagan> will go for windows os
<bekks> I think its a school computer, or something, which is not intended to be reinstalled/administered by everyone.
<gargsms> Then your Windows installation will provide you to modify disks anyway
<gagan> no its my own laptop
<Ben64> gagan: so just install windows
<bekks> gagan: you dont need to remove anything. Put in a windows CD and install Windows. Done.
<fishCode> windows has its own partitioning software
<fishCode> it will initiate during the windows install
<fishCode> just delete all the partitions until it is nothing but free space
<gargsms> Anyone? I am trying to extract the last number from a string `some example string with number 220` using shell. I can grep the pattern, but how do I extract that number out? I need to compare it with another number
<gagan> oh ok thanks. i will try that :-)
<fishCode> then press install and windows will automatically create the appropirate partitions
<Ben64> gargsms: try #bash
<lapion> hello can anyone else in here have any experience with NVidia Quadro FX1800 ?
<Ben64> lapion: ask your actual question for best results
<bekks> gargsms: echo $A | awk '{print $NF}'
<lapion> I am having XServer crashes
<fishCode> what is the error report
<lapion>  I have a shell open one moment, I can tell you that kworker is spawning a lot though
<lapion> ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEGP.DGFX._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)
<lapion> proxx_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23279278/
<Fedoration_> gargsms: man egrep  -- or look up online about capture groups and use an expression like (\d)+
<lapion> fishCode, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23279278/
<lapion> oops sorry fishCode
<the_tricky> hello, guys
<the_tricky> can someone help me with a simple GET request via telnet?
<gargsms> Fedoration_, Ben64, awk $NF worked. I need to use this with Apache log piping. So cannot have a shell script basically
<fishCode> lapion, sorry i dont see anything that jumps out at me. looks like its beyond my experience level. sorry i couldnt help you out
<fishCode> lapion, you using third party drivers?
<lapion> I have to nouveau is too shaky with this card
<fishCode> no worries
<fishCode> i use em
<lapion> let me try nouveau again
<fishCode> see if that makes a difference
<fishCode> and then if it does perhaps see if there is an updated version of the third party drivers even
<lapion> I see there are 2 xservers running one original, and one failsafe.. let Alt-f into the other
<fishCode> hmm
<Specialist> hi! which font that comes with ubuntu can be used to substitute "Symbol"?
<fishCode> lapion,
<fishCode> lapion, sorry anyhow what desktop are you using
<fishCode> lapion, unity or something else?
<lapion> fishCode, unity crashes on entering..
<lapion> flashback..
<lapion> with metacity
<fishCode> have you tried installing another DE
<fishCode> something like KDE or Gnome that is widely supported
<fishCode> i dont know the ones you mentioned
<lapion> fishCode, gnome-flashback.. is the classic desktop with the old style menus and metacity doesn't have a compositor
<fishCode> lapion, so you have had problems with multiple DEs, what was the model of your video card?
<lapion> nvidia quadro fx1800
<lapion> fishCode,  fx1800m ( pci-express 16 mobile(laptop)
<fishCode> im seeing if theres anything jumping out at me on the web regarding that card and linux
<lapion> I forgot to try nouveau with non compositing de..
<lapion> can you check the dmesg I pastebinned
<hateball> lapion: what nvidia blob were you using? 361?
<lapion> hateball, 340
<lapion> last one that's compatible
<fishCode> try rolling back one further lapion
<fishCode> ?
<fishCode> just to see if its the current driver set thats the issue
<lapion> fishCode, rolling back to nouveau and then again to 331+updates
<hateball> lapion: ah yes I see now that I googled a bit. sorry, havent used those drivers in a good while
<fishCode> lapion i was just looking at the 331
<fishCode> lapion, looks like a good one to try
<lapion> first nouveau
<fishCode> right
<lapion> systemctl surely messes up quick reboots..
<kobiwan> Is this the right place to ask newbie questions? can you route me to the correct venue if not
<bekks> kobiwan: For Ubuntu related questions, this is the right channel.
<FMan> you need to ask for permission to ask a question first
 * FMan runs and hides
<ppm> shei zai
<ppm> shei zai
<k1l> ppm: this channel is for english
<ppm> ok
<ppm> English
<ppm> Minecraft
<ppm> kil
<williangliao> :-D
<williangliao> :-*
<ChetManly> How do I tell if I am using the nouveau driver or not?
<Ben64> lshw -C VIDEO
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<fishCode> l
<ChetManly> Ben64: thanks
<lapion> so nouveau workg "goodly"
<fishCode> lapion, i see so still crashes but useable?
<lapion> fishCode, nouveau gives many artefacts
<lapion> well actually mixpixelations
<k1l> depends on the card
<lapion> mispixelations
<fishCode> oh fun
<lapion> kil, quadro x1800
<lapion> kil, quadro x1800m
<ChetManly> how does supertux cart smash my window manager to pieces
<lapion> fishCode, but at least firefox doesn't crash it on opening..
<ChetManly> gaah
<lapion> nor running some glxgears
<ChetManly> WAYLAND!!!!!!!!!!
<fishCode> lapion it seems very strange to me that you are having so many problems with an nvidia card
<fishCode> is it a bad card somehow? can you flash the graphics cards firmware?
<john-key> hi. i have problem. i cant install vim in linux blackbuntu... help?
<lapion> fishCode, I might replace it altogether
<lapion> fishCode, it's a laptop modell
<lapion> fishCode, is there a way to flash these cards from linux ?
<ducasse> john-key: only official flavors are supported here.
<lapion> I think I am going to upgrade bios/uefi
<fishCode> john-key sudo apt-get install vim
<fishCode> lapion im guessing there must be a way to flash them let me see
<john-key> when i write sudo apt-get install vim... i have info :eading package lists... Done
<john-key> Building dependency tree
<john-key> Reading state information... Done
<john-key> Package vim is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<john-key> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<john-key> is only available from another source
<fishCode> john you need to add the official repositories
<akik> udisksctl unmount, i don't seem to be able to use that to unmount a path, only a device. is that correct?
<hpsm22> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fishCode> akik, umount /mount/point
<hpsm22> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<akik> fishCode: thanks but that was not what i asked
<fishCode> akik, ah my bad
<akik> fishCode: udisksctl seems to be able to unmount without any other access control
<fishCode> akik, what do you mean by access control. like user permission access or somesort of system access control?
<akik> fishCode: i can use udisksctl unmount -b device to unmount it with no further password query
<precise|AFK> Hey,
<precise|AFK> ubottu said I have a noidy away message, never had anyone mention that before? Is it an issue? Been on IRC for years and never had that issue...
<ubottu> precise|AFK: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<precise|AFK> Don't mean to cause trouble or anything :P
<k1l>  precise its about the nickchanges :)  just set the away status with /away
<precise> woah
<precise> Hmmm, it isn't working...
<akik> fishCode: oh well. can't make udisksctl unmount work through a script ran through kde's dolphin. probably best to use umount and sudo for it
<precise> Not an ubuntu thing though, will take somewhere else :P
<fishCode> akik, that seems the best way
<fishCode> akik, it is a bit of a hazard to allow that kind of thing to be done without administrator permissions
<hpsm22> !motd
<hpsm22> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/project -  - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policies - The Ubuntuchannels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<hpsm22> !1.04
<hpsm22> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<EoflaOE> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<EoflaOE> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<EoflaOE> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<Pici> EoflaOE: please /msg ubottu
<EoflaOE> ok
<phos1> I have a webserver setup on ubuntu with 3 users sshing into it. How do i adjust the upload process so that permissons on new files and the owners are set to www-data, instead of currently defaulting to whomever uploaded it and 644.
<phos1> The other 2 users are not able to over write data made by someone else, unless I CHOWN it, which is really annoying..
<EriC^^> phos1: add them to a group
<EriC^^> phos1: they're creating the files over ssh?
<phos1> Everyone is in group www-data,
<phos1> SSH and FTP
<phos1> So I always CHOWN files to www-data, which fixes the issue so we can all get at the files
<Jakey3> clear
<Jakey3> Im running lubuntu 16.04, after i wake up my laptop from a sleep everything runs very slow even though there is alot of spare ram and few applications running?
<xKill> hi everyone
<xKill> just want to know if there's something wrong with 16.04 nfs, i cannot mount any nfs share (i've other clients working with no problem)
<hateball> xKill: defaulting to v3 instead of v2, perhaps?
<hateball> I think I have seen people with such issues
<xKill> server runs nfs4
<phos1> EriC^^:  Any way to make it so the files we create in FTP / SSH are www-data by default?
<phos1> EriC^^: Or how should we set that up so we can all get into these files
<xKill> it says bad superblock or wrong fs type
<xKill> hi im back, had to reboot... well, i still cant connect to nfs shares from 16.04
<xKill> system is up to date
<Youbi_> Hello, I have a problem with lightdm, it doesn’t start correctly and loop on a black screen with only the cursor. The logs tell me that “dbus-lauch” was not found, so I was thinking that there may be a problem with lightdm’s environment. How can I check the $PATH used by lightdm?
<ppf> Youbi_: /proc/<pid>/environ
<gargsms> #ubuntu-server is very quite always. Anyone who can help me with Apache custom log here?
<nikolam> do I use gnome-language-selector to set the default language in Ubuntu/Unity? (for interface)
<nikolam> I see Serbian cyrilic/latin is both grayed out, even it is installed. Maybe Unity is not available for all languages/not localized?
<nikolam> it is 16.04.1
<anom> If I were to daisy chain two monitors from my laptop, would my laptop need to be hdmi to hdmi, or hdmi to dp (to monitor)?
<anom> never daisy chained before its a bit confusing
<nikolam> It says in callout "any entry below Einglish" will be ignored..
<nikolam> I can only guess that DP can chain
<fission6> my server  keeps falling out of time sync and causing some API call isues with AWS, how do you keep an ubuntu server time updated?
<nikolam> Huh, seems I need to _drag_ language above on the list, so it can me used for system, in Language Support list..
<gargsms> fission6, try ntpd
<fission6> gargsms: how do i get it to sync on a frequent basis
<fission6> or does it do it automatically
<anom> oh i see. so i can't use hdmi to connect my laptop to the first monitor when daisy chanining?
<gargsms> It should run as a service by itself
<WildyLion> hi guys, I just upgraded ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and was forced to use Upstart (due to the need to run cryptdisks with keyscript)
<WildyLion> and now the system refuses to boot properly, it appears like after a certain point upstart can't start new jobs anymore
<fission6> gargsms: does this look correct?
<fission6> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-time-synchronization-on-ubuntu-12-04
<WildyLion> fission6: yes, and your ntpd will probably have some servers (ubuntu.pool.ntp.org) right out of the box
<fission6> i see ok thank you, let me try
<gargsms> I wonder why it is not synchronised by default
<k1l> fission6: what does it mean "falling out of time sync"?
<fission6> so ntpdate is available but that just "hard sets it" ntp is not available, looks like i need to install it
<k1l> fission6: that usually means there is a hardware issue or way too much load.
<WildyLion> my problem is that init (upstart) complains with 'init: Error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe' (same with bash or dash as default shell) and just can't start a job
<fission6> gargsms: ntp is not installed apparently?
<fission6> does that sound right by default
<de-facto> WFT is happening here, was playing some audio with chromium and again my xorg froze *hard*, had to sysrq to regain control: http://pastebin.com/snQ1UHP5
<de-facto> is it the nvidia driver getting some functions used by chromium browser that make him crash or is it even hw failing?
<de-facto> a bit worried about that unhandled interrupt
<gargsms> fission6, it depends on the cloud provider in that case. Are you using an image from Ubuntu directly, or a custom one?
<fission6> aws ec2
<fission6> i mean ntp is not installed, i guess i need to install it? ntp is the dameon that will update frequently righ
<fission6> its weird, i have ntpdate but not ntp
<gargsms> See this as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<izart> Hey
<fission6> gargsms: great so now i finally understand ntp and I shoud be using timesyncd
<fission6> i dont have this either, do i ineed to sudo apt-get
<gargsms> You should always update, upgrade once you start the server. And ideally you should spawn new servers from an AMI that you create with a working system
<kus_ubuntui686> ok so this might be the most stupid question but can I run multiple instances of the same program at once? there is a program called gdrive and it can upload files from my computer to google drive. Can I open another terminal and upload a different folder while gdrive uploads one folder in the current terminal?
<Ben64> kus_ubuntui686: depends on the program
<gargsms> Anyone here who can help me with Apache2 logs?
<WildyLion> anyone who can help with my upstart question?
<k1l> kus_ubuntui686: that doesnt make sense for gdrive.
<WildyLion> spent like 4 hours on it, it'd be easier to just reinstall the whole system (and there's an awful lot of stuff here)
<kus_ubuntui686> sorry I got disconnected
<k1l> kus_ubuntui686: that doesnt make sense for gdrive.
<fission6> OK thanks, i installed ntp, looks like its doing its thing
<nikolam> After changing system language in 16.04.1 / Unity, I see not any data forlder on desktop nor in documents, pictures, anymore...
<nikolam> It offered to rename them and puf, I don't know where is data now
<nikolam> plus Teamviewer started misbihaving after reboot
<nikolam> Actually data is still ther eunder old 'Desktop' , 'Documents' and other English-named folders, but it is not displaye don desktop nor in folders now under shortcuts
<nikolam> Seems like I manually need to move all data from old named folders to new named folders under non-English language..
<nikolam> seems to me like only Video folder has been moved. May be because it seemed it freezed (maybe moving data in background) and I didn't know what was going on and turned off computer on power button
<skinux> Where can I find free PDFs for complete Ubuntu Desktop administration and Ubuntu Server administration?
<nicanaca0> hey chat 0/, I'm after a bit of advice about how far to take security for a ubuntu 16.04 LAMP server. Is this the right place to ask?
<ZipZap> Is there here anybody help me with Docker Network?:P
<kamild1996> Hey, got a question. Should clearing CMOS also reset UEFI in some way?
<WildyLion> [expletive removed], I just recreated initramfs from scratch (removed old ones) and it's now all working
<WildyLion> i spent [expletive removed] 5 hours on this bug and still don't have any data for a bug report!!! [expletive removed] if this was a commercial system, I'd be calling my lawyer already
<WildyLion> and why the _hell_ systemd can't finally implement the keyscript option in /etc/crypttab?!?!!?!
<WildyLion> there's been _tens_ of requests for this feature already
<crova> Greetings! How would one restore the boot loader to the the previous Ubuntu installation? I can't seem to be able restore the installation from a live cd without losing all my data (that option show up grey all the time)
<theoceaniscool> crova, If you have destroyed grub, you can reinstall it boot with a LiveCD, choosing "Try it!", opening a terminal and using the command `grub-install`
<noob56k> hello how do i become a blackbelt in linux command line ?
<akik> noob56k: read a book
<theoceaniscool> noob56k, open console, put "man", press 2 times tab, read all of them
<noob56k> ok i will do that, thanks guys
<Anthaas> I have dual monitors, and for some reason full screen applications keep going to my second monitor, I want them on the first.
<Anthaas> How can I do this? echo $DISPLAY returns :0 if it is any use...
<theoceaniscool> Anthaas, set the monitor you desire as primary
<theoceaniscool> Anthaas, Settings -> Displays -> Choose whatever you wish and press "Set as primary"
<ambunt> exit
<Anthaas> theoceaniscool, Settings = System Settings?
<theoceaniscool> Anthaas, Yes
<Anthaas> Display = screen display?>
<Anthaas> Im asking becausse I don't see a "set as primary" option
<theoceaniscool> Anthaas, Now that I remember, I think now it chooses the primary based in your cursor position
<gebbione_> hi folks, my user can run an operation like chmod 777 when sudoing, but the same operation would not run from a function. Is this something i can fix? the command is ignored when using sudo in the function
<Anthaas> theoceaniscool, Im launching the application on the main screen and it is opening on the secondary, I've tried launching on the secondary, and it still opens on the secondary.
<gebbione_> mhh i think i got it
<alwyn> Hi, where can I ask for the status on security patches?
<alwyn> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and I see on the Ubuntu CVE pages that patches are still "needed"
<nacc> alwyn: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ ?
<alwyn> nacc: specifically https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5426.html and https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-5427.html
<nacc> alwyn: pdns is in universe, so i'm guessing it is dependent on community maintainership to get the security fix
<alwyn> nacc: I see. So my best bet would be to not wait and upgrade to 16.04 LTS? :P
<nacc> alwyn: or file a bug, maybe
<gunsandshanks> Greetings
<mbello> Hello, anyone knows how Ubuntu 16.04 is supposed to start pppoe interface when booting up?
<mbello> Described the problem here, but no help so far: http://askubuntu.com/questions/807854/pppoe-wont-start-at-boot-time-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-16-04lts
<mbello> Issue is, pppoe interface is not brought up (and it was working on 12.04 and 14.04), I upgraded with do-release-upgrade and it stopped working
<^Mike> I have a lvm snapshot that I can't remove; lvremove says it is "in use" -- how can I tell what it is in use by? I do not see it listed in /proc/mounts :\
<gunsandshanks> Hi, is there a decent guide for setting up Ubuntu with SecureBoot
<ircnode0_> Somebody teach me how to find appropriate package to be installed from missing command? e.g. What I have to install to solve this  "/usr/bin/Magick++-config: not found" error?
<nacc> ircnode0_: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> ircnode0_: you want the package 'command-not-found', whcih will just answer that question for you :)
<nacc> ircnode0_: or use apt-file to search
<ioria> !info libmagick++-dev
<ubottu> libmagick++-dev (source: imagemagick): object-oriented C++ interface to ImageMagick. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-7ubuntu5.1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nacc> !info graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat
<ubottu> graphicsmagick-libmagick-dev-compat (source: graphicsmagick): image processing libraries providing ImageMagick interface. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.23-1build1 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 63 kB
<nacc> is what you want ircnode0_ --^
<ircnode0_> nacc: the solution you gave was awesome, simple !!
<ircnode0_> nacc: linux is easy if you know right tool  (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)و
<ircnode0_> nacc: thank you.
<nacc> ircnode0_: yw
<zhipeng> anyone successful install wireless net driver for xiaomiWifi
<zhipeng> I read from blog that someone has use xiaomiWifi as wireless Internet card. I tried but failed, anyone can help?
<mikebro94> et?
<littleimp> I messed up my settings and now the switch-input-source shortcut doesnt work anymore. On a guest account it still works. Anyone has an idea how to find the culprit?
<nuclernadal> I want to install ubuntu but I wonder how secure / strong it is against malware/spyware/virus planting websites?
<nuclernadal> like  a windows pc will get infected right away no matter what type of AV you install there, how about ubuntu?
<nacc> !virus | nuclernadal
<ubottu> nuclernadal: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nacc> e.g.
<nacc> nuclernadal: most of what you are referring to is people installing garbage (read, insecure stuff)
<ioria> littleimp, you mean change keyboard layout ?
<nacc> nuclernadal: i don't think that's *as* likely in ubuntu/linux
<nuclernadal> nacc: I wont install anything but how about visiting websites which give away viruses all time like p0rn ?
<littleimp> ioria: yes my shortcut is set as <super>+space in both accounts, only guest works though
<nuclernadal> or watching movies online
<ioria> littleimp, odd
<k1l> nuclernadal: the bigger issue is that users install stuff from the internet, and run that as root. but that is not the regular way on ubuntu
<ioria> littleimp, the other shortcuts work ?
<littleimp> ioria, yes everything except that one. Also if I change the shortcut it doesnt work
<nicomachus> nuclernadal: and you don't get the bloat programs/toolbars from installing programs like you get in Windows, either. Windows installer .exe's are some of the worst perpetrators of viruses and malware
<ioria> littleimp, so .. what did you do ?
<nuclernadal> k1l: I want to give this laptop to friend, he is not computer literate, he only knows how to use browsers, so if I give him windows laptop then for sure its going to screw within 5 days, obviously he wont have root password
<nicomachus> nuclernadal: as far as online goes, a good ab blocker and a good dose of common sense will go a long way.
<littleimp> ioria, not sure. i was changing some shortcuts with the compiz config tool.
<nicomachus> ad blocker* not ab blocker
<nuclernadal> nicomachus: he doest have common sense about where to click and where not
<inquistor> nuclernadal, why don't you install Ubuntu on the laptop and you use it for a little while and see what you personally think
<ioria> littleimp, mmm, can you switch from the panel indicator ?
<littleimp> ioria, yes
<k1l> nuclernadal: installing from the ubuntu repos is fine. otherwise people will start to fiddle with stuff from "some website".
<nuclernadal> inquistor: well you guys have exposure than me, thast why I am asking you
<nicomachus> nuclernadal: then install uBlock Origin, ghostery, and HTTPS Everywhere and fight the bad links.
<littleimp> ioria, also already tried unity --reset to reset all settings
<k1l> nuclernadal: adblockers are important to block driveby infections on java trhough bad ads
<nicomachus> and malicious pop-ups and pop-unders
<ioria> littleimp,  compiz config tool you mean ccsm ?
<nuclernadal> k1l: worst case, PC wont get affected, doesnt matter what malware or spyware ad he clicks online, right?
<littleimp> ioria, yes
<nuclernadal> k1l: ubuntu*
<k1l> nuclernadal: its very unlikely to infect the data on the system.
<ioria> littleimp,  do you remember what did you change ? there is a 'restore default' oprion somewhere
<nuclernadal> k1l: I am not worried about data either, all I am worried about is websites breaking system to a point where it needs reinstall, which happens in windows all time
<littleimp> ioria, i actually also compared the compiz settings for my user and the guest and restored everything to default
<littleimp> ioria, so when i compare the dconf settings they are now the same
<nuclernadal> k1l: I am asking because it happeend with Android phone and then we had to re-install operating system on that android phone
<ioria> littleimp,  rebooted ?
<littleimp> ioria, yes tried that one multiple times
<k1l> nuclernadal: the mobile OS are a different animal when it comes to security. the most dont get any security updates
<ioria> littleimp,  go in Text Entry Setting from the panel indicator
<nuclernadal> alright, so bottom line is, ubuntu OS wont break doesnt matter which website you are browsing and if those websites are trying to load bunch of crap,
<EriC^^> nuclernadal: that's an overgeneralization
<littleimp> sorry killed my unity by resetting it in ccsm
<EriC^^> it depends on the browser, and any vulnerabilities it has, flash etc.
<littleimp> ioria, ok im in text entry settings
<inquistor> nuclernadal, I agree with EriC^^, but suffice it to say the experience on Ubuntu is going to be much more stable then anything you've seen from a Windows install.
<nuclernadal> EriC^^: i want to give this laptop to my friend, he is not computer literate, he likes to watch videos/movies online after searchign google
<EriC^^> nuclernadal: there is a ton of windows viruses out there, for sure
<nuclernadal> how can I make him safe so that i dont have to re-install ubuntu again
<ioria> littleimp,  shift + Super + Space ?
<k1l> nuclernadal: what you stated is not true for any OS. if you want to infect a systen there is always a way. common sense would be not to go onto illegal and malware sites if you dont want to go into risks.
<EriC^^> nuclernadal: i've been using it with no issues
<inquistor> nuclernadal, if you gave this to a friend with Windows installed who would deal with those issues?
<k1l> nuclernadal: tell the user not to do stuff that will risk the system.
<nuclernadal> inquistor: thats the problem, once the laptop reaches friend, there is only remote support, I cant do anything
<littleimp> ioria, this shortcut is already set for switching to previous source
<nuclernadal> if the laptop was closer I would have installed windows and gave it to him
<ioria> littleimp,  yes, and it works ?
<littleimp> ioria, no
<k1l> nuclernadal: overall ubuntu is a safe system and the entry target is much smaller since its not much profit to make malware for a OS that is only 5% on the market.
<inquistor> nuclernadal, Ubuntu is a very stable choice, particularly if you pick a decent browser with a reasonable set of extensions
<Jordan_U> nuclernadal: Disable flash, install adblock, don't make them an administrative user. Also, it sounds like you maybe should be worried more than you are about phishing attacks, which could cause much worse problems than needing to re-install the OS.
<nuclernadal> inquistor: yes, are these the extensions which fellow member suggested to install uBlock Origin, ghostery, and HTTPS Everywhere and fight the bad links. ?
<nuclernadal> Jordan_U: i cant disable flash, how would he watch online streaming movies?
<Jordan_U> nuclernadal: Most streaming sites don't use flash anymore.
<inquistor> nuclernadal, those are good. Also it depends on whose movies he's going to watch. Many streaming services are moving to html5 based players which doesn't require flash.
<k1l> nuclernadal: you seem to rely on illegal and malware websites but want us now to tell you that ubuntu is safe against that. that doesnt work.
<nuclernadal> and there wont be any type of data on that laptop, I am not worried about losing/stealing, all i am worried about is reinstalling OS in case if he goes to p0rn websites, which he will sure go
<nuclernadal> safer than windows, thats what I wanted to know
<Jordan_U> nuclernadal: Could this user give away credit card information if tricked? What about information which could lead to identity theft?
<nuclernadal> Jordan_U: nope, he is not that dumb
<nuclernadal> and he doesnt have CC
<MonkeyDust> what's CC
<EriC^^> credit card
<nuclernadal> whcih browser should I install after installing ubuntu? chrome? chromium?
<MonkeyDust> nuclernadal  ubuntu comes with firefox... chromium sits in the repos, chrome is 3r party
<inquistor> nuclernadal, I prefer Firefox, but if he is going to watch Hulu or Netflix he will need to use Chrome and hal will need to be installed
<nuclernadal> alright, will do
<Pici> hal?
<nuclernadal> should I install older version of ubuntu because its a celeron laptop N2840 and 4gb of RAM ?
<Jordan_U> nuclernadal: Don't give them admin rights and the most you'll likely have to do is delete their browser profile, or possibly wipe their home directory. There is still some risk that damage could be done outside their home directory, but I woukd say it's quite small.
<MonkeyDust> hardware abstraction layer?
<inquistor> harware abstraction layer... its deprecated for everything except the flash based drm used by these two sites.
<nuclernadal> which version should I install, what you guys suggest for celeron 2840 4gb
<inquistor> *hardware abstraction layer
<EriC^^> credit card
<BlueShark> hey, how can I use/run a .vmem file?
<kernello> hello everyone, I was talking about this here last night..since there are more people on the channel right now, I'd like to ask of your opinion again..I got from twitter an 'unusual acc access'email in which the device of access was shown as 'safari on linux'. let alone whether it is technically possible or not, I do not use it. has anyone had similar experience?
<BlueShark> kernello: No, I've found their user-agent detection to be pretty accurate. If you don't use Safari, I'd recommend you change the password immediately. To be sure, enable 2FA.
<k1l> kernello: better ask in the offtopic channel about that experiences
<kernello> BlueShark, sorry, what is 2FA?
<BlueShark> kernello: 2-Factor Authentication
<BlueShark> kernello: https://www.google.com/landing/2step/
<kernello> ah, thank you, BlueShark
<kernello> k1l, sure, just asking here in case it may have any security-related aspect
<kernello> concerning settings etc
<kernello> or application-related
<k1l> kernello: well. i dont know what you do with your system. safari on linux can be the twitter apps. but you should know if you use them or set them up to use your account.
<kernello> k1l, if you refer to clients, no, I don't use one
<kernello> maybe I should
<k1l> kernello: then there is nothing #ubuntu can help you with.
<phos1> I have a website setup in ubuntu, with 3 users. Currently if anyone uploads a file, it’s owned by them and no one else is able to change it. How can i correct this?
<k1l> phos1: put all users in one group and make the folder owned by that group
<phos1> k1l: All users are in group www-data, but if a user makes a new folder it’s then owned by that user
<phos1> So existing folders are fine, as they are all www-data owner:group, but new folders are not. It’s driving me crazy having to CHOWN & CHMOD every time I make a folder
<akik> phos1: give the directory g+s permissions
<akik> phos1: then the new things created under it will keep the group
<phos1> akik: Current parent directory is 774, what should it be?
<akik> phos1: g+s will add the s bit
<phos1> kk, i’ll try that now, thanks
<akik> phos1: i think the number is 2774 then
<HyperMusic> Hey is there a torrents-related channel on freenode?
<k1l> !alis | HyperMusic
<ubottu> HyperMusic: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<HyperMusic> yo
<HyperMusic> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<HyperMusic> still, thanks!
<k1l> HyperMusic: but id you mean warez when you say torrent, then: no
<phos1> aik: That worked, thank you!
<HyperMusic> k1l lol warez
<HyperMusic> i miss me the good ole days
<akik> phos1: thank the knowledge learned 10 years ago :)
<debkad> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<cris_> tac
<Psil0Cybin> does anyone know what else i would install with exim4 in order to send logs to external email
<Psil0Cybin> i want to be able to send email overtime someones connects to my machine via ssh
<xXEoflaOEXx> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Psil0Cybin> craziness
<Guest82871> Psil0Cybin: why exim? postfix is the default no?
<Psil0Cybin> Guestst82 that is what i want to know
<Psil0Cybin> but i want to send it to an external email
<Psil0Cybin> I'm having a little bit trouble understanding the guides I'm a little confused
<doume> slt ala comunauté ubuntu
<Guest82871> you try this?
<Guest82871> https://easyengine.io/tutorials/linux/ubuntu-postfix-gmail-smtp/
<Guest82871> is pretty simple, basically you need to configure a relay host
<Psil0Cybin> perfect
<Psil0Cybin> perfect*
<Psil0Cybin> why would people use exim4 over postfix
<Psil0Cybin> debian vs ubuntu?
<Guest82871> no idea, might be that ex-debian people
<doume> please what is the command to mount a USB key
<akik> doume: you could try "udisksctl mount -b /dev/sdXn"
<akik> doume: a normal mount command also works. you need root access to use it, sudo
<rond_> Hello! I've got noob question - after connecting by ssh to remote computer, how can i specify a path to my local Desktop? i need it to do: scp <file> <pathThatIDontKnow>
<debkad> i think usb key will be mounted by default when it pluged
<debkad> scp file user@host:path i think
<nacc> rond_: so you're trying to copy a file from the remote server to the local server?
<nacc> rond_: why not just use scp directly? Rather than ssh and then scp
<rond_> nacc: i think i need to do it this way because debkad's solution doesn't work
<rond_> nacc: i first connected by ssh to aknowledge the path ;)
<rond_> acknowledge*
<nacc> rond_: scp would verify the path, or error out if it can't find it...
<debkad> good
<nacc> rond_: what are you trying to do?
<Guest88540> If it's one file, scp is good. If it is mult files/dirs rsync over ssh works great
<rond_> copy a file from remote computer to my local
<rond_> it's a single pdf
<rond_> and it will be one small dir
<nacc> scp user@host:path/to/file where/you/want/it/locally/.
<rond_> first i need to learn scp and ssh before i go further ;)
<rond_> nacc: should autofill (triggered by TAB button) should work with typing remote path to file?
<nacc> it is definitively backwards to ssh to scp
<nacc> rond_: depends on how you are auth'd, not necesesarily
<rond_> it worked! :) thanks a lot
<boyan_> good
<rond_> (no autofill)
<root> hi
<Guest66442> hi
<Disaster_Area> hey can someone help me I've been having a really weird bug with a program I'm running, and I want to know if anyone has had any similar issues. Fwiw the program I'm trying to run is my DAW Reaper which I'm using through WINE. The issue is that when I try and open it up the program is transparent. I restarted it once and it appeared and worked ok but when I tried to open any windows within the program [e.g. my preferences, or to insert a virtual
<Disaster_Area> instrument] then those screens were transparent. Anyone had any similar issues or can maybe help diagnose and fix the problem?
<Guest80556> this is ubuntu mate, 1 week old install, xenial, problems with bluetooth (bluez) for the Microsoft Designer Mouse (a low energy mouse), it is simply not detected... Please help
<Guest88540> Disaster_Area, screenshots would help.. also, did you check WINEHQ if the app is supported?
<Guest80556> root@faith:~# dmesg | grep -i blue could find something but also delivered errors...
<Guest80556> [   11.580954] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd failed with error -2
<Guest80556> this is a lenovo L430 Thinkpad running 16.04
<Guest80556> uname -a delibvers [   11.580954] bluetooth hci0: Direct firmware load for brcm/BCM20702A1-0a5c-21e6.hcd failed with error -2
<Disaster_Area> Guest88540, I'll take a quick video of it I guess. I don't know if they specifically support the app - i'm not sure they would but it's an .exe file and the original makers of the DAW say that it works 'admirably' on wine although judging from the forums it seems that with every linux distro the program runs into quirky issues that is different distro by distro.
<Guest80556> *uups*...
<maxcell_> Why when i install openssh-server it generate RSA and DSA keys already?
<Guest88540> Disaster_Area, you might be better off asking in their forums.
<Guest80556> *copy paste is complicated with this two clipboards...
<leptone> does anyone know the PPA for the stable version of Google Chrome Browser
<Guest88540> leptone, webupd8.org might have that
<Southern_Gentlem> leptone, their website?
<k1l> leptone: its the google repo. you get that when you install the .deb package
<Disaster_Area> Guest88540, well I asked on their IRC channel but it's fairly quiet there and I signed up for their forums but my account's not been approved yet. Anyhow, now i just tried to record my issue and it all worked smoothly, so if it happens again I'll just record it again and either it'll work or I'll be able to share the problem xD
<Guest88540> kll is right.
<Disaster_Area> anyway since noone seems aware of this type of bug I'll just leave this for now, rather than try and figure out the underlying problem
<k1l> and webup8 are PPAs with all sorts of stuff. if you activate them you get a load of other stuff you might not want from a 3rd party.
<lifted> i have 2 servers. one is production. i want to copy & paste production and make a development/staging server.
<leptone> Southern_Gentlem, ?
<leptone> I'm looking for the the series of commands ill need to install Chrome so i can install it on a remote server
<k1l> leptone: load the chrome deb package from their webservers and isntall that
<leptone> chromes site tells you to download an installer
<k1l> leptone: wget and dpkg then
<leptone> id like to :
<bubba1> is here the windows 10 chat?
<k1l> bubba1: bad try of trolling …
<Guest88540> lifted, so you want to sync info/configs?
<Pici> bubba1: Try ##windows
<lifted> Guest88540: yeah
<bubba1> ok thanks :-)
<leptone> <command for adding ppa>, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install chrome-stable
<Guest88540> lifted, how are the servers connected now? ssh/nfs/smb?
<lifted> Guest88540: SSH.
<lifted> Guest88540: thank u for helping
<Guest88540> lifted, look into rsync over ssh
<onza> guys how do I recover files from a formatted drive?
<onza> halp D:
<zvio> mode zvio +x
<k1l> onza: i guess photorec is one last hope
<lifted> Guest88540: i can definitely rsync everything...
<Guest80556> please help with the bluez... on the mint mate i had on this laptop (lenovo L430) some days ago bluez could detect the Microsoft Designer Mouse, but the type was bad, the forums wanted me to have bluez in version >5, no i have ubuntu last version, bluez in higher version and cannot detect it... any hint?
<Guest88540> lifted, only advice i have is to run the script from the dev server...also make it keyless ssh(makes script easier)
<lifted> Guest88540: what "script"??
<Guest88540> lifted, consider making the script tar(or 7z/zip) the current content in case of a problem.
<Guest88540> lifted, well you can do it by hand, but why not script and automate
<danm> Hi, does Ubuntu know to switch between GPUs with the default drivers?
<onza> k1l,
<onza> D:
<onza> sudo apt-get install photorec?
<onza> a dumb guy put a ISO9600 + ext4 partition in a windows computer
<onza> and the windows computer blowed it up
<onza> I want what was in the ext4 part
<Guest88540> in 16.04 you can type apt install apt-get isnt needed no more
<onza> no package photorec D:
<Guest88540> onza, have you considered testdisk?
<onza> WTF one of the partitions survived instact :o
<onza> the ISO9600 is untouched o.O
<onza> windows so noob
<tbnbuddha> hello. i got some serious problems with my laptop. i want to do a memtest86+ but it does not apear in my grub menu. it is installed when i check apt-get. it is also listed in "etc/grub.d" what can be the reason that it is not shown in the menu then?
<onza> and there's a virus
<onza> greeaaat
<Guest88540> please dont spam chan onza :P
<Guest88540> tbnbuddha, you can run it from live install media also
<tbnbuddha> 88540 oh man that idea i could have found forself. thank you. i will try
<Guest80556> onza: there is some package foresics-all ... (never tried it): # apt show forensics-all
<kille_> yo
<kille_> anyone here?
<kille_> sup
<pavlos> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kille_> I'm new here. Any good IRC rooms?
<Guest80556> ... still need the bluez... any ubuntu xenial doc on bluetoo' ?!
<kille_> yo peeps.
<kille_> I wish to check some channels out
<Guest88540> so go look..
<Eddinn> kille_: type /list
<kille_> Could ya let me know a few?
<kille_> I hit the googs but it doesn't help.
<kille_> ah thanks!
<kille_> lol
<Guest80556> kille_ here is a small diff between check and spam
<Guest88540> kille, i now see you are new to irc...that changes things. :) this is just one network of many with dozens of channels.
<kille> 88540 yeah it's my first time on here. trying to figure things out. thought as much, but where do you get other network deets?
<OerHeks> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<kille> thanks. i'll give it a bang.
<kille> ok, so do i have to leave the channel before i can do that though?
<kille> not getting any feedback here
<Guest88540> kille, in your irc client there should be several already available... FYI, that is only a portion of what is out there.. some arent listed and some are private
<kille> and how do i leave a channel without completely killing the connection?
<tbnbuddha> my lubuntu installation usb stick has only a "check disc for defects" entry, no memtest86+ one. there was some checking but it does not look like a memtest. just basic files and grub checks. should i m ake an ubuntu usb stick? it should have an memtest86+ entry isn't it?
<Guest88540> kille, you can be in several chans at once
<Guest88540> kille, look up irc tutorial on youtube.. itll answer questions you dont know you have
<kille> 88540 how? thanks for the help btw.
<kille> lol
<kille> i think i should do that yeah
<kille> boobtube ftw
<pedahzur> I have an older laptop (Core Duo, ATI graphics) that I upgraded to 16.04 from 14.04.  For the most part, things are working.  However, X will not start at boot.  BUT! If I do 'startx' as my user after I log in, X starts up just fine.  systemd says the graphical.target is "loaded active active" and systemctl get-default gives me graphical.target Ideas?
<wberger_> hello at all, can someone help me ?
<k1l> pedahzur: make sure no fglrx is installed. then try to start the lightdm and see if there are errors
<Guest88540> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cmendes0101> I'm trying to get BC Match or GMP installed but hitting an issue with php7.0 being at 7.0.9 and those 2 packages needing 7.0.8 on Ubuntu 16.04. Is the best solution to downgrade to make that dependency match?
<cmendes0101> php7.0-bcmath : Depends: php7.0-common (= 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.3) but 7.0.9-1+deb.sury.org~trusty+1 is to be installed
<Guest88540> not familiar with either app but yeah, give it a go
<k1l> cmendes0101: that PPA you use is messing with the depencies. ubuntu ships php7 on 16.04 so there is no need for that ppa
<cmendes0101> ah ok
<k1l> !ppapurge | cmendes0101
<ubottu> cmendes0101: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<cmendes0101> thanks taking a look
<pedahzur> k1l: Odd...lightdm isn't installed, even though I selected it during the upgrade process.
<k1l> pedahzur: what desktop is installed?
<Guest80556> ... still need the bluez... any ubuntu xenial doc on bluetoo' ?! I need to detect that Microsoft Designer Mouse, that i could detect some days ago on the linux mint mate (that is gone now on this HD)
<pedahzur> k1l: KDE
<k1l> pedahzur: that uses ssdm
<woife> hallo
<pedahzur> Hmm...
<k1l> pedahzur: *sddm
<pedahzur> k1l: What's the package name? Because apt-cache search ssdm doesn't give me anything.
<k1l> pedahzur: sddm, i made a typo
<doume> you can help me access to a Francophone Network
<Pici> doume: try /join #ubuntu-fr
<pedahzur> k1l: It wsa installed. I did install lightdm and told it to use lightdm. We'll see what happens now... :)
<gargsms> Anyone here who can help me with Apache2 logs?
<pedahzur> k1l: Welp...that fixed it. Maybe something in the upgrade process didn't work right. Because I remember, when it asked, if I wanted to use lightdm or sddm, I selected lightdm. So, I guess it went ahead and installed sddm anyway...but then configured for lightdm, which made it not start properly.
<gargsms> #ubuntu-server is very quite
<MonkeyDust> quiet
<MonkeyDust> :)
<gargsms> Yes, typo. :(
<gargsms> Been looking for it a long time now
<gargsms> I will shoot the issue here anyway.
<gargsms> I am trying to write a custom log for Apache. For any log entry ending with 0, I am using the declaration below, just to test. Nothing gets logged to syslog in this case. However, if I just do logger -s, then the entry is logged completely.
<gargsms> CustomLog "|/bin/bash -c 'if [ `awk \'{print $NF}\'` -eq 0 ]; then logger -s ; fi" combined
<nacc> gargsms: that's just testing the return code of awk
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> gargsms: is that what you intend?
<gargsms> Even that is not being logged. That's my issue. nacgc
<gargsms> nacc
<nacc> gargsms: err, sorry, i meant it's testing if the output of the awk command matches the numerical value 0
<nacc> gargsms: which seems like it would never be true
<gargsms> I can see in my access.log file that the entries end with 0
<gargsms> Which I did because I modified the log format to test it
<gargsms> I am suspecting there is some syntax error with this. but so far I haven't been able to fix it.
<cmendes0101> k1l: thanks! purging the ppa to downgrade fixed the issue
<nacc> gargsms: do you need to use |$?
<nacc> gargsms: reading the apache page, | doesn't spawn a shell by default
<gargsms> |$ spawns sh by itself. That is even worse because it lacks a lot of bash features
<gargsms> I have two other CustomLog filters which are working just fine
<gargsms> This works: CustomLog "|/bin/bash -c 'stdbuf -o0 grep -E --invert-match \'status:(200|206|302|304)\' | stdbuf -o0 sed -r \'s/status:(\d*)//\' | stdbuf -o0 cat >> /var/log/apache2/err.log'" combined
<nacc> gargsms: what terminates your bash command?
<nacc> gargsms: i don't see a trailing ' in the first one
<docmur> how I reset apt-get so I don't get these kind of errors: E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).?
<docmur> I want to install something but not the thing apt-get is complaining about
<nacc> docmur: you don't 'reset' apt -- it's saying you have some inconsistency already
<nacc> docmur: fix the inconsistency then install the thing you want
<docmur> I can't, it's some super annoying zfs issue, that won't go through, hence I want to forcable clear it without using apt-get -f
<gargsms> nacc, a typo again. There is a ' in the conf file. apachectl configtest passes, there are no errors either
<nacc> docmur: using zfs from ubuntu?
<docmur> libguestfs0 : Depends: zfs-fuse but it is not going to be installed
<nacc> docmur: please provide the full output
<nacc> docmur: in a pastebin
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/w0v2mzNB
<nacc> docmur: what version of ubuntu and where did you get libguestfs0 from? (apt-cache policy libguestfs0)
<docmur> I'm actually on debian 7.8 but that shouldn't matter in this case, because I know there is some way to get apt to ignore that and just let me install what i need
<ahnost> hello
<docmur> http://pastebin.com/h3vqhrVz
<dontgo2sleep> hello
<ahnost> I just updated my ubuntu system and firefox but youtube is saying "your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available"
<ahnost> ???
<nacc> docmur: remove libguestfs0 i guess? or use .debs manually and dpkg. apt won't agree to do things when it's in an unresolveable state like that
<nacc> docmur: so debian broke libguestfs0? or install zfs-fuse?
<k1l> ahnost: youtube will use html5 in most cases
<docmur> Fair enough
<ahnost> k1l okay, how do i fix the problem?
<k1l> docmur: "sudo apt install zfs-fuse"
<k1l> docmur: wait, if that is debian better ask in #debian to sort that.
<docmur> Can't it self breaks during the install and will cancel it, samething if I try libguestfs0
<nacc> docmur: you'll need to ask debian at that point, then, seems odd they woudl have broken oldstable, but who knows
<docmur> Ya fair enough
<docmur> I've seen this before, the solution was something strange
<johnjohn89> I have a patch file for the xournal apllication. how do you install the patch?
<Guest58912> test
<NoCode> Just installed nvidia drivers from the PPA, but I'm still having problems with the nvidia-settings applet. There's no configurable settings in the applet to adjust anything.
<NoCode> What can I do to fix the issue
<nacc> johnjohn89: the easiest thing is probably to build it ina  PPA -- where did you get the patch from?
<Southern_Gentlem> NoCode, did you reboot
<Guest70506> What's going on?
<borgrel> when did trusty get changed to LTS??
<NoCode> Southern_Gentlem, Yes
<nacc> borgrel: trusty has always been a LTS
<Pici> borgrel: it always was an LTS
<NoCode> Getting this error: "ERROR: nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file. This file should have been installed along with this driver at /usr/share/nvidia/nvidia-application-profiles-key-documentation. The application profiles will continue to work, but values cannot be prepopulated or validated, and will not be listed in the help text. Please see the README for possible values and descriptions."
<bekks> NoCode: which just means that the help file will have issues.
<k1l> borgrel: it was started as a LTS but technically it was made a LTS when teh 14.04.1 was released.
<bekks> NoCode: Or did I get that wrong?
<borgrel> thanks k1l
<NoCode> bekks, I dunno. I don't have any settings to configure in nvidia-settings.
<Jordan_U> tbnbuddha: memtest86+ doesn't support UEFI, and so the entry isn't shown on UEFI systems.
<NoCode> That's my current issue.
<toshiba_> ciao a tutti
<PenguinMan98> I've got an ubuntu vps that won't boot. The error given is here: http://screencast.com/t/a85cMptDf .  I cannot access the server physically.  I have a serial console with gPXE I can get to but that's all I have to go on to try and troubleshoot this.
<votlon> so who is an immortal here?
<PenguinMan98> Can anybody offer me any assistance or at the very least point me in the right direction?
<nacc> PenguinMan98: you probably should ask your VPS provider? seems like no disks were detected?
<bekks> PenguinMan98: Contact your hoster, that thing is broken.
<lifted> I did an apt-get update;upgrade and now my 3rd monitor is stuck in 1024x768???
<lifted> do i need to update a config file by hand or something
<PenguinMan98> Yeah.  Just before the crash the server was complaining that it was out of disk space even though it was only using 9 of 25 gigs I bought
<PenguinMan98> I have the host already looking into it
<Guest88540> PenguinMan98, if you have logs/screens of that open a support ticket with them
<Guest88540> ahh
<PenguinMan98> I thought I'd ask here because they usually just come back to me saying that it's an unmanaged plan so they can't do squat
<votlon> PenguinMan98: who is your host if you can give that out
<PenguinMan98> http://a2hosting.com
<borgrel> which is better? ubuntu kde or ubuntu gnome?
<bekks> borgrel: the one you like more.
<votlon> borgrel: to each his own
<PenguinMan98> @bogrel: Don't start religious wars
<k1l> borgrel: better test it for yourself. everyones workflow and taste is different
<votlon> PenguinMan98: i'm guessing there is data on the vps?
<NoCode> Wonder if I should install libxnvctrl-dev
<PenguinMan98> There was before it crashed
<PenguinMan98> This isn't the first time this has happened and last time my data was fine as soon as the issues were resolved
<votlon> PenguinMan98: it may be unmanaged but you should still be able to at least get an image from them if they claim it the disks are on, social engineer that shit on the phone :p
<borgrel> thanks k1l
<PenguinMan98> kk. ty all
<tbnbuddha> Jordan_U thank you. didn't know that
<Guest1615> ciao
<NoCode> hrm, still no luck with any settings in "nvidia-settings".
<borgrel> is there anything (other than the amazon lens) like the AL that i should know about before istalling??
<borgrel> installing*
<ppf> is bash compatible with dash scripts?
<bekks> borgrel: No. Disable and or uninstall the software you dont like, done.
<k1l> borgrel: its opt-in on 16.04 anyway
<nacc> ppf: yes, but dash may not be compatible with bash scripts, iirc
<nacc> ppf: dash is strictly POSIX, iirc (or tries to be?)
<ppf> thinking of replacing /bin/sh with bash
<tylnesh> Hello
<ppf> _or_ i could make my scripts portable ...
<nacc> ppf: or just use /bin/bash as needed?
<tylnesh> anybody using QtCreator and happened to know how to fix this error?
<nacc> ppf: if you need bash, use bash, dont' assume sh is bash :)
<tylnesh> error: open /etc/default/lxd-bridge: no such file or directory
<bekks> ppf: OR use /bin/bash AND fix your scripts? :)
<ppf> nacc: not possible in this very special case
<nacc> bekks: ^5
<ppf> how do i get the directory of the script file portably?
<nacc> ppf: probably call dirname on $0 ?
<ppf> is the script file guaranteed to be $0?
<ppf> (modulo links)
<bekks> ppf: the scriptname is $0.
<ppf> okay
<tylnesh> nobody :/
<nacc> iirc, that means it might depend on how the script is invoked as well
<nacc> ppf: as to $0's value
<bekks> tylnesh: Whats unclear with that error?
<superbfish> i disabled my screen by mistake (fn+F6) and my mouse stopped working, i did modprobe psmouse proto=imps to get it working again but now i can't use 2 finger scrolling.
<ppf> nacc: meaning what precisely?
<superbfish> fn+F7*
<nacc> e.g., $0 is ./test.sh if invoked as ./test.sh but is $HOME/test.sh if invoked as $HOME/test.sh in my quick testing in bash
<ppf> ah, right
<ppf> yes, i deal with that already
<nacc> ppf: ok
<ppf> fwiw: BASE=$(dirname "$(readlink -e "$0")")
<tylnesh> bekks: Well, what exactly is lxd-bridge and why does the qt not start without it.
<ronaldsmazitis> my virtualbox can't launch
<ronaldsmazitis> http://apaste.info/BCaUL
<ronaldsmazitis> sudo /sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<votlon> ronaldsmazitis: ubuntu 16.04?
<bekks> tylnesh: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/07/lxd-networking-lxdbr0-explained/
<ronaldsmazitis> yes ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: Read line 11.
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: iirc you need to turn secureboot off since virtualbox broke their signing keys
<votlon> bekks: is that also why it won't install off of apt-get atm?
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: And then read line 30 and install the headers for the current kernel.
<ronaldsmazitis> wtf
<tylnesh> bekks: Hmm.. why do I need it to run QtCreator?
<ronaldsmazitis> which was the command for kernel
<bekks> tylnesh: I dont know.
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: uname?
<tylnesh> bekks: Never had this problem in Arch nor Debian.. Darn.
<nacc> tylnesh: can you pastebin the output? of invoking `qtcreator` ?
<nacc> tylnesh: 16.04?
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: make sure "linux-generic" is installed
<tylnesh> nacc: Yep
<ronaldsmazitis> bekks uname says linux
<tylnesh> nacc:http://pastebin.com/8x8X5czB
<Grorco> hey can someone help me with iptables, I want the default to send all traffic to port 80 on my machine, then I want to be able to allow specific ip addresses through.
<ronaldsmazitis> 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:41:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<nacc> tylnesh: that's from qtcreator? please show you invoking qtcreator and getting that output
<ronaldsmazitis> k1l it looks like generic is installed
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: which is far more than "linux" :P
<nacc> tylnesh: as that's referring to container stopping
<tylnesh> nacc
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: "linux-generic"
<ronaldsmazitis> ah ok
<k1l> ronaldsmazitis: if that is installed it will have installed the matching linux headers. so details matter
<tylnesh> nacc: running qtcreator from terminal only gets "Setting up the container backend failed.
<nacc> tylnesh: that's probably the bug
<nacc> tylnesh: why does qtcreator need a container backend?
<tylnesh> nacc: That's what I'm asking... Never ever have I heard about something like that.
<nacc> tylnesh: `apt-cache policy qtcreator` ?
<nacc> tylnesh: ah are you using the ubuntu sdk?
<ChetManly> how may I make a window open two one of my screens when I login? say my irc client
<tylnesh> nacc: Damn.. I must
<tylnesh> nacc: I must've installed it by mistake, when setting up this machine
<tylnesh> already purged it...
<nacc> tylnesh: yeah, i think that's what is emitting that startup failure, at least
<nacc> tylnesh: specifically qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<ronaldsmazitis> ok, I'm just checking 16.10 in virtual machine
<ronaldsmazitis> interesting how mir looks like
<bekks> ronaldsmazitis: 16.10 is using X-server by default.
<tylnesh> nacc: Thanks, you're right :)
<tylnesh> nacc
<nacc> tylnesh: so it works without that pacakge installed?
<tylnesh> nacc: Yep. Although it's a shame. I was thinking of trying out app development for Ubuntu Touch..
<rainrawr> hi
<ChetManly> three screens*
<nacc> tylnesh: i *believe* what is supposed to happen when you install the sdk is if it can't find a container management, it should prompt to configure it
<nacc> tylnesh: no idea if it actually does ;)
<Guest80556> ... still need the bluez... any ubuntu xenial doc on bluetoo' ?! I need to detect that Microsoft Designer Mouse, that i could detect some days ago on the linux mint mate (that is gone now on this HD)
<Guest80556> any help is appreciated.
<Guest80556> the mouse is not detected, but some Chinese bluetooth keyboard is.
<Capum321> hello, installed samba and smb.conf doesn't have security = user anywhere, neither as commented line
<Guest80556> (note: this is a "low energy mouse", but have no idea what this means...)
<bekks> Capum321: if you need it, add it and restart samba.
<Capum321> i don't know, but every file sharing tutorial sets it to 'user' value. It isn't working, even with guest = ok and force user = nobody to get anonymous login
<borgrel> i can never get samba working properly ..... use sftp or apache
<bekks> Capum321: So try it the.
<bekks> *then
<Capum321> i mean the security = user doesn't exist in the file anyway
<tylnesh> nacc: Yep, it should, but it doesn't. Such a mess.
<Capum321> ok
<ppf> trying to run a webpy application in uwsgi, but its log contains 'no app loaded. going in full dynamic mode'
<CaRoLiNeR_ReApEr> hey hey
<Capum321> is there an order on this smb.conf?
<Capum321> anywhere in global section?
<bekks> Capum321: yes.
<CaRoLiNeR_ReApEr> anyone know how to use backbox tools ?
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<OerHeks> CaRoLiNeR_ReApEr ^^
<CaRoLiNeR_ReApEr> ok thanks
<ppf> i've been running uwsgi from a virtualenv, installed from pip before, without errors
<ppf> getting rid of the virtualenv right now, using the stock uwsgi
<ppf> version is more or less the same (2.0.12 v 2.0.13)
<Pinkamena_D> about once a week or so I will resume from suspend on my laptop and mouse clicks on the unity panel (top or left) will do nothing. I can still interact with the active window. Whenever this happens, the only was I can seem to get responsiveness back is to open compiz and disable/enable and plugin (so that the desktop kind of refreshes). Things work fine after that unless I click on a program with multiple windows, such that the
<Pinkamena_D> windows recede into the background so that you may choose one (not sure what this effect is called). At this time the desktop will be stuck like that and nothing will respond. I will have to restart unity, and lose any work from the programs. Is there some way to fix it?
<Pinkamena_D> No message in dmesg either.
<ppf> hm, i think this is a bug!
<ppf> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ppf> https://ghostbin.com/paste/gu6um
<ppf> the error refers to this line in postinst: if [ "$BINARY_IS_UWSGI_ALTERNATIVE" -eq 0 ]; then
<Pici> ppf: then run it in a virtualenv if it works that way.
<ppf> BINARY_IS_BLOB is defined as $(update-alternatives --list uwsgi | grep -c '/uwsgi_python$')
<ppf> (plus some boilerplate)
<ppf> which results in ""
<dasxs> sorry for my english. i am just using vivaldi browser on ubuntu. how can i transfer my bookmarks on ubuntu?
<ppf> Pici: i prefer solving problems over avoiding them :)
<Pici> ppf: Well, personally I prefer running each of my apps in their own virtualenv to keep their environments separate.  Also you may want to ask the folks in #python if they've seen something like this before.
<ppf> Pici: i'm pretty sure this is a packaging problem
<ppf> see my paste above
<dasxs> sorry for my english. i am just using vivaldi browser on ubuntu. how can i transfer my bookmarks on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> dasxs, bookmarks, from what browser to what browser ? most browsers can 'export' bookmarks as a html page, clicking them again and storing them is an option
<dasxs> i was using vivaldi in windows 10. then i have export my bookmarks. i have just a bookmarks.bak file.
<dasxs> OerHeks i was using vivaldi in windows 10. then i have export my bookmarks. i have just a bookmarks.bak file.
<OerHeks> dasxs, a quick search gives this: http://techdows.com/2016/03/import-chrome-firefox-ie-edge-bookmarks-vivaldi.html should also include vivaldi
<dasxs> OerHeks but i is not a html file. it is a .bak file.
<ppf> can i report a package bug without creating a new account?
<OerHeks> dasxs, html file is just an example, did you read that url?
<dasxs> yes i read. my vivaldi does not give me a html file when export.
<skinux> How fast are responses on ubuntuforums.com?
<natmal> I'm trying to enable the hwclock service on Ubuntu on my UDOO, but when I run 'systemctl enable hwclock', I get "Failed to execute operation: Unit file is masked"; what does this even mean?
<OerHeks> skinux, wait and see? no way to tell when someone gives answers
<dgs> is it still possible to upgrade 10.04 to 10.04.4 via dist-upgrade?
<k1l> dgs: you better not run 10.04 at all.
<k1l> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<dgs> k1l: for sure. we've got a few customers using a legacy version of our app using 10.04 still. Working with them to get them on to our current standard (jessie), but will be another 6 months at least before a move can be co-ordinated.
<OerHeks> dgs, that is bad support, poor customers
<k1l> dgs: the thing is, that 10.04 doesnt get any security updates since 1.5 years. and you can look at ubuntu.com/usn what issues are there every week.
<dgs> (i've been arguing to upgrade since last year - but overruled by the business)
<dgs> i totally 100% agree - but having to work within what I'm told to do
<dgs> anyways, i'd thought 10.04 was the end of the road, which is where that server is sitting now, but found there is a 10.04.4 which is probably marginally better. From what I can tell I can move to it at all
<Ben64> if it's your job, then you need to overrule them. like how medical officers can overrule the captain of a starship in medical cases
<dgs> *can't move to it at all
<futurile> dgs: if I remember correctly ... you get all security updates through normal apt-get; the only thing that will have changed in the point release is kernel upgrade.
<k1l> dgs: if you run the updates (which you dont get anymore) your system will become a 10.04.X anyway. the point releases are like servicepacks on windows.
<dgs> Ben64: my job is to make recommendations to the business and then do what they tell me to do. These servers are due to be decommissioned and the customers moved onto the current version of our app in the next 6 months - they're totally not interested in the expense of upgrading/testing them when they're going to be turned off soon
<OerHeks> futurile, wrong, 10.04 is EOL, servers are down
<dgs> OerHeks: that's what I thought. So pretty much dead in the water
<dgs> which is fine - just needed to confirm =)
<dgs> thanks all for the info =)
<futurile> OerHeks: ah I see, he didn't do the security updates when they were released.
<Ben64> dgs: your job is "recommender" ?
<borgrel> dgs: post me the server after its decommissioned?
<dgs> Ben64: in this instance yes
<Ben64> dgs: what is your actual job
<dgs> Ben64: contractor - depends on what contract i'm on at the time
<lapion> dgs, you need to change all http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<dgs> in this case, i've been handed a massive document with all the many many many security concerns involving this legacy app running on a unsupported OS, and make recomendations as to the most cost effective method of remedying them
<Ben64> ok so they know and don't care about the customers or security at all, cool
<dgs> Ben64: they absolutely do - which is why the customers are being moved to our current app. But that's typically a 6 month process per customer and when the last one is done... these servers will be turned off
<lapion> dgs, it is possible to upgrade ubuntu to newer version on the same hardware..
<dgs> lapion: thanks. will that pick up the point releases?
<SuperJonotron> anybody know how to get tpm working with 16.04?  tpm-tools seems to have issues with tpmtoken_protect that I can't figure out how to resolve
<Ben64> dgs: no, because if anyone cared, they wouldn't have let this happen in the first place. 10.04 came out in 2010, April. it's been unsupported since 2015, April. That was 18 month ago
<Ben64> no bug fixes, no security updates, for 18 months. there have been big vulnerabilities in things since then
<lapion> dgs, yes old-release repositories still work..
<dgs> Ben64: ahh. so you think we've been doing nothing for the last 2 years? way to comment on a situation you know nothing about. go you
<ChetManly> 14.04 have trim?
<k1l> ChetManly: yes
<dgs> lapion: cool. thanks
<ChetManly> 55 seconds to boot with ssd
<Ben64> dgs: indeed i do, you've had plenty of time to prepare for the end of life of 10.04
<k1l> lapion: dgs they are just an archive. they dont have updates since 1.5 years.
<ChetManly> too long
<k1l> ChetManly: that is not about trim. trim is a different thing.
<lapion> I am still using 11.04 on a desktop because it's the last version which has my prefered de
<k1l> lapion: that is really really not intelligent
<ChetManly> just to get to display manager I might add
<k1l> lapion: you can use an current release and look at mate or cinnamon or xfce
<lapion> k1l, at least he will be no more then 1,5 out of date and not 3+years
<dgs> yup. and the business has had other priorities - that's how things work in the real world. ideally they would have had money and resource to do all the things.... but they didn't and had to pick and choose. as I said, you know nothing about how the business got here.
<ChetManly> k1l: what?
<lapion> k1l, am currently working on mate but has too many inconveniences and does not port my desktop intact
<k1l> ChetManly: trim is not about boot speed. trim is about technically remove old states on the ssd chip from already deleted data to make it available to be used again.
<lapion> dgs, however I need to say ubuntu could have been upgraded on the same hardware.
<ChetManly> k1l: slowes it down
<k1l> ChetManly: your slow boot has another reason, not trim
<dgs> lapion: yeah it's mostly the work around customer acceptance testing that stopped that.
<dgs> focus has really not been on this version for years, so no interest from anyone really in doing anything about it
<dgs> not even now really! i suspect what ever recommendations I make will be mostly ignored
<k1l> dgs: there is real justification to run EOL OSs. and since the options are layed out i think we can drop that topic to not start the circle again :)
<dgs> haha. yeah - i totally agree it shouldn't be in this state
<dgs> no argument from me =p
<k1l> oh, missed a *no. but i geuss we are done with that topic now :)
<ChetManly> k1l: dmesg?
<lapion> I have 16.04 running on a "fablet" with a pentium m1 1.1GHZ with intel 815 chipset from before 2005
<lapion> thats more then 11 years old
<Roman71> I have EeePC 1000HD with Xfce.. Works pretty well :)
<Roman71> ..sorry for my english ;)
<TemporaryAccount> Is this the place to report bugs to the Disks tool?
<TemporaryAccount> I am using Mint, but they said that the Disks tool is the stock Ubuntu one, and so to report bugs there.
<k1l> !bug | TemporaryAccount
<ubottu> TemporaryAccount: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<clonne> hi
<century> hello
<werdfriek> Does anyone know what is required to install qt creator on ubuntu 16.04? I mean, what components are needed? Is there an sdk which is separated? And what am I supposed to end up with? Is is a single program or a suite of programs?
<kahrl> Hi - how risky is it to add a regular user to the lpadmin group?
<werdfriek> Is qt sdk a synonym for qt creator, or are they two different things?
<k1l> kahrl: iirc thats the group for cups
<nacc> werdfriek: `apt install qtcreator` ?
<kahrl> k1l: yeah
<kahrl> I expect that lpadmin users can add arbitrary PPD files, and I know there have been bugs in the past where lpadmin users could change cups's log file to any file, say, /etc/shadow
<nacc> werdfriek: qtcreator is a IDE
<kahrl> are PPD files sandboxed in any way, or are they basically kernel-level driver code?
<kahrl> so, do I have to expect that lpadmin users can escalate to root privs?
<ngvb> hi! how to boot kubuntu from flash drive on old pc without gpt and uefi support
<k1l> kahrl: i am not familiar with the attack vector on cups
<plonguinho> hey
<k1l> ngvb: that should not be an issue. just make a live-usb and boot it
<cbsousa> hey
<kahrl> the attack on cups's log file was this: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=692791
<ubottu> Debian bug 692791 in cups "members of lpadmin can read every file on server via cups" [Critical,Fixed]
<OerHeks> ngvb, does the old pc meet the specs for kubuntu? recent cpu, lots of ram and decent videocard?
<werdfriek> nacc: Yeah, I have something installed and seems to be working correctly but I wonder if I really have everything. (When I installed on my 14.04 before I had several programs : eg: linguist, etc ... that I don't have now).
<ngvb> k1l, this shouldn[t but it is. I have even opened a bug on launchpad, but it is ignored.
<werdfriek> So I don't know enough about qt to know if I got everything I can / might want to play with
<k1l> kahrl: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-5519.html
<k1l> kahrl: so i guess that is fixed.
<k1l> kahrl: i guess you want to talk to the cups guys about that  if that is still an issue.
<teenis> kahrl: yeah you should probably assume that
<teenis> well, depending on the security needs of the environment
<k1l> ngvb: what is the issue then?
<ngvb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1556599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1556599 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "ISO images don't have valid partition tables" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> ngvb: ok, i am not aware if the kubuntu iso is made with gpt. better ask in #kubuntu about that and link the bug
<nubcake> snapd (2.15.2ubuntu1) is being set up (or similar, my ubuntu is setup in german) taking ages, even cancelling it followed by dpkg --configure -a doesn't help, any ideas? (ubuntu 16.04 x64 Server)
<kahrl> teenis: yeah, the feeling I got from reading that bug report is that cups by design thinks of lpadmin users as basically god
<kahrl> combined with the fact that cupsd runs as root (for other reasons), that's very risky
<teenis> yeah, that type of stuff is rarely designed with security in mind
<teenis> especially for stuff that's not network facing
<multifractal> I plan to do a fresh install and upgrade to 16.04. Before I do so, is there a way to get a list of everything I've apt-getted and pip installed, so that afterwards I can hand-pick all the packages I need?
<votlon>  multifractal dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<votlon> or just apt list --installed
<k1l> multifractal: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/packages.list
<k1l> that will make that a list in your users home
<\9> votlon: if he's going to upgrade to 16.04, he probably doesn't have 'apt' yet
<votlon> ah good point
<votlon> i think it slike pip 1.2+ u can just use pip list
<votlon> don't quote me on that thou
<RadeonHelp> Hi, I'm currently troubleshooting a friend's new Ubuntu install, he recently switched from windows but his GPU performance is horrific. He used to get hundreds of FPS in Rogue Legacy but now it's down to an unstable 40 FPS. This is a 2D game and it's running horribly. He is using a Radeon 6480g with AMDGPU driver, would FGLRX help and how would I install it on Ubuntu 16.04?
<Jordan_U> ngvb: With BIOS the boot firmware shouldn't have any knowledge of the partition table at all, it should just execute the first sector of the drive. What happens when you try to boot from a USB drive where you have dd'd the image. What dd command did you use exactly?
<\9> RadeonHelp: fglrx is dead
<RadeonHelp> Yeah I know, but so is this GPU. It's pretty old and it's a laptop chipset
<\9> dead as in, it cannot be installed on 16.04, at all
<\9> because it relies on outdated software
<votlon> RadeonHelp: Linux just isn't 4 gaming, don't hurt me :3
<RadeonHelp> Ah ok. Thanks for letting me know.
<\9> RadeonHelp: my guess is that the card is too old for the amdgpu driver, and the system falls back to something else
<RadeonHelp> That's likely the case. Wondering if the older open source driver works with 16.04?
<\9> try use this command to find out the current in-use vga driver: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<\9> i think there's another driver for use with older cards
<RadeonHelp> Alright, I'll check that in a bit, he just went offline
<\9> RadeonHelp: you'll want the "radeon" driver
<RadeonHelp> Alright, thanks
<\9> at least, that's what i think
<Jordan_U> RadeonHelp: The radeon driver is included with Ubuntu 16.04.
<\9> i used it with my old integrated amd gpu
<ngvb> JordanU, dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096
<ngvb> my bios checks partition tables on usb drives, if it cannot recognize it, it doesn't boot the drive.
<ngvb> bios is phoenix bios pg6.0
<Jordan_U> ngvb: I would consider that a buggy BIOS. How have you determined that it is doing that?
<ngvb> Read the internet.
<Jordan_U> ngvb: Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l".
<ngvb> I cannot do that just now, it needs reboot (which takes long because of optical drive).
<Jordan_U> ngvb: Make that "sudo fdisk --type=mbr -l". The protective msdos label should be fine, but I don't remember off hand if it has any partition marked "active", which may be what your BIOS expects to see.
<daemon555> how do i upgrade netbeans to 8.2?
<nacc> daemon555: not available in ubuntu, you could see if there is a ppa or build from source
<nacc> daemon555: 8.2 isn't available from debian yet either
<danst> hi, did anyone encounter Wicd interface bug, when dhclient has already received all the configuration, but in gtk-interface it still says "Connecting: Obtaining IP address" ?
<daemon555> nacc: so what do i do get the bin file and instasll it again?
<nacc> daemon555: no idea
<nacc> daemon555: i would refer to netbeans webpage, i guess
<nacc> daemon555: or ask in a netbeans specific channel
<daemon555> 'i tried and they said to reinstall
<nacc> daemon555: netbeans 8.2 released *2 days* ago
<nacc> lol
<nacc> !latest | daemon555
<ubottu> daemon555: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ngvb1> thank you, I'll try
<check_> why is catfish so slow?
<check_> term: catfish -v --hidden /  then select . in search window
<OerHeks> catfish is just a gui for locate/find , update your locate db first?
<OerHeks> one is realtime, other is out of a database, sudo updatedb
<check_> term output ->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23282187/
<lordcirth> why would it try to open files for writing?
<check_> started with sudo updatedb
<check_> File System  	size:	215462 items, totalling 7.4 GB	(some contents unreadable)  	usage:26.8 GB of 36.6 GB free (26% used)
<check_>  Home  	size:  5808 items, totalling 3.9 GB (some contents unreadable)  	usage: 26.8 GB of 36.6 GB free (26% used)
<multifractal> I just tried to boot from my 16.04 usb stick I just made -- it said 'not a com32r image'... Is this a problem?
<multifractal> Should I download it again/re-create the startup disk?
<lordcirth> multiply, http://askubuntu.com/questions/67780/not-a-com32r-image-error-when-trying-to-install-from-a-usb-key#67796
<lordcirth> multifractal*
<KOLANICH> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23282234/
<KOLANICH> As you see, it is active
<askhader> Does anyone have any idea where Ubuntu places binaries for different versions of postgresql?
<k1l> KOLANICH: Disklabel type: dos
<lordcirth> askhader, you can use apt-file to look at filenames inside packages
<KOLANICH> k1l, ???
#ubuntu 2016-10-06
<k1l> KOLANICH: that is not gpt. its msdos partition table
<nick1928> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mac running os x yosemite. I'm having some trouble configuring the hard drive so that i can install ubuntu from a bootable usb drive
<doctor-doom> windows rules!
<doctor-doom> jk, dont kill me
<nick1928> any advice would be appreciated!
<check_> <doctor-doom> you wicked twisted boy
<nevidimym> oi
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nevidimym> escrevi e sai correndo pau no cu de quem ta lendo
<OerHeks> nevidimym, english only please
<nevidimym> I wrote and ran dick in the ass who ta reading
<nevidimym> I wrote and ran di.ck in the ass who ta reading
<KOLANICH> k1l, hmmm, may be. How about this type: empty and the result of parted https://paste.ubuntu.com/23282278/
<Bray90820> is there any way to install kernel 4.5 on the live USB?
<KOLANICH> and of course it is not 6GiB, I don't know why parted writes this
<OerHeks> Bray90820, that would take a complete remastering, you better wait for 16.10 with kernel 4.8 , one week to go.
<morf> \o/
<Bray90820> OerHeks: Could I do an install of 16.04 on an external usb and update it that way?
<OerHeks> Bray90820, i think so, ext usb should work like a regular hdd, just a bit slower
<Bray90820> Alright thanks
<OerHeks> but current xenial has no 4.5 kernel, you would need the mainline packages
<OerHeks> which can break stuff*
<Bray90820> I am aware
<votlon> How do you guys feel about running webservers on ubuntu over centos?
<OerHeks> on ubuntu over centos? explain ?
<lordcirth> votlon, what do you expect #ubuntu channel to tell you? :P
<votlon> Better pros than what #linux is gonna tell me :)
<lordcirth> votlon, my workplace runs all production webservers on Ubuntu Server.  It works fine.  Did you have more specific questions?
<OerHeks> oh distro comparison... not going to think about that
<orlock> votlon: I find in general CentOS has better QA
<votlon> lordcirth: Distro wise, i find ubuntu easier to manage, but is there other factors i'm not thinking about that would make centOS a better alternative i guess was my question
<Jordan_U> volker: Questions comparing distros are better asked in ##linux.
<Richard_Cavell> please understand that I have the right reasons for asking this. Ubuntu always used to be the most popular distro. Is it on the decline now?
<OerHeks> Richard_Cavell, what makes you think so?
<orlock> Richard_Cavell: No it didnt, and no it's not
<orlock> Richard_Cavell: and popularity contests are for teenagers and politicians
<Jordan_U> Richard_Cavell: That's offtopic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or ask a direct Ubuntu support question.
<OerHeks> heh, silly question in the #ubuntu support channel
<Richard_Cavell> Ok I don't mean to be inflammatory.
<zartarr> anyone got a coupl of mins to spare, trying to install my printer hp m252dw
<zartarr> when i go via add printers it says mfp 176n and i can't find mine in dropdown
<zartarr> and when i try to go install hplip
<zartarr> i keep missing dependencies
<lordcirth> zartarr, are you installing hplip from repos?
<zartarr> hey bud i've tried the auto installation and now im attempting; http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/manual/distros/ubuntu.html
<fredsua> Does anyone know if Nextcloud Box works with Raspberry pi 3?
<SchrodingersScat> fredsua: doesn't it say so in the ad?
<codepython777> has anyone gotten X-windows/Gnome working with WSL+ubuntu here?
<zartarr> is it wierd i can print test pages
<zartarr> but nothing else...
<newdimension> I'm trying to install pycharm through umake. The man page mentions pycharm. However when I "umake ide pycharm" it doesn't find pycharm
<NoCode> I've installed nvidia drivers, but the "details" window suggests, "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)"
<themusicgod1> i have a qualcom qca956/ar9565 wireless adapter in my laptop that works fine...most of the time. About once a week i can all of a sudden not bring the adapter up. It shows as 'unavailable' in nmcli dev, and disabled in lshw, wicd-curses hangs on getting ip address, network-manager doesn't even see my wifi networks. restarting laptop brings it back up. ath9k was loaded during that time. What's the
<themusicgod1> next step in troubleshooting this? (it's been doing this ever since i upgraded to 16.04)
<themusicgod1> hrm looks like it's updating bios and upstream kernels.
<themusicgod1> disregard, keep up the good work
<Bashing-om> NoCode: "llvmpipe" is the fallback graphics driver. Let's look at the hardware - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - and - sudo lshw -C display - in a pastebin. See what we can work out .
<lordcirth> NoCode, you've rebooted since installing the drivers, right?
<NoCode> Yes, have rebooted. Brb, pastebin
<NoCode> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/17gkTXZM
<Bashing-om> NoCode: "Kernel driver in use: nouveau " is the open source driver. What problem are you experiencing ?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Nouveau suggests it provides support for Geforce.  Wasn't sure if was the correct drivers for the nvidia 950 card. I'm also having issues with "nvidia-settings" not displaying settings, or options. It is blank.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: well . There is the proprietary driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/106780/en-us that nVidia recommends . what release are you running ?
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-364
<ubottu> Package nvidia-364 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-361
<ubottu> nvidia-361 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-361): NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42. In component restricted, is optional. Version 361.42-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 37848 kB, installed size 163365 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<NoCode> Bashing-om, That's currently what I have installed.
<NoCode> So I'm guessing something is misconfigured?
<NoCode> I have the nvidia 361 package installed from the PPA because I was also having this same nvidia-settings problem with default packages.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: According to your pastebin . The nouveau driver is what is installed . nvidia-settings is a component of the proprietary driver . show ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' in a pastebin .
<NoCode> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/G2ST57L2
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I guess I want the proprietary nvidia drivers to run with the 950. I also want nvidia-settings to work so I can configure my screens. In part, that was also a problem. I had both plugged in and one was blank while the other one was not. So I have only 1 installed right now to figure out what's going on.
<NoCode> That led me to nvidia-settings acting all weird.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: with 361 installed you have a mismatch for " ii  nvidia-settings                             370.28-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 " . Maybe best to purge all and reinstall ?
<loki_> hello! how i can disable wacom settings in system settings? i want set them by myself in xorg config file.
<loki_> there is not possible set area, so i want do it by myself.
<NoCode> Have already tried to purge.
<NoCode> I purged nvidia*
<NoCode> Unless I should purge some with some other name, I dunno.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: And removed the old xorg.conf file ? then how does nvidia-settings version 370.28-0ubuntu0~ get into the picture ?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I've purged and reinstalled about 20 minutes ago.
<NoCode> Not sure about the old xorg.conf file.
<NoCode> What xorg should I remove?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/hHD3ANSz
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Something did not happen, as the sytem reports using the nouveau driver . I still say purge and reinstall . What release is this and are the approprieate kernel headers installed to allow the driver to build ?
<NoCode> I'm on Xenial.
<NoCode> I'm not sure if I'm on low-latency kernel atm
<NoCode> Yes I am
<NoCode> Alright, I'll purge nvidia drivers again. Not sure which xorg packages to purge and reinstall.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Hold on . one purges the driver (module) . not xorg .
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Before we purge . check that the jernel headers are installed ; ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<Bashing-om> kernel*
<NoCode> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/4yyub031
<Eli-5dce> hey so lxde logmein hamachi won't install it says it does but it wont show up so i can launch it
<Eli-5dce> can't*
<Eli-5dce> anybody can help me?
<KittyBits> Yo
<bigceezy2> anyone familiar with installing ubuntu on an old mac mini?  The installer fails at the grub install and I have been unsuccessfull at getting grub to install via other means.
<MrEb> #r3dkat
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Yep they are there (headers ) .. what results ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' ?
<Eli-5dce> bigceezy : advice when doing that... don't install grub on mac.
<cfhowlett> !mac | bigceezy2
<ubottu> bigceezy2: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Eli-5dce> !mac maybe
<newdimension> Is the following a trusted PPA? I see it posted all over: https://launchpad.net/~mystic-mirage/+archive/ubuntu/pycharm
<bigceezy2> Eli, if I do not install grub, how does it boot then?
<Eli-5dce> just like android it will automatically boot or ubuntu. Grub is optional
<Eli-5dce> it either autoboots or you get to have a bootloader for safety select
<macbook> Hello everyone
<Eli-5dce> bigceezy2 : so yeah just don't install grub so it will auto boot. It should work. Unless the updated ubuntu doesnt work
<Eli-5dce> greetings macbook
<bigceezy2> the installer crashes at the grub install, even though the files are copied to the HD the rEFInd does not see the partition I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda4
<macbook> Greetings
<NoCode> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/5Vs3XK1x -- I'll restart in the meantime and see. Brb.
<Eli-5dce> bigceezy2 : what version of ubuntu are you installing?
<Eli-5dce> 16.04LTS?
<bigceezy2> 16.04.1
<Eli-5dce> download 13.10 first and start working up the line until you reach the update
<Ben64> no no no no
<OerHeks> ugh bad advise, 13.10 is eol and servers are offline
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Be right back.
<Eli-5dce> OerHeks : wait what? you should be able to do software updates still
<cfhowlett> terrible advice
<cfhowlett> Eli-5dce, 13.10 is dead and no longer supported.
<OerHeks> i just read more bad advise of you, Eli-5dce ..
<OerHeks> No, no more updates for 13.10.
<bigceezy2> what version should i try then?...and 32bit or 64bit?  This is a core 2 duo, but I am told that the efi is 32bit
<Eli-5dce> OerHeks : thanks, i'm in the learning proccess i just wanted to see if i could put my knowledge to the test. imma leave
<cfhowlett> bigceezy2, pretty sure that NO 32bit runs on efi
<OerHeks> Eli-5dce, it is oke to hang around, and help if you can, but be sure of your answers.
<TrunkleBob> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++-.
<TrunkleBob> 699999999999999999999999999999999999+++++++++++++++
<Eli-5dce> OerHeks: sorry i didn't mean USE 13.10 or 13.04.
<cfhowlett> TrunkleBob, stop please
<Eli-5dce> OerHeks: i tried my best
<schism> anyone know how to install multiple iso files to a thumbdrive and select which one to boot from when you boot from the thumbdrive?  been googleing it but most of them look a bit fishy or are windows only
<Eli-5dce> schism i do know that answer
<OerHeks> schism, yumiboot
<OerHeks> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<TrunkleBob> Sorry everyone... cleaning keyboard, didn't realize window had focus
<Eli-5dce> dangit
<schism> thanks OerHeks
<NoCode> Hi Bashing-om It seems these current drivers fail. I'm stuck in a login loop.
<NoCode> Currently running in irssi right now.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Yuk .. how many PPA driver sources do you have as 370 is only availanle from PPA  ?
<schism> OerHeks, it only has a windows exe does it run under wine?
<NoCode> Bashing-om: Just tried to log into MATE. I logged in, but Windows Borders do not appear. I forget the name. Let me check on the 370 availability.
<Eli-5dce> schism : if
<OerHeks> schism, you are right, 'Linux Based YUMI: YUMI for Linux version was broken and is being rewritten.' ... sorry for the inconvenience
<Bashing-om> NoCode: I bet if we read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log log file, we see that the driver is built . we start looking for "something else " .
<OerHeks> this must been recently added.
<schism> OerHeks, no worries I will give it a shot under wine.  worse case I can see if the version of windows on this netbook still even boots lol
<NoCode> Bashing-om: I just enabled that one source from the PPA. Also, my friend said earlier that 361 is only working "properly" with that PPA currently. What should I do next? Remove the PPA, purge again for reinstall?
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Well; the system liked 370 I have yet to encounter where 370 was not functional when chossen . time to read the directions and read the log file ^ .
<Eli-5dce> i used to know stuff... i need to go back to fedora. i clearly know nothing as much as a know redhat and fedora later i might be back later for help
<NoCode> Bashing-om: Okay, put it in pastebin. brb
<NoCode> Bashing-om: How should I review it?
<johnny1126> change a channel
<Bashing-om> NoCode: cat in this instance will suffice  to read or transfer the file to a pastebin site .
<Bashing-om> NoCode: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' will do the job .
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/fE3AqyQu
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: reading.,  I eill nbe awhile .
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, Okay, thank you for the help. You're awesome, man.
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, I'll be right here. :)
<OerHeks> I think with that 950 nvidia, you would need 16.04 with a 4.x kernel ?
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: Ouch ! " 28.804] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the ..... " still reading .
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, linux-headers missing?
<NoCode_> oof
<viktor133> Hi all. my lenses aren't working. specifically, music and pictures aren't giving any results, files&folders, video only previously opened files. any help is much appreciated, thanks!
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Nope checked that qst off .. and then we have " 28.996] (EE) modeset(0): eglInitialize() failed ; 28.996] (EE) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed " getting above my pay grade !
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, I'm sorry. :(
<OerHeks> maybe nomodeset does something good?
<OerHeks> viktor133, did you change settings in systemsettings > privacy  > files & applications ?
<viktor133> OerHeks, you mentioned this before, the settings there are okay, all "included" boxes ticked, only one folder exluded (lower level)
<OerHeks> viktor133, oh yes i did. another option would be scanning your drive to update the locate database, sudo updatedb
<OerHeks> ( this can take a while)
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: OerHeks Well above my skill set - "  28.869] (EE) Unknown chipset: NV126 " HUH ?? .. Bit we can kee[ poking at this ans see what we can learn . as advised look at the system log file .
<viktor133> OerHeks: do i need to reboot after?
<OerHeks> viktor133, no, no need for reboot. locate uses a database, find does it realtime.
<jose__> python is installed by default on ubuntu? if not how i can install it?
<cfhowlett> jose__, installed by default
<OerHeks> jose__, 16.04 got python2 and python3
<jose__> k thanks :D, but how can i open it?
<cfhowlett> jose__, open terminal.  type python.  press <enter>
<OerHeks> in terminal: python ( for python2)  or python3
<jose__> yeah it worked, thanks you all
<viktor133> OerHeks: doesn't seem to do anything... also, it's instant (running the command and getting back to the next prompt i mean)
<OerHeks> viktor133, now i am out of ideas :-( , where is your music stored, 2nd hdd ?
<viktor133> OerHeks: only 1 hdd
<HappyHobo> Hello folks.
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, Should I be looking at /var/log/syslog? Trying to copy to file, and open but encoding is wrong. :|
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: Yeah syslog is what I had in mind .
<OerHeks> " Music lens works with the music library files that rhythmbox generates in ~/.local/rhythmbox/ " here it works fine ( only clementine musicplayer) but takes a 10 seconds to react
<viktor133> OerHeks: deleted rythmbox and installed clementine straight after installing the system
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, Not sure what to do about that error.
<NoCode_> Way too log to copy from window as well.
<NoCode_> Long.
<HappyHobo> I need help resetting my hidden configuration files for mate.
<viktor133> OerHeks: i only seem to have "share" in ~/.local/
<HappyHobo> I went into the file manager and checked the box for hidden.  I deleted gtk 2 and gtk 3.
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: will 'less' deal with that large file ?
<OerHeks> viktor133, just found this post @ askubuntu, not sure this is the right way to do it, but should do no harm > http://askubuntu.com/questions/763015/video-music-and-photo-lenses-show-no-results
<HappyHobo> I don't want to over delete.
<macbook> Guys, I need your opinions.  Is a Sata I SSD worth replacing with a Sata II on a 2009 Macbook (sata2 bus)?  It does support the higher speed, but idk if it will be noticable
<viktor133> OerHeks: the second command gives a lot of feedback, as well as errors and warns
<Bashing-om>  NoCode_ I am also wondering if the X stack is messed up ..  maybe reinstall all the components ?
<viktor133> OerHeks: doesn't do anything either, will reboot to check
<viktor133> OerHeks: just see last command made my sys tray dissappear
<NoCode_> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg"?
<NoCode_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NoCode_> I'll try that.
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: Honestly, I do not know . can not hurt any more to try to re-configure .. but I did have in mind ' sudo apt install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa ' .
<NoCode_> Okay, I'll try that.
<viktor133> OerHeks: still nothing... any thing else i could try?
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, That didn't install anything. I'm not sure.
<NoCode_> Maybe I'll reinstall Ubuntu?
<NoCode_> It is an old install.
<NoCode_> I've had it going probably for almost a year. Though, had it off for 6 months.
<NoCode_> I dunno.
<NoCode_> (Old. For me at least)
<werdfriek> Hi,  I installed qt sdk earlier (I though) but I'm not sure if it installed properly.  I had installed it before  - a couple weeks ago - and there was a "linguist" and some other program (total of 4 programs).  Now, after a fresh install on ubuntu 16.04, I only have creator and maintenance tool.
<viktor133> hi all. got a problem with lenses. files&folders, videos only showing previously opened files. Music and pictures not showing anything at all. any ideas? thanks.
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: At this point a fresh install will be the fastest solution . Though it diews not step us up the linux learning curve ,
<Bashing-om> does**
<werdfriek> So I'm wondering what happened? What's the difference? And, why does it say "based on" in the versioning information of my install?  - http://imgur.com/a/NI9Mg
<NoCode_> On this specific installation, I also had a 760 installed. It blew up(from hardware malfunction(USB card caught fire resulting in the live power wire arcing on the 760's PCB)). So I rebuilt with a new mobo, GPU, case, PSU.  Leaving CPU, RAM, HDDS intact.
<NoCode_> Guess I'll back up some stuff, and reinstall.
<NoCode_> Anything we've done, is again way further than anything I could have diagnosed.
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, Thanks a lot for the help at least.
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: Ouch ! prior to re-installing , Make sure all is good in the live environment on " try ubuntu " mode .
<abma> oi
<NoCode_> Bashing-om, K
<NoCode_> Blasted hell, I should go back Debian. I'm not sure if it's worth the effort though, or if nvidia drivers are as easy to install with all the prettification like in Ubuntu. It's been a while.
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: However, of ya have the time . there are others here wuth the greater knowledge that might take an interest in this .
<NoCode_> I'm willing to try some things if people are interested in telling me what to do. :)
<Bashing-om> NoCode_: Sttll, while waiting . boot up a live USB and make sure is good there .
<Bashing-om> still*
<NoCode_> ok
<NoCode_> 5 MB/s the heck. Fastest torrent, ever.
<viktor133> hi all. got a problem with lenses. files&folders, videos only showing previously opened files. Music and pictures not showing anything at all. any ideas? thanks.
<linocisco> hi all, my ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS has problem shutting down, it took so longer than 5 mins
<n-iCe> anyone using a ssd and a hd at the same time in the pc? thanks.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Many are, what is your ubuntu qyestion ?
<NoCode_> n-iCe, Yeah, of course. It's just storage. One is faster than the other.
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: the correct partition to them, some say, install all to ssd, some say, install /boot and /root in ssd, everything else to sata hd
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Now-a-days the technology has developed . makes no difference if your concern is many writes .
<davido> I use my SSD as the majority of my filesystem's destinations, and my spindle HD for media storage (photo, video, music).
<n-iCe> awesome, thanks.
<n-iCe> Yeah, I was worried, people and forums says a lot haha
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: SSDs have come a long way .. real quick .
<n-iCe> New laptop, so want to make sure, by the way, installing lubuntu, xubuntu, etc, will do the same installation proccess than ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> n-iCe, yes.
<davido> if you have a good backup plan then the only thing to worry about is the cost of replacement after enough years that you won't care anyway
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: I'm loving mine, will not regret, did a big upgrade to a 12gb ram, 250ssd 500satahd and i7 3er gen
<n-iCe> for a laptop, I thikn that's good.
<jeno> nice
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Installs are all the same .. in the respective fenre . as in desktop or server ...
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: thank you.
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: you use Unity?
<jeno> what laptop do you use n-iCe
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: No unity .. my GUI preference is xfce .
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: ok, xubuntu
<n-iCe> clear
<Bashing-om> !minimal | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<n-iCe> jeno http://paste.ubuntu.com/23282979/
<n-iCe> he parted
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: does minimal have graphical installer?
<linocisco> what is the best pdf editor which can add image and text to pdf without changing the layout of existing contents?
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: do you usually use / /boot /home /swap ?
<cfhowlett> linocisco, "best" is subjective and you must decide.  GIMP can do it.
<linocisco> cfhowlett, thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! linocisco
<linocisco> cfhowlett, let me try how to
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: My system partitions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23282996/ .
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: can you sudo lsblk | pastebinit
<n-iCe> pls
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: what do you think http://paste.ubuntu.com/23282997/
<Backwards> n-iCe that is a small hard drive.
<davido> not for a laptop.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: A separate boot partition is no longer endorsed in a standard install . Will lead ya unto trouble if you do not know what you are doing .
<davido> i mean sure, plenty of laptops have 1g or sometimes more, but it all depends on what you use it for
<davido> sorry, 1T
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: small?
<n-iCe> 256GB SSD and 500GB HD SATA
<n-iCe> I think I'm not even using more than 10GB :p
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: can we actually install boot and home in / all togheter?
<Backwards> You can boot from a USB drive that is in the terabytes.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: How much ran do you have, and do you untend to be able to hybernate ?  - swap partition then is required .
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: 12GB I don't hibernate
<Backwards> Depends on if the BIOS will support it.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: ^ that is what the install wizard will do . all in one partition .
<n-iCe> Bashing-om: really???
<Backwards> Not all BIOS will support the latest Terabyte drives.
<n-iCe> damn
<n-iCe> I thought Ubuntu installer do what I manually did
<n-iCe> dammit, now you are making me reinstall all
<Backwards> n-iCe if you msg me I can help you maybe step by step if you want.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: Not that big of a deal to re-do .. when ya know a better :)
<davido> I tend to commit dotfiles to repos, keep personal stuff on the big media drive and in the cloud.  ...the hardware of my various workstation(s) becomes kind of commodity after that. tearing down, staring over, etc. is not that big of a dea.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: And the verdict is ?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I'm just dd'ing the image to USB currently.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: K, jury remains out .
<NoCode> I shall restart into live environment right now. But I should backup some stuff. That way I can fuss around on the live cd. Then reinstall as needed. hrm.
<bugmagnet> hello
<northcode> hey guys, I think theres something wrong with the mariadb-server package. Anyone else notice anything strange?
<bugmagnet> is there anything more low-level that dd?
<northcode> do you need anything more low level than dd?
<bugmagnet> here's the story: client presents with a usb device that won't mount. my xenial laptop acknowledges the presence of the device. Disks says there's nothing to mount. I just want a binary dump of the contents and will use photorec to recover what may be recoverable
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Good back ups are *always* a good thing .
<bugmagnet> because it won't mount, dd won't touch it
<northcode> it won't mount? what won't mount, the partition? are you sure you have a filesystem on it?
<cfhowlett> Bashing-om, shoot, BAD backups are better than no backups.
<northcode> I think you can use dd on the entire disk file
<northcode> something like dd if=/dev/sdb of=diskfile bs=4M
<northcode> tho beware this will make a file that is the same size as the entire disk, empty space and all
<northcode> anyone else having dpkg configure issues when upgrading mariadb-server-10 ?
<bugmagnet> there may have been a file system on it at one time. Whether it has one now is moot. dd can't see it because it won't mount
<bugmagnet> thus my question re lower-level access
<northcode> you see the device with lsblk right?
<bugmagnet> yes, lsblk says it's there
<northcode> like there is a /dev/sdX or whatever
<northcode> is there a partition too or just a device?
<bugmagnet> yep, /dev/sdb
<northcode> like is there a /dev/sdb1 or something?
<bugmagnet_> right, i take that back. lsblk doesn't see it
<bugmagnet_> (i'm talking from the xenial box now rather than windoze)
<bugmagnet_> lsusb says: Bus 001 Device 013: ID 1307:0163 Transcend Information, Inc. 256MB/512MB/1GB Flash Drive
<northcode> aha
<northcode> if its not recognized as a storage device dd won't be of much help I don't think
<bugmagnet_> now, it hasn't been
<bugmagnet_> dmesg says
<bugmagnet_> [ 8039.621420] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=1307, idProduct=0163
<bugmagnet_> [ 8039.621430] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0
<bugmagnet_> [ 8039.622037] usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected
<bugmagnet_> [ 8039.623368] scsi host18: usb-storage 1-1.1:1.0
<bugmagnet_> [ 8040.622603] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USBest   USB2FlashStorage 0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<northcode> hm, I mean it detects that it is storage
<northcode> but it doesn't make the /dev/sdX file?
<bugmagnet_> are you asking if sdb exists in /dev? it does
<northcode> well do you have 2 hard drives?
<bugmagnet_> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 3a 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<bugmagnet_> no
<northcode> so sda would be the pc drive?
<bugmagnet_> that last bit was from 'hdparm /dev/sdb'
<bugmagnet_> yes, sda is the main hard drive in this toshiba satellite l750
<northcode> ok..
<northcode> whats the output of lsblk and blkid?
<bugmagnet_> NAME   MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT
<bugmagnet_> sda      8:0    0 596.2G  0 disk
<bugmagnet_> ├─sda1   8:1    0 592.2G  0 part /
<bugmagnet_> └─sda5   8:5    0     4G  0 part [SWAP]
<bugmagnet_> sr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom
<bugmagnet_> for lsblk
<northcode> ahm then I'm guessing blkid is about the same
<northcode> but if you have a /dev/sdb
<northcode> you might be able to use ddrescue on it
<northcode> or just regular dd
<northcode> and then run testdisk on that
<northcode> How big is the drive?
<northcode> or stick
<northcode> bugmagnet_: do you know how big the drive is?
<cfhowlett> northcode, he's gone/banned
<northcode> oh
<northcode> can I ask why he was banned?
<cfhowlett> idk
<northcode> well thats dandy :P
<northcode> but anyway, I tried upgrading my 16.04 server today, and mariadb-server-10 "fails" to upgrade
<cfhowlett> northcode, #ubuntu-server         might be a better audience
<northcode> ah
<northcode> right, sorry, I presumed this was all things ubuntu but I guess its more desktop oriented
<northcode> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<NoCode> Man, that was crazy. the dd didn't work. Mind you first time using/ adjusting boot order with this motherboard so it was all out of whack. Anyway. No graphics installed, this installation is using: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.8, 256 bits)
<NoCode> Now, I am still in the live environment, I will install the nvidia drivers to see if we have the same problem.
<NoCode> Should I also enable the PPA?
<NoCode> Or just use default installation righht now?
<NoCode> Shoot me in the foot, now I forget his nickname.
<NoCode> hrm. While installing in the live environment... if I install these drivers, how will the live environment notice I have this installed, if installed in RAM?
 * NoCode scratches his head
<Guest2053> NoCode try modprobe?
<hateball> NoCode: Didnt you have your machine installed yesterday? What's the issue?
<NoCode> hateball: Graphics card issue still.
<NoCode> GPU*
<hateball> NoCode: did you try using the nvidia-370 ? I can't recall
<NoCode> Can't remember the name of the dude who was helping me. :P
<iwright> anyone enjoy helping with fixing nuked repositories? :(
<NoCode> Yes, that was the current situation. Even tried 361. Both from PPA.
<iwright> an old laptop of ours was upgraded to 15.10 from 14.04 LTS, and we seriously just need to install skype on a worker's machine for tomorrow -.-
<iwright> and i'm stuck with this -.-
<iwright> NoCode, sweeet @.@
<iwright> NoCode, what would you suggest as a general way to start repairing it?
<iwright> for example, i have no idea what the previous admin did that screwed up these local packages
<NoCode> Do you really want to know? Actually, no. I have no idea.
<iwright> but i do know that i cannot do sudo apt-get install skype without running into all sorts of stuff.....
<iwright> first thing i get is, "the following packages have unmet dependencies, skype: depends: skype-bin , E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<iwright> how can i find these "broken" packages and fix them?
<surya> hello
<noob56k> hello Guest56912
<Guest56912> how i change my nickname ?
<iwright> use /nick [name-here]
<iwright> dayum, seeing something like this scares the crap out of me...
<iwright> "The following extra pavckages will be installed..."
<iwright> gcc-5-base:i386 libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6:i386 libc6-dbg libc6-dev
<iwright> i'm on a 64bit system lol
<iwright> should i... NOT install this?
<iwright> before running this command, i did sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<iwright> any ideas or help with this would be much appreciated....
<iwright> ....man, i guess there comes a time for the long-term linux user where IRC just cannot help them anymore :(
<Guest56912> use /nick Tsurya
<erasmus> Good sense is the most evenly distributed thing in the world
<ledtehnology> fff
<iwright> dayum, seeing something like this scares the crap out of me...
<Guest56912> Guest56912: use /nick Tsurya
<Guest56912> shit
<iwright> "The following extra packages will be installed..."
<iwright> gcc-5-base:i386 libc-dev-bin libc6 libc6:i386 libc6-dbg libc6-dev
<iwright> i'm on a 64bit system lol... should i NOT do this apt-get install?
<Guest56912> i cant changging my nickname
<elias_a> Guest56912: Try just /nick (nickhere)
<Guest56912> elias_a: okey thanks
<iwright> finally -.-
<iwright> Tsurya, lol
<Tsurya> elias_a: Thank you
<Tsurya> :v
<Tsurya> sorry :v
<Tsurya> any aqw player ?
<ledtehnology> эээээ4
<Tsurya> what ?
<ledtehnology> вы кто???
<Tsurya> engglish
<ledtehnology> хуй
<ledtehnology> вам
<Tsurya> njir :v
<Tsurya> engglish please
<ledtehnology> member hac hak
<ledtehnology> jg
<ledtehnology> op op op
<Tsurya> eh, i guest i dont know what you mean -.-
<ledtehnology> hi peple
<Tsurya> people
<ledtehnology> ggkggkg
<Tsurya> Hey
<ledtehnology> hy
<Tsurya> where you come form ?
<ledtehnology> i from rah
<Tsurya> where is that ?
<ledtehnology> in ass of world
<ledtehnology> a to??
<Tsurya> -_-
<siva_machina> isn't that where trolls come from?
<ledtehnology> help me
<gagan>  hi im trying to install windows on my linux machine as iw ant to remove the linux from it and i dont have any live cd
<gagan> when i select opion custom and try to do partition it is not working
<gagan> as it says its nt ntfs or unrecognised partition
<gagan> what to do?
<OerHeks> gagan, you want to wipe all?
<gagan> yea mate
<OerHeks> gagan, just let the windows iso do the job
<MolluskEmpire> how does one add third party repos?
<gagan> how come?
<MolluskEmpire> Because I want ice dove
<gagan> when i install iso it goes to selection of upgarde or custom
<gagan> i slect custom and nothing happens
<OerHeks> gagan, you boot with the windows iso?
<gagan> yea .. using bootable usb
<OerHeks> windows should give an option to use entire disc. if not, join ##windows
<gagan> its an image in usb just got it from someone size likge 4 gig
<OerHeks> MolluskEmpire, any 3rd party repo give a howto, ppas from launchpad us add-apt-repository
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<gagan> no other way to wipe my linux machine?
<OerHeks> gagan, you don't need an ubuntu live iso, windows iso should do it. if not, sorry
<gagan> oh ok thanks
<MolluskEmpire> OerHeks, I have the repo added but I can't update it as it isn't authenticated
<OerHeks> MolluskEmpire, what guide do you follow?
<MolluskEmpire> The one you linked is the one I was already following.
<OerHeks> no, where do you get the info for that ice dove?
<OerHeks> and for what ubuntu version?
<MolluskEmpire> I'm running xenial but I pulled the repo from https://packages.debian.org/source/sid/icedove
<MolluskEmpire> excuse me
<MolluskEmpire> https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mozilla/icedove.git
<OerHeks> MolluskEmpire, don't mix debian and ubuntu repos.
<MolluskEmpire> How do I get icedove then?
<MolluskEmpire> Also, why not mix pieces of other repos?
<OerHeks> ubuntu packages are build different, in some details.
<OerHeks> icedove is just thunderbird ( in our repos)
<OerHeks> i find no ppa/repo for icedove.
<MolluskEmpire> Right, which is why I'm asking about adding third party repos
<MolluskEmpire> Because Ubuntu doesn't have it
<MolluskEmpire> I would use trisquel but I'm not ready to give up a few proprietary programs yet
<ducasse> MolluskEmpire: why not use thunderbird? it's the same thing, only different name and logo.
<linocisco> hi all, my ubuntu Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS has problem shutting down, it took so longer than 5 mins
<linocisco> what would be the most likely problem?
<MolluskEmpire> Freedom #2, if I can use a totally free version with the same functionality I'd prefer to do that.
<linocisco> even if I moved a computer a little bit , it shutdown. shake resistence is so poor
<ducasse> MolluskEmpire: the licence is the same.
<OerHeks> .. thunderbird is not free?
<ducasse> MolluskEmpire: debian themselves are going to be shipping standard firefox and thunderbird, they've reached an agreement with mozilla.
<elias_a> MolluskEmpire: Why do you presume Thinderbird is not free software?
<MolluskEmpire> proprietary artwork, as well as the branding issues though what is the agreement they've reached?
 * OerHeks facepalms
<kazuistik> türk varmı
<tiox> I hve an interesting question about lightdm; Previously, global login settings were stored in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf, what's the present-day equivalent?
<tiox> Does lightdm support per-user setup and cleanup today?
<OerHeks> tiox, isn't it still the same conf?
<tiox> Does the file simply not exist in my version of Ubuntu?
<tiox> LTS 16.04, Ubuntu MATE but I assumed lightdm would be the same across all flavours.
<ducasse> MolluskEmpire: look it up if you're interested, it's offtopic here. the issue was debian putting code from new versions in old versions and keeping the name 'firefox/thunderbird' and the version number.
<ducasse> tiox: no lightdm.conf by default, no.
<OerHeks> on mate, is it  /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu-mate.conf ??
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> Okay hello all I have a few queries. I am running this in VMWare 12 Workstation PRO (12.5)  Fully licensed. I thought Ubuntu was Debian but it is Gnome. I have an 15 2400 and I can decdicate 12 GB of ram to it though I wont. (more)
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> i5
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> Now what is a good amount of Ram to set up to run smoothly? 2nd question is Why is it when Ubuntu goes into the GUI it shows the backgrount tiled (This happens in a NON VM too) is there a fix? And does Steam work in a VM? Any ideas anyone
<cfhowlett> Morisato_K1|Ubun, steam works natively in linux. no VM neede.
<OerHeks> 8 gb for a VM is plenty.
<OerHeks> if your background is smaller than your desktop, it will get tiled. solution: spread the picture.
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> I know that not that it is a VM to run Steam, the VM is the Ubuntu
<qoutroy> h5
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> Okay I will reduce it to 8GB
<OerHeks> steam in a vmware box, not sure you get good framerate with 3d games.
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> The tile happens no matter the background size (this is a 4k pic) it only happens when you are logging in to the desktop
<tiox> OerHeks: Seems like it, I just wanted some confirmation.
<tiox> Also, this sentence seems to confirm something I thought about lightdm;
<tiox> "With LightDM 1.11.7 we have new behaviour for multi-seat configuration.   Thanks to the great work of Laércio de Sousa LightDM now starts seats as   defined by logind."
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> This happens on the VM as well as my Ubuntu/Windows box
<cfhowlett> steam in a VM is not the same as natively linux steam = no high graphics support with the "VM" graphics divers
<tiox> So basically... lightdm can define per-user actions?
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> yeah I fugured that Steam in a VM would suck
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> I searched and searched to see if I can find a way to get around that and use my Radeon R7 360
<saturday> hi
<linocisco> slow shutdown, what's wrong?
<OerHeks> there is an ( old) multiseat wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiseatTeam/Instructions
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> I forget what is the off topic help (or discussion channle)
<cfhowlett> !ot | Morisato_K1|Ubun
<ubottu> Morisato_K1|Ubun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> Thank you very much
<linocisco> Morisato_K1|Ubun, doita shima shete
<Morisato_K1|Ubun> -_- I am not Japanese It is a nickname I use in an Anime channle :P I am not a weeaboo (however that is spelled) I have an apprication for Japanese Anime and games. Okay
<cfhowlett> Suntop_Kinseeker, still here in ubuntu ... perhaps you thought this was #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Not intended to be sent here. I meant to send that to an IM window sorry
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Switching to Off topic
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<zodiacxix> gereetings! I'm not here long, just thought I'd test the user friendly settings I compiled for hexchat for a new user to linux!
<zodiacxix> Was too lazy to login to my real username so I used roman numerals for this nick haha
<zodiacxix> seeya guys
<saturday> hi @zodiacxix
<Suntop_Kinseeker> Okay how do I stop it requesting my password..... on idle
<matti> Hello there kind folks!
<matti> Who would be the best person to talk to about Ubuntu Wiki?
<k1l> matti: what is the issue?
<matti> k1l: Hi there.
<matti> k1l: I cannot edit my own personal page any more, it's locked for some reason.
<k1l> ah yeah, the wiki was locked due to spam  abuse
<k1l> matti:  #ubuntu-doc should be the teams channel
<orpheus> has joined
<ppf> where do i report package bugs?
<hateball> !bug | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ppf> can i  log in to launchpad with openid?
<ppf> 'cause i don't really want to create a new account
<ppf> :)
<punkoivan> ppf, try and share your experience with us ^_^
<jackhum> is there any provision or software that can help me to make restore points?
<jackhum> some kind of backup program
<ppf> punkoivan: regarding openid? well launchpad has no obvious button for logging in with , say, gmail or github
<bekks> !backup | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<marba> helo
<marba> hello
<matti> k1l: Thank you!
<orpheus> hello
<miguel2> helloo
<bobby__> Hello, World!
<matti> Hello bobby__!
<borgrel> so ... what do u recommend? 100MB (ext2) for /boot (is it lilo or grub?) 2x RAM (swapfs) 50GB (ext3) (root) and the rest of the space for /home what fs do u recommend (used to like reisierFS)
<k1l> borgrel: why /boot ? if you need a boot its too small. why 2x ram? 1x ram is enough for suspend
<borgrel> grub for linux mint fits on 100MB (its 57MB or something)
<borgrel> so 200MB??
<k1l> borgrel: do you need a seperate /boot at all=
<matti> borgrel: /boot - 512 MB at least, ext2 is fine, but ext3/4 would be fine too; swap - 1.5x the RAM is fine; / at least 8 GB or more; and /home - rest.
<borgrel> no root partition?
<borgrel> bleh, missread
<borgrel> many thanks matti
<matti> borgrel: In terms of the file system, ext4 or XFS (my personal preference) for /home, / can be ext4 or else.
<k1l> borgrel: if you dont need /boot and make a too small one you just get into trouble
<k1l> borgrel: that is why i ask if you really need a /boot
<matti> If tou are going to install a lot of of things, then larger / since /usr, /var and /lib would grown eventually.
<matti> you*
<matti> If you plan to add HDD/SSD, then put /home on LVM/LVM2 and it should be future proof.
<brunch875> I've read unity8 is coming to 16.10 horray!
<brunch875> does anyone know if the nvidia propietary drivers work with it yet?
<k1l> brunch875: not as standard desktop. but yes
<pandaadb> hi, i was wondering, whenever there is an upgrade available on apt upgrade, is there a way for me to find out what changes went into that upgrade/
<pandaadb> Like release notes etc?
<bazhang> !notes | pandaadb
<ubottu> pandaadb: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> the wiki will have the next release once its up and out pandaadb
<bazhang> ie 16.10 yakkety
<akik> pandaadb: apt list --upgradeable is that what you are looking for?
<hateball> pandaadb: There is "apt-get changelog <package>"
<louis_> Hi  I just tried to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 using sudo do-release-upgrade but I have an error with keyboard-configuration package: 'LC_CTYPE=fr_FR.UTF-8' is not a git command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration gives:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: keyboard-configuration is broken or not fully installed
<brunch875> awesome, thanks hateball
<louis_> Can someone help me ?? My machine is not working and I gotta work !
<Ahnost> Hey
<Ahnost> Hello?
<ducasse> louis_: you could try reinstalling the debconf package
<wrksx> guys, I'm trying to create a deploy script for my website. I thought the best route would be to setup a custom user for that script, so I can manage permissions and stuff
<Ben64> what is a deploy script
<wrksx> it's a script that would fetch sources from a git repo and copy them sowhere else, set permissions, and update a symlink
<wrksx> so the first issue is how do I have the script run with a specific user as opposed to the user actually calling the script?
<Ben64> setuid
<kahrl> you can't setuid scripts
<wrksx> Ben64, cool thanks
<Ben64> really easy to open a big security hole like that
<wrksx> oh
<kahrl> use sudo: sudo -u username path/to/script
<wrksx> so I will need sudo everytime I want to call that script
<wrksx> not very nice
<kahrl> you could define an alias
<pandaadb> hateball, that is exactly what i meant :) thanks
<pandaadb> i was wondering if a specific commit for the xserver made it into an upgrade and my google wasn't successful
<harpeet> hello
<harpeet> need some help
<harpeet> Want to install gnome on ubuntu 16.04, i have been using unity.
<harpeet> what should i use apt-get install gnome-shell or apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<bazhang> try them and see harpeet
<bazhang> no one can know but you what fits harpeet
<harpeet> bazhang: help me understand what should i go for
<bazhang> harpeet, thats not possible
<harpeet> tell me the difference
<Vorap> harpeet If I remeber correcty the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package contains the whole de and some other things aswell
<bazhang> try a chat channel for that harpeet
<harpeet> i would opt myself
<harpeet> what channel is it?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic harpeet
<Vorap> harpeet I am on the bus right now. Moving to subway soon. I can do some reasearch for you then
<Vorap> Ohh. Yeah bazhang is right
<harpeet> Vorap: thank you, but i search on this, i wanted to know if someone knows better
<k1l> harpeet: the gnome-shell is just the desktop. the desktop package is the whole set of standard apps etc.
<bazhang> harpeet, its a poll questions, please dont do it here
<harpeet> if i only want the look and feel? i should go for shell
<wrksx> On my system some user have shell configured as /bin/false
<wrksx>  and other as /usr/sbin/nologin
<wrksx> is there a difference ?
<UrsaTempest> Question, I was installing fpc 3.0 on Kubuntu when I realize it can't uses crt/wincrt. So I checked the usr/lib/fpc, and somehow it is missing wincrt.
<UrsaTempest> AFter that, I decided to remove it, but after I checked root there appears some fpc folders still. And there are files on it.
<UrsaTempest> So the question is, how do I remove the one in root?
<UrsaTempest> The folders, I mean
<leonarth> hello
<leonarth> I have the /var folder mounted on a disk that doesn't exist anymore
<leonarth> I've tried to edit the /etc/fstab to change where it gets mounted in recovery mode
<leonarth> but I seem unable even as root to edit the file system tab
<nicanaca0> Hey chat, can someone confirm that fail2ban > denyhosts when it comes to preventing bruteforce/ddos issues? It seems they do similar jobs but fail2ban does has more functionality and is more up to date. If i'm misunderstanding I'd appreciate a pointer
<hateball> nicanaca0: fail2ban wont protect you against ddos
<nicanaca0> I didn't mean ddos specifically I was more implying some IP trying to connect more than is reasonable acceptable. I'm not thinking botnet protection.
<hateball> NCsaba: but yes, fail2ban is likely what you will want to be using
<hateball> It comes with quite sane default jails for a number of services
<nicanaca0> Thanks for the confirmation hateball, when it comes to server security do you do any IDS stuff? psad, tiger and tripwire are software I've seen mentioned. What's you opinion on this stuff?
<hateball> nicanaca0: I do not, at work we have proprietary appliances for that stuff
<XATRIX> Hi, i've changed a notebook ,and transfered my system to the new one. But i can't start Xserver. How can i start it with default settings or maybe reconfigure it via CLI to be able to run it, and reconfigure it later on ?
<nicanaca0> Ok but if you didn't have proprietary stuff :P would you feel it's worth actively trying to monitor this stuff with open source tools?
<hateball> XATRIX: what GPU did the old one have, and what does this one have?
<XATRIX> hateball: my previous has Radeon. my new one Intel HD
<alkisg> XATRIX: also, how do you transfer the system, e.g. with a plain cp, or by swapping the hard drive...
<hateball> XATRIX: Hmmm, I dont really know about AMD. Might be you need to purge fglrx (if older than 16.04) and make sure intel module loads
<XATRIX> Acronis TrueImage
<hateball> so... dd
<XATRIX> is there something like xorg-config or
<alkisg> XATRIX: do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<hateball> nicanaca0: Not really a topic for this channel :)
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hateball> nicanaca0: And not a subject of interest to me really :p
<XATRIX> alkisg: yeap, i tried to remove it. still no progress
<nicanaca0> hateball, ok dude, do you know of a more suitable channel? I'm not looking for hard advice, just peoples opinions on server setup/security
<XATRIX> I tried #lspci -v . It says i have i915 driver loaded
<hateball> nicanaca0: well there is ##networking or ##security
<hateball> !alis | nicanaca0
<ubottu> nicanaca0: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<alkisg> XATRIX: what happens if you run `xinit` as root?
<average> why were all my Pg dbs trashed after trusty->xenial upgrade?
<average> it's a rhetorical, don't answer
<average> btw, whoever made this possible, F*** you and your entire family
<XATRIX> alkisg: (EE) no screens found
<average> now I have to spend hours dumping and reimporting
<average> I'm out
<alkisg> XATRIX: which ubuntu version and which desktop environment is that?
<k1l> XATRIX: make sure no fglrx is installed anymore. then make sure there is no xorg.conf left. better rename that to xorg.conf.backup
<Shogoot> so ubuntu xenial server is not sending email. isint it suposed to be ready to send mail out of the box?
<k1l> Shogoot: you still need to configure it.
<nicanaca0> thanks for your time and the pointers hateball :thumbs-up:
<OneM_Industries> So, I'm having a bit of a hardware issue that I was wondering if I could resolve in software.
<OneM_Industries> Whenever I use my mic on ubuntu 14.04, it generates a 60hz hum that drives everyone else on the VOIP channels I'm in insane.
<louis_> @ducasse can you help me achive this ?
<louis_> @ducasse can you help me do it ?
<OneM_Industries> I was wondering if it was possible to set up a band-specific filter somehow, so that only 60hz would be filtered, and everything else would be left alone.
<hateball> nicanaca0: it's all good :)
<hateball> OneM_Industries: that is *probably* achievable using pulse-audio equalizer, somehow
<OneM_Industries> I've been tinkering with it for a couple of months.
<OneM_Industries> I've been banned from talking in at least one channel until I fix it, it's so bad.
<hpsm22> hi guys, pls I made update-grub and couldn't boot up (grub dissapeard) now I have liveCD and dont know how to fix the grub, any ideas?
<hateball> OneM_Industries: googling suggests one can load ladspa plugins into pulseaudio to reject frequencies
<hpsm22> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> OneM_Industries: and you've tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/18958/realtime-noise-removal-with-pulseaudio ?
<hpsm22> pls help with installing grub via liveCD
<EriC^^> hpsm22: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OneM_Industries> hateball: And I hadn't even seen that. Thank you!
<hateball> OneM_Industries: Havent tried it myself tho, I just have some levels of google-fu
<OneM_Industries> Yeah.
<hateball> OneM_Industries: feel free to report if it works well or not, I may apply it myself :)
<OneM_Industries> First I have to wait for my test subjects to get back on the VOIP.
<loa> hello! how i can disable ubuntu from controlling my wacom? i want setup area by myself.
<loa> problem is that if i even setup it in xorg, something recover settings to default one, and it do this even after unlocking screen.
<Kunda> Wiki markup typo in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OtherProjectSchedules for ---> === April 2016 ===
<matejko> EriC^^ got it {pastebinit}
<EriC^^> matejko: ok type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<matejko> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23284154/
<EriC^^> matejko: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<matejko> EriC^^ already mounted
<EriC^^> matejko: ok, type the following
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<geek> hi
<matejko> EriC^^ done
<matejko> EriC^^ no output
<EriC^^> matejko: ok, type sudo chroot /mnt
<matejko> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> matejko: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<vegberg> Hi
<Guest17172> hello
<Guest17172> guys
<Guest17172> is anyone alive out there
<vegberg> no
<Guest17172> really
<vegberg> everyone here is a bot but you
<Guest17172> ?
<Guest17172> what do you mean
<Guest17172> vegberg
<vegberg> I'm joking
<Guest17172> yeah i know
<matejko> EriC^^ installation finished. No error reported. but it said installin for -386-pc platform and i have 64bit ubuntu installed
<Guest17172> where are you from
<EriC^^> matejko: no problem
<EriC^^> matejko: try update-grub
<Guest17172> vegberg : where are you from
<borgrel> i'm not even a bot
<borgrel> i'm a butt
<vegberg> im from norway
<Guest17172> hi borgrel
<vegberg> why?
<Guest17172> friends ?????
<vegberg> what
<matejko> EriC^^ added a boot menu entry so I guess thats it?
<EriC^^> matejko: yeah
<EriC^^> matejko: type exit then try rebooting
<k1l_> !ot | Guest17172 vegberg
<ubottu> Guest17172 vegberg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matejko> thank you very much :} brb
<Kunda> where do i report ubuntu wiki typos ?
<vegberg> anyway, i'm having problems with pulseaudio increasing the mic boost automatically
<EriC^^> matejko: no problem
<vegberg> does anyone know how to fix it?
<vegberg> my temporary solution has been to make a script that resets it every 0.1 sec
<pitiye> what are the rooms that discuss current affairs in Freenode ?
<k1l_> pitiye: #freenode for freenode issues
<pitiye> k1l_: thanks
<check_> what software do I use to make a 16.10 bootable 4Gig memory-stick
<matejko> Eric^^ cant boot from HDD
<vegberg> check_: what os are you currently on?
<k1l_> check_: what OS do you use right now?
<check_>  <k1l_> xubuntu 16.04
<k1l_> check_: then use usb creator, or dd on cli
<check_> <k1l_> dd walk thru?
<EriC^^> matejko: is the hdd first in the boot order, what error do youg et
<vegberg> check_: Here's an article on it https://www.linux.com/blog/how-burn-iso-usb-drive
<world> hi
<vegberg> hello!
<matejko> Eric^^ yes first, and after manually selecting to boot from HDD, it just hide the "boot table" and open again
<k1l_> check_: sudo dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M         make sure sdb is the right device and not your hdd
<werld> hi
<vegberg> though if you have multiple hard drives you might not want to write to /dev/sdb :p
<EriC^^> matejko: try the hdd settings in the bios, ahci etc
<matejko> Eric^^ ok brb
<check_> thanks ->> <vegberg> & <k1l_>
<matejko_> EriC^^ still nothing
<matejko_> EriC^^ can we try whole thing with grub again?
<EriC^^> matejko_: ok
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<pagios> hello,all, anyone using mozilla evolution mail? i need to open the mails in tabs but it opens in new windows any idea
<matejko_> EriC^^ mounted
<EriC^^> matejko_: ok, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<matejko_> EriC^^ ok
<EriC^^> matejko_: is the bios set in csm legacy mode?
<matejko_> EriC^^
<EriC^^> matejko_: ?
<matejko_> EriC^^ whats next after for i in ...
<matejko_> ?
<EriC^^> matejko_: sudo chroot /mnt
<matejko_> EriC^^ ok
<fireman__> Hi EriC^^ : its me again :D
<fireman__> My wifi button swapped with airplane mode switch, so I cant turn wifi on, wifi LAN hardblocked yes
<EriC^^> matejko_: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<deronnax__> elasticsearch package in ubuntu 16.04 is completely broken
<EriC^^> matejko_: try running ls /sys/firmware/efi for me
<deronnax__> it's shame
<EriC^^> fireman__: hi :D
<deronnax__> won't start & will fail silently by default
<fireman__> EriC^^: My wifi button swapped with airplane mode switch, so I cant turn wifi on, wifi LAN hardblocked yes
<EriC^^> !bug | deronnax__
<ubottu> deronnax__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<deronnax__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/elasticsearch/+bug/1465374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1465374 in elasticsearch (Ubuntu) "init script doesn't show startup errors" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matejko_> EriC^^ config_table  fw_platform_size	runtime      systab      efivars       fw_vendor		runtime-map  vars
<EriC^^> matejko_: ok, it means you're booted in uefi mode
<OerHeks> deronnax__, also bug #1487274 Elasticsearch choking on non-ASCII characters.
<ubottu> bug 1487274 in Mahara 16.04 "Elasticsearch choking on non-ASCII characters" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487274
<matejko_> EriC^^ yes is that bad?
<EriC^^> matejko_: see if the bios is set to uefi mode and disable it, enable csm legacy mode
<matejko_> EriC^^ okay will try that... exit and reboot? installed without errors
<deronnax__> OerHeks, is it a bug in Elasticsearch or in ubuntu packaging ?
<EriC^^> matejko_: yeah try update-grub again then exit and reboot
<matejko_> EriC^^ ok brb
<OerHeks> deronnax__, not sure what causes this.
<loa> hello! how i can disable ubuntu from controlling my wacom? i want setup area by myself.
<OerHeks> deronnax__, maybe it is systemd, this page gives some tips, not tested myself https://discuss.elastic.co/t/cant-start-elasticsearch-with-ubuntu-16-04/48730/7
<loa> i am talking about this stuff unity-control-center wacom
<loa> i don't even want gui for setup it.
<loa> i want ubuntu just leave alone my device.
<debkad> i have a little problem, my .xsession-errors doesn't output errors
<debkad> this is what inside it: http://dpaste.com/1H7NN2N
<debkad> each time i check it i see that
<debkad> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<debkad> i have never seen this issue before
<debkad> allo
<debkad> o_o
<punkoivan> ?
<debkad> it was useful when checking errors though
<Furai> Hey, latest system update made my ubuntu gnome into infinite boot loop.
<Furai> Anyone have similar issue?
<debkad> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
 * borgrel gives ubottu a can of febreeze
<matejko> EriC^^ cant boot with legacy CMS .. only in UEFI ... even cant boot from USB with CMS
<EriC^^> matejko: what happens when you boot in legacy?
<matejko> EriC^^ still cant boot with HDD .. i think update-grub is messing it
<EriC^^> matejko: with legacy + trying the normal install what happens?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<debkad> hi BluesKaj
<matejko> EriC^^ at first black screen with "system changed - reboot now" then it reboots automatically and show me just the boot table.. when selecting HDD or USB nothing happens, same table poping down and up again
<BluesKaj> hi debkad
<EriC^^> matejko: odd
<EriC^^> matejko: try reinstalling in uefi mode
<matejko> EriC^^ reinstalling ubuntu?
<EriC^^> matejko: yeah
<EriC^^> matejko: make a fresh gpt partition from the live usb and let it install
<qwertyco> I have a little problem when I connect the internet via wifi, sometimes later wifi connection has been lost for xenial
<matejko> EriC^^ reinstalling ubuntu?
<matejko> EriC^^ check this
<matejko> EriC^^ http://paste2.org/DvEL19E2
<matejko> EriC^^ :=================== Suggested repair
<matejko> The default repair of the Boot-Repair utility would purge (in order to) and reinstall the grub2 of sda1 into the MBR of sda.
<matejko> The boot flag would be placed on sda1.
<matejko> Additional repair would be performed: unhide-bootmenu-10s"
<EriC^^> matejko: yeah
<EriC^^> matejko: try making a gpt partition and reinstalling in uefi mode
<loa> hello! how i can stop ubuntu unity from trying to setup my wacom tablet?
<loa> i want be able setup it only with only xsetwacom and xorg configuration.
<loa> it purges my settings, i don't like this :(
<Furai> Hey, latest system update made my ubuntu gnome into infinite boot loop.
<_Wise_> hi *
<_Wise_> I have an armada of Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS installed, I thought about upgrading them to 16.04 LTS next year
<_Wise_> but when I look at this page: https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/65d114f8-release-chart-desktop.png?w=800
<_Wise_> it turns out that 14.04 LTS *HARDWARE* stops soon
<_Wise_> am I in danger ?
<BluesKaj> !LTS | _Wise_
<ubottu> _Wise_: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<bunjee> anyone know Linux Mint?
<ikonia> yes, all the people in the linux mint channel
<BluesKaj> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bunjee> just got 403 forbidden
<_Wise_> BluesKaj: I know about the LTS 5 years support, that's why I chose LTS actually. But on the Ubuntu website I see that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Hardwares updates stop *now*
<_Wise_> and I'm not sure about what this means
<OerHeks> Wise there is a small overlap, i guess with older hardware you are safe.
<pauljw> _Wise_, if your hardware is working now and you're not planning major hardware upgrades between now and the time you plan to upgrade to 16.04, I don't think you'll have a problem.
<bunjee> ubottu - just got 403 forbidden
<ubottu> bunjee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Wise_> pauljw: thing is that all these servers are running on Azure, meaning that if I re-instantiate a server, could be that it lands on a new hardware...
<OerHeks> bunjee, read the error, maybe is says something about registering with freenode?
<OerHeks> c/is/it
<BluesKaj> _Wise_, then if you are worried about new server HW support, maybe the people at #ubuntu-server can help
 * _Wise_ oops :)
<bunjee> oerheks - 403 forbidden nginx/1.10.0 is what it reads
<_Wise_> thx
<BluesKaj> np
<average> any reliable terminal out there?
<average> so far I tried
<average> 1) gnome-terminal
<average> 2) lxterminal
<average> 3) xterm
<average> and now because ubuntu xenial 16.04 has messed up the fonts for xterm, I had to switch back to lxterminal
<average> does anyone have a suggestion on a reliable terminal that I can count on?
<average> and perhaps a reliable font that does not start missing characters after a Ubuntu upgrade?
<OerHeks> average, gnome-terminal is reliable, fix your font issue?
<average> me? i should fix my font issues?
<average> why doesn't Ubuntu fix their own font issues
<average> f***ing bulls*** distribution
<OerHeks> ...
<average> OerHeks: say it
<average> OerHeks: do you have objections?
<average> i would be surprised
<average> so check this, i upgrade, and then fonts start missing characters, the underscore doesn't show
<average> i try to look at my font config, then i downloaded the latest versions of the fonts, and put them in ~/.fonts and ran fc-cache again hoping it would fix it
<average> then i ended up reading some discussions on mailing lists and forums
<average> wasted like hours on end
<average> and the fonts are still f***ed up
<average> OerHeks: what possible objection could you have?
<average> with those f***ing dots
<average> keep the dots
<average> i'd rather have a kit-kat
<Pici> average: Please mind your language here.
<taha> hello
<obelix_> hi evert one,i am using virt-manager on ubuntu 16, some one know why the snapshot option is not available???
<debkad> did ub0ttu allow pasting many lines o_o
<lordcirth> obelix_, is it greyed out, or what?
<obelix_> lordcirth i am really sure that 20 days ago the butto was there and work
<obelix_> today simply not show
<obelix_> i don't any idea why
<lordcirth> obelix_, open a VM, View -> snapshots?
<obelix_> let me see
<obelix_> Yeeeeapppp
<obelix_> it work!!!
<obelix_> but the button not is show
<obelix_> you rigth
<obelix_> sorry
<obelix_> humman layer error  :D
<obelix_> there is a las thing about virt-manager if u know
<obelix_> in ubuntu 14.04 LTS you can specify dynamic disk for not use all the space
<obelix_> in ubuntu 16 there is no choice about hard disk
<obelix_> it takes all the space when the vm is created
<lordcirth> obelix_, perhaps they moved it too.  I will look
<obelix_> in step 4 of 5 when you are creating a vm
<lordcirth> It's a qcow2 file
<check_> woohoo 16.10 i386 on p4 bare-metal Thank for the USB help
<obelix_> yeap
<obelix_> but
<obelix_> not ask any thing about
<obelix_> just create an qcow2 disk
<obelix_> but take all the space
<lordcirth> obelix_, they are sparse files
<lordcirth> obelix_, du -h img.qcow2
<obelix_> i think no
<obelix_> it create only one file
<lordcirth> obelix_, sparse files are only 1 file
<rawhide> dashboard becomes unusable / invisible after a bit of time. forced to use synapse instead.
<lordcirth> obelix_, however, if you choose to select manual storage, you can make a dynamically allocated qcow as well
<obelix_> oh excuse me (english is not my anguage thnaks)
<rawhide> correction: dashboard -> dash
<lordcirth> perhaps sparse files are faster or something, so they switched the default.
<obelix_> oh....thank you
<lordcirth> obelix_, but go to the directory where they are stored
<lordcirth> do ls -l to see the apparent size
<obelix_> yeap
<lordcirth> and du -h img.qcow2 to see the disk size
<obelix_> i did it
<obelix_> i was created a vm with 80Gb disk
<lordcirth> mine is 33 GB, and 3 Gb, respectively
<obelix_> and it create an 80G file.qcow2
<lordcirth> obelix_, and what size does du report?
<obelix_> let me see
<obelix_> :( i erease the vm
<obelix_> but ls -lh report 80G
<obelix_> any way Lordcirth many thank you, great help !!!!!
<lordcirth> obelix_, no problem.  You may find this useful: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Sparse_file
<obelix_> wow thank for sharing your knowledge
<obelix_> :D
<secretario> opa
<rawhide> i solved my issue in case anyones interested: turns out it breaks after a few uses when the launcher bar is located in the bottom. Top or left solves it.
<John_william_> hello i need some help in openstack
<loa> hello! how i can stop ubuntu unity from trying to setup my wacom tablet?
<max2go> can anyone help me with secure boot on asus server mobo?
<max2go> After last night's update of ubuntu, I get a "double free at 0x669e6080 Aborted. Press any key to exit."
<dontgetdown> hi there, anyone using ubuntu on the latest razer stealth?
<max2go> After last night's update of Ubuntu, I get a "double free at 0x669e6080 Aborted. Press any key to exit."
<lotuspsychje> max2go: wich ubuntu version?
<max2go> latest
<max2go> LTS
<max2go> 16.10 I think is the latest
<lotuspsychje> !yakkety | max2go
<ubottu> max2go: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<max2go> And I have an Asus Z10PE-D16
<lotuspsychje> max2go: join #ubuntu+1 for 16.10 mate, and its not LTS
<max2go> Ok my bad ty
<Pici> max2go: Are you using 16.10 or 16.04?
<EoflaOE> This version of Ubuntu 16.10 unity is too new for AMD Radeon 9200
<max2go> Pici, I installed 16.04 but I'm not sure if I have enabled to allow upgrading to pre-releases
<lotuspsychje> max2go: lsb_release -a ?
<max2go> lotuspsychje, I can't boot into Ubuntu, even before going into Grub it gives me the error
<tuor> Hi, is there a workaround for the first point of: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics#Known_issues
<max2go> From what I understand, this has to do with "Secure Boot", which must be a new thing since latest update
<tuor> ?
<lotuspsychje> max2go: do you dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<max2go> Single boot
<lotuspsychje> max2go: you know if secureboot and fastboot are disabled?
<max2go> Secureboot was always disabled, I tried to enable that after researching this error message
<max2go> Fastboot, not sure, I'll reboot and disable that if it's enabled
<max2go> Btw I tried following https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/
<lotuspsychje> max2go: some settings of those might need a reinstall after value changing, so be carefull
<max2go> ugh...
<max2go> I guess I'll have to do that then
<lotuspsychje> max2go: another thing to try is to boot your 16.04 liveusb/dvd see if you still can get in
<lotuspsychje> max2go: perhaps you could rescue data or install next to your existing install
<max2go> I'd have to re-dl the image and put onto USB first, but I'll do that
<lotuspsychje> max2go: did you mess with bios settings after the upgrade?
<max2go> Thanks, lotuspsychje... that's gonna be some serious downtime
<max2go> lotuspsychje, I tried the secure boot stuff after it wouldn't let me boot after the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> max2go: its bit hard to believe ubuntu update corrupted also before grub
<lotuspsychje> !reovergrub | max2go another possible workaround?
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub
<ubottu> Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<max2go> Ok will try that
<EriC^^> max2go: try an older kernel
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: he cant get into grub anymore
<EriC^^> he cant?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: thats what he said, error occurs before grub time
<Guest88392> hi
<lotuspsychje> max2go: you sure you tested holding shift to enter grub right?
<max2go> EriC, the error is "double free at 0x669e6080 Aborted. Press any key to exit."
<EriC^^> max2go: when does it happen?
<EriC^^> did you try holding shift to get grub?
<max2go> Eric^^, right after BIOS message / beep
<EriC^^> did you try shift?
<loa> guys, i am begging you, how i can stop unity from overriding my wacom tablet settings, i dunno where i can ask about this.
<max2go> Though there's a 5 to 10 sec blank screen after that.
<max2go> I'll try shift now
<loa> this is not even annoing, i can't find word for such behaviour.
<EriC^^> max2go: do you know how to try an older kernel?
<max2go> EriC^^, pressing and holding shift doesn't do anything, same error message "double free at 0x669e6080 Aborted. Press any key to exit."
<max2go> I'll download and try booting from LiveCD next
<EriC^^> it sounds like a kernel issue not grub
<EriC^^> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1278508
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1278508 in grub2 "GRUB memory error when using kernel 4.3 or greater" [High,New]
<EriC^^> there's also this bug relating to secureboot and kernels https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1292615
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1292615 in grub2 "Double free when kernel does not match EFI secure boot keys" [Unspecified,New]
<max2go> Oh yay... thank you guys anyhow. I have to get my server up'n running ASAP, so I'll try a re-install
<EriC^^> when you update same thing might happen
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> max2go: also make sure you stay on LTS for server production
<EriC^^> try to fiddle with secureboot a little and the keys and what not
<dio> ciao
<Carlotto> ciao
<EriC^^> max2go: did you try left shift?
<EriC^^> maybe esc?
<max2go> EriC^^, I already did. According to https://itsfoss.com/no-bootable-device-found-ubuntu/ in Step 7, it says to select "shimx64.efi" as trusted EFI file, but the file is not accepted "says FAIL" in BIOS
<dio> stai esagerando
<max2go> Yes, I tried left-shift
<dio> io sono porco
<EriC^^> max2go: try grubx64.efi
<max2go> I did that too
<lotuspsychje> !it | dio
<ubottu> dio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<max2go> None of the files are accepted
<Guest88392> hi
<EriC^^> max2go: can you reset the keys or something?
<dio> cazzo vuoi io parlo come voglio
<EriC^^> or disable secureboot completely?
<dio> fuckin shit
<dio> fils de puta
<Ebreo> dio è ebreo
<dio> eh lo so
<melvster> hi all im a programmer trying to trace the operation of my ubuntu hotkeys and why they are sometimes slow, is there something I can read about how hotkeys work?
<Ebreo> ma si può parlare ancora inglese in sto cazzo di mondo dio can
<max2go> EriC^^, I tried resetting those keys, installing factory default, deleting - nothing worked, always the same boot error
<pino> hi
<dio> spek english?
<pino> ehi
<Ebreo> hi pino
<pino> ebreo
<dio> we
<dio> sono porco
<pino> sono pino ciao
<Ebreo> pino dio è ebreo
<dio> pino ebreo dio ciao
<dio> che trip
<lotuspsychje> !english | dio
<ubottu> dio: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ebreo> apple pen
<pino> okay
<pino> pineapple apple pen
<Ebreo> i have a dio
<dio> i have a pen... i have an apple.... aaaah!!!... applepen
<pino> ahaha
<EriC^^> max2go: that's odd
<pino> good
<pino> ta mère pute
<dio> come s tai pino? e' un sacco che non ci vediamo
<dio> ou.. putammerrdee
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | melvster can this help?
<ubottu> melvster can this help?: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=2209015&seqNum=3
<Guest88392> hi
<Guest88392> helo
<Guest88392> abc
<Guest88392> EHLO
<k1l_> !ask | Guest88392
<ubottu> Guest88392: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<battlecattle> I recently upgraded to 16.04.1 LTS and now my iptables are FUBAR, the FTP port is being used by something and I cannot figure out how to fix it.
<skinux> I need a directory under /var/www/html to be writable by php script, what permission do I use for this?
<usr13> skinux: It's easier to just use symlinks, (that way you can have the files in user space) (no ownership problems).
<alwyn> Good afternoon. I have an issue after upgrading from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS that apt-get update hangs. It is not IPv6 as I have that disabled. I tried clearing the apt cache with "apt-get clean" and "rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin" but no luck. When I run apt-get update it Hits a few links but hangs at "0% [Working]" .. possibly indefinitely
<alwyn> ubuntu server btw
<usr13> skinux: i.e. mkdir /home/skinux/www (All your files for site1 will go in /home/skinux/www/) Then you just do a symlink:  ln -s /home/skinux/www /var/www/site1 (apache follows symlinkis by default).
<usr13> skinux: You have as many sites as you want, just make another directory for each and corresponding symlink for each.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, anyone here know anything about 'ubuntu for windows'?
<usr13> skinux: The user operates with his own rights.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm trying to fire up sshd and it's not working.
<usr13> skinux: You can change the existing setup just by moving the existing /var/www/html directory to the user's home dir.
<usr13> ... and create a symlink for it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> running bash as windows admin, able to ping, openssh-server is installed...
<NoImNotNineVolt> but service start fails.
<OneM_Industries> Hi, so. I'm attempting to route my audio stream in from a mic through an equalizer to an application. How would I do this on ubuntu 14.04?
<OneM_Industries> Also, for some reason I no longer have the sound settings, display settings, etc options in the HUD.
<nacc> !ubuwin | NoImNotNineVolt, maybe
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt, maybe: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<snoyes1> Hello!
<snoyes1> Can somebody answer me why ubuntu starts several terminal windows when it starts up? Im running 14.04 wia crouton on a Chromebook if thats to any help.
<backbox> Hi
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: thanks.
<hpsmm> EriC^^ thanks eric, I fixed it with boot-repair .. it purged grub and added new one ... now I have grub screen for every start.. is there any way to hide it?
<hpsmm> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<hpsmm> whois hpsmm
<snoyes1> Can somebody answer me why ubuntu starts several terminal windows when it starts up? Im running 14.04 wia crouton on a Chromebook if thats to any help.
<nicanaca0> snoyes1, is this a desktop? Nothing obvious that I can think of but maybe you have something in your session & startup? Do the terminals show anything? do they auto-close after running something?
<nacc> snoyes1: presumably you saved your session, that is not the default behavior
<battlecattle> I recently upgraded to 16.04.1 LTS and now my iptables are FUBAR, the FTP port is being used by something and I cannot figure out how to fix it.
<nicanaca0> battlecattle, not familiar with iptables (i use ufw) but one option would be to backup the current settings and try reset to the default. The other option would be using something to listen/list the ports to see if you can find out what's breaking port 21
<nacc> battlecattle: `netstat -pan | grep <port>`
<average_> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<average_> so Intel has a tool to update your gfx card driver for ubuntu xenial 16.04
<average_> why doesn't ubuntu take care of this
<average_> what are you guys actually doing, you're not packaging stuff from the driver vendors
<average_> you break fonts on upgrade
<average_> you break existing Pg databases on upgrade
<nacc> average_: please take rants elsewhere, this is the support channel
<battlecattle> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23284984/
<average_> what are you actually doing with this distribution
<nacc> battlecattle: it would appear it's an ipv6 service running on port 21?
<nacc> battlecattle: oh run netstat under sudo
<nacc> battlecattle: that will show the root-owned processes
<battlecattle> no a clue, everything was working great until I updated
<battlecattle> nacc http://paste.ubuntu.com/23284992/
<Pici> average_: Ubuntu is not a rolling release. We don't package new versions of things after a release unless they are for security vulnerabilities or high impact bug fixes.
<nacc> battlecattle: so a tftp server
<nacc> battlecattle: not sure why that is surprising?
<battlecattle> I can't login
<nacc> battlecattle: why do you need ftp to login?
<nacc> battlecattle: or the ftp port
<battlecattle> I use it for my raspberry pis to login and upload pictures
<nicanaca0> battlecattle, you could use sftp easily enough I think. It should work with the ssh details and either port 22 or using the protocol sftp://user@ip
<battlecattle> so it should work on 22? Never thought about just changing the port
<nacc> battlecattle: just use sftp (you now have vstfpd running on port 21)
<kicius> :)
<battlecattle> nacc, Alright I will look into that. So everything seems the way it should be?
<nacc> battlecattle: well, that i can't say -- if you had vsftpd before and it wasn't listening on port 21 -- i'm on entirely sure how that worked
<nacc> battlecattle: afaict, seems unrelated to iptables, though
<nicanaca0> battlecattle, port 22 is for SSH but openssh has a internal SFTP server which should work by default (I've used it via sftp:// in an explorer and via port 22 in filezille)
<nicanaca0> If sftp works and you're happy with it you can just remove the FTP server
<battlecattle> Alright I think I understand, either way I atleast have an idea on where to start looking and worst case you will see me back here
<nacc> battlecattle: the only other thing i can think of is that you weren't using ipv6 before upgrade and are now, and your vsftpd cnfiguration used to say don't use port 21 but only for ipv4
<nacc> battlecattle: you could also try `sudo netstat -pan | grep vsftpd`
<nacc> battlecattle: to see if vsftpd ipv4 is listening somewhere else
<battlecattle> nacc It is listening in the same place as the last netstat
<nacc> battlecattle: so only ipv6?
<battlecattle> correct
<nacc> battlecattle: what was your ftp server before?
<Guest78442> Anyone using a free DNS name service these days? What's the best free one for server 16.04? Thanks.
<battlecattle> nacc, it was vsftpd
<delfi> hi, how can I (in C) find out, that i recived empty int -> scanf("%i", &input)
<delfi> ?
<nacc> delfi: this isn't really a programming channel
<nacc> !alis | delfi
<ubottu> delfi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<delfi> yeah sorry, I expected that linux users know some basic languages. So, nobody?
<Guest78442> delfi, still wrong chan :{
<Pici> delfi: There are channels on freenode for that sort of stuff. ##C for example.
<delfi> ok, thanks guys
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<arooni> has anyone got hbo go to work on ubuntu 16.04 ?  ive tried following both sets of idretions on
<nicanaca0> arooni, can you link me to the instructions? What kind of issue/error do you run into? (note: from UK and not able to run/install anything but I'm happy to listen)
<arooni> nicanaca0: i just got it working with pipelght; well sort of; i cant pause it apparently when it goes fullscreen; or minimize it; :P
<arooni> nicanaca0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/764727/hbonow-on-ubuntu-16-04lts
<xXEoflaOEXx> When I boot to Ubuntu, holding Shift, the GRUB bootloader has appeared, but it does not list Fedora, it only lists Ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic and Recovery Mode, followed by 2 MemTest 86+ entries
<neumaennl> Hi, does this channel also support ubuntu on windows/WSL? I could not find a separate channel for that.
<xXEoflaOEXx> neumaennl: did you mean Wubi, with Windows?
<apb1963> My printer is only printing magenta and black.  Any ideas?  HP 1010 inkjet.  hp-toolbox reports ink levels are OK.
<nicanaca0> arooni, interesting issues, had those kind of issues before with flash related stuff. Is it usable or looking to fix those issues?
<neumaennl> xXEoflaOEXx: nope, I meant the Windows Subsystem for Linux that is part of Windows 10 and contains a version of Ubuntu 14.04 I think
<tgm4883> !ubuwin | neumaennl
<ubottu> neumaennl: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, are you expecting a fedora install to still be there? I think it's possible that it's still there and GRUB just didn't know how to pick it up :S
<apb1963> ubuntu 16.01
<neumaennl> tgm4883: thank you!
<arooni> nicanaca0: well it would be nice to be able to play/pause things i suppose;   i wonder if the other solution might be better/light weight; but it ddidnt seemt o provie any playback
<arooni> nicanaca0: and escape doesnt take me out of fullscreen
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0, Does it mean GRUB will no longer boot from LVM partition (fedora)?
<nicanaca0> typical arooni, I've never used pipelight and I try to avoid flash where I can so I don't have much advice. Hopefully there is a fix out there for you though
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, a lot of it depends on how you installed ubuntu/grub, I know I've had issues in my early days in which I had to add a record to grub as it couldn't pickup/use the other distro I had installed (sometimes happened with windows dualboot too)
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0, ok.
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, I would start by logging into ubuntu and finding the partition with Fedora on it (if you're confident that you didn't break the install)
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, I've not used LVM much before so I'm not sure if that ties into it
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0, I found it, it has the LVM sign in it, so it is Fedora.
<nicanaca0> That's positive, the next step would be researching 1) why it didn't get picked up by grub and 2) how to add a manual record so grub can list and boot it
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0, Second partition, which was 500MB Filesystem, has all boot files in it
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, thats good. I think you should be able to get it reconfigured (I just don't know how :P )
<flavian> hello
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0, ok
<Ironleg> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<Jordan_U> xXEoflaOEXx: Please pastebin the output of "sudo os-prober".
<xXEoflaOEXx> /dev/mapper/fedora-root:Fedora release 22 (Twenty Two):Fedora:linux
<Jordan_U> xXEoflaOEXx: Great. Please pastebin the output of "sudo update-grub".
<xXEoflaOEXx> I did it, it found Fedora release 22 (Twenty Two) on /dev/mapper/fedora-root
<xXEoflaOEXx> I will reboot and see..
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> It worked!
<pragmatism> test
<nicanaca0> xXEoflaOEXx, that's awesome dude! Jordan_U nice work man :)
<nicanaca0> g2g guys, cya around and have a good day/evening
<xXEoflaOEXx> nicanaca0: thanks
<cisco-> hi
<SuperJonotron> Can't figure out why calling a function in a script won't work. If i call the code from the script by itself it works fine, if i wrap the entire thing in a function and then call "./myscript.sh function" nothing happens
<SuperJonotron> this is on ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> SuperJonotron  in bash?
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: i dont think that's supposed to work
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: maybe ". myscript.sh" then "function"
<SuperJonotron> MonkeyDust, every forum i read about bash was giving that same syntax for it to work which is a bit confusing if your saying that doesn't work in bash
<SuperJonotron> what's the correct syntax to call a function from a bash script then?
<SuperJonotron> I need to call call a function from c++ utlimately and return a value from it back into c++ to process
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: it doesn't seem that it would work, it would parse it as an argument for main
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, I don't think that will work at all. What you are doing in this example is pushing the function name in as parameter "$1" by default it won't we recognized as a function
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: ". myscript.sh" would source the script into your environment, then "function" should use the function
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, can't you use create the script to return the proper value then issue a system call from within c++ to run it?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I need to figure out what is the name of a correct package to install QT5 designer or QT4 designer.
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, lets walk this back a little further... what value are you trying to obtain from the shell script in the first place?
<SuperJonotron> Eric, sourciing with . and then changing some calls within to root solved that issue so i can call just the function now
<EriC^^> SuperJonotron: cool
<SchrodingersScat> could also put the function a couple of other places that get sourced by bash
<SuperJonotron> inquisitor, i'm using some system level calls to obtain information about the hardware and performing a hash to generate a unique id to be used in the application
<SuperJonotron> so i need that final hash value returned
<SuperJonotron> inquisitor, any idea on solving the problem described or anybody else willing to chime in on accessing a function in bash from c++ and returning the results?
<SchrodingersScat> thought you said it was solved?
<SuperJonotron> just calling a bash function from the script from within bash
<MonkeyDust> SuperJonotron  try in the #bash channel, or in ##c++
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, I would create a script that ran your function and use the return command to provide the hash. Don't worry about calling the function directly.
<Pinkamena_D> how to restart unity without losing all open programs
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, minimize the number of moving parts here. Also if this is being used by a team, don't forget to document what you create at some point.
<SuperJonotron> inquisitor, i can take the function part away and just run the script with a return easy enough.
<SuperJonotron> should i move the rest of the conversation to a c++ or bash channel to handle calling from c++ to get these return value?
<xXEoflaOEXx> On GNOME-Session-fallback, it runs Compiz as normal, When I run Unity (desktop 3D - namely Ubuntu), it skips to the 2D version of Unity, I knew that AMD Radeon 9200 SERIES is not compatible with Unity 3D but GNOME with effects supports Compiz
<rexwin_> I am getting this when ttrying to install nginx http://pastebin.ca/3725896
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, if that works and if calling a bash script makes sense for your application I'd say you have your solution.
<inquistor> SuperJonotron, you could also direct these questions to those to channels as well to see if there are other ideas out there. Good luvk.
<SuperJonotron> inquisitor, i just removed the function and added a return $HASH to the end but when calling from bash it gets me a "return: can only 'return' from a function or soruce script.  When I source it it complains about a numeric argument required for return
<SuperJonotron> i definitely need the bash scripts since i need access to those methods to access the hardware
<Eli-5dce> rexwin_: that is when there is a invalid certificate. You need to add a exception to that program
<MonkeyDust> SuperJonotron  i'm sure the people in #bash can help better
<rexwin_> how to do that?
<Eli-5dce> it is in your settings somewhere. I have LXDE so i don't really know. it should be in software. (not the software center)
<zodiacxix> hello again, so I'm selling this computer soon and ran into this issue when running update and upgrade:  Skipping acquire of configured file 'multiverse/binary-1386/Packages' as repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security InRelease' doesn't support architecture '1386'
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: Are you running i386 or x86_x64?
<zodiacxix> 64
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: It probably connects to a repository which it has i386, It should be x86_x64
<zodiacxix> source list doesnt show any i386 sources
<ubuntu607> helo
<ubuntu607> helo
<craptalk> how can i change my boot splash screen emage
<craptalk> ?
<tuppabox> you should search for
<tuppabox> playmouth
<tuppabox> *plymouth
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: There is no architecture names 1386, it should be i386 or x86_x64, If you are running x86_x64, change it to multiverse/binary-x86_x64/Package
<craptalk> should i just download a theme and put it on /usr/share/splash?
<craptalk> i get the folder of my desired boot logo on plymouth
<craptalk> how can i activate it while booting up?
<craptalk> cause last time it didnt appear anything
<zodiacxix> nothing in the list says i386, nor x86_x64
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23285351/ any idea why my card is not showing the wifi AP's?
<craptalk> tuppabox, can you help me please?
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: you don't edit those files manually
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: Then that folder is not found
<xXEoflaOEXx> nacc: ok
<zodiacxix> how would i remove the error then, or can it be ignored?
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: but it is found on http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/Release
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got apt-cacher-ng caching apt/deb packages for a network, and it seems that unattended-upgrades ignores apt's "Acquire::http { Proxy" config, is there any way to get it to use the proxy?
<SuperJonotron> tried to ask this in the c++ channel but i can't post there for some reason
<SuperJonotron> can somebody give me an example of how to call a bash script from c++ and return a result?  I cannot seem to get a clear answer on this as well as what the bash script requirements would even be to allow it to work
<zodiacxix> alright. then how would I fix the error?
<lechevalier> bonsoir
<MonkeyDust> SuperJonotron  i'm sure the people in #bash can help better
<lechevalier> help for idle3 python3.5
<lechevalier> i want help for idle3
<SuperJonotron> MonkeyDust, no they wanted to push me to c++ and that channel is rejecting anything i type
<JediMaster> SuperJonotron, system( "/path/to/script.sh" );
<MonkeyDust> SuperJonotron  and in this channel it is off-topic
<SuperJonotron> thanks JediMaster, but that would only call the script, not return any results
<SuperJonotron> i'll try bash again to not clutter this channel
<ppf> SuperJonotron: you need to identify with network services
<SuperJonotron> ppf, not sure what that means
<ppf> ##freenode
<JediMaster> SuperJonotron, register your username with the Nick Serv, then identify yourself then you can speak in the channel, see: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<xXEoflaOEXx> zodiacxix: On /etc/apt/sources.list, edit these lines which has security text on it to deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists xenial-security universe
<xXEoflaOEXx> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists xenial-security universe
<xXEoflaOEXx> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists xenial-security multiverse
<xXEoflaOEXx> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists xenial-security multiverse
<xXEoflaOEXx> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists xenial-security main
<nacc> zodiacxix: what is the error?
<MonkeyDust> xXEoflaOEXx  next time, use a !pastebin
<jat-clone> jeez
<n-iCe> are there something to change when installing ubuntu in a ssd?
<baizon> n-iCe: not if youre using 16.04
<boze> I'm on trusty. I never understood how software updates work. I'm on diodon 1.0.2 from the software center. How can I get diodon 1.3 or 1.4?
<n-iCe> baizon: awesome. thanks.
<nacc> boze: you can't, officially
<baizon> boze: ppa
<nacc> boze: you can look for a ppa or build from source
<boze> nacc, so, hows that work? ubuntu locks in a version for the duration?
<boze> or is the software center not a gui for ppa
<nacc> !latest | boze
<ubottu> boze: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> boze: i don't know if software center supports ppas or not, but you have to add ppas, they aren't just there by default
<nacc> !ppa | boze
<ubottu> boze: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kille> good evening
<boze> nacc++
<craiger> anyone find a way to install KDE Plasma 5.8 on xenial?   kubuntu backports are stuck on 5.6.5....
<nacc> craiger: presumably via ppa
<nacc> craiger: didn't it *just* release? presumably it's going through CI right now
<craiger> ok, so in CI.. just not stable then...
<nacc> craiger: that's my assumption based upon the PPAs status(es)
<terrible> i block the internet access using the mac address in my router but i notice that this device still get internet access what will be the right way? or is there another way to block internet access inside my network??
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys super quick question so i have java 7 installed and i just installed java 8 but it still shows me java 7
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: you probably have to update the alternatives
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: e.g., `update-alternatives --config java`
<apb1963> Ubuntu 16.01 My printer is only printing magenta and black.  Any ideas?  HP 1010 inkjet.  hp-toolbox reports ink levels are OK.
<pragmaticus> If i copy paste a file (file.txt) the copy will be named file(copy 1), is there a way to change the name of the copy, for example "file.txt.bak" (running xubuntu stable)
<Psil0Cybin> thanks
<Psil0Cybin> There are 2 choices for the alternative java (providing /usr/bin/java).
<Psil0Cybin>   Selection    Path                                            Priority   Status
<Psil0Cybin> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Psil0Cybin> * 0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode
<Psil0Cybin>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode
<Psil0Cybin>   2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java   1051      manual mode
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: always always use a pastebin
<nacc> pragmaticus: copy/paste using what?
<terrible> i block the internet access using the mac address in my router but i notice that this device still get internet access what will be the right way? or is there another way to block internet access inside my network??
<pragmaticus> context menu on desktop or filebrowser
<GustafSwe> windows > every linux distro together :P
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/SUVM3Cj3
<Psil0Cybin> sorry about that
<Psil0Cybin> it says two other installs are hiding in /usr/bin/java im assuming thats my 8 install
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: those are pretty clearly java 6 and 7
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: what java 8 package did you install?
<Psil0Cybin> it says
<Psil0Cybin> http://pastebin.com/SUVM3Cj3 in
<Psil0Cybin> there are 2 choices for alternative java providing usr bin java
<Psil0Cybin> those all show user lib jvm
<Psil0Cybin> so its installed
<Psil0Cybin> just in another location
<Psil0Cybin> that ubuntu is not used too
<Psil0Cybin> because i manually installed the .tar.gz and it extracted it in /usr/java
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: yes, I understand. Do you see that the paths are for java-6 ??
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: why would you do that?
<Psil0Cybin> yea i need to remove those
<Psil0Cybin> those are all old
<Psil0Cybin> ... :(
<Psil0Cybin> from the old android sdk beta
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: i have no idea what you're doing now, but it doesn't feel 'supported' :)
<Psil0Cybin> nacc
<Psil0Cybin> can i remove all my old java installs
<Psil0Cybin> and reinstall java 8
<Psil0Cybin> i followed this guide
<Psil0Cybin> https://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#Java%20for%20Linux%20Platforms
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: i don't know -- it tends to be a pain to remove manually installed stuff, and especially if you put it in /usr/java (a totally non-standard path)
<Psil0Cybin> i followed
<Psil0Cybin> https://java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml#Java%20for%20Linux%20Platforms
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: but why? openjdk 8 is in the repos
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: repeating yourself doesn't answer my question
<james1138> Software question. Anyone work with (or knows someone who works with) Pinta Image Editor?
<Psil0Cybin> it is in the repos
<Psil0Cybin> narc?
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: i'm guessing you also changed PATH to point into /usr/java, though, if java 7 is your default right now (as java is provided by openjdk-6)
<nacc> !info openjdk-8-jre | Psil0Cybin
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin: openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<GustafSwe> a little bit off topic queston... but... does anyone know spanish?
<Psil0Cybin> Building dependency tree
<Psil0Cybin> Reading state information... Done
<Psil0Cybin> E: Unable to locate package openjdk-8-jre
<nacc> GustafSwe: completely offtopic
<GustafSwe> whay does "doblamos" mean
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: what version of ubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04
<apb1963> GustafSwe, translate.google.com
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: ah, only available on 16.04
<Psil0Cybin> god damit
<Psil0Cybin> my life nacc
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<GustafSwe> what's happening?
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: so you did the 'right thing' for 12.04, maybe -- but you should probalby see if there is a PPA
<Psil0Cybin> okay brb let me go home and get to the botom of this
<Psil0Cybin> its a big mess
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<macbook> If I install gnome-deskop, and I chose gdm instead of lightdm, will I have problems on 16.04?
<Psil0Cybin> thanks okay
<nacc> Psil0Cybin: also, 12.04 goes EOL relatively soon
<Psil0Cybin> yea i need to reformat this ocmputer anyway
<Psil0Cybin> its just to finish my homework for android studio
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<nacc> ah :)
<stefan>  hi does anybody know how I can alter footnotes in pandoc using latex-beamer?
<GustafSwe> \documentclass{beamer}
<GustafSwe> \begin{document}
<GustafSwe> \begin{frame}
<GustafSwe> \begin{columns}
<GustafSwe> \column{.6\textwidth}
<GustafSwe> Some text\footnote{a test footnote inside a \texttt{columns} or \texttt{minipage} environment.}
<GustafSwe> \stepcounter{footnote}
<pragmaticus> If i copy paste a file on desktop, there will be created a file called "file(copy 1)", does anyone know how to change the filename of the created copy (eg. "file.bak")? Running xubuntu xfce4 stable
<nacc> GustafSwe: please use a pastebin
<nacc> GustafSwe: and direct your responses to someone
<stefan> GustafSwe, I can do footnotes, but it only shows the author. I need the title as well. I got it all figured out with bibtex etc.. That's missing
<terrible> exit
<nacc> pragmaticus: i'd look to see if thunar has some configuration for it, don't know off the top of my head; or use cp --backup, or something else
<pragmaticus> nacc, thx for your help, but i definitly want to use the right click context menu.
<nacc> pragmaticus: reading the xfce docs, i don't think that's customizable
<nacc> pragmaticus: you may want to ask xfce developers or see if there is a bug/request already filed
<pragmaticus> nacc, couldn't find anything too. Maybe there's a way to create a custom contextmenu item and run a the copy command on the selected file.
<Tama> ...
<Tama> ....
<Guest74144> ....
<Guest74144> Anyone there?
<gargsms> Can someone help me with this? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39893318/apache-piped-logs-errors-and-succeeds-at-the-same-time
<phil42> hi
<Guest74144> Yeah we can help
<magnus> hey! i'm running "apt-get build-dep digikam" on Ubuntu 16 LTS, it fails because libgpod-nogtk(-dev) is missing. How can that be? digikam is part of ubuntu repo, it must have been built with the same stuff that I get when I do apt-get build-dep, right?
<nacc> magnus: please pastebin `apt-cache policy digikam`
<magnus> nacc: http://pastebin.com/1zejaKht
<nacc> magnus: dunno, works fine here?
<mekhami> i have no idea why this might be happening so i'm asking here. in weechat, usually i hit win+alt+left/right to switch tabs, but now that's outputting C and D to the terminal respectively. What could have changed my terminal inputs like this?
<nacc> magnus: can you pastebin the exact output from build-dep?
<magnus> nacc: http://pastebin.com/L13CV6SR
<mbeierl> Does anyone know what to provide in preseed.cfg to suppress the [!!] Select your location prompt during the installation?  I cannot find anything that works
<Guest74144> nmspa
<magnus> nacc: i tried to manually install libgpod-nogtk-dev, and it depends on libgpod-nogtk, which does not appear to be in my package feeds at all
<sazawal_> I guess there is a change in Ubuntu installation recently. I bought a new laptop with preinstalled Windows 7. I wanted to remove Windows 7 and install Ubuntu-gnome 16.04.1. While tweaking with the partitions, it (gparted) created a default 1 MB free space at the beginning of the filesystem. And when I was starting the installation, it gave a warning that a 1 MB space must be reserved for "Reserved BIOS blabla", which I ignored a
<sazawal_> s 1 MB freespace was already appearing at the beginning by default. The installation went well, and when I restarted the system, Windows Boot Manager was appearing in the boot menu, even after removing windows. And none of the options in boot menu is letting me start Ubuntu. What is wrong here?
<nacc> magnus: `apt-cache policy libgpod-nogtk-dev`
<nacc> MannerMan: libgpod-nogtk-dev depends on libgpod4-nogtk not libgpod-nogtk
<pepijndevos> Is there a simple way to output a MIDI file to a USB MIDI device using ALSA?
<magnus> nacc: http://pastebin.com/J0JY19jP
<nacc> magnus: hrm, pastebing `apt-get install libgpod-nogtk-dev` ?
<nacc> *pastebin
<magnus> nacc: http://pastebin.com/p1pUrCvM
<nacc> mbeierl: doesn't that get set by setting the locale?
<nacc> mbeierl: e.g., d-i debian-installer/locale string en_US
<nacc> magnus: that's a different package than you said...
<nacc> magnus: apt-cache policy libgpod4-nogtk
<mbeierl> nacc: Apparently not.  I have that, but the installation still stops on the select your continent or region prompt
<nacc> mbeierl: which installer?
<mbeierl> nacc: trusty, btw
<magnus> nacc: what exactly are you looking for in these cache policies+
<nacc> magnus: to see where it thinks the packages should be coming from and versions
<nacc> mbeierl: hrm, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt implies there is also specific language/country/locale, but that should be working
<nacc> mbeierl: are you sure the preseed is being found
<mbeierl> nacc: good question.  Let me change my virsh command and see if I get the same error
<mbeierl> same situation I mean
<nacc> mbeierl: my guess is you don't have network configured (yet), so your not loading a preseed file at all
<magnus> nacc: http://pastebin.com/wqcjqian
<nacc> mbeierl: how are you obtaining the preseed file?
<nacc> magnus: ok, `sudo apt-get install libgpod4-nogtk` ?
<nacc> magnus: i'm guessing there is some custom (non-official) package that is preventing the above from installing
<mbeierl> nacc: sudo virt-install --name MAAS --initrd-inject="$(pwd)/maas-preseed.cfg" -x 'file=/maas-preseed.cfg'
<debkad> anyone know how to activate .xession-errors
<nacc> mbeierl: ah off the initrd ok
<magnus> nacc: okay, great. now build-dep digikam works!
<nacc> magnus: hrm, that's odd
<nacc> magnus: not sure why it thought you couldn't install it -- maybe you had pinned it as uninstallable at some point?
<nacc> mbeierl: can youtry this
<nacc> mbeierl: rather than name it mass-preseed.cfg, please name it preseed.cfg
<debkad> this is my .xsession-errors in ubuntu only http://sprunge.us/eVGO
<magnus> nacc: hm, maybe. but im pretty sure today is the first day i ever try anything with digikam :)
<mbeierl> nacc: aha.  I'll give that a shot
<nacc> mbeierl: and you don't need to pass anything to the installer then
<apb1963> nacc, Is there a way to see what it thinks $(pwd) evaluates to?
<nacc> apb1963: well, that should be interpreted by the shell, right?
<nacc> apb1963: that's the (outside of vm) path to the file to inject
<nacc> mbeierl: i believe theubuntu installer always looks for preseed.cfg in / of the initrd
<apb1963> nacc, I'm just wondering if the shell thinks the same thing as he does.
<nacc> apb1963: true, but i think if it didn't, virt-install would have errored out or emitted a warning saying it couldn't find the file?
<debkad> or at least where the X errors hide
<apb1963> nacc, no idea
<nacc> debkad: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mbeierl> nacc: that was it.  preseed.cfg is a reserved name.  Thanks!
<nacc> mbeierl: np!
<nacc> mbeierl: fy, documented at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<nacc> *fyi
<debkad> nacc: that show some but not all the errors sadly
<nacc> mbeierl: that's specifically for initrd preseeding like you are doing
<mbeierl> nacc: perfect, thanks.
<debkad> nacc: when there was some gui errors normally they go to .xsession-errors which is not the case in ubuntu
<gargsms> I am having a peculiar outcome of a bash command: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39893318/apache-piped-logs-errors-and-succeeds-at-the-same-time
<elisa87> hi please have a look my printer doesn't work http://askubuntu.com/questions/833948/printer-doesnt-show-in-the-list-of-printers lpstat: Bad file descriptor
<egoista_> test
<lordcirth> gargsms, you might want to ask #bash
<gargsms> lordcirth, never realized there would be an IRC channel for that. Thanks for the hint
<elisa87> Failed to stop cups.service: Unit cups.service not loaded.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/833948/printer-doesnt-show-in-the-list-of-printers
<debkad> elisa87: http://localhost:631/
<poopBot> hi can i somhow rewert update of specific program
<pepijndevos> Is there some lightweight program that I can use to delete some tracks from a midi file? I don´t need a full-blown rosegarden+jack setup.
<poopBot> want to downgrade opera cuz my flash dosent work any more
<elisa87> debkad:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/833948/printer-doesnt-show-in-the-list-of-printers I see stuff in that URL now
<debkad> elisa87: visit this link http://localhost:631/printers/
<pepijndevos> Both Ardour and Rosegarden install jackd, which is great for pros, but last time I did that my audio stopped working completely.
<debkad> elisa87: did you see your printer listed in the link i gave you above?
<debkad> brb
<Morientes321> Hi, tell me please when I had Lubuntu installed I used sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer and after that I rebooted to have wireless, but now from a usb live stick, tell me please what to do to have wireless
<designbybeck> neonpenny, did you get Ubuntu installed yet?
<neonpenny> designbybeck, Si
<ioria> Morientes321, no idea, maybe with a virtualbox
<AndChat|153225> Can I install both catalyst and amdgpu-pro on the same machine?
<rafahl> ellada?
<OerHeks> AndChat|153225, no.
<rafahl> ellada kaneis???
<OerHeks> rafahl, english only please.
<rafahl> ok
<rafahl> sorry
<rafahl> i am new
<rafahl> anybody from greece?
<Morientes321> ioria: ? :) no other ideas what to try?
<ioria> Morientes321, nope
<Morientes321> :)
<ioria> Morientes321, another wifi usb adapter :þ
<raspado> hi all, got a situation here, we were unable to ssh into an ec2 instance so we created an AMI from it, now I have the ebs volume attached to a host and I see authorized_keys in the /root/.ssh directory
<ioria> Morientes321, or you eth0
<raspado> is it possible to authenticate with one of those keys?
<AndChat|153225> I'm thinking about use 2 GPUs for opencl computations but one is a 7870 and one is an r9 290x
<OerHeks> AndChat|153225, one will use the open Radeon driver, the R9 will use the AMDgpu
<zodiacxix> xXEoflaOEXx I did what you said then ran autoremove, all the errors are gone thanks!
<lordcirth> raspado, if the image allows root ssh, and you have the matching private keys, you should be able to ssh in.
<AndChat|153225> OerHeks: the open driver can use opencl?
<ioria> Morientes321, http://askubuntu.com/questions/93909/is-there-a-way-of-including-firmware-on-a-usb-installation-media
<raspado> darn i guess thats the tough part, is there a command I can use to match the public key to the private key?
<OerHeks> AndCnot sure about that
<OerHeks>  * not sure about that
<lordcirth> raspado, if you have the private keys in .ssh, they will all automatically be tried
<raspado> k thx lordcirth
<NoCode> Reinstalled, and my GPU issues have been averted.
<NoCode> Not using the PPA either.
<Morientes321> Thank you ioria
<ioria> Morientes321,  good luck mate
<Bashing-om> NoCode: That is good news :) . I am like minded, if the open source driver works . why push ? If the repo driver works, why push ? KISS !
<elisa87> please see the new details and let me know what I can do? http://askubuntu.com/questions/833948/printer-doesnt-show-in-the-list-of-printers
<ioria> elisa87, don't know your issue, but mostly depends on your printer, if not recognized, you need the driver (linux version) from its manufacter
<NoCode> Bashing-om, For sure! You don't want to ask how I got here though. :D But at least it is working, and the proprietary drivers as there. I'm happy. Wish I didn't have to deal with the proprietary drivers, but oh well. :)
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Thanks for all the help.
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I was kinda shell-shocked after spending $250 on the GTX 950, which I couldn't afford, and for it not to work.
<NoCode> Was shaking me head.
<ioria> elisa87, you haven't specified in your post the model... (very important info)
<debkad> elisa87: install/reinstall hplip
<debkad> and may be also the printer itself is not responding
<jasom> where does one get the i686-linux-gnu-gcc-5 that I see in build logs for Xenial on launchpad?
<ioria> elisa87, oh, sorry you did LaserJet P4015.
<elisa87> ioria: http://askubuntu.com/questions/833948/hp-laserjet-p4015-printer-doesnt-show-in-the-list-of-printers please see the updated post http://pastebin.com/CHwyGL3e
<elisa87> debkad:  I did no difference
<ioria> elisa87, did you read this http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p4015.html
<elisa87> ioria:  debkad I did sudo apt-get install hplip
<Morientes321> ioria: Thank you, I will do my best to have luck ! :)
<ioria> Morientes321,  ok :)
<ioria> elisa87,  http://localhost:631    in firefox   what you see ?
<hamlet> anyone
<debkad> no
<elisa87> http://imgur.com/a/wGkNw ioria
<hamlet> all bots?
<alkisg> hamlet: anyone doing what?
<hamlet> just checking if anyone real here
<alkisg> 1655 bots? really? :)
<hamlet> just installed so
<Bashing-om> NoCode: I went a cheaper route with a GeForce GT 710 - that will serve my needs well - I think - Awaiting it to arrive .
<bekks> hamlet: According to "/names", yes.
<hamlet> its been over 15 years since last time i was on irc
<debkad> oh
<ioria> elisa87,  type print in Dash
<OerHeks> hamlet, do you have an Ubuntu support Q?
<hamlet> nope
<hamlet> is that the purpose of this channel
<OerHeks> time to read the topic before enter a channel
<hamlet> i just installed and dived in
<hamlet> sorry
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Nice. :D
<hamlet> so 1661 people have questions
<kevdog> Anyone know how to alias root so when postfix is sending emails as root (ie startup script in systemd service file), I don't get these errors -- using Postfix as MTU - Can't canonicalize "/root/Maildir"
<gord0> hey guys, whats the recommended way to build an active/passive or n:1 cluster with ubuntu. is it pacemaker or luci/ricci/conga or something else?
<jat-clone> kevdog: do you have an entry for root in /etc/aliases?
<bekks> gord0: Depends on what you want to "cluster" actually.
<gord0> bekks: simply service failover and floating IP
<bekks> gord0: Depends on the service :)
<gord0> say apache2
<gord0> why does it depend on the service? i dont know about conga but pacemaker works with most and RA/lsb can be created/configured for the ones it doesn't. I just found it buggy
<bekks> gord0: No need for clustering that, just setup multiple instances and a loadblancer/proxy, e.g.
<Bashing-om> Guest7570: Not a gppd practice to run your IRC client as 'root' .
<Bray90820> Is there anyway to enter your computers bios from grub?
<bekks> Bray90820: No.
<gord0> bekks: brb
<peachtree> ls
<kevdog> @jat-clone -- yes -- its root kevdog
<r121> hello guys I want to share file between my android phone to ubuntu pc over wifi .like shareit, etc
<EriC^> r121: there's an app called airdroid
<jat-clone> kevdog: you mean
<jat-clone> root: kevdog
<jat-clone> ?
<JustAPerson> My laptop doesn't suspend properly when I close the lid. Obviously I have the setting enabled where it should sleep. I just found it with fans blasting/really warm in my book bag. Any suggestions?
<OerHeks> JustAPerson, "Suspend does not turn off your computer. It puts the computer and all peripherals on a low power consumption mode."  so bad practice, to put it in a bag in suspend mode.
<kevdog> sorry root: kevdog
<JustAPerson> OerHeks: clearly it's not even suspending. It's a macbook and I've seen the screen backlight flash on and off with the lid closed.
<kevdog> kevdog@ubuntu-server:~/Maildir$ cat /etc/aliases
<kevdog> # See man 5 aliases for format
<kevdog> postmaster:    kevdog
<kevdog> root: kevdog
<kevdog> kevdog@ubuntu-serve
<dbotl> join #LokiTest
<jat-clone> kevdog: not sure the original error message you are getting is due the aliases
<jat-clone> seems unrelated
<Kartagis> doesn't 16.04 have bluetooth by default?
<maxb> Does anyone understand the sort order (collation) that Nautilus applies to file names? I have a folder containing mixed latin and japanese names, and it's not even consistently sorting one script before the other.
<kevdog> @jat-clone: Do you have a /root/Maildir ?
<kevdog> Or if you don't -- if the system or root sends an email -- where is it stored?
<ppf> how can i set a password for my user if i didn't have one before?
<ppf> i.e., logged in via ssh to this machine only
<Bashing-om> ppf: ? You must have set a password when you installed the system or made up that user .
<mcphail> kevdog: did you run "sudo newaliases" after altering that file?
<ppf> Bashing-om: you can have passwordless users
<Rarrikins> ppf: Log in as that user and then run `passwd`.
<ppf> asks me for the current password
<ppf> and empty is not the correct answer
<aleksandar_> ._.
<ppf> shadow entry is *, fwiw
<Rarrikins> ppf: If you have sudo access, you can do `sudo passwd username`
<ppf> in this instance let's say i don't
<Rarrikins> ppf: I'm not familiar with GUI methods, but that's where I'd look next.
<jasom> ppf: you need to set the password as root
<ppf> jasom: too bad :0
<ppf> :)
<jasom> oh Rarrikins already said that
<kevdog> @mcphail -- yes I did -- many times
<jasom> you can't set the password for a passwordless user as non-root
<Rarrikins> ppf: `users-admin` is available in Xubuntu. Maybe it's available for Ubuntu and works for that.
<jasom> or at least I should say, not with any of the tools I'm aware of
<ppf> not in the repos
<jasom> users-admin is available in ubuntu
<ppf> well, too bad. long shot, i guess :0
<jasom> it's probably part of one of the gnome packages; I'm installing apt-file right now to check.
<jasom> It's in gnome-system-tools
<maxb> < maxb> Does anyone understand the sort order (collation) that Nautilus applies to file names? I have a folder containing mixed latin and japanese names, and it's not even consistently sorting one script before the other.  |  Ah, so apparently it's actually the libc definition selected by LC_COLLATE which I need to blame for being illogical
<TheMontyChrist> is there a command line tool to dump UDP packets?
<TheMontyChrist> just want to make sure something is xmitting.
<reyhav> hello test!
<jat-clone> kevdog: no I don't have /root/Maildir, mails I sent locally land in /var/mail/<username>
<humb3rtoluna> Hi, I have problems with skype it show me skype does not connect try later
<humb3rtoluna> somebody the same issue
<humb3rtoluna> ??
<humb3rtoluna> I try with skype online and operation is usccessf
<Guy1524> hey guys, so for some reason compiz is eating up my ram (600 MB), why?
<Mosu__> maraino
<Mosu__> monaga
<jean_> somebody use tb6560 controleur on cnc with linux?
<jean_> (Ho hi room
<jean_> I search information for stepconfig and activate the machine 4 axis (for Hobby)
<jean_> linuxcnc 2.5.5 ubuntu 10.04
<dax> hi
<jean_> hello dax
<DonVolpe> hi dax
<porkstore> i have a question about sharing files between 2 ubuntu computers
<porkstore> the docs i found indicate that i need to install samba to do this
<porkstore> that seems kind of weird to me - do i really need to install some kind of windows software port in order to do this ?
<genii> porkstore: For linux-linux NFS is the usual
<smokemeakipper> porkstore: Samba is actually surprisingly good
<porkstore> what does good mean - safe ?
<smokemeakipper> I use it, even though I don't have any Windows boxes in the house.
<k1l_> porkstore: samba (its the windows filesharing). or nfs (which is the linux one). or you make a ssh server on one machine and use scp or sftp (which is included in the ssh server)
<porkstore> is nfs better
<jackhum> how to create restore point in ubuntu 16.04 , best program for creating a restore point
<jackhum> ?
<porkstore> seems like most of the docs i found on google talk about samba
<smokemeakipper> NFS is good but a touch archaic; Samba has the benefit of sharing printers too, and is a bit more flexible I'd say.
<k1l_> porkstore: because there are a lot of windows machines out there and ubuntu can use samba too.
<porkstore> so you guys feel comfortable using this
<exx0r> both have their advantages and disadvantages,
<exx0r> also depending on what kind of access control you want
<jat-clone> samba is great
<porkstore> how come it didn't ask me for a password ?
<nevom82345534234> help
<wabbits> he waited 6 whole seconds. Nobody could save him.
<mbeierl> Another really dumb preseed question: can I install from local media instead of http download?
<jackhum> wabbits: lol
<jackhum> wabbits: 911 whats your emergency
<wabbits> :)
<backbox> hi
<jackhum> anyone here can tell me how can i create restore points ? so that if i screw up , i can restore
<backbox> which system
<ppf> jackhum: the OS can't do that
<ppf> some filessystems can (btrfs, zfs, xfs)
<ppf> besides that, create backups and be brave
<backbox> any help guys
<wabbits> with wha?
<wabbits> t
<k1l_> !backbox | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<backbox> i need someone to fix my machine
<abhinavmehta> I want to move files from ./src to ./bin directory keeping the same file name, how can I do that? For example - http://dpaste.com/1NTWTP9
<jackhum> ppf: i want to know about ubuntu 16.04 , i see a utility named systemback
<abhinavmehta> see line#14, 15
<ppf> (also, this is linux, now windows, so you can basicly recover from anything )
<danm> jackhum: Yeah that's just backup
<eightfold> hi. noob here. i installed f.lux according to http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/03/install-f-lux-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<eightfold> that is, i added the ppa
<abhinavmehta> I want to move hello and pello file to bin/ how can I do that in 1 command?
<eightfold> and instaled via apt-get
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: wait , i will tell you this
<eightfold> but how do i start the app
<jackhum> please dont answer his question
<jackhum> i want to answer :)
<abhinavmehta> jackhum: ok, thanks in advance
<backbox> i have Ubuntu 16 so useful
<k1l_> eightfold: why dont you use redshift, that is in the repos and has a applet too
<jackhum> using wildcard
<jackhum> *
<jackhum> let me be more specific
<abhinavmehta> jackhum: can you share 1 liner command?
<kazuistik> merhabaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eightfold> k1l_: read abou that in the comments to the blog post i linked above. is it just as good?
<Exagone313> eightfold: you don't need f.lux, redshift is open source and better
<kazuistik> türk var mı
<backbox> anyone from uae
<kazuistik> hi
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: go to your directory , than mv * ./bin maybe
<k1l_> eightfold: honestly the only reason why people install f.flux with all that manual work is because they know it from windows. redshift is in the repos. that works.
<backbox> hi
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: let me try first
<eightfold> Exagone313: thanks. but question remains, where do installed apps end up on ubuntu
<ppf> abhinavmehta: no don't do that
<eightfold> on the disk
<ppf> jackhum: don't do that
<abhinavmehta> jackhum: * gives you  src/.. prefixed, which we dont want. We need only the file name eg. hello, pello
<Exagone313> eightfold: from apt?
<ppf> the * glob matches everything
<abhinavmehta> ppf: why?
<abhinavmehta> ok
<abhinavmehta> ppf: but then I'm doing a grep using pipe
<ppf> abhinavmehta: ?
<ppf> you said you wanted to move two files
<abhinavmehta> Exagone313: which redshift you talking about, share link.
<abhinavmehta> ppf: 2 or more files
<eightfold> Exagone313: yeah, installed redshift via apt-get now. but how do i start it?
<eightfold> Exagone313: where is it located
<jackhum> ppf: so basically he wants to move all the file from one directory to another?
<k1l_> eightfold: its in the $PATH. so just type it
<Exagone313> eightfold: redshift --help in terminal, or install redshift-gtk, or ask somebody else I have to go
<abhinavmehta> ppf, jackhum - basically I want to move all files from one directory to another, but want to keep same file name.
<abhinavmehta> right.
<eightfold> Exagone313: is it command line only?
<eightfold> ok, thanks
<ppf> abhinavmehta: * matches all files and folders
<eightfold> k1l_: is redshift command line only?
<abhinavmehta> ppf thats right, I didnt get you you asking or telling something.
<ppf> actually i should say, the shell will exapnd * to all files or folders
<Exagone313> eightfold: don't be scared to command line, it's powerful
<abhinavmehta> ppf, jackhum - ok, what I want is - after all my files gets compiled in src folder, I want to move them to bin/ folder
<abhinavmehta> offcourse with the same name
<eightfold> Exagone313: i have no trouble using it, but i feel there's no concistency as to where the apps end up and how i start  them. how should i know redshift ended up in PATH?
<eightfold> without asking that is
<ppf> why not compile them to that place directly
<k1l_> eightfold: redshift-gtk
<abhinavmehta> I tried, but failing to get it using Makefile.
<k1l_> eightfold: that will make you a indicator
<abhinavmehta> Have to learn makefile further .. so for meanwhile this is hack.
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: maybe cp dirname bin/
<jackhum> man i need to learn a lot
<abhinavmehta> jackhum: nope wont work, cp first parameter dirname is src/* ... which will contain lets say src/hello.c as well as src/hello ... where I want to move only src/hello -> bin/hello
<ppf> abhinavmehta: figure out how to do it in make
<ppf> that's the proper way
<danm> Sorry if I stress on this question but: Does Ubuntu know how to switch gpus by default?
<ppf> danm: depends
<abhinavmehta> ppf: for a second, lets keep build tools away .. just curious how to do using shell also. What option do I have if I was using let say shell-scripts
<ppf> on the kernel and the gpus
<danm> ppf: Ubuntu 16.04
<JosephineBlack> hi
<danm> ppf: intel + nvidia
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: why mv ./src/* ./bin/ wont work?
<Capum321> how to configure samba file share to a ntfs partition?
<abhinavmehta> Makefile is just a build tool, does something more then shell/bash script .. but at end of the day its shell script which makes it work
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: i think this command will transfer all the src files to bin
<abhinavmehta> jackhum: because mv ./src/* will match *.c files too ..  which I dont want
<abhinavmehta> I need only binaries to be moved to bin/ folder
<JosephineBlack> Hallo :-)
<JosephineBlack> Is der any social chat about debian or ubuntu on freenode please?
<ppf> danm: then you should get familiar with optimus and bumblebee
<AarQun> Hi all
<Capum321> JosephineBlack: you mean off-topic?
<danm> ppf: So the open source default won't do?
<JosephineBlack> yes maybe just to talk and hang out and chill
<lordcirth> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JosephineBlack> u got a link please mine pc is slooooooow
<abhinavmehta> ppf jackhum - so is there any bash/shell script channel? Ubuntu is quite generic I assume.
<JosephineBlack> how are the ICQ dtatabases hosted?
<mo1991reg> I am trying to install ubuntu on my surface pro 4.   I have used gparted to shrink windows partition and installed ubuntu 16.04 on the free space.   I do not get a grub loader on reboot, however.   Can anyone help me install grub properly?
<ppf> abhinavmehta: ##bash
<abhinavmehta> any channel recommendations?
<ppf> or #bash
<danm> ppf: Also I've seen that even then the switch is made manually by the user:
<abhinavmehta> ok, thanks ppf. :)
<ppf> danm: yes
<Bashing-om> porkstore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2159449 <-easiest way to cp files 'tween two 'buntus that share the same router/house (Morbius1) .
<danm> ppf: Thanks! Do newer kernels handel it automatically? 4.8?
<ppf> no, and i don't think anyone intends to
<jackhum> abhinavmehta: how about mv ./src/!(*.c) ./bin/ ?
<danm> ppf: Sad, windows does it. Well the drivers for Windows do.
<ppf> yes
<ppf> the question is, what kind of automatism do you really need?
<porkstore> anyone know why ubuntu file sharing with samba would not be working
<porkstore> i have a '2 in 1' cable modem
<porkstore> i wonder if that's an issue
<ppf> porkstore: need more details
<porkstore> i shared the folder in nautilus
<porkstore> installed samba
<porkstore> opened "network" on the other machine, but it doesn't see anything
<JosephineBlack> restarted samba and nagios servicesß
<JosephineBlack> ?
<porkstore> what is nagios ?
<k1l_> made a "share" on the first machine?
<porkstore> Failed to restart samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked.
<porkstore> yeah k1l_
<porkstore> $ service samba status
<porkstore> ● samba.service Loaded: masked (/dev/null; bad) Active: inactive (dead)
<Capum321> how to share a ntfs partition?
<porkstore> looks like i have ipv6 ip
<pavlos> do you have systemctl? if so, try systemctl status smbd.service
<JosephineBlack> what about DNS?
<JosephineBlack> gateways and resolver?
<JosephineBlack> masked?
<JosephineBlack> ask root lol*
<porkstore> that did something pavlos
<porkstore> what am i looking for
<Capum321> talking about samba, how to share a ntfs partition?
<pavlos> are you ruunning 16.04?
<porkstore> yeah
<Jordan_U> Capum321: Mount the ntfs partition then share it as you would any other directory.
<porkstore> Started LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd). / pam_unix(samba:session): session closed for user nobody
<pavlos> so you need to use systemctl, not the old stuff (service, upstart, etc)
<porkstore> k
<pavlos> instead of status, you can try restart as a parm
<porkstore> well it didn't change anything
<Capum321> Jordan_U: no, it isn't like that. if i set a ext4 path at smb.conf custom share it works, but not with a ntfs?
<porkstore> i wonder if this masking is an issue
<Jordan_U> Capum321: What happens when you try to share a directory on an ntfs filesystem? Does the user samba is running as have permissions to read that directory and its files?
<skinux> I need some help. I'm using Apache 2.4 with FastCGI and PHP 7.0, having a lot of problems with slow loading and 503 error pages.
<skinux> Here is recent contents of Apache error log https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/e478a49039a346c761a79fe963f05cd6
<porkstore> Bashing-om - can i do that with FTP so i can preserve directories ?
<pavlos> porkstore, I assume both systems are in the same WORKGROUP
<porkstore> i have no idea what a workgroup is
<Capum321> Jordan_U: i assume i have to fix this at /etc/fstab?
<Jordan_U> porkstore: systemctl status smbd
<Capum321> Jordan_U: or elsewhere?
<Jordan_U> Capum321: Fix what exactly?
<Capum321> Jordan_U: give permissions to read the directory and below...
<pavlos> Capum321, you can usually share ntfs using 1.1.1.1:/vol /shared with some parms in /etc/fstab
<pavlos> Capum321, adjust ip and dirs
<Capum321> pavlos: I didn't understand how/where to do this fix
<pavlos> porkstore, help me understand your setup ... from 16.04, you right click on a floder, enable sharing. samba is restarted. You go to another machine, look at network and how to see your shared dir. Am I close ?
<Jordan_U> Capum321: Have you confirmed that permissions are the issue? You never actually anwswered my question about permission.
<Capum321> Jordan_U: where I confirm that information at first place?
<porkstore> http://pastebin.com/Z2hWHDrS
<porkstore> pavlos - yeah
<Capum321> Jordan_U: just a ls?
<docasii> hi
<porkstore> i go to another computer and i don't see it
<docasii> whats up
<Jordan_U> Capum321: ls -ld /path/to/shared_directory/
<porkstore> if i just install ftp will i get local network speed ?
<porkstore> ftp server
<wabbits> what is the speed of you local network?
<k1l_> porkstore: use openssh-server. it got a sftp server included
<porkstore> this is a pain in the rear
<porkstore> oh snap
<Capum321> Jordan_U: drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 date /path/to/directory is the output
<Bashing-om> porkstore: Anytbing one has not done before is a pain . Try removing the starter from a 2001 4 cyl Pontiac auto .
<porkstore> instead i did "connect to server" and did smb:// to the local ip
<porkstore> and now i see it
<Jordan_U> Capum321: How are you sharing this directory? Please include the actual path.
<porkstore> i would not get involved with a gm vehicle
<pavlos> porkstore, there are 2 more lines in the pastbin you provided ... it should read 'ready to serve connections
<pavlos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23286442/
<porkstore> pavlos - no i don't have that
<porkstore> but i am connected, sort of ..
<porkstore> via smb://
<porkstore> but now it's asking me for a password
<porkstore> but not accepting my password
<Capum321> Jordan_U: setting up smb.conf with browseable = yes, force user = nobody, read only = yes, guest ok = yes. this same configuration works for a linux path ext4
<porkstore> it says domain WORKGROUP
<JosephineBlack> Domain\porkstore
<JosephineBlack> pass
<JosephineBlack> or
<JosephineBlack> prkstore@domain?
<porkstore> its a popup window
<Capum321> Jordan_U: the folder is on /media
<porkstore> it says username: domain: password:
<porkstore> the domain says WORKGROUP
<JosephineBlack> depence on from which machine u try tp connect samba
<porkstore> so i put in the user and pass on that machine
<JosephineBlack> which os
<porkstore> but it doesn't accept
<porkstore> ubuntu
<nacc> porkstore: i think that's the default domain used by samba (iirc)
<k1l_> porkstore: domain doesnt matte.r use the user and password you set on the other machine
<JosephineBlack> and u like connect to windows?
<porkstore> yeah that seems to be the case
<nacc> porkstore: domain in this case is a windows-ism
<porkstore> i am doing so k1l_ but not accepted
<JosephineBlack> and the windows firewall lol*
<porkstore> also tried root
<JosephineBlack> or some Mcaffee tec.
<pavlos> porkstore, you samba version is 4.3.11 (samba --version
<pavlos> your
<porkstore> yeah
<nacc> porkstore: did you update /etc/samba/smb.conf (or verify its contents)?
<JosephineBlack> and kind of windows os 7,8,10 etc.
<nacc> porkstore: e.g., https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<Capum321> Jordan_U: /media/username/partitionMountPointName/SomeFolder1/ChildFolder
<nacc> porkstore: and possibly https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileprint-security.html
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here my mouse/touchpad pointer changes position every time I try to move it
<porkstore> is this related to my encrypted directories ?
<pavlos> Capum321, did you figure out the ntfs issue?
<porkstore> ok, i had to add a samba user
<porkstore> this is really not very out of the box at all
<nacc> porkstore: normally, you're using samba to connect to a network that also has windows machines
<porkstore> it is working though !
<nacc> porkstore: so you have AD or something running and want to auth to that
<k1l_> porkstore: you wanted to use samba :)
<nacc> porkstore: for ubuntu <-> ubuntu, samba is overkill (generally)
<porkstore> yeah that's why i originally came in here wondering why ubuntu is leading me to even use samba
<nacc> porkstore: although it does work, as you saw
<porkstore> lol no i didn't want to use it
<porkstore> but i was in a hurry
<nacc> being in a hurry tends to lead to bad choices :)
<nacc> porkstore: i would highly suggest you read the serverguide samba section
<nacc> porkstore: and probably the samba docs as well
<porkstore> preparing to copy 36,000 files
<porkstore> i did consult the user guide
<nacc> porkstore: are you just copying files between two computers?
<porkstore> which is where i found out that i need a separate samba user
<nacc> porkstore: i didn't say user guide, i said server guide :)
<porkstore> that's what i meant, sorry
<porkstore> yeah i am just copying files is there a better way
<porkstore> they are on the same network, and i need to preserve directory structure
<k1l_> rsync over ssh
<Capum321> pavlos: no, i couldn't, Jordan_U left me alone
<nacc> porkstore: rsync absolutely
<porkstore> is that faster ?
<nacc> porkstore: anything else, if just copying, is a waste of resources, afaict :) and a headache
<k1l_> porkstore: why faster? last question was "what is safe and keeps directory structure"
<nacc> porkstore: that's why it's good to start with a problem description (i'm trying to copy thousands of files between two ubuntu machines); rather than a description of what you tried (why isn't samba working). The latter can follow the former, but if it precedes it instead, it tends to lead down a path like the one you just did :)
<porkstore> well faster is good too
<porkstore> but i like the concept of rsync so i can keep 2 computers synced
<pavlos> Capum321, this may help ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<porkstore> so maybe what i sh ould do is let this transfer finish and then set up rsync later
<Bray90820> Can someone help me here my mouse/touchpad jumps to the right edge of the screen every time I try to move it
<porkstore> i guess rsync will require an ssh daemon
<nacc> porkstore: if you do it over ssh yes
<porkstore> ssh is the most secure robust thing i think
<k1l_> porkstore: if you would actually read what people in here answer you then it would make more sense
<porkstore> sorry, i am reading everything
<k1l_> <k1l_> rsync over ssh
<porkstore> missed that
<Capum321> pavlos: i see, so a partition /dev/sdaX with `UUID=numbersequence /media/username/ntfsPart    ntfs-3g        auto,user,rw 0 0` isn't the best of the worlds?
<check_> up-to-date xubuntu-16.04.1-i386, I installed zsync to sync iso, and on the two times I've run it my system has kernal-panic rebooted??
<k1l_> check_: why 32bit OS?
<check_> very-old P4
<k1l_> uh
<check_> ok time to bin the hardware
<Capum321> pavlos, so I should remove `auto,user,rw` in place of the uid,gid,umask,(defaults?) ??
<porkstore> u guys seem good at computer
<check_> <k1l_> I'll dload the daily iso, reinstall and try again, see what happs!  thanks
<Capum321> porkstore: but still i am underpayed anyway
<Capum321> porkstore: who gives the ....
<porkstore> perhaps you should get involved in the dark side
<DP_rision> anyone familiar with ethminer
<DP_rision> can't get it to run on my server
<OerHeks> DP_rision, ethminer is not in our repos, what guide do you follow?
<DP_rision> a pool guide
<DP_rision> alrighty
<DP_rision> https://ethereumpool.co/how/
<pavlos> Capum321, I'd try mount as read only, then go for RW where you have to enter your credentials. 'man mount' explains those options
<OerHeks> DP_rision, and on what ubuntu version and what videocard?
<DP_rision> 14.02
<DP_rision> i believe it's the quadro k50
<DP_rision> nvidia
<nacc> DP_rision: do you mean 14.04.2?
<DP_rision> yeah that's what i mean
<nacc> DP_rision: you should upgrade to 14.04.5 (probably unrelated to what you are seeing)
<nacc> DP_rision: 14.04.2 is eol (aiui)
<nacc> DP_rision: or at least, unsupported now
<OerHeks> 14.04.5 is current, but that is a detail
<DP_rision> yeah
<OerHeks> DP_rision, maybe it is a bug in the latest build, ( build 6,5 hrs ago) ?
<OerHeks> just guessing, with sparse info ..
<brotherBox> does anyone else have trouble logging in to skype on ubuntu
<pavlos> I used skype this morning, did not have any issues
<brotherBox> because when i try to log in it takes a minute or two and then it returns an error message that the connection couldnt be established
<OerHeks> skype never worked for me, someone should start a #skype-on-linux-issues channel
<brotherBox> someone should make a free version of skype
<k1l_> didnt mozilla make one? and there is ekiga or such things? and google got something? its just that skype was bought by microsoft
<OerHeks> tons of them
<pavlos> I used skype from my 14.04 laptop with video ... no issues.
<brotherBox> can you login via skype credentals though
<pavlos> yes, my userid and pw
<brotherBox> if you know what i mea
<Yoshimatsu> Ubuntu!
<k1l_> brotherBox: do you mean the business version?
<brotherBox> no, just the normal version of skype from ubuntu 14.04 repo
<pavlos> when skype starts, it pops a light-blue-green window, enter userid, pw and I'm in.
<pavlos> dont know the color name
<brotherBox> i enter my pass and that swirly thing appears but it doesnt log in
<brotherBox> after 2m i get returned to the prompt
<brotherBox> stange
<Capum321> pavlos: no, i mean what i do with `auto,user,rw` ?
<pavlos> remove your ~/.Skype dir and re-install skype ... just a thought
<pavlos> Capum321, try this ... /dev/sda2   /mnt/excess ntfs-3g    permissions,locale=en_US.utf8    0   2
<Capum321> this is getting nowhere
<Capum321> 'permissions', 'locale' ?
<pavlos> Capum321, instead of 0 2, use uid=number,gid=number which should be your credentials (type id on a terminal)
<pavlos> Capum321, the answer voted 47 times explains those
<porkstore> do you guys think i have to remove the samba init files manually to disable samba on reboot ?
<Capum321> oh, i miss the link
<pavlos> Capum321, http://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<Yoshimatsu> Ubuntu!
<Yoshimatsu> Is nice
<gabriel_> helo !!!
<pavlos> porkstore, sudo systemctl disable smbd
<gabriel_> Brasil
<Yoshimatsu> gabriel_, nice game!
<Yoshimatsu> gabriel_, helo
<k1l_> !br | gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Yoshimatsu> gabriel_, Gabriel Knight!
<nacc> Yoshimatsu: please stop
<Yoshimatsu> nacc, yes!
<MonkeyDust> Yoshimatsu  stop
<dodge29>  
<Yoshimatsu> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Yoshimatsu> ssorry
<gabriel_> Why are they telling her to stop WHAT is she doing?
<OerHeks> gabriel_, read the topic, this is ubuntu support only, not a chitchat fun channel
<nacc> gabriel_: this is the Ubuntu support channel, please stay ontopic
<gabriel_> I'm sorry not aware
<Yoshimatsu> is there a ubuntu fun channel?
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Yoshimatsu> thx
<W0ndrC> exit
<RlW> Goodnight guys
<xodec> is anyone there ? i need help
<OerHeks> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kramun> hi, can someone help me boot 14.04 server custom with PXE?
<kramun> as i am not using casper
<germangirl> This one minute video is packed to the brim with crucial truth. A small tribe controls mass media and is using their power to destroy us.
<kramun> I am getting the no boot media found if i boot it via memdisk, i understand that. but when i use the netboot initrd and  kernel, i can't install my custom iso, as it just installs the normal ubuntu via HTTP
<bekks> kramun: I just setup my PXE here.
<bekks> kramun: And I am using the netinstall along with a custom kickstart script.
<kramun> bekks: so u know how i can boot into a ubuntu based custom image?
<bekks> kramun: your custom changes are implemented using kickstart script?
<kramun> i see, so u boot into netinst. and then u load your image via FTP or http?
<kramun> no, it's actually a complete remastered image
<bekks> kramun: I'm using http.
<kramun> ok, so that's the way to go.... i thought i maybe can save to put it on my http-server
<bekks> kramun: I put all my changes into a kickstart script, for being able to change the base image easily.
<kramun> bekks: cuz nfs wasnt working
<bekks> kramun: nfs is working fine here, too, after figuring that I'd need to use NFSv3 explicitely.
<kramun> bekks: u changed the initrd or the kernel by yourself?
<nacc> kramun: did you try what is suggested at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot ?
<bekks> kramun: As a postinstall action, yes.
<nacc> kramun: i'm not entirely sure i know what the use-case is, but kickstart/preseed might be an easier way to go than making a custom image
<kramun> bekks: they always suggest the casper, which is not contained in my image
<kramun> bekks: cuz i think it's the server version
<bekks> kramun: casper was a mess in my testing phase :) Thats why I choose to go the kickstart way.
<kramun> ok, thank you for your help, i can figure it out that way, i think, it has been a pain in the a** the last hours
<kramun> so i will go with kickstart too, thanks a lot bekks :D
<kramun> appreciate your help a lot
<bekks> kramun: you're welcome
<kramun> cu
<porkstore> anyone know the name of the file manager that is a fork from nautilus
<thesushimanoftao> hello room
<k1l_> porkstore: nemo?
<porkstore> i think it is nemo but i can't find nemo on my other computer that i thought was running it
<thesushimanoftao> nemo
<porkstore> maybe it's not called nemo
<porkstore> i mean as a program
<thesushimanoftao> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/03/nemo-with-unity-patches-available-for.html
<porkstore> it is nemo
<porkstore> but when i type which nemo i get nothing
<steve973> Hello.  Is there a safe way to upgrade to kernel v 4.7 in xenial?
<porkstore> oh i was ssh to another machine doh
<nacc> steve973: define safe? not in any supported way
<nacc> steve973: wait for 16.04.2 (which will have 4.8)
<Jordan_U> steve973: What is your end goal?
<cyphase> porkstore, so you were having trouble finding nemo?
<steve973> I specifically run elementary os but it is based on xenial.
<bekks> !elementaryos | steve973
<bekks> !elementary | steve973
<ubottu> steve973: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<StrongJava> snort 2.9.7.0 is what comes with Ubuntu 16.04. Pulledpork requires (unless I hardcode the config) me to upgrade snort to 2.9.7.6. Do I have to roll my own snort or is there another way to upgrade it?
<steve973> Sure, I'm there too and also asked there, with no reply.
<xodec> i am on manjaro i was on arch but i have problem with all linux distrus i can't use a high resolution in my monitor all drivers are good i tested them on samsung tv with HDMI all good but i have an adapter between pc monitor and GPU from DVI output I only have 1024x768 nowin my PC monitor
<k1l_> xodec: ask manjoran support or ##linux
<k1l_> *manjaro
<xodec> same problem was on ubuntu
<nacc> StrongJava: you will probably have to build your own
<nacc> StrongJava: unless it's in a ppa
<xodec> i think its EDID
<k1l_> xodec: that is nothing we can change on arch or manjaro. so please ask them.
<xodec> but how to fix it
<Jordan_U> xodec: Please pastebin the output of "dmesg --human" from Ubuntu then. (Not from Manjaro or any other distro).
<xodec> ok what is name of channel i am new
<k1l_> xodec: ##linux for general linux support
<StrongJava> nacc Good idea. Searching now.
<xodec> ok tnx
<masnell> xodec: AFAIK randr cmd lets you add or force resolution settings. Ur adapter from DVI to HDMI may be interfering with gfx card / vdu signal
<jean_> I AM
#ubuntu 2016-10-07
<mhall> I hit upon some very weird language when upgrading a 14.04.X server to 16.04.1 today. The postfix package said it wanted to change "This upgrade of postfix changes some default values in the configuration. As part of this upgrade, the following will be changed: (1) chrooted components will be changed from '-' to 'y' in master.cf.". But it didn't say enough for me to be able to make this change properly /
<mhall> safely. Does it mean replace every single '-' in the chroot column in master.cf with 'y' or only some of them? Extremely confusing.
<jean_> I am neaw user , how can I start LAN, I have access to internet but I cannot open facebook or mail!! ??
<StrongJava> nacc Looks like I'll be building it.
<check_> <k1l_> method-1 gave kernel-panic, method-2 worked ok!, maybe a network related issue.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/23286849/
<DP_rision> <OerHeks> yeah might be right im on 14.04.5
<ceme> exit
<thesushimanoftao> anyone comfortable weird stuff in the networking world?
<Suntop_Kinseeker> I saw in here this morning that someone said there is a 3D desktop?  Hmm like real 3D icons not visually 3D (2D rendered in a what that looks like 3D)
<Suntop_Kinseeker> hmmm\
<Suntop_Kinseeker> \
<lordcirth> !ask | thesushimanoftao
<ubottu> thesushimanoftao: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thesushimanoftao> has anyone had a correlative experience that when working with system files the mouse becomes erratic?
<lordcirth> thesushimanoftao, define 'working with system files'
<thesushimanoftao> inside system manager, editing/inspecting network files
<thesushimanoftao> thanks cirth
<lordcirth> thesushimanoftao, that is a very strange problem.  Are you sure it's not just performance?
<nacc> what is system manager?
<thesushimanoftao> i run side by side an old dell laptop w 4gb and a centrino and a 16gb amd 4100 box
<thesushimanoftao> dont think its performance
<thesushimanoftao> nacc settings manager
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: what files are you referring to? do you mean 'settings'? what version of ubuntu?
<thesushimanoftao> 16 04
<thesushimanoftao> I am not accessing the files, the computer is doing loading chrome of a machine with an SDD drive should take secs not minutes
<thesushimanoftao> when I disconnect the network cable the problem goes away
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: you just said "working with system files", "editing/inspecting network files", how are you "not accessing the files"?
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: do you have some network shares or anything?
<thesushimanoftao> I am not editing, i am not starting system processes, but i notice the problem correlatively not causally
<thesushimanoftao> shouldn't using stock install of 1604 studio
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: ok, so what you said before wasn't true?
<thesushimanoftao> nacc if you are going to say what i said wasn't true, please cut and paste
<nacc> tehtraveler2321: uh, i just did?
<nacc> tehtraveler2321: sorry
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: i just did?
<thesushimanoftao> I was doing that which should be automatic, I was not doing stuff in terminal.  I dont know the cultural lingo for linux yet, I was doing normal stuff and the problem showed up and the only correlative experience I did not want to proclaim causality, just looking for help in how to troubbleshoot
<eeytan> Hi. I have a strange font issue. It seems to only happen with proprietary software (like Perforce or Android studio.) Some fonts render as extremely tall with no spaces or very tall and not render. There's an example here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/834024/some-forms-render-wrong-probably-due-to-font-problem
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: the only things you said you were doing so far, you've now said you weren't doing, so I feel like you should start over and say exactly what the problem is
<porkstore> anyone have any idea why i seem to have lost the ability to select where my task bars are displayed in multiple monitors ?
<porkstore> i am thinking this happened with upgrade to 16.04
<thesushimanoftao> while surfing, although sometime not, with network connected, the computer seems to lug, the mouse skips and stalls, and applications seem to freeze even though task manager shows no activity
<thesushimanoftao> better starting point nacc?
<porkstore> with gnome flashback
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: yes, i have no idea why you mentioned settings manager earlier :)
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: sounds like buggy hardware to me
<thesushimanoftao> nacc do you have a good hardware diagnostics iso you could send me to?
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: it doesn't happen when your network is disconnected? naything in `dmesg` output that stands out (feel free to run `dmesg | pastebinit` and provide the url here)
<thesushimanoftao> as a part of my troubleshooting i wanted to see if it was connected to network usage and as a step, disconnecting the network cable the behavior subsided
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: you also didn't answer if you have network shares -- how is your network connected? usb adapter or anything
<thesushimanoftao> i have not conciously turned on any networking other than tcp/ip  not sharing anything
<Moxxie> Greetings all
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: i'm not sure, sorry
<jean_> sorry! someone can help me for instruction with stepconfig for cnc??
<nacc> jean_: sorry, is that an ubuntu pacakge?
<jean_> yes nacc
<nacc> jean_: what's the package name?
<jean_> unbuntu 10.04
<nacc> jean_: 10.04 is eol
<nacc> jean_: unsupported now
<jean_> cnc 2.5.5
<nacc> jean_: please consider upgrading ASAP, as you are vulnerable to security issues most likely
<jean_> version 16.04 dont run cnc emc2!! I thinks
<nacc> jean_: sorry, can't help with 10.04 issues
<chaospsychex> I have 12.04 installed. If I update to 14.04 via the update manager will my wireless network adapter still work?
<nacc> chaospsychex: it *should* but it really depends. You may want to try 14.04.5 live usb and see how it looks there
<chaospsychex> nacc, ok. what about updates relative to 12.04? should i install those? it's not going to update the installed kernel is it? A later kernel version might break wifi..
<nacc> chaospsychex: sorry, not sure what you mean by 'updates relative to 12.04'?
<jean_> nacc I try a lot of version! debian to!!! and 10.04 is running on demo mode problem is the configuaration for activate the cnc
<nacc> jean_: that's fine, but not ontopic here. 10.04 is eol and unsupported
<nacc> !eol | jean_
<ubottu> jean_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<chaospsychex> nacc, software updates for 12.04. there's alot of them showing in the update manager
<nacc> chaospsychex: you should certainly always install the security updates, at least
<nacc> chaospsychex: not doing so puts your system at risk
<jean_> thank you ubottu I go to read that
<chaospsychex> nacc, there's more than security updates showing. application updates, library updates, e.t.c. hundreds...
<nacc> chaospsychex: other updates are also generally acceptable within a release, rarely will a version fully change. It will almost certian update kernel
<nacc> chaospsychex: sounds like you've been ignoring updates, which is not a good idea
<nacc> chaospsychex: you can change whether you get paakge updates via your sources.list configuration -- not specifying -updates, -backports, etc. But you should always have -security enabled and update regularly
<jean_> someone is running emc2 or linuxcnc with the version 16.04?
<chaospsychex> nacc, not ignoring. i just installed 12.04
<chaospsychex> nacc, i haven't changed update repos. i just want to make sure that the kernel doesn't get updated
<nacc> chaospsychex: did you not install the daily iso? might be plenty of updates
<nacc> chaospsychex: the kernel might update even with seucrity fixes
<hello> hello guys
<nacc> chaospsychex: not the kernel base version, but the kernel as seen in e.g., `uname -a`
<hello> I am new to this
<jean_> chaospsychex: are you using linuxCNC ?
<chaospsychex> nacc, i installed the 12.04 iso from ubuntu.com.
<Eli-5dce> hello : need any help?
<nacc> chaospsychex: 12.04.5?
<chaospsychex> jean_, linuxCNC?
<hello> Hi Eli
<chaospsychex> nacc, yup
<nacc> chaospsychex: ok, it's not unexpected that you might need updates
<hello> could you please tell how can i add more server in my chat IRC
<nacc> chaospsychex: is there any reason you're choosing to install 12.04.5 ?
<nacc> chaospsychex: as opposed to 14.04.5 or 16.04.1 i mean
<chaospsychex> nacc, i'm using an older hp g6 and 12.04 was chosen because wireless network adapter worked out of the box
<chaospsychex> i hate realtek and broadcom chips
<nacc> chaospsychex: 12.04.5 goes eol in a few months
<nacc> chaospsychex: that's why i was asking
<nacc> chaospsychex: did you try with 14.04.5 or 16.04.1?
<chaospsychex> nacc, i will check 14.04. if i try a live usb 14.04 and wireless is working, is it safe to update to 14.04 from 12.04 update manager?
<nacc> chaospsychex: if you just installed, why not just reinstall?
<nacc> chaospsychex: that will be significantly faster
<chaospsychex> nacc, because i have already configured the machine, installed necessary apps and such...
<nacc> chaospsychex: ok, that's not 'just installed' :)
<chaospsychex> i'll update to 14.04
<nacc> chaospsychex: well, it's relative
<chaospsychex> nacc, true, lol
<nacc> chaospsychex: i wouldn't update unless you check it works with live first
<chaospsychex> nacc, will do
<jean_> I test on virtual box
<chaospsychex> jean_, you test on vbox? why? it virtualizes hardware
<jean_> lol because I use win 10 to! and I have (sometime) badlock with that
<jean_> I think linux cnc is not running on ubuntu 16.04
<nacc> jean_: afaict, linuxcnc is not an ubuntu package, you'd need to talk to their developers
<nacc> jean_: gl!
<jean_> this application is not on the rep. of software avalaible , I am going to search again!!!
<nacc> jean_: linuxcnc's guide says to use 12.04 and their repository
<nacc> jean_: http://linuxcnc.org/docs/2.7/html/getting-started/getting-linuxcnc.html#_installing_on_ubuntu_precise
<jean_> this doc is for ubuntu 12.0...
<chaospsychex> jean_, are you familiar with linux?
<jean_> ok if I upgrade to 12.04 .... I think it's good but If I return because some bug! anithing I can change
<thesushimanoftao> nacc: i got that output for you on the dmesg output
<nacc> jean_: i'm not sure i follow. linuxcnc is not an ubuntu package. you would need to talk to the linuxcnc developers if you have problems with it. not here
<nacc> thesushimanoftao: ok, link?
<jean_> chaospsychex:  I am a new user but I start a long time ago with computer (1978)
<chaospsychex> jean_,  you don't 'upgrade' from 12.10 to 12.04
<nacc> chaospsychex: jean_ is on 10.04
<chaospsychex> jean_,  lol 1978?
<chaospsychex> nacc, oh ok
<jean_> reinstall
<chaospsychex> jean_, well you're on irc. that's a start
<jean_> yes modem 110 baud my first ....
<jean_> lolll I.m not a military
<chaospsychex> is unity better on 16.04? i don't like unity's workflow....
<thesushimanoftao> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xmk69wjtzwqal5w/output.odt?dl=0
<jean_> I am going to make a test before on virtual computer
<chaospsychex> jean_, yeah, a virtual machine instance is perfect for what you're trying to do
<jean_> last experience I alterated the track of index
<jean_> now I have capacity to run in memory a large capacity with my first computer but for cnc I use a 32 bits computer and less memory and capacity!!
<thesushimanoftao> nacc thanks for the help
<chaospsychex> can i install the cinnamon desktop ?
<chaospsychex> on top of ubuntu
<jean_> thank you all (have a good night)
<OerHeks> !info cinnamon-desktop-environment
<ubottu> cinnamon-desktop-environment (source: cinnamon-desktop-environment): Cinnamon desktop environment - full desktop with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<OerHeks> just 10 kb, chaospsychex
<chaospsychex> OerHeks, o.0 that can't be right
<folkrav> chaospsychex: metapackage lol
<OerHeks> smile, only the metapackage is 10 kb
<chaospsychex> folkrav, meaning?
<folkrav> its a "false" package
<folkrav> just telling the package manager to get other packages
<OerHeks> it is like the index page
<folkrav> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<chaospsychex> folkrav, oh ok. why is a 'meta' pkg needed ?
<folkrav> to install a lot of packages at once, even if theyre not directly depending on each other
<OerHeks> Else you would need to install all packagenames, that is not conveniant
<folkrav> most desktop environments are like that, they come with software, tools, etc
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.361 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 45 kB
<OerHeks> synaptic packagemanager shows the real space needed.
<chaospsychex> should i anticipate problems if i install it? i just pick cinnamon from login screen after installation ?
<folkrav> normally its just that
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> cinnamon takes 293 mb on disk
<OerHeks> ubottu cannot calculate that, she does not know 32 or 64 bit, etc
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<folkrav> :)
<cash> Hello Every1
<cash> Nvidia on ubuntu Gnome cant get the backlight keys to adjust brightness.  Anyone have a suggestion?  The fix of editing xorg.conf works on regular ubuntu but not ubuntu :(
<hello> need help to understand and add new server in network list (Hexchat)
<lordcirth> hello, you hit Add?
<lordcirth> Then Edit
<hello> I did but how can i add new network i mean      Agora Anonymous - Agorist IRC server
<hello>     plaintext ports: 6667
<lordcirth> hello, you Edit and add the details you were given.
<neildugan> I have a virbr0 bridge setup by libvirt (I think) ... if I use VirtualBox and set its network configuration to bridge->virbr0 ... shouldn't I have two interfaces connected to virbr0 ?
<rambling_dan> I have a Radeon R9 270 2gb. Should I install the propreitary drivers for it or leave it alone?
<Bashing-om> rambling_dan: What release ? as there is no proprietary driver for that card in 16.04 ( AMD throwing full support to open source ) .
<lordcirth> neildugan, in theory yes, but you probably shouldn't have Vbox use libvirt's networking.  That's a bit messy.
<neildugan> lordcirth, messy! why? ... the dnsmasq etc. should already be setup
<lordcirth> neildugan, it will probably work.  Just seems a bit weird to me.  Why not just use libvirt for the VM?
<neildugan> lordcirth, the primary reason is I wanted to run a Windows VM , and VirtualBox does a better job at that.
<rambling_dan> Bashing-om: 16.04. So I don't have to worry about it at all?
<C06> Hi all I upgraded my system it got into emergency mode
<C06> How to solve this error
<rambling_dan> Bashing-om: throwing as in getting rid of or helping?
<rambling_dan> brb switching to "pantato" user
<pantato> hi
<Bashing-om> pantato: You have the right of it . The driver provided in the kernel is what is right .
<chaospsychex> how can i play .mkv files?
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, most media players support it.  You can try VLC, for example.
<chaospsychex> lordcirth,  i have a .mkv file that vlc won't play. does it mean that the file is corrupted ?
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, does vlc give an error
<lordcirth> ?*
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, no suitable decoder found is what vlc is saying
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, let me guess, you chose not to install 3rd-party codecs during installer?
<folkrav> chaospsychex: damn if vlc is complaining about a file O.o
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, try install vlc-plugin-libde265
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, i chose to install 3rd-party codecs
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, how? apt-get doesn't find it
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, apparently it's been renamed to libde265-0
<chaospsychex> E: Unable to locate package libde265-0
<chaospsychex> lordcirth,  unable to locate libde265-0
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, what Ubuntu version?
<lordcirth> !info libde265-0
<ubottu> libde265-0 (source: libde265): Open H.265 video codec implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (xenial), package size 238 kB, installed size 695 kB
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, 12.04
<pantato> hey so i screwed up my lubuntu by making an adjustment to /etc/modules and i am trying to boot into recovery mode but its now working. Anyway i can access that file froma live usb?
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, ok, well, 'apt search libde265'. but it might not be there, 12.04 was 4 years ago.
<lordcirth> pantato, yes, just mount the / partition and edit the file as root.
<chaospsychex> lordcirth, what's the syntax? apt-get -search or apt-get search doesn't do it
<chaospsychex> let me download synaptic
<lordcirth> yeah, that's probably simplest
<Eli-5dce> synaptic
<chaospsychex> it's not there
<chaospsychex> backports?
<mnathani> from my dmesg: [1727917.176656] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
<mnathani> how do i mound that disk
<mnathani> or even view partitions
<lordcirth> chaospsychex, there might be.  I'd seriously consider just upgrading, though. 12.04 isn't supported for much longer
<chaospsychex> what's undf format ?
<pantato> lordcirth: what is the parameter ineed in the mount command to have rw?
<hackzor> hi
<lordcirth> pantato, -o rw
<princess> hi
<hackzor> hi lilly
<princess> hi arista
<josetito[m]> Hi
<hackzor> Who else is on this
<hackzor> hi josetito
<princess> hey guys
<lordcirth> mnathani, lsblk -f to see partitions, use 'mount /dev/sdb# /mnt/' to mount it
<princess> wut
<hackzor> lordcirth???
<lordcirth> hackzor, what?
<Bashing-om> mnathani: Know the partition on sdb ' sudo fdisk -lu ' . and mount: ' sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ' where 'sdb1' is the partition - from fdisk - that you want to mount .
<mnathani> lordcirth: only showing sda partitions
<mnathani> whats that paste from command line
<pantato> lordcirth: sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /media/lubuntu/lubuntuinstall
<pantato> lordcirth: something like that?
<mnathani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23287204/
<lordcirth> pantato, sure, if sdb1 is the correct partition.
<hackzor> Are you guys playing a game or something??
<Bashing-om> mnathani: Correction ' sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb ' .
<pantato> lordcirth: still can't edit the file i need to
<lordcirth> pantato, what stops you?
<mnathani> fdisk doesnt show sdb
<mnathani> at all
<hackzor> lordchirth can someobe tell me whats going on
<hackzor> someone*
<Bashing-om> mnathani: Then that suggest there is no file system on the device . Does bios see the device ?
<pantato> lordcirth: well i tried opening it with vi and it doesn't even let me go into insert mode then i tried with leafpad and it makes me overwrite the file then gives me the error "can't open file to write"
<lordcirth> pantato, did you run vi as root?
<pantato> lordcirth: yes
<lordcirth> pantato, that is strange
<lordcirth> pantato, can you mv /etc/modules?
<n-iCe> Hello, anyone using a ssd with linux?
<pantato> lordcirth: sec
<lordcirth> n-iCe, yes, why?
<pantato> lordcirth: looks like i did make the changes to the file but my lubuntu is still not booting
<lordcirth> pantato, did you break any other files, maybe?
<n-iCe> lordcirth: awesome! what distro
<lordcirth> n-iCe, many.  Kubuntu 16.04 at the moment.  Did you have a question about it?
<pantato> lordcirth: that was the only file i messed with manually
<n-iCe> lordcirth: sure, just ssd or a sata drive too?
<pantato> i cant get into fking recovery mode
<lordcirth> n-iCe, are you asking survey questions?
<n-iCe> lordcirth: is it difficult to answer?
<pantato> guess ill reinstall. ugh
<n-iCe> I just bought a new laptop with a ssd and a hd, wanna know the best configurations for a linux disto in the ssd
<lordcirth> n-iCe, no.  This is the Ubuntu support channel, surveys are off-topic
<lordcirth> n-iCe, see, that's a real support question
<lordcirth> n-iCe, how big is the SSD?
<n-iCe> I keep reaing home boot root to ssd and hdd home
<n-iCe> 230GB
<n-iCe> reading*
<lordcirth> Depends.  /home on the HDD works well.  Or, you could put / and /home on the SSD and have a seperate data dir, which I do.  That would be slightly more complex.
<Bashing-om> n-iCe: I say again : sharing /boot is more complex and generally not a good idea, especially as Ubuntu defaults to using no separate boot partition. A separate /boot is something of an anachronism.
<lordcirth> Bashing-om, I don't think he mentioned sharing /boot.
<Jumboo> hi, sorry, what shoud I do to find a russan help?
<lordcirth> But yes, a separate /boot is not normally needed
<lordcirth> !russia | Jumboo
<ubottu> Jumboo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Jumboo> thXXXX
<Bashing-om> lordcirth: Same as from yester eve . Just re-interating the respoose to the same question from then .
<lordcirth> ah
<n-iCe> Bashing-om, lordcirth http://paste.ubuntu.com/23287229/
<pantato> lordcirth: about to reinstall unless you have any other suggestions
<n-iCe> I reinstalled Bashing-om, but, I keep reading, I should use the hdd to var and swap and home
<lordcirth> n-iCe, you dont want a separate /var
<lordcirth> at most you want /, /home, and swap
<n-iCe> I don't use swap.
<orlock> n-iCe: If you have a rotating disk, you might want to give yourself 4G of swap on that - but you can always add it on the fly anyway
<Bashing-om> nils_: with 12 Gigs of ram . swap will not be needed, agreed . As to my example of my system with a separate /var . I have good reason to do so . But that is a very unlikely need on your part .
<pantato> lordcirth: my concern is that i know of no other way to adjust my mouse polling rate. This has worked before on 14.04 but it seemed to break my 16.04
<lordcirth> pantato, I have never heard of someone needing to adjust that
<Ba11istiX> hi
<pantato> lordcirth: its important for professional level gaming :)
<lordcirth> pantato, I'm a gamer too, but my mouse works fine as-is
<PC-2011> Hello quick question. I have a ubuntu server installation on a virtual machine along with 2 centos7 and 2 windows server installs. Both of my other installations of linux had no problems. But my ubuntu server install has what I belive to be a DNS error.
<tx> Hey guys, has anyone had any luck installing on a BayTrail device? (32-bit UEFI)
<pantato> lordcirth: http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/21844-howto-changing-mouse-polling-rate-on-ubuntu/ this is the guide i used that worked on 14.04
<PC-2011> I tried to used googles DNS same problem
<PC-2011> temporary failure resolving us.achive.ubuntu.com
<C06> Hi all I am facing Ubuntu nividia error 0000:0a:00.0 118010a2...
<C06> After then it's getting into emergency mode. Any suggestions to solve this error..
<lordcirth> pantato, have you used evhz to make sure your mouse isn't already being polled fast?
<Bashing-om> tx: What releae ? There is a hack for 14.10 that should apply to 14.04 : https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/02/04/installing-ubuntu-on-baytrail-tablets-version-2/ .
<pantato> lordcirth: my mouse polls at 125 hz by default on ubuntu. I need it polling at 500
<pantato> crucial for counter-strike
<Bashing-om> C06: Any hints in X's log file : /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<PC-2011> Thoughts on why trying to apt-get and other commands would not be able to connect even when using openDNS or googles DNS
<C06> Bashing-om error connecting to system bus : org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.filenotfound
<pantato> Whoa!! This is a hardware level failure. I just reinstalled and Im stuck at the exact samw screen! Fuck!!!
<tx> Bashing-om: tried that
<tx> it can't seem to mount the CD during install
<tx> (CD in this case is USB)
<Bashing-om> coy: Ouch ! Busted system ? what results ' ls -al /var/log/ ' ?
<Bashing-om> tcSorry then. will take others who have the greater experience than I .
<Eli-5dce> hey tx? can your usb drive not mount?
<pantato> hopefully its just a bad sata cable
<C06> Bashing-om u there facing dbus error
<n-iCe> Well
<n-iCe> I will not worry about the ssd life time.
<orlock> n-iCe: add noatime as a mount option
<n-iCe> Keep reading, and some people say it will last like a decade using 10GB every day before it get full.
<n-iCe> oh daaammiiiiiiiiiiit
<orlock> n-iCe: increases performance, extends lifespan
<n-iCe> orlock: ubuntu does it since 16.04
<n-iCe> does not it?
<orlock> I dont know
<n-iCe> how to check
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> fstab, right?
<Bashing-om> C06: At this point, I would boot up a liveDVD and run a file system check . That directory should exist and be accessable !
<C06> Bashing-om it is related to nividia error??
<Bashing-om> C06: No telling what all it might be related to , If that directory is not accessable, what else ??
<Bashing-om> C06: " sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -ld /var/log/ >> drwxrwxr-x 9 root syslog 4096 Oct  6 12:35 /var/log/ " If yours is not similar, there is a problem .
<SynfulAck> Is there a quick way to getting .wmv files working in vlc player? seems to be some sort of drm issue when converting with ffmpeg or vlc
<Ben64> SynfulAck: try playing with mplayer2
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : not that I know of, havent really done things with .wmv but heres how you can do it i think. IF you want to do it with VLC
<Eli-5dce> Launch VLC Player and select the “Streaming/Exporting Wizard…” from its File menu. Click the “Choose…” button and select your .wmv  file. Tick “Transcode video” and select the “H.264” codec and 1024  kb/s. Tick “Transcode audio” and select the “MPEG 4 Audio” codec and 192  kb/s.
<SynfulAck> I think i tried that and the instructions dont follow with the UI, unless i missed sumin.
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : umm
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : have you tried gnome media player. If VLC doesn't let you give it a try
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : i'm trying my best to gather more information to help you
<SynfulAck> Eli-5dce, dont c that software installed, dont even see it in the software
<Ben64> SynfulAck: try playing with mplayer2
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck: that works. Or you also can try dragonplayer it might work too
<SynfulAck> I was going to try mplayer2, just lookn if they have an .rpm
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : what os are you using?
<Ben64> SynfulAck: you shouldn't be looking for an rpm
<SynfulAck> i want it on an rpm machine
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck : because if you have a os that runs off of rpm and not deb. you need to have dragon player
<Ben64> SynfulAck: then you're in the wrong channel, this is for Ubuntu support only
<SynfulAck> yeah but rpm guys are preteens
<pantato> Ok, so I'm able to adjust my mouse's polling rate with the commands sudo modprobe -r usbhid && sudo modprobe usbhid mousepoll=2 , then unplugging my mouse and plugging it back it. However, if I make the necessary edits to /etc/modules, then reboot, the polling rate does not adjust upon boot. I have to run those commands every time to change my polling rate. This worked in 14.04 before and I'm using 16.04 now.
<pantato> Is there anything different about module adjustments in 16.04?
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck: if you are using a rpm machine use dragonplayer. If you are using a deb use gnomeplayer or mplayer2
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck: are you using Fedora or OpenSuse or what? if you use suse than it comes with dragon player. Fedora it is easy to manually install
<SynfulAck> Fedora like a boss.
<Eli-5dce> SynfulAck: but if you want to make it easier just use ubuntu. it has a easy to use software center. full apt-get support and easy custom prefs.
<Eli-5dce> If you like Fedora. Dual Boot it
<dr4c4n> hi there, I have a problem booting the new ubuntu beta 2 (16.10) on my laptop, I get it installed, but after rebooting I get to the login, enter my password and the system just freezes, I can still see my mouse cursor and the grey background. I have been told to come here, and ask how to collect more information for filing a bug report for it, as I would like to contribute what's happening on my system.
<Eli-5dce> I have OSX 10.9, Ubuntu 14.04, Fedora 25, OpenSuse Leap and Android. All of my stuff on  one hdd.
<dr4c4n> I'm coming back here from #ubuntu+1
<Eli-5dce> dr4c4n: suggestion is, are you using gnome?
<dr4c4n> Eli-5dce: yes
<Eli-5dce> dr4c4n: what are the specs of the pc?
<Eli-5dce> just make it brief
<dr4c4n> it's an asus zenbook pro ux501vw, nvidia 960
<Eli-5dce> ok so it is a pc with a 960m. so 8gb ram. So it is supported. Have you ever tried 14.04?
<dr4c4n> I'll be honest, I've tried 14.04, 15.10, 16.04 and now this beta version, both with and without proprietary nvidia drivers
<Eli-5dce> dr4c4n: why would you need drivers?
<Eli-5dce> it might be a problem with the nvidia driver
<Eli-5dce> i have a 1080ti in my desktop and it had a unstable driver and froze my computer
<dr4c4n> Eli-5dce: trying the installation where the checkmark asks you if you want to install additional software, but I've also tried the installation, without the additional software
<Eli-5dce> dr4c4n: ok got it
<dr4c4n> what I don't understand is the computer boots the installer fine, but when rebooting: freezes
<dr4c4n> just after login
<Eli-5dce> have you ever tried lxde?
<dr4c4n> with 16.04 and the nvidia driver, I got a black screen
<dr4c4n> I did try xfce, but not lxde
<dr4c4n> and its' 16 gb of ram
<Eli-5dce> ok
<dr4c4n> I tried to follow a blog exactly
<jasom> where does one get the i686-linux-gnu-gcc-5 that I see in build logs for Xenial on launchpad?
<dr4c4n> https://marclewis.com/2016/04/25/installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts-on-asus-zenbook-ux501vw/ <-- this blog, but after installing the older kernel, I got the black screen on login also
<Eli-5dce> 1. tip. never use a driver or ubuntu.  2nd. try lxde go to : www.lubuntu.net
<Eli-5dce> on ubuntu*
<dr4c4n> also 16.04 makes my fan go constantly on high speed.
<Eli-5dce> i have one of the oldest gaming pcs in history and it has no driver and it works totally fine.
<dr4c4n> 14.04 didn't have touchpad support
<Eli-5dce> 14.04 doesn't have touchpad support?
<dr4c4n> not for my laptop model, I can only use the touch screen to move the mouse around.
<dr4c4n> at least the fan's weren't running on high all the time
<Eli-5dce> wtf.
<dr4c4n> with 16.04, fans on high, but touchpad works
<dr4c4n> also tried disk encryption, and that hung right after asking for the disk encryption passphrase after it said cryptsetup successfully set up
<dr4c4n> I've been 2 weeks trying to get this new laptop running smoothly, with no luck
<dr4c4n> I'm hoping 16.10 final stable release might help
<dr4c4n> oh, and of course I've also tested the installation media, and verified the checksums
<Eli-5dce> ok 14.04. install lubuntu. See if you can get a touchpad support. Idk why one doesn't use a usb mouse. so 1. get a usb mouse  2. run 14.04 with no encryption and find a way to install something for all purpose touchpad support i might have found something
<Eli-5dce> and try "pointing devices" it should let you set up your touchpad
<Eli-5dce> i will brb
<NoCode> Hi, how can I change plymouth themes? Is there a plymouth theme manager in Xenial?
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Have you seen : https://launchpad.net/plymouth-manager - http://ubuntuguide.net/plymouth-manager-gui-tool-to-change-initial-splash-screen-themes-in-ubuntu : Version 3.7-1 uploaded on 2015-09-15 .
<Bashing-om> !info plymouth-manager
<ubottu> Package plymouth-manager does not exist in xenial
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I was just looking at plymouth-manager, but I'm just unsure if it'd work as it's old. But guess I'll try. :)
<Bashing-om> NoCode: I have been researching that lately - there are manual means . But the documentation I am finding is scarace .
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Maybe: have a read : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321997 post #5 .
<Conna> halo
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Is(or was) your plymouth theme messed up? I dunno if that's the standard or what, but it boggles out without a logo, just a messy screen, flashes to another screen then brings me to log in. Kinda weird. Going to see if I can fix it.
<pikachu> DCC CHAT
<NoCode> Bashing-om, plymouth-manager does not work. :P
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Not surprised . a lot has changed since uploaded on 2015-09-15 . File a bug report with the author ?
<NoCode> Surprised there's no fork at this point.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Mind ya I have been struggeling with this with another user . Is this directory populated ' ls -al /usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo ' ?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Yes, files seem to appear
<viktor133> hi all. my lenses aren't working. files&folders and video only given files that are already opened. music and photos says there's nothing available. any help? thanks.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Well was a thought . I have yet to get this fingered out . Have you tried changing the theme and see what results ?
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Not sure if a theme was installed or not but it's definitely *not* default colours. I'm not really worried it too much right now. It's working. I can log in.
<Bashing-om> NoCode: As said I am not finding much documentation for plymouth as appled to ubuntu's systems :(
<NoCode> Bashing-om, I've also re-enabled those GPU drivers from that PPA. Risked it all, and 367 works. nvidia-settings is also working. Dare I try 370? :D
<NoCode> I'm unsure
<NoCode> I'll probably just wait
<Bashing-om> NoCode: s/systems/systemd . All direction here is welcome !
<NoCode> :D
<acsn> hi guys
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Well, the system chose 370 on that former install .. but nVidia recommends the 367 version driver . Yoy have got skilled in changing the drivers . will not hurt to try and see what results .
<NoCode> Bashing-om, Install Antergos 3 times, Debian 3 times, struggle to get Ubuntu installed twice. Format, and dd the 16.04 image onto a USB, hope it'll work. It did! Success in the most weirdest of ways.
<NoCode> I hope you're laughing right now. :D
<Bashing-om> NoCode: Not a laughing matter to struggle so hard . ( md5sum the ,iso . "check disk for defects" in the USB ) boot up should work !
<NoCode> Oh, the format and dd of the USB drive was while I was *in* the live environment of Antergos.
<NoCode> :D
<NoCode> When an installation medium(CDR) has a scratched out name, and says garbage, I guess I should really throw it out. :D
<NoCode> That messed me up
<EriC^> those are usually porn
<NoCode> was a 16.04 image on CDR. :P
<EriC^> :D
<Emcgre> hi
<Bashing-om> NoCode: CD ?? Be aware I am not aware that any ubuntu desktop will fit on a CD any more . Burn to a DVD ?
<giovoni> hello world
<giovoni> i have a question
<NoCode> Oh crap, yeah it was DVD. Just looked.
<Bashing-om> giovoni: ask .
<giovoni> is there any linux alternative to adobe after effects?
<giovoni> don't need it for video editting
<NoCode> giovoni, That is a good question. Let me know when you find out.
<Emcgre> Guys i need help with my mate setup , i cant install any program
<giovoni> i need a program that will allow me to create music visualizers like after effects does
<NoCode> !info lives
<ubottu> lives (source: lives): Video Editing system allowing users to edit and create video. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1 (xenial), package size 900 kB, installed size 2875 kB
<EriC^> !alternatives
<ubottu> To change the default applications system-wide, use 'sudo update-alternatives --all' in a terminal.
<NoCode> Not sure if that is anything like an alternate but came by that a day or 2 ago.
<NoCode> Guess I'll youtube "lives video editing" and see now.
<Bashing-om> Emcgre: Show us in a pastebin site ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' . See if we see the hangup .
<giovoni> me too
<giovoni> lives seem like a legacy software
<giovoni> actually it just looks like a normal video editor
<Emcgre> Sorry my programing skills aren't so advanced, So i need to run the terminal and get to the directory of the tar.gz file and put the sudo command?
<NoCode> giovoni, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXSlCQDNqOI
<Bashing-om> Emcgre: K. Not to know is not a sin . We can help that . At the desktop key combo ctl+alt+t to gain a command line interface . in this termomnal input - one at a time ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<viktor133> hi all. my lenses aren't working. files&folders and video only given files that are already opened. music and photos says there's nothing available. any help? thanks.
<Bashing-om> "sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999"
<NoCode> May be *normal* I think Adobe has quite the niche market with product design if you're about editing software like after effects. But I dunno. I'm a video editor. I bet there is software out there, but possibly not.
<NoCode> I wouldn't expect that Linux(or Ubuntu) was awesome for music editing and recording but it is *really* awesome.
<Bashing-om> Emcgre: The results of these are URLs back in terminal. Pass these full links back here and we access these files that were generated .
<NoCode> I reckon better than Windows.
<naga93> hi
<naga93> I need help
<naga93> about openWRT
<giovoni> just saw the vid you linked NoCode
<giovoni> have you used live before?
<NoCode> Nope
<naga93> anybody can help me
<OerHeks> naga93, ask, wait and see
<OerHeks> not sure how openwrt is related to ubuntu ..
<giovoni> thanks anyways
<giovoni> l8r
<naga93> no, about ubntu
<naga93> not about ubuntu
<naga93> but wireles
<OerHeks> not about ubuntu, but wireless? lets hear it
<naga93> I was remote wirelles ztef660
<naga93> and I got user & password telnet
<naga93> but I can't find admin password for this router wirelles
<giovoni> NoCode?
<giovoni> hey
<giovoni> think i found a program
<giovoni> seems like blender can do them
<naga93> #cat /userconfig/cfg/db_user_cfg.xml
<giovoni> coming across some decent tutorials on youtube
<Emcgre> thanks
<naga93> I was tried it
<giovoni> i want to create something like this - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpViZkhpPHk
<JohnnyL> how does one get dvds to play under ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnnyL> shit no wonder.
<OerHeks> JohnnyL, on 16.04, install libdvd-pkg
<OerHeks> naga93, i think you want the open wrt channel, how would we know admin/pass?
<Chrisssy> Hi! Quick noob question: When installing different applications, should I make a user for each service running, or should I just have 1 not-root user and run all services through that?
<Chrisssy> And if it's personal preference, is either one more resource efficient?
<CodedPsychosis> Sup guys
<OerHeks> Chrisssy, basicly, running a service as root user is questionable.
<orlock> Eh
<Chrisssy> Right. My question is more, should I make a user for each service I run, or should I just have one non root user and run all the processes as that?
<orlock> Services generally dont run as any "user" account as such
<orlock> Chrisssy: what do you mean by service?
<Chrisssy> OpenVPN, database, etc
<orlock> Chrisssy: Under linux, what would be called a windows "service" is a daemon
<Chrisssy> Sorry if I'm misusing terms, still a little bit of a noob
<orlock> and usually the init scripts will take care of that for you
<Chrisssy> Ohh my bad, thanks :)
<orlock> So they will run as the appropriate user
<orlock> There wont be any "user" logged in when they start
<orlock> Generally they start as root, which is required to listen on privledged ports
<Chrisssy> Ok! Gotcha
<orlock> and then drop those to what's required
<Chrisssy> Makes sense :) Thank you!
<JohnnyL> is there a way to make up a backup of a dvd onto a hard drive?
 * merkurus says hi
<NoCode> ah yeah, good ole blender for video editing. Man, some of the stuff actually looks amazing.
<OerHeks> JohnnyL, sure, make an iso out of it?
<JohnnyL> OerHeks: okay. how? I can play a dvd now.
<OerHeks> easy to find, https://askubuntu.com/questions/307688/how-to-create-iso-image-from-dvd/307698
<JohnnyL> great, hopefully that works.
<JohnnyL> thanks.
<OerHeks> JohnnyL, to see if the command is right, check with:  eject /dev/sr0   # and dvdtray should open
<OerHeks> then sudo cat /dev/sr0 > /home/$USER/gimmemydvdnow.iso
<JohnnyL> yeah. looks good. i am using that as per the page.
<OerHeks> oh, to close the tray> eject -t /dev/sr0
<JohnnyL> thanks OerHeks.
<OerHeks> while :; do eject && eject -t; sleep 3; done
<Bashing-om> Emcgre: Are you having a hard time of it ?
<JohnnyL> OerHeks: no need to bash me over the head.
<JohnnyL> :)
<EriC^> i see what you did there
<EriC^> :D
<JohnnyL> EriC^: ;p~~
 * OerHeks waggles to the corner and sits down
<alkisg> Hi, I'm trying "auth required pam_exec.so expose_authtok /home/alkisg/bin/pam-exec-test" in /etc/pam.d/common-auth, but the password doesn't appear in stdin inside the script... does expose_authtok work in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Magkneetoe> Hi
<Bashing-om> Emcgre: Have I lost you ??
<JohnnyL> so cat /dev/sr0 > image.iso leds to an tiny screen that can't get past the menu.
<alkisg> JohnnyL, what tiny screen? maybe upload a screenshot?
<viktor133> hi all. my lenses aren't working. files&folders and video only given files that are already opened. music and photos says there's nothing available. any help? thanks.
<dugui> Spanish?
<Bashing-om> !es | dugui
<ubottu> dugui: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dugui> ok gracias por la información, voy a dirigirme a ese canal entonces, soy nuevo en esto
<JohnnyL> alkisg: it takes up 1/5th the screen. and the menu is the only applicable thing. i'm trying dd atm.
<alkisg> JohnnyL, running cat on the terminal shouldn't be able to create windows with menus etc... upload a screenshot
<alkisg> (or dd)
<JohnnyL> bye
<elias_a> alkisg: καλημέρα :)
<alkisg> hyvää huomenta elias_a :)
<elias_a> (Sorry for this babblish OT. This is an old habit between alkisg and me.)
<NoCode> Quick question. Does Ubuntu ISOs enable the cp function like Debian ISOs? Debian images are made with isohybrid technology which enable you to just copy the image to the device and it works the same way as dd. IMHO, best way to go. Can't always remember the dd command to copy the image.
<t2mkn> hello
<zazu> it won't parse right
<zazu> oops, wrong window
<viktor133> hi all. my lenses aren't working. files&folders and video only given files that are already opened. music and photos says there's nothing available. any help? thanks.
<OerHeks> viktor133, you might want to set out this Q on askubuntu too, much more readers
<orlock> viktor133: I'm not sure what you mean, the only lenses i know of are optical
 * orlock googles
<viktor133> OerHeks: i did. but i got an answer from actionparsnip which didn't get me anywhere. and once it's read it doesn't seem to draw much interest anymore
<viktor133> orlock: the scopes, the things that appear in unity when you press the logo button
<dumpchama> hi, I am using ubuntu mate 16.04. when i play any audio through earphones there is always a pop sound before the audio sounds and it is very annoying...
<dumpchama> is there a known fix for that?
<dumpchama> doesn't happen through speakers or on Windows btw
<gk12> Hi
<drdv> When is the 14.04 end of supp ? Cant google rn
<EriC^^> 2019
<gk12> How to unset grub env variable runtime. for exampel I have entry "Ubuntu Linux" and there grubenv is set like some_cpu_param=9 so I wanted to unset this ?
<anton02> for some reason zfs doesn't work on my computer
<drdv> ty
<proxx_> gk12 change defaults and update grub
<EriC^^> drdv: np
<proxx_> gk12 http://askubuntu.com/questions/148095/how-do-i-set-the-grub-timeout-and-the-grub-default-boot-entry
<anton02> for some reason zfs doesn't work on my computer
<drdv> Anybody have any issue with arch linux-pacman -S sometimes failing part way in a large install at latest version ? I have a stable network
<drdv> Wired dhcp
<gk12> proxx_: let me check
<drdv> Wrong channel but i had no registration on #archlinux-unregistered
<drdv> Anton02 does ntfs windows work fine on your pc ?
<drdv> I knew zfs and ntfs had some common ground at the basic memory poimters
<gk12> proxx_: Thanks but that required changes in grub.conf, Can it be done something like unset param=value ?
<tbnbuddha> hi. what could be the reason that there is no "memtest86+" entry on grub menu? neither on my installation then on a ubuntu or lubuntu usb stick?
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: do you have the memtest86+ package installed in your pc?
<proxx_> gk12 , no you change the 'defaults' file and then update with grub update to spit out a new grub.conf
<tbnbuddha> can check that out but i thought this shiould be a default option
<proxx_> gk12 manual changes will not persist post update n stuff
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: in my ubuntu, it is.
<tbnbuddha> the package memtest is installed. i saw also the memtest entry in my "/etc/grub.d"" directory
<alkisg> $ dpkg-query -W memtest86+
<alkisg> memtest86+	5.01-3ubuntu2
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: it's memtest86+, not memtest
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: what's the output of this? grep memtest /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alkisg> Also, are you using UEFI?
<gk12> proxx_: ok
<gk12> let me check
<gk12> Thanks
<tbnbuddha> shows the version. 5.01-3ubuntu2
<tbnbuddha> ah i try that line one moment
<tbnbuddha> grep memtest /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tbnbuddha> oops sorry
<tbnbuddha> i tried it on uefi and on legacy mode. both no memtest entry. the output of that grub.cfg shows two entrys concerning memtest86+
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: then you're not using that grub.cfg, you're booting from somewhere else
<OerHeks> uefi and memtest, known issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/681167/how-to-run-memtest-under-14-04-with-uefi
<kille> hey guys
<kille> 'anyone on rught now?
<alkisg> 1563 persons
<proxx_> just ask
<kille> wow. that's a metric ton. how do you check that??
<kille> list does not help....
<proxx_> ssst
<everson> Hi, in 16.04 Desktop, best way to customise number and orientation of Workspaces? I'd like 5 horizontal, 1 vertical. Also is it possible to move launcher to bottom (as opposed to left)?
<kille> i use compiz...
<kille> makes it much easier.
<Aporie> Is there were an mysql-server update recently ? Because I have a pending update on my 16.04 LTS server to mysql 5.7
<everson> compiz config manager?
<kille> yep
<everson> thanks
<kille> also adds some bangs and whistles.
<kille> like wobbly windows :)
<kille> np
<everson> haha don't need anything fancy, just some minimal tweaks here and there :)
<kille> under general...
<kille> desktop
<everson> thanks
<kille> np bro
<kille> enjoy it!
<tbnbuddha> i am really out of ideas why i cannot do that memtest86+ :(
<tbnbuddha> not even a usb stick is working
<everson> kille, my apt-get says it's called compizconfig-settings-manager - sound right?
<kille> yes
<kille> absolutely the right package.
<everson> great
<kille> you might also consider adding the extras
<OerHeks> tbnbuddha, uefi and memtest, known issue  http://askubuntu.com/questions/681167/how-to-run-memtest-under-14-04-with-uefi
<OerHeks> kille please easy on the enter,thanks
<kille> but those are bells and whistles and you said you're not intersted so.
<tbnbuddha> OerHeks i heard about that. for that reason i changed the settings to legacy. but it is still no memtest there
<OerHeks> everson,  unity-tweak-tool is what you want, not ccsm
<kille> apologies, i am used to doing that, will try and exercise some restraint. :D
<OerHeks> tbnbuddha, no solution for memtest/uefi
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: if your disk is uefi only, and you select legacy boot, how can it boot with legacy? It will either boot with uefi, or not at all.
<everson> kille that was quick. workspaces sorted. cheers
<OerHeks> additional download is worthless, as you need a desktop environment to work with.
<kille> cheers everson!
<tbnbuddha> what is the difference then? i can change in my bios between uefi and legacy
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: if you have 2 disks, one uefi and another legacy, or if you have a special disk that supports both
<fonz> hello
<knightwise> hey fonz
<tbnbuddha> but shouldn't there be a entry when i just boot from usb?
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: how did you create your usb stick?
<alkisg> Is it both uefi and legacy, or one of them, and which one?
<tbnbuddha> i just have one disk installed. but i changed bios settings currently to legacy.
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: aren't we talking about usb sticks now? why mention the disk again?
<OerHeks> tbnbuddha, another try: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/memtest86+/+bug/883017
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883017 in memtest86+ (Ubuntu) "memtest86+ fails on efi systems" [Medium,Triaged]
<OerHeks> it is broken for uefi
<tbnbuddha> but correct me if i say something wrong. i don't even know what legacy and uefi is.
<alkisg> OerHeks: he wants to try with legacy
<OerHeks> go try it, i don't mind.
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: you're talking about a usb stick now, which can be legacy
<tbnbuddha> mmh i read that thread you linked concerning uefi and memtest
<alkisg> So no uefi involved, if you created it properly
<tbnbuddha> does it depend on the bios settings or is it just a hardware question?
<tbnbuddha> because in bios i switched forom uefi to legacy right now
<alkisg> It depends on the firmware setting (uefi/bios), and on the disk format (gpt, mbr) and on the software (grub etc)
<alkisg> So if you don't tell us how you created your stick, we can't answer
<tbnbuddha> as i created the stick i was on uefi i think. should i recreate the stick now with legacy settings?
<alkisg> Which tool did you use.
<tbnbuddha> unetbootin
<alkisg> Did you disable secure boot from your firmware?
<tbnbuddha> didn't change something like that. need to check that before
<OerHeks> official Ubuntu iso files work in both UEFI and BIOS mode, don't use unetbootin due to a bug.
<freddyb> I'm on a lenovo x230 and my scrolling (trackpoint-mouse thingie up/down and pressing the middle mouse button) stopped working after I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.1. Any tips?
<tbnbuddha> oh i have a legacy or uefi option also for usb. i will try that. anyways thx a lot for the help so far
<OerHeks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/etcher-usb-image-burner-tool-linux-open-source ( and windows + mac )
<OerHeks> works on windows and mac, and can handle windows.iso and osx.iso
<alkisg> OerHeks: does that produce sticks that are both uefi and bios capable?
<OerHeks> Yes.
<tbnbuddha> now i have a "Test memory" option. But if i try to execute it, it shows:"Cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernel image"
<alkisg> OerHeks: cool; any reason to prefer it over dd?
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: probably unetbootin creates an invalid grub.cfg for memtest
<OerHeks> dd works fine too, don't forget to 'sync' after dd !!
<tbnbuddha> what can i do about it?
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: recreate the usb stick with one of the other methods, either "dd" or the tool that OerHeks said
<freddyb> are there any known good tips for testing/debugging problems with regard to the lenovo thinkpad trackpoint? almost everything works (except scrolling)
<tbnbuddha> oh i overlooked that. i got no internet connection on my laptop i am trying to repair. just on my smartphone in here
<everson> Hi :) How do I move my taskbar from the left to the bottom?
<everson> (16.04)
<Tropicao> Join #embedded-tlse
<OerHeks> everson, install unity-tweak-tool for that tweak
<tbnbuddha> i cannot download that etcher :( It says i should visit from my pc instead of mobile. But i got no connection to the internet from my laptop i am trying to repair.
<EriC^^> tbnbuddha: tether your internet connection
<tbnbuddha> done that. it always interupts after about 20 seconds
<alkisg> tbnbuddha: boot your laptop from your usb stick. Won't you have internet then?
<tbnbuddha> always the same. cannot identify the error that caused it. just have some error messages in my logfile
<tbnbuddha> alkisig, no. wifi is not detected
<tbnbuddha> and there is no cable optiojn on my laptop
<tbnbuddha> so i am in serious trouble :(
<EriC^^> why isn't wifi detected
<EriC^^> what are you trying to do anyways?
<tbnbuddha> i try to install lubuntu
<EriC^^> what stuff do you have?
<everson> OerHeks, thanks :)
<EriC^^> pc with no os at all and a mobile?
<tbnbuddha> but ran into multiple problems. i guess i have also a hardware problem. but i could not even try to test my memory
<tbnbuddha> i managed to install lubuntu on it. but there are dozens of errors
<EriC^^> such as what
<EriC^^> ?
<freddyb> any tips on debugging lenovo trackpoints at all? scrolling didnt work after update
<azizLIGHT> when aplpication crashes, how do i copy the details in the window in the gui? http://i.imgur.com/HdTk6vf.png
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, good question, the crash report is stored in:  /var/crash/  as a .crash file
<azizLIGHT> thanks very much
<azizLIGHT> doesnt seem like you can copy paste from that window for whatever reason
<azizLIGHT> and yes i see the file there :)
<freddyb> ah, I probably hit bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1246683
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1246683 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Middle button does not work for scrolling" [Low,Invalid]
<OerHeks> azizLIGHT, i know, this bugreport should be reactivated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/1273752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1273752 in apport (Ubuntu) "Can't Copy Crash Report Details to Clipboard" [Medium,Confirmed]
<everson> Is it possible to display preview of window titles for open windows at bottom (like with old interface)?
<azizLIGHT> perhaps the dialog box should mention that the full crash report file is available in /var/crash/xyz_file
<azizLIGHT> as a workaround
<azizLIGHT> if no one wants to implement copy/paste
<thor_> anyone using Rider? how do I get rid of this "[?1h=[6n[6n" in the conosle output? apparently they are not addressing the issue.
<freddyb> I have multiple (likely leftover) files in xorg.conf.d/ and I don't know which come from ubuntu and which one I have created myself in the past. How would I find out? dpkg?
<proxx_> creationdate ?
<ducasse> freddyb: dpkg -S /path/to/filename
<freddyb> ducasse: thanks!
<freddyb> proxx_: there were multiple dates, so I wanted to make double sure :)
<kille> question...why is duckduckgo the default search in tor browser?
<proxx_> kille , because google does the opposite, collect as much as they can
<proxx_> kille have you ever been on the internet ?
<kille> of coure, but i've been insanely trusting... and then i realise i shouldn't be
<proxx_> you will probably leak more about yourself through your browser than which source ip , but tor away
<kille> isn't tor like a bittorrent client for the web? how will i leak more when using it?
<kille> if i dont disclose anything, i should be ok or not?
<OerHeks> If you believe TOR is safe, you are safe.
<proxx_> this is too far offtopic but basically its you who gets tracked through behaviour , specific fingerprint, accounts etc
<thor_> kille: you should use both search engines. Its not about what is right or wrong. Its just two very different engines. Duckduckgo also has the "bubble function" but thats limited to national filtering. Use google when you want results from "the bubble" you are in, and duckduckgo when you want it more unfiltered. To say that one is better than the other is just plain stupid.
<proxx_> just live a normal online life and if there is shit your are concerned about use something else for that
<proxx_> oh and google results are not what they used to be , who pays the most or what the most idiots search for instead of returning keywords, google is on its way out as a SE
<freddyb> kille: the Tor project has great documentation, including why they choose a different search engine. their documents are a good read.
<freddyb> kille: a browser discloses "things", not about you personally, but it makes you trackable, re-identifiable across the web. the Tor browser tries to defend against that.
<proxx_> which is likely pebcak
<freddyb> hmmm, the old thinkpad.conf file in xorg.conf.d/ wasn't breaking the middle-button scrolling on my thinkpad...what else, what else?
<freddyb> proxx_: tracking? nah, I wholeheartedly disagree. but I guess discussing here is too off-topic?! :)
<proxx_> yeah you r right , we will get modsmacked
<kille> agree. just wanted to figure it out. maybe another channel some other time...
<freddyb> there's a tor channel on freenode, I'm sure, kille
<kille> anyway. cheers for now.
 * cfhowlett adds "modsmacked" to his personal vocabulary
<portdmi> http://www.renegadetribune.com/who-controls-hollywood/
<freddyb> ah! it seems the issue is that the mouse is detected as ps/2 generic, not as a trackpoint.
<OerHeks> freddyb, maybe you machine has a FN key for trackpoint/external mouse?
<freddyb> OerHeks: I don't think so. I don't have an external mouse, fwiw
<Fsociety0177> hello everybody
<freddyb> I'm trying to get scrolling on my built-in thinkpad trackpoint
<Fsociety0177> can someone help to initilize me as a hacker?
<cfhowlett> Fsociety0177, no.  wrong channel.  look around on google or reddit for a more proper venue
<Fsociety0177> cfhowlett: thanks, this channel was only one i could acess, i`m beginner here sorry
<zerous> guys, I am having issues when trying to upgrade or install anything pastebin.com/PLyW5nSF
<zerous> Any help is appreciated.
<freddyb> did you try "apt-get -f install" as suggested, zerous?
<OerHeks> zerous, don't crosspost, you have been answered.
<zerous> OerHeks, sorry
<OerHeks> zerous, you might as well keep the problem here :-)
<OerHeks> always run update, then upgrade, i am missing update in your story.
<OerHeks> update = fresh lists
<leeyaa> hi
<leeyaa> i have a basic custom .deb package that i need to create a user during packaging
<leeyaa> how to do that ?
<zerous> OerHeks, this is what I get pastebin.com/LPUqm0aG
<OerHeks> opensuse, trisquel, ubuntu, ugly mix of repos.
<zerous> oh
<zerous> what should I do ?
<jnissen> Hey people. I am considering switching to Ubuntu, but I think the Unity interface is annoying. What trouble will I face if I go with Ubuntu Gnome? Fewer supported applications? More bugs?
<ikonia> jnissen: its the same core product, so no less applictions,
<cfhowlett> jnissen, switching the desktop environment is supersimple.  you will not have the defualt unity plugins but you will have the same ubuntu programs and repositories avaiable.
<zerous> OerHeks, but I don't seen any other repos in my sources.list
<ikonia> jnissen: the user community is smaller, and the "custom" components, eg: the differences from unity will have a smaller development teams
<OerHeks> zerous, i do not know what /how you added those repos, maybe they are in  /etc/apt/sources.list.d folder?? i would do a fresh install, no frankenstein-ubuntu
<Stanley00> jnissen: what kind of annoying that you don't like about unity?
<cfhowlett> zerous, what other repos do you expect to see?
<zerous> OerHeks, I remember adding certain ppas
<zerous> I am thinking about removing them and trying to update
<OerHeks> cfhowlett, see pastebin.com/LPUqm0aG
<cfhowlett> !!!
<cfhowlett> franken-buntu
<ikonia> zerous: what will that do ?
<ikonia> zerous: the packages will still be there after you remove the repos
<zerous> ikonia, I see. Is there any way to purge the packages along with the ppas ?
<zerous> I am really sorry if I am asking super dumb questions.
<zerous> I am new to linux
<OerHeks> good lesson not to mix distros.
<OerHeks> = reinstall
<zerous> OerHeks, alright. reinstall it is then. :)
<ikonia> zerous: there is, but I wouldn't trust the state your machine appears to be in
<zerous> oh
<OerHeks> ikonia +1
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> this might not work in your situation.
<cfhowlett> zerous, no need to apologize
<cfhowlett> you should be able to sudo apt-get purge <packagename>.  then sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list         and ## before each ppa to comment it into silence.  or you could delete them altogether.  afterwards, sudo apt update
<jnissen> ikonia, cfhowlett: Alright, it sounds like it's not much of a risk sticking with Gnome then
<cfhowlett> jnissen,happy2help!
<GhostLyrics> So If I get this line over and over and my RAID software refuses to recognize the hardware, is this an issue of the kernel, the driver, something else? => Sep 30 14:52:09 xen05 kernel: [226828.840507] megaraid_sas 0000:02:00.0: Failed to alloc kernel SGL buffer for IOCTL
<Ramyo> Hi can someone experience with ubuntu and windows help me out?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Ramyo
<ubottu> Ramyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ramyo> i might have overwrited my windows partition with ubuntu  or bootloader while trying to create another USB ubuntu
<jnissen> Stanley00: I think it looks ugly... nothing much else, but really, what does a UI do except look good and be easy to use?
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: what 'raid software'
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: that should be a hardware raid card
<Ramyo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Ramyo, sudo fdisk -l should list your partitions
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: The vendor (avago/broadcom/lsi, whatever they currently are named) ships this thing called `storcli` - that is used to generate a summary of the devices (e.g. RAID healthy or not)
<zerous> So I guess the rule of thumb is not mix repos of different distros
<cfhowlett> zerous, indeed.  rarely works as planned and usually breaks things.
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: the first thing I'd look at is from the "pre boot" environment what does the CARD bios (not motherboard bios) but CARD bios see in terms of disk
<splashing> admin-c:	LL58-AP tech-c:	LL58-AP
<splashing> what is LL58-AP???
<ikonia> splashing: we need context
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: btw, the issue only surfaces on our only 16.04 machine and takes about 4 days of runtime until it's like this. Before that 3.5 - 4 days it works as intended.
<Ramyo> So basically I wanted to try ubuntu so I instealled it on a USB and ran try with out installing. I then wanted to use another usb to create a persistent one. I ran the installer and it went through and i chose the option to use another option (not the delete old OS and the second option) the third option. I then proceeded and did the partition and for the bootloader I did not change so I Think now it partitioned my harddrive and not the
<Ramyo>  second USB that I wanted. SO now when i boot my computer, I can't use windows anymore.
<craggies> One of the greatest peace activists for the truth and prosperity of Humankind who has sacrificed so much to fight the NWO and the corrupt system we endure in. Ken O'Keef, former American Marine unveils the shunned truth about Adolf Hitler and World War 2.
<craggies> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlRLhIVBAIs
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: 4 days ?? what are you talking about
<Edwerd> t
<ikonia> join #debian
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<zerous> cfhowlett, so what you do when you want a package that the distro doesn't provide. Build from source, I assume ?
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: I wish I was kidding. The Kernel lines and the software no longer recognising the card only happens after about 4 days uptime.
<splashing> ikonia, i use APNIC to check one address it contain admin-c:	LL58-AP tech-c:	LL58-AP
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: what you are saying does not make sense
<ikonia> splashing: chek one address ?
<GhostLyrics> that I'm aware of :(
<splashing> ip address
<ikonia> splashing: you're not really giving us clear context of what you are doing and why
<ikonia> splashing: so we can't help
<Ramyo> can anyone help me :( im freaking out  i want to know if  i can still recover windows..
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: what does the actual card bio show in terms of status
<splashing> ok
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: I'll go down into the server room to check. However, I'm not sure this is a hardware issue since we already had the vendor ship us a second card (that even had a different firmware on it) and we still have the same problem.
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: I didn't say a hardware issue
<everson> Hi. If I have a video rendering in workspace 1, and I switch to workspace 2, is the video in the (invisible) workspace 1 still consuming the GPU? Thanks
<GhostLyrics> What do you want me to look for, then?
<pprnode> You Jews can't destroy, genocide, abuse, torture, firebomb, holocaust the best of humanity and then cower under the defense of "RACISM." We're racist for identifying the Jewish tribe behind these crimes? THEN SO BE IT.
<splashing> what does nic-hdl means???
<ikonia> GhostLyrics: the status of the card, the status of the disks on the device, so we have a clear "factual" status of the reatus
<Ramyo> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> splashing: in what context
<ikonia> splashing: what you're doing is this "what does bbop-tczz mean"
<ikonia> splashing: people don't know what you're talking about without context
<splashing> person:	Lan Li
<splashing> nic-hdl:	LL58-AP
<splashing> e-mail:	js-cu-ipmanage@chinaunicom.cn
<splashing> address:	No. 65 Beijing West Road,Nanjing,China
<splashing> phone:	+86257900060
<splashing> fax-no:	+86252900280
<Guest70729> jeez
<Ramyo> Can someone help me troubleshoot a booting issue?
<splashing> ikonia, see that???
<cfhowlett> !kylin | splashing
<ubottu> splashing: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is an official part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<OerHeks> !paste | splashing
<ubottu> splashing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<splashing> thanks...
<cfhowlett> splashing, the kylin team has a channel on QQ and you probably get faster answers there
<crystalfree> THE TRUTH NEEDS NO ZOMBIES AND NO LAWS TO PROTECT IT. "The International Jew" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-TMecEi_yo
<crystalfree> WE ARE ANONYMOUS. EXPECT US.
<cfhowlett> !ops | crystalfree ban please
<ubottu> crystalfree ban please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<everson> In 16.04, is it possible to get the window title previews to show up in my taskbar like in the past?
<jnissen> How can I change the application icons in Ubuntu Gnome? I've already changed the icons under "Theme" in Gnome Tweak tool. Folder icons etc. changes, but app icons do not.
<Ramyo> So basically I wanted to try ubuntu so I instealled it on a USB and ran try with out installing. I then wanted to use another usb to create a persistent one. I ran the installer and it went through and i chose the option to use another option (not the delete old OS and the second option) the third option. I then proceeded and did the partition and for the bootloader I did not change so I Think now it partitioned my harddrive and not the
<Ramyo>  second USB that I wanted. SO now when i boot my computer, I can't use windows anymore.
<freddyb> (for the record, after an update, I was somehow missing the xserver-xorg-input-libinput package. scrolling works again)
<cfhowlett> Ramyo, reinstall or restore windows.
<Ramyo> since its probaby partitioned for linux now, is reinstalling or restoring my only option?
<cfhowlett> sanest option, yes.
<manbear1> any channels dedicated to hardware support? cannot talk in #hardware
<OerHeks> manbear1, time to read the rest, register with #freenode?
<z0mfg> So I've written some howto, what is the best place to publish it? Ubuntu Forums, Launchpad, make a wiki page?
<OerHeks> z0mfg, ubuntu forums would do.
<k1l_> z0mfg: i would talk to the docs team: #ubuntu-doc
<z0mfg> okay, i'll ask them too, thx
<z0mfg> oh, there is a "tutorials" section in the forums, maybe there
<everson> In 16.04, is it possible to get the window title previews to show up in my taskbar like in the past? Trying to find info online but I'm not sure if I'm using the right search keywords. Thanks
<everson> Alternatively is it possible to restore the "old" (classic) ubuntu look & feel?
<trijntje> everson: settigns -> appearance -> behavior
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: MegaRaid BIOS says all drives look fine (online)
<trijntje> everson: if you mean the old gnome2 look, no. But you can always look at some of the other ubuntu flavors. Lubuntu has an older/window style look, with a bar at the bottom etc
<everson> trijntje, ok thanks will check it out. Yeah the settings -> appearance -> behavior is great for getting title menus in the windows again, but I'm wanting the bottom taskbar to show the titles of the open windows as well. But I'll check out lubuntu. On a side note, I basically just want to be able to see which windows are open. Currently my Unity panel only shows one terminal icon, which I have to click to see what's open. I was hoping to show all open
<everson> terminals' titles like before :)
<everson> (Context: I have multiple terminals open and logged in to different hoses)
<GhostLyrics> ikonia: battery status optimal, everything says ok
<everson> s/hoses/hosts
<faekjarz> Hey there! I'd like to enlarge my mouse pointer in 16.04 Gnome (like Mate lets me do it). I didn't find any options in settings or tweaktool. Any hints, anyone?
<vak> hi all, memory-hungry applications like Chrome cause out-of-memory on my machine (8Gb RAM, 5GB swap). The machine becomes non-responsive and needs a hard-reboot. Could one keep machine responsive when running into out-of-memory? I'd be able to kill a memory-gridy app without losing my unsaved work...
<zarpamagnolia> Jau! I'm looking for a program that ubuntu to manipulate and control (my stock, expenses, orders, invoices, customer lists and other providers) a little help ????
<ppf> vak: the system does that already
<ppf> if you run out of memory and swap, the OOM killer will kill applications
<popey> vak: do you have any swap configured?
<faekjarz> zarpamagnolia: maybe gnucash or homebank
<tbnbuddha> anyone can recommand a source where i can find a up to date list of laptop's recommanded for ubuntu/lubuntu
<tbnbuddha> ?
<zarpamagnolia> faekjarz, thanks ! im going to look the options!
<tumbler> dose anyone use realek 8192eu usb wireless adapter???
<tumbler> first of all hi everybody XD
<tumbler> *realtek
<tumbler> i can t make to work own driver
<EriC^^> tumbler: why not
<tumbler> i insalled .deb ... it seems to compile correctly but ... the device still doesn t work
<tumbler> *doesn t work yet
<vak> ppf: Obviosly the system doesn't do anything good enough. Several times i tried to wait until the machine be responsive again. No luck. At least 15 min isn't enough
<EriC^^> tumbler: try lspci -k | grep -A4 Net
<EriC^^> tumbler: try lspci -knn | grep -A4 Net
<vak> popey: yes, swap is configured and used. the hole freezing of the machine happens when not only RAM, but also swap gets full
<tumbler> EriC^^, thanks i'll try those
<EriC^^> tumbler: paste what you get here
<EriC^^> tumbler: paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<popey> vak: ouch, configure more swap, add more ram, or use leaner apps, basically.
<popey> (or all 3)
<vak> popey: I do like to know how to keep at least a console of the machine responsive, methods 1-3 are clear, but not really applicable in my case
<zergut> hello, how can i customize Unity?
<Sircle> My applications open / try to open wine brwoser, I do not want that. How to change settings that default one sets to firefox?
<OerHeks> Sircle, likely you have 2 firefox launchers ?
<OerHeks> zergut, install unity tweak
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 367 kB, installed size 2797 kB
<Sircle> OerHeks:  Dont thing so
<ppf> vak: it will take a couple minutes more than that for oomk to kick in
<ppf> 12G of memory should be enough for most things, though
<ppf> what are you doing in your chrome?
<Fedoration_> If I have a program already running under X on a machine that has become unresponsive, but I can still get SSH access to it, can I pull that GUI instance across via SSH tunnelling to save changes before closing it? Or does X over SSH tunnel only work for launching new instances of binaries?
<Devnatu> Hi guys, I am new to this channel, i hope some one can help me. I have Laptop Lenovo Yoda 710 14inch with I7 processor 8GB Ram and windows 10. I have been trying to install ubuntu and different versions of it. Every thing goes smooth and then its stuck at blank screen or at grub>
<Devnatu> can some one please help me
<Devnatu> Also it works fine when i run in from USB as live
<Devnatu> hi guys anybody can help?
<OerHeks> Devnatu, maybe this forumposts are any help, see the part blacklist i2c_hid ? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2337161
<OerHeks> or this post , disabling acpi https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2329448
<OerHeks> * make sure hybernate/fastboot is disabled. this is for all UEFI machines.
<tbnbuddha> when i pipe a command into "pastebinit" where do i get the full url from?
<Devnatu> oerherk thanks for your response, ill look in to the blacklisting i am to new to ubuntu so no idea how to do it, will have to do some research.
<EriC^^> tbnbuddha: it gives it out
<OerHeks> there is an error in the pastebinit factoid
<OerHeks> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fotang> I plugged in a fingerprint scanner/smart card reader combo device into a USB port, the light on the device didnt come on, and `lsusb' output included just one new entry (without a fullname):  "Bus 002 Device 027: ID 06e3:0606". I then suspended the computer and resumed, upon which the light on device came on and lsusb correctly showed the full names of 2 devices (Bus 002 Device 033: ID 076b:a022 OmniKey AG CardMan Smart@Link; andFutronic Technology Co. Ltd.
<fotang> FS81 Fingerprint Scanner Module). How can I make ubuntu to do what it did after suspend , so that the two devices are seen without me suspending and resuming the OS?
<fotang> oh that was rather a mouthful
<tbnbuddha> oh ok thx. maybe i had another connection problem while doing it
<fotang> ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> <command> | pastebinit -b https://paste.ubuntu.com  ( mind the https )
<OerHeks> then you get an URL.
<OerHeks> ( which gives an http://paste.ubuntu.com adress )
<Fedoration> Can I pull an active X window across X-over-ssh-tunnelling? Or can I *only* render the output locally if I launch the program that way?
<we> is this a chat room?
<fotang> we: yes
<OerHeks> Fedoration, you need to enable X11 forwarding first, see thttp://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/12755/how-to-forward-x-over-ssh-from-ubuntu-machine
<fotang> #linux
<OerHeks> we, see the topic, ubuntu support irc channel
<Fedoration> OerHeks: thanks. If forwarding is enabled in sshd config, does it *only* apply to launching new programs? Or can I bring an existing instance across the tunnel? That was my question.
<we> who answered me?
<teo_> I tried fullscreen X11 tunneling over a fast local lan, but the results where very disappointing. It froze every two seconds, and on major updates it completely failed...
<teo_> I don' t think single window tunneling will be any better...
<OerHeks> Fedoration, no, a new ssh connection can forward existing/running X11 fine
<Fedoration> Awesome! How? I am SSHed into the remote machine, and launching an X program (such as x2, the text editor) gives me a new instance of that displayed locally. From "ps" I can see the PID of my remote instance of the program. How do I get it to redirect its X output over SSH?
<th0r> Fedoration, just start the ssh session with the -X switch
<OerHeks> Fedoration, ssh -X user@ip -p password
<Vorap> Hey. I have a quick question. I've been looking around and I can't get a definitive answer. Can I run multiple screens on both my on-board graphics card and my dedicated graphics card and use the nvidia proprietary driver? Onborad is intel graphics and dedicated is an nvidia card.
<OerHeks> or without password if you use keys
<Fedoration> th0r: yes, I have logged into the remote system using the -X switch. When I start a NEW instance of a graphical program on the remote system it displays on the local system. My question still is how to get an *already running* instance of a graphical program on the remote system to *start displaying locally* over ssh.
<Vorap> Since nouveau can't handle gaming
<th0r> Fedoration, as far as I know, the only way is to restart the program from within the ssh session
<Fedoration> th0r: Ahh :-( That would be annoying if that's required, as the whole point was I was trying to click "save" in a GUI where the physical console has gone unresponsive.
<we> thanks ,OerHeks
<Fedoration> [2016-10-07 10:50:33]<OerHeks> Fedoration, no, a new ssh connection can forward existing/running X11 fine  <<<--- if OerHeks can tell me how to do it, that would be awesome.
<Vorap> Fedoration you can't switch tty? And then get into the running session from there?
<dsnyders> HI all!  I'm sorry if this is off topic, but can anyone connect to lirc.org?
<Fedoration> Vorap: no: Ctl-Alt-F1 / F2 / F7 do nothing. CapsLock doesn't even toggle the LED.
<OerHeks> oh, i was convinced that running x could be forwarded,..
<Vorap> Fedoration aah okay
<Vorap> dsnyders Hey. Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsnyders> Vorap: Thanks.
<Vorap> dsnyders no worries :)
<th0r> +
<we> #mintos
<k1l_> !mint | we
<ubottu> we: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<we> i'm looking for some channels
<Fedoration> we: type   /list   and press Enter
<we> thanks
<k1l_> !alis | we
<ubottu> we: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<we> keep rolling..
<MadPsy> Does anyone happen to know if Bash 4.3 shipped with 16.04 has syslogging enabled?
<MadPsy> (syslog support was added in 4.1 but is optional in config-top.h)
<debkad> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<useri> hi, how do i encrypt a harddisk with luks with a costume keyfile?
<useri> cryptsetup --verbose --cipher "aes-cbc-essiv:sha256" --verify-passphrase luksFormat --keyfile=key ?
<xuhaocheng> .
<xuhaocheng> .
<mike_papa> How often power indicator updates information about UPS charge? I am testing my APC Smart-UPS, and apcaccess says 50% charge now, but indicator still shows 34% as it was right after boot (something like 20 minutes ago).
<india> what does this mean --   libpq-dev : Depends: libpq5 (= 9.4.1-1) but 9.6.0-1.pgdg14.04+1 is to be installed ?
<proxx_> what it says
<proxx_> something needs something
<india> I am on ubuntu 15.04
<popey> india: you should upgrade, 15.04 is long out of support
<india> i upgraded yesterday from ubuntu 14.10 to 15.04
<xuhaocheng> ?
<india> I am not able to understand the meaning of this -- libpq-dev : Depends: libpq5 (= 9.4.1-1) but 9.6.0-1.pgdg14.04+1 is to be installed ?
<debkad> it mean you must install libpq-dev version 9.6.0-1
<we> 能说中文吗
<popey> india: well, step one is upgrade to a supported release, preferably 16.04
<debkad> we: 不，我不能
<popey> india: looks like maybe you have an old ppa still enabled.
<india> my college has 14.04 and he is able to install the packages
<ppf> india: 14.04 is lts
<ppf> meaning it's still supported
<debkad> yes
<india> how can i change old ppa to new ?
<popey> india: well, step one is upgrade to a supported release.
<ppf> you should upgrade to a supported version
<popey> (or reinstall a supported release like 14.04 or 16.04)
<Kartagis> ehlo
<ppf> reinstall is probably the only correct way
<india> no other way to install that package without supported release?
<Kartagis> 16.04-4 doesn't have bluetooth enabled by default?
<Kartagis> sorry, typo
<popey> india: sure, probably, but we don't support unsupported releases here
<Kartagis> 16.04
<popey> Kartagis: it does
<ppf> there's no upgrade path from 15.04 to 16.04
<india> is there other channel for 15.04 ?
<ppf> so reinstall is the only safe way
<ppf> india: no
<ppf> it's end of life
<debkad> 14.04 and 16.04 both are lts, 15.04 is not
<Kartagis> popey: I couldn!t find it under system settings
<popey> Kartagis: a clean install?
<Kartagis> aye
<svilic1> Hi. Does anyone know who if there is a chat room for libc developers? Is this responsibility of kernel team (#ubuntu-kernel)?
<ppf> svilic1: #glibc
<popey> svilic1: there's not really a team for libc on ubuntu
<debkad> svilic1: /msg alis list something
<Kartagis> popey: are you asking me if it's a clean install, or are you suggesting?
<popey> Kartagis: asking
<Kartagis> aye, it's a clean install
<popey> Kartagis: and is it Ubuntu 16.04 or some other flavour or derivative?
<Kartagis> ubuntu 16.04
<pineapplelover> hello what is this folder to? home/me/.cache/dconf
<pineapplelover> for*
<svilic1> @ppf, @popey, @debkad, thanks a lot
<pineapplelover> why is it owned by root?
<popey> pineapplelover: it isnt here
<debkad> no problem svilic1
<popey> pineapplelover: you probably ran something using sudo at some point which futzed the permissions on that
<pineapplelover> popey: I have nagios installed
<pineapplelover> popey: might be it
<popey> Kartagis: does the device have bluetooth?
<Kartagis> yes, it's a laptop
<india> libpq-dev 9.6.0-1.pgdg14.04+1  got installed successfully on 15.04 , thanx guys
<popey> Kartagis: does "hcitool dev" list any devices?
<popey> india: yay, now upgrade :)
<Kartagis> popey: aye, hci0
<india> i have burnt the dvd 16.04 lts, will install tomorrow , on some work today
<popey> Kartagis: odd, works here.
<popey> india: good luck! :)
<india> thanx
<Kartagis> popey: it's not in system settings, nor is under all applications
<india> i already have windows , linux mint , and 15.4 , but i want to replace mint by 16.04 , is it possible?
<EriC^^> india: yeah
<EriC^^> what 15.4?
<india> ubuntu 15.04
<EriC^^> that's unsupported
<EriC^^> why dont you replace that one with 16.04?
<india> will replace tomorrow
<ititan> hello
<ititan> test
<ititan> this is a test
<ititan> are you ok
<EriC^^> india: i got dc
<new_bee> guys, stupid newbie question: if i can run unity ok will gnome also as smooth?
<EriC^^> new_bee: should be
<new_bee> fantastic, thanks!
<EriC^^> new_bee: no problem
<EriC^^> do they literally mean dusting?
<lordcirth> EriC^^, presumably not :)
<qwertyco> nick
<ronaldsmazitis> mouse just doesn't capture in 16.10 from virtual box
<Windigo> %c
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | ronaldsmazitis
<ubottu> ronaldsmazitis: Yakkety Yak is the codename for Ubuntu 16.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Fedoration> Vorap, th0r, OerHeks: It seems the way to redirect an active pre-existing X session to a new X-over-SSH tunnel is using "xpra": execute "xpra shadow :0" on the remote system and "xpra attach ssh:user@host" on the local system.
<ZuZuD> Hello there
<sunrise> we
<bizzledizzle> hello?
<sunrise> hi
<sunrise> what's un
<sunrise> what's up
<multifractal> Somethign I forgot to backup before I clean installed - a utility that allowed me to connect L2TP VPN using the native ubuntu network settings manager... Can anybody think what this tool might have been? Can't remember.
<multifractal> Currently in the 'choose a VPN connection type' dialog box I only have the option PPTP, but before I was able to create L2TP connections.
<ldsflkjdsfkjldsf> ljk
<sunrise_> j
<Marsianer> hi. i have a fresh install on ubuntu 16.04 LTS desktop. i am experiencing problems with moving stuff on the desktop. moving via drag & drop doesnt work. instead a weird copy is made of the file. even with alt + click and the context menu "move here" it fails!
<Marsianer> is this bug known
<Marsianer> maybe i am having problems because i have 2 screens connected? extended , not mirrored
<hateball> Marsianer: hammer your modifier keys (ctrl+alt+shift) to make sure they are not stuck?
<Marsianer> i rebooted several times.
<Marsianer> latest updates installed
<Marsianer> SHIFT non shift...
<Marsianer> keyboard is fine
<Marsianer> there is not much installed yet. its strange anyways. simple drag and drop not working :(
<Marsianer> ok i have more details! drag and drop only is messed up with links! folders and files work
<MonkeyDust> Marsianer  drag from where
<SchrodingersScat> oh, from a browser?
<Marsianer> i have stuff on my desktop
<Marsianer> a link on my desktop
<Marsianer> wanna just move it some centimeters to the left or right
<Marsianer> it gets copied and renamed
<Marsianer> initially i found this out when i tried to move from monitor 1 to monitor 2
<Marsianer> but same monitor fails also
<Keal> I'm having some problem with my headset input quality. Would someone like to help?
<Marsianer> ok. i now added a text file. moved. fine. changed it to html, moved fine. made a link to the html file, moved. fine. the only broken stuff is a link to a html page which i copied from somewhere else to the desktop!
<new_bee> quick question: i'm running 16.04 and when i'm trying to download stuff via chrome or firefox i get pretty bad dl speeds, although torrenting gives me 3mb/sec. any clue what's wrong here on my end?
<Marsianer> i am just copying stuff from my old hard disc to my new installed ubuntu 16. thats where i tried to copy my desktop links. and this fails
<devnatu> guy how do i install chrome on ubuntu 16.4
<devnatu> can some one please help i have tried few different thinngs but everythign has failed
<new_bee> just downloaded the dev from their page
<new_bee> deb*
<new_bee> installed it with gdebi
<Marsianer> chrome install is just google chrome in firefox, download deb file and open it with sofware installer
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<adolfu> duh
<new_bee> so, does anyone know what causes slow dl speeds (while torrents reach up to several mb per sec)?
<SwedeMike> new_bee: small TCP window size.
<Keal> asd
<RykerSaurous> Hello, I am trying to run a SIP however port 13000 is not avail. Works on a win 7 machine, won't work in win 7 VM on my laptop.
<SchrodingersScat> new_bee: are you sure it's not the server that's slow?
<Keal> new_bee: you can also check out "Chromium" called browser from software market
<new_bee> how is this gonna be different from ff or chrome when it comes to downloads?
<RykerSaurous> tried turning of the firewall no luck there either. Can't figure out why port 13000 isn't avail.  any ideas?
<new_bee> don't know about the server though
<new_bee> could be... although i'd feel stupid if it would :D
<SchrodingersScat> new_bee: you could try with wget from your location and a remote location or maybe through a proxy, and then you'd be able to see if it's just your line or etc.
<new_bee> wget is a lot faster than direct download
<SchrodingersScat> new_bee: wget is great :)
<new_bee> thanks :D
<SchrodingersScat> new_bee: not sure why it would be much different, but at least that helps troubleshoot?
<proxx_> im confused is the poo dead or alive
<new_bee> well, now the speed dropped... from 2.5 mb to 400 kb /sec
<new_bee> and lower
<Keal> new_bee: are you using mobilebroadband?
<new_bee> using wifi and router
<Keal> new_bee: ok, so the router isn't using anykind of 3G/4G SIM card?
<new_bee> nope
<proxx_> sound like wifi driver
<proxx_> try lowering power settings
<new_bee> i'm using a proprietyr broadcom driver
<new_bee> proprietary
<EriC^^> cool
<new_bee> yeah, right? should get it printed on a shirt
<EriC^^> :D
<proxx_> That would explain a lol lel
<new_bee> what do you mean?
<proxx_> broadcom is about as  good as realtek :'D
<Keal> I'm having problems with microphone input
<proxx_> Keal , try arecord from the cli and see if you can record anything
<devnatu> thanks guys chrome all installed.
<EriC^^> devnatu: good one
<mike_papa> Does anyone know how to make upower show the same info what apcupsd? apcupsd works fine, and upower shows whatever ups state was at boot time. Never updates.
<EriC^^> mike_papa: upower --monitor-details
<EriC^^> iirc
<mike_papa> EriC^^: nothing happened.
<EriC^^> mike_papa: upower --monitor-detail
<mike_papa> EriC^^: "Monitoring activity from the power daemon. Press Ctrl+C to cancel." when I disconnect mouse from USB, it shows something about it from time to time. But nothing about my ups.
<mike_papa> EriC^^: I just disconnected AC. Nothing there. Only info about mouse.
<mike_papa> EriC^^: and apcupsd reacts imidiatelly (actually after 6s delay, which is correct with settings).
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<marsh> Hello
<lucidguy> I could use recommendations for two things.  Firstly I need a basic IDS solution, more of a log watcher I think.  Secondly, I would like to monitor a network connection, I blieve I used smokeping in the past. I want to keep track of uptime, latency, etc.
<marsh> My computer will not recognize bootable usb. I have tried many different usb drives and made sure my boot was starting on USB first then HDD but it goes straight to HDD. can anyone help me. I Have Ubuntu 16 installed and need to go back to Windows.  Also, i have tried multi boot, uneboot, and even tried YUMI in wine and nothing. The startup disk maker that comes with the OS will not recognize my 10 ios but the others will.  Am i mis
<arooni> hey folks; running ubuntu 16.04; but it looks like my /var/log/mail.log is 5GB !! and across associated error logs and mail.log.1 is a total of 10GB what should i do ?
<arooni> i've run out of space on /
<arooni> just rm?  but how can i make sure it doesnt happen again
<MadPsy> assuming it's not root writing the logs there should be reserved blocks on /
<StrongJava> marsh Did you set it up as dual boot? Have you tried more than one bootable usb?
<arooni> MadPsy: /dev/sda1        28G   26G  963M  97% /
<MadPsy> check reserved blocks, assuming it's ext4
<MadPsy> ok so it's not ran out of space
<devnatu> hey guys can anyone recomend the best way to learn linux, what i mean is by command line refs. i.e complete ubuntu/linux learning guide
<arooni> well i dont need 10GB of mail logs
<DK2> fix your logrotate?
<MadPsy> you might if you send a shit load of mail
<marsh> @strongjava yes i have tried multiple usb and nothing. I have Ubuntu 16.4 on now and was going to do a clean install and now i am stuck
<arooni> i dont *think* i send any mail ; i use web mail for that
<MadPsy> so check why they're filling up so quickly
<nacc> !manual | devnatu
<ubottu> devnatu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<arooni> seeing a lot of stuff like this in the mail.log Oct  2 20:16:45 LilArooni nullmailer[2228]: Starting delivery: protocol: smtp host: mail file: 1474496703.11817
<DK2> is it worth to upgrade from 14.04 to 16?
<StrongJava> marsh Can you get into the computer's bios?
<arooni> i have no idea what that means
<MadPsy> reserved blocks in ext4 will prevent non-root from completely filling the disk, logrotate will look after rotating/compressing, but finding out why they're so big in the first place will solve the actual problem :)
<nacc> DK2: completely depends on your usage :)
<marsh> Yes @strongjava
<DK2> well its just a postfix bos
<DK2> box*
<StrongJava> marsh Do you have another box you test the usb?
<rootaccess> hi
<MadPsy> arooni, why don't you check what the messages are.. might be a good start
<rootaccess> anybody here?
<arooni> so apparently the stuff there is all output from cron;  so it looks like i need to redirect cron output to /dev/null ?
<arooni> so its like * * * * * /command/ &>1 /dev/null ?
<MadPsy> yes, either by making the script be silent or by redirecting its output to /dev/null and leaving only stderr outputting
<arooni> something like that?
<nacc> DK2: if it's just a postfix box, and 14.04.5 is supported for another few years, i don't thik you have strong motivation to upgrade
<average> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 56A3DEF863961D39
<average> E: The repository 'https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main xenial InRelease' is not signed.
<average> ^^ what's up with that?
<MadPsy> >/dev/null  for stdout only, I'm assuming you actually want to catch stderr, if not,  &>1 should do it
<nacc> average: you would need to contact that repository's owner
<arooni> in this case i can throw away error messages
<average> nacc: I'm not contacting s***
<average> I'm just pointing out that it's a problem
<arooni> but as a good learning experience; errors and output from cron get mailed somehow?
<average> who the f*** am I to contact people, I have s*** to do
<nacc> average: it's not a problem for #ubuntu
<average> nacc: it most definitely is
<average> nacc: and should be solved by one of the two parties involved
<average> not me
<marsh> StrongJava: I am using Boxes VM and it is recognizing the iso. So that tells me it is not the iso.  If you mean another computer than no. Ubuntu does see the usb and will allow me to write and read. It says it is ready to be used then i restart and nothing
<nacc> average: no, this is the Ubuntu support channel. That is intel's repository, sorry
<nacc> average: and your attitude is not appreciated
<average> nacc: yes, and ubuntu is one of the parties involved
<average> idgaf what channel what
<MadPsy> average, you're wrong
<average> I'm right.
<average> end of story.
<MadPsy> very good.
<nacc> MadPsy: not worth your time, either, I think
<average> also, ubuntu should have taken initiative to take ownership and offer those packages under its umbrella
<nacc> lol
<average> so that's another mistake
<average> and it's f***ing bs that it doesn't happen
<nacc> average: again, this is the *support* channel, please take rants to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootaccess> excuse me but im new on ubuntu/linux, anbody know how i can start learning?
<average> nacc: idgaf dude
<average> I'll complain all I want
<nacc> average: it will just lead to you getting kicked from the channel eventually
<StrongJava> marsh Hmmm How did you create the USB?
<nacc> !manual | rootaccess
<ubottu> rootaccess: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<average> nacc: like i care
<average> I'm pointing out that it's a problem and someone should do something abou tit
<average> *About it
<rootaccess> nacc thanks mate ;)
<MadPsy> average, why not just fix the problem rather than ranting about it.
<average> MadPsy: because I have s*** to do
<marsh> @strongjava in peppermint os 7 and i switched to Ubuntu when i purchased a Wacom bamboo tablet
<average> MadPsy: I don't have time to fix Ubuntu's monumental flaws
<MadPsy> I would assume that one of those things is adding the public key for that repo to your ubuntu installation.
<average> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<average> oh wait.. they have signatures..
<average> whatever
<MadPsy> would you like me to SSH to your machine and fix it for you?
<average> it still sucks and Ubuntu should take ownership of that s***
<MadPsy> I'll do it for £250/hour, 1 hour minimum.
<StrongJava> marsh Ok, I'm afraid I'm not of much help then. Just to clarify, you're trying to boot the physical box with the USB? Or, a VM?
<average> W: https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/16.04/main/dists/xenial/InRelease: Signature by key 09D6EF97BFB38E916EF060E756A3DEF863961D39 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<average> so I've added the sig
<average> and guess what...
<average> uses weak digest algorithm?
<average> whaaaaaat
<MadPsy> so why not rant to Intel rather than #ubuntu
<marsh> @strongjava i am trying to boot the physical box with USB
<proxx_> such disaster, who fucking cares
<average> because those are packages for Ubuntu, and Intel is a huge vendor
<average> and how the f***ing f*** do you not care?
<average> in what universe is Intel negligeable?
<average> on Mars?
<average> in a parallel galaxy?
<proxx_> coz of signing  ? really
<average> where
<MadPsy> and ubuntu are responsible for every .deb made by anyone? including me?
<average> anyway, it sucks
<proxx_> are you bored ?
<nacc> average: you've said that several times now. Please stop ranting
<average> ok fine, I'll stop
<wamicho> hello all i am using open connect on Gnome Ubuntu 16.04 and does not seem to work with the gui option how do i fix it please
<sector_0> Hey
<sector_0> I have an r9 290x GPU and I do a lot of GPU intensive task should I be running 14.04 or 16.04?
<sector_0> I've already updated to 16.04 and I am already seeing issues with screen tearing
<sector_0> What's my best option?
<StrongJava> marsh Good. Personally, I would explore other ways to make a bootable usb and see if I could get anything to work.
<proxx_> hows the mining going
<sector_0> proxx_: me?
<proxx_> *giggles
<marsh> @strongjava what would you recommend. I have use everything i can think of. Now YUMI will not boot
<StrongJava> marsh True, you did say that.
<StrongJava> marsh I forgot.
<StrongJava> And you also said you tried a different USB stick?
<marsh> @strongjava you are fine. And yes 3 of them
<proxx_> @sector_0 you would have to benchmark but I dont see much reason why 16 would be slower, plus you have longer support for the fx drivers hence 'better' drivers
<proxx_> @sector_0 if ur gonna be gpu intensive I guess you wont be running anything like unity/gnome
<StrongJava> marsh Man, I'd be looking at either burnin' a CD or the bios of the computer, I guess.
<marsh> That is the sad part my cd burner stopped working on my computer
<marsh> @strongjava Boxes VM is installing Window$ now so we will see what happens.
<StrongJava> marsh Ok. I'm not familiar with Boxes VM. Is that an installer of some sorts?
<arooni> are usage messages pretty much always in the format; Usage: logrotate [-dfv?] [-d|--debug] <required_input>  .. i.e. the stuff in [] are optional, and the stuff in <> is not ?
<blur> #synergy
<marsh> @strongjava it is a VM. Check it out. It is in the software center. It is like  VM but with out all the configurations. Just 3 clicks and done.
<sector_0> proxx_: well it's not really a matter of speed but feature implementation
<StrongJava> marsh What are you running it on?
<sector_0> I'm trying to do ethereum mining but the program keeps crashing
<sector_0> I've seen people doing in on 14.04 and 10.04 but never 16.04
<sector_0> So I'm wondering if there's some issue exclusive to 16.04
<marsh> @StrongJava i am running it on Ubuntu
<blaisebool> hello. why "`http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/"
<StrongJava> marsh On the computer that you can boot the HDD?
<marsh> @StrongJava i am able to boot the HDD not the USB.
<StrongJava> marsh I understood. Just trying to confirm it was off the HDD an not a different external media.
<Guest1670> hello
<Guest1670> i have a problem
<StrongJava> marsh And, probably a stupid question, but have you tried a different USB port on the computer?
<arooni> [
<genii> !details | Guest1670
<ubottu> Guest1670: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Guest1670> i am intalling ununtu on HP	15-AH150SA
<z0mfg> !trigger
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<z0mfg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<z0mfg> !ubottu
<marsh> @StrongJava okay. I would if i had one. My sister has a computer but wont let me use it. She is 14 that tells you alot
<donofrio> phasing out x32 support ? humm
<StrongJava> marsh lol How old are you?
<marsh> @strongjava i am 33
<z0mfg> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<marsh> *32 33 next year
<z0mfg> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<z0mfg> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<StrongJava> marsh I don't suppose your PC has a hardware test feature in teh bios?
<z0mfg> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Arch Linux, Manjaro, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<z0mfg> aw
<Ben64> z0mfg: private message the bot if you want to do that, or use ubottu.com
<z0mfg> k
<marsh> @strongjava i dont know. I will look into that. I am on my phone so it makes things a bit easier and harder at the same time
<StrongJava> marsh Ok
<debkad> ok last time i ask the same question: how to enable logs inside .xsession-errors , because i can't see errors their no matter what program i start ( cli or gui ) even when something crashed
<EriC^^> debkad: logs are for losers
<Guest1670> i am intalling ununtu on HP	15-AH150SA and it doesn't boot, and when I boot it frm boot menu it show a kernel panic, please say how to avoid it??
<debkad> EriC^^: how to debug if something stop to work?
<EriC^^> wave a hammer at the pc screen
<blablablabla> Guest1670: this can be related to the way u boot it, u start it with BIOS or UEFI?
<debkad> hmm
<EriC^^> it'll start working again
<debkad> :))
<marsh> @StrongJava if i have too i can settle for u Ubuntu for now but i really do not like to settle
<Guest1670> ok, i installed it, after it ,it says to reboot the pc, and when i reboot it, i has this problem
<debkad> EriC^^: that all inside the .xsession-errors: http://dpaste.com/1WCMXWS
<StrongJava> marsh I hear ya. Given you've tried different usb creation techniques on different usb sticks, it all seems to point to the USB port on the computer.
<EriC^^> debkad: same here
<debkad> odd
<Guest1670> i have installed it for 5 time, and the same problem
<marsh> @strongjava  that is what i was thinking but are there drivers for USB for Ubuntu
<debkad> EriC^^: any idea how to enable it
<StrongJava> marsh If you're not able to boot a USB on a physical box, then I don't think Ubuntu's USB drivers are the problem.
<StrongJava> marsh Regrets, but I have to run shortly. I'm troubleshooting a 12V problem in our RV/house, and I just blew the last 15A fuse :-)
<Jordan_U> marsh: What happens when you try to boot via USB?
<EriC^^> debkad: maybe it's being sent somewhere else?
<marsh> @strongjava to funny
<debkad> EriC^^: yeah i think you're right but i can't see where goes those errors
<EriC^^> debkad: which de and dm are you using?
<debkad> EriC^^: xfce
<marsh> @Jordan_U it just skips it and goes straight to the OS on HDD
<StrongJava> marsh Let me know if you get it figured out. I'll likely be back on in a couple of hours.
<marsh> @StrongJava hope you can fix your problem. I will thank you for your time and help
<debkad> EriC^^: i even redirect startxfce4 to .xsession-errors from xubuntu.desktop and xfce.desktop
<Guest1670> hi, i sad, am am installing ununtu on hp 15-AH150SA, i have installed it 5 time, and after i install it, it says to reboot the pc, if boot ubuntu from boot menu, hdd, is shows me a kernel panic
<EriC^^> debkad: odd
<debkad> i will try to reboot, i just loggin out/in
<Guest1670> ei, anyone knows how to rezolv my problem???
<Guest1670> pelase
<Guest1670> please
<marsh> Stop spamming chat. If someone know how to help they will reply
<Jordan_U> marsh: How are you configuring your boot firmware to bolt from USB?
<nacc> Guest1670: which version of ubuntu?
<marsh> @Jordan_U i am going into BIOS and putting USB first. But i do not know what you mean by bolt
<jean_> Hi room
<Guest1670> last 16.04
<debkad> rebooting no change in .xsession-errors
<jean_> I come install ubuntu 16.04, and I want to use linux cnc, this software is not on the list !!?
<nacc> Guest1670: LP: #1615361 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1615361 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 16.04 fails to boot on HP Envy 15-ah150sa laptop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1615361
<nacc> jean_: yes, i told you that yesterday
<nacc> jean_: i also told you to read linuxcnc's instructions, which say to use 12.04
<jean_> hello nacc
<debkad> i think it is a bug
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi2-core/+bug/1285444  debkad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285444 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Login Successful, Desktop Never Loads" [Critical,Triaged]
<jean_> nacc Ok I listen the ++ for 16.04! tell me I cannot use this version for linux!!
<jean_> cnc
<nacc> debkad: i think it's .cache/gdm/session.log now
<linocisco> hi all
<nacc> jean_: i'm not sure what you're saying? "listen the ++" ? But there is no cnc package in Ubuntu anymore.
<debkad> nacc: i have xfce with lightdm
<nacc> jean_: and like i said, please just *read* the linuxcnc page and their instructions
<nacc> debkad: ok, maybe something similar (.cache/lightdm/...) ?
<debkad> nope :(
<linocisco> i can't find 64bit driver for Konica Minolta Page Pro 1390 MF B/W Laser All in one Laser Printer. what do I do?
<arooni> how do i run smartmontools on a NTFS drive if the drive can't be mounted?  i.e. where can i find out which /dev/sda it is ?
<Jordan_U> marsh: Swipe keyboard on my phone not quite getting the word I wanted (boot :).
<Jordan_U> arooni: sudo parted -l
<jean_> nacc ok I have 3 hard disk on this computer I can open a partition with 12.**
<nacc> jean_: but keep in mind, as i've said several times, linuxcnc is not supported here. YOu need to contact the linuxcnc folks for help.
<marsh> @Jordan_U now when i try to create a bootable USB it tells me it is busy.
<jean_> nacc ok where can I obtain a contact of linuxcnc Folks
<nacc> jean_: http://linuxcnc.org/
<jean_> ok I try it
<Jordan_U> marsh: No need for the '@' before a Nick. Have you ever successfully booted via USB on this machine? What OS is currently on it?
<marsh> Here is the thing Can Libre Calc do everything Excel can do. If not i may settle with Ubuntu and try to install winconn
<marsh> Jordan_U yes i have i have installed Mint, Peppermint, Fedora, OpenSUSE, and Ubuntu. Even Windows all using USB
<marsh> On this computer
<debkad> ioria: i will remove ~/.config/dconf/user
<EriC^> debkad: it's adding stuff here to .xsession-errors
<EriC^> it isn't adding much though
<Jordan_U> marsh: Can you be at the grub shell and on IRC from another machine / phone at the same time?
<debkad> EriC^: mine is steel the same, i was able to see errors with some autostart programs ( like conky script ) but now it insist to have only those 3 lines
<mbeierl> marsh: In my experience, no, Calc is not 100% Excel compatible.  Can it "do" everything? It does what I need it to, but I cannot trust it to open XLS and save it back identically.  If I stick to its native Calc format, then it's good enough for what I need.
<debkad> time to logout
<marsh> Mbeierl thanks for that. I am needing to do spreadsheets for college classes
<marsh> Jordan_U are you asking if i can chat on my phone and be at the grub at the same time
<Jordan_U> marsh: Yes.
<marsh> Jordan_U yes. Just tell me how to get to GRUB
<marsh> Can you give me a few mins please
<smokinjo> I am progressing in my Ubuntu move from Mac/Windows.  It is not really painful, but a few things need workign otu:)
<debkad> this .xsession-errors things is going to make me mad
<smokinjo> On my Mac, there are multiple desktops, like Workspaces.  I configured this on Ubuntu.  There Unity Tweak tool that allows this.   But, each time I turn on my computer, I need to arrange my software in th eworkspace I desitre.    On a Mac, I can assign a workspace to a particular software.  It will always opnen up in space #4, or #6 fo rexample.  How can I do this?
<ffabry> hi
<debkad> hi
<mbeierl> Hola
<eeytan> Hi. I have a strange font issue. It seems to only happen with proprietary software (like Perforce or Android studio.) Some fonts render as extremely tall with no spaces or very tall and not render. There's an example here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/834024/some-forms-render-wrong-probably-due-to-font-problem
<morf> any news on 16.10 rc1 eta?
<marsh> Jordan_U need to run to the library for internet access. The internet is down at my house.
<jwitko> Hey All.  Is it normal when bonding interfaces that both sub-interfaces take on the MAC of the bond?   Also is it normal for two VLAN tagged interfaces off of the bond to share a MAC address?
<jwitko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23289587/plain/
<mike_papa> How do I call Refresh() of org.freedesktop.UPower.Device?
<brunch875> has anyone started to experience dodgy left clicks or is my mouse starting to fail me?
<nacc> morf: #ubuntu+1
<electricmilk> How do I add an internet shortcut to my desktop in Lubunu?
<electricmilk> I've tried going to Properties on the Firefox shortcut and going to "Command" and putting in the URL but it doesn't work.
<electricmilk> I've also tried adding "firefox http://www.website.com" in the command portion of properties but it doesn't work. Even when I tell it to execute in the terminal. When I type this in the terminal it works though
<markuman> Hi, I've problems compiling with libsqlite3 using gcc (tcc and clang works fine). http://stackoverflow.com/questions/39917285/what-is-wrong-with-ubuntu-16-04-and-libsqlite3   and I don't see why, because /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ is included LIBRARY_PATH (see verbose output of gcc). and suggestions?
<electricmilk> I guess I'll just create a bash file with "firefox http://www.website.com" on the desktop.  Surprising how difficult it is to add a internet shortcut to the desktop in Lubuntu. Ugh
<trism> markuman: gcc -lsqlite3 s.c; should be: gcc s.c -lsqlite3;
<trism> markuman: symbols are referenced in the order they are given on the command line
<markuman> trism: huh that works
<markuman> trism: will you solve it/comment it?
<sdcardlinux> Hello
<markuman> trism: but the order is only important when using gcc? because tcc and clang seems not interested in the order.
<sdcardlinux> Are microsdcards fast enought to inatall ubuntu on it?
<sdcardlinux> Enough
<de-facto> yes but what if the fs always writes to the same cells?
<markuman> sdcardlinux: depends on the class of the sdcard. in general: yes. but on some  ubuntu/os can be slow
<sdcardlinux> Markuman class 10
<sdcardlinux> 32GB
<sdcardlinux> Im installing ubuntu but the installation ia not the fastest i dont know why
<de-facto> maybe a special fs can spread out writes on the sdcard (so avoiding writing to same blocks)?
<de-facto> i think sdcards doent implement wear leveling, but might be wrong
<sdcardlinux> De-facto is thst for me?
<sdcardlinux> That
<de-facto> yes
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, installing 16.04.1 and i'm at the "Where are you?" screen. is this just for tzinfo or does anything else get set here?
<linocisco> hi all
<sdcardlinux> Oh, what are you trying to tell me :D
<linocisco> i can't find 64bit driver for Konica Minolta Page Pro 1390 MF B/W Laser All in one Laser Printer. what do I do?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm not in any particular timezone, would like to set it to utc...
<NoImNotNineVolt> do i just pick london? there's no "n/a" or anything? :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> tried setting to mcmurdo and installed crapped out.
<NoImNotNineVolt> s/led/ler/
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can always fix my tz stuff later, so i'm mostly just curious if this step in the installer does anything else apart from setting tz.
<trism> markuman: /lastlog markuman 10
<sdcardlinux> De-facto?
<de-facto> sdcardlinux im trying to tell you that flash memory has the problem of wearing out (flash cells leak charge and loose their state after a limited amount of writes). So if the filesystem writes always to the same cell, it might be damaged locally. ssd's have smart controllers spreading writes over all flash cells, but i dont think sdcards do that (might be wrong though). so you might want to investigate that and/or use a special filesystem
<de-facto> for flash on it
<sdcardlinux> I see
<sdcardlinux> So you are telling methat the memory can get full really quick?
<trism> markuman: I don't know about tcc and clang that's how gcc resolves symbols
<de-facto> nope im telling you that your data can get corrupted if sdcards dont implement wear leveling in hardware or the fs takes care of spreading writes evenly on the address space of the device
<sdcardlinux> I see
<cscf> de-facto, sdcardlinux I looked it up, SD cards do wear leveling.  Still don't write too much, though.
<sdcardlinux> In installing it
<de-facto> cscf interessting, do you have a source?
<cscf> de-facto, all the results on DuckDuckgo? http://superuser.com/questions/17350/whats-the-life-expectancy-of-an-sd-card
<cscf> Your total writes will still be an issue, though.
<lifted> Any reason I should NOT upgrade my Development machine to 16.04?
<NoImNotNineVolt> are you allergic to systemd?
 * NoImNotNineVolt has no idea if systemd is default init on 16.04
<cscf> It is
<de-facto> cscf nice, didnt know that before (always thought that sophisticated wear leveling would not fit in those tiny cards)
<teenis> isn't systemd the default init in 15.04 too?
<lifted> Systemd fucking blows.
<lifted> sorry for language omg
<lifted> systemd just gets me so excited in a bad way
<cscf> de-facto, afaik it's "increment number of writes to each block as written, if writes  > x, use overprovisioned space"
<cscf> teenis, it is
<lifted> have you SEEN the PID 1 issues?
<cscf> Nope.
<cscf> I have seen 0 issues with systemd myself in any distro.
<sdcardlinux> Installation almost done
<sdcardlinux> Ia there a way to know the writing speed?
<lifted> http://ewontfix.com/14/
<lifted> ^ a MUST read
<lifted> and if u want more info -> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd.html
<cscf> sdcardlinux, 'time dd if=/dev/zero of=/tempfile bs=1M count=10'
<mike_papa> org.freedesktop.UPower.Device.Refresh() on /org/freedesktop.UPower/devices/ups/hiddev3 never shows up in "busctl monitor org.freedesktop.UPower". On other device (mouse) it works fine. What chould be the reason?
<mike_papa> upower never updates ups status. No Changed() signal is sent.
<de-facto> cscf in your opinion would it be beneficial to use something like JFFS2 on sdcards?
<cscf> de-facto, I have not tried either JFFS, I don't know.  However, you might want to make use of tmpfs for whatever you can.
<de-facto> yeah im using ssd and /tmp on ramdisk
<de-facto> just curious about if it would be recommended to use some JFFS on sdcards
<NoImNotNineVolt> systemd is awesome.
<NoImNotNineVolt> from a developer's point of view.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can see how admins might hate it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but anyone that says it blows clearly doesn't spend much time packaging software, writing init scripts, etc.
<cscf> I'm an admin.  I like it.  However, I think we are offtopic.
<ppf> agreed
<ppf> to both points :)
<mrvirus> sir i having problem ?
<cash> Hi Everyone
<cscf> cash, hi
<cash> Hey there
<JK1> Hello
<cash> I am proud of myself.  Was able to configure synaptics touchpad on my macbook to get it workable
<cash> was very tough - not many guides out there
<cash> that have actual descriptions of the features
<cscf> cash, good for you! Did you have a support question?
<jwitko> Hey All.  Is it normal when bonding interfaces that both sub-interfaces take on the MAC of the bond?   Also is it normal for two VLAN tagged interfaces off of the bond to share a MAC address?
<jwitko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23289587/plain/
<bre> Hello
<cash> Does anyone have tips for nvidia screen brightness control?
<cash> registrydwords = 1 doesnt work on my machine for somereason
<bre> I am running ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso live in a VM with Virtual Box
<bre> I am trying to install guest additions but the CPU is just running close to 100% and never finishing
<bre> http://imgur.com/a/C6Yj6
<bre> The VM has 2 virtual processor cores
<bre> Has anybody any idea why it is not working?
<bre> VirtualBox Graphical User Interface Version 5.1.4 r110228 (Qt5.6.1)
<bre> Host OS Linux Mint 17.3 Rosa
<bre> Any other information that would help?
<MonkeyDust> bre  mint is not supported here
<ppf> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<bre> MonkeyDust: ok but the VM has problem
<cscf> MonkeyDust, the problem is the guest, probably
<bre> MonkeyDust: I don't have a problem with OS
<Dev_> hi, it's possible to use gnome-panel package (Gnome Flashback) desktop session on Ubuntu 16.10 using MIR ?
<bre> MonkeyDust: It's ubuntu in a VM that isn't working
<cscf> bre, you are installing the additions from iso?
<bre> cscf: yes
<cscf> bre, have you tried the virtualbox-guest-additions package?
<bre> no cscf
<cscf> bre, I would suggest canceling and trying the package
<bre> cscf: yes I'm doing that now
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, regarding the 16.04.1 installer, at the "Where are you?" screen, is there a "n/a" or "none" option that sets tz to utc?
<cscf> NoImNotNineVolt, you could choose GMT, I know.  Is UTC not on the list?
<bre> cscf: had to restart the VM. Was unusable. Error: Unable to locate package virtualbox-guest-additions
<cscf> bre, it's been split, apparently.  virtualbox-guest-utils , etc.  'apt search virtualbox-guest'
<winsen> hi all
<winsen> I'd like to install amule but I had this error message, does anybody know how to fix it please? "E: Unable to locate package...
<cscf> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0~git20151120.0023527bc2-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1559 kB, installed size 4980 kB
<cscf> winsen, are you on 16.04?
<orion> Hi. How do I query dpkg to find out why a package was installed?
<bre> cscf: https://gist.github.com/a354e07f4ec58bd0e5d1b414261f403a
<cscf> orion, http://askubuntu.com/questions/5636/can-i-see-why-a-package-is-installed#5637
<cscf> bre, have you done an 'apt update' ?
<bre> cscf: I'll do it
<minitrue> tmux a
<bre> cscf: https://gist.github.com/df8d095ecc186cf735057bd96d47c7c4
<hemant> hi
<bre> cscf: I ran apt update a few times. Same problem each time
<cscf> bre, do apt full-upgrade, then update again
<bre> ok
<orion> Thanks
<tty2> Olá
<Jakey3> when i setup postfix and send an email to a gmail account it goes into spam, how come?
<bre> cscf: It's frozen again. Virtualbox doesn't seem great at the moment
<cannotMakeBlueTo> Hi! Yesterday, i could make this bluetooth (Microsoft Designer) Mouse work on the lenovo L430 Thinkpad work, ubuntu mate running. It was detected and i could move it - after many days of trials - short after installing the gnome bluetooth packages available in synaptic. As it worked i saw on the panel bar that "spider" bluetooth sign with a lock! As this lock disappeared, i could no longer detect it... Any ideas?!
<starsailor> I'm trying to install Lubuntu 16.04 on a laptop, and I get to the screen where it says "Installation type".
<starsailor> And the "Continue" button is grayed out.
<starsailor> I've selected "Erase disk and install Xubuntu".
<starsailor> (Sorry, meant Xubuntu before, NOT Lubuntu.)
<starsailor> Does anyone know why it's grayed out? How do I install the OS?
<glitchd> stars
<glitchd> starsailor, are you at the install screen?
<starsailor> glitchd: Yes.
<ZeekHuge> cannotMakeBlueTo: I have a BT keyboard working fine on that same laptop. not sure if I would be able to help .. (didn’t actually get what your case is )
<glitchd> starsailor, do yo use a box that says root?
<starsailor> glitchd: I'm not sure...? I just used Rufus to make a bootable Xubuntu on a USB thumbdrive, and told it to install.
<starsailor> But I think Ubuntu disabled that and made you use sudo.
 * starsailor shrugs.
<glitchd> starsailor, im not sure what your problem is, could u please explain?
<starsailor> Hold on, let me take a picture. :)
<vfw> starsailor: Is your HD detected?
<starsailor> Give me a bit.
<vfw> starsailor: Yes, a picture...
<glitchd> starsailor, i thought you were trying to install to the hard drive
<OerHeks> starsailor, try live mode, maybe you have 4 primairy partitions already, that explains the greyed-out-install-button
<OerHeks> 4 = max
<glitchd> i was thinking that they just didnt select the root partition, which ive done in the past and had the same results of the install button being greyed out
<cscf> glitchd, they are using auto, in which case they aren't shown the partitions
<starsailor> https://imgur.com/a/KgiIA
<Daenu> Hi folks
<starsailor> This is the issue.
<starsailor> I see, OerHeks.
<glitchd> starsailor, can u take a picture of the rest of the screen?
<Daenu> anyone an idea why php's mkdir() isn't working on a folder with chmod -R 777?
<starsailor> This is a very old low-quality camera
<starsailor> Hold on, let me turn it back on...
<glitchd> starsailor, ok thx
<starsailor> If you need pictures of anything else tell me now
<starsailor> Because taking pictures here is a hassle
<vfw> !screenshot > starsailor
<ubottu> starsailor, please see my private message
<glitchd> starsailor, thats screen is my only concern right now
<starsailor> vfw: Erm, I'm not on the same computer I'm trying to instal lon.
<starsailor> install on*
<starsailor> That's the thing.
<glitchd> starsailor, maybe dont turn off the camera after taking this picture?
<vfw> starsailor: Ok, well this may be difficult...
<glitchd> vfw, isnt difficult a synonym of linux?...lol
<starsailor> glitchd: last picture https://imgur.com/a/KgiIA
<glitchd> starsailor, and thats the screen that you cant click continue on?
<starsailor> Yes.
<starsailor> It's grayed out.
<starsailor> Maybe because all partitions are occupied as someone pointed out?
<starsailor> Maybe I can use gparted to fix that.
<glitchd> go to the option of something else
<starsailor> Ah yes.
<starsailor> That may be the other way.
<starsailor> OK hold on.
<glitchd> count how many partitions there are
<starsailor> ...Uhm.
<starsailor> It's still grayed out.
<vfw> starsailor: I think what you will probably need to do is manually delete the partiton(s).
<starsailor> When I click "Something else".
<starsailor> vfw: gparted oslt?
<vfw> starsailor: Yes, something else.
<starsailor> Something else?
<glitchd> starsailor, does the button become clickable with any selection from that screen?
<starsailor> glitchd: Nothing. It's gray for all options. :-S
<vfw> starsailor: Is it UEFI?
<starsailor> vfw: No. It's legacy BIOS.
<starsailor> It's not new enough.
<glitchd> starsailor, sounds like either your usb is bad, or all of you primary partitions are already taken
<glitchd> starsailor, you could always just install with wubi inside windows
<vfw> starsailor: Ok then, you should be able to just delete the partitions and go from there.
<starsailor> glitchd: The last time I asked about wubi here, I was strongly discouraged.
<starsailor> vfw: *nod*
<starsailor> Sounds like a plan.
<vfw> wubi is no lonoger supported
<starsailor> Yeah.
<starsailor> I was told that.
<glitchd> starsailor, well honestly, wubi isnt the best idea but its not necessarily a bad idea
<glitchd> starsailor, everyone situation is different
<ioria> starsailor, what you had on that laptop ? windows ? did you correctly shutdown  ?
<vfw> starsailor: A conventional install is much better.
<starsailor> Well, glitchd, I'm already having an unusual problem, so I want to do it as *correctly* as possible to not run into issues. Since it isn't supported, if I have problems I can't come here and ask.
<glitchd> starsailor, it seemed as if you were either unwilling or unable to delete a partition if need be
<pavlos> from the live cd, you should have gparted to wipe out your disk
<starsailor> ioria: Yeah, it has Windows 7 Professional, shut down correctly.
<starsailor> pavlos: Right.
<glitchd> starsailor, thats ok bud
<starsailor> vfw: *nod*
<ioria> starsailor, select 'Try ubuntu'
<pavlos> you know how to use gparted?
<starsailor> ioria: Hang on.
 * starsailor shifty eyes.
 * starsailor opens Google.
<starsailor> ...maybe?
<joe___> Hi. Is any simple but shure way to install qtox on ubuntu 16.04??
<cannotMakeBlueTo> ZeekHuge: An other BT keyboard was detected and is running on ubuntu mate. Here, the case is of a special mouse, Microsoft Designer Mouse, i've google'd and it is a "low energy mouse", people have problems with the firmware, if it is detected, than it gets lost after some time, and the solution in the net did not work for me. My question is very special, a speculation: In the panel there is a BT sign, looks like ^^ or so (rotated). All the time
<cannotMakeBlueTo> i could not see the mouse. But at some point, short after installing gnome BT packages i saw there something like ^^*, where the * was a lock added. I could use the mouse in this time. After an hour, that lock disappeared and the mouse was no longer detected in between. (Many rebooots...)
<vfw> starsailor: The "Something else" option should take you to a  screen that allows for manual partitioning.
<starsailor> vfw: That is what's curious; in the installer, "Something else" also leads to a grayed-out button.
<starsailor> I'll try wiping the HDD first.
<starsailor> With the OS loaded in live mode.
<glitchd> starsailor, that will without a doubt work
<starsailor> I hope so!
<vfw> starsailor: Yes, that should do the trick.
<NoImNotNineVolt> cscf: indeed, utc is not in the list. and neither is gmt. it's a list of places, not timezones.
<glitchd> starsailor, but you do understand that your deleting windows, right?
<starsailor> glitchd: ....uh, yes? You also saw I had "Delete Windows" in the original Installer.
<starsailor> I don't want Windows. :-)
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's why i'm wary of putting in a location, as i'm not sure what other settings this impacts besides tz
<vfw> starsailor: There may also be a problem with the hard drive.  You can use smart tools to see
<starsailor> vfw: I checked SMART data before, it seems OK.
<starsailor> No errors, reallocated sectors, etc.
<vfw> starsailor: Ok, good.
<starsailor> Temperature is fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> presumably it will influence what keymap is suggested, etc., but it's not clear what else.
<glitchd> it sounds more like either to many primary partitions already, or misconfigured options in the installer
<NoImNotNineVolt> the installer is too 'friendly' :\
<starsailor> glitchd: Hm, what kind of misconfigured options?
<cscf> NoImNotNineVolt, As far as I know, it won't do anything besides change the suggested keymap and Locale.
<kappa1> why is this command not working when I execute it inside a script "echo "1" | tee $PATH/fan1_manual
<kappa1> "
<glitchd> starsailor, like not selecting the root partition
<kappa1> fankick.sh: line 5: tee: command not found
<NoImNotNineVolt> so i guess i'll choose usa and then adjust my tz to utc after?
<NoImNotNineVolt> really hate to be leaking localization information to my system config though
<starsailor> glitchd: But where would that option even show? I didn't see any option for something like that.
<starsailor> glitchd: That's something I saw for example during a manual install of CentOS 7 I had to do.
<lesshaste> I am trying to use plex but I get this error on boot
<glitchd> starsailor, sorry i meant mount point
<lesshaste> [    4.893199] systemd[1]: [/lib/systemd/system/plexmediaserver.service:11] Invalid escape sequences in line, correcting: "/bin/sh -c 'LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/plexmediaserver /usr/lib/plexmediaserver/Plex\ Media\ Server'"
<starsailor> glitchd: Right, right -- I didn't see that anywhere.
<lesshaste> has anyone seen this?
<starsailor> Up to that point.
<glitchd> starsailor, did u see a screen like this? http://i.stack.imgur.com/5JkQX.png
<starsailor> glitchd: Nope, nothing like that. That's a partition manager/
<starsailor> Didn't see it.
<glitchd> starsailor, that should be the screen thats presented when you select the something else option
<starsailor> glitchd: But I already said it's grayed out. -_-
<starsailor> I told you, I can't access it.
<vfw> lesshaste: https://forums.plex.tv/discussion/207877/media-not-found-error-after-update
<glitchd> starsailor, can you boot a live session?
<starsailor> glitchd: Yep, in it right now. Loading GParted GUI as we speak.
<glitchd> starsailor, do you care about any of the data on the hd?
<ioria> starsailor, can you open a terminal ?  install pastebinit and sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<starsailor> glitchd: not really. ioria: OK, hold on.
<pavlos> kappa1, $PATH resolves to many paths which is not the proper way to write 1 to fan_manual
<kappa1> ohhhhh right
<ioria> starsailor, close the installer
<kappa1> pavlos, what would be that proper way?
<starsailor> ioria: It is.
<pavlos> kappa1, do you know the full path of fan_manual?
<effectnet> hello in here
<ioria> starsailor, open a terminal
<glitchd> starsailor, i would suggest then to just nuke the hd and create new partitions for data and swap and try your install again
<joe___> Hi. Is any simple but shure way to install qtox on ubuntu 16.04??
<starsailor> ioria: Opened.
<ioria> starsailor,  install pastebinit and sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<starsailor> ioria: *nod*, OK, hold on.
<vfw> glitchd: starsailor Might be easier to just delete all partitions and go from there.
<kappa1> pavlos, yes
<glitchd> thats what i just said..
<pavlos> kappa1, example: touch bob, then echo 1 > tee /home/kappa/bob
<pavlos> kappa1, use > not I (redirection not pipe
<kappa1> hummm
<kappa1> the problem is that I need to issue the sudo command along with tee
<kappa1> with ">" I can't do that
<EriC^^> kappa1: echo something | sudo tee /path/to/sile
<EriC^^> or tee -a to append
<kappa1> 2nd question, how can I run something at boot time with sudo rights?
<EriC^^> kappa1: make a systemd unit
<kappa1> I just have to put my script here: /etc/init.d
<kappa1> but it won't run as sudo
<EriC^^> that's old sysv
<EriC^^> use a systemd unit
<vfw> kappa1: Depends on what you want to run.  You might just use a cron job.
<kappa1> just run a script 1 time
<kappa1> with sudo rights
<kappa1> EriC^^, is that the simplest way?
<mitya>  а кто-нибудь русский знает ?
<vfw> kappa1: One time?  Or one time each session?
<kappa1> One time
<pavlos> !ru | mitya
<ubottu> mitya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mitya> Спасибо
<vfw> kappa1: You could use a cron job, and then delete it.  You could use /etc/rc.local and then delete it.... Just what ever is easiest for you.
<morgoth> ubuntu is so fucking buggy!
<mitya> хотя мне лень
<vfw> kappa1: But if you only need to do it one time, why not just manually run it?
<kappa1> vfw, but can I run scripts with sudo on rc.local?
<kappa1> I mean, one time whever the system boots
<vfw> kappa1: No need for sudo on rc.local
<vfw> kappa1: Just use full path to script
<kappa1> ok
<vfw> kappa1: You may need to enable rc.local  sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service
<Bartito> t
<Bartito> is there any channel for help with ubuntu?
<vfw> kappa1: And be sure the  script has executable bit enabled.
<vfw> Bartito: You're on it.
<Bartito> lol, thanks
<Bartito> my drama is.. I get hwid ban for a page web.. and i am looking any app for change my hwid
<EriC^> what hwid?
<Bartito> i see it for win.. but uncle google doesn't want to help me
<EriC^> you mean the headers that has your browser info?
<Bartito> idk sure.. i change my address mac but isn't working
<vfw> Bartito: What do you mean by hwid?
<Bartito> hardware id
<EriC^> the mac address is irrelevant to the webpage
<vfw> Bartito: Oh ok.  MAC address.
<EriC^> Bartito: is it from your isp or the web page?
<Bartito> web page
<vfw> Bartito: You need to describe more clearly what the problem is.
<EriC^> Bartito: what does the web page say?
<Bartito> i used vpn.. proxies and nothing is working
<EriC^> Bartito: try using tor browser
<ikonia> try not using anything
<EriC^> the header says usually windows xp or something
<vfw> Bartito: ... then I would say it is not your identity that is the problem.
<ikonia> try just surfing the internet like most people do
<EriC^> ikonia: out of context
<EriC^> *you're
<Bartito> ikonia seriusly i was looking for 2 days before come here..
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> I'm missing some context,
<pavlos> starsailor, is your install working now?
<EriC^> Bartito: what does the site say exactly?
<Bartito> so i dont have more resources..
<Bartito> oh
<starsailor> pavlos: I was trying to get what ioria said up and running, but for some reason the WiFi isn't connecting.
<Bartito> i didn't want to do spam.. lol
<vfw> Bartito: I still do not think we fully understand what you're up against.  Not sure what advise to offer, (other than try another browser).
<Bartito> i change the browser
<Bartito> *changed and nothing
<pavlos> starsailor, you might be able to active wifi within the live CD, see software and updates, additional drivers
<pavlos> activate
<vfw> Bartito: Without more details on your issue, I'm not sure what we can offer in the way of advise.
<starsailor> pavlos: Yeah, I was looking now.
<pavlos> starsailor, but the install should proceed w/o network ...
<starsailor> pavlos: Well, the install would, but I was specifically trying to run that command successfully.
<starsailor> In any case, I would want networking to update it while it installs.
<starsailor> :)
<pavlos> starsailor, ok, I recall somone asked you to get pastebinit
<starsailor> Yes, that is what I was trying to do. It seems to be already installed in the live USB, I just need to get the other command done.
<pavlos> starsailor, do you have wired eth nearby?
<starsailor> I do. The laptop lacks an RJ45 port.
<starsailor> :-)
<vfw> starsailor: Eventually, you'll need some way to connect to internet.
<starsailor> vfw: Of course.
<pavlos> starsailor, try a wifi usb stick if available
<genii> Bartito: If a web page is telling you your MAC address it doesn't mean anything unless the web page is on a device like a router or other machine directly connected to you. Web pages out on the internet will only see the MAC address of a machine directly connected to them as well, so usually the last one in the route which goes from your machine to that place where the web page is at.
<vfw> haha, yea, it would be like buying a new sports car and not being able to get out of the drive way.
<starsailor> pavlos: *nod*
<starsailor> vfw: lol. Yes.
<Disaster_Area> hey my headphone jack isn't working and I was wondering on the off-chance if it might be a software rather than hardware issue, how could I troubleshoot it and maybe fix it?
<Disaster_Area> oh wait nvm it's working now fsr. wasn't working when I tested a minute ago and earlier however
<vfw> Disaster_Area: Yea, it may be software related.  Try alsamixer, make sure everything is turned up.  Also try other ports.
<tomreyn> if, without changing the software, it suddently started working, then its most likely a broken wire
<pavlos>  or dust ...
<vfw> or hardware issue.
<kappa1> I added the script to rc.local but it does not get executed
<kappa1> vfw^
<vfw> ls -l /path/to/script  #See that script has executable script enabled.
<pavlos> kappa1, so before the exit 0 line, you add echo 42 > /home/kappa/bob, run the script (/etc/rc.local), the contents of bob should be 42
<starsailor> Hm, now, OK, this is interesting.
<kappa1> ok, just one more thing
<starsailor> The SHA1 checksum doesn't coincide with what I see at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/SHA1SUMS
<kappa1> pavlos, if a command fails, no subsequent commands are executed right?
<pavlos> starsailor, bad iso
<starsailor> pavlos: Bah.
<kappa1> vfw, ok I think the problem is that the first command fails
<vfw> ls -l /path/to/script  #See that script has executable *bit* enabled.
<pavlos> kappa1, can you pastebin /etc/rc.local ?
<vfw> kappa1: Ok, then fix the command.
<vfw> pavlos: We probably need the script as well.
<elias__> hi!
<vfw> lo!
<hara> sup
<hara> an1 thr
<MonkeyDust> ths s th spp chnl
<EriC^> i see a career for that person in compression algorithms
<glitchd> lol
<pavlos> faulty keyb
<cscf> English is a highly compressible language. 1.2 bits per char, iirc.
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> :)
<marsh> I am doing a fdisk-l in command and it is telling me command not found. I am also in root
<mbeierl> Does anyone know if Ubuntu preseed can configure two NICs on install, or if the second NIC must be configured after the installation has completed?
<th0r> marsh, a space after fdisk
<marsh> Oh okay. Thanks.
<cannotMakeBlueTo> Hi! Yesterday, i could make this bluetooth (Microsoft Designer) Mouse work on the lenovo L430 Thinkpad work, ubuntu mate running. It was detected and i could move it - after many days of trials - short after installing the gnome bluetooth packages available in synaptic. As it worked i saw on the panel bar that "spider" bluetooth sign with a lock! As this lock disappeared, i could no longer
<cannotMakeBlueTo> detect it... Any ideas what happens?!
<northw> HI! Any alternative to "pitivi"?
<mrrobot_> hi
<tomreyn> hello mrrobot
<mrrobot_> how r things
<mrrobot_> i'm from egypt
<tomreyn> !ask | mrrobot_
<ubottu> mrrobot_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> welcome
<mrrobot_> welcome
<ben_____> Hello all
<tomreyn> hey ben_____
<ben_____> How do you turn off joins and leaves?
<ben_____> Hid Joins
<ben_____> Hide Joins
<tomreyn> ben_____: i'm not sure you can do so on the webchat
<tomreyn> you couild use a proper irc client, though, most of which offer this.
<ben_____> nvm, got it figured out
<ben_____> Proper clients :P what a novel idea
<glitchd> how do you do it ben_____ ?
<CloudBoi> having a weird issue, I just imaged my box and I can access the terminal locally using the root credentials, but when I try to ssh via the local IP, it tells me the password is wrong
<ben_____> I'm connecting through freenode, I went up to the top left and selected options and there is a hide joins/leaves/parts option
<CloudBoi> and this is happening even on the box itself when I try to run ssh root@localhost
<mrrobot_> hi
<glitchd> ben_____, what client are you using?
<mrrobot_> gnome
<ben_____> the Site is webchat dot freenode dot net
<glitchd> mrrobot_, elliot does not ask for help in the irc..
<glitchd> ben_____, ok, well i guess it doesnt apply to me then
<tomreyn> CloudBoi: root login is usually disabled by ssh by default
<avi__> hmmm
<ben_____> http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<CloudBoi> i got it, i just copied my pub key to the authorized keys folder
<tomreyn> CloudBoi: i meant to say: root login by ssh is usually disabled by default
<ben_____> Check that one out glitchhd
<pavlos> CloudBoi, check PermitRootLogin in sshd_config
<CloudBoi> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> welcome
<glitchd> ben_____, mmk thx
<mrrobot_> i want to chat private
<mrrobot_> with any one
<ben_____> I got one for you. I'm running a 16.04 vm on a win7 machine through vmware workstation.  I'm using the NAT connection, and when I ping say google, I get that it can detect the host (74.125.138.139) but no packet transfers :/
<glitchd> ben_____, thx that did help
<arooni>  how do i pipe whats on the clipboard into a command  on the command line ?
<tomreyn> ben_____: that's a matter of forwarding packaget on the host. not an ubuntu issue.
<cannotMakeBlueTo> this is ubuntu mate xenial running. In trusty there was a chance to install kscreensaver, i only needed kclock.kss. Now, this package is gone. Where can i get the kclock.kss and how can i make it run (from the command line via kclock.kss& at least) ?!
<ben_____> Hmm, I was thinking that might be the case. I'm doing it on  a work computer and it's already forwarding enough stuff aroudn
<ben_____> It will work with Win vms and some other linux distro's, but I just can't get the bridge connect to work on 16.04
<starsailor> glitchd, ioria, everyone else that helped me -- it seems after redownloading the ISO and making sure the hash was fine, this time the installer proceeded as expected.
<starsailor> The corrupt ISO was the cause.
<pavlos> starsailor, good news
<ioria> starsailor, that's good , cheers
#ubuntu 2017-10-02
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om: I removed 1 card and believe the driver is loaded http://termbin.com/mbvle
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: look'n .
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Yepper " configuration: driver=amdgpu  " .. I expect ya look'n good .
<zeeblefritz> should the clock rate matter for performance? or is it just showing idle speed?
<An0nymous> anyone alive here
<zeeblefritz> nope
<zeeblefritz> so dead
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: Did the kernel configure it's self when you booted up ?
<An0nymous> any ideas outside of chamging boot config to modify resolution on mate/pi display
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om: how would one know this?
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: If you just booted up and the driver is loaded;  the kernel did all the discovery for us :)
<MannyLNJ> Hello, Not sure where to ask. I have an LG Androd phone on Android 7.0 and I am looking for instructions  on how to backup the entoer phone to my Ubuntu 16.04 system. Am I in the correct channel or should I ask in Android?
<An0nymous> manny get a backup app like TWRP and put backups everywhere..
<zeeblefritz> Bashing-om: Yes, this is how it happened.
<An0nymous> i generally use adb
<MannyLNJ> An0nymous,  I believe TWRP requires ROOT on the Android phone and I lack that
<An0nymous> lookup adb on buntu
<Bashing-om> zeeblefritz: nice kernel --- roll over : good boy :)
<An0nymous> i am fairly certain can backup from adb
<MannyLNJ> An0nymous,  thank you for that starting point
<An0nymous> anyone here usp raspi
<Vivekananda> Hi. Trying to understand this (https://askubuntu.com/questions/681422/grub-menu-not-showing-with-dual-boot-uefi-mode-installation ) instruction for dual boot, uefi, grub not found issues. Can anyone help me understand what  'disk' and 'system partition' mean for my gparted image. Image also provided below
<Toffe> Hey guys
<Toffe> anyone here know why i might have trouble getting port 80 on my wan?
<xeyes> ah
<Toffe> I port forwarded port 8080 and port 80 to 10.0.0.162:80
<Toffe> when i visit my wan-ip:8080 i get the webpage
<Toffe> when i visit wan-ip:80 i get nothing
<Toffe> but if i do local-ip:80 i get my webpage
<Vivekananda> imgur.com/a/xrq8g
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: a 2nd drive (sdb) partitoned as GPT with 16 partitions .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I didn't quite get you. Could you tell me clearly what 'disk' means and what 'system partition' means. I thought 'disk' = sdb (ie without any number in the end) and 'system partition' = /dev/sdb7 (ie the partition where I installed the ubuntu system).  Is this correct ?
<Vivekananda> Also I installed ubuntu on sdb7 ( mount point \ ) and on sdb8 and9 I gave \home and swap respectively. Wonder why thatdoesn't showup as such on gparted when running gparted from a live cd. !
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Sure .. sda - is (S)erial (D)evice (1) - sdb is the 2nd drive, sdc would be a 3rd drive. sdb7 is a partition- that is presemly a Windows partition . linux is ext4 as the default partition file system .
<sybariten> hello fellow apt lovers
<sybariten> What could be a probable reason that i get "E: Unable to locate package gitfs" when following these instructions?  http://docs.presslabs.com/gitfs/usage/
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: thanks. I meant that in the code provided in the solution on the link above what do the words sd* , sd**, sd*** mean based on my image I pasted above is what I was asking. Please note that I installed ubuntu on sd7 + sd8 + sd9  ( \ , \home, \ swap). Given this info I need the names for each of those *** sd's
<sybariten> I add a repo, i update, and i try to install
<sybariten> I should maybe mention that i'm on xubuntu, i dont know if that could make any difference in this case...
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: show a real shot of your GPartd . ion the reference sd(***) are but place holders for the actual target identifiers .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Let's talk from a terminal perspective . from your installer - try ububtu mode - ctl+alt+t to gain a terminal . pastebin ' sudo parted -l' and we have a talk .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: imgur.com/a/xrq8g.  I tried the code substituting as follows: /mnt = /media/b7 ; /mount/boot/efi = /media/b2 ; sd*** = sdb7; sd** = sdb2; sd* = sdb;  Then on executing the code i get the error : https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1ee4e5c010c44a7c6829b80dfa5a9ec2
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, do you get anything for   sudo apt-cache search gitfs
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: i dont, actually
<Seven_Six_Two> did you get any errors for the previous 2 steps?
<sybariten> I mean it's so weird when this comes from the creators web page, AFAI can tell. Could ofcourse be a terribly non-updated web page, but....
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: no, not that i can see
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: well, no ! .. got to give the system explicit directions . For the ease of teaching please a text paste rather than an image - formatting !- .
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: the add-apt-repo thing says somet things about gpg keys, requests something from a keyserver but it seems to end in an "OK"
<Vivekananda> sure gimme a sec
<Seven_Six_Two> try    sudo add-apt-repository ppa:presslabs/ppa
<tenemu1> hey guys.  I'm new to linux and keep finding myself breaking stuff.  I am running a virtual machine with ubuntu 16.04 on my windows machine.  I installed python 3.6.  I'm trying to follow this website to get django installed.  https://simpleisbetterthancomplex.com/series/2017/09/04/a-complete-beginners-guide-to-django-part-1.html?utm_source=mybridge&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=read_more
<tenemu1> i am getting stuck at the virtual environment part
<tenemu1> i make a project folder, and tried what was listed on the website and it just installed the virtual environment with python 2.7.  I uninstalled that and tried the command "python3 -m venv myenv" based on some things i read
<Seven_Six_Two> oh no wait. I don't see gitfs in their ppa at all
<tenemu1> and it tells me that i need to install python3-venv, but i already have that installed
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: ok lets see, got a similar reponse ... doing the apt get update...
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: still no gitfs with the cache searc, still no luck with the installing
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: i suppose its naive to think there would be some world wide search engine that lists "all" ubuntu/debian packages i could install
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, what version of ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I called a terminal from the desktop ui and executed the parted command. Result -- https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1ee4e5c010c44a7c6829b80dfa5a9ec2
<Bashing-om> sybariten: All packages from the repo ? .. install synaptic .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: looking;
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, there are only packages for trusty and precise
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: its actuyally xubuntu, does that make a difference?
<Vivekananda> sorry wrong link one sec
<Vivekananda> https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/1e38ae242f2b2cd7a984a231db400eb6
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, the base version is what's important.
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, lsb_release -a
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: OK. let's back up . you want to dual boot Windows with ubuntu, right ? Want to see the directions ?
<Geo> Hi, when clicking in the scroll bar on a window, is there a way to set it to just scroll up a page, rather than jump to the position that matches where in the scroll bar I clicked?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: You really really want the file system ( partitions 6 and 7 ) to be ext4 . ext4 has major enhancements over ext3 such as file journalling .
<eblu> hi guys, i screwed everything up
<eblu> i set my BIOS to fast mode and now i can't access any other options in GRUB, nor can i get back into the BIOS itself
<eblu> so now i'm stuck in ubuntu and can't do recovery anything since i can't do anything with my BIOS
<eblu> question is, is there a way to boot directly into BIOS/UEFI from ubuntu
<Vivekananda> sure. Also, were the directions I followed ( linked above) not good / accurate ?  Second question. After mounting them I see two partitions having  'boot' and 'efi' folders so was also confused which one was actually the efi-booting partition. The flags helped but wanted to be sure
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: ubuntu 16.04, xenial
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I couldn't agree more with you but the only reason I chose ext3 is coz cannot write from windows ot ext4 and will SURELY need that writing ability
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: The installer will use the existing EFI partition .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Windows tools for Windows system; linix tools for the ubuntu stuff .
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, that's the problem. There's no xenial package in that repo
<JohnVonNeumann> hey guys, anyone have any experience in changing their production environments from amazon linux to ubuntu? anyone have any neagtives of running ubuntu in production?
<eblu> not sure if people saw my question so i'll ask again
<Seven_Six_Two> eblu, try holding left shift when you reboot
<eblu> alright, i'll try
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: When ready we continue the discussion .
<eblu> nope, didn't work
<eblu> not sure if it's the fact that fast boot disabled all usb devices on boot
<eblu> i am thinking i might be able to change the grub config to jump me into UEFI by default so that might be a fix
<argent-coffee> if it's a setting in uefi for fast boot the only way i had of accessing it was with a windows system board app that comes from the manufacturer
<argent-coffee> this was with an asrock board though
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: aha. What does this mean in layman terms, a package like gitfs cant be trusted to just be "forward compatible" ?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: let me read. Also since system is dual boot I don't want to be handicapped to transfer files from one to the other so ...
<Vivekananda> ext3 for me now
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Well, you do not have to be handicapped. ubuntu read Windows .. and Windows can be made to read linux .
<Bashing-om> reads*
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, it could be, but it's packaged for a specific version to make sure dependencies of the right version are there. You can build it for your own version, but that risk is on you.  https://github.com/PressLabs/gitfs
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: ok i see. Bummer. Thanks for the help!
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I did search a bit but the only windows tool that reads is EXt2Fsd and it reads AND writes ext3 but only READS ext4. writing in ext4 from windows is touch and go and hence my choice for 3.  am readin gyour link. Seems it is for legacy dual boot not UEFI based dual boot
<eblu> alright, looks like i solved my own problem there
<eblu> thanks for having a UEFI entry, grub
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, the build looks very simple, actually.
<eblu> now to somehow restore the ubuntu on wayland option since KDE decided it would be a bright idea to replace it with itself
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: you mean as in making from source ?
<Bashing-om> !UEFI | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, yes. it's only python, so the setup isn't too bad. The instructions aren't for beginners, but you might be able to get away with running "make" and possibly "make install"
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: btw did you LOOK at the link I was using. I chose that link coz that coz the situation of the user was very similar to mine. I already have a 8.1 installed original system (which is failing) and I am trying to install ubuntu on it. Since it is a very confusing setup by lenovo and also am very new to uefi is why amhaving all this trouble. Reading...
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: I have the suspicsion that ubuntu is installed . just need to install grub properly .
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, do you program python, or have you installed anything from source before?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: No I did not pay close attention to the askubuntu link .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: yeah I did install ubuntu and yeah justneed grub to be installed. Butwhere and how iswhere I am stuck. Reading your link above of uefi
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Ya want the easy answer or to understand what we are doing ?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I have to time so want to LEARN , hence reading the uefi link. But then I will have more questions :)
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: K. when you get caught up . presently the EFI partition is sdb2 // 2nd drive 2nd partition .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok I will finish reading. In the meantime since you said sdb2, I too thought of THAT as the EFI partition. During installe of ubuntu I chose boot partition AS sdb2 too!  I was expecting that on completing install and reboot I will see the grub menu. I didn't . Then I used a live cd to see if there was any ubuntu folder in sdb2 but nope! nothing there. howcome ?
<donofrio_> is there a better way to get most of the packages installed on one host installed on another host, I've used dpkg in the past but figured I'd ask again a year or so later and see what you folks recommend
<Seven_Six_Two> donofrio_, apt-clone
<donofrio_> k
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Well. sdb2 is a fat32 file system. The installer looks for a linux file system ( ext3 will do for now ) . %he grub installation needs both the EFI partition and the root partition defined for it .
<sybariten> Seven_Six_Two: well. i know about python, i've done a little tinkering.... and i've installed things from source before. The thing is i really like the "comfort" of having a package registered by the system so you can just apt-get remove it or whatever the syntax is....
<sybariten> i like the control that apt-get gives
<sybariten> But i might look into building it then. Now i need to sleep.... again, thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, maybe now would be a good time to learn how to package a deb ;)
<sybariten> hehe, yeah thats true
<sybariten> you can do that with something youve built yourself and get a similar control, i suppose?
<Seven_Six_Two> sybariten, yes!
<sybariten> yeah... then i should look into that!
<sybariten> sleepy time... laters!
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om:  The grub installation needs both the EFI partition and the root partition defined for it . -- Didn't I give these two things to grub when running the command as shown in the gist ?  I gave the sdb2 as the uefi  and gave sdb7  mounted on /media/b6 as the location of linux root. So that code should have worked righht ? Unless grub too needs an ext3 uefi partition to install in which case it won't go to fat32
<Vivekananda> still reading..
<Geo> Hi, when clicking in the scroll bar on a window, is there a way to set it to just scroll up a page, rather than jump to the position that matches where in the scroll bar I clicked?
<donofrio_> Seven_Six_Two, https://apaste.info/Uv1q ;(
<donofrio_> that was just me making the source file
<Seven_Six_Two> https://www.blunix.org/hand-cloning-a-debian-ubuntu-system/
<tenemu1> Hi all.  I'm trying to activate a virtual environment in ubuntu 16.04 and i'm getting the error that i need to install python3-venv.  I already have that installed though.  Any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> donofrio_, you also forgot the "."
<donofrio_> Seven_Six_Two, dot where?
<donofrio_> just tried to create the "source file" with "apt-clone clone installed-packages.txt" and t returned 'not installable?
<donofrio_> oh it made the file
<Seven_Six_Two> in the command after the second clone.  sudo apt-clone clone . --with-dpkg-repack
<donofrio_> that is a note it seems not me typeing that
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok done reading the uefi. The only relevant thing I understood was that the mount points of the linux root and the efi have to be clearly defined (which aren't so in the live disk). Other than that not sure how to install grub in the correct location besides running boot repair.
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Are you for sure certain where ubuntu's root partition is at do we need to verify ? - prior to proceeding we have to KNOW this .
<Vivekananda> I am happy to mount that partition and check again.  it should be /dev/sdb7   (not sdb6 which I think I mistakenly said a little while ago). let me verify though
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I checked and /dev/sdb7 IS the linux root yes
<Vivekananda>  but do explain the steps that we need to do to get the system correct. Also why aren't those mount points showing at all ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Untill you make the mount points they do not exist . Pardon my delays - I am working 4 fronts presently .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om:  I did make them during the install but they aren't visible now in the live cd ! Is this so coz grub wasn't installed or coz it is live cd or something else ? Also why wasn't grub installed during the os install if I chose the boot drive correctly during install (as sdb2) ?   no issues with the delays
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: What we are going to do is make the mountpoints ( attaching other file systems to the kernel ). set up the installed paths for grub to see, and then install grub . As I do not know the state of grub we do it the intensive way .
<Vivekananda> k
<Vivekananda> so should I go ahead and give mount points on gparted in live cd and execute it via gui ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: sda2 is a partition , grub is not happy to install to a partition, is not an easy thing to do . one installes grub to the device - sdb .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: we work from the liveUSBs terminal . Will "change root" into the install from there .
<Vivekananda> ah so I should have chosen sdb from the installer dropdown then?  shoot!  but I distinctly remember seeing a video guide where the person also chose sdb2
<Vivekananda> ok so then will try the terminal approach not gparted approach
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: waiting on you and also reading. so I guess wil have to locate  /etc/fstab on the Installed linux root (after mounting it) and then change it there is it? ifso howwill that reflect immediately  on  fdisk -l  on live cd ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: K; Mount points from the liveUSB : sudo mkdir /mnt/root ; sudo mkdir -p /mnt/EFI ; sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/root ; mount -t vfat -o rw,users /dev/sdb2 /mnt/EFI . once to this point advise and we check and make sure of the target .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok  doing. Quick question is there anything special about using /mnt or could I have used /media/root ... etc with same effect ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: The mount yes, can be where ever you want . /mnt is for my thought process . Keep in mind here I am bouncing about a lot . patience please .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok done with the mount. I see two folders ie EFI and root in the /mnt directory
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: great ! .. ok ' ls -al /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg ' has a positive result ? we just want to make sre of the target here .
<Vivekananda> ls -la /mnt/root/boot/grub/grub.cfg is a positive for grub.cfg yes !
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Outstanding onward ! ' for i in /dev /dev/pts /sys /proc /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/root$i; done ' . ' modprobe efivars ' . Then we continue .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok I executed both commands successively. Done. No outputs though (expected ? )
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Yepper expected . now for the biggy ' sudo chroot /mnt/root ' and make sure we have networking : ' ping -c3 ubuntu.com ' .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok done and yes for networking
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: ' apt install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed ' .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: want to know more about this last command.  But also during installation I got the last line of the output as --  Can't acces efivars filesystem at /sys/firmware/efi/efivars,  aborting.     Other than this there was some output which did some setup and stuff
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: think'n - back soonest I get some head room ,
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: anything. DidIdosomething  wrong. should I start  over and reinstall the new os ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: No hold what we have , comming up with an alternate command to install grub that I m sure of . getting that hed room :)
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok.  I am waiting also goingto get sth to eat in the meantime
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Good . I m think'n we will have to disable secure boot ., checking at this time ... just for now hold what we have .
<hwdyki> how do i build a deb src package?
<lotuspsychje> !deb | hwdyki
<ubottu> hwdyki: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<lotuspsychje> !compile | hwdyki
<ubottu> hwdyki: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<hwdyki> i need to make some changes to an existing deb package and it needs to be built with the same compile settings it was originally built with.
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: I can find no other fault to the install of grub . let's back out of the change root and disable secure boot in the firmware ,, and try this again .
<SynfulAck> is localhost some native thing that just defaults to 127.0.0.1? I tried to use type and alias on it thinking it may be just aliased to 127.x.x.x but nothing came up.
<Triffid_Hunter> SynfulAck: on my system it's just listed in /etc/hosts
<SynfulAck> Triffid_Hunter, hah yeah interesting. I changed the hostname away from localhost but i guest somehow that just stays the same.
<lotuspsychje> SynfulAck: try the ##networking channel perhaps
<Vivekananda> I have to check how to disable secure boot
<Vivekananda> mine is a lenovo y510p
<Vivekananda> ok goint to restart \
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda: are you going to install ubuntu single?
<Vivekananda> nop dual boot uefi
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: awaiting advisement from one who knows EFI systems .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: before rebooting if ya time out .. will need to back out of that change root we set up .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I already rebooted and didn't do any changes. just shut down. Now looking for ways to disable secure boot. There is no option for it. Thinking I might need to flash the biositself to a more open one :(
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Ouch . Wish I could help there . But evey manufacturer does EFI different . No ideas how to find secire boot . How old is this box ?
<Vivekananda> well 4 - 5 yrs
<Vivekananda> I might be able to find it !
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: that old . Secure boot may not be a factor .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I am going to go into there again and try the same steps
<Vivekananda> I changed one parameter in bios. hopefully thatwould help. btw the machine is a lenovo y510p ideapad.
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: still awaiting my confirmation .( and I do have an altenate grub install directive that might be the more proper ) .
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: ya got time to look over my shoulder on a EFI/grub install ?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: are you there. If that last command 'ie install --reinstall' ...  worked then is that it ? nothing more to do ? just reboot ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Wont hurt to try it and see .. but that error I have my doubts . Sure good thought to try it .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I thought it worked coz it went throught without error. but seems it didn't . did I have to unmount or something before shutdown ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: We should have ,, Yes . but the system " should have" taken care of it's self .
<Vivekananda> Here is the output ( look at the second half of it) -- https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/014db5c12ed7a5bc20d8d276750aaa81
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: does look like grub installed,  but "  450 not upgraded. " is unreal ! what now results when booting from that 2nd hard drive ?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: btw I started this whole double booting only coz the hard drive is (probably) dying or windows went corrupt but I haven't deleted windows partition just cleared out another partition to install ubuntu. So whenever reboot it is superslow coz it tries booting into windows and windows just loads in 8 - 10 mins or even more :(
<Vivekananda> if grub was fixed I was hoping to load ubuntu and that would tell me if it was really the disk dying or a windows issue
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: I am asking smarter people than I on EFI if ext3 could also be an issue .
<Vivekananda> ah hmmm
<Tin_man> if your just wanting to access the hard disk, a live boot of ubuntu should do. Can you boot a live ubuntu?
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: in the meantime why were we installing grub on the '/mnt/root' drive? I thought grub needed be installed on the  /mnt/EFI drive right ?
<Vivekananda> Tin_man: did you mean me ? If so yeah I have been giving a headache to Bashing-om this while , while using live ubuntu itself!  :)
<Tin_man> yes, i was speaking to you. but it sounds like your in good hands.
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: there are 3 stages to grub's booting . 1st satges in drive boot sector AND /EFI partition. the rest are the config files in the root partition , in your case root is sdb7 . ( remember we checked to make sure those files were there ) .
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: given what you said is grub to be installed in sdb7 or should it be installed in the drive bootsector ?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: to the boot sector ( device sdb ) would you like to read the book on linux boot process ? An hour or so to go through the tutorial .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: bios hands of to a known location ( boot sector ) and this points to /EFI, once grub gets to this point it loads the files from /boot/grub/grub.cfg .. these are built from other scroipts, hooks and ladders within the system . then finally grub hands off to the initial ram file system that thjen starts the operating system and finally the initramfs jands off to the system on the hard drive .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Looks kike help is nopt forth comming . may as well reboot and see what results . If you are able to boot into the install . asap ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Hey !! what release are you installing ?.. checking and the grub that is installed is way out of date !
<Vivekananda> 14 lts
<Vivekananda> that is the one I have on th e yumi multiboot usb
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: :) that will do .. was comparing to release 16.04 . trusty (14.04) will have support 'til 2019 :)
<Vivekananda> pretty sleepy too
<Vivekananda> I am trying a reinstall of the whole thing using the usb drive
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: K .. when asked where to install grub .. it is sdb ,, install to the device not to a partition .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: hi
<lotuspsychje> morning Eric
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda needs your help eric
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda: explain your efi issue again plz
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Hey :) .. reinstalling the OS at this tine . but question : grub/EFI compatible with ext3 as in 3 file system ?
<alkisg> EFI reads grub.efi from the fat partition, then grub can read anything...
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: yeah, why ext3 not though?
<Vivekananda> I reinstalled choosing the disk this time yet no luck. tried chaging to pure efi  in the bios but no grub menu. Will change it back to 'legacy support' mode with boot from uefi first .
<Vivekananda> restart again to see. if it works. pretty sleepy too :( . computer is a lenovo y510p
<JakeMakesStuff> Vivekananda, if you still have no luck, try PLOP bootloader.
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " Bashing-om: I couldn't agree more with you but the only reason I chose ext3 is coz cannot write from windows ot ext4 and will SURELY need that writing ability " . I tried .
<Vivekananda> JakeMakesStuff: but where do I try it from ? btw I am getting a black screen right after the lenovo id . could it be that it is working and I have to give the no modeset or something . I see just a pointer and a black screen so wonder if it could be the grub loading?
<Sterist> I'm having issues with gparted taking or altering ownership of partitions it works with... not quite sure how to diagnose this issue other than gparted is involved
<Sterist> found some similar reports on google but nothing particularly useful
<JakeMakesStuff> Vivekananda, oh, thats different to what I am used to
<Vivekananda> nvm . the black screen was temp and booted again into windows :(. So no grub still. back to square one other than the fact thta ubuntu Is on disk but cannot boot into it !
<Vivekananda> only option is live disk now. windows was already kaput in the dual os I was trying to get working.
<Vivekananda> waiting for any suggestions by anyoe
<Cooler> how do you get the window to minimize when you click its icon in the taskbar on ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Installation . What mode did you install ubuntu in ?
<vlt> Cooler: Works for me (using MATE desktop environment).
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: I don't think I used the uefi mode or anything. I just booted into a multiboot usb and installed it regularly on the hard drive just giving it partition locations using the gui
<vlt> Sterist: There’s such a thing as a partition ownership? How do you notice the change of ownership?
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Got to match the mode that Windows is installed . EFI and legacy are not compatible . Now as to how to determine the mode that ubuntu is installed in from the liveUSB - I do not know how to tell .
<Bashing-om> EriC^: IRT Vivekananda - how cn we see if ubuntu is installed in EFI mode ?
<EriC^> Bashing-om: see /etc/fstab for if /boot/efi is there
<Bashing-om> EriC^: :)
<Triffid_Hunter> see if sudo efivar -l spits out a list or errors perhaps? efi vars should be inaccessable in legacy boot mode
<Sterist> vlt, if I create a NTFS partition with gparted, right click the new partition and click properties, it says owner: root (create/remove) and the other two sections are access only
<Bashing-om> Vivekananda: Boot the liveUSB and let's have a gander ^ . ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee  sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/looksee/ ; cat /mnt/looksee/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Sterist> if I create the NTFS with windows, then boot to ubuntu and look in the same menu, it says owner: Me and all 3 sections are create/remove
<Triffid_Hunter> Sterist: sounds like the gparted one has unix permissions enabled. you can override that with a mount option or ntfs user mapping if it uses ntfs3g
<Sterist> if I resize a FAT32 partition with gparted, owner is still Me, with create/remove, but other two change to Access Only, and in windows it'll no longer recognize the FAT32 partition
<Sterist> however, Ubuntu will happy work with the newly resized partition
<Sterist> happily
<Vivekananda> Bashing-om: ok will do in a min. letting the comp cool a little :)
<Sterist> triffed, that may need to be translated to noob language ':)
<alkisg> Vivekananda: do you have an .efi based usb stick? If so, you can easily boot only grub from the stick, and then type `set root=(hd0,gpt3); configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg` from grub, and boot into your real ubuntu box, from where you can then easily reinstall grub etc
<Vivekananda> alkisg: I don't but I have an empty usb and a ubntu comp (the one I am using). Thinking that I can get 16 lts on it and try that. But before I do that a question.  I was trying to create a multiboot disk esp with hbcd as part of it. I used yumi but didn't realize that if  windows went down I couldn't ADD isos to it using linux.  please suggest a good multiboot soft that has both windows and linux presence
<alkisg> Vivekananda: didn't you have a usb stick that you installed ubuntu from? That would have grub+efi, if you installed in efi mode.
<alkisg> Vivekananda: just install windows first, ubuntu second; No need for special software nor special usb stick.
<alkisg> The ubuntu cd does the right thing.
<Sterist> vive, I had the that same problem when I got this laptop. I gave up trying to get grub to work but never removed it from the hard drive. then one day I bought a SSD hard drive, used Macrium to clone the old drive onto the new one and BOOM grub was working.
<Sterist> very bizarre.
<Vivekananda> alkisg: the situation is likethis. have windows 8.1 comp but seems EITHER windows or my disk is dying. so I am trying to make it dual boot so if linux loads fine then it is windows that is corrupt ELSE it is the disk. I don't want to delete windows yet coz haven't saved the serieal nos etc of it. No money to spend on new disks or new window serials
<Sterist> a potential (unorthodox) fix could be to replicate what I did. if you have another computer or hard drive to work with, create an exact clone image of your hard drive, then just restore it.
<Sterist> using Macrium
<Sterist> logically, this should have no effect. but it worked for me on accident lol
<Vivekananda> Sterist: I have another issue. For some reason windows made 10 or more partitions and lot of them are marked recovery but for the life of me cannot understand why there are so many
<Vivekananda> also I could have formatted the disk but don't want to lose all those recovery until I know what they are
<Sterist> are you sure it's not like... 250+ partitions?
<Sterist> giving out of memory errors
<Sterist> I don't have a lot of time. I would like to help if I can but communication is key
<Vivekananda> ok going back to do it stepwise. so first off going to do what Bashing-om asked ie to boot in live and check if et/fstab anything efi related
<madmangun> http://abc7.com/las-vegas-police-responding-to-mass-shooting-report-at-mandalay-bay/2477628/
<alkisg> Vivekananda: are you on a live cd now? What's the output of `sudo gparted -l | nc termbin.com 9999` ?
<Vivekananda> one sec
<Vivekananda> yeah am on live cd
<alkisg> Vivekananda: I'll go afk in a couple of minutes, so if you could upload it soon, I could help...
<Vivekananda> https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/ff637be79c5220a0dd913e8819631cb4
<Vivekananda> alkisg: there
<alkisg> Vivekananda: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt; ls -lhaR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> alkisg: Vivekananda old parted : https://gist.github.com/vvikramjhu/1e38ae242f2b2cd7a984a231db400eb6 .
<madmangun> Live feed *shooting http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/21038/web
<Vivekananda> alkisg:  sda2 doesn't exist
<alkisg> Bashing-om: nice, although grub-install won't work in uefi
<alkisg> Vivekananda: sorry, sdb2
<alkisg> sda is your boot stick
<Vivekananda> alkisg: check gist again . updated it
<alkisg> Vivekananda: so, the situation is:
<alkisg> You used a bad usb stick that doesn't support uefi
<alkisg> That means Ubuntu couldn't install itself properly
<alkisg> (you don't have an Ubuntu folder in your efi partition)
<Vivekananda> alkisg: I am going to create a fresh usb stick with 16
<alkisg> Now you could install it in GPT without UEFI, but that would be incompatible with Windows
<alkisg> Vivekananda: yes, but don't use the software you used
<Vivekananda> is 16 stable or should I go with 14 ?
<alkisg> Use the one recommended in the ubuntu download site
<alkisg> 16.04 is stable
<Vivekananda> I don't want surprises please. not interested in testing in my main machine. I can go with 14 no issues
<alkisg> Go with 16.04
<Vivekananda> well ok .
<alkisg> And use the recommended software to create the stick
<alkisg> Don't google for "multiboot stick"... :)
<Vivekananda> Also to make a uefi  stick I cannot have multiboot. I will need to use my whole 32 gb stick for just ubuntu :( . A waste
<alkisg> Vivekananda: when you launch the usb stick, select "test ubuntu", and open a terminal
<alkisg> Vivekananda: from that terminal, run: ls /sys/firmware/efi
<Vivekananda> ok then ?
<alkisg> If you see a directory there, only then do the installation
<Vivekananda> ok let me check the current usb too
<alkisg> If you don't see it, you'll end up with the same problem, i.e. you won't install in uefi mode
<Vivekananda> ok current stick has only two folders in firmware but no efi folder
<Vivekananda> hmmm
<alkisg> Yes, that's the issue
<Vivekananda> can you link me to software for making stick ?
<alkisg> You're trying to install in uefi pc with a stick that doesn't support uefi
<Vivekananda> the uefi stick I mean
<alkisg> It's in the ubuntu download site
<alkisg> It depends on your OS
<alkisg> Are you going to create the stick from ubuntu or from windows?
<Vivekananda> I have my back up comp (this one) which is very old but using ubuntu  ...
<alkisg> The easiest method is to just copy the image to the stick using a program called "dd"
<Vivekananda> how do I check uubntu version
<alkisg> You can do it from your current live usb stick too, if you have a second one to write the image to
<alkisg> cat /etc/os-release tells you the version, but it doesn't matter if you use dd
<alkisg> dd is just a copy, and the image runs fine then and it supports uefi
<Vivekananda> ah ok it is 12 precise in this
<alkisg> https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<alkisg> Something like the first answer there
<Vivekananda> so no way of making a usb whih has multiple isos but all uefi ?
<alkisg> I'm sure there are tools that do that
<alkisg> But I'm using a plain grub script for multiboot, so I can't recommend any
<alkisg> Maybe your tool already supports it and you just didn't select the uefi support in its menus
<Vivekananda> I used Yumi to create my disk
<Vivekananda> that was also a recommended one
<Vivekananda> but nvm
<Vivekananda> right now let me try making the usb aain
<alkisg> Vivekananda: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0 says the recommended one is rufus
<alkisg> Not Yumi
<Vivekananda> yeah but I hve this stick for > 1.5 yrs
<alkisg> I think they recommended rufus for 4-5 years at least
<Vivekananda> ah is it . my bad then
<Vivekananda> btw is rufus also for linux. Also does rufus allow for uefi isos
<alkisg> Read the link I just posted
<alkisg> create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<alkisg> It can't be more clear than that :)
<alkisg> Yes it supports uefi
<alkisg> The last yumi beta says it has uefi support, but your stick isn't formatted, so I believe you'd need to reformat it so that it has at least one fat partition for uefi support. So you might as well stop using yumi.
<Vivekananda> hmm ok. for the moment I am downlaoding16 and want a tutorial tomake uefi out of it
<alkisg> See the last link I posted
<alkisg> It's the one that they give you when you download ubuntu
<Vivekananda> last link was for rufus
<alkisg> Yes, use that.
 * alkisg waves
<Vivekananda> I mean I don't have windows working anywhere . backup machine is ubuntu and live cd also ubuntu
<Vivekananda> but nvm I can find a link :)
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda: make you life easy and dump windows once and for good..
<alkisg> Vivekananda: Then use the first link that I pasted
<alkisg> Anyway, any method that isn't yumi should work :)
<alkisg> Check the /sys/firmware/efi folder before installing
<Vivekananda> yep alkisg will do.
<Vivekananda> lotuspsychje: yeah I already never liked windows but cannot play games on linux plus don't have things like word etc. if not for those two things would have already dumped it
<Vivekananda> also it came preinstalled so ..
<lotuspsychje> Vivekananda: libreoffice & steam
<Vivekananda> yeah liberoffice is still very limited
<Vivekananda> also steam is there but not any of the others eg gog or uplay or similar
<Vivekananda> alkisg: still here ?
<alkisg> yes
<Vivekananda> I got the iso , mounted it with disk mounter and the copied via gui. during copy at one place -- there was an error copying ....  Filesystem does not support symbolic links :(
<alkisg> Vivekananda: omg follow the link
<lotuspsychje> lol
<alkisg> :)
<crazycoder> hello everybody
<lotuspsychje> crazycoder: welcome
<alkisg> Vivekananda: there's no way to make it bootable as you're trying now, it'll be broken
 * alkisg waves for real now :)
<crazycoder> anyone know a good softawre to edit PDFs ?
<crazycoder> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> !pdf | crazycoder
<ubottu> crazycoder: The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<Vivekananda> I was following the link itself --  https://askubuntu.com/questions/395879/how-to-create-uefi-only-bootable-usb-live-media/     . Used the  'exaple via gui' method
<crazycoder> lotuspsychje, yeah, but i need to edit an existent pdf
<Triffid_Hunter> crazycoder: libreoffice can do that
<alkisg> Vivekananda: compare with my link: (10:49:30 πμ) alkisg: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<alkisg> I don't know what else to tell you :)
<lotuspsychje> crazycoder: inkscape for ubuntu
<Vivekananda> np I will have it ready and try
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Vivekananda have a good read
<ubottu> Vivekananda have a good read: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<crazycoder> lotuspsychje, i will install it thanks!
<geodb27> People : hi ! What tools can I use to add/update/delete user accounts that are stored in a ldap ? The nss is configured and works perfectly, but I gather that using ApacheDirectoryStudio or ldapadd is not the prefered way to do so ?
<Vivekananda> so for some reason the copying is not going as expected. Tried two methods
<Vivekananda> but let me again look at what was paseted and try that
<cart_man> Hi everyone.. I am trying to install FFMPEG from .deb packages only ! BUT I cannot see to find and install any of the libavcodec-ffmpeg packages
<cart_man> I get told that its missing libavcodec-ffmpeg56 but when I try and install it it just says it does not exist ...
<cart_man> So then later on I see that Ubuntu16 has libavcodec-ffmpeg57 now but that can not install either ... tried -> " sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra57 libavformat57 libvutil55 "  : Unable to locate packages
<Ben64> what version of ubuntu
<cart_man> Desktop
<Ben64> version number
<cart_man> 4.4.0-31-generic
<SimonNL> cart_man: topic shows the version you should have told
<cart_man> 16.04 ......
<SimonNL> to late
<cart_man> So if I say version 16 that counts for nothing? in the question it states that I am using Ubuntu 16 -.-
<cart_man> SimonNL : ^^
<cart_man> But aahhh well pedantic IRC version auhtentication police got me
<SimonNL> cart_man: sorry I'm a mint user normally I only 0_0 in here.
<FMatthews_> Hello people
<FMatthews_> This place is my last resort for help with Ubuntu and Flash
<FMatthews_> I've been scratching my head for two days trying to fix this to no avail
<FMatthews_> I'm running 16.04
<FMatthews_> Is flash supposed to be that laggy on Ubuntu?
<FMatthews_> I can not run a single flash game decently on Chromium and Firefox
<FMatthews_> I installed from the official repos
<FMatthews_> I thought it was a driver issue, but I upgraded everything from Oibaf's PPA and I don't see a single difference
<FMatthews_> Hardware acceleration is on on Chromium
<FMatthews_> So i know this is not the issue
<FMatthews_> I have no idea what to do
<Triffid_Hunter> FMatthews_: adobe stopped developing flash for linux several years ago, you might want to try some of the open source implementations which may work better and hopefully have smaller attack vectors for malware
<FMatthews_> I thought they started supporting it again
<FMatthews_> Since I installed from the official repos and I seem to have the latest version
<Triffid_Hunter> FMatthews_: adobe is dropping flash for windows too
<hateball> It is supported again, it's just still rather terrible
<tomeaton17_> I am trying to install re install ubuntu 17.04. I cleared partition containing ubuntu and it messed up grub. Now when trying to install I am told 0B left of computer storage. How do I get ubuntu to recognize my storage?
<EriC^^> tomeaton17_: pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" from the live usb
<tomeaton17_> What is the default login for tty1
<tomeaton17_> When booting into live I couldn't open any apps.
<EriC^^> tomeaton17_: user ubuntu with a blank password
<tomeaton17_> EriC^^ All I could get https://i.imgur.com/e4LqYHg.jpg
<EriC^^> tomeaton17_: do you have another usb? looks like its dying
<tomeaton17_> I can't get in, SQUASHFS error
<tomeaton17__> I think there is an empty bios/grub option how do I get rid of it
<tomeaton17__> Is there any other options to display this data?
<tomeaton17_> I have a left over boot option for ubuntu in my bios, how can I get rid of it?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> tomeaton17_: efibootmgr -v get the entry then do efibootmgr -B -b <number here>
<EriC^^> *sudo efi..
<tomeaton17_> EriC^^: Is there anyway to do this not on a linux system, problem is squashfs doesn't like the drive for some reason so I am trying to remove all traces of ubuntu first before reinstalling
<EriC^^> tomeaton17_: yeah windows can do it i believe, i dont think that's your problem, no idea about it
<yasonTR> Hi, is there a way to clear the scroll history in the terminal? The command 'clear' clears the window, but you can scroll through history with wheel-up, for example.
<yasonTR> So I want the behavior of creating a new tab ... without creating a new tab :)
<akik> yasonTR: cat /dev/null > ~/.bash_history && history -c
<tomeaton17_>  I am getting blk_update_request i/o errors does anyone know how to fix this?
<yasonTR> akik: thanks ... this clears the command history if I am correct, I just want the window to be cleared.
<akik> yasonTR: clear ?
<alkisg> yasonTR: tput reset
<yasonTR> tput reset works! great
<yasonTR> thanks a lot alkisg
<alkisg> νπ
<alkisg> np
<yasonTR> akik: 'clear' clears the window, but you can still go up with mouse-wheel-up
<wook_> do any of your guys have any experience trying to play music files from a shared drive? i have some drives shared via samba and in VLC or audacious they have problems, VLC doesn't play them at all, and audacious only plays them if i add the files from inside the directory, not by adding the directory itself. i tried running winamp via WINE, but then it does the same thing that VLC does even if i add the files from inside the directory...
<wook_> i have ~2TB of music i'd like to be able to add to a single large playlist to have access to all of them at the same time like i can do with VLC but VLC doesn't like files from shared drives so i'm looking for any suggestions
<akik> wook_: what kind of problem do you have with a shared samba drive? i just tested "vlc *flac" and it works
<wook_> i have like a 1000 directories so i'm not interested in using audacious, even if it does play files i'd have to add all the files one directory at a time instead of just selecting a whole drive full of music and
<wook_> VLC won't play the files if i add them from the samba drive
<wook_> running ubuntu studio 14.04
<akik> wook_: this works too "vlc Tony\ MacAlpine\ -\ */*"
<wook_> and like i said audacious will play them but only if i add files from inside the directory, not adding the directories
<alkisg> Run `mount | grep gvfs`, you'll see a folder. Inside that folder you should see the samba drive but now as a directory, which vlc should now like.
<wook_> ohhhh
<wook_> that does sound interesting
<wook_> :D
<wook_> so mount the directories as a drive
<wook_> i know i can do that in windows but didn't know how to do that in ubuntu
<wook_> so i ran that command that u said and got this back: "gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs type fuse.gvfsd-fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=adam)"
<wook_> what would i do from there?
<wook_> i'm googling some of the things that u mentioned, would i also be able to run something like this?: "sudo mount -t cifs -o username=raghu //172.29.32.184/sharename /media/Data/"
<EriC^^> ux
<nzoueidi> the package glibc 2.15-0ubuntu10.18 is vulnerable to the ghost bug?
<FManTX> was there some kind of YouTube downloader program available on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> FManTX, youtubedl
<nzoueidi> Youtube-dl a good tool :)
<FManTX> lol at the description of youtube-dl
<FManTX> I have used keepvid.com on Windows (it needs Java)
<tomeaton17_> Trying to add the graphics drivers ppa but am getting this error '~graphics-drivers' user or team does not exist
<tomeaton17_> It was because I am not connected to the wifi. How do I connect to the wifi without logging in? It freezes if I log in
<nzoueidi> tomeaton17_: did you tried to connect from the console (ctrl alt f1)
<tomeaton17_> nzoueidi: I dont know the commands for that
<nzoueidi> you need to be sure that you can capture the wifi by this command : iwlist scan | grep -i SSID, if you can see your wifi, just add it using the nmcli tool.
<tomeaton17_> Yeah just did it with nmcli. Thanks
<nzoueidi> Great :) or just using the nmtui; much easier.
<wook_> i love youtube-dl, when it works
<wook_> u have to keep it updated though, it's really anal about that
<adrian_1908> Anyone here got experience with eCryptfs? I was wondering if it there's a setting for shorted encrypted filesnames. By default they're really long and with a ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED prefix.
<adrian_1908> *for shorter
<canadaOK> i got a silly question.   let's say i've identified a package that I want to look for in the repos
<canadaOK> https://github.com/OpenVPN/easy-rsa <-- that one
<canadaOK> how do i determine if this is easy-rsa, easy-rsa2, easy-rsa3
<adrian_1908> canadaOK: If you mean how to see which version the package is, you can type `apt-cache show easy-rsa`. On my system that gives me 2.2.2
<pavlos> wook_: did you resolve the vnc and vino-server issue from a few days ago?
<canadaOK> thanks adamg
<canadaOK> adrian_1908
<canadaOK> where would i find easyrsa 3 in the repos?
<canadaOK> https://community.openvpn.net/openvpn/wiki/EasyRSA3-OpenVPN-Howto
<adrian_1908> canadaOK: It's not in the repos and there seem to be no PPA or Snap, so if you need version 3, your only option is to build it yourself.
<baconology> fair enough
<baconology> i dont 'need' it, it just seems recommended by openvpn
<baconology> i wonder if i lose the ability to keep that software up to date with apt
<baconology> if i install it myself
<eterno> yeah faier enought ok
<baconology> like if there is a bug, i need to remember to watch for it if i don't use a package manager, yes?
<eterno> indeed
<adrian_1908> Yes, you'd lose that ability and need to check yourself periodically.
<baconology> frustrating
<baconology> how do i reach out to the easy-rsa owner of the package?
<baconology> or how would i find out who that is
<adrian_1908> Older versions don't have to be bad, they're likely still secure, just with an older API. So if 2.2.2 woud work for you, simply use that.
<bazhang> baconology, is that for snappy
<baconology> openvpn
<baconology> how do i identify a repo owner so i can email them
<baconology> ?
<baconology> found this: https://packages.debian.org/stable/easy-rsa
<baconology> found him, alberto
<baconology> thanks all
<xentity1x> Hi can anyone help me figure out the command for forwarding port 8000 to 30080
<xentity1x> I've tried iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to 8080
<xentity1x> but that doesn't work
<blacknred0> what's the best way to backup (somewhat incremental) your system? I found this https://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/Incremental-Dumps.html , but doesn't seem to do what i hope it would
<pavlos> xentity1x: the destination should be --to-port 8080
<blacknred0> maybe my question is... after i create the level 0, then do i always replace the level 1 backups? or do i need to create various level 1?
<was172> level backups base on level0
<pavlos> xentity1x: https://glassonionblog.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/tomcat-redirecting-traffic-from-port-8080-to-80-using-iptables/
<blacknred0> was172: is there something or some tool that i could look at a tar (file for example) and only check for changes (adds/delete/updates)?
<blacknred0> base on my understanding is that the files will only grow larger with this method.... for example, if I create a backup on level 0, and then delete 10gb, then next incremental backup will not include this 10gb, but it will still be on my first level 0 backup
<was172> hello
<frostschutz> blacknred0, dar, borg, or just filesystem based cow...?
<blacknred0> frostschutz: i'll check those out... mainly backing up ext4 fs
<pavlos> blacknred0: tar -t will list contents of archive, tar -d will show differences between archive and file system (man tar)
<blacknred0> pavlos: yep, i get that, but i'm looking for a solution that once i backup my system, the next backup will only update adds/remove/modified files and dirs
<blacknred0> instead of doing the whole thing again
<pavlos> blacknred0: maybe rsync, https://www.electrictoolbox.com/rsync-ignore-existing-update-newer/
<jayjo> I have a gif that I'd like to replace a specific color in every frame of the gif. Can this be done with gimp, imagemagick, or some other readily available tool on ubuntu?
<blacknred0> pavlos: hhhhmmmmm... i have to think about this, since i also want to compress everything into one file
<pavlos> blacknred0: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/25541/updating-tar-gz-daily-only-with-changed-files
<blacknred0> pavlos: thanks! let me play with this to see if it does what i expect it to do :)
<blacknred0> i also found this -> https://www.duplicati.com , which it might be cli as well
<Vivekananda> Finally got things to work. Thanks pl.  Why isn't gparted part of standard 16 install though ? Also what should I do immediately after instaling 16? Any script etc for a collection of software esp things like emacs, eclipse, virtualbox , gparted etc ?
<tgm4883> Vivekananda: because gparted isn't necessary for most users?
<Vivekananda> did you mean they had a better app for it now or that parted cli works for most ?
<tgm4883> Vivekananda: most users don't need to partition stuff after installation
<tgm4883> Vivekananda: and there's gnome disks
<Vivekananda> disks just tells you the health right ? not mount points , flags, labels etc or does it.  Also if it doesn't that gparted is needed to see these things plus install if a new hard drive is to be replaced (my present state) .
<Vivekananda> Btw any chance you could recommend a cheap but reliable (of the choices) 700gb - 1tb hard drive ? hopefully inside $50.
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: everyone is different with their environment, needs and preferences for applications and settings. application-X isn't installed by default because that is the decision the release team made for that particular application
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: as for your hard drive choice, there's plenty of brick and mortar as well as online stores to choose from. This is beyond the scope of this Ubuntu support channel.
<Vivekananda> leftyfb: I understand. could I request a pm for some of those good online stores please.
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: amazon.com
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: that is my personal recommendation. But again, this is beyond the scope of this channel.
<Vivekananda> leftyfb: I had other questions about ubuntu itself though. I have my backup computer running 12 and have apps installed and set up in my way. Was there a way I could have installed the same apps in 16 ? Also in case there IS such a way whathappens to apps which are discontinued eg  xchat ( theclient I am using now). ?
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: they don't get installed
<leftyfb> Vivekananda: apt list --installed | cut -f 1 -d '/'
<leftyfb> that will get you a list of installed applications
<Vivekananda> ah ok .
<leftyfb> you'll have to pick through it o grab the ones you want to install on your other machine
<wook_> pavlos: no i haven't yet, but i've been lazy and haven't done anything with it since the other day yet :)
<wook_> but i probrobly will today
<Seveas> Vivekananda: xchat lives on as hexchat :)
<Moe_A> Hello, I've updated ubuntu from 16.04 to 17.04, then my terminal colors were screwed. I have tmux with gray background but now it has black background and only text has gray background and it gets fixed when I use mousewheel up or down, also the menu text (file, edit, etc) are so close to each other as if they were one word. What could be the issue there?
<baconology> drivers?
<Moe_A> Should I reinstall nvidia drivers?
<Moe_A> I also noticed lots of GTK-Warnings about deprecated stuff when I run any software, is that from my GDE3?
<Cooler> how do you disable the guest account?
<Unimatrix9> hello there
<n-iCe> I installed Ubuntu minimal and used this to connect to wifi e/n/i but dhclient is taking time, any idea?
<n-iCe> https://photos.app.goo.gl/z8j9hc4OlFdQmFuz1 is not stopping
<Unimatrix9> on my ubuntu 16.04  when trying to play mp4 with normal video player and restricted extra installed its starts muted sound and i dont have sound
<Unimatrix9> any tips are welcome
<n-iCe> Unimatrix9 try vlc
<Unimatrix9> well it does work with mplayer, i just dont understand why not with default video player
<Unimatrix9> its more the "why" wich interests me
<skinux> I installed a few days ago and I've been having problems with really bad lag, with these softwares running https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/104870ed9a7cb41a2b24c387f581d9ee
<Unimatrix9> hmm, i will have to do it with mpv player, but thats okey
<skinux> Can anyone help me track down why my system gets so laggy?
<cristian_c> you could tell you machine specs to this channel
<skinux> 4G RAM
<skinux> HP 15, hp-wm387fm
<skinux> hp 15-f387wm I mean
<cristian_c> 'machine specs'
<skinux> Which ones then?
<cristian_c> cpu, gpu
<skinux> 2.5G Quad I believe, GPU i don't know
<cristian_c> and what desktop you use
<skinux> Cinnomon
<cristian_c> skinux: try to get the specs
<skinux> Have a command I can call for GPU specs?
<cristian_c> lshw -C video
<cristian_c> and lshw -C cpu
<cristian_c> !paste | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> skinux, you pasted a lot of services, and plugins, disable them to find out
<oerheks> and "lag" is so wide, what lag exactly?
<konrados> Hi. How do I know what will be upgraded, but without actually installing anything, if I'll do apt-get upgrade?
<konrados> *how do I find out
<nacc> konrados: i believe by default apt-get prompts you; but you can also use -s / --dry-run
<oerheks> konrados, you could do a dry run, to see what is updated, and how much space it takes
<oerheks> nacc ^
<konrados> nacc, oerheks - thank you! But to be sure - $ apt-get --dry-run upgrade
<konrados> ?
<nacc> konrados: yes
<nacc> (or apt-get -s upgrade)
<konrados> or $ apt-get upgrade --dry-run
<konrados> I never know :(
<konrados> test
<nacc> konrados: the order depends on the application, but in the case of apt-get, it doesn't matter
<konrados> I got disconnected
<konrados> nacc, - ok, thank you!
<soc> hi, can someone help me with an environment variable issue?
<soc> some application sets XAUTHORITY, I believe it is lightdm, and it seems I can't override it
<soc> setting it in .profile is too late, and in .pam_environment it just gets overridden
<soc> any ideas where this setting is made/where it can be changed?
<oerheks> soc, override Xauthority? can you explain why please?
<akik> soc: you can manage it with xauth command
<soc> oerheks: I want to get it moved to a more appropriate directory
<soc> oerheks: setting ICEAUTHORITY DEFAULT=${XDG_RUNTIME_DIR}/ICEauthority in .pam_environment works for .ICEauthority
<soc> akik: do you know where xauth can be configured?
<soc> I grepped through the whole /etc and I couldn't dinf a setting
<soc> everything works for setting ICEAUTHORITY in .pam_environment, but doing them same for XAUTHORITY doesn'twork
<soc> something later seems to overwrite the env var
<alkisg> soc: you want to patch display manager source code?
<soc> .xsession-errors contains the line dbus-update-activation-environment: setting XAUTHORITY=/home/soc/.Xauthority
<soc> alkisg: depends, I'd expect that there is _something_ setting the XAUTHORITY env var
<soc> and I'm trying to figure out whhich application
<alkisg> soc: probably lightdm, as it's the one responsible for starting X
<alkisg> `apt source lightdm` and grep it
<mortn> hi, good ppl.
<alkisg> ./src/x-server-local.c:            path = g_build_filename (g_get_home_dir (), ".Xauthority", NULL);
<soc> I downloaded lightdm and grepped it already
<alkisg> soc: so you'll likely need to patch the source code, recompile, and do that for future display manager etc
<soc> I only found places where it assumes that .Xauthority, but not where it sets the env var
<mortn> anyone knows how to do quarter tiling (sending a gnome-terminal, for instance) to the top right corner?
<mortn> in Ubuntu 17.10
<mortn>  sorry for repeating my question from yesterday (had to bail before seeing any response)
<alkisg> soc, it doesn't matter if .Xauthority is set or not if it's hardcoded
<alkisg> You can unset it from the environment and it will still work
<akik> soc: i've only used xauth manually to configure it
<alkisg> You can't move it if it's hardcoded. Unless you copy the file elsewhere, of course, so that you have 2 files
<soc> alkisg: yes, but that's a further step
<soc> I first try to understand _what_ sets XAUTHORITY
<soc> then stop it from doing it
<soc> then write patches for applications which assume a hardcoded path
<alkisg> ./src/seat-unity.c:        process_set_env (script, "XAUTHORITY", path);
<alkisg> soc: ^
<soc> I think that's only unity, I'm szuing xfce
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | mortn
<ubottu> mortn: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<soc> alkisg: x-server-local.c:537-550 reads suspicious
<alkisg> soc: grep the source, it has 5-6 different code paths there
<alkisg> And also note that lightdm development has pretty much stopped...
<BeansnRice> hey folks
<n-iCe> hey
<saml> how can I install a package where dependencies conflict?
<saml> like, my ubuntu already has a package FOO.  I'm trying to install BAR which depends on FOO1  (different package name . but basically almost same as FOO with some patches applied to it)
<nacc> saml: that does not generally happen for Ubuntu packages in supported releases. What is the package and conflict?
<saml> since, FOO1 isn't built with Conflicts: FOO
<saml> it's all custom package with custom app
<nacc> saml: fix the packages
<saml> nothing works since all people left.
<saml> i mean, this jenkins job that supposedly build packages isn't working :(
<nacc> saml: although if FOO1 does *not* conflict with FOO, then nwhat is the problem?
<alkisg> saml: it shouldn't be very hard to unzip the packages, fix the dependencies, and run dpkg-buildpackage again with the correct dependencies...
<alkisg> You don't even need to have the sources for that
<nacc> saml: you can also make dpkg ignore just about anything, but the result can be rather broken.
<saml> thanks let me try those
<skinux> lag, in this case, means applications go really really slow, half the time I wonder if the computer froze when it gets laggy.
<skinux> I believe 4G RAM is enough to run what I run. It should be, especially with use of a SWAP file.
<skinux> I know there are not hard drive errors getting in the way because it's a brand new hard drive.
<tgm4883> skinux: SWAP makes things really slow
<ioria> skinux, if you have 4g and swap is in use, you got a problem
<tgm4883> skinux: when things are slow, might be beneficial to see the output of 'free'
<skinux> I don't know if swap is in use or not.
<n-iCe> set swapiness to 10
<n-iCe> skinux:
<skinux> How do I set swappiness in Xenial?
<ioria> skinux, free -m
<skinux> SWAP shows 0 across the board
<nacc> skinux: includig for "total"?
<skinux> 3381 1709 493 103 1178 1300 are the numbers for memory
<tgm4883> skinux: is it slow now? Can you pastebin the output of the free command?
<n-iCe> skinux:         echo 10 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<n-iCe> then, sudo swapoff -a , then sudo swapon -a
<n-iCe> and try
<skinux> Permission denied for that command
<n-iCe> dude, use sudo
<skinux> That was with sudo
<ioria> no echo with sudo :þ
<tgm4883> That command won't work with sudo
<n-iCe> talking about swap
<tgm4883> IIRC, you need something like 'echo 10> sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness'
<ioria> sudo bash -c "command" but don't do that
<tgm4883> n-iCe: I'd still rather see if he's actually got a problem currently and what the memory usage currently is
<n-iCe> skinux: sysctl vm.swappiness=10
<skinux> Okay, it is set.
<n-iCe> do the swapoff and swapon
<skinux> I forget, it is the lower number the less swap use?
<n-iCe> and see how the system responds
<n-iCe> skinux: yes
<skinux> So, perhaps the real problem was my system using too much SWAP and not enough RAM?
<nacc> skinux: that's not how swap works
<nacc> skinux: you also still haven't provided the free output?
<n-iCe> skinux: try
<skinux> Yes I did.
<n-iCe> and tell results
<nacc> skinux: in a pastebin?
<skinux> I did tell the results of free -m
<skinux> No, not in a paste bin, it was only one line
<tgm4883> one line of it, hardly helpful
<nacc> skinux: well, use a pastebin, as asked twice now by tgm4883 annd provide the complete output
<nacc> skinux: if your 'swap' line before had 0s across all columns, you had no swap configured
<skinux> It is on this gist https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/104870ed9a7cb41a2b24c387f581d9ee
<nacc> skinux: so changing your swappiness was irrelevant
<tgm4883> Glad you spent so much time dealing with swappiness, since you have no swap...
<skinux> Well, I did not configure a SWAP partition because I was told Xenial uses a swap file automatically.
<nacc> skinux: yeah, so you didn't have any swap
<nacc> skinux: no, xenial does not
<ioria> lol
<tgm4883> nor do I see a memory issue
<ioria> nope, 17.04
<skinux> I have 16.04.3, but I have thought 4G should be enough.
<tgm4883> skinux: it is
<skinux> I could understand more if I were playing games, but I rarely do that.
<skinux> And free -m gives values in MB right?
<ioria> ts
<nacc> skinux: mebibytes
<skinux> MB = Megabytes
<nacc> skinux: the you want --mega
<nacc> skinux: presuming you understand the differnce between mebi and mega
<tgm4883> irrelevant to this discussion
<skinux> I've never heard of mebi
<nacc> tgm4883: agreed
<nacc> skinux: does the swap line still show only 0s?
<skinux> Yes, swap line shows only 0s
<nacc> skinux: then you still have no swap
<ioria> skinux, let's show sudo parted -l
<nacc> skinux: did you put the swapfile in /etc/fstab?
<skinux> No, I was told Xenial does it automatically.
<tgm4883> skinux: the difference is 1024 vs 1000, but it's irrelevant to this discussion because A) it's miniscule difference and B) You don't have a memory problem
<nacc> skinux: and we told you that was wrong
<skinux> Yeah, but I was just re-stating why I didn't do that.
<skinux> I'm looking up how to configure a swap file
<nacc> skinux: ok -- so you need to add it to fstab and then do the swapon agai
 * tgm4883 sighs
<cristian_c> hi
<skinux> I do understand there is no memory issue.
<cristian_c> and you've not told the hardware specs
<skinux> Let me look up a command to get all the hardware specs
<cristian_c> skinux: btw, i've already posted the commands
<skinux> Is this enough? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/104870ed9a7cb41a2b24c387f581d9ee#file-hardware-specs
<cristian_c> you should know
<skinux> Well, I think it is, but I don't know exactly what all specs you want.
<cristian_c> skinux: btw, i've already posted the commands
<cristian_c> chapter 2nd
<skinux> I don't see them, not even with scrolling up.
<ioria> skinux, mai i ask you what's your issue ?
<cristian_c> 20:08] <skinux> Have a command I can call for GPU specs?
<cristian_c> [20:09] <cristian_c> lshw -C video
<cristian_c> [20:09] <cristian_c> and lshw -C cpu
<skinux> Okay, here is everything https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/104870ed9a7cb41a2b24c387f581d9ee#file-hardware-specs
<cristian_c> skinux: you're limited. I mewn: you can't load the os excessively
<cristian_c> skinux: you also still have 1 gb free of ram
<cristian_c> skinux: try to look at differences using xfce or lxde in place of cinnamon
<skinux> Are you saying I don't have the system resources to use Cinnamon?
<skinux> Because I was using it with a lesser system without the lag issue.
<alkisg> When you see lag, run `top` to watch the CPU, and see if you have 100% CPU usage. And `free` to see if it's a mem issue. And `dmesg` to see if you have some conflict.
<cristian_c> I don't know exactly, but it doesn't look like a performing hardware, but as susual, it depends on what you do with ypur pc
<skinux> OKay
<cristian_c> alkisg: I agree
<leftyfb> skinux: I haven't been following completely, but have you tried installing a better video drive?
<skinux> Nope.
<cristian_c> 'videovdrive'?
<leftyfb> drier*
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> driver*
<cristian_c> I think gpu on mullins
<leftyfb> skinux: what video chipset do you have?
<cristian_c> I think gpu on mullins (r4) couldmuse only radeon drivers
<cristian_c> *could use
<skinux> A8-7410 ??
<cristian_c> it's APU
<stochastix> Ok, so I take it sshd is not installed and running in 17.04 by default?
<stochastix> I take that is the case since I had to install it,  But before installing it I see that I have an sshd -D running?
<stochastix> 165536    3985  0.0  0.1  65524  6312 ?        Ss   05:47   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D
<leftyfb> stochastix: no, never has been
<tgm4883> little reason to have it installed and running by default
<cristian_c> skinux: if you have a ssd, you could also try to install ubuntu to it
<stochastix> I take it thats why Ansible has their own images you can deploy of Ubuntu?
<stochastix> One of the reasons anyways.
<skinux> Either way, it's been stated it's not a memory issue. So, I'll have to try to figure it out when it happens again.
<skinux> Thanks for the help
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: hello
<Industrial> Hi. I have a laptop with a broken display. I have disconnected it. I have a HDMI monitor connected. The output of `xrandr --query` is `xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default`
<Industrial> It just renders 800x600 now. The monitor can handle 1920x1080
<cristian_c> Industrial: check the drivers
<n-iCe> use arandr
<Industrial> I can't issue xrandr commands like `xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080 --primary` since it's not recognized.
<n-iCe> easily
<cristian_c> n-iCe: is a frontend for xrandr
<cristian_c> *it's
<n-iCe> which i love
<cristian_c> ah, sorry, you0remright
<cristian_c> you0remright
<Industrial> cristian_c: I kinda messed up my unity and gnome, and I'm using Xmonad so I don't have a menu to apps etc. Can I do this from the command line? How do I check the loaded drivers?
<cristian_c> when vesa is ueed, it cannot be possible use xrandr
<cristian_c> *using
<Industrial> right
<oerheks> "<Industrial> Hi. I have a laptop with a broken display." .. so it is a hardware thing, not software
<Industrial> I remember configuring xorg.conf's back int ehd ay :p
<smallfoot-> firefox is old!!!
<smallfoot-> ubuntu - firefox 55
<smallfoot-> windows - firefox 56
<Industrial> oerheks: yes, but the HDMI display connected is the one being rendered to at the moment.
<smallfoot-> ubuntu always have old software
<leftyfb> 1 version off is old?
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> it might contain security vulnerabilities too, who knows
<Ben64> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 56.0+build6-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 43481 kB, installed size 166248 kB
<oerheks> smallfoot-, as you speak, i get a firefox update
<Ben64> windows - 56, ubuntu - 56
<n-iCe> use nightly
<leftyfb> smallfoot-: the update came out 10 days ago
<oerheks> indeed, 56 with updates are out
<cristian_c> !troll
<leftyfb> cristian_c: yeah, seem to be getting a lot of that lately
<cristian_c> Industrial: lshw -C video
<leftyfb> also, firefox 56 on Ubuntu 16.04 on my machine is updated from the main security repo
<leftyfb> smallfoot-: you should actually do updates before complaining about versions being out of date
<oerheks> smallfoot-, check your mirror how many hrs/days/weeks behind https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<oerheks> in india is sometimes a tragedy
<Industrial> cristian_c: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/02beb34a4bf0c84c598d7b0c22c6827f
<Industrial> (yeah its a nice laptop (desktop replacement really, by MSI) so a shame the display broke.
<cristian_c> vesa drivers, nouveau or closed nvidia are not loaded
<Industrial> I will be getting a new one ..  next month ..
<Industrial> okay
<cristian_c> Industrial: you should install proprietsry drivers
<cristian_c> using ubuntu-drivers command line tool
<Industrial> I'll see what I can do to upgrade/update my system and install drivers
<Industrial> okay
<cristian_c> it's 980m so it should be supported
<Industrial> that should pull 3 big monitors easy :p
<cristian_c> it's not the desktop counterpart, btw
<Industrial> Yeah it's still the mobile. Doesn't go quite as fast due to energy requirements I think? Mine is a MSI GT72S. There is also the GT80 series which includes a full blown desktop card
<Industrial> .. and keyboard
<cristian_c> yes
<saml> is there a way to remove a package with another package that provides same files?
<saml> without fixing and republishing the package
<cristian_c> = replacing?
<saml> i have libogg  that supposed to replace libogg0 .    apt remove libogg0    gives me Unmet dependencies
<saml> so, I want to install libogg  and remove libogg0  in same transaction(?)
<cristian_c> saml: if you try to install libogg, it conflicts?
<saml> libogg doesn't specify Replacing:   rebuilding libogg (private package)  is a bit of work currently
<saml> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25662786/   not sure if it's conflict. unmet dependencies
<cristian_c> saml: apt-get -f install make things worse?
<saml> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libogg.so.0.8.2', which is also in package libogg0 1.3.2
<cristian_c> (I think you'll have to repacage your deb, but I'm not a debian packager, so I'm not sure)
<saml> yeah i wanted to avoid that ugh
<saml> or, start with ubuntu image that doesn't come with libogg0 already installed
<tgm4883> saml: you'll run into far fewer issues later on if you just rebuild the packages correctly
<saml> exactly
<saml> this package real cray
<saml> tgm4883, what's proper way to build a package?
<tgm4883> saml: build it for the target distro you're looking for, set the proper dependencies, etc
<saml> there should be a prior art. like a docker image that's ready to use for me to execute ./configure && make  or something
<cristian_c> if you0ve c sources, ypu could try checkinstall
<cristian_c> otgerwise reading 'debian mantainer guide'
<cristian_c> *otherwise
<saml> ah thanks. debian
<cristian_c> (sorry)
<nacc> a docker image would't immediately help, as you need the build-dependencies for the package you are buliding
<nacc> you can of course use a container (LXD is probably easiest)
<tgm4883> pbuilder
<nacc> or sbuild
<saml> i mean, like ubuntu base image with all build tools already installed
<nacc> but honestly, this isn't ubuntu support at this point
<nacc> saml: "all build tools"?
<nacc> saml: I feel like you perhaps don't know what you're saying -- each source package has potentially different dependencies
<cristian_c> build-essential?
<nacc> cristian_c: that would probably get you some of the way, but won't work for all dependencies (e.g., libs, etc.)
<saml> i meant  pbuilder, bzr-builddeb ..
<cristian_c> nacc: yeah, it's only common, essential
<cristian_c> :D
<nacc> saml: ok, so you know the tools, but ... ?
<saml> but i'm just confused
<croz> Anyone have a Twitter client they can recommend that can handle multiple accounts?
<xangua> croz: for KDE choqok, gnome corebird
<xangua> Both graphical
<croz> xfce?
<xangua> croz: you can use it, yes
<genii> Probably want corebird then
<croz> so which one of the two do you recommend? both handle multiple clients?
<croz> ah thanks
<genii> !info corebird
<ubottu> corebird (source: corebird): Native Gtk+ Twitter client for the Linux desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1 (zesty), package size 487 kB, installed size 2381 kB
<genii> Need to enable universe repository if it isn't already
<oerheks> sudo snap install corebird
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> oh wait, that needs the gnome platform, i read http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/09/corebird-1-6-snap-install-ubuntu-16-04/
<leftyfb> croz: tweetdeck for google chrome
<konrados> Hi again. I tried on #linux, but maybe this is a more right channel.
<konrados> When I do $ apt-get --dry-run upgrade  I have a really long list of stuff to be done. But for now, I would like to install only things related to the network-manager, here is the part of the output with those keywords: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/339e7fbc227f13ce11c35f32c99e3e7c for example: Inst network-manager [1.2.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.4] (1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 Ubuntu:16.04/xenial-updates [amd64])
<konrados> am I right that I can simply do $ apt-get install network-manager ?
<nacc> konrados: yes, you can, but it might pull in deps beyond n-m itself
<konrados> nacc, thanks, will then $ apt-get --dry-run upgrade network-manager; tell   me what it's gonna be?
<konrados> oh, maybe I'll simply try...
<nacc> konrados: i mean you can just do `apt-get --dry-run install network-manager` (upgrade with a package name does't really do what you think)
<konrados> nacc thanks! Now it tells me I need to reboot, I'll be back in a minute :) Unless I broke smth :(
<smallfoot-> does foo! in Rust mean what !foo does in other languages?
<nacc> smallfoot-: that would be better asked in a rust channel
<nacc> !alis | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<arooni> hey team ; i restarted my ubuntu laptop via sudo reboot ; and now i just see two dots it seems like its frozen;  16.04.  should i hold down the power button and restart it again?
<tgm4883> arooni: can you hit escape?
<arooni> doesnt seem to do anything
<arooni> :(
<arooni> contrl alt f1 doesnt work
<kostkon> arooni, are the dots flashing?
<arooni> nope
<kostkon> arooni, it's frozen
<arooni> kostkon: yeah i restarted it it works fine now
<arooni> i wish it were 100 % coming back from suspend but its not
<kostkon> arooni, you are having suspend problems? Nevertheless, now that you are in the clear (for now) you should check your logs for any culprits
<Pinkamena_D> Where is a good location to find the crystal structure data (bcc, fcc, lattice constant, etc) for many elements in one place?
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: wrong channel?
<Pinkamena_D> nacc: yeah, second time now >.>
<Pinkamena_D> smuxi does not switch fast enough
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: np, just didn't want you to be waiting for a response :)
<gswallow> Howdy y'all.  Anyone here consider themselves expert at building packages?
<smallfoot-> gswallow, those experts are in #ubuntu-motu i guess
<gswallow> thanks
<nacc> gswallow: "expert" sort of, yes. But also, you might want #ubuntu-packaging
<gswallow> thank you, too
<Moe_A> Hello, I'm having an issue with terminal background after updating to Ubuntu 17.04 where the background changes to black in some places and stays gray (tmux theme) under the text only. I was told it was maybe driver issues so I reinstalled nvidia drivers and even gnome3 but it is still the same, any suggestion of what could be the issue?
<palmdk> Hello. I changed ownership of the /var to my own user by mistake. I have a similar system is there anyway i can apply the folder permissions from that system to the broken one?
<nacc> palmdk: you changed the ownership or the permissions?
<palmdk> Sorry, ownership
<nacc> palmdk: just change it back?
<palmdk> Think there are quite a few different ownerships inside the /var folder?
<nacc> palmdk: you didn't say you recursively changed the ownership
<palmdk> I did
<palmdk> It is late - i been working all day and didn't check my script properly
<nacc> seems like the worst time to do something as root :)
<nacc> palmdk: afaik, there's not a simple way to do what you want, as there is no guaranteed UIDs match between two systems
<nacc> palmdk: most stuff in /var is ownned by root, did you also change the group?
<palmdk> Yep also the group
<palmdk> The similar system is a 3 day old backup
<nacc> palmdk: (again, not mentioned earlier). Yeah, that makes it trickier
<nacc> 3 day old backup of the system that's now wrong?
<palmdk> Yes
<nacc> palmdk: ok, then use `sudo chown` and `sudo chgrp` by hand to make it what it was before?
<palmdk> sudo chgrp - what does this do?
<nacc> palmdk: changes the group, you can do it with just chown too
<nacc> palmdk: it's possible you can do what you want with rsync and appropriate options, but I've never done it.
<palmdk> Hmm, what i was hoping existed was some method to print out current owners / groups as chown statements
<palmdk> There is a lot of files to do this manually :/
<nacc> palmdk: i mean, you can write a trivial script to do it
<nacc> palmdk: right, there's not often a trivial way to doing things as root
<nacc> *undoinng
#ubuntu 2017-10-03
<palmdk> I am not that strong in unix but will see what i can come up with
<palmdk> "ls -l" is that the best way to list owner/group?
<nacc> palmdk: probably?
<palmdk> Okay - i will get to it then. Thank you for the help
<Geo> Hi, when clicking in the scroll bar on a window, is there a way to set it to just scroll up a page, rather than jump to the position that matches where in the scroll bar I clicked?
<aloo_shu> Geo I think there is (and it may depend on your window manager), but I do not know exactly where to look for the setting. candidates: window appearance, mouse. if you know how to search your desktop environment , try 'scrollbar' or simply ask every 10-20 min until somebody really can help
<Geo> I found some related settings in gtk3, but nothing that prevents the 'jump to' feature
<Geo> nothing obvious, at least
<fishcooker> anyone have the same problem when switching from mysql-server to mariadb-server like this http://vpaste.net/xT4x4?
<aloo_shu> Geo what is the flavor/Desktop environment of your ubuntu? I remember I once *could* change this, another one I couldn't .
<Vysty> Anyone have a software recommendation for best backing up of files to an external HD? I will be using the external HD simply to back up my files and nothing.
<[n0mad]> i just use Backups/deja dup in ubuntu
<Geo> aloo_shu, 16.04 / whatever is default
<Geo> GNOME, i guess?
<Vysty> Yea I'm running 16.04
<Vysty> Oh, you were responding to him, oops.
<Vysty> I just typed "backup" into my Ubuntu search bar and it popped up with an application called "Backups". I'm guessing this will work just fine?
<Vysty> Also, is it worth it to back up the WHOLE system, or just focus on my own particular files?
<[n0mad]> i just backup my home directory
<[n0mad]> minus some things that i backup elsewhere like music/videos
<Vysty> word
<aloo_shu> Geo, GNOME/Unity, probably, have only used Xfce and KDE myself lately. just re-ask from beginning
<buggaboosanchez> I just installed Open Broadcast Studio ( https://obsproject.com )_  and it is not showing up in my search ( when you hit the widow key on the keyboard and you can search for applications ). What do I do now?
<buggaboosanchez> https://askubuntu.com/questions/789857/how-to-install-open-broadcaster-software-obs-on-ubuntu-15-10
<buggaboosanchez> It ^ is legitamately installed because I can type "obs" on the command line and get it to launch - just the install does not seem complete ( ie: no icon to click and not showitn up in a seach for the application ).
<buggaboosanchez> A google search " open broadcast studio desktop icon " does not include relevant soln that I can find ( there is one soln for windoze but I am not using windoze ).
<[n0mad]> I believe you would need to create a .desktop file for the application in /usr/share/applications
<[n0mad]> might be able to google 'how to create desktop file ubuntu' to find how that file can be built
<aloo_shu> or look at the .desktop files in gedit/text editor
<aloo_shu> sudo gedit to be able to later save your 'obs.desktop' in that directory
<aloo_shu> boggaboosanchez previous 4 lines were for you, and maybe your menu config (right click on menu icon?) allows adding menu entries by hand, with 'custom command' and optionally icon
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez you can locate obs pkg in synaptic (if you have it) , select, properties -> installed files, maybe there is a .desktop file, but in the wrong place
<stochastix> Is there any reason pertaining to generating locale, that anyone would put LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 and LANG=en_US.UTF-8  inside /etc/environment  ?
<buggaboosanchez> aloo_shu: ty. sorry for the delay - I was digging. I see there is a obs.desktop in /usr/share/applications/ and this is the content of mine: https://pastebin.com/S38FwWpE   <---   Is that the right content and is /usr/share/applicatoins/ the right place?
<stochastix> Or any reason at all for that matter?
<buggaboosanchez> aloo_shu: typing " obs " in terminal proves to be the correct command to launch but I'm not sure about the rest
<buggaboosanchez> The comment line is in russian or something
<buggaboosanchez> aloo_shu: Is it just the " Icon " line that could make it not show up in an applicatoin search?
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez let n0mand look at it . have you rebooted/ logged out and in since the install? There is a command that should run automatically, but maybe hasn't, xdg-update something, to make the desktop 'see' new app entries. but still the obs.desktop could be malformed, ask around, I can not say more (on android tablet, me)
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez let n0mad look at it
<kevc45> I'm trying to upgrade my server from 12.04 to 16. I ran apt-get install dist-upgrade and it had some sorta conflict (if someone could find this screen that'd be great) I hit enter. Now lsb_release doesn't work. And I'm still on 12.04
<buggaboosanchez> aloo_shu: Ok but I don't think he is online here anymore ( I can not tab complete his name ). I wish I could use the command instead of actually rebooting bc I lose my connection in irc when I do that
<buggaboosanchez> thx
<Bashing-om> !eol | kevc45
<ubottu> kevc45: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez by using tab completion on 'xdg' in a terminal, and by using the man command (man man to learn) , you can figure it out
<buggaboosanchez> I'll be back I'm gonna reboot
<buggaboosanchez> thx
<Jonno_FTW> is it possible to install a .deb file with aptitude?
<Jonno_FTW> I have sudo access for make and aptitude only
<kevc45> @ubottu : sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<buggaboosanchez> Where does the ubuntu application search get its' search terms? I installed Open Broadcast Studio and it does show up in the search ( with icon ) but only under two terms ( and their variants ( eg: " obs " and " open " <-- and variants ). It will not come up with anything beyond " open " in the search ( ie: " open broadcast " or " open broadcast studio " <--  or variants ).
<buggaboosanchez> How can I correct that?
<buggaboosanchez> I may also be something to do with there being multiple words with spaces?
<Bashing-om> kevc45: ' dpkg -l update-manager-core ' . is it installed ?
<kevc45> @Bashing-om No packages found matching update-manager-core.
<kevc45> cli only server
<kevc45> And can't install them
<kevc45> https://hastebin.com/herexixamo
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez again the way the search index is built for desktop search may vary from DE to DE, and even with plugins to search function. You could have a look at the obs.desktop file again and see what the app gives as it's own name. Dunno if .desktop files foresee optional secondary app names. There are fields that influence where an app will show, e.g in multimedia or utilities
<aloo_shu> buggaboosanchez but once you have your app with icon, be it in the menu, be it from search, you may be able to just drag it onto the desktop or into the bar at the left or any panel and thus create a 'launcher'
<aloo_shu> been logged out 10 min
<bemo> newly installed Ubuntu Mate on a VirtualBox VM under Windows, and seeing an odd problem... some of the popular https:// sites I try to go to in firefox are complaining "Your connection is not secure" -- how best to debug?
<bemo> note: not all sites complain -- but two big examples: google.com and youtube.com
<alkisg> bemo: wrong date?
<bemo> date is correct on the VM, and didn't see the same problem in Ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> Did you run `apt update` etc recently?
<bemo> mate install was from 17.04-desktop iso
<alkisg> There were some certificate updates
<bemo> good point... no... let me try that!
<bemo> (I did tell it to download updates during install, but I haven't tried updating afterward)
<bemo> (I installed it about an hour ago)
<bemo> looks like it's updating something... should know soon enough.
<bemo> (including a Firefox update)
<bemo> I'm also new to Ubuntu Mate, so I'm assuming the "System" -> "Administration" -> "Software Updater" is the same as trying to use the cli "apt update" (which I'm unfamiliar with)
<bemo> (new to Ubuntu, in general)
<alkisg> bemo: there's also an #ubuntu-mate channel for questions specific to mate
<bemo> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> bemo: what are you updating?
<bemo> everything... just installed a fresh (first time) Ubuntu Mate install, and was having issues with certificate failures for sites like google and youtube
<lotuspsychje> bemo: wich ubuntu version are you on exactly?
<bemo> ubuntu-mate-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<lotuspsychje> bemo: can you hastebin the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: he doesn't have any issues currently, he's just updating...
<bemo> was doing it from the GUI, and about to reboot
<lotuspsychje> oh
<tenemu1> Using Ubuntu16.04:  Can I have two terminal windows open?  I had a django server running in one, opened another terminal and played with some things then everything kinda froze up.
<alkisg> tenemu1: sure, you can have as many as you like
<tenemu1> Thanks.  With virtual environments, can I run the same one in two terminals?
<lotuspsychje> tenemu1: perhaps htop can help find whats cpu high/lagging?
<alkisg> tenemu1: whats does "the same one in two terminals" mean?
<bemo> tenemu1: probably entirely unrelated, but I've noticed periodic (temporary) freezes when running in VirtualBox, but I suspect it has little to do with Ubuntu, and more to do with my host/Virtualbox.  are you running natively on the hardware?
<tenemu1> Note:  I'm a complete newb to linux.  I made a virtual environment for my django project.  I had that activated in one terminal, and ran a local web server.  I opened another terminal and activated that same environment again.  I'm don't completely understand the virtual environments, other than just separating commands to be for that venv only, not my ubuntu OS.
<tenemu1> I am running virtual box in windows OS
<alkisg> tenemu1: virtual environment is a very generic term
<alkisg> Do you mean lxc?
<tenemu1> I don't know
<tenemu1> python3.6 venv
<alkisg> Do you mean apache virtual host?
<tenemu1> I don't know.
<alkisg> How did you make that environment?
<alkisg> How did you "activate" it?
<alkisg> Tell us some commands to understand what you mean...
<tenemu1> source myenv/bin/activate
<tenemu1> myenv is the name i gave it
<tenemu1> i made it by:  python3 -m venv myenv
<bemo> tenemu1: and do you have a second python virtual environment as well?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody here know how to enable openvpn?
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<tenemu1> bemo,  I have 'myenv' in a folder.  I activated it in one terminal window, then I activated that same 'myenv' in another terminal window.
<tenemu1> beyond that I don't know what I'm doing.
<alkisg> tenemu1: sounds like your question is about python virtual environments, you could ask in #python about those
<glitsj16> tenemu1: why not create and use a second python virtual env
<tenemu1> alright. thanks anyways
<tenemu1> glitsj16, that's what I was asking originally.  Does running the same one cause issues.
<glitsj16> apparently it did
<glitsj16> :)
<tenemu1> haha
<bemo> tenemu1: having two terminals using the same virtual python environment should be fine.
<bemo> alkisg: interestingly, I'm still seeing the issue after a reboot... now to try it manually at the cli.
<bemo> seems to be up-to-date
<alkisg> bemo: what's the exact message that firefox displays there?
<alkisg> (and btw why 17.04... :D MATE 16.04 works fine here)
<bemo> alkisg: "Your connection is not secure"
<alkisg> Doesn't it respond to double clicks or right clicks etc, to show certificate details?
<bemo> alkisg: I had some issues with Ubuntu 16.04 where when I tried hiding the panel on the left, I couldn't get it back... found an obscure cli command to fix it, but figured I'd see if mate has similar issues, and figured I'd go with the latest (stable) just in case
<alkisg> 17.04 is supported till January, while 16.04 until 2021...
<bemo> okay, maybe I should just go back to 16.04 and start over -- might not have this issue, since Ubuntu 16.04 didn't seem to have it either.
<alkisg> I wonder if the new certificates were not pushed to 17.04 yet
<bemo> unsure. :)
<bemo> (I can't imagine I'm the first one to try to go to Google with it though)
<alkisg> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ca-certificates says all have updated certificates
<bemo> alkisg: and yes, to answer your question, there are additional "Advanced" buttons 'n such to try to debug... just not sure how to figure out why google fails and ssllabs doesn't (for example)
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox zesty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 56.0+build6-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 (zesty), package size 43481 kB, installed size 166248 kB
<bemo> (I'm new to this room as well -- but that's cool)  :)
<lotuspsychje> bemo: can you try a guest account and a previous kernel perhaps?
<bemo> maybe a difference is part of the "This site uses HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) to specify that Firefox may only connect securely. As a result it is not possible to add an exception for this certificate."
<bemo> lotuspsychje: guest account had the same problem, and I just installed this today, and it failed... and it failed again after upgrading/rebooting... is there a specific kernel I should be aiming for?  (could the kernel version affect Firefox and it's tls connections?)
<lotuspsychje> bemo: not sure, just trying to widen your options
<bemo> :)
<bemo> thanks!
<bemo> I've seen messages about firewalls that do https scanning causing issues, but I don't *think* I have one of those... and as I said earlier... when I tried Ubuntu 16.04, I didn't see this problem -- same Host machine for the two VMs.
<lotuspsychje> bemo: got same issues on other browsers?
<glitsj16> bemo: have you checked via "apt-cache policy ca-certificates" yet to confirm you actually have the latest security update for that package?
<bemo> easiest solution *feels* like going back to the 16.04 version of Mate.
<bemo> glitsj16: let me look (unfamiliar with the command, but I'll type it anyway)  :)
<glitsj16> bemo: it shows you what versions of a package are available on your system and whether it's installed
<bemo> Installed: 20170717~17.04.1
<glitsj16> yep, that's the correct version
<bemo> glitsj16: thanks
<bemo> lotuspsychje: thanks
<bemo> alkisg: thanks
<bemo> :)
<bemo> looks like I have some stuff to go try
<alkisg> bemo: np :)
<bemo> will come back and bother ya'll another day.
<bemo> lotuspsychje: haven't tried other browsers yet, but will probably do that after going to 16.04.  :)
<bemo> (if needed)
<flux242> do I understand correct that there won't be wayland by default in 17.10?
<boblamont> I just right clicked on a directory in Lubuntu to do "open in terminal." It wasn't set, so it popped up a window where, among other things, I could enter the terminal of choice. I typed in LXTerminal. Now when I do "open in terminal" I get the error "Failed to execute child process "LXTerminal" (No such file or directory). Where do I find that window with the choices again (it isn't LXSession configuration)?
<glitsj16> flux242: #ubuntu+1 might know
<awoserra> someone wanna assist me setting up a persistent liveOS usb key with ubuntu 17.04?
<awoserra> i'm trying to do it on an openbsd machine, which is not helping me create ext fs...
<Triffid_Hunter> awoserra: got two usb keys? use one for linux liveusb and set the other one up as you desire :P
<Triffid_Hunter> awoserra: doing anything interesting under an OS that doesn't understand the filesystems will be problematic
<boblamont> ah, PCManFM preferences, go figure
<Triffid_Hunter> awoserra: VM would work too I suppose
<awoserra> ugh
<awoserra> umm, i have to use two usb keys?
<awoserra> i can't just make a single usb key with ubuntu on it into a persistent liveos?
<Triffid_Hunter> awoserra: well you can dump an image to a disk in any OS, but if you want to move files around within the image, you need something that understands the filesystem
<awoserra> yah
<awoserra> might there be a way to boot into the liveos on the usb key and then transform it to accommodate persistence from within the live os?
<Triffid_Hunter> awoserra: well most of the live key images I've encountered are basically squashfs on iso9660, both of which are write-once filesystems.. you'd need to put an ext4 in free space then unionfs-mount it over root, and somehow insert that into the usb key's canned boot cycle
<Triffid_Hunter> or remember to do it manually every boot.. or generate/download a persistent image somehow
<awoserra> i wonder why the distro doesn't make an alternate download of an image with memory space for persistence...
<awoserra> .would be too convenient i guess :S
<alkisg> awoserra: what file system do you have in your hard disk? You can copy the .iso there, and then tell the ubuntu usb stick loader (syslinux) to boot from the .iso on the disk, so that the stick is free to write it with persistence
<awoserra> openbsd...
<alkisg> That's not a file system
<awoserra> it kinda is...
<awoserra> openbsd has it's own fs type
<alkisg> Can the linux kernel read it?
<awoserra> it is not ufs
<awoserra> i dunno
<awoserra> doubt it
<alkisg> OK, start with creating a stick and booting from it
<alkisg> Check if you can see any of the disks you have
<alkisg> If you can, then you can put the iso there
<alkisg> If not, you'll temporarily need a second stick or disk
<awoserra> gotcha, i run FDE on my openbsd disks too - might be very hard to read/write anything from another OS
<awoserra> openbsd FDE is also not very standard
<awoserra> i'll be back with two sticks ;)
<awoserra> tyvm ^ ^
<_ikke_> We are trying installing a (3rd-party) package, which depends on apache2|httpd on 16.04. We have installed nginx, which should provide httpd, but when we install the package, it still pulls in apache2. Any idea why / how we can prevent it?
<_ikke_> On 14.04, it does not install apache2, only on 16.04
<alkisg> Isn't everyone affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1720908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720908 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox cannot load Flash because of libxul broken dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<glitsj16> _ikke_: have you tried running apt-get with the --no-install-recommends flag yet?
<sigurdson> Anyone know how to install the best codecs pack so i can play files in VLC, or another player?
<georgemp> Hi. I had a Ubuntu VM running in VirtualBox. I was using ferm to control my firewall, and it was working just fine. There is a line in my ferm.conf that opens a port for incoming connections and it changes (depending on the port my VPN host assigns me). So, I'd just go into the ferm.conf file, change the port and restart ferm with "sudo service ferm restart"
<bazhang> sigurdson, smplayer, mpv, x264 for starters
<bazhang> sigurdson, do you already have ubuntu-restricted-extras
<georgemp> However, recently I migrated the VPN to VMWare. Now, when I do "sudo service ferm restart", it no longer uses the new port value in ferm.conf, but, keeps the old one. any idea why this would be?
<bazhang> georgemp, isnt that a better question for #vmware
<georgemp> I've tried "sudo iptables -F" and also "rm /var/cache/ferm/*"
<georgemp> bazhang: i'm not sure it's vmware that's causing this
<georgemp> perhaps i've messed something else up in the ubunutu config
<georgemp> and not realized it..dunno
<georgemp> migrated VPN to VMWare, should be migrated VM to VMWare
<rory> With sed or similar, how can I add a / character to the end of each line of a file, if there is not already one there
<rory> if there is already one there, it shouldn't add a second one
<alkisg> try `sed 's/[^\]$/\/' -i file`
<alkisg>  `sed 's/[^/]$/\/' -i file`
<alkisg> ^/ means not slash, and $ is the end of line
<jink> You're not required to use / as separator.  's,[^/]$,&/,'  is easier on the eyes.
<jink> rory: ^^^
<jink> It doesn't add slashes to empty lines, though.
<jink> rory: sed -e 's,^\(.*[^/]\|\)$,&/,'
<_ikke_> glitsj16: yes, we have, but it's not a recommends in this package, but an actual dependency
<gabboman> Hi, I have a problem with libreoffice in ubuntu. It's an exclusive problem from ubuntu: when I open a document it seems to be with other fonts. In fedora, or windows or even mac it does not happends
<gabboman> It's exclusive to ubuntu, because if I open the same file in fedora/windows using libreoffice I get the same problem
<_ikke_> gabboman: can it be that you are missing the font being used?
<gabboman> It's the default font
<gabboman> the funny thing is that in fedora/winbugs/macOS, it works out of the box
<gabboman> but not in ubuntu, in fact I see the document different there
<glitsj16> _ikke_: odd, I can't see why it acts like that.. there's a crude workaround though: edit the .deb file's control info manually and take out the apache2 stuff
<nsap> Hello, any idea why Ctrl+Alt+Arrows doesn't switch workspaces anymore? It used to work until yesterday. I have tried with a guest session and it works fine, so I guess there is a problem in my config files but I can't find it. Workspaces are enabled, keyboard works, keyboard layout is the right one. How can I restore normal behavior without blindly
<nsap>  erasing all of .config?
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> should i use /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/network/if-up.d/custom_routes to add my persisten routes
<Ben64> if you're using a network manager, use that
<Ben64> otherwise, i'd use interfaces file
<seven-eleven> i use interfaces to configure my network, not NetworkManager
<Ben64> there you go
<seven-eleven> i tried interfaces, rebooted but `ip rules` and `ip routes` weren't applied :|
<Ben64> probably didn't do it properly then
<seven-eleven> Ben64, that's how i did it http://dpaste.com/21SSRAY
<seven-eleven> below the # custom comment, is what i added myself
<Ben64> that syntax is unknown to me
<Toba> Man... ever since I started plugging in an external 4k display my applications have been acting really weird
<Toba> they actually scattered themselves over multiple workspaces, when I never did that with them
<Toba> I started them all in workspace 1 and didn't move them
<Ben64> seven-eleven: this is what i've got... https://hastebin.com/ifajiqonat.bash
<Toba> Unplug monitor because I can't find my apps (they keep getting "placed" outside of the non-rectangular actual display area and unplugging the monitor used to put them all within the pixels of my laptop screen. But today they got put all over the 4 virtual workspaces
<oerheks> sure it is eth0, not the new interface naming?
<Toba> and some of them wouldn't go back to workspace one
<Toba> I'd do alt+space, select the workspace moving option, and nothing would happen
<seven-eleven> Ben64, ah that looks better, let me substitutes up with post-up, :-)
<seven-eleven> Ben64, now it worked, thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<seven-eleven> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> seven-eleven, o/
<DavidFromBE> hi, where do i find apt sources for wily (even if eol) ?
<Sicnus> Having a bit of an issue getting wireless to work on 17.04.  How can I ascertain the wireless adapter I have?   I've tried to check dmesg but can't grok what is the actual adapter.
<DavidFromBE> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ok found it
<Sicnus> Google knew...  https://askubuntu.com/questions/902992/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-wi-fi-not-working-mac-address-keeps-changing/905019#905019  ;)
<shyamsk> So I had successfully dual booted Win10 and Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, after which, I decided to update and upgrade. Then I'd shut down the system, but now it won't boot anymore. Its similar to https://askubuntu.com/questions/948386/acpi-error-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-on-dual-boot-with-windows-10 issue (I ask as I see this is unanswered). I tried chrooting and installing couple of linux-images (a few from
<shyamsk> 4.8, 4.10 and even 4.11) but while I was able to boot into Ubuntu, I no longer had any hardware drivers (no ethernet/Wifi, display was glitched, and the mouse pointer was just jumping from point to point, rather than tracing the path). So how would I go about fixing this issue? What should I be tinkering with to fix this?
<shyamsk_mobile> So does anyone have an idea about my previous query? (asking again since I've switched nicks)
<BluesKaj> shyamsk_mobile, perhaps if you ask again you might get an answer
<linuxlove> hi
<linuxlove> i have ubuntu installed on my system
<linuxlove> how can i install windows ?
<linuxlove> i need to have dual boot
<linuxlove> how can i do it ?
<n35xdxb0> i'm genuinely interested as to why this happens. my dpkg/apt is locked. i've done   pgrep -f 'dpkg|apt'  and i get two PIDs returned (one for the command, one for process).  i've done   top -b -n 1 | grep 'dpkg|apt'   and i can clearly see 'apt-get' is running.  now i've done    sudo kill PID    aswell as  sudo pkill apt-get; sudo killall apt-get     i kow i can resolve the issue by deleting the lock file. i
<n35xdxb0> just don't understand why i can't kill the process?
<shyamsk_mobile> Blu
<BluesKaj> n35xdxb0, open system monitor to see which apt pid is running and see if you can terminate it there
<n35xdxb0> BluesKaj: thanks! will try
<BluesKaj> n35xdxb0, unless you have the package manager open
<hateball> !fixapt | n35xdxb0
<ubottu> n35xdxb0: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<n35xdxb0> BluesKaj: this is actually the first time it's happened. my first thought is always to close package manager. i know i could reboot, but just interested to find out what's happening
<n35xdxb0> ubottu: didn't know about tht command thanks, trying now
<ubottu> n35xdxb0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n35xdxb0> BlackDex: tht bot command worked! great. thanks hateball ! (and ubottu :)
<hateball> n35xdxb0: :)
<haymi> i have hp laptoop with ubuntu 16.04.1 and  my blooth device is not working any help
<haymi> ?
<hateball> haymi: first, update so you are on 16.04.3
<hateball> haymi: What bluetooth device is this? Run "lsusb" in a terminal and it should show
<nsap> Hello, any idea why Ctrl+Alt+Arrows doesn't switch workspaces anymore? It used to work until yesterday. I have tried with a guest session and it works fine, so I guess there is a problem in my config files but I can't find it. Workspaces are enabled, keyboard works, keyboard layout is the right one. How can I restore normal behavior without blindly
<nsap>  erasing all of .config? (I asked before but then my connection was reset, sorry for asking again)
<haymi> hateball:i already update and f for lsbusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/25666851/
<hateball> haymi: There's no physical BT switch on the laptop? As I cannot see the device there
<hateball> haymi: check with "lspci" also but usually it is connected over usb
<hateball> haymi: and how did you update? If you are fully updated it should show .3 if you run "cat /etc/issue"
<haymi> hateball:sudo apt-get update
<haymi> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25666875/
<hateball> haymi: update will only look for updates, not do any
<hateball> haymi: you will want to run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<haymi> hateball: does it deletes file and program if i  did upgrade
<hateball> haymi: No :D
<oaulakh> how to kill some port process? in ubuntu
<hateball> haymi: and it wont upgrade to Ubuntu 17.04 or anything, it will just make sure what you have installed has security updates applied
<hateball> haymi: Also, since you have Ralink chipset... There may be some need to sacrifice a small animal to get things working
<hateball> haymi: I kid. But they can be iffy.
<haymi> hateball: :D
<hateball> haymi: What you can also try, after first making sure you are fully up-to-date, is use !hwe to get a later kernel which might have better support
<hateball> !hwe | haymi
<ubottu> haymi: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<haymi> hateball: i did update  but at the end i get  this kind of error am sory iam new to ubuntu  i am not expert http://paste.ubuntu.com/25666936/ , but when i chek  cat /etc/issue i get " Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l"
<kevc45> After I upgraded my server from 12->14->16.04 I lost ssh access. When I try and connect with Putty I get: "server protocol violation unexpected ssh2_msg_unimplemented packet". However I can still access my server using my host's web console.
<alexac> I messed up my iptables and now some software have difficulties to connect to servers, how can I reconfigure it do default system settings, Ubuntu 17
<n35xdxb0> hi,  i know that    dpkg -l searchterm   and   apt list --installed    exit. when i search for packages i tend to do    apt-cache search mysearchterm     what i'd like to do, is to be able to colour-code (link inxi) the results, to see which i've already installed
<n35xdxb0> if anyone can point me in the direction of writing a script for that, would be great
<n35xdxb0> exist*
<n35xdxb0> like inxi*
<hateball> haymi: did you reboot after upgrading?
<n35xdxb0> ignore my question before, found a hacky way of doing more or less what i wanted    apt list | grep -v installed | grep mysearchterm    which basically allows me to search only the packages i haven't installed yet
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: apt list --installed
<leftyfb> oh, grep -v
<leftyfb> ignore me ;)
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: ye, turns out that the options for  apt list  are --upgradeable --installed and --all-versions, there's no  --notinstalled ... :) hence the reverse grep. should do the trick.
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: I don't think that's going to do what you think
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: just saved a function for it.  i'm just happy with being to grep through a list of the packages i haven't installed. when searching with apt-cache show packagename, i would found it a little annoying tht there was no option to only search through packages i hadn't installed
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: care to share you function on pastebin?
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: ye
<n35xdxb0> http://dpaste.com/2ZN2HH9
<n35xdxb0> now i just type   mani bluetooth   for instance
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: i welcome any suggestions, of course
<leftyfb> it doesn't colorize anything
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: oh no, haha, tht was the ambitious plan. i was thinking of doing a loop through the lines of two separate outputs, then use comp to compare which lines were similar or not, then colourising according to if statements etc. but then i thought 'ah whatever, this is good enough' :D
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: if your script-fu is better than mine, and you have a few tips, i'd definitely like to do it
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: I'd probably do the same thing as you suggested
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: it must be doable. when i send inxi -fxz with the -c0 option to the pastebin, i can can see the colour codes etc. only issue was how to set the match between two lines
<n35xdxb0> and sorting
<n35xdxb0> *inxi -Fxz
<n35xdxb0> ok, i've gotta do it now don't it. brb
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: other issue is i get a warning everytime when combining apt and grep. about apt not being stable for CLI. i.e. i shouldn't be using apt in a script
<Mehrzad> Hi. browser sound streaming works in one browser firefox, but not in another one, opera. what can be the reason?
<kevc45> After I upgraded my server from 14->16.04 I lost ssh access. When I try and connect with Putty I get: "server protocol violation unexpected ssh2_msg_unimplemented packet". However I can still access my server using my host's web console.
<SwedeMike> kevc45: https://superuser.com/questions/1013015/i-keep-on-getting-a-error-when-i-connect-to-a-ssh-tunnel-on-putty
<SwedeMike> kevc45: "I got a similar error on 0.63 ... upgrading to 0.67 made it go away."  what version of putty are you using?
<kevc45> @SwedeMike Thanks. I was using a Putty version from 2014...
<egelor> hi i got a problem with jacktrip and i need help
<egelor> https://pastebin.com/aVGb61bX
<egelor> uname -a
<egelor> Linux NeuroN 4.4.0-96-lowlatency #119-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 12 16:24:26 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tempus2> Hi, I am trying to run Ubuntu off a usb-stick. It works fine, and Ubuntu connects to the wired network connection automatically, but Firefox doesn't want to connect to any urls.
<Tempus2> Where should I start looking for what's wrong?
<egelor> Tempus2: check the file /etc/resolvconf
<tgm4883> Tempus2: can you run 'nslookup google.com'
<egelor> insert nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Tempus2> I would have to reboot into Ubuntu to try that.
<tgm4883> egelor: that's  bandaid solution
<Tempus2> nslookup google.com timed out.
<leftyfb> Tempus2: can you ping your gateway?
<Tempus2> I haven't tried. How do I find the IP of my gateway?
<leftyfb> Tempus2: it's your router.
<leftyfb> Tempus2: maybe try: route -n|grep ^0.0.0.0 |awk '{print $2}'
<Tempus2> It's IP v6
<Tempus2> Do I just replace the Ipv4 with v6?
<leftyfb> Tempus2: your home router is giving out ipv6 ip's?
<Tempus2> Yes
<Tempus2> I see that I am IP v4 here on IRC though.
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: this works for me, now i just type     aptsearch  pkgname   and i see what i want    there are actually many ways of doing this. only issue is that i can't suppress the warning message
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/dS6PVwQ2
<n35xdxb0> for the function
<Tempus2> If I do ipconfig in Windows, it states: Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::cad7:19ff:fee9:33f0%2
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: here's an image of the command output  https://i.imgur.com/wSxD7W6.png
<leftyfb> Tempus2: nmcli d show |grep -i gateway
<leftyfb> Tempus2: then that is your gateway ... see if you can ping it. I'm not sure how ping works with ipv6. I have yet to play with ipv6 at all
<Tempus2> Let me boot back into Ubuntu. Once i get the connection up, I won't have to reboot back and forth.
<leftyfb> n35xdxb0: nice
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: ;)  (the function is pretty messy though. and those warning messages are ugly. will improve it as i go along)
<nacc> n35xdxb0: probably the warning goes to stderr
<nacc> n35xdxb0: but it's a legit warning from apt proper (you might use apt-cache instead, which does have a stable cli API)
<n35xdxb0> nacc: ye. i was just reading up about tht. any chance you could give me a quick tip? the warning is because of using grep and apt, and i use it twice. so i get two warnings
<nacc> n35xdxb0: apt ... 2>/dev/null | grep
<nacc> n35xdxb0: although that means if apt throws an error you will also get no message
<nacc> n35xdxb0: so it's not recommended
<n35xdxb0> nacc: great, i definitely know tht this shouldn't be used for scripting. but this is just for personal use and learning purposes. thanks ;)
<nacc> n35xdxb0: you could do, somethign like apt ... 2>&1 | grep -v <message> -e -v <message> ...
<leftyfb> nacc: ah, that warning is stderr?
<n35xdxb0> nacc: i tried that! haha, adding another inverse grep. not only did it make it messier, also didn't work :(
<nacc> leftyfb: well, funnily enough in 17.10 it's no longer emits that message :)
<nacc> leftyfb: i'm guessing because it's officially stable in 1.5?
<leftyfb> hoping it's got some more features too
<nacc> probably
<nacc> n35xdxb0: did you redirect stderr to stdout first?
<Cooler> how do you get rid of the permanent black bar on top?
<Cooler> and change the taskbar to be on the bottom?
<Cooler> basically more like a windows setup
<Cooler> 16.04 lts
<leftyfb> Cooler: http://bfy.tw/EGhd
<rond_> Hi! My wifi on ubuntu isn't working. lshw -C network returns: "-network UNCLAIMED             description: Network controller        product: BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (...)". How could I fix it? I tried sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo modprobe wl, but it returned: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<rond_> (Ubuntu 16.04)
<n35xdxb0> nacc: warning messages are gone! perfect. thank you so much nacc. i can see myself using this quite a bit. i've wanting to do this for a while, and just never bothred to
<n35xdxb0> https://pastebin.com/tJDtGPW8
<nacc> n35xdxb0: np
<nacc> n35xdxb0: although, i'm a bit confused why you have a single & in the middel
<Tempus2> Okay, I used both last commands and the route-command didn't do anything. The nmcli showed an IP-address.
<nacc> n35xdxb0: that backgrounds the grep, afaict
<bubbely> can i ask about PDFTK here?
<n35xdxb0> nacc: ye, that's a hack. :)  i just wanted the colouring from grep. not the actual elimination. there's another way of doing it by setting a color variable but it just wasn't giving me what i wanted
<n35xdxb0> nacc: i'll def be looking to improve it
<Hans-Martin> since this channel supports only up to 17.04, where do I go to talk about 17.10?
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | Hans-Martin
<ubottu> Hans-Martin: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Hans-Martin> thx!
<nacc> n35xdxb0: ok
<tomeaton17> I am using the work around to set the title on gnome-terminal. https://pastebin.com/xD3G0kAg is the code for the set title command. Is it possible to use this command in a bash script? My attempts so far have errored saying command not found.
<n35xdxb0> nacc: and when i use dpkg and aptitude, the output wasn't the same. i.e. dpkg doesn't provide full list of repository packages, with [installed] stated next to each line. and aptitude provides a loong list. for all architectures
<nacc> n35xdxb0: dpkg doesn't know what a repository is
<Cooler> leftyfb, you guys still on windows 7?
<Cooler> that is so old
<leftyfb> Cooler: who is "you guys"?
<n35xdxb0> nacc: well i've definitely learn a lot about the diff between dpkg, apt, apt-get, apt-cache, aptitude, there's even apt-mark. worthwhile couple of hours
<n35xdxb0> learned*
<nacc> n35xdxb0: yep, it is good to understand them all
<leftyfb> Cooler: to clarify, I typed "Ubuntu 16.04 look like Windows" into google and it added 7 at the end. I debated removing it and giving you those results but I figured anyone looking to take a step back and make their linux desktop look like Windows, isn't usually on the cutting edge of things because they don't know how to adapt to change. So I left it there. Also, they would probably google for these types of things on their own.
<n35xdxb0> leftyfb: loool
<kostkon> n35xdxb0, man is your friend
<n35xdxb0> kostkon: thanks :)
<nacc> Cooler: to be honest, unless you have a really strong reason to do so, it's easier/better/simpler to just learn to use whatever DE you chooose rather than tweaking it to look like somethig else
<Cooler> leftyfb, i don't call a permanent black bar on top of your screen a step forward
<n35xdxb0> Cooler: there's not need to be flippant. if you feel like going back to windows, you're free to pay to do so
<leftyfb> Cooler: you mean the menu bar?
<leftyfb> it's more a dark gray :)
<kostkon> Cooler, as opposed to a blue one on the bottom?
<leftyfb> sorry, "panel bar"
<sud0x3> Cooler: oppose to the permentant task bar windows has had since 95, is your problme with the colour
<Cooler> sud0x3, its not permanent, you can remove it
<Cooler> in ubuntu you have 2 instead of one, a taskbar and a black bar on top
<leftyfb> Cooler: not without installing 3rd party tools
<Cooler> leftyfb, no 3rd party tools necessary
<leftyfb> or messing with the registry
<sud0x3> Cooler: what is your problem, if you want to make linux look like windows yor going to have a hard time, keeping up, besides which windows will you choose xp style, windows7, window 8, 10
<Cooler> nope
<Cooler> easy menu option
<leftyfb> great
<Michalis> Hello, everyone.
<sud0x3> Cooler: you can hide it from view
<leftyfb> Cooler: Is there anything else we can help you with?
<nsap> Hello everybody, any idea on why woudln't (all of a sudden) Ctrl Alt Arrow swap workspace? (workspaces are enabled, keyboard works, other hotkeys work, this same hotkey works to other users)
<leftyfb> Cooler: the link I gave you (or some slightly modified version it) should have plenty of instructions on making Ubuntu look infer.... like Windows
<sud0x3> nsap: Did you install any applications that make use of global hotkeys / keybindings. If so they may be hooking the key before gnome gets a hold of them.
<Michalis> Hello, I installed ubuntu 14 on a laptop and I accidentally didn't noticed the autofilled Username bracket. Instead I just filled the 'Your name' field and now I can't log in. Can anyone help me with that? Thanks in advance.
<tgm4883> Michalis: what did you try for your username? I think it just defaults to your firstname
<nsap> sud0x3: no, it has happened without any intervention I can think of. The only thing that I think may be related is a "killall compiz" that I used at some point earlier today to resolve a frozen desktop
<tgm4883> Michalis: if you don't know, you can boot into recovery and look at the directory names in /home
<nsap> sud0x3: actually, I would even just like to know what's the minimum amount of .config files I can remove to see if it reverts to normal
<tgm4883> !recovery | Michalis
<ubottu> Michalis: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Michalis> It stills requires username and pass
<tgm4883> Michalis: recovery mode does not require username and pass
<leftyfb> Michalis: out of curiosity, why did you install 14.04 and not 16.04?
<Michalis> Because I already had that on an old DVD
<Michalis> I think you can update thourgh the OS, don't you?
<leftyfb> Michalis: sure, but it would be a lot easier to just download the iso and image a cd or usb key
<tgm4883> Michalis: so either boot into recovery and look or since this is a fresh install you could just reinstall
<Michalis> Oh and about my previous question, I typed my name and the username was autofilled
<sud0x3> nsap: I dont think killing compix would have mad any difference, im not sure gnome used plain .config files for configuration i may be wrong though. Have you tried a fresh session/login
<tgm4883> Michalis: boot into recovery and look at the home directories
<Michalis> Okay, thanks.
<tgm4883> Michalis: they will be named the same as your user
<nsap> sud0x3: I have rebooted, logged off and on, with no luck. However, if I start a guest session it's not affected.
<nsap> sud0x3: also I've got this strange behaviour of ctrl+Alt+←↓→↑ in Gnome Terminal: they basically type out "ABCD"
<nsap> sud0x3: and in Eclipse Ctrl+Alt+↓↑ results in line duplication
<tgm4883> nsap: is one of your other keys "stuck down"
<tgm4883> contrary to popular belief, things don't "just happen" randomly on computers unless it's environmental
<nsap> tgm4883: no, I've also tried with a different keyboard. Also, Ctrl+Alt+T summons the terminal as expected, and arrows work fine as well.
<nsap> tgm4883: I know things don't happen randomly, I'm saying that there is no obvious reason and the actual reason may be hidden
<adrian_1908> On vanilla Ubuntu, If I uninstall ufw, can I assume that no iptables rules will be executed at bootup?
<nacc> adrian_1908: no?
<nacc> adrian_1908: not sure why that would be a valid assumptio
<tgm4883> adrian_1908: I don't believe that to be true. Removing ufw doesn't install iptables. You could just disable ufw
<tgm4883> doesn't uninstall*
<nsap> tgm4883: here you can see what investigation have I done so far https://askubuntu.com/questions/961565/ctrlaltarrow-switch-workspace-stopped-working-even-if-workspaces-are-enabled
<adrian_1908> nacc, tgm4883: What might be a source of iptables rules in that case, NetworkManager? From what I understand, the default ruleset when not touching anything is to "allow everything" basically.
<nacc> adrian_1908: LXD does some stuff
<tgm4883> nsap: FWIW, I can reproduce your issue if I hold ctrl+alt+super+ arrow keys to get ABCD printed to terminal
<sud0x3> nsap: Very strange, have you checked you keyboad settings
<nacc> adrian_1908: but there could be many things, it feels like a bad assumptionn
<tgm4883> adrian_1908: what are you trying to fix...
<nsap> tgm4883: that's interesting... however it doesn't appear that I've my Super key held down because it also works as  expected
<nsap> sud0x3: yup, it was English (UK) and it stayed the same. My physical keyboard setting matches the system one.
<adrian_1908> nacc: yeah, I asked in the LXC forum a few minutes ago. I know that "ufw disable" gets rid of any rules (maybe flushes them on startup?), but was wondering if removing ufw is fine, since I never use it. I don't see any rules beyond what LXC might have caused, but was wondering in general.
<tgm4883> nsap: maybe someone else will have some idea. I'd ask what changed since it worked
 * tgm4883 still thinks disabling the FW is a bad practice
<adrian_1908> I'd like to no have rules written if possible, instead of clearing them. But from what I understand, privileged processes may execute its own, right?
<sud0x3> nsap: Okay im stumped. Why did you kill compiz?
<adrian_1908> tgm4883: I've been using nftables for a while now. I had set "ufw disable" so far to not have any duplicate rules or similar.
<nsap> sud0x3: system was unresponsive at startup for unknown reason, I usually do that to "revamp" the UI
<adrian_1908> Or differently put: Do I need to have ufw installed to "disable" the firewall, or can I just not have ufw installed in the first place?
<nsap> tgm4883: I have tried Ctrl+Alt+→ with the on screen keyboard, it didn't work but I'm not sure wheter it's supposed to work
<nacc> adrian_1908: you can have ufw installed or not, enabled or not, and that doesnt' tell you if you have a firewall running
<tgm4883> nsap: yes it should work
<nacc> adrian_1908: it feels like you're assuming there is only one tool to do somethig
<nacc> adrian_1908: and Linux is almost always the polar opposite :)
<tgm4883> ufw isn't a firewall...
<nacc> tgm4883: well, using the term generally, as the pkg description itself does
<adrian_1908> nacc: yeah that's my problem. I don't want iptables rules to be created by processes if I use nftables.
<nsap> tgm4883: do you know in what folder user pref are stored for unity?
<nacc> adrian_1908: i think you would have to disable iptables itself then
<tgm4883> nacc: sorry, I wasn't disagreeing with you. I was just adding that if you removing a configuration tool for the firewall, that doesn't also remove the firewall
<tgm4883> adrian_1908: then remove iptables?
<tgm4883> nsap: That's actually a good test. If you fire up a guest session does it work?
<nsap> tgm4883: yes it does work, that's why I'm looking for solutions in the user space
<tgm4883> nsap: ah, interesting
<cristian_c> hello
<tgm4883> nsap: it's going to be either .local or .config (or maybe both
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable
<adrian_1908> nacc, tgm4883: Ok. I'll try removing it and see if anything breaks.
<cristian_c> ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control support the nec protocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<nacc> tgm4883: ah yeah :)
<sud0x3> nacc: id backup your ~/.config and ~/.local if your abot to delete them
<nacc> sud0x3: ?
<sud0x3> nacc: Ignore me i  misread
<nacc> sud0x3: np
<sud0x3> /
<sud0x3> oh no wait tgm4883 did advise you that config files are held under .config and .local folders
<tgm4883> sud0x3: you're looking for nsap  not nacc
<nacc> sud0x3: yes, sorry, i just meant i think you had the wrong person
<sud0x3> nsap: ^
<sud0x3> cheers nacc tgm4883 i didnt notice was using autocomplete.
<nsap> tgm4883: sud0x3: yes I'll backup those folder and restart the session later
<SlowRichard> quit
<saml> without rebuilding a package, libogg (which has a conflicting file with libogg0),   how can I replace libogg0 with libogg?
<wtalleghany> Greetings folks
<crypto420> Hey everyone i got a problem
<crypto420> Hi
<alkisg> !ask | crypto420
<ubottu> crypto420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crypto_> hello everyone
<crypto_> Hi\
<tgm4883> saml: you seem to ask the same question every day. If you just rebuilt the package you'd be done by now
<saml> tgm4883, rebuilding would be crazy
<saml> apt-get install -y --force-yes -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite"     this seems to work
<tgm4883> saml: yes that would work, just don't come back with broken stuff now
<saml> rebuilding is a bit of work with current build system. i'm trying easy way out
<saml> yeah. it leaves a broken system
<nacc> saml: everything you are trying to do is unsupported, so it feels like it's offtopic for the support channel
<saml> ah i see. sorry
<saml> actual problem is getting up to date ffmpeg (with all security patches applied) on trusty
<nacc> saml: given that ffmpeg is nnot available in trusty, that's all offtopic\
<saml> ah i see.  i guess that's why ffmpeg is private package
<nacc> saml: you mean a PPA?
<nacc> saml: or use 16.04, which does have ffmpeg
<saml> no, inside our enterprise
<nacc> well even more important than, it's not the community's job to support your private pacakges
<nacc> *then
<eelstrebor> i don't know if these ppa's for video are causing problems but it seems that my 2 gigabyte z97-hd3 boards are having major problems when switching from full screen to normal
<eelstrebor> my laptops don't seem to have any problems like this
<crypto_> hi
<chotaz> hello everyone, I've decided to give 17.10b2 a spin and my laptop keeps freezing at the plymouth splash whenever I try to restart or shutdown the machine. I tried switching to texhere are X jobs pending. How can I find out what's causing this?
<chrisml> how can i get a list of file names only with `ls`?
<chotaz>  chrisml not sure I understand the question, `ls` by itself only returns the names of the files and folders
<chrisml> nevermind i'm dumb :D
<chrisml> ls -a
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | chotaz
<ubottu> chotaz: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<chotaz> Bashing-om: thanks for pointing it out, I noticed i was in the wrong channel too and fw'd my question to +1
<Bashing-om> chotaz: Good man :)
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've looked at /sys/class/thermal
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: inside thermal directory, no thermal_zone* sub-directories
<cristian_c> but cooling_device* directories from 0 to 4
<ioria> cristian_c, ls -l /sys/class/thermal   ; they are sym link to dirs
<cristian_c> with all the directories including cur_state file having always '0' value and max_state file having always '10' value
<masterasia> Why does cd - return me to my previous directory
<masterasia> what exactly is '-'
<masterasia> I have checked the manpages - nothing mentions this
<ioria> masterasia, https://askubuntu.com/questions/409121/what-does-cd-cd-hyphen-do
<masterasia> interesting thank you
<ioria> np
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: and  'type' file having 'Processor' value, except the cooling_device4 that has got 'cur_state' value of always 48, 'max_state' of always value '50' and 'type' file having value 'LCD'
<heywood> i have a watchdog script running on a remote machine (Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS) that is supposed email me under certain conditions. the relevant line in the script: 'tail logfile.log | mail -s "(subject line)" my_email_address@foo.com' (without the single quotes). this used to work on 12.04 LTS, but now i get "mail: cannot send message: Process exited with a non-zero status." what am i (now) doing wrong?
<ioria> heywood, check postfix (or what you have) log ?
<heywood> ioria: in /var/log/mail.log i see "Oct  3 15:21:38 intel-nuc postfix/sendmail[7374]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory" — but i would have thought postfix should be able to create this file as needed, no? apt list —installed | grep -i postfix gives "postfix/xenial,now 3.1.0-3 amd64 [installed,automatic]".
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: My reference is my AMD box : " cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp >> 30000 " . Cool as a cucumber.
<ioria> heywood, already tried to reinstall postfix ?
<cristian_c> yeah, ypu shpukd divide the value, the usually increase the number of eros
<cristian_c> zeros
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: anyhow, I mean, I've only cooling_device dirrctories inside thermal
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I've also tried s-tui software
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: the major issue is that temp graphs show a value of 6°C continuosly
<heywood> ioria: i did before, but apparently wrongly. just did apt-get remove / apt-get install, then "cp /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.debian /etc/postfix/main.cf" as instructed by the post-install messages. however "sudo /etc/init.d/postfix reload" fails with "[....] Reloading postfix configuration (via systemctl): postfix.servicepostfix.service is not active, cannot reload."
<heywood> i assumed the apt post-install script should have started the service; i'm not sure how to do so manually.
<ioria> heywood, te cmd usually is apt install --reinstall postfix ; no nedd to remove
<cristian_c> if I select the temp sensors menu, I get a list with k10temp.0, it8620e.0, it08620e.1, it8620e.2, it8620e.3, it8620e.4, it8620e.5
<cristian_c> but none of these are checked, and if I try to check onemof theee , for example k10temp, I remember the temp is 4*C
<ioria> heywood, and sudo service postifix restart  is enough
<zamba> i'm looking for a simple tool to monitor if hosts are up or not
<ioria> nmap ?
<cristian_c> but some ootiin in this list seem have no effects, and 'regular operation' results always uncheked
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: I also say: some options remain unchecked ifI cme bwck into the menu, after checking one of those
<cristian_c> (one of these shows always 17°C celsius)
<heywood> ioria: bingo! —reinstall proceeded without errors, and now i was able to restart the service. just tested the command from the commandline and it's now working as before. thanks so much for your help!
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: so, it looks like there are no essential differences with vslues in lm-sensor
<ioria> heywood, vey good job
<ioria> *very
<heywood> cheers :)
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Can not say . The experience I have is with lm-sensors : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto .
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: then, I've also made further tests with hwinfo, and I've noticed crazy results. the cpu displayed average vslues of over 70°C, and then in suspension it touched 94*C, without network. After susension, it ststed continuosly on temperatures of 80°C with peaks of 85-86 every some seconds
<cristian_c> Bashing-om: ok, but the graph in s-tui was always plain, with a constant vslue of 6°C celcius
<cristian_c> I think s-tui could be useful, in my case, f0r monitoring frrquencies, they should be reliable
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: If it is a consistent value, you will now need to figure out a conversion factor , and put it into a config file .
<cristian_c> *frequencies
<cristian_c> but temperatures, absolutely not, due to buggy it87 driver
<vioner> Hey guys. Can you please check this out? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46552284/writing-to-vdi-is-delayed-instead-of-immediate-why-vdfuse
<cristian_c> I don0t know which exactly is the factor
<Bashing-om> cristian_c: Mine: w83627ehf module . I gave up on any utility to read . There are work-a-rounds - but the side effects dis-swade me :(
<jvelasquez> I've got Ubuntu 14.04, lightdm, and openbox, but wanted to change the arguments that lightdm uses when starting openbox.  Any ideas where that might be found or controlled?
<aariz> Hey
<aariz> anyone able to explain something on virtual addresses?
<aariz> (memory management basically)
<nacc> aariz: probably better asked in a different channel, but you can ask (it doesn't really have to do with ubuntu support)
<nacc> i'd recommend ##linux or #kernelnewbies, if you are asking about the kernnel
<aariz> Alright, thanks.
<duckgoose> I have issues!
<duckgoose> I use ifconfig to shut down wifi, but it comes back up periodically
<nacc> duckgoose: are you using ubuntu desktop? and do you have Network Manager?
<duckgoose> only ssh access
<nacc> duckgoose: is the target a desktop or server?
<duckgoose> server
<nacc> duckgoose: anything in syslog as to why it comes back up?
<jvelasquez> duckgoose,  is the interface mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jvelasquez> duckgoose,  cause if it is, then network manager will leave it alone,  and if it's "auto" you change change it to allow-hotplug
<duckgoose> hmm I don't see it
<duckgoose> how would I clear the saved wifi password
<leftyfb> duckgoose: if you're running ubuntu server, then there's no saved password other than what you wrote to /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<duckgoose> so I should add "allow-hotplug wlp4s0" to /etc/network/interfaces?
<jvelasquez> duckgoose, and then network manager will leave it alone untill you say so
<leftyfb> duckgoose: where did you setup your wireless network settings?
<leftyfb> with ubuntu server, there is no network manager
<jvelasquez> according to the documentation in network manager, the man page
<duckgoose> well I shall give it a shot
<leftyfb> give what a shot?
<leftyfb> duckgoose: where did you setup your wireless network settings originally?
<duckgoose> leftyfb I selected the option to add kubuntu desktop to it, thats probably why it has network manager
<duckgoose> but I don't have desktop access anymore
<leftyfb> then that's not ubuntu server, that's kubuntu
<duckgoose> I downloaded and installed the ubuntu server iso
<leftyfb> when you install a desktop, it becomes a desktop machine ... which makes all the difference when dealing with network configs, among other things
<duckgoose> ok I'll make a note of that in the future
<stochastix> In ubuntu. system gid are from 0 to 99 right?
<genii> stochastix: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-opersys.html#s9.2.2
<stochastix> I just looked in adduser.conf and it says system GUID is from 100 to 999
<stochastix> genii: Oh, nice, thanks!
<stochastix> Is it normal in ubuntu for the root user to not be in any groups other than root?
<nacc> stochastix: yes
<stochastix> k, was just looking for a sane group to put him in so my Ansible file doesnt error out, since I had none
<stochastix> secondary group that is.
<nacc> stochastix: sounds like a bug in your ansible file?
<stochastix> maybe.  I got "Unexpected templating type error occurred on ({{ item.value.groups | join(',') }}): 'NoneType' object is not iterable"}   because there was nothing in the list for the root user when setting up groups and Users(with their -G and -g)
<nacc> stochastix: right, so your template is buggy
<nacc> stochastix: it doesn't handle empty values correctly, afaict (but that's not an ubuntu issue)
<stochastix> I cant just try removing groups: and see if it ignores it for that user
<stochastix> No, it is not a ubuntu issue.
<stochastix> That is why I was just wondering if it will be normal to not ever need to add a secondary group to root in Ubuntu, so i can work around this the correct way.
<nacc> groups don't really mean anything to root
<stochastix> I know. I find it odd to see root a member of so many in Arch. Their must be a reason for it in Arch i assume.
<stochastix> K, I need to maybe just do a check to see if groups: is empty and skip over it in the Ansible command somehow
<RonaldsMazitis> I need sound applet for ubuntu 16.04 running openbox
<RonaldsMazitis> I need sound applet for ubuntu 16.04 running openbox
<CarlFK> What's the difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<Mathisen> CarlFK, mainly the default desktop enviroment
<leftyfb> CarlFK: XFCE and LXDE Desktop Environments
<CarlFK> thanks - I was wondering if xubuntu got a name change.
<Toadisattva> lubuntu is a bit lighter weight isn't it?
<CarlFK> I was wondering if the were both still active.  I doubt trying to compare them will do anyone any good ;)
<varaindemian> when is the ubuntu lts release date?
<genii> There isn't a release schedule for 18.04 yet
<genii> But traditionally, third Thursday in the month
<varaindemian> I am on Arch now and I wonder if I should continue with it or switch to ubuntu 16.04 gnome
<varaindemian> and then upgrade to 18.04
<tgm4883> varaindemian: probably April 18th, 2018
<genii> varaindemian: Artful Aardvark will be released October 19th, but it is not an LTS edition
<varaindemian> will this be a safe upgrade?
<varaindemian> 16 -> 18 ?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> I mean, there's always things you can do to break it
<genii> varaindemian: LTS are the first release on even numbered years. Releases are in April and October
<varaindemian> tgm4883, like what?
<baxx> how do
<baxx> when updating from 14 -> 16 a lot of guides say that you have to back up etc... I'm just wondering what a rough probability of things going wrong is?
<baxx> is this something that happens regularly, or is it generally pretty safe?
<baxx> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<baxx> i was going to follow this
<glitsj16> backups are never a bad idea
<baxx> no i get that
<tgm4883> varaindemian: baxx really depends on how far from a default install you go. Things that would get you into unsupported territory are things more likely to break a distro upgrade
<tgm4883> varaindemian: baxx eg. lots of PPA installs, compiling core components, etc
<baxx> tgm4883: hrm - so If i have PPA's currently then that's going to make things more risky or what not?
<baxx> the idea of wiping and starting from scratch sounds painful
<tgm4883> baxx: will it break? Probably not. If I tell you it won't break will it break? Definitely
<baxx> tgm4883: ha, i'm not superstitious :)
<tgm4883> I generally recommend a reinstall for no other reason than it makes me actively get the software that I need. Meaning I won't have some piece of software that I installed 9 years ago and haven't used in 7 years still on my system
<tgm4883> And I always recommend backups
<tgm4883> well, backups of important data, which I know is kinda redundant
<baxx> tgm4883: mhm... that's one reason i'm tempted ( in spite of the apparent pain ) to do that... as this is the first install i did ( this system ) and there are probably loads of bodged things
<baxx> partitions are pretty messy for a start
<baxx> https://image.ibb.co/idcsbG/image.png < ? seems messy at least
<tgm4883> baxx: that's a good reason to redo it then. I generally recommend 1-2 partitions (depending if it's UEFI based or not)
<baxx> tgm4883: i can't even remember tbh... I think so ( think it had windows 8 originally )
<tgm4883> baxx: that's not that bad. You've got Windows on there so that makes a bunch of partitions
<tgm4883> but your linux partitions aren't out of the norm
<baxx> cool... yeah i should have wiped windows tbh, i can't recall the last time i opened it , and that was accidentally. Would the back up be dd'ing to an external drive?
<tgm4883> baxx: no, I'd just copy the stuff I wanted to save
<baxx> ah ok... i mean, could just copy the whole of ~/ , ?
<tgm4883> yea that would work
<baxx> ok cool... i think I'll do this at the week end... so dist-upgrade doesn't do the wipe that you were referring to ?
<tgm4883> correct
<baxx> so what would be the steps for you from this position ?
<baxx> ( after backing up ... )
<baxx> boot off USB, wipe and install?
<tgm4883> boot off usb and install. Wipe during install
<baxx> ok... what's the compatability like between mint and ubuntu? I get mint it a fork or whatever, but are there any clangs?
<tgm4883> yea, don't use mint
<baxx> how come?
<elricsfate> Hello all
<elricsfate> On Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<baxx> tgm4883: it's lighter than ubuntu isn't it?
<elricsfate> Despite having a number of outstanding security updates, running unattended upgrades reports the following "No packages found that can be upgraded unattended and no pending auto-removals"
<elricsfate> Anything I should look at that might be causing this?
<tgm4883> baxx: for starters, IMO there isn't any need to anymore. secondly, you can't get support for mint in here, thirdly, you can't get any support in the mint channel because there just isn't many people there fourthly, contrary to popular believe, the lack of people in the mint channel doesn't mean you can get mint support here. Lastly, did I mention you can't get support for mint in this channel?
<tgm4883> baxx: as for "lighter", there are many flavors of Ubuntu you can use. I myself use Ubuntu Mate
<baxx> tgm4883: the support arg is valid - but i was wondering about whether there were clangs between the two, but if no one uses it i guess no one would know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<baxx> tgm4883: ah ok - yeah i have heard of mint mate... ubuntu mate is lighter ok, i might go with that
<tgm4883> baxx: oh a bunch of people use mint, they just don't bother to support it ;)
<elricsfate> baxx: If you're on Mint I'd suggest going elsewhere
<elricsfate> Unfortunately, the Ubuntu community is incredibly hostile towards Mint users when it comes to support
<baxx> elricsfate: i'd suggest geting up to date then jumping in
<tgm4883> elricsfate: he's not on mint
<tgm4883> elricsfate: and we aren't hostile, we just don't support it
<elricsfate> Ah, apologies
<elricsfate> Anyhoo, anyone happen to know what might be causing the unattended-upgrades issue I'm seeing :P
<baxx> elricsfate: think before you type next time
<tgm4883> baxx: he came in after most of that conversation
<elricsfate> baxx: Yeh man, I haven't been following your conversation most of the time. Calm yourself
<baxx> should have thought " maybe i dont' know what i'm talking about " then , i guess
<tgm4883> ok everyone, let's all just chill
<elricsfate> baxx: If you're this angry, maybe it's time for a walk
<tgm4883> elricsfate: what is this report you're talking about
<elricsfate> tgm4883: unattended upgrades reports this "No packages found that can be upgraded unattended and no pending auto-removals"
<elricsfate> This is despite having over 100 packages that require security updates
<elricsfate> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/rJGmjugmQl9VuZxvX5l7uw
<tgm4883> elricsfate: hmm, not sure as I don't use unattended upgrades. Is there any debug/verbose options that says why each package can't be auto-upgraded?
<tgm4883> If not, that would be a good feature to have
<elricsfate> I'm already on debug but it doesn't seem to provide much info on why it isn't being matched
<elricsfate> Maybe it does but these longs are the size of a small nation
<elricsfate> *logs
<elricsfate> The config file for the the unattended seems to be in it's proper
<elricsfate> (seen at the above paste)
<maddawg2> http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/03/technology/business/yahoo-breach-3-billion-accounts/index.html
<nacc> elricsfate: well, only allowing security is buggy (security can depend on non-security updates, afaict)
<alive876> regarding a free VPS (Ubuntu 16) i recently was loaned, I am trying to grok this statement: "The (ie "my") VPS is behind a NAT and xx.xx.xx.xx is not a publicly routable address so you need some proxy setup through Lydia to get to any ports that aren't explicitly forwarded..."   where "Lydia" is our shared publicly routable Debian system. Does that mean I need to set up a proxy server on "Lydia" that would accept http requests and 
<elricsfate> It appears to be supported nacc https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<alive876> address of the VPS?
<nacc> elricsfate: see how the release pocket is neabled too?
<elricsfate> nacc: sorry, neabled?
<elricsfate> alive876: You can likely get away with SSH forwarding
<nacc> elricsfate: enabled, sorry
<nacc> elricsfate: also, are you sure on your syntax? that doesn't match what's in my connf file or the webpage you pointed to
<elricsfate> On the paste?
<elricsfate> nacc:
<nacc> elricsfate: right
<elricsfate> It appears to be the same syntax as in the documentation I linked
<nacc> elricsfate: you are using "Origins-Pattern" while that literally doesn't appear on that wiki page
<elricsfate> Herpity derp
<elricsfate> I see what you're saying now
<nacc> elricsfate: I'm not sure it will make a difference, but u-u works here, and I am using the stock config basically
<elricsfate> It's worked before for me as well
<elricsfate> Though I tested on 16.04 and not 14.04
<elricsfate> Even changing to the exact syntax used here
<elricsfate> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<elricsfate> I still get the same error
<nacc> elricsfate: the error being no packages are installed?
<nacc> elricsfate: what does /var/log/unattended-upgrades say?
<elricsfate> Correct
<elricsfate> One moment and I'll paste bin it
<elricsfate> Herp
<elricsfate> It looks like per this they actually WERE upgraded
<elricsfate> When does the MOTD update?
<elricsfate> What threw me off was that the MOTD still said their were outstanding security updates
<elricsfate> I believe on 16.04 that updates regularly because if I see packages, upgrade, logout, log back in it will show no outstanding updates (Maybe I'm remember incorrectly or perhaps the MOTD functions differently on 14.04?)
<elricsfate> nacc:
<elricsfate> https://askubuntu.com/questions/105689/how-is-etc-motd-updated#105691
<elricsfate> Yep this indicates it should be updated on login
<elricsfate> Not sure if that was a thing in 14.04 or perhaps it is broken on these boxes
<nacc> elricsfate: oh ok
<elricsfate> Yeh it looks like it's broken
<elricsfate> It now isn't showing the update script at all on the MOTD
<elricsfate> Anyway, at least we're secure :P
<elricsfate> Thanks!
<zamba> i'm looking for a simple solution to monitor hosts
<zamba> just something that will alert if a host doesn't reply to icmp ping requests, for instance
<elricsfate> zamba: Does it have to be FOSS?
<elricsfate> and does it have to be free
<elricsfate> zamba: https://www.pingdom.com
<elricsfate> This will likely fit the bill if you want very basic monitoring and I believe it has a free tier
<bcowan> there a simple way to have grub-update to find my ubuntu-budgie install instead of ubuntu taking over?
<bcowan> seems like a bug to me
<tgm4883> bcowan: um, what
<bcowan> tgm4883, i have lots of distros installed on this box, but ubuntu regular keeps removing ubuntu budgie from grub menu and visa versa
<TJ-> bcowan: is os-prober enabled and finding other distros ?
<bcowan> TJ-, yes..just one ubuntu shows up each time, sanity would think the "flavors" would add ubuntu-budgie etc to the menu not just generic ubuntu
<TJ-> bcowan: are either of them in encrypted file-systems or on external devices? usually that happens because os-prober cannot locate their root file-systems (os-prober is called by update-grub to find other OSes for adding to the GRUB menu)
<TJ-> bcowan: or, is one installed for UEFI boot and the others for BIOS boot - or the other way around?
<bcowan> TJ-, they are both efi boot no encryption
<TJ-> bcowan: each distro in a separate partition, or in LVM LVs?
<bcowan> os-prober finds win10 and gentoo etc etc
<TJ-> bcowan: there are some debug options and you can run os-prober manually to see what it is (not) doing
<jvelasquez> leftyfb,
<bcowan> TJ-, yeah separate partitions
<jvelasquez> leftyfb, what does the fb stand for?
<TJ-> bcowan: try "sudo sh -x /usr/bin/os-prober"
<TJ-> bcowan: that'll let you see every command being executed, you might need to capture the output to a log file by adding "... | tee os-prober.log" to the end so we can check it
<bcowan> ehttps://pastebin.com/p5LGW2un
<bcowan> err https://pastebin.com/p5LGW2un
<leftyfb> jvelasquez: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<jvelasquez> I've got a ubuntu 16.04 server, with some desktop stuff on it, including network manager, slaves: eno1 and eno2, and bond0 are in /etc/network/interfaces, https://pastebin.com/raw/B3QQu16p , and for some reason, dhcp discovery packets don't leave the machine until about 8 minutes after boot.  Any ideas?
<jvelasquez> my techie friend told me to check the RAM
<TJ-> bcowan: are Windows and gentoo the ones (beside Budgie) you expected to see, or are others missing?
<bcowan> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> bcowan: so, where is 'budgie' and what's different about it? I've heard of it but never looked. If it does something different in its rootfs then os-prober might not know how to locate it
<bcowan> TJ-, nothing should be different...default install with a root btrfs on sda5 and boot on ext4 sda7
<TJ-> bcowan: also, to help you understand how os-prober works take a look at all the probe script files it has. it'll give you some context on how it searches/finds other OSes. do "dpkg -L os-prober | grep probe"
<bcowan> TJ-, ubuntu regular is on sda11 and 12
<TJ-> bcowan: I'm wondering if it's because it's another 'ubuntu' - it isn't looking for it's own distro... it is expected GRUB will put ubuntu in itself, but GRUB won't look for anything other than the running OS
<bcowan> TJ-, ill chroot into budgie and see what os-prober shows from there
<bcowan> TJ-, exactly what im thinking and why i think it maybe a bug/oversight
<TJ-> bcowan: maybe write a small probe script of your own so it does recognise budgie. possibly reading /etc/issue if that is unique in Budgie.
<TJ-> I'm pretty sure I've had update-grub list multiple Ubuntu installs in the past. But not seen it recently and now I think about it I do have several LVM LVs with various versions. So, it may be this was 'by design' - previously the entries would get mixed up (wrong name/rootfs in grub.cfg)
<TJ-> bcowan: On 16.04 here, I only get Ubuntu with the various kernel versions, I don't get the other versions I have in those LVs. Same thing as you I'm guessing
<jvelasquez> How would somebody configure ubuntu to request an IP off the network using DHCP?
<bcowan> TJ-, ahh i might check the different kernels under advanced and see if one points to a different root
<jvelasquez> sary, what's the pw?
<moss> why on earth is the screensaver broken in 17.04
<TJ-> bcowan: that was my issue, the 'name' was the same as the primary ubuntu, but the rootfs pointed to a different version so i had no way of knowing which was which. I wrote a custom script for /etc/grub.d/ to fix that
<moss> i try to lock my screen
<moss> and it doesnt work
<jvelasquez> moss, I had that problem!
<moss> jvelasquez: ya
<moss> jvelasquez: did you fix it
<jvelasquez> moss, yah!
<moss> how
<moss> installing gentoo?
<jvelasquez> moss, but I think maybe I only had the problem after changing my desktop to Gnome,  or maybe I only discovered the problem after switching to gnome.
<moss> heh
<jvelasquez> moss, in any case, it's pretty funny huh.  I fixed it by changing to gdm3 as my display manager.
<jvelasquez> works great now.
<moss> heh
<jvelasquez> moss, but let's confirm the issue,  is the issue where you can switch around between tty7, tty8 to evade the pw prompt and return to desktop right?
<bazhang> jvelasquez, he left
<TJ-> jvelasquez: sounds like that's because of running the greet on tty8 and the user session ont tty7 now. Was supposed to make things smoother but I've seen a lot of regressions and bugs due to it
#ubuntu 2017-10-04
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  I first noticed it, because I was wondering why I'd get prompted for my pw twice
<TJ-> I got confused when light-locker wanted it's password (which it doesn't have) not mine!
<TJ-> When it gets silly now I Ctrl+Alt+F1, "pkill light-locker", Alt+F7 back to Desktop
<Term1nal> I need some help :( I'm stuck in "emergency mode" I think it had something to do with my video drivers. I finally managed to get it into a tty mode with nomodeset, and I can startx successfully under maintainence mode
<Term1nal> I was stuck without the ability to call up tty with ctrl+alt+f<x>
<Term1nal> just a black screen
<Term1nal> even after apt-get remove --purge nvidia* from rw mounted recovery
<Term1nal> trying systemctl default was no dice either.
<Term1nal> just brings me right back to emergency mode.
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,  which kind of nvidia device do you have?
<Term1nal> jvelasquez: GTX 1070m
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,  and which version of driver did you try?   and which source was it,  from distro, or from nvidia.com ?
<Term1nal> graphics-drivers/ppa
<TJ-> Term1nal: best thing to begin with is to get the system booting to CLI only, but in multi-user mode. At the boot menu edit the entry and add to the kernel-command line (linux ...) "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" and press Ctrl+X to boot with that.
<Term1nal> tried nvidia-current, tried nvidia-367
<Term1nal> tried reloading nouveau
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,  did you blacklist nouvuo or whatever it is?
<TJ-> Term1nal: with full multi-user you've then got all the ttys and you can manually test starting the GUI with "sudo systemctl start lightdm.service" (or whatever DM you're using)
<Term1nal> jvelasquez: at this point trying to get rid of nvidia since it seems to be problematic
<jvelasquez> I agree with TJ-
<Term1nal> but I will try that TJ-
<Term1nal> one moment
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  doesn't he also need nomodeset  in that kernel cmnd line?
<Term1nal> the only thing that even got me this far was removing gfxmode=$linux-gfxmode or whatever the line was.
<Term1nal> and adding nomodeset
<Term1nal> and adding nouveau to modules
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  would new video drivers get into his initramfs ?
<Term1nal> TJ-: do I just append it to the same line within the quotes?
<jvelasquez> TJ-, he describes his problem as sounding early in boot
<TJ-> jvelasquez: Term1nal no, not loaded until rootfs is available
<TJ-> jvelasquez: "nomodeset" may help if you get a black screen when starting with the multi-user.target, yes
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  so, if it's on the network, sshd running,  he could ssh right into the machine?
<TJ-> jvelasquez: it'll use the standard VESA modes then
<TJ-> jvelasquez: indeed.
<Term1nal> trying it now with the added parameter
<TJ-> Term1nal: don't need the quotes - I use those to show commands are separate from my commentary
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, if you have a second machine,  turn on sshd as soon as you can too
<Term1nal> I still have the line: gfxmode=$linux_gfx_mode
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,  well get rid of it
<Term1nal> jvelasquez: no dice. hits emergency mode once again
<Term1nal> reached target system time synchronized is the last systemd output
<Term1nal> there is one failure, which is the mounting of a storage filesystem on a secondary hard drive, non-critical to operation
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  so, in single usr mode, if he disables X,  then he'd have no issue reaching a degraded multi-user mode right?
<Term1nal> "failed to mount /media/Storage.... " which gives dependency failed for Local File Systems
<TJ-> jvelasquez: it'd be a regular multi-user mode
<TJ-> Term1nal: that's not an issue, external media
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,   try,  systemd.debug-shell=true   and then trying to get to tty9 after boot
<TJ-> Term1nal: emergency mode means something else is wrong.
<Term1nal> I "appear" to be in a tty currently.
<Term1nal> since it goes straight from grub to the sytsemd [   OK   ] message scrolls
<TJ-> Term1nal: you can always add "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel command line and then you've got a shell in rootfs, where you can disable things without systemd running
<Term1nal> yeah, I can ctrl+alt+f<x> and get to other TTYs, but they're all just a cursor
<jvelasquez> chmod a-x `which Xorg`     would work unless you run wayland
<Term1nal> I appear to be on the first tty (ctrl+alt+f1)
<Term1nal> I'll try the debug-shell thing
<jvelasquez> but it's a horrible way to do it.
<Term1nal> do I still want to keep the multi-user.target in the parameters as well?
<jvelasquez> i think so.
<jvelasquez> you want to try,  multi-user, and open a debug shell
<jvelasquez> but the debug shell doesn't always work.   but  init=/bin/bash  will almost always work.  but you won't have process control here, and so you'll have to be Very careful what you type.
<Term1nal> debug shell did not appear to work.
<Term1nal> still hit emergency mode.
<jvelasquez> ok.  init=/bin/bash
<jvelasquez> but you won't have process control.
<jvelasquez> you'll want to think about what you want to do.  which is why I had thought,  chmod a-x `which Xorg`
<Term1nal> jvelasquez: can't I just use the root shell from "maintainence" ?
<Term1nal> I can do package management and so forth there
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, yep
<Term1nal> okay, so I'm at the root shell
<Term1nal> well, emergency mode root shell, I put in the root password to get it
<TJ-> if you've got systemd, you can just do "systemctl disable lightdm.service" to prevent the DM and GUI from starting
<jvelasquez> get a consensus here on a plan of action first
<Term1nal> TJ-: strangely, I can actually startx from this shell and get an almost-working gui
<Term1nal> just not seem to be able to launch apps
<jvelasquez> it seems most people run lightdm in ubuntu, so TJ's suggesting sounds best.
<jvelasquez> disable lightdm
<Term1nal> ok, done
<jvelasquez> TJ, what about, systemctl set-default multi-user  ?
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, that should be good, reboot
<TJ-> sorry, I'm in and out. Fixing an android phone
<jvelasquez> TJ,  what about grub's gfxmode ?  what's with that?
<jvelasquez> TJ,  he didn't have a problem before installing this nvidia package,  yet now grub's gfxmode is enough to disable the screen?
<TJ-> if you've got editing control now, then edit "/etc/default/grub" and uncomment the line "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" and then "update-grub"
<TJ-> that way the system will remain in a text-only console
<TJ-> get some stability back then you can focus on getting the correct drivers sorted
<Term1nal> somehow, update-grub isn't changing things.
<jvelasquez> error?
<Term1nal> no, just doesn't do anything.
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, i think that's good
<TJ-> Term1nal: have you "mount -o remount,rw /" ?
<jvelasquez> Term1nal,  grub-install is the one that has output
<Term1nal> when I boot and check the config (press e) it still shows a paramter that shouldn't be there anymore because I removed it from /etc/default/grub
<jvelasquez> ahh
<TJ-> update-grub should report the entries it adds to /boot/grub/grbu.cfg
<Term1nal> I had added novdeau.modeset=0
<Term1nal> noveau*
<Term1nal> but I remove it and update-grub, it persists
<Term1nal> but I know for a fact I'm in rw
<TJ-> Term1nal: it's not in "/etc/default/grub" ?
<Term1nal> TJ-: definitely not there.
<TJ-> Term1nal: is /boot/ on a separate file-system? is it mounted currently at /boot/ or are you generating the file into the rootfs, which will then have the real /boot/ FS mounted over it
<TJ-> which would mean the file you're updating neve gets seen by GRUB :)
<TJ-> Term1nal: "grep boot /et/fstab" ... anything?
<TJ-> Term1nal: "grep boot /etc/fstab" ... anything?
<Term1nal> TJ-: if I run update-grub from "recovery mode" proper it works
<Term1nal> but not when I hit "emergency mode"
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, also, i believe update-grub likes to keep old configs as backups
<jvelasquez> i imagine emergency mode might be a onionfs for rootfs or something
<Term1nal> well, scrap that it didn't actually change it
<Term1nal> still has that noveau thing I added in before
<Term1nal> I checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg and it shows the entries as they should be.
<TJ-> Term1nal: do you have multiple distros installed on the PC?
<TJ-> Term1nal: I'm wondering if GRUB's root isn't the one you think it is
<jvelasquez> EFI or BIOS?
<jvelasquez> i swear, sometimes EFI has two different part for boot,  /boot and /boot/foo
<jvelasquez> Term1nal, what about,   update-grub -o /tmp/myGrub
<jvelasquez> does that work?
<Term1nal> yeqah
<jvelasquez> do you know if you're using EFI or BIOS?
<Term1nal> efi
<jvelasquez> can you confirm if /boot is mounted ?
<Term1nal> yes it is.
<jvelasquez> rw ?
<TJ-> "grep boot /proc/mounts"
<jvelasquez> ahh!
<jvelasquez> always check /proc/mounts !
<jvelasquez> not  `mount`
<Term1nal> I got it to stay this time
<jvelasquez> mount lies ~
<Term1nal> but I had to go in at boot and remove the gfxmode line again
<Term1nal> so it wouldn't just show a black screen
<TJ-> mount used to consult /etc/mtab which could be stale; now it's usually a symlink to /proc/mounts so should be correct, but reading the kernel's list directly avoids any doubt
<Term1nal> /proc/mounts shows /boot/efi
<Term1nal> /dev/nvme0n1p1
<Term1nal> how do I find out what is "causing" it to hit emergency mode?
<TJ-> Term1nal: "journalctl -xb" may help
<jvelasquez> no idea.  journalctl -xe ?  tail -1000 /var/log/syslog ?
<Term1nal> what should I look for?
<Term1nal> unit apparmor.service has begun starting up.
<Term1nal> followed immediately by something abut /var/log duplicate line for path
<Term1nal> then reached target emergency mode
<TJ-> Term1nal: have you attempted booting with "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" and did it still hit the emergency.target ?
<Term1nal> systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service has begun starting up, then next line is started emergency shell
<Term1nal> TJ-: I have that systemd.unit=multi-user.target at the end of the line containing "linux..."
<Term1nal> it's in the grub.cfg as well
<TJ-> Term1nal: OK, so it's something beforehand, for sure.
<TJ-> do you have a separate file-system for /tmp/ ?
<TJ-> The cause of the emergency may appear in messages earlier in the log - it is running several service start-ups in parallel
<Term1nal> TJ-: no, /tmp is not a separate filesystem
<Term1nal> the only error I have in red text is regarding that secondary storage drive.
<Term1nal> local-fs.target: triggering onfailure dependencies
<TJ-> Term1nal: that must be it then; Systemd must have somehow generated a dependency for it
<TJ-> Term1nal: check in /var/run/systemd/generator/ see if you can see one there that matches the external media. Removing it might be enough
<Term1nal> hmm
<Term1nal> could be right.
<Term1nal> so just get rid of the .mount entry for that storage drive?
<Term1nal> there's an entry -.mount
<Term1nal> I can't cat it or anything
<Term1nal> cause it keeps trying to see the dash as a paramter
<Term1nal> parameter*
<wedgie> in that situation do ./-.mount
<wedgie> (or a full path)
<Term1nal> I guess it's the root .mount
<Term1nal> because it says Where:/
<Term1nal> What:/dev/mapper/vgroup-lvroot
<Term1nal> so I removed the symlink in local-fs.service.requires/
<Term1nal> to the storage drive
<jvelasquez> Anyone know much about apparmor ?   my /etc/hosts file is a symlink to /etc/@/$(hostname)/etc/hosts,  and so now I get tons of errors about apparmor.  how can I get apparmor to follow the symlink?
<TJ-> jvelasquez: you can set additional permissions under /etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/
<ntz> hello ppl, I'm attempting to write a script/plugin for gimp that just scales selection by certain criteria .. can you please gimme output from followung command on hw displays ? returns thing like this: http://sprunge.us/GTGV ,, command is:
<ntz> perl -e 'for $x ("-v", "--listmonitors", "-q") { print foreach("### xrandr $x\n", qx/xrandr $x/); }' | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ntz> thanks much!!
<ArMedic> Anyone that uses preload..that sees it actually increases speed?
<jvelasquez> ntz  curl: (6) Could not resolve host: sprunge.us
<ArMedic> I was looking at the list of startup applications,and I was curious as to what 'has' to be there for ubuntu to startup well....what can i remove so startup is faster, any ideas?
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic: in an age of SSDs high speed RAM I don't think it'll gain much in observable speed IMHO. Unless you are using a platter based disk for your Ubuntu installation I can't see it doing much
<jvelasquez> ntz, ohh. it was me@!
<jvelasquez> ntz,  you need this?  http://sprunge.us/CZDj
<ArMedic> Actionparsnip, I don't have a SSD so I am guessing this one is platter based.
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic: bum used to be able to enable / disable startup services and you can research what each is. I'm not sure if it works with systemd. Maybe there is something similar for systemd
<ntz> jvelasquez: :D, thanks much!! ,, groovy
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic: if you move your Web browser cache to tempfs it can make Web browsing a little faster.
<ArMedic> Actionparsnip, This computer has 2.16GHZ cpu, and 8GB RAM...I just believe the reaction time for opening stuff should be faster than what it is. Trying to improve on speed.
<ArMedic> Actionparsnip, Its a fresh install so that isn't the issue.
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic:seems systemctl can be used to disable and enable startup services. See man pages. Your system isn't too bad. I've ran Ubuntu on way less. If you switch to XFCE or LXQT then you will get a snappier desktop
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic:reducing vm.swappiness will keep applications in RAM. Set it to 2 and it should help
<ArMedic> Actionparsnip, Thanks!
<Actionparsnip> ArMedic:nw
<Myrth> please help me i think i'm going crazy:  $ ls -al bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3 >>> -rwxrwxrwx 1 moshe moshe 830784 Oct  1 00:05 bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3
<Myrth> $ bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3 >>> zsh: no such file or directory: bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3
<Jonno_FTW> use a different shell maybe?
<TJ-> Myrth: is it on a mount that has noexec option?
<Myrth> # bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3 >>> bash: bin/ioncube_encoder55_8.3: No such file or directory
<Myrth> TJ-:  how do i check this
<TJ-> Myrth: the other possibility is that it's for another architecture. You can check arch with "file <filename>"
<Jonno_FTW> use stat
<Myrth> ioncube_encoder55_8.3: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, interpreter /lib/ld-linux.so.2, for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<TJ-> Myrth: well, you know where the file is, so work out which mount it is on and check the options for that mount with "cat /proc/mounts"
<Myrth> it was working today
<TJ-> Myrth: is the system 32-bit i386 install?
<Myrth> and just suddenly
<Myrth> i've tried that for both _64 and not
<Myrth> bhuh
<Myrth> you're right
<Myrth> i'm on 64
<Myrth> shouldn't it be able to run 32
<TJ-> you need to ensure the foreign arch is added and install multilibs
<Myrth> how do i do that?
<TJ-> Myrth: "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<TJ-> Myrth: then "sudo apt update" to get the 32-bit package lists fetched
<TJ-> Myrth: you will also likely need "sudo apt install multiarch-support"
<Jonno_FTW> is there anyway to install a .deb package using aptitude only?
<Myrth> thank you
<jvelasquez> ntz:  xrandr: unrecognized option '--listmonitors'
<Myrth> TJ-: apparently i do have multiarch-support already installed
<Myrth> did --add-architecture and apt update
<Myrth> still runs only x64
<jvelasquez> ntz:  http://sprunge.us/KGLd  you need this?
<TJ-> Myrth: OK, so you need the libraries for i386 that that program requires. Identify them with "ldd <path/to/bin>"
<TJ-> Myrth: you'll see some "not founds" or similar message there. For each, you have to discover which package contains that file and then install it (for the i386 arch)...
<Myrth> ok i guess will have to ask the publisher of the soft for those
<TJ-> Myrth: ... so for example lets say it is missing "/usr/lib/foorbar.so" - then first see if the equivalent 64-bit library is installed with "dpkg -S /usr/lib/foorbar.so" ... if you get a package name there you can install the i386 version with "apt install <package>:i386"
<TJ-> Myrth: rinse and repeat for each missing lbirary.
<Myrth> thank you so much
<TJ-> Myrth: if you can't find a 64-bit package installed you either need to install "apt-file" or use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and advanced search to find packages containing the file, and then do "sudo apt install <package>:i386"
<Myrth> i guess i'm used too much to windows where both 32 and 64 work seamlessly
<TJ-> Myrth: they do on Linux if you install from the package archive because the packages declare their dependencies so everything required is installed automatically
<TJ-> Myrth: but you put something on the system manually, you're responsible for installing its dependencies too - whether that is 64 or 32 bit
<jvelasquez> Myrth, they don't make ioncube for 64bit ?
<Myrth> jvelasquez:  they do, but not for all loader versions
<Myrth> old ones don't have _64 version
<jvelasquez> Myrth,  Wow64 on windows you mean?
<Myrth> i don't really have a good understand about windows internals
<Myrth> *good understanding
<jvelasquez> I had thought it consumes a GB+ just for wow64
<jvelasquez> me neither. too complicated.
<jvelasquez> and manual is incomplete
<jvelasquez> so I have to reboot after changing an apparmor profile huh?
<TJ-> jvelasquez: I'd have thought "systemctl restart apparmor.service"
<jvelasquez> ohh it's a service?
<TJ-> jvelasquez: although I wouldn't be surprised if it uses inotify to watch it's config directories to automatically detect changes. many services do
<TJ-> the part that loads the profiles into the kernel is, yes
<TJ-> same as iptables loading rules into kernel netfilters
<jvelasquez> iptables is a service now?
<TJ-> no, but iptables-restore is often run by firewall services at start-up to reapply the rules
<TJ-> the point being a userspace 'service' runs once to load profiles into the kernel. They don't need to continue to run unless they monitor their config directories for changes and reload them
<jvelasquez> I'm surprized inotify rules aren't part of systemd unit scripts
<TJ-> systemd uses inotify to watch for changes to its own configs
<jvelasquez> echo "inotify IN_CLOSE_WRITE /etc/apache2" >>   apache.service
<jvelasquez> I'm gonna whine to the systemd guys about that right now
<mattfly> hi im having a problem with wired connection on a ubuntu machine
<jvelasquez> mattfly,  me too.
<mattfly> ive installed wicd but wanst able to connect
<BeansnRice> does anyone know how to stop irssi from joining a channel at startup?
<mattfly> its not a startedup
<mattfly> its been some hours of googling and trying
<TJ-> mattfly: what release of ubuntu?
<mattfly> 14.04
<mattfly> it used to work normally but then there was a lightning and i suspect the board can be damaged
<TJ-> mattfly: so that usually uses ifupdown's /etc/network/interfaces
<mattfly> but kinda weird since the router is ok
<TJ-> mattfly: ahhh... now you tell us :)
<mattfly> how can i know if there is still a board that works there?
<mattfly> there were other compters connected to the lan and they werent damaged
<TJ-> mattfly: have you used ethtool to check if the device looks good? also /var/log/kern.log for any reported errors from the driver.
<mattfly> not really
<TJ-> mattfly: when the cable is in ethtool should indicate if the link is active. kern.log should report it UP as should "ip link show"
<mattfly> wont dmesg show anything?
<mattfly> because it doesnt
<TJ-> mattfly: maybe try a different cable too
<TJ-> dmesg is where kern.log gets its messages from
<mattfly> yeah it is a looong cable
<mattfly> it exists because wifi didnt work on that distance
<TJ-> mattfly: the kernel should report the device being detected and initialised. You've got an 'eth0' node for it I assume?
<TJ-> mattfly: if there's an ethX node then the driver is fine
<mattfly> there is
<mattfly> i didnt get that error
<TJ-> mattfly: ok, so I'd goto "ethtool" and do some diagnostics, check it reports the link active and connected (at some speed)
<mattfly> and there is a eth0 interface after ifconfig
<mattfly> okay, how should i use ethtool?
<TJ-> mattfly: is the PC configured to use DHCP?
<mattfly> yeah it was
<TJ-> mattfly: and is it getting an IP at all?
<mattfly> but i also tried static
<mattfly> no
<TJ-> mattfly: OK, focus on the link status first then
<mattfly> and when i try dhclient
<mattfly> it starts sending those dhcp idk what now and never ends
<mattfly> or after i do ifup eth0
<TJ-> mattfly: start with "ip link show eth0" ... it should say it's UP
<TJ-> mattfly: check the system does have ethtool with "which ethtool" ... obviously without net you can't easily install it :)
<TJ-> mattfly: if it's there do "sudo ethtool eth0" and look for the line "Speed: XXXXMb/s" if it isn't there then the link isn't established
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: can try "mii-tool eth0" to show link status
<mattfly> okay
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: however even when mii-tool indicates link ok, I've had situations where packet loss exceeded 80%, eg in the case of bad cables or fried adapters
<mattfly> ip link show eth0 says <NO-CARRIER, BROADCAST, MULTICAST, UP>
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: no-carrier means it thinks the cable is unplugged or broken
<mattfly> it is not plugged
<mattfly> i will plug and check
<mattfly> im back soon
<TJ-> mattfly: as a test, with a short patch cable, can you put a laptop or other PC next to this problem one and see if they can bring up the link between them? That'd help establish if it's a loooooong cable issue or something in the hardware. Test it each end with "sudo ip link set  eth0 up"
<TJ-> mattfly: I have to go, hope you get it sorted
<mattfly> have i missed something?
<mattfly> even tho i plug the cable it says "eth0: no link"
<mattfly> as output of mii-tool eth0
<Triffid_Hunter> <TJ-> mattfly: as a test, with a short patch cable, can you put a laptop or other PC next to this problem one and see if they can bring up the link between them? That'd help establish if it's a loooooong cable issue or something in the hardware. Test it each end with "sudo ip link set  eth0 up"
<mattfly> but the cable works in another computer
<mattfly> okay
<mattfly> ill get a cable
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: how long is "long"? ethernet is rated to go up to 100m if there's no joins or similar disturbances in the cable
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: so if it works in another computer but that one says no carrier (rather than connecting but giving epic packet loss) then it's likely that the ethernet port is damaged
<mattfly> no
<mattfly> its like 50 m
<mattfly> and the same cable works on my laptop
<mattfly> i was talking at first over it
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  it went right onto their todo list.   <twb> master:TODO:  - maybe add support for inotify events
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: then likely the ethernet port is busted unfortunately
<mattfly> let me connect both computers
<mattfly> i just got a wire
<mattfly> okay both connected
<mattfly> what do i do
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  the inotify rules for systemd services, that is.
<jvelasquez> TJ-,  #systemd peeps like the idea.
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: set them both up, check mii-tool
<mattfly> it still shows no link
<mattfly> serious man :/
<mattfly> this lightning?
<mattfly> a longe wire over the roof
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: seems that way
<mattfly> yeah
<mattfly> hey
<mattfly> !!!
<mattfly> on my other computer
<mattfly> when im connected with this one mii-tool returns: enp7s0: no autonegotiation, 10baseT-HD, link ok
<mattfly> if i unplug from it it says no link
<mattfly> this from the other computer
<mattfly> suspecious
<Aginor> 10baseT seems rather suspicious on its own
<Aginor> that's rather old technology
<mattfly> yes it is old
<mattfly> old as fuck
<Aginor> coax-cable kind of old?
<mattfly> coax cable?
<mattfly> im using normal lan cables
<Aginor> ah, sorry
<Aginor> I'm mixing it up with 10base2 or 10base5
<Triffid_Hunter> mattfly: sounds like your ethernet adapter is indeed toast - the other end can detect that a cable is there but the other end won't talk to it
<mattfly> aw
<mattfly> shit
<Aginor> they could just be failing at autonegotiation
<mattfly> but the computer that doesnt work says eth0: no link still
<Aginor> try forcing the same on both sides
<mattfly> forcing the same what?
<Aginor> you might also need an actual crossover cable if it's going from computer to computer and you have old hardware
<Aginor> same ethernet mode
<mattfly> i am tryign to connect this old on to lan
<Aginor> ok
<mattfly> im testing to see if the lan board is toasted or not
<mattfly> actually it is a laptop
<mattfly> both are
<Aginor> so you are connecting two computers together directly or via a switch/hub?
<mattfly> directly
<mattfly> just to see if it would work
<Triffid_Hunter> hardware would have to be ancient to not have autoneg right? my computers had that in 2005
<mattfly> this old laptop is about that age
<Aginor> mattfly: modern ethernet cards do crossover automatically, ancient ones didn't
<Aginor> so a direct computer-to-computer connection would require a crossover cable
<mattfly> the plan is not crossover is just to make sure if the board is gone or not
<genericuser123> is there a way to make screen have the bottom bar in byobu?
<Aginor> autonegotiation (which you're relying on) relies on the cabling being correct
<Aginor> so no link if cabling is wrong
<mattfly> aw jesus, ok
<Aginor> plug it into a hub or switch
<mattfly> so what else should i check for?
<Aginor> if light comes on, all good
<Aginor> no light, all bad
<mattfly> i dont have a hub right now
<Aginor> or home router
<mattfly> i have a lan cable that comes from the home router that is a bit far away right now
<Aginor> ok
<mattfly> this cable works on my laptop, but not on the old one
<mattfly> i can see the eth0 interface on the old one as output of ifconfig and others like miitool and ip link show eth0
<mattfly> but i i plug the cable it remains as no link
<Aginor> what's at the other ends when you do those tests?
<mattfly> a home router
<Aginor> that should be fine
<mattfly> but i has no lights
<mattfly> it *
<mattfly> okay its time to swuitch to a rhaspberry
<mattfly> hey
<mattfly> thanks for all good night
<lucas-arg> guys when i do sudo snap install wavebox wavebox install and i can run it in terminal, but cant have in in the menus gnome apps etc
<lucas-arg> any idea??
<lucas-arg> ok snaps dont appear in gnome apps only in wayland moved back to xorg and all works ok
<xuanrui> Had anyone installed nvidia drivers on skylake machines running ubuntu 16.04?
<xuanrui> or is updating to 17.04 easier?
<glitsj16> xuanrui: are you on 16.04 currently?
<xuanrui> glitsj16: yes
<Railalis> When trying to install ubuntu alongside windows with an ssd, how can I set the size the partition on said ssd and put user files on a second unallocated harddrive?
<glitsj16> xuanrui: what does your system advise? sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<xuanrui> == cpu-microcode.py ==
<xuanrui> driver   : intel-microcode - distro non-free
<xuanrui> == /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.1/0000:02:00.0 ==
<xuanrui> modalias : pci:v000010DEd0000139Bsv00001028sd00000706bc03sc02i00
<xuanrui> vendor   : NVIDIA Corporation
<xuanrui> model    : GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]
<glitsj16> xuanrui: ouch, use a pastebin to avoid the floodbot
<xuanrui> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25671130/
<glitsj16> xuanrui: so it tagged the 384 driver as recommended, just install that via apt
<xuanrui> I've tried that; it doesn't work
<xuanrui> aka black screen
<glitsj16> xuanrui: you could try a PPA like https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa to get the latest drivers
<xuanrui> Yep, obviously I was using this PPA
<xuanrui> and it still doesn't work
<glitsj16> xuanrui: odd, that PPA has 387.12-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 as latest, did you sudo update && sudo upgrade recently?
<xuanrui> Yep I did
<glitsj16> there's a kernel param you could try, add "rcutree.rcu_idle_gp_delay=1"
<xuanrui> to which file?
<glitsj16> xuanrui: to the boot options in GRUB menu to test, to /etc/default/grub to make that permanent.. try it first maybe
<glitsj16> press "e" on the selected menu and append it on the line starting with linux
<xuanrui> Sure
<xuanrui> I'll try this
<glitsj16> xuanrui: if you edit /etc/default/grub, you need the usual "sudo update-grub" to regenerate grub.cfg
<Railalis> What's the best way to partition linux alongside windows with an sdd and dedicated linux harddrive?
<Bitters> Hey all
<Railalis> Bitters: hello
<KeithWeisshar> why does osdisc charge $14.95 for a 16gb usb flash drive?
<KeithWeisshar> it costs $14.95 to purchase a preloaded 16gb flash drive
<Bitters> Should I go with Ubuntu Mate or Kali Arm for a project im working on. Its basically a Wifi Pineapple on a Pi3
<xuanrui> glitsj16 nope, didn't quite work out
<Bajorn> Heyo!
<Bajorn> where I can post a solution for an specific problem that worked for me?
<Bajorn> can I*
<glitsj16> xuanrui: are you using the hwe stack on 16.04? Might need a newer kernel + nomodeset
<alkisg> Bajorn: normally you would file a bug report for the package that was broken, and then upload a suggested solution there. Which package did your solution involve?
<Bajorn> I don't know if it had something about a package
<xuanrui> glistsj16 I have 4.10.0-35-generic kernel version
<Bajorn> it was abour some ACPI problems
<xuanrui> I thought this should be new enough
<alkisg> Bajorn: the acpi code is in the linux package
<Bajorn> Nice, I'll check it out
<Bajorn> I had this problem with my laptop that when I was giving the shutdown order (by GUI or terminal) it just restarted
<glitsj16> xuanrui: it should yes.. only thing i can suggest is trying the 'nomodeset' kernel param (if you didn't try that already)
<Bajorn> and sadly by turning ACPI off in the grub options it brought down wifi and usb
<alkisg> Bajorn: to file a bug report for acpi, and your workaround, type `ubuntu-bug linux` in a terminal
<alkisg> Bajorn: you'll end up with something like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1349740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1349740 in linux (Ubuntu) "acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Bajorn> Thanks, I'm on it
<xuanrui> glitsj I think I've tried it before, gonna try it again
<xuanrui> if it still doesn't work I'll just update to 17.04, which is supposed to support skylake better
<Bajorn> Anyway folks, if you're having the trouble of turning off your laptop and getting a restart instead
<Bajorn> try GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" on /ect/default/grub
<Bajorn> worked for me :)
<Bajorn> 'Laterrrrrr
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: think best support would be choosing an LTS version to start with
<xuanrui> loutuspsychje 16.04LTS proved to be a non solution
<xuanrui> I guess I can wait for 18.04, but that's still a long wait
<alkisg> In Ubuntu MATE, I'm trying to `apt purge --auto-remove ibus`. That also removes unity-control-center. So apt then wants to install gnome-control-center to satisfy some dependency. Nevertheless, MATE has mate-control-center, so none of those are actually needed; they're a dependency of some other package that depends on ibus.
<alkisg> I want to find and remove that other package too, without manually searching for it. In this case, aptitude would suggest 2-3 solutions, and one of them would be to remove that other package.
<alkisg> So my question is, how can I do what aptitude would do, using apt...
<alkisg> Like some "apt purge --auto-remove --DONT-INSTALL-ANY-OTHER-PACKAGES ibus"
<lotuspsychje> xuanrui: how about 16.04.3 with kernels play?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | alkisg is what you need?
<ubottu> alkisg is what you need?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<xuanrui> lotuspsychje Yes, that's what I have
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: no, not holding a specific package, but removing a package without installing more, just to satisfy dependencies
<xuanrui> and that doesn't work at all
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: using aptitude, I arrived at this command: aptitude purge ibus indicator-bluetooth unity-control-center gnome-bluetooth indicator-datetime indicator-session unity-greeter unity-settings-daemon
<alkisg> Those additional packages were pulled by some package, and recommended ibus etc, but weren't really part of a standard mate installation. I still don't know how to do that with apt...
<alkisg> I think the deal was ubuntu-mate-desktop recommends libaccount-plugin-1.0-0 which recommends unity-control-center-signon which pulled all the other stuff
<alkisg> Yet, in the official ubuntu mate CDs, unity-control-center-signon isn't installed (something with the seeds, apparently)
<AggregatedExpcet> hi
<AggregatedExpcet> if i write a tcp server which listen on 0.0.0.0:myport
<AggregatedExpcet> and wvdial creates ppp0 interface after tcp server already started
<AggregatedExpcet> will it listening on ppp0 interface too?
<alkisg> Yes
<SwedeMike> AggregatedExpcet: from my experience, if you bind to :: (for IPv6 compatibility) or 0.0.0.0 (if you only want to support legacy IP), then yes.
<weston> Hi all, I have identified a desktop PC(Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700 CPU @ 3.60GHz Lenovo M710) with TSX enabled. I have instaleld ubuntu 14.04 in this PC. When I checked the TSX support from Ubuntu from "/proc/cpuinfo" with "rts" flag but it is not shown. Means my ubuntu is not detecting and showing the TSX. ANy suggestions?
<AggregatedExpcet> SwedeMike: thanks
<zamba> elricsfate: definitely
<zamba> elricsfate: it has to be FOSS
<alexas> i was experimenting with traffic obfurscation and changing parameters in iptables and now my teamviewer can't connect to network
<alexas> sometimes if i restart machine it works
<alexas> but i really need to debug the issue, any ideas where to look at? i know they have their own logs but they too cryptic to my eyes
<alexas> also maybe a dns issue, there is a dnscrypt running probably misconfigured
<alexas> need to solve both of htis joints really
<bumbar> how can i install specific version of package (need elixir 1.2.6, but it installed 1.5.2, here's apt-cache policy output: https://dpaste.de/XFgZ )
<geirha> apt install elixir=1.2.6-1
<geirha> the next apt upgrade will install 1.5.2 again though
<ivdsangen> hi, I have two M2 SSDs that I want to install Ubuntu on, such that it has a single encrypted root filesystem spanning multiple disks, is this possible?
<TandyUK> Hey guys, having issues logging into a remote 14.04 system from certain hosts
<TandyUK> some can login fine, others try, fail and the following is logged in /var/log/auth.log on the system we're trying to login to:
<TandyUK> sshd[10875]: fatal: no matching mac found: client hmac-sha1,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5 server hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-ripemd160 [preauth]
<Ben64> well it says the problem there
<TandyUK> rather cryptically
<TandyUK> openssh is up to date omn the server, so whats the problem?
<TandyUK> Im trying to convert this physical server to a vm using vmware converter
<TandyUK> vmware converter being one of the things unable to connect
<TandyUK> putty from the same machine connects just fine
<Ben64> the client is too old and bad
<Ben64> look at what the client supports, sha1, sha1-96, and md5
<TandyUK> i have no idea what vmware converter supports, its the latest version of it (6.1.1)
<hateball> TandyUK: might want to ask in #vmware then, if someone knows any tips for using the converter
<wook> so i finally figured out the remote desktop problem
<stefycute> hello
<stefycute> i need some help
<stefycute> my chrome isnt working
<stefycute> it tells me it doesnt have a internet connection
<akik> wook: so what was the problem and what is the solution?
<stefycute> when in fact i have a internet connection as you can see
<Ben64> stefycute: does firefox work
<stefycute> nope
<stefycute> just tor
<wook> couldn't get remote desktop to work with xubuntu 16.04, solved it simply by installing vanilla ubuntu 16.04 and downloading the xubuntu desktop environment
<TJ-> stefycute: sounds like the default route is not configured correctly
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wook> but now i'm having the problem that when i switch to the xfce environment desktop sharing no longer works
<stefycute> how do i configure it correctly
<TJ-> stefycute: It depends on how you've got TOR configured. I would have expected that to be the default route in which case everything would 'just work'. It may be the default route has been removed (to prevent anything going out that isn't on TOR) but that you need to configure the applications to use a local TOR proxy
<stefycute> O.o it can do that?
<stefycute> eh?
<TJ-> stefycute: depends on what you've installed and how you've got it configured
<stefycute> i have no idea
<stefycute> so i need to configure tor?
<TJ-> stefycute: sounds like TOR is working but you have to configure applications to use it as a proxy, but you'd need to read the docs on the TOR install you've got
<stefycute> does deleting it and reinstalling it works?
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, I'm using pulseaudio, how do I get volume applet for openbox ?
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed indicator-sound-gtk2 can't run it
<iAmSlow> where can i list snap images?
<skinux> I'm having trouble getting out of mysqld_safe and back to normal mysql
<skinux> ps aux doesn't list it, but it seems to be running using mysqld_safe
<MikeSeth> har har
<longsleep> Hey all, is there a way already to get 16.04 AppArmor profiles to work with Kernel 4.14 as found in Ubuntu mainline ppa? I see lot of deny for dhcpd, cupsd and network-manager with 4.14
<ebinscommando> longsleep: aa-logprof maybe?
<RonaldsMazitis> how to start pnmixer
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<longsleep> ebinscommando: mhm maybe but i was rather looking for a packaged way - would be a shame if 16.04 cannot proberly be used with Kernel 4.14
<skinux> How do I get out of mysqld_safe safe mode?
<ebinscommando> longsleep: afraid I dont know much about apparmor, it's more of an annoyance than a proper security model from where I stand
<ebinscommando> skinux: don't start mysqld_safe?
<skinux> I did that so I could reset root password
<skinux> Will just restarting my system work??
<skinux> Or did it modify configuration so it's always in safe mode??
<ebinscommando> kill mysqld_safe and start normal mysqld
<skinux> I've killed it 5 times, still shows in ps aux
<ebinscommando> skinux: systemd restarting it or something
<skinux> Well, starting mysqld_safe didn't set mysql config to always start safe mode, did it?
<ebinscommando> as far as I know there's no such option in config to begin with
<skinux> Okay. I'll restart my system then.
<skinux> Thank you
<ebinscommando> I just realized that mysqld_safe isn't "safe mode"
<RonaldsMazitis> so there is no volume control applet for openbox ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using tint2 panel
<ebinscommando> longsleep: aren-t apparmor profiles per-app?
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, you can try gnome-sound-applet (from  gnome-control-senter if installed)
<longsleep> ebinscommando: there are profiles for specific apps yes
<ebinscommando> longsleep: and those are shipped with the apps, not with the kernel right?
<RonaldsMazitis> ioria it can't find it
<RonaldsMazitis> gnome-control-center is installed
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, what ? the command or the package ?
<longsleep> ebinscommando: not with the kernel yes - aa profiles are seperate from the kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> command
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, ls /usr/bin/gnome-sound-applet
<ebinscommando> longsleep: in that case why would kernel upgrade break apparmor
<ebinscommando> longsleep: /proc or /sys or /dev changes I can understand, but anything else?
<RonaldsMazitis> ls: cannot access '/usr/bin/gnome-sound-applet': No such file or directory
<longsleep> ebinscommando: because newer kernel has newer aa with newer features - in 4.14 aa has gotten new stuff which seems to be not yet supported/handled in the existing profiles
<longsleep> probably/maybe 17.10 profiles have it - in any case i am wondering if/how a backport of those profiles to 16.04 is feasible/existing
<ebinscommando> longsleep: hrm, then I suppose you're left with looking for updated profiles in upstream source
<longsleep> ebinscommando: sure i could do that - but the average dude cannot - also its a pita to maintain
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, gnome-control-center sound
<RonaldsMazitis> no sound there
<RonaldsMazitis> it seems like it is gone since 16.04
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, try gnome-alsamixer
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> thats not an applet
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, call it from tint
<RonaldsMazitis> like launcher?
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, yep, launcher_item_app = ....
<RonaldsMazitis> louncher
<RonaldsMazitis> that will give me applet?
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, should give you the controls
<RonaldsMazitis> I have pavucontrol for tha
<RonaldsMazitis> t
<RonaldsMazitis> I need fast applet
<RonaldsMazitis> I installed pnmixer, doesn't start at all
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, install     gnome-alsamixer    and set    : launcher_item_app = /usr/share/applications/gnome-alsamixer.desktop
<RonaldsMazitis> did it
<RonaldsMazitis> it's another window
<RonaldsMazitis> not an applet
<RonaldsMazitis> every time I need to switch sound level I need to open window
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not practical
<gvvg_> Hi - I'm running ubuntu 16.04.3 and I can't use the shutdown menu option - it just reboots - I've googled and updated the boot line in grub and added a line to the modules for apm but it still won't shutdown - any ideas?
<gvvg_> this was a fresh install
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, seen this : https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/356413/volume-icon-for-pulseaudio-on-tint2-nothing-works
<skinux> Restarting didn't work, mysqld_safe starts with the machine now.
<sysx1000> hello. I have nameserver in my resolv.conf. it's reachable and it responds to queries, however ANY name resolution in ubuntu ends with "unknown host". What's wrong?
<ioria> RonaldsMazitis, if no joy with tint ,  you can use lxpanel -> add item -> menu -> add -> volume control
<brokencodes> So, has anyone fashioned a bash script to grab a semi-current list of port scanning IP's and other nefarious ne'erdowells, and apply them to the drop connections in iptables?
<brokencodes> I ask because my server is getting scanned nearly constantly from these curmudgens, and it it driving me up a stinking wwwall.
<brokencodes> s/it/is/1]/
<TJ-> brokencodes: so don't log them. You'll just fill up the nftables with one-shot IP addresses of which there are several billion. if there are no services listening on those ports it won't hurt. If there are, either protect them by requiring a VPN, or enforce TLS on them.
<brokencodes> Well, I didnt mean to chase off all the help... dang.
<brokencodes> I have a service on port 8888....
<brokencodes> I need to aonly allow connection by 3 cellular providers, on this particular box...
<sysx1000> any idea, why plain resolv.conf is not working?
<brokencodes> could I drop all connections to 8888 that don't originate from within this tight knit list of IP's?
<brokencodes> sysx1000 pastebin your resolv.conf if you can.
<sysx1000> nameserver 10.0.0.252
<TJ-> brokencodes: yes, if you can get a list of their IP blocks. You can probably get that via BGP using something like looking-glass
<brokencodes> is it in /etc/
<sysx1000> yes
<brokencodes> did you try restarting networking after setting resolve.conf?
<sysx1000> host -t a google.com 10.0.0.252  works just fine
<sysx1000> brokencodes: I use plain resolv.conf without resolvconf package
<TJ-> sysx1000: are you changing it when NetworkManager is managing the DHCP/DNS settings
<brokencodes> not what I asked, but ok...
<sysx1000> no network manager
<BluesKaj> sysx1000, pastrbin your /etc/resolve.conf
<TJ-> sysx1000: so just libc ?
<brokencodes> service networking restart
<sysx1000> it doesn't help
<TJ-> sysx1000: so what've you got nsswitch configured to do?
<sysx1000> hosts: filed
<sysx1000> oops
<sysx1000> hosts: files dns
<brokencodes> show me results for: nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS
<sysx1000> i have no nmcli
<brokencodes> how about nm-tool?
<sysx1000> is it related to networkmanager?
<BluesKaj> no NM , no nmcli
<sysx1000> I have no NM
<brokencodes> try changing resolv.conf to the following...
<BluesKaj> yes, hence no nmcli
<brokencodes> dns-nameservers 10.0.0.252
<TJ-> brokencodes: that isn't the correct syntax!
<TJ-> brokencodes: please don't suggest incorrect settings
<sysx1000> i tried nameserver 8.8.8.8, and dns of my provider - no result
<BluesKaj> sysx1000, which dns nameservers are you using in resolv.conf ?
<sysx1000> nameserver 10.0.0.252
<brokencodes> I'm sorry, I got 3 things going on in my head...
<sysx1000> it's my local net dnscache
<TJ-> sysx1000: so it looks like an issue with either nsswitch, or the libc resolver. As you've not even got resolvconf package installed I'm wondering if you've reduced the system such that you've inadvertently broken something
<brokencodes> add the line I have typed above to interfaces file
<sysx1000> TJ-: it _must_ work with plain resolf.conf and vanilla nsswitch.conf
<BluesKaj> too many network cooks here...
<TJ-> sysx1000: you could try adding "options debug" to /etc/resolv.conf and see if there's anything in syslog (assumes libc was built with the debug support though - not sure if it is)
<sysx1000> I do not understand,what could be broken there - it's a server ubuntu, it does not require any networkmanager stuff
<sysx1000> OK, I will try
<TJ-> sysx1000: see "man 5 resolv.conf" for more hints that may help you
<TJ-> sysx1000: is IPv6 enabled?
<sysx1000> no
<sysx1000> disabled
<TJ-> sysx1000: and which ubuntu release is it?
<sysx1000> 16.04
<brokencodes> custom kernel or vanilla?
<sysx1000> vanilla
<TJ-> sysx1000: hmmm, interesting situation then. Any special local firewall rules added?
<sysx1000> nope :)
<cristian_c> hi
<TJ-> sysx1000: anything extra like SELinux ?
<sysx1000> omg, no :-)
<TJ-> sysx1000: have you checked /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/syslog for clues?
<TJ-> sysx1000: i'm wondering if somehow an apparmor profile might be responsible, or else systemd (!)
<sysx1000> apparmor
<sysx1000> hmm
<sysx1000> it might be a clue
<brokencodes> can I see /etc/network/interfaces ???
<TJ-> sysx1000: apparmor is the default Ubuntu so shouldn't be an issue unless you've changed profiles
<sysx1000> I haven't
<cristian_c> I've a ite 9135 dvb chip (with remote control), it uses dvb-afatech9035 driver, and i've typed sudo ir-keytable; ir-keytable and evtest perform successfully keypresses on the remote control. Unfortunately, enabled protocol field is empty and if I try to configure shortcuts in kaffeine, many keys don't work
<sysx1000> well, auth log only contains 'Could not detect cgroupfs hierarchy.'
<cristian_c> I've tried to modprobe some nec modules, because the remote control supports the nec protocol, but I don't know how to solve the issue
<TJ-> sysx1000: have you tried running "sudo tcpdump -ni <ETHx> 'udp and port 53' " whilst expecting the libc resolver to work? See if it sends out network requests?
<TJ-> sysx1000: is it on hardware, a VM, or a container?
<sysx1000> TJ-: just have tried
<sysx1000> no packets even were fired
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<brokencodes> open another terminal and fire off a dig command
<TJ-> sysx1000: at least the limits to the localhost then
<TJ-> sysx1000: if it's a container or VM it could be constrained by the host policy
<sysx1000> well, I have lxc on this host
<brokencodes> sysx1000: it would help if we knew if HW, VM or container
<TJ-> sysx1000: but it's the hardware host that is suffering, not a guest?
<sysx1000> but it is bare metal hardware, not emulated
<sysx1000> yes, host is suffering, correct
<TJ-> sysx1000: and this survives the host being rebooted?
<sysx1000> totally :)
<brokencodes> can you share your interfaces file
<TJ-> sysx1000: has it always happened? if not, when did you notice it started? what changes or updates were applied just prior?
<sysx1000> Well, after today's update
<TJ-> sysx1000: ahhh... check /var/log/apt/history.log and term.log for clues
<sysx1000> brokencodes: auto enp2s0 / iface enp2s0 inet dhcp - enp2s0 has dedicated IP in server's dhcp by MAC
<brokencodes> does ifconfig still show the enp's or has it changed them to ethX
<TJ-> sysx1000: consider the upgraded packages, and if suspect read their changelog from /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.gz
<sysx1000> enp2s0
<TJ-> brokencodes: the interface is up and non-libc name lookups work
<sysx1000> TJ-: correct
<sysx1000> that's just bizzare
<TJ-> sysx1000: you may have picked up on a regression here, so it's important to try to find out which package upgrade could cause this. Has the sytem been rebooted since the upgrade (could be needed when libc packages are upgraded) ?
<brokencodes> he already stated it survives a reboot
<TJ-> sysx1000: Arghh!  I see libnss3 was upgraded
<sysx1000> hmm
<sysx1000> OK
<TJ-> sysx1000: actually, here I see it as available, I haven't installed it. Have you
<sysx1000> yes, I see
<TJ-> sysx1000: "apt-cache policy libnss3"
<DomingoMontoya> Is there a way to install a package [lxd] from backports and have it get the necessary dependencies, without editing apt prefs to give backports or individual packages a higher prio? Like a one time option to apt-get?
<TJ-> DomingoMontoya: packages in backports should depend on the exact version they require
<brokencodes> backports dependencies are ranged.
<brokencodes> exactly
<DomingoMontoya> TJ-: Yeah, and they do. But if I want to install one package from backports, I want it to pull the proper depends from backports.
<DomingoMontoya> Without giving backports a high prio, or adding a bunch of prio prefs to apt for each dependency.
<brokencodes> depends: libblahblah:>1.45<1.67
<TJ-> DomingoMontoya: that should pull the dependencies from backports if that's where they are
<saml_> i'm gonna build packages bro
<DomingoMontoya> TJ-: It doesn't though, because backports on server is a low prio. If I check with apt-policy, I can see the proper version it depends on available in backports, but it won't get automatically.
<killown> can't install anything in ubuntu http://sprunge.us/VFbc
<killown> everything says AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'compose'
<DomingoMontoya> I'm giving the option to specify the version from backports on the command line: apt install lxd=2.18-0ubuntu3~16.04.2
<DomingoMontoya> https://pastebin.com/AkhRCLjy
<killown> omg apt sucks so much http://sprunge.us/TeJj
<TJ-> DomingoMontoya: have you tried "apt-get --with-new-pkgs install ..."
<killown> this shits break so easily
<leftyfb> killown: watch the language please
<TJ-> killown: did you change the default python version on the system?
<leftyfb> a simple "Here's the error I get. Can someone help me troubleshoot this?" would have been adequate
<TJ-> killown:  the problem is in the package python-pip, and specifically its post-inst script
<DomingoMontoya> TJ-: not understood in combination with options I've given. hrm. Well, thanks, I have to run on a call right now. I'll come back to this later.
<TJ-> DomingoMontoya: needs apt-get, not apt
<killown> TJ- how do I fix it?
<maslo> hi guys, what would cause clients to not be able to connect to my website once in a while? I am checking the apache access log in real time and I'm still getting a lot of requests but I don't think some of them actually connects (they time out), we have >50g free ram, > 60 g hdd, the database is on the same server (mysql) and the website uses php, apache2 and is sloppy. The thing is that it was running
<maslo> smoothly for a while, no changes have been made to the code but now once in a while clients calls and complains that their request timed out we call the dedeciated server company and they said their network is fine, the hardware for our server is fine and our dev ops team cannot find the solution (we outsource all our devops to a local team) but I don't think they are working that hard because this has been
<maslo> happening on and off for a week and we're losing a lot of money if you guys have any suggestions as to what it could be, what logs to check, etc that would be good  I'm a programmer, not a dev ops I donT know all that much, just the basics.
<maslo> Server is Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS on cogeco peer1, apache2 is 2.4.7
<wook> if i share a drive with samba and want to mount it in fstab am i required to run CIFS?
<TJ-> maslo: are there any hardware load-balancers in front of your server, or a CDN?
<killown> TJ-, where is the post-script location?
<sysx1000> TJ-:
<sysx1000> the problem was
<sysx1000> that after reboot resolv.conf became readable only by root
<sysx1000> :\
<TJ-> killown: the problemis actually caused by some python change affecting the functools
<maslo> no there is not Tj-
<sysx1000> i.e. it has perms 0600, WEIRD!
<TJ-> sysx1000: that is very weird!
<TJ-> sysx1000: is that happening repeatedly?
<sysx1000> after each reboot
<killown> TJ-, yes, pip isn't working anymore and the script is using it
<sysx1000> I suppose, some dhcpc scripts might do that
<killown> TJ-, http://sprunge.us/Ffag
<skinux> How do I make mysql stop starting as safemode? And how do I shut down safemode? I'm been trying with no success.
<skinux> This is fucked. ps aux shows the processes, but kill tells me it can't find the processes.
<saml_> pbuilder-dist trusty create     fails W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/23/. mount -t proc proc /proc
<saml_> See /var/cache/pbuilder/build/23/./debootstrap/debootstrap.log      but it removes that directory
<leftyfb> skinux: please watch the language
<skinux> Sorry
<saml_> skinux, is there pid?
<TJ-> maslo: OK, because there is a known issue with load-balancers and apache with TCP_DEFER_ACCEPT
<skinux> It appears so
<TJ-> maslo: I investigated it about 10 years ago and it can still affect some installations. See bug #134274
<ubottu> bug 134274 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "TCP_DEFER_ACCEPT causes random HTTP connection failures in load-balanced web-server farms" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134274
<skinux> I believe there are PIDs in this https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/198bfea8dc1395cdd0915af9ae1e8b54
<swift110_> hey all
<saml_> how do you build ubuntu packages for your software?
<saml_> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html  i was following this but  pbuilder-dist <release> create   fails
<web_dev> hi
<web_dev> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/apache2
<web_dev> works for you?
<leftyfb> web_dev: what do you need that ppa for?
<web_dev> leftyfb, apache 2.4
<web_dev> gpg: requesting key xxxxxxxx  from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> web_dev: apache 2.4 is available in all supported versions of ubuntu
<web_dev> keyserver timed out
<leftyfb> web_dev: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<web_dev> leftyfb, yes, but i'm on 12.04
<web_dev> and PLEASE
<web_dev> don't suggest me to upgrade
<web_dev> because I CAN'T
<leftyfb> web_dev: that PPA doesn't have packages for 12.04
<leftyfb> since it's not supported anymore
<web_dev> so there is no other workaround?
<leftyfb> compile or upgrade
<leftyfb> web_dev: why can't you upgrade?
<web_dev> because it's an old unsupported server
<leftyfb> web_dev: as in, you've tried installing 16.04 and it failed and were told by someone from here or Canonical that installing 16.04 or later will not work on that hardwarE?
<web_dev> yes i tried
<web_dev> does not boot
<maslo> nothing has been updated on the server in 2 weeks TJ- and the issues started happening mid last week
<leftyfb> web_dev: does not boot what? What error did you get? Did you come here looking for help with it?
<web_dev> leftyfb seems that 12.04.5 installs apache 2.4
<web_dev> it's right?
<web_dev> leftyfb, no errors, black screen, i think it's a bootloader problem
<leftyfb> web_dev: ok, how about we try to troubleshoot that instead of working on an unsupported platform?
<TJ-> maslo: and connections are arriving at the server, but not being replied to?
<TJ-> maslo: confirmed by tcpdump/pcap ?
<web_dev> leftyfb, i think i didn't asked you anything about my unsupported device
<leftyfb> web_dev: 12.04 is the unsupported platform
<saml_> http://debocker.debian.net/  is this good?
<web_dev> is possible to update 12.04 to 12.04.5 ?
<web_dev> if yes, how?
<ebinscommando> maslo: you may have apache or its underlings leak memory or run out of sockets, examine apache logs carefully
<oerheks> web_dev, no, 12.04 is dead, EOL
<leftyfb> web_dev: I would be happy to help you troubleshoot getting 16.04 installed.
<TJ-> leftyfb: 12.04 is under extended support until April 2019
<web_dev> leftyfb, i would be happy to make it working on my device
<oerheks> TJ-, only if you pay for that
<TJ-> web_dev: could I suggest you install a minimal 14.04 chroot on the system, and run it's apache2.4
<TJ-> oerheks: the security updates still come through
<web_dev> is possible to dist upgrade without changing the kernel?
<oerheks> TJ-, with subscription only, i guess.
<TJ-> oerheks: I don't have a subscription but I have 12.04 servers getting upgrades
<oerheks> i don't believe that :-(
<leftyfb> web_dev: https://www.ubuntu.com/support/esm
<TJ-> oerheks: well it's a fact
<leftyfb> either way, I feel it would be just as much work to get 16.04 installed onto it at this point
<TJ-> oerheks: see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25673522/
<oerheks> TJ-, without esm?
<TJ-> web_dev: a chroot 14.04 install is quick to do and you know you're using Ubuntu packages. Then you just need to customise the /etc/initd./apache2 script by moving it from the chroot to the host, and adding the appropriate chroot ... prefixes to commands that need to operate inside the chroot
<TJ-> oerheks: indeed
<ebinscommando> maslo: a good test would be to perform the same web request locally while mapping the domain in question to 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<ebinscommando> if it responds your problem is outside the box
<ebinscommando> also, this is a question for #httpd not here
<web_dev> TJ-: https://serverfault.com/questions/677697/ubuntu-12-04-5-is-installing-apache-2-4-not-2-2
<TJ-> web_dev: that makes sense if the server has HWE enabled
<web_dev> maybe i can download apache 2.4 and compile
<ebinscommando> there are ppas for 2.4
<ebinscommando> and im quite sure it is in 16.x
<TJ-> web_dev: you'd need to deal with a myriad of dependency builds too; as I've said twice now the quickest is to do a chroot install of a minimal 14.04
<web_dev> TJ-, upgrading to 14.04, the kernel will be updated?
<TJ-> web_dev: yes, if the system isn't running the 12.04.5 HWE kernel already
<oerheks> web_dev, why does a kernel update bother you?
<skinux> Why does MySQL installation NOT ask for a root password? IT renders me unable to do anything with it.
<TJ-> skinux: "dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-X.Y" might help (X.Y being the version)
<pavlos> skinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/766900/mysql-doesnt-ask-for-root-password-when-installing
<web_dev> oerheks, because, if i change the kernel, the system will not boot anymore
<skinux> OH I swear it is an endless circle
<oerheks> web_dev, hard to believe that is true.
<TJ-> oerheks: not if the server doesn't support PAE
<ebinscommando> skinux: unless your box has multiple users, having a root password is pretty pointless, besides mysql 5.7 has by default identity authentication for unix root
<web_dev> oerheks, it's a dev board connected to a LCD trough GPIO
<web_dev> the driver are only for kernel 3.2
<wtalleghany> ///
<skinux> I don't care about root account, I want to create a user for a web app to use.
<skinux> I can't do that without connecting as root as far as I can tell.
<leftyfb> so you do care about the root account
<skinux> I just want my app to be able to use database, that is what I care about.
<leftyfb> skinux: follow the instructions pavlos sent you to reset the root account password, then create your user
<skinux> That page tells me to use --skip-grant-tables which is what started this whole mess in the first place.
<skinux> Why the hell does Ubuntu have a default setup that can't even be used.
<rond_> Hi! Questions about ubuntu 15.10 aren't answered here?
<leftyfb> skinux: please settle down. We don't know what problems you had during your setup, but I know for a fact, on dozens of installations of Ubuntu server 16.04, when I pick mysql server, it asks me to set a root password for myself.
<leftyfb> myself/mysql
<leftyfb> skinux: Regardless, there's no sense in arguing about something that has already passed and will not come up again (by the sounds of it)
<oerheks> rond_, 15.10 is dead, EOL, upgrade please
<leftyfb> skinux: I would follow the instructions given to you
<rond_> oerheks: can I upgrade ubuntu without reinstalling it? I wouldn't like to install all the packages I have currently installed
<oerheks> rond_, depends, if they are original from the repos, yes, private PPA's will be disabled, and manually installed packages too.
<skinux> Okay, last thing it said to do was shutdown mysql using mysqladmin, do I now start it normally?
<leftyfb> Canonical should really make it clear during download/installation that non-LTS versions are only supported for 6 months
<rond_> that may be reason that apt-get update doesn't work for me? (ubuntu 15.10)
<leftyfb> rond_: yes
<leftyfb> rond_: unless you want to upgrade every 6 months, I would suggest only installing LTS releases. The latest is 16.04 and the next will be 18.04 coming out in April.
<rond_> I will remember that
<rond_> So, you say that there is no other way to fix my apt-get update than to change Ubuntu version?
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<leftyfb> rond_: to get upgrades, correct
<oerheks> this is your fix to upgrade to 16.04
<rond_> thanks
<web_dev> on ubuntu 16.04
<web_dev> i installed unity
<web_dev> but at bootup i can see only guest user
<web_dev> not "ubuntu" user
<web_dev> why?
<pavlos> web_dev: are you booting the installed version or the liveCD ? if you defined a user during install, you should get the unity prompt to enter user/pw or if you selected to auto login, it should login with that user.
<web_dev> pavlos, no
<web_dev> i installed unity in a second time
<web_dev> previously i used only terminal
<leftyfb> web_dev: are we talking about the same machine that was running 12.04 before?
<web_dev> no
<web_dev> it's another one
<web_dev> with ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> web_dev: did you use the desktop cd?
<web_dev> no
<web_dev> i used linaro
<alkisg> !linaro
<alkisg> I don't think that's an official ubuntu release supported here, is it?
<web_dev> linaro it's not a release
<alkisg> They probably have their own support methods...
<web_dev> linaro i it's only a group of people
<alkisg> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<web_dev> the distro is ubuntu 16.04
<alkisg> Well they obviously have their own installer which you used
<alkisg> Anyway, what's the output of `ls /home`?
<alkisg> Do you see users there?
<tgm4883> web_dev: might want to try #linaro
<web_dev> no
<alkisg> Then their installer didn't create a user
<web_dev> i downloaded tar.gz of ubuntu on the official ubuntu website
<alkisg> It's not standard ubuntu, we don't know it
<web_dev> alkisg, you don't know what you are saying
<web_dev> it's the official 16.04 release of ubuntu
<web_dev> maybe you don't know how to help me and you tell me that isn't supported
<alkisg> Which .tar.gz did you download? Link?
<tgm4883> web_dev: maybe you relax a little bit since you did say you used linaro, so it's understandable why people are confused
<oerheks> web_dev, did you chroot linaro with ubuntu???
<web_dev> tgm4883, i'm afraid that people need a little thing to say "isn't supported"
<web_dev> oerheks, yes
<oerheks> web_dev, that is your issue then
<oerheks> there is a #linaro group here on freenode, good luck!
<web_dev> ARM based rootfs
<web_dev> www.ubuntu.com
<alkisg> web_dev: can you paste a specific link for the tar.gz here?
<oerheks> alkisg, take him to #linaro please
<web_dev> https://rcn-ee.com/rootfs/eewiki/minfs/ubuntu-16.04.3-minimal-armhf-2017-08-08.tar.xz
<alkisg> web_dev: a link from ubuntu.com?
<web_dev> yes you can find also there
<alkisg> Link?
<web_dev> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-base/releases/16.04/release/
<alkisg> I don't see ubuntu-16.04.3-minimal-armhf-2017-08-08.tar.xz there
<web_dev> alkisg, stop please, you simply want to help me, that's clear, never mind.
<web_dev> *don't
<alkisg> web_dev: no worries I help people many hours per day. If you don't understand why I'm trying to help you like this, no problem from me
<alkisg> First you need to tell people what are you using, and then people will be able to help you. Different installers give very different results.
<web_dev> linaro is a silent channel since days, weeks..
<web_dev> it's not an useful suggestion to say "ask linaro"
<alkisg> It's useful to say "we don't know linaro's installer"
<oerheks> there is a channel called #ubuntu-arm, but i doubt you will get support by that private build of mister robert nelson
<alkisg> They might have different methods of support
<alkisg> Wikies, mailing lists, forums, whatever. But if we don't know the image that you're using, we can't help.
<web_dev> i just asked why unity doesn't see my own user
<leftyfb> web_dev: because you used an installer that was not from ubuntu
<leftyfb> web_dev: a regular ubuntu installation will setup a user
<alkisg> Maybe that installer doesn't create users, and have instructions somewhere on what they expect you to do to add them
<alkisg> We can't know what that installer does.
<sgen> Hey Im running ubuntu 16.04 right now but need to setup a dual boot, whats the best way to create a windows 10 boot usb on ubuntu 16.04?
<tgm4883> web_dev: what UID is your user?
<web_dev> tgm4883, IDK
<oerheks> sgen, WOEusb http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<tgm4883> web_dev: can you.... look then?
<web_dev> sure
<pavlos> web_dev: can you look at /etc/passwd file
<leftyfb> tgm4883:
<leftyfb> <oerheks> web_dev, did you chroot linaro with ubuntu???
<leftyfb> <web_dev> oerheks, yes
<tgm4883> ah
<sgen> oerheks: ok thanks
<scorpex> greetings all, trying to work out a weird issue with chromium on ubuntu. Sometimes when I press CTRL+C or right-click > Copy ...to copy text, the entire tab will freeze and I have to close it. All other tabs are fine unless I try to copy, and then the same issue. any ideas or anyone experienced this? Thanks.
<leftyfb> scorpex: sounds like a very chromium-specific problem. I use chrome and have never seen that issue.
<zarzar> i recently installed another version of arm-linux-gnueabi and arm-linux-gnueabihf cross gcc/g++ via apt-get, i noticed the assembler binutils was not updated, is this normal?
<TJ-> zarzar: you need binutils-arm-linux-gnueabi{,hf} too
<zarzar> TJ- it is installed but not differentiated by version
<zarzar> usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc and /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc-4.9 on my machine, but only one /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/as
<zarzar> correction: usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc-5 and /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc-4.9 on my machine, but only one /usr/arm-linux-gnueabihf/bin/as
<dckx-m> hi, quick question. I want to install python 3.6.3 in ubuntu using apt... but, I can only find instructions for apt-get. Wasn't apt supposed to replace apt-get, which is kind of deprecated? I remember reading something about that somewhere
<nacc> dckx-m: apt and apt-get are differnnt frontends
<oerheks> !info python3.6
<ubottu> python3.6 (source: python3.6): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 3.6). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.1-1ubuntu0~17.04.0 (zesty), package size 159 kB, installed size 288 kB
<oerheks> dckx-m, 3.6.1 is availabe
<dckx-m> nacc: in general, should one use one over the other?
<oerheks> dckx-m, with 16.04 apt is introduced, still apt-get works too
<dckx-m> oerheks: thanks
<dckx-m> oerheks: but isn't it funny that python is available through apt-get and no apt?
<Term1nal> Where can I find the .mount files? I was trying to troubleshoot something yesterday, I can't remember the directory
<dckx-m> oerheks: or that's not how it works and I am not understanding a thing>
<oerheks> dckx-m, is it?
<oerheks> can you show a pastebin of the messages?
<dckx-m> oerheks: It seems I was mistaken (i.e. I wasn't understanding anything, as usual). Anyway I'm leaving now, will try to isntall later. I'll come back if I can't do ti myself. Thanks for the help
<oerheks> dckx-m, have fun!
<jamisnemo> One of my ubuntu machines is having issues cleanly running apt upgrade. "dpkg: error processing archive [...] unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/info/<some package name>': Operation not permitted"
<jamisnemo> I've checked the permissions on /var/lib/dpkg/info and they look right compared to my other machines
<jamisnemo> Is apt/dpkg somehow not running as root?
<jamisnemo> I'm running apt upgrade after using sudo su -
<jamisnemo> And rerunning it seems to work.
<gde33> how should I  go about re-encoding a hd video so that my hp mini / celleron cpu can play it?
<gde33> (lubuntu)
<gde33> having it die trying doesn't seem a very good out of the box :P
<eterno> o.o
<eterno> Yes
<tgm4883> gde33: handbrake seems a popular choice last time I did that
<tgm4883> gde33: or plexmediaserver if your CPU is powerful enough
<gde33> cool ty
<gde33> any tip for a format to chose? The laptop has tons of GB to waste.
<JanSch> hi, I've noticed weird disk caching(?) behavior regarding external storage devices. when I dd an image onto an SD card, it immediately jumps to 900 MB complete. when I press CTRL+C, it takes a long time (about a minute) to exit.
<JanSch> I also remember swapping USB drives, and seeing the content of one on the other
<JanSch> Is it documented somewhere how disk read/write caching works, and how can I turn this down or off?
<Term1nal> I was advised to try disabling lightdm yesterday when troubleshooting an issue
<Term1nal> now I can't get it to run anymore.
<Term1nal> unless I manually start it
<Term1nal> I found that systemctl enable lightdm.service doesn't make a symlink, so I made the symlink myself, but it's still not starting. I still get a text login
<Term1nal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1595454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1595454 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemctl cannot reenable lightdm (with workaround)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Term1nal> the workaround described does not appear to work
<Term1nal> if I log in textually and run systemctl start lightdm, it works as expected.
<Term1nal> this is not ideal
<oerheks> Terminto enable lightdm again, sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target ( i think you have used sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target ??)
<Term1nal> oerheks: yeah that's what it was, I checked my grub config
<Term1nal> it didn't update the first time to remove the multi-user nomodeset paramter
<Term1nal> I had to run it again to get it to go
<Term1nal> it's working now :)
<TJ-> Term1nal: did you leave the systemd.unit=multi-user.target in the kernel config?
<Term1nal> thanks
<Term1nal> TJ-: I did, yeah, I ran update-grub to remove it, but it didn't take the first time
<TJ-> Term1nal: ahhh, you used set-default
<Term1nal> I had to run it againt o get it to take
<Term1nal> but the issue ended up being that .mount file
<TJ-> Term1nal: so you've got the video drivers sorted now too?
<Term1nal> it's running off nouveau right now
<Term1nal> I might just leave it like that
<TJ-> that's good :)
<Term1nal> nvidia driver was a bit finnicky
<Term1nal> but nouveau doesn't seem to like external monitors on this system
<Term1nal> so I don't know...
<Term1nal> although now I have a new problem @.@
<Term1nal> lightdm comes up fine.. putting in the user password doesn't start the desktop
<Term1nal> it goes to a text screen then falls back to lightdm login
<Term1nal> seems only to be that one user account
<Term1nal> tried a secondary test account and it works as expected.
<TJ-> Term1nal: from terminal log-in as the affect user, then check $HOME/.xsession-errors. Also check that the user, and not root, owns $HOME/.Xauthority
<TJ-> Term1nal: it's possible all those emergency/root tests you did caused root to write that file
<TJ-> Term1nal: so now, your regular user can't replace/update it
<Term1nal> yeah could be.
<Term1nal> checking now.
<Term1nal> first reinstalling the nvidia driver, nouveau still won't do anything with my external monitors
<Term1nal> just doesn't even detect them >.<
<Term1nal> since it ended up not being the nvidia driver, and instead it was a bad auto-generated fstab .mount file for an encrypted secondary drive.
<Term1nal> it was relying on the mount entry from fstab, that only exists when the encrypted volume is present.
<Term1nal> the drive sits un-mounted and encrypted until it's used. which then prompts a password and mounts to the location that was found in fstab
<Term1nal> since that drive isn't mounted at boot, the mount point in fstab wasn't there and systemd went to emergency mode
<thyriaen> How can i move the top panel to the bottom in gnome3 ?
<Term1nal> oh shoot, I don't know how to get to that .xsession-errors thing because the home folder is encrypted.
<Term1nal> TJ-: nvm, but the .xsession thing has no errors, and .Xauthority owned by root
<Term1nal> changing that now
<TJ-> Term1nal: that'll fix it
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: perhaps the #ubuntu-gnome guys might know that1
<Term1nal> yup that did the tric
<Term1nal> trick*
<oerheks> thyriaen, maybe this extention is your answer, https://askubuntu.com/questions/132786/how-can-i-move-the-top-panel-to-the-bottom-in-gnome-3 or check out gnome-tweak-tool
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.24.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 170 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<thyriaen> oerheks, lotuspsychje thanks will do
<t0th_-> hi
<t0th_-> i upgrade my hhvm to 3.22 how i can downgrade to version before upgraded it ?
<oerheks> t0th_-, remove it, and reinstall from the our repo? make sure you backup stuff
<Term1nal> TJ-: it's just one thnig after another D:
<Term1nal> now my nvidia-setting doesn't.... show any settings.
<Term1nal> any external displays still aren't showing.
<Term1nal> so frustrating.
<TJ-> Term1nal: have you reinstalled the nvidia driver then? nvidia-settings is proprietary for the nvidia driver only
<Term1nal> TJ-: I have, yeah.
<Term1nal> the nvidia-settings launches, but there's no display configuration tab
<Term1nal> just the application profiles
<TJ-> Term1nal: that suggests the nvidia driver isn't there! Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> Term1nal: there are 2 nvidia drivers - the kernel driver module and the X server driver module. Both need to be active for the GUI to be using nvidia (drivers) all through
<Term1nal> hmmm yeah it appears to have loaded nouveau
<Term1nal> I have installed nvidia-375 and it's bubbled in the additional driver gui
<Term1nal> I have a theory
<Term1nal> in troubleshooting I added nouveau to /etc/modules
<Term1nal> that might be it
<Term1nal> failed to load module nvidia
<Term1nal> that must be the culprit
<Bashing-om> Term1nal: ' lsmod | grep nouveau ; dpkg -l | grep nvidia* " shows what ?
<rond_> Hi! Is it normal that when I try to create a bootable USB stick from just downloaded ubuntu 16.04.3, Rufus asks about downloading some additional files? (ldlinux.sys and ldlinux.bss) ?
<MaidRenamon> Yes, just install the files.
<rond_> The prompt isn't mentioned in official Ubuntu guide, hence the question
<MaidRenamon> It's fine, just click the button to download them.
<oerheks> rond_, seems normal, i doubt it is oke.. https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues/487
<oerheks> rond when you install ubuntu without internet/updates, you still can make an usb with the internal tool, without those files
<rond_> okay, I just wanted to make sure that rufus isn't doing anything suspicious. After all, i'm going to set up the whole OS, so it should be safe; )
<oerheks> rond_, you are the 1st to mention it, i doubt rufus now
<rond_> you doubt rufus? Could you say more of what you mean?
<oerheks> no, i gave you 2 urls, find out yourself it you trust it?
<rond_> I didn't quite understand "I doubt rufus" as an English sentence - you have second thoughts about rufus as a safe software? Or what did you mean?
<oerheks> i doubt those downloads, why are they necessary?
<rond_> oerheks: without them the creation of bootable USB stick woulndn't continue
<SimonNL> doubt that
<oerheks> rond_, on ubuntu usb-creator does not need that.
<MaidRenamon> I think he's trying to use Rufus on Windows, guys.
<rond_> Oh, i didn't mention that. Sorry. MaidRenamon is correct
<MaidRenamon> In which case, when I did it, it did ask to download additional files.
<MaidRenamon> Just let them download it.
<MaidRenamon> Rufus is safe. They even recommend it on Ubuntu's site.
<Threadnaught> hi, i'm running 17.04 and I've been having issues compiling rocksdb and apparently it has to do with the linker (what the people in #gcc said), the linker is you guys right?
<nacc> Threadnaught: the linker is ld, generally
<Threadnaught> so can I ask you guys?
<nacc> Threadnaught: ask away
<Threadnaught> thanks, I was about to kms if I got bounced to yet another channel
<oerheks> those downloads are not needed at all.. https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues/945
<oerheks> so i doubt them.
<Threadnaught> rocksdb compiled and ran fine on 16.04, but ever since I upgraded to 17.10 it doesn't. Downloading the latest version from git (that is passing all the tests that facebook can throw at it) and compiling it works fine, but if I run those same tests on my computer it complains. v8 js also compiles but passes all of the tests. As soon as I try to compile anything using the static libs from either, I get a wall of error messages.
<Threadnaught> It would appear that some things just aren't getting compiled into the .a files
<Threadnaught> and I have no clue why
<nacc> Threadnaught: 17.10? you just said 17.04
<Threadnaught> I mean .04 sorry
<Threadnaught> long day
<B105PH3RE> how can I get ip_masquerade support to netstat I keep getting error message when I run netstat -M and i'm using  │@tomaw
<B105PH3RE>                    | iptables masquereding on a server... netstat: no support for `ip_masquerade' on this system.y
<B105PH3RE> can I get netstat -M to work using iptables masquereding getting error msg
<B105PH3RE> [oh nvm you can't its for ipchains only
<B105PH3RE> anyway to show active masquerade connections
<Threadnaught> nacc: what should I do?
<nacc> Threadnaught: I feel like there's something missing from your description. You compiled on what release and ran on what release? It's not surprising, presumig whatever this is is a dynamic executable, that if you compiled it on 16.04 and ran it on 17.04, it might notw ork
<Threadnaught> no I compiled everything fresh
<nacc> Threadnaught: on 17.04?
<Threadnaught> I even downgraded my compiler version then recompiled everything fresh and it didn't work
<nacc> Threadnaught: "
<nacc> Threadnaught: sorry, reading what you wrote -- you say the tests passed fine and then say they don't
<nacc> Threadnaught: perhaps use a pastebin, show the environments and what happens with working and non-working cases
<Threadnaught> the tests run fine on github
<Threadnaught> fail on my pc
<Threadnaught> run fine on my old pc
<Threadnaught> fail on my new one
<Threadnaught> only difference is updated version of ubuntu
<Threadnaught> I even downgraded my compiler version
<Threadnaught> didn't work then
<nacc> Threadnaught: can you use a pastebin and show what is happening (error messages)
<Threadnaught> ok
<nacc> Threadnaught: did the gcc people tell you what was wrong with the linker?
<wook> is it possible to make .smbcredentials1, .smbcredentials2, and so on?
<wook> for a samba shared drive?
<Threadnaught> nacc: they didn't seem too interested tbh, kept trying to fix problems I didn't have
<Threadnaught> nacc: used nm to look inside the file and it didn't have functions in it that it itself was calling
<konrados> Please..., can someone help me with my wifi connection dropping? It looses connection every few minutes for a few seconds up to few minutes - here is some more info, like syslog - https://askubuntu.com/questions/961631/usb-wifi-keeps-dropping-the-connection
<Threadnaught> nacc: it was broken enough that tests which ran facebook ran them didn't run on mine
<konrados> please, ppl, I've been struggling with it for soooo long :(
<phelix> I am not sure what is up with my server but when I add a name server it works for a few days and then it stops and can't resolve anything. I have read all sorts of things on google about running sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf but nothing seems ot work. Could someone maybe help give me some advice here?
<codepython777> how can i tell ubuntu to mount a usb device with particular ID to /dev/ttyUSB0?
<konrados> Hi again, I got disconnected, did someone answer by a chance?
<konrados> ^ this (disconnecting) is actually the problem I've been trying to solve
<konrados> for weeks now :(
<pavlos> codepython777: you may have to define a UDEV rule ... see http://hintshop.ludvig.co.nz/show/persistent-names-usb-serial-devices/
<nacc> konrados: what does `lsmod | grep rtl` say?
<konrados> nacc, - https://paste.ubuntu.com/25675376/
<nacc> konrados: and `lsmod | grep 8192` ?
<konrados> nacc, - https://paste.ubuntu.com/25675383/
<pzn> old ubuntu releases I used to change /etc/inittab to change the number of running "getty" and tty. newer ubuntu, what should I search for? tried without success: grep -rn getty /etc/
<Sicnus> What is the best way to migrate my laptop to a new desktop?  Both are 17.04    I keep trying to copy /home but since I'm running the laptop, it gives a bunch of errors and doesn't copy everything.  I'd like to just back everything up to a 2T USB drive I have and then I can slowly move things in as I need them onthe new desktop.
<codepython777> pavlos: thanks for the link.
<nacc> konrados: where did you get the driver from?
<pavlos> konrados: does this link help? ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/820886/problem-with-tp-link-tl-wn823n?noredirect=1&lq=1
<konrados> nacc, I first tried building it from sources available officially, but encountered compilation problems (..something.. already defined) then after some googling I used this: https://launchpad.net/~hanipouspilot/+archive/ubuntu/rtlwifi
<nacc> konrados: if you got it from the ppa mentioed there, then you need to talk to the ppa owner for support (it's nnot an ubunntu package)
<pzn> where is the file to configure tty/getty in ubuntu which uses systemd-sysv ?
<konrados> nacc, yes, it's the link mentioned by pavlos -
<konrados> so, pavlos - yes, this is where I have the driver from
<pavlos> ok
<konrados> nacc, but... do I have any other option? The official one didn't compile, then this one "worked", are there any other options?
<nacc> konrados: what "official" one?
<konrados>  sec...
<konrados> nacc, - http://www.tp-link.com/us/download/TL-WN823N.html#Driver and now I noticed two things, first they say it's for "Linux (kernel 2.6.18 ~ 3.10.10)" and second, opinions here are rather negative: http://www.tp-link.com/us/products/details/cat-5520_TL-WN823N.html o_O Like "Does not work with new linux like Ubuntu 16.06"
<leftyfb> That's good because there is no such thing as 16.06. So I guess they're right.
<konrados> wait, who's right? I'm a bit lost here
<FuZi0N> https://pastebin.com/UzMzzdHL
<FuZi0N> Any idea why i can't ping my 2nd ip at the end of that config? I'm running Ubuntu Server 16.04
<nacc> konrados: so two things, that is ot "official" to this channel. THat is what tp-linnk says.
<nacc> konrados: well, multiple thigs
<nacc> konrados: they clearly say it doesn't work on newer kernels
<nacc> konrados: and that it's unsupported when it does work
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: is the interface up?
<konrados> ooooh
<FuZi0N> enp6s0f0 is up yes
<oerheks> the git fixes for 8192cu should work, with kernel 4.8 https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2352681
<FuZi0N> the main ip works
<FuZi0N> just not the failover i added at the end
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: then you need to bring it up
<leftyfb> it won't ping unless the interface is up
<FuZi0N> [2:26:03PM] <FuZi0N> enp6s0f0 is up yes
<FuZi0N> the interface is up...
<tgm4883> FuZi0N: where are you trying to ping it from? And are you sure you want to set it to a /32 ?
<tgm4883> Since it's more than likely a /24 right?
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: the other ip's need to be added to virtual interfaces.
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: do any of the additional ip's show up in ifconfig or ip addr?
<FuZi0N> yes
<FuZi0N> the original ip shows up fine
<pavlos> konrados: can you paste, apt-cache policy dkms
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: I didn't ask about the original ip
<FuZi0N> https://quickbox.io/wiki/set-up-a-cdn-for-plex-with-cloudflare-nginx/
<FuZi0N> i was trying to follow this tutorial
<FuZi0N> step 2
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: to clarify, enp6s0f0 is not the interface for your additional ip's. It will probably be something like enp6s0f0:0 or FuZi0N: to clarify, enp6s0f0 is not the interface for your additional ip's. It will probably be something like enp6s0f0:1
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: do any of the additional ip's show up in ifconfig or ip addr?
<leftyfb> FuZi0N: did you reboot since making that change to interfaces? Did you run the command(s) manually to see if they worked?
<Term1nal> There a way to get systemd fstab-generator to ignore a particular fstab entry?
<konrados> nacc, thank you very much for your help. There is just one thing the adapter DID work better (although not perfectly) like two months ago... if this was a driver problem, that wouldn't be the case, right? Plus, right now, the connection gets worser the more I use the net, like watching youtube video kills it for a loooong time, I know it sounds funny, but it's true. Is this maybe a hint of something?
<nacc> konrados: i have no idea, sorry -- could be a kernel update in between two months ago and now
<konrados> nacc, thing is I didn't do any upgrades, which brings  a question for the next occasion
<konrados> pavlos, - https://paste.ubuntu.com/25675536/
<pavlos> konrados: thx, you got the latest
<konrados> pavlos, thanks, btw - latest of what?
<pavlos> konrados: latest dkms for 16.04, 2.2.0.3
<konrados> pavlos, - thanks again!
<pavlos> konrados: np
<konrados> I got disconnected, but... I guess there were no new messages, right? :(((((
<wook> pavlos: so i have a new problem to solve, i want to mount drives from more than one IP address that have different samba credentials, is it possible to make more than one .smbcredentials file? such as .smbcredentials1, .smbcredentials2 and so on?
<a|ienFS> hey guys, I just added a hardware RAID 5 array to an existing Ubuntu desktop but im not seeing the raid device under /dev/mdxx
<pavlos> wook: I dont know, let's search
<a|ienFS> is there something else I need to do to activate it inside the OS itself? I assumed being hardware RAID it would just show up as a raid device
<wook> i've been searching it but haven't found much
<phelix> Could someone please help me figure out why my dns will not work on my machine?
<pavlos> wook: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently  seems each mount can have its own .smbcredentials file
<phelix> I can manually set resolv.conf to something and it works for like a day then it quits again
<pavlos> wook: this section ... Mount password protected network folders
<wook> pavlos: i got it :D
<wook> it worked just like i thought it would
<pavlos> wook: good
<pavlos> phelix: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<phelix> pavlos, yes and it doesn't seem to do anything.
<phelix> Well, I mean it takes me to a screen and asks a question that i select yes to and then reboot. But when the machine comes back  still no DNS
<pavlos> phelix: is /etc/resolv.conf a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf ?
<a|ienFS> is there anyone around that can clue me in on how to add a hardware raid array to an existing install?
<a|ienFS> I see the individual drives under /dev but shouldnt I be able to see the raid device under /dev/mdxx ?
<a|ienFS> or is there maybe another support channel that is more active that I can ask my question in?
<pavlos> phelix: nmcli dev show | grep DNS
<docmur> Hey guys, I'm having troule with USB stick, where it won't set the address properly.  I want to see if using a different driver then xhci_hcd might work, but it's build into the system and so rmmod isn't effective.  Does anyone know how I would go about disabling it at boot or switcing drivers?
<mcphail> a|ienFS: it has been years since I looked at things like this, but back then a lot of "hardware" RAID was actually "fakeRAID" as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto . That guide is horribly out of date, though
<Sweepyoface> Hi, I have ufw set to deny incoming by default yet I'm still able to access 8082 over HTTP with no rules matching it
<a|ienFS> thank you, ill take a look at it
<Term1nal> I have a volume I'm mounting, and it used to mount to the name /media/<user>/Storage
<Term1nal> Now it mounts to /media/<user>/Storage1
<Term1nal> is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<Sweepyoface> anyone able to help me?
<Term1nal> this dude musti in my PM box trying to get me to give him shell access lol
<Term1nal> beware folks.
<Term1nal> "leet haxors" are here.
<musti> peh
<musti> i am newbie and i wanna learn some new things from another guys
<Term1nal> musti: linuxacademy.com
<musti> ok thx
<pavlos> Sweepyoface: sudo ufw reset, sudo ufw enable, sudo ufw status verbose      should list deny(incoming)
<foul_owl_> People that often spawn non terminal programs from your terminal, don't you get sick of typing "& disown" at the end of each command? I made a function "q" and added it to .zshrc but the downside is I don't get binary autocompletion now. Is there a better way to fix this? I can't be the only one with this issue
<foul_owl_> "q rhtythmbox" etc haha
<nchambers> why not just launch them normally?
<Ben64> why do you need disown
<nacc> foul_owl_: you would need to add your own shell completion functionality for q
<nchambers> its a command shells provide to disown the process
<foul_owl_> When the shell closes, the running process goes bye bye
<nchambers> so you are no longer the process owner of the command
<nacc> we know what disown meanns
<Ben64> not if you close it properly
<nacc> why are you starting rhythmbox from a terminal?
<nacc> use nohup?
<Ben64> gnome-calculator&
<Ben64> [ctrl+d]
<Ben64> easy peasy?
<foul_owl_> Causes it to close for me
<Ben64> no it doesn't
<foul_owl_> It does in zsh
<Ben64> well theres your problem
<foul_owl_> Last time I used bash it did also
<Ben64> well that's incorrect
<foul_owl_> But that was in 2012 or so
<nacc> lol
<foul_owl_> It is incorrect, I agree
<foul_owl_> Hmmm nope, still a problem in bash too
<Ben64> wrong
<foul_owl_> try closing xterm
<foul_owl_> lol
<foul_owl_> "xterm bash"
<foul_owl_> inkscape&
<foul_owl_> alt+f4
<foul_owl_> it's gone
<Ben64> did i say alt+f4
<nacc> foul_owl_: read. Ben64 said use Ctrl+D.
<foul_owl_> Did I say ctrl+d ? I'm telling you where the issue occurs
<Ben64> the issue occurs in reading comprehension
<foul_owl_> lol
<foul_owl_> I read what you said
<foul_owl_> You didn't read what I said
<Ben64> i did, you did not
<foul_owl_> I said the issue occurs when I close the terminal via alt+f4
<Ben64> so don't do that
<nacc> foul_owl_: until just now, you actually hadn't said alt+f4
<nacc> foul_owl_: what do you want to achieve?
<nacc> foul_owl_: so far you've been told how to solve the problem you asked about originally, and also why there are ways to make it not a problem at all
<Ben64> alt+f4 is even more difficult to do than ctrl+d
<foul_owl_> Ok: specifically: I want to be able to issue ctrl+d without the process closing in zsh
<nacc> foul_owl_: you don't want ctrl+d to close the shell?
<nacc> foul_owl_: how does this have anything to do with what you originally asked?
<foul_owl_> Why does alt+f4 (and ctrl+d in zsh) cause a gui program I launched in the shell to close if that process is backgrounded with
<foul_owl_> &
<foul_owl_> I don't want any gui program I launch to close, regardless if I close the terminal with alt+f4 or kill or whatever
<foul_owl_> If I do "xterm bash", "inkscape &" and then "kill xterm" inkscape dies
<Ben64> should ask in #zsh
<foul_owl_> It affects bash also
<nacc> foul_owl_: read about how processes work, specifically parent/child relationships
<Ben64> but you're asking about zsh
<foul_owl_> ^
<nacc> foul_owl_: and you can ask that in #bash
<Ben64> the answers aren't the same between bash and zsh
<foul_owl_> So no apology for saying "that doesn't happen" ? Because you can clearly reproduce the issue
<Ben64> what apology? you didn't say you were on zsh until after
<foul_owl_> I mentioned both bash and zsh
<Ben64> not until after
<Phrohdoh> Can I make my scrolling decelerate over as number of ms instead of being a hard stop via xinput?
<Phrohdoh> s/as/a
<Sweepyoface> pavlos, did that, here's the rules now: https://hastebin.com/owonijogil.vbs
<Sweepyoface> but I can still get to 8082 over HTTP just fine
<pavlos> foul_owl_: try, xterm bash, in there nohup xclock &  now, click the red x to kill the xterm, xclock still running. Is that what you want?
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<OnkelTem> I can't recall how to configure Konsole (yeah this is KDE) to get me notified when any long-running command is finished?
<pavlos> Sweepyoface: maybe you need to deny http as protocol
<foul_owl_> Yes that is. I have already written a function to do "& disown" but the issue with using a function is it prevents autocompletion of whatever binary I am trying to run, which is definitely annoying when it comes to longer binary names
<Sweepyoface> huh?
<nacc> foul_owl_: and you were told, 22 minutes ago why
<Sweepyoface> pavlos, there's no such thing as denying protocols
<Sweepyoface> just ports, and 8082 has no rule
<Sweepyoface> so it should drop it
<pavlos> Sweepyoface: sudo ufw deny http ... but it does issue ... 80 DENY Anywhere
<Sweepyoface> yes.. that's just a shortcut to port 80
<Sweepyoface> does nothing else
<pavlos> Sweepyoface: I guess you could try sudo ufw deny 8082
<Sweepyoface> that doesn't work either
<Sweepyoface> oh maybe it has to do with docker
<OnkelTem> Why beep doesn't work?
<OnkelTem> Damned, why on EVERY release of Ubuntu beep doesn't work?
<OnkelTem> And I always start to search wtf this happens
<Ben64> https://askubuntu.com/questions/19906/beep-in-shell-script-not-working
<Ben64> first result for "ubuntu beep"
<n35xdxb0> is there a way of seeing what time a process was started at? in top or something? i'm opening an app from menu. but i'm trying to establish what its system name is (what commande executes it in terminal)
<schirtze> Is this a good channel to ask about systemd/init?
<glitsj16> n35xdxb0: look inside the .desktop file that launches it, the "Exec=..." line shows the command
<n35xdxb0> glitsj16: hey, thanks. i don't use desktop icons. but i've found another way. i'm just sorting by time started on top. so when i launch the app from menu, i then just check top and tht tells me the name
<OnkelTem> Why KDE on 17.04 doens't play sounds?
<glitsj16> n35xdxb0: always options in linux :), yw
<OnkelTem> I mean notification sounds
<prappl93> n35xdxb0, if you know the exact time started, you could also use 'ps aux | grep [time in 24-hour format]'
<prappl93> eg 'ps aux | grep 18:28'
<n35xdxb0> prappl93: damn, that's a great idea. very very useful. thanks prappl93 !
<glitsj16> schirtze: ask your question, if someone has anything to contribute, they will turn up
<glitsj16> schirtze: although there's also #systemd
<schirtze> glitsj16, thanks I'll try both
<prappl93> n35xdxb0, no problem!
<kostkon> n35xdxb0, your menu most likely parses the desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<n35xdxb0> kostkon: hey i didn't know about that. i was actuall wondering abt that. why i couldn't find it bin under the menu name. so /usr/share/applications is what the menu uses to subsequently find the app?
<schirtze> I choose to write linux keylogger/RAT for a security course project, I think I want to approach it by somehow changing something like the boot/systemd/init/shell chain. I don't know much of the kernel boot process, but I need a resource/heading to get started. I essentially want a "man in the middle" process that sits between the stdio of any shell that is started. I'm not sure if this is the right approach/feasible. I think the
<schirtze> plan is to "deploy" this attack through social engineering, not actually exploiting anything. So I'm more interested to the development approach to such a project. Thoughts/ideas/resources/questions?
<kostkon> n35xdxb0, /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications
<Phrohdoh> When I set options via `xinput` are those written to a conf file somewhere or will I have to rerun the command each time I start the system?
<n35xdxb0> kostkon: thanks again! very useful to know
<kostkon> n35xdxb0, np
<glitsj16> n35xdxb0: it's not something uniquely ubuntu, freedesktop spec --> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ (for your bookmarks/notes)
<Loshki> n35xdxb0: I do the same thing, but I usually use 'ps axf' because then everything you've started inside your DE will show up as a child process. It's usually obvious from that what's running. Developers who name their apps things like "palimsest" should be told they are very clever and then taken out and shot.
<Loshki> palimpsest
<n35xdxb0> glitsj16: thanks, and i am definitely keeping lots of notes. with irc, i usually get so many good answers at once, i've no choice :)
<schirtze> Are there any good linux security channels I should know of?
<glitsj16> haha, I couldn't resist, it sure is a nice way of gathering info indeed
<glitsj16> !alis | schirtze
<ubottu> schirtze: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<n35xdxb0> Loshki: hahah. lol. i agree :)
<Loshki> schirtze: ##security, never been, dunno if it's any good. Most security weenies are a bit tightly wrapped, if ya' know what I mean.
#ubuntu 2017-10-05
<n35xdxb0> is there a good place for linux bluetooth questions? i find connecting my bluetooth headphones to be pretty hit-and-miss on linux (it's pretty bad on windows too, for that matter)
<puddings> Does anyone know how to get the rhythmbox column sort to only show artist?
<Hathadar> Why does code from repl.it pasted into vim have messed up formatting? http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w403/Hathadar/bad_code_pasting.png
<Toadisattva> just to be sure I absolutely have to use windoze, no one has got fallout 4 running under linux/wine have they?
<jerichowasahoax> Toadisattva: i haven't tried recently but wine has a directx 11 implementation now, sorta
<jerichowasahoax> Toadisattva: so it might work with a little luck and prayer
<Toadisattva> I'll give it go :)
<n35xdxb0> i've been told that ubuntu is good for beginner linux users. and that distros like fedora or debian are for more advanced users. but is there anything inherent in ubuntu that a debian/fedora user can't do? do advanced users still use ubuntu?
<Geo> There's nothing you can't do in one you can do in another
<Geo> Ubuntu tends to be a little more focused on user-friendlyness and hand-holding, imho
<Geo> I use it because its familiar, but I skip the GUI and use command line.
<Geo> ubuntu is a derivitive of debian, so most of that is the same
<n35xdxb0> Geo: that's what i thought. that's why i don't see much point in switching. maybe if i was a kernel dev or something, i'd go for fedora
<Geo> ubuntu vs debian, linux vs windows, vim vs emacs
<Geo> everyone has their opinions, the only one that is right is yours
<n35xdxb0> Geo: i started out with ubuntu and gradually got better with the terminal. never felt the need to change
<n35xdxb0> Geo: ye, definitely. i'm just interested in how i can improve my own knowledge of linux :) so far, i don't feel like ubuntu's limited that
<Ben64> it doesn't limit anything
<n35xdxb0> Ben64: i agree. that's why i find it bizarre when fedora/debian users telling me i shouldn't be using ubuntu, because it's for beginners
<Ben64> people love to hate ubuntu
<n35xdxb0> linux users should actually be grateful for ubuntu. it has done a lot for the community. expanded the userbase, and brought new users in. even the popularity of mint can be credited to ubuntu. seeing as how mint is built on top of it
<nchambers> wouldn't that mean debian should be credited instead?
<n35xdxb0> nchambers: debian should definitely be credited. i mean in terms of creating a distro that is able to bring in the average user. and expanding the userbase like ubuntu do
<n35xdxb0> the computer my parents use runs ubuntu. 10 yrs ago, i'd never have thought my parents would be able to navigate linux
<yookoala> Hello. Any artful user here?
<yookoala> A few Artful users and I have a strange problem. Turning off the screen ends up logouts the desktop session:
<yookoala> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2372388&p=13694315
<yookoala> Any advice? Or where can I file a bug like this?
<nchambers> n35xdxb0: ah fair renough
<n35xdxb0> nchambers: :)
<Bashing-om> !17.10 | yookoala
<ubottu> yookoala: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<n35xdxb0> Bashing-om: thanks. i was wondering what artful is!
<Bashing-om> n35xdxb0: :) all a process in learning . None of us know everything .
<yookoala> Bashing-om: n35xdxb0: Do you have any idea how such thing can happen? Any advice on how to track it down?
<n35xdxb0> i know i can use the command    apt-cache show packagename    to get info about a package/program, but is a way of getting more info from the terminal, like date first created? date last updated? in emacs, when adding extensions from melpa, it shows that info. which is useful to assess how current a package is. was wondering if could the same with apt
<brokencodes> n35xdxb0: apt-get changelog PACKAGENAME
<brokencodes> :)
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: brilliant. just what i wanted, there's always a way with linux, just gta find it. thanks :)
<brokencodes> pro-tip: If you type your question into google exactly how you asked it here, chances are, you may get an answer back that is legitimate.
<brokencodes> no sarcasm intended. Just learning the yungins how the interwebs works.... Cuz if you have a question, chances are, someone has answered it before
<brokencodes> for fun, you can also try apt-listchanges PACKAGENAME
<hooo> why does 'apt search gcc' give me a million unrelated results like "zoneminder/yakkety 1.30 video camera securty" ?
<hooo> now im getting an error when trying to update, "repository jonathonf/gcc7.1 does not have  release file, updating from sucha  repository canot be securely done"
<Ben64> probably shouldn't be using jonathonf's repository then
<hooo> i need a higher gcc
<Ben64> oh and you're not even on a supported release of ubuntu
<Ben64> time to upgrade
<B105PH3RE> having to run vbox as root cuz I can't access the usb devices any ideas?
<B105PH3RE> tried adding user to adm and vboxusers but not go
<hooo> i cant upgrade Ben64
<hooo> swift supports 16.10 as the last ubuntu release
<glitsj16> hooo: downgrading to 16.04 LTS is not an option?
<hooo> that would be even lower
<glitsj16> hooo: it's LTS though, the PPA you referenced only supports trusty and xenial, which would give you gcc 7.2 even if you need that
<Ben64> hooo: 16.10 isn't supported -- that means your system is vulnerable to everything that has been found in the past few months
<hooo> ok but still, why is the search so totally broken
<hooo> Ben64, it's a VM. I think it will be fine
<glitsj16> hooo: it's not broken, your search term (gcc) is just about the widest net you can throw, as a huge number of packages depend on it
<hooo> but i didnt ask for packages that depend on gcc
<hooo> i asked for gcc
<glitsj16> you should use apt show gcc
<glitsj16> or apt-cache policy
<hooo> ...
<bloop> can someone please help me associate .blend files types with blender
<bloop> I am using a blender binary that is in a directory in my home directory
<hooo> bloop, just right click and go to 'open with'
<bloop> hooo, there is no browse option
<bloop> and the applications in the list do not include the binary I want to associate with it
<hooo> https://askubuntu.com/questions/317392/how-to-add-a-custom-program-to-open-with-list-of-programs-in-xubuntu-13-04-ho
<bloop> none of that works
<bloop> it's stupid
<bloop> in windows I could just select browse and choose the executable I want to associate
<Ben64> well it depends what de you've got
<Triffid_Hunter> bloop: yeah it's a bit silly.. you can put full path to the binary you want though, do 'which blender' on a terminal to find out where it is exactly - most likely /usr/bin/
<bloop> i know where it is
<bloop> I uninstalled the one from the repostory
<bloop> and now I'm using a portable one in my home directory
<bloop> I want to associate that with .blend files
<bloop> i even put a launcher to it in ~/.local/share/applications
<bloop> but it doesn't show up in the app list to open .blend with when choosing open with other application
<hooo> thats linux for ya, everything is a pain in the butt
<Ben64> not really
<hooo> ok then give him a single line command at least so he can get on with his life
<bloop> 16.04 LTS
<bloop> yes, please
<bloop> tell me what to do
<bloop> in windows I could go to open with
<bloop> and choose browse and select the binary
<Ben64> Oct 04 2017 21:04:21 <Ben64>	well it depends what de you've got
<hooo> he already todl you
<hooo> told*
<Ben64> no he didn't
<hooo> he said 16.04
<Ben64> thats a release number
<hooo> and?
<bloop> ubuntu
<hooo> what more do you need?
<bloop> 16.04 lts
<Ben64> not a desktop environment
<bloop> unity
<glitsj16> bloop: what MimeType did you add to the .desktop file?
<bloop> i have no mimetype in the .desktop file
<glitsj16> the one from the repos comes with a desktop file that has MimeType=application/x-blender; in it, try adding that
<glitsj16> or download the repo deb and extract it
<bloop> didn't do anything
<glitsj16> bloop: you might need to relogin
<bloop> omg
<bloop> ugh
<glitsj16> that's the trouble with installing something that isn't packaged for ubuntu, it's not me or anyone else ;)
<glitsj16> packages come with post-install scripts that take care of all this
<hooo> no, it's ubuntu's fault for no providing a bare minimum feature like 'open with..'
<glitsj16> it has such a feature, but having a .desktop file without proper items does absolutely nothing
<glitsj16> it's called the freedesktop specification and isn't limited to ubuntu, almost all linux distros use it
<bloop> i don't see what adding that mimetype is going to do
<bloop> is it going to magically make blender appear in the list of applications in "Open With"
<bloop> it didn't do anything
<bloop> glitsj16, did not do anything
<bloop> using ubuntu-tweak
<glitsj16> bloop: can you pastebin your ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list please? That's where you created the .desktop file correct?
<bloop> there is no defaults.list
<glitsj16> how many .desktop files do you have in that dir?
<glitsj16> just the one you created for blender?
<bloop> wine stuff and chrome stuff
<bloop> that's it
<glitsj16> odd, those are associated with the launchers as expected?
<bloop> i have no idea what they are
<bloop> or where they came from
<glitsj16> ah wait, it could be mimeapps.list and mimeinfo.cache we need to look for
<glitsj16> my bad
<bloop> it doesn't matter now
<bloop> ubuntu tweak has a file type manager
<glitsj16> good to read this pain is gone then
<fishcooker> how to show process that use too much swap memory ?
<Triffid_Hunter> fishcooker: fire up top or htop on a terminal, sort by swap column
<Busk> Good morning, I was wondering if someone here could help me with a problem: I've just done a fresh install of Ubuntu Server 17.04 and right after the installation I did: sudo apt-get update and then suds apt-get install cockpit , but he can't find the cockpit package. I'm clueless and can't find anything online in regards to this problem. Does anyone have an idea as to why it doesn't work?
<ebinscommando> it's in backports, no?
<ebinscommando> https://www.ubuntuupdates.org/cockpit
<fishcooker> Busk: $ apt search cockpit or even on ppa repo should be added
<Busk> Uhm, sorry guys but those are a lot of new words to me. I'm still learning linux :P
<lotuspsychje> !info cockpit zesty
<ubottu> cockpit (source: cockpit): User interface for Linux servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 138-1 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 48 kB
<fishcooker> how to inspect the process that eat memcache?
<hateball> Busk: maybe you do not have the universe repo enabled
<lotuspsychje> Busk: sudo apt install cockpit should do the trick
<Busk> @lotuspsychje that also returns the same: Unable to locate package cockpit
<ebinscommando> Busk: sudo apt policy cockpit
<ebinscommando> what do you get?
<Busk> @hateball: Yeah, I also thought so and tried adding it; it said it's already added
<lotuspsychje> Busk: also its reccomended to use an LTS version of ubuntu for server, unless its for testing purpose?
<Busk> Yeah, it's a VM installation. I want to practice setting it up before renting a VM
<lotuspsychje> okay no sweat
<Busk> sudo apt policy cockpit tells me again: Unable to locate package cockpit
<ebinscommando> Busk: and you're doing this after a -successful- apt update, right
<Busk> Well, he tells me after the update: "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<Busk> Can I somehow see which ones failed/why?
<ducasse> Busk: make sure the universe repo is enabled
<lotuspsychje> Busk: did you add ppa's of any kind?
<Busk> Already did that, did it again. It tells me it's already enabled for all sources.
<Busk> No, I didn't
<lotuspsychje> Busk: try what ebinscommando suggested: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade ?
<Busk> It tells me that the repositories do not have a release file. Updating from such a repository can't be done securely and is therefore disabled by default.
<tehstormcrow> hi , i tried to install vimix theme but it doesnt look as it is supposed to , when i right click to see properties my mouseover doesnt change the color, spacings in many places are wrong halp pls
<lotuspsychje> Busk: can you hastebin the output to us?
<ducasse> tehstormcrow: talk to the author of the theme
<ebinscommando> Busk: your APT source list is screwed
<ebinscommando> was this a fresh install or an upgraded box?
<Busk> https://pasteboard.co/GNuOaX2.png
<Busk> A fresh install
<glitsj16> Busk: try using a different mirror
<Busk> I went through the install, changed absolutely nothing and did right after the install only sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get cockpit and it failed right away
<ebinscommando> umm, something must be weird with the mirror..
<lotuspsychje> Busk: there is also #ubuntu-mirrors for known issues about repos for your country
<Busk> I will try to change the mirrors and try that other channel. Thank you for the help and advice everyone! :)
<ducasse> Busk: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list if you didn't already
<Busk> ducasse: Then I gotta setup ssh quickly to get the output out of the VM. One Wait, I will answer you in a second..
<Busk> *One sec
<ducasse> if networking is setup, just do 'pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Busk> wow, that's handy!!! :D => http://paste.ubuntu.com/25678394/
<ducasse> well, that looks good, and the mirror itself looks to be ok at first glance...
<dchapman> is it possible to install QT 2.x on 16.04? Would that break anything.
<Busk> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25678431/
<Busk> and this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25678438/
<Busk> (came after it)
<Busk> is what I get when I try to apt-get update
<ducasse> Busk: try 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*' then do another apt update and try again
<Busk> still the same
<ducasse> yes, i just saw those errors. try changing to another mirror.
<Busk> changed it to de, same problems. same urls fail with a 404
<Busk> so it seems to be a local problem and not a mirror problem
<ducasse> dchapman: dunno if it's possible without causing problems, but it's entirely unsupported. there could be a ppa out there, but for something that old i doubt it.
<ducasse> Busk: are you using a proxy?
<dchapman> ducasse: Yep, thanks. I can't compile an old program without the runtimes apparently. No biggie.
<Busk> nope, am not =/
<ducasse> dchapman: you could set up a container or vm with an old distro and build a static binary
<dchapman> ducasse: Sounds interesting, I've never done anything like that. What do you mean by container?
<ducasse> dchapman: lxc/lxd or systemd-nspawn are good options
<ebinscommando> containers are a big topic
<dchapman> Thanks, I'll look into it!
<ducasse> dchapman: that would give you something you can run on a modern distro without ancient shared libs. another option would be a snap package, i guess.
<koichirose> Hello! I'd like my external usb hdd to always mount to the same directory (/media/koichirose/external). To do so, I simply added the label "external" with e2label, and no fstab entries. Is this correct? This works, but I have issues with something else.
<beggi> Hello! Where can I get php-yaml for Xenial?
<akik> koichirose: yes it works like that
<koichirose> akik: ok. Then I created a systemd service. When 'external' is plugged in, it will execute a backup script. When I enable this service though, a "/media/koichirose/external" is created, owned by root. Right after that, "/media/koichirose/external1" is created, owned by me. external1 is the actual mountpoint and the backup obviously fails. How can I fix it?
<akik> koichirose: i actually ran into this same problem but with another case
<akik> koichirose: if some process is accessing /media/koichirose/external then the system is not mounting your external disk into the same directory
<koichirose> akik: what do you mean? No process is accessing external, I think (I just plugged it in, after all)
<akik> koichirose: if you disable that backup script and stop it, does the system work like before then?
<koichirose> akik: yes. Running "systemctl disable myservice" and then plugging the hdd, will mount it to "external" correctly.
<koichirose> This is very weird, the systemd service should run after it's mounted
<SeonFlux> hello dear friuends
<akik> koichirose: in my case i needed to stop the external usb hard disk from spinning down
<akik> koichirose: so i created a script to touch a file on the external disk. but if the external disk was not mounted when the script tried to touch the file, the system added "1" to the mount point name
<SeonFlux> cam someone tell me if one can make a ubuntu live usb that can save files on said drive so i can for instance intalkl open office and do my accounting work via the usb?
<koichirose> akik: how did you fix it?
<koichirose> here's my systemd service in the meantime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25678593/
<akik> koichirose: i added an additional test to the script "if [ -e /media/aki/USB_18T/.disk_online ]"
<koichirose> in which script? sorry, can you outline your situation again? it may be different than mine
<akik> koichirose: i created a systemd service and timer to touch a file on the external usb disk so that it would not spin down
<akik> koichirose: i think that ubuntu checks if the mount point is empty when mounting the device
<akik> koichirose: if it sees files in the mount point, it probably creates this situation where it adds "1" (i.e. creates a new mount point
<ducasse> !usb | SeonFlux see the last bit here
<ubottu> SeonFlux see the last bit here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<SeonFlux> thanks ducasse
<SeonFlux> so i can basically travel with a form of my own personal computer wherever i go
<koichirose> akik: ok. but in my use case, the mount point is empty
<akik> koichirose: did you check with fuser?
<akik> koichirose: i mean whether there's a process running in there
<ducasse> SeonFlux: yes, it's called a 'laptop' ;)
<akik> koichirose: sudo fuser -v -m /media/koichirose/external
<ducasse> SeonFlux: a persistent usb has some restrictions aiui, i'm not sure how it would handle proprietary drivers for example.
<koichirose> akik: after it's plugged in? with or without the service
<koichirose> ?
<akik> koichirose: when you see the it's mounted in external1
<koichirose> ok
<koichirose> what should i see then=?
<akik> koichirose: does it list any processes?
<koichirose> I can't check this now, will do when I get home :)
<koichirose> if it does, what should I do?
<akik> koichirose: i think if it lists any processes there, they are the reason the system doesn't mount the disk there
<koichirose> ok, I'll check. Does the service look right to you though? It should run *after* it's mounted right?
<akik> koichirose: sorry can't say. i'm no systemd expert :)
<koichirose> ok! thank you very much
<neure> the way desktop locks is amusing
<neure> when i return to my desk, i get to use the desktop for 2 to 10 seconds, and *then* it locks :P
<arunkumar413> my ubuntu is lazy. How do I trouble shoot and fix it
<n35xdxb0> anyone ever encountered with installing nodejs and npm?
<n35xdxb0> can't remember what i initally did. but i'm getting issues with trying to install grunt through npm
<n35xdxb0> ecountered issues*
<n35xdxb0> thinking of purging nodejs and starting again
<geirha> purging it probably won't help
<n35xdxb0> geirha: i think i may have done    sudo apt-get install npm
<geirha> if npm's cache is corrupted somehow, it's in   ~/.npm   so it won't be touched by an apt purge
<n35xdxb0> at some point
<n35xdxb0> when the recommended way is to do it through nodejs
<SeonFlux> sooo persistance doesnt work with ubutnu 16 or 17
<n35xdxb0> geirha: oh, there's a command    npm cache clean
<n35xdxb0> will try tht
<geirha> n35xdxb0: I don't bother with the apt packages for nodejs; I've installed node locally in my homedir for personal stuff, and use docker to run actual servers, and then I can pick the latest stable, or LTS release, instead of whatever ancient version ubuntu has
<n35xdxb0> geirha: ye, it can be a pain. i apt install as a reflex, only to then find out i have an ancient version. happened with R and a few other packages
<n35xdxb0> geirha: when you say 'use docker to run actual servers'?
<gebbione> hi folks, is there a way to copy and paste a vpn setting in network manager without recreating it every time from scratch?
<gebbione> I need the same settings but just different gateway
<n35xdxb0> geirha: ok, just got what you meant. ye, good idea. will do tht now
<gebbione> and cant be asked to add them all manually
<n35xdxb0> geirha: thanks! :)
<basti> i am trying to migrate from freenas to ubuntu server. i am currently on a live system and with zfs list i can only see  the boot usb from freenas but none of the other pools. is there anything i can do?
<rgrundstrom_home> Question: In regards for ensure a more secure SSH. Ive seen suggestions to use iptables with specific rules set or fail2ban. What would be the more common approach to use?
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: use the not default port, use certificates and disable passwords and, if wanted, on top of that place fail2ban
<Fuchs> but if you use a non-default port, chances are that people won't find and hammer it in the first place
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Im aware of the basic security precations. Just never used fail2ban
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: I personally don't think it is needed with the above, but if you notice that you get hammered by automated attempts, you might want to use it
<Fuchs> just make sure it doesn't lock you out, especially from machines you won't be able to access otherwise
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Been there and done that :)
<Fuchs> iptables doesn't seem to make a lot of sense to me, unless you know you are only ever going to connect from specific ranges,
<Fuchs> or want to block specific ranges. The former can be a valid use case
<Lowas>  Are there any light themes for gnome-shell, gnome-shell-extensions, and ubuntu-session?
<Lowas> GTK 3.24-GTK 3.26
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Well you can use something like this '/usr/sbin/iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -i eth0 -m state --state NEW -m recent  --update --seconds 60 --hitcount 4 -j DROP' to prevent bruteforce attacks
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: then I'd go with fail2ban, really, as it is more flexible and comfortable  (e.g. you can automate removal, in case of locking yourself out)
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Seems I will have to setup att test server.
<Lowas> #ubuntu-devel
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: could make sense if you want to test it first, yes
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: best something you either have physical or remote console access (not ssh) to
<Fuchs> then you can fix errors quickly
<Fuchs> I'd probably just go with a local virtual machine
<rgrundstrom_home> Im setting up lab servers with KVM on my workstation.
<sim642> My xubuntu 16.04 laptop goes max fan speed when it's on AC, wtf
<ebinscommando> sim642: but not under other OSes?
<ebinscommando> cause if it does, you may want to clean the radiator
<sim642> idk, I don't use anything else
<sim642> Also it doesn't always happen, only randomly
<sim642> usually after resuming from suspend after low power
<ebinscommando> screwy firmware or drivers would be my guess
<sim642> I guess I'll just have to restart and hope it disappears
<sim642> it's extremely annoying and distruptive to got to a meeting or whatever and have nothing to do about the computer essentially sounding like a fighter jet
<HeyItsKEK> Very beginner ubuntu questions are welcomed here?
<oerheks> ask, wait and see
<HeyItsKEK> My computer has no CD drive, broken usb ports. I need to format entire disk and reinstall ubuntu. Can any1 briefly say how?
<HeyItsKEK> (my laptop fell down twice and frankly I'm poor to afford one)
<eterno> good day
<mcphail> HeyItsKEK: what are your thoughts on how you would achieve that?
<HeyItsKEK> mcphail: No clue :( maybe someone here has a solution
<oerheks> HeyItsKEK, sounds like a door-stopper to me
<HeyItsKEK> so no way?
<oerheks> *maybe* when you pull the hdd and install ubuntu on it on an other machine
<mcphail> HeyItsKEK: not without pulling the drive
<HeyItsKEK> I was searching for a way to " create a disk image " and work my way up from there but.. Clearly wasn't even able to mount the installation cd..
<sigurdson> maybe create a virtual harddrive and install it from there..
<ioria> HeyItsKEK, yes, you could download mini.iso and boot it from grub ( using  /etc/grub.d/40_custom) ; a little tricky btw
<oerheks> sigurdson, he has no wau to put an iso in a virtual machine,..
<oerheks> ioria, that might work when he has grub installed, bit how would he load that iso on the hdd?
<oerheks> so, no way
<ioria> HeyItsKEK, ah, no system running ?
<HeyItsKEK> system runs !
<ioria> ok
<HeyItsKEK> got the installation ISO aswell
<ioria> so you can use grub
<HeyItsKEK> as a beginner ubuntu user, what are my chances to accomplish that?
<HeyItsKEK> because I'm afraid of losing the entire thing
<HeyItsKEK> If i fail, I'm a person with no computer in year 2017..
<ioria> HeyItsKEK, as i said, it's a little tricky
<HeyItsKEK> dont wanna become a caveman :(
<Shatyro> hey there I am trying to log something in the console, but it doesn't work. The output is: https://pastebin.com/2m7L6fbu and I want that into a .log file, but when I do  script >> error.log, it only takes the first line. I guess that's because of the "+" ... how can I log ALL the output?
<eterno> Meó w
<jhatoms> Hi there, I'm stuck while trying to install a specific version of a package, and I wanted to know if I did something bad or if there was a bug to report ?
<jhatoms> here are the commands I input and the associated output
<jhatoms> $ apt-cache madison python-dev
<jhatoms> python-dev |   2.7.11-1 | http://mirrors.online.net/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<jhatoms> $ sudo apt-get install python-dev=2.7.11_1
<jhatoms> E: Version '2.7.11_1' for 'python-dev' was not found
<jhatoms>  sudo apt-get install python-dev:amd64=2.7.11_1
<jhatoms> E: Version '2.7.11_1' for 'python-dev' was not found
<jhatoms> erm... oh shit... should have read better before asking ... underscore instead of dash
<jhatoms> sorry for the noobism -_-
<oerheks> drop the =2.7.11_1 ... sudo apt-get install python-dev
<oerheks> !info python-dev
<ubottu> python-dev (source: python-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.13-2 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 18 kB
<oerheks> looks like you are on xenial ..
<oerheks> !info python-dev xenial
<ubottu> python-dev (source: python-defaults): header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 18 kB
<jhatoms> oerheks yeah I know i should install the latest, but this is for instrualization and we need to fix the versions and update them only when needed
<jhatoms> but the PEBKAC issue was an underscore instead of a dash :)
<clyp> anyone know how I can get a directory listing of the "dir" folder and redirect it to filename ?
<oerheks> ls > test.txt
<oerheks> or all files/folders > ls -R > test2.txt
<clyp> :~$ Solar > ls -R > Mercury Solar: command not found
<deww> you have a space and colon in there
<deww> unless i am confused about that output
<deww> oh wait
<Pici> clyp: what is  'Solar' there for?
<clyp> sorry I should have explained I have an assignment for college
<clyp> here
<deww> clyp: did you type Solar as part of the command?
<clyp>  1. Create a directory called Solar. 2. Create three directories in Solar and name them Mars, Saturn and Neptune. 3. Create the following text files and store them in Mars: Apollo, Mercury and Gemini. 4. Get a directory listing of the Solar folder and redirect it to Mercury. 5. Move Apollo and Gemini into Saturn. 6. Give full permissions to Mercury for owner, group and all. 7. Put your name and class into Apollo and make the file hidden.
<oerheks> oh we love to do homework
<deww> oh i'm out on homework
<clyp> I can create the files move them around edit them
<Israphel> fun homework
<clyp> but its asking me to redirect the Solar dir to the filename Mercury
<clyp> I wasn't aware you could move directories and subs to a filename
<clyp> and the lecturer was very vague abiut this
<clyp> about*
<oerheks> you have pasted 2 lines? how would we read that?
<clyp> sorry I'm just trying to do this... Get a directory listing of the Solar folder and redirect it to Mercury.
<oerheks> and putting the names in the same name as a folder, not logical.
<oerheks> ls -R ~/solar > ~/solar/mars/mercury
<clyp> ~/Solar$ ls -R ~/solar > ~/solar/mars/mercur bash: /home/shug/solar/mars/mercur: No such file or directory
<oerheks> sounds more like a pussle contest
<clyp> aaah
<clyp> ~/Solar$ ls -R ~/solar > ~/Solar/Mars/Mercury ls: cannot access '/home/shug/solar': No such file or directory
<oerheks> maybe it is case sensitive
<Pici> clyp: all files/folders in Linux are case sensitive, check your cases in the entire command
<clyp> yeah it is
 * oerheks wins the colour-tv
<clyp> ~/Solar$ ls ls  Mars  Mercury  Neptue  Saturn
<clyp> its gone sideways now
<deww> there's no requirement to format it differently
<clyp> I know that's why its confusing me
<clyp> even the question its self makes no sense
<eterno> ...........
<clyp> its basically asking me to redirect a directory and its sub directories to a blank text file
<Saturn812> does anyone aware if replacing default php 7 on ubuntu 16.04 with php 5.6 brakes anything?
<deww> Saturn812: depends on your php code / app
<oerheks> you can co-install 5.6 ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/756879/cant-install-php5-on-ubuntu-16-04
<eterno> !confucious
<deww> clyp: your assessment seems right. it's a task that can be handy in the future
<clyp> yeah deww its just  confusing me that's all i checked the ubuntu forums for help and then came here
<clyp> like i said moving files and folders around is no problem but the redirect of an entire dir to a file.txt baffles me
<eterno> Lag
<eterno> Bye
<deww> clyp: look up how redirection in bash or linux in general
<clyp> I did deww
<clyp> was the same commands as was posted in here
<deww> clyp: so the idea is, generate some output, learn to use ls and some switches, and redirect this all to a file to store your results
<clyp> see that makes it sound easy
<mcphail> clyp: this channel is for Ubuntu support, and not homework assignments. However, as is always the case, read the question carefully. You haven't been asked to "redirect a directory". You've been asked to list the contents of a directory and redirect that list to a file. If you scroll up, you've already been told how to do that
<clyp> ls -R ~/solar > ~/Solar/Mars/Mercury
<clyp> doing that
<deww> and don't forget the case sensitive part
<clyp> ls -R ~/Solar > ~/Solar/Mars/Neptune/Saturn/Mercury
<clyp> that doesn't look right
<clyp> ~/Solar$ s -R ~/Solar > ~/Solar/Mars/Neptune/Saturn/Mercury  bash: /home/shug/Solar/Mars/Neptune/Saturn/Mercury: No such file or directory
<clyp> this is where I get lost moving the 3 directories Mars Nepune and Saturn into the .txtfile Mercury
<getxsick> hi, i have a problem with 16.04, i modified the /etc/hosts and don't see results, does it mean that i have to restart some services?
<clyp> I know it was posted earlier but that's not working
<oerheks> maybe i did your homework, but i have used no capital letters http://paste.ubuntu.com/25679730/
<pavlos> getxsick:  /etc/hosts has ip and name, what result do you want to see?
<Saturn812> oerheks, aye, but i have some third party libs which rely on php being resolved as php5.6, not php7 and i don't really want to relink them each time
<getxsick> pavlos: i acutally added 127.0.0.1 youtube.com to block YT but `host youtube.com` still shows me the origin IP
<clyp> ~$ ls -R ~/Solar > ~/Solar/Mars ~/Mercury bash: /home/shug/Solar/Mars: Is a directory
<clyp> it's telling me I cant redirect the dir to the file
<deww> clyp: you need to redirect to a file, inside a directory
<pavlos> getxsick:  maybe add, 0.0.0.0 youtube.com www.youtube.com in your hosts file
<leftyfb> clyp: what exactly are you trying to accomplish here?
<deww> leftyfb: homework :)
<leftyfb> learn better :)
<clyp> I know but its telling me that I need to get a directory listing of the directory and then redirect it to a file
<leftyfb> clyp: so redirect it to a file, not a directory
<oerheks> clyp, you didn't read the assingment ... maybe you need to write down the folder structure, and the files in it..
<leftyfb> clyp: ~/Solar/Mars is apparently a directory
<oerheks> anyway, good luck with your homework
<clyp> 4. Get a directory listing of the Solar folder and redirect it to Mercury. is the question the directory listing lists 3 directories
<clyp> then it asks me to redirect them to a file called Mercury
<leftyfb> clyp: so do that
<oerheks> md solar; cd solar; md mars saturn neptune; touch /mars/apollo /mars/mercury /mars/gemini; ls > /solar/mars/mercury; mv /solar/mars/apollo /solar/mars/saturn; mv /solar/mars/gemini /solar/mars/saturn; chmod 777 /solar/mars/mercury
<deww> clyp: and where's Mercury stored?
<leftyfb> don't know why you have Mars in there at all
<leftyfb> oerheks: %s/md/mkdir/
<leftyfb> alias of yours?
<clyp> the Mercury file is stored in the Mars dir
<oerheks> oops indeed :-D
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, so specify the the Mercury file within the Mars dir
<deww> clyp: ok so actually oerheks gave you the whole set of answers. compare his with yours
<codepython777> is there a way to configure "apt update" so that if an update happened in the past 5 minutes, it does not do anything?
<oerheks> replace md with mkdir
<clyp>  1. Create a directory called Solar. 2. Create three directories in Solar and name them Mars, Saturn and Neptune. 3. Create the following text files and store them in Mars: Apollo, Mercury and Gemini. 4. Get a directory listing of the Solar folder and redirect it to Mercury.
<clyp> I'm sorry for frying everyones head but it does say create a dir then redirect it to a .txtfile
<leftyfb> heh
<clyp> when I try that it errors
<leftyfb> you're not frying anything
<leftyfb> because you're doing it wrong
<BluesKaj> codepython777, apt update only sets up new upgrades or packages, it doesn't install them
<leftyfb> clyp: concentrate on 1 step at a time
<clyp> I'm concentrating on step 4
<leftyfb> clyp: pastebin the list of directories you have
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> clyp: pastebin the list of directories you have
<clyp> how do I pastebin the dir listing ?
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<clyp> :~/Solar$ ls Mars  Neptune  Saturn
<clyp> ~/Solar/Mars$ ls Apollo  Gemini  Mercury
<oerheks> 1. use the full path
<Pici> clyp: its hard to tell whether you're typing those things or if those are the results of your command.
<clyp> $ !pastebin bash: !pastebin: event not found
<clyp> so I typed them out
<Pici> clyp: did you read what ubottu said to you?
<clyp> yeah
<clyp> I'm trying to keep up but I'm confused
<ghoti> Pulling my hair out. I'm trying to allow users in the group "peon" to run a `doit` command as the user "peon" without a password. My sudoers line is:   %peon   ALL = (peon) NOPASSWD: /home/peon/bin/doit *
<ghoti> What am I doing wrong?
<skinux>  Remind me which file I put the commands to mount Windows paritition and setup symlink?
<leftyfb> clyp: we want you to copy the output of "ls ~/Solar" to paste.ubuntu.com and copy and paste the link to that page here.
<clyp> ok 2 mins
<leftyfb> ghoti: running a command as another user is usually done with the "su" command. So that's what you'd want to put into sudoers as opposed to doit. Though I would STRONGLY recommend against that.
<leftyfb> ghoti: why do you need other users to run a command as as particular user
<leftyfb> ?
<clyp> :~$ ls solar !pastebin paste.ubuntu.com bash: !pastebin: event not found
<clyp> sorry I have no clue how to pastebin on this
<leftyfb> clyp: I told you exactly what to do
<leftyfb> clyp: go to pastebin.ubuntu.com in a web browser
<leftyfb> clyp: go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com in a web browser
<clyp> in it
<clyp> ls solar
<clyp> oops
<akik> ghoti: you might find more info with "sudo -l" that lists sudo configuration for your user
<clyp>  Download as text  1 2 3  	  shug@shug:~$ cd solar shug@shug:~/solar$ ls mars  neptune  saturn  Download as text
<Saviq> popey: hey, we wanted to move Mir discussion to community.u.c, what would you say would be a good way to have a Mir section?
<popey> Saviq: i spoke to alan_g about this last week, and am happy to create a category for it when you have some content
<popey> I don't want to create an empty category, so happy to do it when you're ready
<Saviq> popey: ack, will post under Desktop for now
<popey> he said he has a release announcement
<popey> well, put it under uncategorized and I'll move it
<Saviq> kk
<popey> thanks
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> clyp: seriously?
<clyp> leftyfb that's what came out of the pastebin
<clyp> Paste from shug at Thu, 5 Oct 2017 14:15:52 +0000 Download as text  1 2 3  	  shug@shug:~$ cd solar shug@shug:~/solar$ ls mars  neptune  saturn  Download as text
<Pici> clyp: you need to give us the URL from pastebin.
<leftyfb> clyp: paste the output of "ls ~/solar/" into the big empty box and click the button that says "Paste!" at the bottom. Then go to the address bar a the top of your browser and copy and paste the LINK to that page here
<clyp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25679875/
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, good, that is step 1
<clyp> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25679917/
<tomeaton17> I really need help guys. I am trying to install llvm 5 on ubuntu and I downloaded the pre built binaries but its just a .xz archive. How do I install it??
<akik> tomeaton17: you can unpack it with tar -Jxvf if it's a tar archive
<tomeaton17> I have unpacked but I don't know how to install it
<akik> tomeaton17: there's usually an INSTALL or README file in there
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, that is the output of ~/solar .. great. Now, which file do you need to redirect that output to? (do not do it, just tell me the answer)
<Stravy> tomeaton17: there are apt packages for ubuntu https://apt.llvm.org/
<clyp> I need to get a directory listing of the Solar folder and redirect it to Mercury.
<skinux> Can fstab be reloaded without restarting system?
<oerheks> llvm.org seems down from here
<leftyfb> skinux: sudo mount -a
<skinux> I'm just trying to text a new line in fstab, for mounting Windows partition automatically.
<skinux> I'm hoping all the numbers are correct.
<skinux> I took it from official Ubuntu documentation example.
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, and where does that "Mercury" file need to exist?
<clyp> they are in the ~/mars
<tomeaton17> Actually I dont need to install it
<tomeaton17> I am trying to install YouCompleteMe for vim
<clyp> i've created the 3 fiels its asked and put them in mars
<clyp> files*
<leftyfb> clyp: stop. You are jumping ahead and doing things I don't think the instructions told you to do
<clyp> it said create the directories then add files into the mars directory
<clyp> that's all i've done so far
<leftyfb> clyp: what would be the full path to the Mercury file you need to write to?
<clyp> ../solar/mars/mercury
<leftyfb> bingo
<clyp> absolute path would be /home/shug/solar/mars/mercury
<oerheks> if that stupid teacher would have used mercury.txt it was clear
<ghost2911> Hello all. What software I can use on ubuntu server to stream online radio from my media server ?
<clyp> it doesn't say name the file mercury.txt just says name the 3 files apollo gemini and mercury
<leftyfb> clyp: now, stepping back for a moment. When you ls your mars directory, does it show the 3 files you created? (do not paste here, answer yes or no)
<genii> ffserver
<clyp> yes it does
<oerheks> ghost2911, how about aplugin for that mediaserver on your ubuntu server?
<pavlos> the teacher uses a trick, all are planets but some are files, not directories hence the mind is tricked
<clyp> shows /solar/mars/apollo gemini mercury
<getxsick> pavlos: same thing. ok, so could you please verify on your site?
<pavlos> getxsick: let me try ...
<clyp> my directories are shown in BLUE and my files shown in RED
<leftyfb> clyp: not sure why they would be red .. but that's probably fine
<clyp> its only because i changed the colour scheme from black and white to blue and red
<ghost2911> oerheks, you don't have link for this aplugin :)
<oerheks> ghost2911, i don't even know what mediaserver you use, nor ubuntu version
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, now how do you think you would take the output of your solar directory and output it to the full path of the mercury file?
<clyp> I have no clue
<ghost2911> oerheks, ubuntu 16LTS, Synology 216J
<clyp> ls -R > ?
<clyp> ls -R > ~/solar/mars/mercury ?
<leftyfb> clyp: try it
<clyp> shug@shug:~$ ls -R > ~/solar/mars/mercury shug@shug:~$
<clyp> its done something
<pavlos> getxsick: entered 0.0.0.0 youtube.com, restarted network-manager, firefox youtube.com does nothing
<oerheks> ghost2911, oh, mediaserver-hardware, not software on your ubuntu server?
<leftyfb> clyp: future reference, do not paste commands here if they are more than 2 lines. Use the pastebin site you used before
<clyp> sorry
<leftyfb> clyp: do the instructions tell you how to verify if it worked?
<avrdude> Hey all. I dual boot 16.04/windows 10, and suddenly today the boot-manager (grub?) didnt start, but windows just started immediately..
<clyp> i nanod mercury and it shows everything there
<avrdude> Does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<leftyfb> avrdude: Windows overwrote the MBR. You'll need to reinstall grub as the boot loader
<leftyfb> clyp: ok, so you've done what you need, correct?
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Still here?
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: yes, hi
<clyp> yeah no thanks to you
<clyp> I appreciate the help
<clyp> a lot
<avrdude> leftyfb: i dont understand how because i havent used the Windows partition in ages
<clyp> thank you
<leftyfb> uh
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Have a look here: https://gist.github.com/Robert-Grundstrom/00d8c516c7eafeb9c74459b9a5778cbe#file-gistfile1-txt
<rgrundstrom_home> What does it tell you?
<leftyfb> clyp: "no thanks to you"???
<leftyfb> avrdude: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<clyp> leftyfb yeah you helped more than the lecturer has
<getxsick> pavlos: network manager?
<clyp> a lot more
<pavlos> getxsick: I'm using 16.04 desktop
<leftyfb> clyp: you just need to slow down and focus each little single step one at a time
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: I'm afraid I'm not an expert on iptables, someone else might be way better
<getxsick> pavlos: i actually noticed something funny, i can get into youtube.com via firefox, `host youtube.com` albo shows me the YT servers, but....ping youtube.com goes to the localhost
<getxsick> pavlos: how to restart it?
<avrdude> leftyfb: but i installed windows first, then ubuntu, and i have restarted the pc several times before using only ubuntu.. i really dont understand how it has happened
<clyp> I was stuck on the 4th step and it made no sense to me and the last few weeks his ubuntu teachings have been weak at most
<pavlos> getxsick: sudo systemctl restart network-manager.service
<clyp> its like | this is pipe commad remember it this is list ls remember it
<leftyfb> avrdude: and now it's booting right into Windows and not GRUB. That tells me GRUB needs to get reinstalled. Argue how it happened all you want, this is more than likely the solution to get you back.
<rgrundstrom_home> Fuchs: Im having a hard time testing it. But basically it should prevent spamming SSH with connections.
<avrdude> i'm not saying it's not the solution.. im just curious :/ thanks
<ghost2911> oerheks, I mean what I need in terms of software on ubuntu server to stream audio online
<pavlos> getxsick: host youtube.com asks the DNS for the ip, ping tries to resolve YT and goes to localhost
<Fuchs> rgrundstrom_home: that's a rather simple thing to test, usually. Run a loop that connects to the host from an IP you know, check the logs  (log level verbosity can be configured in fail2ban)
<getxsick> pavlos: this makes sense, but still firefox works like nothing
<ioria> ghost2911, in general, mplayer is enought
<pavlos> getxsick: after you restarted network, firefox goes to yt ?
<getxsick> pavlos: yeap
<getxsick> i know its weird...
<pavlos> getxsick: do you use a proxy on Firefox? I just tried mine and it goes to localhost
<clyp> to make a file hidden just mv filename .filename?
<getxsick> pavlos: same with proxy and without
<pavlos> getxsick: hmmm ...
<pavlos> getxsick: can you paste /etc/hosts
<ioria> ghost2911, mplayer http://server.huthbroadcasting.com:8000/thepatriot
<ghost2911> ioria, u stream from your machine ? :)
<ioria> ghost2911, nope
<ghost2911> thanks for info!
<ioria> np
<getxsick> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25680136/
<leftyfb> clyp: http://www.linfo.org/hidden_file.html
<clyp> leftyfb thanks I got it hidden just trying to work out how to copy 1 directory to another
<clyp> got as far as cp -R
<pavlos> getxsick: looks ok, ping youtube.com pings localhost but when you start a fresh firefox, it resolves to YT
<getxsick> pavlos: ok, i figured out what was wrong
<getxsick> pavlos: i just added another entry to the /etc/hosts for www.youtube.com (with the www prefix) and now it's working
<pavlos> getxsick: ok
<RonaldsMazitis> my systray is not working on openbox
<RonaldsMazitis> sometimes it shows up sometimes does not
<RonaldsMazitis> *systray for tint2
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25680226/
<lkasjdf> a
<RonaldsMazitis> so I discovering it thought it was already working so I had to kill it
<RonaldsMazitis> now the problem is I want to change UI little bit, I don't need mixer button and mute when pressing on pnmixer button
<RonaldsMazitis> /usr/share/pnmixer/ui seems to have answers on how to do that
<bierdieb> i need a quick hint pls, the swap partition isnt recognized, so it takes ages to boot
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989182
<fxfitz> How does one install an older version of a package? Specifically I need to test openssh-client with a few different versions
<ioria> bierdieb, run sudo blkid and compare with /etc/fstab ?
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989184
<bierdieb> well i dont understand the fstab actually
<oerheks> fxfitz,  make some virtual machines and install them manually? sure you run in dependencie issues ..
<fxfitz> That's what I'm doing, I'm using docker. I decided to just use docker:trusty, docker:zesty, docker:xenial etc etc etc to accomplish the task
<ioria> bierdieb,  you have s swapfile and an encrypted swap
<bierdieb> uh
<bierdieb> i have no clue about that
<bierdieb> for my understandig i dont need an encrypted swap
<bierdieb> while installing i did choose to encrypt homefolder
<ioria> bierdieb,   cat /etc/crypttab
<bierdieb> $ cat /etc/crypttab
<bierdieb> cryptswap1 UUID=c1c131dd-2463-4fad-be87-ebd1b55ece04 /dev/urandom swap,offset=1024,cipher=aes-xts-plain64
<ioria> bierdieb,   and check your /  fs for the swapfile (lokks like not mounted)
<bierdieb> this is some somehow messy. i dont understand how to correct that
<brokencodes> UUID means universaly unique identifier
<bierdieb> yes
<ioria> bierdieb,   for now just comment with '#' that entry
<brokencodes> universally*
<bierdieb> yeh there is a swapfile in root /
<ioria> bierdieb,   do the same for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1    in /etc/fstab
<ioria> bierdieb,   then paste    sudo file /swapfile
<yookoala> Hello. I have a problem with my Ubuntu 17.10 installation. I think that can be a bug.
<pavlos> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<yookoala> My computer is a desktop machine. I don't know why every time after I turn off my screen and on again, I got log off my desktop session and back to GDM.
<bierdieb> this way? https://paste.debian.net/989186
<leftyfb> !17.10 | yookoala
<ubottu> yookoala: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<wraithan> Howdy, I searched around in settings and in Tweak Tool but I couldn't find a way to unmap Super+Number launcher shortcuts
<wraithan> I'm on 17.04
<ioria> bierdieb,   yes, also in /etc/cryptab
<bierdieb> $ sudo file /swapfile
<bierdieb> ,   /swapfile: data
<bierdieb> ioria, i did like you told me
<bierdieb> but i guess its not repaired actually
<ioria> bierdieb, that command shoe the attribute of the file, nothing more
<ioria> *shows
<ioria> bierdieb,    should tell something more then : data
<bierdieb> no. its the full output of that command
<ioria> bierdieb,    btw,  temporary comment also swapfile in /etc/fstab and reboot ....  see if it lags again
<ioria> brb
<bierdieb> ok
<bierdieb> ioria, the booting is quite quick now. but no more swap is activated as far as i can check.
<bierdieb> https://paste.debian.net/989188
<oerheks> your delay must have been connected to not finding swap, now you have disabled it, it does not wait x sec
<bierdieb> i guess running an active swap is better for stability, so how to reactivate it properly?
<oerheks> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<oerheks> or your debian docs..
<ioria> bierdieb, ok, you can fix /etc/crypttab with the correct uid
<bierdieb> the uuid of the swap partition i guess
<ioria> bierdieb, efd793ef-b5b2-4dcf-b02e-dba5b3a07ecc instead of c1c131dd-2463-4fad-be87-ebd1b55ece04
<bierdieb> ok, im on it
<ioria> bierdieb,  and if you use a partition you don't need /swapfile
<bierdieb> so i can simply delete it?
<ioria> wait
<bierdieb> id edit crypttab
<LufyCZ> Hi, why is wicd so slow compared to network.-manager ? Is there a way to speed it up ? Thanks
<bierdieb> $ swapon -a ; swapon --show
<brokencodes> describe "slow compared with network manager"
<brokencodes> is there a ratio?
<brokencodes> how long does nm take, and how much longer does wicd take?
<LufyCZ> @brokencodes nm takes 0,5-2 seconds, wicd takes 8-12
<brokencodes> hmmm
<n35xdxb0> i've downloaded the following .tar.gz package for nodejs from  https://nodejs.org/en/
<n35xdxb0> how do i now install it?
<n35xdxb0> (i'm not using apt nodejs because i've been having issues with it)
<LufyCZ> compile it
<brokencodes> @LufyCZ: follow this guide... : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1211513
<n35xdxb0> LufyCZ: there's no source...
<LufyCZ> then download the tar with the source
<LufyCZ> you cant install the binary version, you have to use it as is
<LufyCZ> and thanks brokencodes
<brokencodes> nodejs + sources: https://nodejs.org/dist/v6.11.4/node-v6.11.4.tar.gz
<ducasse> n35xdxb0: see if there are instructions on the nodejs site, this is not something that is supported here
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: hey thanks a lot. i know about compiling from source. my question wasn't exactly tht. i'm just wondering how 'advanced' users would do it? how to distribute those files downloaded to mimic the installation
<brokencodes> ubuntu based cloud management is more about direct access to hardware resources than it is about indirect access to hardware resources
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: i.e. why does the front page of nodejs, show that as a download link for nodejs?
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: there must be some ppl who are able to install from tht. why would it be on front page?
<brokencodes> because nodejs incorrectly assumes you are a windows meepiot
<brokencodes> like me :)
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: it says 'download for linux'. has anyone actually looked at the link?
<brokencodes> i have.
<wraithan> Anyone happen to know how to unmap the Super + Number shortcut to things in the launcher bar in 17.04? I couldn't find it in Settings or in Tweak Tool
<n35xdxb0> ok i rephrase my question then, :) why do websites often post only tar.gz files for linux installs? what do they expect linux users to do with them?
<brokencodes> I'll make it easy for you...
<brokencodes> With linux, we have an optimized environment...
<brokencodes> That environment is unfortunately a moving target.
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: i know all this... i'm hoping there are some advanced ubuntu users here, who know how to set path environment variables. distribute the files to the correct libraries, lib, share, etc. create the home conf files etc
<brokencodes> Every time you make a small change to the system, by adding a piece of software, the list of dependencies, their versions, the processor targets for those dependencies, and even the optimization level of the dependencies is an ever moving target.
<n35xdxb0> it's just something i've always wondered, why is why i'm asking
<n35xdxb0> which*
<brokencodes> compiling something as complex as nodejs is the best option.
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: you're not intrigued at all?
<brokencodes> my level of intrigue is solved by the statement I made above.
<ducasse> n35xdxb0: if the tar.gz contains binaries you are normally expected to run them as-is, or run an install script
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: the statement you made above isn't accurate
<wraithan> n35xdxb0: Most folks I know using node as a development environment use something like `nvm` to manage their installs of Node.js, that way they can switch between versions easily. If you're not going to go that route, Node|Source's PPA is the next recommendation I have.
<brokencodes> it is
<n35xdxb0> ducasse: thanks, tht's more along the lines i was looking for
<n35xdxb0> ducasse: is sometimes do just download binaries for simple programs, and run them from where ever i downloaded them to
<eterno> XD
<n35xdxb0> ducasse: i was just wondering what the process was for complex programs like nodejs
<wraithan> If you really insist on installing from the tarball itself on your own, it'll be unmanaged which means upgrading/etc is a hassle.
<n35xdxb0> wraithan: good point. i wouldn't necessarily keep it tht way. i'm asking this purely out of interest
<ducasse> n35xdxb0: in that case see my very first response to you
<oerheks> the process was for complex programs = apt
<n35xdxb0> ducasse: it doesn't get more ubuntu than this. this isn't nodejs relevant. this is ubuntu file-architecture relevant. and, i reckon, a good area for discussion
<brokencodes> <ducasse said> n35xdxb0: see if there are instructions on the nodejs site, this is not something that is supported here
<n35xdxb0> brokencodes: n35xdxb0 said ^
<oerheks> "this isn't nodejs relevant. this is ubuntu file-architecture relevant" = wrong
<ducasse> n35xdxb0: of course how to unpack and use a tarball created by the nodejs project is a nodejs question
<n35xdxb0> oerheks: ok, so let me download the tar.gz for another program. would tht still be nodejs relevant?
<brokencodes> no, that would be that project relevant
<oerheks> you just turn responsability of compiling on us.. you might better start what your issue is with nodejs ?
<n35xdxb0> oerheks: there isn't any compiling involved here. have you been following?
<ducasse> n35xdxb0: you talk to whoever created the tarball, ask them for instructions. we support software distributed through apt.
<brokencodes> WHEN canonical offers nodejs in its repository, this will become a nodejs relevant issue
<oerheks> oke, good trolling
<brokencodes> sorry... ubuntu relevant issue
<oerheks>  /ignore
<brokencodes> I'm not trolling
<gebbione> anyone knows how to bulk edit vpn config in network manager ?
<gebbione> or through config files?
<brokencodes> which vpn method?
<ducasse> brokencodes: node.js already is in the repos
<wook> bulk edit? u can do that?
<brokencodes> lt2p, pptp, or openvpn?
<gebbione> wook, thats what i would like to do. There is not copy and paste for a config
<gebbione> in my case is openvpn
<brokencodes> are you trying to make a change to a single param, but in mutiple config files for vpn software?
<gebbione> so i have a VPN provider
<gebbione> i can use like 300+ gateways
<gebbione> but the configs have the gateway hardcoded
<gebbione> so if you click there is a field for it
<ducasse> gebbione: 'man sed'
<gebbione> ok what do i sed ?
<gebbione> where is the config?
<brokencodes> man grep
<brokencodes> man awk
<gebbione> the tool is not the problem
<gebbione> where are the confs ?
<pavlos> the config is a text file,, with sed you can replace the gateway, and do that for many files
<LufyCZ> brokencodes: It looks like you didnt understand what I meant. Connecting to the WiFi network takes 8 seconds, after that the connection works fine
<gebbione> i didnt find my configs when looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/NetworkManager.conf.5.html
<gebbione> pavlos, which file?
<brokencodes> usually at /etc/openvpn/*
<pavlos> openvpn conf
<gebbione> so network manager uses those files?
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: by changing the connect rate to 11, then changing to auto after connect, you may reduce the connect rate.
<brokencodes> errm... time...
<brokencodes> coffee is not helping today
<pavlos> I have one, pavlos-site.conf, from NM you create a new connection, select openvpn and import pavlos-site.conf
<gebbione> pavlos, that is not the definition of bulk :) thats the point if I need to import configs manually for 400 gateways then it is rubbish
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: by changing the connect rate to 11, then changing to auto after connect, you may reduce the connect time. // Edited cuz goofed.
<pavlos> gebbione: you have 400 conf files with some gateway and would like to change that gateway. As ducasse suggested, you can use sed to modify all 400 files.
<gebbione> i dont have any config file
<gebbione> I have the config on network manager
<gebbione> just there
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: I'm assuming you have a multistandard wifi interface... like BGNAC... thats the problem... wifi cards always negotiate top down, unless told to do otherwise...
<LufyCZ> brokencodes: eh ? I dont really know what you mean. I got a iwlwifi card in my notebook
<brokencodes> what standards and rates does the wifi card support?
<gebbione> never mind
<gebbione> i think i found it
<LufyCZ> idk, but it should be able to do ac
<gebbione> BTW they are under - /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<LufyCZ> brokencodes
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: try setting the rate to 11mbps, and connecting, then setting the rate to auto, and see how long the connection negotiation takes...
<brokencodes> if still takes 8-12 seconds, then it is something else... but if takes less then 6 seconds, that is an improvement
<brokencodes> once we determine if this approach helps, we can make a script to do this for you automagically.
<LufyCZ> brokencodes that is "sh -c /sbin/iwconfig rate 11M" ?
<brokencodes> or "bash -c /sbin/iwconfig rate 11M"
<LufyCZ> nah doesnt do anything at all
<brokencodes> same time?
<LufyCZ> yup
<brokencodes> pastebin the log perhaps?
<JonelethIrenicus> i have Nvidia's repo and I upgraded from cuda 8 to 9 but 9 isn't really ready for most things as no one can support it yet... how can I downgrade?
<LufyCZ> log of what ?
<ducasse> JonelethIrenicus: 'sudo apt install package=version'
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: log file here... /var/log/wicd/wicd.log
<LufyCZ> oh gotcha
<LufyCZ> http://termbin.com/z4c9
<brokencodes> that was a small netslpit
<brokencodes> netsplit*
<jnewt> when i open a network share from the gui using caja, it shows the location as smb://server/share/ how do i navigate to that location using the terminal?  i tried in /media & /mnt, but neither have the share in there
<brokencodes> yes, 16 seconds
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: generally, the programmer will work on interfaces with a priority... in this case, it looks like they prefer python-* interface control...
<ioria> jnewt, smbclient //server/share   not working ?
<brokencodes> LufyCZ: I agree, 16 seconds to connect is nearly unbearable...
<LufyCZ> mhm, it is annoying
<jnewt> ioria, maybe, is it not mounted somewhere?
<ioria> jnewt, nope, afaik
<ioria> jnewt, would be mounted with cifs
<brokencodes> LufyCZ, so python-wpactrl, and python-iwscan may change the connection method to something that the wicd programmers have improved upon
<jnewt> ioria, the reason i'm trying to figure this out is i can't save from the caja save file dialog to a network location from firefox.  i always have to save to my local fs, and then transfer (lots of server space, hardly any local space.  it's become an annoyance.
<ioria> jnewt, idk much about 'caja'
<ioria> jnewt, ha, a file manager
<JonelethIrenicus> ducasse: not exactly that easy since I think the cuda library is also linked to your driver version for nvidia GPUs
<JonelethIrenicus> ducasse: also wont the other version conflict unless it is removed?
<jnewt> ioria, yeah, default with ubuntu-mate (which I'm using), but I don't think I'm tied to it for any reason.
<ducasse> jnewt: have you mounted the shares, or just browsed to them?
<brokencodes> JonelethIrenicus: Package manager understands the conflict, it will set the dependencies up and down... (Driver / kernel / userspace)
<jnewt> ducasse, I don't think I ever remember explicitly mounting the shares, but they're always available, just not through firefox for some reason.
<jnewt> I know i played around with nfs, but it doesn't appear that I stuck with it, they all say smb://server/share when i click on them.
<jnewt> they do have a little eject symbol next to them, which now makes me think they are mounted (and they are outside of the "browse network" location
<jnewt> and right click gives me an option to unmount.
<ducasse> JonelethIrenicus: dunno about the driver version, it was a general answer to your question.
<JonelethIrenicus> ducasse: alright
<JonelethIrenicus> ducasse: thanks
<ducasse> jnewt: look under (i think) /run/$USER/gvfs
<JonelethIrenicus> brokencodes: ok
<jnewt> ducasse: close /run/user/$UID/gvfs/
<jnewt> that's quite the place to hide it.
<ducasse> jnewt: yep, i avoid gvfs like the plague whenever i can
<jnewt> ducasse: I don't know what that is or how I got it (default?) .  Lots of things in this install are irritating, but I don't know what can be better and what is as good as I can get (like my crappy graphics driver).
<JonelethIrenicus> i get this error when trying to install the last version of the nvidia driver
<JonelethIrenicus> nvidia-375 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable
<ghost-287> hello, i want to knew if when we install sublime text we can launch it from terminal
<ghost-287> for me it was installed in: /opt/sublime_text/
<ghost-287> i want to knew if that is the defaut folder
<Pinkamena_D> Learning about EMwaves, I have an Electric component described by sin(y)*e^(i*(z-t))\hat{x} - I am trying to imagine it - because usually the arguments only depend on one space variable. ex E_0sin(kx-wt) - how does it look in this case? Will the B field still point in the \hat{y} direction?
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> 42?
<ducasse> definitely 42
<brokencodes> LOL HGTTG
<brokencodes> if you say RAIN too many times, freenode kicks you for excess flood
<leftyfb> brokencodes: probably for spamming... regardless of the content
<pavlos> Pinkamena_D: have you looked at Electromagnetic Radiation? seems sin goes on 2 planes, x,y since you have a z component
<zarzar> what are the -dgm and -dbgsym packages for?
<taliho> #join python
<energizer> Ubuntu 16.10 ping 192.168.0.1 says "Destination host unreachable" but works fine on another computer
<leftyfb> energizer: Problem with your network. Though just FYI, that version of ubuntu is no longer supported.
<energizer>  when i reconnect to the network using network manager it works fine again
<energizer> this happens pretty often; what could cause it
<ducasse> energizer: upgrade to a supported version, 16.10 hasn't been supported here for a long time now
<sarink> i have ubuntu 14 installed on a raspberry pi (headless). i plugged in a usb wifi adapter, and now i'm trying to configure the wireless so that i can unplug the ethernet cord, both iwconfig and ifconfig don't show the usb adapter though :( can anyone help?
<sarink> `dmesg | more` shows it was properly detected
<LufyCZ> Hi, how can I configure a PEAP network without Inner authentication ? There is no option to do it in Network Manager. Thx
<ioria> sarink, ' ip a  '    shows something ?
<sarink> @ioria https://pastebin.com/eGvk7awZ
<ioria> sarink, nope
<ioria> sarink, lsusb
<jnewt> does ubuntu mate notify you of any updates?   how do i know if my daily setting is actually working (I've seen nothing to make me think anything has ever been updated)
<sarink> @ioria found it: Bus 001 Device 005: ID 7392:a611 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd
<rfleming> Hello, hello!
<rfleming> Does anyone know why adding ldap to nsswitch.conf would prevent a system from booting?
<ioria> sarink, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8723bu/issues/37
<ioria> sarink, can you paste sudo lshw -c Network  and dmesg | tail
<sarink> @ioria https://pastebin.com/PBr5bCWa
<ioria> sarink, no driver/module ...  you need to get it
<dropkick100> ubuntu keeps crashing to lightdm, checked the syslog and saw something related to IceAuthFailed
<dropkick100> This happened after I tried to install stremio
<dropkick100> It had been working flawless
<dropkick100> Can anyone help?
<sarink> @ioria any idea where i search for the driver? not finding it on the edimax website
<sarink> oh wait, maybe i did
<sarink> alright, i used wget to download the driver... how do i "install" it now? thanks for your help, btw
<ioria> sarink, https://dawnmist.dreamwidth.org/8231.html?thread=14375
<ioria> sarink, that's for bt, sy... where did you get the source ?
<sarink> http://us.edimax.com/edimax/mw/cufiles/files/download/Driver_Utility/transfer/Wireless/NIC/EW-7811Un/EW-7811Un_Linux_driver_v1.0.0.5.zip
<oerheks> there is a readme.txt
<ioria> sarink, yeah
<oerheks> if that edimax is an rt8192cu .. good luck building from git https://askubuntu.com/questions/509498/is-there-a-standard-wifi-driver-for-the-edimax-ew-7811un
<oerheks> it is a well known problem maker
<oerheks> another source https://askubuntu.com/questions/612649/edimax-ew-7811un-wifi-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<oerheks> !lunix
<ubottu> LUnix is a Little Unix for your Commodore 64, dust it off and visit https://sourceforge.net/projects/lng/ !
<rfleming> Hi.  Does anyone know why installing (and configuring) libnss-ldap and its dependencies to allow an LDAP user to log in, would completely break Ubuntu from booting?
<[Ex0r]> I'm having trouble getting my HP printer installed in ubuntu 16.04. I am using apt-get install hplip and am getting all kinds of dependency errors. When trying to install cups via apt-get install, it is telling me that it is expecting a different version than what's in the repository.
<rfleming> I'm getting systemd-logind.service crashes
<bithon> hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop that I think might have a faulty HDD, but when I try to initiate the installation process from "Preparing to install Ubuntu" screen it just freezes. Thoughts?
<sarink> hmm actually the one i have is rtl8732
<bithon> I'm trying to verify if my hdd is okay
<[Ex0r]> Run a hard drive checker on it
<bithon> any suggestions?
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: can you pastebin both the cups and hplip errors?
<bithon> The thing is [Ex0r], I can mount all partitions but one (the one with Windows OS on it)
<sarink> error running the install script :(
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: https://pastebin.ca/3883185
<[Ex0r]> It's weird these are all ubuntu repository dependencies and they aren't compatible with each other
<sarink> `make: *** /lib/modules/3.18.0-20-rpi2/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.` looks like they don't have a driver for the arm version of ubuntu, if i'm reading the logs right...
<sarink> presumably "3.18.0-20-rpi2" is my kernel?
<ducasse> bithon: you probably need to disable 'fast shutdown/startup' in windows
<[Ex0r]> sarink: correct. I see you are using a raspberry pi
<sarink> yeah, i am
<kostkon> [Ex0r], apt-cache policy hplip cups
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: The cups package is expecting libcups 2.1.3-4 but its getting libcups 2.1.3-4ubuntu0.3 Not sure why two ubuntu packages would be looking for different depedencies
<sarink> anyone have any ideas?
<bithon> ducasse, forgot to mention: i can't boot into windows at all because I get an error while booting.
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: https://pastebin.ca/3883186
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: try 'sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f'
<kostkon> [Ex0r], are you on lubuntu or some other flavour other than ubuntu?
<[Ex0r]> Ubuntu 16.04
<[Ex0r]> and doing update and force install does nothing. It does say there are 53 upgrades though.
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: I believe I was on 14.10 on this machine and did a distro-upgrade to 16 at one point, so that may make a difference.
<dropkick100> I NEED HELP: I'm not trying to be dramatic but as I was runnig stremio it changed the ownership of my home folder, because as stupid as I was I ran it with sudo
<dropkick100> does anyone know if it has any malware or it was just a bug
<[Ex0r]> dropkick100: sudo chown <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<dropkick100> ? I'm freaking out
<dropkick100> [Ex0r]: I've already changed the ownership back to my account
<dropkick100> [Ex0r]: but I don't know what else mught have happend
<[Ex0r]> Oh, I can't help with that, sorry.
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: you should definitely be getting a later cups version. any reason you have not installed those upgrades?
<[Ex0r]> Not really, but using apt list --upgradeable none of them pertain to cups
<[Ex0r]> or hplip for that matter.
<[Ex0r]> Git, PHP and Slack are the upgrade paths.
<[Ex0r]> I can't figure out why the Xenial repository for libcups is looking for 2.3.1-4 but the repository has 2.3.1-4ubuntu0.30
<[Ex0r]> There is an automatic hplips installer I can't even run because it can't install some of the dependencies.
<[Ex0r]> I'm tempted to run apt-get distro-upgrade, but when I did it from 14 to 16 it caused all kinds of problems so I am a little worried about doing it.
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: how exactly did you go from 14.10 to xenial?
<Bashing-om> !dist-upgrade | [Ex0r]
<ubottu> [Ex0r]: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<[Ex0r]> Using get-dis-upgrade or whatever the command is
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: did you just edit sources.list and do a dist-upgrade?
<[Ex0r]> No, I ran do-release-upgrade I believe was the command. It was over a year ago I did it.
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: or did you use do-release-upgrade?
<ducasse> ok
<[Ex0r]> but it broke the install and I had to do all kinds of stuff to fix it plus months of fixing dependencies errors before it operated fine. I still get crashes occassionally.
<ducasse> now the plot thickens
<sarink> i am not able to find any driver for this dongle that will work for ubuntu on a rapsberry pi (Kernel Linux 3.18.0-20-rpi2)... is there anywhere i can find a list of devices that _will_ work with it?
<[Ex0r]> What is really weird, is I had hplip and cups installed as of this morning, but I moved my PC to another office and the printer stopped printing, so I removed hplip and tried installing it again to fix it, and it started doing this.
<[Ex0r]> sarink: is it a wireless nic ?
<sarink> i just want wifi on my ubuntu rpi, i naively assumed this would be easy
<[Ex0r]> Hmm, doesn't the RPI2 come with wireless?
<sarink> this is a B+
<Ben64> sarink: you'd probably have better luck in #raspberrypi
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: try 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt update && apt-cache policy cups'
<[Ex0r]> https://elinux.org/RPi_USB_Wi-Fi_Adapters
<rfleming> Solved my issue.  Looks like bug#1024475 is still relevant in 17.10.  Switching from libnss-ldap to libnss-ldapd fixed the issue.
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: rpi3 does, not 2
<[Ex0r]> If it's an rlink, they are extremely flakey.
<sarink> [Ex0r]: i was just browsing that page, but i don't see an ubuntu column
<[Ex0r]> You probably wont find a ubuntu specific one, you will most likely need to find the general linux driver and install it manually.
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: Hmm, I have all three versions and could've swore my 2 has wifi built in. Anyway, running those commands displays the same output for policy
<[Ex0r]> interest sudo-apt get install cups is telling me that libcups 2.3.1-4 is needed, but when I do sudo apt-get install libcups2 it tells me that libcups2 is already installed (2.1.3-4ubuntu0.3)
<sarink> [Ex0r]: see any you think you'd take a chance on? the Leoxsys says it's "built in" but you seem to only be able to buy it in india? lol. the belkin n300 says "confirmed with rpi2" and it also works on "wheezy" - what about that one?
<[Ex0r]> Which wireless dongle did you get?
<[Ex0r]> It depends on the dongle what chipset it uses.
<ducasse> [Ex0r]: then some of the "all kinds of stuff" you did has screwed things up, you know better than us what you did
<sarink> i got an edimax ew-7611ulb, which isn't on here
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: It was stuff that was prompted on-screen via apt to fix depedencies and stuff (like run apt-get autoremove, etc)
<sarink> i'm fine getting a new device, i'll return this one, i just need wifi somehow
<[Ex0r]> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Edimax_EW-7611ULB
<[Ex0r]> It uses a realtek chipset, the most common and also the most problematic for linux.
<ducasse> sarink: why not just ask in #raspberrypi?
<sarink> nobody talks in raspberrypi :(
<[Ex0r]> Google the linux drivers for this chipset: RTL8723BU and install them (Its a generic driver for a wide series of realtek chipsets)
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: It looks like I got it to go. My update settings were set to 'Never' on 'notify me of new upgrades'
<[Ex0r]> Not sure why, I haven't changed it.
<oerheks> maybe it was an unattended security update
<[Ex0r]> hmm nope something is still wrong.. printer still wont print
<[Ex0r]> err, quitting time is done. Guess I try troubleshooting the printer tomorrow.
<[Ex0r]> ducasse: Thanks for the help.
<sarink> well, i compiled+installed the generic realtek drivers, but wifi still isn't working. here's the output of iwconfig, ifconfig, and my network/interfaces file: https://pastebin.com/PXpdiDDq
<sarink> anyone have more ideas?
<sarink> the adapter is definitely working bc `sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning` gives me a list of networks and i can see mine, but that `"Unassociated"` seems maybe problematic? idk
<sarink> is `/etc/network/interfaces` not the right place for this configuration?
<ducasse> sarink: don't use both allow-hotplug and auto, choose one
<sarink> ducasse: tbh i don't even understand those, i just copied em from somewhere :-S what would you recommend?
<ducasse> sarink: try auto, and i'm not sure you should be using quotes
<zarzar> how bad is it to remove all libxml*, i ran sudo apt-get remove lubxml* without know gnome relies on libxml* packages
<zarzar> now image will not boot
<ducasse> sarink: https://linuxconfig.org/setup-wireless-interface-with-wpa-and-wpa2-on-ubuntu
<oerheks> zarzar, time to reinstall
<sarink> ducasse: that's exactly what i already have though
<ducasse> sarink: what happens when you try to raise the interface? given that this is a realtek, i wouldn't waste any more time on it.
<sarink> what do you mean "raise the interface"?
<sarink> scanning works, if that matters
<ducasse> sarink: 'sudo ifup wlan0'
<sarink> ifup: interface wlan0 already configured
<ducasse> sarink: then try 'sudo ifdown wlan0 && sudo ifup wlan0'
<sarink> ducasse: it worked!
<sarink> iwconfig shows it connected to my network now
<sarink> hm. now how do i get that to happen on reboot
<sarink> err, boot*
<ducasse> with 'auto wlan0' you should get that
<sarink> hmm, i already have that
<sarink> welp, rebooted it, and it auto connected. not sure why that down/up was so magical but it was
<sarink> thanks!
<ducasse> sarink: yw
<ducasse> zarzar: reinstall the desktop package, and it should pull in the missing libs
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> would you install an uknown app if its a deb package
<hehehe> or not
<Ben64> hehehe: no
<glitsj16> hehehe: so you woke up and someone had put an unknown deb package on your kitchen table?
<hehehe> well its from upwork
<hehehe> company is known
<hehehe> just they dont publish an open source of it
<hehehe> so how would I know if they spy on users or not :)
<tgm4883> hehehe: why would you just trust an unknown deb package?
<tgm4883> hehehe: deb packages have root access to your system
<hehehe> yes not nice
<hehehe> better install not
<hehehe> or on a separate VM
<tgm4883> or just don't install things that are unknown...
<n-iCe> a good lightweight terminal for i3? that i can use copy and paste
<doitux> Hi, is there a meta package including libkf5newstuff-dev and all the other libkf5*-dev packages?
<sorin-mihai> hi, i'm trying to use a zotac gt 710 video card with 2 hdmi monitors, on a ubuntu 16.04. one of the monitors is connected to hdmi directly, the other one to dvi with a dvi to hdmi converter. the cables work properly, tested them on different monitors too. but the monitors do not work both at the same time. tried only the nvidia driver so far, but for some reason the 2nd screen is never detected.
<Bashing-om> doitux: Something like this : https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libkf5newstuff-dev/filelist ?
<doitux> Bashing-om: no, i think about something like "kf5-all-dev"
<Bashing-om> !info kf5-all-dev xenial
<ubottu> Package kf5-all-dev does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> doitux: ?? Maybe : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libkf5&mode=filename&suite=xenial&arch=any ?
<arooni> is there some kind of cool terminal visualization app that i can use?  i have an extra tmux pane and want to put something cool looking on it.
<avrdude> leftyfb: fyi, i didnt have to reinstall grub as the bootloader, i just changed something in the bios that it would start grub instead of the windows boot loader
<avrdude> i have no idea how this was switched up, but it solved it
<Bashing-om> arooni: That one is out of my experience range.
<clyp> back again with a quick question how do I get a directory listing of showing all the attributes and edirect the output to new text file ?
<clyp> redirect*
<clyp> ls -l dirname ls -R > dir/filename ?
<clyp> ls -l dirname ls -R > ~/dir/filename ?
<bcowan> ls -lR dirname > ~/textfile
#ubuntu 2017-10-06
<clyp> bcowan that's i used ls -a -l and got it all and just nano'd the output to the textfile
<clyp> thanks*
<kevc45> After upgrading my server to Ubuntu 16.04. Most of my services don't work anymore (apache2, mysql, phpmyadmin, fail2ban) (fail to start). Where do I even start? What logs should I be looking at?
<Bashing-om> kevc45: Initiation/scripts have changed in systemd, see : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers .
<kevc45> @Bashing-om I heard. But how do I migrate?
<kevc45> Shouldn't that be something that's done when you upgrade to 16.04.
<nacc> kevc45: what did you upgrade from?
<kevc45> nacc: I started this adventure on 12.04 (EOL) -> ?? (used do-release-upgrade) -> 16.04
<Bashing-om> kevc45: See the release notes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes . Follow up : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1571865 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571865 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu Xenial) "mysql fails to start after upgrade if previous defaults were customised" [High,Fix released]
<Hooloovo0> I am installing ubuntu from a PXE booted mini.iso and grub-install is failing
<Hooloovo0> I believe it thinks it booted from efi, but that is not the case
<web_dev> hi
<web_dev> installed apache 2.4 by compiling by myself
<web_dev> the only way i found to start it was: sudo /usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
<web_dev> there is another one?
<web_dev> if i write apache2 or httpd in shell, nothing found
<mattfly> yo
<mattfly> hello
<mattfly> i changed the resolution of my screen after wine messed with it using xrandr --output eDP-1-1 --mode 1366x768
<mattfly> but now every program i open gets a weird font size
<mattfly> a too small font size
<mattfly> what is happening? how to just get the default settings like after boot
<mattfly> i have a nvidia with propretary drivers installed
<Bashing-om> mattfly: Use a set up wizard ? ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup '  It would guide you through the steps to choose a font and font-size.
<Bashing-om>  the new settings will be effective after reboot. To apply immediately, just run:
<Bashing-om> ' setupcon ' .
<mattfly> i didnt mean only for consol
<mattfly> have u ever tried to play a game on wine? it messes up your screen resolution
<mattfly> then i had to run xrandr to sovle this
<mattfly> but every pŕogram i open and specially browsers have such a small font size now for some reason
<Bashing-om> mattfly: unity ?
<mattfly> no i3
<mattfly> i3 window manager
<mattfly> no DE
<mattfly> isnt there a way to make xrandr set all default things?
<mattfly> hey!!!
<mattfly> i have the problem only with browsers
<mattfly> what the helll is that
<mattfly> what a stupid thing
<Bashing-om> manacit: Maybe try : https://askubuntu.com/questions/440958/is-there-any-way-to-set-the-display-scaling-back-to-default-other-than-from-the .
<Anthaas> Is there a way to, like, re-format Ubuntu to a clean install?
<Anthaas> Does it need a live disk?
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: "re-format Ubuntu to a clean install?" is a backup data and a clean fresh install .
<wavrydr> i have a question
<Bashing-om> !asl | wavrydr
<ubottu> wavrydr: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<Bashing-om> !ask | wavrydr
<ubottu> wavrydr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wavrydr> if a new version comes out do i have to bakup my data and do a clean install or can i just upgrade
<wavrydr> oh my bad sorry
<Bashing-om> !upgade | wavrydr
<Anthaas> wavrydr, Its smart to backup before upgrading, but there is no necessity...
<Bashing-om> !upgrade | wavrydr
<ubottu> wavrydr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lotuspsychje> wavrydr: /home is saved, depending on what you do exactly
<jayze> So I have a couple of questions if anyone might know where to point me in the right direction. I am trying to setup suspend on close lid for my laptop, but only when on battery power. When on cord, I just want it to keep running as this is normally when I am hooked up with my docking station.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: in normal case, energy options in ubuntu should be managing hibernate
<jayze> True but I was hoping for more granular control of behavior between plugged in and on battery power.
<jayze> I have used linux off and on for many years. I finally have a dedicated machine that I can run linux on fulltime again. However it is a laptop that I am using for school. I actually got a docking station for it and plan to use both modes.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: perhaps playing with dconf-editor can bring more tweaking?
<jayze> Really happy with how mature linux and ubuntu have come.
<jayze> I never have used dconf-editor before but I might give that a try.
<lotuspsychje> jayze: yeah ubuntu is very neat these days
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | jayze maybe more tweaking here also
<ubottu> jayze maybe more tweaking here also: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 80 kB, installed size 367 kB
<jayze> ah! thank you. That might help me alot
<lotuspsychje> jayze: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<jayze> I am actually running ardvark.
<jayze> I know its not release yet but I felt it was close enough.
<jayze> I will be probably making another install on the laptop of LTS sharing the same homedirectory structure for my personal files just for peace of mind.
<jayze> the laptop is not anything much except for the fact that it has plenty of ram and a nice big ssd.
<jayze> lenovo t430, but it was in perfect condition with the 1600x900lcd and it was free to me.
<jayze> just had to provide an ssd :P
<jayze> yep, looks like dconf-editor was it
<lotuspsychje> jayze: for 17.10 you can idle in #ubuntu+1 for issues mate
<jayze> k :P
<jayze> Only been up on the machine since this afternoon but it seems quite stable.
<yookoala> With 0 person in #ubuntu+1, where can I get help with Ubuntu 17.10?
<yookoala> I want to report an issue, but event #ubuntu-bugs won't help it.
<yookoala> I'm totally confused.
<christian_> do you have a detailed procedure on how to install dnscrypt-proxy?
<nergar> hello
<yookoala> !ask | nergar
<ubottu> nergar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kristhian> another question, how do i know if i am using eth0 or eth1?
<kristhian> can i do it just by typing ifconfig?
<nergar> Hello, how do I know if tomcat8 package in ubuntu uses systemd or sysinit?
<nergar> im using xenial 16.04
<Bashing-om> kristhian: ' ip link ls ' will tell what link is active .
<kristhian> thank you
<kristhian> anyways what does 'lo' means?
<Bashing-om> kristhian: the local loop - internal link .
<yookoala> nergar: Look for tomcat* in /etc/init.d. If there is such file, then your tomcat package is sysinit.
<yookoala> nergar: If you have it installed already.
<nergar> yookoala: yup, it is indeed in init.d but xenial uses systemd does it not? what do I do now?
<yookoala> nergar: When using systemctl command to control services, it will fallback to sysinit script if a service file of the name is not found.
<nergar> neat!
<nergar> and when are the packages updated to use systemd? just curious bout how dev side works
<yookoala> nergar: I'm not sure :-P.  I guess it would probably remove the rc script and install the systemd unit file.
<yookoala> nergar: if you do a dist-ugrade.
<yookoala> nergar: I'm talking about my exprience with Ubuntu and other distro with systemd. Not sure how it works underneath.
<nergar> I see
<wavrydr> anyone here
<lotuspsychje> yes
<wavrydr> oh hey there
<wavrydr> i was wondering when my version's updates period expires, do i have to install the latest version or can i just upgrade to the latest version?
<wavrydr> lotuspsychje, you there
<lotuspsychje> wavrydr: wich version?
<wavrydr> i have ubuntu mate 16.04 lts
<Bashing-om> !do-release-upgrade | wavrydr
<wavrydr> in terminal you mean?
<glitsj16> wavrydr: you're good untill April 2021 with that
<wavrydr> i thought it was april 2018
<wavrydr> glitsj16, ?
<Bashing-om> wavrydr: ^^ and yes the upgrade path does exist .
<glitsj16> not with 16.04 LTS, are you sure that's what you have?
<wavrydr> i have whatever the newest version of mate is
<wavrydr> the lts version
<wavrydr> i may be stating that incorrectly
<wavrydr> let me check the version
<jayze> LTS versions last a nice long time if you dont feel like upgrading out of them.
<Bashing-om> wavrydr: Terminal command ' lsb_release -a ' .
<glitsj16> might be handy if the release time info was in that
<wavrydr> thanks Bashing-om
<wavrydr> how do i find out which version i have
<Bashing-om> wavrydr: The Desktop environment? ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION ' .
<wavrydr> ok thanks
<wavrydr> i was looking but coudn't find it
<vern> https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<wavrydr> i have 16.04.3 lts
<wavrydr> thats what i thought
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> any one help me
<sara2010> by mistake i rm these /etc/passwd /etc/group /etc/shadow /etc/shadow-
<sara2010> i los my all data
<sara2010> how do i recover
<sara2010> plz help me
<glitsj16> restore your backup
<alkisg> sara2010: check in /var/backups
<alkisg> There should be backups there
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: did you get your ibus issue straight?
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: the dependencies issue? Yeah I used aptitude and removed them, but I haven't yet learned if it's possible to do the same thing with plain apt.
 * alkisg waves btw :)
<lotuspsychje> hey :p
<sara2010> how to restore backup files
<jayze> Btw: lotuspsychje thanks for the tip about dconf. I was able to tune a few other things that had been bothering me as well.
<jayze> Powerful tool that dconf
<alkisg> sara2010: are you in the booted system now? Or are you using a live cd?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jayze
<ubottu> jayze: Glad you made it! :-)
<sara2010> alkisg .. i have put HDD in secondery
<alkisg> sara2010: so you have a second ubuntu and you booted from the second ubuntu?
<sara2010> alkisg .. yes
<alkisg> Do you know how to access the old partition? Like e.g. in /media/sara/Ubuntu/etc ?
<sara2010> alkisg .. yes i know very well ..
<alkisg> OK, do you see a /media/sara/Ubuntu/var/backups folder? Does it have passwd.bak there?
<sara2010> alkisg .. there is media/sara/ nothing in sara
<alkisg> sara2010: then you don't know how to access the second disk...
<sara2010> alkisg .. sara is empty
<alkisg> sara2010: what's the output of this command? sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<sara2010> alkisg .. there is 2 partition in one is /home  one is /root
<alkisg> sara2010: can't help without the output of that command
<sara2010> alkisg .. in /home i got sara and all my data
<sara2010> alkisg .. okay letme give you output of command
<sara2010> alkisg. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25684174/
<alkisg> sara2010: it's two - there, not one
<alkisg> lsblk --fs vs lsblk -fs
<sara2010> alkisg .. i got backups in /var
<alkisg> OK, copy those then
<sara2010> i should give access 1st
<sara2010> should i copy in /medai/sara/
<alkisg> sara2010: I can't tell you more if you don't give the output of that command: sudo lsblk --fs | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Because now I don't know if you are booted in a second installation, in a live cd etc
<sara2010> alkisg . already i give you output
<sara2010> alkisg. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25684174/
<alkisg> sara2010: you typed it wrong
<alkisg> You put one - instead of two --
<sara2010> okay
<sara2010> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25684191/
<weston> Hi all. During booting, I could not see the grub menu..it directly boots to the new kernel I installed. How can I stop at grub and select my other kernel?
<Bashing-om> sara2010: Slow dowm and think; alkisg may posibly get you through this :)
<sara2010> Bashing-om.  hmmmm
<sara2010> alkisg . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25684191/
<alkisg> sara2010: nice. Now can you give the output of this command? ls /media/*/etc/*sha* | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> You don't need to put it to pastebin.ubuntu.com, you can paste it here
<alkisg> It's only one line
<Bashing-om> weston: EFI system, as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key . legacy; depress and hold a shift key .
<weston> Bashing-om: I am using legacy boot and not UEFI
<alkisg> weston: hold down left shift while booting
<Bashing-om> weston: As soon as the bios screen clears . depress a shift key ,
<weston> Bashing-om: ok let me try
<weston> Bashing-om: how can I avoid so that, it will show grub always?
<Bashing-om> !Grub | weston
<ubottu> weston: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sara2010> alkisg  f3ck5
<sara2010> alkisg . http://termbin.com/f3ck5
<alkisg> sara2010: so, this disk does have shadow. Where did you delete shadow from?
<alkisg> sara2010: Ah sorry this is the backup
<Bashing-om> weston: ^^ make an edit to the /etc/default/grub file . - remember to run 'sudo update-grub ' to propogate the change .
<weston> Bashing-om: What I need to edit?
<alkisg> sara2010: ok, now try this: cd /media/92af4d1a-295e-41fa-8c55-2dc3471b6602/etc/; for f in passwd group shadow gshadow; do sudo cp -a ${f}- $f; done
<alkisg> sara2010: then reboot in your primary installation
<Bashing-om> weston: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 ; GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true .
<weston> Bashing-om: it is like that only
<weston> I checked now
<sara2010> alkisg . okay
<weston> Bashing-om: ohh..should I comment both?
<weston> Now it is un-commented.
<Bashing-om> weston: "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" what number do you have set .. and what entry do you want as the default ?
<weston> 0
<sara2010> alkisg ...  there is no user showing to login only guest
<weston> I have both 4.10-rc and 4.6 kernel
<weston> 4.10 new
<weston> and I need to select while booting
<jayze> exit
<alkisg> sara2010: can you login as guest?
<alkisg> sara2010: maybe you misstyped something again...
<sara2010> i give this command . cd /media/92af4d1a-295e-41fa-8c55-2dc3471b6602/etc/; for f in passwd group shadow gshadow; do sudo cp -a ${f}- $f; done
<weston> Bashing-om: Thank you. I got it working. I disabled both lines and now I could select in grub during booting
<Bashing-om> weston: :)
<alkisg> If I right click on any flash applet in firefox 56, it crashes. It worked fine in firefox 55. Does right click in flash work fine for anyone in firefox 56?
<alkisg> E.g. right click there: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/about/
<hateball> alkisg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1720908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720908 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox cannot load Flash because of libxul broken dependency" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hateball> oh nm, applets actually load for you
<alkisg> hateball: yes I reported both issues to chriscoulson and he fixed the one you linked, but not the other one
<hateball> alkisg: but it is mentioned here I see
<alkisg> So I wanted to verify it happens for everyone before I ping him again
<weston> Bashing-om: Thank you so much.
<Bashing-om> weston: np, glad you got it sorted .
<glitsj16> alkisg: Chris already enterd a fix upstream for the context issue, see the last 2 comments on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1720908
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720908 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox cannot load Flash because of libxul broken dependency" [Undecided,Fix released]
<alkisg> glitsj16: thanks, I haven't seen the last comment from chris
<jmft2> Hi, is it possible to 'upgrade' my install of Xubuntu 16.04 32bit to a 64bit install, but keeping my packages, files, &c.? I didn't put my /home and /usr directories onto a separate partition when I first installed
<Ben64> jmft2: not really
<ducasse> jmft2: realistically, you need to reinstall
<jmft2> ducasse: Yep, but wouldn't that wipe my /home and /usr?
<Ben64> thats what backups are for
<ducasse> back up /home, why would you need to save /usr?
<Ben64> also, export a list of installed packages
<Ben64> then you could just install those afterwards
<ducasse> check out apt-clone
<jmft2> ducasse: cheers
<Sterist> I'm having issues shrinking an unmounted ext4 within an extended partition... gparted doesn't specify an error number or type
<Sterist> would a gparted live cd be able to do anything that gparted on the live ubuntu installer can't?
<ZiolaBleu> Is there anyone online?
<Sterist> Google seems to suggest a swap partition is interfering with ext4 resize, anyone know how to safely discard swap?
<onla> Why my chrome cant play this video eventhough it can play some other flash videos https://www.nrk.no/mr/sja-direkte-fra-mannen-1.12012651
<onla> workin for ou?
<SwedeMike> Sterist: you can use the "swapoff <device>" command to turn off swap. You can see active swap partitions by doing "cat /proc/swaps"
<ZiolaBleu> I'm doing a group project with two foreigners who don't speak English and on top of that they don't even speak the same languages. They have contributed nothing and because of them, I'm going to fail this project if I don't get it done by the 10th. Is there any way someone could help me?
<ducasse> ZiolaBleu: wrong channel
<onla> it's a live stream of a fucking kilometer long mountain going to collapse any time soon, and now my linux is blocking me to see it
<ZiolaBleu> I know it's the wrong channel I just don't know where else to go
<bazhang> onla, no cursing here
<ducasse> ZiolaBleu: then ask in #freenode
<onla> can I say *curses*
<bazhang> onla, what version of ubuntu is this
<onla> 14.04
<jmft2> What's the best way to restore a Mac's Time Machine backup onto a Ubuntu machine?
<jmft2> I've been using fuse-time-machine (https://github.com/isnotajoke/fuse-time-machine) but some of the files copied over — always binaries, not text files — are corrupted. It appears there's a problem with line breaks
<Sterist> is there a root command that won't make nautilus take ownership? or more specifically, for editing /etc/fstab
<jmft2> wc says:
<jmft2> 6847   37332 1730610 file_on_time_machine_volume
<jmft2> 6956   37790 1730610 copied_over_file
<lindbergio> Do anyone know if it would be possible to change the 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.orientation active' key system wide and not only for a specific user? This a GNOME thing.
<danieled> hi all
<murii> where is the location of man's directory?
<alkisg> I'm trying to download the source of linux-image 4.8 to compare it with 4.10, but both of them get me 4.10. Example:
<alkisg> apt source linux-image-4.8.0-58-generic => Skipping already downloaded file 'linux-hwe_4.10.0-35.39~16.04.1.dsc'
<alkisg> Where can I find the 4.8 kernel source?
<buzo> Hi. How can I draw the maintainer's attention to bug 1713638?
<ubottu> bug 1713638 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct net_device’ has no member named ‘last_rx’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713638
<buzo> There seems to be an easy fix available, or maybe it is even fixed upstream already.
<buzo> Or should I ask in #ubuntu-kernel?
<ducasse> buzo: best thing to do is to add a comment with a link to the fix you're talking about
<solars> hi, is there a way to check the syntax of /etc/crontab?
<buzo> ducasse: I've done that already.
<Sterist> is it ever necessary to leave a small amount of unallocated space between partitions?
<buzo> ducasse: There is also a patch attached since 2017-09-17.
<alkisg> Sterist: not unless the previous one is misaligned. Use gparted and it'll do the correct thing.
<ducasse> buzo: ok, then the maintainer will look at that when he/she can
<Sterist> righto. thanks
<buzo> ducasse: But the bug is unassigned.
<buzo> And it makes kernel 4.11 unusable.
<ducasse> 4.11 is not used in any ubuntu release
<buzo> ducasse: Wrong. I'm running 16.04 and get it from the package linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge.
<buzo> But maybe the edge is too bleeding … ;)
<RonaldsMazitis> something is wrong with chromium for ubuntu using openbox
<RonaldsMazitis> sometimes it starts to zoom in or out on scroll
<RonaldsMazitis> makes impossible to write text in any programm
<RonaldsMazitis> + can't get right click on screen
<RonaldsMazitis> feels like
<Hanumaan> how to repair segmentation fault core dumped python problem in ubuntu
<Ben64> Hanumaan: fix your python code
<ducasse> buzo: interesting, i thought that was on .13 now. still, you can't really do anything to get your bug report more attention, other than hoping others with the same problem comment on it.
<Ben64> buzo: ha, i'm the dude who submitted the patch, use it!
<RonaldsMazitis> I could not write text in quassel irc client
<RonaldsMazitis> so I had to quit it
<RonaldsMazitis> feels like viruses on ubuntu
<RonaldsMazitis> or something
<RonaldsMazitis> messes with keyboard and mouse
<Prokto> Hi, I'm having issues with unattended installation. Is there a good channel to ask questions about this topic?
<alkisg> Here is fine
<Prokto> Alright, thanks. I'm running into an issue where the installation is interupted by an error. I can continue the installation by manually hitting continue twice and the installation finishes succesfully with a working system at the end. The only discernable error I can find looks like this: https://pastebin.com/C8f1jUfn
<Prokto> I'm not sure what I can do to influence in the installation to the point that this error comes up even though this isn't an issue whatsoever in another repository of ours.
<Prokto> It complaining that udev is not started confounds me since it's in a chroot and this is, I assume, a step that debootstrap always takes
<Prokto> Is there a way to increase log verbosity during installation?
<dchotas> Hello guys, on a fresh 17.04 install here and my wireless card seems to be hanging my computer on restart/shutdown. The hang doesn't occur if I'm connected via cable of if my wireless card is turned off altogether. Can anyone help me figure this out and try to fix it?
<alkisg> Prokto: do you know about policy wrappers that disable service restarts in chroots?
<alkisg> Prokto: first google hit is this: https://jpetazzo.github.io/2013/10/06/policy-rc-d-do-not-start-services-automatically/, to get you going. Some services are clever enough to not run in chroots, for others you need this policy wrapper
<ducasse> dchotas: which chipset is this?
<timkofu> hi
<timkofu> I have made a package with checkinstall
<timkofu> but the deb is binary only
<timkofu> how can i make a "dev" deb?
<Prokto> alkisg, No, I haven't heard of that before. I'll read into it, thank you very much.
<alkisg> np
<dchotas> ducasse, qca9377
<ducasse> dchotas: then not sure, sorry. you could try an older/later kernel.
<timkofu> anyone?
<buzo> Ben64: Do you have a .deb with that? I just patched the installed version and run «dpkg-reconfigure bcmwl-kernel-source», but I guess this gets overwritten by the next update.
<buzo> timkofu: Did you try «apt-get source ‹package›» ?
<Sterist> the problems never end. now grub won't start. "error: file '/boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found" I know what caused this, and I know how to get past it, but once I'm booted up I don't know how to make the fix permanent
<Sterist> set root=hd0,msdos5 and set prefix=($root)/boot/grub then insmod normal and insmod will make it load grub
<Sterist> I boot ubuntu, run sudo update-grub and it goes thru without errors, but after reboot it's the same problem.
<Sterist> when I deleted my swap partition sda5 the other partitions 6 and 7 became 5 and 6, so grub is probably looking in 6
<Sterist> anyone know how I can make it stick?
<SimonNL> Sterist: I'm not sure but I think you should have ended that line with normal not with insmod
<SimonNL> insmod normal, normal
<Sterist> yes typo, that's what I did lol
<SimonNL> okay
<Sterist> still hammering my keyboard for a solution =/ if anyone has ideas I'd love to hear em
<SimonNL> Sterist: #grub  you could try there as well.
<arunkumar413> my ubuntu is lazy
<arunkumar413> how do i troubleshoot it
<thnee> When searching for how to force all traffic through a vpn, the recommendation is the remove the existing default gw and add a new one. But how will the VPN itself work if all traffic is routed through the VPN?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Sterist> would reinstalling grub have potential to cause now problems?
<Sterist> btw I did check with the grub channel, still no responses :(
<dchotas> Hey BluesKaj o/
<BluesKaj> hi dchotas
<arunkumar413> lspci | grep VGA commands returns two cotrollers
<arunkumar413> which one should I use and install the drivers for
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, pastebin your lspci output so we can have a look
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: https://pastebin.com/uR7yykAR
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: seems like AMD has not released the drivers for 16.04 Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, is this a desktop or laptop?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: laptop
<BluesKaj> hmm, seems you have some kind of hybrid gpu system which I've never seen before
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: may be one is a processor builtin and another is an external graphic card
<BluesKaj> check the additional drivers manager
<computer2000> How can I see when this package has been updated for the last time? Package: libxinerama1 (2:1.1.3-1)
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: You have an APU style GPU / CPU setup
<brokencodes> need to install FGLRX
<buzo> computer2000: see /var/log/apt/history.log*
<BluesKaj> brokencodes, we know what he has, just needs to install from the additional drivers
<brokencodes> letting him know he doesnt have a hybrid
<brokencodes> its an APU
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: what should I do now
<brokencodes> in the additional drivers dialog, you should see the option to install amdgpu drivers
<brokencodes> in 17* fglrx was depricated, in favor of amdgpu / radeon
<BluesKaj> install the recommended driver/fglrx from the additional drivers manager , https://askubuntu.com/questions/856478/radeon-hd-7500m-7600m-series-drivers-for-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413,^
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: the additional driver doesn't list the drivers
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: FGLRX is not available in Ubuntu 17+
<BluesKaj> yeah, amdgpu seems to ahve replaced it
<brokencodes> amdgpu is not auto selected
<brokencodes> he will have to open terminal, and install with apt-get
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, are you on 16.04?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: yes
<brokencodes> wonderful
<brokencodes> sucks, because trident gen2 is not supported before kernel 4.10
<brokencodes> arunkumar413, have you updated ubuntu with update manager in the last 5-6 months?
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, open a console , sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<brokencodes> 16.04 its apt-get
<BluesKaj> no it isn'
<brokencodes> check my credentials please
<BluesKaj> apt install has been around for over 3 yrs
<brokencodes> will produce the following when you do it... just say yes...
<brokencodes> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:    gconf-service gconf-service-backend gconf2 gconf2-common libavahi-glib1    libbonobo2-0 libbonobo2-common libcanberra0 libgconf-2-4 libgconf2-4    libgnome2-0 libgnome2-bin libgnome2-common libgnomevfs2-0    libgnomevfs2-common libidl-common libidl0 libntdb1 liborbit-2-0 liborbit2    libtag1-vanilla libtag1c2a
<brokencodes> mysql-server-core-5.6 openjdk-8-jdk-headless    sound-theme-freedesktop  Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.  The following extra packages will be installed:    libdrm-amdgpu1 libdrm-dev libdrm-intel1 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-radeon1    libdrm2 libepoxy0 libgbm1-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial libllvm3.8v4    libxkbfile1 x11-xkb-utils xfonts-base xserver-common    xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenia
<brokencodes> l  Suggested packages:    xfs xserver xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-scalable firmware-amd-graphics  The following packages will be REMOVED:    libgl1-mesa-dri  The following NEW packages will be installed:    libdrm-amdgpu1 libepoxy0 libgbm1-lts-xenial libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial    libllvm3.8v4 libxkbfile1 x11-xkb-utils xfonts-base xserver-common    xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial xserver-xo
<brokencodes> rg-video-amdgpu-lts-xenial  The following packages will be upgraded:    libdrm-dev libdrm-intel1 libdrm-nouveau2 libdrm-radeon1 libdrm2
<brokencodes> ignore my part about installed packages...
<BluesKaj> nice flood there...you dhould know better if you're so cnowledgeable, brokencodes
<brokencodes> was a single line.
<BluesKaj> knowledgeable
<BluesKaj> yeah sureL
<brokencodes> look at it... its a single line. I remove all 63 \r and \n
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: apt install or apt-get,,,?
<BluesKaj> you can use either one
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: got a message that there are unmet dependencies
<brokencodes> you must do apt update first
<brokencodes> sudo apt update
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> not just updated but upgraded as well
<arunkumar413> i update it regularly
<brokencodes> in SF it is 8 to 5
<brokencodes> to be sure, please do: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Prokto> alkisg, I added a debian package to the installation which creates the policy-rc.d file under /usr/sbin/ like I read in that link you posted however it is installed after the package that is causing the issue. Is there a way to specify the order in which the programs are installed?
<brokencodes> rename the deb files, so the first one has a 1 in the beginning of the name, second has 2... and the like
<oerheks> hilarious answer ..
<brokencodes> that changes the order of dpkg --install *.deb... but I guess I missed the context of the question
<oerheks> he thinks a debian package on ubuntu is not the cause of his issue
<brokencodes> ...
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: brokencodes, updated, upgraded and ran the command but still getting the unmet dependency error:
<arunkumar413>  xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu :
<arunkumar413> Depends: xorg-video-abi-20
<arunkumar413>  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)
<arunkumar413> under additional drivers it says unknown: unknown this device is using an alternate driver
<Prokto> brokencodes, The context is that during an unattended installation plymouth complains that it cannot be started since udev is not running. This is all happening in a chroot so it can't start the service anyway. policy-rc.d tells the system not to start the service. I need my debian package that contains policy-rc.d to be installed before the other plymouth at least.
<Prokto> The problem is that the unattended installation throws an error during the base system installation that a package could not be configured hence making the unattended installation an attended installation.
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, run sudo apt full-upgrade
<brokencodes> what is the error thrown?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: I want to use 16.04 only as it's a LTS
<arunkumar413> don
<arunkumar413> dont want to upgrade the os
<brokencodes> full-upgrade is not dist-upgrade
<Prokto> "Debootstrap warning - Warning: Failure while configuring required packages." The only discernable error I can find looks like this: https://pastebin.com/C8f1jUfn
<brokencodes> BluesKaj is correct, that will force upgrade packages held back, including Xorg-core
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413,  full upgrade only upgrades all packages, not the OS release, do-release-upgrade does that
<oerheks> Prokto, policy-rc.d is part of the sysv-rc package, why the debian package?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: did full upgrade but still the same error
<arunkumar413> unmet dependencies
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, try installing xserver-xorg-core
<Prokto> oerheks, good question. I have very little idea how I'm supposed to do this best so I'll take a look at that.
<brokencodes> you could remove plymouth
<brokencodes> Prokto: you could remove plymouth
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: installed the xserver org  core
<brokencodes> now do the previous
<BluesKaj> no errors arunkumar413 ?
<arunkumar413> no erros
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<oerheks> seems like you give random answers to random people, brokencodes, please don't.
<BluesKaj> ok now install the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: done
<arunkumar413> should I run the update command again to install the driver from additional drivers
<brokencodes> oerheks: how is it that you think my answer was random?
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, did you install the amdgpu ?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<oerheks> we appreciate volunteers, but this was not helpfull at all, remove plymouth?
<brokencodes> oerheks: Plymouth only supplies a graphical boot.
<Prokto> That is an option we're considering as a workaround. It is not necessary for us.
<brokencodes> oerheks: later after he resolves his issue, he can simply reinstall plymouth
<ioria> brokencodes, please run this simulation :  apt-get -s remove plymouth
<brokencodes> oerheks: although I still cannot understand why anyone would want to install a debian package in an ubuntu distrubution... similar, yes, but different enough to become a nightmare later
<brokencodes> iora, I dont have to, I dont run plymouth / plymouthd on any of my systems...
<ioria> brokencodes,  ok, so half of your x-system will be removed
<brokencodes> windows here, but ubuntu on all my workstations / servers
<ioria> brokencodes,  so, please don't recommend it
<brokencodes> umm...
<brokencodes> more than just one way to do what I said...
<Prokto> this is a server installation. No gui is needed whatsoever. however apparently mountall requires plymouth.
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: it got stuck at the login screen
<arunkumar413> Nothing responds
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: is the login screen blinking?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: no
<Prokto> The devices this is meant for do not communicate with the outside world. We pull the packages and create and iso with all packages we need including some from our own repo.
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: how to switch to console n roll back the driver
<brokencodes> CTRL+ALT+F3
<brokencodes> ^ arunkumar413
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Prokto> brokencodes, I'm going to try renaming the debian package to see if that gets the package installed first. We need a permanent fix but a hotfix would allow us to work so I'm gonna give it a try. Quick and easy to test.
<brokencodes> If it works, its because of my random nonsensical answer...
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: it's not switching to console
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: CTRL+ALT+F3
<arunkumar413> Yes I did press that
<arunkumar413> Nothing happens
<arunkumar413> The screen is freezed
<brokencodes> do you have a FN button on this laptop?
<arunkumar413> At the login
<arunkumar413> Yes have fn button
<brokencodes> CTRL+ALT+FN+F3
<arunkumar413> Its hp g6 notebook
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: nothing happened
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: reboot and on grub menu select ubuntu rescue mode...
<arunkumar413> How do i select on boot
<arunkumar413> I don't see any option while booting
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: do you have grub menu at all?
<arunkumar413> I don't know
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: is your home directory encrypted?
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, ok try the rescue mode in grub if you grub isnn't auto boting theOS
<arunkumar413> How do I know it now. It's not responding
<IhrFussel> Does performance decrease if I append lines to a very long file vs a short file? Let's say 5 million lines vs 1 million ... is there a difference?
<BluesKaj> auto booting
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: to reboot, hold power for 6-10 seconds...
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: how do i gomto rescue mode while booting
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: if you shutdown ubuntu incorrectly, like I'm telling you to... it should give boot options menu, from grub
<BluesKaj> hold the left shift key down right  after the post/bios page
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413,^
<brokencodes> IhrFussel: yes, in some cases it can, it depends how you are appending... for instance one tool I run, using nohup can create a file over 80MB in size, and it slows down... but it's not always so... it depends how the file is written
<IhrFussel> brokencodes, in my case the log file gets written by a c++ file handler
<brokencodes> IhrFussel: best answer I can give is sometimes.
<brokencodes> IhrFussel: as I dont know how the file handler is "handling" the file
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: are you still here?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: it's not going to console
<brokencodes> while the PC is booting, hold right shift key
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: sorry, left shift key
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: i tried both keys
<arunkumar413> Going into gui
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: this time, try repeatedly and quickly hitting the left shift key after powerup...
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: so turn it on, wait 1/2 second... and repeatedly and quickly press the left shift key
<IhrFussel> IIRC it works with Esc
<brokencodes> arunkumar413^^^ also try
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: I dont remember if fglrx-amdcccle is available in ubuntu 16.04
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: it appears to be...
<arunkumar413> But now its noy even going into console to rollback the driver
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: we may have to use liveCD
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: i don't have a live cs
<arunkumar413> Cd
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: have a usb stick?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: no
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: did you try ESC ?
<arunkumar413> Yes, i takes to boot options
<brokencodes> good
<brokencodes> does boot options screen say "ubuntu" on it?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: but while installing I didn't create a recovery partition
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: thats fine...
<arunkumar413> Pressing f9 gives me two ubuntu options
<brokencodes> what options are those?
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/EdAnwpIb/irccloudcapture-1521563030.jpg
<brokencodes> select either of those, and immediately start pressing esc after pressing enter...
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CMg1dCYS/irccloudcapture-1110226055.jpg
<brokencodes> should give you menu
<brokencodes> advanced system options for ubuntu
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jZSbJmH8/irccloudcapture-1045908143.jpg
<brokencodes> 3rd line says recovery mode
<arunkumar413> Not sure why there r so many same entries
<brokencodes> select it and hit enter
<brokencodes> because there is an entry for every kernel installed
<arunkumar413> Selected recovery. Hope it will load
<brokencodes> it will
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/tKZq0ihr/irccloudcapture969000526.jpg
<brokencodes> drop to root shell prompt
<brokencodes> Or you can chose run in failsafeX
<vegombrei> hi, whats a good free VPN i could use with ubuntu?
<brokencodes> provider? or application?
<oerheks> VPN is already in networkmanager
<brokencodes> exactly
<vegombrei> im guessing both ?
<oerheks> vegombrei, we are not the yellow pages, just technical support.
<vegombrei> so how do i set it up
<brokencodes> need to know what kind of vpn you have subscribed to... before anyone here can help...
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: in root shell now
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html
<vegombrei> oerheks: big deal if someone can answer and help me here how does it matter if youre a peon ?
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: apt install fglrx-amdcccle
<oerheks> vegombrei, sure, that would be technical support
<vegombrei> well thanks
<oerheks> we just don't advise on providers
<vegombrei> ah
<brokencodes> vegombrei: no one here can help you set up a vpn until you have selected a provider...
<arunkumar413> After going to root sheel it again went back to recovery menu and is not responding
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: well, we have to hard boot and catch the boot again...
<vegombrei> i understand but i need to have an option of providers, as of now i dont know any providers , im reading up on that link its got information
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: catch it with f9, select ubuntu, and smash the esc key fast fast again
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: pressed f9
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Njj5X7IE/irccloudcapture-326438751.jpg
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: top line
<brokencodes> vegombrei: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vpn+providers+supporting+ubuntu
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: be sure to catch the boot with esc
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/HAoJmBfF/irccloudcapture-1236807371.jpg
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: advanced options
<vegombrei> brokencodes: thanks
<eterno> We extreme the dangeroud
<oerheks> lmgtfy is against the channel policy
<vegombrei> btw you guys should know im beginning to think vpn doesnt really work, well with movie sites etc mebbe but ive been trying vpns on my mac and trying to set up a new gmail account and somehow vpn doesnt work they know my location now im trying thru my ubuntu desktop
<brokencodes> oerheks: so is calling you a peon...
<eterno> Check brpwser apps
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2fNc7Jwy/irccloudcapture-573074689.jpg
<eterno> Browser apps for vpn
<brokencodes> with VPN providers, you get what you pay for...
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: yes
<vegombrei> LOL that peon part was a typo
<vegombrei> i actually meant to type bot
<vegombrei> dunno how that happened
<brokencodes> Freudian slip
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1kCQkrVW/irccloudcapture-2143625386.jpg
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: yes
<vegombrei> you know one of em bots that kick you out if you chat abusive or something
<arunkumar413> I selected rootshell but again it came back to this screen
<oerheks> !coc | brokencodes, please read this,  you are starting to get annoying
<ubottu> brokencodes, please read this,  you are starting to get annoying: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<brokencodes> next time select failsafeX
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, you nay need to eenable networking first before you update/upgrade/install remove anything with apt
<vegombrei> hey is there like an underground ubuntu channel where one can talk all kinds of illegal stuff and hacking etc ??
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: we removed the driver not sure if failsafe x works
<BluesKaj> vegombrei, nope
<brokencodes> oerheks: I was sticking up for you, attempting not to be rude, and slam the door in the face of someone clearly wanting help from us to pirate movies, and stay within the guidelines... I forgot the lmgtfy thing, but really? Annoying?
<oerheks> vegombrei,  not on #freenode
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: failsafex should use the vga driver.
<arunkumar413> this screen is lazy not responding to arrow keys https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QUZS2x6N/irccloudcapture1216946178.jpg
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: hopefully BluesKaj can help you, I unfortunately have to step down, as some of the others in here have a problem with me...
<BluesKaj> sorry arunkumar413, i had some connection troubles here .. trying to figure out what you've done
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: I sincerely wish you luck
 * vegombrei well should we make one ??
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: :(
<BluesKaj> vegombrei, stop this illegal stuff, it's not supported here, then go away
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: amdgpu doesnt work for him, he needs fglrx-amdcccle, he unfortunately is having issues getting to root shell, and doesnt have an ubuntu live CD nor USB stick to work with
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: I suggested failsafeX and thats where we were... also of misfortune, is the fact that after the first selection he has to reboot to regain control
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: trying to get into the root shell to install the correct driver
<BluesKaj> ouinds like an xorg problem if his mouse isn't responding
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: in order to get to rescue, he has to catch boot with F9, select one of his raid volumes (seems mirrored with llvm), and immediately start hitting ESC, because LFT Shift doesnt work
<brokencodes> I will leave, because I somehow annoy oerheks.
<arunkumar413> this sceen is lazy nor responding to arrow keys https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VdBbwMVy/irccloudcapture1731432289.jpg
<vegombrei> brokencodes: awwww
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, yes I saw that
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: I hope i brought you up to speed.
<ghost-287> is there an alternative to teamviewer?
<BluesKaj> hmm lvm/raid is a different story, but live media to help this situation , arunkumar413 think you need a live image to work with here
<brokencodes> ghost-287: tightVNC / Remote Desktop
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: he has simple raid... its simply mirrored
<ghost-287> thank you i ll try this
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: any questions before I leave? I think I covered everything...
<BluesKaj> well if the arrowe keys aren't responding then xorg is somehow affected
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: in the root shell now
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: apt install fglrx-amdcccle
<ghost-287> brokencodes, c est  xtightvncviewer  ??
<ghost-287> brokencodes, oupss, it s xtightvncviewer ?
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GLrT1v9Q/irccloudcapture696415645.jpg
<brokencodes> yes
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, do you have networking then install fglrx-amdcccle
<ghost-287> ty
<arunkumar413> Unable to locate package
<arunkumar413> Is it connected to internet
<brokencodes> you have to enable networking
<brokencodes> are you using wifi?
<oerheks> fglrx-amdcccle is old, xserver-xorg-video-radeon is current
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: yes i have WiFi
<arunkumar413> How do i connect
<brokencodes> oerheks: he has apu / trident 2
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: ifconfig command doesn't show WiFi device
<brokencodes> ubuntu stopped supporting this APU in 2015... officially... Radeon HD driver works, but overworks the fans.
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: you will need to start networking service with the "Start networking" option in recovery menu
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bzdXzMYM/irccloudcapture-269827815.jpg
<BluesKaj> thanks for the heads up oerheks, my knowledge about amd driver is rather linited, I see it's limited to trusty 14.04
<brokencodes> oerheks: BluesKaj: refer to the following: https://community.amd.com/thread/210222
<oerheks> trident is really old indeed, xserver-xorg-video-trident should have been installed AFAIK
<brokencodes> no... not trident VGA... Trident APU... he has AMD A10, or A12, with Radeon HD 7650m
<brokencodes> it's Trident 2 archetecture from AMD
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: its amd A8
<brokencodes> same
<brokencodes> its APU
<brokencodes> I have a G7 here with the same beaver Family 15 chip in it...
<oerheks> ah, my bad, i didn't catch that with all the previous attempts
<brokencodes> I can get him up and running, but believe me, I'm not trying to annoy anyone
<arunkumar413> selected networking in recovery options https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/O5oWKZpH/irccloudcapture-1068828537.jpg
<arunkumar413> It's taking lot of time
<arunkumar413> Cant i enable networking from command line
<brokencodes> we gonna do something new
<arunkumar413> Okay
<brokencodes> hold power till it dies, and boot up same as last time, with F9
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf seems to ahve a problem there
<brokencodes> hit esc after selecting the top line of the boot menu
<brokencodes> BluesKaj: network cant write to disk, because RO
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<arunkumar413> brokencodes:  should i select advanced options
<brokencodes> no
<brokencodes> put cursor on top of ubuntu and press e
<arunkumar413> System setup?
<brokencodes> send me screen shot
<arunkumar413> Okay
<brokencodes> we will force text boot
<arunkumar413> Im in some set params screen
<brokencodes> show please
<brokencodes> almost there, I promise
<arunkumar413> https://photos.app.goo.gl/67sATCJut30Z8FnE2
<arunkumar413> I reached the irc app upload limit. Sharing from google photos
<brokencodes> give me a minute
<skinux> nginx error log says /var/www/html is forbidden....?
<zarzar> i think i wrecked my ubuntu vm by remove libxml* packages, gnome was relying on some libxml i think, any idea how to recover?
<zarzar> i think i wrecked my ubuntu vm by remove libxml* packages, gnome was relying on some libxml i think, any idea how to recover?
<zarzar> sorry for repeqat
<brokencodes> ok
<arunkumar413> :)
<brokencodes> reboot the machine
<arunkumar413> :(
<brokencodes> we have to do this in perfect order
<arunkumar413> Ok
<brokencodes> f9 catch the boot
<brokencodes> then top line of boot menu, then immediately press esc
<arunkumar413> On the top line
<brokencodes> to let you know, I perposely broke my machine, so I could help you fix yours
<brokencodes> purposely...
<arunkumar413> Should I press enter and escape
<brokencodes> yes
<arunkumar413> Or just escape
<brokencodes> enter, then escape escape escape
<brokencodes> like last 3 times
<arunkumar413> In the grub screen now
<brokencodes> we go to older kernel
<brokencodes> so second recovery screen
<brokencodes> second recovery option in advanced
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/j4ZA05Oa/irccloudcapture-658761537.jpg
<gsharp_> I want to install Ubuntu in my laptop...Currently I am using Windows 10 64bit (Legacy) and have MBR partitioned. What should be the best approach. Thanks for the help in advanced :)
<brokencodes> ?
<arunkumar413> U told press enter n esc
<brokencodes> ...
<brokencodes> in boot menu (bios boot selection from F9, select top line with enter, then press escape several times till ubuntu grub menu shows
<arunkumar413> Should i go to advanced options n select older kernel
<brokencodes> yes
<brokencodes> older kernel, recovery
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3JB4mhYq/irccloudcapture1577948834.jpg
<arunkumar413> Okay. Which kernel
<brokencodes> bottom line
<arunkumar413> Now in recovery menu
<arunkumar413> Root shell?
<brokencodes> network enable first
<brokencodes> then second, failsafeX
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wc2La9DN/irccloudcapture-1892534435.jpg
<arunkumar413> Selected network enable getting this message
<brokencodes> I know
<brokencodes> see if you can CTRL+ALT+F3 and get a console
<arunkumar413> A blank screen with cursor
<arunkumar413> Blinking cursor
<brokencodes> CTRL+ALT+F4
<arunkumar413> Nothing happens
<brokencodes> then go back to other cosole with CTRL+ALT+F1
<arunkumar413> Same black screen with blinking cursor
<arunkumar413> Done
<brokencodes> we have to wait... for network to fail
<brokencodes> has it changed at all?
<arunkumar413> It's not failed. What is the time out to fail
<brokencodes> either 2 mins 59 seconds, or 5 mins
<arunkumar413> Should i.press the WiFi button in keyboard to interrupt
<niko1990> Hello
<brokencodes> you can try
<arunkumar413> In the recovery menu again
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> root
<brokencodes> root shell
<arunkumar413> In the root shell now
<arunkumar413> It asked to enter for maintenance
<niko1990> Is there a software with that i can record/stream my screen in a "hidden" way? Like no red blinking "record" button, or something like that. And I need to be able to start recording/streaming on boot automatically... Is that possible?
<brokencodes> apt remove xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<arunkumar413> Or ctrl-d to continue
<brokencodes> enter
<brokencodes> mount -o remount,rw /
<arunkumar413> Removed
<brokencodes> reboot
<arunkumar413> Is that mount command for me?
<brokencodes> no, I thought you would mount RO
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: type reboot now
<arunkumar413> I'm comfused. Should i run the mount command
<skinux> Is this a good tutorial? https://www.ivankristianto.com/howto-make-swap-file-in-ubuntu/
<brokencodes> no... just "reboot now"
<arunkumar413> While rebooting should i enter any button
<brokencodes> if apt remove xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu removed it, then you are already RW mounted
<arunkumar413> Or normal reboot
<brokencodes> normal boot
<arunkumar413> Hope it works
<brokencodes> me too...
<arunkumar413> I have to take some backups
 * brokencodes crosses fingers
<arunkumar413> Same stuck at the login screen
<skinux> Well, I hope it was, because I just used it to configure swapfile, since my system keeps lagging out as if it needs the SWAP.
<arunkumar413> :(
<brokencodes> arun, can you get a console with CTRL+ALT+F3?
<tomeaton17> Some how my local settings specifically LANGUAGE and LC_ALL have been unset. How do I set these back?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: not going to console
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: do you have another PC?
<arunkumar413> No,.only mobile
<brokencodes> is mobile on wifi?
<arunkumar413> Yes
<brokencodes> I'm assuming mobile is android, correct?
<arunkumar413> Yes
<arunkumar413> With marshmallow
<brokencodes> open android market, install connectbot
<brokencodes> do you know what the last IP address was that your pc got from wifi router?
<arunkumar413> There r many connect bots
<arunkumar413> No
<brokencodes> ConnectBot by Kenny Root
<brokencodes> it is an SSH client'
<arunkumar413> Installed
<brokencodes> slide notification bar down from the top 2 times, and touch the gear, on your phone, we will get your IP
<brokencodes> what make of phone is this?
<arunkumar413> Moto g3
<brokencodes> good
<brokencodes> vanilla android ftw
<brokencodes> bottom of settings, about phone
<arunkumar413> It's marshmallow
<brokencodes> I know, we are getting IP address
<brokencodes> status
<arunkumar413> How to get the ip address
<brokencodes> I'm telling you
<brokencodes> :)
<brokencodes> Gear | about phone | Status
<brokencodes> should show wifi address
<arunkumar413> 192.168.1.5
<arunkumar413> fe80::a670:d6ff:fe88:9ab8
<brokencodes> perfect
<brokencodes> How many other devices are on your wifi router?
<gsharp_> Ubuntu setup in a windows laptop
<gsharp_> mbr partitioned
<arunkumar413> I'm not sure if my laptop is connected now
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: how many devices would you assume are connect to your wifi router ATM?
<brokencodes> we will assume it is
<arunkumar413> Now only my mobike seem to be connected
<brokencodes> Is the wifi light on laptop on? or is it still disabled from earlier?
<arunkumar413> Yes on
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> then lets try
<slipttees> Hi guys. Libreoffice Ubuntu 16.04 is 5.1.6 and libreoffice website version stable is 5.3.6. why no update repo?
<slipttees> LTS use older firefox :/
<slipttees> ops
<slipttees> Libreoffice
<arunkumar413> Laptop gone to black screen. But power button is on
<brokencodes> LTS == Long Term Support. Newer applications require updates sometimes at system level...
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: screen went to sleep... space bar slap will waker it
<brokencodes> wake*
<brokencodes> LTS releases are not bleeding edge releases, instead looking for stability, and offering bugfixes.
<arunkumar413> No. It's not waking
<slipttees> brokencodes: but libreoffice than important, maybe get 5.3.6 inside 16.04.3
<arunkumar413> Should i hard reboot
<brokencodes> try connecting to pc with connectbot...
<brokencodes> enter in hosname field YOURUSERNAME@192.168.1.4
<slipttees> brokencodes: Libreoffice 5.3.6 stable version, better 5.1.6 :/
<arunkumar413> Is username the laptop host name?
<arunkumar413> Or just a ramdom name for time being
<neurre> hi
<neurre> why is /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ not in ld search path?
<brokencodes> username is your username in ubuntu
<brokencodes> slipttees: Libreoffice 5.2 was feature release... only help file bugfix...
<arunkumar413> Ok
<brokencodes> should ask you to accept a key
<arunkumar413> In connect bot what other settings should i select
<arunkumar413> Apart from user name
<brokencodes> ssh, thats it
<brokencodes> username@192.168.1.4
<slipttees> brokencodes: i want 5.3.6 in oficial repo ;-)
<slipttees> brokencodes: i have more than 200 machines for update 14.04 lts to 16.04.3, and libreoffice are older :-(
<brokencodes> sliptees: I want Time Machines sold at toyota dealerships... unfortunately for both of us, its not how either company's business model works
<slipttees> brokencodes: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.3
<arunkumar413> 192.168.1.4 or 1.5
<brokencodes> 1.5 is your phone
<brokencodes> 1.4 might be your PC, we will hope
<brokencodes> otherwise, you need livecd to fix it...
<Prokto> Does anyone know a way to increase the verbosity of debootstrap during base system installation?
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I've created a ~/.Xdefault file and then ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefault but nothing changed - should I restart to see the effects?
<arunkumar413> Tried both 1.4 and 1.5
<brokencodes> try 1.3
<arunkumar413> Not connecting
<brokencodes> 1.1 should be router
<brokencodes> 1.2, 1.3, 1.4, 1.6 may be your pc
<arunkumar413> Hw can it connect to laptop. laptop itself seem to be not connected to wifi
<brokencodes> does wifi light blink when connected?
<skinux> When a web-based software installer needs write permission, what should it be? I know 777 is a horrible idea.
<brokencodes> 0644
<skinux> For directory?
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: no
<skinux> 0644 is for non-writable files
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: does your wifi light blink, or what indication do you get that it is connected to wifi, besides wifi icon on screen?
<arunkumar413> the laptop is blank now
<arunkumar413> I don't think it connect ti wifi without logging in
<brokencodes> only graphics is blank... CPU still working in back
<arunkumar413> Yes, but we're not authenticated to work with laptop
<innovate41> Hey anyone seen this thing where upstart reports a service running but then it actually isnt?
<brokencodes> unless you have to manually connect to wifi on startup, wifi is connected by NetworkManager which is a service
<oerheks> slipttees, maybe you want the LO ppa, it gives 5.4.1  https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial
<arunkumar413> As it's blank screen now should i reboot
<slipttees> oerheks: ok. I don't like ppa! Libreoffice 5.3.6 oficial ubuntu better choice kkk
<skinux> if g+w makes writable, does g-w make it non-writable?
<brokencodes> yes
<jer> g+w makes group writable only, and g-w makes it unwritable for the group
<brokencodes> -w no write perms
<jer> any arbitrary user may still be able to write to it
<jer> if they have permissions through u or o
<skinux> g+w didn't make it writable
<oerheks> slipttees, it won't land in 16.04, maybe you can open an SRU
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<skinux> Got it.
<jer> skinux, i'm pretty sure it did =] you just may not be in the group that owns the file
<jer> k
<skinux> It didn't have the proper ownership that i thought it had.
<VlanX> Hello guys, please I need urgent help on this problem: I have extreme latency with NFS mounts , as the navigation between folders takes minutes to load. Do you belive that any of these parameters can be causing this?    auto,noatime,nolock,bg,intr,tcp,timeo=100,actimeo=1800  0  0
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kjT9SZLE/irccloudcapture1896957118.jpg
<brokencodes> looks connected to me
<arunkumar413> I don't think it can connect without logging in
<brokencodes> up down arrows shows is connected
<arunkumar413> If connected it shows WiFi symbol
<brokencodes> login screen doesnt show wifi symbol
<arunkumar413> Okay
<brokencodes> mine does same thing
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: please install network scanner in android phone
<brokencodes> by easy mobile tools
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: it shows only one device connected to router
<innovate41> hi guys ubuntu uses systemd these days right ? or upstart ?
<arunkumar413> My mobile
<VlanX> please don't reply all togheter
<arunkumar413> Doesn't show the laptop
<arunkumar413> P
<VlanX> can't keep up
<brokencodes> welp... you need livecd or ubuntu boot usb stick to fix it...
<arunkumar413> brokencodes: can we do it via micro usb cable
<brokencodes> Vlanx someone will answer your question when a qualified person sees it...
<innovate41> also why do i have 2 .service files in /lib/systemd/system   openvpn.service and openvpn@.service  ?
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: unfortunately, you need root on laptop, and a console, to set up a virtual terminal with getty for android
<innovate41> innovate41:   never mind i got the answer
<brokencodes> arunkumar413: I must leave now for work...
<brokencodes> try to get ahold of a usb stick today, or get someone to write a cd for you with ubuntu 16.04 on it...
<brokencodes> live or installer
<arunkumar413> I'll geta usb stick
<arunkumar413> Can u share the summary of things to do after getting the live usb stick
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: u there
<pavlos> VlanX: http://osr507doc.xinuos.com/en/PERFORM/NFS_tuning.html ... maybe add rsize=1024,wsize=1014
<BluesKaj> yes  arunkumar413 ?
<arunkumar413> Once i have the live usb stick what should i do
<VlanX> pavlos: thank you , lemme try
<arunkumar413> Is there any other way to go to console and connect to WiFi
<jer> there's a long delay between when my bt keyboard loses connection to ubuntu and when it comes back (usually happens during low battery conditions) -- on ubuntu takes about 90 seconds for it to come back, but on osx less than 5. thoughts?
<BluesKaj> I don't what you did since I was busy with other things, arunkumar413 ...got tired of the interference from certain parties so i moved on.
<adrian_1908> I just ran an apt update and got new Nvidia drivers. During installation it read "unable to delete old directory '/etc/OpenCL/vendors'" and the same for several other directories. Does anyone know if this is ok, or is some manual cleanup advisable?
<arunkumar413> We just removed a amdgpu
<adrian_1908> Things like `/usr/lib/nvidia-vvv` were among those too. In fact, it looks like these dirs contains broken symlinks.
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: in the rootshell can we load the basic vga driver
<Asad2005> I tried installing ubuntu-dock on 17.10 from extention tab in tweaks but nothing happen it seems to fail
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | Asad2005
<ubottu> Asad2005: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: did you run the nvidia installer as root? also you need to run it with the gui not running
<zarzar> can i boot ubuntu (via vbox) into a command line only mode? my 16lts vm does not complete boot
<arunkumar413> EriC^^:  i have amd graphics
<EriC^^> zarzar: in grub press "e" over ubuntu and go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz quiet splash and remove quiet splash and put "systemd.unit=multi-user.target"
<EriC^^> and press f10 or ctrl+x to boot
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: oh sorry, i meant to highlight adrian_1908
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: howdy. I ran `sudo apt full-upgrade` and the proprietary drivers arrived that way.
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: Is there a way I can recover the output of the apt command? I already closed that terminal.
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I've created a ~/.Xdefault file and then ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefault but nothing changed - should I restart to see the effects?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: nevermind, I should have done a websearch, found it!
<adrian_1908> Here are the relevant parts of the log: https://pastebin.com/R1LYjc81
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: try "apt-cache policy nvidia-384"
<slee> hi, i have a 2nd box, i remote desktop to it with vnc, the 2nd box doesn't have a monitor, so when i go to settings > display, it sees there isn't a monitor so i can't set the screen resolution, it's defaulting to like 1024x...how can i manully tell it to use a higher res...the gfx card in it is capable of higher res
<zarzar> looks like Light Display Manager fails to start in endless loop, stop, start etc...
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: Looks good to me. I'm certain that 384 installed fine, I was just wondering if the old stuff not being cleanly deleted is an issue. Thanks to the apt log, I can do so manually.
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon, but you're gonna need an ethernet connection to do this...the wifi connection driver comes later
<nacc> slee: you need to adjust the vncserver's resolution
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: it did mention some errors
<nacc> slee: it has nothign to do with your desktop
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: can't i connect to wifi using command line
<anddam> hello, I have a multiboot with windows10, I installed the MS System Update Something Something while in W10 and it screwed it Windows Boot Manager that was chainloaded from grub. Now I copied back the UEFI boot loader and it works when manually called from firmware, however os-prober doesn't see the windows entry anymore
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: try dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii
<zarzar> Eric^^: pressing e did not work, i think because of failed light display manager and failed start to detect available gous
<nacc> slee: you don't even need a graphics card on the 2nd box in order to use vnc, afaik
<anddam> does os-prober rely on the installed systems, on the bootloader or what else?
<anddam> nvm, I just re-tried os-prober after rebooting and it does indeed see the windows bootloader
<zarzar> gpus***
<arunkumar413> Or can i launch x window server from command line
<anddam> sorry for the noise
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, did you read what i posted above?
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I've created a ~/.Xdefault file and then ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefault but nothing changed - should I restart to see the effects?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj:  u said i need a Ethernet first
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: Is there something I should be looking for in that output? All listed items are "rc" (first column). Only nvidia related item: "nvidia-opencl-icd-375    384.90-0ubuntu2    amd64    Transitional package for nvidia-opencl-icd-384"
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: "rc" is ok, that just means the config files are left over but it's removed
<anddam> different topic, is there a way to assign a name for a third linux system that appears as "unknown Linux distribution"?
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: Ok, thanks!
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: i guess it's all good then :)
<EriC^^> no problem
<adrian_1908> EriC^^: I'll just remove the old driver version dirs (with broken symlinks) and of course leave the non version-specific dirs intact.
<BluesKaj> yes, ethernet much simpler/automatic arunkumar413, then after the gpu driver is installed we can work on the wifi driver
<EriC^^> adrian_1908: sounds good
<arunkumar413> There r no problem with wifi why isn't turning on root shell
<oerheks> arunkumar413,  making wifi work in root is harder than just grabbing a cable to fix this.
<arunkumar413> Tried ifconfig waln0 up command n also network-manager command also
<arunkumar413> Whr r the files stored which r imported through shotwell
<zarzar> can i unmount the /dev file system while running from it? my ubuntu vm is in emergency mode, need to check file system
<leftyfb> zarzar: you need to do that outside your filesystem. As in with a live cd/usb.
<oerheks> arunkumar413, Shotwell >  Edit -> Preferences. In the Preferences dialog you can see the library directory
<oerheks> not sure, but here i see it in ~/Pictures
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, dn't use textspeak on irc like "u" and "r" etc., use real words please
<zarzar> leftyfb: ok
<Trangar> Hello, I'm running out of space in my home dir and I know my server has more physical hard drive space, but I don't have physical access to my server, is there a way to increase the home dir size without taking it down? df is https://pastebin.com/4sG0Hfw6
<nacc> Trangar: you have 9G free?
<Trangar> nacc: not once I start compiling a project
<nacc> Trangar: how much more space do you need? you only have ~ 4.5G more to take from /
<nacc> (based upon current partitioning)
<Trangar> nacc: I have a 160GB hdd in there
<nacc> Trangar: I also has no idea why your system is partitioned the way it is
<Trangar> I guess I'll add 20GB more?
<nacc> Trangar: why is your /var 10 G?
<Trangar> Don't know
<nacc> Trangar: if you're using LVM, you can do partition resizing safely. Otherwise, you need to do it from the recovery boot, I believe
<Trangar> How can I tell?
<nacc> Trangar: bug also, I cna't tell if your partitions are laid out in a way that is resizable
<BluesKaj> Trangar, autoremove and autoclean can keep your / and /home dirs free of uneeded packages
<Trangar> BluesKaj: yeah but the project i'm going to compile is like 20GB
<brokencodes> Trangar: can you show the result of fdisk -l please
<nacc> iirc, something like `sudo pvs; sudo lvs`
<BluesKaj> too many partitions can be a curse as well as a convenience for an OS
<Trangar> brokencodes: https://pastebin.com/u1Z7Suys
<brokencodes> has 2 real partitions, but opted to use Extended to place logical partition inside of... and uses mapper / xfs for layout on single partition...
<Trangar> I'll take your word for it
<BluesKaj> oh well, I'm gone ...again
<BluesKaj> lots of crosspoating going on these days between #ubuintu and ##liinux.. tiresome
<BluesKaj> crossposting even
<Trangar> brokencodes: so do you think there is a way I can increase my home dir?
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I've created a ~/.Xdefault file and then ran xrdb -merge ~/.Xdefault but nothing changed - should I restart to see the effects?
<brokencodes> I would love to help, but apparently all it does is piss off the regulars...
<Trangar> ... what?
<leftyfb> Trangar: no, you cannot increase your /home partition without rebooting. What you can do is (through trickery and some patience), copy the data from your home onto a new, larger partition and remount that over your /home
<Trangar> leftyfb: can you send me a link to something that will help me get started?
<xcom169> hello all
<xcom169> if my /home/blabla/Video is 755
<xcom169> but my /home/blabla is 700
<xcom169> then  can I access only Videos from another account?
<k12> Is this anything to worry about? Using Ubuntu Server: https://imgur.com/a/gMoiN
<zuiss1> can anyone with an ubuntu system tell me if exfat-fuse and exfat-utils packages are available to install from the default repos without adding any PPAs?
<baxx> how do
<nacc> !info exfat-fuse | zuiss1
<ubottu> zuiss1: exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (zesty), package size 30 kB, installed size 78 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<nacc> !info exfat-utils | zuiss1
<ubottu> zuiss1: exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2 (zesty), package size 48 kB, installed size 255 kB
<nacc> zuiss1: or you could have searched on packages.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> xcom169: no, cause the /home/blabla isnt execute for everyone
<xcom169> EriC^^: That's my problem. I need a directory which avaiable for me, and plex account also
<baxx> i'm going to upgrade my ubuntu today. 16.04.3 seems to be the one to use - Ubuntu Mate is the lighter version, correct?
<xcom169> EriC^^: I directory where I can stroe videos
<EriC^^> xcom169: make a dir in /var/stuff
<zuiss1> nacc: that information dump isn't sufficient info for someone who doesn't know anything about ubuntu to get an answer from. i don't know what component universe "is optional" or zesty means. does is optional means it is not installed by default, but available from the default repos, or optional as in available from PPAs?
<xcom169> EriC^^: Under which user?
<baxx> It's " proper ubuntu ", ? Or if I get that and ask a question in here is that going to get a response of " idk , we don't use Mate "
<EriC^^> xcom169: your user, and make the dir 755 so everyone can access the videos
<xcom169> EriC^^: thanky
<EriC^^> xcom169: welcome
<nacc> zuiss1: if you don't know "anything" about ubuntu, and yet know about PPAs and package names, I find that hard to believe. PPAs are not supported here, so we don't list packages in them. packages.ubuntu.com *also* does not earch PPAs, afaik.
<nacc> !components | zuiss1
<ubottu> zuiss1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<nacc> baxx: mate is an official flavor of ubuntu, supported in this channel
<zuiss1> nacc: it shouldn't be hard to believe. debian is working on PPA support and has the same package names ubuntu does in many cases
<baxx> nacc: ok cool - wasn't sure whether it was a fork... it's the lightest ubuntu ?
<nacc> baxx: i have no idea if that's true or not. I'd assume both lxde and xfce are lighter
<baxx> nacc: right but they're not ubuntu are they?
<nacc> baxx: xubuntu and lubuntu are
<Sicnus> I know what /etc/group is... but what is /etc/group-  ?  is it just a backup?
<nacc> !flavors | baxx
<ubottu> baxx: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<baxx> ah ok cool, i'll look into those - thanks
<BeansnRice> sometimes this computer, seemingly out of nowhere, goes to a black screen
<BeansnRice> what gives?
<zarzar> i'm in recovery menu, trying to repair brokwn packages, but all downloads fail, networking is enabled, can ping 8.8.8.8 successful
<EriC^^> BeansnRice: when you move the mouse it comes back?
<EriC^^> zarzar: can you ping google.com?
<BeansnRice> EriC^^: no, the only key that behaves normally is the power button
<strobot> Hi, can someone help me please? I have installed Ubuntu Studio and now I want to install the NEWEST version of Tuxguitar: Version 1.4. I have downloaded the .deb file and everytime I open it with the application called "Software" the Version changes to 1.2. Also after installing the version is 1.2
<EriC^^> BeansnRice: anything in /var/log/syslog around the time of it happening?
<zarzar> literally "ping google.com" no
<strobot> There ist an installation guide on this page: http://tuxguitar.pw/tgwiki/doku.php?id=doc:install_ubuntu
<EriC^^> strobot: try in the directory of the deb file, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<zarzar> Eric^^: literally "ping google.com" no
<zarzar> Eric^^: so DNS lookup doesn't work
<BeansnRice> im getting one of these "(fwupd:1742): Fu-WARNING **: Failed to coldplug: UEFI firmware updating not supported"
<BeansnRice> and two of these "[pulseaudio] bluez5-util.c: GetManagedObjects() failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Failed to activate service 'org     .bluez': timed out"
<strobot> Thanks Eric^^ :)
<Sicnus> I'm trying to migrate one of the users off of my laptop to my new desktop system...  Can I simply just grab their entries from /etc/group (make sure the Group ID is unique) and then copy the entry from /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd ?
<EriC^^> strobot: no problem :)
<EriC^^> Sicnus: yeah, you should be good doing that
<Sicnus> k
<EriC^^> Sicnus: of course make sure of the uid's in /etc/passwd
<RonaldsMazitis> I just scanned whole hard drive with clamav
<RonaldsMazitis> it found 6 viruses
<RonaldsMazitis> did not report where they are
<RonaldsMazitis> doesn't show up in quarantine
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I see which files were infected
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, you will need to tel clamav to make a report, and it does not clean https://askubuntu.com/questions/812336/how-can-i-make-a-detailed-report-of-clamav-scan-results-location-of-infected-fi
<RonaldsMazitis> I accidentaly made another scan
<RonaldsMazitis> will it make report about all scans?
<oerheks> not if you don't  tell it to
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Infected_files_reporting
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo clamscan -v -r / | grep FOUND >> /home/username/viruses.txt
<RonaldsMazitis> this should show all viruses from the scan I made on whole drive
<oerheks> change that last bit in: /home/$USER/viruses.txt
<RonaldsMazitis> if I just use my username it's ok right
<oerheks> yes, suspicious files, it maybe not harmfull at all, false alarm
<RonaldsMazitis> I had problem with crtl pushing itself
<RonaldsMazitis> https://askubuntu.com/questions/742762/keys-malfunctioning
<RonaldsMazitis> something like this
<oerheks> sounds more like a technical issue to me, dirty keys
<RonaldsMazitis> keys are ok
<RonaldsMazitis> did change my keyboard few moths ago
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: logging "xev" might show if the key is being pressed or not
<tomdickharry> is there an easy way to add a script to startup without having to add symbolic links etc. etc.
<EriC^^> tomdickharry: easiest way is to put a crontab job as @reboot /path/to/script
<leftyfb> tomdickharry: yes, either write a systemd unit or add the script to /etc/rc.local
<oerheks> or add to 'startup applications'
<leftyfb> eww
<EriC^^> add to startup if you want it run only for your user
<baxx> i want to update my system - what happens with file ownership from files that I transfer?
<baxx> I was going to just wipe my current setup and install a new version from a usb stick
<Sicnus> Any way to find out what packages are installed on a system without using dpkg?  I have a backup of a system I nuked and forgot to run dpkg --get-selections > ~/Package.list  before hand.
<baxx> so I would copy my ~/ directory to an external drive, then copy it back afterwards, ? Won't there be some file conflicts or something?
<leftyfb> Sicnus: not with any sort of reliability
<RonaldsMazitis> how long it takes for this - > sudo clamscan -v -r / | grep FOUND >> /home/username/viruses.txt to work
<leftyfb> Sicnus: just focus on installing the applications you know you need. If you had 20 applications you forgot about and never need them again, then....
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: depends on what it's scanning
<tomdickharry> is /etc/rc.local just going to run it a few times....ie. at the end of each run level on startup
<leftyfb> tomdickharry: it's only run once
<RonaldsMazitis> leftyfb I thought it will use my already done scan on whole drive
<tomdickharry> leftyfb, thanks, in "startup applications" for now anyway - thanks
<RonaldsMazitis> what was the reason to scan before if it did not had any log
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, you tell us? if you would have used the manual, you could have known there will be no log
<zylogz80> can anyone recommend an image editor that has HiDPI / 4k support for the interface? GIMP and PixelSheep are both to small to use on a 4k display. Or, even better, does a newer version of GIMP than what's in the 17.04 repos have HiDPI support?
<johnfg> Hi folks.
<johnfg> Just got this error at the end of running: apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<johnfg> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file 'linux_4.4.0-96.119.dsc' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<johnfg> Any idea how to fix?
<johnfg> And I'm running as root (sudo su -).
<zarzar> i am running repair packages from recovery mode, it is frozen at OK Started Braille Device Support, what should I do/
<leftyfb> johnfg: what's your pwd?
<johnfg> leftyfb: /root
<leftyfb> and does your user have access to write to /root?
<johnfg> leftyfb: maybe, probably not.
<leftyfb> johnfg: by default, the answer is no
<johnfg> What's the better way that sudo su -?
<johnfg> s/that/than
<leftyfb> johnfg: why do you think you need to download the source into /root ?
<leftyfb> why are you even in /root ?
<johnfg> leftyfb: I'm not doing it on purpose.  I didn't have the kernel source installed, and wanted to install it.
<leftyfb> johnfg: why are you in /root?
<johnfg> All I did was sudo su -, then ran the command that I showed.
<leftyfb> why do you need the kernel source?
<johnfg> I guess sudo su - puts you in /root.
<johnfg> leftyfb: to install openafs-modules-dkms
<leftyfb> johnfg: sudo apt-get install openafs-modules-dkms
<johnfg> leftyfb: That's where I get the error that the kernel source for my kernel isn't installed.
<leftyfb> johnfg: paste the exact error you get to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<johnfg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25687316/
<tgm4883> johnfg: I'd think you probably just need to install linux-headers-generic
<johnfg> tgm4883: I'll try that.
<Cat_BPRM> I cant boot the installer from my usb or the try it version
<zarzar> would removing all libxml* packages
<zarzar> would removing all libxml* packages cause gnome ui to fail?
<oerheks> zarzar, yes, most likely. i think it is time to reinstall
<daptordarattler> zarzar, I STRONGLY advice you to refrain from making such package naming wide operations on ur packages
<zarzar> i am, i was able to get it to boot without gnome, command line only
<oerheks> good lesson not to remove things randomly
<zarzar> yea i wasn't thinking, i was in hurry\
<zarzar> it was dumb i know
<oerheks> zarzar, so, if you can boot to text, why not reinstall the desktop ackage?
<oerheks> c/package
<zarzar> oerheks: didn;t know that was possible
<zarzar> that might fix it
<oerheks>  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<zarzar> do you know of a guide to reinstall it?
<zarzar> oerheks: cool beans, thanks, will try it after i copy off important files
<_adb> using 16.04. `systemctl enable --now apache2` output begins "apache2.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install", and the --now flag isn't respected. two questions: 1) is there a reason this package isn't a "native service", and 2) is there a way to make the --now flag function as documented?
<zarzar> oerheks: is there anything i should reinstall to make help make sure the system is cleaned up?
<Cat_BPRM> When I try Boot Ubuntu installer from usb, it freezes; is this supposed to happen?
<nacc> _adb: `apt-cache policy apache2` in a pastebin, please
<Cat_BPRM> All I get is the Ubuntu logo and the 5 dots but they aren’t switching between orange and white
<_adb> nacc: http://sprunge.us/DKeZ
<nacc> _adb: and did you do something like `sudo apt install apache2` ?
<_adb> yes. is that wrong?
<nacc> _adb: no, i'm just trying to reproduce it
<nacc> _adb: had you disabled apache2?
<_adb> yes, i've tried enabling and disabling it a  few times. with and without the --now flag.
<_adb> i can start over with a fresh install if that helps
<nacc> _adb: I guess I'm trying to understand why?
<nacc> _adb: it comes enabled
<nacc> _adb: not sure why you are manually enabling it or disabling it, exactly
<pavlos> Cat_BPRM: this may help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/861743/installation-of-ubuntu-16-04-from-a-usb-drive-freezes
<_adb> because sometimes i want it running and enabled and other times i don't. as far as i remember, it always complained about not being a native service.
<nacc> _adb: well, if you want to start or stop a service, and you aren't going to check if it's native or not, you should use start and stop respectively
<nacc> _adb: it seems like --now only applies to native services
<Anthaas> Hi guys - I don't have a .xsession file?
<Anthaas> Im trying to create an .Xresources file to load
<nacc> Anthaas: there is no ~/.xsession file by default (there might be a .xsession-errors)
<Anthaas> nacc, There is.
<nacc> Anthaas: there is, what?
<Anthaas> I thought xsession was loaded when an xsession was created, and you use xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources to change the general layout of your xsession?
<Anthaas> nacc, There is a .xsession-errors
<_adb> nacc: systemctl stop apache2; reboot; ## apache2 will start up when the machine finishes booting, but i don't want it to. this is why it must be disabled. of course i can systemctl stop apache2 && systemctl disable apache2, but the --now flag exists so i don't have to do that. why isn't apache2 a "native service"? what does that mean? i get that obscure packages won't have systemd unit files yet, but apache?!
<nacc> _adb: if your intentionn is to stop and disable a service, then you don't want &&, you want ;, I think semantically
<nacc> _adb: becuase there is no systemd service file for it
<johnfg> tgm4883: Thanks!  That worked!  I now have a working openafs-client, and can access my cell and volumes!
<nacc> _adb: most packages don't have systemd files, tbh.
<_adb> nacc: you're right. ; just in case the first one fails.
<nacc> _adb: feel free to contribute in Debian, if you would like to write one. Or perhaps file a bug that systemctl --now could work properly for non-native cases (it might be an upstream systemd issue, I don't know)
<_adb> well that's disappointing. thanks anyway.
<Cat_BPRM> pavlos thanks, it worked :)
<pavlos> Cat_BPRM: great!
<nacc> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/c9905d4dd291c1525dc1a075651aade26498b204/src/systemctl/systemctl.c#L5917 https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/systemctl/systemctl.c#L6388 seem relevant
<nacc> _adb: basically, the --now should not be elided and /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install needs to learn to understand --now (possibly)
<Capprentice> HI! Im using Ubuntu 16.04. I have installed KFTPGrabber which shows no Icons on its interface. Im pulling my hair off trying to fix it. I have installed oxygen and many other icon themes, gtk theme etc and used Unity Tweak Tool to change the themes, but still no progress.
<Capprentice> What could be the issue?
<Cat_BPRM> Sorry my client glitches out My question was if I install Ubuntu alongside windows boot manager, how do I choose which Os when I start my computer
<greengameplayer> hmm...
<greengameplayer> have you tried reinstalling it?
<Capprentice> Cat_BPRM: You can install grub-customizer and customize the ordering.
<Capprentice> yes.
<Cat_BPRM> Can I just use my bios?
<greengameplayer> OK, did you try grub-reconfigure
<Capprentice> No.
<oerheks> Cat_BPRM, hold shift @ boot to enter grub menu, to choose
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Bashing-om> Cat_BPRM: That depends on the system configration as to what options you have How many hard drives and what is installed where .,, AND the mainboard firmware - bios or EFI ?
<greengameplayer> try doing sudo grub-reconfigure
<Cat_BPRM> I have so many decision to make, do I want windows and Ubuntu or just ubuntu
<greengameplayer> Lol, I just remembered I'm talking from Minecraft
<Cat_BPRM> What’s better? Installing with windows or alone, as in which is safet
<Bashing-om> Cat_BPRM: Do not go cold turkey off Windows :)
<Cat_BPRM> Safest*
<oerheks> format and use ubuntu
<greengameplayer> Ubuntu by itself is the safest
<Cat_BPRM> What are the risks
<greengameplayer> You loose Windows
<Cat_BPRM> Apart from everything deleted
<Capprentice> Cat_BPRM: There were Wubi installer for testing,
<greengameplayer> Oh. None.
<Capprentice> You should use that.
<oerheks> ugh .. wubi is dead
<oerheks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Cat_BPRM> I’m scared as this is the only computer I got and o don’t want it broken
<greengameplayer> Ubuntu will NOT
<greengameplayer> Under ANY circumstance
<greengameplayer> ruin your computer
<greengameplayer> .
<Capprentice> Ah! I have not around for many days, I purchased a shitty laptop which runs i7 7th gen iCore, and it wont allow windows 7.
<Toadisattva> if you plan on modern age gaming you may want to set it to dualboot windows and ubuntu (only kuz linx isn't quite there yet on the most modern gaming, if you aren't worried about gaming the newest games then trash the windoze and go full ubunutu
<Cat_BPRM> Okay, I have and nvidia card, what can happen in the time that I don’t have the drivers?
<Cat_BPRM> I’m good with tech I’m just VERY cautious
<greengameplayer> There are Nvidia drivers
<Cat_BPRM> I know but before I install them, what can happen
<greengameplayer> nothing
<Cat_BPRM> Okay
<Toadisattva> ubuntu will autodetect your card and run it on open source drivers, you can install nvidia specific drivers (in most cases) but it's not usually necessary
<Bashing-om> Cat_BPRM: We DO maintain nvidia drivers . That is not an issue .
<greengameplayer> Ubuntu comes pre-installed with some drivers
<greengameplayer> for any type of card
<Cat_BPRM> Okay
<Capprentice> kde connect is kool
<Cat_BPRM> I think I’m almost ready to stop being a wimp and just do it
<Capprentice> im typing via android
<Capprentice> yes
<Capprentice> do that
<greengameplayer> And, if you want to use Windows programs you can use Wine
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Cat_BPRM
<ubottu> Cat_BPRM: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cat_BPRM> I’m not gonna dual boot
<Capprentice> any one have any suggestion for my case?
<Toadisattva> if you already have windows install setting up ubuntu alongside it incredibly easy
<Toadisattva> click "install alongside windows" done
<Toadisattva> :P
<Cat_BPRM> I’m not gonna install it with windows, ima do it alone
<Cat_BPRM> I’m just working myself up to do it...
<Toadisattva> I am always in favor of killing windoze for the record
<Toadisattva> if we don't use it will go away is my thinking
<Toadisattva> then the game companies can just make them properly linux compatible to start with and everyone wins
 * Toadisattva an optimist
<Bashing-om> Cat_BPRM: A Windows install ?? Talk to the Windows people " and it wont allow windows 7" ???
<blacknred0> i'm trying to transfer a file from macos to ubuntu, but i am getting an error on my mac that says "the device does not have the necessary services"
<blacknred0> is there some bluetooth thing that i need to enable?
<_adb> nacc: this debian bug (https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=798430 (opened 2015-09-09, closed 2016-09-29)) says it's fixed in apache2/2.4.23-5, but latest apache in ubutnu repos is 2.4.18. so i guess i should just wait on that. i haven't found any existing bugs in upstream systemd for --now flag yet, but haven't finished looking yet. if i can't find an existing bug, i'll create a new issue. is this the correct place for that https://github.com/sy
<greengameplayer> Capprentice what's your problem>
<ubottu> Debian bug 798430 in apache2 "apache2: please add systemd service file" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<Bashing-om> Capprentice: ^^ sorry Cat_BPRM  , Meant for other :(
<Cat_BPRM> Okay, I click install, now I just need to hit continue
<zarzar> oerheks: seems to be working now after desktop reinstall, thanks for the advice
<greengameplayer> Capprentice you may have a major glitch or a software broken package
<greengameplayer> try to do alt f4
<Capprentice> gow do i fix that
<greengameplayer> you should get a terminal
<greengameplayer> then do sudo apt-get -f
<nacc> _adb: to be clear, that version won't appear in 16.04 ever. You could ask ubuntu to add the service file to the version in 16.04 via !bug
<nacc> _adb: i think so (re: github)
<_adb> nacc: oh :-(  why not? LTS doesn't get minor version updates, just security patches?
<nacc> !stable | _adb
<ubottu> _adb: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<nacc> hrm, not that :)
<nacc> !latest | _adb
<ubottu> _adb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> _adb: and yeah, released versions almost nenver update
<nacc> _adb: apache minor version aren't actual minor versions in the sensible ways
<nacc> _adb: they are not backwards compatible, necessarily
<nacc> _adb: and add new functionality :/
<_adb> i see. thank you for clarifying.
<Capprentice> greengameplayer: Done that. Nothing is broken or held
<nacc> _adb:  you could test with 17.04 or 17.10, which should be recent enough
<_adb> nacc: they only allow LTS in this environment
<greengameplayer> Okay, do sudo apt-get update
<Capprentice> Nothing left to upgrade
<Capprentice> no new updates
<greengameplayer> Hmm...
<greengameplayer> Try doing alt  f1
<greengameplayer> Can you alt least log in
<_adb> in the shortterm, just doing the two commands (enable and start) separately will be good enough. hopefully systemd support will be more complete in the future versions. thank you for your help.
<Capprentice> greengameplayer: Im logged in
<nacc> _adb: yw
<Capprentice> Its the app icons which does not work
<greengameplayer> okay, so there's NO icons anywhere?
<Capprentice> greengameplayer: https://i.imgur.com/zSwN2io.png..
<Capprentice> This is how all of my KDE apps looks here on Unuty Desktop - https://i.imgur.com/zSwN2io.png
<Capprentice> no icons on the tool bar
<Capprentice> Where are all the Ubuntu Widards.
<Capprentice> Where else should I ask this?
<greengameplayer> Wait
<greengameplayer> do sudo apt-get install -r KFTPgrabber
<greengameplayer> then sudo apt-get install KFTPgrabber
<greengameplayer> that should reinstall it
<Capprentice> Yes! Tried that. Thats the second thing I did.
<Capprentice> still the issue same
<greengameplayer> ok, i'll point you to the KDE channel'
<Capprentice> #kde?
<greengameplayer> yes that's it
<greengameplayer> go ahead and head over to #kde
<greengameplayer> they should be able to help you
<Anthaas> Is there an .xsession file or .initrc file at all on ubuntu?
<Anthaas> I want to get xmonad to launch
<akik> Anthaas: .xsessionrc
<Anthaas> akik, I dont even have that.
<Anthaas> I have .xsession-errors, thats it.
<akik> Anthaas: create it. i have no idea why it's changed names
<Anthaas> Thanks
<akik> Anthaas: could you tell me if it worked?
<Anthaas> akik, Will do
<ecdhe> On xenial, I have gnome-terminal set to the perfect transparency.  I have a large number of other desktops I'd like to configure to have the same settings, but I can't figure out where gnome-terminal stores its settings.  Any idea how to programmatically configure gnome-terminal preferences?
<Anthaas> ecdhe, .Xresources
<akik> Anthaas: can you select xmonad in the login screen?
<Anthaas> then xrdb -merge .Xresources
<Anthaas> akik, I am set to auto-log in atm
<Anthaas> akik, Also, what is an ".xpm" file - its used for xmonad's background
<Anthaas> Can it be replaced for any image?
<akik> Anthaas: it's a bitmap file
<Anthaas> akik, Is there a way to convert, say, a .jpg to .xpm?
<akik> Anthaas: try convert from imagemagick
<greengameplayer_> lol
<greengameplayer_> im doing irc on irc
<greengameplayer> and minecraft
<greengameplayer_> Anyway, i gtg
<greengameplayer> bye
<Anthaas> akik, So, I've created my xsessionrc, which does xrdb -merge .Xresouces, xpmroot [background image.xpm], /usr/bin/xmonad - should be enough, right?
<Anthaas> So....should I just restart now?
<akik> Anthaas: i really don't know. which desktop environment were you using until now?
<Anthaas> ubuntu 16.04 - pretty much a fresh install
<Anthaas> akik ^
<akik> Anthaas: try it
<Anthaas> akik, Yeah - its loaded to xmonad.
<KombuchaKip> Can anyone help me with a boot problem? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373496&p=13695024#post13695024
<truelai> Hey everyone. I have a network interface situation. I can't ping my second bridge, even from the host. what am I getting wrong? http://pasted.co/78c9ed47
<nacc> !crosspost | truelai
<ubottu> truelai: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<truelai> gotcha. thanks
<KombuchaKip> Can anyone help me with a RAID1 issue? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2373496&p=13695024#post13695024
<kenrin> Do you see the md if you use a livecd ?  It may just not have the required packages to view it
<snkcld> how can i disable the HSP/HFP  profile for my bluetooth headphones? for some reason, anytime i use my bluetooth headphones, i have to connect, disconnect, then connect again to get it to switch to A2DP
<kenrin> By livecd,  I mean booting into it and installing mdadm.  Not just trying to view it without the right packages
<desez2tpunk> Anyone on that is able to help me with a networking issue? I'm unsure if it's possibly Ubuntu related or my laptop :/
<saml> how do I rename a package in a way that it cleanly replaces existing package of different name?
<nacc> saml: you keep coming in here and asking the same question
<nacc> saml: I believe you know the answer. build it properly.
<strive> desez2tpunk: Just ask the question.
<desez2tpunk> Well, running on Windows 10 I had no packet losses and such. However I have wiped the drive and installed Ubuntu 17.04, when I ping a website such as google, I get ping times of 35, then random packets of 100-800, and sometimes packet loss completely.
<saml> nacc, that's what i'm trying to do.
<saml> i do have to keep package name different. but my package should cleanly replace existing one
<desez2tpunk> Running on a wireless card. Not through ethernet, however a windows laptop I have next to me is not losing packets or having high ping times.
<saml> https://wiki.debian.org/RenamingPackages    there's Clean slate method. That seems like what I need. but even with Provides, Replaces, Conflicts,   it does not cleanly remove old package if another package depends on the old package.
<nacc> saml: ok, then don't ask the other question. Ask the actual question, and you probaby want either #ubuntu-packaging or #debian-packaging. Definitely not an Ubuntu support topic.
<saml> ah thanks
<adamitsch> Why selective print screen doesnt work on 17.10
<desez2tpunk> No one at all willing to help with the wireless network issue? :/
<nacc> !ubuntu+1 | adamitsch
<ubottu> adamitsch: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ycyclist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25688462/
<nacc> ycyclist: that's a rather unhelpful way to ask a question.
<nacc> ycyclist: but the answer is that /bin/sh is not the rigth thing to use if you're relying on bash functionality
<nacc> ycyclist: use /bin/bash
<ycyclist> The question is, why is the Bourne shell not the same on Ubuntu?  What is the difference?
<nacc> ycyclist: it is, you're not listening.
<nacc> ycyclist: /bin/sh is not by definition bash.
<ycyclist> We are trying to NOT use Bash.  We are trying to use Bourne shell, or its equivalent.
<ycyclist> We want to specify POSIX minimal Bourne Shell, like dash, presumably.
<nacc> ycyclist: then you should learn syntax. there is no 'let' in dash.
<ycyclist> At any rate, doing so works on CentOS 7, and SuSE.  As I know you have a flavor of Bourne shell on Ubuntu, since at requires it and I use at there all the time, I wonder why it differs.
<ycyclist> Ok.  So that means the Bourne shell on the other two is something more.  That makes sense.
<ycyclist> Thanks guys.
<mcphail> ycyclist: lots of distros symlink /bin/sh to bash (the bourne again shell) which has added features and syntax. Ubuntu has /bin/sh linked to dash (a minimal shell) by default. If your shebang is "#! /bin/sh" you should only ever rely on the minimal shell syntax
<baxx> what doesn't Lubuntu include that Ubuntu does?
<adrian_1908> baxx: The difference of derived distros is mostly the selection of pre-installed programs. So you might have a different control panel, file manager, email program, text editor etc.
<baxx> adrian_1908: ok - that's it though? I mean, i can just install a different PDF reader if i like... But I wasn't sure if there were *loads* of libraries not included and stuff like that
<baxx> which would cause me to bump into lots of missing things and what not.
<adrian_1908> baxx: Most of the skeleton is identical, so you have access to all the same libraries, drivers, programs, i.e. you still get all the good stuff of the Ubuntu ecosystem.
<baxx> adrian_1908: ok - and PPAs, mp3 codecs etc are the same
<baxx> that's all good then i think
<adrian_1908> yes, that's all there like before. In fact, one could probably recreate something similar to Xubuntu, Lubuntu etc. from a vanilla Ubuntu install. It's just less convenient than a streamlined sister-distro.
<baxx> adrian_1908: all good, i don't really mind about it not looking as pretty, and have a pretty definite use for my computer that lubuntu will be fine for ( just checking there wasn't anything hidden that i was missing )
<urgodfather> hello room, does anyone know off hand if mythtv is still supported?
<nacc> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): Personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:0.28.0+fixes.20170206.03f4403-0ubuntu3.1 (zesty), package size 4 kB, installed size 86 kB
<nacc> urgodfather: --^
<urgodfather> ty nacc
<nacc> there is also mythbuntu 16.04
<urgodfather> i thought mythbuntu was discontinued
<birkoff> is zesty considered stable/unstable?
#ubuntu 2017-10-07
<nacc> urgodfather: yes, but it is in 16.04
<nacc> birkoff: it is released and that makes it as stable as anything else released. It is not an LT
<urgodfather> nacc: you are correct my friend
<urgodfather> thank you!
<nacc> urgodfather: np, aiui, mythbuntu was just an ISO version of some of the default packages
<nacc> urgodfather: the mythbuntu ppa also is still maintained, afaict
<urgodfather> thats good to know
<urgodfather> microshitheads fubared my htpc
<urgodfather> microsoft*
<urgodfather> so... now im on the mission to rebuild
<urgodfather> preferably backend and frontend on the same machine but for some reason i remember having problems with it long term
<urgodfather> how do i list pcie devices
<urgodfather> looks like i have to track down how to get my tuner working
<bcowan> urgodfather, lspci
<urgodfather> thats what i thought
<urgodfather> im used to using grep
<bcowan> urgodfather, lspci -k | grep blahh
<urgodfather> hmm.... according to linuxtv my card has been supported by linux for years
<n35xdxb0> i have a basic function like    https://pastebin.com/YhKg70bV    with allwos me to select files and then open one with default editor by entering a number. only issue is i can't get make it scrollable with more or less. i''ve tried adding   | less   at the end, to no effect. any ideas?
<norsu> Hi all! Ubuntu Mate: is there any way to enable a search function like in macOS: cmd + space or Windows with the windows key? I can find the MATE Search Tool but it isn't quite the same thing. Usually I like to launch software with that macOS cmd + space style
<Lehthanis> evening!  Anyone here know anything about ajenti?
<doug16k> norsu, like alt+f2?
<tgm4883> norsu: there is synapse
<norsu> doug16k: ok yes that is the MATE Search Tool but just is a bit klunky compared to macOS or Win version of the ~same thing
<doug16k> I guess you are running mate then. this is #ubuntu so I assumed you were using unity
<doug16k> mint*
<doug16k> there's a ubuntu mate? ok :)
<doug16k> I'm a defaults guy
<doug16k> ain't broke and all that
<no_wee_fee> Hello. I'm stuck. Last 1.5 yrs running Ubuntu. Never an issue....
<no_wee_fee> My wifi is dead now. Just won't connect to any network. Spins, times out, then disconnects.
<no_wee_fee> I've been troubleshooting on the ubuntu network troubleshooter, but no leads.
<no_wee_fee> Any help on here tonight?
<nickgarvey> no_wee_fee: can you pastebin the output of "sudo dmesg | tail -n50" ? let me know if you need help doing that
<no_wee_fee> Sure thing. Here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690273/
<nickgarvey> hm nothing stands out. can you try to connect again, and then re-run that command and pastebin it? that way I can see what logs are generated when you run it by comparing it against what you just sent me
<no_wee_fee_> sorry! I saw where you were going so I disconnected the LAN and tried connecting to wifi to generate more dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690301/
<no_wee_fee_> eh
<no_wee_fee_> [ sorry! I saw where you were going so I disconnected the LAN and tried connecting to wifi to generate more dmesg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690301/
<nickgarvey> okay perfect. I see line 39 of that paste and I'm trying to understand what "Reason 2" means
<nickgarvey> I know the disconnect was line 39 because of the timestamps - there is a jump in time from 38 to 39. I will look now to figure out what that mysterious 2 is :)
<no_wee_fee_> nichttps://supportforums.cisco.com/t5/wireless-mobility-documents/802-11-association-status-802-11-deauth-reason-codes/ta-p/3148055
<no_wee_fee_> here are some deauth codes from Cisco. Wonder if this helps
<no_wee_fee_> "2	Previous authentication no longer valid	NOT SUPPORTED" ??
<nickgarvey> no_wee_fee_: I see some people who had the same issue and resolved it this way: https://askubuntu.com/a/689492
<nickgarvey> basically it seems it might be related to some ipv6 settings that you don't likely need. try disabling them and then trying. I doubt you need to reboot but it won't hurt if it doesn't work without it
<no_wee_fee_> nickgarvey: I already have IPv6 disabled. I can't remember how I did it though (was a long time ago). I'll read through the post you recommended (lots of info!) and let the room know what I find.
<no_wee_fee_> Thanks for that killer dmesg debug command!
<nickgarvey> sounds good, good luck! :)
<xorpad> how can I enable colors in bash? is it a compile time option or is there a setting?
<nickgarvey> xorpad: what kind of colors? do you mean for ls in particular?
<xorpad> I mean for the bash shell
<xorpad> My rapsberry pi running ubuntu is monochromatic in every terminal
<nickgarvey> what component of the shell? do you mean your prompt? the output of particular commands?
<xorpad> basically, when I use ubuntu on my pc the text is color coded to a certain extent and is not on the pi
<nickgarvey> can you send a picture of what you mean? there are different settings for different colors and I want to make sure I suggest the right thing for you
<xorpad> I don't have one
<xorpad> I currently don't have any shells open with color in them
<nickgarvey> xorpad: okay. I think what you are really looking for is "dircolors". search around for how to set that up and that might do it for you
<nickgarvey> let me know if you have any questions on it, happy to help
<xorpad> dircolors sounds like a term for what I'm looking for
<xorpad> thank you much sir
<no_wee_fee> hello nickgarvey: no go buddy. disabling ipv6 on each wifi connection in NM did not solve the issue.
<no_wee_fee> Any further ideas?
<no_wee_fee> The "reason 2" according to the Cisco site said "prior authentication no longer valid"
<no_wee_fee> If I run `nmcli dev`during the handshake, it yields this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690443/
<no_wee_fee> WHich is quite interesting. Its like my network manager is not prompting me for credentials nor using any I might have stored.
<no_wee_fee> I recently deleted all stored wifi networks in NM. This is around the time everything started happening.
<nickgarvey> no_wee_fee: hm. I found the same thing - reason 2 means it's an authentication issue
<no_wee_fee> yep. so why isn't NM prompting me for creds?
<nickgarvey> I would experiment with different WiFi security settings and see if you make progress, but I'm just guessing on this
<nickgarvey> see if you can manually force a particular authentication (that hopefully matches the right one!) and see if that gives you a prompt
<no_wee_fee> hm. ok. maybe i'll reinstall NM as well.
<no_wee_fee_> nickgarvey: just disabled wifi authentication altogether and still same issue.
<no_wee_fee_> hello. Any wifi gurus in here?
<no_wee_fee_> I am articulate :) and have a baffling issue
<no_wee_fee_> Check out the results of `nmcli -s a` and `sudo dmesg | tail -n100`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690511/
<no_wee_fee_> By the way, these two commands in conjunction can do a lot!! for wifi troubleshooting!!
<no_wee_fee_> During this time, my wifi icon just spins, spins, then times out and says "disconnected"
<no_wee_fee_> I've deleted all profiles in Network Manager so each connection should prompt me for a password, but it doesn't.
<no_wee_fee_> I don't know if you see that "Reason 2" on line 36 and 101, but looking it up here: https://supportforums.cisco.com/t5/wireless-mobility-documents/802-11-association-status-802-11-deauth-reason-codes/ta-p/3148055 yeilds very little
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: try to compact your issue with details
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: ubuntu version? kernel? wifi chipset?
<arunkumar413> Hi All
<arunkumar413> I'm trying to login to root shell through recovery mode
<arunkumar413> Could you please help
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning :p
<no_wee_fee_> lotuspsychje: sure thing! https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690557/
<cfhowlett> hey ^3 lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: and your problem is?
<no_wee_fee_> Check out the results of `nmcli -s a` and `sudo dmesg | tail -n100`: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690511/
<no_wee_fee_> Wifi will not connect to a wifi connection it ALWAYS had connected to before.
<no_wee_fee_> Wifi icon just spins, spins, then times out and shows "disconnected" icon
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: did you try boot an older kernel?
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: and what about on 16.04.2 did it work properly then?
<no_wee_fee_> I have never tried that before. I usually issue that one "autoclean" command to keep my boot partition small
<no_wee_fee_> lotuspsychje: it might have. I've been doing loads of things with the laptop lately. Not sure which "thing" changed
<cfhowlett> no_wee_fee_, autoremove should reatain at least 1 old kernel
<lotuspsychje> no_wee_fee_: another thing to try is a clean liveusb test your wifi
<arunkumar413> My ubuntu 16.04 is broken.
<cfhowlett> arunkumar413, no details = no answers
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<no_wee_fee_> lotuspsychje: thats a good idea. I did turn authentication off on the router and it still had the same problem.
<arunkumar413> GUI is broken. Need to drop in to root shell n install the correct graphic driver
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: what graphics card?
<arunkumar413> AMD
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu version?
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MjgzjrWk/irccloudcapture854633691.jpg
<arunkumar413>  16.04
<arunkumar413> Just shared the screen shot of lspci
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: what did you do to get there? ubuntu should be installing fine on that card
<no_wee_fee_> lotuspsychje: spun up a tails live usb. will try booting to that and testing wifi. thank you very much for the idea.
<arunkumar413> Dropped into rootshell through recovery mode
<arunkumar413> Yesterday we installed a wrong driver by mistake
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: what driver?
<arunkumar413> Amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: sudo apt purge your-wrong-driver
<arunkumar413> We were able to remove it. But couldn't install the correct driver due to network issue. Now i connected the Ethernet cable to the laptop
<arunkumar413> Unable to bring up the WiFi in root shell
<lotuspsychje> cable to the rescue arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> What should i do now to connect to the Ethernet
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: plug in the cable and recoverymode with network enabled
<arunkumar413> In rootshell now
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu-drivers should show you your available drivers list
<arunkumar413> Not showing
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu-drivers --list  perhaps
<arunkumar413> No it's not working
<arunkumar413> First lets bring up the eth0 interfce
<arunkumar413> Ifconfig eth0 up is not working
<arunkumar413> these are the options in recovery menu https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OKMVH12Y/irccloudcapture-577487288.jpg
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: enable network
<arunkumar413> How?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: check your screen, it says enable network right
<arunkumar413> I only know a few basic commands. I'm not a pro
<arunkumar413> Did that
<arunkumar413> Nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ok now goto rootshell again
<arunkumar413> Ok. In rootshell now
<lotuspsychje> and do your thing
<arunkumar413> it now shows three interfaces https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gnd6YM1w/irccloudcapture-352948033.jpg
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu-drivers --list
<arunkumar413> This command isn't working
<cfhowlett> is this a laptop?  any chance you hit the kill wifi button?
<arunkumar413> it says some commands are required https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/2bC45PCE/irccloudcapture668788159.jpg
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu-drivers list
<cfhowlett> www.google.com
<arunkumar413> Yes it's a laptop. I didn't hit the WiFi button
<arunkumar413> do you think it's connected to internet https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/NewuYpd9/irccloudcapture-1220279339.jpg
<arunkumar413> I ran ping 8.8.8.8
<yookoala> Hello. Is there anyone here who understand how the display stack in Linux works?
<Ben64> best to ask your actual question
<yookoala> What is the difference between Xorg and tty console in handling screen output?
<yookoala> I met a bug in Ubuntu where it logs me off every time I turn off a screen. But if I switch to tty console first, I can evade the bug.
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje: are u there?
<yookoala> The bug only affect me in Gnome shell
<yookoala> What package could be responsible?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: ubuntu-drivers list
<arunkumar413> Amd64-microcode
<lotuspsychje> yookoala: yoir on 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: try ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<arunkumar413> It's not connected to internet
<arunkumar413> this is what happen after running auto install drivers https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/zYnzrLUG/irccloudcapture-1588020431.jpg
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: how about sudo apt purge amdgpu, as that made you get black screen
<lotuspsychje> arunkumar413: by default system should use radeon
<arunkumar413> these are the graphic cards on my system https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/MiWtkAnl/irccloudcapture1080904592.jpg
<arunkumar413> One seem to be built in priocessor n the other is external
<arunkumar413> First help me connect to internet. Then we can resolve the graphic drivrr issue
<arunkumar413> ??
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje: ??
<yookoala> question: Is there anyway I can setup Unifont as the console font in tty? I tried "dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" but the font, even is installed in /usr/share/consolefonts directory, is not available for selection.
<ducasse> yookoala: which release is this?
<yookoala> Does it matter?
<ducasse> yes.
<yookoala> (17.10)
<ducasse> ok, ask in #ubuntu+1, then
<yookoala> What if I were in 17.04?
<yookoala> (I also have 17.04 machine)
<ducasse> we don't do "what if" here.
<arunkumar413> lotuspsychje: Are you there
<arunkumar413> ??
<arunkumar413> anybody help plz
<arunkumar413> ?
<no_wee_fee> hello! I'm seriously stuck here. No wifi working for last two days. Any wifi gurus out there? : https://paste.ubuntu.com/25690988/
<no_wee_fee> all other computers connect to router just fine. This computer will not connect to ANY wifi for some reason. Only LAN
<GWM> ...pressed a possible hardware button for wifi off?
<GWM> if it's a laptop
<ducasse> according to rfkill it's not blocked and it can see the ap's around it, so probably not
<gulzar> I am on Ubuntu 16.04 with KDE plasma DE. Android 6 MTP SD card is not allowing me to paste from PC. I am paste files into one folder but not all. What can be the issue?
<Cat_BPRM> h
<Cat_BPRM> Hello i have a number of issues, first: o'm on a laptop and i cantget the battery icon to show in the top right
<arunkumar413> Able to connect to internet fro command line
<arunkumar413> Now want to intall the graphic drivers
<Sterist> could running these commands with hard drive installation cause further problems or is it best to do it from a live cd?
<Sterist> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Mathisen> Sterist, does not mather
<Sterist> absolutely certain? :)
<Mathisen> as long as you can chroot into the correct install you work from hd anyway
<Mathisen> Sterist, you do got more then one install right ?
<Mathisen> Sterist, just so you understand that chroot = jumps into other install
<Mathisen> so if you trying to repair your current install you doing this from you dont need to do that
<Sterist> so skip chroot command?
<Mathisen> Sterist, lets just start from start ;) what issue do you got on your current install
<Sterist> I have win7 and ubuntu 17.04 nothing else (yet)
<Sterist> when I boot I get thrown into grub rescue
<Mathisen> ok so you can only boot live now then ?
<Sterist> I turned off swap, commented it out, deleted the partition, and that caused the sda numbers to shift
<Sterist> no, I know the commands to temporarily set grub to look to the right partition
<Sterist> but I cannot for the life of me get it to STAY that way (-_-)
<Sterist> swap was sda5, root sda6, home sda7
<Mathisen> Sterist, sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Sterist> deleting 5 turned 6 into 5 and 7 into 6, but grub still sniffing out sda6
<Sterist> one moment :)
<Sterist> I've ran mkconfig before as well as grub update, did not fix anything.
<Sterist> is this supposed to do something different from the naked command
<Mathisen> is your fstab messed upp also if drive letter switched ?
<Mathisen> nano /etc/fstab
<Mathisen> make em correct if they are wrong
<Sterist> drive letters I'm fairly confident are untouched, should be just partition numbers
<Sterist> it still shows sda5 as swap, but, also commented out.
<Sterist> in fstab
<ducasse> fstab probably uses uuid if it's still default
<Sterist> and the original sda6 and 7
<Sterist> though they are now sda5 and 6
<Mathisen> hmm
<Mathisen> does ubuntu got gen-fstab command in repo ? im not an ubuntu user :)
<Sterist> and I do see uuid mentioned for each.
<Sterist> haven't a clue. I can guess that's "generate fstab" but the vast majority of commands I do not know til I've needed to learn about them.
<akik> previously when i've removed partitions in fdisk, the other partitions have kept their partition numbers
<Sterist> if you remove a partition at the end, they will remain the same
<Sterist> if you remove one anywhere else, all others after it will shift backwards one number
<arunkumar413> Command to install the Radeon driver
<Sterist> sorry my IRC client freaked. disconnected almost immediately after my previous message.
<Mathisen> Sterist, you missed nothing, new
<Mathisen> Sterist, what did grub-mkconfig command output look like can you pastebin it
<Sterist> IRC is on my phone, different devices
<Mathisen> well did it find correct entrys then ?
<Sterist> not sure I know enough about what I'm looking at to determine what's correct and not
<Sterist> but...
<Sterist> I do see lots of msdos5 throughout it, and not msdos6
<Mathisen> try to see if it worked then reboot
<Sterist> seems to suggest it's correct but it was like this last time too when I rebooted.
<alkisg> Sterist: what's the output of `sudo sfdisk --dump /dev/sda; cat /etc/fstab`?
<tomreyn> Sterist: compare the uuids in /etc/fstab to those provided by: lsblk -fs
<Sterist> which of these should I do first (0_o)
<alkisg> They are basically the same thing, do mine
<alkisg> As it has more info
<Mathisen> your fstab needs to be correct do do what tomreyn said
<Sterist> command sounds dangerous, is that making a log file overwriting my client fstab..?
<Sterist> current**
<alkisg> No, they are read-only commands, they don't modify anything
<alkisg> dump means "display all info in text mode"
<Sterist> I see all partitions sda1 thru 6, lacking 4 probably because it's an extended that contains everything that is and was ubuntu related
<alkisg> Can you put the result to pastebin?
<alkisg> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sterist> different devices. an extra hurdle. hang on
<Sterist> paste.ubuntu.com/25691414
<Sterist> what's my prognosis doc ;(
<alkisg> Sterist: sorry, sfdisk in msdos partition tables doesn't list the uuid, so please also upload the output of `lsblk --fs` as tomreyn said
<alkisg> sudo lsblk --fs
 * alkisg was using sfdisk in gpt disk...
<tomreyn> just one dash, though
<tomreyn> lsblk -fs
<tomreyn> sudo not needed
<alkisg> The new style with two, the old with one...
<Sterist> paste.ubuntu.com/25691431
<alkisg> Sudo is needed when the partitions aren't mounted
<Sterist> and I used 2 dashes :)
<alkisg> Sterist: all seem fine, so just run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc` and select "sda" as the boot device
<Sterist> that's the magic command I've been hunting for? could it be? :D
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> You'll tell us after reboot :)
<Sterist> I shall screenshot the shit out of it.
<Sterist> quiet_splash leave it alone?
<alkisg> Yes
<alkisg> Just enter there
<alkisg> You can also use tab and space for navigation of buttons and check boxes etc, when needed
<Sterist> I'm at an info screen and it kinda seems as if the terminal has hanged
<alkisg> Wait 30 secs, then press enter
<alkisg> If you don't see a prompt then... tell us
<ducasse> alkisg: btw, the uuids you get with gpt tables are not filesystem uuids but partition uuids - often listed as 'partuuid'
<Sterist> ram appears completely full. half consumed by cache
<alkisg> ducasse: thanks, I saw 2 things there and I thought it included both partuuid and uuid, but no, it was "type" and partuuid
<alkisg> I was looking for a command that would list partition order as well, since lsblk and blkid don't
<Sterist> cpu almost completely idle, virtually 0 read or write activity, and terminal still not acknowledging my input
<alkisg> But in this case 2 commands were needed for full info
<Sterist> I got it. had to use tab key to highlight OK
<alkisg> Sterist: what's the last message that dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc produced?
<alkisg> Eh :)
<alkisg> (12:36:21 μμ) alkisg: You can also use tab and space for navigation of buttons and check boxes etc, when needed
<alkisg> Sterist: remember to check sda, not e.g. sda5
<Sterist> rebooting.
<Sterist> bingo!
<alkisg> Yey! Note down the magic command! :D
<Sterist> and as your reward, I have another problem for ya ;)
<alkisg> Hahaha
<Sterist> software center won't load nada
 * alkisg is using synaptic since software center is no longer developed
<Sterist> just shows categories without images
<alkisg> ...and gnome software isn't yet ready
<Sterist> it was working 2 days ago then poof :(
<alkisg> Run it from terminal and pastebin the output
<Sterist> not quite sure how to run from terminal
<alkisg> As I'm not sure which software center you're running, run `ps aux| grep soft` and see the command
<alkisg> It might be gnome-software or software-center etc
<alkisg> Also, I'll go afk for a while, so maybe someone else can help you on that one...
<Sterist> I see /usr/bin/gnome-software --gapplication-service
<razorsharpfang> How does one tell ubuntu to not shut down a network interface on system restart?
<arunkumar413> How to install Radeon graphic driver on Ubuntu 16.04 from command line
<razorsharpfang> Mostly I'm just sick of configuring the network interface every time the system restarts and want to save its configuration.
<Sterist> unfortunately I don't have the knowledge on how to do so but you could create a script to do it upon reboot
<razorsharpfang> See, I have two interfaces and only ONE of them loses configuration.
<RonaldsMazitis> clamscan -r --bell -i /home/username /home/username/clamav2.log
<RonaldsMazitis> is already running 15 mins
<RonaldsMazitis> no results
<RonaldsMazitis> should I wait for it to finish
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: radeon is an open source driver, if you have matching hardware and no /etc/xorg.conf (and did not change / have changed files in /usr/share/X11/ ) it should get loaded automatically.
<RonaldsMazitis> my pc thinks crtl is pressed sometimes, when it's not
<razorsharpfang> Oh man, could be a keyboard problem.
<RonaldsMazitis> the button seems fine
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: configure them either using network-manager (using it's GUI, UI (nmtui) or CLI (nmcli)) or /etc/network/interfaces
<razorsharpfang> tomreyn: Is ifconfig not going to save its changes?
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: no, never did.
<razorsharpfang> hoho, that explains that.
<razorsharpfang> tomreyn: I like how the file tells you how to get help on it inside it.
<googl3> i insert usb card, but where i can find it?
<tomreyn> googl3: does the temrinal command "lsusb" list it?
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: amd64-microcode is the drivrr in use
<arunkumar413> My laptop is a hybrid configuration
<arunkumar413> It has a built-in graphic card and an external graphic card
<arunkumar413> Also how to know which graphic driver is in use?
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: seems like radeon driver has a problem https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5Is22Rlp/irccloudcapture-2093793249.jpg
<alkisg> `lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA` tells you hardware, drivers in use etc
<googl3> tomreyn: i have no idea, because there is a very strange name
<arunkumar413> alkisg: Radeon seem to be loaded but not used
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jjyt6hTt/irccloudcapture494007728.jpg
<Sterist> any idea why Gparted is seen as newest version at 0.25.0-1 when that version is pre- 2017
<arunkumar413> Ububtu-drivers devices command returns amd64-microcode
<ducasse> arunkumar413: amd64-microcode is not a graphics driver, it's microcode updates for your processor
<ducasse> Sterist: which release are you on?
<Sterist> 17.04
<ducasse> !info gparted zesty
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (zesty), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<Sterist> I see live discs go up to 0.31+
<arunkumar413> ducasse:
<arunkumar413> But I don't know why laptop freezes at login screen
<ducasse> !latest | Sterist see this
<ubottu> Sterist see this: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<arunkumar413> I thought it to be a graphic driver issue
<Sterist> dang. guess I have to do a live disc :( current version refuses to shrink ext4
<ducasse> use resize2fs
<Sterist> I'm really not the terminal-savvy type. not enough to mess with partitions through it
<ducasse> there might also be a later gparted available in a ppa
<Sterist> arunkumar413 I don't know if you have already, but go in Software Updater, click Settings, Additional Drivers, wait for it to load and select the proprietary driver if it isn't
<arunkumar413> Sterist: i can pass the login screen
<arunkumar413> It stucks
<Sterist> were you able to before?
<arunkumar413> I'm in root shell now through recovery mode
<Sterist> but were you ever able to log in since installing
<arunkumar413> Installing what?
<Sterist> ubuntu...
<arunkumar413> Yes
<ducasse> and what has changed?
<arunkumar413> I  installed the amdgpu driver but it didn't improve the performance. So removed it.
<Sterist> I was going to say if you haven't ever been able to log in, reinstall AFTER hitting Try Ubuntu and selecting the proprietary driver, but that wouldn't apply here I guess
<arunkumar413> Now i can't go past the login screen. It freezes after few cursor blinks in the user name field
<Sterist> maybe your session needs to be wiped? I'm out of ideas already ;(
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: do you have things like "nomodeset", "radeon.modeset=0", "options radeon modeset=0" in /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<arunkumar413> Lemme check
<ducasse> or is radeon blacklisted?
<arunkumar413> How do i chec these. I'm not pro with commands
<EriC^^> arunkumar413: try "cat /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999"
<ducasse> arunkumar413: 'grep radeon /etc/modprobe.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999'
<tomreyn> most likely, your issue is that the changes made suring the amdgpu driver installation (how did you install it?)  were not fully reversed.
<arunkumar413> I got the result a website link
<tomreyn> post the website link here
<arunkumar413> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GPalb9LT/irccloudcapture1928562758.jpg
<arunkumar413> http://termbin.com/qitg
<Sterist> can anyone recommend a good disc burn app? :)
<EriC^^> Sterist: k3b is supposed to be very good
<ducasse> Sterist: for cd/dvd? for a very simple one with few dependencies, xfburn.
<Sterist> I'll check it out now. thanks
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/qitg
<Sterist> I used to use xfburn but recently it seems to lack features it had before
<ducasse> Sterist: if you're in a gnome/gtk-based environment, you might want to try brasero to avoid pulling in half the kde stack with k3b
<Sterist> I've already started k3b installation =/
<ducasse> :)
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: any ideas
<Sterist> k3b does have some funky behavior but.. appears to work
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: as per the output it sesms that they're blacklisted
<Doc-Saintly> I'm copying a file and it gets stuck at 594.2 of 647.5 GB
<Doc-Saintly> It gets the error splicing file error, but the source and destination are ext4. It's a brand new destination drive.
<Doc-Saintly> any ideas?
<ducasse> arunkumar413: nope, what we were looking for was 'blacklist radeon', not radeonfb
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: sorry, i got a little busy here, but will try to help when i can. the radeonfb blacklist lines are fine, this is not the radeon module
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: so the radeon module is not blacklisted. is it loaded? run: lsmod | grep radeon
<arunkumar413> No output
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: what happens when you: sudo modprobe radeon
<arunkumar413> Invalid argument
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: did you mistype it?
<arunkumar413> No
<arunkumar413> It says couldn' insert Radeon : invalid argument
<arunkumar413> Should r be capital?
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: no, did i type a capital?
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: which uubntu release are you on, which kernel version are you running? lsb_release -sd; cat /proc/version
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: and does using a lower case 'r' in "lsmod | grep radeon" output anything?
<arunkumar413> tomreyn:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YQNzZxQJ/irccloudcapture-562244043.jpg
<baxx>  i'm going to reformat my current setup and reinstall, but I have windows on this as well at the moment. I have these partitions : https://image.ibb.co/eppVYw/image.png  , I'm not too sure which are actually linux and which are windows though. I would guess that the windows partitions are /dev/sda1 , through to /dev/sda4 , is that right?
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: okay let's see if you have those options i mentioned earlier in grub.cfg
<arunkumar413> How
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: hi
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: grep -i modeset /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> hi arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> tomreyn:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/7DW9fq8K/irccloudcapture-1434531736.jpg
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: still struggling with the graphic driver issue
<arunkumar413> Remember yesterday we removed the amdgpu driver
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, the only suggestion zI have is install the radeon driver
<arunkumar413> Now the Radeon doesn't seems to habet rolled back properly.
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: hmm so you don't have any leftovers *there*, but still the 'radeon' module fails to load at boot because it tries to start in user mode setting instead of kernel mode setting. you will need to find out why it does this and reverse this.
<arunkumar413> Ok. What should i do now
<tomreyn> in the past, only user mode setting was supported, then both were supported for a while, nowadays only kernel mode setting (KMS) is supported.
<akik> tomreyn: what is the user mode you mention?
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: the key to this issue is in the output you posted here: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5Is22Rlp/irccloudcapture-2093793249.jpg
<tomreyn> akik: i mean 'user space', not 'user' https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_setting
<akik> tomreyn: is that the reason nomodeset doesn't work with the intel gfx driver?
<arunkumar413> Ok. Now what should i do
<arunkumar413> Should i edit the grub.cfg   and set it to kernal mode?
<lfowlr> today ubuntu sent some security updates , but ...
<lfowlr> did it release the flaws too?
<lfowlr> if it did, then it's a risk, as some users might updaate a day or two later?
<lfowlr> so how often does ubuntu release security problems flaws
<lfowlr> anyone ?
<ducasse> !usn | lfowlr
<ubottu> lfowlr: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<lfowlr> yes, but does ubuntu release those flaws or not?
<lfowlr> how quickly does it release
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I assume dkms installs automatically to build the amd driver
<lfowlr> what's the grace period- ideally it should be at least 90 days from the known daate
<arunkumar413> tomreyn: should i just system restore to solve the problem
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: that's well possible. you mean fglrx?
<ducasse> lfowlr: if you look at that link you can see exactly what ubuntu releases
<lfowlr> but what's the grace period it doesn't say
<tomreyn> akik: i don't think so. the "nomodeset" option still works.
<BluesKaj> no tomreyn , any gpu driver
<ducasse> lfowlr: what do you mean by that? the usn is released when the package is updated.
<lfowlr> but what if I update my system a week later? is it insecure then
<lfowlr> till then
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: sorry i don't understand what you're saying, can you rephrase? are you saying that nomodeset never works as a kernel option nowadays?
<lfowlr> as the exploit is released??
<ducasse> lfowlr: your system is vulnerable until you update
<ducasse> lfowlr: ubuntu doesn't release the exploit, they release the fix
<akik> tomreyn: when i add "nomodeset", xorg switches to the vesa drivers and puts "(EE) No devices detected." into Xorg.0.log
<akik> vesa driver
<tomreyn> akik: right, so this kernel option is functional
<akik> tomreyn: what i mean is that it disables the i915 driver
<tomreyn> akik: i would expect i915 to only support KMS on all supported ubuntu releases
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: if, by "system restore", you refer to restoring backups, that's an option. if, however, you are referring to the windows functionality of this name, this won't magically fix / restore your ubuntu configuration.
<lfowlr> ducasse: ones the fix is release- the source code where the error is - is knownj- because that's where the fix is
<lfowlr> and that's the place too look for the exploit
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, nomodeset should still work afaik , but in some case dkms fails to build the gpu driver before nomodeset is even looked at
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: i suggest you work thorugh this paragraph: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection#Problem:_Need_to_purge_-fglrx
<arunkumar413> How about re installing the whole kernal or modules
<ducasse> lfowlr: you still need to know how to _use_ the exploit etc
<ducasse> lfowlr: anyway, this is really not on-topic here
<MonkeyDust> lfowlr  type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> arunkumar413: what i linked to will reinstall the relevant packages. the kernel isn't your issue.
<lfowlr> how do I remove a ppa,?
<tomreyn> !ppapurge | lfowlr
<ubottu> lfowlr: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lfowlr> remove a ppa package and also other installed packages
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, do you have separate / (root) and /home partitions ?
<tomreyn> lfowlr: i (and it seems others, too) would be happy to discuss the 'time to patch' / 'risk of disclosure' topic more in #ubuntu-offtopic if you're still interested. you don't seem to have the full picture there, yet. but since this is not strictly ubuntu support it's off-topic on *this* channel.
<Doc-Saintly> I'm copying a file and it gets stuck at 594.2 of 647.5 GB. I get a splicing error at the same spot every time. It's a brand new drive. Both file systems are ext4. Any ideas?
<arunkumar413> BluesKaj: no
<arunkumar413> Only single partition
<arunkumar413> tomreyn:  tried thr reinstall command it failed to fetch some urls
<arunkumar413> tomreyn:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/gnQPxTbj/irccloudcapture-714514084.jpg
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413, separate / and /home partitions has the advantage of doing an OS reinstall to / while merely having to set the moutpoint for /home thereby saving most of your settings and config files from the previous install
<arunkumar413_> tomreyn: trying the commands in this link: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/368748/ubuntu-16-04-gui-freezes-on-login-start-page
<RonaldsMazitis> how to run clamav so it gets locations of viruses
<arunkumar413_> but unable to fetch the URLs
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't seem to understand parameters it needs to have
<BluesKaj> what viruses?
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25692002/
<BluesKaj> RonaldsMazitis, a runtime error is not a virus
<arunkumar413_> seems like not connected to internet
<RonaldsMazitis> it does not write where viruses are but says I have 6
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't find right parameters to run clamav so it scans and actually writes where they are
<RonaldsMazitis> who was the genius to make pointless scanning possible
<Eduard_Munteanu> It's rather trivial to reinstall on a single partition while preserving /home, though. Not sure how easy that's with most installers, but it can be done.
<BluesKaj> arunkumar413_, you need an ethernet connection
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: did you look into clamav2.log? i don't see a mention of 6 viruses
<BluesKaj> Eduard_Munteanu, never heard of such a method
<RonaldsMazitis> yes, there is nothing
<RonaldsMazitis> I once scanned clamscan -r /home/username
<RonaldsMazitis> it said I have 6
<Eduard_Munteanu> BluesKaj, you just delete everything but /home and reinstall without formatting the partition.
<arunkumar413_> BluesKaj: yes
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, search online for every item in your log, 9/10 it is a false positive
<arunkumar413_> BluesKaj: ping  8.8.8.8 is working
<RonaldsMazitis> then I scanned clamscan -r /home/username /home/username/clamav2.log where it found all symlinks, empty files
<RonaldsMazitis> but not the damn viruses
<RonaldsMazitis> so I tried it again
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: clamscan man page says that -i should show them
<arunkumar413_> BluesKaj: but ping google.com is not working
<RonaldsMazitis> then why it gives runtime error
<RonaldsMazitis> running for hour taking almost 1gb of ram and giving out runtime error
<RonaldsMazitis> perfect antivirus
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, paste that log on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<akik> RonaldsMazitis: clamscan seems to output found infected files on stdout
<RonaldsMazitis> it is deleted
<RonaldsMazitis> runtime error is all I got
<oerheks> deleted .. and you claim symlinks ..
<RonaldsMazitis> because I runned clamscan -r --bell -i /home/ronalds /home/ronalds/clamav2.log
<RonaldsMazitis> what should I run
<BluesKaj> Eduard_Munteanu, one ends up with 2 /home dirs with that method
<RonaldsMazitis> damn stupd antivirus
<PMunch> Hi, I have a bit of a technical problem. I've been running a small server from a Ubuntu server install for a while. Now the location where I've kept the server is going to be rebuilt so I've got nowhere to keep it. But I've been offered to virtualize the machine during this time. I've taken the drive and plugged it into my workstation and my initial idea was to simply shrink the partition and dd it over into an image. But the drive is partitioned as one
<PMunch> simple boot partition, and one extended partition with a LVM partition that contained the data and a swap partition. I've deleted the swap partition and shrunk the data partition but I'm still stumped on how to shrink the physical volume down so I can dd the whole thing into an image..
<tomreyn> arunkumar413_: "Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'" is often caused by an unstable internet connection.
<tomreyn> arunkumar413_: apparently you already looked into this?
<dah85> tomreyn, i've had it happen where the internet connection was solid, i found that choosing a direct mirror instead of going through archive.ubuntu.com helped
<tomreyn> arunkumar413_: the stackexchange link you posted is not very likely to help you
<arunkumar413_> tomreyn: i think the desktop is removed
<tomreyn> dah85: it may also happen when the nameserver your system uses isn't working properly
<arunkumar413_> when i ran the command   apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it installed the desktop
<tomreyn> dah85: the approach you took may have (temporarily) worked around this.
<dah85> tomreyn, correct, it's also likely to be cosmic radiation causing it too, but in 100% of the cases i've found with this, changing to something other than archive.ubuntu.com resolves the issue. happens on multiple machines, with multiple configs, using multiple connections.
<arunkumar413_> tomreyn: on the desktop
<arunkumar413_> now
<arunkumar413_> hurray
<tomreyn> arunkumar413_: ubuntu-desktop is an optional 'meta' package, which just ensures that you have everythign installed that's required for the default ubuntu desktop
<tomreyn> dah85: i'm just saying it doesn't solve the issue, it just works around it. but for the average use case, that's probably good enough.
<dah85> the issue seems to be with the archive.ubuntu.com server
<tomreyn> arunkumar413_: very nice. so you actually had removed packages you shouldn't have removed.
<arunkumar413_> i ran all the commands in this link https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/368748/ubuntu-16-04-gui-freezes-on-login-start-page and it worked
<dah85> it's easily reproduced, when experiencing that issue, try resolving the ip from another device on another connection (ie a phone on cellular data) and it will also not resolve, try it from a vps in another country, same thing.
<dah85> the ubuntu servers are out of our control, but deciding where to connect for packages is in our control, and we can change to an appropriate server.
<baxx> what does it mean when it says a "package has been kept back" , ? After running some apt get
<tomreyn> dah85: hmm, this is news to me, if you can reproduce this issue i bet canonical would appreciate debugging info on it, such as dig lookups against archive.ubuntu.com and ns1.canonical.com (maybe include dns lookup traces + traceroutes, too)
<tomreyn> baxx: that it was not installed / upgraded for some reason.
<dah85> tomreyn, i'll be sure to do that if/when it happens again
<tomreyn> dah85: i suggest you talk to the handler on duty in #canonical-sysadmin on how to properly report it when it happens
<dah85> suggestion noted, perhaps the person with the issue above could collect some information, it's not happening to me now and likely won't since i've changed to a local mirror.
<hwpplayer1> Hi people i want to talk about some packages where should i talk that ubuntu freenode or here ? It is about quantum science packages
<hwpplayer1> Hi people i want to talk about some packages where should i talk that ubuntu freenode or here ? It is about quantum science packages i write that on UbPorts Telegram group
<hwpplayer1> Do we have source code communication channel ?
<hwpplayer1> clear
<oerheks> hwpplayer1, is that for ubports/phone?
<hwpplayer1> oerheks : No not only for phone for all devices
<oerheks> hwpplayer1, join #ubports for that?
<hwpplayer1> oerheks : it is for ubuntu and for all free / open source communities
<hwpplayer1> oerheks : there should be ubuntu science channel right ?
<oerheks> hwpplayer1, not sure there is ..
<oerheks> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<hwpplayer1> oerheks : there it is #ubuntu-science
<hwpplayer1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Dreaman> flickering in Chrome on Ubuntu  problem
<Dreaman> some paket to istall or
<Dreaman> install
<BluesKaj> Dreaman, check your OpenGL setting, change it to 3.1 if possible
<ericus> what would you make of this? https://pastebin.com/gb3PmYG7
<ericus> the later part
<ericus> just a grub-update to fix it?
<tomreyn> ericus: fix what?
<tomreyn> ericus: this output looks fine / normal as long as you have another kernel image installed (and configured to be bootable)
<ericus> line 77-82
<pankaj> While installing a package via aptitude 'aptitude search package_name
<pankaj> While installing a package via aptitude 'aptitude search package_name' I saw three symbols listed 'i', 'p', and 'v'. I know of 'i' but what does the rest means.
<tomreyn> ericus: this warning is to be expected if you removed all but one kernel images.
<ericus> okay thanks
<oerheks>  p= no trace of the package exists on the system c = deleted  i = installed  v = meaning that the package is virtual.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/aptitude.html
<onio> Hi I was wondering if anyone can help with sfdisk
<hwpplayer1> what is sfdisk ?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hwpplayer1> sfdisk - display or manipulate a disk partition table
<onio> command line tool for creating partitions on sdcard
<tomreyn> onio: is this a statement, a question, or...?
<qqqwxlea> anybody have any success running gnome-music on 17.10 beta?
<hwpplayer1> onio : only for sd cards ?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | qqqwxlea
<ubottu> qqqwxlea: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<qqqwxlea> moving to ubuntu+1
<onio> tomreyn not a statement I am trying to compare the result I am getting when using gparted with sfdisk
<onio> when I issue the following command "sfdisk /dev/mmcblk0 << EOF ,64,0x0c,* ,1024,L, EOF
<pankaj> oerheks: What does the 'p' means
<onio> I get the following /dev/mmcblk0p1       2048  2111      64   32K  c W95 FAT32 (LBA) /dev/mmcblk0p2       4096  5119    1024  512K 83 Linux
<onio> Device         Boot Start   End Sectors  Size Id Type
<SimonNL>  p= no trace of the package exists on the system, pankaj
<Lope> resolvconf is ignoring "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" but it adds "dns-search foo.com" from /etc/network/interfaces in Ubuntu 16.04. Any ideas?
<Dreaman> https://imgur.com/a/JWFi4    qqqwxlea
<Lope> /etc/resolv.conf is not getting nameservers and it's driving me nuts.
<MonkeyDust> onio  use this to paste multiple lines    http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<onio> okay thanks MonkeyDust would do
<pankaj> SimonNL: I did not understand.
<Dreaman> qwxlea https://imgur.com/a/JWFi4    4k
<MonkeyDust> Lope  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692526/
<pankaj> s
<Lope> My interfaces file is dead simple. http://codepad.org/Ep78VVVl
<pankaj> SimonNL: Hello
<qwxlea> Dreaman:  ? :-)
<SimonNL> https://translate.google.com/?hl=nl#auto/hi/no%20trace%20of%20the%20package%20exists%20on%20the%20system   pankaj make it translate to the language you understand
<onio> this is my command that I am issuing for sfdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692532/
<tomreyn> onio: "gparted" uses libparted on its backend, as does the "parted" CLI utility. you might want to prefer this to sfdisk. if, however, you want to make something work with sfdisk instead then you should describe what something is, and how the result you are receiving now differs from the one you are trying to achieve, and which result you are trying to achiev exactly.
<BluesKaj> Lope, not using systemd ?
<Lope> BluesKaj: I'm using standard ubuntu 16.04
<onio> this is the output I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692546/
<Lope> so all your base are belong to systemd.
<MonkeyDust> Lope  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Lope> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> onio: what exactly are you trying to do?
<onio> tomreyn does this mean that "sfdisk" is usable
<Lope> resolvconf is ignoring "dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4" but it adds "dns-search foo.com" from /etc/network/interfaces
<Dreaman> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25692556/  qwxlea  :)~
<Lope> I've tried a single nameserver "dns-nameserver 8.8.8.8" it ignores that too.
<tomreyn> onio: generally speaking, using "sfdisk" is fine, yes.
<onio> tomreyn I am learning embedded linux starting with bootloaders. I am following a boot "Mastering Embedded Linux Programming"
<Lope> I have network-manager, but this interface is unmanaged by it.
<BluesKaj> Lope, I'm surprised you can even connect to the internet with eth0 in the interfaces file , the systemd naming convention has changed eth0 to enpXXX
<BluesKaj> Lope, so you are using NM
<BluesKaj> your dns IPs should be separated with a comma and a space
<Lope> ah, well yes it's actually enpXXX but I normally obfuscate configs I paste.
<Lope> Much of a muchness.
<tomreyn> onio: i see. now how does this relate to gparted and sfdisk specifically?  what is your ubuntu support question?
<qwxlea> Dreaman: nice box :-) quite outperforms my tp-x220 (but mine is portable)
<Lope> to connect to the internet I have to run this manually after `ifup enpXXX` `printf 'nameserver %s\n' 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 >/etc/resolv.conf`
<n35xdxb0> i have a bash function tht looks like this   https://pastebin.com/KV8zeZA5    everything works except the  | less   part. it creates a list where you can select a file with a number, i just want to add paging/scrolling, is there an alternative to  | less  ?
<Lope> Any idea why resolvconf ignores dns-nameservers?
<onio> tomreyn I am not sure if I am even in the right forum, but I was looking for answers on why the sfdisk issued on the command line does give the requested size
<MonkeyDust> n35xdxb0  there's also   #bash
<onio> I am not sure if I am even in the right forum, but I was looking for answers on why the sfdisk issued on the command line does NOT give the requested size
<n35xdxb0> MonkeyDust: ye i tired there. no one seeemed to know. and i've been googling for a while. can't find anything. but thanks :)
<n35xdxb0> tried*
<onio> tomreyn if I am in the wrong forum can you recommend the right one please
<tomreyn> onio: asking questions about sfdisk or gparted is fine here, since both are in ubuntu. i was just unable to understand what you are asking specifically so far. for what i can tell, the sfdisk command you ran as shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692532/ creates the expectable results as you have shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692546/
<tomreyn> onio: with the sfdisk input you made, what size do you think you requested for which partition (where does it differ from the actual result)?
<onio> tomreyn I was expecting 64Mib which is consistent with the gparted result but not the sfdisk result
<tomreyn> onio: raw number input to sfdisk is interpreted as sectors, not bytes (nor megabytes).
<tomreyn> onio: see how the "sectors" column in the output you posted matches the input you provided to sfdisk.
<onio> yes. that is correct
<GWM> Hi I am trying to install ffmpeg on a headless ubuntu server and apt is trying to install x11 and mesa and stuff like that at the same time
<GWM> I just want a headless ffmpeg for streaming /dev/video1
<GWM> How do I prevent apt from installing x11 et al
<onio> tomreyn I was of the assumption that issuing the sfdisk command would be creating partitions big enough to host bootloader and file system
<Lope> I'm finding it very strange that nobody here seems to know how to set dns-nameservers in /etc/network/interfaces such that it will be respected by resolvconf and dnsmasq etc?
<sheap> it's a mess that I've never seen an answer to, only workarounds
<Lope> does dnsmasq interfere with resolvconf getting dns-nameservers from /etc/network/interfaces? I'm specifying the dns-nameservers as per the resolvconf manual and it's not going into /etc/resolv.conf. Only dns-search, not dns-nameservers...?
<akik> Lope: dns-nameservers ip ip ip is the correct syntax
<onio> tomreyn see excerpt from book http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692670/
<tomreyn> onio: the bootloader is usually installed to the raw storage device (/dev/mmcblk0 in this case), not to a partition. the latter is also possible in some configurations but is more error prone and generally discouraged. sfdisk does not make assumptions, it does exactly what you ask it to do. you asked it to create 2 small partitions, and it did.
<Lope> akik: yes, that's what the manual says and how I'm doing it, but it doesn't work.
<akik> Lope: works in 16.04. i only configure the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces
<Lope> akik: I'm on 16.04.3
<Lope> Doesn't work for me.
<tomreyn> onio: maybe "this script" (which i do not know) relates to a different variant or version of the (sfdisk) software, or is just wrong. book authors can fail, too. ;)
<akik> Lope: i don't run resolvconf manually ever
<onio> tomreyn see script line 49 to 60 for commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/25692682/
<tomreyn> onio: if you read the sfdisk manual page (run "man sfdisk") you will notice that the "INPUT FORMATS" chapter discusses, in the "Named-fields format" paragraph, the "size" filed, and the formats / values it can take.
<tomreyn> i meant to write "field", not "filed"
<Lope> akik: yeah on ubuntu 14.04 I removed resolvconf. I absolutely hate it.
<onio> tomreyn cool I guessed that
<akik> Lope: could it be that when you changed /etc/resolv.conf manually, it broke things(tm)
<Lope> akik: I just thought there should be a reasonable way to make it work.
<Lope> But it seems like other people can't make it work either.
<akik> Lope: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Aug 16 21:39 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Lope> Cos I've been asking on 4 channels and it seems nobody knows.
<onio> tomreyn I would check again. I must confess I sometimes struggle with understanding "man pages"
<Lope> akik: no, writing to /etc/resolv.conf manually doesn't break anything, infact it's necessary for me to connect.
<Lope> But if I ifdown and ifup the interface, resolvconf kills it again.
<akik> Lope: how does your /etc/resolv.conf look after boot?
<oerheks> Ubuntu 14.04 no longer allows you to edit /etc/resolv.conf directly. Instead, you have to modify /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head or tail
<oerheks> old info, you should have known this, Lope
<tomreyn> onio: it seems that the author of this script you posted makes the assumption that all versions of sfdisk before 2.26 interpret raw number input to the size field as sectors unless the sfdisk command line option of "--unit M" is provided, and that all later / greater versions interpret those values as megabytes. tand that this is not consistent with the behaviour of the sfdisk command you have on your ubuntu system.
<sheap> workaround, still seems nasty to do that instead of with the method that he was trying
<akik> oerheks: you can also configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<oerheks> akik, true ..
<oerheks> sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base  && bla bla && sudo resolvconf -u
<sheap> there's no way that that's the cleanest/intended method of updating resolv.conf though
<oerheks> sheap,  yes it is, for 14.04
<onio> tomreyn yes you are correct
<akik> Lope: what if your network-manager is configuring your ethernet interface anyway?
<onio> tomreyn: I am looking at the man page "Input format" section
<Lope> `apt-get remove --purge resolvconf` aka hellspawn solved it.
<sheap> oerheks: where does it say that?
<onio> tomreyn: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mastering-Embedded-Linux-Programming-Second-ebook/dp/B071DN5DPL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507385101&sr=8-1&keywords=mastering+embedded+linux+programming
<oerheks> sheap,  page 35 and on https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf , and enough examples in google
<oerheks> editting resolve.conf is not persistant, that is why you modify /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base so it gets regenerated
<sheap> weird
<tomreyn> onio: what's your point?
<onio> tomreyn: just pointing out where the script came from. Its not important. I would simply report my findings to the author and move on. Thanks for your time
<tomreyn> onio: you're welcome. if you come across any ubuntu support questions, feel free to come here and ask them again.
<hashman> hi guys, please help me with an issue that keeps me crazy. I'm using 16.04.3 in my laptop. If I close the laptop and It enters in suspend mode, It is not able to come back to life. I know that the system is not hang or anything like these, because with ctrl + alt + f1 I can open a terminal and there I'm able to restart the system with ctrl + alt + del, but I have no video no matter what I try. Please advice
<RonaldsMazitis> clamscan -r -i /home/username /homer/username/clamlog.log
<RonaldsMazitis> LibClamAV Warning: [Bytecode JIT]: Bytecode run timed out, timeout flag set
<RonaldsMazitis> LibClamAV Warning: [Bytecode JIT]: recovered from error
<RonaldsMazitis> LibClamAV Warning: [Bytecode JIT]: JITed code intercepted runtime error!
<RonaldsMazitis> LibClamAV Warning: Bytcode 36 failed to run: Time limit reached
<RonaldsMazitis> LibClamAV Warning: [Bytecode JIT]: Bytecode run timed out, timeout flag set
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25693057/
<RonaldsMazitis> How do I have to make a scan to show viruses
<RonaldsMazitis> adding parameter -i makes it error
<RonaldsMazitis> it's 3-4 time scanning 300 gb of data
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm angry at this stupid antivirus
<RonaldsMazitis> or those are just warnings
<RonaldsMazitis> and it will finish the scan
<RonaldsMazitis> who knows
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25693089/
<RonaldsMazitis> it shows 6 viruses
<RonaldsMazitis> why it can't give the locations
<RonaldsMazitis> it's just stupid or something
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, i gave you the manual yesterday..
<oerheks> sudo clamscan -v -r /FOLDERTOSCAN | grep FOUND >> /path/to/save/report/file.txt  >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Infected_files_reporting
<skinux> What is the Whoopsie process?
<oerheks> easy to find, skinux
<RonaldsMazitis> who was the idiot that did not include locations of viruses in default process
<urgodfather> hello room i am having difficulty getting my tuner card to work. i have some instructions that i have been following, but i cannot remember how to verify if it is functioning properly in kernel messages
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, why ? *you* don't read the manual
<RonaldsMazitis> oerheks nothing happens
<RonaldsMazitis> when I run that thing
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo clamscan -v -r /home/username | grep FOUND /home/username/viruses.txt
<RonaldsMazitis> it just ends
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: see if this helps - https://askubuntu.com/questions/250290/how-do-i-scan-for-viruses-with-clamav#560947
<oerheks> .. /home/username/ ...
<RonaldsMazitis> no it does not help
<oerheks> you might have tons of logs in that folder now
<RonaldsMazitis> I tried every command
<RonaldsMazitis> what
<RonaldsMazitis> ...
<floogy>  >> should Point to a File rather to a folder
<RonaldsMazitis> no there is nothing
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo clamscan -v -r .. /home/username ... | grep FOUND /home/username/viruses.txt ?
<oerheks> floogy, agreed, or the manual should say /home/$USER/..
<RonaldsMazitis> what
<RonaldsMazitis> damn it , I don't understand what did You thought with ...
<floogy> after gep FOUND you Neef >> to redirect the result
<RonaldsMazitis> that command does not work
<floogy> News*
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, those examples do not know your username, so you should fill it in yourself
<floogy> need*
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo clamscan -v -r /home/$USER/ | grep FOUND >> /home/$USER/viruses.txt  >>>
<RonaldsMazitis> that is idiotic
<RonaldsMazitis> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `>'
<ducasse> RonaldsMazitis: remove the last '>>>'
<ducasse> at the end
<floogy> yes, remove the threema > at the end
<RonaldsMazitis> right now it does nothing
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo clamscan -v -r /home/$USER/ | grep FOUND >> /home/$USER/viruses.txt
<RonaldsMazitis> so now it's scanning 300 gb again
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm so stoked
<oerheks> but only your /home folder,
<floogy> OK Bye, can't Cope with the German autocorrection on my Android mobile
<ducasse> skinux: first hit from a web search - https://askubuntu.com/questions/135540/what-is-the-whoopsie-process-and-how-can-i-remove-it#135552
<RonaldsMazitis> why it does not have any percentage
<RonaldsMazitis> nothing shows
<ioria> ClamAV engine will, by default, never load, trigger or execute untrusted bytecodes; further more  If execution time exceeds the value (timeout) , the bytecode signature’s execution is terminated and the user is notified.
<RonaldsMazitis> it should atleast show what files it is scanning or what
<oerheks> Does mint have woopsie too ?
<oerheks> does it sent to canonical or mint?
<urgodfather> does this device look like its functioning properly?
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/2DuiZVsT
<oerheks> urgodfather, driver is in use, so yeah  Kernel driver in use: saa7164
<floogy> you should Point to that file in Your Home. directory, e.g. by Using a pager like less
<ducasse> urgodfather: all that tells you is that the driver is loaded, the logs produced by loading it would tell you more
<urgodfather> why does it say access denied for capabilities?
<urgodfather> ducasse: how to view logs?
<ioria> urgodfather, try with sudo lspci
<ducasse> urgodfather: try 'dmesg' for the kernel log
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/AWT9YLkg
<Anthaas> I can NOT get my updated xresources to load...
<Anthaas> I have been using a solarized theme, but have changed my xresources and dircolors to monokai
<Anthaas> xrdb -merge ~/.Xresources and xrdb -load ~/.Xresources are having no effect - including after reboot
<urgodfather> https://pastebin.com/6q3bfunM
<ioria> firmware issue
<urgodfather> i recognize that firmware from my attempts last night.... i can manually download it and install it
<skinux> OH, no worries
<urgodfather> where should i put it? lib/firmware or lib/firmware/'uname -r'
<ducasse> Anthaas: do none of the resources specified get set, or just some of them?
<Anthaas> ducasse, None change.
<ducasse> Anthaas: can you pastebin ~/.Xresources for me?
<Anthaas> ducasse, https://dpaste.de/Vqke
<ducasse> Anthaas: ok, those look good. how do you test them - which terminal etc?
<Anthaas> xterm-256colors
<Anthaas> Running the above commands - I realised I installed this via gnome-terminal-colors-solarized - Im presuming it did something additional...
<hwpplayer1> I want to make an IRC Meeting on #ubuntu-science at UTC+3 19:00 Istanbul who wants to join are welcome
<Anthaas> ducasse, That was it - I have changed to the theme I wanted with gnome-terminal-colors-monokai
<ducasse> Anthaas: you probably had something overriding colors there, i don't know what that is/how it works
<marekw2143> hi, I've deleted my "Desktop" directory
<marekw2143> and there was very important file inside (text file)
<marekw2143> you know if it's possible to recover that ?
<MonkeyDust> marekw2143  did you have a backup?
<marekw2143> MonkeyDust: probably no
<marekw2143> I guess chances are near 0  ?
<MonkeyDust> marekw2143  if you did not make a backup, then you don't have one
<MonkeyDust> !recover | marekw2143
<ubottu> marekw2143: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> marekw2143: what have you done after deleting it? like, *exactly* what have you done?
<marekw2143> ducasse: I've used PC
<marekw2143> normally
<marekw2143> written data to partition where deleted file was.....
<oerheks> marahin, did you delete it in the gui? then it is in your trash
<ducasse> marekw2143: if you've written to that filesystem it's most likely gone.
<marekw2143> no, i guess it was not by gui, anyway, it is not in a trash
<marekw2143> ducasse: is it  100 % ?
<ducasse> marekw2143: no, you can always try to recover it - try some of the tools in the link above. your chances aren't very good, though.
<marekw2143> it was small text file
<marekw2143> created in vim
<oerheks> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (zesty), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<marekw2143> oerheks: yes, just installed it
<marekw2143> searching for manual now ;)
<forgotten> is the change to gnome not happening until version 18?
<oerheks> extundelete --restore-all or  --restore-file path/to/deleted/file or if you know the *exact* name  --restore-files filename
<oerheks> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/extundelete.1.html
<marekw2143> oerheks: thanks
<ducasse> marekw2143: is /home part of the root filesystem?
<oerheks> i would choose restore all, as you deleted the folder too
<marekw2143> ducasse: unfortunatelly yes
<marekw2143> can  I run extundelete while running system?
<marekw2143> or have to use live cd ?
<oerheks> try it on your running system, AFAIK
<ducasse> marekw2143: then you're not doing yourself any favors by installing stuff and writing even more - you should do the recovery from a live image
<ducasse> if you've already installed it, you can run it now, but don't write anymore to that fs
<marekw2143> ducasse: let's assume my file is named "abc", then I should: extundelete --recover-files "abc" /dev/sda1 ?
<marekw2143> mcoctn
<ducasse> marekw2143: not familiar with extundelete, check the man page
<marekw2143> no manual
<MonkeyDust> marekw2143  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/extundelete.1.html
<Cat_BPRM> Hey, i have 3 post-install problems, 1. im on a laptop and i want to get a battery indicator in the top right, 2. i want to know how to make nvidia graphics default on all games (mobile graphics), 3. my system settings isn't 'correct' (there ae some options missing and some multiples), 4.My keyboard is supposed to light up, i cant get it to work, its an asus laptop and the function keys wont work which is supposed to be used to contro
<marekw2143> so I've run extundelete --restore-file /path/to/file /dev/sda1
<marekw2143> but received : failed to restore file /path/to/file
<oerheks> that path to file, it used to be in a folder.. you would need to restore the folder first.
<oerheks> That is why i would choose restore all
<forgotten> man.  linux is clunky and bloated
<oerheks> forgotten, somehow we all agree that is not true.
<oerheks> .. but it is good to have an opinion :-D
<forgotten> oerheks: so you speak for everyone else? :)
<MonkeyDust> forgotten  stop, no opinions and discussions here
<forgotten> uhhh?? why?
<ducasse> this is a support channel
<oerheks> .. this is technical support, for dicussion there is #ubuntu-discuss
<forgotten> lol k
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, does anyone know where the suspend / resume scripts are located for ubuntu 17.04? I have tried modifying and making new scripts in /etc/pm/sleep.d but they do not seem to be run automatically.
<Pinkamena_D> I am guessing that that advice is outdated
<bastibuck> hello everyone, hope you are having a nice weekend
<bastibuck> was wondering if anybody could share experience with installing ubuntu on a SD card
<akik> bastibuck: there's almost nothing to it
<oerheks> use it like an usb-device, i hope your system can boot from it.
<akik> bastibuck: you just select it as your storage device and ensure that grub will be installed on it
<bastibuck> speed is fine?
<bastibuck> wanna use it for web development mainly
<akik> bastibuck: it will most probably be slowish but we can't know what kind of hardware you have
<bastibuck> so it depends on the laptop and the sd connector?
<bastibuck> or the SD card I choose
<Cat_BPRM> i have 4 post-install problems, 1. im on a laptop and i want to get a battery indicator in the top right, 2. i want to know how to make nvidia graphics default on all games (mobile graphics), 3. my system settings isn't 'correct' (there ae some options missing and some multiples), 4.My keyboard is supposed to light up, i cant get it to work, its an asus laptop and the function keys wont work which is supposed to be used to control the
<akik> bastibuck: just try it and see if you manage to do your work there. why is it that you want to use a sd card for work?
<bastibuck> because I mainly use windows on my laptop but it doesn't handle relativ symlinks what I need for my CMS
<akik> bastibuck: another choice would be dual boot
<bastibuck> from the same hard drive?
<akik> bastibuck: yes
<bastibuck> any experience with this? I'm affraid to do it :-D
<igp> what is involved in setting screen resolution in Ubuntu Gnome at various stages of boot? I am having trouble with it turning displays on-off and changing resolution back and forth when I pass the greeter and start a Gnome session
<akik> bastibuck: it became harder to setup with uefi but ubuntu installer has support for it
<bastibuck> hmm I think I will stick to SD card for now to have it seperate
<bastibuck> there shouldn't be a difference between USB stick and SD card, right?
<bastibuck> in speed/compatibility
<akik> bastibuck: i used kubuntu on an usb 2.0 stick and it was ok
<oerheks> not in compatibality,.. it is just slow
<akik> bastibuck: if you can, go for a usb 3.0 device
<bastibuck> okay good point
<bastibuck> thanks for your feedback
<ducasse> Cat_BPRM: which release is this?
<bastibuck> will try it and see what I get out of it
<akik> bastibuck: there are some steps you can do like disabling swap so the sd card won't be used for that and limiting writes
<bastibuck> do you suggest going for the newest version when I do?
<bastibuck> 17.04
<Cat_BPRM> 16.04
<Cat_BPRM> ducasse
<oerheks> bastibuck, no, use lts, unless you want to upgrade any 9 months
<bastibuck> alright good point
<bastibuck> will do, thanks for helping :)
<ducasse> Cat_BPRM: you can try logging in as guest to see if that solves 1 and 3
<Cat_BPRM> okay
<Cat_BPRM> it doesnt ducasse
<akik> bastibuck: yet another choice could be virtualization, i.e. you could run linux in full screen on windows
<bastibuck> ohhh
<bastibuck> sounds interesting
<Pinkamena_D> trying to run nm-applet on startup
<Pinkamena_D> or resume rather
<Pinkamena_D> works as my user with 'nm-applet &'
<ducasse> Cat_BPRM: best idea i had atm, sorry, hang around until someone who uses a desktop environment can help
<Cat_BPRM> k
<Pinkamena_D> but I cans get it to work from root with sudo -i -u <USER> bash -c 'nm-applet &'
<Pinkamena_D> or various variations
<Pinkamena_D> how can I get it to run as if it was my user on a bash shell
<akik> bastibuck: for example virtualbox is quite user friendly solution for it
<alkisg> Pinkamena_D: you can't run processes inside other users' sessions easily. Why don't you put it in the startup programs?
<alkisg> nm-applet is supposed to autostart...
<Pinkamena_D> this is for resume not startup
<alkisg> There's dbus_session_bus_addresss, xauthority etc to take care of
<Pinkamena_D> I am working around some kind of driver bug with my wifi hardwarte
<alkisg> Pinkamena_D: if it crashes and you want to re-run it, just put it in a loop
<Pinkamena_D> I have a script I can run each time I resume to fix the wifi, I just want it to run automatically
<Cat_BPRM> does anyone know how to make games use my nvidia gpu?
<Cat_BPRM> its a mobile gpu
<alkisg> And put it in startup
<bastibuck> akik: thanks looks good. gotta go now but will keep your tips in mind when I actually do install and read more into VMs
<alkisg> *in session startup
<bastibuck> bye all
<Pinkamena_D> it does not crash
<Pinkamena_D> it just says the device is not ready
<alkisg> OK, a loop will make it retry then
<Pinkamena_D> ???
<RonaldsMazitis> if You use nm-applet with tint2 then check if You start everything wih &
<Pinkamena_D> I feel as though it could be a common problem to just run something as a different user in general - is there no way to just inherit everything that usually happens to open a terminal as my user?
<RonaldsMazitis> (openbox)
<alkisg> Pinkamena_D: usually there's a dbus listener process in the user environment, which a system process can invoke
<Pinkamena_D> how about a simple situation where I want to simply show something with etc $ notify-send for another user? This could be a pretty common use case?
<Pinkamena_D> What kind of commands can be invoked from the dbus listner? Would it follow a logical bash style command or its something lower level?
<igp> Cat_BPRM: by installing nvidia drivers, nvidia-settings and nvidia-prime. This is slightly dated, but mostly relevant: https://www.dell.com/support/article/uk/en/ukbsdt1/sln298431/a-guide-to-nvidia-optimus-on-dell-pcs-with-an-ubuntu-operating-system?lang=en
<skypce> hi guys
<skypce> it is possible implement same bluetooth management from ubuntu 17.10 to 14.04?
<skypce> does it is possible implement same bluetooth management from ubuntu 17.10 to 14.04?
<oerheks> skypce, i don't think so, there is a huge change to systemD
<oerheks> but if you want to try it out: build the packages yourself
<igp> what is involved in setting screen resolution in Ubuntu Gnome at various stages of boot? I am looking to troubleshoot issues that I am having on multiple monitors and need to know where to start
<igp> i.e. where would monitor settings be stored for: 1) grub stage 2) gdm greeter stage 3) gnome session stage; does xorg.conf matter at all or is it only monitors.xml?
<FrostyBytes> igp: do you even need multiple monitors bootsplash? I'd just get it work in the X session with some xrandr commands stuck in .xsession or .xinitrc
<igp> FrostyBytes: yes. First reason: laptop display (primary) is hidpi, default tty defaults to 4k resolution and microscopic text. Nothing is readable during boot and switching to TTY, i.e. ctrl-alt-f1 gives me an unusable console, which I use when gnome freezes up to kill the offending processes.
<igp> FrostyBytes: second reason: every time I switch to lock screen/greeter and log back in, my screen resolution starts changing back and forth out of control a dozen times, sometimes this ends up in one/some of my external displays not receiving the signal afterwards (but they still show up in the OS as functioning) and I want to find the cause of this and fix it
<akik> igp: you can influence the virtual console resolution with video= kernel parameter. it accept a xresxyres
<akik> i.e. 800x600
<igp> akik: thank you, i will try this out now
<ducasse> igp: which kernel are you on?
<igp> ducasse: 4.10.0-35
<ducasse> igp: then it's not what i was thinking of, sorry. can't find the link now anyway...
<igp> akik: that did the trick for textmode, thanks!
<erle-> when is /etc/cron.hourly executed?
<erle-> right at the full hour?
<Ben64> mine runs at :17 today
<erle-> Ben64, is it always the same?
<Ben64> idk, check your syslog
<erle-> seems to always be :17:01
<geirha> grep 'cron\.hourly' /etc/crontab
<RonaldsMazitis> oerheks clamav found some viruses but then crashed
<RonaldsMazitis> all in windows software
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25694274/
<RonaldsMazitis> also clamav did not write this info into file
<RonaldsMazitis> or that is not crash
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<cat_bprm> I cant get prime settings to show up in nvidia x server... can anyone help? im on an asus laptop with a 960m
<Penguin900> I have a script I placed in init.d, then ran "sudo update-rc.d script defaults", running "sudo /etc/init.d/script start" works, but the script does not work on restart. Is there a place can I see error logs or something?
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: What release and what desktop are you running ?
<cat_bprm> 16.4 ubuntu
<cat_bprm> 16.0*
<cat_bprm> 16.04***#
<cat_bprm> Icant type XD
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: K; we can work 16.04 . pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia* ' see what we have to work with .
<cat_bprm> https://pastebin.com/tmJ8A5e0
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: Pleasantly surprised .. that all looks sane . What does X think ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' ?
<georgemp> Hi. I'm trying to connect to a pptp server from Ubuntu Desktop 16.04. But, it keeps errorign with Connection Timed out. I can telnet to the server port 1723 fine.
<georgemp>  VPN connection: connect timeout exceeded. - I see that in the logs
<georgemp> any ideas on how to troubleshoot this? Thanks
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: As a by the way though - nvidia recommneds the 384 version driver : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/123918/en-us   - I would expect 375 to do however .
<cat_bprm> Bashing-om sorry, i dont understand XD im new to linux...
<cat_bprm> for the previous message
<cat_bprm> for your latest message, should i use the 384 driver?
<cat_bprm> or stick with 375
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: NP .. The GUI runs on Xserver, that is a layer of X. the X-server makes up a log filke of how it interdaces with the jerenl - Xorg.0.log - . So we want to look at that log for a report of any errors .
<cat_bprm> play so i'll find that in the file browser which i need to learn how to use XD
<cat_bprm> okay*
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: 375 version should be fine . we see what  the ststem says ^^ .
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: As before , in a terminal run ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' and pass the URL back here .
<cat_bprm> okay
<cat_bprm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25694404/
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: I be a while reading .
<cat_bprm> Bashing-om thats fine
<cat_bprm> i have ages to wait, i have nothing to do
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: What is the reason that the boot parameter " acpi=off " is set ? that is not an optimum thing to leave set generally .
<cat_bprm> oh i had that because wheni was trying to install ubuntu yesterday, it crashed whenever i tried to loadbuntu installer
<cat_bprm> ive no idea what it does so i left it, no harm so far, i juts know it worked
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: Well, we are getting out of me experience range .. but I bet the acpi parameter effects " Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver "
<Bashing-om>  where you load the fall back driver rather then the nvidia driver .. humm ??
<cat_bprm> if i removethat peramiter, will it stop ubuntu loading like it stopped ubuntu installer loading
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: Let's try a different approach and get the nvidia driver to load . OK ?
<cat_bprm> i should say booting...
<cat_bprm> ok
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: I want that you remove the acpi=off . reboot to the grub boot menu -> boot up from advanced a recovery kernel. See what happens . with the 375 version driver installed I would expect it to load degraded ! ..but to load . How old is this lap top ? Maybe we can adjust the DSDT table (??).
<cat_bprm> bashing-om just eatingdinner, i wont be long
<jakd> hello , i want to download something in github to my own dir , how?
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, good. if you don't own the license ...
<cat_bprm> im back
<cat_bprm> how do i remove acpi=off?
<tosmann> Hi all, has anyone got any experience with the networking changes in Ubuntu 17.10 server in regard to static IPs and bridge interfaces?
<cat_bprm> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: How did you set acpi=off ? and edit to /etc/default/grub file ? an boot option in the kernel boot line ?
<cat_bprm> when i was booting grub from usb i scrolled to install ubuntu and pressed e anddid it from there, i dnt know how to revert it
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: That is a one time thing . reboot and let's see if you now come up on the GUI - as the driver is installed .
<ioria> cat_bprm, you can paste   cat /etc/default/grub so we can check
<cat_bprm> okay
<cat_bprm> 'You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.'
<ioria> cat_bprm,    ls -l  /etc/default/grub
<donofrio> how would I go about seeing how big my install is taking up excluding a directory?
<donofrio> excluding /mnt I mean
<cat_bprm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25694573/
<ioria> cat_bprm,   cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<cat_bprm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25694576/
<ioria> cat_bprm,   you see this line ? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off"
<cat_bprm> yes
<ioria> cat_bprm,   you want to remove that acpi=off ?
<cat_bprm> yes
<Bashing-om> cat_bprm: ioria is so wise - GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off" - :)
<cat_bprm> okay, then restart?
<ioria> cat_bprm,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub and make the line this way : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" "
<ioria> cat_bprm,   sudo nano /etc/default/grub and make the line this way : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<ioria> cat_bprm,   the run  sudo update-grub
<cat_bprm> play
<cat_bprm> oka*
<ioria> cat_bprm,   wait ...
<cat_bprm> wat
<ioria> cat_bprm,   make grub visible commenting  with '#' this line : GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<ioria> cat_bprm,   so if the system not booting, you can easily access it  and change the parameter
<cat_bprm> where do i put that
<ioria> cat_bprm,   it's just the 2° line in  that file :  now should look like this    #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<cat_bprm> i still dont understand... which line?
<cat_bprm> OHH
<cat_bprm> nevermind i understand
<ioria> cat_bprm,   good
<cat_bprm> and how do i save and exit
<ioria> cat_bprm,   ctrl+o then ctrl+x
<cat_bprm> done
<ioria> cat_bprm,   sudo update-grub
<cat_bprm> so ubuntu SHOULD load fine even with this off?
<ioria> cat_bprm,   we don't know
<cat_bprm> what do i do if it doesnt
<alkisg> Try removing it with "e" from grub first, before updating grub.cfg...
<alkisg> I.e. temporarily, only one time
<ioria> cat_bprm,   you select the first item , press 'e' and add it again
<cat_bprm> how do i get the grub menu on startup?
<ioria> cat_bprm,   you 'll find at bottom of the screen all the instructions
<cat_bprm> i wont... it doesnt show for me
<alkisg> Hold down left shift
<cat_bprm> okay
<cat_bprm> what now?
<alkisg> Press e to edit the menu
<alkisg> Add/remove acpi etc, whatever you want to test
<cat_bprm> i know that, i mean now that i removed acpi
<ioria> cat_bprm,   if grub not showing , you have not commented the line i said
<cat_bprm> huh
<ioria> cat_bprm,   paste it again, please
<cat_bprm> paste what? sudo-upgrade grup?
<cat_bprm> grub?
<ioria> cat_bprm,   we're talking about /etc/default/grub file
<cat_bprm> OH
<cat_bprm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25694675/
<ioria> cat_bprm,   looks fine
<ioria> cat_bprm,   reboot
<cat_bprm> OKAY
<cat_bprm> ill come back here after
<RalphBa> hi there, if someone good with system architecture design has a bit time and would like to help me with an architectural decision please read https://pastebin.com/6b9pr02p and pm me
<oerheks> RalphBa, try #programming
<VlanX> Hello... looking for alternatives to PAC (Perl Auto Connector) since this one is bugged beyond belief in Ubuntu 17.04
<VlanX> I really hate whoever made PAC
<VlanX> quit programming man
<maziar> 	I am creating a lot of small files with m3u8 format and I do want rsync copy all of them but rsync is stop copying those files, because each files is creating every 4 second , what should I do to copy these files from local server to remote server ?
<tosmann> (question repeated since 1 hour ago) Hi all, has anyone got any experience with the networking changes in Ubuntu 17.10 server in regard to static IPs and bridge interfaces?
<EriC^^> !ubuntu+1 | tosmann
<ubottu> tosmann: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<EriC^^> they might know ^
<tosmann> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<RalphBa> oerheks, thanks
<skypce> hi all
<RalphBa> hi
<skypce> i have unclickable wine icons elements in ubuntu 14.04
<skypce> only 1 works fine
<skypce> two icons in panel only works the last
<RalphBa> what application you installed?
<skypce> instant eyedropper + lightshot
<skypce> both in independant playonlinux drives
<skypce> so i have some problems with my hifi and bluetooth in ubuntu 14.04, do not pair
<skypce> any help is welcome, thanks
<RalphBa> ah, so its about playonlinux. what is it saying if you try to start it from within pol?
<skypce> the pol runs ok
<skypce> without problems
<skypce> unity panel is the problem
<RalphBa> skypce, 14.04 is pretty old. the bluetooth protocol was extended in the meanwhile. here I would suggest you an upgrade
<skypce> only is clickable 1 elements , not both
<skypce> yes RalphBa but i love unity
<skypce> ubuntu 17.10 is using gnom
<skypce> ubuntu 17.10 is using gnome
<ducasse> 16.04 has unity
<skypce> 16.04 do not work bluetooth hifi
<skypce> same problems
<RalphBa> take 16.04, but sooner or later you have to get to gnome
<skypce> i was tested it in a virtual machine
<RalphBa> and honestly, I'm one of the guys saying unity and mir were a mistake of cannonical
<ducasse> if you tested in a vm it didn't even have access to your hardware
<RalphBa> if its an usb dongle you can attach it to vm
<RalphBa> but it might cause problems
<RalphBa> skypce, install ubuntu on an usb drive
<RalphBa> so you can try it without messing up your local install
<ducasse> no need to even install, run a live usb to see if 16.04 works better
<RalphBa> well... yes
<RalphBa> but if you want to test the gnome environment, you should install it on usb since live system is pretty limited
<skypce> ok i will try
<skypce> thank you men
<oerheks> no better experience as a bare metal install
<ducasse> skypce: 16.04 is supported until 2021, so you can stay with that and unity until at least then
<RalphBa> skypce, also consider, ubuntu gnome 17.10 is not ubuntu 17.10. yes it bases on ubuntu but its pretty unity like
<skypce> i like unity :S
<RalphBa> bases on gnome
<RalphBa> yes... but unity is dead
<skypce> i like the menus in panel
<skypce> all it is very good
<skypce> i hope that soon will appear a fork of unity free
<RalphBa> I'm pretty sure they will port this one to gnome to... if there isn't already an gnome shell extension doing exactly that
<oerheks> not dead, just not default
<skypce> canonical must release the unity
<RalphBa> skypce, you should really take a look at https://extensions.gnome.org/#
<skypce> like gnome 2 , with mate
<oerheks> but guys, this is technical support, there is also #ubuntu-discuss
<RalphBa> gnome 3 is very customizable
<Bashing-om> skypce: unity will continue - with community support - CANONICAL will continue to sypport 'til EOL .
<skypce> great
<RonaldsMazitis> gnome 3 takes 2gb of ram without opening any app
<RonaldsMazitis> or bit less
<RonaldsMazitis> I have like 4 gb only, so every bit of RAM is kinda good to have
<RonaldsMazitis> in my prefference openbox > unity > gnome 3
<RalphBa> RonaldsMazitis, unity isn't the most lightweight environment too
<RalphBa> or did something change in the last 2 years?
<oerheks> did you get rid of your infected wine, RonaldsMazitis ? windows virusses do work on pirated software in wine :-D
<RalphBa> oerheks, *lol*
<oerheks> just remove the folders and you are fine.
<littlyd> what is the command in linux to find how many packets dropped from yesterday?
<RonaldsMazitis> I did remove infected autocad I was not using
<RonaldsMazitis> game however stays
<RonaldsMazitis> but I don't know if those were 6 viruses since clamav crashed
<RonaldsMazitis> I had to remove daemons and stuff, because it was taking RAM in background
<RonaldsMazitis> Unity was really good when it came out, it was perfect for my i5 laptop
<RalphBa> when it came out it was quite different to now
<RalphBa> it used only 2d stuff, the latest I used required 3d stuff and emulated it via software if card wasn't capable of
<RonaldsMazitis> so You say it is heavier now?
<oerheks> depends, if you installed wine stuff with sudo
<RalphBa> what caused a lot of memory and cpu usage for sure
<RonaldsMazitis> wine stuff was installed by normal user
<RonaldsMazitis> I still have running unity sessions
<RonaldsMazitis> I don't use it, cause openbox is faster
<RonaldsMazitis> still, Unity rocks good with compiz effects
<RonaldsMazitis> some people might like it
<dauntl3ss> hi everyone, is there anyway to remove Apache completely from php7.1 as you can see it's all up in there conflicting with my nginx: https://kopy.io/wM3Nq -- I've already done sudo apt remove/purge apache2* and the utils.
<MonkeyDust> RonaldsMazitis  unity IS a compiz effect
<RonaldsMazitis> sudo purge apache?
<RonaldsMazitis> something with purge
<dauntl3ss> RonaldsMazitis: right in my message I said I've run sudo apt purge apache2* already :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I once tried nginx
<dauntl3ss> if you look @ the pastebin I put there, you'll see where the apache files are
<RonaldsMazitis> it did not run well with php
<dauntl3ss> nginx runs amazing with php :)
<RonaldsMazitis> maybe it's php fault
<RonaldsMazitis> or nginx
<wedgie> or pebkac :)
<RonaldsMazitis> I have no idea why then it does not run for You
<RonaldsMazitis> You can manually delete every apache file
<RonaldsMazitis> You did find them so thats not a problem now
<dauntl3ss> yeah, I just don't want to damage the php7.1 install
<dauntl3ss> so I'm curious if there's a clean way I can do that
<RonaldsMazitis> but You can always reinstall php aswell
<RonaldsMazitis> well I give up, somebody that knows servers better should give advice
<joaopaulosr> Anybody in there who can help me with a little question about WSL Ubuntu?
<dauntl3ss> RonaldsMazitis: yeah that's what I'm thinking to do, but I don't know how to install php7.1 without bringing along these apache files
<RonaldsMazitis> it always installs them aswell?
<dauntl3ss> let me see if I can find the command again
<ducasse> dauntl3ss: is this 17.10, since you're using php7.1?
<RonaldsMazitis> 7.1 is on 16.04 aswell
<dauntl3ss> ducasse: I'm on 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> I know, cause it made me change a lot of sql lines
<ducasse> !info php7.1 xenial
<ubottu> Package php7.1 does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> dauntl3ss: from a ppa?
<dauntl3ss> ducasse: from here: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ondrej/php
<RonaldsMazitis> ah , yes I have 7.0.22
<RonaldsMazitis> also that repository is why Your nginx may not work
<dauntl3ss> is there another way to use php 7.1?
<dauntl3ss> I'm using Laravel 5.5 and it requires php7.1 I think
<ducasse> wait for 17.10
<scrum> moin.
<scrum> I moved my hard drive with ubuntu on MBR to an UEFI motherboard.  How do I reinstall grub to work with UEFI?
<ducasse> you need to create an efi partition, among other things. after that, install grub-efi for the correct architecture, then make sure the right efi firmware variables are set up
<qwxlea> dauntl3ss: another solution is using docker with your complete development stack in it
<dauntl3ss> qwxlea: yeah, I've never used Docker before but I think I'll get into it
<dauntl3ss> You like it?
<qwxlea> dauntl3ss: it is a whole new kind of headache, nothing like the old ones :-)
<dauntl3ss> qwxlea: mmm sounds right up my alley xD
<qwxlea> dauntl3ss: actually when you get the hang of it, it's really nice, you can copy your server's install locally, same packages etc, less surprises when deploying
<donofrio> dauntl3ss, https://medium.com/software-development-stories/developing-a-dockerized-web-app-on-windows-subsystem-for-linux-wsl-61efec965080
<dauntl3ss> I like the sound of that because it's always lovely locally, it's when you get into the pesky production env that all this stuff pops up
<dauntl3ss> thank you! I'll take a look now, maybe it'll be easier than all this upgrading downgrading ugh
<qwxlea> dauntl3ss: yes, it keeps your local workstation tidy, and the mess is in the docker image
<dauntl3ss> I've read walkthroughs by this guy before, for Laravel and Paypal good stuff
<ducasse> scrum: you can also avoid reconfiguring for uefi if your mobo supports csm/legacy mode
<scrum> I have a Asus x370-A
<scrum> I cant find anything like that in the menues
<baxx> any latex users?
<baxx> http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/09/16/install-tex-live-2016-ubuntu-16-04-14-04/ < i was going to install using this, not sure if that's the standard approach?
<kostkon> baxx, only if you are after the latest version otherwise just install the one from the repos
<baxx> kostkon: i seem to remember the ubuntu repos being a bit behind with latex stuff
<baxx> ive run this now, see if it breaks :S
<kostkon> baxx, suit yourself
<ducasse> baxx: if it breaks, you're basically on your own, though - only repo software is supported here
<baxx> ducasse: this isn't the only resource online , but ok - thanks
<oerheks> zesty gets 2016, next artful this month 2017 .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=texlive
<oerheks> bit old?
<donofrio> is EOL on 17.04 really 1/2018? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<donofrio> no TLS for 17.04?
<Bashing-om> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<donofrio> Bashing-om, well it says from the link I posted that "Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Xenial Xerus Changes August 3, 2017" is the newest so you should update that bot
<baxx> how to find out the version number of a package in the ubuntu repo?
<MonkeyDust> baxx  apt policy [package]
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Note HWE .
<baxx> MonkeyDust: ok cool thanks
<Bashing-om> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<baxx> MonkeyDust: if i've installed from a PPA, will this tell me info about that ppa ( as in, the PPA will redirect this command ), or will it still tell me about the main repo version?
<baxx> will purge work on something that's been installed from a PPA ?
<oerheks> use synaptic for detailed softwarecenter and filter
<oerheks> newest version gets priority, AFAIK
<baxx> oerheks: newest version of what, ?
<baxx> I just installed from a PPA, but I want to remove that and install from the repo
<baxx> ( installed texlive )
<oerheks> oh, ppa-purge would do that
<Bashing-om> !ppa | baxx
<ubottu> baxx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<oerheks> reverse packages, if available
<oerheks> no, the !ppapurge factoid
<Bashing-om> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<oerheks> you might need to logout/login after that
<baxx> ok cool - will that clean up what was installed by that PPA as well? Or just remove it from sources?
<baxx> seems it'll clean up, cool ( i think )
<baxx> http://vpaste.net/q5q3o  seems to suggest they do at least
<Bashing-om> baxx: But bear in mind nothing but you will touch config files in your /home directory .
<donofrio> why is 17.04 older than 16.04?
<oerheks> donofrio, huh?
<baxx> Bashing-om: you mean in my users ~/ directory ( where Documents etc is, .bashrc and such ) ?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: 16.04 == year 2016 and the 4th (04) month .
<donofrio> it says 17.04 is april 2017 16.04 is auguest? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Bashing-om> baxx: Yepper .. if any reside . It is yours, and nothing will invade "your" space .
<donofrio> just trying to find out why no LTS for 17.04 is all I guess
<baxx> Bashing-om: OK cool, so if there were any files installed before In ~/ , then purging won't affect / remove them
<oerheks> you have been told 17.04 will not be LTS. and read carefull, 16.04.3 point release.
<Bashing-om> baxx: Correct .. that may or may not be a good thing .
<baxx> Bashing-om: yeah, hm - i'll check after there's not too much in there. Cheers
<Bashing-om> donofrio: A LTS is released on a 2 year cycle . 14 -16 - 18 . Those in between are supported for 9 months .
<ducasse> !release | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<noid> Hello
<noid> Ubuntu is good
<Toadisattva> ubuntu IS good
<noid> But linux is not so good...
<noid> :P It is hard
<capella> noid?
 * capella used to know one :)
<noid> I'm just writing something I just managed to connect to this IRC thing
<Toadisattva> at the end of the day whether you run a linux distro or windoze or an apple os or android or what have you it still boils down to a google search of "how do I fix this error"
<Toadisattva> lol
<noid> Toadisattva, lol, true :)
<noid> What do you talk about in here? Ubuntu in general... I guess?
<ducasse> noid: this channel is for technical support, for chitchat register and join #ubuntu-offtopic
<noid> ducasse, OK thanks
<baxx> after going through the process of removing a PPA and installing from the repo, how to insure that everythings ok?
<baxx> it seemed to install a bit quickly for the size of it ( texlive-full )
<RalphBa>  if someone good with system architecture design has a bit time and would like to help me with an architectural decision please read https://pastebin.com/6b9pr02p and pm me
<bazhang> RalphBa, ask here
<RalphBa> bazhang, I post this in the hope that a good software architect reads it
<bazhang> RalphBa, better to give us a synopsis in channel first
<RalphBa> its not really about ubuntu, but the chance is pretty high that one of the rare guys catches it
<bazhang> RalphBa, is it about hardware
<RalphBa> no about creating a runtime
<RalphBa> I'm speaking about software architecture
<bazhang> RalphBa, then ask here and give us lots of details
<RalphBa> well in that text is a lot of info, but I fear I should not post that all in here
<RalphBa> it is about a programming paradigm I'm about to design
<RalphBa> I think organic programming describes it best
<bazhang> take it step by step RalphBa , this is an in channel support issue placee, not a PM me one
<pauljw> doesn't look like an ubuntu support issue from here, RalphBa
<RalphBa> no
<RalphBa> how said, its a post for the rare guys, and since I do not know where they are I have to place it on locations the rare guys might see it and get interessted
<RalphBa> if I'm lucky
<bazhang> RalphBa, since it's not topical, you can try the chat channel or the appropriate place
<RalphBa> chat channel?
<RalphBa> well, whats the appropriate place?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic RalphBa
<bazhang>  /msg alis list term RalphBa
<bazhang> to find one
<RalphBa> ?
<RalphBa> that sound not good what you wrote, I fear something bad might happen
<bazhang> RalphBa, it's the freenode services listing service
<RalphBa> ah, term is term not short for terminate
<RalphBa> sorry...
<RalphBa> you have to admit that looks suspicious :D
<hfp> Hi! I just put coreboot on my ThinkPad x230. It went well and I can boot into memtest, coreinfo, and tint. However, if I select to boot from my hard drive, it stays stuck a booting from disk. The OS is Ubuntu 17.04 with full disk encryption, with the Lenovo BIOS, it took me to a prompt to unlock the disk and boot. If I boot from USB, I can get Ubuntu to run from the LiveUSB. I suspect it is a bootloader
<hfp> problem rather than a BIOS problem but I'm not certain. How do I fix it?
<Toadisattva> is secureboot enabled in the BIOS? I know that can conflict with disk encryption
<hfp> Toadisattva: coreboot doesn't do secureboot at all
<Toadisattva> ah I see
#ubuntu 2017-10-08
<spotted01> Hey guys. I am trying to set up a nas and dlna server with ubuntu. Is it going to be a problem having them both serve the same HDD?
<blairbo> Looking for partition/mountpoint advice. I'm setting up a ubuntu (current LTS) server strictly to run a docker environment. Some of the containers will use bind-mapping to the host. The server has a 6 drives on a RAID controller (2x250/RAID1;4x80/RAID5). My gut tells me to use / on the RAID1 array and  /home on RAID5, but I don't fully grasp how LVM changes that. Thoughts?
<remu> I'm trying to setup my bash prompt where I want to substitute part of pwd if an environment variable is specified, but if it's not defined I'd like to just use \w. I can't seem to figure it out.
<hfp> Is there any way to convert a UEFI install to a legacy BIOS one?
<xorpad> Yes, but if you are on GPT you need a tool that supports converting the partition table to MBR... there is proabably a linux tool that can do that, but I've only done it on windows, then you install grub to the mbr, and you can but don't have to delete the EFI partition
<hfp> xorpad: Does it make a difference if I have full disk encryption?
<xorpad> I'm not really sure...
<xorpad> depends how the encryption is implemented and i don't know that
<hfp> It's the encryption from Ubuntu, where you have to enter a password ot unlock the disk when Ubuntu boots
<Anthaas> Hi guys - my XMonad session has gnome features - how can I stop this? Im sure I have the system configured wrong in some way...
<Anthaas> My terminal, for example, has the menu bar at the top.
<Anthaas> Ignore
<Anthaas> I can just hide it.
<snufft> hi guys!
<snufft> i've got a 16.04lts install that i've just tried installing graphics drivers on (after years of running generics, haha) and i've hit a bit of a snag on reboot
<snufft> they're AMD drivers for an AMB 7970
<snufft> i've followed the guide from the ubuntu help site and everything appears to go fine until reboot. now i get a dialog box on reboot telling me that there's been a graphics problem and do i want to reconfig, debug, run default etc.
<snufft> has anyone had this problem before and can help me out?
<snufft> the initial message is: This system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these yourself.
<snufft> if i "Try running with default graphical mode" i get thrown back to a terminal that shows me a list of things it's been doing, but doesn't let me input anything and it sits there forever
<Two_Dogs> snufft: you changed graphics driver or kernel or both prior to seeing error?
<snufft> Two_Dogs: thanks for the reply :) graphics driver only, I believe :)
<snufft> the guide told me to run a dist-upgrade, but i believe everything was up to date when i ran it
<Two_Dogs> snufft: i would undo the graphics driver install
<Bashing-om> snufft:^^ AMD drivers in 16.04 are provided in the kernel .
<snufft> Two_Dogs: might be a problem, i can't seem to get back to cli login even, haha
<kristhian> question, when you say "rare commodity" what exactly does it mean?
<kristhian> or give me an example, of using it
<kristhian> or a scenario
<snufft> Bashing-om: Really?? Mine didn't seem to function with what i was running. i've got 3 screens and full screen video on one of them degreased performance of the entire machine. it's been a while since i started looking into this, but i was under the impression that the computer was running some generic setup?
<kristhian> aw
<kristhian> sorry wrong channel
<Bashing-om> snufft: Can You boot from grub the recovery kernel ? That kernel boots with a fall back grahic's driver .
<Two_Dogs> snufft: i keep ssh-server running in back ground as a failsafe login, something to consider for the next time
<Bashing-om> snufft: I also do not know the support structure for multi-monitors .
<snufft> Two_Dogs: i'll keep that in mind for next time, thanks :)
<snufft> Bashing-om: good point! I've got 4.4.0-96-generic, upstart and recovery mode (I've got a bunch of other kernels as well, but this is the most recent). Is the Recovery Mode the one you were talking about?
<Bashing-om> snufft: Yes . any one of them - recovery - will suffice for now.
<snufft> Bashing-om: allrightey! i'm in :) what shoul the process from here be? remove the drivers i just installed, then what should I do to ensure i'm running the kernel based drivers?
<Two_Dogs> snufft: what graphics chip/card you got?
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in
<Bashing-om> snufft: I hope that when the OEM driver is removed, the kernel will pick back up. Once rebooted we can check and see .
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<snufft> Two_Dogs: it's an AMD 7970 :)
<Two_Dogs> snufft: and ubuntu  version?
<oerheks> that would be radeongpu or amdgpu
<snufft> Bashing-om: no worries. I'm guessing it'd just be a package removal via dpkg? this was my install process fwiw: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx I got to the end of the "Install" bit (the reboot) before everything went south
<snufft> Two_Dogs: 16.04LTS :)
<Two_Dogs> snufft: what oerheks makes sense then
<Two_Dogs> snufft: what oerheks said makes sense then
<oerheks> oh you installed the pro driver not knowing what driver is in use..
<snufft> sorry, didn't see what oerheks was writing
<snufft> I knew it wasn't flgfx :P
<Two_Dogs> snufft: was the install via deb or run file?
<snufft> Two_Dogs: run file :)
<Two_Dogs> snufft: find the uninstall script
<Two_Dogs> snufft: and assume amdpgu driver is not an option till you got something that indicates otherwise
<Bashing-om> snufft: checking - bear with me .
<snufft> woohoo! uninstalled it and we're back to a desktop :D
<snufft> i'm getting xorg errors on reboot, but i'm just happy to be able to boot again, haha
<Bashing-om> snufft: pastebin ' lsmod | grep radeon ; lsmod | grep amdgpu ; lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga  ' see what the driver situation is .
<snufft> 2 sec, have to switch irc to my other computer
<snufft> Bashing-om, here's the paste :) https://pastebin.com/fGQ68iEp
<snufft> i think my problems might be solved....
<Bashing-om> snufft: maybe /// that card takes the amdgpu driver vice radeon . https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Amdgpu .
<snufft> Bashing-om, I think it might be fixed? VLC isn't dying any more. Just trying to find some 1080 videos to play
<web_dev> hi
<web_dev> apt-get upgrade what does it do?
<Sweepyoface> upgrades all your packages
<oerheks> web_dev, sure you know.
<Bashing-om> web_dev: updates installed packages after ' sudo apt update ' has been run .
<web_dev> and "update" ?
<xorpad> what is the differences from ubuntu core, vs normal ubuntu?
<xorpad> I'm considering using ubuntu core on an arm development board
<xorpad> right now I'm using debian
<Bashing-om> xorpad: core only gives you a booting kernel and a wired networking ability . Up to you what else you add .
<xorpad> Ahh, well, sounds simple enough
<xorpad> i've done LFS a few times so that should be easy
<web_dev> oerheks, Bashing-om
<xorpad> configure enough to get apt-get working, and then use that to set up the rest i guess would be my generalized strategy i planned to make plans for
<web_dev> apt-get upgrade does the same thing as package manager update of unity does?
<Bashing-om> xorpad: Then a piece of cake . Is a learning curve to know what to add to get your desired effect .
<xorpad> Well, I know exactly the packages i want, and I want none that aren't on the list
<xorpad> so... yeah
<xorpad> that's actaully better than a preconfigured install
<xorpad> because I can leave out things that aren't on the list
<Bashing-om> xorpad: Ueppwe. that is the path :) Ya want logging then also install the anacron package .
<Sweepyoface> yes web_dev
<xorpad> I don't need logging, it's just a development board used to natively run and test stuff that will be going into devices with the same chip archiecture
<xorpad> logging would just be a mess of compiling output
<web_dev> Sweepyoface, it could also upgrade the kernel version?
<Sweepyoface> yes
<web_dev> ok
<web_dev> and is there a way to avoid that?
<Sweepyoface> update != upgrade though
<web_dev> avoid the update of the krernel
<web_dev> i added a driver in the kernel source, then i compiled the kernel and isntalled it
<Bashing-om> !pinning | web_dev
<ubottu> web_dev: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<web_dev> if the kernel will be update, i will lost the driver
<web_dev> what i want is "do all but do not update the kernel"
<Bashing-om> web_dev: ^^ then rebuild the driver for the new kernel .
<web_dev> no, its' not possible
<web_dev> the driver comes for an old version
<web_dev> and is out of support
<web_dev> is possible to do what i asked?
<Bashing-om> web_dev: Ill advised to hold back a kernel update .. but see the above about pinning .
<web_dev> echo kernel_package_name hold | dpkg --set-selections
<web_dev> kernel_package_name
<web_dev> what kernel?
<web_dev> i compiled by myself
<web_dev> there is not any package
<web_dev> :\
<Bashing-om> web_dev: Then by now you know " compiled myself " you are on your own . We can not support that here .
<web_dev> i downloaded kernel source
<web_dev> added a driver
<web_dev> then i did "make"
<web_dev> i have taken the image files and upgraded grub
<web_dev> that's all...
<web_dev> now i want to tell the distro: don't touch the kernel
<oerheks> That is why DKMS is invented, to build it again any new kernel or dependencie update
<oerheks> don't be silly, just build it again
<web_dev> is there no way to tell the distro a so simple thing?
<web_dev> "don't touch the fuckin' kernel"
<oerheks> yes, Bashing-om answered that .. pinning.. but you will end up in a dependencie-hell
<web_dev> i googled about pinning
<web_dev> but it needs to know the kernel package name
<web_dev> but there is not a kernel package
<web_dev> because i compiled by my own
<oerheks> LoLz
<oerheks> good troll
<oerheks> bye
<web_dev> bye dumb guy
<nickgarvey> web_dev, if you compile your own you might be able to package it yourself. look into how to compile the ubuntu kernel, apply your patch, and build the deb from that
<nickgarvey> never done it myself, just a thought
<web_dev> can i package the already compiled one?
<nickgarvey> likely but I'm not sure. it will definitely be easier if you start from the ubuntu sources
<web_dev> apt-get update
<web_dev> what does it do?
<nickgarvey> syncs your local view of the package repository with the remote view
<nickgarvey> it let's you know what packages and versions are available on other servers
<nickgarvey> it doesn't actually change any packages locally - that's apt-get install/upgrade
<web_dev> thanks
<web_dev> and if i do not do apt-get upgrade, the package installed keeps the same as when i installed the dristro?
<nickgarvey> yes, as long as you did not enable any sort of automatic upgrades and don't do any upgrades via. a UI
<nickgarvey> but be careful - no upgrades means no security patches. for an internet attached computer this is definitely a risk
<Bashing-om> web_dev: But then no security fixes either !
<web_dev> by default ubuntu has some automatic updates?
<web_dev> *enabled
<nickgarvey> you choose that option when you installed
<nickgarvey> I believe it is off by default
<web_dev> ok
<nickgarvey> > If you are using GNOME, go to the "System" menu, then "Administration", then "Update Manager", then "Settings".
<nickgarvey> that's from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<web_dev> but for example, when ubuntu isused on dev boards, some driver are added to the kernel, so, what happens when apt-get upgrade is performed?
<web_dev> driver will no longer work?
<nickgarvey> I don't understand what you mean "issued on dev boards"
<web_dev> *is used
<nickgarvey> what do you mean "dev board" ?
<web_dev> raspberry pi, asus thinkerboard
<web_dev> and so on...
<nickgarvey> that will depend on how the ubuntu distribution is configured. if they did it well, then the drivers you need will stay. if not.. then who knows :)
<web_dev> maybe they have its own repository with build kernel for that
<web_dev> ?
<nickgarvey> yes that's very possible
<nickgarvey> let me see if I can find the command to check, one moment
<nickgarvey> "dpkg -s linux-signed-generic" might do it
<web_dev> what this should do?
<nickgarvey> you can find that by running "dpkg --help" and looking for the "-s" flag
<arunkumar413> is it possible to uniquely identify  a processor
<arunkumar413> does it come it any specific id similar to ip adress or mac address
<xorpad> They have serial numbers
<xorpad> so yes it's possible
<xorpad> usually you can get the serial number using a program, but some hardware is less supported and you need to read the number off the actual phsyical cpu
<xorpad> example: ryzen chips don't have proper support for linux yet and you can't get the serial number from inside linux
<nickgarvey> arunkumar413: I got mine with "sudo dmidecode -t processor | grep ID:"
<oerheks> arunkumar413, sudo cpuid | grep serial .. and for ubuntu installation, hostnamectl status | grep "Machine ID"
<cfhowlett> inxi -F   should return an exhaustive list of resources, too.
<arunkumar413> do we a database of systems running ubuntu
<nickgarvey> ngarvey@challenger:~$ sudo dmidecode -t system | grep Serial
<nickgarvey>         Serial Number: To be filled by O.E.M.
<nickgarvey> lol
<Bashing-om> !catalog | arunkumar413
<Two_Dogs> has inxi been added to default ubuntu installs?
<cfhowlett> Two_Dogs, as of 16.04 I believe ...
<Two_Dogs> cfhowlett: cool, useful tool
<nickgarvey> I am on server version 16.04.3 and don't have inxi installed by default
<cfhowlett> indeed :)
<oerheks> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep "Serial Number"
<oerheks> :-D
<Bashing-om> arunkumar413: See: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/ .
<web_dev> apt-get upgrade also does apt-get update?
<web_dev> is implicit?
<nickgarvey> web_dev: no. it will use the values from the last time you updated. so you might not get the most recent package if you haven't updated first
<cfhowlett> web_dev, ...update refreshes the software list.  upgrade actually installs things
<web_dev> and "update" will be keeped ? or i loose the list on every restart?
<cfhowlett> the list is static until the next update command
<Mikjaer> Anybody knows how well a HP Pavilion 570 with Radeon R5-435 is supported? And can i expect dualscreen with a couple of 27" Del U2715H to work?
<aware-kind> I have Ubuntu 17.04. I tried replacing systemd-resolved with dnsmasq due to VPN DNS leak issues. Then I reverted my changes because it didn't help. I replaced /etc/resolved.conf with its original version that I had backed up. But now everytime NetworkManager is started it replaces the file with its own version.
<aware-kind> And I think this is causing "nslookup www.google.com" to time out. My original resolved.conf is here: https://pastebin.com/79X7iQWn
<Ben64> /etc/resolv.conf ?
<aware-kind> Yes, sorry my bad
<Ben64> looks like a normal resolv.conf with dnsmasq
<aware-kind> No I didn't use dnsmasq when I had my original resolv.conf.
<aware-kind> I was using systemd-resolved. Then I tried to install dnsmasq to replace systemd-resolved. Then I backtracked on my changes, but now NetworkManager keeps replacing resolv.conf
<aware-kind> This is what NetworkManager keeps replacing resolv.conf with: https://pastebin.com/2meS0UyD
<aware-kind> How can I make NetworkManager to stop trying to replace my /etc/resolv.conf? And why has NetworkManager all of a sudden started to replace resolv.conf?
<Mikjaer> aware-kind: chattr +I /etc/resolv.conf
<nickgarvey> aware-kind: https://www.google.com/search?q=networkmanager+resolve.conf
<Mikjaer> aware-kind: chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf (sorry, lowercase i)
<nickgarvey> doing chattr +I can cause a lot of failures as most programs don't check for immutable problems
<Mikjaer> it works though :)
<Mikjaer> and if i made a descision as to which resolvers im gonna use, theres no reason for any program to be able to modify that file.
<aware-kind> Mikjaer: What ubuntu version are you running? Can you check if your /etc/resolv.conf is write protected?
<Mikjaer> aware-kind: there's no such term in unix
<Mikjaer> aware-kind: however on my current system it is actually world-writeable for some reason
<aware-kind> nickgarvey: I've already searched google but thx for the effort. For instance adding dns=none to NetworkManager.conf makes chrome to not be able to resolve dns-addresses
<aware-kind> Is NetworkManager.service enabled in Ubuntu 17.04 by default, or does 17.04 use network-manager.service?
<aware-kind> Never mind, they seem to be same.
<aware-kind> What file does /etc/resolv.conf link to? It is a link by default in Ubuntu 17.04. Can someone with Ubuntu (preferably 17.04) check what /etc/resolv.conf leads to?
<lotuspsychje> aware-kind: what do you mean with link to?
<Mikjaer> aware-kind: resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<Mikjaer> lotuspsychje: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<aware-kind> lotuspsychje: What do you want me to do with that?
<aware-kind> Ah sorry, I thought lotuspsychje wrote that to me.
<lotuspsychje> aware-kind: you need the inside of the conf?
<Mikjaer> lotuspsychje: no he wants to know the origin of the symlink, if you do not understand that please read the link i provided.
<aware-kind> Ok I managed to solve the problem. The problem was that originally /etc/resolv.conf was a symbolic link that I replaced with another link. But when I wanted to change everything back I replaced /etc/resolv.conf with a copy of it I had put away, but that copy was the file itself! So /etc/resolv.conf was no longer a link but an actual file.
<aware-kind> The rest is history: When the service NetworkManager detects resolv.conf is NOT a symbolic link, then it decides to replace it with its own link.
<aware-kind> But FUUUUUUUUUUCK I hate linux problems! They make me loose so many manhours I'm seriously considering switching to Windows all togheter. I need to go to therapy :'-(
<Ben64> watch the language here please
<aware-kind> ok sorry, my bad.
<Ben64> and to be fair, you caused the problem :P
<aware-kind> Ben64: Not quite. All this started because the devs of Ubuntu were happy enough to introduce systemd-resolved, but they didn't care that the service caused DNS leaks over VPN. So no I had to try to do something about it.
<aware-kind> It's one thing when Ubuntu devs complain Ubuntu can be problematic because hardware OEMs wont cooperate with them... but it's something else when they shove half-assed solutions onto their users because reasons
<nickgarvey> I don't think this is the right forum to raise these complaints. if you have specific feedback the ubuntu forums are a good place to make suggestions
<aware-kind> nickgarvey: You're right. I just replied to Ben64. But I won't ever again report a single bug/suggest an improvement because no matter how carefully and specifically I describe the bug, my efforts are ignored. Never again.
<cfhowlett> ...
<Ben64> the problem you came in here was not about vpn, it was trying to undo something you did
<Ben64> and you can suggest things without having a giant attitude about it
<aware-kind> Ben64: Our argument is leading nowhere, but I don't have a giant attitude about anything when I report bugs. I just in detail describe the steps to reproduce it and explain the expected behavior. What attitude are you talking about when you haven't read my bug reports?
<Ben64> the attitude you left just above
<cfhowlett> the whole "attitude?  who me?" ain't working.   for solutions/assistance, strongly advise that you focus on providing more details and no commentary.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<aware-kind> Ben64: Drop it, but you're wrong. I just kindly report the bug, and then nothing happens. Over and over again. KDE, Unity, etc..
<Ben64> cool
<lotuspsychje> aware-kind: telling volunteers their wrong, isnt the best idea here..stay open minded to get your issue solved
<aware-kind> lotuspsychje and the rest of you: Please if you do not wish to continue this argument with me then please stop continuing it. Ben64 said I have an attitude when I write bug reports which is incorrect. And I already got my issue solved with the help of Mikjaer.
<lotuspsychje> aware-kind: im not trying to argue...just pointing you for future problems its wise to stay open-minded instead of negative against..
<aware-kind> Here are some 500 lines of errors if you wish: https://pastebin.com/ZsxzYcre. Regarding Gecko, I placed the msi-files in the path dirs you recommended
<aware-kind> Ooooops, sorry. Wrong chat-room
<razorsharpfang> I'm still having the issue where my network interface doesn't start in the state I want it to. I have the following line in my /etc/network/interfaces file: iface enp0s8 inet manual - what else is needed?
<ducasse> something like 'auto enp0s8' just above it
<razorsharpfang> Is there a way I can specify the IP address, and netmask?
<ikonia> razorsharpfang: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> razorsharpfang: there is a server section that explains how to use the interfaces file
<ikonia> however I suggest you consider using network-manager to use this as it's clear you've not really got a base understanding of linux networking, so let network-manager do it for you
<web_dev> how to know which package kernel is installed right now?
<cfhowlett> web_dev, uname -a
<razorsharpfang> This is in a virtualised test-environment, not a production system so i can re-image at will for no-cost, so I have no fear of mistakes, ikonia
<web_dev> is that the name of the deb package?
<cfhowlett> web_dev, that command will identify your current kernel
<web_dev> i need to hold the current kernel package
<web_dev> so i need to know the exact name
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: the 'manual' option means the interface needs to be startzed manually, by you, not that it is 'manually' configured.
<cfhowlett> web_dev, run the command in a terminal: uname -r
<cfhowlett> output = kernel
<razorsharpfang> Aha, that makes more sense. Thanks tomreyn
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: if you want it to come up automatically you'll need to replace 'manual' by 'auto', and add more lines specifying its configuration. read 'man interfaces'
<razorsharpfang> Ah, I should rtfm more often
<web_dev> sudo apt-mark hold 3.2.0-126-generic
<web_dev> it's good?
<ducasse> if you want automatic config, replace auto with dhcp
<ducasse> *manual with dhcp, i mean
<razorsharpfang> The machine is serving as a dhcp server, so that's likely problematic.
<ducasse> !server | razorsharpfang see the section in the server guide on network config
<ubottu> razorsharpfang see the section in the server guide on network config: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-serv
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: actually what i just wrote wasn't entirely correct, sorry. you need "auto nameoftheinterface" and another line saying "inet nameoftheinterface " with either "static" or "dhcp", and (if 'static') more lines for specific configurations.
<razorsharpfang> I was wondering about auto vs static.
<tomreyn> razorsharpfang: it's 'dhcp' vs 'static', and 'auto' vs 'manual'
<razorsharpfang> Oh boy I sure am very wrong today.
<tomreyn> just look at some examples, such as on the page ducasse / ubottu just pointed you to it will be much easier.
<razorsharpfang> I now have the functionality I was after. Many thanks for the support.
<ducasse> razorsharpfang: np, have fun :) the server guide is very good, i suggest bookmarking it :)
<ubangoboi> hello gais
<ivaat> hello.. any ubuntu kernel compile know how people around ?
<ivaat> i have this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/25698069/
<cfhowlett> ivaat, mainline kernel is the preferred solution
<ivaat> cfhowlett, i do use mainline kernel and copy from there .config
<ivaat> i need qsv patches which i have patched
<ivaat> and this was not answer :)
<ivaat> same ooutcome is with 4.x from mainline taking .config to 4.x patches from qsv
<ducasse> !kernel | ivaat
<ubottu> ivaat: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ivaat> huh..
<ducasse> ivaat: read the message from ubottu
<ivaat> ducasse, i have followed that path. i assume you didn't read paste :)
<ducasse> no, i didn't, as compiling kernels is beyond what is supported here :)
<ivaat> not true
<ducasse> erm, yes, it is
<ivaat> no
<ducasse> it really is not, building your own kernel is entirely unsupported. maybe ##linux can help you.
<ivaat> i am building ubuntu kernel eventually
<ivaat> anyways i looked perhaps someone with knowledge to give hint what could be wrong
<Zenn> Hi guys I have a urgent issue I installed ubuntu 17.04 but now my WiFi and LAN isnt working at all
<ivaat> Zenn, no official support in here. Install mainline wifi and lan :D
<Zenn> It is connected but just no network connection to Firefox or Ubuntu Store.
<tomreyn> Zenn: https://askubuntu.com/questions/906103/lan-not-working-on-17-04
<Zenn> :(
<tomreyn> ivaat: this is wrong, please stop giving bad advice.
<ivaat> tomreyn, nah.. i just copied what i was told :)
<tomreyn> ivaat: you interpreted what you were told in a way you wanted.
<ivaat> no
<ivaat> you did- just now
<Zenn> Is this a Ubuntu bug
<tomreyn> ivaat: okay, either way, as the topic states, this is an official support channel. indeed kernel patching and compilation is not something supported here, but generi ubuntu support questions are.
<tomreyn> Zenn: yes, this is a bug in network manager IIRC
<tomreyn> affecting 17.04
<Zenn> I can't get it working do I need restart ?
<Zenn> I did the touch and restart network manager does not work
<tomreyn> Zenn: did you read the askubuntu.com link i posted?
<Zenn> Yes let me restart my laptop
<Zenn> :( why is this even in the release at all.
<tomreyn> Zenn: this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1676547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1676547 in network-manager (Ubuntu Yakkety) "No network connectivity after upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10" [Critical,Fix released]
<tomreyn> Zenn: just restarting your computer won't work around the bug, you need to make the changed discussed on the links i provided. if you need help with it, just ask.
<Zenn> Omg
<Zenn> It does not work :(
<tomreyn> Zenn: what is "it"?
<braai> greets
<Zenn> WiFi is working but not LAN
<tomreyn> Zenn: have you made the changes on your temrinal?
<Zenn> Yes
<tomreyn> Zenn: what does it say about the interface when you right click on it in the top right corner network management utility?
<Zenn> Wired Connection 1
<tomreyn> Zenn: cn you enable it there?
<tomreyn> *can
<Zenn> It is enable o.o
<tomreyn> Zenn: so LAN is working?
<Zenn> Yes
<tomreyn> so i guess it's all working for you, nice.
<Zenn> Now WiFi isn't working
<Mathisen> heh...
<Zenn> No I don't have internet connection.
<Zenn> :(
<tomreyn> so do you usually connect to the internet through wired or wireless?
<braai> hey, not sure if anyone can help but I'm installing Ubuntu on a Dell XPS 15" 9560 and it's sticking at this point https://i.imgur.com/BMqG4CY.jpg
<web_dev> sudo apt-mark hold 3.2.0-126-generic
<web_dev> it's good?
<braai> this is having installed, and trying to boot up
<web_dev> i need to hold the current kernel version
<tomreyn> braai: hit escape and see what the actuall issue is
<braai> tomreyn: thanks - just tried hitting escape but nothing happens
<Zenn> Okay worked o.o
<tomreyn> braai: hmm, maybe try the other terminals then, ctrl-alt-f1 through f7
<braai> doesn't seem responsive at all
<braai> maybe I should boot in a cli mode with more verbose info
<tomreyn> web_dev: most likely not, you'd prevent the package from getting removed.
<braai> - I can't remember how to do that ;)
<braai> I will google...
<web_dev> tomreyn, what do i need to use?
<web_dev> it's clear what i need to do?
<tomreyn> braai: you can hold down left shift during boot, then select "advanced..." and the first emergency option
<tomreyn> web_dev: it's not even clear what you are trying to do
<tomreyn> or why
<tomreyn> braai: indeed this sounds like it may have frozen. bios issue? while i hope this doesn't affect NVMe, make sure your storage controller firmware in bios / uefi is configured to use AHCI mode, not RAID.
<web_dev> tomreyn: i have compiled my own kernel to add a driver not included in the kernel source tree
<web_dev> now i need to prevent that kernel from updating
<web_dev> because if i update it, i'll loose the driver
<braai> tomreyn: thanks. BTW I did switch to AHCI, but I'll double check in case the Dell prangware has flipped it back
<tomreyn> braai: also refer to https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dell_XPS_15_9560 (for how to do firmware updates, as well as many other hints)
<braai> I have just updated the firmware, it's a new box. But again cheers, I'll take a look
<ducasse> web_dev: you normally shouldn't need to recompile the kernel to add a driver
<web_dev> ducasse, i do, because it's a source
<ducasse> web_dev: i understand that, which driver is this?
<tomreyn> web_dev: the kernel version you run there isn't supported here, nor is comiling / modifying your kernel image. "apt-mark hold <packagename>" will hold a given package at its current version, but will not prevent newer kernel images from getting installed, and grub defaults to the newest kernel image.
<Zenn> was there a software updater push out to fix the internet bug?
<Zenn> cause it seems like I managed to fix but what is the broken iso doing in the releases site.
<Zenn> not everyone is technical in doing this o.o
<tomreyn> Zenn: non LTS releases do not ISO updates.
<tomreyn> *receive
<Zenn> so anyone who download that will be affected by the bug?
<braai> tomreyn: hmm this is so weird. I went into recovery mode, entered the crypt password, then selected "continue with normal boot" and it booted fine
<braai> however when restarted and trying a regular boot, I run into exactly the same issue again
<tomreyn> Zenn: maybe, i do not know how widespread it is, but it seems to affect many configurations.
<Zenn> okay I will run the software update on my machine.
<tomreyn> Zenn: my personal recommendation is to use LTS releases unless you are happy to handle such issues.
<braai> I'm gonna try reinstalling. Maybe w/out LVM this time
<ducasse> braai: which release is this?
<braai> 17.04
<tomreyn> braai: try the normal boot without the 'quiet' and 'splash' options (edit /etc/default/grub and remove them, then re-run update-grub and reboot into the default kernel), maybe add "text" as well.
<braai> will do, cheers
<web_dev> ducasse, custom shit
<web_dev> tomreyn
<web_dev> you are right
<web_dev> but if i tell ubuntu to hold the current .deb package he know, isn't the same thing?
<tomreyn> braai: if you still have the installer / live media, you could also boot into it and "check the disc for defects" to ensure it's not broken
<tomreyn> web_dev: same as what? you really, really, really do not want to manage your own kernel image unless you know what you're doing. the one you picked is already out of support, rreceives no security patches and may have known vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> and that's your kernel, controlling basically everthing happening on your computer.
<web_dev> it's not a computer
<web_dev> is an old dev board
<web_dev> so i don't care if are there security problems
<tomreyn> if it runs linux, its a computer
<ducasse> web_dev: tomreyn is right - this is way outside what is supported here
<braai> tomreyn: booting w/out quiet and splash gives me a terminal login, should I just login and startx ?
<braai> ooh
<braai> hang on I am seeing some bug warnings
<web_dev> i hate when people does not answer to my question
<web_dev> i just asked how to hold my own kernel
<tomreyn> braai: if you installed ubuntu desktop, x would still start automatically even with 'quiet' and 'splash' removed (maybe not with 'text' added, though).
<web_dev> i appreciate your suggestions, but that's not the answer to my question
<tomreyn> web_dev: i answered this question a while ago.
<braai> tomreyn: err I will check - I didn't do exactly what do you said, rather I went into grub advanced and selected edit the startup command, then removed quiet & splash from there. Anyway, these are the warnings I am seeing: https://i.imgur.com/SenbZ6a.jpg
<web_dev> ToAruShiroiNeko,
<web_dev> ops
<web_dev> tomreyn, ubuntu OS is still thinking that i'm using the originary kernel package, right?
<braai> I'm seeing some more info since taking that pic
<web_dev> so i can tell ubuntu to hold it, in this way, no new kernels will be installed
<tomreyn> web_dev: you asked 'how to hold my own kernel', i replied that "'apt-mark hold <packagename>' will hold a given package at its current version, but will not prevent newer kernel images from getting installed, and grub defaults to the newest kernel image".
<web_dev> what does it mean "will hold a given package at its current version" ?
<braai> hmm logging in from here and running startx just hangs... I'll try booting again
<tomreyn> web_dev: most packages do not carry a version number in their package name, resulting the earlier package version to be replaced by newer package versions during upgrades. that's different for the linux kernel packages which carry their upstream version in their package name. as a result, they are never updated by default. but there is a meta package which always keeps its name and tracks (depends on) the latest available kernel image and
<tomreyn> ensures it gets installed.
<Ben64> braai: startx isn't what you want to do, probably
<braai> ah
<web_dev> tomreyn, are you telling me that i will never hold a kernel package?
<web_dev> https://askubuntu.com/questions/178324/how-to-skip-kernel-update
<web_dev> here say to do this way
<litnux> The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified. Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem
<litnux> i have got the http redirecting to https
<litnux> but now if i access http://localhost:8443/myapp
<litnux> I am getting this message
<tomreyn> web_dev: unless you'll remove that meta package and thus prevent getting kernel (read: security) updates, you'll get newer kernel versions during in-release upgrades (i.e. when updating all packages, not just upgrading to the next ubuntu release). grub, unless reconfigured by you, defaults to booting the newest (highest version) installed kernel image.
<Ben64> web_dev: what version of ubuntu are you on
<Sweepyoface> ..is it a valid certificate?
<tomreyn> braai: sorry, i got sidetracked, checking your screenshot now.
<litnux> Sweepyoface: I have generated the certificate by openssl
<Sweepyoface> So it's not valid.
<braai> tomreyn: np cheers
<Sweepyoface> self-signed in other words
<web_dev> Ben64, 16.04
<web_dev> it's a dev board
<Ben64> sounds like a mess, 3.2 doesn't exist on 16.04
<web_dev> tomreyn, it's not grub
<web_dev> it's another shit called "u-boot"
<Ben64> whatever you got isn't supported here
<web_dev> kernel update is the only thing that willupdate "Initrd" ?
<ducasse> wwatch the language, please
<ducasse> web_dev: ^^
<tomreyn> braai: your CPU locked up temporarily during boot, or that's what linux thinks. this means that OS and firmware / hardware don't play together well in this configuration. i suggest you install all available updates and see ifg it still happens. if it does, then try a newer kernel image. if it still happens, install an LTE release with a !hwe or !mainline kernel instead.
<web_dev> Ben64, 16.04 is still supported
<Ben64> not with a 3.2 kernel
<Ben64> 16.04 comes with 4.4
<web_dev> 3.2 kernel is what i put there to run my driver
<litnux> Sweepyoface: but it works well if i use http://localhost:8081 it uses https://localhost:8081
<Ben64> hence, not supported
<litnux> here it uses https and it works perfectly
<ducasse> web_dev: especially not with a 3.2 kernel you are building yourself - as we've said, you are way outside of what we support
<web_dev> ducasse, explain what do you mean by "support"
<ducasse> braai: which cpu do you have?
<web_dev> i asked something which not involves at all the version of the kernel
<web_dev> i just asked how to hold a kernel
<braai> tomreyn: hmm, ok thanks. I might be in a bit of trouble here as I've completely wiped windows and didn't create a USB restore disk as I didn't have a spare to hand. I guess there should be a way to install the updates w/out Windows OS?
<Ben64> web_dev: this channel only supports official packages, you're doing something way outside of that, so... not supported
<web_dev> Ben64, but which kernel version i run it's not your business. i just asking "how to hold a kernel"
<tomreyn> braai: installing updates is as easy as "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -V"
<web_dev> it could be also a 8000.9008.498 kernel version
<ikonia> web_dev: it will depend how you are managing your kernels - which DOES depend where your kernel comes from and how it's installed
<braai> tomreyn: CPU is i7 7700HQ 2.80GHZ. Ah sorry I thought you meant firmware updates :)
<Ben64> web_dev: you're right, it's not my business, it's also not supported here
<web_dev> even if i installed my own kernel, ubuntu still thinks that i'm still running the originary kernel, right?
<Ben64> no
<tomreyn> braai: oh you mean firmware updates, i think you said you already installed them. the one asking about your CPU was ducasse (not me).
<ikonia> web_dev: not at all, hence why I said "it does matter"
<braai> haha ok. No, I did all firmware updates except one, I didn't think it mattered too much at the time (think it was a disk controller)
<braai> thanks for all your help btw guys, much appreciated
<ducasse> braai: you might want to install intel-microcode if you've not done so
<braai> ahh yes
<tomreyn> braai: if there is no immediate issue with the NVMe (at this time i have no reason to think there is) then ignore the firmware updates for now (but note that the archlinux wiki i pointed you to earlier discusses how to upgrade your firmware from linux) and just focus on working around / fixing the "CPU stuck" issue.
<braai> c00l nice one
<tomreyn> braai: so can you actually login to the text console and work there?
<braai> yup that's right
<braai> just about to do the updates
<tomreyn> braai: okay then i'm with duscssa there, install the microde package, install all available ubuntu package updates (using the commands i provided above), reboot and see if it helps
<braai> cool thanks I will do that :)
<braai> argh no network now. Lol
<braai> I should be able to figure out how to get onto my wifi
<tomreyn> braai: do this first: https://askubuntu.com/questions/906103/lan-not-working-on-17-04
<braai> this is weird I don't have /sbin/ifconf
<braai>  /sbin/ifconif
<tomreyn> braai: ifconfig was replaced by ip
<braai> sorry, /sbin/ifconfig. This connection is a bit laggy
<braai> ahh
<braai> ok thanks
<braai> ok cheers I will follow that link ^
<tomreyn> braai: actually ignore the askubuntu.com page (the 'UPDATE' of the first answer is not entirely correct and should be ignored) and just do: sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf; sudo service network-manager restart
<braai> that link is about LAN not working though, I'm on WiFi
<braai> ok cheers
<tomreyn> braai: LAN or WLAN does not matter there.
<braai> ok cool
<braai> this is quite amusing trying to fix this in the cli on a 4k screen... have to squint a bit -./
<tomreyn> braai: if, after this, there is no connection available, yet / you still need to configure it, i suggestysou use either nmtui or nmcli (in this order) to configure your wireless
<tomreyn> bbiab
<braai> unfortunately the service NetworkManager restart is taking forever
<braai> cool ciao
<braai> logsb lastlog -file ~/ubuntu-xps-help.log
<braai> GAH!
<braai> heh
<braai> I'll try that again
<braai> pah, irssi doesn't like logsb
<braai> ahh because that's the name of the alias the guy was making. https://gist.github.com/cincodenada/7274521
<braai> derp
<tomreyn> !log | braai
<ubottu> braai: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<tomreyn> both .txt + .html
<tomreyn> wget https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/10/08/%23ubuntu.txt
<tomreyn> oh wait, no network :)
<braai> tomreyn: cheers :) I've got the log on my shell now anyway, and have a nice record of our conversion via `egrep 'ducasse.*braai|tomreyn.*braai|braai' ubuntu-xps-help.log  | less`
<KristoferV> Hi, I have a Mx Master and I failed to follow the guide from Arch wiki. Probably, because I have no idea how to configure xbindkeys.
<KristoferV> Is anyone willing to help me?
<arunkumar413_> #ubuntu-dev
<KristoferV> @arunkumar413 #ubuntu-dev is invite only.
<ivaat> just register your nick name
<ivaat> identify.. then can join. no invite
<braai> phew, after struggling for a while I remember that I managed to get into a working desktop environment by going into recovery mode, entering the crypt pw and then resuming. From here I have full network access and GUI so I can do all the updates quite easily. Thanks again for the help tomreyn and ducasse
<ivaat> KristoferV, and its #ubuntu-devel
<KristoferV> well the #ubuntu-dev redirected to #ubuntu-devel, posted it there, then realized it wasn't #ubuntu-dev so i think it is fine now. Noone has intrest there.
<ivaat> i answered with hi :)
<KristoferV> really helpful, getting my mouse working...
<ducasse> KristoferV: why don't you start with some details on what exactly your issue is?
<MonkeyDust> KristoferV  what is Mx Master?
<ikonia> based on the stuff he's asking in other channels I'm guessing he means he has an SMTP service of some sort that is the host listed as the primary MX record
<KristoferV> it is a mouse
<ikonia> what !!!!
<ikonia> so you're talking about a logitech mouse
<KristoferV> yes...
<ikonia> this is crazy, I'm out
<KristoferV> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_MX_Master
<ducasse> i'd still like to know what your issue is?
<KristoferV> the thumb button, I want thumb button press to play/pause got it working, but can only pause and then need to resstart xbindkeys to pause again, then thumb button down and moving mouse up down for volume controls, moving mouse right for media next and left for Super+L(lock)
<KristoferV> Also it is weird, that side scroll scrolls sideways and also changes volume
<KristoferV> I just can't really be on Linux daily, since I am used to it, right now the thumb button is useless and using sidescroll requiers me to change the volume manually, to keep the volume at same position...
<ducasse> not sure if you a\can use xbindkeys to set events for a button down + mouse movement...
<KristoferV> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_MX_Master
<KristoferV> that is the only resource i could find, I think it would work fine, except I have no idea how to use xbindkeys
<MonkeyDust> KristoferV  is this useful https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2276625
<ducasse> KristoferV: from that link - "Logitech gestures (moving mouse up/down/left/right while thumb pressed) are not detected in linux."
<lotuspsychje> can that tool gpointingdevices help?
<KristoferV> the solaar thing is for unifying dongle, I use Bluetooth.
<ducasse> still, you can't bind to those events in linux.
<arunkumar413_> what all information that the BIOS chip contain which is unique across all the systems
<MonkeyDust> KristoferV  what ducasse says http://paste.ubuntu.com/25699239/
<KristoferV> i don't care about the i button, since I use it as default anyways.
<KristoferV> what about the arch linux?
<ducasse> what about arch?
<KristoferV> arch wiki*
<ducasse> did you _read_ that article?
<KristoferV> it says mouse sends some garbage on the way, when it sends thumb button down
<KristoferV> what are you referring as that?
<KristoferV> i think that garbage is for logitech's windows broken utility (that just randomly stopped working)
<KristoferV> but if the thing can detect when thumb button down
<KristoferV> what arch wiki says it can
<KristoferV> then you can just read if mouse is making movement up/down/right/left
<ducasse> and where would you read that movement from?
<KristoferV> mouse moving?
<ducasse> yes, that's what we're talking about, isn't it?
<KristoferV> i guess
<lotuspsychje> oO
<KristoferV> oh
<KristoferV> I got really confused with thumb wheel and thumb button
<KristoferV> guess i need to get used to linux... :#
<KristoferV> ut the play/pause
<ducasse> ttbomk what you were asking for cannot be done
<KristoferV> yeah
<KristoferV> got it
<KristoferV> "If you look at the keys the button triggers you will notice that it sends a series of keys, confusing xbindkeys. You need to add a short sleep here so xbindkeys will only react on the first keys send so we can at least map one action to it:"
<KristoferV> i guess the garbage is the direction mouse is moving (what confuses xbindkeys), since when thumb button is down (holded), then mouse doesn't move
<KristoferV> and then the thing arch wiki says we can detect is it just pressed
<KristoferV> i got it only little working
<KristoferV> if i have that, then pressing thumb button pauses, but then you can't start music again, you can pause again if you kill and start xbindkeys again, but not pause...
<KristoferV> not play*
<ducasse> what did you bind the button to?
<KristoferV> copy paste from wiki when the script
<KristoferV> "sleep 0.1 && xte 'key XF86AudioPlay'"
<KristoferV>    m:0xc + c:23
<KristoferV> so if xbindkeys recives m:0xc + c:23
<KristoferV> then I guess it is Thumb button down
<KristoferV> then it sleeps for 0.1 sec (since that is probably the mouse movement, what confuses xbindkeys)
<ducasse> and it won't toggle, it just pauses?
<KristoferV> and virtually presses Media play/pause "aka XF86AudioPlay"
<KristoferV> it only pauses
<KristoferV> and if you pause 1 time
<KristoferV> you need to pkill xbindkeys && xbindkeys (restart) it to pause again
<ducasse> what if playback is already paused, if you restart xbindkeys will it start it then?
<KristoferV> no
<ducasse> which music player is this?
<KristoferV> video player (gnome) / cmus
<KristoferV> what i have tested with
<ducasse> ok. which release is this, btw?
<KristoferV> of what?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu
<KristoferV> the latest lts
<KristoferV> canät remember number, sec
<KristoferV> 16.04
<ducasse> hang on a second, i want to check something in my config
<ducasse> hmmm... seems there is both XF86AudioPlay and XF86AudioPause, the player might be waiting for the one you're not sending (although then i would sort of expect the opposite behavior)
<ducasse> i do things a bit differently here, so i can't say for sure
<KristoferV> I have media keys on my PCs, they work
<KristoferV> including pause/play
<ducasse> ok, it was just a thought.
<KristoferV> wait
<KristoferV> can we capture me pressing media on my laptop?
<ducasse> 'xev -event keyboard'
<KristoferV> eymapNotify event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<KristoferV>     keys:  4294967270 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<KristoferV>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<ducasse> what you're looking for is 'KeyPress event, serial ...' etc, but nvm
<ducasse> the problem might be that you're sending the keypress event, but not keyrelease, and that is why xbindkeys needs to be restarted
<KristoferV> that is from my media key, that works fine and doesn't disturb xbindkeys, it comes up when i release the media key
<KristoferV> https://prnt.sc/guqgn6
<KristoferV> the upper is space to know where it comes
<KristoferV> and the bottom one is alt f4
<ducasse> are you using kali?
<KristoferV> on laptop, yes
<KristoferV> on desktop, ubuntu gnome
<KristoferV> is kali fing up things?
<ducasse> it would not be the first time
<ducasse> i'm not even going to try supporting that
<KristoferV> i just needed kali, that was my first linux installation and it was on laptop, since i like gnome anyways, i didn't want to reinstall...
<KristoferV> right now not at home.. No desktop to take, but why does it exist on my desktop too?
<ducasse> https://docs.kali.org/introduction/should-i-use-kali-linux - "Kali is a Linux distribution specifically geared towards professional penetration testers and security specialists, and given its unique nature, it is NOT a recommended distribution if you’re unfamiliar with Linux or are looking for a general-purpose Linux desktop distribution"
<KristoferV> sorry...
<KristoferV> too lazy to reinstall, got introducted to linux with kali, then started to like it.. Is the problem related to Debian or Kali?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KristoferV> guess I should reinstall sometime and come back?
<ducasse> KristoferV: if you can reconnect from your desktop at some point, we can look into it there. there are simply too many things in kali that are badly broken for us to help with.
<KristoferV> ok, thanks anyways for trying to help.. If i reconnect when i get home and mention you?
<KristoferV> and > should I *
<ducasse> KristoferV: if you are a fairly new user, i suggest trying ubuntu instead - it is much more suited for general use. just mention my nick, if i'm here i'll respond :)
<KristoferV> Thanks, first I was "Linux is great, why shouldn't I use it" *Installs Ubuntu*  *Uses Ubuntu for a week* "This is so shit" *needs to use Kali for somebody's wifi shit* *needs to do it multiple times, dual boot installs it* "About every 2-3 days when I need a thing it is complicated on Windows, on linux copy paste 1 command" *starts using Kali lot, recently trying to get everything overboard to Linux* *why kali? Because it is already
<KristoferV> installed* *when deciding to try to port to Linux, discoveres there is Ubuntu Gnome, looks and feels really good* *Still too lazy to get off kali on laptop* *problems, here*
<xset> hi i'm currently kinda stuck at installing ubuntu server 16.04 tasksel fails at the Basic Ubuntu server packages with apt-get failed (100)
<xset> i could boot into the system and install packages but the basic ubuntu server still fails
<ikonia> should give more info
<xset> tasksel in the booted system just errors aus with apt-get failed (100) while installing vom usb it complained that libcurl3-gnutls is not installed and will not be installed
<ikonia> ok why
<braai> ducasse, tomreyn: finally I am in, everything Just Works. Thanks once more, have a good one :)
<xset> ikonia: https://pastebin.com/pVDiQXuW this is the complete error
<ikonia> not what i asked
<xset> task selected were minimal server utilitys and openssh-server
<ikonia> why can it not install that specific package from usb source
<xset> that is the question i'm asking myself, since i even cant install it when i'm booted into the system
<xset> i also tried to redownload iso and write to a different USB stick with the same error
<ikonia> xset: so what happens when you have only the USB enabled as a source and you try to install that speific package
<flux242> what's default display server in 17.10?
<ducasse> !17.10 | flux242
<ubottu> flux242: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<xset> ikonia: that i sadly cant tell you with absolut certanty because i guess the installer enables the online mirror too
<ikonia> xset: ok - then do the test after the install
<ikonia> xset: and I don't think the installer enables the online repo by default unless you tell it to
<ikonia> xset: or pull the network cable to make it only use the USB
<xset> good idea
<ikonia> xset: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<flux242> there was a command here that shows package versions for a specified release version. How was it?
<xset> ikonia: 16.04.3 server
<ikonia> xset: so in theory the usb should be in sync with the online mirrors
<ducasse> flux242: /msg ubottu !info <package> <release>
<mikesrike> Hello everyone. I burned an ubuntu DVD yesterday and when I use it as live disc in my laptop seems like there's no wifi driver. Will the driver work out of the box if I install the system to the hard drive or do I have to install it manually? I thought ubuntu has rich driver library...
<ikonia> depends on your wifi chipset
<ikonia> and if/how well its supported in linux
<xset> ikonia: same error while installing without network connection
<ikonia> xset: ok - so it can't get the package from the usb - why not, what happens when you try to install the package on the system with just the usb as a source
<Sbur3> I don't know what in which room to ask the quesiton.  I want to access my wife's cell phone via a usb connection.  I hear about mtp, but am probably only partially where I want to be (unless ptp is a better option)
<mikesrike> ikonia Where can I check if wifi card is supported or not?
<ikonia> mikesrike: normally online has fair ammount of resources on the wifi chipset and specific linux version support
<nugroho> ^set logfile /tmp/irc.log
<jeremy31> mikesrike, what wifi card?
<Sbur3> This is my pastebin of lsusb
<Sbur3> https://pastebin.com/L3uRn7bs
<mikesrike> jeremy31 I'm searching for that. Device is lenovo s21e
<jeremy31> mikesrike, check in terminal lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net  If you want paste results at paste.ubuntu.com and post a link
<mikesrike> jeremy31 I can't paste it since there's no internet connection on the machine xD but I'll check this in a second
<xset> ikonia: so installing libcurl3-gnutls requires libldap-2.4-2 that depends on libgssapi3-heimdal
<xset> and libgssapi3-heimdal has no install candidate
<ikonia> ok - so install that package, work it through
<ducasse> Sbur3: whether you want mtp or ptp depends on what you want to do
<ikonia> !info libgssapi3-heimdal
<ubottu> libgssapi3-heimdal (source: heimdal): Heimdal Kerberos - GSSAPI support library. In component main, is important. Version 7.1.0+dfsg-9ubuntu1.1 (zesty), package size 105 kB, installed size 336 kB
<ikonia> xset: that package is in "main" so I'd expect to see it on the CD
<mikesrike> jeremy31 I have only device ID for now and it's PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4365&SUBSYS_062117AA&REV_01, the card name is Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
<Sbur3> ducasse: I was able to recover the stuff off her ASUS cell phone.  She replaced it with a "noname" brand cell phone.  I want to put the music and photos I have on my Ubuntu desktop onto her news phone
<ducasse> Sbur3: then you want mtp
<Sbur3> ducasse: The name of the brand is apparently "AllCall Bro
<Sbur3> ducasse: Can you walk me through the procedure?
<Sbur3> ducasse: Btw, what is ptp good for?
<jeremy31> mikesrike, you need bcmwl-kernel-source and should be able to install by putting the USB/DVD with the ISO on and then go into Settings/Software and Updates/Additional Drivers and install Broadcom Proprietary module.  You will need to have Secure Boot disabled in BIOS
<ducasse> Sbur3: which release and desktop are you running? ptp is for pictures only, and i think it's one-way
<Sbur3> ducasse: To be honest, I have Ubuntu Studio 17.04.  The cell phone uses Android 7.0
<mikesrike> jeremy31 Are you talking about live disc mode?
<jeremy31> mikesrike, But you insert the media while booted to the installed version
<Sbur3> ducasse: In file manager, it shows the cell phone, but no way to access it or do something with it
<mikesrike> jeremy31 So just to get it working: install ubuntu on the hard disk and then install proprietary broadcom module from the ubuntu iso?
<Sbur3> ducasse: And I noticed that there are two things in lsusb that don't have a description on it
<ducasse> Sbur3: try to just click the icon in the file manager sidebar for the cell phone, then look for notifications on the cellphone display
<jeremy31> mikesrike, with Secure Boot disabled it should work as bcmwl is the only module that works for your wifi
<jeremy31> mikesrike, also search internet for bcmwl offline install
<Sbur3> ducasse: When I click on AllCell Bro, it pops up the reference to mtp:001,009
<ducasse> Sbur3: but can't you see a notification in the cellphone display? try pulling down from the top.
<xset> ikonia: yes it is on the stick/in the iso, no clue why it cannot install the package then
<FManTX> FileZilla does not work
<Sbur3> ducasse: On the cell phone, I find "Use the USB connection for 1 - charging the cell phone, 2 - Transfer files (transfer the files towards another item,3 - Transfer photos (PTP) transfer photos or files if MTP is not compatible (PTP) or 44 - Use this item as MIDI
<FManTX> damnit, the disk is full
<ikonia> xset: showme the output of apt-cache policy $packagename
<Sbur3> ducasse: Nothing about MTP nor about using the connection to transfer towards it from elsewhere
<ducasse> Sbur3: mtp is most likely 2
<jeremy31> Sbur3: option 2 is what I use on my Nexus phone
<Sbur3> ducasse: jeremy31: So this should open the door to me transferring files from my desktop towards the cell phone?
<ducasse> yup
<jeremy31> Sbur3, It should but some people have had to use developer mode on the phone to enable USB debugging
<Sbur3> ducasse: jeremy31: Youpieeeeeeeeee !!! It seems to have functioned
<Sbur3> ducasse: jeremy31: I can see the contents of the cell phone
<xset> ikonia: installed: (none) \ Candidate: (none) \ Version table: \
<Sbur3> ducasse: jeremy31: Thanks a lot !!!
<Sbur3> Bye
<ducasse> Sbur3: yw :)
<qswz> to listen mp3's: audacious or gnomeMPlayer?
<skinux> I need a good tutorial for creating a self-signed ssl key
<ducasse> skinux: https://askubuntu.com/questions/49196/how-do-i-create-a-self-signed-ssl-certificate
<skinux> IT says the keys already exist, but nginx gave error
<qswz> vlc?
<ducasse> qswz: imo smplayer is nice, depends on your needs
 * qswz checking
<qswz> music only is the need
<skinux> what ie hte 'my' command?
<qswz> light, and good quality
<skinux> the tutorial syas to sue it, but it doesn't exist
<akik> skinux: it's mv
<skinux> Unable to load private key
<ikonia> xset: sorry I was away from my desk, if you do apt-cache search $package, do you see anything
<xset> no output
<xset> i
<skinux> Those commands are not working https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7039e119299ae4cbc14b236bd3475587
<xset> im currently booting into a vm to know if it is really the iso or my pc
<ducasse> qswz: smplayer can handle both audio and video, and is light. for another light option that only handles music, try gmusicbrowser. excellent at handling large libraries.
<xset> ikonia: VM installation with the same iso works flawless, so i guess something is wrong with the hardware
<RonaldsMazitis> how to select template in gimp?
<RonaldsMazitis> menu is locked
<skinux> UNable to load private key https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/7039e119299ae4cbc14b236bd3475587
<sobersabre> hi. I'm on a messed up xenial server.
<sobersabre> I is now stuck at "Setting up apt (1.2.25)" for serveral minutes.
<sobersabre> It's a rescue mode.
<sobersabre> Seems what gets it stuck is apt-daily
<qswz> ducasse: ok thanks
<ioria> sobersabre, and why do you  have  1.2.25 ?
<sobersabre> ioria: I suspect this server is totally messed up.
<ioria> sobersabre, it's proposed, default is 1.2.24
<sobersabre> is this a too new package ?
<sobersabre> fu********
<sobersabre> sorry
<ioria> !info apt xenial
<ubottu> apt (source: apt): commandline package manager. In component main, is important. Version 1.2.24 (xenial), package size 1037 kB, installed size 3315 kB
<ducasse> qswz: gmusicbrowser is probably a lot better as a music player, so try that first
<sobersabre> ioria: bless you ;)
<ducasse> sobersabre: enabling -proposed on a server is not a good idea ;)
<ioria> sobersabre,  ok
<sobersabre> ducasse: tell me about it. I'm just a consultant fixing the stuff employees do.
<sobersabre> no docs, of course.
<ioria> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ioria> sobersabre,  i don't use proposed, i think you might disable those sources, apt update and sudo apt install -f
<ducasse> you will need to purge -proposed packages manually
<ducasse> ppa-purge can probably handle it
<sobersabre> ducasse: I don't want to purge apt before I install older one.
<ioria> yeah, but that pkg is apt
<sobersabre> it's not a ppa
<qswz> ok
<sobersabre> I'm calling dpkg -i /paths/to/*.deb in question.
<ducasse> sobersabre: doesn't need to be a ppa, look at the ppa-purge man page
<xan_IT> hi, i know 17.10 is not stable but i can ask support for him?
<ducasse> !17.10 | xan_IT
<ubottu> xan_IT: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<xan_IT> ok
<sobersabre> I removed apt* packages via dpkg --remove.
<sobersabre> It still gets stuck on "Setting up apt"
<sobersabre> argh.
<sobersabre> is it possibe some virtual fs is locked?
<akik> sobersabre: why did you remove the apt* packages?
<sobersabre> when running via: `dpkg --configure -a -D3`
<sobersabre> I see the stucking happens at: fork/exec /var/lib/dpkg/info/apt.postinst (configure 1.2.18)
<sobersabre> I guess that script hasn't been purged. right ?
<aware-kind> I have a bug and want to know if I should report it. To reproduce it, bind keyboard shortcut super+alt+1 to anything in compiz (but make sure the corresponding plugin is enabled). Now press super+alt+1 but make sure you press super *first* and *then* alt. Now you see that Unity's dash captures the key-combo-press and doesn't let it pass to compiz.
<aware-kind> The dash will open the first open window listed on the dash, as if you clicked Super+1. Should I report this bug or has it been reported already?
<sobersabre> akik: ^^^ b/c the machine was a mix of stable vs proposed updates.
<ioria> sobersabre, see if it helps : https://askubuntu.com/questions/768849/how-to-reverse-proposed-channel-package-upgrade
<sobersabre> OKOK, I'm ok
<sobersabre> apparently either service OR virtual fs was indeed missing, After getting out from rescue mode, now everything works.
<sobersabre> I can finish the upgrade.
<sobersabre> ioria: thanks for your most important tip about proposed.
<sobersabre> I hate such bumps for an 1.5h
<sobersabre> :(
<ioria> sobersabre,  no problem, glad you made it
<sobersabre> ioria: I had worse ;)
<sobersabre> And I guess you had too :)
<ioria> :yeah
<sobersabre> it's just an acute case of PEBKAC
<sobersabre> now the machine at least has stable package channels.
<multifractal> I'm trying to follow these instructions https://www.ivpn.net/setup/gnu-linux-netman.html but at step 6 I can't "Choose a connection type window select Import a saved VPN configuration". My network manager looks like this https://imgur.com/a/fPGsr not like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/187511/how-can-i-use-a-ovpn-file-with-network-manager
<ioria> good
<sobersabre> and I've installed etckeeper in case they decide to re-challenge me
<multifractal> I have no option to import the saved configuration, as far as I can tell.
<sobersabre> ioria: I'm not used to manually installed boxes any more.
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> it's so 1999
<ioria> sobersabre, wow
<sobersabre> (even then we had cfengine)
<jiffe> so I've got unattended-upgrades enabled, when I run it manually its saying there's nothing to upgrade, but running apt-get upgrade shows there's one package to upgrade.  unattended-upgrade -v doesn't show any blacklisted packages, any idea why unattended-upgrade isn't upgrading?
<sobersabre> jiffe: just dig its conf files.
<RalphBa> where is ubuntu gnome 17.10 daily build gone?
<sobersabre> maybe it is configured to only take security
<sobersabre> jiffe: you can check with apt list --upgradable
<ducasse> jiffe: unattended-upgrades is probably only set to look for security upgrades
<ducasse> RalphBa: look at the topic in #ubuntu+1
<ducasse> jiffe: see /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades
<RalphBa> ducasse, I'm searching for ubuntu gnome, not ubuntu
<jiffe> its set for updates also, but this package looks like its on a different repository in /etc/apt/sources.list.d so that's probably why
<sobersabre> BTW when is 16.04.3 due to be released ?
<ducasse> RalphBa: well, #ubuntu+1 is still the place to start
<jiffe> yup I added that packages origin:suite to /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades and its upgrading now, thanks
<RalphBa> ducasse, thanks
<BluesKaj> unattended upgrades runs in automode after you boot in ...it's pita that can be resolved by updating and upgrading daily on your own, just remove it
<inflex> Evening all.  Trying to mount a Windows NTFS partition on an eMMC 32GB laptop. Finally managed to get Ubuntu to boot from USB by adding bootia32.efi in, but now instead of NTFS for the partition type, I just see "Microsoft basic data".  3g-ntfs is already loaded, so it's not a driver issue
<ducasse> inflex: what error do you get when you try to mount?
<akik> inflex: microsoft basic data is the partition type for ntfs when you use gpt
<RalphBa> well I welcomed the decision of canonical to get more mainstream... that it would kill the vanilla gnome derivate... what should I say, bettering one mistake by doing another
<akik> RalphBa: the vanilla gnome session is still available for ubuntu
<inflex> akik, thanks.  I tried mounting it manually with "mount -t ntfs /dev/mmcblk1p3 win" but it couldn't find NTFS signature
<aware-kind> I have a bug and want to know if I should report it. To reproduce it, bind keyboard shortcut super+alt+1 to anything in compiz (but make sure the corresponding plugin is enabled). Now press super+alt+1 but make sure you press super *first* and *then* alt. Now you see that Unity's dash captures the key-combo-press and doesn't let it pass to compiz.
<aware-kind> Should I report it?
<inflex> mm... maybe I should try ntfs-3g
<inflex> @akik, I think I know what's happened... it appears to be a bitlocker encrypted parition *sigh*
<jiffe> alright so ran into another one and I'm not sure why unattended-upgrades isn't upgrading mariadb: https://pb.jiffe.com/FFtXZ4vP7PnQhVq1sysemq  any idea?
<inflex> @akik, solved it.   Loaded dislocker, you have to apply that first to the bitlocker partition, which then creates a "file" that you loopback mount to get to your decoded windows fs
<jiffe> /var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.accretive-networks.net_mariadb_repo_10.1_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease doesn't have a Suite, not sure if that's a problem
<jiffe> using "MariaDB:*"; worked
<superherointj> Hello. I am using a PPA and it worked fine. But now Ubuntu was upgraded and it stopped working. Because it seems the PPA it is for an older version. How can I get the PPA upgraded to current version so I can keep using it?
<superherointj> *was
<iffraff1> Hi, is there any way that I can get a custom grid form my desktop where apps snap to a certain part.  Right now I can have the screen cut in 4 but I need to customize that
<RalphBa> akik but not as independent self sustaining entity
<BluesKaj> superherointj, installing a ppa is meant to be temporary, there are no upgrades from ppas, therefor they should be removed from the sources.;ist.d immediately after use
<BluesKaj> sources.list.d
<superherointj> Oh.
<superherointj> Then I don't have a solution. :(
<akik> RalphBa: i don't quite follow you. i remember reading that the ubuntu gnome devs are still developing gnome inside canonical
<iffraff1> I guess what I need is a compositing windows manager, does anyone know about these?
<RalphBa> akik, yes but now they are not independent anymore. the ubuntu desktop team never had my trust since the mess with unity
<RalphBa> its like beeing back at that times ubuntu left the common path
<akik> RalphBa: the changes don't help the linux ui fragmentation at all
<VoteTrump2016> is donald trump going to start world war 3?
<RalphBa> akik, the changes?
<StrangeNoises> superherointj, upgrading ppas to the new distro works fine; you can use the software & updates tool, or just edit the files in /etc/apt/sources.d by hand, change the name of the old distro to the new one and re-enable. but you may want to check the ppa *has* packages for the new distro
<StrangeNoises> version
<superherointj> It doesn't have packages for the new distro. (https://launchpad.net/~avsm/+archive/ubuntu/ppa)
<StrangeNoises> then you're screwed :-) although in this case it's probably because the newer distros actually have newer versions of the packages. so you should be getting those versions anyway
<StrangeNoises> certainly 17.10 has newer versions of all those
<akik> RalphBa: i meant this transformation into unity and now moving to non-vanilla gnome
<StrangeNoises> suspect everything since wily does too :-)
<lfowlr> he
<lfowlr> how do I list my ppas
<lfowlr> to select the right one using hte cli
<lfowlr> don't know the name of hte ppas
<lfowlr> and how do I insalll tox software j-for chat
<lfowlr> tell me guys
<iffraff1> test am I showing up?
<Seveas> iffraff1: no, you're completely invisible :)
<iffraff1> sweet!  that's what I was hoping
<Seveas> !i3
<Seveas> hmm. iffraff1 you're looking for i3 :)
<iffraff1> Seveas: my sense is that I3 sort of takes over your desktop experience. I would like to keep my task bar and usual ubuntu experience but add the ability to have snap to regons
<RalphBa> akik, agree
<RalphBa> completely
<cybermaster> Hey
<cybermaster> I'm having trouble with an HP netbook with the screen brigthness.
<cybermaster> It has an AMD chip.n
<cybermaster> Anyone
<ducasse> iffraff1: there is a tiling extension for gnome, if that's what you're using
<iffraff1> ducasse:  does it basically let you specify regions on your screen the snap to those regions?
<kostkon> cybermaster, have you tried the acpi_backlight=vendor fix?
<ducasse> iffraff1: never used it, i just know it exists. i think it's called 'shellshape'
<iffraff1> cool, thanks
<cybermaster> kostkon I think I did, but I will double check.
<untoreh> the "latency offset" option in pulseaudio...plus is ahead and minus is delayed ?
<cybermaster> untoreh what?
<ducasse> untoreh: sounds reasonable, where do you see this option?
<untoreh> cybermaster: pavucontrol, but you can also change it with pactl set-port-latency-offset
<untoreh> i have a bluetooth soundcard but it is seen as an actual usb soundcard and not a bluez virtual soundcard so I think I have to set the latency offset manually
<ducasse> untoreh: then it should be documented in the pactl man page, i expect
<untoreh> ducasse: already read it does not explain plus and minus
<Delta706> Is there a way to configure things so that there is a special value of DISPLAY that puts the X window on the 2nd workspace
<ducasse> Delta706: no, DISPLAY has no understanding of or connection to workspaces
<ducasse> try wmctrl or devilspie
<Delta706> wmctrl only moves it afterwards. I would like to have the window not appear on the 1st workspace
<ducasse> then try devilspie, which would move it as soon as it appears. your wm might also have a built-in way to do this.
<Delta706> devilpie has the same problem
<ducasse> in my experience i've never really seen the window get mapped before it gets moved, it's your best option if the wm can't do it, though
<Delta706> I am using unity. Can unity do it?
<ducasse> possibly, that would be a compiz thing i imagine. try compizconfig-settings-manager.
<Delta706> yes, I have tried ccsm
<ducasse> ok, then i'm out of suggestions.
<cybermaster> koston Tried the acpi_backlight thing in grub
<cybermaster> Didn't work
<cybermaster> Ban on me?
<VoteTrump2016> Why cant we just destroy north korea right now?
<aware-kind> VoteTrump2016: I know you're trolling, but because innocent people live there? Also you shouldn't obsess with watching the news so much. Eventually it becomes your complete reality
<VoteTrump2016> (.)_(.)
<VoteTrump2016> boobies!
<jean_brat> Hi
<jean_brat> every time i restart the system or boot the system. i am not getting connected to the internet. it requires me to reboot the modem as well to get connected
<qswz> reminds me when I was 14
<ubangoboi> Where are the broadcom wifi drivers of my macbook air located? i wanna copy the drivers and paste them in my new antergos setup as I cant find the drivers for it
<tomreyn> ubangoboi: how's this ubuntu related?
<ducasse> ubangoboi: the drivers need to be built for your kernel, so talk to antergos support
<ubangoboi> someone told me i could just copy the folder. Im just stupid I guess
<ducasse> you didn't know this, that's all
<dm_comp> hi, I'm on 17.10 in Files I'm missing the side panel Home Doc Dow etc?
<ducasse> !17.10 | dm_comp
<ubottu> dm_comp: Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Bischoop> Hi
<lfowlr> hi
<lfowlr> how do I create a new desktop the same as unity but in tty2
<lfowlr> I already have a new account or user
<lfowlr> but how do I login simulatenously with it
<lfowlr> hello??
<erle-> does fsck.ext4 work online?
<Seveas> it can not repair everything online, but it can check everything online
<Seveas> lfowlr: ps aux | grep Xorg
<Seveas> the :0 and vt7 are key
<jeremies> if your ubuntu has automatic updates and your pc suddenly turns off, ubuntu automatically recovers the stop of update without saying anything?
<erle-> Seveas, thank you very much
<lfowlr> yes but
<erle-> > /dev/sdc1 is mounted.
<erle-> > e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<lfowlr> Seveas: I want to open another DE at the same time
<lfowlr> in another virtual consoel
<jeremies> if your ubuntu has automatic updates and your pc suddenly turns off, ubuntu automatically recovers the stop of update without saying anything?
<akik> lfowlr: for example "startx mate-session -- :1"
<Bashing-om> lfowlr: I do that in xfce4 , I can not vouch for any other DE .
<lfowlr> akik: what's that :1
<akik> lfowlr: your default display is :0
<Seveas> erle-: -n
<lfowlr> it starts unity ; startx /usr/bin/unity
<lfowlr> but there is no up bar, for shutdown ,etc and even mouse is like a cross scissors
<akik> lfowlr: which desktop environment were you using originally?
<bencc> what is recommended on a new VPS? "apt-get upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<tomreyn> the latter two look pretty similar
<bencc> sorry, "apt-get full-upgrade"
<tomreyn> if your APT sources are properly configured (they are on a default ubuntu installation from an ISO), you can safely run apt-get dist-upgrade
<bencc> tomreyn: I'm using digitalocean or linode
<zykotick9> bencc: fyi dist-upgrade and full-upgrade are the same thing...
<tomreyn> bencc: i don't claim to know every hosting providers' default ubuntu image in their current versions
<lfowlr> hey guys
<bencc> ok, I'll use dist-upgrade
<lfowlr> how do I copy the data from one tty to the next
<tomreyn> lfowlr: you could store to a file or fifo, transfer via network.
<lfowlr> in /tmp?
<tomreyn> ...or write to a unix domain socket
<lfowlr> how
<tomreyn> listen on, and write to, that is
<akik> lfowlr: if you mean the virtual consoles, you can install gpm which makes mouse copy paste possible
<captain_morgan> amongst several related problems I have, I realized I cannot right click on my titlebars, someone suggested that they're spawning behind the window, anyone seen something like this before?
<tomreyn> lfowlr: sockets: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/socket.1.html
<lfowlr> I get logged out when I join another tty?
<lfowlr> so can't??
<lfowlr> why
<lfowlr> how
<lfowlr> I am afraid it willl happen again
<akik> lfowlr: your xorg session is at ctrl+alt+f7
<lfowlr> yes, but I got logged out
<lfowlr> akik: /
<akik> lfowlr: try again. you probably can't start two unity sessions
<Bashing-om> !info screen | lfowlr
<ubottu> lfowlr: screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-5ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1019 kB
<ioria> compiz it's the issue , i guess
<lfowlr> lol
<lfowlr> that's strange, because with i3 I cn start two i3 sessions.
<lfowlr> no I need gui
<lfowlr> not shit tmux
<akik> even though tmux wasn't suggested. every. time.
<akik> lfowlr: so you have i3 as the first desktop environment and you try to start unity as the second one?
<lfowlr> no in arch linux i3 worked, two instance, but in ubuntu two instances of unity don't wokr
<akik> lfowlr: unity is not i3
<lfowlr> ok. so are you sure we can't have two instances of unity running? what about unity-* in /usr/bin
<lfowlr> so it's impossible?
<akik> lfowlr: i don't know. i know kde and mate work together
<akik> i.e. no conflicts
<Toba> so I made the mistake of installing the amdgpu-pro drivers on my system and also messing up my bios a few months ago... just rescued the machine today with a lot of RTC resetting and then removing packages
<Toba> Several packages were held back including libinput0
<Toba> the last thing I did before rebooting just now was to reinstall libinput0 and update all the packages to the latest 16.04
<Toba> Now I'm sitting at a prompt for the full disk encryption passphrase (the default ubuntu one) and my keyboard doesn't work anymore.
<Toba> I guess it's time to make a bootable USB and try to fix it somehow... anyone seen this situation before and know what went wrong?
<Toba> On the upside, I didn't really have any files I care about on the machine... I could just reinstall the whole OS fresh, I guess
<tomreyn> this sounds broken enough that a reinstall may be worth it.
<Bashing-om> Toba: As a thought . try changing in bios the USB device to "legacy" . See if then what bios hnads off is acceptable by grub .
<cybermaster> Need help with screen brightness.
<cybermaster> Already tried the acpi line in grub file. Any other ideas?
<ioria> cybermaster, can't you set it with xrandr ?
<cybermaster> ioria - Is that a xbacklight replacement?
<ioria> cybermaster, nope
<ioria> cybermaster, xrandr --verbose | grep -i brightness | cut -f2 -d ' '
<cybermaster> Thanks ioria
<ioria> cybermaster, ok
<cybermaster> Do I need to reboot?
<Toba> weirdly enough, a reboot prompted me for the passphrase in a text-console version of the normally somewhat graphical UI that prompts for the password, and then the system booted
<ioria> cybermaster, for what ? than cmd just shows your current brightness
<Toba> Probably an artifact of having still had a few of the AMDGPU-pro driver packages installed, and having only rebooted the one time since uninstalling a bunch of it
<cybermaster> ioria - Oh
<cybermaster> It didn't output anything.
<Toba> gonna dist-upgrade it and reboot again, if it's still acting up i will just do a fresh install
<cybermaster> Oh, wait it did 1.0
<Toba> it was on xenial, upgrading to zesty currently
<ioria> cybermaster, yep
<cybermaster> ioria So I can use xandr to increase the brightness?
<ioria> cybermaster, yes, if you want to change it : xrandr --output <myscrteen>  --brightness <value>
<cybermaster> Myscreteen?
<cybermaster> What do you put in <myscreteen> ioria?
<ioria> cybermaster, xrandr | grep -w connected | awk '{print $1}'
<ioria> cybermaster, what's the output ?
<cybermaster> LVDS
<cybermaster> Thanks ioria
<ioria> cybermaster, ok
<lfowlr> is tmux good or screen? which is the better?
<lfowlr> and easy if possile
<kk4ewt> you need to try both and see which works the best for you and your applicaiton
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, in Ubuntu 16.04, is it possible to copy/paste directories  in the "select file" dialogue?
<Gamoder_> not actually copy files, I mean copy/paste the path
<code_> Hey
<lfowlr> kk4ewt: no tell me
<code_> ioria that command just washed out the screen colors.
<code_> Had to reboot computer.
<ioria> code_, really ?
<code_> yes
<ioria> code_,  that's unfortunate
<code_> What does that mean ioria?
<ioria> code_,  that is unfortunate
<code_> Lol
<code_> Ok
<code_> What else could I try ioria?
<ioria> code_,  idk, dwhat do you suggest ?
<pauljw> Gamoder_, the only way I know to do something like that is to rt click the folder, go to properties and then highlight the location and copy it that way.
<code_> ioria, Idk that's why I'm on here! LOL!
<Gamoder_> pauljw: well, I would like the other way around: got the path from somewhere and want to open this file / a file in that folder
<pauljw> sorry, idk
<pauljw> Gamoder_, how about the "Go" menu item and enter a location
<lfowlr> which is the binaries in /usr/bin to open the gnome terminal?
<xorpad> how do I permenantly change the vm.swappiness varible?
<xorpad> i use sysctl vm.swapiness=0 but it doesn't last, resets after reboot
<akik> xorpad: /etc/sysctl.conf
<xorpad> thank you akik
<tomreyn> xorpad: or create a file in /etc/sysctl.d/
<xorpad> thank you guys
<xorpad> it was getting annoying to be working from swap when i still had 10gb free ram
<lfowlr> there is a script gnome-terminal
<lfowlr> so how do I execute it graphically?
<lfowlr> when I click it it opens in the gedit
<lfowlr> anyone?
<baxx> will the software center download any updates that apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade wouldn't?
<DrManhattan> baxx, the kernel
<DrManhattan> I think the software center is more like a dist-upgrade
<baxx> DrManhattan: the kernel would be updated by software centre but *not* by apt from cli?
<DrManhattan> baxx, gotta use dist-upgrade to upgrade the kernel via apt
<DrManhattan> at least in my experience
<lfowlr> anyone/ is here to tell me ow to execute a script graphically?
<baxx> hm ok, i thought they were the same thing for some reason
<baxx> so in general people have software & updates running, and choose " OK " when it pops up?
<kostkon> baxx, they are the same thing. One exception though: phased updates -> https://askubuntu.com/questions/544256/why-does-software-updater-say-no-updates-available-but-apt-get-upgrade-shows-up
<baxx> oh... so some things only apt will get, and somethings only software & update will get, so that one needs to run both?
<DrManhattan> kostkon, what about the kernel upgrades?
<DrManhattan> apt-get upgrade doesn't upgrade my kernel, but software center
<DrManhattan> does
<kostkon> DrManhattan, I'm not sure what's happening in your case
<DrManhattan> strange
<baxx> kostkon: so running apt-get update; apt-get upgrade should cover everything the GUI popup update has to offer?
<DrManhattan> maybe b/c I went to HWE kernel o stable?
<DrManhattan> on
<kostkon> baxx, more or less. Even better with apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade
<baxx> kostkon: how often would one run dist-upgrade, ?
<lfowlr> hey guys
<lfowlr> how do I execute a script graphically/
<lfowlr> using mouse
<baxx> kostkon: apparently they do exactly the same thing btw , apt full-grade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kostkon> baxx, you don't need to (do it manually), just accept the updates when your updater pop-ups now and then
<EriC^^> lfowlr: make a desktop file for it, or let the file manager run on double click
<kostkon> baxx, apt is a more user-friendly version of apt-get
<xorpad> apt is less functional though
<xorpad> it's got nicer output and works for most stuff, but apt-get adds some things to the mix
<baxx> xorpad: so apt is preferred, and if it doesn't work then apt-get , ?
<baxx> software-update asks for a system restart, I seem to remember reading somewhere that a restart wasn't needed for software installs on Linux ( like it often is on windows )
<tomreyn> baxx: that's usually correct, but there are some softwares which do require a restart, sometimes legimately, sometimes not, but it's difficult to tell those situations apart programmatically.
<Bashing-om> baxx: maybe this : https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ will start to explain .
<tomreyn> baxx: namely, updates to kernel images and libc require reboots to apply.
<Katronix> hi all, can someone look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/25703001/ does Operation not permitted, this mean that the port is blocked?
<tomreyn> Katronix: the system trying to send those packets is under restrictions which disallos such packets to be sent.
<tomreyn> this can be for various reasons, it's not that easy to tell. usually you'll see such in a VM or container which has network capability restrictions applied against it.
<Katronix> okay, from the server I'm trying to test localhost:8000 can open via a web browser, but externally it times out. I've told ufw to open the port, anything else I can do?
<tomreyn> Katronix: you could use netcat to test
<tomreyn> from a remote host: nc -vv ip_address_of_your_server 8000
<Katronix> came back as connection refused
<tomreyn> Katronix so something between the client running nc and the server at ip_address_of_your_server:8000 is actively rejecting connection attempts
<lfowlr> EriC^^: when i right click there is no run this thing option?? that's my problem so how do I run it graphically?
<lfowlr> how will the nautilus run this file? it only opens it
<lfowlr> anyone knows how to run a file as a program using mouse?
<lfowlr> and bash file
<kostkon> lfowlr, have you made it an executable?
<GlobalAtom> how do i get apfs to work in ubuntu
<GlobalAtom> i need to mount a apfs partiton
<kostkon> GlobalAtom, the new apple fs?
<GlobalAtom> yes
<GlobalAtom> so no one knows
<lfowlr> kostkon: it has executble permisson, and it's a file
<lfowlr> kostkon: what do you mean, ./file works fine
<kostkon> lfowlr, just make a desktop file for it and place it in ~/.local/share/applications
<kostkon> lfowlr, or just keep it on your desktop
<kostkon> lfowlr, keep the desktop file and "hide" that executable file somewhere, eg. rename it from filename to .filename, etc.
<GlobalAtom> thx everyone!
<kostkon> lfowlr, make sure you set Terminal=true in your desktop file
<kostkon> lfowlr, if you want to keep an terminal window open that will show the output of your script
<hoshimeguri> hi guys, so uh, i have a problem here:
<hoshimeguri> i'm running lubuntu 16.04.2 on a laptop with intel pentium n3710 (braswell), 4gb ram and 128gb ssd. i have posted this question on #lubuntu, but i thought i'd just post it here as well
<hoshimeguri> the thing is, whenever i go on youtube and play 1080p videos, it either lags so hard or plays smoothly for several minutes and the next thing i know, my computer has come to a complete stop and i have no choice but to hold the power button for several seconds to shut it down
<debsan> hoshimeguri, did you configure a swap partition ?
<hoshimeguri> there is swap, partition 3, 4.2gb
<hoshimeguri> sometimes when booting, it doesn't even reach the login screen. some other times, i'm just running some non-intensive tasks at the same time and it freezes and i have to hold the power button to turn it off. i've tried intel_max.cstate 1, using the intel microcode and reverted it back, disabling hardware acceleration and turning it back on.... none really helped
<hoshimeguri> my firmware is 4.10 if that helps
<hoshimeguri> oh and this laptop originally came with ubuntu 14.04 preinstalled but i removed it in favour of lubuntu because ubuntu felt so slow for some reason. but given the specs, is it really *that* slow? i honestly don't think so
<hoshimeguri> strangely though, it breezed through the 1080p mkv files that i throw on it. they're typically around 3000kbps in bitrate
<tosmann> hoshimeguri: that's an Atom CPU you have there, and one of the slower ones. Expect Atom to have even _less_ performance than a Celeron version of the fully fledged CPU.
<hoshimeguri> umm... an atom? i thought it was pentium
<reisio> fewer performance
<hoshimeguri> this particular laptop of mine came with 2 versions: one with celeron n3050, one with pentium n3710. mine's the latter
<bloop> why don't this launcher work
<bloop> it's in /usr/share/applications
<bloop> the command is correct
<bloop> and why aren't ~/.local/share/applications added to the dashboard recent application list
<reisio> hoshimeguri: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you, anyway
<hoshimeguri> yep. intel pentium n3710 @ 1.6ghz, boost-able to 2.6ghz
<hoshimeguri> and it's a quad core
<hoshimeguri> of course i won't expect it to do intensive video editing and gaming, but playing 1080p videos?
<reisio> heheh
<reisio> formerlly code named bras well
<reisio> :p
<reisio> hoshimeguri: well, let me ask you this
<reisio> did your computer with an n3710 processor even come with a monitor that can do 1080 res?
<hoshimeguri> well, no, but i watch on 1080p because the 720p is low for me
<hoshimeguri> *720p is too low for me
<wasutton3_battle> so im working on trying to get a python3 script to run when i suspend and resume.
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> i have a tv connected to my ubuntu laptop using a lan cable, how can i share my network to the tv?
<mattfly> from command line
<reisio> mattfly: with significant education
<reisio> or simply via networkmanager's GUI
<reisio> hoshimeguri: nothing to do with my question
<wasutton3_battle> https://ptpb.pw/Wla9 thats the sleep/resume script i have in /lib/systemd/system-sleep/00-denon
<mattfly> i dont have clie network managers
<mattfly> gui*
<reisio> bummer
<reisio> why not
<mattfly> i dont
<mattfly> i have one but didnt work
<hoshimeguri> reisio: i know, but i'm simply explaining why i'm watching 1080p video on 1366x768 screen
<hoshimeguri> is that really the reason why it crashes?
<wasutton3_battle> i've got the python scripts chmodded and accessable by any user, but they still dont' seem to be executing, is there something i have to execute to let systemd know about the new script?
<reisio> hoshimeguri: ah, well
<reisio> 768 is only 48 pixels greater than 720
<reisio> so 720 should look perfect
<reisio> wasutton3_battle: when do you want them to execute, & why?
<wasutton3_battle> i want poweroff to execute when suspending, because it turns off the amplifier the computer is connected to
<wasutton3_battle> i want power on to excecute when waking up for the same reason
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> sorry I only know proper sysvinit
<reisio> try asking #systemd
<hoshimeguri> so.... my laptop crashes because it tries to play a 1080p video on an hd screen? or are you saying that the workaround is simply to settle on 720p instead?
<reisio> no
<reisio> 1080p is a waste on your laptop, whether it crashes or not
<reisio> you say it crashes when you play a video?
<reisio> describe this 'crash'?
<wasutton3_battle> reisio, im open to other solutions as well, if you can implent them given a workin 17.04 installation
<reisio> the init system is a good way to do it, I just don't know systemd
<reisio> because it's dumb
<wasutton3_battle> systemd isn't dumb. its just not terribly unixy, it solves a LOT of problems that existed prior
<hoshimeguri> reisio: not just playing a video. sometimes it won't even boot to the login screen, sometimes just doing several non-intensive asks at the same time would bring it to a complete stop, then i have to hold the power button to turn it off
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, what gpu does it have in it?
<hoshimeguri> hd graphics 405
<reisio> hoshimeguri: sounds like it's overheating
<reisio> hoshimeguri: send it back
<reisio> you could check the temp regularly to confirm
<hoshimeguri> how do i check the temps, btw? as you can see, i'm new
<reisio> is it a republic of gaming laptop?
<wasutton3_battle> nah, something else is up
<hoshimeguri> i think it's not the temps, but i can't be really sure
<reisio> it could be the storage, too
<reisio> try using a live OS for the same duration
<reisio> that would only use RAM
<wasutton3_battle> reisio, that doesn't work unless you use the --to-ram option. which, afaik hasn't existed on livecds for a LONG time
<reisio> that is actually the only way any live OS ever works
<hoshimeguri> alright, will try later. and uh i'm also pretty sure the installation is not corrupt because running sudo debsums -cs on it yields nothing
<wasutton3_battle> no, it still uses the device its installed on (CD/DVD/USB/Floppy)
<wasutton3_battle> just not as much as the ram
<reisio> you're either overheating or your storage is locking up, or some more awful form of broken hardware
<reisio> if you have time you can replace hardware bits to find out; otherwise return it
<Loshki> wasutton3_battle: there used to be at least one live CD/DVD that let you boot and then remove the DVD so you could boot live and then use it to burn something. Knoppix?
<reisio> wasutton3_battle: all I heard from those msgs was that you agree it uses ram
<reisio> which it does
<wasutton3_battle> yep, that was knoppix's claim to fame
<wasutton3_battle> reisio, well then you need to re-read my messages. because theres a lot more in there then what you read
<Loshki> Well, I needed that Knoppix functionality at least once in my life.
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, its probably not hardware. IIRC HD graphics 405 is relatively new, i.e. skylake era?
<reisio> wasutton3_battle: pass
<wasutton3_battle> Loshki, i've still got damn small linux floating around somewhere
<hoshimeguri> wasutton3_battle: the soc was announced april 2016
<hoshimeguri> yeah, i think it's around skylake era
<wasutton3_battle> right, and iirc, there were some kernel issues with the latest intel processors (idk if that pentium is based on that particular architecture)
<wasutton3_battle> what version of *buntu are you running?
<hoshimeguri> that suggested me to use intel_max.cstate, right?
<wasutton3_battle> that im not sure
<hoshimeguri> uhh, lubuntu 16.04.2 on kernel 4.10
<hoshimeguri> man, i admit i'm a newbie, but this is just odd....
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, the last time you did an update? and are you on 16.04 for LTS support?.
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, no worries we were all newbies once.
<hoshimeguri> yes i am on 16.04 for lts support. last time was yesterday, can't exactly remember when
<reisio> no such thing as long term support
<reisio> just long term putting off of updates
<bazhang> reisio, yes there is
<reisio> nope
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, hmmm i wonder if those changes got backported
<bazhang> reisio, please dont spread that
<reisio> I don't even have any toast, bazhang
<wasutton3_battle> reisio, if you want to continue this, i suggest you go emerge world for a few hours
<reisio> wasutton3_battle: good idea
<bazhang> reisio, take the chatter and off brand humor elsewhere
<reisio> bazhang: you brought up spreading things, not me
<bazhang> reisio, I wont ask again, keep it simply topical, not the extended editorializing
<hoshimeguri> wasutton3_battle: in software & updates i unchecked xenial-backports because the phrase "unsupported updates" scares me lol
<cmdbit> join #perl
<wasutton3_battle> hoshimeguri, i hate to say it, but the backports needed might be in those. i'm not 100% certain though
<reisio> bazhang: you haven't asked once yet, you great ignoramus
#ubuntu 2018-10-01
<canurabus> Hi all. I tried to install (k)ubuntu 18.04 to a usb flash drive but its unusably slow. The install itself took a couple of hours and it takes about 15 minutes just to boot to login. After logging in, I haven't bothered waiting long enough to wait for the desktop to load (+30mins...)
<qwebirc22304> how old is your machine ?
<canurabus> The drive is USB 3 and I was hoping it would be fast enough to use
<canurabus> Fairly recent, its a Dell XPS 13 I bought a year ago. It has 2x usb 3.0 and 1x thunderbolt
<qwebirc22304> OK. I was more checking for RAM capacity
<qwebirc22304> 1 year old is fine
<qwebirc22304> maybe the kernel somehow is not setup to use the usb3 and ou end up with very low usb1 controller speed or worse...
<qwebirc22304> did you try using a usb2 drive ?
<canurabus> I used a USB2 live install disk to do the installtion to the USB3 drive and that seemed reasonably fast
<canurabus> But I don't have a USB2 drive big enough to do a full install on
<qwebirc22304> I see. I don't know much of latest ubuntu/kernels unfortunately. Connected to get some help with a boot issue when using Nvidia drivers
<qwebirc22304> I am very rusted (no issues in ~9years when I used my previous PC). I can't even find some key logs !
<canurabus> good old nvidia trouble
<canurabus> scour the xorg log for errors, copy and paste into google, waste X hours etc etc
<canurabus> though tbh ive had a mostly decent experience with nvidia drivers
<qwebirc22304> the xorg log is not present anywhere
<qwebirc22304> I have an old xorg.log in ~username/.local/share/xorg/*
<qwebirc22304> but not correct date
<qwebirc22304> I removed those old ones, restarted : no X logs
<qwebirc22304> so somehow X is not even loaded
<qwebirc22304> but I can't find any error anywhere (no errors in /var/log/syslog, nor kern.log, nor systemctl -xb)
<qwebirc22304> I am stuck: no log, no error...
<canurabus> I don't remember exactly what to do but what happens if you try to start x manually?
<canurabus> Also maybe the logs are now part of journalctl?
<canurabus> or journald or whatever its called
<qwebirc22304> apt-get purge Nvidia* , reboot, hop I get a gnome session. But I am on nouveau
<qwebirc22304> can't use a video editing software that I have with that
<qwebirc22304> and I get back Xorg log in my user. So I am using X11
<Ookma-Kyi> help
<TimeDoctor> Ookma-Kyi: please ask your question
<Ookma-Kyi> I need to undo this: sudo ln -s /etc/nginx/sites-available/example.com /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/
<Bashing-om> qwebirc22304: what shows ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<TimeDoctor> Ookma-Kyi: rm /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/example.com
<Ookma-Kyi> ok ty
<TimeDoctor> as root, so, sudo it
<Ookma-Kyi> ok anyone here know how to stop certbot from servicing my previous domain?
<EriC^^> Ookma-Kyi: i think it uses some cronjob
<canurabus> I tested the r/w speed on my drive and its (100/40 MB/s). Looking at dmesg output, the line "EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)" takes 280 seconds. Anyone know what could be causing such a huge delay? ANy logs or something I can look at etc
<gambl0re> i plan on getting a new external monitor for my laptop. will i have to download some drivers in order for my desktop monitor to display full resoultion or should it work straight out the box?
<pagetelegram> anyone know how to get gobi 3000 modem to work?
<pagetelegram> ubuntu
<Talsin> i want to remove all traces of snap and snapd, how can i remove the snap core ?
<Talsin> sudo snap remove core --revision 5330      -- doesnt work
<MrCrackPotBuilde> try with the purge option
<MrCrackPotBuilde> sudo apt autoremove --purge snapd
<Talsin> that did it thanks
<Bashing-om> Talsin: Might want to remove a bit more : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2328152 .
<Talsin> nah, got what i needed, removed snap and the "core snap", waste of ram on a server
<MrCrackPotBuilde> auto remove should remove its dependencies along with the application
<AuroraAvenue> Soound
<AuroraAvenue> I need to burn an mp3 dvd on buntu - what program do I use ?
<AuroraAvenue> No-one answered - therefore I am on the room service.
<ZPQ> morrn
<boblamont> For the past little while, I've been getting "ALSA error: snd_mixer_attach failed: Connection refused." intermittenrly. I can solve it with pulseaudio -k followed by pulseaudio -v, but it would be nice to just stop it from happeneing. It may have started when I plugged in an imic usb audio interface.
<marataziat> Are there linux alternatives for https://www.producthunt.com/alternatives/helium-3 ?
<hateball> marataziat: If GNOME has an option for always keeping a window on top, that seems like it is what that thing does
<hateball> KDE Plasma (well kwin) lets you set such options
<gambl0r3> i plan on getting a new external monitor for my laptop. will i have to download some drivers in order for my desktop monitor to display full resoultion or should it work straight out the box?
<hateball> gambl0r3: it should just work
<hateball> but if you intend to use different DPI settings for the internal and external screens you are not going to have a nice time
<gambl0r3> hateball, what do you mean?
<gambl0r3> my laptop has a 1366 x 768. my external will be a 2560 x 1440 resolution
<gambl0r3> will that cause problems?
<hateball> gambl0r3: the resolution will not be a problem most likely, but if you wanted to have different DPI on both screens that would be a problem
<hateball> gambl0r3: for instance, I am guessing GNOME uses a 96DPI default tho I may be wrong. Now if you use a 4K monitor some might find that too small for text, and as such would want to adjust DPI
<gambl0r3> i plan on getting a 27" wqhd 2560 x 1440 resolution.
<hateball> gambl0r3: you should be just fine
<Edisto> Where can I find kernel 4.15.0-33?
<Edisto> I'm having issues  booting iwth 4.15.0-34 and amdgpu-pro
<nwe> Edisto: kernel.org
<Edisto> nwe: i don't see a list on the site >.<
<Edisto> hmm... i really don't want to use amdgpu-pro if it is going to break every .01 difference in update. They need to come up with a opencl 1.2 that is open source
<nwe> I mean kernel 4.15 ( the vanilla kernel). grab it and  build it by yourself. otherwise you should try too downgrade kernel..
<Edisto> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ doesn't have any previous versions or even 34
<Neptu> Hej have a problem with rsync
<Neptu> Hej have a problem with rsync I do the --exclude '*.zip' but still is taking zip files from all over the folders.... So I wonder if '**/zip' should be the way to go'
<geirha> Neptu: Try #rsync
<Shabbysheik> Neptu: the command is --exclude='*.zip'
<Shabbysheik> you need an equals in there
<SimonNL> --exclude=PATTERN        clearly
<gpap> Hello everybody!
<gpap> i would like to add one more problem with ubuntu 18.04 and gnome 3. I was trying to manage the high memory usage into my 4gb ram system, by hitting alt+f2  and then typing r
<linux> hi guys ,what are the easiest commands to reinstall grub from livecd ??
<gpap> to restart my gnome session
<gpap> after this command my system hanged and even after rebooting i was stopped at the boot splashscreen, leaving gnome 3 totaly unusable. So i reverted in kde, witch is working normaly
<pragomer> I have two audio cds that do not open in ubuntu 18.04
<pragomer> even sudo mount -r /dev/sr0 /mnt
<pragomer> says no devices found
<yossarianuk> hi - running 18.04 - I am trying to use Virgil in KVM - however I get the message 'This QEMU doesn't support spice OpenGL'
<yossarianuk> is this feature missing from the ubuntu packages ?
<welcomeparty> Hi guys, I have an issue with my slowdown performance on my ubuntu 18.04 LTS(GNOME) when using second external monitor, it seems so laggy. Do you have an idea why?
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: which graphics card and driver is in use, how's the external monitor connected, is there anything about it on "dmesg -w" (unplug monitor, run this command, plug in monitor, see messages printed)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<welcomeparty> @tomreyn http://termbin.com/hq72 regarding my installed drivers
<welcomeparty> processor: AMD 7th Gen APU A12-9700P Quad Core, GPU: Radeon R8 M435DX Dual Graphics
<welcomeparty> i tried to check on AMD supported drivers list, mine is not on the list
<welcomeparty> and since it is APU, even my APU only supported for windows
<welcomeparty> @tomreyn this is the dmesg output after repluggin the hdmi port monitor http://termbin.com/hsum
<welcomeparty> i dont know what caused it, maybe unsync hardware compatibility which reduces frame rate?
<welcomeparty> when i use the built in laptop monitor the performance suddenly back to normal
<tomreyn> welcomeparty: could it be that the DC cable is just bad?
<tomreyn> does this also happen after a clean boot, without the system going into / returning from standby / hibernation?
<tomreyn> the drivers seems to have been reinitialized a couple times, maybe /var/log/syslog has more information on why this is.
<tomreyn> * driveR
<pagetelegram> after make, then what? https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial
<pagetelegram> for gobi modem support
<gpunk> https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial/wiki/Installing-GobiSerial
<pagetelegram> thank you
<gpunk> :)
<gpap> well regarding my previous post, i was successful to restore the stock ubuntu gnome 3 session by using dconf
<gpap> dcnof reset -f /org/gnome/
<JuJUBee> does iptables have some limitation on filesize for download?
<SwedeMike> JuJUBee: you mean the amount of total traffic one can transfer per session? I have never heard of anything like that, no.
<JuJUBee> SwedeMike, I am getting network errors when I try to download files to my classroom computers, but the server itself has no problem
<SwedeMike> JuJUBee: what makes you think this has to do with filesize?
<JuJUBee> I'm just trying to figure this out.
<Silenced> The repository <something> does not have a release file. How to fix this issue? This issue makes the update to fail
<pagetelegram> Do I need to restart computer before my system can see my gobi modem? https://github.com/casastorta/gobiserial/wiki/Installing-GobiSerial <- just followed.
<pagetelegram> going to restart brb
<pagetelegram> Anyone experience installing drivers for Gobi Sierra Wireless device?
<moosenonny10> JuJUBee: it does have ratelimiting though.
<pagetelegram> What is best way to get WWAN working. Got GSM modem, Gobi 3000?
<pagetelegram> Was working fine in Windows, now on Ubuntu....most get working by tomorrow
<pagetelegram> Is there any linux distro with out of box sierra modem support?
<pagetelegram> I'm lost trying to get support working on my system
<lotus|NUC> !patience | pagetelegram
<ubottu> pagetelegram: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotus|NUC> pagetelegram: if you find a !bug in #ubuntu, please report it
<yossarianuk> has anyone got opengl support for Virgil in ubuntu working ?
<welcomeparty> @tomreyn: i dont think DC cable is bad. it is still decent. and i didnt find anything on /var/log/syslog
<yossarianuk> As it appears qemu isn;t compiled with the correct option in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<roger_padactor> my nano keeps messing up, I don't know whats going on but Ill delete 4 characters and it will jump to the next line or previous line blanking out the line.
<se-sm-ca> roger_padactor: what version?
<roger_padactor> se-sm-ca, tunes out i think its this bug.
<roger_padactor> https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1436
<se-sm-ca> roger_padactor: oh interesting, haven't seen that one. I did experience backspace deleting whole words in 3.0, 3.1 fixed it
<pagetelegram> Is there a tool like Rufus but for Linux in the ubuntu fam?
<hateball> pagetelegram: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<pagetelegram> thanks hateball
<genii> woeusb, also
<aruns> Hey guys, need some help, working on a dedicated backup server running on Ubuntu 18.04 for a client, and cannot connect to an ethernet interface named ens1f1 - it shows up under ip link show and when I do dmesg | grep 'ens1f1' - but not sure how to proceed.
<aruns> I will check /etc/network/interfaces
<pagetelegram> genii, got the woeusb with updated PPA thanks
<lotus|NUC> aruns: join #ubuntu-server volunteers might take a look at your issue
<aruns> OK, thanks lotus|NUC
<antal> aruns: you will have a blast, the keyword you are looking for is "netplan", that's the new system handling the network, good luck
<jeromelanteri> Hi, i have a problem to configure network. It was working (ubuntu-18.04) but no more now. i have mate desktop and networkmanager, but i read also some networking systemd and netplan... this make me confuse. The mate config GUI for network doesn't start anymore (error)... Could you help me to resolve my problem please ?
<jeromelanteri> ho also, i do config eth0 (no wifi, it is a ethernet connection), and he can see the router, but no internet (broadcast stay 0.0.0.0 instead of 192.168.2.1)
<jeromelanteri> kernel 4.14-69-148
<pagetelegram> woeusb creates thumb that boots to grub prompt....no idea what to do there.
<lotus|NUC> pagetelegram: woeusb is not officially supported by the ubuntu community, ask the maintainer please
<mouses> pagetelegram: for creating a bootable USB stick from ISO, I highly recommend etcher.io
<mouses> https://etcher.io/
<pagetelegram> I've used etcher before, last time I used it it didn't create a bootable USB from DVD ISO file.
<pagetelegram> I'll try again, tho frankly I keep hitting dead ends. I hope I'm wrong trying etcher again
<pagetelegram> thanks
<coz_> there is also, throguh flatpak, fedora media writer,
<coz_> as far as I can tell, it's perfect
<coz_> not sure, and doubtful it
<coz_> is in the ubuntu repos
<pagetelegram> thanks
<coz_> pagetelegram, check your repo for FMW or fedora media writer, it would be interesting to see if it is there
<pagetelegram> not a default in PPAs. Going to look for a PPA to add.
<coz_> dont think it is on a ppa
<coz_> pagetelegram, I dont think its on a ppa, and not sure about installation on ubuntu, however with flappak    flatpak install flathub org.fedoraproject.MediaWriter
<coz_> pagetelegram,   then    flatpak run org.fedoraproject.MediaWriter
<coz_> pagetelegram,  let me know if it works, if you try it
<pagetelegram> "error: app/org.fedoraproject.MediaWriter/x86_64/master not installed"
<coz_> darrn
<coz_> pagetelegram, that's a real shame, fmw is one of the best I have tried
<coz_> let me check
<coz_> pagetelegram, I cant find an ubuntu ppa or installation , you may be stuck with etcher, which is also real nice
<hateball> pagetelegram: personally I just use dd
<lotus|NUC> +1 hateball
<pagetelegram> I think non will work I even tried DD before as well. I think all these tools do the same. Rufus does more, I think the new boot standard with BIOS efii or something is the issue
<jeromelanteri> no help with network ?
<lotus|NUC> jeromelanteri: to get your issue solved, try to re-ask your question with all details in one line, once in a while
<pagetelegram> That is my chief issue is no help yet with getting GSM modem to work. Which is why I'm meandering different distros. Need Sierra Gobi 2000 supported for 3G internet access. Cause the alternative is an unreliable WIFI connection
<jeromelanteri> ok, ubuntu-18.04 mate desktop GUI etwork config can not start (error), i have networkmanager and networkd and netplan installed... i disable networkd (i supposed to use networkmanager only because of GUI mate tools). I arrived to setup a eth0 IPv4, but no broadcast config (0.0.0.0 isntead of 192.168.2.1). I'm searching for an help and netplan/networkd make me fell very confused.
<jeromelanteri> lotus|NUC, is it more clear and suffisant ?
<lotus|NUC> jeromelanteri: thats good mate, now be patient if someone knows they surely will help
<jeromelanteri> lotus|NUC, ok. I think it is maybe related with new netplan/networkd against networkmanager... maybe...
<Talsin> what is best way to stop the iscsid from starting on boot without doing 'sudo apt remove open-iscsi' ?
<jeromelanteri> sudo systemctl diable
<jeromelanteri> disable
<adrian_1908> Talsin: I'm not familiar with it, but if it's launched by a systemd unit, what jeromelanteri said should work.
<Talsin> thanks
<Talsin> cheers
<jeromelanteri> Talsin, you should find it (if it is a systemd deamon) by command: sudo systemctl status (then search)
<Talsin> cool, yeah i got it this once with 'sudo /etc/init.d/iscsid stop', but i dont wanna do that every boot
<jeromelanteri> and then, the most used commands for systemctl (as systemd control) are: mask, unmask, enable, disable, start stop status, and --failed.
<jeromelanteri> init.d method is the "old" system V one method
<jeromelanteri> or BSD one
<Talsin> yeah i been away from linux a long time
<Talsin> lol
<jeromelanteri> welcome back
<ilias_gr> hi all. does any one maybe know where are stored notification area (sys tray) icons for skype ?
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, not really, it can be any places... but there is a command tool for find that... it is "find"
<mouses> Morning, everyone - having a crazy problem that I have been trying to solve for over a year now on Xubuntu 16.04 - anywhere from 5 mins to sometimes hours after bootup, I experience very strange graphical corruption.  In terminals, I get weird corruption like this: https://imgtc.com/a/Lh7O4HT ->  this corruption also shows in applications (for example, when scrolling a list of files in Thunar, letters will be
<mouses> drawn 'on top' of eachother).  So far I have tried - memtest86 (10 passes, all clear), disabling compositing, changing system fonts, different terminal emulators, a full re-install of the OS, returning the system for refurb and having it replaced, ... no matter what I do, I get this issue.
<mouses> The fact that the corruption is visable in xfce4-screenshooter leads me to think this has to be something to do with xorg, but I am just totally stuck on this.  Anyone had any ideas of where I could start?
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: i want to locate/find where those icons are stored to replace thme with faenza icons because the system does not replaced them automattically
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, so with find: sudo find / -type f -name "*skype*" &2>/dev/null
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: locate also do the job, isn't it?
<jeromelanteri> or more localy it can be earched inside /usr/local/share, or /usr/share or /home/your_user_name
<jeromelanteri> locate is not so powerfull than find, because 1/ you have to rrefresh a database and 2/ he search in home dir
<jeromelanteri> find is just perfect
<Talsin> mouses: is your graphics chip or graphics ram overheating ?
<mouses> Talsin: Forgot to mention that = no, checked all temps - 100% in normal range.  This can even happen on a cold system (hours without power, and then suddenly 5 mins after boot)
<mouses> Talsin: it's making me crazy lol - literally tried everything I could think of or google for a year now, including totally replacing the hardware.  Still happens.
<Talsin> mouse the time delay is what makes me suspect heating
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: i am looking for 3 icons. The first show the use active, the 2nd in "do not disturb" option and the 3rd "invisible". which is the best way/command to use find to locate them?
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, there is also an option for find for he doesn't go to search out of the mounted file system where you define the directory target
<mouses> Talsin: Yeah, I wish it was a heat thing - this system runs cold and nice even with booted for weeks
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, the best command should be relative to user conception of what is the best. Best can be quick or exhaustive or/and any other considerations
<Talsin> ilias_gr: try the find command suggested, or find / | grep -i "\.ico$" 2>/dev/null
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: i tried with the command you wrote above but nothing was returned
<jeromelanteri> so for me, best should be to target the possible dirs... /usr/share, /usr/locale/share, /home/user_name
<jeromelanteri> (so 3 commands)
<ilias_gr> Talsin: it is not sure that the extension is .ico
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, also do you have an idea of the name of this icon you are searching for ?
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, or with what it was installed ?
<Talsin> try .png .jpg .bmp    .... use your initiative
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: maybe "invisible"
<jeromelanteri> .ico
<ilias_gr> or something like that
<jeromelanteri> there is also an option for "not visible file"
<jeromelanteri> it should NOT be a file start by "."
<Talsin> mouses are you sure your video chipset is fully supported ?
<jeromelanteri> an other one idea is to use the package manager good option to find dpendencies files of the package installed...
<mouses> Talsin: I assume so - how would one check that?
<Talsin> mouses read that fine manual, hehehe
<mouses> grrrrr
<mouses> fair answer :)
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: i used Software to install it
<Talsin> mouse actually i'd start with /var/log
<jeromelanteri> mouses, a lspci should give the first info to search for... then from the manufacturer web site, you should find for linux support more informations...
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, which Software ?
<mouses> yeah, on it :)  thanks Talsin and jeromelanteri
<yuggniiks> I just purchased the Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Server book.   In it they describe that accessing Samba shares from Windows 10 is an issue (for windows 10).  It then goes on to show how to do it, but I'm not able to follow the steps.  Does anyone have a good resource for this?
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: Software 3.20.5 "A nice way to manage the software on your system"
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, ho ok, i don't know this application. does it search for maintened distro packages or does it go for install source files from somewhere ?
<jeromelanteri> anyway, you can use package manager (so apt for ubuntu) to search if there is a package name for skype there ?
<jeromelanteri> then read the man page of apt for find the best option to show dependencies files of this pskype package
<jeromelanteri> if it is source file installed, then you should be able to localte it (most probably inside /usr/locale/share OR /opt/)
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, for exemple, try: apt list --installed | grep skype
<Younder> Man pages are a pain. You can't tree's for the forest. I someties think it is the tire market concept between O'Reilly's series.
<jeromelanteri> Younder, i understand what you mean... but that really depend of manual pages and your knowledge of man command tool.
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: the system returns: WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<jeromelanteri> wow
<Talsin> i like man pages, omg who remember the 'info' doc system, does that still even get used ?
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, well, i'm a ubuntu/debian beginer. Usually i'm on archlinux or archlab or FreeBSD
<Talsin> oh wow yes info is on my system
<jeromelanteri> so why you rCLI is unstable ? i don' know...
<Younder> Talsin, info just uses man if nothing else is available
<jeromelanteri> Talsin, BSD hold some old fashion style for any good reason if you like that...
<Younder> EMACS is sort of a slowly falling star yes
<Talsin> info is like emacs it's amazing if you care to spend weeks/months learning to use it
<jeromelanteri> emacs is a owerfull editor for devs
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: look...i found thousands of png icons and i am trying to locate those 3 icons. wait a moment plz
<Talsin> ive heard people call emacs an operating system, lol
<jeromelanteri> and emacs has also spacemacs for emacs beginners and can have evil mode for vim users (because we love vim)
<Younder> info work's best if you are familiar the the emacs command shortcuts.
<jeromelanteri> ilias_gr, good
<Talsin> vim is life
<jeromelanteri> vim is efficient and so quick, yes. but also emacs is very good for dev things. emacsis like a powerfull IDE
<jeromelanteri> and if you use them with tmux... woooooow
<Younder> GNU EMACS - Generally Not Used Except for Middle Aged Computer Scientists ;)
<jeromelanteri> and i3 desktop... OMG !!!
<jeromelanteri> Younder, i think you should change d by g actually.
<jeromelanteri> well... i still very confuse with my network and this netplan/networking vs networmanager things on ubuntu. no helo there ?
<Talsin> yeah BSD has a great rep, i looked at FreeBSD for a while, but im lazy, linux is familiar, and ubuntu is easy
<jeromelanteri> Talsin, bah actualy for e archlinux is easy and understandable and ubuntu is... well... unfamilliar and sometime starnge.
<jeromelanteri> FreeBSD is strong and stable, and have powerfull tools like poudriere
<Talsin> heh well i came from oldschool debian,
<Younder> jeromelanteri, Well network-manager is on Ubuntu desktop but lacking from Ubuntu server. Where you have to set things up manually.
<Younder> I have both on my network.
<jeromelanteri> Talsin, maybe you will also want to have a look to new concept of functional configured distro ?
<Talsin> maybe...
<jeromelanteri> like like NixOS
<Talsin> i dunno what that entails
<jeromelanteri> the idea is like what is haskell vs C++ for dev
<jeromelanteri> but for maintain a distribution
<jeromelanteri> NixOS has some container for install applications with there own libs, and has a kind of specific config file for automation updates
<Talsin> just googled it, looks interesting
<Talsin> but still another advantage of ubuntu is the wide userbase and support
<Talsin> not just for tech help, but things like amazon EC2
<jeromelanteri> well... it is late there in Thailand (for me). Yes good support, correct (that is why i use it for my odroid-xu4 ARM). Archlinux has a good wiki also.
<jeromelanteri> i want to go to bed... wife is waiting for his lion.... bye friends.
<Talsin> goodnight :)
<Younder> For me that NVIDIA uses it for it DGX series workstation/servers is a big plus.
<Talsin> heh a unix box that nivida chips work on?  unpossible !
<Younder> Talsin, I've been using NVIDIA with unix for 6 years and it has always been supported. You need stem to play any serious games
<Younder> steam
<Younder> You need to install the NVIDIA drivers separately
<Younder> There is also a NVIDIA dockeer that allows you combine NVIDIa and dokcer. (Might require a Titan)
<ilias_gr> jeromelanteri: is it possible that those icons are inside the program and not in separate dir?
<JimBuntu> ilias_gr, it is possible they are in a .so file
<ilias_gr> JimBuntu: any idea to force the system read the faenza corresponding icons?
<JimBuntu> It could be quite difficult. This would require looking at Skype and your specific distro/set up to understand how the icons are being called and from where. Sorry, I'm not a skype user.
<yuggniiks> Hi.  Any experience with Samba share & Windows 10?   I've tried both the ubuntu 18.04 server book, and http://www.ubuntuboss.com/how-to-set-up-windows-file-shares-in-ubuntu-18-04-with-samba/ with no luck.
<Talsin> good luck with that, MS deliberatly make it difficult, even if you get it working it will prob break again in a few weeks
<ilias_gr> JimBuntu: i understand that and i have already some times changed the icons for other applications because the didn't change automatically. but now i cannot find those 3 icons and replace them with faenza corresponding icons (faenza has already icons for these status ie. online, do not disturbe, invisible etc)
<Talsin> considered making your own icons? or downloading some free ones, might be faster
<ilias_gr> Talsin: and put them where to be located from the system automatically instead of current icons?
<Talsin> just a suggestion... you can decide the best use of your time
<ilias_gr> i found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/503267/change-skype-tray-icon but i am not sure if it will work under xenial and for current Skype's version (8.31.0.92)
<Talsin> i glanced at that article,  /usr/share/pixmaps/skype/   isnt what you are looking for ?
<ilias_gr> Talsin: there is no such directory
<Talsin> try this
<Talsin> hmm, what is the skype install package name ?
<ilias_gr> Talsin: skypeforlinux or skype, plain
<Talsin> so do dpkg -L skype
<Talsin> list the package contents, you cant help but find the icon files, if they exist
<ilias_gr> Talsin: it is not skype/skypeforlinux it is something under /snap but i cannot understand how or what
<Talsin> oh god snap
<Talsin> sorry snap is new to me, i understand its sandboxed apps, thats about it
<Talsin> im not even on desktop, im a server guy with just a bash prompt
<Talsin> i removed snap from my dev server yesterday
<Talsin> note the point of sandboxed apps is to isolate them for the rest of system, thats why you cant find it
<Talsin> its all probably in a compressed mountable filesystem file
<pragmaticenigma> Talsin: If you aren't familiar with something, please avoid making assumptions
<Talsin> ive seen that snap mounts loop filesystems
<pragmaticenigma> Talsin: snaps are not compressed, depending on the build, they isolated from the rest of the system
<Talsin> thats enough for the above statments to be true
<nacc> ilias_gr: what is your question about the skype snap?
<ilias_gr> nacc: i want to find the way to replace systray (xfce notification area) icons for skype from default to faenza corresponding icons
<nacc> ilias_gr: using the snap? you need to contact the snap owner, iirc.
<nacc> ilias_gr: `snap info skype`, see the contact line
<ilias_gr> nacc: is it a snap application actually? i installed it through Software for Ubuntu
<Talsin> well i dont see skype in 'apt search'
<nacc> ilias_gr: `which skype`
<pragmaticenigma> ilias_gr: There are presently two ways to install skype. One is from the .deb file downloaded from Microsoft, the other is via a snap in the Ubuntu Software center
<nacc> ilias_gr: i don't know how you have it installed
<ilias_gr> Talsin: it isn't in ubuntu software center too
<nacc> ilias_gr: i'm guessing snap, unless you did it manually
<Talsin> snap, he said  Ubuntu Software center, or words to that effect
<ilias_gr> i didn't . i did it using Software application
<Talsin> "words to that effect"
<nacc> Talsin: please don't answer for other people, it's not helpful.
<nacc> ilias_gr: run the command i suggested `which skype` to see the path
<ilias_gr> nacc: /snap/bin/skype
<nacc> ilias_gr: yes, that's a snap then :)
 * Talsin coughs
<nacc> ilias_gr: and snaps are distributed out of band (technically) with the distribution.
<nacc> Talsin: just becuse you happened to be right, doesn't mean you were being helpfu.
<ilias_gr> nacc: so i understand there is no way to make Faenza icon replace the default icons for systray
<nacc> ilias_gr: so follow the contact info for the snap, if you want to modify it's behavior (skype developers maintain it, not ubuntu proper, afaik)
<nacc> ilias_gr: you'd need to ask them, you could also ask in #snappy.
<nacc> ilias_gr: if there's a generic replace icon thing, but i don't think there is
<ilias_gr> nacc: i think too there is not
<Talsin> i was being helpful in establishing after 1.5 hours and 5 people helping him he is using a snap
<ilias_gr> i am sorry i waste your time. i mentioned that i used skype.
<ilias_gr> i can live with default icons.
<Talsin> ... you can decide the best use of your time
<ilias_gr> but i just wonder why it is not possible.
<Talsin> because snap applications are isolated from the rest of the system, making is safer to use but harder to customise
<ilias_gr> is it skype available as a program through apt or synaptic. i think it is not
<pragmaticenigma> Talsin: That isn't 100% true, please stop doing that
<Talsin> what am i doing that you find disagreeable ?
<ilias_gr> Talsin: i understand that. An i have to mention that i saw that the whole directory is locked!
<ilias_gr> nacc: or maybe it is difficult to do it
<pragmaticenigma> Talsin: You already claimed you know little about snap... then proceed to make remarks about it, claiming it's isolated, compressed, etc. If you aren't knowledgeable in a topic, then don't offer advice on it. let someone else who is familiar with it take over.
<nacc> ilias_gr: a snap is a squashfs image, loopback mounted. So the application itself is readonly to your user. There might be configuration in ~/snap/ but it's per-app and so that's why you need to ask upstream
<Talsin> pragmaticenigma have you ever been paid to provide tech support ?
<pragmaticenigma> Talsin: Yes, for several years
<nacc> Talsin: this the ubuntu support channel, volunteer drive. Please take this to #ubuntu-discuss
<nacc> *driven
<Talsin> so you understand the social, emotional and psychological desires of clients, and how to separate your desire to be technically correct from the clients need to understand in laymans terms ?
<Talsin> ok im done now
<ilias_gr> nacc: read only to root also
<nacc> ilias_gr: yes, readonly mounted, which is not about permissions.
<ilias_gr> nacc: and this is maybe the reason that although the use change icon pack though 'appearance' the default icons remain the same
<ilias_gr> *user
<nacc> ilias_gr: right, also 'confined' snaps don't even see your system. So their behavior is the same on every system (in theory) with the same snapd running. I believe skype is confined. "classic" snaps (not the default) are more like regular debs in that they can use the system files, etc.
<nacc> ilias_gr: depending on the application/snap, they don't even necessarily see your home directory
<Younder> snap gubers up the netstat with all these 'fake' ports
<Younder> and 'ip add'
<Younder> addr
<Younder> There has to be a cleaner way of doing it.
<Talsin> snap was using more cpu and memory than my actual 'app' on my server
<nacc> Younder: please take rants elsewhere.
<Younder> I prefer docker
<nacc> Younder: docker is a different thing than snaps.
<nacc> Talsin: do you mean snapd? do you have an actual support topic?
<Talsin> yes snapd. no i was responding to a short digression related to the topic at hand
<nacc> Younder: afaik, snaps do not do anything to `ip addr` output.
<Younder> nacc no? 3: virbr0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state DOWN group default qlen 1000... There is also a 4
<nacc> Younder: pretty sure that libvirt no?
<Talsin> have to agree, are you running in a virtual machine ?
<ilias_gr> so in conclusion snap applications doen't change theri default icons whne the user change system's icon pack through appearance ?
<nacc> ilias_gr: it depends on the snap.
<Younder> nacc, Might be one of the other provisioner's, but not libvirt per se
<nacc> Younder: how do you know?
<nacc> Younder: it is, afaik, not related to snaps at all
<ilias_gr> ok, i think this is something must be change in future so the whole system will have the same icon pack for all the applications
<nacc> ilias_gr: that's not the point of snaps.
<Younder> krita uses it
<nacc> ilias_gr: in any case, if you'd like to ask about snap design, pleae use #snappy
<TJ-> Younder: virbr0 is owned/operated by libvirtd
<ilias_gr> no such channel under freenode
<nacc> Younder: krita the painting application? why would it need networking virtual bridged or not
<nacc> ilias_gr: yes there is.
<blkdrake> Hi I am using Ubuntu 18.04, Hibernate is not working in my laptop, any suggestions on how to make it work?
<Younder> I know about bridges, use a few myself, but this seems messy.
<ilias_gr> yes you have right.i didn't put # !
<nacc> Younder: what are you talking about?? snaps don't use bridges. If you have some virt. stack on your system, it will need a bridge (by default) so that your VMs work.
<nacc> ilias_gr: ok :)
<ilias_gr> thank you all for your time today and your advises!
<TJ-> Unexpected issue on 18.04 - adding a gretap interface also creates an erspan interface, and then "ip link del XXXX" seems to silently fail for each of the erspan/gretap/gre interfaces that were created. Anyone have experience of this or suggestions on what's going on?
<Younder> Anyhow it is just going to get messier. And yes, Docker creates a few too.
<blkdrake> I followed the procedure given in here, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392205 but no luck :(
<blkdrake> can somebody help me?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | blkdrake
<ubottu> blkdrake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nacc> Younder: ok, i'm done helping you, as  you don't seem to have an actual support question, and are just ranting. Have a nice day.
<TJ-> blkdrake: how is it not working? does it fail to hibernate (with some log entry), or seem to hibernate but not resume to the saved image?
<lotus|NUC> blkdrake: a good start to debug is also your syslog or dmesg output, please share it to the channel
<blkdrake> TJ-, it seem to hibernate but not resume to the saved image
<cluelessperson> printing doesn't work
<cluelessperson> sigh
<cluelessperson> I print something from chrome, nothing shows up in print queue
<TJ-> blkdrake: OK, that's a good start! That suggests 1 of 3 immediate possible issues: 1) a hibernate image was not saved 2) an image was saved but to the wrong RESUME device 3) the image was saved to the correct RESUME device but was truncated/corrupted
<nacc> cluelessperson: start with 1) ubuntu version 2) printer model and how its connected 3) does printing a test page work?
<TJ-> blkdrake: the most obvious one is the RESUME UUID not being set correctly in the initrd image - you can check that via "cat /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" and comparing with the swap partition's UUID via "sudo blkid"
<cluelessperson> Ubuntu 18,  printer is connected to a cups print server
<nacc> cluelessperson: 18.04? 'cups print server' = a dedicate machine that is just handling printing?
<cluelessperson> nacc: basically, yeah.
<nacc> cluelessperson: ok, what about question 3?
<blkdrake> TJ-, I dont see my swap file in df -h
<TJ-> cluelessperson: is the 'default' printer set to something else? In Chrome, do you get the option to choose which printer?
<TJ-> blkdrake: "cat /proc/swaps"
<blkdrake> TJ-, cat /proc/swaps shows my swapfile
<cluelessperson> TJ-: it was some weird ubuntu queuing thing
<cluelessperson> I removed the system /etc/cups/client.conf  file and readded the print server in the gui interface
<cluelessperson> works now
<TJ-> blkdrake: which it should, but I'm not sure why you're telling us that. I indicated previously how to ensure the initrd is using the correct swap device for hibernation
<TJ-> cluelessperson: easy solutions are always best :)
<cluelessperson> TJ-: I'm just concerned that things break like that without much explanation in ubuntu for me
<cluelessperson> I don't mean to bitch, but I can't afford to track down the issue when I'm working
<blkdrake> TJ-, the swap file is in another user's /media folder. doing an ls -al tells permission denied. Will that be an reason for the issue?
<blkdrake> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21474836480 Sep 29 04:10 /media/admin/swapfile.img
<TJ-> blkdrake: I'm not sure how the system copes using a swap file for hibernation rather than a partition, it isn't a scenario I've tested. But as for permissions, unless that user's home directory is encrypted, or on a separate file-system that isn't mounted at 'resume' time, then the kernel should have access to it
<TJ-> blkdrake: there should be some mention of trying checking the hibernate file in the kernel log
<TJ-> blkdrake: /var/log/kern.log should have info on the hibernate 'save image' part starting from a message of the form "PM: Creating hibernation image: ..."
<TJ-> blkdrake: sucessful resume is indicated by "PM: hibernation exit"
<cluelessperson> TJ-: thanks for your help though
<cluelessperson> :)
<blkdrake> ok let me check that and come back. thank TJ-
<TJ-> blkdrake: on resume you should also see "PM: Starting manual resume from disk"
<TJ-> cluelessperson: is it possible the print server changed name/IP address, so that your local client config was then incorrect? If the 'print server' relies on DHCP that could be an issue
<TJ-> cluelessperson: print server(s) should be using static (reserved)  DHCP leases or manual IP address configuration
<TJ-> cluelessperson: or if addressed via name, it could be ether regular DNS problem, or a temporary failure of multicast-DNS (for which using "avahi-browse -art" is a good diagnostic aid)
<cluelessperson> TJ-: no, I just now added the client config and restarted the local cups instance.
<cluelessperson> it detected the printer, just printing to it, nothing showed up in the queue
<cluelessperson> now that I added it through the gui instead (and removed the client.conf) it shows up in the queue and prints fine.
<TJ-> cluelessperson: when you say "it detected the printer" what "it"? Chrome? CUPS admin?
<cluelessperson> TJ-: oh sorry,   Chrome and the Ubuntu gui
<cluelessperson> When added through the client.conf,  Chrome and Ubuntu GUI showed the printer and allowed me to select it, but the job never seemed to show up in the queue.
<TJ-> cluelessperson: if the printer is being advertised by the CUPS print-server using multicast-DNS (avahi) then it could be Chrome/GUI can detect the printer but cannot create the correct config - I know of many network-attached printers whereby they offer several methods of printing, but some wil just silently fail.
<cluelessperson> TJ-: I'm able to print to it now, having added it through Ubuntu's GUI instead.
<TJ-> cluelessperson: I've had weird issues with both Toshiba and Kyocera network printers in that regard
<blkdrake> TJ-, https://pastebin.com/rd8qTbAL this is what I see in kernel logs
<cluelessperson> TJ-:   this is a Brother Laser Printer.   I don't think it's the printer.   I should've seen the jobs queue up on the print server queue.
<TJ-> blkdrake: right, so that sugggests either a hibernation image wasn't created, or the code in the initrd.img is looking for it in the wrong place. Can you show us "pastebinit <( grep 'PM:' /var/log/kern.log)" ?
<TJ-> cluelessperson: indeed, but if the printer is network-attached, there is always the possibility the local CUPS client/daemon is trying to direct-print to it, rather than relay via the 'print server'
<TJ-> cluelessperson: /var/log/syslog or /var/log/cups/ might shed some light on it, if you wanted to dig further
<blkdrake> TJ-, here it is https://pastebin.com/N6bxX2P4
<nacc> cluelessperson: if your printer is network-visible, why do you have a cups server in front of it?
<TJ-> blkdrake: no sign of any hibernation there - only suspends. That might be a pointer that hibernation isn't actually being performed
<TJ-> nacc: usually for job/queue control, accounting, etc.
<nacc> TJ-: sure, just wanted to make sure things weren't being complicated because that's what it took before. 18.04 really improved the printing experience (IMO)
<blkdrake> TJ-,  can see this in the log  kernel: [ 4954.855824] PM: hibernation entry
<TJ-> blkdrake: right, preceded by "PM: Image not found (code -22)"
<TJ-> blkdrake: if you don't see "PM: Creating hibernation image:" then there's no hibernation image being created
<blkdrake> ok let me explain my case, my ram size is 16 Gig, initially when  installing ubuntu I gave the swap space as 2 Gig, then I increased the swap size to 20 Gig as root user. The image is in his /media/otheruser/swapfile.img with -rw-r--r--  1 root root 21474836480 Oct  1 22:45 swapfile.img, I and the other user have admin privileges. what might be the possibility for failure, can we do something about it?
<blkdrake> TJ-, ok let me explain my case, my ram size is 16 Gig, initially when  installing ubuntu I gave the swap space as 2 Gig, then I increased the swap size to 20 Gig as root user. The image is in his /media/otheruser/swapfile.img with -rw-r--r--  1 root root 21474836480 Oct  1 22:45 swapfile.img, I and the other user have admin privileges. what might be the possibility for failure, can we do something about it?
<cluelessperson> nacc: because the cups server handles the drivers, and I ues it from multiple machines, and etc.
<cluelessperson> also it handles document scanning to an archive for later sorting
<nacc> cluelessperson: ah ok, so you have a good reason :)
<blkdrake> TJ-, can you help me please
<TJ-> blkdrake: I suspect the issue is a swap-file rather than swap partition. As I said, I've not tested hibernation with a swap file
<cluelessperson> nacc: the only annoying part is that the scanner goes to sleep and breaks the server connection for scanning sometimes
 * cluelessperson shrugs
<cluelessperson> anyway, gotta go, thanks again
<blkdrake> TJ-, can we delete the swap file and create a new swap partition?
<nacc> TJ-: maybe https://wiki.debian.org/Hibernation/Hibernate_Without_Swap_Partition ?
<TJ-> blkdrake: If you've got space to allocate a 20G partition, sure
<nacc> TJ-: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq says can't be done on swap file, but not sure if that's current
<nacc> ah, you need to pass an extra parameter
<nacc> resume_offset=
<nacc> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/power/swsusp-and-swap-files.txt
<TJ-> nacc: right; the Debian article is quite old and last time I experimented with it was around 2016 too. Not needed it since; S3 sleep is sufficient nowadays
<pragmaticenigma> I'm just wonder if Ubuntu can be configured with the swap file option with the swap file in a location other than the default location
<nacc> TJ-: yeah, i haven't hibernated a machine in a long time :)
<TJ-> nacc: yeah, with swap-files you have to use "swap-offset" to find out where they are in raw sectors from the start of the parent block device, and use that as the resume_offset
<R13ose> Hi
<TJ-> I'm not sure how swap-offset copes with device-mapper devices, or how many/which file-systems it can cope with
<dimitrigraf> hello there
<dimitrigraf> can anybody tell me how to change the background of the login screen after locking the screen with super + L
<dimitrigraf> ?
<dimitrigraf> i changed the color of the background property of lockDialog in /usr/share/gnome-shell/themes/ubuntu.css but it only affects the background color of the login screen when rebooting and login in for the first time
<naptastic> I broke my bootloader, so I network-booted the machine with the broken bootloader into a live environment (Xenial server.)
<naptastic> I mounted the local / partition under /mnt/src, and to my surprise, /mnt/src/dev is already populated.
<DJones> Does anybody have a recommendation for a standalone twitter client? I used to use corebird, but since the twitter api changes and the dropping of support by the developer, I've not found another standalone client that seems to work as well
<naptastic> I never mounted it, so I can't unmount it. Is udev doing something sneaky? Can I make it stop?
<TJ-> dimitrigraf: I think that's the 'screensaver' you want
<TJ-> naptastic: does "mount" indicate that /mnt/src/dev is really mounted? You're not just seeing static entries?
<naptastic> TJ-, it's definitely not in `mount` or /proc/mounts, and umounting says it's not mounted. The contents of /mnt/src/dev are definitely device nodes though.
<TJ-> naptastic: right, but probably 'static' in the real file-system, not via a devtmpfs on the dev/ node that udev populates
<naptastic> TJ-, my plan is to snapshot the whole OS. Should I ignore them, or delete them?
<TJ-> naptastic: if the entries in /mnt/src/dev/ exactly match what the live /dev/ shows, than I'd guess that at some point the devtmpfs for the 'real /dev/ was not being mounted before udevd started, so all nodes were created in the real file-system
<naptastic> (snapshot via rsync)
<TJ-> naptastic: well if doing rsync, always omit /proc/ /sys/ and /dev/ and possibly /tmp/ (check which are tmpfs types)
<naptastic> alright... here's hoping this works. Thanks TJ- !
 * naptastic wanders off to a meeting...
<Younder> I'd say the things woth saving are in /vr /hom and /usr/local  Putting them in separate partitions makes the system more robust (for var from DOS attacks) and fater to back up and easier to restore.  You will need a root password to install home. /roor is nor under the /home dir so it will still work.
<blkdrake> Hi, How do I create a swap partition without rebooting via live CD, I have a swap file currently no swap partition
<pragmaticenigma> blkdrake: It is not recommended to repartition a drive that is currently live for the running operating syste,
<Younder> Do you have a encrypted home dir?
<TJ-> Younder: don't forget /etc/ - that's where the system config lives
<TJ-> blkdrake: is the system using LVM or only raw partitions?
<Younder> TC yes good point (and version control it with ..)
<blkdrake> Younder, No encryption
<Younder> blkdrake, get knopfig online, boot from it mount the main drive and use the pationing tool
<blkdrake> Younder, I dont have a CD or Pendrive at this moment.
<Younder> Then boot from memorystrick if your BIOS allows it
<blkdrake> TJ-, How do I see that?
<blkdrake> Younder, I dont have a memory stick at this moment, neither a Compact disk.
<TJ-> blkdrake: well, generally "sudo lsblk" will show you how the block devices and file-systems are organised
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: blkdrake asked for something that didn't require booting from a live disk
<Younder> Well firts check if your bios can boot from stick. If it does, get one I suggest a 16 Gb as they are not terriby expensive and can be go everywhere
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: You're not very good a reading, are you...
<Younder> I see, well maybee. But the thing you can't reformat, check or partion a disk that is already mounted.
<Younder> Which is one of the reasons such tools exist.
<blkdrake> TJ-, Here you go https://pastebin.com/rqckiNwH
<Younder> If there is a second disk you can unmount without the system area, and which it is fin to install the swat, then yes you can.
<Younder> I use gpated.
<Younder> gparted
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: You need to stop... follow the conversation and add things that are helpful. Right now you are taking shots in the dark and not paying attention to what has already been said or done.
<Younder> You want to install a swap partion or not?
<Younder> This is ysually done at install time not as a afterthought
<Younder> So desperate measures
<TJ-> blkdrake: afraid I have to shoot off; hopefully someone else can help you
<blkdrake> ok, TJ- thanks for you help
<blkdrake> Younder, I have a swapfile of size 30G at /swapfile location
<blkdrake> trying to hibernate from that, its failing
<blkdrake> Younder, I follwed steps in https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392205
<Younder> oh that again.
<blkdrake> I wanna hibernate to a swapfile instead of a swap partition
<blkdrake> can anybody help me with his.
<pragmaticenigma> blkdrake: You need to have patience
<blkdrake> pragmaticenigma, ok
<Younder> I notice it uses cryptswap which is the secure option
<pragmaticenigma> blkdrake: Also, as I mentioned earlier. The proper and safest way to do what you desire is to boot from a live disk. Changing the partitions on a live file system can lead to system breakage.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | Younder
<ubottu> Younder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: Stay on topic, and again... STOP!!! You are not helping anyone. You are just running off random statements that have no relevance to the current conversation
<hggdh> Younder: perhaps you are answering questions from other channels? Your last comments do not make sense for the conversation
<Younder> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2392205 <ctrl>-f cryptswap
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | Younder - way off topic and not listening to community member's requests to stop.
<ubottu> Younder - way off topic and not listening to community member's requests to stop.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * genii sips
<colin969> I'm struggling to get my xrandr preferences in .xprofile to work.
<colin969> Running it after I've logged in works fine. Having it in .xprofile gets me a lovely black screen.
<colin969> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6BMXxJwH9m/
<colin969> For references sake, it's supposed to look like this after scaling and positioning. https://i.imgur.com/iuk1buV.png
<bray90820> There probably isn't a dedicated ubuntu image for macs is there
<bray90820> Even unofficially
<bray90820> Or should I just use the standard image
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820: Depends on the age of the Mac... Most mac produced recently are running Intel chips and can use the regular Ubuntu installer images.
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820: If it is a much older Mac, with a PowerPC chip, there are dedicated images for those as well
<bray90820> It's an intel mac but I meant that like has all the other stuff in it like wifi divers ad stuff
<ioria> colin969, never used that file myself, but not sure you can use it anymore (with gdm3 hooks and etc. etc . on modern ubuntu versions)
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820: Most of the components inside a Mac are standard PC parts. And most of the Mac hardware works with the standard images. There are some quirks with bluetooth, which means Apple Magic trackpads and keyboards are known to have issues.
<bray90820> Alright
<pragmaticenigma> bray90820: There are some links on the main download page to help with installing on Mac as well. See: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<pragmaticenigma> !mac | bray90820: Also:
<ubottu> bray90820: Also:: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TwoNotes> My i386 ubuntu server machine (16.04.5) is in upgrade prereq hell.  Can I do a dist-upgrade to 18.04 anyway?
<ioria> TwoNotes, what does do-release-upgrade command  report ?
<ioria> TwoNotes, and please define 'prereq hell'
<TwoNotes> It can not seem to find linux-headers-4.4.0-137-generic
<TwoNotes> Also claims "no space on device' when in fact there is 4.3G
<ioria> TwoNotes,  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> TwoNotes,  ok
<ioria> TwoNotes,  you need to do some houseclenaing
<ioria> TwoNotes,  sudo apt autoremove
<TwoNotes> Trying to avoid wipe and reinstall.  This is my 'file server' machine
<TwoNotes> autoremove fails with "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TwoNotes>  linux-headers-generic : Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0-137-generic but it is not installable
<TwoNotes> "
<ioria> TwoNotes,  probably the previous upgarde failed 'cause the lack of space
<ioria> *upgrade
<TwoNotes> possible
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.137.143 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<TwoNotes> do-release-upgrade says 7 pks to be removed, 226 new ones, 767 upgraded
<qwebirc95665> hello, i'm looking for a way to easy backup the programms that i installed ( the names of the programs)$
<ioria> TwoNotes,  you cannot upgrade to bionic with no space on the device
<qwebirc95665> like it safes all my apt installs in a file in my homefolder
<TwoNotes> ioria, sounds like a wipe and install than.  The / partition is 19G.. ENough?  /home is separate
<ioria> TwoNotes,  sy, have to leave ... but 19g sounds 'small' for whatever
<Bashing-om> qwebirc95665: Might be a solution ' dpkg --get-selections '  will dump a list of all packages you have installed.
<qwebirc95665> @Bashing-om if i install ABC and DEF is required for that as i install it, but later it isn't (because ABC is now based on XYZ) will DEF be installed again?
<Bashing-om> qwebirc95665: Maybe --- in that case of wonder one can look at what the dependencies are ' apt depends <package> ; apt rdepends <package> ' .
<frad> hi
<frad> im looking for a way to communicate with people who run windows machines, me being linux. I dont own a smartphone, so anything similar to whats app is off the table. What is it out there that could serve my purpose?
<Sven_vB> frad, what communication medium would you prefer? probably network, maybe internet? or something more traditional over telephone lines?
<frad> internet. I own a regular cell phone, meaning not a smartphone
<Sven_vB> also what kinds of messages do you want to tramsit? e.g. just text? images? audio? video? realtime audio/video?
<frad> Sven_vB, just audio would be fine for me. But damily members insist they want to see me
<Sven_vB> where is the target audience on a scale from "savvy enough to install obscure programs" to "it should really run in their browser"?
<frad> hahaha... the second one
<frad> sadly
<nacc> frad: why isn't google hangouts sufficient if it's person to person?
<frad> nacc, because I never heard of it
<Sven_vB> frad, now at least you know a lot more facts to include next time you ask, in case we can't find a solution today. ;)
<frad> oh, thanks Sven_vB
<nacc> frad: i guess you don't use gmail (sorry, that's relatively rare in my network, even if only casually).
<frad> no , not gmail
<nacc> frad: built-in chat, works in browsers, and you can do video calls
<nacc> frad: there are other similar in-browser options
<frad> nacc so I should google for 'in-browser audio call'?
<nacc> frad: also, whatsapp has a web interface (i don't understand why your phone is relevant in this conversation, beyond not being able to put apps on it, but that's offtopic here anyways). in the context of ubuntu interoperability with windows users, any web-based service probably works (might require third party plugins etc)
<frad> nacc, somebody told me I need a smartphone to scan a code
<Sven_vB> I think you need a cellular device (could be a modem) to receive an SMS to ensure you give them a real phone number as your account IT.
<Sven_vB> *ID
<Sven_vB> frad, usually you only need a QR code reader. there are desktop and CLI programs that can do it.
<frad> Sven_vB, so I use the interface, but they bill me through my phone
<nacc> frad: ah i see that you do.
<Sven_vB> oh. if you pay for it, you could just use one of the premium webcam sites and have lots more privacy.
<Sven_vB> in theory you could even have *them* pay. ;D
<frad> sorry, whatsapp its free because they mine user's data :)
<nacc> frad: you asked for options
<nacc> frad: you didn't put conditions on them, afaict.
<frad> all good na
<frad> all good nacc
<Sven_vB> oh also I think SMS is called text message in the US.
<qwebirc95665> is there a text-based full-crypto no-usefull-meta-data type of chat? (usefull metadata= both user talking to same server or oh 100ms after he sent somthing via tor, he recived something via tor)
<qwebirc95665>  like reaaaly secure
<Sven_vB> qwebirc95665, if you want better resistance against time correlation than TOR has, you need a relay. you could try hosting a message relay on a TOR hidden service.
<Sven_vB> qwebirc95665, the peer should probably do as well, so both of you decide a (different) schedule of when you send how many bytes, and you stick to that, no matter how much message is waiting.
<qwebirc95665> hm is there somthing like that allready?
<Sven_vB> qwebirc95665, you could even plan a schedule with multiple blogs, when whom of you will comment with what author name on which blog post, and hide the message bits in some aspect of an otherwise insuspicious text.
<Sven_vB> qwebirc95665, I've no idea, but the TOR people probably know.
<qwebirc95665> that sounds fun
<qwebirc95665> its hard to generate insuspicious text
<Sven_vB> you could also camouflage as a regular spammer
<qwebirc95665> that sounds like a lot of fun
<Sven_vB> you could read facebook to get some inspiration about how to create realistic messages even in absence of meaningful input data.
<qwebirc95665> xD
<Sven_vB> depending on your foes you could also setup a video stream that looks like something people would want to encrypt for privacy, but the obvious content is not the one you care about.
<Sven_vB> rather some minutiae about how the video frames are encoded.
<bray90820> Should the bootloader be installed on /boot or /
<Sven_vB> bray90820, I like to use a separate partition, just for trolling.
<Sven_vB> bray90820, if you don't have a good reason for /boot, have your /boot on /.
<bray90820> So all I would need is / and swap?
<qwebirc95665> . /home comes in handy sometimes
<qwebirc95665> like easy backup
<Sven_vB> bray90820, swap only if you have a reason for it. hibernation might be one, dunno.
<bray90820> I'll just use / and swap
<Bashing-om> bray90820: ESP  EFI System Partition ??
<bray90820> EFI it's a macbook
<qwebirc95665> does you bios support legecy boot without secureboot?
<bray90820> No It's a macbook
 * Bashing-om runs away :P
<bray90820> No bios options
<Sven_vB> with Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS xenial and Xfce 4.12, how can I get a more specific battery display in my task tray? Currently I run the one from /usr/…/xfce4/panel/plugins/libbattery.so but it keeps showing "Charging from AC" even when "acpi -b" already changed from "charging" to "Unknown", which for me means charging has become so slow I don't care about the remaining percents.
<frad> do you guys know if there is anything like telegram for smartphones?
<qwebirc95665> yes, telegram
<qwebirc95665> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Telegram/
<frad> what? windows makes smartphones?
<bray90820> /join #photoshop
<qwebirc95665> nokia ones
<qwebirc95665> but not anymore
<MaoKo> Hello i'm wondering if it's possible to install fbi with the TTY framebuffer as in other distro?
<Bashing-om> !info | MaoKo
<ubottu> 'MaoKo' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-
<Bashing-om> !info fbi | MaoKo
<ubottu> MaoKo: fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10-2ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 58 kB, installed size 153 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kynon> i am trying to run lxd on my ubuntu 18.04 machine but i am getting a weird error when it comes to ZFS
<kynon> this is the error: https://i.imgur.com/tS8tZIT.jpg
<MaoKo> Bashing-om: ok ty
<Bashing-om> MaoKo: :) with the universe repo enabled .. should be able to install by ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt install fbi ' .
<kynon> anyone knows why this thing acts out likee this?
<nacc> kynon: you are out of /tmp space
<kynon> nacc: but how? 6TB HDD and fresh install, loop device is set at 15GB
<nacc> kynon: which probably means you are actually out of / space
<nacc> kynon: dunno, hard to say, but it's clear that python couldn't create a tempfile at some point
<kynon> so what should i do?
<nacc> kynon: loop device?
<kynon> yeah lxd asks about setting up a loop device
<nacc> kynon: probably boot into recovery mode and check your disk usage
<nacc> kynon: oh that's probably the snap? not sure. i've not used it yet. you can also ask in #lxcontainers
<kynon> nacc: installed from repo unless it uses snap automatically but i did not do it through that way
<jadax> hey, I have a terminal only access to Ubuntu 16.04.5 system, how can I configure it to 'always on'? I don't want screen saver / sleep / hybernation at all
<nacc> jadax: it's an ubuntu desktop installation? or ubuntu server?
<jadax> desktop
<nacc> jadax: is there a reason you installed desktop but want 'terminal only' access?
<jadax> yes, we run many systems around and they are all 'ubuntu 16.04 desktop' for the purposes of having everything 'the same'
<jadax> it starts off the fact that we build chromeOS and 16.04 desktop is their preferred system
<jadax> their = google's
<nacc> jadax: not sure i follow -- you need a desktop to build chromeos? that doesn't make sense
<jadax> why not?
<nacc> jadax: desktop and server are the same packages, just different defaults
<nacc> jadax: because it's just building something
<kynon> nacc: so I am trying to get this installed and I am getting this error: https://hastebin.com/gefexuvida.java
<jadax> there is chromeOS build that uses ubuntu 16.04 as preferred system - so we just follow their requirements
<kynon> nacc: this is my hdd https://hastebin.com/ucuvahexov.sql
<nacc> kynon: uh, line 4 and 5
<nacc> kynon: totally invalid networking configuration
<nacc> jadax: ubuntu 16.04 != ubuntu 16.04 desktop ... and again, if you are just building, you can run server.
<jadax> also, I spent once whole day trying to install server distro behind the proxy; apparently desktop and server installer are different and the server one wouldn't let me inject proxy
<kynon> nacc: but this is an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<nacc> kynon: what?
<nacc> kynon: you entered an invalid value for a prompt
<nacc> (i think?)
<jadax> so is there some command line tool or configuration file that I could go to and make sure system is 'always on'  /
<jadax> ?
<nacc> jadax: you can disable power management, i think, /etc/pm/?
<nacc> jadax: but tbh, this seems like a totally wrong way to do things, and i stand by that :)
<kynon> nacc: valid ip was in ifupdown and then performed an upgrade but it looks like netplan wasn't setup
<nacc> kynon: i'm not sure, i thought that case was handled. I don't know where 1/24 came from, but it's obviously incorrect
<jadax> I found that on stackexchange: sudo systemctl mask sleep.target suspend.target hibernate.target hybrid-sleep.target
<nacc> jadax: that might work, yeah
<TJ-> jadax: if the GUI has a user logged in those sleep/suspend issues will likely be controlled directly by the GUI power management tooling. If I recall correctly, they don't call into the init system services
<nacc> TJ-: that's a good point, I forgot about that
<jadax> TJ- so the only way to reliably make system 'always on' is through GUI?
<TJ-> jadax: is a user logged in via GUI when you're connected via ssh ?
<TJ-> jadax: If the GUI is only at the greeter log-in, then a possibly different set of conditions apply :)
<TJ-> jadax: there are command-line tools that can be used to change the GUI power-management settings - but they have to be run using the account of the GUI  user(s) accounts
<jadax> GUI user is not logged in, I can ssh in as GUI user
<jadax> the system is at welcome screen
<TJ-> jadax: if it's the default Ubuntu install it'll be Unity/Gnome tooling, which means editing the gconf local user 'database'
<nacc> jadax: so, tbc, what do you actually use the GUI for? how do you build chromeos on the system? fwiw, i think getting server installed with proxy is way faster than doing down this route (and minimizes the amount of 'junk' on your build system)
<TJ-> jadax: this is the tooling you need to use. You'll have to discover the nodes to alter/set elsewhere though. https://askubuntu.com/questions/22313/what-is-dconf-what-is-its-function-and-how-do-i-use-it#191013
<TJ-> jadax: if you don't use the GUI at all on those desktop systems, make them into 'servers' by disabling the GUI via "systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<TJ-> jadax: that command boots to a standard, non-GUI, multi-user environment
<nacc> TJ-: oh yeah, good point
<jadax> nacc I tried once installing 16.04 server on proper 4U server. I wasted all day and achieved nothing. The server installer is different than desktop installer. Also, proper server boots for approx 10min, so every reboot I would have to wait that long. Then nobody on #ubuntu would believe me that there are some problems in installer. I really don't
<jadax> want to go back to these memories.
<jadax> I don't use GUI for building, you are right, I don't technically need it
<nacc> jadax: ok, that's your choice, understood.
<TJ-> jadax: when there are boot-time issues, "systemd-analyze critical-path" and "systemd-analyze blame" are your friends
<pikia> is it possible to have a program or script constantly watch a directory and on a file change, upload the entire directory via sftp to a remote server?
<hggdh> pikia: yes, and this type of program/script is usually called a directory watcher/monitor
<pikia> Ahh ty ty
<TJ-> pikia: you can use the inotify-* tools for that
<pikia> NIce, I'm glad to see tools were made for this problem already haha
<TJ-> !info inotify-tools | pikia use "inotifywait" in scripts
<ubottu> pikia use "inotifywait" in scripts: inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14-2 (bionic), package size 21 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there. I've been trying to figure out for days why I can't shut down this computer with the normal shutdown or restart commands. I've tried all of the grub changes that I've been suggested. Updated fully including the xenial-proposed looking for a fix with no end change. This is an old Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop. Anyone have any suggestions?
<shazbotmcnasty> When removing "splash quiet" from grub, I can see where it hangs. It's not on anything in particular, instead just "reached target shutdown"
<cheater> not an educated guess, but i would say your computer is failing to change the power state
<cheater> so check if your uefi allows that and if you have the right drivers
<cheater> and maybe your power supply is at fault
<shazbotmcnasty> this computer doesn't have uefi
<shazbotmcnasty> there are no available drivers in teh 'additional drivers' utility.
<shazbotmcnasty> though I could probably find some <_<
<sonicwind> join #ubuntu-discuss
<sonicwind> oops
#ubuntu 2018-10-02
<kaddi> Hi, does anyone have an explanation why nslookup host would fail, but nslookup -debug host works? I'm trying to figure out a search domain issue and nslookup itself (and everything else) can't resolve it. But nslookup -debug resolves it just fine.. which implies that to some level things are set correctly?
<kk4ewt> and nslookup is ancient  i have been told to use dig now a days
<rfm> kk4ewt, dig talks the dns protocol directly, doesn't apply the search in resolv.conf, so is not quite testing the same thing.
<bparker> I'm trying to get a zfs boot/root working on 16.04, and everything looks correct to me (pool is online, initrd contains zfs stuff, I can mount it fine from a livecd) but upon booting from the drive, I get dropped into the initramfs shell. any ideas why? zpool list from that shell shows the pool just fine.
<bparker> the zfs mountpoint is also set to /
<mouses> bparker: this helped me, and applies pretty much as is to 18.04 as well
<mouses> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<mouses> oh they did a 18.04 guide too
<mouses> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<deadghost> any software recs to remove audio static?
<deadghost> ffmpeg seems to just have a lowpass highpass thing
<deadghost> which doesn't appear to be doing the job
<bparker> deadghost: audacity
<bparker> but it's really quite bad IMO
<bparker> crashes all the time and it's really hard to use
<bparker> but the filters are nice
<mouses> deadghost: https://www.audacityteam.org/
<bparker> mouses: yea I've been looking at it, unfortunately it doesn't really help me debug what's going on right now though
<mouses> bparker: weird, I never get a crash with it and find it very simple to use
<bparker> you might not be doing much complicated work with it then
<bparker> similar situation to the people that say 'gimp works fine for me' when they don't otherwise use photoshop professionally
<mouses> bparker: idk, I do a lot of live DJ work and audio editing - a lot of the 'simple stuff' can be handled with it
<mouses> bparker: *nods* that's fair
<mouses> bparker: for more advanced stuff (hate to admit this) I have a windows box and NI software for that :(
<bparker> yep
<bparker> I just try to use the right tool for the job
<mouses> still for 'removing static' audacity should be very easy to use for that
<mouses> I mean it's a built in filter
<bparker> agreed
<bparker> and it works well for that in my experience
<mouses> bparker: Wish I could be more help with zfs - it's still a bit of 'here there be dragons' for me
<mouses> I have it working but it's hard to even remember how I pulled it off :(
<bparker> well, if we look at this from a 'what do we see' perspective, and forget about zfs
<bparker> we know I'm getting the initramfs shell
<bparker> so all things being equal, how might I start to debug why that would happen
<bparker> I don't see any other messages before it appears
<nacc> bparker: that presuably means it was unable to boot /
<nacc> *mount /
<bparker> and running 'exit' seems less than helpful
<nacc> bparker: look in syslog
<bparker> nacc: this system has never booted successfully before
<bparker> so there wouldn't be a log I think?
<nacc> bparker: look in `dmesg` ?
<bparker> I did, nothing unfortunately :/
<mouses> bparker: what nacc said - check dmesg, also I remember having serious issues with free space 'before' the /boot
<mouses> bparker: I want to say it was a partitioning issue
<mouses> but it's been years ;(
<nacc> bparker: can you mount / now?
<bparker> nacc: in the initramfs shell? if I try 'zfs mount poolname' I get 'mount /: directory is not empty'
<bparker> and just 'mount /' says it's not in fstab
<bparker> which, it wouldn't be
<bparker> it's also not just one drive but a large array
<Niytro> anyone know the technician login for spectrum askey routers
<NotLim> which country is that?
<Niytro> us
<bparker> Niytro: admin/admin
<Niytro> bparker, thats default login, sometimes there is a secondary technician login
<Niytro> bparker, which has more options
<bparker> you didn't even give a model number or anything though
<bparker> how could one possibly answer your question seriously
<Niytro> RAC2V1K
<Niytro> because i think this model is nationwide
<Niytro> its all there is
<Niytro> maybe im wrong
<Niytro> time warner used to use different routers but they were acquired by spectrum
<Niytro> askey RAC2V1K
<Niytro> i think is what it is
<Niytro> there is no option to update firmware manually so i thought there might be a technician login
<Niytro> i guess i could bridge mode it to my own router
<genii> They might know more about your router in the #openwrt channel
<Niytro> thx
<bparker> Niytro: https://www.timewarnercable.com/content/dam/residential/pdfs/support/WirelessRouters/Final%20Askey_User%20Manual_20170612%20(1).pdf  just says admin/admin and looks like it gives you access to everything
<Niytro> spectrum restricts it
<Niytro> thats okay ill just have to call emm
<bparker> you don't say what it restricts
<bparker> or how
<Niytro> firmware upgrade
<Niytro> i think its cause they do it
<Niytro> its possible its restricted over wifi
<Niytro> maybe I have to plug it in ethernet
<bparker> mouses: nacc: I added the debug kernel cmdline param and it output a logfile in /run/initramfs, it says 'No init found. Try passing init= bootarg.' at the bottom
<bparker> this filesystem was previously rsync'ed from another (running) box and I'm just trying to move it other to this new box
<bparker> move it over*
<bparker> apparently /lib/systemd is somehow missing a bunch of files, guess my rsync didn't really finish like it said it did
<bparker> ugh
<kaddi> @kk4ewt dig just can't resolve it at all
<kaddi> I'm focusing on nslookup because I'm trying to understand why one works and the other doesn't.. Hoping from there I hope to figure out why it doesn't work by default
<NotLim> kaddi: what's the problem?
<kaddi> NotLim: Problem is when I connect to a VPN the two search domains get added to /etc/resolv.conf however only the first of the two is actually used. The VPN works fine on debian testing, windows, mac and as I recently found out, if I do a nslookup -debug host, nslookup will actually correctly append the search domain and find the host. When I do nslookup host, it doesn't. So I'm trying to see what the difference between how the two resovle the address is
<NotLim> you're testing in debian?
<kaddi> no, I'm on ubuntu 18.04
<kaddi> I just know that it's working for a colleague on debian testing
<NotLim> ok
<kaddi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khnz7wD88F/
<kaddi> nslookup output
<RoscoePColtrane> kaddi: use nslookup FQDN
<kaddi> RoscoePColtrane: that works obviously. I'd like to get the search domains working though
<kaddi> RoscoePColtrane: it's not just nslookup that is'nt working. Nothing can resolve it (except nslookup -debug apparently)
<RoscoePColtrane> kaddi: and that's actually preventing you from production or being productive???
<kaddi> RoscoePColtrane: Yes, because there's a bunch of different servers I need to contact and it's a major PITA to type name.subdomain.domain.page.com rather than name
<kaddi> and yes it's something I have to do daily
<RoscoePColtrane> kaddi: or is it one of those situations where you have plenty of free time/ spare time to just ponder things?
<RoscoePColtrane> kaddi: oh i see
<kaddi> I mean the easiest solution would probably be to switch to debian
<kaddi> but I kinda like to understand what's broken and why
<kaddi> already tried to switch from resolved to dnsmasq, but that didn't fix the issu
<kaddi> the search domains are listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<kaddi> so I'm not sure where they aren't listed but should be
<RoscoePColtrane> no i wouldn't expect a switch from resolved to dnsmasq to net different results
<kaddi> well I was working under the assumptoin that it's a bug in resolved, since everyone online is bitching about how nothing works as it should with resolved
<kaddi> but obviously that's not it
<RoscoePColtrane> a bug?...hmmm dns resolution works perfectly as it should for myself and many others i'm sure
<kaddi> resolved changed how search domains are appended (if I understood this correctly) to avoid spilling the internal infrastructure to public dns servers and there's many cases where especially search domains just didn't work at all and eveyrthing needed to be used in FQDN
<RoscoePColtrane> maybe something with each problem reporting users network infrastructure and or configuration
<RoscoePColtrane> maybe you have avahi installed...it can have odd effects on certain network topology scenarios in regard to dns
<kaddi> guess it's not a bug per se.. it's a feature that's upsetting many VPN users.. even though I can understand the end-goal
<kaddi> is there an easy way to disable that to test it?
<RoscoePColtrane> you probably got avahi installed as it's installed by default
<kaddi> yeah, I'm fairly sure I've seen it in the running processes here and there
<RoscoePColtrane> and like i mentioned avahi can have odd effects on dns name resolutioin
<RoscoePColtrane> resolution
<kaddi> is sudo systemctl disable avahi-daemon sufficient to disable it?
<RoscoePColtrane> disable it? maybe...i just remove it...because for my environment it's does more harm than it could ever possibly be of any use
<kaddi> haha, I'm reluctant to remove entirely without knowing what it does.. disabling should be fine since I can always reenable it :p
<kaddi> how did you remove it?
<RoscoePColtrane> i uninstalled it
<kaddi> sudo apt-get remove avahi?
<RoscoePColtrane> i could simply "reinstall" it if i ever needed it...which i won't ever need it
<RoscoePColtrane> replace "remove" with "purge"
<PLLunlock> is anybody else using Gigamonster for their ISP?
<kaddi> ok, will try that
<kaddi> bbiab
<bparker> mouses: nacc: actually, missing files wasn't really my problem... this was: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/grub/issues/25
<mouses> bparker: Ahh!
<nacc> bparker: interesting
<leonardus> How can I know whether this will work with Ubuntu? https://www.amazon.com/Fingerprint-PQI-Matching-Biometric-Security/dp/B06XG4MHFJ/
<neurot> @leonardus All the questions and answers on Amazon on that product says it does not work on Linux Windows only
<leonardus> Are there any that work with Ubuntu?
<neurot> Amazon has a good return policy :-)
<neurot> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377298
<neurot> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2377298
<leonardus> no replies
<neurot-> Stupid NVIDIA drivers crashed my PC
<neurot-> back to nouveau drivers
<Kon-> I've always had much better luck with the Nvidia drivers, personally. Nouveau doesn't even really work with the newer generations of hardware
<neurot-> GeForce GTX 760 that is what I have
<neurot-> <Kon-> do you add the Nvidia ppa for your drivers
<Kon-> neurot-: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<neurot-> Is it safe another thing to is I'm running KDE Neon
<Kon-> It works exactly the same on Neon as it does on Ubuntu
<Kon-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<neurot-> Kon- thanks
<Kon-> neurot: For the GTX 760, you should be using either the long-lived 390 branch or the current short-lived 396 branch
<neurot> Kon thank you for the help
<neurot>  I am now running the latest drivers thank you kon-
<neurot> https://www.backtrails.net/next/index.php/s/7RBCmNNaNmRHqey
<ilias_gr>  hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs?
<neurot> its a snap
<neurot> right
<ilias_gr> neurot: yes it is. any solytion to override this issue, so that default icon will change according the system's icon pack chosen from user
<ilias_gr> ?
<neurot> I don't think snap icons can change with an icon theme set but I could be wrong that's just my thought
<neurot> Just blame it on Microsoft because they won't allow it and its proprietary hahaha
<neurot> ilias_gr  Snap packages are packaged up different I have no idea
<ilias_gr> neurot: i saw that in notification area the name is 'skypeforlinux'. if an icon from an icon theme will renamed to 'skypeforlinux' under /status the icon change only in notification area appearance but it doesn't the icon in systray itself. that's strange too. any idea?
<neurot> ilias_gr sorry i dont
<neurot> And I wrote it tutorial on fixing something similar to that but it was a native program for the private internet access icon
<neurot> lol
<ilias_gr> neurot ok, thanks. i hoe someone could think a solution
<ilias_gr> *hope
<neurot> ilias_gr Good luck
<ilias_gr> thanks
<ilias_gr> neurot: i read that snaps are isolated from the other system and work in a read only directory. if i uninstall a snap will every file move from my system? which is the best command using terminal to purge a snap?
<neurot> ilias_gr Someone will figure it out what theme said are you using
<ilias_gr> neurot i am using faenza icon theme, but elementary theme cannot also change this systray icon. so i consider to purge skype snap and install the deb package officially available from skype web site
<neurot>  deb package for skype I thought they got rid of that
<neurot> I guess not just looked sweet for you
<neurot> lol
<ilias_gr> neurot i think so too but the deb package is now available in skype web page.
<neurot> I guess so just looked sweet for you
<neurot> Sorry I was using voice to text program
<neurot>  I should proofread my stuff
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one.
<Ben64> because the other packs don't include a skype icon?
<ilias_gr> i noticed that in notification area appearance the icon set to faenza icon but in systray remains the default one
<ilias_gr> Ben64: faenza icon theme include under /status all appropriate icons for systray
<ilias_gr> Ben64: the names of files maybe are different. i renamed the online icon to skypeforlixux and i can see that the icon changed in notification area appearance menu, but it is not in systray. remains the default icon
<mbnt> Hi, I installed Natron and now do not know how to uninstall it
<mbnt> I tried the purges, doesn't work
<mbnt> I get "E: Unable to locate package natron", but it is installed
<Ben64> mbnt: whats the exact command you're doing
<ilias_gr> Ben64: the window button icon also remains the same (the default one) although i am changing the system's available icon themes (elementary, gnome, faenza etc). How can i handle this situation?
<mbnt> Ben64, I tried a bunch, one of them was apt-get sudo apt-get purge package
<mbnt> I tried synaptic as well
<mbnt> Ben64, I downloaded and installed off the website
<Ben64> oh well it looks like natron isn't a package that is in the ubuntu repositories, so that won't work
<mbnt> Ben64, But I downloaded a beta called Natron2 and that will not launch and Natron will not launch either so I want to get rid of them both and just get Natron instead
<Ben64> find the package, then 'sudo dpkg -r package.deb'
<ilias_gr> Ben64: the package has been removed !
<mbnt> Ben64, does not seem to work
<Ben64> then contact whoever makes natron
<ilias_gr> does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one.
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: does your theme have a new skype icon?
<ilias_gr> lotus|NUC: faenza icon theme has all the icons (maybe with other names) .
<adityaduggal> Hi people, I am facing an issue with my ubuntu server box, I have just installed a new network card and due to this I am unable to connect to my server
<lotus|NUC> adityaduggal: join #ubuntu-server please, volunteers might take a look mate
<lotus|NUC> ilias_gr: did you check your icon pack if it has a 'newer' skype icon?
<cim209> anyone here has experience with vgaswitcheroo?
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one. as you can see in notification area preference appears the faenza icon after configuration set (https://pasteboard.co/HGy8pJE.png) but in systray appears the default icon (https://pasteboard.co/HGy9Biy.png) any idea on this issue?
<funabashi> hui guys ens192.3 means its tagged with vlan 3 ?
<spindown_> is anyone able to help a beginner with a problem with wifi failing to start when resuming from sleep?
<nagyg> hi all
<nagyg> I'd like to install mariadb on my ubuntu 18.04, however when I run apt-get install mariadb-server mariadb-client it returns with an error: mariadb-client : Depends: mariadb-client-10.1 .... E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<nagyg> this is the first time I tried to intall mariadb
<nagyg> at least dpkg -l | grep maria shows no packages installed
<nagyg> what packages can be "broken"?
<nagyg> dpkg -l | grep ^..r does not list any broken packages
<nagyg> can it be that the fact I have mysql installed causes this?
<ztane> haha sigh this snap+gnome shell... I opened a link from slack desktop client, it launched a firefox - then gnome shell thinks all subsequent firefox windows belong to slack :D
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one. as you can see in notification area preference appears the faenza icon after configuration set (https://pasteboard.co/HGy8pJE.png) but in systray appears the default icon (https://pasteboard.co/HGy9Biy.png) any idea on this issue?
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one. as you can see in notification area preference appears the faenza icon after configuration set (https://pasteboard.co/HGy8pJE.png) but in systray appears the default icon (https://pasteboard.co/HGy9Biy.png) any idea on this issue?
<q9> Do i need gvfs for HintSystem=yes and HintIgnore=yes to be respected in GNOME?
<guiverc> nagyg: the packages you likely have 'broken' are not from mariadb, but a prior command that had issues, that was ignored,   try `sudo apt-get -f install`
<spindown_> anyone able to look at a pastebin for a wifi connection that keeps reporting unable to connect after resuming from sleep?
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: could you provide us more details please, ubuntu version? chipset? syslog errors?
<spindown_> of course. ubuntu 18.04.01 LTS. Network-manager 1.10.6-2ubun
<spindown_> im pretty much a linux beginner, which is a pain
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: for the chipset: sudo lshw -C network
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: you dont need to paste everything, just the chipset line, and have a look at bottom if driver= is active
<spindown_> its an intel wireless 3165 , driver=iwlwifi
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: ok thank you for checking
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: can you try this: tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable wifi and re-enable then hastebin all the text new comming in your tail?
<spindown_> i get some errors in the network manager log that i don't fully understand: e.g.
<spindown_> 09:43:53 NetworkManager: <info>  [1538469833.3469] device (wlp1s0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available', sys-iface-state: 'managed')
<spindown_> okay, will do
<spindown_> the problem only appears when resuming from sleep - do you still want me to try that command that you mentioned?
<spindown_> ok, done that. the error appeared.ill pastebin
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: you can keep your tail on try hibernation too, and come back with the new errors
<spindown_> https://pastebin.com/2W1YhEiY
<spindown_> during this, three errors came up regarding the connection. then i manually connected
<spindown_> https://pastebin.com/bsVtmNuc
<spindown_> second paste, after putting on standby. same three errors, then manually connected
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: so if i understand right, after the wakeup you dont get an automatic wifi connection right
<spindown_> correct
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: then you select your ssid manually and connect?
<spindown_> yes
<lotus|NUC> and that works
<Heebie> Hello.  Does anyone know why Ubuntu 18.04's timezone package incorrectly sets Europe/Dublin to LMT instead of the correct IST?
<Heebie> My time is off by 1 hour because of it.
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: can you doublecheck your system settings/power settings see wifi settings & hibernate
<spindown_> will do
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: your system is up to date to latest also? check kernel with: uname -a
<spindown_> Linux laptop 4.15.0-34-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Mon Aug 27 15:21:48 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotus|NUC> looks good spindown_
<spindown_> im looking in the settings.
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: tell me wich settings are enabled there?
<spindown_> they are fairly basic settings in the settings-power section
<spindown_> under power saving, dim screen on, blank screen 5 mins, wifi and bluetooth are on, automatic suspend when on battery is 20 mins
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: ok tnx
<spindown_> im just doing an apt update just in case
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: apt-cache policy linux-firmware gives you version 1.173.1?
<spindown_> yes it does
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: ok lets make a new bug for this mate
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: ubuntu-bug network-manager (from a terminal)
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: if you dont have a launchpad account yet, create a new one
<hollusion> is /lib/udev/rules.d and /etc/udev/rules.d equivalent? in terms of the system loads all ruels from boths places?
<cim209> how do i move the system tray icons?
<cim209> two of them don't have the same spacing as the others
<spindown_> cool, will do. thanks
<Toxtlo> Hi, I am trying to learn on iptables. I want to configure a setup with virtualization and macvlan. Is it actually possible to configure a macvlan interface via iptables? I need to somehow loop my traffic back via nat...
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: call the bug something like intel wireless 3165 does not connect after wakeup
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: and describe your story to the bug, adding your pastebins etc
<leeyaa> hello. i would like to run a second php-fpm instance. is there an official way of doing that? i am on bionic, with php-fpm 7.2
<leeyaa> i tried duplicating php-fpm init.d script, changing a few variables here and there, but i couldnt make it work for some reason
<spindown_> submitted
<leeyaa> it was still controlling my main php instance instead of the new instance
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: ok now try to do some testing yourself too and keep your bug updated ok
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: like, testing other kernel, other ubuntu version, perhaps test hibernate with cable,
<lotus|NUC> spindown_: and thank you for submitting the bug, you helping yourself and the community like this
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pa> hi
<pa> my system got screwed
<pa> i tried to start in recovery mode, but not even that starts
<pa> how can i fix it?
<pa> i already started another ubuntu, mounted the partition and proc/sys/dev/etc, and chrooted into it
<pa> also fsck'ed the partition
<hollusion> graphical text editor that can filter text? (hide line that contain XYZ)
<hollusion> *lines
<arabcoder> how to install ubuntu?
<bailroc>  google?
<cim209> magic
<bailroc> get a disk, burn it, put it in cdrom drive and follow the instructions?
<bailroc> or, install to usb key, and install it it
<arabcoder> cdrom drive damaged...
<bailroc> by following the DIRECTIONS
<bailroc> anyways.. your option is usb key or pxe
<cim209> download iso, download usb iso burner from http://etcher.io
<arabcoder> thanks...
<cim209> that's how i installed ubuntu 18.04 to my macbook
<arabcoder> It is possible to keep windows too?
<cim209> yeah, use this http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cim209> you'll need two partitions, one for swap and one for the OS
<arabcoder> I have only one partition...
<pa> i rly donno whats wrong
<pa> i ran debsums -a
<pa> everything seems alright
<pa> update-grub reinstalled grub
<pa> what else can i do?
<arabcoder> thanks...
<pa> when i try to install grub i get:
<pa> grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<nbusrone> hi , I need a bit help installing ubuntu 18.04 SSD.Should I partition a swap on it ? When reading the guide , swap size is suppose to double my RAM.Having 16GB of ram which mean I need to reserve 32GB on my 120GB SSD ?
<nbusrone> Can I reduce the swap size ?
<servergeek> you can skip swap
<servergeek> with 16 gb of ram it's kind of useless
<servergeek> you don't want swap anyway
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, that swap rule shouldn't apply to a 16GB Ram system ...yes keep your swap about  8GB if you think it's needed
<nbusrone> BluesKaj : thanks , so what is the best partition you suggest for an 120GB ssd ?
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: It should be noted that 18.04 doesn't need a dedicated swap partition. In 18.04, Ubuntu will create a swap file if no swap partition is defined. It will automatically allocate a reasonable size to the swap file for you.
<BluesKaj> nbusrone, best? depends how you want to set them up
<BluesKaj> pa, for a simple install, create a dos partition table instead of gpt, and legacy mode in the bios,.That's if you don't need any more than 4 promary partiitons
<BluesKaj> primary rather
<berkley> I see in 18.04 LTS unattended security upgrades are enabled by default, and the unattended-upgrade manpage suggests it is to be run via /etc/cron.daily/apt, but that file does not exist. Anyone know if I need to create it or if it is already configured elsewhere by default?
<pa> BluesKaj: but i'm not sure what's wrong. This drive was booting before the system crashed and somehow got corrupted..
<pragmaticenigma> berkley: Did you enable the option during install?
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma BluesKaj : How does 10.04 allocate swap ? and ho do I check whether it 18.04 use swap ?
<BluesKaj> pa in gpt you need to install grub to /uefi/boot afaik ..in ubuntu the the auto install is supposed to do that for you
<berkley> pragmaticenigma: I installed via preseed, but I guess I should look there. I'm ordinarily a redhat guy
<pa> ha
<pa> BluesKaj: so now i try to recover with a live 16.04
<pa> now i was trying to recover with a non-live 14.04
<pragmaticenigma> berkley: I'm not familiar with preseeding ... I would think there might be an issue with the way the preseed was configured though
<ecormier> ubuntu we have a problem :)
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: Your question doesn't make any sense... Ubuntu 10.04 is long past it's support and documentation is no longer available for it.
<berkley> pragmaticenigma: The only line which references it is this: "d-i pkgsel/update-policy select unattended-upgrades". I guess I need to RTFM now :P. Thanks for your help
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: Is there an Ubuntu support question we can help you with?
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma BluesKaj : ops sorry ,I mean 18.04
<ecormier> libreoffice calc: when I use the sum function, updates to the refered cells DO NOT update the summed cell
<pragmaticenigma> berkley: Please mind language and acronyms
<berkley> my apologies
<ecormier> this is a new issue since the last oo update
<ecormier> known bug?
<pragmaticenigma> berkley: If this is your first attempt at using Ubuntu, I'd recommend installing from the regular images... See how things are configured by default there... then use that to build your preseed
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: Have you tabbed out of the cell after making the change?
<ecormier> also in writer: opening a 2 page .doc with 2 tables, one on each page displays one page with the two tables superimposed
<ecormier> pragmaticenigma: yes
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: not experiencing any issue with LibreCalc and not updating a cell populated with SUM()
<ecormier> pragmaticenigma: look at my bottom row: http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=ac358f6dff4b28b8a3f8f34d6f33f0ec
<ecormier> hehe, should have fuzzed those names anyways
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: Without knowing what you placed in those cells... the image doesn't tell me anything
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: and yes, you should have fuzzed both the names and the Student IDs
<ecormier> those are '1's in each cell, last cell is =SUM(C15:AL15)
<ecormier> pragmaticenigma: all publicly available anyways :)
<ecormier> I'll try a reboot, but that's not good behavior
<pragmaticenigma> ecormier: You might want to make sure the field types are numbers as well. beyond that... I'd try a fresh spreadsheet and see if you can replicate the issue there... If you can, file a bug report
<pragmaticenigma> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ecormier> apparently, saving, closing a reopening starts the cell updates and now it works... but still a bug... let me test a little more
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma BluesKaj : anyhow , that for the advice.Do I need to do some command for SSD installing 18.04.Read some need to type a command for trim but it's enable on 18.04 ?
<ecormier> reboot first
<tomreyn> nbusrone: fstrim runs weekly by default on supported file systems on 18.04
<tomreyn> nbusrone: you may need to enable it on underlying layers if any.
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: As long as you use official installation sources for Ubuntu, those are not necessary. Something to note, whatever you are reading, check for a publication date, if it is older than 2 years... find something else. If it doesn't have a date, consider it to be garbage and find another source
<tomreyn> nbusrone: i.e. if you use, for example, full disk encryption, trim passthrough may not be anbled by default
<ecormier> cell update issue seems to be gone, writer/table overlay issue still present... I'll look into that when I have more time
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma tomreyn : regular user , not using any disk encryption .Yeh , I checked , but it's a long read of understanding all the SSD stuff in it.I bit more technical term for me https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: First issue, that's for Debian, not Ubuntu
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma : is it the same distro ?
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: not even close
<pragmaticenigma> nbusrone: Ubuntu started with debian as a base, years ago. From there it has gone in a completely different direction.
<pragmaticenigma> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nbusrone> pragmaticenigma : Thanks , i had a hard time reading and understanding them :(.
<BluesKaj> --
<guardian> hi, I need a bit of help. I did echo "foo" > /etc/hostname and then I did hostnamectl set-hostname foo
<guardian> then I rebooted
<guardian> and I still have the previous hostname
<guardian> and /etc/hostname has been changed back
<guardian> how can I change my hostname please?
<lotus|NUC> !hostname | guardian
<ubottu> guardian: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<c0fe> I am using LXD, I have ubuntu 18.04 as a container image and I am trying to add 80 and 443 into the allowed ufw ports but i am getting this error: https://hastebin.com/etukatuvec.rb
<c0fe> why?
<BluesKaj> guardian, so change it in /etc/hosts as well
<guardian> there's no mention of the old hostname in /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> guardian, yes, but add the new hostname there anyway
<guardian> systemd's a joke right :(
<TJ-> Has anyone done an accurate export from Scribus to LibreOffice Writer (e.g. for a letterhead design -> writer template) ?
<guardian> it seems it's cloud-init that changes the hostname back
<guardian> cloud-init's a thing I don't need but is there
<BluesKaj> guardian, should look somehtning like "127.0.1.1 Hostname" in /etc/hosts
<BluesKaj> guardian, are you sure you don't need cloud-init? is this a production machine ?
<guardian> it's there when you install ubuntu server
<BluesKaj> best to ask in #ubuntu-server chat about that, guardian
<guardian> k
<guardian> thanks
<majuscule> Is it possible to have a user local sources.list?
<majuscule> I am on a restricted machine but would like to be able to use `apt-get source`
<TJ-> majuscule: are you able to create containers using LXD ? if so, you could do it within a container
<majuscule> don't know, i'm not familiar with lxd
<Ool> hi, with an Ubuntu 18.04 I want to clean the gdm users list at login before (16.04…) I could rm /var/log/wtmp to do that but now, I don't know how to do that
<majuscule> ugh this is all so gd annoying. i really just want an easy way to install libraries locally so i can compile shit
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: please mind your language and acronyms
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: Also, you should be taking this up with the system administrator who set the policy to be restrictive. There is a reason it's setup that way, and you probably shouldn't try to circumvent it
<TJ-> majuscule: you can do it somewhat manually, but if you don't have permissions to use "apt-get build-dep <package>" you'll find building to be difficult/frustrating, due to missing required libraries. In an unprivileged container you have full 'root' access though, so can do it all
<JimBuntu> You see pragmaticenigma , this is why I always escalate my privs. On a serious note, majuscule , you really should talk to the admin.
<majuscule> i have been encouraged by the admin to compile whatever i desire
<compdoc> good luck with that
<majuscule> thank you :-)
<TJ-> majuscule: for containers, to test if you have the facility, try "lxc launch ubuntu:1804 my_container"
<TJ-> majuscule: if that works you'll have a running container, which you can get a shell in using "lxc exec my_container /bin/bash"
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: Then you should speak to the admin about being able to install packages you need.
<majuscule> unfortunately i do not have lxc installed. i might be able to get docker/vagrant or something
<TJ-> majuscule: can you install snaps?
<majuscule> pragmaticenigma: i'm not sure why you are repeating that. i asked a question about installing local libraries, not about debating policy
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: Because the policy of the machine is what is preventing you from completing your task. That's why. There is no one here who can change that
<majuscule> pragmaticenigma: are you saying that it is technically impossible to install libraries user local? i know for a fact that that is not the case.
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: If you can't install anything, then anything recommended here won't work, since nearly all suggestions so far have required the ability to install packages
<majuscule> in fact i can do so manually, and my original question was only if it was possible to configure apt-get source user locally to make it easier
<pragmaticenigma> majuscule: To answer your original question, the answer is no, it is not possible
<majuscule> thank you.
<ArminiusTux> Hi, any OpenGL driver tweakers around?
<TJ-> majuscule: Yes, there is a way. If you have 'fakeroot' then "fakeroot apt-get source <package>"
<pragmaticenigma> ArminiusTux: This isn't the correct forum for that topic. This channel is focused on providing support
<majuscule> oo that's a very interesting idea, thanks TJ-
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | ArminiusTux
<ubottu> ArminiusTux: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ArminiusTux> pragmaticenigma: thank you for the hint, I sort of need a solution how to switch OpenGL drivers within Ubuntu
<pa> And it's alive..
<pa> damn..
<jilocasin> afternoon all
<jilocasin> does anyone know how I can stop notification spam?
<CarlFK> how do I find out what package supplies libX11.so.6 ?
<TJ-> CarlFK: if it's installed, then "dpkg -S libX11.so", if not you'd need to install "apt-file" then do "sudo apt-file update; apt-file search libX11.so"
<CarlFK> thanks - I was poking apt-cache
<_BIGSHOT_> i have apple imac 2009's keyboard bluetooth but it is not pairing what to do? mouse bluetooth connected fine!!!
<_BIGSHOT_> i get message "failed to connect"!, but keyboard bluetooth shows up in devices of bluetooth
<TJ-> _BIGSHOT_: there's a sequence you have to follow to make it work
<TJ-> _BIGSHOT_: see my comment #29 at bug 1490347
<ubottu> bug 1490347 in bluez (Ubuntu Wily) "[Regression] 16:04 + 15:10 - Cannot pair with devices using (legacy LMP Link Management Protocol) PIN codes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490347
<nemo> hm. Is there any particular reason that an old ubuntu would have better support for my monitor than debian?  I was wondering if for example there was some ubuntu-maintained monitor mode-line database or something
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: You would have to explain what you mean by better support. also, comparing Ubuntu and Debian against each other doesn't work. While Ubuntu started with Debian as it's base, they are no longer similar.
<snukn> hi I just joined :) do I have to do the /msg NickServ everytime I start irssi?
<pragmaticenigma> snukn: Due to a high volume of spam, anyone desiring to chat in #ubuntu support/chat channels need to register their nicks. Which means you will need to authenticate each time
<pragmaticenigma> snukn: you can look at the documentation to find out if there is a way to have irssi automatically log you in each time. Or look here: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/irssi
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: I switched from ubuntu 14.04 to devuan for reasons that hardly need elaborating - I noticed immediately monitor's max resolution was well below the default 1600x900 - kicked myself for not having grabbed the modelines from xrandr before installing
<snukn> thanks pragmaticenigma I'll have a look at that
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: but then started wondering why exactly was it failing to detect - I was using the FOSS driver with both...
<snukn> btw im getting some weird symbols with irssi at the nickname part
<snukn> can I post a screenshot of my desktop and see if you know what it is?
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: There are a large number of reasons. You're question would be better sent to the Debian group since it is with Debian that you experience the issues.
<pragmaticenigma> snukn: You can post picture and place a link here. Remember to obscure (black out) anything private or that you don't want being exposed on the internet
<snukn> alright sec
<snukn> ignore the black line in the middle of the middle screen, i used my wacom cintiq and accidentaly drew a black line there :P
<snukn> https://i.imgur.com/KCIZ0jX.png
<snukn> it's low quality, but you can see stuff like "?" after the nicknames
<pragmaticenigma> snukn: those are place holders for unrecognized character codes. I'm not sure why irssi is doing that or the terminal emulator is doing that
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: yeah, I'm following up with them, but I was wondering if in particular, ubuntu might have a project where it maintains such additional modeline information
<snukn> hmm im using rxvt unicode
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: which is something ubuntu would know more about than debian ☺
<rdg> pragmaticenigma: you tried to help me with swapping workspaces in dual monitor mode in ubuntu and ubuntu would only move to a new workspace on teh primary monitor
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: this would be helpful regardless of non-ubuntu distro if the information was, presumably, open
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: That would be found in the source code
<rdg> pragmaticenigma: I forget the name of teh tool.. it was.  $something-tweaks. .. but you use it to enable workspaces across both monitors
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: I suspect it's a difference of version for X11, where Ubuntu could be running a newer version of X server that enables/handles support for high density displays.
<pragmaticenigma> rdg: gnome-tweaks
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: fair 'nuff, although I'd swear I've had no such issues for a very long time - and the idea that Ubuntu 14.04 would be a newer version seemed rather odd to me.
<pragmaticenigma> snukn: I don't know what those settings are, or what would be a better setting to choose. You may have some luck seraching for "irrsi displaying unknown characters"
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: but. can't hurt to check I guess!
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: but. yeah, this is not a "high density" display, 1600x900 is a pretty standard laptop resolution, and the laptop itself is very very old ☺
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: One of Debian foundations is to stay the course on the most stable version. That often means it's far behind other distros in versions
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: yeah. naw. both are on x11 7.7.. hum
<nemo> durn changelog link on ubuntu.com is dead ☹
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: that's a good question then...
<nemo> in fact xerver-xorg-video-radeon is on 7.8 in devuan, and 7.3 in trusty updates.
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: but ok, was just wondering if there was some secret sauce - I guess my next step is to try an ubuntu usb boot to see what on earth it's doing
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: that appears to be more related to graphics card driver handling, than x server
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: In my experience, I've had different distros do completely different things with monitor detection, even when everything appears to be on the same version. X server is a large beast of an application, and there are lots of little nuances to how it configures itself and works.
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: mm :/
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: I know that I have used xorg.conf files created on what I preceived to be a working setup, work completely differently in another distro on the same hardware
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: poking around online, there's more than a few people who've run into problems with the Precision M6600 on various distros, even ubuntu - but I'd swear it worked for me prior
<nemo> *sigh*  if it wasn't my total opposition to the systemd thing, I'd not have left my comfy ubuntu setup at all. ah well.
<TJ-> nemo: it all depends on the driver receiving EDID from the monitor. Check the Xorg.0.log to see what was returned, or on a live system use "xrandr -q"
<nemo> TJ-: kk thanks for the hint
<TJ-> nemo: X will select the 'best' mode as returned in the EDID that matches what it understands the GPU can support
<nemo> TJ-: xrandr -q only lists 1152x864 and 1024x768...
<nemo> TJ-: let's see if the EDID block in the xorg log offers anything different
<TJ-> nemo:  is that from the Ubuntu boot?
<nemo> TJ-: sorry, ubuntu is gone now - I should not really be getting support here, it's just 'cause you offered, and I'd initially come here w/ quest to find out if there was an ubuntu-specific modeline database or something ☺
<nemo> interesting. the xorg log shows 1600x900 modelines...
<nemo> let's see if I can force 'em w/ xrandr..
<TJ-> nemo: right; if you had the Ubuntu Xorg.0.log we could compare; but for any X system, see that log to get an idea of the EDID provided modes received, and modes selected
<nemo> TJ-: http://m8y.org/tmp/Xorg.0.log  if you're curious
<nemo> there shouldn't be anything secret in there ☺
<nemo> well, my boot hash but whatever 😝
<TJ-> nemo: if xrandr -q is reporting something different to what Xorg log reports, that suggests a problem with the driver
<nemo> hmmmmm
<nemo> TJ-: maybe I should downgrade then!
<TJ-> nemo: and your issue is it is only using the VESA driver, not the GPU-specific driver (radeon)
<nemo> OMFG
<nemo> TJ-: aaaagh I checked glxinfo and glxgears to make sure direct rendering was happening and at a decent framerate
<nemo> TJ-: how could I have missed something so basic
<nemo> wild. glxinfo still says direct rendering: yes
<nemo> O_o  OpenGL vendor string of... vmware? wut
<TJ-> nemo: root cause is "[  5271.879] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported."
<Jordan_U> nemo: VMware has paid developers to make llvmpipe, a driver that provides OpenGL via the CPU.
<TJ-> nemo: that warning is followed by this error: "[  5271.879] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory"
<Gazooo> hi, so I have a stability issue with my home server running ubuntu server, I lose connectivity via SSH and pretty much all my running services stop working, machine still has power but is headless, I have to force reboot by power switch. I am thinking it could be a hardware issue but was wondering if there's any suggested software I could run to ke
<Gazooo> ep track of things over time and I can debug issues when they next occur
<Gazooo> syslogs aren't showing much and are hard to sift through with so much running on the machine
<TJ-> nemo: does "lspci -nnkd 1002:6720" show a kernel driver in use?
<nemo> Jordan_U: ah. interesting.  I'm impressed by the performance then
<nemo> TJ-:  huh. I wonder if it's possible that I was using that awful unstable closed source radeon graphics driver and just forgot
<Jordan_U> nemo: Please pastebin the complete output of "glxinfo".
<nemo> it may be with hardware this ancient I have no choice though
<nemo> Jordan_U: http://termbin.com/c4aa
<nemo> Jordan_U: and lspci http://termbin.com/90jo  'cause why not
<Jordan_U> nemo: Yup, that's llvmpipe. Entirely CPU :)
<nemo> Jordan_U: I guess I need to see what the FOSS radeon driver support for the Radeon HD 6970M is
<nemo> Jordan_U: welp. TIL - once upon a time I knew to always check "direct rendering"
<nemo> Jordan_U: in hedgewars support I've asked users on various linux distros to check that too
<nemo> now I know that's wholly inadequate
<Jordan_U> nemo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nemo> Jordan_U: so... you kinda missed how I got here, sorry, I *was* using Ubuntu 14.04 - but I decided to make the transition to Devuan Ascii since 14.04 was approaching EOL
<nemo> Jordan_U: I've used it for so long I may have utterly forgotten that I was using closed source graphics driver though
<nemo> I may have installed that like 4 years ago out of desparation
<nemo> *desperation
<tomreyn> Gazooo: first of all it'd be good to check whether everything stops working, including the kernel, or just some processes. syslog should tell whether the kernel was and systemd were still operating fine.
<nacc> nemo: so you're not on ubuntu now?
<nacc> Gazooo: i would recommend you set up a serial console
<tomreyn> Gazooo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<nemo> nacc: well, I am on a number of machines, but not this one - this one was an experimental transition - I attempted first to see if I could do a live migration from ubuntu 14.04 to devuan ascii - which failed fairly miserably, although not for wont of trying. so I wiped it and did a clean install.  I decided to drop by here to find out if possibly ubuntu had additional monitor info, but seems I was on totally
<nemo> the wrong track
<nemo> nacc: my eventual plan is to shift all the remaining 14.04 to devuan tho, sorry..
<nacc> nemo: right, so migrating to devuan would be offtopic here, and so would switching to it.
<nemo> nacc: yeah, I know. as noted, I came here simply to find out if ubuntu had its own monitor database.  but it was just because, as noted, I was totally off target in what was going on
<nemo> nacc: I was trying to keep it on that target, but then TJ- helpfully offered some X11 support which I gratefully took him up on
<nemo> nacc: so now I know I have a driver problem
<nacc> nemo: cool
<nemo> nacc: and, FWIW, looks like this dude who I found on askubuntu https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100743  has 'sact same problem
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 100743 in Driver/Radeon "Support for Radeon HD 6970M" [Normal,Reopened]
<nemo> might need to submit a patch
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> when I click on a link from skype - it opens chromium without my profile
<FreeBDSM> how to fix that?
<nemo> FreeBDSM: since no one is answering here..
<nemo> FreeBDSM: I have no familiarity w/ chromium due to a strong antipathy but my guess would be separate chrome/chromium instances or... separate profiles? I think they have that now?
<nemo> FreeBDSM: maybe some clue in ~/.config ?  like having both chrome and chromium in there?
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Is skyped installed as a Snap?
<FreeBDSM> ah, turns out I use a snap'd version of skype
<FreeBDSM> yeah
<nemo> hah
<pragmaticenigma> FreeBDSM: Applications running in a snap run in a protected environment. So when Skype requests a URL handler to open a web page, that application inherits the same environment as Skype
<FreeBDSM> that sucks
<FreeBDSM> but I guess it's still better than having skype installed into the system
<pragmaticenigma> Firefox operates in a shared environment setting. If you had an instance of Firefox open, I think it would reuse that instance instead of launching a new one.
<FreeBDSM> mozilla ruined Firefox, I find it no longer usable and I had to switch from Firefox (I stayed with it since ~ v1.5 up until 57) to Chromium
<cim209> hello i am wondering if my machine is using two GPUs at once https://pastebin.com/WDLXzFKe
<pragmaticenigma> cim209: take a look at the output of: lspci -vnnn | perl -lne 'print if /^\d+\:.+(\[\S+\:\S+\])/' | grep VGA
<pragmaticenigma> cim209:  look for the [VGA controller] at the end of each device. Whichever device has it, is the active GPU.
<cim209> ok hold on
<cim209> pragmaticenigma, it's both
<pragmaticenigma> cim209: Or just go to Settings => Details => About and check what is listed under Graphics
<cim209> graphics says AMD Turks
<pragmaticenigma> THen the AMD card is the currently active card
<cim209> when i use vgaswitcheroo, it says permission denied
<pragmaticenigma> cim209: are you running it as sudo?
<cim209> yeah
<cim209> i'm lookign at the docs
<cim209> for hybrid graphics
<cim209> the file /etc/init.d/rc.local doesn't exist
<solrac> Hello :o I'm in need of some help regarding an Elantech ETPS/2 Touchpad. It's detected but it's not working. Its only detected when I add the i8042 options in the grub, but even after installing libinput (instead of synaptic) it still doesn't seem to work. But I do get an error in dmesg https://pastebin.com/41ytRaJq
<blip99> The ZSH version on ubuntu is really outdated, I'm confused why that is.  Ubuntu 18.04 still running ZSH 5.4.2
<blip99> The reason I care, is that oh-my-zsh seems to require zsh 5.5 https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/wiki/Installing-ZSH
<nacc> blip99: 18.10 has 5.5
<solrac> anyone @u@
<nacc> !latest | blip99
<ubottu> blip99: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | solrac
<ubottu> solrac: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<solrac> ty
<blip99> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<blip99> nacc, thanks
<nacc> blip99: yw
<blip99> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<subcool> The local folder exists... whats going on? --- subcool@HP-m7:/mnt$ sudo mount //192.168.1.42:mnt/Storage/Programs /mnt/Programs
<subcool>  mount: /mnt/Programs: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<subcool> <subcool> Im trying to add this to my FSTAB.
<subcool> <subcool> /192.168.1.42/mnt/Storage/Programs  /mnt/Programs cifs credentials=/etc/samba/credentials 0 0 -- Results in error:  sudo mount -a mount error(2): No such file or directory Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<blackflow> subcool: //192 ....   (double forward slashes)
<nacc> subcool: if you added the correct entry to your fstab, then you just specify the mount point to `mount`
<nacc> subcool: either give all the options on the commandline, or give just the mountpoint to mount (where fstab has the appropriate options)
<nacc> subcool: also, use a pastebin to dump commands and output. line breaks make it hard to read
<subcool> nacc, not sure i completely understand
<nacc> subcool: which part?
<subcool> your first line.
<subcool> blackflow, sorry, thats just how it got pasted. It is //
<nacc> subcool: if you have a fstab line describing how to mount /path/to/mountpoint, you just tell `mount` to mount it, like: `mount /path/to/mountpoint`
<subcool> so in fstab put "mount //address/share       /local/folder etc"
<nacc> no.
<nacc> subcool: 'mount' never goes in fstab
<TJ-> subcool: do you have "cifs-utils" installed for "mount.cifs" ?
<nacc> subcool: you wrote above that you ran `sudo mount //192.168.1.42:mnt/Storage/Programs /mnt/Programs`. If you have a fstab line for /mnt/programs, that was an incorrect invocation of `mount`.
<TJ-> subcool: on the remote server, you realize that :mnt/Storage/Programs will be relative to the connecting user? do you really mean to use :/mnt/Storage/Programs ?
<subcool> nacc, yeah, thats what im not getting.
<nacc> subcool: 'that'?
<subcool> TJ - doubtful. lol. this is a fresh install.
<subcool> nacc, are you trying to say to simply CLI the mount command and test the location? - i have. it errors too.
<subcool> TJ-, the directions indicated i didnt have to put ":" - but i added it trying to make it work.
<nacc> subcool: it's always better to make sure you can `mount` without fstab before adding it to fstab, yes.
<subcool> TJ-, yes, cifs-utils are installed.
<subcool> nacc, yes, i have tried to do that. pretty much same error.
<nacc> subcool: use a pastebin and show your exact output and command. You might also need to comment out lines in fstab to ensure they aren't adding options.
<subcool> sudo mount //192.168.1.42:/mnt/Storage/Programs /mnt/Programs | pastebinit
<subcool> mount: /mnt/Programs: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<subcool> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<nacc> subcool: you need to redirect stderr to stdout
<TJ-> subcool: I think your ":" is wrong; on the remote server, is the directory you want to mount /mnt/Storage/Programs ?
<nacc> subcool: that line doesn't make sense
<nacc> subcool: you aren't telling it filesystem type or options.
<nacc> subcool: again, you *either* need to put everything in fstab and specify only a mountpoint or put everything on the commandline and don't put it in fstab. Stop mixing syntax.
<TJ-> subcool: try this: "sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.42/mnt/Storage/Programs /mnt/Programs"
<subcool> TJ-, yes, that is the directory im mounting from the remote server. the error appears to erroring the local location.
<subcool> nacc, i agree, but some of the syntax doesnt make sense. or might cause issue. The directions gave me instances of user, gid and something else.
<nacc> subcool: if you agree, why are you doing it in a way that's different?
<nacc> subcool: i think TJ- has you on this one, but it appears to be user error
<subcool> nacc, because i usualy dont have to put so much in the fstab. - i dont disagree its user error, but - it still doesnt work.
<subcool> The code he just gave me shouldve worked...
<subcool> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.42/mnt/Storage/Programs /mnt/Programs
<subcool> Password for root@//192.168.1.42/mnt/Storage/Programs:  **********
<subcool> mount error(2): No such file or directory
<subcool> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<nacc> subcool: please use a pastebin. (even if it means manual c&p)
<TJ-> subcool: is the remote actually sharing /mnt/Storage/Programs? Can any other devices see/mount that share?
<TJ-> subcool: locally /mnt/Programs/ exists as a directory on a read-write file-system?
<subcool> TJ-, yes.. i just ssh'd into it
<TJ-> subcool: that doesn't seem to answer my question. SSH is not going to prove if 1.42 is actually offering the share on the network
<subcool> Oh, ok. well. Yes. i can open dolphin and goto \\192.168.1.42
<subcool> local - drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Oct  2 14:30 Programs
<TJ-> subcool: that's a better test :)
<TJ-> subcool: on the server you can also use "smbstatus --shares"
<subcool> Storage      96125   192.168.1.116 Mon Oct  1 10:45:21 2018 PDT     -            -
<TJ-> subcool: if Dolphin can successfully mount the share, use "grep 42 /proc/mounts" to get the mount command/options used
<subcool> TJ-, results were empty.
<subcool> smb://192.168.1.42/ --- is the "url" in dolphin
<outoftime> I have gparted installed, have no live iso and internet connection. How to split root partition "/"?
<nacc> outoftime: what do you mean by 'split'?
<nacc> outoftime: in general, what you are asking is not possible for an actively used partition.
<outoftime> nacc: need free space for another distro nearby
<nacc> outoftime: splitting the partition isn't all you need to do then, you need to resize the filesystem, and the partition it is on.
<nacc> outoftime: which means you can't be using it while you are doing htat
<TJ-> outoftime: does the OS use a separate /boot/ file-system ?
<outoftime> tj-, I have 2 partitions for root and home
<outoftime> tj-,I have installed grub, everything works perfectly
<TJ-> outoftime: there is an (involved) method, if there is a separate /boot/ file-system, to insert tooling into the initial ramdisk image, that would allow you to resize/partition from the initrd. But as you don't have that, the point is moot
<outoftime> tj-, how much space boot could take?
<subcool> TJ nacc - I have to reboot a few things.. brb.
<outoftime> broken 3g connection
<c0fe> has ubuntu 18.04 got rid of ufw? I am getting this error when I try to set ufw policies: https://hastebin.com/pevimiyavi.rb
<nacc> c0fe: that module exists just fine here
<nacc> c0fe: does this file exist? /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.ko
<c0fe> nacc: nope, no ip6_tables.ko
<nacc> c0fe: `apt-cache policy linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic` in a pastebin?
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/ameyakefop.cs
<nacc> c0fe: `dpkg -L linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic | grep ip6_tables` in a pastebin
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/igociduzuy
<nacc> c0fe: and you are sure that file does not exist on the filesystem? did apt-get recently fail on a command by any chance?
<c0fe> nacc: not in the directory you listed
<c0fe> nacc: i am sure
<nacc> c0fe: in the directory tht you just pastebinned?
<c0fe> nacc: no
<c0fe> nacc: there are two: 4.15.0-29-generic  4.15.0-36-generic
<nacc> c0fe: as in, `ls -ahl /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/ip6_tables.ko; ls -ahl /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic/kernel/net/ipv6/netfilter/`
<nacc> in a pastebin, plese
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/fuvufekufo.diff
<nacc> c0fe: ... so it does exist
<nacc> at the exact path
<c0fe> nacc: not in 4.15.0-36-generic
<nacc> c0fe: it's not supposed to be in that path, and i never mentioned that path.
<nacc> c0fe: it's supposed to be exactly where it is. now, does /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic/modules.dep.bin exist ?
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/enolemimuc.css
<nacc> c0fe: is that in /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic ?
<c0fe> nacc: yes
<nacc> c0fe: are you doing this in a container or anything funky?
<nacc> c0fe: modprobe said it couldn't open that file
<nacc> c0fe: can you use `ls -ahl` and pastebin?
<c0fe> nacc: this is on my host machine that is on baremetal but it is running lxd
<nacc> c0fe: is it a privileged container?
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/jukovusuxe.css
<nacc> c0fe: i think you have a rather significant misunderstanding of how containers work :(
<c0fe> nacc: i am running these commands on my baremetal server
<c0fe> the hypervisor if you will
<nacc> c0fe: oh ok.
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/jukovusuxe.css
<nacc> c0fe: i meant `ls -ahl /lib/modules/4.15.0-36-generic`
<nacc> c0fe: so 'test' is the name of your barmetal server?
<c0fe> nacc: https://hastebin.com/getolupiju.diff
<c0fe> nacc: no, it is one of the vm's that's running in lxd
<c0fe> nacc: name of server is just server
<nacc> c0fe: ...
<nacc> c0fe: ok, so please stop mixing systems up
<nacc> c0fe: https://hastebin.com/pevimiyavi.rb
<nacc> is what you showed as a symptom
<nacc> that is running in a lxd?
<nacc> if so, then you have just used up a bunch of time that wasn't necessary. Containers don't load kernel modules generally, because that affects the *host* kernel.
<nacc> c0fe: and lxd container != vm.
<c0fe> its been a long
<c0fe> day
<c0fe> sorry nacc
<c0fe> i appreciate the attempt to help
<nacc> c0fe: it's ok, get some rest and start again tmrw :)
<snukn> hi, im having some issues trying to install my arcade stick in 18.04
<snukn> i've googled a bit but only found stuff for older releases
<snukn> would really appreciate it if anyone could help :)
<tomreyn> snukn: what's an arcade stick? an input device?
<tomreyn> seems to be something like a joystick. how is it connected? via usb? if so, connect it and run this command, then post the http address here: lsusb | pastebinit
<snukn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jDDG3WV9ZT/
<snukn> dont know which one it is
<tomreyn> snukn: run "dmesg -wT" and unplug / replug it, this will tell
<snukn> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B2KH8b5sXs/
<snukn> its the dragon rice
<snukn> dragonrise :D
<tomreyn> snukn: maybe try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/26772/dragonrise-usb-gamepad-not-working
<tomreyn> Bus 002 Device 014 in your case
<tomreyn> general configuration notes on joysticks / gamepads: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Gamepad
<subcool> Ok - ive been in #freenas for a min. and tried a couple things. Idk whats up with the fstab and mount- but im pretty sure something is up with my Filesystem. SOmething is wrong with my directory /mnt/Programs
<snukn> well i think i calibrated it atleast
<snukn> but I still dont know how to get it to work on steam
<snukn> To realy see on which path your device is use cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<snukn> I did that and it showed up
<subcool> This is the read out of my Directory. - drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Oct  2 14:30 Programs
<subcool> nacc, starting to figure it out, i have a fresh install, so - i didnt have nfs install, samba at first.. lol...
<nacc> subcool: :)
#ubuntu 2018-10-03
<dman777> hello, I installed 18.04 server image successfully. However, if I try to install something like wicd, it tells me the package is not found.
<dman777> doesn't the server edition come with all the repos?
<dman777> for basic stuff?
<tomreyn> dman777: no, due to a bug it does not
<tomreyn> dman777: bug 1783129
<ubottu> bug 1783129 in subiquity "Only "main" component enabled after install" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783129
<dman777> If I installed the desktop version instead, would it allow me to exclude a desktop manager?
<tomreyn> dman777: no, but you could uninstall desktop packages later. but if the goal is to install a server then this would be a lot more cumbersome than just to use one of the workarounds discussed on this bug report.
<hck_> hi
<hck_> answer me
<tomreyn> !ask | hck_
<ubottu> hck_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> dman777: i.e. your easiest option is just to add the missing apt sources after installation. or to use the daily server installer build instead: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily-live/current/
<jas> lol @ answer me
<jas> gl
<dman777> tomreyn: just to confirm, i just need to get /etc/apt/sources.list file and then do a apt-get update with it? is there a place I get a copy that is safe/not altered?
<hck_> what ?
<hck_> Why do the icons look bad when a program was installed, do they look pixelated?
<tomreyn> dman777: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6KHg4QPXvF/ is probably fine, just replace 'us.' by your country code (or remove it entirely).
<tomreyn> !details | hck_
<ubottu> hck_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<hck_> my icon of a application look bad.
<tomreyn> dman777: make sure you read those notes, too, unless you're not aware of the (in some cases 0) support level of those other components. using "ubuntu-support-status" can help you verify.
<jas> not very specific...
<tomreyn> hck_: which ubuntu version, desktop (or ubuntu variant), graphics card, graphics driver, do you want to post a screenshot?
<dman777> tomreyn: ok...thanks. Just to confirm...those repos from the pastebin are for LTS software? I installed wicd-gtk and now ubuntu-support-status shows 0.6% or 4 packages unsupported
<tomreyn> !components | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tomreyn> dman777: not all components receive security support. that's why i suggested you read the notes on the pastebin i pointed to. this is also, and better, explained on the above wiki pages.
<tomreyn> see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Official_Support
<dman777> tomreyn: ok, thank you :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<hck_> hi
<hck_> How can I create a flowchart of program in java POO?
<LinuxGuy2020> "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" will not add i386 arch to the system. Clean install. What might cause this?
<LinuxGuy2020> "sudo dpkg --print-architecture" only lists amd64
<lotuspsychje> LinuxGuy2020: what are you trying to do for what reason on wich ubuntu version please?
<LinuxGuy2020> I need to install i386 packages
<LinuxGuy2020> bucky beaver
<foareel> LinuxGuy2020: bionic? 18.04?
<LinuxGuy2020> yeah that one
<foareel> on my setup it automagically selects i386 when i install wine-development e.g.
<LinuxGuy2020> .....cue the crickets
<ilias_gr> hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one. as you can see in notification area preference appears the faenza icon after configuration set (https://pasteboard.co/HGy8pJE.png) but in systray appears the default icon (https://pasteboard.co/HGy9Biy.png) any idea on this issue?
<ilias_gr>  hi all. does anyone maybe know why using skype for ubuntu the systray icon doesn't change when user switch between different system's icon packs? i use *.deb package not a snap one. as you can see in notification area preference appears the faenza icon after configuration set (https://pasteboard.co/HGy8pJE.png) but in systray appears the default icon (https://pasteboard.co/HGy9Biy.png) any idea on this issue?
<pikia> In tmux, how can I copy something and then paste it to something like chrome?
<BuTiToY> hi, is there somebody who are using VPN specifically with L2TP connection?
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: and if there was? then what?
<BuTiToY> I am having issue with connecting with L2TP using ubuntu 16.04 and 17.04
<BuTiToY> I needed to connect to L2TP for work
<catbeard> hey folks, trying to get `scrot -s` bound to a custom hotkey, got the hotkey added, but the selection part only comes up when executing scrot from terminal
<catbeard> otherwise it completely skips the scrot selection and doesn't upload anything, this is for a custom screenshot hotkey
<catbeard> the bash script for it is in $PATH has execute permissions, the syntax i'm using is `scrot -z --select $filename` where $filename is dated/entropied
<catbeard> 18.04.1 lts 64bit
<catbeard> also the selector borders seem a bit wonky, and they 'disappear' somewhat when moving the selection box
<catbeard> i'd take a screenshot but..
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: and did your VPN provider provide with with client software application to use or are you simply using openvpn without 3rd party client software?
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: provide "you" with
<KSaunderson> hey, is CoC-talk permitted here?
<BuTiToY> I am not using any 3rd party software, I added VPN connection in settings... also tried openvpn or swan something I found on the web while searching on how to connect to L2TP (VPN)... but to no success :(
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<BuTiToY> I am using windows now since I cannot connect to L2TP... wait I go get my other laptop running on ubuntu 16.04
<KSaunderson> I would like to talk about the juicy delicious CoC, but i do not know if it is permitted?
<Bashing-om> KSaunderson: That is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: in terminal> sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: let me know when done
<KSaunderson> Bashing-om: Righty-O!
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: your response times are long...i gotta go
<BuTiToY> yes I installed
<BuTiToY> sorry
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: ok..let's do this as swift as possible
<BuTiToY> ok
<BuTiToY> done installing inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: in terminal> inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<BuTiToY> http://termbin.com/2hjj
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: journalctl|grep ovp|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<BuTiToY> ok
<BuTiToY> no url in termbin for journalctl
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: ok standby
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: journalctl SYSLOG_IDENTIFIER=NetworkManager|nc termbin.com 9999
<BuTiToY> ok
<BuTiToY> http://tembin.com/j4f0
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: journalctl|grep vpn|nc termbin.com 9999
<BuTiToY> none
<BuTiToY> no url
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: apt list --installed|grep vpn
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: apt list --installed|grep vpn|nc termbin.com 9999
<BuTiToY> the 2nd one? or both?
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: second one
<BuTiToY> http://tembin.com/fma
<BuTiToY> http://tembin.com/fmam
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: you don't even have openvpn installed
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: you'll need to install and use openvpn or obtain 3rd party vpn client software from your work IT department
<BuTiToY> ok I will try to install openvpn... any notes or links for tutorials I could use for use L2TP?
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: https://www.ovpn.com/en/guides/ubuntu-gui
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: guide above is written for 14.04 HOWEVER package names have not changed
<BuTiToY> thanks RoscoePColtrane
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: you'll install the same package names
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: you can ignore the first two steps about changing dns...that's not necessary for you..you simply need to install the packages
<BuTiToY> ic, noted thanks
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: https://askubuntu.com/questions/760664/ubuntu-16-04-openvpn
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: there's a cleaner list of packages you need to install
<RoscoePColtrane> BuTiToY: get those installed and try again
<BuTiToY> thanks RoscoePColtrane
<LibertyWeNeed> Hello everyone. can someone please tell me how to remove icons from the dash in ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS ? I uninstalled freeplane but it is still in the dash
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: did you try restarting?
<LibertyWeNeed> yes
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: try "dpkg -l | grep freeplane" anything there?
<LibertyWeNeed> nope
<LibertyWeNeed> immediately went back to $
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: try "grep -iR freeplane /usr/share/applications ~/.local/share/applications"
<LibertyWeNeed> just blank space
<EriC^^> in the dash or launcher you men?
<EriC^^> *mean
<LibertyWeNeed> that thing with 9 dots in the bottom left hand corner
<EriC^^> no idea
<LibertyWeNeed> there is no image in the icon. just the name Freeplane and a blank space
<EriC^^> try "grep -iR freeplane /etc /usr ~/" see what pops up maybe
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> can you right click it and remove or something?
<LibertyWeNeed> yes and when I click show details it goes straight to the ubuntu software center
<catbeard> viva la apt!
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: try "grep -i freeplane ~"
<LibertyWeNeed> grep: /home/andri: Is a directory
<EriC^^> ah sorry
<EriC^^> "grep -iR freeplane ~"
<LibertyWeNeed> grep: /home/andri/.mozilla/firefox/yjbsjrhq.default/lock: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> LibertyWeNeed: it says on the gnome site right click the icon then click remove from favorites
<LibertyWeNeed> there is an "add to favorites" option but not a remove from favorites
<catbeard> then it's not a favorite
<LibertyWeNeed> do you think this is just a bug in gnome?
<catbeard> gnome IS the bug imo
<LibertyWeNeed> haha
<catbeard> tried a lot of things, can't get scrot to work the way i'd like
<catbeard> and it's buggy when i get it to work (only works in gnome-terminal)
<catbeard> i guess i could shortcut gnome-terminal and then bash ~/bin/screenshot
<catbeard> as the command yanno, not sure of gnome-terminal's syntax to do that as a keyboard shortcut
<catbeard> and flags to close gnome-terminal when done
<catbeard> or better still to run with 100% transparency or hidden otherwise
<catbeard> there's a notify-send at the end to pop up a notification that the screenshot url was copied to the clipboard
<catbeard> if anyone kind enough can maybe hel[lp] with it
<ilias_gr> hi all. I there any systray applet alterantive to xfce notification area plugin ?
<untoreh> hello does someone know a zsh plugin for this apt stuff?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/65245/apt-get-update-only-for-a-specific-repository
<ilias_gr> i found that Status Notifier Plugin is alternative to Notification area plugin for xfce but it is only available for 18.04 and 17.10 . Is it possible to be installed in 16.04 ?
<bumblehead> I'm using cosmic cuttlefish and need to boot one of the older kernels from the grub boot list, otherwise at some point during the boot process the screen goes black with blinking cursor
<bumblehead> and it stays that way until I turn off the machine
<bumblehead> if anyone has any ideas for me, I would be glad to try them
<bumblehead> I clicked a button in gnome software to restart and update and that seemed to cause the issue
<hateball> bumblehead: cosmic is in #ubuntu+1
<bumblehead> hateball: I like your nick
<bumblehead> I'll go to ubuntu+1 then...
<bumblehead> #ubuntu+1 is a small channel
<alive> #ubuntu+2 is even smaller
<bumblehead> I added `WaylandEnable=false` to /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<bumblehead> and that seems to have resolved it
<bumblehead> well goodnight everyone
<bumblehead> goodnight hateball
<Vic2> Ubuntu 18.04 uses "netplan" instead of "ifupdown" to configure network devices / IP addresses. I've not found sufficient documentation to demonstrate how to configure multiple IPs such as we have on Ubuntu 14.04.  Can you offer a link or practical advice please?
<guiver_d> Vic2: the Ubuntu wiki refers you to https://netplan.io/
<servergeek> I had no idea that they use netplan
<servergeek> interesting
<Vic2> I see nothing that offers any information concerning virtual ethernet ... we have several IP addresses on the server and in the past created virtual ethernet for each ... how to accomplish now?
<Vic2> Or, is the answer this:  Interface aliases (e.g. eth0:0) are not supported.   Meaning that Ubuntu is no longer sufficient as an server OS?
<MannyLNJ>  Need help please. I am stuck booting into emergency mode. Looks like systemd times out on device dev-disk-by\x2uuid-19f9f559\x2d172e\x2d249\s2dae2d\x2d4d4bcb519248.device How can i fix this issue
<guiver_d> Vic2: you could try #ubuntu-server
<Vic2> Ahh, ok guiver_d, ty.
<MannyLNJ> How do I find out what partition   device dev-disk-by\x2duuid-8C0A\x2dE987.device is?  So I can fix my system not starting
<jc_swisscom> Hi Guys,
<jc_swisscom> I've 2 quick questions regarding landscape solution ?
<jc_swisscom> Anyone there has experience with ?
<tachikomas> Hello. I'm trying to change the langage of all of my 18.04, if i use the settings builtin, i'm having half/half. Any idea to switch fully the langage to another one ?
<blackflow> tachikomas: maybe you need to fully log out and back in?
<tachikomas> blackflow, done already
<JFox762> is it possible to create a swap partition, on my currently running ubuntu installation?
<blackflow> tachikomas: then I suppose not all ui elements are translated/translatable to your lang of choice
<JFox762> I just checked gparted, and see that I have no swap partition
<tachikomas> i want to switch back to english ;)
<blackflow> JFox762: you can create a swapfile
<JFox762> ???
<JFox762> I want a swap partition for the purpose of enabling hibernation
<blackflow> JFox762: well you didn't specify. do you have free space for another partition?
<JFox762> absolutely
<blackflow> tachikomas: maybe reboot?
<tachikomas> blackflow, done too :D
<blackflow> tachikomas: so which parts are not english?
<JFox762> how do i add a partition?
<JFox762> Gparted won't let me cut out a partition from the free space
<JFox762> says i have to unmount the drive
<JFox762> which ... i figure if i tried that, it would crash my laptop
<blackflow> JFox762: so it's not adding a new partition at the end, but re-tailoring the existing table?
<JFox762> All I have is a boot partition
<JFox762> and tha tis it
<JFox762> blackflow:
<blackflow> JFox762: I don't know gparted specifically (I'm a fan of parted, no g), but I guess if /boot is the only thing mounted on that drive, you can do it.
<JFox762> i get that
<blackflow> it definitely won't crash if you unmount /boot (but make sure it's re-mounted before you run updates or grub/initramfs re-configs)
<JFox762> but gparted wont let me
<JFox762> when i try to unmount sda1 it says the target partition is busy
<JFox762> Do I just need to run the Ubuntu live usb?
<blackflow> JFox762: this sounds a bit suspicious. Is that another drive beside your main drive? how come only /boot is there?
<leftyfb> JFox762: yes. You need to run from live usb in order to resize your root or other partitions that are in use when booted to your OS
<JFox762> OOOOOooooh
<JFox762> that makes sense
<JFox762> guess i cant do it right now then
<JFox762> dont have it with me
<JFox762> shucks
<blackflow> "All I have is boot partition" .....
<JFox762> actually
<JFox762> i do have a USB stick with me
<leftyfb> JFox762: you could also look into creating a swap file as opposed to a swap partition
<JFox762> what is the program that comes with ubuntu to create a ubuntu live usb?
<blackflow> now that we are getting actual truthful information, bit by bit.......    there's a HUGE warning sticker attached to repartitioning your only/main drive with root.
<JFox762> hmmm
<JFox762> i should back up my files then
<JFox762> error creating directory /media/username/USB128
<JFox762> permission denied
<JFox762> wtfrack?
<JFox762> Hmm nm
<JFox762> fixed iut
<JFox762> is it normal... if my Laptop is asleep, that the battery still drains in a day or two?
<JFox762> I understand Sleep mode still uses a bit of electricity
<blackflow> JFox762: sleep as in "suspend to RAM"?
<JFox762> yes
<blackflow> definitely.
<JFox762> Sleep as in suspend to ram
<JFox762> Ok
<blackflow> whether it's a day or two or ten depends on the hardware
<JFox762> so hibernate, which suspends to HD, should be better?
<JFox762> my laptop is a Lenovo T430s, and the HD is a SSD
<blackflow> yes, that's a full poweroff of the system
<JFox762> Hmmm shoot
<JFox762> this first backup is taking a long time
<JFox762> Soooo... Hibernate mode, takes a bit longer for the laptop to start up
<JFox762> but that should be minimal, considering my laptop is an SSD
<JFox762> So the difference between suspend and hibernate resume time should be minimal
<blackflow> JFox762: "hibernation" writes out memory contents to the swap partition and prepares the boot loader with a bit different code path to bootstrap from that partition
<JFox762> ok
<blackflow> it's very much different. sleep mode just halts the cpu and puts it in a lower S state. when you power it back on, it picks up where it left, so the sleep mode has to keep alive the cpu and memory and motherboard and periferals, powered, but in lower state
<JFox762> I think Hibernate would be a better option for HandleLidSwitch under logind.conf
<blackflow> hibernation is like full boot in that it has to read entire memory back from the disk first. at 100MB/s for example, sequential read for spinning rust, and 4G of RAM used, do the math
<JFox762> as it would keep the battery from dying
<JFox762> I have 8gb ram
<blackflow> hibernation is full power off. as if you ran "power off".
<JFox762> but yes
<JFox762> so hibernation mode is a better option if i put my laptop away after lid close, and have no idea when i might plug it in again
<JFox762> as it would ensure my battery doesn't drain so quickly while sitting in my backpack
<lotus|NUC> JFox762: just my opinion, if i dont use my laptop i sudo halt
<leftyfb> JFox762: to be honest, I've never seen suspend/hibernate work great on any computer ever.
<JFox762> I want to try it
<leftyfb> JFox762: my laptop boots pretty quick every time after shutting down completely
<JFox762> oops
<JFox762> back
<lotus|NUC> !landscape | jc_swisscom
<ubottu> jc_swisscom: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<lotus|NUC> !uuid | MannyLNJ
<ubottu> MannyLNJ: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<JFox762> I really am kicking myself for not creating a swap partition
<JFox762> stupid stupid stupid
<selckin> just shut it down
<blackflow> JFox762: well, like I said I don't know gparted specifically, but with tools like parted you should be able to add a (swap) partition on a running system, assuming it's _adding_ a partition at the end of the table.
<blackflow> if you have to resize and shuffle existing partitions, then yes, you need to do that offlie
<blackflow> *offline
<JFox762> offline?
<JFox762> as in from a live instance?
<blackflow> yes, as in "not booted into root on that drive"
<selckin> is that hard to click your browser icon after it boots?
<jc_swisscom> ubottu: Thx, I found that Debian Client is *unofficially* supported (which is the answer to my first question ;-)).
<selckin> hibernate is just unneeded complexity
<JFox762> im creating a backup to one USB drive
<JFox762> and a live usb on the other
<JFox762> Just in case I bork my install
<blackflow> JFox762: you still didn't asnwer my implicit questions.... are you _adding_ a partition at the end, or resizing/shuffling existing around?
<JFox762> ...
<JFox762> I dont know
<JFox762> there is only one partition
<blackflow> surely you must know. the computer won't do it for you.
<jc_swisscom> Second question is, does it support lifecyle patching management ? (ie: Patch Dev Env. on January / Patch Qual. on February / Patch Prod. on March) with same level of package applied ?
<blackflow> JFox762: you said you had free space. where is it? at the end of the drive? after the existing partitions?
<JFox762> no
<blackflow> jc_swisscom: that's a bot you're talking to.
<JFox762> i dont mean free space partition
<JFox762> i mean... there is free space on teh boot partition
<lotus|NUC> jc_swisscom: i think for landscape questions you better adress to canonical
<jc_swisscom> JFox762: What does fdisk -l gives ?
<jc_swisscom> blackflow: thx :-)
<JFox762> permission denied
<JFox762> hmm
<blackflow> JFox762: I see, so you have no free space to partition from. Yeah, you'll have to break your system.
<JFox762> let me sudo tht
<ilias_gr> hi all. If a package is only available for bionic is t possible to be installed in xenial ?
<Ben64> no
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/U1AcGvwr
<JFox762> why can't i resize a partition
<JFox762> from the empty space within that partition?
<JFox762> is that not an option?
<blackflow> JFox762: because that's the main root partition. you'll have to do it "offline", eg. from a liveUSB environment
<ilias_gr> Ben64 thanks. Do you maybe know any alternative to Notifiacation plugin for xfce available for xenial ?
<JFox762> oooh no i know that
<jc_swisscom> JFox762: You have one single partition that is using your whole disk.
<JFox762> hence why im creating the liveUSB
<JFox762> yes jc_swisscom
<blackflow> JFox762: but eh... I refuse to help you with that, so please don't ask me to. Becasue you don't know what you're doing and explaining how to do it will take whole day and I refuse to tie myself into supporting you with that. sorry.
<Ben64> ilias_gr: not sure what that is?
<JFox762> no its ok blackflow
<JFox762> i get it
<blackflow> JFox762: why creating live usb? just use the installer iso
<JFox762> i dont have it
<blackflow> download it?
<ilias_gr> notification area plugin for xfce
<Ben64> i'm sure such a thing already exists
<ilias_gr> i am looking for an alternative more configurable
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> going to try doing it now
<JFox762> wish me luck!
<JFox762> if it screws up... ive got backups
<stevenm> Hey if you spot a crazy dependency for a package in the main repo - what's the best way to report that?
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: what are we talking about mate?
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, I install gsmartcontrol  -  just a little desktop UI for viewing the SMART status of hard disks (e.g. if I'm plugging them in via USB - to see if they're any good or not)
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, that depends smartmontools... which then recommends 'mailx' a virtual package that ends up installing mailutils which depends on 'default-mta'
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: did you install it via apt?
<stevenm> in short a tiny UI of gsmartcontrol gets you Postfix being installed :)
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, yup
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: you have other external ppa's added to your system?
<stevenm> nope
<Shabbysheik> stevenm: did you try "--ignore-depends="
<stevenm> tested in a fresh installed 18.04 VM to be sure as well
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: ok tnx, can you pastebin us whats happening please
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, https://pastebin.com/raw/WQRejjdJ
<stevenm> an easy fix would be having 'mailx' be a suggested package for 'smartmontools' - not a recommend
<stevenm> I think previously s-nail has been preferred over this mailutils - and s-nail doesn't require an MTA
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: i dont see apt spit out errors on your paste?
<stevenm> I never said there was an error - i said there was a crazy dependency
<blackflow> stevenm: unfortunately, that's the case with smartmontools and filing a bug report won't fix this. unless, someone's willing to create a package with no mta ability liek eg..... smartmontools-nomail  or something like that. equally unlikely.
<stevenm> also what your not seeing in that paste is the 2 or 3 purple screens asking you to configure Postfix too :)
<blackflow> though I agree... actually.... it's crazy. smartmontools shouldn't pull in anything mail related. you simply won't have mailing capabilities unless you install that excplicitly.
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: if apt says it needs something, let it do its job :p
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: you're misunderstanding the issue :)
<stevenm> that's pure nonsense :)
<blackflow> smartmontools pulls in halfa mailing suites
<stevenm> if it wants to install an MTA I'd better be installing something that *really* can't work without a proper MTA
<lotus|NUC> then talk the the #ubuntu-release guys
<stevenm> otherwise - it's an insane thing to pull in
<lotus|NUC> to
<blackflow> waste of time, this should start with debian's packaging
<stevenm> blackflow, true i checked their packages.debian.org - similar problem
<blackflow> same actually, not just similar. the dependency on mailx comes with the upstream debs
<stevenm> but on my debian servers I always install s-nail on all boxes before installing anything else anyway
<stevenm> so it must avoid the problem as that satisfies 'mailx' virtual package
<blackflow> stevenm: what if you isntalled ssmtp?
<blackflow> oh, s-nail?
<stevenm> blackflow, yeah I think s-nail used to be hairloom-mailx
<stevenm> then before that just simply 'mailx'
<blackflow> that fixes it?
<blackflow> (as in, it won't pull in the entire MTA?)
<stevenm> so at some point mailutils has been shoved in as an alternative - but wanting a WHOLE MTA :)
<stevenm> and it's preference is somehow higher than the actual continuation of mailx ... s-nail
<blackflow> I don't think any thing mail-related should be a dep of smartmoontools just because it installs and runs smartd by default. that thing can _log_ as well, not just send out mails.
<stevenm> blackflow, too true
<blackflow> but.... the fix is upstream. I seriously doubt ubuntu package would deviate from that.
<stevenm> so basically get it fixed in sid and wait until maybe ubuntu 20.04 ?  (i only use LTS versions :P)
<stevenm> fair enough
<blackflow> unfortunately.
<blackflow> or use an alternative for reading out smart attribs. surely there exists some, though I haven't checked.
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<stevenm> blackflow, i was just wondering if the GNOME Disk Utility thingy might be able to
<stevenm> not checked - just used to using GSmartControl
<lotus|NUC> blackflow stevenm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/smartmontools/+bug/158909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158909 in smartmontools (Ubuntu) "smartmontools recommends mailx" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<raddy> I used fdupes utility recently
<raddy> I found it to be working recursively
<raddy> I found no option to disable it
<blackflow> lotus|NUC: stevenm:    2007  :)
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, lol :)
<stevenm> yeah
<lotus|NUC> yea
<stevenm> I think I've just never noticed before because I'd already have 'heirloom-mailx' installed
<blackflow> I'm gonna sub to that one... now that you mention this, I'd like to see this fixed too
<stevenm> of which 's-nail' is now the successor
<stevenm> just so my bash scripts can use the occassional smtp server to send a message
<stevenm> i mean having a 'recommends' of mailx at all is nuts - but having it default to 'mailutils' is worse as it pulls the MTA
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools here is also mailx mentioned
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: so perhaps when wanting to run it as a deamon apt pulls mailx too?
<blackflow> stevenm: then again.... this is only about defaults. otherwise   --no-install-recommends is the key
<lotus|NUC> cookie is for Shabbysheik :p
<stevenm> blackflow, --no-install-recommends is one of the first things I set globally on all servers
<stevenm> but I shouldn't be expected to that on desktops really
<stevenm> recommends should be sane enough
<stevenm> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/mailx
<stevenm> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mailx
<stevenm> wtf
<stevenm> s-nail has been removed as a package providing mailx
<alive> 18.10 is shaping up to be really nice
<lotus|NUC> alive: #ubuntu+1 for cosmic talk please
<alive> Sorry, didn't mean to
<lotus|NUC> stevenm: talk to the #ubuntu-release guys, they might see a logic in all this
<stevenm> lotus|NUC, blackflow - for now I've just documented it in my internal notes thusly... https://pastebin.com/raw/jRM6dbVG
<imsurit> hey guys... I have ssh locked out myself from my ubuntu server. I can ping the system... The website hosted in the server are up and running but I cant ssh into it.
<lotus|NUC> imsurit: check #ubuntu-server and #openssh mate
<gpunk> wait for the timeout ...
<imsurit> lotus|NUC: will do that too... lets see if anyone here knows a thing or two
<imsurit> gpunk: Whats the time ??
<gpunk> depends on the configured fail2ban, maybe
<imsurit> ok
<tomreyn> imsurit: is the server remote to you, and you have no out of band access to it?
<imsurit> tomreyn: no I dont have.... thats the issue.... I am ready to remotely restart the server too.... if there is anyway
<blackflow> imsurit: locked out how? with repeated failed password?
<imsurit> blackflow: actually no.... The update and a restart was due for long..... so today I updated and restarted the server..... and thats when the problem started..... it neither restarted nor updated.
<imsurit> and also the connection was lost
<blackflow> imsurit: so what's the exact problem then? can you pastebin the output of ssh client's side when run with -v    ?
<imsurit> when I checked... all the ports are now closed
<blackflow> did you set up a firewall?
<blackflow> imsurit: or... if I understand you correctly, it all worked fine until you rebooted post-update, after a longish uptime?
<imsurit> blackflow:  yes... the problem started when I updated and rebooted
<blackflow> imsurit: if the services haven't started, then I'm guessing it stuck in the boot process somewhere. you'll need some kind of KVM acccess (keyboard-video-mouse) to that and verify.
<gpunk> if you want, you can give us the IP, we will check if ports are closed for everyone not just your IP
<imsurit> gpunk: I checked it from my another server... its down for everyone
<imsurit> blackflow: thats what I think too
<gpunk> can you reboot it ?
<gpunk> i think try to reboot it one more time is worth a test
<blackflow> imsurit: just ssh or other services too?
<imsurit> blackflow: the ftp is down... I had closed the telnet earlier
<gpunk> telnet ?
<blackflow> imsurit:   ?!?!   telnet   ?!?!
<gpunk> wow
<imsurit> blackflow: down
<gpunk> i hope noone sniffed your password
<blackflow> imsurit: why are you running telnet, got a mud/mush there?
<imsurit> gpunk: I guess I am not..
<imsurit> blackflow: I dont have telnet.... I hadnt had any watchdog either...  I dont know mush but mosh isnt working either
<blackflow> sounds like you have no idea what you're talking about :)
<blackflow> may I recommend you find some professional system administration services?
<blackflow> I mean, if that's a public server (and not something you test/play with in LAN) then it would be terribly irresponsible, not to say borderline criminal, to run a public server with no knowledge or experience.
<imsurit> blackflow: sure... will look into that too
<imsurit> blackflow: its my personal VPS
<gpunk> can you run nmap and show us the result ?
<blackflow> imsurit: doesn't matter what's it used for, if it's on public internet, then it's a huge liability.
<FurretUber> Hi, after I installed the LXD Snap I'm having issues at boot and shutdown. On boot one service may fail and the system may have no internet, while shutdown, which took 20 seconds before is taking 5 minutes
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: Does the issue persist when you remove the snap?
<FurretUber> I did not test this, as I need the LXD containers running. I suppose removing them won't delete the containers?
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: I'm not certain. However, snaps themselves are not supported through this channel. You will need to contact the maintainer of the snap directly for support.
<FurretUber> It says the maintainer is Canonical, so I thought it would be right here. By the info, I should this at GitHub
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: This channel is operated by volunteers.
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: and the focus is on the Ubuntu Desktop itself. My high level assumption of your current experience is that if you have loaded up containers already, that one of them is not registering the shutdown command. I would start looking at each containers configuration and verify they can be controlled.
<blackflow> and now the $32k question.... why snap? lxd is regularly packaged on Ubuntu
<FurretUber> Because the LXD deb is limited at 3.0 and will have no new releases as deb package, only snap. Mainly, the backup and restore of containers with deb required 7 commands while backup and restore with snap requires only 2
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: where is the source of that information coming from. That makes absolutely no sense
<FurretUber> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/lxd-3-1-has-been-released/1787
<blackflow> well ain't that nice. time to say goodbye to lxd.
<pragmaticenigma> that's my thought on it... why would virtualize your hypervisor... that makes no sense
<blackflow> containerize, not virtualize, tho'.
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: yeah I realized my mistake after I hit enter... d'oh
<blackflow> the whole thing is become a joke. a meme unravelling as reality.   "Here, have a container to manage your containers"....
<wendico> hello, i want to remote control my ubuntu 18 from my mobile android. i read manuals but when i try to connect vnc viewer i get error that the authentication mechanism is not supported. Help apreciated, thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: First, Ubuntu strives to work from stable branches of software. LXD is listing 3.0 as LTS which would reflect why Canonical is choosing the include that in their repositories. As well as, The developer has simply stated they're not distributing .deb... That doesn't mean Canonical won't choose to build the application themselves and continue to include it with their distribution.
<blackflow> true that.
<FurretUber> I'm worried by the description of LXD at 18.10. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=exactfilename&suite=cosmic&section=all&arch=any&keywords=lxd&searchon=names
<FurretUber> The deb won't last
<pragmaticenigma> FurretUber: 18.10 isin't released yet, and the documentation on it isn't complete
<blackflow> I think the confusion arises from "Moving forward all feature releases of LXD will only be available through the snap.".   Still like pragmaticenigma said, doesn't mean 20.04 won't have an LTS package of its own.
<blackflow> "feature release" != LTS
<pragmaticenigma> blackflow: get's the award for sharp eyes!
 * blackflow bows
<wendico> Hello, vnc viewer cant connect to my ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS with error "Server did not offer supported security type". How can i remote control ubuntu 18. Thank you.
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: You haven't provided details... what are you using for a VNC server, what is the system state when you are attempting to connect. Is VNC being accessed through SSH (like it should be) or did you expose the port 5900 to the open internet (bad idea)
<wendico> im using this guide https://websiteforstudents.com/access-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-desktop-via-vnc-from-windows-machines/ and tried androidVNC from f-droid and VNC Viewer from Play Store. Neither program can connect to my ubuntu shared desktop
<wendico> i tried both sudo gsettings set org.gnome.Vino require-encryption true (and false) Both vnc viewers tells me server doesnt provide correct authentication mechanism
<wendico> im just trying on my internal network yet
<wendico> Help aprecciated. why i cant connect on my internal network with my vnc viewer from android to ubuntu 18.04? Thank you.ç
<leftyfb> wendico: install x11vnc
<leftyfb> wendico: then run: x11vnc -xkb -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -usepw
<wendico> leftyfb: thank you, done and solved
<wendico> Thank you very much.
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: sorry, had to take a call. glad it's resolved. I would like to note that the website you linked to isn't the best resource. For future reference on VNC, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<ice9> what's the minimum number of nodes in kubernetes?
<wendico> pragmaticenigma: thank you im taking a look. since the solution leftyfb gave me i dont like it, i have to manually run the server every time i want to connect with that command
<pragmaticenigma> ice9: You might want to find a channel that is specific to kubernetes. See !alis for help locating one
<leftyfb> ice9: try #kubernetes
<wendico> i dont understand why my ubuntu 18.04.1 cant work out of the box on port 5900 enabling screen sharing on options
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: In the link that I provided is the same command, but also help you set it up to start automatically
<wendico> pragmaticenigma: thank you very much, opening and bookmarking
<Niytro> Sorry there is no one in the Kali channel and Kali is debain based so I will ask here. I used dd to copy the latest Kali ISO to a 64G USB. Now fdisk and Gnome Disks recognizes the root partition as 3G in size but they offer no way to resize that partition. Gparted has the option but does not properly recognize the partitions for some reason. It shows the root partition as the only partition that takes up the whole drive... any way
<Niytro> to resize it?
<pragmaticenigma> wendico: Vino is what is used be default in Ubuntu. In my experience, Vino hasn't been the most reliable or easy to work with
<pragmaticenigma> Niytro: We don't provide support for Kali here... You have to be patient in the kali channel. Kali, Debian, and Ubuntu are all different distributions and they are NOT the same.
<wendico> pragmaticenigma: Thank you very much for explanation.
<Niytro> pragmaticenigma, =(
<Niytro> pragmaticenigma, theres almost no people in the Kali channel
<JimmyNeutron> My Ubuntu 18.04.1 is sending an email with title "***SECURITY information for <hostname>***" to "root@mycompany.com" every time I enter a wrong password.  How do I disable this?
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: what is sending that?
<JimmyNeutron> postfix based on me trailing the /var/log/mail file
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: yeah but what's sending the mail. postfix is just the MTA
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: there are probably headers in that mail with clues
<JimmyNeutron> If I do something like this "sudo ls" and enter an incorrect password on purpose 3 times, it sends the alert
<blackflow> you have to figure out what "it" is. is it a pam module?
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: hmmm... I guess sudo can do that, check mail_badpass option?
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: the mail_badpass option of the sudoers file
<JimmyNeutron> blackflow: Here's the header from the email: https://pastebin.com/raw/Sk2m1bdg
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: FWIW, the fundamental difference turned out to be what ubuntu vs debian is willing to install by default, it looks like the ubuntu installer is smarter or ubuntu less strict about non-free.  I'm inclined to say it's just that your installer is smarter ☺
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: solaris?
<JimmyNeutron> solaris is the name of my computer
<foareel> nice choice
<JimmyNeutron> the hostname=solaris
<nemo> pragmaticenigma: firmware-amd-graphics  was the key thing. nothing to do with monitor detection or card.  TIL.
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: ho-kay :)  well, did you check the mail_badpass option in the sudoers file?
<nemo> will keep that in mind when supporting debian/devuan/other-spinoff Hedgewars users in future - I bet I'm not the only one to make this mistake ☺
<JimmyNeutron> blackflow: Reading up on that now...its current has this line enable:  "Defaults mail_badpass"
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: and that would be it (comment it out)
<JimmyNeutron> blackflow: thanks!  going to read up on it to understand it better and then comment it out and test it again.
<JimmyNeutron> blackflow: I'll let you know how it goes...Thanks!
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: the sudoers manpage has some ideas
<foareel> how can i find out what is binding to the "super/meta+5" shortcut, please?
<foareel> not what, sorry. i mean where the config is to change that
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: sounds familiar, each distro has it's own quicks and features. The software is the same, but how it's implemented makes the difference
<pragmaticenigma> nemo: glad you were able to get it sorted out
<foareel> right now it opens libreoffice and i want to use that for switching workplaces :)
<blackflow> foareel: the meta+<number> is for quick launcher. it's launching libreofice because that's probably the 5th icon on it
<foareel> blackflow: so i should accept it as it is?
<JimmyNeutron> blackflow: That seems to work.  Going to reboot my system and make sure nothing weird happen after a reboot and it doesn't somehow automatically re-enable itself.  Thanks again!
<blackflow> foareel: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Keybindings
<blackflow> JimmyNeutron: yw
<JimmyNeutron> brb....going down for a reboot
<foareel> blackflow: danke vielmals
<blackflow> bitte
<nickbarnes> Upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04. My bridge interface xenbr0 doesn't come up at boot, despite "auto xenbr0" in /etc/network/interfaces. It comes up fine later if I add "ifup xenbr0" to /etc/rc.local, but this seems like a dirty hack. Why isn't it coming up in the normal way?
<nickbarnes> and: is this the right place to ask questions like this?
<pragmaticenigma> nickbarnes: You've come to the right place, it may be that at the moment no one is available that may have an answer to your question. Please stay here and if you don't hear a response within an hour or so, feel free to repeat. Another option might be to check with #networking or #ubuntu-server
<Ool> perhaps it's  Xen specific
<blackflow> nickbarnes: maybe there's something in the logs about why it's failing at boot time. probably some dependency
<nickbarnes> Well, I've poked through the logs a bit but can't see anything relevant. My theory is that it's because p2p1 (the physical network interface) isn't up by the time xenbr0 tries to come up, but I can't see anything reporting that in the logs.
<nickbarnes> kern.log just has this:
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:27 berunda kernel: [   16.755301] xen:xen_evtchn: Event-channel device installed
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:27 berunda kernel: [   16.784912] r8169 0000:03:00.0 p2p1: link down
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:27 berunda kernel: [   16.784932] r8169 0000:03:00.0 p2p1: link down
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:27 berunda kernel: [   16.784982] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): p2p1: link is not ready
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:29 berunda kernel: [   18.454536] r8169 0000:03:00.0 p2p1: link up
<nickbarnes> Oct  3 15:11:29 berunda kernel: [   18.454558] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): p2p1: link becomes ready
<nickbarnes> this page mentions a hack for it (putting "up ip link set p2p1 up" into /etc/network/interfaces between the auto p2p1 stanza and the auto xenbr0 stanza): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<TJ-> nickbarnes: I'm wondering if this is due to systemd - is that being used as the init system after the upgrade, or is it still using upstart ?
<nickbarnes> How can I tell?
<TJ-> nickbarnes: "readlink -e /sbin/init"
<TJ-> nickbarnes: alternatively: "ps  -p 1"
<nickbarnes> systemd
<qwefytuoityty> vb does not have the ability to boot the operating system from usb via BIOS emulation. Vb has the ability to install with UEFI, it will be possible to boot from a usb drive operating system with uefi? UEFI I not never used.
<qwefytuoityty> virtual box
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: I'm pretty sure Virtualbox has the ability to boot from usb via bios emulation. At least it did the last time I tried it. But you should really seek support with this from a channel dedicated to VB or emulation.
<TJ-> nickbarnes: I'd suspect the ifupdown network config is running before systemd starts the service that is responsible for bringing up the underlying interfaces - that could be network-manager (desktop) or systemd-networkd (server). You might need to disable one/both of those to allow ifupdown to fully control the interfaces
<qwefytuoityty> https://ibb.co/dTwajK bios. if start can not load with hdd. If install OS with uefi and start vb with uefi?
<qwefytuoityty> emulation usb 3.0
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: sorry, I have no idea what you just said/asked
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: Nor can I read anything in that screenshot
<leftyfb> qwefytuoityty: you might be better helped in #ubuntu-ru
<TJ-> qwefytuoityty: according to this answer, it is possible, if you create a .vmdk that represents the USB device *and* connect it via an IDE controller to the VM. See https://askubuntu.com/questions/693719/how-to-boot-from-a-usb-drive-in-virtualbox
<qwefytuoityty> not a problem I will partition a disk with uefi. I will install linux and I will see as in vb
<lavinho> good afternoon
<EriC^^> afternoon lavinho
<lavinho> my touchpad not function
<lavinho> Lenovo-ideapad-330S-15ARR
<BootScout> hello
<BootScout> I am trying to get some menu shortcuts working
<lavinho> yes
<lavinho> but not function
<BootScout> they should launch a mono program but I get this error: the runtime version supported by this application is unavailable
<BootScout> if I type the mono application.exe in terminal it works fine
<BootScout> it is the menu shortcut the one failing
<lavinho> ubuntu 18.04
<BootScout> when I made the shorcut I just ticked the launch in terminal option
<BootScout> but the terminal flashes open for less than a second and crashes
<BootScout> I am under ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<sonicwind> Guys, I'm installing 18.04 on UEFI for the 1st time. I've done it before with BIOS (14.04 & 16.04). I wasn't expecting to see the "Device for bootloader installation" ... do I use /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 (sda1 is the ESP partition) ?
<sonicwind> I looked at 5 tutorials and incredibly none of them address this.
<EriC^^> sonicwind: /dev/sda
<sonicwind> thank you EriC^^
<sonicwind> so it is the same as it was in BIOS
<EriC^^> sonicwind: no problem
<EriC^^> yeah the installer will figure stuff out and install to the esp
<sonicwind> also.... it doesn't let me set the mount point for the esp partition, but I think that is the way it should be if I remember right.
<EriC^^> yeah just should the type as efi for it
<EriC^^> *choose
<sonicwind> ok, thank you so much... back to work
<sonicwind> such a simple thing should be mentioned in the tutorials
<BootScout> what about the alacarte shortcut any suggestion?
<bootscout_> https://pastebin.com/zVLuKq5z
<bootscout_> this alacarte .desktop shortcut is not working
<bootscout_> despite having ticked the "launch in terminal" option
<bootscout_> the terminal flashes open and suddenly crashes
<bootscout_> I managed to read what it says launching it several times :the runtime version supported by this application is unavailable
<bootscout_> if I use that command from the path in terminal is working ok
<hggdh> bootscout_: and what happens if you try to run it from the terminal? Exactly as it is in the desktop definition?
<TJ-> bootscout_: try unticking the 'launch in terminal' option. I had a similar issue recently with laucnhing xfce4-terminal, and it was because it calls an underlying default-application handler, that concatenates the arguments twice when you have that ticked
<bootscout_> hmm
<TJ-> bootscout_: in my case, on Xubuntu, it was calling "exe-open --launch ..." with the options twice, which confused the program I was actually launching!
<bootscout_> it seems it has something to do with the application itself
<TJ-> grr, exo-open
<bootscout_> it is not working as is in the alacarte..
<bootscout_> it throws an error
<TJ-> bootscout_: if you created the application shortcut yourself, maybe you set the Exec= in the .desktop file incorrectly
<bootscout_> http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=a146bea1b9719dc8dfcd761697ed6fb0
<bootscout_> that is what I get with the mono full path to exe file command in terminal
<bootscout_> any suggetions?
<bootscout_> if I first go to that location and execute the mono exe command next works fine
<bootscout_> but it is not working from the default location...
<bootscout_> might it be because the application is in another unit?
<bootscout_> I already mounted it before trying though
<bootscout_> it looks like it is not finding a file located in my home folder....
<TJ-> bootscout_: "the runtime version supported by this application is unavailable" suggests there may be different versions of mono installed. what does "which -a mono" report ?
<bootscout_> when launching the command with the full path
<bootscout_> nickbarnes give me a sec I will gladly check it out
<TJ-> bootscout_: possibly need to set the Working Directory to where-ever the file lives
<bootscout_> nickbarnes /usr/bin/mono
<TJ-> bootscout_: in which case, in the .desktop file a "Path=/path/to/working/directory" is required
<bootscout_> TJ- nickbarnes but the application is in another unit
<bootscout_> how do I set both locations in a desktop shortcut path¿
<TJ-> bootscout_: that sounds like a mono-specific issue
<bootscout_> I understand that mono is in my home somehow...
<bootscout_> but the app...
<bootscout_> is in another unit...
<bootscout_> oh
<bootscout_> symlink?
<bootscout_> might a symbolic link work here?
<bootscout_> or just moving the app to my home directory..
<MannyLNJ1> How can I add exfat support to live cd's?
<bootscout_> thanks for your help TJ- and nickbarnes
<grepwood> hi everyone, I have a strange issue
<blackflow> grepwood: we're all ears.
<grepwood> This is in a VM. I installed ubuntu 16.04 for x86 (on amd64 hardware), BIOS. I then transferred the OS to a pre-partitioned GPT drive, did a chroot from live amd64 Ubuntu 18.04 to make the transfused x86 Ubuntu 18.04 able to boot from UEFI. This worked! However, when I try to give the VM a real graphic card (GeForce 710 GT via PCI passthrough), all I get on the card's display output is a purple screen.
<grepwood> I made sure the kernel boots without the 'splash' and 'quiet' parameters from UEFI Grub, but that doesn't help it at all.
<grepwood> Why would this happen? Is it the nouveau driver not handling the card?
<blackflow> grepwood: the obvious question, that's another GPU in the machine, yes? not the one used by the host?
<grepwood> blackflow, of course. This GPU works fine with a Windows VM.
<grepwood> The main GPU is a Radeon 460 RX and it's not included in modprobe omissions.
<blackflow> grepwood: welp, best look into VM's logs, both journal and xorg's, see what might be wrong
<grepwood> Thank you blackflow. I think I'll also get one more thing here. When I was making this work with Windows, I needed to add some special parameters to the VM's libvirt config.
<grepwood> I did not do the same for the Ubuntu VM.
<TJ-> grepwood: the purple screen... do you see the GRUB boot menu before that if you tap Esc ? It could be the GRUB background, or it could be something related to plymouth/splash
<grepwood> TJ-, I have definitely seen the GRUB background and menu and they were working fine.
<TJ-> grepwood: so the issue begins once GRUB hands over to Linux kernel? did you rebuild the initrd after adding the new GPU?
<grepwood> TJ-, I think I have not. initrd was built while the VM was still successfully booting from UEFI on a QXL GPU
<blackflow> just one thing... VM and UEFI... why? iirc that requires special consideration for qemu
<TJ-> grepwood: right... does the VM have openssh-server installed? if so, can you ssh into it, check logs, and use "update-initramfs -u" ?
<TJ-> blackflow: QEMU supports UEFI fine, especially if used via libvirt
<grepwood> blackflow, my QEMU is fine. I read from Archwiki, Installgentoo wiki or Gentoo wiki that in order for PCI passthrough to work, your GPU needs to have a VBIOS that supports UEFI. GeForce 7xx and higher are the baseline requirement.
<blackflow> TJ-: with ovmf? it's part of regular qemu package?
<grepwood> blackflow, it's not. I had to emerge it myself
<TJ-> grepwood: "emerge" ? that doesn't sound like an Ubuntu term :p
<blackflow> grepwood: yes on gentoo, but what about 'buntu. is it part of the package, that's what I was asking.
<grepwood> TJ-, yes, it does have SSH. No, I can't ssh into the VM once it's hanged on the purple screen.
<grepwood> TJ-, blackflow, I'm not sure if OVMF is part of the deal on Ubuntu. I know it isn't on the host's OS, which is in fact Gentoo.
<blackflow> grepwood: it should be possible to use serial and see the VM's kernel console
<grepwood> I need a Ubuntu VM because... you guys won't believe it.
<blackflow> try us :)
<grepwood> There are bugs in libxcb, ALSA and PulseAudio. When you use the 32bit versions of these libraries, and they are optimized more than "-O1" (on my system they are "-O2 -march=znver1", for Ryzen), then some games (Civilization 5 and Civ Beyond Earth in particular) will not account for those optimizations, allocate stacks with alignment that does not play along with the optimization levels of these libraries, and segfault the game as soon as you
<grepwood> just run their binaries.
<grepwood> I have gone for months filing tickets to Aspyr but they won't listen unless the bugs manifest on Ubuntu. They don't care about Gentoo.
<blackflow> did you try with no march? iirc znver is rather.... recent, so could be buggy
<nacc> uh, I doubt any ubuntu library is built with -march=znver1?
<grepwood> If I disable the CFLAGS, it will affect both 32 and 64bit versions.
<blackflow> but eh.... this ain't #gentoo, so I should stop :)   I love that distro so much, can't help myself get carried away.
<grepwood> You can't do it just for one set.
<nacc> grepwood: so, this is a problem totally of your own making? :)
<grepwood> nacc, YES xD
<nacc> grepwood: right, stop doing that. :)
<blackflow> grepwood: yes you can btw (do CFLAGS override just for some ports)
<grepwood> nacc, no, Gentoo is a cool distro for workstations
<grepwood> I find Ubuntu better for production servers on the other hand
<nacc> grepwood: ok, then go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk about this any more.
<grepwood> nacc, what if I stick to the Ubuntu side of my problem, like the VM in question?
<blackflow> first of all, why are you booting with UEFI. it's a VM, what's the advantage over possible complications?
<grepwood> blackflow, because PCI passthrough requires a GPU with a VBIOS that supports UEFI. I tried to do this on systems without UEFI but with a GPU that does support UEFI, and it didn't work
<blackflow> second, if ssh is inaccessible when it hangs, then it hung before spawning the service or network. you should be able to output VM's kernel console via serial to the host side and monitor that
<TJ-> grepwood: returning to the fail-to-boot issue, you'll need to configure the VM, and the OS kernel command-line within it, to use a serial (or net) console to capture the boot log, if any
<grepwood> blackflow, how do I configure the serial?
<grepwood> is there a kernel parameter for that?
<blackflow> grepwood: ask googs, I don't know OTOH what the exact kernel command line params are
<TJ-> grepwood: on the kernel command-line, edit it (from GRUB) to add "console=tty0 console=ttyS0,115200n8" which will put a read/write console on serial port 0
<blackflow> it also requires changes on the qemu side iirc
<grepwood> yep, I had the console, just didn't know why it wouldn't react
<blackflow> oh look, -serial :)  https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Bugs#Getting_a_serial_console_from_the_guest
<TJ-> grepwood: then use your VM manager/interface to connect to the console port. That's possibly going to require virsh, or virt-manager, or direct with qemu-system-x86*
<grepwood> okie dokie, I'm booting the VM without a GPU and gonna edit grub
<blackflow> wait, thought I said you see the grub menu when pci passthru is on?
<grepwood> yes
<blackflow> so why change that. you need this in the pci passthru mode to capture the error
<dcypher> Anyone here good at setting up a Reverse SSH tunnel? Need some help.
<grepwood> dcypher, I'm good with that. What's your problem?
<dcypher> Cool... thanks... let me try to explain...
<grepwood> blackflow, because I have 2 profiles for the same VM - same hardware, same HDD, same NIC, same MAC
<grepwood> thanks to this I can quickly boot the VM with or without the GeForce
<grepwood> dcypher, take your time
<dcypher> I'm setting up 'testing' the tunnel on my local mackbook pro to a ubuntu vm on google cloud using the following: ssh -4 -v -p 22 -fN -o "PubkeyAuthentication=yes" -o "StrictHostKeyChecking=false" -o "PasswordAuthentication=yes" -o "ServerAliveInterval 60" -o "ServerAliveCountMax 3" -R 35.236.XXX.XXX:40062:localhost:22 reverse  (reverse is correctly setup in my config. Now the tunnel appears to open correctly as I see in the logs and
<dcypher>  doing a netstat
<dcypher> The problem is this...
<blackflow> grepwood: using qemu-system-x86_64 directly?
<dcypher> When I ssh into 'reverse' (the ubuntu vm on gc) that I want to use as a reverse middleman, I test out the tunnel using: ssh localhost -p 40062
<dcypher> I keep getting asked for a password. I don't know what password ssh is looking for, I tried setting up keys so no password is requested but that didn't work
<dcypher> and
<dcypher> I tried all the passwords on the accounts....
<dcypher> I'm sure I'm missing a config setting in sshd somewhere or something
<blackflow> dcypher: can you connect regularly, without -R  ?
<grepwood> blackflow, TJ-, we're getting a kernel panic somewhere before starting up /sbin/init
<dcypher> let me try
<blackflow> grepwood: I'm betting because uefi .)
<grepwood> dcypher, I would run the ssh with -vvvv, that way you can see all the logic in the authentication procedure
<blackflow> grepwood: also, didn't know pci passthru required efi. are you sure? or did I misunderstand you?
<TJ-> grepwood: does the stack trace show clues?
<grepwood> blackflow, you did not misunderstand me, or I did something wrong and I am completely clueless about PCI passthrough
<TJ-> grepwood: is it correct that the VM guest GRUB menu appears correctly on the passthrough-gpu display?
<blackflow> grepwood: it requires iommu, but I don't think it needs efi
<grepwood> because it definitely, definitely requires a GPU which VBIOS supports UEFI (GeForce 7xx and higher)
<grepwood> I tried with a GeForce 9600 GT a year ago and that didn't go
<dcypher> grepwood: let me try... thanks
<grepwood> and I tried on a QEMU host without UEFI, but with supported hardware, and that didn't work
<blackflow> grepwood: there was a problem with nvidia driver blocking use under VM/pci passthru, but that should be fixable. lemme unearth this
<blackflow> (as in the driver deliberatly refuses to work)
<blackflow> ah yes, this:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PCI_passthrough_via_OVMF#.22Error_43:_Driver_failed_to_load.22_on_Nvidia_GPUs_passed_to_Windows_VMs
<TJ-> grepwood: is the VM guest using the proprietary nvidia driver?
<kinghat> so i installed brave browser and then brave browser beta. i can only see that brave beta is install from muon but i can still open both browsers(they visually look different).
<grepwood> blackflow, I'm on nouveau
<grepwood> TJ- ^
<blackflow> need to spoof hypervisor vendor ID.  the sons of ..... guns.... in nvidia did this on purpose.
<kinghat> also both browsers show up in my applications list. i want to remove brave but keep brave beta.
<grepwood> got it
<TJ-> grepwood: right. did you see my question about GRUB being visible on the passthrough-GPU's display?
<grepwood> nouveau drm init failed
<grepwood> TJ-, yes, and I said earlier that I do see the GRUB menu on the real GPU
<TJ-> grepwood: right, so that tells us the UEFI integration is working fine since GRUB will be using the UEFI GOP
<TJ-> grepwood: I'm trying to reduce the problem space
<grepwood> let me see the dmesg log, I scp'd it back, strange, the system works and SSH works now with the KVM fix we talked about earlier (nvidia refuses to work on kvm)
<blackflow> grepwood: spoofed vendor id?
<kinghat> actually it looks like brave is a snap
<grepwood> https://pastebin.com/raw/B3dy2uXz
<grepwood> blackflow, yeah
<TJ-> grepwood: is the host definitely using iommu? the GPU shows up in the sysfs iommu_group list?
<grepwood> TJ-, yes and yes
<grepwood> I thought of doing something extreme that we used to do in PowerPC - boot a 64 bit kernel for 32 bit userland
<TJ-> grepwood: did you manage to capture the entire kernel log from 0.00000 ? that would be helpful to see
<grepwood> TJ-, of course
<grepwood> https://pastebin.com/raw/bwnfZCws
<TJ-> grepwood: is the guest 32-bit ?
<TJ-> grepwood: weird addresses (low, unless this is relative to the IOMEM window of the/a device) "ioremap on RAM at 0x0000000000080000 - 0x0000000000080fff"
<grepwood> TJ-, the guest machine is 64 bit, booting GRUB and then a 32bit kernel
<dviola> hi
<TJ-> grepwood: OK, that explains "efi: No EFI runtime due to 32/64-bit mismatch with kernel"
<ntd> anyone know of a cheap tablet that can run ubuntu?
<dviola> I have a Ubuntu 18.04 install on a Ryzen 5 2400g system, however, I keep experiencing crashes from time to time, I suspect there's something wrong with the ubuntu stock kernel because I run Arch alongside it and it works fine on Arch
<dviola> is there a easy way to upgrade the kernel on 18.04?
<dviola> or should I try 18.10 when it comes out...
<TJ-> grepwood: I'd be tempted to run the guest with a 64-bit kernel, even with the 32-bit userland, to prove that isn't an issue
<dviola> any ideas please?
<grepwood> TJ-, installing linux-image-4.15.0-36-generic:amd64
<TJ-> dviola: do the crashes leave reports in the kernel log?
<dviola> no
<dviola> but I've seen there are some amdgpu errors
<dviola> from time to time
<dviola> I think they could be related
<TJ-> dviola: right; you need to identify errors in the kernel log as the first step to getting a clue
<dviola> yes, that's why I want to try upgrading the kernel first
<dviola> to see if those amdgpu errors are gone and the crashes
<dviola> how can I do that?
<TJ-> dviola: well, show us the errors there are so we can help narrow it down
<dviola> ok
<dviola> give me some time
<grepwood> TJ-, the EFI was due to kernel arch mismatch
<TJ-> grepwood: right, but did that help with the nouveau panic?
<blackandblue> ubuntu
<blackandblue> lol
<blackandblue> use mint
<blackandblue> hi TJ-
<dviola> TJ-: the error is: [drm:generic_reg_wait [amdgpu]] *ERROR* REG_WAIT timeout 1us * 100 tries - tgn10_lock line:566
<grepwood> TJ-, nothing about nouveau
<dviola> TJ-: and there's a kernel trace after this
<grepwood> the screen is still purple
<TJ-> grepwood: no kernel log available this time? is it accessible over ssh?
<grepwood> TJ-, accessible over ssh, no mention of nouveau in dmesg
<ChiLLabiS> Anyone knows if this still works? http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/facebook-messenger-cli-chat-via-linux-terminal
<TJ-> dviola: I'm reading that the kernel command-line option "idle=nomwait" could help you
<TJ-> grepwood: well that's good!!
<grepwood> https://pastebin.com/raw/1md2hGXR
<TJ-> grepwood: so, you've got 2 video outputs, the virtual one via QEMU and the passthrough?
<grepwood> TJ-, 1 video output, through GPU, 1 console output, through QEMU
<TJ-> grepwood: weird; is that the passthrough VM? there's no nouveau loading at all
<grepwood> let's try lsmod
<dviola> TJ-: what will this parameter do?
<johnnyfive> What is the deb/ubuntu analogous solution to, say Fedora Koji? https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Koji Anyone know how Ubuntu does it?
<TJ-> dviola: apprently solve your issue :)
<kinghat> is there a gui for snap package management?
<dviola> TJ-: ok thanks!
<TJ-> grepwood: "lspci -nn -d ::0300"
<dviola> TJ-: just booted with this parameter
<grepwood> TJ-, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 710B] [10de:128b] (rev a1)
<dviola> TJ-: will see how it goes, ty
<TJ-> dviola: I found that in a RedHat bug report, at https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1562530
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1562530 in xorg-x11-drv-ati "Random Freeze on Ryzen 2500U using amdgpu driver" [High,New]
<dviola> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> dviola: comment 33
<dviola> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> grepwood: there's another Nvidia PCI device there, 0000:00:09.0 - what is it?
<TJ-> grepwood: oh, that's audio passthrough I guess?
<grepwood> yes, it is TJ-
<grepwood> I have a daring suspicion
<TJ-> grepwood: so currently the VM has only a single GPU (no virtual GPU) ? - I don't see any other class 0300/0340 PCI device (video devices)
<TJ-> grepwood: is the OS a desktop or server install? is systemd configured to run the graphical.target ?
<grepwood> TJ-, it's a desktop
<grepwood> when I run without nvidia and with QXL, it starts xorg fine
<TJ-> grepwood: check "systemctl status graphical.target"
<grepwood> TJ-, we have bigger problems now with the 64 bit kernel
<grepwood> not even nvidiafb will modprobe
<grepwood> it gives a segfault
<TJ-> grepwood: when you installed that kernel image package, did it bring in the nouveau.ko driver, from the "linux-modules-4.15.0-34-{generic,lowlatency)" package(s) ?
<TJ-> grepwood: "modinfo nouveau"
<oich> I am trying to install ubuntu on windows linux subsystem and mcaffee antivirus thpblocks internet access. I can't pause it. I would like to download a local repository. But, examples I see require you to install dpkg-dev, which of course, is one of the packages I can't install because there is no internet access. How can I just duplicate a repository and make it a local repository?
<grepwood> TJ-, nouveau not found
<TJ-> grepwood: aha! you need to ensure the packages are installed. did you do "sudo apt install linux-image-generic:amd64"
<TJ-> grepwood: which also assumes you've enabled the amd64 foreign architecture using "sudo dpkg --add-architecture amd64 && sudo apt update"
<grepwood> TJ-, I have enabled it
<grepwood> TJ-, I reinstalled the modules package and still no go
<leftyfb> oich: you don't. Disable/remove that garbage software so your computer isn't held hostage by a piece of software. Go to #ubuntu-on-windows for further support with WSL. Go to #windows for help with Windows problems (your actual problem)
<TJ-> grepwood: weird you don't see nouveau.ko driver; that should be pulled in by linux-image-$FLAVOUR via depends from linux-image-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR to linux-modules-$VERSION-$FLAVOUR
<blackhaze> hello
<grepwood> `apt-file list linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic:amd64` returns an empty list
<grepwood> :|
<TJ-> grepwood: it's " -a amd64 " not ":amd64" for apt-file
<grepwood> aaaaargh
<TJ-> grepwood: I think, as the i386 and amd64 paths for kernel modules are identical that the amd64 packages should replace the i386 package
<grepwood> TJ-, E: Command line option 'a' [from -a] is not understood in combination with the other options.
<TJ-> grepwood: here, on amd64, to see i386, I do "apt-file list linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic -a i386"
<grepwood> this is for apt-file though
<grepwood> I wanted to go straight forward to apt-get :D
<dviola> TJ-: it still crashes even with the idle=nomwait workaround
<TJ-> grepwood: right, for that you'd use the ":amd64" suffix to the package name
<TJ-> dviola: that's a pain!
<grepwood> TJ-, then that's what I did
<grepwood> argh
<grepwood> `apt-file list linux-modules-4.15.0-36-generic -a amd64 | grep nouveau` returns nothing
<dviola> TJ-: should I try 18.10?
<TJ-> dviola: you could try the kernel from 18.10
<dviola> how can I install it?
<TJ-> grepwood: works fine here. did you do "sudo apt-file update" ?
<dviola> I think it might be a problem with sleep, because when the display goes blank it doesn't come back anymore
<TJ-> dviola: trying to think of the easiest way.
<jje> dviola: why not try the mainline kernel. it is on 4.19
<TJ-> grepwood: how about "apt-file -a amd64 search nouveau.ko" ?
<TJ-> jje: the mainline builds are missing some Ubuntu sauce additions, such as apparmor bits
<jje> ah i see sorry
<grepwood> it's modules-extra, TJ-
<TJ-> dviola: to avoid messing up your current host, I think I'd create an LXD container with 18.10 in, and pull the kernel packages into it, then install them on the host manually using "dpkg -i ..."
<TJ-> grepwood: ah, for generic! I use lowlatency for desktop, where it isn't -extra !
<grepwood> doh
<TJ-> grepwood: sorry about that! didn't notice the difference
<TJ-> grepwood: I used "dpkg -S nouveau.ko" to find the package name :)
<grepwood> rebooting
<dviola> TJ-: thanks
<grepwood> TJ-, it's working now
<grepwood> +1
<grepwood> christ, this is some ghetto powerpc solution right there
<kinghat> does snap management have a gui?
<gpunk> the "software" application
<TJ-> grepwood: so the original problem was the 32-bit kernel on 64-bit UEFI?
<grepwood> TJ-, yes
<kinghat> like other than using the GUI to manage installed snap apps?
<TJ-> grepwood: so we actually solved an hour ago :D Great
<kinghat> CLI*
<grepwood> now... how do I find the Xorg auth file to x11vnc into that host? :D
<grepwood> it doesn't seem to be in /run/gdm3, nor is it in /var/lib/lightdm
<OtterCoder> Hello! I'm on 18.04.1, and I can't find English(Macintosh) or the like under Region and Language. Where might I need to install it from?
<jatt> what is English(Macintosh) 😸?
<OtterCoder> Oddly enough, I can find Arabic(Macintosh) all the way through Spanish(Macintosh) and everything in between, but not for English.
<OtterCoder> jatt: An input source mapping.
<OtterCoder> The English(Macintosh) source mapping lets me use modifier keys, and I used to have it installed by default before I upgraded to Ubuntu 18.
<OtterCoder> Now it's missing.
<OtterCoder> I really don't want to resort to xbindkeys and the like, because last time I tried that, I nearly bricked my computer.
<texla> linux-image-4.15.0-33-generic linux-modules-4.15.0-33-generic
<texla> ..How to auto remove the synaptic entry normal way shows errors
<ioria> OtterCoder, i don't have that kb, but you can try with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration   , select MacBook (or similar) and then  English (UK)
<OtterCoder> ioria: Oh shoot. It was nested. You pointed me in the right direction. For some reason the search on the input sources menu doesn't find nested sources...
<ioria> OtterCoder, ok
<OtterCoder> Well, thanks!
<ioria> no prob
<blkdrake> Hi, Can someone tell me how to disable Lubuntu and switch back to Ubuntu
<ioria> disable lubuntu
<blkdrake> I installed Lubuntu but its very slow.
<blkdrake> ioria, how?
<ioria> lubuntu is sòlow ? really ?
<ioria> *slow
<blkdrake> ioria, yes, Its seems to be taking more boot time than ubuntu
<pikia> I have a bash alias that is starting a VM, but the thing is, it will hold a terminal "hostage"
<ioria> blkdrake, bad/wrong install, try again (maybe checking your media)
<pikia> Whcih option should I append to the alais so that it starts the VM but leaves the terminal open for me to continue using
<blkdrake> ioria, media seems to be alright
<ioria> blkdrake, lubuntu cannot be slower than ubuntu
<rfm> pikia, you want to end the start-vm command with an & to put it in the background.  I usually put the whole thing in a subshell and nohup it too, example is (nohup <startvmcommand> &)
<pikia> Nvm, looks like appending &>/dev/null& works also
<pikia> ty rfm
<rfm> pikia, if it's a VirtualBox VM, then "startvm vmname -type headless" will release the terminal after starting, unlike VBoxHeadless...
<pikia> Oh.. hahaha yeah. I guess that will be the most clear sp;ution
<texla>  linux-image-4.15.0-33-generic linux-modules-4.15.0-33-generic
<texla> <texla> ..How to auto remove the synaptic entry normal way shows errors
<Sbur3> Loooking for help to connect n MTP mp3 player to my Ubuntu system.  Anyone wanna help?
<frad> is there any way for me to use signal without a smartphone?
<frad> from my desktop, preferably
<OtterCoder> Ok, so, I have the correct keyboard layout, and pulling up the keymap shows right-alt mapped to the compose key, but it's not actually composing...
<OtterCoder> The option to set the compose key used to be under System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts > Typing, but now it's a missing option.
<texla> Is there a fix for the errors on upgrade..to Linux image-4.15.0-33 generic
<hggdh> texla: give us the errors on a pastebin
<nacc> fwiw, i think 4.15 is up to -36 now
<Kyros> 36 causes some kind of bandwidth limit for me
<texla> hggdh, After the original it upgraded to a partial and showed kernel unstable then synaptic showed autoremove but would not remove
<Kyros> I can't download anything over 1.5MB/sec with 36. Has anyone else noticed this?
<nacc> Kyros: you've tested by going back to -35?
<hggdh> texla: I am sorry, but I do not understand what happened
<Kyros> nacc yes back to 34
<nacc> Kyros: hrm, i'd see if there is already a bug about this against linux?
<texla> hggdh, How do I remove 4.15.0.33 which is the kernel with errors..autoremove will not work..is there another way to remove
<hggdh> texla: as I stated earlier, we NEED to know what happened -- the exact errors you see, *not* your interpretation of them
<janisozaur> hey, why is there no libpulse0-dbg package anymore?
<janisozaur> or: where do I get symbols for pulseaudio?
<TJ-> janisozaur: it's libpulse0-dbgsym and it's in the ddeb archives, not the main archives
<janisozaur> how do i install it then?
<hggdh> janisozaur: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Non-built-in_debug_symbol_packages_.28.2A-dbgsym.29
<TJ-> janisozaur: see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7fJ4mzZRc3/
<nacc> janisozaur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages also has details
<hggdh> heh
<janisozaur> great, that should do, thanks
<texla> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/ZDphgvcA
<hggdh> texla:
<hggdh> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 34: /etc/default/grub: Syntax error: EOF in backquote substitution
<hggdh> texla: so something in your grub config is wrong (which heavilly suggests somebody edited it manually)
<hggdh> texla: you have to fix it first
<grepwood> oh lord
<TJ-> grepwood: you called? :)
<texla> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/JHHaUZYQ...would you look at this and suggest
<HenryCH> why am I not able to write files to subfolders of /home/myusername?
<eelstrebor> i guess i have the latest hplip for ubuntu 18.04.1 since there isn't a ppa for bionic - yet i can't do 2-sided printing - still looking for a solution
<grepwood> oh lord our TJ- , unity doesn't launch, I'm off to see the logs
<HenryCH> i created a folder there, but any process that wants to write files in there I have to run with sudo, how come?
<hggdh> texla: why are you giving us this script? The error was reported on /etc/default/grub
<TJ-> grepwood: I'm biased; I consider that a blessing if it doesn't work :)
<TJ-> grepwood: is the Xorg accelerated '3D' driver loaded to support compositing?
<texla> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/c2L1fCkJ..default changed to 4 days before upgade caused problems
<nacc> HenryCH: show us example in a pastebin, including permissions/ownerships
<hggdh> texla: GRUB_DEFAULT="4
<hggdh> texla: this string is unterminated...
<HenryCH> one sec let me find out how to pull up permissions, heh.. I've not changed anything though, I just installed ubuntu and was trying it out
<hggdh> texla: the fact that i was changed some days ago has no real impact, since it is *only* used when update-grub is run
<TJ-> HenryCH: sounds like you created the directory using "sudo mkdir ..." - or as another user. Check the ownership with "find $HOME -not -user $USER"
<TJ-> HenryCH: if you add " -ls" to the end of that command it'll list the ownership of all entries not owned by your user
<texla> hggdh, changed to position 4 so UBUNTU 18.04 would boot first without changing menu entry manually
<nacc> texla: hggdh isn't commenting on your intent. You made a syntax error.
<HenryCH> so my user doesn't inherit permissions on any subfolders?
<nacc> HenryCH: not if you created it with sudo.
<nacc> HenryCH: we don't know what you did, still
<texla> nacc why did this show up after the kernel problem
<nacc> texla: becuase it was the first time you ran update-grub ?
<nacc> texla: since editing the file, i mean
<HenryCH> thanks nacc, TJ-
<hggdh> texla: it is the other way around. dpkg failed *BECAUSE* of the syntax error on /etc/default/grub
<hggdh> texla: not all updates to Ubuntu cause initram to be changed (and thus causes grub to be updated)
<texla> nacc, Nope I ran sudo update-grub after making the change to /etc/default/grub
<nacc> texla: i don't believe you :)
<hggdh> texla: please correct the line I showed. Please, just do it
<TJ-> nacc: texla didn't say it ran to completion without error :)
<texla> nacc, You never believe anything I try to convey to you this is not the first time
<nacc> TJ-: that's true, good point
<hggdh> I give up
<nacc> texla: that's nice. Did it succeed when you ran `update-grub`?
<texla> hggdh, Do you want me to change default back to 0
<hggdh> texla: no, I want the string to be correctly terminated. What happens if you run kernel number four is not our problem
<hggdh> texla: so that it is clear: you are missing a close " (double-ticks) at the end of the line
<texla> hggdh, I do not know where you want me to change and to what must of miss your suffestion
<hggdh> texla: GRUB_DEFAULT="4
<hggdh> texla: do you see there is a double-tick, followed by '4'?
<hggdh> texla: you *have* to add another double-tick after '4', so it reads: GRUB_DEFAULT="4"
<texla> hggdh, https://pastebin.com/HJJSd8zG...add double quote as suggested
<texla> hggdh, Still showing not all updates can be downloaded
<TJ-> texla: "sudo apt update && sudo apt-get --fix-broken install && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt autoremove"
<texla> TJ-, Checked and now depencies are being corrected and autoremove no longer showing in synaptic will now check updates
<texla> hggdh, all systems in updates and synaptic now working properly have to reboot to finish install of updates
<texla> hggdh, TJ- nacc Adding the double quote to default grub has cleared all systems...Thanks for the help it was truly appreciated!!!!
<JPSman> Hi!  I love the new cuttlefish wallpaper, but I don't want to upgrade to 18.10.  Where can I get the largest copy of the purple/orange cuttlefish wallpaper?
<Greyztar> any tip on saving iptables rules that persists through boot?
<nacc> JPSman: presumably in the source? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/18.10.2-0ubuntu1 and you want #ubuntu+1
<nacc> JPSman: even if not directly support, i think :)
<nacc> !info iptables-persistent | Greyztar
<Greyztar> im on Bionic
<ubottu> Greyztar: iptables-persistent (source: iptables-persistent): boot-time loader for netfilter rules, iptables plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4+nmu2 (bionic), package size 6 kB, installed size 42 kB
<Greyztar> nacc: having some difficulties making it persist through boot though
<nacc> Greyztar: using that package?
<Greyztar> nacc: ill double check version
<nacc> Greyztar: note the above is not 'iptables' but 'iptables-persistent'
<laertus> does anyone know the name of the command that will tell you the full path of a file?
<Greyztar> nacc: thanks for the heads up,also seems ive been installing another package netfilter-persistent aswell ugh ill do a cleanup and report bk thanks for answer (,")
<laertus> found it... it's "readlink -f"
<nacc> Greyztar: yw
<NoImNotNineVolt> aws ubuntu 16.04.5, it seems my oomkiller isn't working as expected. i have a python script that chews through the 32GB on this box and everything becomes unresponsive. logs suggest oomkiller never ran, just an eventual " systemd[1]: systemd-journald.service: Watchdog timeout (limit 3min)!"
<NoImNotNineVolt> followed by some segfaults i guess
<NoImNotNineVolt> (in other unrelated services, metrics reporting, etc)
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: seems like the script has a large appetite!
<NoImNotNineVolt> indeed. i was expecting oomkiller to, well, kill it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or kill something, at least.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: are you actually out of memory?
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: OOM killer is only invoked by actually being out of memory in the kernel, not by a process hogging meory.
<TJ-> nacc: I'd suspect it's because the OS is set-up by default to over-subscribe memory; try changing it to be 1:1
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: The OOM Killer doesn't kill stuff until you've completely run out of memory. Unfotunately, long before that happens things start getting swapped to disk, and they get slooooooooooow. Meaning that it can sometimes take a long time to reach the point of finally getting out of memory and triggerin the OOM killer.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ... there's no swap.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's a 64GB box with no swap.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: using 32GB of 64GB doens't mean you're out of memory
<jil> hello
<NoImNotNineVolt> it chews through memory quickly.
<NoImNotNineVolt> let me see if i can find the metrics server it was reporting to and get some better info.
<aidanh010> Y'all are probably not going to believe this, but my server has a case of multiple personality disorder after a do-release-upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04.1 LTS. Upgrade went fine, rebooted, SSH back in and prompt says 16.04 LTS. A new user that I created right before the upgrade is also gone. Not a minute later the SSH connection drops and on reco
<aidanh010> nn the prompt is 18.04.1 LTS and my user is there... and this continues every minute since
<jil> I'm trying to help my wife with something on her computer.. but I'm 7000km away.. I need remote desktop.
<Platonides> NoImNotNineVolt: are you sure there's no swap?
<Platonides> why would it get unresponsive otherwise?
<NoImNotNineVolt> Platonides: Swap:            0B          0B          0B
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: if you have that data, then what is the memory consumption like?
<aidanh010> host key changes every reconnect as well
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Dumping cache to free memory can also slow things down, but I would still expect you to hit true OOM pretty quickly without swap. It's possible that it's not just low ram causing the slowdown.
<jil> I had her activate remote desktop on her machine. I have the IP.. but I don't know what to use to connect and see her desktop
<Platonides> aidanh010: probably two machines with the same ip
<nacc> aidanh010: sounds like you are perhaps having two systems that are colliding on the same IP
<NoImNotNineVolt> Jordan_U: extremely low disk i/o the whole time.
<aidanh010> its a public i[p
<Jordan_U> NoImNotNineVolt: Note, you can manually trigger the OOM killer with alt+sysrq+k, but only if you've enabled sysrq magic.
<nacc> aidanh010: you should *never* accept host key changes
<aidanh010> vps
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | NoImNotNineVolt
<ubottu> NoImNotNineVolt: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<nacc> aidanh010: unless you are absolutely sure they are expected
<jil> both are linuxes ubuntu based
<nacc> jil: pretty sure it's just vnc
<NoImNotNineVolt> does that work over ssh?
<jil> vnc
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea this is a headless box.
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: you would need to use /proc/sysrq-trigger in that case, i think
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: you can't sysrq over ssh, via the keyboard, no. That will sysrq your local machine, of course.
<NoImNotNineVolt> local machine is a win10 box :P
<jil> nothing installed by default ?
<jil> to connect remotely
<NoImNotNineVolt> either way, i can reboot the box remotely from ec2 api, so that's not the issue. i just want this process killed when it eats all the rams so that systemd can restart it clean.
<Khaotic> any idea why my builtin bluetooth stop working? one day i wil boot and it shows as having an adapter. the next day it says one isnt installed
<NoImNotNineVolt> sshd is installed and running.
<JPSman> nacc, so, that tarball only had text files in it...
<nacc> jil: ? you would need a vnc viewer
<nacc> JPSman: i don't have context any more
<nacc> NoImNotNineVolt: but it's not eating "all the rams" you said you have 64GB and it is using 32GB.
<Platonides> NoImNotNineVolt: ulimit -v  is your friend
<tomreyn> jil: your wife's probably behind a firewall, you'd need to have her setup port forwarding and an ssh server so you can ssh to her computer from the internet and tunnel vnc through that
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: vm.overcommit_{memory,ratio,kbytes} are probably what you want, along with possibly vm.oom_kill_allocating_task
<NoImNotNineVolt> nacc: i said that last i saw it, it was using 32GB. i also said that it was chewing through ram quickly. i didn't specify how long it ran for before i noticed the system had become unresponsive, because i'm not sure. but my feeling is that it was sufficiently long enough for it to have eaten the remaining memory.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i also said that i was trying to figure out where the metrics server is so that i could get more details.
<NoImNotNineVolt> TJ-: i really dont' like oom_kill_allocating
<NoImNotNineVolt> _task, but it's not clear that oom killer is being invoked.
 * NoImNotNineVolt will afk until he finds those metrics
<JPSman> nacc, I was looking for the latest cosmic cuttlefish wallpaper without downloadinging all of 18.10 :)
<jil>  
<jil> for the display what should I put ?
<nacc> JPSman: i'm pretty sure you're wrong. the tarball is 178M.
<JPSman> i LOVE, love love love the bionic beaver wallpaper.  I love the circles and everything, and I like cuttlefish more than I like beavers
<nacc> JPSman: did you download the wrong tarball?
<JPSman> nacc, oh, i grabbed the 14K one :|
<TJ-> NoImNotNineVolt: how about the python process's oom_score_adj = 1000 ? makes it more likely it'll get reaped (if OOM is the issue)
<tomreyn> jil: when connecting how?
<nacc> JPSman: that's the debian/ directory of the source package. You want the orig.tar.gz of couse
<sonicwind> I just installed 18.04 today on my desktop. in Software & Updates, under Other Software, it won't let me select Canonical Partners. I can click on it & it highlights, but when I try to "check" it, it greys out. Any ideas?
<sonicwind> Is there a terminal way to enable it?
<sonicwind> Maybe I could get an error message then.
<nacc> JPSman: if it's not in that package, it's in some other wallpaper related pacakge
<aidanh010> @nacc figured it out, the datacenter company somehow created TWO $400/month VMs for us and assigned them the same IP, you were right
<nacc> aidanh010: fun :)
<tomreyn> sonicwind: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<sonicwind> thanks tomreyn ... let me write that down & try it. I'm on the other computer.
<jil> tomreyn gvncview ip:display?
<jil> it's strange ubuntu has to tool by default so someone can connect to your computer... but no tool to connect remotely
<tomreyn> jil: so port forwarding is already configured? or is your wifes computer on the internet directly with no firewall / NAT in front?
<tomreyn> jil: there is vino and vinagre, those are the default utilities for vnc connections.
<jil> on ubutun remote desktop there an option for configuring automaticaly UPnP to open an redirect ports, this should do it no ?
<tomreyn> sonicwind: you might want to install an ssh server on the other computer, then ssh to it from your 'chat' computer. this would allow you to copy + paste to the other computers' command line.
<tomreyn> jil: only if your router supports and allows UPnP. many support it, but due to the security issues in this protocol it should be disabled nowadays.
<NoImNotNineVolt> yup. i can see 43GB was the last reported memory usage, with 5GB/min increase in usage and 5 minute metrics reporting interval.
<NoImNotNineVolt> linear projection would put it at 68GB usage for the next metrics report, which didn't go out.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, can we safely assume that memory exhaustion is the most likely explanation?
<tomreyn> 5min intervals is maybe not good enough to monitor this.
<JPSman> nacc, FOUND IT! :)  Its called warty-final-ubuntu.png in that tarball -- although its not an .png its a .jpg -- and its not a warthog its a cuttlefish..........
<NoImNotNineVolt> i can just `watch free -h` and run it again if there's still a strong desire to get more info.
<jil> tomreyn.. thank you for vinagre... It's not working.. and I can't have her do the redirection.
<sonicwind> tomreyn, yes someday I plan to look into ssh... until then, I'm still sticking to the rest of my plate :-)
<tomreyn> jil: then your other option is a reverse shell
<sonicwind> tomreyn, that worked! Thanks. Not a big deal, but I have two of the source code ones listed now. I'm not using that though.
<jil> reverse shell ?
<jil> I did connect with ssh to her computer but I was home then.. and It was about 2 years ago.
<jil> I had set up authorized host and stuff like that and in the mean time I changed computer.  so that won't be easy.
<jil> but what's reverse shell
<tomreyn> jil: https://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling
<tomreyn> jil: this, however, requires that you are able to receive connections at your current location and computer from the internet directly, or can setup port forwarding where you are.
<tomreyn> jil: in this example, you (or the router in front of you) are (is) 138.47.99.99
<tomreyn> jil: and, also in this example, 192.168.20.55 is the LAN IP address of your wife.
<jil> ok
<jil> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> jil: you're welcome. if you're also firewalled at your current location, the other option is for you to ssh into a server you have an ssh account on, and then have your wife connect to that server (after setting up a listening port there for her to connect to),
<tomreyn> (i'm assuming this server is right on the internet, without a firewall / NAT in front of it)
<pingo> Why would an ubuntu machine not have a (dhcp) ip anymore after doing "service networking restart" ? I had to manually do "dhclient enp1s0f0" to get an ip again?
<nacc> pingo: is it a desktop or server? is it configured correctly?
<pingo> server
<pingo> And I am not sure
<pingo> https://imgur.com/a/gfdNCFc
<pingo> Looks standard to me
<kumool> theres a program that i run that asks me to enter the password for the login keyring, is there a way to disable it asking for it?
<nacc> pingo: what version of ubuntu?
<blackhaze92> hello everyone
<blackhaze92> I need some help
<blackhaze92> now
<tomreyn> blackhaze92: that's not exactly the approach that'll get you volunteer support
<blackhaze92> I need to know if linux needs a antivirus
<kumool> blackhaze92, no
<hggdh> blackhaze92: generic response: no.
<kumool> blackhaze92, yes
<kumool> I do have a nice antivirus though
<nacc> pingo: ?
<blackhaze92> I need to know why linux does not need an antivirus
<nacc> blackhaze92: why do you need to know that ?
<pingo> nacc sorry I don't have access anymore
<pingo> I think it was latest stable
<kumool> blackhaze92, heres an anti virus for all OS's { https://www.virustotal.com/#/search/^`md5 file` }
<kumool> blackhaze92, basically because nobody cares about linux
<nacc> pingo: not quite sure how we should help you. But if you mean 18.04 and it is a fresh install, /etc/network/interfaces isn't used for network configuration anymore.
<blackhaze92> kumool: thanks, then I does not need clam av
<blackhaze92> in my system
<pingo> it's ok, I asked a questions and I don't have enough details for you to be able to help, sorry about that
<hggdh> blackhaze92: as long as you do not install software from other sources, and as long as you keep careful on where you browse, no problems
<hggdh> blackhaze92: the most common issue on linux is had by installing anything from anywhere, and by having your browser running weird extensions
<blackhaze92> hggdh: I am eeryday on internet
<hggdh> blackhaze92: so are most here...
<weijunli> why when I run `frida`
<weijunli> I have this error -> bash: /home/ubunt3r/.local/bin/frida: No such file or directory
<hggdh> weijunli: what is frida?
<weijunli> hggdh, frida.re
<weijunli> it's installed thru pip, `pip install frida`
<weijunli> is it some kind of PATH issue
<hggdh> weijunli: try joining #frida, and asking there
<weijunli> hggdh, dead #
<blackhaze92> everyday I try to get better on security in my pc
<Ntemis> hey hi
<Ntemis> some help please
<Ntemis> Err:9 http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu bionic Release
<Ntemis> there is no bionic branch
<Ntemis> ppa-purge cant remove that
<Ntemis> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<Ntemis> thanks ppa-purge
<Ntemis> now what?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: remove the corresponding file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ntemis> let me see
<Ntemis> ty btw
<Ntemis> you mean rm rf? tomreyn
<Ntemis> delete phablet-team-ubuntu-tools-bionic.list ?
<tomreyn> Ntemis: i mean: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/phablet-team-ubuntu-tools-bionic.list
<Ntemis> yeah same
<Ntemis> ty
<tomreyn> Ntemis: you'd also want to remove the apt repository signing key
<Ntemis> how i do that?
<tomreyn> sudo apt-key delete 450954F09BE10B09A9CEA0AE5C5364B55E51A24C
<Ntemis> btw i have others i dont need can i delete those too?
<Ntemis> embrosyn-ubuntu-cinnamon-bionic.list
<Ntemis> embrosyn-ubuntu-cinnamon-bionic.list.save
<Ntemis> jonathonf-ubuntu-mate-1_20-bionic.list
<Ntemis> jonathonf-ubuntu-mate-1_20-bionic.list.save
<Ntemis> mono-official-stable.list
<Ntemis> mono-official-stable.list.save
<tomreyn> !paste | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> you can (and should) remove any repositories you don't need.
<tomreyn> you can also do so using the GUI if you prefer
<tomreyn> Ntemis: you can now talk again
<Ntemis> nah i like it here warm and cozy
<Ntemis> so rm everything and the delete keys?
<tomreyn> better look up the keys first
<Ntemis> sudo apt-key delete 450954F09BE10B09A9CEA0AE5C5364B55E51A24C fails
<tomreyn> else you wont know which to remove
<tomreyn> sudo apt-key del 450954F09BE10B09A9CEA0AE5C5364B55E51A24C
<Ntemis> done
<tomreyn> but you really should try to read up on this and understand what you're doing there
<tomreyn> this is about defining which repositories your system should trust
<Ntemis> am tyrying to clean up any xenial left overs
<johnjay> hrm, the ubuntu server disk comes with bind9. maybe i should dl ubuntu server and just install xorg on it more often?
<johnjay> is tasksel still a thing or should I use metapackages in aptitude and apt-get?
<tomreyn> johnjay: https://askubuntu.com/questions/252056/should-i-use-tasksel-tasks-in-apt-or-install-regular-metapackages
<tomreyn> and aptitude is no longer a thing (IMO)
<irwiss> aptitude still useful on servers...
<cim209> hello, papirus theme icon isn't listed in settings even though it was already installed. i'm on kubuntu 18.04
<plus2equalsme> Hello. I'm having some difficulty getting my wifi card to work on a fresh install of 18.04. The card is a BCM4321 (14e4:4328 rev 03).
<plus2equalsme> Any chance for some guidance?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | plus2equalsme
<ubottu> plus2equalsme: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<plus2equalsme> I started there, and also ended up in a number of posts at askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org. The problem I'm running into is that according to the wiki (and askubuntu) I should be using the bcmwl-kernel-source, but what I did that it the card will find the network, but it won't connect
<plus2equalsme> (repeated requests for the password).
<Bashing-om> plus2equalsme: Sorry I have not the experience with BCM to offer any advise :( Await others here to respond.
<plus2equalsme> Thank you Bashing-om I understand BCM is a big headache for everyone, I'm on my third *nix OS trying to find something that will use the card
<tomreyn> there's (supposedly) #bcm-users
<tomreyn> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43 suggests 'wl' as an alternative driver
<plus2equalsme> tomreyn 'wl' is the one that scans the networks but won't connect at all. I will search the bcm-users channel
<tomreyn> plus2equalsme: if you'd like to try your chances with wl, be sure you unloaded all b43 related modules as discusse don step 4 at https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<tomreyn> (before you load wl)
<plus2equalsme> tomreyn it's a fresh install, b43 was never loaded (but thank you for the reminder. I'm starting to think I should be trying b43 instead though, and that was kind of my main question
#ubuntu 2018-10-04
<tomreyn> plus2equalsme: note that http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/b43-dev/2018-August/004194.html in case you're planning on running a newer kernel
<granttrec> so used ubuntu for almost a year and just realized you can open a server in nautilus...glorious! lol
<stochastix> Anyone know, if deploying mattermost as a docker, are you stuck having to run it in previewmode?
<plus2equalsme> Have some troubleshooting to do, setting away
<salamanderrake> On 18.04 how do I permenently select the nvidia-propriatary driver?
<Bashing-om> !details | salamanderrake
<ubottu> salamanderrake: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<salamanderrake> It may be a ppa conflict
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: Wayland as the DE ? Nivida then is a work in progress.
<aidrocsid> What would the command be to check which port I opened SSH on? I forgot.
<aidrocsid> I have access to my command line through KVM
<salamanderrake> No, not using wayland, what it is is I have the graphics ppa listed but it won't show nvidia-396 driver, only up to 390.
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: Then you card does not support the 396 version driver . what shows ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' in a pastebin site .
<MannyLNJ> Hello. Every time I log onto my system I get three seperate boxes that say a System problem was detected. I need help resolving this
<aidrocsid> netstat --listen
<aidrocsid> whoops
<MannyLNJ> hve to reboot system is unstable
<salamanderrake> aidrocsid: ufw Bashing-om, I had it working before, the driver selection keeps going back to 390, when before the kernel update, forgot to mention that, it was on 396.
<aidrocsid> Morp?
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: driver conflict now ? what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<salamanderrake> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/salamanderrake/df2f3946c2dbfa067c8c29a41050e6b0
<salamanderrake> aidrocsid: ignore what I said
<tomreyn> aidrocsid: sudo lsof -ni | grep ^sshd
<salamanderrake> Bashing-om: I added the graphics-ppa but nvidia-396 does not show up.
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: :) .. 390 was installed .. 396 is what is now .. want to clean out the old 390 config files ?
<salamanderrake> Bashing-om: how do I do that?
<salamanderrake> apt-get clean
<salamanderrake> ?
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command.
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P
<aidrocsid> Yay
<aidrocsid> <3
<plus2equalsme> yay, problem isn't with my wifi card driver. Just connected no problem to a different network
<salamanderrake> Bashing-om: Ok, I got it situated, it seems like there was a version mis-match, nvidia-driver-396 could only install 396.54 deps but it was trying to install 396.54.05 deps because there were some straggler 396.54.05 packages on my system, as I think I previously installed an incorrect ppa.
<Bashing-om> salamanderrake: :) alls well that ends well .
<salamanderrake> yeah
<sfp_larry> need assistance re: update manager package broken (per error message) 18.04 lts
<Bashing-om> sfp_larry: We see what the error condition is : ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass that resulting URL back here .
<sfp_larry> Bashing-om entered exactly as typed, asked for sudo password, nothing came up, when back to command prompt
<sfp_larry> *went
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: you can try this instead: sudo apt update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<Bashing-om> sfp_larry: My result to show that the command as given is valid : http://termbin.com/mozv .
<RoDiMuS-X> Hi all
<sfp_larry> dealing with newb here, is ' >& ' code for special character?
<RoDiMuS-X> for  redirecting  standard  output  and  standard
<RoDiMuS-X> error:
<RoDiMuS-X> If its on the cli or in a bash script
<sfp_larry> okay. wait one
<RoDiMuS-X> EPIC5-2.0.1 (Indolence) + LiCe v5.3.0 (echoes)
<RoDiMuS-X> wi
<sfp_larry> Bashing-om: copy/paste of cli output
<sfp_larry> larry@larry-Inspiron-3541:~$ sudo apt update 2>&1 | pastebinit
<sfp_larry> Command 'pastebinit' not found, but can be installed with:
<sfp_larry> sudo apt install pastebinit
<sfp_larry> larry@larry-Inspiron-3541:~$ sudo apt install pastebinit
<sfp_larry> Reading package lists... Done
<tomreyn> !paste | you just got muted, sfp_larry
<ubottu> you just got muted, sfp_larry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oaulakh> can anyone help, my lubuntu system not showing my bluetooth headphones but its showing phones. my phone can connect my bt headphones but not lubuntu bluetooth manager!
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: you can talk again. be sure to use a pastebin. if the "pastebinit" command doesn't work, try the 'nc termbin.com 9999' again, you probably just mistyped something.
<sfp_larry> trying pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkKjkp53qz/
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: forget about pastebinit for now. run the command which produced the original error again, and show this command and its output.
<RoDiMuS-X> So it says run sudo apt --fix-broken install
<RoDiMuS-X> You can't pipe your update info to pastebin if its not installed
<sfp_larry> using cli every problem I'm having keeps coming back to libreoffice or a dependency of it
<sfp_larry> won't install pastebinit for that reason
<sfp_larry> let me do apt-get update, will send result
<RoDiMuS-X> What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<sfp_larry> update manager not working, each time I try t run get error in GUI that package is broken
<RoDiMuS-X> have you tried sudo apt upgrade
<sfp_larry> latest attempt with apt-get update at: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vtPcNfphSn/
<RoDiMuS-X> Oh looks like your sources.list has some issues
<sfp_larry> RoDiMuS-X: upgraded to 18.04.01 lts, worked fine for about a month, then ran into these problems
<RoDiMuS-X> Try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories
<tomreyn> this won't fix the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list duplicate
<oaulakh> can anyone help with bluetooth ??
<blackhaze> hello
<blackhaze> abyss: hello
<RoDiMuS-X> it will if you purge that list as well
<tomreyn> which is probably all that's actually needed to happen
<foareel> i wanna know what love is
<RoDiMuS-X> I want you to show me
<foareel> :)
<tomreyn> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.1-4ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 581 kB, installed size 2472 kB
<sfp_larry> RoDiMuS-X and tomreyn: tried your suggestions, followed instruction on askubuntu page, no joy
<RoDiMuS-X> still the duplicates in source files error
<sfp_larry> wait one
<sfp_larry> ran apt-get update in cli, no duplicates in source error, still does not work in GUI
<RoDiMuS-X> run sudo apt upgrade
<sfp_larry> wait one
<tomreyn> the dependency error will likely still remain
<RoDiMuS-X> In the past when I had corrupted source.lists in my ubuntu cloud image, i killed the source.lists, still had the error, ran the sudo apt upgrade and it seemed to fix the issue.
<RoDiMuS-X> after that I could run sudo apt update with no issues
<sfp_larry> RoDiMuS-X: output from apt update at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K2q8xncpPV/
<sfp_larry> still have dependency issues running apt upgrade
<netcrash> Hello, how do I setup a virtual interface like eth0:1 on netplan ?
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: the output you posted doe not show any errors
<RoDiMuS-X> Whats your output from apt upgrade
<RoDiMuS-X> apt update only updates packages read to be upgraded, apt upgrade actually upgrades your packages
<sfp_larry> apt upgrade output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pyV6kr5q6g/
<tomreyn> so now show the output of "apt --fix-broken install"
<tomreyn> +sudo
<RoDiMuS-X> Ok so run apt --fix-broken install && sudo apt-get remove --purge libreoffice* && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<tomreyn> !info libreoffice-core
<ubottu> libreoffice-core (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 32390 kB, installed size 119409 kB
<tomreyn> !info libreoffice-common
<ubottu> libreoffice-common (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- arch-independent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0.6-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 24147 kB, installed size 77292 kB
<tomreyn> well that should work
<sfp_larry> no joy: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z4p9QKpkVN/
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: openoffice-debian-menus is your problem, it should not have been installed in the first place
<sfp_larry> originally had openoffice on machine before upgrading distro, used software center to remove it before installing libreoffice
<tomreyn> openoffice wasn't available in 16,04 either
<sfp_larry> open office installed from openoffice site, as was having problems with constant crashing of libreoffice in 16.04
<RoDiMuS-X> Ugh so you have uninstall openoffice
<RoDiMuS-X> sudo apt purge openoffice*
<sfp_larry> no joy. used software center GUI to remove openoffice, shows no package found on machine. will copy output of apt purge openoffice. wait one
<tomreyn> you don't install software "from a website", or shouldn't. use apt repositories compatible with your ubuntu release (and remove 3rd party repositories and packages installed from there using ppa-purge before release upgrading ubuntu)
<tomreyn> ...or snaps
<tomreyn> sudo apt purge 'openoffice*'
<sfp_larry> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CVx2hCN4wf/
<tomreyn> software center is not a complete replacement for a porper package manager such as apt(-get) or synaptic (if you like GUIs)
<RoDiMuS-X> Maybe try installing the libreoffice packages first sudo apt install libreoffice-common libreoffice-core libreoffice-style-galaxy libreoffice-style-tango
<sfp_larry> only reason I went to openoffice.org was because of constant issues with libreoffice, even before 16.04. even have problems with libreoffice on windows side of disk (dual-boot system)
<sfp_larry> Never had problems with openoffice until now
<tomreyn> wont work due to file contained in multiple packages as seen before
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --purge openoffice-debian-menus
<RoDiMuS-X> yuck
<RoDiMuS-X> ahh yes dpkg since it was some binary installer
<sfp_larry> ok wait a couple while I catch up here
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm trying to intall a package using dpkg-deb -i. This is a package that I have compiled and packaged myself in a docker image. Whenever I try to install the package, I get a list of messages such as "E: Release 'OccWrapper_0.1-1.deb' for 'wesnoth-1.12-dbg' was not found". I don't understand this because my package has nothing to do with wesnoth
<ezzieyguywuf> the package itself can be found here: https://gitlab.com/ezzieyguywuf/OccWrapper/-/jobs/104464171/artifacts/file/OccWrapper_0.1-1.deb
<ezzieyguywuf> the script used to bulid it can be found here: https://gitlab.com/ezzieyguywuf/OccWrapper/blob/master/.gitlab-ci.yml#L35
<JFox762> hi
<ezzieyguywuf> and the control file is here: https://gitlab.com/ezzieyguywuf/OccWrapper/blob/master/res/control
<JFox762> blackflow: I was able to get Hibernate to work on my machine :)
<JFox762> changing the partitions with the liveUSB wasn't that hard to figure out.
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: that's a rather strange release name. does your system also print this error while your package is not installed and you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: my system does not print this error (this is actually one of many that it prints) when I run "sudo apt-get update"
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: so it does, or it does not?
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: it does _not_ when I run "sudo apt-get update"
<tomreyn> okay, so "sudo apt-get update" produces no warnings or erros at all? if so, please post the command and full output of what triggers these errors.
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: ^
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: it does not. working on it: installing pastebinit now
<ezzieyguywuf> hm...I just got a message about missing dependencies that _are_ related to my package, with a suggestion to run `apt-get -f install`
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: how did you fix?
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: so you are now unable to reproduce the "E: Release 'OccWrapper_0.1-1.deb' for 'wesnoth-1.12-dbg' was not found" error?
<JFox762> how did I fix what?
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: I'm going to let the `apt-get -f install` complete and then try to reproduce the error
<JFox762> how did I add the partition? I just used a liveUSB to reduce the size of the main partition
<sfp_larry> RoDiMuS-X and tomreyn: ran dpkg --purge, then apt update and apt upgrade. seems to work. software updater GUI running as we speak
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: good plan. :)
<JFox762> errr I used the liveusb to boot into a live instance of ubuntu, ran gparted... and reduced the size of the boot partition. Created a Swap partition.
<JFox762> then I had to edit fstab,
<JFox762> and grub
<JFox762> and a few other configuration files in order to enable hibernation
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: be sure to also full-upgrade or dist-upgrade in the end.
<JFox762> also edited the /etc/systemd/logind.conf file so that the "Handlelidswitch" goes to hibernate rather than suspend
<sfp_larry> tomreyn: as in ' apt dist-upgrade ', correct?
<JFox762> i made log file on my google drive account (Yeah yeah, I know, I hate being in the google environment as well)
<JFox762> made a log file so i remember any changes I made
<JFox762> or rather have a record of the changes made
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: here is the reproduced error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jDpZMp4x7S/
<JFox762> it works
<JFox762> computer indeed shuts off... and when I re-open it... it opens the applications in the same state I left them
<JFox762> err resume it, not "re-open"
<lotuspsychje> JFox762: ill let blackflow know
<tomreyn> sfp_larry: yes + sudo
<sfp_larry> thanks. updater GUI still running. FYI - my software knowledge pretty much stopped after I left college
<JFox762> thanks :)
<sfp_larry> Back when creatures were still evolving into dinosaurs and an IBM-370 mainframe was 'stae of the art' ... ugh
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: so i'm not really into debian packaging. but your package makes the system think that there is an ubuntu release "OccWrapper_0.1-1.deb" and that this system needs to install the packages from this release.
<RoDiMuS-X> Cool glad you got it worked out sfp_larry
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: ah, I see.
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: I'll do some more reading on debian packaging and the control file, then, see if I can figure it out
<sfp_larry> thanks RoDiMuS-X. will stay here for a bit to make sure everything ends well
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: your control file seems to lack a short description (should follow the "Description:" tag on the same line)
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: you think that's the issue?
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: i assume not.
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: lol. ok thanks for the tip though.
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: if you're looking for help with packaging, i guess the better place is #ubuntu-(app-)devel during UK business hours.
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: good tip. i'll try that
<PeeOnYou> hi hi
<PeeOnYou> Is there a slack for ubuntu?
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: also two blank spaces (instead of one) for indenting the first line of the long description seems to be wrong. and this might indeed cause such problems (though i'm not yet convinced this is the cause)
<tomreyn> PeeOnYou: i dont think so, everyone is pretty busy
<PeeOnYou> boo
<PeeOnYou> oh well was worth checking
<PeeOnYou> well i mean slack workspace
<tomreyn> i bet canonical is a pretty busy workplace
<PeeOnYou> heh
<tomreyn> you're probably looking for https://slack.com/downloads/instructions/ubuntu
<PeeOnYou> nope.. that's what i dislike about slack
<PeeOnYou> it's hard to find a slack "community"
<PeeOnYou> or workspace
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: I'm going to try to use dh_make to create a control file, and then compare that to my manually created control file
<PeeOnYou> like for instance there's a public MacAdmins slack workspace where people who are mac admins gather to talk about stuff
<tomreyn> either way, the "slack" software or (as far as i know) another client for this protocol is not in ubuntu, thus it's not really something we can support here.
<PeeOnYou> would be useful since irc isn't really kosher at work
<ezzieyguywuf> PeeOnYou: just ssh into your home computer and run irc client from there
<PeeOnYou> :P
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: i compared yours to that of the bash amd64 binary package in bionic, and what i pointed out above, amongst several missing (but possibly optional) records are the only things i could identify.
<tomreyn> There are various alternatives to Slack, but that's not what you asked for.
<ezzieyguywuf> tomreyn: can you give me a link to the bash control file?
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/bash/bash_4.4.18-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<tomreyn> ezzieyguywuf: it'd also seem advisable to name the .deb file so that it matches the package name, i.e. either lower or camel case, not both.
<PeeOnYou> anyone ever run 18.04 with dual 1080ti gtx cards on an i9?
<PeeOnYou> we have something like 50 of them, but they're all running into issues with video
<PeeOnYou> either there's no display on boot, or if there is display and they go to sleep, the displays never wake up again
<PeeOnYou> so far the only thing i've found that 'fixes' the issue is to swap one displayport cable for an hdmi in 1 monitor
<PeeOnYou> somehow that seems to ensure the displays wake up again.. but that hurts my brain because i have no idea why
<tomreyn> https://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/list/st/5/kw/Working%20Linux%20drivers/page/1
<vincenzoml> Hi, quick question: should a usb drive with one partition formatted with btrfs be automounted? 'cause it's not.
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I have my Ubuntu on a 111.2G parrtiton and I am almost of of space. I cam't fiure out what is using most of it. Please assist
<kumool> MannyLNJ, install windirstat and run that for a while
<KSaunderson> Hey everyone, where can i download Linux.exe?
<MannyLNJ> kumool, you are sure thats the name?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: what shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<kumool> MannyLNJ, no, that's a windows program but https://alternativeto.net/software/windirstat/?platform=linux
<kumool> or do what bashing said
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, looks like tghe biggest is /dev/sda3       110G  102G  2.0G  99% / but doesm't say under / what is using the space
<kumool> KSaunderson, you have to compile it yourself statically
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Lot's of kernls installed - as a shortcut . how many? ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<kumool> MannyLNJ, you can try a du -a / | sort find
<kumool> i forgot the command
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, 14 marked ii , 1 marked rc and 2 marked 86 SMP
<kumool> MannyLNJ, install one of those alternatives or run du -sh * on /
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Try ' sudo apt autoremove ' to remove those old kernels that each take up 335MB .
<MannyLNJ> clear
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I tried already says 0 to remove
<kumool> the kernel isn't gonna take that much space
<Bashing-om> kumool: removed 2 kernels a bit ago "  670 MB disk space will be freed " .
<kumool> 1gb out of 100gb?
<kumool> like trying to empty a lagoon with a bucket
<kumool> MannyLNJ, install qdirstat or run   du -shx /*
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Let's make sire the package manager is consistent . what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' . One can manually remove old kernels .
<MannyLNJ> kumool, I have 96G in /home let me invistage why my /home is so big
<kumool> MannyLNJ, use qdirstat, you'll see what is consuming so much
<MannyLNJ> kumool, Unable to locate package qdirstat
<kumool> really?
<MannyLNJ> kumool, really
<kumool> MannyLNJ, apt install ncdu
<kumool> you're gonna have to configure sources if not
<MannyLNJ> kumool, that installed\
<kumool> run it and see
<MannyLNJ> kumool, I got a warning about some directory sizes may not be correct
<kumool> never gotten that
<MannyLNJ> kumool, I see 27.3 in /media but thats mounted drives and 95.4 in /home
<kumool> you can press enter and use the cursor keys to inspect
<kumool> its intuitive, and this isnt an ubuntu problem if 95% is in /home
<MannyLNJ> kumool, Yep I see where it is usd. Thanks
<kumool> press d to delete, ? to see which keys to use, apt search disk usage to find a graphical one
<kumool> baobab looks pretty
<sfdebug> hi, does anyone know how to control or access an android phone that has the touch screen broken?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jas> hi dr nick
<raddy> How ubuntu can show system restart required without installing any updates ?
<transhumanist> how do i kill a process that wont die with kill -9 <pid>
<transhumanist> actually the process says defunct
<transhumanist> its locked my camera on (been using OpenCV
<transhumanist> )
<catbeard> kill -15
<transhumanist> nope that didnt kill it , must mean its owned by process 0 right?
<kumool> sfdebug, #android
<kumool> sfdebug, probably have to enable dev mode in the android and then plug it in, and install the android sdk
<sfdebug> kumool, i'm there, thanks :)
<kumool> probably
<kumool> transhumanist, its a zombie process, its already dead
<transhumanist> yeah but my camera is locked on and I cant access it
<kumool> sfdebug, is that the answer then?
<transhumanist> looks like a reboot then>?
<transhumanist> I guess i really locked it up when I crashed opencv
<transhumanist> ah I just unplugged the camera!
<transhumanist> ok so it killed the camera but I cant activate it again, guess I am forced into a reboot thanks!
<Koopz> dumb question: why does Ubuntu try to install apache2 when i just want php?
<tiggster79> Koopz: because almost everyone who writes PHP code tests it in Apache
<Koopz> and how may i prevent the installation of apache because i'm already using nginx
<tiggster79> Koopz: apt-get install php7.0-fpm
<enzotib> probably it is a "recommend", use the --no-install-recommends option to apt-get
<Koopz> 18.04 only lists me 7.2
<Koopz> would using apt-mark to prevent anyone from accidently installing apache2 be a bad idea?
<jkavalik> hello here, I have a question about apt - when I do "apt install php" it tries to install apache2, looking at dependencies I see that php is a metapackage depending on php7.2 and php7.2 shows dependencies as "libapache2-mod-php7.2 | php7.2-fpm | php7.2-cgi, php7.2-common" - is there some way to let it ask which of the mod_php|fpm|cgi should it install if unmet? or do I have to run "apt install php-fpm php" (which means searching for the available options b
<jkavalik> eforehand)?
<cim209> why does the cursor turn white inside a browser?
<neure> hi
<neure> is there command to see network usage?
<neure> like up / down for current user
<hateball> neure: iftop
<quxgyver> My wifi crawls to a near-56k bitrate when I'm streaming audio to a BT headset.
<quxgyver> I'm on 18.04.1.
<quxgyver> What do I do
<quxgyver> I can barely even use the Software Updater when I'm listening to music because it thinks I'm offline.
<MacroMan> My server is unresponsive to the shutdown command. It hangs for about a minute, then exits and nothing happens. Where could I start looking?
<MacroMan> Some other commands are taking a v.long time to run as well, such as top, which takes about 20 seconds to load
<MacroMan> I can see my ctx_sw is high at 34k consistently.
<MacroMan> However, CPU load is only 3.7%
<MacroMan> And mem usage is low at 6%
<yourname123> hell
<yourname123> hello
<yourname123> on Ubuntu 18.04, my thunderbird has just updated from 52.9 to 60 and my lightning calendar has disappeared !!!
<yourname123> I have followed instructions here with no success https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/calendar-updates-issues-thunderbird
<yourname123> any ideas ?
<SudoBash> who was the fucking idiot who thought it was a good idea to have the keyring prompt pop up 4 times when trying to put in a password to the point that it even interrupts you typing the password???
<SudoBash> Someone is the dumbest developer in the entire fucking world
<rory> what are you doing when that occurs SudoBash ?
<SudoBash> Whats even worse is to get ride of the keyring prompt, you have to remove your password entirely.... ARE ALL OF YOU FUCKING IDIOTS?
<SudoBash> rid*
<rory> because we  all write software for Ubuntu
<rory> check your attitude and come back later
<SudoBash> Well someone in the Linux Dev community is a compelte fucking moron
<rory> at least one person in this channel is.
<cim209> what's a good ftp client that accepts keyless sftp (no priv/pub keys hooked to the ftp client before connection)
<SudoBash> Lets annoy users to the point where they want to disable their passwords
<SudoBash> SUPER SMART
<SudoBash> BRILLIANT
<SudoBash> FUCKING STUPID FUCKING IDIOTS STOP FUCKING LINUX AND UBUNTU UP
<rory> bye.
<SudoBash> STOP FUCKING WRITING BULLSHIT CODE
<MacroMan> Can someone kick this rude person please
<cim209> lol SudoBash
<cim209> can anyone recommend a good sftp client
<lotus|NUC> !ops | SudoBash
<ubottu> SudoBash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rory> he's PMming me abuse smh
<cim209> rory, paste the convo hah
<MacroMan> +1
<nik__> Hi, I'm getting some failures while executing Poco package unittests/testsuite on imx board.
<nik__> Can somebody help here?
<yourname123> it looks like thunderbird has not been compiled entirely !!
<yourname123> thunderbird/now 1:60.0+build4-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 amd64  [installé, local]
<yourname123> thunderbird-globalmenu/bionic-updates,bionic-security 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64
<lotus|NUC> !info thunderbird
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 47521 kB, installed size 128537 kB
<yourname123> it looks like thunderbird 60 has not been compiled entirely, all other thunderbird related packages are on version 52.9 !!!
<yourname123> thunderbird-locale-ar/bionic-updates,bionic-security 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64
<yourname123> xul-ext-lightning/bionic-updates,bionic-security 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: dont flood please
<yourname123> xul-ext-calendar-timezones/bionic-updates,bionic-security 1:52.9.1+build3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 amd64
<yourname123> has you can see, all these packages shows version 52.9.1 !!
<yourname123> while thunderbird is on version 60 !!
<lotus|NUC> !latest | yourname123
<ubottu> yourname123: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<yourname123> ubottu, hello,
<yourname123> ubottu, hello, but you can compile only one peace of a software
<ubottu> yourname123: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: this channel is meant for serious questions, please no trolling here
<dadabidet> why can't I have the file type column in the open file dialog in ubuntu 16?
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, I am not trolling
<yourname123> I need my agenda and ubuntu has messed it up
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: wich ubuntu version do you have?
<yourname123> so I am here to warn people that there is a problem with thunderbird and its agenda on ubuntu 18.04
<cim209> yourname123, i was debating about using thunderbird
<cim209> but went with kmail instewad
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: so your thunderbird version must be 52.9.1
<yourname123> I sudenly lost dozen of important informations, I have backups etc, but  thunderbird refuse to show me its agenda so I cannot read them
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, Ubuntu 18.04 provides thunderbird 60 !!!!!!!!
<yourname123> apt update && apt dist-upgrade installs Thunderbird 60 !!
<yourname123> while all other thunderbird packages are still in 52.9.1
<rory> cim209: https://i.imgur.com/Y62vAsS.png
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: did you install the thunderbird snap?
<yourname123> what is that ?
<cim209> iq is 95% lol wut
<yourname123> apt install thunderbird
<yourname123> I use ubuntu for 12 years now
<SudoBash> No Shit... what an idiot
<SudoBash> 95%
<cim209> rory, he must be feeling like linus torvalds about other people's codes
<SudoBash> prompting 4 times while interrupting user typing is not a fucking feature you moron
<lotus|NUC> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SudoBash> ONLY IN SOME WARPED DEVS MIND IS THAT A FEATURE
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, what is a snap ?
<MacroMan> SudoBash: So you've never heard of a bug?
<rory> SudoBash: if you walk up to your front door, find it's locked, but do not enter your key, you should not be surprised it remains locked. No matter how loud you shout.
<SudoBash> Lets annoy the fuck out of users 4 times every time they have a browser input box prompt for their password when the browser doesn't even store passwords in the keyring, and oh by the way the only way to disable this is to have a blank password.... -> AWESOME FEATURE
<rory> SudoBash: if you want unrestricted access to your house you should remove the door.
<lotus|NUC> dont feed him guys
<SudoBash> 4 FUCKING PROMPTS FOR EVERY INPUT BOX? ARE YOU FUCKING STUPID?
<ducasse> SudoBash: watch your language, please
<SudoBash> FUCK YOU
<SudoBash> You're obviously all stupid
<SudoBash> 4 prompts for every input box on every page
<cim209> SudoBash, seems like you need a fresh install of Ubuntu~
<SudoBash> yea what a fucking features
<SudoBash> FAIL
<SudoBash> UBUNTU = FAIL NOW
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, what is a snap ?
<lotus|NUC> !snap | yourname123
<ubottu> yourname123: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<cim209> SudoBash, the gnome ubuntu? yeah it has lots of bugs
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: with snap you can get some higher package versions on ubuntu for some programs
<lotus|NUC> cim209: stop that please
<cim209> lotus|NUC, do you have experience with ubuntus on macbooks
<lotus|NUC> cim209: yes in #ubuntu-discuss
<cim209> nice
<SudoBash> fucking morons
<SudoBash> NAZI fucking idiots
<lotus|NUC> !ops | SudoBash
<ubottu> SudoBash: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<SudoBash> keep on morons
<SudoBash> you're all idiots
<SudoBash> stop fucking linux up
<SudoBash> stop writing shit code
<SudoBash> stop being idiots
<SudoBash> stop being nazi's
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, it looks like there is no TB 60 in Bionic https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/thunderbird
<yourname123> Am I looking at the right place ?
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: i already told you the bionic version
<SudoBash> So how many fucking times your gonna !ops sudobash
<SudoBash> fucking stupid bitch ass faggot
<niko> SudoBash: could you calm down ?
<SudoBash> !ops me against bitch, you fucking morons
<SudoBash> no I've been a linux user since I was 12 and I'm 31 now an voicing that it's going to shit
<SudoBash> fuck all of you, stop being prick ass faggot nazi's
<SudoBash> Stop thinking you know everything, Rory you don't know shit
<SudoBash> you'r info was plainly just WRONG
<yourname123> lotus|NUC, I got it :
<niko> i can understand you are frustated, but moaming here doesn't help or do anything positive, so please stop
<yourname123> root@klsm:~# cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-ubuntu-ppa-artful.list
<yourname123> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ppa/ubuntu bionic main
<yourname123> I use Firefox ESR in order to continue using TabMixPlus
<ducasse> niko: please don't feed the troll
<lotus|NUC> yourname123: we dont support external ppa's here mate, ask the maintainer of the repo
<SudoBash> this has been a problem for 10+ years starting with Gnome 2 and now in Mate
<yourname123> unfortunately FF ESR has also upgraded to Webextension version, so I have disabled it and now I have to use an outdated broswer...
<yourname123> fuck mozilla hand there broken arms team
<yourname123> I know lotus|NUC
<SudoBash> I'm going to embarass the fuck out the linux community then with a video of this "Feature" that is the most EPIC fail of ALL TIME UNDER LINUX
<lotus|NUC> !language | yourname123
<ubottu> yourname123: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SudoBash> You wanted to call me a troll so I'll just embrass the fuck out of all of you with a "EPIC Linux FAIL Video"
<cim209> what is the difference between booting from grubx86.efi and booting from vmlinuz?
<MacroMan> What is the latest kernel that Ubuntu 18.04 should be running?
<MacroMan> My server is on 4.15.0-36-generic and I just want to check it's the right on
<MacroMan> one*
<cim209> MacroMan, i'm using that right now
<rory> yeah same
<MacroMan> cim209: rory Thanks
<woodpecker> I need help connecting a Garmin GPS18x USB using gpsbabel and gpsd for use in Open CPN. My first problem is that when I connect the usb device no ttyUSB0 device is created. Each time I have to run: sudo modprobe garmin_gps, to get ttyUSB0 created.  I have checked that i belong to the dialout group and done alot of online reading and troubleshooting with no luck of getting this to work. I have tried to follow this tutorial: https://wik
<woodpecker> i.openstreetmap.org/wiki/USB_Garmin_on_GNU/Linux
<woodpecker> anyone able to help me?
<MacroMan> woodpecker: That's probably because it gets connected in USB transfer mode and you have to switch it. I use usb_modeswitch at boot to switch it automatically
<MacroMan> if modprobe garmin_gps works, then just run that in a bash script at boot
<MacroMan> Personally I use the @reboot timer in crontab to achieve that, but use any method you see fit
<woodpecker> MacroMan how do i do that exactly. I an quite green in terminal
<MacroMan> Actually, just noticed you said you plug it in to use, so I assume it's not plugged in at boot?
<woodpecker> I have tried both options. Plugged in at boot and not. Jst to check whether or not it will create ttyUSB0
<MacroMan> In which case, you don't really have any other option to run your command after plugging it in.
<MacroMan> You can assign it to a keyboard shortcut which would save time. See the 'Keyboard' settings page and you'll see a shortcuts tab
<woodpecker> i just tried xgps, and i got data input. closed xgps, then opened open cpn but no ttyusb0 available when trying to add a new device. went back to terminal and opened xgps. no data at all..... strange ttyUSB0 is still present
<woodpecker> i think i need help tp troubleshoot this from the beginning
<MacroMan> Not really sure I can help much more. I only have experience with a usb modem.
<woodpecker> ok, thanks
<woodpecker> anyone else able to help troubleshooting a garmin usb gps device to talk to open cpn?
<Barabacha> how can I check when was the last time I closed my system?
<ocelotsloth> Closed as in slept? Or shut down?
<ocelotsloth> Barabacha does this help? https://askubuntu.com/a/496584
<Barabacha> I restarted it and started windows
<Barabacha> to be exact
<Barabacha> actually I cut off the power once I saw I'll have to wait 10 minutes for the mysql service to shutdown lol
<Barabacha> I just want to know when that was
<Barabacha> also, is there a way to disable the animations when I switch between different desktops?
<blackflow> Barabacha: command `uptime` will tell you how long it's been running, or journalctl -b will tell you when the current boot session started
<Barabacha> blackflow: what about the earlier boots?
<blackflow> Barabacha: if you have persistent journal, you can use -b with offset (see the manpage of journalctl) to look into previous boot sessions
<blackflow> Barabacha: otherwise you'd have to dig through /var/log/syslog.* and look for lines containing "kernel: [    0.000000]"   that's around the start of a boot
<jkavalik> hello here, I have a question about apt - when I do "apt install php" it tries to install apache2, looking at dependencies I see that php is a metapackage depending on php7.2 and php7.2 shows dependencies as "libapache2-mod-php7.2 | php7.2-fpm | php7.2-cgi, php7.2-common" - is there some way to let it ask which of the mod_php|fpm|cgi should it install if unmet? or do I have to run "apt install php-fpm php" (which means searching for the available options b
<jkavalik> eforehand)?
<blackflow> jkavalik: beforehand or in the same apt command
<jkavalik> I would prefer the same command - if there are alternatives, give them to me and do not select magically
<enzotib> Barabacha, also: last reboot
<Greyztar> tryna resque ubuntu install from systemrescuecd,did all my fixes,reboot rinse repeat few times until we get we actually have to mount the actually fs of ubuntu and not do our fixes on systemrescuecd as its prolly good as is -_-
<martinrame> Hi, there's something wrong in a old 12.04 server on one of my customers. The command "passwd" does nothing, it should ask for the new password for the user, but it simply does nothing.
<martinrame> what can be happening?
<ducasse> martinrame: 12.04 is eol, and thus unsupported. you can get paid support from canonical, though.
<enzotib> martinrame: try with the full path: /usr/bin/passwd, to be sure there is not another passwd executable you are running
<ducasse> !esm | martinrame
<ubottu> martinrame: Canonical offers paid extended security support for 12.04 through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<martinrame> enzotib: I've tried /usr/bin/passwd and I've got the same.
<irwiss> could try strace-ing ot to see if it gets stuck somewhere
<eightfold> hi. whatever server i seem to set in software updater, i seem to get "failed to download repository information"
<eightfold> and "failed to download package files"
<eightfold> "check your internet connection".
<eightfold> my internet connection is fine. as you can see from the messages you are receiving.
<ghost2911> hi. how to show security updates to install in terminal ?
<blackflow> jkavalik: what I meant was, you need to install php7.2-fpm beforehand or in the same apt command. there's no other way to select an alternative provider for a dependency.
<jkavalik> blackflow, I see, thanks for confirming
<coconut> blackflow: is this any different on other package systems that you know?
<blackflow> yes, on source based distros you can pre-select dependencies.
<blackflow> portage, freebsd ports.
<coconut> ^-^
<omarek> Hi sound doesn't work, alsamixer was printing "no such file or directory", I added my user to "audio" group. Now my alsamixer starts but I still don't hear sound.
<omarek> It happened after I installed lightdm and switched to it.
<omarek> But I had an annoying error message at startup so I switched to lxdm and here we are.
<omarek> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<omarek> 00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device a2f0 <--- lspci output
<omarek> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<tomreyn> !sound | Try this (if you haven't), omarek
<ubottu> Try this (if you haven't), omarek: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sauna> Hi, I have a problem with a gaming PC. I have windows but I would like to wipe my SSD (512GB), but ubuntu 18 does not see it under disks ... only sees the 3TB storage HDD, but I want to put my root system on SSD.
<sauna> It might be a PCIe SSD, not sure
<ioria> sauna, i'd check BIOS if some  RAID stuff is set instead of AHCI.
<omarek> tomreyn: I don't have Gnome or Unity installed. I use i3.
<omarek> But I will follow the troubleshooting guide.
<omarek> Cause I like shooting things.
<NightStrike> I have an old server running 10 LTS that wasn't able to be upgraded.  Someone claims to have hacked it and stolen a pgsql database.  I checked wtmp, and it seems to have been deleted (I guess b/c no logins for a long time?) .  Any suggestions on what else to check?
<blackflow> NightStrike: nothing. if you think it's compromised, you can't trust ANYTHING on the machine. you can only shut it down and do offline checks. which requires you to have an IDS installed with a database you can compare against. which you probably don't.
<blackflow> However, you can walk away with a very important lesson here. Don't run unprotected, unpatched systems on public internet. Esp if you don't know how to protect them.
<NightStrike> it's not really a lesson for me.. I only inherited this very recently
<rory> NightStrike: if it's compromised you should assume everything is owned. check /var/log/auth.log but if it's owned, the hacker can edit this log too
<rory> NightStrike: honestly just reinstall it, it doesn't need a sysadmin, it's running an unsupported OS and it's confirmed hacked - it needs a priest.
<NightStrike> generally speaking, if the person did get in as root and edited stuff, there's the possibility that he wasn't thorough
<blackflow> so why advise looking into files you can't trust. you can't trust anything on the machine, if you think it's compromised. anything.
<rory> I guess as an academic question it's interesting.
<NightStrike> but my guess is that it was just done externally... it looks like the version of pg was 8.4.22
<rory> you should assume the hacker is a genius and is doing funky stuff like installing a hacked version of "ps" that doesn't display his backdoor
<blackflow> that system is probably suffering from a number of remote code execution vulns in the kernel, esp. the networking subsystem, so I'd say it's was a piece of cake to pwn that machine, for anyone with a knowhow.
<blackflow> there have been a number of them since ubuntu 10's kernel was last patched. last RCE in the network stack was last year.
<blackflow> (last publicly known)
<blackflow> rory: or the vuln is such that it accessed any file or any process having elevated the compromised process to root, wihtout touching a tool on the fs. without leaving a bit in the logs. this is quite likely, given the age of the kernel.
<NightStrike> I do see a near constant stream of fail2ban logs showing ssh attempts
<JimBuntu> NightStrike, is the machine using port 22?
<NightStrike> yeah :)
<blackflow> that's normal if you keep ssh on default port 22. which you shouldn't. and fail2ban is false sense of security. it doesn't work against distributed attacks.
<NightStrike> I don't know why anyone would run ssh on port 22
<blackflow> I think you're wasting too much time on this. Assume it totally compromised in the past 8 years, wipe it out, and reinstall Bionic :)
<quxgyver> My wifi crawls to a near-56k bitrate when I'm streaming audio to a BT headset. I can barely even use the Software Updater when I'm listening to music because it thinks I'm offline due to the slow connection. I'm on 18.04.1 and I've attempted to get help here for weeks. What can I do to fix this
<rory> Bionic really is an excellent release. The best yet, even accounting for being a product of its time. Prior to 18.04, the best release was probably 8.04
<NilsFR13> Hi,
<blackflow> quxgyver: is the headset using wifi or bluetooth? if the former, some routers will downgrade speed on all ports to the slowest port.
<quxgyver> blackflow: I said BT.
<blackflow> quxgyver: ah, I didn't read that as bluetooth. sorry. then I don't know.
<quxgyver> np
<NightStrike> blackflow: I'm not just trying to make it secure again. I was trying to determine concretely what was taken.
<blackflow> NightStrike: assuming logs weren't altered, there's nothing in them except warnings or errors. unless postgres is sset up to log all queries, there won't be anythingin the logs except auth failures maybe.
<blackflow> so you could look for those. auth failures, sudo failures, segfaults in the processes whihc might explain RCE vectors, if any were used. if the kernel was compromised, chances are there's nothing in the logs.
<NilsFR13> I have some trouble when booting, system does not start, I have one SSD drive, wich works well, and a pair of mirror RAID drives, on the RAID volume, they are 2 partitions, wich are not shown anywhere, not blkid, lsblk, ls /dev/disk, do not show partition on RAID volume, Ubuntu is 18.04
<blackflow> but none of that will tell you what was modified. for that you'd need an IDS and a database of known file states.
<NilsFR13> the 2 partition are /home and /var
<blackflow> NightStrike: how's RAID done? mdadm or something else?
<NightStrike> mdadm
<blackflow> sorry that was for NilsFR13 :)
<NightStrike> hah
<NilsFR13> RAID is hardware RAID, I do not understand "mdadm"
<NightStrike> I lied anyway, looks like it's a hardware raid :)
<NightStrike> NilsFR13: mdadm is a linux software raid. it's actually pretty decent.
<blackflow> NightStrike: so your system should see only one disk, eg /dev/sda right?
<NilsFR13> NightStrike, ok, no, it is not software RAID
<NightStrike> yeah
<blackflow> ugh :)    NilsFR13 ^^^
<blackflow> Ni<tab> fail
<NightStrike> RAID bus controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 1078 (rev 04)
<NightStrike> hahah
<NightStrike> ok, I'll stop responding to raid questions :P
<blackflow> NightStrike: you have that in JBOD mode I hope and are running mdadm? ;)
<blackflow> NilsFR13: so your system should see only one disk, eg /dev/sda right?
<NilsFR13> NightStrike, problem start after upgrading U16.04 to U18.04,
<Barabacha> how can I get the /path/to/file in the file browser?
<NilsFR13> NightStrike, I see sda, sdb, wich are drive for RAID volume, and sdc1,2,3,4,5,6 wich is SSD drive
<NightStrike> NilsFR13: blackflow is the one helping you
<blackflow> NilsFR13: wait. how many disks from the mirror array does your OS see? It should be just ONE if you're using hardware raid. if you see two, then you are not using hardware raid or it's broken/misconfigured.
<NilsFR13> oups, sorry NightStrike
<NilsFR13> blackflow, ls /dev/sd* show sda, sdb, (disk for RAID volume), sdc => ssd drive where is / , /home and /var are on RAID volume), I do not see anything refering to /home and /var
<blackflow> NilsFR13: you're not being precise enough, I dont' understand if you mean sda+sdb are RAID,   or there sda, then there's sdb (which is two-disk RAID), and sdc (which is ssd)    ?
<NilsFR13> blackflow, I had a look to the RAID BIOS, nothing to repare there, BIOS is just showing drives and volume
<blackflow> and also, is this fakeraid?
<blackflow> (aka BIOS raid, aka not really raid but a terrible solution nobody in their right mind should be using at all)
<NilsFR13> blackflow, sda and sdb are hardware RAID
<blackflow> NilsFR13: so, sda has two or more disks, and sdb has two or more disks? are you understanding what I'm saying? because if you see two (sda and sdb) then you do NOT have hardware raid mirror. if you had it, you would see only ONE disk -- the array itself.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, how can I check you last question => if you mean sda+sdb are RAID ...
<NilsFR13> blackflow, but, I am sure it is hardware mirror RAID1
<blackflow> NilsFR13: if it were hardware raid1 then your OS would only see one disk.
<blackflow> if it sees two, and those two are _supposed_ to be part of RAID1, the array is broken or misconfigured in bios.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, ok, I understand, but, the problem is the system sees 2 disks, and I guess, system does see RAID1 volume
<blackflow> NilsFR13: A RAID volume would present itself as one disk, and the OS would see just one, not individual members of the array. unless it was broken.
<blackflow> is it fakeraid? what's the raid controller you're using?
<NilsFR13> blackflow, I know there is no more than 3 disks in my computer, 2 SATA for RAID1, and 1 SSD || SSD => / || RAID1 => /home and /var, and swap partition
<blackflow> NilsFR13: it is _very_ hard to me to give you support since you have zero clue what I'm talking about. why are you using raid if you don't know anything about it.
<blackflow> I have no idea what words to use or how to describe the problem to you since you don't have a clue what I'm talking about.   I'm out.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, what gre
<NilsFR13> blackflow, lspci shows 00;1f.2 RAID bus controler Intel corporation sata controler [RAID mode] rev 05
<blackflow> if it's hardware raid there's nothing you can do from the software side, your OS would see only one disk. if you see two, it is broken or misconfigured at the controller/hardware level, probably in BIOS.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, why are you agressive like this ?, I do not understand this ?, I try to answer question as best as I can
<blackflow> which I wouldn't know how to help you with anyway, I haven't touched hardware raid in years.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, ok, I will check this with one liveCD, to check out how liveCD sees drives
<NilsFR13> blackflow, I check this out, and be back ...
<NilsFR13> blackflow, liveCD shows the same, (+ flashkey => liveCD)
<Koopz> tail -f /var/log/*log
<Koopz> i got a fresh install of 18.04 LTS, trying to figure out why i can't access a docker-container's exposed port
<Koopz> i'm getting a "Connection refused"
<Apachez> how do I temporarily disable the systemd-resolve in ubuntu 18.04 and then a few minutes later reenable it ?
<pragmaticenigma> NilsFR13: Then your hardware RAID controller is broken.
<blackflow> NilsFR13: then you don't have properly set up hardware raid there. the OS should see only one disk.
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez: can you explain why you would want to?
<blackflow> NilsFR13: and the thing with hardware raid is that there's nothing you can do on the software side. no logs to check, no configs to correct, nothing to apt install. if the controller is broken, and you need exactly the same one as replacement --- or it's just a matter of (mis)config in BIOS.
<blackflow> NilsFR13: now, it is possible that's fakeraid (aka BIOS raid), for which I _think_ you need kernel modules, which should be autodetected, so that's the only thing you can apt install, if its not already, to remedy the situation.
<NilsFR13> blackflow, ls /dev/mapper shows 2 RAID volume xxxxx_Volume1p1 -> ../dm-1 and  xxxxx_Volume1P2 -> ../dm-2
<blackflow> sounds like fakeraid I think. could be wrong.
<blackflow> see if anyone else can help with fakeraid. I don't have experience there, and I ahve to step out of the office now anyway
<NilsFR13> ok, thanks, bye, blackflow
<Koopz> when ufw is inactive i won't have to worry about it blocking anything, right?
<lotus|NUC> Koopz: depends if you have a router block/firewall/isp?
<edmoore> I've more-or-less abandoned any hope of happiness when getting my bose QC35 bluetooth headphones to connect to 18.04 properly. I was wondering if there existed a usb soundcard bluetooth thing that handled all the bluetooth and just appeared as an audio sink to ubuntu? And if so if anyone could recommend one?
<lotus|NUC> edmoore: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<Koopz> how does my router or isp affect my local area network?
<NoImNotNineVolt> well, presumably your router is your switch.
<NoImNotNineVolt> also, your isp may affect your local network if your router sets upstream dns based on its wan dhcp lease.
<TJ-> I've just noticed logrotate jobs (e.g. kern.log) haven't been running since Jan 2017 (on a system that was d-r-u from 16.04 > 18.04). I've reviewed cron/anacron/logrotate configs but can't identify why. Any suggestions on how to further debug this?
<Koopz> http://koopz.rocks/s/2018-10-04_16-00-17.png
<NoImNotNineVolt> why so much firewalling?
<Koopz> idk? i just installed docker
<NoImNotNineVolt> can you curl localhost:3000 successfully inside that one docker container?
<nickbarnes> Hi. How can I inspect the current contents of the udev queue? udevadm settle is timing out and I don't know why.
<bane500> Hey guys... I'm running ubuntu on an older server with two tesla's and It's asking me if i want to use the nvidia binary driver, or the driver metapackage or the xorg x server
<NoImNotNineVolt> might be the app itself is broken :P
<bane500> Currently using the xserver-xorg-nouveau and having login issues, etc
<Koopz> NoImNotNineVolt damn... i get a connection refused even in there
<NoImNotNineVolt> see! :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> so it's not docker, it's not ubuntu, it's not iptables/etc, it's just your app :)
<bane500> Well i chose the nvidia metapackage driver, so we'll find out what happens
<bane500> Hopefully I can still login xd
<Apachez> pragmaticenigma: I resolved it, killed it with systemctl
<bane500> Alright, I'm having tons of issues getting the correct GPU device to load correctly l
<rory> Is there a desktop client that supports Office 365 Outlook email? Or is the webmail the best option? Outlook 365 webmail is pretty good.
<bane500> webmail
<TJ-> rory: I use Mozilla thunderbird with IMAP connection
<rory> IMAP not an option, it would need to "natively" support O365 - I don't even think it's Exchange, its its own thing
<rory> webmail in Firefox is probably my best option.
<TJ-> rory: there's DavMail that provides a standards-compliant interface to MS Exchange and its proprietary extensions
<rory> ok, ty for the options folks
<bane500> https://snag.gy/7eOLl5.jpg this is what my syslog is doing after installing the new driver
<bane500> it's going absolutely bananas
<ocx32> hi all i am trying to i stalla ubuntu 18 64biy on my amd opteron 1250 server when pressi g on i stall ubuntu i grt an error no irq handler for vector and it hangs there any idea?
<gpunk> this might help you http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=105847
<pragmaticenigma> gpunk: That article is for Debian
<gpunk> so?
<pragmaticenigma> gpunk: it's not encouraged. There are significant differences between how Ubuntu boot loads and Debian boot loads.
<ocx32> weirdly my bios says i have an opteron 1250 and i cant fi d it online need to know if it is 32 or 64bit
<gpunk> it s a kernel issue, it could happend for rch too
<gpunk> it is a 64 bit
<gpunk> try that fix ocx32 ...
<pragmaticenigma> I see no listing of an Opteron 1250... where did you find that information gpunk ?
<jforman> hi all. how long does it take for a kernel to move from the proposed ubuntu repo to release?
<pragmaticenigma> jforman: depends on the nature of the patch. sometimes 24 hours, sometimes a week.
<pragmaticenigma> jforman: another way to see it, if it is to mitigate a vulnerability, they move faster than a feature enhancements or bug fix
<jforman> pragmaticenigma: ack, it's a feature enhancement, not a vulnerability. good to know it could be a ~week. thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> jforman: best to make sure things are working and well tested before release to the wild
<jforman> totally agreeed, i was just curious what the cadence is there.
<TJ-> jforman: generally it happens once the bug report has received confirmations it works without regressions, via being tagged.
<Khaotic> when will kernel 4.17 be released?
<nacc> Khaotic: it won't be?
<nacc> Khaotic: unless you mean upstream, and it has been.
<gpunk> never?
<Khaotic> idk what that means?
<Khaotic> im not familiar with the whole update lifecycle
<nacc> Khaotic: you don't understand with "it won't be"?
<Khaotic> from what im reading, my blueooth card isnt supported until kernel 4.17
<nacc> Khaotic: 4.17 is not the planned or existing kernel for any ubuntu releasa
<Khaotic> oh
<nacc> Khaotic: aiui, 18.10 will get 4.18; and it will be the hwe kernel in 18.04.2 when it comes out
<Khaotic> is there a place i can find release schedule?
<nacc> Khaotic: alternatively, you could run 18.04 hwe-edge and it might be there now
<Khaotic> hwe?
<nacc> !hwe | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> Khaotic: 18.04.2 tentatively for februrary 2019
<Khaotic> o
<Khaotic> thanks
<nacc> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge does not exist in bionic
<nacc> Khaotic: it's only bionic-proposed apparently, so not sure if you should use that :)
<Khaotic> im sorta lost
<leftyfb> Khaotic: the more important question is, why do you think you need 4.17?
<nacc> leftyfb: bluetooth card support, they aid
<Khaotic> [11:24:49] <Khaotic> from what im reading, my blueooth card isnt supported until kernel 4.17
<nacc> *said
<leftyfb> ah, missed that
<Khaotic> which is weird
<Khaotic> bc it was working before
<Khaotic> then i rebooted, now it's asying it doesnt have an adapter
<hwpplayer1> Hi people
<Khaotic> sometimes the adapter shows, some times it doesnt
<Khaotic> idk why, but i read online that it work in 4.17
<Khaotic> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1040184/kubuntu-18-04-asus-rog-strix-z370-i-gaming-bluetooth-not-working
<Katnip> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<Khaotic> hmmm
<Khaotic> looks like i might just need to wait a few weeks for 18.10
<Khaotic> ukuu seems like a bad idea
<blackhaze> hola
<blackhaze> hello everybody
<Butterfly^> why Khaotic ?
<Butterfly^> UKUU works flawless for me
<Butterfly^> and i'm not even using Ubuntu
<Khaotic> you an i likely have different systems, so likely different results
<Butterfly^> hasn't failed me once in 2 years, and i'm always on very recent kernel
<Butterfly^> Timeshift backup, easy rolling back
<nacc> Butterfly^: why are you using the mainline kernel regularly?
<nacc> Khaotic: yes, i agree, i would try with 18.10 -- you can even just use the live usb now and see if it works?
<Butterfly^> 4.18.7-041807-generic
<Khaotic> link?
<nacc> Khaotic: link to which?
<Butterfly^> i just like to hop on new kernels, even rc kernels, to see how reliable they are
<Khaotic> liveusb?
<nacc> Butterfly^: reliability of an rc kernel is a farce.
<Butterfly^> nacc : hasn't failed me once in over 2 year
<nacc> Butterfly^: that's nice, please stop suggesting it in the support channel.
<Butterfly^> rc3 is the first one i would jump on though
<nacc> Butterfly^: it even mentions on that page, and others that it's purely for testing.
<Butterfly^> i wasn't suggesting rc kernels :)
<nacc> Butterfly^: all mainline kernels are for testing
<nacc> Khaotic: i mean, set up a installer usb (for desktop), you can 'try ubuntu' from it
<Khaotic> oh...you mean when 18.10 is released?
<nacc> Khaotic: no, right now, see #ubuntu+1; 18.10 is at beta now
<nacc> Khaotic: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.10/
<Khaotic> that link doesnt work for me
<Khaotic> ah...i see a plugin i had was forcing ssl
<TJ-> Khaotic: your sometimes-seen-sometimes-not issue with the BT adapter could well be a bug/issue with the PC's firmware, specifically its ACPI implementation. Is there a pattern to it? E.g. Is it seen after a cold-boot but not after a suspend/resume, or warm-reboot ?
<Khaotic> TJ-, i never tried to correlate it after i noticed it the second time
<Khaotic> i tried a hard reboot as well as a soft-reboot and it hasnt come back yet
<Khaotic> i even tried to reinstall the bluez package, still nothing
<Khaotic> im really curious, bc it's the integrated into the mobo, as well as the wifi, which jhust recently started working
<TJ-> Khaotic: is the BT device connected (internally) via USB (most are) ?
<Khaotic> it's builtin to the mobo
<Khaotic> i have the asus ROG z370e mobo
<TJ-> Khaotic: let's see some logs. show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb;  dmesg )"
<TJ-> Khaotic: usually these devices use PCI for the Wifi and USB for the Bluetooth side, even when on a single adapter/chip
<Khaotic> pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb;  dmesg )
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N7CjqTqybx/
<Khaotic> didnt realize pastebinit was a command
<Khaotic> that's awesome
<TJ-> Khaotic: give me a few minutes to digest it :)
<Khaotic> thank you. i really appreciate the help
<Ophiocus> hello there, i am getting a criptic message about NFS woes using vagrant,.. internet says i should get UDP enebled in the NFS configuration file,.. thing is i cant find which that should be?
<Ophiocus> ergo, how can i find out where is the configuration file of the nfs service?(in vagrant terms, on the host)
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, I believe I've found an explanation and a possible workaround
<Khaotic> ok
<TJ-> Khaotic: I need to check the source-code the rtl8822be driver to be sure, so another few minutes
<Khaotic> ok
<blackhaze> somebody knows how much cost a raspberry pi?
<Khaotic> like $30 i paid for mine
<lotus|NUC> !ot | blackhaze
<ubottu> blackhaze: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> Khaotic: can you tell me if "lsmod | grep btusb" reports the 'btusb' module?
<Khaotic> nothing
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, that's fine. Just means we will (later) need to load it manually. Now I'm going to put together a command to identify where the USB device is in the hardware hierachy
<Khaotic> ok
<blackhaze> I got a problem with arduino nano in kubuntu
<Guy1524_> hello, I would like to know whether the visual studio code snap in the Ubuntu store is the OSS version or the proprietary version
<blackhaze> when I upload my sketch it does not anything and it return an error
<rfm> Ophiocus, NFS over UDP has been effectively obsolete for over a decade, but if you really think you need it one generally specifies it in the mount options on the client...
<TJ-> Khaotic: show us "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/bus/usb/devices/?-*/id{Vendor,Product}; do echo $n=$(cat $n); done | sort ) "
<Krock> Guy1524_: you could look which category it is in. "main" would be Canonical supported FLOSS, "universe" from the ubuntu community, "restricted" are proprietary drivers and "multiverse" non-free applications
<Khaotic> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bHm9YjBfFt/
<Krock> And hello. I'm also here for a quick question because DuckDuckGo didn't provide the help I'd need. Using 18.04 and keyboard-setup.service is taking a very long time to start up: http://paste.debian.net/plain/1045918 What could I do? Would it affect my PS/2 keyboard if I changed anything there?
<Elliria> Hey there, can I ask about rsync in here or is there another channel I should go to?
<Krock> Elliria: how about #rsync ?
<masaki> do i have to manually run $ snap refresh
<masaki> or do snap apps update themselves?
<Elliria> Yep, thanks. I went there.
<lotus|NUC> masaki: you can update snaps via terminal or gnome software centre
<masaki> lotus|NUC, what command do I run to update snaps via terminal?
<lotus|NUC> masaki: snap refresh <snap name>
<masaki> lotus|NUC, thank you :)
<blip99> hi all, what's the standard way of checking and fixing file system errors on Ubunttu 18.04?  note that my /home is encrypted
<TJ-> Khaotic: One last bit of info required: "pastebinit <( tree /sys/bus/usb/devices/ )"
<TJ-> Khaotic: if 'tree' isn't installed do "sudo apt install tree"
<lotus|NUC> !fsck | blip99 can this help?
<ubottu> blip99 can this help?: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Khaotic> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rvHjrwXCc4/
<blip99> lotus|NUC, thanks, i'll run this reboot and check now.  1 question - I'm checking because my laptop scans fs on every single boot - it started doing this a month ago
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, we're ready: "sudo modprobe btusb && echo -n '1-8:1.0' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/bind" - at this point we've told the Bluetooth USB (btusb) module to attach to (bind) the device 1-8:1.0 (which is the "0b05:1872 ASUSTek Computer, Inc." device as shown by 'lsusb'.
<Khaotic> now what?
<TJ-> Khaotic: if you now do "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 50)" we may see the device has been attached
<Khaotic> dd: error writing '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/bind': No such device
<TJ-> Khaotic: ghah! that suggests 'btusb' module didn't load. Check that with "lsmod | grep btusb"
<Khaotic> btusb                  45056  0
<Khaotic> btrtl                  16384  1 btusb
<Khaotic> btbcm                  16384  1 btusb
<Khaotic> btintel                16384  1 btusb
<Khaotic> bluetooth             548864  4 btrtl,btintel,btbcm,btusb
<coconut_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Khaotic> lol
<TJ-> Khaotic: so, it *is* loaded. Now lets check the sysfs with "pastebinit <( tree /sys/bus/usb/drivers )"
<Khaotic> loaking links takes longer than looking at 4 small lines...
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HZgZhC2tSW/
<TJ-> Khaotic: if everyone pasted even 2 lines it soon gets impossible to follow, which is why we use pastebin
<Khaotic> :/
<Khaotic> well sorry
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, so the "No such device" is due to the "1-8:1.0" part I think
<Khaotic> which means?
<TJ-> Khaotic: oh, so maybe I've got the wrong device. That's already bound to the USB Human Interface Device (usbhid) driver.
<pikapika> Why is the opt folder root owned by default? I thought it was meant for installing non-apt apps
<cim209> does anyone know why the weather widget search button in kubuntu is greyed out?
<nacc> pikapika: because admins should be the only one to install system-wide file.
<nacc> *files
<cim209> nvm, i had to add some sources in a dropdown
<TJ-> Khaotic: ah, yes, I have the wrong USB ID. From your earlier (first) pastebin that shows the "lsusb" it seems the device ID of the Bluetooth device isn't showing up on the USB bus *at all*. I misread the 1872 as being it, when the device is actually 185c.
<Khaotic> :(
<TJ-> Khaotic: which means the device seems to have literally stopped working at a hardware level, or the PC firmware has disabled/hidden it. Have you checked in the firmware setup (at boot-time) for anyu options affecting that?
<Khaotic> i havent touched the bios setting in a long time
<Khaotic> like i said, it worked a few days ago
<Khaotic> and this mobo is fairly new
<TJ-> Khaotic: Does it dual-boot with Windows?
<Khaotic> no
<TJ-> Khaotic: this could be the original issue I suggested: ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface)
<Khaotic> ?
<TJ-> Khaotic: let me review the original kernel dmesg log again in case I missed a clue
<TJ-> Khaotic: there are some ACPI errors, relating to power domains, which cold be relevant
<TJ-> Khaotic: I wrote an article with a workaround that might help if it is the usual ACPI problem; try this (it will require a reboot) and report back. http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Khaotic> what might go wrong?
<lotus|NUC> Khaotic: few days it worked, other kernels involved?
<Khaotic> i do remember a kernel upgrade casused it to work then a kernel up[grade caused it not to work i think
<Khaotic> the minor 4.15 upgrade i think
<Khaotic> i could be wrong. could be thinking of kali upgrades
<Khaotic> TJ-, i just run the script?
<huggabean> How does one force a VPN connection in Network Manager? Is that possible?
<huggabean> I have a VPN connection added already but I have to manually activate it after the wireless connects. I would like to make that automatic if possible
<Khaotic> TJ-,
<Khaotic> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K7rCkqT9Xv/
<Khaotic> looks like your script had no effect
<ChiLLabiS> I want to know too about the VPN question huggabean asked
<TJ-> Khaotic: hmmm, that's rather strange
<lotus|NUC> huggabean ChiLLabiS can this help guys? https://linuxconfig.org/simple-openvpn-connection-setup-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<ArminiusTux> Hi, I could need some help forcibly mounting a disc drive on Bionic.
<Khaotic> TJ-, never it did after reboot
<Khaotic> but, yeah, still not working
<huggabean> thanks lotus|NUC
<ChiLLabiS> I already got an VPN does that work with OpenVPN? :S
<shrimants> hello
<TJ-> Khaotic: oh, my script is a bit out-of-order, but the change should have taken - the message was misleading. What does "cat /proc/cmdline" report ?
<shrimants> im having a lot of issues mounting a windows network drive on an ubuntu vm
<shrimants> i keep getting mount error(13): Permission Denied
<Khaotic> TJ-, it reports as expected
<Khaotic> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-36-generic root=UUID=9bb7fd5a-f1ad-4701-ba07-e601a84f0050 ro acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2015" quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<nacc> ArminiusTux: shrimants: you both need to provide more details to get help. What you have tried, specific commands, etc. Use a pastebin for multiple lines.
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, good. so now lets look at the kernel log and hardware list in case it has improved matters: "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb; dmesg )"
<migs767> hello
<Khaotic> pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb; dmesg )
<migs767> does anyone know how to get an ipod touch to show up in the file manager? I want to transfer some music. It showed up once, but I took it out and now it dowsn't show up. Is there a way to force mount it?
<shrimants> ive basically tried this in /etc/fstab: //192.168.1.209/public /media/NAS cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<shrimants> and ive tried any combination of username= password= and none of that is working. i've verified that the username/password combo im using is correct. I'm also not able to go into file managerr and navigate manually to the share via "other locations". same issue, it keeps asking me for username and password
<nacc> shrimants: rather than using fstab (comment that line out), have you successfully mounted it every with `mount.cifs`?
<nacc> shrimants: if you have not, get that working first
<shrimants> alright, i'll give that a go.
<nacc> shrimants: and to debug it much further, you'll probably need to be able to see the logs on the windows share server as well
<shrimants> thats not a problem, this is a linux VM running in hyperV on a windows host
<migs767> hello
<migs767>  does anyone know how to get an ipod touch to show up in the file manager? I want to transfer some music. It showed up once, but I took it out and now it dowsn't show up. Is there a way to force mount it?
<shrimants> this is going to sound stupid, but if i do mount.cifs //server/share /media/folder it says "no match for /media/folder in /etc/fstab"
<shrimants> i thought you said to remove that line
<lotus|NUC> !iphone | migs767
<ubottu> migs767: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nacc> shrimants: right, you need to provide a full mount line. e..g, with all the options specified on the commandline, etc.
<lotus|NUC> migs767: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your ipod to see usefull errors
<shrimants> oh ok
<nacc> shrimants: sorry, i should have specified that earlier
<shrimants> which options are necessary to include?
<nacc> shrimants: that's what you need to figure out :) all the one you do now, and then add others (e.g., username, password, i guess) until you have it working
<shrimants> and until i get it right it will just keep saying permission denied?
<nacc> shrimants: I assume so? i also assume you are doing this with sudo, right?
<Khaotic> TJ-,
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VyRhNQr5Qq/
<Khaotic> sorry thought i copied the link earlier
<migs767> lotus|NUC, it doesnt even show up in file manager
<shrimants> i am using sudo
<nacc> migs767: that is about partitions etc. Does the device show up (syslog, dmesg)
<nacc> shrimants: ok
<migs767> can I send you the output
<migs767> pastebin?
<migs767> lotus|NUC, can i send you the output
<migs767> lotus|NUC, its strange because it showed up once, but then i disconnected and now it is not
<shrimants> theres no way for me to get any output more meaningful than "permission denied"? like was it a bad password or what
<shrimants> i dont get it because the drive in windows has full read/write/execute permissions for "Everyone"
<nacc> shrimants: from mount, i don't think so.
<nacc> shrimants: but that isn't relevant to the network drive, i don't think
<nacc> shrimants: i'm not sure, i haven't used windows in more than a decade :)
<shrimants> heres something different
<shrimants> i tried username=Guest and it said "key has been revoked"
<migs767> lotus|NUC, https://pastebin.com/MTgrAsQT
<migs767> So it dows recognize it it seems
<adymitruk> any good guides on udev rules? I need to exclude a USB thermal printer so that the browser can use webusb
<lotus|NUC> migs767: this doesnt look good: failed to add USB device: 05ac:129e is not supported: USB error on device 05ac:129e : Entity not found [-5]
<adymitruk> currently the browser can't "claim device"
<lotus|NUC> migs767: wich ubuntu version?
<adymitruk> 18.04.x
<ArminiusTux> nacc: thanks for taking the time - Disks shows my the disc put I can not mount it (unknown content)
<migs767> lotus|NUC, i plugged into another usb port and it showed up in  file manager, but just like it does in windows only showing me the photos
<ChiLLabiS> Got VPN connecting automaticly through nm-connection-editor! No OpenVPN needed
<nacc> ArminiusTux: do you know how to use `mount` on the commandline?
<shrimants> ok so on windows i just have to hit "map network drive" and put in \\server\share
<shrimants> and it doesnt ask for username/pass, it just works
<shrimants> im not understanding why ubuntu is forcing me to put login credentials
<nacc> shrimants: so there's no authentication in place?
<shrimants> nope
<ArminiusTux> nacc: sort of, also tried gio mount
<lotus|NUC> migs767: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/music-player-newipod.html.en
<shrimants> in windows, under "advanced sharing" -> permissions, i've given group Everyone full control (read, write, execute)
<shrimants> let me try android and see what happens
<lotus|NUC> migs767: clementine is also known for having a good sync with apple devices
<nacc> shrimants: you could try passing -v to mount
<nacc> shrimants: i think you want sec=none ?
<nacc> shrimants: the default if you don't specify sec is to use authentication
<nacc> shrimants: e.g mount -v ..... -o sec=none,...
<shrimants> permission denied, and android also cant connect properly
<shrimants> so something on the windows side is effed up
<nacc> shrimants: seems so
<ioria> shrimants,  sudo mount -t cifs -o uid=1000,gid=1000  //server-ip/folder  /home/user/mount-point      ; if it asks the password just type Enter
<shrimants> permission denied ioria
<shrimants> babys crying brb
<shrimants> oh jk
<ioria> shrimants,  windows side, yes ... opne Advanced sharing settings
<shrimants> ok
<shrimants> only thing in there is "Everyone" with full control
<ioria> shrimants,  Public folder sharing : Turn On sharing
<ioria> shrimants,  Password protected sharing : Turn off
<shrimants> that was set to "turn off public"
<ioria> shrimants,  the first ?
<shrimants> both
<nacc> well, if you aren't sharing it, then that's your problem :)
<shrimants> public folder sharing was off, password protected was on so it required a windows login
<shrimants> no, it was shared
<ioria> shrimants,  change Public folder sharing -> Turn on
<shrimants> i think it was shared only if someone had a windows account
<shrimants> and since mine is the only account im logged into on all computers, it of course gave me access
<shrimants> thats the ticket, that mount -t line worked now
<ioria> good
<Khaotic> meh...i give up
<ioria> on what ?
<lotus|NUC> Khaotic: if you find a new !bug on new hardware please file it, help yourself, help the community
<Khaotic> not sure it's a bug. TJ- would know better than myself
<ioria> Khaotic, in few words, your issue ?
<Khaotic> could you scroll up?
<ioria> nope, sy
<Khaotic> bt adapter isnt working
<ioria> ha
<Khaotic> not sure if it's "supposed to" or if it's a 4.17 feature
<ioria> 4.17 ?
<Khaotic> kernel
<Khaotic> wifi adapter didnt start wotrking until 4.15
<ioria> Khaotic, why are you using 4.17 ?
<Khaotic> im not
<Khaotic> im using 4.15...
<ioria> Khaotic, what is ? builtin ? usb adapter ?
<lotus|NUC> Khaotic: and you said it worked earlier right? recall kernel version then?
<nacc> Khaotic: have you tried testing 18.10 yet? or just testing a current mainline build if it always works?
<Khaotic> erm
<Khaotic> lotus|NUC, no i dont. i figured it worked
<Khaotic> ioria, huh?
<Khaotic> nacc, no i havent yet
<ioria> Khaotic, the bt ?  i mean ... is integrated or via usb dongle ?
<Khaotic> it's not a huge deal. just would be cool to use my bluetooth headphones with my computer
<Khaotic> integrated in mobo
<ioria> Khaotic, what mobo ? (is it a desktop ?)
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> asus rog z370e
<ioria> ah
<Khaotic> really wish there was a linux application to control the RGB headers too :/
<ioria> Khaotic, and i guess it's not even detected in  lspci or lsusb ,right ?
<Khaotic> nope
<Khaotic> the one time it worked, it showed up
<Khaotic> hasnt since then
<Khaotic> actually it worked twice before
<shrimants> alright so my next step is to figure out the right permissions to mount this share so various users can read/write to it
<shrimants> for instance, a daemon running as that daemon's user
<ioria> Khaotic, if so, it's probably a formware issue
<Khaotic> ?
<ioria> *firmware
<Khaotic> meaning
<Khaotic> hmm appears there was a bios update a few days ago
<Khaotic> should i dl and install?
<ioria> Khaotic, you can try   #8 from this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2394125
<Khaotic> ioria, i saw that
<ioria> Khaotic, and ?
<Khaotic> but wouldnt i need to do that every kernel upgrade?
<ioria> Khaotic, nope
<ioria> Khaotic, dkms
<Khaotic> would it break something?
<ioria> Khaotic, it should not ...
<Khaotic> ok ill try
<Khaotic> im unfamiliar with dkms
<ioria> good luck
<ioria> me too : p
<Khaotic> lol
<Khaotic> oh boy
<Khaotic> the blind leading the blind
<Khaotic> well...im gonna reboot
<Khaotic> yolo
<illuminaughtyy> anyone know how I would get server functionality from desktop 18.04 LTS?
<shrimants> whats the uid/gid im supposed to use if i want everyone to have read/write access to a mount
<shrimants> like obviously i can use 1000/1000 but then if theres a different user/service account that tries writing/reading to/from that directory wont it choke?
<TJ-> Khaotic: back now, sorry - was at dinner
<TJ-> Khaotic: I asked earlier about whether the device appears after cold boots. I've another variation of that question. Have you tried powering off completely - as in, to the extent of switching off at the wall-plug, and then pressing the PC power-on switch to drain its internal capacitors ?
<nacc> illuminaughtyy: what do you mean? server and desktop are just different default packages
<nacc> shrimants: uid/gid is not the right approach, unless you mean the effective uid on the windows system
<shrimants> no i mean 2 different linux users
<shrimants> i mean i could just use my personal account as the user the daemon runs as
<shrimants> seems wrong
<nacc> shrimants: what daemon?
<shrimants> radarr and sonarr
<nacc> shrimants: if you are asking a windows configuration question, i have no idea
<nacc> shrimants: niether of those sound like ubuntu programs? are they?
<shrimants> like if i have user1 and user2 on my linux vm, id like them both to be able to access the mounted windows drive as read/write
<shrimants> both of those are linux programs
<nacc> shrimants: that has to do with the permissions on the mounted filesystem locally, no?
<shrimants> no, i dont believe so
<nacc> shrimants: you mount the partition using some credentials once, not per user.
<nacc> *the shared disk, not partition, sorry
<shrimants> if i dont specify user/group, it mounts as root:root
<shrimants> if i mount it as shrimants:users, i reckon user2 wouldnt have read/write access to the share
<nacc> shrimants: they would if the group has r/w and user2 is in users ?
<dimm> Hello, All! What start point for determine why dvd tray is opening without any button push?
<shrimants> they would?
<shrimants> ok well i got the thingy mounted
<shrimants> so thats good
<kinghat> what does this mean? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ESssYJx3/image.png
<shrimants> pass it the --classic flag
<Jordan_U> dimm: First thing I'd do is run "dmesg --human" (press ctrl+d to scroll to the bottom, to see the most recent messages). Look at what messages you see around the time the tray opens.
<Khaotic> TJ-, i have not tried that
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: You will have to reach out to the maintainer of that snap for support.
<Khaotic> ioria that didnt work :(
<nacc> kinghat: read the snapcraft documentation, it's quite clear
<nacc> kinghat: snap support (general) in #snappy, or per the maintainer, as pragmaticenigma said, if it's about a specific app
<TJ-> Khaotic: as we know the BT device once did show up, and now doesn't, I'm pretty sure it is ACPI related. Sometimes draining power helps. But I'd still recommend entering the firmware setup at power-on and checking for any options that could affect the bluetooth/USB device(s)
<Khaotic> TJ-, i just did that (firmware setting). nothing. even updated the bios
<catbeard> how do i change the right click menu font
<catbeard> 18.04.1
<Khaotic> does network monitor support OTP with vpn connections
<nacc> catbeard: gnome tweak tool -> fonts?
<TJ-> Khaotic: try the power-drain once again. However, what I'm finding confusing is that kernel 4.15 doesn't have the device ID in butusb.ko, so I'm struggling to figure out how the Bluetooth device was able to work. That happened with the same Ubuntu OS as is on the PC now?
<Khaotic> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> Khaotic: is it possible there's been a kernel upgrade, and that you had previsouly installed a DKMS module that worked and doesn't work for this kernel?
<Khaotic> ill try the power drain later
<Khaotic> gotta run an errand
<Khaotic> TJ-, not that i know of
<TJ-> Khaotic: can you show us "pastebinit <( uname -r; dkms status )"
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GPjzqsqRY6/
<TJ-> Khaotic: aha!
<TJ-> Khaotic: you appear to have installed an external 'btusb' module "btusb, 4.0, 4.15.0-36-generic, x86_64: installed"
<Khaotic> TJ-, scroll up
<Khaotic> [14:31:36] <ioria> Khaotic, you can try   #8 from this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2394125
<Khaotic> i tried that
<Khaotic> https://github.com/jeremyb31/newbtfix-4.15
<Khaotic> brb
<TJ-> Khaotic: oh ... must have been at dinner. That won't help things later though if the device hardware re-apprs
<Khaotic> how do i remove TJ- ?
<TJ-> Khaotic: that's easy "sudo dkms remove btusb/4.0 --all"
<TJ-> Khaotic: the main thing to realise is, until the device shows up again in the output of "lsusb" (device 0b05:185c) then no driver is going to work. So that is the thing you need to fix. Have you thought/tried checking the device is correctly seated/connected on the motherboard?
<kinghat> i installed the the JDK from oracle and im asked to verify intellij install with `java -version` and `javac -version`: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/D7RswSVQ/image.png
<kinghat> but i get this: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/D2EczMma/image.png
<kinghat> not sure what i missed with 'javac'?
<nacc> kinghat: 'JDK from oracle'? how did you install and what specifically?
<nacc> kinghat: if i'm reading your output, you are using openjdk from the archive, not from oracle.
<Khaotic> TJ-, it's built onto the motherboard
<Khaotic> integrated
<Khaotic> asus rog z370e
<kinghat> nacc: the deb from here: https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk11-downloads-5066655.html
<kinghat> jdk-11_linux-x64_bin.deb
<nacc> kinghat: you see how that's clearly not what you are running?
<nacc> kinghat: if you want help with oracle's jdk, ask oracle.
<Khaotic> TJ-, now no btusb is showing
<kinghat> nacc: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/T3WBoA53/image.png
<TJ-> Khaotic: I've found confirmation you've a hardware error! Didn't spot this before, but it is in both kernel logs you provided. "usb 1-7: device descriptor read/64, error -71"
<TJ-> Khaotic: around line 930 at http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VyRhNQr5Qq/
<nacc> kinghat: it's not what `java` reports. talk to oracle.
<TJ-> Khaotic: so, in some way the device has failed
<Khaotic> :O
<Khaotic> nooooooooo
<Khaotic> now what?
<Xirig> Do I go here if I have a VLC problem? If not, do you know where I find that chat? I'm a newb to all of this, including Ubuntu itself.
 * Khaotic buys a new mobo
<Sterist> does Ubuntu keep track of failed login attempts?
<TJ-> Khaotic: not sure; I can't find any other reports of the same symptoms so far
<Sterist> I am interested in when and how many may have occurred.
<TJ-> Sterist: /var/log/auth.log
<Khaotic> :(
<zule> does the ubuntu server installer not support iSCSI installs?
<Xirig> What does this dotted orange line above Khaotic's name mean?
<Sterist> thank you, and hello again TJ :) I am very impressed with your frequent presence on this channel
<Khaotic> Xirig, that's your IRC client showing you where you last left off in this channel
<TJ-> Sterist: I've not been around much for months; you're lucky :)
<Xirig> AAAAAh ok. Thank you so much. I did say I'm a newb, haha.
<TJ-> Khaotic: I've found a thread in the ROG forums that seems to suggest this failed BT device is not unique to you, and doesn't only affect that Mobo version, but there is no fix mentioned there. https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?90320-Asus-ROG-Strix-X99-Gaming-bluetooth-not-working
<Khaotic> :(
<Khaotic> well thanks for trying to help
<TJ-> Khaotic: the only slight clue I've seen is people asking to confirm there are antennas connected to both sockets
<Khaotic> there is
<TJ-> Khaotic: which may infer the chipset disables itself in some circumstances if no antennas detected.
<TJ-> Khaotic: silly idea but... try rebooting with the anntennas disconnected. See is "lsusb" shows the device... then if not, reconnect antennas and reboot and check again. Scraping the barrel for solutions now!
<TJ-> Khaotic: to be clear "lsusb" would need to show "0b05:185c" device
<Khaotic> how do you know the device?
<Khaotic> 0b05:185?
<TJ-> Khaotic: from various Internet forum posts where the "lsusb" was shown
<Khaotic> 0b05:185c?
<Khaotic> oh
<Khaotic> so it's a unique identifier to the mobo?
<Khaotic> brb rebooting w/o antenna
<TJ-> Khaotic: every USB device has a unique ID vendor:product vendor 0b05 is Asus
<TJ-> Khaotic: and that BT device is apparently 185c
<Khaotic> TJ-, it detects, when disconnected
<TJ-> Khaotic: wow, really!?
<Khaotic> yup
<TJ-> Khaotic: well! I have to laugh, excuse me a moment :D
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZQjVJvsdTW/
<Khaotic> i understand
<TJ-> Khaotic: I thought I was being silly with that idea... so now, if you reboot with antennas reconnected how does it behave!?
<TJ-> Khaotic: that is ... ghost in the machine ... territory!
<Khaotic> brb
<Khaotic> TJ-, it's still showing up now
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PFyJ8cbnVf/
<TJ-> Khaotic: result!
<Khaotic> the adapter setting arent showing up in the systray (kde)
<TJ-> Khaotic: so, does it show up as a controller and can you scan for devices, or do we still need to 'teach' btusb to bind to it ?
<Khaotic> need to teach it i think
<TJ-> Khaotic: does "ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb" show the driver loaded?
<Khaotic> lsusbls: command not found
<TJ-> Khaotic: this is soooo weird, although a nice find/result!
<Khaotic> TJ-, 1-7:1.0  1-7:1.1  bind  module  new_id  remove_id  uevent  unbind
<TJ-> Khaotic: wow, it's also bound the btusb driver to the device, you're doing well
<Khaotic> how do you know
<Khaotic> im lost
<Xirig> OH as a newb, are there any chats I should join? Aside of course from this one. ^^;
<TJ-> Khaotic: the "1-7:1.0! is the USB bus 'address' of a device
<Khaotic> whats the 1.1?
<TJ-> Khaotic: try this: "ls /sys/class/bluetooth/" - do you see any hci* nodes (Host Controller Interface)
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> hci0
<TJ-> Khaotic: USB devices (can) have multiple interfaces on them. Those numbers indicate the interface
<TJ-> Khaotic: right, so, the device is there, AND the OS recognises it
<TJ-> Khaotic: try this "bluetoothctl" - this starts a command-line bluetooth control application
<Khaotic> :O
<TJ-> Khaotic: if you type "help" it'll list all the commands available
<Khaotic> agent registered
<TJ-> Khaotic: now do "scan on" and then start a bluetooth device trying to pair with it
<Khaotic> agent registeredwonder how i get the systray icon to show
<TJ-> Khaotic: if the device is reported then we know BT communications is working and we can move on to sorting out the GUI app
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> it's showing my previous connections
<TJ-> if you do "devices" it'll list already-paired devices
<Khaotic> yup
<TJ-> if yoy do "connect XX:XX:XX..." it'll (try to) connect to that device. those BT MAC addresses will tab-complete so you don't need to type them entirely
<Khaotic> Attempting to connect to 9C:2A:83:89:31:E0
<Khaotic> Failed to connect: org.bluez.Error.Failed
<Khaotic> sorry, forgot to pastebin
<TJ-> Khaotic: that's OK it's only a couple lines :)
<TJ-> Khaotic: OK, so, let's see if we can get the GUI working. Did you say it's Kubuntu?
<Khaotic> yes
<TJ-> I can't recall what the name of the Kubuntu BT manager is; I generally always install "blueman" - that might be it. Try in the System/Settings menu for the Bluetooth manager/Bluetooth Devices app
<Khaotic> i did
<Khaotic> it's gona
<Khaotic> gone
<Khaotic> i think it is blueman
<TJ-> Khaotic: on the "bluetoothctl" terminal type "quit" to get back to the shell, then try "blueman"
<Khaotic>  Blueman is a GTK+ bluetooth management utility for GNOME using bluez D-Bus
<TJ-> that should start the main window and as a bonus report any issues to the terminal where you started it from
<Khaotic> blueman is the gnome manager
<Khaotic> bluedevil is the one i think
<TJ-> that's the one!
<TJ-> I just found it as a dependecy of kubuntu-desktop
<Khaotic> im gonna try blueman
<chickenfeed> sup misc bras
<TJ-> I listed its files and the one that might work is "/usr/bin/bluedevil-wizard"
<Khaotic> not wokring
<TJ-> OK, try blueman
<Khaotic> that didnt work either
<TJ-> how is it not working - not starting? not installing?
<Khaotic> gives me an error
<Khaotic> bluedevil works
<TJ-> Khaotic: right, but at what point? they start but error report when trying to scan/discover/connect ?
<Khaotic> just wont let me connect to my computer
<Khaotic> all im getting is connection failed
<TJ-> Khaotic: this might be a firmware issue - show us "pastebinit <( systemctl status bluetooth; dmesg )"
<Khaotic> i dont see how
<Khaotic> i was able to pair and connect in the past
<Khaotic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CfrKng3xKy/
<TJ-> Khaotic: end of kernel log several "Bluetooth: hci0: last event is not cmd complete (0x0f)" so there is another issue to resolve
<TJ-> Khaotic: Line 1023 onwwards shows the RTL firmware being loaded into the device
<Khaotic> *sigh*
<Khaotic> ok?
<Khaotic> give it to me straight doc
<TJ-> Khaotic: I just found and Ask Ubuntu question with a comment that says "Confirmed that this problem occurs on Ubuntu 18.04 for me and is solved by booting into a kernel prior to 4.15.0.33"
<Khaotic> :/
<TJ-> Khaotic: so, do you still have 4.15.0-32 installed? "apt list --installed linux-image*"
<Khaotic> so i wasnt imagining things
<Khaotic> negative
<TJ-> Khaotic: apparently not :) Look on the bright side, we've discovered an issue and a workaround that non-one else has, so you're ahead of the game!
<Khaotic> what workaround? "Did you try unplugging it and replugging it in?"
<Khaotic> lol
<TJ-> Khaotic: It worked, don't knock it :D
<Khaotic> lol
<TJ-> Khaotic: right, -32 is still available in the archives so you can install it and test whether that does work - if it does we can report a regression for the bionic kernels -33 onwards
<Khaotic> how do i do that?
<TJ-> Khaotic: "sudo apt install linux-{image,headers}-4.15.0-32-generic"
<kinghat> i have 2 versions of java/jdk installed. one from the repo(default?) and one manually installed from oracle. versions 10 and 11 respectively. can i just remove 10 so that 11 is the only one and the links will switch to using that?
<Khaotic> ~$ sudo apt install linux-image-4.15.0-32-generic?
<TJ-> Khaotic: that'll install the kernel images, modules, and header files for that version. Once installed you'll need to reboot, tap Esc (repeatedly) to get to the GRUB boot menu, choose the "Advanced" sub-menu, then select the 4.15.0-32-generic entry (not the -recovery version)
<TJ-> Khaotic: the command as I gave it
<TJ-> Khaotic: "sudo apt install linux-{image,headers}-4.15.0-32-generic"
<TJ-> Khaotic: the shell will expand that {images,headers} to create the correct package names
<Khaotic> right
<Khaotic> and just tap ESC on reboot?
<TJ-> Khaotic: if you want to see how, do:  "echo linux-{image,headers}-4.15.0-32-generic"
<TJ-> Khaotic: yes, as soon as the firmware POST ends tap Esc repeatedly - that tells GRUB you want to see and stop at the boot menu
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> brb
<Khaotic> not sure how, but that kernel lost key board support
<Khaotic> i wasnt able to use my keyboard
<TJ-> Khaotic: :O you've definitely got ghosts in the machine
<TJ-> Khaotic: so you've had to return to the default kernel?
<Khaotic> yup
<Khaotic> i tried booting to 32 twice and both times usb keyboard wouldnt work
<Khaotic> oh wait
<Khaotic> TJ-, i think it's working
<Khaotic> yup, it's working
<TJ-> Khaotic: Bluetooth?
<Khaotic> but im on kernel .36
<Khaotic> yup
<TJ-> Khaotic: wow!
<TJ-> Khaotic: so this seems like every issue you've had is random, and fixed by random events
<Khaotic> yes...
<Khaotic> and ive been trying to figure out how to recreate it
<Khaotic> Linux h4ck3r-home 4.15.0-36-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 24 16:19:09 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Khaotic: You're not full of static electricity are you? is the system sufficiently grounded?
<Khaotic> and bluetooth working
<Khaotic> i believe so
<Khaotic> i bet if i reboot, it wont work
<TJ-> Khaotic: well, you could look at the /var/log/kern.log to determine why -32 didn't bring up the USB keyboard.
<Khaotic> TJ-, not finding anything
<Khaotic> well thanks for the help anyway
<TJ-> Khaotic: you're welcome; it has been an 'interesting' experience
<Khaotic> i guess ill just deal with the randomness and keep a spare pair of speakers/headsets around
<Khaotic> im just happy to know i was able to prove i wasnt making it up
<TJ-> Khaotic: report back if it still is randomly dropping the device. There's obvisouly something on the mobo that is affected by antenna connections and so forth
<Khaotic> hmm will do
<Khaotic> thanks again
<TJ-> At least now you know what to look out for :)
<Khaotic> great customer service
<Khaotic> i wonder if something in the -32 packages needed to be installed
<Khaotic> and ubuntu just didnt link the dependency
<Khaotic> im gonna take a break and relax for a bit
<Khaotic> i wasted more time than i planned on this :/
<Khaotic> but definiteiyl learned some stuff
<blackhaze> somebody knows how to configure grub on kubuntu, I need to get an image on the back what is the .conf to get it right?
<TJ-> Khaotic: no to the -32 adding something - each kernel version files are kept separate, in fact modules from 1 won't work with another version
<blackhaze> have someone installed rails on kubuntu or ubuntu distro?
<julius> hi
<julius> i changed my lock screen background via the background menu point, but i still see that violet background picture instead of the one i choose
<julius> do i need to reboot?
<kinghat> is it odd that installing `openjdk-11-jdk` prints that 10.0.2 is installed for java/javac http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e4f92a84/ but the SDK in intellij IDEA shows: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/3lsVts5P/image.png
<kinghat> shows 11*
<Irritiable|LT> julius: I do not believe so.
<TJ-> kinghat: if you've multiple versions installed, the default via update-alternatives is probably set to JRE/JDK 10 still
<kinghat> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/f461ae4a/
<kinghat> all thats in the jvm dir: https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/CMC3siIL/image.png
<genii> TJ-: !info openjdk-11-jdk cosmic ... indicates that 10.0.2 is reporting correctly
<TJ-> genii: kinghat: yes, "openjdk-11-jre/bionic-updates,bionic-security 10.0.2+13-1ubuntu0.18.04.2 amd64"
<genii> TJ-: I'm on Xenial so queried with cosmic, but yeah, I'd say that's correct
<kinghat> so its says 11 but its actually 10?
<TJ-> openjdk-lts (10~46-4ubuntu1) bionic; urgency=medium
<TJ->   * Upload openjdk-10 as openjdk-lts, but call the binary packages
<TJ->     already 11.
<TJ->  -- Matthias Klose <doko@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 03 Apr 2018 22:32:01 +0200y
<TJ-> ^^ thats from the changelog
 * genii slides TJ- a fresh cookie for promptness
<genii> ..I was on my way to look there also .. ;)
<TJ-> kinghat: I'd suspect because its the LTS package, the intention is/was to move to the real openjdk-11 as soon as it is released
<TJ-> kinghat: and by naming the binary packages will -11 that means a regular "apt upgrade" will pull them in; otherwise it'd need "apt full-upgrade" / "apt-get dist-upgrade" due to the major version bump
<TJ-> s/will/with/
<TJ-> oh foey, silly regexp! I didn't say apply it globally!
<kinghat> still a bit foggy but it has to do with the way upgrades are and they wanted to get to the 11 LTS so they are play tricks with the package to get 11 out?
<kinghat> thanks for the help genii/TJ-
<TJ-> kinghat: for other packages you sometimes see a version string like 5.6-really5.4... :)
#ubuntu 2018-10-05
<dman777> anyone know where I can get compiz fusion?
<dman777> For 18.04
<Sven_vB> hi! I'm looking for a CLI tool to download a file from an HTTPS URL but only if the server's certificate has the expected SHA-256 or SHA-512 hash which I'd like to provide for each download attempt. do you know suitable tool?
<Sven_vB> checking the cert first with openssl and then accepting any cert for the actual download obviously isn't an option.
<apawl> I have an Ubuntu desktop but only use it via SSH. (It's not even hooked up to a monitor.) Every now and then I see Xorg using a ton of CPU. Wondering if somebody could explain what's going on in this command?
<apawl> Command (seen from top): /xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<blackhaze> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/229673 is all I found
<blackhaze> apawl: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+question/229673 is all I found
<TJ-> apawl: if there is no monitor attached, is the GUI not being used at all? does it need to be running even?
<apawl> TJ-: nope. If I were installing fresh, I'd just install server. Which is why seeing Xorg using so much CPU freaks me out a little.
<Sven_vB> apawl, maybe a screensaver kicking in or something?
<Sven_vB> apawl, is there a window manager running in your X? also check xlsclients
<apawl> Sven_vB: Hm..  xlsclients:  unable to open display ""
<Sven_vB> apawl, run it with appropriate DISPLAY env var
<Sven_vB> e.g. DISPLAY=:0 xlsclients -al
<Vashy> desktop running ubuntu 16.04 here; my wired connection keeps dropping but wifi works fine when using an external wireless card, the menu says "device not managed" which I googled and someone suggested I set "managed=true" in the networkmanager.conf file
<Vashy> I restared the service but no luck
<Vashy> any ideas anyone?
<Vashy> this happened yesterday as well and was resolved by restarting my computer
<Sven_vB> apawl, besides that you could try taking screenshots every few seconds, and when the CPU usage spikes, save the few most recent ones, and the next few ones, for later investigation. maybe you can see some clues in them.
<Sven_vB> apawl, also monitor the process IDs of those lightdm instance(s), so you'd know if it somehow crashes and restarts.
<Sven_vB> or Xorg instances, or both
<TJ-> apawl: if the PC isn't using the GUI then why not disable it; then its just like a server
<TJ-> Vashy: "device not managed" usually means Network Manager is configured not to manage the wired "en*" interfaces - but I thought that issue only hit 18.04 systems.
<TJ-> Vashy: do you have the wired interfaces configured to be managed by ifupdown (in /etc/network/interfaces{,.d/*} ) ?
<Vashy> no clue
<Vashy> I can check
<Vashy> this is what I have in /etc/network/interfaces
<Vashy> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<Vashy> auto lo
<Vashy> iface lo inet loopback
<Vashy> my interface name (from ifconfig) is: enp0s31f6
<Vashy> idk if that matters?
<Vashy> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> Vashy: right, so you may be affected by the issue I'm thinking of. Did you install from the desktop LiveISO originally?
<Vashy> I'm not sure what that means
<Vashy> I "burned" the iso onto a usb stick and installed it by booting to it
<Vashy> like 2 years ago almost
<TJ-> OK, lets check if its the issue I'm thinking of. does this show anything? "cat /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf "
<Vashy> nope no such file
<Vashy> cat: /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf: No such file or directory
<TJ-> Vashy: ok, not that then! The issue in 18.04 is that file configures N.M. to *not* manage any device with a name matching "en*"
<TJ-> Vashy: let's review the log-file. Show us "pastebinit <( tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog )"
<Vashy> mind if I send it to you directly? idk what kind of pii might be in it
<Vashy> TJ-,
<IceHard> Hello :)
<IceHard> I am checking a new IRC build
<IceHard> is it possible to see my posts
<IceHard> ?
<wymillerlinux> hello IceHard :D
<wymillerlinux> you seem to posting fine
<IceHard> Thx a lot
<IceHard> Glad to hear it
<IceHard> :)
<TJ-> Vashy: we provide support in public. The only info specific to the system would be its internal LAN IP address and/or WiFi SSID
<Vashy> https://privatebin.net/?91acc92c1aeac6ed#lyZUz8dwLhMr7AIH2EwTd+EE1UP1L+Mve/WkgkMv8IE=
<Vashy> pass: tjisthebest
<wymillerlinux> no problem, have a nice day IceHard
<IceHard> :) THx
<Vashy> any ideas TJ- ?
<IceHard> I have some ideas :)
<magnavan> yo
<magnavan> whats really good?
<IceHard> Yes
<magnavan> you program?
<IceHard> yes i do program
<magnavan> coo bro, ive been writing python and javascript for a couple years now, i was living in san francisco teaching myself but never could get hired because i dont have a bachelors so now im looking for ways to make money (:
<magnavan>  just to give you a little of my life story ;)
<IceHard> :) got you
<magnavan> yup
<magnavan> wanna write some ph1sh1ng schemes with me or something? are you behind a vpn?
<dman777> anyone know where I can get compiz fusion?
<IceHard> yes i am of couse :)
<magnavan> ok cool
<TJ-> Vashy: having problems opening the pastebin
<TJ-> Vashy: ahhh, got it. The URL was wrapped in the IRC window and missed some characters
<TJ-> Vashy: OK, the device is managed by N.M. - but there's a hardware error: "kernel: [22737.427650] e1000e 0000:00:1f.6 enp0s31f6: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:"
<IceHard> 2 TJ Are you a hardware supporter? May be it is better to talk in privat
<Vashy> hm
<TJ-> Vashy: from what I'm reading this is due to various hardware offload functions, and it may be possible to configure the device not to use those to workaround it
<Vashy> I wonder why this would come up now all of a sudden
<Vashy> I've been using wired connections for years
<Vashy> I did just move though and my desktop was in storage for a few days
<TJ-> Vashy: try this: "sudo ethtool -K enp0s21f6  gso off gro off tso off"
<TJ-> Vashy: bah, typo!
<Vashy> yeah no such device :)
<TJ-> Vashy: try this: "sudo ethtool -K enp0s31f6  gso off gro off tso off"
<Vashy> no output to stdout
<TJ-> Vashy: good :)
<Vashy> but wired connection still not workign
<TJ-> Vashy: right; I think it may need something more to re-init the device. I'm still reading up
<Vashy> you're the best
<TJ-> Vashy: it's unclear; but try this: "nmcli con down 'Wired connection 1' " then "nmcli con up 'Wired connection 1' "
<k_sze[work]> Hello. I'm trying to use Bionic desktop. When I press Alt+Tab, there's some delay until the overlay of icons is displayed. The delay is short, but it's noticeable enough to be annoying. In contrast, the overlay of app icons appear very quickly in Windows 10 Pro on the same machine. Is there a setting I can tweak? Or is it really a performance issue?
<cim209> anyone know common causes for black screen after suspend on a laptop? running kubuntu 18.04
<k_sze[work]> solved it by installing this: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1317/alt-tab-switcher-popup-delay-removal/
<Vashy> TJ-,
<Vashy> ➜  network nmcli con up 'Wired connection 1'
<Vashy> Error: Connection activation failed.
<TJ-> Vashy: hmmm. So we may be in a chicken-and-egg situation. We may have sent the correct commands via ethtool but the device is in a bad state.
<TJ-> Vashy: if you do "lsmod | grep ^e1000" what does it show?
<Vashy> ➜  network lsmod | grep ^e1000
<Vashy> grep: if-post-down.d: Is a directory
<Vashy> grep: if-pre-up.d: Is a directory
<Vashy> grep: if-up.d: Is a directory
<Vashy> grep: interfaces.d: Is a directory
<PeeOnYou> THATS WHAT HE SAID
<TJ-> Vashy: hmmm, looks like you might be using a shell other than bash, that wasn't how it should have gone!
<Vashy> yeah I'm using zsh
<Vashy> should I switch to bash and try those commands again TJ- ?
<TJ-> Vashy: grrr! try "lsmod | grep '^e1000' " :)
<Vashy> hebron@SkyHigh:/etc/network$ lsmod | grep '^e1000'
<Vashy> e1000e                249856  0
<TJ-> Vashy: just needed the args to grep quoting to protect the ^ (start-of-line-anchor)
<TJ-> Vashy: right, that last 0 means no other module is depending on it so we can unload it, reload it, use ethtool again, then try to bring the interface up
<Vashy> ok so:
<Vashy> 1. nmcli con down 'Wired connection 1'
<Vashy> 2. nmcli con up 'Wired connection 1'
<Vashy> 3. sudo ethtool -K enp0s31f6  gso off gro off tso off
<Vashy> 4. ???
<TJ-> Vashy: so: "sudo modprobe -r e1000e && sudo modprobe e1000e && sudo ethtool -K gro off gso off tso off && nmcli con up 'Wired Connection 1' "
<TJ-> oops, lower-case 'c' in Connection though
<Vashy> should that be ethtool -k enp0s31f6
<Vashy> ?
<Vashy> Error: Connection activation failed: Active connection could not be attached to the device
<TJ-> Vashy: oh, yes! it should. I'm way past my bedtime, it's 04:23 here
<TJ-> Vashy: if that doesn't seem to improve matters (check the kernel log to see if it is still reporting "Detected Hardware Unit Hang:") I'm not sure what more to suggest
<Vashy> I have no idea what that means =)
<Vashy> but thank you for all the help so far
<Vashy> I hope you sleep well! I really appreciate it
<Vashy> I'll try the channel again tomorrow if it persists
<TJ-> Vashy: the kernel logs to /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log - you can check or monitor those with commands like "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" then do some operations on the network device and see what is being reported
<TJ-> Vashy: the "-f" means 'follow' - it reports all new lines added to that log-file in real time
<Vashy> gotcha a live tail
<Vashy> I"ve used that before
<TJ-> yes
<Vashy> it looks verry much the same
<TJ-> Have you tried the simple things like powering the system completely off, even at the wall socket, and on again!?
<Vashy> to the syslog logs
<Vashy> so this happened yesterday
<Vashy> and nothing worked (I even called the ISP and restarted the modem etc)
<Vashy> eventually I tried restarting the machine and it worked
<Vashy> but I don't want to have to restart each time this happens, that's not sustainable
<TJ-> Because earlier we had a user with an Asus mobo that had built-in wifi/bluetooth and the BT device wasn't showing up on USB - and in the end I suggested disconnected and reconnecting the antennas... and that fixed it!
<Vashy> my mobo doesn't have wifi/bt built in iirc
<Vashy> built the desktop many years ago now
<TJ-> Vashy: I know some of the Intel devices can be a pain - there's one device that gets put to sleep on its receive side only, so it transmits... caused by the Windows driver on dual-boot systems putting the device into a sleep mode that the intel Linux driver can't init it from!
<Vashy> idk if that's my issue, I run only ubuntu
<TJ-> Vashy: another possibility is the motherboard sleep state control. Some devices have problems if the motherboard setup enables C1E sleep - so dDisabling Enhanced C1 (C1E) in the BIOS can help.
<TJ-> Vashy: if you don't dual-boot the Windows sleep issue won't be it.
<TJ-> Vashy: anyhow I must get some sleep. good luck with it.
<Vashy> thanks so much again
<Vashy> I'll ask the room again tomorrow or this weekend if it happens after another restart
<MannyLNJ> After uprading I am having     USB issues the port keeps disabling then renabling
<magnavan> ls
<magnavan> is anybody still here
<magnavan> marco
<magnavan> so whats up
<Goop> How do I use read, but not do it by words?
<Goop> I want all the user's input, including spaces, until they hit enter.
<geirha> IFS= read -r line
<alkisg1> Hi, I have two sessions in my pc, a local and a remote (thin client), with different users. When I insert a usb stick, it's mounted on the remote session.
<alkisg1> How can I tell logind (or is that policykit? or udisks?) to mount the stick to the local session instead? On Ubuntu 18.04, if it matters.
<buddhirt> help if anyone know, i want to save .deb package which i am installing, seems like 18.04 is not saving it in /var/cache/apt/archives/ any idea with anyone ?
<alkisg1> buddhirt: you're running apt install app and app.deb doesn't end up in that dir? That does sound strange...
<alkisg1> Or are you using snap?
<buddhirt> alkisg1, i am using apt install
<buddhirt> alkisg, i am using apt install
<alkisg> Can you show us? ls /var/cache/apt/archives; apt install app;  ls /var/cache/apt/archives ==> and then pastebin all of the commands and their output
<buddhirt> alkisg, ok
<buddhirt> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/raw/y4n9sagm
<alkisg> buddhirt: output of  `apt-config dump`?
<buddhirt> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/raw/JvsBwn0A
<foareel> hello, i installed gnome-shell-extensions on ubuntu 18.04 but when i run gnome-tweaks it only shows the 2 default extensions. how can i list them all?
<alkisg> buddhirt: it seems like it's deleting the .debs right after it installs them, will check more in a while...
<buddhirt> alkisg, ok, thank you
<nikolam> Anyone have a idea, how to limit Firefox memory usage and stop locking a machine if it fills the RAM?
<nikolam> I close and open firefox multiple times a day but I think OS shouldn't be locked up because some app just decided to eat all RAM (And seconds before there were like 40% of RAM free)
<alkisg> you can set oom score
<alkisg> google "set oom score" or something for details, brb...
<nikolam> Yeah, maybe limiting it's RAM usage to the max allowed .. hmm
<nikolam> How about telling to app there is no more RAm for it and that's it?
<alkisg> nikolam: oom means "when out of ram, kill this app, don't touch the rest"
<alkisg> It's the best solution. Read e.g. https://askubuntu.com/questions/60672/how-do-i-use-oom-score-adj or google for a better tutorial
<alkisg> I.e. you'd create a /usr/local/bin/firefox script, that would exec /usr/bin/firefox with a higher oom score
<alkisg> buddhirt: looks like a new, buggy apt configuration: apt purge sl; apt clean; strace -fe trace=file apt install sl 2>&1 | tail; ls /var/cache/apt/archives/
<alkisg> ==> unlink("/var/cache/apt/archives/sl_3.03-17build2_amd64.deb") = 0
<alkisg> It deletes the downloaded .deb. Let's try to find out when did that break...
<buddhirt> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/raw/TMCJQ2Zh
<alkisg> buddhirt: yeah I know, that's what I pasted too, it's proof that it automatically deletes the downloaded debs
<buddhirt> alkisg, ooh ok
<lotus|NUC> morning alkisg :p
<alkisg> Hi lotus|NUC! :)
<foareel> when i start the session with "gnome classic" it shows the extensions :)
<julius> i changed my lock screen background and i thought it didnt work, but it did. i was actually thinking about changing the background when i enter my password...how do you call that?
<SPF> how can I figure out which kernels exist in which Ubuntu version?
<Ool> SPF: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<tripelb> somone find me the ubottu advice to make a live usb using windows 10 please
<tripelb> whats the best way to make a 18.04 live usb Using Win 10
<geirha> tripelb: there's a link on the download page
<geirha> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Helenah> Ho
<Helenah> sudo chown -hR mpd:mpd /var/lib/mpd/ gives me Permission Denied
<Helenah> It didn't do this yestaday, I also had to add the group, something removed the group.
<Helenah> I fixed it
<tripelb> geirha SOrry I find no link on two different download pages I found. eg http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<tripelb> Dear Ones, I have Windows 10 and I want to make a live USB (never done this before) so How do I do this?  ((yes I googled it and didnt find clarity? Is Rufus still a way? The best?))
<toddc> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.116660102.189375999.1538729224-687916356.1536553196#0
<geirha> tripelb: https://ubuntu.com -> Download -> Ubuntu Desktop   which gets you to https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop  and if you browse a bit down to where it says "Easy ways to switch to Ubuntu", you'll find the above tutorial
<tripelb> I will look. I keep getting instructions >from Ubuntu< or that say 16.04  --- so will look there
<nikolam> I have /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory set to 0 , e.g. no overcommit.  So will then oom killer kill the application?
<tripelb> geirha  i missed that place and then missed the slideshow button. (how inventive!)  In process now, writing image.
<tripelb> cute the taskbar icon shows progress.
<elichai2> Hey, did anything change in 18.04 that's related to the scaling 2 monitors differently problem?
<SPF> Ool: thanks
<mojtaba> Hello, I am getting an the following error, when trying convert 2.jpg 2.pdf
<mojtaba> convert: not authorized `2.pdf' @ error/constitute.c/WriteImage/1028.
<mojtaba> I did not have any problem to convert jpg files to pdf, but now it is generating this error. Any idea?
<nikolam> oh.. /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory needs to be 2 to stop overcommit memory over limits or ram+swap size..
<brainwash> mojtaba: looks like a permission issue
<mojtaba> brainwash: I changed the permission of the jpg file to 766, still getting the same problem.
<mojtaba> brainwash: Even with 777, I am getting the same error.
<nikolam> so since I have 2 swap partitions on 2 drives, Linux can overcommit ..  a lot.. and that might be issue I have.
<brainwash> mojtaba: probably this then https://imagemagick.org/script/security-policy.php
<nikolam> because is Overcommint is off (echo 2 > /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory) , then Memory Allocation Limit = Swap Space + RAM * (Overcommit Ratio / 100)
<mojtaba> brainwash: thanks, I will check it.
<nikolam> http://engineering.pivotal.io/post/virtual_memory_settings_in_linux_-_the_problem_with_overcommit/
<mojtaba> brainwash: Thanks, it worked. I changed the policy for pdf, from none to read|write.
<brainwash> mojtaba: great :)
<nikolam> and only this sets overcommit to off by default in /etc/sysctl.conf : # echo "vm.overcommit_memory=2" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
<elichai2> is Wayland coming to Ubuntu anytime soon?
<pingufan> Hello. Can somebody, please help me?  I am running Ubuntu 8.04 on an old VIA C7 based PC. It is a realtime kernel version (used by LinuxCNC).   My problem is:  I need x11vnc for it, the included remote desktop is not working well.
<pingufan> I can NOT use a newer version. I tried in the past, it has massive problems with this CPU.
<pingufan> I need to see the desktop of this Ubuntu machine on my openSUSE 13.1 in KDE. This is the goal.
<pingufan> I made best experiences with x11vnc on other distros. Is it also available for Ubuntu 8.04 32 Bit ?
<guiverc> pingufan: both Ubuntu 8.04 (2008.april version) & opensuse 13.1 are EOL  both are off-topic here (ubuntu due EOL) & I doubt many would remember what we used back then
<pingufan> So I can forget it.
<R13ose> How do I check why Ubuntu crashes?
<guiverc> R13ose: look in logs, my systemd log (journalctl) goes back to 2018-07-06; it will have some clues; if you can access term, dmesg, but depends on what crashed...
<mist_> heya guys, full boot partition. I can't believe we're at 18 and this is still pretty much the default behaviour.... It's also impressive that i've yet to learn to solve this myself
<mist_> So... anyone got a few minutes over? :)
<hateball> mist_: so your problem is you have too many old kernels?
<mist_> looks like it yeah
<hateball> mist_: "sudo apt autoremove" should clean that, provided there is *some* space
<mist_> there is no space
<hateball> mist_: can you try removing using dpkg?
<hateball> mist_: eg "sudo dpkg --purge linux-image-4.15.0-34-generic" or whatever your old kernels might be
<hateball> basically you only need to free up enough space to let apt work like normal. there is also the brute approach of simply rm'ing old stuff
<pingufan> Hello, where can I download a full iso of   Ubuntu 8.04 32 Bit?
<pingufan> I need to add a few packaged to my CNC mill (running LinuxCNC on Realtime Version of this Ubuntu), but there is nothing directly downloadable any more.
<Dorayaki> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04. After updating through System Updates app, if I run "sudo apt update" in a console I see a list of upgradable packages. I have to use "sudo apt upgrade" to update them.
<mist_> hateball: tried rm'ing some files, that didn't work =/ i keep on getting disk space error
<mist_> and /boot is pretty much full again
<Dorayaki> It's a clean install
<Dorayaki> I didn't detect this behavior in 16.04. System Updates updated all packages, no manual "apt upgrade" was required
<julius> Dorayaki, the "gui" should update all packages
<Dorayaki> julius yes ... for example today, I launched the gui manually and saw some "metacity" and "gnome flashback" packages. After updating them I went to console and they showed in "apt --upgradable" list. I did a system reboot and still there. I had to use "apt upgrade" to update them
<julius> and you did install them via the gui after you looked at --upgradable?
<julius> oh, yes you did
<Dorayaki> julius no, first I updated the packages, then I checked the --upgradable list
<julius> sorry, cant help you. if nobody here answeres try the ubuntu forums
<julius> i have no idea why the gui app would not upgrade any packages
<Dorayaki> julius can't be that non-security updates are on hold a week by default? I didn't changed default settings.
<Dorayaki> julius sorry I mean "can be"
<julius> you can set the apt update intervall to one week i guess...but when you click on upgrade / install or how its called in the gui they should update immediately
<Dorayaki> julius ok, yes I think the same
<Dorayaki> thank you!
<julius> np
<monkwitdafunk> how do you use calibre to read DRM protected ebooks?
<EoflaOE> monkwitdafunk: go to https://github.com/apprenticeharper/DeDRM_tools/releases/ and download the latest version, and unzip it.
<sweb> why variables /etc/environment not set ?
<sweb> how can i define a variables that all users and process can access it ?
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> I have installed Ubuntu server on a machine with LVM (I know about #ubuntu-server, but no response there)
<mist_> Sooo anyone god more ideas on how to clean up the 100% full /boot partition?
<zzarr> how do I resize the root partition?
<JimBuntu> mist_, I presume you have already booted from liveUSB and attempted to remove kernels, and that failed?
<mist_> i'm unable to run a liveusb on the vm, don't have that access
<zzarr> I got response in #ubuntu-server
<JimBuntu> shut down the VM, start a new VM with that image as a secondary drive
<mist_> don't have access to the hypervisor is what i'm saying =)
<EoflaOE> mist_, Do you have access to the GUI and synaptic package manager? I assume you have too many old kernels.
<mist_> no, it's a ubuntu server instance without a GUI
<mist_> and yes, there are plenty of old kernels in there that i've attempted deleting but autoremove just puts them back
<hateball> mist_: "some files" ? what did you even try to remove?
<JimBuntu> mist_, ok, youu are getting a disk space error... any chance you can pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com the command you are running and the output?
<mist_> kernels 97-109
<mist_> the rest i left always leave the oldest and the 2-3 newest
<mist_> uhm... sure
<EoflaOE> mist_, Which kernel you're currently running? 'uname -r'
<mist_> 121
<mist_> 4.4.0-121-generic
<JimBuntu> oof, that's a little old.
<hateball> mist_: did you try using dpkg to remove ?
<mist_> hateball: using purge? yes =/
<hateball> mist_: do you have "purge-old-kernels" installed?
<mist_> matter of fact, i do
<hateball> the command, that is
<EoflaOE> mist_, Does "sudo apt-get purge linux-image-4.4.0-97-generic" work? Try it for the kernels you need to remove.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<EoflaOE> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> I have installed gnome-terminal on Lubuntu 18.04 LTS but I believe I did not see the Gnome Terminal entry. I can open LXTerminal to open Gnome Terminal, but I need it to be in the menu. Is there any way to place an entry to the LXDE menu so it can show Gnome Terminal? Menu editors?
<brainwash> EoflaOE: I would check if there is any NotShowIn or OnlyShowIn in the .desktop file /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop
<brainwash> EoflaOE: if yes, you could copy that file over to ~/.local/share/applications/ and modify it
<brainwash> other than that, it may be listed with a generic name like Terminal Emulator
<mist_> so i've tried running the purge-old-kernels command but it seems to not work completely, it did manage to remove some old ones
<mist_> after running autremove --purge, update and purge-old-kernels a number of times in succession it seems i'm now at a good state... odd
<leftyfb> EoflaOE: you should look into terminator. Such a better terminal emulator
<ArchNoob> Hello, when I boot my freshly installed ubuntu 18.04 on HP EliteBook Folio 9470m, I get a flashing message (very fast flash) and multiple reboots. But when I switch to boot options I can see Ubuntu and boot from there. Is there a way I can boot straight into Ubuntu without the boot options?
<blackflow> ArchNoob: that's the default. you won't see the grub menu unless you hold shift or last boot failed.
<ArchNoob> Aha, how can I just boot straight into ubuntu then? cause I only have Ubuntu on the PC
<EoflaOE> brainwash and leftyfb: I will try.
<blackflow> ArchNoob: well, like I said, booting straight, with no grub menu, is the default. Unless you changed /etc/defaul/grub, or your previous boot failed
<ArchNoob> blackflow: ooh I didn't understand. Well it doesn't do that. I see a flashing message then it keeps rebooting. This is after I have installed ubuntu. I've done that twice and it's still not booting straight to Ubuntu
<ArchNoob> Afte a good concentration, I see "System bootloader not found" ...
<EoflaOE> leftyfb: I will try terminator now... | brainwash: It's listed now.
<EoflaOE> ArchNoob: Which Ubuntu version do you have and is your system "UEFI"?
<ArchNoob> blackflow: "System bootloader not found Initiallizing defaults."
<ArchNoob> I have Ubuntu 18.04 64 bit, yes, this computer supports UEFI.
<ArchNoob> The computer is "HP Elitebook Folio 9470m"
<EoflaOE> Do you have spare 18.04 64-bit Live USB or CD-ROM that supports UEFI?
<ArchNoob> Yes, I have this USB stick that I used to install it.
<EoflaOE> Can you boot to it and go to "try Ubuntu?"
<ArchNoob> yeah I can
<EoflaOE> Go to terminal emulator, and pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" with the marker of the affected hard disk partition
<ArchNoob> doing that ...
<n00d1es> Hi guys, I have an error when updating:
<n00d1es> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: 630239CC130E1A7FD81A27B140976EAF437D05B5
<n00d1es> E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise Release' is not signed.
<n00d1es> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<n00d1es> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: A) next time, use pastebin. B) Ubuntu 12.04 is no longer supported.
<n00d1es> And I tried so many "solutions" which found on the internet
<brainwash> the only solution would be to install ubuntu 16.04 or 18.04
<n00d1es> @<EoflaOE> the mine is 18.04
<n00d1es> 18.04.1 LTS
<RabidWeezle> 16.04 I wouldn't suggest.. support on that is wrapping up soon :/
<n00d1es> In the file sources.list, there is no line with the keyword precies...
<brainwash> maybe check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ too
<brainwash> what does "apt policy" return?
<n00d1es> sources.list.d is empty
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: Go to "Software & updates", and go to "Other Softwares".
<n00d1es> https://pastebin.com/ebW45SZG
<n00d1es> this is for the apt policy
<brainwash> no 'precise' either
<ArchNoob> EoflaOE: I pasted it on https://pastebin.com/hDvS3CS5
<n00d1es> @EoflaOE, in the Other software, I could not chose or un-choose the option. Coz I have only one account with admin right, but not the administrator account
<EoflaOE> ArchNoob: I saw your hard drive. Which one resides your installation? I know that /dev/sda1 is EFI system.
<audiopathik> Hi! I'm trying to create a bootable flash drive with ubuntu on, but I don't want to use software like Rufus or similar to create it for me since these software always format and use the entire flash drive for this, but I only got a 128GB and it would be a waste to completely format it for an linpus live disc requiring only 2GB
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: multisystem can burn multiple iso's on 1 usb if you like
<audiopathik> Doing researches it is perfectly possible to partition a flash drive and have multiple bootable partitions on it, but I tried copying the content of the ubuntu iso to a partition on my flash drive and it will show up in the microsoft boot manager as linpus linux but when selecting it Windows will ultimately boot nontheless
<ArchNoob> EoflaOE: /dev/sda2 is the / and /dev/sda3 is home, If I understand your question correctly.
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: Did you get prompted for password? or is the window gone entirely gray?
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: but use at your own risk, as its not on the ubuntu repos
<EoflaOE> ArchNoob: How about /dev/sda1's mount point?
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: I know about WinSetupfromUSB, Xboot and others, but they all don't allow me to select eg 4GB for Ubuntu and keep the rest as a data storage partition
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: And I'm trying to create the bootable flash drive from within Win10
<ArchNoob> EoflaOE: I have no idea. I just initiated it as EFI filesystem. Not sure if I gave it a mount point
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: how about creating partitions with gparted first, then dd ubuntu iso to the smallest partition?
<n00d1es> @EoflaOE, I tested with my admin right account. When I do not choose "non-free drivers / community-maintained", all goes well
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: I'm on Windows, have partitioned the flash drive manually and then copied the contents of the ubuntu iso onto the partition
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: drag n drop the iso wont work, you need a tool for that
<n00d1es> @EoflaOE, For your, as a "long term user", is that important?
<EoflaOE> ArchNoob: I will assume /dev/sda1 is at /boot/efi. On the terminal, execute "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt", and "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi" and pastebin the results.
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: Modifying package sources requires admin rights.
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: Yes that's why it wont boot, but Rufus does simply format all the flash drive for this purpose, and I'm not going to waste 128GB for ubuntu requiring 2GB
<n00d1es> I means, if I do not choose the option "non-free drivers / community-maintained / etc", is that fine?
<n00d1es> mean*
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: As long as you don't use commercial drivers like some closed-source GPU drivers and community-maintained programs, then yes.
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: And I've copied the mounted the iso in windows and copied it's contents to the partition on the flash drive
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: how about you make an ubuntu usb first with universal usb installer, then after you installed ubuntu make those partitions with gparted and dd the iso's you want
<n00d1es> @EoflaOE, Thanks very much. U r so kindly!
<ArchNoob> EoflaOE: I've executed that. There is no output on terminal.
<n00d1es> Have a nice day. And good luck for others.
<EoflaOE> n00d1es: You are welcome.
<EoflaOE> ArchNoob: If there's no output on terminal, then it's successfully mounted. Can you list the contents of "/mnt" and "/mnt/boot/efi" and pastebin the output to verify that it worked? I will tell you what to run next.
<audiopathik> lotus|NUC: I'm not going to install Ubuntu, I need to help someone repair a HFS+ drive, but creating the bootable ubuntu flash drive and resizing the artition afterwrds is what I will try
<lotus|NUC> audiopathik: for windows tools and methods, perhaps try ##windows then
<coconut> What is the purpose of .desktop files?
<EoflaOE> coconut: .desktop files is used for menus to list apps in desktop environments. Example of it being "gnome-terminal.desktop" means that it's a menu file for Gnome Terminal.
<TJ-> I have a very strange 18.04 GUI display issue. With a single monitor 2560x1440, after closing the lid last night and opening it just now, the GUI according to xrandr is now reporting the screen as 2560x3360and the position of the monitor at 0,1920 - meaning all the windows are off-screen (above) what is visible!
<coconut> EoflaOE: ah that make sense. Thank you. Do desktop short cuts of apps fall under this too?
<TJ-> I've tried using xrandr --fb and --pos to fix this but always get 'failed' messages. Any ideas?
<EoflaOE> coconut: Yes. They fall under this too.
<coconut> ok thank you
<TJ-> I'm working from tty1 to try to resolve it since there are open documents I don't want to loose in the GUI session
<transhumanist> hi! not sure this is the right place to ask, but does any know if there is a setting for chrome which causes chrome not to update its tabs until you actually refresh the tab?
<cpcat> hello.
<EoflaOE> coconut: You're welcome.
<transhumanist> so I envision an initial load of tabs and then no updates until I tell it
<EoflaOE> hello cpcat
<transhumanist>  memory leaks are killing my machine...
<TJ-> OK, fixed it. can't resize the virtual display from another tty - I had to blindly move the existing GUI terminal window with Alt+Space, M, then cursor-down until the terminal appeared on the visible area. Then "xrandr --output eDP-1 --fb 2560x1440" reconfigured it.
<blackflow> TJ-: xrandr doesn't work across ttys?
<transhumanist> Tab suspend application works great except it replaces the pages with a message, which is totally inefficient since you cant see what was there
<TJ-> blackflow: not to set things since Xorg isn't in control of the CRTC at that point. It reports "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" - which makes perfect sense :)
<blackflow> TJ-: I see
<TJ-> blackflow: can read settings and so on, but not change anything
<blackflow> TJ-: I wonder if you can trick it by adding sleep before xrandr, and then switching back to tty1 or which is it these days
<blackflow> sleep 10 && xrandr ....
<TJ-> blackflow: weird thing to happen though - not sure how it managed to double the (virtual) screen size! I came back to find light-locker had got in a mess and turned the display off, so I pkill-ed that from tty1 then returned to tty7 to find an empty desktop background - eventually realised the mouse would move off the top which clued me in on what was going on
<TJ-> blackflow: yes, a sleep would work too
<EoflaOE> transhumanist: Go to chrome://flags and find this flag "#automatic-tab-discarding". If you found it, disable it.
<TJ-> blackflow: I think I need more sleep - should have occured to me :p
<blackflow> :)
<transhumanist> EoflaOE, thanks!
<EoflaOE> transhumanist: You are welcome. Is it disabled now?
<EoflaOE> and by "disabled" I mean setting it to "Default"
<transhumanist> no actually I dont see the setting EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> transhumanist: Which chrome version are you using?
<Kingsy> would this work on ubuntu 18.04 ->https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/calcurse ?
<EoflaOE> transhumanist: How about #enable-fast-unload set to "disabled"?
<phobosoph> h
<phobosoph> hi
<blackflow> Kingsy: Bionic has the package too, but different version. Or are you asking about that specific version?
<blackflow> !info calcurse bionic
<ubottu> calcurse (source: calcurse): text-based calendar and todo manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1.1 (bionic), package size 217 kB, installed size 858 kB
<Kingsy> yeah I need the latest version. Ihave a segmnetation fault
<Kingsy> hwoever I have just elected to remove it from apt-get and build from souce.
<Kingsy> source
<Kingsy> this will can I just upgrade it when I need to
<blackflow> Kingsy: you could use the srcdeb from Cosmic and build it on Bionic, assuming it doesn't have difficult dependency changes
<pagios> Hello, does anyone know of any cloud providers other than AWS that provides instant docker images provisioning? Like i can spawn an instance in a matter of seconds , run it for 2 or 3h and then close it, i can spawn 100 isntance docker and close after few hours and get charged accordingly. Can anyone point me to such providers?
<blackflow> very offtopic for #ubuntu, but I'd google for hosted kubernetes providers
<blackflow> (if I were you)
<TJ-> I think Canonical missed an obvious step there in providing datacentre level hosted LXC/LXD turn-key on-demand services
<tomtom-> Is it possible to prevent unattended-upgrades if it will change any config files on the server? I know about --force-confdef and --force-confold.
<tomtom-> I just had a unattended upgrade of a package on my system that installed a new config file, because the old config file was not manually modified.
<tomtom-> It caused a problem and I would like to prevent this from happening again. If new configuration files are to be installed (even if the old hasn't been modified) I would like to do it manually.
<blackflow> TJ-: or they considered, but insecurity of such an application outweighted any benefits.
<blackflow> one does not simply run untrusted containers. containers are NOT security boundaries.
<nisankhindia> here is a weird issue with ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS with KDE DE , when i do open the file manager only in HOME user folder system start to play a music which is not even exist in my system
<TJ-> nisankhindia: you might find better help on that in #kubuntu - it could be something to do with Dolphin
<nisankhindia> TJ-: thanks , i forget the thing , dolphin has fundamental code to be able to play music from Dolphin`s sidebar ... it is not a bug but need to work on dolphin fundamental codes , Thanks #TJ- for opening up my brain ...
<phobosoph> hi
<phobosoph> I got sftp-only access, lots and lots of small files
<phobosoph> wanna download them and havin the ability to resume and not redownload everything again
<TJ-> phobosoph: so you have sftp but not ssh (shell) access?
<phobosoph> yep
<leftyfb> phobosoph: https://serverfault.com/questions/135618/is-it-possible-to-use-rsync-over-sftp-without-an-ssh-shell
<phobosoph> no rsync, sadly
<TvL2386> phobosoph: not sure what your usecase is, but maybe filezilla is able to do that?
<TJ-> phobosoph: how many is "lots and lots", and are they in sub-directories so you could use "-r" (recursive)
<gpunk> you got everything by "man sftp"
<EoflaOE> be right back
<magnavan> yo
<magnavan> im seriously confused about this place
<compdoc> oh?
<magnavan> oh you can see my text?
<compdoc> sure
<magnavan> why isnt everybody else talking?
<compdoc> stuff happens
<compdoc> its no a chat channel. its when ppl need help
<magnavan> oh i see
<magnavan> well thanks
<cim209> how come hexchat is still rendered white on KDE with dark theme?
<leftyfb> cim209: contact the hexchat development team
<pragmaticenigma> cim209: hexchat is a GTK application, which uses a different setting
<compdoc> in the options/preferences, some programs have settings to follow the theme or not
<cim209> oh let me check
<cim209> compdoc, that did it. thank you. had the same problem for cursor theme changing to white in browsers
<compdoc> :)
<n00d1es> Hi, i'm back with question. I now have two system-monitor, how could I delete one of them?
<n00d1es> I do not have gnome-system-monitor for apt-get purge
<nicomachus> is one of them installed as a gnome extension?
<magnavan> what are the best h4cker channels?
<gpunk> #h4cker lol
<nicomachus> !coc | magnavan
<ubottu> magnavan: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Tryphis> hi :) how do i read the channel topic please?
<n00d1es> @<nicomachus> I think yes
<rud0lf> Tryphis: it should be shown when you invoke /topic #channel-name-here
<blackflow> n00d1es: no need to type @ or <> around the nickname.   type first few letters of a nickname and use <tab> to autocomplete
<Tryphis> rud0lf: thank you :)
<rud0lf> also it's on top bar in most irc clients
<rud0lf> glad to help
<blackflow> also just /topic works, in that channel
<nicomachus> n00d1es: you could uninstall the gnome extension or find the other one and install it. It could be a ppa
<n00d1es> Maybe I found that :)
<n00d1es> Done :)
<Tryphis> blackflow: it sais "insufficiant arguments for command" and when i enter /topic #ubuntu, it does not do anything.
<blackflow> Tryphis: I suppose it's irc client specific then. irssi here.
<gpunk> try /help
<Tryphis> blackflow: i use irc in my browser, no specific client here. do i need to read the topic, or does it just say it's about ubuntu support?
<Tryphis> rud0lf: i am a total noob. i don't even know what CTCP version is, nor how i can fulfill your request :/
<rud0lf> Tryphis: it's done automatically, just wanted to see what client do you use
<Tryphis> rud0lf: oh i see
<rud0lf> it seems webchat.frenode.net
<Tryphis> rud0lf: thats what it sais in my browser yes
<rud0lf> so the topic it's at top of screen, under "Status" "#ubuntu" buttons
<blackflow> which is qwebirc client. should work with    /topic
<rud0lf> it starts with "Officail Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Tryphis> blackflow: that triggers "insufficient arguments for command"
<blackflow> no idea then
<Tryphis> rud0lf: there is a banner at the top that starts with this phrase. is that the topic? if so it jst links to the guidelines, irc info, pastes and a download
<rud0lf> yes it is the topic
<EoflaOE> On Terminator Terminal, I want to hold the arrow keys, but instead it only moves the cursor one character and does not go further. And hello BluesKaj
<Tryphis> rud0lf: ok perfect, i've read that in advance.
<lotus|NUC> EoflaOE: try the #terminator channel perhaps
<Tryphis> another noob question from me: is mate an official or unofficial ubuntu derivative?
<EoflaOE> I will go there lotus|NUC
<lotus|NUC> !flavors | Tryphis
<ubottu> Tryphis: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Tryphis> ubottu: oh so its a flavour, not a derivative? that means i'm in the right channel?
<ubottu> Tryphis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tryphis> lotus|NUC: thanks!
<Tryphis> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Tryphis> ok i think i'm in the right channel. can i ask a question about network netstat?
<lotus|NUC> Tryphis: we try to focus on ubuntu issues here mate
<lotus|NUC> Tryphis: perhaps ##networking is more usefull for that question?
<Tryphis> lotus|NUC: oh okay, thank you!
<lotus|NUC> Tryphis: if your question regards the ubuntu part of networking you can ask here
<rpifan> i cant seem to get my path variable to read .local/shared/bin
<rpifan> no matter what i try
<phobosoph> rpifan: what is PATH correctly set?
<Sven_vB> the feel when you realize a failure late in the Bionic install process means your Xenial is already gone.
<Sven_vB> :(
<rpifan> did u have a backup
<Sven_vB> nope
<Sven_vB> I have recovery, but it would take 16 hours
<rpifan> can you just go inside and pick the files you need
<Sven_vB> I think that would take even longer, and require manual effort. (recovery would be automated)
<rpifan> alas
<Sven_vB> not worth it atm. it's meh but I still have hope it will be less effort to fix Bionic's ubiquity.
<Sven_vB> I'll probably survive the day even w/o Youtube :)
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, never used the terminator terminal,  maybe ctl + Fn if you have that key ..just a guess
<blackflow> Sven_vB: use the liveUSB as you back up data, that has youtube :)   then back up data, and reinstall anew
<Sven_vB> blackflow, you mean reinstall Xenial? that is my automated recovery.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: no, Bionic.
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj, There is no "fn" key in my PS/2 Keyboard.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, did you just volonteer to fix the Ubiquity bug for me? :D
<blackflow> Sven_vB: what ubiquity bug?
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, then I have no idea
<blackflow> andsure I have remedy for any and all ubiquity bugs.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, the one where it just gives up because when its plugins return a non-zero exit code, with no option to retry or ignore or open an interactive terminal in the context in which the failing shell script would run.
<Sven_vB> -because
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj, Thanks anyway for helping, because I can't be bothered to repeatedly tap the arrow key all the time.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, "def run(self):" in /usr/share/ubiquity/plugininstall.py is written very optimistic as you see
<BluesKaj> EoflaOE, hold it down
<Sven_vB> for language pack installation it has silent ignore, with no helpful debug actions available either
<EoflaOE> BluesKaj, I will hold.
<Sven_vB> but the other stuff just plain crashes horribly
<blackflow> Sven_vB: so you're saying that regular installation of Bionic from scratch has problems in the installer?
<Sven_vB> blackflow, so my plan was to add retry/ignore/terminal questions around each block, then try to fix the shell scripts or ignore the step if it's too complicated.
<EoflaOE> Holding did not move the cursor continuously, it doesn't work on GUI either.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: but now you've lost me. I thought you had breakage during upgrade from Xenial, you don't have backups and are now stuck? SO I recommended liveUSB, back up data, and reinstall Bionic from scratch.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, depends on whether you accept bad UX as a bug. there's probably some invalid setting in my seed file, so if you dislike UX you just blame my seed file being buggy. (probably – Ubiquity's error message is so useless I don't even know if it's the seed.) as a UX activist I say the primary bug is the way in which ubiquity deals with the problem.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, I didn't try and upgrade Xenial. I tried to replace it with a fresh install of Bionic-
<nacc> Sven_vB: you are right that 'debugging' a preseed installation is not easy. That's not a bug, IMO. It's a feature :)
<Sven_vB> I haven't lost any user data if you mean that with backup. and I ususally don't backup system files because I can just reinstall. if I start the Xenial reinstall now, the machine will be up and working in 16 hours.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: well frankly, I've been debootstrapping almost all my ubuntu installations because I'm not in the mood for its quirks.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, nacc, do you think the Ubuntu devs have enough priority on seeds to stay on that path? or should I try to not use any seed? (simulate manual user input instead)
<Sven_vB> or ditch Ubiquity at all?
<nacc> Sven_vB: 'priority on seeds'? Are you maybe using the term 'seed' wrong?
<nacc> Sven_vB: in ubuntu, seeds are used by germinate to specify which package should be on the ISO/main/etc.
<nacc> Sven_vB: preseed is a means to talk to d-i about options.
<nacc> I'm pretty sure they are unrelated (preseed has nothing to do with germinate, afaik)
<Sven_vB> I mean the file in which I write my debconf config so it can be read by the debconf preseed mechanism.
<craigbass76> Has hplip gotten wonkey lately, or have I just got a bad printer? I've got a laserjet 1102w that looks like it installs fine, but won't print.
<nacc> Sven_vB: i still don't know what you mean by 'priority on seeds'? are you asking if d-i is going to be used going forward?
<aruns> Hi, anyone know why PermitRootLogin no might not take effect in /etc/ssh/sshd_config on an Ubuntu 18.04 box?
<aruns> Could it be overridden by PAM or a similar utility?
<Sven_vB> nacc, I meant whether they'll take bugs seriously that only occurr when used with a custom preseed file
<nacc> Sven_vB: does your preseed have a syntax error?
<craigbass76> aruns, I thought it was off by default
<nacc> Sven_vB: d-i bugs are typically taken seriously, yes.
<aruns> The root user has a valid entry in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys
<Sven_vB> aruns, did you reload or restart sshd since?
<aruns> Yes.
<aruns> Sven_vB
<Sven_vB> nacc, thanks. then maybe I'll report it if I can't fix it myself. or even report it with a patch if I can.
<nacc> Sven_vB: sure
<Sven_vB> aruns, how did you test whether the setting took effect?
<aruns> By trying to log in as root from a separate shell Sven_vB
<aruns> It prompted me for my password.
<aruns> I can send you my sshd_config
<aruns> It's for a client server.
<Sven_vB> aruns, so you ssh'd into localhost?
<aruns> No.
<aruns> It's a client server.
<Sven_vB> then please elaborate on "log in as root from a separate shell"
<aruns> I spawned a new terminal instance.
<aruns> I was SSHed in as a non root user.
<aruns> So I spawned a new terminal window and tried to SSH in as root.
<aruns> UsePAM is set to true
<Sven_vB> so you logged into SSH as a non-root user and then ran su or sudo on the remote machine?
<aruns> I don't know if that could be overriding anything.
<Sven_vB> ah I think I see now
<aruns> No, SSHed in as a non root user, I can gain elevated privileges, but then spawned a new window to try and SSH in as root.
<aruns> To see if the directive took effect or not.
<aruns> I will send you the client's sshd_config
<Sven_vB> I'm probably confused about which actions happend on which machine.
<aruns> To see if there is anything weird in there or not.
<aruns> Yes.
<aruns> :P
<aruns> Sven_vB: Here is the sshd_config file from the client server: https://bpaste.net/show/1105276b8353
<aruns> I take it that I shouldn't disable PAM for handling SSH login authentication?
<Sven_vB> aruns, btw what is a "client server"?
<aruns> It's just a backup server, but I still want to stick to best practices.
<aruns> It's a backup server for a client site.
<Sven_vB> so which role does it take in the SSH connection?
<aruns> Oh!
<aruns> It is my bad, sorry Sven_vB
<aruns> I assumed PermitRootLogin would immediately reject the SSH connection attempt
<aruns> Rather than attempt and then reject.
<Sven_vB> oh. yeah. you wouldn't want to help someone trying to brute force in, by telling them whether it's worth their time.
<OnceMe> hello
<OnceMe> Im installing fresh ubuntu
<OnceMe> but i cannot decide between 16 and 18
<Sven_vB> OnceMe, try 18
<OnceMe> 18.04 does not have home encryption and 16.04 does have
<OnceMe> this is a deal breaker for me
<Sven_vB> I'm sure bionic does have that.
<OnceMe> it does not
<Sven_vB> where did you expect to find it, and what did you find instead?
<OnceMe> during the installation, it does not show that
<Sven_vB> not even if you select manual partitioning and then check the menus/buttons labeled "more options" or alike?
<Miar> And I am sure you can encrypt your home directory after installation.
<PhilB> OnceMe: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/04/how-to-encrypt-home-folder-in-ubuntu.html
<OnceMe> hmm 18.04 have encrypt option
<OnceMe> but only for full disk
<OnceMe> what if i have win/ubuntu
<OnceMe> win will become useless
<Sven_vB> OnceMe, another idea would be to set up some initial user account you don't really care about, and then use that to configure your real user account.
<Sven_vB> OnceMe, I heard there are ways to use just a portion of the disk as a crypto container. you might need to prepare that in gparted before you start the installer.
<OnceMe> ill go with 16 afterall
<Sven_vB> OnceMe, it would be preferable to have all system, logs, temporary etc. directories in the crypto container because user data might leak there.
<PhilB> You can still manually encrypt the home folder using ecryptfs just like in 16.04, but only after installation.  They have removed that option because ecryptfs is no longer supported.
<PhilB> The link I posted above shows you exactly how to do that.  Here's the launchpad discussion where they say they have removed it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1756613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756613 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu ubiquity doesn't have option to encrypt home holder" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<TJ-> OnceMe: "full disk" encryption is a bit of misnomer. When you do a dual-boot install alongside MS Windows, it means the Ubuntu part will be encrypted, not the entire physical disk :)
<blueingress> Hi, should I trust the security of snap in 18.04?
<nacc> blueingress: depends on the snap, etc.
<nacc> blueingress: or do you mean snap in general?
<blueingress> nacc, hmm, yes. what kind of snap is ok?
<blueingress> nacc, people said that the old version 16.04 using X is dangrous.
<Sven_vB> wow
<nacc> blueingress: confined snaps are generally safe if you trust the architecture of snaps in general. They can still have malicious content in them, in theory, but they are limited in what they can do. "classic" snaps are less restricted.
<nacc> blueingress: i have no idea what your second sentence means "old version 16.04 using X" ?
<nacc> blueingress: what does X have to do with snaps
<Sven_vB> blueingress, did you use "X" as a placeholder, or do you mean the X as in Xorg?
<blueingress> nacc, Sven_vB, https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-expert-matthew-garrett-ubuntu-16-04s-new-snap-format-is-a-security-risk/
<nacc> blueingress: ok, don't use a desktop. Have a nice day :)
<wildermind> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 16 and want to upgrade to 18 now. What are the steps to do so and save the data I have on the disk? URL is good as well :)
<tgm4883> blueingress: that's a misintpretation of the article. Snap itself isn't the risk there
<tgm4883> blueingress: snap itself can't mitigate the security issues with X. But saying Snap isn't secure if you are using X is ignore the fact that everything is insecure that runs in X for the same reason
<ntd> to make matters even more fun: canonical have decided not to bother with security updates for gnome, openssh and vlc for 16.04
<nacc> !info vlc xenial
<ntd> "oh, but gnome and vlc are "universe""
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1470 kB, installed size 4564 kB
<tgm4883> ntd: really?
<ntd> mhm
<nacc> ntd: please stop spreading FUD.
<ntd> friggin gnome
<ntd> nacc, it is true though
<tgm4883> source?
<ntd> gimme a sec
<nacc> ntd: 'canonical' does not provide security support to universe, so vlc is a total red herring.
<blueingress> thansk nacc,
<tgm4883> I'd find it difficult to believe they don't provide security updates to Gnome
<ntd> nhttps://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-14424.html
<nacc> tgm4883: there's a distinction between ubuntu-desktop and gnome, technically in 16.04
<ntd> local (remotable) root in gnome since august
<nacc> ntd: it just says "needed" it doesn't say "wont fix"
<nacc> ntd: so stop spreading FUD, as I said.
<ntd> nacc, been two months. how can sourced truths lead to uncertainty
<blueingress> tgm4883, so how can snap guarantee the security of the apps installed from snap store..
<nacc> ntd: what is your truth? It hasn't been fixed. You stated a gross exaggeration "canonical have decided not to bother with security updates"
<nacc> ntd: so back your tone down maybe
<tgm4883> nacc: ntd can this get moved to #ubuntu-discuss
<ntd> nacc, also: debian is *entirely* community-maintained and we don't see them pulling stuff like this
<tgm4883> blueingress: I don't think there was any guarentee of that?
<blackflow> blueingress: "guarantee"? it can't.  provider "reasonable levels of", it can by isolating it rootfs from the rest of the system and applying an apparmor profile to it, where possible.
<blackflow> *provide
<ntd> openssh and gdm3 have been fixed upstream. vlc2 can easily be bumped to vlc3 (as deb did)
<Sven_vB> blueingress, all apps that run on the same X server need to trust each other. if you want more separation, you can run a separate X server for each snap app.
<Sven_vB> blueingress, you could use an X server that offer VNC login for example
<ntd> reason i'm mentioning this is the questions about xenial security re snap
<blackflow> Sven_vB: but then you share the same nvidia blob with gods know what vulns :)
<Sven_vB> blackflow, you'd only need that for 3D right?
<blackflow> so back to nacc's "don't use the desktop" answer if absolute security is required.
<blackflow> Sven_vB: no. gnome requires hw accel these days.
<tgm4883> Is wayland not the answer?
<blackflow> it is, I hope.
<blueingress> Sven_vB, I will move to 18.04 if there is now X on desktop version.
<Sven_vB> blackflow, yeah don't run gnome in those other X servers. :D
<tgm4883> ntd: while I agree that it looks bad, you're specifically linking to gdm3. Is that used in a default Ubuntu 16.04 install? (IDK, I use Kubuntu)
<ntd> apparently default is lightdm
<tgm4883> it is
<ntd> still we're taliking friggin *gnome*
<nacc> ntd: no, you're talking gdm3 which is not gnome.
<blueingress> blackflow, tgm4883, Thanks. do you use snap apps?
<tgm4883> blueingress: not if I don't have to. Although I believe slack is a snap
<nacc> tgm4883: it is, confined
<blackflow> blueingress: yup
<tgm4883> nacc: apparently not  $ snap list
<tgm4883> No snaps are installed yet. Try 'snap install hello-world'.
<blackflow> PyCharm is so neatly packed up as a snap, so that's the only snap I use, beside the default system ones in Bionic.
<nacc> tgm4883: well, it might *also* be offered as a deb by slack :) but it's a snap yes
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> Yea so is vscode, but I run that from a repo too
<blueingress> blackflow, tgm4883, I have something installed for test... like brave core redis-desktop-manager sublime-text wire
<tgm4883> blueingress: don't get me wrong, I think snaps are probably a good thing overall when done correctly, and eventually we'll all be on wayland so that security issue will be resolved. But I too often see snaps done just to make a snap, which I think is bad
<tonyt> it is grill time once again https://i.imgur.com/EPzafuJ.jpg
<blueingress> tgm4883, snap make linux more like windows. lol
<tgm4883> blueingress: not exactly. The good parts of windows I suppose (being able to release an app that works on all distros of linux)
<leftyfb> tonyt: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tgm4883> tonyt: while I appreciate a good BBQ, that is wildly off topic for this channel
<tonyt> sorry for being off topic. it is friday and thought ide share a cook pic :)
<Sven_vB> tonyt, thanks. :)
<OnceMe> I have an issue installinh system in uefi mode
<OnceMe> Im in uefi bootable usb mode
<OnceMe> and im custom installing partitions
<OnceMe> do I need /boot/efi partition?
<OnceMe> I have / ext4
<EoflaOE> What was your partition table showing? and what error message did it appear?
<OnceMe> i could not load the grub
<OnceMe> it was /dev/sda1 efi
<OnceMe> and then /dev/sda2 ext2
<OnceMe> and then /dev/sda3
<OnceMe> with no type, but 450G used
<pragmaticenigma> OnceMe: Please try to keep everything one one line, it makes it easier to read and follow along. Thanks
<OnceMe> before installation I marked disable secure boot (uefi something) and set some password
<OnceMe> ok thanks
<OnceMe> im not sure why is ext2 though, I thought ext4 is better
<pragmaticenigma> OnceMe: Ext4 is the same as Ext2, with additional features. The filesystem itself is the same.
<OnceMe> ok, what is wrong then
<OnceMe> and why is sda3 unknown filetype
<pragmaticenigma> OnceMe: Have you installed Ubuntu or another distro before with UEFI? IS there a reason for custom partitioning?
<OnceMe> this is installed on fresh hdd, where ubuntu did everything for me
<OnceMe> thats why I expected it to work, out of the box
<OnceMe> I think Im forced now to do custom partitioning
<OnceMe> pragmaticenigma: no, this is the new hdd
<pragmaticenigma> OnceMe: Then I would forgo the custom partition unless you absolutely need it for something.
<OnceMe> ok, but how do I fix this
<OnceMe> I have useless laptop
<pragmaticenigma> !uefi | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnceMe> its not loading grub loader
<OnceMe> I read that
<OnceMe> did not find anything useful, unless I do custom partitioning
<OnceMe> I did (Turn off Secure Boot)
<Elysium3301> What kind of device do you have OnceMe?
<pragmaticenigma> OnceMe: Is it absolutely necassary to install in UEFI mode? If this is the only operating system going to be used on that computer, I'd switch to legacy
<OnceMe> pragmaticenigma: no
<OnceMe> Ill have win8 in dual
<OnceMe> https://youtu.be/LHIIPXw_7o0?t=63
<OnceMe> I have Turn off secure boot
<OnceMe> there
<Elysium3301> Is it one of those Windows tablets by any chance?
<TJ-> OnceMe: what is the actual problem? 1) You can boot the Ubuntu installer in UEFI mode, yes?  2) Does the installer run to completion? 3) Is there no Ubuntu entry in the system's UEFI boot menu when the PC reboots?
<OnceMe> I have UEFI secure boot enabled
<OnceMe> UEFI secure boot is not compatible with the user fof these third parety drivers
<OnceMe> After installation compleytes, ubuntu will assist you in disableing uefi secure boot
<OnceMe> that never happened
<OnceMe> cause I never logged in ubuntu, as i cannot load it
<Sven_vB> sounds strange. wouldn't it need to disable secure boot *before* rebooting? I'd prefer to even prepare such stuff before *installing*.
<Sven_vB> same as my problem with ubiquity… if the steps prone to failure come first, it's way cheaper on time and less destructive.
 * Sven_vB dreams of a world where Ubiquity will do all preseed config validity checks right upfront.
<Sven_vB> or maybe where someone would merge my garbage collection work-around patch into mainline, it's been some years now.
<aidrocsid> About to do an install with my root in my new SSD and my home on one of my HDDs, how big a partition would y'all suggest for the root?
<aidrocsid> Or more to the point, how *small* a partition can I get away with?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: that's not really a support question and more opinion. what works well for one person may not work for you
<Sven_vB> akd
<Sven_vB> sorry
<nacc> aidrocsid: it really depends on how much space you need
<tgm4883> aidrocsid: how big is your SSD
<cim-ios> Anyone tried the 4.18 kernel?
<EoflaOE> cim-ios: Not yet.
<nacc> cim-ios: not ontopic for this channel
<cim-ios> Nacc it is if I am gonna use it on ubuntu
<aidrocsid> 120GB SSD. I want to throw a windows partition on there also with enough space for a couple games.
<aidrocsid> So I'd like to lean toward the slim side
<nacc> cim-ios: it's only supported on 18.10 which is in #ubuntu+1
<nacc> cim-ios: and if you are using a mainline build, it's not supproted at all
<aidrocsid> Is there a general ubuntu discussion channel that's not explicitly support?
<tgm4883> aidrocsid: Slimmist I'd be comfortable with would be 20GB
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | aidrocsid
<ubottu> aidrocsid: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tgm4883> aidrocsid: #ubuntu-discuss
<cim-ios> What kernels does 18.04 support? Besides 4.15
<aidrocsid> Aha
<pragmaticenigma> tgm4883: That isn't what they asked for
<aidrocsid> Thanks <3
<tgm4883> cim-ios: 4.15
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: you sure?
<nacc> cim-ios: that's the only currently supported one
<cim-ios> Hmm ok
<aidrocsid> I don't know what the difference in rule sets between offtopic and discuss is, but I think it's more discuss.
<tgm4883> pragmaticenigma: "general ubuntu discussion channel"....  "ubuntu discussion"... "ubuntu discuss".... "#ubuntu-discuss"
<cim-ios> Thank you guys
<TJ-> aidrocsid: I generally allow 8G initially for /, and 6-8 for /var/ (I use LVM and don't allocate all space to LVs initially - extend them if/when needed)
<aidrocsid> Cool, so like 20ish will probably do the trick. Thanks!
<OnceMe> after fresh ubuntu install and when i restrat it
<OnceMe> I get an error
<OnceMe> platform MSFT..: failed to claim resource 1: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed40ffff] acpi MSFT ...: platform device creation failed: -16
<OnceMe> what to do?
<OnceMe> to press enter or?
<OnceMe> enter did not work
<aidrocsid> Anybody ever set up Ubuntu to use the same swap as Windows?
<nacc> aidrocsid: that doesn't make sense
<EoflaOE> I am sorry that I have to go to sleep now. Goodbye.
<aidrocsid> I mean, the answer may be "no", but it certainly makes sense as a question to ask. I found a potential experimental method, but it requires making a script to reformat the partition when you boot into or out of linux lol
<nacc> aidrocsid: then it's not the 'same'
<nacc> aidrocsid: you are basically asking can i use a partition in windows and then do stuff to use it in linux. of course you can.
<aidrocsid> It'd be the same partition, just different file systems.
<nacc> aidrocsid: you seem to know the answer to your own question then :)
<hggdh> it is the same computer, just different OSes
<aidrocsid> Well, I know the answer to the wonky impractical way of doing it. I suppose now I know the other answer too.
<aidrocsid> I think in the end it's going to be best to just do a windows install on the SSD, though, as then I can actually have room to store some games on it.
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: I would think the amount of effort to get that running stabily outweighs any benefits you gain by it
<aidrocsid> Yeah, totally.
<aidrocsid> I don't like *need* my ubuntu install to be on my SSD, nice as it might be. It moves plenty quick most of the time.
<TJ-> aidrocsid: Windows doesn't use a swap partition, it has a swap file in the NTFS
<aidrocsid> Oh okay, so it's probably included in the install size
<aidrocsid> Still, 8gb won't make it less silly to throw a needless ubuntu partition on my gaming install
<TJ-> aidrocsid: how much RAM does the PC have?
<aidrocsid> 8gb
<TJ-> aidrocsid: then unless you want to Hibernate you don't really need swap. If you do want it to give some headroom I'd use 'zram' instead
<TJ-> !info zram-config | aidrocsid
<ubottu> aidrocsid: zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<TJ-> aidrocsid: ignore 'Upstart' in that description; the maintainer was being tardy not correcting it! It uses systemd now
<aidrocsid> Honestly, the only time I get less performance out of my current ubuntu install than I'd like is when gaming, which the win 10 partition solves.
<inquisitiv3> I'm going to hold an introductory workshop to Linux for my fellow CS students at my university. We are probably talking about 10-20 people and their laptops. I'll guide them trough installing Ubuntu and some other software. What is the simplest distribution method for the ISOs?
<inquisitiv3> I would like to avoid spreading malware by using USB memories.
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: if you properly create ubuntu installation usb drives, they will not have malware on them
<TJ-> inquisitiv3: USB flash devices, or set up a PXE/TFTP/{HTTP/NFS} node
<inquisitiv3> We'll probably install Ubuntu in a VM using Virtual box.
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: then just copy the iso onto each windows desktop
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: or a shared drive
<TJ-> inquisitiv3: in which case the ISO on a network share
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: regardless, your question is not of the ubuntu support nature
<inquisitiv3> leftyfb: I was thinking that maybe I'll get some suggestions (like I got).
<Jordan_U> leftyfb: This still seems within the topic of this channel to me.
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: future reference. This is a support channel. Not discussion or suggestions.
<leftyfb> Jordan_U: We are each entitled to our opinions. Those opinions do not change facts.
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: good luck
<inquisitiv3> leftyfb: Thanks!
<leftyfb> inquisitiv3: If this is going to be a regular event, maybe look into building a proper lab with a PXE server. It's a fun project to learn.
<inquisitiv3> leftyfb: It'll probably be just one or two events, but thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into that if it'll become a regular thing.
<me1t> Hello, I am having trouble getting XRDP to work. VNC works fine. Here is my log output from xrdp-sesman.log, https://bpaste.net/show/71d5a1b1287b
<me1t> Lubuntu 18.04
<Jordan_U> inquisitiv3: It can also be good pedagogically to have them download the iso themselves from ubuntu.com .
<ioria> melt did you set a ~/.xsession  ?
<me1t> i note, when i just run xrdp manually, instead of calling it with systemd, it does work
<me1t> ioria: thank you for helping me. Yes i have it set just like https://www.hiroom2.com/2018/05/07/ubuntu-1804-xrdp-lxde-en/
<ioria> melt what you mean with 'calling it with systemd' ?
<me1t> systemctl start xrdp results in an error, one moment
<ioria> melt it should autostart, iirc
<me1t> https://bpaste.net/show/b274f36169d0 here is the systemctl statuses
<me1t> Yes i agree that it should, i am trying to discover why it will not start, and there is no error that is producing a result on googling
<ioria> melt [Agent: m204-anjinRulez (Running) Total HR: [0.00Kh/s] Miners running [0] GPUs [none active]]    no idea what  can it be
<inquisitiv3> Jordan_U: I considered that, but I think that the LAN doesn't handle 15 people trying to download >1GB ISOs well. Not a timely manor at least.
<ioria> melt  can you paste  /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config  ?
<me1t> ioria, thanks but i dont have that file, here is a paste of the ls of relevant dirs i believe may help https://bpaste.net/show/4efbb5b7eb0e
<ioria> melt  are you sure ? what ubuntu version ?
<me1t> lubuntu 18.04 with latest apt upgrade
<me1t> looking here http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=8316
<pragmaticenigma> melt... those instructions are for Ubuntu 15.04 ... not 18.04... there are some pretty big changes to Ubuntu since then
<me1t> yeah i see
<pragmaticenigma> me1t: have you seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp
<me1t> hmmm no thanks pragmaticenigma trying that now
<ioria> melt  let us know if it works, so we can try something else
<me1t> No, that didn't work, and i tried reinstalling, and now, i cannot get the package to reconfigure.
<me1t> https://bpaste.net/show/670abd1c197e
<me1t> This sucks, I am going to have to start all the way over and kiss 3 more hours of work goodbye
<me1t> Well i have an identical box here, with the same symptoms
<leftyfb> me1t: can I ask why you need RDP to begin with? What's wrong with VNC or something like teamviewer?
<me1t> So we can at least continue troubleshooting. What's next? the colord fix did not dchange it. And also, i believe since i am not getting a /var/log/xrdp.log at all, sesman is the cultprit
<me1t> leftyfb: VNC and teamviewer are installed and working properly. For this, RDP is also needed
<ioria> melt  what is pimp-core ?
<leftyfb> me1t: for what purpose?
<me1t> it is another package that i was installing which Depends on xrdp
<ioria> just the name is disturbing
<me1t> leftyfb: For the purpose of people that are very noob windows users to use our product.
<me1t> ioria: Sorry, you may disregard it, it is part of a monitoring package that we use
<ioria> yep
<me1t> I am on a fresh box now without the apt problem
<ioria> melt  consider that it's not an ubuntu pkg
<me1t> I made that package
<me1t> I know every file in it and what it does.
<me1t> I think i'm going to change some of the Depends to Recommends potentially
<me1t> Can someone show me a healthy sesman log perhaps?
<ioria> melt  the problem ,in mho, is (dpkg: error processing package pimp-core (--configure):) and  2 not fully installed
<me1t> hmm found one from ubuntu 16.04 but it does not give a clue
<me1t> ioria: Please disregard that, I am on a fresh box now where pimp-core is not installed and xrdp is properly installed.
<ioria> melt  and not working ?
<me1t> Yes and it's not starting xrdp service
<me1t> https://bpaste.net/show/19547b9146fb
<ioria> melt ok, try this :  sudo nano /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<me1t> ok
<ioria> melt   put in ti :   allowed_users = anybody
<ioria> melt   save and reboot
<nacc> the lines are truncated on the log, as well (journalctl has a flag to avoid that)
<me1t> weird, there's no xrdp .service files on the 16.04 box
<nacc> me1t: in /lib/systemd/system ?
<dwigton> Having trouble convincing ubunut 18.04 that I want to always boot to the shell. Is there a setting for that in /etc/default/grub?
<ioria> 16.04 should use .service units
<nacc> dwigton: you mean to a tty?
<ioria> dwigton, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<dwigton> nacc yes, probably.
<me1t> it does, but it does not have any for xrdp - really weird
<nacc> dwigton: you can 1) install server; 2) remve the desktop; 3) set a different target as ioria just said :)
<dwigton> ioria: But I have to put that in /boot/grub correct? isn't that auto generated?
<me1t> same results after reboot
<ioria> dwigton, nope
<ioria> melt uname -r, please
<nacc> dwigton: fwiw, you never put anything in /boot/grub
<me1t> 4.15.0-30-generic
<me1t> the first one was updated to 4.15.0-36-generic
<nacc> me1t: can you get the non-truncated log?
<dwigton> ioria: nacc ok I meant /boot/grub/grub.conf I am not sure where to put that line otherwise.
<ioria> dwigton, in terminal (it's a command)
<TJ-> melt: xdrp on 16.04 still uses SysV init script
<nacc> dwigton: still the wrong place :) you don't edit tht file, but /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/*
<nacc> dwigton: but in any case, what ioria said is a command you run as root
<dwigton> Oh duh! sorry. I did not read your response throughly. I assumed it was the same like I saw other people putting directly into the .conf
<nacc> dwigton: which changes the systemd 'target' to non-graphical
<dwigton> thanks.
<me1t> nacc: good idea, i see it is unable to create the pid file, https://bpaste.net/show/791a70b90ac7
<nacc> me1t: yeah, seems easy enough to debug
<me1t> Not sure how to proceed still
<nacc> me1t: does that path exist?
<ioria> melt can confirm that xrdp works ok on lubuntu 18.04
<me1t> yes, /var/run exists
<TJ-> me1t: is there actually a systemd unit file created (maybe under /etc/systemd/system/ ) for that? Because systemd is reaping the process because the pid file doesn't exist, which infers systemd has been told to expect that PID file
<me1t> TJ- no it is using the /lib/systemd/system units that it installed via apt
<TJ-> me1t: I thought you're using 16.04 ?
<me1t> No, i have two boxes of 18.04, and i was comparing to a 16.04 box where it is working
<me1t> This xrdp was working before, i am not sure how it got broken
<TJ-> me1t: oh!!! I must have missed that bit :D
<me1t> God, this was the only last bit before i could be done
<compdoc> me1t, this is ubuntu 18 desktop version?
<TJ-> me1t: the problem is quite obvious. The log reports "Can't open PID file /var/run/xrdp-sesman.pid" but the xrdp-sesman.service file sets PIDFile=@localstatedir@/run/xrdp/xrdp-sesman.pid
<TJ-> me1t: looks like a bug in the package to me
<me1t> swore i created /var/run/xrdp already
<TJ-> me1t: that isn't the issue - the issue the paths are different!
<pragmaticenigma> Doesn't x11vnc have an option for webbrowser viewer?
<me1t> i dont want that i want rdp->vnc like i have always had
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I found the other day a package called "novnc" for that
<pragmaticenigma> me1t: The thought was, with the webbrowser client, your customer wouldn't need to install a viewer at all. They could just navigate to the site like "http://www.example.com:5800" and they'd encounter a VNC session that runs inside a web browser
<me1t> Good ingo
<me1t> I have a developer helping me now. He believes that we have purged some packages along the way that were needed by xrdp
<pragmaticenigma> me1t: There wouldn't be a need for a translation from another protocol... any webbrowser would work (the version I'm familiar with did require Java plugin, but I think that's no longer the case in newer versions)
<me1t> Yes
<me1t> SMH - spent 2 hours fighting this - and he fixed in 10 mins
<TJ-> looks to me like the mention of "pidfile="/var/run/xrdp-sesman.pid" " in rc.d/xrdp is where the conflict is arising
<me1t> TJ- no, it was missing some apport and pyython package
<TJ-> you mean the packages were in a broken state?
<me1t> no, i had previously removed packages that were needed but xrdp did not have them as a dependency correctly
<me1t> dev says "https://bpaste.net/show/174c824aee27"
<TJ-> me1t: well, all those apport and python packages are the crash-report tooling, nothing to do with xrdp
<me1t> TJ-: ah, looks like apt knows correctly - and tey are needed by it - so i goofed when i purged them
<me1t> further, my dev has found some issues with our ini file which he is parsing up now
<TJ-> me1t: none of those packages would have affected the core problem; which was that systemd was expecting the PID file at a different location - that is either down to a bug in the Ubuntu package or something you changed, or some manual install you did
<TJ-> me1t: if you changed something, then purging and re-installing may well have fixed it
<me1t> Yes
<me1t> Well, he's working away now. Thanks for the help guys! It was good to learn some more about how these systems work
<plus2equalsme> The wiki seems to be out of date. Which iso should I use to install a non-server command line only system?
<nacc> plus2equalsme: why don't you want server?
<plus2equalsme> nacc: primary purpose is a plex media server on ancient (but still 64bit) hardware (even lubuntu runs sluggishly). I don't need all the webserver stuff on it, although something to allow me to transfer files to it over the network would be nice
<TJ-> plus2equalsme: the -server installer doesn't install a web-server if you don't select it, you get the option to select which 'server' services to install
<plus2equalsme> TJ: that seems to be the missing information, thank you, I will try it.
<TJ-> plus2equalsme: sounds to me like using the -server installer and install just openssh-server may be sufficient
<plus2equalsme> thank you TJ
<TJ-> plus2equalsme: you should get to this screen: https://www.maketecheasier.com/assets/uploads/2017/03/nextcloud-select-packages-to-install-ubuntu-server-e1490327298167.png
<tgm4883> plus2equalsme: the -server ISO is what you want. I do something similar although I run the plex docker container on it
<TJ-> plus2equalsme: deselect "LAMP server" to avoid Apache/MySql/PHP, choose "OpenSSH server" for remote access
<tgm4883> plus2equalsme: but as TJ- suggested, you'll get a screen that lets you select options
<plus2equalsme> Perfect, thank you TJ and tgm4883 Time to download a new iso and get to work
<plus2equalsme> Download from https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server or a different link?
<TJ-> plus2equalsme: yes, or if you want more detail/options http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/bionic/daily/current/
<plus2equalsme> I'd prefer something just a bit more stable than a daily release
<nacc> plus2equalsme: that's not a daily release.
<nacc> plus2equalsme: it's the daily copy of the iso
<nacc> plus2equalsme: meaning it requires fewer updates to download
<nacc> plus2equalsme: install from daily iso and apt update/upgrade == install from release iso and apt update/upgrade
<[Eli]> Hello guys, if I install Ubuntu 18.10 beta or Ubuntu 18.10 beta daily will I be able to update to the final release when it's available on the 18th or will I need to do a clean install?
<[Eli]> Thanks in advance.
<TJ-> [Eli]: you'll have what is released on the ISO before the ISO is released :)
<TJ-> [Eli]: ISOs are just a snapshot at an instant in time of the state of the packages in the archive
<plus2equalsme> ah, I understand now, thank you nacc
<plus2equalsme> Oy,someone in my neighborhood is using up all the bandwidth!
<[Eli]> @TJ-, Thanks, but I'm not too sure, I want to install the beta now and then just update to the final when it's released, will I be able to do that or not?
<nacc> [Eli]: short answer, yes. you should be updating every day like anyone else :)
<nacc> [Eli]: you don't 'just update to the final' when it's released. you keep your system up to date like anything else.
<[Eli]> @nacc, thanks, so if I install the daily build this will keep updating then.
<[Eli]> I won't need to do anything special.
<plus2equalsme> [Eli] coming from a mostly mac or windows background?
<nacc> [Eli]: why are you installing a beta?
<[Eli]> Yes @plus2equalsme
<nacc> [Eli]: if you are not experienced with ubuntu, you should stick to LTS unless you have a reason not to. So 18.04.
<[Eli]> @nacc, because I have been trying another Linux, but it has some HiDPI issues and I like the improvements overall in the upcoming Ubuntu, so I rahter just do a clean install right now rather than wait for the 18th.
<plus2equalsme> Ah, gotcha [Eli] *nix alphas and betas do not work anywhere near the same way they do with mac and windows. You won't have to do anything special, for the most part you're just getting everything early
<nacc> [Eli]: and you understand you will have to upgrade in ~9 months?
<nacc> [Eli]: and every 6-9 months after that, for the next two years?
<nacc> (a little less than two  years)
<[Eli]>  [Eli]: and you understand you will have to upgrade in ~9 months? hmmm how so??
<nacc> [Eli]: non-LTS are only supported for 9 months
<hggdh> [Eli]: because 18.10 is only supported for 9 months
<nacc> [Eli]: I'm fairly confident in saying you should use 18.04
<nacc> [Eli]: what "improvements" are you referring to that are relevant?
<[Eli]> Ok nacc, thanks.
<plus2equalsme> anyone have the pretty bargraph that explains the LTS/non LTS life cycle?
<[Eli]> nacc, I basically like the fact that supposedly this version has higher HiDPI support and also I like the new enhancements to the GUI.
<bprompt> [Eli]:    bear in mind that Even Year and on April releases, namely LTS, are supported for 5 years, nonLTS are just for supported till the next one comes out
<nacc> plus2equalsme: this? https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<plus2equalsme> that's the one nacc might be an easy way to explain why 18.10 might not be such a good idea
<[Eli]> @bprompt, so do LTS releases also get all the latest goodies too such as the latest Nautilus for instance? I'm a little confused on how it works.
<[Eli]> I know the 18.10 will bring the new Gnome etc. will people in the current LTS get this too when it's released?
<nacc> [Eli]: no
<nacc> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<nacc> [Eli]: read those
<[Eli]> Alright, thanks @nacc for that info.
<Edisto> is ther e aplace to get previous kernels that ubuntu has had recently?
<Edisto> in particular i need kernel 4.15.0-33
<nacc> Edisto: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-image-4.15.0-33-generic
<nacc> you can download individual debs from p.u.c; but you'll need to find all the dependencies, etc.
<nacc> Edisto: are you trying to determine if there was a regression
<Edisto> nacc: Switched to Kubuntu and it came with 29. Upgrading to anything above 33 breaks my amdgpu-pro drivers
<jcdutton> Edisto, -33 should still be installed
<jcdutton> look ls /boot
<Edisto> jcdutton: I did a clean install. It's only 34 and 36
<Edisto> hmm... even 29 is missing
<jcdutton> Edisto, how much spare space has /boot got?
<Edisto> jcdutton: how do I tell?
<jcdutton> df
<Edisto> i dont see /boot but if its part of my regular drive i have 24% used only out of 500gigs
<Edisto> brb rebooting
<plus2equalsme> something odd going on with this server install. I never did get the package option, but it did offer me a bunch of snaps, of which I didn't select any, however, on first boot cloud-init is currently running
<bray90820_> Can someone help me get the BCM 4331 wifi card workin on my macbook pro with the latest LTS
<EliterFFC> I've been trying to get Samba to host a shared folder that I can access from my Windows box. Every time I try to connect to the shared folder over the network on my Windows box, it never seems to work.
<EliterFFC> I've tried several tutorials online, and I'm not really sure what's going on.
<EliterFFC> I was wondering if it could be a security thing on the Windows side.
#ubuntu 2018-10-06
<rfm> EliterFFC, Windows settings are off-topic here, but there are a bunch of settings that disable network file sharing, try a web search for something like "windows 10 turn on file and printer sharing"
<JiZhanHuang> Hello
<JiZhanHuang> Could someone recommend (combinations of) books or study materials that both introduce Computer Science and Ubuntu Linux?
<JiZhanHuang> Please
<riotz> lol
<JiZhanHuang> I am a newbie but I am using Ubuntu now
<riotz> yeah we can see that from your question
<riotz> computer science has not much to do with the operating system youre using
<JiZhanHuang> okay thanks...
<riotz> but well.. welcome to the better side of life! :)
<EriC^^> JiZhanHuang: mit has open courseware
<JiZhanHuang> oh. so what i need is actually documentations of Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> also maybe check udemy for linux courses
<riotz> yeah.. or linux documentation
<riotz> debian will do great aswell.
<riotz> or simply get a linux commandline book that will help you to get up and running with the most important commands
<JiZhanHuang> thanks all :)
<JiZhanHuang> So for newbie like me, the 1st step is just like to learn how to drive a car but no need to learn how the car is manufactured.
<JiZhanHuang> :)
<riotz> yeah kinda.. you first learn to drive the car and maybe manufacture a car seat
<riotz> or a door before going for the whole thing
<JiZhanHuang> thanks :)
<riotz> and driving cars is pretty much different then manufacturing a seat
<riotz> so you wont find many books helping you with both at once.. you need two books
<riotz> :D
<JiZhanHuang> oh you mentioned Debian documentation and Ubuntu Documentation are compatible and both helpful?
<riotz> more or less compatible yes
<riotz> so if you dont find your answer with ubuntu keyword try debian
<riotz> but you probably better start with something like this https://ryanstutorials.net/linuxtutorial/
<Bashing-om> !manual | JiZhanHuang
<ubottu> JiZhanHuang: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<JiZhanHuang> wow thanks Bashing-om :) but this laptop is 32-bit and have upgraded to 18.04
<JiZhanHuang> have been*
<Bashing-om> JiZhanHuang: Basic premises remain the same , just different buttons .
<Bashing-om> JiZhanHuang: except networking .. a big change in 18.04 .
<bray90820_> Is there any way to swipe through full screen apps?
<bray90820_> *Fulldcreen
<Toadisattva> alt+tab?
<bray90820_> Any way to get back to the desktop/ have multiple full screen apps open at once
<JiZhanHuang> and i wish to ask: what is the alternatives to Adobe Acrobat Pro XI providing functions most similar to Acrobat?
<bray90820_> What I really want is one Fullscreen app in a workspace
<Toadisattva> you can do multiple desktops and switch between them, I don't know the shortcut for that offhand though
<bray90820_> Control+Alt+Up
<bray90820_> Now if I could have the desktops be left and right instead of up and down everything would be perfect
<JiZhanHuang> What is the Linux alternatives to Adobe Acrobat Pro XI that providing functions most the same as Adobe Acrobat Pro XI?
<Tin_man> doubt you going to get that close of an alternative.  they are general alternatives.. Try https://alternativeto.net/
<Tin_man> you're*
<Tin_man> JiZhanHuang, might try https://code-industry.net/masterpdfeditor/
<JiZhanHuang> wow cool i haven't googled out that. thanks Tin_man :)
<Tin_man> no problem, hope it's what you can use
<MannyLNJ> Question: I have a hard drive in a http://iodd.kr/wordpress/product/iodd-2531/ which I have various ISO images to boot systems from. I want to add i-nex to the Xbuntu ISO's so I can do benchmarking from a live CD. What is the easiset way to do this? Some places I will be at I won't have internet access so don't say install it to the live cd each time. I can't use an ISO with persistance because the drive looks for a folder
<MannyLNJ> named ISO and then each ISO in it is treated as a DVD image.
<rfm> MannyLNJ, there are instructions for how to create a custom live CD in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization but I don't know how up-to-date it is
<MannyLNJ> rfm, thanls
<rfm> MannyLNJ, but it might be easier just to download the .deb files you need to install the other software to the portable disk and install them every time (wouldn't need net access)
<MannyLNJ> rfm You gave me an idea.  Can you tell me how to install the .deb after it is downloaded? I only know how to use apt-get to install
<rfm> MannyLNJ, "dpkg -i path-to-the.deb
<qwefytuoityty> ?
<MannyLNJ> rfm, thanks but my idea failed. I was going to edit the Live CD ISO with ISO Master and add the file to the desktop but I can't directly do that
<kunta> hola everyone
<kunta> I'm having trouble with formatting a USB drive, can anybody give a hand?
<kunta> Using Lubuntu
<Dreaman> lubuntu channel
<Dreaman> ask
<kunta> <kunta> I'm trying to format a USB drive using Gparted. It appears to have 29.10GB of unallocated space (32GB drive) and when I try to create a new partition it asks to create a partition table first - but whenever I try and do that the following errors appear (for both GPT and msdos table types ) : 1. Libparted error - Input/output error during write on /dev/sdc | 2. Could not stat device /dev/sdc - no such file or directory.
<kunta> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<kumul> it seems like it unmounted on its own?
<kumul> oh, left
<cfhowlett> try a different drive
<kumul> cfhowlett, left
<fredlinhares> Hi! I am trying to use SDL2 to create an app (libsdl2-dev), and I get "No Vulkan support in video driver" when using SDL_Vulkan_LoadLibrary.
<fredlinhares> Was SDL2 built without Vulkan?
<dman777> how do I give my non root user access to /dev/tty0 so it can start X?
<ekshunya> hi, I installed wine, using "sudo apt install wine", couldn't find it's icon.
<ekshunya> anyone help regarding this?
<Ben64> ekshunya: explain what you're trying to accomplish
<ekshunya> Actually, my friend uses wine, he install windows software by wine... he said "software was installed, but he doesn't know how to uninstall them, he said he couldn't find it's even icon"
<ekshunya> then i tried, I install on my system. and I also couldn't find its icon.
<ekshunya> so i can open it and do installation and uninstallation from it.
<aidrocsid> Can anyone point me toward a bootable USB making utility that works in Ubuntu?
<aidrocsid> Preferably without having to use WINE
<lotuspsychje> aidrocsid: the ubuntu usb creator
<aidrocsid> Oh awesome, thanks!
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot drives
<joshumax> Hey, does anyone know if there's any sort of "inverse wubi" that loop mounts an NTFS image from a Linux partition and bootstraps windows from that?
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: wubi is depraced, what are you trying to do exactly?
<joshumax> lotuspsychje: I'm not trying to get wubi unfortunately. My daily driver is 18.04 and I have my partition scheme juuust right. However I need to access Windows to play a game that requires beyond what Virtualbox can support. I was wondering if there was a tool to boot Windows, from an image, inside an ext4 partition?
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: i think duaboot would be the more usefull option
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: i have seen an online virtual game emulator once online, but i forgot its name
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: see also wine, playonlinux,steam and the #gamingonlinux community
<joshumax> lotuspsychje: Funny story, I'm actually a full-time Wine dev
<joshumax> Unfortunately the game I'm trying to play is sea of theives
<joshumax> Which requires a host of UWP support libs and is heavily encumbered by DRM
<lotuspsychje> right
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza ^# lotuspsychje!
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: think best bet will be dualboot
<joshumax> lotuspsychje: Arrrghhhhhh... I was hoping to avoid repartitioning :/
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: you could ask in #gamingonlinux if they know a way for your game..but i doubt
<joshumax> lotuspsychje: Hmm...know anything about paperspace?
<lotuspsychje> joshumax: check this https://gaming.liquidsky.com/ or lookup other cloud gaming services
<yelowfish> hi all.is it possible to password protect (not encrypt) a folder that is located on ext. drive?
<Tin_man> You can just change the directories permissions to 700 (which equals to rwx------ which means no access at all for everybody, except full access for the owner). This INFO FROM >>> https://askubuntu.com/questions/613517/is-there-a-way-i-can-password-protect-a-folder-without-encrypting-compressing
<yelowfish> Tin_man, i think i read that before.tested it already.not working
<Tin_man> yelowfish, how did you test, that it didn't work? (I don't know my self) I use 7-Zip, and password the folder (but it encrypts it)
<yao_ziyuan> a bad sector has been found and marked as bad on my mechanical hard drive. which tool can tell me the number of that bad sector?
<yelowfish> Tin_man, tested it on an external drive
<Tin_man> wonder why it didn't work. Because it's a external drive?
<yelowfish> im avoiding encryption..password protect will do
<yelowfish> thats what i thought too
<Tin_man> for my regular docs i use Libre Office Writer, which you can password protect, but I think it encrypts also..
<yelowfish> yes,im doing that as well.but i want the whole folder with mix contents
<Tin_man> I don't know of a way, maybe a 3 party software out there somewhere.
<yelowfish> Tin_man, tnx man
<jas> i just zip and then openssl enc -e -aes-256-ctr ...external drive might possibly ignore permissions
<jas> asks for a password
<jas> so i guess password+encrypt
<Tin_man> np
<yelowfish> jas il consider that
<jas> openssl enc -e -aes-256-ctr -in /home/you/file -out /home/you/encrypted
<Tin_man> yelowfish, have you tried setting permissions on your Hdd, and then copying to external?
<jas> for decryption -e becomes -d
<jas> not the simplest solution but pretty damn secure :D
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: smart test with disktools
<yao_ziyuan> lotuspsychje: you mean the tool called "Disks"?
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: yes
<yao_ziyuan> i'm viewing the smart data with "Disks".
<yao_ziyuan> it tells me that one sector is pending reallocation.
<yao_ziyuan> but doesn't tell me which one.
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: can you pastebin the report to the channel volunteers might having a look
<yao_ziyuan> 1 sector is currently pending rellocation. that's the only bad smart attribute.
<yao_ziyuan> ok, which sector that is doesn't matter to me...
<lotuspsychje> yao_ziyuan: you can ask about that in ##hardware if you want
<yao_ziyuan> it's all managed by the disk, right?
<laughingtiger> I've got a strange problem, three days ago, I tried ubuntu 18.04, the sound was ok, but now I tried it again, got no sound.
<laughingtiger> debian, linux mint, kde or cinnamon, all no sound .
<laughingtiger> how can I have sound on ubuntu three days ago, but havn
<laughingtiger> havn't it now?
<laughingtiger> I gotta eat sth,starving to death. this is really strange, first I got no sound on debian, then I tried ubuntu live, had sound, then today even ubuntu have no sound.
<laughingtiger> any kind of help is truly appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> !sound | laughingtiger
<ubottu> laughingtiger: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> laughingtiger: probably a kernel issue there
<lotuspsychje> laughingtiger: to debug, you might wanna lookup your dmesg/syslog logs
<laughingtiger> lotuspsychje, sorry I went out
<laughingtiger> lotuspsychje, everything has been checked I still can't understand why three days ago, ubuntu gave sound but now it is the same with debian or mint.
<laughingtiger> also, why ubuntu 18 has no proprietary driver section in settings like before?
<EoflaOE> DO you mean "Software & Updates" "Additional Drivers" tab?
<laughingtiger> EoflaOE, thanks I will check that out
<EoflaOE> laughingtiger: You are welcome.
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, yes
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: in terminal>  sudo apt install inxi
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: let me know when done
<OnceMe> i cant install ubuntu on my acer aspire laptop... it had linpus installed
<OnceMe> I could probably install it in legacy boot mode, but I need windows in dual too, so I need to use UEFI
<OnceMe> BIOS version is 1.11
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, should I put the output of inxi here?
<EoflaOE> Outputs to pastebin
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: in terminal>   inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, http://termbin.com/x6au
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: amixer > nip.pir
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: aplay -L >> nip.pir
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: aplay -l >> nip.pir
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: cat nip.pir|nc termbin.com 9999
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, http://termbin.com/aed4
<cim209> wow kubuntu is still 600mb left alone all day
<OnceMe> can someone help me?
<cim209> OnceMe, you need a boot loader
<OnceMe> ok, and how do I do that?
<cim209> OnceMe, why can't you install ubuntu on a laptop?
<cim209> you've given zero insights
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, could this be a hardware malfunction?
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: explain what occurred when you ran the command above
<OnceMe> https://pastebin.com/Wx5nhiJg I hope this is clear enough
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, some output but no sound.
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: speaker-test -sysdefault:PCH -c2
<laughingtiger> it repeating the time interval
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: speaker-test -Dsysdefault:PCH -c2
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, this command gives an error, says "-s invalid argument"
<laughingtiger> speaker-test 1.1.3 "-s option invalid " or sth like that.
<OnceMe> any help?
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: try this one
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: speaker-test -Dfront:PCH -c2
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: your sound isn't muted, you might try to determine if you have sound booted to livecd/liveusb to rule out anything you may have installed or done post installation that may have borked your sound capability
<RoscoePColtrane> laughingtiger: you should have heard sound at least once by now
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, the same with the first speaker-test command. I heard no sound so far. I've tried live usb, like I said, three days ago, live version gave sound but now it doesn't.
<laughingtiger> RoscoePColtrane, idk what's happening. but thank you anyway. probably this computer should be sent back.
<OnceMe> help me mpeople
<lotuspsychje> !patience | OnceMe
<ubottu> OnceMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lotuspsychje> OnceMe: instead of repeasting for help, try to re-ask your question once in a while to the channel (all-in-one line) with all your details
<OnceMe> https://pastebin.com/Wx5nhiJg - question
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | OnceMe start here, read carefully first
<ubottu> OnceMe start here, read carefully first: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OnceMe> I read that last night
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: one for you ^^:p
<OnceMe> in fact EriC^^helped me install and resolve this issue on my pc (that was 2 years ago), but now Ive got a new laptop
<OnceMe> and Im booting in uefi mode and everything, but grub cannot be found from some reason
<demu> what is the meaning of  "shadows" in the context "completely shadows a file with same name in /etc/netplain"
<RoscoePColtrane> demu: you mean /etc/netplan don't you?...instead of "plain"
<demu> RoscoePCltrane: yes
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<demu> https://netplan.io/reference section "General structure"
<ducasse> demu: ask the author(s) of that document, it's not an ubuntu support question
<demu> ducasse: thx!
<ducasse> demu: you can try #netplan, for example
<demu> ducasse: I will tomorrow, it is getting late. thx again!
<ducasse> demu: np
<bobdobbs> My system is running both php7.1 and php7.2.  I'd like to enable the curl module for 7.1. However, on nmy system the command 'phpenmod' is intercepted by php7.2
<bobdobbs> Is there another way I can enable the module? Like, I figure that the command 'phpenmod' does some stuff that I can probably do myself manually
<blackflow> bobdobbs: yes, symlinks somewhere in /etc/php...
<blackflow> I don't have access to a php installation right now to check but it's basically symlinking, like apache sites-enabled and sites-available are symlinking.
<bobdobbs> oh yup
<blackflow> $1M question tho: why do you have two PHP versions like that in the same namespace... what problem does that solve.
<bobdobbs> ikr
<bobdobbs> this is my local webdev environment and I honestly have no idea how or why I have two php's installed
<bobdobbs> oh, I think I remember
<blackflow> so why not drop 7.1
<bobdobbs> I had 7.1 and then upgraded. But the upgrade broke some stuff. I can't remember which stuff.
<blackflow> doesn't sound like you have regular ubuntu installation theere, in which installing both at the same time would not be possible
<bobdobbs> I've got apache using php7.1 via fpm. But if I remove that, and push apache to use 7.2 I might have to install and maybe even conf a bunch of modules
<bobdobbs> so for the moment I'd rather just keep using 7.1
<blackflow> bobdobbs: apache via fpm doesn't care about php version
<blackflow> it's fastcgi, and httpd doesn't care what's on the other side of the socket
<bobdobbs> oh yup. I getcha
<bobdobbs> It wasn't apache that broke. It was the apps using it.
<blackflow> which ubuntu is this?
<bobdobbs> 18.04
<blackflow> well 7.2 is the standard in bionic, so normal package installations should all just work with 7.2. if you have 7.1 there you've broken it.
<blackflow> and php apps shouldn't break on switch from 7.1 to 7.2, unless they're relying one of these:   http://php.net/manual/en/migration72.incompatible.php
<bobdobbs> yeah, they shouldn't have broken. I'm basically just hosting a bunch of wordpress sites
<bobdobbs> but for some reason, and somehow they broke.
<bobdobbs> I can't remember how. It was so long ago.
<bobdobbs> ok, so I couldn't figure out how to enable php-curl for php7.1. So maybe I should properly switch to php7.2 after all. How do I get php7.1-fpm to stop intercepting php requests, and get php7.2-fpm to take over?
<bobdobbs> oh wait. I did it. it was easy
<bobdobbs> 'service php7.1-fpm stop', 'service php7.2 start'. duh.
<TaZeR> now thats skillz
<EoflaOE> Hi R13ose
<R13ose> Hi EoflaOE
<R13ose> My laptop is not waking up if I let my computer to sit on for awhile, the monitor turns off and then I can't wake my computer back up.  Why?
<EoflaOE> have you used the power button and keyboard/mouse to wake the computer up?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I think so
<EoflaOE> and none of them wakes the computer up (not turning on to switch users screen)?
<R13ose> Yep.  I can't tell why.
<EoflaOE> Looking up the reason of the issue...
<EoflaOE> actually I have to eat food and look up the issue
<R13ose> Thanks
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<R13ose> Hi
<dariken> can't get dualboot to work on 18.04, trying to put on different ssd than windows and it always goes to grub prompt
<dariken> both fedora and centos worked fine
<littlejohnny> Hi, after installing and configuring nullmailer, logically i would receive emails from "*** SECURITY information for hostname" myuser@mydomain.com(eg. if there has been a user authentication failure). mydomain.com is set under/etc/mailname but how do you change the 'myuser' part? anyone know how to change that sender address when these emails get sent out from the system?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: isn't the myuser@ the username used to authenticate to the MTA (SMTP server) nullmailer is connecting to?
<BluesKaj> dariken, run sudo update-grub on on one of the other dustos and it will thwn include ubintu in grub's menu ,
<TJ-> littlejohnny: otherwise, it's in the "From:" field of the email file being generated that is passed to nullmailer
<BluesKaj> err distros
<TJ-> err: not enough coffee
<BluesKaj> yeah TJ- , going for my 2nd cup :-)
<littlejohnny> TJ-, no, the myuser@ is the user of ubuntu.  Yes its probably in that "From: " field of the email file being generated but how can i find that file to change the from field?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, basically its root sending out those mails. but i want to change the FROM address
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm not familiar enough with nullmailer; I was advising from reading the docs. I presume you need to look at whatever is generating the email that is being sent :)
<TJ-> littlejohnny: is it perhaps using an email template file?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, nullmailer is just a sendmail emulator
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I know - so what is actually creating the email that nullmailer is sending? That's where you need to look.
<littlejohnny> TJ-, not sure.  I thought it would be grabbing the user from gecos field /etc/passwd but i dont know now
<TJ-> littlejohnny: apparently it is 'sudo'
<ioria> littlejohnny, don't you have a /etc/nullmailer/adminaddr   file ?
<littlejohnny> ioria, yes and thats the email it sends TO. not sends FROM.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: the message is from sudo, the subject is hard-coded. I'd presume it'd be sent from root@hostname - is that what you see ?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, sometimes i see root, sometimes i see myUbuntuUser@hostname which is what i want to change
<littlejohnny> depending on which user made the authentication failure
<TJ-> littlejohnny: see "man sudoers" and the sections about the options mailto, mailsub, mail_badpass and others - I don't see any mention of being able to set the mailfrom
<TJ-> littlejohnny: sorry, yes I do! it has a "mailfrom" option which says "mailfrom      Address to use for the “from” address when sending warning and error mail..."
<littlejohnny> TJ-, thanks but how do i configure or change that?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: read "man visudo"
<jas> @c2f 39
<jas> 102°F
<EoflaOE> R13ose, is your hard drive SATA? If so, what is your SATA mode?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I am not sure.  How do I check?
<R13ose> Also my computer crashes a lot if I open too many tabs in Opera Browser.
<EoflaOE> On the terminal, execute "lspci | grep SATA". If nothing returned, then your HDD is IDE. If it returned "SATA Controller [IDE mode]", switch to AHCI in the BIOS Settings.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: it is in AHCI mode
<EoflaOE> I am still looking...
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Can you post the output of "cat /sys/power/mem_sleep" so I can know which sleep type you're using? Mine is "shallow".
<R13ose> EoflaOE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RWwMnJSn6
<EoflaOE> Are you sure that when you try to wake up the computer turns on, but the screen is all blank? Or does it not turn on at all?
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  i opened up sudo visudo but it doesnt have MAILFROM in there. should i add it? and where is that option MAILFROM explained in sudoers manpage?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: maybe it will turn on but I am too fast
<EoflaOE> Do you mean that the screen is blank completely?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: when you do "man sudoers" you can search (it's using 'less' as the pager) by pressing / then typing the search term, so /mailfrom then press enter. press 'n' for next match in the same search direction, or '?' to search backwards from current location
<TJ-> R13ose: there's a known bug for XFCE/Xubuntu with lightdm/light-locker whereby if you put the PC to sleep by closing the lid (e.g. a laptop) when the PC wakes up the monitor will be turned off! Switching to another tty proves it is working, e.g. Alt+Ctrl+F2 to get tty2
<littlejohnny> TJ-, got it thanks. So if MAILFROM is not inside sudoers, do i add it with "Defaults  mailfrom=user@domain.com  ?"
<R13ose> TJ-: I am on Kubuntu
<SuntopK> Hello, I need help rolling back drivers apparently a software update I lost my 3d ability (wayland is gone) and I have a Radeon R7 360, for some reason I cannot find or figure out how to go back to the previous drivers (or rollback the most recent update)
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes but seems the laptop is on.  I don't close the lid
<EoflaOE> So you used "Suspend" in the KDE start menu or power menu. Is that right?
 * SuntopK sits and waits.
<blackflow> SuntopK: apt doesn't support downgrades really. without filesystem checksums, the only way is to try reinstall previous versions manually, one by one, of each package. /var/log/apt/history.log can help you figure out which those are
<blackflow> SuntopK: however... I'd rather try to figure out what went wrong and see if it's fixable.
<blackflow> s/filesystem checksums/filesystem snapshots/
<R13ose> EoflaOE: nope.  I just leave the laptop on
<SuntopK> Blackflow: it is not that there is any issue, just lost the 3d ability this was after the most recent update. :( I guess I AM SOL because I dont know if I even have the archives
<littlejohnny> TJ-, i changed it like that but i am still receiving emails from myuser instead of the email i provided in "mailfrom"
<TJ-> littlejohnny: yes, that looks correct. Instead of adding it to the system /etc/sudoers file you can drop it into a file of its own e.g. /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom which can be included from /etc/sudoers by removing the # (comment) from the start of the line "#includedir /etc/sudoers.d" in /etc/sudoers
<blackflow> SuntopK: thing with Wayland is, it's stil highyl experimental and there be warts. You shouldn't be using it unless you're prepared (and know how to) fix issues like this
<SuntopK> -_-
<blackflow> SuntopK: the apt archives are under /var/cache/apt/archives/
<littlejohnny> TJ-, that sounds like a better way instead of modifiying the sudoers file. But now that i have edited the sudoers file i am still not receiving mails from the address i specified. :(
<SuntopK> okay
<EoflaOE> R13ose: What about posting an output of "cat /sys/power/state"? Does it have "disk"?
<R13ose> My laptop is so slow.
<blackflow> littlejohnny: chmod 440  the files in /etc/sudoers.d/   or they won't be applicable
<TJ-> littlejohnny: check the setting is valid with "sudo -l"
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes I see disk
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  it is there when i did "sudo -l"
<littlejohnny> but still sending it as my user
<TJ-> littlejohnny: hehehe I think its playing silly beggars with you :)
<EoflaOE> Go to the KDE System Settings. You should see Energy Saving. Did you see that?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: which notification are you receiving? the mailfrom - as I read it - applies for badpass but not necessarily to confirm a successful login
<SuntopK> Okay I found them I have installed them I hope this works (fingers crosssed)
<littlejohnny> TJ-, for bad pass yes. i am deliberately putting bad password and receiving mail from myuser
<TJ-> littlejohnny: OK, and did you enclose the email address inside double quotes as "mailfrom" says you need to do, to avoidi the @ being interpreted as a sudoer command ?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yes i have
<TJ-> littlejohnny: as in Defaults mailfrom="user@mydomain.com@
<littlejohnny> :(
<TJ-> oops, s/@/"/
<TJ-> littlejohnny: hmmm, let me try it here
<littlejohnny> but put the same amount of spaces between "Defaults" and the mailfrom
<littlejohnny> like the other Defaults ones
<littlejohnny> in other words i did not put one space netween "Defaults" and "mailfrom"
<R13ose> EoflaOE: yes I see that
<littlejohnny> TJ-
<TJ-> littlejohnny: OK, I totally misread the part about the #includedir - the "#" MUST be there, it's not a comment prefix its part of the command Grrrr! talk about obtuse syntax; reminds of significant invisible whitespace in Python!
<EoflaOE> Can you try to disable "Screen Energy Saving" on these 3 tabs, AC Power, Battery, and Low Battery if it is checked?
<R13ose> Done
<EoflaOE> Can you see if it fixes this problem?
<blackflow> TJ-: yeah I hate that. sudoers, apparmor profiles, stupid things.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: okay, I will not do anything for a bit.
<littlejohnny> TJ-, ok cause that was the other problem i was going to tell you about, if i wanted to create the file like you said within sudoers.d.  It gave me a syntax error but i put the # back. But anyway, the main problem is the mailfrom isnt working.  let me try create the file.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: while waiting for that, what about my opera crashing?
<blackflow> littlejohnny: if you include files from sudoers.d, those have to be chmodded 440
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I've got additional issues here; I ran a manual logrotate a couple days ago and just discovered there are now no rsyslog logs (syslog/kern.log/auth.log) !
<littlejohnny> blackflow, thanks i will give it those permissions now
<TJ-> blackflow: I've got files chmod 460 there; they work too.
<blackflow> TJ-: that's a weird perm, but I suppose it'd work as long as its o-w
<TJ-> littlejohnny: generally you do "sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers.d/myfile" and that sorts everything out
<TJ-> blackflow: yeah, and ownership 0:0 I think
<varaindemian> I have random freezes on ubuntu 18.04 to the point that I cannot move the cursor and I have to hold the power button on my laptop. Can you help me identify what causes these freezes?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Each tab uses some resources. If the tab is a high number, then it uses too many resources.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: how many are too many tabs?
<blackflow> varaindemian: nvidia driver?
<TJ-> varaindemian: check /var/log/kern.log for hardware lockups, possibly the GPU driver
<EoflaOE> R13ose: At about 50+ tabs open
<varaindemian> blackflow: what do you mena?
<varaindemian> Oh srry
<varaindemian> no
<varaindemian> I have no nvidia
<TJ-> varaindemian: there's been a lot of that with Intel i915 recently
<varaindemian> i5 5300u
<littlejohnny> TJ-, ok, so inside /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom  i put one line containing "Defaults mailfrom=WhateverUser@domain.com" and then do sudo visudo -f /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom ?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: how do I know how many tabs are open?
<blackflow> varaindemian: I asked because there are known issues with the default nvidia proprietary driver... at least, were. and those were the symptoms.
<varaindemian> I see. No vidia graphics card on my machine
<blackflow> littlejohnny: Defaults mailfrom="whateveruser@domain.com"
<TJ-> littlejohnny: Defaults mailfrom="WhateverUser@domain.com"
<TJ-> varaindemian: check /var/log/kern.log for clues
<littlejohnny> yes sorry forgot that. let me try it
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Try "Tab Counter" by "daawesomep". It counts all tabs.
<varaindemian> tons of messges in /var/log/kern/log
<varaindemian> tons of messges in /var/log/kern.log
<TJ-> varaindemian: show us the end: "pastebinit <( tail -n 500 /var/log/kern.log )"
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  i already made the mistake and now i cannot sudo anything. omg.
<littlejohnny> its giving me error
<littlejohnny> everytime i sudo
<TJ-> littlejohnny: you used visudo for all your changes?
<littlejohnny> >>> /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom: syntax error near line 1 <<<
<blackflow> littlejohnny: visudo should've prevented syntax errors
<varaindemian> TJ-: is pastebinit a program?
<TJ-> varaindemian: it is yes
<littlejohnny> i did not use visudo to create the file.. fuck
<blackflow> littlejohnny: lessons. :)  cherish them.
<EoflaOE> No swearing.
<littlejohnny> sorry
<TJ-> littlejohnny: OK, so do you have another terminal shell open that has recently used sudo?
<EoflaOE> that is ok littlejohnny.
<littlejohnny> blackflow, is there a way i can revert back?
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  no
<blackflow> now ur dun goofd, if your root has no password assigned.
<vielfarbig>  https://askubuntu.com/questions/73864/how-to-modify-an-invalid-etc-sudoers-file
<blackflow> hmmm pkexec, yes. that might work.
<varaindemian> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t3YtCgV5gM/
<TJ-> varaindemian: that looks perfect, no issues showing there
<blackflow> tsk tsk tsk
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I found one tab counter and says 209 tabs so I will close some and see if the number changed
<varaindemian> TJ-: I lost my connection
<blackflow> littlejohnny: got the askubuntu link above? pkexec does it
<varaindemian> did you guys get the link?
<littlejohnny> blackflow, TJ- ok fixed it. thanks vielfarbig.
<EoflaOE> OK R13ose
<TJ-> varaindemian: that looks perfect, no issues showing there
<littlejohnny> TJ-, but still receiving from my ubuntu user account instead of the email i gave :( why is it not listening to me?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: after that I will leave the laptop open and on and see if I can turn this back on
<EoflaOE> OK
<R13ose> EoflaOE: thanks for your help again
<varaindemian> then what could cause my issue
<EoflaOE> You are welcome
<ovrh> Hello
<blackflow> varaindemian: pastebinit <( journalctl -n 100 -p warning..crit )
<EoflaOE> hi ovrh
<ovrh> Has anybody had problems with the nvidia drivers version 396 recently?
<ovrh> Hey EoflaOE
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I've no idea! is there any clue in /var/log/auth.log ?
<blackflow> varaindemian: also output of     grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<varaindemian> blackflow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8NgJGZdF45/
<varaindemian> blackflow: grep: /var/log/Xorg.0.log: No such file or directory
<blackflow> dear mother of .....  that gnome is such a steaming pile of...
<ovrh> Everything was working fine for me last time I used my laptop, but I turned it on after that (no changes happened of any kind), and the nvidia proprietary driver simply would not load. I tried all the things that came to mind and that I could search for, nothing worked and I do not understand why. I'm kind of going crazy here
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I haven't tested the wifi issue yet, as I feel I should try and fix the laptop case and get the laptop to close before I do that, would you agree?
<blackflow> varaindemian: how about  grep EE ~/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log
<EoflaOE> I agree. Let me know if the suspend issue is fixed.
<blackflow> ovrh: logs, anything in them? journal? kern.log? dmesg?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: do you feel I can fix this myself or need repair shop?
<ovrh> blackflow, anything I should search for specifically?
<blackflow> ovrh: anything involving nvidia, graphics, gpu, xorg, display, kernel
<EoflaOE> If you're being careful of fixing the laptop, then you can fix this yourself. But make sure the laptop is turned off before starting to repair.
<littlejohnny> TJ-, I keep seeing this in syslog: nullmailer-send[22014]: From: <UbuntuUser@domain.com> to: xxxxx@xxxx,   Just like before. So its as if its not even reading that inside /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom file.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: there might be too many issues to fix on my own but I will see
<EoflaOE> OK. Fix it carefully and make sure you don't damage anything
<R13ose> Thanks
<EoflaOE> You are welcome.
<EoflaOE> One question. have you tried repairing a laptop before?
<varaindemian> blackflow: 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<varaindemian> [    15.053] (EE) open /dev/fb0: Permission denied
<ovrh> blackflow, Nothing in dmesg grepping by any of those words. Here's the output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D3ytxrhqwj/. This is the output of lshw: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jwCDfQfdpr/. In the /var/log/kern.org log, the latest entry is from 30th of September, and the problem happened after that (last three days).
<TJ-> littlejohnny: but does "sudo -l" show the setting you've made?
<blackflow> varaindemian: I'd investigate further that permission denied 15 seconds after xorg started, but if it were a permission error, you wouldn't have graphics at all
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yup it does show it , but doesnt work
<R13ose> EoflaOE: not to this extent
<TJ-> littlejohnny: hmmm, so either there is a bug in sudo, or the manual is inaccurate
<EoflaOE> OK.
<varaindemian> blackflow: I tried with sudo and it gave me the same error
<blackflow> ovrh: well you checked only dmesg, but you should really check the journal too, and the xorg.0.log for any failures.
<blackflow> varaindemian: that's okay, that's log entry, not permission error on grep
<blackflow> varaindemian: ideall, next time it freezes, and you say you have to reboot? immediately after reboot collect last minute of logs from previous boot
<ovrh> blackflow, How do I tell how old the entries in the Xorg.0.log are? Is there a way?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, i have no idea.. where exactly are bugs filed for sudoers file?
<blackflow> varaindemian: for example,  journalctl -b -1 -n 100    will give you last 100 entries of the previous boot session
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm looking at the source code in ./plugins/sudoers/logging.c and it has the line "(void) fprintf(mail, "To: %s\nFrom: %s\nAuto-Submitted: %s\nSubject: ", def_mailto, def_mailfrom ? def_mailfrom : user_name, "auto-generated"); "
<blackflow> ovrh: the numbers is [] brackets are seconds since xorg starte
<blackflow> *in  *started
<littlejohnny> TJ-, so what does that mean
<TJ-> littlejohnny: so, that lasty part shows a ternary operator which reads as: if def_mailfrom is defined then use def_mailfrom else use user_name
<ovrh> So, it logs things only since last boot?
<varaindemian> blackflow: yep
<varaindemian> Thank you
<TJ-> littlejohnny: so right now it seems in your case it is using "user_name" - that tells us that for some reason def_mailfrom isn't set. So we need to figure out why
<blackflow> ovrh: Xorg.0.log does yes
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yes.. its like not using def_mailfrom
<ovrh> This is the whole output of grepping Xorg.0.log for nvidia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vDJktP5GDK/
<ovrh> blackflow, I see, good to know. It means it is doing something
<blackflow> ovrh: I think Xorg.1.log is the previous Xorg.0.log (they rotate like that)
<blackflow> so 0 is current xorg instance, 1 was previous start
<ovrh> blackflow, I have Xorg.0.log.old which might be the previous one
<ovrh> About the journal instead: it does have a lot in it, which I don't know how safe it is to share to be honest. One notable thing is that it says (as I knew already) "ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded".
<Dunkhan> I am having a couple of issues with a new install, the first is when I change the layout of my monitors, and then restart, the display settings revert and the settings aren't saved
<Dunkhan> Well while I am waiting, the second issue is that most websites are dafaulting to a different language than the one I my os, browser and all applications are using
<ovrh> Here's the journal output grepped by nvidia: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTkf39w7fW/ Keeps showing that the nvidia module was not loaded because it couldn't be found. (that's a lot of reboots in there because of all the things I was trying)
<blackflow> ovrh: ah, so. you say that's supposed to be nvidia 396? from the graphics PPA?
<ovrh> blackflow, Yes exactly
<blackflow> ovrh: you've got nvidia modules failing on modprobe with exit code 1 . I don't know what that error means but the module can't be loaded. I'd try purging the package, rebooting into nouveau, then reinstalling the package again. it's DKMS, let it rebuild.
<blackflow> did you revert the kernel or something and it didn't trigger DKMS rebuild?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: try altering the "mailsub" too - see if you can affect the Subject: field. As in, add to the sudoers.d/ : Defaults mailsub="My SECURITY information for %h"
<littlejohnny> TJ-, thought of doing that to see if it will work. let me try
<ovrh> blackflow, I did the purge-reboot-reinstall-reboot sequence at least 5 times since yesterday night when the problem appeared, didn't solve it. I also tried installing the 390 drivers, but still nothing
<blackflow> ovrh: and it worked before and now all of a sudden it doesn't?
<ovrh> blackflow, I didn't do anything myself really. I was using firefox and lutris, working perfectly. Turned the laptop off, turned it one the next day, opened firefox, lutris and the drivers were not loaded
<ovrh> *turned it on
<blackflow> ovrh: is it possible that lutris tried to mess with nvidia?
<ovrh> blackflow, At this point everything is possible, but I'm doubtful. Lutris is basically just one utility on top of Wine
<ovrh> Also, the journal should show that, right?
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  the subject changes as specified
<littlejohnny> its that mailfrom problem
<blackflow> ovrh: I don't know. But look at this, line 539, the driver loaded ok. A minute later you isntall nvidia-driver-396 and poof it doesn't load.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: really? did you write the "mailsub" entry to a different file, or the same file as mailfrom is in ?
<blackflow> ovrh: so question, does default bionic's 390 work?
<blackflow> which GPU is it? possible that 396 is having issues with the card model?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, to a file on its own /etc/sudoers.d/mailsub
<littlejohnny> yes really. can you believe it? whats the deal with mailfrom..
<littlejohnny> TJ-, i saw a similar issue here: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1324091
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1324091 in sudo "Sudo mailfrom not working as documented" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm wondering if there's something weird in the mailfrom file - you created that originally with an editor other than visudo. Try removing that rile completely and recreating it with visudo
<ovrh> blackflow, I see, that's weird. Is it supposed to load nvidia-drm instead of nvidia though?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, yea i can recreate it as you say. But what im thinking of is even when i hard-coded it into sudoers file it didnt work.
<ovrh> blackflow, I tried default 390 too, same deal, it still doesn't load and shows as UNCLAIMED in lshw -c video.
<ovrh> blackflow, It's a nvidia 1060 gpu, which again, was working fine with 396 until I turned off the laptop after using lutris that last time
<TJ-> littlejohnny: let me investigate the RH bug in our source
<littlejohnny> ok
<ovrh> Could it be that ubuntu updated the kernel by itself without telling me
<ovrh> ?
<R13ose> ^^ good question
<blackflow> ovrh: it'd be visible in apt history.log unless you have livepatching
<ovrh> I did have a popup from the software update utility, which I ignored a couple times. I finally installed the update this morning only because it was my last option to see if anything would change
<TJ-> littlejohnny: we use that too in the debian/rules (Makefile): "--disable-root-mailer "
<ovrh> (ignored = remind me later)
<blackflow> but... livepatch woudln't change the abi in a way that the kmod is failing. that's... impossibru I think, to do on a running kernel, everything else would've collapsed.
<blackflow> at any rate, reinstalling nvidia-driver-396 would trigger rebuild against current kernel's headers
<ovrh> blackflow, that... I don't know, actually (regarding livepatch)
<blackflow> ovrh: if you didn't set it up explicitly, as it requires username and password for the livepatch service, you don't have it.
<EoflaOE> R13ose did the fix finish?
<ovrh> blackflow, Oh yeah, speaking of kernel headers, I also tried installing those (sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)), purging nvidia* and reinstalling it. Still nothing
<blackflow> ovrh: you didn't perchance once upon a time tried to install nvidia from the upstream tarball, so it left around files picked up by the system but unseen to the package manager?
<blackflow> now be honest....   :)
<ovrh> blackflow, Then I don't have it, didn't do any of that explicitly
<ovrh> blackflow, Upstream tarball? Meaning those that you can grab from the nvidia website? That was the last thing I tried, the .run file didn't even start the installation and failed
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  where should i put --disable-root-mailer ??
<R13ose> EoflaOE: which fix?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: you don't - I was reporting a package build-time configuration flag - confirming we have the 'fix' that RH used
<blackflow> ovrh: yes the .run file. now, you may think the installation failed, but is it possible it did install (some) files somewhere?
<littlejohnny> oh ok
<EoflaOE> the laptop case
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I did close the laptop case once but I want to fix the number of tabs open before I try again
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  how do you remove the file /etc/sudoers.d/mailfrom?  must i rm -rf ?
<ovrh> blackflow, Sure, it's possible. But again, that's the last thing I tried quite literally, after I had already tried a lot of other things, to fix the problem (including purging and reinstalling several times)
<EoflaOE> Ok.
<ovrh> The thing is, the system was working flawlessly with the 396 drivers, I would have had no reason to try and install them again from the official website (which I didn't know was a thing until after my attempts to fix stuff)
<TJ-> littlejohnny: don't use -r ! that's for recursive deletion into sub-dirs. If you mistyped that command you might delete more than you intend!
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I only have 105 tabs to close left
<blackflow> ovrh: things happening on their own like that, with no software update/change happening in between, I'd suspect hardware issues. otherwise it'd be great if you can figure out what changed between the day it worked fine and the day it stopped working. and also, that line 539 in teh pastebin. what driver was that, that worked fine BEFORE you installed nvidia-driver-396 at line 540?
<EoflaOE> OK. When you finish tell me
<littlejohnny> TJ-, ok no worries.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: for those kind of jobs I generally do "sudo -i" then "cd /path/to/dir/where/files are; rm file1 file2 file3 otherfiles*;  exit"
<TJ-> ovrh: blackflow do we have a full dmesg in a pastebin for that issue?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: the fact that "sudo -l" is reporting the mailfrom value shows sudo sees it
<littlejohnny> TJ-, ok. i recreated the mailfrom but still no luck in the change
<blackflow> TJ-: just the `dmesg | grep nvidia` part if I understood it correctly
<TJ-> littlejohnny: so if there's a bug it is very subtle; I've not been able to see anything in the source to explain it so far
<ovrh> blackflow, That hardware issue makes me worry, to be honest. This is a new machine (had it for less than 2 weeks), and if there is a good chance that's the problem, I' genuinely considering the idea of just returning it
<TJ-> ovrh: can you show us "pastebinit <( dmesg )" ?
<blackflow> ovrh: can you    dmesg | grep "ott 06 12:3"     and pastebin that?
<ovrh> blackflow, Nothing changed that was done by me, I can guarantee you that. If something happened in the background, that I do not know, but does't seem like it from the logs, or does it? About like 539, if you look just two lines before: it mentions driver 396.54 (latest short lived nvidia driver), which is likely the one that was loaded
<littlejohnny> TJ-, is this where you would report a bug? https://github.com/millert/sudo
<ovrh> TJ-, Yes, I have the pastebin of dmesg grepped: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D3ytxrhqwj/
<TJ-> !bug | littlejohnny
<ubottu> littlejohnny: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ovrh> TJ-, I can pastebin the whole dmesg if you want
<TJ-> ovrh: please do
<ovrh> blackflow, That doesn't produce any output
<blackflow> ovrh: 396.54 is the current one. so what did install at line 540?
<blackflow> ovrh: it's from your last pastebin. how can it not produce anything
<blackflow> ovrh: oh wait wait wait... yeah that's not dmesg, but kern.log or journal
<blackflow> just... pastebin the whole dmesg :)
<ovrh> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZD5STXPpB/ here is it
<littlejohnny> TJ-, how can i be the only one with this issue? Did you by any chance try it on your side?
<ovrh> blackflow, My last pastebin is the journal, not the dmesg. Also, I installed 396.54 by just doing sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396, that's it. I tried installing 390, but that was yesterday, and it also didn't work (which I want to retry at this point)
<ovrh> Here's the full dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZD5STXPpB/
<blackflow> ovrh: yes I posted that and a second later it dawned on me that wasn't dmesg but journal. still, no nvidia mentioned in this dmesg output. so you need   journalctl --since '2018-10-06 12:30' --until '2018-10-06 12:40'        I'd love to see any other messages around the lines where nvidia was failing
<TJ-> ovrh: OK, that all looks good. It also confirms no nvidia driver is being loaded, so let's investigate that further. show us "pastebinit <( uname -r; dkms status )"
<blackflow> ovrh: or just listen to TJ, let's go step by step
<ovrh> TJ-, blackflow: Ok so. This http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4FQt8ZWw4s/ is the output of `pastebinit <( journalctl --since '2018-10-06 12:30' --until '2018-10-06 12:40' )`. And this http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4FQt8ZWw4s/ is the output of this: `pastebinit <( uname -r; dkms status )`
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm doing a source-code build of the sudo package to see if I can spot any problems in using the mailfrom #define
<littlejohnny> TJ-, thank you. please let me know what you find
<TJ-> ovrh: there's your problem - the nvidia module isn't installed.
<ovrh> TJ-, What do you mean?
<TJ-> ovrh: this might suggest the build-step failed. So let's try to reproduce that: "sudo dkms install nvidia/396.54 |& tee /tmp/nvidia-dkms.log" then when it finishes "pastebinit /tmp/nvidia-dkms.log"
<blackflow> ovrh: you pasted the last link twice
<ovrh> blackflow, Sorry, my bad. Here's the journalctl command output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jz42t4GPVM/
<blackflow> and indeed, what TJ discovered here makes sense, explains that failure after line 540 of the previous pastebin
<ovrh> TJ-, That failed. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DYyXDnKjYF/
<TJ-> ovrh: good! that explains why you have problems
<ovrh> TJ-, Does it? o.o
<TJ-> ovrh: now show us "pastebinit /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/396.54/build/make.log"
<TJ-> ovrh: better to have a problem you understand than one you don't
<ovrh> TJ-, Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXPfrvyrJx/
<blackflow> ovrh: did tehse problems start before 12:30 today?
<ovrh> Side note: how's my Ubuntu half in italian (for dates and stuff) and half in English? That's nuts
<ovrh> blackflow, Yes, they started yesterday night around 23:30 my-system-time
<blackflow> beause according to that journal, you installed the nvidia .run file _before_ the subsequent actions which showed a working nvida module
<ovrh> (which is when I turned my laptop on and discovered stuff was messed up)
<TJ-> ovrh: where did you install the nvidia-396.54 package from? Ubuntu repo? PPA? nvidia .run file?
<ovrh> TJ-, ppa
<TJ-> ovrh: the gpu-drivers ppa?
<ovrh> TJ-, simply did this: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396
<TJ-> ovrh: show us "pastebinit <( apt list --installed nvidia* )"
<ovrh> No, the graphics driver
<ovrh> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cBWKzvG28c/
<TJ-> blackflow: "make: *** No rule to make target 'modules'" suggests the kernel headers may be missing; we'll check that next
<TJ-> ovrh: OK, now show us "pastebinit <( apt-cache policy nvidia-dkms-396; apt list --installed linux-headers* )"
<ovrh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vqv7rVh5Ft/
<ovrh> Those pastes should really include the command run at the beginning
<ovrh> *ran
<littlejohnny> TJ-, even the mailto works and i also enabled the mail_always option. EVerything works but mailfrom
<TJ-> littlejohnny: yes, I suspect for some reason the mailfrom isn't being added into sudo's internal table
<ovrh> Can the two linux headers for two different kernel versions be conflicting?
<aidrocsid> Is there an ubuntu live cd utility like unetbootin that can actually be used to load a windows 10 iso? Somebody said startup disk creator last night, but that only makes ubuntu installs.
<TJ-> ovrh: that doesn't seem to be the issue - correct header packages are installed. I'm going to pull in the DKMS package here - I suspect a bug in the nvidia package
<ovrh> TJ-, Shouldn't other people have that too if it was a bug in the nvidia package?
<blackflow> yeah, 396.54 works just fine here
<blackflow> and I had the kernel update the other day, dkms rebuilt fine.
<vielfarbig> aidrocsid: Do you search for something like this: https://etcher.io/ ?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, how can i completely disable mail from sudo when badpass happes?
<littlejohnny> happens*
<aidrocsid> That looks promising.
<blackflow> littlejohnny: comment out the   Defaults mail_badpass   line
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I think the energy saving fix worked
<EoflaOE> Nice
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm not sure; I'm trying to wrestle sudo's build system at the mo
<littlejohnny> blackflow, thanks. TJ- ok if you come to the conclusion that this is a bug, please let me know so that i can report the bug.
<coconut> aidrocsid: you can probably do this from terminal with cp to target device when usb disk is fat32 and when disk is unmounted. Do take notion that all file on usb will get lost.
<coconut> Although for file system you're gona have to test this.
<coconut> With windows 10.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm deep-diving now, I've generated the assembler representation using "gcc -S -fverbose-asm ..." and can see the code at line 2256 here http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xpzhq4CX8Z/
<ovrh> TJ-, blackflow: Am I going to mess up debugging this issue if I give another shot at installing nvidia-390 drivers?
<blackflow> ovrh: only by making things work all of a sudden and losig whatever context there was that caused the error. but then, you have things working, so... :)
<TJ-> littlejohnny: in line 2258 you can see where the mailfrom entry is loaded sudo_defs_table[42] (42 since: ./plugins/sudoers/def_data.h:85:#define I_MAILFROM              42 )
<TJ-> ovrh: I'm still digging
<cooloutac> hello all I created power.d directory and wireless file to shut off power savings for my wireless card.  but it doesn't seem to be working
<cooloutac> I have ubuntu 18.04
<ovrh> blackflow, My luck? I have a faulty GPU in my new laptop xD
<cooloutac> I followed the suggestion here https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1686641.html
<ovrh> TJ-, Thank you, let me know if I can help in any way
<blackflow> ovrh: happens
<littlejohnny> TJ-, what does all that mean now? or are you still busy ?
<ovrh> blackflow, It really shouldn't though. If it turns out that's the problem, I guess buying laptops fro linux-only makers is going to get ruled out
<blackflow> ovrh: statistically with hard disks, they're most likely to fail within the first 6 months. then the probability of failure drops significantly and starts going back up with time.
<ovrh> blackflow, But hard disks have moving parts. A GPU doesn't, you can test it
<blackflow> ovrh: I wouldn't rule it out, could be just a very rare fluke. But, hw issues is just a suggestion, one that's most plausible in the context of nothing else on the software side changing between "it works" and "it doesn't work any more" states.
<blackflow> ovrh: there's always the possibility for cold solder joints or hairline fractures or other faults in electronic components
<cooloutac> am I supposed to put sudo in front of the line?
<cooloutac> in the /power.d/wireless file?
<ovrh> blackflow, Yeah you are right. But I still think those hardware things can be addressed
<TJ-> ovrh: let's check you do have the headers installed correctly. do you get a couple of hits for this: "grep '^modules:' /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)/Makefile"
<TJ-> ovrh: I doubt there's a hardware fault - the device shows up on the PCI bus correctly
<ovrh> TJ-, Yups, exactly two: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVngBGY3qs/
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'm still analysing but the code confirms the executable is using whatever is in index 42 of the sudo defaults table, so now the search switches to when the config file is read is it correctly storing the value in that table in index 42. I'd have thought it was because of the "sudo -l" output but I want to be sure
<TJ-> ovrh: right, because the DKMS build.log reported "make: *** No rule to make target 'modules'.  Stop." - so now it looks like some other Makefile that the expected one is being read, so now we dig deeper
<littlejohnny> TJ-, oh ok yea
<blackflow> TJ-: it needn't be all or nothing fault, but something occurring when the driver attempts something
<blackflow> TJ-: note that at some point they ran the nividia .run file from upstream.  so it's possible the system is currently tainted with extraneous makefiles and build files
<ovrh> TJ-, Were do we dig?
<TJ-> blackflow: no driver is attempting to load
<aidrocsid> I missed a highlight somewhere. For future reference, if you're trying to install Windows 10 from Ubuntu, what you want is WoeUSB
<ovrh> blackflow, Very possible, yes. But again, it failed. I can run it again and tell you how it failed exactly
<TJ-> blackflow: I agree; the .run file has messed things up so let's delete what's there and reinstall
<ovrh> TJ-, Shouldn't I be able to load it manually even if it's not attempting to load, with modprobe?
<TJ-> ovrh: "sudo apt install --reinstall nvidia-kernel-source-396 nvidia-dkms-396"
<TJ-> ovrh: there is no kernel module, it has failed to build
<ovrh> Ah
<knicklux> hello there, I installed ubuntu with encrypted lvm and dual booted arch linux on the same hard drive and a month after upgrading to 18.04, it stopped asking me for the password during boot. I made sure, that I have the correct entry in /etc/crypttab. How can I inspect the generated initrd.img-4.15.0-23-generic?
<TJ-> ovrh: DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module System) is what is used to take source-code and build the module on your system, and that is failing
<ovrh> TJ-, So those drivers in the ppa are actually reversing the code of the closed nvidia driver upstream?
<ovrh> TJ-, Reinstall finished
<TJ-> knicklux: I have a shell script to do it: http://iam.tj/projects/misc/initrd-extract.bash
<TJ-> ovrh: now do "dkms status" and check if nvidia has status 'installed'
<ovrh> Yes it does
<TJ-> ovrh: so, we've now built it :D
<ovrh> nvidia, 396.54, 4.15.0-36-generic, x86_64: installed
<ovrh> Wtf, why did it work now and not on all my previous reinstall attempts? o.o
<TJ-> ovrh: so "sudo modprobe nvidia" then "pastebinit <( dmesg | tail -n 100  )
<knicklux> TJ-, thx, I'll try it
<TJ-> ovrh: did you reinstall forcefully, the 'source' and 'dkms' packages?
<ovrh> TJ-, Command by command, I did: sudo apt purge nvidia*; reboot; sudo apt install nvidia-driver-396 (which is a wrapper around the whole thing and should install the dkms too, right?)
<ovrh> (and reboot again)
<knicklux> initrd-extract.bash: line 68: syntax error near unexpected token `<'
<knicklux> initrd-extract.bash: line 68: `done < <( echo $1 )'
<knicklux> TJ-, I got this :/
<TJ-> knicklux: oops!
<TJ-> knicklux: I've not used it in a while; let me test it here!
<knicklux> ah
<knicklux> bash
<knicklux> not sh
<knicklux> TJ-, I used the wrong shell
<TJ-> knicklux: yes, bash :)
<TJ-> ovrh: so did the modprobe work?
<ovrh> TJ-, Meaning I should try it now?
<blackflow> ovrh: yes that purge should've worked, although depending on your shell, that nvidia*  might require to be quited
<blackflow> *quoted
<ovrh> blackflow, Stock gnome with no changes to the shell/terminal yet
<blackflow> ovrh: so this was the first thing I suggested you do, and as you said you did, I guessed there must be some extraneous files somewhere that apt doesn't see.
<ovrh> TJ-, Ran modprobe nvidia in the root shell. No output. BUT! Now when I do nvidia-smi it returns stuff!
<blackflow> no output is good
<blackflow> lsmod | grep nvidia
<ovrh> (nvidia settings still don't open though, maybe a reboot is needed)
<blackflow> reboot is definitely needed for thedriver to be picked up, do the KMS and have xorg work with it.
<ovrh> blackflow, lsmod also returns stuff now! And the nvidia card isn't displayed as UNCLAIMED in lshw -c video anymore either :O
<ovrh> Rebooting now
<blackflow> very nice :)
<ovrh> Rebooted and the nvidia settings are opening now!
<blackflow> Note to self: next time be persistent and ask the user do it again even if they said they did before you asked :)
<ovrh> blackflow, I swear I'm not kidding, I reinstalled the whole thing 5+ times. I'll paste you my bash_history if you want
<ovrh> Though seriously, why did it work now?
<knicklux> TJ-, I use lvm on top of dm-crypt, so dm-crypt would need to be handled first. /tmp/initrd/4.15.0-23-generic/scripts/local-top/ORDER seems to be off
<ovrh> Is apt so bad that it can't manage removing/reinstalling packages?
<blackflow> it's usually good at it, but it's possible some hickup happened and it didn't finish un/installing, but that would've been visible in its output
<blackflow> and the question is where in teh timeline of events did you try that .run file that might've caused additional messing.
<TJ-> ovrh: it won't remove files the nvdia.run file installed
<blackflow> that too
<ovrh> blackflow, Last thing before coming in this room was trying the .run file, which failed and I gave up and decided to come here.
<TJ-> ovrh: I suspect there was something left around that confused things
<ovrh> TJ-, Should I do something else to remove those files then?
<TJ-> ovrh: usually you execute the .run file with the --uninstall option I think
<blackflow> ovrh: Ideally you could inspect the build logs from previous apt runs that supposedly failed. It's quite possible you have some other problem there that caused dkms to fail. like filesystem/hdd issues.
<ovrh> TJ-, Done, it just says "There is no nvidia driver currently installed".
<TJ-> knicklux: I use LUKS - if you're using dmcrypt then the system has no way to know the block device is encrypted because there is no metadata on it - so I'd check if the conf/conf.d/ has a crypttab copied in
<TJ-> ovrh: right, good :)
<ovrh> blackflow, How would I d that?
<TJ-> knicklux: you might learn something by using "sudo update-initramfs -u |& tee /tmp/initrd.log" and inspect the log file to see if it triggered crypt hooks to copy files into the initrd
<TJ-> ovrh: check out the various logs in /var/log/apt/
<blackflow> ovrh: and /var/lib/dkms/**/make.log
<blackflow> though subsequent runs for the same kernel version will overwrite the previous file, so now, at this point in time, I don't think you can inspect previous build runs
<knicklux> TJ-, I found this one: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2385932 and I do not have the file in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d//cryptroot-script. Do you think, I am missing this file?
<ovrh> TJ-, blackflow: From /var/log/apt/history.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pQ2y96rNTB/ If you check line 22, nvidia-dkms is in there. That's the last attempt I did at installing the 396 drivers from ppa this morning before lunch
<TJ-> knicklux: when this stopped working, had you recently edited /etc/crypttab? Have you verified there are no syntax errors in it? that may show up with "sudo update-initramfs -v -u |& tee /tmp/initrd.log"
<blackflow> ovrh: but the most interesting info would be about what happened last night when the issue appeared first
<knicklux> I hadn't modified crypttab. This is the output: http://paste.debian.net/1046166/ (note: I did this from a systemd-nspawn, and just noticed, that block devices in /dev/mapper/ are not available in the chroot)
<TJ-> ovrh: but line 14 suggests you installed the kernel headers, which is what provides the Makefile with the "modules:" target in - so prior to that any build would have failed
<ovrh> blackflow, Right, let's see
<ovrh> TJ-, Yeah, I did install them manually because this morning I also did the update that the utility was suggesting. Still didn't work. But again, the update was ran this morning, and it stopped working yesterday night
<ovrh> Mh, okay, something weird
<TJ-> knicklux: nspawn is probably going to be a problem. did you use the "-v -u" flags there?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: the laptop is closed now.
<ovrh> I see a lot of entries starting from the 4th of October (which is the most the history.log goes back to) with this: Commandline: /usr/bin/unattended-upgrade
<ovrh> What's that?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: OK. Did you test WiFi issue?
<TJ-> ovrh: what it says - it does unattended updates/upgrades
<knicklux> TJ-, only -D flag. I can try this: https://wiki.debian.org/CryptsetupDebug to build the initramfs from within the ubuntu
<TJ-> ovrh: there are other log files, compressed with gzip, you can view them with "less /var/log/apt/...."
<R13ose> EoflaOE: where, moving closer to the router or elsewhere?
<ovrh> TJ-, Unattended meaning without my explicit consent?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Try to move closer to the router and see what happens.
<TJ-> ovrh: you've installed that package, so presumably you gave consent in that way
<ovrh> TJ-, What package?
<TJ-> knicklux: sorry, I meant  "update-initramfs -v -u"  (-v gives VERY verbose logging to figure out issues like this?)
<TJ-> !info unattended-upgrades | ovrh
<ubottu> ovrh: unattended-upgrades (source: unattended-upgrades): automatic installation of security upgrades. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1ubuntu1.18.04.5 (bionic), package size 37 kB, installed size 356 kB
<ovrh> I definitely didn't install that myself. Probably the vendor did.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I was only able to get down to 60 tabs at the moment.
<knicklux> TJ-, I have some output to work with, thx! :) I'll try to paste and analyze it
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Does it still crash?
<ovrh> TJ-, One of the entries from that unattended-upgrades is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zmcz7sM7Vy/ Could this be the culprit?
<TJ-> ovrh: what does "apt list unattended-upgrades" report? if it doesn't mention "automatic" it was manually installed
<R13ose> EoflaOE: it is slow but not crashing
<ovrh> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D5tDX8NQph/ it does mention automatic
<EoflaOE> R13ose: It is nice that it didn't crash.
<TJ-> ovrh: not the cuplrit - that would be when the entire set of 4.15.0-36 packages (kernel images and headers) were first pulled in
<knicklux> this is the paste, I'm still reading through ithttp://paste.debian.net/1046167/
<R13ose> EoflaOE: so far.  This could happen
<TJ-> ovrh: are you using ubuntu-mate desktop?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Do you have any other issues on Kubuntu?
<ovrh> TJ-, But that was on the 4th of october, last time the drivers were working. I don't know exactly what linux-modules is, but it sounds like it has something to do with kernel modules. If it updated that, could it have made the drivers not work until new linux headers were installed?
<ovrh> TJ-, No, regular ubuntu with gnome
<R13ose> EoflaOE: not that I know about. Wifi is working but I should try and a site that I have never been to.  Can you recommend one?
<TJ-> ovrh: I was looking at what depends on that package, using "apt-cache rdepends unattended-upgrades" (rdepends == reverse-depends)
<knicklux> TJ-, hooks seem to be in the right order
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Can you test www.kubuntu.org?
<TJ-> knicklux: line 1183
<TJ-> knicklux: At that point I'd expect to see some additional work done to copy in cryptsetup but it isn't so I suspect your /etc/crypttab
<littlejohnny> TJ-, sorry got disconnected, any news?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: seems to be working.  Why then can't I use this properly in my bedroom?
<knicklux> cryptroot -> cryptrrot-unlock -> dmsetup -> lvm2
<ovrh> TJ-, I see. No, it's actual Ubuntu, checked the about thing too
<knicklux> TJ-, http://paste.debian.net/1046169/
<ovrh> Should I remove that unattended-upgrades package? Even though if that wasn't it, I see no other entry in the log that might have upgraded and messed up
<EoflaOE> R13ose: What does the signal indicator say in your bedroom (the WiFi bars)?
<TJ-> knicklux: see mine (LUKS) line 1361 http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvj9GFJF9R/
<EoflaOE> I have it in my bedroom, three bars on Lubuntu, and it works fine.
<TJ-> knicklux: you said yours was dmcrypt - that shows it set to luks
<TJ-> knicklux: check with "sudo blkid /dev/disk/by-uuid/c269f6b4-17fb-4f45-803c-45c5b6940b99"
<R13ose> EoflaOE: the problem with my room is that the connection just disappears or doesn't connect at all.  I don't know the bars.
<R13ose> Where I am sitting is only one bar.
<knicklux> TJ-, sudo blkid /dev/disk/by-uuid/c269f6b4-17fb-4f45-803c-45c5b6940b9 returns nothing in the systemd-chroot. In the host, it does
<TJ-> R13ose: EoflaOE are you trying to check signal levels for WiFi? if so, from terminal, "iwconfig" is quite useful at getting the exact signal-to-noise ratio and quality
<TJ-> knicklux: right, which is where it needs to run - does it show the device is LUKS?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Use "iwconfig" to get signal. Thanks to TJ- for a command.
<TJ-> knicklux: you'd expect to see "TYPE="crypto_LUKS""
<knicklux> On the host yes, in the chroot, it shows nothing. I'll try to pass the block devices through
<TJ-> knicklux: OK, so the system is using LUKS not plain dmcrypt - you confused me with that
<TJ-> knicklux: so when you run update-initramfs in the nspwan container you'll have to map in the dev device else it can't build the correct initrd
<knicklux> TJ-, thank you, yes, it uses luks, sorry
<TJ-> knicklux: because it needs to read device metadata from the (root) filesystem all the down to the raw physical disk to ensure it can load all the required drivers and tools
<R13ose> Signal level says -77 dBm
<RoscoePColtrane> oh
<TJ-> R13ose: that is low
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Too far. Mine says -50 dBm, so it isn't too far for me.
<TJ-> R13ose: what does it say about the quality?
<R13ose> Link Quality is 33/70
<EoflaOE> Too low quality.
<ovrh> TJ-, blackflow: Here's the history.log from the 4th to the 5th of October. Omitting the 6th since the problem was there already (it was there already on the 5th when I turned the laptop on too, but maybe that helps. Maybe you can see some packages that could have caused this issue: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/424nn34VnB/
<R13ose> EoflaOE: is there a way to fix that?
<TJ-> R13ose: EoflaOE:  a 3db change reduces the signal by 50%, so -77 is an extremely small signal
<plm> Hi all
<EoflaOE> TJ-: Thanks for the info.
<plm> people, I would like to run Ubuntu ARM 18.4 in a VM, what is the best choice?
<blackflow> ovrh: well there's that kernel upgrade on 4th . See, that's why I don't really like unattended upgrades. that upgrade just installs files, but you still have to reboot. and might've caused this mess by installing headers and sources different from currently running kernel
<blackflow> ovrh: ideally you shouldn't use unattended upgrades but be aware of what updates and when.
<RoscoePColtrane> plm: .....it's not like you have many choices
<TJ-> ovrh: line 78, the newer kernel image was installed "Start-Date: 2018-10-04  21:56:39" *but* the associated -headers were not so the nvidia driver would fail to build for that version. On next reboot, when  the new kernel is loaded, there was no nvidia module. Once you'd manually installed the -headers package, it built
<ovrh> blackflow, I don't like the idea of unattended upgrades either. I didn't know it was there, and I got rid of it. I am just kind of curious to see where this problem originated from.
<R13ose> TJ-: what do I do to make the signal stronger from my computer?
<EoflaOE> R13ose: I am looking up...
<plm> RoscoePColtrane: so, how I do that?
<ovrh> TJ-, Oh! So it is actually its fault?!
<TJ-> R13ose: the only thing I can think of is a better antenna, or an external (USB) device that can accept an external antenna so you could position it where it can get a better signal
<blackflow> ovrh: I would bet on it, yes.
<TJ-> ovrh: well possibly except that - unless you've previsouly removed the "linux-headers" package which should cause the latest -header-$VERSION to be fetched, linux-image-$VERSION and linux-headers-$VERSION should be pulled in automatically.
<R13ose> EoflaOE: crashed.  So I will get rid of more tabs.
<TJ-> ovrh: check with "apt list linux-image linux-headers" that both are 'installed' if not install
<EoflaOE> R13ose: OK. Can you paste bin the output of "lsusb -t" if your WiFi is USB?
<R13ose> EoflaOE: I don't have a usb key that is wifi
<TJ-> ovrh: those packages declare a "Depends:" on the latest version so that the system stays up to date
<ovrh> TJ-, apt list linux-image linux-headers returns nothing
<RoscoePColtrane> plm: qemu
<ovrh> blackflow, Dammit. Definitely gonna remove that from now on
<TJ-> R13ose: how far away is the Access Point the PC is connecting to? And do you have a smartphone that is getting a good signal in the same place as the PC?
<RoscoePColtrane> plm: good luck
<knicklux> TJ-, I passed the ssd through, so it shows up with blkid, but the hook cryptroot still does not do anything
<knicklux> is there a way I can modify the hook and have it echo some debug info?
<TJ-> ovrh: my mistake, do this: "apt list linux-{image,headers}-generic"
<TJ-> ovrh: I forgot the packages have the generic or lowlatency extensions
<TJ-> knicklux: hmmm
<R13ose> TJ-: the laptop is not far away,I would say 10 feet or a little more.  The phone gets great singal in same place
<knicklux> ah, I need to pass it thorugh with /dev/byuuid too
<ovrh> TJ-, linux-headers-generic doesn't seem to be installed https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tk8nh8CSYm/
<TJ-> knicklux: did you pass the entire NVMe device, or just the partition?
<TJ-> ovrh: there's the problem! install it
<TJ-> knicklux: remember, the tooling needs to be able to scan all the block devices from the file-system back to the raw disk, not just partitions
<ovrh> TJ-, Done!
<TJ-> ovrh: you should be OK from noow on
<knicklux> TJ-, I see, on it
<ovrh> TJ-, Hopefully so! I'll have to remember to remove unattended-upgrades and install linux-headers-generic for future installations, definitely
<TJ-> ovrh: i'd keep unattended-upgrades - it pulls in security fixes without you needing to manually check for them
<TJ-> ovrh: after updates that require a reboot the GUI should also pop up a reminder that the system needs a reboot
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Paste bin the output of "sudo lshw -C network" for an investigation
<ovrh> TJ-, Eh, I don't trust it anymore though xD plus, this time was the nvidia graphics, next time could be the virtual box kernel module that will stop me from working for two days, and that's not good
<plm> RoscoePColtrane: thanks
<TJ-> R13ose: aha! you just had the laptop in pieces didn't you? did you take any photos of the internals, because I suspect you've got a disconnected antenna, or connected to the wrong outputs on the wifi device
<TJ-> R13ose: sometimes you get wifi devices with 3 antenna sockets on, but laptop may only have 2 antennas. if you connect incorrectly it can cause problems in some circumstances.
<TJ-> RoscoePColtrane: that nicknames is a blast from the past! :)
<R13ose> EoflaOE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rw6TqGPqv6/
<knicklux> TJ-, I'll try to manually mount the disk according to https://wiki.debian.org/CryptsetupDebug no success with the chroot so far
<knicklux> TJ-, I will report back in a couple of minutes
<TJ-> knicklux: hopefully you can use my initrd.log to know what to expecty
<knicklux> Do you think, the debian instructions apply?
<ovrh> TJ-, blackflow: By the way, thank you very very much for the help guys and sorry for the bother
<R13ose> TJ-: the laptop wasn't in pieces but could be that the antenna moved or something happened. I didn't take photos.  I didn't touch the wifi.
<knicklux> I'll just try :)
<EoflaOE> R13ose: Your driver is ath9k. I am looking for that.
<blackflow> ovrh: np :)
<TJ-> R13ose: I think this is likely what the device should look like: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1enRRIVXXXXc_XpXXq6xXFXXXf/Atheros-AR9462-AR5B22-WB222-Half-Mini-PCIe-Bluetooth4-0-WLAN-Wifi-Wireless-Card.jpg
<TJ-> R13ose: often the Wifi card is accessible via a screw-removable panel on the base of the laptop, where you can check
<R13ose> TJ-: if I look for that, what am I doing with it?
<TJ-> R13ose: you see the two antenna connectors at the top (left and right gold circles) - check you have antennas firmly plugged into them. If you find it, take photos before you touch it, and after if you change anything, so we can see when you're able to return to IRC
<TJ-> R13ose: those gold components inside white squares - not the mounting holes in the two corners!
<TJ-> R13ose: if they're connected firmly then the other possibility is the antennas themselves are in a shielded position. Usually the antenna cables lead into the back of the LCD case and the actual antennas are along its top or side edge
<R13ose> TJ-: I will do that as soon as EoflaOE confirms I should. I need to turn off my laptop first.
<TJ-> R13ose: indeed :)
<R13ose> TJ-: I will take a photo before I do anything and let you advise me.
<TJ-> R13ose: EoflaOE there is a software issue you could try...
<TJ-> R13ose: ... the driver module may have an antenna-select option to choose which antenna(s) to use, which may be defaulting to the wrong values. We can check that.
<EoflaOE> R13ose: There is too many users suffering of this issue. | TJ-: My adapter is RTL8192CU, not ath9k.
<R13ose> TJ-: how?
<TJ-> R13ose: show us "pastebinit <( lspci -nn -d ::0280 )"
<TJ-> R13ose: there are a couple of options that may be relevant that the ath9k driver supports. To see them do "odinfo -F parm ath9k"
<TJ-> R13ose: show us what it is currently set to with "pastebinit <( for n in /sys/module/ath9k/parameters/*; do [ -f $n ] && echo $n=$(cat $n); done )"
<TJ-> R13ose: I typoed 2 lines ago; it should be "modinfo -F parm ath9k"
<R13ose> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VTPh2XzkfW/
<TJ-> R13ose: thanks. From that, the exact device ID is 168c:0034 (vendor:device) which might help us later if we can't solve this via antennas
<TJ-> R13ose: also, what is the exact PC model? this will show you: "dmesg | grep DMI:"
<d_popara> Hello, I've got a problem with Windows10+Ubuntu dual boot. I've installed Ubuntu using the option to install alongside Windows 10 in the installation wizard, but after it's finished, I can't boot into Ubuntu. It just boots into Windows by itself. I've disabled secure boot in the UEFI settings.
<EoflaOE> R13ose: I have to get ready for school. I am going to sleep while TJ- helps you. Goodbye.
<R13ose> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YZKcPwQtzk/
<TJ-> R13ose: those settings look sane. The only options that may affect signal are not enabled, and those are the ones for Bluetooth Coexist and Antenna Diversity (BT would use multiple antennas)
<R13ose> TJ-: Acer Aspire V5-572/Dazzle_CX , BIOS V2.09 09/05/2013
<TJ-> R13ose: right, let me research that model in case it has a reputation for low signal strength
<R13ose> EoflaOE: no problem thanks
<knicklux> TJ-, this is what I got: https://paste.debian.net/1046172/
<knicklux> I also get the same, when booting ubuntu without splash
<TJ-> R13ose: seems you aren't alone, there are problems with that model even on Windows.
<R13ose> TJ-: are there solutions?
<TJ-> R13ose: I've found this thread which suggests there is an internal issue, and helpfully it includes a photo  https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/367668/WiFi+Connection+only+possible+directly+next+to+the+router
<littlejohnny> TJ-, did you test it?
<TJ-> R13ose: and that leads to another thread on the Acer forums, where the user "austen" reports the primary antenna cable was broken where it bends into the screen, so that's something else you can check if you open it up. Austen also says he workded around it by swapping the black and white antenna connectors so black connected to where white was, and visa-versa. See
<TJ-> https://community.acer.com/en/discussion/171849/acer-aspire-v5-wireless-range-problems
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I've not been able to get it it even send me an email - have you added some additional option to do that?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, basically you just set up nullmailer and all the files under /etc/nullmailer/ remotes, defaultdomain, etc. then it will use that to send a mail once you make a mistake when typing your sudo password.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I've already got an MTA installed so it should be using that
<R13ose> TJ-: going to open
<knicklux> cryptroot in initramfs:scripts/local-top/ has a dependency cryptroot-prepare, where can I find it?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, is "Defaults mail_badpass " in the sudoers file? i didnt really configure any additional options. but you can also add the mail_always option in sudoers.
<littlejohnny> TJ-, what MTA are you using?   i think sudoers uses sendmail as the default mta. not sure.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it's ok, my fault, I'm on a PC where the lsb-invalid-mta was installed!
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it's just sent an email now I've installed sendmail
<littlejohnny> ah ok
<pagios> hi all, i would like to scale up my docker image which is running mainly nodejs and some backend code and make it dynamic, for instance if i get peak traffic, i would like to automatically spawn a new docker image, and route users to that docker image which in turn is reading some origin server and serving clients. I would like to know how can i orchestrate that (detect the traffic/views, spawn a new instance and route users
<pagios> to use say using dns or whatever) Thank you
<TJ-> knicklux: generally all hooks/scripts from other packages should be found under /usr/share/initramfs-tools/
<TJ-> pagios: that's not really an Ubuntu question; sounds like you need docker people for that
<TJ-> littlejohnny: it has workec correctly for me
<TJ-> littlejohnny: "From: someone@iam.tj"
<littlejohnny> TJ-, are you able to put ANYTHING in mailfrom?
<littlejohnny> and still receivie?
<TJ-> littlejohnny: I'll try
<littlejohnny> receive*
<TJ-> littlejohnny: yes: "From: someone@gobbledigook"
<littlejohnny> TJ-, hmm.. something weird is happening here
<TJ-> littlejohnny: what does "apt list sudo" report for you?
<littlejohnny> TJ-,  sudo/bionic,now 1.8.21p2-3ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<R13ose> TJ-: https://imgur.com/a/sZnA4pE and https://imgur.com/a/Z5wToZA Should I switch wired and if so, how?
<R13ose> wires*
<TJ-> littlejohnny: same here; it must be something (else) in your config
<TJ-> R13ose: the screen hinge would be at the top of the main photo ?
<R13ose> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> R13ose: From the wifi adapter, follow the 2 antenna coaxs (the black and the white) to the hinge. At the hinge see if there is any 'play' in them by gently tugging/pushing them. As you tug see if you can see any crushed areas on either cable - that's how these usually get broken...
<TJ-> R13ose: ... if you want to try swapped them anyway, return to the Wifi adapter and gently disconnect each one. Best way is to slide a pencil point under the cable-side of the connector and gently lever up until the connector 'pops' off the adapter vboard. Then swap them around. To re-fit them gently ensure they're precisely on top of the sockets and then press down firmly and levelly on them until you
<TJ-> feel/hear a slight 'snap' sound. They need very little pressure if you have them lined up correctly.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: is it possible nullmailer is replacing the From field!?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, i dont think nullmailer would choose the UbuntuUser for the from field. its getting populated from somewhere else
<R13ose> TJ-: when I press them very lightly, the end does move a little.
<TJ-> littlejohnny: possibly, but if the mailer is running as that user it could be getting the user@ part easily. Try changing the bit after the @ in sudoers and see if that gets through
<TJ-> R13ose: It might be worth simply disconnecting and reconnecting them where they are - they may just be loose.
<R13ose> TJ-: the ends that connect to the wifi might be loose?
<TJ-> R13ose: it is possible; I've seen these come completely off if the laptop has been knocked about a bit
<TJ-> R13ose: when connecting they make a satisfying slight 'snap' sound and you can feel it too
<R13ose> TJ-: done but they felt in before too.
<knicklux> TJ-, I found something: Apparently, my luks sits on top of lvm and my initramfs did not have lvmetad or any lvm support. I am trying to get lvm tools inside it
<TJ-> R13ose: test them. if no improvement, try swapping them over
<R13ose> TJ-: close up and turn on?
<TJ-> knicklux: right, as I said earlier, you have to have *everything* down to the raw device inside the container so it can be detected
<TJ-> R13ose: if you're careful you should be able to leave the base off whilst testing it
<TJ-> knicklux: if you've got e.g. pci > ahci > sda > sda1 > lvm > luks > ext4 then all those have to be detected and initrd needs appropriate drivers/tooling to cover all of them. if you restrict the device view in the container it cannot do that
<knicklux> TJ-, I will try a very old kernel, worst case is that I have to install a ubuntu in a vm and copy the intramfs or something like that
<knicklux> wish me luck, rebooting :D
<R13ose> TJ-: still only one bar and not connecting from where I am which is further away.
<TJ-> R13ose: right, so try swapping the leads
<R13ose> There were two bars, sorry I made a mistake earlier when I said one, and now only one.  Yet is not connecting still from where I am.
<R13ose> TJ-: ^
<littlejohnny> TJ-, its working now, however i see that mailfrom is just essentially a display name.  because the source header of the email i received shows envelope-from <UbuntuUser@domain.com>, so changing the mailfrom doesnt really change the sender does it?
<R13ose> Now I see two bars
<littlejohnny> sigh
<knicklux> TJ-, the old kernel works :) I will try to generate an initramfs in verbose mode
<TJ-> littlejohnny: correct, the MTA is responsible for setting the SMTP envelope. That is down to nullmailer
<TJ-> R13ose: when testing Wifi signal strength it's better to rely on the "iwconfig" tool to get accurate values
<littlejohnny> TJ-, which means that nullmailer is grabbing my UbuntuUser from somewhere right?
<TJ-> R13ose: with 2.4GHz for example even your body can absorb a lot of signal, so the way you sit can have an affect in marginal signal areas
<R13ose> TJ-: I am not connected to anything
<R13ose> TJ-: keeps staying at setting network address
<TJ-> R13ose: ahh. in which case "sudo iwlist scan | grep Quality" might report something useful without needing to connect
<littlejohnny> TJ-, what do you think of this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54725/change-the-from-address-in-unix-mail  would it be worth a try?
<TJ-> R13ose: that may see multiple Access Points though
<R13ose> TJ-: first one is quality 24/70 signal level -86 dBm. Second one is quality 25/70 signal level -85 dBm.
<R13ose> I am further away
<R13ose> And not pointing laptop at router
<TJ-> littlejohnny: is there a /etc/nullmailer/me file? if so, what is in it
<TJ-> R13ose: possibly we need to make that command better so you know which AP those values refer to
<knicklux> TJ-, new initramfs generation (ran from ubuntu system) https://paste.debian.net/1046178/
<TJ-> R13ose: try this for added info: " sudo iwlist scan 2>/dev/null | grep -C 3 Quality "
<R13ose> TJ-: okay, how and what will that tell us once I know?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, no there isnt
<TJ-> knicklux: looks good from line 65
<TJ-> littlejohnny: OK; I saw that mentioned but it isn't clear what is supposed to be in it!
<knicklux> TJ-, it also calls the lvm2 hook
<knicklux> I should try to reboot once more
<TJ-> littlejohnny: as an experiement, why don't you try installing 'sendmail' to determine if this is a sudo or nullmailer issue?
<TJ-> knicklux: right, as we'd expect :)
<R13ose> TJ-: the 25/70 one is the one I want
<knicklux> Hopefully :D my last working kernel :)
<knicklux> c u
<TJ-> R13ose: and 25/70 is low, I presume the SNR next to it is rather low as well
<TJ-> R13ose: remind me - is this with the antenna cables swapped over?
<R13ose> TJ-: yes
<R13ose> TJ-: SNR?
<TJ-> R13ose: hmmm, not sure what to recommend then. Seems like it's not the easy solution that is going to help
<TJ-> R13ose: SNR == Signal to Noise ratio aka "Signal level"
<R13ose> TJ-: no way to boost this?
<knicklux> TJ-, it seemed to work, thank you very much! :)
<TJ-> R13ose: it is possible both cables are damaged passing into the hinge I suppose
<R13ose> TJ-: where are the end of the cables suppose to go to?
<TJ-> R13ose: I have all sorts of bits lying about so in this situation I'd connect a spare antenna to the card and try it to compare - that'd indicate if it is the built-in antennas at fault, or the card, but you don't have that ability
<TJ-> R13ose: usually they lead to short (2-4cm long) antenna printed circuit boards at the top or sides of the screen
<TJ-> R13ose: those cables are coaxial - designed to prevent the signal radiating from them. so if 1 or both are broken, the anntenas won't be connected
<TJ-> R13ose: I recall earlier you said you had to do something to fix the laptop lid not closing - was that related to the hinge by any chance?
<R13ose> TJ-: one end is connected to a circuit board and the other the wifi?
<TJ-> R13ose: correct
<oooooooooooooooo> how come apt-get install doesnt use bittorrent to source files?
<TJ-> R13ose: this is what they look like, and you can buy replacements (as long as you get the correct length of coax (called a pgi-tail) https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1JWukPXXXXXbNXXXXq6xXFXXXN/1pcs-Dual-Band-Antenna-Laptop-Wifi-Internal-Antenna-8dbi-for-Pcb-Network-Card.jpg
<R13ose> TJ-: yes but I didn't do anything.
<RonaldsMazitis> hello, how to install qgifer on 32 bit ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<R13ose> TJ-: I didn't see the big end
<TJ-> oooooooooooooooo: we used to until 12.04, apt-transport-debtorrent
<RonaldsMazitis> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VYyg8GsBJt/
<RonaldsMazitis> this is compilation
<TJ-> R13ose: by 'big end' you mean the antenna PCB?
<littlejohnny> TJ-, thanks for your help. I stopped using sendmail a while ago for some reason i was having difficulty with it and nullmailer seemed easier. But nullmailer is lacking this feature i guess.
<TJ-> R13ose: you won't - that's the bit buried around the screen
<R13ose> TJ-: do you want me to take a photo of what I see at the end?
<TJ-> R13ose: no, I know what to expect. I'm just making you aware too.
<R13ose> TJ-: what if not connected?
<knicklux> TJ-, you fixed it, amazing!
<TJ-> R13ose: the coax will be soldered on and likely the coax is glued or taped to the screen plastic too. I doubt both antenna PCBs would be broken.
<TJ-> knicklux: it's not rocket science!
<coconut> oooooooooooooooo: and before bittorrent got invented, there was jigdo for downloading iso's.
<oooooooooooooooo> i just spent way too long downloading 500mb for super tux kart, thats all
<TJ-> R13ose: at this point I don't think there's much more we can do. We've checked the software side, we've investigated the hardware. Unless you can buy a couple of those antennas to test with (or borrow some) there's nothing else. It could be, even if you test with other antennas, it turns out the wifi card itself has a problem.
<oooooooooooooooo> becuase it was one http source
<knicklux> TJ-, If it was rocket science, it would be much easier for me xD
<littlejohnny> besides nullmailer/sendmail is there a better alternative MTA that ubuntu can use?
<TJ-> knicklux: :P
<TJ-> littlejohnny: well, in my experience sendmail needs zero configuration. Just installing
<coconut> oooooooooooooooo: yes that happens once a while.
<RonaldsMazitis> so no qgifer anymore
<R13ose> TJ-: the only thing I can do is cry and buy a usb wifi?
<RonaldsMazitis> it used to work
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: whilst you've got the laptop open, you could try removing and re-seating the wifi card from its slot - weirder things have been fixed by re-seating adapters!
<TJ-> Grrr
<RonaldsMazitis> :D
<TJ-> R13ose: : whilst you've got the laptop open, you could try removing and re-seating the wifi card from its slot - weirder things have been fixed by re-seating adapters!
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
<RonaldsMazitis> lol
 * TJ- confiscates RonaldsMazitis's R
<TJ-> R13ose: amazing story - 2 days ago I was helping a user with an Asus ROG gaming desktop PC that has built-in wifi/bluetooth with antennas screwed in at the back. The Bluetooth device (USB) wasn't appearing, we found from the kernel log the USB device was failing to reset. After many hours, being flippant, I suggested the user disconnect the antennas - and the thing started working!
<knicklux> R13ose, I used some dongles in the past, if you like advice
<TJ-> R13ose: I've got a drawer full of USB wifi devices
<R13ose> TJ-: let me show you a photo
<RonaldsMazitis> so any alternatives to ffmpeg
<RonaldsMazitis> for making a gif
<R13ose> TJ-: http://imgur.com/a/Ox5ewbx
<RonaldsMazitis> I dont understand why qgifer is depraceted..
<R13ose> TJ-: should I now close up and put the laptop back together?
<TJ-> R13ose: OH MY GOSH! You clever person!!! That photo looks like the cables have been cut!!
<TJ-> R13ose: THAT is your PROBLEM :D
<TJ-> R13ose: so, you need 2 replacement antenna/pig-tail units, or use an external USB wifi
<R13ose> TJ-: maybe the hinge on that side did it as this is broken on that side a bit.
<Furai> Is there any alternative to ubuntu-livepatch?
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis, have you looked into imagemagic?
<TJ-> R13ose: right - that was what I was suggesting earlier when I asked about what repair you were doing - my guess is when the hinge was detached it cut the cables
<RonaldsMazitis> I need easy
<RonaldsMazitis> GUI
<RonaldsMazitis> like a normal person , coz
<TJ-> R13ose: at least you now know the cause and can decide what to do about it. What country are you in?
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis, ok hold on let me check
<R13ose> TJ-: Canada
<R13ose> TJ-: you?
<TJ-> R13ose: I'm in the U.K. - I was going to suggest, you can get replacement antennas/pigtails really cheap via eBay, amazon, and the like
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis,  never tried this , your own risk  https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/create-gif-from-video-linux-app
<R13ose> TJ-: what would I have to do to fix this, if I got them?
<TJ-> R13ose: but, to fit them, you would need to also dissemble the screen, or at the least, pop off its cover to replace the antennas, which is a harder job
<R13ose> TJ-: I can close the laptop up, right?
<RonaldsMazitis> it's not on github anymore
<RonaldsMazitis> coz
<TJ-> R13ose: usually the coaxial cables are routed around the outside of the LCD in the bezel and likely the PCBs themselves are glued or taped in at the top
<TJ-> R13ose: sure, there's nothing else you can do for now
<R13ose> TJ-: way too above my knowledge to fix without breaking something.
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis,  just google    ubuntu 18.04 make animated gifs application
<TJ-> R13ose: maybe you know somone local who could help
<TJ-> R13ose: other than that - get a USB dongle
<R13ose> TJ-: not a repair shop?
<RonaldsMazitis> qgifer was working okay
<coz_> RonaldsMazitis,  I haven't used it,
<coz_> have to go
<TJ-> R13ose: that too although it would be more expensive than a USb dongle I'd expect :)
<R13ose> TJ-: how much would it cost if you sent me one of yours?
<TJ-> R13ose: trans-atlantic? A lot! You should be able to buy one locally for a few dollars - do a search
<R13ose> Okay
<R13ose> TJ-: thanks for your help
<TJ-> R13ose: you're welcome - it's been an interesting diagnostic project :)
<R13ose> Yep
<R13ose> TJ-: I had to take out a stick of memory the other day because that was bad
<TJ-> R13ose: ouch!
<R13ose> TJ-: I actually learned a lot.  How much would it be to replace the cables?
<eelstrebor> hmm, i'm wondering why my bash history got wiped
<Greyztar> is there any better way to write command for destination dir other than repeating it like this with cp command: cp /docs/file /docs/file
<TJ-> R13ose: if you want to replace them I'd suggest first you make sure you can open up the screen and get to the existing cables/antennas. Remove them and the cables attached to the wifi adapter. Measure the cable (pigtail) length. Then you can locate/buy replacements with the correct pigtail length - and know you can fit them.
<TJ-> R13ose: I seem to have found the correct ones (in the UK) for your laptop model: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Acer-Aspire-E1-572P-LAPTOP-LID-ANTENNA-WIFI-CABLES/372350524935
<TJ-> Greyztar: you mean copying to the same directory but with a different name?
<R13ose> TJ-: mine is V5
<TJ-> Greyztar: "cp /path/to/dir/{current,newname}"
<Greyztar> TJ-: yupp
<TJ-> R13ose: oops! sorry, I searched on that and didn't notice the difference!
<TJ-> Greyztar: the shell will expand that for you, test it with "echo /path/to/dir/{current,newname}"
<Greyztar> TJ-: ok sweet,its just little tedious when theres a file in the deep down under very lengthy path,seems counterintuitiv writing same thing twice :D feels WIndows lol
<Greyztar> TJ- thx alot ill try it (,")
<TJ-> Greyztar: there's a nicer way if you're using bash shell - "pushd path/to/dir; cp current newname; popd "
<R13ose> TJ-: since this is not Ubuntu, we should take this out of this channel
<TJ-> R13ose: I cannot find an exact match but you should be able to search in your local eBay and other suppliers to find one. I'd guess the same part will likely match several Aspire models.
<Greyztar> TJ-: nailed it (,")
<R13ose> TJ-: thanks
<alt0id> sup
<alt0id> can someone help me with installing ubuntu on a drive that already has a home drive
<alt0id> without formating anything
<jas> probly google
<ioria> alt0id, manual partitionig , and set up that partition as /home
<alt0id> ioria: its a small HDD, i cant do that, i'll be a mess
<ioria> alt0id, it should be a patition not a drive
<R13ose> TJ-: can I on you?
<R13ose> pm*
<VVD> hi
<VVD> Is it planned to add tox to official repo?
<VVD> I'm vote for qTox!
<doubtful> hi
<doubtful> I am using ubuntu 18.04 on dell xps 13 (9370).
<doubtful> Issue: repeated keystores, it happened after a update showed in ubuntu software centre from dell.
<doubtful> It was related to something about BIOS>
<doubtful> any ideas on how to fix this?
<doubtful> any IDEA?
<courrier> My Dell XPS13 running 18.04.1 4.15.0-36-generic with Mate desktop sometimes crashes (screen displays a blue/green gradient, no kernel panic, not possible to switch tty)
<courrier> Here are the last syslog lines before full crash, do you see anything helpful? http://paste.debian.net/1046186/
<courrier> Here's the gradient I can see: https://www.cjoint.com/data3/HJgukKeETgJ_IMG-20181006-214957.jpg (Which software is displaying this thing?)
<_KaszpiR_> courrier see rahter kernel log or X log
<courrier> _KaszpiR_: kernel log looks fine, only some CPU thottling/unthrottling operations
<courrier> As for X, the log file contains uptime instead of huma readable time, so it's difficult to search at the right location
<courrier> Is there any file that contains both uptime and human readable time? So that I can check in the right time period
<arakimo> Hey, having an issue trying to get my VPN working on ubuntu without DNS leaks, ideas?
<arakimo> tried installing unbound, which usually solved it for me in 16.04
<arakimo> doesn't seem to be working in 18.04 though :/
<arakimo> anyone able to help? thanks in advance ^-^
<jas> specify dns manually?
<jas> @ network settings
<jas> https://i.imgur.com/dpRVUz3.png
<arakimo> sorry, never really manually configured DNS before :D
<jas> if you can make it to that settings screen
<jas> 208.67.220.220
<jas> opendns
<jas> i usually disable ipv6 or set it to "link local only"
<jas> should fix your dns leak
<eroc> Hiya. Newb question. What's the best way to set my DNS servers. Specifically, I want to use Cloudflare's DNS servers for both my wifi and vpn connections.
<eroc> I've seen some articles recommend netplan and others talk about resolv.conf.
<MannyLNJ> Possible stupid question but I have 3 PC's I don't use any more. I want to turn them into network storage in my house. I don't know which one has the best performance what is a good benchmark program I can run in a live-cd
<ovrh> Hey guys, is there a more or less universally accepted method to provision a desktop installation? I mean, something that allows me to create a "deploy" script of sorts, which I can run say from a live cd, and it will install linux and configure all the settings that I want. Is it even doable
<catbeard> mkisofs, helluva thing
<catbeard> or do you mean dynamically
<tripelb> when I go to UbuntuSoftware there is no place to put the program name to search for it. This seems not right. Help me out on this please.
<TJ-> ovrh: yes, read up on preseed
<catbeard> ^
<catbeard> also perhaps spacewalk
<eroc> tripelb: It's not very obvious, but there's a magnifying glass icon in the top bar. Click that to search.
<TJ-> ovrh: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/apbs02.html
<ovrh> TJ-, Would that allow me to also install apps, config settings in those apps etc?
<TJ-> ovrh: as well as controlling configuration and packages to be installed it can trigger scripts to do customisations
<ovrh> TJ-, Oh, that's absolutely cool, thank you!
<ovrh> catbeard, And thank you too for the suggestion, I'll look into spacewalk too :)
<hashicorpsarah> heyhey guys.   I'm assessing  CVE-2018-17456.   It doesn't look like a patch is out for 16.0.4 or 18.0.4.   Is there anyone here who can let me know status on when the patch will be released?
<hashicorpsarah> #patchallthethings.
<hashicorpsarah> i would really appreciate the help.  patchpatchpatch.
<jas> dont think yer gonna find that info here
<TJ-> hashicorpsarah: see https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-17456.html
<TJ-> hashicorpsarah: also, the security team can be reached in #ubuntu-hardened
#ubuntu 2018-10-07
<courrier> I'd like to monitor my home Internet connection to produce nice graphics showing permanent disconnections and show my ISP they are a**holes
<courrier> Do you know any nice tool that could do the job in 1 breath?
<sha255> I am not sure what is up with the current 18.04 installer but it keeps failing to install on a fresh drive with an encrypted volume. Is this a known issue?
<sha255> It produces the error: Configuration of encrypted volumes failed. An error occured while configuring encrypted volumes.
<sha255> Ah apparently the installer is confused when there are existing luks devices and lvm volumes on the disk
<lotuspsychje> courrier: wireshark can monitor packets if you like
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | sha255 start here mate
<ubottu> sha255 start here mate: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<courrier> lotuspsychje: and output graphics? Yeah, but I'd to avoid doing measurements by hand, some simple UI outputing plots of ping time would be perfect
<courrier> I could even be a web app actually
<courrier> client side
<lotuspsychje> courrier: http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/best-network-monitoring-tools-for-linux pick one here
<Hell-Razor> Hey fellas. I am looking to install ubuntu on sda and sdb, I have windows on sbc. I know I am going to oerwrite the windows bootloader with grub but not sure how to do it via the installer... Any suggestions / help?
<Hell-Razor> Wow, everybody must be asleep, this channel is usually hoppin
<lotuspsychje> Hell-Razor: #ubuntu is 24/7 and has different timezones waking up, a little patience is needed at some times
<Hell-Razor> Yeah thats fine, more like killing time.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Hell-Razor start here mate
<ubottu> Hell-Razor start here mate: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Hell-Razor> lotuspsychje: This really doesnt help. I have sda partitioned like I want it but where do I put the bootloader?
<sonicwind> Hell-Razor, are you using BIOS/MBR or UEFI/GPT ?
<Hell-Razor> uefi
<sonicwind> did you make an EFI partition?
<sonicwind> or its sharing with Windows
<Hell-Razor> I havent made anything yet, only thing is Windows is on one drive, I am putting ubuntu on another
<Hell-Razor> I am trying t*
<Hell-Razor> to
<Hell-Razor> This manual mode is kind of like being stuck halfway between a gui and cli.. Not sure exactly whatits going to ask for at which step.
<Hell-Razor> And it looks like theres virtual partitions?
<Copenhagen_Bram> Has anyone tried hyperrogue? it segfaults when I hit an enemy with a knife in shoot 'em up mode
<sonicwind> I'm no expert, but you need an efi partition to use (either shared with windows, or giving ubuntu its own)... the boot loader then aims at the drive the efi is on. It gets more complicated also if the ubuntu drive is external.
<sonicwind> Hell-Razor, I just finished installing 18.04 on an external HD (with Windows on an internal drive)... and with Ubuntu having its own efi partition.
<Hell-Razor> This entire setup screen is just throwing me for loops sonicwind. I am in no rush to get this done I am just getting a headache at the over complexity to do a simple thing. Should be able to point the installer do a different disk when selecting "erase disk and install ubuntu" and then have a screen that pops up saying "we found a windows patition"
<Hell-Razor> sonicwind My disks are all internal
<sonicwind> if you use the Windows efi partition, and Windows crashes, your Ubuntu drive won't work either.
<catbeard> don't forget to disable secureboot
<sonicwind> I spent a week or two reading stuff before I did my install. So many things involved.
<Hell-Razor> Never been a fan of secureboot catbeard
<sonicwind> yeah, I disabled secure boot also.
<catbeard> it's nice if you can get it to work with any os
<catbeard> but there can only be 1
<sonicwind> also make sure to turn off fast boot in windows
<Hell-Razor> Yeah.. Ubunto wants to point to sdc, fighting it to get it do sda
<sonicwind> if you use hibernation
<Hell-Razor> I guess I can just nuke windows and reinstall but thats a pain
<catbeard> stage3 install gentoo!
<Hell-Razor> catalase Thats what I am actually debating lol. Ive screwed my gentoo installs up though more timesthan I can count lol
<sonicwind> I also assumed you were using the "something else" option.
<Hell-Razor> sonicwind Even then its fighting me, or so it looks like it is
<catbeard> ruby rod: i don't want ONE partition i want ALL partitions!
<Hell-Razor> sonicwind So how did you partition your disks using the "somethig else"?
<sonicwind> sda was the internal w10 drive with all its partitions, sdb was Ubuntu... sdb1 being the EFI partition, sdb2 the system partition, sdb3 a data partition. I aimed boot loader question at sdb (no partition specified).
<sonicwind> because I was using Ubuntu on an external drive, it required modificaitons to the grub file and its location.
<Hell-Razor> Yeah shug.. Gentoo may be right around the corner lol
<sonicwind> I think you're going to want a efi partition on your ubuntu drive also. Then just aim the bootloader question at the efi drive. It finds the right partition then.
<sonicwind> it has to be fat32, I made mine 512mb, and /boot/efi is the mount point if I remember right.
<sonicwind> You should be able to find some articles online that will explain it better than trying to figure it out in IRC imho.
<Hell-Razor> kk
<Hell-Razor> I read through a couple guides online, nothing really helped but thats alright
<Hell-Razor> Ill figure it out eventually
<sonicwind> Since you're installing in UEFI, the live media also has to be run from UEFI.
<plus2equalsme> I've got a weird problem. 18.04.1 server is seeing an ntfs drive as vfat (ntfs confirmed on windows and debian)
<Hell-Razor> Well joooy. I told it sda and it still went to sdc lol. Guess I am reinstlling doze and following the grub recovery guide after
<sonicwind> what is sdc on your system?
<sonicwind> I disconnected my Windows drive while I installed Ubuntu to make sure it found the right drive and no accidents.
<sonicwind> and I did all my partitioning with Gparted rather than the installer.
<lotuspsychje> plus2equalsme: try #ubuntu-server mate
<plus2equalsme> thanks lotuspsychje
<instantp10neer> When I click Telegram links in Chrome on Xubuntu 18.04.1 an xdg-open prompt appears.  Telegram doesn't launch.  Can anyone assist?
<canurabus> Hi, I'm trying to install 18.04 on an external hd. The installer presents me with software options regarding installing third-party software that I don't understand. Specifically it gives me the option of installing third party software (graphics and WiFi and codecs). It also gives me the option to "Configure Secure Boot", and a note says "Installing third-party drivers requries configuring Secure Boot"
<canurabus> I'm able to select "Install third-party software" without selecting "Configure secure boot"... but why can I avoid selecting the latter if its required?
<canurabus> Its not clear at all what "Configure Secure Boot" does
<mbnt> Hello, the Wine IRC sent me here. I am trying to locate where directories for Wine might be. I install audio software plugins and some of them need to eb dropped in directories, where how would i locate them? I have Ubuntu 18.04, 64 bits
<mbnt> I mean, certain plugins need to be dropped in folders, like VST and such
<uboa> hi i'm trying to use tile-extruder but in ubuntu 18 i keep getting /usr/bin/env: ‘node\r’: No such file or directory when i try to use it :o
<mmkumr> I am facing many network problem after unistalling Gnome and installing i3 window manager.
<tripelb> Q2: help My uguntu went 90 degress rotation. i didnt know it was possible 18.04 and the trackpad is crazy. JUST TELL ME HOW TO GET NORMAL
<tripelb> AND omg when I turn it the laptop has a gravity sensor and THE CREEN ROTATES UPSIDE DOWN. What did I do? I was tyoing into the search box in html gmail.
<tripelb> help please. the trackpad works at 90deg but not consistent with the image either
<arm0red> tripelb, I had that problem on one of my laptops. turn your laptop until the screen is rotated correctly. and click the gnome menu in the top right, and click the "rotation-lock" icon to freeze it's rotation.
<arm0red> then when you sit your laptop back right-side up, it will stay. ;)
<arm0red> just a temp fix until the bug gets fixed
<rnat> How can I convert an ubuntu BIOS installation to UEFI bootable one.
<granttrec> whats good for dnla on ubuntu?
<arm0red> rnat, you have to boot the live usb as UEFI and install it while running in UEFI. But you can't convert an existing installation to UEFI.
<SwedeMike> granttrec: minidlna has been successful for me.
<rnat> arm0red: I was tempted to ask this question as I already have a BIOS/GPT installation with protective MBR. Thought that reinstalling grub-efi would fix my problem. Any thoughts on this approach?
<granttrec> SwedeMike: thanks
<tripelb> I rebooted. Problem: keystrokes made orientation change and auto-rotation 18.04
<tripelb> What did I do?
<tripelb> This is HOW WELL the ubuntu documentation speaks about it:    You can rotate what you see on your screen by pressing the buttons with the arrows.
<tripelb> sounds like Trump.
<arm0red> rnat, I don't know a lot about EFI. But just from what I've researched about it to help with my own installations, I found that you have to boot the live-usb in EFI mode in order to install as EFI. And that you can't convert a legacy install to EFI w/o reinstalling.
<arm0red> tripelb, did you get it fixed?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I get the `dpkg --get-selections` equivalent for a package I'm installing through `apt install`?
<arm0red> you can lock the auto-rotation in the gnome menu in the top right.
<arm0red> tripelb, you can lock the auto-rotation in the gnome menu in the top right.
<AlecTaylor> Found it: https://serverfault.com/q/407317
<tripelb> arm0red, hi. "the gnome menu in the top right ou say.Ah, I got there through ubuntu documentation. BUT there is no rotation listing there. {resolution, refresh, adjust for tv nightlight}  ((I think I may have hit alt backarrow by mistake. I use that as backarrow in a browser.))
<tripelb> arm0red, I see from webpages that this has been a problem in past versions 16,17 and is "fully fixed" now. This is a HP laptop I will search more on that.
<tripelb> arm0red, ah, I was using system settings, to the right is a quarter-turn box and that is the icon. when I click it a dot (that on closer inspection is a lock) appears in the center. I assume that does it. ---  Now I want to learn to control it if on what keystrokes cause rotation AND what keystrokes will bring it back.  Thanks ... this is for ANYONE actually.
<arm0red> tripelb, I was refering to the drop-down menu in the top right of the home screen. there are 4 icons "settings", "rotation lock", "screen lock", and "power"
<arm0red> tripelb, I'm glad you found it! I'd like to know how to control it from key strokes as well, lol
<tripelb> arm0red, also found that one can do this query in terminal:  gsettings get org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock
<tripelb> It's late enough so I am quitting for the night arm0red Thank you for help and interaction.
<Galactor> hi! what is the terminal command to have a text-gui for managing wifi and networks?
<Edisto> what's the deal if I switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu but my Firepro w8100 stopped working? I see it in lspci. But it's not listed in the xorg.0.log.
<Edisto> Are teh kernel's that diffrent from Ubuntu to Kubuntu?
<guiver_d> Edisto: if the same version, the 'plumbing' should be the same if comparing Kubuntu & Ubuntu.  The flavors can 'tweak' some bits that can have minor impact on a few devices (but rare in my knowledge), what version?
<guiver_d> are you comparing one release of Ubuntu, with a different release of kubuntu?  (by chance) Edisto
<uboa> what's the closest thing in terms of apple notes' functionality with images drag and drop attachments basic formatting etc without being overly complicated? zim is... not my favorite. the snap notes app is too simple/doesn't include the attachment features and stuff like that
<tripelb> help is it really true that a png isnt recognied as a picture in my pictures folder?  HOW DUMB. How can I change it into a jpg?
<brondif> tripelb:imagemagick program
<Edisto> guiver_d: using kubuntu 18.04 and was using ubuntu 18.04. Same kernel versions too 4.15.0-33 and 34. I've reinstalled kubuntu about 3 times thinking it was just rocm
<Edisto> guiver_d: finally i was able to install amdgpu-pro and I noticed I still had the same problem where my Firepro w8100 was missing
<tripelb> I dont get a choice for a background to zoom tile fill screen etc. what happened?
<geirha> probably just gnome removing configuration options to make it easier to use for new users
<Edisto> sad i realy liked kubuntu
<elichai2> Hey, What's the best way to upgrade 16.04 to 18.04? `do-release-upgrade`? using the gui? something else?
<SwedeMike> elichai2: both of those methods are supported. Use whichever you prefer.
<lotus|NUC> elichai2: update-manager -c
<coconut> are "do-release-upgrade" 's only for between LTS'es?
<blackflow> coconut: nope, you can go to, between and from  non-LTS releases
<blackflow> s/go/do-release-upgrade/
<coconut> ah, ok
<coconut> thnx
<coconut> blackflow: so... that's always to the latest LTS release?
<blackflow> coconut: what?
<lotus|NUC> coconut: i think you confusing LTS upgrade with release upgrades
<lotus|NUC> coconut: what is it you want to know exactly?
<coconut> lotus|NUC: i guess i wanted to know the command difference between the two.
<lotus|NUC> !upgrade | coconut
<ubottu> coconut: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<weijunli> I have a vm running ubuntu however I don't have the .iso file anymore. My connection is really slow so I'm wondering if it's possible to format/reinstall ubuntu thru the Terminal ?
<coconut> :)
<guiver_d> weijunli: 64mb is the size of the 18.04 mini iso; you could install packages (if you still have the .debs) using your own source as a repo (after install of a minimal system), but I don't know what you mean by format/reinstall (at the format, you've lost what was there..) - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ppf> any recommendations for a password manager that synchronizes across devices?
<vielfarbig> ppf: KeePassX
<ducasse> ppf: lastpass worked ok when i last tried it, but i switched to keepassx since it works everywhere i need it to. probably better to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, though
<blackflow> keepassxc the fork tho', keepassx is no longer maintained
<ppf> how does it do synchronization?
<ppf> i tried it a bit back and i didn't figure that out
<lotus|NUC> there's a bitwarden snap too
<mamonetti> hi
<ducasse> ppf: you need to sort that out yourself
<ppf> ducasse: as in, synchronize the database file?
<lotus|NUC> mamonetti: welcome, what can we do for you?
<ducasse> ppf: yes
<ppf> oof
<ppf> ducasse: that's probably not gonna cut it then
<ducasse> ppf: you can use somethimg like google drive and manually copy the keyfile to your devices
<ppf> that's not gonna work
<ppf> it's a recipe for merge conflicts
<ppf> and for a password manager that's dead on arrival
<coconut> ppf: lotus|NUC 's bitwarden does has a sync feature over platforms, though i haven't used it.
<ylli_> hello
<lotus|NUC> ylel9: : welcome, what can we do for you?
<ylel9> lotus|NUC:  you are bot or people
<lotus|NUC> ylel9: i am peoples
<ylel9> lotus|NUC:  vr
<ylel9> very good
<ylel9> lotus|NUC: i like ubuntu
<lotus|NUC> ylel9: that fine, you can discuss that in #ubuntu-discuss
<Duckle> Hey there. I'm having som trouble figuring out how to get a package that's currently on universe-proposed
<Duckle> I've added a line for: artful-proposed main restricted multiverse universe (with the deb and url in front) but it doesn't show up on apt-cache policy
<Duckle> I have updated
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: artful is end of life mate
<Duckle> oh
<ppf> coconut: interesting! how does it synchronize?
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: we advice to install a supported version from the topic
<coconut> ppf: i don't know, i guess from inside the app.
<Duckle> lotus|NUC: Good poit, I actually thought I had upgrated
<Duckle> woops
<coconut> i use keepassxc just like blackflow.
<coconut> ppf: but it looks like an online only app to me, which sucks.
<ppf> yeah
<ppf> looks like
<ppf> cloud synch is an immediate nope
<coconut> yes, should not be online to me eather. Just... no.
<ppf> i don't mind online if i can control the infrastructure
<popeycore> which application is that coconut / ppf ?
<ppf> bitwarden
<popeycore> ah okay
<popeycore> nice app
<coconut> that would make it better already, but still, online?
<ppf> coconut: they have to synch somehow
<ppf> i'd prefer something peer to peer
<ppf> i.e. whenver devices see each other on the same network
<ppf> but that has different privacy issues
<popeycore> I use syncthing to sync between machines, and store encrypted files in that folder.
<popeycore> which does the LAN syncing and keeping everything secure
<ppf> popeycore: as i said above, some opaque synchronization of the password database is dangerous
<ppf> a merge conflict immediatly kills you
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<CookieM> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi CookieM
<lotus|NUC> afternoon cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> greetings lotus|NUC
<Duckle> Hmm for some reason a package I'm interested in only shows up as version 1.2.9 in apt-cache search, even though I have bionic-proposed added to my sources
<Duckle> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slic3r < this is the package in question
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: i told you artful was eol right
<Duckle> lotus|NUC: I upgraded
<Duckle> I'm on 18.04
<Duckle> bionic
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: ok, is there any reason you really need proposed?
<Duckle> The particular software is fairly outdated in 1.2.9
<Duckle> 1.3 has been the recommended version for a year I think
<lotus|NUC> !latest | Duckle
<ubottu> Duckle: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Duckle> hmm,
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: you could see !backports or snaps perhaps
<Duckle> Yeah I just went with the recommendation from the developers website, where they recommend 1.3. I ended up just getting the appimage, but I'd prefer it to be updated through apt
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: but proposed isnt really recommended unless you know what your doing
<leftyfb> Duckle: which package?
<Duckle> http://slic3r.org/download < 1.3 is recommended
<Duckle> lotus|NUC: slic3r, it's the stuff that takes 3D models and slices it into layers and then into gcode for 3D printers
<lotus|NUC> Duckle: can blender not help on that?
<Duckle> Nope
<lotus|NUC> k
<Duckle> lotus|NUC: It's what produces the motion code for the printer
<Duckle> it's fairly specific software, I prefer slic3r, others prefer cura, some prefer a 150$ paid closed-source software called Simplify 3D, but yea.
<Duckle> It's quite specific kind of software. It has to do 3D motion paths from a mesh file
<Duckle> and have all the relevant 3D printer knobs available. Appimage is working for now though, so I guess I'll just have to wait for the devs to make 1.3 stable :)
<leftyfb> Duckle: It looks like only 1.2.9 is going to work with bionic. 1.3 will be available in the next release of ubuntu.
<Duckle> oh dang. Ok
<filib> Hi guys I would like to contribute to the Ubuntu community testing some code, how can I do??
<lotus|NUC> !contribute | filib
<ubottu> filib: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<lotus|NUC> filib: and welcome to the ubuntu community
<guiver_d> filib: some wiki links on testing are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<filib> Hi guys I would like to contribute to the Ubuntu community testing some code, how can I do??
<cfhowlett> !contribute | filib, READ THIS please.
<ubottu> filib, READ THIS please.: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<nagygm> hey guys
<nagygm> I got stuck with a really weird problem on my ubuntu
<nagygm> sound works only for chrome, and not for any other software, not even the sound testing one
<nagygm> I tried a lot of things, but none of them worked obviously, and I am out of ideas
<filib> Papercuts Ninjas is a good place to start contributing as a tester?
<alekksander> @nagygm there could be so many reasons… pulse failure, pulse bad config, alsa bad config etc…
<Eimer> /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4 when searching for /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4
<Eimer> << can someone explain me what's happening? For me, both filenames look identically.
<Eimer> The linker then says: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4"
<trupheenix> Hi! I need help.
<Eimer> My entire log is: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ND7YHxd6mN/
<trupheenix> I am attempting to install Ubuntu on an SSD WDS240G2G0B
<trupheenix> I want to set it up with full disk encryption.
<trupheenix> Is this a good idea?
<salamanderrake> Eimer: are you not building a 32bit library?
<Eimer> salamanderrake, well I am following a HowTo and it said to run "sudo make lib32" to build it in 32bit.
<salamanderrake> yeah well that library is incompatable because its a 64 bit library when you are trying to compile a 32bit lib
<salamanderrake> ile  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4
<salamanderrake> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.4: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, BuildID[sha1]=a8ba2a1bca5de86606889ab3122a3038e8d2a272, stripped
<salamanderrake> so its the build process thats messed up.
<salamanderrake> morelikely in the configure stage
<Eimer> So you think the mistake is in the libusb I have cloned?
<salamanderrake> Eimer: where is the repo located?
<Eimer> I am actually just following this HowTo, salamanderrake: https://github.com/casper-astro/mlib_devel/wiki/How-to-install-Xilinx-ISE
<Eimer> Below step 20 "Download the driver source and install"
<salamanderrake> are you on a 32bit system?
<Eimer> I am pretty sure this is a 64 bit system
<Eimer> Yeah, 64 bit
<salamanderrake> What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Eimer> 18.04
<filib> what should we do to increase our karma points?
<salamanderrake> Did you read the Tweaks for Ubuntu 16.04 section though?
<Eimer> Yeah I did but there was nothing very helpful for me problem :S
<Eimer> When I drop the lib32 flag in "sudo make lib32" I get this response: Built library is 64 bit. Run `make lib32' to build a 32 bit version
<trupheenix> Can anyone here tell me how to set up full disk encryption with SSD?
<trupheenix> I am attempting to install 18.04
<salamanderrake> apt search libusb
<salamanderrake> lol
<TJ-> trupheenix: FDE is an option in the installer I seem to recall - are you trying to do it manually?
<Eimer> Yeah I have it installed
<salamanderrake> Eimer: sudo apt-get install libusb-dev:i386
<Eimer> wuuh
<Eimer> That seems to work
<TJ-> Eimer: some of those instructions appear quite niave; recommending 'sudo' for a git clone and a make, for example (which runs all the tools as UID 0 (root)
<salamanderrake> Wow, I didn't even see that one.
<Eimer> salamanderrake, thank you. It is finishing with make[1]: Leaving directory '/opt/Xilinx/usb-driver' now. And I guess this is how it should be
<TJ-> Eimer: If I followed those instructions I think I'd do it inside an unprivileged LXD container for safely
<trupheenix> TJ- This is a SSD. The FDE option is creating a swap space which I don't want.
<salamanderrake> Yeah, that repo/instructions seem outdated and they even misspell some stuff.
<Eimer> TJ-, well it is just an How-to. I think they are not meant to be perfect.
<TJ-> trupheenix: the swap is likely to support hibernation; however, SSD doesn't preclude swap - swap is about helping the kernel when there is pressure on RAM (because by default the kernel is configured to handle  over-commit of RAM)
<trupheenix> TJ- was reading that swap degrades SSD over a period of time.
<TJ-> Eimer: right - my point is, when you use 'sudo' you don't know what those tools could be doing to your system as 'root'
<trupheenix> TJ - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Eimer> Yeah I get your point. I guess in this case I just trusted the integrity of their software.
<trupheenix> TJ- Plus I got 16 GB of RAM
<trupheenix> TJ- so swap will not be required
<TJ-> trupheenix: only if the system is hitting it constantly, which implies the system needs more RAM! but these days as I understand it most SSDs are tolerent of such things in their wear-leveling alogorithms
<trupheenix> TJ- Is it? Hmmm
<kostkon> trupheenix, modern ssds can withstand petabytes of writes more likely your SSD more likely will outlive the rest of your hardware by a wide margin
<kostkon> -1 more likely
<TJ-> trupheenix: well, if you choose FDE that implies the system will use LVM too, yes? So after install disable the swap and re-allocate the swap partition as an LVM physical volume and add it to the volume group - then you get to allocate the space to logical volumes
<trupheenix> TJ- how to do this?
<TJ-> trupheenix: just go through the install and reboot into it. Then "sudo swapoff <swap-device>" and "sudo pvcreate <swap-device>" and "sudo vgextend <myVG> <former-swap-device>". At that point the former 'swap' space is available to allocate for LVs inside <myVG>
<trupheenix> TJ- I didn't get what is <myVG> about
<TJ-> trupheenix: When using Logical Volume Management (LVM) the way it works is raw block devices are made Physical Volumes (PVs). One of more PVs are allocated to a Volume Group (VG). Now the VG has free extents (space) which can be allocated to Logical Volumes (LVs) which is where the file-systems are written to. So <myVG> would be the name the installer gave to the VG - I think it is something like ubuntu-vg
<TJ-> but I can't be sure
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<LargePrime> hello.  have a realtek 8821AU on a USB hub.  lsusb can see.  lshw can see but does not use it as wifi device.  please advise
<TJ-> LargePrime: I seem to recall needing to build the driver for that from a github repo
<LargePrime> neat
<TJ-> LargePrime: you're sure it is 8821 not 8812 ?
<LargePrime> TJ-, because USB hub, or ..
<LargePrime> checking
<TJ-> LargePrime: I have a bunch of source for both 8812 an 8821 here; I'd need to go through it to figure out which are current/relevant
<LargePrime> nope.  it is Device 008: ID 0bda:8812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8812AU
<LargePrime> sorry for the confusion
<LargePrime> would i still need to build TJ-?
<TJ-> LargePrime: give me a moment - we have an rtl8812au-dkms package in Ubuntu - let me check your device ID against its modalias list
<LargePrime> ok.  kinda a noob, so if that means I am to do a thing, please be more bossy
<TJ-> LargePrime: yes, it matches.
<TJ-> !info rtl8812au-dkms | LargePrime
<ubottu> LargePrime: rtl8812au-dkms (source: rtl8812au): dkms source for the r8812au network driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg-0ubuntu8 (bionic), package size 1089 kB, installed size 8697 kB
<TJ-> LargePrime: you can just do "sudo apt install rtl8812ay-dkms"
<TJ-> Grrr
<TJ-> LargePrime: you can just do "sudo apt install rtl8812au-dkms"
<LargePrime> so, i needed to install a driver for this adapter...?
<LargePrime> how would i know i needed to do that TJ- ?
<LargePrime> it is doing a bynamic build?
<LargePrime> will it need to do this for every kernel upgrade
<LargePrime> and will do so automagically?
<LargePrime> after install, what do i restart to get the hardware to see it?
<TJ-> LargePrime: it's all automatic from now on, each new kernel will cause the driver to be built for it
<LargePrime> that is kinda amazing
<TJ-> LargePrime: you should just need to re-insert the device and it'll be found, driver loaded, etc
<TJ-> LargePrime: the reason the driver isn't in the kernel is Realtek do not play nice with the mainline kernel
<TJ-> LargePrime: they just dump their code and leave it to users/devs to package/install
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> I can't force my builtin camera to work. Laptop is Latitude E6540, the OS is Ubuntu 18.04.1.
<TheWild> It is enabled in BIOS, but not listed by either lshw, lscpi and lsusb.
<TheWild> What else I could try?
<TJ-> TheWild: can you show us some info and the kernel log? "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb; dmesg )"
<TheWild> http://termbin.com/0sat
<tatertots> TheWild: it's totally possible your camera may not be supported
<TJ-> tatertots: but not conceivable the kernel doesn't see it on a bus
<TheWild> maybe no drivers. But not listed?
<filib> Papercuts Ninjas is a good place to start contributing as a tester?
<TheWild> meh, I can't figure out the model.
<tatertots> does the camera show up in any other Linux distro, how feasible is it that you'd physically be able to disassemble the laptop to physically reseat or check it's physical connection to the system (i.e ribbon cables)
<TJ-> TheWild: looks like a hardware fault; your "lsusb" output shows an unknown device with vendor ID "0000" - which is illegal. "Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0000:0538"
<TJ-> TheWild: does the PC dual-boot with Windows - if so, does the camera show up there? If no dual-boot, I'm guessing either hardware issue or possible firmware ACPI bug (if ACPI there is a workaround that may help you)
<TheWild> dunno. I installed Windows on the other partition but it was barely used, never connected to internet and no drivers installed on.
<TheWild> wait a moment, I have drivers for Windows, maybe it will tell me what model it is.
<TheWild> hardware fault?
<TJ-> TheWild: Oh - I bet that's a smartphone you've got connected - is that correct?
<TheWild> TJ-: mmmm... nope. Not today!
<TJ-> TheWild: strange - that's usually what causes the 0000 vendor ID
<TJ-> TheWild: hmmm, that may be a misleading indicator then. Do you happen to have a USB optical mouse connected?
<TheWild> I connected my smartphone yesterday and it had some problems "agreeing" with my computer. It kept connecting and disconnecting, but eventually had stabilized.
<TheWild> TJ-: Optical mouse, yup!
<TJ-> TheWild: ahhh; that'll likely be the device I was considering faulty. OK, forgot that and lets move on :)
<TheWild> heh, mouse works flawlessly though.
<TJ-> TheWild: that's fine; my mistake!
<TJ-> TheWild: So there is no indication of the device in the hardware - so as I said, either a real hardware fault, or a firmware ACPI issue. We can test the ACPI issue relatively easily. I've an article that covers it and a possible workaround  http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<TheWild> taking a look
<TheWild> I'm curious whether BIOS builtin diagnostic test could find anything
<tripelbsleeps> Ubu18.04 Is there a way to make a phone call from my computer to a phone number?
<blackflow> tripelbsleeps: yes via skype
<tripelbsleeps> blackflow  MS owns that. Any OTHER way?
<TJ-> TheWild: From other people's lsusb with the E6540, the camera is microdia with ID 0c45:649d
<tatertots> tripleb: via google voice..but if you are against MS then you're probably against other big corporations too...so your options are narrowed
<tripelb> tatertots, no I am ok with that but g'voice wants me to have some other phone to use (they ring on your home phone) and I have lost my phone (hoping the bus driver got it but wont know till Monday) so I have no phone at all.
<TJ-> TheWild: this Debian overview of a very similar model (E6530) also shows what to expect https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Dell/Latitude%20E6530%20%28wheezy%29
<tripelb> I thought this was easier. tatertots  bla
<tripelb> blackflow
<TheWild> I'll perform a diagnostic test and I'll be back. I'll also look for detailed info of the camera in BIOS setup if there are any.
<eltese> Hi! Does Ubuntu get the same driver version at the same time as other releases and if it doesn't does that even matter? I'm trying to decide which distro to install :) Thanks!
<tripelb> Then if I must PAY MONEY TO MS I will.. but...
<TJ-> eltese: your question doesn't make sense, can you explain some more?
<blackflow> tripelb: what's so special about MS? you pay money to your ISP, no? and the electric company for the juice? no?
<eltese> TJ-: ah okay sorry! Yes, so I've read around a bit and many (mainly Arch) users have complained that Ubuntu uses older drivers (e.g older nvidia drivers) and that Ubuntu specifically is months behind in getting up to recent drivers. This seems like a false statement to me, but I would like to clarify
<blackflow> tripelb: thing with phone calls is, you need phone line terminal equipment. which requires a (most likely) paid connection to a telecom. so either it's your own andy ou have something like an ISDN card, and plug your phone line directly, or you have your telecom's VOIP technology, or you pay someone, like Skype, to do all that for you.
<TJ-> eltese: well, the main archive for each 6 monthly release is 'frozen' a month or so before the release date so in that sense Ubuntu will fall behind newer Nvidia releases (we go for stable not bleeding edge) *but* we have an external archive (PPA) called "graphics-drivers" that contains the latest nvidia drivers
<TJ-> eltese: and for LTS (Long Term Support) releases (16.04, 18.04 - April release every 2 years) they are supported and updated for 5 years
<eltese> TJ-: OK, thank you so much for your answer :) So the PPA is Ubuntus version of the AUR? I was mainly concerned for gaming reasons. I do like Arch , but do not feel totally comfortable going through that installation. Would be nice to just have something that works out of the box
<TJ-> !ppa | eltese
<ubottu> eltese: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<TJ-> !graphics-drivers
<blackflow> eltese: not quite, and the graphics-drivers PPA is official, not a random user's
<TJ-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<TJ-> blackflow: where is our bot info for the graphics-drivers PPA?!?
<blackflow> TJ-: lemme see
<eltese> blackflow: OK, thank you! I think I will just go with ubuntu for now =) Thank you both so much
<TJ-> eltese: and we have a very active community support infrastructure :)
<blackflow> TJ-: the factoid database doesn't seem to have it
<eltese> TJ-: Yes, that was the ultimate decider. So again , thanks :)
<TJ-> blackflow: right - only seems to be the binarydriver factoid
<BluesKaj> archlinux is a nice operating system, but for some it's not worth the effort . i can be anticlimactic after running all the commands and realizing the OS is not much different than other more easily installed linux OSs
<blackflow> indeed, especially given that debootstrap will give you most minimal arch-like environment from which you install only what you want (As that's one of Arch's main selling points). The only thing in Arch that's different is the package versions move very fast
<TJ-> I've been enjoying building and running ARM LXD containers on x86; seems novel for some reason
<blackflow> ARM LXD on x86? what!
<TJ-> same as with ARM chroots - using qemu-user-static package (copy in /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static to the rootfs of the container)
<blackflow> but of course, there's qemu in that. just... weird, tho'. it's basically virtualization, but via lxc.
<TJ-> yeah, and much faster
<blackflow> this "ooh ooh containers" hype has gone too far! :)
<TJ-> if you don't need hardware emulation
<TJ-> hehehe
<blackflow> it still has to translate the isa so I'd say it's rather very slow
<TJ-> blackflow: try it - you'd be very surprised how performant it is
<TJ-> orders of magnitude faster than a qemu VM
<blackflow> I wonder what's the purpose of it. To prepare software before offloading it to an actual ARM board?
<TJ-> easy deployable build containers, not just for ARM - qemu-user-static supports 30 architectures
<TJ-> being able to run foreign-arch software for testing and learning too
<TJ-> E.g. testing/working with embedded software for routers etc.
<tripelb> FYI, I figured out how to call with G'voice.  Connect voice to hangouts, then open contacts, then you can use the contacts list (or a memorized number) to make a call.
<TheWild> TJ-: okay, it took a little longer. The camera in BIOS is enabled, although it does not display any info that the camera is indeed recognized. Diagnostic test doesn't seem to include camera.
<TJ-> TheWild: did you also try the acpi_osi workaround I linked to?
<TheWild> not yet - gonna try it
<TheWild> is "Windows 2015" a legit name?
<TJ-> TheWild: yes, is that what the commands report for your PC?
<TheWild> ah, ok
<TheWild> sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i 'windows ' | sort | tail -1
<TheWild> Windows 2013
<TJ-> TheWild: that's the one to use; it is what your PC's firmware has internally
<TheWild> whew... okay. I'll be back.
<TheWild> didn't make it :(
<TJ-> TheWild: have you confirmed the acpi_osi is in use? "grep acpi_osi /proc/cmdline"
<TheWild> yup, it's there
<TheWild> btw, microphone doesn't work either; it didn't work even before.
<TJ-> TheWild: OK, just in case, show us the new kernel log: "pastebinit <( dmesg )"
<TheWild> http://termbin.com/t0wj
<TheWild> [   13.246036] input: HDA Intel PCH Dock Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input19
<TheWild> so maybe chance the microphone will work at least
<TJ-> TheWild: not sure but this may be relevant to the USB camera "usb 3-14: config 0 has an invalid interface number: 3 but max is 2"
<TJ-> TheWild: 3-14 seems to be the Broadcom device (usb 3-14: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp) but it's possible it has a hub on it that the camera is connected via.
<Hamilton> how can I give a snap app access to home folder
<Hamilton> In other words, how can I change an app from stable to extended
<TJ-> TheWild: do you have an external USB hub attached?
<TheWild> nope
<TheWild> only mouse and keyboard
<TJ-> TheWild: I was just wondering if the internal hub was lacking power - are you able to reboot and test without the external USB keyboard/mouse ?
<TheWild> ok
<TheWild> I'll be back then
<TheWild> nope. http://termbin.com/f7zn
<TJ-> TheWild: ok, so we can safely assume the camera is either disconnected or has totally failed. Might be worth checking if its connector has been detached from the motherboard (if you can get easy access)
<TheWild> mhmm... I was never opening this laptop
<TJ-> you could try Windows just in case!
<TJ-> I doubt this but it could require something else being triggered to enable it :D
<TheWild> will be back
<TheWild> Windows won't stand up. BSOD!
<TheWild> I'll check for sure there hasn't been anything important on that partition and reinstall it.
<TheWild> even starter version should serve for just checking the camera
<benzelio> hi. I got a laptop with ubuntu installed. I was wondering, what's the easiest way to use it as a server? I have tons of movies on this laptop that I'd like to access/download from my PC.
<ChiLL-Two> You can just Local Share the folder benzelio
<TJ-> benzelio: you could install a DLNA type media server service
<benzelio> ChiLL-Two: interesting! I'll give that a go!
<ChiLL-Two> right click on a folder and then properties
<ChiLL-Two> Local Network Share
<benzelio> ChiLL-Two: But then? Where/How do I access it on my Windows machine?
<ChiLL-Two> On the network i think, can't remember Windows stuff
<ChiLL-Two> Search on your laptops-computer-name
<Hamilton> rate my setup :D https://img42.com/IXsXm
<pragmaticenigma> Hamilton: that is not the purpose of this room. please remember to check the room topic and follow the guidelines
<Hamilton> oh sorry
<GG--> hello, im having trouble with CMake
<GG--> C compiler on this system is: cc
<GG--> ---------------------------------------------
<GG--> Error when bootstrapping CMake:
<GG--> Cannot find a C++ compiler that supports both C++11 and the specified C++ flags.
<GG--> Please specify one using environment variable CXX.
<GG--> The C++ flags are "".
<pragmaticenigma> GG--: please find a more appropriate channel for help on building applications. This channel is for Ubuntu support and support of pre-packaged software made available in the software center
<tripelb> any chance for a lyft app that works on Ubuntu? That would be a worthy project.
<HiddenDjinn> tripelb, doesn't lyft require location permissions
<HiddenDjinn> i know uber does
<dar----> Hello ... Installed upgrade UBUNTU 18.04.1 LTS ... now it Freezes at boot ... Help!!!!
<Blade> 18.04.2
<TJ-> dar----: are you on another PC right now?
<dar----> yes
<TJ-> dar----: OK, so stable :) When you say it freezes, at what point, what are you seeing when it freezes?
<dar----> UBUNTU with the dots moving under it, then it stops with 1/2 a tree ove it
<TJ-> dar----: OK... have you tried entering the GRUB boot-loader manual at start-up, and then trying the Recovery option?
<TJ-> s/manual/menu/ !
<TJ-> dar----: also, as a FYI, when you see those dots you can tap Esc to hide the splash screen and see the kernel messages, which may give you clues
<dar----> yes  selected a previous version ... but I had to select about 5 version before it would start ... with alot of hoops to jump through ... then when rebooting normal it gos back to freeze mode
<dar----> esc ! kool
<TJ-> dar----: OK ... so that tells us an older kernel version was good, but more recent versions were bad - is that correct?
<dar----> yes
<dar---->  been on that computer for years
<TJ-> dar----: OK ... if you can gather more precise info that'd help us narrow it down. I'd suggest you tap Esc at boot to get to the GRUB menu, highlight the default entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line beginning "linux ..." and at the end where it says "quiet splash" delete those and put "debug" then press Ctrl+X (or F10) to boot with that option.
<TJ-> dar----: That will prevent the splash screen and have the kernel emit maximum messages - if it freezes be prepared to take a photo of the messages on-screen so we can get an idea what is wrong
<dar----> starting user manager for UID 121 is where it quit
<dar----> or after that
<TJ-> dar----: it just locks up?
<dar----> yes
<TJ-> dar----: I wonder what that UID represents - it is likely different to other systems. On mine it's the "bluetooth" account
<dar----> this is a 32bit computer
<TJ-> dar----: now try booting to one of the older kernels you know works - then we can grab log files and figure out what is going on
<TJ-> dar----: Are you on a Linux PC right now?
<dar----> yes
<TJ-> dar----: so, to make diagnosis easier, I'd recommend SSH into the poorly PC once it has booted. Then you can easily transfer pastebin URLs to IRC
<dar----> never SSH before
<dar----> " gdm.servicegdm.services "is the group where it stopped
<TJ-> dar----: Well, on the poorly PC, once it has started ensure the SSH server is installed with "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<TJ-> dar----: OK, that is the Gnome Display Manager.
<TJ-> dar----: which Ubuntu release is the poorly PC running? "lsb_release -r"
<dar----> 16 I think ... I read 17 had problems  so I didnt upgrade for a while
<TJ-> dar----: use the command I just gave > "lsb_release -r"
<dar----> yes 16.04 LTS
<TJ-> dar----: right, so if you've installed openssh-server as suggested, from the current PC you can do "ssh <ip-of-poorly-pc> and have a remote shell to work from.
<dar----> Linux 4.15.0-36-generic
<TJ-> dar----: once you've got the SSH session going do "sudo apt install pastebinit" in case it isn't already installed
<TJ-> dar----: ... then do "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog )"
<TJ-> dar----: and give us the URL it reports
<TheWild> hello again
<TheWild> I've reinstalled Windows, but after reinstalling GRUB I can't really run Windows.
<Dreaman> normal fars install win secand ubuntu
<TheWild> boot menu appears on that purple background. I select Windows, it seems to run under the hood but only purple background is displayed.
<TJ-> TheWild: did you manage to boot Windows at all?
<TheWild> Caps Lock/Num Lock works.
<TheWild> TJ-: yes. Before I reinstalled GRUB, it worked.
<TJ-> TheWild: did you get chance to check on the camera?
<TJ-> TheWild: I found the user/service manual. In case you choose to open the laptop up, pages 40-41 and 49-50 at https://topics-cdn.dell.com/pdf/latitude-e6540-laptop_owners-manual_en-us.pdf
<ryuo> TheWild: what boot method are you using?
<TheWild> nope. In the device manager, nothing appears as camera or imaging/recording device. It might need drivers, but since I moved them to another partition (ext4) before installing Windows, I had to run "Try Ubuntu", copy drivers to Windows partition and reinstalled GRUB by occassion.
<TJ-> TheWild: Like Linux, Windows would have reported the hardware even if it doesn't have drivers - it would have popped up the Found New Hardware dialogs/wizard
<ryuo> TheWild: dual booting may be easier to achieve if you can use EFI.
<TheWild> TJ-: from my experience it may return a bunch of "Unknown devices" as well.
<ryuo> especiallly considering how chaotice windows 10 has become...
<TheWild> btw, it's Windows 7
<TJ-> TheWild: right - but you would have known there was a device with no driver - the camera is UVC (USB Video Class) so the built-in Windows driver would have picked it up
<ryuo> Oh. Well, if you can UEFI, i suggest you do so.
<ryuo> use*
<dar----> [62.754783] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev loop2, sector 0 <-- is another error message I got from another start point that froze
<ryuo> it separates the bootloaders so they can be independent.
<TJ-> TheWild: so I think you've a definite hardware problem - either one end of the internal USB cable has disconnected, the cable has got damaged where it passes through the screen hinge, or the camera has died
<TheWild> will be back, but just tell me why the hell GRUB causes trouble displaying graphics in Windows?
<TJ-> dar----: "loop" device is unusual - that suggests some file is being used via losetup
<ryuo> TheWild: it may be an issue with the state GRUB leaves the GPU in.
<TJ-> TheWild: it shouldn't - GRUB should just use "chainload +XX" to load the Windows boot-loader
<ryuo> TheWild: what machine is it?
<TJ-> ryuo: Dell E6540
<ryuo> Wow. That should have UEFI.
<ryuo> TheWild: Are you using UEFI?
<TJ-> ryuo: no, it is BIOS so far as I can see
<TheWild> gimme a second. Maybe instead of "quiet splash" it needs "nomodeset"?
<ryuo> TheWild: that's Linux only, and won't matter to Windows.
<ryuo> TheWild: I'm suggesting you try switching to EFI.
<ryuo> TheWild: It's far easier to dual boot with.
<TheWild> maybe it's UEFI. I don't know.
<ryuo> TheWild: you can tell by how it's partitioned.
<TJ-> ryuo: sorry, yes, it is UEFI! just found it in the service manual
<ryuo> TJ-: yes, but that doesn't tell us if they are using it.
<TJ-> ryuo: it's not
<ryuo> It might resolve their booting issues.
<TJ-> ryuo:  it's using BIOS/Legacy boot
<ryuo> I see.
<ryuo> I've had better luck with dual booting in the past when I switched to EFI.
<ryuo> Less brittle than chainloading.
<TJ-> ryuo: this boot issue is new, because Windows was BSOD-ing, so TheWild reinstalled Windows
<ryuo> Oh.
<TheWild> GRUB_TERMINAL="console" ?
<ryuo> could a bios update help?
<ryuo> People tend to neglect their BIOS.
<TJ-> ryuo: this all started originally because the internal USB camera isn't showing up. The final test was to see if Windows could see it ... and thats where Windows came in
<TJ-> TheWild: yes, that can help
<TheWild> http://termbin.com/webq
<ryuo> I can't tell you how many laptops i've serviced that were using *ancient* BIOS.
<ryuo> as if they were never updated.
<TJ-> TheWild: so that is an MBR Partition table
<TheWild> yes
<TJ-> No EFI system partition, ergo Legacy/BIOS boot
<TheWild> I've edited /etc/default/grub, is that enough or I have to run a command?
<TJ-> TheWild: "sudo update-grub"
<TheWild> ok. Will be back
<TJ-> ryuo: I suspect as TheWild asked that question, GRUB hadn't been updated since Windows was reinstalled, which would explain why it no longer could boot correctly. I'd guess now it may well boot Windows
<ryuo> TJ-: no idea, i just recall that MBR is harder to maintain such setups.
<ryuo> EFI at least gives every installation their own dedicated place.
<ryuo> No longer have to fight over the single boot sector MBR offers.
<TJ-> ryuo: you're correct about the out of date BIOS. It has A06 and A21 is the latest
<TJ-> if TheWild can get Windows to boot they can install the BIOS update
<ryuo> TJ-: windows isn't a precursor... you can do it from FreeDOS.
<ryuo> But, sure.
<ryuo> I had to update the BIOS of an E5530 from FreeDOS.
<TJ-> ryuo: I know - I'm trying to keep it simple for TheWild though
<ryuo> I suppose so. I kinda like modern HPs though. The BIOS has its own network stack, enough to perform updates of itsefl.
<ryuo> So, it can find the correct BIOS and perform the update painlessly from the BIOS.
<tripelb> hexchat gives me no way to see if my question was answered. Solution would be to back search on my nick. FYI
<tripelb> tripelb
<tripelb> I may be able to do that. but that comment of just my nick is what happened. Hmm
<TJ-> ryuo: if all manufacturers adopted the capsule format it can be done from Linux too
<ryuo> TJ-: ah, that thing modern Dells use?
<ryuo> fwupd or w/e.
<TJ-> ryuo: it's an industry standard been around a long time, but needs the manufacturers to package the update as a capsule file
<tripelb> HiddenDjinn, fyi I can give location permissions from my PC (18.04)
<tripelb> HiddenDjinn, laptop. HP.
<ryuo> TJ-: this? https://fwupd.org/
<TJ-> ryuo: Yes
<tripelb> Yes I CAN search my backscroll in hexchat.
<ryuo> Ok, so nothing new to me.
<tripelb> OK I sucessfully made 2 calls from GoogleVoice (thru Google hangouts FYI blackflow
<tripelb> blackflow, so the paragraph you wrote me up there about restrictions is not true. (Yay more abilities)
<tripelb> My successful google voice connection works the same but NOW.. is silent. Anyone have any clues?
<oln> Hello, I'm trying to customize a kernel module to add support from something, but the source I get from the linux-source package has the version 4.15.18, while the latest binary kernel package is 4.15.0
<oln> how can I get the correct source
<TJ-> oln: are you trying to add support for an additional device via adding a device ID, or trying to add something more?
<oln> just adding a device id (to the em28xx driver specifically)
<TJ-> oln: did you know you can do that without recompiling by simply writing the ID into the driver's sysfs interface?
<oln> I did not, how do I do that?
<TJ-> oln: it's a USB device?
<oln> yea
<TJ-> oln: I taught someone else to do this a few days ago - let me check my logs
<oln> it would go here in the source
<oln> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/media/usb/em28xx/em28xx-cards.c#L650
<TJ-> oln: make sure the module is loaded then what does this show? "ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/"
<oln> "1-3.1:1.0  bind  module  new_id  remove_id  uevent  unbind"
<oln> ah the first one went away once i disconnected my other (supported) device
<TJ-> oln: right, so what we do is write the unclaimed device's ID to that bind node. Let's find it: "sudo apt install pastebinit tree" then show me "pastebinit <( tree /sys/bus/usb/devices/ )"
<oln> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VzFZHVhgRx/
<oln> a wait forgot to plug it
<oln> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xjBGkxfpgm/
<TJ-> oln: OK :) and we need to see the "pastebinit <( lsusb )"
<TJ-> oln: if you can point out which device it is we can map that to where it is in the tree, and get its bus address
<oln> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vRzpCm6xJX/
<oln> it's the one called afatech
<KSaunderson> Can we talk about the CoC?
<Ben64> not here, this is for support
<KSaunderson> oh ok
<oln> I found an article about injecting device id, though in the code it needs some sub-devices specified
<oln> though still wondering about the kernel source
<TJ-> oln: looks like we need more info to correlate: "pastebinit <( for d in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*; do echo $d =  $(cat $d/{idVendor,idProduct} 2>/dev/null ); done )"
<TJ-> oln: well if this doesn't work we can sort the source out
<oln> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cJ27y9Vp65/
<oln> so this one /sys/bus/usb/devices/1-3.4 = 1b80 e319
<TJ-> oln: OK, thanks, let me forumate the command
<TJ-> oln: So this should bind it: "echo -n '1-3:1.0' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/bind"
<TJ-> oln: then see if it shows in "ls /sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/"
<TJ-> oln:  and check the kernel log for clues as to if it were successful: "dmesg | tail"
<TJ-> oln: oh, I typoed!
<TJ-> oln: So this should bind it: "echo -n '1-3.4:1.0' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/bind"
<oln> "dd: det oppstod en feil ved skriving av '/sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/bind': Ingen slik enhet"
<tripelb> Subject google voice on PC (running ubuntu 18.04) WORKED. Now silent => after search (googlehelp, and search) I am guessing some other routine is still listed in the os as claiming the default audio (sorry if I dont knwo the right terms for this) -- how do I find out which program or chrome window (that I have closed) was using it so I can free it. Thanks.
<oln> in english: no such device
<TJ-> oln: right my mistake ^^
<TJ-> oln: should be: "echo -n '1-3.4:1.0' | sudo dd of=/sys/bus/usb/drivers/em28xx/bind"
<oln> same message
<TJ-> oln: strange. OK, how about just installing thr 4.18 kernel from 18.10 - avoids having to edit the source, if 4.18 has support for that device
<oln> it's not in the latest version either so that won't work
<TJ-> oln: really? that's annoying!
<oln> yeah
<oln> I mean the hardware is supported, just not the exact device id
<oln> there are like a lot of usb capture devices that use the same hardware
<oln> like i tested the source change with the modules using the middle method here: https://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers
<TJ-> oln: OK, so the bets way to handle this, so as to ensure it works even if the kernel gets upgraded is to extract the em28xx driver from the kernel tree as a stand-alone module, and make it a DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module System)  package
<oln> and it works, but it breaks my webcam, and only lets me capture at half frame rate
<oln> okay
<ryuo> TJ-: that's a rather convoluted alternative to "tee" :)
<TJ-> oln: give me a few minutes to test it works to build the module as DKMS here without changes, then you can take that and add your special magic
<oln> TJ-: ty
<TJ-> ryuo: not at all - don't need to 'see' what is written
<ryuo> TJ-: perhaps so. i just think dd is better reserved for more advanced uses.
<oln> btw it's mostly for testing and possibly making a kernel patch, so it's not a big deal if i would have to recompile later
<TJ-> ryuo: makes no difference
<oln> When googling earlier I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/515407/how-recipe-to-build-only-one-kernel-module#515408 but
<oln> but the module uses some headers from different driver modules, and they're not found when using that method
<oln> as there are no headers under /lib/modules/___/build/drivers/
<TJ-> oln: I'm alomst there with the DKMS - just need to incorporate the eaddtional cflags from the Makefile
<oln> TJ-: awesome
<hdon> hi all :) do ubuntu 18 package repos contains nvidia nccl binaries?
<TJ-> oln: ahhh, I see the challenge now. It includes lots of 'private' header files
<HiddenDjinn> tripelb, wasn't familiar...never intentionally shared location on linux
<TJ-> oln: almost have it - am I correct to assume you have a cloned the kernel git repository?
<oln> Haven't cloned the upstream repo, tried to compile with the source from linux-source to match my current kernel, but it seems to not have the same version number
<oln> the linux-source-4.15.0 4.15.0-36.39
<oln> package
<oln> but for some reason the makefile has version 4.15.18
<oln> TJ-: and yeah, it has some 'private' header files, as there are sub-devices with their own driver modules
<TJ-> oln: those versions - Ubuntu versions don't map exactly onto mainline versions, we have a table for those, I'll find it for you.
<Hell-Razor> Is it a known bug with lvm and the installer that it wont overwrite an existing lvm install?
<oln> TJ-: thanks, I was hoping there would be a simple way to just compile the modules I needed against the current running kernel, but it seems that's rather difficult
<oln> may just compile the whole kernel
<TJ-> oln: Good news is, I've got it to build. The issue is calling on all the private header files as you said. I've made it a DKMS module but it has to rely on a local copy of the kernel source that matches - I've got the ubuntu-bionic repo added as a remote to my mainline linux repo, so I just checkout the matching tag
<oln> does that have the exact version that the binary packages are build from?
<NoPinky> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 18.04 server on a thin client (hp t610). I doesn't finish and throws an error after "configuring pollinate user-agent on target system". I tried it several times. Googled for this error but didn't find anything usefull.
<TJ-> oln: firstly the version map: https://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/kernel-version-map.html
<NoPinky> can someone help me with this? thanks
<TJ-> oln: yes, it does. Do you currently have the mainline linux git repo locally?
<oln> no but I could clone it
<Irritiable|LT> Hey, TJ-. Do you by chance know what script or file is used to rewrite the resolv.conf file (so I can have the nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 8.8.4.4 be persistent when restarting the network-manager service)?
<Hell-Razor> Whats the error NoPinky?
<NoPinky> it just says at the top: An error occured during installation
<NoPinky> @Hell-Razor
<TJ-> oln: OK - I'd just cloning mainline first, then add the Ubuntu rep as a remote with "git remote add ubuntu-bionic   git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-bionic.git"
<Hell-Razor> NoPinky Honestly? I would try a different flavor of linux... Ie been fighting ubuntu now for about two days lol
<TJ-> oln: then you can do "git fetch ubuntu-bionic" and then checkout the tag matching your installed kernel, e.g. "git checkout Ubuntu-4.15.0-36.39"
<Hell-Razor> Curiosity of where ubuntu is going wrong is the only reason I am still trying
<TJ-> oln: and finally - you'll want my DKMS package and to extract it under /usr/src/
<NoPinky> @Hell-Razor: opening the full log, there it is: curtin.util.ProcessExecutionError: unexpected error while running command
<MarkB2> I need a ..hint.  I've a program that receives a request and creates a worker thread to process the request.  At the end of the process, the worker exits.  But the worker uses malloc() to store persistent data into a std::map.  Later on, a new thread accesses the map to retrieve that data and nothing comes back.  During debugging, std::map goes nuts, claiming multiple frees on the same block of memory.
<ryuo> MarkB2: this isn't a programming support channel.
<Hell-Razor> NoPinky I think the installer for me has crashed 6-7 times. Im tracking down errors lol
<ryuo> MarkB2: try #learnprogramming
<MarkB2> ryuo: I thought I might ask.  The platform is Ubuntu 18.04 LTS 64-bit... thought there might be a hint available.
<NoPinky> @Hell-Razor, I will track down thid error, didn't see it before
<oln> @MarkB2: sounds like a cpp channel would be more suited for that question
<TJ-> oln: you can get the dkms archive from http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/em28xx-dkms.tar.gz
<MarkB2> oln: Hmm.. thank you.
<Hell-Razor> NoPinky Why are you trying to install ubuntu server? Cent does decent and is 10 to 1 ubuntu eas
<TJ-> oln: extract it with "sudo tar -xf em28xx-dkms.tar.gz -C /usr/src"
<Hell-Razor> easy
<ryuo> MarkB2: i see you're unregistered.
<Moulin> hello guys. i have a folder where all files ends in .log, and that folder is symlinked. i was wondering if it's possible to change the extension from .log to .html wutomatically
<ryuo> MarkB2: Many places on Freenode now require registration due to the spam attacks.
<MarkB2> I am not unregistered.  I am using a different nickname than the one I am registered for.
<TJ-> oln: *THEN* you need to edit the Makefile, and set KSRC to point to where your local git repo is
<ryuo> MarkB2: hm... then this IRC feature is lying to me.
<ryuo> MarkB2: Nevermind.
<Moulin> the command ive done to symlink was: ln -s /home/bots/logger/logs/allnitecafe/* allnitecafe/
<ryuo> Hell-Razor: what issue are you having?
<MarkB2> ryuo: No problem.  I try my best to play by the rules.
<TJ-> oln: how are you getting on?
<ryuo> MarkB2: though as to your question, it's likely multiple threads are trying to free the memory in the destructor.
<ryuo> MarkB2: hard to say, but that's a common reason for those errors.
<oln> TJ-: waiting for cloning to finish
<oln> how do I build the dkms module once I'm done cloning?
<NoPinky> @Hell-Razor: because Ubuntu is what I am familiar with. I am only a occasional linux user, don't want to jump into Cent OS right now
 * ryuo uses Ubuntu Server too.
<ryuo> Granted i'm not thrilled with some of their decisions like imposing a half-baked netplan in Bionic.
<TJ-> oln: OK .., as it is getting busy in here, would you like to move to #ubuntu-kernel ?
<oln> TJ-: sure
<ntd> and about thirteen ways of making -server make regular connections to canonical servers
<ryuo> Server doesn't ship with the same telemetry desktop does, only that apport stuff from what I saw.
<ntd> oh, i'm not speaking of ubuntu-report
<ryuo> and I guess unattended-upgrades.
<ryuo> If you include update checking.
<ntd> unattended-upgrades, update-motd, timedatesync (ofc, should could connect to *some* ntp server, popcon, installation-report, etc, etc etc
<ryuo> Oh, that stuff.
<ryuo> yea, I noticed the motd is no longer static.
<ntd> apport, whoopsie
<ryuo> to be fair though some of that is Debian.
<ryuo> popcon i think
<ntd> snap
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: resolvconf is responsible for /etc/resolv.conf (which is a symlink) if it contains 127.0.0.53 it means systemd-resolved is the system resolver; if 127.0.0.1 then it is dnsmasq (usually controlled by network manager). In either case you shouldn't be trying to overwrite resolv.conf, but configuring the respective resolver to use those alternative DNS servers (you can do that in network-manager
<TJ-> via the connection editor, IPv4 tab
<TheWild> hello
<ntd> ofc, systemd-resolved is not capable of resolving hosts with no domain
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: Yes. systemd-resolved is the system revolver.
<ntd> so welcome back, dnsmasq
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: Manually adding "8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4" to the network-manager GUI doesn't solve nor modify the resolv.conf file (which appears to be the only fix for Starbuck's DNS issue).
<TheWild> well, I installed all the drivers for Windows and camera still didn't appear. It's not listed in device manager. That "Unknown device" was just free-fall sensor.
<ntd> so bionic has the half-baked netplan and resolver
<ryuo> TJ-: since when? resolvconf isn't installed anymore afaik.
<ryuo> unless this is an upgrade case.
<TheWild> no idea whether the camera was working when I bought the laptop
<Irritiable|LT> Some unrelated topic about their splash screen hack to bar access to the internet (beyond the router).
<Irritiable|LT> ryuo: I'm on Lubuntu. It's used.
<ryuo> Oh.
<ryuo> Ok.
<Irritiable|LT> Lol
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/resolv.conf.5.html :o
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: resolv.conf should *not* change, when you change the setting in the GUI connection editor (and reconnect!) the systemd-resolved will use the DNS servers you have configured
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: use "systemd-resolve --status" to see the current config - look at the stanza for your default link
<Irritiable|LT> Okay.
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: /etc/systemd/resolved.conf would be the file to edit then (to add a persistent nameserver)?
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: yes
<Irritiable|LT> Thanks, TJ-.
<Irritiable|LT> Unfortuately: Modifying that file did not persistently add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" and "nameserver 8.8.4.4" to the resolv.conf file.
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: as I said, resolv.conf does NOT change
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: that always points to the local resolver
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: "systemd-resolve --status" will show which DNS servers are being used by the local resolver
<Irritiable|LT> The only DNS servers being listed are the ones added now, but the problem persists *UNTIL* you modify the resolv.conf file (which is my only objective).
<Irritiable|LT> What file(s) or program(s) edit resolv.conf? systemd-resolve doesn't appear to be modifiable so I can add nameserver 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4.
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: or you can do "systemd-resolve --status | grep 'DNS Servers'"
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: altering resolv.conf will never work because it is maintained by the system services
<Irritiable|LT> Those two are listed at the very top and this is the first *time* I've ever seen any listed (which are now: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4).
<Irritiable|LT> Altering resolv.conf's the only reason I'm online right now. XD
<Irritiable|LT> It's why I popped off. I restarted the network manager to see if the changes were persistent.
<Irritiable|LT> ... They were not.
<Irritiable|LT> In short: The only solution is then a simple BASH script to edit the file for me?
<Irritiable|LT> bash/python/perl/etc ?
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: right, but services will replace it at some point. I'm telling you that you're using the wrong approach. configure the tool that brings up the connection, which on desktop is usually Network Manager
<Irritiable|LT> Okay. I'll try to Google around for a solution.
<Irritiable|LT> Network Manager (AFAIK) is what this distro of Lubuntu uses.
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: I've given it to you twice. Configure the connection. Alter the IPv4 method to be "DHCP (Addresses only) and add your static DNS nameserver IP addresses in the box provided for them
<Irritiable|LT> Graphics driver just buggered up. I can't read anything until I log off/on now.
<Irritiable|LT> Minute.
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: No. That did not yield any result.
<Irritiable|LT> https://aruba.odyssys.net/cgi-bin/login is still unfound (until you manually edit resolv.conf).
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: how to do it is illustrated here, shows the "Automatic (DHCP) Addresses Only" option, which when sleected allows you to set the DNS servers as space-separated dotted decimals  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager0.7#IPv4_Settings
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: Yes. I'm aware of that. I already told you: That does not work.
<Irritiable|LT> The result is: I'm offline for 5min until I decide to edit resolv.conf.
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: that's beause the DNS zone for odyssys.net is misconfigured
<Irritiable|LT> Adding: nameserver 8.8.8.8 automagically fixes it.
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: it doesn't fix the fact the zone file is not correct; what you're getting is presumably a cached result from the google DNS infrastructure
<TJ-> Irritiable|LT: I don't get a result from 8.8.8.8 for that host, so I think you've got a cache remnant
<mzaza> After editing openvpn server.conf my client can't connect
<mzaza> Oct 07 22:53:55 ip-172-31-4-201 ovpn-server[760]: Authenticate/Decrypt packet error: packet HMAC authentication failed
<mzaza> Oct 07 22:53:55 ip-172-31-4-201 ovpn-server[760]: TLS Error: incoming packet authentication failed from [AF_INET]196.140.195.82:1201
<blakes5> Hey all. I'm attempting to add a new drive to a logical volume, but I'm having trouble with pvcreate recognizing the device. The setup is I'm encrypting the drive, opening the encrypted volume then using pvcreate to create the LV partition. Then I will extend the VG to that partition. I'm running a manual mirrored set of 2 JBOD arrays. The main JBOD I was able to add the new drive without a problem. This mirrored JBOD is the one I'm having
<blakes5> problem's with. pvcreate is reporting that "device /dev/mapper/mediaBackup5 not found(or ignored by filtering). pvcreate recognizes the disk as it will prompt to overwrite the luks volume. It just won't see the mapped luks volume.
<TJ-> blakes5: pvcreate doesn't do anything about LVs
<TJ-> blakes5: sounds like you've got a filter defined that is matching on the name of the device-mapper node
<TJ-> blakes5: try "grep filter /etc/lvm/lvm.conf" - any lines not starting with a # comment ?
<dman777> I have 18.04 server edition where I installed X. my non root user can not access /dev/tty0 (permission denied). How do I fix this?
<dman777> startx works fine...it is only with xinit
<ryuo> dman777: why would they need to?
<dman777> ryuo: because xinit is runnig parse_vt_settings where it gives /dev/tty0 (permission denied)
<ryuo> It probably expects to be run as root. why do you need xinit?
<dman777> ryuo: i have always used xinit to get into X(past 10 years). I have a custom xinitrc file that I use. What is wrong with usinng xinit?
<ryuo> dman777: Nothing I guess. I always had better luck with startx.
<subcool> Can someone help me. My plasmadesktop keeps crashing and i lose use of my start menu and etc.
<ryuo> That and most get into X these days with a DM...
<subcool> baloo keeps crashing, dolpihn crashes when i transfer stuff on my nfs. :/
<ryuo> subcool: maybe they shouldn't have dropped out of pilot school. :p
<ryuo> subcool: but in all seriousness...
<subcool> :)
<ryuo> subcool: are you up to date?
<subcool> yeah?
<subcool> i update/upgrade 10 times yesterday
<subcool> this is a fresh install, but minimal use.
<ryuo> subcool: you may not like my suggestion, but I stopped using KDE due to instabilities. 16.04 also suffered from random crashes.
<ryuo> Yet any of the flavor based on GTK+ are pretty much stable.
<subcool> i am useing kubuntu
<ryuo> subcool: so, pick your poison I guess. I never found a resolution for my KDE issues on kubuntu or neon.
<subcool> sorry, forgot to mention my stats, but- its kinda senseless.
<ryuo> So I just gave up and went back to cinnamon.
<subcool> im old... never heard of it,,
<subcool> i only pop in every year or two.
<ryuo> subcool: it's the default environment for Linux Mint.
<subcool> ah.
<TJ-> subcool: might be worth asking in #kubuntu
<ryuo> subcool: but, Ubuntu MATE could be a viable choice for you. it can mimic a number of common desktop layouts.
<subcool> no one ever answers in there.
<ryuo> but KDE5 is a giant turd on nearly every distribution i've tried it on.
<ryuo> no offense, but that's the reality i saw.
<subcool> i just do kde, because when ever i have a graphicially intense setup, it crashes and burns over and over.
<subcool> TJ, what do you think? ive seen you on here forever..
<ryuo> I decided to launch a full screen program. Guess what happens? Plasma crashes.
<ryuo> FUN.
<ryuo> Not.
<subcool> whats the linux distro of the year
<ryuo> subcool: on distrowatch, LM is the most popular Ubuntu derivative...
<subcool> yeah, thats what im saying, its been buggy.
<subcool> hhmm, k.
<ryuo> subcool: and all i'm saying is your best bet is to use something else.
<subcool> ill give it a go. thanks.
<subcool> what the top gui interface?
<subcool> whats*
<ryuo> Eh... it's a toss up.
<subcool> between?
<TJ-> subcool: one that works?
<ryuo> If you're an older user, you'll probably want to avoid the hipster DEs.
<ryuo> Like... Budgie.
<ryuo> or GNOME.
<tgm4883> Can this get moved to #ubuntu-discuss?
<subcool> gnome and i dont get along.
<ryuo> Sure, sorry.
<TJ-> subcool: I prefer to dedicate CPU/GPU to actual work not fancy frills shadows fades etc
<Irritiable|LT> TJ-: I don't remember what sites, but: It's been blatantly stated that Starbuck's Google Wifi has some bugs.
<Irritiable|LT> If you register more than one device with the same e-mail: It'll no longer work (as it should).
<someone_> Why when I want remove one of kde packages such as ksysguard then synaptic will remove full kubuntu package that means most of kde packages?!
<ryuo> someone_: dependencies.
<TJ-> someone_: look at the reverse dependencies with "apt-cache rdepends ksysguard"
<jongar> What the hell. apt install -y php7.2 installed apache2 on my Ubuntu 18.04 server
<someone_> TJ- What reverse dependencies means ? does it mean the larger packages will been removed when a small package removed ? although the other packages do not need the small package in anything
#ubuntu 2019-09-30
<naribia> im installing ubuntu, and im not sure if I should make the boot partition of type "efi" or just ext4 ?
<Bashing-om> naribia: IF this is a EFI system then that ESP needs to be a FAT32 partition.
<naribia> would this be dependent on the motherboard?
<scientes> no, EFI or BIOS, that's it for x86
<naribia> oh, like uefi
<scientes> well, there is also coreboot, but that is a hack at this point cause intel is no nasty
<naribia> i know its not bios
<naribia> well it shows ESP and FAT32 as different options
<Bashing-om> !uefi | naribia
<ubottu> naribia: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Tjowers> Ubuntu makes me feel like I've been locked out of heaven
<tomreyn> !discuss | Tjowers
<ubottu> Tjowers: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<kinghat> so there are only kubuntu backports for 19.04 and not 19.10 yet?
<OerHeks> no, 19.10 is under development, and 20.04 does not exist.
<OerHeks> so, nothing to backport
<scientes> kinghat, is it october, 2019 yet?
<kinghat> i didnt know since there was a beta out that maybe there was something..
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Might investigate Kubuntu's PPA for interest. See: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-16-90-plasma-5-17-beta-available-for-testing/ for the link.
<kinghat> so if you installed via the beta  repo what happens when you move out of beta into the full 19.10 release?
<kinghat> i guess im asking how that transition happens?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<[rg]> what is the name of the ubuntu installer?
<tomreyn> ubiquity for the desktop installer
<[rg]> thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<[rg]> is it still developed on bazzar/launchpad?
<tomreyn> on launchpad, i'm not sure whether in bzr or git
<[rg]> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> git according to https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity
<[rg]> do you follow snap development?
<[rg]> I wonder if the snap directory will ever be moved to another location
<[rg]> it'd be nice to hide loopback devices as well
<kenperkins> what's the diff between snap and apt
<OerHeks> different package, different source, different update model
<[rg]> snap gets packages from a non central reveiwed repo? it has more features too
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: ^^ different package management systems.
<OerHeks> snaps are like PPA's: one must trust the owner
<gogeta> even m,ore so
<gogeta> being snaps have like no checks
<OerHeks> snaps do get checked
<[rg]> are there signed snaps?
<gogeta> yea may wanna check that fact conocal admitted they dont check them
<OerHeks> where is that 'fact' ?
<[rg]> shouldnt be too much of an issue since snapd handles permissons too right?
<gogeta> https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/05/15/157259/canonical-addresses-ubuntu-linux-snap-stores-security-failure
<OerHeks> what do you mean with signed snaps?
<OerHeks> any snap has its own key, iirc
<OerHeks> gogeta, oh one failure, noticed within 2 days, yay...
<gogeta> OerHeks: well the mailware was due due to the fact they do not check
<gogeta> omg ubuntu has more details
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<gogeta> thats relly not fud if it happned
<OerHeks> you are just a troll, on ignore now
<gogeta> gotta love realty being the new troll
<Sphearion> #python
<doug16k> my motherboard has a higher version microcode than the amd64-microcode package. having that package installed won't have any effect in that case, right?
<doug16k> package has 0x0800820b, motherboard has 0x0800820d
<doug16k> dmesg has 16 lines like this, one per cpu -> [    0.752994] microcode: CPU0: patch_level=0x0800820d
<Gallomimia> what's the star mean in the Disks app? i know the play arrow means mounted. all mine have stars by them too
<doug16k> Gallomimia, I think it means bootable. not sure though
<doug16k> that or mount at system startup
<doug16k> only the drives I mount in fstab have stars in my case
<doug16k> s/drives/partitions
<naribia> this is somewhat of a silly question but I would like to get the terminal colors, and after a quick search, found I should uncomment "force_color_prompt=yes" in the .bashrc, however this has not given my terminal colors (ubuntu 18.04)
<doug16k> Gallomimia, I have 5 drives, only the nvme root partition and my main 2TB storage drive have stars, both mounted in fstab
<ryuo> naribia: did you open a new shell?
<ryuo> naribia: changes to .bashrc don't take effect immediately.
<naribia> ryuo: yes, and I had done source .bashrc also
<Gallomimia> doug16k, it's not bootable. i think it means fstab mounted/mounts it
<ryuo> naribia: and what do you define as not having color?
<Gallomimia> the second statement you made
<ryuo> naribia: this won't magically give things like your prompt colors.
<Gallomimia> you need to actually assign colors to your prompt
<naribia> ryuo: hm, well i had the name@host:~$, the @ and $ were red, now its all just green
<ryuo> i see. then it is using color?
<naribia> right, wups,
<naribia> but it was colorizing more things
<ryuo> like ls output?
<Gallomimia> i find it moderately concerning that i can't seem to find the answer to my question in a manual
<naribia> ryuo: that seems to be working too
<ryuo> then what's missing?
<naribia> perhaps it was just vi
<ryuo> vi won't always have color. mostly when there's no syntax highlighting for the file.
<doug16k> Gallomimia, can confirm, added one of my drives to fstab and it now has a star
<doug16k> impressively, it updated on the fly without actually doing `sudo mount -a` or anything, must be watching/polling
<doug16k> confirmed, just commenting out that line and saving fstab made star disappear immediately
<doug16k> disks app uses a minus sign to mean delete partition. perhaps a skull and crossbones would be more appropriate :D
<doug16k> or at least a trashcan
<doug16k> about my earlier question, looks like removing amd64-microcode takes out the kernel, so (obviously?) I assume it won't downgrade my microcode
<masber> hi, I need a bug fix for the linux kernel based on 4.19. How can I check which ubuntu version have this fix? Is there a way to browse the ubuntu kernel source files?
<masber> this is the fix I need https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=ee6268ba3a68
<Bircoff> Hello. Who can help me? I upgrade Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 and rules for FTP server in local network broken :(  16.04: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -i $EXTIFINET -s $t --dport 21 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.101.100:21 iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -m tcp -d 192.168.101.100 -s $t --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<Nello33> Hello everyone!!
<Nello33> mic check....!!!
<Bircoff> ip_nat_ftp & ip_conntrack_ftp loading
<Nello33> Got a issue where i cannot log on with SSH Key unless i first log on with password.  After password authentication i can the use SSH Key in any future login until i reboot.
<Nello33> can't seem to find a fix and do not wan to reinstall.
<Bircoff> Config FTP Server do not change. Passive FTP.
<asdfgh> hello everybody
<asdfgh> today my pc tooks around 3 minutes to start!! how is that possible? how can i see what happened?
<Bashing-om> asdfgh: ' journalctl -b -0 ' shows messages from the current boot ; systemd-analyze blame and systemd-analyze critical-chain may give somehints.
<asdfgh> Bashing-om, set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: secureboot: Secure boot could not be determined (mode 0)
<asdfgh>    
<asdfgh> ?
<asdfgh> this?
<asdfgh> set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: MDS CPU bug present and SMT on, data leak possible. See https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/hw-vuln/mds.html for more details.
<asdfgh> set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: platform eisa.0: EISA: Cannot allocate resource for mainboard
<asdfgh> set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: platform eisa.0: Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 1
<Bashing-om> asdfgh: Got me -have you installed 3rd party software with secure boot enabled ?
<asdfgh> then i have in (red) another line
<asdfgh> set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e
<asdfgh> set 30 08:24:22 desktop kernel: MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list
<asdfgh> Bashing-om, i think yes how can i check it?
<Bashing-om> asdfgh: Nope -no experience here to advise on secure boot matters :(
<asdfgh> ok
<naribia> I insatlled ubuntu 18.04 on my lg gram laptop, is there a way I can remove the grub menu and just boot straight into ubuntu right away every time?
<Bircoff> Hello. Who can help me? I upgrade Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 and rules for FTP server in local network broken :(  16.04: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -m tcp -i $EXTIFINET -s $t --dport 21 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.101.100:21 iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -m tcp -d 192.168.101.100 -s $t --dport 21 -j ACCEPT ip_nat_ftp & ip_conntrack_ftp
<Bircoff> loading  Config FTP Server do not change. Passive FTP.
<Bashing-om> narinderguptamac: While one can - not recommended - in the event of a need to boot to grub. Would you settle for a very short display ?
<ryuo> Bashing-om: they left.
<Bashing-om> ryuo: :) caught again not paying attention to tab complete !
<mathgrad> When I boot up my installation switches from graphical mode to showing the bootlog, and I have to ctrl+alt+f2 then ctrl+alt+f1 to get my graphical login. Any ideas?
<za1b1tsu> So there is url, that works for everybody except me. I tried "sudo /etc/init.d/dns-clean restart" and did not work
<za1b1tsu> what can I do?
<za1b1tsu> I am going to try: sudo service networking restart brb
<za1b1tsu> still not working :(
<[twisti]> i see this strange difference with a missing . in the outputs of ls -alsh, can someone explain to me what the significance of that is ?
<[twisti]> 0 lrwxrwxrwx. 1 root root 35 Sep 18  2017 /etc/localtime -> ../usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
<[twisti]> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Sep 30 11:06 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
<Ntemis> hi
<Ntemis> my pc needs too much time to boot, i checked dmesg and found this
<Ntemis> [    8.672367] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory
<Ntemis> [    8.672792] NFSD: Using legacy client tracking operations.
<Ntemis> [    8.672793] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period (net f0000098)
<Ntemis> how i remove that?
<vlt> Ntemis: You could check /etc/fstab for any NFS mounts.
<Ntemis> @vlt nothing UUID=2d1b439c-9171-4741-b39b-7a57aa113971 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Ntemis> /swapfile                                 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Ntemis> and thats those are the only two etries in the fstab
<vlt> Ntemis: And /etc/exports?
<Ntemis> empty also
<Ntemis> some comment out exist as examples but thats it nothing switched on
<vlt> Ntemis: Then I don't know :|
<Ntemis> ty
<Ntemis> i removed  nfs-kernel-server lets see now
<ace_me> I try to start supervisor with a first command and I get
<ace_me> Starting supervisor:  ERROR.
<ace_me> No log file is created and I am unable to foresee what is going on
<mgedmin> ace_me: why don't you use systemd units instead to manage whatever you were managing with supervisor?
<mgedmin> ace_me: anyway, if you want supervisor, then maybe check journalctl about any possible startup errors?
<KPing> Anyone here knows how EFI partitions work under the hood? My understanding is that just having a \EFI\Boot\bootx64.efi file on an EFI partition will suffice, as the bootx64.efi file is the "nothing else works" file
<KPing> but that doesn't seem to work, the UEFI doesn't even see the HDD with the EFI partition as being a bootable device
<deanc> Im trying to play a youtube video and chrome is telling me to restart my computer because of a problem with the audio renderer?
<deanc> "Audio renderer error: please restart your computer"
<doug16k> KPing, in general that's right, but you can configure the firmware to do something else.
<doug16k> ...sometimes
<deanc> Can anyone help me avoid a restart :)?
<doug16k> KPing, can you get into the "bios" settings screen? is the right drive selected?
<doug16k> it might not even try to EFI boot if CSM (compatibility support module) is loading/enabled
<doug16k> CSM on means, act like non-efi machine, look for MBR, copy it to 0x7c00, etc, like IBM PC
<doug16k> deanc, `pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio --start`
<doug16k> reload the page. should do it
<doug16k> if I just kill pulseaudio (with -k) then I get that audio renderer error you mention. starting pulseaudio again and reloading continues playback for me
<mgedmin> KPing: it needs to be VFAT, it needs to be marked bootable, and the partition type needs to be set to 0xEF
<mgedmin> uh, that's for MBR, for GPT the partition type is some 128-bit GUID I will never in a million years be able to spell from memory
<KPing> doug16k if I go to the "bios" config I don't even see the drive in the bootable devices list
<KPing> CSM is disabled, Secure Boot is enabled
<mgedmin> but 'set
<doug16k> KPing, how is the drive connected? SATA?
<mgedmin> but 'set <partition> esp on' in parted should set it correct afaiu
<KPing> doug16k yep, sata
<KPing> I mean tbh what I did I did it in Windows
<KPing> but I just cleared the disk
<KPing> created a EFI part
<KPing> formatted it as fat32
<KPing> created the folder structure \EFI\Boot and copied my bootx64.efi inside
<KPing> that's it
<doug16k> then it won't have the right partition type
<doug16k> the disk layout/structures are fat32, but the partition type is not the same
<KPing> no, but when you create a part in diskpart.exe it knows what an efi partition is
<KPing> you literally do ..
<KPing> create partition efi size=300
<KPing> that gives it the EFI GUID
<doug16k> ok
<doug16k> I wrote an EFI bootloader for my OS project, it works :D
<doug16k> I used sgdisk to make the partition though
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<doug16k> KPing, see here for the disk image building madness https://github.com/doug65536/dgos/blob/master/diskfat.mk
<doug16k> KPing, is it your EFI executable? if so #osdev is probably a better place to ask
<KPing> Umm ... not sure how that really helps me doug16k :D
<KPing> Sure, I'll try there
<KPing> Yeah so the system doesn't even see the .efi at all
<mmystic> hi all
<ws2k3> can i find the package list for ubuntu 14.04 somewhere?
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: 14.04 is eol
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  realy? you never told me that :D
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: are you going to start trolling again?
<ws2k3> i never trolled. you did.
<ws2k3> but i didnt ask if it was eol i asked if i can find a package list somewhere
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/allpackages thanks for nothing
<geirha> ws2k3: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ws2k3> geirha: i already found that but its not easy searchable
<jink> And it doesn't need to be, since it's EOL.  Rather point your users to relevant info.
<gulzar> Ubutnu 16.04 is stuck on Plymouth screen . I want to see where it is stuck. "I" doesn't work. How to disable this stupid plymouth from grub? This is fresh installation on Asus rogue
<lotuspsychje> gulzar: F1 to switch to text booting, write down the relevant errors
<zxcat> hi all, is possible to create a iso-boot-cd based on our default configuration / installed packages and users?
<zxcat> I mean, easly ^
<zxcat> Where can I find documentation to read about it ?
<mgedmin> gulzar: esc should hide the boot log and show you all the service messages
<gulzar> lotuspsychje: F1 worked
<gulzar> lotuspsychje: thank you
<gulzar> mgedmin: ok will try
<gulzar> mgedmin: thank you
<mendi> hi guys, trying to get into multi-user (command line interface instead of gnome) but it won't show me anything (black screen), I have a graphics card that is not connected to any monitor but if I connect it to a monitor command line interface works fine
<mendi> I cannot just connect the graphics card to the monitor because I want to update the driver
<mendi> I'm running on bionic, intel integrated graphics through hdmi
<mendi> default drivers don't know if intel has non-free
<pragmaticenigma> mendi: You can update the driver to the graphics card while the card is in use. A reboot is required before the graphics drivers will be used anyways
<mendi> pragmaticenigma I can't, nvidia complains about kernel modules being loaded which I can't unload because they're in use..
<mendi> \
<pragmaticenigma> mendi: Are you trying to use the drivers provided by Nvidia.. .if so, those are not supported or tested, and are not recommended. Use the drivers provided by the Ubuntu repository. Those are configured, tested and tuned to work with Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> !nvidia | mendi
<ubottu> mendi: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mendi> need to use their drivers for cuda, either way my problem is ubuntu-related and not nvidia
<mendi> I can't get in commandline ui
<cgi> I've a desktop shortcut to start a vm. How do I get it in gnome on the left panel?
<cgi> add to Favorites?
<mendi> yes
<pragmaticenigma> mendi: How are attempting to boot the machine to CLI mode?
<mendi> systemctl isolate multi-user.target
<mendi> screen is black, display is connected though so I would assume it's assuming a wrong resolution and it's off the screen
<mendi> which would make no sense wouldn't 0,0 still be 0,0 in another resolution?
<pragmaticenigma> mendi: I'm still trying to find a way to boot terminal mode, the instructions that I found, that mention what you tried, were 4+ years old. I'm not sure if they still apply or not
<mendi> it's still the way to do it
<mendi> replace isolate with set-default if you want it to automatically boot into terminal
<mendi> then you'd have to run startx to get into gui
<mendi> or systemctl isolate graphics.target
<pragmaticenigma> That's not the instructions I'm finding with Ubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> mendi: I'm seeing instructions for changing grub line to: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<mendi> yeah you can do it via systemctl too
<slidercrank> Sometimes after Ubuntu boots, I see flashing dots [ o o o o o]. They get sequentially red and then white again. These dots are drawn even after your logged in and they cover anything else on the screen
<lotuspsychje> slidercrank: on what kind of graphics card chipset?
<Haris> hello all
<slidercrank> lotuspsychje, QXL (under QEMU). The only solution is to reboot and then it's fine
<Haris> I have a file name "-A ICMP -i lo -p icmp -j ACCEPT" on trusty (14.04.6). how do I delete it, rename it?
<pragmaticenigma> slidercrank: Make sure you have applied the latest updates to your system. There were some recent Plymouth bugs fixed, Plymouth being responsible for the boot splash screens
<geirha> Haris: rm ./-A<tab>
<Haris> I can't even view it with vim
<pragmaticenigma> !trusty | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<pragmaticenigma> !eol | Haris
<ubottu> Haris: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<slidercrank> pragmaticenigma, okay. I've found an answer to this problem on the Internet "I removed nomodeset from after quiet splash, and it seems to have fixed it."
<pragmaticenigma> slidercrank: Do you understand why that works?
<Haris> We'v moved off of trusty. this machine is going to get recycled
<Haris> the file name is being taken as params passed to mv, rm, vim
<geirha> Haris: anyway, there are mainly two ways to deal with filenames starting with -. 1. prepend ./ to it, or 2. use the special -- option to tell the command that the remaining arguments are not options, even if they start with -
<Haris> ok, vim opened file with ./ preceeding
<pragmaticenigma> Haris: escape the filename within single quotes
<Haris> ok good. file is gone
<slidercrank> pragmaticenigma, well. I know what this kernel parameter is for. But that doesn't explain why this behaviour is inconsistent. I usually boot normally (without these dots).
<Regor> How can I stop tor from starting automatically on boot?
<pragmaticenigma> slidercrank: The "dots" are produced by the boot splash screen manager Plymouth. As for why it works, nomodeset prevents the kernel from attempting to discover the graphics chipset capabilities until before the drivers have been loaded.
<takashi> how do i install python3.6 on ubuntu 19.04 ?
<takashi> I'm a noob...playing around with a linode machine...trying to make a flask app work
<slidercrank> pragmaticenigma, okay. thanks
<mgedmin> takashi: wouldn't it be easier to use python3.7 that comes with the system?
<mgedmin> are there any backwards-incompatible changes in 3.7 that break your flask app?
<pragmaticenigma> takashi: What is the output of "python3 --version"
<takashi> @pragmaticenigma 3.7.3
<pragmaticenigma> takashi: Can you answer mgedmin's question?
<takashi> I don't think so...I'll try to change the Pipfile to 3.7 and see if it works...
<pragmaticenigma> takashi: You shouldn't need to change any configuration files in Ubuntu to run python. If you need a specific version or environment, use the virtual environment feature of python
<takashi> yes, I'm trying it in a virtual env with pipenv
<takashi> (the Pipfile i changed was in the project directory)
<mgedmin> #python might be a better channel to ask about pipenv and stuff
<takashi> ok:-) thanks!
<pragmaticenigma> takashi: Okay, that's good. the versions of python that are installed by default are used by a lot of system tools. As far as your app, if it runs in Python 3.6, it should run without any modification in Python 3.7
<otyugh> Hey
 * mgedmin sees that the deadsnakes ppa doesn't support ubuntu 19.04, so options for getting other python versions are pyenv or compiling from source; in any case switching to 3.7 should be easier
<otyugh> I've got a icon theme stuck on the Gnome's desktop. Any idea how to unblock it ?
<lotuspsychje> otyugh: wich icon theme is that
<mendi> hi again i did apt remove nvidia* and now booting from intel integrated ofc it gets stuck at started Hold until boot process finishes up. any ideas?
<mendi> i cant alt f1/f2 doesnt work
<mendi> gdm starts ok before that though
<otyugh> lotuspsychje it's HighContrast
<lotuspsychje> otyugh: so you switching to highcontrast, then what happens?
<otyugh> it changes in the docks
<lotuspsychje> mendi: your graphics card chipset please?
<otyugh> but nautilus stays the same
<mendi> nvidia 1070ti but im booting from intel integrated 4000 series
<otyugh> (it changes the icons images, I mean)
<lotuspsychje> mendi: when you purge nvidia* it falls back to nouveau, wich might give you problems to get in your system, workaround= !nomodeset and install the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> otyugh: can you make a screenshot of your highcontrast enabled please?
<otyugh> lotuspsychje, nah, I found the way finnaly
<mendi> well i cant get into cli lotuspsychje how do I do that
<otyugh> seems that the set of icon Adawaita was incomplete
<otyugh> and it was completed with the highContrast ones
<otyugh> Switching to gnome's set fixed it
<mendi> nothing happens when i alt f1/f2 but the underscore is still ticking
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | mendi
<ubottu> mendi: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mendi> so i need a linux live to access grub?
<mgedmin> you could change the kernel command line for a single boot in the grub boot menu
<mgedmin> iirc you can access that by holding down shift during boot?  or by pressing esc at the right instant
<mendi> well now my monitor is not recognized
<mendi> wtf
<mendi> grup displays on the graphic card that wasnt connected to any display
<mendi> grub*
<mgedmin> ouch
<mendi> yeah it does default to noveau for some reason
<mendi> even though its not connected to any display
<mgedmin> does the bios have a setting for this?
<mendi> nope no clue
<mendi> well i disabled nouveau and now i get no graphical output
<mendi> im a smart one I guess
<lotuspsychje> mendi: a GTX card needs to nvidia driver
<mendi> noted down lotuspsychje haha
<mendi> whats mind blowing is that the intel integrated gpu gets no output either
<mendi> just a black screen
<lotuspsychje> mendi: booting uefi or legacy?
<mendi> uefi
<lotuspsychje> mendi: are you dualbooting with windows?
<mendi> no
<lotuspsychje> mendi: try legacy, some uefi settings will influence/block your hardware
<mendi> cheers lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> mendi: fixxed ?
<mendi> my bios primary display was set to auto
<lotuspsychje> mendi: and you changed to?
<mendi> it choosed the display less graphics card
<mendi> cpu graphics
<mgedmin> what a shy bios
<mendi> now its fine
<mendi> its asus
<kenperkins> btw, most annoying combination in Ubuntu is Super P
<mendi> "would you like nvidia-xconfig to override x11 settings?" here we go again
<kenperkins> coming from an OSX VSCode user where Cmd+P is used in VSCode, I've hit Super-P so many times screwing up my monitor config
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | kenperkins come to:
<ubottu> kenperkins come to:: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Regor>  How can I stop tor from starting automatically on boot?
<mendi> systemctl
<kenperkins> apologies :) let me transform that, other than using dconf-editor, is there a better way to unbind Super+P on Ubuntu 19.04?
<mendi> sudo systemctl disable tor
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: hotkeys are managed in: systemsettings/devices/keyboard
<kenperkins> there is no entry in systemsettings/devices/keyboard for Super+P
<Regor> mendi: thanks :)
<kenperkins> what is this icon on the top bar? it doesn't have a tool tip or any functionality i can see: https://imgur.com/a/1mBdYMm
 * mgedmin has never seen it before
<nicomachus> Looks like a cam? Like a webcam app or something
<cybercrypto> Hi there, I have a few freebsd running using zfs and I heard that next ubuntu release will offer improvements to such filesystem. Does anyone can point me to official docs where I can read more technical details about it?
<mgedmin> kenperkins: there are a bunch of keyboards that have special keys for things like "projector mode" that send hardcoded keys like super+p, so gnome-settings-daemon hardcodes those keys to these functions and I don't think there's any way to change that :(
<kenperkins> @mgedmin I found I could remove the bindings in dconf-editor, but not super discoverable, having to google, then apt install, and then find them, for a setting that seems global. I wonder how that could be added to the tradtional key settings area, where do you file issues for ubuntu
<mgedmin> oh, it is changeable?  I'm surprised
<mgedmin> re: bugs -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<kenperkins> yes, I was able to unbind it last night after repeatedly messing up my monitor config
<mgedmin> or you may want to go directly upstream: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues
<kenperkins> https://askubuntu.com/a/1038869
<kenperkins> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/214
<mgedmin> hmm, look here: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/214
<kenperkins> and it already exists
<mgedmin> heh
<kenperkins> I added a comment :S best I can do
<kenperkins> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/214#note_614616
<kenperkins> how do I identify what an icon on my top bar relates to?
<mgedmin> I wonder if looking glass could be useful there?  (Alt-F2 lg <Enter>)
<mgedmin> maybe file an issue asking for a way to identify what app is responsible for which icon?  https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues
<kenperkins> done, thanks for the tip
<majestic_> I just installed ubuntu 19.04 on my lenovo c940 laptop, but there are no network drivers installed so I cant connect to wifi, how do I fix this?
<majestic_> Is there a package I can download to usb and just install it on the laptop?
<mgedmin> majestic_: does 'ubuntu-drivers list' say you need a driver for your wifi?
<mgedmin> also, does your laptop have an ethernet port?  might be simpler than mucking with usb
<OerHeks> their forum gives: modprobe -r ideapad_laptop https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Ubuntu/Linux-compatibility-with-Yoga-C930/td-p/4267325
<majestic_> mgedmin: It does not output anything
<majestic_> Tried with the modprobe command but it did not do anything
<tomreyn> majestic_: there seems to be several variants of lenovo c940. C940-14IIL apparently comes with an intel wireless chipset
<tomreyn> if you can get the exact model number from its bottom or using   dmesg | grep 'DMI:'  that could help
<majestic_> tomreyn: It is the c940 14IIL
<tomreyn> does    lsmod | grep iwl    output anything?
<majestic_> The "dmesg | grep 'DMI:'" gives me: LENOVO 81Q9/LNVNB161216, BIOS AUCN45WW 08/22/2019
<majestic_> "lsmod | grep iwl" outputs nothing
<tomreyn> run this:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'
<tomreyn> on those lines sticking out, starting with numbers, tell us the numbers in [square brackets] to the end
<majestic_> It says "[0280] Intel corporation device [8086:34f0] (rev 30)" and "Subsystem: Intel corporation device [8086:0074] and "Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel corporation Ice lake-lp serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:34e8] (rev 30)
<majestic_> Also "Subsystem: Lenovo Ice Lake-LP Serial IO I2C Controller [17aa:3840]"
<tomreyn> 8086:34f0 is an intel "killer" chipset. i don't know which drivers those need, looking
<tomreyn> bug 1841736
<ubottu> bug 1841736 in HWE Next "Intel Killer(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX1650i/AX1650s 160MHz Wireless Network Adapter (201NGW) [8086:34f0] subsystem [1a56:1651] not supported" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1841736
<mgedmin> ah the joys of bleeding-edge hardware
<majestic_> tomreyn: What does this mean essentially? That I won't enjoy ubuntu?
<mgedmin> huh, "Instead, dkms package backport-iwlwifi is recommended"
<lotuspsychje> majestic_: i fixxed my intel wifi with similar bug, by installing that oem sp1 kernel from tomreyn bug find
<mgedmin> does that mean you can apt install backport-iwlwifi and get it working?
<tomreyn> majestic_: still reading
<mgedmin> ah, no, that's for bionic
<mgedmin> you're on disco
<OerHeks> does : sudo modprobe -r ideapad_laptop # anything?
<tomreyn> there's a backport to 18.04's linux-oem kernel images
<majestic_> OerHeks: Tried it earlier, did not do anything
<tomreyn> (stil  in -proposed)
<tomreyn> but we're taling 19.04 here
<tomreyn> maybe majestic_ will need a !mainline kernel
<majestic_> What does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn majestic_ mgedmin was mine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1809224
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1809224 in linux (Ubuntu) "To support Intel Wireless-AX 22000 series" [Undecided,In progress]
<tomreyn> majestic_: so right now the only way to get this wireless chipset working is to install ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS and then to install additional software, namley linux-oem from the 'proposed' archive (which needs ot be enabled first).
<tomreyn> i suggest you first of all look for an alternative way to get this system online.
<tomreyn> majestic_: such as: ethernet (wired) connection, usb to ethernet dongle, tethering via smartphone, usb wireless dongle
<majestic_> What do you mean with an alternative way? I know 19.10 will be released soon, will that support the wireless chipset?
<majestic_> Or I could simply reinstall and use 18.04 LTS, and it will work without any problems?
<tomreyn> majestic_: 19.10 will likely support it in the future, but not now.
<tomreyn> majestic_: yuo said you installed 19.04, not 18.04 LTS
<majestic_> Yeah, 19.04 is installed now, but I could reinstall to 18.04 LTS if that system works
<majestic_> I have a usb and another computer which I could use to my advantage
<tomreyn> majestic_: 18.04 will not work out of the box, but you should be able to make it work with some additional changes and downloads.
<tomreyn> carrying packages from a to be is a last resort option, consider the other options i listed above first
<tomreyn> majestic_: so are any of those an option?
<majestic_> tomreyn: Will something like this work? https://www.logitech.com/en-roeu/product/unifying-receiver-usb
<tomreyn> majestic_: no, that's for input devices such as mice and keyboards.
<majestic_> Oh, sorry that was the wrong product: https://www.tp-link.com/se/home-networking/adapter/tl-wn725n/
<majestic_> I meant something like this, a wireless adapter, it should be able to do the work, right?
<tomreyn> majestic_: this could work if you're close enough to the wireless access point. signal strentgh will be low
<majestic_> What would be something equivalent to the network card that I can just plug into the USB
<majestic_> I mean in signal strenght etc
<tomreyn> that's what i described as "usb wireless dongle" above
<tomreyn> there are usb connectable wireless network devices which come with a separate antenna, those will work better, but usually devices like the one you showed are enough.
<majestic_> Ah okay, I guess I have no other option if I want to run ubuntu, or linux in general
<majestic_> (as for now)
<tomreyn> so you have this very device you pointed to?
<tomreyn> tl-wn725n ?
<majestic_> No, I made a quick search and found that, it was relatively cheap
<tomreyn> an android smartphone with a usb connectable charging cable would also work.
<mgedmin> can andoid share wifi over usb?  last time I tried, it shared my LTE and used up my monthly limit in minutes
<tomreyn> i'm not sure about the latest android versions, but android 4 to 7 can
<tomreyn> but i guess majestic_ would have said so by now if they had an android device.
<majestic_> No, not at the moment, I will consider a dongle though, I appreciate the help, hopefully the chipset will be supported in the near future
<tomreyn> majestic_: according to https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=247705&p=2 you should be able to use the internal intel AX1650 wireless using linux 5.2.2 and latest firmware.
<lotuspsychje> majestic_: could try a 19.10 libeusb perhaps, just as a test?
<elias_a> I'd like to use an USB IRDA dongle in 18.04. The behaviour I see when I plug it in is a bit odd.
<majestic_> tomreyn: Wait so arch linux will work?
<elias_a> lsusb says the following: Bus 001 Device 013: ID 07d0:4959 Dazzle Kingsun KS-959 Infrared Adapter
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: and it doesnt work?
<tomreyn> majestic_: not out of the box, i guess. though it's a rolling distribution, so they can more easily support the latest hardware.
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Apparently I have some ancient config file somewhere in my system as the computer tries to start modemmanager after plugging it in....
<tomreyn> majestic_: there is indeed a chance that ubuntu 19.10 beta will support your hardware, i concur it's worth a try.
<elias_a> Isn't modemmanager obsolete nowadays?
<majestic_> tomreyn: I will try arch linux and then ubuntu 19.10 beta
<majestic_> Just for fun
<tomreyn> elias_a: i think network manager still uses modemmanager to manage e.g. 4G chips.
<tomreyn> majestic_: good luck!
<elias_a> tomreyn: Ok. Thanks.
<majestic_> Thanks
<elias_a> This is what syslog says when I plug in the dongle: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m53sXzJSzH/
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: the segfault doesnt look nice
<rapidwave> What is the right update domain for apt? archive.ubuntu.com fails
<tomreyn> rapidwave: with which error message?
<tomreyn> elias_a: is your ubuntu 18.04 full yup to date?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: other usb ports influences its behaviour?
<rapidwave> It says 404 not found
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: No it does not. :/
<elias_a> tomreyn: Should be as I am using Livepatch. I'll check the updates.
<tomreyn> rapidwave: which ubuntu version is this?
<tomreyn> rapidwave: lsb_release -ds
<rapidwave> 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> elias_a: livepatch only ensures that you get (select) kernel patches while you're not rebooting, not (other) software updates
<tomreyn> rapidwave: normally archive.ubuntu.com should work, it resolves to several ip addresses and mirror servers (and if it does not it would be good to diagnose more thoroughly why it does not work). but you can choose any of these: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> rapidwave: 404 may be just because you did not run "sudo apt update" before you tried to install a software
<elias_a> tomreyn: Ok. I updated&upgraded. Same behaviour.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: did you syslog tail, or journalctl -f ?
<tomreyn> elias_a: did you reboot, though?
<elias_a> tomreyn: Nope. I'll do that.
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: That was tail -f /var/log/syslog that I pasted.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: reboot as tomreyn adviced first, then journal
<WoC> any suggestions on how to change default os in grub ?
<tomreyn> WoC: grub-set-default
<WoC> k, ty
<tomreyn> WoC: but read its man page
<WoC> maybe it would be better to somehow change the default uefi entry...
<tomreyn> you can also just set GRUB_DEFAULT as discussed at https://askubuntu.com/a/110738
<tomreyn> WoC: ^
<elias_a> This is what journalctl -f looks like when I plug the dongle in: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9yDVhDcCxC/
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: seems like modem manager having some real issues with your device
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: maybe this is worth a new !bug
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Yes it does. I am just wonderin whether this could be caused by some old config. I remember I did some serious tweaking with a flip usb modem...
<tomreyn> elias_a: can you post this?    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> just making sure your apt is generally fine
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Perhaps I should test the dongle in a live session?
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: from your journal, it says it cant find plugins for your device
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: worth a shot on a clean system
<tomreyn> elias_a: and then also    apt-cache policy modemmanager libmm-glib0 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<elias_a> First one: https://termbin.com/hzoh
<WoC> appreciated tomreyn, i have no choice than to accept defeat, amd graphics drivers issues, hw is older than 6 months so there will be no fix, looks like i have to use winblows on A10-9620P
<elias_a> Second one: https://termbin.com/kw3rt
<lotuspsychje> !info modemmanager
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.0-1~ubuntu18.04.2 (bionic), package size 776 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<tomreyn> elias_a: those look fine. i notice you have    ifupdown-hotplug   mentioned in your first log, though. however, normally, ubuntu 18.04 no longer uses ifupdown.
<tomreyn> are you using network manager?
<fuze> Is there a way for me to patch this bug in my system? kubnutu 18.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271019
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271019 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel does not detect card reader if card is inserted in reader before boot" [Medium,Won't fix]
<elias_a> tomreyn: I am using network manager. The ifupdown-hotlug certainly has to do with some old flip mode USB modems I have used years back.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: didnt try this myself, maybe worth to compare that manual edit? https://forum.manjaro.org/t/modemmanager-mobile-broadband-adapter-not-supported-anymore/45268
<tomreyn> elias_a: hmm i would suggest you install ifupdown and make sure you can manage all network interfaces through netwokrmanager only then. but this won't prevent modemmanager from segfaulting. indeed i think you should run    ubuntu-bug modemmanager
 * tomreyn got to leave, ttyl
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: Thank you - I'll check it out.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: if that doesnt work, go for the bug as tomreyn suggests
<elias_a> lotuspsychje: This definately has to do with my old configs as the dongle works out of the box when booted from a live stick.
<lotuspsychje> elias_a: ah good you tested it clean before !bug
<adrian_1908> Sorry, way offtopic but could someone briefly tell me if "Manchester United vs Arsenal" is still on / at what time is started? I cannot look online without running into the score.
<lotuspsychje> adrian_1908: not here please
<adrian_1908> Yeah sorry, someone helped me via PM.
<MapMan> Hi! I'm trying to install an older version of mongo on ubuntu 18 lts. I had this exact problem before and I managed to do it. This time, I'm stuck on uninstalling exisiting installation of mongo which doesn't work. When I do 'sudo apt remove mongodb-server' it fails, because the initscript fails to stop mongodb (mongodb is not running, it's broken and never even started, but stopping also throws an error).
<MapMan> What can I do?
<sarnold> can you pastebin the whole thing?
<MapMan> sure
<MapMan> https://dpaste.de/S4c1
<MapMan> This prevents me from installing the version I want
<sarnold> MapMan: where did you download that package from? I don't spot it in my archive mirror
<MapMan> from mongo repos
<MapMan> I had to add apt-key and sources list
<mgedmin> MapMan: does sudo systemctl daemon-reload help?
<sarnold> ugh, it looks like they host with s3 buckets or something https://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu bionic/mongodb-org/
<sarnold> https://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu%20bionic/mongodb-org/ --> 404 Code: NoSuchKey
<sarnold> wait did trhey really put a space in their bloody url>>
<MapMan> mgedmin: nope, doesn't help
<mgedmin> if not, then the next step is probably manually editing /var/lib/dpkg/info/mongodb-org-server.prerm to make it not fail if the invoke-rc.d call fails
<mgedmin> pastebin that file if you'd like us to be more specific
<MapMan> sarnold: ofcourse they have :)
<kenperkins> what are .desktop files?
<mgedmin> or just drop || true at the end of the invoke-rc.d that is trying to stop the server
<sarnold> no this one's my fault, I copied the entire apt line, not the url, heh
<MapMan> mgedmin: ok, I'll edit the prerm file
<sarnold> heh, I don't see 3.2.22 on https://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/bionic/mongodb-org/ .. how the heck did yougrab their prerm script so fast? :)
<MapMan> sarnold: hmm? :P
<MapMan> sarnold: I think it's in ubuntu trusty or xenial or something. It was a mistake to install it that way, it doesn't work. I remember that I did it exactly the same way before but now I can't remove it...
<sarnold> MapMan: I wanted to grab the package you had installed so I could find the prerm script and try to guess which step failed.. but their repo doesn't appear to have that version any more
<MapMan> right
<MapMan> the script is really simple: https://dpaste.de/1cLb
<MapMan> I find this to be really confusing: https://dpaste.de/BY9V
<MapMan> okay, screw it, I modified the bash script
<sarnold> after you change service files you have to manually tell systemd about them via systemctl daemon-reload
<sarnold> I think the dh_systemd debian helper tool will do that automatically but not all packagers use it
<mgedmin> MapMan: note 'mongodb' in one command but 'monogd' in the other
<mgedmin> the ubuntu mongodb-server package uses a service called 'mongodb' with the b at the end
<mgedmin> the prerm script you shared wants a 'monogd' service without the b at the end
<MapMan> mgedmin: yeah, I know. Something was fucked up with it from the very beginning, it would never start and would always complain about the same thing, nothing helped.
<MapMan> Thanks mgedmin and sarnold, mongodb works after I removed the package and reinstalled the package I ultimately wanted
<sarnold> yay :)
<gp> Can anyone point me towards a walkthrough for configuring shell scripts in ubuntu 18.04?  I.e. ctrl alt f4 opens a screen running my favorite gui program
<lordcirth> gp, that sounds more like a keyboard shortcut than a script
<gp> lordcirth: virtual console?
<lordcirth> gp, can you clarify what you want to happen?
<gp> lordcirth: Just getting started. Trying to configure what happens when the user swaps to ttyN. Sort of like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Getty#Automatic_login_to_virtual_console
<gp> Lost at this point. Trying to get my bearings
<jrgilman> hey there, I wrote a little script that sets up my dual monitors in the proper positions, but I also want to modify the position of the dock to always be with one of the monitors (the one i'm setting as primary with xrandr). the preferred-monitor option under gsettings org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock switches from 1 to 2 when i modify that value in the GUI but it
<gil> Hi all - I am attempting to lock down my box via ufw - https://pastebin.com/fmc49NLR .... I'm surprised that I'm still able to browse the web using that configuration- shouldn't it be blocking port 80?
<jrgilman> s not clear how that relates to my monitors
<gp> First attempt would be nice to log into a RDP server using freerdp
<lordcirth> gp, Ah, ok. Why run this app in it's own X server on ttyN instead of on the main X server?
<gp> lordcirth: tty1 runs mate desktop, tty2 uses freerdp, tty3 runs an xterm, etc
<gp> lordcirth: multitasking
<sarnold> gil: "allow (outgoing),"
<gp> lordcirth: currently runs this way on older version but ubuntu 18.04 changes with systemd
<gil> sarnold okay, maybe I'm being stupid - does that allow outgoing also allow incoming connections if I've initiated them?
<sarnold> gil: an outgoing tcp packet is only useful it incoming reply packets are accepted; so the usual mechanism with most stateful firewall systems automatically allows reply packets too
<doug16k> gp, in settings/devices/keyboard, scroll all the way down, click the +, add your command there
<gil> sarnold okay. That makes complete sense. Thanks for explaining it to me!
<deanc> Software updater just said it would like to restart my machine
<deanc> how can i find out "why"?
<deanc> there's nothing in the gui that popped up, just restart now and later
<sarnold> gil: cool! you're welcome, have fun :D
<gp> doug16k: that isn't helpful here unfortunately. I am trying to configure via command line for images that are netbooted
<doug16k> ah
<mgedmin> deanc: you can cat /run/reboot-required.pkgs to see what packages that were upgraded had the 'reboot required' flag
<sarnold> gp: is this a problem better served by tiling window manager like i3 or notion or dwm or ratpoison or similar?
<gp> sarnold: maybe for this exact problem. but I am trying to get the basics down so that I can abstract the functionality to be configured by mac address. so that certain images display certain screens
<deanc> mgedmin: linux-image and linux-base*
<deanc> why would that be? ive not ran an apt-get upgrade today
<deanc> ah i have security updates auto
<deanc> could there be a security issue in the linux-base that requires that restart?
<mgedmin> deanc: linux-image, more likely
<mgedmin> that's a kernel security update
<mgedmin> ah, linux-base contains support files for linux kernels, how interesting
<deanc> Why do i need to restart. I run debian on a vps and dont think ive had to "restart" in 2-3 years?
<mgedmin> didn't you ever install kernel security updates?  there's a security vulnerability discovered like every few weeks...
<lordcirth> deanc, do you have a tool doing live kernel patches?
<lordcirth> Even then, those tools usually warn you after a while that you need to actually reboot
<deanc> lordcirth: not knowingly
<lordcirth> deanc, then that VPS's kernel has several years of vulnerabilities.
<deanc> mgedmin: i just regularly do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade and periodically dist-upgrade
<sarnold> deanc: we publish kernel updates every three weeks; even if you're running livepatch on your instances to live update your kernels, you still need to reboot periodically because there's just some bugs that can't be livepatched
<deanc> sarnold: how can i confirm my kernel is set to be live patched?
<deanc> which tab is that under under update settings
<lordcirth> live patching basically lets you put off the reboot till the weekend, in most cases.
<deanc> Rebooting makes me sad :(
<doug16k> already fixed already installed but not rebooted to be applied vulnerabilities make me sad
<deanc> doug16k: :>
<sarnold> deanc: run canonical-livepatch status --verbose
<mgedmin> if you had live-patching you'd know it
<mgedmin> you have to sign up for an account, get secret tokens, install tools, enable them
<deanc> what are the pros/cons of live patching, it says it can be installed
<mgedmin> that's for ubuntu; I don't believe live patching is available for debian at all
<mgedmin> pros: no reboots needed, cons: only 3 machines before you have to pay, only some ubuntu versions are supported, and not all updates can be installed by live-patching so you will need occasional reboots
<mgedmin> also, not all architectures are supported (no arm, eg.)
<deanc> hm okay good to know
<deanc> why i have your ear, i cant get an answer in the linux channel. Im looking for a terminal which gives me the number of times my bell has sounded from any tab when it's not focused (as iterm2 does on osx)
<deanc> *whilst
<mgedmin> oh, interesting feature (but I don't know if there are any terms like this)
<lordcirth> deanc, like, the tab would show up as "bash (3)" if the bell had rung 3 times since you selected the tab?
<sarnold> indeed that sounds like it'd be nice
<mgedmin> konsole had similar features (change tab color when new output showed up etc), but I don't know if it can count bells
<lordcirth> deanc, I would say pick your favorite terminal, and make a feature request :)
<deanc> lordcirth: yes but on the dock it shows you the number of times the bell has sounded
<deanc> lordcirth: I use it primarily for knowing how many pms i have without having to focus the terminal :)
<lordcirth> Ah, for IRC?
<deanc> yeah, but anything, some long running processes might sound a bell on complete too
<coz_> can't that be partially set in bash_profile
<deanc> I don't always have my headphones plugged in :)
<deanc> iterm2 not only does a growl notification but has the notification (bell) count
<deanc> Guess that's a no then! :)
<tokumada> I'm trying to make an SSH private key as an environment variable available to a process (jenkins) on startup in ubuntu 18.04. How should I go about doing that?
<lordcirth> tokumada, how are you starting jenkins?
<lordcirth> And does it take a filename, or the literal key?
<tokumada> lordcirth, systemctl start jenkins. It's enabled on default. It will take the literal key.
<tokumada> Jenkins is reading a script that expects the environment variable $SSH_KEY to be set.
<lordcirth> tokumada, you should be able to do 'systemctl edit jenkins'
<lordcirth> Then, under [Service] you can insert 'EnvironmentFile=/etc/my_service/my_service.conf'
<lordcirth> Then you can set the permissions on this conf file to only allow root to read it.
<lordcirth> Format here: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.exec.html#EnvironmentFile=
<jpmh> when I boot my server there is a THREE minute delay for random, dmesg shows: [   16.798244] random: 7 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting - and then the next entry is at 199 - how do I stop this delay?
<lordcirth> jpmh, is this a physical server or VM? What Ubuntu version?
<jpmh> lordcirth_: 18.4 and yes a cloud server
<lordcirth> jpmh, what hypervisor or cloud host service?
<jpmh> lordcirth_: ramnode
<jpmh> lordcirth_: I'm very happy with ramnode - been with them for years on their older VPS systems - and this new stuff is GREAT and at $3 / month tough to beat
<lordcirth> jpmh, ok. Try 'apt install haveged' and reboot.
<jpmh> lordcirth_: - ty - will read up on what that is and try - will report back
<jpmh> lordcirth_: BRILLIANT! - TY - now I just need to read up and see if there are any negatives in husing havged - TY SO MUCH!
<lordcirth> jpmh, np
<virmaha> Hello. I am trying to generate an executable using toolchain which lives in a different folder. But I get ../some/path/bin/ld: cannot find Scrt1.o: No such file or directory
<virmaha> How do i debug this? Tried using LD_DEBUG=libs, -Wl,--verbose but don't find anything interesting. I am using sysroot btw
<virmaha> and scrt1.o is present at sysroot/path/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<brohb> hi, I'm looking into linux options for embedded devices, such as routers and similar
<brohb> I just saw that ubuntu has some kind of version specifically for embedded devices, I suppose somewhat similar to a live distro
<brohb> unmutable on reboot
<brohb> can anyone give me some directions, how to I get this distro, is it mature yet?
<brohb> I guess this is the ubuntu for IoT
<akemhp> virmaha, You should rather ask in a dev oriented channel.
<virmaha> thanks akemhp
<akemhp> virmaha, I would try to force scrt1.o linking manually by adding it to the LD_FLAGS+=-l/path/to/scrt1.o or something like that.
<Furai> Is ubuntu toolchain ppa up to date?
<virmaha> akemhp : I gave path to it in -L and i believe that should be enough
<luiserebii>    /msg NickServ VERIFY EMAILCHG Luiserebii 593364866
<gambl0re> what does ctrl alt f8 do?
<gambl0re> what is supposed to do?
<humpled> blank screen with flashing unresponsive text cursor?
<kevin110543> Hello everybody
<humpled> hi kevin110543, let's hope 1155 people don't reply
<kevin110543> haha sorry, im new to IRC. Is this like some sort of ubuntu support page?
<OerHeks> that is what the /topic says
<humpled> it's community support, so equal parts of enthusiasm, wisdom and sarcasm
<kevin110543> Oh I see. is there some sort of IRC channel that deals with running servers, specifically on raspberry pi's?
<gambl0re> humpled, what is that?
<OerHeks> #ubuntu-server
<kevin110543> Thanks!
<gambl0re> does it ctrl alt f8 have any purpose besides showing a a blinking cursor?
<OerHeks> nothing, TTY is from 1-7
<takashi> hi...what's the difference between Python virtual environment and pipenv ?
<takashi> I have a project that uses pipenv, but I have a tutorial that uses virtual environment
<takashi> wondering if it's possible to change a shell script in the tutorial to use pipenv instead of virtual environment
<takashi> I'm quite a noob btw...so maybe my q is trivial
<kevin110543> well ubuntu-server seems pretty dry. Do any of you guys/gals have any experience with raspberry pi?
<luiserebii> I've done some things with raspberry pis before
<humpled> there's #raspbian, probably also relatively quiet
<humpled> in some of these channels you will get a good answer to a well posed question, though it might take longer, there'll be less noise
<humpled> there's a busy #python channel takashi
<OerHeks> ask your real question and find out?
<kevin110543> What I want to accomplish is to have a pi zero with wifi adapter, hooked up to a power supply, that broadcasts its own LAN. Once the LAN is up, Id like to be able to connect to it with several windows pc's and access a shared file folder. Im a computer programming student and id like to share .java files with classmates without using google docs or any sort of cloud based file sharing service
<humpled> sounds doable
<Betal> kevin110543: can't you just share from ubuntu using samba?
<OerHeks> setup nextcloud on that pi
<OerHeks> https://nextcloud.com/box/
<kevin110543> what is samba? And how hard is it to make it so that the both the LAN and the fileserver start on startup?
<OerHeks> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<humpled> as for managing services, that's what linux does, generally
<humpled> how will you interact with the pi tho?
<kevin110543> Id assume that id be able to ssh to it, not?
<humpled> oh yes
<OerHeks> nextcloud gives a web inlog
<humpled> so nextcloud is a package making it easy to install and manage all these services in one go?
<OerHeks> filesharing, sure
<kevin110543> Ok, ill look into nextcloud and samba. In your guys's opinions, which is easier/faster to setup?
<OerHeks> or you could go the manual way, ubuntu server + https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<humpled> we haven't touched whether there is a lan already available and whether it will allow services to be forwarded
<humpled> setting up dhcp-server and hoping your wifi card is up to the task
<kevin110543> so is there some apt package that allows me to host a LAN? Almost like a mobile hotspot or a router with no internet?
<kevin110543> I have to do homework so ill have to push the project on to tomorrow. Thanks for the help guys!
<molt> Hey everyone! How would I add a logoff sound in Ubuntu 18.04?
<Gusj> Hello there, My Toshiba Laptop with Lubuntu does not recognize keyboard and trackpad, dmesg lists both devices booting up but also says this after: '4.564143] i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port'  Does someone know how to force it to activate?
<bigode> Hello. Could someone point me to the direction of Visual Studio Code install on Ubuntu please?
<tomreyn> try a web search for: ubuntu visual studio code
<tomreyn> you'd want the .deb or snap
<bigode> tomreyn: I did. I found several tutorials but I like somethink safe because I am just a neubie
<tomreyn> weird, for me this was the first link https://code.visualstudio.com/download
<tomreyn> and this wa sthe second https://code.visualstudio.com/docs/setup/linux
<bigode> Yes, I can download easily, but then what should I do?
<tomreyn> you should prefer setting up the apt repository over installing the .deb
<bigode> Alright. Thank you tomreyn ! :*
<tomreyn> bigode: ah actually the .deb is the easiest i just learnt
<bigode> tomreyn: Ok
<tomreyn> so download the .deb, then double-click it on your fole browser, which shoudld offer installing ist. if it doesn't, open a terminal and "cd" into the directory the downloaded file is in. then run    sudo apt install ./code_*.deb
<tomreyn> * fIle browser
<tomreyn> bigode: note that, just to complete this, vscode is not part of ubuntu and thus not really supported here, though
<tomreyn> Gusj: please report a bug if you haven't. there are some possible workarounds discussed in this bug similar againsr Fedora: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1436636
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1436636 in kernel "Keyboard not working after resume with kernel 4.10.5-200.fc25.x86_64" [Medium,New]
<tomreyn> Gusj: please don't cross post (#xubuntu), thanks.
<giaco> hello! I'm looking for an extensible service to ping my machines and http request my servers that I can deploy locally
<sarnold> nagios3 and icinga and so on aren't a terrible starting point
<sarnold> well, they are, but I'm not sure what else to recommend
<giaco> sarnold: thanks
#ubuntu 2019-10-01
<Phruis> what is the windows 10 default font
<doug16k> Segoe UI I think
<doug16k> I don't think ubuntu has that font though
<Phruis> I just downloaded tahcoma
<Phruis> tahoma i mean
<wawowe> Hi, what service is reverting my manually set ipv4 addresses back to nothing after I set them?
<OerHeks> there are some restricted fonts, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Microsoft_Fonts
<OerHeks> wawowe, i guess you. how do you set ipv4 manually?
<OerHeks> direcly into interfaces file?
<wawowe> OerHeks, ifconfig interface ip
<wawowe> OerHeks, after a minute or so it changes back to being unset
<sarnold> ew
<OerHeks> and what linux is this?
<wawowe> ubuntu
<wawowe> 16.04
<wawowe> i have done 'service networking stop' but it still happens
<wawowe> connection is reset while trying to ftp over the interface
<sarnold> don't try to stop the networking service; you're just supposed to ifup and ifdown specific interfaces. trying to stop or restart networking will quite often just wedge the system solid, since upstart and systemd communicate via the networking..
<OerHeks> why not just set a profile in networkmanager?
<OerHeks> if networkmanager is running, sure it reverses back to dhcp ( if not set custom networking)
<sarnold> wawowe: does ip addr show confirm that the ip is *removed*? connection reset is usually a different error
<eelstrebor> is there something going wrong with the internet? i'm using dns 1.1.1.1 and it's real slow
<Phruis> eelstrebor, yeah man my cat messed up the internet
<Phruis> eelstrebor, spilled my cup of water all over the cable
<sarnold> my ec2 instance can ping 1.1.1.1 with about 6ms latency
<eelstrebor> thanks for the serious response
<eelstrebor> 1.0.0.1 is intermittent also
<sarnold> of course 1.1.1.1 is going to be anycasted so if my packets went to a different instance than your packets, that doesn't prove much
<OerHeks> lolz cloudflare
<wawowe> OerHeks, networkmanager is disabled
<eelstrebor> Query time: 15 msec or no response at all
<wawowe> I ran ifconfig with 'up' at the end. So far I still have connection
<giaco> whaat would you use to deploy a private chat service on VPS for mobiles?
<OerHeks> some issues, but no real problemshttps://www.cloudflarestatus.com/
<sarnold> giaco: irc is the only service I remotely know, so that'd be what I would deploy..
<giaco> sarnold: not really smartphone ready .... or not?
 * eelstrebor wonders if his isp is doing something to slow things down
<kenperkins> anyone had success with spotify in 19.04? I keep getting crashes at startup (deb not snap)
<sarnold> giaco: I've heard good things about https://quasseldroid.info/ and https://weechat.org/about/interfaces/
<OerHeks> we have no spotify deb package, so seek support by the owner/maintainer?
<OerHeks> it is good we are limited to our own issues
<kenperkins> @OerHeks hm. this page begs to differ: https://www.spotify.com/us/download/linux/
<kenperkins> regardless, the snap worked even though the deb didn't
<OerHeks> so, thanks for bringing up a non issue.
<kenperkins> I was asking about a legit issue, the deb didn't work and I was looking for some guidance. i also tried the other option and it did work, that doesn't invalidate my question
<OerHeks> i think you find No support for that deb package here
<kenperkins> ah, you know what, I think i totally misunderstood you, and as a result, I misspoke
<kenperkins> for some reason, they way you said "we" made me think you meant we, spotify, I'm so sorry.  you're right, that's a spotify issue, and my apologies
<OerHeks> you could check the version that deb installs, against the snap 1.1.10.546.ge08ef575-19
<OerHeks> 189,9 MB .. wowie..
<huggybear404>  what command to spin up / down drives ?
<The_Letter_M> If I wanted to add the ppa https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/mongodb how would I do it?
<OerHeks> that is a package, not an PPA
<The_Letter_M> I kinda knew that. I'm trying to get the 32bit mongodb installed on my Raspi2 running hte Ubuntu Server image. I've been looking all over and this is the first repo I've been able to find with the right architecture
<The_Letter_M> How would I add the ppa using the correct info fromt he url? I mean even if it's the whole PPA?
<sarnold> huggybear404: hdparm ought to be able to do it for many drives..
<sarnold> The_Letter_M: apt install mongodb should do it
<OerHeks> i find no official ppa
<OerHeks> i hope there are arm builds?
<OerHeks> arm64
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mongodb/1:3.6.3-0ubuntu1.1
<sarnold> ohhhh I didn't notice that The_Letter_M wanted 32bit builds
<OerHeks> huggybear404, all i remember is: eject && eject -t
<Joik2ww> hello lads
<tonyt> hi
<huggybear404> eject drives ? nice idea, maybe with some dynamite to help it along ?
<lotuspsychje> huggybear404: volunteers are trying to help you here
<huggybear404> pity I cant find any info on this, would be nice to have a bit raid with spare drives and be able to boot up the spares from another country
<huggybear404> so I could restore it even when not home
<huggybear404> guess that is a very obscure command
<huggybear404> maybe reserved for special sysadmins that know the secret handshake ?
<Joik2ww> I'm in crappy situation with kali linux :<
<lotuspsychje> you can stop trolling now huggybear404
<Joik2ww> I've done everything but still can't get GUI running
<OerHeks> raid hotswap or something like that?
<huggybear404> I also struggle getting reliable drives , the smart seems pretty bad , every drive use diff smart format and the program runs generic
<sarnold> huggybear404: for the enclosures where hdparm doesn't work, this should do the job http://sg.danny.cz/sg/smp_utils.html  (in the smp-utils package)
<The_Letter_M> Yeah I was trying to find the armhf arch of MongoDB
<OerHeks> Joik2ww, no support for kali, seek their channels?
<OerHeks> The_Letter_M, maybe on their builds? https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/
<Joik2ww> OerHeks well those don't differ so much so why can't ask...
<huggybear404> now I regret getting cheap drives, I fear they will soon die and I cant monitor bad smart data, since in their wisdom they use some bits to record errors and other bits in SAME field records sectors written, so the smart tells me my drive is dying with millions bad sectors while happily ignoring the bits that record the bad sectors so I guess I need to rewrite my own smart or make it somehow
<huggybear404> translate
<huggybear404> anyone tryed to make smart read actual data decoding the drives in use ?
<The_Letter_M> OerHeks: No. When I add their repo it doesn't have the packages. Mongo says they ONLY provide 64 versions and when I ooked through their repos manually the no longer have 32 arm packages anywhere
<sarnold> The_Letter_M: if you have a big machine you can use to *crosscompile* the package, you could use apt source to download the sources, and modify these Architecture: lines: https://sources.debian.org/src/mongodb/1:3.4.18-2/debian/control/#L39
<sarnold> The_Letter_M: .. I don't know how to cross-build debian packages but there's got to be a guide somewhere :)
<The_Letter_M> You don't need a heavy duty machine to cross compile
<sarnold> but you probably need a machine that can do more than two gigabytes of address space to link this thing
<OerHeks> i am sure your pi is 64 bit server capable
<sarnold> oh definitely check that first! I don't know pis well so assumed you knew it was 32bit
<The_Letter_M> It's a pi2. It's using a 32bit ARM processor
<The_Letter_M> the pi3 and 4 that are 64bit
<OerHeks> oh right, raspi 2 is the original risc arm
<OerHeks> no, then you are stuck.
<swift110> oh
<huggybear404> hm tryed google, cant find any spin command on either hdparm or smp, what is smp supposed to do ?  Do I need to build a relay thing to cut power to each drive and remote this ? Was hoping these days drives are smart enuff to have the spin up and down supported. I also wish all drives would use same format so I dont need to make my own smart translater and reprogram every time I order a new
<huggybear404> drive model
<huggybear404> would be sweet to have smart send email alert when a drive start redirecting sectors so I know when it starts fail before it damage any data
<huggybear404> dreaming of a box that tells me what drives are good and if one start wear out, it emails "replace drive xx" and I could just send a command to have a spare drive take over then when im home again yank the bad drive and put a new in and it automatically takes over. Maybe this kinda thing is just for google datacenters using special os ?
<OerHeks> i think it is controller dependent, maybe the #ubuntu-server guys or #debian have a clue
<huggybear404> pity its soo hard to build a server that protects its data and tells me what drive or data gets corrupted , seems i end up with tons of desperate backups and I have no way of knowing which version of a file is corrupted. I dream of a server that checks each file and if one goes bad it should tell me what drive is going bad and restore good file automatic
<huggybear404> I need to to all this in the controller ? seems areca is one of the most used ?
<huggybear404> have some but I never figured out how to use their special software and drivers
<huggybear404> I try ask in server
<JimBuntu> huggybear404, we all dream of this, but outside of a system that runs full auditing to know when a user has interacted with a file, the best it could do is alert you to changes... unless the checksum/hash changes regularly without any changes to the modified on timestamp, then it can alert you to possible corruption.
<huggybear404> yes im thinking sha1 or something checksums for all files and maybe a monthly scan to see if any file changed that should not have, but seems lot of work to make it work and automate
<huggybear404> and where to put all the checksums ? maybe a a separate folder tree that mirror the real data is best  ?
<huggybear404> anyone made any headway doing this any easyer ?
<huggybear404> takes a while to play terabytes of mp3 f.ex to see if any got bad
<ryuo> huggybear404: there's already technology for that. it's called ZFS, though it won't help much against intentional modifications.
<ryuo> i guess snapshots could help there.
<huggybear404> yes I read about jounaling filesystems but seems hard to make them alert me if a drive or file goes bad
<huggybear404> most of the data is media that should never change so I was thinking make most of the volumes read only to the network
<ryuo> huggybear404: ... ZFS isn't your regular filesystem...
<ryuo> it has features most filesystems don't.
<ryuo> everything has checksums and can have redundant copies made for a chance to fix data corruption.
<ryuo> all automatically.
<ryuo> it comes with a form of RAID as part of the package.
<ryuo> and i suppose also LVM too.
<ryuo> incidently mdadm has no such guarantees.
<ryuo> huggybear404: but what you're describing is already standard parts of ZFS.
<ryuo> zfs scrub? checks all data blocks for integrity.
<ryuo> can be run as frequently as desired.
<ryuo> now, the drawback is ZFS requires a fair amount of RAM for reasonable results.
<ryuo> I run my ZFS server with 16G of ECC RAM.
<JimBuntu> ZFS is really cool and fills a lot of gaps, but I didn't think it was for the faint of hear or commoner yet. I guess I'm outdated
<ryuo> funny, i thought you were describing BTRFS.
<JimBuntu> lolz, def not for everyone
<ryuo> i hear far more often about BTRFS data loss than ZFS data loss.
<JimBuntu> I would imagine so
<ryuo> i'd just use BTRFS if i felt i could use it without a lot of headaches.
<JimBuntu> ryuo, is ZFS in the normal repos? I only saw zfs-FUSE
<ryuo> where have you been? it's been part of the standard ubuntu kernel since 16.04
<huggybear404> but will zfs scrub tell me if any file is bad ?
<JimBuntu> Ah, I'm on 16.04, thanks ryuo
<ryuo> huggybear404: yes, at least as far as on disk silent corruption goes.
<ryuo> huggybear404: it can't help with intentional data writes.
<ryuo> incidently i almost never get inconsistencies in my scrubs.
<ryuo> seems to be rare, but it can still happen.
<huggybear404> hm I remember years ago I ran zfs and was impressed by it, seemed to stay intact even when fuses blew out the power
<huggybear404> so sfs and raid is the way to go ? Im a bit scared of raid, if I mess up order of drives or more than 2 drives die then its all dead
<ryuo> order of drives isn't that important, honestly. it's mostly how they're grouped.
<JimBuntu> with a single drive, if 1 dies it's all gone
<SwedeMike> huggybear404: all modern raid have superblocks with unique identifiers per drive, so it'll figure out the correct order itself.
<huggybear404> but a redundant server maybe with no raid should help, but need to automate backups when files get added etc
<ryuo> huggybear404: well, ZFS helps a lot. it can do stuff that your conventional LVM + MDADM + filesystem layers cannot do.
<huggybear404> so If I mess up the order of the plugs it finds out itself ?
<SwedeMike> huggybear404: correct.
<ryuo> yes. i run a mirror ZFS at home. it works fine.
<huggybear404> nice, but what is modern ? mdadm does this ?
<SwedeMike> huggybear404: both md-raid and zfs has superblocks and will figure out what drive needs to go where.
<huggybear404> i have an old tired server I want replace now, need a new with faster bigger drives and I want even better data protection
<ryuo> MDADM is software RAID but is not very sophisticated. It can't do much advanced stuff because it's not integrated with the filesystem layer.
<ryuo> ZFS is probably your best solution then if you got the hardware for it.
<huggybear404> is there any goot program to scan for similar files ?
<ryuo> uh, that could be handled by ZFS deduplication at the block level.
<ryuo> but that's VERY ram hungry.
<huggybear404> would save tons time when comparing old backups to see what files are missing on the new drive and what files have changed
<ryuo> ... actually
<ryuo> i think you might want to read about ZFS send/receive commands.
<ryuo> that's one of the uses for iirc
<huggybear404> zfs need special hardware ?
<ryuo> can be used for incremental backups.
<ryuo> No, not really. It works with any 64 bit platform with enough RAM.
<ryuo> ECC is recommended but not required.
<huggybear404> so it only stores whats changed ? thats nice, dont want overwrite what already is there correctly
<ryuo> well
<ryuo> it can sync an external ZFS pool or w/e.
<ryuo> sending only what's changed.
<ryuo> i figured that's what you meant?
<ryuo> otherwise i guess you could try mounting snapshots at different points and comparing the files there.
<ryuo> but if this is something you want, you'll likely need to use snapshots.
<ryuo> this lets you keep old copies of data around even if deleted, up to the snapshot point anyway.
<huggybear404> hm that sounds promising, ill try read about these more
<huggybear404> yes I want make sure even if a virus try wipe it all then it doesnt kill the backup
<huggybear404> so if a file changes it should not overwite but store a new version with date
<ryuo> and it also replaces the main use cases of LVM by providing its own filesystem setup.. it allocates from the overall pool.
<huggybear404> whats lwn ?
<ryuo> Logical Volume Management.
<huggybear404> what should I start with to get this going ? seems theres years of research just to learn about this ?
<ryuo> not really? there's guides for installing to ZFS on root.
<ryuo> almost everything is in man zfs or man zpool
<ryuo> there's also #zfsonlinux for more serious questions.
<swift110> hwy all
<huggybear404> yes install zfs seems easy back then I just selected use it but to make it report bad files etc need a lot scipting and learning commands
<ryuo> huggybear404: not that much? setup a cron or systemd timer job to run it periodically and put the report somewhere, email or something.
<huggybear404> would be realy cool to have a nice hotswap rack as well, when  a drive goes bad just yank it and plug in a new one and its done
<huggybear404> but seems hard, last I tryed replace a drive I was unable to make it accept the new drive coz the serial number didnt match i guess
<huggybear404> should be muche easyer to tell the system that drive died, now use the new one instead
<huggybear404> maybe this only exist in the billion $ datacenter systems ?
<ryuo> well..
<ryuo> hotswap isn't always a priority.. depends how much you can afford some downtime to make the exchange.
<ryuo> plus having to identify which drive is the problem from the exterior may be a challenge.
<OerHeks> not all sata controllers are hot swapable, with a "devices/pci0000:00/0000:00/ataX/hostY/scsi_host/hostY/scan something"
<huggybear404> yes thats the main thing
<huggybear404> not yank the wrong drive and kill the while rack forever
<ryuo> well, if it worries you so much, you can use a whole lot of disks with a more fault tolerant RAID mode.
<huggybear404> wish I had some nice leds to show status, like green for ok idle, yeallow working , and red for dead-replace
<huggybear404> better than raid 6 ?
<huggybear404> it takes 2 spare right ?
<ryuo> Well.
<ryuo> There's always RAID1 if you're ultra paranoid.
<ryuo> It can survive the most drive failures.
<huggybear404> well I plan a full redundant backup server anyway so more like raid 6  + raid 1
<ryuo> otherwise ZFS offers ZRAID1-3 or RAID10 emulation.
<huggybear404> pity good areca controllers are soo pricy
<ryuo> who needs hardware raid when you have zfs ;)
<huggybear404> so mortgage the house to get a new one ? or try make it work with an old sata2 board ? hm
<ryuo> I run ZFS in a cheap ass proliant.
<ryuo> the older gen8 proliant ml10 v2
<huggybear404> speed isnt really that critical so the old will prob. still do the job
<ryuo> I upgraded mine from the original RAM and put in a quad core CPU.
<huggybear404> is there an easy way to get the red leds for bad drives ?
<huggybear404> maybe try build my own but it will need programs to run it as well I guess
<ryuo> Maybe, but i've only heard of that for rack mount servers.
<huggybear404> maybe an arduino board and wired to the mdadm program ?
<ryuo> one option? note the serial #s of your drives with your own labels.
<ryuo> that would help a lot.
<huggybear404> if drive failes turn on red light, blaring siren horn and email sysadmin ;=)
<ryuo> don't overthink this if you don't actually need so much sophistication. drive failure isn't usually an everyday event unless you have a lot of servers.
<huggybear404> why need 16 gb for zfs ? how I know how much I need ?
<ryuo> Well. I'd ask in #zfsonlinux.
<huggybear404> I tested with new server and 4 gb and it did run out of ram once so guess I might need more
<ryuo> 8G is what I originally used.
<huggybear404> big drive ?
<OerHeks> one needs 4gb+1gb, for all functions like blocktransfer
<ryuo> but i put in another 8G so i could do more.
<ryuo> i sometimes build software.
<ryuo> that can get pretty RAM hungry too.
<huggybear404> is it to keep the fat ?
<ryuo> huh?
<TheSov> is there any way to install ubuntu server without partitions?
<ryuo> What? It's not possible to boot a system without a partition table. How could you install without partitions?
<elias_a> TheSov: Do you mean installing on _one_ partition?
<TheSov> elias_a, no i mean on no partitions at all
<TheSov> I tried a differnt way i put a partition table on a small disk, and put /boot on that disk and im trying to put / on a partitionless disk but the ubuntu installer wont proceed
<ryuo> TheSov: ... why?
<naribia> hello, I'm formatting an external harddrive using Disks, it shows a spinning activity icon next to the drive, so im guessing it's busy, but i have no other information, how do I know if its busy or something else is wrong?
<ryuo> partitionless disks are possible but, why?
<ryuo> the amount of overhead of a partition table is neglible in this day and age.
<TheSov> because partitions are prevent ease of expansion when using a GPT disk
<ryuo> uh... expansion? you mean changing their size later?
<TheSov> I am fully automating the deployment of VM's
<TheSov> the size of the disk is unknown at this time
<ryuo> Ok... then use LVM.
<TheSov> no
<ryuo> that's what it was created for.
<TheSov> lvm has a max block size limit
<ryuo> so does ext4.
<TheSov> correction max size block transfer
<TheSov> of 512k
<TheSov> direct ext4 does not
<ryuo> and why does that matter?
<TheSov> it interferes with the "iops" limiter of openstack
<ryuo> well, what's stopping you from just making a single partition using the entire space?
<TheSov> so my preference would be to have a disk with no partition on it at all so that on boot the ext4 can be resized online
<TheSov> because when you expand a gpt disk, there is no utility on ubuntu right now that can be scripted to do it without manual intervention
<ryuo> uh... why would it need to be expanded? it's already at maximum capacity.
<TheSov> fdisk cant do it at all, and parted freaks out and asks you to repair the disk
<TheSov> no it isnt
<TheSov> the disk is size is not known
<OerHeks> why did livepatch not install this kernel vuln?
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/4144-1/
<OerHeks> what is actually the use of livepatch?
<ryuo> TheSov: uh... sure? but if the disk has a partition table allocated for its size, that size never gets any bigger.
<ryuo> TheSov: so, why would you need to expand it?
<TheSov> this is for a deployment image
<ryuo> oh.
<TheSov> since the image size is finite it doesnt have the true size of the disk
<ryuo> so you'd what? dd the image to the drive?
<TheSov> the image is like 8 gigs but the deployed systems could have TB's of disk space
<ryuo> how do you separate them then?
<TheSov> their is a boot script that regens keys and such
<TheSov> only once
<TheSov> it created a "i finished this already file" and never does it again
<ryuo> how do you know where each begins and ends?
<TheSov> eh?
<ryuo> unless they just exist as files in the host filesystem?
<TheSov> the images are deployed to a ceph RBD
<TheSov> which is individual to each system
<ryuo> so what is each VM fed then? a block device? a disk image file?
<TheSov> im other words the RBD is allocated, the image is DD'd on that RBD and then KVM kicks off the VM using the RBD as its primary disk, that disk could literally be any size
<ryuo> it sounded untenable from what i understand.
<TheSov> so i need to vm once run to expand its disk to the size of the rbd at first boot
<ryuo> what is RBD even...
<TheSov> its like an iscsi target
<ryuo> and this is your alternative to LVM?
<ryuo> eh. anyway.
<TheSov> hmmm how to describe.... imagine i could tell a manger system i want a /dev/sdX device of this size and it carves it out of a san and maps it to the local system
<ryuo> so where is the host's root filesystem then?
<TheSov> on its own disk
<TheSov> the RBD is basically a SAN its not local to the server it just behaves that way
<ryuo> so what's the issue? it sounds like it should install normally.
<ryuo> i assumed the host would get a regular setup with this fancy stuff reserved for guests.
<TheSov> the issue is that the VM has a "disk" in it, and when its deployed on the RBD its disk size is whatever the image inside says it is
<ryuo> so how is this related to installing ubuntu...? as a guest?
<TheSov> yes
<TheSov> so i can create the image
<TheSov> oh i see the confusion
<TheSov> yes im installing ubuntu as a guest as a template for the image im building
<ryuo> ... yes, i assumed you were talking of installing to the host.
<TheSov> i would to install it without a partition
<ryuo> sounds doable, but i don't think it fits inside the guided installer.
<ryuo> you may have to use anothr method.
<TheSov> ahh i see
<TheSov> bummer
<ryuo> same way you setup zfs on root i presume...
<ryuo> see debootstrap.
<ryuo> with a bit of effort you can do a manual install.
<ryuo> it should support almost any scenario that the system will tolerate.
<ryuo> not to mention debootstrap is more amenable to automation...
<TheSov> thank you I will look into it!
<tomreyn> TheSov: https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/5168
<TheSov> worry not tomreyn i know that KVM will boot a disk without a partition, but the ubuntu installer wont cooperate
<tomreyn> but current grub is really too large to fit, which means you need a separate biosgrub storage already then, and embedding it is and always has been 'a hack'
<tomreyn> TheSov: kvm booting in bios mode then, i guess, which i assume will be replaced by kvm + omvf sooner or later, which then probably reintroduces the issue
<TheSov> by then I will come up with something else i doubt KVM will remove that functionality anytime soon
<tomreyn> probably not, it's just that expectatrions against a public cloud may be "uefi" in the future. but maybe this is not public at all.
<TheSov> it is not
<tomreyn> lucky you ;)
<TheSov> internal openstack environment
<TheSov> well we also use ubuntu server bare metal for our ceph storage
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-server
<Industrial> Hi
<Industrial>  I have a dell laptop. I have loaded and am using the i915 driver.
<Industrial> Can I use the nvidia driver instead?
<Industrial> I want to use Vulkan technology to play a game using Lutris
<Industrial> I have no clue if the i915 driver supports this :)
<Industrial> Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07)
<Industrial> `sudo ubuntu-drivers list` rturns nothing
<pantato> how does one apply a patch properly from apt-src? i'm only seeing instruction on patching for the git version
<Industrial> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005524/graphics-drivers.html
<Industrial> oh Vulkan is supported on 620 ,nice :-)
<mgedmin> pantato: mkdir ~/src/apt-sources && cd $_ && apt source somepackage && cd somepackage-* && patch -p1 < your.patch && dpkg-source --commit
<mgedmin> pantato: dpkg-source will ask a bunch of questions interactively and create a debian/patches/<name-of-patch>, add it to debian/patches/series, and open an editor for you to write some metadata
<mgedmin> pantato: then you can build the patched package with debuild
<pantato> thank you
<Industrial> ssh-irc
<mgedmin> pantato: btw instead of apt source you can use pull-lp-source somepackage distrocodename, then you don't need actual deb-src lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mgedmin> (the downside is you can't use apt build-dep without deb-src lines, which is _very annoying_)
<pantato> erm
<pantato> mgedmin: not sure what this means: dpkg-source: info: 'dpkg-source --commit' is not supported by the source format '1.0'
<mgedmin> ah!
<tomreyn> Industrial: not sure that's obvious, but: the i915 driver / kernel module is for intel graphics (those embedded into the CPU) whereas the nvidia driver / module is for (separate) nvidia chipsets.
<mgedmin> so, my earlier instructions were missing a step: before a debuild do a dch -i to create a new entry in debian/changelog where you can describe your changes and update the version number to something like <upstream-ver>-<ubuntu-ver>-<your-suffix>
<pantato> i also wanna clarify that i'm not trying to commit the patch anywhere, i just want to compile it for my local system
<mgedmin> as for source format 1.0, well, this means this particular package doesn't support debian/patches/ etc. and so just skip the dpkg-source --commit step and do a build
<pantato> ok
<pantato> https://passthroughpo.st/patch-kernel-debian/ i think this guide is the one that i needed, i just needed to change a few more of the trust checks to =n
<tomreyn> Industrial: "ubuntu-drivers list" only enables you to install proprietary drivers (where needed / supported), such as nvidia's. open source drivers, which can also work well, will just work out of the box.
<mgedmin> pantato: the debian new maintainers guide is a good source on debian source package formats, if you're curious and have time: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide
<ws2k3> im trying to upgrade mysql 5.6 to mysql 5.7 on ubuntu 14.04. since the mysql repo packages are broken im trying to upgrade it using .deb files. but im not entirely sure what im doing wrong. https://pastebin.com/YyFDSw7s
<lotuspsychje> ws2k3: how many times do we have to tell you 14.04 is eol?
<ws2k3> lotuspsychje:  howmany times i already told you this doesnt change anything. does the eol cause apt to not work propperly anymore?
<OerHeks> ws2k3, indeed, no packages, no updates, no support
<OerHeks> LoLz
<ws2k3> not true. i can run apt-get update;apt-get upgrade just fine works perfectly
<mgedmin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ws2k3> OerHeks: but this is upgrading using .deb files not apt-get update;apt-get upgrade
<OerHeks> ws2k3, join ##linux for that, no support here, you seem to have issues we do not fix\
<OerHeks> lolz
<ws2k3> i dont need you to fix it. but advise never hurts
<ws2k3> ubuntu 14.04 is ubuntu right?
<OerHeks> no, 'was' a supported ubuntu
<ws2k3> OerHeks: wrong. its still ubuntu. it will allways be ubuntu. that its not a supported ubuntu ur right on that. but thats not relevant
<OerHeks> past tense
<ws2k3> supported or not doesnt change anything about how 14.04 works.
<tomreyn> ws2k3: the ubuntu versions supported on this irc channel are listedon the channel topic. please don't ask for support for unsupported past releases here.
<ws2k3> tomreyn: k. anyone else got ideas?
<tomreyn> ws2k3: you're still asking on the same channel
<talin> hello. i want to put set a network interface into promiscuous mode, permanently. e.g. "ifconfig eth0 promiscuous". what config file can i set this in?
<tomreyn> talin: hi, which ubuntu version is this?
<talin> tomreyn: 18.04
<tomreyn> talin: and is this a desktop or server?
<mgedmin> (the reason for these quesions is because we're trying to determine if your network is managed by ifupdown, systemd-networkd, or NetworkManager)
<doug16k> seems ubuntu isn't auto-mounting an ext4 formatted usb flash drive automatically in /media/$USER/something. is that expected?
<talin> tomreyn: this is a server
<tomreyn> talin: by default, 18.04 LTS would use persistent network interface names (you have apparently reverted to the previous naming scheme), and system-networkd managed through netplan on a server. the dedicated server support channel is #ubuntu-server
<doug16k> I had to explicitly `mount` it
<talin> tomreyn: oops, sorry. the real name is enp59s0f1
<mgedmin> doug16k: hmm, automounting should be possible
<mgedmin> doug16k: do you see the usb flash drive in nautilus?  does it mount if you click on it?
<doug16k> ya I figured it would, because external USB hard drive enclosures do it
<tomreyn> talin: https://askubuntu.com/a/1037955 discusses an approach which may work, using a hook script, but this post is from more than a year ago and i don't know whether that is the 'right' way to do it in systemd-networkd land
<doug16k> it's not appearing in nautilus
<tomreyn> talin: i suggest you re-ask in #ubuntu-server, maybe repeated your question there another day if you can't get help today.
<mgedmin> surely creating scripts in /usr/lib/networkd-dispatcher is wrong, sysadmin-created stuff should go in /etc/ ...
<mgedmin> talin: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_configuration#Promiscuous_mode might be helpful!
<mgedmin> ignore that it's from the ArchLinux wiki, systemd-networkd is the same on Ubuntu
<tomreyn> hmm nice suggestion there mgedmin
<mgedmin> huh, this one doesn't even rely on networkd
<Geras> Hi all. Which browser is good for ubuntu that i can configure i2p on? except clearnet firefox and tor browser
<doug16k> mgedmin, ah, nevermind. I think this flash drive is dying. suddenly it does pop up and I get "an operation is already pending" alert dialog
<doug16k> s/pop up/appear in nautilus/
<Geras> anyone know? :)
<mgedmin> doug16k: any errors in dmesg?
<tomreyn> Geras: any web browser which can use http and https proxies should techically work
 * mgedmin has no idea what i2p is
<Geras> any recommended one except clearnet firefox adn tor browser?
<lyr> Hi all
<OerHeks> chromium browser perhaps?
<Geras> what about this Palemoon?
<OerHeks> there is opera, not in our repos.. maybe edge-for-linux
<OerHeks>  what about this Palemoon?\
<Geras> yes
<lyr> I've a weird and madening issue : hiting "Ctrl" keep zooming in in Firefox and Tilix (a quake like terminal). I had to lock Firefox zoom (min zoom / max zoom = 100% in about:configs, and switch to gnome terminal which doesn't seems to have this issue. Any troubleshooting way or fix idea is welcome
<OerHeks> you tell us?
<Geras> im asking you
<OerHeks>  what about this Palemoon? is not a complete question i can understand
<doug16k> mgedmin, repeated variations of "JBD2: Failed to read block at offset 2245" and "JBD2: IO error -5 recovering block 2245 in log"
<Geras> lol. im talking about the browser for i2p configuration
<Geras> if palemoon is good for that
<mgedmin> lyr: ctrl+mouse wheel is for zooming, and I had unexpected zooms due to mouse whell inertia ("kinetic scrolling") when I pressed Ctrl too soon after I stopped scrolling
<mgedmin> doug16k: yeah ouch
<OerHeks> !find palemoon
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 381 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=palemoon&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<OerHeks> seems like palemoon is not in our repos
<Geras> so i guess chromium then
<lyr> mgdemin: I ruled out this one (removed mouse)
<lyr> as well as behing very careful typing like my grandma to avoid hitting anything unrequired
<doug16k> sandisk.boycott=1, kingston.fanboy=1
<mgedmin> lyr: do you see any weird events in xev?
<lyr> Tons of ButtonRelease event
<lyr> Googlin' to find which key seems involved
<lyr> Weird, I've no keycode
<lyr> mgedmin: do you understand this output ? https://gist.github.com/rgarrigue/1b68320428f7d69916482816554dd0d2
<ghost2911> hello. somebody knows how to set env variables on ubuntu 12 in that way ? systemctl set-environment MYSQLD_OPTS="--skip-grant-tables
<ws2k3> turn out the package from ubuntu 14.04 WHICH IS EOL is not the same package as the package from mysql repo . so all i needed to do is remove mysql entirely. and then dpkg -i *.deb so its all working now. thanks for the great help. oh wait.
<mgedmin> lyr button 6 is used for mouse wheel scrolling
<mgedmin> lyr: there are pairs of ButtonPress/ButtonRelease events
<mgedmin> lyr: find the bluetooth mouse you have fallen down behind the desk with the wheel wedged into the scroll-left position ;)
<lyr> haha
<mgedmin> buttons 4/5 are wheel scroll up/down, 6/7 are wheel scroll left/right
<mgedmin> sadly xev doesn't tell which mouse device sent the event
<lyr> for my culture, how / where do you get this info ?
<mgedmin> xinput can list all mouse devices known to the system
<mgedmin> I've been a linux user since 1998?  I've read a lot of blog posts/howtos/etc.?  I remember when mouse wheels were a new invention
<mgedmin> button 6, wow, I didn't know firefox supported ctrl-zooming with the horizontal wheel too
<mgedmin> but it explains why you don't see pages scrolling incessantly -- they're already at the left edge and there's nowhere to scroll more
<lyr> oooh'kay, I've been using linux since 2009 and never had to fight that much with desktop & x11 (cowardly ran is the right word tbh)
<lyr> hell, now it stopped ?...
<Industrial> ssh-irc
<lyr> and my mouse don't have an horizontal scrolling
<lyr> guess I'll further debug it when it start running amok again
<lyr> thanks a lot mgedmin :-)
<zamba> how can i limit the number of logins over ssh for a specific user?
<ducasse> zamba: https://superuser.com/questions/188529/restrict-number-of-ssh-connections-by-user-name-or-ip
<tomreyn> combine this with a Match section
<silv3r_m00n> hi, i am using ffmpeg to remove logo from a video, i remember there was an option that would play the video in a popup video as it is processed, what was that option ?
<zmagii> sup guys
<tomreyn> silv3r_m00n: i *think* there's an ffmpeg channel around here, maybe ask there instead. i'm not used to ffmpeg doing play back, though.
<zamba> ducasse: no, maxsessions is not the same
<zamba> ducasse: maxsessions just states how many sessions a single tcp stream can have
<tomreyn> silv3r_m00n: oh there's ffplay for playback, so i take this part back
<zamba> ducasse: meaning, how many different sessions (sftp +) you can have on top of a single ssh session
<zamba> ducasse: i've seen stuff about limits.conf, but that doesn't stick
<zamba> # ps uaxw | grep <username> | grep sshd | grep -v root | wc -l ; returns 11 hits
<zamba> even though i've set maxsessions to 4 for that user
<zamba> and also i have added <username> - maxlogins 4 to /etc/security/limits.conf
<zamba> /etc/ssh/sshd_config is also set to usepam
<zmagii> silv3r_m00n: i don't see such an option in the manpage for ffmpeg
<silv3r_m00n> zmagii: the delogo thing has a show option which shows the video and the rectangle
<silv3r_m00n> zmagii: https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html
<silv3r_m00n> but i cant get it to work
<zmagii> so why don't you just crop the output?
<zmagii> https://ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg-filters.html#toc-crop
<lisa_> Hey there! I want to underclock my device using cpufrequtils.
<lisa_> When I try to set "cpufreq-set -u 2.20 GHz -r" as root it gives me an error.
<lisa_> any help?
<mceier> I'm guessing - try 2.20GHz without space
<lisa_> mceier: wow that worked, thanks!
<lisa_> the obvious thing is sometimes the hardest to see
<lisa_> weird because the output from cpufreq-info DID have the space... what's the default in unix between floats and unix?
<lisa_> *units
<Mudchains> Hello, I am migrating ubuntu servers from hyper v to vmware. At one server I am not able to fix boot disk. I deleted the /boot partition in gparted (live cd ubuntu). When I try to do grub-install /dev/sda I am getting a error "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<mgedmin> lisa_: I suspect cpufreq-set -u "2.20 GHz" -r would also work
<lotuspsychje> come join to #ubuntu-server Mudchains
<mgedmin> command-line arguments are split on spaces, so when you need a space in the middle of an argument, you need to quote it
<Mudchains> thansk lotuspsychje
<lisa_> makes sense, mgedmin! thanks
<mgedmin> I don't think there's any difference in fixing grub on a server vs fixing grub on a desktop?
<mgedmin> Mudchains: have you booted into a live session?
<Mudchains> mgedmin yes
<mgedmin> Mudchains: I would usually chroot into the actual system before running grub-install
<mgedmin> (you'll also need to mount /proc and /sys, and bind-mount /dev from the live session)
<mgedmin> ah, the chroot is optional if you use grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_the_LiveCD_terminal
<Mudchains> mgedmin I tried that (mounting /proc etc, chroot) but then in the chroot session I get the same cow error again
<Mudchains> I will try grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot now
<mgedmin> don't forget to mount the actual (non-live) system on /mnt and its boot partition on /mnt/boot first
<Mudchains> yes
<Mudchains> the grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot gave no error :)  I am restarting the server now to check it out
<Mudchains> mgedmin no pxe load screen but a blinking lower dash now :)
<mgedmin> oh hey if you wiped your boot partition then you don't have a valid grub.cfg
<mgedmin> you'll need to boot into a livecd, mount the system and its boot, then chroot and run update-grub to generate one
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mgedmin> with proper root filesystem UUID and matching kernel versions
<Mudchains> yes I already fixed the UUID in /etc/fstab
<mgedmin> also, if /boot/ was wiped then you don't have a kernel image, so you'll have to apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-X.Y.Z for whatever version you had
<mgedmin> (which will run update-grub as a side effect)
<Mudchains> the original server is still alive, how can I see the active kernel version?
<mgedmin> uname -r
<Mudchains> thanks :)
<mgedmin> uh, how are you booted into a livecd and how are you mounting its partitions if the server is still aliv?
<mgedmin> that's a recipe for massive data corruption
<Mudchains> the new VM is on new hardware (but network doesnt work) and old vm is still active on old hardware :)
<mgedmin> ah, a copy of the image, of course, VMs
<mgedmin> also you can see the names of installed kernel packages with dpkg -l linux-image*
<Mudchains> mgedmin must I chroot into the boot mount of system mount?
<mgedmin> the ones that have 'ii' in the first two columns are the installed ones
<mgedmin> you need to chroot into the system image so you can apt install stuff in there; the system image needs at least / and /boot and /var and /lib and /usr (but I expect /var and /lib and /usr to be in the same partition as /)
<Mudchains> Thanks mgedmin I will try it out!
<Mudchains> mgedmin I am pulling over a new image of the VM (so /boot is not deleted) ;)  and try to fix it with grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot  :)  keep you posted.
<ace_me> I want a process run faster so nice --15 should be used isn't it ?
<theantz> I just noticed that one of my 16.04 servers more recent installed kernels are linux-image-unsigned instead of linux-image. Is this a bugfix for something? Google found nothing.
<Mudchains> mgedmin still blinking dash unfortunally
<theantz> Except there was a bug sometime last year which required the unsigned package to fix. Should I just switch back?
<flog>     155
<mgedmin> Mudchains: can you at least get into the grub boot menu?
<Mudchains> mgedmin how can I do that?
<Mudchains> I am now in live cd session to checkout the menu.lst
<mgedmin> uh, menu.lst is grub 1?  grub 2 uses grub.cfg
<Mudchains> ah didnt know that
<Mudchains> mgedmin how I enter the menu?
<mgedmin> hold down shift during boot?  or press esc at the right moment?
<mgedmin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<Mudchains> mgedmin I see only appaering "grub" with a blinking dash when I hold shift :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: that means that only GRUB's bootstrap code is loaded but it cannot find the core image
<flog> TJ-: i was stupid and the sudoers file was working all along.
<flog> For some reason i thought i could execute the command as root without sudo.
<TJ-> flog: ;s
<Mudchains> TJ- must I install a kernel by chroot then?
<mgedmin> no, apparently grub doesn't get that far
<mgedmin> grub-install failed to install grub correctly somehow
<TJ-> Mudchains: I've not been following along  but missing core image means grub-install wasn't run/targeted at the correct boot device, or failed (lack of free sectors/BIOS boot partition ?)
<Mudchains> mgedmin stange, the cmd said everything went succesfull @ grub-install
<TJ-> Mudchains: what command was used? "grub-install /dev/sdX" ?
<Mudchains> TJ- grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<TJ-> Mudchains: was that from within a chroot or outside?
<Mudchains> outside
<TJ-> Mudchains: is sda using MBR or GPT ?
<Mudchains> TJ- boot-repair program is complaining about GPT, so I think gpt :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: complaining? in what way? If it is GPT then there needs to be a BIOS Boot partition.
<Mudchains> TJ- boot-repair is complaining there isnt a partion on /dev/sda with a bios boot flag, but gparted says it is..
<Mudchains> its formatted as ext4
<Mudchains> TJ- disk layout: /dev/sda = boot disk, /dev/sdb = / , /dev/sdc = swap
<TJ-> Mudchains: sounds like there may be a hybrid MBR which isn't synced with the same values from the GPT
<mgedmin> also, this is a VM, right?
<Mudchains> mgedmin yes
<TJ-> Mudchains: also... 'sda' means the first (SCSI) storage device discovered on boot, which *may not* be the same on each boot and may be different between host+chroot and pure host boots
<Mudchains> mgedmin generation 1 Hyper originaly, converted to vmware :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: what does "sgdisk -p -O /dev/sda" report ?
<Mudchains> TJ- MBR info ( i am in a console session @ vmware, so I cant copy stuff)
<Mudchains> TJ- 1 primairy partition, mbr, code 0XEE :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: you need to compare the GPT info with the MBR info shown by that command
<TJ-> Mudchains: if it covers the entire 'disk' that is a protective MBR, not hybrid
<mgedmin> wait, there are two disks here: the real physical one that vmware deals with, and the virtual disk used by the VM, which is probably mapped to a partition or a file by vmware
<mgedmin> what does 'vmware console session' mean?
<TJ-> I thought this was all being done inside the VM's view of the hardware
<mgedmin> emulated /dev/tty1 of the VM?  or some CLI to the vmware host side?
<mgedmin> just making sure
<Mudchains> I am not in a ssh session or something. I am on a console session.
<Mudchains> like you are really behind the server ;)  in a physical world
<Mudchains> mgedmin the real disks you can ignore, as its stored on a ISCI volume. I have 3 disks in the VM :)  disk layout: /dev/sda = boot disk, /dev/sdb = / , /dev/sdc = swap
<mgedmin> do these disks have partition tables?
<mgedmin> (or are you ext4-formatting the entire block device?)
<mgedmin> (if there's no partition table there might not be space for grub itself)
<Mudchains> mgedmin yes the disks have each one, 1 partition. (mostly ext4 exept the swap disk)
<Mudchains> the /dev/sda (boot) disk has 1 partition, that is flagged bios_grub and is using all the space
<Mudchains> TJ- when I use gdisk -l its says Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT
<TJ-> Mudchains: there's your problem. One partition flagged as bios_grub means the BIOS boot partition, which grub-install should write its core image into (this is NOT a file-system and is NOT /boot/ or /boot/grub/)
<TJ-> Mudchains: if you've not working in a chroot then it's likely grub-install's defaults for other options may be chosen incorrectly
<Mudchains> TJ- the sda1 is the one with the bios_grub flag :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, so what is mounted at /mnt/boot/ ?
<TJ-> Mudchains: or is it the root-fs mounted at /mnt/ ?
<Mudchains> TJ- /dev/sda1
<Mudchains> and /dev/sdb1 ( / in production vm) is mounted as /mnt
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, that IS the problem then, as I said, bios_grub partition is NOT a file system and is NEVER mounted, it is a raw bitmap of core image
<TJ-> Mudchains: so what've you have happening is GRUB's bootstrap code in sector 0 (440 bytes) loading the bytes from sda1 into memory and handing execution to them, expecting it to be the binary core image ... but it isn't
<mgedmin> is it required?  usually grub stores the core image in the empty space between the MBR and the first partition?
<TJ-> mgedmin: its GPT
 * mgedmin is not sure what happens with GPT and non-EFI boots
<TJ-> mgedmin: there is no spare space
<mgedmin> ah!
<TJ-> mgedmin: GPT primary starts at sector 1 .. this is why the BIOS Boot partition was needed for GPT in BIOS boot mode
<Mudchains> TJ- do I need to resize the /boot partition?
<TJ-> no longer are there spare/unused sectors at start of disk that can be relied on
<mgedmin> TIL!
<mgedmin> can vmware do EFI boots?
<Mudchains> yes
<Mudchains> HyperV vm thats I converted today (generation 2) are booting using EFI
<TJ-> Mudchains: lets go back to basics since I'm confused. Is there a separate root-fs AND a separate /boot/ file-system in different file systems?
<TJ-> Mudchains: note sda1 bios_grub is NOT for a /boot/ file-system
<mgedmin> EFI boot need an ext4 /boot _and_ a vfat /boot/efi, so you're going to have to repartition /dev/sda in any case
<mgedmin> (a) MBR + /boot partition, (b) GPT + bios_grub + /boot partitions, (c) GPT + /boot + /boot/efi partitions
<mgedmin> are the options
<Mudchains> mgedmin I am not getting EFI options at boot, so VMware knows this VM didnt support EFI. At other VM's i get EFI options
<TJ-> rewrite (a) as "MBR + spare sectors from 1 to 2047 + /boot/ partition
<mgedmin> .. hey in theory can't the ext4 superblock be shifted forward enough to make space for the grub core image?
<TJ-> Mudchains: is there any reason that /boot/ is not in the root-fs ?
<mgedmin> no, I was misremembering something I read about in https://amos.me/blog/2019/reading-files-the-hard-way-3/
<Mudchains> TJ- I have a disk for the boot partition (/dev/sda) a disk for the OS ( /dev/sdb) and a disk for the swap file (/dev/sdc)
<mgedmin> the first 1024 bytes are reserved for boot sectors etc, not eough for grub
<Mudchains> this is for performance purposes
<TJ-> Mudchains: how large is sda ?
<Mudchains> 1 GB
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, so simply repartition sda, 2 partitions, 1 bios_grub (2MB) and the rest for for /boot/ ext4 filesystem ... sorted
<TJ-> Yes, that is 2 Megabyte!
<rapidwave> Is there a GUI tool for creating/configuring a theme for Ubuntu?
<rapidwave> Also, how do I check which DE I'm using?
<Mudchains> TJ- I must use the same command as before?
<Mudchains> from outside chroot? or withing chroot?
<mgedmin> rapidwave: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP, or show us a screenshot and we'll make a guess
<TJ-> Mudchains: if we assume the /boot/ becomes sda2, then you'd "mount /devsda2 /mnt/boot" then "grub-install /dev/sda --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/" and it should work.
<Mudchains> TJ- must I mount /dev/sdb1 also as /mnt? Like before
<TJ-> Mudchains: what I think was happening is: grub-install was over-writing sda1 because it was flagged as bios_boot but was also mounted at /mnt/boot -- although I cannot see how it would not have failed since grub-install first copies the files into /boot/grub/ then writes the core image to bios_boot
<rapidwave> Okay. So, I'm using LXQt, that must be a version of Xfce
<TJ-> Mudchains: yes, root-fs needs mounting to /mnt/ then the /boot/ file-system to /mnt/boot/
<Mudchains> ok :)  This is the disk layout now: https://i.imgur.com/ljmNmLI.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: I think you might have more success this time
<Mudchains> TJ- commands are finished, rebooting now
<Mudchains> TJ- I am getting a grub interface, waiting for input -.-'
<Mudchains> TJ- ah shit, i didnt fixed my /etc/fstab ... :)
<Mudchains> the /boot has a new UUID now
<TJ-> Mudchains: always something :)
<Mudchains> TJ- the fstab has the correct UUID now, but still grub rescue screen. Will try boot-repair now
<mgedmin> does one need to update-initramfs after updating the /boot mountpoint in /etc/fstab?
<Mudchains> boot-repair is complaining about the boot_grub & gpt again.. :)  hehe
<mgedmin> when you say "grub rescue screen", what do you mean?
<Mudchains> mgedmin it says GRUB GNU... and there is a console screen of grub
<Mudchains> where I can type cmds in :)
<mgedmin> but no boot menu?
<Mudchains> indeed
<mgedmin> are there any errors?
<Mudchains> no
<mgedmin> it's as if it doesn't know where to look for the grub.cfg
<Mudchains> mgedmin this is the disk layout now @ live session: https://i.imgur.com/BTl6YGB.png
<mgedmin> can you ls (hd0,1) and see the contents of your /boot?
<mgedmin> or was it (hd0,2)?  I don't remember if partition numbers are 0-based or 1-based in grub
<Mudchains> mgedmin can I do that @ that grub cli ?
<mgedmin> yes, the grub cli is very versatile
<TJ-> Mudchains: grub rescue> is the core image loaded but is not finding the /boot/ so use "set" and check what "root" and "prefix" are set to
<mgedmin> you can also use ls to look inside subdirectories, and then load your actual grub.cfg with the configfile command
<TJ-> Mudchains: use "ls" to list devices and partitions and e.g. "ls (hd0,2)/" to hopefully see the content of sda2 (if sda == hd0)
<mgedmin> which should give you the grub menu from your ubuntu install
<mgedmin> where you should be able to boot and repair your grub from the actual system (rather than a live session)
<mgedmin> which might work better maybe hopefully?
<Mudchains> https://i.imgur.com/381QtIB.png
<TJ-> Easiest is to just use "set prefix=(hd0,2)/grub" if hd0,2 is /boot/, and then do "insmod normal" then "normal"
<multifractal> Does anybody know how you can get a dock on a second display in 18.04? There is only a dock on the primary display for me.
<TJ-> Mudchains: check what "ls (hd0,gpt2)/" reports
<Mudchains> lost+found and grub
<mgedmin> also listen to TJ-, don't listen to me, I forget people don't use MBR
<TJ-> Mudchains: Good... then do "ls (hd0,gpt2/grub/" - do you see directories and grub.cfg ?
<TJ-> oops, typo
<TJ-> Mudchains: Good... then do "ls (hd0,gpt2)/grub/" - do you see directories and grub.cfg ?
<TJ-> My bet is there's no grub.cfg
<Mudchains> there is no grub.cfg
<TJ-> aha, so let's do it manually (or try)
<Mudchains> i386-pc, local , fonts, grubev folders/files
<TJ-> Mudchains: "ls (hd0,gpt2)/" and show us the listing in a screenshot
 * TJ- wonders if the kernel images/initrd are missing
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/169SEtk.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: there's your problem, no kernels installeed
<TJ-> Mudchains: my bet is they're in the root-fs instead
<mgedmin> there was earlier talk about deleting the /boot partition?  but then Mudchains said he was going to copy it from some backup so it wouldn't be empty again?
<mgedmin> yeah, maybe ls (hd1,gpt1)/boot and see if it's not empty?
<TJ-> Mudchains: try "ls (hd1,gpt1)/boot/"  -- do you see vmlinuz* and initrd.img* files?
<TJ-> Mudchains: if not try "ls (hd2,gpt1)/boot/" for the same
<mendi> hi does the nouveau driver work with wine (which requires dxvk)?
<TJ-> Mudchains: if you see some files please screenshot it for me
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/rYNfwfn.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK so we can try a manual boot from hd1,gpt1
<TJ-> Mudchains: "insmod linux"
<Mudchains> TJ- that gives a new cli line
<TJ-> Mudchains: then "linux (hd1,gpt1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 ro"  then, once it has loaded into memory, do "initrd (hd1,gpt1)/boot/initrd.img"  then finally, once that is in memory, "boot"
<TJ-> I think I have that syntax correct but not needed to do it in a while
<TJ-> Mudchains: it may be it starts Linux but then gets stuck in the initialramfs shell, from where we can further 'help' it along, hopefully
<Mudchains> file /boot/vmlinuz not found
<TJ-> Mudchains: hmmm, I assumed the entries in the "ls (hd1,gpt1)/" listing were symlinks to files in /boot/ ... maybe they're real files ?
<Mudchains> TJ- ls (hd1,gpt1)/boot/ gives no files/directories back
<TJ-> Mudchains: try "linux (hd1,gpt1)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 ro"
<TJ-> Mudchains: this'll fail if vmlinuz is only a dangling symlink... in which case you didn't install kernel images or run update-initramfs
<Mudchains> TJ- : https://i.imgur.com/Pf0lNML.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: hmm, so no kernel installed! also, wouldn't have made a difference but should be root= not root/
<TJ-> Mudchains: you'll have to fix it from a chroot on the host, can't get any further without a kernel and initrd.img
<Mudchains> ok :)  I will boot into live cd again
<Mudchains> TJ- I have to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot ?
<Gusj> Hello everyone, I have installed ubuntustudio 19.04, lubuntu 18.04lts and tried ubuntu 16.04, and in all is the same problem, laptop trackpad and keyboard do not work, I think I have tracked it down with the logs to the following:
<Gusj>  1.482768] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
<Gusj> [    1.485667] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
<Gusj> [    1.485677] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
<Gusj> [    1.540486] input input1: hash matches
<TJ-> Mudchains: those instructions are not optimal
<Gusj> [    1.831655] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina
<Gusj> [    2.817045] i8042: Can't write CTR while closing AUX port
<TJ-> Mudchains: first check the file-systems are on the same devices as earlier with "sudo blkid"
<TJ-> Mudchains: assuming sda2 is /boot/ and sdb1 is root-fs, then do:
<Gusj> Its at the kernel level, a beginner here, but I have been learning a lot through this bug.. have tried many many commands in the grub file, and many online solutions but have not been successful, the laptop keyboard and trackpad work perfectly in the machine bios, is there any way that i can FORCE the i8042 AUX PORT?
<TJ-> Mudchains: "sudo -i"  then "mkdir /target; mount /dev/sdb1 /target; chroot /target mount -a" then do "mount | grep target" and confirm that there is sda2 on /target/boot/
<TJ-> Mudchains: if so, then continue with "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done"  then "chroot /target apt install linux-image-generic"
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/qJfGzUD.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: this should install the kernel and cause the initrd.img to be built, after which do "chroot /target update-grub" and that should generate the /target/boot/grub/grub.cfg file
<TJ-> Mudchains: ahhh... so there's no correct entry in /target/etc/fstab for the /boot/ device. Can you do "cat /target/etc/fstab; blkid" and screenshot it ?
<Mudchains> TJ- in chroot or outside?
<TJ-> Mudchains: outside, just as I typed the commands. The fact I include /target/ infers the command is from outside the chroot
<TJ-> Mudchains: since the broken install is mounted under /target/
<TJ-> Mudchains: actually, did you for the "for n in ..." command ?
<Mudchains> TJ- not yet
<TJ-> Mudchains: I'd have expected the 'grep' to report /target/proc /target/sys /target/dev and so on
<TJ-> Mudchains: aha! that's the cause!
<TJ-> Mudchains: I was premature in saying to do "....  mount -a" !
<TJ-> Mudchains: so, do the "for n in ..." THEN do "chroot /target mount -a" and then "mount | grep target"
<TJ-> Mudchains: "mount -a" causes all entries in fstab to be auto-mounted
<beterraba> hello all. i'm trying to install something without `sudo apt-get blablabla`. this is the library that i need: https://github.com/Z3Prover/z3/releases
<beterraba> i find there's a `ubuntu` release. i tried to look in the website, but i simply don't know how to proceed
<Gusj> Where I think the problem lies is in the following lines, sorry for the paste before: i8042: Can't write CTR while closing AUX port, i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port
<Mudchains> TJ-  now doing the for loop? https://i.imgur.com/0oxjZ6y.png
<Mudchains> I dont know if I am in chroot or outside now -.-
<TJ-> Mudchains: yes, do the "for..." command now ... type commands exactly as I gave them, from the host. I'm not causing you to enter the chroot permanently, only execute commands in it one at a time from outside
<Mudchains> thanks
<TJ-> Mudchains: when you do "chroot /target <some command>" it only runs <some command> inside the chroot but 'you' stay outside
<TJ-> Mudchains: whereas "chroot /target" would but 'you' inside it until you typed 'exit'
<lordcirth> Though you can of course use 'bash' as the command to get a shell inside it as well.
<TJ-> s/but/put/
<Mudchains> TJ- i am getting: https://i.imgur.com/Alc6JX9.png
<TJ-> beterraba: see https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html and the various i8042.* options
<beterraba> thank you !
<beterraba> ket me take a look
<TJ-> Mudchains: "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done"
<Gusj> Is there a way to force the kernel to activate the i8042 AUX port?
<TJ-> beterraba: Ouch, sorry, I gave you a link meant for Gusj!!
<TJ-> Gusj: see https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.html and the various i8042.* options
<beterraba> ah ok
<Gusj> @TJ- ahh thank you :) let me check that out now..
<Mudchains> TJ- next step? https://i.imgur.com/BDTgHo2.png
<TJ-> Gusj: I don't think there's a 'direct' way but I seem to recall that i8042.noloop" and/or .nopnp might have the same effect
<ghost2911> hi. how to list installed packages so that it lists not in column but line but horizontally like paragraph each package separated by space
<Gusj> @TJ- thank you will try some of them right now..
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, target to knowhere means the DNS resolver on the live host is different to whats in the broken system.. it may cause problems with the chroot not being able to resolve hostnames and therefore not be able to download packages. We'll soon find out
<TJ-> Mudchains: so "chroot /target mount -a" and then check for /target/boot/ with "mount | grep target"
<Mudchains> TJ- yep, the live host has different ipadres etc, because else apt-get isnt working the live-cd session
<Gusj> @TJ- It is very strange they both work perfectly in the bios, and the keyboard works in the grub menu as well, but when you get to the login screen, both are gone..
<TJ-> Gusj: hang on... is it a PS/2 keyboard or USB?
<Mudchains> TJ- the mount | grep target gives a lot of folders
<TJ-> Mudchains: good :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: do you see /target/boot mentioned?
<mgedmin> Mudchains: does it list /target/etc/resolv.conf ?
<TJ-> /target/etc/resolv.conf will be there but is a dangling sym-link so we may have to remove it to unmask what it mounted over
<mgedmin> you need /target, /target/boot, /target/dev, /target/proc, /target/sys and /target/etc/resolv.conf
<Gusj> @TJ- it is the laptops internal keyboard and trackpad, I think yes PS/2 this is how the kernel sees them before giving the AUX port error,  1.482768] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12
<Mudchains> sda2 is mounted as /target/boot
<TJ-> Gusj: Yes, I concur, PS/2
<TJ-> Mudchains: Yay!
<Mudchains> there is no resolv.conf
<TJ-> Mudchains: right, lets undo the resolv.conf issue with "umount /target/etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> Mudchains: if that says it doesn't exist that is fine
<Gusj> @TJ- I have been messing around trying to resolve this with external USB kybrd and mouse, USB works perfectly.
<Mudchains> TJ- no mount point speci...
<TJ-> Gusj: are you able to pastebin the entire kernel log, e.g. "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )" using the USb keyboard, or SSH session?
<TJ-> Mudchains: that's fine, ignore for now, lets test if the chroot has DNS capability
<TJ-> Mudchains: "chroot /target ping -c 5 1.1.1.1"
<TJ-> Mudchains: if that works try "chroot /target ping iam.tj"
<TJ-> Mudchains: hopefully the name lookup will work. if not, we need to fix that
<Mudchains> ip works, dns not
<Gusj> @TJ- yes already have it up since last night, here it is the Xorg.0.log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQZYZyDyR4/  thank you for taking the time to help me
<TJ-> Mudchains: thought so. What does "grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf" report ?
<Mudchains> 127.0.0.53
<Mudchains> isnt it a netplan setting?
<TJ-> Mudchains: that points to the local systemd-resolved so now check what is in the chroot, with "cat /target/etc/resolv.conf" (which may not exist!)
<TJ-> Gusj: that's the Xorg log; it'd be more useful to see the kernel log as I indicated above
<Mudchains> TJ- no such file
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, let's try to manually bodge this but you'll need to fix it up later once the system boots
<Gusj> @TJ- Ahh I am sorry for the confusion, where is the log that you specify located?
<mgedmin> augh https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/429724/how-do-i-mount-a-file-on-top-of-a-broken-symbolic-link as no answer
<mgedmin> /as/has
<TJ-> Gusj: just issue the command "pastebinit <( journalctl -k )" and give us the URL
<TJ-> Mudchains: "echo 'nameserver 127.0.0.53' > /target/etc/resolv.conf" then retry "chroot /target ping iam.tj"
<dbtid> i'm running hostapd and dnsmasq to provide a loal AP at home.  i have a dozen or so small machines that use this AP.  how do I get dnsmasq to bind the hostnames of the WiFi client machines so i don't have to have large /etc/hosts files on all the machines?  dnsmasq knows the hostnames (they're in /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases).
<Gusj> @TJ-  here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5y2bBgCyqX/
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/RNCCz3p.png
<mgedmin> TJ-: /target/etc/resolv.conf is most likely a symlink to ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf; /target/run/ is empty so the echo will likely fail with ENOFILE
<mgedmin> it's _annoying_ that bind mounts don't work when the target is a broken symlink
<TJ-> mgedmin: yes, that's what I would expect
<mgedmin> mkdir /target/run/systemd/resolve seems like overkill, just to touch a stub-resolv.conf and bind mount it there?
<mgedmin> mount --bind /run /target/run seems dangerous maybe?
<TJ-> Mudchains: that suggests /etc/ doesn't exist! does "ls /target/etc/" list files?
<mgedmin> mv /taget/etc/resolv.cfg && cat /etc/resolv.cfg > /target/etc/resolv.cfg seems unclean and dangerous if not undone before the reboot
<TJ-> mgedmin: I tend to avoid it since it mounts info about HOST services into the chroot so if chroot starts its own services (due to package upgrades/installs) it causes issues for the host
<TJ-> mgedmin: also prevents /target/run/ from being unmounted
<TJ-> The echo redirect should work since > creates a file, unless /target/etc/ directory is missing
<mgedmin> TJ-: why do you say /etc/ doesn't exist?  /target/etc/resolv.conf is a broken symlink, echo > will try to follow the symlink into a non-existent directory and try to create a file there, which fails because the parent directory is missing
<Mudchains> arg
<mgedmin> the parent directory being /target/run/systemd/resolve/
<Mudchains> the console session crashed.. I cant do anything atm
<TJ-> mgedmin: oh I see what you're getting out. My thought process was: the mount --rbind reported a dangling symlink due to it creating the rbind... but I see what you mean now, it tried to follow an existing /target/etc/resolv.conf to possibly /run/ which isn't there
<TJ-> Mudchains: what does "readlink -e /target/etc/resolv.conf" report ?
<mgedmin> yeah, google tells me you can't bind-mount anything over a symlink, the bind mount always resolves the link and mounts on top of its target (which fails if the target doesn't exist)
<mgedmin> https://serverfault.com/questions/322906/how-do-i-do-a-bind-mount-over-a-symlink
<TJ-> mgedmin: sorry; trying to juggle too many things here
<mgedmin> np, just trying to help!
<mgedmin> you know more than I do
<TJ-> yeah, but I can be blind at times; need keeping on track!
<TJ-> the more the merrier as Robin Hood used to say :)
<mgedmin> I could probably fix this myself, but I'm struggling to explain how in a clear and unambiguous way
<TJ-> Mudchains: let us know when you've regained controlled
<TJ-> mgedmin: it's a pain when all we want to do is "chroot /target apt install linux-image-generic &&  chroot /target update-grub"  !
<TJ-> although I think update-grub isn't needed, should be triggered by the kernel package install
<Mudchains> TJ- control is back
<TJ-> problem is if those packages are installed but their files are missing, we'd need to force a --reinstall then
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK ... "readlink -r /target/etc/resolv.conf"
<TJ-> grrr, "-e" not "-r" !!
<mgedmin> yup!  hey maybe /var/cache/apt/archives still has a cached kernel deb so dns wouldn't be needed?
<TJ-> mgedmin: hope so!
<Mudchains> TJ- its blanc
<mgedmin> "all components must exist" says the man page about readlink -e, so blank output is not surprising
 * mgedmin would go with 'mv /target/etc/resolv.conf /target/etc/resolv.conf.orig; echo nameserver 127.0.0.53 > /target/etc/resolv.conf' and then undo later right before/after rebooting into the actual system
<TJ-> Mudchains: OK, ^^^^
<TJ-> mgedmin: is saving me typing :)
<TJ-> Mudchains: once you've done the echo, try once more "chroot /target ping iam.tj" and lets hope it works!
<Mudchains> yep thats working!
<mgedmin> now to figure the version of the kernel package to install
<mgedmin> chroot /target dpkg -l 'linux-image-*'
<mgedmin> chroot /target dpkg -l 'linux-image-*' | grep ^i
<Mudchains> 4.15.0-64-generic (uname -r)
<mgedmin> uname -r will tell you the kernel in your live system
<mgedmin> not the one that was installed in /target before the /boot went away
<Mudchains> this is from production system
<mgedmin> ah right you have a copy still working, I keep forgetting
<mgedmin> chroot /target apt install --reinstall liux-image-4.15.0-64-generic
<mgedmin> only spell linux-image correctly ;)
<Mudchains> mgedmin https://i.imgur.com/CNwmaJ8.png
<mgedmin> okay, this means you had grub 1 installed in the system, but now with the live session you've set up grub 2
<Gusj> @TJ- the lines that start repeating after line 806, I also see in the ttys when I switch to them with ctrl+alt+fX, when i try to write or no in any terminal, that output from kernel gets printed continually, 1 ACPI Bios error, and 4 ACPI errors
<mgedmin> Mudchains: I would do a chroot /target apt install grub-pc, unless TJ- has a better idea
<Mudchains> hmm ok :)
<TJ-> sorry, was away investigating a leak. Yes, I concur
<TJ-> that grub-legacy-ec2 stuff is so misleading
<Mudchains> so a chroot /target apt install grub-pc it is :)  ?
<TJ-> Yes
<Guest_8> hello, I need some help with recovering encrypted home dir
<TJ-> Guest_8: "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private" you mean?
<Guest_8> yes I think so i am on the same machine logged in to a livecd
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/4HxPKbL.png
<Guest_8> ecryptfs-utils doesnt seem to be installed on the live cd
<mgedmin> Guest_8: you can sudo apt install stuff in the live session (as long as they fit in RAM -- there's a writeable ramdisk)
<Guest_8> yeah i tried that but doesnt find the file to install
<Guest_8> ecryptfs-utils has no release candidate
<mgedmin> ah, you have to sudo apt update first, forgot about it
<TJ-> Mudchains: "chroot /target apt remove grub-legacy-ec2"
<Guest_8> still doesnt install after update i tried that already
<mgedmin> (the livecd doesn't have /var/lib/apt/lists, and if it did, they would become outdated soon anyway)
<Guest_8> how do i update that?
<TJ-> Guest_8: you may also need to do, prior to ecryptfs-recover-private, "sudo keyctl link @u @s"
<mgedmin> huh, is ecryptfs-utils not in main?  the live session probably doesn't have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list
<TJ-> Guest_8: which release are you using?
<Guest_8> 19.04
<TJ-> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubottu> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 111-0ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 103 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Mudchains> TJ- https://i.imgur.com/WZICitO.png
<TJ-> Mudchains: looking good! now do "chroot /target apt -f install" to clean up any package issues
<mgedmin> Mudchains: looks like everything's fine now!  to double check ls /target/boot -- you should see a kernel; and ls /target/boot/grub -- you should see a grub.cfg
<TJ-> Mudchains: then finally do "chroot /target update-grub"
<mgedmin> apt -f install can't hurt
<TJ-> I think the -f will trigger update-grub and generate grub.cfg but best to be sure
<dbtid> i'm running hostapd and dnsmasq to provide a loal AP at home.  i have a dozen or so small machines that use this AP.  how do I get dnsmasq to bind the hostnames of the WiFi client machines so i don't have to have large /etc/hosts files on all the machines?  dnsmasq knows the hostnames (they're in /var/lib/misc/dnsmasq.leases).
<Mudchains> TJ- mgedmin https://i.imgur.com/7qe5TSl.png
<mgedmin> I'd have expected the apt remove grub-legacy-ec2 to have done the dpkg --configure --pending at the end - it was processing kernel triggers after all
<TJ-> Mudchains: "chroot /target update-grub"
<mgedmin> so, kernel - yes, grub.cfg -- no; try the update-grub that TJ- suggested
<Mudchains> mgedmin TJ- succesfully done :)
<TJ-> good to know update-grub won't create a menuentry for a vmlinuz that doesn't have a matching initrd.img
<Mudchains> found the image that we installed by apt install
<TJ-> Mudchains: good... now undo the /target/etc/resolv.conf change from earlier
<TJ-> Mudchains: "mv /target/etc/resolv.conf{.orig,}"
<TJ-> I hope I recall the backup file's name correctly there
<mgedmin> yes .orig
<Guest_8> how can i add universe to the repos on a livecd?
<TJ-> Guest_8: "sudo add-apt-repository universe"
<mgedmin> oh nice!
<Guest_8> thanks tj
<TJ-> Mudchains: in theory you've good to reboot now
<Mudchains> TJ- delete the resolv.conf and mv the .orig file?
<TJ-> Mudchains: "mv /target/etc/resolv.conf{.orig,}"
<mgedmin> no need to delete, mv will overwrite it
<TJ-> Mudchains: that ^^^ does it for you
<Mudchains> ok
<TJ-> Mudchains: the {.orig,} expands the command to read "mv /target/etc/resolv.conf.orig /target/etc/resolv.conf"
<mgedmin> I would do a sync; sync; sync; for i in dev proc sys boot; do umount /target/$i; done, but I'm paranoid
<TJ-> mgedmin: systemd/kernel will handle all that on shutdown :)
<Mudchains> TJ- didnt know that!  thanks
<Mudchains> ok the mv cmd has done
<Mudchains> now reboot?
<mgedmin> (once I booted an ancient RH rescue floppy, recover some files on my hard disk, and did a 'reboot', only to discover that wasn't unmounting filesystems cleanly in that ancient rescue system)
<TJ-> Mudchains: yes  "systemctl reboot"
<TJ-> Mudchains: and of course remove the live ISO
<TJ-> mgedmin: ahhh, the gold ole days :)
<TJ-> gold? good?!
<mgedmin> it was a valuable lesson
<TJ-> yes, like dd's conv=fdatasync,fsync before pulling a USB :)
<mgedmin> remember when IDE hard disks were called /dev/hda and USB flash disks were called /dev/sda?  and then it changed one day?  and I did dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda without checking?
<Mudchains> its booting!
<Mudchains> :D  :D
<mgedmin> \o/
<sarnold> mgedmin: fun fun
<Mudchains> thank you so much TJ- and mgedmin \o/
<Mudchains> if I had gold, I would gave it to you :D
<mgedmin> luckily I had an identical server next to it so I could mkfs and restore the destroyed root partition (it was sda1 not sda now that I rememebr) with tar and ssh
<Mudchains> Have a nice evening TJ- mgedmin
<TJ-> mgedmin: ahh yes, the switch inside libata hd>sd when it adopted the SCSI layey
<Gusj> @TJ- Hola.. TJ, where you able to take a look at the log file?
<TJ-> Gusj: the root cause is "atkbd serio1: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio1" as you surmised; it isn't clear why it is failing
<TJ-> Gusj: presumably it fails like this without any atkbd. or i8042. options on cmdline ?
<Gusj> @TJ- Thank you, I will delete all the commands in the grub and test it only with 'quiet splash' right?
<TJ-> Gusj: I'd lose the quiet splash too so you can see what is going on :) I hate having a GUI getting between me and the real system!
<Gusj> @TJ- Got it thank you will do that right now, and report back
<Gusj> @TJ- Just tried it with no commands and when I try to search for serio1 or atkbd I find nothing in the new log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xhbnMKWVtK/
<Gusj> @TJ- The only thing that I have noticed that does something different, is when i used the atkbd reset comm in Grub, the keyboard did not work but the numlock light would be off, anyother way, including now, the numlock light stays permanently on
<Gusj> @TJ- If the laptop keyboard and trackpad work in the bios, and in the Grub Menu, the problem can't be hardware right? or can it still be hardware related?
<TJ-> Gusj: line 539 shows it "i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:MOUE] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12" so detection is working... config not so much!
<ioria> Gusj, already tried 'i8042.direct i8042.dumbkbd' parameters ?
<TJ-> Gusj: enable debug logging with "i8042.debug=1" so you get detail of the i8042 operations
<TJ-> Gusj: looks like this bug report covers it and there's a patch further down that appears to solve it, not sure where that had got to in mainline though  https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195471
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195471 in Input Devices "Keyboard not working after resume with kernel 4.10.5" [Normal,New]
<TJ-> Gusj: you're getting this on a cold boot though so it seems to affect that C5 more seriously
<TJ-> Gusj: since that report mentions suspend/resume that infers ACPI, so let's take a punt on an ACPI OSI workaround. Check out  https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<B|ack0p> hi. i am getting this error everytime i install something or check apt update: libdvd-pkg: `apt-get check` failed, you may have broken packages. Aborting...
<B|ack0p> how can i fix it?
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, 'apt install -f' ?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: let me check
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<B|ack0p> nothing happened
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, ok. So it's only when attempting to change something that you have a problem. What Ubuntu version? Was it upgraded from a previous version? Any 3rd part repos?
<B|ack0p> 18.04
<B|ack0p> no it is fresh install
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, can you pastebin the full output of 'apt update'?
<B|ack0p> ok
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3X9xF4tw67/
<B|ack0p> it didnt give the error now
<B|ack0p> it happened while i was installing something
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, ok, what were you trying to install?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: well i installed many things
<B|ack0p> gnome shell extensions
<B|ack0p> tweak tool
<B|ack0p> codecs
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, ok, and did they all fail?
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: now i tried to install "htop" and it gave error
<B|ack0p> let me pastebin
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BFg2YqCWnj/
<B|ack0p> this is full log
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, first result of a search: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1094062/libdvd-pkg-apt-get-check-failed-you-may-have-broken-packages-aborting
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: i think it happened while i was installing this: https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-install-video-audio-codecs-on-ubuntu-18-10-18-04-16-04-lts/
<B|ack0p> thx i am trying again
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: installed without error..
<B|ack0p> thx
<lordcirth> great.
<B|ack0p> could you please tell me a package necessary to install to test? :p
<B|ack0p> i wanna check again if i will get any error while apt get install ...
<lordcirth> B|ack0p, Seems fixed to me. That answer worked for other people. But you could install 'tmux'.
<B|ack0p> what does it do?
<Gusj> @TJ- Hi there, Sorry that I left for a bit.. thank you for the links you sent, looking at them right now to see if I understand what to do next..
<B|ack0p> lordcirth: done without error; https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cxcfJsqb4S/
<B|ack0p> thx a lot!
<Gusj> @ioria Hi there, thank you have not tried only with those two (2) parameters you just sent, will do..
<kinghat> you guys know of an SSD tester for speeds on linux? like crystal disk on windows.
<sarnold> fio and bonnie++ are packaged for ubuntu; I have trouble understanding their output usually (one is incomprehensible, the other difficult :) so I usually just use dd and either conv=fdatasync or or oflags=sync
<kinghat> i guess im not after the smart info im looking for performance measuring like: https://crystalmark.info/en/software/crystaldiskmark/
<sarnold> fio and bonnie++ don't do smart; if you want smart data then you need to use the smartmontools package
<kinghat> smartmontools is a gooey?
<sarnold> I don't see any gui libraries in its dependencies
<lordcirth> It doesn't have it's own GUI, no. But many of the GUI disk utilities will read smart data.
<kinghat> ya im play with GSmartControl atm but also wondering if there is a gooey for benchmarking the drive like CrystalDiskMark for win.
<kinghat> wonder if GNOME Disks will bench ssds
<Gusj> @TJ- @ioria Just noticed that with 'i8042.direct i8042.dumbkbd' I can change the brightness of screen and activate/deactivate wifi with the special function keys FN+f2 f3 FN+f9 but that is it, no other function keys work, specially nos the one to activate deactivate trackpad, and no other key works in general, I think thaat I now understand why the video was assigned as a keyboard
<kinghat> pretty huge difference between samsung 830 and 840: https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/d761afd525c20ea4/image.png https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/4584a4b22cca3351/image.png
<kinghat> so yes, GNOME Disks does benchmarking 😛
<sarnold> kinghat: I don't know what your workload is like, but 100MB is a *very* small sample size for these things
<sarnold> kinghat: quite often they'll have two gigs or four gigs of fast cache-ish space and then re-shuffle writes to slower storage later
<kinghat> i transferred 75GB file from the 840 to the 830 and it was transferring around 100ishMB/s
<kinghat> and that 830 write test pretty much confirms that.
<kinghat> was just trying to figure out what the transfer was so slow between two SSDs
<kinghat> looks like the culprit was the 830.
<Gusj> @TJ- @ioria Just noticed that with 'i8042.direct i8042.dumbkbd' I can change the brightness of screen and activate/deactivate wifi with the special function keys FN+f2 f3 FN+f9 but that is it, no other function keys work, specially nos the one to activate deactivate trackpad, and no other key works in general, I think thaat I now understand why the video was assigned as a keyboard
<TJ-> Gusj: are you sure the keyboard is disabled in consoles (TTYs) as well as in GUI? this could be an Xorg/libinput issue
<Gusj> @TJ- Yes it is disabled just checked now, it does not work there, in any tty I get the login and I can write with my usb keyboard, but the TTY's just keep outputting those lines that you can see in the log, 1 ACPI BIOS (bug) error, and 4 ACPI errors
<Gusj> trying the Acpi windows 20XX solutions working my way from 2013 to double check before trying to patch the kernel,
<Gusj> @TJ- I have not done this before, applying a patch to the kernel, can you recommend a how to that I can follow along to apply the patch in the link that you shared with me?
<TJ-> Gusj: good, because it is surprising how much that can fix, but, as that C55 looks to be quite old (2014?) I would think we'd know about any generic problems with that model
<TJ-> Gusj: first thing I'd do is test an older kernel as shown, so any earlier than 4.19 (4.15 from 18.04 for example) --- if that works we've got proif it is a regression. Then we can get the kernel team to do a git bisect and create kernels for you to test until we find the problem
<TJ-> Gusj: we also have mainline builds so you could test any mainline versions easily
<TJ-> !mainline | Gusj
<ubottu> Gusj: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Gusj> @TJ- @ubottu I am sorry, but I am not understanding you on exactly I need to proceed, I know you say 4.15.. but I am in the dark..
<TJ-> Gusj: the kernel bugzilla comments say that kernels older than 4.19 work... so the inference is that some regression was introduced at some point in or just after that release. So if you installed a mainline build of, say, 4.19, and it works, and then you install, say, 5.0, and it fails, we know some change there causes the regression
<ioria> Gusj, what's your release ?   cat /etc/issue
<skyliner369> How might I drop a marker in the journalctl -b logs?
<Gusj> @TJ- YEs that I understand, what I do not know is how to install the kernel you suggest..
<TJ-> Gusj: at which point we can get the Ubuntu kernel team to build kernels between those 2 points (GOOD...BAD) to find the commit that causes it
<Gusj> @TJ- Thank you, here is my release Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<TJ-> Gusj: oh... does the link not say? we have to manually download the kernel image .deb files and use dpkg -i X.deb to install them, then reboot and select
<ioria> Gusj, so you can install linux-generic that will bring 4.15
<ioria> Gusj, sudo apt install linux-generic and from grub -> advanced oprion , choose 415
<skyliner369> I'm trying to track an issue that pops up after the desktop loads.
<Gusj> @TJ- @ioria jus tot make sure.. I am here: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.15/ from here I will choose one from "Build for amd64 succeeded :" and take the 2nd one that says GENERIC "linux-headers-4.15.0-041500-generic_4.15.0-041500.201802011154_amd64.deb" I will donwload that, so far so good?
<ioria> Gusj, please, run  apt cache policy linux-generic   ; what you see ?
<ioria> Gusj, apt-cache policy linux-generic
<TJ-> Gusj: ^^^
<Gusj> @ioria E: Invalid operation cache
<ioria> Gusj, apt-cache policy linux-generic
<Gusj>   Installed: (none)
<Gusj>   Candidate: 4.15.0.65.67
<Gusj>   Version table:
<Gusj>      4.15.0.65.67 500
<Gusj>         500 http://do.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Gusj>      4.15.0.64.66 500
<skyliner369> for anyone who knows what they're looking at (shows up a ton in journalctl -b logs of sessions that show the desktop but lose USB and PS/2) Should I just nuke this install?  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/86WPLttn/irccloudcapture3491313573036892024.jpg
<ioria> Gusj, right, so you can install 4.15 from the offcial repo with apt (as i stated above)
<ioria> Gusj, but you need to select it from the Grub screen
<Gusj> @ioria Thank you so I will do the following command? "sudo apt install linux-generic" in terminal, and then when it is finished reboot, then in Grub I need to choose advanced options and you said option 415?
<ioria> yes
<ioria> Gusj, 4.15
<Gusj> @ioria Got it, and then the machine will boot up using that kernel, and my files will stay unaltered as this is only related to the kernel right?
<ioria> Gusj, yes
<Gusj> @ioria Thank you will do that
<ioria> Gusj, hope it works, gl
<Gusj> brb
<skyliner369> How do I work the termbin pipe again?
<cocof> hi
<cocof> whats the best command to create new user with a home dir?
<cocof> useradd?
<Ben64> adduser
<cocof> and to switch to it? su username?
<cocof> yes now it works :)
<cocof> strange useradd did not do much.
<skyliner369> So with a log like this here https://termbin.com/5zfx should I just nuke this install?
<RonaldsMazitis> hello
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problem that my ubuntu does not show newly installed kernel
<RonaldsMazitis> grub menu has only old versions
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: type "ls -l /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Lustic> Hi just installed 18.04,  hangs at splash screen cant find the reason, anyone know ?
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: also "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonaldsMazitis> https://termbin.com/aakt
<EriC^^> Lustic: try pressing esc to see the background stuff
<RonaldsMazitis> https://termbin.com/1h0ed EriC^^
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: type "uname -r"
<RonaldsMazitis> 3.2.0-126-generic-pae
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: is this a vps?
<RonaldsMazitis> this is my laptop
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: type "cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RonaldsMazitis> https://termbin.com/puus
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: how many hdd do you have installed?
<RonaldsMazitis> 1
<RonaldsMazitis> but two partitions for two separate linux installations
<EriC^^> RonaldsMazitis: aha, then the other installation's grub is being used, boot into it and update grub there
<RonaldsMazitis> ah ok
<RonaldsMazitis> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<RonaldsMazitis> EriC^^ I updated grub in other os
<RonaldsMazitis> still no other kernel in grub menu
<RonaldsMazitis> I just don't want to upgrade from 14.04 on the OS because I like kde 4
<RonaldsMazitis> I have 18.04 on one partition which is /dev/sda1
<RonaldsMazitis> and 14.04 on other /dev/sda6
<RonaldsMazitis> but I can't change kernel in 14.04
<RonaldsMazitis> it still shows that it is ubuntu 12.04 (version I installed linux on) un additional options only show kernel 3.2
<RonaldsMazitis> and no other
<RonaldsMazitis> I have installed kernel 4.4 but it does not show in my grub menu
<RonaldsMazitis> EriC^^ what's wrong
<OerHeks> because 14.04 is EOL?
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah I know it's old, but I don't like KDE 5
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: "update-grub" should be seen adding the kernel version
<RonaldsMazitis> everything worked until I upgraded to 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> does not work TJ-
<RonaldsMazitis> I did update-grub from both OS,
<OerHeks> then you updated the wrong grub?
<RonaldsMazitis> I did update grub from ubuntu 18.04 as well
<TJ-> RonaldsMazitis: "does not work" is no help. when does it not work? what is its error report?  with multiple OS installs grub relies on os-prober to discover other OSes so you could try "sudo os-prober"
<OerHeks> so what ubuntu version controls grub?
<RonaldsMazitis> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS (18.04)
<RonaldsMazitis> when I sudo os-prober
<RonaldsMazitis> 18.04
<RonaldsMazitis> I logged in 18.04 updated grub
<RonaldsMazitis> still my other ubuntu 14.04 shows only kernel 3.2
<RonaldsMazitis> I did not get any errors
<RonaldsMazitis> so
<RonaldsMazitis> what should I do
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis: so "sudo os-prober", running on your ubuntu 18.04 installation, returns what?
<RonaldsMazitis> I did not try that
<RonaldsMazitis> I have to restart pc again?
<RonaldsMazitis> does not help
<tomreyn> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tomreyn> since we can only support the ubuntu versions listed in /topic, which 14.04 does not belong to, all we can do is see if we can help you make os.prober running on 18.04 detect the kernels off the unsuppoorted ubuntu release you have installed.
<RonaldsMazitis> logically if os-prober returns 18.04 on my 14.04 then it's 18.04, even if it would be 14.04 I tried doing grub-update in both os
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah start nagging me, but I am having 14.04 because I don't like KDE 5 and I have only 27 gb partition for it
<tomreyn> i'm not nagging you, just telling you what you can hope for here and what not.
<tomreyn> i.e. working with os-prober on 14.04 is not something we can support here.
<Guest_8> Hi can someone help me recover encrypted home dir
<tomreyn> Guest_8: encrypted how?
<Guest_8> ecryptfs-utils
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version are you running there?
<Guest_8> 19.04
<TJ-> Guest_8: did you miss my info earlier?
<Guest_8> im in a livecd and have installed the utils now
<TJ-> Guest_8: you may also need to do, prior to ecryptfs-recover-private, "sudo keyctl link @u @s"
<Guest_8> i was in a live cd and i ran out of power
<TJ-> Guest_8: "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/.ecryptfs/$USER/.Private" you mean?
<Guest_8> what does that command mean
<Guest_8> I think thats what I need
<TJ-> ^^^ from earlier
<Guest_8> what does the key ctl commnd do?
<TJ-> Guest_8: fixes a bug in ecryptfs's use of the kernel keyring
<Guest_8> ok ive run that
<tomreyn> Guest_8: you should also migrate off of ecryptfs
<TJ-> Guest_8: you may not need it, but if you get an error with ecryptfs-recover-private about missing key, use it
<Guest_8> i am now searching for encrypted directories but it just said permission denied last time
<Gusj> @TJ- Tj, I have installed the new generic kernel with 'sudo apt install linux-generic', have not booted from it yet, received one error "fnfxd.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1 / fnfxd.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'/
<TJ-> Gusj: you know where the target system's /home/ directory is?
<Gusj> That was in red,
<TJ-> Gusj: sorry, that was for Guest_8
<TJ-> Gusj: not sure what fnfxd is
<RonaldsMazitis77> ok I run os-prober in 18.04 and it shows /dev/sda6:Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS (14.04):Ubuntu:linux
<RonaldsMazitis77> I can't get 14.04 to show other kernels
<Guest_8> im not sure.
<TJ-> Guest_8: have you mounted the target file-system that contains the /home/$USER/ you're trying to decrypt
<Guest_8> yes
<TJ-> Guest_8: what path have you mounted it on?
<Guest_8> that is the internal drive in the laptop it is mounts
<Guest_8> mounted
<Guest_8> "/media/ubuntu/ebb2d00c-a12e-4207-93a9-f893414b3a4f/home/badger"
<RonaldsMazitis77> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y6jPjTh2tJ/
<TJ-> Guest_8: that's the user's home directory for a user named "badger" ?
<Guest_8> yes
<TJ-> Guest_8: so, "sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /media/ubuntu/ebb2d00c-a12e-4207-93a9-f893414b3a4f/home/badger/.Private" should do it
<Gusj> FnFX enables owners of Toshiba laptops to change the LCD brightness, control the internal fan and use the special keys on their keyboard (Fn-x combinations, hotkeys).
<Guest_8> it returns two lines
<Guest_8> find: ‘/run/user/999/doc’: Permission denied
<Guest_8> find: ‘/run/user/999/gvfs’: Permission denied
<Gusj> @TJ- I found that it is a Toshiba ACPI Daemon for Linux
<TJ-> Gusj: if it's an additional DKMS-managed kernel module, maybe it failed for the 4.15 kernel
<TJ-> Gusj: I don't think that'll prevent you rebooting to test the 4.15 kernel though
<TJ-> Gusj: BUT now you're told us about this module, I'm wondering if it is the cause of the lost keyboard/mouse input
<TheFatherMind> Question: I have connected my Amazon Echo Dot as a bluetooth speaker for the computer. But when I use the internal speaker at the same time I get latency on the bluetooth. Is there any way to compensate for this?
<Gusj> @TJ- Ok thank you, I thought now that maybe that has something to do it since with a special FN key one can activate/disable trackpad and probably keyboard it self to lock it?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis77: what does, running on ubuntu 18.04, this return?    sudo linuxbootprober /dev/sda6 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<TJ-> Gusj: its all about the same keyboard/input devices, so it is the first thing I'd disable in case it is the cause
<Gusj> @TJ- Is ther a way to force activate that module? or should I just reboot and test it to see what is happening? or do I try to disable it now?
<RonaldsMazitis77> https://termbin.com/3cg9
<TJ-> Guest_8: so only those 2 errors but no report about "... mounted at /tmp/..." ?
<Guest_8> no have i not mounted it properly?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis77: what does, running on ubuntu 18.04, this return?    sudo linux-boot-prober /dev/sda6 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis77: sorry, i had typos in there
<RonaldsMazitis77> nothing
<TJ-> Gusj: fnfxd isn't a package in Ubuntu; I only find it in Debian
<TJ-> Gusj: correction, found it, I typoed!
<Gusj> @TJ- ah I understand, how could I disable it?
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis77: so    sudo linux-boot-prober /dev/sda6     returns nothing either?
<RonaldsMazitis77> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Yx8Nv7RmV3/
<TJ-> Gusj: try "sudo systemctl mask fnfxd.service"
<TJ-> Gusj: then try rebooting into the currently broken kernel and see if keyboard then works
<RonaldsMazitis77> I installed grub-customiser and it shows all kinds of kernels
<Gusj> @TJ- 'Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/fnfxd.service → /dev/null.'
<TJ-> Gusj: if it doesn't then reboot again and try the 4.15 kernel
<RonaldsMazitis77> for the 14.04
<TJ-> Gusj: if the keyboard works with the curent kernel it points to fnfxd causing the issue
<Gusj> @TJ- Got it thank you TJ, doing it right now..
<tomreyn> RonaldsMazitis77: so what you posted now is the output of     sudo linux-boot-prober /dev/sda6    right? i'm surprised this didn't get posted to termbin.com, maybe you have this site firewalled.
<RonaldsMazitis77> I am restarting again , so maybe they show up
<Guest_8> I have recovered something but it is not my home directory
<tomreyn> so, is it your long lost treasure then?
<tomreyn> is it anything that you recognize?
<Guest_8> nope
<tomreyn> maybe share the directory structure on a pastebin, if it's not giving away private infomation
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest_8> success!
<Guest_8> ok it is now recovered I think
<Guest_8> now, how do I make it so that i can do this on reboot
<colimit> tomreyn: I managed to narrow down my problem to the intel_lpss_pci module. If I blacklist that I can boot without pci=nobar and most of the errors that I had before disappear. Didn't solve wireless issues though
<lisa_> Hello there! I wanted to underclock my system which I did using the cpufrequtils.
<lisa_> I entered "cpufreq-set ..." in my terminal and my system is running at my desires clock speed.
<lisa_> However, these change do not persists through reboots. How can I make them permanent?
<sarnold> lisa_: I'd suggest making a systemd unit file to execute your cpufreq commands
<Guest_8> now that I have accessed my home directory in a live cd... How do I mae this load normally when I reboot?
<lisa_> sarnold: these commands need to be executed with root privileges which I do by sudo and entering my password. Is that a problem when creating the file?
<sarnold> lisa_: systemd unit files will be executed with root privileges unless you tell it to execute the commands as a specific user
<colimit> tomreyn: Anywaym thanks again for you help. I think the issue is exactly https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203485 so I'll go from there
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 203485 in PCI "PCI can't map correct memory resource if the BAR is 64-bit and then leads to system hang during booting up" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<glitchd> EriC^^, you busy bud?
<Gusj> @tjsimmons Hi are you TJ- ?
<lisa_> sarnold: perfect! where can I read some documentation on how to create such a file?
<sarnold> lisa_: I'm trying to find something now :) systemd's insanely complicated and far too flexible, so most documenting I'm finding is vastly too detailed or vastly too basic... sigh
<sarnold> lisa_: here's one of the reference guides .. handy to have around but it's probably not useful immediately https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.unit.html
<sarnold> lisa_: much of this looks decent https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-us/red_hat_enterprise_linux/7/html/system_administrators_guide/sect-managing_services_with_systemd-unit_files
<lisa_> sarnold: the formatting of these files look very complicated; also I can't seem to find any that would be similar to the one I'd want to make and contain bash commands?
<sarnold> lisa_: yeah; sadly it's a lot harder these days to write something simple. the plus side is systemd's reporting and scriptability is much better, but simple things are more difficult now than they used to be
<sarnold> lisa_: I think you'd be setting up a oneshot service
<lisa_> sooo it would need to contain the line >>ExecStart="cpufreq-set ......"<<? and I also need to set "Before" and "After" myself?
<sarnold> lisa_: the only oneshot services I wrote on my systems run every four hours, which is slightl different than your problem
<sarnold> lisa_: ExecStart, yes; I think Before and AFter can be ignored, but you'll need the WantedBy=multi-user.target
<lisa_> sarnold: what about using /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<sarnold> lisa_: oh man. if systemd still runs that, YES, that'll be way easier
<sarnold> lisa_: heh, searching for that gives this nice example systemd unit file :) https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/479766/7064
<lisa_> sarnold: perfect! this is pretty much what I was looking for. Sorry for the stupid questions... I really only know some commands...
<tomreyn> colimit: i'm afraid i lost context. but i'm glad you're making good progress.
<sarnold> lisa_: no worries, that's why people are here :) to help those who ask :)
<lisa_> sarnold: does it matter where I put my script? on my system there is no /etc/local/libexec/ directory like in the example given
<lisa_> I meant /usr/local/libexec/**
<sarnold> lisa_: it doesn't really matter; if you really want to execute just that one command cpufreq-something .. then you could put that command in the ExecStart line -- but if you wanted something a bit longer, then putting it in a script does make sense
<lisa_> well it is 2 commands... one for each core because I couldnt figure out how to give the cpufreq-set command mutiple targets
<sarnold> lisa_: somewhere in /usr/local/ is popular for scripts and programs you put on the system outside of the packaging system -- /usr/local/bin probably exists and would work fine
<lisa_> would "cpufreq-set 0 --max 2.20GHz && cpufreq-set 1 --max 2.20GHz" work? 0 and 1 being the cores?
<sarnold> lisa_: hmm.. I *think* that you can give two ExecStart= lines in a config and both will be executed. try two lines, ExecStart=cpufreq-set 0 --max 2.20GHz   and ExecStart=cpufreq-set 1 --max 2.20GHz
<lisa_> sarnold: like this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pVc4w9YBr9/
<sarnold> lisa_: I think no "" marks, none of the ones i see on my system have quotes
<lisa_> sarnold: alright! saved to the path! I'll reboot and let you know if it works! :)
<sarnold> lisa_: btw you can put the "Untertaktung des prozessors.." bit in a Description= line, so it'll show up in the systemctl status my-service    output
<sarnold> lisa_: woot :) goo dluck
<lisa_> didn't work... double checking my file
<sarnold> lisa_: what does systemctl status my-service  report?
<lisa_> sarnold:  Executable path is not absolute: cpufreq-set -c 0 --max 2.2GHz
<lisa_> so it DOES need a path?
<sarnold> lisa_: ah! so it does! sorry, I never noticed that before. :L(
<lisa_> no problem sarnold! youre incredibly helpful
<lisa_> but the textfile I create on the path I specify basically just has to contain the two commands in two lines, right?
<sarnold> lisa_: if you go with the script, you should also start it with #!/bin/sh  and set the file executable, too
<sarnold> lisa_: chmod 755 /usr/local/bin/whatever  would do the trick
<lisa_> alright
<lisa_> it's three lines now, right?
<sarnold> yeah
<lisa_> Ill go for reboot brb
<lisa_> still no luck... https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8pFMfbqHPv/... cpus are at default clock speed
<rfm> lisa_, my guess from the "assignment outside of service" is you put the ExecStart= statement as the very top of the .service file; it needs to be after the [Service] section mark
<lisa_> rfm: I will try a different solution more along these lines https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=203223
<lisa_> one sec
<lisa_> good news! that solution worked like a charm for me. :)
<sarnold> lisa_: was that the /etc/rc.local thing?
<lisa_> sarnold: nooo, just putting a configuration file for cpufrequtils into /etc/default/
<sarnold> lisa_: aha!
<lisa_> thanks so much for your great help though!
<lisa_> I will have to learn about startup services another day...
<lisa_> it seems really convoluted to be honest :)
<sarnold> heh, using the things that are already there is probably better in the long run :)
<sarnold> yes
<sarnold> upstart wasn't perfect but it was sure simpler
<lisa_> yes, i remember there was a lot of commotion in the linux community when they made the switch which was only like 5 (?) years ago?
<lisa_> but really I don't understand operating systems to that level so I can't give any competent statement
<lisa_> Have a good night everyone!
#ubuntu 2019-10-02
<donofrio> what is the best way to flip from gnome to xfce?
<donofrio> besides apt-get install xfce?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: "best" in my opinion when all is said and done: dual boot.
<humbot> do you want to keep gnome around though?
<donofrio> I dunno am I getting more hardware accel with it ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9Qf7NnYT7P/
<donofrio> its a cr-48 ;)
<donofrio> first boot was like a doublerainbow lol but then I'm like I want xfce4 (I think)
<humbot> it can happen that lots of packages which are needed by xfce are still marked as installed by gnome, then one day to save space you remove some important gnome stuff, then another time an innocent apt-get autoremove and all those important crossover packages can disappear
<donofrio> i do autoremove all the time
<humbot> i think xfce will work better on that machine
<humbot> the graphics driver and openGL will be the same
<donofrio> how do I fix this.....onboard wifi is junk or something - perhaps fw I don't think so, I've got usb nub that works great when not slowed down by these https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cbG7FJn386/
<donofrio> agreed
<humbot> maybe there are some fancy transitions/actions/animations in gnome that you might miss
<humbot> RTL8188CUS
<humbot> think i had one of these on a usb nobble wifi, it was a pain but worked in the end
<donofrio> this I believe ? sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<humbot> oh wait that is your external, sorry
<donofrio> the wifi works great
<donofrio> just need to disable builtin (somehow)
<donofrio> imma going with lightdm
<donofrio> got a feeling next command will be 'sudo apt remove gnome-desktop -y' ;)
<donofrio> or is it unity-desktop
<hans_> how can i turn off the system in this situation? https://i.imgur.com/LBFYGuc.png
<hans_> is there some way to send a SIGKILL to mariadb?
<sarnold> hans_: there's a chance ^C will end that wait.. it's been a while since I've seen it though, maybe i"m wrong
<hans_> nope, sent a bunch of those, did nothing
<hans_> ^Z didn't do anything either
<sarnold> dang :(
<sarnold> hans_: it looks like you can at least lower that timeout for maria using TimeoutSec in the unit file https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/328354/7064
<sarnold> hans_: it won't help today, but hopefully you're already on the way back up
<hans_> its still stuck but im going to pull the plug i think
<donofrio> there is no meta gnome-desktop?
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> ubuntu-desktop is gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-unity-meta
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-unity-meta does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<lastebill1> is there a simple gui way to disable hardware components in ubuntu?
<lastebill1> I've got an internal wifi card that sometimes working and sometimes not.  It is soldered in, so not so easy to remove.
<slicktux> Hello all, recently pulseaudio has been making my window manager crash; I am using ubuntu 18.04 LTS. . .I've opened the pulseaudio volume control and I get a message in the window that reads "Establishin connection to PulseAudio. Please wait. . ."
<slicktux> and it just stays stuck like so. . .
<slicktux> Any ideas.. .is there a way to reset pulseAudio?
<arakash> Hi everyone. I'm having problems with mysql and decided to reinstall it. I think I may have messed smth up. Here's what happens when I try apt-get update: https://pastebin.com/YPF2ihnX
<lotuspsychje> !sound | slicktux
<ubottu> slicktux: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> arakash: we dont support external ppa's here mate sorry, we advice to !ppapurge back to ubuntu's default sources.list and make apt healthy again first
<doug16k> I'm amazed how much trouble people are having with pulseaudio in this room. I have 18.04 LTS and pulseaudio is completely trouble free (since removing tsched=0 in /etc/pulse/default.pa though)
<lotuspsychje> arakash: from a healthy apt as base, you can try again with mysql
<arakash> lotuspsychje: Ah, I see. I can't remember, it's been a while since I logged into linux. What do I do to remove mariadb and go back to MySQL?
<doug16k> slicktux, `pulseaudio -k ; pulseaudio --start`
<doug16k> no sudo
<arakash> lotuspsychje: actually, wait. I think I might require MariaDB for Laravel...
<lotuspsychje> arakash: try first to fix your apt, with bringing back your sources to default again
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | arakash
<ubottu> arakash: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> arakash: after fixing apt, apt-cache search mysql, to see whats available from your ubuntu version
<arakash> Alright
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | arakash see also
<ubottu> arakash see also: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<doug16k> slicktux, I suggest removing tsched=0 in your /etc/pulse/default.pa too
<arakash> Where can I find the repo I'm getting MariaDB from? /etc/sources.list ?
<slicktux> thank you doug16k
<slicktux> and thank you lotuspsychje
<slicktux> o/
<lotuspsychje> !sources | arakash
<ubottu> arakash: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> arakash: usually when adding a ppa, you need to remember the ppa format/name of the maintainer you added
<arakash> I think I got this, thanks Lotus!
<alkisg> How is this explained? ufw status => Status: inactive, dmesg => [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=00:16:3e:74:34:32:44:e4:d9:c5:ae:4a:08:00 SRC=...
<alkisg> How can UFW still be blocking things when I've ran `sudo ufw disable`?
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
<alkisg> Morning lotuspsychje, how are things? :)
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: you could try the #netfilter channel too if you like mate
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: always great on this side, tnx
<alkisg> Sure, ty
<naribia> em so I partitioned my ubuntu 18.04 with LVM, I was perusing through the system rescue and noticed under === LVM state ==: "Physical Volumes: not ok (BAD)" ... what does this mean and do I need to do something about it?
<k_sze> If my laptop supports hybrid video (Intel integrated GPU + NVIDIA GeForce MX150), how do I tell which GPU is currently active?
<k_sze> And for some reason, before installing the nvidia proprietary drivers, nouveau would cause a kernel panic when I unplug the external monitor.
<k_sze> After installing the nvidia proprietary drivers, /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/ is simply gone.
<tomreyn> k_sze: that's probably because vgaswitcheroo can only switch between graphics drivers using the intended APIs
<tomreyn> obviously the kernel panic on nouveau unplug should not occur and would be good to examine further. but then nouveau is in a somewhat sorry state for lack of published hardware documentation (nvidia is maybe starting to get a little better there now, but just maybe)
<tomreyn> * nouveau + monitor unplug
<tomreyn> k_sze: from a usability point of view i assume your best option at this time will be to use the proprietary nvidia driver and use their software to switch between the GPUs
<tomreyn> i think it's called nvidia-settings
<Regor> i am not getting notification audio bell/beep .  xubuntu 18.04
<the_drow> Hi everyone. I was about to go by a dual screen setup when I noticed my new laptop doesn't have a DVI input in addition to the one HDMI port I have.
<the_drow> I do have USB-c
<the_drow> If I have Ubuntu 18.04 with the hardware enablement pack, connecting a screen using HDMI -> USB-c adapter should work right?
<the_drow> Do I need to install something else?
<tomreyn> Regor: not sure about xubuntu, maybe ask in #xubuntu. in default ubuntu (gnome-shell) you would configure it in settings -> sound -> sound effects -> alert volume
<Ben64> the_drow: you mean usb-c to hdmi?
<Regor> i asked already in #xubuntu .
<rud0lf> Regor: hold on
<Regor> ok
<rud0lf> need to remember how do i set it up... xubuntu, right?
<Regor> yes
<Regor> bionic
<tomreyn> i think pcspkr was the wrong path to solve this, if your goal is to make it work on virtual terminals on the GUI.
<rud0lf> Regor: a bit of patience please
<Regor> sure :)
<tomreyn> Regor + rud0lf: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Sound_themes
<rud0lf> i mean the certain beep sound file
<Regor> ok
<rud0lf> i know i modified/looked it up somewhere in /etc or /lib
<rud0lf> pa-something startup script
<Regor> ok i check details
<rud0lf> Regor: oh i have it, you need your beep sound as "/usr/share/sounds/alert-sound.ogg"
<Regor> ok
<the_drow> Ben64, I mean I connect to the screen with HDMI but to the computer with USB-c
<zamba> mysql_upgrade: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) while connecting to the MySQL server
<zamba> what do to?
<zamba> all google hits has with "using password: YES"
<duoi> hey *waves hand* can anyone help me? *sniffles* i'd like someone to help me with a little problem *stares at ground* id like figure out which version of wkhtmltopdf gets installed via apt-get *smiles* uwu
<duoi> zamba perhaps your password is incorrect
<zamba> this is when upgrading mysql
<zamba> duoi: it's not
<zamba> # mysql
<zamba> Welcome to the MySQL monitor.  Commands end with ; or \g.
<zamba> duoi: but maybe the upgrade script uses a different set of credentials?
<duoi> zamba have you set a password for root?
<zamba> duoi: yes
<Regor> rud0lf: i see folders in /usr/share/sounds/  alsa  freedesktop  sound-icons  speech-dispatcher
<duoi> zamba try to enter mysql as root then
<duoi> with like
<duoi> mysql -u root
<rud0lf> Regor: get a sound you like, convert it to ogg (you can google wav or mp3 to ogg online)
<zamba> duoi: i just showed you the output of that
<rud0lf> and copy/link to /usr/share/sounds/alert-sound.ogg
<duoi> zamba you should me the output of mysql, not mysql -u root
<zamba> duoi: same output
<Regor> rud0lf thanks :)
<zamba> duoi: i'm able to log in
<vlt> duoi: `apt show wkhtmltopdf`
<duoi> vlt the follow up issue here is that i dont have ubuntu installed so im hoping one of you beautiful people can check
<rud0lf> Regor: that's my alert sound if you're too lazy or want to quickcheck: https://pub.leopard.ovh/alert-sound.ogg
<Regor> :D
<Online_> So I am booting 18.04 over iSCSI all fine. I have two ethernet adapters, one dedicated to iSCSI and one for other traffic.My problem is that NetworkManager reports both interfaces as "unmanaged device" even though the open-iscsi boot scripts only added the mac address of my iSCSI interface to the "unmanaged-devices" config key in /var/run/NetworkManager/conf.d/netplan.conf. Any ideas about leads to track down in order to get to the bottom of this?
<vlt> duoi: LOL 16.04: Version: 0.12.2.4-1, 18.04: Version: 0.12.4-1, Debian 10: Version: 0.12.5-1
<duoi> vlt thanks homie :)
<the_drow> Ben64, ?
<vlt> duoi: You're dwelcome.
<Ben64> the_drow: ?
<the_drow> " I mean I connect to the screen with HDMI but to the computer with USB-c"
<the_drow> Should be fine right?
<Ben64> ok, then maybe
<the_drow> So I should buy the monitor and the adapter and keep my fingers crossed?
<Ben64> maybe check reviews
<Ben64> see if they work in linux
<the_drow> Yeh there's not much online besides that the patches for that were merged in 4.19
<kakoonia> hi
<Vooloo> so it seems by looking at screens of ubuntu 18.04 that they have moved back the X button in the titlebar to the right from left (which was idiotic). But can you move the docking app bar to the bottom of the screen yet?
<stigh> Hi Vooloo. You can move the dash-to-dock to the bottom with this command: 'gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock dock-position BOTTOM'
<stigh> Set it left again with this command: 'gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock dock-position LEFT', if you regret it
<coffeecow> So I used `crontab -e` and put the line `*/1 * * * * /usr/bin/mplayer /home/coffee/Scripts/casio-f-91w-hour-chime.wav` in it, which works if I run it myself, yet I do not hear a beep every minute. What gives?
<rud0lf> crontab may run it in different context
<rud0lf> i mean environment
<coffeecow> i don't understand
<coffeecow> shouldn't the absolute paths make it work still
<coffeecow> oh you mean crontab itself may not even be running in current environment?
<coffeecow> or something?
<rud0lf> yes
<rud0lf> not in your session
<mquin> might be a pulseaudio thing - cron isn't running in the same session as PA
<coffeecow> oooo
<coffeecow> well fuck i wonder how to fix that
<zmagii> you can test this by running a script every seconds that just outputs 1.txt, 2.txt, ...
<zmagii> you should see those files being written
<mquin> https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/how-to-make-pulseaudio-run-once-at-boot-for-all-your-users might be necessary, but there are pros and cons to doing that
<mquin> (as an aside the /1 i your crontab entry is redundant)
<coffeecow> whoopsies!
<coffeecow> sorry internet choked
<Ascavasaion> The Internet choked when it read the profanity.
<coffeecow> heh
<Ascavasaion> :-)
<coffeecow> i wonder how i fix my problem with wanting to use crontab make a sound every 30 minutes is my goal; like on the 0th minute and 30th minute of eveyr hour
<coffeecow> i'm trying to make it like a casio watch hehe
<ThothCastel> raspbian or ubuntu runs better on a raspberry pi 4?
<coffeecow> also hilariously i have ac power pluggedin but to install some firmware updates Ubuntu Software demands i use ac power
<coffeecow> i wonder if this has to do with the battery firmware haha
<coffeecow> ooh it installed after it charged enough interesting?
<mquin> coffeecow: if you can figure out how to have cron make noise, "0,30 * * * *"
<mquin> coffeecow: what was the last thing you saw in here before you disconnected?
<coffeecow> ah yeah i just can't seem to get it to use the mplayer command im using because someone suggested it's probs environment for pulseaudio
<coffeecow> me saying "<coffeecow> well fuck i wonder how to fix that" mquin
<Ascavasaion> *choke*
<coffeecow> no swear zone?
<Ascavasaion> No idea HAHA
<mquin> 09:32Z < zmagii> you can test this by running a script every seconds that just outputs 1.txt, 2.txt, ...
<mquin> 09:33Z < zmagii> you should see those files being written
<mquin> 09:33Z < mquin> https://rudd-o.com/linux-and-free-software/how-to-make-pulseaudio-run-once-at-boot-for-all-your-users might be necessary, but there are pros and cons to doing that
<mquin> 09:34Z < mquin> (as an aside the /1 i your crontab entry is redundant)
<ducasse> coffeecow: we try to keep this channel family friendly, see the !guidelines
<coffeecow> okee
<coffeecow> ah gosh nevermind i guess this is trickier than i thought
<coffeecow> thanks tho
<netcrash> Hello, is there anything other than rambox for using skype + hangouts or just hangouts?
<BluesKaj> Howdy al
<BluesKaj> err, Howdy all
<doug16k> I ran this command to find all the libgtk+-3.0 libraries: `while read -d ' ' x; do echo "--- $x"; find /usr -name "lib${x#-l}.so*"; done < <(pkg-config --libs gtk+-3.0)`
<doug16k> every one of them is in the wrong directory, pkg-config gives the wrong -L options (library directory search path)
<doug16k> no -L options actually. so what use is the pkg-config if I hardcode the library path?
<mgedmin> why are you trying to hardcode library paths?
<doug16k> I'm not
<mgedmin> when the libraries are in the standard locations you don't need -L options
<doug16k> not true
<doug16k> gcc isn't searching /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu at all
<legreffier> doug16k: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<doug16k> trying to get pkg-config to give me output that I can use in a configure script, that makes gcc compile and link a gtk+-3.0 program
<mgedmin> check the argument order, it matters: libraries must come after objects that use those libraries
<mgedmin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ToolChain/CompilerFlags#A-Wl.2C--as-needed
<doug16k> mgedmin, how? reimplement pkg-config?
<mgedmin> so you need to invoke gcc $(pkg-config --cflags) -o hello hello.c $(pkg-config --libs)
<mgedmin> and not gcc $(pkg-config --cflags) $(pkg-config --libs) -o hello hello.c
<legreffier> which gtk3 program ? the software project should come with an autoconfigure/Makefile environment which automates all that jazz reliably
<doug16k> legreffier, one that I am going to write
<legreffier> you should definitely dig on that side, other you (+ your users/packagers) will have a really bad time.
<gry> would you like to ask #gcc ?
<doug16k> weird, it started working, I don't see what I changed though
<doug16k> thanks
 * tomreyn thinks #ubuntu is not the right place for software development questions
<doug16k> it's a "why is ubuntu's stock gcc not searching /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu" question. that's why I asked here
<doug16k> because I know ubuntu patches 99999 things in gcc and binutils :D
<vasely> what is the best mail app. evolution,thunderbird or something else ?
<vasely> for who coming from outlook
<mgedmin> I use mutt, which would be terrible for somebody coming from outlook...
<mgedmin> I have the impression that Evolution is the one most similar to Outlook in features and UI
<lotuspsychje> please take the advice from tomreyn
<vasely> i need to use app. for mail and got ability to search within attachment too (pdf, doc, excel ) and mail header , body too so what i should use ?
<lotuspsychje> vasely: we dont take polls here, just ubuntu support questions
<tomreyn> vasely: i'm not aware of a desktop mail application which can search through binary format attachments.
<ventura> hello, ubutuers
<ventura> questions related to Juju, should be posted here or in another channel?
<ducasse> ventura: try #juju
<Vooloo> how do I move the app dotted button to the left side when I have my dock at the bottom?
<ioria> Vooloo, gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-apps-at-top true
<miu5> Hi guys, i have a problem.   long story short. I had lost grub because i installed win10 dualbooted, then i booted into live usb and followed this answer to remove and reinstall grub with luks drive. https://askubuntu.com/questions/844132/how-to-repair-boot-on-luks-encrypted-harddrive  After this i got grub back, went to boot into Ubuntu, and it doesnt even prompt for password.  It says: Cryptsetup failed, bad password or options? /scripts/local-top/cry
<miu5> ptroot: line 1: /lib/cryptsetup/askpass: not found sbin/cryptsetup: not found
<miu5> please help, how to get prompt back?
<mgedmin> hmm, apt purge grub-common seems very unnecessary in that answer
<mgedmin> I've one machine with luks, let me check if its grub config has anything special
<mgedmin> no
<miu5> and i have checked for  /lib/cryptsetup/askpass: not found sbin/cryptsetup:   , they do exist when i am in live usb
<mIk3_08> hi guys... is it okay to add ubuntu-iligan.com and i will just use a frame to display ubuntu.com website. The purpose of this is to organize people from iligan philippines to join us here in the community...
<mIk3_08> hi guys... is it okay to add ubuntu-iligan.com and i will just use a frame to display ubuntu.com website. The purpose of this is to organize people from iligan philippines to join us here in the community...
<miu5> mgedmin, yes i also checked another pc with luks, and dont see anything different in /boot
<mgedmin> miu5: it needs to exist in the initramfs -- check lsinitramfs /mnt/initrd.img
<mIk3_08> hi guys... is it okay to add ubuntu-iligan.com and i will just use a frame to display ubuntu.com website. The purpose of this is to organize people from iligan philippines to join us here in the community... will this be okay?
<ventura> ducasse: thx
<mgedmin> miu5: can you check if cryptsetup-initramfs was installed in your system?  e.g. ls /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/info/cryptsetup-initramfs.*
<mgedmin> (or chroot and do the usual apt policy cryptsetup-initramfs)
<miu5> should i do lsinitramfs /mnt/initrd.img  on the live usb ?
<ikarus987> hi guys i am new to linux, i was wondering if this video is good start to get my feets wet ?
<ikarus987> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBp0Rb-ZJak&t=5167s
<miu5> mgedmin, should i do lsinitramfs /mnt/initrd.img  on the live usb ?
<miu5> mgedmin, right now im chrooted into /mnt
<mgedmin> the important thing is to lsintramfs the /initrd.img in the chroot
<miu5> mgedmin, i did lsinitramfs /mnt/initrd.img inside the chroot,  and im getting /usr/bin/unmkinitramfs cannot open /mnt/initrd.img no such file
<dante-as> Hi guys, I am having some problems with dhcp on Hyper-V, OS Ubuntu 18.04
<dante-as> Someone available?
<miu5> mgedmin, why is it giving that error? anything else i can try?
<mgedmin> miu5: because you didn't read what I said: the path is /initrd.img in the chroot (and /mnt/initrd.img outside the chroot)
<mgedmin> and the other thing that I said was "can you check if cryptsetup-initramfs was installed in your system?  e.g. ls /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/info/cryptsetup-initramfs.*"
<mgedmin> which also assumed a shell outside the chroot, so remove /mnt from the path before you try it
<mgedmin> <mgedmin> (or chroot and do the usual apt policy cryptsetup-initramfs)
<miu5> sorry mgedmin i did that now, and it listed a very long list
<miu5> inside chroot
<mgedmin> I'm sorry, I'm not being explicit enough
<mgedmin> you had an error "/lib/cryptsetup/askpass: not found"
<mgedmin> I suggested you check if that file existed inside the initramfs image with lsinitramfs
<mgedmin> since the output is long and manually looking for it would be a pain
<mgedmin> try lsinitramfs /initrd.img | grep askpass
<miu5> ok let me try grepping for it
<mgedmin> I'm expecting it will produce no output because the file isn't there, like the error said
<mgedmin> but this allows us to be methodical and verify everything (grub might have used the wrong initramfs image maybe)
<miu5> mgedmin, yes you're right, no output. file not there
<mgedmin> right, so next question is: is the cryptsetup-initramfs package installed
<miu5> ok one sec
<mgedmin> (the askpass binary comes from the cryptsetup-run package, but cryptsetup-initramfs is responsible for copying it into the initramfs image)
<miu5> ok mgedmin in chroot, i did ls /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/info/cryptsetup-initramfs.* and nothing.   I also did ls /mnt/var/lib/dpkg/info/cryptsetup-* and only 3 packages were listed.  cryptsetup-bin.list, cryptsetup-bin.md5sums and cryptsetup-bin.postinst
<mgedmin> miu5: apt install cryptsetup-initramfs
<miu5> mgedmin, says unable to locate package
<mgedmin> miu5: what ubuntu version do you have?
<mgedmin> doh, it was added in 18.10; how was the initramfs configured in 18.04???
<miu5> 18.04 but its xubuntu (not that it makes any difference)
<mgedmin> the test system I have is 19.04
<miu5> i dont know how initramfs was configured in 18.04 ?
<mgedmin> ok, I have an 18.04 system (which doesn't use LUKS, but has the cryptsetup packages installed)
<mgedmin> /lib/cryptsetup/askpass is shipped by cryptsetup itself, and copied into the initramfs by ...
<mgedmin> ... the script shipped by cryptsetup itself, once again
<mgedmin> specifically, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot
<mgedmin> so, uh, weird
<mgedmin> ok, if you do update-initramfs -u -k all (inside the chroot)
<mgedmin> and then check lsinitramfs /initrd.img | grep askpass again
<mgedmin> will you see that the askpass was correctly installed?
<miu5> i have done that but it never made a difference, cause i rebooted and had the same issue previously. i did it now again and no, askpass still not there
<miu5> mgedmin
<mgedmin> do you have a /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook ?
<mgedmin> does it have any uncommented lines in it?
<mgedmin> oh, I should've asked before -- when you do the update-initramfs, you don't see any errors or messages mentioning cryptsetup?
<miu5> mgedmin, yes all lines are uncommented in conf-hook
<mgedmin> that is very strange, all lines are _commented_ in mine
<miu5> mgedmin, i see errors about the live USB that is inserted only
<miu5> sorry i meant all lines are COMMENTED out.
<mgedmin> heh
<mgedmin> what does your /etc/crypttab look like?
<miu5> mgedmin, crypttab has only one line of the drive with its uuid none luks,discard
<mgedmin> this is the point where I would start adding debug print statements into /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot to see why it decided cryptsetup was not needed in the initramfs
<mgedmin> but in order to save time and maybe get the system to boot how about if you uncommented the #CRYPTSETUP= line in /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook
<mgedmin> and set it to CRYPTSETUP=y
<mgedmin> and then ran update-initramfs -u -k all
<mgedmin> and then checked if initramfs has what it needs
<miu5> mgedmin, ok that worked. askpass is there now.
<mgedmin> try rebooting?
<miu5> oh mgedmin thank you im back in. but i dont understand what we just did
<miu5> did we basically force cryptsetup to run inside initramfs?
<miu5> mgedmin, must i also revert the CRYPTSETUP=y back to what it was or leave it that way for good?
<mgedmin> leave it, it won't hurt
<mgedmin> as long as you use LUKS for your root partition, initramfs needs to have cryptsetup in it
<mgedmin> for some reason the autodetection didn't work and I don't know why
<mgedmin> maybe because you ran update-initramfs in the live session?
<kenperkins> what is the discussion channel again for ubuntu?
<kenperkins> #ubuntu-discussion?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<mgedmin> maybe you can comment it out and run update-initramfs in your main system and then it'll autodetect correctly?
<mgedmin> but why risk it, if it works now
<kenperkins> ty
<miu5> mgedmin, do you mean if i did it in the live session as in the Live USB session before chrooting?
<miu5> mgedmin, because i did. do you think that caused an issue?
<miu5> mgedmin, if i do it in the main system now, how would i know it worked if askpass is already there??
<mgedmin> update-initramfs re-creates the initramfs image, so you could do the check with lsinitramfs|grep askpass again
<mgedmin> (and if it's missing, you can restore the CRYPTSETUP=y workaround and update-initramfs again)
<miu5> mgedmin, ok thats weird.  In the main system now... I commented out CRYPTSETUP=y and then update-initramfs -u -k all, then lsinitramfs /initrd.img | grep askpass  and it finds it.
<mgedmin> so autodetection works if you run update-initramfs after booting the full system, but not when you do it from a live session
<mgedmin> might be explained by the fact that / is not a crypt device in the live session, and the hook doesn't realize the crypt device on /mnt will be needed for the actual system boot?
<mgedmin> otoh the hook parses /etc/fstab in the chroot, not /proc/mounts, so it should figure things out
<mgedmin> I don't think I can reason this out from first principles
<miu5> mgedmin, Seems like you would have to force it in a live session the way we did, dont know if anyone else has experienced the same thing though.
<miu5> im going to save some time here and just blame the issue on the live session. lol
<miu5> mgedmin, thank you so much!! appreciate your help.
<fobo7> hi, how often i must update ubuntu on personal pc?
<fobo7> or i can off update?
<leftyfb> fobo7: you should try to stay current with the latest LTS release which is every 2 years. Or at least every other.
<lotuspsychje> fobo7: when updates are out= update
<Gusj> @leftyfb Thank you, what happens if you update and something breaks, how can you undo it?
<leftyfb> Gusj: depends on what broken and how
<leftyfb> Gusj: there is no "undoing" an install
<leftyfb> install/upgrade of the OS/release
<Gusj> @leftyfb I understand.. I found somewhere this 'apt--simulate' and when you install another driver and it goes wrong, how can you uninstall a driver or app?
<k_sze> Odd, I'm trying to build tmux 2.9a from source but I can't find the `aclocal` command.
<k_sze> (which is required in tmux's autogen.sh script.
<tomreyn> you can uninstall a debian package (deb), using apt (or dpkg, but apt is better): sudo apt remove packagename    (alternatively, to also remove configuration files: sudo apt purge packagename)
<tomreyn> Gusj: ^
<tomreyn> Gusj: if you prefer GUIs, you can do this using synaptic.
<Gusj> @tomreyn Thank you Tom, copied it and put it in my notes..
<leftyfb> Gusj: lets stick with problems you actually have. Not the infinite amount of problems you could possibly have
<wedr> Hello, I'm reading the manual for the "find". I'm confused about the -regex option. Does it allow RegExp2 or RegExp3 regex version? And if so, I can use whatever regex I specify that also works on JavaScript Regexes (that's the only thing I'm familiar with.)
<Gusj> @leftyfb I am learning, been wrestling with a not recognized keyboard and trackpad on a laptop for 2 weeks now, this is about a problem I currently have,
<tomreyn> Gusj: general documentation is available at https://help.ubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> Gusj: what exactly is the current problem you have?
<ioria> k_sze, automake ; Gusj what's the laptop model ?
<Gusj> @ioria Toshiba Satellite C55-A5105
<k_sze> ioria, odd, it's not listed: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=aclocal&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<k_sze> ioria, but indeed, installing automake gets me aclocal.
<ioria> Gusj, and please state again the problem and if the kb works in a livecd
<ioria> k_sze, ok
<tomreyn> wedr: see the description of the -regextype option in the find(1) man page
<Gusj> @leftyfb keyboard and trackpad recognized but not activate in the kernel.. have tried many things, grub commands, etc.. many things no it does not work in live boot, not in ubuntustudio 19.04, ubuntustudio 18.04, ubuntu 16.04, and currently what it has is lubuntu 18.04 lts
<wedr> tomreyn, Ah, thanks. Didn't know you need to specify regextype first
<leftyfb> Gusj: How do you install without a keyboard?
<ioria> ^
<Gusj> @tomreyn Tom eysterday the user 'TJ-' was helping me and he found this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195471  there is a patch there, so I installed generic Kernel with the help of 'TJ-' and @ioria and booted to it its 4.15 something and still same problem, I have the path that on this site says it should fix it but I do not know how to apply it, since it is sensitive I thought of waiting for TJ- but maybe you or @ioria can help me to tr
<Gusj> y it?
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195471 in Input Devices "Keyboard not working after resume with kernel 4.10.5" [Normal,New]
<Gusj> @leftyfb with usb and mouse keyboard
<leftyfb> Gusj: have you confirmed in the BIOS that the keyboard actually works at all?
<tomreyn> wedr: you don't need to specify it, but it provides choice on the type / implementation of regular expressions you prefer.
<Gusj> @tomreyn currenyl the only thing I can do with these comms in the grub /default: atkbd.reset=1 i8042.kbdreset=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1 acpi_osi=! \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\   is to change the brightness of the screen with the keyboard and also activate/deactivate wifi with FN special keys, that is it
<wedr> tomreyn, Thanks. It's sad I can't use ECMAscript Regex.
<Gusj> @leftyfb Yes been over the bios before I started the installations I had to install windows in order to update the bios, the original was 1.10 and I went up in steps until 1.40
<Gusj> @leftyfb really check the bios thoroughly, and did a reset of the machine as well, with power button press x amount of time, etc..
<ioria> Gusj, that toshiba is quite  old ; odd that the kb does not work at all
<tomreyn> wedr: i don't know which implementation ECMAscript uses. Does it actuall yhave its own, or does it just reuse one of the other ones?
<Gusj> @ioria yes it is.. but there seems to be a bug a tthe kernel level with the machine, becuase the machine recognizes them, it is after the problem, that is why we tried the generic kernel 4.15 yesterday as you helped me install it
<tomreyn> wedr: i guess the most classic one would be perl's
<Guest_8> Helo can someone help me with recovering encrypted home dir
<Gusj> @ioria there is a patch here, this is a link that @TJ- sent yesterday, can you show me how I can apply this patch? have never done this before and don't want to mess this up
<tomreyn> Gusj: i don't have time to look into this currently, maybe in ~ 5 hours if you'll still be around
<Gusj> @ioria here is the link of the BUG and PATCH  :    https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195471
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195471 in Input Devices "Keyboard not working after resume with kernel 4.10.5" [Normal,New]
<Gusj> @tomreyn Thank you Tom no prob, I really appreciate it :)
<ioria> Gusj, have you read the last comment in that bug report ?
<ioria> Gusj, and that looks like a suspend issue
<Gusj> @ioria yes I have, that is why we thought yesterday to install a generic kernel 4.15 since that is also suggested in the bug msgs, that a kernel pre 4.19 might work
<ioria> Gusj, 'After resuming the laptop, the keyboard is not working anymore', it means it normally works
<Guest_8> I am trying to recover an encrypted home dir but i think i have an issue with keyctl can someone help?
<ioria> Gusj, i don't think it's your same problem
<Gusj> @ioria Ahh you think it is not related to this, I thought that maybe would be good to try?
<newdimenson> Why am I seeing different results from du and right clicking on a directory? Results: https://imgur.com/a/k1wWkfH
<tomreyn> Guest_8: i don't have time to guide you noe, but look into ecryptfs-recover-private
<ioria> Gusj, sounds to me (apparentl) a bios issue
<Guest_8> I have done that before.
<Gusj> @ioria inside the bios, the laptop keyboard and trackpad work PERFECTLY
<Guest_8> I got to this point yesterday. there was a command to stop their being an issue with ecryptfs-recover-private not importing a key.
<tomreyn> <TJ-> Guest_8: you may also need to do, prior to ecryptfs-recover-private, "sudo keyctl link @u @s"
<ioria> Gusj, i read that, yes
<tomreyn> Guest_8: make sure you take notes.
<tomreyn> !ecryptfs | Guest_8
<ubottu> Guest_8: EcryptFS is a file system encryption. It is deprecated since Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, see bug 1756840 for details. Use full disk encryption (dmcrypt-luks) instead.
<Guest_8> success! thank you
<Gusj> @ioria yesterday while installing the generic Kernel 4.15 I had one error, this module? 'fnfxd.service' so after installationg, before I booted for first time, @TJ- suggested this: '"sudo systemctl mask fnfxd.service" to stop the service
<Gusj> @ioria which I did
<Gusj> @ioria ITs a Toshiba ACPI Daemon for Linux,
<ioria> yeah
<ioria> Gusj, can't you find a way to disable it in bios ?
<Gusj> @ioria but I did not reinstall the generic kernel after stopping the service is that something I could try?
<ioria> Gusj, can't you find a way to disable it in bios ?
<Gusj> @ioria The Special keys and put the keyboard to just norlam f1-f12?
<Gusj> @ioria there is a function inside the bios to turn of Special keys, should I try that and boot in the 4.15 kernel?
<Gusj> @ioria have tried that before to no effect, but with the current main kernel, not the generic one
<ioria> Gusj, paste cat /proc/cmdline
<Gusj> @ioria BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-5.0.0-29-generic root=/dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-root ro atkbd.reset=1 i8042.kbdreset=1 i8042.dumbkbd=1 acpi_osi=! "acpi_osi=Windows 2013"
<ioria> sy, brb
<Gusj> @ioria I have tried many many grub commands, with this combination ONLY: "The numlock does not stay permanently on on the keyboard, So the keyboard even though does not type it is not frozen, and I can change the brightness of the screen with special keys FN and turn wifi on/off THAT IS IT
<Gusj> @ioria have many lines commented out of all the grub commands and combinations I have tried, to keep track of what I have tried that does not work..
<Gusj> @ioria one or more commands allow me to use the keyboard and do those 2 things, without them not even that, so I am a little bit closer at least to resolving this
<Gusj> @ioria will try to turn of special keys in bios now and boot into the 4.15 to see if there is a difference
<Gusj> @ioria same result... the kernel sees them, assigns them both IRQ's and then this happens: " kernel: atkbd serio0: keyboard reset failed on isa0060/serio0"
<Gusj> @ioria Do you think to install that patch just to see if it has any effect on the situation?
<e01> hello, I have problem with the default apache2 in ubuntu18.04, I am adding Include /tmp/automatic-vhosts.d/*.conf to the conf file, but it seems it wont load anything
<ioria> Gusj, try first to reset the bios to defaults
<e01> any hints?
<Gusj> @ioria already tried that to no effect :(
<sarnold> e01: two guesses, first I think those conf files need to end with .conf second check dmesg or auditd logs for apparmor denials
<ioria> Gusj, did you install in efi mode ?
<Gusj> @ioria Yes I did in UEFI mode, there that other option CSM, but before it gave me an error botting it in CSM after the install in UEFI, should I try switching now and see?
<Gusj> @ioria I only see those two (2) options, UEFI and CSM
<ioria> Gusj, go in bios and select CSM legacy , boot the installer media in Legacy mode; if the kb does not work , switch again to efi
<ioria> Gusj, and disable Secure Boot, if any
<Gusj> @ioria thank you will try that right now, Secure boot has always been off
<e01> sarnold: no dmes info, but seems to be apparmor, because if I move the configuration to /usr/share/apache2 it works
<e01> sarnold: is there way to include my directory to the apparmor allowed paths?
<sarnold> e01: sorry, that took me a lot longer to track down than I expected..
<sarnold> e01: the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.apache2 profile has an #include <local/usr.sbin.apache2> line -- so you should be able to add thesee rules to /etc/apparmor.d/local/usr.sbin.apache2   /tmp/automatic-vhosts.d/ r, /tmp/automatic-vhosts.d/** r,
<Gusj> @ioria tried it to the same, kybd and trackpad do not work, had trouble getting back into bios but eventually made it, had before msgs that said: Intel PX@.2.1 PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM no bootable device, switched it back to UEFI now and botted good
<Gusj> @ioria while booting in CSM I got the same 5 lines that keep repeating everytime I switch to any TTY ctrl+alt+fX these lines about Bios: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rh2DSMrGhV/
<Gusj> @ioria those lines keep repeating, being output on the ttys by themselves, but the showed up clearly and big type now when I tried CSM boot with livecd
<Gusj> @ioria  ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve [\_TZ.THRM]etc.... and kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution faileetc....
<ioria> Gusj, honestly no idea
<Gusj> @ioria Can we try to apply that patch to see??
<ioria> Gusj, the patch you're talking about requires to recompile the kernel
<Gusj> @ioria can we do it on the generic one the 4.15xxxx so as not to do it on the main one?
<KoRRoS> Is this the right channel to ask question about troubleshooting apt?
<ioria> Gusj, no, you need the source
<sarnold> KoRRoS: quite possibly
<KoRRoS> have a strange issue with apt being unable to find packages on a disconnected mirror.
<Gusj> @ioria ahh I see.. I do not know how to do that :(
<KoRRoS> system is working fine for existing ubuntu 18.04 vm's but ones build from the 18.04.03 DVD don't seem to be able to find packages
<e01> sarnold: I don't have such file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.apache2
<sarnold> e01: hmm. what does aa-status report? are you sure apache2 is confined by apparmor?
<e01> sarnold: not included in the list
<ioria> Gusj, can i suggest the #linux channel ?
<sarnold> e01: ah
<Gusj> @ioria I thought it was a script that one ran..
<ioria> nope
<Gusj> @ioria thank you, could you later on if you are still here please guide me into applying this patch?
<ioria> Gusj, i told you you need to recompile the kernel
<Gusj> @ioria yes I read that, but I do not know how to apply the patch the steps, I imagine that one applies it and then recompiles it? I have no idea how to do that it is obvious to you not to me
<Gusj> @ioria trying to learn and this bug has been quite a learning experience as a beginner challenge, someone coming back to Linux
<ioria> Gusj, you can start here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<KoRRoS> any hints on troubleshooting apt and apt-get??  sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -o Debug::Acquire::http=true -f install isn't giving any info
<sarnold> KoRRoS: pastebinning the command you run and output you get is a good start
<Gusj> @ioria Thank  you will check that out, have to run but will be back later to try and do this, apply this path, thank you for your help
<ioria> Gusj,  no problem
<KoRRoS> @sarnold will get it together
<Vooloo> where has xorg.conf gone in 18.04?
<KoRRoS> apt troubleshooting help - https://pastebin.com/AWiVWUew
<KoRRoS> @Vooloo I only have the example in /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-18.04/xorg.conf
<za1b1tsu> Hey, anyone using the chromium beta with hardware acceleration enabled from the ppa saiarcot895/chromium-beta?
<sarnold> Vooloo: there isn't an xorg.conf necessary for most setups any more, check xorg.conf(5) manpage for information on where you can put fragments or a config if you need one
<ioria> Vooloo, ls ~/.local/share/xorg/
<sarnold> KoRRoS: have you apt update on this machine yet?
<KoRRoS> sarnold yes
<sarnold> KoRRoS: is this an amd64 machine? if not, do you have the architecture on your mirror?
<KoRRoS> yes .. it's an amd64 machine, not using the i386
<KoRRoS> and tried --allow-unauthenticated
<KoRRoS> but the weird part is older hosts ( deployed a month or so ago ) work fine
<KoRRoS> both working and broken are using the same /etc/apt/sources.list
<sarnold> KoRRoS: oh, I'm only now noticing that your apt policy output is for gnuchess but you've got the wget and apt install output for neovim
<sarnold> what's apt policy show for neovim on both the good machines and bad machines?
<KoRRoS> just showing I can pull the package from the repo
<KoRRoS> with wget
<KoRRoS> also this is a fresh install from ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<KoRRoS> sarnold the output of apt policy neovim on the working machine is as expected
<KoRRoS> sarnold the output on the broken machine is "N: Unable to locate package neovim"
<sarnold> KoRRoS: alright good good, how about grep neovim /var/lib/apt/lists/* ?
<mendi> why does ubuntu ship libre office? it's so troll
<mendi> I'm trying to replace the greek character alpha with literally the string "alpha" because I can't copy paste the unicode character for some reason
<c|oneman> wat
<mendi> and it's writing for me in greek
<KoRRoS> sarnold on the broken machine neovim doesn't exist and the working machine is exists in multiple files.
<mendi> https://i.imgur.com/SwktUR6.png
<mendi> the trolls from libreoffice team fulfilled their purpose I am mad lol
<magic_ninja> I would join #libre-office and ask about that. It probably thinks you are changing languages to greek.
<sarnold> KoRRoS: alright, so lets find out why .. ls -l on those files? maybe pastebin the apt update output, to see if there are errors there..
<mendi> any idea on why i cant copy paste unicode on bionic? https://i.imgur.com/SwktUR6.png
<KoRRoS> sarnold getting the info together, but see where your going.  apt update is not downloading the repo data from the ubunturepo
<mendi> installed gnome manually from cli
<mendi> i have the unity bar but it's gnome
<sarnold> mendi: that just looks like whatever font that is doesn't have a glyph. try installing a bunch more fonts?
<mendi> one particular that supports unicode? sarnold
<tomreyn> most do. Liberation Serif is one.
<mendi> how do I set it as a system font?
<tomreyn> where did you copy the alpha character from?
<sarnold> mendi: fonts-noto maybe?
<mendi> the libreoffice document that shows it fine tomreyn
<tomreyn> that's a .docx file. maybe in a different character encoding?
<tomreyn> https://i.imgur.com/jNO0BAO.png
<tomreyn> works fine on my 18.04
<mendi> I'm bionic too but i installed stuff manually
<mendi> 6.0.7.3 too
<tomreyn> "installed stuff manually" may be the issue then
<tomreyn> or the file you copy pasted from
<mendi> does fonts-noto replace the system font by default?
<tomreyn> there's the "Inster" -> "Special character" menu also
<mendi> sarnold
<tomreyn> there's the "Insert" -> "Special character" menu also
<tomreyn> you can also press ctrl-u, then type 251 and space to insert the alpha character (as seen on the special characters menu)
<mendi> thank you
<sarnold> mendi: no idea on 'system default' ends of questions. I'm just hoping that the libraries will try to use multiple fonts to satisfy missing glyphs
<mendi> well rebooting to find out thanks
<mendi> uhh guys
<mendi> rebooted after installing fonts-noto and this is what firefox looks like now https://i.imgur.com/x1PgEjJ.png
<danielrc14> hello, I broke python in ubuntu because I messed around with update-alternatives, I can't even access the terminal
<KoRRoS> sarnold all repo's are coming back Ign: .. https://pastebin.com/gLPDt0Fw
<mendi> apt remove python* ? danielrc14
<danielrc14> I open x term, executed python, and it says that /usr/bin/python3 was not found
<sarnold> mendi: firefox does similar for me when I resize monitors, a quick fullscreen and back usually sorts it out
<danielrc14> the python2 command is safe though
<mendi> woooooooooooooow magic sarnold
<sarnold> KoRRoS: Ign:44 http://ubunturepo.scloud.net/ubuntu bionic-updates/multiverse i386 Packages
<danielrc14> mendi are you sure that would work?
<sarnold> KoRRoS: note that there's about 50 instances of i386 on that page, are you SURE that it's an AMD64?
<danielrc14> isn't purge better?
<danielrc14> will I break anything if I remove or uninstall python?
<KoRRoS> well uname -a tesll me x86_64
<KoRRoS> sarnold uname -a tesll me x86_64
<sarnold> KoRRoS: and does dpkg-architecture agree?
<mendi> no luck with fonts-noto, https://i.imgur.com/2E7GVdL.png app is anki
<KoRRoS> sarnold that's in the dpkg-dev package
<danielrc14> can I just do apt remove python and then install it again?
<tomreyn> mendi: did you try the keyboard combo?
<mendi> python3*
<sarnold> KoRRoS: aha, how about dpkg --print-architecture ?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: removing python2 will break apt, don't do it
<mendi> apt supports asterisk afaik
<danielrc14> I just want to remove python3, that's the broken one
<KoRRoS> sarnold dpkg --print-architecture returns amd64
<sarnold> KoRRoS: curious. I wonder why it's all i386 in the output. pastebin your sources?
<danielrc14> sudo apt remove python3* returned "no matches found: python3*"
<sarnold> KoRRoS: sometimes an [arch ...] line of some sort can modify what arches are retrieved from mirrors
<tomreyn> danielrc14: first make sure alternatives are set properly for python (pointing to python2), then use apt to purge '*python3*'
<danielrc14> the "python" command is pointing to python 3
<mendi> wtf tomreyn that worked
<mendi> the alpha in the document is not really greek alpha
<KoRRoS> sarnold well that is weird.. cause I scp'd the /etc/apt/sources.list from a known good machine, working on the pastebin
<danielrc14> when I write "python" it says "bad interpreter: /usr/bin/python3: no such file or directory
<tomreyn> danielrc14: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -ds
<danielrc14> that command fails too, it says /usr/bin/python3: no such file or directory
<danielrc14> I'm in ubuntu 16.04
<sarnold> danielrc14: here's what I've got on disco http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vYp5mWNW3C/ and on bionic http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HbXDhtvk4w/
<sarnold> oh..
<sarnold> wow, my 16.04 lts machine doesn't have python2 at all. funny.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: grep ^PRETTY /etc/os-release
<danielrc14> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS"
<KoRRoS> sarnold ok.. I added [arch=amd64] to all the sources line and it worked
<tomreyn> danielrc14: ls -l /etc/alternatives/*python* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<KoRRoS> sarnold how can I automate this workaround
<KoRRoS> sarnold seems that an install is pinning to i386, I can blow this box away and see if I can recreate the issue
<sarnold> KoRRoS: strange; I'm not sure where else apt would have decided to use the wrong arch :/
<danielrc14> tomreyn it returned "https://termbin.com/tfeh"
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so that'S the alternative option you added, i assume?
<danielrc14> nope, let me get the commands I wrote
<danielrc14> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python3 python /usr/bin/python 10
<danielrc14> sudo update-alternatives --remove python /usr/bin/python
<danielrc14> then again: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python3 python /usr/bin/python 10
<KoRRoS> sarnold let me try to recreate the problem to make sure it's not just something dump i did in testing.
<danielrc14> and then: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python3 10
<KoRRoS> sarnold  will report back thank you for guiding me to the problem!
<danielrc14> after that I couldn't even start the terminal
<sarnold> KoRRoS: cool, good luck, happy hunting :)
<danielrc14> I thought I knew what I was doing, but I obviouslt wasn't :(
<miu5> hi, when i do sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2 on my main system the windows entry disappears, then i have to boot from live CD to redo update-grub or update-grub2 and then it reappears. can anyone tell me why this happens and how to make the Windows entry be persistent on the main system after running update-grub or update-grub2
<tomreyn> danielrc14: no you didn't. do not touch the system wide python on ubuntu. never. there's no need to do that. youz can co-install python3 but don't change those default paths. you can do what you need to do in virtualenvs and within a restricted users' scope, or in a (lxd?) container.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: please post:  for pypath in $(which python python2.7 python2 python3.6 python3); do echo $pypath: $(readlink -vf $pypath 2>&1); done 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<danielrc14> tomyreyn: https://termbin.com/xqsq
<danielrc14> that's all it returned
<tomreyn> danielrc14: hmm either i missed to quote properly or you didn't paste proeprly.  give me a minute
<tomreyn> try this: for pypath in $(which python python2.7 python2 python3.6 python3); do echo "$pypath: $(readlink -vf $pypath 2>&1)"; done 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> oh wait you have aliases as well
<danielrc14> yep
<tomreyn> alias | grep python | nc termbin.com 999
<miu5> did i mention i also lose grub in the process when running update-grub from main system? yea that too
<tomreyn> alias | grep python | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> danielrc14: the latter place
<danielrc14> https://termbin.com/v0n1
<danielrc14> :(
<tomreyn> danielrc14: can you unset the "python" alias for now?
<danielrc14> how do I do that?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: unalias python
<danielrc14> done
<tomreyn> then verify it's gone:  alias | grep python
<danielrc14> I had another alias, and I unaliased that too just in case
<danielrc14> now alias | grep python doesn't return anything
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so now:  which python python2.7 python2 python3.6 python3 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<danielrc14> it still returns a termbin url, should I check other aliases?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: no, please show the url
<danielrc14> https:termbin.com/vbi0
<danielrc14> https://termbin.com/vbi0, sorry
<danielrc14> I can't copy from x term
<super_koza> Hi! I need help installing Ubuntu. I already had a dual boot with Win 10 and now I wanted to do a new install. I have downloaded 18.04 LTS but on when booting I get error "Couldn't get UEFI db list".
<lordcirth> super_koza, you may need to disable/change Secure Boot settings
<tomreyn> danielrc14: in the future, try marking text in the terminal, then ctrl-shift-c to copy from the terminal (and ctrl-shift-v to paste there)
<tomreyn> danielrc14: here's the expected output: https://termbin.com/13k5
<miu5> hi, when i do sudo update-grub or sudo update-grub2 on my main system the windows entry disappears, then i have to boot from live CD to redo update-grub or update-grub2 and then it reappears. can anyone tell me why this happens and how to make the Windows entry be persistent in grub on the main system after running update-grub or update-grub2?
<super_koza> lordcirth, I alredy had a dual boot setup, so the secure boot option is disabled.
<lordcirth> super_koza, ok. Did you download the 18.04.3 ISO?
<danielrc14> ctrl-shift-c doesn't work in my x term
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so you're missing "python" and "python3" currently
<super_koza> I was googling a bit and people were writing that the kernel seems to be doing the key checks even though it shouldn't.
<super_koza> lordcirth, I think I did. I downloaded the current version available from the website.
<lordcirth> super_koza, I did find this: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1497559
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1497559 in kernel ""MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list"" [Unspecified,Closed: currentrelease]
<tomreyn> danielrc14: then just mark text to copy and middle mouse key to paste
<lordcirth> Fixed in 4.15.10, apparently
<lordcirth> super_koza, can you link me to the exact ISO you downloaded?
<danielrc14> it worked
<danielrc14> so what do I do now?
<super_koza> lordcirth, ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<super_koza> I have seen that website, but I can't use the patch they suggested as I can't install ubuntu at all or live boot.
<lordcirth> super_koza, I'm booting that ISO now to get the kernel version
<miu5> so i dont know why grub2 detects the windows entry in live system but not in main. /etc/grub.d doesnt have windows in there at all on main system
<super_koza> lordcirth, I guess I could get a newer version of Ubuntu... :D
<ioria> lordcirth, should be linux-image-5.0.0-23-generic
<super_koza> Unfortunately I have no idea what version I used to jave...
<lordcirth> super_koza, ioria indeed it is
<miu5> could anyone please help? thanks
<lordcirth> So it's probably not this same bug.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: you need to remove all python* alternatives.
<lordcirth> super_koza, 19.04 has 5.0 as well, that probably wouldn't help. You could try installing 18.04.0 and not upgrading to the HWE kernel?
<danielrc14> how do I do that?
<tomreyn> danielrc14:      ls -l /etc/alternatives/*python*     should return nothing
<lordcirth> super_koza, if that fixes it, then you should look into filing an Ubuntu bug.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: you can use the update-alternatives utility. it has a man page. do you know what man pages are, yet?
<tomreyn> !man | danielrc14
<ubottu> danielrc14: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> danielrc14: if you'r enot into man pages, yet, read up on iut later, and just run    update-alternatives --help    now. see which options you could run it with to remove all the python* alternatives
<danielrc14> so, it would be "update-alternatives --remove-all python*", right?
<super_koza> I'm so sad because of this. Damn, I had a working and up-to-date system...
<tomreyn> danielrc14: with sudo probably, and i'm not sure it will work like this, but do try it.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: there's also --verbose
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so i suggest you try:   sudo update-alternatives --verbose --remove-all 'python*'
<tomreyn> danielrc14: those ticks around    ypthon*   are important to prevent the shell from expanding it to pythin* files in your current working directory before it's passed to the update-alternatives command
<danielrc14> tomreyn update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python*
<ioria> super_koza, 'MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI db list ' should not be fatal ('cause i get it too in my dmesg)
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so this error message suggests that update-alternatives does not know how to interpret the asterisk. you will need to specify the targets individually
<danielrc14> btw, the ls command you said returned this: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 oct  2 13:46 /etc/alternatives/python -> /usr/bin/python
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so "python" is an alternative 'name' you want to remove
<tomreyn> ... from the alternatives system
<danielrc14> so it should be: sudo update-alternatives --verbose --remove 'python' '/usr/bin/python'?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: you can try this, or you can remove the 'python' group from the alternatives system entirely.
<danielrc14> tomreyn: update-alternatives: error: cannot stat file '/usr/bin/python': Too many levels of symbolic links
<tomreyn> danielrc14: try this: sudo update-alternatives --verbose --remove-all 'python'
<danielrc14> same response, too many levels of symbolic links
<sarnold> I have to say that it is probably a gigantic mistake to use update-alternatives for python; you shouldn't be fiddling with which interpreter gives you python or python2 or python3 or whatever. it's all insanely brittle and you don't need to go around deliberately provoking it :)
<tomreyn> we're removing it. but it shouldn't have been done in the first place, yes.
<danielrc14> yep, I know I messed it up
<sarnold> aha okay, so this is done in the effort of removing it, not fixing it. cool cool
<sarnold> can this be fixed with a big pile of rm -f /etc/alternatives/python and so on?
<tomreyn> removing the symlink is just part of it, you'd also need to have update-alternatives unlearn the available 'python's
<tomreyn> whic i think     sudo update-alternatives --remove-all python    will do
<danielrc14> tomreyn it returns the same: update-alternatives: error: cannot stat file '/usr/bin/python': Too many levels of symbolic links
<tomreyn> danielrc14: what's the output of    ls -lah /usr/bin/python
<danielrc14> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 oct  2 13:46 /usr/bin/python -> /etc/alternatives/python
<tomreyn> danielrc14: what's the output of    ls -lah /usr/bin/python2.7
<danielrc14> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3,4M ago 22 15:43 /usr/bin/python2.7
<tomreyn> danielrc14: sudo rm /usr/bin/python; sudo ln -s python2.7 /usr/bin/python
<humpled> ooh decimal comma
<danielrc14> now if I do python it's python2
<danielrc14> and its working
<tomreyn> danielrc14: sudo update-alternatives --remove-all python
<danielrc14> update-alternatives: warning: alternative /usr/bin/python3 (part of link group python) doesn't exist; removing from list of alternatives
<tomreyn> danielrc14:   ls -lh /usr/bin/python* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<danielrc14> https://termbin.com/m0x1
<Vooloo> where is this? Not on my installation https://i.stack.imgur.com/0LGWc.png
<Vooloo> oh seems to be some kind of extension
<tomreyn> danielrc14: okay, i guess you're good.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: you still have leftover python3 binaries in place, though, you should reinstall those package, and purge them again
<tomreyn> danielrc14: or you could remove the binaries which     dpkg -S /usr/bin/python*     cannot attribute
<tomreyn> just leaving unpackaged executables in the path would be bad, since they'll get outdated and become vulnerabilities.
<danielrc14> so, I should do: sudo apt-get install python3, and then: sudo apt-get purge python3?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: start with   dpkg -S /usr/bin/python*   see if it prints a link   "package: file" for every file
<tomreyn> linE, not linK, sorry
<danielrc14> python-minimal: /usr/bin/python2python2.7-minimal: /usr/bin/python2.7python2.7-dev: /usr/bin/python2.7-configpython-dev: /usr/bin/python2-configpython3.5-minimal: /usr/bin/python3.5python3.5-dev: /usr/bin/python3.5-configpython3.5-minimal: /usr/bin/python3.5mpython3.5-dev: /usr/bin/python3.5m-configpython3.6-minimal:
<danielrc14> /usr/bin/python3.6python3.6-dev: /usr/bin/python3.6-configpython3.6-minimal: /usr/bin/python3.6mpython3.6-dev: /usr/bin/python3.6m-configpython3-dev: /usr/bin/python3-configpython3-minimal: /usr/bin/python3mpython3-dev: /usr/bin/python3m-configpython-dev: /usr/bin/python-config
<tomreyn> !paste | danielrc14
<ubottu> danielrc14: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danielrc14> sorry https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2PsBpwCZF4/
<humpled> learned to copy and paste from xterm then  :D
<tomreyn> danielrc14: okay these executable files are all tracked by dpkg, then you should be good.
<danielrc14> cool
<danielrc14> tomreyn so, what should I do now?
<tomreyn> humpled: please save the energy for helping others.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: up to you. enjoy your life, plant a tree, find new friends, something like this maybe.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: is there something you wanted to make work which we did not achieve, yet?
<danielrc14> yeah, I need python3
<danielrc14> thanks a lot btw
<tomreyn> danielrc14: sudo apt install python3-minimal
<danielrc14> tomreyn that didn't installed anything
<tomreyn> danielrc14: purge and reinstall it
<danielrc14> it returned this when I purged it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pX7PJ7xFCt/
<danielrc14> didn't paste the whole it
<danielrc14> thing*
<sarnold> you missed the part the errors
<tomreyn> danielrc14: oh my we need yet to fix apt, i guess
<tomreyn> danielrc14: sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> danielrc14: and post all output, including errors / warnings, please
<Vooloo> I'm trying to run fsck in recovery mode on my /dev/sda1 but I can't because it is mounted. When I try umount /dev/sda1 it says that wont work either. What do?
<danielrc14> tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rrZB2RJpys/
<Gusj> @tomreyn Hi Tom, do you think you could help me apply this patch? https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195471 @ioria told me I would have to recompile the kernel but I don't know what steps to take to apply this patch, I downloaded yesterday the generic 4.15 one since on this bug report they say pre 4.19 kernels the problem was less, but I am out of ideas of what other things to try with my situation, no keyboard and trackpad laptop
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195471 in Input Devices "Keyboard not working after resume with kernel 4.10.5" [Normal,New]
<Gusj> @tomreyn At the present moment, with some grub commands, I can turn the brightness up/down and wifi on/off with FN key, that is all that works on the keyboard, they both get their IRQ serio: "i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1", "serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12" but then it says  i8042: Can't write CTR while closing AUX port,  i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port
<tomreyn> danielrc14: so py3clean can't be found by the postinst / prerm scripts. is it where it should be?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(which py3clean 2>&1; ls -l /usr/bin/py3clean 2>&1;)
<danielrc14> tomreyn it returned: https://termbin.com/rwb2
<tomreyn> Gusj: please post all of what you tried so far and information onyour ubuntu installation to the pastebin. but i'm not sure i can personally help anytime soon.
<super_koza> lordcirth, it turns out to be a problem with my nvidia GPU
<lordcirth> super_koza, interesting
<super_koza> I have taken it out and was able to boot into the system
<super_koza> now the question is, how do I install the drivers? :D
<super_koza> can I do that without the GPU in the PC?
<lordcirth> You can, yeah
<super_koza> I remember that there was something about nomodeset or something similar...
<super_koza> I am talking about Nvidia GPU
<lordcirth> You won't be able to get ubuntu-drivers to do it for you, but you can just install nvidia-3xx
<tomreyn> danielrc14: now i'm a little puzzled since py3clean is clearly where it should be, but the scripts still wont find it. if you run     alias | grep py   does this output anything?
<danielrc14> nope
<tomreyn> danielrc14: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/python3-distupgrade.prerm | nc termbin.com 9999
<danielrc14> https://termbin.com/j8ou
<tomreyn> danielrc14: ok, can you remove your python alias   python=python3   if that's defined in your users' login scripts (dotfiles), then log out and log in again?
<danielrc14> how do I check that?
<tomreyn> danielrc14: also clean up anything about python* or py2* or py3* there and in /etc/environment.
<tomreyn> danielrc14: you look at them, in a text viewer, such as 'less'. see ~/.*{profile,rc}
<ArthurStrong> Hi guys. This may sounds ridiculous. But. I've got on old mp3 player. That doesn't sort mp3 files. It displays them in order that was written on FAT32 flash. I've found several FAT sorting utils, but they are not working. So far - can I sort mp3 files in my directory on ext3 partition? So that "ls -U" will shows them in sorted (by filename) order? So that I can write them in this order to FAT32 flash?
<lordcirth> ArthurStrong, you shouldn't have to sort them on ext4, just copy them back in alphabetical order
<ArthurStrong> lordcirth: how? "cp" doesn't sort them while copying. Nor rsync.
<lordcirth> ArthurStrong, echo * | xargs -n1 -I{} cp ./{} /mp3
<danielrc14> tomreyn I checked those files I didn't found anything
<lordcirth> er, with a sort in the middle
<ArthurStrong> lordcirth: ah, OK. thanks for the idea
<lordcirth> ArthurStrong, echo * | sort | xargs -n1 -I{} cp ./{} /mp3
<danielrc14> I'll log out and in now
<tomreyn> ok
<ArthurStrong> lordcirth: can I do so for many nested folders, with one-liner?
<lordcirth> ArthurStrong, yeah, you can use 'find' instead
<ArthurStrong> lordcirth: thanks again
<Syzygy> I just installed ubuntu on my tablet (Linux on Dex) and now I don't have internet. ifconfig shows that I have a wifi IP
<lordcirth> no problem
<lordcirth> Syzygy, I don't believe Linux on Dex would be supported here.
<Syzygy> It's still ubuntu :/
<lordcirth> There are a lot of Ubuntu-based distros, but they are not ubuntu
<Sven_vB> how can I get an on screen numpad? is there a numpad-only layout for the "onscreen" on-screen keyboard?
<Gusj> @tomreyn Here it is a tried to condense the situation as best as I can, it has been so many false attempts and trials.. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTtFm6rs6v/
<tomreyn> danielrc14: i'm almost falling asleep here, you may need to continue this with someone elses' help. i suggest you "sudo -i", so that you can temporarily work as the root user, then ensure you can run "py3clean --version" and that it reports it is "py3clean 3.5.1-3" (or at least *some* python 3.x), and you     apt install --reinstall python3-minimal    then    dpkg --configure -a     then    apt -f --install    and share the outputs of these
<tomreyn> commands here with the others.
<Sven_vB> oh sorry I totally misread. the OSK is called "onboard". I'll ask my search engine again.
<tomreyn> Gusj: that's a nice summary. but i'm afraid i need to look into this the other day. i've been helping daniel with his broken python installation for a while now.
<Gusj> @tomreyn No problem Tom I understand, Hope that someone else can help me, if not until next time you are available thank you
<tomreyn> Gusj: if you can't get help with it here now, try also in ##linux
<Syzygy> lordcirth, I'm pretty sure this is still an ubuntu image though. It says so when I do cat /etc/os-release
<lordcirth> Syzygy, respins usually do
<Gusj> @tomreyn No problem will do that, the crazy thing is that on that bugzilla post, I see some people that had the keyboard working and still had the msg "i8042: Can't reactivate AUX port"
<Sven_vB> still can't find any numpad-only layout for onboard. :(
<hackatheos_> Heyo can someone wqlk me through ghost-phisher use on ubuntu
<hackatheos_> For research purposes
<Vooloo> when I run fsck it says 0.9% non-contiguous ... how do I fix that?
<hackatheos_> Why cant apt-get get frontend lock (says may be in use elsewhere?)
<EriC^^> hackatheos_: try "ps aux | grep dpkg"
<hackatheos_> Hey thanks that worked
<fred1807> I hame the pub key of my notebook in my vps autthorized keys, Yet I am getting permission denied when trying to ssh ... Strange is that it WAS working until yesterday
<Sven_vB> hackatheos_, usually this happens when a scheduled task from update-notifier scans for available updates
<fred1807> Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/username
<EriC^^> fred1807: do you have another user you can ssh as? or some vnc or so
<sarnold> fred1807: ssh is very particular about permissions on home directory, .ssh directory, authorized_keys file. they must all be perfect.
<super_koza> OK, secure boot **MUST** be on for NVidia GPUs...
<fred1807> EriC^^: Yes, I can ssh via web terminal, from google cloud interface
<EriC^^> fred1807: try "stat /home/yourusername" and paste the results
<fred1807> Access: (0600/drw-------)
<EriC^^> fred1807: it's missing the +x
<fred1807> how do I add the +x ?
<EriC^^> fred1807: chmod 700 /home/yourusername
<guntbert> EriC^^: won't he need   sudo?
<EriC^^> if he's not logged in as the user yeah
<fred1807> thank you
<EriC^^> no problem
<fred1807> even strictmodes no   on sshd_config, was enough
<fred1807> was not enough
<fred1807> I could not connect until chmod 700
<guntbert> fred1807: sshd should be very strict in this case - even on a machine where you hope to be the only user
<EriC^^> especially if you hope to be the only user ;)
<fred1807> yes, I was just trying to get back on it lol
<PiOjitoh> good afternoon I have an error in ubuntu I currently have Ubuntu 16.04 and I want to install one of the new versions, I put sudo do-release-upgrade (says that command does not exist)
<Ben64> PiOjitoh: maybe you don't have ubuntu?
<tonyt> PiOjitoh: follow https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-to-18-04-lts-using-terminal/
<tonyt> that should get it done
<PiOjitoh> Ben64 If I have Ubuntu ._.
<Ben64> maybe you have mint or another derivative
<PiOjitoh> tonyt Thanks, I am already updating
<tonyt> k
<MasterPiece> Hi
<MasterPiece> Nobody asking question?! Okay! I have one!
<MasterPiece> I need an extra support on askubuntu, Where can I have it?
<Ben64> what
<MasterPiece> is anyone from askubuntu here?
<Ben64> this is ubuntu support, not website support. if you have an ubuntu support question, ask it
<OerHeks> askubuntu is a forum, this is irc support
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, Thank you for being 10y on IRC, did you celebrate it two weeks ago?
<OerHeks> MasterPiece, yes, 2009 was a great year for ubuntu
<OerHeks> but how can we help you with askubuntu?
<MasterPiece> OerHeks, I'm trying to find someone from askubuntu on IRC
<Ben64> just ask the question already
<MasterPiece> Ben64, Yours will be in 3 months, Don't forget to celebrate ;)
<Ben64> what's your deal
<MasterPiece> Ben64, after 9y and 40w! you are asking for meaning of strange yet?!
<MasterPiece> Hey, guys, Is anyone from askubuntu HERE??
<Ben64> ask the question to find out
<gry> MasterPiece: maybe, why do you ask?
<MasterPiece> I want some help to recover my account, I just deleted my email address and cannot get recover instructions via email, but I can prove that I'm the owner of account
<MasterPiece> Its also possible to see there is no instruction on YaHoo to recover an deleted account for more than 90 days
<MasterPiece> a deleted*
<Ben64> https://askubuntu.com/contact
<MasterPiece> Ben64, are you from askubuntu?!
<kadiro> That's why it is a bad idea to have yahoo as an email
<Ben64> MasterPiece: yes
<MasterPiece> kadiro, YES! :D
<MasterPiece> Ben64, Oh dude! you are very cool! your patience is awful :D
<Ben64> You need to learn how to use irc to get help
<Ben64> I suggest this https://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc/
<sarnold> MasterPiece: this may help you http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<MasterPiece> I know that boring staffs, but the silence of #ubuntu is very very odd! I just want to find out is anybody acting here or not whom I find you guys :D Good to read your messages yet!
<jeremyb> MasterPiece: This channel is for Ubuntu support not askubuntu support
<MasterPiece> jeremyb, You have know idea of what I'm talking about :D,
<OerHeks> his Q was valid, i guess
<DalekSec> MasterPiece: Specifically, this is another support medium, like AskUbuntu, to answer questions about Ubuntu as an OS.  Please read https://askubuntu.com/contact for how to contact AskUbuntu admins/mods.
<DalekSec> OerHeks: But we're not really able to re-set his account or anything.  We can just point him where he should go for that.
<OerHeks> correct, Ben64 gave him a good answer to do so
<Ben64> but it's really not on topic here ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<MasterPiece> I'm very happy to hear your sounds, I think we should try to not be like a bot! OerHeks and Ben64 thank you guys for being a human kind alive :)
#ubuntu 2019-10-03
<donofrio> does anyone have/use vmware intelligent hub/airwatch?
<OerHeks> nope, why would we?
<sarnold> eh you never know, sometimes folks have excess money on their hands..
<hackatheos_> Lol
<hackatheos_> Anybody familiar with Ghost Phisher?
<Sven_vB> hackatheos_, it might help to post a link to the project site. some people might recognize it when they see it. also you might need to pose a more interesting question to motivate more people to take the effort and type a reply.
<Sven_vB> oh I see it's about the wifi AP faker from Kali Linux. for a walkthrough, you'd probably better ask YouTube than #ubuntu.
<Sven_vB> (website: https://tools.kali.org/information-gathering/ghost-phisher )
<Sven_vB> (probably upstream website: https://n0where.net/ghost-phisher )
<naribia> i built a new pc, msi mpg x570 gaming edge wifi mobo, amd rysen 5, and a 250gb ssd, i am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 via usb stick, and both the usb and the ubuntu i had already on the ssd get stuck in a loop, it is unable to load and im wondering if anyone can help me
<naribia> keeps going back to grub menu after ubuntu loading screen (for both usb and ssd)
<naribia> my only guess right now is that it is some kind of uefi settings i need to change
<naribia> it is in ahci mode
<OerHeks> naribia, step 1: check the mobo vendor for bios updates, step 2; i think you need the UEFI manual
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<naribia> i just updated the mobo
<OerHeks> oke
<Bashing-om> naribia: Ryzen had some issues that AMD putout patches that some manufactueres implimented - Kernel 5.3 (19.10) has improved the support a lot.
<naribia> ubuntu 19.10?
<OerHeks> yes, now in beta, release in a few weeks
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ 19.10 as updated today
<OerHeks> it exceeds 2 gb usb sticks :-(
<naribia> alright, I'll give that a try
 * OerHeks is going to miss the red friend of 2 gb imagination, used since 2009
<Sven_vB> guess I'll have to look for a more lightweight live CD soon then, so I can debootstrap Ubuntu from there.
<Sven_vB> actually, can I boot the ubuntu server install image 1) with casper persistence? 2) into a just shell?
<Sven_vB> *just a
<Sven_vB> dash is fine, too
<Sven_vB> is there a way to download just the initramfs + kernel of the current beta live CD?
<lordcirth__> Sven_vB, #ubuntu+1
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<dak0> hi
<lordcirth__> dak0, hi
<Sven_vB> in xenial and bionic, is casper persistence limited to the livecd kernel or can I boot the installed versions with casper-rw overlayed?
<dak0> Anyone here has  GNC 1 amd gpu?
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, livecd has no persistence, this article tells you what to do, to get it https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051543/how-to-make-a-live-ubuntu-18-04-usb-with-a-persistent-storage-of-more-than-4gb
<OerHeks> or something like this https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<Sven_vB> OerHeks, right, sorry. I meant a live CD booted with "persistence" kernel param while there is a suitable casper-rw file on another ext3 partition that is available at boot time.
<lordcirth__> dak0, please ask your actual question
<OerHeks> Sven_vB, interesting, never heard of such option exists
<OerHeks> any url i can read?
<Sven_vB> actually now that I reread your reaction and my question, I makes me doubt whether I use the original live CD kernel.
<OerHeks> early wubi installers asked for permission to write a /tmp file as swap, iirc
<gry> dak0, maybe; why do you ask?
<naribia> ubuntu 19.10 gives me the same problem, stuck in a loop of ubuntu trying to load and the grub menu
<Bashing-om> naribia: What graphic's card do you have ?
<naribia> Bashing-om: rx 580
<fairuz> Good day people
<Bashing-om> naribia: No other thoughts as that AMD card's driver is in the kernel and should "just work" :(
<Sven_vB> since https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence only mentions "kernel" those few times, it seems indeed the live CD kernel does ship with persistence by default.
<OerHeks> no, there is no persistence part on the iso.
<Sven_vB> for me it's a mystery why then it won't offer people a little GUI to create a casper-rw on theit existing FAT/NTFS/whatever supported partition, and next time they boot their live CD, offer to boot with persistence. GRUB is mighty enough to detect casper-rw files and adjust its menu.
<OerHeks> that would be silly, on dvd
<OerHeks> it is all manual, as your url says too
<Sven_vB> I'm talking about kernel support. not whether Ubuntu exposes it to users by default.
<Sven_vB> even that URL mentions you can store casper-rw on a harddisk
<OerHeks> oh i see, the kernel-module itself
<Sven_vB> yeah. whether we expose it to end users is a matter of user-friendliness. that's not my current concern. :)
<Sven_vB> I mean SuperGrub can easily be modified to enhance Ubuntu with all of the above, so now that I verified my original question was valid, let's focus on whether the installed kernel can use casper. meanwhile I found a spare machine so I guess I'll just boot it and try.
<k_sze> I have this newish Dell Inspiron 14 5000 laptop. I installed Ubuntu 18.04 on it and the CPUs and the fan seem to be running at max speed even though the computer is mostly idling.
<k_sze> How do I fix that?
<k_sze> Do I use Ubuntu Studio Controls??
<Sven_vB> fans running doesn't necessarily mean CPUs are runnig max. however, if they are, it might be a good reason to have the fans run as well. :)
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Sven_vB> on bionic, my "persistence" argument seems to have been ignored. now installing package "casper", my initrd is rebuilt, so I guess I didn't have persistence support until now.
<Sven_vB> oh of course, it needs squashfs or similar to boot from. yeah. I forgot that detail.
<Sven_vB> so it seems it's not as easy as I had hoped, to add a casper-rw overlay to a regular, installed Ubuntu.
<hiphop-openbox> hi
<hiphop-openbox> anyone use flatpak to install discord?
<OerHeks> no, use snap.
<naribia> what does "ahci controller unavailable" mean?
<Bashing-om> baraba: AHCI: Advanced Host Controller Interface - required for newer hardwares - ensure you have it enabled in bios.
<Bashing-om> naribia: ^^ sorry baraba - not paying attention againtomy tabbing.
<naribia> Bashing-om: it is enabled, i am unable to boot ubuntu, keeps saying ahci controller unavailable (among other things)
<Bashing-om> naribia: Sorry - I have no direct Ryzen experience :(
<k_sze> OerHeks, I did use lm-sensors to get the CPU temperatures and fan speed.
<k_sze> Actually, something doesn't feel right about all of this.
<k_sze> the CPU is an Intel i7-8565U (a mobile chip), lscpu says it's running at 700 MHz, but I have air conditioning around 26 degrees celcius and the CPU temperatures are still around 65 degrees celsius.
<k_sze> meanwhile, the fan is running at 5.7k RPM
<tomreyn> Gusj: your post at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTtFm6rs6v/ says you upgraded the BIOS from version 1.10 to 1.40. The latest version is 1.50 (select "Windows 10" OS, "Drivers & Updates" tab, "BIOS" filter at https://support.dynabook.com/support/modelHome?freeText=1200007943&osId=3333785 - a direct link is https://support.dynabook.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=4006302&pf=true ). i suggest you try this one instead, and retest without any
<tomreyn> extra kernel parameters. if, after testing, it seems that the earlier bios version (1.10) worked better, consider downgrading to that.
<tomreyn> Gusj: while on v1.50, try at least booting the ubuntu 18.04.*3* installer in both uefi and CSM modes.
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hi tom, When I tried updating to 1.50 I downloaded it and it gave me always an error, that the bios was wrong for the machine, even though I downloaded it several times from the toshiba and the dyna... website with the exact model of my laptop
<tomreyn> other than that, also consider selling this laptop and replacing it by another pre-owned one which has better linux compatibility (lenovo T and P series can be a good choice).
<tomreyn> Gusj: were you already running bios 1.40 then?
<Gusj> tomreyn: tried UEFI boot and CSM and the reuslt is the same
<tomreyn> the upgrade from 1.40 to 1.50 may work while the upgrade from 1.10 to 1.50 did not.
<Gusj> tomreyn: no at first 1.10 and I installed 1.30, then 1,.40 with 1.50 I always got that error that it was the wrong bios for my machine somehting liek that and it excited the install
<tomreyn> https://content.us.dynabook.com/content/support/downloads/scjev150.exe is the direct download. it contains an iso file you can write to a usb stick and boot from.
<Gusj> tomreyn: no I did not upgrade from 1.10 to 1.50, I went from .10 to .30, and then .40, the same order sas they appear on that toshiba page
<tomreyn> ok, and you installed it using the iso, or using windows?
<Gusj> tomreyn: using windows
<Gusj> tomreyn: the 1.50 gave me that error
<tomreyn> hmm, i don't know what else to try. you could file a bug against ubuntu, and then file another upstream (against linux). but really the main issue seems to be the buggy firmware.
<tomreyn> it IS a regression though if it worked fine on earlier linux versions - did it?
<Gusj> tomreyn: I livedbooted Ubuntu 16.04 and it had the same problem...
<tomreyn> Gusj: so linux never actually worked well on this system?
<Gusj> tomreyn: NO not that I have seen
<tomreyn> Gusj: so then i'd say consider replacing the laptop, it's the most promising option for you.
<Gusj> tomreyn: Booted now without any kernel params, nd the keyboard is worse, no change of brigthness with FN key and wifi off/on and the numlock light stays ON which means it is frozen, when it has the kernel params that I wourked out at least I know it is not frozen
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tenagra says that this has nothing to do with the ACPI errors I se while it is booting.. do you agree that this does not have to do with ACPI, he says that because I have the correct functionality with USB mouse and trackpad
<Gusj> tomreyn: Those lines with ACPI bios error (bug) and the other ACPI error lines keep outputting themnselves on each TTY
<naribia> well
<naribia> windows was able to install on the hardware
<naribia> didn't complain about anything
<naribia> I'm not sure what is needed for ubuntu to work
<naribia> tried both 18.04 and 19.10
<naribia> here's some more info from a picture if it helps anyone: https://imgur.com/a/IzyICoW
<tomreyn> Gusj: you have ACPI errors about LPCB ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Pin_Count ), which can translate periphals such as keyboard and touchpad conected via lagecy bus.
<tomreyn> Gusj: so your internal keyboard and trackpad seem to be connected via this legacy bus whereas usb devices connect very differently, which is why they still work.
<tomreyn> Gusj: you could modify kernel printk to not have those errors written to the terminal, but this is just a way of hiding them.
<tomreyn> !printk
<ubottu> If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<porygon-z> is there a way to close my laptop without having the battery completely drain out?
<gry> yes, hibernate it
<porygon-z> i have ubuntu and i know on windows if u close the lid on the laptop it doesnt drain as much as it does on linux by default
<gry> not 'u'; 'you'
<gry> after you hibernate, your laptop uses zero energy
<porygon-z> gry: but does it save everything in the state it was last in?
<porygon-z> like all of my applications that are opened and stuff
<gry> yes, it does
<porygon-z> gry: where could i set it so when i close the lid it hibernates by default?
<gry> it saves this information on your hard drive, and reads it from there the next time you start
<porygon-z> somewhere in settings im assuming
<gry> correct
<gry> look for power management settings
<porygon-z> gry: im there but i actually dont see anything for hibernation
<gry> please upload a screenshot to www.imgur.com (keep the delete link, since you'll need to remove it after we finish talking)
<OerHeks> gnome-tweak-tool gives suspend option when laptop lid is closed
<porygon-z> ^ that's what im prob missing
<porygon-z> one sec ill get it real quick
<gry> thank you, OerHeks
<OerHeks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<porygon-z> ty
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you Tom trying to understand, this is so strange because the keyboard works partially, I do not understand how the kernel can see kybd and trackpad, assign Irq and then have it work partially or almost none at all
<tomreyn> Gusj: i don't claim to understand the details either. you could try debugging those failing acpi calls https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ACPITricksAndTips and maybe that'd get you somewhere, but i've never done it myself. TJ- may have another suggestion when you meet him aroun dhere (he's not around now).
<porygon-z> OerHeks: i still dont see where the power management stuff would be
<huggybear404> desktop sharing ubuntu server 19.04, when I try turn on it just turn off and not show network, remote login is on and work with ssh
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you, yes he was helping me but had to go and have not seen him since, but will explain a bit when I see him of what we have done today...
<porygon-z> does anyone know where i can go in ubuntu in order to turn on hibernation when i close my laptop lid?
<Gusj> tomreyn: this is not for now as I want to wait for TJ, but if nothing else works, your solution of !printk to stops those errors from printing to the TTY, when I do '!printk' it tells me 'event not foun'
<gry> porygon-z, did you find it in gnome-tweak-tool ?
<porygon-z> gry: yes but i do not see the option anywhere
<gry> porygon-z, https://i.stack.imgur.com/xRBQd.jpg
<porygon-z> gry: okay so the issue was i needed GNOME tweaks instead of Unity Tweak Tool
<porygon-z> but in power settings it only gives me the option to suspend
<tomreyn> Gusj: when i typed "!printk" here is was just to point out that you can type this word here all by itself and get more help on it from ubottu, the channel's IRC bot.
<gry> porygon-z: suspend is very similar, but the laptop drains battery a little. to keep power in the RAM
<porygon-z> :(
<porygon-z> need all the battery i can get
<gry> porygon-z: what was the previous setting there?
<porygon-z> gry: wdym
<Gusj> tomreyn: ok ok sorry, I opened the link from the bot, don't really understand how I could do that, I put one of those commands in the grub?
<porygon-z> dude there's literally no option for hibernation on ubuntu 18.04 XD
<Akami_Channel> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu on a USB and for some reason it is extremely slow, likely because when I test the i/o to that USB drive, it comes out at 2 MB per 3.46 seconds. Any idea how to troubleshoot this?
<gry> porygon-z: what was the value of this setting when you opened the gnome-tweaks-tool window?
<porygon-z> it's like hidden somewhere in the realm of hardness
<tomreyn> !printk | Gusj this
<ubottu> Gusj this: If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4 (KERN_WARNING), e.g. by running "echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk". More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks#printk_is_your_friend
<porygon-z> gry: there was no menu that told me anything about power settings in unity tweak tool
<gry> i asked about gnome tweak, not unity tweak
<porygon-z> gry: the only thing i saw was an option for suspending on close, but that was in GNOME tweaks.
<gry> was it selected?
<porygon-z> yes
<gry> hmm. when you click at the right top and see the pop-up. click the power icon. does it have hibernate button there?
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you Tom, IF I do that command, I will still get the error msgs in the boot log, is this correct?
<tomreyn> Gusj: yes, that's correct, it's just a way to no longer have your TTY full of error messgaes
<gry> porygon-z, i don't know why it is missing, i am new here; please wait for someone else to help you out
<porygon-z> gry: https://imgur.com/a/VoZaZYw
<porygon-z> :(
<porygon-z> its all good lol
<gry> porygon-z, i guess you could follow http://tipsonubuntu.com/2018/04/28/change-lid-close-action-ubuntu-18-04-lts/ , but this is not official
<porygon-z> gry: ive tried that in the past i feel like
<porygon-z> im almost too lazy to try it again lol
<porygon-z> the fact that you have to modify that file just to turn on hibernation is stupid. it probably just isnt supported idk
<gry> if it doesn't work today, someone here can help you debug it
<porygon-z> lol they will literally fully convert me to ubuntu if they do
<Gusj> tomreyn: Thank you
<porygon-z> the only reason i do not primarily use linux on my laptop is because of the hibernation shit not working
<porygon-z> i use windows and then i have an external ssd that has my ubuntu on it XD
<Akami_Channel> porygon-z: new to the conversation here, what action do you want on lid close? You want it to hibernate or to do nothing?
<gry> hibernate
<Akami_Channel> and I presume that this stuff is not working?: http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/10/24/ubuntu-16-10-auto-shutdown-hibernate-lid-closed/
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom I did 'echo 7 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/kernel/printk' and rebooted, and the kernel error ACPI erro msgs still print/output into the TTYs
<porygon-z> gry: https://askubuntu.com/questions/66723/how-do-i-modify-the-options-for-the-power-button i think i found something useful
<porygon-z> ill let you know if this works
<Gusj> tomreyn: The ACPI Error: AE_NOT_FOUND errors...
<porygon-z> gry: doesnt seem to work. i feel like it might have to do with my version of ubuntu
<porygon-z> i have 18.04
<tomreyn> Gusj: 7 would enable *all* debug messages to go to the console rather than less.
<tomreyn> Gusj: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printk
<Gusj> tomreyn: I am confused, the bot msg says "If your !tty is full of error messages, you can raise the kernel logging daemons' log level above the default of 4"
<tomreyn> see the "logging levels" section there
<Gusj> tomreyn: if it is 7 it is above 4, let me see
<tomreyn> Gusj: you're right, this messga eis nonsense, sorry about it, my mistake, since i set it.
<Gusj> tomreyn: no prob..
<tomreyn> Gusj: set it to 3, then decrease until it's gone.
<tomreyn> Gusj: once you came up with a good value, you can edit the printk option in /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf to make it permanent (applies after reboot)
<tomreyn> "kernel.printk"
<Gusj> tomreyn: ok done, It said to uncomment the line, and the first value was 3, the lines is "kernel.printk = 3 4 1 3' I just reboot, I do not have to update somehting?
<Gusj> tomreyn: I rebotted and it is good Tom, thank you..
<Gusj> tomreyn: I have saved all of your help in a note file to go back to it... and understand it better...
<tomreyn> Gusj: you actually need to set those values to something which makes sense for your needs. which means you first of all need to understand what makes sense. you should only change the console_loglevel, that's the first value.
<Gusj> tomreyn: Yes and that value is 3, should I comment out all the other numbers or leave them as the default that were there?
<Gusj> tomreyn: Did not change anything, just uncommented the line, the first value was already 3,
<tomreyn> Gusj: yes, but by setting all those four values you also explicitly set the other values. some more documentation is here (search for printk): https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/sysctl/kernel.html
<tomreyn> Gusj: on my system, the default kernel.printk according to "cat /proc/sys/kernel/printk" is "4 4 1 7". if that's the same on your system and you only want to change the console_printk setting (first parameter) then you'd change the sysctl setting to "3 4 1 7"
<Gusj> tomreyn: ok thank you I got it Tom, will comment it out and boot to see what is my default..
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom do you recommend an educational source, spoecific youtube video, YT channel, to help me get acquainted with Ubuntu, linux etc.. ?
<tomreyn> Gusj: if you reboot now, then the values you set in /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf will be what is returned by "cat /proc/sys/kernel/printk". however, if you run "cat /proc/sys/kernel/printk" now you'll get to see what is the current default on your system (and this current default should be the base of any modifications oyu make in /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf)
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom I typed the comm and got this===> cat: /proc/sys/kernel/printk: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> Gusj: does    findmnt /proc    return anything?
<Gusj> tomreyn: I apologize Tom my mistake, yes the same values that came back were the defaults that were on the 99-sysctl.conf file
<tomreyn> Gusj: okay, no problem. so you're set for now?
<Gusj> tomreyn: yes, will wait to see if I can speak with TJ- if you see him please say that I have not stopped working with you and tenagra, etc etc trying to find a solution.. with no luck he will remember me I think
<Rembo> does tzdata patch on Ubuntu 18 require reboot?
<tomreyn> Gusj: just ping him again next time you're both online.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | Rembo
<ubottu> Rembo: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> Rembo: also clarify what you mean by "tzdata patch"
<Gusj> tomreyn: Yes I will, thank you very much for helping me Tom, I really appreciate it.. :)
<Rembo> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<tomreyn> Gusj: you're welcome, even though i could not really help you much. good luck.
<Rembo> tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> Rembo ?
<Rembo> tomreyn, i want to know if tzdata patch require reboot after patching it on Ubuntu Server 18.04.3 LTS \n \l
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Rembo: also clarify what you mean by "tzdata patch"
<tomreyn> did you install an update for the tzdata database? did you patch the kernel to modify how it handle tzdata? did you modify tzdata user space utilities?
<Rembo> it is a normal patch nothing custom
<tomreyn> Rembo: if you are referring to a software / package update which was installed on your computer while using apt / a graphical software updater then you do not need to reboot to apply the changes.
<MJCD_> what the heck... Why does installing php7.2 install apache
<MJCD_> I already have nginx :/
<MJCD_> its messed a whole bunch of stuff up trying to force apache on
<MJCD_> that's super stupid
<tatertotz> you can always put things back as they need to be
<MJCD_> lol..
<MJCD_> if I wanted apache I would install apache tho
<MJCD_> it's in no way a direct requirement of php, 7 or otherwise
<geirha> from  apt show php7.2:  Depends: libapache2-mod-php7.2 | php7.2-fpm | php7.2-cgi, php7.2-common
<geirha> so it depends on php7.2-common and one of libapache2-mod-php7.2, php7.2-fpm or php7.2-cgi
<geirha> I guess if it finds none of the three it defaults to the apache one
<geirha> so if you had done for example   apt install php7.2 php7.2-fpm    it shouldn't include apache2
<MJCD_> errr
<MJCD_> not only should all of those be available
<MJCD_> but its not just trying to do a lib
<MJCD_> its trying to get apache actually running
<MJCD_> like... no
<MJCD_> just do literally nothing
<renn0xtk9> is there any way I can sync Music from ubunt to Android SD card ?
<tatertotz> just transfer your music files to the SDcard
<akemhp> I guess he wants to transfer new files only.
<akemhp> In both ways possibly.
<renn0xtk9> tatertotz: that would be an option, but it means every time I change a playlist on my computer, I need to shutdown my phone. extract the sd card, put it in the card reader and back ...
<ponyrider> renn0xtk9: why dont you network share whatever device it is?
<renn0xtk9> ponyrider: yeah how to is basically my question ^^
<ponyrider> renn0xtk9: well what time of device is it? like a phone?
<renn0xtk9> I have tried to install som SSH server like this http://www.galexander.org/software/simplesshd/ on the Andrdoi (it is a huawei phone) But google basically lock access to the SD-Card to anything that does not use Anrdroid API
<renn0xtk9> Back In the days I had a Nokia N900 phone, it was such a dream ^^ even X forwarding used to work :p
<ponyrider> just set up samba?
<akemhp> renn0xtk9, You can try "lan drive" smb server on your phone, then connect to it with Nautilus or Nemo file manager with smb://phoneip:1445 IIRC. But it's a bit slow here.
<humpled> why no usb?
<akemhp> Yeah USB too :)
<ponyrider> you could root your phone and use adb over wifi
<akemhp> You need to set file permission in phone settings applications.
<renn0xtk9> by USB it seems to use libmtp
<renn0xtk9> and that is totally unstable
<humpled> ugh i thought mtp had gone away
<renn0xtk9> humpled: what can I use else?
<ponyrider> you could email each song to yourself ;p
<ponyrider> put it on your google drive
<humpled> as akemhp points out, there are several servers available on the play store, don't know why google should have a problem with ssh in particular
<renn0xtk9> humpled they lock access to SD-card  it is a well known issue
<export> renn0xtk9: so why does it have an sdcard?
<export> renn0xtk9: at this point it seems like your phone is the real problem here lol
<renn0xtk9> export: since KitKat they have put restricition on sd card usage
<renn0xtk9> only apps using android api can access sd card
<renn0xtk9> my theory is they do it on purpose, at the tedmeand of phone maker
<export> renn0xtk9: so a filemanager can access the sdcard?
<renn0xtk9> why would you buy a phone with 128 GB internal if you can habe 128 GB sd card
<export> or an ssh server with sftp support?
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> plz keep ontopic and ubuntu related issues only
<renn0xtk9> export: ssh server would create files on the sdcard via POSIX call , which are locked
<renn0xtk9> the trick would be an Anrdoid app that mimic an Ssh server but that create files via Android API
<export> lotuspsychje: well in the case they are capable of getting a working ssh server on the phone then ubuntu support is still on topic, just further away from ubuntu slightly, but i could care less so fine.
<renn0xtk9> that  would be one option, and my question is basically if someone knows about such thing
<export> renn0xtk9: i can test on my phone
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: have you tried asking in #android?
<MJCD_> erm
<MJCD_> wat
<MJCD_> you can literally get an ssh server app from the store
<MJCD_> ;p
<renn0xtk9> regarding usb , I connect my phone, I can browse the SD card and in the browser it has a path like that mtp:/Honor 9 Lite/Samsung-Speicherkarte/
<renn0xtk9> how can I copy a given file over ther
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: can't you just drag or copy/paste them in the file manager?
<ducasse> i've done that before
<renn0xtk9> ducasse: I would to that If I would not be lazy
<renn0xtk9> but if I have ubuntu, isn't it to script everything after all ?
<renn0xtk9> ^^
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: you want to do it from the cli?
<renn0xtk9> ducasse: exactly
<renn0xtk9> never mind this is what I said about the mtp stuff
<renn0xtk9> 2 minuts I am connected
<renn0xtk9> and it died again
<renn0xtk9> I cannot browse it in the browser
<renn0xtk9> back in the days there were smartphone that you could connect as Mass usb storage
<renn0xtk9> some guy had to come with this idea of mtp ... .
<renn0xtk9> and since then it never worked anymore .
<renn0xtk9> ducasse do you know of anyway at least to copy over cli>?
<ducasse> renn0xtk9: iirc gvfs should make mtp-mounted devices available under /run somewhere
<borw3> Hello guys, I been hearing rumours that Ubuntu will go ahead implementing more apps that user installs via apt-get as snaps going ahead. Is this true?
<zamba> can someone help me troubleshoot high load on a ubuntu system?
<zamba> i'm at load average at around 4.. 12% cpu utilization, 0.5 in I/O wait time
<borw3> Highload on what? RAM or ?
<borw3> Thats not bad.
<ducasse> borw3: we don't really know about that, we're just volunteers
<mgedmin> zamba: atop and dstat are nice tools for seeing what's going on
<mgedmin> htop has nicer ui but doesn't show as much as atop
<zmagii> borw3: what would that mean, practically?
<zmagii> i install everything via apt-get in any case
<borw3> More ugly apps, due to snaps.
<akemhp> We'll probably get more and more snaps, yes.
<borw3> For example if you apt-get install chromium, you get the chromium snap
<zmagii> wtf are snaps
<ducasse> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tatertotz> that's pretty fancy...
<tatertotz> !timeshift
<ikarus987> i am working chown and chmod - is chown usefull if i had many users ony my computer ? because right now i have only myself as user and a group that i created and there is nobody in that group except me, so my question is chown is good to use if i had multiple users correct ?
<chl_> does anyone know if its possible to use option 43 or option 125 in a class in isc-dhcp? Can't seem to find any documentation on it
<Triffid_Hunter> ikarus987: plenty of daemons have their own user account.. what are you trying to achieve though? Your question doesn't really make sense
<zmagii> chown is useful for me if i don't remember the numbers for chmod. but then again, maybe i should remember the numbers for chmod.
<zmagii> containers are a euphimism for pretending to use less resources and ending up using more resources
<ikarus987> triffid_hunter what i am saying is chmown is change user  correct ?, whats the point of changing user when you are the only user on the pc
<zmagii> and serverless/functions are a euphimism for pretending to use even less resources and ending up using even more resources
<ikarus987> i just started linux yesterday :< so i am just playing with moving files and giving them permission
<mgedmin> ikarus987: security/isolation: so your irc proxy cannot (by accident or after being broken into) read/modify your web server's files
<zmagii> but in principle, containers and functions (functional isolation) sound good and maybe some clever people use them to save time and money?
<leeyaa> hello
<ikarus987> mgedmin this is just a virtualbox
<ikarus987> but i am curious anyways, what you mean ?
<leeyaa> how to disable prompts for do-release-upgrade ? it seems like even if i use do-release-upgrade -p -f DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive it STILL has prompts...
<leeyaa> first prompt is at Configuration file '/etc/ntp.conf
<leeyaa> afaik it is a bug, but how the heck to go around it ?
<leeyaa> im upgrading from xenial to bionic
<ikarus987> could someone plz confirm if chown command is useful if you have multiple users? otherwise if you are the only only person using the pc then chmod is good for now
<ikarus987> ?
<ducasse> ikarus987: of course chown is useful
<ikarus987> so for me its not usefull
<ikarus987> unless i create multiple users on that pc
<ikarus987> correct ?
<ducasse> ikarus987: it is if you want to assign permissions to a daemon (system service) for example
<ikarus987> thx another thing to google
<ducasse> ikarus987: it's not just for human users
<ikarus987> so an owner can ebe a program
<leeyaa> ok that explains it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1796193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796193 in apt (Ubuntu Disco) "DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive crashes / requires interaction" [Undecided,New]
<leeyaa> any idea how to workaround this bug ?
<ducasse> ikarus987: absolutely, and it often is
<ducasse> !permissions | ikarus987 read this
<ubottu> ikarus987 read this: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ikarus987> thanks alot
<ducasse> ikarus987: also this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_permissions_and_attributes#Changing_ownership
<mgedmin> leeyaa: didn't you say yesterday in #ansible that you found a workaround for this?
<leeyaa> mgedmin i thought so lol
<leeyaa> it worked on a few systems, but they had no ntp conf
<mgedmin> augh?!?!?
<leeyaa> currently i am trying on a system where i manually deleted ntp config
<leeyaa> see how that goes
<leeyaa> nope now it got stuck at /etc/sysctl.conf
<mgedmin> leeyaa: did you see that comment about a 5 second sleep before it gives the automated answer?
<mgedmin> also how come --force-confold didn't help???
<leeyaa> i think i didnt use --force-confold on this system
<leeyaa> going to try on next
<leeyaa> i need to upgrade like 300 vms
<mgedmin> that sounds fun!
<leeyaa> i will check it out after lunch break
<mgedmin> I always thought people who had hundreds of VMs treated them as disposable and would just create new ones using some kind of automation
<leeyaa> mgedmin i cant just recreate our db vms
<leeyaa> that will take more time
<leeyaa> even with automation.
<isomari> greetings, how do I fix "configure: error: Your OpenSSL installation is misconfigured or missing" when I have openssl, libxml2 and libxml2-dev already installed
<Guest_8> Hello, can someone help me, how do I see a log of this chat as I had help already that I want to go back and look at
<ducasse> !log | Guest_8
<ubottu> Guest_8: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Guest_8> !log | Guest_8
<ubottu> Guest_8, please see my private message
<Guest_8> which log is for here? is it #ubtunu+1
<EriC^> Guest_8: #ubuntu
<ducasse> should be called #ubuntu
<Guest_8> I can't see that in the list
<EriC^> should #ubuntu.txt
<Guest_8> ah i have it thank
<Guest_8> which file do I need to point ecryptfs-recover-private at to recover my home dir?
<Guest_8> I did manage to do this, but have not been able to do so again
<EriC^> Guest_8: iirc /home/youruser/.ecryptfs/private or similar
<Guest_8> ok with that i get an error saying
<Guest_8> Error: Unwrapping passphrase and inserting into the user session keyring failed [-5]Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<rud0lf> Guest_8: i had similar problem
<rud0lf> let me find it on my disk
<rud0lf> do a "keyctl link @u @s"
<rud0lf> i'm not sure how this reflects the system vault
<tomreyn> Guest_8: are you really asking for support with recovering your same ecryptfs here for the third time in three days? :(
<Guest_8> yes sorry, I have managed to do it now
<tomreyn> do take notes this time, please (remember, i suggested it last time you asked, too).
<Guest_8> for some reason it doesnt let me recover it with the login phrase only the mount phrase
<Guest_8> I still can't boot though
<Guest_8> Can i not delete things now the directory is mounted in tmp/some_name
<tomreyn> Guest_8: you can't boot? what happens when you try?
<tomreyn> you can backup the contents of your home directory, remove the ecryptfs, then move them back in place
<Guest_8> when I boot it stalls, ususally when there is text on the screen saying [ok] starting display manager (or something)
<tomreyn> so this should be a separate issue. once you've backed up your data and removed the ecryptfs (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/disco/en/man1/ecryptfs-setup-private.1.html -> ecryptfs-setup-private --undo), boot to recovery and post the output of     journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999     this should post the last system log from when you last booted this system (i.e. where it booted normally and got stuck)
<tomreyn> !recovery | Guest_8
<ubottu> Guest_8: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guest_8> thanks tom
<Guest_8> I will now backup the data on an external hdd and try those steps
<tomreyn> the easiest way to backup is to create a tarball.
<tomreyn> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<multifractal> I'm trying to transfer some files from laptop A (16.04) to laptop B (18.04). But A is not able to create or copy files onto my NTFS external usb drive, wheras B is able to create files on it. What's wrong with A?
<herbert__> I am having a problem with enabling sddm with sysctl:
<herbert__> Synchronizing state of sddm.service with SysV service script with /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install. Executing: /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable sddm. The unit files have no installation config (WantedBy, RequiredBy, Also, Alias settings in the [Install] section, and DefaultInstance for template units). This means they are not meant to be
<herbert__> enabled using systemctl.
<humpled> maybe package ntfs-3g is needed multifractal
<herbert__> Why can't I enable it?
<export> sysctl and systemctl is different.
<herbert__> i meant systemctl
<export> herbert__: oh okay.
<export> multifractal: have you determined if read AND write is possible with the current kernel configuration?
<Guest_8> i have an externall hdd connected and i thought I would backup using this command  cp -r * /media/ubuntu/data
<Guest_8> i am getting some errors though, is this an issue or should i ignore it
<Guest_8> cp: cannot create symbolic link '/media/ubuntu/data/ben/Link to Philip K. Dick (All Chaptered)': Operation not permittedcp: cannot create symbolic link '/media/ubuntu/data/ben/Link to William Gibson (All Chaptered)': Operation not permittedcp: cannot create symbolic link '/media/ubuntu/data/cheat.sh/share/firstpage.txt': Operation not permitted
<multifractal> humpled: package is present export: how is that determiend?
<mgedmin> Guest_8: how is the external HDD formatted?  e.g. NTFS or VFAT do not support symlinks
<Guest_8> I thnk FAT
<mgedmin> Guest_8: if you want your backup to be complete, you'll have to use tar instead of cp (or reformat the external HDD as ext4)
<Guest_8> i think i will reformat then thanks
<mgedmin> the more annoying parts are NTFS/VFAT not allowing : in file names (<-- why I reformatted my external HDD to ext4)
<eypo> Guest_8: better use cp -a instead of just cp -r
<yhm12345> My ubuntu (in docker) has no modprobe command . how can i fix it? Direct apt-get does not seem to work.
<humpled> whereis modprobe
<tomreyn> !info kmod
<ubottu> kmod (source: kmod): tools for managing Linux kernel modules. In component main, is important. Version 24-1ubuntu3.2 (bionic), package size 95 kB, installed size 259 kB
<tomreyn> yhm12345: your "ubuntu (in docker)" ism probably not a standard ubuntu installation as we'd support it here
<yhm12345> ah
<yhm12345> but how can i install it >_<
<yhm12345> oh,i get it
<tomreyn> ubuntu? you can download it at https://ubuntu.com/download
<yhm12345> tomreyn: thank you.
<yhm12345> ubottu: thank you too
<ubottu> yhm12345: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<tds> yhm12345: if you need extra modules in a container, you'll need to load them on the host
<lovetolearn> hello
<lovetolearn> would like to put Tor Expert Bundle on Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lovetolearn> hello
<tomreyn> !ppa | lovetolearn
<ubottu> lovetolearn: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lovetolearn> very interesting. will revisit after i rest up
<lovetolearn> later guys. thanks for the help.
<robertparkerx> Can someone maybe help me? I've installed ftp-upload and I'm trying to use it but get errors.
<tomreyn> not like this, no
<robertparkerx> ftp-upload: error storing wp_d2rak.tar.gz (421 [Net::FTP] Connection closed) send() on closed socket GEN0 at /usr/share/perl/5.22/Net/FTP.pm line 509. ftp-upload: error logging out from 91.123.204.8 (421 [Net::FTP] Connection closed)
<tomreyn> robertparkerx: looks like a lost connection due to network issues.
<tomreyn> also ftp is a terrible protocol which you shouldn't be using in 2019 if you have a choice.
<robertparkerx> It was a backup plan
<robertparkerx> We were using rsync and ssh
<geirha> why the downgrade?
<robertparkerx> connection issues xD
<tomreyn> you prefer ftp over rsync due to unstable network links?
<robertparkerx> No I just had to find a solution
<robertparkerx> I don't prefer it at all.
<robertparkerx> I'm using the local addresses and downloading onto RDP and then back onto live.
<tomreyn> bittorrent can be another way to get large blobs across unstable links.
<geirha> and zsync
<Vooloo> is there a way to reduce the amount of times I have to type in my password? If I just typed it in big chances are that it is me again 10 minutes later
<Cheez> Vooloo: you can change the timeout settings in sudoers.conf - use visudo to edit it. bearing in mind that you should only be using sudo infrequently (except perhaps when first setting a computer up) and the timeouts are where they are for your own security, it's not really advised to change it. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/sudoers.5.html
<BluesKaj> Vooloo, or scroll down to "Never Ask for a Password" here, https://www.howtogeek.com/116757/8-ways-to-tweak-and-configure-sudo-on-ubuntu/
<Vooloo> Cheez: does that affect the gui too?
<Cheez> I do not know, I don't use a gui I'm afraid.
<tomreyn> it depends the gui where sudo is used, which is hardly so nowadays. more likely, policy kit is used there, where the timeout is hardcoded to 5 minutes (at least upstream, i'm not sure about ubuntu).
<KOLANICH>  /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu//libpthread.so.0: undefined reference to `__libc_vfork@GLIBC_PRIVATE'
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libc/+filebug oopss
<KOLANICH> so report here
<KOLANICH> it also breaks qtcreator https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1846222
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1846222 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "__libc_vfork not found in libpthread.so.0 for clangbackend" [Undecided,New]
<KOLANICH> anyone alive here?
<tomreyn> !crosspost | KOLANICH
<ubottu> KOLANICH: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<porygon-z> anyone know how to conserve battery on a laptop that has ubuntu 18.04? i close the laptop lid while batery is at 100% and i wake up to find it at 36% :(
<tomreyn> put it on AC while you sleep
<porygon-z> tomreyn: how
<tomreyn> take power plug. user power plug with outlet in wall.
<tomreyn> or just power if off while you sleep.
<porygon-z> tomreyn: that's a shit solution lol
<porygon-z> what's the point of a laptop if i need to keep it plugged in all the time?
<tomreyn> not all the time, just while you're asleep. but this is just about how you use your laptop, not really an ubuntu support question. unless your battery is young and it draws more power while suspended than you expect?
<porygon-z> tomreyn: no my battery lasts a very long time on windows.
<porygon-z> just have problems with ubuntu
<tomreyn> while reunning off battery, or while suspended to ram?
<porygon-z> when i close my laptop lid and it suspends
<tomreyn> try this: reboot, boot to desktop, login, suspend, wait a minute, return from suspend, post the systemd journal:   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> porygon-z: actually, before oyu do this, make sure the system is fully updated, including the bios.
<tomreyn> !crosspost | porygon-z
<ubottu> porygon-z: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<porygon-z> sorry im back now lol
<cluelessperson> I have universal access turned off
<cluelessperson> but the built in on screen keyboard keeps popping up
<cluelessperson> how do I kill this madness?
<mgedmin> cluelessperson: what does gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-keyboard-enabled say?
<Kim^J> Hi all. I'm running "sudo -u root sudo -l -U otheruser" on two (AFAIK) identical machines. Machine A works, but machine B just returns rc=1.
<Kim^J> If I run "sudo -u root sudo -l -U root" it works on both machines.
<Kim^J> otheruser exists on both machines and has sudo on both machines.
<Kim^J> Has anyone seen this before or know where to begin debugging it?
<Kim^J> If I simply run "sudo -l -U otheruser" as otheruser, then it works on both machines.
<Kim^J> (But that's not how Ansible runs stuff.)
<Kim^J> Same version of sudo on both machines and same version of Ubuntu.
<mgedmin> Kim^J: does running 'sudo -l -U root' as otheruse produce identical output on both machines?
<Kim^J> mgedmin: Nope, it works on machine A, but not B.
<Kim^J> So... Something on machine B prevents listing sudo privs on other users than themselves.
<mgedmin> compare /etc/sudoers and /etc/sudoers.d/*
<mgedmin> normally there's a 'root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL' in /etc/sudoers, I suspect it may be missing on machine B?
<Kim^J> mgedmin: They are near identical. One has defaults maxseq=200 and both have a "user can run command via sudo" specs for two different users.
<Kim^J> root ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL is present in both
 * mgedmin is out of ideas
<Kim^J> Yeah, me too.
<Sven_vB> it's strange that it returns 1 w/o any error message.
<Sven_vB> try adding --non-interactive to ensure it's not about unplanned interaction attempts.
<Kim^J> Sven_vB: Then it just says sudo: a password is required on both
<Sven_vB> you could strace it to try and infer a reason from what it tried to do shortly before exiting 1
<dedekating> permisi ganteng
<kenperkins> op delivers: i asked a few days ago how to find out what an icon on the top bar belongs to, and some folks gave me tips to file a comment on the gnome bug tracker: https://github.com/ubuntu/gnome-shell-extension-appindicator/issues/191. Turns out it's Quassel's status update icon :)
<cluelessperson> mgedmin, it says "false"
<cluelessperson> mgedmin, also, it's not reliably popping up, just pops up sometimes.   hard to reproduce.
<ExeciN> hi people. How can I make a service in wsl? I'm on ubuntu 19.04. I figured out that the system didn't use systemd (after I wrote my unit file)
 * mgedmin scratches head
<lordcirth> !wsl | ExeciN
<ubottu> ExeciN: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<cluelessperson> mgedmin, yeah, I'm confused too.  I don't know how it works either.
<cluelessperson> ExeciN, EW, WSL
<cluelessperson> I see WSL as microsoft trying to edge in on the linux market
<ExeciN> I see WSL as WSL
<cluelessperson> Just look at the name.  "Windows Subsystem" (for Linux)
<cluelessperson> it's meant to put linux second.
<lordcirth> cluelessperson, regardless, not really support related.
<ExeciN> PID 1 is /init Is it safe to assume service scripts should go to /etc/init.d/ ?
<lordcirth> ExeciN, WSL is still not supported here, try #ubuntu-on-windows
<ExeciN> I already asked there. Anyway, I'm talking about an official ubuntu download ( https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/disco/current/disco-server-cloudimg-amd64-wsl.rootfs.tar.gz )
<lordcirth> It's official, but not supported on this channel.
<ExeciN> ah ok
<lordcirth> WSL is a very different beast, and most people here won't be able to help you with it
<Guest_8> Hi I have moved my home directory to a fresh ubuntu install. I havent done this before, how do I make any installed programs usable like before if they were installed in the home dir
<rud0lf> i don't think any of program is installed into home dir
<rud0lf> they keep their configs there often tho
<Guest_8> ok so how  about things like thunderbird, can i tell thunderbird to look for my data somewhere
<rud0lf> hmmm now that i think of some may go into $HOME/.local
<rud0lf> Guest_8: thunderbird and many other programs will just look for their configs in your home dir
<rud0lf> so if you copied it there ,it's all good
<Guest_8> oh because it doesnt seem to see that it is mine
<rud0lf> wierd
<Guest_8> it hasnt loaded the old accounts i had set up
<tmager> For thunderbird specifically, could it be loading the wrong profile?
<Guest_8> I guess so I dont know
<apawl> Hi. How can I make my machine stop swapping? I don't need a swap and accidentally created one that seems to be thrashing.
<apawl> Can I "turn off" swap is what I'm asking, I guess.
<leftyfb> apawl: https://serverfault.com/a/684792 first result on google for "ubuntu disable swap"
<apawl> Will give that a shot. Thanks.
<emanoelopes> Hello, How can I execute an deb file from samba shared directory?
<leftyfb> emanoelopes: what do you get when you try?
<emanoelopes> leftyfb file not found. But the file is there.
<emanoelopes> The scenario: i'm running an script from a samba directory and i put an deb file on that directory to complete the last pass of my installations steps.
<leftyfb> emanoelopes: how are you trying to open it?
<emanoelopes> sjd
<emanoelopes> h
<emanoelopes> shd
<leonardus> ucdavis.edu mirror for 18.04.2 is 404
<leonardus> 18.04.3*
<emanoelopes> sorry, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<leonardus> URL: http://mirror.cse.ucdavis.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.3/ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<emanoelopes> i put the file at the same directory of the script. Should I copy the deb file to my computer?
<emanoelopes> How can I run deb file from remote samba share?
<Sven_vB> emanoelopes, usually .deb files are program packages. you'd usually install them, using sudo dpkg -i some_package.deb
<Sven_vB> emanoelopes, it might be safer to first copy them, in case network is shaky.
<emanoelopes> Sven_vB how to copy from a shell script. This deb file is the last line.
<Sven_vB> I'd like to see the entire shell script. can you paste it on https://paste.ubuntu.com/?
<Sven_vB> well, if it's less than 800 lines :)
<Sven_vB> otherwise it's probably a shell-wrapped installer blob
<Sven_vB> however, in general, how to copy depends on the kind of source description. if it's a regular file path on a mounted file system, you can use the "cp" command. for URLs, curl or wget may help.
<Sven_vB> for UNCs, smbclient or smbfs
<johnjay> is alt-` used by most people or do you remap that to alt-tab (switch app)
<emanoelopes> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kNSJgB5b9M/
<takov751> greetings
<Sven_vB> johnjay, which keyboard layout?
<johnjay> Sven_vB: idk, whatever the default is when installing ubuntu
<johnjay> alt-tab switches apps but *not* windows inside an app. like firefox windows
<Sven_vB> emanoelopes, what's that script even supposed to do? it's not very well-made.
<johnjay> Sven_vB: i'm in settings but i don't see keyboard layout as an option
<Sven_vB> johnjay, oh ic it's probably about Unity. no idea about that. :) you can select other window managers if you prefer.
<johnjay> how do I tell what window manager I'm using?
<Sven_vB> johnjay, if you don't know, it's likely Unity.
<kenperkins> ok so my usb webcam has stopped working today; what should I use to figure out why? dmesg? how do I figure out what device id it is?
<Sven_vB> johnjay, you could also install "wmctrl" then ask it "wmctrl -m" and it will show info about your WM.
<Sven_vB> kenperkins, tail -f syslog, then plug it in, see what it's detected as.
<Sven_vB> err, /var/log/syslog unless you happen to be in /var/log.
<emanoelopes> Sven_vB I tried: smbclient '\\server-ip\directory' --user=username --command='sudo dpkg -i mongodb-org-server_4.2.0_amd64.deb'
<johnjay> Sven_vB: ok thanks. i tried changing input language to English UK in the Region & Language setting but that doesn't change the keyboard layout
<johnjay> 123!@#$%%^^
<johnjay> oops
<Sven_vB> emanoelopes, that won't work. you need to copy the file so it is a regular local file. then run your command locally on the local version of the file.
<kenperkins> @Sven_vB this kind of thing? "event25 - HD Pro Webcam C920: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard"
<kenperkins> there's quite a bit more, unplugging it and plugging it back in resolved it
<Sven_vB> kenperkins, yes looks good
<Sven_vB> kenperkins, nice!
<kenperkins> but now I want to know why it keeps stop working
<Sven_vB> kenperkins, could be some physical influence like heat, vibration, cosmic rays, that made the internal electronics fall over their feet so they needed to be powercycled.
<emanoelopes> Sven_vB thanks, I'll try to copy that deb file.
<kenperkins> ...
<Sven_vB> does it happen regularly, even reproducibly? like it's never detected at startup if it was already connected at startup time?
<kenperkins> it hadn't happened since I installed ubuntu a week+ ago, and I've used it multiple times a day since then for work calls
<kenperkins> today, it has crashed 2+ times (requiring unplug/replug)
<Sven_vB> you could also check the syslog next time it crashes, maybe there is some anomaly just moments before the crash.
<kenperkins> yep, i'll keep them tailing for now
<kenperkins> mostly, didn't know the right place to watch
<kenperkins> (tailing dmesg as well)
<Sven_vB> use -F then so tail will follow on rotation
<kenperkins> oh that's smart :)
<Sven_vB> the even smarter way would be systemd tools, I think something like journalctl --follow
<Sven_vB> you could also check which kernel modules drive the cam, and test whether removing them and adding them back fixes the problem as well. in that case it will be likely it's a driver problem, not hardware.
<Sven_vB> in case of hardware problem, consider checking USB power supply stability.
<Sven_vB> I had a setup once where thumbdrives were reset each time I connected the pointer device because the peak was just a tiny bit too much for the USB port that had to power all devices on a USB hub.
<jrgilman> hey I'm getting a ton of "Temporary failure in name resolution" on 19.04 suddenly
<jrgilman> It's gone from once every so often to consistently happening
<Sven_vB> jrgilman, looks like you need better name servers
<jrgilman> 1.1.1.1?
<jrgilman> I don't believe this is a dns issue
<jrgilman> well on the DNS side
<jrgilman> reboot fixed it for now i guess
<ash_worksi> does anyone know how to properly use the whois command?
<ash_worksi> I want to resolve IPs to ASNs
<ash_worksi> erm
<cluelessperson> hrm, ubuntu 19.10's bluetooth fails to pair with airpods
<ash_worksi> really want to resolve a hostnames CIDRs
<ash_worksi> which I can do with peval 'as...'
<ash_worksi> but I'd like to get them from a hostname like `google.com`
<ash_worksi> but I don't understand the format of the whois queries
<sarnold> ash_worksi: where are you stuck?
<ash_worksi> sarnold: I mean like `whois -h whois.cymru -- -v "$(dig +short "${host}")"` will show the ASN
<ash_worksi> but I was hoping to get JUST the asn
<ash_worksi> and then pass that to `whois -h whois.radb.net -- -i origin "AS${asn}"` to get the associated CIDRs
<ash_worksi> sarnold: it just feels like if I knew how to really create the queries (I don't right now, I just rip them off of SO) then I could just pass an IP and get all the CIDRs... or at least get the ASN alone without all the other jazz that comes with it
<sarnold> ash_worksi: ahhhhh. I see. I've always heard that after all the whois databases were split up among the different authorities that they report things in different formats.. I've never tried automating these things, I've only ever read the full output :(
<ash_worksi> sarnold: this is true; in fact the query format is also different
<ash_worksi> sarnold: for example, the same flag for cymru doesn't work on radb
<ash_worksi> but really I don't know the syntax for performing queries at all
<sarnold> ash_worksi: hmm. can you pop into #powerdns on irc.oftc.net? :) I'm curious about this now, and that group feels quite likely to know how to help you :)
<ash_worksi> oo, I can get rid of the header with `-f`
<ash_worksi> sarnold: in a bit
<ash_worksi> I think I might be on to something
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 The synaptic package manager has quit opening after typing password the screen reverts to the background..Added the button to the panel still no opening of synaptic
<lordcirth_> texla, does it print any errors when started from the command line?
<texla> lordcirth_, No protocol specified
<texla> Unable to init server: Could not connect: Connection refused
<texla> (synaptic:5608): Gtk-WARNING **: 13:12:54.395: cannot open display: :0
<lordcirth_> texla, that sounds a lot like you tried to open synaptic on a machine with no x server...
<lordcirth_> texla, you sure that terminal was a local one, not ssh?
<texla> lordcirth_, This is local and has worked for quite a long period of time
<iffraff> Hi, I have three different gpu's on my laptop, and I think the machine gets confused ast to whch one to use at startup because  most of the time when I try to login I get stuck in a loop where it tries to login then just refreshes the login page.  i.e. no error message
<lordcirth_> texla, what does 'echo $DISPLAY' print?
<iffraff> trying to reboot is like playing three card monty.  I just keep trying and eventually I get in
<lordcirth_> iffraff, why do you have 3 GPUs, what are they, and which one do you want to use on startup?
<iffraff> :0
<iffraff> so, i have a laptop with onboard intel and descrete nvidia, but they wont run two 4k external monitors so I have a egup running amd over thunder wire.
<iffraff> WHat I want is to use the egpu whenever it's plugged in.
<texla> lordcirth_, echo $display ..shows a blank
<lordcirth_> texla, not $display , $DISPLAY
<lordcirth_> shells are case-sensitive
<texla> lordcirth_, :0
<lordcirth_> texla, that's interesting, because mine is ":0.0". Try 'DISPLAY=":0.0" synaptic'
<lordcirth_> texla, alternatively, can you launch other graphical programs from this same terminal?
<iffraff> lordcirth_: thoughts on my login nightmare?
<lordcirth_> iffraff, nope, sorry. Never used multiple GPUs
<iffraff> ok, thx is there another group you might suggest?
<lordcirth_> Here is fine; someone else should know
<texla> lordcirth_, $DISPLAY=":0.0" synaptic
<texla> :0=:0.0: command not found
<texla>  updates and firefox and others working
<lordcirth_> texla, you put a $ on DISPLAY
<iffraff> what do you suggest, I often find that once one person answers there's no one else around.  should I just repost in a little bit?  like 20 minutes
<lordcirth_> iffraff, 30min or so, and with all the relevant info on one line
<iffraff> well, it doesn't exactly fit on one line, but maybe at one time?
<lordcirth_> One message, that is.
<texla> lordcirth_, Gtk-Message: 13:29:23.609: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<lordcirth_> texla, that's generic spam, that's normal
<lordcirth_> texla, what's your uptime?
<iffraff> thx lordcirth_
<texla> lordcirth_, Approximately 30 minutes opened updates and downloaded opened firefox and facebook then tried to open synaptic
<lordcirth_> texla, were there a bunch of updates?
<lordcirth_> If there were kernel or graphics updates, it would be best to reboot.
<texla> lordcirth_, no 1.1 mb
<texla> lordcirth_, no kernel updates not sure about graphics will try to rebooting
<super_koza> Hi! I need help installing Nvidia driver and Cuda for my 970 on Ubuntu 18.04.
<super_koza> I was following this link: https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html
<highfiv3r> I've installed 19.04 minimal - how can I install the default applications that comes with the normal experience?
<ioria> highfiv3r, install ubuntu-desktop
<super_koza> I purged all cuda and nvidia packages and then proceeded with package manager installation as shown: https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html#ubuntu-installation
<super_koza> Everything finished OK, without errors, so I went ahead and restarted the PC.
<highfiv3r> ioria, its installed - reinstall? I want the calendar, contacts etc adding to this installation
<ioria> highfiv3r, and you don't have the calendar in the top bar ?
<super_koza> So, I can access nvidia-smi, but I can't access nvcc.
<super_koza> Why the hell it didn't install the toolkit?
<highfiv3r> ioria, I have that, gnome desktop. But I chose the minimal desktop install but looking to add the default gnome applications from the other install option
<highfiv3r> I thought there would be an easy install 'group' for these apps but can't find anything online
<ioria> highfiv3r, the meta-package is 'ubuntu-desktop' .... is , for example, Totem installed ?
<highfiv3r> nope
<ioria> highfiv3r, dpkg -l | grep totem
<ioria> highfiv3r, what's the output ?
<highfiv3r> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Whz4TPs7Z8/
<ioria> highfiv3r, sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<highfiv3r> I tried re installing the meta-package to no effect
<tiaz> I have a need to (temporarily) set my system date into the future. However, when I use date -s, it acts as though it has set the time, but if I run date without arguments immediately after that it shows the correct time rather than the one I need it to be.
<tiaz> I'm using bionic, and ntp is not installed. Can anyone advise what is doing this?
<lordcirth_> tiaz, probably systemd-timesyncd
<highfiv3r> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZhwBtcdys/
<tiaz> lordcirth_: ah, good spot, thank you
<ioria> highfiv3r, dpkg -l | grep gnome-shell
<highfiv3r> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w5NrBpXRqV/
<tomreyn> highfiv3r: you may want (but check the output before you confirm, and yes the ^ is no typo): sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^
<highfiv3r> tomreyn, yep spot on
<highfiv3r> thanks both for your time
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 Why does synaptic package manager open in gnome xorg but not in gnome ?
<tomreyn> you're welcome.
<highfiv3r> ioria, ^
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> texla: what's "gnome xorg" vs "gnome"?
<texla> tomreyn, de's
<ioria> texla, maybe you mean wayland
<texla> ioria, at login I can choose between gnome,gnome classic.gnome xorg when I choose gnome synaptic will not open after password it changes to background
<ioria> texla, if you run it from terminal ?
<texla> iora same problem
<ioria> texla, ok, but what's the output ?
<texla> iora cannot find file
<nmrh> is it possible to use wide-dhcpv6-client along side isc-dhcp-clinet?
<lordcirth_> nmrh, why would you want to run 2 DHCP clients?
<nmrh> pd to subnet a 60
<nmrh> wide-dhcpv6 will do this
<nmrh> isc-dhcp idk...
<nmrh> still need a ipv4 address...
<nmrh> i can't seem to get isc-dhcp to stop picking up an ipv6 address...
<nmrh> or does wide-dhcpv6-client support ipv4 as well?
<iffraff> Hi, has anyone experience their mouse just dropping something you just copies in random places of an open text file?
<iffraff> I'm seriously looking my mind.
<iffraff> at first I thought it was my ide, ( text editor ) but then I saw it drop into the cli, so I think it's something ... bigger
<lordcirth_> iffraff, sounds like your mouse is randomly middle-clicking
<lordcirth_> That can happen as switches wear out
<iffraff> lordcirth_: hmmm, well, I guess I can buy that. simpler than some government conspiracy I was leaning towards.  Thanks for the tip
<Vooloo> So how do I stop ubuntu from locking my screen when in fullscreen mode on anything?
<JimBuntu> Vooloo, system settings -> brightness & lock - depends on exact Ubuntu version... or so you mean ONLY when in fullscreen ?
<Vooloo> Only fullscreen 18.04
<nmrh> funny, i removed isc-dhcp-client (broke my internet connection), set a static address in /etc/network/interfaces, brought up the interface and it came up with an ipv6 address
<nmrh> is the ipv6 address cached someplace?
<diskin> is "Block third-party cookies" enabled in Chrome for Ubuntu by default?
<Skyrider> Greetings everyone
<Skyrider> I'm trying to run ssh-copy-id, and at the end when its asking for the user password.. Getting /bin/sh: No such file or directory
<Skyrider> When I check my echo path, getting: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, o_O are both sides Ubuntu?
<Skyrider> both sides? :p I can't run this command locally on the same machine?
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, well, you could. Are you?
<Skyrider> I am
<lordcirth_> So you are running 'ssh-copy-id localhost'?
<Skyrider> user@ip actually.
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, if you just use 'ssh' instead of 'ssh-copy-id', do you get a shell?
<Skyrider> Getting the lovely welcome message, /bin/sh: No such file or directory and then connection xxx closed
<lordcirth_> Skyrider, ok, and are you ssh'ing to and from the same user? Is it a normal user? Not root or a system user?
<Skyrider> Just a normal user, though with its own custom directory and locked into that directory.
<lordcirth_> "locked into" how?
<Skyrider> Using ChrootDirectory
<lordcirth_> If you prevented the user from accessing /bin, well then it's not being to be able to access /bin/sh, is it?
<Skyrider> I assume its best to move the files manually then?
<lordcirth_> The keys? That might be easiest.
<Skyrider> kk ^_^
<lordcirth_> But that still won't get you a shell
<Skyrider> Its a web content user, no shell needed.
<lordcirth_> What's the ssh for, then?
<Skyrider> Merely to copy over the keys the easy way.
<Skyrider> Thanks btw :)
<lordcirth_> no problem
<Skyrider> Appears to work now :D
<Skyrider> Filezilla doesn't seem to accept ed25519 though.. shame.
<ikarus987> hi i have a folder on desktop i went into that folder using terminal and in there i see a file called file.txt  so i did " mv file.txt Desktop"  my file is gone but it is not on desktop, where did it go ?
<free_speech> probably the file.txt is now just called "Desktop" (renamed) and is in your folder?
<ikarus987> hmm hold on actually i do already have a file called Desktop beside that file.txt in that folder
<ikarus987> gonna remove it
<ikarus987> and try it again
<free_speech> mv file.txt ~/Desktop
<ikarus987> ahh lol
<ikarus987> i am renaming it
<ikarus987> free_speech then why i get error when i do
<ikarus987> mv file.txt file2.txt
<ikarus987> says no such file directory
<ikarus987> if wanna rename that
<free_speech> no error-message just says "error" ...
<ikarus987> ... how is this is a rename command "mv file.txt Desktop" and this is not "mv file.txt file1.txt"
<ikarus987> when i do the second command i get no such directory
<kostkon> !enter
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<leftyfb> ikarus987: that's because there is no such file or directory
<ikarus987> man this community is not for dummies
<leftyfb> ikarus987: "mv file.txt Desktop" moves the file called file.txt to a file called "Desktop" in the same directory because you did not specify a path
<ikarus987> could someone please post me an article about this mv command
<leftyfb> ikarus987: I just explained it to you
<leftyfb> ikarus987: mv will move files. To other locations or other filenames
<ikarus987> leftyfb it renamed it
<ikarus987> my file is now called Desktop
<free_speech> of course there is no such file or directory ... you try to rename a file.txt (which is already renamed to "Desktop", hence why "file.txt" does not exist anymore)
<ikarus987> when i do that
<leftyfb> ikarus987: yup, which is exactly what I explained above
<leftyfb> ikarus987: mv Desktop ~/Desktop/file.txt
<ikarus987> ohhhhhh
<leftyfb> ikarus987: that should fix your issue
<ikarus987> i am so dumb
<ikarus987> :( sorry
<tomreyn> there's also     mv --help     and "man mv" if you have package man-db installed
<ikarus987> see how dumb i am, i am network engineer and yet ask stupid questions and i cant promise i will stop being this stupid
<leftyfb> ikarus987: It's pretty simple. mv will move files. To other locations or other filenames(also other filenames in other locations)
<ikarus987> leftyb thx so there is no such thing as rename
<ikarus987> in linux mv is used
<ikarus987> for moving and renaming
<leftyfb> ikarus987: there is. But unless you need it for some crazy bulk renaming, it's not necessary. mv works just fine
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal#File_.26_Directory_Commands
<dabbill> I have a Ubuntu 18.04.3 VM. After a reboot I have to ssh in with password before keybased login will work. Is this expected?
<OerHeks> yes, this is by design, you can setup the ssh server with key auth, then set passwordless, and fiddle with root access.
<dabbill> I have key auth setup on 15 other VMs and never have to use password
<dabbill> Just this one box after every reboot I have to login with password before key login will work, and key login continues to work till next reboot
<tomreyn> dabbill: how did you install this one? how were the others installed? how did you configure your ssh authentication keys on this VM?
<dabbill> tomreyn: these are all VMs running on Proxmox at my house. I installed all of them, and did the SSH key setup my self
<tomreyn> you answered several questions, but none of those i asked
<dabbill> tomreyn: I think I found the issue
<dabbill> I think I setup encryption on my home folder for this instance
<dabbill> there is a .Private mount point
<vladoski> do you thing that this bug will be fixed soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-calendar/+bug/1731628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1731628 in gnome-calendar (Ubuntu) "Cannot add caldav calendar" [Low,Confirmed]
<vladoski> and why it is flagged as "low"?
<OerHeks> vladoski, as nobody wants to fix it, https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/ck000w/whats_the_status_of_caldavcarddav_support/
<tomreyn> vladoski: i don't think the developers of this gnome component have migrated existing open bug reports on their bugzilla.gnome.org bug tracker, which they are retiring, to their gitlab.gnome.org bug tracker, yet. maybe they never will. and it is my impression some of the projects don't handle bugs on the bugzilla anymore. so you may need to recreate those bug reports on gitlab (and update references) instead.
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether gnome-online-accounts is the correct project there (it can be), but those would go to https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-online-accounts/issues
<tomreyn> !ecryptfs | dabbill
<ubottu> dabbill: EcryptFS is a file system encryption. It is deprecated since Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, see bug 1756840 for details. Use full disk encryption (dmcrypt-luks) instead.
<Skyrider> That's odd..
<Skyrider> usePAM is causing Job for ssh.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
<tomreyn> Skyrider: it will probably stop seeming odd when you investigate it more thoroughly. e.g. systemctl status ssh.service
<Skyrider> Doesn't really provide any real info
<Skyrider> is "UsePAM yes" still something 18.04 uses?
<tomreyn> yes
<Skyrider> Can you use UsePAM in a match?
<tomreyn> the man page tells
<tomreyn> sshd_config(5)
<Skyrider> So which makes me wonder  that every time I attempt to use usepam inside a match, the job fails to start.
<tomreyn> so did you read it?
<Skyrider> And seeing I am setting up google authenticator, can I set up a custom directory? Rather than /home/user/.google_authenticator -> Move to a root owned directory, but user directory chowned to the user.
<Skyrider> And yes, I have.
<tomreyn> hmm, my 18.04's sshd_config(5) lists supported directives in a Match block, and UsePAM is not one of them.
<Skyrider> Doesn't matter where I place UsePAM yes though, sshd just fails to start.
<Skyrider> Journal doesn't provide much data either.. just ssh.service: Start request repeated too quickly., failed with result exit code, failed to start xxxxxxxxxx shell server.
<Skyrider> Once I remove UsePAM yes, it works just fine
<rud0lf> Skyrider: you can make .google_authenticator 600
<rud0lf> or 400
<Skyrider> I could.. but how does the system know where to look for the auth files?
<Skyrider> I assume by default, home directory of the user.
<tomreyn> and     sysstemctl start ssh; systemctl status ssh    outputs what (post to https://paste.ubuntu.com)?
<tomreyn> typo fixed:   systemctl start ssh; systemctl status ssh
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bvKrnJ48Yw/
<tomreyn> Skyrider: post this:   systemctl reset-failed ssh.service; systemctl start ssh; systemctl status ssh
<rud0lf> Skyrider: i had this on raspberry before
<rud0lf> grrr
<Skyrider> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/93ShRSGC7s/ ?
<tomreyn> hmm yes that's not very helpful. you may need to run sshd -d manually
<Skyrider> sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path
<tomreyn> are you connected via ssh or do you have out of band access?
<Skyrider> connected, but found it.. used /usr/sbin/sshd -d instead
<Skyrider> Directive 'UsePAM' is not allowed within a Match block
<tomreyn> well i told you that 15 minutes ago
<Skyrider> And I think I know what went wrong now.
<Skyrider> I added the UsePAm at the bottom of the file, assuming it was outside the match block.
<Skyrider> But if I look up, the last match still adds usepam inside the block.
<tomreyn> see also the -T option to sshd if such happens again.
<Skyrider> What ends a match block exactly?
<tomreyn> \x0A\x0A i'd say,
<tomreyn> either this or the next non-indented line.
<Skyrider> Got it, thanks :D
<Skyrider> Can I use Multi-Factor on users that only have a simply password?
<Skyrider> And with that, I mean. Got it enabled on 1 user, but I can't login on my main one anymore that doesn't have one.
<Skyrider> **simple password.. why do I often mistype that.
<Skyrider> As I can't seem to figure it out
<Skyrider> Guess I'll switch to key usage on my main rather than password. As using PAM doesn't like normal passwods
<Skyrider> ***passwords
<ikarus987> man i just started playing around with linux, and my question is
<ikarus987> do you guys really remember all those terminal commands
<ikarus987> or do you just google them
<ikarus987> ?
<sarnold> ikarus987: when I first started out, I spent a lot of time reading manpages
<sarnold> it's hard to say what exactly I know and don't know, but it really wouldn't surprise me if it's in the millions of facts about tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of commands, programs, functions, manpages, etc etc
<ikarus987> ye
<ikarus987> right now, i am like this
<ikarus987> "ok i kinda remember the command to do this" and then i just google for that command to refresh how it takes arguements
<sarnold> yeah, I spent a LOT of time at that stage
<ikarus987> i see
<sarnold> when I started I even wanted a full-text index of the whole filesystem because I could remember small fragments of config files I might want to change, but couldn't recall where that config file was stored
<sarnold> and I used locate a few hundred times a day :)
<ikarus987> i see
<ikarus987> is 3month enough to call my self "i know linux ?"
<ikarus987> because i am gonna be grinding it
<ryuo> ikarus987: it's possible to remember them, but the majority are not even words. they're extremely short phrases.
<ikarus987> for the next 3 month everyday
<ryuo> ls, rm, cp, etc
<ikarus987> and then there are those
<ryuo> i don't even know all the unix commands, just the ones I actually use
<ryuo> there's some esoteric ones like cal or cmp.
<sarnold> heh I use cal every few days, cmp never
<ikarus987> like that find command
<ryuo> i've used cmp before as a poor mans checker, but yea. checksums are generally superior for checking identical files.
<ryuo> ikarus987: i'd see what is packages with coreutils and go from there. it's the package providing most of the baseline commands.
<ryuo> up next.. util-linux also has some that are linux specfici.
<ryuo> for a more official source of general unix, you'd be better off reading the official posix docs.
<ryuo> distro manpages will detail any GNU extensions or so.
<ryuo> ikarus987: https://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/idx/utilities.html
<sarnold> I'm *very* happy debian's got the posix manpages packaged too
<ryuo> incidently some of these are actually shell builtins...
<ryuo> e.g,. cd
<sarnold> !package manpages-posix-dev
#ubuntu 2019-10-04
<ryuo> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ryuo> wrong command?
<sarnold> ryuo: heh, it send me a privmsg to tell me it doesn't know the package name
<sarnold> ryuo: and it took me a while to figure out why it doesn't know the package and why I coul;dn';t find the package, even though apt-file knows about it: it's in multiverse! https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/manpages-posix
<ryuo> no wonder. it's not even in this universe. ;)
<sarnold> ryuo: I am a bit surprised that it's taken me until today to find out that my new machine is missing the posix manpages!
<sarnold> rofl
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 Synaptic package manager will run in gnome xorg but not in gnome
<lotuspsychje> texla: you mean not in gnome-wayland
<texla> lotuspsychje, My login script only says gnome,gnome classic,gnome xorg do not know which is wayland
<lotuspsychje> texla: on 18.04, ubuntu on xorg is default, ubuntu on wayland the users choice
<lotuspsychje> texla: synpatic on wayland not working is a known bug
<texla> lotuspsychje, should not it run on gnome even if it is wayland
<texla> lotuspsychje, Okay thanks for the info
<beatleboy07>  Can anyone shed light on this: Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.systemd1.UnitMasked: Unit -.mount is masked.
<beatleboy07> I'm not sure what unit -.mount is.
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: its always nice if you also mention the whole story, details, ubuntu version, kernel, what are you trying to do? so volunteers can try to debug you a better way
<beatleboy07> That comes from an apt update. I'm running UbuntuStudio 19.04.
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: could you pastebin your whole apt output please?
<beatleboy07> https://pastebin.com/Fj8BERuF
<beatleboy07> It seems to be unimportant to the entire process. But I'm having an error with apt upgrade that makes me wonder if it's connected.
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: does, sudo apt full-upgrade influence this?
<sarnold> what the heck is causing that..
<beatleboy07> Here's another paste for full-upgrade: https://pastebin.com/cjivQWaR
<lotuspsychje> !info bluez disco
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 5.50-0ubuntu2.1 (disco), package size 962 kB, installed size 4570 kB
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: that seems weird indeed..
<lotuspsychje> Eickmeyer: did you see this behaviour on studio before ? ^
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: Hang on...
<beatleboy07> It is. I can't tell where the issue is.
<beatleboy07> I'd reboot, but I'm currently moving 120GB of data.
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje, beatleboy07: Never seen that before. Not Studio-specifically though.
<Eickmeyer> *specific
<lotuspsychje> beatleboy07: how about a bluez purge & reinstall?
<beatleboy07> lotuspsychje, I'll give it a try.
<sarnold> what would cause -.mount to be masked?
<sarnold> what consequences does that have?
<beatleboy07> sarnold, I wonder the same thing. I can't do a systemctl unmask -.mount
<beatleboy07> I was able to purge bluez, but when trying to install, I get the same dpkg error that I had in the previous pastebin.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: I'm not a systemd expert but I *think* masking is intended to be an operation only the sysadmin ever does, and does via making symlinks
<sarnold> oh, there *is* an unmask. sorry.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: what error do you get when you try to unmask it?
<beatleboy07> sarnold, I get a systemctl: invalid option -- '.'
<beatleboy07> systemctl: invalid option -- '.'
<beatleboy07> Hint: to specify units starting with a dash, use "--":
<beatleboy07>       systemctl [OPTIONS...] {COMMAND} -- -.mount ...
<sarnold> beatleboy07: ah, try systemctl unmask -- -.mount
<beatleboy07> The hint hasn't been helpful.
<sarnold> such a stupid design
<beatleboy07> Oh weird.
<sarnold> why did they ever make such an obnoxious choice to replace all the / chars with -
<beatleboy07> sarnold, that didn
<beatleboy07> sarnold, that didn't give me an error when I sent the systemctl command, but apt update gives me the unit is masked message again.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: weird
<sarnold> beatleboy07: is there anything in journalctl -e that looks relevant?
<beatleboy07> Oct 03 18:45:00 ckdUbuntuStudio audit[25324]: AVC apparmor="DENIED" operation="p
<beatleboy07> lines 979-1001/1001 (END)
<beatleboy07> That message over and over.
<beatleboy07> So weird.
<beatleboy07> I can't install mumble because of this.
<sarnold> man I hate journalctl
<sarnold> beatleboy07: can you pastebin the output of journalctl | grep DENIED | tail -20  ?
<sarnold> beatleboy07: that'll show us the last 20 apparmor DENIED messages
<beatleboy07> sarnold, it looks odd to me: https://pastebin.com/fcxZ3aQc
<beatleboy07> Looks like discord is involved.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: cool, thanks. that's *gross* but it's not probably not the cause of this issue
<sarnold> beatleboy07: how about systemctl status -- -.mount  ?
<beatleboy07> https://pastebin.com/Aki3knAp
<beatleboy07> sarnold, It still is masked. I'm not sure what -.mount is.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: systemd makes .mount units for all the mountpoints on the system, I think so different services can depend upon them and only be started after the corresponding filesystem has been mounted
<sarnold> beatleboy07: this represents the root filesystem
<sarnold> beatleboy07: I'm not sure what it would mean to mask a mount unit -- does that prevent systemd from trying to mount the filesystem? or unmount the filesystem? does it *do* anything? I don't know :(
<beatleboy07> I feel like this may have started when I manually mounted other drives.
<beatleboy07> But I'm not certain.
<beatleboy07> This computer has three physical drives.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: what's your /etc/fstab look like?
<sarnold> (double-check there's no passwords in the thing before pastebinning it)
<beatleboy07> Yeah, it looks okay to me. I'm not exactly sure if the options are correct.
<beatleboy07> I don't think there are issues posting my UUID right?
<sarnold> none that I know of
<beatleboy07> https://pastebin.com/mVHr1RUs
<beatleboy07> Looks normal to me I think.
<sarnold> hmm, yeah, looks pretty similar to my bionic system http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P8Snxz53gP/ -- the efi entry looks different from my disco system, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5DmFx36GVk/ but that's .. just a weird system all around
<k_sze> I'm trying to re-partition a USB drive but gnome-disks says it's not mounted.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: sorry, I've got to take off. I'm not sure what to suggest next.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: if you';ve got the time and inclination it'd be nice if you could report that huge pile of discord DENIED messages
<beatleboy07> k_sze, I'm not sure about gnome-disks. I recommend gparted.
<beatleboy07> Your drive should not be mounted if you want to partition it.
<sarnold> beatleboy07: but I don't think that'll help you immediately, so no worries if you just want to focus on the problem at hand
<sarnold> beatleboy07: good luck :) and if you fix this, I'd be curious to hear how :)
<beatleboy07> sarnold, report that where? Discord developers?
<sarnold> beatleboy07: I was thinking snap developers, but maybe discord folks would like to know their snap isn't working quite right
<beatleboy07> Seems like a good idea
<sarnold> htey may not even know they have a snap :) heh
<beatleboy07> Yeah, the snaps are wild.
<tomreyn> k_sze: are you still looking for help with repartitioning the usb storage?
<k_sze> tomreyn, it's fine. gnome-disks magically worked after I unmounted and replugged the USB disk. weird.
<tomreyn> if it was previously mounted this would explain it.
<friendlyGoat> hello i have a little thing i need help with, its small but i have no idea how to really deal with it. a long time ago a command accidentally made a folder just named " in my / directory with nothing in it. i have no idea how to delete it since no matter what i cant get my terminal to realize i really want to delete "
<dax> rm -r \"
<friendlyGoat> thanks!
<erle-> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1161494/npm-version-is-not-compatible-with-node-js-version
<erle-> Who did this and why is this persisting to 19.10?
<geirha> npm shouldn't have been a separate apt package in the first place
<geirha> but node and npm from apt has always been a mess. When I work with node I just grab a prebuilt tarball from nodejs.org, and deploy it in docker
<erle-> geirha, this literally makes me sad
<fritzroy15> hello, I have an ec2 ubuntu 18.04 instance, that I installed the graphical interface on and confirmed gdm is working; however, I can figure out how to enable remote graphical access from my own ubuntu 18.04 instance; do I use rdp? vnc?
<rory> fritzroy15: if you just need to run a single application, you can connect via ssh using "ssh -X" option, then run the application command e.g. "firefox" and it will display on your local machine.
<rory> fritzroy15: others may know about full remote-desktop solutions.
<rory> fritzroy15: for the former, "X11Forwarding yes" must specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<rory> (on the instance)
<ztychr> Whats the default lock screen un ubuntu 18.04? Not login screen, but the lockscreen. I would like to restore it to default
<fritzroy15> rory doesn't seem to work
<fritzroy15> i've enable X11Forwarding yes on both client and host
<geirha> fritzroy15: what does this output, then?   ssh -X user@host xeyes
<rory> fritzroy15: you might have to "sudo service ssh restart" on the host after changing the setting, not sure
<rory> ssh or sshd
<rory> ztychr: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter
<rory> ztychr: you should be asked to select default display manager and you should select lightdm
<Gargoyle> fritzroy15: After some exploration and experimentation with vnc to remote desktop to a Mac... Performance was so bad I eventually ended up using Google Remote Desktop.
<rory> ztychr: possibly more info here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1044793/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-18-04-default-greeter
<ztychr> rory: Thanks. But I don't want to change greeter. I'm good with gdm. Just wondered what the default lockscreen was. Maybe something in /usr/share/backgrounds? Can't remember or find the answer from google.
<Gargoyle> ztychr: Do a fresh install in a VM
<Gargoyle> Or boot a liveCD
<tomreyn> ztychr: it's integrated into gnome-shell, i think.
<ztychr> Might have to yeah, thanks anyway.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Edoctoor> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 18.04.3 and every time I do a # apt update, #apt upgrade and reboot; ... My grub defaults to a pure linux grub and ignores that I have a duel booting PC... I hope one day it gets fixed so I don't have to type # os-prober, # upgrade-grub every time. My question is, "Is there a better way?" or am I doing it the right way?
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: yeah, type "ls -l /etc/grub.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste
<Edoctoor> I am not having a grub issue... now... because over much frustration, and only getting one boot after the ubuntu install .. because the first thing i do is apt upgrade then the org grub is gone... then repeat install over and over until I discovered os-prober , and upgrade-grub
<Edoctoor> but what you said, is good to know
<Edoctoor> how do I install termbin or do I have to create an account
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: no, just run the command it uses netcat (nc)
<Edoctoor> brb,, maybe I'll learn something, thanks
<EriC^^> um
<EriC^^> you need to paste the results so i can troubleshoot
<Edoctoor> :~# "ls -l /etc/grub.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Edoctoor> bash: ls -l /etc/grub.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: without the quotes
<Edoctoor> thats what happened, and the reason I ask what do I need to install
<Edoctoor> duh
<adac> What do I have to install so I can use this cifs parameter sec=ntlm  in Ubuntu 18.04. For 16.04 this didn't seem an issue worked out of the box.
<Edoctoor> EriC^^, Thanks that worked,, happy dance, I have a copy of my grub ... so I can repair it at the boot up command line if it ever happens again
<Edoctoor> what else can you teach me
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: what? nothing you said made sense
<Edoctoor> You solved my need for os-prober
<Edoctoor> happy  dance
<nsh> why does ubuntu 18.0 have such an old version of libpcap?
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: no i didn't, i only told you to list files of a directory
<nsh> libpcap0.8:amd64
<Edoctoor> that solved my issue
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: i was trying to see if os-prober is found in grub.d and it's +x'd that might be why whenever you install a package that has to update grub, you end up with no windows
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: that doesn't make sense at all
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: do you want to solve your issue or happy dance around it? yes/no
<Edoctoor> It a very long story, can I tell you in a pm because we are talking about two very different issues. You want to fix my grub which is perfect; however, I want ubuntu to include the command os-prober when it creates a new grub after an # apt upgrade . I am a noob and don't know the right words to explain correctly. I am sorry for that.
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: i get what you meant, that's why i asked to display the files of that dir, they get run when update-grub runs after apt updates
<Edoctoor> https://termbin.com/ph59
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: ok, so os-prober is there and +x'd
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: something else is going on
<Edoctoor> EriC^^, But was it there when my very first grub was created, when installing a duel boot.
<Edoctoor> I don't know, it was just hell, for me ... but I finally have Ubuntu up and running
<Edoctoor> and I know about os-prober... and I guess I don't have to use it any more as you have confirmed that is it called
<Edoctoor> thanks
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: well something doesnt make sense anyways
<Edoctoor> I am a noob... get it
<Edoctoor> LOL
<EriC^^> not that
<Edoctoor> ok new question
<EriC^^> i dont think running os-prober before update-grub actually makes a difference for update-grub, could be wrong
<EriC^^> do you have 2 linuxes installed? it could be that one grub is taking over the other or something
<Edoctoor> I'll try both ways
<EriC^^> gtg, gl
<fallenour> hey everyone!
<adac> Friends, any ideas why I get this error when mounting my cifs?  https://pastebin.com/43fwcska
<fallenour> Im looking into the best way to use systems containers with LXD, and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Ceph storage volumes? I have already built my cluster, and I would like to use it, but Im having issues with LXD reading the config file for some reason. I was wondering also if the best option would be to add my standard user to
<fallenour> the admin group, or to do something else. Any advice is greatly appreciated.
<adac> If i remove sec=ntlm actually it seems to work but not sure why. And my second question is if I can remove this and the connection is still secure
<Edoctoor> I am all good now, I squeezed my win10 to give me 60gb and then installed ubuntu in that and after many reinstalls messing with the bios; like about 40 times, I discovered what I needed to keep both os on the same track. Then my first reboot worked, and I did a # apt upgrade and then win10 wasn't not listed in the grub... so I had to do a lot of head scratching before I figured it out. Anyway, I am all good now.
<ducasse> fallenour: you might want to try #lxcontainers
<Edoctoor> I am just here to learn IRC
<fallenour> yea just joined! I apprecaite it
<ducasse> fallenour: also #ubuntu-server
<fuorviatos> Hi there. Anyone managed to run ubuntu with wi-fi on Mac hardware?
<Cheez> fuorviatos: i ran 18.04 for a while on my macbook air without having to do anything particularly odd to get wifi working.
<fuorviatos> Cheez: Thanks. I'm struggling to get it working on iMac 27. Probably different driver...
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: wich chipset do you have there?
<ducasse> fuorviatos: run 'sudo lshw -c network | nc termbin.com 9999' and post the link
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: Will check that and get back to you
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: it will show with the advice from ducasse
<fuorviatos> ducasse: I need a moment since my apple keyboard is not recognized. Typing with a virtual one is a bit of a struggle ;)
<ducasse> fuorviatos: just post it when you're ready
<fuorviatos> ducasse: This is what I get https://paste.pics/7be099362b8e2d7b59dffeedcfd04a0b
<fuorviatos> ducasse: Sorry, but had to use my phone and take the picture
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: driver looks loaded, wifi doesnt work?
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: Nope, Ubuntu shows there is no wifi adapter found under settings.
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: this is live version in case that matters
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: can you install ubuntu with a cable perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: or try the broadcom drivers in your install media under /pool
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: you mean to plug in the ethernet cable?
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: yes
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: Nope, router is in a separate room. No chance for laying the cable sadly
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: I can try to play with broadcom but what drivers should i look for?
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: check your liveusb /pool/restricted/b/bcmwl/
<fuorviatos> lotuspsychje: bingo! installed and worked. Thanks a lot!
<simoen3> hello
<simoen3> is there a way to see if last modified and create date of a file have been modified?
<legreffier> simoen3: no easy way
<simoen3> what can be an hard way?
<eipip1e0> inotify
<simoen3> eipip1e0, ok but if i have no active monitor while i'm modifing timestamps file is there a way?
<eipip1e0> poll
<simoen3> i dont understadn
<lordcirth_> simoen3, what do you mean by an "active monitor"? You can run inotify in the background, logging to a file, if you need to.
<eipip1e0> in a loop keep checking
<simoen3> ok thank you. my question was confused, i know. anyway i was asking "if i have an external hard disk and i want to modify "last modified" timestamps of the files of hdd to current date, when i plug it in another pc, is there a way to see if that field was modified?"
<lordcirth_> simoen3, not really, no.
<lordcirth_> You could format it with btrfs or ZFS and therefore have snapshots of the old state, I guess.
<lordcirth_> simoen3, Why do you want to do this?
<simoen3> cause I want to create a little script that anonimize that fields
<lordcirth_> simoen3, ok, and why do you want to do that?
<simoen3> to create a set of bash tool; mainly for fun and to learn
<dabbill> tomreyn: thanks, this VM was setup a long time ago and forgot about the encryption. My physical computers use full disk encryption.
<fallenour> Does anyoen have a guide on configuring lxd with ceph?
<ducasse> fallenour: as i hinted earlier, this might not be the best place to ask, we mostly support desktop issues here
<kenperkins> ok, got logs for my webcam failing while in use, dmesg and syslog, what do i look for here
<kenperkins> https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/2db063af399e9cc02e390fc01043fd52
<kenperkins> i don't know the best way to next diagnose the problem
<osse> I think my boot time (from grub menu to login screen) is a bit long. How can find out what's causing it?
<osse> Googled a bit and ran "systemd-analyze critical-chain". If I'm reading this right then run-user-1000.mount alone takes about a minute
<kenperkins> a bit of googling sounds like it might be usb cameras through a usb hub, trying direct to the motherboard and will see
<fallenour> .
<gp> Anyone familiar with any smart card emulators apt installable for 18.04?
<fallenour> .
<commander64> how to work from home at canonical
<commander64> on rhe microsoft part
<commander64> hello fallenour
<fallenour> hey!
<commander64> hey freedom
<fallenour> canonical does WFH?
<commander64> WFH no context
<commander64> cannot decypher
<fallenour> work from home, ie remote work?
<ducasse> commander64: that's not something we can help you with, you need to speak to canonical
<commander64> Id guess mist of it is remote
<fallenour> Also, you wouldnt happen to know how I could figure out a better way to debug ceph would you commander64
<fallenour> Im having issues with juju deployment of ceph allowing me to use LXD as storage, or even access it apparently.
<commander64> ceph?
<fallenour> ceph clustered storage
<commander64> does it have bugs?
<sonOfRa> does any software not have bugs?
<commander64> first bug put it on bare hardware
<commander64> stop with the amazon cloud
<fallenour> Eh?
<fallenour> Was commander a bot?
<dax> no, they were one of our repeat problem children.
<fallenour> mmm I see.
<fallenour> Honestly its the first ban Ive ever seen in years in this channel. I honestly thought the mod accounts were just place holders XD
<lotuspsychje> fuorviatos: welcome
<leonardus> What package do I install for Nvidia 20-series (specifically, RTX 2080 Super) drivers on 18.04.3 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | leonardus
<ubottu> leonardus: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<leonardus> I have to change "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" every time I boot or else I get a black screen
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: latest nvidia drivers might be a good idea
<leonardus> Proprietary ones?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: and the HWE kernel might do some magic too
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: for big cards like gtx and rtx you always need the nvidia drivers to make them work to the max
<leonardus> So I add that ppa then run `nvidia-graphics-drivers-435`?
<leonardus> apt install ^
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: yes
<leonardus> Ok
<leonardus> Unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-435
<leonardus> after adding the ppa and running apt update
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: what does: ubuntu-drivers list
<leonardus> nvidia-driver-435, nvidia-driver-430
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<ash_worksi> is there a trick to parallel to generate 1..N unsorted quickly?
<ash_worksi> (or 1..N > sorted_files)
<genii> Fastest traditional is bubble sort
<ash_worksi> genii: bubble sort?
<genii> It's a method where you select 2, compare, swap their places if one is in the wrong order
<genii> ..repeat with all the rest until donw
<genii> *done
<ash_worksi> genii: I'm not talking about sorting though
<ash_worksi> I'm talking about generating
<ash_worksi> the fastest multithreaded way to genearate a series of 1..N
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: thats not really the scope of the ubuntu support channel neither
<tomreyn> dabbill: maybe the best way forwardis to reinstall it then. you could also try to add block device encryption below the existing filesystems by booting from a live usb system and using cryptsetup-reencrypt, but (while i haven't done it myself) i assume this is a simple process.
<ash_worksi> the only thing I can think of that seems to work is to manually parse sections of the series based on the number of cores and run a background for loop that prints from start to finish
<ash_worksi> for each loop
<leonardus> made this guide real quick https://gist.github.com/leonardus/0fe9e7675c6203daba994ab3094b6665
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: what does nvidia-smi show now?
<ash_worksi> any ideas on that?
<lotuspsychje> ash_worksi: try ##linux perhaps?
<ash_worksi> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<chaosfisch> When using the terminal: Sometimes I randomly end up in a vi/vim with every command that I'm trying to enter. Is this vi-mode?
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/7ju3
<TomyWork> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/thunderbird vs. https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2019-29/
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: vi/vim won't start by itself, only when you choose to start it. but i'm not sure i'm getting your question right.
<TomyWork> what's up with the lateness?
<dabbill> tomreyn: Now that I know whats going on, I am not worried about it for the time being. I will probably rebuild this box when 20.04 is released.
<TomyWork> it's been almost a month
<tomreyn> dabbill: ok :)
<dabbill> tomreyn: thanks :)
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: I'm working and changing files with vim, saving them, and then e.g. changing directories. every once in a while, I try to enter a command such as "cd /somewhere" and instead I'll be in vi/vim. I'm not sure if I press any key combinations accidentally - but this is quite annoying.
<chaosfisch> Pretty much killed on of our test servers as a result of that today
<chaosfisch> one*
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: looking good!
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: for security related issues, you can ask in #ubuntu-hardened if you like
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: weird, i never had this happen to me. so you edit files in vim, then exit vim, then change directories in the interactive bash / dash shell by typing "cd /somewhere", and as a result of typing this, vi/vim starts again?
<tomreyn> i don't really see how this would "kill" a (test) server, though.
<chaosfisch> pretty much this +/- something which I might not be able to observe - like keybindings, etc. I enter something like: "cd /somewher" use tab auto completion and -> vi/vim is open. I'm usually able to exit this mode after a few tries.
<chaosfisch> well, I was about to enter chown root:root -R /somedir -> and because of this behavior it run chown root:root -R //, which in turn changed file permissions of far too many things
<chaosfisch> What's worse, there is not even a history entry that I've run this command :S
<tomreyn> hmm maybe ask in #vim, i've never heard of this.
<tomreyn> maybe you have an alias set which triggers it somehow? run:  alias
<chaosfisch> unlikely, this mostly happens when I'm connected using ssh - into environments which should not have alias set.
<tomreyn> it could also be a broken auto completion
<chaosfisch> I would not be surprised
<tomreyn> so you have custom autocompletions there?
<chaosfisch> no, I don't
<chaosfisch> this problem never occurs when on my machine (using zsh) - but only occurs if connected via ssh and being in bash
<tomreyn> hmm, most peculiar, but i've never heard of or experienced such.
<chaosfisch> additionally, I was surprised that "//" is a valid directory... - though, it issued an additional warning at the start of the command
<chaosfisch> the chown command which accidentally triggered with wrong path is the perfect example why we should finally make the move to using containers instead.
<leonardus> How do I find this path on Ubuntu? https://github.com/lqt5/lqt#3-configure-qt5
<leonardus> I've installed qtbase5-dev
<sarnold> leonardus: are you sure you need to set it at all?
<leonardus> that's just what the instructions say
<leonardus> I can try it without though
<leonardus> sarnold: yeah it errors https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/riH7aFnU/
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: was able to pretty much confirm that I was using "vi-mode" (thanks to help in #vim). Pressing ESC enters command mode, then pressing "v" opens vim. This makes a lot of sense because I'm quite frequently navigating to /var/logs /var/opt.
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: so you're now saying you did not actually leave vim before navigating directories?
<tomreyn> s/leave/quit/
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: vim is not open - but pressing "ESC" enters command mode - apparently (while being in bash...)
<tomreyn> not on mine
<tomreyn> pressing escape in bash does not magically spawn vim
<chaosfisch> set -o vi, then it spawns vim  - afaik
<sarnold> chaosfisch: probably set -o emacs will help
<tomreyn> oh i see, i wasn't familiar with   set -o vi
<chaosfisch> neither was I before
<sarnold> it's bloody annoying :)
<sarnold> it's an easy way to drive bash users insane
<chaosfisch> sarnold: It resulted in running "chown root:root -R //" today.....
<sarnold> chaosfisch: oh fun. :(
<tomreyn> chaosfisch: why do you have it set, though? it's non default
<chaosfisch> I noticed it early enough, but well, the only sane way is to wipe the system and reinstall.
<chaosfisch> tomreyn: seems to be default in some systems that I'm working with
<tomreyn> you probably have some colleagues who fancy it.
<chaosfisch> if someone could tell me why the path "//" is the same as "/" - this would be helpful.
<Anon0011> something about making it compatible with older UNIX style systems
<Anon0011> it means nothing now
<Anon0011> exactly the same
<sarnold> chaosfisch: posix sets // aside as a naming method for eg smb or cifs style use
<tomreyn> you can also make it /////
<sarnold> so linux also kept the // as /
<chaosfisch> so - "n times" / is still /
<chaosfisch> wow
<sarnold> well, sort of
<sarnold> /// is the same as /
<sarnold> // is //
<dax> so is /../, incidentally
<sarnold> though it also means / most of the time
<Anon0011> it does nothing special
<sarnold> it's also bloody annoying to try to find documentatino about this
<chaosfisch> thanks to all - and have a nice weekend
<tomreyn> you, too
<Aavar> Anyone have a good suggestion for a dotfile manager and maybe a good tutorial on how to set it up?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 gnome xorg  How to change panel color from black to white left or right click on panel reveals nothing
<pi0> does ubuntu 19.04 just automatically connect to internet with a usb to ethernet cable?
<leftyfb> pi0: depends on the usb to ethernet cable
<pi0> shoot
<pi0> you mean adapter?
<Aavar> if it's a working network card and it is set up for dhcp it should.
<pi0> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8153 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<Aavar> (and there is ia dhcp server that is)
<pi0> lsusb
<Aavar> pi0: what does ifconfig show?
<pi0> i do not even show the eth0 adapter
<Aavar> (what is the command if net-tools is not installed? anyone?)
<pi0> for wired shown
<Aavar> pi0: ifconfig -a?
<sarnold> ip addr
<pi0> virbr0-nic?
<Aavar> sarnold: whank you
<Aavar> hahaha
<Aavar> Thank you ;)
<sarnold> rofl
<Aavar> sorry ;)
<pi0> hmm most likely it is not recognized?
<Aavar> pi0: see if there is any change in ifconfig with the adapter conneted or not
<pi0> i see the adapter going away once i plug in the ethernet cable
<pi0> be right back getting another ethernet cable
<texla>  Ubuntu 18.04.3 gnome xorg  How to change panel color from black to white left or right click on panel reveals nothing
<NickZ> Hey, I somehow screwed up my gnome/gdm/lightdm/wayland/whatever session and now I can't log in on my main user, I'm currently logged in as another user. Is there away of just removing all the relevant configuration/session files?
<akemhp_> NickZ, Try to move ~/.config/ folder and maybe other files like ~/.xsession* ~/.Xauthority, to some temp folder like ~/backup_config/
<akemhp_> And try to log back.
<NickZ> ok
<akemhp_> Nick the home of your user ofc.
<Aavar> How can I easy move images from iphone to my computer(gnome/unity)? I can copy with nautilus, but not delete.
<Aavar> (ubuntu 19.04)
<Sazpaimon> is there a way to prevent packages that depend on python3 from installing python 3.6? I have 3.7 from universe and don't feel like having two python3 versions installed
<Lavillanella> Hello, I installed Chrome (77.0.3865.90) on Ubuntu 18.04 and all videos (Netflix, Youtube and pure mp4) are playing too fast. Any suggenstions how I can fix the problem?
<akemhp_> Well for youtube at least, did you check when you click on the gear icon on the bottom right of the video, the speed is set to normal?
<Lavillanella> akemhp_: I did. It is.
<Lavillanella> lspci -k (for VGA): https://termbin.com/ufzx
<vavkamil> hi
<vavkamil> is anyone using ubuntu-touch on a smartphone?
<akemhp_> Lavillanella, I would try another version of chromium, and check with firefox, but i don't think it has to do with your graphics hardware.
<Lavillanella> akemhp_: Everything works fine in Firefox.
<akemhp_> Lavillanella, It is probably this version of chromium which has an issue on your machine at least, exit Chromium, try to rename ~/.config/chromium to ~/.config/chromium_old, then relaunch it and try to play a video, if it doesn't work switch to another version of Chromium, i don't have any troubles with 76.*.
<Lavillanella> akemhp_: it happens also with a fresh user account.
<akemhp_> Lavillanella, Ok, then no need to do this with .config, just try another version of it.
<tomreyn> Lavillanella: do you have mesa-vdpau-drivers installed?
<tomreyn> if it's installed, try uninstalling it and restart chromium-browser, also toggle the chrome://settings/system  setting in chromium browser.
<tomreyn> Lavillanella: oh wait you said 'chrome', that's not supported here, used chromium-browser instead.
<jerryabear> hey all. i've been struggling with udev on ubuntu18 and EC2, particularly regarding mapping an instance storage volume. my udev rule intercepts the instance storage 'add' event and creates a symlink. this works on the *first* boot of my instance but subsequent reboots seem non-deterministic and when it fails, the symlink is actually gone. any ideas?
<jerryabear> i've also enabled debug output for udev but i'm just not seeing anything useful there
<tomreyn> !YY.MM
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<jerryabear> assuming that was directed at me, this is 18.04
<tomreyn> jerryabear: hi, yes, i meant to direct this to you. i don't know an answer to your query question, though. (maybe consider creating a systemd unit instead.)
<jerryabear> thanks. i'm using a combination of udev and systemd units actually, but perhaps i have the wrong combo
<jerryabear> in fact i'm in the process of abandoning my udev rule since it seems so unreliable and just using a unit but i was under the impression that the udev approach was more reliable for device mapping; maybe that's not so.. :/ not sure
<sarnold> I've never understood where exactly one would go to "see" the events that udev is responding to
<sarnold> it's always felt pretty opaque
<jerryabear> that's a good word for how it feels to me at least :p
<jerryabear> enabling debug mode in the udev logging actually resulted in a decent amount of stuff but i was still not able to understand why it was only intermittently creating my symlink
<snackattack> I've installed a minimal Ubuntu 18 Server in virt-manager, when I clone the VM, the IP address is the same on both machines. I tried setting up dynamic IP address following https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html but it didn't make a difference, it appears the IP address is stuck on a single static address for reasons I can't understand. I don't have this problem with my Debian 10
<snackattack> VMs. Anyone have any
<snackattack> pointers/ideas why this might be happening?
<sarnold> snackattack: wild guesses, /etc/machine-id or similar in /run and maybe your dhcp client has stashed something similar in its /var/ smething...
<foolery> hi anyone care to help a newb?
<hggdh> foolery: just ask your question :-)
<snackattack> sarnold: Thanks for the pointer, running virt-sysprep (which resets /etc/machine-id among other things) seems to have fixed things
<foolery> cheers
<sarnold> snackattack: nice
<sarnold> snackattack: thanks for reporting back, I hadn't heard of virt-sysprep
<foolery> trying to install using windows app installed to panel now what next just shows ***office:~$ ?
<OerHeks> windows app ... i hope you do not use wubi
<foolery> ubuntu
<OerHeks> can you tell us more what windows app you used to install (to panel?)
<foolery> ok powershell to install permission for linux then ubuntu app on microsoft store
<foolery> sorry admin powershell
<OerHeks> oh, WSL ..
<OerHeks> WSL is supported in an other channel
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<foolery> thanks guys
<OerHeks> i am not sure wsl supports desktop installs
<iwhau> i have just installed Ubuntu 16.04 without any additional software selection, just the minimal option. I have just booted and i try to run python and i get this: "El programa <<python>> puede encontrarse en los siguientes paquetes: * python-minimal  * python3. Intente sudo apt install <paquete seleccionado>"
<iwhau> i tried sudo apt install python3
<iwhau> and it says: python3 ya está en su versión más reciente (3.5.1-3)
<iwhau> i went to /usr/local/lib/python3.5/dist.packages and i can't finf python binary
<sarnold> iwhau: what's /usr/bin/python3 point to?
<iwhau> /usr/bin/python3 -> python3.5
<iwhau> oh!
<iwhau> now i can see i can run python3
<iwhau> as well as python3.5
<iwhau> :D
<iwhau> should i rename python3 to python?
<iwhau> or can i make a symlink to python?
<sarnold> don't do that
<iwhau> ok
<sarnold> python programs expect "python" to be the python2 language
<iwhau> oh!
<sarnold> and python3 prorams expcet "python3" to be the python3 language
<sarnold> me type good..
<Skyrider> Can puttygen keys be used as ssh key pair?
<sarnold> anyway, don't mix and match your python versions or everything will break and it'll be annoying to fix
<Skyrider> If I compare the one that ubuntu makes (private key) and the one that puttygen makes.
<Skyrider> They are completely different
<iwhau> i reinstalled ubuntu-server because i tried to install django current version
<iwhau> and it installed an old version
<iwhau> it thinks i don't have python3
<iwhau> lets try again
<iwhau> i'll get back here if i have any doubt
<iwhau> thanks, by the way!
<CaTaCaS> Hi, I have an problem. I become an Error as I connect to my Company VPN with vpnc. My FritzBox VPN works grade with vpnc. I become an Error in Terminal like this:vpnc: response was invalid [1]:  (ISAKMP_N_INVALID_EXCHANGE_TYPE)(7)
<dzhi> hi
<dzhi> anyone uses ansible to do system upgrades (do-release-upgrade)?
<CaTaCaS> hi
<sarnold> CaTaCaS: that might be a config error of your vpn
<tomreyn> CaTaCaS: on a side note, there's also #ubuntu-de in case you prefer
<CaTaCaS> ok, but the company VPN is working with the too, ShrewSoft in Windows.
<CaTaCaS> *tool
<CaTaCaS> I do not understand this problem. The VPN ist working under Windows but not working unter linux. But my Home VPN ist working under vpnc.
<glitchd> so im wondering if there is any way to have the login screen only show a password box at login. no names, nothing else, only a password box?
<CaTaCaS> I have tested vpnc unter ubuntu, manjaro and parrotOS.
<CaTaCaS> In #ubuntu-de are all sleeping, because its 01:20^^
<kadiro> glitchd> I think that depend on which display manager you use
<glitchd> kadiro, it doesnt depend on the login manager?
<kadiro> glitchd> for example in lightdm manager you must create annother config file an add some lines there, (ie: greeter-hide-users=false and allow-guest=false)
<glitchd> kadiro, do you have a link to a tutorial so that i can read about that?
<kadiro> glitchd> I found something for you, take a look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/731425/how-do-disable-user-list-on-login-screen-prompt-for-username-and-password-ubu
<glitchd> kadiro, im using ubuntu 18.04 with xubuntu desktop installed
<glitchd> kadiro, i only want to put in a password, not choose a user name or input a username
<kadiro> glitchd> yes i understand that
<glitchd> kadiro, thank you im reading that page now
<kadiro> glitchd> the link above is exactly the same case as yours
<glitchd> so far it seems very similiar, but again, i dont want to type in the username, i only want to type the password
<glitchd> im the only user on the machine so there is no need to choose a different username
<kadiro> glitchd> I think that exactly what the 1st answer said
<glitchd> kadiro, im afraid not, "making it so that any user would have to enter their username as well as their password to log in"
<kadiro> glitchd> ok do whatever you want
<glitchd> kadiro, lol whats your problem?
<glitchd> kadiro, is there a language barrier here, or are you trying to be rude?
<kadiro> glitchd> I have no problem, I just tried to help you that's all
<glitchd> kadiro, do i need to explain what im trying to do again, or are you done being a google warrior?
<kadiro> glitchd> you explained well
<kadiro> and I did that before and worked FYI
<glitchd> kadiro, youre missing the point. you gave me a link to instructions that arent what im looking to do. i do appreciate your attempt to help me, but honestly, thus far you have not helped. FYI.
<kadiro> glitchd> ok sorry then
<glitchd> kadiro, no problem, again, thank you for trying to help me.
<OerHeks> CaTaCaS, perhaps the vpn software does something with mac, vpn router lease or something like that, not an ubuntu issue i think
<CaTaCaS> ok, how i can change the phase1-exchange in vpnc?
<OerHeks> did that vpn work before on your ubuntu?
<CaTaCaS> no only on Windows
<OerHeks> CaTaCaS, then please from the start, what guide did you follow for your company vpn? vpnc is pretty easy to setup
<CaTaCaS> I have chack all parameter --dh  dh2 is default and --auth-mode is PSK default
<CaTaCaS> I use the tool "ShrewSoft" on Windows and I import the .vpn file and its works. In the .vpn file I have the PSK Key, ServerAdresse, Ports and GroupName
<CaTaCaS> I give up :(
<CaTaCaS> I tested it with --dh group 1 and random ports. I can test it with my Phone Hotspot. My last chance
#ubuntu 2019-10-05
<CaTaCaS> I have tested with my Smartphone Hotspot and I have the same Error :(  I Give Up
<CaTaCaS> Any Ideas??
<tomreyn> CaTaCaS: unless you can discuss the exact scenario and architecture from the very start, i doubt anyone will be able to help.
<CaTaCaS> ok, thank you but I have to sleep. I come tomorrow again. Thank you and have a nice day
<fsws> if I upgrade to ubuntu 19.10 today before official release date, will I still be able to get the official release later? I'm using "do-release-upgrade -d"
<fsws> will there be any difference between pre-release and post-release ubuntu 19.10?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | fsws
<ubottu> fsws: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<sarnold> fsws: probably an apt update && apt upgrade will do the job once 19.10 is out
<fsws> sarnold: thanks. I guess installing pre-release today has little risk. A few command lines will get one to the official post-release version
<sarnold> fsws: hopefully not *too* risky, as we're gertting quite close to the end result :)
<fsws> sarnold: i'm using virtual machine. So, no big deal even if things get damaged. Some inconvenience only
<sarnold> fsws: nice nice
<fsws> redhat is a listed company. It makes lots of $. Does Ubuntu make even more $ since Ubuntu is even more popular than redhat?
<sarnold> canonical hasn't yet had a profitable quarter
<fsws> i'm surprised. Ubuntu is more pervasive than redhat. Why the lack of profitability?
<sarnold> canonical sales are improving, and if the growth rate keeps up, I wouldn't be surprised if we have a profitable quarter Soon[tm] :)
<fsws> come to think of it, i've never paid a cent for using Ubuntu. How does Canonical make money?
<fsws> sarnold: do you work in canonical?
<sarnold> yes, I'm on the ubuntu security team
<fsws> sarnold: wow! honoured to be talking to a staff that gave the world Ubuntu. I hope you become rich! thanks for the great work
<sarnold> fsws: there's several lines of business: ubuntu advantage customers get support services, ESM support for parts of the distribution beyond the standard support life;
<sarnold> there's Bootstack, which will work with computers to determine how best to provide for private clouds -- we can either stand up an openstack cloud and then hand it over to the company to maintain, or we can run the whole thing for them
<sarnold> there's hardware enablement, where vendors will pay us to make their hardware work with ubuntu
<fsws> I'm a parasite. I've never paid anything to your company. err... why are you folks so kind to support so many free-loaders like me?
<sarnold> there's FIPS and Common Criteria certifications, where enterprise or governments can get certified versions
<sarnold> there's also some agreements with the various public cloud providers
<fsws> so, canonical make money from consultant and customized work on Ubuntu for big enterprise/govt clients?
<sarnold> fsws: hehehe, I wouldn't mind becoming rich :D  so far it's more a moderately well paid job that's got fantastic co-workers and the best users in the world. the pay may be better elsewhere but I think the job satisfaaction here is higher
<sarnold> fsws: most of us started using FOSS in our youth and ar ethrilled to have found a way to pay the bills with FOSS :)
<fsws> I must say community support for Ubuntu is far superior to Redhat. Surprising since Ubuntu seems to make most of the money for the bigger clients. AMazing small fries like me still can get good support.
<sarnold> fsws: there's businesses of all sizes that pay for ubuntu advantage, though the bigger companies do tend to pay more :D
<DalekSec> Some of us "pay" by contributing and maintaining packages in universe. :3
<sarnold> fsws: I'm still amazed that every day average users can file bug reports on ubuntu software and an engineer who works on it can see the bug report ten minutes later, ask for more details, etc. just *try* to get that out of eg apple or android..
<sarnold> DalekSec :D
<Bashing-om> fsws: https://www.zdnet.com/article/ibm-and-canonical-work-together-in-financial-services/ may give you some ideas of the scope and what is going in enterprize.
<fsws> getting bug reports from ordinary users will make Ubuntu a superior software. IBM should have bought Ubuntu, not the more money-minded red hat
<fsws> I hope to see more kinder OSS folks get richer than money-minded ones who ignore small fries like me.
<sarnold> redhat's big on eg jboss and similar things. If you wanted to spend a few hundred thousand dollars on a computer to run SAP you'd probably be better supported on red hat stuff
<fsws> SAP should get its software to run better on Ubuntu. It will widen its market base by a lot. More people use UBuntu than Redhat
<fsws> hmm ... jboss sounds so old anyway
<fsws> everyone is on cloud using web app these days
<sarnold> fsws: hehe, yeah, I'm pretty happy with letting our friends at red hat handle the "gross" software that businesses run even though no one can figure out why they ever bought it...
<fsws> sarnold: but supporting the dumb businesses is where the $ is
<nanthencodeneeth> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/58244694/error-while-installing-libpulse-dev-package-in-ubuntu
<nanthencodeneeth> cant install libpulse-dev in ubuntu 16.04
<nanthencodeneeth> please help me
<sarnold> fsws: yeah. it's less fun though, and doesn't feel quite as good as helping eg research projects doing SCIENCE :D
<fsws> sarnold: good. the world needs people like you to do meaningful things that doesn't pay so well as supporting dumb rich folks
<Bashing-om> !info libpulse-dev xenial
<ubottu> libpulse-dev (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio client development headers and libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 504 kB
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, did you run sudo apt-get update first? fresh lists
<sarnold> nanthencodeneeth: can you pastebin the output of apt install libpulse-dev libglib2.0-dev  ?
<OerHeks> and properly dist-upgrade, to make sure
<OerHeks> see the 1:8.0-0ubuntu3 vs 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10
<nanthencodeneeth> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CwmhTngNHy/
<tomreyn> nanthencodeneeth: did you do what has been suggested, though?
<tomreyn> installing the latest updates first of all
<nanthencodeneeth> no i shall do now
<OerHeks> :-)
<nanthencodeneeth> still the same error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CqxHWGqR4v/
<sarnold> nanthencodeneeth: and apt update?
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> ^ this may help us get an idea what the issue is
<tomreyn> also the package and command apt-forktracer may help
<nanthencodeneeth> https://termbin.com/1vxo
<tomreyn> nanthencodeneeth: looks pretty clean (just wine is configured as a third party repository). did apt-forktracer list anything?
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, did you install the i386 version of ubuntu?
<OerHeks> as your first post gives : aptitude show libpulse-dev:i386 ....
<gimmel> I feel like I'm at a crossroads. I've been experimenting with FVWM and love the experience of it feeling snappier on an old laptop, along with overall great customisation. However, then I hit roadblocks. For example, I go and plug in an external monitor and don't know how to switch which side of the screen it extends. It feels like a cop out to call up a Gnome app to do such things. Is there a better way
<gimmel> to have the best of both worlds?
<nanthencodeneeth> @OerHeks no that was a wrong statment from me.I shall correct it
<nanthencodeneeth> tomreyn this is the output https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/S5dPfJmmtb/
<nanthencodeneeth> sorry for late reply . took quite a long time to install apt-forktracer
<lotuspsychje> gimmel: fvwm might not handle things as in gnome, consider a new !bug against fvwm if it doesnt work out as you wish?
<akemhp> gimmel, Try arandr to setup multi screen.
<jr0> hi , im using nginx , i keep got ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS and here is my nginx config https://pastebin.com/raw/q8T6jZdR
<xrandr> Hi there, just curious when 19.04 will be made LTS? I'd like to use LivePatch for this sytem :)
<gimmel> Of course, an old laptop still crashes occasionally. Did I miss any responses to my question?
<akemhp> gimmel, try arandr.
<akemhp> It can be usefull to setup multi screen on simple window managers.
<gimmel> akemhp: Helpful, thanks. But I'm also after a general approach to having gui access to similar configurations without depending on the Gnome Suite.
<akemhp> gimmel, What? example?
<Comnenus> Has anyone got chrome remote desktop working as a server?
<acresearch> people i cannot find chrome on apt   how can i install the chrome web browser?
<gimmel> akemhp: Screen config, wifi, and actually, that's all that come to mind right now. I did find an ncurses solution for wifi though. I guess I'm asking if there are any 'utilities gui' packs that aren't a full Gnome-style environment.
<OerHeks> use the deb from google downloads, it installs the repo list & key
<akemhp> gimmel, Try wicd for the Wifi.
<acresearch> OerHeks: why won't it be included in the apt?
<akemhp> gimmel, Well that's what DE is for, getting all that packed nicely.
<OerHeks> acresearch, license i guess, no linux distro gives chrome in their repos
<gimmel> akemhp: Yeah, you're right. No worries. I'll just build up a library of one-off apps like arandr etc. Thanks for your input.
<acresearch> OerHeks: oh,,,, so it is a closed source?
<OerHeks> chromium is opensource
<OerHeks> chromium is available as snap, iirc
<OerHeks> or softwarecenter wil point it
<acresearch> hmmm
<Comnenus> doesn't ubuntu include some proprietary and closed source stuff?
<Comnenus> I thought there were some drivers in there or something
<gimmel> Comnenus: I'm pretty sure the proprietary elements are just drivers which are not installed by default. You have to select them during installation.
<Comnenus> gimmel: but they're pulled from ubuntu repos, aren't they?
<Comnenus> I'm really not sure.
<OerHeks> see sources, yes, those packages are hosted by us too
<OerHeks> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> easy to find stuff
<Comnenus> so there's some other reason chrome isn't hosted.
<Comnenus> not that it's difficult to do it yourself anyway.
<OerHeks> again, license
<Comnenus> the proprietary stuff is licensed where you can?  but not chrome?
<Comnenus> I'm coming from the red hat side of the house so I'm not sure why they do what they do, what you do what they do
<Comnenus> and I'm not a lawyer.
<Comnenus> just interesting to know the difference.
<OerHeks> google wants control over hosting and updates, that is fine
<OerHeks> other 3rd party devs choose snap packages
<Comnenus> if owners make snap, sure.  No problem.  But why would ubuntu include 3rd party proprietary stuff, and RH won't, if it's perfectly legal?
<Comnenus> Political reasons?
<OerHeks> ask RH ?
<Comnenus> they lean back on legal.  so I'm thinking it's probably political and not so much legal.
<OerHeks> RH gives a repo with 3rd party drivers, no?
<Comnenus> Not that I know of
<OerHeks> not included on the iso, ubuntu does not include them in the iso either, AFAIN
<OerHeks> or AFAIK..
<Comnenus> oh, fair enough
<OerHeks> debian releases 2 iso's too, one with and one without 3rd party stuff
<Comnenus> wasn't aware of that
<acresearch> people, how do i uninstall chrome?
<OerHeks> softwarecenter > chrome > uninstall ?
<gimmel> acresearch: or Run sudo apt-get remove google-chrome-stable in a terminal.
<acresearch> gimmel: ok
<OerHeks> lolz
<lotuspsychje> oO
<acresearch> so i guess now i won't be tracked as heavily?
<OerHeks> get off the internet to be sure
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: chrome isnt officially support bu ubuntu, ask the maintainer?
<Comnenus> don't even bother.
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: use chromium-browser for the ubuntu alternate
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: i don't think they wil reply,   they don't seem to reply to bug online,  i am facing a bug and in the forums it seems it has not been fixed in 2018
<lotuspsychje> acresearch: i hope you understand its nothing we influence much neither
<gimmel> acresearch: If privacy is your goal, head over to privacytools.io and read up. As a general rule, anything that even smells like Google is going to track. However, in privacy, Google isn't your only enemy.
<sol> hi. how can I activate redshift or equivalent filter IN THE DAY?
<acresearch> lotuspsychje: gimmel true
<OerHeks> systemsettings > devices >displays - nightlight
<OerHeks> sol ^^
<acresearch> i am trying to reduce my dependance on google, but it is very difficult
<sol> OerHeks: I don't see that option
<OerHeks> scroll down?
<gimmel> acresearch: also check out r/degoogle on Reddit.
<gimmel> acresearch: what particularly are you finding difficult in the process?
<sol> OerHeks: there's no devices. Its just System Settings > Displays, which is not a scrollable dialog
<lotuspsychje> sol: are you in gnome?
<sol> lotuspsychje: how would I know?
<lotuspsychje> sol: try recall?
<OerHeks> if you ask support without other version than ubntu(gnome3) desktop, please say so
<lotuspsychje> sol: you installed ubuntu once?
<sol> is there a command I can run to answer this?
<OerHeks> sure you knw what you installed
<sol> OerHeks: there is a process "gnome-session-b" running
<lotuspsychje> sol: can you apstebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && apt policy gnome-shell
<lotuspsychje> pastebin
<sol> https://paste.ee/p/Ea6S6
<acresearch> gimmel: all my research papers that have been published with me as corresponding author have my gmail account
<acresearch> pluse other places,      its mainly the gmail account, and my youtube vidoes that i uploaded,   other than that i don't use anything else that is good (at least i don't think so)
<lotuspsychje> sol: so, you are on gnome follow OerHeks advice for night light
<sol> https://imgur.com/a/8yxTJs1
<sol> never saw a night light option on this dialog
<lotuspsychje> sol: are you on some ubuntu derivative?
<sol> you got my details there. I haven't done anything funny
<lotuspsychje> sol: https://cloud.addictivetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/night-light-1.png
<lotuspsychje> thats what it should look like on ubuntu-desktop with gnome
<sol> lotuspsychje: ok. I have ubuntu unity plugin enabled
<lotuspsychje> sol: are you on unity desktop?
<sol> i don't know how to answer that. I opened compiz settings and see that unity plugin is enabled. I also see color filters that I'm looking for
<lotuspsychje> sol: on unity, try to install redshift cause only gnome has nightlight by default
<sol> lotuspsychje: i've tried it, but it has no option to enable in the day
<Bashing-om> sol: I douse redshift - but terminally minded: edshift -l 35.458866:-92.033032 -t 5500:4000 -b 0.8:0.6 & disown . See ' man redshift ' >> "-b DAY:NIGHT" .
<Bashing-om> redshift -l ...... **
<uncle_ben> i'm trying to connect to a remote host using x11vnc through an ssh tunnel. instead of getting the active screen as usual, i'm now seeing a generic desktop screen. i'm not sure what's wrong or how to troubleshoot
<gimmel> acresearch: Yes, granted, if there are publications with your Gmail account it's going to be difficult. The best you can likely do is restrict your usage of the Gmail services. Ideally to a specific computer or virtual machine.
<xrandr> is there a way, in Lubuntu, to not have the same icons from desktop on multiple monitors? All 3 of my monitors get the icon if i add a new folder to my desktop.
<acresearch> gimmel: well true, but still the contents of my communications, wich are mostly academic work (i don't talk with family and friends over email)   but still - i am tired of allt he spam i keep getting
<gimmel> acresearch: inform anyone you need to converse with to switch to an off gmail account.
<acresearch> what is a better alternativ?
<akemhp> xrandr, Are you mirroring your screen? I think you need to extend display, not sure for lubuntu tho.
<akemhp> xrandr, Again i would try with arandr and check screen options of the DE.
<gimmel> acresearch: again, check out privacytools.io
<xrandr> akemhp: not sure if it is mirroring, because I can move different applications to different monitors without it duplicating. Just the stuff that I add to the desktop
<gimmel> acresearch: https://www.privacytools.io/providers/email/
<akemhp> xrandr, It's not mirrored then.
<acresearch> ok let me read it
<acresearch> :-)
<akemhp> xrandr, There must be a setting for that but i don't know about it, sorry.
<xrandr> ok
<xrandr> akemhp: found it :)
<xrandr> akemhp: for future reference:  Right click on one of the desktops -> Desktop Preferences -> Advanced -> and change the desktop folder to a new one. Then all the icons appear separately
<nikolam> Hi, what to use to control cgroups? I would like to limit firefox RAM usage on start (so it won't halt freeze machine) and I don't see "cgmanager" past version 16.04 .
<Skyrider> Quick Q.
<Skyrider> The ~/.google_authenticator file, can this be set anywhere in the sshd config file as a location?
<Skyrider> So I can move it out of the home directory, so that ssh knows where to find the file for the user.
<nikolam> what's the usage of ~/.google_authenticator ? One can always do ln -s and link it form elsewhere.
<Skyrider> In all the tutorials I read, the file is being created in your home directory. But doesn't say anywhere where it can be set to be read from another location.
<Fieldy> tomreyn: hiya, many months ago you helped me run down this bug: "When a password longer than 255 characters is set for any user account, this user will become unable to authenticate when running 'sudo' or 'passwd'." https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/1822736 . just wanted to ping ya, i just got bit by it again. was kinda surprised it's still an issue in the latest media. not blaming you
<Fieldy> just pinging :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1822736 in pam (Ubuntu) "Passwords longer than 255 characters break authentication" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Skyrider> eg, I can use AuthorizedKeysFile to set the location of the key files.
<Skyrider> Wondering if there's something similar to set the google auth file. Without a symlink that is. Seeing the users doesn't have any home directory.
<Skyrider> auth required pam_google_authenticator.so secret=/var/unencrypted-home/${USER}/.google_authenticator
<Skyrider> Guess that works.
<vlt> Lavillanella: 2019-10-04 22:31:01     tomreyn Lavillanella: do you have mesa-vdpau-drivers installed?
<vlt> Lavillanella: 2019-10-04 22:34:20     tomreyn if it's installed, try uninstalling it and restart chromium-browser, also toggle the chrome://settings/system  setting in chromium browser.
<vlt> Lavillanella: 2019-10-04 22:35:03     tomreyn Lavillanella: oh wait you said 'chrome', that's not supported here, used chromium-browser instead.
<dno> hi all could anyone tell me if wget in ubuntu supports multithread download of a single file-about to plunge into manual to find out how but hoping someone can save me a little time, please and thanks in advance
<dno> trying to dl a 25G car manual but browsers keep dropping the file with or without  a dl manager installed n used (both firefox and chrome)
<tomreyn> nanthencodeneeth: i had gone to sleep earlier, so could respond then, the apt-forktracer output suggests that you did not actually successfully run "sudo apt-get update" *and* "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" by the time you posted its output, yet. it's also possible that you're using a stale apt mirror server, a broken proxy server or the like.
<tomreyn> nanthencodeneeth: aside of that, you have a lot of untracked software installed, which may also explain why upgrading anything fails (since such software can introduce unresolvable package dependencies, effectively making upgrades so complex they can no longer run).
<tomreyn> Fieldy: thanks for the heads up. It's certainly a corner case (very few will use passwords this long), but I'd also hope for someone more qualified than me to look into it if just to identify the proper software to file it against. i'll check back with the security team about it.
<Fieldy> right on thanks tomreyn
<gettype> why can't download this link via wget?: wget -q readthedocs.org/projects/beautiful-soup-4/downloads/pdf/latest/
<tomreyn> gettype: works here, the pdf just comes out as index.html
<tomreyn> gettype: and please do not cross-post to multiplle IRC channels at the same time.
<gettype> tomreyn: i've fixed it. i thought i didn't write it.
<gettype> tomreyn: thank u tomy.
<tomreyn> with help from ##linux, i noticed
<gettype> tomreyn: why are you spying on me?
<gettype> tomreyn: You know what I can find maybe a different answer on this channel.
<tomreyn> gettype: i was not spying, just wondering whether you were asking the same question elsewhere at the same time, since you didn't respond here. it's just not very kind to engage volunteers in mutliple channels at the same time to all work for you when you.
<tomreyn> s/when you//
<tomreyn> but (if you see a need to) let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this more, please. it doesn't belong here.
<gettype> tomreyn: Don't blame me anymore, what happened. there is nothing to do. I mentioned the reason and did not repeat. You wrote 100 lines for something that only happened once. I know my mistake, it won't happen again.
<tomreyn> Fieldy: i got some feedback. since it's a corner case (and really just a DoS issue) it was suggested that we could examine it further on our own or bring it up on ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.U.C
<Fieldy> tomreyn:  ok. thanks for the info!
<tomreyn> yw
<Furai> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test < does any one know if this is still being worked on and up to date
<Furai> ?
<tomreyn> !ppa | Furai
<ubottu> Furai: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> note the WARNING. The page you pointed to also provides information on who manages this PPA (and to links for contacting them)
<Furai> Yup, I'm aware of all of that. Was just asking if this is still maintained.
<Furai> Anyway, tried messaging people involved in that project. So far no response.
<jeremyb> Furai: does is still have the python3 dependency issue?
<xrandr> I'm not sure why, but xbacklight isn't having any affect on my screen brightness.  I'm not sure as to the video driver i am using right now, but whoch one can i use to mke xbacklight work?
<EriC^^> xrandr: you could change it directly using /sys
<xrandr> how?
<EriC^^> xrandr: type "ls /sys/class/backlight"
<xrandr> ok, and what do I do with the files in that directory?
<EriC^^> can you pat them
<EriC^^> paste
<xrandr> I don't want to get kicked
<EriC^^> xrandr: type "ls /sys/class/backlight | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link
<xrandr> https://termbin.com/nv769
<EriC^^> xrandr: ok type "cat /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness"
<EriC^^> what number does it say
<xrandr> 937
<EriC^^> xrandr: ok type "echo 400 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness"
<EriC^^> to change it to about half
<xrandr> EriC^^: that works
<xrandr> But how can I get my brightness keys to work doing that?
<EriC^^> xrandr: you could use some script that does it, i just remembered, did you try acpi_osi stuff in grub?
<xrandr> no...?
<xrandr> the brightness keys work in Unity desktop, just not in LXDE
<EriC^^> xrandr: ah ok, try using a brightness script binded to some keys
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EriC^^> xrandr: there are scripts already made you can set it to increase by 10% when you press the button
<xrandr> EriC^^: where are the scripts?
<EriC^^> "'
<xrandr> ?
<EriC^^> typo sorry
<EriC^^> i dont know try googling for them
<xrandr> ok, ty
<Industrial> Hi. I have installed openjdk11 and libopencv3.2-java
<Industrial> WHen running my program I get the error `java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no opencv_java in java.library.path: [/usr/java/packages/lib, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/jni, /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu, /usr/lib/jni, /lib, /usr/lib]`
<Edoctoor> Quick Question: mkdosfs -n /dev/sdb -s 128 -F 32 -I not working for me when trying to format my sandisk 64 to have a 32 bit file system. sorry, but I have been going in circles, so please forgive me. maybe I not mounted right or something.
<Edoctoor> error mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<Edoctoor> mkfs.fat: warning - lowercase labels might not work properly with DOS or Windows
<Edoctoor> does Ubuntu ignore /dev?
<lotuspsychje> Edoctoor: did you try gparted yet
<Edoctoor> Yes, I can do it a million other ways. I am trying to learn the file system and I am confused because DRIVES are not DRIVES in linux they are files and can not wrap my brain around it ... it a lot of work just to get a disto installed if you can not even format
<Edoctoor> the point isn't formatting the usb sdb it trying to do things and when they work you understand. When I do it a million ways, I am just getting exhausted
<tatertotz> I've never had problems working with any block storage devices on ubuntu, including but not limited to SDcards
<Edoctoor> great then it should be easy to point me in the right direction. or even help me if you have the time and wish to make a stanger very happy
<Edoctoor> I am on the terminal in root
<tatertotz> you've got "one direction" you've decided to stick to already
<tatertotz> you're just not getting the results you want
<Edoctoor> I am hoping to learn
<Edoctoor> thanks
<Edoctoor> mkdosfs -n /dev/sdb -s 128 -F 32 -I
<Edoctoor> mkfs.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<Edoctoor> mkfs.fat: warning - lowercase labels might not work properly with DOS or Windows
<Edoctoor> I got this far... but feel like it 7 years old info
<lotuspsychje> Edoctoor: please dont use this channel to describe every step you take, focus on ubuntu support questions only
<Edoctoor> my bad, I thought you were asking for the results i wanted...
<Edoctoor> yes, noob mistake talking to a bot
<Edoctoor> so is anyone willing to show me the command line, or is there a learning channel for ubuntu that I should use
<lotuspsychje> !manual | Edoctoor
<ubottu> Edoctoor: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Edoctoor> I'll take that as a no
<lotuspsychje> Edoctoor: see also the manpages of the package you are using, there's also ##linux or #bash if its not ubuntu related
<Edoctoor> wow people would rather type out 16 sentences; instead of type a simple command... I gotta feel insulted by this
<tatertotz> lol
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: try being more specific with your questions and you'll get answers
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: e.g i ran this command, i got this output, this is what im attempting to do, some question here
<Edoctoor> I did, scroll up.. has the command and the issue. then I got a warning.
<EriC^^> and dont make the mistake of mistaking this channel as a personal crutch instead of learning how to search and learn things on your own, spoon feed ville
<EriC^^> sorry i couldnt read it too much whining in between before and after
<EriC^^> reiterate
<Edoctoor> Still a lot of words, and no help... so where is a spoonfeeding ubuntu channel for those just starting out their first couple of weeks?
<Edoctoor> I would be happy to go somewhere where respect is considerd
<ioria> Edoctoor, as you can see that's a warning, because Windows does not  support lowercase letters in FAT32 labels
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: i didnt offend you, i simplied said to ask a question and be specific, still ..whatever as you wish
<Edoctoor> EriC^^,  I understand, however, if there isn't a place for new questions. where am I suppose to go to get enough knownledge to understand miles of docs written for those that already know.
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: respect the channel, you'll get respect
<Edoctoor> I am a old man, and very respectful
<Edoctoor> I am also a programmer
<tatertotz> I was an old man once
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: this is a place for new questions, it's not the problem that the questions are new, i mean be more concise, dont indulge in "im a noob blabla this blabla that etc"
<EriC^^> just be concise to the point and dont beat around the bush etc
<Edoctoor> I did... read
<Edoctoor> someone bashed me.. then everyone started flaming
<Edoctoor> I ask a very clear question... and gave what I have tried. that was the closes to the solution
<Edoctoor> scroll up.
<EriC^^> ok
<odp> Sounds like IRC to me
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: that command is kind of wrong
<Edoctoor> because ubuntu uses /media
<Edoctoor> how can I fix the command
<EriC^^> no, that's completely irrelevant
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: first, what are you trying to do? create a usb with fat32?
<ioria> Edoctoor, just umount
<Edoctoor> I would like to format my sandisk 64 gb to be 32 bit, so it can handle many distros to in installed, is the reason, I don't care if winblows doesn't like lower case chars.
<axy> Hey all
<axy> how can I change the icon or a running app?
<ioria> Edoctoor,  and why formatting an entire drive ?
<axy> I've changed the .desktop file, and the launcher icon is changed, but when I start the app the icon is still not edited
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: handle many distros? what do you mean? like install live isos there?
<ioria> Edoctoor,  possible but unsual, usually you use partitions
<Edoctoor> I thought it would be easier to ask for a simple solution.
<Edoctoor> EriC^^, I want it to be able to install any distro on it, I don't care about win.
<odp> Is your name Karen by chance? :P
<Edoctoor> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive#Caveat_for_32-bit_systems
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: ok, well you need to partition the disk then to multiple partitions and install the distros you want to them
<Edoctoor> This is where I want to end up
<Edoctoor> yes, but I want to do it on sdb
<ioria> Edoctoor,  use fdisk to create partions and  sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 -n MYDRIVE /dev/sdb1
<Edoctoor> and when I read that sdb is actually a file... my brain stopped working
<Edoctoor> thanks
<Edoctoor> so much
<ioria> everything on linux is a file
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: what?
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: i think that guide is for making a usb that can boot multiple iso's, not installed distros, unless im wrong
<Edoctoor> it will let you run iso of distro
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: yeah, but not an actual installed distro, is that what you want?
<Edoctoor> if I am not wrong; the changes are that I am
<Edoctoor> I want to make a challenge, and do it. to discover that I need a better understanding of what I have learned.
<Edoctoor> I have done bash and ruby and now trying to learn ubuntu filesystem
<ioria> ubuntu is not a fs
<Edoctoor> what I am doing is not important, it the goal of knowning how it works
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: ok do you want my advice?
<lotuspsychje> Edoctoor: thats not what this channel is for
<Edoctoor> sure
<Edoctoor> be kind
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: i'd recommend to read a little about disks/partitions/filesystems/boatloaders
<Edoctoor> ok where
<Edoctoor> would you recommend
<Edoctoor> that has it written in human language for new people
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Partitioning
<Edoctoor> Are you in Toronto, I'll buy you some beers
<Edoctoor> that was not the answer to my question: but it will be the answer to my goal. thanks
<lotuspsychje> Edoctoor: stop trolling now please4
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: if you read that, you should understand why it's not a good idea to do mkfs /dev/sdb , things will start to click
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: also read about uefi as you have 2 booting methods along with legacy, and figure out which you will want to use
<axy> Hey all -- how can I change an app icon in gnome? I've edited the .desktop file and the icon in the launcher changed but when I launch the app, the icon is still the same.
<EriC^^> Edoctoor: also read this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_boot_process#Boot_loader
<Edoctoor> lotuspsychje, sorry, but I have not read the about how to chat with people that are masters hand book. if for some reason I have ticked you off, can you also give me a link to a SHORT listing of the rules in normal English?
<lotuspsychje> !guidelines | Edoctoor sure
<ubottu> Edoctoor sure: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Edoctoor> thanks
<Edoctoor> !guildlines
<Edoctoor> ha ha
<Edoctoor> empty
<Edoctoor> Thanks: have a wonderful day
<gst568923> >> Hi, I am the owner of an Nvidia Geforce GT 705 (GF119) card and I installed the `nouveau-firmware` package to use video acceleration for playing files with the H264 codec. Going to check the files that the `nouveau-firmware` package goes to install, I noticed that the ones related to my chipset "nvd9" are missing, in the description of the
<gst568923> package is the following statement: "This package is temporary; the nouveau drivers will soon be able togenerate this data on the fly." Can you explain what it means?
<DynV> on https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop the Ubuntu 19.04 blurb mention "comes with nine months, until January 2020, of security and maintenance updates", if I do install it, how will my desktop be secure between that date and 22.04 LTS release?
<tomreyn> DynV: not, unless you'll upgrade to the next release, 19.10, beforehand.
<tomreyn> and then to the 20.04 LTS release, before you finally upgrade to the 22.04 LTS release.
<DynV> oops s/22.04/20.04/
<DynV> so I'll need to get to 19.10 either way.
<DynV> is 19.10 release date planned?
<tomreyn> !19.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<DynV> ok then I'll wait 2 weeks to install Ubuntu on my new non-*nix machine.
<DynV> ty
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: is there a reason why you dont install the nvidia driver instead of nouveau?
<gst568923> lotuspsychje one day when nvidia decides not to develop the driver for my video card anymore, the proprietary driver will become unreliable because it will not be able to receive updates. With nouveau you can inspect the source code and continue to report updates in a more democratic way
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: what does ubuntu-drivers list show?
<tomreyn> gst568923: in case you have this gaphics card installed in a computer which also has a graphics chipset embedded in the CPU, the embedded one *may* actually be faster, and would save energy.
<tomreyn> https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare/GeForce-GT-705-vs-Intel-HD-520/2952vs3255
<gst568923> lotuspsychje currently I use the `nvidia-driver-390` proprietary driver because the `nouveau-firmware` package does not contain the firmware, for video acceleration, for my chipset, in fact I asked in the previous question what this word means: "This package is temporary; the nouveau drivers will soon be able togenerate this data on the fly."
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: i dont follow what you are saying sorry
<lotuspsychje> gst568923: you are using 390 and you want to install nouveau-firmware?
<mia> I've been trying to change the icon of an app - I editedthe .desktop file however when the app is launched it's launched with a different icon. So I'm wondering how can I fix this issue?
<mia> when I do xprox to the launched windows (by the .desktop file) there is no WM_CLASS
<tomreyn> gst568923: if you're missing the firmware on your NVD9 (GF119) / Fermi generation nvidia card with VP4.2 video engine support, this article explains how to extract it from the proprietary driver: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/VideoAcceleration/#firmware
<gst568923> lotuspsychje I installed both packages on ubuntu (open driver and closed driver) but currently I have selected the proprietary driver on software-propritaries-gtk because it includes those files necessary to make the video acceleration work (for example with H264 video files). I installed the `nouveau-firmware` package because with nouveau to make
<gst568923> the video acceleration work you need a firmware that is the package.
<gst568923> tomreyn in my case the engine is the VP5, so I should follow this guide: https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/NVC0_Firmware/ but I would like the assistance of someone more experienced so as not to create problems!
<tomreyn> gst568923: i have never had to play with hardware from this company ... for reasons ... so i have no experience with it and cannot support you there. good luck!
<Phruis> I did a evil thing
<Phruis> I added windows fonts to my system and use them
<lotuspsychje> Phruis: ubuntu support questions only please
<Phruis> ok opps
<eraserpencil> Hi! When I'm log in to the default ubuntu 16 unity desktop, my network-manager works fine, but when log in to I3, it is disabled by default. could I get some help in tracing where went wrong?
<SethT> How do I change my name servers for ubuntu without installing anything? I'm getting could not resolve us.archive.ubuntu
<SethT> I'm in 19.04
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | eraserpencil
<ubottu> eraserpencil: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<eraserpencil> 16.04:)
<tomreyn> "us.archive.ubuntu" won't be resolvable either way, there is no "ubuntu" top level domain name.
<tomreyn> SethT: ^
<rishav> hello!
<SethT> Sorry its us.archive.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> eraserpencil: have you compared nmcli outputs?
<eraserpencil> there is something odd when I see dmesg, but I dont understand it. https://termbin.com/nmzgo
<SethT> For some reason I woke up this morning, tried to log into my ubuntu and it stopped loading the gui, starts sending me to the command line
<eraserpencil> tomreyn: i needed to restart network-manger.service on og in for it to start working
<tomreyn> SethT: you can set resolvers for your network manager managed connection profile or on your systemd-networkd configuration or using netplan if you use this.
<eraserpencil> login*
<tomreyn> eraserpencil: maybe your connection profile is a per user connection profile, not a system (wide) connection profile
<tomreyn> eraserpencil: what's the odd thing you see on this log?
<eraserpencil> tomreyn: I restarted, and everything seems fine now
<eraserpencil> i dont know if it is the cause, but it might be because my current 'log out' method is pkill -u 0, maybe it stopped the network-manager.service
<tomreyn> eraserpencil: that's clearly why, and not a way to "log out"
<tomreyn> you could also zero your hard driver in an attempt to shut down, but it's about as targetted.
<eraserpencil> whats the proper way to log out? via comand line
<coz_> eraserpencil, try   gnome-session-quit
<eraserpencil> but if im without gnome?
<eraserpencil> would pkill -u 1000 be the right way?
<eraserpencil> assuming im 1000
<coz_> eraserpencil, which DE?
<eraserpencil> I'm currently on unity. But I'm curious about what would be a more portable command that isnt tied to a specific DE
<coz_> eraserpencil, I still believe it is gnome-session-quit
<Aktive> How do I get apt to be as tidy as dnf
<Aktive> when it shows the results, processes
<adac> I started a "do-release-upgrade"  but Somehow it seems to be stuck here: https://pastebin.com/r3BkrbpM any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> adac: tell us the whole story please, going from wich ubuntu to wich? ubuntu server?
<lxd_rookie> hi there i found some issue in the samba-ad-dc script service
<lxd_rookie> after provision de domain and run the test if the daemos is started by typing samba kinit administrator works
<lxd_rookie> but if the daemon is started using the script it fails
<lxd_rookie> is it normal ?
<boredguy> Nginx reverse proxy? Head over to #nginx
<hans_> i have a script named /startupstuff/stop_apache2.sh containing what you'll find at https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/uhcFLK69WDNyOcGFpgLUSg/raw?password=jETYWt94bOYmpfstd2 , and in crontab i have >>@reboot sh /startupstuff/stop_apache2.sh<< , and when i do "service apache2 stop", apache httpd stops (as it should), but when the cronjob runs, it gets "/startupstuff/stop_apache2.sh: 5: /startupstuff/stop_apache2.sh: service: not found"  , why doesn't
<hans_> "service apache2 stop" work from cronjob?
<tds> hans_: why are you stopping apache on boot in the first place?
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version is this about?
<hans_> it's 18.04, and i do it because i don't want apache2, i have nginx for webserver stuff, but i also have a package (roundcube) that incorrectly depends on apache2 (without listing nginx as an alternative, which it should but doesn't), and instead of fighting with apt, i opted to just turn off apache2 after boot automatically (and assigning it port 81 and port 444 so it doesn't clash with nginx..)
<tds> hans_: roundcube doesn't depend on apache2, it just recommends it
<hans_> ouch, so how do i tell apt i want to install roundcube and roundcube-plugins but not apache2 ?
<tds> --no-install-recommends should do it
<tds> fwiw, even after you'd done this -- you could just apt remove apache2, or apt purge apache2 to uninstall it, or disable the service to stop it running, ie `systemctl disable apache2`
<tds> definitely no need to have cron calling stop on boot
<hans_> tds, im incorrect - roundcube-core does not depend on apache2, but it *does* depend on libapache2-mod-php
<hans_>  , which in turn depends on apache2
<hans_> x.x
<tds> doesn't it depend on libapache2-mod-php or php?
<hans_> hmm, yeah seems so
<hans_> does php-fpm qualify as php ?
<hans_> hmm seems like it should
<hans_> oh now it seems im able to uninstall apache2 without uninstalling roundcube
<tds> cool
<hans_> (i thought i wasn't able to do that last time i tried, huh)
<tds> the libapache2-mod-php depdendency does seem odd though, since on this box php depends on php7.2, which lists Depends: libapache2-mod-php7.2 | php7.2-fpm | php7.2-cgi, php7.2-common
<tds> maybe just historical
<hans_> i'm not able to uninstall apache2-bin without also uninstalling roundcube and roundcube-core tho
<hans_> but.. i guess i don't really have to care about that
<hans_> also not able to uninstall libapache2-mod-php7.2 without uninstalling roundcube*
<hans_> hrm, Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/xvda1       50G   43G  3.7G  93% /
<hans_> well it's ok, i have a separate /data/ partition for stuff that takes most diskspace
<gartt> Can you run an initial install of Ubuntu without an ethernet connection, using a wireless card only?
<gartt> FWIW using a minimal ISO CD too..
<hans_> yes but i recon not from a minimal ISO
<gartt> hans_: Thanks, I didn't see an option or even a shell command for something like that either
<hans_> gartt, your best bet would be using one of the unofficial/cd-inlcuding-firmware isos, https://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/current-live/amd64/iso-hybrid/
<hans_> (i would go with the debian-live-10.1.0-amd64-xfce+nonfree.iso but that's just me)
<hans_> ohh shit sorry wrong channel
<hans_> gartt, sorry i thought i was in the debian channel for a minute, ah just one of the live ubuntu CDs would be fine
<hans_> don't use that link tho, it's a different distro
<gartt> It's actually a question for a friend abroad, with a minimal ISO
<gartt> So I'll just wait for the next trip and do elsewhere with ethernet plugged into the hotspot box so DHCP will work for the installation
<gartt> hans_: Thanks anyway
<tds> hans_: hmm, dumb thing, I think it may play along if you `apt install php` first?
<tds> with a bit of fiddling i've definitely just managed roundcube without apache2-bin or mod_php or any of that
<hans_> tds, haha you're right! now i'm allowed to uninstall apache2-bin and libapache2-mod-php*
<hans_> (without uninstalling roundcube with it)
<hans_> tds, thanks!
<rud0lf> i've seen rxp.tcl script for eggdrop that autocorrects things on channel when spots text like "s/ihvae/i have/"
<rud0lf> is there similar script for irssi?
<tomreyn> hans_: in such situations where you need to massage apt a little to get around it installing packages you don't want: other than --no-install-recommends you can also use    apt install package-i-want other-package-i-want package-i-definitely-dont-want-    (note the hyphon to the end of "package-i-definitely-dont-want")
<hans_> huh, hyphon, gotcha
<tomreyn> * hyphen
<tomreyn> rud0lf: that's probably more of a topic for #irssi
<rud0lf> oh dear, wrong window then, pardon me :)
<tomreyn> no worries :)
<amrasouli7970> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 18.04 the. The problem here is screen has been rotated to right (90 degrees clockwise).  This mean I have a laptop with Ubuntu 18.04 but screen has rotated to right. I figure out that problem is from iio-sensor-proxy that is a sensor detectaioner.So how I can recunfigure this app and solve this problem
<lxd_rookie> some one knows how to see services start order in ubuntu 18?
<B|ack0p> or /exit
<B|ack0p> hi. i am changing value in /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey  with command "echo 0xffffffff > /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey"
<B|ack0p> which makes working some keys on laptop
<B|ack0p> but after reboot volumes stop working
<B|ack0p> it seems not saving
<B|ack0p> how can i get it saved?
<B|ack0p> i am trying to apply the fix in this article: http://ebb.org/bkuhn/blog/2014/06/08/volume-hotkeys-thinkpad-t60.html
<tomreyn> lxd_rookie: they start in parallel:   systemd-analyze plot >/tmp/systemd-analyze.svg; x-www-browser /tmp/systemd-analyze.svg
<ArchaicLord> hi
<ArchaicLord> is/usr/local/bin is on path right?  I done  ln -s kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin/kitty /usr/local/bin/     I can not call kitty from any location?
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: what's the absolute path to kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin/kitty ?
<tomreyn> or "what's the full path to kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin/kitty" ?
<ArchaicLord> it is /home/alan/Applications/kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: then place the symlink in /home/user1/.local/bin instead (while logged in as alan, not using sudo): ln -s ~/Applications/kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin/kitty ~/.local/bin/kitty
<lxd_rookie> tomreyn thank you
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: while you can normally place binaries (as well as symlinks to binaries) in /usr/local/bin/ , you should only do this if those were located in a system directory (not a users' home directory such as /home/alan/...) and were safe against modification by anyone but root (however your "kitty" file is probably owned by alan)
<lxd_rookie> tomreyn i'm automating the installation of samba 4 ad on lxd with pylxd and everything works only that when i lift samba doesn't lift kdc, once the system is up stopping and restarting then it works, the log before the reboot says : task_server_terminate: [kdc failed to setup interfaces]
<ArchaicLord> yes its owned by my user name
<lxd_rookie> i think when samba go up the iinterfaces are down
<ArchaicLord> but ./local/bin is not a folder that exists or is on my path
<in_cognito> OMGoodness, it took about 38 mins for me to figure out how to get in here !
<in_cognito> hello to all 1144 people here
<in_cognito> WHY-TF can't it be less typing?
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: after setting the symbolic link, you may need to edit, as alan, the file ~/.profile and uncomment the line after    # set PATH so it includes user's private bin directories
<tomreyn> in_cognito: hi there.
<in_cognito> anyone able to offer advice on setup of openvpn on a USB install of 18.XX, specifically with the get of dialog. Is dialog specific to openvpn or is it something used in other applications?
<nuala> (irc is not designed to be barrier free *snickers* )
<in_cognito> "setting the symbolic link" dude, what does that mean?
<in_cognito> openvpn? anyone
<in_cognito> know what that means?
<tomreyn> in_cognito: "setting the symbolic link" wasn't in response to you, you've missed the context.
<in_cognito> lost the plot
<in_cognito> okay, so a VPN roughly translates into a  tunnel
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: also, you would need to create this directory before you try to create the symbolic link
<in_cognito> backawards
<in_cognito> and so, this is kind of an open vpn
<in_cognito> like an open tunnel
<in_cognito> like a bridge
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: and then you may not actually need to edit ~/.profile anymore
<in_cognito> without a top
<tomreyn> !enter | in_cognito
<ubottu> in_cognito: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ArchaicLord> tomreyn .profile has those lines uncommeted but my path does not show it      /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<B|ack0p> regarding this link: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Thinkpad-acpi#Hotkeys did IBM thinkpad ACPI changed in the kernel?
<in_cognito> oops...okay.
<B|ack0p> no longer supports old thinkpads or something?
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: which ubuntu version did you say you're running?
<in_cognito> 18.24
<ArchaicLord> 18.04 lts
<ArchaicLord> I installed it yesterday morning
<in_cognito> yep. I just can't get dialog to install
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: and have you ever edited alan's ~/.profile?
<ArchaicLord> rectory before you try to create the symbolic link
<ArchaicLord> nope
<in_cognito> the apt get or whatever, fuction comes back and says some other app makes a reference to it.
<EriC^^> !paste | in_cognito
<ubottu> in_cognito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ArchaicLord> i only opened it when you said tomreyn
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: then just run this, as alan: mv ~/.profile .profile_backup && cat /etc/skel/.profile > ~/.profile && mkdir -p ~/.local/bin; ln -s ~/Applications/kitty-0.14.6-x86_64/bin/kitty ~/.local/bin/kitty
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: and then logout and login again.
<TwoTall> in_cognito, anyone able to offer advice on setup of openvpn on a USB doesn't work as good as one would think. It not a solution when you have a tunnel and yet your apps are sending DNS names to your ISP... right?
<tomreyn> in_cognito: do you already have an account with some VPN service provider?
<TwoTall> food for thought
<in_cognito> ya, at proton
<tomreyn> in_cognito: and they use openvpn?
<ArchaicLord> after running that i can call ~/.local/bin/kitty  opens kitty      if i just call kitty from any location it is not found
<in_cognito> i'm running ubuntu on a USB and there is not app so I need o configure it manually
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: that's after logging out and in again?
<in_cognito> TwoTall - using a fresh install of ubuntu each time I connect with very little app usage
<ArchaicLord> wil try again now
<tomreyn> in_cognito: if proton supports openvpn then you can use the network-manager graphical interface to configure your vpn connection
<in_cognito> ya, I was thinking the same...I'm not sure why I was in the terminal
<ArchaicLord> log out and in sorted thank you dude
<tomreyn> in_cognito: just install this package:   network-manager-openvpn-gnome    and then you can configure it using Settings -> Network -> VPN
<tomreyn> ArchaicLord: and you didn't do it the first time ;)
<tomreyn> glad i could help
<in_cognito> You know what suks, and what I only realized yesterday after installing? that everytime I reboot, all my **** get's wiped and it's a clean install, so I would need to do this stuff everytime I use the USB drive in order to get on the net
<ArchaicLord> i placed link to /user/local/bin relogged and nothing not by just calling kitty
<in_cognito> tomreyn do you know if persistence on a USB drive would help
<tomreyn> in_cognito: this sounds like you don't actually have a full installation on the usb storage but just a live / installer usb
<in_cognito> ya, that is what it is...I was reading about full install but people were saying it's finiky especially if drivers are associated with the main HW
<Aavar> When is a good time to upgrade to 19.10 to minimize the possibility of a failure? Im a keen to upgrade, but not if it breaks my system :)
<tomreyn> in_cognito: i have no idea how to do an installer / live usb with persistence, there are probably guides on that on the web. the other option, which i prefer, is to have a full installation on a portable storage such as an usb stick.
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | avril
<ubottu> avril: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tomreyn> Aavar: ^
<tomreyn> avril: sorry, not you
<Aavar> tomreyn: tnx :)
<in_cognito> i'm pretty pleased to have got the live thing functioning and I can use cloud apps via browser for most work, just a pain in the rear to have to reconfig each time. surely I'm not the only person thinking this.
<tomreyn> in_cognito: if you have two usb sticks or just any two storages you can connect to the computer and can both fully erase, then you can write the installer to one of them, boot from that, and install a full installation on the other.
<in_cognito> ya, man...that sounds about right. I was wanting to do that with a program that has a name that sounds like it rhymes with whales.
<in_cognito> it's so flipping complicted, seemingly. I need a USB hub becuase my device only has one USB port with it.
<TJ-> in_cognito: have you used the 'casper-rw' file-system label method? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<in_cognito> i only glanced at that yesterday, I remember reading casper, opening the link, thanks
<TJ-> in_cognito: "casper" is the name of the LiveISO boot system, and when there is "persistent" on the kernel command-line at boot-time AND it finds a file-system with the label "casper-rw", it'll use persistence
<in_cognito> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence, precisely it...I just heard that practically, these instances are prone to corruption because of driver issues
<TJ-> in_cognito: corruption would only happen if the USB is pulled before the OS has been fully shut down
<in_cognito> so, that's great. realised I don't need a dialog for openvpn and have a good idea about persistence and casper...
<TJ-> since, of course, the OS has to flush its state to the persistent file-system before powering off
<in_cognito> TJ- i'll  try not to do that. so I still need 2 drives to get one installed properly.
<in_cognito> let me read through all this stuff. ya'll are great.
<TJ-> in_cognito: it's possibly to do it in place but I wouldn't want to try to talk you through the procedure right now!!
<in_cognito> what about in 30 mins?
<in_cognito> ???
<TJ-> in_cognito: folks like me - hackers - have broken it enough times to know how to modify the disk image layout in-place :D
<TJ-> in_cognito: I'm about to go to sleep... and its not possible in 5 minutes!
<in_cognito> dude, I'm an aspiring hakcer too
<in_cognito> hilarious, y'all are amazing
<TJ-> in_cognito: haha in which case, like me, you'll figure it out yourself :D
<in_cognito> alright, man, lookin out for you in about 8 hours. You need to get 8 hours of sleep, for sure. Don't get stingy on sleep time
<TJ-> in_cognito: just realise the hybrid LiveISO images contain an MBR and GPT as well as the ISO9660 layout, so you can add additional partitions to the MBR/GPT covering the unused sectors of the USB Flash and put a file-system in that
<TJ-> in_cognito: with the help of partprobe/kpartx to re-read the partition tables its possible to add partition(s) covering the unused space on the USB and have the running kernel recognise it so you can add a file-system to it with the 'casper-rw' label
<in_cognito> i saw all of that stuff listed on a rufus application interface. and the first time, I was creating the USB drive. I added a partition with a slider. About 10GB out of a 64 GB file. But then when I went to load the first time, it gave an error which I could understand. So I did the USB wirting again through rufus without the partition and it let me
<in_cognito> log on for the first time
<TJ-> in_cognito: as in, the ISO image is ~2GB, the USB is, say, 16GB, so there's 14GB unused space
<in_cognito> ya, mine is 64GB and I only tried to allocate 10GB and it wouldn't load
<in_cognito> I am going to read what you just typed out.
<in_cognito> ith the help of partprobe/kpartx to re-read the partition tables its possible to add partition(s) covering the unused space on the USB and have the running kernel recognise it so you can add a file-system to it with the 'casper-rw' label
<TJ-> in_cognito: I've never been too impressed with rufus from the experiences I read of here, and never used it myself
<OerHeks> mkusb is a good tool for persistent https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<in_cognito> and see if I can't get it done while the session is live
<in_cognito> wait, is there a difference between a live session with persistence and a full installation on a USB drive? Am I still not getting it.
<OerHeks> err, it is live+persistent, or install
<in_cognito> are there 3 options: 1.) live with no persistence 2.) live with persistence 3.) full install on USB?
<OerHeks> persistent gives some write space, not to install stuff on it, AFAIK
<in_cognito> not to install, okay
<OerHeks> and if you fiddle around with openvpn, you surely want the latest kernel and ssl packages
<in_cognito> I'll do both, compare the two.
<OerHeks> so no live
<TJ-> in_cognito: yes, 3 options. Nothing stopping installation to a USB device - that's how I do it
<TJ-> in_cognito: when using persistence it uses an overlayfs with the casper-rw on top
<in_cognito> ya, that's it... exactly, OerHeks, everytime I get on the system I need to have the VPN working, I don't want to have to reinstall each time,
<TJ-> OerHeks: as far as I last checked casper-rw persistence is full system so packages can be installed and system configs are saved
<in_cognito> one sec, to a live system, with, for example, encrypted password files as a back up is good to have
<in_cognito> live with persistence, no access to programs but access to backup data, that's useful.
<Rboreal_Frippery> Hello, I have an issue with virtualbox after upgrading from 18.04 to 19.04, the module will not start: "vboxdrv: Unknown rela relocation: 4" in dmesg - I have tried reinstalling the package and rerunning /sbin/vboxconfig , without change. I am on the 4.13 kernel. Any idea how to go about resolving this?
<in_cognito> casper-rw allows for installation and saved config?
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: how did you get to this kernel?
<TJ-> in_cognito: from that help wiki page: "However, LiveCd sessions become even more useful when a persistent image can retain data and settings (even installed programs and packages) when the machine gets switched off"
<OerHeks> TJ-, oh oke, good to know
<in_cognito> FUDGING AMAZING !
<OerHeks> i would do a real install
<Rboreal_Frippery> My laptop has some issue with the more recent 5.x version (suspend would not resume) so some people online suggested to install the older linux-image packages and choose it in grub. This fixed the suspend issue.
<TJ-> OerHeks: me too
<in_cognito> dudes, i just got super excited. need a drink. hope y'all are here upon return !
<TJ-> OerHeks: in_cognito it's possible to do a full install on the same USB as the LiveISO is running from, too, with a bit of jiggery-pokkery of the same type I mentioned earlier
<in_cognito> pokkery and jiggery !
<in_cognito> are my speciality !
<in_cognito> i need to get this done tonight, or else
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: it also ensures your system has an outdated, vulnerable, kernel version which is not supported here. i recommend you rather investigate what's not working with the proper kernel images, and try to make those work (maybe with some support from here)
<in_cognito> this takes too damn long man ! why can't we buy these damn things off - the shelf
<Rboreal_Frippery> tomreyn: I can chip in on the bug reports for related to this kernel bug online, but from my understanding, unless I actually rewrote some of the kernel myself I don't have much chance of fixing my issue within the next few months at least, so I don't think this route is really viable.
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: i'm too tired to go over this now, but would be happy to have a look tomorrow (so in a couple hours from now) if you like.
<tomreyn> Rboreal_Frippery: the kernel you run will be why virtualbox is not working, though.
<Rboreal_Frippery> tomreyn: you don't owe me anything, I was simply poking the channel for ideas. I can ask in a little while and see if anyone else might have an alternative approach.
<Rboreal_Frippery> Please, take a small break and relax if you are tired. :)
<tomreyn> be sure to keep pointing out that you're runningan unsupported kernel while asking for alternative approaches here.
<Rboreal_Frippery> will do
<tomreyn> good luck and maybe ttyl
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.3 gnome xorg  How to change panel colors ?
<shibboleth> tweaks/tool
<shibboleth> it is somewhat limited on bionic but can achieve this
<epinky> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<in_cognito> yo, who was I speaking with about some mins ago about openvpn on ubuntu and the lack of the need of dialog?
<in_cognito> https://protonvpn.com/support/linux-vpn-setup/ requires sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<in_cognito> when I run that command I get a message saying it's not available and may be obseleted...that SUKS that this is failing on step 2
<in_cognito> dude this suks, even sudo apt install resolvconf doesn't work
<OerHeks> if you install stuff on live, run sudo apt update first, to get fresh lists
<OerHeks> !info universe
<ubottu> Package universe does not exist in bionic
<OerHeks> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<ubottu> network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<OerHeks> sudo apt-add-repository universe would help too
<OerHeks> so, good luck with your live session, i am loosing interest, as it is vulnerable ..
<in_cognito> what's does it mean to be vulnerable? Okay, so...I should, skip to the end where I am getting my credentials from my VPN service provider?
<in_cognito> dude, this suks. None of the options work.
<humpled> :v
<dinosomething> in sound settings, you can test your speakers, and you can select "front left, front right, bottom left, bottom right" independently... how is this done? is there a simple way i can play an audio clip, but only play on the front left?
<TwoTall> I have the feeling that my connection is an issue: is there a way to check? thanks
<c|oneman> https://packetlosstest.com/
<TwoTall> results, my ISP is doing it. Nothing I can do, I guess.
<c|oneman> you can complain on twatter
<in_cognito> dudes and dudettes. any advice on installing openvpn, I'm getting serious errors
<tieinv> in_cognito: it in the repository
<tieinv> *its
<VinceN> Good Evening Everyone.  I'm returning to Ubuntu after a long absence and looking for a little guidance on an issue I am having.  I installed 19.04 on my HP Pavilion Laptop and would like to have some form of remote access to it from my Windows Computer.  I've tried using the built in Screen Sharing function but it appears to be missing when I go to settings.  Near as I can tell I am not on Wayland.  I've been googling but I can't
<VinceN> seem to find a clear cut guide on this.  Has anyone else run unto this or can provide any information or guidance?
<jeremy31> VinceN: might want to try teamviewer
<VinceN> @Jeremy31: was trying to stay away from a propriatary solution and just use something native but if thats truely the best solution I guess we can go that route
<jeremy31> VinceN: you could always ask again in 20 minutes or so and get a different answer
<WaV> there is xrdp, and you can use the native RDP client on Windows to access your Linux machine.
<WaV> @VinceN: Or if you prefer to use Vino VNC server, which is I believe what you're referring to in your original post then just sudo apt-get install vino. Just keep in mind you will have to set it up via CLI as the traditional vino-preferences is not available
<econdudeawesome> Hi all. Any idea why this gives errors?
<econdudeawesome> find . -iname "*.csv" -exec temp=$(file -b --mime-encoding {}) \; -exec echo $temp \;
<econdudeawesome> find: ‘temp=cannot’: No such file or directory
<econdudeawesome> I've ben reading through the manual and it isn't clear to me -- I've tried several approaches to save the mime-encoding as a variable to pass but seems to be stuck (goal is to create schema using csvkit)
<catocalypse> good evening lads
<newdimension> I just noticed that the default group of my user is "users". When I run groups it shows a list of groups including users. However, in /etc/group the entry doens't have any user names in it: users:x:100:
<newdimension> Isn't it supposed to show all users?
<deb> cat /etc/passwd for users?
<thelmgn> Hi all, sorry if this is a stupid question, (or if you're all busy), but my system hangs for 1:30 mins on boot, because it's trying to find /dev/disk/by-uuid/1e4blahblahblah, but in my fstab there is no such listing
<deb> newdimension, or cat /etc/passwd|grep $(whoami) to find out where you are?
<newdimension> deb /etc/passwd doesn't have an entry for users
<deb> newdimension, explain whats your question again?
<newdimension> My user belongs to a group called "users". I expected to find a list of users belong to this group in /etc/group. However the entry is just users:x:100:
<xrandr> Is there a group in Telegram for Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> thelmgn: The fstab an entry that can be removed ? What shows ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null -o list ' for the known partitions ?
<xrandr> newdimension: is there an /etc/group-  ?
<newdimension> xrandr: Yes
<newdimension> oh wait
<xrandr> newdimension: every group I belong to in my system, i am listed in /etc/group
<thelmgn> Bashing-om: https://termbin.com/9kp9
<xrandr> so are you sure you are part of that group?
<VinceN> @WaV: Honestly, RDP would be prefered since i'm accessing this from Windows.  But when I tried to use xrdp while I can get it to connect to the PC and take my ID and password the session closes right after that and I can't get to my desktop
<xrandr> VinceN: try Remina. It has a RDP Connection option
<newdimension> xrandr: There is a group-. It has the same entry of users:x:100:
<deb> newdimension, man usermod
<newdimension> When I run groups it shows "users" in the result
<deb> newdimension, add your user to the group by using usermod
<xrandr> newdimension: did you add your user to the group via usermod ?
<newdimension> deb: I'm not trying to add the user to the group. I was surprised to find this group, so I'm trying to find out if anything else belong to the group
<deb> newdimension, cat /etc/passwd|grep users
<xrandr> deb: don't you mean cat /etc/passwd |grep gid_of_users ?
<newdimension> No entry for users there
<deb> perhaps a group without users?
<newdimension> My user is part of it though for some reason
<xrandr> deb: that wouldn't be in /etc/passwd tho.
<xrandr> That would work in /etc/group, but not /etc/passwd
<deb> idk
<xrandr> newdimension:
<xrandr> steve@steve-hp-ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/group |grep samba
<xrandr> sambashare:x:129:steve
<xrandr> steve@steve-hp-ubuntu:~$
<deb> i understand he said he belongs tu 'users' but 'users' group is not in /etc/groups, soo am lost :(
<xrandr> newdimension: are you using something like NIS or LDAP or Active Directory at all?
<in_cognito> sudo ./protonvpn-cli.sh --install[!] Error: dialog is not installed. Install `dialog` package to continue.
<in_cognito> does anyone know why dialog won't install on 18.03 tls?
<in_cognito> I have been trying for days
<in_cognito> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/n8CP99hUI1eiX1wUCrTQIw
<OerHeks> install on a live usb?
<in_cognito> i need it to get openvpn working.  on a live USB
<in_cognito> yeah
<newdimension> To summarize: https://dpaste.de/TSBJ, this is a digitalocean's VPS with no NIS or LDAP or Active directory setup
<xrandr> isn't there an openvpn package available for Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> do that on a installed ubuntu on usb.
<in_cognito> i haven't got around yet to having it installed on the USB, does that mean that dialog won't work on a live session?
<in_cognito> xrandr https://protonvpn.com/support/linux-vpn-tool/
<in_cognito> I was following those instructions
<in_cognito> it's so irritiating becuase everything else instals expcept dialog
<xrandr> What error does it give you when you try to install dialog?
<in_cognito> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/n8CP99hUI1eiX1wUCrTQIw
<xrandr> Also, have you tried compiling dialog from source and installing that way?
<in_cognito> dude, I have no idea what that means! where is the source of dialog, what does this all mean@
<nuala> econdudeawesome: im guessing here but seems order of execution of -exec param, $() wrapper and {} substitution is … unexepcted… anyhow inspired by https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41917417/variables-in-find-exec-command maybe give this a try:
<nuala> find . -iname "*.csv" -exec bash -c 'tmp=$(file -b --mime-encoding $1) && echo $tmp' \ - '{}' \;
<xrandr> in_cognito: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/dialog/download
<xrandr> See if you can download that and install it
<OerHeks> dialog surely is a package
<OerHeks> !info dialog
<ubottu> dialog (source: dialog): Displays user-friendly dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-20171209-1 (bionic), package size 220 kB, installed size 1086 kB
<in_cognito> omg there are 400 links, which one and am I supposed to do that from the terminal?
<OerHeks> again, universe
<OerHeks> sudo apt-add-repository universe   # and run apt update ... but i gues syou will fail at the end, openssl check will fail if that VPN is tight secured.
<OerHeks> do that on a installed ubuntu on usb.
<in_cognito> dude, I clicked on a link and then clicked on the file and then hit install.
<OerHeks> good luck
<xrandr> in_cognito: in terminal, type sudo apt-add-repository universe
<xrandr> see if it will allow you to do that
<in_cognito> okay...that command gave me a lot of lines of code returend and I clicked on the link and installed dialog
<in_cognito> so, I will try the following command again sudo ./protonvpn-cli.sh --install
<xrandr> ok, if dialog is now installed, you can continue on with the website's instructions
<in_cognito> !!! DUDES, OMG you fixed it, but I have no idea what happened
<ubottu> in_cognito: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<in_cognito> So I need to remember the universe and that link to download dialog
<xrandr> in_cognito: yes, if you're doing it on a live usb system instead of an installed system
<xrandr> I recommend you install Ubuntu on your computer as an operating system. You won't have these difficulties
<xrandr> Or, as OerHeks said, onto another USB stick
<in_cognito> you dudes/dudettes are amazing. I am eventually going to get a full install on a USB, I am just trying to train myself on how to setup a live drive so I won't forget and then move to full install, muchas gracias
<xrandr> You're very welcome
<xrandr> newdimension: no idea then
#ubuntu 2019-10-06
<aleksandrdvorkin> hi guys
<aleksandrdvorkin> can someone tell me why when i do sudo systemctl start bluetooth on my laptop it still shows that bluetooth is OFF is System Settings
<CarlFK> aleksandrdvorkin: I don't really know, but I can guess:
<CarlFK> the thing you are turning on is what looks for on/off signals
<tatertotz> aleksandrdvorkin: are you chatting from the system right now?
<idknow> hi all im trying to import an ova file into virtualbox on ubuntu and i keep getting this error "Result Code: NS_ERROR_INVALID_ARG (0x80070057) , how would i import the file from terminal with virtualbox so i can get more details on the errors as a google search isnt showing much for my situation its a car manual from emanualeonline
<rfm> idknow, doc for the cli import is at https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html#vboxmanage-import
<CarlFK> idknow: what do you mean by "import" ?
<OneM_Industries> So, question. What's a good html editor for someone who is completely new to web development?
<OneM_Industries> (For ubuntu, obviously)
<xrandr> OneM_Industries: you can use vim, gedit, or Visual Studio Code
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<idknow> CarlFK, i have a vm in a .ova file and i want to mount/run it but it crashes when i try from gui or terminal (import appliance)
<idknow> Result Code:
<idknow> NS_ERROR_INVALID_ARG (0x80070057)
<CarlFK> OneM_Industries: do you want to get good at html, or kinda fake it and do the easy stuff?
<idknow> how can i get more log info about this vbox error code what would i type into terminal
<OneM_Industries> CarlFK: Fake it, basically.
<xrandr> idknow: there should be a VBox.log
<OneM_Industries> CarlFK: This is the kind of thing I'm looking to set up: http://people.physics.anu.edu.au/~amh110/Technical_pages/hyde_quick_tech_index.htm
<OneM_Industries> Nothing fancy, nothing high-end.
<CarlFK> OneM_Industries: Hmm, it's been a while.  I remember liking BlueFish.  but here's a rundown ... apparently there are 10 choices?  https://www.lifewire.com/free-html-editors-for-linux-and-unix-3468154
<OneM_Industries> Ok.
<OneM_Industries> Thank you! :)
<CarlFK> OneM_Industries: and for giggles: http://txti.es/
<tatertotz> OneM_Industries: vi / vim has worked nice for me for html editing
<OneM_Industries> tatertotz: Ok, good to know.
<xrandr> I'm at a loss for something to do right now lol
<xrandr> I can't think of any more customization to do to this laptop
<lotuspsychje> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hypofely> hello people, I'm trying to make Ubuntu as my main OS and GPU passtrough W10. The W10 is on a NVME SSD can I boot it raw, without modification?
<Bashing-om> !wsl | hypofely
<ubottu> hypofely: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<hypofely> yeah, I'm well aware of wsl
<ayew> hypofely: https://heiko-sieger.info/running-windows-10-on-linux-using-kvm-with-vga-passthrough/
<ayew> warnings: the process is difficult, depends on hardware support and can easily damage your install
<ayew> make a system image with clonezilla or dd before trying
<ayew> i dont think you can take an existing install. if im being honest, just deal with the 10 seconds it takes to dual boot
<ayew> its really not worth the effort. if you put windows in grub and have both os installed on fast ssds, its not too much time/effort to dual boot
<hypofely> I think virtual box can boot from a drive but that's don't have gpu passthrough
<hypofely> yeah well I don't really like restarting
<hypofely> closing down VS projects
<hypofely> opening up
<ayew> you can't just use a virtual machine and pass gpu through
<hypofely> yes u can
<ayew> or well you can, but not with vmware or vitualbox and maintain near-native performance
<ayew> if you don't care about performance, sure
<hypofely> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EozeSDeV3Vo
<hypofely> apperantly the performance loss is neglegable
<ayew> as i said you can use methods like the one i linked above, but it isn't anywhere near as simple as setting up a virtualbox vm is. and is heavily dependant on hardware support.
<meme-dude> ubuntu isnt a real linux
<meme-dude> it has proprietary bullshit integrated into it
<meme-dude> so the corporations can start raping you
<ayew> ok
<OerHeks> !fud | meme-dude
<ubottu> meme-dude: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<hypofely> I thought all these linux flavors just a GUI and software package on top of linux kernel?
<meme-dude> corporations are evil
<meme-dude> hypofely: proprietary driver shit is included in the download of debian
<OerHeks> meme-dude, now stop it and keep this channel free for ubuntu support, thanks.
<dax> meme-dude: not really on-topic for a support channel, take it elsewhere
<meme-dude> which allows corporate entities to rape your computer
<meme-dude> OerHeks: you aint an op.  kiss my backside
<meme-dude> dax, sorry
<ayew> ok, but i also like my operating system to actually suport my hardware
<meme-dude> taking it elsewhere
<meme-dude> ayew: does debian not support it?
<ayew> > proprietary driver shit is included in the download of debian
<meme-dude> i meant ubuntu lol
<meme-dude> but seriously
<el> dude...
<meme-dude> dax has ordered me to take it elsewhere so this conversation is elsewhere.  PM me if you wish to argue about driver tarballs
<el> this is not productive use of your or anyone here's time.
<meme-dude> dax, which one are you supposed to be?
<hypofely> well
<hypofely> I'm interested
<meme-dude> there are 8 right?
<ayew> if you want to be a FSF fanatic, theres plenty of other distros to use
<ayew> no one is forced to use ubuntu
<ayew> go setup LFS.
<meme-dude> are you Lela, Tobin, Emony, Audrid, Torias, Joran, Curzon, Jadzia or Ezri?
<meme-dude> make up your mind dax
<el> ayew: not worth engaging in this discussion
<ayew> although stuff like HDCP in screeping into the kernel, so you can only avoid so much
<yelof> apt upgrade today on 19.04 machine used as a media center. Anyone familiar with what package updated, causing sound to cutout after 5-10 minutes
<tomreyn> yelof: i'm not, but is there anything in your system logs about it?
<yelof> killall pulseaudio, or pulseaudio -k will resolve temporarily, butonly foranother 5-10 minutes
<yelof> update log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nqmS2TK28C/
<yelof> I'm just not familir enough t guess which package migh be related.
<yelof> thanks for any suggestions
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    would post the systemd journal since the latest reboot online.
<tomreyn> apt-forktracer (package and command) lists leftover packages which probably should not be installed, or lack an apt source configuration to get upgrades from
<tomreyn> (run 'apt update' beforehand)
<tomreyn> did you reboot since this upgrade? ("uptime" would tell how long the system has been running)
<yelof> tomreyn: of course did update befoe upgrade.  have done several reboots, following ubuntu sound troubleshooting guides.  It isnt throwing any errors at all.  sound just stops making noise during media playback of all types.
<tomreyn> ok, the "run 'apt update' beforehand" recommendation referred to apt-forktracer
<tomreyn> i was wondering whether you rebooted since the apt upgrade to understand whether the upgraded kernel image is already active
<yelof> yes is active, system also prompted for reboot in tray after upgrade.
<akem__> Faulty driver?
<tomreyn> yelof: your upgraded package list, more readable (but missing the newly installed 5.0.0-31.33 kernel packages, you were previously on 5.0.0-31): https://termbin.com/u9xe
<yelof> had to intall apt-forktracer, it does not print ny output
<tomreyn> okay, so (while i can always miss something), i don't see how any of these package updates would have broken sound, so it's more likely kernel related.
<tomreyn> !bug | so i suggest you file a bug against linux
<ubottu> so i suggest you file a bug against linux: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<yelof> aken__: possible was working before update, tomreyn: so that means go back to prior kernel? thanks for looking it over.  will file bug if I confirm
<tomreyn> yelof: actually, good point, and i don't know why i wasn't thinking of this: do reboot and select the previous kernel image.
<tomreyn> and do it before you file the bug report
<tomreyn> (ah you just said so)
<yelof> will do, thank you!
<tomreyn> so boot to 5.0.0.29.30
<tomreyn> yelof: hey, do you have your speakers connected via bluetooth?
<yelof> no, bluetooth i off as ell.  have wired or hdmi, both present the issue.
<akem> yelof, It's a laptop?
<yelof> no it is desktop. Has been over 10 minutes since I booted in the older kernel, still playing sound.
<tomreyn> yelof: if it'll work for 30 minutes, reboot to the latest kernel again, file your bug report, then reboot to the 5.0.0.29.30 kernel image again. then make sure this one doesn't get automatically removed, by passing the packages returned by   dpkg -l | awk '/5.0.0-29.31~18.04.1/ {print $2}'   to    apt-mark hold
<tomreyn> yelof: to make the good kernel image your default (so you no longer need to select it at boot), you can use https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry
<tomreyn> but if you do this, make sure you closely follow your bug report and do also occasionally try new kernel images, since running an old and outdated kernel image means running an insecure and buggy kernel image when time passes.
<yelof> So far so good, will see if it happens again tonight, and confirm the issue is present upon reboot tomorrow, and file a bug with more sleep.  Thanks for looking it over, I hadn't been thinking easy as kernel, was about to start rolling back packages.
<akemhp_> You are lucky old kernel wasn't removed when upgrading, mine was last time and i didn't even know about it.
<yelof> it's a low risk system unless you want to steal my music... and yes I'll try the next release. with TBs of storage I usually leave a few old kernels.  speaking of both Audio, Wifi, and Bluetooth I'm used to issues, amazing how far the drivers have improved in a few years.
<rishav> does anyone know where can I get power management driver for lenovo ideapad laptops for ubuntu?
<motaka2> I am using lubuntu 16.04. Since 3 hours ago that I restarted my laptop, none of my usb ports work. for example my mouse does not work. but usb thetering works. Does any one know how I can fix this?
<doug16k> motaka2, keyboard still works, right?
<doug16k> (I have no way of knowing if you are in irc on another machine or your phone or something, in case you think that was a silly question)
<tomreyn> !crosspost | motaka2
<ubottu> motaka2: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<motaka2> doug16k: yes it work. I can even share my internet with usb thetering. but mouse and external hard, regardless of to which usb port I connet them, it doesnt work
<motaka2> doug16k: The message I receive during booting is: usb2: port 4 or port 2 etc: unable to enumerate usb device
<OerHeks> so rebooting does not work.
<tomreyn> motaka2: as guiverc pointed ou tin #lubuntu, lubuntu 16.04 is unsupported since April 2019
<OerHeks> how about unplugging devices, and try them one at the time:?
<OerHeks> oh
<doug16k> motaka2, this bug could be related: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202541
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 202541 in USB "xhci_hcd 0000:15:00.0: WARN Set TR Deq Ptr cmd failed due to incorrect slot or ep state" [High,New]
<OerHeks> 3 years, dang
<OerHeks> then any bug would not be fixed
<doug16k> oh, ancient. nevermind
<motaka2> tomreyn: my laptop is very old and since my ext HDD doesnt work, I can not backup
<tomreyn> motaka2: then use a cloud backup or buy a new hdd
<guiverc> motaka2, I run Lubuntu 18.04 on a ibm thinkpad t43 - i consider that ancient.
<tomreyn> (or usb controller)
<doug16k> luckily, laptops usually still use the good old i8042 keyboard interface. that thing is nearly infallible
<motaka2> tomreyn: my HDD works. but it does not work on this machine because the usb stopped working. Now please be quite and listen to others
<tomreyn> hehe
<OerHeks> sometimes talking nice to hardware works
<motaka2> doug16k: my keyboard works. the touchpad works. just the mouse and the external hdd do not
<doug16k> talking nice to tomreyn usually works too
<motaka2> doug16k: in ##linux someone repeat taht I should shut down my pc. so I asked in lubuntu. They said it is old. So I asked here. But he keeps saying dont ask several places and change your hardware.
<OerHeks> just upgrade to 18.04 lts
<tatertotz> motaka2: do your ports function when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB?
<doug16k> did you try booting without the usb drive? they can be a significant load on the usb power rail, particularly if they are old/failing. the mouse might start working
<motaka2> OerHeks: I have been using it on my VAIO NS110. It was really really slow. I was at final stages of writing my thesis. So I need to work with it just for 2 days.
<motaka2> tatertotz: unfortunately I dont have a live CD or USB. I am connected to internet with my slow cellphone internet. I can nnot download and burn a new image
<doug16k> drooping rail can make all the usb devices send nonsense and mess up the controller's state machine
<motaka2> doug16k: can you please tell me how to do that?
<doug16k> shut down. unplug the usb hard drive. power up
<motaka2> doug16k: ah yeah, I did several times, I unplugged everything. and then just plugged the mouse. but even the mouse alone didnt work
<vitimiti> I've got a very annoying problem. 19.04 is completely unable to save my sound settings, every time I restart I have to change my microphone and its volume and I have to change my system volume, how can I fix this?
<doug16k> can you go somewhere with wifi? you can go through a phone to get to wifi without using your phone's data plan
<motaka2> doug16k: no, I can not. this is my only internet source in this village
<motaka2> doug16k: during the boot it says "unable to enumerate USB device"
<tomreyn> vitimiti: does this list much?   find ~ -not -\( -user $USER -and -group $USER -\) -ls
<vitimiti> @tomreyn, it lists nothing
<EriC^^> vitimiti: what about "sudo find ~ -not $USER"
<vitimiti> EriC^^, it says "find: paths must precede expression: `vmatia'"
<EriC^^> vitimiti: sudo find ~ ! -user $USER
<vitimiti> EriC^^, that lists nothing
<doug16k> motaka2, can you post the output of: lsusb | pastebinit
<motaka2> doug16k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Mq6DbsPQNb/
<tomreyn> vitimiti: diagnosing this is probably not much fun, i suggest you just wait a few more days until ubuntu 19.10 releases, upgrade, and see whether it is solved then. if it isn't, come back. (that's unless you strictly need a solution now.)
<vitimiti> This has been happening since the move to GNOME, tomreyn, it's not new
<tomreyn> vitimiti: what were you running before gnome, and which ubuntu release were you on when you moved to gnome?
<vitimiti> Unity
<doug16k> motaka2, I'd try the mouse in the same port you have the phone plugged into
<vitimiti> I can't remember the number that Unity was being used last
<vitimiti> I have been looking for a solution since, I've come now here cause I'm out of options
<lotuspsychje> vitimiti: unity this exists
<vitimiti> I beg your pardon?
<motaka2> doug16k:  I have, it doesnt work. To whichever port I connect the ophone, it works. But to which ever port I connect the mouse or HDD they dont work. I event changed the mouse, yet no results
<OerHeks> motaka2, how about trying without phone/internet?
<tomreyn> vitimiti: unity was the default desktop on 16.04 LTS, and probably still on 16.10 and maybe 17.04. what were you running before 19.04?
<OerHeks> if that does not work, then there is nothing we can do i guess
<vitimiti> tomreyn, the same with the same problem, as I say, I have been looking for a solution since then
<vitimiti> tomreyn, I have been following a guy's post in ask Ubuntu as well, but he has had no answers either https://askubuntu.com/questions/1177964/ubuntu-19-04-audio-settings-are-not-being-rembembered
<doug16k> motaka2, do you have a usb hub? could be your laptop's usb 1.1 root hub is dead but 2.0/3.x is ok. try plugging a hub into the laptop and plug your devices into the hub
<motaka2> OerHeks: Yes, I tried that too and no positive results
<motaka4> doug16k: I was diconnected for a moment
<motaka4> pardon me if I missed any o your comments
<doug16k> <doug16k> motaka2, do you have a usb hub? could be your laptop's usb 1.1 root hub is dead but 2.0/3.x is ok. try plugging a hub into the laptop and plug your devices into the hub
<doug16k> preferably a decent hub that is at least usb 2.0 (of course)
<tomreyn> vitimiti: what'S the output of    ls -l /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<vitimiti> tomreyn, ls: cannot access '/var/lib/alsa/asound.state': No such file or directory
<tomreyn> hmm well i'm not sure whether it should exist on 19.04
<vitimiti> I haven't touched a single sound config apart from the GUI settings that come with the system
<tomreyn> i think on 18.04 LTS, "alsactl store" would normally write this file on shutdown
<motaka4> doug16k: no I dont have
<tomreyn> vitimiti: okay, that was misleading, it's not where this is stored anymore.
<doug16k> motaka4, sorry, out of ideas. I wish you luck
<tomreyn> vitimiti: you can try to find out how these settings are meant to be retained over reboots (mostly be web search, i guess, look for something "pulseaudio" or "alsa" related), then see whether this mechanism works on your system.
<motaka4> doug16k: thanks a lot for your care. There are lots of threads with "unable to enumerate usb device" but i dont understand what they are suggesting
<vitimiti> Aha. I think it'd be easier to ditch GNOME, but thanks for trying
<tomreyn> vitimiti: i need to head out for now. good luck!
<tomreyn> vitimiti: you can also ensure you have all needed components of the ubuntu desktop installed using   sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^    (the caret character is not a typo)
<vitimiti> I have installed this again 2 days ago to make sure, still nothing. I'm just gonna install a different Ubuntu based distro
<vitimiti> Cause I haven't got all my life to fix this
<tomreyn> me neither, so see you
<doug16k> still amazed everyday at the issues people have that I don't :D
<doug16k> I mean it's the same code...
<yelof> doug16k: speaking from experience its easy for hardware, or an extra package, or one missing can make it all different with no easy way to tell.
<yelof> but livecd, or fresh install usually sort it out
<doug16k> ECC and cpu running at correct frequency for the win! :D
<Regor> I want to bind  unused Windows key (without any additional key)  to launch Terminal or any other app . on bionic
<ayew> i dont know if that is possible - i believe that other than des havign implemented a workaround to hard bind it to a luancher, its read as a modifier key
<ayew> i believe AHK on windows is capable of doing so though, so perhaps it is possible on linux
<Regor> yeah
<onomatopie> Having some annoying issues.. Like clicks aren't registering properly etc. They act as if I have some key pressed
<onomatopie> Or like I try to pause/play netflix and it flicks to the state I want.. Then back
<onomatopie> How do I troubleshoot this?
<onomatopie> Ok clicking on the main picture in netflix is now full screening it.. Instead of pausing.
<onomatopie> IO feel like there must be a key pressed somewhere
<tomreyn> onomatopie: your ubuntu version, flavor, graphical desktop, kernel version, X server are?
<tomreyn> this is a way to find out:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<onomatopie> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7ucf Very useful command/tool!
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: kernel -31 is out, you might want to update if you like
<onomatopie> Is there a guide for that?
<onomatopie> I'm just a Windows man trying to escape
<tomreyn> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tomreyn> sorry, that's the wrong hint
<lotuspsychje> -uptodate tomreyn
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<tomreyn> onomatopie: ^
<onomatopie> I'm just done that
<tomreyn> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> np ; )
<tomreyn> i assume kernel -31 is only in -proposed
<onomatopie> tHIS THING NEEDS A REBOOT perhaps
<tomreyn> onomatopie: to your original question: xev
<tomreyn> but the occasional reboot can help, too ;)
<onomatopie> I am forced to often
<onomatopie> THis damn thing crashes so often
<onomatopie> Also.. the worst sin of all .. No thunderbolt
<tomreyn> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 5.0.0.31.88 is actually in -updates, too (but hasn't reached the apt mirror i'm using, yet)
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: focus on the actual ubuntu questions, volunteers cant help on complaints only
<tomreyn> onomatopie: we can only help with software issues, i'm afraid
<onomatopie> Yes I know! !IUI wasn;t affter help on that
<onomatopie>  Let me reboot and see :)
<onomatopie> Alright let's see.
<onomatopie> Alright something is still a bit amiss with this
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: tell us what you experience exactly?
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: are these your hotkeys Fn+F or the gnome hotkeys you speak of?
<MJCD> Hey, i'm having a hard time ssh'ing into my basically just setup ubuntu 19 droplet
<MJCD> https://prnt.sc/pfhbzb
<MJCD> can't even connect from localhost lol
<onomatopie> Not hotkeys
<onomatopie> Just default behavious
<lotuspsychje> !crosspost | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<onomatopie> Like clicking on a taskbar item should bring it up right? It is instead just flicking on and off
<MJCD> lotuspsychje, sorry it just occurred to me its a -server question
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: on wich item does this occur?
<onomatopie> lotuspsychje: The ones with multiple windows open
<MJCD> on a non-server question
<MJCD> https://wiki.znc.in/Running_ZNC_as_a_system_daemon#Create_the_init.d_Scripts
<onomatopie> Basically: It appears that there is a key pressed somewhere
<MJCD> am I really expected to do all of that
<onomatopie> But I cannot work out which
<MJCD> just to run znc on reboot lol
<MJCD> like surely just `sudo service register znc; service start znc`
<lotuspsychje> onomatopie: please elaborate, maybe take a screenshot of what you mean, so volunteers can think along with you
<tomreyn> onomatopie: do you have a lot of gnome-shell extensions installed?
<tomreyn> i.e.   ls -1 .local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this rather:   ls -1 ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<doug16k> onomatopie, press and release each ctrl, shift, alt key
<doug16k> sometimes (since 1988) a keyup message doesn't get through, and the OS continues to believe it is pressed
<doug16k> also double press windows key
<doug16k> windows has same issue. nobody tests their keyboard hardware for packet loss.
<doug16k> might add a cent to the chip price
<onomatopie> doug16k: Such a nice low tech solution! Thanks.. I think it worked]
<onomatopie> Yes. Very much see,s to have worked
<zamba> i have just completed the installation of ubuntu server on a system.. upon reboot i get "no operating system found."
<zamba> i have attempted both the live installation and also the alternative installation
<zamba> grub installation was run
<zamba> what's going on here?
<tomreyn> zamba: maybe you booted the installer in legacy bios / csm mode while the standard system now tries to boot in eufi mode, or the other way around
<zamba> tomreyn: i tried changing from legacy and uefi boot in setup after installation, but none took
<tomreyn> zamba: which ubuntu server version did you install, which installer did you use (.iso file name), which hardware did you install on?
<zamba> tomreyn: ubuntu server 18.04.3 LTS.. 64-bit version.. ubuntu-18.04.3-server-amd64..
<zamba> i installed on a lenovo thinksentre
<zamba> thinkcentre*
<tomreyn> zamba: was there any error message during installation? is there a reason you preferred the alternative server installer over the default one?
<the_susec> #*</wc
<tomreyn> zamba: there's this rather old post about boot issues with a similar message as the one you posted, on Lenovo ThunkCentre hardware: https://askubuntu.com/questions/141879/error-1962-no-operating-system-found-after-installing-12-04-lenovo-thinkcentre
<doug16k> onomatopie, nice
<zamba> tomreyn: because the same thing happened with the live installation
<zamba> tomreyn: no errors
<zamba> tomreyn: but this is frankly outrageous
<tomreyn> zamba: access the bios configuration screen, make sure that SATA mode is set to AHCI, not IDE, not RAID.
<tomreyn> zamba: Once that is done:  At the top of the screen select the Startup tab. After this, go ahead and select CSM and hit Now select the Enabled option. Go down a little and locate Boot Priority, after which hit Enter. Now change the current option of Legacy First to UEFI First.
<tomreyn> Finally, press the F10 key and choose YES.
<zamba> tomreyn: is all this in the bios?
<zamba> tomreyn: i don't have that legacy vs uefi first option
<zamba> tomreyn: i suspect it's a too old bios
<zamba> i tried changing the hard drive now
<tomreyn> zamba: yes, it's all in the bios
<tomreyn> if it's an old thinkcentre, and old bios for this thinkcentre, it may not be able to boot in uefi mode, and you should make it boot in CSM / Legacy BIOS mode.
<zamba> tomreyn: how do i make it boot in csm/legacy mode?
<zamba> i don't have those options in my bios
<tomreyn> zamba: you timed out, maybe you missed this? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SZtH9K6rwR/
<tomreyn> the latter part of this is from https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkCentre-A-E-M-S-Series/lenovo-thinkcentre-error-1962/m-p/4006406/highlight/true#M22786
<tomreyn> here's a video if this works better https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFJLJyVmQ-I
<zamba> tomreyn: i don't have that
<zamba> but now i don't get "no operating system found", but instead i get a blinking prompt at the top right corner
<tomreyn> what does it say?
<zamba> tomreyn: nothing.. it's just a blinking cursor
<zamba> if i select UEFI mode then i get "no operating system found"
<zamba> legacy or auto just gets me the blinking cursors
<zamba> cursor*
<tomreyn> zamba: can you tell which thinkcentre model you have exactly?
<zamba> 5049-e5g
<zamba> legacy mode gives me the blinking cursor
<zamba> auto or uefi gets me "no operating system found"
<zamba> it's a thinkcentre m81
<zamba> with an old bios (2011)
<tomreyn> zamba: ok. and do you have options to set the boot priority of your storages etc in either uefi or legacy mode?
<zamba> nope
<zamba> oh, yes, orry
<zamba> sorry* .. i have the boot mode.. auto/uefi/legacy
<zamba> if i use auto or uefi i get "no operating system found"
<zamba> with "legacy" it just gives me a flashing/blinking cursor in the top-left corner on a black screen
<EriC^^> zamba: did you install in uefi or legacy mode?
<zamba> EriC^^: in auto
<EriC^^> zamba: do you have a live usb you can boot to troubleshoot?
<zamba> EriC^^: yup
<EriC^^> zamba: ok boot it
<tomreyn> latest bios is at https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/gb/en/products/desktops-and-all-in-ones/thinkcentre-m-series-desktops/thinkcentre-m81/5049/downloads/DS018245
<tomreyn> (second download is the .iso)
<zamba> tomreyn: how do i flash this?
<zamba> tomreyn: i need windows to flash it
<zamba> EriC^^: "rescue a broken system"?
<tomreyn> no. you'd write the iso to a usb stick
<EriC^^> zamba: i think so, we just need a live environment, never used the server iso before
<zamba> EriC^^: ok, it's up
<zamba> tomreyn: which one
<EriC^^> zamba: do you have internet connectivity in it?
<zamba> EriC^^: yup
<zamba> EriC^^: should i use the devmapper as the root fs?
<tomreyn> zamba: https://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_bios/9hj958usa.iso - but keep working with EriC^^ for now. you can still do this later.
<EriC^^> zamba: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zamba> "the installed system appears to use a separate /boot/efi partition"
<zamba> should i mount that?
<EriC^^> zamba: ah ok
<EriC^^> zamba: yeah mounti t
<zamba> execute a shell in the root?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> zamba: type "efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zamba> i don't have dns working here
<zamba> but i have the ip
<inersha> I'm trying to get a list of every program that gets started during my computer startup. I've checked systemd services with `systemctl list-unit-files`, and also looked in crontab for anything that starts with @reboot. Is there anywhere else on Ubuntu I should look to find programs that are run on startup?
<EriC^^> zamba: ok efibootmgr -v | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<zamba> EriC^^: it completed
<EriC^^> zamba: link please
<zamba> https://termbin.com/miai
<zamba> efibootmgr didn't complete
<EriC^^> inersha: there are your user programs under 'startup apps' in the menu
<EriC^^> zamba: it hung?
<zamba> EFI variables are not supported on this system
<inersha> EriC^^: Thanks, didn't think of that. Can I access the list of these from the command line?
<EriC^^> zamba: ah that means you're currently booted in legacy mode
<inersha> Or are they stored in a file?
<zamba> EriC^^: and what do i do then?
<EriC^^> zamba: ok try "modprobe efivars && efibootmgr -v" in case that works
<zamba> EriC^^: same
<zamba> EFI variables are not supported on this system
<tomreyn> inersha: ls -l ~/.config/auto
<tomreyn> inersha: ls -l ~/.config/autostart
<zamba> should i try installing ubuntu again now?
<EriC^^> inersha: they are in ~/.config/autostart
<EriC^^> zamba: no, hold your horses
<zamba> EriC^^: i'm on an extreme deadline... :)
<EriC^^> zamba: type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc 5.39.93.71 9999"
<zamba> i have to get this system up in 30 minutes :D
<EriC^^> zamba: k give me then 1min more
<zamba> https://termbin.com/36bp
<inersha> tomreyn: EriC^^: Thank you!
<EriC^^> zamba: mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot
<zamba> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> zamba: try "mokutil --sb-state"
<EriC^^> report back if secure boot is enabled
<zamba> efi variables are not supported on this system
<EriC^^> zamba: ok, type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<EriC^^> zamba: also, type "sudo cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<zamba> done
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<EriC^^> zamba: use uefi mode not auto
<zamba> EriC^^: "no operating system found"
<EriC^^> alright guess my minute's over
<zamba> EriC^^: so reinstall in legacy mode?
<EriC^^> zamba: yeah that should work
<tomreyn> zamba: or you could upgrade the bios and try again
<EriC^^> he says he only has 30mins to get it running *shrug*
<tomreyn> oh right, then do legacy
<zamba> tomreyn: not able to write that iso to an usb
<zamba> tomreyn: etcher says "It looks like this is not a bootable image."
<tomreyn> see above
<zamba> when booting the installer, it says: "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda"
<zamba> what is this?
<zamba> i just booted off the usb
<zamba> hm.. shouldn't it create a /boot outside the lvm?
<zamba> a simple ext2 for that?
<tomreyn> if you'll be booting in legacy bios mode then a tiny bios-grub partition (so outside lvm) will be needed, but /boot can be on the lvm
<zamba> tomreyn: the installer doesn't suggest that
<zamba> could this be the problem?
<zamba> the underlying problem, i mean?
<tomreyn> the reason why your system failed to boot is certainly a firmware issue.
<zamba> tomreyn: how do i write that firmware upgrade to a bootable usb?
<EriC^^> it could be nit picky like acer usually is with uefi
<tomreyn> zamba: anything regarding that would be supported by your hardware manufacturer
<EriC^^> zamba: if the installer didnt suggest a bios-boot then it's likely booted in uefi mode again, or it repartitioned the disk as mbr instead of gpt, but i doubt
<EriC^^> zamba: if you have any sort of shell, you could confirm the booted mode with "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and look for dirs there which means it's uefi mode
<zamba> this is insane
<zamba> i have a flight to catch in 3 hours....
<EriC^^> zamba: if you really only have 30mins i wouldnt bother with the upgrade, go straight to legacy, in fact, you can force install it in legacy if you wish
<zamba> EriC^^: where do i do that?
<EriC^^> zamba: we could convert your already installed install to legacy if you want
<EriC^^> zamba: boot the live session again quickly
<zamba> EriC^^: why didn't we do that 30 minutes ago? :)
<zamba> i need to get this to boot, asap zulu :)
<zamba> i'm currently installing ubuntu again
<zamba> so i have to wait for that to finish - and probably fail again
<EriC^^> zamba: cause running 1 command is easier
<zamba> there should be a more stripped-down version of the installer
<zamba> i seem to remember that debian had an installed that just installed what you needed to get a base system up and running
<zamba> installer*
<zamba> but at least i got the option to install grub on a device now
<zamba> so maybe, just maybe
<zamba> a separate step with "installing grub"
<zamba> boots!
<zamba> UEFI must die
<zamba> god damn
<lotuspsychje> zamba: please dont use this channel as complaints, focus on the ubuntu support
<zamba> lotuspsychje: sorry :)
<B|ack0p> sup
<afidegnum> sudo ln -s ~/navicat/navicat121_premium_en_x64/start_navicat /usr/local/bin/navicat , calling navicat from the terminal does not launch it but ./navicat from the program folder runs it... what am i doing wrong?
<tomreyn> for software installed in your home directory (which may not be accessible to other users), you should rather place a symlink in ~/.local/bin (and ensure this is added to your users' PATH via ~/.profile)
<cluelessperson> This onscreen keyboard keeps popping up
<cluelessperson> https://i.imgur.com/1ANY3HB.png
<cluelessperson> It's disabled, but it keeps popping up.
<cluelessperson> Anyone know how to fix it?  Uninstall it?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: what i last wrote was in response to you.
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: are you on a tablet?
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, yes
<afidegnum> ok
<LACampbell96> is there a way to lock function keys? no option in bios, fn+esc does not lock them, xev is sending results when I press it.
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, that's usually a bios thing, but there may be a software option
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson: there's no option in bios, only an option to disable switching the function lock state. works in windows. any idea what software option? google-fu is failing
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, I think it's a firmware/bios thing still, there may be a way to interact with the controller, for example my keyboard backlight I can toggle as well
<afidegnum> tomreyn: how do i add it to PATH?
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, is there a "media keys" option?
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson in BIOS? nope. just an option to enable or disable switching the fn lock state
<tomreyn> afidegnum: did the directory ~/.local/bin already exist?
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, Oh, so you're looking how to switch FN status, not to set function vs media keys
<LACampbell96> right! I need to press fn keys to do home/end on this laptop, so it's a bit of a PITA
<LACampbell96> on windows I can just hold down fn+esc, and it works
<lotuspsychje> cluelessperson: there's a few tweaks in dconf-editor for onscreen keyboard, maybe take a look there?
<afidegnum> tomreyn: yes, i created the directory and added the symlink
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje, I think it's a standardized keyboard/firmware/bios thing, but should have a tihng you can do...
<tomreyn> afidegnum: then you'll need to logout and login again
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, ^
<LACampbell96> lotuspsychje will check out dconf editor
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, checkout xinput and see if there's a property there.
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, that's for me.  the dconf editor thing. :)
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson yes I've googled for hours, I seem to be the only person on the whole internet with this problem (:
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no need to add anything to ~/.profile again?
<lotuspsychje> LACampbell96: that was not for you..
<cluelessperson> lotuspsychje,   it's disabled in gsettings
<cluelessperson> :P
<LACampbell96> lotuspsychje coincidence, my mistake
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you should already have this in ~/.profile: if [ -d "$HOME/.local/bin" ] ; then PATH="$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH" ; fi
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, maybe in bios it's named with engrish.  "Hotkey Mode" ?
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, what laptop?
<afidegnum> no, i don't have it
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson Asus zenbook, ux433fn
<LACampbell96> googling xinput now
<tomreyn> afidegnum: which ubuntu verison is this?
<afidegnum> 18
<afidegnum> 18.04
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | afidegnum
<ubottu> afidegnum: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> ah ok
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, and you said it works in Windows?
<afidegnum> i just added what you posted
<tomreyn> afidegnum: did you upgrade it from an earlier version?
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson correct, on windows I can just hold down fn+esc and it locks
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no, fresh install last year
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, that suggests it's software only.  Or perhaps a driver thing
<tomreyn> afidegnum: did you copy your .profile from a different computer?
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson yeah, I thought a kernel module might solve but it's very hard to google for
<afidegnum> i think so i don't recollect, i added paths to other executables as well
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, I'm googling the hardware
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no wait
<tomreyn> afidegnum: ~/.profile is actually placed there as a copy of /etc/skel/.profile by the time you create the user account
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, how do you like the zenbook btw?
<afidegnum> i had this already PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<tomreyn> afidegnum: and, unless you modified it, the code i posted would be in /etc/skel/.profile on ubuntu 18.04
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson apart from this, I am enjoying it so far! tiny bezels. keyboard layout is a bit weird, but everything seems solidly built
<afidegnum> tomreyn: that's the existing path i posted... PATH="$HOME/bin:$HOME/.local/bin:$PATH"
<LACampbell96> I have been using windows sub system for linux for a while due to this, but it's not the same
<afidegnum> so, i m deleting the one just added
<tomreyn> afidegnum: what you had there should also work,
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no way, it does not work
<tomreyn> afidegnum: echo $HOME $USER $PATH | nc termbin.com 9999
<afidegnum> https://termbin.com/rp1x
<tomreyn> doh
<afidegnum> do i have a valid path ?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: it is quite the mess
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you should definitely clean this up.
<afidegnum> that's my .profile https://termbin.com/5f5s
<tomreyn> there are many repetitions in there:  echo $PATH | tr ':' "\n" | sort -uniq -c | sort -nr
<tomreyn> there are many repetitions in there:  echo $PATH | tr ':' "\n" | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<EriC^^> this one has 2 paths export PATH=$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/flutter/bin:$PATH
<afidegnum> i can't see it
<EriC^^> also this is redundant export PATH=$GOPATH/bin:$GOROOT/bin:$PATH:$GOBIN
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson I need to head to sleep, thanks for the help anyway. you helped me rule out BIOS. there's no xev event, so that's where to start.
<EriC^^> $GOBIN and $GOPATH/bin are the same
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, make sure to check out acpi_listen
<EriC^^> afidegnum: there's $PATH at the start and $PATH at the end
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, my keyboard keys are mapped to xev and acpi events
<afidegnum> ok
<tomreyn> your goal should be to limit PATH components to the absolute minimum possible. otherwise it's hard to debug when you're running which binary. also, the order in which components are listed is important. you should always list custom paths last so they won't override system binaries, for example.
<LACampbell96> cluelessperson I mean fn+f3 fires a bunch of events. fn+esc (the keyboard lock) just tells me I've released esc
<tomreyn> (that's unless you actually intend to override system binaries, but that's better done with (more specific) aliases)
<cluelessperson> LACampbell96, so maybe the firmware is responsible for capturing it, and it creates an acpi thing
<afidegnum> EriC^^: are you refering to this ? PATH=$GOPATH/bin:$GOROOT/bin:$PATH:$GOBIN
<afidegnum>  GOBIN=$GOPATH/bin
<EriC^^> afidegnum: yeah
<afidegnum> i think they are related and the golang breaks down when there is a missing variable
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<elias_a> Hi!
<afidegnum> EriC^^: how do i rewrite it ?
<EriC^^> export PATH=$PATH:$ANDROID_HOME/flutter/bin        and also   export PATH=$GOPATH/bin:$GOROOT/bin:$PATH
<afidegnum> do i delete those ?
<EriC^^> afidegnum: no make them as they are above
<afidegnum> EriC^^: for go, i should remove $GOBIN right ?
<B|ack0p> is lubuntu supported by Ubuntu/Canonical?
<tomreyn> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<guiverc> B|ack0p, Lubuntu is an official Ubuntu flavor, supported by the Lubuntu team
<B|ack0p> thanks
<guiverc> B|ack0p, fyi: Ubuntu official flavors are easy to spot, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu-MATE, Ubuntu-Studio, Ubuntu-Budgie etc.. ie. Ubuntu is key in the name
<afidegnum> EriC^^: is it correct ? https://termbin.com/0c7z
<B|ack0p> guiverc: got it thanks.. i am downloading Lubuntu for my old thinkpad..
<guiverc> B|ack0p, fyi: to download flavors, don't ask google for official site (it tends to send elsewhere to sites with adverts) - ask ubuntu.com, or https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<B|ack0p> oh
<B|ack0p> you are right
<B|ack0p> i am downloading from lubuntu.net something
<tomreyn> that's not their website
<B|ack0p> which one is official? lubuntu.me or lubuntu.net ?
<tomreyn> .me
<tomreyn> there's also #lubuntu here on IRC
<guiverc> B|ack0p, lubuntu.me - as tomreyn said
<B|ack0p> thanks a lot!
<afidegnum> tomreyn: is it correct now ?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you should be able to tell this if you're happy to have all of this listed in your PATH
<catocalypse> what kind of system?
<lotuspsychje> !who | catocalypse
<ubottu> catocalypse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<catocalypse>  soz wrong window >.<
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i m trying hard to find my head out... here is the new echo $HOME $USER $PATH | nc termbin.com 9999    https://termbin.com/vdja
<eekhoorn> I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. I just boot to the usb, but during the installation process my mouse and keyboard stop working. I can still move my mouse but clicking does not work an typing does not work. This only happens after ~10 seconds. In the beginning the mouse and keyboard work fine. How can I solve this?
<lotuspsychje> eekhoorn: wich ubuntu release are you trying to install please?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: if you're happy with the complexity this has now, you can logout and login again and run this to list all the components of your PATH in the order they're configured:   echo $PATH | tr ':' "\n"    and this to list the components which are listed more than once (there should never be more than one)   echp $PATH | tr ':' "\n" < path | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | grep -v '^      1 '
<tomreyn> afidegnum: typo fixed on the 2nd command:    echo $PATH | tr ':' "\n" < path | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | grep -v '^      1 '
<eekhoorn> lotuspsychje: ubuntu 18.04.3
<afidegnum> tomreyn: bash: path: No such path or directory
<tds> I'd like to netboot 18.04's installer - this all seems to work ok with the netboot images linked at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/bionic/ but is there any way to validate these?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: sorry, here's the second command again:   echo $PATH | tr ':' "\n" | sort | uniq -c | sort -nr | grep -v '^      1 '
<TJ-> eekhoorn: does that happen using the "Try Ubuntu" option without starting the installer itself ?
<tds> maybe I'm missing something, but the mirrors don't support https (and I suppose shouldn't be trusted anyway), and I can't see any signed md5 lists or anything like that
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you now have 12 repetitions of /home/isodec/go/bin
<eekhoorn> TJ-: Yes. It also stops working after some time.
<tds> ah! I'm being dumb, just found the sha256sums file :)
<afidegnum> tomreyn: https://dpaste.de/Jd0h
<TJ-> tds: you're effectively manually inside the archive. The signing root begins at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease (Release, Release.gpg)
<tomreyn> afidegnum: now make it so you no longer have repetitions
<TJ-> tds: it should also have an 'images' sub-root with hashes http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/
<tds> ah yes, that was the set of hashes I just found
<afidegnum> i m at a loss... what do i delete to avoid the repetiitons?
<TJ-> eekhoorn: that sounds like a possible hardware related issue. I'm wondering if the reading of the USB device is suffering I/O errors. As a test, if you can do this fast enough, as soon as the Try Ubuntu desktop loads press Ctrl+Alt+T to open a terminal and type/paste "journalctl -bf" which will follow the boot log... if there are problems you'll then see clues
<afidegnum> tomreyn: should i delete all $PATH ?
<pixelspaceships> trying to put Ubuntu Desktop on a 2GB USB flash drive but the 19.04 image is 50MB too large and the 18.04 image is 34MB too large, any ideas? :D
<tomreyn> afidegnum: no, but you really only should list what you strictly require.
<afidegnum> can you pls post an example ?
<lotuspsychje> pixelspaceships: burn the mini iso on it, then install all your likings from desktop
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you can see the defaults in /etc/skel/.profile
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i guess i can help and fix it up for you, but then you learnt nothing about it, and you really should since you seem to be a developer, and need to develop on a properly configured system.
<pixelspaceships> @lotuspsychje I want the standard desktop though and I'm not sure which packages those are
<tds> TJ-: do you know if the netboot images are built once per release, or if they're regularly updated (am I better off using xenial rather than xenial-updates if I want the former)?
<eekhoorn> TJ-: I can type that, but journalctl -bf does not work. It says it cannot parse the f.
<lotuspsychje> pixelspaceships: another alternate could be booting the desktop iso from grub method
<tds> (in other words, how terrible of an idea is it to hardcode the sha1sum checks in my ipxe config? ;)
<lotuspsychje> pixelspaceships: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i will take note, of the modifications, but i don't have an idea of what's causing the repetitions and /etc/skel/.profile contains the bare displayed at the top of the current .profile
<pixelspaceships> @lotuspsychje that might be doable, grub is already installed. Thanks
<tomreyn> afidegnum: normally, the PATH variable of a logged in user "myuser" would be set to this on 18.04 LTS: /home/myuser/bin:/home/myuser/.local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games:/snap/bin
<tomreyn> afidegnum: if you can post your current ~/.profile i can see if i can improve upon it.
<afidegnum> tomreyn: https://dpaste.de/8LEb
<truexfan81> wow someone made a video about the first version of ubuntu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLX3vJgLdrw
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | truexfan81 come join @
<ubottu> truexfan81 come join @: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<diverdude> Hi, what is 675/systemd-resolve that is bound to my port 53? I want to install bind9, but 675/systemd-resolve is blocking port 53
<satanist> hi what is the best way to extend the size of a mbr extendet partition? (best on running system)
<tds> diverdude: it's a local caching stub resolver - it should only listen on 127.0.0.53, so you can configure bind9 to listen just on your interface's IP if you'd like to run both at once
<diverdude> tds: but i think bind9 binds to 0.0.0.0:53
<diverdude> tds: "local caching stub resolver" <--- whats that?
<tds> it'll forward queries to the dns resolver your machine is using, and cache the replies, and can also be configured to validate dnssec
<tds> if you want to just send all queries directly to your own resolver, you can stop and disable the service, and reconfigure /etc/resolv.conf and nsswitch.conf to stop using resolved
<Mikiz> Hi all I'm having a problem on Ubuntu 19.04 with Slack links. I have Slack installed and in settings it looks to be set to open slack:// links but when I open a link in web browser and I get the Open xdg-open dialog and click to open nothing happens.
<Mikiz> I don't know much about xdg-open, does anyone know how I might investigate this?
<cluelessperson> is there a way to completely rip out this on screen keyboard?
<cluelessperson> https://i.imgur.com/1ANY3HB.png
<cluelessperson> I want it to stop appearing
<cluelessperson> and yes, it's disabled
<afidegnum> tomreyn: have you gotten it?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: still working on it
<afidegnum> ok, thanks a million
<diverdude> tds: but /etc/resolv.conf should not be configured directly right? I guess thats some setting that will be overwritten then ?
<tds> diverdude: what's currently managing resolv.conf? is it a symlink to one of the files provided by resolved?
<diverdude> tds: im not really sure. how to find out?
<tds> `ls -l /etc/resolv.conf`
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: can you show the screenshot of the onscreen keyboard being disabled? Also, I see it still running in the top right of your screen
<diverdude> tds: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 39 Sep  9  2018 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, that's a different onscreen keyboard software entirely
<cluelessperson> nothing to do with this one
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, https://i.imgur.com/RrS7RPe.png
<tds> diverdude: so that's a file provided by resolved to make things use its stub resolver - you could keep using resolved by disable its stub listener by putting "DNSStubListener=no" in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and then rming that symlink and pointing it at /var/run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf
<tds> that way resolved keeps managing resolv.conf for you, and applications that go via nss will still use resolved directly over dbus, but it'll stop listening on udp/53 and allow you to start bind
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: what version of ubuntu?
<ioria> diverdude, i think (not sure) you need to add  ' DNS=127.0.0.1  ' to /etc/systemd/resolved.conf and restart  systemd-resolved
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1326/block-caribou/
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, Ubuntu 19.04
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, that brings me to another problem
<cluelessperson> sometimes clicking on links, crashes chrome, or whatever browser
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: ok, report a bug
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: https://askubuntu.com/questions/960704/how-to-disable-the-on-screen-keyboard-in-17-10
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, how do I rip rout / uninstall caribou entirely?
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: you don't know how to remove packages?
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, there is no package named "caribou" installed
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: I don't know. If it's that ingrained in the system, it's probably not a good idea to "rip it out".
<Mikiz> If anyone can help with my slack links problem, I've found this error in logs: 14:35:04 gnome-shell: user-open error: Supplied URL scheme "slack" is not allowed
<cluelessperson> leftyfb, nothing should be "that engrained" it should all be modular
<tomreyn> afidegnum: https://termbin.com/04x6
<leftyfb> cluelessperson: I don't think it's caribou
<tomreyn> afidegnum: mv ~/.profile ~/.profile.beforetomreyns; curl https://termbin.com/04x6 > ~/.profile
<tomreyn> afidegnum: then review it, then logout and login, then run    echo $PATH
<tomreyn> afidegnum: make it this instead (sorry): https://termbin.com/yh0y
<afidegnum> ok, thanks,
<ioria> cluelessperson,  that thing should be managed by gsd; disable it in universal access and maybe pkillall orca if running
<afidegnum> tomreyn: thanks, i will make sure it sticks into my head
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i did not actually change much, so i'm not yet convinced that your effective PATH is now clean after logout and login.
<afidegnum> that's what i m doing now
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i.e. i suspect that you also modify systemenvironment variables elsewhere.
<afidegnum> this is what i have in my bashrc https://termbin.com/zu6o
<tomreyn> afidegnum: those last three lines really should be in ~/.profile instead
<afidegnum> ok,
<afidegnum> tomreyn: before i reload profile, this is the entry suggested to add to the current profile, is this correct? GEM_HOME="$HOME/gems"       PATH="$PATH:$HOME/gems/bin:$PATH"
<afidegnum> tomreyn: no, this  GEM_HOME="$HOME/gems"       PATH="$PATH:$GEM_HOME/bin"
<leftyfb> ioria: orca is a screen reader (audio).
<tomreyn> afidegnum: here's how i'd do it: https://termbin.com/cywi   - also note that i made another mistake, which i just fixed up - I had appended those compoentns to the existing PATH, but should really have preprended them.
<afidegnum> ok,
<Nothing4You> how do i report a bug with ubuntu one if i can't login with ubuntu one?
<tomreyn> afidegnum: this explains what to watch out for when you edit your environment variables: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26047/how-to-correctly-add-a-path-to-path
<Nothing4You> "Report a bug on this site" redirects me to the login form
<lotuspsychje> !one | Nothing4You
<tomreyn> Nothing4You: /join #canonical-sysadmin     and read the channel topic
<ubottu> Nothing4You: one is letting me eat my lunch in peace here today
<lotuspsychje> Nothing4You: create a launchpad account?
<Nothing4You> lotuspsychje: i'm trying to reset my password but it doesn't work
<TJ-> Nothing4You: you could try in #canonical-sysadmin (see that channel's topic for how to report via the RT issue tracker too
<Nothing4You> > Invalid characters in password
<Nothing4You> but it has no list of unsupported characters
<Nothing4You> tried 5 different passwords, all rejected
<Nothing4You> i'll try in #canonical-sysadmin, thanks
<TJ-> Nothing4You: could you tell what specific characters it was refusing?
<Nothing4You> i i knew that
<Nothing4You> *if
<Nothing4You> none of these passwords are accepted ·ó®.~»]H¦'éª7]H´¬æQd-Fä`³UÊÀó*X$u¥6ÝÅØDÏ&Q_añ¨(!©Õ - ÊØWä(\D¢Ø¼=Vz2BÂÑó'¯_meV.Gs9,i´ÃÇagb¡n:`¶D=6×}\å3u - íM_÷"%?s]×%{7Z{qÔA,?8zQÈô]{õDezHsU¢¦;ß¹æÄn4ÀiÔ+¿-w - ür§:##è"ñtèëåúú/iä²äV»ñú3'Ò=º[Í7AÖ>æ¡BΫ"Æ\EGF:cض -
<TJ-> Nothing4You: usually its to do with using punctuation, digits, 'special' characters
<Nothing4You> ({L-{"Ý;Ò5v/È3BÙè6Áý¤øÃÒ3¢¿ò}ï;Ò±4ðØ*K¾eà)ìþ!$qôäß
<TJ-> Nothing4You: looks like you have an abundance of UTF-8 there, which may well cause issues
<Nothing4You> if the allowed characters are restricted the restriction should be listed on the pw change site though
<Nothing4You> which they're not
<TJ-> Nothing4You: strictly, those aren't pass "words" but arrays of random byte values :)
<Nothing4You> btw it's still extended ascii, doesn't require utf8
<ikanobori> utf8 is still an extended ascii set.
<afidegnum> tomreyn: this is waht i have https://dpaste.de/N1bQ
<ikanobori> there's like 300 extended ascii encodings ;)
<afidegnum> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/l96o
<Nothing4You> TJ-: strictly, p3nrAGKbytAT2ZxC wouldn't be a password either, since it's not words :P
<afidegnum> no, wait
<afidegnum> ok, this is the last one https://dpaste.de/amap
<afidegnum> https://termbin.com/4n4o
<TJ-> Nothing4You: indeed that was my point... some systems can be very restrictive over what is accepted. However, in your case, I suspect length first, followed by use of some diacritics
<tomreyn> afidegnum: did you actually logout and login?
<afidegnum> yes
<afidegnum> or should i reboot the system ?
<Nothing4You> TJ-: either way it's a bug, i'm reporting it via mail now. restrictions should either be lifted or documented
<tomreyn> afidegnum: no need to reboot, no. so you'll need to find out where else these are defined. see the stackexchange link for some suggestions.
<afidegnum> how do i find additional sources ?
<afidegnum> let me try rebooting, maybe it might correct it
<TJ-> tomreyn: afidegnum  looks like additional scripts being sourced on log-in ... what a mess!
<tomreyn> afidegnum: the pam_env(8) man page has suggestions, too. see also environ(7).
<eekhoorn> I was trying to install ubuntu 18.04 but during installation after ~10 seconds my mouse and keyboard stopped functioning. It was suggested that it might be a hardware error .After I tried to install windows and this worked fine. However, I still want ubuntu so does anyone know what could be the problem?
<tomreyn> TJ-: here's what we started with:  echo $HOME $USER $PATH | nc termbin.com 9999 # https://termbin.com/rp1x
<tomreyn> <afidegnum> that's my .profile https://termbin.com/5f5s
<TJ-> tomreyn: have you tried "grep -n PATH= .* " ?
<tomreyn> TJ-: no. i just rewrote afidegnum's ~/.profile: https://termbin.com/cywi
<lotuspsychje> eekhoorn: did you reply on the earlier advice volunteers gave you?
<eekhoorn> lotuspsychje: but they did not reply back. They said that typing journalctl -bf could help with debugging the problem. However, the f is not a legal flag. So I tried journalctl -b and it did not show errors. There was something about safe boot. So I tried enabling and disabling safe boot but the same thing happened.
<lotuspsychje> eekhoorn: can you boot into a live usb session and try the journalctl ?
<TJ-> tomreyn: those repeated "to the *end* of my PATH" comments don't match what the code is doing - is that intentional?
<eekhoorn> lotuspsuchje: So my keyboard and mouse stop working after 10 seconds. But if I am quick I am able to type it yes.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i made a mistake initially, I had appended those user / application specific PATH components to the existing PATH, but should really have preprended them, so they don't override system binaries. but then i forgot to update those comments to state so.
<TJ-> eekhoorn: my fault, it should have been "journalctl -fb" (got the letters the wrong way around)
<TJ-> eekhoorn: the aim is to 'follow' (-f) the 'boot' (-b) log
<cluelessperson>  Question, how do I make ACPI actions run as a specific users?
<cluelessperson> user*,  for example, I can't change xinput without doing it from the user's shell apparently
<tomreyn> TJ-: so my goal in rewriting afidegnum's ~/.profile is to have the custom paths prefix the system wide PATHs so that binaries in the system wide PATHs will override those in the user configured ones
<cluelessperson> No protocol specified
<cluelessperson> Unable to connect to X server
<TJ-> tomreyn: aha ... it looks like a can of worms !
<tomreyn> TJ-: if you have a better way to do it, suggestions welcome. :)
<tomreyn> personally, i like to keep my $PATH as short as possible.
<TJ-> tomreyn: from what I could see the same or similar command was called 4 times, since I noticed what is usually the last entry added by system "/snap/bin" at various points
<TJ-> tomreyn: I always install to /usr/local/  rather than $HOME; looks like it needs an overlayfs on top of $HOME/bin/ to bring all those external packages into one PATH directory !
<tomreyn> hehe, yes, probably
<lotuspsychje> eekhoorn: wich brand of computer is this please?
<tomreyn> TJ-: i actually do it the other way around, keep /usr/local as empty as possible and place stuff in ~/.local/bin or elsewhere in $HOME where possible
<TJ-> tomreyn: I guess you only operate from a single user/system; I have /usr/local replicated across the network for multiple systems and users
<tomreyn> TJ-: i see how that makes sense then, yes
<afidegnum> tomreyn: this is what I've got so far https://dpaste.de/PqEh
<afidegnum> but i can't seems to call navicat from .local/bin
<tomreyn> afidegnum: the comments i added to your ~/.profile were incorrect, you can fix them by running:   sed -i 's/\*end\*/\*start\*/g' ~/.profile
<afidegnum> what will it modify?
<TJ-> afidegnum: tomreyn  repeats of "/home/isodec/Android/Sdk/flutter/bin" so I'd guess the entries in .profile are not required since something like .bashrc is sourcing another file that is also adding those
<afidegnum> ok
<TJ-> afidegnum: tomreyn actually, "/home/isodec/gems/bin" repeats, which suggests .profle is being sourced twice
<afidegnum> it's been sourced on .bashrc but i removed it and added it to .profile
<tomreyn> afidegnum: what this command i just gave you would change is the comments which currently would say  "Add my ... binaries path to the *end* of my PATH (not overriding system binaries)" - the command would replace "*end*" by "*start*" on these comments.
<afidegnum> ok
<TJ-> afidegnum: something is still being sourced to add those, so check .bashrc (and any files it sources and so on)
<tomreyn> TJ-, afidegnum: the output at https://dpaste.de/PqEh (lines 2 to 10) shows what repeats - which is all the custom PATH components, so i agree ~/profile seems ot be sourced twice.
<tomreyn> * ~/.profile
<WiseMonk> Hello,I created a new user on Lubuntu 18.04, and now when I connect to the internet it popups to create a new keyring. How can I set it to use the login-keyring instead?
<afidegnum> ok, i think there is a script sourcing .profile  initially, when ran to check the occurances of echo $PATH it returned nil
<afidegnum> till i manually sourced .profile
<afidegnum> that's how you get 2 occurences
<afidegnum> I have fixed the navicat issue too... i added sh /navicat-path and it works
<afidegnum> but the terminal hangs. how do should the application be detached from the terminal so i can use teh terminal for something else, ?
<TJ-> afidegnum: no script should source .profile, bash does that itself at INVOCATION for log-in/interactive shells
<tomreyn> you probably needed to    chmod +x ~/.local/bin/navicat
<eekhoorn> lotuspsychje: It is an HP Zbook. I had ubuntu 16.04 on it. Worked fine, but I though Gnome would be nice.
<afidegnum> i did chmox +
<afidegnum> but it returned empty
<lotus|i5> eekhoorn: could be a kernel thing, perhaps try a !nomodeset to bypass?
<teryxeon> hello guys
<lotus|i5> welcome teryxeon how can we help you?
<teryxeon> i just found out about this irssi
<tomreyn> TJ-: can you recommend a good summary of how dotfiles work / are sourced and on how PATH should be built? I was looking for a good summary in man pages and online but could only find https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/26047/how-to-correctly-add-a-path-to-path
<TJ-> tomreyn: "man bash" INVOCATION ... " When bash is invoked as an interactive login shell..."
<tomreyn> i think i am aware of the major pitfalls but someone who has a lengthy path and supposedly develops software (like afidegnum) should really get to know how this works.
<lotus|i5> !chat | teryxeon welcome to the ubuntu community
<ubottu> teryxeon welcome to the ubuntu community: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm, yes, the (obviously bash specific) 'INVOCATION' section in bash(1) is not exactly easy to understand for new users but at least should be correct.
<WiseMonk> how can I create a login keyring for new user?
<TJ-> WiseMonk: I *think* you need to start 'seahorse' the application that deals with Certificates and Passwords (has differing names in GUI menus but is "seahorse" in terminal )
<tomreyn> afidegnum: it's "chmod +x path/to/file", and commonly, when a command which does not need to provide output succeeds, it will create no output.
<WiseMonk> TJ- I just installed seahorse,but it has no entry called "login.." is it just enough to create one with that name?
<TJ-> WiseMonk: I don't know; I haven't used Gnome in 10 years but we do see issues with it when a user manually changes their password and it gets out of sync with the seahorse user keyring password
<WiseMonk> i use LXDE
<TJ-> WiseMonk: Maybe LXDE doesn't handle it automatically. Might be worth asking in #lubuntu
<WiseMonk> I use lubuntu.is there a remintal command to solve it?
<WiseMonk> ok ill try there
<afidegnum> tomreyn: i moved to the location of the file that's after i edited it and added chmod +x :)
<tomreyn> afidegnum: so   ls -l ~/.local/bin/navicat    should now should that it has mode 'x' set
<tomreyn> afidegnum: and you should be able to run it as    navicat    as the "isodec" user
<afidegnum> -rwxr-xr-x 1 isodec isodec 74 Oct  6 13:58 /home/isodec/.local/bin/navicat
<lotus|i5> WiseMonk: lubuntu has not seahorse installed by default, start from terminal instead if you dont see a menu item
<afidegnum> but this is not a symlink rather ... #!/bin/sh\n sh /navicat/navicat/start_navicat  where navicat is also +x
<afidegnum> tomreyn: if i move to the real navicat folder, i can start it via the terminal but even that the terminal does not output a new line when the interface is launched
<WiseMonk> I starte from terminal vial "seahorse" command,it doenst list a login keyring
<tomreyn> afidegnum: i do not know what "navicat" is or does, so i cannot tell what output it should (not?) generate.
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: https://help.gnome.org/users/seahorse/stable/
<tomreyn> afidegnum: if you have this \n character verbatim in /home/isodec/.local/bin/navicat then that's a mistake
<afidegnum> i personally added the new line
<afidegnum> that characther is not in hte probram
<afidegnum> navicat is a database mamangement Software,
<afidegnum> it's ok, i will manage it like that :)
<afidegnum> tomreyn: thanks a lot for the refined assistance given
<tomreyn> afidegnum: you'Re welcome. i recommend you read up a lot more oin how shell invocation, dotfiles and the environment work in Linux userland, this is essential to understand when you develop software, or you will create insecure software and harm its users.
<tomreyn> i.e. you have a responsibility there.
<afidegnum> thanks
<WiseMonk> lotuspsychje I just solved the problem, by creating an admin-user instead of desktop-user, seems to be a bug in Lubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> WiseMonk: great, did they hand you the bug url?
<WiseMonk> not yet
<WiseMonk> not sure if only Lubuntu, could be other ubuntu variants as well, but I dont have them installed to check
<omega_doom> hello. Could someone shed light on clipboard in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> !ask | omega_doom
<ubottu> omega_doom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omega_doom> If i copy some text in vim to prinary or to clipboard then i can paste it to the other vim instance. But i cannot paste it to the terminal or other editor.
<omega_doom> Looks like vim uses different clipboard.
<eekhoorn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<imbezol> omega_doom: are you using vim in a terminal? or gvim?
<omega_doom> For instance if i copy text via "*y or "+y then i cannot paste it to a terminal by using middle mouse button or paste menu.
<omega_doom> imbezol: vim
<imbezol> what terminal?
<imbezol> are you running vim in, i mean
<ioria> omega_doom, vim --version | grep clipboard   (you want +clipboard, not -clipboard)
<omega_doom> -clipboard         +jumplist          +persistent_undo   +virtualedit -ebcdic            -mouseshape        +statusline        -xterm_clipboard
<ioria> not enabled
<omega_doom> ioria: How can i enable it and why i can paste to an other vim instance?
<ioria> omega_doom, you don't access the system clipboard when you copy on another intance
<imbezol> basically you have the option of using vim's own clipboard, which remembers other vim specific information about the cut, or the option of using X's clipboard
<ioria> omega_doom, you have to use another (gnome) version of vim
<omega_doom> Oh, is it really vim's own clippbard that allows to copy/paste between instances?
<omega_doom> ioria: gnome version? Is it gui version?
<ioria> yep
<omega_doom> I want to use terminal vin.
<omega_doom> vim
<ioria> omega_doom, coplile from source
<ioria> *compile
<omega_doom> I installed vim-gtk and now vim --version | grep clipboard shows  +clipboard +xterm_clipboard
<Gong> ls
<Gong> wow
<Sbur3> I think I messed up an upgrade to 19.10. How do I get to a shell instead of the desktop? I want to try sudo dpkg --configure -a; but I can't
<gkh> Sbur3 Does <C-A-t> work?
<Sbur3> gkh: Control Alt ... you mean the letter "t"?
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | Sbur3
<ubottu> Sbur3: Eoan Ermine is the codename for Ubuntu 19.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sbur3> tomreyn: Ok, sorry
<Sbur3> gkh: Tried  the thing, but it didn't work
<gkh> control alt the letter t, indeed
<gkh> What does your computer do now?
<gkh> Maybe <C-A-F3> works? control alt, and the F1 key.
<tomreyn> gkh: you could join #ubuntu+1, where Sbur3 is still active
<B|ack0p> may i ask about lubuntu?
<tomreyn> B|ack0p: if it's generic for all ubuntu flavors, here's a good place. if it's lubuntu (GUI / dekstop) specific, #lubuntu may be better suited, but here it's fine, too.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: thx i already asked in #lubuntu but they seem to be sleeping.. i am having issue with desktop..
<B|ack0p> lubuntu is weird looking :S
<B|ack0p> tweak tool doesnt work
<tonyt> B|ack0p you can probly also seek help in ##linux
<B|ack0p> i will install back ubuntu ..
<B|ack0p> it is light and fast but weird..
<B|ack0p> many things dont work
<tonyt> with lubuntu you can also install alternative desktop enviroments
<tonyt> lxde, kde etc
<B|ack0p> i did
<tonyt> k
<B|ack0p> installed gnome classic flashback
<B|ack0p> but i cant login with gnome at login screen
<B|ack0p> it doesnt show it
<B|ack0p> actually it doesnt show me any option to choose desktop
<tonyt> had a simular problem when i install lubuntu. i install lxde and didnt see the option so installed lxsesion
<tomreyn> !crosspost | B|ack0p (##linux)
<ubottu> B|ack0p (##linux): Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: right sorry i was impatient..
<B|ack0p> sorry
<tomreyn> just don't make it a habit, please ;)
<tonyt> B|ack0p do sudo apt-get install lxsession. log out
<Lutinmalin> Hi folks! I'm having this three year old bug, any idea to fix it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1606159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606159 in upower (Ubuntu) "Battery not recognized on HP Pavilion Detachable X2 10-N123NF" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tonyt> that should/will add the option to chnage DE's
<B|ack0p> tomreyn: ok..
<B|ack0p> tonyt: thx someone is responding me in #lubuntu
<B|ack0p> i thought they were sleeping :p my mistake
<tonyt> k. what i suggested works for me every time
<B|ack0p> i will do it.. but probably gnome shell is not installed.. instead gnome session installed
<Lutinmalin> some details about the bug: https://pastebin.com/ynscXsH2
<monsterco> is it possible to move an LVM from one physical drive to another?
<monsterco> I have a failing HDD and installed a new one
<monsterco> https://termbin.com/favp
<monsterco> https://termbin.com/cteuw
<B|ack0p> tonyt: sorry tabbing you but what was the command you suggested earlier?
<TJ-> monsterco: Yes; create a PV, add it to the VG, then use lvconvert --replace or --replace
<lenny_lemon> hi. I play music after converting to flac format from rhytmbox and application just disappear but music still plays. How can i stop it? ubuntu 16.04
<TJ-> monsterco: err... or --repair !
<TJ-> monsterco: see "man lvconvert"
<monsterco> TJ- so add to the same virtual group?
<monsterco> what is the command to add to same vg
<TJ-> monsterco: if you've not done this before I suggest practicing in a virtual machine on another system first; it is easy to break it
<B|ack0p> nevermind.. i will install ubuntu back
<TJ-> monsterco: pvcreate <new-device> && vgextend MY_VG <new-device>    then use the lvconvert to move the LV to <new-device>
<lenny_lemon> how can I stop music from rhytmbox in background as application disappeared? in ubuntu 16.04
<monsterco> lvconvert is to move?
<monsterco> TJ- I did extend and see 1.8TB instead of 931GB so this is good but I don't see the new drive showing in GUI (this is proxmox). Is there something else I have to do as well?
<TJ-> monsterco: you'll need to use lvconvert with an appropriate option to move the LV(s) to the <new-device> PV from the <old-device> PV
<monsterco> root@pve1:/var/tmp/1# lvconvert -m 1 /dev/pve/vm-20245-disk-1 /dev/sdb1
<t0th_-> hi, how i can a copy a dvd with menus in linux? i need do this backup and pass it to pendrive.
<monsterco> TJ- is my command switches for move of lvm wrong?
<nanthencodeneeth> hi
<nanthencodeneeth> i cannot install libpulse-dev on ubuntu 16.04 it is throwing error as https://pastebin.com/raw/euupH3L4
<nuala> lenny_lemon: whats the output of 'ps aux | grep rhytm'? last column is important
<nanthencodeneeth> please help me
<blb4393> nanthencodeneeth: could it be that you marked some packages to hold?
<kostkon> nanthencodeneeth, apt policy libpulse-dev libglib2.0-dev
<tds> monsterco: are you using plain LVs or lvm-thing? iirc pve will use the latter by default
<tds> lvm-thin even!
<monsterco> tds - lvm-think apparently
<monsterco> and lvconvert mirror complains that it doesn't support it
<tds> you might be able to move the entire thin pool to the new vg, but I don't think it's possible to move thin LVs between thin pools
<tds> sorry, to the new pv
<nanthencodeneeth> @kostkon i tried that and i am getting error as https://pastebin.com/raw/zyNTzeHS
<nanthencodeneeth> sorry output* as
<Phruis> when i try to fullscreen a youtube video my screen freaks out
<lenny_lemon> nuala, thanks. but killall rhythmbox solved the problem...
<kostkon> nanthencodeneeth, open Software & Updates and make sure all the main repos are enabled
<kostkon> lenny_lemon, you can access it from the speaker icon
<nanthencodeneeth> thanks kostkon . let me ceck
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, hi, welcome back, last time we found out that packages stay behind,  your install want 1:8.0-0ubuntu3 but the repos are at 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.10, no updates pending..
<lenny_lemon> kostkon, wawww. silly meeeee... i didn't know that... thanks... not experienced with linux, still learning...
<kostkon> lenny_lemon, np
<OerHeks> multi arch setup ..
<lenny_lemon> what is good program to burn flac files to blank cd in ubuntu?
<nanthencodeneeth> is  thereany way to install   1:8.0-0ubuntu3
<nanthencodeneeth> there any*
<lenny_lemon> or how can I burn flac files to blank cd to make audio...? is there any other files recommended to convert mp3 to make audio cd than flac files?
<rud0lf> you would lose quality converting to mp3
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, no I have mp3 but need to convert it to some audio files...
<rud0lf> Brasero is simple, nice burning app for ubuntu
<rud0lf> it should accept and convert mp3's too
<rud0lf> or rather, i would be surprised if not
<lenny_lemon> what file type I should convert it to?
<lenny_lemon> I have converted it to flac files...
<rud0lf> what do you have initially?
<rud0lf> i can see (have it running now) it accepts mp3, flac, ogg, wav, and wma
<lenny_lemon> mp3 and flac... but mp3 does not recognize in mini system, probalby because mp3 is 1h relaxing music so big file...
<rud0lf> no more formats on my disk
<OerHeks> nanthencodeneeth, when i look back at your last visit, all your packages are old, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/S5dPfJmmtb/
<lenny_lemon> other mp3 like 3-8MB plays fine...
<rud0lf> ohhh so you don't mean "cd-audio"
<OerHeks> linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 should give 4.15.0.65.85 but you have 4.13.0.36.55
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, I want to make cd-audio
<rud0lf> like the regular, old-school cd-player?
<lenny_lemon> kind of...
<OerHeks> i think your mirror is old, change it to main?
<rud0lf> you sure what CD-Audio is?
<rud0lf> because when you're sure that's mp3 what is burned, it may be refular data disk, and your audio systems simply recognizes mp3 files
<rud0lf> CD-Audio is 60-70 minutes of audio tracks
<rud0lf> uncompressed
<rud0lf> regular, not refular
<lenny_lemon> MCM240 micro system Philips
<rud0lf> let me google it
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, but other mp3 I burn the same way long ago it plays fine on same disc...
<rud0lf> "MP3-CD"
<rud0lf> hmm
<lenny_lemon> yes
<rud0lf> i guess that's a nickname for regular data disk with mp3 on it
<rud0lf> oh, here's the answer "Audio files on an MP3 CD are stored like any other file on a regular CD-ROM, using the Yellow Book CD standard."
<lenny_lemon> what does it mean?
<rud0lf> so all you need is "data disk project" in Brasero and drop your mp3s there
<lenny_lemon> I want to burn it into Verbatim CD-R 700MB 52x 80min
<rud0lf> it means that mp3s are stored like a normal data on cd-rom/dvd, like games or galleries on cd are
<rud0lf> i just said what you need :)
<tatertotz> one day CD's for audio will truly be a thing of the past
<lenny_lemon> I'll try to install brasero and burn it again as mp3, what you think?
<rud0lf> i'm surprised cds are still popular and apps/drivers come in that format
<rud0lf> yes, but remember to chose "data disk" not "audio cd"
<rud0lf> brasero should be in default ubuntu program repository
<nanthencodeneeth> is it possible to open Software & Updates for ubuntu xfce
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, don't have it on 16.04
<lenny_lemon> already installing
<rud0lf> nanthencodeneeth: it's there
<nanthencodeneeth> yes it is possible i found out i sould have checked how to open software & updates before asking.Sorry for the silly question
<rud0lf> no question in need to find a wanted solution is silly
<lenny_lemon> Some files don't have a suitable name for a fully Windows-compatible CD.
<lenny_lemon> Those names should be changed and truncated to 64 characters.
<lenny_lemon> could be that a issue?
<rud0lf> nope
<rud0lf> i mean
<rud0lf> you need to fix it :)
<rud0lf> i don't know what your audio system accepts
<rud0lf> i quickly searched for manual for it, but all it's "DUH. it plays music, right?"
<lenny_lemon> https://www.manualslib.com/manual/174839/Philips-Mcm240-25.html?page=20#manual
<lenny_lemon> just went through it and going with recommendations...
<lenny_lemon> i tried other burned cd with mp3 and works fine...
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: so "some" of mp3 does not play? or just the 1-hour one?
<lenny_lemon> only the 1h... i got 4 of them on cd and play it on laptop but not micro system... but other mp3 files it plays fine...
<lenny_lemon> i have started burning process as data disk as you recommended... will let know after burn...
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: could it be the micro system has a file-size limit?
<lenny_lemon> TJ-, that what I was thinking but how can I check it or find out?
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: a proper datasheet from philips
<monsterco> tds - what is the command to move the entire pv?
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: trial and error! I was working with some CD duplicator towers a few months back... had to use trial an error to discover that despite the CD-audio red-book standard requiring support for 99 tracks... they limited it to 43 tracks... and I was struggling to understand why my 46 trac masters were being duplicated into coasters
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, what is datasheet? you mean like supporting files or?
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: i mean specification of accepted formats
<lenny_lemon> TJ-, you mean like simulate before burn process?
<rud0lf> "mp3" is a broad term
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: it's like buying new tv and been told "it displays picture"
<rud0lf> you could search for some tool that recodes mp3 into "most common" and strips weird metadata
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, like you mean in more detailed way...?
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: yes
<tds> monsterco: pvmove is probably what you want, but I'd want to test it in a vm or something before doing it on a live thin pool
<rud0lf> it's strange but mp3 interpreter/library is technically stream-oriented
<rud0lf> it means it shouldn't be surprised by a big size
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: no, as in create files of different lengths up to the size you know fails and try playing them on the micro system until you discover if a particular size triggers the failure to play
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: the other thing to ensure is all files are encoded the same way ... some used a constant bit rate (CBR) others variable (VBR) - some players might have problems with particular combinations of rate or variablility
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: found it!
<tds> monsterco: also, if you don't need to do this live, you can avoid all the manual poking by just adding it as a new pv + vg + thin pool, adding it as storage to pve, and moving it through the ui
<monsterco> how to move through UI?
<monsterco> this is Proxmox 4.2 and I don't see any move but I see Backup and Restore which works for each and every container (one by one)
<rud0lf> ISO9660, Joliet, UDF-1.5; maximum title number 400, maximum album number 40, 32kHz, 44.1kHz, 48 kHz sample rate supported, 32-256kbps bitrate
<rud0lf> says nothing about file sizee
<monsterco> tds - but I have a problem of bad sectors on HDD so need to find a way to add the new HDD to allow them to get backedup to new HDD
<InnovAnon-Inc> I am dual-booting windows. Hardware clock is set to local time. The clock app displays the correct time. `apt update` says the release file is not valid yet. I tried `timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 && timedatectl set-timezone <timezone>`. Now clock app is wrong.
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: are you familiar with using linux terminal? navigate to the directory where your 1-hour mp3 is, and issue a command: file <mp3-filename>
<rud0lf> should give you basic info about that file
<lenny_lemon> it works now...
<tds> monsterco: select your vm -> resources -> select the disk -> move volume should do it
<rud0lf> can you be more specific, lenny_lemon ?
<TJ-> InnovAnon-Inc: better to set hardware clock to UTC and tell Windows to use it properly
<tds> i'm not sure if that'll just dd it over or rsync though
<lenny_lemon> maybe I burned it as audio instead data
<TJ-> InnovAnon-Inc: unless there's an option in the GUI clock to compensate
<InnovAnon-Inc> yes, but I'm not really supposed to mess with the hard drive, BIOS/EFI or other persistent settings
<lenny_lemon> so it supports long mp3 too...
<monsterco> tds - Move Volume doesn't exist where you said
<rud0lf> lenny_lemon: bingo!
<tds> monsterco: oh, maybe it was only added in pve 5
<tds> saying that, pve 4 is pretty ancient at this point, no?
<monsterco> Proxmox 4.2
<monsterco> probably but i am stuck with it
<monsterco> until i have time to wipe it out....
<tds> i suppose it's jessie, so still debian-supported for a bit
<rud0lf> if you burned that mp3 as audio, it would be converted to plain data, and take 90% of space of audio cd
<rud0lf> and would work with no problem
<lenny_lemon> rud0lf, but what did you mean by mp3 is broad term?
<lenny_lemon> what kind of mp3 there are?
<rud0lf> mp3: various tags, metadata - album art for example, various encoding way
<monsterco> tds -
<monsterco> https://i.snipboard.io/yDX0xV.jpg
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: CD-audio stores raw PCM data, it doesn't do compression like MP3. It requires 44.1KHz 16-bit  PCM data (usually read from WAV files)
<lenny_lemon> TJ-, because it plays mp3 know is more convenient to use it as I store more music on cd than in audio files
<tds> monsterco: oh yes, it was only implemented in 2018 https://git.proxmox.com/?p=pve-container.git;a=commit;h=3c0f680645fea5284c88c0bfcf0b6b23fc30ce2f
<tds> and your version of pve-container will be from 2016
<monsterco> ah I see - shame for my server
<monsterco> I am doing a dd on one of the containers just to make sure I have a backup
<monsterco> and I think it's showing some bad sectors
<monsterco> is this so?
<monsterco> dd: error reading ‘/dev/pve/vm-20121-disk-1’: Input/output error
<monsterco> about 14 records are bad?
<TJ-> lenny_lemon: that's the use-case for them... a regular ISO9660 level-2 file-system allows 212 character paths (directory + filename)
<tomreyn> monsterco: are you actually running ubuntu there?
<doug16k> monsterco, check dmesg
<tds> tomreyn: pve is ubuntu-ish :)
<tomreyn> no
<monsterco> doug16k - it's a failing HDD and dmesg shows
<doug16k> monsterco, use ddrescue to dd a bad drive, it will tolerate errors without quitting so easily
<monsterco> doug16k - for your entertainment: https://termbin.com/ctsu
<monsterco> doug16k - do you think this will quit? it has been going on for a while
<monsterco> My problem is that after the move everything is still bad which it will most likely be. MySQL inside the container was not running :(
<doug16k> monsterco, SATA right? linux error handling with NCQ is sloppy. it fails all outstanding commands on error. I'd suggest disabling NCQ on that port
<monsterco> not sure if sata or scissi - how can I tell? but i think it is sata
<monsterco> doug16k - do you think this will get to the 95gb mark?
<monsterco> https://pastebin.com/gUB6Kd6h
<monsterco> or am i wasting time
<monsterco> p.s. what does that +14 records in mean? that is 14 bad sectors?
<doug16k> 14MB/s? ouch
<doug16k> monsterco, should be nearly two hours, assuming speed stays about there
<monsterco> doug16k - yeah and that is excruciating. Going from one HDD to another. Is there a faster way?
<doug16k> failing drives retry a ton of times before reporting failure. not much you can do if you care at all about recovering something
<monsterco> right
<doug16k> it's doing its best
<monsterco> so if MySQL still fails after I turn ON this container, is there anything I can do or it's pretty much gone?
<TJ-> monsterco: was the data not on a RAID mirror? not backed up (dumped) or snap-shotted?
<monsterco> no
<TJ-> monsterco: then, as the saying goes, that data wasn't important
<InnovAnon-Inc> ok I figured it out. if your hw clock is set to local time, and you can't make persistent changes to the system, then `timezonectl set-timezone <tz>&&timedatectl set-local-rtc 0&&timedatectl set-local-rtc 1 --adjust-system-clock` then `apt update` will work
<TJ-> InnovAnon-Inc: great find :)
<um1b0zu> hey hey. I have a vpn that I'm connected to but I don't think all traffic is being routed through that. How do I set all my traffic to route through it?
<akemhp> um1b0zu, With ufw.
<akemhp> um1b0zu, Here is some example stuff that may be usefull for you: https://pastebin.com/xpW0ViAN
<TJ-> um1b0zu: ensure the VPN is set as the default gateway and has lowest metric (highest preference)
<akemhp> Just pick up the important stuff like "default deny", and "allow in/out" for tun0
<um1b0zu> TJ- do you know of a tutorial that explains this?
<monsterco> so guys what does this mean?
<monsterco> 79858+14 records in
<monsterco> 14 bad sectors or more?
<vlt> monsterco: No, I think +14 means bytes at the end that didn’t fill a whole block.
<monsterco> vlt - thanks - how do I know if there were bad sectors in that copy?
<monsterco> didn't fill a whole block means what?
<monsterco> good or bad?
<monsterco> root@pve1:/etc/pve/lxc# lxc-start -n 20121
<monsterco> lxc-start -n 20121 -F
<monsterco> to setup the automatic mounts for '20121'
<monsterco> contains a filesystem in use.
<monsterco> why is that in use? ^^^
<monsterco> what part of system is using the lvm I created?
<monsterco> tds ^?
<monsterco> vlt
<fastpenguin> I'm having an impossible time trying to join a public wifi via Ubuntu...  Is there an easy way to get through to the "captive portal" that public wifi's use  on Ubuntu?
<fastpenguin> I can't even connect to the network to get to the captive portal... Just says "activation of network connection failed"
<akemhp> Maybe your Wifi signal is too low.
<fastpenguin> How do I check that? I'm pretty sure it's fine...
<fastpenguin> I haven't booted into my windows to check if that works.
<akemhp> fastpenguin, I think you should see it when chosing the network to connect to. The %% level. I don't see any other reason why it would not connect to an open Wifi AP.
<fastpenguin> akemhp  I have a similar problem at a different wifi spot... At my school I have to log into Ubuntu's default DE, and sign in.. then log out, then log into i3 and connect... because I can't connect using i3 for some reason.
<fastpenguin> akemhp I'll try I have to login to an irc on my phone (and find an app that isn't a worthless POS that allows me to connect)
<akemhp> There is AndChat on Android.
<akemhp> Well i don't know for your Wifi issue, sounds strange.
<fastpenguin> akemhp on iPhone unfortunately lol.
<fastpenguin> akemhp:  it's apparently a pretty common problem.  Ubuntu refuses redirects when the browser(?) tries to send to the captive portal.
<akemhp> fastpenguin, No idea, i never used captive portals on Ubuntu, but maybe it's a browser issue, try Firefox and Chromium.
<fastpenguin> akemhp:  I'm not intentionally using a captive portal. It's what this starbucks is using... or my School uses to force you to accept the terms and conditions.  It's not something I believe I can get out of.
<fastpenguin> sigh... oh well. Fuck ubuntu I guess. Piece of garbage.    Or maybe I'm just stupid. ugh.
<brendantcc> maybe you should bring along a windows 10 tablet or something and make use of the "mobile hotspot" feature to bypass the issue fastpenguin :p
 * extor has a laptop with an AMD A6-9200 processor and the video card shows up as an AMD/ATI "Stoney" [Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5 Graphics] [revo c0]. Where can drivers for this be obtained so that openGL support is enabled? 
<Bashing-om> extor: The kernel has the driver - what shows ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ; sudo lshw -C display' ? Is the driver loaded ?
<extor> No
<extor> I am currently in knoppix not ubuntu, I wanted to make it work in ubuntu first and then port it to a remasteted custom knoppix
<extor> driver=amdgpu
<Bashing-om> extor: Better results where you are in #linux channel :)
<extor> * Cannot join #linux (Channel is invite only)
<in_cognito> hello, 1144 people. Anyone feel like offering some advice on setting up a Live USB with persistence?
<in_cognito> I have had no issues setting up a live drive 18.XX TLS but the moment I try and add a partiton I can't log in
<Bashing-om> in_cognito: Seen this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot driveshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <-sudodus/Howto make USB boot drives ?
<extor> My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 3565 which ubuntu says is an approved hardware platform. It even says sometimes Dell shipped ubuntu pre installed on this laptop but when I went to Dell.com to look for linux related stuff the downloads for ubuntu were ZERO!
<in_cognito> bashing, thanks. I will look through them. I cannot tell you how many I have already read, and each advises a different set of tools, be it, RUFUS or PenDrive Or Unetbootin,
<Bashing-om> in_cognito: sudodus gives a good tutorial on the process :)
<Bashing-om> extor: ubuntu and AMD provide AMD drivers in the kernel.
<in_cognito> really quick question, I have downloaded the ISO on my HDD and I am using a tool like RUFUS or MKUSB. do I need 2 USB drives for the process? Can I just tell the software to use the ISO on the HDD and install with persitence on the USB drive?
<extor> Bashing-om, are these kernel only and not modules? How do I know if my kernel has these drivers already or do I need to custom compile them
<Ben64> extor: any recent kernel would have support
<Bashing-om> extor: FYI You are listed in the #linux channel as active - and to see if a module (driver) is available: ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' in this use case.
<in_cognito> man, this SUKS, it seems as if I do need 2 USB drives to get one up and running. I thought it would have been sufficient to have the ISO on my HDD and use that to install to the USB. Does anyone know why exactly it requires a full functioning version of UBUNTU to create another? Am I reading this wrong? Also, once and if I get the persistent drive
<in_cognito> up and running can I then use that to clone other USB drives?
